# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) >  Les jeux que vous viendez de finir V3

## ds108j

Et hop, on continue ici !

J'ai fini *Enslaved Odyssey to the West* et *Her Story* récemment, le premier était divertissant mais sans plus. Le second, nettement plus narratif m'a bien plu !

----------


## banditbandit

C'est malin et je fais comment pour quotter maintenant ?  ::ninja:: 




> Envoyé par *Ammoodytes*  
> 
> Un bon moment de nostalgie de cette époque où on jouait à ça et Dune II entre 2 après-midi à la plage .


Comme tout le monde, qui n'a pas joué dans les dunes à la plage...  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Et hop, on continue ici !


Tout ça pour être #1  :^_^:

----------


## hisvin

*Layers of fear* (et son dlc *inheritance*), un jeu d'épouvante/horreur (c'est selon) à la Amnesia. C'est plus proche d'un livre interactif qu'autre chose avec quelques embranchements à droite à gauche donnant lieu à une certaine rejouabilité pour connaître tous les tenants et aboutissants de l'histoire. Techniquement, c'est chouette. Pas mal de taff même sur les crédits. Idem pour le son (de toute façon, ce genre nécessite une bonne ambiance sonore et, accessoirement, il faut le bon matos qui va avec...et les esgourdes.)...La fin du DLC.  ::XD::

----------


## Zerger

Y'a un scénario à découvrir ou c'est juste un train fantome?

----------


## schouffy

L'histoire est pas inintéressante, et l'ambiance bien glauque. T'as aimé ou pas hisvin ?

----------


## hisvin

L'histoire est classique, je trouve. Le but est de savoir comment cela a débuté, comment cela a progressé, de comprendre les non-dits et de comprendre comment les non-dits ont amené à la situation actuelle. Au final, j'apprécie plus la narration à posteriori que durant le jeu. Globalement aimé mais pas au point de relancer le jeu pour retrouver de nouveaux souvenirs, notes...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé *You Must Build a Boat*, sympathique match 3/rogue lite qui m'a gardé une dizaine d'heures dans ses serres  ::P: 

Putain de musique entraînante mais entêtante  :^_^:

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai fini hier soir *Oxenfree* et je suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris à l'histoire mais c'est pas grave. Le jeu est top par son jeu de dialogue et d'acteur qui est plutôt étonnant et organique, c'est assez fou le travail qu'ils ont fait dessus.
J'ai mis quatre petites heures à le finir et j'ai l'impression d'avoir eu une des fins classiques. J'ai un peu maté sur le net, mais c'à l'air compliqué d'avoir la vraie fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


 en brisant la boucle temporelle 

.

----------


## Oelth

Ca y est, je viens de finir *Illusion of Time* \o/ .
Franchement chouette ! Par contre pour mettre la main sur sa "suite" : Terranigma, ça va être plus chaud ^^"

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ca y est, je viens de finir *Illusion of Time* \o/ .
> Franchement chouette ! Par contre pour mettre la main sur sa "suite" : Terranigma, ça va être plus chaud ^^"


 ::O:  t'as mis 20 piges? pas étonnant que tu te sois fait des cheveux blancs  :^_^:

----------


## RegisF

> Ca y est, je viens de finir *Illusion of Time* \o/ .
> Franchement chouette ! Par contre pour mettre la main sur sa "suite" : Terranigma, ça va être plus chaud ^^"


Je bloque au passage des mines, je trouve le jeu mou, notamment par rapport à son prédécesseur officieux, Soul Blazer

----------


## Zerger

Un prédécesseur ? Y'a un lien avec l'histoire et les persos de Illusion of time?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca y est, je viens de finir *Illusion of Time* \o/ .
> Franchement chouette ! Par contre pour mettre la main sur sa "suite" : Terranigma, ça va être plus chaud ^^"


La question la plus importante, tu as pleuré combien de larmes ?

----------


## RegisF

> Un prédécesseur ? Y'a un lien avec l'histoire et les persos de Illusion of time?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> La question la plus importante, tu as pleuré combien de larmes ?


J'ai toujours entendu et lu qu'il y a des connexions officieuses entre Soul blazer, illusion of time et Terranigma, notamment Gaia ou certains personnages, comme Turbo le chien. Après, ça n'est pas une vraie trilogie au sens classique du terme.

----------


## parpaingue

Tu peux rajouter Granstream Saga (PS1) en quatrième épisode. Tout ça a été développé/dirigé par à peu près les mêmes gens (Quintet puis Shade), avec des thèmes communs.
Si tu veux plus d'infos y en a sur Hardcore Gaming 101 (site de qualitay) et dans The Untold History of Japanes game developers (mais là c'est pas gratuit et faut aimer le sujet).

----------


## Oelth

*@Rouxbarbe* : Clairement ouais :D . J'aime bien jouer aux jeux avec un temps de retard (il y a quelques mois c'est Shadow of the colossus que je me suis fait).
*@RegisF* : Celui là aussi il faudra que je mette la main dessus (ça va me couter cher cette histoire). Après c'est vrai que c'est globalement du monster bashing, mais il y a une ambiance dans ce jeu qui m'a poussé à toujours continuer. Par contre je ne te cache pas que certains passages sont hyper lourds (foutu Mont Chiendent).
*@silver* : Ha ha ha, concretement il n'y a que la fin qui m'a un peu mis une boule à la gorge. Pour le reste de l'aventure, je trouve que les sujets sont un peu maladroitement amenés (même si c'est ce qui contribue à son charme, à mon sens), mais de ce que j'en ai lu il y a eu des grosses refontes, notamment au point de vue connotations religieuses, entre le script de la version d'origine et celui des versions US/FR. Mon impression vient peut être de ça.
*@parpaingue* : cool, merci pour les infos. Je vais aller voir ça !

----------


## Momock

J'ai fini *Seasons after Fall* à 100%, en 5 heures selon Steam. C'était court mais sympa. La changement de saison sert juste à activer/désactiver des "mécanismes" (plateformes, interrupteurs), mais au moins ça le fait de jolie manière. Aucun défaut majeur à signaler, faut juste pas s'attendre à une profondeur folle dans le gameplay.

----------


## nefrem

> Ca y est, je viens de finir *Illusion of Time* \o/ .
> Franchement chouette ! Par contre pour mettre la main sur sa "suite" : Terranigma, ça va être plus chaud ^^"


J'ai adoré Terranigma. Bien plus que Illusion of Time d'ailleurs !

----------


## poulpator

> J'ai toujours entendu et lu qu'il y a des connexions officieuses entre Soul blazer, illusion of time et Terranigma, notamment Gaia ou certains personnages, comme Turbo le chien. Après, ça n'est pas une vraie trilogie au sens classique du terme.


Y a aussi le boss caché du jeu qui est en fait le premier boss de soul blazer (et qui fait une remarque concernant le hero de SB ).

----------


## Ruadir

Finalement, le dernier *Mirror's Edge* m'a tenu en haleine plus de 30 heures. Il est enfin terminé à 100% ! 

Bon et bien rien à faire, j'ai beau consulter l'ensemble des avis négatifs, ma position sur Mirror's Edge Catalyst reste inchangée : C'est du très bon, Imparfait mais très bon.  :;): 

Mon avis de lèche-cul d'Electronic Arts : http://www.senscritique.com/jeuvideo...tique/41185100

Sinon j'ai également terminé *Quantum Break*. 
Pas vraiment fan, il  a du potentiel avec l'utilisation des pouvoir temporels mais les phases de combats...boarf.
Je n'ai pas aimé le scénario non plus, c'est du sous-fringe comme tu le dis si bien poulpator, mais c'est surtout une immense teaser pour le prochain opus. 
Tous les éléments les plus intéressants : Martin Hatch, les chronautes, la fin du temps ne sont absolument pas développés...juste annoncés pour une éventuelle suite. 
Au final, je trouve l’expérience de jeu assez moyenne, à des années-lumières d'un Max Payne ou d'un Alan Wake.

----------


## Phileas

*Rusty Lake : Roots*. J'avais lu l'article dans CPC et je l'attendais. Ce point'n'click est vraiment très bon.

Les énigmes ne sont pas très compliquées et à part quelques passages un poil tendus je n'ai pas été bloqué bien longtemps. Il faut tout de même penser a se munir d'un papier/crayon. On n'est pas dans de la combinaison d'objets mais plutôt dans de l'observation.

C'est l'histoire sordide d'une famille bourgeoise fin du 19em siècle. J'en dis pas plus c'est quelque part tout l’intérêt du jeu.

Les mecs de Rusty Lake ont réussi a poser une ambiance fantastique ! 

Attention : si jamais au grand jamais il vous venez la mauvaise idée de nettoyer vos cookies, vous perdrez votre sauvegarde et vous devrez recommencer... J'ai donc perdu 2 heures de jeu. Le jeu se boucle tranquillou en 3 heures.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Rusty Lake : Roots*.


Oh, j'étais complètement passé à côté, hop wishlist pour à l'occasion  ::):

----------


## bichoco

Terminé *Battlefield bad company 2*

...Et c'était pas terrible, du moins la campagne solo qui lorgne vers du call of duty mais en moins bien, dans le genre la campagne solo de BF4 (ou 3 je sais plus) était plus réussi même si encore plus proche des COD.
Les maps sont relativement étroites pour la plupart, moins que dans COD mais on est loin d'un crysis 1 ou 3 (c'est plus comparable au 2) avec pas mal de scripts et une narration indigeste : des cut-scènes viennent régulièrement couper la progression du joueur... le tout servant un scénar naze (méchants russes envahissent le monde, usa là pour les stopper et sauver tout le monde).
Mais le jeu à quand même un atout caché dans sa manche - "the secret feature" - la destruction avancée des décors!! Ca ça claque... enfin sur le papier, dans la pratique bah c'est pas top :/ La plupart des bâtiments sont effectivement destructibles ce qui est bien cool sauf que les développeurs se sont sentis obligé d'en rajouter dans le spectaculaire et du coup la moindre grenade réduit en miette une baraque en 2s et manque de bol l'IA a fait les courses avant de venir et a les poches pleins de grenades et roquette de quoi raser un village en moins d'1 min... L'autre défaut c'est la quantité d'effets (fumée, particule) produites par cette destruction qui gène énormément la lisibilité de l'action pour le joueur... pour l'IA la fumée n'est pas dérangeante du tout - sic- Parlons de l'IA justement, celles des ennemis est complétement pétée, ils sont cons comme des pieds ne bougent que pour sortir la tête de leurs planques et pourtant ils visent   comme des dieux malgré la fumée et les explosions... et les murs aussi d'ailleurs! L'IA alliée elle, tire toujours à côté et elle ne sert même pas de diversion, apparemment nos compagnons sont invisibles.  
Alors oui pouvoir contourner un groupe adversaire, et leur faire s'écrouler une baraque sur la gueule c'est bien fun, certains moments sont même fun (le passage dans le blizzard en montagne) mais au final c'est quand même assez médiocre.

J'ai touché vite fait au multi et j'ai été étonné de voir encore du monde dessus plus de 6ans après la sortie du titre, les maps avaient l'air bien foutu assez ouvertes et surtout le fait de limiter le lance roquette à seulement 1 classe (assault) ainsi que de pouvoir porter qu'une seule grenade par joueur rends les combats moins bordélique que dans le solo et bien plus lisible ouf...

----------


## poulpator

> Sinon j'ai également terminé *Quantum Break*. 
> Pas vraiment fan, il  a du potentiel avec l'utilisation des pouvoir temporels mais les phases de combats...boarf.
> Je n'ai pas aimé le scénario non plus, c'est du sous-fringe comme tu le dis si bien poulpator, mais c'est surtout une immense teaser pour le prochain opus. 
> Tous les éléments les plus intéressants : Martin Hatch, les chronautes, la fin du temps ne sont absolument pas développés...juste annoncés pour une éventuelle suite. 
> Au final, je trouve l’expérience de jeu assez moyenne, à des années-lumières d'un Max Payne ou d'un Alan Wake.


Ha bah voilà, jeu fini également. Je maintiens l'avis sur le gameplay que je trouve nerveux et coolos, je rehausse la cote de la mini-série qui finalement passe pas si mal niveau réalisation, et je te rejoins un peu sur le scénario. J'ai trouvé ça sympa à suivre dans le délire série SF à budget modeste, mais le côté épisode pilote est extrêmement frustrant.
La réa' est quand même sympa, et les effets temporels assurent le spectacle.
Pas un grand jeu, pas un mauvais jeu quoi. C'est le jeu que tu sors le week-end quand tu veux jouer et boucler une histoire en une dizaine d'heures (en hard directement parce que c'est vraiment pas difficile) sans te prendre la tête.

----------


## Koma

Metal Slug 3.

La DA déboîte, les animations sont merveilleuses, c'est du lol en barre à chaque tableau et c'est ultra jouissif à jouer, mais je soupçonne le jeu d'être infaisable avec un seul crédit à l'époque, et d'avoir un gameplay pensé pour racketter au maximum le joueur.

----------


## Supergounou

Un crédit, c'est chaud ouais, faut bien connaitre les strats de speedrun. Après, en 5 crédits, ça commence à être faisable une fois que tu sais où sont les ennemis et comment vaincre les boss.

----------


## Momock

Comment vaincre le dernier boss en particulier, oú y'a une technique un peu spéciale à employer. Le début du passage en SHMUP est un moment de vérité aussi, où si tu perds ta fusée avant d'arriver dans le vaisseau mère t'es bon pour entrer dans un cercle de douleur. Et puis y'a des passages à éviter aussi (il me semble même que l'infâme boss qui balance des piques de feu et des loups spectraux voit sa difficulté varier en fonction du chemin qu'on a emprunté avant).

----------


## Koma

Non mais même 5 crédits je vois pas comment, ça implique de se ruiner sur la borne d'arcade pour apprendre par coeur le spawn des ennemis, et à certains moments l'action devient purement illisible. 

Je suis pas doué en run & gun et surtout en shmup (je fais référence aux passages dédiés vers la fin du jeu), OK, mais même : en free play, je crois que j'ai du utiliser une quarantaine de crédits pour finir le jeu... en facile.

J'ai du mal à concevoir qu'on puisse le terminer avec 5 games over maxi, quand je vois le bordel que c'est à l'écran dans certains passages.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est pas vraiment du shmup, le personnage est tellement lourd dans ses déplacements que c'est impossible de survivre dès qu'il y a trop de boules à l'écran. Faut vraiment connaitre l'ordre et le lieu d'apparition des ennemis, ceux qu'il faut tuer pour faire avancer le scrolling et tracer tout droit au maximum.

Donc oui, c'est pas le genre de jeu où tu arrivais, mettais une seule pièce et défonçais le jeu one-try, pour ça tu as raison c'était vraiment un jeu bouffe-thune (arcade). Mais avec la connaissance du jeu, c'est faisable sans "trop" galérer.

----------


## Hanouk

*Firewatch*
Une promenade (aventure ?) sympa, mais sans plus, comme je m'y attendais d'après mes vues sur ce genre de jeux balade en first person. 
Certes pas une prouesse technique mais ça je m'en fiche pas mal vu que côté colorimétrie et DA c'est plutôt juste, bon travail sur le son également. La fin est chouette (ça part pas dans des directions qui m'auraient encore rendu sceptique), le cheminement et le storytelling via les discussion par talkie-walkie passe comme une lettre à la poste mais je sais pas, je suis resté sur ma faim. J'aurais pas dit non à une map un poil plus grande, pour un peu plus d'exploration et non de backtracking sur des chemins déjà vus. On incarne un garde forestier et on a l'impression de balayer une zone qui fait 3km², la sensation d'isolement et d'immensité de la forêt made in Rocheuse n'est pas trop là ... mais bon, je sais très bien que les devs n'ont pas voulu et/ou pu faire une map gigantesque, l'intérêt du jeu étant l'avancée de la trame et l'histoire des persos. Si je veux de la vraie exploration dans un milieu isolé et montagneux, j'ai The Long Dark pour ça.

----------


## Momock

> J'ai du mal à concevoir qu'on puisse le terminer avec 5 games over maxi, quand je vois le bordel que c'est à l'écran dans certains passages.


J'ai failli réussir avec cinq crédits, à une vie près. Ça doit donc être largement jouable vu que je suis loin d'être surdoué dans le domaine.




> Faut vraiment connaitre l'ordre et le lieu d'apparition des ennemis, ceux qu'il faut tuer pour faire avancer le scrolling et tracer tout droit au maximum.


Dans certains des passages les plus chauds du dernier niveau j'ai fait exactement l'inverse (celui avec les bots rouges kamikazes. Le mieux c'est de bien prendre le temps de tous les flinguer pour éviter une accumulation. Ça prend du temps et c'est un peu nul, mais ils ne viennent pas à l'infini alors ça marche).

----------


## KiwiX

*Resident Evil 5*

12h en normal, tranquillement. Dans l'ensemble, pas un si mauvais jeu, surtout après un Resident Evil Revelations totalement moisi. Beaucoup trop de séquences complètement pétées sur la fin par contre, à expédier au lance-roquettes tellement c'est n'importe quoi. Au final, un petit jeu sympathique pour se souvenir que Resident Evil 4, c'est finalement un peu de la merde.

En attendant, c'est la première fois depuis très longtemps qu'il a fallu que je fasse une recherche pour corriger un bug (l'acte 6-1 : http://residentevilmodding.boards.ne...resident-steam). En gros, le pnj ne se ramenait pas et impossible d'avancer dans le jeu... Ils sont forts chez capcom.

On attaque Resident Evil 6 et ça a l'air affreusement dégueulasse, chiant et totalement niquée (alias remplis de QTE mais pour ça, RE5 aussi c'est complètement con). Ça va être formidable.

----------


## Hanouk

Vraiment bien meilleur que Revelations ?

J'ai torché tous les épisodes canoniques (le 6 juste une partie d'un chapitre en coop  :WTF: ) et Revelations m'a toujours fait de l'oeil, le 5 je l'avais trouvé bon sans plus.

----------


## KiwiX

Revelations est infâme. Le 5 est pas ouf mais beaucoup plus sympa à faire. Après, ça vaudra jamais RE1 Rebirth, le meilleur jeu toujours <3

----------


## djewom

> Tu peux rajouter Granstream Saga (PS1) en quatrième épisode. Tout ça a été développé/dirigé par à peu près les mêmes gens (Quintet puis Shade), avec des thèmes communs.
> Si tu veux plus d'infos y en a sur Hardcore Gaming 101 (site de qualitay) et dans The Untold History of Japanes game developers (mais là c'est pas gratuit et faut aimer le sujet).


Merci, je connaissais la trilogie Quintet et terminé les 3 mais j'ignorais totalement qu'il existait un 4e épisode. Je testerai ça à l'occaz. (Je file le lien direct vers l'article que tu as cité )

----------


## banditbandit

> Vraiment bien meilleur que Revelations ?
> 
> J'ai torché tous les épisodes canoniques (le 6 juste une partie d'un chapitre en coop ) et Revelations m'a toujours fait de l'oeil, le 5 je l'avais trouvé bon sans plus.


J'ai préféré Revelations au 5.

----------


## Kyotenshi

> J'ai préféré Revelations au 5.


La même, l'ambiance est beaucoup plus prenante, par contre le gameplay est effectivement infâme.

----------


## ercete

Terminé les DLC de Dishonored en low chaos, j'ai bien aimé le level design de Brigmore, ça n'augure que du bon pour le 2.
Enfin je peux le virer de mon backlog ! Youhou !

----------


## Dicsaw

Ayé j'ai fini le solo de Titanfall 2, j'en veux plus, c'était trop bien.  :Emo:  Je regrette qu'on puisse pas customiser un peu son arsenal, j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir utiliser le grappin du multi. 





> J'ai préféré Revelations au 5.


Revelations.  :Gerbe:

----------


## parpaingue

Tous sont largement meilleurs que cette purge infâme de RE6 de toutes façons. Rendez-moi mes 6€ et 20h (oui, c'est long, mais plein d'ennui, j'ai eu l'impression que ça en durait 40) perdues de ma vie, Crapcom !

----------


## Haelnak

> Rendez-moi mes 6€ et 20h (oui, c'est long, mais plein d'ennui, j'ai eu l'impression que ça en durait 40) perdues de ma vie, Crapcom !


Pourquoi jouer 20h si c'est de la merde ?  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

Le sentiment d'accomplissement d'avoir rayé un jeu de la liste de son backlog pour ne plus avoir à le réinstaller. Oui, se forcer, c'est un peu con mais un jeu solo (même mauvais) entre plusieurs heures de BF, ça change aussi.

Et puis, se forcer pour un Resident Evil, c'est se dire que _"Non, le jeu ne peut pas être aussi mauvais, je vais aller plus loin pour voir..."_ :x

----------


## pipoop

> Le sentiment d'accomplissement d'avoir rayé un jeu de la liste de son backlog pour ne plus avoir à le réinstaller. Oui, se forcer, c'est un peu con mais un jeu solo (même mauvais) entre plusieurs heures de BF, ça change aussi.
> 
> Et puis, se forcer pour un Resident Evil, c'est se dire que _"Non, le jeu ne peut pas être aussi mauvais, je vais aller plus loin pour voir..."_ :x


Sort de ma tete!!!

----------


## parpaingue

J'avais fait le 5 en co-op avec un pote (qui est bourré de défauts mais reste sympa en co-op), quand on a trouvé le 6 pour une poignée d'euros, on l'a pris en se disant que ça ne pouvait pas être si horrible que ça. Ben si.
Pour faire passer la pilule on s'est dit "On commence par la campagne de Chris, ça va être la plus pourrave ce sera fait." Effectivement c'était la plus pourrave, une vraie purge, à un moment on a perdu une heure sur une séquence de trois minutes de QTE pétés  ::o: 
La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que si les trois autres sont mieux, ça reste de la grosse merde malgré un petit espoir au début de la campagne de Leon. On est allé au bout presque plus par "devoir" qu'autre chose, en hallucinant régulièrement, notamment sur le fait que le jeu dure aussi longtemps alors qu'il ne s'y passe presque rien et qu'on avait l'impression de presque jamais vraiment jouer (cinématiques/QTE toussa).

----------


## Supergounou

*Aquaria* (2007)



Un jeu que j'avais commencé il y a de nombreuses années, et que j'avais abandonné jenesaisplus pourquoi. Sur un coup de tête, je me suis décidé à relancer une nouvelle partie, sans regret.

Metroid-like aquatique. Naija ne sait plus depuis combien de temps elle se la coule douce sur son bout de rocher. Soudain, elle prend conscience que les vagues l'appellent, elle décide donc de partir à l'aventure à la recherche de ses souvenirs, avec pour arme la seule chose qu'elle possède: sa voix.

+ Très joli graphiquement.
+ Excellent bande son. Les bruitages sont un peu en deçà cela-dit, mais les musiques déchirent et mettent bien dans l'ambiance.
+ Histoire très bien racontée, lyrique et pleine d'amour.
+ Décors avec une vraie identité, même si assez peu nombreux finalement. On passe d'endroits tous mignons à d'autres bien dark de manière naturelle.
+ Le gameplay. Comme souvent dans les Metroid-like, il est possible d'optimiser ses déplacements pour aller plus vite, avec des timings bien précis. J'aime beaucoup le fait de se déplacer dans l'eau, de pouvoir utiliser à volonté les axes x et y, ça change des plateformers plus classiques. Les combats, façons shmup light, sont dynamiques, ils nécessitent de bons placements et des esquives précises, sans être jamais vraiment compliqués. De manière globale, le gameplay s'étoffe au fur et à mesure qu'on débloque des pouvoirs, et si au début ce n'est pas très folichon, ça s'accélère de manière exponentielle. Vers la fin, c'est ultra jouissif.
+ Un bestiaire varié, pleins de bébêtes aquatiques à défoncer.
+ Le système d'upgrade/pouvoirs, propre au genre, très bien pensé. Il faut cliquer droit sur la souris pour faire apparaitre une roue de 8 notes, et faire la bonne mélodie pour changer de forme. Mémoire et rapidité sont donc nécessaires, même s'il n'y a pas non plus beaucoup de mélodies différentes. Les pouvoirs sont tous utiles, mais plus en ce qui concerne l'exploration que les combats.
+ Part belle à l'exploration. Le monde est immense, on est assez vite libre d'aller où bon nous semble, même s'il faudra évidemment débloquer des pouvoirs pour pouvoir progresser. Il y a aussi beaucoup d'items cachés dans le monde, des boss optionnels, etc... ce qui pousse à explorer vraiment partout. Certains sont inutiles, juste pour collectionnite, d'autres donneront des buffs et/ou des recettes de cuisines afin de se concocter diverses potions aux effets multiples grâce aux ingrédients que l'on obtient en tuant les ennemis.
+ Environ 25h pour le 100%, en sachant que je me suis tout de même aidé d'internet pour les derniers secrets/items.

- Début vraiment longuet. Les 2 premières heures, Naija ne possède littéralement aucun pouvoir, elle ne peut même pas shooter les ennemis. Il faut donc uniquement explorer et esquiver les monstres marins, perso ça ne me dérange pas trop mais je pense que pour certains ce sera rédhibitoire.
- Peu de points de sauvegarde. Il m'est arrivé d'avoir envie d'arrêter de jouer, mais de devoir continuer pendant 30mn/1h avant de pouvoir sauver.
- Monde vaste, du coup les trajets pour aller d'un point A à un point B sont plutôt longs. Heureusement il existe des points de "fast-travel", mais ceux ci sont peu nombreux, et sont assez frustrants: on ne choisi pas le point où on veut spawn, il faut se les taper 1 par 1, les uns après les autres, jusqu'à arriver à celui de notre choix. Drôle d'idée de la part des devs.
- Les ennemis sont quasi tous tuables en bourrant le pouvoir offensif de base (et en esquivant leurs patterns, faut pas déconner). J'aurais souhaité un peu plus de diversité dans les manières d'appréhender les combats.
- Alors que la majorité des boss peuvent être défoncés comme les ennemis de base, simplement en esquivant et en bourrant le pouvoir d'attaque, pour les plus coriaces il faut vraiment tout essayer pour trouver leur point faible, drôlement bien caché et pas toujours très logique. J'ai perdu patience sur 2 boss à cause de ça, ne trouvant pas comment les vaincre, alt+f4. Une nuit de sommeil et c'est reparti, mais j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait un trop grand gouffre entre les boss "on bourre" et les boss "place toi sur ce pixel et utilise tel pouvoir à cette frame pour le toucher".

Vraiment, j'ai adoré rejouer à ce Aquaria. Je ne me souviens plus du tout pourquoi je l'avais abandonné il y a 6 ou 7 ans, tellement c'est exactement le genre de jeu que je recherche habituellement. Touchant, poétique, vaste, exigeant, je comprends à 100% pourquoi il a eu bonne critique à l'époque, et pourquoi on en parle encore aujourd'hui. Dommage que le début soit aussi mou, je pense que ça aura fait fuir beaucoup de monde, mais pour ma part, j'en viens à rêver qu'un jour soit annoncé Aquaria 2.

----------


## Magda Lena

Je viens de finir _Everybody's gone to the rapture_, grâce au PSN ; ce fut une magnifique expérience poétique et contemplative. Le jeu est magnifique, les personnages dessinés en quelques traits de lumière (au propre comme au figuré) sont attachants et touchants, et la musique... cette musique !  ::wub:: 

J'ai été bouleversée, j'en ai pleuré devant mon écran tellement c'était bôôôô.

Un vrai moment de grâce.

Merci Sony.

----------


## Hanouk

*Inside*
Comme je m'y attendais (ayant bien apprécié Limbo), j'ai aimé celui-là, peut-être plus que Limbo même. Anecdote : le compositeur a enregistré ses musiques à l'intérieur d'un crâne humain  :nawak:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> le compositeur a enregistré ses musiques à l'intérieur d'un crâne humain


Il doit pas être bien grand alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Hanouk

Me suis mal exprimé :


 :Emo:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Qu'est ce que c'est que cet enfer ?  :tired:

----------


## Chan

Si on peut faire la bande son d'un jeu à l'aide d'un crâne, je comprends mieux pourquoi les interfaces de Bethesda sont réalisées avec le cul.

----------


## Hanouk

> Qu'est ce que c'est que cet enfer ?


En gros le compositeur (Martin Stig Anderson) a utilisé la résonance du crâne et notamment de la mâchoire (et dents) pour modifier le rendu, les sons finaux qu'on entend en jeu ont évidemment été traités en post-processing.
http://www.fredzone.org/quand-un-cra...n-jeu-inde-364

----------


## Narushima

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuZfkP6WgAAOP_O.jpg


Ça c'est du brodule.

----------


## Azareth

*Shadow Warrior 2* : C'est sympa, ça défoule, y'a de l'humour (c'est pas le mien, mais "y'en a"). Rien de sérieux, ça défouraille, y'a des armes wtf, un ressenti trop soft aux niveau des armes. Ca bouge relativement vite et on sent dans les niveaux de difficulté supérieur qu'il ne faut pas juste tirer dans le tas sans bouger. Tout se base sur le mouvement et provoque assez vite un énorme foutoir avec une tripotée de monstre autour de vous. Reste plus qu'a tirer sans s’arrêter jusqu’à ce que tout ce petit monde soit réduit en confiture.

Il y a des boss, anecdotique et sans vraiment de tactique précise a part bien jouer l'esquive.

J'ai pris un certain plaisir à le faire (histoire principale + toutes les quêtes secondaires le tout en 9h) et ça m'a servi de petit défouloir.

----------


## thomzon

J'ai fini ce week-end *Geneforge 2*.

A peu près 3 ans après avoir joué au 1. Le jeu m'avait pas mal marqué, donc mes souvenirs étaient encore assez précis.

Et bien j'ai retrouvé tout ce que j'avais aimé dans le 1. Les graphismes et l'interface sont toujours aussi dégueulasses, et le système de combat approximatif. Par contre l'aura de mystère et l'envie de découvrir l'entièreté de la toile d'araignée (haha) scénaristique fonctionne sur moi.
Fini en m'alliant avec les Takers, la petite narration de fin était assez raccord avec la façon dont j'ai joué mon personnage.

Une série sympa, je me ferai l'épisode 3 dans quelques années :-)

----------


## Herr Peter

> Me suis mal exprimé :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuZfkP6WgAAOP_O.jpg


Pourquoi avoir pris précisément un crâne de Corse ?

----------


## banditbandit

Pour l'accent  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

Ouais mais il a fait une paghjelle au crâne ou pas  ?

----------


## Hanouk

> *Shadow Warrior 2* : C'est sympa, ça défoule, y'a de l'humour (c'est pas le mien, mais "y'en a"). Rien de sérieux, ça défouraille, y'a des armes wtf, un ressenti trop soft aux niveau des armes. Ca bouge relativement vite et on sent dans les niveaux de difficulté supérieur qu'il ne faut pas juste tirer dans le tas sans bouger. Tout se base sur le mouvement et provoque assez vite un énorme foutoir avec une tripotée de monstre autour de vous. Reste plus qu'a tirer sans s’arrêter jusqu’à ce que tout ce petit monde soit réduit en confiture.
> 
> Il y a des boss, anecdotique et sans vraiment de tactique précise a part bien jouer l'esquive.
> 
> J'ai pris un certain plaisir à le faire (histoire principale + toutes les quêtes secondaires le tout en 9h) et ça m'a servi de petit défouloir.


.
9h tu dis, tu as fait le premier ? De mémoire j'ai passé plus de temps pour finir le 1 (pas encore joué au 2), les données howlongtobeat confirment sa plus grosse durée de vie

----------


## Lucretia

Ca y est fini *Deus Ex Mankind Divided* ! Mode deus ex sans tuer personne.

Comme Human Revolution, c'était un grand jeu.
Même avec l'histoire découpée en 2 ou 3, ça faisait quand même un sacré morceau. 40h quand même et de très bonne qualité.
On va quand même pas râler parce que le jeu fait que 40h.

Bien ragé de temps en temps. Déjà parce qu'avec la config minimum ça tombait parfois sous les 24 images/sec.
Et puis ces aller-retour sans arrêt entre les quartiers de la ville, avec 5 min de chargement à chaque fois. Pas vu ça depuis très longtemps dans un jeu. 
Et aussi la synchronisation de la sauvegarde en quittant le jeu : 5-10min d'attente à chaque fois également. Bonjour l'optimisation.  ::XD:: 
C'est le gros défaut du titre, l'optimisation. Du coup je sens bien qu'avec une config déjà limite sur celui-là, c'est cuit pour les suivants.

Pour le reste c'est un des jeux de l'année. Un challenge bien équilibré. Bonne rejouabilité entre le mode discret et le mode bourrin.
Une histoire qui donne envie d'aller au bout, même si elle se focalise trop sur les événements de Prague (même défaut qu'AC à Londres).
Des quêtes secondaires bien écrites. Plein de petits trucs cachés un peu partout.
Plein d'objets et personnages à fouiller comme dans les jeux ubi sauf qu'ici ce qu'on y trouve sert toujours à quelque chose.

Le jeu a finalement été relativement discret et pourtant... Dishonored 2 et Watch_Dogs 2 arrivent bientôt. Est-ce qu'il feront mieux ?

----------


## banditbandit

*F.E.A.R. 3*


Bon ça n'a plus grand chose à voir avec fear mais ça reste un fps assez efficace, le problème c'est le manque de cohérence ya une histoire avec les deux frangins qui n'a ni queue ni tête (mais apparemment on peut choisir la fin suivant le personnage que l'on incarne), on enchaine les niveaux (assez inégaux) qui n'ont pas vraiment de relations les uns avec les autres, les vidéos de transition sont gores (pour rester dans l'esprit...) et moches, on dirait qu'elles ont dix ans, ils ont même réussi à couvrir certains dialogues avec des sons infâmes.

Reste quelques niveaux bien sympa tel que celui où l'on traverse des wagons pourchassé par des créatures un peu doomesk, les combats de Mech sur l'autoroute ou encore le dernier niveau avec la maison hantée. Le Boss de fin est un peu ridicule mais donne l'avantage de ne pas s'éterniser.

Au final un fps assez moyen et un cheap il faut bien le dire mais j'avoue que j'ai pas boudé mon plaisir même si je regrette l'absence de quelques armes d'origines (surtout le genre de lance-pieux qui permettait de clouer les ennemies au décor...  :;):   ).

----------


## Koma

*Batman Arkham Asylum.
*
j'avais pas réussi à me lancer à fond dans Arkham City sur console à l'époque, car le monde ouvert et les centaines d'activités à la Ubisoft m'avaient découragé. J'ai profité du temps que j'ai en ce moment pour boucler le premier jeu en 2 aprem. J'ai beaucoup aimé, nettement mieux introduit et géré que le suivant. C'est classique, bourré de fanservice, mais les mécaniques de jeu sont bien utilisées et introduites avec fluidité, par moments la ballade explorante et les A/R dans certains lieux avec de nouveaux items pour trouver des sorties m'a rappelé les Zelda 64 dans une ambiance un peu plus frisson et horreur par moments. 

La VF est cool (merci au Joker), et le gameplay pas trop redondant, la fin arrive à point nommé, mais il est dommage que le jeu ne propose pas plus d'enquêtes plus développées et des choix alternant la fin du jeu. En revanche son level design bien pensé, ses items, sa charte graphique au poil et les bonus dispos (je crois qu'à l'époque Warner n'avait pas encore pété les plombs avec les DLC comme pour les jeux suivants) en font un jeu rempli à craquer pour le fan du Batman et de BTA en général. Les gens comme moi qui y jouent plus de manière casu en faisant le jeu à la fois pour Batman et son univers et pour faire un BTA de temps en temps seront aussi ravis de la ballade, et si vous êtes nul comme Marcus ou Koma, y'a un mode facile qui vous fait voir du pays sans vous faire avaler le pad de rage et finir aux urgences.

Rocksteady signe un jeu très bien ficelé, une très bonne surprise pour l'époque, je le comprends d'autant plus maintenant. Graphiquement le titre envoie (il a quand même bientôt 10 ans !), tout l'univers de Batman est présent et respecté, la bande son tabasse et la VF est bonne, et le gameplay est bon, c'est un sans faute.

----------


## Hanouk

*Ori*

Bien aimé mis à part un passage un peu à vide en milieu de partie. Mérite pas du tout pour moi son statut avec les 19/20 et toutes ces notes lolesques. Très joli, parfois presque trop joli, bonne bande son, assez varié niveau gameplay (j'avais un peu peur que ça reste plat, ça ne l'est pas mais je regrette qu'on utilise en boucle les 2-3 mêmes idées sur 70% du jeu), difficulté correcte (j'avoue avoir ragequit 2-3 fois à cause de passages où je suis mort comme un boulet plein de fois : premières morts => je m’énerve => je meurs encore plus vite => je stop le jeu). Fini en 7h30 en ayant exploré 98% de la map ; dommage qu'on puisse pas explorer une fois fini.

----------


## FrousT

> *Ori*Très joli, parfois presque trop joli


Ah bah oui pour le coup ça doit pas être facile de faire un jeu trop joli, un jeu presque moche ok mais trop joli  :Facepalm: 

En vrai je comprend un peu ce que tu dit, trop joli = trop détaillé, confusion ? Perte de performances sur le gameplay ? Fake ?

----------


## Hanouk

Oui, parfois un peu too much sur les effets visuels au centre de l'écran, ça rend les combats un peu confus.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé les six épisodes de *Game of Thrones* (de Telltale) que m'a offert machiavel24. Je ne connais que vaguement l'univers (ni lu, ni vu à la tv), mais j'ai vite été accroché dans le jeu. Chaque décision est difficile à faire et on apprend vite qu'une décision peut aboutir sur totalement l'inverse de ce qu'on voulait. Alors, je sais que l'impact n'est pas toujours très grand dans les jeux Telltale, mais je ne l'ai quasi-jamais ressenti. Excellent jeu, je recommande.

Seul point négatif, c'est que la fin de saison ne clôture pas vraiment l'histoire des Forrester. On a toute une montée en puissance au fil des épisodes, mais pas vraiment de clôture. Apparemment, une saison 2 est prévue. 

Spoiler Alert! 


En même temps, vu le nombre de personnages de la famille qui sont encore en vie, et leur état à la fin de la saison, pas sûr qu'il y ait vraiment une suite à raconter  ::(: 

.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Terminé les six épisodes de *Game of Thrones* (de Telltale) que m'a offert machiavel24. Je ne connais que vaguement l'univers (ni lu, ni vu à la tv)


Ça existe des gens qui n'ont ni lu ni vu ça!!!  ::o: 

Comme tu as bien aimé le jeu, tu vas t'y mettre et corriger cette lacune?

----------


## Clydopathe

Autant les bouquins sont excellents, autant la série est devenue bien moins intéressante (j'ai arrêté en plein milieu de la saison 6).

----------


## Narushima

> Ça existe des gens qui n'ont ni lu ni vu ça!!!


Jamais lu une ligne, jamais regardé un épisode.  :Cigare:

----------


## Illynir

La première saison vaut le coup d’œil quand même.

----------


## Supergounou

> Jamais lu une ligne, jamais regardé un épisode.


Pareil ici.

----------


## Sylvine

> Jamais lu une ligne, jamais regardé un épisode.


Moi j'ai vu un épisode chez un pote.

Un truc genre le 4ème de la 3ème saison. Comme de par hasard il m'a dit que c'était un des épisodes les plus chiants.

----------


## Narushima

En vrai je suis tombé dessus une fois à la télé. J'ai regardé une ou deux scènes, et c'était pas extraordinaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un truc genre le 4ème de la 3ème saison. Comme de par hasard il m'a dit que c'était un des épisodes les plus chiants.


Le coup classique : "Non mais tu verras, à partir de la saison 8, ça devient génial !"

----------


## Zerger

Bah c'est du film érotique en HD avec un poil plus de scénario que ce qui se fait ailleurs.

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, ça m'attire pas plus que ça la série. Et je dois avouer que je ne lis pas des tonnes ces jours-ci...

----------


## schouffy

MER IL SON FOU §§!!§§!§!§
c'est super GOT.

----------


## Herr Peter

Ou sans plomb.

----------


## Yakaaa

> MER IL SON FOU §§!!§§!§!§
> c'est super GOT.


Je n'en doute pas. Mais je n'ai jamais essayé non plus quel que soit le format, ça ne m'attire juste pas.

----------


## RegisF

Ah c'est sûr que pour se faire un avis sur une série, regarder un épisode à l'arrache au milieu d'une saison, c'est idéal.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba... oui.

Si un épisode est pas intéressant tu le gicles, sinon c'est juste du remplissage. Et une série qui fait du remplissage c'est de la merde.

----------


## schouffy

Difficile de juger si un épisode est intéressant ou du remplissage quand tu connais aucun clan ou personnage, et que tu n'as aucune idée de la situation.
Sinon t'aimes bien Michael Bay ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Difficile de juger si un épisode est intéressant ou du remplissage quand tu connais aucun clan ou personnage, et que tu n'as aucune idée de la situation.


Non, par contre je peux juger de l’intérêt de la mise en scène, du cadrage, des dialogues, du montage...

C'est pas parce qu'une série est plus longue qu'un film que je vais pas avoir les mêmes critères pour juger.

----------


## FrousT

Hors sujet total

 :Sweat: 

On s'en bas les couilles de vos avis.

 :Sweat:

----------


## Harvester

Surtout que c'est un peu toujours le même : "je connais pas mais c'est de la merde".

----------


## banditbandit

> Difficile de juger si un épisode est intéressant ou du remplissage quand tu connais aucun clan ou personnage, et que tu n'as aucune idée de la situation.
> Sinon t'aimes bien Michael Bay ?


Je ne sais même pas pourquoi tu lui réponds et puis ya un topic (voir plusieurs) pour vos conneries.

----------


## Big Bear

> MER IL SON FOU §§!!§§!§!§ c'est super GOT.


  C'était super au début, c'est devenu moins bien. La reine des dragons qui en branle pas une, des dragons qui servent à rien, une mystérieuse menace qui sert à rien, l'armée de la reine des dragons qui fait 30 péons à tout casser, les intrigues politiques en berne, moins de sexe, etc.  La meilleur série médiévale fantastique est The Witcher, dorénavant, et ça tombe bien pour notre fierté, c'est un jeu vidéo.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> C'était super au début, c'est devenu moins bien. La reine des dragons qui en branle pas une, des dragons qui servent à rien, une mystérieuse menace qui sert à rien, l'armée de la reine des dragons qui fait 30 péons à tout casser, les intrigues politiques en berne, moins de sexe, etc.  La meilleur série médiévale fantastique est The Witcher, dorénavant, et ça tombe bien pour notre fierté, c'est un jeu vidéo.


Non, la meilleure, c'est Merlin, en fait.

A+

----------


## Big Bear

> Non, la meilleure, c'est Merlin, en fait.  A+


Désolé, mais je viens de finir Hearts of Stone, j'ai presque fini Blood and Wine, et j'ai jamais vu une série médiévale fantastique aussi puissante, aussi stylée, que ce soit à la télé, au cinéma. 

Ton Merlin, ça m'a l'air d'être une énième série de hipster:
 d'une, Merlin=chevalier table ronde=chiant prout-prout= fantasy à la papa type Seigneur des anneaux. Fait Toussaint à la place, pour un traitement plus fin (et plus marrant) de la chevalerie.  
De deux, The Witcher transpire la sorcellerie et les mythes de partout, pas comme Merlin, forcément limité à un mythe et à la magie prout-prout arthurienne.  The Witcher c'est l'équivalent de GTA en fantasy.

ça retourne le monde petit bourgeois pachydermesque à grosse trump de la AAA, vidéoludique ou audiovisuelle. C'est là qu'est la passion.

Il n' y a pas de personnage aussi stylé que Olgierd ou le maitre miroir, je préfère la duchesse de Toussaint à n'importe quelle meuf de GOT ou Merlin, et ça on ne peut pas l'occulter.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Sûrement, j'ai jamais vu un seul épisode de Merlin.

----------


## schouffy

> The Witcher c'est l'équivalent de GTA en fantasy.


GTA est donc le meilleur polar tous médias confondus  :Lime:

----------


## Big Bear

> GTA est donc le meilleur polar tous médias confondus


  Le meilleur polar dans lequel on vole des caisses oui.

----------


## Yakaaa

> Surtout que c'est un peu toujours le même : "je connais pas mais c'est de la merde".


Tu as sans doute mal lu l'ensemble des messages  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Tu aimes les jeux de David de Gruttola ?
Tu as toujours rêvé d'incarner une bande de têtes à claques gaulé(e)s comme des mannequins ?
Ton plaisir coupable est les films d'horreur pour ado ?

*Until Dawn* est fait pour toi !

Encore un film interactif dont le principal argument est le fameux "effet papillon" des choix et de leurs conséquences. Je met en spoiler au cas où : 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est du mytho. La trame reste exactement la même, avec simplement la mort (ou pas) de nos protagonistes qui peut intervenir à quelques endroits de l'histoire. Le reste est calé sur les rails du jeu. La plupart des choix et QTE n'ont aucune incidence.


De toute façon, j'ai aucune envie de le relancer, le gameplay est vraiment calqué sur Heavy Rain et si j'aime bien découvrir l'histoire la première fois, je suis incapable de me retaper tout le blabla et les QTE moisis pour juste prendre quelques autres décisions. Le joueur n'est de toute façon pas consulté pour la plupart des décisions importantes et stupides, du type "séparons-nous tous pour chercher le tueur !".
L'histoire est une série B d'horreur très classique, blindée de clichés et sans grande surprise. Le truc censé être "mindblowing" est grillé à des kilomètres.

On dirait que je chie sur le jeu, mais comme TWD saison 1 ou Heavy Rain ou Beyond, j'ai plutôt bien aimé. L'histoire est simple (je suis bon public pour ce qui est des nanards), la VO très bonne, techniquement y'a pas grand chose à dire c'est très propre, beau et fluide, certains passages ou plans de caméras sont bien mis en scène, les effets de lumière et de brouillard notamment sont vraiment cool. Le seul "problème" technique c'est les écrans de chargement planqués derrière un "previously in Until Dawn" (comme dans un jeu épisodique), qui fait bien con vu qu'on se dit juste "je sais je viens de le faire".

----------


## SuicideSnake

> On dirait que je chie sur le jeu, mais comme TWD saison 1 ou Heavy Rain ou Beyond, j'ai plutôt bien aimé. L'histoire est simple (je suis bon public pour ce qui est des nanards), la VO très bonne, techniquement y'a pas grand chose à dire c'est très propre, beau et fluide.


Ah ça, c'est sûr que techniquement, c'est _propre_ et _fluide_

----------


## Dicsaw

Il est très bien Until Dawn et vachement bien écrit, pour une fois c'est pas un ramassis de références indigestes (c'est pas un Cage donc  ::siffle:: ), pourtant y'avait de quoi tomber dans le piège avec le genre.
Et les choix sont pas tellement la pour proposer 50 trames différentes mais plus pour incorporer un coté "challenge" au jeu, tu vas essayer de garder tous tes persos en vie. Obscure avait déjà fait ça à l'époque.

C'est pas parfait non plus, la mort est pas impactante sur la progression par exemple mais après Life is Strange ça fait du bien de voir un truc qui essaye pas de singer bêtement les séries tv.

----------


## schouffy

> Il est très bien Until Dawn et vachement bien écrit, pour une fois c'est pas un ramassis de références indigestes (c'est pas un Cage donc ), pourtant y'avait de quoi tomber dans le piège avec le genre.


Les personnages caricaturaux (la bimbo stupide, l'ambitieuse, le geek, le beau gosse courageux, le sportif, la renfermée,..), la fille en serviette, le 

Spoiler Alert! 


"olala en fait c'était une mise en scène"

, la 

Spoiler Alert! 


malédiction indienne

, la 

Spoiler Alert! 


mine effondrée sur les mineurs

, 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'asile avec les expériences dedans

, les 

Spoiler Alert! 


puzzle à la Saw

, les 

Spoiler Alert! 


grottes de The Descent

...
Perso je m'en fous je suis bon public, mais c'est justement ce que j’appellerais un ramassis de références éculées.

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est des poncifs vues et revues, pas tellement des références. A coté de ça les persos ont une certaine épaisseur et le jeu a une vraie personnalité bien à lui.

C'est pas Heavy Rain ou absolument tout, jusque dans la musique, est pompé sur des classiques connus du ciné ou de la tv.

----------


## schouffy

Je les mettrais dans la même catégorie, justement parce qu'ils s'appuient sur des ficelles super connues et arrivent malgré tout à être intéressants et avoir une personnalité.
Je ne pourrais pas dire lequel des deux j'ai préféré, peut-être Until Dawn vu qu'il y a moins de "déchet" dans la trame scénaristique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et les choix sont pas tellement la pour proposer 50 trames différentes


Malheureusement c'est pas ce que dit la comm', la boite du jeu, l'intro et la notif "effet papillon mis à jour" qui apparaît une bonne trentaine de fois pendant le jeu.
Publicité mensongère, que fait Strelok ?!  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

*Journey*
C'est magnifique, c'est très plaisant, une belle ballade.
Pendant un moment je croyais avoir saisi la métaphore du jeu, mais à la fin en fait je me rends compte que j'ai pas tout compris.
A noter une implémentation originale du multijoueur, j'étais pas au courant, je pensais que des IA se joignaient à moi (je me suis d'ailleurs fait la remarque qu'elles étaient particulièrement bien foutues  ::P: ), mais en fait c'était d'autres joueurs. Plutôt cool.
C'est peut-être un peu cher pour 1h30 ou 2h de jeu, mais je le recommande quand même aux trois du fond qui l'ont pas encore fait. C'est vraiment le haut du panier de l'indé avec un très bon polish à tous les niveaux.

----------


## Supergounou

*Kathy Rain* (2016), merci Gloppy pour le don  :;): 



Point'n Click old school. À la mort de son grand-père, Kathy, jeune femme rebelle, retourne dans son village natal pour faire face à son passé.

+ C'est plutôt joli. Graphisme clairement 90's assumé, résolution 800x600 bloqué, 40FPS max. C'est ultra détaillé, toujours lisible, gros travail sur le pixel-art.
+ Ambiance de folie, façon Lynch période Twin Peaks, limite plagiat. Moi j'adore.
+ Histoire excellente, qui m'a tenu en haleine du début à la fin.
+ Ecriture simple mais efficace, ça n'en fait pas des caisses mais c'est bien écrit (vostfr).
+ Thèmes abordés mature, et pas souvent traités dans le jeu vidéo.
+ Personnages charismatiques, avec une vraie personnalité crédible.
+ Sentiments ressentis très différents au fur et à mesure de la progression. Parfois c'est drôle, parfait c'est triste, parfois c'est innocent, parfois c'est sale. J'aime ce melting pot.

- La réplique "ce n'est pas la bonne combinaison" quand on essaye des objets au pif. Plus ça va, plus ça me saoul dans les p'n'c. Il y a quand même des répliques différentes parfois, mais dans l'ensemble Kathy a tendance à trop se répéter.
- Les musiques. Typés ambiant, elles sont très bien implémentées dans le jeu et font le taf, mais vraiment trop discrètes et boucles trop courtes.
- Un poil court (7h en prenant BIEN son temps).

Et pour finir, parce que je ne sais pas trop bien où les positionner, les énigmes: le jeu est plutôt simple et logique dans sa globalité, très peu de combinaisons d'objets, on progresse surtout en parlant avec les personnages. Mais parfois, une énigme bien hardcore pointe le bout de son nez: désarroi, stress, putain je veux connaitre la suite de l'histoire, qu'est-ce que tu me fais chier avec un énigme pas logique qui m'a demandé 30mn de souffrance cérébrale pour être résolue? Il y en a vraiment peu (je dirais 2), mais soyez préparés, soit à sortir la soluce, soit à souffrir.

Un excellent jeu, bien qu'un peu court. L'histoire est démentielle, les personnages sont cools et humains, l'ambiance à tomber dès lors qu'on apprécie le psychédélisme horrifique façon Lynch. Je recommande chaudement à tous les amateurs du genre.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Momock

> Et pour finir, parce que je ne sais pas trop bien où les positionner, les énigmes: le jeu est plutôt simple et logique dans sa globalité, très peu de combinaisons d'objets, on progresse surtout en parlant avec les personnages. Mais parfois, une énigme bien hardcore pointe le bout de son nez: désarroi, stress, putain je veux connaitre la suite de l'histoire, qu'est-ce que tu me fais chier avec un énigme pas logique qui m'a demandé 30mn de souffrance cérébrale pour être résolue? Il y en a vraiment peu (je dirais 2), mais soyez préparés, soit à sortir la soluce, soit à souffrir.


Quel est le niveau de non-logiquitude de ces deux énigmes, comparativement à d'autres P'n'C?

----------


## Supergounou

Dans le genre puzzle, t'as en gros un écran fixe, 3 phrases "énigmes", et la bonne combinaison à trouver par déduction. Pour l'une, je me suis vraiment pris la tête alors que la solution était relativement simple (je crois que j'ai cherché trop compliqué, la trad' n'aidant pas), pour l'autre j'ai testé toutes les combinaisons possibles au pif jusqu'à trouver la bonne (et ce fut long).

Tout le reste par contre, c'est vraiment instinctif.

----------


## Supergounou

*Blackwell Legacy* (2006), je suis reparti dans ma phase point'n click



Premier opus d'une série souvent plébiscité, je me devais d'y jouer un jour ou l'autre. Je vais être bref, parce que je n'ai pour une fois pas grand chose à dire.

Le jeu est très correct, l'histoire tient en haleine et les héros sont attachants. Par contre, j'ai un gros goût de brouillon en bouche: jeu ultra court (3h), tuto mal branlé qui m'a fait tourner en rond pendant 45mn pour rien, bugs à foison, quelques facilités dans l'écriture et la mise en scène.

Je vais tout de même faire les suivants parce que l'univers est plutôt cool et il y a une certaine interrogation sur la solitude qui m’intéresse beaucoup, mais légère déception en l'état.

----------


## Narushima

Ah ben tu m'as coiffé au poteau, je l'ai fini hier et j'allais en parler.

C'était pas mal du tout. L'héroïne a une horrible voix geignarde qui m'a poussé à passer ses prises de parole aussi vite que possible, et c'est pas très bien enregistré de manière générale.
J'ai du regarder deux fois une aide pour savoir comment continuer, donc c'est pas la mort niveau puzzles foireux.
Le fait qu'il soit très court est toujours un bon point, pour moi.

J'ai pas vu le moindre bug, par contre, et je vois pas où il pourrait y en avoir tellement le jeu est court.

Je vais aussi continuer sur les autres, qui sont déjà installés.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Journey*
>  mais je le recommande quand même aux trois du fond qui l'ont pas encore fait.


Ben les trois du fond c'est surtout parce que c'est une exclu playstation, c'est d'ailleurs pour ce genre de chose que j'ai du acheté une console.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai pas vu le moindre bug, par contre, et je vois pas où il pourrait y en avoir tellement le jeu est court.


Pointeur de souris windows figé au milieu de l'écran, textes qui passent à donf sans cliquer nul part (c'est l'overlay Steam qui causerait ça), j'ai eu 2 crashs, et 1 succès qui ne s'est pas débloqué. Et encore, je crois pouvoir m'estimer heureux quand je compare avec les forums Steam.

Mais bon, on m'a dit que les suivants étaient bien plus travaillés, je croise les doigts  ::):

----------


## Narushima

> Pointeur de souris windows figé au milieu de l'écran, textes qui passent à donf sans cliquer nul part (c'est l'overlay Steam qui causerait ça), j'ai eu 2 crashs, et 1 succès qui ne s'est pas débloqué. Et encore, je crois pouvoir m'estimer heureux quand je compare avec les forums Steam.


J'ai la version non-Steam, donc je saurais pas te dire pour ça. Par contre j'ai bien eu les textes qui défilent tout seuls après un Alt-Tab.

----------


## Visslar

Je viens de finir *Technobabylon*, le meilleur point'n'click que j'ai fais depuis longtemps.

L'ambiance, les musiques, l'histoire... très bon.

Mais là où le jeu excelle à mon avis, c'est pour les énigmes. 
Je pense que c'est le P'n'C le plus réussi que j'ai jamais fait de ce coté là. Elles sont logiques, abordables, et très maligne. Certaines interactions avec des machines offrent des possibilités très intéressantes.
Mieux, il est possible de résoudre certains problème de plusieurs façons différentes. 

Malheureusement le jeu est uniquement en anglais. Mais ça reste relativement accessible.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Fini *Blood & Wine*, le DLC de Witcher 3. J'ai préféré celui-ci au précédent (Hearts of Stone), parce que je l'ai trouvé plus grand encore et totalement dépaysant. La trame principale m'a semblé plus courte mais tellement sympa (mention spéciale aux contes de fées), j'ai trouvé les ennemis plus coriaces dans l'ensemble* mais surtout la région entière est tellement cohérente que l'exploration est un vrai bonheur.
Je ne reviendrais pas sur la taille de cette extension, qui a elle seule est nettement plus grande que certaines productions "open word" vendues plein tarif.

*: ouais parce que comme un idiot je n'ai commencé certaines quêtes annexes que tard dans le jeu, 

Spoiler Alert! 


et notamment celle qui permet d'augmenter le nombre de compétences utilisables

  ::|:

----------


## barbarian_bros

*Pillars of Eternity* + l'extension *The White March*.
Je viens de finir ma partie, commencée en mars 2015 (j'avais fait une grosse pause en attendant la sortie des 2 parties de l'extension).

119h au compteur de ma sauvegarde... mais j'ai tendance à nettoyer toutes les maps et à accomplir toutes les quêtes secondaires, ce qui fait que j'ai bien senti le 'level cap' du niveau 16, atteint par mes persos largement avant la fin (du coup je me suis amusé à upgrader au max quasiment toutes les armes liées que j'avais trouvées).

----------


## Zerger

*Dropsy*, avec le bruit des chaussures de clown activé du début jusqu'à la fin  ::ninja:: 

Aucun dialogue, beaucoup d'émotions, le jeu est très similaire à *Machinarium*.

J'ai passé un très bon moment, même si je regrette qu'une fois le jeu fini, on ne puisse pas continuer pour rendre servir à toutes les personnes restantes.
Ah, et les énigmes sont très bien dosées, il n'y a aucun passage ou l'on reste vraiment bloqué.

----------


## Harest

*Xanadu Next*, en 20h30. J'suis tombé par hasard dessus. Je ne regarde jamais les nouveautés sur Steam, y'en a juste trop mais là en passant pour une fois depuis des mois, paf, un jeu Falcom / XSEED  ::O: . Surprise modérée parce que ce n'est pas un Ys mais je me suis un peu renseigné dessus et ça avait quand même l'air sympa. Suffisamment pour que je craque quelques jours après sa sortie.

On reste dans du A-RPG, mais avec ses propres mécaniques qui différent bien de Ys. Par exemple pour les combats, vous voudrez souvent attaquer de côté / dans le dos en attendant que le mob attaque avant sinon il tournera aussi vite que vous. Toutes vos compétences viendront d'armes, de skill books et d'accessoires. Chaque arme vous conférera un skill particulier. Vous aurez ce skill tant que vous avez l'arme correspondante, mais vous pourrez aussi l'apprendre définitivement à force d'utiliser la-dite arme (en atteignant 100% en Proficiency). La stat Proficiency qu'il y a sur chaque arme peut monter à 200%, mais à partir de 100% le seul intérêt est d'augmenter la puissance d'attaque de l'arme. Il y a aussi des gardiens (12), à voir comme de gros passifs. Vous ne pourrez en équiper qu'un seul à la fois, et y'a de tout : up hp, gain d'xp, de proficiency, du drop rate, de l'efficacité des potions, etc.
A tout moment vous ne pourrez pas avoir plus de 4 skills dans votre barre, et 4 accessoires. En progressant vous aurez via certains accessoires de nouvelles capacités qui vous ouvriront l'accès vers la suite de l'aventure et vers divers coffres bonus, un peu comme dans un metroidvania si on veut, mais léger tout de même. Vous pouvez les switcher n'importe quand. Par contre quand vous jouez à la manette (je trouvais ça plus confortable), c'est assez pénible en l'état vu que la position de la souris est reset à chaque déplacement au centre de l'écran, faut pas bouger du coup. Je ne sais pas si ça sera changé, y'a quelques bugs mineurs qui doivent être corrigés atm.

Au début j'étais pas convaincu par le jeu, mais c'est devenu plus intéressant progressivement. Après il me reste encore à aller visiter le donjon "bonus", j'crois que j'ai raté l'entrée comme un gland en fait dans une zone précédente du jeu mais on peut y retourner quand on veut (y'a plusieurs tp un peu partout). La dernière zone du jeu est juste immense et c'est elle qui aurait dû avoir "labyrinth" dans le nom, pas la précédente. Les boss sont pas très nombreux ni à la hauteur des Ys malheureusement, tout comme la difficulté n'est pas au niveau des Ys mais ça reste quand même bon et c'est clairement pas impossible de mourir  ::ninja:: . Autant avec certaines armures on ne prend plus rien avec les dégâts physiques autant la magie continue de piquer. Après certains mobs seront toujours là pour vous défoncer peu importe ce que vous portez. Petite mention spéciale aux liches, j'me suis fait volé un niveau comme ça, c'est gratuit. Apparemment c'est si vous êtes trop près qu'elles peuvent faire ça, première fois que je vois une telle mécanique dans un jeu.
Il y a quelques puzzles disséminés dans le jeu aussi, soit pour progresser dans l'aventure principale, soit pour divers trésors. Autant certains sont du niveau d'un Zelda, autant d'autres sont un poil moins évidents.

Bref, overall c'était cool. Comme dit j'vais aller voir un peu ce donjon bonus à 26 étages. J'vais essayer aussi de choper les quelques skills qui me manquent (3 ou 4 me semble d'après les trous dans l'interface), monter au rang max les gardiens qui ne le sont pas encore, peut-être chercher les 8% de trésors pas trouvés (au ending screen il m'indiquait 92% found) et puis voilou. Pas de 100%, déjà parce que les succès sont bugués pour une bonne partie atm, mais aussi parce que l'un d'eux demande d'avoir le rang maximum en finissant la partie, et ça paraît assez infâme à choper en fait. On est noté sur le temps mis (13h31 igt, j'ai eu D), le niveau atteint (C, lvl 18), les skills obtenus (B, 38), les trésors trouvés (C, 92%), les potions utilisées (D), les dégâts subis (D), les morts (D) et le nombre de sauvegardes (D)  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Ce week-end c'était thématique jeux à narration, d'amour de son prochain et tout en finesse.

J'ai donc fini:

*Shadow Warrior:* J'ai passé un très bon moment dessus. A dasher comme un malade, un petit pouvoir par-ci, coup de katana par là. Le système de combat est très bien malgré le faible nombre d'arme. L'histoire est sympa sans plus, l'humour pas mal (Hoji  ::wub::  ::wub:: ). Par contre les combat de boss sont complètement inintéressant. De même le bestiaire est relativement limité. 


*Doom:*  Très bon moment aussi sur Doom. Graphiquement ça pète, les combats sont super, les armes vraiment fun. Mais les combats de boss sont très peut inintéressant. 


Du coup je suis tenté de faire un parallèle entre les deux. On est en face de deux jeux qui sont bourrins, avec une narration minimale. Mais j'ai du mal à dire lequel est le mieux.
Shadow Warrior est plus speed que Doom. Néanmoins quand tu as plus de vie tu as tendance à dasher dans tout les sens en utilisant le sort de soin avec tout les ennemis qui te cours après en mode Benny Hill. Dans cette situation, dans Doom, tu t'acharnes sur les ennemis pour avoir un Glory Kill pour reprendre de la vie. 
Les deux ont plein de "secret" à trouver qui n'apporte pas grand chose mais que tu est quand même content de trouver.

Bref deux très bon jeux! ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Momock

> Bref, overall c'était cool. Comme dit j'vais aller voir un peu ce donjon bonus à 26 étages.


J'avais pas réussi à en venir à bout à l'époque où j'y avais joué (ou j'avais perdu patience, je ne sais plus).

À l'époque... forcément jamais je n'aurais cru que ce jeu finirait par sortir en occident, du coup j'avais joué avec la traduction non-officielle avec une version euh... voilà. C'était plutôt cool ouais, même si le jeu aurait gagné à être un peu plus long, ne serais-ce pour ne pas avoir besoin de grinder. Le seul regret que j'avais c'était qu'on ne puisse trimbaler que 4 skills à la fois, actifs et passifs confondus (4 actifs et 2 passifs commde dans Diablo 3 ç'aurait été nickel) et que les prérequis du matos ultime du jeu te pousse (force?) à faire un guerrier plutôt qu'un mago.

----------


## leeoneil

Bcp de jeux d'aventure version pixel, comme quoi les graphismes....
Kathy et Technobabylon sont dans ma liste, faut que je m'y mette !

De mon côté gros weekend moche, j'en ai profité pour finir :

*LA Noire* : Gé-nial !
Il y a un moment un peu pénible où on a l'impression de faire et refaire les mêmes choses, mais le jeu réussit à se renouveller avec une histoire bien prenante.
La ville en monde ouvert c'est gâché. C'est tellement fou le niveau de détail, et ça ne sert à rien, ça fait limite culpabiliser de ne pas se balader à pied en regardant tout. L'époque concernée est hyper bien rendu, les bagnoles superbes, et les fameuses expressions faciales s'en sortent super bien 90% du temps. Malgré l'âge le jeu est vraiment encore très beau.
L'aventure m'a prit un peu plus de 20h, mais je n'ai pas fait toutes les missions annexes (30/40).

*Contrast* : jeu de plateforme/réflexion hyper court.
Je voulais rester dans la même époque, là encore c'est très beau, l'idée principale du jeu (se transformer en ombre) est super bien exploitée, mais le jeu est au moins 2 fois trop court. Il y a 3 chapitres, et le premier est simplement un tutoriel. Il y a quelques trucs cachés par-ci par-là pour éventuellement gonfler la durée de vie, mais c'est léger (3h de jeu en tout). Belle ambiance (dommage que la musique n'ait pas été plus exploitée), belle idée !

*Luftrauser*.
Un espèce de shoot rétro avec une maniabilité gérant la gravité et le recul des armes.
Super sympa pendant les 20 premières minutes, et ensuite.... Le jeu se répète à l'infini...
Dommage là encore, pas de nouveaux ennemis, pas de nouveaux environnements, rien qui donne envie de continuer sauf si on est adepte du superscore.
Ah si, on débloque des couleurs de jeu différentes (palette de couleur CGA).
J'ai lâché arrivé au niveau 10, après avoir refait 10000 fois la même chose.
L'ébauche est vraiment bien, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas eu plus de boulot pour rallonger le jeu.

----------


## Harest

> J'avais pas réussi à en venir à bout à l'époque où j'y avais joué (ou j'avais perdu patience, je ne sais plus).
> 
> À l'époque... forcément jamais je n'aurais cru que ce jeu finirait par sortir en occident, du coup j'avais joué avec la traduction non-officielle avec une version euh... voilà. C'était plutôt cool ouais, même si le jeu aurait gagné à être un peu plus long, ne serais-ce pour ne pas avoir besoin de grinder. Le seul regret que j'avais c'était qu'on ne puisse trimbaler que 4 skills à la fois, actifs et passifs confondus (4 actifs et 2 passifs commde dans Diablo 3 ç'aurait été nickel) et que les prérequis du matos ultime du jeu te pousse (force?) à faire un guerrier plutôt qu'un mago.


Il a l'air corsé ouais ce donjon (Edit : Je confirme, ça pique sévère  ::ninja:: , et enchant lightning + lightning skill avec des mobs salle 1 immune lightning... I wasn't prepared).
Pour la durée je trouve ça assez honnête même si comme dit, j'aurais aimé avoir plus de boss à affronter quand même. Y'en a la moitié de ce que l'on trouve dans un Ys en gros (6 au lieu de ~12). Après je fais parti de ceux qui se focalisent sur l'expérience plus que la durée. S'il durait 5h mais qu'il était excellent, ça me serait allé aussi je pense.
J'ai très peu grindé dans ma partie sinon, juste fait quelques allers/retours à certains endroits pour choper des golds. Tapé des mobs à la chaîne rapidement pour récupérer les skills des armes pas encore up, et voilou. Si ça représente une 30ène de minutes à tout casser sur les 20h30 c'est beau. Après j'utilisais bien les gardiens. Pour acheter/vendre du stuff j'utilisais le gardien qui donne un bonus de charisme (20% bonus à la vente, et -20% à l'achat), et pour le up de Proficiency y'a aussi un gardien.
Enfin pour les skills comme dit, on peut switcher quand on veut, c'est juste qu'au milieu d'un combat c'est effectivement pas évident, encore moins si on joue à la manette vu qu'on ne peut plus bouger. Par contre durant tout le jeu j'étais principalement avec 3 passifs et un actif, mais j'aurais presque pu être à 4 passifs la majeure partie du temps. Globalement y'a assez peu de SP sur les skills et ils font pas non plus des dégâts hallucinants seuls. Et vu que le switch est quand même chiant, déjà que je me retrouvais à switcher sans arrêt mes accessoires, j'ai pas voulu trop me faire chier avec les skills donc 3 passifs 1 actif ça passait bien (l'actif servait surtout à faire descendre les griffons / sphinx par exemple, une boule de feu et hop on peut le taper). Et ouais le jeu n'est pas pensé pour être joué full mage clairement.

NB : D3 c'est 6 actifs et 4 passifs (au 70 du moins, sinon 3 passifs).

----------


## Cedski

j'ai fini il y a peu *COD Black Ops II*I... Oui oui la campagne. 
Hé ben... Je m'attendais à pire. Le premier niveau est d'ailleurs une purge sans nom. Mais la suite, j'ai trouvé ça relativement sympa. Ils ont supprimé le spam d'ennemis ad nauseam tant que tu ne franchis pas un certain seuil invisible... Enfin... 
Pas trop de séances de railshooting chiant.
Il est quand même beau (tout en ultra, 1440p, parfaitement fluide) en général. La durée de vie est correcte (et de toute façon, après, on doit vite saturé....). 
Bon scénar est totalement grotesque, mais ne joue pas pour çà...

----------


## RegisF

> *LA Noire* : Gé-nial !
> Il y a un moment un peu pénible où on a l'impression de faire et refaire les mêmes choses, mais le jeu réussit à se renouveller avec une histoire bien prenante.
> La ville en monde ouvert c'est gâché. C'est tellement fou le niveau de détail, et ça ne sert à rien, ça fait limite culpabiliser de ne pas se balader à pied en regardant tout. L'époque concernée est hyper bien rendu, les bagnoles superbes, et les fameuses expressions faciales s'en sortent super bien 90% du temps. Malgré l'âge le jeu est vraiment encore très beau.
> L'aventure m'a prit un peu plus de 20h, mais je n'ai pas fait toutes les missions annexes (30/40).
> .


C'était ma plus grande frustration, le mode circulation libre ne sert pas à grand chose, dommage :/

----------


## pseudoridicule

Après bien des mois, j'ai finit Mass Effect 2. Sacrénomdepute, c'était bien. Niveau histoire, c'est toujours aussi cool et passionnant, après un premier épisode qui envoyait du lourd. Par contre, l'histoire principale est vraiment très vite torchée. J'ai finit le jeu en 25h, en prenant vraiment mon temps (pote avec tous les persos et pas mal de quêtes secondaires)... Ca fait un peu léger pour un semi-RPG je trouve. C'est d’autant plus rageant que le scénar donne vraiment envie d'en savoir plus. Mais j'imagine que les gars de Bioware ont voulu garder le gros du combat pour ME3... que j'ai commencé dans la foulée et comment dire... j'accroche pas vraiment pour le coup. J'ai vraiment l'impression que le gameplay a fait quelques bonds en arrière et que les couloirs sont encore plus étroits qu'avant. Et les graphismes new age font ramer ma PS3 à mort... A croire qu'ils auraient du sortir le truc sur la new gen. Niveau histoire, ça commence fort, mais là ou ME2 arrivait à éviter le larmoyant à outrance, ME3 commence avec une scène particulièrement mièvre.
Bref, ME2: bien. ME3: on verra, mais ça s'annonce moins bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'était ma plus grande frustration, le mode circulation libre ne sert pas à grand chose, dommage :/


C'est la raison qui m’empêche de refaire le jeu ça. Rouler à donf est rigolo quand les flics te courent après. Mais quand c'est toi le flic, qui ne peut même pas foutre de PV à foison, c'est nettement moins rigolo. Etrange venant de la boite qui nous a offert le meilleur simulateur de conducteur bordelais...

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'avais abandonné LA Noire : les trajets étaient vraiment trop chiants. Et j'ai pas tout capté à leur système révolutionnaire pour l'interrogatoire des suspects... du coup ça se terminait souvent par des trucs au pif. Pas franchement chouette.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Moi, j'avais abandonné LA Noire : les trajets étaient vraiment trop chiants. Et j'ai pas tout capté à leur système révolutionnaire pour l'interrogatoire des suspects... du coup ça se terminait souvent par des trucs au pif. Pas franchement chouette.


J'avoue que je me plantais souvent pour les interrogatoires, la faute à des acteurs qui jouaient souvent pas super bien. Difficile de cerner ce que pense une personne qui a envie de faire caca...

----------


## Zega

> ... techniquement y'a pas grand chose à dire c'est très propre, beau et fluide...


Je suis d'accord avec ta critique, j'ai plutôt passé un bon moment aussi sur le jeu, par contre techniquement le jeu est une cata! C'est pas toujours très beau (les persos sont par contre plutôt bien détaillés) et surtout le framerate est horrible! Perso la technique ma par moment vraiment sorti de l'ambiance plutôt chouette par ailleurs.

Pour LA Noire, c'est une de mes plus grosses déception, même ressenti que sebarnolds (interrogatoire WTF, et sensation de ne pas du tout maîtriser tes enquêtes), je me suis tellement ennuyé que je n'ai pas du passer la moitié du jeu... Par contre dommage que la techno des visages n'est pas été repris (trop cher?) c'était vraiment chouette.

----------


## Euklif

En même temps, a part faire surjouer absolument tout le monde, je vois pas comment c'est possible de nous faire comprendre tout le temps qu'untel ou untel ment ou dit la vérité. Puis en soi, ça rajoute au roleplay : dans la vie, on devine pas toujours notre petit copain en face de nous qui dit blanc alors qu'il pense noir.
Et pourtant, j'ai pas franchement apprécié (les courses poursuites, la conduite et les scènes de fusillade sont nul et ça m'a gâché le plaisir).

----------


## pesos

> Moi, j'avais abandonné LA Noire : les trajets étaient vraiment trop chiants. Et j'ai pas tout capté à leur système révolutionnaire pour l'interrogatoire des suspects... du coup ça se terminait souvent par des trucs au pif. Pas franchement chouette.


Protip : tu peux te faire conduire par ton coéquipier et donc zapper tous les trajets  :;):

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Par contre dommage que la techno des visages n'est pas été repris (trop cher?) c'était vraiment chouette.


Ca doit pas être donné oui. D'autant qu'on arrive à faire presque aussi bien de nos jours avec des technos plus conventionnelles (AC:U par exemple).

----------


## RegisF

> Protip : tu peux te faire conduire par ton coéquipier et donc zapper tous les trajets


haha, on a pas tous finir par faire ça, sans dec' ?

----------


## Zega

> En même temps, a part faire surjouer absolument tout le monde, je vois pas comment c'est possible de nous faire comprendre tout le temps qu'untel ou untel ment ou dit la vérité. Puis en soi, ça rajoute au roleplay : dans la vie, on devine pas toujours notre petit copain en face de nous qui dit blanc alors qu'il pense noir.
> Et pourtant, j'ai pas franchement apprécié (les courses poursuites, la conduite et les scènes de fusillade sont nul et ça m'a gâché le plaisir).


Je suis d'accord mais c'est bien là le problème, c'est que cet élément de gameplay (dicté par leur trouvaille technique qu'il voulait absolument mettre en avant?) est nul. J'aurais préféré un jeu d'enquête où ça se joue sur les possibilités de dialogues : prêché le faux pour le vrai, trouver les contradictions dans les réponses des suspects, leur mettre des indices sous les yeux pour voir leur réaction, jouer le good cop bad cop, faire des confrontations avec des témoins (je ne me souviens plus mais peut être que certains de ces éléments étaient dans le jeu)etc... que de scruter la tête du gars en se disant "mmm il a cligné de l’œil, c'est soit qu'il est coupable soit qu'il a une poussière dans l’œil", je caricature volontairement mais c'est pour donner l'idée.

----------


## Sylvine

> En même temps, a part faire surjouer absolument tout le monde, je vois pas comment c'est possible de nous faire comprendre tout le temps qu'untel ou untel ment ou dit la vérité. Puis en soi, ça rajoute au roleplay : dans la vie, on devine pas toujours notre petit copain en face de nous qui dit blanc alors qu'il pense noir.
> Et pourtant, j'ai pas franchement apprécié (les courses poursuites, la conduite et les scènes de fusillade sont nul et ça m'a gâché le plaisir).


Ba c'est peut être simplement une mauvaise idée pour un jeu vidéo.

----------


## Narushima

> D'autant qu'on arrive à faire presque aussi bien de nos jours avec des technos plus conventionnelles (AC:U par exemple).


En effet :

----------


## Supergounou

Salut beauté, sympa le rouge à lèvres  ::wub::

----------


## Narushima

Et sinon, je viens de terminer *Blackwell Unbound*.

Deuxième épisode de la série, et à peu près du même calibre que le précédent, qui était déjà très agréable. Un peu meilleur, même.
Les vois sont toujours mal assez mal enregistrées, par contre. Les filtres anti-souffle sont pas hors de prix, pourtant...

Seulement deux affaires à résoudre, tout s'enchaîne fluidement, aucune énigme tirée par les cheveux, seulement quelques heures, que du bon.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> En effet :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c48...d377a44195.jpg


Avoues que le mouvement des gencives est totalement hallucinant.

----------


## banditbandit

*Written In The Sky*

Petite VN sans prétention heureusement, c'est gratuit mais c'est très pauvre et pas trop intéressant, quelques décors bien vides, très peu d'animations, ah si sur la fin ça s'anime.
 Une histoire tartenpion avec une extra terrestre, un anneau magique et une jeune fille qui a des problèmes avec son paternel, tout ça pour en arriver à une scène lesbienne bien prude au final qui ne ferait même pas bouger un cil chez Miley Cyrus.  ::trollface:: 
Le traduction en anglais semble assez mauvaise, au moins autant que le titre en question, sans doute par souci de cohérence.

----------


## Euklif

> Ba c'est peut être simplement une mauvaise idée pour un jeu vidéo.


Il existe des simulateurs de marche j'te rappel...
C'est pas parce que les messieurs ont perdu l'habitude de ne pas pouvoir tout platiné/réussir en un coup d’œil que ça en fait du caca. Franchement, c'est le seul truc bien du jeu. Surtout qu'on peut les confronter via les preuves assez régulièrement. Et perso, j'ai fait que la moitié mais j'ai pas eu plus de problème que ça pour ces confrontations. J'ai raté une seule affaire, sur 6 ou 7, pour dire.

----------


## Sylvine

Je vois pas bien le rapport, comme tu le dis toi-même transcrire des interactions humaines ultra-complexes (ici savoir lire les émotions et en tirer des conclusions) en jeu vidéo marche très mal.
Ça marche d'autant moins qu'une enquête policière ne se limite pas à ça et est basée sur pleins d'autres méthodes qui conviennent tout aussi peu à un JV, surtout un AAA popcorn.
Tu obtiens soit un système simpliste, soit quelque chose d'aléatoire sur lequel tu ne peux acquérir aucune maitrise, ce qui n'est pas très intéressant dans les deux cas.

Les jeux vidéo marchent bien mieux sur des interactions limitées et logique, c'est pour ça que les FPS sont toujours meilleurs que les RPG.


Spoiler Alert! 


(ça c'est pour attirer qui vous savez)

----------


## Euklif

> Je vois pas bien le rapport, comme tu le dis toi-même transcrire des interactions humaines ultra-complexes (ici savoir lire les émotions et en tirer des conclusions) en jeu vidéo marche très mal.


C'est pas tout à fait ce que je dis. J'ai du mal m'exprimer.
A mon sens, le jeu d'acteur marche assez bien. On ne peut pas tout lire mais ça fait aussi parti du jeu. C'est la même chose dans des jeux type Phoenix Wright : la scène et les déductions que tu en tire -même sans les preuves brillantes fournit pour le jeu" font parti intégrante du trip. Si tu n'avais aucune possibilité de te tromper (et j'ai même pas parlé du fait qu'on ne lit pas tous les expressions de la même façon), il n'y aurait aucun intérêt d'investiguer/interroger amha.
Par contre, je te rejoins sur un point : il aurait pu envisager deux/trois approches supplémentaires pour les enquêtes pour éviter la monotonie. Ca marche pour PW mais c'est largement moins "Serious Business".

----------


## Sylvine

> Si tu n'avais aucune possibilité de te tromper (et j'ai même pas parlé du fait qu'on ne lit pas tous les expressions de la même façon), il n'y aurait aucun intérêt d'investiguer/interroger amha.


C'est bien ça le problème, c'est sur des exercices où il est possible de ne jamais échouer (à condition d'être très bon) qu'on tire les challenges les plus intéressants.
Le champion du monde de fléchette va toucher le milieu de façon constante, mais c'est pas à la portée de tout le monde.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est bien ça le problème, c'est sur des exercices où il est possible de ne jamais échouer (à condition d'être très bon) qu'on tire les challenges les plus intéressants.
> Le champion du monde de fléchette va toucher le milieu de façon constante, mais c'est pas à la portée de tout le monde.


Moi j'aime bien la RNG  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

Avoir une dose de hasard (ce mot n'est pas sale) ne va pas du tout à l'encontre de ce que j'ai dis.

Spelunky y'a du hasard, mais c'est pour empêcher de transformer le jeu en bête apprentissage par cœur, ça change rien au fait que maitriser parfaitement son personnage et savoir surmonter tous les obstacle demande énormément de maitrise.

----------


## Supergounou

Même les meilleurs joueurs de Spelunky échouent sur certains runs dégueulasses pourtant. Ou alors j'ai rien compris ta 1ère phrase  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Et il arrive au champion du monde de fléchette de louper le centre quand même, sinon les compétitions de fléchette seraient pas très intéressantes. (enfin, j'en sais rien, j'en ai jamais vu, mais j'imagine quoi)

----------


## Supergounou

Oula, je dois avoir du mal ce soir, je pige encore moins  ::unsure::

----------


## Sylvine

Ok, reformulons. Si le meilleur joueur de Spelunky était une machine, même sur le run le plus dur du monde il ne perdrait pas.

----------


## Supergounou

Ok là j'ai compris  ::): 

Et je suis d'accord, même le plus sale des runs de Isaac, avec que des objets merdiques et des patterns sales au possible, c'est super excitant parce qu'on a toujours la prétention d'aller au bout.

----------


## Anonyme1002

League of legends. 
J'ai mis 3 ans à finir diamant. 
Je veux plus jamais y jouer de ma vie.

----------


## Narushima

> Le champion du monde de fléchette va toucher le milieu de façon constante





> il arrive au champion du monde de fléchette de louper le centre


Mensonges ! Traîtrise ! Corruption ! Bilevesées !  ::o:

----------


## Euklif

Et c'est Columbo le champion du monde des enquêteurs alors  ::ninja:: ?

----------


## ShotMaster

Surtout qu'aux fléchettes, on vise pas le centre, mais le triple 20  ::ninja::

----------


## ercete

*FEZ*
J'avais laissé tombé le jeu il y a longtemps... Le côté metroid-vania me gonfle très vite...
C'est en cherchant un jeu pour jouer avec ma fille sur les genoux que je l'ai relancé.
J'ai poussé un peu le truc, j'ai fini par le terminer sans ma fille (elle commençait à avoir un peu peur sur certains niveaux un peu "space")
J'ai pris bien du plaisir à le terminer : les mécaniques qui m'avaient parues fastidieuses la première moitié sont devenues moins complexes et les puzzles plus abordables.


Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai eu la "bad ending" et j'ai maté sur youtube la "good ending", je ne regrette pas de pas avoir poussé au max car certaines énigmes sont réellement tarabiscotées.
La fin, elle, est plaisante à souhait ! Un certain goût de 2001, géniale.




Bref, un bon jeu de plateforme aux mécaniques innovantes et parfois bien retord. Je recommande !

----------


## Harest

Tu veux dire que t'as juste récup 32 cubes (et quelques maybe) sur les 64 ? En gros t'es passé à côté du cœur du jeu ?  :^_^: 
Après si ça t'as apprécié ainsi, tant mieux.

----------


## ercete

Je l'ai apprécié ainsi, oui.
Je ne pense pas être "passé à côté du cœur du jeu" : à moins de me tromper, passé le gameplay innovant et la jolie ballade, la suite n'est qu'une succession de puzzle plus ou moins complexe avec du quatrième mur en prime, non ?
Comme dis je ne suis pas très client de ce genre de jeu. Me creuser les méninges pour résoudre tous les puzzles plus les aller-retours m'aurait vite gavé.
Après : je peux me tromper, mais j'aurai sans doute pas la patiente de vérifier si j'ai raison.  ::zzz::

----------


## Harest

Ben pour faire simple y'a 64 cubes. La moitié pour l'exploration, l'autre moitié pour les puzzles. Et la principale richesse du jeu est dans les puzzles imo. Mais il y a déjà effectivement de quoi apprécier le jeu avec l'exploration (et quelques puzzles) la preuve avec ton expérience  :;): .

Après y'a pas vraiment de "good / bad" endings, juste 2 fins différentes, et celle avec les cubes >= 32 & < 64 est souvent préférée oui (moi y compris).

----------


## Supergounou

Pareil je préfère la première fin, cette musique putain! :Bave:
Il m'arrive régulièrement de la regarder sur YouTube, juste pour le bonheur des yeux et des oreilles.

----------


## Ruadir

Je viens de finir Dishonored 2...du coup je recommence et je recommande.  ::ninja::

----------


## UndeadThings

Je viens de finir la campagne de prison architect, c'est vraiment bien foutu comme tuto, l'histoire qu'ils ont bricolé est sympa. meme si c'est pas le but du jeu a la base, mais quand meme, c'est une bonne introduction.
Sinon le jeu est bien, très bien meme.

----------


## Sylla

*Alien Isolation*

Je l'avais pris il y a plus d'un an pendant les soldes d'été sans avoir pris le temps d'y toucher et là, je me suis "forcé" à le finir parce que j'aime pas acheter des jeux auxquels je touche pas.

Forcé, parce que je me suis mis en mode facile pour pas m'emmerder et aller le plus vite possible sans galérer. Ça enlève peut-être un peu du sel au jeu, mais je voulais plus me balader tranquille dans la station et me mettre en mode balade plutôt que de chercher le challenge.Malgré ça j'ai bien aimé le jeu, son ambiance et le côté un peu oppressant qui est bien rendu. C'est pas flippant mais c'est quand même bien fait, parfois un peu trop à base d'aller-retours pour activer le générateur et chercher la clé de la porte en traversant trois fois la même salle.

Bref, c'était cool mais je suis content de l'avoir fini!

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Alien Isolation*
> 
> Je l'avais pris il y a plus d'un an pendant les soldes d'été sans avoir pris le temps d'y toucher et là, je me suis "forcé" à le finir parce que j'aime pas acheter des jeux auxquels je touche pas.
> 
> Forcé, parce que je me suis mis en mode facile pour pas m'emmerder et aller le plus vite possible sans galérer. Ça enlève peut-être un peu du sel au jeu, mais je voulais plus me balader tranquille dans la station et me mettre en mode balade plutôt que de chercher le challenge.Malgré ça j'ai bien aimé le jeu, son ambiance et le côté un peu oppressant qui est bien rendu. C'est pas flippant mais c'est quand même bien fait, parfois un peu trop à base d'aller-retours pour activer le générateur et chercher la clé de la porte en traversant trois fois la même salle.
> 
> Bref, c'était cool mais je suis content de l'avoir fini!


Je pense que tu as bien fait, j'ai personnellement joué dès le départ dans le mode le plus dur et ça a été une vraie purge pour finir le jeu, en tout cas jusqu'au 

Spoiler Alert! 


niveau de l'hôpital

, après ça devient plus relax. Mais j'ai été déçu des réactions incohérentes de l'Alien, ça fait vraiment "grosses ficelles". Une suite améliorée me botterait bien par contre, parce que l'ambiance audio et vidéo est vraiment top de top !

----------


## Euklif

*Guacamelee*, la bonne fin.
Vraiment bien.
Par contre, le coup de la difficulté à débloquer en fin de parti... Désolé mais non merci. C'est quand je jouais, que j'aurai aimé voir ce que ça donne en changeant ça à la volé. Maintenant, je me sens pas de recommencer le tout alors que la recherche n'a plus aucune importance vu que c'est encore frais dans ma petite tête.

----------


## Koma

*Firewatch*. C'était intéressant mais décevant.

Faisons abstraction de la belle DA salopée par des graphismes anecdotiques, un level design imbitable et une modélisation dégueulasse. Passons sur la bande-son minimliste mais néanmoins parfaite, les easter eggs à foison sur d'autres jeux... Tout ça passe après le principal souci du jeu : c'est un jeu narratif, et là dessus, il commence super bien, pose son ambiance avec brio, introduit l'interlocutrice du héros avec naturel...  perso j'ai été pris aux tripes jusqu'à la fin en ce qui concerne les dialogues et l'atmosphère un peu à la Lost instaurée dans le titre.

Et puis au bout de 4 heures, on termine le jeu, on découvre que tout s'explique d'un coup, et surtout qu'aucun des choix faits durant tout le jeu (introduction, récolte ou non des items d'enquête, dialogues...) n'a aucune incidence sur quoi que ce soit et que même la fin est imbriquée dans du ciment sans une once de nuance (alors que beaucoup d'éléments prêtent à interprétation et débat). Why. Un gâchis monumental, malgré une écriture de qualité sur des thèmes difficiles qui ont le mérite d'être abordés (mais n'importe comment). Rajoutez le degré zéro de gameplay et la pénibilité du body awareness du personnage pour achever un jeu dont je me méfiais déjà beaucoup après avoir vu le très bon teaser d'origine.

Et comme le hasard fait bien les choses, un article vient d'être publié chez GamesIndustry sur le jeu et son rapport au narratif : 5 things devs should know before trying a narrative exploration game : Firewatch designer Nels Anderson explains why he hates the term "walking simulator," and why they're harder to make than you might think

----------


## Shapa

Murdered Soul Suspect: Environ 8 à 10 heures de "jeu". C'est super bof. À 0 euros ca passe un week-end, mais ça vole pas haut. On sent plein de trucs avortés, des idées mais pas trop de moyens. C'est un gros mouais.

----------


## djewom

Terminé *Obduction* en 15H. Très bien, donnez lui sa chance d'autant que le jeu n'est pas très difficile. J'ai donné un avis un peu plus détaillé sur le forum du jeu (J'y ai joué en VR, mais cet avis vaut aussi pour le jeu en desktop)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je viens de terminer *X-Com 2*, en mode Ironman et difficulté normale (c'est vétéran je crois). Selon Steam j'ai 149 heures (dont 42 depuis 15 jours), mais dans le lot j'ai passé beaucoup de temps pour créer et modifier des soldats, j'en ai beaucoup.  :Red: 
Et puis j'ai bien passé 20 heures minimum au départ en perdant plusieurs fois et relançant des parties, le temps de découvrir le jeu.

J'ai vraiment adoré, je le trouve très supérieur au premier sur tous les points. Sachant que je n'avais pas essayé l'addon Enemy Within, qui avait l'air de bien améliorer le jeu, mais en vanilla sur xbox360, j'avais trouvé le jeu trop répétitif, et après la première très bonne impression, j'ai fini par m'ennuyer.

Sur cette suite, aucun ressenti de ce genre, bien sûr certains décors reviennent, mais c'est bien mieux fait, avec plus d'aléatoire.
Graphiquement, et sur les effets de destruction, je suis ravi. Je lis souvent qu'il n'y a pratiquement pas de différences entre les épisodes, je crois volontiers les canards, simplement je passe du 1 sur xbox360 au 2 sur PC avec tous les détails au max, forcément ça fait un choc.

Je n'ai pas vraiment de plaintes sur ce jeu, les petits reproches étaient souvent déjà présents sur l'épisode précédent, et ils n'engagent vraiment que moi. Je continue de trouver dommage d'avoir une évolution très mécanique des équipements. Avec un bestiaire assez fourni, je trouve dommage par exemple qu'une arme humaine ne pourrait pas être développée car elle serait plus efficace contre certaines résistances, des trucs comme ça.
J'aime bien quand l'équipement (pareil pour les armures) fonctionne sur un système avantage/inconvénient. L'avantage de cet épisode c'est qu'on peut retrouver un peu ça avec les munitions, mais c'est très léger.

Non ma déception concerne les DLC. Je trouve la classe robotique très peu intéressante, j'ai essayé de l'utiliser aussi souvent que possible pour voir les compétences développées, mais mon plus costaud fait partie de mes 3 pertes durant ma partie, dont 2 étaient parmi les tout premiers quand on manque d'équipement. Il est mort quand il ne restait que 2 promotions pour l'augmenter au max. Vu que leur visée est abominable, ils sont plus difficiles que les humains à faire évoluer.
Et le second DLC ajoutant des "super ennemis" ne présente aucun intérêt, les 2 n'apportent rien je trouve. Je ne les ai pas achetés spécialement pour le jeu, c'était lors d'une bonne promo pour le tout, c'est juste dommage j'attendais mieux.

C'est une excellente suite pour moi, mais qui gomme surtout les défauts du premier, un gros 1.5. J'attendrai beaucoup plus du 3.

Maintenant j'hésite, j'ai bien envie de relancer le jeu, un niveau au dessus, et en virant un mod qui m'a bien aidé au début, celui qui rajoute environ 3 tours sur les missions chronométrées. Je vais sans doute un peu galérer au début, mais finalement il y a beaucoup de missions sans timers, et j'en ai réussi certaines bien avant la fin. Je pense tenter pour me mesurer au jeu, et j'ai vraiment envie d'y retourner en plus.  :;):

----------


## Clydopathe

*Dragon Dogma*
Je viens de le finir en 27h de jeu à peu près même si je ne suis pas allé au bout du donjon de l'éternité. Je trouve que ça commençais à devenir un peu long même si ça doit venir de moi car je n'ai changé qu'une seule fois de spécialisation (Guerrier -> Paladin). Comme je disais dans le topic idoine, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de monture et surtout il faut prendre en main de suite les cristaux de téléportation pour pouvoir gagner en fluidité et éviter de refaire X fois les mêmes combats qu'on on retourne en arrière. 

L'histoire est plaisante sans plus même si la fin un peu méta m'a surpris 

Spoiler Alert! 


 tu es un insurgé, un dieux en devenir dont le but est de poursuivre le cycle éternel du monde et j'ai été surpris par la fin en cas de mort au combat de fin : on devient le dragon pour aussi relancer un cycle 

. Ce jeu reste une bonne surprise mais je ne sais pas si je le relancerais pour faire l'île du DLC.

----------


## leeoneil

Je suis surpris du retour sur obduction, je m'attendais à un truc ultra hardcore, à la Riven.

De mon côté j'ai fini "*Cthulhu saves the world*" un petit jeu parodique type JRPG des années 80 qui ne coute rien.
C'est mignon et quelquefois drôle, certains combats demandent un peu de préparation et de gestion, mais globalement, c'est ultra simple.
Il y a pas mal d'environnements différents, quelques trucs cachés pour les supers fans, et un gros bon point : des niveaux labyrinthesques.
La gestion de l'équipe est bonne, avec des pouvoirs qui se déclenchent en associant des paires de bonhommes. On passe donc du temps à tester les différentes combinaisons possibles.

J'y ai joué 7 heures sans faire tous les trucs planqués, et honnêtement j'ai quand même eu l'impression d'y jouer 2 heures de trop (les musiques finissent par fatiguer aussi).

----------


## perverpepere

*Yesterday Origins*
Un point and click très honnête, les énigmes sont "logique", l'histoire se laisse suivre sans difficulté.

Seul reproche par moments choper un objet nécessaire est trop facile (le curseur se place d'office dessus), et à d'autre on tourne et tourne autour de l'objet en essayant de le prendre (on sent que qu'il est nécessaire) sans jamais y arriver.


Spoiler Alert! 


Pour chopper la pince à coté de la péniche je suis passé sur l'écran une bonne dizaine de fois en essayant à chaque fois de la prendre avant d'enfin voir le curseur apparaitre

----------


## Astasloth

Ca y est, en plus ou moins 70 heures de jeu, j'ai fini *Persona 3 Portable*.

J'avais fait le 4 juste avant (oui, j'aime faire les choses dans le désordre... Mais en même temps ça n'avait aucune espèce d'importance puisque chaque jeu est une histoire différente).
Comme d'habitude avec cette série, on retrouve beaucoup de narration, les journées à l'école, des combats avec des shadows, l'apocalypse à éviter avec son groupe de potes. La recette qui fonctionne quoi.
Bon, on voyait bien que les graphismes étaient un peu vieux (forcément vu l'âge du jeu) mais sur la Vita ce n'était pas dérangeant.
Quant à l'ambiance, après avoir joué au 4e opus (et alors que j'attends impatiemment le 5 qui a l'air d'être dans la même veine), ça me faisait un peu bizarre de me retrouver dans un univers beaucoup moins drôle, beaucoup moins coloré et, finalement, un peu dépressif par moment (le social links du dimanche dans le parc quoi... Le jeune homme en train de mourir à petit feu d'une longue maladie  :Emo:  ) là où le 4 était bourré de couleurs vives, de joie de vivre et de quelques meurtres, certes, mais finalement pas trop traumatisants. Bref, je trouve que le 3 ressemble beaucoup plus aux Shin Megami Tensei classiques de ce point de vue. Rien que la façon dont les personnages invoquent leurs Personas est édifiante... (l'evoker en forme d'arme à feu qu'on se pointe sur la tempe avant de tirer, ça pose tout de suite son ambiance).


_(l'image est tirée de l'animé, pas du jeu)_

Ceci dit, j'ai passé un très très bon moment dessus. L'histoire est chouette (pourvu qu'on aime les histoires délirantes à la japonaise évidemment). Les perso ont tous quelque chose d'attachant. Les combats sont toujours aussi impitoyables si on n'utilise pas les forces et faiblesses des adversaires.
Bref, c'était cool.
Et maintenant je m'en vais pleurer sur la vacuité du monde en attendant que Persona 5 sorte enfin dans nos contrées.

----------


## ShotMaster

Persona 3 a je trouve une ambiance bien supérieure à celle du 4, et est bien plus mélancolique. Putain cette fin où 

Spoiler Alert! 


le MC meurt dans les bras de ses potes en gros

  :Emo:

----------


## CptProut

> Persona 3 a je trouve une ambiance bien supérieure à celle du 4, et est bien plus mélancolique. Putain cette fin où 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le MC meurt dans les bras de ses potes en gros


Certe mais le 4 brasse plus de thème et ce permet d’être plus léger.

Ya bien la scene des bain dans le 3 qui est légère mais j'en ai pas d'autre qui m'ont marqué  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Il y a bien Junpei qui est là pour faire le comique de service dans Persona 3.

Euh, non, mauvais exemple en fait.  ::cry::

----------


## Illynir

Je préfère aussi le 3 FES, j'ai trouvé les personnages plus intéressant.

----------


## ShotMaster

Ha mais oui chacun brasse des thèmes très différents. Le 3 est fortement basé sur la dépression, le rapport à la mort et tout. Le 4 est plus sur les vices cachés enfouis en chacun de nous, forcément ça donne plus facilement lieux à des moments drôles.

----------


## Illynir

La fin du 3 m'a marqué, la (vraie) fin du 4 complétement WTF m'a laissé un peu de marbre.

Mais j'ai apprécié les deux de toute façon. Par contre ce serait bien une petite annonce de Persona 5 sur PC bordel là aussi, j'vais quand même pas acheter une PS4 daubé juste pour ça ?  :Emo:

----------


## CptProut

> La fin du 3 m'a marqué, la (vraie) fin du 4 complétement WTF m'a laissé un peu de marbre.
> 
> Mais j'ai apprécié les deux de toute façon. Par contre ce serait bien une petite annonce de Persona 5 sur PC bordel là aussi, j'vais quand même pas acheter une PS4 daubé juste pour ça ?


Tu peux te contenté d'une ps3 d'occasion

----------


## Illynir

Ah oui c'est vrai, j'avais oublié qu'il sortait aussi sur PS3.  J'attends de voir la tronche sur PS3 avant de sauter le pas, dois bien y avoir quelques morveux gamins qui vendront leur merde à noël pour pas cher.  ::ninja::

----------


## Drakkoone

Ça c'est un jeu qui mériterait encore un remake, pour avoir des perso en 3d dans les cinématiques comme dans FES, et la campagne pour la fille MC et tous les ajouts de la portable (issus de persona 4).  ::wub::

----------


## Astasloth

Ha j'ai beaucoup aimé l'ambiance de P3P hein. Mais c'est juste qu'après avoir terminé le 4 qui est franchement plus joyeux, je ne m'attendais pas à ça (j'ai toujours entendu parler de la série, j'avais joué à certains Shin Megami Tensei, mais j'avais fait en sorte pendant toutes ces années de ne pas me spoiler les histoires).
En fait, c'est encore plus drôle. Forte de mon expérience des SMT, j'ai été super étonnée de l'ambiance de Persona 4 (quand t'as joué à Lucifer's call ou à Digital Devil Saga, la transition est un peu bizarre) parce que je m'attendais pas du tout à un truc aussi joyeux. Et du coup, quand j'ai commencé le 3, je m'attendais à un truc plus dans la veine de Persona 4 parce que je me disais que ça devait faire partie de la spin-off d'être dans une ambiance plus joyeuse, et paf re-surprise  ::lol:: 

Mais oui, la fin est...  :Emo:  Même si je l'ai senti venir. Je sais pas pourquoi mais je me doutais qu'il allait se passer un truc, que cette histoire, contrairement au 4 quand tu fais la "true ending", ne pouvait pas se finir entièrement en happy end. Ca n'allait pas avec le reste.

En tout cas, j'ai kiffé le 3 comme le 4. Ils ont chacun leur thème, chacun leur ambiance et c'est très bien comme ça.

Maintenant j'ai plus qu'à rebrancher ma ps2 pour recommencer Digital Devil Saga que je n'avais jamais fini à l'époque (j'étais presque à la fin du premier... lol) parce que j'avais été submergée de boulot et que, quand j'ai voulu reprendre 6 mois plus tard... Ben je savais plus du tout où j'en étais et j'avais pas envie de me retaper 60h de jeu que j'avais déjà faites il n'y avait pas si longtemps.
Et essayer de trouver une version correcte de Lucifer's Call que je puisse le terminer aussi (parce que j'ai le jeu, mais il est abîmé, donc illisible à partir d'un certain moment... Merci papa qui avait acheté le jeu pour sa fille en occas' sur Ebay à 5 euros plutôt qu'en neuf sur Amazon).

----------


## perverpepere

EMulation ...

----------


## Supergounou

Avec la touche accélérer rapide  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

*Blackwell Unbound* (2007), le second de la série donc.



Décidément, je n'arrive pas accrocher complètement à Blackwell, sans réussir à mettre le doigt sur ce qui cloche. L'histoire est bonne, les personnages attachants, toujours cette réflexion sur la solitude, bonne ambiance. Et pourtant, je n'ai jamais réussi à tenir plus de 30mn de suite sur le jeu, à ne pas me forcer toujours un peu avant de le lancer. 

Peut-être cela vient-il du format épisodique? C'est quelque chose que je n'ai jamais vraiment apprécié. Peut-être le soucis vient des énigmes? C'est super linéaire, là où dans un point'n click traditionnel on peut changer d'énigme quand l'une nous pose problème par exemple. Peut-être la sur-exploitation de l'annuaire téléphonique aussi, l'idée était bonne de base mais de là à devoir s'en servir 5 ou 6x dans le jeu... Le fait de progresser par la discussion, alors que j'adore le niveau en Irlande de Baphomet1? Je sais pas.

Cette série me trouble. Je ferais quand même le troisième épisode, il parait que ça ne va qu'en s'améliorant.

----------


## Blackogg

> *Blackwell Unbound* (2007), le second de la série donc.
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...g?t=1471190539
> 
> Décidément, je n'arrive pas accrocher complètement à Blackwell, sans réussir à mettre le doigt sur ce qui cloche. L'histoire est bonne, les personnages attachants, toujours cette réflexion sur la solitude, bonne ambiance. Et pourtant, je n'ai jamais réussi à tenir plus de 30mn de suite sur le jeu, à ne pas me forcer toujours un peu avant de le lancer. 
> 
> Peut-être cela vient-il du format épisodique? C'est quelque chose que je n'ai jamais vraiment apprécié. Peut-être le soucis vient des énigmes? C'est super linéaire, là où dans un point'n click traditionnel on peut changer d'énigme quand l'une nous pose problème par exemple. Peut-être la sur-exploitation de l'annuaire téléphonique aussi, l'idée était bonne de base mais de là à devoir s'en servir 5 ou 6x dans le jeu... Le fait de progresser par la discussion, alors que j'adore le niveau en Irlande de Baphomet1? Je sais pas.
> 
> Cette série me trouble. Je ferais quand même le troisième épisode, il parait que ça ne va qu'en s'améliorant.


Yep, ça va en s'améliorant, ou du moins, Unbound est peut être le plus pauvre de la série à mes yeux (wikipedia m'apprend que c'était à l'origine un flashback de l'épisode suivant qui a grossi pour devenir un standalone). Si je me souviens bien, les suivants te permettent d'avoir plusieurs enquêtes en parallèle d'ailleurs.

Après si le format t'agace pour une raison ou pour une autre, c'est pas nécessaire de les enchainer. La petite durée de vie de chaque épisode fait que tu peux en faire un en une ou 2 soirées, puis passer à autre chose pour ne relancer la suite que quand tu le sens. T'as pas spécialement besoin de te souvenir d'absolument tout ce qui s'est passé dans les épisodes précédents avant d'en faire un nouveau. Mais si t'as toute la série, pousse jusqu'au bout (_Epiphany_, ça vaut vraiment le coup si t'accroches à l'histoire.

----------


## Supergounou

> Yep, ça va en s'améliorant, ou du moins, Unbound est peut être le plus pauvre de la série à mes yeux (wikipedia m'apprend que c'était à l'origine un flashback de l'épisode suivant qui a grossi pour devenir un standalone).


Ah ok je ne savais pas non plus, plutôt une bonne nouvelle. Mais ouais je les ai tous, par contre je ne suis pas sûr qu'un patch fr soit dispo pour les derniers épisodes, et les textes défilent quand même vite pour mon piètre niveau en anglais (l'option "faire défiler les textes uniquement quand on clique" devrait être obligatoire dans les point'n click non traduits, comme dans Kathy Rain).

----------


## znokiss

Supergounou, j'imagine que t'as déjà fait Gemini Rue du même studio ? 
Si non, ben fonce. C'est dans le même style mais avec un gros habillage Deus Ex / Blade Runner.

----------


## Supergounou

Pas encore, mais il est dans ma _to do list_  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Au fait j'ai fini Doom et j'en ai pensé ça :




> J'ai trouvé le début totalement inintéressant, avec des arènes moisies et des combats mous (on est obligé de courir d'un mec à l'autre en attendant que les 2 ou 3 suivants spawn).
> 
> Une fois arrivé à la moitié du jeu environ, ça s'améliore. On récupère le lance roquette, le double jump et le double pompe, et la difficulté augmente. Les ennemis sont plus variés, plus agressifs, on est obligé de courir et sauter partout, exploiter intelligemment les bonus placés dans les arènes qui deviennent plus grandes et plus verticales, swapper d'arme selon les distances et le type d'ennemi, bref ça devient cool et je m'éclate enfin.
> 
> Le jeu manque parfois de lisibilité je trouve (on sait pas d'où on se fait attaquer et on se rend pas trop compte quand on prend mass dommages), et je suis toujours pas fan du système de takedown qui donne de la vie et des frames d'invicibilité (la tronçonneuse m'embête moins car son usage est très ponctuel), mais ça ne pollue pas trop mon plaisir de jeu.


C'était cool, un bon FPS avec quelques défauts (la lisibilité, les takedowns, le manque de variété) qui font que je ne le relancerai peut-être pas, mais néanmoins très plaisant sauf le premier tiers voire moitié que j'ai détesté.
Ah et il faut un bon PC car si le jeu tourne pas à 60 fps il est injouable.
La difficulté est bien réglée en Ultra Violence, j'ai galéré sur un seul passage (le truc où on arrive au 

Spoiler Alert! 


dessus d'un wagon de train

).
Bref pour 20 balles c'était bien.

----------


## Ammoodytes

J'ai terminé *Lumino City*, que j'ai trouvé vraiment sympa* (contexte : je ne joue jamais aux point'n click**, à tel point que je ne sais même pas si ce jeu en est un). J'ai adoré la direction artistique, j'avais l'impression de jouer dans un épisode de Chapi-Chapo et ça a bien flatté ma nostalgie, et le système de mini-énigme du manuel pour avoir des indices m'a bien servi. Un bon moment, je ne l'aurais jamais acheté s'il n'avait été proposé en bundle et c'est une bel trouvaille pour ma part.

* : chaque fois que je poste sur ce topic je suis content, pourtant je vous assure que je ne connais pas Herr Peter
** : sauf Day of the Tentacles, ancien et remasterisé, mais ça ne compte pas, je vous ai déjà dit que j'étais vieux avec l'indice Chapi-Chapo...

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Apollo Justice : Ace Attorney*.

On sent le changement d'époque du jeu vidéo japonais (la trilogie originale datant du début des années 2000, ce quatrième opus de 2007). Cet épisode compile pas mal de choses qui me ne plaisent pas et qui sont devenues monnaie courante dans les productions nippones.

Beaucoup de personnages sont des caricatures dont je suis lassé depuis un bail : Phoenix est devenu le type "nonchalant cool qui a tout pigé les mains dans les poches", le procureur de cet épisode est à ses heures perdues le leader cool d'un groupe de rock ultra-populaire ( ::|: ) et les personnages féminins vont du niais au geignard. L'humour est parfois un brin douteux (perso la blague de la culotte magique ne m'a pas fait rire). On baigne dans un univers coloré et coolos, où la magie et le rock'n roll remplissent les stades. J'y crois pas à c't'affaire.

C'est vraiment de la paresse, et j'irai même jusqu'à dire que c'est à faire fuir.

Les enquêtes anecdotiques sont poussives, par contre la trame de fond (première et dernière affaires qui se recoupent) est excellente et ça sauve le jeu pour moi. Encore une fois on a ce mélange habille des époques et des protagonistes pour faire une intrigue complexe où chacun à ses raisons et ses secrets (et du coup ça me rend incompréhensible le fait que Phoenix soit devenu ce qu'il est en découvrant tout ce qui s'est passé). Dommage que la résolution finale soit si expéditive ("vous vous rappelez du truc dont on n'a pas parlé depuis des heures? Ben c'est encore là. Ah bah oui, ça résout tout, rideau"  :tired: ).

Il y a des personnages réussis dans le lot, j'adore l'antagoniste (sorte de génie du mal mis en cage) et pas mal de personnages secondaires sont très intéressants (comme le reporter ou Valant). Le nouveau protagoniste Apollo est assez drôle et plutôt réussi je trouve, même si il n'est évidemment pas aussi bien que le Phoenix d'antan. 

Les nouveautés sont anecdotiques.

C'est l'épisode que j'aime le moins, pourquoi pas le faire si on l'a sous la main mais pas de quoi courir après non plus. Mais il faut vraiment savoir que le ton a changé : c'est devenu plus léger, naïf et parfois risible. Le premier reste mon préféré et de très loin!

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Si je me souviens bien, y a quand même un moment à la fin je crois où y a un anachronisme complétement con : tu casses la déposition d'un suspect en sortant une pièce à conviction qui provient d'une autre timeline dans le jeu. Du coup ca fait quand même un gros doigt à la logique.

----------


## Kaelis

> Si je me souviens bien, y a quand même un moment à la fin je crois où y a un anachronisme complétement con : tu casses la déposition d'un suspect en sortant une pièce à conviction qui provient d'une autre timeline dans le jeu. Du coup ca fait quand même un gros doigt à la logique.


Je me souviens plus exactement laquelle c'est mais c'est vrai qu'il y a ce truc avec des enquêtes "il y a 7 ans" et celles au présent où l'on se trimballe avec les preuves entre les époques  :tired:

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Inside*, le nouveau jeu des auteurs de Limbo.

C'était parfait. Je veux dire, le jeu n'a aucun défaut, tout est parfaitement bien maitrisé, que ce soit visuellement autant que pour la bande-son, l'histoire très glauque et qui laisse le joueur l'interprêter comme il  le veut, les animations des persos superbes etc... 
Les éternels râleurs diront que le jeu est court, mais les écoutez pas, leurs haleines sentent le soufre.

----------


## nefrem

> Fini *Inside*, le nouveau jeu des auteurs de Limbo.
> 
> C'était parfait. Je veux dire, le jeu n'a aucun défaut, tout est parfaitement bien maitrisé, que ce soit visuellement autant que pour la bande-son, l'histoire très glauque et qui laisse le joueur l'interprêter comme il le veut, les animations des persos superbes etc... 
> Les éternels râleurs diront que le jeu est court, mais les écoutez pas, leurs haleines sentent le soufre.


Très bien résumé. Ce jeu est une petite pepite ou tout est maitrisé en effet.
Il est dispo sur GoG depuis hier (et sous Steam sans Denuvo depuis hier aussi).

----------


## Ginfizz

*Gravity Rush remastered (PS4)*




Le principe du jeu : se jouer de la gravité selon notre volonté, pour se déplacer / rester suspendu dans les airs, ou pour attaquer / éviter les ennemis, ce qui est tout simplement grisant. Au point que c'est frustrant, quand on passe ensuite à un autre jeu, de ne pas pouvoir faire tournoyer l'univers dans tous les sens et de rester les pieds banalement collés au sol.

L'ambiance est sublime, entre un anim de Miyazaki et une BD façon "L'Incal" de Moebius, avec son univers à la verticalité très exploitée (forcément). Le chara design est chouette, les musiques aussi. Seul le scénar ne m'a pas énormément emballé (c'est très jap dans l'esprit), par contre les quêtes annexes sont sympa et rigolotes.

Techniquement ce n'est pas la folie (c'est un pur portage Vita), mais la D.A. rattrape bien le coup et c'est toujours très fluide.

Valà. J'attends maintenant le 2, qui sort bientôt, de pied ferme. Ou plutôt "aux pieds levés"  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylvine

Fini Grow Up, et on dirait une simple version revue et corrigée du premier en fait.

Parmi les deux critiques que j'avais sur le premier il y avait le fait qu'il y avait pas de contenu type challenge, et que la collecte de trucs à la fin était un peu fastidieuse.
Ba maintenant y'a des challenges (même si trop faciles et c'est que des courses de checkpoint sans la moindre règle style limite de matos), et la collecte de trucs est nettement plus amusante grâce à des améliorations de fin bien craquées, au détecteur de gemme et à la carte du monde.

Mais sinon c'est le même jeu, ils ont rajouté quelques petits trucs (on peut se rouler en boule façon Sonic mais ça sert à rien), maintenant on a une planète façon Mario Galaxy (mais ça change rien non plus).
Et comme le premier c'est assez court, ce qui est bien vu que le jeu offre finalement assez peu de choses à faire.

Si vous avez pas fait le premier, préférez celui-là, sinon passez votre tour en espérant que ça devienne pas une espèce d'Assassin's Creed à petit budget qui revient tous les ans avec quelques modifications histoire de dire.

----------


## leeoneil

> Si vous avez pas fait le premier, préférez celui-là, sinon passez votre tour en espérant que ça devienne pas une espèce d'Assassin's Creed à petit budget qui revient tous les ans avec quelques modifications histoire de dire.


Ah merci pour l'info, j'étais parti pour choper le premier au vu des quelques critiques, mais si celui-ci améliore l'idée, c'est parfait ! Merci du retour !

----------


## Dicsaw

Pareil, c'est chouette. Doit me rester quelques merdes à collecter et deux tenues à débloquer mais bon, on va pas pousser jusque la.

C'est dommage que le planeur nique tout le jeu une fois qu'on a le boost qui va avec. Mais normalement ça arrive vers la fin, ça va encore.





> maintenant on a une planète façon Mario Galaxy (mais ça change rien non plus).


Ça c'est bien par contre, c'est plus pratique pour se repérer je trouve.

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'espère qu'il tolère un peu plus de choses que Grow Home, que j'ai fini par désinstaller sans avoir tout collecté, tellement il plantait. J'avais un peu forcé sur la production de branche, mais s'il était resté stable j'y serai encore.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je rejoins l'avis de Herr Peter et nefrem à propos de *Inside*. J'avais bien aimé *Limbo*, j'ai vraiment adoré celui-là même si les similitudes sont nombreuses. Tout est parfaitement dosé, la fin est totalement WTF. L'atmosphère est orwellienne, et la fin m'a rendu des souvenirs d'un livre de Stefan Wul 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mort vivante

.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé The Solus Project, ambiance SF survie agréable, des passages bien flippants 

Spoiler Alert! 


notamment le gros nuage tueur



Le gros point fort pour moi est l'ambiance sonore excellente, j'ai vraiment flippé a certains moment à cause de ça.

J'aime bien aussi que pour une fois l'espèce humaine ne soit pas la toute puissante colonisatrice évangéliste, par contre la fin est à la fois agréable et décevante, je m'attendais à un truc plus sympa au moment des crédits, ou au moins après pour développer l'idée amenée par la fin du jeu.

Il me reste à le tester chez un pote qui a un HTC Vive, il paraît qu'en VR ça le fait bien.

Il est en ce moment à 10€, un bon prix pour une vingtaine d'heures de jeu  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je rejoins les canards qui ont fini *Inside*, et grosse grosse mandale dans la gueule putain. Il est 1h30 du matin et je me demande comment je vais aller pouvoir dormir après ca...Quelle ambiance de dingue, des idées de gameplay  en permanence, un moteur physique génial (putain le coup du héros qui pousse une caisse et se met en position selon l'endroit où on enclenche l'action), des plans sublimes.



Et cette fin ! mais cette fin mon dieu. C'est génial. Jouez-y. Faites-le.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je rejoins l'avis de Herr Peter et nefrem à propos de *Inside*. J'avais bien aimé *Limbo*, j'ai vraiment adoré celui-là même si les similitudes sont nombreuses. Tout est parfaitement dosé, la fin est totalement WTF. L'atmosphère est orwellienne, et la fin m'a rendu des souvenirs d'un livre de Stefan Wul 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la mort vivante
> 
> .


Merci pour la référence littéraire, je ne connaissais pas cet auteur et le résumé du bouquin donne bien envie de le lire  ::):

----------


## Alchimist

Je viens de finir *Tyranny*, vraiment excellent même si je ne suis pas un immense fan des combats – le pathfinding étant particulièrement exécrable – et que le dernier acte semble précipité. Autrement c’est un RPG solide, avec plusieurs choix d’allégeance ou non, des dialogues biens écrits laissant un éventail assez large de réponses et d’embranchements pour role play, et un univers accrocheur.

----------


## Mordicus

*DEX*

Ah, *Dex*... Voilà un jeu qui me faisait de l’œil depuis bien des mois. Alangui dans ma liste de souhait, son héroïne aux cheveux bleus me susurrait à chacune de mes connexions _"Achète-moi, achèèète-moi..."_. Et, en effet, tout paraissait séduisant dans ce jeu indé bien roulé : un univers cyberpunk bon teint, la promesse d'un petit coup de RPG rapide, loin des relations complexes et tumultueuses des ténors du genre... Des faux airs de *Flashback* avec son maquillage en 2D soignés, son déhanché d'action/aventure/plate forme... Enfin, un personnage féminin comme protagoniste, à manipuler à sa guise. Mais j'ai des principes, de la morale : je n'achète qu'à vil prix. Lorsque GOG m'a fait des avances pour 4 euros, je n'avais plus aucune raison de résister à mes animales pulsions d'achat ! 

Donc, *Dex* nous plonge dans les rangers d'une jeune hackeuse philosophant à sa fenêtre, de manière assez confuse, sur la vie, l'univers et le reste. Soudain, le proverbial destin toque à sa porte sous la forme d'une escouade gouvernementale, bien décidée à lui faire la peau ! La voilà en cavale, aidée par un mystérieux hacker activiste aux objectifs troubles... 

Déjà, d'un point de vue esthétique, le jeu remporte son pari. *Dex* diffuse son ambiance cyberpunk au fil de décors citadins plus ou moins glauques, dans des quartiers plus ou moins crasseux, où évolue une foule de gens hétéroclites, à la *Blade Runner*. Le jeu se déroule dans une ville cosmopolite divisée en différentes zones, des bas fonds aux lumineuses tours de luxe, en passant par le quartier chinois. Dans les faits, ces quartiers frisent le microscopique, se résumant à un bout de rue et quelques pauvres immeubles. Mais *Dex* compense cette lacune en soignant les graphismes et en multipliant les détails : des passants en ombres chinoises au premier plan, des voitures qui défilent au second ; Au troisième plan, un chien qui court sur le trottoir, une nuée d'oiseaux s'envolant à l'approche de l’héroïne, une faune urbaine faite d'enfants des rues, de clochards, de types patibulaires et de filles en bas résilles. Enfin, en toile de fond, volutes de fumées blanches et nuages s'accrochant aux antennes... Il se passe toujours quelques chose à l'écran, ce qui crée une illusion de vie plutôt efficace, même si ces animations se répètent en boucle très courtes. Les musiques, atmosphériques, renforcent l'univers, ce qui n'est hélas pas le cas des doublages, de qualité variable. Dès le début du jeu, le joueur peut accéder à presque tous les lieux disponibles, ce qui participent aussi à cette impression d'évoluer dans un monde cohérent. On sera souvent en mesure de résoudre des missions avant même leur apparition dans le journal de quête, par simple exploration.  

Comme promis, le gameplay offre les mécaniques peu complexes et vite accessibles d'un RPG light. On ne crée pas son personnage ; on fait évoluer quelques compétences de bases. Combat au corps à corps ou arme à feu, piratage, crochetage, commerce et "charisme" (à l'usage très marginal). Du très classique, en somme. Les points d'expériences se gagnent en tatanant l'ennemi et en résolvant de petites quêtes, type Fedex, qui ne mènent jamais bien loin. Les combats ne proposent pas de grandes possibilités. Une touche pour parer, une pour effectuer une roulade d'esquive et une autre pour frapper. En investissant dans la compétence idoine, les coups se diversifient un peu, en s'agrémentant de balayette-cacahuète et autres mini-combos. Je n'ai pas utilisé les armes à feu, mais elles me semblent d'un usage plus contraignant pour une efficacité relative. 

Seul le début de l'aventure peut donner au joueur un semblant de challenge, l'héroïne devant abuser des roulades pour éviter l'allonge supérieure des ennemis et leurs coups de boule imparable. Certains ont des mitraillettes, d'autres jouent de la chaine à vélo. Il n'y a pas une grande variété d'opposants et tous seront humains. Dex s'achètera assez vite des améliorations cybernétiques et des prototypes de costume qui la rendront, au final, quasi-invulnérable.  

L'originalité du gameplay tient plutôt aux séquences de "piratage". Cette compétence apporte une nuance d’infiltration au jeu, car elle permet de désactiver les caméras de surveillance, changer la cible des tourelles de protection, et même pirater les implants des gardes, ce qui les immobilisera pendant quelques secondes. Cependant, même si *Dex* met à notre disposition quelques passages discrets via les sempiternelles bouche d'aération, l'approche furtive parait bien artificielle et ne vaut pas l'investissement. Il sera beaucoup plus efficace d'assommer directement les gardes, jamais bien nombreux. Les ennemis étant incapable de franchir les portes ou de changer de zone, la désactivation des caméras ne présente aucun intérêt. La seule nuisance sera sonore ; ça n'augmente en rien le nombre d'ennemis à gérer. 

Mais le piratage permet surtout de hacker les ordinateurs, afin d'accéder aux dossiers protégés et autres mails personnels. Concrètement, ces phases de jeu ressemblent à une sorte de Shoot them Up. Notre avatar prend la forme d'une sphère lumineuse tirant des rayons. Sur fond de décors bleutés, très *Tron* dans l'âme, on croise les sécurités informatiques : des tourelles déversant des hordes de programmes agressifs, des maelstroms aspirant notre avatar dans le néant binaire, des sortes de scies circulaires moulinant les intrus... Pour se débarrasser de ce beau monde, on reste le doigt appuyer sur la touche "tir" tel un joueur de *Space Invaders* (oui, je suis vieux). Ces séquences de shoot ont l'avantage de varier les plaisirs d'un jeu déjà multi-genre. 

Pour l'histoire comme pour le reste, *Dex* souffre d'un excès d'ambition. Ses créateurs ont voulu bourrer l'intrigue de tous les thèmes cyberpunk imaginables : Multinationales sans scrupules, augmentations cybernétiques, activistes anti-augmentations, super intelligence artificielle victime du syndrome divin, clonage, conspirations en tout genre... Pour un jeu qui se boucle en 20 heures (sans forcer), c'est un peu chargé. Il s'en dégage une impression de "bon élève", *Dex* cherchant à appliquer le bréviaire cyberpunk à la lettre ; ce patchwork de thèmes variés confinant parfois au manque de personnalité. 

Je me rend compte que j'ai la cyber-dent cyber-dure sur ce petit jeu, alors que je l'ai pourtant bien apprécié. Après tout, le plus beau RPG light du monde ne peut offrir que ce qu'il a, et *Dex* tient ses promesses de jeu sympathique, sans complication. Ce n'est déjà pas si mal.

----------


## Shapa

Inside: Payé 13 balles en soldes. Mouais ok, je vois le truc, ce fut sympa. Fini en 3 heures. Après suis pas fan des jeux avec des "messages" et j'avoue il m'est un peu passé au dessus. Je dirais si vous avez adoré Limbo il vous plaira. Le gameplay est meilleur que Limbo ceci dit.

----------


## parpaingue

Bah justement, j'ai fait la démo d'Inside et je vais résumer mon ressenti en trois mots: De. La. Merde.

Tout automatisé/scripté (ça m'a fait penser à Resident Evil 6, grosse référence), des "énigmes" pour enfants de six ans et absolument aucune difficulté.
Surtout, surtout, le jeu se résume à "appuyez sur droite pour gagner", bref c'est chiant comme la mort.

Encore un exemple typique de jeu pour hipster vegan et de hype autogénérée à la noix.

----------


## Yakaaa

> Encore un exemple typique de jeu pour hipster vegan et de hype autogénérée à la noix.


Ce n'est pas la tolérance qui t'étouffe dis donc.
Cela dit, je t'envie, tu dois bien dormir et être heureux.

----------


## parpaingue

Aaaah la tolérance à sens unique. Et si je dis que non seulement j'ai joué à Senran Kagura mais qu'en plus j'ai aimé ça, la tolérance elle s'applique encore ? Bizarrement je n'en suis pas si certain.
Ne va pas croire que je méprise où quoi que ce soit les gens qui aiment Inside, c'est leur vie et ils ont parfaitement le droit d'avoir des jeux de ce style si ça leur chante.
Mais si j'ai clairement ce ton méprisant pour Inside et les autres trucs du style, c'est principalement parce que ça me désole que des jeux aussi incroyablement faibles fassent la hype et soient encensés de partout, uniformément, alors qu'à côté on ne parle pas de plein de trucs excellents qui sortent, récemment Blue Revolver par exemple.
Alors oui je sais, pour les médias faire de l'audience blablabla, attentes du public tout ça, mais le résultat est le même.

J'ajouterai que je ne vois pas le rapport entre tes deux phrases, à moins que ce ne soit une application fortuite de cette fameuse "tolérance" pour mettre les gens dans une case du type "sac à merde" sur une unique phrase. Bel exemple de tolérance en effet.

----------


## Sylvine

> alors qu'à côté on ne parle pas de plein de trucs excellents qui sortent, récemment Blue Revolver par exemple.


Parce que tout le monde s'en branle des shoot em up ?

----------


## Yakaaa

Non non, aucun mépris dans ton expression initiale. Du tout. Aucune agressivité gratuite sortie de nulle part.
Tu sors une bonne grosse dose d'intolérance de ton chapeau et tu attends qu'on réponde comme Ghandi ? Assume tes actes et tes propos.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Bah justement, j'ai fait la démo d'Inside et je vais résumer mon ressenti en trois mots: De. La. Merde.
> 
> Tout automatisé/scripté (ça m'a fait penser à Resident Evil 6, grosse référence), des "énigmes" pour enfants de six ans et absolument aucune difficulté.
> Surtout, surtout, le jeu se résume à "appuyez sur droite pour gagner", bref c'est chiant comme la mort.
> 
> Encore un exemple typique de jeu pour hipster vegan et de hype autogénérée à la noix.


Je pense que ce type de mauvaise fois aurait plus sa place dans le topic du hurlement primaire  ::trollface:: . T'as joué à la démo et t'as pas aimé, ben ça arrive. Et donc plutôt que de dire "j'ai pas aimé les 5 premières minutes, la démo fait pas envie" (c'est vrai que ça fait simulateur de ballade dans le noir), tu préfères insulter les joueurs, normal. Moi quand ça m'arrive je me fait une petite poêlée de tofu avec une infusion d'extrait de ronces et ça passe  ::P: .

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Encore un exemple typique de jeu pour hipster vegan et de hype autogénérée à la noix.


"Hipster vegan"


hein

----------


## Sylvine

> Je pense que ce type de mauvaise fois aurait plus sa place dans le topic du hurlement primaire


Mieux.

----------


## Ivano

> Mieux.


Un instant j'ai cru que c'était un lien vers le topic du gamergate.

----------


## parpaingue

Ah oui, j'avais oublié le topic des jeux overhypés, c'eut été plus approprié.
Après, si vous prenez des termes comme "hipster vegan" (qui ne fait pas du tout sujoué) comme de la grosse insulte sérieuse bien crade plutôt qu'une vanne certes au vitriol, faudra penser à péter un coup.




> Parce que tout le monde s'en branle des shoot em up ?


Et pourtant CPC publie des articles sur Drifting Lands, qui personnellement s'annonce très mauvais, parce que c'est construit comme un hack & slash et non un shoot them up, probablement par des gens n'étant pas eux-mêmes des joueurs de shoot them up. Après on le jugera sur pièce, mais par contre je n'ai pas vu un mot sur les sorties PC de jeux comme Darius Burst ou Crimzon Clover (et ce dernier c'est de l'indé de chez indé) et je trouve ce décalage fort dommage.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Bah justement, j'ai fait la démo d'Inside et je vais résumer mon ressenti en trois mots: De. La. Merde.
> 
> Tout automatisé/scripté (ça m'a fait penser à Resident Evil 6, grosse référence), des "énigmes" pour enfants de six ans et absolument aucune difficulté.
> Surtout, surtout, le jeu se résume à "appuyez sur droite pour gagner", bref c'est chiant comme la mort.
> 
> Encore un exemple typique de jeu pour hipster vegan et de hype autogénérée à la noix.





> La démo d'Inside. Alors je l'ai terminé hein, ça doit durer 15min mais je posts ça ici puisque j’achèterai pas le jeu au final.
> 
> Sans surprises c'est du Limbo. Même "gameplay", même ambiance, mêmes énigmes en bois d'arbre. Y'a des toutes petites séquences de cache-cache mais je sais pas à quoi ça sert, c'est déjà pas bien intéressant en 3D ces trucs alors en 2D ça donne juste l'impression de regarder une cinématique. Ah y'a des poursuites aussi.  Suffit de maintenir le stick vers la droite. Je doute que ça s'améliore par la suite, j'ai l'impression que le jeu grille toutes ses cartouches dés le début. Sinon c'est beau, l'inertie du perso est super agréable et les animations déchirent.
> 
> 'fin bon c'est pas bien ambitieux, ça donne pas trop envie de voir la suite.


Tkt poto t'es pas seul.

----------


## Sylvine

> Et pourtant CPC publie des articles sur Drifting Lands, qui personnellement s'annonce très mauvais, parce que c'est construit comme un hack & slash et non un shoot them up


Ba c'est peut-être pour ça qu'ils en parlent.

Parce qu'encore une fois, tout le monde s'en branle des shoot em up, c'est un truc de niche.
Ça a le droit à des petits articles par-ci par là quand ils sont un peu différent, comme a l'air de l'être Drifting truc, mais ton jeu là, t’enlève les marges avec les petites filles kawaï et tu pourras bloquer le topic des screenshot pendant 1 an tellement c'est indissociable des milliards de truc sortis avant.

Donc oui, les gens parlent plus des jeux de hipsters végétariens, forcément.

----------


## Momock

> Et pourtant CPC publie des articles sur Drifting Lands, qui personnellement s'annonce très mauvais, parce que c'est construit comme un hack & slash et non un shoot them up


Tous les jeux qui tentent le mélange SHMUP + procédural se foirent lamentablement. Ce sont deux extrême opposés.

Sinon parle des jeux que t'aimes au lieu de râler! Pourquoi c'est bien Senran Kagura? (en dehors de la raison la plus évidente  ::ninja:: ) Pourquoi c'est bien Blue Revolver?

----------


## schouffy

> Tous les jeux qui tentent le mélange SHMUP + procédural se foirent lamentablement.


Fixed.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tous les jeux qui tentent le mélange SHMUP + procédural se foirent lamentablement. Ce sont deux extrême opposés.


Steredenn c'est cool (pour un jeu 2D).  :Cigare:

----------


## FericJaggar

> Fixed.


Bah moi je les ai bien aimés Spelunky et Invisible Inc.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> Tous les jeux qui tentent le mélange SHMUP + procédural se foirent lamentablement.





> Fixed.


Fixed  ::ninja:: 

Les jeux vidéo c'est nul.

----------


## nefrem

Quelque part Binding of Isaac, Enter the Gungeon et Nuclear Throne mélangent SHMUP et procédural...
Des jeux qui se plantent comme ça j'en veux plus  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

C'était une boutade, mais perso je trouve ça vraiment médiocre. Tous les jeux que tu cites, je ne les ai pas aimé, et probablement qu'avec un vrai level design ça aurait été le cas.
Le procédural génère systématiquement (sauf peut-être spelunky dont le procédural est plus limité puisqu'il assemble des morceaux préconçus à la main si j'ai bien compris) des niveaux répétitifs et inintéressants, et ce n'est pas grave dans certains genres de jeux (Don't Starve par exemple) mais rédhibitoire pour moi dans d'autres (Invisible Inc, BoI, Enter the Gungeon, Nuclear Throne,...).
Et je pense même que la plupart des dév l'utilisent pour de mauvaises raisons (manque de compétence en level design, augmentation artificielle de durée de vie,..).

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de finir "*Hotline Miami 2*" et j'en ai chié méchamment !
Déjà dis, moins speed que le premier, visiblement la faute à des ennemis qui voient et tirent de beaucoup plus loin.
Mais la musique et l'ambiance défoncent tout, alors on s'accroche.
J'ai adoré ce trip visuel et sonore, et j'ai "adoré" rager dessus, même si certains passages m'ont rendu complètement dingue (je suis mort plus de 1000 fois d'après l'un des "achievement"  ::O: ). Je suis probablement pas très doué mais le premier ne m'avait pas semblé aussi atroce.
Sur certains tableau, si on débute avec la mauvaise arme, c'est le purgatoire (j'ai un tableau en tête que j'ai du recommencer 50 fois de suite je pense, ça rend rapidement nerveux??).

Si toi aussi tu commences à être vieux et à perdre tes réflexes, le jeu va t'en faire baver !  ::P: 

edit : j'ai regardé quelques niveaux que passent des mecs en A+, la vache c'est bluffant, je suis incapable d'avoir ce genre de réflexes....  ::O:

----------


## nefrem

> C'était une boutade, mais perso je trouve ça vraiment médiocre. Tous les jeux que tu cites, je ne les ai pas aimé, et probablement qu'avec un vrai level design ça aurait été le cas.
> Le procédural génère systématiquement (sauf peut-être spelunky dont le procédural est plus limité puisqu'il assemble des morceaux préconçus à la main si j'ai bien compris) des niveaux répétitifs et inintéressants, et ce n'est pas grave dans certains genres de jeux (Don't Starve par exemple) mais rédhibitoire pour moi dans d'autres (Invisible Inc, BoI, Enter the Gungeon, Nuclear Throne,...).
> Et je pense même que la plupart des dév l'utilisent pour de mauvaises raisons (manque de compétence en level design, augmentation artificielle de durée de vie,..).


Le procédural de BoI est une vraie réussite, et je ne pense pas qu'il soit utilisé pour compenser un manque de compétence.
Mais on est dans le domaine du spéculatif la...

----------


## Zerger

> C'était une boutade, mais perso je trouve ça vraiment médiocre. Tous les jeux que tu cites, je ne les ai pas aimé, et probablement qu'avec un vrai level design ça aurait été le cas.
> Le procédural génère systématiquement (sauf peut-être spelunky dont le procédural est plus limité puisqu'il assemble des morceaux préconçus à la main si j'ai bien compris) des niveaux répétitifs et inintéressants, et ce n'est pas grave dans certains genres de jeux (Don't Starve par exemple) mais rédhibitoire pour moi dans d'autres (Invisible Inc, BoI, Enter the Gungeon, Nuclear Throne,...)


Tu as vraiment l'impression de refaire les mêmes niveaux dans BoI et Nuclear Throne?  ::huh::

----------


## Gobbopathe

Dans Nuclear Throne je trouve pas la différence fofolle entre les runs pour ma part
BoI en revanche le procédural tourne bien

----------


## Zerger

Dans BoI, tu as pas mal de patterns qui se répètent, mais franchement, ca n'a aucun impact le gameplay.

----------


## banditbandit

> Bah justement, j'ai fait la démo d'Inside et je vais résumer mon ressenti en trois mots: De. La. Merde.
> 
> 
> Encore un exemple typique de jeu pour hipster vegan et de hype autogénérée à la noix.


C'est même pas vrai ma copine adore le jeu et je peux t'assurer qu'elle est pas vegan  ::trollface::   ::ninja:: 

Et d'ailleurs t'as même pas fini le jeu !  :haha: 




> Mieux.


Vu qiue l'op commence par Dragon's Dogma et Jade Empire, effectivement le commentaire de parpaingue y a toute sa place.

----------


## parpaingue

> Steredenn c'est cool (pour un jeu 2D).


Steredenn a le bon goût de générer une suite aléatoire de bouts de niveaux prédéfinis donc ce n'est pas entièrement procédural ni sans aucun level design. Source: un des devs au Stunfest 2015.

Je rejoins clairement Schouffy sur le procédural, c'est utilisé à tort et à travers alors que c'est au final adapté à très peu de types de jeux et ça donne des résultats souvent bof.
J'ai ragequit Binding of Isaac sur un écran où j'arrive à gauche d'un pont en ligne horizontale (impossible d'esquiver), des ennemis kamikazes qui me foncent dessus et j'avais trouvé aucune upgrade de puissance sur le run. Génial, le procédural.
Et après on me dit qu'il faut "grinder" de l'aléatoire pour déboquer de meilleures upgrades...ouaaaaiiis non sans moi en fait.

Je vais finir par créer un badge/écusson "Label Hipster Vegan garanti 5% gameplay maximum" pour que les gens arrêtent de prendre du ridicule trop au sérieux  ::trollface::

----------


## Yakaaa

> Je vais finir par créer un badge/écusson "Label Hipster Vegan garanti 5% gameplay maximum" pour que les gens arrêtent de prendre du ridicule trop au sérieux


Arrête de te foutre de nous surtout. Même si pris un par un les mots ne sont en effet pas méchants, tu ne peux pas nier ton intention initiale. Tu donnes une appréciation très négative de ces termes, rien que parce que tu les associes à ta critique sur le jeu, à savoir "de la merde". Et ensuite tu associes ces mots à des personnes réelles. Vraiment, arrête de te foutre de la gueule du monde et assume que tu as voulu être blessant, ne te fais pas passer pour un cool maintenant et tes détracteurs pour des prudes.

----------


## Supergounou

> sauf peut-être spelunky dont le procédural est plus limité puisqu'il assemble des morceaux préconçus à la main si j'ai bien compris


C'est pareil pour Isaac, il y a un nombre défini de salles différentes, puis elles sont recollées ensemble de manière aléatoire. Avec l'expérience, tu apprends à toutes les passer en te plaçant correctement, en attaquant tel ou tel ennemi en premier, etc...

----------


## Sylvine

Le problème de Isaac c'est pas le procédural, c'est que c'est de la merde.  :Cigare:

----------


## Haelnak

> Le problème de Isaac c'est pas le procédural, c'est que c'est de la merde.


 ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

> Le problème de Isaac c'est pas le procédural, c'est que c'est de la merde.


Ca doit etre dur de vivre avec des gouts de chiotte  ::trollface::

----------


## nefrem

> 


Ca me confirme ce que je disais de toi la semaine dernière : tu n'as aucun gout  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

> Ca doit etre dur de vivre avec des gouts de chiotte 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-OgEAaNkAVa...Screenshot.png






> Ca me confirme ce que je disais de toi la semaine dernière : tu n'as aucun gout


Je ne supporte pas sa DA "gore et caca", donc déjà ça commence mal.
Ensuite on joue à un jeu censé demander de la précision avec un perso qui glisse à mort.
On y ajoute en plus des tirs limités à 4 directions.

C'est suffisant pour me démotiver.

 :ouaiouai: 



Dans le même style, je préfère carrément *Enter the Gungeon* ou *Nuclear Throne*.

----------


## Kaelis

> https://www.destructoid.com//ul/350152-poop%20isaac.jpg




Votre radio du cerveau m'inquiète Monsieur "Nakazz" : vous avez des goûts de chiottes profonds et aggravés.

----------


## nefrem

> Je ne supporte pas sa DA "gore et caca", donc déjà ça commence mal.
> Ensuite on joue à un jeu censé demander de la précision avec un perso qui glisse à mort.
> On y ajoute en plus des tirs limités à 4 directions.
> 
> C'est suffisant pour me démotiver.

----------


## Haelnak

> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/197...uekw5o1500.gif


VIL mécréant plutôt.

Et autant j'avais adhéré au style de Super Meat Boy, autant de celui de BoI me rebute violemment.

----------


## Zerger

> Dans le même style, je préfère carrément *Enter the Gungeon*


Mais il troll sans fin !!!???  ::huh:: 

Blague à part, pour le perso glissant, c'était la version flash ou la version Rebirth (meilleur maniabilité) que tu as testé ? Dans Rebirth, le perso se manie super bien
Et pour les directions, déjà les projectiles gardent l'inertie de ton perso donc tu peux tirer en diagonale. Et tu as pas mal d'objets qui modifie la direction de tes projectiles. De toute facon, le jeu a été pensé pour 4 directions, c'est vraiment pas gênant

----------


## Sylvine

Il est pas dans le topic des jeux hypés Isaac ?
Parce qu'il devrait être en première page ce truc, tout le monde qui l’encense alors que c'est d'un ennui mortel, un shoot em up tout mou où tu diriges une boule qui tire des cacas dans des successions d'écrans fixes, c'est chiant MAIS CHIAAAANT.

----------


## nefrem

Effectivement la version Rebirth gomme vraiment les défaut de maniabilité du premier...

----------


## CptProut

> Il est pas dans le topic des jeux hypés Isaac ?
> Parce qu'il devrait être en première page ce truc, tout le monde qui l’encense alors que c'est d'un ennui mortel, un shoot em up tout mou où tu diriges une boule qui tire des cacas dans des successions d'écrans fixes, c'est chiant MAIS CHIAAAANT.


Oui, mais a force de se rouler dans la merde on se rend même plus compte de l'odeur.

----------


## nefrem

> tout mou où tu diriges une boule qui tire des cacas [...] c'est chiant MAIS CHIAAAANT.


Tu devrais y etre sur la page alors  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

> Il est pas dans le topic des jeux hypés Isaac ?


Ah bah surement vu que vous y avez foutu tous les jeux au monde

----------


## Kaelis

> Ah bah surement vu que vous y avez foutu tous les jeux au monde


 :^_^:

----------


## Haelnak

> Mais il troll sans fin !!!??? 
> 
> Blague à part, pour le perso glissant, c'était la version flash ou la version Rebirth (meilleur maniabilité) que tu as testé ? Dans Rebirth, le perso se manie super bien


J'ai testé version de base du jeu. Pas le remaster.  ::trollface:: 

Et c'est sur celui-là que beaucoup s'excitent comme des oufs... Quelle tristesse de voir la moitié de ma promo jouer à cette chose à l'époque.  ::sad:: 

Son succès est en majorité dû au fait que ses papas avaient pondu l'excellent Super Meat Boy, sinon BoI aurait sombré dans l'oubli.
Dans une moindre mesure, c'est un peu comme la "popularité" de Genital Jousting directement liée à la réussite de Broforce.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Dans une moindre mesure, c'est un peu comme le "succès" de Genital Jousting directement lié à la réussite de Broforce.


Non. C'est juste que ça parle de bites qui s'enculent.

----------


## Sylvine

Ah oui clairement, je suis pas sûr que ça soit un jeu amusant très longtemps, mais il suffit d'une vidéo de 3 secondes pour vendre le concept.
Je pense que Broforce a assez peu joué dans l'équation du "succès" (parce qu'il a l'air d'avoir fait un petit buzz, mais va savoir si ça c'est converti en ventes). Perso j'ai appris que c'était les mêmes développeurs après avoir découvert le jeu.

----------


## MrGr33N

Pour l'avoir testé chez un collègue, c'est vaguement amusant, mais uniquement pour le concept. Au bout de 20 minutes, on commence à tourner en rond et trouver le temps long.

----------


## Zerger

> Son succès est en majorité dû au fait que ses papas avaient pondu l'excellent Super Meat Boy, sinon BoI aurait sombré dans l'oubli.
> Dans une moindre mesure, c'est un peu comme la "popularité" de Genital Jousting directement liée à la réussite de Broforce.


Oh non, je pense que le succès de Binding of Isaac vient essentiellement de son "foutoir à RNG" qui rend chaque partie vraiment unique. Parfois, voir même souvent, tu es prêt à foirer ton run juste tester cet item dont tu te souviens plus trop de l'effet ou parce que ca pourrait être marrant de voir ce que ca va donner avec cet autre item  ::): 
C'est une belle machine à expérimentations.
Et comme chaque partie te permet de débloquer de nouveaux items, l'entropie ne peut qu'augmenter (Je voulais la placer un jour celle-là)

----------


## nefrem

> Oh non, je pense que le succès de Binding of Isaac vient essentiellement de son "foutoir à RNG" qui rend chaque partie vraiment unique. Parfois, voir même souvent, tu es prêt à foirer ton run juste tester cet item dont tu te souviens plus trop de l'effet ou parce que ca pourrait être marrant de voir ce que ca va donner avec cet autre item 
> C'est une belle machine à expérimentations.
> Et comme chaque partie te permet de débloquer de nouveaux items, l'entropie ne peut qu'augmenter (Je voulais la placer un jour celle-là)


Isaac, c'est un jeu clivant, tu l'adores ou tu le detestes.
Par contre il est pas attaquable sur sa RNG, comme dis page précédente.

----------


## esprex

Je viens de finir Dishonored (me tapez pas, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai attendu si longtemps et je le regrette).

Quel jeu  ::love:: 

Bon, le scénario m'a pas franchement pris aux trippes, je n'ai pas réussi à avoir d'affection pour Emily (en comparaison Elizabeth dans Bioshock Infinite m'a biieeeeen plus marqué), et le coup de la protection de l'impératrice qui échoue, on est accusé à tord blablabla, c'est du déjà vu. 

Mais le level design et le gameplay est tellement bon que j'en ai rien à cirer. Il pourrait ne pas y avoir de scénario que ce serait la même. Ce qui m'a le plus bluffé, outre le level design, c'est la précision du gameplay. Absolument tout fonctionne à merveille, on voit une ouverture toute petite, on pense ne pas passer même accroupi, bah si, Corvo se met à moitié à ramper et hop, on passe. Le toit paraît tellement haut qu'il semble inaccessible ? Que dalle, tu peux y accéder. C'est sacrément grisant de pouvoir aller absolument partout, sans aucun bug de collision ni zone inaccessible avec un mur magique, il y a pas cette sensation désagréable d'être libre de ses mouvements mais en réalité d'être cantonné à devoir passer obligatoirement par un endroit précis, faire ceci ou cela, non, tu fais ce que tu veux, comme tu veux, le but final étant d'atteindre l'objectif, à toi de trouver comment et quel chemin tu vas emprunter.

Je mettrai 9/10, le point manquant c'est pour le scénario qui n'a pas vraiment pris chez moi et pour les décisions que l'on prend qui n'ont pas le moindre impact dans le jeu, du genre j'épargne Daud et après ? Que je le tue ou pas, quelle différence ? Bon je verrai dans mes prochains run, il y a peut être des détails qui m'ont échappé et d'autres qui vont apparaître quand je ferai d'autres choix. Ça m'a un peu déçu de la jouer non léthal sans que ça apporte quelque chose dans le jeu.

Du coup je suis torturé en ce moment, est-ce que j'installe le 2 et je le torche direct en pleurant à cause du manque de fluidité, ou est-ce que j'attends encore quelques patch...   :Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

> Je viens de finir Dishonored (me tapez pas, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai attendu si longtemps et je le regrette).
> 
> Quel jeu 
> 
> Bon, le scénario m'a pas franchement pris aux trippes, je n'ai pas réussi à avoir d'affection pour Emily (en comparaison Elizabeth dans Bioshock Infinite m'a biieeeeen plus marqué), et le coup de la protection de l'impératrice qui échoue, on est accusé à tord blablabla, c'est du déjà vu. 
> 
> Mais le level design et le gameplay est tellement bon que j'en ai rien à cirer. Il pourrait ne pas y avoir de scénario que ce serait la même. Ce qui m'a le plus bluffé, outre le level design, c'est la précision du gameplay. Absolument tout fonctionne à merveille, on voit une ouverture toute petite, on pense ne pas passer même accroupi, bah si, Corvo se met à moitié à ramper et hop, on passe. Le toit paraît tellement haut qu'il semble inaccessible ? Que dalle, tu peux y accéder. C'est sacrément grisant de pouvoir aller absolument partout, sans aucun bug de collision ni zone inaccessible avec un mur magique, il y a pas cette sensation désagréable d'être libre de ses mouvements mais en réalité d'être cantonné à devoir passer obligatoirement par un endroit précis, faire ceci ou cela, non, tu fais ce que tu veux, comme tu veux, le but final étant d'atteindre l'objectif, à toi de trouver comment et quel chemin tu vas emprunter.
> 
> Je mettrai 9/10, le point manquant c'est pour le scénario qui n'a pas vraiment pris chez moi et pour les décisions que l'on prend qui n'ont pas le moindre impact dans le jeu, du genre j'épargne Daud et après ? Que je le tue ou pas, quelle différence ? Bon je verrai dans mes prochains run, il y a peut être des détails qui m'ont échappé et d'autres qui vont apparaître que je ferai d'autres choix.
> ...


Fais les DLC où tu joues Daud en attendant les patchs.

----------


## esprex

Ah oui, pas con, j'ai les DLC en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Tu vas notamment y croiser (et même plus) le personnage à la base de la trame principale du deuxième opus.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Fais les DLC où tu joues Daud en attendant les patchs.


Ils sont indispensable les deux DLC ? Je voulais faire The Brigmore Witches vu que c'est lui qui est censé précéder Dishonored 2 mais je suis pas aussi chaud pour Knife of Dunwall. (Mais si il faut faire l'un pour saisir les enjeux de l'autre...)

----------


## esprex

Le gameplay change dans les DLC vu qu'on ne joue pas le même personnage ? Les soldats de Daud peuvent se TP (ils sont tellement classes ceux là  :Bave: ), du coup j'imagine que ça reste proche...

----------


## Haelnak

> Le gameplay change dans les DLC vu qu'on ne joue pas le même personnage ? Vu que les soldats de Daud peuvent se TP (ils sont tellement classes ceux là ), j'imagine que ça reste proche...


Euh, pas trop non. 
Le blink est plus craqué -tu peux sauter et préparer le blink afin de rester en suspension (le temps d'arrête)- mais c'est très très proche du jeu de base. 
Tu as bien quelques ajouts liés aux assassins de Daud (tu peux leur demander de faire un frag par exemple) et des trucs à payer avant de lancer une mission (sabotage de l'alarme d'une vanne ou récupération d'infos par exemple) mais c'est tout. En gros c'est un DLC, pas une suite.  ::P: 




> Ils sont indispensable les deux DLC ? Je voulais faire The Brigmore Witches vu que c'est lui qui est censé précéder Dishonored 2 mais je suis pas aussi chaud pour Knife of Dunwall. (Mais si il faut faire l'un pour saisir les enjeux de l'autre...)


Honnêtement je ne sais plus, je pensais justement me les refaire pour rafraîchir ma mémoire.

----------


## Koma

Les DLC ne sont pas obligatoires pour comprendre quoi que ce soit, ils donnent juste un peu plus de background à Daud et Delilah. 

Ils sont assez courts à faire si tu rush. Sinon de mémoire ils peuvent proposer une dizaine d'heure en prenant son temps.

----------


## Catel

> Ah oui clairement, je suis pas sûr que ça soit un jeu amusant très longtemps, mais il suffit d'une vidéo de 3 secondes pour vendre le concept.
> Je pense que Broforce a assez peu joué dans l'équation du "succès" (parce qu'il a l'air d'avoir fait un petit buzz, mais va savoir si ça c'est converti en ventes).


http://steamspy.com/app/469820

----------


## Big Bear

> Parce que tout le monde s'en branle des shoot em up ?


  Non, toujours pas. Tu voulais sûrement parler de Halo.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il y a des jours où je me demande si Big Bear n'est pas l'émanation diabolique de 9gag et d'un mec qui se considére PC MASTER RACE sans ironie, une créature difforme née de nos pêchés.

----------


## Sylvine

> Non, toujours pas. Tu voulais sûrement parler de Halo.


A voir les ventes du dernier, oui, mais faudrait que tu renouvelles un peu tes vannes si tu veux m'atteindre.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> A voir les ventes du dernier, oui, mais faudrait que tu renouvelles un peu tes vannes si tu veux m'atteindre.


5 millions c'est pas vraiment des ventes de niche hein.  :tired:  (Surtout sur une console dont personne ne veut)

----------


## Sylvine

C'est clairement en déclin par rapport aux épisodes précédents.

Après oui, ça reste plus que l'intégralité des revenus générés par les shoot em up depuis leur création.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Il y a des jours où je me demande si Big Bear n'est pas l'émanation diabolique de 9gag et d'un mec qui se considére PC MASTER RACE sans ironie, une créature difforme née de nos pêchés.


Non mais c'est sûr et certains que c'est ça.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je viens de finir Dishonored


Tu tombes bien, on parlais justement des jeux overhypés.

----------


## esprex

> Tu tombes bien, on parlais justement des jeux overhypés.


C'est le topic de la goleri ?

----------


## Big Bear

> 5 millions c'est pas vraiment des ventes de niche hein.  (Surtout sur une console dont personne ne veut)


5 millions à rapporter au budget marketing pour le vendre, le ratio doit être plutôt mauvais en fait, comme toutes les investissements Xbox post Xbox 360 en fait.




> C'est clairement en déclin par rapport aux épisodes précédents.
> 
> Après oui, ça reste plus que l'intégralité des revenus générés par les shoot em up depuis leur création.


Le "shoot em up" a enfanté ton Halo, alors non. Et en terme de légitimité artistique, Halo ne vaut tellement rien...

----------


## Clear_strelok

lol

(Non pas vraiment, c'est même un succès commercial, comme tous les jeux qui dépassent le million de ventes)

----------


## Big Bear

Il y a de meilleurs investissements pour Microsoft (exemple Minecraft), seuls les meilleurs investissements comptent en finance. Le succès commercial ne suffit pas. Halo va donc disparaitre, pour le plus grand bien du jeu vidéo, et en paiement de l'arnaque qui a été faite aux PCistes dans les années 2000.

----------


## Sylvine

> Halo va donc disparaitre


Et rejoindre les shoot em up donc.

----------


## Catel

Une idée: appeler tous les FPS "shoot em up" et réciproquement.

----------


## Supergounou

> Une idée: appeler tous les FPS "shoot em up" et réciproquement.


Ca me rappelle un article sur CPC où l'auteur expliquait que Doom 1 avait beaucoup de mécaniques de shoot'em up, et j'étais plutôt d'accord avec lui.

----------


## Big Bear

Voila, au moins les shoot'em up auront enrichi le JV. 

Halo par contre...

----------


## Kryeg

J'ai terminé *Tales from the Borderlands* là. Bah putain, il est vraiment bon ! Depuis le temps que je l'ai sur Steam, c'était une erreur d'attendre autant avant de le découvrir !
J'balance une critique dans la nuit, j'la link dans ma sign quand c'est bon  ::): 

Edit : J'ai terminé There's poop in my soup aussi là. Putain, autant quand mon collègue lâche des caisses devant nos clients je me marre que là ce jeu, ça a beau être avec du caca, c'est tellement de la merde qu'il en est nul (à chier  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Momock

Je viens de finir *Hyper Light Drifter* à l'instant. 

C'était bien. Exploration de qualité avec des secrets dans tous les sens (et la bonne idée de laisser des marques là où se trouvent des secrets pour récompenser l'observation et la réflexion plutôt que le rasage de mur et le martelage de bouton d'interraction partout et systématiquement comme un idiot), combats rapides avec du punch, ennemis variés, DA sympa. Mon seul regret est qu'on ne puisse pas marquer des trucs sur la map, ça m'aurait évité pas mal d'errances. J'ai malgré ça trouvé tous les losanges et maxé le perso, mais il me manque trois clefs et quelques stèles. J'ai vraiment envie de savoir ce qui se cache derrière la porte de la salle aux stèles (peut-être une meilleure fin que celle bidon que j'au eût?), mais je n'ai pas le courage de tout re-ratisser pour trouver les clefs manquantes.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'était bien.


Je savais que tu saurais apprécier ce subtile mélange Metroid-likesque  ::): 
Les dernières clés sont relous à trouver, mais plus au niveau du skill que du 'où faut-il que je cherche'. Un petit tour partout où tu es déjà allé et c'est plié.

----------


## Momock

> Je savais que tu saurais apprécier ce subtile mélange Metroid-likesque


C'était pas gagné d'avance en plus. J'étais pas très convaincu au tout début, sans doute à cause des non-dialogues. Je me sentais paumé, mais pas comme j'aime l'être. Quand j'ai fini par comprendre ce que j'étais sensé faire je me suis senti plus à l'aise et j'ai commencé à apprécier. Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir saisi le _pourquoi_ par contre 

Spoiler Alert! 


(y'a une histoire de coeur géant, et le perso ainsi que l'autre "héros" ont l'air d'avoir un sérieux problème à ce niveau, mais au delà de ça...???).






> Les dernières clés sont relous à trouver, mais plus au niveau du skill que du 'où faut-il que je cherche'. *Un petit tour partout où tu es déjà allé* et c'est plié.


Mais c'est ce que je viens de faire pour trouver les losanges qu'il me manquait!  :^_^:  En plus je ne me souviens plus où était la porte qui nécéssite toutes les clefs! J'aurais pas été contre qu'on m'indique combien de trucs il me manque pour chaque zone, comme dans Metroid 4.

Je vais tenter de trouver ce qu'il me manque mais rassure-moi juste... l'épreuve où il faut faire 500 dash d'affilée sans se râter... elle donne juste accès à un skin pourri, pas vrai? C'est pas une clef sur le cadavre derrière le mur?

----------


## Supergounou

> C'était pas gagné d'avance en plus. J'étais pas très convaincu au tout début, sans doute à cause des non-dialogues. Je me sentais paumé, mais pas comme j'aime l'être. Quand j'ai fini par comprendre ce que j'étais sensé faire je me suis senti plus à l'aise et j'ai commencé à apprécier. Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir saisi le _pourquoi_ par contre 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (y'a une histoire de coeur géant, et le perso ainsi que l'autre "héros" ont l'air d'avoir un sérieux problème à ce niveau, mais au delà de ça...???).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le début ça m'a rappelé Dark Souls1 ce sentiment de découverte en mode démerde toi avec ce qu'on te donne, j'ai adoré perso. Pour ton spoil, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le dev principal du jeu, Alex Preston, est atteint en vrai d'une maladie cardiaque génétique qu'il a depuis qu'il est gamin, qui serait incurable et qui pourrait se manifester et le tuer à tout moment. Je sais pas du tout si c'est du teaser dégueulasse ou un truc véridique, mais ça tient la route je trouve au niveau de l'univers du jeu, j'ai envie de le croire



Pour les 500 dashs, c'est juste un succès et une tenue de mémoire. C'est rigolo ils ont baissé l'objectif, à sa sortie c'est 800. Tu peux l'avoir en faisant une macro de ta souris qui clique à la frame près, mais c'est complètement inutile d'un point de vu gamefeel (j'espère ne pas dire de connerie ça remonte à plusieurs mois). Le foot, c'est pareil.

Pis les marqueurs, c'est marrant que tu parles de ça parce que je peste là-dessus depuis SMetroid. Je joue en ce moment à Axiom Verge, et joie! possibilité de mettre (2) marqueurs par niveaux. Putain mais comment ça change la vie ce truc.

----------


## Clydopathe

Hier soir j'ai fini *Limbo* pris pendant les soldes du Black Friday sur Steam.

Le jeu est sympa et la DA est top. Mais j'ai tout de même du mal à comprendre la hype folle autour du jeu. Et surtout j'ai absolument rien capté à l'histoire et l'univers dans lequel on se trouve 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ou absolument tout mais tout veux ta mort : Araignées géantes, autres enfants, vers luisant, scie circulaire 

. J'ai loupé quelque chôse? je demande ça avant de commencer *Inside*.

----------


## nefrem

Limbo c'est sympa.
Mais Inside.... c'est parfait.

----------


## Herr Peter

Pour les explications sur le monde de Limbo, t'as plusieurs vidéos qui tentent d'expliquer le truc sur Youtube. Même si certaines sont vraiment bien, je trouve que l'interprétation personnelle bien plus intéressante.

----------


## Clydopathe

Le problème c'est que mon interprétation c'est je pars à la recherche de quelque chose et je dois essayer de survivre à un monde hyper hostile pour au final 

Spoiler Alert! 


  retrouver un personnage féminin qui semble mort car sans vie dans les yeux 

.

Je vais essayer de trouver des infos sur youtube, merci!

----------


## esprex

Attention, INSIDE ce sera pareil, j'ai beaucoup apprécié le jeu mais il n'y a pas grand chose à comprendre non plus.

----------


## Kid A

Fini *Dishonored 2*
J'avais passé environ 80 heures sur le premier, à le finir en mode chaos élevé, faible, sans tuer personne, sans être vu, en fouillant partout, en dénichant tous les tableaux, bref, j'avais adoré. Je me tate même à recommencer les DLC.
Alors forcément, ce 2ème opus, je l'attendais.
Je viens de le finir une première fois en difficulté maximum en 32 heures environ. Et j'en suis assez satisfait pour avoir envie d'y retourner (comme pour le premier, afin de changer la méthode d'approche et aussi pour traverser l'histoire avec le second personnage).

Concernant d'abord les problèmes de FPS, ils étaient évident lorsque le jeu est sorti et c'est toujours autant un scandale que ce soit pour dishonored ou un autre jeu. Heureusement, les quelques patchs sortis entre temps ont arrangé les choses et mis à part Karnaca (2ème niveau), ça tournait plutôt bien sur ma config (GTX970, 16go ram, i5 4590, installé sur ssd of course), mais bon, ca reste selon les goûts de chacun, je suis pas du genre à m'attarder sur le nombre de Fps si je mets tel option en élevé / très elévé, si je tourne ma tête à ce moment là, etc. J'ai fait mes réglages assez rapidement de manière à ce que le jeu soit fluide et "roule Simone". (1920*1080, quasi tout en élevé sauf quelques trucs...). 

Le gameplay est toujours aussi plaisant, immensément riche. Les possibilités d'approches sont multiple, et je pense même que c'est un des rares jeux qui offre tant de manières différentes de tuer son adversaire, la preuve en est avec cette vidéo des 

Spoiler Alert! 


80 ways to kill Jindosh

. C'est ce qui crée la longévité d'un tel jeu, on a envie d'y revenir pour savoir si on peut contourner tel ennemi, si on peut éviter de créer une guerre de clan, etc. Le nombre de pouvoirs et leurs améliorations participent à cette richesse et permettent de changer une méthode d'approche d'un extrême à un autre : soit on arrête le temps et on zappe tout ce beau monde en chopant au passage la fiole de mana qui traine sur la table, soit on élimine un par un en silence, soit on y va sans réserve, sans pouvoir, on tue tout le monde avec grenade, flingue, arbalète et on achève à l'épée  :Splash: , soit on fait intervenir des éléments extérieur pour faire le boulot (portail foudroyant qui se retourne contre eux, nuée de rats...). D'ailleurs, le défi sans pouvoir me tente beaucoup et ils ont l'air d'avoir pas mal réfléchi lors de la conception des niveaux afin de permettre cette approche en mode encore une fois, léthal ou non léthal.  :Vibre: 

Les niveaux, parlons en, c'est pour moi la mine d'or du jeu, chaque niveau a été réfléchi et travaillé afin de concocter un level design complètement ahurissant! mention spécial au 

Spoiler Alert! 


manoir de Jindosh

 où j'ai failli prendre mon papier et mon crayon pour tenter d'y voir plus clair dans ma tête (alors... si j'actionne ça, ça fait ça.... ok... et pour aller là... faut que j'actionne ça...  :Sweat:  )  :Clap:  Mention spécial aussi niveau de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Stilton

, la 

Spoiler Alert! 


triple identité (avant/pendant/après) du niveau

 le rend fascinant à explorer, et là aussi, on a envie de s'aventurer dans chaque salle, chaque pièce afin d'en apprécier son évolution. C'est simple, j'ai pris un immense plaisir à découvrir chaque niveau et leurs caractéristiques. Chapeau Arkane!  ::love:: 

Le point noir du jeu... l'histoire... J'avais pris plaisir à suivre celle du premier, il y avait pas mal de personnages secondaires au Hound Pits, personnages avec qui on avait l'occasion d'échanger quelques dialogues et qui évoluaient au fil de l'histoire. Certains en bien, d'autres en beaucoup moins. Et c'est justement parce qu'on avait interagit avec certains d'entre eux, 

Spoiler Alert! 


qu'ils nous avaient balancé les phrases types, kitch "on croit en vous Corvo", phrase que j'avais pris au pied de la lettre "je vais pas vous décevoir les mecs", et que, 2/3 missions plus tard, ces même PNJ vous poignardaient lâchement dans le dos que la vengeance allait prendre tout son sens

. Alors oui, ça vole pas haut, c'est pas du grand scénario mais c'est cent fois mieux que ce dishonored 2 qui

Spoiler Alert! 


 nous envoie tuer mission après mission des personnages qu'on connait pas, qu'on reverra pas après les avoir rencontré (pour la grande majorité). Et donc, vu qu'on les connait pas

, ben on a même pas envie de se poser la question qui fait l'identité du jeu "je le tue ou pas"? on prend la première solution qui vient et au suivant.  ::sad:: 
Coup de gueule aussi sur la principale protagoniste qui apparaît dans le DLC Daud du premier Dishonored (DLC qui est d'ailleurs très bien), j'ai franchement eu l'impression que les gars d'Arkane se sont dit 

Spoiler Alert! 


"et si on utilisait Delilah comme grosse méchante du 2?" "ouééé... mais on l'a tué dans le DLC..." merde.... ben on la fait ressusciter? .... ok.

 #Sarahtancredi  ::ninja:: 
Je parlerai même pas de Meagan Foster que je trouve soporifique.

Pour résumer :
Points positifs : 
*- un gameplay aux ptits oignons
- une durée de vie conséquente 
- un level design extraordinaire qu'on continuera d'applaudir pendant longtemps*

Points négatifs :
*- histoire petit bateau
- optimisation pas au top...mais globalement réglé depuis
- Personnages secondaires... absents...*

----------


## banditbandit

> Le problème c'est que mon interprétation c'est je pars à la recherche de quelque chose et je dois essayer de survivre à un monde hyper hostile pour au final 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>   retrouver un personnage féminin qui semble mort car sans vie dans les yeux 
> 
> .
> 
> Je vais essayer de trouver des infos sur youtube, merci!


Il y a diverses théories concernant l'interprétation du jeu, celle qui me plait le plus c'est que le jeu raconterait l'histoire d'un 

Spoiler Alert! 


accident de voiture tragique, avec les différents passages, le bruit des essuies-glace sous la pluie, les scies circulaires pour la désincarcération, les pneus en roue libre (si je puis dire), et surtout le final où l'enfant traverse une cloison transparente, on pense bien évidemment à un pare-brise. 
il y a une vidéo qui explique cela bien mieux que moi mais hélas je ne la retrouve plus...  :;): 



Après ce n'est qu'une interprétation, libre à chacun de trouver la sienne.

----------


## KiwiX

*The Walking Dead: Michonne*

Très (trop) court (3h et 100% des trophées) mais c'était bien. J'attaque la saison 2 maintenant.

----------


## KiwiX

*Dark Souls 3 - Ashes Of Arandiel*

Facilement 3/4h en tournant pas mal et en testant quelques combinaisons différentes. J'en ai bien chié avec un boss particulièrement mais à force de persévérance, ça passe.

----------


## Clydopathe

*Shadow Warrior 2*
Je l'ai fini hier soir en en peu moins d'onze dans l'avant dernier niveau de difficulté "T'as le Wang". Et de ce que je peux en dire c'est que le jeu est top et pourtant il était parti avec un mauvais a prioré à cause de son côté FPS H&S (je me suis écoueuré de ce type de jeu à cause de BL2 auquel j'ai un poil trop joué). 
Je suis complètement friand de l'humour à la con du jeu, les persos sont tous drôles, l'histoire est assez simple et surtout prétexte à du défourraillage de mob en règles. Le jeu est hyper speed, au poids qu'il m'a mis dans le même état que *Doom* en dans son avant dernier niveau de difficulté. Il faut jouer de l'esquive des attaques en piqué et jouer au chat et à la souris pour s'en sortir. Les flingues eux même ont un bon feeling (bien mieux que sur le premier) et j'ai kiffé les fusils à pompe!

Honnêtement, si vous avez aimé le premier, vous pouvez y allez les yeux fermés. 
Encore merci à *Pothi* de me l'avoir fait gagner sur un concours des généreux.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Wolfenstein: New Order* qui m'a été offert par 29 canards via cpcgifts. Un excellent FPS avec une réalisation de haut vol. J'ai adoré... sauf le boss de fin pour lequel j'ai dû diminuer la difficulté d'un cran (après une heure de tentatives).

----------


## Augen13

BALDUR'S GATE : la série ou presque
Fini en mode normal.
Les combats contre les dragons sont très intenses...la musique "dragon battle" me fait à chaque fois bien triper. 
J'ai aimé explorer les donjons : ils sont immenses, magnifiques et difficiles (à part la "tour de garde" que j'ai trouvé à chier). 

Par contre avec TOP, le navet passe pas très bien. Les monstres pop à l'infini (un tue-l'amour suprême) un peu n'importe ou dans les cartes...le scénario est perrave...les méchants sont juste très con et notre héros aussi...le final est bateau...

Un peu marre aussi de se prendre dans la tronche des sorts de level 4, 5 et plus quand on gère un groupe d'aventurier de niveau 1 dans BG. Quelqu'un qui apprend sur le tas galère trop au début à cause des magos surpuissants et des couloirs ridiculement étroites (on gère une équipe de 6 ; comme par hasard)

Mais putain qu'il est long ce jeu. La, on peut le dire il est super long même si LES PNJS SONT DEs putains de GLUES SUR PATTES qui te dégoutent des quêtes. 

Je m'étais remis à BG pour m'exercer. C'est toujours un plaisir de démonter des adversaires surpuissants juste en leur balançant les bons sorts. 

-Des bons trips à se faire

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Bioshock Infinite* en un peu moins de 17h, et c'était un régal  ::love::  L'histoire, la DA, le gameplay, l'univers, tout est très bien pensé et paufiné, j'ai vraiment passé un bon moment.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Odallus : The Dark Call*



Jeu hommage aux jeux NES type Castlevania, on traverse des niveaux dans lesquels on peut revenir après en trucidant tout ce qui bouge. Chaque niveau renferme un autre niveau secret, qu'on découvrira en fouillant et en utilisant des items qui donnent des capacités spéciales (double saut, dash, etc.).

Je dirais que c'est son propre truc : ce n'est pas un jeu linéaire comme un Castlevania, ni un jeu ouvert comme un Metroidvania. Il y a 9 niveaux (dont 4 secrets) avec un boss chacun (voire plus pour le neuvième). Les controles ont du répondant, le bestiaire est chouette, les graphismes simples mais tout de même travaillés. Les musiques sont correctes, l'histoire anectodique.

En tout cas j'adore cette ambiance de jeu de l'époque, avec ses boss difformes, ces murs qui respirent, le coté crado et organique des environnements  ::love:: 

Si j'ai un problème avec le jeu c'est son échelle : l'écran est carré et le perso prend beaucoup de place ce qui fait qu'on a l'impression de se retrouver enfermé dans une boite (ce qui peut poser problème contre des gros boss) et couplé a des hitboxes pas toujours fines, certains combats sont frustrants.

Ca se fini a 100% en moins de 5 heures (me reste deux trois secrets a chopper après le dernier boss) il y a un mode de plus pour les vétérans une fois le jeu terminé. J'ai plutôt aimé, franchement ca se tente.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *DOOM*.

Ca a duré 10 heures et j'ai l'impression d'avoir mit 2 fois plus de temps, c'est rapidement lassant et répétitif, il y a vraiment que dans les derniers niveaux avec des arènes qui ont un bon level design que ça devient vaguement intéressant (même si les environnements sont ultra répétitif, je pense que c'est ce qui joue pas mal sur la lassitude) mais bon, faut se farcir ce qu'il y avant. Je trouve que le jeu est assez mou et que les armes sont pas assez fun aussi. Ah et ils sont bien rigolo à faire genre que c'est un jeu old school mais on se tape quand même des moments de narration bien chiant (qui serait bien passé dans d'autre jeu mais là, c'est DOOM, on en a rien à foutre de l'histoire, surtout qu'elle est à chier, en plus).

Et putain, cette fin  :Facepalm:

----------


## Haloman59

Finit Alan Wake  ::):  depuis des mois je me dis qu'il faut que j'y joue et c'est chose faite (merci quantum break de me l'avoir offert  ::P: ). C'etait vraiment une très bonne expérience (mais j'ai la flemme d'acheter les dlc  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Hanouk

*Deus Ex Mankind Divided*

J'ai mis une dizaine de jours à le finir, vers 5h de jeu j'ai failli décrocher car pas du tout emballé. Entre temps j'ai reçu ma nouvelle cg (R9 Fury) et quelle horreur de voir que le jeu est mal optimisé même sur ce gpu.
Fini en 24 heures en rushant sur la fin (j'en avais marre) et en manquant 2 quêtes secondaires.

Les ++
Souci du détail niveau décors/persos
Imbrication quêtes secondaires/quête principale, ça forme un ensemble homogène bien foutu, rare dans le JV
Gameplay toujours bien calibré

Les --
Optimisation à chier (mais vraiment  ::O: )
Fin trop brutale et suite en DLC (non merci pour moi, jeu déjà désinstallé d'ailleurs)
Sentiment d'avoir affaire à un HR 1.5 dans la structure de l'histoire, le fond, mais en moins bien
Un seul environnement ouvert, Prague, un peu redondant à force, trop petit (et préférence perso pour Detroit et Hengshua)

----------


## Supergounou

*Hook* (2015)



Puzzle-game.

Le but est simple. En appuyant sur le(s) gros bouton(s) noir(s), un courant électrique part en suivant les lignes, en bifurquant aux points de jonction, ou en se téléportant d'un petit symbole d'onde vers un autre identique. Si ce courant atteint un crochet, il est tiré, et disparait si aucun autre lui barre la route (sinon on recommence le niveau). Il faut donc agir méthodologiquement jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y ait plus aucun crochet à l'écran.

Jeu très zen, petite musique aquatique oblige. Pas franchement compliqué, il suffit de créer des chemins depuis un point de départ jusqu'à un point d'arrivé et de s'assurer que tout se passera bien au moment de cliquer sur le bouton noir. C'est très semblable aux labyrinthes derrière les boites de céréales de notre enfance.

La difficulté est très progressive, presque trop. Les premiers niveaux sont franchement idiots, et même si petit à petit ça se corse, ce n'est qu'aux environs du niveau 40 que j'ai rencontré mes premières légères difficultés. En tout, il y a 50 niveaux. J'ai bouclé le jeu en 54mn avec une petite pause clope au milieu.

Mais ça reste très plaisant, en plus ça coute moins d'1€, le genre de jeu à faire tranquillou pour se décontracter après une sale journée au taf ou pendant une gueule de bois.

----------


## Pitchblack

*Manual Samuel*, _galamment donné par Fizdol sur un concours CPCgift_.

Je n'ai pas joué aux divers Surgeon Simulator et autres Octodad, j'ai donc attaqué sans arrière-pensées, si ce n'est que j'étais curieux de l'histoire bien potache de cette immortalité au rabais et des divers gags entraînés par le fait de jouer Samuel. 
Il se laisse bien jouer les 30-40 premières minutes car on gère le corps de Samuel comme un bateau ivre et le moindre acte quotidien : se brosser les dents, aller pisser, s'habiller, boire un café, parler, conduire... fait fonctionner un gameplay basique mais efficace et aboutit à quelques scènes sympas et parfois de bons gags.  Mais l'inspiration est un peu courte, et on va dire que ça s'arrête là.

Un narrateur commente nos actions au fur et à mesure de nos tentatives, avec un accent anglais qui se veut probablement dans la lignée de celui de Stanley Parable, mais son humour tombe souvent à plat, et on l'entend tout simplement trop.
La Mort, qui tient lieu de sidekick, se la joue caillera de banlieue... c'est rapidement lourdingue, et pas forcément drôle quand le personnage assène le même running gag sur toute la durée de la partie.
Le style graphique est simple, voire simpliste, et même si notre personnage est plutôt du genre zombie, il aurait gagné à être un peu plus expressif.
L'histoire est un vague prétexte mais se laisse suivre. Elle accomplit simplement le boulot de relier toutes les épreuves entre elles.

Enfin, pour ce qui est de la difficulté, elle est tout à fait gérable, le jeu laisse recommencer une tâche ratée aussi souvent et longtemps que nécessaire, sans obliger à recommencer quoi que ce soit. L'ensemble se boucle en 2h00, à l'exception du combat final (si si même en full manuel, Samuel se bat, et ça peut être coton), qui lui est juste infernal. Je n'ai pas eu le courage de me taper celui-ci jusqu'au bout : j'ai triché et regardé la fin sur Youtube, ou le type filmé l'a bouclé en... 40 minutes. Et je ne peux même pas dire que le type est un manche, mais cette dernière étape est juste imbitable et très très répétitive. 
C'est d'ailleurs dommage, car la séquence post-générique est pas mal du tout dans le genre humour potache. J'aurais aimé en voir plus de ce genre durant le jeu.

Dans tous les cas, merci à Fizdol de m'avoir permis de tester ce jeu, qui malgré un concept assez limité, fonctionne pas trop mal.

----------


## Narushima

*The Blackwell Convergence*, troisième de la série des _point and click_ à base de rouquines et de fantômes. C'est du même calibre que les précédents, avec peut-être un léger mieux, malgré un problème de rythme ; la plupart du temps c'est plutôt fluide, sauf à un moment vers la fin où il y a pas mal de dialogues, mais rien de bien méchant.
Très peu d'objets dans l'inventaire, cette fois-ci, ça fait un peu bizarre.
L'histoire est bonne, 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec l'addition de Joe Gould et le retour de Joseph Mitchell, deux personnages réels intégrés dans cette fiction plutôt élégamment.



Les voix sont toujours aussi mal enregistrées, par contre, c'est navrant...

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai aussi fini *INSIDE*.

Le jeu est techniquement nickel, les animations sont excellentes, les effets nickel chrome (lumière, physique, profondeur)... C'est pas un jeu arty fait par des jean-foutres, c'est très bien fabriqué.

A part ça je suis très sceptique. J'avoue que le jeu laisse du mystère derrière lui, j'avais ma petite théorie en le faisant mais il paraît c'était beaucoup plus simple et direct que ce que je pensais. Disons que c'est de la péripétie, pas de l'allégorie.

C'est dur de conseiller ou pas un jeu comme ça. Pour ma part je pense qu'on peut passer à côté voire s'en passer.

----------


## Puck

Je viens de finir Spelunky. Finir finir, plus rien à faire. Que vais je faire de ma vie ?
A noter que la durée de vie est sensiblement la même pour moi que Witcher 3, un poil au delà des 150 heures. Rentable du jeu chopé une poignée d'euro à l'occasion d'une solde.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ouais enfin entre un open world 3D à tomber bourré de quêtes scénarisées et un Mario Bros-like où on crève tous les 10 pas, si j'ai le choix pour savoir quoi faire pendant 150h, je prends pas Spelunky  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

Après faut pas s'étonner que tu trouves Evolve, bien.  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Entre le décès de Gotlib et celui en cours de Titanfall 2, je m'étonnerais presque que tu la ramènes, tiens.  ::trollface:: 

EDIT : En plus je te vois carrément bien dans Evolve :

----------


## Kaelis

Too far  :Emo:

----------


## esprex

> J'ai aussi fini *INSIDE*.
> 
> Le jeu est techniquement nickel, les animations sont excellentes, les effets nickel chrome (lumière, physique, profondeur)... C'est pas un jeu arty fait par des jean-foutres, c'est très bien fabriqué.
> 
> A part ça je suis très sceptique. J'avoue que le jeu laisse du mystère derrière lui, j'avais ma petite théorie en le faisant mais il paraît c'était beaucoup plus simple et direct que ce que je pensais. Disons que c'est de la péripétie, pas de l'allégorie.
> 
> C'est dur de conseiller ou pas un jeu comme ça. Pour ma part je pense qu'on peut passer à côté voire s'en passer.


Tu n'as pas été marqué par l'univers, l'expérience du jeu ? A mon goût il laisse trop de mystère et ça m'a dérangé de finir le jeu de cette façon, sans le moindre début d'explication, rien. Mais toujours est-il que ce jeu restera gravé dans ma mémoire pour le côté technique et le "wtf" qui reste en tête du début à la fin, et rien que pour ça je ne peux que le conseiller.

----------


## Kaelis

> Tu n'as pas été marqué par l'univers, l'expérience du jeu ? A mon goût il laisse trop de mystère et ça m'a dérangé de finir le jeu de cette façon, sans le moindre début d'explication, rien. Mais toujours est-il que ce jeu restera gravé dans ma mémoire pour le côté technique et le "wtf" qui reste en tête du début à la fin, et rien que pour ça je ne peux que le conseiller.


Je dois bien admettre que l'ambiance est excellente, je suis malhonnête de pas insister là-dessus. C'est à la fois oppressant (le pauvre gosse) et onirique (les grandes salles souterraines avec les puits de lumière quoi...). Je m'en souviendrais pas autant qu'un Journey mais ça reste mémorable.

De ce que j'ai lu justement (j'ai été lire des forums en diagonale à la recherche de "mots clés") ça serait justement très peu mystérieux (

Spoiler Alert! 


à part une histoire de qui contrôle quoi qui m'indiffère totalement

). Au début quand j'ai cru que c'était une allégorie de la 

Spoiler Alert! 


maladie

 puis avec les symboles pas très fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


une sur la gestation qui fini en fausse couche avec le blob qui se détache de ses cordons

.

Faut que je consulte?

----------


## Sylvine

> Too far


Il n'y aura plus d'album de Gaston.  :Emo:

----------


## banditbandit

*Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil*

Ca fait longtemps que je n'y avais plus touché plus de dix ans, c'est toujours aussi bon, le jeu vieillit très bien surtout grâce au Mod Sikkmod, ça permet de pousser tous les réglages à fond (bon j'ai quand même descendu l"AA de 16 à 8 parce que ma carte commençait à donner quelques signes de faiblesse et puis parce que visuellement je suis pas sur qu'il y ait une grosse différence ), j'ai pas trouvé de textures hd sinon j'en aurai bien foutu. Mais bon ça reste très propre pour un jeu si ancien, le moteur est encore impressionnant.

Par contre la version steam est un peu pourrie parce qu'il n'y a pas de langue française, obligé d'aller chopper un patch sur le net et aussi la résolution un peu limite, pareil faut trifouiller un fichier de config pour une résolution custom...

Sinon j'ai terminé le jeu en difficile sans trop de difficulté mais je sais pas si c'est le mod ou quoi mais j'ai trouvé les ennemis bien trop inégaux, j'arrivais à en descendre d'un coup de fusil à double canon alors que d'autres de la même espèce en nécessitaient 4 ou 5. Le fusil à plasma semblait étrangement faible alors qu'avant je m'en servais couramment, ça faisait vraiment combat random...  :ouaiouai: 

 Il y a toujours de bonnes choses, comme le gravity gun ou l'artefact qui permet le bullet time dommage que les upgrades ne soient pas plus significatifs, bref un excellent fps qui tient toujours la route avec de gros streum qui tachent et font mal  et que je recommande chaudement.  :;):

----------


## FericJaggar

*Satellite Reign*

42 heures selon Steam, une durée de vie tout à fait honorable pour les 7 euros du jeu. Bon mix d'action et d'infiltration, l'ambiance cyberpunk est sympa.
Petits points négatifs : l'IA et le pathfinding des personnages ne sont vraiment pas géniaux, il faut toujours les avoir à l’œil, ou en contrôler un seul à la fois. Egalement la mission finale, un peu lourdingue de bourrinage (on peut guère faire autrement).
Dans l'ensemble, un bon jeu indé hommage aux vieux Syndicate. J'espère qu'ils sortiront une suite gommée des petits écueils sus-cités, ça pourrait donner quelque chose de très très bon !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si tu as battu Yama dans *Spelunky*​,
Tu peux maintenant tenter de finir premier du ladder journalier, le défi ultime !
Ou faire un run aubergine

----------


## sonitw

> Il n'y aura plus d'album de Gaston.


M enfin!  Franquin.

----------


## FrousT

> *Satellite Reign*
> 
> 42 heures selon Steam,


Han il me tente depuis un moment maiz wouah 42h  ::O:  il est si long que ça ?  ::O:

----------


## hisvin

J'ai pas réussi à finir le tutorial. A un moment, je ne savais même plus ce que je devais faire et je me faisais courser par tous les gugus.  ::XD::

----------


## FericJaggar

> Han il me tente depuis un moment maiz wouah 42h  il est si long que ça ?


Je n'ai pas vu le temps passer en tout cas. Pour être objectif, il y a sans doute un peu de répétitivité quand on arrive dans un nouveau quartier (balises à installer, distributeurs bancaires à pirater, etc.). Le début également peut être laborieux, quand on est à poil, que la furtivité est rendu difficile par le manque de matériel et le nombre d'ennemis. Il faut dépasser le stade des 4/5 premières heures pour accrocher au jeu je pense.
Un conseil : ne pas hésiter à lire tous les textes de missions. Ils sont bien écrits (la VF est de qualité) et bourrés de références à d'anciens jeux (Syndicate forcément) et d'autres vieilleries cyberpunk.
Mais pour moins de 10 euros il y a moyen de bien s'amuser.

----------


## Kaelis

T'as essayé le coop?

----------


## FericJaggar

> T'as essayé le coop?


Non, pas encore. Le seul avec qui je joue régulièrement en coop n'a pas encore acheté le jeu (mais il a prévu de le faire)

----------


## RegisF

> *Satellite Reign*
> 42 heures selon Steam, une durée de vie tout à fait honorable pour les 7 euros du jeu.


C'était en solde ? De mémoire, la dernière fois que j'ai regardé la page de ce jeu, il était à 19.99

----------


## Kaelis

Il a déjà été à 7 euros il me semble.

----------


## FericJaggar

> C'était en solde ? De mémoire, la dernière fois que j'ai regardé la page de ce jeu, il était à 19.99


Pendant le Black Friday oui. A 20 euros ça ferait un peu cher je pense, il ne faut pas mettre plus de 12 (avis perso)

----------


## FrousT

5-6€ avis perso  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*Axiom Verge* (2015), merci beaucoup *Baalim* pour le cadeau!



Metroid-like. Ne me demandez pas l'histoire, je suis pas sûr d'avoir très bien compris. Une trip sur les mondes parallèles je crois.

+ Les musiques, très bonnes pour du 8 bits.
+ L'univers chelou organo-mécanique. Bien plus glauque que celui d'un Metroid.
+ Level design plutôt bon quoique classique. On ne change pas une recette qui marche, celle des Metroid en l’occurrence, donc ça fonctionne mais ça manque de cachet.
+ Gameplay ultra précis et fluide. J'ai joué à la manette, on retrouve (encore) beaucoup de Metroid dedans, mais avec une plus forte gravité donc un contrôle plus fin.
+ Pleins d'armes différentes, genre une vingtaine. Elles ne sont pas toutes utiles, mais cette diversité dans l'arsenal est suffisamment rare dans un jeu du genre pour être notée.
+ Les upgrades de progression, vraiment originales. À chaque acquisition d'un nouveau pouvoir, je me disais "ouais cool, c'est bien trouvé ça!".
+ Pleins d'ennemis. Si c'est souvent juste un swap-color avec plus de PV, il y a quand même assez de variété pour faire bien plaisir.
+ Enfin la possibilité de poser un putain de marqueur sur la map, quand on repère un objet que l'on ne peut pas encore ramasser. Bon, on est limité à 2 marqueurs par environnement, parce que sinon le concept du genre serait un peu niquer, mais c'est déjà super agréable. Merci pour ça.
+ Bonne petite durée de vie, je dirais une douzaine d'heures en normal sans forcément faire 5000 allers/retours à la recherche du 100%.

- C'est moche. Désolé jeu, j'aime pas trop dire ça d'habitude, mais là... Bon, quelques environnements sont plutôt réussis, mais globalement c'est vilain, ça fait vraiment trop textures misent bout à bout sur chaque case du jeu, sans transition entre chaque. On va dire que c'est parce que le jeu n'a été développé que par une seule personne.
- Un son. Ce son, celui quand on touche un ennemi blindé. Ce son atroce, mixé largement au dessus de tous les autres, qui pète les oreilles par sa fréquence et son volume. Globalement, les sons sont assez dégueulasses, cf ma remarque juste au dessus.
- Jeu trop facile (niveau baston). Je l'ai débuté directement dans la difficulté max (sur 2), et je n'ai vraiment jamais eu de soucis. Peut-être 1 boss ou 2 qui m'ont posé soucis, ou une salle particulière pour choper un objet caché. Mais vraiment, rien de compliqué.
- Pas de tricks de folie du genre Walljump, Shinespark ou Bomb Jump. Pas de gameplay émergeant, ou alors j'ai pas trouvé. Et c'est bien dommage, d'autant que ça amène mon point négatif suivant:
- Les énigmes pour récupérer toutes les armes/upgrades. Je me suis amusé à aller voir la soluce, une fois avoir fini le jeu, pour compléter ma progression et obtenir le 100%, histoire d'avoir une vision globale sur la chose, et ça m'a déçu. Il n'y a pas vraiment de tricks compliqués, comme dans Metroid, des trucs just frame qu'on recommence 15x avant de le réussir, afin de enfin récupérer l'objet convoité. À la place, c'est du pif du genre de se coller à tous les murs du jeu et d'essayer de les traverser avec un des pouvoirs du héro. Du coup ça rend la progression un peu lente et fastidieuse. Oh, et aussi, il y quelques powerups qui nécessitent pour les récupérer des énigmes complètement fumées, que sans soluce je n'aurais jamais trouvé tellement c'est abstrait, sans indication aucune, démerde toi. Et pourtant j'aime ça les énigmes, mais là...

Pour conclure, j'ai passé un excellent moment sur Axiom Verge, je vais même de ce pas relancer une partie pour tenter de le finir en 1 vie low%. Pis peut-être tenter le speedrun juste après, il a l'air rigolo. Quelques défauts, pas vraiment rédhibitoires, je pense même qu'en "casu", sans trop fouiller dans le game design, j'aurais trouvé le jeu vraiment excellent. Mais voilà: ça fait 1an et demi que je suis complètement hypé par ce jeu, et du coup je crois que mes attentes étaient trop hautes. La hype c'est le mal.

----------


## Kaelis

Pour les énigmes je ne suis pas totalement d'accord. Les _cheatcodes_ j'ai trouvé ça top, comme les passages secrets il y a des indications dans l'environnement pour mettre la puce à l'oreille.

En point fort à rajouter, les musiques du jeu évidemment  ::love:: 

En point trop faible, les boss. Faciles oui, mais le dernier demande limite de le _cheese_ pour le terrasser. Gros loupé de ce côté là. Et les armes "secrètes" qui sont du pur hasard à acquérir (en tout cas les points d'entrée aux mondes secrets).

Je le conseille aussi, pour moi c'est l'hommage au Metroid (et Metroidvania) le plus réussi  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour les énigmes je ne suis pas totalement d'accord. Les _cheatcodes_ j'ai trouvé ça top


Quand j'ai découvert le truc des codes, j'ai trouvé ça excellent aussi, malheureusement c'est très mal exploité. Perso il n'y en a que 2 que j'ai trouvé par moi-même (les traductions), les autres sont complètement abusés, surtout celui pour trouver le 

Spoiler Alert! 


lance-flamme

.

Pour les musiques, cf mon premier point positif  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

> Pour les musiques, cf mon premier point positif


Comment je sais lire tavu  ::ninja:: 

J'avais aussi trouvé le code en 

Spoiler Alert! 


glitchant des machins verts tout en bas à droite de la carte qui se transforment en lettres qui sont en fait un code pour ouvrir un passage secret

.

Il faut essayer de tout glitcher au moins une fois dans le jeu.

----------


## Galgu

Je viens de finir *To the moon* (2011). Mieux vaut tard que jamais. C'était le jeu le plus émouvant auquel j'ai joué depuis bien longtemps. C'est plus une histoire racontée que l'on découvre qu'un vrai jeu dans le sens où il n'y a pas vraiment de gameplay. Je le conseillerai à tout le monde. D'après ce que j'ai lu ils avaient pensé en faire une série mais 2017 arrive bientôt et ce n'est pas arrivé.

----------


## Ruadir

> Je viens de finir *To the moon* (2011). Mieux vaut tard que jamais. C'était le jeu le plus émouvant auquel j'ai joué depuis bien longtemps. C'est plus une histoire racontée que l'on découvre qu'un vrai jeu dans le sens où il n'y a pas vraiment de gameplay. Je le conseillerai à tout le monde. D'après ce que j'ai lu ils avaient pensé en faire une série mais 2017 arrive bientôt et ce n'est pas arrivé.


Ahh To the Moon...une vraie petite perle. Je me souviens avoir pleuré...et ce n'était pas des petites larmes, c'était des torrents.
 :Emo:

----------


## RegisF

> Ahh To the Moon...une vraie petite perle. Je me souviens avoir pleuré...et ce n'était pas des petites larmes, c'était des *torrents*.


UTorrent ?  :Halmet:

----------


## Chan

Terminé à l'instant The Last Guardian en quasiment 13 heures. 

C'était encore mieux que ce que j'attendais. 
La maniabilité est franchement bonne,  quelques petits soucis parfois pour passer de l'intérieur des pattes avant à la tête de Trico.
Sinon c'est parfait et l'inertie/lourdeur du personnage principal se maîtrise en 20mn. 
Tout l'univers sent le travail d'orfèvre, tout est fait à la main et tout ce que l'on voit est accessible. Parcourir ces ruines a quelque chose de reposant quand on découvre un endroit de verdure baigné de lumière  mais parfois inquiétant tant le silence et la solitude se font ressentir.  Heureusement Trico nous accompagne et là son comportement est magique. 
On peut lui donner des ordres simples après quelques heures de jeu (2 heures je crois, même pas.), sous réserve de caresses et récompenses, il obéit facilement. On peut se rattraper à sa queue à n'importe quel moment et par la suite c'est lui qui essaiera de nous prendre et ceci n'importe quand encore une fois. Je pensais qu'il n'y avait que des scripts mais non. 
J'ai eu simplement deux endroits où j'étais paumé,  plus l'habitude de ne pas être tenu par la main et pourtant Trico insistait mais non je voulais pas...
Je peux pas parler de la fin mais ce que je peux dire c'est que ça correspond aux deux opus précédents... 
Ah et je ne sais plus qui demandait si son fils de 9 ans pouvait jouer, je le recommanderai pas personnellement. Déjà niveau gameplay c'est pas Ico c'est plus "difficile" et pour gérer Trico ça peut poser problème. Niveau scénario et scènes,  des passages peuvent être choquants, oui oui.
Je sors du jeu un peu triste mais aussi émerveillé par l'aventure,  c'était magnifique. 

Bref un putain de jeu, je suis dégoûté que ça soit le dernier.  ::cry::

----------


## Jughurta

13 heures pour un jeu qu'ils ont mit bien 10 ans à faire c'est pas un peu short sans parler en plus du prix auquel il est vendu ?

----------


## Supergounou

> 13 heures pour un jeu qu'ils ont mit bien 10 ans à faire c'est pas un peu short sans parler en plus du prix auquel il est vendu ?


Je vois pas le rapport.

----------


## Chan

Non mais maintenant en plus du prix faut prendre en compte le temps de développement pour juger de la durée de vie et de la qualité, c'est connu.  :tired: 

Edit: Plus sérieusement, le faire durer 10 heures de plus aurait été complètement con car le rythme est maîtrisé de bout en bout,  pas de séquences de remplissage.

----------


## Haelnak

Evidemment.

_valeurJeu = x*(prix/duréeDeVie) + y*(duréeDeVie/tempsDeDéveloppement) + z*taille_

x, y et z dans R et à définir selon le genre.

Par exemple, on choisira un z plus élevé pour TLG que pour un open-world puisque qu'un jeu comme celui de Ueda sera forcément plus léger.

----------


## esprex

Tu as oublié le poids du jeu, c'est très important.

----------


## Haelnak

Voilà, j'ai corrigé.

----------


## esprex

Beau travail  :Clap:

----------


## Haelnak

Merci. 
Mais l'équation n'est pas encore complète, j'en suis conscient.

 Il faudrait également prendre en compte le DRM et/ou launcher qui influe directement sur la qualité du jeu. 
Tout le monde sait que Uplay = Origin = caca, Steam = bien, pas Steam = pas très bien, etc.

----------


## Supergounou

Et le tout x2 si AAA, /2 si indé, sinon comment on s'y retrouve?

----------


## Haelnak

> Et le tout x2 si AAA, /2 si indé, sinon comment on s'y retrouve?


Si on prend en compte le côté indé, il faut aussi introduire la variable "hype" et ça complique énormément l'équation.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de finir *OIO*, un platformer sympa que j'ai chopé il y a longtemps dans un bundle Indie Royale. Pas très original, rien capté à l'histoire, mais c'était sympa et pas trop long. J'ai aussi fini récemment *King's Quest V*: une histoire sympa, des graphismes qui commencent à être supportables, mais des énigmes toujours complètement fumés. Je fais une pause avant de passer au 6.

----------


## Kaelis

> 13 heures pour un jeu qu'ils ont mit bien 10 ans à faire c'est pas un peu short sans parler en plus du prix auquel il est vendu ?


T'es qui, son banquier?

----------


## Sylvine

> Edit: Plus sérieusement, le faire durer 10 heures de plus aurait été complètement con car le rythme est maîtrisé de bout en bout,  pas de séquences de remplissage.


Oui, par contre le faire payer 20€ de moins m'aurait pas paru délirant.

Et oui, je pense que la durée de vie d'un jeu devrait rentrer en compte dans le prix, et n’essayez pas de faire de rapprochement avec d'autres médias, vous allez vous planter.

----------


## Zerger

Quand j'étais gamin, la durée de vie, c'était le premier critère de sélection. Fallait que le jeu dure le plus longtemps possible  ::P: 
Maintenant, avec les bundles, c'est presque l'inverse  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Quand j'étais gamin, la durée de vie, c'était le premier critère de sélection. Fallait que le jeu dure le plus longtemps possible 
> Maintenant, avec les bundles, c'est presque l'inverse


Moi quand j'étais gamin, fallait surtout que la jaquette soit jolie  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Evidemment.
> 
> _valeurJeu = x*(prix/duréeDeVie) + y*(duréeDeVie/tempsDeDéveloppement) + z*taille_
> 
> x, y et z dans R et à définir selon le genre.
> 
> Par exemple, on choisira un z plus élevé pour TLG que pour un open-world puisque qu'un jeu comme celui de Ueda sera forcément plus léger.


Undropdanslamare serait fier de toi.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Et oui, je pense que la durée de vie d'un jeu devrait rentrer en compte dans le prix, et n’essayez pas de faire de rapprochement avec d'autres médias, vous allez vous planter.


Binding of Isaac à 300€  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

Non mais Last Guardian ça rame ou pas alors ?

----------


## Chan

Sur Pro très rarement, mais il y a des séquences assez chargées où ça rame un peu oui.
Quand je vois le résultat final du jeu,  je me dis que sur Ps3 c'était juste impossible. Mais je pense par contre que l'équipe de développement a des problèmes avec l'optimisation,  ça ne devrait pas ramer sur Ps4.

----------


## schouffy

:Splash:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Mais en vrai est-ce que ça rame ?

----------


## Chan

Pas sur Switch.

----------


## UndeadThings

Et ça tourne a 60 ou 30FPS?

----------


## Haelnak

> Et ça tourne a 60 ou 30FPS?


24fps. C'est plus cinématographique, ça correspond à la vision de Ueda. 
Sur PS4 Pro, le framerate trahit le travail du créateur.

----------


## Chan

> Et ça tourne a 60 ou 30FPS?


Je sais pas si c'est du troll mais sinon c'est 30fps sur Pro et ça descend pas mal sur la standard apparemment.

----------


## Erkin_

> Je sais pas si c'est du troll mais sinon c'est 30fps sur Pro et ça descend pas mal sur la standard apparemment.


Bordel, ce sont vraiment des immondes arnaques ces jeux/consoles ++.

----------


## Chan

Il était pas prévu pour la Pro à la base donc bon...
Ensuite comme je disais plus haut la Team Ico n'est pas connue pour être une bête en optimisation. 
On peut considérer ça comme un portage à l'arrache tout simplement.
Pour les futurs jeux prévu sur la machine on verra.

----------


## UndeadThings

> Je sais pas si c'est du troll mais sinon c'est 30fps sur Pro et ça descend pas mal sur la standard apparemment.


C'est pas du troll, mais une vraie question.  ::): 
Mais du coup ça fait mal au cul quand meme, meme si c'est pas des pro de l'opti, faut pas déconner, elle est pas en fin de vie la console (et puis ils en sortent une autre plus performante).

----------


## Jughurta

> T'es qui, son banquier?


Je ne suis pas son banquier et je me contrefous qu'il ait dépensé x€ pour ce jeu, je m'intéresse à la qualité globale du jeu, alors ton commentaire à côté de la plaque tu le carres où tu sais.

Après autant de temps de développement excusez moi de m'interroger sur la durée de vie qui me parait très faible et qui pour moi est un critère très important dans un jeu, n'importe quel type de jeu.

----------


## Chan

Je veux bien croire que la durée de vie est importante pour toi mais quel intérêt de le faire durer plus longtemps si l'aventure est assez longue comme ça ?
T'as plein de jeux où l'on gonfle artificiellement la durée de vie,  pourquoi au final ? Contenter les mecs qui se trouvent floué par le prix ou le temps de développement ? Sans déconner.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas du troll, mais une vraie question. 
> Mais du coup ça fait mal au cul quand meme, meme si c'est pas des pro de l'opti, faut pas déconner, elle est pas en fin de vie la console (et puis ils en sortent une autre plus performante).


C'est le studio qui était en fin de vie pour le coup  :Emo: .
C'est pas si grave que ça la fluidité dans ce type de jeu mais c'est dommage c'est vrai.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je veux bien croire que la durée de vie est importante pour toi mais quel intérêt de le faire durer plus longtemps si l'aventure est assez longue comme ça ?
> T'as plein de jeux où l'on gonfle artificiellement la durée de vie,  pourquoi au final ? Contenter les mecs qui se trouvent floué par le prix ou le temps de développement ? Sans déconner.


Et sans déconner, pourquoi ils baissent pas le prix ?

Grow Up/Home se terminent en moins de 5 heures, ils coutent moins de 10€, ça me parait normal.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je veux bien croire que la durée de vie est importante pour toi mais quel intérêt de le faire durer plus longtemps si l'aventure est assez longue comme ça ?


Ça trahit un petit truc si tu te dit "bon faire ça pendant 10h ça passe, pendant 20h c'est pas possible" quand même.

Je suis d'accord qu'il faut pas étirer un concept basique juste pour faire durer par contre rien ne t’empêche d'en introduire d'autres pour faire tenir le joueur.

----------


## Chan

Après j'ai pas dit que le gameplay ne se prête pas à 20 heures de jeu (même si je doute un peu quand même) mais que l'aventure est assez longue. Par contre je n'aurai pas été contre plus de possibilités de gameplay dans ce même temps.

Tiens, toi qui a fait Shadow of Collossus, tu penses qu'il devrait durer plus longtemps par exemple ? En fait j'aimerais savoir si on a eu le même ressenti sur cette aventure.

----------


## Dicsaw

> tu penses qu'il devrait durer plus longtemps par exemple ?


Ça m'aurait pas dérangé on va dire. Le concept même du jeu c'est de tuer des boss en exploitant l'environnement et les plateformes sur les colosses. En partant de cette base toute simple ils auraient pu en faire 30 à la place de 16, par contre il aurait fallu introduire de nouvelles choses au fur et à mesure je pense (comme ils ont fait tout au long des 16 boss, au milieu du jeu quand tu crois que ça va tourner en rond t'as le colosse volant qui apparait par exemple). D'ailleurs j'ai passé pas mal de temps sur le mode chrono.

A la base le nombre de boss était beaucoup plus élevé en plus, avec du jeu en ligne en prime.

Pour The Last Guardian je suis quand même surpris des 10h, je suis curieux de voir si ça peut tenir aussi longtemps sans être chiant.

----------


## Chan

Il y a des petits ajouts qui justement permettent de tenir sur cette longueur. C'est pas extraordinaire tu te doutes bien mais ça fait le taff et c'est bien amené.

Han le boss volant c'est mon préféré avec l'espèce de lion au milieu des colonnes  ::love::

----------


## Supergounou

*iO* (2014)



Jeu de plateforme/réflexion/gravité/die&retry.

150 niveaux à difficulté croissante, dans lesquels il suffit de faire rouler sa bouboule jusqu'au vortex vert. En faisant haut, et bas, il est aussi possible de faire grossir/rétrécir sa boule, ce afin de jouer avec la gravité: par exemple, plus la boule est grosse, plus elle accélère dans les descentes, au contraire dans les montées; en se collant à un mur et en grandissant petit à petit, il est possible de grimper le mur à la vertical; en se mettant tout petit au sommet d'un saut, la boule se fait éjecter plus haut/loin, etc etc...

Pas mal de skill de requis finalement, déjà pour comprendre ces techniques, puis pour les assimiler et enfin pour les appliquer dans les niveaux. Une médaille est attribuée à la fin de chaque niveau, en fonction du temps qu'on a fait: autant dire que pour obtenir les médailles d'or, il faut gérer les timings au poil de cul près.

C'était très sympa comme jeu, mais vraiment trop répétitif. Typiquement le genre de jeu que je garde sur mon disque dur pour quand j'ai 10mn devant moi, afin de faire une poignée de niveau puis passer à autre chose. Là, j'ai mis 1 mois et demi à finir le jeu à titre d'exemple, médailles d'argent sur tous les niveaux, alors qu'en vrai temps de jeu ça m'a prit un peu plus de 6h. Après, les fans acharnées de défis y trouveront surement encore plus de plaisir que moi.

----------


## Cannes

Ce genre de jeu serait parfait sur support mobile (comme c'est répétitifs,un petit niveau par ci, par la) que sur PC :/ Mais il a l'air très cool à jouer.

----------


## Supergounou

Il existe peut-être déjà sur mobile, mais j'aurais trop peur de la maniabilité perso. Ce genre de jeu qui demande des timings super précis, c'est clavier ou rien.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Metro Last Light*

Bah c'était pas très bien. L'infiltration est pas assez intéressante à cause d'une IA pourrie et du nombre possibilité très réduit pour se la jouer silencieux. De l'autre côté, se la jouer bourrin n'est pas intéressant non plus, les armes manquent de pep's et là aussi, l'IA défaillante est un sacré problème. J'ai été pas mal rebuté lors des passages où le jeu nous force à combattre des vagues de monstre qui se contentent de foncer en ligne droite pour nous sauter dessus, le jeu se permet de mettre des boss inintéressant aussi. En fait, tout ce qui touche au gameplay n'est pas bien, ce qui fait que je passais surtout mon temps à éviter tout le monde en piquant un sprint dès que le je pouvais. Après, l'ambiance est pas trop mal, notamment dans les derniers niveaux (je pense à 

Spoiler Alert! 


la Place Rouge

 notamment) mais tout le reste ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard.

Enfin, l'histoire est pas très intéressante, j'ai préféré celle de Metro 2033. 

Oh et le personnage principal qui ne parle pas, sauf pendant les chargements, ça me brise l'immersion, c'est assez dingue.

----------


## Sylvine

Doom bouclé.
C'est inégal, et même à son meilleur c'est pas non plus la folie.

En gros ça marche quand on est dans une arène ouverte et qu'on vole au dessus des démons en les massacrant dans une sorte de danse possédée assez plaisante.

Mais déjà les combats vraiment sympas représentent une minorité du temps de jeu, le reste est partagé entre les longues phase chiantes où on explore pour trouver la carte rouge ou pour choper un bonus "caché" (mais affiché en gros sur ta carte, oulalala que c'est compliqué), les arènes mal branlées où on peine à se déplacer, et des scripts narratifs vraiment trop présents pour un jeu qui commence pourtant en se foutant ouvertement de la gueule de ces procédés.

Et même quand on est dans les meilleures phases de combat du jeu, ba c'est pas si bien que ça en fait, c'est beaucoup trop brouillon et anarchique pour que le joueur ait vraiment le contrôle. Pour gagner il faut juste sautiller partout en tirant avec une arme au pif en priant pour qu'on se prenne pas un projectile perdu (même les démons de base, te font super mal avec ça) ou un ennemi qui nous charge dans le dos.
Y'a un mode mort permanente qui se débloque à la fin, mais je vais même pas y toucher alors que c'est le genre de truc qui me botte d'habitude, je me vois mal crever à cause d'un ennemi de merde après 5 heures de jeu.

Il aurait fallu étendre la très bonne mécanique des "glory kill" pour calmer un peu les combats et laisser le temps de réfléchir à son prochain mouvement en mettant les exécutions en vue à la troisième personne avec une caméra libre.

Aussi il y a beaucoup trop d'options offensives. Une dizaines d'armes qu'on trimballe toutes à la fois à l'ancienne, et comme à l'époque c'est reloux et on utilise surtout la touche "dernière arme utilisée" pour alterner entre nos deux armes favorites.
Par dessus ça 2 modules à alterner pour chaque arme (là aussi je m'en tenait à un seul et je ne changeais quasiment jamais).
Des grenades que je pense jamais à utiliser dans le feu de l'action (j'ai dû m'en servir moins de 5 fois dans tout le jeu).
Une tronçonneuse (dont je me suis quasiment jamais servi non plus) et le BFG en armes spéciales (avec raccourci dédié) qui font office de passe-challenge (quand t'en as marre tu sors un des deux pour faire nettoyer sans effort une pièce).

Au final j'ai fait la plupart du jeu avec mon bon vieux fusil à pompe et son lance-grenade, en changeant avec le lance-roquette/tête chercheuse et le rail-gun/tir chargé pour les plus gros ennemis, il n'y aurait pu avoir que ces 3 armes que ça aurait été pareil, de toute façon elles ont toutes plus ou moins la même efficacité, c'est plus une question de goût (et de munitions restantes).
J'aurais préféré que soit le jeu assume complétement son coté défouloir et gicle complétement la gestion des munitions et me laisse prendre les armes qui m’intéressent, ou alors au contraire essaye de rendre tout ça plus stratégique en limitant le nombre d'arme qu'on peut porter, quitte à faire hurler les puristes (mais on les emmerde).

Dans le même genre les skills passives sont pas terribles, j'aurais aimé plus de folie et/ou des choix stratégiques intéressants qui changent vraiment ma façon de jouer.


Bref, ni la grosse bouse que je craignais, ni la tuerie qu'on ma vendu (enfin si mais au sens premier), à la fin j'avais ce syndrome typique de soulagement d'avoir fini et de pouvoir passer à autre chose (la redondance des décors n'aide pas).
En fait je conseille de jouer tout de suite en mode arcade et de tracer votre race.

----------


## Narushima

*Blackwell Deception*.
C'est l'avant-dernier de la série, et selon moi le plus abouti jusqu'ici. On reste exactement dans le même ton qu'avant, mais ça m'a l'air plus maîtrisé. Les situations et les puzzles s'enchaînent de façon naturelle, c'est agréable.
Avoir joué aux précédents permet de voir un univers un peu plus large que ce que l'on peut voir si ce n'est pas le cas, et de nouveaux éléments d'histoire sont rajoutés de façon élégante. La protagoniste évolue au fil des jeux, et le tout devient plus crédible, plus intéressant.

Deception est plus long que les précédents, ce dont je ne suis pas fan, mais je l'ai relancé sans problème.
Il y a juste un truc que j'ai dû chercher sur internet, parce que c'était mal foutu, mais à part ça, tout bon.

Il m'a convaincu d'acheter le suivant, qui est aussi le denier.

----------


## Astasloth

Toujours sur ma PS Vita achetée cet été (j'ai quand même quelques jeux à rattraper, même si les mauvaises langues disent qu'il n'y en a pas sur cette console), je viens de terminer *Little Big Planet*, l'opus spécial Vita.
J'avais déjà joué à ce jeu, le premier du nom, sur ma PS3 je pense. Je l'avais reçu en cadeau. 
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est un petit jeu de plateforme-puzzle où l'on dirige un sackboy à travers une histoire en général complètement débile à base de "il faut sauver la joie/l'imagination/etc." et en évoluant dans un monde où tous les décors sont fait de carton et de tissu.

Comme j'ai eu le jeu dans le bundle offert avec ma console, je l'ai donc lancé et terminé. L'histoire en elle-même ne dure pas très longtemps. D'après l'achievement que j'ai obtenu, je n'ai apparemment cumulé que 3h de jeu dans ce mode. J'ai eu l'impression de passer beaucoup plus de temps dedans, mais soit, si la console le dit...  ::P: 
Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a tellement de choses à faire, dont pas mal de petits jeux à la con qui se débloquent quand on arrive à attraper des clés dans certains niveaux, que ça rallonge la durée de vie du jeu.
En tout cas, j'ai bien aimé. Il y a quelques passages un peu plus difficiles à aborder que d'autres et qui demandent donc de s'y reprendre quelques fois pour comprendre comment les franchir, mais dans l'ensemble le jeu n'est pas très compliqué et fait du Little Big Planet. Donc quand on a déjà aimé les précédents, on y trouve son compte.
Comme d'habitude on peut customiser son sackboy avec les éléments que l'on récolte à chaque niveau réussi, on peut coller des stickers partout dans les niveaux et on peut décorer son pod (l'endroit en-dehors du jeu). Ca ne sert à rien... Mais c'est amusant.

Ce que j'ai en tout cas bien aimé c'est que toutes les fonctionnalités de la console ont été utilisées : le gyroscope sert à diriger certains véhicules lors de courses contre la montre ou dans des mini-jeu, les écrans tactiles servent sans arrêt pour interagir avec les éléments du décors afin de débloquer des passages ou lancer des mécanismes. Et puisque j'évoque les mini-jeux... En fait ils ont quasiment transformé la console en tablette pour ces phases-là. En effet, bien souvent il nous est demandé de la tenir à la verticale et l'on se retrouve avec des têtes de sackboy à taper lorsqu'elles sortent des trous, une espèce de puzzle bobble fleuri, un jeu où il faut construire la plus haute tour avec des pièces de Tétris soumises à la gravité. Certains mini-jeux peuvent se jouer à deux sur le même écran, et d'autres utilisent les fonctionnalités en ligne.
C'est tout con, mais c'est encore sympa.
Il y a même une zone "arcade" où se trouvent des mini-jeux plus élaborés encore et qui nécessitent de réfléchir un peu ou d'avoir de bons réflexes pour les résoudre.

Il y a aussi un mode création, où l'on peut générer ses propres niveaux avec les éléments de décors que l'on obtient au fur et à mesure de l'aventure, mais je ne l'ai pas encore testé en fait.

Ce n'est donc pas le jeu de l'année (c'est simple, c'est toujours du Little Big Planet), mais ça fait le taff quelques heures. Surtout quand on l'a reçu gratuitement à l'achat de la console. Parce que c'est sympa, c'est mignon, c'est frais et il y a quelques bonnes idées grâce à l'utilisation complète de la console.

----------


## schouffy

> Une tronçonneuse (dont je me suis quasiment jamais servi non plus)


La tronçonneuse est surtout utile en début de jeu quand t'es toujours en rade de munitions.

----------


## Momock

> Il aurait fallu étendre la très bonne mécanique des "glory kill" pour calmer un peu les combats et laisser le temps de réfléchir à son prochain mouvement en mettant les exécutions en vue à la troisième personne avec une caméra libre.


Une décision qui aurait sans doute fait l'unanimité!  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

Je suis le premier à avoir gueule sur Titanfall 2 qui a fait la même chose (passé les exécutions en vue à la 3ème personne), mais là pour ce jeu j'aurai trouvé ça justifié.

Et puis franchement, vu le niveau d'attente qu'il y avait autour de ce jeu avant sa sortie, ils auraient bien pu en faire un casse-brique F2P pour mobile que tout le monde s'en serait foutu.

----------


## perverpepere

Crash Bandicoot (le 1er) à 100% en 20h, j'avais des souvenirs de ce jeux, bas les souvenir c'est des putains de menteur.

----------


## Kaelis

> Crash Bandicoot (le 1er) à 100% en 20h, j'avais des souvenirs de ce jeux, bas les souvenir c'est des putains de menteur.


J'ai refait la trilogie l'année dernière et ouais, c'était loin d'être aussi cool que mes souvenirs d'enfance. J'ai trouvé ça correct sans plus au final (le deuxième je le trouve toujours bon par contre, grâce aux cristaux).

----------


## Dicsaw

Warped  :Bave:

----------


## Kaelis

Trop le foutoir, dans mon souvenir c'était mon préféré mais en le refaisant...  ::|: 

C'est cool qu'il essaye de varier les niveaux mais à un moment c'est carrément bourratif.

Ah et le meilleur jeu Crash Bandicoot c'est CTR  :Perfect:

----------


## perverpepere

> J'ai refait la trilogie l'année dernière et ouais, c'était loin d'être aussi cool que mes souvenirs d'enfance. J'ai trouvé ça correct sans plus au final (le deuxième je le trouve toujours bon par contre, grâce aux cristaux).


J'ai lancé le 2 dans la foulée, il a l'air plus sympas.

J'ai aussi Warped en tête celui là le seul truc dont je me souviens c'est les épreuves chronometré qui m'avaient saoulé. Je verrais après si j'ai envi de le refaire ou pas.

----------


## CptProut

> Trop le foutoir, dans mon souvenir c'était mon préféré mais en le refaisant... 
> 
> C'est cool qu'il essaye de varier les niveaux mais à un moment c'est carrément bourratif.
> 
> Ah et le meilleur jeu Crash Bandicoot c'est CTR


Le mario party like etait fun aussi.

----------


## Kaelis

Par contre y a un truc que j'avais pas oublié dans le premier Crash Bandicoot...



 :Boom: 

J'entends encore les "schlklong - schlklong - schlklong - schlklong" la nuit...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le mario party like etait fun aussi.


Crash Bash ouais, à 4 c'était top (sauf le truc avec les billes là, à se faire couiller parce qu'on est sur les côtés).

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai aussi Warped en tête celui là le seul truc dont je me souviens c'est les épreuves chronometré qui m'avaient saoulé.


C'était trop cool les épreuves contre la montre !  ::o:

----------


## perverpepere

Un peu ça va, c'est quand y'en as plusieurs que ca pose problème.

----------


## Warven

*Hotline Miami*

Un jeu que n'aurait probablement pas renié Familles de France. Une bonne bataille de moeurs pour eux, un bon trip pour moi. De la baston, de la baston et de la baston. Sans oublier la baston. C'est direct et franc du collier. On rentre dans l'action comme une lettre dans la Poste. Aucune frustration sur le Die & Retry. J'avais des doutes sur certaines situations : _comment vais-je faire pour passer ce niveau ?_ et au bout du compte, on y arrive. J'ai particulièrement aimé l'ambiance, les clichés et les références (Drive & Co). Je ne lui trouve pas de défauts, car je n'en ai pas envie. Le jeu était pile ce que je cherchais. Maintenant, je ne vais pas aller chercher le rang A+ à chaque niveau, et encore moins récupérer les masques manquants. Mais un petit niveau, de temps en temps en fignolant ses pas de danse, là, pas de problème : j'y retourne sans hésiter.

----------


## znokiss

> C'était trop cool les épreuves contre la montre !


T'avais pas fait un topic là-dessus ?

----------


## Sylvine

Si.
Enfin, pas juste là-dessus, c'était plus généralement sur les jeux où il faut aller vite.

D'ailleurs je pourrais rajouter le dernier Doom avec son mode arcade, que je trouve bien plus amusant que Bulletstorm.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *OXENFREE*

Bon sang, qu'est ce que ça fait du bien de jouer à un bon truc après avoir enchaîné deux jeux très pauvre.

En bref, c'est vachement bien, déjà y a une direction artistique vraiment agréable à l'oeil avec son côté crayonné et sa gamme de couleur qui en nuance de bleu et de vert (avec quelques autres touches couleurs évidemment), y a vraiment une sacrée bonne ambiance qui se dégage de tout ça, y a de la poésie, une aura mystique et mystérieuse aussi, avec une pointe d'épouvante pour parachever le tout et pour aider à ressentir les éléments qui s'entrechoquent, on a une superbe musique qui nous accompagne tout le long du jeu, franchement, ça doit être la meilleure OST que j'ai pu entendre cette année. Pour le reste, c'est un jeu narratif pas très compliqué avec quelques énigmes à base de fréquence radio, rien d'insurmontable mais ce n'est grave, car l'important, c'est l'histoire et là, le jeu est vachement bien foutu grâce à des personnages bien écrit et des dialogues au rythme savamment maîtrisé qui donne un côté extrêmement fluide aux échanges entre les personnages, c'est sûrement l'un des jeux narratifs où les conversations m'ont paru les plus dynamique et semblable à une conversation dans la vraie vie. L'histoire est très intéressante aussi, ça mélange pas mal de thème, je peux pas vraiment en dire plus sans spoiler mais voilà, elle est très bien cette histoire.

Donc voilà, si vous aimez les jeux narratifs, OXENFREE, c'est le haut du panier. Un vrai petit délice.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je viens de finir "*That Dragon, Cancer*". Tenter d'être objectif sur un tel jeu est complètement à côté de la plaque, mais on peut tenter :
Si vous n'avez pas d'enfants, ça pourrait se décrire comme un pseudo-jeu, walking-simulator du pauvre un peu mal branlé, voire mystico-religieux sur la fin. Si vous n'aimez pas les enfants, passez votre chemin ça n'a absolument aucun intérêt dans ce cas.
Mais dans _mon_ cas j'ai des enfants, et pour avoir failli en perdre le sujet est, disons, "sensible" par moments. J'ai passé la majeure partie de mon temps à chialer, émotivement surchargé. Alors bon, mon avis est clairement biaisé et je serais incapable de le recommander à qui que ce soit, mais là j'ai trouvé une sorte de catharsis qui a libéré un torrent de larmes, parce que c'est poétique, bien amené, et ça ne tombe pas dans le pathos.
 :Emo:

----------


## Canard WC

> Toujours sur ma PS Vita achetée cet été (j'ai quand même quelques jeux à rattraper, même si les mauvaises langues disent qu'il n'y en a pas sur cette console), je viens de terminer *Little Big Planet*, l'opus spécial Vita.
> J'avais déjà joué à ce jeu, le premier du nom, sur ma PS3 je pense. Je l'avais reçu en cadeau. 
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est un petit jeu de plateforme-puzzle où l'on dirige un sackboy à travers une histoire en général complètement débile à base de "il faut sauver la joie/l'imagination/etc." et en évoluant dans un monde où tous les décors sont fait de carton et de tissu.
> 
> Comme j'ai eu le jeu dans le bundle offert avec ma console, je l'ai donc lancé et terminé. L'histoire en elle-même ne dure pas très longtemps. D'après l'achievement que j'ai obtenu, je n'ai apparemment cumulé que 3h de jeu dans ce mode. J'ai eu l'impression de passer beaucoup plus de temps dedans, mais soit, si la console le dit... 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a tellement de choses à faire, dont pas mal de petits jeux à la con qui se débloquent quand on arrive à attraper des clés dans certains niveaux, que ça rallonge la durée de vie du jeu.
> En tout cas, j'ai bien aimé. Il y a quelques passages un peu plus difficiles à aborder que d'autres et qui demandent donc de s'y reprendre quelques fois pour comprendre comment les franchir, mais dans l'ensemble le jeu n'est pas très compliqué et fait du Little Big Planet. Donc quand on a déjà aimé les précédents, on y trouve son compte.
> Comme d'habitude on peut customiser son sackboy avec les éléments que l'on récolte à chaque niveau réussi, on peut coller des stickers partout dans les niveaux et on peut décorer son pod (l'endroit en-dehors du jeu). Ca ne sert à rien... Mais c'est amusant.
> 
> ...


Je te conseille Gravity Rush qui est une pépite de la Vita ! Mais ça n'est pas la seule !
 :;):

----------


## schouffy

> J'ai terminé *OXENFREE*





> Je viens de finir "*That Dragon, Cancer*"


Bon vous êtes gentils avec vos jeux de hippies mais parlons un peu de vrai jeu vidéo  ::ninja:: .

Je viens de finir *Hitman*. Par finir j'entends que j'ai fini le mode histoire, et ça m'a pris environ 13 heures.

C'était bien. Très bien. Les maps sont immenses, les briefings puent la classe, ça donne vraiment envie d'étrangler des mecs à la corde à piano.
On peut se composer sa propre difficulté selon le mode de jeu que l'on choisit (infiltration fantôme ou infiltration létale ou puzzle game), et la plupart des façons de jouer sont intéressantes.

Je vais me concentrer sur les défauts.
- Les maps sont pensées comme de grands terrains de jeu, et c'est très bien, mais finalement les opportunités de buter des cibles sont assez scriptées et contextuelles. Il n'y a pas vraiment de façon de tuer une cible qui n'aie pas été pensée par les dév, en tout cas je l'ai ressenti comme ça. Je n'ai pas eu l'impression comme dans certaines missions de Silent Assassin (mon épisode préféré) ou BM, d'exploiter un timing super serré ou une technique que j'ai vraiment eu l'impression d'inventer.
- La mécanique des déguisements est toujours cool, mais je la trouve un peu binaire dans cet opus. La plupart des ennemis ne te reconnaissent pas, sauf ceux ayant un point blanc au-dessus de la tête. C'est la seule aide que j'ai laissée dans les options (tout est désactivable, oh yeah) car sinon il n'y a aucun moyen de différencier les mecs que tu rends suspicieux des autres. Je préférais l'ancienne méthode où tout le monde pouvait nous reconnaître, ça augmentait la tension.
- Les étranglements et takedown, même de face, sont trop simples et rapides à exécuter. Le jeu s'en trouve un peu facilité, mais on évite le die & retry trop fréquent donc c'est pas forcément un mal, ça encourage à continuer une mission même si tout se passe pas exactement comme prévu.
- Le loadout est un peu léger et ça fait un peu de la peine de voir un agent surentraîné mandaté par une organisation milliardaire, quadriller des sous-sols à la recherche de mort-au-rat pour empoisonner un cocktail...

Je disais que j'avais fini le jeu, mais en fait je l'ai à peine effleuré. Les maps sont tellement immenses et pleines de possibilités que je vais y passer encore à l'aise le double de temps, à tester plein de trucs. Y'a d'autres objectifs, des challenges, du scoring, bref je vais me faire une boulimie de chauve.

C'est un excellent jeu, le premier qui arrive à me faire décrocher de R6 Siege depuis cet été et (mais je vais y réfléchir encore un peu) probablement mon GOTY. Dans ta face Dark Souls III.

----------


## Haelnak

> *Hitman*. 
>  (...) Je préférais l'ancienne méthode où tout le monde pouvait nous reconnaître, ça augmentait la tension.


Comme dans Hitman Absolution quand tu dois faire la toupie sur les quais pour ne pas te faire repérer par les flics ?


Sinon, de mon côté, j'ai terminé *OXENFREE*

En bref, c'est vachement bien, déjà y a une direction artistique vraiment agréable à l'oeil avec son côté crayonné et sa gamme de couleur qui en nuance de bleu et de vert (avec quelques autres touches couleurs évidemment), y a vraiment une sacrée bonne ambiance qui se dégage de tout ça, y a de la poésie, une aura mystique et mystérieuse aussi, avec une pointe d'épouvante pour parachever le tout et pour aider à ressentir les éléments qui s'entrechoquent, on a une superbe musique qui nous accompagne tout le long du jeu, franchement, ça doit être la meilleure OST que j'ai pu entendre cette année. Pour le reste, c'est un jeu narratif pas très compliqué avec quelques énigmes à base de fréquence radio, rien d'insurmontable mais ce n'est grave, car l'important, c'est l'histoire et là, le jeu est vachement bien foutu grâce à des personnages bien écrit et des dialogues au rythme savamment maîtrisé qui donne un côté extrêmement fluide aux échanges entre les personnages, c'est sûrement l'un des jeux narratifs où les conversations m'ont paru les plus dynamique et semblable à une conversation dans la vraie vie. L'histoire est très intéressante aussi, ça mélange pas mal de thème, je peux pas vraiment en dire plus sans spoiler mais voilà, elle est très bien cette histoire.

Donc voilà, si vous aimez les jeux narratifs, OXENFREE, c'est le haut du panier. Un vrai petit délice.

----------


## Narushima

Comme ça ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Comme dans Hitman Absolution quand tu dois faire la toupie sur les quais pour ne pas te faire repérer par les flics ?
> 
> 
> Sinon, de mon côté, j'ai terminé *OXENFREE*
> 
> En bref, c'est vachement bien, déjà y a une direction artistique vraiment agréable à l'oeil avec son côté crayonné et sa gamme de couleur qui en nuance de bleu et de vert (avec quelques autres touches couleurs évidemment), y a vraiment une sacrée bonne ambiance qui se dégage de tout ça, y a de la poésie, une aura mystique et mystérieuse aussi, avec une pointe d'épouvante pour parachever le tout et pour aider à ressentir les éléments qui s'entrechoquent, on a une superbe musique qui nous accompagne tout le long du jeu, franchement, ça doit être la meilleure OST que j'ai pu entendre cette année. Pour le reste, c'est un jeu narratif pas très compliqué avec quelques énigmes à base de fréquence radio, rien d'insurmontable mais ce n'est grave, car l'important, c'est l'histoire et là, le jeu est vachement bien foutu grâce à des personnages bien écrit et des dialogues au rythme savamment maîtrisé qui donne un côté extrêmement fluide aux échanges entre les personnages, c'est sûrement l'un des jeux narratifs où les conversations m'ont paru les plus dynamique et semblable à une conversation dans la vraie vie. L'histoire est très intéressante aussi, ça mélange pas mal de thème, je peux pas vraiment en dire plus sans spoiler mais voilà, elle est très bien cette histoire.
> 
> Donc voilà, si vous aimez les jeux narratifs, OXENFREE, c'est le haut du panier. Un vrai petit délice.






 :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

Bah je pense pareil et j'avais la flemme d'écrire un truc. 
On va dire que c'est du partage.  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Fini *Finding Teddy*. Un point'n click plutôt sympa. Un peu de musique, pas de dialogues (ni texte, ni voix) et des puzzles assez facile. On finit le jeu en 2h max. Les graphismes sont assez bien fait et j'ai bien aimé les deux heures que j'ai passées sur le jeu.

Il faut quand même noter que le jeu a quelques puzzles à base de notes et de musique (pour lesquels j'ai utilisé un guide, parce que je suis nul pour ça).

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Shadow Warrior 2*, en 21h et en mode difficile et en torchant toutes les missions secondaires.

Si j'ai passé autant d'heures dessus, c'est que forcément j'ai apprécié le truc, même si le jeu n'est pas parfait. Je voulais me prendre Doom, mais ce qui m'a souvent rebuté en voyant des vidéos du jeu, c'est une certaine "mollesse" dans l'action en général, et _dasher_ comme un porc et couper des ennemis en rondelles dans SW 2 me semblait bien plus amusant. De ce point de vue-là, aucun soucis, le jeu fait bien son taf et les combats sont intenses et jouissif tout du long.

Les armes à feu, bien que certaines fassent des dégâts plus que respectables, sont assez décevantes à utiliser dans leur ensemble à cause d'un manque de patate et des bruitages bien trop sages à mon goût; on est clairement pas sur un jeu Dice, et malheureusement ça se sent trop. Au final, mon arme à distance que j'aimais le plus utilisé, c'était l'arc. J'ai néanmoins bien aimé le fait que l'on puisse garder le même un joujou durant tout le jeu, en l'améliorant au fur et à mesure pour faire face aux ennemis de plus en plus résistants. D'ailleurs à ce propos, j'ai lu quelques plaintes concernant les ennemis "sacs à PV", mais je comprends pas le problème, étant donné qu'avec les bonnes améliorations, ces derniers tombent bien vite.

Graphiquement, le jeu est assez agréable à l'oeil, surtout pour les décors naturels et certaines ambiance vraiment réussies. On peut mettre toutes les options au taquet sur une GTX 970, même si j'ai quand même eu des chutes de FPS quand il y avait trop de particules à l'écran, surtout lors des explosions par météo pluvieuse. Heureusement, c'est assez rare.

Les cartes, lors des missions secondaires, sont générée de manière aléatoire, et même si dans l'ensemble ça fonctionne plutôt bien, j'ai pas échappé au problème du genre, comme par exemple un arbre qui a poussé au milieu d'un salon. Autre soucis, la sensation de faire un peu toujours les mêmes maps, même si la météo ou l'heure change, c'est assez redondant, surtout que chaque mission est sensée se dérouler dans un lieu différent, mais on se retrouve avec les même endroits "préfabriqués".

Le côté Borderlands du jeu est assez prononcé, surtout au  niveau du _loot_ des gemmes d'améliorations, mais moins au niveau des nouvelles armes trouvées, et c'est tant mieux parce que trouve ça vite emmerdant de devoir sans arrêt changer de flingues, ou de passer son temps à les comparer pour voir laquelle est un poil meilleure que l'autre.

Le scénario du jeu se laisse suivre, même si rapidement j'en ai eu plus rien à battre (contrairement à SW 1, d'ailleurs), et les boss sont assez faciles à buter, surtout le final, qui ne m'a posé aucun soucis, tellement j'ai farmé comme un goret pour avoir les meilleurs dégâts possibles.

Pour conclure, je dirais que c'est un jeu que le recommande à ceux qui aiment les combats pêchus mais qui ne sont pas trop rebuté par la collectionnite aigüe, ni le bricolage d'améliorations d'armes (on passe pas mal de temps dans le menus à faire ça, entre 2 missions).

----------


## Goji

*Ori & the blind forest (Definitive Edition)*
Que dire qui n'a pas déjà été dit, puisque ce jeu a été encensé par la critique et par les joueurs ?
Bah rien, sinon que j'ai adoré au point de le terminer à 100%.

----------


## Astasloth

> Je te conseille Gravity Rush qui est une pépite de la Vita ! Mais ça n'est pas la seule !


Merci pour le conseil. J'en ai déjà entendu parler et je pense que je me le prendrai un de ces jours.
Comme je le dis, je rattrape mon retard avec la Vita donc j'ai quand même déjà une belle liste de jeux à acquérir  :;):

----------


## Koma

*Soma*, et c'était une belle claque. L'ambiance est fantastique et le jeu est d'une angoisse... mais l'angoisse au sens premier, la déprime, la détresse. Cette critique contient des spoilers de porc.



Spoiler Alert! 


Tout le côté Ghost in the Shell avec les scans, le héros qui découvre sa propre mort, c'est d'une noirceur... le thème de la vie éternelle mis à mal de fort belle manière.




Alors y'a bien des trucs qui me chifonnent : 



Spoiler Alert! 



- la survivante qui escalade le space gun depuis les abysses pour vivre ses derniers moments à la station en surface : 4000 m en 4h ? avec les courants et tout ? Je reste dubitatif.
- parfois un manque d'explications claires sur certains points de l'histoire. Je n'ai pas compris sans le wikia (j'ai du loupé un log) pourquoi sur Omicron ils avaient tous plus de tête. Ou j'ai mis du temps à comprendre que les cadavres qui respirent sont des morts réanimés, je croyais à des humains en stase façon Alien et je ne comprenais pas pourquoi on ne pouvait pas leur parler ni les aider.
- beaucoup, beaucoup de background, mais à un point où j'ai eu du mal à reconstituer tous les évènements, retenir qui était qui, et sur quelle station (les lettres grecques n'aident pas à les différencier).





La fin du jeu accélère un peu les délires over the top à mon goût



Spoiler Alert! 



- twists un peu surfaits avec Ross et ses pouvoirs télépathiques et de téléportation qui foutent complètement à plat tout le délire autour de la technologie biomécanique hors de contrôle et du transhumanisme par l'informatique, là on passe en mode super sayen... puis le poisson géant qui le dévore quand il va nous tuer... mouais.
- le super ordinateur de l’IA au fond de l’abysse : que le fuck. OK, le jeu nous fait aller toujours plus profondémment au coeur des ténèbres, mais bon... le super ordinateur quantique over the top planqué dans l'endroit le plus inatteignable du monde, c'était un peu facile.



Mais rien de bien grave non plus.

Des mécaniques pas forcément toujours très fines concernant la gestion des ennemis et le gameplay d'affrontement. 



Spoiler Alert! 



Une partie de cache cache OK. Une partie de cache cache avec un ennemi aveugle mais surdéveloppé de l'ouïe OK. Au bout d'un moment ça se répète. 

La "witch" (metal girl) qui chiale et qui ne bouge pas si on l'active pas mais qui finit quand même par te coller au cul pour une séquence scriptée en mode "FERME LA PORTE CATHERINE FERME LA PORTE", c'était inutile. Et puis ça fait redite cheap du passage dans le navire coulé avec le monstre téléporteur qu'on ne doit pas regarder en face (passage pas mal réussi, j'ai couru comme un dératé mais le level design est assez intuitif pour ne pas se tromper sur le chemin du retour, contrairement à la partie avec Yoshida).

Le dernier "boss", Yoshida, le monstre et son animation est glaciale, l'idée sympa (1 2 3 soleil), mais j'ai du manger ce passage en boucle jusqu'à l'écoeurement avant d'arriver à bien m'orienter et trouver la façon de passer, c'était angoissant, mais ça a fini par être juste lourd.



Au niveau de la musique, j'ai pas été transcendé non plus.

Maintenant pour le reste, quelle claque. Des thèmes de SF mis à mal et utilisées dans un mélange complexe et bien utilisé, une DA classique mais solide, un sens du détail dans le level design et l'utilisation de cette DA (cette maitrise de la lumière et des ombres, combien de fois j'ai cru voir des formes bouger dans le noir autour de moi), un sound design claustrophobique au possible, une écriture en nuances et un doublage de qualité qui sert une aventure d'une noirceur profonde, et qui présente au joueurs des tableaux grotesques d'une réalité complètement anxiogène. 



Spoiler Alert! 



Je repense aux dialogues surréalistes avec les premiers scans enfermés dans les corps des robots, l'interrogatoire de Wan dans la matrice de simulation, la prise de conscience de Simon de son être physique et du décalage entre sa véritable mort et ses résurrections, les choix difficiles nous proposant d'effacer des vies ou des traces de vies à jamais, dans un monde ravagé et douloureux, faisant de nous à la fois un libérateur d'âmes en peine et un meurtrier potentiel...

Explorer le background du jeu permet aussi de mesurer l'ampleur de la folie profonde de ce complexe pris d'assaut par les forces de la nature et le destin à la fois tragique, cruel et surtout horrible des différents membres du personnel dont on retrouve (parfois) les corps sur place au gré de nos errances.

Le passage avec Brandon Wan qu'on interroge dans l'ordinateur et le concept de l'Ark, ça m'a fait penser à certains épisodes de Black Mirror (notamment ceux de la dernière saison avec le jeu vidéo virtuel qui dérape et celui sur Juno et la vie numériquee post mortem). La conviction inébranlable et un peu maladive de Catherine envers cette parodie de paradis artificiel propulsé dans l'espace, qui pourrait presque être perçue comme une matrice aussi esclavagiste et paradoxale que celle du film éponyme si on reconsidère la chose sous un autre angle, j'avais presque envie de pouvoir dialoguer avec elle pour lui dire combien elle était cinglée. 

Je ne sais pas, l'idée repose sur une bonne logique, mais à chaque évocation de l'Ark, j'ai eu envie de rire jaune, parce que tout ça me semblait complètement insensé au final.

Même avec la scène de fin post-roll et l'épisode similaire de Black mirror sur le sujet, je ne sais pas, c'est quelque chose qui réveille une angoisse en moi, je ne saurai pas expliquer complètement pourquoi.




Et un jeu qui justifie enfin l'utilisation des effets post FX visuels, et les exploitent plutôt bien (

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai adoré le principe de faire dérailler les capteurs visuels de Simon pour symboliser sa santé mentale quand les monstres rôdent autour de lui, et puis c'est quand même pas banal de jouer un cadavre réanimé qui se prend pour un être humain

). 

Alors oui, le jeu bave un peu niveau textures et n'est pas des plus éclatants, et que dire des sorties sous-marines...  une fois au fond de l'océan, ça reste les passages les plus mémorables que j'ai retenu de la DA et de l'atmosphère du jeu. Les fonds marins obscurs sont à la fois magnifiques et menaçants, effrayants par leurs ombres infinies et les menaces grotesques qui s'y baladent, les courants, la vase et l'eau empêchant de distinguer quoi que ce soit de net, chaque lumière apparaissant dans le lointain faisant à la fois office d'une bouée de sauvetage et d'une angoisse potentielle ("et si c'était une menace ?")... j'ai été frappé par la beauté morbide de ces espaces tout en essayant, tout mal à l'aise que j'étais, d'abréger au plus vite mes expéditions sous-marine pour retrouve le faux confort psychologique des bâtiments de Pathos II.


La fin est excellente ! 

(

Spoiler Alert! 


je parle celle de Simon II (ou Simon III, c'est selon le point de vue), pas celle de son scan dans l'espace

)

On la connaît d'avance, on sait que ça va finir comme ça, mais le jeu arrive à nous faire zapper ce détail à force de nous balader émotionnellement (

Spoiler Alert! 


Jin Yoshida,

 putain j'ai détesté ce passage  :Emo: ), alors que



Spoiler Alert! 


 tout le concept de la copie est explicitement montré quand on change de corps oui, ça m'est revenu en mémoire qu'au moment où Simon lance le satellite, donc je savais que ça finirait comme ça, mais ce que j'ai adoré, c'est la dispute qui surcharge l'omnitool et la coupure brutale de la fin avec ce pauvre type qui se retrouve seul entouré de monstres et de robots déments au fond des abysses de l'Atlantique  ::XD:: 

...


Le pauvre  :Emo: 




Soma est aussi une aventure que j'ai trouvé emprunte d'une profonde tristesse, d'un désespoir lancinant. C'est limite si parfois, je me demandais pourquoi continuer vu ce qu'il reste à sauver, et l'issue que Catherine propose au joueur 

Spoiler Alert! 


pour "sauver l'humanité"

. 

Des sentiments très étranges, opposés et complexes m'ont pris en jouant, et ça, c'est quand même très fort de la part du jeu. 

Moi qui ne suit pas trop fan des "jeux qui font peur", je le recommanderais à n'importe qui pour l'expérience sensorielle et émotive qu'il procure pour peu qu'on se laisse aller et que l'on s'imprègne de son univers. J'avais beaucoup aimé Bioshock à la fois pour sa DA, son ambiance et son histoire, mais Soma vient de lui mettre un coup de boule sur les deux derniers critères, chose que je n'aurais pas cru possible avant de l'essayer.

----------


## Zerger

> Moi qui ne suit pas trop fan des "jeux qui font peur", je le recommanderais à n'importe qui pour l'expérience sensorielle et émotive qu'il procure pour peu qu'on se laisse aller et que l'on s'imprègne de son univers..


Ouf, je l'avais recommandé à pas mal de personnes qui avait la flippe facile. J'avais peur d'avoir fait une erreur  ::P: 
Ouais l'ambiance est geniale... la descente dans les Abysses  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

Tu me l'as vendu Koma !

----------


## Illynir

Idem.

----------


## Haelnak

Ne vous enflammez pas non plus hein. 
C'est un bon jeu, oui, mais les mécaniques utilisées commencent à vieillir, ça fait rarement peur et c'est parfois archi-mou (le passage sous l'eau  ::zzz:: ).

Par contre, comme Koma, je trouve que l'ambiance est très mélancolique et l’inéluctabilité des événements à venir renforce ce sentiment de tristesse. 
Faut pas y jouer si vous traversez une période de dépression légère.  ::):

----------


## Koma

Oui, pour ajouter à ce que dit Nakazz, je précise que je n'ai pas fait les Amnesia. C'est ma première expérience "fear & infiltration" en la matière (j'ai aussi Cryostasis, mais je n'y ai pas encore joué), à part un peu de testouille d'Alien Isolation (mais pas vraiment lancé non plus, et puis A:I propose une expérience différente avec une tangente FPS qui permet de se défendre contrairement à Soma).

Ca doit jouer dans mes impressions par rapport à ceux qui ont mouliné les jeux de Frictional, mais pour ma part, ça reste une sacrée expérience. Un autre facteur qui doit jouer c'est que je l'ai plié en 2 soirées (11 heures de jeu au compteur), ce qui m'a permis de rester assez concentré et focalisé dans le jeu.

Une dernière chose, c'est dommage que les choix personnels durant le jeu, s'ils sont émotionnellement puissants, n'influent en aucun cas sur la fin du jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En tout cas j'ai hâte de voir ce que les mecs du studio de dév vont pondre pour leur prochain jeu !

----------


## Zerger

La composante FPS d'Alien est quand meme très très légère, et SOMA reste avant tout une ballade intéractive, les phases avec les monstres restent assez light.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Batman The Telltale Series*

Bon, c'était pas mal, l'illusion de choix fonctionne plutôt bien et l'histoire est assez intéressante, ils se sont permis de faire une réécriture des personnages de la mythologie Batman qui fonctionne plutôt bien et qui permet des retournements de situation assez inattendue. En tout cas, je me suis bien immergé dans le truc, je pense que ça a aussi bien marché parce que je suis fan de Batman (et que le jeu m'a donné la possibilité de la jouer en mode vengeur à plusieurs reprises et c'est comme ça que j'aime mon Batman). Graphiquement, c'est moins une bouillie que Game of Thrones et le style BD colle bien à l'univers pour le coup.

Bon par contre, c'est toujours aussi court (surtout l'épisode 4 que j'ai bouclé en 30 minutes) et je suis un peu amer concernant la fin (mais c'est pas la faute du jeu, c'est juste qu'il y a un truc qui me plaît pas, il manque un choix).

Bref, plutôt du bon Telltale pour le coup.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai fini *Batman The Telltale Series*
> 
> Bon, c'était pas mal, l'illusion de choix fonctionne plutôt bien et l'histoire est assez intéressante, ils se sont permis de faire une réécriture des personnages de la mythologie Batman qui fonctionne plutôt bien et qui permet des retournements de situation assez inattendue. En tout cas, je me suis bien immergé dans le truc, je pense que ça a aussi bien marché parce que je suis fan de Batman (et que le jeu m'a donné la possibilité de la jouer en mode vengeur à plusieurs reprises et c'est comme ça que j'aime mon Batman). Graphiquement, c'est moins une bouillie que Game of Thrones et le style BD colle bien à l'univers pour le coup.
> 
> Bon par contre, c'est toujours aussi court (surtout l'épisode 4 que j'ai bouclé en 30 minutes) et je suis un peu amer concernant la fin (mais c'est pas la faute du jeu, c'est juste qu'il y a un truc qui me plaît pas, il manque un choix).
> 
> Bref, plutôt du bon Telltale pour le coup.


30 minutes ? Comment t'as fait ? Il ne m'a pas semblé si court, moi cet épisode. Pour le truc qui ne te plait pas, tu sais expliquer ? (en spoiler évidemment).

Terminé également *Batman The Telltale Series* (épisodes 4 et 5). J'aime assez bien le format par épisodes et leur durée qui permet généralement de se faire un épisode en une petite soirée (ce qui donne généralement 6-8 heures de jeu en tout). J'ai bien aimé le jeu, mais je l'ai trouvé moins intense que The Walking Dead (saison 1) et The Wolf Among Us. On a le choix plusieurs fois d'aborder une conversation en tant que Batman ou en tant Bruce Wayne, une plutôt bonne idée, même si je suppose que concrètement, l'impact est minime.
En tout cas, un tout grand merci à *Evilblacksheep* qui m'a offert le jeu via cpcgifts.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> 30 minutes ? Comment t'as fait ? Il ne m'a pas semblé si court, moi cet épisode. Pour le truc qui ne te plait pas, tu sais expliquer ? (en spoiler évidemment).
> 
> Terminé également *Batman The Telltale Series* (épisodes 4 et 5). J'aime assez bien le format par épisodes et leur durée qui permet généralement de se faire un épisode en une petite soirée (ce qui donne généralement 6-8 heures de jeu en tout). J'ai bien aimé le jeu, mais je l'ai trouvé moins intense que The Walking Dead (saison 1) et The Wolf Among Us. On a le choix plusieurs fois d'aborder une conversation en tant que Batman ou en tant Bruce Wayne, une plutôt bonne idée, même si je suppose que concrètement, l'impact est minime.
> En tout cas, un tout grand merci à *Evilblacksheep* qui m'a offert le jeu via cpcgifts.


Pour les 30 minutes bah j'ai juste joué, je n'ai rien fait de spécial  ::ninja:: 

Pour le truc qui ne m'a pas plu 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'aurais voulu avoir la possibilité de sauver Vicki, même si ça signifiait de laisser mourir Alfred, j'aurais bien voulu que le choix soit possible.



Ah et sinon, les sous-titres dans l'épisode 5 sont un saccage pur et simple  ::O:

----------


## sebarnolds

Bizarre pour les 30 minutes. J'ai pas chronométré, mais j'ai pris plus de temps c'est sûr (1h30 ? 2h ?).

Je n'ai même pas pensé à 

Spoiler Alert! 


la sauver. Mais l'état de Batman n'était pas très logique il me semble : il se bat comme un malade, puis boite à moitié pour porter Alfred.



En VO ? J'ai rien remarqué au niveau des sous-titres. En VF, Telltale n'a jamais eu bonne réputation, alors j'ai gardé l'habitude de jouer en VO.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Oui, pour ajouter à ce que dit Nakazz, je précise que je n'ai pas fait les Amnesia. C'est ma première expérience "fear & infiltration" en la matière (j'ai aussi Cryostasis, mais je n'y ai pas encore joué), à part un peu de testouille d'Alien Isolation (mais pas vraiment lancé non plus, et puis A:I propose une expérience différente avec une tangente FPS qui permet de se défendre contrairement à Soma).
> 
> Ca doit jouer dans mes impressions par rapport à ceux qui ont mouliné les jeux de Frictional, mais pour ma part, ça reste une sacrée expérience. Un autre facteur qui doit jouer c'est que je l'ai plié en 2 soirées (11 heures de jeu au compteur), ce qui m'a permis de rester assez concentré et focalisé dans le jeu.
> 
> Une dernière chose, c'est dommage que les choix personnels durant le jeu, s'ils sont émotionnellement puissants, n'influent en aucun cas sur la fin du jeu.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> En tout cas j'ai hâte de voir ce que les mecs du studio de dév vont pondre pour leur prochain jeu !


J'ai joué à tous leurs jeux depuis le premier Prenumbra, et SOMA est clairement le plus abouti. Je ne reviens pas sur ton test parfait, mais j'attends moi aussi avec impatience ce qu'ils vont sortir par la suite, c'est un studio qui n'a fait que progresser jusque là, c'est encourageant.

Tu vas voir, Alien : Isolation c'est comme Yoshida mais pendant 10 heures  ::happy2::

----------


## esprex

> J'ai terminé *OXENFREE*


C'est pas trop dur à suivre en anglais comme jeu narratif ?
J'ai le niveau qui me permet de comprendre et me faire comprendre dans le langage courant on va dire, mais pas le niveau pour lire un roman en anglais par exemple.
C'est honteux de ne pas proposer de traduction pour un jeu comme ça  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est pas trop dur à suivre en anglais comme jeu narratif ?
> J'ai le niveau qui me permet de comprendre et me faire comprendre dans le langage courant on va dire, mais pas le niveau pour lire un roman en anglais par exemple.
> C'est honteux de ne pas proposer de traduction pour un jeu comme ça


Bah, ils parlent assez vite et tu dois choisir ta réponse avant que ton interlocuteur ait fini de parler, un peu comme en vrai. Tu "construis" ta réponse tout en assimilant l'information. 
Ce qui implique de lire et d'écouter en même temps assez régulièrement.

Il n'y a pas de pause entre deux phrases, sauf exceptions logiques.

Je suis vraiment bon en anglais et il y a une ou deux situations qui m'ont un peu fait galérer. Soit à cause de termes familiers et/ou peu communs, soit à cause du rythme très rapide.
Par contre l'élocution et l'articulation sont parfaites et on comprend super bien. Rien à voir avec l'anglais écrasé de Davos dans Game of Thrones.

----------


## esprex

Ah... on va éviter alors  ::ninja:: 

Je me répète mais ils abusent de pas proposer de traduction  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah... on va éviter alors 
> 
> Du coup, je me répète mais ils abusent de pas proposer de traduction


Surtout qu'en mars ils avaient annoncé que la version française arriverait "dans quelques mois".

----------


## SuicideSnake

Disons que ça doit pas être facile de traduire le jeu en français.

Les réponses que tu peux donner dans le jeu sont généralement résumé en quelques mots dans des petites bulles sauf qu'en français, c'est moins facile de résumer une idée en quelques mots.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini de faire mumuse avec *Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes*.

Pour faire simple: génial. Un très bon exemple de ce à quoi devrait ressembler un jeu triple andouillette: non seulement c'est beau, mais plus qu'un "monde ouvert" avec trois items cachés moisis, c'est le gameplay qui est extrêmement ouvert. On approche les missions comme on veut, ça génère plein de petits moments de gameplay originaux et la recette d'infiltration Metal Gear est clairement sublimée. On peut aussi s'amuser à faire plein de conneries, c'est fun, joie bonheur, j'étais sur le cul à la fin du premier run de Ground Zeroes (la mission principale, j'ai mis grosso merdo deux heures) tellement ce fut plaisant et immersif. La thune est clairement passée dans le gameplay et ça se ressent, le jeu est basé sur le gameplay, on est très loin d'un Last of Us avec esbroufe graphique mais gameplay super basique sur rails dans des couloirs.

Sur le sujet de la durée de vie et des "démos payantes", j'y ai au final passé environ 14h30 d'après Steam, sans me forcer. J'ai fait Ground Zeroes, les quatre missions suivantes, un run de ramassage des emblèmes, puis les deux missions bonus.
La mission Déjà vu est un super bonus, tellement fun que je l'ai refaite en hard (et en mode 

Spoiler Alert! 


modèles MGS1+neige

 pour le trip), la mission Jamais Vu est bien fun aussi (hormis la fin).
Bref, j'ai atteint ce nombre d'heures sans forcer, sans refaire les missions en hard sauf une et sans passer du temps à faire les petits défis à la noix.
Comparé à certains jeux encensés un peu partout (je te regarde Inside...), 14h c'est pas si mal pour une "démo payante" au final. Et oui, j'ai acheté le jeu sur PC en solde Steam en 2016 et je me fous des conditions de la sortie originale.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Fini de faire mumuse avec *Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes*.
> 
> Pour faire simple: génial. Un très bon exemple de ce à quoi devrait ressembler un jeu triple andouillette: non seulement c'est beau, mais plus qu'un "monde ouvert" avec trois items cachés moisis, c'est le gameplay qui est extrêmement ouvert. On approche les missions comme on veut, ça génère plein de petits moments de gameplay originaux et la recette d'infiltration Metal Gear est clairement sublimée. On peut aussi s'amuser à faire plein de conneries, c'est fun, joie bonheur, j'étais sur le cul à la fin du premier run de Ground Zeroes (la mission principale, j'ai mis grosso merdo deux heures) tellement ce fut plaisant et immersif. La thune est clairement passée dans le gameplay et ça se ressent, le jeu est basé sur le gameplay, on est très loin d'un Last of Us avec esbroufe graphique mais gameplay super basique sur rails dans des couloirs.
> 
> Sur le sujet de la durée de vie et des "démos payantes", j'y ai au final passé environ 14h30 d'après Steam, sans me forcer. J'ai fait Ground Zeroes, les quatre missions suivantes, un run de ramassage des emblèmes, puis les deux missions bonus.
> La mission Déjà vu est un super bonus, tellement fun que je l'ai refaite en hard (et en mode 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Tu as joué à MGS V aussi?

----------


## Sylvine

J'adore la critique Jean-Michel la rage.  :^_^: 
Toutes les deux lignes il faut chier sur un autre jeu au pif.




> Et oui, j'ai acheté le jeu sur PC en solde Steam en 2016 et je me fous des conditions de la sortie originale.


Le mec complétement psychotique qui se fait des débats dans sa tête en donnant lui même des arguments qui invalident sa thèse.  ::love:: 

Vite, un autre jeu !

----------


## parpaingue

> Tu as joué à MGS V aussi?


Ce sera l'étape suivante, après une petite pause.

----------


## Haelnak

Tu vas sûrement y passer 250h vu que tu as réussi à atteindre 14h sur Ground Zeroes !  ::o:

----------


## parpaingue

> J'adore la critique Jean-Michel la rage. 
> Toutes les deux lignes il faut chier sur un autre jeu au pif.
> 
> 
> Le mec complétement psychotique qui se fait des débats dans sa tête en donnant lui même des arguments qui invalident sa thèse. 
> 
> Vite, un autre jeu !


Non, pas au pif. J'insiste sur ce point parce que Ground Zeroes s'est fait énormément basher dessus, je n'ai pas cité "démo payante" au hasard. Alors qu'il y fait clairement mieux que pas mal de jeux pour lesquels le "problème" n'est pas retenu.
Pour la seconde partie, on voit maintenant dans pas mal de critiques, notamment dans cpc, des retours du type "En solde à pas cher plus tard ça sera bien.", ben ça s'applique maintenant à son cas, c'est tout.

Si avoir un avis clair t'appelles ça rager, tu dois probablement considérer que Plus Belle la Vie est "une œuvre  qui certes peut ne pas plaire à tout le monde" ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Catel

*Shantae 1/2 Genie Hero*

En 6h30 (mais pas à 100%, y'a un choix à faire vers la fin et ça me semble un peu bancal)
Y'a plein de petites idées charmantes, les devs ont passé beaucoup de temps à soigner les transformations adorasexy de Shantae (en dryade, en sirène, en petit singe, en harpie...), moins à réfléchir à leur game design. Après les critiques sur la forme Metroid-like des précédents jeux, ils ont choisi un entre-deux: Scuttle Town n'est plus qu'un hub. Sauf qu'on passe toujours beaucoup de temps, au final, à reparcourir un nombre limité de niveaux (six) qu'on a déjà faits, à la recherche de nouveaux secrets. Pas vraiment de nouveaux personnages non plus.

Notons aussi la VF assez magique, half-amateur, half-google trad, en tout cas totalement ratée. Soit vous estimez qu'elle rajoute au charme niais du jeu, soit il faut la refaire entièrement.

----------


## Haelnak

> Non, pas au pif. J'insiste sur ce point parce que Ground Zeroes s'est fait énormément basher dessus, je n'ai pas cité "démo payante" au hasard. Alors qu'il y fait clairement mieux que pas mal de jeux pour lesquels le "problème" n'est pas retenu.
> Pour la seconde partie, on voit maintenant dans pas mal de critiques, notamment dans cpc, des retours du type "En solde à pas cher plus tard ça sera bien.", ben ça s'applique maintenant à son cas, c'est tout.
> 
> Si avoir un avis clair t'appelles ça rager, tu dois probablement considérer que Plus Belle la Vie est "une œuvre  qui certes peut ne pas plaire à tout le monde" ou un truc du genre.


Bah le jeu dure 2h et constitue le prologue de MGSV, il a de quoi se faire critiquer...

----------


## Yakaaa

> Si avoir un avis clair t'appelles ça rager, tu dois probablement considérer que Plus Belle la Vie est "une œuvre  qui certes peut ne pas plaire à tout le monde" ou un truc du genre.


Tu es un génie.

Je rejoins Sylvine, faut arrêter de profiter de parler d'un jeu pour critiquer tout (et tout le monde, d'habitude). Ton retour est cool, clair et très compréhensible, sincèrement reste sur ce domaine, il te va bien mieux que le genre que tu te donnes.

----------


## Momock

> Tu vas sûrement y passer 250h vu que tu as réussi à atteindre 14h sur Ground Zeroes !


J'ai passé 78 heures sur Ground Zeroes, mais j'ai pas atteint les 250 heures sur MGSV ("seulement" 238 heures).

78 heures, quand-même... j'avais vraiment hâte que le jeu complet sorte, on dirait!

Sinon... GZ dure pas 2 heures hein. Un mec qui me dit qu'il a finit toutes les missions en 2 heures, je ne le crois pas.

Pas compris la shitstorm par rapport à la critique de parpaingue sinon.

----------


## sousoupou

Je viens de finir *Tales of Symphonia*

Environ 50h sans grinder (peut-être 1 ou 2h pour acheter quelques équipements).

*Les + :* Un petit RPG à l'ancienne, histoire assez plaisante, quelques twists. Les personnages sont très attachants.

Le gameplay est bien bourrin en combat, quoique assez basique. Les alliés IA se démerdent pas trop mal.

*Les - :* Sur la map globale, la caméra m'a rendu fou...

Les donjons du dernier tiers du jeu sont inutilement longs et certaines énigmes clairement trop compliquées et / ou trop fastidieuses.

Globalement une bonne surprise pour le 1er jeu de cette franchise qui m'était inconnue.

Du coup je lorgne sur Tales of Zestiria et sur Tales of Berseria (pas encore sorti celui-là)...

----------


## Haelnak

> Sinon... GZ dure pas 2 heures hein. Un mec qui me dit qu'il a finit toutes les missions en 2 heures, je ne le crois pas.


Faudrait vraiment être un mytho qui prétend aussi avoir terminé Grimrock 2 sans soluce.  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Faudrait vraiment être un mytho qui prétend aussi avoir terminé Grimrock 2 sans soluce.


Faudrait connaître les missions et la map par coeur, surtout.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Non c'est vrai, vous déconnez, ça se fini pas en 2h Ground Zeroes.


Par contre en 2h30, oui.

----------


## Supergounou

*Seasons After Fall* (2016), offert par l'ami *Baalim*, encore un gros merci à lui.  ::): 



Exploration. Non, pas réflexion, ni plateformer, juste exploration. Poussé par une force mystérieuse, un mignon petit renard pénètre dans une forêt normalement interdite aux animaux.

J'adore Swing Swing Submarine. Pour moi, Block That Matter et surtout Tetrobot & Co, leurs jeux précédents, sont des exemples de puzzles games: ultra intelligents, calibrés au millimètre près, qui arrivent à se renouveler avec un level design putain d'inspiré, des perles. J'attendais donc de faire leur dernier jeu avec beaucoup d'impatience, et... bon, j'ai franchement beaucoup aimé, mais pas pour les raisons évoquées ci-dessus.

Seasons after Fall est beau. Il est splendide, magnifique, je pense que c'est le plus beau jeu 2D auquel j'ai joué, Ori peut aller se coucher. La DA, les couleurs, les animations, c'est du grand art. Seasons after Fall est aussi très agréable à écouter. L'OST, composée uniquement avec des instruments à cordes frottées, violons, violoncelle, et alto, est magistrale, et colle parfaitement à l'ambiance mélancolique et mystique du jeu. Le sound design frôle aussi la perfection, chaque saison possède son lot de sons en tout genre qui viennent sublimer l'immersion déjà envoutante. Ce jeu donc, c'est du bonheur pour les yeux et les oreilles.

L'histoire, elle, est un trip écolo-mystique digne de Mononoke. C'est super mignon, très fleur bleu, elle se dévoile petit à petit grâce à la narration discrète mais maitrisée, bravo aux deux acteurs français qui font un très bon travail de doublage et qui sont convaincants dans leur rôle respectif, soit dit en passant. Bon, cette histoire, ça ne plaira clairement pas à tout le monde, ça manque clairement de piou piou boom bang, mais moi ça me parle. Petit coup de gueule cependant, attention gros spoil de l'histoire: 

Spoiler Alert! 


s'il vous plait, arrêtez de faire crever des animaux dans vos jeux messieurs les développeurs indés. Déjà, ça me rend tout triste, mais en plus ça devient tellement cliché que ça pourrait bientôt devenir un mème internet

.

Bon, maintenant qu'on a parlé de la forme du jeu, attaquons les choses qui nous intéressent, et qui fâchent. Premier nominé, la maniabilité. Beurk. C'est lourd, imprécis. Ça fait 30 ans que je joue aux plateformers, je crois que j'ai rarement autant chié de saut dans un même jeu. C'est tellement casse-gueule que les devs ont incorporé une arnaque, à savoir que le saut est légèrement en mode auto pilote dès lors qu'on saute d'une plateforme à une autre. Ça ne marche pas tout le temps, mais heureusement que c'est là, ça permet d'éviter de se viander en boucle dès qu'un saut demande un poil de précision (ce qui est assez rare cela-dit). Bon, on s'y fait plus ou moins rapidement, mais même alors, l'échec peut subvenir à n'importe quel moment (on tombe juste d'un étage, c'est impossible de mourir).

Ensuite, les énigmes. Et là... SwingSwing quoi... et Tetrobot alors, vous n'en avez rien retiré? Ce génie dans le level design, il est où? Au début, j'ai même cru que j'allais pas voir le bout du jeu: je jouais par session de 10mn, le temps de faire 1 ou 2 écrans: des lignes droites, une poignée de sauts, rien d'autre à part l'ennui profond. On découvre tous les environnements du jeu en 1h30, et là, c'est limite le miracle, enfin ça se lance! On est déjà plus où moins libre d'aller là où on le désire, et les énigmes commencent enfin à se corser. Ça reste très simple, trop simple même, pas d'affolement, mais au moins ça permet de faire fonctionner un peu son cerveau.

Ces énigmes reposent sur une mécanique de gameplay particulière, à savoir le pouvoir de passer d'une saison à une autre d'une simple pression de touche, ce qui va changer notre manière d’interagir avec l’environnement. Ça se fait vite, de manière efficace, et tout le jeu repose là dessus. Sur le papier, je trouve que c'est une super idée, sauf qu'ici malheureusement, ce n'est pas bien exploitée. Les mécaniques propres à chaque saison sont redondante, et si les premières fois qu'on a affaire à elles, on peut se poser des questions, par la suite on ne réfléchit même plus, on s'exécute. Trop peu de renouvellement donc. Et c'est bien dommage parce que derrière ça repose sur quelques très bonnes idées: en gros, pour résoudre une grosse énigme, plutôt originale, il faut faire plusieurs petites énigmes, toutes les mêmes. Je sais pas très bien expliquer ça, mais pour moi c'est du gâchis, surtout venant de ces mecs là.

Et finalement, en vrac, la durée de vie est courte mais ça va encore (6h15 le 100% en prenant son temps), le level design est vraiment trop linéaire et pas assez inspiré, je trouve que ça manque d'objets planqués ça et là.

En conclusions, il ne faut pas croire, j'ai trouvé ce jeu très bon, voir excellent. En fait, je suis très déçu par SwingSwingSubmarine qui m'avaient habitués à mieux, mais objectivement ce jeu est vraiment bien. J'aime les jeux qui demandent à réfléchir, avec un level tortueux et/ou des phases de plateformes complexes, rien de tout ça ici. Par contre, dans le genre jeu d'exploration à la cool, où le joueur progresse de manière linéaire, sans trop se prendre la tête mais un peu quand même, c'est beau, c'est splendide. Tiens, pour ceux qui y ont joué, si je devais faire une comparaison à la con, ce jeu c'est comme Brothers: A Tall of Two Sons. Et si on le prend tel quel, c'est du bonheur à n'en pas douter.

----------


## Momock

@Supergounou: bizarre ton problème de sauts, j'ai rien ressenti de tel (au delà du fait qu'on dirige un renard et qu'il saute un peu différement). Et Ori reste largement plus beau et détaillé que Season After Fall, il faut que tu le relances si tu crois le contraire (ou que tu revoies un trailer).

----------


## Kaelis

> Ce sera l'étape suivante, après une petite pause.


Y a rien qui sera mieux que le Camp Omega, je préfère te prévenir.

----------


## Haelnak

> Et Ori reste largement plus beau et détaillé que Season After Fall


Yep, je confirme. 

Ce n'est pas flagrant en screens, mais en mouvement, oui.

----------


## Illynir

> Du coup je lorgne sur Tales of Zestiria et sur Tales of Berseria (pas encore sorti celui-là)...


C'est de la merde, en revanche je te conseille très fortement Tales of the abyss sur PS2 mais il n'est pas en FR.

----------


## sousoupou

> C'est de la merde, en revanche je te conseille très fortement Tales of the abyss sur PS2 mais il n'est pas en FR.


Ah flûte  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry:: 

Et pourquoi les 2 autres sont moins bien que Symphonia ?

----------


## Illynir

Depuis Tales of Xillia, Bandai Namco (ou Namco Bandai je ne me rappelle jamais de l'ordre) ont fait un virage dans la série que je trouve très regrettable. Changement de style graphique pour commencer: on passe d'un style animé cell shading sympa à une 3D lambda digne d'une PS2 lissé, ensuite ils ont voulu faire des jeux semi open world sauf qu'ils ne savent pas faire, que le semi open world en question est complètement vide et moche et sans aucun intérêt. Evidemment ça se répercute également dans les donjons qui ne sont plus qu'une succession de couloir vide avec des monstres à tuer sur la route, pas d'énigme, rien, que dalle, nada. Le niveau zéro de l’intérêt. Je trouve également les scénarios bien moins travaillés que les anciens et pour clouer le cercueil une politique de DLC un peu merdique. Logique que la qualité baisse quand on sait que maintenant ils en sortent un par an pour engranger du fric, comme tous les éditeurs ils tuent la licence à petit feu. tous les fans leurs disent de se calmer et de prendre le temps de faire un bon jeu pourtant... On espère un sursaut après Berseria...

Bref je conseille les Tales of avant Tales of Xillia du coup, Tales of vesperia sur PS3/360 par exemple, les Tales of sur PS2 (Tales of the abyss est mon deuxième préféré). Mon préféré reste et restera de toute façon le tout premier: Tales of phantasia sur Super Nintendo (traduit en FR avec un patch) ou bien la version amélioré avec un peu de doublage sur PSX mais en anglais. A savoir que la version PSP full doublé existe mais en japonais, un groupe est en train de le traduire en anglais mais ça n'arrivera pas tout de suite. Je conseille bien évidemment la version PSX du coup mais si vraiment l'anglais te gêne la version SNES en FR est bien aussi. C'est sans doute l'un des plus beau jeu SNES que j'ai vu sur cette console et l'un des rares jeux à utiliser une cartouche 48 MB.

Si tu te limite au français tu seras un peu restreint dans tes choix en effet, mais si l'anglais ne te gêne pas ça t'ouvre des possibilités de TRÈS bons jeux.  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini le scénario de The Crew, ainsi que l'exploration de toute la carte, et c'était très cool.
Il me reste à farmer de la thune et des caisses pour débloquer l'ensemble des véhicules

----------


## Cannes

Il y a un scénar dans The Crew?  ::o:

----------


## Momock

@Illynir: ce fut informatif. Ça confirme ce que j'avais l'impression de voir par rapport au Tales Of récents (auxquels je n'ai pas tenté de jouer).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il y a un scénar dans The Crew?


Oui, une histoire à suivre avec un enchaînement de courses variées dans tous les Etats Unis. L'histoire n'est pas bien originale, mais les courses sont globalement sympas

----------


## Supergounou

> Et Ori reste largement plus beau et détaillé que Season After Fall, il faut que tu le relances si tu crois le contraire (ou que tu revoies un trailer).


Surement la DA qui me touche plus alors, Ori j'avais l'impression d'un vert/bleu/gris omniprésent qui me pétait le crane. Après je ne suis pas du genre à m'extasier devant des graphismes, et vu que Ori est bien plus rapide que SAF peut-être ai-je pris moins le temps de les apprécier.

Pour les sauts, en fait il y a un léger arrêt du renard (genre quelques frames) dès qu'on s'approche d'une plateforme, et qui laisse le temps de placer le jump. C'est ultra perturbant au début, d'autant que ça ne le fait pas à chaque fois. Ça et le fait de ne pas avoir d'inertie quand on part de l'arrêt (comme un vieux mario en gros, mais avec un timings bien plus court pour choper la full speed), j'ai pesté pendant 6h sur les contrôles perso. Je vais check un speedrun demain d'ailleurs, voir s'il n'y a pas une arnaque à exploiter au niveau de la programmation.

----------


## Supergounou

Bon, j'ai check vite fait sur speedrun.com, seulement 2 runners pour le moment dont un gamin français insupportable qui détient le record du monde, ça va être dur en l'état de se faire une idée des abus du moteur. Mais ce qui me rassure, c'est que même ce recordman puéril rate souvent ses sauts, ça ne vient donc pas forcément de mes doigts  ::P:

----------


## Harest

> ... les Tales of sur PS2 (Tales of the abyss est mon deuxième préféré) ...


Après avoir fait Tales of Symphonia sur GC*, j'avais justement recherché un autre Tales of à prendre et j'ai pris en import Tales of Legendia (PS2), que j'avais trouvé pas mal aussi. Tales of the Abyss était aussi beaucoup mentionné.

Après de façon générale je me suis un peu détaché des RPG "classiques", principalement pour un gameplay plus dynamique, dans le genre hybride que sont les A-RPG. Même si les combats de ToSymphonia étaient quand même bien foutus. C'est pas du ff au (simili) tour par tour que je n'arrive plus à supporter.

_*Pour le contexte, c'était y'a plus de 10 ans au moins, la GC en question était une édition ToS._

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai fini *Owlboy*.

C'est le jeu le plus charmant que j'ai fait cette année : une petite merveille  ::love:: 

C'est une joie pour les yeux et les oreilles : musiques faites par un petit orchestre toujours dans le sujet, 2D super chiadée même si (modérément) pixelisée, environnements superbes et pas d'économies de bout de chandelle sur les animations (même si c'est pour un seul et unique gag ou moment, ça a été fait).

Le jeu a mis des années à se faire et ça se sent dans l'écriture : y a pas de temps morts, les personnages sont très bien caractérisés et la moindre conversation sonne juste. Je m'imagine bien que les types ont eu le luxe de la réflexion et ont probablement réécrit plusieurs fois les dialogues. L'histoire est très bien, il y a pas mal de grands moments avec des thèmes de jeux de rôle japonais de la grande époque (j'ai beaucoup pensé aux anciens FF) comme les amitiés sans niaiserie, le cataclysme, le destin du monde, les disparus, les raisons et les camps de chacun...

Le jeu est court (je jouais en streaming donc Steam a pas compté mais ça doit se tenir sur 7 à 8 heures) mais j'insiste sur le fait qu'il est bien rempli (au passage il y a fréquemment des boss qu'on battra souvent en bourrinant comme un âne).

Le problème du jeu ou plutôt ce qui me laisse perplexe c'est le principe même en fait. On joue avec un personnage qui peut voler, on se retrouve à traverser certains tableaux d'une traite qui sont bourrés de pièges, plateformes et tutti quanti qui passent à la trappe tellement il est facile de survoler tout ça. C'est pas rhédibitoire mais ça m'a laissé pantois pendant quelques phases.

Dommage que le jeu ne soit pas traduit en français (uniquement du texte) ça aurait été une pièce de très grand choix pour vos éventuels petiots. Mais ne vous privez pas de ce jeu, guettez une promo au pire mais faites-le  :;):

----------


## DeadFish

*Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days*, en 6 heures.

Je ne comprends pas la logique des fusillades. Toutes les couvertures ne protègent pas complètement mais si on bouge, on se fait sécher par l'aimbot ; les couvertures sont disposées de sorte à trouver de bonnes lignes de tir mais aucun ennemi n'a d'angle mort donc où qu'on se trouve, on se mange les rafales de tout le monde ; les arènes permettent des prises à revers mais on ne peut jamais isoler un ennemi ou groupe d'ennemis et le bonhomme n'est pas très mobile, de toute manière. On a finalement aucune autre option viable que de se poser dans un coin tranquille et d'aligner bêtement les têtes qui dépassent, d'autant que les ennemis sont statiques. Ça donne l'impression qu'ils ont créé des décors et balancé des ennemis et des couvertures au pif sans vraiment réfléchir aux dynamiques à l'intérieur de la map.

À côté de ça, on a le droit à une ou deux séquences d'infiltration incompréhensibles (il fallait tirer ou pas ?) et à la pire séquence de rail shooting du monde (on ne voit absolument rien, il faut juste recouvrir l'écran de balles et prier pour que les ennemis ratent leurs tirs).

C'est dommage parce qu'esthétiquement, ça envoie de la purée. La Shanghai poisseuse, les petits espaces avec des milliards de trucs qui volent, les nuages de poussière et le verre qui pète dans tous les sens, l'aspect found footage (qui n'est pas logique, d'ailleurs), la surenchère permanente, etc.

C'est tout le problème du jeu, il est hyper classieux mais il fait cool pour faire cool : une chouette coquille remplie de merde.

----------


## Sylvine

> Sinon... GZ dure pas 2 heures hein. Un mec qui me dit qu'il a finit toutes les missions en 2 heures, je ne le crois pas.


Dans ce cas je t'explique pas la durée de vie du 5 si tu fais toutes les missions, récupère toutes les plantes, toutes les armes, tous les animaux...

La durée de vie ça désigne soit bêtement le temps pour finir la trame principale (donc là juste la première mission, on doit bien être dans les 2-3 heures), soit le temps avant que le jeu ne lasse, et là ça va varier d'un joueur à l'autre, donc on l'évite de comparer avec d'autres jeux qu'on a pas aimé.

----------


## parpaingue

Nah, quand tu lances une partie, tu passes forcément par l'écran de sélection de mission, donc tu sais très bien qu'il reste du contenu important et pas juste des trucs planqués à ramasser.
C'est un jeu centré sur le gameplay qui te propose du contenu, qui plus est avec des objectifs qui varient beaucoup, pour profiter de ce qu'il propose.

Dire que ça se finit en deux heures parce que c'est la trame principale, c'est le même raisonnement que les gens qui critiquent Dishonored parce qu'il se finit en quatre heures en fonçant dans le tas vers les marqueurs d'objectifs et en zappant à minima la moitié du jeu, sans profiter de tout le boulot sur le level design, l'univers et l'immersion. Certes, y a des gens qui font ça, souvent pour "passer au jeu suivant", mais perso je joue aux jeux vidéos pour le fun, pas pour valider une checklist de jeux finis.

----------


## Momock

> Dans ce cas je t'explique pas la durée de vie du 5 si tu fais toutes les missions, récupère toutes les plantes, toutes les armes, tous les animaux...
> 
> La durée de vie ça désigne soit bêtement le temps pour finir la trame principale (donc là juste la première mission, on doit bien être dans les 2-3 heures), soit le temps avant que le jeu ne lasse, et là ça va varier d'un joueur à l'autre, donc on l'évite de comparer avec d'autres jeux qu'on a pas aimé.


Ah ben non, tu te plantes genre complètement. La "durée de vie" ça ne désigne pas le temps qu'il faut mettre pour juste finir la trâme principale en ne touchant à rien d'autre. Ou en tout cas c'est jamais comme-ça que je l'ai interpété en lisant des tests puisque les testeurs disent souvent avoir fait une grosse ou la majeure partie du contenu secondaire quand ils donnent la durée de vie d'un jeu (et s'il ne l'ont pas fait ils tentent de le dissimuler puisque ça donnerai l'impression qu'ils ne font pas leur boulot). 

Évidemment ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont complétionnistes à 100% non-plus, c'est un entre deux, ce que jouerai une personne normale. Et ce serait normal dans un jeu qui propose plusieurs missions de les faire. Se limiter à faire la première mission au bout de deux heures alors qu'on a lâché 30 balles pour le jeu, c'est être doublement un attardé mental (pour se plaindre sur les forums que le jeu ne fait que deux heures alors qu'il l'a à peine effleuré et pour avoir lâché 30 balles pour un "prologue"), c'est pas "normal" d'être abruti à ce point.

----------


## Sylvine

61.3% des joueurs (donc par définition les "joueurs normaux") PC n'ont fini que la mission principale.

----------


## Momock

Ouiiii, et je suis certaiiiiin qu'ils ont tous lâché 30 boules pour le jeu.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Cannes

Du coup, je viens de finir *The Wolf Among Us*. En fait j'y avait déjà joué y'a longtemps de cela mais je ne l'avais jamais fini. Du coup, j'ai adoré, c'était super bien l'un des meilleurs Telltale (l'univers de Fable doit bien aider) mais c'est vraiment génial. Les choix sont vraiment cools surtout avec la répercussion finales (j'en dis pas plus) et les personnages sont super bien écrits avec le truc du livre des Fables qui est une super idée pour développer du background.  ::wub:: /10

----------


## schouffy

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec Sylvine sur le sujet de la durée de vie.
Faut pas se leurrer, GZ son principal intérêt (et sa raison d'être) c'est la trame principale. Le reste c'est des trucs rajoutés au chausse-pied pour éviter de trop faire foutage de gueule.
Après si t'accroches vraiment au jeu (qui est réussi, et j'y ai moi-même passé 6 heures je dirais) tu peux toujours continuer à jouer, mais on peut pas vraiment intégrer ça dans la durée de vie. Sinon tu peux multiplier la durée de vie de Dishonored par exemple par 2 ou 3 vu qu'il y a plusieurs façons de jouer au jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouiiii, et je suis certaiiiiin qu'ils ont tous lâché 30 boules pour le jeu.


Non, mais je vois pas bien le rapport.

----------


## Haelnak

C'est comme ceux qui sortent que Binding of Isaac dure plus de 500h parce qu'il leur a fallu ce temps pour débloquer tous les items, etc.

----------


## Supergounou

Alors qu'en fait il suffit de 5mn pour tuer Mom's Foot  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Momock

> Non, mais je vois pas bien le rapport.


Bah je parlais des mecs qui se sont achetés GZ day one (donc avant les tests, avant d'avoir une idée du contenu, et surtout plein pot) et qui chouinent ensuite que ça ne dure que deux heures. Si t'as lâché 30€ (ou 40? Je ne sais plus jusqu'où ils avaient osé entuber du trisomique) pour une grosse démo, tu devrais au moins essayer de rentabiliser, nan?

----------


## Haelnak

> Si t'as lâché 30€ (...) pour une grosse démo, tu devrais au moins essayer de rentabiliser, nan?


Rentabiliser un jeu... 
Jouer sans plaisir pour dire de faire baisser le coût horaire, je trouve ça d'une tristesse sans nom.
Et ça ne fait pas augmenter la durée de vie. 

Moi j'ai pris le jeu assez rapidement, mais pas à 30€, trop cher pour un DLC pré-sortie. 
Je me suis fait la mission scénarisée en 2h/2h30 et d'autres trucs dont certains assez inintéressants (sauver les prisonniers  ::zzz:: ), je suis resté 4h sur le jeu.

Le défaut majeur, tout comme pour MGS V, c'est que l'infiltration est beaucoup trop simple.

----------


## Sylvine

> Bah je parlais des mecs qui se sont achetés GZ day one (donc avant les tests, avant d'avoir une idée du contenu, et surtout plein pot) et qui chouinent ensuite que ça ne dure que deux heures. Si t'as lâché 30€ (ou 40? Je ne sais plus jusqu'où ils avaient osé entuber du trisomique) pour une grosse démo, tu devrais au moins essayer de rentabiliser, nan?


Ba peut-être, mais je vois toujours pas le rapport.

La durée de vie c'est la durée de vie, que tu payes ton jeu 100€ ou que tu l'ais gratuitement.




> Le défaut majeur, tout comme pour MGS V, c'est que l'infiltration est beaucoup trop simple.


Ce qui était cool sur GZ (et qui a disparu sur le 5 pour une raison bizarre) c'est que tu pouvais régler la difficulté pour mette un truc assez hardcore.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ce qui était cool sur GZ (et qui a disparu sur le 5 pour une raison bizarre) c'est que tu pouvais régler la difficulté pour mette un truc assez hardcore.


Et il y avait des caméras aussi pour compliquer la chose, sur MGSV ça n'existe quasiment pas. 

Sinon, la "durée de vie" de Ground Zeroes selon le site HowLongToBeat :



C'est une moyenne basée sur des chiffres donnés par les utilisateurs inscrits. Il y a très peu de trolls et c'est relativement fiable, en général.

Pour MGSV, j'ai mis 45h pour faire toutes les missions (dont les trucs secondaires originaux comme sauver les "anciens" un peu tarés -c'était sympa d'ailleurs-) et, selon le site, c'est le temps moyen de pour faire la main story :



Après je n'ai pas fait les redites de la deuxième partie du jeu mais je pense que c'est compté comme "main story" par la plupart des gens puisqu'il faut faire des aller-retours débiles pour débloquer les missions principales si on veut éviter de faire ces missions.

----------


## Supergounou

Et en plus sur howlongtobeat, il y a plusieurs durées de vie.

----------


## Momock

> Rentabiliser un jeu... 
> Jouer sans plaisir pour dire de faire baisser le coût horaire, je trouve ça d'une tristesse sans nom.


Ah bah c'est à ceux qui râlent parceque le jeu ne dure "que" deux heures pour 30€ qu'il faut dire ça. Visiblement ils n'ont pas trouvé leur investissement "rentable".

Et pourquoi "sans plaisir"? C'est vachement bien GZ!

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah bah c'est à ceux qui râlent parceque le jeu ne dure "que" deux heures pour 30€ qu'il faut dire ça. Visiblement ils n'ont pas trouvé leur investissement "rentable".


Non, ils ne disent pas que c'est peu "rentable" mais que c'est prendre les gens pour des cons que de vendre le prologue du vrai jeu à 30€, surtout que ça dure 2h. 
Sérieusement, c'est un morceau de MGSV qu'on a coupé et vendu à part pour 30€. En gros, le pire du DLC "moderne" (ça comporte une partie du scénario principal) et ça sort avant le jeu... 
Tu m'étonnes que certains fassent la tronche. 

Et puis MGS, avant le V, c'est un jeu au gameplay efficace mais aussi centré sur le scénario, pas un bac à sable.
À partir de là, c'est facile de comprendre pourquoi 61% des joueurs n'ont terminé que la mission principale de Ground Zeroes.

----------


## parpaingue

D'un autre côté, une personne achetant GZ aime à priori les jeux d'infiltration, je ne pense pas que ce soit fou de supposer ça.
Du coup, la mission principale se faisant en deux heures et des brouettes, y a vraiment pas à se forcer pour vouloir faire les missions supplémentaires, au contraire même logiquement le joueur en veut plus.
Ça tombe bien, les missions sont là pour ça, elles sont de qualitay et se font justement sans forcer. Et je parle bien des missions, pas de la collecte/S-rank partout/100%, là effectivement faut vraiment n'en vouloir et ça concerne peu de monde. Mais je pense qu'on atteint très facile les 5 à 6 heures de contenu sans avoir besoin de passer par la collectionnite ou le challenge supplémentaire.

----------


## Momock

Vous avez tous les deux raison, nAKAZZ et parpaingue, ça dépend juste des attentes de celui qui a acheté le "DLC", en fait.

Perso je l'avais pris vraiment comme une démo, pour tester le gameplay en lâchant un "petit" prix (une quinzaine d'euros il me semble) plutôt que d'éventuellement prendre MGSV plein pot à sa sortie et de le regretter. Finalement ça aura valu le coup, à ce prix là. C'est un peu comme si j'avais acheté un des épisodes du dernier Hitman, en fait.

----------


## Nephizz

> le site HowLongToBeat :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/35bc03b...2ab50b7fbe.jpg
> 
> C'est une moyenne basée sur des chiffres donnés par les utilisateurs inscrits. Il y a très peu de trolls et c'est relativement fiable, en général.


Je ne comprends pas trop comment on peut considérer que c'est crédible.

Tu ne sais pas dans quel mode de difficulté les joueurs ont fait le jeu, si le temps qu'ils donnent correspond à un premier run, si ils ont utilisé une soluce, si ils sont du genre à afk toutes les dix minutes pour aller fumer une clope, voire même si ils ont déjà touché au jeu... 
Tu ne sais pas non plus si les mecs se basent sur le temps affiché en fin de partie et qui ne prends donc pas en compte les fails après avoir chargé une sauvegarde (sauf sur une plateforme genre Steam qui calcule combien de temps le jeu a tourné)
Sans compter qu'il doit y avoir une part non négligeable de mecs qui postent des temps ridiculement court uniquement pour faire enfler leur e-penis.

Après je ne dis pas, c'est parfois étonnamment précis même sur des jeux qui durent plusieurs dizaines d'heures, mais des fois les temps estimés me paraissent complètement à l'ouest.

Cet été je regardais le marathon d'un speedruner qui faisait des jeux en mode découverte et les gens sur le chat s'étonnaient qu'il mette parfois trois fois plus de temps pour finir certains jeux par rapport à ce qui est indique sur HLTB. Bon après je ne sais pas, peut être que le streamer est une quiche.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je ne comprends pas trop comment on peut considérer que c'est crédible.


C'est une moyenne, donc, comme toute moyenne, il faut surtout prendre en compte le nombre d'échantillon. Si la moyenne est calculée sur 10 pelés, mieux vaut se méfier. Si l'échantillon est de 1 million de personnes, il y a de forte chance que ce soit précis.

----------


## schouffy

Et puis ce genre de considérations remet en cause le principe même de durée de vie puisque chacun joue différemment.
La moyenne, c'est un indicateur suffisant.

----------


## djewom

Ce site est rigolo :

----------


## banditbandit

Combien de temps pour faire décoller la fusée ?

----------


## Samus

Le moment ou toute crédibilité tombe... ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Ce site est rigolo : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a9c...596916d68e.jpg





> Le moment ou toute crédibilité tombe...


Bah non, justement parce qu'ils ont un code couleur indiquant la "précision" de la chose. Du bleu (ok) ou rouge (peu fiable).
Donc là, pour Tetris, ce n'est pas fiable, quelle surprise.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Momock

> Bah non, justement parce qu'ils ont un code couleur indiquant la "précision" de la chose. Du bleu (ok) ou rouge (peu fiable).


Comment déterminent-ils la fiabilité? Et que signifie "combined"?

----------


## Supergounou

> Comment déterminent-ils la fiabilité?


L’échantillonnage justement.

----------


## Samus

La durée de vie d'un jeu est elle une donnée quantifiable? vous avez deux heures.

----------


## djewom

J'avoue le screen c'était juste pour troller. Ceci dit plus sérieusement : comment doit-on interpréter la colonne "combined" : "Tetris se termine en 7H c'est en bleu donc c'est fiable" ?
Honnêtement si on m'avait demandé de mettre un chiffre au pif, j'aurais mis bien plus. 
Au delà de ça, je comprends l'intérêt du site, mais AMA ça n'a aucun sens d'y inclure certains jeux, dont Tetris.

Pour en revenir au topic :

J'ai terminé récemment *Edge of Nowhere*: (TPS en VR, sur l'oculus store)
C'est un excellent jeu pop corn! Le jeu se termine assez vite en mode normal. C'est peut-être pas plus mal, ainsi l'histoire se déroule de manière fluide. Excellente réalisation, certaines scènes sont grandioses et le jeu se permet même quelques jump scares bien sentis.
De manière générale, je suis allergique au gameplay avec des phases d'infiltration, mais là ça va ça passe. 
Je testerai peut-être en mode difficile pour voir les changements.

----------


## Harest

Combined = All playstyles (main, main + extras et 100%). Mais là Tetris on voit bien qu'il y a que 17 temps renseignés. Pour le coup du 1er run & cie ils pourraient afficher ces données vu qu'elles sont demandées lorsqu'on rentre le temps qu'on a mis mais c'est visiblement pas le cas atm.
En tout cas oui, très bon indicateur dans la majorité des cas. Et la fiabilité, c'est directement lié au nombre de temps entrés.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Armikrog* avant-hier. C'est ma plus grande déception Kickstarter (surtout vu que j'attends toujours ma version physique alors que le jeu est sorti il y a plus d'un an) :
- Très jolis graphismes
- Musique sympa, mais discrète et peu variée il me semble
- Histoire ok, mais trop en retrait (quelques cinématiques ça et là, mais pas grand chose)
- Puzzles généralement ok (assez faciles), mais quelques trucs tordus
- Des bugs et glitches mineurs un peu partout, ça manque de finition

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je viens de finir *The Walking Dead Season 2*. Je l'avais pris il y a un bout de temps, je l'avais commencé peu de temps après avoir fini la première saison et pour pas mal de raisons dont je ne me souviens plus j'avais eu du mal à me remettre dedans (probablement parce que j'ai alors eu d'autres jeux au style très différent à jouer).
Bref, j'ai fini ce soir et c'était vraiment bien 

Spoiler Alert! 


le flashback avec Lee  :Emo: 

. Ça aurait été encore mieux si le cloud Steam n'avait pas fait de la merde (ou TWD, je ne sais pas trop qui blâmer) en ne me sauvegardait absolument rien entre chaque partie : j'avais bien les succès mais l'upload ne fonctionnait pas, je devais donc commencer chaque chapitre avec des choix aléatoires. Je recommençais donc jusqu'à avoir (à peu près) les mêmes choix que ceux que j'avais pris juste avant. Pas pratique du tout, d'autant que si je devais quitter la partie avant la fin de l'épisode je devais tout recommencer  ::|: .

----------


## Supergounou

*Hitman GO: Definitive Edition* (2016) sur PC.



Réflexion case/case tour/tour.

+ Ultra addictif
+ Énigmes bien pensées
+ Des objectifs secondaires pour varier (un peu) les plaisirs.
+ Beaucoup de niveaux, donc bonne durée de vie (8h pour le 100%)
+ Pas cher car passe souvent en promo

- Techniquement limité: c'est moche, il n'y a que 2 musiques qui bouclent.
- Zéro histoire, mais vraiment, zéro.
- Portage d'un jeu mobile, ça se ressent dans la maniabilité et les interfaces
- Manque de diversité
- Répétitif

Pas le jeu du siècle, et pourtant j'ai fait les 8h de jeu super rapidement, c'est très addictif, les niveaux s'enchainent les uns après les autres, et il faut se creuser la tête sans non plus risquer la migraine. Dommage pour le manque d'ambition, j'aurais bien aimé plus d'ennemis, d'armes, de pièges, d'objectifs secondaires, etc...

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Hitman GO: Definitive Edition* (2016) sur PC.
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...g?t=1480678117
> 
> Réflexion case/case tour/tour.
> 
> + Ultra addictif
> + Énigmes bien pensées
> + Des objectifs secondaires pour varier (un peu) les plaisirs.
> ...


Ça doit montrer rapidement ses limites sur pc, c'est quand même le genre de jeu mobile auquel on joue quand on fait caca voire en cas d'insomnie voire les deux !

----------


## Sylvine

Ba même en faisant caca j'ai trouvé ça ultra limité et simpliste, j'ai fini le jeu à 100% sans activer plus de 2 neurones.

----------


## Cannes

> Je viens de finir *The Walking Dead Season 2*. Je l'avais pris il y a un bout de temps, je l'avais commencé peu de temps après avoir fini la première saison et pour pas mal de raisons dont je ne me souviens plus j'avais eu du mal à me remettre dedans (probablement parce que j'ai alors eu d'autres jeux au style très différent à jouer).
> Bref, j'ai fini ce soir et c'était vraiment bien 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le flashback avec Lee 
> 
> . Ça aurait été encore mieux si le cloud Steam n'avait pas fait de la merde (ou TWD, je ne sais pas trop qui blâmer) en ne me sauvegardait absolument rien entre chaque partie : j'avais bien les succès mais l'upload ne fonctionnait pas, je devais donc commencer chaque chapitre avec des choix aléatoires. Je recommençais donc jusqu'à avoir (à peu près) les mêmes choix que ceux que j'avais pris juste avant. Pas pratique du tout, d'autant que si je devais quitter la partie avant la fin de l'épisode je devais tout recommencer .


Ca m'a fait la même et je crois que ça vient des saves du jeu et pas de Steam. En tout cas, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi


Spoiler Alert! 


Ce flashback et ces choix finaux putain ;_;

. En espérant qu'ils rebondissent bien avec la S3.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ba même en faisant caca j'ai trouvé ça ultra limité et simpliste, j'ai fini le jeu à 100% sans activer plus de 2 neurones.


100% sur un jeu simpliste, c'est beau  :^_^:

----------


## FericJaggar

Non mais ça ne sera jamais aussi bien que RE5 et Titanfall, tu peux pas test  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> 100% sur un jeu simpliste, c'est beau


Euh oui ?

Je sais pas, je l'ai eu gratos quand j'avais encore un smartphone, je le lançais effectivement quand j'allais faire caca, je vais faire caca au moins une fois par jour, donc oui je l'ai fini à 100% même si c'était simpliste.

Je vois pas trop où est le problème.

----------


## Supergounou

Ben y a pas de problème, je vois pas pourquoi il y aurait un problème. Y a forcément toujours un problème?

Bon cela-dit, des jeux pour aller chier y en a plein. Si tu es allé jusqu'au bout de celui-là, c'est qu'il t'a un minimum plu j'imagine. Ou alors j'ai encore rien pigé à ton post, et il n'était là que pour dire... quoi?

----------


## Sylvine

Ba dans ce cas c'est moi qui a pas compris ce que voulais dire ton message, j'avais interprété ça comme "Si c'était si pourri, pourquoi tu l'as finis à 100% ?".

----------


## banditbandit

> Euh oui ?
> 
> Je sais pas, je l'ai eu gratos quand j'avais encore un smartphone, je le lançais effectivement quand j'allais faire caca, je vais faire caca au moins une fois par jour, donc oui je l'ai fini à 100% même si c'était simpliste.



Tout ça pour dire que t'en as chié.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Supergounou

*Sine Mora* (2012)



Shoot'em up. Y a vraiment une histoire?

Je sais pourquoi je ne joue que très rarement à ce genre de jeu: je suis tellement mauvais que j'ai réussi sans le faire exprès à avoir le succès "mourir dans le prologue". En tous cas, celui-là, j'ai réussi à le finir du début à la fin, sans continue, en 3h, comme un grand, et j'en ai encore les dessous de bras humides. J'imagine donc qu'il est très accessible.

En tous cas, Sine Mora est plutôt joli, ça explose de partout, ça passe sur un plan, puis sur un autre, devant derrière, c'est fluide et c'est cool. Quelques options a récupéré quand on tue des ennemis, soit pour booster son tir, soit pour ralentir le temps, soit pour balancer une spéciale.

Bon, c'est vraiment pas mon genre de prédilection, du coup je ne parlerai pas du système de scoring, j'ai même pas essayé de le comprendre. Plusieurs niveaux de difficulté, un mode arcade et un time attack, je n'en ai essayé aucun.

Mais bon, c'était 3h plutôt agréables pour un noob comme moi, j'ai presque envie de relancer quelques parties dans des modes de difficulté plus haut à l'occasion, juste pour voir de quoi je suis capable avec un peu plus d'entrainement.

----------


## FericJaggar

Il est sympathique oui. Et l'histoire, même si bateau 

Spoiler Alert! 


le coup classique du loop

 a le mérite d'exister. Bien que maladroitement racontée (on se perd dans les personnages et la chronologie).

----------


## LeChameauFou

*rise of tomb raider*  rythme de croisière tout le jeu et le final avec la blinde d'ennemi armés et avec protections de ouf. J'ai ragé 1h ou 2h sur deux spots car manque de soins et de munitions.

----------


## znokiss

Et t'as aimé ou ça t'as fait chier ? J'arrive pas à savoir en lisant ton post.

----------


## parpaingue

> Mais bon, c'était 3h plutôt agréables pour un noob comme moi, j'ai presque envie de relancer quelques parties dans des modes de difficulté plus haut à l'occasion, juste pour voir de quoi je suis capable avec un peu plus d'entrainement.


Je te conseillerais plutôt de passer sur un meilleur shmup, Sine Mora c'est bof, surtout dès que tu attaques le mode arcade.
Y a une très grosse erreur de base sur le gameplay: le jeu est un memorizer à la R-Type(i.e te balance des pièges qu'il faut connaître à l'avance) mais...les power ups sont aléatoires. Du coup les runs arcade/de scoring n'ont aucun intérêt.
Le système de temps/vie n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt et en plus son équilibrage est foiré, ça achève la chose.

----------


## Supergounou

Je prends note, pour mon futur shmup annuel  :^_^: 

Cela-dit, j'ai voulu refaire une partie dans le mode de difficulté moyen, je meurs en boucle dès le premier niveau je suis trop naze en placement de vaisseau  :tired:

----------


## FericJaggar

> Et t'as aimé ou ça t'as fait chier ? J'arrive pas à savoir en lisant ton post.


Je l'ai terminé à l'instant pour ma part. Bah j'étais content que ça se termine. Et pourtant j'ai fini le volet d'avant à 100 % avec tous les succès et tout et tout.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je prends note, pour mon futur shmup annuel 
> 
> Cela-dit, j'ai voulu refaire une partie dans le mode de difficulté moyen, je meurs en boucle dès le premier niveau je suis trop naze en placement de vaisseau


Essaye Steredenn.

----------


## Clydopathe

Il est vraiment mais vraiment dur Steredenn.

----------


## Sylvine

Je l'ai jamais fini, mais j'ai jamais eu autant envie de persévère sur un schmup, donc c'est plutôt bon signe.

----------


## Kaelis

La bande son m'a bien aidé  :;): 

Je l'ai pas fini non plus.

----------


## Momock

> Cela-dit, j'ai voulu refaire une partie dans le mode de difficulté moyen, je meurs en boucle dès le premier niveau je suis trop naze en placement de vaisseau


Essaie un shmup vertical, t'auras peut-être moins de mal bien te placer.

----------


## Zerger

> Je prends note, pour mon futur shmup annuel 
> 
> Cela-dit, j'ai voulu refaire une partie dans le mode de difficulté moyen, je meurs en boucle dès le premier niveau je suis trop naze en placement de vaisseau


Tu t'es pas pris *Crimzon Clover World Ignition* depuis tout ce temps ? Il a été un paquet de fois en promo et il est excellent pour les nuls comme nous  ::ninja:: 
Sinon y'a Tyrian 2000 gratos sur Gog pour les vieilleries cultes.

Steredenn c'est bien ou pas ? Ca s'annoncait prometteur mais il m'a semblé lire des avis négatifs dessus

----------


## banditbandit

*Doom 3* avec le Mod Sikkmod 1.2

J'ai terminé le jeu en difficile sans trop de difficulté sauf certains niveaux un peu plus chaud comme l'enfer par exemple, sinon le boss de fin est juste ridicule une fois qu'on connait la technique...  :;): 

Il y a toujours de bonnes choses dans ce jeu, comme l'artefact "le cube des Âmes" qui oneshoot et permet de récupérer de la santé, les logs toujours sympa avec un excellent doublage et un level design très réussi, un petit regret au niveau des armes moins péchues que dans le DLC (enfin ça dépends peut-être du Mod utilisé je ne sais pas). 
Bref un excellent fps même un classique je dirais auprès duquel il est toujours agréable de revenir, et qui tient toujours la route. Indispensable si on ne l'a pas déjà fait.

----------


## parpaingue

> Tu t'es pas pris *Crimzon Clover World Ignition* depuis tout ce temps ? Il a été un paquet de fois en promo et il est excellent pour les nuls comme nous 
> Sinon y'a Tyrian 2000 gratos sur Gog pour les vieilleries cultes.
> 
> Steredenn c'est bien ou pas ? Ca s'annoncait prometteur mais il m'a semblé lire des avis négatifs dessus


Steredenn je dirais moyen plus: si t'as pas de problèmes de contrôleur (malheureusement c'est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde, je sais pas si ça a été corrigé depuis), c'est sympa et ça se joue bien mais sans être passionnant, notamment sur le scoring.

*Crimzon Clover* reste une valeur sure. En plus récent y a *Blue Revolver* qui est super sympa, le style graphique/musical peut aider à choisir selon les affinités.
Indice: les deux ont été faits et beta-testés par de gros joueurs de shmups et ça se ressent fortement dans la qualité finale, contrairement à un Sine Mora par exemple.

----------


## Supergounou

> Essaye Steredenn.


Yep, vu que j'adore les rogue-lites, je l'avais mis très tôt en wishlist celui-ci. Mais vu mon amour pour les shmup, j'attends depuis qu'il passe à un prix que me serait convenable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Essaie un shmup vertical, t'auras peut-être moins de mal bien te placer.


J'ai fait Ikaruga et Jamesdown en vertical, j'étais tout autant mauvais  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu t'es pas pris *Crimzon Clover World Ignition* depuis tout ce temps ? Il a été un paquet de fois en promo et il est excellent pour les nuls comme nous


Ah non je ne connais pas, je vais check ça!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah je l'ai déjà en fait, mais je crois que je vais rester loin de ce truc  ::P:

----------


## Momock

> J'ai fait Ikaruga et Jamesdown en vertical, j'étais tout autant mauvais


Ikaruga est super dur, ça ne m'étonne pas que t'aies eût du mal. J'ai peu de souvenirs de Jamestown par contre.

----------


## Supergounou

Ikaruga je l'ai lâché très tôt effectivement, au monde 3 de mémoire. Y a un endroit avec des plateformes mouvantes et il faut se placer super bien pour éviter de se les manger, c'est sur ce genre de phases que je suis le plus mauvais, encore plus que contre des ennemis. Pourtant je m'étais acharné comme un malade sur ce jeu, j'aimais bien le léger côté réflexion.

----------


## Zerger

> Ah je l'ai déjà en fait, mais je crois que je vais rester loin de ce truc


Lance-le ! Je te promets que le jeu y va doucement, jamais plus d'un doigt à la fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Sinon y'a Tyrian 2000 gratos sur Gog pour les vieilleries cultes.


Tiens ça m'a donné envie de le lancer pour voir sauf que ça déconne avec le pad, j'ai jamais rien compris à cette merde de dosbox et je me vois pas jouer à un schmup au clavier.
edit: bon j'ai réussi et je suis mort 3 fois au premier niveau en facile  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Houla, pour un vieux truc pareil, faut se contenter du clavier/souris.
Mais jouez-y, c'est vraiment un shmup sympa et facile d'accès.

Y'a aussi les skins de Noël inclus dans la version de Gog ?

----------


## Pitchblack

Ayé, fini *Broforce* avec la team familiale.
Je ne vais pas ré-inventer l'eau chaude. Tout a déjà été dit. Excellent jeu. Défoulatoire mais pas que. 
On peut aussi se faire plaisir avec un vague semblant de tactique sur certains niveaux.
Les deathmatch en local sont également l'occasion de jouir d'un joyeux bordel (mais dans cet esprit, je préfère Towerfall).
Bon dans tous les cas, Broforce c'est comme Blazerush ou Spelunky : si vous ne les avez pas testé vous ratez du lourd.

----------


## Marmottas

> Y'a aussi les skins de Noël inclus dans la version de Gog ?


Apparemment oui (il m'a demandé au lancement si Christmas devait être " activated "  ::P: ) mais je n'ai pas vu de différences ? (en même temps, j'ai peu joué j'avais un souci avec les commandes... Mais là, il est tard)

Sinon en SHMUP accessible, il y a Sky Force Anniversary sur Steam : c'est issu des smartphones mais je trouve les objectifs variés, accessibles et l'ensemble bien foutu...

----------


## djewom

> Tiens ça m'a donné envie de le lancer pour voir sauf que ça déconne avec le pad, j'ai jamais rien compris à cette merde de dosbox et je me vois pas jouer à un schmup au clavier.
> edit: bon j'ai réussi et je suis mort 3 fois au premier niveau en facile


A l'époque j'avais trouvé le jeu (Tyrian tout court, avant la version 2000) vachement plus facile à la souris.

----------


## Zerger

> Apparemment oui (il m'a demandé au lancement si Christmas devait être " activated " ) mais je n'ai pas vu de différences ?


Ca remplace certains skins, genre les lasers par des batons de sucre et les bombes par des cadeaux  ::): 

Les déplacements à la souris sont un peu spéciaux au début mais tu gagnes en précision.

Je sens que je vais me le réinstaller moi aussi  ::):

----------


## Sylla

> Ayé, fini *Broforce* avec la team familiale.
> Je ne vais pas ré-inventer l'eau chaude. Tout a déjà été dit. Excellent jeu. Défoulatoire mais pas que. 
> .


Je suis en train de le faire (parmi d'autres trucs) et à part la mission "C" ou j'arrive pas à passer le grand fossé (et qui m'égnervegne) c'est cool:

Sinon, j'ai fini Hotline Miami 2 aussi, pas besoin de redire pourquoi c'est excellent. J'ai essayé de recommencer en hard avant de m'apercevoir que quand on jette une arme elle perd des munitions. Pu.... Et c'est aussi 'achement perturbant de faire les niveaux à l'envers.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je suis en train de le faire (parmi d'autres trucs) et à part la mission "C" ou j'arrive pas à passer le grand fossé (et qui m'égnervegne) c'est cool:
> 
> Sinon, j'ai fini Hotline Miami 2 aussi, pas besoin de redire pourquoi c'est excellent. J'ai essayé de recommencer en hard avant de m'apercevoir que quand on jette une arme elle perd des munitions. Pu.... Et c'est aussi 'achement perturbant de faire les niveaux à l'envers.


Je pense voir de quel passage il s'agit, normalement en courant ça passe au poil de cul près, sinon faut un perso qui peut "planer".  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Fini *Shadow warrior 2*, j'ai moyennement aimé, ennemis sac à PV, systême d'expérience, truc à ramasser qui font qu'on se transforme en moissonneuse batteuse. Mouais. J'ai joué à pire bien sur, mais je déteste les jeux à la Borderland.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Je pense voir de quel passage il s'agit, normalement en courant ça passe au poil de cul près, sinon faut un perso qui peut "planer".


C'est çà. Soit tu le fait avec Snake Plissken et tu as un peu de contrôle sur la chute, soit tu sprintes (la touche de gauche au dessus de la gachette du pad est plus pratique que le "avant avant" montré dans le jeu).

Le moment qui m'avait fait ramer pour ma part, c'était la mission du Time Cop avec la fuite en avant et la gestion des ralentis.

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est çà. Soit tu le fait avec Snake Plissken et tu as un peu de contrôle sur la chute, soit tu sprintes (la touche de gauche au dessus de la gachette du pad est plus pratique que le "avant avant" montré dans le jeu).
> 
> Le moment qui m'avait fait ramer pour ma part, c'était la mission du Time Cop avec la fuite en avant et la gestion des ralentis.


Ah tiens, j'ai trouvé cette mission là plus facile, grâce au ralentissement justement.  ::):

----------


## RustineMan

Je profite de la discussion pour faire un bilan de mon année de jeu. Voyant les jeux s'accumuler sur Steam ou même sur GoG, je m'étais lancé un défi fin 2015, un soir d'énervement après une visite sur le topic des bons plans : ne pas acheter de jeux et éponger au maximum mon backlog. J'ai terminé une quarantaine de jeu sur plusieurs plateformes (PC, Super Nintendo, DS, Wii U et même Gameboy), dans des genres variés (mais un bon quart de point and click). Ce que j'en retiens :

*XCOM 2*
Le jeu marquant de 2016 pour moi. Pareil que le premier avec des ajouts bien venus comme les environnements plus variés ou un meilleur équilibre entre les classes de soldats. Le fait de jouer la résistance ajoute une tension qui m'a vraiment accroché au jeu tout au long du mois de novembre. Les plus grandes possibilités de customisation de son équipe permettent de créer cet attachement 

*Super Mario World*
Fini juste après *Super Mari All-Stars*, LE Mario ultime : jouabilité parfaite, un gameplay simple mais profond, une bonne quantité de niveaux et de raccourcis cachés. Que du bon !

*Loom*
Sa réputation de jeu d'aventure culte m'avait toujours freiné. Finalement c'est une des meilleures expériences de l'année. Le jeu est court mais son univers poétique et les contrôles basés sur la reproduction de mélodies rendent le jeu très attachant. Idem pour les graphismes VGA et les environnements variés. A placer loin devant *Lure of the Temptress*, autre jeu terminé mais plutôt décevant...

La série *Inazuma Eleven* (DS et 3DS)
Le plaisir inavouable par excellence. Olive et Tom m'avaient laissé de marbre à 10 ans mais je ne résiste pas à l’enthousiasme de Mark Evans 30 ans plus tard ! Le gameplay est très répétitif, surtout quand on enchaîne les épisodes. C'est compensé par la customisation de l'équipe, le scénario absurde et toujours dans la surenchère, les vrais pouvoirs de ouf à déclencher durant les matchs. Inavouable je vous dis...

Il y en a encore d'autres et pour ceux que ça intéresse j'utilise le site _Sens Critique_ pour tenir un journal de ma progression sur l'année (à voir dans la signature). Finalement le défi est à moitié rempli. Peu d'achats dématérialisés (7 pour Steam et GoG réunis) mais une quinzaine de jeux achetés en brocante. On verra en 2017.

----------


## Kaelis

Bonne idée tiens.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Loom*


 ::wub:: 

Ce jeu putain... Ça fait plaisir de voir que quelqu'un qui ne le connaissait pas puisse l'apprécier en 2016.

----------


## Catel

Hé ! Moi aussi je l'ai fait cette année  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Alors ça fait doublement plaisir  :;):

----------


## RustineMan

Je suis un grand amoureux des point and click LucasArts : les premiers Monkey Island, Indy 3 et 4, Day of the Tentacle (le remaster est d'ailleurs très bon). J'avais pris le pack LucasArts il y a quelques années sur GoG.

En 2016, outre *Loom* j'ai terminé *The Dig* et *Full Throttle*.

Le premier a été une vraie déception. Le scénario sciencefictionnesque avait l'air taillé pour moi mais je me suis ennuyé tout au long de l'aventure. Les personnages n'ont aucun charisme, j'ai trouvé les dialogues très plats et de toute façon le jeu se prend trop au sérieux. En arrivant sur une planète inconnue on s'attend à découvrir l'histoire du lieu petit à petit en progressant dans la scénario. En bien non... On apprend tout dans les derniers instants.

Le deuxième, *Full Throttle*, a aussi ses défauts (trop court, personnages secondaires peu développés) mais l'esprit LucasArts est présent (merci Tim Schaeffer et Dave Grossman ?) : on se prend d'amitié pour le héros, la résolution de certaines énigmes demande au joueur de voir les choses avec humour. Tout ce qui manque à The Dig. 

Pour 2017 il me reste Sam & Max hit the road, Zak Mckracken et Grim Fandango dans sa version remastered.

----------


## sebarnolds

Jolie liste tout ça. J'ai Zak Mckracken et The Dig auxquels je n'ai jamais joué qui sont installé et prêts à être lancés aussi.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai terminé les deux premiers épisodes de *The Walking Dead: Saison 3*. Très bien, mieux que la saison 2.

----------


## monstermax

Monkey Island sur Xbox 360 ... 20 ans après l'avoir terminé sur PC  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Je viens de terminer *Axiom Verge*.

J'ai beaucoup aimé l'histoire et la narration bien que cliché par beaucoup d'aspects.
Hélas les ennemis sont peu intéressants (sacs à PV avec des patterns très répétitifs), dommage pour un metroidvania.
S'il faut faire un choix je recommande plutôt Environnemental Station Alpha.

----------


## Zerger

*Tyrian 2000*

Vu que je le recommandais sur je sais plus quel topic, je me le suis réinstallé et je l'ai fini dans la foulée.
A ma grande surprise, le jeu a super bien vieilli: les graphismes sont sympas et les musiques super chouettes.
Du coup, maintenant j'ai une furieuse envie de rejouer à Blazing Stars  ::wub:: 

Bref, si vous voulez vous occuper une petite aprèm ou deux, Tyrian 2000 est gratuit sur GoG  :;):

----------


## Pitchblack

> J'ai terminé les deux premiers épisodes de *The Walking Dead: Saison 3*. Très bien, mieux que la saison 2.


Tu m'intéresses. J'avais été un peu déçu par la tournure de la saison 2, je trouvais qu'il y avait pas mal de remplissage, et qu'on voyait un peu trop les ficelles de l'illusion de choix. C'est mieux de ce coté là, la saison 3 ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Y'a quelques choix qui donnent à réfléchir. Je suppose qu'après, ils évitent les gros bouleversements et retombent sur leurs pattes, mais sur le coup ça donnait bien. Et pas de remplissage sur les deux premiers épisodes.

A voir sur la suite, mais il faut attendre pour ça  ::):

----------


## Cannes

*Portal 2*

Bon ok ce jeu commence à dater mais je ne l'avais jamais fini comme j'avais changé de PC entre deux. 
C'était super topisssime. Les puzzles magnifique (putain de gel bleu :@), une histoire vraiment cool avec des touistes et tout, puis les personnages quoi. LES PERSONNAGES. La VF est genre superbe, ils sont super bien écrit puis le fait d'avoir un personnage muet rajoute vachement du comique à la situation. Puis la fin quoi. Cette fin.  ::love:: 
Un jour peut être je me le referais, mais faudrait que je finisse le mode Co op d'abord. Bref, c'était youplaboom.

----------


## Haelnak

> Y'a quelques choix qui donnent à réfléchir. Je suppose qu'après, ils évitent les gros bouleversements et retombent sur leurs pattes


Dans la saison 1, les choix n'avaient aucune importance puisque "sauver" un perso ne faisait que retarder sa mort, j'avais trouvé ça un peu naze puisque les choix ne servaient à rien (1 seule fin pour le jeu ainsi que pour les "trames secondaires").

----------


## Gloppy

Le soir de Noël m'a paru le moment idéal pour tester (et terminer) le merveilleux *Press X Not To Die*, jeu à la mode FMVQTE (Full Motion Video + Quick Time Event) qui - c'est une chance - ne se prend pas au sérieux une seconde. 
Il faut quand même un minimum de compréhension de l'anglais (pas de VF) et... disons un certain goût pour les films Z. Mais il y a une véritable histoire et j'ai même souri à plusieurs reprises (bon, parfois c'était aussi grâce/à cause des talents de comédiens des créateurs/participants). 

Pour 79 centimes actuellement sur Steam (en Early Access, donc peut-être avec la possibilité d'ajouts par la suite), ça se tente...

http://store.steampowered.com/app/402330/

----------


## Marmottas

Gloppy>Avoue que tu l'as suivie dans la salle de bains...  ::P:

----------


## Gloppy

> Gloppy>Avoue que tu l'as suivie dans la salle de bains...


Alors oui, je l'avoue sans honte aucune. C'est l'un des trucs amusants du jeu, d'ailleurs : on te conditionne à appuyer sur le bon bouton quand l'ordre apparaît à l'écran. Donc quand j'ai vu "Appuyez sur A pour regarder votre petite amie se doucher", j'ai appuyé...
(Et depuis quand c'est "pervers" de regarder sa petite amie sous la douche, au fait ? Parce que le jeu en a remis une couche par la suite... Pudibonderie américaine ou est-ce moi qui suis un odieux pervers qui s'ignore ?)

----------


## Marmottas

Tu peux faire plus " pervers " dans la galerie photo aussi : ça te débloque un succès d'ailleurs...
(J'ai bien aimé le passage chocolat aussi et ce satané cycliste)

----------


## Zerger

> (Et depuis quand c'est "pervers" de regarder sa petite amie sous la douche, au fait ? Parce que le jeu en a remis une couche par la suite... Pudibonderie américaine ou est-ce moi qui suis un odieux pervers qui s'ignore ?)


C'est comme dans les mangas ou le héro attend 30 tomes pour rouler une pelle à sa copine du tout premier chapitre

----------


## Sylvine

> (Et depuis quand c'est "pervers" de regarder sa petite amie sous la douche, au fait ? Parce que le jeu en a remis une couche par la suite... Pudibonderie américaine ou est-ce moi qui suis un odieux pervers qui s'ignore ?)


Dans la vraie vie ça l'est peut-être pas, dans le contexte d'un jeu c'est différent.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est Press X to not die, d'abord  ::P: 

Par contre j'avais pas vu que c'était encore en EA, ils ne sortent jamais de mise à jour...

C'est rigolo et ça vaut sans problème son euro même pour sa durée de vie très courte

----------


## Haelnak

*Season After Fall*

Un peu plus de 5h pour le terminer à 100%, et donc avoir la vraie fin.
Compte-tenu du nombre abominable d'aller-retours, ça fait très peu en temps de jeu effectif.
Je n'ai rien contre les jeux courts, dans l'absolu, mais on a ici quelque chose de court ET répétitif. 

Sinon les musiques sont bonnes, la DA est très jolie et ça se joue bien mais les "énigmes" sont nettement trop faciles en plus de ne pas se renouveler.

----------


## akaraziel

Trilogie *Mass Effect*

Putain c'était bon.

Je l'avais déjà fait sur 360 et j'étais complètement passé à côté des qualités du jeu, trouvant ça sympa, sans plus. Mais avec toutes les bonnes critiques lues ici et là, je me suis dit que j'avais raté quelque chose, que j'avais forcément bâclé mon premier run. J'ai vraiment bien fait de le refaire à fond, c'était que du bonheur...Et des bugs.

Du coup je vais sans doute me faire la trilogie Dragon Age, j'ai chopé Inquisition pour 20 balles hier.  ::):

----------


## ercete

Fini *Les Sims : Age of war* ... ah non "This war of mine", pardon...
Au premier abord, le jeu ressemble à un simulateur de PNJ d'une map de Battlefield, est c'est exactement ça :
* on se planque la journée pour éviter les conflits armés
* on sors la nuit piller des ressources
* on s'occupe comme on peut en calculant l'utilité de la moindre planche de bois.
La finesse dans le troc ou encore la gestion raisonnée de votre inventaire deviennent vite des compétences primordiales.
On comprends donc vite que la pénurie de ressources, le bon ou mauvais côté de nature humaine et le bonus d'armure de la réalité vont consister l'essentiel du message proposé par le jeu.
Et en cela c'est un violente réussite, le gameplay est prenant : la lenteur de l'évolution de vos personnages et de leur abri, la tension pendant les sorties nocturnes...
Tout contribue à obtenir l'effet désiré chez le joueur pour arriver à cette conclusion indéniable : la guerre saymal.
Le récit est parsemé de choix moraux douteux et j'ai plusieurs foix ressenti un pincement aux cœur au cours de mon aventure.
Petit bémol : une difficulté un poil faiblarde pour quiconque à déjà du gérer quelques ressources dans un jeu vidéo. Je ne suis pas expert dans ce domaine et pourtant je n'ai eu aucun mal à tenir sur la longueur.
Par contre, la rejouabilité est bien présente pour ceux qui aiment : autres personnages, conditions de départ différentes, des mods via le workshop...

Bilan : je recommande !

----------


## Haelnak

Je viens de terminer* Inside* en un peu plus de 3 heures, mais je n'ai pas fait la fin secrète.

C'est très bien et nettement au-dessus de Limbo, le précédent jeu du studio Playdead. 
On un titre maîtrisé de bout en bout, que ce soit le visuel, la technique ou le rythme. L'ambiance est excellente et le background moins obscur que celui de Limbo, mais il est au moins aussi glauque.
Les énigmes sont faciles mais pas plus que dans la majorité des jeux actuels (hors puzzle-games, évidemment), et ça s'imbrique idéalement entre les phases plus classiques. 

Ce serait parfait, pour le genre, s'il avait été un peu plus long.

----------


## L0ur5

*Donkey Kong Country Returns* sur 3DS.

Il est joli, bourré de bonnes idées, de passages secrets et de passages secrets dans les passages secrets. L'impression de 3D fonctionne vraiment bien, les niveaux sont pensé pour en tirer partie avec plusieurs niveaux de profondeurs. Il y a des niveaux "concepts" qui exploitent une idée particulière (niveau à dos de baleine, en tonneau/fusé, en 2 couleurs, etc) régulièrement, c'est rafraîchissant. On meurt souvent, mais il est super facile d'accumuler les vies et les powers-up en les achetant avec les pièces bananes que l'on ramasse à la pelle, donc ça ne pose jamais de soucis.

En fait, le seul vrai problème du jeu, ce sont les passages die and retry. Les niveaux des derniers mondes sont assez corsés, et sont parfois remplis de pièges mortels que l'on ne peut pas voir venir, parfois 2 METRES AVANT UN PUTAIN DE CHECKPOINT. Du coup on crève, on redémarre, on esquive le piège mortel, et paf, on crève à nouveau dans les 10 secondes suivantes. Ça devient frustrant par moments...

Il y a bien entendu un super niveau caché, et pour y accéder, il faut finir les niveaux cachés de chaque monde. Et pour accéder au niveau caché d'un monde, il faut avoir ramassé les 4 lettres K O N G dans chaque niveau du monde en question. Bref, pour ceux qui on terminé le jeu sans trop se préoccuper des lettres (ce qui est mon cas), il faut en gros refaire l'intégralité du jeu, pour déverrouiller les 8 niveau secret, afin de déverrouiller le super niveau secret. Alors oui, mais non. Je n'aime pas abandonner un jeu avant de l'avoir retourné, mais là, ça ne me dit trop rien de (quasiment) tout recommencer.

----------


## Kaelis

> *Donkey Kong Country Returns* sur 3DS.


Est-ce que le jeu a été patché? A la sortie ça ramait sévèrement.

----------


## Marmottas

> *Donkey Kong Country Returns* sur 3DS.


Et donc du coup, tu revends le jeu ?  ::P: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...3DS?highlight=

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Est-ce que le jeu a été patché? A la sortie ça ramait sévèrement.


Je crois qu'il tourne bien mieux sur New3DS.

----------


## ZenZ

*Papers, Please*, 4 ans après tout le monde ...

Bon j'ai pas eu les 20 fins différentes, mais au moins 6 ou 7, dont deux qui se terminent bien (

Spoiler Alert! 


 Emigration en Obristan avec le gosse et reconnaissance par la hiérarchie du travail accompli

)

----------


## Zerger

Tu n'as pas aider à renverser le pouvoir? C'est le run que j'ai trouvé le plus marrant  ::):

----------


## L0ur5

> Est-ce que le jeu a été patché? A la sortie ça ramait sévèrement.


Je n'ai pas senti de problème de fluidité particulier. Il est surement possible de faire largement mieux, mais ça ne m'a pas gêné du tout.




> Et donc du coup, tu revends le jeu ? 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...3DS?highlight=


Nan  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

*House of Caravan*

 Petit jeu d'aventure dans la ligné des Amnesia auxquels il ressemble furieusement, d'ailleurs tout ce passe dans une maison un peu comme au début de The Machin for Pigs, mais ici pas de monstres ou de jumpscare, juste quelques événements inattendus, des énigmes simples à résoudre et une histoire plutôt sympa à découvrir.
J'ai bien aimé la DA style début vingtième siècle mais par contre ya de gros soucis d'optimisation. Le jeu est assez court 2 heures env mais à 0.50 € ça peut le faire.

----------


## Oelth

J'ai mis les vacances a profit : 

*Stardew Valley* : Vraiment le Harvest Moon killer, je me suis regalé du début à la fin. L'ambiance reposante et le style snes sont un vrai bonheur.
*Sunset overdrive* : Super sympa bien qu'assez répétitif au niveau du gameplay. Humour omniprésent, bien qu'assez vulgaire. Il me fait penser à un descendant spirituel de Saints Row. En revanche les développeurs ont eu le bon goût de proposer des options pour réduire le gore et la vulgarité si ça gène le joueur, et ça c'est cool.
*Far cry primal* : Sur les dernières heures j'ai joué juste pour dire que j'ai fini le jeu. Super déçu de ce Far Cry.

----------


## bichoco

*Gone Home* et j'ai pas accroché... 

C'est pas que le principe de jeu narratif me rebute, je savais à quoi m'attendre mais dans ce jeu il n'y a strictement aucune "phase de jeu" hormis trouver 1 seul et unique code et ramasser une clef. Tout le reste du jeu repose sur des notes et messages éparpillés dans la maison qu'on se contente de lire pour faire avancer l'histoire.
Et justement l'histoire sans être mauvaise, elle a d'ailleurs le mérite de s'éloigner des thèmes habituelles du jeu video en se focalisant sur les problèmes "ordinaires" d'une famille, reste au final assez convenu et surtout prévisible avant même la moitié du jeu j'avais compris de quoi il en retournait et les quelques tentatives pour lancer de fausses pistes ne marchent pas 

Spoiler Alert! 


( le coup de l'ésotérisme et l’ambiance "resident evil")

.
En fait dès qu'on fouille la chambre de 

Spoiler Alert! 


la soeur

 on comprend que l'histoire est centrée sur les

Spoiler Alert! 


 rapports amoureux de la soeur avec une autre fille et les problèmes que ça va créer...

 la seule "surprise" étant de savoir comment ça allait finir. 
Le jeu est pas bien long, pas tout à fait 2h, mais ça m'a paru déjà bien assez long vu la répétitivité du jeu, ils auraient du intégrer des personnages avec les quels interagir, discuter, ça aurait donner plus de corps à l'histoire et surtout permit de se sentir concerner par ce qu'il leur arrive.

----------


## Harvester

> J'ai mis les vacances a profit : 
> 
> *Stardew Valley* : Vraiment le Harvest Moon killer, je me suis regalé du début à la fin. L'ambiance reposante et le style snes sont un vrai bonheur.
> *Sunset overdrive* : Super sympa bien qu'assez répétitif au niveau du gameplay. Humour omniprésent, bien qu'assez vulgaire. Il me fait penser à un descendant spirituel de Saints Row. En revanche les développeurs ont eu le bon goût de proposer des options pour réduire le gore et la vulgarité si ça gène le joueur, et ça c'est cool.
> *Far cry primal* : Sur les dernières heures j'ai joué juste pour dire que j'ai fini le jeu. Super déçu de ce Far Cry.


Pareil pour Far Cry Primal. Je ne suis qu'au début et j'ai limite envie de le rusher.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Little Acre* et je rejoins le test de Gamekult :
- C'est principalement très joli et très bien animé
- Il y a quelques gros trucs loupés par endroits à ce niveau là (l'animation de déplacement du premier personnage, au début du jeu, est le pire : l'animation se joue, mais le perso semble glisser pour bouger)
- Pas mal d'humour
- Une histoire sympa, mais un peu survolée...
- A cause d'une durée de vie de 2h à tout casser

Je le recommande chaudement aux amateurs, mais à vous de voir le prix que vous mettez pour 2h de jeu.

----------


## ZenZ

> Tu n'as pas aider à renverser le pouvoir? C'est le run que j'ai trouvé le plus marrant


Ben au début je voulais jouer l'employé modèle, donc les mecs de l'EZIO je les envoyais chier.
Du coup si je veux cette fin faut reprendre le jeu quasiment au début, et du coup j'ai la flemme !

Peut être un jour !

----------


## Anonyme2016

Le solo de GTA5. Parce que bon, autant le terminer.

Mouais, c'était pas mal mais ça tire quand même en longueur, même si moins que le précédent, que j'ai jamais pu terminer.

----------


## Kaelis

Il m'avait tellement gavé ce truc  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé *Event[0]*, offert par SiGarret lors de l'event de Noël des canards généreux, c'était court mais c'était bon!!

Je reste un peu sur ma faim, j'aurait apprécié que ça dure un poil plus longtemps, mais comme l'expérience m'a envoûté, je recommande!

----------


## banditbandit

> *House of Caravan*
> 
>  Petit jeu d'aventure dans la ligné des Amnesia auxquels il ressemble furieusement, d'ailleurs tout ce passe dans une maison un peu comme au début de The Machin for Pigs, mais ici pas de monstres ou de jumpscare, juste quelques événements inattendus, des énigmes simples à résoudre et une histoire plutôt sympa à découvrir.
> J'ai bien aimé la DA style début vingtième siècle mais par contre ya de gros soucis d'optimisation. Le jeu est assez court 2 heures env mais à 0.50 € ça peut le faire.


Terminé à 100%, j'ai récupéré quelques objets et quelques notes qui me manquaient. 
Curieusement j'ai retrouvé des notes non sans efforts à des endroits qu'il me semblait pourtant avoir visités et fouillés.

----------


## parpaingue

Profité des fêtes pour écouler quelques petits trucs qui trainaient.

*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*: résultat final: meh. Ce n'est pas désagréable à parcourir, en bonne partie grâce à l'univers simple mais plaisant, ça reste joli et enchanteur. Mais malheureusement ça pêche sur le gameplay : il y a bien un principe de gameplay de base (puzzles à deux personnages) qui fonctionne mais globalement tout est beaucoup trop facile. Je ne sais pas si ça vient d'une volonté des devs de ne pas "bloquer" le joueur dans son "voyage" ou si ils se sont juste rendus compte à la moitié du développement qu'en fait ils avaient d'abord créé l'univers et un principe de base mais sans vraies idées de puzzles sur le sujet. Le résultat c'est que du coup certes on avance, c'est joli, mais absolument rien n'est mémorable.
Bon, je l'ai eu pas cher en promo et ce n'est franchement pas une purge donc c'est pas bien grave au final, mais c'est dommage, j'ai fini sur une impression de gâchis.

Beaucoup mieux: *Shantae and the Pirate's Curse* que j'ai enfin fait en entier, sur 3DS.
Du "Metroidvania" donc, et du franchement bon. Les items de pirate (aaaaaarh) dynamisent le jeu par rapport aux danses des précédents épisodes qui stoppaient l'action, le ressenti global est plus fluide, la formule overworld/donjon fonctionne très bien. Rien de révolutionnaire en soi, mais c'est très efficace et agréable à jouer, avec régulièrement quelques séquences uniques qui varient la chose (pseudo infiltration, esquive pure) aux mécaniques simples mais fonctionnelles et surtout assez courtes pour ne pas lourder le joueur. Tout ça couplé au fait que le jeu est juste magnifique, avec des musiques sympas, un scénario et une ambiance type "joyeux bordel enjoué" très cartoon, font que ce fut un très bon moment.

----------


## Aza

*Dishonored 2*

Mon Goty 2016. Je me suis régalé.

Graphismes, Bande son, Ambiance, Gameplay, Level Design, Scénario etc....

19/20.

----------


## Catel

*Technobabylon*

Aux points positifs relevés par Caro l'an dernier (http://www.gamekult.com/jeux/test-te...87475t.html#pc) je contrebalancerais quand même des défauts:
-Le scénario devient assez vite incompréhensible, comme beaucoup d'histoires policières à tiroirs
-C'est très très bavard
-Le découpage en chapitres, à la mode, rend le jeu un peu trop facile en limitant les options à envisager (de même que l'absence d'objets inutiles-fausses pistes dans l'inventaire).
-Le pixel art (c) 1994 est somptueux, mais il n'y a qu'un sprite par personnage, dont les pixels rapetissent donc lorsqu'il s'éloigne du premier plan au lieu de diminuer en nombre comme dans une production d'époque. Ca tend à casser l'immersion technique.
-Il reste pas mal de bugs !

----------


## Koma

> *Donkey Kong Country Returns* sur 3DS.
> 
> Il est joli, bourré de bonnes idées, de passages secrets et de passages secrets dans les passages secrets. L'impression de 3D fonctionne vraiment bien, les niveaux sont pensé pour en tirer partie avec plusieurs niveaux de profondeurs. Il y a des niveaux "concepts" qui exploitent une idée particulière (niveau à dos de baleine, en tonneau/fusé, en 2 couleurs, etc) régulièrement, c'est rafraîchissant. On meurt souvent, mais il est super facile d'accumuler les vies et les powers-up en les achetant avec les pièces bananes que l'on ramasse à la pelle, donc ça ne pose jamais de soucis.
> 
> En fait, le seul vrai problème du jeu, ce sont les passages die and retry. Les niveaux des derniers mondes sont assez corsés, et sont parfois remplis de pièges mortels que l'on ne peut pas voir venir, parfois 2 METRES AVANT UN PUTAIN DE CHECKPOINT. Du coup on crève, on redémarre, on esquive le piège mortel, et paf, on crève à nouveau dans les 10 secondes suivantes. Ça devient frustrant par moments...
> 
> Il y a bien entendu un super niveau caché, et pour y accéder, il faut finir les niveaux cachés de chaque monde. Et pour accéder au niveau caché d'un monde, il faut avoir ramassé les 4 lettres K O N G dans chaque niveau du monde en question. Bref, pour ceux qui on terminé le jeu sans trop se préoccuper des lettres (ce qui est mon cas), il faut en gros refaire l'intégralité du jeu, pour déverrouiller les 8 niveau secret, afin de déverrouiller le super niveau secret. Alors oui, mais non. Je n'aime pas abandonner un jeu avant de l'avoir retourné, mais là, ça ne me dit trop rien de (quasiment) tout recommencer.


Merci pour le retour ! J'étais hésitant, et vu la conclusion de ta critique, je me dis que c'est définitivement pas mon type de jeu.

----------


## Oelth

Avec du retard *Halo 4*, vraiment chouette. Surtout pour le premier essai de 343 Industries sur la série.
Maintenant je vais me faire Halo 5 histoire de rattraper définitivement mon retard.

----------


## banditbandit

*Life is Strange* (LIS pour les intimes)

J'avais attendu d'avoir les 5 épisodes pour y jouer et j'avais pris directement l'édition limitée (

Spoiler Alert! 


sortie en 2016   :;):  

), le jeu m'intéressait parce que j'en ai eu de bons échos et j'avais été agréablement surpris par Gone Home alors même que je n'avais plus vraiment l'age de ressentir les tourments d'une adolescente/jeune femme. 

J'ai d'ailleurs tout de suite comparé les deux, j'avais même trouvé le 1er épisode de LIS en deçà de Gone Home (auquel LIS emprunte pas mal il faut bien le dire), moins de détails et d'imagination, moins de liberté, et une histoire qui semblait plus raconté (dans Gone Home tout est suggéré). 
Enfin ça c'était mes premières impressions parce que j'ai vite été conquis par le titre en faisant les autres épisodes, et pour tout dire c'est le premier jeu qui m'émeut autant (

Spoiler Alert! 


ouais m'émeut c'est pas un joli mot mais comme la vache je crois qu'il correspond bien à mon ressenti  :;): 

), un excellent ascenseur émotionnel.

On s'attache vite au personnage de Max, sans pour autant s'identifier à elle c'est plus une sympathie qui se dégage d'elle et surtout sa grande capacité d'empathie (Max est très gentille parfois trop même si vous pouvez influer sur son caractère). D'ailleurs tout le long de l'histoire elle fera tout son possible pour aider ses prochains, et surtout Chloé évidemment. 

Le jeu met plus l'accent sur la narration que sur le gameplay (l'interprétation et la qualité des voix aident beaucoup), vous avez le choix entre différents dialogues ainsi que de revenir sur vos choix ce qui peut semer le doute dans votre esprit, on se demande à chaud si on a pris la bonne décision, la plupart des décisions auront un impact léger mais réel dans l'histoire avec quelques choix cruciaux qui seront difficiles à prendre, mais il ne faut pas s'attendre à des changements fondamentaux dans le cours de l'histoire, celle-ci trace sa route de manière linéaire jusqu'à la conclusion finale. 

Il y a quelques puzzles, des codes ou des objets à trouver, même une petite enquête à mener avec association d'indices et de personnages, mais rien de bien difficile et surtout rien qui empêche la narration, d'ailleurs si vous bloquez un peu une petite voix interviendra pour vous donner un indice.
L'essentiel du jeu est basé sur les dialogues, la narration et l'histoire, le gameplay étant accessoire le tout au service d'une ambiance formidable.

A noter la qualité de la direction artistique et aussi de la bande son juste parfaite, qui colle très bien aux événements avec des titres comme ceux de Syd Matter ou Angus and Julia Stone les gentils hippies...  ::happy2::

----------


## CptProut

> *Life is Strange* (LIS pour les intimes)


Je comprend pas  :Emo: 

Ce jeux est une purge, la narration est a la rue ,ces perso completement cliché  :Emo: , comment ça peut provoquer des émotions ? 
Sérieusement le pouvoir de max fonctionne en fonction de comment ça arrange l’écriture, les référence sont aussi subtil qu'un parpaing sur une tartelette (aux fraise), l'histoire est un eunuque décapité. le seul perso a peu près bien foutu est kate 

Spoiler Alert! 


mais pour plus de drama on désactive le pouvoir de max au moment du suicide pour le loul



Comment ? Pourquoi ? A quel moment ce genre de narration peut toucher les gens ? J'ai vu des VN amateur mieux foutu  :ouaiouai: 

Et puis putain de bordel Comment on peut s’attacher a Chloé ?  :Vibre: 

Je comprend pas  :Emo: , je suis ravi d'avoir encore un avis positif sur ce jeu mais je comprend pas comment les gens voit pas a quel point c'est moisi du cul.

----------


## hisvin

Le caca, c'est surpuissant. Tu peux pas lutter.

----------


## Hurtplug

J'ai terminé LIS hier, et j'ai bien aimé, le concept des choix qui influent est comme dans beaucoup d'autre jeu (mass effect par exemple) pas folichon, mais l'histoire est sympa et les rebondissements ne sont pas abusifs, je regrette pas, dommage que la fin que j'ai choisis ait été bâclé.

----------


## Oelth

> l'histoire est un eunuque décapité


What ? J'ai du mal à transposer la métaphore x)

Sinon moi aussi je l'ai trouvé franchement excellent. Ne serait ce que pour la direction artistique et la bande son, ça te dégage une ambiance nostalgique vraiment au poil.
Après pour ce qui est des choix qui n'influent pas énormément sur le grand final c'est malheureusement le cas pour la plupart des jeux du genre (excepté des titres comme Heavy Rain qui poussent le truc plus loin). Peut être par manque de temps ou de moyens, je ne sais pas.
Mais en terme de narration j'ai trouvé ça au petits oignons. Et la force du jeu à mon sens, c'est de ne pas proposer une aventure épique où tout pète dans tous les sens mais bien de te mettre aux commandes d'une "gamine" avec ses propres emmerdes de tous les jours. Bon certes, il y a aussi le côté "super pouvoir" mais je trouve qu'il n'altère en rien le côté relationnel du jeu.

Bref, de mon côté je rejoins tout à fait l'avis de banditbandit : c'est un excellent film interactif.

----------


## CptProut

> What ? J'ai du mal à transposer la métaphore x)
> 
> Sinon moi aussi je l'ai trouvé franchement excellent. Ne serait ce que pour la direction artistique et la bande son, ça te dégage une ambiance nostalgique vraiment au poil.
> Après pour ce qui est des choix qui n'influent pas énormément sur le grand final c'est malheureusement le cas pour la plupart des jeux du genre (excepté des titres comme Heavy Rain qui poussent le truc plus loin). Peut être par manque de temps ou de moyens, je ne sais pas.
> Mais en terme de narration j'ai trouvé ça au petits oignons. Et la force du jeu à mon sens, c'est de ne pas proposer une aventure épique où tout pète dans tous les sens mais bien de te mettre aux commandes d'une "gamine" avec ses propres emmerdes de tous les jours. Bon certes, il y a aussi le côté "super pouvoir" mais je trouve qu'il n'altère en rien le côté relationnel du jeu.
> 
> Bref, de mon côté je rejoins tout à fait l'avis de banditbandit : c'est un excellent film interactif.


Eunuque Décapité = Sans queue ni tète  :ouaiouai: 

Apres c'est clairement pas le manque de coté "epique" mais justement que ça fantasme trop la période lycée, même Personna 3 & 4 ont pas osé faire aussi parodique.

Ou alors je suis un vieux con cynique incapable de s’émerveiller devant la passion d'une chiard pour la photographie et qui a une pote insupportable et que ...  :Vibre:

----------


## hisvin

Le pouvoir dans le jeu n'est qu'un prétexte. A la base, c'est juste une histoire d'amour entre 2 jeunes femmes, le tout étant de savoir si c'est un amour fraternelle, platonique ou consommé. Hisvin, le pire vendeur de l'univers.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je comprend pas 
> 
> Ce jeux est une purge, la narration est a la rue ,ces perso completement cliché , comment ça peut provoquer des émotions ? 
> Sérieusement le pouvoir de max fonctionne en fonction de comment ça arrange l’écriture, les référence sont aussi subtil qu'un parpaing sur une tartelette (aux fraise), l'histoire est un eunuque décapité. le seul perso a peu près bien foutu est kate 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> mais pour plus de drama on désactive le pouvoir de max au moment du suicide pour le loul
> ...


C'est peut-être pas les autres le problème  ::siffle::

----------


## CptProut

> C'est peut-être pas les autres le problème


Impossible je suis sur CPC.

Mes gouts sont parfait et tous ceux qui disent le contraire ne sont que des vilain troll  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

> Ce jeux est une purge, la narration est a la rue ,ces perso completement cliché , comment ça peut provoquer des émotions ?


On t'avait dit de demander un coeur au père Noël  :tired:

----------


## CptProut

> On t'avait dit de demander un coeur au père Noël


Ben j'en ai eu un, il est dans un bocal sur mon bureau.

----------


## Illynir

Moi aussi je l'ai fini et sans aller dire que c'est de la merde (CptProut est connu pour son sens de la mesure  ::trollface:: ) j'ai été moi aussi très déçu du jeu par rapport aux échos que j'en avais eu. C'était sympatoche sur quelques points mais de là à s'émouvoir ?! Je ne comprends pas non plus.

Après c'est sans doute aussi que j'ai dépassé la trentaine ( :Emo: ) et que les histoires à deux balles d'ados mal dans leur peau qui peuvent voyager dans le temps quand ça arrange le scénario m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.

----------


## Kaelis

Tiens ça m'a fait ça à mon premier Telltale.

----------


## Momock

> la narration est a la rue, ces perso completement cliché, le pouvoir de max fonctionne en fonction de comment ça arrange l’écriture, les référence sont aussi subtil qu'un parpaing sur une tartelette (aux fraise), l'histoire est un eunuque décapité


Le topic des animés c'est pas ici.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

:^_^:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé *Orwell* aujourd'hui.

Putain cette merveille ne coûte que 10 balles plein pot, et 8 en ce moment  ::o: 

Voilà, c'est tout.

Ah si! Il y a une demo pour vous faire une idée, le premier des 5 chapitres du jeu.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je comprend pas 
> 
> Ce jeux est une purge, la narration est a la rue ,ces perso completement cliché , comment ça peut provoquer des émotions ? 
> Sérieusement le pouvoir de max fonctionne en fonction de comment ça arrange l’écriture, les référence sont aussi subtil qu'un parpaing sur une tartelette (aux fraise), l'histoire est un eunuque décapité. le seul perso a peu près bien foutu est kate 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> mais pour plus de drama on désactive le pouvoir de max au moment du suicide pour le loul
> ...





> Eunuque Décapité = Sans queue ni tète 
> 
> Apres c'est clairement pas le manque de coté "epique" mais justement que ça fantasme trop la période lycée, même Personna 3 & 4 ont pas osé faire aussi parodique.
> 
> Ou alors je suis un vieux con cynique incapable de s’émerveiller devant la passion d'une chiard pour la photographie et qui a une pote insupportable et que ...


Apparemment t'as édité (un peu) ton message, c'est bien parce que c'est difficile de discuter avec quelqu'un qui entame une conversation par _"c'est de la merde !"_, enfin je comprends tes arguments et j'y suis sensible.
Je sais bien que le jeu n'est pas exempt de défauts, je pourrais citer toute la partie "enquête" qui est cousue de fil blanc (le peu de protagoniste limite vite les suspects ), on a rapidement une idée de qui est derrière tout cela même si ils font des effets avec certains personnages pour brouiller les pistes, ya aussi le coté tire-larme assez facile qu'on reproche au jeu mais je t'avoue que ça ne m'a pas dérangé. 
Après je n'ai pas vraiment de point de comparaison et je serais ravi si tu pouvais me conseiller quelques VN, mieux écrites et plus intéressantes.




> Après c'est sans doute aussi que j'ai dépassé la trentaine () et que les histoires à deux balles d'ados mal dans leur peau qui peuvent voyager dans le temps quand ça arrange le scénario m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.


Ou peut-être au contraire es-tu encore trop jeune pour avoir connu le décès de l'un de tes proches (

Spoiler Alert! 


ou fait l'expérience douloureuse du choix de l'euthanasie de quelqu'un

).

----------


## Illynir

> Ou peut-être au contraire es-tu encore trop jeune pour avoir connu le décès de l'un de tes proches (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ou fait l'expérience douloureuse du choix de l'euthanasie de quelqu'un
> 
> ).


Non.  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

'tain le malaise, faites gaffe quand même...

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, ya pas besoin d'avoir connu un drame familiale pour etre touché par l'ambiance de Life is Strange. Certaines personnes ont juste plus de mal a se projeter dans certains types d'univers que d'autres.
Perso, Alan Wake m'a laissé insensible alors que certains ont adoré l'ambiance

----------


## banditbandit

> Non.





> 'tain le malaise, faites gaffe quand même...


Désolé d'avoir plombé l'ambiance, j'aurais du sans doute m'abstenir de cette question.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais, ya pas besoin d'avoir connu un drame familiale pour etre touché par l'ambiance de Life is Strange.


Oui je me sus mal exprimé ce que je voulais souligner c'est que parfois il nous est difficile de ressentir des émotions qui nous sont inconnues.

----------


## CptProut

> Le topic des animés c'est pas ici.


C'est petit ça monsieur, bientôt on va me reprocher mon implication dans le topic de star citizen, je suis la cible d'un procès d'intention  :Vibre: 




> Apparemment t'as édité (un peu) ton message, c'est bien parce que c'est difficile de discuter avec quelqu'un qui entame une conversation par _"c'est de la merde !"_, enfin je comprends tes arguments et j'y suis sensible.
> Je sais bien que le jeu n'est pas exempt de défauts, je pourrais citer toute la partie "enquête" qui est cousue de fil blanc (le peu de protagoniste limite vite les suspects ), on a rapidement une idée de qui est derrière tout cela même si ils font des effets avec certains personnages pour brouiller les pistes, ya aussi le coté tire-larme assez facile qu'on reproche au jeu mais je t'avoue que ça ne m'a pas dérangé. 
> Après je n'ai pas vraiment de point de comparaison et je serais ravi si tu pouvais me conseiller quelques VN, mieux écrites et plus intéressantes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ou peut-être au contraire es-tu encore trop jeune pour avoir connu le décès de l'un de tes proches (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Non mais si tu argumente aussi bien aussi , comment je peux avoir l'air crédible  :Emo: .

Après comme je l'ai dit je suis ravi que le jeux est plus ça me pousse presque à y retourner pour essayer de découvrir ce qui a provoqué cette émotion. Mais a comparé Le _Tales from bordeland_ m'a plus touché peut être par ce que j'etait plus impliqué dans les perso, les gouts et les couleur ...

Concernant le VN c'est compliqué la plupart sont Japonaise et peuve te passer a 1000 metre au dessus a cause d'un thème ou d'une esthétique qui n'aide pas a une certaine implication mais mon cœur de pierre a été touché par les truc (mainstream et dispo en anglais)suivant :

- Undertale (Je triche c'est meme pas un VN) mais le gameplay qui accompagne la narration y joue beaucoup pour mon petit coeur et que certaine chose que j'ai faite mon vraiment gêné.

Et on va passer direct au truc jap qui vous permettrons dans lancer des regard inquisiteur sur moi  :tired: 

- Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc 1 & 2 par ce que ça traite aussi du lycée mais de façon beaucoup plus violente

- Stein;Gate par ce que ça traite en parti de ce sentiment d’être un peu mort a l’intérieur.

Et le meilleur pour la fin Katawa Shoujo ( qui est 100% amateur)

-_oui mais c'est un jeu tu drague des handicapé qui ont même pas la majorité sexuel_

Non :mdt, enfin si mais c'est pas le propos.

C'est très dur a résumer et j'ai peur de dire de la grosse merde mais ça ma vraiment touché ( et pas a la façon que vous pensez bande de pervers  :tired:  )

----------


## burton

Fini la quete principale de The Witcher 3 en 123h et 17 mois apres avoir commencé le jeu (achat Day One), pile avant 2017.
Me reste quelques quetes annexes et les 2 extensions...

50€ (jeu + extensions) bien investi

----------


## SuicideSnake

Le seul VN qu'on m'a conseillé et qui était censé être super bien, c'était Grisaia.

Je me suis juré de ne plus jamais toucher à un VN après cette expérience nocive.

Sinon, désolé CptProut mais ta présence sur le sujet Star Citizen te donne un malus de 60 en charisme  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

> Le seul VN qu'on m'a conseillé et qui était censé être super bien, c'était Grisaia.
> 
> Je me suis juré de ne plus jamais toucher à un VN après cette expérience nocive.
> 
> Sinon, désolé CptProut mais ta présence sur le sujet Star Citizen te donne un malus de 60 en charisme


Oh putain le conseil de merde en VN ! Il y a tellement mieux.  :Emo: 

Si jamais un jour tu veux redonner ta chance je te conseille : Le sanglot des cigales (Traduit en FR en plus), Steins;Gate, La trilogie 999 (qui sera bientôt dispo sur Steam en plus) et bien d'autres encore...

----------


## banditbandit

> Non mais si tu argumente aussi bien aussi , comment je peux avoir l'air crédible .
> 
> Après comme je l'ai dit je suis ravi que le jeux est plus ça me pousse presque à y retourner pour essayer de découvrir ce qui a provoqué cette émotion. Mais a comparé Le _Tales from bordeland_ m'a plus touché peut être par ce que j'etait plus impliqué dans les perso, les gouts et les couleur ...
> 
> Concernant le VN c'est compliqué la plupart sont Japonaise et peuve te passer a 1000 metre au dessus a cause d'un thème ou d'une esthétique qui n'aide pas a une certaine implication mais mon cœur de pierre a été touché par les truc (mainstream et dispo en anglais)suivant :
> 
> - Undertale (Je triche c'est meme pas un VN) mais le gameplay qui accompagne la narration y joue beaucoup pour mon petit coeur et que certaine chose que j'ai faite mon vraiment gêné.
> 
> Et on va passer direct au truc jap qui vous permettrons dans lancer des regard inquisiteur sur moi 
> ...


Je comprends qu'on puisse être totalement hermétique au jeu, c'était juste ton entrée en la matière (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi  ::ninja::  ), moi par exemple je reste dubitatif face aux pokemons mais je ne me permettrais pas juger surtout que je n'y ai jamais joué (

Spoiler Alert! 


mais si ça se trouve c'est vraiment de la merde...  ::ninja::  

).

Le tale of pourrait m'attirer mais le problème c'est que je ne connais pas l'univers (jamais joué à Borderland ).

Undertale je le note.

J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien de "Le sanglot des cigales", qui revient assez souvent.

Sinon en VN je connais déjà Sangui et Carpe Diem, qui sont tous les deux sympa mais sans plus.

----------


## Zerger

> Le tale of pourrait m'attirer mais le problème c'est que je ne connais pas l'univers (jamais joué à Borderland ).




Il est encore temps d'échapper a l'enfer

----------


## Big Bear

> Fini la quete principale de The Witcher 3 en 123h et 17 mois apres avoir commencé le jeu (achat Day One), pile avant 2017. Me reste quelques quetes annexes et les 2 extensions...  50€ (jeu + extensions) bien investi


  Oui, c'est un très bon investissement, ça arrive tous les 15 ans seulement ce genre de jeu.  


> Le seul VN qu'on m'a conseillé et qui était censé être super bien, c'était Grisaia.  Je me suis juré de ne plus jamais toucher à un VN après cette expérience nocive.  Sinon, désolé CptProut mais ta présence sur le sujet Star Citizen te donne un malus de 60 en charisme


  Dans un genre pseudo VN, tu as Black Closet: c'est l'ambiance et les quelques rares gros choix roleplay d'un VN, avec un genre de jeu de plateau, sans les lourdeurs linéaires d'un VN.

----------


## Koma

*Metro 2033/LL Redux.*

C'était poussif. Il y a quelques années j'ai fait M2033 à sa sortie, et ça a été une bonne claque. Le jeu était magnifique, immersif, difficile (IA pétée mais aussi rareté des ressources et vrai sensation de scavenger/stalker, gestion géniale de l'éclairage pour l'infiltration avec chaque lumière qu'on pouvait éteindre ou briser), l'ambiance était folle, le voyage initiatique. 

Pourtant, en le refaisant, je n'ai pas du tout revécu ces sensations. J'y ai retrouvé les défauts qui me gênaient (ennemis sacs à PV, sensations de tir très inégales selon les armes, passages scriptés redondants), avec un nouveau moteur très joli mais qui me semble-t-il change pas mal le chara design et les ambiances. Et un gameplay "spartan" de Last Light finalement peu adapté au jeu tant il se transforme en vulgaire shooter, tout en continuant d'aligner trop souvent (même en gameplay d'origine) les séquences bourrines contre les mutants. J'aurais aimé plus de séquences parmi les factions du métro, je les ai trouvé assez chiches en refaisant le jeu, et la dernière partie qui gravite autour de D6 était quand même pénible.

Last Light a été fait dans la foulée avec son gameplay de base Spartan et là encore sans le mode Ranger. Le jeu est mieux balancé, j'ai eu moins de ragequit, et le développement de l'histoire est assez sympa, même si on évite pas des rebondissements parfois sans grande cohérence, des personnages finalement assez faibles, et une VF aussi mauvaise que le premier jeu (les "sale coco" des nazis ont autant provoqué chez moi le rire que la consternation, même si les dialogues des bandits en combat restant quand même plutôt variés). Malgré un gameplay qui encourage la fusillade, je me suis quand même retrouvé en manque de munitions à certains passages, et les dernières armes sont inaccessibles si on customise un tant soit peu son arsenal pendant le jeu, le commerce du jeu est assez mal équilibré par rapport à 2033 (qui encourage naturellement à économiser un maximum son argent et ses munitions classiques).

La seconde moitié du jeu contient trop de passages cinématographiques (et extrêmement tartes, mention aux "retrouvailles" avec Anna et à la fin  :ouaiouai: ) et le jeu globalement trop de redondances avec le premier. J'ai fini par courir en ligne droite sur toutes les séquences extérieures pour éviter de me farcir des combats bourrins et usants contre les mutants (que je me suis déjà farci dans les catacombes par exemple). 

Je suis mitigé, j'avais été pris aux tripes en jouant à 2033 à sa sortie, mais là je trouve que ce sont des FPS très beaux (mais aux animations datées, aux personnages assez laids malgré tout, et truffés de bugs de scripts), mais aux sensations inégales et au level design trop redondant, tout en proposant une expérience qui ne sait jamais trop où aller, entre FPS technique, survival narratif et passages trop scriptés qui veulent raconter une histoire qui joue sur des clichés mal exploités.

J'aimerais avoir le courage de les refaire avec le gameplay de 2033 mais je ne sais pas si j'aurai la motive pour ça. Je vais déjà voir si je fais les DLC de Last Light.

----------


## Momock

> Oh putain le conseil de merde en VN ! Il y a tellement mieux.


La meilleure porte d'entrée vers le genre, c'est Ace Attorney.

Enfin... c'est pas dit qu'on en touche d'autres après avoir fait ceux-là, mais au moins on aura touché à des VN.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> _à propos de Witcher 3_
> 
> Oui, c'est un très bon investissement, ça arrive *tous les 15 ans* seulement ce genre de jeu.


Sérieusement ?  :Facepalm:  ce n'est pas un peu excessif ?

----------


## Supergounou

Grave, MeatBoy date de 2010 pourtant  ::P:

----------


## Hilikkus

*Dirt 3*

Choppé gratuitement suite à un offre sur le Humble Store
Je suis plutôt une quiche en jeux de caisse, ceux qui ont trouvé grâce à mes yeux sont ultra arcade, dès que tu me vire les assistance ça devient holiday on ice même sur de l'asphalte... Pourtant, j'ai beaucoup apprécié ce Dirt 3, notamment ses épreuves de rally, rally cross bien tendus et les epreuves en buggy. On se prends rapidement au jeu, enlevant une à une les aides et augmentant le niveau de difficulté. Voilà, j'ai saigné les 200 (!!) épreuves du Dirt Tour, je sature un peu des caisses mais c'était cool. Seul gros point faible: les épreuves de freestyles et autres gymkhana, inintéressantes et beaucoup (beaucoup) trop nombreuses

----------


## znokiss

> Je vais déjà voir si je fais les DLC de Last Light.


Wesh gros, bonne année. 
Y'a un DLC de Last Light qui est absolument inratable, j'en parlais dans l'autre topic : 



> Les add-on de Metro Last Light. 
> 
> Y'en a un qui est excellent, et je ne sais plus le nom. 
> 
> On joue un Stalker, dans la périphérie de Polis. On démarre comme un pauvre, avec une pauvre mitraillette, 2 chargeurs et un petit flingue. Le but ultime ? S'infiltrer en surface dans la fameuse bibliothèque (visitée avec effroi dans Metro 2033) et ramener un tas d'objets, dont la légendaire carte du métro secrêt. 
> 
> Mais avant ça, va falloir frayer son chemin. Et le principe est vraiment sympa : on nous file des ampoules à visser sur les culasses vides lors de l'avancée, on fouille et on ramène les vestiges de la civilisation demandés par le mec à la base (jouet, livre, tableau, vieille radio), la place dans le sac à dos est limitée bien sur. 
> 
> Chaque fois qu'on ramène du loot, on est payé en conséquence, ce qui permet d'acheter cartouches, flingues et bien sur les précieux filtres du masque à gaz, qui coûtent la peau du cul. Ça fout bien le stress en surface, on veut aller vite pour optimiser la sortie mais ce faisant, on prends des risques...
> ...

----------


## Koma

Merci pour le retour, je vais jeter un oeil en rentrant, et bonne année à toi aussi  :;):

----------


## Sylla

En profitant des vacances de Noel, le backlog s'est réduit petit à petit.

*Hotline Miami 2*
Purée qu'est-ce que c'était bon. La musique te met dans un état, on se laisse porter en enchaînant les kills en crevant comme un con des centaines (milliers même) de fois. Pas le temps de souffler, "R" et on repart. On va un peu plus loin et on re-meurt. Et on re-repart, encore plus loin. Et on finit le niveau, puis on se met à faire des combos...5, 10, 15, 20...Et à la fin, on en veut encore!! L'histoire est un peu tirée par les cheveux mais l'ambiance, le rythme font qu'on peut toujours se dire "5 minutes, juste un petit niveau" mais on finit par jouer des heures de suite. Je m'en serais voulu de passer à côté.

*Hotline Miami*
Plus court que le 2, ou c'est moi qui suit devenu bon entre-temps, fini en 5h contre 15 pour le 2 que j'ai fait avant. Moins de passages compliqués je trouve. Au final, j'ai préféré le 2 mais de peu: la diversité des masques est cool même si certains sont plutôt inutiles.

Bref, deux jeux sur lesquels je reviendrais pour essayer d'améliorer un peu mes scores.

*Broforce*
"T'es encore sur ton jeu de merde?" que disait un pote qui est devenu une ex-vague connaissance suite à ma constatation de son manque flagrant de bon goût.
Délirant, jouissif, bourrin....purée que c'était bon ça aussi. A part certains bros que je trouve carrément inutiles, c'est vraiment de la balle. Le dernier niveau est un peu long, j'ai cru qu'il fallait faire un truc spécial que j'avais pas compris et je me voyais déjà aspiré en boucle par les trous infernaux...avant d'enfin tomber sur Satan. Le seul truc un peu ballot que je relève, c'est que les boss peuvent être ultra relous ou alors particulièrement faciles selon les bros qu'on aura. Mais bon ça fait partie du jeu, même si je regrette (à moins que j'ai manqué un truc et que ça soit possible) qu'on puisse pas garder la vie en plus quand on libère un bro tout en gardant celui qu'on avait. Je me serai bien fait des niveaux avec un seul perso mais je suis trop nul pour me permettre de pas prendre les vies en plus.

On va pouvoir se remettre à des trucs plus sérieux maintenant (oui, c'est à vous que je pense messieurs les Dark Souls 1 et 2)

Par contre, il parait que je rage un peu trop quand je perds. Ça sera ma bonne résolution non tenue de l'année, tiens! 

Coin,coin,coiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin !

----------


## nefrem

*F.E.A.R.*
Je me le trainais depuis un moment. C'est fait et c'était chouette. Pas extraordinaire mais chouette. Bonne ambiance, bon gameplay.
La du coup, comme c'était pas très long, j'enchaine sur F.E.A.R. 2. Et ben c'est vachement moins sympa je trouve. Trop d'ennemis et trop facile à la fois. Certaines pièces doit y'avoir genre 20 ennemis qui débarquent de n'importe ou par groupes de 2 ou 3... et c'est un vrai tir au pigeon, y'a des munitions et des soins absolument partout.

----------


## Kaelis

Je sais pas si c'était moi mais les... couleurs de FEAR 2 m'avaient bien rebuté. J'ai cru me battre contre des figurines  ::|:

----------


## RegisF

Quels sont tes bros préférés ?

----------


## nefrem

> Quels sont tes bros préférés ?


Je sais que la question est pas pour moi mais : Machete - Rambo - Timecop  ::): 




> Je sais pas si c'était moi mais les... couleurs de FEAR 2 m'avaient bien rebuté. J'ai cru me battre contre des figurines


Oui ! Tout fait un peu artificiel dans ce jeu je trouve...

----------


## Nightwrath

> En profitant des vacances de Noel, le backlog s'est réduit petit à petit.
> 
> *Hotline Miami 2*
> Purée qu'est-ce que c'était bon. La musique te met dans un état, on se laisse porter en enchaînant les kills en crevant comme un con des centaines (milliers même) de fois. Pas le temps de souffler, "R" et on repart. On va un peu plus loin et on re-meurt. Et on re-repart, encore plus loin. Et on finit le niveau, puis on se met à faire des combos...5, 10, 15, 20...Et à la fin, on en veut encore!! L'histoire est un peu tirée par les cheveux mais l'ambiance, le rythme font qu'on peut toujours se dire "5 minutes, juste un petit niveau" mais on finit par jouer des heures de suite. Je m'en serais voulu de passer à côté.
> 
> *Hotline Miami*
> Plus court que le 2, ou c'est moi qui suit devenu bon entre-temps, fini en 5h contre 15 pour le 2 que j'ai fait avant. Moins de passages compliqués je trouve. Au final, j'ai préféré le 2 mais de peu: la diversité des masques est cool même si certains sont plutôt inutiles.
> 
> Bref, deux jeux sur lesquels je reviendrais pour essayer d'améliorer un peu mes scores.
> ...


Oui le premier Hotline miami est plus facile  surtout si tu l'as pris dans l'ordre inverse.
Je te rejoins sur la diversité des masques pour le 2 par contre j'ai trouvé la BO moins inspirée et le jeu finalement trop long et un poil trop dur.

----------


## RegisF

> Je sais que la question est pas pour moi mais : Machete - Rambo - Timecop


Non mais, c'est bien aussi  ::):

----------


## nefrem

Et toi ?

----------


## RegisF

Je n'ai plus joué au jeu depuis un moment, mais j'aimais beaucoup Mac Gyver, Blade, Rambo, Mister T et Walker texas ranger. J'ai un faible pour John Maclane mais il est vite limité, notamment face aux boss.
Dernièrement, j'ai relancé le jeu, j'avais beaucoup aimé Ripley et Snake Pliessken.

----------


## nefrem

Mc Gyver c'est une plaie dans mal de situation quand même !
Conan m'avais plu aussi

----------


## Zerger

Bizarrement, c'est toujours avec Mc Gyver que je réussis les passages les plus tendus  ::P: 
Sinon Terminator est fun a jouer aussi

----------


## RegisF

J'ai oublié Conan, tiens c'est vrai.

Mc Gyver, avec la dinde piégée c'est génial.
Terminator, je meurs la plupart du temps en tombant dans un trou parce que je tire trop comme un taré.

----------


## Sylla

Puisque la question semblait être pour moi, je vais donc répondre, ha ha!

J'aime bien les persos CaC en général, surtout Blade et Conan. Mister T est très efficace aussi.Sinon Men In Black est sympa aussi, en fait j'adore tout péter avec son rayon. Mc Gyver est pas évident à jouer mais c'est pas le pire.

----------


## RegisF

Justement, quels sont les pires selon vous ?

N'empêche au lieu de parler du game, on pourrait y jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

J'y ai joué à midi, c'est sympa mais j'ai quand même un peu de mal, c'est vraiment trop le bordel et pas très lisible (on était 3).

----------


## LeChameauFou

Fini* the last guardian* Un grand jeu assurément.

----------


## Canard WC

> Trilogie *Mass Effect*
> 
> Putain c'était bon.
> 
> Je l'avais déjà fait sur 360 et j'étais complètement passé à côté des qualités du jeu, trouvant ça sympa, sans plus. Mais avec toutes les bonnes critiques lues ici et là, je me suis dit que j'avais raté quelque chose, que j'avais forcément bâclé mon premier run. J'ai vraiment bien fait de le refaire à fond, c'était que du bonheur...Et des bugs.
> 
> Du coup je vais sans doute me faire la trilogie Dragon Age, j'ai chopé Inquisition pour 20 balles hier.


Personne de goût  ::love::

----------


## makiayoyo

The last guardian... La larmichette au coin de l'oeil... Marqué (en bien) de façon indélébile, Quelle aventure  !  Ueda m'a ramené en enfance le temps d'une dizaine d'heure... Moi qui pensais le platiner, je me fais une raison , je vais le laisser dans sa boîte quelques temps  ::happy2::

----------


## Nono

> Oui je me sus mal exprimé ce que je voulais souligner c'est que parfois il nous est difficile de ressentir des émotions qui nous sont inconnues.


Personnellement, tout ce qui raconte spécifiquement l'adolescence me rebute au plus haut point. De Larry Clark à Riad Sattouf, je n'ai jamais pu finir un film mettant en scène cette période de la vie. Même Persépolis, dont le sujet est pourtant bien plus large, m'a gonflé à la période où elle vit en Autriche, et qu'elle est ado. Pourtant, j'ai bien été ado un jour, et j'ai dû avoir ma part de moments gênants / vains / idiots, etc. Mais impossible d'aborder une fiction là-dessus.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Batman Arkham Origins*.

C'est avec un grand plaisir que j'ai retrouvé le _gameplay_ de combat si plaisant des _Batman Arkham_ , mais j'ai trouvé la campagne principale assez courte, si on la compare avec celle de l'épisode précédent. Et l'histoire est moins prenante que celle de City et Asylum, soyons honnêtes. Par contre la carte est bien plus grande et j'ai encore pas mal de missions secondaires à faire, donc je vais y rester au moins quelques heures encore-
Ah et j'ai encore le DLC à faire, c'est juste.

Il me reste maintenant à faire *Arkham Knight*, l'épisode maudit, qui a l'air aussi méchamment beau visuellement, malgré ma crainte que le jeu tourne pas bien sur ma bécane, pourtant assez décente.

---

J'ai aussi fait dans la foulée *Defunct,* un petit jeu où l'on incarne un robot sur monocylce qui doit retrouver l'avion duquel il est tombé par accident. Le jeu est assez court (3h en prenant son temps, mais pas du 100%) mais est super plaisant à faire. Le jeu peu se parcourir en ligne droite, avec très peu de challenge, ou alors on peut profiter des maps semi-ouvertes pour essayer de trouver tous les objets cachés disséminés un partout et dont certains bien ardus à chopper.

La valeur ajoutée du titre est pour ma la manière de piloter notre perso, qui peut accentuer la gravité pour prendre très rapidement de la vitesse en pente, et ça donne un petit côté Sonic au titre (sauf qu'ici on voit où on se dirige  ::ninja::  ) qui fonctionne super bien. 

Dommage que ce soit si court, arrivé à la fin j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir à peine commencé l'aventure, et pourtant non... ça m'a rappelé un autre titre fort sympathique mais trop court également: A Story About My Uncle.

----------


## Kaelis

> Par contre la carte est bien plus grande


Pas forcément un avantage tant elle est terne. La tristesse de cette ville dans cet épisode sérieux  ::zzz::

----------


## schouffy

Arkham Knight tournait comme un charme sur ma GTX 760, je crois qu'il a été bien patché depuis sa sortie.

----------


## FrousT

> Arkham Knight tournait comme un charme sur ma GTX 760, je crois qu'il a été bien patché depuis sa sortie.


C'est ça, démarrage douteux, mais j'ai personnellement pas eu un seul problème quelques mois après sa sortie. (Ça change de Dishonored 2 #crosstopic  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Herr Peter

> Arkham Knight tournait comme un charme sur ma GTX 760, je crois qu'il a été bien patché depuis sa sortie.


Excellente nouvelle  ::):

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Fini *Batman Arkham Origins*.
> 
> C


Pour moi c'est le meilleur scénar' de la série mais... Buggé à mort (fait sur ps3) et la visage du joker ne colle pas avec le joker des autres épisodes. Quand bien même il soit plus jeune...

----------


## Samus

Pareil pas eu de problème sur le dernier des Arkham. sauf une fois ou le jeu a craché sans raison au début. Après c'est que du bonheur (sauf certain passage relou en batmobile...)

----------


## Kaelis

> le jeu a craché sans raison au début. Après c'est que du bonheur


Hum, coquinou.

----------


## Anark

Fini *ABZU* en un peu plus de 2h (RIP le refund). 
J'ai aimé : le côté foisonnant, plein de couleurs et léger de l'univers, couplé à la musique classique il y a un côté Fantasia assez sympa. Pouvoir s'accrocher sur les poissons et mammifères marins.
Je n'ai pas aimé : la caméra infâme, le gameplay quasi inexistant (exploration, ouverture de portes et collecte de machins à collectionner, stou), l'histoire contée (le délire anthropomorphique notamment), l'absence de danger.

Au final une expérience sympa mais sans plus, j'aurai tendance à davantage conseiller *Subnautica* à ceux qui souhaitent vivre une expérience sous-marine d'envergure. La caméra FPS n'engendre aucun problème, le bodywareness est meilleur et la nature peut présenter un danger (le jeu encourage une attitude pacifique et respectueuse dans l'absolu, mais je trouve que le fait de savoir la faune potentiellement dangereuse ajoute beaucoup en terme d'immersion).

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini deux jeux: *The little acre* et* Firewatch*.

Alors:

*The little acre*: Point and click sympatoche avec une animation style dessin animé super sympa, en revanhe les arriéres plan vont de sympa à médiocre, en plus les énigmes sont ultra basiques et SURTOUT j'ai fini le jeu en une heure... C'est quoi ce foutage de gueule sérieux ? C'est une démo le truc, sans déconner. On dirait plus un prologue d'un jeu qu'autre chose, je ne comprends pas comment on peut oser sortir un truc pareil.

*Firewatch*: L'ambiance était cool et tout mais euh... Il sert à quoi le jeu en fait ? On déambule pendant 3/4 heures dans des couloirs  (mal) dissimulés avec des murs invisibles partout et on remplit les quelques objectifs inintéressants qu'on nous donne et c'est tout. Bon, je reconnais que je n'ai pas trouvé ça totalement mauvais non plus, j'ai bien aimé la relation entre les deux protagonistes à la radio mais bon c'est un peu osef tout ça quand même. On s'attend à plein de chose et finalement rien, on se tape juste des allers retours à foison dans une ambiance certes réussie mais anti-fun par excellence. Je me doute que ça doit être voulu du genre comment bien raconté une histoire ultra basique en faisant croire tout et son contraire mais Gone Home le faisait déjà à sa façon et jouer sur un aspect nostalgie des années 90 qui m'impacter plus (sans être transcendant non plus hein, faut pas déconner). Je ne regrette pas trop l'expérience ceci dit mais heureusement que je l'ai torché en 3 heures sinon j'aurai surement laisser tomber le jeu.

----------


## esprex

> ...


Ah bah pareil pour moi, j'arrête pas de lire que Life is Strange est génial, mais ça me rassure de te lire parce que j'ai trouvé ça à chier également.

----------


## Koma

Illynir : ouais Firewatch c'est ma déception de l'année aussi, un gros pétard mouillé malgré une bonne ambiance et une DA efficace, le jeu est clairement maladroit sur son écriture.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Alum* que m'a offert Baalim via cpcgifts. Un point'n click dont je n'attendais pas grand chose, mais qui est au final une bonne surprise.

Les plus :
- Graphismes sympas
- Histoire originale et intéressante
- Puzzles de difficulté moyenne, contrairement à pas mal de jeux actuels un peu trop faciles
- Musique et voix ok

Les moins :
- Puzzles un peu tordus sur la fin
- Histoire qui devient un peu trop n'importe quoi sur la fin
- Des dialogues un peu niais par moment, du style : "Alum, tu n'es qu'un traître ! Tu as tout fait foirer !", "Pardon, j'ai fait une connerie, mais j'ai compris, et je vais vous aider maintenant", "Ah ok, je te pardonne alors. On fait quoi maintenant ?"

Je recommande quand même le jeu. A noter que c'est de l'anglais uniquement.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Illynir : ouais Firewatch c'est ma déception de l'année aussi, un gros pétard mouillé malgré une bonne ambiance et une DA efficace, le jeu est clairement maladroit sur son écriture.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, j'en garde un excellent souvenir pour l'ambiance, la DA, l'atmosphère qui s'en dégage, l'histoire qui avait plein de bons côtés.
Mais ça restera une semi-déception vu sa courte durée de vie, son histoire linéaire et finalement assez simple, sa fin bâclée, l'absence de matériel utile et une map qu'on perçoit rapidement comme pas si grande (il aurait fallu déplacer l'action, par exemple à la cabane de guet qu'on rejoint à la fin, pour renouveler un peu la topo et l'ambiance).
Bref j'ai aimé y jouer, j'ai regretté de l'avoir fini si vite, j'ai compris tout ce qu'il aurait pu être, et ça laisse quelques regrets en effet. En tout cas il était vendu un poil cher pour ce qu'il propose.

----------


## makiayoyo

> (il aurait fallu déplacer l'action, par exemple à la cabane de guet qu'on rejoint à la fin, pour renouveler un peu la topo et l'ambiance).
> Bref j'ai aimé y jouer, j'ai regretté de l'avoir fini si vite, j'ai compris tout ce qu'il aurait pu être, et ça laisse quelques regrets en effet. En tout cas il était vendu un poil cher pour ce qu'il propose.


Clairement, le matériau est là mais le contenu non, ... pluis la timeline , en mode 2 heures sur un aprés midi, puis un saut dans le temps de pluisuers semaines ... bof bof quoi ... une déception pour ma part, dommage parceque l'ambiance était là à défauts de vrais surprises !

----------


## Ammoodytes

Fini *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*, en un peu plus de 25 heures.
Globalement c'était une bonne expérience de jeu, les niveaux sont grands et permettent énormément de possibilités, et j'ai eu quelques moments vraiment sympas : j'ai essayé autant que possible de rester le plus discret possible, mais les rares fois où les adversaires m'ont fortement déplu j'ai eu la possibilité de foutre un bordel maximum en jouant avec le décor et les systèmes de sécurité sans m'exposer.
Mais il y a quand même pas mal de choses qui ont fait que je n'ai pas retrouvé le Deus Ex que j'aurais voulu (mais j'enjolive sûrement mes souvenirs du premier) :

- J'ai eu l'impression que le scénario, inutilement tortueux dans ses enchaînements, décollait uniquement vers la fin, sauf que je ne savais pas que j'arrivais à la fin
- Du coup j'ai le sentiment qu'on laisse volontairement le joueur en plan pour mieux vendre les DLC et je trouve ça vraiment moyen (sur DE: HR ils avaient au moins eu la décence de fournir une fin de jeu et de laisser une ellipse de narration pour le DLC)
- il en découle que j'espérais que ce jeu amorcerait de façon plus franche a liaison avec le premier Deus Ex, je suis déception...
- Le fait que 95% du jeu se passe à Prague (même si les quartiers sont sympas à explorer), quand j'avais énormément apprécié de changer d'environnement dans les précédents opus
- Certains choix n'en sont pas : il arrive qu'on reçoive deux missions dans la même trame de temps, et je m'étais naïvement persuadé qu'il fallait forcément en choisir une au détriment de l'autre. Ben en fait ça modifie effectivement le déroulé du jeu mais on peut quand même faire les deux. J'ai foiré une belle mission à cause de ça  ::'(: 
- La gestuelle des personnages et le lip-sync sont totalement à la ramasse, limite risible.

Je nuance quand même : je m'attendais à un excellent jeu et une nouvelle référence, j'ai joué à un bon jeu, mais si ça avait été un gros DLC de DE : HR je ne m'en serais pas étonné.

----------


## Hillz

> Je comprend pas 
> 
> Ce jeux est une purge, la narration est a la rue ,ces perso completement cliché , comment ça peut provoquer des émotions ? 
> Sérieusement le pouvoir de max fonctionne en fonction de comment ça arrange l’écriture, les référence sont aussi subtil qu'un parpaing sur une tartelette (aux fraise), l'histoire est un eunuque décapité. le seul perso a peu près bien foutu est kate 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> mais pour plus de drama on désactive le pouvoir de max au moment du suicide pour le loul
> ...





> *Metro 2033/LL Redux.*
> 
> C'était poussif. Il y a quelques années j'ai fait M2033 à sa sortie, et ça a été une bonne claque. Le jeu était magnifique, immersif, difficile (IA pétée mais aussi rareté des ressources et vrai sensation de scavenger/stalker, gestion géniale de l'éclairage pour l'infiltration avec chaque lumière qu'on pouvait éteindre ou briser), l'ambiance était folle, le voyage initiatique.
> [...]


Je voulais participer au topic et je tombe sur ces 2 posts qui me parlent vraiment.

Life is strange, hyper déçu. Tout le monde disait que c'était génial. C'était DONTNOD, je sortais de Remember Me que j'avais beaucoup apprécié. Tout s'annonçait à merveille. Et puis le drame. Je me suis accroché mais j'ai fini par lâcher au bout de quelques heures de jeu. La séquence de la botte bloquée dans les rails avec le train qui arrive a définitivement éradiqué le peu de motivation qui me restait  :WTF: 

Pour Metro, je garde un souvenir excellent de 2033, et j'ai LL en stock dans la biblio Steam qui m'attend. Et du coup, ça me fait un peu peur  ::o:  On verra bien.

Sinon, je viens de finir *Ryse, Son of Rome*. Du coup j'ai ressorti le CPC n°306 pour en relire le test et la critique sévère de LFS m’a convaincu de poster un droit de réponse. Pour rappel, voici la conclusion de LFS dans le CPC du 01/11/2014 :
« Dans 4 ans vous aurez un PC capable de faire tourner Ryse en 4K. Alors vous l’achèterez 4€ pendant une promo Steam, vous y jouerez 4 minutes, direz "c'est plutôt joli pour un jeu de 2014 par contre c'est vraiment chiant" et n'y toucherez plus jamais : 4/10 »

Pour ma part, j’ai attendu 2 ans avant de l’acheter sur une promo Steam à 9€. Je l’ai lancé sur mon écran 2,4K (3440x1440), je me suis dit "purée, les graphismes déchirent bien pour un jeu de 2014" et j’y ai joué pendant une dizaine d’heure, le temps de finir la campagne solo, ce qui m’a procuré le même plaisir coupable que lorsque je regarde des néo-peplum (« 300 », « Immortels » ou « Le choc/La Colère des Titans »).
Le système de combat, bien que répétitif, ressemble finalement beaucoup à celui des Batman Arkam (Asylum/City) ce qui à mon sens est un compliment. De longues et belles cinématiques viennent agrémenter le tout. Alors même si le gameplay est très typé console avec niveaux couloirs et visée assistée (normal pour une exclu xbox one à la base), si on aime les néo-peplums, les combats chorégraphiés sanglants, les beaux graphismes et la narration assistée par cinématiques (!), il y a moyen de passer un agréable moment sur ce titre : 7/10.
PS : La partie multiplayer a l’air assez étoffée, mais je n’y ai pas touché et à mon avis, il ne doit plus y avoir grand monde sur les serveurs…

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Sinon, je viens de finir *Ryse, Son of Rome*. Du coup j'ai ressorti le CPC n°306 pour en relire le test et la critique sévère de LFS m’a convaincu de poster un droit de réponse. Pour rappel, voici la conclusion de LFS dans le CPC du 01/11/2014 :
> « Dans 4 ans vous aurez un PC capable de faire tourner Ryse en 4K. Alors vous l’achèterez 4€ pendant une promo Steam, vous y jouerez 4 minutes, direz "c'est plutôt joli pour un jeu de 2014 par contre c'est vraiment chiant" et n'y toucherez plus jamais : 4/10 »
> 
> Pour ma part, j’ai attendu 2 ans avant de l’acheter sur une promo Steam à 9€. Je l’ai lancé sur mon écran 2,4K (3440x1440), je me suis dit "purée, les graphismes déchirent bien pour un jeu de 2014" et j’y ai joué pendant une dizaine d’heure, le temps de finir la campagne solo, ce qui m’a procuré le même plaisir coupable que lorsque je regarde des néo-peplum (« 300 », « Immortels » ou « Le choc/La Colère des Titans »).
> Le système de combat, bien que répétitif, ressemble finalement beaucoup à celui des Batman Arkam (Asylum/City) ce qui à mon sens est un compliment. De longues et belles cinématiques viennent agrémenter le tout. Alors même si le gameplay est très typé console avec niveaux couloirs et visée assistée (normal pour une exclu xbox one à la base), si on aime les néo-peplums, les combats chorégraphiés sanglants, les beaux graphismes et la narration assistée par cinématiques (!), il y a moyen de passer un agréable moment sur ce titre : 7/10.
> PS : La partie multiplayer a l’air assez étoffée, mais je n’y ai pas touché et à mon avis, il ne doit plus y avoir grand monde sur les serveurs…


C'est pas le bon topic, tu devrais aller ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/93...us-inavouables

----------


## Critias

Je viens de finir Seasons after Fall.

Le jeu est magnifique: direction artistique sublime, musique splendide, doublages français excellents par les poids lourds de la post-synchronisation que sont Adeline Chetail et Vincent Grass: http://www.g4f-localisation.com/le-d...ns-after-fall/.

L'espace de jeu est un peu réduit, à cause sans doute de la mécanique de changement de saisons qui exige d'avoir les mêmes décors déclinés quatre fois, donc on se retrouve à aller deux fois dans chacun des quatre lieux pour pouvoir atteindre des endroits inaccessibles avant d'avoir les pouvoirs des quatre saisons.

Le gros problème du jeu: la liberté. Quand on laisse au joueur le choix de faire ce qu'il veut, il faut être sûr de son coup, et là ça n'est pas le cas: arrivé à 84% de complétion du jeu, je me suis retrouvé bloqué par un bug. 
Une des mécaniques du jeu demande qu'on fasse aller une sorte de bernard l'hermite qui a pris résidence dans un champignon à un endroit précis pour ensuite faire pousser le champignon qui nous permet d'atteindre un bouton qui enchaîne la suite des événements. Sauf que mon bernard l'hermite s'est barré de l'autre côté et est tombé sur une plateforme inférieure, sans aucune possibilité de le faire remonter, et recharger le jeu ne change rien, le machin reste bloqué en bas quoi qu'on fasse. 
Aucune solution à mon problème sur les discussions Steam, malgré deux personnes souffrant du même bug que moi. Par contre les développeurs proposent diverses corrections d'autres bugs bloquants (3!) en éditant la sauvegarde du jeu manuellement ou en leur envoyant le fichier de sauvegarde par email... Comme j'ai l'habitude de trifouiller dans les fichiers de jeux, j'ai réussi à corriger le bug de moi-même, si je n'avais pas réussi, je l'aurai directement effacé de mon disque dur: il n'y a rien qui m'exaspère plus que d'être bloqué dans un jeu à cause de l'incompétence des développeurs (les remerciements à l'équipe de test dans les crédits m'ont fait doucement rire).

J'ai pu finir le jeu à 100% et c'est l'autre soucis selon moi, aucune rejouabilité, on a tout vu après une partie et c'est très facile pour un adulte mais peut être un peu trop complexe pour un enfant, donc je ne vois pas bien le coeur de cible.

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de finir *Undertale* avec le run Pacifiste (parce que c'est impossible d'avoir entendu parler de ce jeu sans s'être fait spoiler sur ce truc).

Et quelle claque !  ::o:   ::wub:: 

Le jeu arrive à surprendre sans cesse le joueur, les personnages sont attachants, l'humour est omniprésent et les musiques sont excellentes !

Une expérience super chouette !

----------


## FrousT

> Je viens de finir *Undertale* avec le run Pacifiste (parce que c'est impossible d'avoir entendu parler de ce jeu sans s'être fait spoiler sur ce truc).
> 
> Et quelle claque !  
> 
> Le jeu arrive à surprendre sans cesse le joueur, les personnages sont attachants, l'humour est omniprésent et les musiques sont excellentes !
> 
> Une expérience super chouette !


1er run en pacifiste, moi je dit fake sans soluce  :tired: 

Et dans les arguments t'a oublié un truc, c'est super moche trop bien !!  ::wub::   :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Bah je m'étais fait spoiler et de toute facon le jeu te fait comprendre que tu as tout interet à suivre cette voie.
Pour etre exact, j'ai d'abord obtenu la fin neutre car il me manquait un ami, du coup j'ai repris la save, effectuer toute la branche qui me manquait. Je retombe sur le boss final et le combat commence  :tired:  Je me dis "Oh putain non, je vais pas devoir recommencer tout ca?!"
Je m'apprete à quitter le jeu, j'appuie sur Z sans faire gaffe... et je découvre avec joie que ca diffère  ::lol:: 

Pour les graphismes, j'ai adoré la petite référence à Cyriak  ::wub::  Pareil pour l'opéra de Final Fantasy VI  :Bave: 

Du coup, je comprend mieux pourquoi tout le monde encensait ce jeu. Ca paie pas de mine, on s'attend a un petit JRPG banal alors qu'en fait, tout est fait de manière très intelligente dans Undertale. Par contre, je pense pas que ca puisse plaire à tout le monde, certains risquent d'être totalement hermétique à l'univers.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Par contre, je pense pas que ca puisse plaire à tout le monde, certains risquent d'être totalement hermétique à l'univers.

----------


## CptProut

> Bah je m'étais fait spoiler et de toute facon le jeu te fait comprendre que tu as tout interet à suivre cette voie.
> Pour etre exact, j'ai d'abord obtenu la fin neutre car il me manquait un ami, du coup j'ai repris la save, effectuer toute la branche qui me manquait. Je retombe sur le boss final et le combat commence  Je me dis "Oh putain non, je vais pas devoir recommencer tout ca?!"
> Je m'apprete à quitter le jeu, j'appuie sur Z sans faire gaffe... et je découvre avec joie que ca diffère 
> 
> Pour les graphismes, j'ai adoré la petite référence à Cyriak  Pareil pour l'opéra de Final Fantasy VI 
> 
> Du coup, je comprend mieux pourquoi tout le monde encensait ce jeu. Ca paie pas de mine, on s'attend a un petit JRPG banal alors qu'en fait, tout est fait de manière très intelligente dans Undertale. Par contre, je pense pas que ca puisse plaire à tout le monde, certains risquent d'être totalement hermétique à l'univers.


Faudrait  surtout une bonne traduction FR, par ce que les jeux de mots de SANS et Papyrus sont juste nickel.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, c'est un peu mon seul regret, j'ai l'impression d'avoir raté pas mal de petites blagues.
D'ailleurs, pour Toriel, je me demandais si cétait vraiment pour "tue toriel", un jeu de mot en francais pour le coup et vraiment en rapport avec le début du jeu  ::P:

----------


## Timesquirrel

C'est quand même bourré de plot hole et d'incohérences par rapport aux pouvoirs de max. Les règles changent sans cesse et Max  utilise 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le second pouvoir complètement fumé 

en dépit de tout bon sens. 

J'ai trouvé l'arc du milieu 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec le thème du suicide 

très intéressant mais le reste est pour moi du niveau d'un teenager movie bas de gamme.

----------


## Kaelis

L'écureuil déformeur d'espace temps  :Cigare:

----------


## Timesquirrel

Merde, mon navigateur a merdé et m'a ramené vers des vieux posts ^^

----------


## Zerger

Je me disais que j'avais raté un perso important dans Undertale  ::P:

----------


## hisvin

Perso, c'est quand j'ai lu "L'écureuil déformeur d'espace temps " que je me demandais s'il parlait bien de "Life is strange"...Il y a bien des écureuils mais là...

----------


## Blackogg

> 1er run en pacifiste, moi je dit fake sans soluce 
> 
> Et dans les arguments t'a oublié un truc, c'est super moche trop bien !!


Ben de toute façon ton 1er run a forcément la fin neutre (ou peut être que tu peux finir directement psychopathe après tout). Par contre si t'as tout bien fait pour être pacifique, le jeu te laisse l'opportunité de continuer en mode pacifique sans recommencer du début.
Mais même en recommençant du début ça se fait bien parce que le jeu est prévu pour (faut juste aimer faire attention aux détails).

Fais-le  :tired: .

----------


## Zerger

Par contre, le run Genocide, y'a un interet à le faire ?
Ca doit pas etre bien palpitant, tu zappes tout un pan du jeu non ?

----------


## CptProut

> Par contre, le run Genocide, y'a un interet à le faire ?
> Ca doit pas etre bien palpitant, tu zappes tout un pan du jeu non ?


3 point :

Sa fait mal a ton petit coeur

Sa change pas mal de truc

Cette musique  :tired:  ( les vrais savent)

----------


## Kaelis

Y a un mec sur Terre qui s'est pas fait divulgâcher Megalovania?

----------


## FrousT

> Mais même en recommençant du début ça se fait bien parce que le jeu est prévu pour (faut juste aimer* les jeux moches*).
> 
> Fais-le .


Fi'x  ::happy2::

----------


## Kaelis

J'aurais dit fixette.

----------


## Zerger

> 3 point :
> 
> Sa fait mal a ton petit coeur


En fait, je me sens pas de devoir tuer Papyrus et tous les autres, je crois que je me suis trop attaché à eux  :Emo: 
Ca pourrait presque être une confession ca  ::P:

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> 3 point :
> 
> Sa fait mal a ton petit coeur
> 
> Sa change pas mal de truc
> 
> Cette musique  ( les vrais savent)


T'as oublié :

- c'est giga dur

- ta save est baisée

----------


## Momock

> En fait, je me sens pas de devoir tuer Papyrus et tous les autres, je crois que je me suis trop attaché à eux 
> Ca pourrait presque être une confession ca


Ça m'a fait pareil. Jamais pu me résoudre à faire un run génocide.

----------


## Nephizz

> Ça m'a fait pareil. Jamais pu me résoudre à faire un run génocide.


Tu as bien fait, tu t'es épargné quelques crises de nerfs sur le boss final qui est vraiment dur (mais vraiment hein). Le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que le jeu sait te faire payer les conséquences de tes actes.  ::P:

----------


## Haraban

Bon ben je viens de finir *Deus EX : Mankind Divided*.

En point positif je dirais que les zones sont superbes, que ce soit les zones de missions ou le hub Praguois. Détaillé, avec beaucoup de chemins possibles et ce design mi contemporain mi futuriste qui va bien. L'ambiance est vachement cool(L'omniprésence des télé par exemple, allumer 24/24 et dominé par l'ogre manipulateur Picus, la tension sociale bien présente, la surveillance, l’absurdité bureaucratique à tout les étages pour dominer les masses etc...), et certaines zones sont bluffantes (Golem City). Les quêtes sont sympas et on peut vraiment faire du non létal tout le long.

En négatif les dialogues et le jeu des doubleurs est immonde. C'est surjoué tout le long, y'a pas une scène qui sonne juste, c'est un vrai cauchemars (je joue en VOST). Le jeu rame comme un mufle dès que je suis dans les rues de Prague, certains personnages n'avaient pas d'épaules et les textures faisaient le yoyo entre joli et infect. La texture du pistolet de 10mm par exemple, qui changeait sous mes yeux 5 à 6 fois de suite (moche/joli/moche/joli/moche... Ah on dirait que c'est stabilisé... Joli/moche/joli... Ah ben non en fait). Je pense pas avoir une config bidon pourtant (8go de RAM, GTX970, I5 2500, par contre le jeu est sur un HDD).
Et puis le hacking en permanence. Tout le temps. Sans fin. Et quand il n'y en a plus, il y en a encore. Avec ce petit jeu de prise de fort insupportable qu'on doit se payer un milliard de fois si on veut vraiment la jouer sneaky. C'est au delà du vomitif.
La fin est pourrie et pue le DLC. J'ai horreur de ça.

Voilà. Un bon jeu dans lequel je me suis plongé une trentaine d'heures avec joie, malgré quelques écueils ennuyeux. En attendant le DLC que j’achèterais surement vu que j'ai bien aimé le jeu de base.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Fini *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*, en un peu plus de 25 heures.
> Globalement c'était une bonne expérience de jeu, les niveaux sont grands et permettent énormément de possibilités, et j'ai eu quelques moments vraiment sympas : j'ai essayé autant que possible de rester le plus discret possible, mais les rares fois où les adversaires m'ont fortement déplu j'ai eu la possibilité de foutre un bordel maximum en jouant avec le décor et les systèmes de sécurité sans m'exposer.
> Mais il y a quand même pas mal de choses qui ont fait que je n'ai pas retrouvé le Deus Ex que j'aurais voulu (mais j'enjolive sûrement mes souvenirs du premier) :
> 
> - J'ai eu l'impression que le scénario, inutilement tortueux dans ses enchaînements, décollait uniquement vers la fin, sauf que je ne savais pas que j'arrivais à la fin
> - Du coup j'ai le sentiment qu'on laisse volontairement le joueur en plan pour mieux vendre les DLC et je trouve ça vraiment moyen (sur DE: HR ils avaient au moins eu la décence de fournir une fin de jeu et de laisser une ellipse de narration pour le DLC)
> - il en découle que j'espérais que ce jeu amorcerait de façon plus franche a liaison avec le premier Deus Ex, je suis déception...
> - Le fait que 95% du jeu se passe à Prague (même si les quartiers sont sympas à explorer), quand j'avais énormément apprécié de changer d'environnement dans les précédents opus
> - Certains choix n'en sont pas : il arrive qu'on reçoive deux missions dans la même trame de temps, et je m'étais naïvement persuadé qu'il fallait forcément en choisir une au détriment de l'autre. Ben en fait ça modifie effectivement le déroulé du jeu mais on peut quand même faire les deux. J'ai foiré une belle mission à cause de ça 
> ...





> Même ressenti même si je ne pense pas le jeter par la fenêtre. J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu qui n'a pas été peaufiné du tout : textures manquantes (ou mal chargées peut-être, la bouillie de pixels de près parfois, alors que tout le reste est beau), animation totalement ratées avec une mention spéciale aux discussions - je crois que Smiley remporte la palme du surexcité de première en manque de Ritaline - marqueurs de quêtes qui donnent envie de se pendre etc. Et c'est bien dommage parce que les niveaux sont vraiment grands, les façons de les aborder assez nombreuses (tout à fait ce que j'attends de Deus Ex), et les missions sont quand même sympas. Mais le côté "manque de finition" me rend chafouin dès que je croise une texture indigne ou un personnage qui surjoue (ie : tous) et ça me sort de ma balade . Surtout qu'à côté de ça ils ont pris le temps de bien nous mettre sous le nez les micro-transactions que je trouve totalement déplacées.
> 
> Je sors de The Witcher III et Dark Souls III et ça fait mal...


Merde Haraban c'est mon multi  ::o:

----------


## Haraban

::P: 
Et je suis très doué dans ce domaine. Avec moi et mon gang de multi dans ton camp, tu vas occuper le terrain comme jamais. Même les posts de Sylvine deviendront invisible sous l'avalanche de toi.

----------


## zeXav

*Hyper Light Drifter*
_Date de parution : 31 mars 2016_

Je ne viens jamais trop sur ce topic, mais si vous souhaitez un jeu avec du challenge, qui ne pardonne pas beaucoup, avec pas mal de choses à chercher / débloquer / explorer, ça se passe dans le topic du jeu pour un petit compte-rendu  :;):

----------


## Aramchek

*Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*  :;): 

Fini en 30h des personnages interresant du gameplay qui se renouvelle tout le long de la campagne mon seul reproche le save scumming bien trop présent.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...g?t=1473730878
> 
> *Hyper Light Drifter*
> _Date de parution : 31 mars 2016_
> 
> Je ne viens jamais trop sur ce topic, mais si vous souhaitez un jeu avec du challenge, qui ne pardonne pas beaucoup, avec pas mal de choses à chercher / débloquer / explorer, ça se passe dans le topic du jeu pour un petit compte-rendu


 ::lol::

----------


## Azareth

*Overcooked* 

En duo voir quatuor par certains moments, ce jeu est fun, ce jeu nous a donné de bons moments à passer ! Concept simple et efficace, facile à appréhender même pour les non-gamers. C'est frais et j'ai beaucoup apprécié ainsi que mes compagnons.
Je recommande, par contre la durée de vie n'est pas extraordinaire pour la partie coop/Histoire mais il existe un mode compétitif qui est pas mal non plus. Une bonne pioche pour qui veut passer des soirée multi en local !

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*

Bien mais pas top, le jeu est classique et prévisible. Toutes les phases de jeu sont plutôt bien faites mais l'aventure est d'un plat que sur la fin le rush s'est imposé de lui-même pour sortir de ce jeu stéréotypé "Tomb Raider" (Je m'attendais à quoi en même temps...). Il est bien foutu pour le reste, plutôt joli. Pas de problèmes d'input, de caméra etc... Par contre la difficulté est très basse sauf à deux moments où un gros pic se fait sentir avec des ennemis un peu cheater niveau résistance et rapidité.
Choppé en solde 25€ avec tous les dlc, c'est correct mais faut pas payer plus.

Les dlc sont corrects et permettent de prolonger la durée de vie mais on s'en lasse vite si on est pas adepte de scoring ou d'effectuer des taches répétitives.

----------


## Ginfizz

*Uncharted 2 : Among Thieves* (PS4 remastered)

Mérite-t-il son statut de référence du jeu d'aventure/action à la 3ème personne ? Sans doute oui, dans le sens où c'est l'archétype du genre, que le budget est là et qu'il se voit en terme de graphismes / mise en scène, musiques, et plus généralement dans la sensation qu'il transmet de suivre / vivre un film façon Indiana Jones en se gavant de popcorn.

Le revers de la médaille c'est que je le trouve un peu trop engoncé dans son rôle de blockbuster grand public, sans prise de risque de peur de ne pas plaire à tout le monde. Du coup ça manque de surprises, que ce soit au niveau du scénar comme du gameplay, le héros est très lisse dans son caractère comme dans son apparence, comme s'il était le fruit d'un sondage d'opinion plutôt que du choix couillu d'un designer. Mais peut-on vraiment le lui reprocher vu que c'est le but recherché et avoué sans vergogne ?

Ce que j'aime le moins dans le gameplay : le côté "Oh, une corniche ! Chouette, grimpons dessus !" ou «Un levier, tirons-le pour voir ce qu'il va se passer !», plutôt que de demander au joueur d'analyser un minimum une situation pour en trouver la solution.

Mais ça reste un bon jeu, avec un rythme correct et un chouette final en crescendo, dans lequel on rentre comme dans une bonne paire de vieilles pantoufles confortables, et finalement c'est tout ce qu'on lui demande.

Verdict : 7,5/10


*Until Dawn*

Joué d'une traite en groupe famille / amis durant les vacances de Noël, c'est une autre vision du jeu grand public avec son côté film dont vous êtes le héros à base de choix et de QTE. La sauce a bien pris et ce fut un bon moment de rigolades et de vociférations pour «aider» celui qui avait la manette a faire les choix ou à réaliser les QTE. Ça m'a rappelé un peu l'ambiance des JDR papier d'antan, en version grand public facile d'accès. Bref, très sympa à plusieurs, mais je crois que je n'aurais pas accroché plus que ça en solo.

Verdict : 8/10 selec !

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Hatoful Boyfriend*, offert par *La Chouette* via cpcgifts. Je connaissais le jeu de nom et je n'étais pas très intéressé. Je l'ai gagné via un concours "mystère" et La Chouette demandait un retour d'ici la fin du mois sur le jeu. Comme il ne durait pas longtemps, j'ai fini le jeu, mais j'ai dû me forcer :
- Histoire inexistante / inintéressante au possible
- Les personnages (des pigeons) ont tous des noms japonais et impossible de savoir qui est qui
- Pas vraiment de gameplay

Au niveau des points positifs, on peut citer les cartes Steam qui se vendent à quasi-0.15€. Dommage de trouver comme seul point positif un truc qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec le jeu en lui-même...

----------


## Nono

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt*

Ce jeu vaut le coup pour :
- explorer : tous les lieux de ce jeu sont vraiment superbes et donnent envie de les découvrir. Et il y a toujours quelque chose à découvrir.
- les personnages, qu'ils soient principaux ou simplement de passage. Ce sont eux qui vont nous faire envie de résoudre les quêtes, et qui rendront le jeu attachant.

Malheureusement :
- ça devient facile très rapidement. Passé le niveau 7 d'expérience dans la plus haute difficulté, on ne rencontre plus aucun challenge jusqu'à la fin. Ça vient très très vite.
- les mécaniques de jeu sont assez peu nombreuses et répétitives. Au bout d'un moment, les pistages avec le sens de sorceleur, suivis par un trucidage de monstres, finissent par devenir monotones. Et les autres activités, bien que réussies (courses, bagarre, etc.) ne suffisent pas à diversifier l'action. Seul le Gwent tire son épingle du jeu (là aussi, ne pas hésiter à en booster la difficulté).
- l'excellente durée de vie du jeu ne joue pas en sa faveur. Au fur et à mesure, les (petits) défauts du jeu finissent par sauter aux yeux. Rien de rédhibitoire non plus. On finit par repérer les visages clonés, certaines petites phrases ne veulent plus rien dire ("vive machin !" alors que machin est mort), ce genre de truc.

Mon conseil pour profiter du jeu sans se lasser : *ne pas chercher à vouloir tout faire et tout visiter. Focaliser sur la quête principale, et éventuellement accepter les quêtes secondaires qui vous sembleront prometteuses* sur ce qu'elles veulent raconter. C'est tout. De toute façon, vous allez faire des aller et retour entre les différentes contrées, et donc vous aurez largement le temps de revenir sur le gras du jeu (je pense notamment aux contrats de sorceleurs, même s'il y en a quelques uns qui sont plus que du découpage de monstres).

Ne pas vouloir essuyer chaque recoin, c'est la meilleure protection contre la facilité du jeu. Essayer de tenir comme ça jusqu'à la bataille de Kaer Morhen, ça assure à mon sens une première partie harmonieuse.
Arrivé à Skellige j'étais déjà beaucoup trop costaud pour toutes les quêtes principales, et ce déséquilibre a fini par me dégoûter de tout ce que le jeu essaie de bâtir (notamment la narration et notre implication dans l'aventure).

----------


## Pitchblack

> Le gift du 27 est désormais officiellement terminé. Je rappelle aux participants qu'ils doivent rédiger un retour avant le 28 janvier (...) De même pour *Pitchblack* qui remplace SiGarrett et tombe sur _Analogue: a Hate Story_ en choisissant le jeu mystère N°1


Hello, et donc voila un petit retour sur *Analogue : a Hate Story*.

Je n'ai parcouru que très peu de visual novels, et vu les critiques - bonnes ou mauvaises - que je parcourais sur quelques titres typiques du genre sur Steam, j'avoue que je partais avec un gros préjugé. Je craignais énormément de tomber sur des fan-fictions boursouflées, des histoires de Mary-Sue où les auteurs se projettent à mort... bref, on va dire que de base je n'étais pas le client idéal.
J'avais un peu entendu parler de Analogue en bien, et je me disais que s'il fallait vraiment toucher au genre histoire de ne pas mourir idiot, je ferais probablement celui-là... pas un grand choix hypé/passionnel, mais bon la curiosité était là.
Et quand le hasard du gift de La Chouette a fait que je me suis retrouvé avec ce titre en main, je me suis dit que c'était le bon signe pour s'y mettre, c'était la bonne conjonction, donc encore merci La Chouette d'avoir pu explorer ce titre... et bien m'en a pris.

Analogue n'est pas un simulateur de drague.
Au départ il s'agit d'une simili-enquête. Oui il y aura - un peu - de drague (_quoiqu'on pourrait plus parler de l'évaluation de sa compatibilité et de choix de confiance_) mais l'essentiel de la lecture du jeu consiste à essayer de comprendre ce qui a pu se passer dans un vaisseau spatial immense retrouvé à la dérive dans l'espace et dont toute la population est morte. On ne parle pas d'un équipage massacré par un alien. On perle de la population d'un vaisseau destiné à coloniser des planètes, le genre de bouzin abritant des millier d'âmes.

Le jeu ne baigne pas pour autant dans une atmosphère horrifique. Il n'y a pas de danger à affronter. Tout le drame s'est passé il y a trop longtemps. L'activité principale consiste à lire des logs des habitants et à interviewer de façon assez sommaire l'IA du vaisseau pour comprendre ce qui s'est passé. Et c'est tout. Mais Analogue est très bien écrit, et ce peu de choses à faire, Analogue le développe très bien.
Les logs sont bien écrits, stylés, porteurs de la personnalité des habitants, l'IA du vaisseau est bien typée et ses réparties parfaitement adaptées à l'ambiance du vaisseau : c'est très bien fichu.

Mais là où ça devient remarquable, c'est que le jeu aborde un sujet pas simple d'une manière au final assez fine.
Sans gros spoilers, le jeu va évoquer toutes les problématiques d'un problème de société lié à la discrimination.
Mais il va le faire sans gros sabots. Évoqué par les situations décrites dans les logs. Dans le ton employé par les protagonistes, y compris par l'IA, qui adapte son discours, selon ce que vous direz sur vous et votre jugement sur ce que vous lirez. C'est remarquable de justesse.

Dans ce genre de "véhicule à thèse", on aurait pu tomber sur une narration avec des gros sabots, avec une situation tire-larme (il y en a, hein) et un discours univoque pour dire "houlala ce qui se passe là c'est mal", mais non : le jeu fait le pari que vous allez vous indigner tout seul comme un grand. Le jeu évoque les paroles de protagonistes qui ont intégré et défendent leur position de victime, ou celui de la majorité approuvant le système. C'est bien fichu et çà marche. Dans l'absolu, il pourrait servir d'outil de sensibilisation intéressant...

... mais c'est aussi un jeu. Comme je le disait, l'activité ludique en tant que tel ne vole pas haut, mais elle fonctionne assez bien.
En gros vous vous activerez en :
- lisant des logs et en les soumettant à une IA, qui vous demandera sommairement votre avis dessus, et en ira de son petit commentaire
- bidouillant sur une console avec invite de commande pour gérer deux trois paramètres pour régler quelques problèmes
- faisant quelques choix "moraux" et de sympathie/antipathie, pour déterminer votre affinité avec l'IA

Le jeu comporte 5 fins. Je fais ce retour après en avoir vu une (la moins sentimentale des 5, je pense).
Une partie se boucle en 2-3 heures... et encore, sur ce premier run, j'ai pris mon temps pour bien tout lire. 
L'ensemble a suffisamment titillé ma curiosité pour que j'ai envie de débloquer les autres fins.
Les graphismes sont sommaires, mais fonctionnent. Bon, comme d'hab, c'est typé manga.
Tout est en anglais (plutôt un bon niveau). La culture de référence évoquée est coréenne.
L'interface fait le job, mais auraient pu être un peu plus ergonomique. En l'état, çà n'handicape pas le jeu.
La musique a le mérite de ne pas prendre la tête mais est totalement oubliable. 

Au total, vous ne jouerez pas à Analogue pour son gameplay de guedin, et sa production value à trouzmiyon de dollars.
Mais vous y jouerez peut-être pour la qualité de la délivrance de son message.
Et ce ne sera pas du temps perdu.
Encore merci La Chouette, pour cette découverte !  ::lol::

----------


## Samus

Fini *Dishonored* premier du nom. Alors je ne sais pas si c'est le fait d'en avoir entendu parlé en bien un peu partout, qui fait que j'avais de grosse attente concernant le jeu, mais je l'ai trouver plutôt très banal. Oui on à tout un tas de possibilité pour faire ces missions, avec les différents pouvoir, tout ça. Mais une fois le truc compris les ficelles du jeu deviennent assez grosses. 

Le scenario ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard et se devine de bout en bout des le quart du jeu. Reste l’ambiance et la Da qui sont cool et agréable à regarder.

Bref déçu, ou alors je suis passer à coté d'un truc.

----------


## purEcontact

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*
12h

Touché pour pas trop cher récemment, il rempli son rôle de jeu/film d'action.
J'avais donné mon avis pour le reboot de 2013 et c'est globalement la même chose si ce n'est que Lara couine un peu moins.
Je vais éviter de m'épancher sur le sujet parce que ça avait fait 2 pages de débats et que j'ai pas envie de me les retaper (surtout pour redire la même chose parce que c'est le même jeu mais avec un autre scénario).

----------


## KiwiX

*Mafia II Director's Cut* en difficile.

Un peu moins de 12h. Je l'avais fait en tipiak (bouh pas bien) à l'époque donc je me le suis pris à 7 balles dès que Mafia 3 est arrivé et que la série a été soldée. Quelques chapitres un peu pénibles, pas mal de bugs ou de comportements chelous mais les gunfights sont cools et on peut choper des playboy <3

----------


## Mojito83

*GTA V*

Je viens de finir l'histoire principale, c'était bien.

Déjà l'aspect technique: impressionant. Le jeu tournait déjà bien sur une GTX960, avec une 970 c'est du 80 fps de moyenne en high/ultra, bref une optimisation aux petits oignons.
Les graphismes et l'ambiance sont au top.La ville de Los Santos est gigantesque, la map est 3X plus grande, tout ça fourmille de détails. On prend grand plaisir à simplement conduire sans destination juste pour admirer les alentours, et ça grâce au cycle jour nuit et à la météo très bien foutue.

Le scénario casse pas 3 pattes à un canard mais est agréable à suivre (quand on arrive à lire les sous-titre pdt la conduite, pas toujours évident). Les personnages sont bien écrits, bien que le charisme de Franklin ne m'ai pas sauté aux yeux, dans l'ensemble c'est très réussi.

D'un point de vue gameplay ça tient la route. La conduite est agréable, mais quand on est à pied les déplacements sont lourds, comme les gunfights. Ces dernières méritent d'être jouer à la souris pour plus de dynamisme mais au bout d'un moment switcher entre pad et clavier souris c'est chiant.

J'ai pas testé le online car j'ai pas de potes sur le jeu, ça vaut le coup d'y jouer seul?

----------


## blutch2

> *GTA V*
> 
> Je viens de finir l'histoire principale, c'était bien.
> 
> Déjà l'aspect technique: impressionant. Le jeu tournait déjà bien sur une GTX960, avec une 970 c'est du 80 fps de moyenne en high/ultra, bref une optimisation aux petits oignons.
> Les graphismes et l'ambiance sont au top.La ville de Los Santos est gigantesque, la map est 3X plus grande, tout ça fourmille de détails. On prend grand plaisir à simplement conduire sans destination juste pour admirer les alentours, et ça grâce au cycle jour nuit et à la météo très bien foutue.
> 
> Le scénario casse pas 3 pattes à un canard mais est agréable à suivre (quand on arrive à lire les sous-titre pdt la conduite, pas toujours évident). Les personnages sont bien écrits, bien que le charisme de Franklin ne m'ai pas sauté aux yeux, dans l'ensemble c'est très réussi.
> 
> ...


seul canard sur session publique, non, tu vas être dégouté par les autres joueurs.

Seul dans ta session oui, ça se joue, je l'ai fait durant 4 mois pour avoir de l'argent in game et m'acheter des voitures.

On a un chan sur mumble, rejoins-nous dessus si tu souhaites, passe sur le topic sur le forum et inscrit toi dans le crew sur le Rockstar Social Club.

----------


## Gloppy

Je viens de terminer *Reverse Crawl*, un petit jeu de combat tactique dans un univers de fantasy où l'on joue du côté des "méchants" (morts-vivants, gobelins, elfes noirs, ogre, spectres, etc.). Réalisé par un seul homme - à part la musique - sur GameMaker, ce n'est évidemment pas un AAA ni un ténor du genre. 
Mais l'histoire est amusante, la dimension tactique plus profonde qu'il n'y paraît au départ et je me suis plutôt bien amusé pendant quelques heures. Pas sûr que le jeu vaille les 5.99€ demandés sur Steam hors période de soldes mais je le recommanderais avec plaisir pour qui cherche une petit friandise très simple d'accès et une histoire marrante (uniquement en anglais, par contre). Pas de regret d'y avoir joué - sous forme de courte sessions - pour me détendre, en attendant d'attaquer de plus gros jeux. 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/400660/

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *Assassin's Creed III*.

C'est bourré de problème technique (perso qui pop, ragdoll qui pète un câble, texture qui apparaisse tardivement, marqueur de la mission principale qui n'apparaît pas sur la map), l'histoire dans la présent est nulle à chier, même si ils ont eu l'intelligence de mettre du gameplay Parkour/combat plutôt que des puzzles de merde mais ça reste quand même chiant à faire, surtout à cause d'une histoire complètement bidon mené par des personnages inintéressants (mention au passage où on va mettre les cubes d'énergies et on doit se taper les discours à la con de Junon).

Par contre, dès qu'on passe dans le passé (la majorité du jeu quoi), c'est beaucoup plus intéressant même si il y a des imprécisions de gameplay et que c'est bourré de missions secondaires répétitives et de défis pas très intéressant à accomplir. Néanmoins, j'ai trouvé l'histoire très intéressante avec des personnages assez travaillé, j'ai notamment beaucoup apprécié les différents dialogues pré mort des différentes cibles, ils sont plutôt bien écrit et intéressant.

Vu que j'avais déjà fait le jeu à 100 % à l'époque quand je l'avais eu façon Barbe Noire, je me suis contenté de faire les missions principales. Le jeu est assez court en ligne droite, suffisamment pour supporter les errances de gameplay et l'IA dans les choux. Bref, j'ai passé un bon moment.

Maintenant, j'hésite entre me faire Black Flag ou Unity.

----------


## Nephizz

> Terminé *Hatoful Boyfriend*, offert par *La Chouette* via cpcgifts. Je connaissais le jeu de nom et je n'étais pas très intéressé. Je l'ai gagné via un concours "mystère" et La Chouette demandait un retour d'ici la fin du mois sur le jeu. Comme il ne durait pas longtemps, j'ai fini le jeu, mais j'ai dû me forcer :
> - Histoire inexistante / inintéressante au possible
> - Les personnages (des pigeons) ont tous des noms japonais et impossible de savoir qui est qui
> - Pas vraiment de gameplay
> 
> Au niveau des points positifs, on peut citer les cartes Steam qui se vendent à quasi-0.15€. Dommage de trouver comme seul point positif un truc qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec le jeu en lui-même...


Mouais, en gros tu as stop direct quand tu as vu les crédits. Si c'est le cas tu n'a pas vu 5% du jeu.  ::P: 

Je comprends que c'est le genre de titre totalement décalé qui ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde mais c'est dommage de sous-entendre que c'est de la merde alors que l'histoire n'a même pas encore commencée à ce stade. En gros il faut finir plusieurs fois l'intro (ça va vite, tu peux skip ce que tu as déjà lu) avec les différentes "fins" (une par personnage) pour débloquer la suite. D'ailleurs l'histoire est très loin d'être aussi débile et niaise que ce que le début laisse présager.

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai terminé *Assassin's Creed III*.


Connor.  :Gerbe:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ouais, Connor est plutôt gavant avec ses réactions d'ado tout le long du truc, le mec est tout le temps en train de râler ou de dire de la merde (quand il dit que Achilles a rien fait pour lui  ::o:  ). Heureusement, il se fait souvent remettre à sa place... mais il reste toujours le même  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai terminé *Assassin's Creed III*.
> [...]
> Maintenant, j'hésite entre me faire Black Flag ou Unity.


Mais... pourquoi ?

----------


## Sylla

> Mais... pourquoi ?


C'est comme les jeux Davilex, c'est une curiosité à faire une fois dans sa vis.

----------


## pipoop

Connor doit etre le pire perso de la licence...quoique celui de Unity est bien gratine
Je conseille black flag apres...les couleurs de la mer et des zone c'est que du bonheur apres toute la tristesse visuelle du 3
Limite black flag est mon prefere pour son cote simulateur de pirate

----------


## makiayoyo

> *Rise of the Tomb Raider*
> Bien mais pas top, le jeu est classique et prévisible. Toutes les phases de jeu sont plutôt bien faites mais l'aventure est d'un plat que sur la fin le rush s'est imposé de lui-même pour sortir de ce jeu stéréotypé "Tomb Raider" (Je m'attendais à quoi en même temps...). Il est bien foutu pour le reste, plutôt joli. Pas de problèmes d'input, de caméra etc... Par contre la difficulté est très basse sauf à deux moments où un gros pic se fait sentir avec des ennemis un peu cheater niveau résistance et rapidité.
> Choppé en solde 25€ avec tous les dlc, c'est correct mais faut pas payer plus.
> 
> Les dlc sont corrects et permettent de prolonger la durée de vie mais on s'en lasse vite si on est pas adepte de scoring ou d'effectuer des taches répétitives.


Je suis assez d'accord pour la goty à 25-30 €, c'est le bon prix ... Ce que je reprocherais au jeu c'est son rythme en dent de scie, le premier reboot était plus maîtrisé de ce coté là, avec peut-etre un gout trop prononcé pour le torture-porn ... mais dans le deux c'est soit comme l'intro avec un cliffhanger (littéralement) toute les 10 secondes ... soit des missions de farming en mode va chercher le mini point sur ta carte, ou de l'exploration avec un journal audio de 1-2 minutes tous les 50 m ... 

Aprés le reste est soigné, visuellement c'est sympa, je sais pas comment le jeu a pu être récompensé pour le scénario qui, sans être mauvais, reste quand même trés plat !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Connor doit etre le pire perso de la licence...quoique celui de Unity est bien gratine
> Je conseille black flag apres...les couleurs de la mer et des zone c'est que du bonheur apres toute la tristesse visuelle du 3
> Limite black flag est mon prefere pour son cote simulateur de pirate


A mais *Black flag* c'est clairement un putain de bon jeu si tu écartes tout le coté assassin's creed et que tu te contente d'écumer les caraibes en bateau !  ::wub::  malheureusement, t'es obligé de faire certaines missions principales pour déverouiller la progression et certains aspects du monde ouvert

----------


## Haelnak

> Connor doit etre le pire perso de la licence...quoique celui de Unity est bien gratine


Connor reste pire. Le mec est atteint de débilité profonde en plus d'être prétentieux. C'est vraiment une grosse merde.

----------


## SuicideSnake

En fait, j'aurais préféré jouer Haytham tout le long plutôt que Connor  :Emo: 

Pour Arno de Unity, j'ai fait que le début mais ça va, je trouve qu'il a un petit côté Ezio mais en moins relou (j'aime pas Ezio).

----------


## Haelnak

> En fait, j'aurais préféré joué Haytham tout le long plutôt que Connor


Mais tellement.  :Emo:

----------


## Thelann

Même les phases à pied de black flag sont sympas je trouve. Il y´a un bon mix entre zones urbaines et naturelles, et surtout le parkour en zone naturelle est mieux géré comparé à cette purge de ACIII. En plus le joueur alterne facilement entre navigation et course à pied, la répétitivité du gameplay se sent moins je trouve. Y´a pas à dire, c´est un excellent jeu de pirates. Dommage que ce soit aussi un assassin´s creed.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Y´a pas à dire, c´est un excellent jeu de pirates. Dommage que ce soit aussi un assassin´s creed.


t'as tout dit ! 
et oui les phases a pied et le parcours "nature" sont plus réussis que dans AC3, aussi je pense parce que les décors sont plus agréables tant dans leur architecture que dans leur rendu visuel ...

----------


## sebarnolds

> Mouais, en gros tu as stop direct quand tu as vu les crédits. Si c'est le cas tu n'a pas vu 5% du jeu. 
> 
> Je comprends que c'est le genre de titre totalement décalé qui ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde mais c'est dommage de sous-entendre que c'est de la merde alors que l'histoire n'a même pas encore commencée à ce stade. En gros il faut finir plusieurs fois l'intro (ça va vite, tu peux skip ce que tu as déjà lu) avec les différentes "fins" (une par personnage) pour débloquer la suite. D'ailleurs l'histoire est très loin d'être aussi débile et niaise que ce que le début laisse présager.


Euh... quoi ? Hors de question que je fasse ça avec tous les personnages pour aller plus loin. Perso, je vois pas l'intérêt. C'est peut-être pas de la merde, mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'intéressant dans l'histoire et il n'y a pas de gameplay. A quoi bon passer du temps dessus alors ?

----------


## Oelth

Je viens de me finir This war of mine pour la deuxième fois, il est vraiment super chouette, même si c'est pas un jeu qui donne le moral  ::P:  .
Et j'ai aussi plié Halo 5 en une petite journée. Il est très rythmé, super jolie et bien agréable à jouer, mais très court. Je suis content de ne pas l'avoir payé le prix fort.

----------


## Lucretia

Je viens de finir un premier parc sur *Planet Coaster* après 38h (merci Pipoop) et quelques parties de *Legend of Merchant* (merci Diwy).

Excellent Planet Coaster, c'est vraiment tout ce dont on peut rêver sur le thème des parcs d'attraction. Il y en a littéralement pour des dizaines d'heures.
Legend of Merchant fait partie des petits jeux addictifs, encore 5 minutes, et 5 minutes, etc.
Les deux sont différents, ce sont deux bons jeux.

J'ai préféré poster le feedback des deux jeux sur ce topic, vu que ce sont deux cadeaux.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je viens de me finir This war of mine pour la deuxième fois, il est vraiment super chouette, même si c'est pas un jeu qui donne le moral  .
> Et j'ai aussi plié Halo 5 en une petite journée. Il est très rythmé, super jolie et bien agréable à jouer, mais très court. Je suis content de ne pas l'avoir payé le prix fort.


Faudrait vraiment que j'y joue pour de bon, je ne l'ai lancé qu'une fois pour le moment. Tu as le DLC Little Ones ? Est-ce qu'on peut tuer des gamins dedans ?

----------


## Mojito83

Tu es instit?  ::XD::

----------


## comodorecass

Après avoir écumé des Sandbox, jeux indé de survie et autres Moba j'ai enfin fini des jeux!  ::lol::  Le dernier que j'avais fini ça devait être Dishonored il y'a quelques années c'est pour dire. Bon en vrai c'est des jeux avec de la rejouabilité et ou tuer le boss de fin n'est que le commencement mais quand même.
*
Binding of Isaac : Afterbirth +*

Vraiment emballée par ce jeu et très content d'avoir tué le Coeur de Mom enfin. L’apprentissage du jeu est vraiment une des meilleures expériences vidéo-ludiques récentes. Au début on passe pas le premier niveau et au final à force d'apprendre les pattern, les salles, les objets, la gestion du risk/reward on va de plus en plus loin. Il me reste des tonnes de choses à faire dessus mais aller jusqu'au bout la première fois reste super gratifiant. Je le recommande à tous types de joueurs, il fait parti de cette collection de jeu dans mon coeur que chaque gamer doit avoir au moins une fois essayé/terminé.

*Path of Exile*

J'ai tué le boss de fin en normal!
Oui je n'ai effleuré que 1% du jeu, oui j'ai des dizaines d'idée de builds pour d'autres héros, oui je doit recommencer tout le jeu dans les autres modes de difficulté, oui c'est un HnS donc le story mode on s'en fout, oui ça compte pas le non-hardcore mais quand même. 

Plus sérieusement, ce jeu possède le système d'évolution de personnage le plus abouti que je connaisse tous RPG confondus. On prend un malin plaisir à voir son héros devenir de plus en plus fort, on tâtonne, on essaie des gems, on compare des objets, on façonne, on échange. C'est ultra-prenant, très simple à comprendre mais avec des possibilités tout bonnement infini. L'histoire est relativement solide et offre quelques twist très sympa. 

L'autre point fort à mes yeux (même si bien souvent décrié) c'est la direction artistique. Sorte de cauchemar issu de l'imaginaire de Lovecraft, Mignola et Frank Miller, tout est crade, grotesque, vulgaire et léthal. Chaque pixel de ce jeu n'aura qu'une seule ambition, vous pousser dans la tombe. On s'éloigne beaucoup des gros standard (forêt, désert, caverne de glace ou enfer) d'autre jeu pour aboutir à des environnements bien souvent inédits et dérangeants.

Au rayon des regrets je trouve le gap entre les mobs et les boss bien trop important. On roule sur tout le monde et tu te retrouves devant un boss qui t'OS en chaîne. C'est peu gratifiant et assez idiot, d'autant plus que tu peux respawn devant le boss et le finir même en étant mort 10 fois contre lui. J'aurai préféré un système plus proche de D3 avec des boss peut être un peu moins forts mais qui se reset à chaque mort.

Mais le reste c'est vraiment du tout bon. Je le conseille même aux joueurs pas forcément férus de HnS, juste pour faire un run complet. C'est gratuit (vraiment gratuit), c'est fun, c'est chronophage, rarement frustrant et tellement bon.

----------


## Supergounou

> Binding of Isaac : Afterbirth
> très content d'avoir tué le Coeur de Mom enfin.





> aller jusqu'au bout la première fois





> Topic des jeux finis


Mauvais endroit, dis toi que tu viens de terminer le tuto  ::P:

----------


## comodorecass

> Mauvais endroit, dis toi que tu viens de terminer le tuto


Oui je pense qu'on peut voir ça comme ça! Mais j'avais prévenu!



> Bon en vrai c'est des jeux avec de la rejouabilité et ou tuer le boss de fin n'est que le commencement mais quand même.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Il veut dire que ce n'est pas le boss de fin  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> ce n'est pas le boss de fin


Oui, mais lequel?  ::wacko::

----------


## Jay007

> Je viens de finir un premier parc sur *Planet Coaster* après 38h (merci Pipoop) et quelques parties de *Legend of Merchant* (merci Diwy).
> 
> 
> Excellent Planet Coaster, c'est vraiment tout ce dont on peut rêver sur le thème des parcs d'attraction. Il y en a littéralement pour des dizaines d'heures.


Ils manque quand même quelques options à Planet coaster pour qu'il soit vraiment excellent: un peu plus d'attraction de base + un mode gestion bien plus pointu.

Ceci mis à part, c'est de l'excellente came, on est bien d'accord!

----------


## Thelann

Je rejoins l´avis de Comodorecass concernant *Path of Exil* (dont je viens également de finir un run), c´est un des tous meilleurs hack and slash que je connaisse. Le système de compétences passives allié au système de compétences par gemmes est tout bonnement excellent, très flexible et permettant d´être créatif. Par contre à haut niveau il devient exigeant et il est impossible de faire n´importe quoi, sous peine de reroll.
Le système économique et de craft est également très poussé. Il y´a vraiment moyen d´y passer du temps, pour peu que ça interesse le joueur. Enfin comme dit plus haut l´ambiance est vraiment très dérangeante, loin des univers édulcorés dont on peut avoir l´habitude. J´ai encore des frissons en repensant au Lunaris temple. L´univers et sombre, dur, ça transpire la misère et la loose. Bref ça colle nickel au genre.
Au niveau des bémols, le ressenti des compétences n´est pas toujours excellent, et je comprends que certaines personnes lui reproche son manque de peps comparé à un Diablo 3. Pour le reste, ça vaut vraiment le coup de tester, pour la science, d´autant que c´est un free to play. J´y avais joué il y´a trois ans environ sans forcement accroché sur le moment. J´y reviens aujourd´hui avec plaisir, d´autant plus quand je vois que le jeu a bien évolué en terme de contenu. Les développeurs ont l´air de bien prendre soin de leur bébé. Par contre, ça vaut le coup de faire un peu de lecture avant de se jeter dans le grand bain histoire de pas se casser les dents/se décourager.

Autre jeu fini hier *ACIV Freedom Cry*. J´avais déjà beaucoup aimé l´aventure principale, je retrouve les éléments que j´avais apprécié dans un format plus compacte. Le parkour est toujours sympa, les phases de navigation sont vraiment top, y´a quelques petits bidules inédits. J´ai trouvé sympa les différentes mécaniques pour libérer les esclaves, je trouve que ça s´intègre bien au style de jeu. L´effort sur le scénario est aussi aprréciable, j´ai jamais eu envie de claquer Adewale comme pour Kenway, peut être du fait du format plus réduit. Après ça reste un AC, donc il faut y aller en connaissance de cause, c´est plus un joli film intéractif qu´un vrai jeu video. Si vous avez aimé l´aventure principale, le DLC prolonge agréablement l´aventure.

----------


## zeXav

*ABZU*


Je confirme s'il en était besoin que l'on est à fond dans l'expérience contemplative.
Je ne suis pas spécialement fan de ce genre mais pour changer j'ai tenté l'aventure et le tout petit prix des soldes de Noël m'a convaincu  ::happy2:: 

On en prend plein les mirettes. J'ai fait péter les captures en 3 écrans (5940 x 1080) :









Autres captures - lien Steam

Je me suis amusé à tout chercher (fosses cachés / statues de méditation), tout collecter (coquillages cachés). Ça ne demande pas de talent particulier mais ça permet de prolonger l'aventure.

Pas grand chose à dire de plus.
A tarif limité, c'est une belle expérience. A placer entre des jeux qui demandent un peu plus d'effort, histoire de "respirer", d'être un peu plus à la cool.
 :;):

----------


## Pluton

Dark Souls III + painted world of ariandel.

Pfiou pfiou pfiou, quel jeu, quel formidable odyssée, tout transpire la classe à tous les étages, la DA, les animations, la précision du gameplay, la difficulté croissante, les décors, la musique, les lumières...
Bref, j'ai passé une soixantaine d'heures la mâchoire décrochée, avant de la crisper grave sur le boss du DLC qui est, pour le coup, vraiment abusé de chez abusé. J'ai du passer 6 heures complètes juste sur ce boss, j'ai réussi juste après m'être dit : allez fuck la fin du DLC, va torcher le dernier boss du jeu et hop.
Et en plus j'ai fais le dernier quart du jeu en cosplay Ornstein, rolalala le pied !

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai du passer 6 heures complètes juste sur ce boss





> J'ai du passer 6 heures complètes juste sur ce boss





> 6 heures complètes juste sur ce boss





> 6 heures  ... sur ce boss


 :Boom:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais, j'admire complétement sa patience, ça fait un moment que j'aurai balancé le PC par la fenêtre. Du coup c'est sûr je jouerai jamais à Dark Soul. Merci Pluton!

----------


## Pluton

Pas 6 heures d'affilée hein, juste trois midi de suite pendant une heure puis une séance hier soir de 3 heures, là où j'ai failli craquer.

En fait le combat dure trèèèès longtemps avec plusieurs étapes. Bref, un essai s'il échoue que vers la fin (souvent mon cas) dure environ 5-6min. Donc 10 essais par heure en moyenne avec les changements d'équipements, les sorts pré-combats etc...

Comment ton cœur est sur le point d'exploser quand finalement tu mets cette biatche à terre.

Je crois que sur le premier jeu, avec Orstein & Smough j'ai dû arriver à peu près au même score. Et en plus le chemin du feu vers le boss était carrément plus long et jalonné d'ennemis. Mais j'avais préféré car les boss étaient réellement imposants alors que là t'essaie juste de fritter une petite pétasse qui fait des moulinets avec une faux et une voix toute douce, alors qu'elle a une endurance sans limites, qu'elle se fait revive 2 fois et qu'elle te fait des oneshots monstrueux.

Super Meat Boy on peut arriver à des moments de grande motivation aussi à base de PUTAIN J'Y ETAIS PRESQUE FUUUUUUH

----------


## FrousT

O&S j'ai facile du passer 3-4h de jeux pour les buter (espacés en plusieurs jours of course  ::wacko:: ) parceque à l'époque j'étais pas bon, et je tué tout les mobs qui était sur mon chemin jusqu'au boss  :Facepalm: 

Sinon j'ai "_fini_" *HITMAN* (20-25h de jeu actuellement)

Enfin fini c'est un grand mot, vu la rejouabilité du titre, j'ai du faire chaque mission 1-2 fois pour débloquer différents succès mais il m'en reste pas mal à finir  ::P: 

Globalement le jeu est très bon, les maps et missions sont variés et plaisante, l'Italie, le Japon  :Bave:  Surtout Tokyo le soucis du détail un peu partout c'est vraiment chouette  :Bave: 

_Du coup les +_
- Maps/level design vraiment bon, beaucoup de chemin alternatif selon son déguisement, des étages, des souterrains, de l'escalade de balcon en balcon...
- Les opportunités qui permettent d'atteindre les cibles de différentes manières vraiment bien pensé et variés pour la plupart.
- La liberté de manœuvre est quand même fou, on peut faire ce qu'on veut comme on veut pour arriver à ses fins, c'est propre
- Visuellement très correct, c'est beau et bien détaillé, chaque map à son univers bien propre ça fait plaisir à voir.
- Les PNJ dans le jeux, ça bouge, c'est vivant, voir Marrakech et tout les habitants qui font leurs vie (d'un point A à un point B faut pas déconner) sur une map immense c'est assez impressionnant de voir tout le travail là dessus.

_Du coup les - (et oui il est pas parfait )_
- Grosse chute de fps dans les zones un peu chargés, c'est pas non plus dérangeant comme dans Dishonored2 où faut être rapide et précis mais bon...
- Les opportunités, c'est un plus mais c'est aussi un bof, au final à chaque mission on suis bêtement les opportunités pour arriver à sa cible sans trop se prendre la tête. Du coup c'est un peu en contradiction avec l'esprit de liberté, paradoxalement on suis un chemin linéaire pour arriver à son but final.
- L'attente, on attend encore et encore, que le Pnj finisse sont script pour l'intercepter, on observe plus qu'on joue par moment c'est assez perturbant et pénible d'attendre 5min le moment idéal de faire son action et de pas louper le moment fatidique pour pas re attendre 10 min QUE LE PUTAIN DE PNJ REFASSE SON TRAJET ou décide d'aller ailleurs...
-L'histoire... Bon voilà quoi... C'est une cinématique après chaque mission, souvent à chié qui explique que ya un super méga complot de la mort mais en fait on s'en branle puissance 20000... C'est indispensable de faire une histoire donc il l'ont fait... Mais bon...

Du coup 47/10

----------


## Haelnak

> Ouais, j'admire complétement sa patience, ça fait un moment que j'aurai balancé le PC par la fenêtre. Du coup c'est sûr je jouerai jamais à Dark Soul. Merci Pluton!


Bah le vrai boss du DLC, je l'ai terminé du premier coup. Je pense que c'est vraiment une question de feeling et tu ne peux pas pas présupposer de ta future expérience en te basant sur des retours. 
De la même façon j'ai galéré sur des boss pas forcément mémorables sur le jeu base (le démon de feu avant les catacombes par exemple) et j'en ai éclaté que certains estiment un peu tendus (les abyss watchers).

----------


## makiayoyo

*Rise of the tomb raider*  Bof bof bof bof bof... la dernière ligne droite rachetait un peu l'ensemble, avec un rythme plus soutenu, mais alors la fin est interminable ... et voilà que c'est fini mais en fait non, et qu'on fait encore s'effondrer un truc, et qu'on te refout dans une arène avec les mêmes ennemis qui te rushent alors que les attends au pompe ... fuck you Lara ! Le premier reboot était correct, mais là le mieux est l'ennemi du bien ! cette mollesse dans les phases en monde ouvert, ces quêtes secondaires en mode farming et ceuillette ... ces compétences finalement OSEF ... jeu fini en survivant ultime, doigts dans le nez, sans me servir d'aucune capacité "spéciale" ! 

Ca faisait longtemps que ça m'était pas arrivé, mais ce jeu m'a fatigué "physiquement" et "mentalement" à force de me faire attrapper des corniches au dernier moment .... vraiment ! et j'aime le sport pourtant ... Rendez moi un service et me comparez pas ce truc a *uncharted* ... genre JAMAIS ! merci ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *HITMAN*
> 47/10


mérité ! certains crachaient sur l'épisodique, c'est la meilleure façon de vraiment "jouer" a fond chaque niveau ...

----------


## FrousT

> mérité ! certains crachaient sur l'épisodique, c'est la meilleure façon de vraiment "jouer" a fond chaque niveau ...


Je suis pas fan des season pass en général, j'ai testé Battlefront que des potes m'ont limite forcé à acheter, comment je regrette  ::XD:: 

Mais c'est vrai que concernant Hitman c'est pas du foutage de gueule, c'est pour ça que je l'ai pris pendant les soldes, j'ai bien vu qu'il y avait un travail monstre sur chaque map...

Edit : j'ai rajouté unn point négatif, l'histoire  ::XD::  Qui est quand même méga bof mais c'est prévisible vu le format du jeu...

----------


## makiayoyo

> Edit : j'ai rajouté unn point négatif, l'histoire  Qui est quand même méga bof mais c'est prévisible vu le format du jeu...


je plussoie sur celui-ci, bon j'imagine qu'on pouvait pas tout avoir, mais c'est vrai que ce scénario est spécialement bancal. A la limite il aurait pu ne pas exister et le jeu nous aurait balancé de simples contrats (ce qu'il fait de toutes façons ...) ça aurait été la même !

----------


## FericJaggar

L'attente dans Hitman, on l'avait déjà dans Bloodmoney par exemple. C'est partie intégrante du rôle du prédateur invisible. Mais comme en plus le jeu de 2016 est immense, j'imagine que les trajets sont encore plus longs. Il me tarde de l'essayer en tout cas, surtout après Absolution.

----------


## FrousT

> L'attente dans Hitman, on l'avait déjà dans Bloodmoney par exemple


Pour le coup, j'ai trouvé ça beaucoup plus dérangeant dans le nouveau que dans Bloodmoney, sérieux il m'est arrivé d'attendre 10-15min un changement dans la rotation de 2 individus, c'était horrible  ::cry:: 

ET pour l'histoire 

Spoiler Alert! 


non en fait il se passe rien je déconne, je vous fait croire que j'ai une super révélation sur le complot et l'intrigue en cours mais en fait non... Plus c'est long plus j'ai des chances que vous cliquiez donc je continue un peu d'écrire n'importe quoi !

----------


## CptProut

> Pour le coup, j'ai trouvé ça beaucoup plus dérangeant dans le nouveau que dans Bloodmoney, sérieux il m'est arrivé d'attendre 10-15min un changement dans la rotation de 2 individus, c'était horrible :crry:


perso j'en profite pour tester une autre approche dans ce genre de cas  ::): .

Mais quand tu a trouvé une opportunité et que tu la tient tout du long il y a des moment un peu mou.

Hésite pas a faire les modes escalade ça t'oblige tout revoir et découvrir certain truc pour allez plus vite.

----------


## FrousT

> Hésite pas a faire les modes escalade ça t'oblige tout revoir et découvrir certain truc pour allez plus vite.


Yep, je vais essayer de faire toute les opportunités, puis l'escalade et au final je suis déjà à 25h de jeu je crois... J'ai pas fini...

----------


## CptProut

> Yep, je vais essayer de faire toute les opportunités, puis l'escalade et au final je suis déjà à 25h de jeu je crois... J'ai pas fini...


j'ai pas encore dépassé Paris  ::P: 

J'ai l'impression d’être un labrador hyper actif au dans un magasin de jouet je commence pour faire un truc propre et je fini par nettoyer la map avec la hache de guerre viking  :^_^:

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est vrai que 15 min c'est long. Faudrait un minijeu sur le portable de 47 pour patienter. Genre Candy Crush ou une autre merde du genre.

----------


## FrousT

> C'est vrai que 15 min c'est long. Faudrait un minijeu sur le portable de 47 pour patienter. Genre Candy Crush ou une autre merde du genre.


J'en ai eu marre au bout d'un moment, je leur ait jeté ma canette de soda aux visages, je suis parti me planquer, j'ai piqué une grosse SMG j'ai buté tout le monde, puis j'ai reload...  :Bave: 

Et j'ai re attendu 10 min  :Bave:

----------


## CptProut

> C'est vrai que 15 min c'est long. Faudrait un minijeu sur le portable de 47 pour patienter. Genre Candy Crush ou une autre merde du genre.


C'est juste que comparé a bloodmoney ou il existe 1 solution qui s’enchaîne parfaitement.

de ce hitman si tu joue a la façon de bloodmoney il y a de gros moment de creux, sauf si tu trouve le moyen de faire avancer les boucle plus vite  ::):

----------


## SuicideSnake

> C'est juste que comparé a bloodmoney ou il existe 1 solution qui s’enchaîne parfaitement.
> 
> de ce hitman si tu joue a la façon de bloodmoney il y a de gros moment de creux, sauf si tu trouve le moyen de faire avancer les boucle plus vite


Putain, j'ai rien compris.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est vrai que 15 min c'est long. Faudrait un minijeu sur le portable de 47 pour patienter. Genre Candy Crush ou une autre merde du genre.


Ou alors simplement une fonction pour accélérer le temps à la Operation Flashpoint ou MGS5.

----------


## RegisF

> Ou alors simplement une fonction pour accélérer le temps à la Operation Flashpoint ou MGS5.


Il faudrait que dans le jeu, 47 puisse jouer à Hitman : Go sur son portable  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Putain, j'ai rien compris.


En très gros résumé :

Blood money : Chasse au trésor qui débouche sur élimination de la cible

Hitman : arbre de choix avec certaine branche qui débouche sur élimination de la cible

donc forcement + de choix egale + d'attente sur certain script.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Il faudrait que dans le jeu, 47 puisse jouer à Hitman : Go sur son portable


Cette mise en abyme  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

*RAGE* et c'était trop bien.
Jouez-y, et si vous y avez déjà joué, rejouez-y.
Y'a 30% de caca mais la partie shoot est ce qui s'est fait de mieux dans les 10 dernières années.
Et autant techniquement c'est un peu sale, autant artistiquement c'est somptueux. Délire d'artiste bien inspiré un peu comme Mad Max Fury Road, certains plans en jettent vraiment.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Shovel Knight*.

J'ai trouvé ca plutôt bon, je suis quand même tombé d'une petite armoire vu la réputation du jeu.

J'aime bien la surcouche de la worldmap en plus des niveaux, c'est un bon plus comparé a un Megaman. Le personnage répond au doigt et a l'œil, ce qui est bienvenu vu certains tableaux assez tendus.

Je suis très partagé sur la bande-son. Certains thèmes sont excellents mais d'autres sont cacophoniques, j'ai pas été épargné par les bruits stridents qui imitent les machines de l'époque. Y a vraiment des passages qui m'ont gêné a l'oreille, le ou les compositeurs ont eu la main lourde.

Visuellement c'est du niveau d'une très bonne NES, même si certains tableaux sont peu élégants (le niveau du Plague Knight) voire carrément désagréables pour mes p'tits yeux (le château sous la pluie verte, avec un ciel vert au secours). Les personnages et le bestiaire sont très variés (j'aime bien ce coté foutraque avec des ennemis qui ont l'air de n'avoir rien a foutre la).

Les boss sont chouettes, même si ils passent tous en brute force sauf si ils ont de quoi nous tuer d'un coup (nous pousser dans un trou ou des piques).

J'ai eu ma dose, 5 heures pour terminer le jeu et pas envie de recommencer avec le Plague Knight.

----------


## Astasloth

Je viens de finir à l'instant : *Persona 4 Dancing all night*, sur PS Vita.
C'est un petit jeu de rythme avec les personnages de Persona 4. Il n'était pas cher ces derniers temps, donc je me suis dit que même si c'était juste pour le fan service, c'était pas grave, je pouvais bien me le permettre.

Et oui, c'est bien un jeu fan service. Si on n'a pas joué à Persona 4, je doute qu'on puisse apprécier le mode histoire qui n'est quand même pas exceptionnel. En effet, le scénario est assez bateau : Rise veut faire son grand retour sur scène et elle appelle ses amis pour venir danser avec elle... Sauf qu'évidemment tout ne se passe pas comme prévu. Des gens tombent dans le coma après avoir visionné une étrange vidéo qui est diffusée à minuit sur le site internet de l'événement où Rise doit se produire avec d'autres Idols. Les héros reprennent donc leurs enquêtes pour tirer au clair cette affaire et vont de nouveau tomber dans un monde parallèle plein de shadows. Mais cette fois-ci, ils devront se battre grâce à leurs sentiments véhiculés par leurs chorégraphies.
Personnellement, j'ai quand même bien aimé vu que j'adore les personnages de Persona 4. Cela faisait plaisir de les retrouver, eux et leurs vannes. Mais objectivement, l'intrigue de la spin off n'est pas à la hauteur de celle du jeu original.

Évidemment, il y a aussi un mode "Free dance" où on choisit sa musique, son niveau de difficulté, et roulez jeunesse. On se met des aides ou des malus pour terminer les chansons (qui sont toute tirées du jeu de base et remixées). Et on débloque tout ce qu'il est possible de débloquer (des items spéciaux, des tenues rigolotes pour les personnages, des accessoires qui leur donnent l'air ridicule) dans le magasin de Tanaka.

Je n'ai jamais joué à des jeux de rythme japonais, celui-ci est mon premier et j'ai bien aimé. Mais à mon avis il doit être relativement accessible par rapport à d'autres jeux du même style. Le gameplay est facile à prendre en main en tout cas. Trois boutons directionnels (haut, bas et gauche), le triangle, le rond et la croix, et les sticks analogiques, c'est tout ce dont on a besoin. On appuie brièvement, on tient les notes, on joue des notes liées ou bien on scratche, le tout en rythme. Simple et efficace.
Un bon petit jeu pour passer le temps quoi, même si le fait que je l'ai platiné montre qu'il n'est pas bien compliqué finalement.
Et une fois platiné, le mode de difficulté "All Night" se débloque (plus haut que Hard donc)... Mais sérieusement je ne suis pas folle assez pour le faire.

Au final, je peux dire qu'à 40 euros, son prix sur le PS Store, c'était trop cher pour ce que c'est. Mais en promo à 15 euros ça valait bien son prix puisque j'y ai finalement passé 21h d'après le compteur du jeu, et que j'y reviendrai probablement de temps en temps pour me refaire l'une ou l'autre chanson que j'aime bien quand j'aurais quelques minutes à tuer.

----------


## Supergounou

> le ou les compositeurs ont eu la main lourde.


Hey, attention à ce que tu dis, on respecte Jake Kaufman sinon ça va finir avec des bans.

Pour le reste de ton retour, t'es sûr que tu aimes le genre des plateformers? Shovel Knight c'est quand même ce qu'il se fait de mieux en manière de level design depuis... SuperMeatBoy?

----------


## Kaelis

Bof, j'ai rien contre la plateforme. J'aime beaucoup les très bons jeux de plateformes.

----------


## Supergounou

Je suis curieux, tu as des exemples?

----------


## Kaelis

Super Meat Boy, Dustforce, VVVVV, Super Mario 3D Land, les derniers DK...

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Shovel Knight c'est quand même ce qu'il se fait de mieux en manière de level design depuis... SuperMeatBoy?


 ::huh:: 
Shovel Knight est hyper simple. C'est du lvl désign à l'ancienne, un hommage aux Megaman ou DuckTales. C'est propre, bien fait et tout. Mais de là à le comparer à l'excellence de Super Meat Boy.

----------


## Supergounou

> Super Meat Boy, Dustforce, VVVVV, Super Mario 3D Land, les derniers DK...


Ok ça se défend, même si pour moi Shovel Knight défonce Dustforce, Super Mario 3D Land et les derniers DK. Chaque passage du jeu est fait pour foutre la trique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Shovel Knight est hyper simple. C'est du lvl désign à l'ancienne, un hommage aux Megaman ou DuckTales. C'est propre, bien fait et tout. Mais de là à le comparer à l'excellence de Super Meat Boy.


Simple ne veut pas dire mauvais. Pour moi, Shovel Knight c'est la maitrise du LD au pixel près du début à la fin, limite un cas d'école. Propre, oui, c'est le mot, perfectionniste même je dirais.

----------


## toukitaz

Je viens de me finir Outlast, il est franchement excellent!
Du coup je vais me faire le DLC dans la foulée...  ::):

----------


## Xchroumfph

Oui, c'est clair, il est nickel.

Je t'accorde qu'il est sans doute mieux que le Mario de la WiiU mais il est en retrait de DK Tropical Freeze.
Bon après, c'est le feeling hein, on compare des carottes et des petits pois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour moi, Shovel Knight c'est la maitrise du LD au pixel près du début à la fin, limite un cas d'école. Propre, oui, c'est le mot, perfectionniste même je dirais.


Certes mais il est beaucoup trop simple. Et c'est justement dans la difficulté qu'un plate-former se révèle. Pousser à bout les mécaniques et le level design justement. SK reste en permanence dans sa zone de confort. Après il y a le DLC qui représente un joli coup de maître.

----------


## Kaelis

> Chaque passage du jeu est fait pour foutre la trique.


Ah... sur moi ca a pas trop marché j'imagine, de temps en temps oui, mais globalement je l'oublierai très vite.

----------


## Supergounou

> Certes mais il est beaucoup trop simple. Et c'est justement dans la difficulté qu'un plate-former se révèle. Pousser à bout les mécaniques et le level design justement. SK reste en permanence dans sa zone de confort. Après il y a le DLC qui représente un joli coup de maître.


Tiens c'est marrant, en parallèle je regarde justement un speedrun de *Super Dram World* (vers 27h20), ça devrait te plaire. Moi jamais je ne toucherai à un truc comme çà de ma vie, où chaque saut nécessite un apprentissage d'au moins une dizaine de minutes et une parfaite connaissance des mécaniques du jeu. D'après moi, la difficulté est un paramètre du level design. Trop simple, tu te fais chier, trop difficile, tu te fais chier. MeatBoy est le meilleur jeu de plateforme au monde parce qu'il est difficile, mais réalisable. Shovel Knight est excellent aussi, mais dans un autre genre, plutôt en mode ballade avec des "waaaaa!!!" à chaque nouveau paysage.

Je sais pas trop comment expliquer en fait  :Emo:

----------


## Momock

> Shovel Knight défonce les derniers DK.


T'as du boire un coup de trop à mon avis.

----------


## Zerger

Vokgarr the Viking les amis  :Cigare: 

Faut que je me prenne shovel knight a l'occasion

----------


## Supergounou

Volgarr c'est limite aussi un cas d'école, en terme de level design. Malheureusement (pour moi), le gameplay est super rigide, j'ai pas réussi à la finir celui-là. Mais ça c'est purement subjectif.

----------


## schouffy

Zerger, si ma mémoire est bonne tu avais été assez critique avec Volgarr quand tu y avais joué ?!

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Tiens c'est marrant, en parallèle je regarde justement un speedrun de *Super Dram World* (vers 27h20), ça devrait te plaire. Moi jamais je ne toucherai à un truc comme çà de ma vie, où chaque saut nécessite un apprentissage d'au moins une dizaine de minutes et une parfaite connaissance des mécaniques du jeu. D'après moi, la difficulté est un paramètre du level design. Trop simple, tu te fais chier, trop difficile, tu te fais chier. MeatBoy est le meilleur jeu de plateforme au monde parce qu'il est difficile, mais réalisable. Shovel Knight est excellent aussi, mais dans un autre genre, plutôt en mode ballade avec des "waaaaa!!!" à chaque nouveau paysage.
> 
> Je sais pas trop comment expliquer en fait


Tu ne m'as pas complètement compris. Je ne suis pas fan des trucs particulièrement hardcore, enfin pas spécialement.
Simplement, je trouve que SK ne dépasse jamais son postulat de base. Il recycle avec beaucoup de talent des trucs qu'on connait par coeur. Tu attends gentiment le niveaux avec les plateformes volantes, celui avec celles qui disparaissent, celui avec le scrolling qui monte, le niveau avec la gravité modifié, etc. Il n'est jamais surprenant de ce point de vue. Seul sa belle petite gueule, l'ambiance et la narration sont vraiment notables.

DK par exemple, le jeu se découvre à toi en permanence. Il y a plusieurs niveau de "lecture" en somme. Le jeu progresse sans cesse en intensité. Prend le joueur à contre-pied, etc.

Dans les derniers Mario, il y a quasi une idée de gameplay par niveau.

De mon point de vue, il y a un univers entre ces jeux.

----------


## Zerger

> Zerger, si ma mémoire est bonne tu avais été assez critique avec Volgarr quand tu y avais joué ?!


Humm, le seul truc relou dans Volgaar, ce sont les sauts non modifiables, ca demande un peu d'adaptation. Pour le reste, ca allait, c'est essentiellement du par choeur car il y a presque pas d'aléatoir, mais le jeu est suffisamment réussi et bien dosé pour m'avoir poussé à le finir à 100 %

Bon après, ma dernière grosse claque reste Downwell: Meilleur jeu de plateforme chute ever

----------


## Supergounou

> Simplement, je trouve que SK ne dépasse jamais son postulat de base. Il recycle avec beaucoup de talent des trucs qu'on connait par coeur. Tu attends gentiment le niveaux avec les plateformes volantes, celui avec celles qui disparaissent, celui avec le scrolling qui monte, le niveau avec la gravité modifié, etc. Il n'est jamais surprenant de ce point de vue. Seul sa belle petite gueule, l'ambiance et la narration sont vraiment notables.


Ah oui, je vois ce que tu veux dire, c'est vrai qu'il est très classique. Perso ça ne dérange pas tant que c'est bien fait (et ça l'est), mais je comprends que ça puisse déranger.

----------


## parpaingue

Mais perso ça fait un jeu clairement agréable à faire, mais qui ne m'a pas marqué. Je n'y suis d'ailleurs pas revenu par la suite, malgré le DLC gratos Plague Knight que je devrais tenter un jour, mais le jeu ne m'a pas assez passionné pour que j'y repense plus d'une fois comme ça à l'occasion donc ça traîne.
Alors que Dustforce  ::love::

----------


## Supergounou

Plague Knight est encore mieux, et pour le coup beaucoup moins classique dans son gameplay (les niveaux restent les mêmes)  :Bave:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ah oui, je vois ce que tu veux dire, c'est vrai qu'il est très classique. Perso ça ne dérange pas tant que c'est bien fait (et ça l'est), mais je comprends que ça puisse déranger.


Je me suis bien éclaté dessus également.  :;): 
Plague Knight, je le garde pour une longue soirée d'hiver.

----------


## dieuvomi

> Certes mais il est beaucoup trop simple. Et c'est justement dans la difficulté qu'un plate-former se révèle. Pousser à bout les mécaniques et le level design justement. SK reste en permanence dans sa zone de confort. Après il y a le DLC qui représente un joli coup de maître.


Justement le DLC de Plague Knight pousse beaucoup plus les mécaniques de jeu et t'oblige ou t'encourage à exploiter les pouvoir du perso pour avancer, quelques passages sont modifiés et c'est là que tu vois que ouais, c'est simple mais c'est bien foutu. Enfin je dis ça mais du coup je l'ai jamais fini Plague Knight, je rage beaucoup trop sur les jeux de plate-forme. Je l'ai trouvé plus dur.

----------


## Harest

> (Path of Exile) [...] Au niveau des bémols, le ressenti des compétences n´est pas toujours excellent, et je comprends que certaines personnes lui reproche son manque de peps comparé à un Diablo 3. [...]


Honnêtement, le jeu est aussi lent et mou au début qu'à peu près n'importe quel autre h&s existant. Quand on découvre et qu'on est pas très informé, il peut continuer d'être "lent" un peu plus longtemps qu'au début. Mais globalement, c'est surement pas PoE qui manque de peps. Encore moins par rapport à D3.
PoE a des défauts, mais pas celui-ci.




> *RAGE* et c'était trop bien.
> Jouez-y, et si vous y avez déjà joué, rejouez-y.
> Y'a 30% de caca mais la partie shoot est ce qui s'est fait de mieux dans les 10 dernières années.
> Et autant techniquement c'est un peu sale, autant artistiquement c'est somptueux. Délire d'artiste bien inspiré un peu comme Mad Max Fury Road, certains plans en jettent vraiment. 
> [...]


Tu me fais penser qu'étant passé d'une 4870 à une 7870, je devrais peut-être réessayer. Je n'ai pas pu y jouer à l'époque à cause d'artefacts graphiques en plus de problèmes divers de souris qui disparait je crois avec la version 64 bits.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> à cause d'artefacts graphiques


 ::o:  La 5 est magique!

----------


## makiayoyo

> Je viens de me finir Outlast, il est franchement excellent!
> Du coup je vais me faire le DLC dans la foulée...


+ 1 j'ai adoré ! je l'avais fait dans la foulée de alien isolation ... quel tension ... genre vraiment soulagé de voir le générique de fin X) ! J'ai le DLC mais du coup je l'ai pas fait ... avec RE7 qui approche je  l'ai ré-installé !

----------


## Zerger

Outlast est sympa mais ca reste juste de l'enchainement de scripts (et j'ai aussi trouvé que les checkpoint sont trop proches à certains moments, ca facilite pas mal le jeu)
Quand tu joues ensuite à Alien Isolation, ca fait drôle  ::):

----------


## Thelann

> Honnêtement, le jeu est aussi lent et mou au début qu'à peu près n'importe quel autre h&s existant. Quand on découvre et qu'on est pas très informé, il peut continuer d'être "lent" un peu plus longtemps qu'au début. Mais globalement, c'est surement pas PoE qui manque de peps. Encore moins par rapport à D3.
> PoE a des défauts, mais pas celui-ci.


Dans mon commentaire je parle vraiment de l´aspect ressenti des compétences. Dans certains H&S, l´écran vibre, y´a du sang qui gicle, les enemies reculent parfois de plusieurs metres (Il parait que Grim dawn fait ça très bien). Bref ça bouge de partout. Dans PoE j´ai pas beaucoup de compétences en tête qui donnent vraiment une sensation de punch. Je mets pas du tout l´aspect gameplay du jeu en cause. Comme dirait un ami: "C´est un putain de SHMUP en faites ce jeu. Je passe mon temps à esquiver les projectiles". Bon il joue Aura support donc forcement...

----------


## Zerger

Sérieusement, trouver Path of Exile plus dynamique que Diablo 3  :Facepalm: 

Je confirme, niveau combat, c'est le HnS le plus mou auquel j'ai joué. Ca lui retire pas ses autres qualités, mais les combats y sont vraiment chiants.... Et des que ca devient un peu dynamique, le jeu se prend les pieds dans les soucis de desynch.

----------


## toukitaz

> + 1 j'ai adoré ! je l'avais fait dans la foulée de alien isolation ... quel tension ... genre vraiment soulagé de voir le générique de fin X) ! J'ai le DLC mais du coup je l'ai pas fait ... avec RE7 qui approche je  l'ai ré-installé !



Perso, je me suis foutu quelques frayeurs.
RE7 risque d'être plutôt sympa!





> Outlast est sympa mais ca reste juste de  l'enchainement de scripts (et j'ai aussi trouvé que les checkpoint sont  trop proches à certains moments, ca facilite pas mal le jeu)
> Quand tu joues ensuite à Alien Isolation, ca fait drôle


C'est clair qu'Outlast n'est pas dur, il est juste... oppressant!


Va falloir que je me teste Alien un de ces quatres

----------


## Zerger

Le souci avec les passages scriptés, c'est que tu as vite conscience des zones de danger et des zones totalement safes où tu sais que tu peux poirauter sans problème, il ne t'arrivera rien (ca casse un peu l'immersion je trouve)...
... ce qui n'est pas le cas dans Alien Isolation, ou l"Alien peut décider de te rendre une petite visite pratiquement à tout moment, même quand tu es en train de sauvegarder ta partie  ::): 
Je te le recommande, l'oppression est un bon niveau au-dessus  :;):

----------


## makiayoyo

> Perso, je me suis foutu quelques frayeurs.
> RE7 risque d'être plutôt sympa!


J'en attendais rien ...et puis  j'ai essayé la démo sur le psn, et voilà maintenant je l'attends et je me mets à croire à un renouveau de la série (pour le mieux...) 
après j'ai encore un peu peur que le jeu ait été développé "pour les youtubeurs", avec jump-scares partout 
pour faire des vidéos en poussant des cris stridents avec un PSVR sur la tronche ! J'espère que le jeu va arriver à installer une ambiance malsaine et me surprendre ! 




> Outlast est sympa mais ca reste juste de l'enchainement de scripts (et j'ai aussi trouvé que les checkpoint sont trop proches à certains moments, ca facilite pas mal le jeu)
> Quand tu joues ensuite à Alien Isolation, ca fait drôle


Bah ça marche une fois en tout cas ! Aprés je pense que le jeu se prête moins à un 2eme run qu'alien isolation... c'est plus un trip "found footage interactif" qu'un jeu à challenge ! ^^ 
Et oui Alien ça pique le c** le placement des checkpoints par moment !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le souci avec les passages scriptés, c'est que tu as vite conscience des zones de danger et des zones totalement safes où tu sais que tu peux poirauter sans problème, il ne t'arrivera rien (ca casse un peu l'immersion je trouve)...
> ... ce qui n'est pas le cas dans Alien Isolation, ou l"Alien peut décider de te rendre une petite visite pratiquement à tout moment, même quand tu es en train de sauvegarder ta partie 
> Je te le recommande, l'oppression est un bon niveau au-dessus


Surtout qu'il n'existe aucune zone safe dans Alien ! ça c'est vrai que c'est une grosse réussite !

----------


## toukitaz

Merci du conseil, je testerai ça.  ::): 

Avant faut que je fasse DLC d'Outlast, et j'ai aussi Amnesia The Dark Descent à faire

----------


## Zerger

Outlast, Amnesia TDD, Alien...

J'espère que tu as un bon paquet de slips secs de rechange  :;):

----------


## toukitaz

Moi ça passe encore, mais ma femme à côté..........  :WTF:

----------


## Harest

> Dans mon commentaire je parle vraiment de l´aspect ressenti des compétences. Dans certains H&S, l´écran vibre, y´a du sang qui gicle, les enemies reculent parfois de plusieurs metres (Il parait que Grim dawn fait ça très bien). Bref ça bouge de partout. Dans PoE j´ai pas beaucoup de compétences en tête qui donnent vraiment une sensation de punch. Je mets pas du tout l´aspect gameplay du jeu en cause. Comme dirait un ami: "C´est un putain de SHMUP en faites ce jeu. Je passe mon temps à esquiver les projectiles". Bon il joue Aura support donc forcement...


Le screenshake y'a pas pire. Dans MH par exemple je l'ai vite désactivé c'est du n'importe quoi. Le sang qui gicle sur PoE tu peux l'avoir mais c'est en option "Extra Gore" sur certains items (et surement en mtx). Après ouais les ennemis qui reculent de plusieurs mètres ça non peut-être pas dans PoE. Y'a quand même toutes les animations d'impacts bien présentes mais c'est pas extravagant, c'est sûr.
J'accorde peu d'importance à ces choses, peut-être pour ça que je n'ai jamais eu un tel ressenti. Du moment que le build est fun à jouer et que les dégâts sont là...




> Sérieusement, trouver Path of Exile plus dynamique que Diablo 3 
> 
> Je confirme, niveau combat, c'est le HnS le plus mou auquel j'ai joué. Ca lui retire pas ses autres qualités, mais les combats y sont vraiment chiants.... Et des que ca devient un peu dynamique, le jeu se prend les pieds dans les soucis de desynch.


"desynch"  :haha:  T'es resté bloqué 2/3 ans en arrière. Et oui, Path of Exile est plus dynamique que D3. Par exemple là je joue un Berserker Cyclone avec un des nouveaux uniques sortis avec Breach (la league actuelle). Build tourbilol en gros, j'ai 69% de movement speed de base en plus d'avoir constamment une quicksilver flask up qui me file 62% de movement speed encore en plus (elle pourrait m'en filer 70). La potion n'importe quel perso peut l'avoir et rien que ça, ça permet d'être plus rapide que n'importe quel build de base de D3 (lulz la limite de movement speed). Et niveau dégâts ça défonce. Aperçu (là c'est un raider mais c'est similaire en berserker seulement y'a moins de vidéos).
Pour dire que c'est le h&s le plus mou auquel t'as joué, t'as été jusqu'où exactement ? T'as fait des maps t11+ ? T'as à peine atteint le merciless ?

----------


## Zerger

Ben la dernière fois que j'y ai joué c'était à la sortie de l'Atlas, persos lvl 73 je crois, avec les modes de difficultés finis, un build avec du cast on crit à foison. Mais le feeling c'est pas juste une histoire de gros chiffres avec un perso endgame stuffé comme un porc. Les animations rendent mal je trouve, et le gameplay se résume vite à spammer la même attaque en boucle, avec une malédiction à coté et le reste en aura. Et dès que le jeu essaie de proposer des trucs à éviter, ton perso se prend des micro-tp et se fait toucher à 10 mètres de là où il se trouve (genre le boss du labyrinthe, quel régal  :tired:  )

En terme de combat dynamique, je dirais: Diablo3 > Torchlight II > GrimDawn > Diablo 2 > Titan Quest > Path of Exile

----------


## Harest

Rip les builds CoC avec les modifs de la 2.5. Jamais testé mais ça m'étonne pas trop pour le manque de feeling vu que t'as plein de compétences qui sont utilisées mais leurs dégâts sont pas fous. C'est leur accumulation qui faisait en sorte que c'était viable. Jamais joué ce genre de build après donc je ne peux pas en parler.
Par contre t'as soulevé un point important où je suis complétement d'accord, c'est l'aspect "même attaque en boucle". A cause de la façon dont fonctionne le jeu, on ne peut que booster correctement 1 à 2 compétences maximum puisque les items pouvant accueillir 6 sockets sont le torse et les armes 2 mains.
Pour revenir sur la desync, à part si t'as une connexion horrible, ça n'existe plus dans PoE en fait depuis un bon moment. Ça m'étonne que t'en aies encore du coup. Si ça se trouve le paramètre est resté par erreur sur "predictive" au lieu de "lockstep" (dans UI -> Networking mode).
Enfin bref, le ressenti, ça porte bien son nom et c'est très personnel. Je faisais surtout référence au "manque de peps" énoncé à la base. Qui comme dit est présent au début mais dès qu'on récupère les support gems, un petit 4l et c'est parti. Une bonne arme aussi selon le build (pour les spells c'est bien moins dépendant).

----------


## toukitaz

DLC d'Outlast :Whistleblower fini à l'instant...
J'ai vraiment apprécié!
On retrouve quelques éléments renvoyant au jeu d'origine tout en découvrant beaucoup d'autres endroits de l'asile.
Rien de nouveau niveau gameplay
Encore plus oppressant.
C'est dégueulasse, malsain, gore, bref ça fait froid dans le dos!

Seul point faible : la durée de jeu. Je l'ai torché en 2h30

----------


## leeoneil

Bon, moi j'ai "fini" *Shovel Knight*, disons la première histoire avec le bonhomme de base, pas de new game + ou la version qui se débloque.
J'ai vu ici ou là des retours sur le jeu, trop court, trop facile, blabla...  ::O: 
J'ai mis 10 heures là où visiblement pas mal de monde a mis 5h.
J'ai passé 1h30 complète sur le dernier boss par exemple 

Spoiler Alert! 


(surtout sa première forme)

, j'ai ragé sur pleeeeein de passages tout bêtes...

Je crois que je deviens trop vieux pour ces conneries de jeux....  ::'(:

----------


## toukitaz

> Je crois que je deviens trop vieux pour ces conneries de jeux....



Ou alors t'es tombé sur un jeu qui t'as fait galérer...  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Legend of Grimrock* et je suis très déçu. Alors que le début annonce du bon, les décors deviennent vite répétitifs et la difficulté abusée (entre des énigmes fumés et des ennemis qui sont constamment 3 niveaux au dessus du joueur, on est servi). J'en ai été réduit à faire de Benny Hill lors de combat contre un ennemis (vas-y que je tourne en rond et que je tape le monstre une fois lorsqu'il se rapproche avant de m'éloigner à nouveau). Dans me souvenirs sur les retours sur le jeu à sa sortie, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir fini le jeu ainsi.

Par contre, je comprends pas les notes qu'il s'est pris sur Gamespot et jeuxvideo.com... Il est sympa, mais il n'arrive même pas à la cheville de Lands of Lore. Je pense qu'il a profité de son statut de "revival de dungeon crawler".

Du coup, faut que je fasse une pause avant d'attaquer sa suite et voir sur quels points ils se sont améliorés.

----------


## Zerger

Si tu n'accroches pas au système de combat de Grimrock, qui t'oblige à être en mouvement pour esquiver les attaques adverses, le 2 ne risque pas de te plaire d'avantage . Pas mal d'ennemis ont des attaques puissantes et prévisibles qu'il faut esquiver en se déplacant. Pour tout le reste, le 2 est vraiment meilleur, même si certaines énigmes sont plutôt hard.
Globalement, je l'ai trouvé plus dur et moins linéaire.

----------


## Supergounou

> Il est sympa, mais il n'arrive même pas à la cheville de Lands of Lore. Je pense qu'il a profité de son statut de "revival de dungeon crawler".


Dans le genre, t'as déjà joué à Stonekeep? Il est complètement fou ce jeu, pour moi il écrase les Lands of Lore.

----------


## Zebraman

*DmC Devil May Cry*, pas un grand jeu, mais il a eu le mérite de m'occuper 8h. Y a quelques bonnes idées, notamment sur les (trop peu nombreux) boss, les combos sont plaisant à sortir, par contre ça devient vite répétitif et l'histoire donne l'impression d'être issu d'une fanfic d'une page écrite sur un coin de l'internet par un emo de 12 ans.

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais passé un bon moment sur ce jeu, il a fait le boulot pour moi.

----------


## FrousT

> *DmC Devil May Cry*, pas un grand jeu, mais il a eu le mérite de m'occuper 8h. Y a quelques bonnes idées, notamment sur les (trop peu nombreux) boss, les combos sont plaisant à sortir, par contre ça devient vite répétitif et l'histoire donne l'impression d'être issu d'une fanfic d'une page écrite sur un coin de l'internet par un emo de 12 ans.


L'aigri du village  :Emo:   ::trollface::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Si tu n'accroches pas au système de combat de Grimrock, qui t'oblige à être en mouvement pour esquiver les attaques adverses, le 2 ne risque pas de te plaire d'avantage . Pas mal d'ennemis ont des attaques puissantes et prévisibles qu'il faut esquiver en se déplacant. Pour tout le reste, le 2 est vraiment meilleur, même si certaines énigmes sont plutôt hard.
> Globalement, je l'ai trouvé plus dur et moins linéaire.


Merci pour l'avertissement. A voir puisque sur la fin, il y avait vraiment moyen de faire les ennemis un à un et du coup, ça perdait de l'intérêt et du challenge. La répétitivité des décors était le plus gros point noir pour moi. J'essaierai le 2 dans quelques semaines.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans le genre, t'as déjà joué à Stonekeep? Il est complètement fou ce jeu, pour moi il écrase les Lands of Lore.


Non. J'ai pas trop d'expérience avec le genre excepté le premier Lands of Lore. Par contre, j'ai les deux Ultima Underworld à tester.

----------


## Sylvine

Fini Ace Combat Assault Horizon
Tolérable quand il se contente de phase de jeux classiques, casse-couille quand il essaye quoique ce soit d'autre, en particulier parce que certaines phases sont injouables au joystick (et je parle même pas du railshooting en hélico là, y'a des passages où on dirige un avion et j'ai été obligé de brancher le pad Xbox).

Ah, et aussi je comprends pas pourquoi je dois jouer avec la musique de la pub Kinder en fond.

----------


## Zerger

> La répétitivité des décors était le plus gros point noir pour moi.


Pour le coup, de ce coté-là, c'est bien plus varié, tu alternes les lieux en intérieur et en extérieur, et les décors varient pas mal.

----------


## Mordicus

Je connais pas grand chose au "Dungeon crawler" mais celui-ci m'a fait directement pensé à une version modernisée de Dungeon Master où les décors étaient également très répétitifs. Mais d'une certaine façon, ce "défaut" participait à l'ambiance cauchemardesque de l'ensemble, comme l'absence de musique (je me rappelle plus de ce qu'il en est dans Grimrock)

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je connais pas grand chose au "Dungeon crawler" mais celui-ci m'a fait directement pensé à une version modernisée de Dungeon Master où les décors étaient également très répétitifs. Mais d'une certaine façon, ce "défaut" participait à l'ambiance cauchemardesque de l'ensemble, comme l'absence de musique (je me rappelle plus de ce qu'il en est dans Grimrock)


Le seul qui me vient vraiment à l'esprit est Lands of Lore. J'ai joué à d'autres, mais c'est le seul que j'ai fini, plusieurs fois même. Il y a des décors différents (ville, grottes, chateaux, marécages, mines...), des monstres relativement variés qui sont souvent difficiles sans pour autant faire du Benny Hill (il arrive cependant qu'on aie recours au procédé, je pense que c'est le cas pour tous les jeux du genre à un moment ou à un autre). Il y avait une histoire contrairement au semblant d'histoire de Legend of Grimrock.

Pour la musique, je ne saurais dire pour Lands of Lore, mais celle de Legend of Grimrock est plus que discrète.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ah, et aussi je comprends pas pourquoi je dois jouer avec la musique de la pub Kinder en fond.


wat

----------


## Sylvine

Ah merde, je pensais à Nutella, mais c'est pareil :

----------


## poneyroux

*Guacamalee Super Turbo Championship Edition* : j'avais déjà platiné le Guacamelee original sur Ps Vita, et comme on parlait de l'autre jour de cette obsession de "tout faire", j'me suis dit qu'il fallait que je finisse à 100% ma partie sur Steam, sur le STCE. 
C'est toujours autant d'la balle. Le gameplay est d'une simplicité enfantine à maitriser, mais pour aller chercher les 100%, ça demande un sacré skill par certains moments, sans être trop frustrant (bon à part un truc à base de plateforme qui disparaisse et qui réaparaisse, ça c'est un truc à faire péter des manettes).

La DA est chouette, la musique géniale, j'suis peut-être parfois bon public mais ça reste ma meilleure expériences vidéo ludique des dernières années  ::wub:: 
Et ce pour une raison principale : pouvoir jouer une poule qui vole, ça n'a pas de prix.

Par contre, le mode difficile de Guacamelee clasique était quand même, de souvenir, 10 fois plus facile que celui de Super Turbo Championship Edition. 
Ma manette est trempée de sueur  ::ninja::

----------


## Astasloth

> (bon à part un truc à base de plateforme qui disparaisse et qui réaparaisse, ça c'est un truc à faire péter des manettes).


Hahaha... Le passage pour récupérer un orbe qui donne accès à la bonne fin... Ce que j'ai pu suer dessus alors que je suis bonne en jeu de plateformes. Et qu'est-ce que j'ai été fière quand je l'ai réussi. Monsieur ne croyait pas ça possible  ::lol::

----------


## schouffy

*Dishonored 2*
C'était super, mais ça fait un peu redite du 1.
L'histoire ne m'a pas passionné, mais bon dans le 1 non plus, je suis pas très client de ce genre d'univers même si je les trouve magnifiques et originaux.
ça manque de challenge, comme le 1, vu que notre personnage est un monstre surpuissant.
Mais ça reste un super jeu avec une maniabilité au poil et de vrais moments de gameplay émergeant, et après un run chaos faible en "infiltation impro" avec Corvo (histoire d'avoir une fin propre), je me ferai sans doute un run carnage avec Emily.
Si vous avez aimé le 1 aucune raison de ne pas y jouer.
Techniquement ça passait, c'était parfois pas super fluide (mais rarement) et j'étais en moyen sur une GTX 970. ça n'a pas impacté mon plaisir de jeu mais ça pourrait mieux tourner quoi.

----------


## poneyroux

> Hahaha... Le passage pour récupérer un orbe qui donne accès à la bonne fin... Ce que j'ai pu suer dessus alors que je suis bonne en jeu de plateformes. Et qu'est-ce que j'ai été fière quand je l'ai réussi. Monsieur ne croyait pas ça possible


Ouais. C'est un enfer ce machin, mais une fois que t'as pigé le rythme et que tu restes serein, ça se fait. 
Par contre, la première fois que j'avais fait ça, c'était sur Vita. Avec des petits boutons et un tout petit joystick, c'était tellement, tellement, tellement beaucoup plus compliqué sur sur PC  ::lol:: 
Je suis assez peu vocal quand il s'agit de jeux vidéos, je m'énerve assez peu, mais j'ai pas de souvenir d'avoir autant voulu détruire quelque chose qu'avec cette orbe. Et j'ai fait les Dark Souls.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> *Dishonored 2*
> 
> Techniquement ça passait, c'était parfois pas super fluide (mais rarement) et j'étais en moyen sur une GTX 970. ça n'a pas impacté mon plaisir de jeu mais ça pourrait mieux tourner quoi.


 ::sad::  Mon fils l'a fait avec une GTX750, c'était pas super beau au niveau des textures mais j'espérais pouvoir (avec le saint pouvoir de la bibliothèque familiale partagée et ma GTX970 justement) y jouer dans les meilleures conditions. Là tu dis que c'est jouable en "moyen" je suis déception. Je ne suis pas du tout un Graphic-Whore, mais bon Dishonored tournait parfaitement bien avec une CG moins récente et ce que j'ai vu quand mon fils jouait ne me semblait pas si éloigné de ce que j'ai eu dans le premier opus...

----------


## schouffy

Si c'est quand même plus beau et beaucoup plus fourni en modèles.
ça reste très joli en moyen.

----------


## FrousT

En moyen Disho2 est très joli de prés, et très moche de loin (sans reshade...)  ::sad::

----------


## schouffy

Je sais qu'on a pas tous les mêmes exigences, mais très moche, faut pas abuser non plus.

----------


## FrousT

J'exagère un chouilla je suis d'accord. Je vais pas faire mon nAKAZZ mais là sur ce screen, c'est quand même dégeu au loin  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Mes yeux de pauvre trouvent cela joli  :Emo:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et les "jauges" en haut à gauche sont tellement stylées  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

Ah oui c'est vrai que les trucs très éloignés ont vraiment des LOD pourris. J'avais oublié ce détail.

----------


## nefrem

> Je vais pas faire mon nAKAZZ


Non un seul c'est largement suffisant  ::siffle::

----------


## Haelnak

> Non un seul c'est largement suffisant


Je remplis l'espace, faut dire que j'ai une personnalité particulièrement dense.  :Cigare: 
Et au moins me cite-t-on même quand je ne suis pas là.  :Cigare: ²

----------


## znokiss

> Je remplis l'espace, faut dire que j'ai une personnalité particulièrement dense.


Moi aussi, mais avec ma bite.

----------


## FrousT

> Mes yeux de pauvre trouvent cela joli


Après c'est joli, quand ça marche, quand c'est fluide, avec un reshade complet et une carte graphique qui coûte un smic  ::ninja:: 

Mais en vrai ça se voit pas comme ça, mais j'adore ce jeu et sa DA (sauf de très loin  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Haelnak

> Moi aussi, mais avec ma bite.


Hum. Tu t'es laissé confondre par ta petite milf en chaleur toi.  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Hum. Tu t'es laissé confondre par ta petite milf en chaleur toi.


 ::o: 
Tchh tchh pas de marques. C'est ni le topic ni le fofo pour ces histoires.

----------


## ziafab

*Batman Arkham Knight*
Bon bah, ça y est, je l'ai fini. C'était le seul de la série des batman arkham qui me manquait mais vu le prix du season pass, j'ai craqué.
En 10 jours, en mode tranquille, j'ai fini l'histoire principale, les missions secondaires, celles de traques et les DLC (batgirl, redhood, etc).

Il est sympa le petitou ! Pas de problème de fluidité (sur le Duke Nukem XXIV) et la ville et les effets sont super chiadés
Niveau ambiance, c'est top même si j'aime pas trop quand c'est trop porté sur l'armement hi-tech (tank, drone, etc.). Pour moi, Batman, c'est à l'ancienne, contre des bandits. Mais bon, c'est raccord avec les derniers films de batman.
Par contre, il y a trop de phases obligatoires en batmobile. La batmobile, vous avez intérêt à aimer ça car on en bouffe par paquet de douze  ::ninja::  !!

Au niveau de l'histoire, elle est top. On y retrouve tout le background de la batfamily, et les cinématiques sont d'enfer.
Non, franchement, il est bien ce batman... mieux que ce que je pensais. Il vaut bien les dix euros avec tous les DLC.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Picross 3D : Round 2*

Le principe du picross élevé au carré donne un puzzle game très intéressant. Le but du jeu est de détruire ou colorier des cubes élémentaires regroupés dans un parallélépipède rectangle dont la taille varie. Un puzzle ressemble à ça :



Pour se retrouver au final avec une figurine que l'on aura sculpté. Les bandes annonces expliquent bien le concept.




Il y a des tas de petites astuces à apprendre pour trouver les solutions et comme beaucoup de jeux Nintendo récents, il y a un grand soin pour faire monter graduellement la difficulté : à plusieurs moments le jeu propose des cahiers d'exercice pour apprendre des petites techniques de déduction qui seront mis en application juste après dans des exemples. Il y a aussi le choix entre 3 modes de difficulté, j'ai joué en difficile où il n'y a pas d'indications redondantes sur les puzzles, il y a pile ce qu'il faut pour trouver la solution.

Il y a largement de quoi bouffer : plus de 300 puzzles, qui m'ont pris 45 heures au total. Un maniaque qui veut faire le score parfait sur tous les puzzles (temps et nombre de fautes comptés) peut encore en rajouter. Le jeu m'a tenu 3 mois en y jouant de temps en temps. Le jeu prend un malin plaisir à rajouter des puzzles en continu, on en voit pas le bout (à la fin j'étais un peu gavé, je me suis fait violence les dernières heures pour en finir).

J'ai deux reproches quand même : comme on bosse dans un volume, même le temps qu'il faut pour terminer un puzzle est élevé au carré quand on rajoute des lignes et des colonnes. En fin de jeu certains puzzles durent bien 30 minutes à résoudre (heureusement on peut sauvegarder n'importe quand).

Sinon le principe même des figurines à sculpter est un peu... "blanc". Quand on est coincé et qu'on ne veut pas utiliser le bouton pour se faire aider (il indique une ligne ou colonne qui peut être modifiée) je me disais qu'on peut quand même essayer de deviner la forme à sculpter pour faire le boulot "à la main" sans utiliser les indications. Des fois ça passe (sculptures avec axes de symétries) mais la plupart du temps non (on se fait même avoir en faisant des fautes, à croire que les développeurs ont tendu des pièges exprès).

C'est un très bon puzzlegame, blindé de contenu et très bien pensé. J'ai fait le jeu sur N3DS XL et j'ai eu quelques soucis sur les derniers puzzles qui sont énormes (il faut viser précisément les blocs) donc j'ai un doute sur l'ergonomie sur une 3DS de taille normale. Sinon je le conseille  :;): 

Il y a évidemment une démo sur l'eShop.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *Assassin's Creed IV : Black Flag*

Le gros point fort du jeu, c'est qu'on peut passer les scènes qui se déroule dans le présent hormis trois passages qui sont assez rapide à boucler. Pour le reste, j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé le jeu, l'univers était tellement sympathique que j'ai prit le temps de ramasser toute les merdes qu'on peut récupérer juste pour pouvoir me balader un peu plus longtemps sur les mers des caraïbes. J'ai bien aimé l'histoire aussi, même si les discours des gens que l'on bute sont moins percutant que dans le III mais ce n'est pas très grave, c'est largement rattrapé par une galerie de personnage sympathique et un héros franchement cool (la voix de Matt Ryan  :Bave:  ).

J'ai apprécié aussi le fait que le jeu soit techniquement propre, il est plutôt joli et il n'y a pas de bug gênant contrairement au III.

Maintenant, j'attaque Unity, j'ai peur  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les 3DLC solo de DAI. Bon on ne va pas s'étendre sur les détails qualités/défauts du jeu, déjà maints fois débattus dans le topic approprié, juste un constat rapide sur les 3 dlc (15 euroboules chaque hors promo, quand même)

-> Les crocs d'Hakkon: une nouvelle région complète avec son histoire principale, ses mini-quêtes, ses trucs à collecter, le DLC le plus "classique" qui reprend la structure de base du jeu. La région est plutôt jolie, les ennemis sont coriaces, l'histoire se laisse suivre, la durée de vie est correcte (10-12H si on se balade partout)  bref ça enrichit convenablement le jeu, mais ça reste "sage", "bien mais peut mieux faire"

-> The Descent: une descente dans les tréfonds, des galeries et structures enfouies à explorer, voilà une idée qu'elle aurait pu être bonne. On aurait pu avoir un truc à la Grimrock avec ses énigmes/puzzles, des maps labyrinthiques, mais non. Au lieu de ça, 6 maps, un déroulement globalement  linéaire, et des bastons à enchaîner. Les zones sont jolies, l'ambiance souterraine est sympa,  on apprend quelques trucs sur les tréfonds/l'enclin, mais ça reste léger et ça se torche en 6H. Dommage parce que le jeu de base manque clairement de "donjons".

-> L'Intrus: le DLC à polémique car "c'est la vraie fin en DLC bande de bâtards capitalistes". Je ne suis pas franchement de cet avis. La fin du jeu de base conclut l'histoire de DAI. Les questions en suspens à la fin annoncent clairement une suite, tactique classique de pas mal d'oeuvres où l'on tease un prochain truc avec quelques images post-générique.  Mais le DLC apporte clairement des infos importantes sur l'histoire de DAI, je comprends que certains puissent trouver le principe abusé. Après ça aurait aussi bien pu être présenté dans un teaser annonçant DA 4 ou en prologue de ce même DA4 (qui sortira peut être un jour), pour moi c'est un liant entre DAI et la suite, pas la fin de DAI, mais bref. 
Pas de chichis, comme dans La Descente on a une aventure linéaire, entrecoupé de retours à la "base". C'est clairement orienté histoire, y'a un peu moins de bastons, les différents niveaux sont très jolies contempler et on peut bastonner du Qunari à foison, que demander de plus ?  Un teaser alléchant pour DA4 , Ca y est aussi. Plus des options de réglages de difficulté pour se faire un genre de New Game + avec challenges. 

A 15e le DLC faut pas déconner, ça fait mal au derche à moins d'être un inconditionnel de DAI, par contre si vous pouvez les choper à moitié prix c'est déjà nettement plus satisfaisant.

----------


## Astasloth

Après une petite dizaine d'heures de jeu, je viens de terminer *The last Guardian*. Et ma conclusion est que ce jeu est une petite pépite.

J'ai entendu tellement de gens se plaindre de la "caméra de chie", des "baisses de framerate honteuses", de la prise en main du personnage "bancale", des problèmes qu'ils rencontraient à "diriger Trico"... Et sincèrement je les plains. Je les plains d'être passé à côté d'un jeu aussi excellent pour des défauts qui, finalement, m'ont semblé tellement mineurs. Je ne comprends vraiment pas comment certaines personnes ont pu faire une montagne de ça. Certes, le gameplay n'est pas le plus efficace que j'ai rencontré en tant que joueuse. La caméra est effectivement aux fraises puisqu'il faut la diriger à la main sans arrêt mais que parfois elle va quand même vous troller parce qu'elle va essayer de passer derrière un décors, ou derrière Trico, et y rester calée. Et c'est cette caméra qui est à l'origine de la majeur partie des problèmes que l'on peut rencontrer en jouant à The last Guardian... Mais finalement, ils n'ont pas été aussi nombreux que je l'ai entendu décrier par les détracteurs du jeu.

Et puis de toute façon, cela n'a pas d'importance puisque, dans ce jeu, on n'est pas pressé. On est là pour vivre une histoire (et quelle histoire !) entre deux protagonistes que le destin fait se rencontrer et qui devront s'entraider tout le long du jeu. Un gamin, une bête fantastique. Et si leurs débuts sont méfiants, voir la complicité s'instaurer de plus en plus entre les deux, par petites touches subtiles, est vraiment un enchantement de tous les instants.
J'ai eu peur pour les personnages, j'ai pleuré de tristesse autant que de joie, je parlais toute seule à mon écran pour encourager Trico... Bref, j'ai vécu le jeu comme si, moi aussi, je faisais partie intégrante de cette histoire. Et c'est ce qui fait que j'ai passé un moment absolument fantastique en y jouant. Car cela faisait bien longtemps qu'un jeu ne m'avait plus autant fait vibrer d'émotions.

Alors le framerate... Aux oubliettes (de toute façon, je n'ai vu de chutes visibles que lors de passages où les décors à afficher étaient particulièrement gourmands, c'est-à-dire 3 ou 4 fois à tout casser). La caméra... On s'y fait et on apprend à contrer ses trolls. La prise en main... Elle n'a rien de compliqué. 
Et l'obéissance de Trico ? Hé bien vu que Trico a été créé pour ressembler à un vrai animal, je n'ai jamais vu aucun problème au fait de devoir, parfois, répéter un ordre une ou deux fois parce qu'il était trop absorbé par un papillon qui passe que pour m'écouter. Parce que, justement, son comportement est celui d'une vraie bestiole. Et c'est ce qui fait toute son authenticité et le fait qu'il soit si facile de s'attacher à lui.

Alors pour ceux qui hésiteraient encore : jouez-y, bordel ! Ne vous laissez pas rebuter par les "défauts" du jeu. Jouez-y et puis c'est tout.
Sinon vous aurez raté un des meilleurs jeu de la PS4 et resterez une triste petite personne qui n'aura pas eu la chance de vivre une fantastique aventure.

(On me souffle dans mon oreillette que j'en fais peut-être un peu trop... Désolée, c'est juste que j'ai vraiment aimé ce jeu et que je voudrais que tout le monde puisse en profiter comme moi j'en ai profité).

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis*. Bien plus réussi que la Dernière Croisade en terme de design. Les puzzles sont logiques la plupart du temps.

J'ai dû utiliser une solutions à 3 endroits :
- J'avais pas vu un objet à inspecter pour récupérer 

Spoiler Alert! 


du chewing gum

 dans la bibliothèque lorsqu'on recherche 

Spoiler Alert! 


le dialogue perdu de Platon

.
- J'avais vu un schéma expliquant comment ouvrir la porte près du 

Spoiler Alert! 


colosses aux mécanismes à Atlantis

, mais je n'avais pas compris. Avec la solution, j'ai compris le schéma et j'aurais dû trouver tout seul.
- Pour le dialogue final, je voyais pas comment m'en sortir. Finalement, c'est un peu par hasard que j'ai enfin pu débloquer la bonne partie de la conversation.

J'ai fait le jeu en suivant le chemin de l'équipe, avec Sophia donc.

----------


## Nono

*Prey*

Pas grand chose à dire de plus qu'ici.

Ça m'a pris 6h30 pour en voir le bout, et finalement c'était pas si pourri que ça. Avec moins de couloirs et des gunfights digne de ce nom, ça aurait été top.

Je me surprend même à souhaiter que Prey 2 fasse des allusions à son ancêtre; voire réutilise plus intelligemment des éléments que le 1 était seul à faire à l'époque.

----------


## FericJaggar

Bah il est pas si mal ce jeu, un bon FPS défouloir avec quelques mécaniques sympas comme les mini-planètes et tuer du monstre la tête en bas. Sans parler des portes-vagins  ::ninja::

----------


## Pitchblack

*Stories Path of Destinies*

J'en parlais déjà un peu ici, et après l'avoir fini, je confirme tout le bien que je pensais de ce jeu.

Un très chouette action rpg, avec des graphismes léchés et une bande originale très agréables.
Le tout accompagne une narration très bien servie par la voix off, et de nombreux choix de fins du genre LVDELH.
Le jeu propose une vingtaine de dénouements possibles, mais pour clore l'histoire et avoir la "bonne" fin, la plus héroïque, vous ferez en tout et pour tout 5 runs.



Le reste étant pour le plaisir des complétistes.
Je ne suis pas un ultra-pro du genre, mais j'ai apprécié la baston et la progression, qui rend le jeu plus rapide au moment où il devient de plus en plus utile de l'être : quand on veut explorer tous les embranchements de l'histoire. Quand on a débloqué l'essentiel, les runs d'exploration pure peuvent aller assez vite de par la puissance acquise au fil des passages précédents.



Enfin, j'ai beaucoup aimé la dizaine d'heures passée dessus. Sachant que je suis plutôt lent, je pense que vous pourrez en tirer entre 5 et 6 heures fort agréable.
J'ai fait un geste supplémentaire pour les dev, et je me suis payé l'OST et l'Art Book, et j'en suis content.
Recommandé !

----------


## yenshin

Terminé *Doom*

J'ai passé à la fois un chouette et désagréable moment. 

  Chouette lorsque je découvre le jeux, pour ses graphismes et sa violence. 
  Désagréables quand je me tapes des espèces de passages scénarisé pénibles. 
  Chouette quand je découvre le level design des premiers niveaux. 
  Et enfin vraiment très désagréable quand une foi l'arsenal découvert, au lieu de continuer à découvrir des chouettes niveau, on se coltine des niveaux avec une construction type succession d'arènes sans saveur.

 Que dire .. j'ai fini le jeu, donc j'imagine qu'il vaut le coup, 19h au total dont les dernières on était poussive (fait en ultra violence). Mais j'ai pas forcément envie de recommencer non plus.



Terminé aussi *Dishonored*

Jeux très agréable, un level design rafraichissant. Au niveau des maigres défauts, un gros manque de difficulté si l'on ne joue pas en total furtif, et quelques point de scénario un peu attendu. 



Terminé également (oui je sais ca fait beaucoup mais ça n'arrive pas souvent) *Xcom 2* en vétéran iron man

Non pas grand chose à dire, un de mes coups de cœurs. A la limite le manque d’équilibre de certaines compétences(sabres pas fou et trop dangereux en ironman)/ classes(artificier vraiment fort quand même). 
Je pourrai trasher le scénario, mais non, on attend pas le jeux pour ça. Je suis très content :D 
Plus de 100h de jeu et le mod long war arrive ... a hem ...

----------


## Kaelis

Terminé *Metro 2033 Redux*. J'ai joué en Ranger Hardcore, terminé en une petite dizaine d'heure.

Ça fait vraiment rêver ce que pourrait être ce jeu si il pouvait s'ouvrir comme un STALKER. Mais bon, je trouve que le... "peu" qu'il fait il le fait très bien  ::): 

L'ambiance est démente, le côté "je crapahute dans les tréfonds avec tout mon matos" est super bien foutu, et encore meilleur sans interface. L'attirail d'éclairage qu'il faut recharger à l'huile de coude avec son petit bip quand on approche d'une batterie à plat, la montre et la respiration pour surveiller l'état d'une cartouche de masque à gaz, cramer les toiles d'araignées au briquet, le carnet pour vérifier les ressources, les grenades qu'ont choisi à l'oreille et à l'aveugle, l'état de la visière du masque (sale ou fracturée)... j'étais à fond dedans, malgré le fait que le jeu soit très linéaire (disons que les imprévus sont des scripts, c'est pas toujours angoissant du coup). Le côté surnaturel rend aussi très bien, c'est une ambiance que j'adore tout en restant crédible avec les "villes" bourrées de monde  :;): 

Les niveaux sont un peu tortueux mais pas trop, il y a juste ce qu'il faut pour avoir l'impression d'explorer.

Les ennemis sont myopes, les phases d'infiltration sont assez approximatives. Pas tellement de résistance non plus lors des fusillades (surtout en hardcore, on se débarrasse de tout en un clin d'oeil visant proprement les têtes). Les bestiaux sont plus dangereux mais pas assez variés à mon goût.

Le rythme est très soutenu, limite épuisant voire redondant. Boarf, encore un passage sur un chariot, je vais rail-shooter  ::zzz:: 

Les munitions qui font office de monnaie sont mal exploitées : les armes ont des tarifs délirants chez les marchands et trouvable sur le terrain pour la plupart. On se retrouve à économiser pendant plusieurs heures pour s'offrir sa pétoire avec options, pour retrouver la même sans le viseur laser un chapitre plus loin. Elle peut en plus se retrouver inutile en pleine action par manque de munitions. Je me suis pas séparé de mon cher revolver toutes options de la partie, ça m'a surement handicapé.

C'est à faire, dans le genre FPS solo qui se torche d'une traite ça se pose là.

----------


## Nono

Jouer sans HUD, ce n'était pas possible dans Metro Last Light, avec la roue de choix des objets qui devient invisible. J'ai dû jouer avec le HUD la mort dans l'âme.

----------


## Kaelis

> Jouer sans HUD, ce n'était pas possible dans Metro Last Light, avec la roue de choix des objets qui devient invisible. J'ai dû jouer avec le HUD la mort dans l'âme.


Pas de sons particuliers? Parce que justement dans le 2033 Redux (j'ai mis la moitié du jeu à m'en rendre compte) on peut garder "Tab" enfoncé pour se mettre en sélection de grenades (l'interface ne s'affiche pas mais elle est bien "là"), puis passer d'une grenade à l'autre avec la souris et on entend celle qui est sélectionnée (bruit de lame pour le couteau, bruit de liquide pour l'incendiaire, bruit de "gravier" pour l'explosive,...).

Du coup, même dans le feu de l'action on peut changer d'objet à balancer, mais il faut tendre l'oreille pour savoir lequel on sélectionne.

----------


## Nono

> Pas de sons particuliers?


Peut-être, probablement même, mais je ne m'en souviens pas. Sur ce point là, le manque de visuel m'a trop perturbé. Dommage, parce que pour le reste, tout était assez instinctif (à part la fameuse astuce de laisser appuyer sur une touche pour recharger la lampe torche).

Je réessaierai sûrement la version Redux de 2033 et Last Light sans le HUD... un jour.

----------


## Kaelis

> Peut-être, probablement même, mais je ne m'en souviens pas. Sur ce point là, le manque de visuel m'a trop perturbé. Dommage, parce que pour le reste, tout était assez instinctif (à part la fameuse astuce de laisser appuyer sur une touche pour recharger la lampe torche).
> 
> Je réessaierai sûrement la version Redux de 2033 et Last Light sans le HUD... un jour.


D'ailleurs, j'ai un vague souvenir qu'on pouvait garder le bouton de recharge enfoncé pour vérifier le contenu d'un chargeur ou d'un barillet dans Last Light... mais ça n'y est pas dans 2033 Redux. Je fabule?

----------


## Nono

J'ai le vague souvenir de pouvoir compter les munitions directement sur mon chargeur dans Metro 2033, mais je ne sais plus comment je faisais.

----------


## Kaelis

La plupart des chargeurs ou munitions sont apparentes sur l'arme (chargeurs de fusils d'assaut transparents, cartouches de pompe à l'extérieur de l'arme...). C'est rien et je sais même pas si c'est possible mais j'avais un vague souvenir concernant le revolver (possibilité de vérifier combien de cartouches il reste en l'ouvrant). C'est un détail mais comme j'ai fait tout le jeu avec ça m'a surpris.

----------


## Sylvine

Fini Bomb.

Le début était très enthousiasmant, malheureusement ça retombe sur la deuxième moitié.
Le jeu peine un peu à se renouveler, même si j’admets que ça doit pas être évident pour un jeu d'avion à petit budget, mais le minimum aurait été de faire piloter plus d'appareils différents.
Là on en a que 3, dont un qu'on pilote le premier tiers de la campagne, un qu'on va avoir qu'une mission (et qui n'a même pas son cockpit modélisé) et un troisième pour le reste du jeu. Le pire étant que ce deuxième avion qu'on pilotera la majorité du jeu (parce qu'on ne peut malheureusement pas choisir, la machine nous est imposée pour chaque mission) est moins maniable que le premier et pas tellement plus rapide, du moins c'est mon ressenti, alors qu'on est sensé passer d'un gros cul à un petit chasseur à la pointe de la technologie.

Je comprends d'autant moins cette limitation que dans les modes secondaires on peut piloter tous les avions du jeu (même ceux des ennemis), et qu'au moins un autre avion a son cockpit parfaitement modélisé.

Je pense me faire encore quelques parties dans les modes secondaires, parce qu'à son meilleur le jeu est quand même plutôt sympa.

Je recommande quand même pour les amateurs d'avion en manque, ça reste recommandable, mais toujours à condition que ça tourne bien sur votre PC.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Transformers : Devastation*

Une excellente surprise  :;): 

J'étais en manque de BTA, j'ai donc fini par me rabattre sur ce projet... "alimentaire" du meilleur studio dans le domaine (faute de concurrence...  ::ninja::   :Emo: ).

Le jeu fait partie de la triplette de jeux à licence commandée par Activision (Tortues Ninja, Legend of Korra et Transformers) à Platinum Games. Le but étant de savoir si, malgré le côté expéditif de la production, la "patte" de PG subsiste (les deux précédents étaient discutables, médiocre voire mauvais).

Ça a fait exactement ce que j'en voulais : des bastons dantesques, du rock survolté, des boss en veux-tu en voilà, des ennemis qui couinent sous les coups, des combos aériens sans fin... si vous avez besoin de votre dose de dynamite y a pas à tortiller. Oui, les développeurs ont fait le boulot malgré la cynique commande  ::): 

Le gameplay n'est pas bâclé et digne des meilleures productions de Platinum Games. Même le côté "transformation" est mis à profit (permet de prendre de la vitesse pour déclencher un nouveau combo sur un ennemi qu'on a envoyé valdinguer).

Je me fiche totalement des Transformers mais l'histoire simplette m'a quand même motivé, et je dois dire que les doublages (originaux) allant du badass au ridicule m'a bien plus. Le casting est pléthorique, je ne connais personne à part Optimus Prime mais j'imagine que les fans doivent être aux anges.

La technique est basique, c'est du cel-shading correct sans plus mais ça fait le boulot (c'est pas désagréable à l'œil, en tout cas ça change de la grisaille habituelle du studio). C'est fluide en tout circonstance évidemment.

Les ennemis sont très variés, les mini-boss et boss omniprésents. J'ai jamais vu ça dans un jeu de ce genre, ça n'arrête jamais. Toutes les 15 minutes on a un personnage (semble-t-il) connu de la série qui vient se foutre de nous dans une cutscene pour ensuite régler ça à coup de 36 tonnes et de rock survolté. J'ai jubilé  ::):  Un problème quand même : la quantité a primé sur la qualité, on n'a donc pas droit à des boss avec 3-4 phases (et c'est dommage).

La petite surprise du chef c'est le côté HnS/RPG (?) avec des stats à monter sur chaque perso jouable, des armes à looter ou synthétiser, des debuffs, des buffs à fabriquer et équiper... C'est très appréciable, même si je doute que ça entraîne tant de rejouabilité que ça.

Les mécaniques de jeu et les stats sont mal expliquées, un petit tour sur un wiki pour connaître les effets élémentaires des armes et l'utilité des stats est encouragé. Autant je n'avais pas de problème à parer dans MGR (ceux qui connaissent sont au courant de ce "débat") mais là, impossible  ::ninja::  Heureusement l'esquive fait totalement le travail et déclenche même un "Witch Time".

Comme toujours le jeu est court : fini en 7 heures intenses et comme toujours, les niveaux restent assez plats, redondants et pas foufous (même si pour une fois les séquences de shoot et de course poursuite sont réussies -Bayonetta était une calamité de ce côté là).

Alors c'est pas dans mes habitudes de parler du prix (votre thune c'est votre affaire) mais à moins d'être un fan du genre et des Transformers, vous pourrez regretter l'achat en dehors des soldes.

Bref, ne vous laissez pas berner par le côté "jeu de commande" : c'est un jeu d'action très réussi avec une patate de dingue. Il a les défauts de ces projets et du studio (technique simplette, court, niveaux peu inspirés) mais Platinum Games a vraiment fait le boulot là où il fallait. Je le placerais juste en dessous de MGR et Vanquish et il a la marque des BTA que je préfère : j'ai envie de le refaire en difficulté max  ::):

----------


## hisvin

Pillars of eternity (et White march) à l'instant...Une forme de soulagement vu que le jeu était trop long par rapport au propos (Le problème de préférer fourrer le jeu de quêtes annexes (assez bien foutues) au détriment de la narration globale)... Soulagement parce que le combat final commençait un peu à me gaver:Dans un sens, j'avais presque réussi du premier coup et, en retentant, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ce fut un gros foirage jusqu'à la bonne technique mais ce fut laborieux (pouvoir de domination, je te hais).
Vacances.  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

*Furi*

C'était vraiment très bien même si l'avant-dernier boss est raté. 
Le jeu est difficile mais tellement propre et précis dans son gameplay que l'on ressort plus que satisfait d'une victoire contre un boss. 
Et, pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai "parlé" à mon écran en balançant un _"Allé, t'es deg !"_ à un boss après l'avoir battu parce que j'avais galéré contre lui.  ::unsure:: 
Sur le plan technique on a quelque chose d'assez pauvre mais la DA rattrape un peu la chose, même s'il faut aimer le style.
Quant à l'OST, elle est globalement excellente.

Je tenterais peut-être un run en mode "Furieux" même si je crains des patterns trop punitifs et gonflant plus que motivant.

----------


## pipoop

> *Furi*
> 
> C'était vraiment très bien même si l'avant-dernier boss est raté. 
> Le jeu est difficile mais tellement propre et précis dans son gameplay que l'on ressort plus que satisfait d'une victoire contre un boss. Pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai "parlé" à mon écran en balançant un "Allé, t'es deg !" à un boss après l'avoir battu parce que j'avais galéré contre lui.


La premiere fois??
Mais t'as quel age?
Depuis que j'ai 15 ans j'insulte regulierement et copieusement les boss de jv

----------


## Haelnak

> La premiere fois??
> Mais t'as quel age?
> Depuis que j'ai 15 ans j'insulte regulierement et copieusement les boss de jv


J'ai 12 ans.  ::unsure:: 


Sérieusement, je suis plus proche du 1/4 de siècle mais je ne parle/insulte jamais mon écran. 
Par contre, en multi, je me lâche parfois sur la chat vocal (c'est drôle sur CSGO), mais c'est rare.

Après il m'arrive évidemment de rager mais je ne vais pas jusqu'à parler tout seul. Sauf sur Furi où j'ai encore balancé un _"Mais va te faire enculer !"_ au boss final tout à l'heure.  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Par contre, en multi, je me lâche parfois sur la chat vocal (...)


 ::P: 
Ça m'a frappé sur TitanFall 2 ! J'étais à la limite des acouphènes.

(Jelb: en fait, j'étais le seul à causer sur mumble. nAKAZZ répondait au clavier)

----------


## Haelnak

:tired:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Il est timide  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

> Je tenterais peut-être un run en mode "Furieux" même si je crains des patterns trop punitifs et gonflant plus que motivant.


Fais-toi la main sur le mode Furieux, puis tu tente un boss rush en normal, tu vas etre surpris par la facilité du jeu  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

Tiens, d'ailleurs, c'est normal qu'il n'existe pas de 11ème boss ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est timide


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Zerger

Pas de lapin à buter, si c'est ta question  ::P:

----------


## Blackogg

Y'a un nouveau boss qui devrait arriver un jour ceci dit (patch ou dlc, je ne sais pas), rapport à la version Xbox qui en a un de plus.

----------


## Zerger

QUOI ??? oh ct'arnaque  :Emo:

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *Resident Evil 7*

Ce n'est pas la joie, pas du tout même.

On a une première partie qui est intéressante, on arrive dans la maison, on découvre l'endroit, c'est un peu glauque et malsain, on commence à enquêter et à se poser des question sur ce qui a pu arriver. La maniabilité est lourde mais pour le moment, ça va, on a pas à fuir, on a pas à tirer sur quoique ce soit donc on se concentre sur la découverte des documents. Malgré un jumpscare assez facile, le jeu se porte bien, c'est plaisant à jouer et puis on arrive au moment de la première rencontre et là, on doit fuir et on commence déjà à deviner les problèmes du jeu. Certes, le jeu propose une touche pour se retourner mais elle n'aide pas à aller plus vite à droite ou à gauche ou à ouvrir les portes plus rapidement (parce que le héros ouvre toujours les portes en deux temps, même si il est poursuivit), on voit aussi des espaces assez grand et sans cachette, on comprend alors que ça va être la foire au pistolet dès qu'on en aura un.

On arrive au premier combat de boss, c'est là que la maniabilité commence à faire hurler. En gros un combat de boss dans le jeu consiste à : courir au fond de la pièce pour éviter les coups => se retourner => tirer. A répéter jusqu'à la mort du boss, à quelques variantes près, c'est toujours ça mais il faut imaginer faire ça en dirigeant Guy Carlier avec une jambe cassée.

Ensuite, c'est la deuxième partie du jeu, on a un environnement plus ouvert, on commence à faire beaucoup d'aller retour ( "retour au source"  ::trollface::  ) et on se tape des combats chiants. C'est à partir de ce moment que le jeu commence à devenir très long surtout qu'on commence à voir des endroits très générique (on a le droit au fameux 

Spoiler Alert! 


labo souterrain avec la morgue

, wouhou, une première dans la série. La peur s'évapore petit à petit mais il reste toujours une part de mystère dans l'histoire qui donne envie de découvrir la suite.

Sauf qu'on arrive alors à la dernière partie et là, RE 7 devient un banal shooter avec quelques jumpscare digne d'une production greenlight, le mystère autour de l'histoire est rapidement dégagé (et pour la première fois dans la série, on doit faire un choix à un moment, un choix idiot d'ailleurs mais un choix quand même) et on se contente de parcourir un niveau peu inspiré et lassant ( 

Spoiler Alert! 


le bateau

 ) avant de passer à la dernière zone qui pourrait être qualifié de "on avait plus d'idée et on en avait marre de développer" où l'on se contente d'avancer et de tirer comme si c'était un rail shooter.

Après on a l'inévitable combat de boss final qui est vite torché d'ailleurs (et heureusement parce que j'avais juste une seule envie, c'était d'en finir avec le jeu) et c'est la fin.

Le jeu est un énorme gâchis de potentiel, il laisse entrevoir quelque chose de très bon au début avant de s'embourber dans des mécaniques d'un autre âge et de désamorcer méthodiquement tout ce que le jeu a pu mettre en place en terme d'ambiance et de peur au début du jeu. On se tape des énigmes niveau CP en plus d'être répétitive (place l'ombre de cet objet sur la forme projeté au mur, wow), des combats avec une maniabilité inadapté et on a jamais le choix sur notre approche. J'ai vraiment eu l'impression de me retrouver devant un sous Outlast mais avec des fusils.

En tout cas, je crois que je verrais pas de survival horror aussi bon que Alien : Isolation avant un moment, je pense  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

Vu que je suis jamais d'accord avec toi j'ai hâte d'y jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## makiayoyo

> Depuis que j'ai 15 ans j'insulte regulierement et copieusement les boss de jv


Une pensée pour le voisin qui entend des "Eh la con de ta mère !!!"  ::P:  à intervalle régulier ... Courage mon gars, je l'ai bientôt battu le boss !

----------


## banditbandit

> Vu que je suis jamais d'accord avec toi j'ai hâte d'y jouer


Torché vite fait histoire de faire une review. :hater:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Vu que je suis jamais d'accord avec toi j'ai hâte d'y jouer


Mes condoléances  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Une pensée pour le voisin qui entend des "Eh la con de ta mère !!!"  à intervalle régulier ... Courage mon gars, je l'ai bientôt battu le boss !


Mes voisins doivent croire que je bats ma femme quand je gueule sur dark souls:
Mais vas y bouge ton gros cul
Non mais degage putain
Non..non.NON!!!
Ah! Prends ca dans ta gueule saloperie!!

----------


## LeChameauFou

*witcher 3*, le jeu est propre et beau. J'adore les villages, les villageois, le gwynt, le cadre des environnements (putain les montagnes quoi...) , les villes, les lieux reculés et les personnages (leur designs, voix et caractères) mais j'ai rien bité de l'histoire principale. On m'envoie à gauche à droite, sauver la loge des magiciennes, avallach', je dois sauver ciri de la chasse sauvage... le tout sans que je sache vraiment pourquoi. Enfin pourquoi Geralt ? Pourquoi passer par tel personnage ou arriver à telle fin ? Sachant qu'on nous demande des contreparties systématiquement. Va libérer X personne et je t'aide. Quand on sait qu'on a moult allié maitrisant le sort de téléportation et qu'on se retrouve à faire le coursier...  j'ai vraiment l'impression d'un scénar' assez gentil. L'histoire s'achève enfin et  j'en retiendrais rien de bien fou. Si l'épisode du duppler avec le théâtre, l'arrivé dans je ne sais plus quelle ville où il y a des bucher et surtout les quetes secondaires où on y croise des histoires de querelles de villageois, des monstres hantant des hameaux ou encore des pilleurs faisant les poches de certains hameaux. Tout ça reste bien sympathique mais j'ai pas été transcendé. ça le mérite d'être au moins un monde ouvert médiéval-fantasy assez complet dans son bestaire (trop peut être même) et dans ses quêtes annexes. Peut-être que l'écriture plus sérieuse que GTA et moins référencé (ou alors les ref' me parlant moins) fait que j'ai pas été transporté par l'histoire principale. 
L'histoire suffisamment copieuse et la carte étant suffisamment dense, je ne pense pas faire les dlc aussi dépaysant puissent-ils être.
Aussitôt fini, aussitôt désinstallé de la console car ça allégera le disque dur et il m'a bien fallu 60h (beaucoup plus si j'avais été dans l'idée de faire tout les petits contrats).

----------


## sousoupou

> ou alors les ref' me parlant moins fait que j'ai pas été transporté par l'histoire principale.


Il faudrait que tu lises les (très bons) bouquins (5 romans & 3 recueils de nouvelles) de Sapkowski.

Je les ai lus après avoir fait le jeu (je n'avais pas joué aux 2 premiers) et ça m'a beaucoup éclairé sur le lore de la saga, tu revois tous les évènements du jeu autrement.

Mais j'avais accroché à mort sur l'univers et les personnages...

----------


## LeChameauFou

Justement c'est un gros problème. L'histoire doit se suffire en tant que telle, s'il faut venir avec de gros bagages pour apprécier alors il y a vraiment un souci. 
Après oui dans les option on peut lire tout les "livres" (ou plutôt des textes) et biographies des personnages mais soit c'est trop copieux et ça entrave l'immersion ludique soit on passe outre et ça entrave l'immersion narrative.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Justement c'est un gros problème. L'histoire doit se suffire en tant que telle, s'il faut venir avec de gros bagages pour apprécier alors il y a vraiment un souci. 
> Après oui dans les option on peut lire tout les "livres" (ou plutôt des textes) et biographies des personnages mais soit c'est trop copieux et ça entrave l'immersion ludique soit on passe outre et ça entrave l'immersion narrative.


Witcher 3 se suffit pas à lui même de base parce qu'il est une suite, mais t'as pas besoin d'avoir TOUT le background de la saga de Sapkowski, juste de savoir ce qu'il en est des jeux Witcher 1 et 2. 
Ceci dit, le 3 est celui avec lequel c’est le plus "problématique" parce que Geralt y est supposé avoir retrouvé sa mémoire (et donc ses connaissances sur ce qui se passait dans la saga littéraire, et surtout sur tous les protagonistes qu'il va retrouver, comme Djikstra par exemple), ce qui n’est pas le cas du joueur.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini hier soir *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*.

Et bien c'était bien chouette, je ne regrette absolument pas mon achat. Comme c'est dimanche et que j'ai la flemme de rédiger un avis complet et argumenté, faisons comme ceci:

*Les +:*
-Retrouver Glass City est un vrai plaisir, on retrouve bien l'ambiance du 1er opus.
-Les musiques de Solar Fields, toujours au top, et l'ambiance sonore en général.
-ENFIN un mode libre (le fameux _monde ouvert_) où l'on peut prendre son temps pour s'entraîner tranquillos et sans un putain d'hélico qui nous course tout le temps, ça fait plaisir.
-Le personnage de Faith gagne en profondeur, et j'ai bien mieux sa tronche maintenant.
-Très bien optimisé, même en poussant toutes les options graphiques au taquet (hormis l'anti-aliasing), et plutôt joli.
-Le système de parkour, refondu et plus fluide, très plaisant à utiliser, encore et encore.
-Ansel pour faire des captures, vraiment bienvenu, même si plus d'options auraient été appréciables (profondeur de champs, pouvoir mieux choisir les teintes, avoir la possibité d'annuler certains effets etc...).
-Les cut-scenes, très bien bien fichues techniquement.
-Le cycle jour/nuit.
-On ne peut plus utiliser d'armes à feu, ce qui est largement plus cohérent vis-à-vis du statut de messager de notre perso.

*Les -:*
-Le _sens urbain_ (sorte de GPS), quand il a décidé d'emmerder le joueur lors des passages au timing très serré.
-Certaines textures, qui manquent clairement de finesse alors que le joueur est amené précisément à les voir de près, durant certaines actions. Ça casse le côté très lisse et propre de Glass City.
-Les arrières-plan manquent de détails en général (il me semble pas que le 1er ME avait ce soucis) et les effets HDR trop prononcés, qui "aveuglent" le joueur.
-Le système de combat aurait gagné à être plus profond, même si certaines animations sont vraiment classes.
-L'arbre de talents, qui ne sert finalement pas à grand chose à part à justifier le déblocage de nouvelles zones.

En bref, jetez aux gogues ces avis qui disent "ce n'est plus Mirror's Edge", ou encore "level design labyrinthique" (celui qui a dit ça doit être du genre à se déplacer en permanence à l'aide du GPS dans la vraie vie, même dans son propre appartement...). Si vous avez aimé le 1er opus, celui-ci est tout autant plaisant à faire, voire bien meilleur (c'est mon avis) grâce à toutes les améliorations de gameplay apportées.

----------


## sousoupou

> L'histoire doit se suffire en tant que telle, s'il faut venir avec de gros bagages pour apprécier alors il y a vraiment un souci.


Ben pour moi l'histoire m'a suffi mais elle m'a tellement plu que je me suis pris les bouquins !

Après c'est tellement subjectif, moi je kiffais trop lire les différents textes dans le jeu pour en apprendre plus sur l'univers...

----------


## Sylvine

> -On ne peut plus utiliser d'armes à feu, ce qui est largement plus cohérent vis-à-vis du statut de messager de notre perso.


Parce que tuer des gens à coup de pieds c'est plus en accord vis-à-vis du statut de messager ?

Je verrais plus jamais les coursiers de la même façon.

----------


## LeChameauFou

sousoupou, je comprend parfaitement que le jeu puisse te plaire.
J'ai bien aimé le passage avec le villageois loup-garou immortel, les villages hantés par des fantômes ou encore le passage du village hanté par les 3 immondes sorcières qui tiennent la femme du baron rouge. Que du secondaire dans l'histoire finalement mais ce sont ses passages qui m'ont plus. La pièce de théâtre avec Geralt aussi était bien vue. 
En revanche j'aimerais vraiment, mais vraiment que la saga change de personnage principal et nous met dans la peau de Ciri pour une nouvelle aventure. J'aime bien son gameplay.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Resident Evil 7*.

J'ai trouvé ça (très) bien, et encore plus quand je pense aux derniers jeux de la série (RE6, les Revelations, les bouses multis). Il ne pouvait pas arriver mieux à cette série malade à mon avis, c'est un reboot de qualité  :;): 

C'est pas ma tasse de thé ce genre de jeux (pas que ça me fasse peur mais ça m'emmerde souvent) et pourtant celui-ci passe : on est assez équipé et armé pour se défendre, on est loin d'un jeu qui va vous demander de ramper derrière des commodes ou de se planquer dans des placards pendant des heures. Les séquences où l'on est sans défense sont rares et bien faites. Très bonne économie de ce côté là. J'aime bien cette formule oppressante mais brutale. Franchement si vous êtes comme moi et que vous vous êtes emmerdé dans Alien Isolation par exemple, vous pouvez donner sa chance à ce Resident Evil.

J'en rajoute pas sur l'ambiance, c'est exactement ce qui a été présenté, baraques dans le bayou avec une famille de timbrés. Ca marche du tonnerre... jusqu'à une ultime partie qui nous transporte dans un lieu "typique" de la série et là je préfère prévenir, c'est nul. Ca a beau être les deux dernières heures après du top niveau, ça fait pas plaisir (même si je me suis amusé à me dire que les développeurs n'ont visiblement pas pu s'en empêcher). Disons que le jeu se raccroche à l'arrache au wagon, en rajoutant en plus une histoire de filette (celle de l'affiche, que j'avais fini par oublier) qu'on a déjà vu et joué beaucoup trop de fois.

Le casting est top et les confrontations intenses. C'est par contre frustrant de laisser certains en suspens (en particulier un qu'on nous refourgera en DLC?).

C'est une affaire de goût mais je ne trouve pas le jeu terrifiant. Plus intriguant ou mal-aisant par moment (avec des déformations assez extrêmes typique de la série). C'est brutal mais pas insoutenable comme je l'ai lu, il y a des morts violentes mais comparé à ce qu'on a vu dans la série...

A part son dernier acte, j'ai un énorme regret pour le jeu, c'est son bestiaire. J'ai rien à redire sur les boss, mais alors les ennemis de base... le jeu nous balance les deux mêmes ennemis à la chaîne (le monstre qui marche et le monstre qui rampe, wow) avec un troisième qu'on rencontrera deux ou trois fois. Là y a pas d'excuses, les précédents savaient y faire de ce côté là, et c'est encore plus dommage dans un jeu comme ça où la première rencontre avec une nouvelle créature est si impressionante. Ils se sont pas foulés de ce côté là.

Pour ce que ça vaut l'ADN de la série est bien présent avec son inventaire toujours plein, les combinaisons d'objets et les énigmes pour ouvrir des portes (dont un escape game qui fait son petit effet).  Il y a quelques archaïsmes (du style une porte qui ne s'ouvrira que si on a ramassé un objet qui n'a rien à voir avec ladite porte).

Pour moi c'est une très belle surprise, je le conseille vivement à ceux qui aiment la série ou qui s'y intéressent, ou ceux qui cherchent un jeu "d'horreur" mais plus porté sur l'action que sur la fuite.

----------


## ercete

Fini *DOOM*
J'ai sérieusement pris mon pied et je suis littéralement retombé en enfance !
L'ambiance, les armes, les monstres.
Les glorykills (sortent de finishmove qu'on peut balancer à n'importe quel ennemi au CAC) donnent un rythme assez étrange de prime abord mais finissent par être intéressant.

pourtant je suis loin d'avoir la config nécessaire pour en profiter pleinement mais wouhou, je me demande si je vais pas y retourner !

J'ai pas testé le multi ou les dlc, je verrai si j'ai un peu de temps à tuer.

----------


## Narushima

> je suis littéralement retombé en enfance !


Non.

----------


## Zerger

Est-ce que j'aime le nutella?

----------


## Haelnak

> Non.


D'après le dictionnaire, c'est pourtant valide.
Et ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que tu respectes à la lettre ( ::trollface:: ) les règles de l'Académie Française.

----------


## ercete

Je suis ludiquement retombé en enfance ?
Je suis retombé en enfance... tout court ?

----------


## parpaingue

Ayé je suis lvl99 avec mon fighter à *Dragon's Crown*, après l'avoir ressorti du placard comme je fais régulièrement.
Toujours aussi excellent ce jeu.

----------


## Astasloth

Je viens de terminer *Severed* à l'instant.



Le jeu est assez court. J'ai mis presque 6h pour en voir le bout et vaincre le dernier boss. Et le tout en prenant tout de même mon temps, même si je n'ai pas encore tout débloqué, ni découvert tous les secrets... Ce que je vais m'atteler à faire maintenant.
Parce que le jeu est vraiment chouette. Très, très chouette.
On incarne une jeune fille, Sasha, qui se retrouve dans un monde cauchemardesque, plein de monstres. Elle a perdu un bras, ses parents et son frère ont été enlevés... Voire tués. Et elle part à leur recherche armée d'une seule épée.
Bref, le jeu consiste à traverser des donjons, en vue à la première personne, en trucidant des ennemis pour retrouver les membres de la famille de l'héroïne.

Un point fort du jeu, ce sont ses combats très dynamiques et assez tactiques puisqu'il faut trancher les adversaires convenablement, à l'aide de notre petit doigt qui virevolte sur l'écran tactile de la console (j'ai joué sur ma Vita, mais il me semble qu'il est également dispo sur WiiU). Chaque type d'ennemi a ses patterns. Et chaque type d'ennemi a une façon spécifique de se défendre. Au début on n'en affronte qu'un à la fois, mais bien vite Sasha se retrouve entourée de monstres, ce qui nous oblige à tous les gérer à la fois en gardant toujours un œil sur chaque bestiole pendant qu'on en tabasse une. Le tout est évidemment d'arriver à enchaîner assez de coups, sans se faire arrêter par les techniques de défense des adversaires, pour les tuer tout en entrant en concentration maximale, ce qui a pour effet de nous permettre de les mutiler à la fin de l'affrontement pour récupérer leurs membres qui serviront à développer diverses compétences offensive ou magiques.


_Et une mutilation, une..._ 

Comme toujours avec Drinkbox Studio, on retrouve des petits clins d’œils à d'autres séries (comme le fait de devoir trouver des fragments de cœur pour augmenter sa barre de vie...) et très haut en couleur dans son design.

C'était en tout cas une expérience bien sympathique et, comme je le disais plus haut, je vais continuer ma partie afin de dénicher le moindre petit bonus et le moindre recoin du jeu parce qu'il a réussi à réveiller ma complétionite aiguë.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Rambo* que m'a offert *machiavel24* via cpcgifts. C'est pas que le jeu est mauvais, c'est un honnête rail shooter avec des QTEs mal foutues et quelques checkpoints mal placés. Et une difficulté exagérée dans le dernier niveau. Le programme de lancement du jeu est mal traduit, les menus sont pourris (tout à la souris, rien pour fermer un écran avec échap. par exemple). Surtout, mais alors surtout, les mecs qui ont bossé sur les modèles des personnages ne méritent pas leur boulot (voir ici).

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Terminé *Rambo* (...)


Il a osé  :Clap:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je continue ma rétrospective Splinter Cell après une petite pause.

Je viens donc de terminer le quatrième opus : *Double Agent*.

Le gameplay est très bon et il est surtout mêlé à des niveaux qui permettent enfin de tout exploiter convenablement, après j'ai trouvé le jeu un peu trop facile à cause de ça parce que l'IA est vraiment stupide et tout les gadgets de Sam permettent vraiment de passer toute les zones très rapidement. Je tiens à noter quand même un certains manque d'inspiration (deux fois un niveau dans un bateau, vraiment ?). Je met un bémol aussi sur la deuxième partie du niveau Kinshasa qui est totalement imbuvable ainsi que sur le niveau bonus qui n'a aucun de sens (sérieusement, si c'était pour faire ça, autant juste faire une cinématique). On arrive à un autre problème du jeu : l'histoire. On sent que le jeu a été sauvagement découpé, il est d'ailleurs plus court que les précédents et on voit très bien que l'ambition scénaristique du studio n'a pas été mené à terme, c'est vraiment dommage car c'est la première fois dans un SC où l'histoire et les personnages avaient la possibilité d'être vraiment développé.

Par contre, le jeu est un peu un carnage techniquement, déjà il encaisse très mal les alt tab, il crash parfois, il y a aussi des moments où les touches ne répondent pas durant les mini jeu, des bugs de son et de cinématique. C'est vraiment un sacré festival.

Il me restera donc plus que Conviction à faire, mon petit chouchou.

----------


## schouffy

L'opus PS2 était un peu pourri, mais celui sur PC était très bon, dommage que le portage était un massacre.

----------


## banditbandit

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent*

Terminé pour les succès (je les ai pratiquement tous sauf ceux qui demandent de collectionner les notes et boites d'amadou). 
Ça m'a permis de découvrir une scène que j'avais zappée et aussi de tester les différentes fins.

Bon j'attaque la suite "Justine" là aussi ya quelques succès à récolter.  :;):

----------


## makiayoyo

> Ayé je suis lvl99 avec mon fighter à *Dragon's Crown*, après l'avoir ressorti du placard comme je fais régulièrement.
> Toujours aussi excellent ce jeu.


je le démarre sur PSVita cette semaine si tout va bien ... j'espère qu'il vaut les notes qu'il a reçu !  ::):

----------


## Nono

> Bon j'attaque la suite "Justine" là aussi ya quelques succès à récolter.


Vu qu'il n'y a pas de sauvegarde, l'attaquer c'est le terminer (ou l'abandonner).

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais c'est très court et c'est du one shoot.

----------


## Harvester

> je le démarre sur PSVita cette semaine si tout va bien ... j'espère qu'il vaut les notes qu'il a reçu !


C'est quoi la console que tu as en signature ?

----------


## Nono

Dans la série "c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai un backlog à vider", je vous présente *Hard Reset Redux*.
Le but était aussi de voir ce qu'avait fait Flying Wild Hog avant Shadow Warrior.

Et bien c'est un FPS parfaitement générique avec comme uniques ennemis des robots. Je ne m'étendrai pas sur le scénario qui n'en vaut pas la peine. Le gameplay a quelques embryons de Shadow Warrior, mais tout est beaucoup plus mou. Les mécaniques de jeu c'est ouvrir porte / vider les lieux / passer à l'arène suivante.
La difficulté est risible, en mode difficile en tout cas. Y'a de la vie et des munitions à foison partout, ce qui fait qu'on ne se trouve jamais en difficulté.

Les détails à retenir quand même :
- la réalisation est impeccable. Difficile de prendre le jeu à défaut.
- certains environnements sont quand même bien réussis, comme la broyeuse et la déchetterie qui vient après.
- le concept qui divise d'un côté les armes électriques et de l'autre les armes à feu était original. Mais au final on retrouve les mêmes armes que partout (automatique, fusil, grenade, et lance roquette d'un côté. Plasma, champs magnétiques, boules à têtes chercheuses de l'autre).
- l'ordinateur des améliorations est sympa à utiliser

Et c'est tout.

----------


## Next

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*

Mi-fugue, mi-raisin.
Le jeu a gagné en liberté ce qu'il a perdu en dynamisme. 
C'est dommage, la da et la ville sont sympas, une fois qu'on a à peu près compris comment se déplacer fluidement c'est assez cool de courrir sans s'arreter, d'aller où l'on veut, d'essayer de planifier des parcours pour ralier tel ou tel édifice au loin. On en oublie presque les combats et le scènar anecdotique.
Mais oui, autant le 1er épisode scripté jusqu'à la moelle offrait quelques missions épiques à décrocher la machoire, là parfois on baille. 
Seule 2-3 missions ont vraiment un effet "Wahoouu...!" principalement quant il s'agit de monter très haut et que c'est... tiens très linéaire.
Si ils remettent le couvert faudrait qu'ils débauchent les gars de Dying Light, le meme jeu mais avec un peu plus de piment dans ses combats et dans ses situations et c'est jackpot pour moi.

----------


## Catel

*Little Big Adventure 2*

Le jeu a pour lui d'être une aventure et un univers particulièrement complets et soignés. Pour le reste, comme le 1, je trouve que ça a super mal vieilli, les contrôles sont horribles, et (mais ça on lui reproche depuis sa sortie) c'est quand même très niais et très linéaire. Et les musiques tournent rapidement en boucle.

----------


## parpaingue

> je le démarre sur PSVita cette semaine si tout va bien ... j'espère qu'il vaut les notes qu'il a reçu !


Je sais pas comment les gens font pour y jouer sur Vita vu comment c'est déjà le bordel à l'écran sur ma tv 42 pouces  :^_^: 
A part ça, je te conseille juste de commencer par ne pas trop t'encombrer de bots au début le temps de bien comprendre le fonctionnement du jeu et du perso que tu auras choisi, sinon tu vas vite faire "C'est quoi ce bordel je capte rien."
Ça commence très beat-them-all et ça devient de plus en plus un hack and slash avec builds de compétences et sets d'équipements au fur et à mesure de la montée en puissance. C'est du pur bonheur ce jeu, et en bonus il est magnifique.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Je sais pas comment les gens font pour y jouer sur Vita vu comment c'est déjà le bordel à l'écran sur ma tv 42 pouces 
> A part ça, je te conseille juste de commencer par ne pas trop t'encombrer de bots au début le temps de bien comprendre le fonctionnement du jeu et du perso que tu auras choisi, sinon tu vas vite faire "C'est quoi ce bordel je capte rien."
> Ça commence très beat-them-all et ça devient de plus en plus un hack and slash avec builds de compétences et sets d'équipements au fur et à mesure de la montée en puissance. C'est du pur bonheur ce jeu, et en bonus il est magnifique.


c'est noté ... jeu reçu ce matin d'ailleurs !

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Phoenix Wright : Dual Destinies*.

C'est un bon épisode selon moi, même si on s'est éloigné de ce qui faisait pour moi le génie de la triloie d'origine (surtout le premier épisode en fait).

Le passage à la 3D est une grande réussite : les personnages sont détaillés, très bien animés (même si j'aurais aimer voir du neuf pour les personnages connus qui ont toujours les mêmes gestes). C'est bien exploité, ça permet des petites mises en scène et interactions qui étaient rares à l'époque des dessins. Petit bémol quand même : la 3DS ne peut pas afficher avec finesse les visages les moins "cartoon". On doit donc plisser des yeux pour repérer un rictus ou une expression faciale pour les petits visages ou les personnages les moins expressifs.

Comme d'hab on a droit à une intro qui aura sont importance pour plus tard, puis quelques affaires "de routine" pour se mettre dans le thème de l'épisode et enfin la grosse affaire finale qui colle tous les morceaux. Le délire du "dark age of the Law" ne passe pas du tout, c'est très mal traité. On est loin des rumeurs de fausses preuves...

Je suis pas trop fan des affaires de routine, qui réservent assez peu de surprise avec des coupables désignés d'office (ce qui arrive dans la série mais il y a toujours de quoi douter). Ça vire presque à un épisode de Scooby Doo pour la deuxième.

Par contre j'ai beaucoup aimé la grosse affaire, j'ai même retrouvé le plaisir des épisodes précédents où l'on peut se faire ses petites théories avec des choses discrétement annoncées à l'avance, des motivations à décrypter... On sent qu'il y a anguille sous roche (ça m'a beaucoup rapellé la dernière affaire du premier épisode).

Les nouveaux venus sont très bien et les anciens persos sont bien utilisés. On retrouve le Phoenix d'antan (au revoir le délire coolos du 4) et Apollo est moins bouffon. La petite nouvelle est intéressante, et "l'antagoniste" principal est excellent : les habitués savent l'importance du procureur dans cette série.

Les fans l'auront déjà fait, pour les autres j'ai quand même du mal à le conseiller. Ça ne change pas la formule et si on n'a pas fait les précédents, on se prive de pas mal de choses. Ça reste faisable et compréhensible mais on y perd du charme. Rabattez-vous plutôt sur la première trilogie!

Un bon niveau d'anglais est indispensable.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Je sais pas comment les gens font pour y jouer sur Vita vu comment c'est déjà le bordel à l'écran sur ma tv 42 pouces


C'est trés lisible sur l'écran de la vita ! on perd jamais l'action de vue ... RAS
Et du coup je songe à me prendre *Odin sphere* et surement *murasama rebirth* trés bientot si c'est dans le même délire ! 

Sinon fini *RE 7* aussi en normal ... je le garde installé pour le refaire en survie ! 
trés bon cru , aprés 3 purges consécutives (5,6 et revelations 2) ça fait du bien de retrouver une rythme un peu plus similaire au 1,2,3 sur les 2 premiers tiers et un peu plus action sur le dernier tiers, et pas le plus intéressant du coyup ... 
enfin bon, j'en sors satisfait et avec l'envie de trouver tous les secrets du jeu et de débloquer toutes les fins etc ... voilou !

----------


## banditbandit

> *Amnesia: The Dark Descent*
> 
> Bon j'attaque la suite "Justine" là aussi ya quelques succès à récolter.


Terminé *Justine* avec tous les succès sauf les notes et boites d'amadou (je sais pas où j'ai merdé surtout au niveau des notes  :tired: )et évidemment aliénation mentale (qui nécessite d'obtenir tous les autres succès).

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Splinter Cell Conviction*

Enfin, pas vraiment, il me reste la dernière mission mais je sais qu'elle n'est pas un game changer donc je peux donner mon avis ici, je ne triche pas (vraiment).

A vrai dire, je comprends très bien que l'on puisse détester Conviction, je dirais même que c'est normal si on est fan de Splinter Cell parce que Conviction est plus une adaptation de 24 qu'une suite de Splinter Cell Double Agent, au niveau du gameplay néanmoins parce que niveau histoire/background, c'est absolument normal que Conviction soit comme ça, Fisher en a trop prit dans la gueule, il est énervé et il veut casser toute les sales bouches sur son chemin. La composante infiltration reste néanmoins importante car on meurt toujours en 3 balles malgré le fait que le jeu donne la possibilité d'utiliser des armes comme des mitraillettes ou des fusils à pompe (dont la précision est assez limité).

Le point fort du jeu, c'est qu'il est jouissif, le Mark & Execute donne un vrai sentiment de puissance et de classe mais il rend aussi malheureusement le jeu trop facile, surtout qu'en face, l'IA est complètement dans les fraises.

Donc je comprends vraiment qu'on puisse détester le jeu, qu'on puisse le trouver bof ou à chier mais bon sang, je prends vraiment mon pied dessus, quand je suis sur un rebord, que je chope un mec pour le balancer avant de me déplacer rapidement vers une fenêtre pour marquer 4 types, les exécuter dans un mouvement classieux avant de lancer une IEM portable pour aller péter les bouches de deux ou trois gars au corps à corps avant de finir le reste avec une grenade ou une mine. Tout ça s'effectue à la vitesse de la lumière et quand tout se déroule sur les roulettes avec une précision chirurgicale, c'est extrêmement jouissif.

Le bémol que j'ai à mettre sur le jeu, c'est le passage en Irak, Ubi a essayé de faire une phase purement shooter, c'est de la merde.

Le jeu n'est pas un saccage technique comme Double Agent, ça fait du bien.

Du coup, le jeu reste mon Splinter Cell préféré avec Chaos Theory.

--

Pour mon avis sur *Splinter Cell : Blacklist*

On revient au fondamentaux en gardant les déplacements véloces de Conviction mais il y a un gros manque de prise de risque et les niveaux ne sont vraiment pas marquant, c'est un bon jeu mais un peu trop oubliable malheureusement. Je déteste la mise en avant du scoring aussi, le jeu te propose différente façon de jouer (bourrin, infiltration ou 50-50) mais il te sanctionne en point si tu ne fais pas que de l'infiltration et si tu tue les gens au lieu de les assommer, je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de proposer ce genre d'approche si c'est pour faire ça. J'aurais aimé voir Ubi continuer dans l'expérimentation avec Blacklist mais ils ne l'ont pas fait, j'espère qu'ils prendront quelques risques pour le prochain opus.

----------


## Sylvine

Le truc c'est que dès que tu changes y'a les chialeuses qui se plaignent que c'est pas aussi chiant que les vieux Splinter Cell.
Avec Blacklist ils ont essayé de trouver un juste milieu, faut avouer qu'ils se sont bien débrouillés parce que j'ai l'impression que le jeu n'a vraiment déplu à personne.

----------


## Haelnak

> Le truc c'est que dès que tu changes y'a les chialeuses qui se plaignent (...)


"C'était mieux avant".  :ouaiouai:

----------


## schouffy

Le truc impressionnant dans Conviction c'est la maniabilité. Je la trouve moins bonne dans Blacklist avec le freerun.
Les animations du perso sont dingues aussi.

----------


## Esotsm

Terminé Abzu en 87 minutes. Pas de challenge de gameplay à proprement parler, juste une jolie balade dans les fonds marins avec une musique sublime. 20€ pour 87 minutes par contre, c'est un peu cher payé.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Terminé Abzu en 87 minutes. Pas de challenge de gameplay à proprement parler, juste une jolie balade dans les fonds marins avec une musique sublime. 20€ pour 87 minutes par contre, c'est un peu cher payé.


"Et Bastien09 créa CPCGift"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## LaitLucratif

*Resident Evil 7*
Bah c'était bien bordel ! Du pur RE à l'ancienne, avec cette vue FPS qui colle parfaitement à la formule et rajoute une couche de pression.
Beaucoup de gens n'aiment pas la dernière partie du jeu, mais c'est du pur RE : on rentre dans le côté scientifique du bordel donc moins "horrifique", beaucoup plus de monstres, on devient bien équipé etc., y'a pas de mauvaise surprise quand on connait la licence. Après oui la demo pouvait laisser croire à une orientation bien plus horrifique et passive sur tout le long, mais bof ça aurait été lassant. En plus le gameplay est cool, c'est pas comme si c'était déplaisant de flinguer. Et ces zones restent tout de même stressantes, malgré le sur-équipage.
J'ai trouvé toutes les zones stylées, aussi.

Je remets des bouts de mon avis sur le topic à quoi vous jouez :
Je regrette un peu le mode normal, j'aurais du me lancer en survie. Le jeu fout bien la pression tant que tu te sens vulnérable, mais quand tu te rends compte que tu peux te permettre des trucs sans pour autant te foutre dans la merde, la tension redescend quand même un poil. Mais bon, explorer un nouveau lieu fout toujours un sale stress constant.
J'aime beaucoup comment la vue FPS colle à mort à la formule RE à l'ancienne en fait, pourtant j'étais très méfiant au début. Ça transmet d'une manière beaucoup plus transparente et cohérente l'oppression qu'on pouvait ressentir dans les premiers à cause de la rigidité des contrôles. Mais là du coup on a parfaitement le personnage en main et se déplacer est très agréable, on sent très bien les mouvements (précision : je joue clavier/souris).
On est dans du pur RE à l'ancienne : énigmes, backtracking, safe zone (avec sa musique <3), boss etc.
Sinon les "stalkers" que l'on croise me rappellent beaucoup Haunting Grounds (excellent survival horror sur PS2), en moins bien foutu. Puis quand on comprend que la safe zone les fait mongoliser (idem pour les ennemi, ça fait redescendre pas mal la tension. Du coup j'aurais peut être préféré des vrais ennemis tuables, en fait... Et qui repopent de temps en temps, plus tard dans le jeu.
Mais sinon l'ambiance, le stress d'avancer, les bruitages, la pression de ouf par moment, ouais c'est un excellent jeu d'horreur.

Il y a quelques zones de flous qui j'imagine seront développées dans les DLC. 


Spoiler Alert! 


Que devient Lucas ? On comprend dans la mine que pour le coup lui c'est un vrai psychopathe qui agit comme ça sans le contrôle d'Evelyne. Idem pour Zoé d'ailleurs, qu'est-ce qu'elle devient. Puis Redfield dans un hélico Umbrella, hum ?
Pour la "grand-mère" qui est en fait Evelyne, en vrai je l'ai vu venir à des kilomètres. Parce que tout le long du jeu on se fait la blague "non mais à tous les coups la vieille est derrière tout ça", du coup on est étrangement réceptif aux indices qui vont dans ce sens. Puis rien que la photo d'elle au début avec le "001" est un indice majeur, pour peu qu'on s'en souvienne par la suite.



Gros point noir : le bestiaire.  ::(:  C'est vraiment décevant. Pourquoi ils ont fait ça ? Je pige pas.
Le mode normal bien trop simple, aussi. Et je suis sûr qu'en survie ça devient justement trop relou, un entre-deux aurait été appréciable.

----------


## Clydopathe

*Resident Evil 7*
Comme tout le monde en ce moment j'ai l'impression, je viens de finir RE7 en mode normal en 08h20 de jeu. La première partie est clairement la meilleur oui, la seconde 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans le bateau a été sympa aussi

 mais je n'ai pas vraiment aimé la dernière heure de jeu, beaucoup trop amené niveau action même si c'est logique vu le nombre d'arme qu'on se trimballe.

J'ai clairement apprécié la ballade et je pense mater les speedruns d'une heure trente car je comprends pas comment c'est possible.

*Inside*
Le jeu est plus beau que Limbo et un peu plus compréhensible au niveau de l'histoire même si je n'ai pas pigé pourquoi on est chassé par les autres et pourquoi on se retrouve 

Spoiler Alert! 


en boule humaine

 dans la dernière partie du jeu. Je trouve qu'il a eu aussi beaucoup de hype même si j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi, ok il est très bien réalisé mais les énigmes sont plus simples que Limbo et il me semble plus cours aussi.

----------


## Haelnak

> *Inside*
> (...) pourquoi on est chassé par les autres (...)




Spoiler Alert! 


Ton personnage n'appartient pas à la strate sociale qui commande.

----------


## KiwiX

*Yakuza 4* - PS3

Environ 50h en faisant toutes les quêtes secondaires et en me rendant compte que j'ai pas encore le niveau pour éclater la dernière épreuve  :ouaiouai:  Va falloir grinder encore un peu.
Excellent jeu, assez "déçu" de découvrir la série aussi tard mais au moins, j'ai pas mal d'épisodes à faire pour me rattraper. C'était cool, l'histoire principale est riche en rebondissements, les personnages sont bien rigolos à jouer et il y a tout un tas de trucs que j'ai pas encore touché (les mini-jeux, la gestion d'hôtesses - qui a l'air un peu pénible...)...

Bref, j'attaque Yakuza 0 qui me regarde avec de grands yeux, toujours enfermé sous son blister  :Cigare:

----------


## Anark

> Terminé Abzu en 87 minutes. Pas de challenge de gameplay à proprement parler, juste une jolie balade dans les fonds marins avec une musique sublime. 20€ pour 87 minutes par contre, c'est un peu cher payé.


Si t'as pas dépassé 2h tu peux encore demander un remboursement !

De mon côté j'ai fait *MGSV : Ground Zeroes* avant de me lancer dans *MGSV : Phantom Pain*. J'ai trouvé ça plutôt moyen. Je passe sur les cinématiques interminables, on sait que c'est un délire de Kojima, mais au niveau gameplay, cette infiltration en maps semi ouvertes ne m'a pas laissé un souvenir impérissable. J'ai vraiment eu l'impression de jouer à un jeu d'infiltration/action basique de chez basique. Les phases de reconnaissance/marquage à la jumelle, inspirées de Far Cry sont sympas mais rien de neuf, j'ai trouvé que le jeu manquait de possibilités fun (comme les déguisements de hitman ou la caisse des MGS), là il suffit de regarder des gens à la jumelle à 3km pour entendre ce qu'ils se disent. Alors il y a bien des véhicules que l'on peut conduire pour écraser les gens, mais c'est inutile à moins de la jouer bourrin. J'ai quand même hâte de choper l'espèce de ballon à faire disparaître les corps parce que Snake lançant les cadavres à 5m aura rendu mes phases de nettoyage un brin périlleuses.
Bref, au final cette première map/mission m'a semblé globalement peu inspirée et offrant assez peu de challenge, même si les pattern ennemis sont intéressants (on est pas au niveau de nullité des Deus Ex). Après c'est sans doute lié au fait que le jeu m'oblige de jouer en normal, un truc que j'ai toujours détesté. Ici, finir le jeu débloque même les missions secondaires, toute une partie de contenu à laquelle je n'ai pas eu accès durant mon run. Je rate peut-être quelque chose, mais pas envie de me retaper cette mission mollassonne.

----------


## KiwiX

Tu vas voir, Phantom Pain, c'est pire et ça dure plus longtemps.

----------


## Kaelis

Pas besoin de s'acharner sur Ground Zeroes, passe à la suite. La pléthore de matos et de choses à faire te plaira peut-être, les approches sont plus libres et la partie gestion de base est très chouette. Par contre je préfère te prévenir, mis à part quelques lieux "originaux" va pas falloir t'attendre à des maps si inspirées (tu regretteras même de ne pas croiser des bases aussi fouillés que celle que tu viens de faire).

----------


## Clydopathe

*Wolfenstein : the old blood*
Je viens de le finir en 5heures de jeu dans l'avant dernier niveau de difficulté, je n'ai eu qu'une seule réelle difficulté dans tous le jeu face au chien robot. Franchement, j'aurais du mal à le conseiller, je l'ai fini car je l'ai commencé mais sur la fin j'ai du me forcer même s'il est super court... Celui d'avant est tout de même bien mieux.

----------


## hisvin

*Cayne:*Jeu d'aventure gratos. C'est assez sympa dans le genre malsain.

----------


## Harest

*Meltdown*, en quasiment 7h. Mise à part la mésaventure avec le boss du niveau 10 qui m'aura fait farmer pendant un bon moment (je farmais pas du tout le bon niveau d'ailleurs, si vous vous y mettez, les meilleurs sont les niveaux 9 / 19 / 29), le jeu était franchement cool.
Twin-stick shooter bien dynamique de la façon dont j'y ai joué en tout cas. Y'a un système de couvertures mais je l'ai assez peu utilisé. Au début j'ai préféré défoncer tout le monde au corps à corps avec l'arme de mêlée (bonus d'xp sur les melee kills ; stun ;  regen 45% hp / hit) et en utilisant la roulade comme moyen de déplacement rapide (et esquive). Par la suite avec l'obtention du shotgun amélioré je n'utilisais plus que ça. J'ai testé un peu les autres et y'a pas mal de bonnes armes : lance roquettes que j'ai utilisé en combo du shotgun sur le boss final ; le shocker qui projette de l'electricité en face de vous et peut toucher simultanément 2/3 ennemis alentours ; etc.
Y'a de quoi farm dans le jeu si vous voulez tout débloquer. Je pensais éventuellement débloquer toutes les armes au moins mais après avoir battu le boss final (niveau 30) et être passé en "Prestige 1" j'ai découvert que ça ne réinitialisait pas que le niveau et les skills (passifs) mais aussi tout le stuff et les upgrades. On repart à poil quoi, avec juste 5 hp/shield de plus. J'en resterai donc là.
Préférez la coop si vous le pouvez. Au moins les stuns & knock backs seront surement moins synonymes de mort ainsi. Ça vous évitera de devoir stacker les vies (pour le peu que vous en looterez).

----------


## BourrinDesBois

*FarCry Primal*
Ouais c'était pas mal. Au début j'ai beaucoup aimé, c'était très beau, le personnage relativement fragile, on explore, on découvre, c'est bien. On a pas l'impression oppressante des_ open worlds_ qui ont peur d'ennuyer le joueur et qui en font trop. 

Non, ça, ça vient après. Par la suite le jeu en fait des caisses, les animaux à apprivoiser c'est plutôt une bonne idée, mais monter à dos de tigre ou avoir une chouette bombardier c'est un peu débile quand même. Et puis il y a ces "évenements" qui surgissent sans arrêt, en fait des missions aléatoires, toujours pareil et bien relou comme il faut. Bref on se sent à l'usine et au parc d'attraction en même temps.

L'histoire est pas terrible par contre les acteurs sont pas mal dans l'ensemble, l'idée d'avoir une langue inventée pour le jeux est très bonne. 

Une vingtaine d'heure de jeu en tout.

----------


## dieuvomi

> Si t'as pas dépassé 2h tu peux encore demander un remboursement !
> 
> De mon côté j'ai fait *MGSV : Ground Zeroes* avant de me lancer dans *MGSV : Phantom Pain*. J'ai trouvé ça plutôt moyen. Je passe sur les cinématiques interminables, on sait que c'est un délire de Kojima, mais au niveau gameplay, cette infiltration en maps semi ouvertes ne m'a pas laissé un souvenir impérissable. J'ai vraiment eu l'impression de jouer à un jeu d'infiltration/action basique de chez basique. Les phases de reconnaissance/marquage à la jumelle, inspirées de Far Cry sont sympas mais rien de neuf, j'ai trouvé que le jeu manquait de possibilités fun (comme les déguisements de hitman ou la caisse des MGS), là il suffit de regarder des gens à la jumelle à 3km pour entendre ce qu'ils se disent. Alors il y a bien des véhicules que l'on peut conduire pour écraser les gens, mais c'est inutile à moins de la jouer bourrin. J'ai quand même hâte de choper l'espèce de ballon à faire disparaître les corps parce que Snake lançant les cadavres à 5m aura rendu mes phases de nettoyage un brin périlleuses.
> Bref, au final cette première map/mission m'a semblé globalement peu inspirée et offrant assez peu de challenge, même si les pattern ennemis sont intéressants (on est pas au niveau de nullité des Deus Ex). Après c'est sans doute lié au fait que le jeu m'oblige de jouer en normal, un truc que j'ai toujours détesté. Ici, finir le jeu débloque même les missions secondaires, toute une partie de contenu à laquelle je n'ai pas eu accès durant mon run. Je rate peut-être quelque chose, mais pas envie de me retaper cette mission mollassonne.


Ben après avoir lu par-ci par-là que Ground Zeroes était mieux que The Phantom Pain et ressemblait plus à un MGS, blablabla, j'y ai rejoué et non il est clairement pas mieux. Je préfère The Phantom Pain, le gameplay est beaucoup plus sympa et les possibilités plus nombreuses (heureusement, ce serait extrêmement ennuyeux sinon). C'est pas le jeu du siècle pour autant m'enfin on s'amuse.

----------


## Pluton

J'ai terminé Halo 2 en légendaire hier soir.
C'était putain de bien, au niveau du die&retry on est proche de la série des Darks Souls, version FPS science-fiction. Le dernier tiers du jeu est vraiment le meilleur avec des arènes de ouf, un game-design proche d'un bon pack de maps de bons fast-FPS multi genre UT ou Quake III, des vagues d'ennemis qui se foutent sur la gueule entre eux, la possibilité de se jeter dans la mêlée ou d'attendre un peu pour achever les rescapés, ou encore de passer en douce inaperçu.

Au niveau des armes c'est très très bon, j'étais pas super séduit par le dual-wield, mais sur certains passages c'est effectivement salutaire.

Un moins bon souvenir que le 1er qui m'avait vraiment mis sur le cul après toutes les mauvaises critiques émises par la PC master race.

Donc malgré les scénario indigents, le design kikoolool (mais pas toujours) et les personnages ridicules qui composent la série, je me considère désormais comme une nouvelle groupie du master-chief mais uniquement pour le gameplay (mais QUE en legendary), les armes, l'IA, le rythme et les maps, pas du tout pour son côté bidasse badass du futur.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Terminé Abzu en 87 minutes. Pas de challenge de gameplay à proprement parler, juste une jolie balade dans les fonds marins avec une musique sublime. 20€ pour 87 minutes par contre, c'est un peu cher payé.


Punaise, oui... Je sens que même en prenant mon temps pour la balade, je vais avoir du mal à l'amortir Oo....

----------


## akaraziel

> Donc malgré les scénario indigents, le design kikoolool (mais pas toujours) et les personnages ridicules qui composent la série, je me considère désormais comme une nouvelle groupie du master-chief mais uniquement pour le gameplay (mais QUE en legendary), les armes, l'IA, le rythme et les maps, pas du tout pour son côté bidasse badass du futur.


This.
Halo est bien plus fun en mode légendaire parce que c'est dans ce mode que les mécaniques prennent tout leur sens (quoique en Heroïque ça commence à être pas mal).
T'as fini le premier dans ce mode également ? J'ai jamais réussi à passer l’abordage du vaisseau Covenant où une bonne poignée d'élites (invisibles + épée tant qu'à faire  :^_^:  ) tendent une embuscade. C'est le seul que j'ai jamais pu finir en légendaire.

----------


## Sylvine

> Halo est bien plus fun en mode légendaire parce que c'est dans ce mode que les mécaniques prennent tout leur sens (quoique en Heroïque ça commence à être pas mal).


Comme Spec Ops.  ::o: 





 ::XD::  ::XD::  ::XD::

----------


## akaraziel

Y'a sans doute une référence à comprendre ?  ::huh:: 

Je vais quand même tenter la réponse sérieuse : c'est pas les phases d'action de Spec Ops qui m'ont captivé, là dessus c'est du TPS ultra classique. En revanche, le scénario est très loin d'être con, c'en est même surprenant.

----------


## Clydopathe

Il a juste tenter une invocation, mais ouf, on est passé à côté  ::):  
 ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

::XD::

----------


## Sylvine

> Il a juste tenter une invocation, mais ouf, on est passé à côté


Il sort jamais de sa tanière.

Et akaraziel, si tu as (beaucoup) de temps libre : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...=1#post8421770
Attention, ce topic est une descente dans la folie des hommes, d'où la référence à Apocalypse Now.

----------


## Kaelis

Mais osef de l'autre gus qui fait la pub de chaîne youtube sur tous les forums de France  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*The Binding of Isaac: Afterbirth †*, l'extension sortie le mois dernier et qui m'a rajouté plus de 80 heures de jeu. Pas mal. Me manque plus qu'un seul succès pour débloquer le 100%, à savoir faire 31 daily de suite, mais on va pas chipoter.

Ce DLC est génial, surement mieux que le précédent même. Le nouveau perso est génial à jouer, les nouveaux objets, les nouveaux monstres, boss, les salles, tout est vraiment très bon. Le jeu rajoute encore une bonne dose de challenge, avec des défis super bien trouvés genre finir le jeu en moins de 20mn, réussir un win-streak de 5 avec 5 persos différents, etc... ça change de d'habitude où il suffit de battre tous les boss avec tous les persos, et c'est cool.

Du bonheur donc, je ne sais même plus à quoi je vais jouer maintenant tellement ce jeu est une bombe, j'ai peur que tout paraisse fade à côté. 446h depuis la sortie de Rebirth, merci McMillen et Nicalis, et vivement le DLC suivant  ::):

----------


## Pluton

> This.
> Halo est bien plus fun en mode légendaire parce que c'est dans ce mode que les mécaniques prennent tout leur sens (quoique en Heroïque ça commence à être pas mal).
> T'as fini le premier dans ce mode également ? J'ai jamais réussi à passer l’abordage du vaisseau Covenant où une bonne poignée d'élites (invisibles + épée tant qu'à faire  ) tendent une embuscade. C'est le seul que j'ai jamais pu finir en légendaire.


Ouaip. Ce passage là, je crois que c'est à la grenade près que ça passe, faut rien gâcher. Y'a toujours une solution, suffit de revoir son approche et pas se braquer sur un combo spécifique d'armes.

Mais dans le 2 j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait beaucoup de combats ultra tendus du slip. Mention spéciale aux connards en jetpacks du début.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai terminé Halo 2 en légendaire hier soir.
> C'était putain de bien, au niveau du die&retry on est proche de la série des Darks Souls, version FPS science-fiction. 
> 
> Un moins bon souvenir que le 1er qui m'avait vraiment mis sur le cul après toutes les mauvaises critiques émises par la PC master race.
> 
> Donc malgré les scénario indigents, le design kikoolool (mais pas toujours) et les personnages ridicules qui composent la série, je me considère désormais comme une nouvelle groupie du master-chief mais uniquement pour le gameplay (mais QUE en legendary), les armes, l'IA, le rythme et les maps, pas du tout pour son côté bidasse badass du futur.


Le deux j'ai pas osé le faire en légendaire (quoique terminé deux fois, si ça se trouve...) et le premier si.  :Cigare: 




> Mais osef de l'autre gus qui fait la pub de chaîne youtube sur tous les forums de France


Euh qui ça ?

----------


## Zerger

> *The Binding of Isaac: Afterbirth †*, l'extension sortie le mois dernier et qui m'a rajouté plus de 80 heures de jeu. Pas mal. Me manque plus qu'un seul succès pour débloquer le 100%, à savoir faire 31 daily de suite, mais on va pas chipoter.
> 
> Ce DLC est génial, surement mieux que le précédent même. Le nouveau perso est génial à jouer, les nouveaux objets, les nouveaux monstres, boss, les salles, tout est vraiment très bon. Le jeu rajoute encore une bonne dose de challenge, avec des défis super bien trouvés genre finir le jeu en moins de 20mn, réussir un win-streak de 5 avec 5 persos différents, etc... ça change de d'habitude où il suffit de battre tous les boss avec tous les persos, et c'est cool.
> 
> Du bonheur donc, je ne sais même plus à quoi je vais jouer maintenant tellement ce jeu est une bombe, j'ai peur que tout paraisse fade à côté. 446h depuis la sortie de Rebirth, merci McMillen et Nicalis, et vivement le DLC suivant


Alors que je galère pour réussir un run en mode greed. Le 100% me parait tellement inaccessible !

----------


## Supergounou

> Alors que je galère pour réussir un run en mode greed. Le 100% me parait tellement inaccessible !


Y a des mécaniques de jeu qu'il faut connaitre assez pour que certains réflexes se mettent en place, connaitre les bons objets, privilégier les cœurs bleus (les rouges ne servent au final qu'à trade les Devil Deals), etc...

Je ne pense pas qu'au niveau maniabilité je sois meilleur qu'un autre, le tout c'est plutôt de prendre les bonnes décisions au bons moments.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh, et connaitre par cœur les patterns des ennemis et des boss, savoir combien de hit sont nécessaires en fonction de son dégât, et pouvoir battre les boss sans se faire toucher. Ça aussi c'est utile.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais c'est clairement le choix des objets qui fait la différence, ca n'a rien à voir avec un run normal. Certains objets, avec  le fait de ne pas changer de room, sont plus interessants que d'habitude. Faut que je teste avec Lilith, ca doit etre facile avec elle

ET ces putain de monstres de pierres que je me tape sur 8 vagues  :Emo:

----------


## akaraziel

> Et akaraziel, si tu as (beaucoup) de temps libre : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...=1#post8421770
> Attention, ce topic est une descente dans la folie des hommes, d'où la référence à Apocalypse Now.


J'achète !  :Cigare: 




> Ouaip. Ce passage là, je crois que c'est à la grenade près que ça passe, faut rien gâcher. Y'a toujours une solution, suffit de revoir son approche et pas se braquer sur un combo spécifique d'armes.
> 
> Mais dans le 2 j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait beaucoup de combats ultra tendus du slip. Mention spéciale aux connards en jetpacks du début.


Alors je sais plus comment j'avais essayé de gérer, j'ai tenté le mode légendaire sur l'édition anniversary qui venait de sortir.
J'avais forcément une arme plasma (parce que ça descend les boucliers plus vite) et sans doute le magnum (parce que de mémoire, dans H1 et en dehors du snipe, c'est la seule qui fait des headshot). J'ai toujours joué comme ça à quelques exceptions près (par ex le niveau Cortana dans Halo 3 : lance grenades quasi obligatoire).
Ce qui m'a fait arrêter, c'est que je trouvais pas la méthode après une vingtaine de try, j'ai préféré laisser tomber.  ::P: 






> Mention spéciale aux connards en jetpacks du début


Pistolet plasma + magnum. Problem solved.  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

*Dragon Age Origins Awakening*

J'avais terminé le jeu il y a quelques années avec un voleur, cette fois si j'ai encore pris un voleur mais pas un humain un elfe ça change tout ( ::ninja:: ) , plus sérieusement j'ai privilégié le combat à distance.
Une fois une équipe bien montée à niveau 30 et les bons sets d'équipement qui vont bien on roule pratiquement sur tout. 
Reste le boss final qui m'a bien pourri... Mais lorsque l'on trouve la bonne technique on arrive à le défaire relativement facilement.  :;): 
Un jeu toujours très agréable à jouer.

----------


## RegisF

> *Dragon Age Origins Awakening*
> 
> J'avais terminé le jeu il y a quelques années avec un voleur, cette fois si j'ai encore pris un voleur mais pas un humain un elfe ça change tout () , plus sérieusement j'ai privilégié le combat à distance.
> Une fois une équipe bien montée à niveau 30 et les bons sets d'équipement qui vont bien on roule pratiquement sur tout. 
> Reste le boss final qui m'a bien pourri... Mais lorsque l'on trouve la bonne technique on arrive à le défaire relativement facilement. 
> Un jeu toujours très agréable à jouer.


Uniquement l'extension ou le jeu de base ?

----------


## banditbandit

L'extension. Le jeu de base je compte le faire bientôt.

----------


## Illynir

Hein ?

tu as fait l'extension avant le jeu de base ?  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Hein ?
> 
> tu as fait l'extension avant le jeu de base ?


Oui, j'ai préféré rien dire, mais après tout on est des canards, on n'est pas à une bizarrerie près  ::wacko::

----------


## banditbandit

C'est pour des raisons bassement matérialistes, il se trouve que je joue sur console et j'ai pu avoir le jeu en import, hors ils se trouve aussi que étrangement le jeu de base ne propose pas le français alors que l'extension oui. Mon anglais n'étant pas assez bon pour faire tout un rpg dans cette langue je me suis rabattu sur Awakening qui est un stand alone et ne nécessite pas le jeu de base.
C'est aussi parce que je ne souhaite pas forcement investir une centaine d'heures dans un jeu.

Après il ne me semble pas nécessaire de connaitre le jeu de base pour comprendre l'histoire qui se suffit à elle même, même moi j'ai compris les enjeux entre les engeances et la garde des ombres, il y a même quelques révélations à la fin du jeu qui ne m'ont pas échappées . D'habitude je ne capte rien aux histoires mais ici c'est plutôt bien amené et largement compréhensible.
Après c'est toujours mieux pour l'immersion d'avoir les bases originales de Dragon Age  :;):  , mais c'est pas indispensable, tout comme pour Dragon Age 2, j'imagine que certains l'ont fait sans connaitre le premier...

Voila cela peut vous sembler "bizarre" (bizarre, bizarre vous avez dit bizarre comme c'est bizarre) mais pour moi c'est plus ou moins logique et pas plus bizarre que par exemple de participer à des défies à la con dans une saison de Koh Lanta... enfin je dis ça parce que je ne pensais avoir à me justifier d'avoir terminé Awakening sans avoir joué à Dragon Age Origins.  ::siffle::

----------


## Illynir

Non mais que l'extension se comprenne toute seule c'est une chose mais vouloir faire le jeu de base par la suite alors que tu connais la fin (et même la fin du jeu de base du coup) et comment tous les persos finissent je trouve ça curieux en effet. D'autant que tu commenceras avec des persos niveau 1 un peu merdique contrairement à l'extension ou ils étaient tous un peu en mode cheaté.

Après on demande aucune justification hein, chacun fait ce qu'il veut.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> pas plus bizarre que par exemple de participer à des défies à la con dans une saison de Koh Lanta...


La célébrité  :Cigare:

----------


## RegisF

> C'est pour des raisons bassement matérialistes, il se trouve que je joue sur console et j'ai pu avoir le jeu en import, hors ils se trouve aussi que étrangement le jeu de base ne propose pas le français alors que l'extension oui. Mon anglais n'étant pas assez bon pour faire tout un rpg dans cette langue je me suis rabattu sur Awakening qui est un stand alone et ne nécessite pas le jeu de base.
> C'est aussi parce que je ne souhaite pas forcement investir une centaine d'heures dans un jeu.
> 
> Après il ne me semble pas nécessaire de connaitre le jeu de base pour comprendre l'histoire qui se suffit à elle même, même moi j'ai compris les enjeux entre les engeances et la garde des ombres, il y a même quelques révélations à la fin du jeu qui ne m'ont pas échappées . D'habitude je ne capte rien aux histoires mais ici c'est plutôt bien amené et largement compréhensible.
> Après c'est toujours mieux pour l'immersion d'avoir les bases originales de Dragon Age  , mais c'est pas indispensable, tout comme pour Dragon Age 2, j'imagine que certains l'ont fait sans connaitre le premier...
> 
> Voila cela peut vous sembler "bizarre" (bizarre, bizarre vous avez dit bizarre comme c'est bizarre) mais pour moi c'est plus ou moins logique et pas plus bizarre que par exemple de participer à des défies à la con dans une saison de Koh Lanta... enfin je dis ça parce que je ne pensais avoir à me justifier d'avoir terminé Awakening sans avoir joué à Dragon Age Origins.


en fait, je te posais pas gratuitement la question, mais parce que sur le jeu de base (je pensais que tu avais tout fait mais peu importe) j'ai aussi ressenti ce sentiment "de puissance" avec ma voleuse/assassine humaine à certain moment du jeu. J'ai découvert ya peu en relançant une nouvelle partie, qu'en fait, le jeu est conçu dans un certain ordre, que tu peux chambouler, à tes dépens ou non. J'ai débuté par les Nains, en difficulté assez élevé (j'ai oublié les niveaux), c'est juste imbitable.
Dans tous les cas, j'espère que tu te lanceras dans le jeu de base, j'aimerais bien avoir tes impressions.
Si tu as le pc pour, je te conseillerais même de te le faire sur pc, ya quelques mods (quasi) indispensable (comme le fait de pouvoir jouer tout le temps avec son mabari) et les addons sont gratuits pour certains.

----------


## banditbandit

> Non mais que l'extension se comprenne toute seule c'est une chose mais vouloir faire le jeu de base par la suite alors que tu connais la fin (et même la fin du jeu de base du coup) et comment tous les persos finissent je trouve ça curieux en effet. D'autant que tu commenceras avec des persos niveau 1 un peu merdique contrairement à l'extension ou ils étaient tous un peu en mode cheaté.


Awakening je l'avais fait il y a déjà quelques années et depuis j'avais presque tout oublié, j'ai juste profité du cd pour relancer une partie. 
Mais je pense pas m'être spoilé beaucoup de trucs, j'ai pas approfondi les personnages et bon la fin de DAO ça semble pas un scoop  (

Spoiler Alert! 


d'après ce que j'ai compris les engeances ont été vaincus...  ::ninja::  ya aussi une histoire avec un archimage où je sais ne pas quoi...

), enfin rien qui à mon sens m'empêchera de jouer tranquillement, après effectivement commencer niveau 1 si c'est comme dans les Elders Scrolls où faut farmer avec sa bite et son couteau pour tuer des petites bêtes afin de monter en niveau ça peut être pénible au début...




> en fait, je te posais pas gratuitement la question, mais parce que sur le jeu de base (je pensais que tu avais tout fait mais peu importe)


Oui j'avais compris.





> en fait, je te posais pas gratuitement la question, mais parce que sur le jeu de base (je pensais que tu avais tout fait mais peu importe) j'ai aussi ressenti ce sentiment "de puissance" avec ma voleuse/assassine humaine à certain moment du jeu. J'ai découvert ya peu en relançant une nouvelle partie, qu'en fait, le jeu est conçu dans un certain ordre, que tu peux chambouler, à tes dépens ou non. J'ai débuté par les Nains, en difficulté assez élevé (j'ai oublié les niveaux), c'est juste imbitable.


J'ai joué en mode difficile, enfin je ne sais pas à quoi ça correspond sur la vesion pc mais c'est le niveau le plus élevé.




> Dans tous les cas, j'espère que tu te lanceras dans le jeu de base, j'aimerais bien avoir tes impressions.
> Si tu as le pc pour, je te conseillerais même de te le faire sur pc, ya quelques mods (quasi) indispensable (comme le fait de pouvoir jouer tout le temps avec son mabari) et les addons sont gratuits pour certains.


Ouais j'ai d'autant moins d'excuses que je l'ai maintenant sur steam.  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Le problème de la version PC ce sont les crashs aléatoires dû à une optimisation merdique et une fuite mémoire conséquente du jeu jamais patché. En fait c'est même le dernier patch qui le cause, le jeu fonctionnait mieux à la sortie.  ::|: 

Bon ce n'est pas insurmontable non plus et ça ne crash pas toutes les deux minutes mais je te conseille de sauvegarder très souvent.  :Emo:

----------


## BlueTemplar

Shadowrun returns : Dragonfall, plutôt étonné, le premier je l'avais rushé je l'avais trouvé chiant à mourir, là l'histoire est plutôt sympa avec des runs différents et quelques choix moraux (même s'ils ont peu d'impact au final sur le jeu) assez sympatoche. J'enchaîne sur Hong Kong du coup.

----------


## akaraziel

HS




> Et akaraziel, si tu as (beaucoup) de temps libre : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...=1#post8421770
> Attention, ce topic est une descente dans la folie des hommes, d'où la référence à Apocalypse Now.


Putain, il est magique ce mec.  ::o: 

/HS (désolé, je le referai plus, promis)

----------


## Supergounou

*Lara Croft GO* (2016) offert par Madgicsysteme  chez les généreux, merci mec.



Portage du jeu mobile du même nom, et suite de Hitman GO.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il s'agit d'un jeu de réflexion tour/tour case/case, où l'objectif est de mener son héros sur une case particulière, en résolvant des puzzles plus ou moins dirigistes.

Pour ceux qui connaissent, c'est vraiment dans la veine de Hitman GO, mais avec des trucs en mieux et des trucs en moins bien:

+ Présence d'un scénario, aussi minime soit-il, dans la ligné des vieux Tomb Raider. En fait, le jeu fait beaucoup penser aux vieux Tomb Raider.
+ Présence d'une narration au sein du level design, on a vraiment l'impression de progression.
+ J'ai presque envie de dire "beau graphiquement". C'est ultra sobre, mobile oblige, mais la DA est plutôt réussi et c'est carrément un cran au dessus de Hitman.

- Énigmes trop faciles. Il n'y a que le dernier monde qui demande un peu de réflexion, le reste ça passe tout debout. Ça plaira à certains cependant, c'est plus en mode "aventure" que Hitman finalement.
- Quêtes secondaires limitées à des objets cachés dans le décor, c'est nul, là où Hitman proposait des objectifs intéressants qui demandaient de se creuser un peu plus la tête.
- Beaucoup moins long, 6h pour le 100%.

Un jeu plutôt cool donc, même si différent de Hitman GO dans le sens où la réflexion est beaucoup moins poussée, mais qui propose une progression plus basée sur les jeux d'aventure comme les vieux Tomb Raider. Et finalement, c'est plutôt bien trouvé de la part des devs je trouve: Hitman, jeu d'infiltration, a donné naissance à Hitman GO, jeu de puzzle demandant un peu de réflexion, et Tomb Raider, jeu d'aventure avec des pièges, qui donne Lara Croft GO, jeu de puzzle plutôt simple mais avec une narration. Tout semble logique donc, et je suivrai avec attention le prochain jeu de la série, au moins pour voir si ma théorie est fondée.

----------


## Nono

*Deadlight*

+ Graphiquement superbe
+ Animation bien fichues
+ Réalisation quasi parfaite (à part deux ou trois bugs insignifiants)
+ Gameplay pas mal, bien que peu exigeant. C'est le genre de jeu dont le gameplay accompagne la ballade, mais on ne progresse presque pas, et on est vraiment mis en difficulté que quelque fois pendant tout le jeu.

Je recommande à tout ceux qui seraient séduits de faire un jeu de plateforme avec des zombis. Ses développeurs se sont inspirés de vieilles gloires comme Another World, Flashback, etc.
Et ça remplit le cahier des charges avec brio.

----------


## rgk

Je viens de finir* Owlboy*, c'est beau et plaisant mais au final pas super fun. Et puis le challenge du canon, quelle horreur de se quitter sur cette note.

----------


## Supergounou

*ABZÛ* (2016) offert par *Nirm* chez les généreux.



Ballade.

Au début, j'étais clairement sceptique. Après 30mn de jeu, il ne se passe rien, le jeu est dirigiste, il n'y a pas d'énigme, pas d'histoire, on nage, on nage et on nage, c'est tout. En fait, dans ce jeu, on ne fait que ça, nager. J'ai même cru que j'allais abandonner et désinstaller tellement c'était vide. Puis, à un moment que je ne pourrais pas expliquer, il y a eu une sorte de fascination qui est née, qui m'a poussé à prolonger. C'est super beau, la musique, classique, est ultra présente, on progresse rapidement à la découverte de cet univers plein de poissons. Puis arrive la dernière partie du jeu, apothéose, chair de poule, impossible de lâcher la manette. Un peu moins de 2h pour le finir, c'est un peu léger mais suffisant, y a des trucs à rechercher et à collectionner pour ceux qui voudrait explorer au maximum, mais j'ai trouvé ça vraiment secondaire, juste présent pour dire que c'est présent.

Une excellente promenade.

----------


## schouffy

T'as joué à Journey ou pas ? Car l'opinion générale c'est que c'est pareil en moins bien, je serais curieux d'avoir ton avis.

----------


## Supergounou

Nan j'ai jamais eu de PS3, mais je dois avouer qu'il m’intéresse pas mal, surtout si c'est pareil mais en mieux  ::):

----------


## Nono

*Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons*

C'était triiiiiiiiiste  :Emo: 
Et sinon, quand je ne mettais pas le grand frère à gauche, j'avais des fils qui se croisaient dans le cerveau.

----------


## Jubeigne

*Contrast*

 Où comment ruiner un bon p'tit jeu à cause d'une jouabilité de chie...
 Parce qu'au niveau ambiance, design et scénar je valide complètement, les énigmes ne sont pas ultra relevées à quelques exceptions près, on comprend assez vite ce qu'on attend de nous. Mais la raideur niveau maniabilité m'a sorti du jeu à de nombreuses occasions.
La durée de vie n'est clairement pas ouf, un peu plus de trois heures en prenant mon temps. Le problème c'est que la seule rejouabilité du titre tient sur les pans de scénar et autres pastilles cachées et/ou difficilement accessibles. Mais la purge niveau déplacement du personnage m'a dissuadé de le relancer.

 Dommage pour un jeu avec une si belle "personnalité".

----------


## Supergounou

*klocki* (2016)



Puzzle game. Puisqu'une petite vidéo vaut mieux qu'un long discours et qu'expliquer le fonctionnement de ce jeu est un exercice en soit, je laisse les curieux aller mater le "trailer" du jeu de la page Steam en cliquant sur l'image. Mais en gros, il y a des cases, on les bouges, on les tourne, les intervertis, afin de créer un chemin de lignes.

Bon, graphiquement, c'est pas la joie. Et l'unique musique, quoique pas désagréable, se contente d'une boucle de 10 secondes environ, mais là n'est pas l’intérêt du jeu. Plusieurs mécaniques viennent les unes après les autres au travers des 80 niveaux, histoire de renouveler un peu l'expérience. Le jeu n'est pas trop difficile, quelques niveaux vont demander au joueur de tâtonner un peu, mais même les niveaux "taquin", chose que je déteste, ne m'ont pas parus compliqués.

1€ pour 1h de jeu, pas de menu, pas d'option, pas de carte Steam à farmer, pas de succès, ce qui donne un jeu sympa pour combler une dent creuse mais trop peu ambitieux.

----------


## purEcontact

*Ryse : Son of Rome*
7h.

Ça aurait pu être un bon "jeu-film" (comme The Order ou Evil within) mais il a de tels lacunes techniques que l'expérience est même désagréable à ce niveau là.
J'ai une configuration qui n'est pas dégueulasse (I5, 16Go, 1060 6Gb) et quelque soit les qualités graphiques, j'ai eu des drops de framerate assez hallucinantes.

----------


## Hilikkus

*Ori & the blind forest: Definitive Edition* acheté avec un coupon généreusement offert par Machiavel, merci à lui

C'est mon premier "Metroidvania" et j'avais la crainte de ne pas accrocher, vu que j'y cherchais surtout un bon jeu de plate-forme. Et de ce coté là, j'ai été servi: C'est un jeu de plateforme exigent, faire une 100% demandera pas mal de skill et les pouvoirs débloqués sont très bien mis à contribution - notamment celui qui permet d'utiliser les ennemis - ou leurs projectiles - comme d'une catapulte . Les 3 donjons du jeu sont excellent (et le dernier bien retors comme il faut). Pour ne rien gâcher, je ne pense pas avoir vu un jeu 2D aussi beau. Des décors qui rappelle les film de Miyazaki, et une animation ultra fluide: du grand art.
Seul ombre au tableau, la profusion de couleur rend des fois l'action confuse. Ah et la rejouabilité est quasi nulle. Cela reste des défauts mineurs pour un jeu qui est selon moi une vraie grande réussite.


*Lilly Looking Through*
Un petit point and click sans inventaire avec de jolis décors et des animations sympas.
Les plus: C'est mignon, les énigmes sont plutôt simples mais plaisantes (sauf peut être la dernière, fastidieuse dans sa mise en oeuvre).
Les moins: Extrêmement court (3h max), les animations ne sont pas skippables ce qui devient vite lourd quand on bloque sur une enigme

Le jeu se termine en queue de poisson, on a l'impression d'avoir bouclé un premier chapitre... mais non, c'est déjà la fin. Je l'ai eu lors d'une promo à moins d'un euro, du coup ça va. Par contre à plein tarif (9€ sur Steam/Gog), c'est vraiment beaucoup trop.

----------


## Ouizzeul

*The Witness*

J'ai pris mon temps en faisait de grandes pauses entre les sessions de jeu, j'ai du y passer une 20aine d'heures. Je suis loin d'avoir tout trouvé (370) mais quel plaisir de faire travailler son cerveau en s'amusant. Je pense pas le relancer pour essayer de le finir a 95/100% mais ce fut un vrai bonheur d'essayer de le finir une première fois.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Ryse : Son of Rome*
> 7h.
> 
> Ça aurait pu être un bon "jeu-film" (comme The Order ou Evil within) mais il a de tels lacunes techniques que l'expérience est même désagréable à ce niveau là.
> J'ai une configuration qui n'est pas dégueulasse (I5, 16Go, 1060 6Gb) et quelque soit les qualités graphiques, j'ai eu des drops de framerate assez hallucinantes.


Je n'avais pas eu de problèmes de framerate, perso (avec une config' plus pourrie :ninja).
Non c'est juste que le jeu est chiant. Dommage parce que l'univers était sympa, même l'histoire et l'écriture tenaient la route pour une fois avec Crytek.
Mais c'était chiant. Bastons trop répétitives, et rien de différent entre deux combats pour varier un peu les plaisirs comme on peut le faire dans un jeu à la Batman..

----------


## Herr Peter

*Life is strange*

Je l'avais installé depuis quelques semaines, et j'ai finalement trouvé le temps pour pouvoir le faire sans trop d'interruptions. Le truc qui m'inquiétait le plus, c'était de me retrouver avec des ados/jeunes adultes dépeints façon Larry Clark, mais heureusement ce n'est pas le cas.
Je trouve que Dontnod a bien amélioré la "formule Telltale" en virant les trucs lourds genre les QTE de merde et en laissant plus souvent le joueur contrôler son perso. L'histoire est bien prenante et on s'attache vite au duo de Maxine et Chloe, surtout parce qu'elles sont cohérentes et n'en font jamais trop.

La possibilité de remonter le temps est bien amenée, et j'en ai pas mal abusé pour tenter de trouver à chaque fois la "meilleure" solution pour limiter la casse. Par contre j'ai rapidement compris 

Spoiler Alert! 


que Jefferson n'était pas tout blanc

, et donc je m'attendais un peu à ce qui allait se passer par la suite.

Très bel habillage visuel et sonore, malgré une 3D un peu sommaire (perso je m'en moque, ça reste très agréable à l’œil). Et quel plaisir d'entre Sparklehorse dans un jeu  ::): 

---

*Condemned: Criminal Origins*

Mon 3ème run dessus, et l'ambiance est toujours aussi crasse et malsaine, je m'y suis replongé avec un vrai plaisir. Ce serait cool qu'un jour les devs fasse une sorte de reboot, avec des niveaux plus grands, des combats plus travaillés etc...

À noter que la version Steam du jeu est amputée niveaux sons: pour une raison inexpliquée, pas mal de bruits d'ambiance ont disparu (alors que ma version boîte n'a aucun soucis de ce côté-là). Heureusement il existe un moyen de réparer cette erreur qui bousille pas mal le jeu.

Si vous avez apprécié Outlast, essayez donc Condemned, qui est à mes yeux bien meilleur question flippe.

----------


## Euklif

*Ar nosurge : Ode to an Unborn Star.* Petit retour ici.

On va faire simple. J'ai apprécié malgré deux gros points noirs :
- le level design en ligne droite du pauvre (façon Neptunia, Fairy Fencer et autre jeu jap petit budget actuel)
Franchement, il doit y avoir une trentaine de zones de 2 m² dans TOUT le jeu. Mais, vraiment, il n'y a rien. Fin, j'veux dire, y a un endroit, c'est 4 plats horizontales de 10 cms entrecoupés de 3 escaliers pour dire. Et on explore un autre monde à un moment avec ce genre de cache misère...
- l'avatar qui m'aime. Ca m'a vraiment dérangé et je me suis quand même régulièrement demandé quel but visaient les dév's. Fin bon, c'est une des rare à ne pas ressembler à une enfant... On va dire que c'est déjà pas mal...
Le chara design (les dernières tenues "classes" des persos  :Pouah:  :Gerbe: ) et tout ça, c'est pas terrible mais ça passe...

Sinon j'aime assez les combats et l'histoire. Y avait de bonne idée quand le jeu ne me prenait pas pour un gros otak' de merde. Et du rythme. Du clichés aussi ("oula, mon dieu, il m'a dit qu'il m'aime, que faire alors que je l'aime aussi, oulala c'est dur").
Et j'apprécie les phases de visual de ce type de jeu maintenant (l'âge faut croire  :Emo: ) avec un petit bémol pour le craft : les 4 "clips" sont "magnifiques" (sisi, j'y tiens) mais les saynètes pour introduire les objets wtfesques sont rarement marrantes/rigolotes/passables. Dommage vu leurs nombre.

----------


## thoam32

C'est bien parce que les deux jeux que tu cites pour le level design sont du même du studio haha Mais ils ont quand même faits des efforts dans le dernier Neptunia, c'est un peu moins de la ligne droite, sans être exceptionnel ^^ Aprèspour être honnête je trouve pas le level design pire que les derniers Tales of et ses immenses plaines vides (en fait je préfère même, avoir des zones plus réduites donc bon ^^)

Bon dans tous les cas, aimant bien Gust et n'étant pas plus dérangé par le design des persos, je compte bien me le faire celui là ^^ Et vu que j'ai plus de place sur ma carte mémoire, la version PS3 ira très bien !  Et typiquement les clichés que tu décris, souvent moi ça me fait plus rire qu'autre chose donc ça sera très bien !

Enfin en tout cas sympa le retour  ::):

----------


## Euklif

Je connais un peu gust mais surtout pour ses jeux ps2 (les premiers ar par exemple) et c'était quand même moins pitoyable question level design. Puis le fan service était plus discret, mieux intégré peut être...
Cela dit, je savait pas pour les deux que je cite, il me semblait que c'était compile heart. Faudra que je révise tout ça à l'occaz'.

----------


## thoam32

Oui c'est Compile Heart, ceux que je voulais dire c'est que les deux jeux que tu prends pour comparer (Neptunia et Fairy Fencer ) sont du même studio, Compile Heart en effet ^^ C'était juste une petite remarque anodine ! Et que Compile Heart fait globalement du jeu vraiment petit budget, même le dernier Neptunia je pense qu'il est loin de couter aussi cher à produire qu'un des jeux Gust !

Sinon pour le fan-service, c'est assez variable suivant les jeux chez Gust. Tu prends les derniers Ateliers, ceux de la trilogie Dusk par exemple, on est dans quelque chose d'assez différent, on est vraiment dans l'histoire naïve et tout est mignon, y a franchement peu voire pas de fan service si on excepte les costumes pour certains, mais c'est tout.  Ils avaient peut-être peur que leur Ar Nosurge ne se vende pas ^^

----------


## Momock

> Ils avaient peut-être peur que leur Ar Nosurge ne se vende pas ^^


Et ça leur est pas venu à l'idée, peut-être, que leurs jeux se vendraient mieux si y'avait un level design de qualité et moins de gros clichés déjà vus 40 fois? C'est tout ce qui leur manque à ces foutus jeux pour être excellents en plus.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je n'avais pas eu de problèmes de framerate, perso (avec une config' plus pourrie :ninja).
> Non c'est juste que le jeu est chiant. Dommage parce que l'univers était sympa, même l'histoire et l'écriture tenaient la route pour une fois avec Crytek.
> Mais c'était chiant. Bastons trop répétitives, et rien de différent entre deux combats pour varier un peu les plaisirs comme on peut le faire dans un jeu à la Batman..


C'est possible que ça vienne de ma config.
J'ai une 1060 6Gb et une 960.
La première est plus récente que le jeu donc ça m'étonnerai pas que ça pose problème pour des jeux Crytek.
La seconde n'est surement pas prise en charge pour les effets PhysX (parce que jeu console au départ).

Après, le jeu chiant, c'est pas un problème parce que c'est comme ça que je l'ai pris à l'origine.
Sachant que j'en attendais un film vaguement interactif, j'ai été servi.
A l'inverse, Remember Me que j'attendais comme un jeu d'action / beat'em'all, je m'y suis fait chié au point de ne jamais l'avoir terminé.

----------


## Esotsm

*Steamworld Heist* en 10h. Je ne pensais pas aimer autant. Bon petit jeu de tactique au tour par tour en 2D dans un univers agréable. La maniabilité est un peu bizarre parfois mais ça m'a bien comblé mon manque post X-Com 2.

----------


## the_protanogist

> *Deadlight*
> 
> + Graphiquement superbe
> + Animation bien fichues
> + Réalisation quasi parfaite (à part deux ou trois bugs insignifiants)
> + Gameplay pas mal, bien que peu exigeant. C'est le genre de jeu dont le gameplay accompagne la ballade, mais on ne progresse presque pas, et on est vraiment mis en difficulté que quelque fois pendant tout le jeu.
> 
> Je recommande à tout ceux qui seraient séduits de faire un jeu de plateforme avec des zombis. Ses développeurs se sont inspirés de vieilles gloires comme Another World, Flashback, etc.
> Et ça remplit le cahier des charges avec brio.


C'est vrai qu'il est très sympa, bien qu'un peu court.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> A l'inverse, Remember Me que j'attendais comme un jeu d'action / beat'em'all, je m'y suis fait chié au point de ne jamais l'avoir terminé.


C'est sûr que c'est pas les combats qui font sa force, mais sinon ça reste un des jeux dont l'ambiance m'a le plus enthousiasmé. C'est la première fois que je relançais un jeu de ce genre juste après l'avoir terminé

----------


## Emzy

En week-end chez mon frère, je me suis lancé dans *Castlevania - Dracula X* sur SNES.

C'est un bon Castlevania, mais les ennemis manquent de variété : on ne croise les zombies, les hommes puces, les squelettes, et j'en passe, qu'une seule fois. En fait on affronte surtout cet enculé :



Plus on avance dans le jeu et plus il est partout  ::P:  Et il a la particularité d'être bien relou.

Au niveau des qualités du jeu, il y a la musique, excellente comme dans tous les Castlevania, les graphismes que je trouve plus fins que ceux de Super Castlevania IV, et certains détails comme les armes spéciales qu'on peut switcher à volonté quand on en ramasse une nouvelle (en fait celle qui se fait remplacer apparaît par terre à côté et si on n'est pas satisfait de notre choix, on peut revenir en arrière, tous les Castlevania ne permettent pas ce luxe).

Les boss aussi sont bons, même s'ils ont une fâcheuse tendance à attaquer même après leur mort : une fois le coup fatal donné, mieux vaut se barrer.

Le dernier boss m'a BIEN fait chier, mais il faut surtout de la patience et un peu de chance : le combat se fait sur des petites plates-formes et on peut passer le combat sans se faire toucher puis mourir à cause d'une boule de feu qui nous chope en l'air.



Un bon épisode.

----------


## Marmottas

Emzy>Sur une vraie SNES sans les facilités des sauvegardes émulateurs ? En combien de temps ?

----------


## Emzy

> Emzy>Sur une vraie SNES sans les facilités des sauvegardes émulateurs ? En combien de temps ?


C'était en émulation, avec un pad SNES USB, avec RetroArch en utilisant un rendu tip-top, donc au niveau du rendu visuel comme de la jouabilité je me rapprochais le plus possible de l'expérience console.

Je n'ai pas utilisé les sauvegardes de type Save State, et ça m'a pris le week-end, en temps de jeu effectif, je pourrais pas dire, peut-être quatre heures ?

----------


## Diwydiant

*Day of the Tentacle Remastered* (offert par AcDcTabs)

Ce jeu possède à la base une énorme portée émotionnelle à mes yeux, car il s'agit du premier jeu PC auquel j'ai joué, étant petit.

Donc lorsque j'ai eu la chance de me lancer dans cette version Remastered, je me suis retrouvé transporté en enfance, et je me suis lancé un défi : tenter de finir le jeu sans aucune solution, juste mes souvenirs d'antan...

Et j'ai réussi. En me remettant dans mes Vans de joueur des années 90s, j'ai revécu cette aventure avec un souris niais sur le visage du début à la fin. J'ai pouffé devant les blagues pourries, j'ai gloussé devant les situation totalement absurdes qui risqueraient de bloquer les joueurs découvrant le jeu pour la première fois.

Je n'ai pas eu besoin de Chrono-WC pour voyager dans le temps, ce jeu m'a suffit.



*Abzù*

Un véritable poème du début à la fin. 
On arrive à deviner les tenants et aboutissant de cette balade sans le moindre mot, sans la moindre parole. On éprouve un sentiment de plénitude, de paix intérieur. La musique, délicate, parfaite, colle parfaitement à l'ambiance zen du jeu, et nous permet de profiter pleinement de cette fable.

Et le dernier acte du jeu place toutes les pièces du puzzle, et le mystère disparait, alors qu'un sentiment de bonheur apparait.

Une vraie fable des temps modernes, minimaliste mais magnifique.

----------


## Supergounou

*Zenge* (2016)



Puzzle game. Le principe? Faire bouger les pièces sur des axes afin de former un tableau qui, tous ensemble mis bout à bout, racontent une petite histoire mignonnette.

Et c'était vraiment sympa. La musique, zen à souhait, est plaisante, les tableaux sont jolis, les énigmes toutes abordables mais ludiques et qui arrivent à se renouveler avec l'arrivée progressive de différentes mécaniques de gameplay. 

1€, 85mn de jeu, yabon.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Resident Evil Hd* niveau le plus faible, fini avec Jill, fin numéro 5.
J'essayerais de voir une autre fin et finir le jeu avec Chris.

----------


## thoam32

*The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel 2* (PS3/Vita)

Voilà, Cold Steel 2 fini après 120 heures... Que dire à part que c'était merveilleux entre cet univers passionnant et ce système de combat délicieux. Je ressens un grand vide maintenant   :Emo: 

Quand est-ce que sort Cold Steel 3 ou Trails in Sky 3 ? Je veux plus de Legend of Heroes moi ! Et puis faut traduire Zero et Ao aussi ! J'en veux encore ! ::sad::

----------


## Olima

> *Steamworld Heist* en 10h. Je ne pensais pas aimer autant. Bon petit jeu de tactique au tour par tour en 2D dans un univers agréable. La maniabilité est un peu bizarre parfois mais ça m'a bien comblé mon manque post X-Com 2.


Pareil, mais je l'ai bouclé en 60h : une fois en mode normal, puis difficulté au dessus avec d'autres persos, puis difficulté max en achetant l'extension (un nouveau perso sympathique, quelques chapeaux et missions en plus). Franchement très cool, un peu court mais tant mieux sinon je serais encore accro dessus comme un advance wars.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Pareil, mais je l'ai bouclé en 60h : une fois en mode normal, puis difficulté au dessus avec d'autres persos, puis difficulté max en achetant l'extension (un nouveau perso sympathique, quelques chapeaux et missions en plus). Franchement très cool, un peu court mais tant mieux sinon je serais encore accro dessus comme un advance wars.


Advance wars ? Vous avez piqués ma curiosité ( Le temps que j'ai passé sur les Advance Wars.. D'ailleurs ils voudraient pas en refaire un par hasard, ça serait sympa )

Qu'est ce qui les rapproche ?

----------


## RegisF

> Pareil, mais je l'ai bouclé en 60h : une fois en mode normal, puis difficulté au dessus avec d'autres persos, puis difficulté max en achetant l'extension (un nouveau perso sympathique, quelques chapeaux et missions en plus). Franchement très cool, un peu court mais tant mieux sinon je serais encore accro dessus comme un advance wars.


très court, mais t'as joué 60h dessus, c'est la taille d'un rpg déjà bien sympa. 
J'avoue je suis curieux aussi. Ya un lien avec Steam digworld ?

----------


## Olima

Ben il est court mais je l'ai fait trois fois, dont une au niveau de difficulté max, d'où mes 60h.
C'est le même univers et style graphique que Dig, mais type de jeu complètement différent.
Ca m'a rappelé advance wars (mais c'est en 2D de profil) dans le sens où c'est de la stratégie tactique au tour par tour, avec une plus petite unité, et assez simplifiée, dans un univers frais, et en plus court (avec du levelling des persos de l'escouade en plus). 
Tu prépares tes unités, places tes persos, tu te couvres, tu vises et tu tires. Pas de grosse machine complexe, le gameplay est engageant et intuitif comme dans les jeux nintendo. C'est ce qui m'a un peu rappelé mes sessions sur AW sur DS.

----------


## RegisF

> Ben il est court mais je l'ai fait trois fois, dont une au niveau de difficulté max, d'où mes 60h.
> C'est le même univers et style graphique que Dig, mais type de jeu complètement différent.
> Ca m'a rappelé advance wars (mais c'est en 2D de profil) dans le sens où c'est de la stratégie tactique au tour par tour, avec une plus petite unité, et assez simplifiée, dans un univers frais, et en plus court (avec du levelling des persos de l'escouade en plus). 
> Tu prépares tes unités, places tes persos, tu te couvres, tu vises et tu tires. Pas de grosse machine complexe, le gameplay est engageant et intuitif comme dans les jeux nintendo. C'est ce qui m'a un peu rappelé mes sessions sur AW sur DS.


Ok wishlist steam  ::wub::

----------


## Olima

Bon et sur les 60h y'en a peut être aussi une poignée où j'ai oublié le jeu en fond, en me faisant des pauses en bossant pour faire une petite mission de temps en temps. Si on skippe le niveau de difficulté moyen, que j'ai trouvé un peu trop facile (mais cool quand même), ça réduit bien le temps total. (J'ai tout bouclé en perfect aussi hein). (Si on dit 10h en normal, 15 en vétéran et un plus d'une 20aine en élite pour tout faire en perfect avec les missions bonus du dlc, c'est peut être plus réaliste, je me fie juste au total sur mon fichier sauvegarde.) (ou alors c'est juste moi qui suis pas doué  ::P:  )

----------


## Emzy

Bon j'ai fini *Max Payne 3*, je me suis un peu forcé parce que je savais que j'étais probablement très proche de la fin.

Je n'ai pas pris beaucoup de plaisir durant tout le jeu, la faute aux (évidemment) millions de _cut-scenes_ qui hachent chaque scène du jeu, parfois on ne croise pas un mec entre deux _cut-scene_, on marche simplement dans un couloir et PAF, rebelote. 

Le gameplay m'a aussi semblé très limité, les ennemis savent en permanence où on est, on ne peut pas faire autre chose que tirer, se cacher, tirer, se cacher. Ok c'est un TPS donc il n'y a rien de choquant là-dedans, c'est simplement... Bah justement, y a rien en plus. La narration est trop lourde pour être un avantage, elle dessert plus souvent le jeu qu'elle ne joue en sa faveur, l'ambiance visuelle et sonore est bonne mais ne rattrape pas le reste.

Ah et j'ai trouvé le gameplay parfois très approximatif, notamment le système de couverture qui part bien en sucette. Très frustrant quand on se bat contre une armée, c'est à dire tout le temps dès la deuxième moitié du jeu  ::P:  

Au final j'ai largement préféré *Alan Wake* par exemple, où le gameplay ajoutait une vraie valeur par rapport aux TPS (même s'il était simple à sa façon, mais la lampe, la gestion des piles, les différentes armes, tout ça apportait un souffle nouveau) et où l'ambiance avait un véritable effet sur ma façon de jouer et de ressentir le jeu. Là j'ai du butter l'équivalent en population d'une petite ville, mais pourtant je n'ai jamais été vraiment à fond dedans. Quelques séquences à la fin sont sympas quand même.

----------


## schouffy

Je modobell  ::o: 
Non bizarrement, ce jeu je l'ai fait 4 fois, et la première fois était la pire car c'est vraiment abusé de cutscenes. Une fois que tu sais à quoi t'attendre, ça passe beaucoup mieux. Et les gunfights sont vraiment ce qui se fait de mieux.

----------


## Emzy

> Je modobell 
> Non bizarrement, ce jeu je l'ai fait 4 fois, et la première fois était la pire car c'est vraiment abusé de cutscenes. Une fois que tu sais à quoi t'attendre, ça passe beaucoup mieux. Et les gunfights sont vraiment ce qui se fait de mieux.


Ça m'intéresse beaucoup d'avoir ton avis sur les gunfights  ::):  

Pour ma part : j'aime bien leur punch, j'aime bien les décors qui se désagrègent, j'aime bien la sensation de puissance quand on bute le dernier mec.
Je n'aime pas que les ennemis connaissent notre position en permanence, je n'aime pas les sacs à PV en deuxième partie de jeu que les head-shot ne tuent pas, je n'aime pas le manque de variété (à part changer d'arme je ne trouve aucune variété dans les gunfights, j'ai l'impression de faire toujours la même chose), je n'aime pas dès que les ennemis s'approchent car c'est une plaie à viser un type à un mètre de soi, je n'aime pas la sélection de flingue et le système de couverture qui déconnent parfois/souvent. Je n'aime pas non plus que les "gros" flingues (à deux mains) soient si nuls, car j'ai envie de les aimer, mais au final les armes de poing les remballent carrément.

J'aurais aimé : 
De vraies possibilités de contourner les ennemis ou de les attaquer de face, des variétés dans les fusillades, pouvoir "jouer" avec l'IA des ennemis, leur donner des fausses pistes, leur balancer des trucs, bref, ne pas avoir toujours l'impression de faire pareil : je sors de ma cachette, je tire, je me cache, bullet-time, je tire, etc.

----------


## schouffy

Alors déjà le feeling des flingues est excellent, c'est très subjectif mais c'est le point positif principal.
La difficulté vient de la fragilité, l'agressivité de l'IA et l'obligation de toujours bien se positionner, et c'est bien plus intéressant que les artifices de merde genre armes peu précises ou ennemis super solides (d'ailleurs je suis pas sûr de voir ce dont tu parles avec les sacs à PV. Tout le monde meurt très très vite. Les mecs en armure sont à considérer comme des mini-boss et doivent être isolés avant d'être abattus au pompe par exemple).
Le jeu n'est jamais injuste (allez, peut-être la séquence contre le boss sur le toit de l'immeuble désaffecté), on sait toujours pourquoi on meurt et on sait toujours comment améliorer la prochaine tentative.
Le système de couverture marche relativement bien, en tout cas il ne m'a pas marqué ni en bien ni en mal. Le tir au jugé et le tir en visant sont complémentaires. Les contrôles répondent super bien.
La sélection d'arme j'avoue que je ne m'en servais pas trop, et surtout pas en plein combat. En général je jouais avec les uzi et les flingues, vu que de toute façon toutes les armes ont la précision d'un fusil de sniper.
Pouvoir "jouer" avec l'IA ne m'a pas manqué, y'a plein d'autres jeux pour ça. Là on est dans du pur gunfight super bien mis en scène, qui pète de partout, avec une visée pure et un bullet time jouissif, et je trouve ça à peu près inégalé.

----------


## KiwiX

Ouep, fait 3x, récupéré toutes les parties d'armes gold, autour de 40 ou 50h de jeu avec un peu de multi (malheureusement pourri et je crois que c'était un joueur qui hostait donc si tu tombais sur un russe, c'était mort... mais on pouvait finir un mec au sol avec un coup de genou ou de coude, c'était beau)... Excellente expérience mais les cinématiques/loading, c'était méga lourd et le perso archi-dépresso-alcoolique, pas très inspiré. Jamais retrouvé d'aussi bonnes sensations de gunfights en vue tps.

----------


## LeLiquid

Autant les cuts scene hachent un peu trop le rythme autant je suis d'accord avec schouffy, les gunfights sont top. Ça fait longtemps que j'y ai pas retouché, mais le feeling est juste extraordinaire je trouve.

----------


## FericJaggar

Et comme toujours dans Max Payne, la mise en scène, les bruitages et la bande-son étaient vraiment top. Pour moi le gros défaut du jeu c'était surtout l'impossibilité de sauter les cut-scenes, je comprends pas ce genre de choix dans un jeu.

----------


## schouffy

Et cette voix  :Bave:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé :
- *Kimmy* : Un jeu du Humble Monthly Bundle de janvier. Les graphismes sont du Paint et le gameplay consiste à causer avec des gens et à trouver les règles de jeux d'enfants. Il me semblait court donc j'ai continué pour suivre l'histoire qui est le point fort du jeu. Il faut quand même reconnaître que le jeu est deux fois trop long pour ce qu'on a à faire et pourtant il ne dure pas plus de 2h.
- *South Park: The Stick of Truth* : Je l'ai gagné via un canard sur cpcgifts (je ne retrouve malheureusement plus qui). Je ne connais le dessin animé que de nom, mais j'ai adoré le jeu (histoire et humour ! même si ça ne vole pas haut). Un peu trop "cru" par moments (mais c'est la licence qui veut ça je suppose) et des combats un peu trop faciles (surtout sur la fin). J'ai bien aimé.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> - *South Park: The Stick of Truth* : Je l'ai gagné via un canard sur cpcgifts (je ne retrouve malheureusement plus qui). Je ne connais le dessin animé que de nom, mais j'ai adoré le jeu (histoire et humour ! même si ça ne vole pas haut). Un peu trop "cru" par moments (mais c'est la licence qui veut ça je suppose) et des combats un peu trop faciles (surtout sur la fin). J'ai bien aimé.


Le gag du voisin pervers ou encore la super de Monsieur Esclave dans le corps de monsieur esclave qui donne un trophée rigolo.

----------


## Herr Peter

*Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon*

Choppé gratos lors des Ubi 30, on reste en terrain connu niveau gameplay, à l'exception des "Ubi Towers" qui ici son absentes. La campagne elle-même est assez courte et l'ambiance nanar est assez vite lourde, tout comme l'aspect visuel à base de néons. Les nouvelles armes sont marrantes (le fusil sniper à balles explosives est clairement abusée, tout comme le laser de la fin) et les dragons (qui sont en fait des T-Rex fluorescents) représentent assez vite une menace moindre, une fois qu'on a compris les failles de leurs IA.

Ça reste pour moi un de ces FPS apéro à réserver pour les périodes creuses.

Au détail à noter: ce cochon de jeu a bien planté genre 8 fois sur les 15 heures auxquelles j'y ai joué. Assez relou, surtout que parfois ça nous oblige à refaire complètement une mission...

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Loom* pour la première fois depuis au moins 20 ans. Le jeu est très bon et tous les puzzles sont logiques. Il est quand même court (2-3h).

----------


## Ruadir

Terminé* TimeFRAM*E en à peine 1h30. Il fait partie du bundle freedom et je ne regrette pas le temps investi, c'est un petit jeu sympathique avec une bonne ambiance.
Le jeu consiste a être le simple spectateur des 10 dernières secondes d'un monde autrefois dominé par un peuple avancé. 
Du coup, le jeu dure 10 minutes et on explore les ruines d'une ancienne civilisation avant la fin du monde.
Un sympathique non-jeu basé sur la nostalgie et l'exploration.

----------


## akaraziel

Terminé *KOTOR* en une petite quarantaine d'heures.
Quatrième fois que je tente, cette fois j'ai enfin eu la motivation de passer Taris, et je suis bien content d'avoir persévéré. C'est vraiment un excellent jeu.  ::): 
Par contre je l'ai fait en facile, j'avais vraiment pas envie de me prendre la tête avec des combats déjà chiants à la base.

----------


## Gloppy

J'avais terminé XCOM: Enemy Within le mois dernier, et je viens tout juste de voir la fin de *XCOM 2*. Si son aîné était vraiment un super jeu, ce deuxième épisode le surpasse dans à peu près tous les domaines. 
Ca faisait des mois que je n'avais pas joué à un titre aussi bon, même si j'ai connu mon lot de frustrations face à un tir ou un coup raté au pire moment et de "reloads" en boucle pour tenter de me sortir de situations tendues. L'ultime bataille aura d'ailleurs coûté la vie à deux de mes soldats préférés. 

Le jeu avait pas mal été décrié techniquement parlant à sa sortie. A part des chargements de plus en plus longuet au fil du temps, je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé grand-chose à redire sur ce plan. 
Vraiment un excellent jeu du genre, chaudement recommandé !

Edit - un détail étrange dans cet XCOM 2 : les cinématiques précalculées (notamment de début et de fin) mélangent des personnages photoréalistes (en particulier des journalistes TV et le "speaker" d'Advent) et d'autres plus stylisés, comme si certains plans/certains personnages avaient été réalisés par deux équipes différentes. Rien de très grave mais c'est vraiment bizarre...

----------


## Olima

Fini The Last Door saison 2. PnC facile mais à l'ambiance géniale. Chaudement recommandé à tout amateur d'horreur au sens large (littéraire particulièrement)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ca faisait des mois que je n'avais pas joué à un titre aussi bon, même si j'ai connu mon lot de frustrations face à un tir ou un coup raté au pire moment et de "reloads" en boucle pour tenter de me sortir de situations tendues.

----------


## akaraziel

> Fini The Last Door saison 2. PnC facile mais à l'ambiance géniale. Chaudement recommandé à tout amateur d'horreur au sens large (littéraire particulièrement)


Faut vraiment que je m'y mette, j'avais adoré la première saison.  ::wub::

----------


## Olima

Elle est au moins aussi bien (même si un peu moins dans la "subtilité" que la première, ça s'emballe un peu surtout sur la fin)

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai fini le prototype d'Anchored, un jeu de survie dispo gratos sur itch.io trouvé par hasard sur une obscure chaine youtube.
Pour moi qui déteste ce genre de jeu, celui-ci m'a bien accroché malgré un contenu rachitique (j'ai dû plier le truc en 1 heure ou 2).

Malheureusement d’après la page, le jeu ne sera jamais fini, et c'est bien regrettable parce qu'en l'état c'est bien meilleur que nombre de daubes vendues sur Steam.

----------


## schouffy

*SOMA*
Oui j'en parle partout en ce moment, j'ai vraiment adoré.
Un des tous meilleurs "jeux narratifs" auxquels j'ai pu jouer. Histoire passionnante et qui interroge vraiment le joueur, rythme au poil (à un ou deux passages près), DA sublime.
Et cette fin putain  ::wub::

----------


## LeChameauFou

*resident eVII_*  c'est bien mais c'est court. La série se renouvelle bien.

----------


## Nono

> *SOMA*
> Oui j'en parle partout en ce moment, j'ai vraiment adoré.
> Un des tous meilleurs "jeux narratifs" auxquels j'ai pu jouer. Histoire passionnante et qui interroge vraiment le joueur, rythme au poil (à un ou deux passages près), DA sublime.
> Et cette fin putain


Ils engagent des profils de génies, alors qu'ils n'ont pas encore de bureaux physiques. Ils disent qu'ils vont s'installer à Malmö.
Bref, on a le temps de voir venir pour le prochain Frictionnal, mais pourtant j'ai tellement hâte...

----------


## RegisF

> *SOMA*
> Oui j'en parle partout en ce moment, j'ai vraiment adoré.
> Un des tous meilleurs "jeux narratifs" auxquels j'ai pu jouer. Histoire passionnante et qui interroge vraiment le joueur, rythme au poil (à un ou deux passages près), DA sublime.
> Et cette fin putain


Tu m'interpoles Thorgal. 
Sans trop spoil, quand tu écris "Histoire passionnante et qui interroge vraiment le joueur", ça ressemble à quoi ?

----------


## schouffy

Ben je te dirai rien pour pas spoiler, mais disons que le joueur s'interroge sur deux niveaux : l'histoire du protagoniste et la philosophie derrière les concepts soulevés par le jeu.

----------


## Nono

edit : j'enlève tout mon spoil, et je me contente de préciser que vu ton avatar, tu devrais être sensible au sujet.

----------


## Illynir

On peut pas lui retirer son ambiance de dingue en tout cas.

----------


## RegisF

> edit : j'enlève tout mon spoil, et je me contente de préciser que vu ton avatar, tu devrais être sensible au sujet.


si c'est bien à moi que tu t'adresses Nono, tu viens de me vendre le jeu.

----------


## Zerger

On doit être au moins 5-6 canards à avoir encenser le jeu  ::P:

----------


## Nono

> si c'est bien à moi que tu t'adresses Nono, tu viens de me vendre le jeu.


Oui, c'était bien à toi. Le jeu partage une réflexion commune, mais attention, sur la forme, ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec Ghost in the Shell  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> si c'est bien à moi que tu t'adresses Nono, tu viens de me vendre le jeu.


A moi aussi, mais en fait je l'ai acheté en promo en octobre dernier et même pas encore ajouté à mes jeux  :Facepalm:

----------


## Sylvine

> On doit être au moins 5-6 canards à avoir encenser le jeu


C'est bon, on peut le mettre dans le topic des jeux hypés.

----------


## banditbandit

*Doorways: Old Prototype*

Terminé en un peu moins d'une heure.

C'est essentiellement de la plateforme, des niveaux qui n'ont pas été retenu dans les jeux finaux. 
 Les notes laissées par les devs expliquent la genèse des Doorways, avec Amnesia The Dark Descent comme référence.

Ici c'est plutôt la plateforme qui prédomine avec quelques parties de cache-cache et quelques puzzles, on pense à C.U.B.E. mais aussi à Kairo.

----------


## FericJaggar

*Technobabylon*

Un très bon point & click pour peu qu'on aime la sf et le cyberpunk. Les dialogues sont presque tous doublés (avec qualité), l'histoire est passionnante, et les énigmes assez logiques (pas de hamster à foutre dans les chiottes). Graphiquement, c'est correct, sans être renversant (mais ça fait le taf).

----------


## Supergounou

> (pas de hamster à foutre dans les chiottes)


Dans le congelo bordel, un peu de respect!  :tired:

----------


## Gloppy

> *Technobabylon*
> Un très bon point & click pour peu qu'on aime la sf et le cyberpunk. Les dialogues sont presque tous doublés (avec qualité), l'histoire est passionnante, et les énigmes assez logiques (pas de hamster à foutre dans les chiottes). Graphiquement, c'est correct, sans être renversant (mais ça fait le taf).


_Presque_ tous doublés ? Ca paraît étrange. Pourquoi certains ne le sont-ils pas ? Personnages mineurs, ajouts de dernière minute ?

----------


## FericJaggar

> Dans le congelo bordel, un peu de respect!


Bah vu que je n'y ai pas rejoué depuis la version disquette, pardonne ma mémoire défaillante  :Fouras: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> _Presque_ tous doublés ? Ca paraît étrange. Pourquoi certains ne le sont-ils pas ? Personnages mineurs, ajouts de dernière minute ?


Non, je pensais aux réponses à choix multiples de tes personnages. Mais sinon tout le reste est doublé, et avec talent.
Edit : en fait je raconte des conneries, je crois que tout est doublé. En tout cas un jeu à faire, si vous ne connaissez pas.

----------


## Narushima

> Dans le congelo bordel, un peu de respect!


Dans le bac à glace.

----------


## pipoop

La finalite est la meme au final

----------


## Marmottas

Tant que c'est un hamster et pas une marmotte (moi dans mes souvenirs, je confondais cerisier et arbre à kumquat alors...)

----------


## znokiss

> La finalite est la meme au final


Comme la destination.

----------


## BaneRequiem

Fini les deux DLC *Burial at Sea* de *Bioshock Infinite*, que j'avais lui fait à sa sortie (et que j'avais bien aimé). Je n'avais pas acheté les DLC à leur sortie, les trouvant hors de prix. Ils le sont toujours mais bon j'avais les moyens et l'envie de boucler la boucle des Bioshock m'était revenue.

Bref, en résumé, c'est pas mal. Niveau gameplay, le 1er DLC est équivalent au gameplay d'Infinite. Le second en revanche est plus original car il introduit des mécaniques d'infiltration plutôt bien pensées dans le jeu (dommage que l'IA des chrosomes n'ait pas été retravaillée plus que ça pour l'occasion). Voilà pour le gameplay. C'est efficace mais le shoot n'a jamais été de toute façon le point fort des Bioshock.

C'est plus côté univers, ambiance et scénario que l'intérêt du jeu se trouve. Si j'ai été un poil déçu par le retour à Rapture (peut-être juste que j'en attendais trop par nostalgie), l'ambiance sous-marine de la cité de Ryan est toujours bien là. D'un point de vue scénar', le 1er DLC serait presque dispensable s'il ne posait pas deux-trois bases pour la suite. C'est bien la deuxième partie qui va faire un vrai lien entre Rapture et Columbia. Mais genre un vrai. Je ne crierai pas au génie, loin de là, mais si on aime les Bioshock, il faut faire ces deux DLC. Pour boucler la boucle. Il y a un season pass à 20 € les deux sur Steam. Ca fait toujours cher les 4-5 h de jeu, mais je pense que ça vaut quand même le coup.

----------


## Narushima

> La finalite est la meme au final


Mais la distinction est distinctive.

----------


## Zerger

Et les hors-sujets hors-sujets

----------


## pipoop

> Mais la distinction est distinctive.


En me relisant je l'ai vu et j'atendais qu'on me fasse la remarque et je sentais que ce serais toi....previsible

----------


## M.Rick75

> C'est bon, on peut le mettre dans le topic des jeux hypés.


Vous dites des sottises.  ::):

----------


## Narushima

> previsible


prévisible.

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir *Just Cause 3* et comme mis ici, j'ai failli ne pas le finir à cause des DLC qui rendent surpuissant et par le fait de devoir vider la map de toutes les villes/bases ennemis.

Par contre, j'ai kiffé la wingsuit et une fois son upgrade de DLC (moteur / lance missile et Gatling), y a plus besoin de voler de véhicules et ça devient du n'importe quoi  ::blink::   ::wacko::   ::wub:: . 

Aussitôt fini, aussitôt désinstaller car il pèse tout de même 72Go le bousin et sur un SDD (quasi obligatoire vu les temps de chargements) ça fait un peu lourd.

----------


## RegisF

> Je viens de finir *Just Cause 3* et comme mis ici, j'ai failli ne pas le finir à cause des DLC qui rendent surpuissant et par le fait de devoir vider la map de toutes les villes/bases ennemis.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai kiffé la wingsuit et une fois son upgrade de DLC (moteur / lance missile et Gatling), y a plus besoin de voler de véhicules et ça devient du n'importe quoi   . 
> 
> Aussitôt fini, aussitôt désinstaller car il pèse tout de même 72Go le bousin et sur un SDD (quasi obligatoire vu les temps de chargements) ça fait un peu lourd.


Donc finalement, le jeu a peu ou pas d'intérêt ?

----------


## Pluton

Dishonored 1, mouais, autant sur la technique et la DA, le son bref, tout l'emballage je suis... emballé, autant le jeu souffre d'un gros défaut : c'est trop facile.
Mais genre vraiment.

Même en mode le plus difficile, en virant toutes les aides à l'écran et sans reload en cas de foirage j'ai jamais eu le sentiment d'acheter quoi que ce soit d'utile avec un fric qui coule à flot, de la vie de partout, des runes qui poppent sous nos pieds. J'ai utilisé aucun pouvoir à part le cheatblink, qui permet d'échapper à tout une fois repéré d'ailleurs.
Et encore, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait avoir aussi des trucs encore plus abusés : les cadavres qui disparaissent tout seuls, une vision à travers les murs et tout le bordel.

Tout est très sympa hein, mais je sais pas, il manque quand même un petit peu de creusement de méninges, de choix cruciaux, tout ça.
Alors après oui ça sent le truc à refaire avec des contraintes auto-imposées genre 0 blink, 0 kills, ghost tout ça, mais même si j'ai été séduit par plein d'autres trucs, je n'ai pas accroché suffisamment aux personnages ou à la ville pour me retaper 4 runs dessus.

Ptêt en période de disette dans 10 ans :D

----------


## Olima

Just Cause : j'ai fait que le 2, mais jamais cherché à le finir. C'est pas que ça a pas d'intérêt, au contraire j'adore, mais que l'intérêt est surtout de faire n'importe quoi !
Dishonored : J'ai beaucoup aimé. Et niveau difficulté, les premières sont en effet nazes, mais la plus dure convenait très bien à mon niveau, si on est pas un méga pro des jeux d'infiltration. Et j'ai adoré l'ambiance et le design. T'es juste trop fort, Pluton  :;):

----------


## Pluton

Non, c'est pas un jeu de skill mais de patience, d'observation et de déplacement. Mais tu vas pas me dire que dès le début t'as pas croulé sous les runes et le pognon ?! Y'a pas du tout la tension et le côté labyrinthique d'une bonne grosse mission de Thief 1/2 où faut trouver un accès (humainement atteignable, pas se téléporter comme un goret), trouver la carte des lieux sous peine de tourner en rond, gérer ses cadavres, avoir des objectifs multiples, pas secondaires comme dans le jeu d'Arkane, mais impératifs pour accéder à un bout de zone, se rapprocher de la cible etc...


L'idée de bloquer la magie avec des machines était bonne, il fallait juste rendre le truc bien plus présent à différents niveaux dans les missions. Genre un coup tu peux blinker, un coup juste invoquer des rats, le jeu est très permissif dans les moyens à employer, ça doit plaire au joueur qui aime naturellement expérimenter, moi j'aime qu'on me file le minimum d'outils, une situation problématique et démerde-toi.
Par exemple j'aime quand le scénario me dit tue machin mais faut que ça ait l'air d'un suicide donc lance-le dans le vide ou tue-le puis amène le dans sa baignoire avec les veines ouvertes etc... J'aime pas quand je peux tuer qui je veux de 60 manières différentes sans que ça change quoi que ce soit.

 J'aime bien avoir trouvé la solution (même si y'en a 2 ou 3). Là c'est démerde-toi mais avec 50 solutions/passages pour un problème donné et tout marchera de toutes façons. C'est libre et ça permet d'éviter les quickloads multiples des jeux d'infiltration, mais ptêt qu'un seul pouvoir genre remonter dans le temps de quelques secondes aurait suffit.

Ah, et la dernière mission est très en dessous de celles qui précèdent en terme de durée et de complexité. Ça tombe un peu à plat.

----------


## Olima

(C'était pas ironique quand je disais trop fort, hein)
J'ai bien aimé choper des runes et du pognon, débloquer des capacités pour avoir le choix entre différentes façons de jouer. Mais j'ai quand même bien galéré à certains moments. J'aime bien le côté 50 approches, mais ils auraient peut être dû rajouter un mode plus hardcore pour les habitués.
Je n'ai pas fait les Thief à l'époque, je suis pas un fan ni pro de ce genre de jeu (Deus ex rev m'a très vite soûlé par exemple), mais à mon niveau (et en mettant en hard) c'était pas si facile, et l'univers m'a séduit   :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(sans la téléportation par exemple, j'aurais été bien dans la merde, en effet ! Et j'ai même pas tenté de le boucler en perfect)

----------


## Clydopathe

> Donc finalement, le jeu a peu ou pas d'intérêt ?


J'y ai passé trente heures plutôt agréable à foutre le bordel partout. Le soucis est de faire les DLC pendant la campagne et d'avoir de l'équipement de bourrin. Et surtout j'ai essayé de libérer toutes les iles et régions, ce qui prends bien trop de temps pour des actions trop répétitives. A 18€ la full édition, je regrette pas mon argent.

----------


## akaraziel

> Non, c'est pas un jeu de skill mais de patience, d'observation et de déplacement. Mais tu vas pas me dire que dès le début t'as pas croulé sous les runes et le pognon ?! Y'a pas du tout la tension et le côté labyrinthique d'une bonne grosse mission de Thief 1/2 où faut trouver un accès (humainement atteignable, pas se téléporter comme un goret), trouver la carte des lieux sous peine de tourner en rond, gérer ses cadavres, avoir des objectifs multiples, pas secondaires comme dans le jeu d'Arkane, mais impératifs pour accéder à un bout de zone, se rapprocher de la cible etc...
> 
> 
> L'idée de bloquer la magie avec des machines était bonne, il fallait juste rendre le truc bien plus présent à différents niveaux dans les missions. Genre un coup tu peux blinker, un coup juste invoquer des rats, le jeu est très permissif dans les moyens à employer, ça doit plaire au joueur qui aime naturellement expérimenter, moi j'aime qu'on me file le minimum d'outils, une situation problématique et démerde-toi.
> Par exemple j'aime quand le scénario me dit tue machin mais faut que ça ait l'air d'un suicide donc lance-le dans le vide ou tue-le puis amène le dans sa baignoire avec les veines ouvertes etc... J'aime pas quand je peux tuer qui je veux de 60 manières différentes sans que ça change quoi que ce soit.
> 
> J'aime bien avoir trouvé la solution (même si y'en a 2 ou 3). Là c'est démerde-toi mais avec 50 solutions/passages pour un problème donné et tout marchera de toutes façons. C'est libre et ça permet d'éviter les quickloads multiples des jeux d'infiltration, mais ptêt qu'un seul pouvoir genre remonter dans le temps de quelques secondes aurait suffit.


Pour l'avoir fait récemment, j'ai eu un peu le même ressenti. Tu galère jamais (bon moi, j'ai joué en normal), même en cherchant à avoir le minimum de morts pour avoir la "bonne fin". En fait le blink est tellement surpuissant que ça casse toute la progression.
Dans le genre, j'ai largement préféré Deux Ex (même HR), qui offre lui aussi pas mal de possibilités mais pour lesquelles faut se creuser un peu la tête ou explorer un minimum.
Je ferai sans doute le 2 parce que l'univers du jeu est vraiment classe et qu'à ce niveau je suis resté sur ma faim, mais Dishonored est, pour moi, clairement pas le hit en puissance qu'on m'a vanté.

----------


## Olima

Fallait pas le faire en normal !
Après oui, ils suppriment le blink et ça fait quasi un niveau de difficulté supplémentaire. Reste que si tu te contrains toi même à ne pas utiliser cette option, et à le faire dans le seul mode correct, difficile, sans morts, ça peut tenir en haleine même de bons joueurs je pense.

----------


## Sylvine

Et si tu éteins ton écran je t'explique pas.

----------


## Olima

Ouais là difficile de le finir en effet. (Mais y'a bien des speedrunners qui font des jeux dans le noir)

----------


## akaraziel

> Fallait pas le faire en normal !
> Après oui, ils suppriment le blink et ça fait quasi un niveau de difficulté supplémentaire. Reste que si tu te contrains toi même à ne pas utiliser cette option, et à le faire dans le seul mode correct, difficile, sans morts, ça peut tenir en haleine même de bons joueurs je pense.


Ouais enfin le but c'est de faire le jeu avec le gameplay proposé par les devs. Surtout que le blink est un peu au centre du gameplay.  ::happy2:: 
Ce que propose Dishonored en l'état, c'est pas mal mais ça ne m'a pas suffisamment convaincu pour faire un run à contraintes (puis je le fais déjà pas sur les jeux que j'adore :-p ). Ni même un second run tout court en fait.

----------


## Olima

Je disais ça pour ceux qui trouvent le jeu encore trop simple en hard. Ils ont mal réglé les niveaux de difficulté oui (mais c'était souligné dans bcp de tests il me semble). Par contre, blink ou pas, à mon niveau j'ai eu tout le challenge qu'il me fallait (mais pas en "normal")

----------


## Ouamdu

Je viens de terminer *Dying Light* et *The Following*. Globalement une bonne expérience. Le DLC est intéressant mais un peu pénible, notamment à cause de ses gigantesques distances entre les objectifs. J'ai vraiment apprécié qu'on puisse 

Spoiler Alert! 


éviter le boss fight à la fin

.

----------


## Erkin_

> Par exemple j'aime quand le scénario me dit tue machin mais faut que ça ait l'air d'un suicide donc lance-le dans le vide ou tue-le puis amène le dans sa baignoire avec les veines ouvertes etc... J'aime pas quand je peux tuer qui je veux de 60 manières différentes sans que ça change quoi que ce soit.


Ah ben forcément tu ne vas pas apprécier le jeu, c'est un des gros intérêts de Dishonored de laisser une certaine liberté dans l'approche. 

Si l'approche lente et réfléchie ne t'apporte aucune satisfaction dans Dishonored, je te conseille d'y jouer de manière rapide et frénétique, un peu comme si tu faisais un speedrun du jeu. Ainsi tu joues toujours dans l'urgence et enchaîne les différentes techniques offertes par le jeu en improvisant dans l'action. La liberté du gameplay permettant d'être créatif dans son exécution.
(Avec les raccourcis claviers pour changer d'armes et non pas la roue qui fige quasiment le temps)

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir *Stories : The path of the destinies* en un peu moins de 6h et pour le coup je le conseille vivement! 

J'ai adoré sa DA et la manière de jouer avec un jeu du type livre dont vous êtes le héros. Il y a un peu plus de 20 fins et seulement une est bonne. On avance au fur et à mesure des ces échecs et ça permets de mieux choisir son run à chaque partie. Chaque histoire dure entre 30min et 1h maximum. Et il y a un côté sympa du fait qu'on garde ses stats/armes/compétences de parties en parties. Et chaque partie sur un même tableau est changeant avec de nouveaux passages ou de nouvelles portes à ouvrir.

Le dernier point cool est le narrateur que j'ai trouvé vraiment bon et ces quelques jeux de mots m'ont fait régulièrement sourir.

----------


## Pluton

> Ah ben forcément tu ne vas pas apprécier le jeu, c'est un des gros intérêts de Dishonored de laisser une certaine liberté dans l'approche. 
> 
> Si l'approche lente et réfléchie ne t'apporte aucune satisfaction dans Dishonored, je te conseille d'y jouer de manière rapide et frénétique, un peu comme si tu faisais un speedrun du jeu. Ainsi tu joues toujours dans l'urgence et enchaîne les différentes techniques offertes par le jeu en improvisant dans l'action. La liberté du gameplay permettant d'être créatif dans son exécution.
> (Avec les raccourcis claviers pour changer d'armes et non pas la roue qui fige quasiment le temps)


C'est exactement ce que je suis en train de faire dans le DLC Lame de Dunwall et outre le plaisir simple d'un chaos élevé j'ai l'impression que les missions sont bien plus touffues, longues, complexes et riches que celles du jeu de base.

Ah, un truc sur lequel j'avais pas mis le doigt : tous les ennemis ou presque sont totalement vulnérables au backstab, y'a aucune variété dans leurs forces et vulnérabilités sauf rares exceptions (échassiers et les espèces de palourdes là) carrément anecdotiques.

Tain dans Thief fallait éteindre les lumières, y'en a qui les rallumaient, fallait planfier son parcours en fonction du revêtement du sol, ou placer des flèches à mousse limitées, fallait varier sa vitesse de déplacement, planquer ses corps avec soin, tenir compte de la lumière, y'avait des immunités au gourdin etc...

Rah je vais me refaire le 2, y'a des gros mods graphiques ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Rah je vais me refaire le 2, y'a des gros mods graphiques ?


Il y a ce mod avec des textures HD, vraiment bien fichu.

----

Sinon j'ai fini *Rage*.

Globalement, je dirais que j'ai passé de bons moments dessus, mais j'ai été pas mal deçu par la fin du jeu, qui arrive sans prévenir et surtout sans "bouquet final" digne de ce nom. C'est vraiment dommage, j'aurais tant aimé quelque chose de plus marquant, à l'image de ces superbes panoramas que l'on peut admirer un peu partout.
Au final, j'ai eu un peu l'impression de me taper un Borderlands du pauvre, malgré ses qualités indiscutables (les gunfights et la D.A. en tête).

Autre truc assez gênant, c'est l'interface, qui n'est pas vraiment intuitive et durant les combats, c'est bien galère de jongler entre les différents objets à utiliser avec les touches F1 à F4. Et aucun moyen d'assigner un raccourci pour utiliser des bandages rapidement. Clairement, tout a été pensé pour être joué avec une manette.

Malgré tout, c'est un jeu que je recommande, rien que pour son univers et sa direction artistique qui envoie du lourd, ainsi que ses combats, même si on aurait aimé tellement plus.

----------


## sousoupou

J'ai fini *Forza Horizon 3* (map principale + DLC finis à 100 %).

J'ai adoré ce jeu qui a occupé toutes mes soirées depuis Noël. Une super map avec des environnements très différents tous magnifiques, presque 500 voitures, des épreuves variées...

Un jeu de caisses ne m'avait pas scotché à ce point depuis Gran Turismo (oui oui le 1er sur PS1, je suis vieux  ::ninja:: ).

Je continue d'ailleurs de le lancer tous les week-end pour le Forzathon alors que d'habitude je désinstalle directement les jeux après les avoir finis.

Vous ne serez pas surpris d'apprendre que j'attends avec impatience le prochain DLC  :Bave: 

Pour rester dans le même type de jeu je viens de me mettre à Trails in the sky  ::ninja::

----------


## thoam32

> Pour rester dans le même type de jeu je viens de me mettre à Trails in the sky


Toute critique négative envers ce jeu ou la série  sera jugée nulle et non avenue !  ::ninja:: 
Bon j'espère que ça te plaira autant que ça m'a plu, plus sérieusement ^^

Bon sinon j'ai pas fini de jeu  encore, mais j'approche de la fin de 3D dot et de World of Final Fantasy (et ça fait belle lurette que j'avais pas acheté un jeu Square Enix ^^)

----------


## Olima

Eh ben justement, je m'y suis mis après que Pitchblack me l'ait offert, et j'arrive pas vraiment à accrocher au début de l'aventure. Par contre je viens de lancer FF9 et je suis tout de suite plus happé et par l'ambiance et par le scénario :/

----------


## Zerger

FF9  :Bave: 

Bibi  :Bave:

----------


## Clydopathe

> FF9 
> 
> Bibi


Oui, mais est-ce le meilleur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Sinon j'ai fini *Rage*.
> Au final, j'ai eu un peu l'impression de me taper un Borderlands du pauvre, malgré ses qualités indiscutables (les gunfights et la D.A. en tête).


 :Splash:

----------


## Haelnak

Bah dans l'idée, c'est effectivement un peu un "Borderlands du pauvre" si on les place dans la même catégorie.

Dans les faits, l'un est un plutôt bon FPS avec des phases pas passionnantes entre les missions, l'autre un HnS/FPS, bon dans aucun des deux domaines mais avec des zones diverses et variées, plein de loot, etc.

----------


## Ruadir

Les gunfights de Rage, c'étaient juste un brouillon pour ceux de DOOM !  ::ninja:: 

*Broken Age
*
Avec près de 3,5 millions de dollars récoltés pour Broken Age, trois hypothèses : soit double fine ne sait pas gérer financièrement un projet et l'ensemble du pognon part dans un apéro géant ou un doublage inutile, soit le studio paye très très bien ses employés, soit ils se moquent un peu du monde.

Le jeu semble très court : 2h pour le premier acte et je suis au dernier chapitre de l'acte 2 au bout de 2h30.
Alors je n'aurais pas râler si l'acte 2 ne se résumais pas à avoir exactement les mêmes lieux de l'acte 1 mais avec d'autres énigmes plus chiantes et rébarbatives.  ::|: 

Le jeu est globalement sympathique et j'adore la direction artistique. Niveau scénario c'est un Jack Vance du pauvre ("un monde d'azur" notamment) pas trop mauvais mais pas exceptionnel non plus. J'ai trouvé le 2 personnages principaux très cons dans leurs agissements : l'une qui décide de se rebeller 10 minutes avant son sacrifice et l'autre qui voit un Loup étrange dans une cale et décide de lui faire confiance sans se poser de questions.
Le twist du premier acte est un peu tombé à plat pour ma part, j'ai rapidement fait le rapprochement entre 

Spoiler Alert! 


la disparition des filles et le jeu du grappin de Mr Loup


L'histoire reste agréable même si les thèmes sur l’adolescence sont inintéressants et abordés de façon maladroite (à des années-lumières d'un *Life is Strange*)
Un peu déçu de voir que l'aspect " émancipation et soif de liberté" est évacué très rapidement au profit d'une aventure classique à base de " il faut sauver le monde"

Ses énigmes sont plus lourdes qu'agréables et sa narration reste inférieure à un Telltale ou a un Lucasarts. 
Comme il ne brille dans aucun de ses aspects, reste l'univers et les graphismes qui sont absolument magnifiques.

Sympa sans plus. 
J'aurais été bien moins critique si le jeu était un jeu petit budget sans prétention fait par une petite équipe de dev peu connus.

----------


## Supergounou

> l'autre qui voit un Loup étrange dans une cale et décide de lui faire confiance sans se poser de questions.


Globalement d'accord sur ton résumé, même si perso j'ai trouvé les énigmes très correctes, par contre je voulais rebondir là-dessus. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Le héros a été toute sa vie dans l'ignorance là plus totale vis à vis du monde extérieur, et n'a sûrement jamais entendu parler de "Pierre et le loup" ou autre fable qui a nourri notre imaginaire collectif à nous. Pourquoi alors ne pas lui faire confiance et de tenter de se sortir de son affreux quotidien, d'autant qu'il a l'air excité par l'aventure

?

----------


## Ruadir

> Globalement d'accord sur ton résumé, même si perso j'ai trouvé les énigmes très correctes, par contre je voulais rebondir là-dessus. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Le héros a été toute sa vie dans l'ignorance là plus totale vis à vis du monde extérieur, et n'a sûrement jamais entendu parler de "Pierre et le loup" ou autre fable qui a nourri notre imaginaire collectif à nous. Pourquoi alors ne pas lui faire confiance et de tenter de se sortir de son affreux quotidien, d'autant qu'il a l'air excité par l'aventure
> 
> ?


Au début pas de problème, c'est juste quand il nous demande de 

Spoiler Alert! 


saboter l'ensemble du vaisseau et de lui donner le contrôle de tout le système, j'ai trouvé ça trop gros, même pour un ado un peu ignorant. Du coup, il y a un mur énorme entre la perception du joueur et celle du personnage. C'est vraiment personnel.

----------


## sousoupou

> Bon j'espère que ça te plaira autant que ça m'a plu, plus sérieusement ^^


J'accroche à mort  ::love::

----------


## thoam32

> J'accroche à mort


Bon bah après faudra faire le chapitre 2 (ce qui sera inévitable puisque Falcom est spécialiste des cliffhanger insoutenable  ::trollface:: ), puis Xseed devrait publier dans le courant de l'année le chapitre 3 (vite une date !). Ensuite prier pour qu'une traduction de Zero et Ao aboutisse ! Et enfin tu devras faire Cold Steel 1 et 2 (mais seulement sur Vita et PS3 par contre). Voilà autant te dire que ta vie est finie  ::ninja:: 

---
Après je peux comprendre que le début soit un peu lent, moi aussi j'avais du mal à accrocher les premières heures, parce que bah rentrer dans une nouvelle série c'est pas évident, qui plus est aussi verbeuse, c'est pas forcément facile ! Mais bon je décroche plus en tout cas, et je suis en sérieux manque maintenat que j'ai fais tous les épisodes dispo en anglais  :^_^:

----------


## sousoupou

> Voilà autant te dire que ta vie est finie


Oui je me suis rendu compte que je viens d'en prendre pour un moment  ::P: 

Le 3ème épisode a déjà été annoncé ?

Sinon j'ai déjà raté quelques quêtes annexes qui ont expiré mais je n'ai pas eu l'impression que j'aurais eu l'occasion de les faire, le jeu est pour l'instant assez dirigiste quant à la trame principale...

J'ai loupé un truc ou quoi ? Là je suis 

Spoiler Alert! 


sur la piste du joyau du maire  ::love::

----------


## Zerger

> l'autre un HnS/FPS, bon dans aucun des deux domaines mais avec des zones diverses et variées, plein de loot, etc.


Tu as pas joué à Hellgate London pour dire ca.

Borderlands comporte un très bon humour et la phase FPS est plus réussite que dans Overwatch... ah merde, c'est un Moba lui c'est ça ?

----------


## esprex

> Borderlands comporte un très bon humour et la phase FPS est plus réussite que dans Overwatch... ah merde, c'est un Moba lui c'est ça ?


Question de goût alors, j'ai beau apprécier l'humour de borderlands à chaque fois j'abandonne (j'ai jamais fini le 2) parce que le gameplay me fait royalement chier. C'est illisible, les armes sont bizarres et chiantes à manier avec des trucs illogiques qui les rendent encore plus pénible à utiliser, du type ton arme se met en burst fire quand tu utilises l'iron sight... Sans parler des loot qui te font passer ton personnage de à chier à godlike qui vaporise tout ce qui bouge selon ta chance sur les drop.

----------


## Sylvine

> depuis Gran Turismo (oui oui le 1er sur PS1, je suis vieux ).


Waouh, t'as au moins, pfiou, 25 ans !




> Borderlands comporte un très bon humour et la phase FPS est plus réussite que dans Overwatch...


:tousse:

----------


## Zerger

> Question de goût alors, j'ai beau apprécier l'humour de borderlands à chaque fois j'abandonne (j'ai jamais fini le 2) parce que le gameplay me fait royalement chier. C'est illisible, les armes sont bizarres et chiantes à manier avec des trucs illogiques qui les rendent encore plus pénible à utiliser, du type ton arme se met en burst fire quand tu utilises l'iron sight... Sans parler des loot qui te font passer ton personnage de à chier à godlike qui vaporise tout ce qui bouge selon ta chance sur les drop.


C'est justement ca qui rend le loot passionnant, certains constructeurs sont plus ou moins interessants en fonction du type d'arme que tu veux jouer.
Clairement, un fusil snipe Hypérion n'est pas une bonne idée (faut rester appuyer sur la gachette pour améliorer la vision), alors que sur un pistolet mitrailleur avec un bon chargeur, c'est le top.
Tu as aussi les forces/faiblesses des dégats élémentaux à prendre en compte, la qualité des armes affectée par le niveau des monstres.
Bref, je trouve que le jeu respecte plutot bien les codes du H'nS.
Pour l'aspect FPS, je trouve que ca fait le boulot. Si tu vises la tête, tu fais un coup critique. Tu peux pas trop te permettre de vider tes chargeurs sans être à couvert. Le rythme est assez soutenu.

Et véridique, plus je jouais à Overwatch, plus j'avais envie de me relancer Borderlands 2. Je saurais pas dire pourquoi, mais du coup, ca fait belle lurette que j'ai touché à OW.

----------


## Sylvine

> Pour l'aspect FPS, je trouve que ca fait le boulot. Si tu vises la tête, tu fais un coup critique.


Waouh !  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

Bah quoi, les FPS, c'est bien le truc ou tu mets le curseur sur la tete du mec et tu cliques ? ::ninja:: 
Plus sérieusement, y'a au moins la nécessité de viser correctement. Dans Hellgate London (j'ai vraiment pas d'autre exemple de HnS/FPS), fallait juste pointer grossierement ton arme vers un monstre et laisser tes chances de toucher liées à ta stat de précision faire le boulot.

----------


## sousoupou

> Waouh, t'as au moins, pfiou, *36* ans !


 :Fouras:

----------


## FericJaggar

J'avais fini Borderlands 1 à l'époque, mais j'ai jamais eu le courage d'y rejouer ni de lancer ses suites. Graphiquement c'est sympa, l'ambiance aussi, mais je trouve l'absence de feedback des armes totalement rédhibitoire. On a l'impression de tirer avec des fusils NERF, voire des pistolets à billes pour les armes les plus puissantes. Faire exploser une boîte crânienne avec une arme qui fait "ploc, ploc", ça ne m'attire vraiment plus, dommage  ::sad:: 
Un Borderlands avec du feeling à la Rage, ou Quake/Doom ou Painkiller, ce serait vraiment top !

----------


## esprex

Oui il y a de ça aussi, le feeling est dégueulasse.

----------


## Zerger

C'est vrai que les armes font un peu trop "piou-piou"  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

En extra-exclu, un visuel du flingue high-tech qui a servi de base à la modélisation des brazillions de gun des 2 Borderlands :

----------


## Haelnak

> Tu as pas joué à Hellgate London pour dire ca.


Bah si, et c'est de la merde...




> Borderlands comporte un très bon humour et *la phase FPS est plus réussite* que dans Overwatch... ah merde, c'est un Moba lui c'est ça ?


PUTAIN DE MERDE §§§  :Boom: 

Et tu vas dire quoi ensuite ? Que la musique est POURRITE ?!

----------


## thoam32

Yep Xseed qui se charge de localiser les épisodes avait annoncé récemment qu'ils avaient fini de traduire le script brut de Trails in Sky 3rd et que mettaient ils intégraient la traduction et que ça devrait être prêt dans le courant de l'année, donc on aura au moins un Legend of Heroes dans l'année !

Ah je reconnais que ça peut être galère, tu as toujours le temps de faire les quêtes annexes mais c'est juste que le timing est assez serré, et qu'on te prévient jamais ^^ mais dès que la trame te laisse tranquille, retourne à la guilde pour voir s'il y a des quêtes ! Après c'est pas dramatique non plus d'en rater quelques unes hein !

Ha oui tu en as pour un peu de temps, pour te donner un ordre une idée voilà le temps que j'ai mis pour chaque épisode (bon je suis un joueur lent haha)
Trails in Sky 1: 50 heures
Trails in Sky 2: 80 heures 
Cold Steel 1: 80 heures
Cold Steel 2: 120 heures ^^

Ça occupe mine de rien  ::P:

----------


## Big Bear

> J'avais fini Borderlands 1 à l'époque, mais j'ai jamais eu le courage d'y rejouer ni de lancer ses suites. Graphiquement c'est sympa, l'ambiance aussi, mais je trouve l'absence de feedback des armes totalement rédhibitoire. On a l'impression de tirer avec des fusils NERF, voire des pistolets à billes pour les armes les plus puissantes. Faire exploser une boîte crânienne avec une arme qui fait "ploc, ploc", ça ne m'attire vraiment plus, dommage  Un Borderlands avec du feeling à la Rage, ou Quake/Doom ou Painkiller, ce serait vraiment top !


Oui, c'est Shadow Warrior 2

----------


## FericJaggar

Un Borderlands, avec du post-apo/Mad Max/désert radioactif. Pas Shadow Warrior, merci.

----------


## Zerger

> Et tu vas dire quoi ensuite ? Que la musique est POURRITE ?!


Non, la musique savate  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'ai fini *Forza Horizon 3* (map principale + DLC finis à 100 %).


Tu as réussi à le trouver à un prix intéressant ou c'était plein pot?

----------


## sousoupou

> Tu as réussi à le trouver à un prix intéressant ou c'était plein pot?


Je l'ai payé plein pot sur le store de Singapour  ::ninja:: 

Et le season pass plein pot sur le store français mais c'était un cadeau  ::ninja:: ²

Trêve de plaisanteries , à posteriori, il vaut bien son prix.

Mais comme le jeu a une réputation (justifiée...) d'être très instable et / ou de ne pas vouloir se lancer sur certaines configs, je n'ai pas eu les cojones de faire le grand saut dans l'inconnu à 70 €...

Edit : je me rends compte que je n'ai qu'à moitié répondu à ta question...

J'ai payé le jeu environ 30 € pendant le Black Friday sur le store de Singapour et le season pass 30 €, son prix officiel sans réduction aucune.

----------


## Momock

> Trails in Sky 1: 50 heures
> Trails in Sky 2: 80 heures 
> Cold Steel 1: 80 heures
> Cold Steel 2: 120 heures
> 
> Ça occupe mine de rien


Eh bé. J'ai mis 81 heures pour le premier de la liste, alors mieux vaux que je ne touche pas au reste sinon j'ai pas fini!

----------


## thoam32

> Eh bé. J'ai mis 81 heures pour le premier de la liste, alors mieux vaux que je ne touche pas au reste sinon j'ai pas fini!


Mais il faut toucher au reste ! C'est long mais c'est une série merveilleuse ! Oui bon je crois que tout le monde a compris que j'étais fan, mais oui j'adore vraiment cette saga, pour dire que j'attends un Zero/Cold Steel 3 (pourvu que la traduction amatrice arrive à bon terme pour Zero...) qu'un Persona 5 !

Ce que je préfère dans la saga de Falcom c'est vraiment la construction du monde et tous les personnages qui y habitent. Chaque personnage a sa petite, sa petite histoire et change de lignes de dialogues à chaque fois qu'un évènement se produit, et certains vont se rappeler de toi... Et chaque arc narratif a beau avoir sa propre histoire, ça se passe sur le même continent et à la même époque, donc tu vois tous les liens... Enfin voilà c'est UNE des qualités qui me fait adorer cette série ^^

----------


## Olima

C'est moi ou c'est un peu longuet au départ, la présentation des gamins, etc ? Ca s'emballe un peu par la suite, ça devient plus épique ?

----------


## Momock

> Ce que je préfère dans la saga de Falcom c'est vraiment la construction du monde et tous les personnages qui y habitent. Chaque personnage a sa petite, sa petite histoire et change de lignes de dialogues à chaque fois qu'un évènement se produit, et certains vont se rappeler de toi... Et chaque arc narratif a beau avoir sa propre histoire, ça se passe sur le même continent et à la même époque, donc tu vois tous les liens... Enfin voilà c'est UNE des qualités qui me fait adorer cette série ^^


C'est exactement ça qui m'a fait aimé Trails in the Sky (et perdre autant de temps pour voir ce que devenait chaque perso entre deux quêtes et à épuiser tous les dialogues). Ça et que l'histoire soit une vraie initiation et que ça ne parte pas dans le typique bullshit "épique" à base de grand méchant ancien, et blablabla... 

Spoiler Alert! 


(bon, ça finit par y arriver à la fin, mais ça ne gâche pas l'ensemble).

----------


## sousoupou

> Eh bé. J'ai mis 81 heures pour le premier de la liste, alors mieux vaux que je ne touche pas au reste sinon j'ai pas fini!


Ben moi j'ai mis plus de 7h à faire le chapitre 0, ça promet   ::ninja::

----------


## Pitchblack

*Star Wars KOTOR 1*
J'avais le souvenir de l'avoir déjà fini, et en fait non.
Et comme je veux me faire KOTOR 2, il fallait bien que je me rafraichisse la mémoire.

Que dire... ça vieillit bien (_et il y a une tonne de mods sur le nexus, si l'on veut des textures / skins hd_), l'histoire est toujours très sympa (_pour un fan de starwars_), et les mécaniques, même si lourdingues, fonctionnent toujours assez bien. Bon je ne suis pas super fan des jeux à pause active (_j'ai laché Dragon Age pour ça_), mais l'envie de voir la suite m'a suffisamment accroché pour que je passe outre.

Par contre, ça m'a furieusement donné envie de relancer le mmo (_j'avais terminé les histoires du soldat et de l'inqui sith_), pour avoir des graphismes un tout petit peu plus vibrants et un gameplay plus varié et dynamique... et encore TOR, c'est la foire aux cooldown, mais c'est pas compliqué de faire plus nerveux que KOTOR, passons.

Bon, en tout cas je ne regrette pas de l'avoir terminé, celui-là.
Je passe un peu à autre chose et après j'enchaîne sur KOTOR 2 !

----------


## esprex

> Par contre, ça m'a furieusement donné envie de relancer le mmo (_j'avais terminé les histoires du soldat et de l'inqui sith_), pour avoir des graphismes un tout petit peu plus vibrants et un gameplay plus varié et dynamique... et encore TOR, c'est la foire aux cooldown, mais c'est pas compliqué de faire plus nerveux que KOTOR, passons.


Bienvenu au club. J'ai fini KOTOR 2 il y a peu et du coup ça m'a motivé pour enchaîner sur SWTOR  ::P: 

J'ai jamais vraiment terminé une histoire sur SWTOR donc ça tombe bien, et pour le moment je m'éclate bien.

----------


## Ruadir

> *Star Wars KOTOR 1*
> J'avais le souvenir de l'avoir déjà fini, et en fait non.
> Et comme je veux me faire KOTOR 2, il fallait bien que je me rafraichisse la mémoire.
> 
> Que dire... ça vieillit bien (_et il y a une tonne de mods sur le nexus, si l'on veut des textures / skins hd_), l'histoire est toujours très sympa (_pour un fan de starwars_), et les mécaniques, même si lourdingues, fonctionnent toujours assez bien. Bon je ne suis pas super fan des jeux à pause active (_j'ai laché Dragon Age pour ça_), mais l'envie de voir la suite m'a suffisamment accroché pour que je passe outre.
> 
> Par contre, ça m'a furieusement donné envie de relancer le mmo (_j'avais terminé les histoires du soldat et de l'inqui sith_), pour avoir des graphismes un tout petit peu plus vibrants et un gameplay plus varié et dynamique... et encore TOR, c'est la foire aux cooldown, mais c'est pas compliqué de faire plus nerveux que KOTOR, passons.
> 
> Bon, en tout cas je ne regrette pas de l'avoir terminé, celui-là.
> Je passe un peu à autre chose et après j'enchaîne sur KOTOR 2 !


Question con : tu as lancé kotor 2 avec le mod de contenu restauré ? C'est pratiquement obligatoire vu les ajouts.
Il y a une montagne de dialogue en plus entièrement doublés (VF ou VO) qui permettent de bien comprendre et d'approfondir la psychologie des personnages.

Ahh et si tu veux repartir sur Swtor, je te recommande vivement de suivre l'histoire de l'Agent Impérial...elle est un cran au dessus des autres.

----------


## Kalh

*Tales of Berseria*

Déjà jusqu'à peu je ne connaissais pas du tous les "Tales of", ah un moment un peu en manque de jeu et de promo Steam, je suis tombé sur le précédent (que je n'arrive pas à écrire correctement) qui m'avait bien plus. Puis Symphonia sur lequel j'ai aussi bien accroché. Donc en voyant des critiques à droite à gauche plutôt bonne, je me suis lancé sur celui-ci.

Pour y passer pas loin de 60h... Alors que dire, techniquement c'est pas fou, mais c'est très propre, certains passages sont vraiment magnifique, mais c'est pas le plus important. Le plus de ce jeu, c'est son écriture.

J'ai lu à droite, à gauche que le scénario était plus "sombre" que les autres, moui, j'ai pas eu cette impression (même si c'est moins mielleux que les 2 que j'ai fais avant). Mais tout est tellement bien amené que tu veux savoir ce qui va leur arriver.
Les persos secondaires ne sont pas laissé à l'abandon, et tous une raison d'être là (même si pour certains, il faut attendre pas mal de temps pour connaitre leur motivation).
J'ai arrété de compter le nombre de fois où j'ai dis "ah mais non, il va pas faire ça le c##!"

Dernier point important sur l'histoire,

Spoiler Alert! 


 le fait de se retrouver dans des coins de Zestiria (merci Google) et de retrouver certains personnages de celui-ci

.

Les combats sont bien dynamiques, et j'ai préféré le mode de changement de personnage à celui d'armatus (plus sur du terme) du précédent. Ils me paraissaient plus "fluide" et demandaient moins de cliquer sur un bouton et advienne que pourra.

Bref, même si je ne suis pas un adepte de ce genre de jeu, j'ai apprécié, et j'ai bien peur d'avoir du mal à retrouver une histoire aussi sympathique  ::):

----------


## zanzibar007

*Dishonored* premier du nom

Les vrais points forts du jeu:
Bonne ambiance, et bon level design.
Bon équilibre entre récit ( pas bavard ni lourd) et jeu. Ce qui est loin d'etre facile.
Des la 2eme Mission Corvo va sauver Sa gamine, Emily, il attend pas 36 missions comme l'autre teubé de Geralt de Riv, et rien que ça, ça fait plaisir.
Pas de collectibles sans fin à retrouver sur les maps.
Corvo peut etre clément= pas de génocide, c'est très reposant.

Les points faibles:
pouvoirs cheatés et notamment celui qui ralenti le temps.
Pilotage automatique globalement, sauf pour Daud et ses assassins mais là encore c'est loin d'etre la panacée.
La garde urbaine qui réagit très peu, ou pas quand Corvo démonte les générateurs d'huile de baleine ( alarmes ou portail électriques), un peu dommage au final.
Et l'épilogue est vraiment très court, sans raison.

Malgré tout c'est un bon jeu.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Question con : tu as lancé kotor 2 avec le mod de contenu restauré ? C'est pratiquement obligatoire vu les ajouts.
> Il y a une montagne de dialogue en plus entièrement doublés (VF ou VO) qui permettent de bien comprendre et d'approfondir la psychologie des personnages.
> 
> Ahh et si tu veux repartir sur Swtor, je te recommande vivement de suivre l'histoire de l'Agent Impérial...elle est un cran au dessus des autres.


Yup, j'ai installé le mod de restauration de KOTOR 2, je l'ai lancé un peu comme çà pour voir et çà me fait tout bizarre à l'intérieur, ces graphismes plus avenant  ::love::  et de savoir que des pans du scénario sont restaurés, pareil  :Bave:  çà motive.

Pour TOR, j'avais monté un agent jusqu'au niveau 40, je crois, j'avais bien aimé 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce long passage avec les quêtes contre les pro du déguisement, le moment où tu te retrouves forcé d'être un agent triple, la collaboration avec le type qui "habite ta tête"

... plein de bons souvenirs  ::):

----------


## akaraziel

> Bienvenu au club. J'ai fini KOTOR 2 il y a peu et du coup ça m'a motivé pour enchaîner sur SWTOR
> 
> J'ai jamais vraiment terminé une histoire sur SWTOR donc ça tombe bien, et pour le moment je m'éclate bien.



Je vais demander ma carte d'adhérent au club moi aussi, me reste juste KOTOR 2 à faire (et à acheter) avant de revenir sur TOR.  ::):

----------


## Ruadir

> Yup, j'ai installé le mod de restauration de KOTOR 2, je l'ai lancé un peu comme çà pour voir et çà me fait tout bizarre à l'intérieur, ces graphismes plus avenant  et de savoir que des pans du scénario sont restaurés, pareil  çà motive.
> 
> Pour TOR, j'avais monté un agent jusqu'au niveau 40, je crois, j'avais bien aimé 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ce long passage avec les quêtes contre les pro du déguisement, le moment où tu te retrouves forcé d'être un agent triple, la collaboration avec le type qui "habite ta tête"
> 
> ... plein de bons souvenirs


Cool !

Perso j'ai trop fréquenté le club : 9 run sur kotor 1, 13 run sur kotor 2 et les 8 classes de persos faites jusqu'au level 60.
Je vais arrêter là pour l'instant, la dernière extension de swtor ne m'a pas vraiment plu.

Enfin...j'ai quand même envie de relancer kotor... ::ninja::

----------


## GalCiv

*Stories Untold*

Alors fini en 2h pour 9 euros c'est un peu cher payé de l'heure mais le jeu est extrêmement bien réalisé.
C'est un mélange de jeu textuel(pas très complexe) et de puzzles avec qques séquences de "marche".
Le plus grand atout du jeu c'est son ambiance clairement inspiré par les 80s et plus particulierement par _stranger things_.
Au final une expérience interactive vraiment sympa dont je ne regrette pas vraiment l'achat(même si la fin est un peu prévisible).

----------


## parpaingue

> C'est exactement ça qui m'a fait aimé Trails in the Sky (et perdre autant de temps pour voir ce que devenait chaque perso entre deux quêtes et à épuiser tous les dialogues). Ça et que l'histoire soit une vraie initiation et que ça ne parte pas dans le typique bullshit "épique" à base de grand méchant ancien, et blablabla... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (bon, ça finit par y arriver à la fin, mais ça ne gâche pas l'ensemble).


Si vous êtes en manque en attendant Cold Steel 3, y a aussi les trois Legend of Heroes précédents (la trilogie Gagharv) dans leurs remakes PSP.
J'ai pour l'instant juste fait le premier (Prophecy of the Moonlight Witch) et même si c'est pour le coup franchement old school, le charme des productions Falcom est là et le voyage fut agréable. J'ai mis une petite trentaine d'heures en prenant mon temps (et en me paumant une ou deux fois huuuu...). Très orienté sur le thème du voyage initiatique (ça s'ouvre littéralement sur un pèlerinage pour les deux héros), mais j'ai énormément apprécié que les héros ne soient pas seuls pendant le jeu, on échappe très, très largement au classique "De jeunes héros sauvent le monde pendant que la garde royale n'en à rien à carrer et les dirigeants sont des teubés". Dans un jeu de 1994 !

----------


## Momock

Perso j'attends la sortie du premier Cold Steel sur PC. Je ne suis pas pressé.

----------


## Haelnak

*Yakuza 0*.

Magistral.
Achetez-le.
Pierromanix avait raison.

Bisous.

----------


## FrousT

C'est pas le topic des jeux que vous viendez de finir sur PS4 ici  :tired: 

 ::sad::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Yakuza 0*.
> 
> Magistral.
> Achetez-le.
> Pierromanix avait raison.
> 
> Bisous.


Si j'avais pas un gamin prévu pour juin j'aurai craqué pour une PS4, entre lui et le retour de FF-XII... Il paraît qu'il faut faire des choix!



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai mon backlog Steam qui m'attend

 ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> *Yakuza 0*.
> 
> Magistral.
> Achetez-le.
> Pierromanix avait raison.
> 
> Bisous.


Torché en combien de temps ? 50h ?

----------


## Ivano

> Torché en combien de temps ? 50h ?


En ce qui me concerne (je viens tout juste de le finir), ça a pris environ 90h pour environ 70%.

Si ça intéresse j'ai essayé de détailler mon ressenti sur cet opus, très bon mais qui se tape encore quelques vrais défauts (à mes yeux) des précédents : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/49...1#post10677772

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est pas le topic des jeux que vous viendez de finir sur PS4 ici


Tututu, il va se taire l'Attaché de presse.




> Torché en combien de temps ? 50h ?


60h en faisant 70% des quêtes secondaires et sans avoir terminé les business des deux persos (2/5 et 1/5 au niveau de la progression).
Je ferais très certainement ce qui me manque en "Premium Adventure".

----------


## FrousT

> Tututu, il va se taire l'Attaché de presse.


C'est surtout une autre raison de me prendre une PS4 d'occas  :Emo:  Et j'ai pas envie  :Emo:

----------


## coklicow

Fini *the Witcher 2*, qui m'a plu sans plus. Le système de combat assez inintéressant et certains passages vraiment horribles nuisent assez vite au plaisir de jeu. Je garderai en tête l'acte 1, à Flotsam, comme meilleur souvenir de cet opus.

Du coup, après m'être tapé le 1 y a quelques semaines, je suis enfin prêt à me lancer dans le 3 !

----------


## schouffy

Bon courage !

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir *Hyper Light Drifter* et c'est du tout bon. Il n'y a que deux boss qui m'ont un peu bloqué celui de fin et le corbeau. Le jeu est sublime et les contrôles hyper précis!

----------


## RegisF

> Je viens de finir *Hyper Light Drifter* et c'est du tout bon. Il n'y a que deux boss qui m'ont un peu bloqué celui de fin et le corbeau. Le jeu est sublime et les contrôles hyper précis!


Tu n'as pas été déçu par l'histoire incompréhensible et le contenu un peu chiche ?

----------


## Clydopathe

Nop, je trouve que le gameplay s'est suffi à lui même même si un peu cours vu que je l'ai fini en moins de 6h. En étant habitué aux Souls, j'ai trouvé l'histoire de Hyper Light Drifter presque compréhensible. Pour moi :



Spoiler Alert! 


 On joue un héros qui se bats contre la corruption engendré par une sorte de dieu malade (le cristal rouge transpercé par les machins noirs. Cette corruption est en train de détruire le monde peu à peu et tuant les gens de l'intérieur (plusieurs personnes crachent du sang régulièrement dans le jeu). Le chien noir (Anubis?) serait pas là pour nous aider à soigner le monde de son maître malade. On le voit fermer la porte de la tour qui se détruit à la mort du boss de fin.



Je pense qu'il y a une corrélation avec l'état de santé du dev qui a un problème de cœur (?). Je ne l'ai pas payé pleins pot, ça doit aider à passer la pilule de la durée courte du jeu. Et surtout j'ai beaucoup aimé le fait qu'il y est des secrets partout dans le jeu et qu'ils sont plutôt bien cachés!

----------


## Anark

Je suis venu à bout de *Metal Gear Solid V* en 120h



Ca aura été un jeu d'infiltration ok, bien meilleur que l'horrible Ground Zeroes le laissait entendre. Je retiens pas mal de moments fun, souvent lié au développement de certains items clés (le ballon fulton, la boite de carton, la main bionique, les leurres, jouer avec la météo, les largages aériens, le costume d'invisibilité, le bandeau infini couplé au C4).

Malgré tout le jeu est perclus de défauts quasiment insoutenables, je me suis fait violence pour aller au bout :
- Le jeu est HYPER répétitif, on a l'impression de faire toujours la même mission en boucle. En fait c'est même pas une impression, la moitié des 50 missions principales sont des doublons. Mention spéciale aux doublons [Mode extrême] qui forcent à jouer sans aides de jeux, aides que j'ai de toute manière désactivées dans les options de gameplay...
Même sans les redites, le choix d'un monde ouvert sans saveur au level design souvent médiocre ne force jamais vraiment le joueur dans ces approches et c'est dommage parce qu'il y a quand même pas mal de trucs fun à faire.
- Les longueurs entre chaque temps de jeu : entre les voyages interminables dans un désert peuplé de chèvres et de postes de gardes avec 3 soldats, les crédits à chaque fois que tu lances une mission (comme un générique TV), les retours à mother base, les 50 écrans de victoire, les développement d'armes en temps réel ou la joie d'attendre 2h24 ingame que l'arme que tu viens d'acheter soit disponible ou d'attendre 6 jours que tes soldats ramènes les plantes que tu les as envoyé cueillir.
- L'interface infâme : des volets de menus/sous-menus infinis, la section d'upgrades des items particulièrement illisible étant certainement le pire.
- Les microtransactions dans un AAA payant. Pouvoir payer pour accélérer les coûts de développement passe encore, mais payer pour s'acheter une base supplémentaire qui accroit l'attaque et la défense de ton armée, ça tue juste tout l'intérêt de la partie multijoueur (FOB ).
- Le scénario WTF jusque dans ses moindres détails, sans spoiler disons que le prologue donne le "La" avec des hélicoptères qui se font manger par des baleines de feu sorties de nulle part. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de la licence, mais apparemment c'est normal.

----------


## Mojito83

> Fini *the Witcher 2*, qui m'a plu sans plus. Le système de combat assez inintéressant et certains passages vraiment horribles nuisent assez vite au plaisir de jeu. Je garderai en tête l'acte 1, à Flotsam, comme meilleur souvenir de cet opus.
> 
> Du coup, après m'être tapé le 1 y a quelques semaines, je suis enfin prêt à me lancer dans le 3 !


Le petit veinard!

----------


## RegisF

> Je suis venu à bout de *Metal Gear Solid V* en 120h
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a2b...7ea54c7adf.jpg
> 
> Ca aura été un jeu d'infiltration ok, bien meilleur que l'horrible Ground Zeroes le laissait entendre. Je retiens pas mal de moments fun, souvent lié au développement de certains items clés (le ballon fulton, la boite de carton, la main bionique, les leurres, jouer avec la météo, les largages aériens, le costume d'invisibilité, le bandeau infini couplé au C4).
> 
> Malgré tout le jeu est perclus de défauts quasiment insoutenables, je me suis fait violence pour aller au bout :
> - Le jeu est HYPER répétitif, on a l'impression de faire toujours la même mission en boucle. En fait c'est même pas une impression, la moitié des 50 missions principales sont des doublons. Mention spéciale aux doublons [Mode extrême] qui forcent à jouer sans aides de jeux, aides que j'ai de toute manière désactivées dans les options de gameplay...
> Même sans les redites, le choix d'un monde ouvert sans saveur au level design souvent médiocre ne force jamais vraiment le joueur dans ces approches et c'est dommage parce qu'il y a quand même pas mal de trucs fun à faire.
> ...


Les ballons gadget qui expulsent les corps dans l'atmosphère en faisant un bruit horrible et pas discret du tout.

----------


## Thelann

Je l´avais dans le viseur depuis un petit moment ce MGS V, je suis vachement refroidit pour le coup. Pareil pour Witcher 2, j´ai déjà pas réussi à aller au bout du premier...

Mon backlog se réduit sans même que j´ai à faire quoique que ce soit.

----------


## parpaingue

Bah j'arrive aux 70h sur MGS5, oui il est bourré de défauts, mais franchement je m'éclate dessus. Sinon je serais pas encore dessus d'ailleurs.
Par contre je pense qu'il aurait gagné à ne pas être un open world (pas vraiment intéressant en plus), puis ils auraient ptet' pu le finir comme ça. Sans compter le temps passé à développer le "côté multi" à la con.

----------


## Nono

> Du coup, après m'être tapé le 1 y a quelques semaines, je suis enfin prêt à me lancer dans le 3 !


Essaie de te concentrer sur la mission principale, et les missions secondaires qui te semblent intéressantes (indice : il y a souvent des personnages importants dedans. Comme ça, je citerais Keira Metz, Triss, et Djikstra).
Le reste c'est du gras. Du bon gras certes, mais un burger gastronomique reste un burger. Et ça t'évitera de rouler sur tout une main dans le dos arrivé à Skellige.

----------


## coklicow

Merci du conseil. Je tâcherai, même si mes penchants complétistes risquent de compliquer les choses

----------


## Nono

Pas de problème, et je ne te jetterai pas la pierre, tant les bonnes raisons de s'écarter du chemin sont nombreuses. Mais le risque c'est de finir par rusher la quête principale, parce qu'elle ne présente plus vraiment d'intérêt (à part qu'elle conclue le jeu).

----------


## sebarnolds

Enfin terminé *Resident Evil 4*. Je dois bien avouer que je commençais tout doucement à désespérer d'en voir le bout. Le jeu est sympa, mais loin d'être un chef d'oeuvre. L'histoire et les dialogues ont été écrits par un gamin de 12 ans et le perso principal est plus lourd à manier qu'un éléphant. Une fois qu'on passe outre de ces points, on passe un bon moment.

Je ferai sans doute les scénarios bonus, mais il me faut une pause.

----------


## Rakanishu

Darksiders 2 enfin, après l'avoir lâché 2x pendant 3-4 mois à cause de problèmes de save. Excellent jeu, que j'ai préféré au 1, c'est un de ces rares jeux qui mélange plusieurs genres et qui le fait bien. Le loot est agréable à gérer, les combats sont péchus, les phases de plateforme sont simples mais y'a un côté super cool à sauter partout, les énigmes / le côté dungeon / Zelda est toujours bien fait. Bref, bravo. Quand je le lance, je me mets dans des chaussons confortables et je sais que je vais passer un bon moment  ::love::

----------


## Illynir

En ce moment j'alterne deux trilogie en parallèle pour éviter la saturation: La trilogie Risen et la trilogie Mass effect, j'alterne à chaque fois entre les deux saga, par exemple j'ai commencer par Risen puis fait Mass effect et là je viens de finir Risen 2, je m'attaquerai donc à Mass Effect 2 ensuite... Du coup j'ai fini trois jeux pour l'instant:

*Risen*:

Jeu déjà fini à l'époque de sa sortie mais voulant me faire la trilogie et comme ça fait un bon moment quand même je l'ai refait. C'est toujours très bien, on sent le budget moyen et reste un jeu modeste mais ses gros point fort sont toujours là, à savoir: L'île. Tout en verticalité mêlant grotte, col, passage, montagne, on l'a fouille de fond en comble et c'est toujours un vrai plaisir. Graphiquement il dispose même encore de quelques panoramas très sympa avec quelques tweaks et mods. J'ai passé encore un bon moment.

Je recommande.

*Mass effect 1*:

Ouh la ça a été compliqué par contre pour celui là, il a vraiment super mal vieilli. C'est un mauvais RPG, un mauvais TPS, les phases en mako et exploration de planète sont à chier et vide... Même visuellement ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard. Fort heureusement l'ambiance, l'univers et les personnages rattrapent le tout mais c'est vraiment parce ce qu'on m'a dit sur ce forum que le 2 et le 3 était largement supérieur que je l'ai fini sinon je l'aurais laissé tomber honnêtement... Au moins j'ai maintenant une save pour le deux et la quête principale a un peu sauvé le truc.

Je recommande seulement si vous voulez votre propre save pour faire la trilogie parce que c'est très moyen quand même.

*Risen 2*:

Alors pour celui là je suis sur le cul, je m'attendais à un jeu bas de gamme à faible budget et franchement j'ai adoré. L'ambiance pirate est super et bien retranscrite (avec les poncifs du genre quand même hein), les quêtes sont très sympa et globalement le jeu mise sur l'exploration d'île avant tout, du Risen++ que j'ai adoré de bout en bout, même la quête principale est vraiment cool à suivre. Pourtant ce n'était pas gagné parce que l'univers pirate de base j'en ai vraiment rien à carré, ce n'est pas un univers qui m'attire des masses... Et pourtant !

Les personnages comme on peut l'imaginer dans un jeu de pirate sont haut en couleur et nous immerge bien dans le truc. Il faut par contre se faire au gameplay très spécial au début niveau combat (voire naze avouons le) surtout concernant les esquives mais on s'y fait assez vite. D'autant que notre personnage est une brêle complète au début, ça va beaucoup mieux une fois monté quelques compétence à l'épée comme la parade et la contre attaque. 

Visuellement j'ai trouvé ça splendide perso, une DA très soigné, des panoramas magnifiques avec ses îles tropicales et ses forets luxuriante, j'y ai cru et c'est ce qui compte. Par contre pour ça il faut obligatoirement le mod: Antiwarp trouvable ici: https://forum.worldofplayers.de/foru...1#post18929976. J'ai pris la version ULTRA perso, il permet de forcer les arbres à être en mode high poly peu importe la distance et c'est VACHEMENT plus beau comme ça. De base les arbres poussent littéralement devant nous sinon... Ça + quelques tweaks de l'ini et visuellement ça passe crème.  :Bave: 

Bref j'ai été plus qu'agréablement surpris par ce jeu et j'ai hâte de me faire Risen 3 après du coup (La version Enhanced sorti récemment sur PS4, la version PC à profité d'un patch gratuit), il parait qu'elle corrige une bonne partie des défauts du 2. Mention spéciale aux deux DLC inclus dans le jeu (Temple de l'air et île au trésor) tellement bien intégrés dans le jeu de base que je ne savais même pas que c'était des DLC.  ::lol:: 

Je recommande plus que chaudement pour ceux en mal de RPG digne de ce nom, de qualité et fait avec passion, ça se sent, même si le budget à été limité.  ::love:: 

Je vais donc m’atteler à Mass effect 2 maintenant, j’espère que ce sera meilleur que le un.  :Emo:

----------


## akaraziel

> Mass effect 1:
> 
> Ouh la ça a été compliqué par contre pour celui là, il a vraiment super mal vieilli. C'est un mauvais RPG, un mauvais TPS, les phases en mako et exploration de planète sont à chier et vide... Même visuellement ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard. Fort heureusement l'ambiance, l'univers et les personnages rattrapent le tout mais c'est vraiment parce ce qu'on m'a dit sur ce forum que le 2 et le 3 était largement supérieur que je l'ai fini sinon je l'aurais laissé tomber honnêtement... Au moins j'ai maintenant une save pour le deux et la quête principale a un peu sauvé le truc.
> 
> Je recommande seulement si vous voulez votre propre save pour faire la trilogie parce que c'est très moyen quand même.


Graphiquement, avec Reshade c'est déjà beaucoup plus correct visuellement, certains panoramas dans les passages en Mako ont vraiment de la gueule. Étonnamment c'est même le genre de détail qui manquant dans les deux suites, certaines skybox du 2 sont même carrément dégueulasses.
Niveau gameplay, je ne peux pas te contredire.
Ceci dit, ME1 pose les bases d'un univers vraiment riche et intéressant  et les suites sont vraiment excellentes en plus d'être bien plus agréables à jouer (mais plus orientées action aussi).
J'ai refait la trilogie récemment, et j'ai vraiment passé un très bon moment.

----------


## Illynir

Ah oui mais l'univers j'y adhère carrément, c'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'a fait finir le jeu. Sans ça c'était mort de chez mort. Aprés bon, heureusement qu'il y avait de bonne skybox pendant l'exploration avec le mako parce que le reste franchement...

C'était ça quand même:



C'est pas immonde non plus mais putain que c'est vide et anguleux avec des textures naze, on dirait un générateur procédurale tout con.  :Emo: 

Sur Mass Effect Andromeda parait que ce sera ça:



 ::ninja::

----------


## RegisF

Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que ME 1 est un mauvais rpg ?

----------


## Illynir

La feuille de perso réduite à peau de chagrin et des choix très binaire (et très visible) dans les dialogues me concernant mixé à un TPS du pauvre. C'est voulu je sais mais a vouloir faire plusieurs choses en même temps il fait tout moyennement, ça ne m'étonne pas qu'ils se soit tournés sur plus d'action, c'était la meilleur solution pour eux en fait et ça me conviendra parfaitement si les choix de dialogues sont toujours là, en plus subtil quand même j’espère.

Quand je dis un mauvais RPG, j'entends bien entendu par rapport à mes attentes hein, on va pas rentrer dans un énième débat de ce qu'est ou non un RPG please.  :Emo: 

Après j'y joue des années plus tard et j'ai donc fait d'autres jeux bien avant celui (Witcher 3 par exemple), donc c'est normal que la comparaison fasse mal quelque part.

----------


## Catel

L'inventaire et le magasin sont affreux, aussi.

----------


## Illynir

Effectivement, avec la dose de matos qui ne servait à rien à base de I II III IV V VI etc... C'était un peu ridicule et bordélique.

----------


## Catel

*Gothic*

Fini en 30 heures de jeu. Le début est chouette vu que l'essentiel du roleplay consiste à choisir une des trois factions et sa classe de perso en bossant pour tel ou pour tel; une fois que c'est fait, vers la moitié du jeu, on est complètement placé sur des rails, plaisants d'abord, pénibles et lourds à partir de 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mine libre.

 Cette partie est également pourrie par d'énormes bugs, surtout d'IA. En conclusion, le jeu paraît presque être un brouillon du chef d'oeuvre qui sera Gothic II, sentiment renforcé par les features suggérées mais absentes du jeu (comme l'alchimie) et intégrées dans sa suite. Reste son ambiance pesante et méfiante qui a donné le ton de la série; le scénario, lui, est très classique. Et ses personnages qui deviennent compagnons du héros, sortes de Iolo, Shamino et Dupré de la décennie 2000, sans la découverte desquels leur rôle paraîtra bien obscur dans les suites.

----------


## Bibik

*Dishonored*

Un peu de mal au début, le level design tant mis en avant dans les critiques n'apparait qu'au bout de plusieurs heures. Les niveaux urbains/égouts n'étant pas les meilleurs moments.
Oui, on devient vite OP, la combinaison vision thermique + blink est particulièrement puissante mais si on kiffe les replay on peut s'ajouter pas mal d'objectifs et de contraintes du coup ça rattrape un peu le tout.
J'ai fini en low chaos mais pas clean hands, notamment à cause du tuto où je prenais mes marques et d'une mission où l'alternative "pacifiste" n'a bizarrement pas pop. 

Je pense pas cependant le refaire, c'est un chouette jeu de furtivité avec une DA originale mais il reste en deçà de Tenchu/MGS qui m'avaient vraiment marqués à l'époque *vieuxcon*

----------


## thomzon

*Geneforge 3*

Je continue la saga au rythme ultra précis d'un épisode de temps en temps .
Cette fois encore j'ai passé un bon moment. On sent que c'est épisode un peu particulier, pivot dans la série. Les ingrédients habituels sont là, certains sentent même un peu le réchauffé:

- Le scenar à base de conseil versus rebelles et de Geneforge
- La progression du perso, inchangée. Après 3 épisodes à jouer un invocateur, le bestiaire devient un peu lassant.

On peut voir malgré tout un effort de la part du concepteur de changer de formule. La progression est beaucoup plus linéaire, mais aussi bien plus scénarisé et mis en scène. L'ajout d'un compagnon PNJ est aussi très sympa, bien que ça rende le début du jeu un peu trop facile.

Vu le dénouement, je suis curieux de voir comment va évoluer la série dans les 2 épisodes restants.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Fini *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*

Le début est vraiment nul à chier, c'est ultra laborieux, l'histoire est pas captivante, les personnages non plus, les activités secondaires concernent quasiment que des collectibles, le monde ouvert est trop artificiel et le level design est pas top. Sans compter les combats complètement moisi

Puis, on avance dans le jeu, on débloque des trucs qui rende le Parkour plus fluide et plus rapide, on découvre de nouvelle zone qui ont un design et un level design bien plus intéressant (je pense notamment à la zone très cubique avec des couleurs bleu et violette un peu partout, j'ai trouvé que c'était vraiment super joli), l'histoire et les personnages sont toujours nul mais le gameplay ne donne plus envie de crier, c'est déjà ça, ce qui fait que j'ai pris du plaisir à parcourir le monde, à me frayer un chemin tout seul (j'ai désactivé toute les aides). C'était vraiment plaisant surtout que le jeu accompagne le joueur avec une bande son vraiment excellente.

Par contre, les combats resteront nul à chier du début jusqu'à la fin, pourtant j'ai essayé de m'y mettre sérieusement en débloquant des capacités, en tentant des trucs mais non, c'est trop lourd, imprécis et on se perd parfois dans les directions, ça devient pire quand il y les putains d'ennemis qui balancent des espèces d'ondes sur le perso. Au final, j'évitais au maximum les combats et quand j'étais obligé de me battre, je me contentais de faire le super saut sur un rebord suivi du coup de pied, c'était la technique la plus efficace pour en terminer rapidement et c'était pas amusant du tout.

Je repense avec émotion au combat de fin contre

Spoiler Alert! 


 les deux Sentinel

 où j'ai fait que tourner en rond autour de la salle pour récupérer du shield avant de spammer le heavy traversal. C'est sûrement le combat de boss le plus nul que j'ai pu faire de toute ma vie (et pourtant, j'ai fini RE 7).

C'est dommage parce que les combats dans les cinématiques sont vraiment super cool par contre.

L'autre défaut c'est que le jeu est régulièrement à la ramasse techniquement avec des textures pas super belle sur les persos, d'autres qui tardent à s'afficher... heureusement que c'est rattrapé par une DA vraiment agréable à l'oeil et qui offre des zones très jolies (notamment celle que j'ai évoqué plus haut).

Au final, j'ai passé un moment sympa malgré un début qui m'a donné moult fois envie d'abandonner.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Fini *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*
> 
> Le début est vraiment nul à chier, c'est ultra laborieux, l'histoire est pas captivante, les personnages non plus[...]Sans compter les combats complètement moisi
> 
> Puis, on avance dans le jeu, on débloque des trucs qui rende le Parkour plus fluide et plus rapide, [...]


Je serais super intéressé de savoir si c'est le même principe pour le 1er. J'ai tenté deux fois à plusieurs mois d'intervalle, à chaque fois j'ai laissé tombé au milieu de la première mission tellement j'ai trouvé ça naze... J'ai pas du tout aimé le "body awarness" avec lequel j'avais du mal à positionner mon perso, je trouvais ça assez mou quand tout le monde louait la fluidité du parkour, et en plus je me tapais du tearing de malade sur 2 config différentes, chaque fois j'ai désinstallé avec un goût de regret de passer à côté d'un potentiel super jeu. Faut s'accrocher aussi au début ou le jeu a été un peu hypé ?

(ah ouais et puis le tuto où si tu te foires t'es obligé de re-regarder l'autre affreuse te montrer TOuuut le parcours depuis le début pour moi c'était de grands moments d'exaspération. Je pense que j'ai pas laissé beaucoup de chances à ce jeu, mais je considère que si l'approche du joueur débutant est foirée c'est pas bon signe pour le reste).

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai pas eu de problème de tearing du tout.

Sinon, je pense que si tu as aimé le premier, faut que tu essaye d'aller plus loin, j'ai beaucoup aimé le premier aussi et j'avais vraiment envie de laisser tomber le jeu au début mais au final, ça s'améliore vraiment petit à petit (je te conseille d'améliorer en priorité les compétences de déplacement).

Après, je ne veux pas comparer le système de déplacement et la mouvance du corps par rapport au précédent jeu parce que je l'ai fait il y a longtemps et je ne me souviens plus vraiment de comment c'était mais j'ai vraiment apprécier le feeling de Catalyst après quelques upgrades.

----------


## LeLiquid

> ...


Tain tu me donne envie de laisser sa chance à Risen 2, j'avais abandonné le 1 en cours de route ( je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi j'ai pourtant un bon souvenir du bout de l'aventure que j'avais parcouru). Surtout qu'il doit être trouvable pour 3 roubles.

Mais deux questions : Est ce que le fait de pas avoir terminé le premier pose un soucis au niveau de la compréhension du scenar ? 

Deuxio : Est ce bien raisonnable alors que j'ai les deux extensions de The Witcher 3 à me farcir  ::P:

----------


## Illynir

Risen 2 est la suite directe du premier en fait et c'est le même personnage principale donc il y aura forcement des trucs qui vont t'échapper niveau scénario et personnage. Après est-ce que c'est obligatoire d'avoir fait le premier ? Peut être pas mais tu rateras quelques références et tu ne pigeras pas tout sur les Titans.  ::): 

Le "problème" des Risen c'est qu'a l'instar des Gothic (fait par les même dev) le début est toujours rugueux vu qu'on a un personnage complètement naze en tout, l'avantage c'est que la montée en puissance est bien progressive et bien visible et c'est un véritable plaisir d'éclater des mobs sur lequel on galérait avant. Il faut juste ne pas hésiter à fuir et à faire sa lopette au début. ^^

----------


## ExPanda

> Je serais super intéressé de savoir si c'est le même principe pour le 1er. J'ai tenté deux fois à plusieurs mois d'intervalle, à chaque fois j'ai laissé tombé au milieu de la première mission tellement j'ai trouvé ça naze... J'ai pas du tout aimé le "body awarness" avec lequel j'avais du mal à positionner mon perso, je trouvais ça assez mou quand tout le monde louait la fluidité du parkour, et en plus je me tapais du tearing de malade sur 2 config différentes, chaque fois j'ai désinstallé avec un goût de regret de passer à côté d'un potentiel super jeu. Faut s'accrocher aussi au début ou le jeu a été un peu hypé ?


Oula, dans ces conditions, oublie le second.
Le premier te donne toute la palette de mouvements dès le début, et même si les contrôles se sont améliorés dans le deux il est déjà très très bien de ce côté-là. Si ça n'a pas marché pour toi, laisse tomber, car si tu lances le 2 tu vas te retrouver avec tous ce que tu as détesté, mais en pire. Le début du jeu est vraiment pas top, et frustrant avec ses trucs à débloquer.

----------


## heinzoliger

> Tain tu me donne envie de laisser sa chance à Risen 2, j'avais abandonné le 1 en cours de route ( je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi j'ai pourtant un bon souvenir du bout de l'aventure que j'avais parcouru). Surtout qu'il doit être trouvable pour 3 roubles.
> 
> Mais deux questions : Est ce que le fait de pas avoir terminé le premier pose un soucis au niveau de la compréhension du scenar ? 
> 
> Deuxio : Est ce bien raisonnable alors que j'ai les deux extensions de The Witcher 3 à me farcir


Le 1 me laisse un des pires souvenirs de boss de fin de rpg.
Faire toute l'aventure pour monter son personnages, choisir ses compétences, son équipement, ...
Et boum, boss de fin :
Tu es un mage, un assassin, un guerrier, autre chose ?
Rien à foutre. Prends cette épée, cette armure et maintenant, petit jeu de rythme pour battre le boss !

----------


## RegisF

> Le 1 me laisse un des pires souvenirs de boss de fin de rpg.
> Faire toute l'aventure pour monter son personnages, choisir ses compétences, son équipement, ...
> Et boum, boss de fin :
> Tu es un mage, un assassin, un guerrier, autre chose ?
> Rien à foutre. Prends cette épée, cette armure et maintenant, petit jeu de rythme pour battre le boss !


Les boss finaux de Demon souls étaient aussi comme ça.

----------


## Illynir

> Le 1 me laisse un des pires souvenirs de boss de fin de rpg.
> Faire toute l'aventure pour monter son personnages, choisir ses compétences, son équipement, ...
> Et boum, boss de fin :
> Tu es un mage, un assassin, un guerrier, autre chose ?
> Rien à foutre. Prends cette épée, cette armure et maintenant, petit jeu de rythme pour battre le boss !


Vaut mieux ça que d'éclater le boss en trois coups tellement tu es haut level et trop fort remarque... Ce qui m'est arrivé dans un paquet de RPG... Après bon ça ne m'a pas choqué plus que ça à dire vrai et Risen 2 n'a pas ce problème.

----------


## heinzoliger

Bah si, je préfère être super fort pour expédier le combat final.
En général, je ne joue pas aux RPG pour la partie combat. Vu que bien trop souvent, ça dépend en grande partie des stats de ton personnage, donc il n'y a pas trop de tactiques à avoir (mention spéciale pour Morrowind)

----------


## Catel

Et moi je remets en question le schéma obligatoire de difficulté progressive qui fait que trop souvent tu finis pas tes jeux et tu loupes la fin de l'histoire (la voir sur youtube c'est pas pareil). Y'a un conflit entre challenge et narration.

----------


## schouffy

> Les boss finaux de Demon souls étaient aussi comme ça.


Ben non? Tu peux les affronter avec ce que tu veux ?

----------


## RegisF

> Ben non? Tu peux les affronter avec ce que tu veux ?


Le grand dragon ancien, tu ne peux le tuer qu'avec le système d'arbalètes mis en place tout autour de lui.
Le dieu tonnerre, tu le bourres à l'épée tonnerre (ou tu tues les raies pour le faire venir et le bourrer, ok à la rigueur)
Le dragon bleu, je ne sais pas comment on peut faire autrement qu'à l'arc, avec ou sans le pnj.
Astrae, tu la tues à l'arc ou en lui parlant.

Il reste Allant, l'Ancien (que tu peux meme tuer à mains nues, donc bon...) et le Vieux moine que tu peux affronter comme tu veux.

----------


## banditbandit

> Le grand dragon ancien, tu ne peux le tuer qu'avec le système d'arbalètes mis en place tout autour de lui.


Ouais mais tu dois pouvoir le finir à l'arc (ou la magie).

Ya aussi le rôdeur enflammé qui est faisable au corps-à-corps mais c'est chaud.  ::ninja:: 

Mais dans l'ensemble je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## RegisF

> Ouais mais tu dois pouvoir le finir à l'arc (ou la magie).
> 
> Ya aussi le rôdeur enflammé qui est faisable au corps-à-corps mais c'est chaud. 
> 
> Mais dans l'ensemble je suis d'accord avec toi.


Après je parlais vraiment des derniers bosses de fin de royaumes. Le lurker et autres offrent un challenge plus ardu à mon sens.

----------


## Mojito83

> La feuille de perso réduite à peau de chagrin et des choix très binaire (et très visible) dans les dialogues me concernant mixé à un TPS du pauvre. C'est voulu je sais mais a vouloir faire plusieurs choses en même temps il fait tout moyennement, ça ne m'étonne pas qu'ils se soit tournés sur plus d'action, c'était la meilleur solution pour eux en fait et ça me conviendra parfaitement si les choix de dialogues sont toujours là, en plus subtil quand même j’espère.
> 
> Quand je dis un mauvais RPG, j'entends bien entendu par rapport à mes attentes hein, on va pas rentrer dans un énième débat de ce qu'est ou non un RPG please. 
> 
> Après j'y joue des années plus tard et j'ai donc fait d'autres jeux bien avant celui (Witcher 3 par exemple), donc c'est normal que la comparaison fasse mal quelque part.


Compare le plutôt à The Witcher 1, et reviens te plaindre après ^^

Mass Effect 1 à super bien vielli, il y a certe des points négatifs (inventaire/mako) mais ça reste un très grand jeu.

Si tu n'a pas aimé ce jeu alors ne t'attend pas à aimer le 2 et le 3, qui sont certes différents mais dans la même ligné.

----------


## RegisF

D'autant plus que sur le 1, ya un vrai arbre de compétences, alors que sur les deux autres, c'est beaucoup plus chiche à ce niveau. Le 2, particulièrement, c'est un super TPS, mais c'est plus du tout un RPG.
Et dans le 1, tout n'est pas aussi directif que dans le 2. Par exemple, assez peu de joueurs le savent, mais il y a des quêtes de compagnons dans ME1, sauf qu'il faut vraiment chercher pour les avoir, alors que dans les deux autres, c'est limite passage obligé, (surtout pour le 2, mais je te spoil pas).

----------


## akaraziel

> Si tu n'a pas aimé ce jeu alors ne t'attend pas à aimer le 2 et le 3, qui sont certes différents mais dans la même ligné.


Sur l'aspect RPG oui, mais avec les suites l'orientation TPS est au moins clairement assumée et c'est nettement plus agréable à jouer. Me semble d'ailleurs qu' Illynir a soulevé ce point sur le topic des jeux en cours.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par exemple, assez peu de joueurs le savent, mais il y a des quêtes de compagnons dans ME1, sauf qu'il faut vraiment chercher pour les avoir, alors que dans les deux autres, c'est limite passage obligé


Bof, faut juste penser à leur parler régulièrement entre deux missions principales. Ceci dit c'est vrai que les suites ont simplifié ça aussi, t'as carrément un PNJ qui te dit si untel veut te parler. De mon point de vue, ça rend le tout un peu plus vivant et j'ai moins eu l'impression de passer pour un relou qui cherche à tout prix la discussion.  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

> Si tu n'a pas aimé ce jeu alors ne t'attend pas à aimer le 2 et le 3, qui sont certes différents mais dans la même ligné.


Je me suis fait chier comme un rat mort sur le premier, j'ai un peu aimé le 2 et encore plus le 3.

C'est pas la même lignée, ME 2 et 3 c'est des TPS, le premier c'est un RPG qu'il fait croire que c'est un TPS (ou l'inverse, on sait pas trop).

----------


## hisvin

*Serpent in the Staglands...*Un JDR assez rugueux à la narration relativement obscure et dont les décisions "impactantes" que l'on prend au cours du jeu sont tout autant obscures avec pour conséquence de donner une fin intéressante (pas vraiment celle que l'on attendait).

----------


## PhenixHeaven

Je viens de finir *Alien : Isolation*...

Et c'est drôle parce que :
1. je n'aime pas jouer à me faire peur (même les montagnes russes dans la vraie vie ça n'a jamais été mon truc)
2. c'est mon 1er survival horror

Et bien ce jeu aura définitivement eu un impact sur ma "vie" de joueur. Même en dépit du fait qu'il me faisait flipper ma race en continu, je n'arrivais pas à arrêter d'y jouer. Je le trouve addictif à mort (haha). Et maintenant que je l'ai fini, j'y pense tout le temps, et je continue à me regarder des videos de gameplay sur Youtube...
Je le trouve monstrueusement immersif, avec une ambiance absolument jamais vue (par moi) dans aucun autre jeu, et une tension permanente du début jusqu'à la fin, même quand l'Alien n'est pas prévu dans le chapitre - surtout quand il n'y est pas, d'ailleurs, car la crainte de voir re-débarquer ton pire cauchemar est encore plus grande avec l'incertitude. Egalement, je ne me suis jamais senti aussi seul dans un jeu vidéo, et je n'ai jamais autant apprécié de rencontrer à nouveau dans un jeu des interlocuteurs humains et amicaux - mais tellement vulnérables...

Les andouilles de service, accrocs à la toute-puissance dans les jeux vidéos, n'ont sans doute pas aimé l'expérience que procure ce jeu, mais j'ai trouvé tellement spécial, pour la 1ère fois dans mon expérience de joueur, de n'être rien d'autre qu'une proie ridicule, faible, lente, bruyante, et qui passe plus de temps à flipper et à se cacher qu'à faire le beau. La moindre ouverture de porte devient un coup de stress, la moindre salle te paraît "trop ouverte" et avec "pas assez de couvertures", la moindre action sur ton environnement te paraît "faire un boucan infernal". Bref, c'est de la VRAIE infiltration, comme on ne m'en avait jamais donné.

Du coup, j'ai peur de ne plus jamais pouvoir jouer avec plaisir à d'autres jeux d'infiltration, même ceux que j'ai aimés (Deus Ex, Dishonored, sur les Far Cry on peut aussi la jouer discret...) : après Alien Isolation, tu réalises que toutes les autres expériences dites "d'infiltration" sont en fait complètement illusoires : tu restes un demi-dieu invincible qui se cache juste pour le fun, et pour tuer discrètement. Dans Alien Isolation, tu te planques pour survivre - ou pour espérer survivre. Et tu pleures plutôt deux fois qu'une.

Le seul reproche que j'ai eu à adresser au jeu, c'était : "quand est-ce que le cauchemar se termine ?!". Car il m'a tellement pris aux tripes que, sur la fin, je l'ai trouvé trop long et éprouvant nerveusement. En même temps, c'est un peu l'idée... ^^
Du coup, à ma grande honte, je l'avoue : je n'ai pas le courage de faire un 2ème run. Je sais trop bien ce qui m'y attend. Et j'ai trop peur.

----------


## Tremex

Pour ME1, au contraire, j'ai plutôt apprécié le Mako et l'inventaire. Assez chiants par moment, certes, mais plutôt optimisés clavier-souris, à la différence de ME2 où même le double-clic n'existe plus ! Et puis échanger un Mako contre un détecteur de métaux, bof. Fallait améliorer sa maniabilité, pas le supprimer.
Attention, c'est plutôt un tableau de compétences dans ME1 (et lui aussi sabré dans ME2). L'arbre, enfin l'arbuste, arrive avec ME3.

Pour le jeu, plutôt linéaire et environnements avec beaucoup de containers, mais effectivement univers très très sympa. Et puis en matière de combats, justement, pas besoin de se prendre la tête avec une foultitude d'armes et de sorts à la pelle. quelques bonnes compétences de base et une arme "Spectre" me suffisent. Quand j'ai vu le système de gestion de sorts dans DA ::O: , à côté de cela... Moi qui déteste jusqu'aux formules Excel, là ça fait mal ! Un jour lointain, il me faudra quand même y retourner. On va déjà voir ME:Andromeda d'ici là histoire d'avoir d'autres motifs de râleries (ou pas).

----------


## Mojito83

Le Mako qui fait un demi-tour quand on effleure la touche Q ou D  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je viens de finir *Alien : Isolation*...
> 
> Et c'est drôle parce que :
> 1. je n'aime pas jouer à me faire peur (même les montagnes russes dans la vraie vie ça n'a jamais été mon truc)
> 2. c'est mon 1er survival horror
> 
> Et bien ce jeu aura définitivement eu un impact sur ma "vie" de joueur. Même en dépit du fait qu'il me faisait flipper ma race en continu, je n'arrivais pas à arrêter d'y jouer. Je le trouve addictif à mort (haha). Et maintenant que je l'ai fini, j'y pense tout le temps, et je continue à me regarder des videos de gameplay sur Youtube...
> Je le trouve monstrueusement immersif, avec une ambiance absolument jamais vue (par moi) dans aucun autre jeu, et une tension permanente du début jusqu'à la fin, même quand l'Alien n'est pas prévu dans le chapitre - surtout quand il n'y est pas, d'ailleurs, car la crainte de voir re-débarquer ton pire cauchemar est encore plus grande avec l'incertitude. Egalement, je ne me suis jamais senti aussi seul dans un jeu vidéo, et je n'ai jamais autant apprécié de rencontrer à nouveau dans un jeu des interlocuteurs humains et amicaux - mais tellement vulnérables...
> 
> ...


Merci pour le retour longuement argumenté. Que penses-tu de l'IA de l'Alien ?

----------


## Gloppy

> Merci pour le retour longuement argumenté. Que penses-tu de l'IA de l'Alien ?


Ouais, super retour, merci PhenixHeaven ! Je veux bien ton point de vue sur l'IA moi aussi...

----------


## Zerger

Bah l'IA de l'Alien, c'est ce qui se fait de mieux actuellement pour ce genre de jeux  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

> C'est pas la même lignée, ME 2 et 3 c'est des TPS, le premier c'est un RPG qu'il fait croire que c'est un TPS (ou l'inverse, on sait pas trop).


Et les deux suivants, c'est des tps caca derrière la caisse qui font croire qu'ils sont des rpgs : le pire des deux mondes adulé grâce à des seins et des fesses toutes bleues  :Halmet: .

----------


## Haelnak

> le pire des deux mondes adulé grâce à des seins et des fesses toutes bleues .


Tu vas dire que tu n'as jamais fantasmé sur la Schtroumpfette ?
La seule fille d'un village peuplé de 40 mecs. Allons, un peu de sérieux.

----------


## Catel

> Tu vas dire que tu n'as jamais fantasmé sur la Schtroumpfette ?
> La seule fille d'un village peuplé de *100* mecs. Allons, un peu de sérieux.


^

----------


## FericJaggar

> Bah l'IA de l'Alien, c'est ce qui se fait de mieux actuellement pour ce genre de jeux


Je n'ai pas tout à fait le même avis (c'est même ce que j'ai détesté dans le jeu, que je trouve correct malgré tout), d'où ma question, pour avoir un avis autre.

----------


## Zerger

Pourtant c'est le seul jeu à proposer autre chose qu'une succession de scripts. Alors c'est vrai que l'Alien n'est pas parfait et réagit parfois bizarrement, mais je trouve que ca reste plus interessant que ce qu'on trouve ailleurs.

----------


## La Chouette

Je n'en ai vu que des vidéos, mais sur 3 playthroughs, j'ai trouvé que l'IA de l'alien était plutôt correcte. Suffisamment intelligent pour trouver le joueur, mais pas trop pour lui laisser une chance, sa présence fait toujours bien monter la tension, ses réactions face au lance-flammes sont plutôt bonnes aussi (selon la proximité de l'attaque, s'il est acculé, etc.).

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je viens de finir *Alien : Isolation*...
> 
> Et c'est drôle parce que :
> 1. je n'aime pas jouer à me faire peur (même les montagnes russes dans la vraie vie ça n'a jamais été mon truc)
> 2. c'est mon 1er survival horror
> 
> Et bien ce jeu aura définitivement eu un impact sur ma "vie" de joueur. Même en dépit du fait qu'il me faisait flipper ma race en continu, je n'arrivais pas à arrêter d'y jouer. Je le trouve addictif à mort (haha). Et maintenant que je l'ai fini, j'y pense tout le temps, et je continue à me regarder des videos de gameplay sur Youtube...
> Je le trouve monstrueusement immersif, avec une ambiance absolument jamais vue (par moi) dans aucun autre jeu, et une tension permanente du début jusqu'à la fin, même quand l'Alien n'est pas prévu dans le chapitre - surtout quand il n'y est pas, d'ailleurs, car la crainte de voir re-débarquer ton pire cauchemar est encore plus grande avec l'incertitude. Egalement, je ne me suis jamais senti aussi seul dans un jeu vidéo, et je n'ai jamais autant apprécié de rencontrer à nouveau dans un jeu des interlocuteurs humains et amicaux - mais tellement vulnérables...
> 
> ...


Super retour, ça donnerait presque le courage d'y jouer, le jeu est super attirant mais je flippe trop sur ce genre de jeux.

Sinon c'est un peu à coté de la plaque mais dans Styx: Master of Shadows, tu ressens un peu ce coté petite chose fragile, toute proportion gardée, y'a aucune tension ni peur eti tu peux déglingué les gardes en fourbes selon. Mais quand ils te repèrent ça finit en général très mal.

----------


## Illynir

> Compare le plutôt à The Witcher 1, et reviens te plaindre après ^^
> 
> Mass Effect 1 à super bien vielli, il y a certe des points négatifs (inventaire/mako) mais ça reste un très grand jeu.
> 
> Si tu n'a pas aimé ce jeu alors ne t'attend pas à aimer le 2 et le 3, qui sont certes différents mais dans la même ligné.


Pour l'instant j'ai débuté le deuxième et niveau gameplay je le préfère au premier. Moins de truc inutile, plus direct dans son approche, meilleur mise en scène aussi. On verra quand je l'aurai fini.  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

> Compare le plutôt à The Witcher 1, et reviens te plaindre après ^^
> 
> Mass Effect 1 à super bien vielli, il y a certe des points négatifs (inventaire/mako) mais ça reste un très grand jeu.


Les combats sont hyper moyens sans déconner, à mettre au même niveau (et encore, peut-être en-dessous) que ceux de TW1 pour des raisons similaires. 
Sortir un TPS mais avec un impact des stats très lourds plombant de façon peu crédible la capacité à viser du joueurs, c'est n'importe quoi. Il fallait soit choisir l'option de ME2 et ME3, soit celle de KoToR.

----------


## Nono

> Je viens de finir *Alien : Isolation*...
> 
> Et c'est drôle parce que :
> 1. je n'aime pas jouer à me faire peur (même les montagnes russes dans la vraie vie ça n'a jamais été mon truc)
> 2. c'est mon 1er survival horror
> 
> Et bien ce jeu aura définitivement eu un impact sur ma "vie" de joueur. Même en dépit du fait qu'il me faisait flipper ma race en continu, je n'arrivais pas à arrêter d'y jouer. Je le trouve addictif à mort (haha). Et maintenant que je l'ai fini, j'y pense tout le temps, et je continue à me regarder des videos de gameplay sur Youtube...


Tu peux peut-être essayer SOMA. Il y a moins d'infiltration, mais par contre, niveau solitude et progression dans un monde étrange et flippant, c'est pas mal du tout.

----------


## dieuvomi

*Wasteland 2*: C'était bien, vachement prise de tête pour bien se rappeler où est quoi et qui veut quoi, il faut beaucoup s'impliquer. Mon clown, mon gorille et mon mariachi s'en sont bien sortis. Les choix à faire sont un putain de dilemme tout le long du jeu, ça peut être frustrant mais ça change du dernier Fallout qui m'a juste pas intéressé pour le coup. Il est possible de résoudre toutes les quêtes de tout un tas de manières différentes et ce qui parait bien ne le sera surement pas au final. Le combat est bien mais sans plus, pas assez profond mais ça m'a suffit largement. La fin m'a parue un peu rushée par contre, enfin j'ai pas pris mon temps du coup c'est passé un peu vite.

Du coup j'ai bien envie de me le refaire mais je vais attendre un peu histoire de jouer à des trucs moins impliquant pendant un petit moment.

----------


## FericJaggar

+1 pour SOMA que j'ai largement préféré à Alien:Isolation, notamment à cause du comportement erratique de l'alien qui m'a sorti du jeu. Heureusement que l'ambiance sonore et visuelle était top.

----------


## Marmottas

> Tu vas dire que tu n'as jamais fantasmé sur la Schtroumpfette ?
> La seule fille d'un village peuplé de 40 mecs. Allons, un peu de sérieux.


Catel dit 100, moi j'aurais dit 99...

Y a débat...

----------


## Catel

C'est pourtant officiel depuis 1962. (et il y en a même eu d'autres depuis)

----------


## FrousT

Non mais 99 mec et 1 fille donc 100, vous avez tous raison.

Prochain sujet le nombre de puceaux dans le dessin animés les Razmoket, attention il y a un piège.

----------


## Marmottas

Ah non, 100 schtroumpfs mâles et 1 femelle ? (d'après Catel)
Ou 100 schtroumpfs en tout ? (d'après moi)

Et puis les dalmatiens d'abord ?  ::P:

----------


## hisvin

Z"en ont même fait une série post apo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Prochain sujet le nombre de puceaux dans le dessin animés les Razmoket, attention il y a un piège.


 :tired:

----------


## Catel

> Ah non, 100 schtroumpfs mâles et 1 femelle ? (d'après Catel)
> Ou 100 schtroumpfs en tout ? (d'après moi)


Le Centième Schtroumpf a été écrit avant la Schtroumpfette.
C'est moi qui ai raison.
(ils sont même 103 en restant dans le canon peyotien en comptant Sassette et le bébé Schtroumpf)


Ce jeu est terminé  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> Je viens de finir *Alien : Isolation*...
> 
> Et c'est drôle parce que :
> 1. je n'aime pas jouer à me faire peur (même les montagnes russes dans la vraie vie ça n'a jamais été mon truc)
> 2. c'est mon 1er survival horror
> 
> Et bien ce jeu aura définitivement eu un impact sur ma "vie" de joueur. Même en dépit du fait qu'il me faisait flipper ma race en continu, je n'arrivais pas à arrêter d'y jouer. Je le trouve addictif à mort (haha). Et maintenant que je l'ai fini, j'y pense tout le temps, et je continue à me regarder des videos de gameplay sur Youtube...
> Je le trouve monstrueusement immersif, avec une ambiance absolument jamais vue (par moi) dans aucun autre jeu, et une tension permanente du début jusqu'à la fin, même quand l'Alien n'est pas prévu dans le chapitre - surtout quand il n'y est pas, d'ailleurs, car la crainte de voir re-débarquer ton pire cauchemar est encore plus grande avec l'incertitude. Egalement, je ne me suis jamais senti aussi seul dans un jeu vidéo, et je n'ai jamais autant apprécié de rencontrer à nouveau dans un jeu des interlocuteurs humains et amicaux - mais tellement vulnérables...
> 
> ...


J'approuve !
En revanche, il est naturel de trouver le jeu un poil trop long car il l'est. Il y a clairement des aller-retours et des chapitres parfaitement inutiles.
Je me souviens d'avoir terminé le jeu en 29 heures la première fois...et c'est énorme pour un survival-horror.

Sinon comme pour Leliquid, Styx est un jeu d’infiltration pure et en mode gobelin le jeu ne laisse absolument aucune place au combat.

----------


## Marmottas

> Le Centième Schtroumpf a été écrit avant la Schtroumpfette.
> C'est moi qui ai raison.
> (ils sont même 103 en restant dans le canon peyotien en comptant Sassette et le bébé Schtroumpf)
> 
> 
> Ce jeu est terminé


Ah bah voilà : c'est clair (et on a donc un expert ès schtroumpf sur ce forum)

PS: du coup, on dit schtroumpf-bouchon ou  tire-bouschtroumpf ?

----------


## Catel

On dit pain au chocolat.

----------


## Kalh

> PS: du coup, on dit schtroumpf-bouchon ou tire-bouschtroumpf ?


Ça ne peut être que schtroumpf-bouchon, tire-bouschtroumpf est grammaticalement incorrect. 

A la rigueur tire-schtroumpf, mais ça peut porter à confussion  ::):

----------


## akaraziel

schtroumpf au chocolat ou schtroumpfolatine ?  ::ninja::

----------


## esprex

> Je viens de finir *Alien : Isolation*...


Tu me donnes sacrément envie, j'aime pas les films d'horreur, j'aime pas les jeux d'horreur, j'aime pas ce qui fait globalement flipper de manière "débile"... mais j'adore Alien et son ambiance... Mais j'ai un peu peur que le jeu se résume qu'à une bonne ambiance...

----------


## FericJaggar

Globalement c'est ça oui, la partie gameplay est assez basique. Mais l'ambiance est vraiment top, en tant que fan d'Alien il faut y avoir joué.

----------


## Bus

> Je viens de finir *Alien : Isolation*...
> 
> Et c'est drôle parce que :
> 1. je n'aime pas jouer à me faire peur (même les montagnes russes dans la vraie vie ça n'a jamais été mon truc)
> 2. c'est mon 1er survival horror
> 
> Et bien ce jeu aura définitivement eu un impact sur ma "vie" de joueur. Même en dépit du fait qu'il me faisait flipper ma race en continu, je n'arrivais pas à arrêter d'y jouer. Je le trouve addictif à mort (haha). Et maintenant que je l'ai fini, j'y pense tout le temps, et je continue à me regarder des videos de gameplay sur Youtube...
> Je le trouve monstrueusement immersif, avec une ambiance absolument jamais vue (par moi) dans aucun autre jeu, et une tension permanente du début jusqu'à la fin, même quand l'Alien n'est pas prévu dans le chapitre - surtout quand il n'y est pas, d'ailleurs, car la crainte de voir re-débarquer ton pire cauchemar est encore plus grande avec l'incertitude. Egalement, je ne me suis jamais senti aussi seul dans un jeu vidéo, et je n'ai jamais autant apprécié de rencontrer à nouveau dans un jeu des interlocuteurs humains et amicaux - mais tellement vulnérables...
> 
> ...


Ca fait un petit moment que j'ai ce jeu dans mon backlog et je l'ai enfin lancé il y a quelques jours, et bon sang, dès le début je flippe, exactement comme tu dis, même quand l'alien n'est pas au programme je sursaute parce qu'on ne sait jamais.

Je suis très d'accord avec toi aussi sur la raison de cette flippe. Comme dans Amnesia, la clé, c'est d'incarner un personnage faible, dépassé par la menace. Tu peux mettre autant de monstres que tu veux, si tu es armé jusqu'aux dents et que la base du gameplay est de les exploser avec tes grosses pétoires, le jeu n'est pas fait pour être effrayant. Ou alors, avant d'avoir les pétoires, il faut au moins avoir passé un moment démuni face au danger, histoire d'avoir cette peur chevillée au corps.




> *Serpent in the Staglands...*Un JDR assez rugueux à la narration relativement obscure et dont les décisions "impactantes" que l'on prend au cours du jeu sont tout autant obscures avec pour conséquence de donner une fin intéressante (pas vraiment celle que l'on attendait).


Ca m'intéresserait d'avoir plus de détails sur ce jeu, qui me rend curieux mais dont je me méfie en même temps. Comment se passe l'exploration? Est-ce qu'on peut interragir avec le monde autrement qu'en se battant et en parlant à des donneurs de quêtes avec des dialogues à sens unique?

----------


## hisvin

> Ca m'intéresserait d'avoir plus de détails sur ce jeu, qui me rend curieux mais dont je me méfie en même temps. Comment se passe l'exploration? Est-ce qu'on peut interragir avec le monde autrement qu'en se battant et en parlant à des donneurs de quêtes avec des dialogues à sens unique?


C'est un JDR en temps réel avec pause avec une carte pour les déplacements longs et une vue de dessus pour les déplacements localisés. Globalement, les dialogues sont à sens unique ou plutôt à 1 coup (tu "foires" et le dialogue finit définitivement) avec une pincée d'influence liée à certaines capacités des personnages (noblesse, philosophie...)
http://www.rpgcodex.net/article.php?id=10338

----------


## Zerger

> Je suis très d'accord avec toi aussi sur la raison de cette flippe.


La principale raison de flippe dans Alien Isolation, c'est que l'Alien n'est pas scripté et peut surgir à tout moment dans ta partie, hormis quelque zones de sécurité qui sont peu nombreuses. C'est sa grande différence avec les autres jeux du même genre, on a l'impression d'etre en permanence en danger. Même dans Amnesia TDD (qui est très bon), on arrive facilement à deviner si on est dans une zone "de danger" ou "sécurisée". Du coup, on peut relâcher plus facilement la pression quand on sait qu'on ne risque absolument rien.
Dans Alien Isolation, tu serres les fesses du début jusqu'à la fin  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu me donnes sacrément envie, j'aime pas les films d'horreur, j'aime pas les jeux d'horreur, j'aime pas ce qui fait globalement flipper de manière "débile"... mais j'adore Alien et son ambiance... Mais j'ai un peu peur que le jeu se résume qu'à une bonne ambiance...


Y'a quand même tout un gameplay de cache-cache avec l'Alien.

----------


## esprex

> Y'a quand même tout un gameplay de cache-cache avec l'Alien.


Tu as combien de secondes pour te cacher ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Généralement quelques secondes, mais sans courir !  :;): 

Et tu peux lancer des cailloux pour le faire aller dans une autre direction

----------


## schouffy

> Y'a quand même tout un gameplay de cache-cache avec l'Alien.


Basé sur des réactions aléatoires, moi j'ai pas trouvé ça intéressant du tout. Mais je recommande quand même le jeu.

----------


## FericJaggar

Oui, certains moments m'ont complètement sorti du jeu. Je laisse l'Alien une vingtaine de mètre derrière moi, j'ouvre une porte et oh surprise ! qui s'est téléporté magiquement et se trouve face à moi ? Game over.
Ou alors, ce moment mémorable du Medical où l'Alien persiste à rôder autour du lit où je suis recroquevillé pendant que deux civils discutent tranquillement en fumant une clope dans le couloir d'à côté. Ah, et même le premier leurre sonore ne les a pas fait tué par l'Alien qu persistait à les ignorer. Ce qui a fini par me lasser dans ce jeu c'est la sensation d'être la cible quasi exclusive du monstre, comme dans ces Call of Duty où l'ennemi ignore tous tes alliés pour te viser toi. La ficelle est vraiment très grosse. J'étais content de terminer le jeu parce que je finissais par en avoir marre. Un des quelques jeux où j'ai regretté de jouer en hardcore directement.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je suis très d'accord avec toi aussi sur la raison de cette flippe. Comme dans Amnesia, la clé, c'est d'incarner un personnage faible, dépassé par la menace. Tu peux mettre autant de monstres que tu veux, si tu es armé jusqu'aux dents et que la base du gameplay est de les exploser avec tes grosses pétoires, le jeu n'est pas fait pour être effrayant. Ou alors, avant d'avoir les pétoires, il faut au moins avoir passé un moment démuni face au danger, histoire d'avoir cette peur chevillée au corps.


Je pense au contraire que la clé de la peur c'est de laisser suffisamment de marge de manœuvre au joueur pour pas qu'il se sente totalement démuni, sinon tu perds ton implication.

Encore une fois pour moi un des meilleurs moment du JV pour ça c'est le Labo X16 de Stalker, parce que tu affrontes quelque chose d'inconnu et puissant dans un cadre effrayant, mais tu n'es pas impuissant, du coup t'es à fond dans le jeu pour survivre, et toute l'ambiance frappe encore plus fort.

----------


## RegisF

> Je pense au contraire que la clé de la peur c'est de laisser suffisamment de marge de manœuvre au joueur pour pas qu'il se sente totalement démuni, sinon tu perds ton implication.
> 
> Encore une fois pour moi un des meilleurs moment du JV pour ça c'est le Labo X16 de Stalker, parce que tu affrontes quelque chose d'inconnu et puissant dans un cadre effrayant, mais tu n'es pas impuissant, du coup t'es à fond dans le jeu pour survivre, et toute l'ambiance frappe encore plus fort.


Il y a aussi l’hôtel hanté dans Vampire Mascarade Bloodline qui correspond bien à ce que tu décris.

----------


## Safo

> Je suis très d'accord avec toi aussi sur la raison de cette flippe. Comme dans Amnesia, la clé, c'est d'incarner un personnage faible, dépassé par la menace.


Et perso c'est ce qui me gave dans la majorité des jeux actuel dans ce genre là où tout est basé sur l’ambiance sans avoir de gameplay intéressant à côté.
Pour moi créer cette flip via un simulateur de cache-cache ou du jumpscare basic en promenade meme en ayant une ambiance du tonerre n'est pas adapté au support.

Pour ça je préfère m’asseoir pénard et regarder un film "prévu pour" qui fera ca mieux ou en tout cas sans avoir à ma tapper un gameplay uniquement basé sur le mouvement (bien trop souvent poussif et tellement désagréable). 




> Tu peux mettre autant de monstres que tu veux, si tu es armé jusqu'aux dents et que la base du gameplay est de les exploser avec tes grosses pétoires, le jeu n'est pas fait pour être effrayant. Ou alors, avant d'avoir les pétoires, il faut au moins avoir passé un moment démuni face au danger, histoire d'avoir cette peur chevillée au corps.


Pas d'accord.
Un fps comme AVP fonctionne beaucoup mieux qu’Isolation, Amnesia et consort pour moi par exemple. Et il n’y en a quasi pas (surout de bons) malheureusement.
Et tu peux très bien te sentir démuni meme avec une gatling entre les mains – via des munitions limitées, un perso très faible à coté, des armes qui s’enraillent ou que sais-je encore.
Typiquement l’exemple qui me vient c’est celui de Sylvine juste au-dessus dans Stalker. Il y avait des passages bien flippants (labos and co) tout en ayant un perso tout à fait capable de se défendre.
Pareil pour VTMB sur certains passages.
Ou encore Fear mais en moins prononcé.

Le summum c'est les jeux qui tentent de faire les deux avec un perso tétraplégique mais qui peut éventuellement avoir un peu de répondant (vite fait hein).
Les déplacements sont hyper laborieux pour te donner ce sentiment d’oppression quand tu es poursuivis (et pas que) et les armes, s’il en est, sont juste anecdotiques et juste bien trop mal fichues pour parler de gameplay ou simplement diversifier celui-ci correctement.

----------


## Zerger

> Encore une fois pour moi un des meilleurs moment du JV pour ça c'est le Labo X16 de Stalker


Tout le monde cite ce passage, moi je me souviens juste d'un couloir avec un monstre surpuissant dans mon dos... que j'ai ignoré en courant jusqu'à la fin du couloir et en accédant à la map d'après. Ce montre, on ne le recroise plus, fin de l'histoire.

J'ai beaucoup aimé la trilogie Stalker, mais clairement ca ne fait pas peur, à aucun moment, jamais, nada!

----------


## Bus

> Je pense au contraire que la clé de la peur c'est de laisser suffisamment de marge de manœuvre au joueur pour pas qu'il se sente totalement démuni, sinon tu perds ton implication.
> 
> Encore une fois pour moi un des meilleurs moment du JV pour ça c'est le Labo X16 de Stalker, parce que tu affrontes quelque chose d'inconnu et puissant dans un cadre effrayant, mais tu n'es pas impuissant, du coup t'es à fond dans le jeu pour survivre, et toute l'ambiance frappe encore plus fort.


Je suis d'accord avec l'exemple du Labo de Stalker, qui m'avait fait bien flipper. Mais même avec des pétoires, dans Stalker on est faible, on crève vite, la tension est permanente. Et dans le labo, perso, je me demandais sur quoi j'allais tomber et comme le jeu me montrait que les menaces capables de me tuer rapidement existent, cette appréhension jouait beaucoup.
Bon, j'avoue que je sais plus si le jeu est comme ça de base, pour le premier Stalker dans mes souvenirs je crois avoir installé tout de suite des mods pour qu'on puisse crever d'une balle bien placée, même chose pour les ennemis. Le côté survival était bien plus renforcé.

----------


## Dicsaw

> moi je me souviens juste d'un couloir avec un monstre surpuissant dans mon dos... que j'ai ignoré en courant jusqu'à la fin du couloir et en accédant à la map d'après.


Euh t'es sur que tu parles du x16 ?

----------


## LaitLucratif

*Shadowrun Returns*
Presque 11h de jeu, bah ce fut vraiment sympa. Les combats sont pas fous et souvent trop faciles, mais pas désagréables pour autant, tout est fluide. Ce que j'ai surtout aimé c'est ce petit scénar' façon polar noir et comment on te fout la tête la première dans un univers vraiment intéressant et ce sans explications ni tartines de lore à lire. Je connaissais pas le JDR avant de lancer ce jeu, et je voulais justement m'initier à Shadowrun, bah ce fut efficace ! Encore beaucoup de mystères, forcément, mais du coup j'en veux encore, j'ai installé Dragonfall et Hong-Kong attend son tour tranquillement. Vu le prix de ces jeux dans des bundles ou pendant les soldes,  si vous aimez les CRPG et le cyberpunk ça serait vraiment dommage de passer à côté.

*Inside*
C'te claque ! Presque 4h d’oppression totale. Cette ambiance et cette DA de dingue... J'avais pas aimé la gueule de Limbo mais là rien à voir, c'est un régal. Là encore 0 explication sur ce qui se passe dans le jeu mais on en ressent jamais le besoin, la situation est assez claire... Comme Limbo, les puzzles sont vraiment pas compliqués mais bien sympa. Ce que pourrait donner cet univers et cette DA avec un gameplay plus développé laisse rêveur, peut être un truc à la Oddworld...

*World Of Darkness Prelude : Vampire*
Sorte de roman interactif basé sur Vampire : La Mascarade. Ça prend la forme d'un téléphone portable, on suit des conversations avec différentes personnes, il y a parfois des choix à faire. Si vous connaissez pas le lore de Vampire, oubliez, parce que même si le personnage incarné est un vampire tout frais, vous passerez à côté de biens trop de détails, et c'est vraiment gênant pour le coup... Avoir fait Vampire Bloodlines peut suffire, par contre. Sans spoiler, j'ai trouvé l'histoire vraiment intéressante et ça m'a donné pas mal d'idées pour ma chronique en cours sur le JDR papier. Ça donne un gros coup de jeune à une licence très ancrée 90's, aussi.

----------


## Olima

Je plussoie pour Inside. Faut que j'essaie de me remettre à Shadowrun un de ces jours, j'avais pas accroché la 1ere fois je ne sais plus pour quoi (trop de menus ? pas assez intuitif peut etre ?)

Sinon, je n'ai toujours pas fini The Witness. Ces puzzles me donnent mal au crâne. La grande force de ce jeu est que j'ai tout de même envie de continuer, alors que je suis du genre à jeter l'éponge assez vite sur ce type de casse-têtes...

----------


## Sylvine

> Je suis d'accord avec l'exemple du Labo de Stalker, qui m'avait fait bien flipper. Mais même avec des pétoires, dans Stalker on est faible, on crève vite, la tension est permanente.


Ba on est à peu près aussi faible que les créatures qu'on affronte, ce qui est pas le cas des Amnesia-like.

----------


## RegisF

> *Shadowrun Returns*
> Presque 11h de jeu, bah ce fut vraiment sympa. Les combats sont pas fous et souvent trop faciles, mais pas désagréables pour autant, tout est fluide. Ce que j'ai surtout aimé c'est ce petit scénar' façon polar noir et comment on te fout la tête la première dans un univers vraiment intéressant et ce sans explications ni tartines de lore à lire. Je connaissais pas le JDR avant de lancer ce jeu, et je voulais justement m'initier à Shadowrun, bah ce fut efficace ! Encore beaucoup de mystères, forcément, mais du coup j'en veux encore, j'ai installé Dragonfall et Hong-Kong attend son tour tranquillement. Vu le prix de ces jeux dans des bundles ou pendant les soldes,  si vous aimez les CRPG et le cyberpunk ça serait vraiment dommage de passer à côté.


Tu as joué quelle classe ?
Je me permets de te conseiller les versions SNES et Megadrive, orientées action/rpg, mais avec toujours cette ambiance si particulière. La version snes te permet d'ailleurs de jouer un pj que tu as croisé au début de shadowrun.

----------


## znokiss

> Sinon, je n'ai toujours pas fini The Witness. Ces puzzles me donnent mal au crâne. La grande force de ce jeu est que j'ai tout de même envie de continuer, alors que je suis du genre à jeter l'éponge assez vite sur ce type de casse-têtes...


Pareil, mais après, tu te sens demi-dieu quand t'en trouve un bien retors. Ça ou la tape sur le front genre "mais bordel j'suis trop bête".

----------


## FericJaggar

> Euh t'es sur que tu parles du x16 ?


Il doit confondre avec la Sangsue des égouts sous la base militaire.

----------


## LaitLucratif

> Je plussoie pour Inside. Faut que j'essaie de me remettre à Shadowrun un de ces jours, j'avais pas accroché la 1ere fois je ne sais plus pour quoi (trop de menus ? pas assez intuitif peut etre ?)


Ouais, niveau interface, finition etc. c'est un peu cheap. Après si t'accroches pas à l'univers faut pas trop te forcer, c'est pas un jeu exceptionnel à part ça !




> Tu as joué quelle classe ?
> Je me permets de te conseiller les versions SNES et Megadrive, orientées action/rpg, mais avec toujours cette ambiance si particulière. La version snes te permet d'ailleurs de jouer un pj que tu as croisé au début de shadowrun.


J'ai fais au plus simple parce que je comprenais moins le reste : street samurai.
Ah intéressant les vieux Shadowrun, j'y jetterais un œil.

----------


## Zerger

> Euh t'es sur que tu parles du x16 ?


Ah oui le labo, c'est le truc ou je suis resté bloqué bien 30 minutes parce qu'il fallait vider toutes ses munitions sur les anomalies de feu ? Alors que toutes les autres anomalies du jeu ne peuvent pas être blessées ou supprimées

----------


## Dicsaw

T'étais bourré quand t'y a joué ?  :tired:

----------


## akaraziel

> Tout le monde cite ce passage, moi je me souviens juste d'un couloir avec un monstre surpuissant dans mon dos... que j'ai ignoré en courant jusqu'à la fin du couloir et en accédant à la map d'après. Ce montre, on ne le recroise plus, fin de l'histoire.


Tu confonds avec le contrôleur dans les souterrains d'Agroprom.  :;): 
Ceci dit, pour moi c’était aussi un passage flippant la première fois : le truc arrive dans ton dos, tu comprends pas ce qui t'arrive, et fait pas mal de dégâts.

Dans les Stalker y'a pas mal de passages comme ça, perso j'arrive encore à me faire surprendre par des sangsue qui sortent de nulle part .Faut dire aussi que l'ambiance sonore joue beaucoup : tu entends des hurlements, des grognements, la nuit on y voit rien. Puis l'ambiance des orages/emissions quoi !  ::wub:: 
Chercher un abri en urgence et tomber dans un repère de Snorks.  :Bave: 

Edit :



Spoiler Alert! 


Ah oui le labo, c'est le truc ou je suis resté bloqué bien 30 minutes parce qu'il fallait vider toutes ses munitions sur les anomalies de feu ? Alors que toutes les autres anomalies du jeu ne peuvent pas être blessées ou supprimées



Alors non. Y'a un seul mob qui fait ça, et il se fait passer pour une anomalie telekinesique.  :;): 
Mais il est vrai qu'il peut être chiant à buter parce que sa hitbox est pas facile à trouver.

----------


## Zerger

J'aurais préféré.
Tu es conditionné tout le long du jeu pour éviter les anomalies, même les trucs qui te balance des chaises et des caisses à la gueule ne peuvent pas être tués. Et là, d'un coup, faut piger que tu peux buter des flammes en tirant dessus. Et encore, faut vider ses munitions pour les descendre.. Du coup, j'ai du tirer dessus, voir que ca ne faisait rien et du coup, j'ai essayé de chercher une solution ailleurs.

Mais ouais, même si j'ai beaucoup aimé l'ambiance du jeu (surtout le premier), j'ai jamais réussi à ressentir la pression ou sursauter en jeu

----------


## akaraziel

> même les trucs qui te balance des chaises et des caisses à la gueule ne peuvent pas être tués


Bah si justement  :^_^:

----------


## FericJaggar

Ils sont chiants à trouver par contre ces sales avortons, vu leur gueule je comprends qu'ils se cachent...

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ah oui le labo, c'est le truc ou je suis resté bloqué bien 30 minutes parce qu'il fallait vider toutes ses munitions sur les anomalies de feu ? Alors que toutes les autres anomalies du jeu ne peuvent pas être blessées ou supprimées


Les anomalies ne sont pas comptées comme des créatures et ne peuvent donc pas être blessées, effectivement, mais il y a pas d'exception à la règle. Et si tu parles des poltergeists il n'y en a aucun dans le laboratoire X-16. C'est à X-18 que tu en trouves, dont un Pyrogeist qui est plus difficile à viser mais n'est pas plus résistant que les autres. (Qui sont eux-mêmes assez fragiles)




> J'aurais préféré.
> Tu es conditionné tout le long du jeu pour éviter les anomalies, même les trucs qui te balance des chaises et des caisses à la gueule ne peuvent pas être tués.


Il n'y a rien qui te conditionne à éviter les poltergeist. Au contraire c'est des grosses boules d’électricité qui se déplacent bruyamment et ont des impacts très visibles si tu tire dessus ne serait-ce qu'une seule fois. Le premier réflexe lorsque t'en vois un pour la première fois c'est de vider ton chargeur dessus.




> Et là, d'un coup, faut piger que tu peux buter des flammes en tirant dessus. Et encore, faut vider ses munitions pour les descendre.. Du coup, j'ai du tirer dessus, voir que ca ne faisait rien et du coup, j'ai essayé de chercher une solution ailleurs.


Très franchement je vois pas comment tu peux te tromper sur ça. La première fois que tu rencontre le pyrogeist c'est après avoir passé vingt minutes à tirer sur des ennemis qui ont exactement la même apparence, les impacts quand tu lui tire dessus sont d'avantage visibles et en plus tu te retrouves enfermé avec lui. 









> Tout le monde cite ce passage, moi je me souviens juste d'un couloir avec un monstre surpuissant dans mon dos... que j'ai ignoré en courant jusqu'à la fin du couloir et en accédant à la map d'après. Ce montre, on ne le recroise plus, fin de l'histoire.
> 
> J'ai beaucoup aimé la trilogie Stalker, mais clairement ca ne fait pas peur, à aucun moment, jamais, nada!


Tu parles peut-être du pseudo-géant sur lequel tu tombes dans les égouts après être sorti du labo X-16, auquel cas c'est faux de dire que tu ne le recroise plus jamais. En fait il y en a même un plus tôt dans le jeu, dans une des salles du labo X-18.

----------


## PhenixHeaven

> Je veux bien ton point de vue sur l'IA moi aussi...


Je réponds tardivement, j'ai vu que d'autres avaient déjà enrichi le sujet avec leur avis. Je trouve que je ne suis pas forcément le mieux placé pour juger de l'IA de l'Alien parce que je ne suis justement pas habitué aux "jeux-qui-font-peur".
Je pense que c'est une question d'immersion personnelle. Je n'ai jamais joué au jeu en regardant la ficelle, en me disant "ah ouais regarde, l'IA, pas mal sur ce coup-là...". D'ailleurs je ne suis pas ce genre de joueur : je suis très premier degré dans mes plaisirs vidéo-ludiques, très "immergé". Quand je vois les "ficelles", les mécaniques, alors c'est que c'est vraiment nul.

Et peut-être que c'est ça, une IA réussie : une IA qui te fait oublier qu'en fait tout ça c'est du toc. Dans Alien Isolation, l'Alien réagit à ton comportement. Si tu es très très discret, il va te chercher en faisant "simplement" sa ronde... Si tu te fais remarquer (bruits de pas, marcher debout, utilisation du capteur, utilisation des casiers pour se planquer...), il va venir là où il a repéré le bruit, et il va chercher activement, il va rester là, il va humer... Et si tu es maladroit (et prétentieux), tu vas carrément te faire traquer et prendre cher, car il ne lâchera pas le morceau.

C'est un jeu qui se joue "au bruit" : bruits lourds des pas de l'Alien = tu dois te planquer, mais en même temps tu sais où il est. Bruits sourds dans les conduits de plafond = tu es en relative sécurité puisqu'il n'est pas dans les couloirs, mais par contre il peut débarquer à n'importe quel moment depuis n'importe quelle bouche d'aération... C'est pour ça que certains peuvent avoir l'impression que l'Alien s'est "téléporté" : il ne s'est pas "téléporté", il a juste utilisé les conduits pour te coincer - et toi tu n'as pas "guetté" à l'oreille. En d'autres termes, il n'a pas triché : il a juste été plus malin que toi (ou moins prétentieux ^^).

Oui, Alien Isolation, c'est un jeu de cache-cache avec l'Alien, avec lui dans le rôle du prédateur et toi dans le rôle de la proie. Une fois, dans un des derniers chapitres, j'étais en train de faire des allers-retours dans un labo enfumé et sans trop de lumière. L'Alien te traque à mort car il n'y a plus que toi et lui à cet endroit. Je l'ai attiré dans une salle, me suis mis debout (quelle erreur !) pour me "grouiller" d'aller dans le couloir, et j'ai cherché une planque dans l'obscurité (en gros, derrière une caisse). Tout ça faisait un peu plus de bruit que d'habitude. Je me suis planqué, j'ai attendu 1 minute... Puis j'ai fait un "lean" pour voir si la voie était libre... et là, tapi dans l'obscurité, il y avait l'Alien : caché, immobile, silencieux, tourné dans ma direction. En train de m'attendre, en silence, sans bouger, sans respirer, sans grogner. Juste prêt à me sauter dessus si je m'étais dit : "ouais la voie est libre".

Personnellement, en 25-30h de jeu, je n'ai jamais vu "d'incohérence" dans son comportement. Grâce à des patches depuis la sortie initiale, peut-être ?

----------


## Zerger

> Bah si justement



Sérieux ? 
J'ai passé les 3 Stalkers à éviter ces merdes  ::): 
Putain, on pouvait tuer les boules electriques aussi ?? En plus, elles font toujours le même trajet et à chaque fois, il y a les petits renforcements qui vont bien pour esquiver leur trajectoire. Je voyais ça comme un mini puzzle  ::P: 

Franchement, tu vois des flammes ou de l’électricité, tu te dis pas "je vais tirer au pompe dessus pour le tuer", tu te dis que c'est insensible et qu'il faut l'éviter

----------


## schouffy

Je crois que ma réaction première a été de paniquer et de vider mes chargeurs dessus  :^_^: 
Putain faut que je me refasse du Stalker.

----------


## Zerger

C'est là que je me rend compte que je suis un putain de radin en jeu.
Ca explique peut être les 50 allers-retours que je fais dans Underrail "pour pas laisser un truc qui peut se revendre trainer par terre". Al-Fabet, c'est rien comparé à moi  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Sérieux ?
> J'ai passé les 3 Stalkers à éviter ces merdes
> Putain, on pouvait tuer les boules electriques aussi ?? En plus, elles font toujours le même trajet et à chaque fois, il y a les petits renforcements qui vont bien pour esquiver leur trajectoire. Je voyais ça comme un mini puzzle
> 
> Franchement, tu vois des flammes ou de l’électricité, tu te dis pas "je vais tirer au pompe dessus pour le tuer", tu te dis que c'est insensible et qu'il faut l'éviter



A ma connaissance on ne peut buter que les télékinesistes , ceci dit j'ai trouvé ça un peu par hasard, donc pas impossible que je sois passé à côté d'autres mobs déguisés en anomalie.  ::P: 
De toutes façons c'est simple : "si ça saigne, tu peux le tuer".  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

*Akin* (2016)



Puzzle game.

Je suis sûr que le principe va vous parler: dans tous les jeux d'aventure/action style Zelda, il y a ce passage où on est sur une sorte de damier, et où il faut aller d'un point A à un point B en passant par toutes les cases du damier, mais sans jamais repasser par les cases déjà visitées, ça vous parle? Akin est donc un jeu où le gameplay repose uniquement sur cette mécanique, sauf que c'est à nous de choisir le point de départ et le point d'arrivé, le but étant juste de valider toutes les cases.

D'un point de vue technique: c'est laid, la musique est moisie, l'interface pas vraiment ergonomique. Au moins la maniabilité est au rendez-vous. 96 niveaux à parcourir, puis à reparcourir dans un mode time-attack pour les plus acharnés. Si au début les tableaux sont ultra simples, rapidement ça se complexifie et bientôt vous devrez recommencer plusieurs fois un même niveau avant de trouver le bon point de départ, le bon chemin, etc... M'a fallut 2h30 pour en voir le bout, avec quelques tentatives de time attack mais sans conviction.

Donc, c'est pas le meilleur jeu au monde, on est d'accord. Mais ça reste un petit jeu casse-croute assez agréable, pour quant on a 5 minutes à perdre avant d'aller au boulot par exemple, le temps de se faire 1 ou 2 niveaux. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de mécaniques qui s'ajoutent au fur et à mesure de la progression, il y a bien le téléporteur ou la case "passe dessus 2x", mais ça reste léger et surtout mal exploité. Pour 3€, c'est peut-être un peu fort, mais en promo pourquoi pas, si le principe ne vous dérange pas évidemment.

----------


## Haelnak

*The Last of Us Remastered*

C'était très bien mais je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi certains ont crié au génie ou au "jeu de la gen".
L'infiltration n'est pas ouf, le scénario est plutôt prévisible mais les gunfights sont sympatoches grâce à l'IA agressive des ennemis (bien qu'ils soient parfois interminables).
Par contre l'ambiance est très bonne et les personnages réussis.

Au final, c'est un titre assez classique. Très réussi, mais très classique.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Metal Gear Sold 5: The Phantom Pain*, autour de 89 heures d'après Steam.

J'ai eu peur au début: ça s'ouvre 

Spoiler Alert! 


(et se finit)

 sur une mission absolument pourrave qui est à l'opposé du reste du jeu.
Heureusement, dès qu'on a vraiment la main le gameplay est absolument fantastique et ça compense largement tout le reste (temps morts de l'hélicoptère, Mother Base à la con...)

Mais l'écriture (scénario et personnages) est toute perrave. On a perdu tous les passages grandiloquents/débiles, Ocelot est devenu un second rôle générique de série tv, ainsi de suite...
Et avec ça le jeu n'est même pas fini. Ce chapitre 2 de la honte, sérieusement.
Bouh Konami d'avoir pourri la fin du développement et sorti un jeu pas fini.
Bouh Kojima aussi d'être incapable d'avoir géré le dev correctement.

Le jeu aurait franchement gagné à ne pas être un open world tout en gardant les grands camps ennemis (style...tadaaaa...Ground Zeroes), ça aurait pu donner un truc beaucoup plus maîtrisé et rythmé. Économiser du temps de dev aussi. Sérieusement, je suis très curieux de l'avancement du jeu au fur et à mesure de son dev, de savoir sur quoi ils ont perdu autant de temps, pourquoi la partie multi relou envahissant, si Metal Gear Online (auquel je n'ai pas touché) a phagocyté beaucoup de ressources...

----------


## esprex

> C'était très bien mais je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi certains ont crié au génie ou au "jeu de la gen".





> Par contre l'ambiance est très bonne et les personnages réussis.


Tu as répondu à ton interrogation.

----------


## Sylvine

> de savoir sur quoi ils ont perdu autant de temps, pourquoi la partie multi relou envahissant, si Metal Gear Online (auquel je n'ai pas touché) a phagocyté beaucoup de ressources...


C'est pas comme ça que ça marche.

Un éditeur planifie un budget en rapport avec les résultats attendu pour le jeu. Rajouter un multijoueur c'est potentiellement augmenter les bénéfices, donc ça se transforme pas une augmentation du budget, d'ailleurs c'est souvent exécuté par un autre studio que le solo.

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu as répondu à ton interrogation.


S'il suffit d'une bonne ambiance et de personnages réussis pour avoir le "jeu de la gen", autant jouer uniquement à des visual novels. Pas de risque de gameplay foiré et c'est bien souvent beaucoup moins cher.

----------


## esprex

> S'il suffit d'une bonne ambiance et de personnages réussis pour avoir le "jeu de la gen", autant jouer uniquement à des visual novels. Pas de risque de gameplay foiré et c'est bien souvent beaucoup moins cher.


Non, mais c'est là où il excelle. Ça ne veut pas dire que le reste est mauvais.

----------


## Haelnak

> Non, mais c'est là où il excelle. Ça ne veut pas dire que le reste est mauvais.


Le reste est quand même archi-classique, que ce soit le scénario, les situations ou le gameplay.
L'IA en gunfight est agressive, c'est cool, mais les mecs sont souvent incroyablement cons.

Ça me semble léger pour être qualifié de meilleur jeu sorti en 7 ans.

----------


## Catel

> S'il suffit d'une bonne ambiance et de personnages réussis pour avoir le "jeu de la gen", autant jouer uniquement à des visual novels. Pas de risque de gameplay foiré et c'est bien souvent beaucoup moins cher.


Tu as exactement tout compris à l'industrie contemporaine du jeu video.

----------


## esprex

#cetaitmieuxavant

----------


## schouffy

> Le reste est quand même archi-classique, que ce soit le scénario, les situations ou le gameplay.
> L'IA en gunfight est agressive, c'est cool, mais les mecs sont souvent incroyablement cons.
> 
> Ça me semble léger pour être qualifié de meilleur jeu sorti en 7 ans.


La "gen" a été très représentée par ce genre de jeux mis en scène/linéaires/spectaculaires, et TLOU c'est vraiment la quintessence du genre.
Si je devais donner mon jeu de la gen ce serait Dark Souls 1, mais je trouve pas que TLOU soit un mauvais choix.

----------


## Euklif

Toute façon, la gen n'est pas terminée puisqu'il sort encore des trucs sur PS3... Bande de riche! La gen d'en bas vaincra!

----------


## FericJaggar

Bande de riches, bande de riches...A sa sortie la PS3 c'était une console de bourgeois, tout de même  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini *Kathy Rain* et c'était cool.
C'est une pseudo-enquête dans les années 90, y'a une ambiance Twin Peaks, l'histoire est correcte, les personnages sympa, c'est assez court (4-5h) bref c'était agréable.
C'est très simple, à la frontière entre jeu narratif et point & click. Je l'ai fini sans regarder de soluce, ce qui n'arrive jamais dans les point & click.

----------


## Herr Peter

Re-re-re-re fini *Mirror's Edge*, qui reste un très bon jeu, mais purée qu'est-ce que les défauts de maniabilité sautent aux yeux après avoir terminé Catalyst entretemps. Le parkour dans le 2ème opus est bien plus intuitif et fluide, et de manière générale les missions sont aussi mieux amenées: dans 1er ME, on se tape trop souvent des flics qui nous tirent dessus, ça en devient fatiguant à la longue, alors qu'il y aurait pu avoir des moyens plus malins de mettre la pression au joueur sans l'emmerder avec ça.

Par contre je trouve le jeu globalement plus beau que son petit frère, malgré les années qui les séparent.

----------


## Ivano

*Stories : The Path of Destinies*

Offert sur le PSN+, ça m'a donné l'occasion. C'est pas une perle mais ça reste vraiment cool. Le jeu tourne autour de sa mécanique de choix : chaque run fera 4-5 chapitres en fonction du choix (sur deux ou sur trois proposés) à la fin de chacun, de sorte qu'il existe 24 combinaisons différentes de scénario. L'objectif principal est de s'en tirer à la fin : le héros doit donc tirer les conclusions de tous ces chemins possibles pour finir par prendre les bons choix, de sorte que les "mauvaises" fins ont toujours un intérêt. La répétition est donc à double tranchant : c'est un peu lourd de se refaire des niveaux déjà vus dans des parties précédentes (malgré quelques petites variations selon les portes qu'on ouvre), mais ils sont assez courts ; par contre, revoir des situations en faisant un choix différent donne vraiment son sel au jeu, et c'est justement à la longue qu'on finit par s'attacher aux niveaux parcourus et aux personnages. L'univers est chiche, mais ça lui donne de la valeur.

Pour le gameplay c'est un peu le système de Batman vu du dessus : on navigue facilement d'un ennemi à l'autre, on a un grappin, et il faut contrer au bon moment les attaques. Il n'y a pas énormément de variations (ni dans les habiletés disponibles, ni dans les ennemis), et aucun boss : ça aurait pourtant pu ponctuer un peu plus les niveaux, mais le risque aurait été, avec le principe de répétition, de se les cogner 25 fois.

Du coup je ne saurais le recommander à tout le monde, mais c'était fun. L'humour de l'ensemble (grâce au narrateur) a plutôt bien marché sur moi : pas de quoi se taper la cuisse mais de la légèreté assez bienvenue.

----------


## ExPanda

*Soma*
J'avais pris cher sur Amnesia et j'avais pas osé faire celui-là depuis sa sortie... J'en ressors un peu perturbé. C'est pas un jeu exceptionnel au niveau gameplay, il a même de grosses lacunes à ce niveau je trouve, si on rentre pas dedans et qu'on s'implique pas l'intérêt doit être proche du zéro. Mais il a ce truc qui fait qu'on a envie de savoir, et qu'on y repense même quand on joue plus et une fois terminé.
Je ne peux que le conseiller, même si vous êtes un gros flippeur comme moi.

----------


## Zerger

Y'a pas vraiment de gameplay, c'est plutot une histoire sur des rails avec un chouilla d'infiltration.

----------


## ExPanda

Oui voilà. Et le côté "infiltration" est assez mal foutu par moment.
Je sais pas si c'était bugué mais à des moments 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'avais un monstre immobile dans le passage obligé ou à côté de l'objectif, et pas moyen de le faire bouger même en jetant des objets à côté ou directement sur sa gueule. Le seul moyen que j'avais de passer c'était de foncer dessus, me faire choper, et quand on repart le monstre est plus au même endroit donc ça passe.


Ça me l'a fait trois fois dans le jeu, ça casse un peu le truc.  ::(:

----------


## Rakanishu

T'as aussi essayé de sprinter ? Ca marche pas mal pour attirer les monstres dans ce jeu #Trauma

----------


## ExPanda

Oui, j'ai remarqué que c'était pas spécialement le truc à faire  ::P: 

Maintenant que j'ai fini j'ai regardé des guides, et au final 

Spoiler Alert! 


le comportement des monstres est vraiment pas clair quand on joue.
En gros il faut deviner :
- qu'un coup ils sont aveugles mais entendent super bien
- un coup ils se téléportent et il faut attendre qu'ils apparaissent au bon endroit
- un coup il faut pas les regarder et passer en longeant un mur
- un coup à l'inverse il faut les regarder pour que ça les stoppe
- un coup il faut arrêter de bouger dès qu'il réagit et avancer par petits pas
- un même monstre sera une fois repoussé par les lumières, mais en aura rien à faire la fois d'après...

Si au moins il y avait moyen de comprendre ça dans le jeu, mais non. A part les proxys qui ont leur explication dans un dialogue, pour les autres faut deviner quand tu les rencontres.  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

Euh j'ai vraiment pas buter sur cet aspect. Surtout que le jeu t'explique à chaque fois comment faire face aux monstres

----------


## ExPanda

Ben j'ai du raté des trucs... 

Spoiler Alert! 


A part les proxys, j'ai jamais pu comprendre leur fonctionnement avant de me retrouver face à eux. Donc vu qu'aucun ne fonctionne comme le précédent, ça voulait dire tester des trucs. Je dois dire aussi que j'ai pas beaucoup de patience...

----------


## schouffy

J'avais pas capté toutes ces subtilités, mais je m'en suis sorti sans problème aussi. J'ai joué comme on jouait à Amnesia quoi.

----------


## ExPanda

Ben au final c'est passé sans trop galérer, vu que 

Spoiler Alert! 


dès qu'on se fait choper on repart et le monstre se retrouve ailleurs

. Mais "à la Amnesia" ça marchait que sur un monstre ou deux.
Je suppose quand même que j'ai eu des bugs. Un monstre immobile au milieu du passage qui ne réagit à strictement rien tant que j'en suis pas à aller le toucher pour lui faire un bisou, ça me semble pas normal.

J'en ai eu un beau à la fin aussi : 

Spoiler Alert! 


je me suis fait choper par le leviathan et il m'a juste fait tourner en rond pendant 2-3 minutes alors que normalement il te relâche un peu plus loin si il ne te tue pas. Le temps que je comprenne que c'était pas un moment scripté et voulu, et que je ne pouvais rien faire de spécial.

.

----------


## Bibik

Terminé à l'instant *Shantae and the Pirate's curse* avec les deux endings. Comme le premier épisode sur steam, c'est un metroidvania light et assez facile qui se boucle en une dizaine d'heures et qui peut se rejouer avec des intentions plus perfectionnistes (notamment time runs). Toujours plaisant avec des niveaux bien foutus et un l'art mignonesque qui rend le jeu plaisant à découvrir et à visiter. Un bémol toutefois : 
La pointe de difficulté surprenante sur le dernier donjon, alors ouais c'est le principe d'un donjon final mais à ce point alors que le reste du jeu se maintient dans une difficulté accessible à tous, ça conserve le joueur dans un semblant de maîtrise du jeu avant de lui balancer des passages bien retords. Du genre qu'il faut die/retry un bon paquet de fois afin de maitriser l'enchainement (là où les donjons précédents ne demandaient presque jamais ce type d'approche voire même proposaient des alternatives). Le tout sans checkpoint. Un peu dommage.

----------


## Zerger

> Ben au final c'est passé sans trop galérer, vu que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> dès qu'on se fait choper on repart et le monstre se retrouve ailleurs
> 
> . Mais "à la Amnesia" ça marchait que sur un monstre ou deux.
> Je suppose quand même que j'ai eu des bugs. Un monstre immobile au milieu du passage qui ne réagit à strictement rien tant que j'en suis pas à aller le toucher pour lui faire un bisou, ça me semble pas normal.
> ...


J'avoue que tu as eu droit à des trucs chelou  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

> J'avoue que tu as eu droit à des trucs chelou




Spoiler Alert! 


Le coup du Leviathan qui te fait tourner pendant un bon moment ça me l'a fait aussi, mais il m'a jeté pile devant la sortie ensuite :D
Coup de bol car je l'aurais jamais trouvé tout seul, je galère trop dans les fonds marins pour m'orienter, je trouve ça mal foutu (ou je suis nul).
D'ailleurs je me demande si c'est pas prévu, car il m'avait déjà choppé 2 ou 3 fois, mais brièvement, avant ça. Peut-être que si t'es vraiment mauvais le jeu te fait skip le passage mais d'une façon bien pensée.

----------


## ExPanda

Spoiler Alert! 


Dans les fonds marins globalement il suffit de suivre les lumières à chaque fois. S'il n'y en a pas faut trouver comment les allumer  ::P: 
Le leviathan m'avait déjà chopé une fois et reposé sur le chemin, mais là ça a bien duré plusieurs minutes à me montrer toujours la même boucle, et le perso qui gémissait en boucle aussi avec les mêmes lignes qui n’arrêtaient pas.



On va ptet continuer sur le topic dédié au jeu, y'a d'autres trucs qui m'ont chiffonné   ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *ABZU*. Pas grand chose à faire, mais les environnements et la musiques sont assez relaxants. Ca change après Resident Evil 4  ::):  J'ai passé un bon moment, merci à *bastien09* qui me l'a offert via cpcgifts.

----------


## Pitchblack

*Ghost 1.0*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/463270

Vraiment un très chouette metroidvania, avec une ambiance cyberpunk plus légère que le genre autorise d'habitude, et des personnages attachants.
Le scénario ne vole pas haut mais assure les petits moments de transition de manière agréable, avec une mention spéciale pour les voix, toutes très justes.
J'ai fait le jeu en mode classique, la progression est régulière, avec pas mal de possibilités de builds, et on peut même s'amuser à se créer un build qui augmente la difficulté du jeu (une branche de l'arbre de compétences vise directement les paramétres de l'environnement).
La musique est bonne : pas un grand nombre de thèmes, mais tous sympas. 
Le graphisme est beau. Si vous aimez le style 32bits cyberpunk, genre Dex, vous aimerez surement.
Un mode NG+ s'ouvre à la fin du 1er run, j'ai rapidement testé : l'environnement est un peu plus punitif, et les possibilités d'équipement sont suffisamment variés pour que l'envie m'ait gratouillé de reprendre illico le second run.
Un excellent jeu, qui de surcroît ne pèse que 256 Mo. Si une version drm-free existait je crois que je l'installerai _partout_.
Pour les amateurs de ce type de jeu, à tester !
_Et en plus j'en ai fait un gift (cf. signature)_.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ayé fini Breath of the Wild. 

J'ai adoré toute la première partie, le jeu est bien dur, on découvre la maniabilité au poil, toutes les possibilités avec le moteur physique et surtout la narration éclatée: on fait le jeu dans l'importe quel ordre et on peut même le finir au bout de la première heure (à condition de déjà le connaitre un minimum quand même). La seconde partie était moins réjouissante pour moi, on se rend compte qu'il y a quand même beaucoup de gras (les quêtes annexes chiantes, les noix mes couilles, tout ces trucs de remplissage), que les donjons principaux sont hyper simplistes et que la difficulté stagne au fur et à mesure qu'on trouve du bon matos.

Autre gros gros défauts qui butent tout l’intérêt de l’expérimentation et de l'exploration: cette putain de sauvegarde manuelle. Les gars, vous avez foutu une narration non linéaire dans un Zelda mais vous gardez toujours ce système de save moisi ?  :Facepalm:  Et il manque un truc pour presser le joueur, on a trop vite fait de se balader pour faire des trucs insignifiants.

Sinon la conclusion est bonne, je m'attendais à un truc épique et tire larme (déjà que le ton est plus mélancolique que les anciens) mais au final ça va avec le minimalisme du jeu, je vois pas trop quoi ajouter.
L'emballage (graphismes/style/musiques) est magnifique mais on parle d'un Zelda, c'est pas étonnant. 

Voila ça reste une bonne expérience qui peine un peu à se renouveler après les 30 premières heures et qui manque un peu de piquant (peut être ajouté avec le nouveau mode de difficulté qui arrive cet été... et payant  ::rolleyes:: ) MAIS c'est une chouette évolution d'un peu tout ce qui est surutilisé depuis quelques années (la grimpette, les mondes ouverts, etc).

Mon avis peut paraitre blasé la comme ça mais c'est déjà un miracle que j'ai pris le temps de le finir, y'a vraiment plus rien qui me donne envie de passer autant de temps sur un jeu solo.

----------


## Ivano

> (les quêtes annexes chiantes, les noix mes couilles, tout ces trucs de remplissage)


À propos de ça, est-ce qu'il y a des moments où on retrouve le sentiment "checklist à compléter" si fréquent dans les open-worlds ?
Vu de l'extérieur, il me semble assez éloigné du délire complétion à 100% si fréquent ailleurs, qui donne un côté corvée.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ça par contre je l'ai pas ressenti, la progression se fait très naturellement et il me semble qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de connaitre le pourcentage de jeu accompli.

En fait c'est à partir de ma première rencontre avec le boss de fin (alors que j'en étais à 15h-20h de jeu) et de ma défaite que j'ai commencé à établir cette checklist dans ma tête, toutes les quêtes principales accomplies te servent directement pour le final.

----------


## Blackogg

> À propos de ça, est-ce qu'il y a des moments où on retrouve le sentiment "checklist à compléter" si fréquent dans les open-worlds ?
> Vu de l'extérieur, il me semble assez éloigné du délire complétion à 100% si fréquent ailleurs, qui donne un côté corvée.


Il y en a un si tu décides que tu vas devoir trouver tous les secrets (et il y en a plus de 1000, dont une bonne partie ne sont là que pour s'assurer que t'en trouveras un minimum même par hasard).
Mais comme le jeu ne t'affiche les éléments sur la map qu'une fois que tu les as découvert (et que donc tu n'as aucune idée du type de secrets qu'il te reste à trouver ni de leur quantité), ça atténue cet effet.

----------


## Ivano

> il me semble qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de connaitre le pourcentage de jeu accompli.


Putain c'est cool ça, ça change des jeux qui t'affichent des pourcentages à la moindre action que tu fais.




> Mais comme le jeu ne t'affiche les éléments sur la map qu'une fois que tu les as découvert (et que donc tu n'as aucune idée du type de secrets qu'il te reste à trouver ni de leur quantité), ça atténue cet effet.


Cool derechef, la map pleine d'icônes rend l'exploration inutile d'habitude, tu vas inlassablement d'objectif en objectif.

Pour une fois (quand je pourrai y jouer du moins), j'aurai pas l'impression d'aller travailler en lançant un open-world  ::o:

----------


## RegisF

> après les 30 premières heures


T'as quand même passé au moins 30h dessus, c'est pas mal je trouve  ::):

----------


## Dicsaw

Plus de 70 même. 





> Putain c'est cool ça, ça change des jeux qui t'affichent des pourcentages à la moindre action que tu fais.


Alors il y en a un, quand tu finis l'histoire principale du jeu. J'ai vu un "25%" sur ma carte hier et en fait:




> The only way you can see what your total completion progress is at is by beating the Main Quest Walkthrough.

----------


## ShotMaster

Ba le jeu ne te pousse absolument pas à tout compléter. Au contraire, y'a 70% du 100% qui est sur les 900 machins à récupérer. Si y'en a autant, c'est justement pour qu'en explorant raisonnablement, tu en trouves assez pour répondre à tes besoins.

----------


## Ivano

> Alors il y en a un, quand tu finis l'histoire principale du jeu. J'ai vu un "25%" sur ma carte hier et en fait:


C'est plutôt une bonne idée ça, ça évite de te prendre la tête avant d'avoir fini le scénario, du coup pour ceux qui veulent "compléter" ça s'ouvre après. Le compromis me semble intelligent et ça montre qu'ils y ont réfléchi (sûrement parce qu'ils ont constaté les dérives que ça avait ailleurs).

----------


## RegisF

> C'est plutôt une bonne idée ça, ça évite de te prendre la tête avant d'avoir fini le scénario, du coup pour ceux qui veulent "compléter" ça s'ouvre après. Le compromis me semble intelligent et ça montre qu'ils y ont réfléchi (sûrement parce qu'ils ont constaté les dérives que ça avait ailleurs).


Question un peu nulle de ma part, mais une fois le jeu fini, on peut poursuivre l'aventure où il faut redémarrer de zéro dans une nouvelle partie ?

----------


## Dicsaw

Ça te place à ta dernière sauvegarde avant la fin.

----------


## RegisF

> Ça te place à ta dernière sauvegarde avant la fin.


Oh, on ne peut donc plus se promener dans Hyrule après avoir sauvé le monde  :Emo:  ?

----------


## esprex

*SUPERHOT*

C'était sympa, sans plus. Le principe de gérer le temps selon si on se déplace ou non est tout de même une idée sympa et ça donne un gameplay agréable à base d'anticipation.
Sinon très facile, très court. Heureusement que je l'ai acheté 1€.

----------


## schouffy

Tu l'as eu où pour ce prix ?

----------


## esprex

Celui dont on ne doit pas prononcer le nom  ::ninja:: 

IG.

----------


## Harest

IG ? En gros ils ont acheté une blinde de copies chez G2A durant leur tout premier deal "directement depuis les éditeurs". C'est beau.


Spoiler Alert! 


 :Gerbe:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die*. Une grosse déception :
- Une saison de 3 épisodes qui ne fait qu'à peine débuter l'histoire et qui se termine sur un gros "A suivre". En l'état, ça ne ressemble à rien.
- Des tonnes de trucs à collectionner partout pour changer de fringues et de coupe de cheveux. Complètement inutile.
- Gameplay ok à base de QTEs.

----------


## Supergounou

> Terminé *D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die*. Une grosse déception :
> - Une saison de 3 épisodes qui ne fait qu'à peine débuter l'histoire et qui se termine sur un gros "A suivre". En l'état, ça ne ressemble à rien.
> - Des tonnes de trucs à collectionner partout pour changer de fringues et de coupe de cheveux. Complètement inutile.
> - Gameplay ok à base de QTEs.


Merci de rappeler à mes souvenirs que ce jeu existe  :tired: 
Je suis déjà pas trop client de ce genre de "jeux", mais celui-là, bordel...

----------


## Big Bear

Dix fois plus de style et de sensibilité dans D4 que dans le dernier AAA "next gen", cad le dernier Mass Effect en l'occurence.

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais d'accord  :;):

----------


## Rakanishu

Terminé *Stories Untold*. Je ne spoilerai pas, mais c'était excellent, le jeu te faisant des mindfucks régulièrement (les fins du 1er et 3e épisode Oo, ou tout le dernier épisode *_*), et l'histoire est très bonne. 

C'était aussi fun de tâtonner à la recherche du bon mot dans les mini-jeux d'aventure textuels, et la 3e histoire impose presque d'avoir un petit papier & crayon pour se souvenir de ce qu'on a noté, c'était cool comme tout *_*

----------


## Haelnak

*Horizon Zero Dawn*

En gros :

- IA des humains indigne d'un AAA (ou même d'un jeu indé) et les combats contre eux affligeants de nullité
- PNJs plats et oubliables, sauf deux
- map parsemée de hautes murailles naturelles à la MGSV mais probablement pour des raisons d'optimisation ici parce que le level design est très basique
- monde bourré de merdouille à la Ubi
- écriture moyenne
- situations rencontrées pendant les quêtes très redondantes, quasiment aucune variété
- escalade à la Mad Max (peinture)
- rendu de l'eau honteux
- trop propret visuellement (flagrant au niveau du chara design)
- globalement trop "statique", rien ne réagit aux actions du personnage principal, notamment les végétaux
- gestion du _time of day_ parfois étrange, il "saute" parfois entre deux color grading différents sans transition (notamment en fin de soirée/nuit)
- niveau météo, soit il fait un soleil de plomb, soit il pleut à mort, et la transition entre les deux est ridicule (hyper coloré -> noir et blanc)
- inventaire tout moisi
- baigné 90% du temps dans une lumière intense excessive à faire passer les couchés de soleil de The Witcher 3 pour un modèle de sobriété

+ Aloy
+ bestiaire robotique excellent, varié et assez intelligemment justifié
+ combats contre les robots souvent très bons
+ arsenal varié
+ très classe visuellement
+ DA assez rarement prise à défaut
+ "formule Far Cry" parfaitement recyclée afin de donner quelque chose de nettement mieux
+ chara design parfois bizarre mais toujours original 
+ background (tribus, sectes, etc.) plutôt réussi


On a donc un jeu plutôt bon mais très oubliable.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

"Terminé" State of Decay YOSE, oui bon ben c'était pas foufou, je m'attendais à quelque chose d'hyper prenant, avec un scénar ou au moins un univers qui m'aurait chopé à la trachée, mais non, bien déçu du coup.
Bon déjà c'est extrêmement laid et la maniabilité est partie cueillir des fleurs et ont l'a jamais revue... Y a une espèce d'ambiance qui a réussi à m'accrocher partiellement et j'y ai donc passé une dizaine d'heures, mais j'ai fini par m'emmerder assez rapidement, c'est hyper répétitif et le semblant de scénario aurait gagné a avoir un minimum de cut scenes dignes de ce nom...

Du coup je pense même pas aller tâter les DLC (Breakdown et Lifeline) qui sont filés de base avec cette "Year One Survival Edition" (YOSE).

----------


## Nono

Aquaria. Il y a des très bons moments, d'autres un peu plus chiants, et un ou deux niveaux carrément inutiles. Tout bien pesé, je ne sais pas si je le conseillerai à quelqu'un. Il faut vraiment aimer explorer en prenant son temps.

----------


## Supergounou

> Il faut vraiment aimer explorer en prenant son temps.


C'est ça. Mon avis de lors que je l'avais fini, si jamais ça t'intéresse:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10387634

----------


## Nono

Bien ton avis. Je suis d'accord sur le fait que ça manque de sauvegarde. Une de temps en temps à des endroits judicieux, ça m'aurait donné envie de finir le dernier boss par exemple.

Sinon les première heures ne m'ont pas trop ennuyées. C'est surtout le passage dans les abysses plongées dans l'obscurité, et le monde de glace qui ne sert à rien du tout. Mais pour ce dernier on ne doit perdre qu'une demi-heure donc ça va.

----------


## Mordicus

> Aquaria. Il y a des très bons moments, d'autres un peu plus chiants, et un ou deux niveaux carrément inutiles. Tout bien pesé, je ne sais pas si je le conseillerai à quelqu'un. Il faut vraiment aimer explorer en prenant son temps.


J'en suis rendu au boss de fin, et je n'arrive pas à me décider à le finir. D'abord, parce que j'ai vu des vidéos et il a l'air ultra chiant avec 50 formes différentes. Ensuite parce que je devrais faire le plein de gâteaux et autres machins, histoire de survivre, et pour ça, il faut se taper toute la carte pour ensuite faire la popote et je ne me souviens plus où se trouvent les bons coins à champignons. Bref, je crois que je vais regarder la fin sur youtube. Il m'a tenu presque 30 heures cela dit, si j'en crois le compteur interne (mais je suis lent).

----------


## Supergounou

Je crois que le monde de glace, je ne l'avais même pas découvert  ::unsure::

----------


## Nono

> J'en suis rendu au boss de fin, et je n'arrive pas à me décider à le finir. D'abord, parce que j'ai vu des vidéos et il a l'air ultra chiant avec 50 formes différentes. Ensuite parce que je devrais faire le plein de gâteaux et autres machins, histoire de survivre, et pour ça, il faut se taper toute la carte pour ensuite faire la popote et je ne me souviens plus où se trouvent les bons coins à champignons. Bref, je crois que je vais regarder la fin sur youtube. Il m'a tenu presque 30 heures cela dit, si j'en crois le compteur interne (mais je suis lent).


19 heures pour moi, mais sans collectionner tous les secrets. Le boss de fin est largement faisable, sauf sa forme finale. Au bout de deux essais, j'avais compris la technique, mais comme il faut repartir du début à chaque fois, j'ai laissé tomber.
En plus pour infliger le coup final, il faut rapidement se dégager, et pour ça je suis très très mauvais. Par exemple la tentacule de la pieuvre, il m'a fallu au moins 4 tentatives pour faire le mouvement parfait sans me faire attraper. Peut-être qu'avec le combo clavier/souris c'est plus maniable.

Ou alors il faut un gros paquet de feuilles et autres gâteaux de soin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je crois que le monde de glace, je ne l'avais même pas découvert


T'as rien perdu  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé CoD Black Ops II, que j'avais laissé de côté un moment alors qu'il ne me restait que deux missions. Aucune raison d'y retourner, on a laaaaargement fait mieux depuis.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé Wolfenstein : The New Order. Ahhhh ben voilà, enfin un jeu qui m'a plu, joli, plutôt maniable pour un manchot du FPS comme moi, les ziks sont franchement cool...

Hâte de me mettre sur The Old Blood maintenant  :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

*Nioh*, 70h et 90% des achievements, pas loin de le platiner ! Excellent jeu, de quoi s'occuper, c'est cool.

----------


## Supergounou

*The Witness* (2016)



Exploration/puzzles. 

+ Visuellement splendide, grosse DA. Jeux d'ombres et de perspectives magnifiques.
+ Grosse ambiance.
+ Énigmes nombreuses et très intelligentes, qui demandent pour certaines de bien se retourner le cerveau.
+ La carte, variée et cohérente, on ne s'ennuie pas à la parcourir.
+ Les 

Spoiler Alert! 


stèles noires, j'ai adoré chercher les trajets dans les paysages

.
+ Obligé d'utiliser une feuille et un crayon pour pas mal d'énigmes, j'adore.
+ 25h de durée de vie en flânant un peu.

- Quelques bugs graphiques, rien de gênant cela-dit.
- Bande son discrète.
- Trop peu de variété dans les mécaniques des énigmes (même si elles sont au final vraiment toutes différentes).
- Une putain d'énigme à mon avis complètement foirée, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec sa résolution.
- Narration planquée et obscure, vraiment dommage ça semblait intéressant.
- "End game" un peu en deçà du reste.

J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé The Witness. Jonathan Blow renouvelle un coup de génie après Braid, avec un jeu beau, lyrique, intelligent. Quelques petits égarements ici et là, mais majoritairement grandiose. Les 20 premières heures que j'ai passé dessus ont été littéralement magiques, et malgré un final un peu poussif, l'expérience s'est montrée largement positive.

Pour conclure, aperçu de mes notes pour les curieux. *ATTENTION, POSSIBILITÉ DE SE SPOIL DES RÉSOLUTIONS D’ÉNIGMES!!!*



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## znokiss

Ahaha, magnifique le coup des notes. 
Pour les ayatollah du spoil, vous pouvez regarder, faudrait vraiment le vouloir pour se péter l'un ou l'autre puzzle.

Par contre, tes feuilles à carreaux jaunies, t'as cherché ça au grenier ? On dirait du du parchemin de 1737. Ou alors c'était pour faire roleplay genre calepin du type perdu sur une île déserte..  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

*Crypt of the Necrodancer*, fini et laissé tomber à la fois  :tired: 

Alors le jeu est sympa, les musiques très chouettes. Mais entre sa difficulté élevée et le fait de devoir être en permanence en rythme, le jeu devient très vite éprouvant et j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à me plonger dedans.
Seulement voilà, pour parcourir l'histoire, il faut refaire le jeu avec différents persos dont un qui est juste un gros doigt d'honneur totalement incompréhensible de la part du dev puisqu'il nécessite de faire une partie parfaite sans prendre le moindre dégat ni faire une faute de rythme  ::huh:: 
Donc j'ai fini le jeu avec Cadence et Melody, et je le laisse tomber à cause d'Aria.

Je comprend toujours pas pourquoi sur la dizaine de persos dispos, le scénario requiert le perso du challenge ultime. Le dev vient de chier dans mon assiette, je n'ai plus faim....  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

> Le dev vient de chier dans mon assiette, je n'ai plus faim....


Ahah  ::P:  Un peu pareil, j'ai bien aimé le jeu mais j'ai jamais eu le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout...

----------


## Olima

Ah the Witness, je commence à craquer, j'ai regardé la solution d'un puzzle que je galérais trop à finir (pas le plus difficile à ce qu'il parait, mais même avec la soluce, je comprends toujours pas le truc... :/)

----------


## znokiss

Tiens, j'ai aussi regardé une soluce quelques fois (3 ou 4, envoyez les pierres). A chaque fois je me suis senti très con d'avoir pas trouvé un truc si évident. Et la fois où j'ai pas capté malgré la soluce, j'ai fait et refait le truc jusqu'à comprendre, parce que ça m'énerve plus de partir sans savoir que de passer 12mn à comprendre le pourquoi du comment.

----------


## FrousT

Pareil j'ai craquer sur un ou deux symboles après 20 min d'arrache de cheveux, et puis c'est juste pour comprendre l'intérêt d'un symbole donc j'ai pas honte, t'a tout les autres puzzle par la suite pour prouver que t'es un vrai  :B):

----------


## wiotts

> il nécessite de faire une partie parfaite sans prendre le moindre dégat ni faire une faute de rythme


Pas besoin d'une partie entière. Finir zone par zone suffit.
De plus on commence avec une armure qui te laisse droit à 1 erreur. De nombreux objets permettent également de se prendre un coup sans mourrir (couronne de téléportation, armure de verre, sorts de bouclier, et j'en passe).
Après, je te l'accorde, cela reste difficile.




> le scénario requiert le perso du challenge ultime


Faux. Le perso du  challenge ultime, tu ne l'as pas débloqué (et moi non plus d'ailleurs...)

----------


## Olima

Non mais du coup j'ai copié la soluce exactement, et j'ai pu avancer. C'était un puzzle dans le niveau avec les ombres, l'avant dernier je crois. D'après la soluce (je reste vague, je pense que ça spoilera personne) il y avait un truc dans le décor qui devait m'indiquer la solution. Mais même en regardant là où le walkthrough me dit, je ne vois pas le rapport avec le résultat sur le puzzle  ::P: .
(moi j'ai craqué au moment où je commençais à bloquer sur trois endroits à la fois, et que j'avais plus relancé le jeu depuis trois jours du coup. finalement je préfère tricher un peu que tout laisser tomber  ::P:  )

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Crypt of the Necrodancer*, fini et laissé tomber à la fois 
> 
> Alors le jeu est sympa, les musiques très chouettes. Mais entre sa difficulté élevée et le fait de devoir être en permanence en rythme:


Je ne l'ai pas terminé et pas rejoué depuis longtemps mais de mémoire je prenais un des persos qui permet de ne pas avoir à respecter le rythme en permanence.

Je sais, normalement ça fait partie du charme du jeu, mais au moins je restais en vie plus longtemps pour apprécier la bande son excellente  :^_^:  D'ailleurs j'écoute plus souvent l'OST que je ne joue...  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Non mais du coup j'ai copié la soluce exactement, et j'ai pu avancer. C'était un puzzle dans le niveau avec les ombres, l'avant dernier je crois. D'après la soluce (je reste vague, je pense que ça spoilera personne) il y avait un truc dans le décor qui devait m'indiquer la solution. Mais même en regardant là où le walkthrough me dit, je ne vois pas le rapport avec le résultat sur le puzzle .
> (moi j'ai craqué au moment où je commençais à bloquer sur trois endroits à la fois, et que j'avais plus relancé le jeu depuis trois jours du coup. finalement je préfère tricher un peu que tout laisser tomber  )


Je me suis fait ces puzzles il y a moins d'une semaine et j'ai pas souvenir qu'il y en avait un particulièrement difficile par rapport aux autres  ::huh:: 
Faudrait que je continue, mais ça implique de démarrer Windows. Et de le laisser faire ses mises à jour.

----------


## Olima

C'est ce que je dis, c'est pas censé être spécialement plus dur, mais je capte toujours pas bien le truc quand même  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

Envoie moi un MP avec un screenshot de la grille quand tu relanceras le jeu. Je pourrais peut-être t'expliquer (si c'est bien la zone à laquelle je pense... c'est bien la forêt automnale ?)

----------


## Supergounou

> Par contre, tes feuilles à carreaux jaunies, t'as cherché ça au grenier ? On dirait du du parchemin de 1737. Ou alors c'était pour faire roleplay genre calepin du type perdu sur une île déserte..


C'est un vieux cahier que j'ai trouvé il y a peu en vidant la maison de ma grand-mère, je l'ai trouvé particulièrement adapté pour l'occasion  :;): 

Par contre j'ai pas compris pourquoi mes screens sont à l'envers alors que sur mon ordi ils sont à l'endroit.

----------


## Thelann

> C'est ça. Mon avis de lors que je l'avais fini, si jamais ça t'intéresse:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10387634


Je plussoie ta critique avec une petite erreur cependant. Tu peux changer de forme à la volée en utilisant les numéros du clavier, très pratique pour pas se retaper toute la mélodie et presque indispensable pour certains boss. Sinon qu´il est bien ce jeu, mangez-en.

----------


## Supergounou

Oh! J'ignorais ça, plutôt pratique effectivement  ::):

----------


## Astasloth

> *Crypt of the Necrodancer*
> 
> Je comprend toujours pas pourquoi sur la dizaine de persos dispos, le scénario requiert le perso du challenge ultime. Le dev vient de chier dans mon assiette, je n'ai plus faim....


Le perso du challenge ultime, c'est Coda  ::P: 

Je rigole, mais je n'ai pas fini Aria non plus.
Il faudrait que j'ai plus le temps pour m'y mettre sérieusement et me ré-entrainer. J'ai déjà failli arriver au boss une ou deux fois.
Là je me suis contentée de tester le DLC ces derniers temps. nouveau perso, nouvelle zone avec des effets rigolos (et quand tu fais un all zones mode avec le nouveau perso, la zone 5 "colonise" les autres zones, c'est fun).

----------


## Zouuu

*Tomb Raider (2013)*

J'avais relancé le jeu suite à la Hype de Jeckhyl à son sujet. J'ai fini le jeu à 91 % en ayant fait tous les tombeaux. 

Le jeu en lui même est très "casu". Tout est simplifié à son paroxysme. Tout les secrets / babioles sont facilement trouvables. Les phases d'escalades et de saut sont limites indiquées avec des grosses flèches (C EST LA QU IL FAUT ALLER !!!!)

Je me rappelle dans les tomb raider 2 et 3, y a des statuettes qui étaient bien planquées et on tombait jamais dessus par hasard.

Le jeu est relativement joli (on a des passages bof et d'autres vraiment sublimes).

Le gun fight sont sympas si on se force à à utiliser le système de combat au corps à corps à base d'esquive et de punition. Sinon on se fait vraiment chier tant les combats sont simples et les armes puissances et précises. On peut passer 2 minutes à "jouer" avec l'IA ou torcher le truc en 20 secondes pan pan on avance et on rush. l'Arc est fun mais ne vaudra jamais celui de far cry, les autres autres... bof.

Un gros point négatif tout de même, c'est que du début à la fin, Lara en prend vraiment TROP à la gueule. C'est tout le temps... Encore ça serait que le début, bon soit... Mais que ca dure tout le jeu avec des gémissements de douleurs & co... C'est trop à mon gout.

Du coup, jlui collerais un 12/20.... Parce que c'était pas fifou comme expérience.

Ca vaut le coup de faire *Rise of Tomb Raider ?
*
Maintenant je m'attaque à finir *the witness* (cb d'heures pour le finir quelqu'un qui adore les énigmes ?) que j'avais commencé il y a un bout de temps maintenant.
Je dois finir *Dishonored* aussi avant d'attaquer le 2  :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

> Du coup, jlui collerais un 12/20.... Parce que c'était pas fifou comme expérience.
> 
> Ca vaut le coup de faire *Rise of Tomb Raider ?
> *
> Maintenant je m'attaque à finir *the witness* (cb d'heures pour le finir quelqu'un qui adore les énigmes ?) que j'avais commencé il y a un bout de temps maintenant.
> Je dois finir *Dishonored* aussi avant d'attaquer le 2


12/20 c'est méchant quand même  :tired:  Elle a beaucoup souffert et tu en remet une couche  :Emo: 

The Witness, selon ton rythme je dirais 15/20h ? Voir un peu plus si tu galère.

----------


## pesos

> Ca vaut le coup de faire *Rise of Tomb Raider ?
> *


C'est du more of the same shit. Largement dispensable.

----------


## Olima

The Witness j'en suis à 23h, j'ai pas du tout fini (je dirais que j'en ai fait peut être 2/3 ?) A mon avis je vais bien dépasser les 30

----------


## Zouuu

> C'est du more of the same shit. Largement dispensable.


Au niveau des armes ? 
De l'histoire ?
Gun fight ?

Y a toujours le truc moisi "instinct de survie" qui highlight tous les objectifs à travers les murs ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Au niveau des armes ?


Y'en a.




> De l'histoire ?


Ouais, y'en a une.




> Gun fight ?


Y'en a aussi.




> Y a toujours le truc moisi "instinct de survie" qui highlight tous les objectifs à travers les murs ?


Ouais, y'a.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ca vaut le coup de faire *Rise of Tomb Raider ?
> *


C'est le même en moins bien.

----------


## Zouuu

> C'est le même en moins bien.


Bon ok. Gain de temps du coup.

----------


## FrousT

> Bon ok. Gain de temps du coup.


Voilà tu peux directement passer à* Nier : Automata*

----------


## Zouuu



----------


## Supergounou

> *Tomb Raider (2013)*


T'oublie un truc, Lara est vraiment une grosse conne, qui prend toujours les plus mauvaise décisions. J'aurais aimé un bouton pour lui mettre des baffes  :tired:

----------


## FericJaggar

Ses camarades sont pas mal aussi au rayon têtes à claques.
Ah, et pour ajouter ma voix aux autres : *Rise of the Tomb Raider* est bof, moins bien que le précédent même.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Swapper*. Très joli et très sympa. J'ai quand même bloqué sur 3 énigmes pour lesquelles je me suis fait aider d'un walkthrough. Sur les 3, en insistant, j'aurais pu (j'aurais dû ?) en trouver 2 moi-même sans me taper la tête au mur (pour le 3ème, c'est une autre histoire  ::):  ).

En tout cas, je recommande. De mémoire, SiGarrett me l'avait offert sur GOG... avant que je ne le chope sur Steam 2 semaines plus tard via un bundle. Merci en tout cas.

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais j'ai souvenir d'une énigme complètement fumée qui nécessite quasiment un placement au pixel près. Excellent jeu sinon, un bon mélange de puzzle et de Metroid-like avec une grosse ambiance.

----------


## znokiss

> Y'en a.
> 
> 
> Ouais, y'en a une.
> 
> 
> Y'en a aussi.
> 
> 
> Ouais, y'a.


Et de la prune ?

----------


## Sylvine

C'est du brutal.

----------


## Olima

> The Witness j'en suis à 23h, j'ai pas du tout fini (je dirais que j'en ai fait peut être 2/3 ?) A mon avis je vais bien dépasser les 30


(Ah je me suis emballé en fait, je suis bien plus loin que ce que je pensais, j'aurai fini en 26/27 h a priori, mais sans fouiller tous les secrets. )

----------


## madgic

Je viens de terminé The Witcher 3 en marche de la mort, je n'ai plus de quêtes principales à faire (extensions comprises)  ::'(: 

C'était une expérience formidable et mon premier action rpg. Je vais laisser s'écouler un peu de temps avant de faire peut-être un autre run.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ouais j'ai souvenir d'une énigme complètement fumée qui nécessite quasiment un placement au pixel près. Excellent jeu sinon, un bon mélange de puzzle et de Metroid-like avec une grosse ambiance.


A mon avis, on parle de la même. Même avec le walkthrough (screenshots étape par étape + description), j'ai eu du mal à comprendre où ils voulaient en venir. Mais sinon, très bon design, car j'ai bloqué sur pas mal de puzzles, mais il y a quasi tout le temps moyen d'avancer autre part. Et le bonheur de revenir 30 minutes plus tard sur un puzzle qui nous bloquait et de le finir en 2 minutes  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

*Soul Calibur IV*

Terminé en une demi-heure.  :WTF: 
Ouais enfin le mode histoire... mais bon j'ai d'abord cru à une blague, ok j'ai fini le tuto attendons la suite, mais non générique de fin et retour au menu principal.  :haha: 

J'avais lancé le jeu pour voir à quoi il ressemblait et aussi pour faire quelques combats et voir si j'avais encore un peu la main, j'ai joué Cassandra et Rock (on peut alterner en plein combat) puis Sophitia, j'ai du enchainer une quinzaine de combat et finalement je me suis retrouvé devant ce qui devait être le Boss final (du nom de Algol je crois) puis cinématique de fin.

Bon heureusement il y a bien d'autres modes de jeu mais c'est quand même du gros foutage de gueule. 
Sinon les graphismes sont beaux sans être vraiment extraordinaire (par rapport aux anciens opus) les effets sont marrants et on retrouve bien la patte Soul Calibur. 
Dans les trucs wtf on peut jouer maitre Yoda dont on se demande bien ce qu'il fout là  et aussi Ubisoft qui apparait dans les remerciements, de la à penser que la licence part complément en couille...  ::siffle::

----------


## FrousT

De mémoire tu avais, Yoda sur Xboite, Vador sur play et Link sur Gamecube ?

Je me rappel pas de l'histoire si courte par contre mais on avait passé pas mal de temps dessus à faire différents mode, c'était bien  :Bave: 

Et puis se plaindre de l'histoire solo dans un jeux de baston  :tired:  C'est comme vouloir faire un open world innovant et lancer Skyrim  :^_^:   ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> De mémoire tu avais, Yoda sur Xboite, Vador sur play et Link sur Gamecube ?


Link c'était dans le 2.
Là c'était bien Yoda ou Vador selon la console (et l'autre en DLC). Et Ubi est remercié parce que Ezio était aussi jouable. Sont fous ces japonais.

----------


## Zerger

Je me souviens du 2 avec ses donjons à parcourir, y'a pleiiinnn de trucs à faire en solo  :Bave:

----------


## jlm76

> Je viens de terminé The Witcher 3 en marche de la mort, je n'ai plus de quêtes principales à faire (extensions comprises) 
> 
> C'était une expérience formidable et mon premier action rpg. Je vais laisser s'écouler un peu de temps avant de faire peut-être un autre run.


Tu fais ton premier action RPG avec The Witcher 3 ?
Du coup tous les autres jeux vont te sembler de sombres bouses...
Moi je suis dessus en ce moment, et c'est clair qu'il explose littéralement tous ses petits camarades.

----------


## Cannes

> Je me souviens du 2 avec ses donjons à parcourir, y'a pleiiinnn de trucs à faire en solo


Et la version Gamecube  ::wub::

----------


## schouffy

> Tu fais ton premier action RPG avec The Witcher 3 ?
> Du coup tous les autres jeux vont te sembler de sombres bouses...


Not sure if serious  :nawak:

----------


## KiwiX

> Et la version Gamecube


Oulala oui ! <3 Avec les rats qui te bouffent les pieds en plein combat si tu les esquive pas  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

Voila, j'ai fini *Mass Effect 3* et j'ai donc terminé la trilogie.

Franchement je suis très loin d'avoir été impressionné par cette saga, j'en attendais sans doute beaucoup trop vu les éloges qu'elle a reçue, au mieux je trouve ça moyen et au pire, pour certains passages, complètement naze. L'univers est sympa et quelques personnages sont charismatiques mais pour quelqu'un qui a déjà lu des bouquins de SF franchement c'est du réchauffé voire du copié/collé de certaines grande œuvres. Le côté élu de mon cul aussi m'a bien gêné, je sais bien qu'il faut brosser les joueur dans le sens du poil mais quand même, on a l'impression que rien ne se passe sans qu'on le fasse nous même, sans déconner...

Les dialogues sont au mieux passable sinon la plupart du temps complètement plat, les combats en sortent de TPS du pauvre mais qui s'améliorent au fur et à mesure des jeux restent globalement assez naze et en prime le tout est très couloiresque surtout à partir du deux. Pire encore les jeux se payent le luxe d'être globalement assez peu variés niveau visuel. On se trimbale d'usine en usine qui se ressemblent toutes peu importe la race, un comble pour un jeu de SF et dans l'espace qui permet de faire mille folies...

Les quêtes principales ? Buter tout ! Les quêtes secondaire ? Buter tout ou ramenez moi cet artefact ancien de mes deux sur la planète X... En butant tout au passage quand même. Sans déconner enchaîner les trois jeux c'était violent, heureusement que j'ai fait des pauses entre deux avec la trilogie Risen que j'ai fini et que j'ai trouvé bien plus fun et surtout une vraie ode à l'exploration contrairement à ce jeu qui avait pourtant l'univers et le background pour...

Quelle déception, ce n'est pas une merde non plus mais franchement je m'attendais à mieux et à plus d'originalité. Le truc le plus marrant c'est qu'en lisant les tests de Mass Effect: Andromeda on reproche à ce jeu exactement ce que je reproche sur les trois précédents Mass Effect, pourquoi avoir encensé les anciens et pas celui là du coup ? J'y jouerais pour me faire mon propre avis mais je trouve ça relativement comique.

Quand à la fin qui a tant fait parler d'elle, bof je m'y attendais en fait, je ne sais pas ce que les gens attendaient ou si ils pensaient qu'ils allaient avoir 350 fins différente en fonction des semi-choix qu'on fait durant la trilogie mais par contre c'est vrai que le truc arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe mais c'est un peu à l'image du jeu au final: Mal fait, mal narré, mal écrit.

Bref, ce n'est pas de la merde intergalactique ( ::ninja:: ) non plus mais c'est quand même moyen tout ça.

----------


## schouffy

ça donne quoi niveau choix/conséquences ?
C'est une trilogie que je dois faire un jour mais je la sens vraiment pas, en général les jeux Bioware je trouve ça extrêmement mauvais.

----------


## Zerger

Un pote, qui a des goûts de merde (il adore Oblivion et TES Online par ex), avait adoré cette série. Je savais que j'avais bien fait de ne pas y toucher, tu confirmes mes craintes  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ça donne quoi niveau choix/conséquences ?


Tu es pas au courant pour la fameuse fin du 3 ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Illynir

> ça donne quoi niveau choix/conséquences ?
> C'est une trilogie que je dois faire un jour mais je la sens vraiment pas, en général les jeux Bioware je trouve ça extrêmement mauvais.


Pour être honnête il y a quelques choix important qui ont un impact décisif sur les jeux à venir, en gros la liaison entre les jeux est somme toute sympa et donne presque l'illusion, c'est léger quand même mais suffisamment notable. D'après mes reprises des saves entre les différents jeux et la liste des choix repris qu'il m'en faisait je dirais environs une quinzaine de choix important qui ont un impact. Par contre sur la fin de ME 3: Que dalle, nada, rien. Par contre ME 3 clôt pas mal de sous-histoire lancé dés ME 1 et je ne vais pas cracher non plus pour rien sur ces jeux car c'est plutôt cool quand même.

En revanche faut être sacrément motivé pour commencer ME 1 parce que la vache c'est un peu de la daube sur tous les niveaux sauf sur l'univers et les personnages. Je n'aurais pas eu une véritable envie de me faire la saga histoire d'enrichir ma culture vidéo-ludique j'aurais arrêté dés quelques heures de jeu... Chose que j'avais faite à l'époque de sa sortie d'ailleurs.

----------


## danix666

J'ai fini Undertale, et j'ai pleuré, tellement j'etais heureux.
Merci a Toby Fox!

----------


## Olima

> J'ai fini Undertale, et j'ai pleuré, tellement j'etais heureux.
> Merci a Toby Fox!


<3

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai fini Undertale, et j'ai pleuré, tellement j'etais heureux.
> Merci a Toby Fox!


Pauvre fou, tu vas te faire traiter de sale Hipster. C'est mal d'apprécier un jeu hyped ici

----------


## Haelnak

Boarf, moi j'ai pleuré à la fin de Prometheus et j'ai remercié Ridley Scott pour ses réussites passées.

----------


## esprex

Promotheus, la déception ultime pour tous les fans de Alien  :Emo:

----------


## akaraziel

> Promotheus, la déception ultime pour tous les fans de Alien


Retourne pas le couteau stp.  ::'(: 
Et Neil Blomkamp qui se retrouve hors course pour son "reboot".  ::'(:

----------


## RegisF

> Et Neil Blomkamp qui se retrouve hors course pour son "reboot".


Jure ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## akaraziel

Parce que Ridley Scott aurait prévu plusieurs autres films (Covenant ayant déjà lui même des airs de reboot -même si officiellement ça ne l'est pas-). Je cherche la source et je te poste ça.  :;): 

EDIT :

Blomkamp qui n'y croit plus trop :
http://www.ecranlarge.com/films/news...neill-blomkamp

Ridley Scott qui prévoit jusqu'à 6 films :
http://www.ecranlarge.com/films/news...alien-covenant

----------


## FericJaggar

Et puis si le projet de Blomkamp s'avérait plus réussi que celui de l'autre tâcheron, ça ferait mauvais genre...

----------


## Zerger

> Promotheus, la déception ultime pour tous les fans de Alien


Y'avait deja d'autres déceptions avant  ::siffle::

----------


## akaraziel

Ouais voilà.

Sont quand même pas finaud à la Fox, quand Blomkamp a commencé à se pencher sur la licence, la plupart des fans étaient tout excités. C'était le carton assuré.

Là, après l’échec Prometheus, c'est pas gagné.

----------


## RegisF

> Sont quand même pas finaud à la Fox, quand Blomkamp a commencé à se pencher sur la licence, la plupart des fans étaient tout excités. C'était le carton assuré.


Quand le mec a dégainé l'artwork de Ripley et Hicks sur son insta, j'ai joui.

----------


## schouffy

> J'ai fini Undertale, et j'ai pleuré, tellement j'etais heureux.
> Merci a Toby Fox!


Moi j'ai pleuré tout du long. Pas des larmes de joie.  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Quand le mec a dégainé l'artwork de Ripley et Hicks sur son insta, j'ai joui.


Pas mieux.  :Bave:

----------


## Olima

> Y'avait deja d'autres déceptions avant


Ah mais oui, que l'homme a la mémoire courte ! :D

----------


## Shapa

Horizon Zero Dawn et c'était achement super bien.

----------


## znokiss

> Moi j'ai pleuré tout du long. Pas des larmes de joie.


 ::XD::

----------


## Euklif

> ça donne quoi niveau choix/conséquences ?


Je reviens juste la-dessus : a part savoir si tu baise ou pas, ça change absolument rien.

----------


## schouffy

Plutôt réaliste donc  ::ninja::

----------


## esprex

*Batman de Telltales.*

Bof. J'ai bien aimé les 3 premiers épisodes, le 4 est une vraie merde (qui rame comme pas possible 90% du temps), le 5 très moyen. Pour les deux derniers il y a aussi de gros soucis de traductions, qui sont soit complètement à côté de la plaque, soit tout simplement pas traduits.
Un Telltales vraiment bâclé, très mal optimisé, mal voir pas traduit, une histoire qui commence bien mais qui part très vite dans la facilité et les travers des productions avec des superhéros. On est très loin de qualité d'un Wolf Among Us ou Bordeland.

Pour quelqu'un qui aime bien les jeux type Telltales et l'univers Batman ça passe, mais il vaut mieux le trouver à pas cher.

----------


## pikkpi

> On est très loin de qualité


Non mon bon monsieur !



> Wolf Among Us


Et son super bug du retour au début de l'épisode à la fin du jeu. (En quittant et chargeant la partie on revient à la scène de fin heureusement).



> ou Bordeland.


Et sa feature de fou si on joue sur PC au pad Xbone : RT et LT sont inversés (bon courage pour le début du jeu avant de comprendre). Il faut aussi lancer le jeu en mode admin sinon ben ça marche pas.

Et les 2 comportent aussi certaines lignes de dialogue mal/pas traduites.
J'ai pas testé Batman encore. (Et précision les 2 jeux sus-cités sont mes TT préférés)

En espérant qu'ils utilisent bien un nouveau moteur pour Guardians of The Galaxy !

----------


## esprex

> Non mon bon monsieur !


Sisi, et ça me fait plutôt marrer que tu dises ça sans avoir touché batman  :^_^:

----------


## pikkpi

Ok, qualité relative donc !
Ça donne pas vraiment envie de faire ce Batman du coup  :tired:

----------


## esprex

Oui, les autres aussi ont quelques petits soucis, mais je trouve que Batman les cumules tous et de façon assez conséquente. Les traductions par exemple, c'est pas une phrase par ci par là mais quasiment des dialogues entiers. L'épisode 4, le début et la fin du 5 ça rame tellement (sur ps4) que t'en viens à louper les QTE, ce qui est assez frustrant. A vu de nez je devais tomber à 10fps max, ce qui est assez pitoyable quand on voit ce qui est affiché à l'écran.

----------


## Pluton

C'était bien Prometheus  :Emo:  
Y'a une nana en culotte blanche qui bute un alien, comme dans le 1, je valide donc.
Vous êtes des snobs.

----------


## akaraziel

> C'était bien Prometheus  
> Y'a une nana en culotte blanche qui bute un alien, comme dans le 1, je valide donc.
> Vous êtes des snobs.


J'aime bien Prometheus au fond, mais ça m'a manqué de ne pas voir notre xénomorphe préféré.  ::cry:: 
Puis je sais pas trop où Ridley Scott a voulu nous emmener avec ce film qui apporte plus de questions que de réponses, on voit bien qu'il était prévu de faire deux parties distinctes et c'est assez frustrant. On verra ce que va apporter Covenant à cette nouvelle base (un vrai xéno déjà  ::wub::  ).  ::):

----------


## Nono

Je pense que Covenant pourrait servir de transition bourrine pour calmer les fans, sans renier la couche apportée par Prometheus. En gros, j'espère que Covenant va plaire au grand nombre, pour permettre un troisième film plus réfléchi.

----------


## Supergounou

*Reigns* (2016) sur PC, offert par *Pitchblack* chez les généreux, un gros merci à lui.



Rogue-lite. Une malédiction fait du roi de la région qu'il ressuscite dans le corps de son descendant à chacune de ses morts. Et devinez quoi? Le roi, c'est moi. Et devinez quoi? Il faut détruire la malédiction.

Pas mal hein, pour un pitch de rogue-lite. Limite ça me rappelerait celui d'un autre jeu du genre  ::siffle::  Sauf que dans celui-là, point de plateforme, point de boss, de combats à l'épée ou de magie. Ici, des cartes sont tirées au hasard, qui vous demandent comment gouverner votre royaume. Pour chacune d'entre elles, un dilemme s'offre au joueur, un choix (souvent juste oui ou non) est à prendre: chaque choix entrainant le contentement ou la désapprobation d'un (ou plusieurs) des organes de la nation: le clergé, le peuple, l'armée, et le pognon. Le but est bien entendu de garder l'équilibre entre ces différentes factions, qu'elles ne soient ni trop malheureuses, ni trop pouponnées, et donc de survivre le plus longtemps possible.

C'est parti:

+ Très original pour du rogue-lite, rafraichissant.
+ Beaucoup d'humour.
+ Pas mal de cartes différentes.
+ Ultra addictif (rogue-lite quoi).
+ Excellente progression lors de la première partie, tout s'enchaine petit à petit, on apprend les effets des décisions tout en découvrant de nouveaux événements.
+ Des objectifs très sympas.
+ Beaucoup de secret.
+ Les décisions qui ne sont jamais faciles à prendre tellement elles peuvent déséquilibrer la balance.
+ 7h de jeu pour 3€

- Pas très agréable, que ce soit à regarder ou à écouter.
- Seulement 3 fins différentes, dont une quasi impossible à faire sans tricher.
- Finalement trop peu d’événements différents, une boucle c'est bien, plus, c'est pour les curieux ou les complétionnistes.
- Des décisions à contre-sens de la logique, mauvais traduction?
- Vite répétitif pour ceux qui n'adhèrent pas au genre.

Petit jeu très sympa donc, surtout au prix auquel il est proposé. C'est très frais pour le genre, ça fait du bien de sortir un peu des sentiers battus. De base c'est un jeu sur smartphone, je ne peux que conseiller de jouer sur ce support: j'imagine que ça doit être l'idéal de faire une vie vite fait sur les toilettes, ou en attendant le prochain arrêt de bus. Attention tout de même à ne pas vous retrouver au terminus, sans avoir vu le temps passer!

----------


## Catel

Fini *Torment: Tides of Numenera* en 35 heures.


Alors bon. Soyons sérieux hein: s'il ne portait pas l'héritage artificiellement alourdi de Planescape, les bobos-hipsters-artsy du jeu vidéo l'auraient noté 8, 9 voire 10/10.

----------


## KiwiX

*Toukiden The Age Of Demons* (PSVITA)

Pas loin de 40h pour en venir à bout (5 chapitres), j'avais joué pas mal au début pour brutalement arrêter devant le côté ultra répétitif. Ça n'a pas changé depuis que j'ai repris il y a deux jours mais ça m'a occupé pendant certains cours  ::lol::  Je vais pas le platiner celui-là. C'est con parce qu'il y a des nouveaux chapitres qui sont débloqués à la fin mais bon, trop long + trop chiant et doit plus y avoir grand monde qui y joue sur vita...

----------


## banditbandit

*Zone of The Enders HD*

La version HD remastered sur Xbox 360. 

C'est mon premier jeu avec des robots genre mecha, la prise en main est relativement facile après faut s'habituer à se déplacer en trois dimensions (avec les boutons A et Y pour descendre et monter, ouais c'est à l'ancienne  :;):   ), mais ça vient très vite et le truc est vraiment dirigeable (ou digérable si vous préférez), les combats sont chouettes on a un peu l'impression d'un beat'hem all dans l'espace. 
Les commandes sont simples et efficaces, on peut changer d'arme à volonté, verrouiller une cible et utiliser un grappin, c'est un vrai plaisir de tenir un adversaire (un autre robot) d'une main et de le frapper de l'autre, d'autant que les sensations au retour de force sont bonnes. 

La plupart des ennemis sont relativement faciles (sauf quelques boss et le combat final), surtout que si l'on voit que l'on est débordé on peut fuir la zone et revenir comme un fourbe pour attaquer par surprise.
Après ya différentes missions, la plupart consiste à allez porter secours aux civils dans différents coins de la ville (avec un peu d'exploration et de découverte), enfin c'est un prétexte pour combattre.
On choisit ses missions à partir d'un hub central, une sorte de super vue sur la ville, c'est très jolie et bien fait ça fait un peu penser à Halo.

Tous ça pour dire que le portage est plutôt bon, ça tourne nickel, le robot "Jehuty"  pue la classe, les vidéo sont chouettes et supportent bien la hd (pour un truc qui date quand même de débuts 2000), bon les zones sont un peu petite et les bâtiments bien carrés, ya juste certaines zones qui font un peu piétes (les buissons, certaines rues, les textures), ça accuse clairement son age. 
Il y a aussi une sorte de mecha en forme de cloche qui est très moche, bon on peut prendre ça pour une armure ou les prémisses de pâques  :;):  , mais voila ça jure un peu...
Au niveau des options de jeu c'est un peu famélique, pas de réglage du son ou du contraste et de la luminosité, le manuel est "en ligne" sous forme de truc qui ressemble à un pdf.

L'histoire est assez ""culcul" avec un jeune garçon qui découvre un robot alors que sa colonie est attaquée, il va prendre le contrôle de celui-ci afin de défendre les siens contre les envahisseurs.

Ça s'adresse plutôt à un jeune publique mais ya quelques moments d'émotions. Par exemple j'ai été assez touché à la fin par le sort réservé à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Viola

, ou les discutions entre Léo le héros et ADA l'intelligence artificielle.


La grande force du titre (en plus de son gameplay) c'est son immersion grâce aux vidéo et surtout ses illustration sonores avec des musiques qui servent bien l'ambiance, en plus ya quelques titres de pop japonaise qui sont pas désagréable pour peu qu'on aime le genre.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Alors au contraire, les réeditions HD de Zone of The Enders sont catastrophiques sur le plan technique:
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/di...oe-hd-remaster

Le portage du deuxième a été complètement refait par un autre studio après la polémique, (mais seulement sur PS3) en revanche celui du premier est resté abandonné et assez buggé avec beaucoup d'effets manquants ou qui déconnent, un dédoublement de l'image parfois très gênant et un framerate qui fait le yoyo en permanence. (mais moins sur Xbox 360) Je l'ai acheté sans me renseigner suffisamment, pensant bêtement que si il y avait eu des patchs ça voulait forcément dire que les deux jeux étaient corrigés sur les deux plateformes et au final je l'ai bien senti passer, c'est pas agréable à jouer et dans le cas du deuxième qui est justement le plus intéressant du lot, c'est pas loin d'être injouable.

----------


## banditbandit

> Alors au contraire, les réeditions HD de Zone of The Enders sont catastrophiques sur le plan technique:
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/di...oe-hd-remaster
> Je l'ai acheté sans me renseigner suffisamment, pensant bêtement que si il y avait eu des patchs ça voulait forcément dire que les deux jeux étaient corrigés sur les deux plateformes et au final je l'ai bien senti passer, c'est pas agréable à jouer et dans le cas du deuxième qui est justement le plus intéressant du lot, c'est pas loin d'être injouable.


Tu l'as fait sur quelle plateforme ?

Personnellement j'ai pas ressenti de problèmes, faut dire je suis pas très sensible aux chutes de frames (attention chutes de frames !  ::lol::   ), à part sur pc où bizarrement ça me parle plus. 
Par contre c'est pas flou comme sur l'article et en ce qui concerne le dédoublement des images je pensais que c'était un effet vu que ça n'arrive que lorsque l'on se fait toucher.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Comme toi, sur Xbox 360. C'est la version HD du premier épisode qui est la moins salopée sur le plan du framerate mais ça reste très loin de l'original (qui tournait à 60 FPS) et c'est sans parler de la faible résolution avec aucun anti-aliasing, des effets complètement pétés comme le dédoublement de l'image lors des coups puissants qui n'est pas d'origine mais est dû à un effet pas calibré pour une résolution supérieure, ect...

Si quelqu'un veut essayer le premier la meilleure solution c'est encore d'aller acheter l'original à pas cher sur internet et d'y jouer sur PS2 ou de l'émuler sur PC. Par contre Zone of The Enders 2 HD est très recommandable sur PS3 maintenant qu'il a été patché. (Mais pas sur 360)

----------


## banditbandit

> Comme toi, sur Xbox 360. C'est la version HD du premier épisode qui est la moins salopée sur le plan du framerate mais ça reste très loin de l'original (qui tournait à 60 FPS) et c'est sans parler de la faible résolution avec aucun anti-aliasing, )


C'est sur 60 fps à mon avis c'est pas courant sur 360, pour la faible résolution j'ai pas vérifié (mais je vais regarder ça) mais de mémoire les vidéos c'est du "1900 part 500 et des poussières".
Ça m'étonne pour l'anti-aliasing parce que vu ce que le jeu affiche ça doit pas consommer grand chose, mais c'est pareil que pour le framerate j'ai rien remarqué ( :B):  ).




> des effets complètement pétés comme le dédoublement de l'image lors des coups puissants qui n'est pas d'origine mais est dû à un effet pas calibré pour une résolution supérieure, ect...


Ouais donc c'est bien un effet.

----------


## KiwiX

> *Zone of The Enders HD*


J'ai les deux à me faire sur PS3. Combien de temps pour le premier ?

----------


## banditbandit

8 heures environ sachant que j'ai du bloquer sur une sorte de générateur et quelques boss, et qu'en général je prends mon temps. 
J'avais abandonné le jeu en cours de route puis j'ai torché la fin d'une traite relativement facilement.

J'ai aussi le 2 à faire mais bon là je suis sur autre chose de bien plus chronophage.  :ouaiouai: 
En tout cas je recommande chaudement si t'aimes les bagarres styles robots dans les animes japonaises.

----------


## dieuvomi

Le deux est complètement fou rapport au premier, je retouche plus au un depuis. Le mode versus est super et y'a des trucs à débloquer plutôt chouettes.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Kaptain Brawe: A Brawe New World* : sympa au début, mais tombe rapidement dans tous les travers des mauvais point'n clicks (objets à ramasser pas distinguables dans les décors, objets à ramasser minuscules, des actions faites à certains endroits déclenchent des changements de décors ou de dialogues à d'autres endroits sans aucun liens directs...). Au final, j'étais pas mécontent d'atteindre la fin du jeu.

Dans la foulée, j'ai fait le mini-jeu *Brawe: An Unexpected Intermission* sorti au moment du kickstarter pour la suite. Rien de bien folichon dedans, je peux comprendre que leur kickstarter n'a pas rameuté les foules...

----------


## Olima

Moi j'ai fait deux mini mini jeux gratos sur Steam : *Moirai* et *Mandagon*
Le 1er est une petite expérience rigolote en vue 1ere personne. Ca dure 5mn, rien de bouleversant mais je vous le conseille, le twist est marrant.
Le 2e est un mini jeu arty, ambiance Fez vs moines tibétains. Bon, c'est joli, ainsi que la musique, mais à part ça c'est pas passionnant ( 25/30 mn)

J'ai lâché *The Witness* dans la section finale, je commençais à overdoser (mais c'est quand même génial). Du coup j'ai fini ma sauvegarde de *Steamworld Dig* à la place.
C'était fun, bien réalisé, mais un peu répétitif : tu creuses quoi. Niveau gameplay c'est pas la folie, contrairement à Heist dans le même univers qui était vraiment excellent. 
J'espère qu'ils trouveront des trucs plus intéressants à faire dans l'épisode 2 qui arrive bientôt (switch puis pc)...


(Et sinon j'ai bien aimé Prometheus aussi. C'était con comme la lune, mais au moins ça m'a fait rigoler, et ça tentait des trucs sympa au niveau design. Covenant par contre, la bande annonce a des airs de sale remake du premier, ça me fait un peu peur)

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Phoenix Wright : Spirit of Justice*, sixième et dernier épisode en date de la série.

J'ai apprécié dans l'ensemble, un bon épisode avec les qualités et les défauts habituels.

C'est le deuxième épisode en 3D et je peux dire que je n'ai pas de regret pour les personnages dessinés : la 3D est une très grande réussite, les personnages sont détaillés, expressifs, très bien animés... Ça soutient très bien les conversations du jeu avec des personnages francs du collier, c'est top  :;):  Les décors sont eux-aussi plus travaillés mais par contre, la 3DS (modèle "new" dans mon cas) ne tient pas la route : ça peut sévèrement ramer dans certaines décors ou quand le jeu multiplie le nombre de personnages à l'écran. Ça n'empêche pas de jouer mais c'est désagréable.

La structure habituelle est respectée à la lettre : une introduction dont on verra les vrais conséquences en fin de jeu lors d'une "super" affaire dantesque avec des affaires "fillers" entre les deux.

La "super" affaire est intéressante mais traîne trop en longueur à mon goût (trop de tiroirs sur le dernier jour ça en devient usant). L'introduction est très bien faite en tant qu'affaire mais a peu d'intérêt sur la trame principale dans son ensemble, le troisième épisode reste imbattable sur ce point.

Les autres affaires sont sympathiques mais il y a une ficelle que je ne peux plus supporter, c'est qu'un personnage principal soit l'accusé. Ici ça arrive deux fois à la suite et c'est exaspérant : non seulement c'est du déjà-vu mais en plus on se retrouve avec un personnage secondaire de moins. Du coup on se retrouve avec un duo suspect/témoin comme seule nouveauté d'un procès, c'est beaucoup trop léger. Par contre chapeau pour la troisième affaire de remplissage : droit au but, inédite et qui traite de tradition japonaise (théâtre et cuisine). Même si ça met la localisation un peu dans l'embarras (faire croire que le jeu se passe aux Etats-Unis et pas au Japon) c'est réussi. D'ailleurs la majeure partie du jeu se déroule dans un pays d'Asie fictif à base de montagnes, de moines, de monarchie et de croyance dans les esprits, ça dépayse et c'est appréciable. C'est utilisé à fond, très bien  :;): 

Pour les nouveaux venus au casting, ça va du médiocre à l'excellent. L'énorme défaut de cet épisode pour moi c'est son procureur : peu combatif, peu charismatique, pas intéressant... c'est un rôle capital dans cette série et il est raté (et les développeurs le savent vu le dernier acte). Pour tout le reste c'est top moumoute (Dhurke  ::): ).

Un petit mot sur la musique : beaucoup de reprise et assez élaborée, ça me va même si je préfère les mélodies des premiers épisodes.

Il faut 30 à 35 heures pour en venir à bout, avec des grands moments et pas mal de baisses de rythme (ces phases d'enquête... encore et toujours). Chouette jeu, complétement faisable si on a jamais fait de jeu de la série mais tellement mieux quand on connaît les personnages...

*Mes conseils pour la série :*
Le 1 : à ne pas louper, très abouti, contient déjà tout ce qui fait la saveur de la série. Un grand jeu! On peut même s'en tenir là.
Le 2 : du remplissage mais de bonne qualité. Pousser jusqu'au troisième!
Le 3 : excellente trame principale bourrée de grands moments et de personnages mémorables. Surtout ne pas se priver.
Le 4 : très bonne trame principale mais tendance "cool" ultra prononcée qui rend le jeu un brin crétin voire agaçant qui fini par gâcher le plaisir.
Le 5 : très bonne surprise grâce à l'arrivée rafraichissante de la 3D et un casting de haut niveau.
Le 6 : bon épisode, qui fait de gros efforts pour contrer la routine. Plutôt bon globalement.

Faire les 3 premiers sur 3DS ou sur iOS (version "HD" avec des dessins beaucoup plus détaillés). Faire le 4 sur une cartouche de DS ou en version Android. Les 5 et 6 sur 3DS (voire iOS pour le 5). Démat en anglais obligatoire (dommage vu que les 1-2-3 ont été très bien traduits et distribués en boîte sur DS).

----------


## Groufac

*Mass Effect 1*: Il me restait le chapitre final (cette fin hollywoodienne !) et ça confirme que j'aime vraiment bien l'univers dépeint. Le boss de fin était une blague, mais je jouais en normal alors peut être que c'est mal équilibré. Environ 25 heures, j'ai tout fait sauf les quêtes orientées "collectibles". Je reste vraiment sur* mon avis*, le jeu aurait gagné à être dégraissé d'éléments de jeu beaucoup trop poussifs (mako et inventaire principalement).

Je commence le 2 et ça me plait bien du coup ce que je vois pour le moment  ::o:

----------


## La Chouette

> Fini *Phoenix Wright : Spirit of Justice*, sixième et dernier épisode en date de la série.


Ça me fait penser qu'il faut encore que je la fasse, cette dernière affaire du 6. Je l'avais mis de côté parce que je manquais de temps, et je ne m'y suis pas remis depuis.

Mon avis diverge par rapport au tien sur un point cependant : pour les 3 premiers, je préfère la version originale à la version HD (par contre, je suis d'accord que la 3D sur les 5 et 6 est excellente)
Je tiens également à rajouter que si vous achetez le 5, je vous conseille d'acheter le DLC également. 5 euros pour une affaire d'environ 5 heures, c'est rentable, et surtout, l'accusé est une orque. On n'a pas vu mieux depuis le perroquet témoin dans le premier.

----------


## Maed Max

*Gothic* : c'est vieux, c'est moche, mais c'est bon.  :Bave: 




> Jeu fini ce w-e.
> La partie finale n'est clairement pas la plus intéressante surtout comparé à la première partie du jeu.
> Je ne suis même pas retourné 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> à l'ancien camp pour tuer tout le monde
> 
> ...





> Je commence le 2 et ça me plait bien du coup ce que je vois pour le moment


Pour le coup, ça devrait vraiment mieux te convenir, étant donné que l'inventaire et le mako ont effectivement disparu du 2.

----------


## Lilja

Je viens de finir Life is Strange   :Emo:  




Le jeu ayant profité d'une belle médiatisation et de l'engouement des joueurs, je savais à quoi m'attendre. Je partais du principe que le jeu me plairait et il a comblé toutes mes espérances en allant même jusqu'à m'étonner à de nombreuses reprises.




> L'intrigue de Life Is Strange tourne autour de Maxine Caulfield, une étudiante en photographie, dans un campus de l'Oregon, qui découvre qu'elle a la faculté de revenir dans le temps sur de courtes périodes, ce qui lui permet de revenir sur les choix cornéliens de son aventure. Elle s'intéresse par la suite à la disparition d'une autre étudiante et retrouve son amie d'enfance, Chloe Price.


J'ai toujours été très sensible devant de nombreux films allant jusqu'à pleurer, ce qui est plus rare avec les jeux bien que ça m'est arrivé durant un passage de TWD Saison 1 et de Lone survivor. Mais ce jeu en particulier m'a foutu une claque lors du chapitre 2 et m'a fait pleurer lors des chapitres 4 et 5 à plusieurs reprises. Il y avait une telle maitrise durant ces passages que j'ai tout simplement craqué et le jeu est assez impeccable la plupart du temps.

Passons aux détails

Personnages : Ils sont assez classiques quand on les découvre, tout commence par le quotidien des habitants d'une petite ville des USA.
On surfe entre les personnages de l'Académie Blackwell et quelques habitants de la ville. C'est assez classique à la base mais les événements liés à ces personnes permettent de les développer au fur et à mesure.
J'ai ressenti une réelle empathie pour la plupart d'entre eux. Et le fait que j'ai pu rentrer autant dans les personnages est lié aux autres points que je vais développer.
En fait, on perçoit que le développement des personnages a déjà été vu dans différentes oeuvres mais certaines influences font que ça passe assez bien. Il y a des passages d'horreur, surréalisme, thriller dans le jeu... ça permet de varier tout cela quand ils sont confrontés à ces événements ou réagissent à ce qui s'est produit. 
En surface c'est caricatural mais le jeu les développe au fur et à mesure.

Musique et effets sonores : C'est toujours très juste à tout moment, je n'ai perçu aucune fausse note.
Et les quelques moments fantastiques et d'horreur sont très bien gérés. Certains détails supplémentaires peuvent être lancés par le joueur s'il le désire (jouer de la musique, mettre de la musique dans une pièce).
L'ambiance sonore est à l'image de la musique du trailer.

Doublages: C'était un point qui est évidemment primordial pour ce genre de jeux et les doubleurs font vraiment bien leur boulot. Les émotions sont généralement bien retranscrites et permettent de pallier une technique qui n'est pas au top.

La technique: Le plus important est présent. Je n'ai pas ressenti de problèmes de fps, le jeu est stable.
Les animations et expressions faciales ne sont pas aussi convaincantes qu'il le faudrait (parfois pas du tout) mais la mise en scène et la direction artistique pallient ce soucis. Je vais y venir.

La direction artistique: J'ai déjà développé en partie ce point mais c'est vraiment très juste et ça permet de compenser amplement la technique.
La réalisation du titre, la mise en scène, la musique, la manière dont les personnages se comportent (afin de simplifier : la communication)... tout est nickel.
Il y a énormément de détails qui ont été ajoutés et améliorent le background, il y a pas mal d'inventivité et de bien belles photographies.

Le gameplay : L'exploration des différents environnements est assez intuitifs, même s'il y a plusieurs éléments à l'écran on s'y retrouve très facilement. Mais il ne varie que très peu, il permet de s'y intéresser surtout grâce aux buts que poursuit l'héroine et la narration en général.
Certains passages permettent de varier celui-ci mais c'est surtout un jeu narratif et contemplatif.
C'est à dire : Lecture et activation des objets aux alentours et jouer avec l'espace temps (généralement c'est assez facile). A part ça... il faut parfois situer le bon objet à activer en urgence (avec plusieurs choix) et il y a un peu d'infiltration. 
Les deux premiers chapitres m'ont parfois donné envie de zapper certains trucs mais un événement tragique survenu à la fin du chapitre 2 m'a donné envie de tout explorer par la suite. Je ressentais le besoin de lire tout et n'importe quoi car certains indices peuvent être utilisés lors d'un dialogue bien plus tard. Le jeu arrive parfois à étonner agréablement. 

La narration et l'histoire : Bon on va éclaircir ce point, ce n'est pas l'écriture de Herbert Lieberman ou de Frank Herbert. Même au niveau des termes techniques sur le voyage dans le temps, c'est assez basique mais on s'y fait. 
Au pire, on s'en fout vu qu'on a tous apprécié des oeuvres qui n'avaient pas une écriture littéraire. Si on passe au delà de ce détail, le jeu nous transporte à tout moment. J'ai adoré son histoire et ses dialogues.
C'est très fluide comme narration, le background est bien développé et l'histoire s'enchaine parfois très rapidement.
Il y a peut-être des problèmes de cohérence par rapport à la thématique du voyage dans le temps mais je ne suis pas en position de juger, je ne m'y connais pas vraiment.

La durée de vie : Pour le genre, c'est totalement respecté à condition de rentrer dans ce que le jeu vous propose (observation des environnements et revenir dans le jeu afin de modifier quelques événements).

Je vais surement rejouer au jeu dans 2 mois et voir les autres conséquences de mes choix bien que l'influence n'a pas l'air vraiment significative. Ce n'est pas un jeu de rôle mais certains personnages meurent ou restent vivants et les relations évoluent.  
J'ai juste recommencé le choix final afin de voir ce qui se serait produit mais je ne regrette pas mon premier choix, c'était plus par curiosité.

-----
En conclusion, une bien belle expérience que je vous recommande d'essayer.
Il me semble que le premier chapitre est gratuit sur steam (même si les meilleurs passages sont à venir par la suite mais ça permet de se faire une idée)  :;):

----------


## Gloppy

> Je viens de finir Life is Strange   
> Le jeu ayant profité d'une belle médiatisation et de l'engouement des joueurs, je savais à quoi m'attendre. Je partais du principe que le jeu me plairait et il a comblé toutes mes espérances en allant même jusqu'à m'étonner à de nombreuses reprises.
> [...]
> En conclusion, une bien belle expérience que je vous recommande d'essayer.
> Il me semble que le premier chapitre est gratuit sur steam (même si les meilleurs passages sont à venir par la suite mais ça permet de se faire une idée)


Super compte-rendu, qui me donne envie de m'y remettre, merci ! 
J'avais fait une brève tentative avec le premier épisode et m'étais retrouvé confronté après quelques minutes seulement à une action à priori simple mais dont le fonctionnement m'échapper (il fallait manipuler la souris ou la manette d'une certaine façon pour feuilleter un livre, je crois). 
Ce côté peu intuitif de l'interface m'avait quelque peu refroidi et j'étais passé à autre chose. Mais je lui redonnerai sa chance en sortant d'un jeu d'action, histoire de changer de rythme et d'ambiance  ::):

----------


## Ginfizz

Fini *Metroid: Zero Mission*

Une superbe entrée en la matière pour mon premier Metroid, avec ce remake du premier opus de la série sur NES. C'est parti pour les superlatifs :

Un excellent rythme tout du long, un très bon level design, une jouabilité fantastique : Samus est variée dans son moveset, tout est fluide, précis et rapide ; un scénario simple mais efficace et une ambiance SF 80's aux petits oignons portée par un « pixel-art » inspiré et des musiques superbes, oppressantes ou épiques selon la situation.

Seul défaut, la courte durée du jeu, ce qui en fait ne me dérange pas trop, n'étant pas fan de ceux qui s'éternisent, mais j'aurais quand même aimé qu'un passage en particulier dure plus longtemps, tant je l'ai surkiffé :



Spoiler Alert! 


Après le twist qui suit la fin du Metroid original, le vaisseau de Samus est abattu, elle perd son armure, se retrouve sans défense, et doit s'infiltrer dans les couloirs du vaisseau-mère des pirates de l'espace. Poursuivi par ces derniers, il faut se cacher et leur échapper en prenant le moins de dégats possible et réussir à dénicher sporadiquement une salle de sauvegarde justement salvatrice qui permet de souffler un peu jusqu'à la prochaine.
Le rythme, la tension et l'ambiance à ce moment là (la petite Samus sans défense dans un nouvel environnement inconnu et l'agressivité forcenée des ennemis), font que ces petits pixels nous transforment en protagoniste d'une scène d'action digne des meilleurs Alien. Le mix d'agilité et de furtivité requis finalisant le tout pour offrir un moment de gameplay mémorable. D'anthologie même. Mais trop court… Même si la suite (la fin du jeu donc) est bien jouissive tant on passe du rien au tout en devenant d'un coup surpuissant et dévastateur pour aller détruire nos ennemis, un superbe dernier boss, et nous enfuir à vitesse grand V après avoir tout fait péter, le tout porté par une musique entraînante et épique.



Avis global : 9/10 label Ginfizz ^^

----------


## Zerger

Joue à celui de SuperNes

----------


## Clear_strelok

Ensuite, Metroid Fusion. (Béni soit-il)

----------


## Ginfizz

Non, mon prochain sera Metroid Prime, pour suivre la timeline et varier les genres. Mais je viendrais sans aucun doute à Super Metroid et à Fusion par la suite  :;):

----------


## Olima

> Avis global : 9/10 label Ginfizz ^^


 ::wub:: 

Je plussoie les avis ci-dessus : Super Metroid et Fusion sont géniaux aussi. (c'était une bonne console pour le revival d'anciennes séries la GBA. Les Zelda, les Megaman Zero...)

Jamais fait les Metroid Prime pour cause de motion sickness essentiellement (et j'aime pas trop les jeux en vue 1ere personne) mais ils ont très bonne presse aussi.

----------


## Ginfizz

Moi non plus je ne suis pas très FPS généralement (ou plutôt FPA selon Nintendo ^^), mais j'ai testé vite fait celui-ci et ça a l'air de passer. J'ai hâte de découvrir la série sous cette autre facette après avoir été emballé par la version 2D  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> j'aurais quand même aimé qu'un passage en particulier dure plus longtemps, tant je l'ai surkiffé


Anecdote, ce passage a été rajouté dans la version Zero Mission: dans Metroid 1, le jeu s'arrête après 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mort du Metroid original

.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais ce passage me semblait un peu trop élaboré pour un truc de nes  ::P:

----------


## Ginfizz

Ils ont fait un super boulot avec ce remake, que ce soit pour ce twist final, le gameplay, les graphismes et les musiques améliorés, les nouveaux pouvoirs de Samus, ... et en ce qui me concerne pour l'ajout de la map sans laquelle j'aurai eu du mal à faire le jeu. Bizarrement j'adore les jeux d'exploration mais j'ai toujours besoin d'une carte, à la fois car j'ai le sens de l'orientation d'un poisson Findus, et aussi pour le plaisir de voir de nouveaux petits carrés s'afficher au fil de l'exploration, ce qui a pour moi autant de valeur qu'un bon loot.

C'est pas toujours fréquent les bons remakes chez Nintendo, mais ici c'est le cas.

----------


## Olima

> Moi non plus je ne suis pas très FPS généralement (ou plutôt FPA selon Nintendo ^^), mais j'ai testé vite fait celui-ci et ça a l'air de passer. J'ai hâte de découvrir la série sous cette autre facette après avoir été emballé par la version 2D


Faudra que je m'y colle un jour tout de même. 
Tu fais bien sûr ce que tu veux, mais je dois quand même exprimer un regret : en attaquant les prime avant celui qui a vraiment marqué l'histoire du JV, l'épisode Snes, tu risque de te gâcher la découverte des mécaniques qui ont fait le succès de ce dernier et qui ont dû être reprises dans les épisodes 3D (comme de découvrir Link to the past après Ocarina). Mais bon, vu l'approche très différente, ça devrait quand même faire le job  ::P: 
(Et Fusion est une très bonne variation, sur le même moteur que le remake il me semble ? )
(Et puis à vrai dire, avec l'ajout de la carte sur le remake et sa mise à jour graphique, et si tu as déjà fait des "metroidvania", je pense que tu as déjà digéré l'"héritage" de super metroid. Restera toujours son ambiance inégalée  ::P:  )

----------


## RegisF

> Non, mon prochain sera Metroid Prime, pour suivre la timeline et varier les genres. Mais je viendrais sans aucun doute à Super Metroid et à Fusion par la suite


N'oublie pas le remake du 2, trouvable via torrent.

----------


## Ginfizz

AMR2 est déjà sur mon DD  :;): 

@Olima: C'est vrai qu'en faisant les opus par ordre chronologique de timeline plutôt que de date de sortie, je ne me spoile pas le scénario mais les mécaniques de gameplay, et que c'est souvent plus facile d'aller vers des jeux plus récents pour leur technique plus aboutie.
Mais bon, j'ai fait le choix de suivre le scénar dans l'ordre, et honnêtement, même après n'avoir passé que les 5 premières minutes sur Metroid Prime, je sais déjà que j'aurais du mal à le lâcher. La prise en main est très agréable et intuitive (alors que comme je disais, je ne suis pas trop FPS d'habitude), et l'immersion est impressionnante, avec un HUD qui pour le coup semble naturel vu qu'on est "derrière la visière de Samus". D'ailleurs au niveau technique le jeu a très bien vieilli et n'accuse pas ses 15 ans (les reflets sur la visière !), il est plus beau que Zelda: Twilight Princess par exemple, qui est pourtant plus récent.

----------


## Olima

Ah faudra vraiment que je me le fasse... (mais il me semble que chronologiquement du coup, le 2 est avant les Prime en effet  ::P:  )

----------


## Ginfizz

Non, d'après cette timeline les Prime se passent légèrement avant le 2 :

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah faudra vraiment que je me le fasse... (mais il me semble que chronologiquement du coup, le 2 est avant les Prime en effet  )


Nope:

    Metroid (Zero Mission)
    Metroid Prime
    Hunters
    Echoes
    Corruption
    Federation Force
    Return of Samus
    Super Metroid
    Other M
    Fusion

https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Metroid#/Games

----------


## Clear_strelok

Par contre j'ajouterais que la timeline dans les jeux Nintendo on s'en fiche un peu, surtout dans le cas de Metroid où ils n'ont essayé de lui donner de l'importance que très tardivement. (Quand Other M a eu l'ambition d'être une préquelle à Fusion donc)

Comme pour les Metal Gear et toutes ces séries qui durent depuis vraiment longtemps, la meilleure chose à faire ce serait de simplement prendre les jeux dans l'ordre de leur date de sortie, parce que l'évolution du gameplay et de l'esthétique de la série à travers les décennies est bien plus intéressante à suivre que l'histoire en elle-même.

----------


## Zerger

Surtout que vouloir se farcir tous les metroid, ca doit mener à l'indigestion  ::P: 

Et je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit avant, si tu enchaines pas avec celui de la SuperNes, tu ne pourras plus trop l'apprécier

----------


## Olima

> Surtout que vouloir se farcir tous les metroid, ca doit mener à l'indigestion 
> 
> Et je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit avant, si tu enchaines pas avec celui de la SuperNes, tu ne pourras plus trop l'apprécier


Nan, en fait il est quand même trop bien pour ça, surtout qu'à part les épisodes 3D, pour le reste l'ordre de la storyline suit à peu près celui des sorties des jeux, donc bon.  :;): 
Supergounou : my bad !

----------


## Ginfizz

@Zerger : Bah, j'ai déjà fait Zero Mission qui est plus récent que Super Metroid, donc en terme de mécaniques et de technique j'ai déjà joué à la version la plus évoluée des opus 2D (à part AM2R). Et puis il y a le fait, comme je l'ai dit, que j'ai envie d'essayer un autre gameplay.

Après pour ce qui est de la timeline, c'est vrai que ce n'est qu'un prétexte, et que je passerais peut-être outre en alternant les épisodes 2D et 3D selon l'envie du moment, pour ne pas me lasser.

----------


## Sylvine

> Comme pour les Metal Gear et toutes ces séries qui durent depuis vraiment longtemps, la meilleure chose à faire ce serait de simplement prendre les jeux dans l'ordre de leur date de sortie, parce que l'évolution du gameplay et de l'esthétique de la série à travers les décennies est bien plus intéressante à suivre que l'histoire en elle-même.


Et même l'histoire a été prévue pour être suivie dans l'ordre de sortie des jeux, vu que chaque suite de jeu est prévue pour être jouée par ceux qui ont fait l'épisode d'avant.

L'ordre chronologique des événements n'est pas forcément l'ordre de narration idéal.

----------


## RegisF

> Après pour ce qui est de la timeline, c'est vrai que ce n'est qu'un prétexte, et que je passerais peut-être outre en alternant les épisodes 2D et 3D selon l'envie du moment, pour ne pas me lasser.


Néanmoins, je trouve l'idée très intéressante. Je suis moi-même à la fin de Zero Mission, qui sera mon tout premier metroid terminé. J'espère que tu nous tiendras au courant de ton avancée dans la saga, on pourra comparer nos ressentis.
Petite question, tu joues sur emulateur ou virtual console ?

----------


## Zerger

> @Zerger : Bah, j'ai déjà fait Zero Mission qui est plus récent que Super Metroid, donc en terme de mécaniques et de technique j'ai déjà joué à la version la plus évoluée des opus 2D (à part AM2R).


Celui de SuperNes m'a bien plus marqué pourtant. Mais ouais, le gameplay ne va pas être très différent.
Lance-le à l'occasion quand meme quand un bon bout de temps sera passé  :;):

----------


## LeLiquid

> Et même l'histoire a été prévue pour être suivie dans l'ordre de sortie des jeux, vu que chaque suite de jeu est prévue pour être jouée par ceux qui ont fait l'épisode d'avant.
> 
> L'ordre chronologique des événements n'est pas forcément l'ordre de narration idéal.


Bien dit ! Ça marche très bien pour Metal gear aussi du coup.

----------


## Olima

Oui mais comme il dit, c'est pas plus mal pour pas overdoser (c'est vrai que la formule est un peu similaire tout de même). Les joueurs de Metroid veulent l'alternance !
Reste Other M que j'ai pas fait, et qui semble à part...

----------


## Ginfizz

Ouaip, en fait je pense que le mieux c'est encore de faire les jeux selon l'envie du moment, c'est même l'avantage quand on démarre une série déjà fournie. Et pour l'instant Metroid Prime me convient très bien, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a l'embarras du choix dans cette série : les 3 Metroid Prime GC/Wii, les 2 épisodes GBA, l'épisode SNES, AM2R, et même peut-être Metroid: Other Mission semblent valoir le coup.

@RegisF : Bonne chance pour la fin de Zero Mission, le final est la partie que j'ai préféré  :;):  Pour ta question : j'ai la trilogie des Metroid Prime sur Wii, mais je t'ai MP pour plus de précision  :;): 

Sinon, un topic tout beau tout neuf dédié à Metroid vous attend dans la section console si le sujet vous intéresse. En plus, cémoikiléfé  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> Sinon, un topic tout beau tout neuf dédié à Metroid vous attend dans la section console si le sujet vous intéresse. En plus, cémoikiléfé


Enfin !!! Vous allez pouvoir polluer un autre topic  :Bave:   ::ninja::

----------


## Ginfizz

Boh, on peut bien Samus-er un peu non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Enfin !!! Vous allez pouvoir polluer un autre topic


Genre, monsieur ne fait jamais de HS  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais allez mettre vos saloperies ailleurs.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ouais allez mettre vos saloperies ailleurs.


Bonjour.

----------


## banditbandit

Salut  ::love::

----------


## FrousT

> Genre, monsieur ne fait jamais de HS


Si et j'adore ça  ::wub::  Mais là j'ai pas voulu déranger, j'ai fait que les metroid sur GC (qui était très bien en passant)

----------


## Olima

> Boh, on peut bien Samus-er un peu non ?


 :Clap:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Genre, monsieur ne fait jamais de HS


On fait un sondage pour un topic sans flood?  :Bave: 

 ::lol::

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai fini *Nier automata* hier soir et c'est du tout bon. Je pense que ça va être mon GOTY. L'histoire est top, le gampeplay est génial en difficile mais la technique est un peu en deça de ce qu'on pourrait attendre en 2017. Et le fait de devoir refaire trois fois le jeu pour obtenir la "vraie fin" est super bien intégré dans le jeu.

----------


## Harest

*Quern*, jeu d'exploration/puzzle dans la veine d'un Myst / Riven. Je ne m'éterniserai pas sur mon avis, j'ai fait une recommandation Steam si jamais même si je ne dis pas grand chose sur le jeu. En même temps le namedrop que j'ai fait (et qui est présent dans à peu près tous les avis du jeu) devrait suffire à vous faire acheter le jeu ou non si vous aimez le genre  ::P: .

Même si je m'étais spoilé pas mal le jeu en regardant le stream de Jonathan Blow dessus, j'ai adoré le jeu. Et quand on sait que ça a été fait par une équipe de 4 personnes dont 1 seul programmeur, c'est assez fou.
Le jeu est en promo en ce moment si jamais (-25%: Steam & GoG). Si vous êtes du genre à vouloir au minimum 1h de jeu pour 1€, vous aurez ce ratio.

Malgré la qualité de ce titre il manque cruellement de visibilité, du coup j'en profite pour mettre son trailer :


_Et je viens seulement de voir mais sur leur chaîne Youtube, ils ont même mis toute la BO du jeu o/._

----------


## Hereticus

Salut à tous ,

Mieux vaux tard que jamais , je viens de finir *Rise of the tomb raider*.

Franchement au niveau de gameplay pure je trouve qu'il y a rien de négatif à en dire :

1-Comme dans le reboot de 2013 , Lara reste balèse mais "fragile" , ses mouvements et le son de sa voix lorsqu'elle se prend des mendales ou tombe d'assez haut font vraiment ressentir la dureté de la chose.
2-Les kills discrets sont toujours super jouissifs.
3-L'arbre des compétences à débloquer est assez bien foutu, on peut vraiment adapter nos choix à notre façon de jouer. Bon par contre à la fin du jeu on a casi tout débloqué mais ça permet justement au jeu de se renouveler petit à petit ( mention spécial a l'assassina discret par le haut que je n'ai pris qu'en fin de partie et dont je ne saurais plus me passer maintenant ).
4-L'histoire est super sympa , j'ai trouvé que les quelques twists étaient bien utilisés et les personnages de l'histoire charismatiques.
5-L'exploration récompense bien le joueur ( les tombeaux non obligatoires offrent de nouvelles aptitudes assez sympas )
6-Certains décors sont clairement magnifiques et on ne sent pas du tout de copier/coller de portions de niveaux , aussi petites soient elles. C'est comme si chaque partie avait été indépendamment sculptée en zbrush ou mudbox.

C'est pluto du point de vue technique que le jeu pêche :

1-La protection Denuvo qui bouffe quelques fps ( d'après ce qu'on dit ) mais surtout qui empêche tout modding du jeu ( alors que c'est un point essentiel pour moi , j'aime bricoler mes jeux d'une manière générale ).
2-Un Anti Aliasing super à la ramasse , j'avais franchement mal aux yeux après certaines parties ... heureusement j'ai découvert qu'avec un petit sweetfx maison + smaa ingame + désactiver l'occlusion ambiante , celà réduit beaucoup le problème.
3-L'occlusion ambiante qui a pas mal de bugs même avec les drivers mis à jour ( clignotements ... )
4-Une option pour mettre le niveau de détail au minimum pour faire gagner des fps mais bonjour le clipping .... donc obligation de laisser le paramètre au minimum en élevé. Sauf si ça ne vous dérange pas de voir des pierres poper ou se redessiner complètement à 3 mètres de Lara.
5-Un compte fps très inégal ... j'oscille entre 80 et 24 fps avec les mêmes paramètres en fonction de l'endroit ou je me trouve .. ça fait quand même un gros gap.

En définitive , un très bon jeu que je conseil mais sachez qu'au niveau de la technique y aurait eu un peu de progrès à faire. Rien de bloquant pour autant ! 

je lui mes* 8/10*

----------


## FericJaggar

Tant mieux s'il t'a plu, pour ma part j'ai vraiment eu l'impression de me trouver devant un reskin du jeu de 2013, et puis tous ces messages qui pop dès que tu casses un truc ou ramasses une fleur, c'est atroce, y a rien de pire pour casser l'immersion. Sinon l'ambiance sibérienne est plutôt bien rendue, oui. Mais je me suis forcé pour le terminer, ce jeu, alors que j'avais bien aimé celui de 2013.

----------


## pipoop

Watchdoge 2
Bah c'est le premier en plus chiant je trouve
Au bout de 2h j'avais envie d'en finir

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

*Metro 2033* et *Metro: Last Light*.

Et bah j'ai kiffé. J'ai acheté le bundle redux pendant la promo de la semaine dernière, et du coup j'ai tombé les deux dans la foulée. Fait un moment que j'avais pas autant apprécié un FPS. J'ai probablement préféré le 2033 au Last Light au moins sur le scénar et l'ambiance, plus survival post-apo/horror et plus fin dans sa trame que le Last light qui pour moi est un peu cousu de fil blanc avec des antagonistes bien velus et bien caricaturaux. Mais les deux sont très bons.

Par contre sur Last Light, j'ai choppé la fin "C'est la vie", a priori fallait plus de points moraux pour avoir la fin "Rédemption" (qui est apparemment canon avec les bouquins). Du coup j'ai jeté un oeil aux trucs à faire pour gagner des points de moral pour avoir la "bonne" fin, c'est un joyeux merdier. 
Je trouve dommage de faire gagner ou perdre des points sur des trucs complètement arbitraires et qui n'ont au fond rien à voir avec le fait de faire des choix plutôt bons ou plutôt mauvais, et qui vont conditionner sans qu'on puisse rien y faire l'alternative de fin. De ce côté là le premier te file juste un choix moral sur la dernière scène, option qui me paraît plus logique.

Bref rien d'important, au final les deux sont excellents, et par pas mal d'aspects je me suis surpris à regretter que les nouveaux Fallout ne soient pas plus dans cette veine-ci.  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *La Terre du Milieu : L'Ombre du Mordor*.

Ça faisait une paye que je n'avais pas été au bout d'un jeu de ce "genre" (en général j'évite comme la peste ou je m'arrête dès que je m'ennuie).

Les défauts habituels sont là, j'ai nommé la trame principale naze, les boss nullisimes, les missions scénarisées bateau, les personnages secondaires caricaturaux, la carte blindée "d'activités", les cochonneries à ramasser partout, le protagoniste transparent... la liste est longue  :Facepalm: 

Et pourtant...

Le fameux système d'uruks générés de manière procédurale m'a sauvé le jeu à lui tout seul. C'est extrêmement bien fichu. Chaque uruk a un look et des répliques qui collent avec son sobriquet (style "le Sanglant", "le Fétide", "le Fou", "le Lâche") et c'est un énorme plus pour l'ambiance, ça donne vraiment l'impression de se frotter à autre chose qu'un bot. Le système de hiérarchie fonctionne bien, avec des duels, des tentatives d'assassinat, des émeutes... mais qui pourrait être encore mieux si il turbinait plus sans l'intervention du joueur.

J'ai abordé le jeu uniquement sur cet angle, en vadrouillant au hasard sur la carte à faire mumuse avec le système de Nemesis. Je me suis fait violence pour aller faire les missions principales de temps en temps pour débloquer des trucs (on ne peut pas tout faire dès le début hélas et la deuxième région est très appréciable). Mais là encore il y a du bon grâce aux chefs de guerre (une des missions principales n'est pas scénarisée et demande de mettre la hiérarchie dans un état particulier, objectif qu'on peut faire petit à petit quand bon nous semble).

Franchement c'est une formule que j'adore pour un monde ouvert : des personnages qui vaquent à leurs occupations, sur lesquels on interviendra ou non en fonction de l'envie ou du besoin. C'est ce que j'adore dans des jeux comme Mount and Blade par exemple, le monde vit et on y fait ce qui nous chante. Et joie, le prochain épisode a l'air de continuer dans cette direction.

J'ai joué une vingtaine d'heure, j'ai poussé l'histoire principale jusqu'au bout pour voir (spoiler : c'est nul) je n'ai fait aucun défi, je ne me suis pas spécialement occupé des objets collectionner, j'ai laissé mes barres d'xp en plan... et je me suis amusé comme un petit fou avec les uruks. Je suis content de lui avoir laissé une seconde chance!

Si vous hésitez ou aviez déjà lâché le jeu prématurément comme moi, mon conseil c'est de relancer le jeu et y jouer comme un bac à sable avec le système de Nemesis et d'envoyer tout le reste au second plan.

----------


## perverpepere

> Lara [...]. J'aurais aimé un bouton pour lui mettre des fessées


Sale pervers  :tired:

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Mass Effect Andromeda*

J'ai qu'une envie, c'est d'avoir Mass Effect Andromeda 2. En plus, y a vraiment un truc excellent c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


L'AVENTURE CONTINUE APRES LA FIN DU JEU

 :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre: 

J'ai passé 130h sur le jeu et c'est 130h que j'ai savouré de la première jusqu'à la dernière minute, j'ai arrêté de comparer le jeu à la trilogie originale (déjà parce que c'est au final idiot de comparer le premier épisode d'une nouvelle série à 3 opus) et je me suis jeté dans cette nouvelle aventure. Au final, j'ai ressenti exactement les mêmes sensations que lorsque j'ai joué à Mass Effect pour la première fois, cette effet "Waow" quand j'atterrissais sur les différentes planètes, l'envie d'aller voir chaque recoin, de discuter avec tout le monde, d'en apprendre plus sur les personnages qu'ils soient secondaires ou non, j'avais toujours la soif et l'envie d'aller plus loin, comme ma Ryder par rapport à l'exploration de Andromède, en fait  ::ninja:: 

Il y a vraiment beaucoup de chose que j'ai adoré dans ce jeu, les combats (bon sang, cette nervosité, ça me fait bizarre de me dire que l'un des meilleurs TPS auxquels j'ai pu jouer dernièrement, c'est Mass Effect), les planètes, les missions principales, les compagnons (au final, je trouve que même Liam et Cora sont bons et loin d'être des coquilles vides comme l'était un Kaidan, par exemple), Peebee (oui, je la met à part parce que ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas autant apprécier un compagnon dans un jeu Bioware et surtout, je trouve que la romance qu'ils ont fait avec elle est la plus aboutie et la plus belle de toute celle qu'ils ont pu créer et pourtant je suis un sacré fanboy de la romance Shep/Liara mais celle avec Peebee m'a transcendé, surtout dans ce qu'elle raconte et comment elle se termine) et l'exploration Je me suis vraiment senti explorateur dans le jeu et c'était vraiment plaisant

J'ai bien aimé l'histoire aussi, certes, elle est très simple, on a pas de rebondissement vraiment ultime (même si j'ai trouvé le coup de 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'Exaltation

 vachement bien foutu) et le méchant est juste... bah c'est un méchant et je peux comprendre que cela puisse être décevant pour certains mais pour moi, l'important, c'est pas que l'histoire soit forcément complexe mais qu'elle soit bien racontée, tout simplement et celle de Andromeda est bien racontée, il n'y a aucun soucis là dessus et il se permette même d'ouvrir une porte assez intéressante pour la suite. Il y a moins de choix au niveau des embranchements mais les conséquences sont directement visible dans cet opus pour la plupart d'entre eux (à la fin) et ça, c'est déjà une très bonne chose. J'ai beaucoup aimé aussi l'histoire en second plan sur la famille, elle est toute aussi importante que l'histoire principale, au final et ça aurait mérité un peu plus qu'une simple chasse aux éclats brillants (surtout que c'est assez incohérent parce qu'aller chercher de la mémoire dans un endroit où le perso concerné a jamais foutu les pieds, c'est étrange).

Je profite d'avoir énoncé ce premier défaut pour attaquer cette partie justement parce que oui, le jeu a des défauts :

- Il est en dent de scie techniquement, on traverse des environnements sublimes au niveau artistique mais c'est parfois assez limite au niveau des textures, c'est quelque chose qui s'oublie rapidement mais je tiens quand même à le noter.

- SAM doit absolument fermer sa grande gueule  :Boom:  quand l'IA te répète 50 fois "Il fait froid, il fait chaud, il fait froid, il fait chaud, vous pouvez miner ici, vous pouvez miner ici", c'est assez usant.

- La finition n'est pas exemplaire, il y a quelques bugs (du genre des ennemis qui passent à travers des textures et qui ne peuvent plus ressortir mais qui te tire toujours dessus), les pieds de certains perso qui rentrent dans le sol, la tête de Ryder qui fait des 360 lors de la discussion avec

Spoiler Alert! 


 l'autre IA dans le bloc SAM

, ce sont des choses qui sont réglables avec des patchs, rien d'handicapant ou qui pourri l'aventure (à moins d'être vraiment très sensible à ce genre de chose).

- Les animations faciales au début du jeu, c'est dur de savoir ce qui a pu arriver pour que le début du jeu ai des problèmes comme ça mais en avançant dans le jeu, c'est un soucis qui disparaît, il y a toujours un certains soucis d'air inexpressif mais il n'y a plus de truc moche comme tout comme la bouche de l'asari médecin au tout début.

- Les tâches ne servent à rien, là, on peut dire que c'est du pur FeDex pour la plupart, c'est d'ailleurs assez dommage de voir qu'il y a souvent beaucoup de dialogue de qualité pour les présenter mais le soucis, c'est qu'allez scanner des cailloux (une chose néanmoins logique à faire quand on est dans un endroit complètement inconnu) bah c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus palpitant. Heureusement, certaines tâches se détachent du lot et propose des choses plus intéressante mais globalement, vous pouvez juste vous concentrer sur les missions secondaires (celle qui n'ont pas "Tâche" en nom) et sur les missions principales si vous voulez maintenir une qualité constante dans votre aventure.

- La musique, y a des jolis thèmes mais... elle est absente et assez banale au final, même si les musiques durant les combats sont bien punchy, ça manque de truc plus ambient lors des phases d'explorations (même si il y a des passages qui fonctionnent très bien sans musique, je pense notamment à la lune détruite où l'absence de musique et le son étouffé rend la chose bien oppressante).
- Il y a un manque d'originalité, ce n'est pas la peine de se voiler la face sur ça, il y a très gros travail sur le design et l'immersion mais les planètes (hormis deux) restent dans un registre plutôt classique (exit les vaults remnants que j'ai trouvé assez différents de ce que j'ai pu voir ailleurs). Il faut néanmoins ne pas oublier que l'on visite un seul petit secteur de Andromeda et que les développeurs peuvent très bien se lâcher un peu plus sur la suite.

- Le premier contact avec

Spoiler Alert! 


les angaras

, ça a été discuté assez longuement sur le topic du jeu et tout le monde est tombé d'accord pour dire que c'est vraiment un passage pas bien fait du tout et qui s'explique facilement par rapport au fait qu'il faudrait un jeu complet (ou tout du moins une bonne moitié de jeu) pour aborder un sujet comme ça et que c'est quand même quelque chose d'assez compliqué à présenter au public. J'ai quand même trouvé que ça s'améliorait un peu par la suite notamment par le biais des missions secondaires mais ça reste un moment vraiment très en deçà du reste.

- C'est chronophrage. C'est un faux défaut, c'est pour moi ça  ::ninja:: 

Pour le reste, j'ai été comblé et j'ai vraiment passé un excellent moment, je me suis senti attaché au jeu qui se révèle être très bon voire même, j'ose le dire, excellent malgré ses défauts qui peuvent, a raison, rebuter certains mais ça n'a pas été mon cas, le jeu m'a prit la main et m'a dit " Tu vas voir, tu vas te sentir comme chez toi" et c'est exactement ça, je me suis senti comme chez moi, j'ai mené ma Ryder comme je le voulais jusqu'au bout, j'ai vécu intensément ses victoires et ses défaites, je me suis attaché aux membres de l'équipe que j'ai vu évoluer pour devenir une famille soudée et, comme ma Ryder, ma seule envie est de repartir à l'aventure parce que je m'y suis attaché à ce jeu, dans ses moments forts comme dans ses faiblesses, j'y ai toujours trouvé ma place.

Pour finir, je citerais juste, en spoiler, une phrase d'un des personnages, que j'ai vraiment adoré et qui n'a strictement rien à voir avec mon pavé mais je tenais à la faire partager :



Spoiler Alert! 


_With strings, it means so much more. This is where I belong._

  ::wub:: 

(La fin déchire mais vraiment)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'ai fini *Mass Effect Andromeda*


Mince, il est déjà sorti?

Wait...

Mince, tu l'as déjà terminé?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

130h de jeu....c'est ce que je dois faire sur Steam en 2016 (bon apres je joue pas mal ^coté sur Bnet et Uplay)

----------


## Anonyme220825

*Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*: Très bon, j'espère que Mimimi feront une suite. 
Ouais, une bonne suite plus ambitieuse avec de l'infiltration dans des bâtiments comme dans Commandos 2, et concevoir un Level Design encore plus riche en possibilités d'atteindre ses objectifs.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai fini *Mass Effect Andromeda*


ça donne très envie, merci pour ce retour ! Je vais le mettre en wishlist pour quand il sera à moitié prix et bien patché, j'ai de quoi faire en attendant !

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Mince, il est déjà sorti?
> 
> Wait...
> 
> Mince, tu l'as déjà terminé?


Oui, je l'ai fini, il me manque quelques trucs secondaires (je suis à 97 % de complétion)




> ça donne très envie, merci pour ce retour ! Je vais le mettre en wishlist pour quand il sera à moitié prix et bien patché, j'ai de quoi faire en attendant !


Attendre qu'il soit patché est une riche idée pour profiter d'une expérience optimale, même si il est déjà très jouable actuellement.

----------


## Emzy

J'ai fini *Metro Last Light Redux*.

Metro 2033 est l'un de mes FPS préférés, j'avais tranquillement attendu d'avoir le temps pour me consacrer pleinement à sa suite, je ne suis pas déçu. J'ai retrouvé tout ce qui m'avait plu dans le 2033, l'infiltration, les combats, l'histoire, l'ambiance.

Je n'ai plus le temps pour les open-world, donc avec Metro Last Light est parfait pour moi, c'est linéaire et accrocheur, et ça se permet de raconter quelque chose d'intéressant. Pour l'instant, et sans surprise, mon coup de cœur de l'année.

----------


## schouffy

*Half-Life²*

Je l'avais adoré à l'époque, et j'avais vraiment accroché à l'épisode 2 il y a quelques années, mais force est de reconnaître que c'est assez ringard comme jeu. Les mécaniques sont un peu usées, je ne me rappelle plus si elles étaient novatrices à l'époque mais ça a pris un sale coup de vieux.
Les armes sont assez moyennes, en difficile les ennemis sont un peu trop solides et les tirs manquent d'impact (notamment sur les combines, y'a pas d'animation de hit à part une gerbe de sang), du coup on a l'impression de tirer sur des mecs avec un pistolet à bille. D'ailleurs je visais assez mal dans ce jeu, je ne sais pas trop expliquer pourquoi.
Le jeu introduit des mécaniques petit à petit qui sont "surutilisées" pendant plusieurs dizaines de minutes (souvent trop longtemps d'ailleurs, suffisamment pour devenir répétitif et énervant) avant de disparaître à jamais. L'hydroglisseur, le buggy, les phéromones, les tourelles, l'escouade, les striders,... Certains choix sont mauvais (genre les antlions ou l'escouade alors que les maps sont composées de petits corridors et qu'ils te bloquent sans arrêt), mais c'est surtout le côté séquentiel qui rend le tout un peu ennuyeux. J'aurais préféré que tout ça soit un peu plus mélangé pour varier les situations.
Certains passages sont frustrants, notamment avec les IA alliées, y'en a même où il faut escorter Alyx et si elle meurt, bah on perd. Mais elle se jette dans les tirs ennemis et meurt toute seule.

Bon c'était pas non plus catastrophique, j'ai passé un "relativement bon" moment, mais avec les années les défauts sautent vraiment à la gueule.
Par contre techniquement ça a très bien vieilli, c'est toujours joli.

Je pensais enchaîner sur les épisodes, mais en fait je vais les faire un peu plus tard car là j'ai plus très envie d'y jouer.

----------


## banditbandit

Le source assure encore un peu même si c'est très carré, et c'est sans doute la DA qui fait que le jeu vieillit pas si mal (

Spoiler Alert! 


l'entrée en gare c'est quand même une grande introduction ( ::ninja::   ) 

), après à l'époque t'avais quand même le gravity gun qui apportait un souffle nouveau (même si la physique était complétement pétée, du Havoc sans doute..., même qu'il a été introduit dans l'extension de Doom 3 ), et niveau sensations c'était pas mal, ça et le fusil à pompe...  ::trollface:: 

Il y avait aussi le petit chapitre "Lost Coast" qui faisait son petit effet.

----------


## schouffy

Ben justement le pompe est pas trop mal, mais fait pas assez de dégâts (en difficile en tout cas) du coup mettre 3 ou 4 tirs pour tuer un combine couplé au fait qu'il n'y a que 6 cartouches dedans, ça rend le tout un peu moisi et tu te sens faiblard.
A la limite le double coup à très courte distance dans la tête peut les one shot, mais faut vraiment pas se rater.

----------


## FericJaggar

A rebours de tout le monde, j'avais particulièrement apprécié les séquences en véhicules, notamment le buggy. J'adore l'ambiance Mad Max, où tu t'arrêtes à des villages en ruines ou des station-services sans savoir si un truc hostile t'attend planqué dans les chiottes...

----------


## Catel

Ben moi en dehors de la séquence en hydroglisseur qui m'avait sorti du jeu la première fois, je me souviens que j'avais pas aimé la rupture de ton. J'aimais bien HL pour son côté claustrophobe, solitaire et unité de lieu: tu rencontres peu de gens, tu restes à Black Mesa et tu débouches assez tard à l'extérieur - juste au bon moment pour donner la respiration au jeu. Il y avait un côté exploration, qui est magnifié par le mod HD. Il y a des moments entiers où tu ne te bats pas du tout ou quasi et tu cherches juste à trouver ton chemin dans les couloirs, je trouve ça super couillu. Alors que HL² enchaîne les scènes d'action pure très linéaires et complètement déconnectées les unes des autres, dans l'action et dans la géographie: une scène en hydroglisseur dans les canaux, une scène en survival horror dans un village, une scène sur la plage avec le gravity gun, une scène dans la structure alien... C'est justement ce qui avait rendu pas terrible la fin de HL sur Xen. Et HL² en fait trop dans le lore, il te sort dans un monde dont tu ne veux pas parce que la force de HL était d'être une bulle. HL en disait le minimum, les 2-3 éléments narratifs importants. L'homme à la malette, à la limite, tu t'en foutais. HL² te sort des conspirations de partout, des villes, des machins... et en fait il en dit trop ou pas assez. HL te concentrait sur ton pied de biche et ton pompe et t'évitait de te poser trop de questions inutiles. HL² te sort un vrai scénario, mais à trous, parfaitement insatisfaisant.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Tiens d'ailleurs ça me fait penser au mod Black Mesa, j'ai hâte qu'il soit enfin terminé, j'ai envie de le refaire. C'est prévu pour cet été normalement.

----------


## schouffy

Pour l'avoir fait il y a quelques mois, j'ai préféré de très loin le mod Black Mesa à HL². Même (surtout?) sans Xen ça reste une super expérience.
Je trouve que HL² est trop scripté également, HL l'était aussi mais c'était plus discret, juste des petites scénettes occasionnelles. Dans HL² on a vraiment l'impression que le jeu s'articule autour de nous, et que notre avancée dépend des scripts qui s'exécutent et ça fait assez artificiel. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je trouve que ça a mal vieilli.

----------


## Gloppy

Après y avoir consacrée une soixantaine d'heures (que je n'ai pas vraiment vu passer, d'ailleurs, c'est sûrement Steam qui compte mal !), je viens de terminer *Batman: Arkham Knight*. Le jeu m'avait été offert par un généreux canard mais, du fait de ses nombreux problèmes techniques (et d'un "batlog" bien costaud), je ne m'y suis lancé que récemment, en profitant de l'acquisition d'une GTX 1070. 
J'y allais avec une sorte d'hésitation, pas sûr d'apprécier l'univers nocturne et sérieux de Batman en jeu (j'ai tous les jeux Batman mais c'est le premier auquel je m'attaque vraiment). 

Résultat : j'ai été bluffé. Graphiquement, le jeu m'a beaucoup impressionné, avec un travail sur les textures et le rendu des matériaux qui m'a laissé admiratif. Excellent boulot sur les visages, le jeu d'acteur, les animations, les FX. En fait, tout est super soigné, tout marche très bien, je n'ai rencontré quasiment aucun bug (trois plantages avec retour au bureau, quand même, mais sinon rien que des trucs mineurs). 
Même sans être un fervent de l'univers de Batman, je m'y suis plongé avec plaisir. Il y a de toute évidence un côté "All-Star" dans cet ultime volet de la trilogie de Rocksteady : tout le monde ou presque fait une apparition (bon, en DLC pour certains personnages). L'histoire est riche en rebondissements, la transition entre les parties interactives et les scènes narratives est généralement très souple, tout s'intègre bien. 
Certaines tâches "à la mode open world Ubi" sont assez répétitives mais comme tout est beau, bien fait et la jouabilité agréable, ça passe (oui, même la Batmobile tank n'est pas si mal). 

Bref, c'était vachement mieux que ce que j'imaginais. Problème : vais-je pouvoir m'amuser avec les autres jeux de la série en ayant commencé par le plus abouti ? Bon, on va dire qu'après 60+ heures, je vais de toute façon changer d'ambiance...  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Les deux premiers Arkham sont mieux donc tu devrais trouver ton bonheur avec  !

----------


## Xchroumfph

Au moins *Asylum* c'est certain. D'autant qu'il a bénéficié d'une re-sortie non ?
Mais je suis pas sur que *City* tienne aussi bien la comparaison avec le dernier.

----------


## Supergounou

Le premier est quand même très rigide par rapport aux suivants, il va falloir te faire un peu souffrance pour t'habituer je pense. Mais niveau ambiance/level design/énigmes, c'est largement le meilleur de tous.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Déjà, se passer de toutes les putains d'enigmes de Nigma tous les foutus 10m, c'est un bonheur. C'est bien mieux intégré et intéressant dans *Asylum*. A part quelques boss foirés, on peut pas lui reprocher grand chose.

----------


## banditbandit

Non mais ouais Asylum larrrgemeent...

----------


## Gloppy

Merci pour vos retours. Je (re)tenterai peut-être le coup avec *Batman: Arkham Asylum*, surtout qu'à priori je maîtrise déjà l'essentiel de l'interface utilisateur maintenant...  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Si tu es très sensible au charme de la licence, cours : c'est mieux que AK de ce coté la.

Par contre si c'est strictement pour du gameplay, rien de spécial a se mettre sous la dent après avoir terminé AK a part les boss de City qui eux sont de qualité.

----------


## Emzy

Oui, le début d'Arkham Asylum peut paraître un peu mou car il introduisait toutes les mécaniques du jeu, contrairement aux suites où tout était bien établi.

Mais pareil, pour moi c'est le meilleur ! S'il avait eu le système de combat de City, qui lui est un peu supérieur, il aurait été parfait !

----------


## BentheXIII

> *Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*: Très bon, j'espère que Mimimi feront une suite. 
> Ouais, une bonne suite plus ambitieuse avec de l'infiltration dans des bâtiments comme dans Commandos 2, et concevoir un Level Design encore plus riche en possibilités d'atteindre ses objectifs.


Je viens juste de le finir. Excellent jeu! Passé pas loin de 40h pour le finir en Normal, je suis lent ^^. Le level-design et la patte graphique du jeu sont parmi les meilleurs que j'ai jamais vu. Merci à Kalash pour le test.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini *Resident Evil 7*

Bah c’était pas mal sympa.
Le passage à la première personne est réussi je trouve. Par contre ça reste un jeu de script, c'est pas très moderne dans l'approche pour ce genre de jeu donc. Du coup niveau stress et flipe j'étais pas loin de l'encéphalogramme plat. Alors ok effectivement ça reste raccord avec les cannons de la licence, mais je me demande si il n'aurait pas valut mieux pousser encore plus loin le changement.

Bref, c'était cool.

----------


## Clydopathe

Content que le jeu t'ai plu. Je crois te l'avoir conseillé dans le topic de recherche des jeux.

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais vraiment apprécié ce RE7. Je me suis senti dans des chaussons très confortables (pas de fioritures, dirigiste mais bien fait, chouette ambiance).

----------


## Zerger

Pour un jeu d'horreur, c'est un peu le comble non?

----------


## Kaelis

Ça fait pas peur en même temps. L'ambiance est "horrifique" mais comme énormément de jeux, j'ai du mal à oublier que ça reste fabriqué (donc que c'est fait pour qu'on puisse s'en sortir sauf script fait pour avancer le scénario) et que je suis aux commandes pour me défendre (à moins d'un script je peux toujours me sortir de la panade).

----------


## Zerger

script.. script.. script..

C'est pour ca que j'ai vite laissé tomber les RE

----------


## Kaelis

C'est pas pire que la majorité des jeux, j'insiste simplement là dessus pour dire que ça reste une fabrication des développeurs. Et je suis dans des chaussons parce que j'aime ben comment l'histoire se déroule, j'aime bien le gameplay sans gras, je retrouve mes marques par rapport aux jeux précédents...

En gros je me laisse séduire et je savoure le temps que ça dure.

----------


## Cabfire

Il y a une belle ambiance global faut surtout voir dans ce sens la je pense. Après je comprend totalement quelqu'un qui ne verrait que le coté script.

----------


## banditbandit

> Pour un jeu d'horreur, c'est un peu le comble non?


L'horreur c'est souvent dans les combles.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> Après je comprend totalement quelqu'un qui ne verrait que le coté script.


Oui, tu as raison. Je comprends aussi que des joueurs peuvent ne pas aimer à cause de ça. Le jeu est dirigiste, si on est pas séduit c'est mort.

----------


## znokiss

> L'horreur c'est souvent dans les combles.


Oui, c'est ce que me disais le Joueur Du Grenier.

----------


## Cabfire

Vous allez finir à la cave sérieux ...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Vous allez finir à la cave sérieux ...




 ::huh::

----------


## FrousT

Tu peux mettre une note SuicideSnake ? J'ai la flemme de calculer dans ma tête entre les points positifs et négatifs pour faire une moyenne  ::sad:: 

J'ai 2 pages de retard tout va bien  :tired: 

Teaser : dans quelques jours (voir demain) je viendrais post pour vous parler de The Witness (que je finirais pas à 100% faut pas déconner...)

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tu peux mettre une note SuicideSnake ? J'ai la flemme de calculer dans ma tête entre les points positifs et négatifs pour faire une moyenne 
> 
> J'ai 2 pages de retard tout va bien 
> 
> Teaser : dans quelques jours (voir demain) je viendrais post pour vous parler de The Witness (que je finirais pas à 100% faut pas déconner...)


Une note ? Sur Big Bear ?

----------


## FrousT

Pour Me : Andromerda pardon  :Facepalm:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ah ! Je dirais 8/10.

----------


## Kaelis

On frise le chef d'œuvre  :X1:

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah ! Je dirais 8/10.


mytho/10.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> On frise le chef d'œuvre







> mytho/10.


Mythologique ? Non, le jeu est pas bon à ce point, ce sera pour la suite ça  :Cigare:

----------


## schouffy

> Tu peux mettre une note SuicideSnake ? J'ai la flemme de calculer dans ma tête entre les points positifs et négatifs pour faire une moyenne


 ::o:  La prochaine étape c'est qu'il y joue à ta place.

----------


## FrousT

Pas de soucis, j'ai essayé ME1 j'ai pas accroché, je lui laisse la série complète !

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ouais alors par contre, ça a rien à voir avec ME 1.

De même que ME 2 s'en éloignait déjà pas mal.

Si jamais tu as envie d'un avis sur Zelda, paye moi une Switch, s'il te plaît  ::trollface::

----------


## Cabfire

*Stories Untold* à l'instant,

Je peux pas trop en dire évidemment, si ce n'est que c'est une expérience narrative de 4h, et que ça fait vraiment du bien si on aime ça !

----------


## Croaker

Pour raison de sortie de Persona5, je laisse tomber *Danganronpa 1 et 2* et son mode "school" (post game) trop lent.

Les jeux donnent l'impression d'être coincés le cul entre deux chaises, entre d'un côté quelque chose de super glauque et de l'autre un volet animé limite fanservice parce que sinon ça ne se vendrait pas.
A jouer pour l'histoire pour ceux que la mécanique de Visual Novel ne rebute pas (parfois c'est trèèèès lent, surtout dans le deux), si vous n'avez jamais vu/lu/regardé de la franchise parce que ça spoile de partout sur les Internets c'est incroyable.

Le côté Ace Attorney est vraiment très très léger, dans le premier les déductions sont vraiment trop faciles et dans le deux la mécanique de narration rend quasi-invalide de quelconques efforts avant le procès. Et les mécaniques de mini-jeux sont parfois plus frustrantes qu'autre chose, on voit dans le deux qu'ils ont essayé de les améliorer, mais c'est plutôt raté.
La galerie de perso est plutôt sympa, il y en a une bonne moitié de bien cools.

Par contre, je crois que je vais m'arreter là sur la franchise.

----------


## Cabfire

C'est assez bizarre Danganronpa 1. 

J'ai vraiment aimé le jeu, mais parallèlement à ça je crois que j'ai mis plus de 2 mois à le finir ... je jouais sur portable. J'essaierais le 2 sur PC, à mon avis je le mangerais plus vite.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai quand même envie d'essayer pour voir... m'étant enfilé tous les Phoenix Wright ces derniers mois.

----------


## FrousT

> Si jamais tu as envie d'un avis sur Zelda, paye moi une Switch, s'il te plaît


Ok, et si tu me paye une PS4 je pourrais te faire un retour sur Nioh, Bloodborn, Gravity rush 2 et Persona 5  :Sweat: 

Merde me faut une PS4 en fait  :Emo:

----------


## Croaker

> J'ai quand même envie d'essayer pour voir... m'étant enfilé tous les Phoenix Wright ces derniers mois.


Je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop en attendre côté "enquête", il est impossible de passer à côté des indices et souvent on passe 10 minutes en procès sur un point certes important mais à la fin on a compris quoi.
Il y a une vidéo de la démo vita sur Youtube, ça spoile très légèrement les circonstances du premier cas (mais ni la victime, ni le tueur).

----------


## Cabfire

Su tu accroches à l'histoire racontée ça passera bien, sinon c'est clairement mort, rien ne rattrapera le truc.

----------


## Kaelis

> Je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop en attendre côté "enquête", il est impossible de passer à côté des indices et souvent on passe 10 minutes en procès sur un point certes important mais à la fin on a compris quoi.


Ça arrive aussi chez l'ami Phoenix. Par contre je me demande si Danganronpa est aussi bien écrit, dans le sens où il y a des coups de théâtres qu'on voit venir mais d'autres pas.

Ou c'est complétement téléphoné en permanence.

----------


## Croaker

Le premier est plutôt téléphoné, mais se rattrape dans le côté "ambiance".

Le deuxième est vraiment bien mieux au niveau rebondissements et personnages, vraiment dommage qu'ils se sont ratés (à mon avis) dans les ajouts de gameplay.

Mon gros soucis (perso) avec les persos c'est que par moments ils retombent dans les clichés type manga (dans le 2) alors que j'avais l'impression qu'ils s'en écartaient volontairement.
Spoiler pour ceux qui les ont fini, 

Spoiler Alert! 


je n'ai pas supporté ce qu'ils font avec Chiaki Nanami, ça fait vraiment "piège à fans".

----------


## Nono

> Oui, le début d'Arkham Asylum peut paraître un peu mou car il introduisait toutes les mécaniques du jeu, contrairement aux suites où tout était bien établi.


Oui. D'ailleurs, il ne faut pas s'étonner de ne pas pouvoir entrer dans tel passage, qui semble tellement fait pour y déboucher quelque part. C'est juste que tu n'as pas encore le bat-bidule correspondant, et qu'il arrivera plus tard dans le jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

Cette fois ça y est, je pense en avoir fini avec *Splasher* (2017), offert par l'ami *Ds108j* chez les généreux.



Fast-plateformer. Sincèrement, j'ai pas retenu le scénar', une histoire de scientifique qui créé des monstres à partir de ses sbires agents de surface, et un des sbires s'en rend compte et veut le défoncer, un truc comme ça.

Splasher, c'est donc du plateformer à toute allure, un savant mélange de MeatBoy et des derniers Rayman. Ici, on a 4 boutons à utiliser. L'un pour sauter, et les 3 autres pour projeter de la peinture de couleurs différentes. La bleu pour récupérer les bonus et tuer les ennemis, la rouge pour se coller aux parois, et la jaune pour rebondir. Autre particularité, la possibilité de tirer la peinture dans toutes les directions, pas juste devant soit mais en haut, en bas en diagonale, en moyenne diagonale, etc..., plein d'angles différents. On se sert du stick gauche pour viser, stick qui sert aussi à se déplacer. C'est donc impossible de s'arrêter pour tirer (sauf droit devant soit ou à la verticale), notre personnage est alors quasi tout le temps en mouvement. C'est très particulier au début, mais rapidement on s'y fait.

+ Level design vraiment jouissif, l'utilisation des 3 peintures vraiment bien trouvée. LE gros point fort du jeu.
+ Possibilité de jouer soit à la cool, en prenant son temps et en cherchant les bonus, soit en mode speedrun, sans jamais s'arrêter de courir. Là encore, le level design est tellement bien fichu quand dans les 2 cas, on prend son pied.
+ Vrai sensation de progression. Si au début, chaque obstacle devient une mort potentiel, petit à petit le joueur va apprendre à contrôler le personnage à la perfection. C'est très grisant.
+ Graphiquement correct. C'est joli sans plus, mais c'est surtout très clair. Pas d'embrouille possible, rien qui ne va gêner notre démonstration de skill.
+ Musiques agréables. Malheureusement, elles manquent tout de même de cachet pour rester vraiment en tête.
+ Difficulté très progressive. Si les premiers niveaux sont plutôt simples, les 2 derniers sont cotons et le jeu se transforme limite en die&retry. Et je ne parle pas des speedruns et du time attack...
+ En fait, si, je vais en parler. Car en plus du mode "story", possibilité de refaire tous les niveaux en time attack pour choper des médailles d'or, voir de platine pour les plus acharnés (très très dur les platines).
+ Trois speedrun incorporés au jeu, accessibles directement dans le hub. Un normal, un 100%, et un dernier où l'on enchaine simplement les niveaux les uns après les autres. Avec classement pour chaque, normal, et splits incorporés.
+ De l'humour, pas toutes les 5 minutes mais quelques passages qui font sourire.
+ Bonne durée de vie. Du moins, avec les speedruns. J'ai chopé toutes les médailles d'or de tous les niveaux et des 3 speedruns, j'ai passé 40h sur le jeu. Je n'ai pas noté le temps que j'ai passé juste sur le mode story, mais je dirais 6-8h (22 niveaux). C'est un peu léger, mais ça fait le boulot.

- DA et charadesign ratés à mon sens, et manque dans diversité dans les décors.
- Niveaux ultra linéaires. J'aime bien fouiner un peu dans les plateformer, essayer de trouver des secrets, chercher des raccourcis, etc... ici niet, un seul chemin, avec juste parfois un mini embranchement pour récupérer un bonus, mais qu'on ne peut manquer.
- La maniabilité du tir. C'est pas qu'elle est mal fichue, mais elle est vraiment particulière. Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où j'ai ragé parce que je voulais me mettre de la peinture jaune sous les pieds par exemple, pour faire un grand bond, et en fait non la peinture part devant soit. Heureusement, à force on compense et au bout de 40h de jeu je n'avais quasi plus de foirages, mais au début c'est vraiment perturbant.
- L'autolock. Ça rejoint le point juste au dessus: il y a un espèce d'autolock qui se positionne sur un peu ce qu'il veut, et à tendance à s'en détacher quand on n'en a pas envie. Je crois que j'aurais préféré le jeu sans cet autolock, même si au fur et à mesure de la montée en skill, on apprend à s'en servir.
- Cinématiques pas skippables. Il y en a peu (heureusement), mais c'est un peu le comble pour un jeu pensé pour le grind et le speedrun: je connais par cœur la cinématique de début du dernier niveau par exemple, je l'ai vu peut-être... 50x?
- Pas de possibilité de remap les touches du pad, et j'avoue que je ne comprends pas pourquoi les devs n'ont pas permis un truc aussi simple.
- Manque d'outils de speedrun finalement, c'est dommage. Pas de possibilité de voir les fantômes d'autres joueurs, pas de gold split, pas de possibilité de paramétrer ses propres splits, pas de sauvegarde rapide pour s'entrainer sur un passage en particulier, etc...

En regardant la tronche de mon texte, je vois qu'il y a tout de même beaucoup de points négatifs, alors que vraiment, *j'ai adoré ce jeu*, presque autant que SuperMeatBoy, peut-être plus que les Rayman. Car au final, ces points négatifs sont soit des détails, soit des points qui concernent la maniabilité. Or cette maniabilité, facile à appréhender, très difficile à maitriser, c'est justement ce qui fait que ce jeu est une tuerie, surtout pour les passionnés de plateformer et de speedruns. C'est elle, avec le level design aux petits oignons, qui rendent le jeu jouissif, et qui nous poussent à persévérer encore, et encore, afin de se surpasser toujours un peu plus.

Vraiment, une perle.

----------


## Momock

> Pas de possibilité de remap les touches du pad, et j'avoue que je ne comprends pas pourquoi les devs n'ont pas permis un truc aussi simple.


La couleur des boutons correspond à la couleur des peintures et de l'eau qu'on tire, c'est sans doute pour ça.

En tout cas bravo pour avoir 100% le jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah mais grave, j'avais même pas remarqué! Par contre, ça explique le bind de base, mais pas le fait qu'on ne puisse changer. Genre laisser appuyer 'rouge' et faire des appuis brefs sur 'vert' pour sauter, c'est vraiment pas un truc que je trouve naturel. J'aurais adoré mettre le 'rouge' sur une des gâchettes.

Et merci pour le bravo, par contre il me reste les platines et finir un speedrun sans mourir pour obtenir le vrai 100%. Les médailles d'or au final, c'est pas très difficile, faut juste connaitre très bien les niveaux et savoir correctement diriger le personnage. Mon speedrun 100%, j'ai du mourir 10x par exemple, en 80mn, c'est beaucoup je trouve. Bon, ça m'a positionné 5ème dans le classement, donc c'est cool, mais les platines sont BEAUCOUP plus tendus, je n'ai pas essayé sur tous les niveaux mais je n'en ai obtenu qu'une seule. C'est vraiment du grind pur et dur, et autant faire 1h30 de speedrun sur le jeu entier, ça m'éclate, autant faire 1h30 un seul niveau à répétition, c'est pas pour moi.

----------


## Momock

On dit du "farm", pas du "grind" (le grind implique de tuer des ennemis).

Perso le speedrun sur une longue durée c'est pas mon truc. Ça me rendrait fou de me louper et de perdre autant de temps de jeu dans le vent. J'ai jamais tenté, même pas sur Super Metroid ou sur Resident Evil (alors que ça débloque des trucs, et que j'aime débloquer des trucs).

----------


## Supergounou

Sûr pour le terme "grind"? J'ai entendu le mot plusieurs fois dans la commu speedrun, pour dire "s'acharner sur un niveau histoire de l'apprendre parfaitement".

Et sinon, globalement d'accord avec toi pour les speedrun. Je m'étais uniquement essayé à celui de MeatBoy, mais ça m'avait beaucoup trop frustré. Celui de Splasher, du moins pour récupérer l'or, est vraiment très accessible. J'ai obtenu le normal au second essai, le 100% sur 4 ou 5 essais, et le any% du premier coup. Et je vais m'arrêter là, pas question de tenter les world records ou ce genre de choses. On reste très loin des jeux infernaux à la Metroid/RE.

----------


## La Chouette

Bon, j'ai enfin eu mon 63ème achievement sur 65 pour Shovel Knight, je le considère donc terminé (les achievements speedrun, je verrais peut-être plus tard), et ce, jusqu'à demain soir... où j'aurais une nouvelle campagne à finir et donc une nouvelle fournée d'achievements à avoir. C'est sans fin.

----------


## Olima

> Bon, j'ai enfin eu mon 63ème achievement sur 65 pour Shovel Knight, je le considère donc terminé (les achievements speedrun, je verrais peut-être plus tard), et ce, jusqu'à demain soir... où j'aurais une nouvelle campagne à finir et donc une nouvelle fournée d'achievements à avoir. C'est sans fin.


Ah elle sort demain ? Joie !  ::lol::

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah elle sort demain ? Joie !


Yep, demain soir sur Steam. Pour les autres plateformes, ce sera plus tard dans le mois.

----------


## Momock

> Sûr pour le terme "grind"?


En fait c'est la définition que donne wikipedia, donc probablement de la merde (les mecs mettent DMC dans les hack'n'slash, quoi...)

----------


## Harest

Ouep, le terme "grind" est utilisé quand on parle des dernières secondes à gagner dans un speedrun par exemple. Quand le run est déjà bien connu mais qu'il y a encore du temps à gagner et qu'il faut grinder pour ça. C'est la phase que j'aime le moins  ::P: . Surtout s'il y a trop d'aléatoire ou de tricks (quasi) frame-perfect. Typiquement les super(-dash) jumps dans Deadcore.

----------


## Supergounou

Oh d'accord, c'est le moment de la fête du reset alors. Merci pour l'explication.

----------


## Herr Peter

*Ori And The Blind Forest: Definitive Edition*

J'ai pas mal hésité à la prendre celui-là, et surtout à cause de certains retours qui mentionnaient des passages du jeu très (trop) injustement _die & retry_. Mais d'un autre côté, je trouvais ce Ori tellement beau visuellement, que j'ai finalement craqué.

Et j'ai bien fait, parce que le jeu était sacrément plaisant, mis à part un ou deux passages (surtout le premier, en fait, parce que c'est le début de l'aventure et que notre perso est encore assez faiblard), j'ai eu un sacré plaisir à explorer ces superbes environnements avec un perso qui se manie au doigt et à l’œil.
Le côté _"metroid-vania_" fonctionne très bien et c'est toujours stimulant de partir à la chasse aux passages secrets.

Bref c'est un quasi sans fautes je trouve, et en plus le jeu a le bon goût de ne pas proposer de boss de fin insipide qui aurait pas mal gâché l'expérience.

----------


## Ammoodytes

*The Witness*. Aucune honte à dire que j'ai chercher les soluces pour presque un tiers des énigmes. On pourra dire que ce n'est pas un genre de jeu qui m'était destiné, mais c'était difficile de le savoir avant de l'essayer. J'avais adoré The Talos Principle, les Portal et, dans une moindre mesure, The Swapper, par exemple, et je m'étais naïvement dit que ça allait être intéressant (et je me suis fait "hypé" sur un topic). La direction artistique est superbe, la promenade agréable, pour le reste (et je vous prie d'excuser ma grossièreté) c'est vraiment de la branlette intellectuelle  ::|: .
Il y a quelques passages que j'ai apprécié (les serres, la forêt, le temple et le monastère par exemple, ou même les énigmes musicales), mais je n'ai toujours pas compris l'engouement pour exécuter des tests psychotechniques les uns après les autres. Les pièce de tetris ont détruit complètement mon plaisir de jeu, j'avais encore jamais vu d'énigmes aussi chiantes. Je n'ai que très rarement éprouvé de la joie à résoudre un problème, et c'est pourtant de la plus haute importance pour un jeu tel que celui-là à mon humble avis. Comme beaucoup l'ont dit, l'enrobage est joli, mais ça reste pour la grande majorité des puzzles quelque chose qui aurait pu être fait sur papier.

Et puis soyons sérieux, la première fin du jeu à base de 

Spoiler Alert! 


"ce n'est qu'un rêve"

, je pensais que c'était banni par les conventions internationales du plaisir vidéoludique (ou alors je suis passé à côté d'un délire mystico-philosophique à cause de mon QI d'huître, ce n'est pas impossible mais dans tous les cas ce n'est pas très frappant).

Je ne dirais donc pas que c'est de la merde, chacun sa manière de se flageller, mais plutôt "tout ça pour ça ???! Meeeh". Déception.

----------


## Supergounou

> *The Witness* - j'avais adoré The Talos Principle, les Portal et, dans une moindre mesure, The Swapper - c'est vraiment de la branlette intellectuelle .


C'est pour une étude, Talos, combien de fois la soluce?

----------


## znokiss

*The Witness* aussi, comme pas mal de monde récemment.
De mon côté, j'ai eu recours à la soluce pour peut-être 4 ou 5 puzzle. En général, ça m'arrive quand je dépasse les 45mn sur une pauvre grille, et surtout je suis un peu pressé. J'ai passé plus de 20h dessus, ça doit être l'équivalent de mon temps de jeu sur tout 2016.
Ah, et y'a 2-3 puzzle où j'ai pas compris comment on trouve la solution, genre 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans la cave sous le désert, le reflet dans la flotte, dernière grille plus "rectangulaire" que les autres... Le reflet ne nous dévoile que la moitié, pas moyen de voir comment on voit le reste, même avec une vidéo youtube

, je poste un screen ce soir sur le topic du jeu. 

Sinon, j'ai trouvé ça très très extra, une des bonnes grosses expériences vidéoludiques de ma petite vie de joueur (la dernière fois c'était STALKER en 2006).

Et j'ai dit "fini" mais je continue de le relancer pour les trucs des piliers. Là, je me passe de soluce car pas d'intérêt sinon. Sauf une fois dont j'ai déjà parlé : le puzzle 

Spoiler Alert! 


près du chateau, dans l'eau, avec le bateau qui doit passer derrière

. On voit le truc mais impossible de trouver le moyen de le réaliser. La soluce montre un truc très élégant mais qui me semble impossible à deviner et pourtant si évident quand on le voit...
Si un canard a trouvé celui-ci tout seul, je veux bien voter pour lui aux prochaines présidentielles.

----------


## Zerger

Je lance The Witness cette semaine, moi aussi je veux pouvoir mettre plein de balises dans mes discussions !!

----------


## Ammoodytes

> C'est pour une étude, Talos, combien de fois la soluce?


Une seule fois, pour un puzzle où il fallait aller chercher le rayon dans un autre labyrinthe adjacent. Disons que de mon point de vue la grosse différence entre ces jeux c'est que dans The Talos Principle on sait presque immédiatement ce qu'on doit faire, et on cherche le moyen d'y arriver. Il y a peut-être moins de mécanismes différents aussi, je ne sais plus. Dans The Witness j'ai parfois mis beaucoup de temps à saisir ce qu'il fallait faire, mais je crois que mon souci c'est que j'ai pas toujours eu les tutoriels au bon moment. Et que je suis souvent passé en bruteforce au lieu de rebrousser chemin.

Bref, les puzzles à base de "formes" et "formes et couleurs" j'ai trouvé ça totalement insipide, et j'ai eu l'impression que c'était la majorité des énigmes. Je suis déçu de ne pas avoir eu plus de solutions en liaison avec ce qui m'entoure.

Edit avant lynchage : j'ai aussi 

Spoiler Alert! 


vu certains puzzles environnementaux

, mais je dois être aigri parce que ça n'a pas provoqué de "mindblow" ; cela étant je dois bien avouer que c'est très astucieux. J'aurais tellement aimé le jeu si Jonathan avait décidé de laisser tomber les tetraminos pour proposer plus d'énigmes plus délicates, c'est vraiment ce genre de puzzles qui m'ont cassé le cerveau et piétiner mon plaisir de jeu.

----------


## znokiss

J'ai une question Ammoodytes : t'as quand même vu ce qu'on peut faire avec les piliers noirs ? L'un ou l'autre de ces machins qu'il faut foutre en spoiler ?

----------


## Ammoodytes

> J'ai une question Ammoodytes : t'as quand même vu ce qu'on peut faire avec les piliers noirs ? L'un ou l'autre de ces machins qu'il faut foutre en spoiler ?


J'étais en train d'éditer quand tu as posté  :^_^: . Mais je ne les ai pas fini loin de là, je pense que ma frustration est en train de redescendre parce que j'ai gâché la résolutions des puzzles que je trouvais les plus abscons (je me sens libéré de ce que je trouvais le plus raté). Du coup je me suis promis de revenir dans quelques temps réfléchir à ces monuments.

----------


## FrousT

> genre 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> dans la cave sous le désert, le reflet dans la flotte, dernière grille plus "rectangulaire" que les autres... Le reflet ne nous dévoile que la moitié, pas moyen de voir comment on voit le reste, même avec une vidéo youtube
> 
> , je poste un screen ce soir sur le topic du jeu.


De mémoire, tu devine l'autre partie du puzzle à force d’essayer des combinaisons  ::ninja::  (je suis resté bloquer sur le même puzzle un bon moment  :^_^: )

----------


## Olima

> De mémoire, tu devine l'autre partie du puzzle à force d’essayer des combinaisons  (je suis resté bloquer sur le même puzzle un bon moment )


Pour le passage du temple du soleil dont il parle (je spoile pas en disant ça hein), c'est précisément là où j'ai le plus cheaté. Il faut dire qu'outre le fait que je bloquais dessus depuis un moment, j'ai un petit écran sombre et suis un peu sujet au motion sickness, alors devoir bouger dans la pénombre en regardant sous tous les angles comme ça, ça ajoutait une espèce d'envie de gerber à la frustration habituelle des puzzles, et ça faisait un peu trop pour moi...  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

Non mais c'est même pas un soucis d'écran : c'est que c'est mal branlé. Tu sais comment il faut faire, tu vois un bout de la solution, mais il me semble impossible de voir correctement le truc en entier. Ou alors quelqu'un me poste un screen montrant le contraire. Mais pour l'instant, je continue de penser qu'il s'est foiré sur ce coup. 
C'est d'ailleurs le seul qui m'a posé ce soucis. Sur 500+ puzzle, ça va encore.

----------


## Endymion

Witcher 3, toutes les extensions et DLC.


Spoiler Alert! 


Ciri sur la voie, Radovid zigouillé, Lambert avec la sorcière, crac crac avec Yennefer, refus de la proposition de l'homme de verre, monde des contes, la duchesse et Syrianna rabibochées.

----------


## Blackogg

> Non mais c'est même pas un soucis d'écran : c'est que c'est mal branlé. Tu sais comment il faut faire, tu vois un bout de la solution, mais il me semble impossible de voir correctement le truc en entier. Ou alors quelqu'un me poste un screen montrant le contraire. Mais pour l'instant, je continue de penser qu'il s'est foiré sur ce coup. 
> C'est d'ailleurs le seul qui m'a posé ce soucis. Sur 500+ puzzle, ça va encore.


Faut que je retrouve mes griffonnages, mais de souvenir tu peux voir 2 bouts du tracé, ce qui te laisse 2 ou 3 possibilités de transitions entre les 2 bouts à tester.
Il y a peut être un moyen de tout voir, mais je t'avoue que je me suis contenté d'avoir pu réduire le champ des possibles à un niveau suffisant.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Le temple c'est un des seuls endroits où j'ai pu faire toutes les énigmes d'une seule traite (et vu mon taux d'échec sur le reste du jeu, je suis particulièrement fier  ::ninja:: ). Si c'est celui auquel je pense (tracé bleu et panneau horizontal), je ne voyais que la moitié mais j'ai fait toutes les solutions entre l'arrivée et l'indice et ça va quand même assez vite (ou alors je suis tombé dessus rapidement).

----------


## Haelnak

*Zelda : Breath of The Wild.*

----------


## Kaelis

RT svp aboné vou

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je pense qu'il prend son temps pour se remettre de la fin merdique du jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je pense qu'il prend son temps pour se remettre de la fin merdique du jeu.


Elle est super bien la fin.  :tired:

----------


## Nono

> Et puis soyons sérieux, la première fin du jeu à base de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> "ce n'est qu'un rêve"
> 
> , je pensais que c'était banni par les conventions internationales du plaisir vidéoludique (ou alors je suis passé à côté d'un délire mystico-philosophique à cause de mon QI d'huître, ce n'est pas impossible mais dans tous les cas ce n'est pas très frappant).


Merci de m'avoir fait sourire  ::): 
Ça, et l'épidémie d'amnésie qui frappe 75% des braves héros de jeu vidéo, c'est à bannir.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Elle est super bien la fin.


Non, c'est de la merde, que ce soit le boss ou la cinématique de fin.

----------


## Illynir

Vas y j'allais le commencer après Andromeda, me démotiver pas à l'avance non plus.  ::sad::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Vas y j'allais le commencer après Andromeda, me démotiver pas à l'avance non plus.


Tu vas bien t'amuser avec les quêtes du jeu  ::trollface:: 

(Je n'en dis pas plus pour garder la surprise)

----------


## Illynir

Mouais, ça sent les quêtes fedex à deux balles tout ça, remarque après Andromeda je devrais être bien armé pour.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Mouais, ça sent les quêtes fedex à deux balles tout ça, remarque après Andromeda je devrais être bien armé pour.


Spoiler : C'est pire que dans Andromeda.

----------


## Illynir

:Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

> Vas y j'allais le commencer après Andromeda, me démotiver pas à l'avance non plus.


La mise en scène et l'aspect épique de la présentation du boss final n'ont rien à envier à celle d'un Dark Souls 3 / Bloodborne par exemple. 
Par contre la difficulté est... différente.  ::ninja:: 

Et la cinématique de fin (en comptant le post-crédits) est réellement très bien.


En plus c'est mon GOTY 2017 pour le moment.  :Mellow2:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Le soucis de la fin, c'est pas que la difficulté. C'est aussi le fait que ça exploite quasiment rien niveau gameplay et que la caméra est merdique.

Après pour la fin, c'est plus subjectif, l'histoire m'intéressait pas du tout donc j'ai juste trouvé ça long et ennuyant.

----------


## RegisF

> Après pour la fin, c'est plus subjectif, l'histoire m'intéressait pas du tout donc j'ai juste trouvé ça long et ennuyant.


Ca t'as pas changé de Mass Effect Andromeda dans ce cas  ::trollface::

----------


## FrousT

> Spoiler : C'est pire que dans Andromeda.


Je pense que tu es mad,

Best Regards,

----------


## rgk

J'ai fini Alwa's Awakening (un metroidvania). La première moitié est une perle de level design maîtrisé du niveau des Zelda ! La deuxième moitié est aussi très bien, mais c'est moins bien guidé donc on doit faire un peu trop de backtracking pour trouver où on a débloqué un chemin. Bon jeu !

----------


## FrousT

J'ai fini *RIVE: Wreck, Hack, Die, Retry!*! Le Shoot/plateforme classique qui fait le travail à la perfection ? (j'ai pas tellement de point de comparaison)
 Je veux dire si on accroche aux type de jeu, celui ci est plutôt classique mais vraiment bien foutu, pas trop long avec une difficulté bien dosé et une histoire presque touchante. 
Des phases dans l'espace, sous l'eau, course poursuite etc.. Il varie suffisamment de style et de ce fait on ne s'ennui presque jamais.

J'ai pas grand chose à lui reprocher (surtout qu'il était dans mon Humble Monthly donc c'était la bonne surprise du lot).

J'ai aussi fini *The Witness* (la fin classique faut pas déconner) Je suis assez déçu, j'attendais un TPS post apocalyptique avec du bullet time et je me retrouve avec un joli jeu d'exploration/puzzle, suffisamment intelligent pour ne jamais rester bloqué si on se donne la peine de visiter l’île pour trouver des indices ou des tutorial sur de nouvelles mécaniques.

Mais du coup, niveau action c'est un gros zéro... On m'aurait menti ???? Virenque/10

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini Lara Croft Go sur Android, c'etait bien chouet, je vais enchainer avec Deus Ex Go

----------


## Supergounou

> Deus Ex Go


Oh il est dispo?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Oh il est dispo?


A 1 euro sur le Windows Store en ce moment. (Mais si c'est comme Hitman Go ça doit être assez médiocre)

----------


## Supergounou

Médiocre je sais pas, mais j'apprécie plutôt la série.

Sinon, fini *Specter Knight*, le dernier DLC pour *Shovel Knight*.

Et contre toute attente, c'est vraiment excellent. Le gameplay de Specter est bien plus lourd, plus rentre dedans que ceux de Plague et Shovel, ça fonctionne super bien. Les niveaux sont à nouveau "revisités" de Shovel Knight, mais cette fois un peu plus que dans Plague Knight, pour coller mieux à ce gameplay spécial.

Les musiques sont géniales, l'histoire encore plaisante, plus sombre mais quand même mignonnette.

Les boss sont souvent dispensables, mais c'est pas ça la force de la série. Pas de boss rush cependant, tristesse. Quelques à-côtés aussi, mais c'est pas ouf.

Encore un bon gros travail de la part de Yacht Club, 7h de plaisir. Et c'est gratos!!!

----------


## La Chouette

Même chose, je l'ai fini hier, pour la troisième fois. Me manque plus que les achievements de speedrun pour les 3 personnages.

Plague Knight reste mon préféré, que ce soit pour sa mobilité, son amour pour les explosions ou son amour pour Mona, mais Specter Knight était très intéressant et très différent des autres. Son seul problème, c'est qu'il est un peu trop offensif, ce qui rend les boss beaucoup trop simples. Sauf en New Game +, qui combine ta barre de vie et ta barre de mana et t'inflige un drainage constant de cette combinaison. Autrement dit, impossibilité d'utiliser le Curio de soin, utiliser des Curios draine ta vie, ta vie descend en permanence et les ennemis te l'entament très dur à chaque coup.
Quant aux à côtés, as-tu trouvé les quelques easter eggs cachés dans le hub ? Le Goldarmor, le baiser de la mort, le calinage de Memmec ? Et le challenge d'Horace était lui aussi plutôt intéressant, en particulier sans Curios.
Du coup, je vais à partir de demain faire la campagne de Shovel Knight en co-op avec un ami, ce qui me permettra aussi de tester le body swap, et il faudra que je le relance avant la sortie de la campagne de King Knight pour récupérer ces trois achievements manquants. J'en suis déjà à plus de 80 heures (plus une quinzaine avant que je ne l'achète, en bon gros testeur-via-tipiak) sur un simple jeu de plateforme.

----------


## rgk

> J'ai fini *RIVE: Wreck, Hack, Die, Retry!*! Le Shoot/plateforme classique qui fait le travail à la perfection ? (j'ai pas tellement de point de comparaison)
>  Je veux dire si on accroche aux type de jeu, celui ci est plutôt classique mais vraiment bien foutu, pas trop long avec une difficulté bien dosé et une histoire presque touchante. 
> Des phases dans l'espace, sous l'eau, course poursuite etc.. Il varie suffisamment de style et de ce fait on ne s'ennui presque jamais.
> 
> J'ai pas grand chose à lui reprocher (surtout qu'il était dans mon Humble Monthly donc c'était la bonne surprise du lot).


Le level design de RIVE est bluffant. Un de mes meilleurs jeux de 2016 !

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini le point & click *Desiré* sur Android (il était gratuit récemment), et je suis plutôt mitigé. C'est très beau, avec de jolis dessins en nuances de gris, mais l'histoire est assez naze et le jeu se résume à parler aux personnes dans le bon ordre et faire de la chasse aux objets cachés dans le décor...
Dommage car vu le pitch, un garçon qui ne voit qu'en noir et blanc, il y avait matière à faire des puzzles intéressants.
Ce qui m'a gonflé surtout c'est la morale à 2 balles à chaque phrase.
Sinon je ne sais pas ce qu'on fumé les devs, mais le chapitre où on doit 

Spoiler Alert! 


faire couler un clitoris géant pour chasser un morpion afin de rentrer dans une chatte

 était un tant soit peu surprenant et j'ai pas compris le lien avec l'histoire..

----------


## Zerger

Bon j'ai passé 174 heures vraiment géniales sur* UnderRail* (avec du Pertubartor ou WaveShapper en fond sonore, c'était top!). Rarement un jeu ne m'aura autant impressionné par son contenu !

Tout d'abord, le jeu met merveilleusement bien en valeur l'aspect Exploration avec un système d'exp brillant et dont les RPG à venir devraient s'inspirer. Dans UnderRail, le joueur n'est pas récompensé pour ses génocides de monstres et sa capacité à enchainer les quêtes fedex. Non, ce jeu incite à l'exploration et à la curiosité: explorez les zones inhabitées, fouillez les recoins sombres, combattez des espèces inconnues et vous trouverez des artéfacts qui viendront gonfler votre barre d'expérience, artéfacts qui seront la manière principale de monter en puissance votre personnage. Même les quêtes sont souvent assez vagues pour forcer le joueur à se perdre un peu dans ce monde suffisamment grand à découvrir, et comme aucune carte n'est disponible, il vous faudra un bon sens de l'orientation.
Ensuite arrivent les combats qui sont une vraie réussite. Alors cela reste du classique tour par tour, avec pourcentage de réussite, point d'action/mouvement, et sans système de couverture. Mais ce sont les possibilités en combat qui m'ont impressionné: il existe une multitude de compétences, d'armes et d’équipement qui permettent de diversifier la manière d'initier/mener un combat. Perso, je me suis bien amusé avec mon build "scientifique" et ses armes chimiques et empoisonnées  ::P:  Et en parlant de build, j'ai adoré le fait de devoir faire de vrais choix pour son personnage, il est impossible d'être bon dans tous les domaines, et il faudra vraiment jouer sur vos forces et vos faiblesses pour avancer dans le jeu. Car oui, le jeu est très dur (la dernière partie est franchement ignoble) et vous poussera à exploiter toutes les options offertes à votre personnage, souvent la solution se trouvera dans votre inventaire. Même une simple fusée éclairante (qui deviendrait vite inutile une fois le tuto fini dans un autre jeu) vous servira ici tout au long de votre aventure pour détecter des ennemis camouflés et obtenir des bonus de précision et dégats si vous avez choisi les bonnes compétences.
Edit: J'ai oublié de mentionner le systeme de craft assez complet et qui risque vite de remplir votre inventaire !
Bref, le jeu propose un contenu béton et une super ambiance post-apo. Jetez votre vieux Fallout II à la poubelle et jouez à *UnderRail*. Maintenant !

----------


## schouffy

Mec t'es infographiste !

----------


## Momock

T'as plus qu'à t'attaquer à Grimoire maintenant!




> le jeu met merveilleusement bien en valeur l'aspect Exploration avec un système d'exp brillant et dont les RPG à venir devraient s'inspirer


Ouais, ça ce serait bien. C'était très bien pensé comme système. On ne peut pas en farmer au delà de la limite pour chaque type (enfin on peut mais ça ne sert à rien), et on est très motivé à en trouver le plus possible tout en pouvant en ingorer d'autres trop galères pour notre perso (donc normalement chaque build a les moyen de se maxer sans jamais devenir OP).

----------


## Big Avik

Hommes de goût, je suis de tout coeur avec vous.
Rétablissons la vérité et faisons connaître aux pauvres hères le plaisir d'un véritable jeu vidéo créé par des passionnés.

Rares sont ceux qui jouent à autre chose que des AAA modernes fabriqués pour les actionnaires mais achetés par les joueurs crédules et abêti par le système.
 Et oui je dis bien "fabriqués" parce qu'ils ne sont rien de plus que des produits formatés construits à la chaîne tel un vulgaire sèche-cheveux.
Des clones de clones, des simulacres, des imitations, c'est tout.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Bouh, t'as même pas mis de lien pour l'acheter  ::|: 

Feignasse  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Mec t'es infographiste !


A la hauteur de l'image de base  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

> Tout d'abord, le jeu met merveilleusement bien en valeur l'aspect Exploration avec un système d'exp brillant


Je renchérie parce que ça a vraiment un super impact sur le jeu. Ça donne envie de se casser le tronc à passer un groupe d'ennemis corsé ou à mettre encore plus en valeur des choses comme le piratage, le crochetage (ou le cambriolage dans mon cas, on ne se retrouve pas avec un build plombé parce qu'on veut faire mumuse!).

Le craft est très chouette effectivement, j'ai passé pas mal de temps au début à chiner des morceaux d'armes pour me fabriquer mon arbalète de qualité  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, le craft au début a l'air assez bordélique, tu ne sais jamais quoi garder, mais au final, ca permet d'obtenir des objets plus puissants que ce proposent les vendeurs, ou même des trucs uniques introuvables autrement. Genre le taser, ca m'a bien facilité la vie, surtout que tu peux te le faire d'entrée de jeu  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Les armoires de mon appartement sont remplies de composants, heureusement qu'on peut trier  :Sweat:

----------


## Zerger

Le pire ca reste la biologie, j'avais des tonnes de fioles de toutes les couleurs sans savoir si elles allaient me servir  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

> Mec t'es infographiste !


Au moins.  :;): 


Dire que j'ai choppé le jeu sur un bundle pour peanuts(groupees je crois), mais c'est pas forcement mon truc, un peu ancien tout de même après pour les amateurs ça a l'air vraiment pas mal.

----------


## Goji

> Le level design de RIVE est bluffant. Un de mes meilleurs jeux de 2016 !


Excellent jeu, plutôt difficile (je l'ai fait à sa sortie, je ne sais plus si c'est ce jeu qui a été un peu patché pour être un peu moins dur ou pas) mais donnait envie de s'accrocher !
Le genre de jeu que je relancerai un de ces quatre.

----------


## KaiN34

J'ai enchainé les 2 premiers Fallout y a pas longtemps et je commençais à être en manque, je vais me jeter sur ce jeu là.  ::wub::

----------


## rgk

> Excellent jeu, plutôt difficile (je l'ai fait à sa sortie, je ne sais plus si c'est ce jeu qui a été un peu patché pour être un peu moins dur ou pas) mais donnait envie de s'accrocher !
> Le genre de jeu que je relancerai un de ces quatre.


En effet RIVE a été patché pour être moins dur, mais j'y ai joué avant ça et je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont changé. Je crois avoir entendu que c'était un passage avec de la lave qui monte qui avait principalement posé problème.

----------


## FrousT

Je me rappel du passage de la lave dont tu parle, c'était effectivement horrible de bien synchro ces sauts  :Boom:

----------


## Nono

*Van Helsing: Final Cut*

Il remplit son cahier des charges de petit hack n' slash toutes options comprises, mis à part peut-être les niveaux aléatoires.
+ Le gameplay n'est pas si affreux que ce à quoi je m'attendais, mais ça reste du hack n' slash basique (on recule quand ça fait trop mal, et ça repart).
+ Tout est bien pensé pour looter, crafter, sertir, revaloriser, commercer et collectionner des armes et objets.
+ Y'a même du Tower Defense et des conneries du genre en bonus
- Les références trop évidentes et l'humour complètement raté, ça par contre ils auraient pu s'en passer.

Jusqu'au chapitre 3, le jeu a fait illusion, et puis après je me suis forcé à aller jusqu'au bout. J'ai tenu le coup probablement à cause de l'effet abrutissant que ce genre de jeu a sur moi. Je ne sais pas à quoi ça tient. Peut-être que le gameplay paresseux correspond parfaitement à mon niveau de fatigue actuel. Mais en tout cas, j'ai ressenti la même vacuité après avoir laché Diablo 2, et après avoir fini Titan Quest.

Bref, j'arrête les Hack n' Slash.

----------


## Supergounou

*Poi* (2017)



Plagiat de Mario 64 très fort, en beaucoup plus cheap.

Pas d'histoire, pas de narration, une DA et un chara-design quelconques, une OST chiante, une maniabilité ATROCE et des gros soucis de caméra. Autant dire qu'on part mal.

Mais il y a plein de trucs à chercher dans les niveaux, et ça c'est cool. Vraiment beaucoup. À chaque fois dans le but de dénicher des médailles, sortes d'étoile de M64. Y a plein de mini-jeux, des zones cachées, des trucs à prendre en photo, etc. 10h pour le 100%.

Subjectivement, je ne peux pas recommander ce jeu, vraiment trop de défauts. Sauf à la limite pour les nostalgiques de Mario64 qui aiment fouiller des niveaux à la recherche de trucs qui ne serviront à rien (même pas honte).

----------


## Harest

Niveau platformers 3d les principaux qui me restent en mémoire et que j'ai vraiment apprécié c'est Super Mario 64 et encore au dessus, plus tard, Jak & Daxter (le 1er, sans fucking guns).
En général je n'ai pas trop de problèmes avec la 3D du moment que ce n'est pas de la 3D immonde comme les premiers jeux 3D, mais Poi j'ai vraiment du mal. J'crois que c'est Maxime R. (Globtopus) qui disait en stream qu'il préférait limite Poi à Yooka-Laylee. Il s'y était plus amusé.

Depuis le 1er Jak & Daxter, j'ai vu aucun successeur du genre convaincant. Faut dire aussi que le genre est assez peu représenté.

----------


## Momock

> Depuis le 1er Jak & Daxter, j'ai vu aucun successeur du genre convaincant. Faut dire aussi que le genre est assez peu représenté.


Même pas Sunshine ou Galaxy?

@Supergounou: y'a-t-il dans Poi quoi que ce soit qui fasse qu'il mérite la peine qu'on en surmonte les problèmes, ou c'est vraiment quelconque?

----------


## Supergounou

@Harest: Merde, pas cool pour Yooka-Laylee  :Emo: 




> @Supergounou: y'a-t-il dans Poi quoi que ce soit qui fasse qu'il mérite la peine qu'on en surmonte les problèmes, ou c'est vraiment quelconque?


Hum... Poi EST quelconque. Tout est pompé sur Mario64: le choix de l'étoile au début du niveau, les 100 pièces par niveau, les pièces rouges, le moveset (triple saut, saut retourné, wall jump...), le hub, etc..., c'est tout comme Mario, le génie en moins du level design. Et la caméra est VRAIMENT horrible et la maniabilité assez hasardeuse.

Pourtant j'ai enchainé le jeu en moins d'une semaine de mémoire, quand je finissais un session j'avais envie de le relancer peu de temps après, et ouais, je m'y suis amusé, parce que le genre est rare et que j'aime chercher des trucs dans des environnements semi-ouverts. Et parce que finalement on s'habitue à la maniabilité, qui est (un peu) plus riche que prévu.

C'est vraiment un jeu difficile à recommander tellement ses défauts sont violents (la caméra, j'insiste), surtout à 15€, pourtant je ne peux pas dire que c'est un mauvais jeu, parce que le fun est présent. En tous cas il ne faut clairement pas s'attendre à un plateformer 3D qui révolutionne le genre...

----------


## Sylvine

Est-ce qu'il y a du challenge ou c'est juste un truc pour te faire perdre du temps à collecter 5000 trucs ?

----------


## Supergounou

Quelques phases de plateforme sont délicates, surtout à cause de la maniabilité imprécise. Mais non, globalement le jeu est simple.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Même pas Sunshine ou Galaxy?


Galaxy est quand même différent dans son approche mais, à mon sens, Sunshine vaut bien Mario 64. Le côté révolutionnaire en moins.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Au niveau des mouvements il est encore plus fluide que Mario 64 (Il fallait le faire) et le gimmick de l'eau est intéressant, mais le soin n'y est pas du tout. Le développement s'est pas très bien passé donc il y a pas mal de bugs, de placements hasardeux et de séquences mal pensées.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Au niveau des mouvements il est encore plus fluide que Mario 64 (Il fallait le faire) et le gimmick de l'eau est intéressant, mais le soin n'y est pas du tout. Le développement s'est pas très bien passé donc il y a pas mal de bugs, de placements hasardeux et de séquences mal pensées.


J'y ai pas rejoué depuis sa sortie mais j'ai le souvenir d'un jeu bien propre au contraire. Le challenge est bien plus élevé que sur Mario 64, notamment durant les séquences optionnelles, mais le jeu est très précis. A la rigueur, il y a bien quelques séquences moins inspirées (mais dans 64 aussi) et quelques trucs relous.
Par contre, des bugs, je ne me souviens pas (si ce n'est les classiques problème de collisions et de caméra inhérent à l'époque).

----------


## Momock

Nan, Clear-strelock a raison, y'a des petits soucis de finition et des moments pas très agréables à prendre en main (bon, y'a aussi ça dans Galaxy grâce au motion-gaming...). Mais on reste quand-même dans une autre catégorie que Jak et Daxter et autres.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Nan, Clear-strelock a raison, y'a des petits soucis de finition et des moments pas très agréables à prendre en main (bon, y'a aussi ça dans Galaxy grâce au motion-gaming...). Mais on reste quand-même dans une autre catégorie que Jak et Daxter et autres.


Ah ouais mais je fais confiance à Strelok. Comme indiqué, j'y ai pas rejoué depuis la sortie et c'est certain que mes souvenirs ont gommé les défauts. Mais voilà, pour moi c'est tellement au dessus de la concurrence que la comparaison avec Jak et Dexter m'a un peu interpellé. Pour ce dernier, j'ai souvenir d'un bon jeu sans plus.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Oui, j'aurais du préciser que quand je parle de manque de finition c'est tout relatif. Si on abandonne la comparaison avec les autres Mario en 3D ça reste quand même très au dessus de la moyenne, (J'y ait retouché il y a un mois, là je commence Jak & Daxter, comparé à ce dernier les sauts de Sunshine c'est de la précision laser) c'est seulement quand on le compare directement à Super Mario 64 que la différence se fait sentir.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Le truc qui m'avait vraiment marqué dans Sunshine, c'était que l'utilisation de J.E.T, quand tu commençais à maîtriser un peu ton sujet, permettait à Mario de gagner énormément en dynamique. Tu pouvais être en mouvement en permanence. La possibilité de planer un peu et compagnie changeait tout le rythme du jeu. Il y avait souvent moyen de rattraper le coup en cas de saut manqué là où avant cela, dans Mario, tu te contentas de regarder ton perso se vautrer. Je me souviens de quelque chose de bien plus grisant que Mario 64 et de bien plus convainquant que les habituels costumes, dont je trouve l'utilisation toujours un peu rigide.
Du coup, je suis assez attentif pour la future casquette du prochain Mario. J'espère qu'ils vont refaire un coup de ce genre.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le truc qui m'avait vraiment marqué dans Sunshine, c'était que l'utilisation de J.E.T, quand tu commençais à maîtriser un peu ton sujet, permettait à Mario de gagner énormément en dynamique.


Ça c'est plus ou moins le but de tous les plateformers 2D et 3D je pense. MeatBoy sans sa courbe de progression hallucinante ne serait pas MeatBoy. Et pour ça, Poi est plutôt réussi: même si les mouvements sont calqués sur ceux de Mario, les maitriser ajoute vraiment un plus niveau fun. Pour ça, il est réussi.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Galaxy est quand même différent dans son approche mais, à mon sens, Sunshine vaut bien Mario 64. Le côté révolutionnaire en moins.


J'ai toujours du mal à comprendre les arguments "en quoi" Galaxy est différent de 64 ou de Sunshine, parce que fondamentalement c’est la même structure/routine : un monde/galaxie avec X étoile à recup dedans, c’est juste que dans Galaxy les mondes ne sont pas une seule zone-bloc ouverte mais tout un groupe de petite zone sphérique interconnecté (ce qui permet de changer telle ou telle "règle" à la volée dans une même mission de façon fluide) surtout que certaines planètes sont assez grandes pour justement retrouver le feeling des petits mondes ouverts dans lequel on revient pour une objectif avec une approche différente (même si c’est assez minoritaire il est vrai).

En fait dans les fait, je trouve que Sunshine est au final le plus différent, du fait d'avoir voulu mettre beaucoup de narratif dans la formule, ce qui le rapproche beaucoup des jeux Rare.

----------


## Harest

> Même pas Sunshine ou Galaxy?


J'ai très peu touché à ces jeux pour ne pas dire pas du tout. Pourtant pour Sunshine j'avais une GC (que j'ai toujours (prise avec ToSymphonia), ainsi qu'une Wii), mais je ne l'avais pas pris. Galaxy je devais déjà être PC only.
Je leur reconnais volontiers des qualités, mais autant j'aime le genre du platformer 3d autant ils ne m'attirent pas plus que ça. Peut-être à cause de leur aspect "gimmick" ? Avec le jetpack dans Sunshine, et les mondes planètes avec la gravité qui va avec dans Galaxy. Si je citais SM64 et Jak & Daxter c'est indéniablement dû à une part de nostalgie. Je me rappelle de zones que j'apprécie assez peu dans Jak & Daxter mais pour avoir fini le jeu 2/3 fois à 100%, j'ai toujours trouvé le monde intéressant à explorer. Il faudrait sans doute que j'y rejoue pour relever en détails ce que j'apprécie ou non dans ce jeu. Et peut-être mettre à jour mon jugement sur le jeu si la nostalgie avait une trop grosse part  ::ninja:: .



> @Harest: Merde, pas cool pour Yooka-Laylee


Ouep. Après par rapport à un Banjo-Kazooïe ils avaient en gros la moitié des ressources (financières / humaines). Bon ça n'explique pas tout non plus. En tout cas Banjo-Kazooïe c'est aussi un jeu auquel j'avais pas mal joué il y a bien longtemps et de façon similaire à Sunshine / Galaxy, Yooka-Laylee ne m'attire guère. Au delà du fait qu'il n'y a que 5 mondes, les mondes n'ont pas l'air intéressants à explorer. La limitation des mouvements / pouvoirs au début, meh.

----------


## Catel

Sunshine on y joue surtout pour son extraordinaire ambiance de vacances.

----------


## Olima

Je l'ai dit 12000 fois, mais j'ai vraiment trouvé 3D world excellent (pas fait les galaxy). Je le préfère de beaucoup à Sunshine, malgré ses bons cotés (le jetpack et l'ambiance générale). Par rapport au 64, c'était un tel monument que la comparaison est impossible...

----------


## DeadFish

> Sunshine on y joue surtout pour son extraordinaire ambiance de vacances.


Non.

On n'y joue pas.

Parce que c'est archi nul.

Les niveaux bonus sont chouettes, mais c'est tout. Le reste est injouable (inertie, sensibilité, caméra) et donne envie de se crever les yeux (tu as dû avoir des vacances difficiles).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Le reste est injouable (inertie, sensibilité, caméra)


lolno

Enfin pour la caméra, si, elle est pourrie. Mais l'inertie est formidable et la maniabilité tout à fait appropriée, tu peux enchaîner des mouvements de fou avec aisance. (Le temps que j'ai passé à faire du parkour dans le hub principal en passant des toits à la rue la dernière fois que j'y ait touché peuvent en témoigner)

----------


## DeadFish

Je ne négocie pas avec les terroristes.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ça c'est plus ou moins le but de tous les plateformers 2D et 3D je pense. MeatBoy sans sa courbe de progression hallucinante ne serait pas MeatBoy. Et pour ça, Poi est plutôt réussi: même si les mouvements sont calqués sur ceux de Mario, les maitriser ajoute vraiment un plus niveau fun. Pour ça, il est réussi.


C'est vraiment un point important pour moi. Et c'est sans doute pour ça que je préfère Sunshine à 64. 




> En fait dans les fait, je trouve que Sunshine est au final le plus différent, du fait d'avoir voulu mettre beaucoup de narratif dans la formule, ce qui le rapproche beaucoup des jeux Rare.


Moui... C'est une façon de voir les choses.
De mon côté, je me contentais de regarder le level-design et la manière dont on progresse dans le jeu. Je trouve que de ce point de vue, Galaxy amène de l'innovation là où Sunshine perfectionne le système de 64, qui a lui-même donné naissance aux jeux Rare que tu évoques.
Cela dit, les deux points de vue cohabitent très bien. Et je n'ai pas joué à Galaxy 2, ce qui peut expliquer mon sentiment.

----------


## Zerger

*Layers of Fear Boredom*


ZZZZzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzz

----------


## sousoupou

Je viens de finir le 1er chapitre de *Trails in the Sky*, ravi  ::wub:: 

+ Graphismes 16 bits comme à la grande époque
+ Persos très attachants et avec une (relative) profondeur
+ Univers ultra fouillé, des kilomètres de texte, chaque PNJ a plusieurs lignes de dialogue qui changent en fonctions de évènements
+ Combats assez tactiques, tour par tour avec chronologie évolutive (comme Grandia apparemment ?), déplacements sur un terrain en carrés...
+ Scénario très sympa avec plusieurs twists
+ Jobs de bracers rafraîchissants, avec des enquêtes, de la chasse aux monstres (comme avec Geralt  ::ninja:: )...
+ Assez long (54h pour moi mais je ne suis pas un rapide)

- Monstres à level fixe , plus aucun intérêt à les combattre une fois qu'on a un niveau supérieur à eux
- Des baisses de framerate inexplicables dans de rares zones (ou plutôt écrans)
- Histoire dirigiste et quêtes annexes à durée limitée, j'ai raté pas mal des missions de bracers dans la 1ère ville avant que je comprenne le concept...
- Après le combat final, le jeu répond à toutes les questions en suspens de manière (un peu) rapide
- Il répond à des questions mais il en pose encore plus, et ils collent un trailer du 2nd chapitre juste après et maintenant j'ai trop envie de l'acheter  ::ninja:: 

Je vais me lancer dans Tales of Zestiria et après je me ferai le 2nd chapitre...

----------


## Supergounou

*Inside* (2016), deux fois à la suite.



Tout comme Limbo, mais en moins bien.

Pourtant, les animations sont plus fluides, donc la maniabilité aussi, la bande son est encore plus folle, l'ambiance s'en retrouve encore plus renforcée.

Par contre, pour commencer, désolé mais je le trouve moche ce jeu. Cet espèce de marron/verdâtre omniprésent, c'est horrible, je préfère de très loin le noir & blanc de Limbo. Mais le plus terrible, c'est que je me suis fait chier dans ce jeu, il est très vide, on se contente de laisser appuyer la direction "droite" enfoncée, parfois pendant 2 minutes, et on attend qu'un truc arrive: une énigme pas intéressante, une phase de plateforme basique, quelque chose. Et finalement on regarde notre héros courir tout en espérant qu'un truc un peu excitant arrive.

Et pourtant, il y a quelques énigmes, mais je les ai vraiment trouvées pas du tout adaptées au jeu. Certes il y a quelques excellentes idées, malheureusement trop peu nombreuses, mais globalement c'est super mal fichu. Non pas que ce soit difficile, au contraire, et je n'arrive pas à mettre le doigt dessus, il y a un quelque chose qui rend la progression fastidieuse. Par exemple, j'ai souvent trouvé plus facilement un passage secret que la vraie route normale. Je suis même allé voir une soluce à un moment, alors que c'était super simple. C'est comme s'il y avait une autoroute devant moi, mais que ne la voyant pas je préférais passer par les petits chemins.

Pis arrivé à la fin, j'ai eu envie de relancer le jeu, que j'ai alors refait en un coup, et je ne regrette pas. Connaissant la route à suivre, je me suis concentré sur l'histoire, la narration, l'univers et l'ambiance, et ce fut immédiatement beaucoup plus intéressant. J'ai rien compris, mais il y a quelque chose de beau Inside.

Pour résumé - ambiance: 10/10 - gameplay: 1/10

----------


## SuicideSnake

> *Inside* (2016), deux fois à la suite.
> 
> http://cdn.edgecast.steamstatic.com/...g?t=1491486970
> 
> Tout comme Limbo, mais en moins bien.
> 
> Pourtant, les animations sont plus fluides, donc la maniabilité aussi, la bande son est encore plus folle, l'ambiance s'en retrouve encore plus renforcée.
> 
> Par contre, pour commencer, désolé mais je le trouve moche ce jeu. Cet espèce de marron/verdâtre omniprésent, c'est horrible, je préfère de très loin le noir & blanc de Limbo. Mais le plus terrible, c'est que je me suis fait chier dans ce jeu, il est très vide,* on se contente de laisser appuyer la direction "droite" enfoncée, parfois pendant 2 minutes, et on attend qu'un truc arrive: une énigme pas intéressante, une phase de plateforme basique, quelque chose. Et finalement on regarde notre héros courir tout en espérant qu'un truc un peu excitant arrive.*


Comme Limbo, en fait.

----------


## Supergounou

Oula non, dans Limbo il y a des pièges, il y a de la vraie plateforme, des vraies énigmes, et des environnements bien plus fermés, donc moins vides. Si tu trouves ça déjà light dans Limbo, passe ton chemin.

----------


## Momock

> Inside


Ça c'est du retour qui refroidis!




> Trails in the Sky


Un autre qui a vu la lumière!

Autant te prévenir tout de suite au sujet du second chapitre: ça se passe dans les mêmes lieux. Perso ça m'a gâché le plaisir et j'ai abandonné à mi-chemin.

----------


## Zerger

> - Monstres à level fixe , plus aucun intérêt à les combattre une fois qu'on a un niveau supérieur à eux


Perso, j'aurais foutu ça dans les points positifs  ::P:

----------


## Momock

Le souci c'est que dans ce jeu, pour peu que tu te balades un peu pour le plaisir hors du chemin entre deux events plutôt que de suivre religieusement la trâme, tu vas te retrouver loin au dessus du niveau des monstres de l'histoire.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Oula non, dans Limbo il y a des pièges, il y a de la vraie plateforme, des vraies énigmes, et des environnements bien plus fermés, donc moins vides. Si tu trouves ça déjà light dans Limbo, passe ton chemin.


Mouais j'ai jamais eu l'impression que Limbo était si plateforme que ça ou qu'il y avait de vraies énigmes, j'ai traversé tout le jeu en 2 ou 3 heures et j'ai jamais eu l'impression d'avoir été challengé par le jeu pour quoi que ce soit, ni d'avoir été devant un jeu de plateforme pur et dur.

Mais j'ai bien aimé quand même, surtout l'ambiance donc je ferais Inside quand même vu qu'il a l'air encore mieux sur ce point précis.

----------


## Euklif

> Je vais me lancer dans *Tales of Zestiria* et après je me ferai le 2nd chapitre...


Que, pour ma part, je viens tout juste de finir! J'aurais mis le temps (90h en difficile) mais au moins, je me serais fait plaisir. En grosse partie grâce au système de combat, qui est bien moins bourrin que ce qu'il laisse paraitre au début (mais il reste très dynamique, on va pas se mentir  ::P: ).
C'est du très bon Tales Of, y a juste qu'il ne faut PAS chercher un monde ouvert : c'est loin d'en être un et ça n'en a pas la prétention... Je ne sais pas d'où est venu tout ça (peut être encore d'un p'tit génie du marketing) mais le level design est clairement identifiable comme un assemblage de "grande pièce", dans la droite lignée des précédents...
Et comme le reste de mon avis n'a pas changé depuis quelque temps, hop, v'la le récap.

----------


## sousoupou

> C'est du très bon Tales Of, y a juste qu'il ne faut PAS chercher un monde ouvert


Ce n'est pas bien grave, l'important c'est le scénario !

En tout cas tu m'as bien donné envie de m'y mettre  ::P:

----------


## Baynie

> Mouais j'ai jamais eu l'impression que Limbo était si plateforme que ça ou qu'il y avait de vraies énigmes, j'ai traversé tout le jeu en 2 ou 3 heures et j'ai jamais eu l'impression d'avoir été challengé par le jeu pour quoi que ce soit, ni d'avoir été devant un jeu de plateforme pur et dur.
> 
> Mais j'ai bien aimé quand même, surtout l'ambiance donc je ferais Inside quand même vu qu'il a l'air encore mieux sur ce point précis.


J'ai profité d'une promo pour choper Inside, et j'ai fini Limbo juste après pour pouvoir comparer les deux (je l'avais déjà fini à l'époque mais je voulais me rafraichir la mémoire).

Perso je trouve qu'il y a de vrais énigmes dans Inside, pour comparer avec Limbo je dirais que ça repose plus sur la réflexion et moins sur le timing (je pense à la fin de Limbo où faut changer la gravité par ex). 
Les énigmes sont bien construites, et même les secrets sont assez logiques (il y a un indice récurrent qui indique les passages secrets).
Donc perso j'ai préféré Inside car les énigmes sont meilleures, même si on y perd en challenge plate-forme pur, parce que dans un jeu à ambiance je préfère me poser et réfléchir en observant l'environnement.

Après niveau ambiance et narration là par contre y'a pas débat, Inside enterre Limbo et le fait passer pour un vulgaire brouillon.
Niveau ambiance dans Limbo, j'ai trouvé qu'il n'y avait que le 1er tiers qui valait le coup, et que le jeu essoufflait très vite (je spoile léger mais je spoile quand même)


Spoiler Alert! 


L'araignée géante est excellente. Le fait d'avoir un monstre récurrent apporte une vrai tension: l'angoisse quand on se fait piéger et enrouler dans la toile. Et le final où on lui arrache la patte, j'étais presque triste pour elle, même si elle m'en a fait baver. Puis les autres enfants qui essaient de nous tuer, mais on retourne leurs pièges contre eux. Tout ça c'est cool. 
Mais dès qu'on quitte la forêt, on ne croise plus personne, et les environnements n'expriment plus rien. On est censé être dans les limbes: une forêt, une déesse araignée, ce sont des choses qu'on retrouve dans certaines mythologie. Et on croise d'autres âmes en peine (les autres enfants) en se demandant pourquoi elles nous veulent du mal. Tout ça exprime quelque chose. 
Mais les engrenages, les mitraillettes, les scies circulaires... Pour moi ça faisait vraiment remplissage. Et il n'y a plus aucune interaction avec d'autres PNJ. Limbo s'effreondre vraiment dès qu'on quitte la forêt.




Par contre Inside reste cohérent de bout en bout, avec un final en apothéose, et même une fin caché qui apporte encore plus de mystère.
Donc si les jeux à ambiance te plaisent, à mon avis tu peux y aller.

----------


## Olima

> Mouais j'ai jamais eu l'impression que Limbo était si plateforme que ça ou qu'il y avait de vraies énigmes, j'ai traversé tout le jeu en 2 ou 3 heures et j'ai jamais eu l'impression d'avoir été challengé par le jeu pour quoi que ce soit, ni d'avoir été devant un jeu de plateforme pur et dur.
> 
> Mais j'ai bien aimé quand même, surtout l'ambiance donc je ferais Inside quand même vu qu'il a l'air encore mieux sur ce point précis.


Mes souvenirs de Limbo remontent à un moment, mais j'avais beaucoup plus apprécié le début (assez linéaire oui) et son ambiance que la fin un peu plus puzzle platformer que j'avais trouvée assez générique. Heureusement, Inside développe plus le premier aspect, et reste sur cette ligne jusqu'au final (excellent). Je ne trouve pas que ce soit du walking simulator, il y a quelques moments de tension (sous l'eau) ou de réflexion tout de même, sans que ce soit jamais insurmontable, mais le côté narratif est le plus important à mon avis. Après, si on accroche pas au style graphique, ça doit un peu ruiner l'ambiance oui. Moi j'ai trouvé ça très bien, même si les couleurs sont un poil ternes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(ben voilà, même impression que jon wo o pour Limbo en fait, mis à part le fait qu'entre les deux styles graphiques, j'ai une petite préférence pour Limbo, au début, mais Inside est quand même plus beau et travaillé)

----------


## Markoraf

> Fini Lara Croft Go sur Android, c'etait bien chouet, je vais enchainer avec Deus Ex Go


A noter pour ceux qui l'avaient déjà : un chapitre entier s'est rajouté ce week-end sur Lara Croft Go. Gratuitement. Quand je pense que j'ai acheté ce jeu à même pas un euro lors d'une promo...

----------


## Cabfire

Je l'ai fini il y a peut-être 3 semaines Inside et j'ai beaucoup apprécié. Par contre j'étais directement dans l'idée que c'était un jeu d'ambiance et que je voulais rentrer dedans, la mécanique ne m’intéressait pas plus que ça.

Du coup c'est vraiment passé crème alors que Limbo je me rappel de petits puzzles qui cassaient vraiment la progression (j'ai apprécié aussi ceci dit), ce que je n'ai pas retrouvé dans Inside, du coup le déroulement semblait nettement plus fluide.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> A noter pour ceux qui l'avaient déjà : un chapitre entier s'est rajouté ce week-end sur Lara Croft Go. Gratuitement. Quand je pense que j'ai acheté ce jeu à même pas un euro lors d'une promo...


Quand je pense que je l'ai pas payé du tout avec Amazon Underground  ::siffle::

----------


## Euklif

> Ce n'est pas bien grave, l'important c'est le scénario !


Ca reste du Tales quand même ^^.
La synergie entre les personnages marche très bien et le scénar global est pas trop mal mais c'est loin d'être de la grande littérature... En revanche, si t'en a déjà fait et que c'était déjà ta came, il se situe plutôt dans le haut du panier amha.

----------


## Cabfire

Ah j'ai fini *Mass Effect: Andromeda* aussi, plus de 80h quand même ... 

Et c’était bien de la merde. Ce qui m'amène à me demander comment je peux parfois m'infliger ça !

Si je fais le résumé je ne suis pas sure d'avoir apprécié ne serais qu'une seule facette du jeu. 

Le scénario est chiant, des quêtes Fedex à en vomir le tout avec une écriture digne d'un gamin de 10 ans, et une VF catastrophique. Aucune surprise a quelques niveaux que ce soit. Certains note la fin comme "épique" je cherche encore ou. 

Coté Gameplay c'est dynamique mais relativement pauvre avec une boucle de gameplay visité au bout de 2h. Et coté technique c'est à la ramasse avec des variation de framerate assez étrange, et bien évidemment une direction artistique qui est épique de ridicule elle. 

Bref c'est ni fait, ni à faire, un jeu d'un autre age pour moi, aucune putain d'inspiration. Gamekult à collé 6, j'aurais mis 5 voir 4 sans forcer. Bioware c'était mieux avant.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mes souvenirs de Limbo remontent à un moment, mais j'avais beaucoup plus apprécié le début (assez linéaire oui) et son ambiance que la fin un peu plus puzzle platformer que j'avais trouvée assez générique. Heureusement, Inside développe plus le premier aspect, et reste sur cette ligne jusqu'au final (excellent). Je ne trouve pas que ce soit du walking simulator, il y a quelques moments de tension (sous l'eau) ou de réflexion tout de même, sans que ce soit jamais insurmontable, mais le côté narratif est le plus important à mon avis. Après, si on accroche pas au style graphique, ça doit un peu ruiner l'ambiance oui. Moi j'ai trouvé ça très bien, même si les couleurs sont un poil ternes.
> 
> (ben voilà, même impression que jon wo o pour Limbo en fait, mis à part le fait qu'entre les deux styles graphiques, j'ai une petite préférence pour Limbo, au début, mais Inside est quand même plus beau et travaillé)


Beurk le moment sous l'eau, j'ai cru que j'allais désinstaller le jeu à ce moment, c'est là où j'ai regardé une soluce tellement j'étais proche de la crise de nerf. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment des développeurs peuvent encore avoir la prétention de créer des niveaux sous l'eau, c'est laid, c'est lent, c'est chiant, ça sert à rien (et j'aime pas l'eau). Le pire c'est que j'ai eu l'impression que ce niveau constituait 50% du jeu quand je suis arrivé au bout, c'est seulement lors de mon second run que je me suis aperçu que non.

Pour le reste, à vous lire toi et Jon_Wo-o, je crois qu'en fait je ne suis pas le bon public pour ce genre de "jeu". Limbo je suis ultra fan, sauf le niveau de la foret qui m'emmerde profondément, je lui trouve les même travers que dans Inside: devoir courir sans cesse, avec de grands moments de vide entre chaque "interaction". Alors que le reste du jeu est bien plus rythmé par la suite, avec des vraies phases de gameplay (énigmes, plateforme). Bizarrement, autant j'ai bien aimé Firewatch, Ethan Carter, même Abzu, autant dès qu'on passe à la 2D, il me faut plus que juste laisser "droite" enfoncé.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah j'ai fini *Mass Effect: Andromeda* aussi, plus de 80h quand même ... 
> 
> Et c’était bien de la merde. Ce qui m'amène à me demander comment je peux parfois m'infliger ça !


Vous êtes nombreux à jouer à de la merde pendant des dizaines d'heures.

Parfois je me demande si c'est une maladie mentale ou si c'est simplement l'appréciation finale qui est exagérée en ne retenant que les points négatifs.

Personnellement, quand je joue à étron fumant et que je me force parce que j'espère que ça deviendra bien, je tiens 10h max dans le cas d'un jeu long (Fallout 4 pour le dernier en date), et à peine 2h quand il s'agit d'un jeu "couloir". 
80h, c'est le temps que je passe sur les jeux qui me passionnent et que je trouve hyper réussis... Il y a tellement de choses à faire que je ne comprends pas comment on peut perdre son temps sur des trucs ne serait-ce que "moyens".

----------


## hisvin

De l'abnégation.

----------


## Cabfire

Je vote pour la maladie, je ne trouve pas de point positif. J'ai joué machinalement sans prendre de plaisir si ce n'est me lamenter avec un pote sur TS qui faisait la même chose que moi !

Mais plus sérieusement j'ai du mal à donner un avis sans avoir tout vu, ou presque.

----------


## esprex

> Ah j'ai fini *Mass Effect: Andromeda* aussi, plus de 80h quand même ... 
> 
> Et c’était bien de la merde.


On dirait une review steam : "J'ai 450h sur le jeu, il est vraiment à chier, je ne vous le conseil pas."

----------


## Cabfire

Mais moi j'étais attaché a cette licence tu comprends !!! :D

Comme quoi le nombre d'heures n'est pas lié au plaisir de jeu, hein.

----------


## esprex

> Comme quoi le nombre d'heures n'est pas lié au plaisir de jeu, hein.


À part pour les dingues, si  ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

J'assume, j'assume...

----------


## Haelnak

Cabfire
- livre de chevet : annuaire téléphonique 1982
- jeu le plus joué : cookie clicker -> 2857h
- sport préféré : marche lente dans une pièce capitonnée

----------


## Cabfire

Bah oui, et à l'envers évidemment, pas toi ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FrousT

> Ah j'ai fini *Mass Effect: Andromeda* aussi, plus de 80h quand même ...


Tu es prêt pour *Nier:Automata*  :B):   :B): 

Mass Effet lui a fait de l'ombre, mais il va quand même remporter le GAUTI 2017  :B):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Vous êtes nombreux à jouer à de la merde pendant des dizaines d'heures.
> 
> Parfois je me demande si c'est une maladie mentale ou si c'est simplement l'appréciation finale qui est exagérée en ne retenant que les points négatifs.
> 
> Personnellement, quand je joue à étron fumant et que je me force parce que j'espère que ça deviendra bien, je tiens 10h max dans le cas d'un jeu long (Fallout 4 pour le dernier en date), et à peine 2h quand il s'agit d'un jeu "couloir". 
> 80h, c'est le temps que je passe sur les jeux qui me passionnent et que je trouve hyper réussis... Il y a tellement de choses à faire que je ne comprends pas comment on peut perdre son temps sur des trucs ne serait-ce que "moyens".


Perso je met ça sur le compte du phénomène des coûts irrécupérables, que ce soit vis và vis du fait d'avoir acheté le jeu, ou d'y avoir déjà investi du temps.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Ah j'ai fini *Mass Effect: Andromeda* aussi, plus de 80h quand même ... 
> 
> Et c’était bien de la merde. Ce qui m'amène à me demander comment je peux parfois m'infliger ça !
> 
> Si je fais le résumé je ne suis pas sure d'avoir apprécié ne serais qu'une seule facette du jeu. 
> 
> Le scénario est chiant, des quêtes Fedex à en vomir le tout avec une écriture digne d'un gamin de 10 ans, et une VF catastrophique. Aucune surprise a quelques niveaux que ce soit. Certains note la fin comme "épique" je cherche encore ou. 
> 
> Coté Gameplay c'est dynamique mais relativement pauvre avec une boucle de gameplay visité au bout de 2h. Et coté technique c'est à la ramasse avec des variation de framerate assez étrange, et bien évidemment une direction artistique qui est épique de ridicule elle. 
> ...


Au delà des 80h, ce qui me perturbe le plus, c'est la critique sur la direction artistique, c'est dans la droite lignée de la trilogie mais avec quelques éléments nouveaux très cool (les vaults par exemple).

----------


## Zerger

> Vous êtes nombreux à jouer à de la merde pendant des dizaines d'heures.
> 
> Parfois je me demande si c'est une maladie mentale ou si c'est simplement l'appréciation finale qui est exagérée en ne retenant que les points négatifs.
> 
> Personnellement, quand je joue à étron fumant et que je me force parce que j'espère que ça deviendra bien, je tiens 10h max dans le cas d'un jeu long (Fallout 4 pour le dernier en date), et à peine 2h quand il s'agit d'un jeu "couloir". 
> 80h, c'est le temps que je passe sur les jeux qui me passionnent et que je trouve hyper réussis... Il y a tellement de choses à faire que je ne comprends pas comment on peut perdre son temps sur des trucs ne serait-ce que "moyens".


For Honor, tu le qualifierais comment ?

----------


## FrousT

> For Honor, tu le qualifierais comment ?


Je peux répondre moi ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Zerger

On a tous un jeu pas terrible auquel on a joué un gros paquet de temps en disant que ca allait forcément s'améliorer par la suite  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> On a tous un jeu pas terrible auquel on a joué un gros paquet de temps en disant que ca allait forcément s'améliorer par la suite


Sauf que Cabfire parle de Mass Effect comme d'une sombre merde sans aucune qualité à laquelle il a joué en mode "bot".
Rien à voir avec un bon jeu bourré d'acné qu'on espère voir disparaître un jour.

----------


## perverpepere

:Bave:  comment qu'tu parles de te femme.

----------


## Haelnak

> comment qu'tu parles de te femme.


Tu as oublié les "s".

----------


## Kelexel

> On a tous un jeu pas terrible auquel on a joué un gros paquet de temps en disant que ca allait forcément s'améliorer par la suite


Bah 80h quand même ça fait long.

Elle est chiante ta vie le soir.

----------


## Cabfire

Après je suis peut-être trop sévère avec le jeu, ou la nostalgie d'une belle aventure dans la trilogie Mass Effect me fait dire qu'Andromeda n'a clairement plus rien à voir. 

Alors ok, Mass Effect Andromeda est un jeu juste moyen, voila. Le problème c'est qu'il est impossible à recommander si tu considère ce qui se fait à coté (sauf le setting space opera peut-être, et encore).

----------


## FrousT

> Après je suis peut-être trop sévère avec le jeu, ou la nostalgie d'une belle aventure dans la trilogie Mass Effect me fait dire qu'Andromeda n'a clairement plus rien à voir. 
> 
> Alors ok, Mass Effect Andromeda est un jeu juste moyen, voila. Le problème c'est qu'il est impossible à recommander si tu considère ce qui se fait à coté (sauf le setting space opera peut-être, et encore).


Laisse les rageux, rager...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Après ME en 2016 et ME en 2017, rdv en 2018 pour une autre suite inutile qui sera bidon d'office mais qui décevra quand même  :Cigare: 

J'ai hâte  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

> Elle est chiante ta vie le soir.


Pas moi, je ne joue qu'à des jeux de qualitay  :Cigare: 

Sauf le tout dernier, mais ca compte pas, j'ai poussé pendant 3 heures avant que la crotte tombe.

----------


## Haelnak

> Après ME en 2016 et ME en 2017, rdv en 2018 pour une autre suite inutile qui sera bidon d'office mais qui décevra quand même 
> 
> J'ai hâte


On a déjà eu RE7, MEA et Torment cette année, faudrait que les dévs se calment un peu.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ah bah voilà, Re 7, ça c'est un vrai jeu bien nul  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

> Ca reste du Tales quand même ^^.
> La synergie entre les personnages marche très bien et le scénar global est pas trop mal mais c'est loin d'être de la grande littérature... En revanche, si t'en a déjà fait et que c'était déjà ta came, il se situe plutôt dans le haut du panier amha.


J'ai l'avis opposé moi, comme quoi.  ::P: 

Je trouve que c'est dans les pires des Tales of, que ce soit dans les perso, l'histoire, le système de jeu, le level design, le style graphique... D'ailleurs j'ai fait Tales of Berseria et c'est  exactement pareil hélas, du coup si tu as aimé Zestiria j'imagine que tu aimeras Berseria.  :Emo: 

On sent la baisse de qualité depuis qu'ils en sortent un par an avec Tales of Xillia, les jeux sont vide et dénués d’intérêt à part se fighter tous les deux mètres dans des couloirs vide, il faut aimer.

----------


## schouffy

C'est pas si con de se forcer à finir un jeu pour le juger comme un ensemble, c'est parfois même nécessaire. Bon pas pour un jeu bioware, et 80h c'est très long, mais je comprends l'idée.
Je faisais ça quand j'avais plus de temps libre.

----------


## RegisF

> C'est pas si con de se forcer à finir un jeu pour le juger comme un ensemble, c'est parfois même nécessaire. Bon pas pour un jeu bioware, et 80h c'est très long, mais je comprends l'idée.
> Je faisais ça quand j'avais plus de temps libre.


Non mais quand tu prends aucun plaisir, à un moment, tu fais le ratio temps perdu / ma vie c'est de la merde et t'arrêtes.

----------


## Cabfire

Tu peux considérer qu'une expérience négative n'est pas du temps perdu.

Comment tu te sert de point de comparaison si tout ce que tu connais est dans le domaine du très bon ? C'est une vrai question ^^

----------


## esprex

Non mais c'est la durée qui est "choquante". Il faut pas 80h pour se rendre compte de toutes les qualités et défauts de MEA, donc soit il est pas si nul que ça, soit tu aimes les coups de fouets  ::trollface::

----------


## Illynir

Le problème du jeu c'est justement qu'il est en dent de scie. Parfois c'est sympa parfois c'est nul, d'autres fois on passe un très bon moment et d'autres fois on s'emmerde...

Après il a donné un avis global à chaud aprés l'avoir fini donc je suppose que c'est bien entendu plus nuancé qu'un simple: C'est de la merde.   ::trollface::

----------


## Euklif

> Je trouve que c'est dans les pires des Tales of, que ce soit dans les perso, l'histoire


Je veux bien discuter sur le reste* (y a plein de chose à dire sur le système de jeu ou le level design général de la série en sus) mais trouver l'histoire et les perso pire que dans les Symphonia/Graces, faut quand même y aller j'trouve ^^.

* Mais plutôt par là  :;): .

----------


## Illynir

Ok, j'ai répondu là bas.  ::):

----------


## Goji

Terminé pour la 2e fois (après un premier run en 2015) *DmC*, difficulté Son of Sparadra.
La reprise en main a été un peu violente, mais c'est vite revenu et j'ai pris mon pied.
Il n'a pas vieilli, ni techniquement ni dans sa DA démente, son gameplay est jouissif et seule la caméra parfois bornée vient ici et là gâché un peu le plaisir.
Je crois que je vais y retourner afin de compléter certains niveaux et améliorer mon score, et mettre Virgil's downfall dans ma liste pour le choper aux prochaines soldes.

----------


## FrousT

J'ai enfin fini le Mode Légende de *One Piece Warriors Ninja 3 Ultimate Carnage le retour du Shinobi perdu* 

Je peux ouvertement dire que c'est de la merde du haut de mes 16 heures de jeu  :Cigare:  

Mais j'ai pas attendu la fin pour me rendre compte que c'était quand même bien pourri, néanmoins il y a quelques trucs bien sympa (pas tellement le gameplay hein) mais l'histoire est surement bien retranscrite, les personnages et les cinématiques sont correct.
Les animations d'attaque sont "réussi" mais les niveaux sont d'un vide abyssal  :Facepalm:  Et c'est globalement moche (in game) pour un jeu récent...

Voilà je regrette pas mes 16h passé dessus, j'ai souffert mais maintenant ma vie a du sens  :Cigare:

----------


## leeoneil

De mon côté je viens de finir *Torment, Tides of Numenera*, bah mince, c'était hyper bien, je n'ai pas pigé toutes les critiques.
L'ambiance, l'histoire, pas mal de PNJ m'ont scotchés.
Deux gros trucs qui me gènent :
- 34h de jeu, alors que j'ai fouillé dans tous les sens, c'est hyper court....
- il n'y a aucun sort délirant comme on pouvait trouver dans Planescape Torment, on dirait du D&D de base sur les pouvoirs, c'est d'un triste...

----------


## Nono

> Je vote pour la maladie, je ne trouve pas de point positif. J'ai joué machinalement sans prendre de plaisir si ce n'est me lamenter avec un pote sur TS qui faisait la même chose que moi !
> Mais plus sérieusement j'ai du mal à donner un avis sans avoir tout vu, ou presque.


Même comportement que toi. Mais récemment, Incredible Aventure of Van Helsing m'a vacciné. Je me suis dit "plus jamais ça". J'ai arrêté de fouiner mon backlog, et je n'hésite plus à jeter un truc si c'est rébarbatif ou juste pas fait pour moi.

----------


## banditbandit

> Non mais quand tu prends aucun plaisir, à un moment, tu fais le ratio temps perdu / ma vie c'est de la merde et t'arrêtes.





> Tu peux considérer qu'une expérience négative n'est pas du temps perdu.
> 
> Comment tu te sert de point de comparaison si tout ce que tu connais est dans le domaine du très bon ? C'est une vrai question ^^





> Non mais c'est la durée qui est "choquante". Il faut pas 80h pour se rendre compte de toutes les qualités et défauts de MEA, donc soit il est pas si nul que ça, soit tu aimes les coups de fouets


Ouais j'ai un peu le même problème certains jeux je les ais terminés sans plaisir juste pour aller au bout. (D'autres je les ais laissés tomber...  ::|:  )
Residend Evil Zero par exemple, ou Serious Sam: The Second Encounter, après rétrospectivement j'en garde de bons souvenirs mais pas pour tous.

En ce moment j'ai un peu ce problème avec Demon's Soul, pas que le jeu soit mauvais mais je m'échine à le finir.

----------


## RegisF

> En ce moment j'ai un peu ce problème avec Demon's Soul, pas que le jeu soit mauvais mais je m'échine à le finir.


Tu butes où ? t'as fait dark souls avant ? Si oui, c'est "un peu" normal que tu prennes moins de plaisir. Le jeu est moins agréable et plus dur (même si tu as dû reconnaitre des pièges ou retrouver des automatismes). C'est le modèle 0 de la saga. Ya une super ambiance, une DA très jolie, mais sans guide, t'exploites pas la moitié du jeu.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *Assassin's Credd : Unity*

Bah c'était vraiment pas mal, au final. Le jeu ayant été patché en masse, j'ai pas eu de soucis technique ou de gros bug. L'histoire était sympathique aussi même si la fin a un déroulé trop rapide, tout s'enchaîne sans qu'on ne comprenne vraiment comment tout a pu s'imbriquer pour mener à ça et Arno est bien trop transparent une fois le début du jeu passé (Elise est bien plus intéressante, on aurait dû la jouer).

Techniquement, le jeu est quand même très bon, je pense notamment aux effets lumières et à l'éclairage qui sont vraiment sublime (il y a vraiment un côté très naturel au niveau de l'éclairage) mais aussi à la mise à l'échelle des bâtiments qui renforce l'immersion (on se sent enfin comme un humain de taille normale à côté de vrai bâtiment) et les textures plutôt bien détaillés et qui ont un aspect très vrai, palpable. Le level design est très bon aussi et c'est un plaisir de naviguer sur les toits et dans les rues de Paris (la reconstitution est d'ailleurs un des points forts du jeu), de se frayer un chemin à travers tout les petits emplacements intéressants que les dev ont placé, il y a un vrai sentiment de fluidité. Les animations sont vraiment excellente aussi.

Le gameplay a été un peu changé aussi, je pense notamment au Parkour qui est bien plus agréable à utiliser, on se coince moins, c'est un peu plus précis. Les combats sont toujours assez facile mais un peu plus dynamique (par contre en intérieur, la caméra est un enfer). Le jeu offre aussi bien plus de possibilité pour les assassinats, on est pas au niveau d'un Dishonored ou d'un Hitman mais on a enfin un vrai travail de planification grâce à la possibilité de créer des diversions ou d'utiliser différentes méthodes d'assassinats, tout en évoluant dans des zones bien plus ouverte.

Niveau défaut, il y a la caméra lors des combats en intérieur qui est à chier, l'histoire qui aurait mérité d'être bien plus développé maintenant que le côté présent a été dégagé, les textures qui ne s'affichent pas à moyenne distance quand on est sur les toits.

Au final c'était une bonne ballade et on sent que le jeu est l'évolution naturelle du second AC, je pense que si Ubisoft n'en avait pas fait une licence annuelle, on aurait eu cet AC là après le second.

Par contre, le DLC Dead Kings (fourni gratuitement) est assez mauvais, l'histoire n'est pas palpitante, l'environnement (la Franciade) est assez pauvre et pas très joli, les personnages sont transparents.

----------


## banditbandit

> Tu butes où ? t'as fait dark souls avant ? Si oui, c'est "un peu" normal que tu prennes moins de plaisir. Le jeu est moins agréable et plus dur (même si tu as dû reconnaitre des pièges ou retrouver des automatismes). C'est le modèle 0 de la saga. Ya une super ambiance, une DA très jolie, mais sans guide, t'exploites pas la moitié du jeu.


Je suis au Vieux roi Allant, donc j'ai du faire environ 90% du jeu, j'ai pas fait les zones blanches parce que c'est pas accessible je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est encore un mystère du psn  :;): 
Le Boss est intéressant sauf qui'il arrive un peu tard et c'est une plaie de se taper tout le chemin à chaque fois (et le Boss aussi par extension).
Les Darks Soul j'y ai pas touché et je suis pas sur de vouloir, les Soul c'est un peu de la merde comme dirait Cabfire.  ::trollface::

----------


## Harest

> [...]
> - *34h de jeu*, alors que j'ai fouillé dans tous les sens, c'est *hyper court*....
> [...]


 ::O: 

Fini le mode normal de *Slime-San* hier qui m'avait gentiment été donné par @Schouffy. Ça débloque le new game+ qui double le nombre de niveaux du jeu en gros (passant à 200) en les rendant plus durs, un peu comme le dark mode de Super Meat Boy. Je n'ai fait que les 5 premiers niveaux du NG+ pour le moment, je verrai si je continue. Y'a pas mal d'autres objectifs après comme récupérer toutes les pommes et tous les trophées (faut battre un temps sur chaque niveau).
Globalement satisfaisant. De nouvelles mécaniques de jeu sont introduites sans arrêt (tous les 5 niveaux +/-, et y'en a 100 de base), mais certaines m'ont bien cassé les couilles. Du genre des balles en mouvement sur lesquelles il faut rebondir mais si jamais l'angle n'est pas bon t'es dégagé sur le côté et c'est la mort. Le fait de contrôler l'oiseau aussi sur la fin au lieu du slime, on passe à un platformer aux contrôles relativement précis à du flappy bird like. Après un certain temps d'adaptation ça passe relativement bien mais bon... C'est le contre-coup d'introduire autant de mécaniques, certaines sont _pas terribles_.
Chaque niveau a son classement, je me suis amusé à faire quelques temps sur certains niveaux. Y'a des modes speedrun aussi, du boss rush (les 100 niveaux sont divisés en 5 mondes -> 5 boss). Bref, y'a vraiment de quoi faire.

----------


## Illynir

Les personne qui jouent au C-RPG sont plus habitué à 60H (voire plus) que 30H d'où la remarque. Cela étant dit je préfère largement 30H bien exploité que 60H mal.  ::):

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Stories the path of destinies*. 8 Fin alternative + la true ending parait-il. Ca ira pour choper les autres fins, ça me gave et mon perso est déjà au maximum, quel intérêt ?

Bon c'était sympathique mais beaucoup mais alors beaucoup trop répétitif. Le jeu nous propose une idée intéressante avec 27 fin mais le système de combat, de progression et les lieux proposés (5 à tout péter) n'est pas suffisante pour exploiter le potentiel du jeu. En l'état le jeu n'a pas les moyens de son ambition, en plus le jeu rame pas mal par moment même avec une bête de course, c'est optimisé à la truelle leur truc...  :Emo: 

En fait ce jeu m'a quand même servi à une chose : Je comprends maintenant pourquoi les jeux indés m'emmerde profondément. C'est simple en fait, je suis toujours frustré d'avoir un jeu avec quelques bonnes idées dedans mais de voir qu'ils n'ont pas été au bout par manque de temps/moyen/talent. De fait on reste sur du gimmick certes intéressant sur le court terme mais dont l'exécution reste toujours décevante.

C'est dommage, espérons qu'ils aient assez de thune pour pousser le concept plus loin dans un autre jeu un jour.  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi les jeux indés m'emmerde profondément. C'est simple en fait, je suis toujours frustré d'avoir un jeu avec quelques bonnes idées dedans mais de voir qu'ils n'ont pas été au bout par manque de temps/moyen/talent. De fait on reste sur du gimmick certes intéressant sur le court terme mais dont l'exécution reste toujours décevante.


Tu viens de remporter la palme de la généralité non fondée sortie de nul part!  ::lol:: 

Félicitation, cadeaux:

----------


## Illynir

Je ne vois pas ou j'ai fait une généralité, je ne parlais que de mon ressentie personnel et de toutes les expériences que j'ai eu avec les jeux indés jusqu'ici. J'ai le droit d'avoir mon propre avis ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Plutôt bien rattrapé  :^_^:

----------


## Illynir

Depuis que je suis Roxx0r j'ai vu la lumière et j'ai gagné 10 niveaux de plus en débat et argumentation en ma faveur sur CPC. Vous m'avez bien entraîné les mecs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Tu viens de remporter la palme de la généralité non fondée sortie de nul part!


Il y a pourtant un bon fond de vérité... J'ai souvent l'impression qu'on se rapproche du jeu expérimental.

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'aurais plutôt écrit ça:




> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi les jeux AAA m'emmerde*nt* profondément. C'est simple en fait, je suis toujours frustré d'avoir un jeu avec quelques bonnes idées dedans mais de voir qu'ils n'ont pas été au bout à cause de leur manque d'audace dû au besoin éternel de plaire au plus grand nombre sans prendre de risque. De fait on reste sur du gimmick certes intéressant sur le court terme mais dont l'exécution reste toujours décevante.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais, je vais pas faire le fan de jeu indés moyen mais le défaut que tu cites m'a plus l'air d'être l'apanage des gros jeux que des indés.

Au contraire les indés ont justement tendance à exploiter une idée au maximum par manque de moyen.

----------


## Illynir

> Perso j'aurais plutôt écrit ça:


Je n'ai fait qu'une faute ? Merci, ça veut dire que je m'améliore.  ::lol::

----------


## leeoneil

> Les personne qui jouent au C-RPG sont plus habitué à 60H (voire plus) que 30H d'où la remarque. Cela étant dit je préfère largement 30H bien exploité que 60H mal.


Bah oui mais justement, l'univers est bon, mon ressenti perso me renvoi un jeu très très bon, et c'est une grosse frustration d'arrêter "aussi rapidement". J'avais envie de rester et de poursuivre l'histoire, une grande ville supplémentaire aurait été top !
Par contre pour moi les deux grandes parties du jeu se valent carrément, je ne comprend pas las critiques qui disent que la deuxième partie est bâclée, c'est pour moi au contraire le meilleur moment du jeu, avec des histoires biens dingues et un environnement franchement très très atypique, pile poil dans l'esprit "torment".

----------


## Louck

*Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*

Contexte :malife: :


Spoiler Alert! 


Ca faisait très longtemps que je n'avais pas joué à un jeu solo. Faut dire que le genre ne me plaisait plus trop (le dernier que j'avais finis en solo c'étais Dishonored, le premier), j'ai une préférence pour les jeux multijoueurs et je développe des jeux à côtés.
Sauf que depuis que j'ai finis de travailler sur mon dernier projet il y a un mois, j'avais l'impression que je perdais ma flamme de joueur, que je n'avais plus envie de jouer simplement à un jeu-vidéo. Je me suis dit "merde, il faut que je me trouve quelque chose à jouer".
Avec un peu de recherche sur Steam, je suis tombé sur Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. Le Genre FPS/RPG me tentait bien, l'univers aussi, j'avais déjà joué aux précédents. Donc je le prend.



Franchement, le jeu est super cool. L'ambiance est au top, Prague - même petit - regorge énormément d'éléments et est vivant, le jeu est intelligent et est clairement bien mieux que son prédécesseur. Même la fin m'a impressionnée: Contrairement aux autres jeux de la série qui sont en mode "choisis ta fin", ici tes précédentes actions ont un impact et le joueur doit agir rapidement. Après avoir finis le jeu, ce dernier peut donner l'impression d'être court au niveau de l'histoire, jusqu'à que Steam affiche que tu as passés plus de 35h dessus.

C'est le genre de jeu qui m'a surpris à vouloir fouiller certains décors du jeu, alors que très souvent, après une dizaine d'heures, j'ai envie de finir le jeu en une traite.

Enfin, le jeu casse certaines règles du jeu-vidéo. Par exemple, à un moment donné, le jeu te demande de faire un choix parmi A ou B, il y a même une interface en gros qui te demande de choisir. Hors le jeu ne dit pas concrètement que le joueur peut répondre aux deux possibilités s'il est réactif. C'est un peu frustrant, on ne s'y attend pas, ce n'est pas le genre de chose qu'on voit souvent dans les JV. Mais ca nous remet en place avec la réalité des choses.
C'est un peu la même réaction que j'ai eu dans Mass Effect 2 avec la dernière mission, où il fait choisir si nous voulons 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauver directement nos compagnons des collecteurs

 ou si nous voulons finir les quêtes annexes en priorité. Dans beaucoup de jeux, ce choix permet d'avertir que le joueur va dépasser une étape "critique" du jeu, qu'il ne peut pas revenir en arrière, qu'il peut finir ses trucs persos avant de continuer. Sauf que faire le choix "finir les quêtes annexes" dans ME2, a un impact sur la mission finale (et le reste du jeu).

Il y a plein de petites trucs dans le genre (par exemple, fouiller un appartement avant une certaine mission peut avoir un impact), et je trouve ca génial.


Il y a tout de même certains trucs qui m'ont un peu chagrinés:

 - L'optimisation du jeu. Avec une GTX970, j'avais beaucoup de chutes de framerates en qualité High. Ce qui m'a le plus ennuyé, c'est que le jeu demande plus de 4go de mémoire vidéo pour afficher des textures de hautes qualités. Sérieux ? De plus que le chargement des niveaux est super long... 

 - Le Quick Save. Ok, je pourrais ne pas l'utiliser tout simplement. Mais après l'avoir découvert, ca en ai devenu une très mauvaise habitude et je cherchais toujours à faire un score "parfait", sans apprendre de mes erreurs. Heureusement qu'il y a un mode "hardcore" après avoir finis le jeu, pour pouvoir le recommencer sans sauvegarde rapide et avec une seule vie. J'ai déjà joué une ou deux heures avec ce mode: C'est beaucoup plus fun de faire des fautes  ::): .

 - L'augmentation Social. Je ne sais plus comment il fonctionnait sur Human Revolution. Mais sur Mankind Divided, il est biaisé: Si tu te bases uniquement sur les ondes alpha/béta/oméga, tu n'as plus besoin de suivre les discussions avec les personnages, rendant ces derniers beaucoup moins intéressantes. Cependant, si tu te bases sur le profil psychologique du personnage pour prendre les décisions, en plus que ces fiches sont assez contradictoires (en français), il m'est arrivé souvent de faire fausse route.  Bref, cette augmentation tue un peu l’intérêt de discuter/argumenter avec les protagonistes du jeu. Seul la fiche psychologique est intéressante, mais encore faut-il que ca ne soit pas aussi ambigu (ou j'ai des problèmes de compréhensions). C'est dommage pour ce genre de jeu.

 - Quelques lacunes avec l'IA. Il n'est pas rare de me faire repérer derrière un obstacle mobile alors que mon adversaire n'a aucune visibilité. En outre qu'il est difficile de savoir si, pour une même action, l'ennemi va m'entendre neutraliser son copain ou pas du tout. C'est assez aléatoire.


Bref, en dehors de tout ca, je me suis beaucoup amusé. Je le recommande vivement  ::): .

Bon maintenant, il faut que je trouve autre chose pour m'occuper.

----------


## KaiN34

@Louck: Il a des DLC si tu veux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

Je viens de finir *Dex*

J'ai vraiment passé un bon moment sur ce petit jeu, malgrès un scénario aux antipodes du palpitant. Les décors sont soignés et dégagent une ambiance très forte (cyberpunk, méga-cité dévorante et crade pleine de pauvreté, jungle urbaine futuriste, je suis très bon client de ce genre d'univers ^^). Les musiques, bien que répétitives, sont quand même très cool et participent fortement à l'ambiance générale du jeu. Le gros défaut c'est cet espèce de petit jeu de piratage qui représente un bon quart de l'aventure et qui est... ben pourrit en fait  ::|:  .

----------


## Louck

> @Louck: Il a des DLC si tu veux.


J'avais testé le DLC d'Human Revolution. Même si c'étais une mission assez sympa, je la trouvais un peu court et c'est une grosse parenthèse par rapport au jeu original.
Si c'est la même chose pour les DLC de Mankind Divided, ce n'est pas très intéressant pour ma part.

----------


## FericJaggar

> J'avais testé le DLC d'Human Revolution. Même si c'étais une mission assez sympa, je la trouvais un peu court et c'est une grosse parenthèse par rapport au jeu original.
> Si c'est la même chose pour les DLC de Mankind Divided, ce n'est pas très intéressant pour ma part.


Le DLC avec la mission dans l'une des blades de Prague est plutôt sympa. Par contre c'est vrai que ce n'est pas extrêmement long.

----------


## Euklif

> Je viens de finir *Dex*
> Le gros défaut c'est cet espèce de petit jeu de piratage qui représente un bon quart de l'aventure et qui est... ben pourrit en fait  .


Je l'avais trouvé assez sympa. Il ne lorgne pas assez du coté d'un Galaxy Wars mais pour un gimmick, ça va. J'ai eu beaucoup plus de mal à me faire à l'idée que l'infiltration était quasi-impossible vu que les ennemis nous voient avant même d'apparaitre à l'écran...

----------


## Haraban

Oui c'est vrai. Au début je voulais me la jouer sneaky aussi, mais j'ai vite déchanté. Du coup je portais en permanence la combi de protection max qui permet de bloquer les balles à mains nues  ::|:  .
Après pour le jeu de piratage je manque surement de recul sur ce genre de petits jeu (les trucs vus du dessus ou on doit faire piou piou) mais j'avoue que ça m'a pas passionné, d'où ma réaction un peu négative.

----------


## hisvin

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un jeu cyberpunk qui possède un "jeu" de piratage potable. Au moins, celui de Dex était un peu ludique.

----------


## Olima

Je viens de finir *Zelda A Link between worlds*. La séquence finale était vraiment très moche (et niveau scénar je crois que mario64 est plus profond). Les donjons étaient d'une facilité déconcertante. C'est une sorte de walking simulator dans un remake pas beau de Link to the past en fait. 
Ca reste mieux que spirit tracks et l'autre sur DS hein, tout de même, aucune séquence pénible, mais rien de très passionnant non plus. Ca me laisse le même arrière goût qu'un énième New Super Mario Bros : les mécaniques sont de la resucée de jeux excellents, donc ce n'est jamais désagréable, mais quelle fadeur, on dirait qu'ils pourraient en pondre 12 comme ça en faisant des donjons adaptés à chaque objet par un algorythme (et au moins NSMB c'est joli et les koopas dansent). Bon ça m'a un peu énervé et déçu quoi. A plus Link, on se reverra dans 5 ans quand j'aurai acheté une switch d'occase.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Blackogg

> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un jeu cyberpunk qui possède un "jeu" de piratage potable. Au moins, celui de Dex était un peu ludique.


Uplink ?  ::ninja::

----------


## hisvin

Peux pas dire, je n'y ai point joué.

----------


## La Chouette

> Uplink ?


Les jeux de piratage ne comptent pas, vu que ça représente le coeur du jeu, ils ont plutôt intérêt à ce que ce soit potable.

----------


## FrousT

Nier Automata  ::ninja:: 

T'a du piratage (anecdotique) et des androïdes mais pas sur qu'il soit très punk  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un jeu cyberpunk qui possède un "jeu" de piratage potable. Au moins, celui de Dex était un peu ludique.


Fallout New Vegas, le système de piratage est tellement bon.

----------


## Haraban

C'est celui sur le principe du mastermind?

----------


## Autiste Redding

Oui, et c'est le même dans le 4.

----------


## Haraban

Oui je le remet maintenant, après une rapide recherche google. Je me souviens que j'étais tellement mauvais et je perdais tellement de temps là dessus, que j'avais finis par installer un mod sur le 4 pour avoir la bonne réponse tout de suite  ::P:  .

----------


## hisvin

Pas fait New Vegas, non plus.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Momock

@hisvin: ils profitent de ton ignorance pour t'égarer! Tous les mini-jeux de piratage sont pourris, TOUS!!!

----------


## Supergounou

*Shantae and the Pirate's Curse* (2015)



Plateforme aventure, et petite déception.

Troisième opus de la série, cette fois on abandonne le côté Metroid-like pour quelque chose de plus classique, c'est à dire un enchainement de niveaux disponibles via un hub. L’univers est toujours aussi cool, les musiques sont splendides (Jake Kaufman), Shantae et ses amies toujours aussi sexys.

Malgré ça, le level design est décevant. Les niveaux sont trop courts, trois ou quatre tableaux puis un donjon à chaque fois. Pour vaincre les boss, suffit de bourrer à l'aveugle.  Quelques bonus planqués ça et là, mais rien de ouf, tout est extrêmement facile à dénicher. La progression se fait de manière routinière, point de surprise, on fait un niveau, on gagne un objet qui donne une option de gameplay en plus, puis niveau suivant, etc... La maniabilité dont j'avais adoré la rigueur dans l'opus précédent, est grandement simplifiée: les timings précis pour augmenter son DPS et ses mouvements, byebye, les magies et les transformations ont disparu elles-aussi.

On est là face à un bon jeu de plateforme, ultra mignon et plutôt agréable à jouer, mais vraiment trop classique si on le compare à son grand frère.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *GTA IV : The Lost and The Damned*.

C'était assez chiant, les personnages sont pas intéressant, l'histoire est basique de chez basique et c'est mille fois trop long pour ce que ça veut raconter. C'est dommage parce que le concept de gérer un groupe de bikers étaient sympa sur le papier, ça aurait pu donner un truc à la Sons of Anarchy mais pas du tout, les features concernant le sujet sont assez mineur et c'est le coup de marteau qui enfonce le clou de l'inintérêt sur la planche du soupir.

J'ai commencé Ballad of Gay Tony, ça a l'air d'être mieux, plus orienté action, moins serious business.

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai fini *GTA IV : The Lost and The Damned*.
> 
> C'était assez chiant


Mieux ou moins bien que Fallout 4 que tu as aussi terminé ?  ::siffle::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bah c'était mieux parce que ça m'a prit que 8h à faire.  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Je viens de finir *Dex*
> 
> J'ai vraiment passé un bon moment sur ce petit jeu, malgrès un scénario aux antipodes du palpitant. Les décors sont soignés et dégagent une ambiance très forte (cyberpunk, méga-cité dévorante et crade pleine de pauvreté, jungle urbaine futuriste, je suis très bon client de ce genre d'univers ^^). Les musiques, bien que répétitives, sont quand même très cool et participent fortement à l'ambiance générale du jeu. Le gros défaut c'est cet espèce de petit jeu de piratage qui représente un bon quart de l'aventure et qui est... ben pourrit en fait  .


Je l'attends à pas cher, celui-là ! Combien de temps as-tu mis, à peu près ?

----------


## Haraban

Au doigt mouillé je dirais 7/8 heures. C'était quand même assez expéditif et la difficulté est plutôt basse.

----------


## hisvin

17 heures pour ma part mais je suis un ch'ti pépère.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir *The Final Station* en 4 heures à peu près. Les quatres heures de jeu ont été sympa même si les phases de gameplays entre chaque station sont au choix :
- pas assez poussé pour vraiment être intérressantes
- trop courtes pour bien comprendre l'histoire des gens pendant le voyage

La fin du jeu arrive un peu trop vite et on comprends pas vraiment tout.

[SPOILER] 
On joue un pilote de train qui dois transporter des gens d'une ville à l'autre durant une hécatombe "zombies" dans un pays ou une planète colonisé (les colons ont les yeux rouges). On comprends qu'on souhaite aussi survivre pour retrouver sa fille dans le pays/planète des gens aux yeux blancs. Et autour de ça il y a un mysticiseme sur un gardien (robot géant) qui peux protéger les humains contre l'invasions de zombies.

J'aurais bien aimé savoir qui est le mustérieux étranger qui nous abbats à la fin quand on se transforme en zombie. Pourquoi on tombe sur une planque ou on voit la tête du héros sur un avis de recherche. Pourquoi un des pays est envahi et pas l'autre. 
[SPOILER] 

Je vais aussi reprocher au gameplay sa non profondeur. Notre héros ne peux pas sauter, il n'y a que trois armes et la dernière on l'obtiens à l'avant dernier niveau. Tous nos passagers ont besoin de manger mais pas nous. Et surtout les niveaux sont fixes et pas procédurales donc j'ai pas spécialement envie de le relancer pour chercher les achièvements qui me manquent.

A 5€ en promo ça vaut le coup. A 15€ c'est trop cher.

----------


## Haraban

> 17 heures pour ma part mais je suis un ch'ti pépère.


Ah ouais quand même ! 
Même en prenant plus mon temps, et en peaufinant mes approches, je pense pas que j'aurais dépasser les 11 heures.

----------


## hisvin

> Ah ouais quand même ! 
> Même en prenant plus mon temps, et en peaufinant mes approches, je pense pas que j'aurais dépasser les 11 heures.


https://howlongtobeat.com/game.php?id=21172
Je fais partout des touristes qui retournent tout, lisent tout etc etc..

----------


## Supergounou

*Milkmaid of the Milky Way* (2017) offert par *Marmottas* chez les généreux.



(Oui je suis d'accord, ce screen est magnifique  ::P: )

Point'n click. Ruth vit seule dans une petite ferme perdue au fin fond d'un fjord où elle s'occupe de ses vaches. Je n'en dirais pas plus, ce serait vraiment con de spoiler l'histoire.

Chef d’œuvre. En 2h de temps, je suis passé par tout un tas d'émotions, du rire aux pleurs, souvent en quelques secondes.

Les énigmes sont globalement simples et logiques. Les décors sont somptueux malgré les gros pixels. La bande son est incroyable. Le background très touchant. Un VRAI jeu poétique, 6€ de bonheur ça les vaut largement.

Par contre: trop court, quelques bugs (collision, souris qui se fige quelques secondes), mais rien qui empêchera la progression. Pis c'est tout je crois, je suis encore tout chamboulé.

Merci beaucoup Marmottas, pour le cadeau et pour la découverte.

----------


## schouffy

Plutôt joli ouais.

----------


## Marmottas

Supergounou>Tu as oublié de préciser que c'était un jeu qui rimait  ::P:  (et apparemment, il y a eu une mise à jour en langue française dernièrement) (Toujours pas relancé depuis et donc pas encore fini pour ma part)

----------


## Supergounou

Tout à fait, et même si les rimes sont assez inégales (de très riches à très pauvres), c'est plutôt bien traduit et agréable à suivre.

----------


## LeLiquid

J'ai terminé *Shadow Tactics : Blades of the Shogun* hier soir.

C'est vraiment une perle ce jeu. Le gameplay fonctionne à merveille, c'est riche, aucun bug ou soucis de game design, le mode fantôme pour pouvoir lancer des actions simultanés est top ça nous permet de sortir de situations qui semblaient quasi insolubles à la base ( et c'est terriblement classe ). 

Niveau visuel et sonore, le jeu est beau, chaque niveau est un régal pour les yeux. Les musiques sont réussis, et ils ont eu la bonne idée de doubler les personnages en japonais.

L'histoire est plus intéressante que je ne l'aurai pensé. Elle apporte un plus au jeu ( c'est pas qu'un prétexte pour enchaîner les niveaux) et on s'attache aux différents personnages.
Le jeu varie aussi les situations ( une carte enneigé ou bien nocturne induit des propres mécaniques de gameplay). Il est exigeant ( mais pas frustrant, les sauvegardes rapides/chargement rapides sont la pour ça, et la rejouabilité est la avec leur système de badges (succès).

C'est franchement un gros coup de cœur, j’espère qu'il se vendra bien, les devs méritent clairement d'être récompensés pour leur taf. Puis si ça pouvait nous offrir une suite ( même dans un autre contexte historique ) ça serait super.

Ils se sont inspirés du maitre Commandos, je pense qu'ils l'ont largement surpassés.

*Achetez le !*

----------


## schouffy

*Event[0]*
Le concept est sympa, l'IA assez bien foutue, mais le jeu un peu chiant, la faute à des énigmes "resident evil-esques" qui n'ont pas vraiment de sens.
Heureusement c'est très court (2h max) donc j'en garderai un bon souvenir.

----------


## LeLiquid

> *Event[0]*
> Le concept est sympa, l'IA assez bien foutue, mais le jeu un peu chiant, la faute à des énigmes "resident evil-esques" qui n'ont pas vraiment de sens.
> Heureusement c'est très court (2h max) donc j'en garderai un bon souvenir.


Moi j'avais trouvé ça vraiment bien, j'avais pas trouvé les enigmes ratés par contre. J'avais bien aimé le scenario.

Cette station, l'ambiance. C'était super réussi je trouvais.

Puis ça marche assez bien avec l'IA.

----------


## Clydopathe

* Refunct* 

Le jeu est pas mal même s'il m'a foutu la gerbe au bout de 20 minutes. Le but de se jeu est de faire revivre le monde en passant de plateforme en plateforme et d'action des boutons pour faire apparaitre de nouvelles plateformes. Le feeling est sympa, on apprends tous les tricks par nous même car il n'y a pas le moindre tuto. Je l'ai fini à 100% (tous les interrupteurs, cadeaux attrapés et plateforme régénéré) en 45 minutes.

Le petit clin d’œil de fin est plutôt sympa et mignon.

----------


## schouffy

> Moi j'avais trouvé ça vraiment bien, j'avais pas trouvé les enigmes ratés par contre. J'avais bien aimé le scenario.
> 
> Cette station, l'ambiance. C'était super réussi je trouvais.
> 
> Puis ça marche assez bien avec l'IA.


Ouais, tout à part les énigmes est vraiment pas mal.
Mais franchement, 

Spoiler Alert! 


la course au code d'accès, ou le piano, ou les adresses mémoires pour le scanner rétinien

, j'ai trouvé ça un peu ridicule.

----------


## sebarnolds

> *Milkmaid of the Milky Way* (2017) offert par *Marmottas* chez les généreux.
> 
> http://cdn.edgecast.steamstatic.com/...g?t=1492612622
> 
> (Oui je suis d'accord, ce screen est magnifique )
> 
> Point'n click. Ruth vit seule dans une petite ferme perdue au fin fond d'un fjord où elle s'occupe de ses vaches. Je n'en dirais pas plus, ce serait vraiment con de spoiler l'histoire.
> 
> Chef d’œuvre. En 2h de temps, je suis passé par tout un tas d'émotions, du rire aux pleurs, souvent en quelques secondes.
> ...


Merci pour le retour, hop, dans ma wishlist  ::):

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ouais, tout à part les énigmes est vraiment pas mal.
> Mais franchement, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la course au code d'accès, ou le piano, ou les adresses mémoires pour le scanner rétinien
> 
> , j'ai trouvé ça un peu ridicule.


Je peux l'entendre, moi ça m'a pas dérangé, je suis peut être bon public.

Spoiler Alert! 


Puis j'ai adoré découvrir ce qui etait arrivé aux occupants petit à petit, notamment via les différentes entrées cachés dans chaque terminal.



Et j'adorais le bruit des touches lorsque l'on tapait sur les différents terminaux  ::P: . Et la musique, elle fonctionnait super bien, je m'en rappelle encore.

En tout cas j'espère qu'ils pourront continuer, je dirais pas non à un autre jeu de ce type.

----------


## banditbandit

> Merci pour le retour, hop, dans ma wishlist


Pareil  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> * Refunct* 
> 
> Le jeu est pas mal même s'il m'a foutu la gerbe au bout de 20 minutes. Le but de se jeu est de faire revivre le monde en passant de plateforme en plateforme et d'action des boutons pour faire apparaitre de nouvelles plateformes. Le feeling est sympa, on apprends tous les tricks par nous même car il n'y a pas le moindre tuto. Je l'ai fini à 100% (tous les interrupteurs, cadeaux attrapés et plateforme régénéré) en 45 minutes.
> 
> Le petit clin d’œil de fin est plutôt sympa et mignon.


Ahah j'en suis à moins de 20 minutes pour le 100%, faut dire que je le connais presque par cœur.  ::trollface::   :;): 

Plus sérieusement comme tu le soulignes le feeling est excellent et le jeu se prête bien au speddrun, on regrette qu'il soit si court mais en même temps c'est bien pour faire une petite session de temps en temps.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Ahah j'en suis à moins de 20 minutes pour le 100%, faut dire que je le connais presque par cœur.  
> 
> Plus sérieusement comme tu le soulignes le feeling est excellent et le jeu se prête bien au speddrun, on regrette qu'il soit si court mais en même temps c'est bien pour faire une petite session de temps en temps.


Ha ouais quand même... le 100% prends en compte l'activation de toutes les plateformes? Ou c'est juste bouton + cadeau?

Perso si il avait été plus long, je ne l'aurais clairement pas fini, il m'aurait transformé en Gerbotron...

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *The Ballad of Gay Tony*

C'était beaucoup mieux que The Lost and The Damned, les missions sont vraiment cool, c'est bourré d'action et y a une galerie de personnage haut en couleur intéressant à suivre. Les activités annexes sont assez anecdotique mais elle reste sympa (même si 25 missions de guerre de drogue avec seulement 3 variations, c'est trop). La gestion de club est amusante mais ça aurait été bien de développer un peu plus le concept. Enfin bref, je me suis plutôt bien amusé dessus.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ha ouais quand même... le 100% prends en compte l'activation de toutes les plateformes? Ou c'est juste bouton + cadeau?


Ben le 100% c'est avec tout les succès donc oui on active toutes les plateformes, les cadeaux je pense que tu parles des cubes disséminés à droite à gauche. 
A la fin du jeu il t'indique le taux de complétion (si tu as oublié de passer sur une plateforme par exemple).
Après c'est pas un exploit, je suis pas un joueur très rapide, une fois que tu maitrises les sauts et que tu sais dans quel ordre les faire, ça peut aller vite.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> * Refunct* 
> 
> Le jeu est pas mal même s'il m'a foutu la gerbe au bout de 20 minutes. Le but de se jeu est de faire revivre le monde en passant de plateforme en plateforme et d'action des boutons pour faire apparaitre de nouvelles plateformes. Le feeling est sympa, on apprends tous les tricks par nous même car il n'y a pas le moindre tuto. Je l'ai fini à 100% (tous les interrupteurs, cadeaux attrapés et plateforme régénéré) en 45 minutes.
> 
> Le petit clin d’œil de fin est plutôt sympa et mignon.


J'avais adoré l'expérience, mais oui le finir en 30/45 minutes c'est vraiment trop court. Il faudrait un Workshop qui permette la création de niveaux.

----------


## Kelexel

*Full throttle EE*

Bon le remake est tres joli mais on garde les gros gros GROS problèmes liés aux mini jeux : la baston en moto, le destruction derby, juste affreux, comme à l'époque. Sur la VF, ya quelques oublies de textes audios, des mélanges de voix (certains d'origines genre c'est pas le bon doubleur qui a fait la replique) mais d'autre j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont rajouté quelques grognements pour Ben mais doublé par un autre membre du cast, ça fait bizarre. Sinon ca reste hyper court, un peu flou sur ce que l'on doit faire et pas précis (le passage secret...bordel). Sympa, bonne ambiance mais terriblement court et avare en dialogue, j'avais pas ce souvenir.

----------


## znokiss

> J'avais adoré l'expérience, mais oui le finir en 30/45 minutes c'est vraiment trop court. Il faudrait un Workshop qui permette la création de niveaux.


Ça c'est une idée qu'elle est bonne, car comme je disais ailleurs, en First Person Plateforme, je le trouve 10x plus fun que Mirror's Edge par exemple.

----------


## La Chouette

Bon, j'ai officiellement plié Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove. Je viens de finir le troisième speedrun (ils sont d'ailleurs assez simples quand on connait bien le jeu, je les ai tous réussis du premier coup) et c'est tout ce qui me restait. Je n'ai maintenant plus qu'à attendre la campagne de King Knight.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Her Story*

Super jeu narratif, une bonne histoire avec une libre interprétation comme on en voit rarement dans le monde du jeu vidéo, un concept simple mais très accrocheur et une unique actrice/protagoniste excellente. Je me suis rapidement prit au jeu et j'ai pas vu passer les trois heures qu'il m'a fallu pour le compléter à 100 %.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'ai fini *Her Story*
> 
> Super jeu narratif, une bonne histoire avec une libre interprétation comme on en voit rarement dans le monde du jeu vidéo, un concept mais très accrocheur et une unique actrice/protagoniste excellente. Je me suis rapidement prit au jeu et j'ai pas vu passer les trois heures qu'il m'a fallu pour le compléter à 100 %.


En fait t'es mon multi et je le savais même pas.  ::o: 

Tout pareil du coup. Terminé Her Story mais pas à 100% et j'y ait plutôt passé deux heures, parce que ce qui restait me paraissait relativement superflu. Pour l'instant c'est le meilleur jeu auquel j'ai joué cette année. Ça commence avec la promesse d'un énième jeu indé à gimmick qui s’essouffle bien trop rapidement, mais pour une fois la surprise y est et l’essoufflement n'arrive jamais.

On commence avec trois fois rien: un vieil écran d'ordinateur qui reflète le visage de notre personnage, avec des instructions vagues, quatre vidéos qui n'ont initialement aucun sens et un moteur de recherche qui permet de faire le tri dans les centaines autres images d'archives. (avec une limite: Seule les cinq premières vidéos que donnent une recherche avec un seul mot clé sont affichées) 

C'est la base du gameplay plus ou moins résumée dans son intégralité, mais une fois qu'on rentre dedans c'est totalement efficace. On recolle progressivement les morceaux, parfois on trébuche en surinterprétant les extraits les plus faciles à trouver au point de se lancer sur une fausse piste, (Le jeu est pas totalement aléatoire dans sa progression, il y a des mots clés glanés dans les premières vidéos qu'on est plus susceptible de rentrer en premier que d'autres et qui mènent vers des informations qui ne prendront leur sens que bien plus tard) du coup on revient en arrière, on renonce aux interprétations trop évidentes et on recolle progressivement les morceaux. L'ordre des événements, le déroulement des interviews, l'histoire ou plutôt les histoires deviennent plus claires, on commence à deviner ce qui s'est passé en réfléchissant mieux, et au détour d'une recherche plus pertinente que les autres, une vidéo comme les autres, que j'aurais pu manquer ou ne voir que bien plus tard, et tout ce que je savais de l'histoire à ce stade a soudainement pris tout son sens. 

C'est comme dans les films, littéralement. Le jeu a réussi ce que L.A Noire avait essayé de faire sans succès: On joue le rôle de ce personnage qui reste devant ses dossiers des nuits durant, se rends compte après plusieurs heures qu'il s'était lancé sur une fausse piste et recommence sans un mot, relie les éléments importants et bouche les trous comme il peut jusqu'à ce qu'un détail en apparence anodin entraîne une révélation et lui permette de percer à jour le drame en un instant. Un bonus non négligeable dans le cas de Her Story c'est que l'histoire est vraiment bien. Et pas _"vraiment bien"_ comme _"C'est quand même un peu de la merde mais pour un jeu vidéo c'est déjà pas mal"_, le scénario et son unique interprète pris en main par un bon réalisateur donneraient un film que j'irais voir sans hésitation.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ah mais j'irais tellement voir un film comme ça au cinéma aussi  ::o:

----------


## Kelexel

> En fait t'es mon multi et je le savais même pas. 
> 
> Tout pareil du coup. Terminé Her Story mais pas à 100% et j'y ait plutôt passé deux heures, parce que ce qui restait me paraissait relativement superflu. Pour l'instant c'est le meilleur jeu auquel j'ai joué cette année. Ça commence avec la promesse d'un énième jeu indé à gimmick qui s’essouffle bien trop rapidement, mais pour une fois la surprise y est et l’essoufflement n'arrive jamais.
> 
> On commence avec trois fois rien: un vieil écran d'ordinateur qui reflète le visage de notre personnage, avec des instructions vagues, quatre vidéos qui n'ont initialement aucun sens et un moteur de recherche qui permet de faire le tri dans les centaines autres images d'archives. (avec une limite: Seule les cinq premières vidéos que donnent une recherche avec un seul mot clé sont affichées) 
> 
> C'est la base du gameplay plus ou moins résumée dans son intégralité, mais une fois qu'on rentre dedans c'est totalement efficace. On recolle progressivement les morceaux, parfois on trébuche en surinterprétant les extraits les plus faciles à trouver au point de se lancer sur une fausse piste, (Le jeu est pas totalement aléatoire dans sa progression, il y a des mots clés glanés dans les premières vidéos qu'on est plus susceptible de rentrer en premier que d'autres et qui mènent vers des informations qui ne prendront leur sens que bien plus tard) du coup on revient en arrière, on renonce aux interprétations trop évidentes et on recolle progressivement les morceaux. L'ordre des événements, le déroulement des interviews, l'histoire ou plutôt les histoires deviennent plus claires, on commence à deviner ce qui s'est passé en réfléchissant mieux, et au détour d'une recherche plus pertinente que les autres, une vidéo comme les autres, que j'aurais pu manquer ou ne voir que bien plus tard, et tout ce que je savais de l'histoire à ce stade a soudainement pris tout son sens. 
> 
> C'est comme dans les films, littéralement. Le jeu a réussi ce que L.A Noire avait essayé de faire sans succès: On joue le rôle de ce personnage qui reste devant ses dossiers des nuits durant, se rends compte après plusieurs heures qu'il s'était lancé sur une fausse piste et recommence sans un mot, relie les éléments importants et bouche les trous comme il peut jusqu'à ce qu'un détail en apparence anodin entraîne une révélation et lui permette de percer à jour le drame en un instant. Un bonus non négligeable dans le cas de Her Story c'est que l'histoire est vraiment bien. Et pas _"vraiment bien"_ comme _"C'est quand même un peu de la merde mais pour un jeu vidéo c'est déjà pas mal"_, le scénario et son unique interprète pris en main par un bon réalisateur donneraient un film que j'irais voir sans hésitation.


Le niveau d'anglais se situe comment ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Le niveau d'anglais se situe comment ?


Faut un niveau correct sans forcément être bilingue non plus.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le niveau d'anglais se situe comment ?


Et dieu Ghylard apparu:

https://www.planete-aventure.net/for...hp?f=50&t=6551

 :;):

----------


## Blackogg

> Et dieu Ghylard apparu:
> 
> https://www.planete-aventure.net/for...hp?f=50&t=6551


 ::o: 

Du coup je vais peut être enfin pouvoir offrir ce jeu à des gens qui pourraient l'adorer mais ne parlent pas anglais. Question : ça traduit aussi les mots-clés à taper ou c'est juste des sous-titres ?

----------


## Supergounou

Je n'ai pas testé personnellement, mais les retours sur Planète Aventure sont positifs. Faut dire que ce mec est un vrai perfectionniste, respect à lui. N'hésitez pas à lui laisser un petit message amical, ça fait des années qu'il fait ça, et bien.

----------


## Supergounou

*Tomb Raider: Legend* (2006)



Action-aventure 3D.

C'était bien, mais pas top quand même.

J'ai bien aimé les phases de plateforme plutôt intuitive mais où il faut chercher un peu quand même, le scénario série B, les répliques de Lara "jaipasfroidauxyeux" (ça change de l'opus 2013 où elle ne fait que chouiner), les doublages en fait, très hollywood c'est rigolo. J'ai pas trouvé le jeu trop moche bizarrement, c'est vieux certes, mais plutôt réussi.

J'ai bien moins aimé les boss anecdotiques, les combats d'une manière générale, plutôt inutiles. Le fait que ça se finisse en 6h30, quelques énigmes complètement fumées, les QTE, les phases en véhicule, le moteur physique complètement aux fraises, les soucis de caméra, les bugs, les crashs, la maniabilité hasardeuse qui fait que Lara se comporte différemment alors qu'on réalise exactement la même action, les checkpoints mal placés. Beaucoup de rage sur certains passages qui nécessite une bonne précision et un bon timing alors que le jeu ne s'y prête pas du tout.

Jouer à ce jeu en 2017, c'est un peu une épreuve de force, donc. Globalement réussi et plutôt fun pour un jeu popcorn, c'est finalement la 3D 2000's qui flanque tout en l'air et qui demande d'avoir des nerfs très solides.

Petite anecdote, histoire d'un bug. Je finis un niveau (l'Angleterre), et là je ne pige plus rien au scénario, ça parle de trucs que je n'ai pas vu, je suis lourdé. Je quitte, et vais voir une vidéo Youtube du niveau en question, intrigué. Et là, révélation: en fait, sans faire exprès, de manière naturelle et sans m'en rendre compte, j'avais fait bugger le jeu et avais donc skippé 1/4 du-dit niveau. Magnifique.

----------


## schouffy

Tiens puisqu'on parle de TR, Nofrag a relayé aujourd'hui que y'a une version du 1 jouable dans le navigateur.
c'est hautement injouable ces contrôles/caméra.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tiens puisqu'on parle de TR, y'a une version du 1 jouable dans le navigateur.


Je vais plutôt lancer Anniversary après, je pense que ce sera mieux  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

Je me demande quand même si le portage rajoute pas des bugs qui rendent la caméra et les contrôles encore pire qu'avant.

----------


## FrousT

Fini *Nier : Automata* ! (Les fins importantes, pas à 100%)

Je vais pas faire mon attaché de presse mais le jeu est globalement excellent, certain truc mon dérangé comme la difficulté aux fraises (très frustrant pour le coup...), les aller-retour parfois lourd malgré les tp disponible, et peut être l'impression de vide dans l'open world.

Malgré çà il y a tellement de bonne idée, un univers/ambiance maîtrisé et une musique splendide qui s'adapte à la perfection à chaque situation c'est juste parfait  ::wub::  Ajoutons à cela des combats super dynamique même si vite répétitif, sauf que le jeu a la bonne idée de varié les situations de fight assez régulièrement ce qui fait que j'ai pas trop eu de problème avec ça.

Yoko Taro tu peux refaire un jeu quand tu veux je signe direct !! 

2B/10 ce qui fait en gros 8,99999/10

----------


## Clear_strelok

> *Tomb Raider: Legend* (2006)


Tu l'as fait sur PC ? Si oui, t'as joué à la pire version du jeu et de loin, ce qui est plutôt dommage parce que sur consoles il tient encore assez bien la route graphiquement et ne souffre pas des innombrables bugs graphiques, de collision et autres qui plombent la version PC. J'ai essayé d'y rejouer récemment parce que j'ai pas d'autre version sous la main et je me disais que ça passerait mais j'ai abandonné assez rapidement.

----------


## Supergounou

Yep c'était la version PC. C'est bien dommage ces portages de daube, surtout quand on veut découvrir le jeu 10 ans après.

----------


## Nono

Même sans les bugs, il est quand même bien rogné par ses phases de combat, de véhicules, de boss minables, et de passages urbains pas inspirés. Au pifomètre ça fait bien deux tiers du jeu sans intérêt.

Anniversary est plus équilibré, plus agréable, et plus centré sur son sujet.

----------


## akaraziel

*Stasis*

Un "Point and click-horror" pour ceux qui connaissent pas, avec une ambiance à la Event Horizon / Dead space, très cool par ailleurs. Le héros sort de stase sur un vaisseau inconnu, vide de son équipage mais décoré par le sang et les tripes de ses anciens occupants.

C'est bien crade, le héros en prend plein la gueule et l'histoire est sympa bien que les ficelles soient assez grosses et qu'on voit venir le truc à 10 bornes.
Au delà de ça c'est assez mal doublé et plutôt facile, mais la durée de vie de 6-7 heures est correcte.
Verdict : malgré ses défauts j'ai bien aimé, principalement pour son ambiance.


Et j'ai continué dans ma lancée P&C pour jouer à *Deponia*, fini en 10 heures.
On y joue un looser, le worst coloc' ever, qui rêve de quitter Deponia et sa surface recouverte de déchets pour rejoindre la cité volante d'Elysium. Changement radical de ton, humoristique ici et c'est réussi. 
J'irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'est hilarant mais y'a quelques vannes/conséquences qui font mouche. Les énigmes sont parfois un peu tirées par les cheveux mais avec un peu d'observation ça passe tout seul, je n'ai eu besoin de sortir la soluce que pour une seule énigme (la baleine, c'est pas un gros spoil) alors que la réponse était bêtement sous mes yeux.
Je recommande si vous aimez le genre, d'autant qu'il est régulièrement soldé sous la barre des 5e.

Là je me ferai bien Full Throttle Remastered (pas fait à l'époque) ou TimbleWeed Park pour continuer sur ma lancée, mais j'ai préféré lancer Of Orcs And Men pour changer un peu.  ::):

----------


## Baynie

> *Stasis*
> 
> Un "Point and click-horror" pour ceux qui connaissent pas, avec une ambiance à la Event Horizon / Dead space, très cool par ailleurs. Le héros sort de stase sur un vaisseau inconnu, vide de son équipage mais décoré par le sang et les tripes de ses anciens occupants.
> 
> C'est bien crade, le héros en prend plein la gueule et l'histoire est sympa bien que les ficelles soient assez grosses et qu'on voit venir le truc à 10 bornes.
> Au delà de ça c'est assez mal doublé et plutôt facile, mais la durée de vie de 6-7 heures est correcte.
> Verdict : malgré ses défauts j'ai bien aimé, principalement pour son ambiance.


Je viens de finir ce jeu aujourd’hui. J'ai été beaucoup moins emballé. 

J'ai trouvé certaines énigmes vraiment tirés par les cheveux, j'utilisait bêtement toute les combinaisons d'objets possibles, et des fois on était pas loin du kamoulox : 

Spoiler Alert! 


la serviette mouillé sur le four crématoire, oui oui

. En plus y'a des scripts assez nuls. Une action a un bout du niveau fait qu'un truc sans relation se déclenche en revenant sur nos pas. Logique. 

Les décors sont vraiment monochromes, donc c'est super dur de distinguer ce qui est interactif de ce qui ne l'est pas. Je me suis retrouvé à balayer l'écran avec ma souris plus d'une fois.

Le scénario vole pas très haut, le méchant est une caricature de savant fou sans aucune nuance. Et l'histoire évolue très peu. 

Et pour finir les animations sont vraiment dégueulasses, mais à un niveau assez élevé. Le héros ressort complètement du décors. Il marche de façon complètement saccadé comme un pantin. Le pathfinding est completement à la ramasse. C'est une plaie de le regarder faire le tour d'une pièce pour choper un truc juste à côté de lui. Pour moi ça a ruiné toute l'immersion, j'en avais rien à faire de tous les malheurs qui lui tombaient dessus tellement il ne ressemble qu'à un pantin désarticulé.
Gros Gros spoiler ci-dessous:


Spoiler Alert! 


L'animation est tellement nulle que j'ai pas pu m’empêcher de rigoler quand la fille du héros meurt. Déjà son attitude avant que le monstre arrive, on à l'impression qu'elle est sous speed tellement ses animations sont accélérées. Et pourquoi elle a l'air de s'amuser avec les jouets? Elle est seule dans un vaisseau inconnu, ses parents ont disparus et elle s'en fout. Et pourquoi elle réagi pas à notre présence, on la regarde peut etre à travers un miroir sans tain mais c'est pas précisé, ça a l'ai d'une vitre normale. 


Je pense que les développeur auraient dû modéliser les perso en 2D. Des persos en 3D dans des décors 2D ça fait tache.

J'ai eu le jeu à 6€ sur GOG donc c'est pas une grosse perte, mais je regrette quand même mon achat. J'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre le 9/10 sur Gamekult.

----------


## Zerger

> Et j'ai continué dans ma lancée P&C pour jouer à *Deponia*, fini en 10 heures.


C'est juste Deponia et pas la trilogie ? 10 heures ca me parait court

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de terminer *Mass Effect* et j'ai trouvé le jeu bien moins bon que ce que j'ai pu lire.

Je sais, j'y joue 10 ans après tout le monde, mais quand même :
- Phases en Mako répétitives et peu intéressantes
- Quêtes annexes peu intéressantes
- Inventaire pénible à utiliser
- Visages peu expressifs... un peu dommage quand on fait des gros plans visages à chaque cutscene
- Phases de tir correctes, mais sans plus

Au final, j'ai passé un bon moment, mais il était temps que j'arrive à la fin (~20h je pense).

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Je viens de terminer *Mass Effect* et j'ai trouvé le jeu bien moins bon que ce que j'ai pu lire.


J'ai le jeu depuis 8 ans, je ne suis pas allé plus loin que la première phase d'action. Je n'en pouvais plus de supporter le gros cul de Shepard en premier plan.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je viens de terminer *Mass Effect* et j'ai trouvé le jeu bien moins bon que ce que j'ai pu lire.
> 
> Je sais, j'y joue 10 ans après tout le monde, mais quand même :
> - Phases en Mako répétitives et peu intéressantes
> - Quêtes annexes peu intéressantes
> - Inventaire pénible à utiliser
> - Visages peu expressifs... un peu dommage quand on fait des gros plans visages à chaque cutscene
> - Phases de tir correctes, mais sans plus
> 
> Au final, j'ai passé un bon moment, mais il était temps que j'arrive à la fin (~20h je pense).


Découvrir le premier Mass Effect aujourd'hui, c'est forcément un coup à ne pas vraiment apprécier la balade notamment à cause du gameplay merdique qui doit être encore plus détestable aujourd'hui. Par contre, si tu te décide de te lancer sur le second opus, ça devrait aller mieux, c'est moins rigide, le mako est évacué, l'exploration aussi, y a peu de quête secondaire.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Le gameplay de Mass Effect 2 est acceptable (C'est basique mais carré et pas totalement inintéressant) et Mass Effect 3 est de manière surprenante un excellent TPS. C'est vraiment les combats du premier qui sont à la limite du supportable. C'est probablement le jeu moderne le plus important que Bioware ait développé mais paradoxalement c'est aussi celui qui vieillit le plus mal.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je vous rassure : si je l'ai fini c'est que j'ai passé un bon moment, juste pas aussi exceptionnel que ce à quoi je m'attendais. Je lancerai bien évidemment sa suite plus tard dans l'année.

----------


## Baynie

Concernant les mass effect, j'ai jamais compris les gens qui se plaignaient de la réduction de la fiche des perso entre ME1 et ME2. 
Dans ME1, quasiment tous les paliers n'apportent qu'un bonus négligeable (10% par ci par là), et il faut attendre 5 paliers pour avoir un bonus actif qui change le gameplay.
Dans ME2 il n'y a que 4 niveau dans chaque compétence, mais ils sont beaucoup plus significatif, donc on a plus l'impression de progresser.

Et même s'il y a moins de compétence dans ME2, elles ont aussi beaucoup plus d'impact. Au final, je trouvais pas que cet aspect là était diminué, juste qu'ils avaient taillé dans le gras. 
Et en plus ils ont amélioré le gameplay de shoot, donc c'est tout bénef.
Le seul défaut c'est la récolte des ressources avec les sondes, ça ferait presque regretter le mako.

----------


## Catel

Faut bien comprendre que les joueurs actuels depuis 1990, plus leur jeu ressemble à un film hollywoodien, plus ils sont contents.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Tiens, un trõll!  ::w00t::

----------


## hisvin

Pas vraiment, une frange non négligeable de joueurs veulent du spectaculaire (pour rentabiliser le PC à ouatmilles), c'est un fait. Après, est-ce réellement le fond du désir? C'est un autre sujet.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Concernant les mass effect, j'ai jamais compris les gens qui se plaignaient de la réduction de la fiche des perso entre ME1 et ME2. 
> Dans ME1, quasiment tous les paliers n'apportent qu'un bonus négligeable (10% par ci par là), et il faut attendre 5 paliers pour avoir un bonus actif qui change le gameplay.
> Dans ME2 il n'y a que 4 niveau dans chaque compétence, mais ils sont beaucoup plus significatif, donc on a plus l'impression de progresser.
> 
> Et même s'il y a moins de compétence dans ME2, elles ont aussi beaucoup plus d'impact. Au final, je trouvais pas que cet aspect là était diminué, juste qu'ils avaient taillé dans le gras. 
> Et en plus ils ont amélioré le gameplay de shoot, donc c'est tout bénef.
> Le seul défaut c'est la récolte des ressources avec les sondes, ça ferait presque regretter le mako.


Voilà, la partie RPG avec les compétences et l'inventaire n'étaient pas spécialement réussies dans le premier je trouve.

Et le problème, c'est qu'on alterne séquences hollywoodiennes avec la trame principale avec séquences génériques / recyclées sur toute la partie secondaire. Ca donne un problème de rythme assez prononcé.

Au fait, j'ai oublié de parler de l'aspect romance. C'était bien mieux développé dans Jade Empire. Ici, j'ai l'impression qu'après 3 conversations avec Liara, c'était devenu la femme de ma vie.

----------


## RegisF

> Concernant les mass effect, j'ai jamais compris les gens qui se plaignaient de la réduction de la fiche des perso entre ME1 et ME2. 
> Dans ME1, quasiment tous les paliers n'apportent qu'un bonus négligeable (10% par ci par là), et il faut attendre 5 paliers pour avoir un bonus actif qui change le gameplay.
> Dans ME2 il n'y a que 4 niveau dans chaque compétence, mais ils sont beaucoup plus significatif, donc on a plus l'impression de progresser.
> 
> Et même s'il y a moins de compétence dans ME2, elles ont aussi beaucoup plus d'impact. Au final, je trouvais pas que cet aspect là était diminué, juste qu'ils avaient taillé dans le gras. 
> Et en plus ils ont amélioré le gameplay de shoot, donc c'est tout bénef.
> Le seul défaut c'est la récolte des ressources avec les sondes, ça ferait presque regretter le mako.


Des classes ont été durement nerfées. Je pense à l'ingénieur qui dans le 1 est l'équivalent du barde pour baldur's gate et qui dans le 2 et le 3, ne sert à rien, le drone étant pas toujours très utile. La sentinelle n'a plus son rôle de défenseur comme dans le 1 (qu'on pouvait améliorer en bastion) et l'armure offre des boost de pouvoirs mais pas de défense (ce qui est curieux pour une armure). L'adepte, par l'évolution du système d'armure, est beaucoup moins fort, mais bizarrement le pouvoir déchirure est sans doute la skill la plus puissante des 3 jeux. Pas vraiment un modèle d'équilibrage. Les classes de combat sont les grandes gagnantes, notamment le tireur d'élite et son cloak (parfait pour les kikous), même si l'arbre technologique a été le plus réduit (les skills les plus utiles ont été supprimés, plus aucun skill check pour ouvrir un caisson, plus aucune exploration, etc.), tout comme les ennemis l'utilisant (on rencontre toujours les deux-trois mêmes types de geth, alors que le 1 offre une plus grande variété) Dans ME2, les paliers sont courts mais les pouvoirs n'ont aucune évolution sauf au point de départ et au point d'arrivée. Ce n'est pas une superbe évolution.




> Le gameplay de Mass Effect 2 est acceptable (C'est basique mais carré et pas totalement inintéressant) et Mass Effect 3 est de manière surprenante un excellent TPS. C'est vraiment les combats du premier qui sont à la limite du supportable. C'est probablement le jeu moderne le plus important que Bioware ait développé mais paradoxalement c'est aussi celui qui vieillit le plus mal.


En ce qui concerne les combats, je les trouve toujours aussi difficiles, c'est ce qui en fait l'intérêt, malgré des incompréhensions qui rendent parfois injustes certaines phases. L'esquive est un vrai gain, mais la barre de vie qui remonte seule, la disparition des medikits, la simplification du système d'ordre (et du menu de pause active sur pc), je ne vois pas en quoi ça rendait les combats nuls et en quoi c'est si bien.
Les phases en mako sont pénibles durant les missions je le concède volontiers, mais lorsqu'il s'agit d'explorer, encore une fois, c'est une perte par rapport au mini jeu de sonde ou au fakir, véhicule pas du tout exploité.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je viens de finir ce jeu aujourd’hui. J'ai été beaucoup moins emballé. 
> 
> J'ai trouvé certaines énigmes vraiment tirés par les cheveux, j'utilisait bêtement toute les combinaisons d'objets possibles, et des fois on était pas loin du kamoulox : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la serviette mouillé sur le four crématoire, oui oui
> 
> ...





Spoiler Alert! 


 La serviette sert à bloquer le mécanisme

, ça m'a paru assez évident, comme la plupart des autres énigmes d'ailleurs.  :;): 

Mais je serai assez d'accord sur le reste, si ce n'est que ça ne m'a pas cassé l'immersion. Par contre ça vaut clairement pas un 9 sur GK. Ça c'est sûr.








> C'est juste Deponia et pas la trilogie ? 10 heures ca me parait court


Juste Deponia, j'ai préféré n'acheter que le premier épisode pour voir.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Juste Deponia, j'ai préféré n'acheter que le premier épisode pour voir.


Si tu as aimé, les autres épisodes sont aussi droles et farfelus. Hésite pas à les prendre si ils sont en promo  :;): 

Faut à tout prix que tu essais l'énigme du code à retenir  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> Pas vraiment, une frange non négligeable de joueurs veulent du spectaculaire (pour rentabiliser le PC à ouatmilles), c'est un fait. Après, est-ce réellement le fond du désir? C'est un autre sujet.


Ba c'est peut-être vrai, mais c'est quoi le rapport avec l'évolution de Mass Effect qui singeait déjà les films de SF dès le premier épisode ?

----------


## akaraziel

> Si tu as aimé, les autres épisodes sont aussi droles et farfelus. Hésite pas à les prendre si ils sont en promo
> 
> Faut à tout prix que tu essais l'énigme du code à retenir


C'est prévu. ^^

----------


## KaiN34

> J'ai le jeu depuis 8 ans, je ne suis pas allé plus loin que la première phase d'action. Je n'en pouvais plus de supporter le gros cul de Shepard en premier plan.


This. Et l'action toute mollassonne aussi.  ::|:

----------


## znokiss

Y'a pas un mod FPS sur Mass Effect ? D'un coup, ça pourrait me motiver à le relancer (j'ai pas dépassé l'heure de jeu..)

----------


## Sylvine

Fini le DLC Allemagne de Train Valley.
Ça commençait bien avec un premier niveau qui impose de pas se servir de la pause, et un second qui te force à détruire un certain nombre de trains, mais ça reste finalement très sage.

Bon, vu le prix (du jeu et du DLC) c'est pas du vol, si vous en voulez plus vous pouvez le prendre, sinon vous pouvez vous en passer sans regret.

----------


## Euklif

*Lost Dimension*. 2 fois. Premier avis ici.

Et ma foi, ce fut fort bien.
Y a moyen de briser un des intérêts du jeu quand on est un mini-maxeur fou -aka jouer de différente manière en fonction des personnages restant/qu'on "test"-, surtout pour les ng+. Mais pour le reste, il est finalement loin d'être dénué d'intérêt. Sans grinding (il est possible de rejouer les missions pour ça), certaines missions sont suffisamment bien faites (surtout dans les optionnels et dans tout le dernier tiers du jeu) pour proposer un peu de challenge tactique. Rien d’insurmontable mais on est du coup assez loin du bourrinage que je pensais. Chaque élément peut servir (comme l'état Berserk, qui s'apparente un petit coup de poker qui peut facilement se payer cash). Bref, j'adhère. Dommage qu'en développement narratif, les personnages ne soient pas aussi intéressant qu'a jouer. C'est passable, tout juste.

En revanche, deux points négatifs :
- Lors des phases au QG, la musique quand on cause et quand on "flâne" dans les menus est différente. La transition parlotte/menu est horripilante tant elle nous fait écouter en boucle les débuts de ces morceaux... Ils auraient mieux fait de changer ça dès l'entrée dans le menu "Talk".
- Il est impossible d'avoir la vrai fin en une seul partie. C'est une idée pourrie  :Cafe2: . 
D'ailleurs, un des prérequis pour l'obtenir m'a visiblement empêché d'avoir la vrai mauvaise (garder tous les traitres en vie : j'en ai eu que 3 et l'internet me dit que c'est tous ou rien). C'est AUSSI une idée pourrie  :Cafe2: .

*Short Peace: Ranko Tsukigime's Longest Day*.
Le temps qu'il vous faut pour lire le titre, c'est le temps qu'ils vous faut pour finir un niveau : 2min  ::P: . Y en a dix.
Le jeu est très sympa, c'est du runner un peu revisité, mais bordel que c'est court! On rentre à peine dedans qu'on nous dit déjà au revoir! Le trip (c'est un vrai trip "JAPON" comme dirait beaucoup de monde sur la toile) mérite d'être vu mais bon, ça va que je l'ai choppé à moins de 5€... C'est quand même super léger. Y a bien une p'tite dimension scoring mais rien n'est fait pour y inciter (pas de possibilité de recommencer en jeu ou à l'écran de fin de niveau, ce genre de chose)...

----------


## Kl4w

*Warhammer 40k : Dawn of War 2*

Je crois que je n'avais pas fini la campagne à l'époque, vu que je n'avais aucun souvenir de la mission finale.
Il faut dire que j'ai bien ragé sur la précédente où il fallait que je bute une Eldar à Angel Forge, vu qu'elle m'a OS tout mon groupe 3 fois, après plus de 30 minutes de mission. J'imagine que j'avais ragequit à ce moment la première fois :D
Sinon c'est toujours aussi excellent, mais alors ces boss sérieux, c'est vraiment une des pires idées possibles : ils arrivent toujours en fin de mission, donc après 30 minutes (et forcément sans sauvegarde possible en cours de mission, c'est rageant de devoir tout se retaper pour ça) et ils sont complètement pétés et peuvent OS n'importe quoi.
Bref, heureusement que le reste est excellent, sinon je suis pas sûr que j'aurais eu le courage d'aller au bout !

Je vais voir si j'attaque direct le 3 maintenant, ou si je poursuis avec Chaos Rising que j'ai jamais touché.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai adoré faire les campagnes en coop avec un pote, si tu peux le faire faut pas se priver!

----------


## Harvester

> *Warhammer 40k : Dawn of War 2*
> 
> Je crois que je n'avais pas fini la campagne à l'époque, vu que je n'avais aucun souvenir de la mission finale.
> Il faut dire que j'ai bien ragé sur la précédente où il fallait que je bute une Eldar à Angel Forge, vu qu'elle m'a OS tout mon groupe 3 fois, après plus de 30 minutes de mission. J'imagine que j'avais ragequit à ce moment la première fois :D
> Sinon c'est toujours aussi excellent, mais alors ces boss sérieux, c'est vraiment une des pires idées possibles : ils arrivent toujours en fin de mission, donc après 30 minutes (et forcément sans sauvegarde possible en cours de mission, c'est rageant de devoir tout se retaper pour ça) et ils sont complètement pétés et peuvent OS n'importe quoi.
> Bref, heureusement que le reste est excellent, sinon je suis pas sûr que j'aurais eu le courage d'aller au bout !
> 
> Je vais voir si j'attaque direct le 3 maintenant, ou si je poursuis avec Chaos Rising que j'ai jamais touché.


Euh, fais Chaos Rising d'abord. Et Retribution. Et si tu t'ennuies vraiment, fais DoW 3.

----------


## Zerger

DoW 3 est surtout axé multi, attention quand meme

----------


## Dicsaw

Bon ça m'intéressait pas du tout à la base mais j'ai quand même tenté la demo de Prey (c'est gratuit  ::trollface:: )...  ::zzz:: 

Rejouer à un jeu comme ça, sur une console qui crache ses tripes, c'était magnifique, je me voyais de retour du temps de Bioshock 1.
Et c'est au moins aussi nul que Bioshock 1. 

L'intro qui dure des plombes pour te présenter OLAMAGAD LE SCENARIO, les combats osef, les compétences encore plus osef, les ennemis mal foutus...

2017 les gars, ça marche plus ces trucs.

----------


## Zerger

> Rejouer à un jeu comme ça, sur une console qui crache ses tripes, c'était magnifique, je me voyais de retour du temps de Bioshock 1.


 ::O: 




> Et c'est au moins aussi nul que Bioshock 1.


Ouf !  :^_^:

----------


## Pluton

/// BACK TO THE FUTURE \\\

J'ai fini Doom 1 et 2 sur le moteur de Zdoom.
Ouais, je les avais jamais fait en entier.

J'ai utilisé un mod qui introduit un rechargement de toutes les armes (y compris redémarrage de la tronçonneuse après quelques secondes), il est très équilibré (chargeurs de 13 balles pour le gun, 8 pour le pompe - avec obligation d'éjecter la cartouche tirée à chaque tir via clic droit - 60 balles de mitrailleuse, 5 roquettes etc...)

Du coup ça introduit un vrai plus, du rythme dans les gunfights : un jeu à la fois plus moderne - ça m'a rappelé les sensations d'Halo contre les vagues de flood - la nécessité de choisir entre recharger, continuer à vider son gun, switcher d'arme en bout de chargeur, reculer, se mettre à couvert, etc.. et en même temps ça reste les armes classiques de Doom et Doom 2, on est pas dans brutal doom.

Bah c'était super, mais j'ai préféré le jeu original. Dans Doom 2 les nouveaux monstres sont quand même pas équilibrés, sont des redites des monstres originaux, et le level design est plus fou, ce qui peut être un atout mais moi j'aime quand les thèmes sont plus resserés (par exemple je préfère Fallout 1 au 2 aussi à cause de ça). Pareil, le double canon scié c'est fun mais ça rend obsolète le pompe de base sur le dernier tiers du jeu.

Et là je me fais des campagnes générées aléatoirement via Oblige, c'est dément, du Doom à volonté et à l'infini.  :Bave:

----------


## Samus

Test avec le mod brutal. J'ai pas réussi à repasser au mode normal après.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini *COD Modern Warfare*. C'était vraiment pas intéressant niveau gameplay mais la mise en scène était cool. J'en avais un très bon souvenir, mais j'avais oublié tous les passages chiants du jeu. Il y en a quand même pas mal.

Ensuite j'ai enchainé avec *Psychonauts* dont je ne parlerai pas ici car je l'ai pas fini (et je le finirai sans doute jamais).

Puis j'ai fini *Modern Warfare 2*, que j'avais trouvé un peu moins bien que le 1 à l'époque. Bah finalement j'ai préféré celui-là. La mise en scène est encore plus ouf, y'a du Hans Zimmer partout (dans le 1 y'a pas de musique pendant les phases de jeu, c'est bizarre), le level design est meilleur, les armes et situations plus variées etc... C'est toujours pas ouf niveau gameplay, mais je l'ai trouvé bien plus agréable à jouer que le 1.

Je me referai le 3 bientôt, puis peut-être Advanced et Infinite (que je ne connais pas) si j'arrive à me faire prêter un compte Steam, je me vois pas les acheter, ça coûte quand même horriblement cher pour 5 à 6h de jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je me referai le 3 bientôt


Je conseille pas.
MW2 c'est le pic de la formule, après c'est quand ils se sont même plus caché pour mettre le surgelé au micro-onde.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je conseille pas.
> MW2 c'est le pic de la formule, après c'est quand ils se sont même plus caché pour mettre le surgelé au micro-onde.


Surtout qu'après Modern Warfare 2 les développeurs originaux ont été purgés à coups de procès et remplacés par une armée de tacherons.

----------


## schouffy

Les patrons surtout non ? Ou les équipes aussi ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Les patrons surtout non ? Ou les équipes aussi ?


A peu près tout le monde. C'est dommage que le site de Netsabes et Pipomantis affilié à Canard ait été fermé, ils avaient écrit un article très détaillé sur l'affaire qui avait tourné à la guerre ouverte entre les patrons de feu Infinity Ward (rapidement rejoints par leurs employés) et Activision. Je me souviens plus du détail mais il y était notamment question de chantage exercé sur les employés pour qu'ils développent un troisième Modern Warfare, de non versement de salaires, ect...

----------


## SuicideSnake

> A peu près tout le monde. C'est dommage que le site de Netsabes et Pipomantis affilié à Canard ait été fermé, ils avaient écrit un article très détaillé sur l'affaire qui avait tourné à la guerre ouverte entre les patrons de feu Infinity Ward (rapidement rejoints par leurs employés) et Activision. Je me souviens plus du détail mais il y était notamment question de chantage exercé sur les employés pour qu'ils développent un troisième Modern Warfare, de non versement de salaires, ect...


Y a toujours l'ebook sur Amazon qui raconte l'affaire.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je conseille pas.
> MW2 c'est le pic de la formule, après c'est quand ils se sont même plus caché pour mettre le surgelé au micro-onde.


C'est peut-être pour finir l'histoire.

----------


## Zlika

J'ai attendu la sortie des DLC pour terminer mon premier run de Dark Souls 3  :Emo: 



Spoiler Alert! 











J'ai tout fait à l'épée de Lothric avec 110 de critique, le boubou de chevalier noir et un build quality. Du gâteau, mais je me suis me fait aider pour Mindir, le chevalier dragon et la fille à papa d'Adriel. À coté de ça le Kin de la flamme ne m'a pas paru difficile en solo !  Et contrairement à Bloodborne je n'aime pas les armes à deux mains dans la série DS,  à une exception près :




Ce truc transforme les chevaliers de Ringed City en pâte à pizza  ::wub::

----------


## schouffy

Je l'ai fait avec ce méga gourdin aussi, qui est cool car il permet vraiment d'abréger les combats contre tout type d'ennemi. J'aime pas quand ça s'éternise contre les mobs.
C'est dommage que le moveset ne soit pas plus intéressant.

----------


## Narushima

> /// BACK TO THE FUTURE \\\


Dans le genre jeu à l'ancienne avec quelques touches modernes, il y a WG Realms 2 Siegebreaker, qui malgré son nom pourri est excellent.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> J'ai fini *COD Modern Warfare*. C'était vraiment pas intéressant niveau gameplay mais la mise en scène était cool. J'en avais un très bon souvenir, mais j'avais oublié tous les passages chiants du jeu. Il y en a quand même pas mal.


C'est de la merde, j'ai voulu retenté le coup, rien à faire, ça passe pas.

----------


## Wulfstan

Je viens de finir *Pillars of Eternity* + *The White March*, principalement parce que j'en ai marre de laisser des jeux inachevés dans ma bibliothèque.

J'ai trouvé la quête principale globalement inintéressante, la création des personnages confuse (Attributes (auxquels il faut souvent se référer pour savoir sur quoi ils influent) + Skills + Talents + Abilities), certains compagnons assez relou (big up à Chris Avellone pour avoir écrit les deux plus chiants), etc. J'ai du mal à comprendre les notes dithyrambiques sur le bousin honnêtement. C'est un RPG plus que moyen, pour ma part.

----------


## Big Bear

Non sur toute la ligne.    

Et les 2 personnages en question sont très intéressants. Mais c'est sûr que tu n'as pas l'air concerné par la maternité. Quant à Durance, c'est le procès de la philosophie qu'il y a dans le film Split et dans Conan.    

Voila.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Non sur toute la ligne.


 :^_^: 

(j'aime beaucoup l'avis à l'emporte-pièce sur ma relation à la maternité)

----------


## znokiss

T'as fait du sexe avec une sage-femme ?

----------


## schouffy

> Je viens de finir *Pillars of Eternity* + *The White March*, principalement parce que j'en ai marre de laisser des jeux inachevés dans ma bibliothèque.
> 
> J'ai trouvé la quête principale globalement inintéressante, la création des personnages confuse (Attributes (auxquels il faut souvent se référer pour savoir sur quoi ils influent) + Skills + Talents + Abilities), certains compagnons assez relou (big up à Chris Avellone pour avoir écrit les deux plus chiants), etc. J'ai du mal à comprendre les notes dithyrambiques sur le bousin honnêtement. C'est un RPG plus que moyen, pour ma part.


Tu oublies le défaut principal, les combats illisibles et pénibles. Je l'ai même pas fini. L'histoire ne m'a vraiment pas intéressé non plus.

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais, je pense qu'on peut dire que c'est de la merde.

----------


## hisvin

Comme Baldur's gate.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pitchblack

Fini *INSIDE* : Mise en scène parfaite avec plusieurs scènes marquantes, jouabilité et narration fluide, histoire qui manie très bien le flou artistique. Tant qu'on part du principe qu'on vit un mauvais rêve, ou un récit essentiellement symbolique, ça va et c'est très bon pour ça. 
Si on cherche un récit plus balisé, je vois en quoi on peut éventuellement être déçu.
Après je ne considère pas cet écueil comme rendant le jeu polarisant : pour moi, ça reste un jeu à faire.

----------


## Wulfstan

> T'as fait du sexe avec une sage-femme ?


Mieux, j'en ai mise une au monde.

----------


## Big Bear

Bah les métiers qui m'ont mis au monde m'intéresse toujours. Tout le monde est intéressé par les problématiques liées, et le potentiel dramatique lié, donc je vois pas ce que tu reproche à M. Avellone.  

 J'espère que c'est pas du hipsterisme mal placé, comme beaucoup font preuve de condescendance à l'égard de M. Molyneux et de M. Cuisset (trois grands du jeu vidéo, loin de la AAA next gen).

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Bah les métiers qui m'ont mis au monde m'intéresse toujours. Tout le monde est intéressé par les problématiques liées, et le potentiel dramatique lié, donc je vois pas ce que tu reproche à M. Avellone.  
> 
>  J'espère que c'est pas du hipsterisme mal placé, comme beaucoup font preuve de condescendance à l'égard de* M. Molyneux et de M. Cuisset (trois grands du jeu vidéo, loin de la AAA next gen)*.


Je suis pas super fort en math mais il me semble qu'il y en a que deux là.

Sinon, les combats de Pillars sont une horreur, en effet.

----------


## Sylvine

> Bah les métiers qui m'ont mis au monde m'intéresse toujours.


Les proctologues ?

----------


## Rabbitman

Vérifies tes calculs, j'en compte 0, perso.

----------


## akaraziel

*Of orcs and men*

Enfin pas tout à fait fini parce que j'ai fait un vieux taunt sur le combat de fin puis Arkhail (l'orc bourrin) s'est fait stun ce qui a permis à un mob d'achever Styx déjà bien abimé. Et comme le jeu est fun, il m'a fait recharger la save au tout début de la séquence de fin, donc je devais me retaper 3 combats + cinématiques. J'ai préféré finir le jeu sur Youtube.  ::|: 
Ben parlons en des combats tiens : je m'attendais à de l'action/aventure, je me suis retrouvé avec un JDR avec pause active, genre de jeu qui me gonfle déjà particulièrement à la base, surtout quand tu décide de builder Arkhail en tank pur et que tu te retrouve à faire des phases solo tout en étant à poil.  :Boom: 
C'est déjà vraiment pas ma came mais en plus c'est vraiment laid alors que le jeu se contente de n'être qu'une succession de couloirs agrémentés de combats peu passionnants. C'est sorti en 2012. La même année que Mass Effect 3.  :tired: 
Alors ok, ça a été développé par un petit studio, mais quand même...
Bon j'ai quand même persévéré jusqu'à la fin parce que le scénario a au moins le mérite de nous faire incarner des peaux vertes, et ça c'est suffisamment rare pour être souligné d'autant que c'est relativement bien doublé (bien que certains dialogues soient parfois ponctués par des "blancs", preuve d'un manque de finition).
Bref, plutôt dispensable.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Bah les métiers qui m'ont mis au monde m'intéresse toujours. Tout le monde est intéressé par les problématiques liées, et le potentiel dramatique lié, donc je vois pas ce que tu reproche à M. Avellone.


Disons que tu as de suite tiré une conclusion farfelue de mes propos, sans avoir tous les éléments en main. Ce que je reproche aux deux personnages écrits par Avellone, ce n'est pas le fond, mais bel et bien la forme (comme quoi). Une narration et un style lourdingues, que ce soit à travers les conversations avec Durance, ou l'absence de conversation avec the Grieving Mother. Il y aurait eu effectivement moyen de faire quelque chose d'intéressant avec les thèmes abordés, avec un style moins ampoulé et moins de circonvolutions, mais ça n'a pas été le cas selon moi.

Je rappelle que si je n'ai pas initialement développé le sujet, c'est principalement parce qu'il s'agit du ressenti personnel en deux lignes d'un jeu que je venais juste de terminer. Si j'avais voulu débattre à plus soif (ce que je ne fais pas car j'estime avoir déjà investi trop d'heures sur celui-ci, proportionnellement au plaisir retiré), j'aurais écrit un post détaillé sur le topic dédié.

----------


## Big Bear

> Je suis pas super fort en math mais il me semble qu'il y en a que deux là.


  Messieurs Avellone, Molyneux et Cuisset  ::huh::  


> Les proctologues ?


   


> Vérifies tes calculs, j'en compte 0, perso.


  Tu sais qu'en disant ça, je sais exactement quel type de joueur tu es: tu aimes l'assistanat par internet et dans tes jeux, tu aimes les AAAs next gen, et la french touch et la Bullfrog touch tu ne connais pas. Les Voyageurs du temps, Operation Stealth, Croisière pour un cadavre, Flashback, Dungeon Keeper, Darkstone, Theme Hospital, Populous, Powermonger, Syndicate, Magic Carpet, tu ne connais pas. Tu ne connais qu'Assassin's Creed et autres prod défiscalisées.  


> Disons que tu as de suite tiré une conclusion farfelue de mes propos, sans avoir tous les éléments en main. Ce que je reproche aux deux personnages écrits par Avellone, ce n'est pas le fond, mais bel et bien la forme (comme quoi). Une narration et un style lourdingues, que ce soit à travers les conversations avec Durance, ou l'absence de conversation avec the Grieving Mother. Il y aurait eu effectivement moyen de faire quelque chose d'intéressant avec les thèmes abordés, avec un style moins ampoulé et moins de circonvolutions, mais ça n'a pas été le cas selon moi.


  Certes. Mais la mère en deuil est en deuil, ce n'est jamais facile, et c'est pas le style Buffy contre les vampires ou AB prod de l'industrie AAA next gen qui est à même de mettre ce genre de pathos en scène. Les trucs marrants avec elle sont les réactions de ton équipe (qui ne la voient pas, ne savent pas qu'elle existe). Durance est bien interprété (l'interprète est connu dans le jeu de rôle je crois), et il a un bon style de bonhomme. Moi j'aime.

----------


## Rabbitman

> Tu sais qu'en disant ça, je sais exactement quel type de joueur tu es: tu aimes l'assistanat par internet et dans tes jeux, tu aimes les AAAs next gen, et la french touch et la Bullfrog touch tu ne connais pas. Les Voyageurs du temps, Operation Stealth, Croisière pour un cadavre, Flashback, Dungeon Keeper, Darkstone, Theme Hospital, Populous, Powermonger, Syndicate, Magic Carpet, tu ne connais pas. Tu ne connais qu'Assassin's Creed et autres prod défiscalisées.


Bah, si, j'ai joué à une bonne partie de tout ça, c'est un mélange de jeux qui ont marqué leurs époque mais qui sont aujourd'hui largement dépassés, et de trucs déjà surévalués à l'époque (les Molyneux, surtout), de trucs complètement anecdotiques que même quand ils sont sortis personne n'estimait qu'ils étaient bien (Darkstone, sérieux ...), plus Theme Hospital qui n'est même pas de Molyneux.
Mais au fond le problème n'est pas tellement là, le problème, c'est que sortis de cette gloire passée, ils ne se contentent pas de sortir des trucs plus ou moins passables pour entretenir la flamme (comme Fargo ou Shafer par exemple), le problème c'est qu'ils ont sorti des trucs absolument honteux.

----------


## Big Bear

> Bah, si, j'ai joué à une bonne partie de tout ça, c'est un mélange de jeux qui ont marqué leurs époque mais qui sont aujourd'hui largement dépassés,


Ouais, donc ton problème est que tu considère que 2007-2017 est la meilleure période du jeu vidéo, et que les autres sont "dépassés". C'est marrant parce que je pense que les AAAs next gen sortis entre 2007 et 2017 sont les plus anecdotiques de l'histoire du jeu vidéo: aucun nouveau concept, aucun gameplay intéressant, aucune règle de jeu originale, aucun propos intéressant, aucune originalité. Par rapport à ce qu'on aura en 2020, tes AAA next gen sont déjà "largement dépassés" quoique tu en pense.




> et de trucs déjà surévalués à l'époque (les Molyneux, surtout),


Non à l'époque et non aujourd'hui. Un Dungeon Keeper, je ne vois aucun équivalent de taille aujourd'hui, et à l'époque, ça été reconnu par l'ensemble des joueurs comme une avancée majeure et une proposition jamais vue auparavant.




> de trucs complètement anecdotiques que même quand ils sont sortis personne n'estimait qu'ils étaient bien (Darkstone, sérieux ...),


Darkstone, un très bon jeu, un des rares bons Zelda à la française. C'est inutile de préciser que là encore, aucun AAA next gen occidental de ce type n'est paru. Alors, toujours bien la AAA next gen 2007-2017 ?




> Mais au fond le problème n'est pas tellement là, le problème, c'est que sortis de cette gloire passée, ils ne se contentent pas de sortir des trucs plus ou moins passables pour entretenir la flamme (comme Fargo ou Shafer par exemple), le problème c'est qu'ils ont sorti des trucs absolument honteux.


Non, le problème est qu'ils ont voulu faire confiance, se référer -et ainsi brider leur talent, aux méthodes de production AAAs next gen. La preuve que le talent ne se mélange pas avec les managements par la fiscalité et la finance.

----------


## Baynie

Parfois je rêve que Kenshironeo revienne sur le forum pour débattre avec Big Bear de l'assistanat et des AAA défiscalisé.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Certes. Mais la mère en deuil est en deuil, ce n'est jamais facile, *et c'est pas le style Buffy contre les vampires ou AB prod de l'industrie AAA next gen qui est à même de mettre ce genre de pathos en scène*.


Ça fait deux ou trois posts où tu as ce genre de commentaires condescendants envers certains types de média, et je me demandais si tu pourrais arrêter ? 

D'un, ça n'amène rien de pertinent à la conversation. De deux, tu n'as aucune idée de la tête des bibliothèques des gens avec qui tu converses. Et de trois, citer *Buffy the Vampire Slayer* comme un exemple de média incapable d'aborder correctement le thème du deuil prouve ta méconnaissance du sujet. La réception publique et critique de l'épisode *The Body* étant toujours là pour le prouver, 17 ans après les faits.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ça fait deux ou trois posts où tu as ce genre de commentaires condescendants envers certains types de média, et je me demandais si tu pourrais arrêter ?


C'est Big Bear, il n'arrêtera pas.

----------


## Epikoienkore

A ce stade on peut même considérer qu'il commence à peine...
Une vague mise en jambes, un début d'échauffement.

----------


## LeLiquid

Faut surtout arrêter de lui répondre j'ai l'impression.

(Faut pas lui dire il va être flatté mais je crois qu'il m'agace encore plus qu'Avik  :Emo:  )

----------


## Catel

Darkstone c'est pas du Zelda, c'est du Diablo. Et c'est nul et chiant même si c'est français.  ::siffle::

----------


## Haraban

> Parfois je rêve que Kenshironeo revienne sur le forum pour débattre avec Big Bear de l'assistanat et des AAA défiscalisé.


Puis, le réveil sonne, et une nouvelle journée morne débute...

----------


## Big Bear

> Ça fait deux ou trois posts où tu as ce genre de commentaires condescendants envers certains types de média, et je me demandais si tu pourrais arrêter ? D'un, ça n'amène rien de pertinent à la conversation.


Ah parce que critiquer MM.Avellone, Cuisset et Molyneux, ça passe toujours, c'est même plutôt de bon goût chez l'intelligentsia des médias mainstream pro AAA next gen, mais pas touche au média AAAs next gen ? Dis m'en plus, ça m'intéresse.





> De deux, tu n'as aucune idée de la tête des bibliothèques des gens avec qui tu converses. Et de trois, citer Buffy the Vampire Slayer comme un exemple de média incapable d'aborder correctement le thème du deuil prouve ta méconnaissance du sujet. La réception publique et critique de l'épisode The Body étant toujours là pour le prouver, 17 ans après les faits.


Franchement, je peux te l'avouer, puisque tu cherche à prendre par les sentiments: je suis un des plus grands fans de Disney. Exemple: les Gummies: _♪les gummmies, sont toujours friands de friandises, toujours émouvants dans les movies, nos amis les Gummies♫_. Mais j'aime bien Disney quand ils restent dans leur domaine, et pas quand on les retrouve dans le ton et le propos de la dernière œuvre de SF, dans le dernier Marvel ou le dernier Star Wars, ou dans le dernier Mass Effect.

Donc, ça me dérange qu'on critique Chris Avellone, qui a fait l'effort d'une écriture et d'un ton autre que du Disney dans un RPG. Et excuse-moi de quand même préférer la french touch d'un Diplodo (qui a un propos SF original au moins) au classicisme Disneyien d'un Gummies.




> Darkstone c'est pas du Zelda, c'est du Diablo. Et c'est nul et chiant même si c'est français.


Euh si, Darkstone, c'est beaucoup de Zelda dans du Diablo, faut pas déconner. Il y a beaucoup plus d'aventure que dans un Diablo bête et méchant. Et c'est un très bon jeu, comme on en voit trop rarement aujourd'hui.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Ah parce que critiquer MM.Avellone, Cuisset et Molyneux, ça passe toujours, c'est même plutôt de bon goût chez l'intelligentsia des médias mainstream pro AAA next gen, mais pas touche au média AAAs next gen ? Dis m'en plus, ça m'intéresse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franchement, je peux te l'avouer, puisque tu cherche à prendre par les sentiments: je suis un des plus grands fans de Disney. *Exemple: les Gummies: ♪les gummmies, sont toujours friands de friandises, toujours émouvants dans les movies, nos amis les Gummies♫*. Mais j'aime bien Disney quand ils restent dans leur domaine, et pas quand on les retrouve dans le ton et le propos de la dernière œuvre de SF, dans le dernier Marvel ou le dernier Star Wars, ou dans le dernier Mass Effect.


Ca y est, j'en suis sûr maintenant, je suis dans la 90ème dimension.

----------


## Sylvine

Mais sinon... t'as fini un jeu ces 15 dernières années Big Bear ?

Sinon on va te demander de quitter le topic.

----------


## Dicsaw

Big Bear il joue pas aux jeu vidéo.

Mais il en parle. Ça oui.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> les Gummies: _♪les gummmies, sont toujours friands de friandises, toujours émouvants dans les movies, nos amis les Gummies♫_.

----------


## Big Bear

> Mais sinon... t'as fini un jeu ces 15 dernières années Big Bear ?
> 
> Sinon on va te demander de quitter le topic.


Ouais, dernièrement, c'était Shadow Warrior 2 , un des FPS les plus violents et jouissifs actuellement. Mais comme je sais que tu es plutôt fan de FPS AAA next gen à 2 de tension, j'ai préféré ne pas en parler ici, tu risquais de ne pas comprendre le concept. 

Et aussi Neurovoider, un bon petit jeu assez jouissif, mais peut-être un peu trop simple, dont je ne sais quoi en penser. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que tu vas dire que c'est de la merde, donc pas la peine d'en parler tant que tu fais la police sur ce topic.

----------


## Clear_strelok

En fait Big Bear c'était marrant au début mais même moi je commence un peu à saturer en fait. (Je suis pourtant exceptionnellement résistant au comique de répétition)

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouais, dernièrement, c'était Shadow Warrior 2 , un des FPS les plus violents et jouissifs actuellement.


Ah je comprends, t'es plus dans l'action décérébrée pour ado attardés.

Moi j'attends quelque chose de plus raffiné de l'Art du jeu vidéo, mais visiblement on ne fait pas partie du même monde.  :Indeed:

----------


## Casimir

> Je viens de finir *Pillars of Eternity* + *The White March*, principalement parce que j'en ai marre de laisser des jeux inachevés dans ma bibliothèque.
> 
> J'ai trouvé la quête principale globalement inintéressante, la création des personnages confuse (Attributes (auxquels il faut souvent se référer pour savoir sur quoi ils influent) + Skills + Talents + Abilities), certains compagnons assez relou (big up à Chris Avellone pour avoir écrit les deux plus chiants), etc. J'ai du mal à comprendre les notes dithyrambiques sur le bousin honnêtement. C'est un RPG plus que moyen, pour ma part.


J'ai pas encore finis le jeu(je suis rendu a la White March, level 14) mais je plussoie. J'ai été pas mal décu, ca n'équivaut pas BG 2 selon moi. La baie des défi est super mal faite comme grosse ville, le premier quartier Copperlane rapelle bien le début d'Atkhatla avec une bonne ambiance mais le reste est très décevant, Brackenbury c'est 3 maisons de nobles sur une carte super petite, pareil pour le cœur de la ville ou il y'a que 3 bâtiments visitables dont 2 tout nazes. Les docks ça passe encore, et bien sur t'a l'inévitable cliché du quartier fermé a cause d'un mystère qui s'avérera comme d'habitude une invasion de zombie.  Ou est passé le gigantisme et la beauté du quartier des temples de BG2 ou celui du gouvernement? Et l'ambiance est catastrophique, les musiques sont oubliables et l'atmosphère sonore est très mauvaise, j'ai jamais retrouvé l'ambiance des tavernes des BG. 

Pareil, les personnages recrutables sont chiant et trop lisse. Y'a quelques exceptions comme la voleuse golem ou le druide mais dans l'ensemble leurs quêtes sont inintéressantes et surtout ils s'en foutent des choix qu'on fait, a l'exception de l'inutile mère clairvoyante qui s'est barré quand j'ai choisi de sacrifier le gamin il n'y en a pas un qui m'a engueulé suite a mes choix.  Niveau décor c'est fade, il y'a peu de trucs vraiment wow. Les combats sont super confus, difficile de reconnaitre tes persos dans la mélée, et il y'a une blinde de bug, style mon clavier qui se désactive, un perso qui reste coincé...

 Il y'a quelques trucs que j'ai trouvé sympa, styles les quêtes a Caed Nua ou tu prend des décisions qui peuvent être fun(du genre prendre un mec a tes murs) mais bon. Allez on va se forcer a le finir puis le désinstaller sans regrets.

----------


## Herr Peter

*The Signal From Tölva*

Nouveau jeu des devs de *Sir, You Are Being Hunted*, que j'avais grandement apprécié, j'étais assez impatient de mettre mes mains dessus. Dès le début, on reconnait la patte de Big Robots, avec une ambiance bien particulière et une direction artistique SF bien chouette, sur une planète peuplée uniquement de robots.

Niveau gameplay, c'est un FPS avec beaucoup d'exploration (le point fort du jeu à mon sens) et quelques énigmes dans d'étranges labyrinthes aliens. Il y a 2 factions ennemies à la notre, mais qui sont difficilement reconnaissables et qui de toute manière nous attaquent à vue, sans sommation. L'IA des robots est d'ailleurs assez basique, et c'est assez rare que nos assaillants essaient de nous contourner.
Sinon, notre but est de remplir des "missions" pour comprendre d'où vient le Signal de Tölva en analysant des artefacts aliens ou de nos prédécesseurs. En fait, chaque mission est un point d'intérêt sur la map qui se résume à:
-Libérer une base ennemie (pour pouvoir ensuite recruter des alliés et sert également de _checkpoint_).
-Déverrouiller une tour (checkpoint) en tuant les ennemis aux alentours.
-Collecter du loot sur une épave (les débris de robots servant de monnaie).
-Trouver et analyser un artefact.

Au fil du jeu, on déverrouille aussi des protection plus puissantes qui permette de franchir certaines zones contaminées jusqu'alors mortelles. Et finalement, on arrive assez brutalement à une des fins du jeu (2 au total, il me semble), et ayant un petit goût d'inachevé dans la bouche.

C'est vraiment un jeu que je recommanderais surtout à ceux qui apprécient les jeux à ambiance, genre Betrayer ou Stalker (en bien moins complexe). Le voyage reste sympa et il m'a quand même fallu un peu plus de 10h pour visiter la totalité de la map.


*Saints Row 2*

Malgré son côté technique assez vilain, le jeu était plutôt plaisant à parcourir, et j'ai trouvé chouette que l'intrigue du jeu soit tout le temps basée sur le gang des Saints, sans trop faire du n'importe quoi (comme dans Saints Row 4, par exemple). 

*Saints Row: Gat Out Of Hell*

Ce jeu a la campagne solo la plus courte jamais réalisée dans un GTA-like: 3 missions, et c'est plié ! J'étais sur le cul en arrivant au générique de fin, et c'est assez dommage parce qu'il y avait matière à créer (et approfondir) cette vision rigolote des Enfers. Reste que le jeu est assez amusant (ça se joue grosso-modo comme Saints Row 4), si on aime se taper les défis en tous genres.

----------


## Rabbitman

> Ouais, donc ton problème est que tu considère que 2007-2017 est la meilleure période du jeu vidéo, et que les autres sont "dépassés". C'est marrant parce que je pense que les AAAs next gen sortis entre 2007 et 2017 sont les plus anecdotiques de l'histoire du jeu vidéo: aucun nouveau concept, aucun gameplay intéressant, aucune règle de jeu originale, aucun propos intéressant, aucune originalité. Par rapport à ce qu'on aura en 2020, tes AAA next gen sont déjà "largement dépassés" quoique tu en pense.


Non, mon problème c'est que je jouais aux jeux à cette époque là, et que je trouvais déjà à l'époque que Molyneux ne proposait rien d'intéressant au niveau du gameplay, et se contentait de quelques gimmicks ou de trucs rigolos.
Parce qu'à l'époque de Dungeon Keeper je le comparais à Total Annihilation, sorti quasiment en même temps, et je me disais que sorti du postulat rigolo de départ, le premier apportait beaucoup moins que le second en terme de gameplay (ce qui était un peu con, les deux jeux n'étaient pas tout à fait dans le même style).
Je conçoit parfaitement qu'on défende Molyneux ou Cuisset au prétexte que leurs jeux ont une âme en les comparant à des jeux trop mécanique qui oublient d'habiller leur gameplay brut avec un bel habillage, mais prétendre qu'ils représentent la victoire du gameplay brut alors qu'ils représentent justement les concessions de gameplay au profit de gimmicks, d'une ambiance particulière ou d'une innovation narrative.

Flashback a été un grand jeu en terme de mise en scène, il a été l'un des précurseurs d'une formule qui a évolué pour donner les Assassin's Creed.




> Darkstone, un très bon jeu, un des rares bons Zelda à la française. C'est inutile de préciser que là encore, aucun AAA next gen occidental de ce type n'est paru. Alors, toujours bien la AAA next gen 2007-2017 ?


En fait tu utilises le générateur phrases de forumeurs, il a sorti _Darkstone_ et _Zelda_ comme noms de jeux aléatoires, et il a mis _AAA next gen_ parce que c'est la signature de toutes tes phrases ?
Parce que sinon la phrase n'a aucun sens.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Batman Arkham Asylum est un meilleur Zelda que Darkstone.

----------


## Sylvine

> En fait tu utilises le générateur phrases de forumeurs


Ah mais tu découvres seulement Big Bear ?

----------


## Narushima

Règle n°3 : Ne jamais prendre Big Bear au sérieux. C'est pour votre bien.

----------


## Big Bear

> Non, mon problème c'est que je jouais aux jeux à cette époque là, et que je trouvais déjà à l'époque que Molyneux ne proposait rien d'intéressant au niveau du gameplay, et se contentait de quelques gimmicks ou de trucs rigolos.


Dungeon keeper est encore considéré comme un monument du jeu vidéo. Déduis-en ce qu'on en pensait à l'époque.  


> Parce qu'à l'époque de Dungeon Keeper je le comparais à Total Annihilation,


  Et allez, encore une comparaison issue d'une autre dimension. 




> sorti quasiment en même temps, et je me disais que sorti du postulat rigolo de départ, le premier apportait beaucoup moins que le second en terme de gameplay (ce qui était un peu con, les deux jeux n'étaient pas tout à fait dans le même style).


Moins de gameplay ? C'est une blague ? Dungeon Keeper a un gameplay en vue interne et FPS, propose une gestion inédite d'un souterrain, simule des comportements de plusieurs types d'intelligences artificielles, les murs à fortifier, les portes de résistance diverses, les pouvoirs des créatures, la lave qui détruit les ponts en bois, le mécanisme de la main permettant entre autre de déplacer les créatures, etc. Tu es passé complètement à côté du jeu. 
Il n'y a aucun jeu de stratégie récent qui va aussi loin dans l'innovation, le fun, et l'originalité. Total Annihilation est excellent, mais assez classique à côté de Command and Conquer par exemple. 




> Je conçoit parfaitement qu'on défende Molyneux ou Cuisset au prétexte que leurs jeux ont une âme en les comparant à des jeux trop mécanique qui oublient d'habiller leur gameplay brut avec un bel habillage, mais prétendre qu'ils représentent la victoire du gameplay brut alors qu'ils représentent justement les concessions de gameplay au profit de gimmicks, d'une ambiance particulière ou d'une innovation narrative.


  C'est pas le cas des grands jeux précités de M.Molyneux et M.Cuisset. Ils innovaient dans tous les domaines à l'époque.

----------


## schouffy

> (blabla) Total Annihilation (blabla)


Tiens, tu viens de me donner furieusement envie de relancer ce jeu sur lequel j'ai passé ma vie étant gosse.
Quelqu'un sait s'il y a qqch à savoir pour y jouer en 2017 ?

----------


## hisvin

Il y a (vait?) une version Open source mais je ne sais pas si cela vaut le coup.
https://springrts.com/

A priori, cela a beaucoup changé.  ::lol::

----------


## akaraziel

> Moins de gameplay ? C'est une blague ? Dungeon Keeper a un gameplay en vue interne et FPS, propose une gestion inédite d'un souterrain, simule des comportements de plusieurs types d'intelligences artificielles, les murs à fortifier, les portes de résistance diverses, les pouvoirs des créatures, la lave qui détruit les ponts en bois, le mécanisme de la main permettant entre autre de déplacer les créatures, etc. Tu es passé complètement à côté du jeu.


Mais est-ce que les grenades collent ?  ::blink:: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

*Abzu* et c'était bien.
Tout pareil que Journey, c'est beau, c'est enivrant, la DA déchire, je pense pas avoir tout compris à l'histoire. 1h30 de plaisir.

----------


## Wulfstan

*Ben There, Dan That!*
Petit point & click indie chopé il fut un temps à moins d'un euro sous Steam. Doux délire d'aventure sympatoche à la durée assez courte. Je sens que s'il avait été plus complexe j'aurais assez vite décroché, n'étant pas terriblement attaché au genre, mais pour un point & click cela reste faisable sans consulter de soluce,

----------


## FrousT

Fini *The Wolf Among Us*

J'avais pas fait de Telltales games depuis longtemps (débuté Walking Dead il y a quelques années mais j'ai vite trouvé ça chiant) mais j'ai trouvé celui là vraiment bien, suffisamment bien pour pas lâcher l'affaire au bout d'un moment.

Alors je connaissais pas trop le comics Fable mais rien que le jeu m'a donnée envie de m'y mettre ce qui est déjà un bon point pour le jeu, l'ambiance et le design rend vraiment bien. J'ai juste un gros doute sur l'impact de mes choix durant la partie, je connais pas trop comment fonctionne les jeux Telltales mais on a des choix important à faire et j'ai pas l'impression que ça change grand chose au final  :^_^: 

Mais sinon c'était bien, pas trop court pas trop long, juste ce qu'il faut. Et si on accroche à l'univers de Vertigo c'est encore mieux

----------


## Baynie

> Fini *The Wolf Among Us*
> 
> J'ai juste un gros doute sur l'impact de mes choix durant la partie, je connais pas trop comment fonctionne les jeux Telltales mais on a des choix important à faire et j'ai pas l'impression que ça change grand chose au final


Ne jamais finir un jeu Telltale 2 fois, JAMAIS!

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Abzu* et c'était bien.
> Tout pareil que Journey, c'est beau, c'est enivrant, la DA déchire, je pense pas avoir tout compris à l'histoire. 1h30 de plaisir.


La même. Sauf que perso après 30 minutes il vaut mieux que je fasse un pause parce que ça me gave. C'est très simpliste, et pas assez contemplatif en même temps.

----------


## schouffy

Ah moi j'ai trouvé ça très contemplatif et je l'ai fait d'une traite sans me lasser, mais j'ai vraiment peu exploré. Il parait que certains joueurs y ont passé 4 heures, ce n'est pas mon cas du tout.

----------


## Sylvine

Connaissant Oldnoobie il doit jouer d'une façon cheloux, genre il doit essayer d'empiler les poissons pour faire un mur ou je sais pas quoi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Connaissant Oldnoobie il doit jouer d'une façon cheloux, genre il doit essayer d'empiler les poissons pour faire un mur ou je sais pas quoi.


Nan mais oh mais euh mais hé ! (bon j'avoue j'ai ri. Deux fois).

J'y ai passé deux heures. Au bout des trente premières minutes, c'était la troisième fois que je déboulais dans une zone circulaire bleue-nuit, à allumer en plongeant dans le siphon au centre, via toujours le même tableau évanescent de piliers blancs et de machin-interrupteur a activer. J'avais compris que j'avais épuisé le gameplay et que j'étais dans la répétition depuis un bon quart d'heure et que ça allait durer jusqu'à la fin. 

Dans les walking simulators, on a aussi cette mécanique simpliste avance-active un truc, avance-active un truc, mais la narration est prenante et l'ambiance très présente. 
Là, j'ai la mécanique de progression hyper-simple (pas possible d'aller hors de l'unique chemin, murs invisibles, etc) mais pas de narration, et une ambiance certes originale mais limitée : aucune narration autour des lieux marquants qu'on visite. Enfin visite, on passe devant vite fait. Pas de textes, pas de dialogues, pas de truc manquant à trouver (juste des interrupteurs on/off).

Le jeu commence à s'enrichir sur la fin : des lieux marquants, des baleines qui sautent et plongent quand on saute hors de l'eau (marrant à faire et à regarder), un poisson préhistorique à contempler, mais c'est un peu tard. S'il avait pu me raconter une histoire, il aurait été un bien meilleur jeu, à mon goût. Là c'est un peu comme une expo sans l'audioguide : c'est beau, c'est intéressant, mais on rate tout le fond, on reste en surface. Et un plongeur qui reste en surface, c'est dommage.

----------


## Sylvine

Je pense que tu t'es beaucoup trop attardé dessus, à trop chercher le jeu vidéo. Tu parles de répétitivité, de gameplay que tu as épuisé, de jeu qui commence à s'enrichir sur la fin... J'ai l'impression que tu parles du dernier gros jeu à la mode qui dure vingts heures quoi.
Perso j'ai dû le plier en deux sessions et ça a dû me prendre la durée d'un long film je pense.

Et il y a bien une histoire qui est racontée.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a 3 fois où j'ai voulu aller ailleurs que ce que le jeu voulait, et une où j'ai voulu suivre les baleines (qui disparaissent à travers un voile bleu-noir qui s'oppose à moi comme un mur invisible).
A part la première fois où le jeu m'a proposé de méditer, je n'ai pas retenté, vu que c'est à peu près pareil d'appuyer sur Pause.
Et j'ai dû passer 5 minutes à sauter hors de l'eau pour admirer les baleines sauter et plonger.
Donc bon, pas le bout du monde. 
Je parle de répétitivité parce que la mécanique pour "allumer" un secteur est toujours la même, dans un lieu éthéré unique, auquel on accède toutes les 10 minutes au départ (après, les levels sont un peu plus spacieux), du coup, impression de déjà-vu trop présente.
Dans la mesure où j'étais très content de Gone Home et de ses 2h30 de jeu, non j'ai pas l'impression d'exiger la lune. 
J'ai bien vu que le jeu montrait une trame, mais quand je parlais de raconter une histoire, je demandais des procédés narratifs un peu plus riches, plus immersifs. Pas juste quelques animations signifiantes. 
Après, ça reste une bonne expérience mais faut vraiment pas le payer cher.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je parle de répétitivité parce que la mécanique pour "allumer" un secteur est toujours la même, dans un lieu éthéré unique, auquel on accède toutes les 10 minutes au départ (après, les levels sont un peu plus spacieux), du coup, impression de déjà-vu trop présente.


Non mais voilà, typiquement pour moi c'est pas une mécanique.

La première fois je me suis un peu baladé dans la pièce, les fois suivantes je suis allé directement vers l'arbre et ça m'a prit 10 secondes.
Oui j'ai eu une impression de déjà-vu (qui est sans doute voulue) mais passé le premier coup ça m'a pris moins d'une minute en tout et pour tout.




> J'ai bien vu que le jeu montrait une trame, mais quand je parlais de raconter une histoire, je demandais des procédés narratifs un peu plus riches, plus immersifs. Pas juste quelques animations signifiantes.
> Après, ça reste une bonne expérience mais faut vraiment pas le payer cher.


C'est tout le jeu l'histoire, j’interprète ça comme une fable écologique où on te montre la beauté de la nature, une force extérieure artificielle qui vient tout saccager, et un protagoniste (dont la nature se dévoile peu à peu) qui vient à bout du grand méchant.
On peut aimer ou pas, mais c'est une histoire, et absolument tout le jeu la raconte.

----------


## schouffy

La théorie c'est que le protagoniste 

Spoiler Alert! 


fait partie de l'envahisseur technologique, mais qu'il a perdu la mémoire et qu'il s'allie finalement (car c'est la chose "naturelle" à faire) aux "fonds marins" pour bouter les robots.



Personnellement j'ai trouvé les dessins aux murs (mécanique principale d'explication du lore sauf si j'ai vraiment raté qqch d'énorme) pas forcément clairs, mais je suis assez mauvais pour extrapoler en général.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba oui, c'est pas une théorie, c'est un résumé.

J'ai même pas fait plus gaffe que ça aux dessins sur les murs, mais je pense pas qu'il y ait quoique ce soit de caché ou d'obscure, encore une fois je pense que ça dit juste "en fait la nature c'est bien, faudrait arrêter de la saccager".

----------


## znokiss

La question est surtout de savoir l'importance de la présence du vert dans le jeu, cette couleur étant la base d'une trame narratique à double couche qui n'est accessible qu'en jouant en difficulté maximale. Par contre, vu que ça se déroule sous l'eau, je doute de l'efficacité des grenades collantes.

----------


## Sylvine

T'as oublié le message chrétien. 
2/10

----------


## Supergounou

*Tomb Raider: Anniversary* (2007)



Exploration plateforme 3D, remake du tout premier Tomb Raider.

Une excellente surprise, surtout après Legend.

Principalement, parce que l'ambiance m'a énormément plu, j'adore cette sensation d'être seul au monde, façon Dark Souls ou Metroid. Fini les sidekicks à la noix, les dialogues, les cinématiques pan pan boom boom (bon, il y en a quand même quelques, ainsi qu'une poignée de QTE inutiles). Dans Anniversary, on ne doit compter que sur soi-même, perdu dans de vastes décors très bien construits parfois un peu labyrinthe (un léger côté Doom-like j'ai trouvé), à crapahuter à droite à gauche, à tirer des leviers pour ouvrir des portes, à résoudre des énigmes jamais trop complexes mais qui demanderont toujours une bonne dose d'observation.

Lara est toujours femme forte, mais bien plus vulnérable que dans l'épisode précédent, moins grosbill 80's. Elle m'a beaucoup plu.

Les combats sont intéressants, grâce à un mécanique d'esquive qui, lorsqu'on a les bons timings, permet de se sortir indemne de la majorité des combats. Ils sont pas ouf non plus, mais beaucoup moins idiots que dans Legend. Pas de phases en véhicule non plus, et ça c'est cool.

La caméra est bien mieux gérée. Bon par contre, c'est toujours la fête aux bugs, surtout le dernier niveau, à la limite de l'imbitable, avec en plus un côté die&retry frustrant d'autant que la maniabilité n'est toujours pas au top. Limite je préfère celle des vieux opus (je connais surtout le 2), sans tout cet assistanat mal fichu qui m'a fait foirer 1 saut sur 5. Au moins, dans les épisodes Core Design, une fois qu'on avait compris qu'en se positionnant sur tel pixel, en prenant son élan sur x secondes, Lara allait faire toujours le même saut et s'accrocher à la même corniche, je ne risquais plus de me vautrer la gueule et de refaire 10x le même passage. D'autant que je ne comprends vraiment pas la disparition des sauvegardes manuelles. Bon, y a surement un part de nostalgie qui parle là, j'en conviens.

12h30 pour le finir, c'est très bien comme ça, j'étais tout de même heureux de voir le générique de fin (surtout à cause du dernier monde qui m'a mis les nerfs à rude épreuve).

----------


## Momock

> *Ben There, Dan That!*
> Petit point & click indie chopé il fut un temps à moins d'un euro sous Steam. Doux délire d'aventure sympatoche à la durée assez courte. Je sens que s'il avait été plus complexe j'aurais assez vite décroché, n'étant pas terriblement attaché au genre, mais pour un point & click cela reste faisable sans consulter de soluce,


Il me semblait qu'il etait gratos celui-là (et que sa suite,Time Gentlemen Please, était payante).
Un truc que j'avais adoré dans ce jeu c'est que chaque interaction a son propre dialogue rigolo, du coup avant de faire quoi que ce soit d'utile dans un pièce j'examinais et tentait de parler à absolument tout les éléments interragissables (et de les prendre aussi).

@Supegounou: n'oublies pas de faire le Manoir des Croft accessible depuis le menu principal!

----------


## Wulfstan

> Il me semblait qu'il etait gratos celui-là (et que sa suite,Time Gentlemen Please, était payante).


Ils étaient vendus ensemble pour 0,99 euros, je ne connais pas le détail de qui vaut quoi par contre.

----------


## Supergounou

> n'oublies pas de faire le Manoir des Croft accessible depuis le menu principal!


Ah mince trop tard, j'ai désinstallé le jeu. Y a un truc cool à y faire? N'hésite pas spoiler (avec balises si c'est violent  :;): ), je ne pense pas que j'y rejouerai de sitôt.

Sinon, je viens de finir *Dogolrax* (2017)



Aventure plateforme.

Ce jeu est complètement WTF, j'ai encore du mal à comprendre ce qui vient de m'arriver. Niveau gameplay, ça ressemble vaguement à un Flashback, mais avec des interactions limitées à un bouton. Et par interaction, j'entends sauter, et parfois tirer. On avance de tableaux en tableaux, qui ne sont finalement que des prétextes pour enchainer des mini-jeux rétros cheapos type shmups, Arkanoid, Pitfall, etc... Rien de bien folichons donc, c'est pas franchement intéressant à ce niveau, et trop souvent die&retry, ça sent fort la programmation de débutant.

Mais autour de ça, il y a les tableaux donc. Chacun représente un truc dégueulasse, soit gore, soit qui donne le tournis, toujours malsain. Je les ai trouvé tous très beaux à leur manière, certains ont même réussi à toucher en moi des sensibilités dont je ne connaissais pas l’existence (non, je ne parle pas des quelques screens où l'on voit des femmes en petite tenue), c'est vraiment très original, mais crade, très crade, soyez avertis.

Pis y a l'histoire. J'ai pas tout compris (mon niveau en anglais n'aidant pas), une histoire de terrien qui s'écrase sur une planète étrangère, et qui va chercher à s'échapper. Des sectes, des expériences, des volontés de conquérir d'autres mondes. On reste dans le gore, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un message fort qui tente de s'échapper de tout cela. Je me plante peut-être, c'est même surement juste un gros délire psychédélique, mais je pense que je vais quand même retenter un run pour tenter d'en apprendre plus.

Une expérience donc, de 2h, pour 5€ plein pots (-50% actuellement), avec une légère rejouabilité (quelques passages à choix droite/gauche). Ça vaut le coup d’œil à mon avis, pour les plus curieux d'entre vous. Peut-être pas à son prix fort malgré tout, vu le côté cheap du gameplay et la faible durée de vie, mais *Dogolrax* a au moins la bonté de proposer autre chose que ce dont on a l'habitude, quelque chose d'original et de marquant.

----------


## znokiss

En promo à 2,5€.. vendu !

----------


## Supergounou

Attention tout de même, je remarque que je n'ai pas beaucoup appuyé sur le fait que ça fait VRAIMENT jeu amateur. Mais l'enrobage est tellement fou, que si tu arrives à passer outre la technique ultra-cheap, ça peut être très plaisant. N'hésite pas à lire quelques review Steam avant de complètement craquer.

----------


## Goji

Terminé *Little Nightmares*. Un peu court (5h) mais très bon. Direction artistique, animations, ambiance, c'est vraiment top. Léger bémol sur la maniabilité, mais rien de vraiment gênant.

----------


## sebarnolds

Termién *Her Story*. Je fais un simple copier-coller du topic des jeux auxquels vous jouez :




> Oui, personnellement, je viens de finir *Her Story* et les vidéos que j'ai vues (~70% des vidéos du jeu) me font clairement comprendre que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ce sont des jumelles
> 
> . Voilà ce qu'il en est ressorti : 
> 
> ...

----------


## Momock

> Ah mince trop tard, j'ai désinstallé le jeu. Y a un truc cool à y faire? N'hésite pas spoiler (avec balises si c'est violent ), je ne pense pas que j'y rejouerai de sitôt.


Bah y'a que c'est un niveau du jeu à part entière si je puis dire. 100% plateforme et énigmes, zéro combat en plus. Le truc est à mi-chemin entre un temple de Zelda, la mansion de Resident Evil et le metroidvania (on commence à poil et à mesure qu'on trouve son matos on peut accéder à plus de lieux/résoudre les puzzles). On peut aussi y admirer les trésors qu'on a trouvé pendant l'aventure, mis sous verre, et débloquer des tenues. C'est ma partie favorite du jeu, en fait (peut-être pas la meilleure. Ça ce serait la Grèce).

----------


## esprex

> C'est Big Bear, il n'arrêtera pas.


Bah pourquoi il arrêterait, il a le droit de s'exprimer et dire ce qu'il pense hein.
Des nazis sur ce forum, si tu ne penses pas comme les autres tu dois la fermer ou dégager  :Facepalm:

----------


## Haelnak

> Bah pourquoi il arrêterait, il a le droit de s'exprimer et dire ce qu'il pense hein.
> Des nazis sur ce forum, si tu ne penses pas comme les autres tu dois la fermer ou dégager


Sarcasme ?

Je préviens simplement je-ne-sais-plus-qui que Big Bear continuera à parler de AAA nextgen et de Buffy (même si on parle du Germinal de Zola) parce que ça fait partie de ses marottes.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Oh putain depuis que je suis sur le fofo de CPC je crois que c'est mon premier point Godwin  :Mellow2:

----------


## Zerger

Sinon vous le mettez en ignore list, perso ca marche bien

----------


## esprex

> Sarcasme ?
> 
> Je préviens simplement je-ne-sais-plus-qui que Big Bear continuera à parler de AAA nextgen et de Buffy (même si on parle du Germinal de Zola) parce que ça fait partie de ses marottes.


Non, la seconde phrase n'est pas pour toi. Ça commence juste à doucement me gaver cet acharnement dès qu'il place deux phrases. Ok il est... disons... très particulier ( ::ninja:: ) mais les mecs qui lui disent de se taire "parce qu'ils en ont marre de le lire" je pense que c'est à eux de la fermer et de passer à autre chose, voir d'utiliser la magnifique fonction /ignore et arrêter de nous les briser à se la jouer homme de goût, homme de vérité. 

Il a le droit d'être différent, merde à la fin.

----------


## Haelnak

> Il a le droit d'être différent, merde à la fin.


Je suis d'accord. Après tout on ne dit pas à Suicide-Snake de se taire alors qu'il est pour le moins étonnant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

De toute façon quand on lui dit il s'en fout.
Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui c'est vraiment plus ce que c'était dans le temps.

----------


## Haelnak

Merci VieuxMan pour cette intervention.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

De rien, faut bien des sages pour vous apprendre la vie  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

> Bah y'a que c'est un niveau du jeu à part entière si je puis dire. 100% plateforme et énigmes, zéro combat en plus. Le truc est à mi-chemin entre un temple de Zelda, la mansion de Resident Evil et le metroidvania (on commence à poil et à mesure qu'on trouve son matos on peut accéder à plus de lieux/résoudre les puzzles). On peut aussi y admirer les trésors qu'on a trouvé pendant l'aventure, mis sous verre, et débloquer des tenues. C'est ma partie favorite du jeu, en fait (peut-être pas la meilleure. Ça ce serait la Grèce).


Oh chié!  ::sad::

----------


## Nono

> Sinon vous le mettez en ignore list, perso ca marche bien


Oui. D'ailleurs vous pouvez répondre à ses monologues sans problème, je ne suis que tolérance envers toute sorte de passe-temps saugrenus.
Mais *s'il vous plait*, arrêtez de le quoter. Ou j'appelle ma maman.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oh chié!


Hum, c'est pas compatible avec le steam cloud, Anniversary ?

----------


## Supergounou

Surement que si, mais faudrait que je réinstalle le jeu qui est tout de même assez gros. Mais c'est sûr que ça demande réflexion vu comment Momock me l'a vendu.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Roh j'avais pas vu que vous parliez du manoir, c'est clair qu'il est vraiment excellent, je pense que c'est d'ailleurs le premier souvenir qui me revient en tête quand je pense à Anniversary.

Réinstalle le Supergounou!  ::): 

Et les musiques du jeu!!  :Mellow2:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je préviens simplement je-ne-sais-plus-qui que Big Bear continuera à parler de AAA nextgen et de Buffy (même si on parle du Germinal de Zola) parce que ça fait partie de ses marottes.


C'était moi, et c'était bien urbain de ta part. Ça m''évitera de perdre mon temps à rédiger ce genre de réponses la prochaine fois.  :;): 

Fini *Time Gentlemen, Please !*, la suite directe de *Ben There, Dan That !*.

C'est toujours un point & click d'aventure sympathique, où pratiquement chaque interaction a droit à son dialogue, mais plus long et plus complexe que le premier opus. J'ai d'ailleurs été consulter la solution plusieurs fois, et la honte ne m'étreint pas particulièrement, parce qu'entre la punaise à côté de laquelle j'aurais pu passer mille fois sans la voir, où un mécanisme de dialogue allant à l'encontre de ce que les deux jeux nous avaient habitués jusque là, j'aurais fini par me jeter par la fenêtre d'exaspération. Il n'en reste que l'histoire en elle-même est toujours aussi plaisante à suivre : qui n'a jamais rêvé de combattre Hitler et ses dinosaures nazis ?

----------


## Zaraf

> Terminé *Little Nightmares*. Un peu court (5h) mais très bon. Direction artistique, animations, ambiance, c'est vraiment top. Léger bémol sur la maniabilité, mais rien de vraiment gênant.


Même chose pour moi (4/5h). J'aurais bien pris un ou deux niveaux de plus, mais globalement il vaut largement le coup pour qui est fan de la DA et de l'atmosphère du jeu. Je suis pas sûr d'avoir tout pigé de l'histoire par contre, mais j'ai du mal avec ce genre de jeu un peu symbolique comme _Inside_, du coup je suis peut-être passé à côté de plein de trucs.

Niveau gameplay, c'est du plate-forme classique, et pareil petit bémol sur la maniabilité et parfois la lisibilité (notamment quand il y a un truc à chopper qui se trouve un peu devant ou derrière le perso, dans le sens de la profondeur).

Ah et je me mange systématiquement un crash à la toute fin du jeu, qui m'empêche de voir l'épilogue, que j'ai du regardé sur internet du coup.

----------


## Goji

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait grand chose à piger à l'histoire, malheureusement. 
Au fil de l'aventure je me suis rendu compte de petits trucs 

Spoiler Alert! 


(avec de drôles de chapeaux)

 et de machins 

Spoiler Alert! 


(oups pardon, vous avez du scotch ?)

 qui pouvaient éventuellement changer quelque chose, mais je crois bien qu'en fait non, ça ne change rien.
je referai quand même un "run" pour interagir avec tous les trucs et tous les machins, on verra bien (je ne veux pas me spoiler d'éventuelles alternatives en regardant Tutube).
Ça n'enlève rien à la chouettance du projet, mais amha la poésie n'est pas dans le récit.

----------


## Catel

> Il me semblait qu'il etait gratos celui-là (et que sa suite,Time Gentlemen Please, était payante).
> Un truc que j'avais adoré dans ce jeu c'est que chaque interaction a son propre dialogue rigolo, du coup avant de faire quoi que ce soit d'utile dans un pièce j'examinais et tentait de parler à absolument tout les éléments interragissables (et de les prendre aussi).


C'était même LE point fort du jeu, autrement court et facile. Les deux gus sont archifans de leurs références et savent bien qu'on essaie toujours tout... Ce qui est habituellement frustrant devient alors hyper jouissif.
Le deuxième jeu était plus classique mais très bien aussi et peut-être même meilleure.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et les musiques du jeu!!


Ouais c'est vrai que je n'en ai pas parlé, mais les musiques sont très cools. J'ai été même surpris par leur qualité pour un jeu de ce type.

----------


## Kaelis

Refini le *DOOM* de 2016, en Nightmare cette fois-ci.

Je réévalue le jeu à la hausse, pour moi c'est pas simplement bien, c'est très bien. L'arsenal tabasse, c'est frénétique à tous les niveaux... je me suis encore amusé comme un petit fou.

J'ai toujours un souci avec la difficulté par contre : le mode Ultra-violence est trop facile, le mode Nightmare est impeccable pendant une grosse moitié de jeu (jusqu'à ce qu'on devienne surarmé et qu'on bouffe les démons par paquets de 6 sans suer). J'aurais aimé que le jeu puisse m'en envoyer deux fois ou trois fois plus dans la tronche, surtout que le système d'armes bonus (BFG et tronço) permettrait de s'en sortir même devant l'impossible. En l'état je ne m'en servais même plus passé la moitié du jeu, de tels jokers pour un défi assez modéré en fin de compte c'est excessif.

Heureusement qu'on peut se mettre des bâtons dans les roues avec les petits défis de niveaux et d'armes.

Mais bon, c'est de l'ordre des réglages et peu de jeux en arrivent jusque là. J'ai bien du mal à imaginer un FPS solo qui m'ait autant plu depuis... ?

----------


## Pluton

En parlant de Doom je viens de finir l'add on de Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil.
Je l'ai depuis des années dans mon steam mais à chaque fois que j'ai voulu le faire je me suis réenquillé le jeu de base avant, histoire de faire la totale (sale manie de toujours vouloir enchainer une saga complète, c'est comme les BD/ bouquins/séries TV voire films). A chaque fois arrivé à la fin de Doom 3 c'était l'overdose et l'impossibilité de se relancer dans une autre campagne.

Bon bah là j'ai commencé direct par l'add on, et c'était pas trop mal. Dans les environnements, je trouve qu'il y a eu un bel effort, les lumières dynamiques sont encore mieux exploitées que dans Doom 3, avec des salles plongées dans le noir et crépite d'effets stroboscopiques, de quoi faire tomber raide mort n'importe quel épileptique de sa chaise.
Le sound design quand on enfile (une seule séquence) la combi anti toxines est absolument démentiel aussi.

Par contre le reste est vraiment en deçà. Déjà les nouveaux ennemis sont pas inspirés, ils ont remplacé tous les imps ou presque par des machins qui font deux fois plus mal, se déplacent 2 fois plus vite, ont 2 fois plus de vie et comme si ça suffisait pas, ils peuvent se téléporter. Et même pas de nouveaux sons pour eux. Le nouvel artefact est marrant mais totalement cheaté, god mode, bullet time et qued damage, le tout activable 3 fois quand bien chargé...
Pas d'audiologs, que des mails soit hyper courts : code du casier XXX, soit complètement à côté de la plaque, scénario indigent.

Bref, du sous Doom 3 qui se laisse quand même un peu jouer mais que je ne referais jamais, lui.

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais bon, c'est de l'ordre des réglages


C'est du level design, et c’est primordial.




> et peu de jeux en arrivent  jusque là.


Ça par contre c'est malheureusement vrai.

Ça fait partie des trucs (avec les modes de jeu en multi) dont les développeurs ont l'air de se battre les couilles alors que c'est super important.
Mais bon, vu que les joueurs ont aussi l'air de s'en battre les couilles, pourquoi se faire chier ?

----------


## Euklif

C'est pas qu'ils s'en battent les couilles, c'est qu'ils sont peu exigeant/n'en exprime pas le besoin. Ce type de "défis"/"différences"/"appelezçacommevousvoulez" serait parfait pour calibrer des modes de difficultés mais tout le monde est satisfait des potars PV usé jusqu’à la moelle...

----------


## Azareth

*Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY* (Backlog oblige, j'ai du retard). Une bonne balade au pays de Batou et de ses potes. C'est sympa, le déroulement est classique, j'avance, je récupère un objet je m'en sers pour avancer plus loin, je récupère encore un objet qui me débloque un chemin, je vais plus loin etc... 

J'ai bien aimé l'atmosphère générale du jeu, les petits bonus sur le background général de Batman et le jeu dans son ensemble. (Petit bonus au boss de fin qui n'est pas un sac à PV ou un boss a trois phases à rallonge)
J'ai moins aimé les combats qui n'ont aucune technique (masher un bouton peut tout à fait suffire), les allez retours (on fait le tour de l'ile en 1heure puis ensuite c'est revisite et revisite) 

Avis global : Pour 5€ il m'a fait 7 heures de jeu et j'ai plutôt apprécié dans son ensemble je vais faire une pause avant d’enchaîner la suite de peur que ce soit strictement la même chose point de vue gameplay...

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est pas qu'ils s'en battent les couilles, c'est qu'ils sont peu exigeant/n'en exprime pas le besoin. Ce type de "défis"/"différences"/"appelezçacommevousvoulez" serait parfait pour calibrer des modes de difficultés mais tout le monde est satisfait des potars PV usé jusqu’à la moelle...


Je précise mais moi les "potars PV usé jusqu’à la moelle" je m'en contente largement, le problème c'est que même ça ils le font par dessus la jambe.

Soit les modes les plus durs sont trop faciles, soit il y a un gap trop important entre les différents modes.

----------


## Gloppy

> *Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY* (Backlog oblige, j'ai du retard). Une bonne balade au pays de Batou et de ses potes. C'est sympa, le déroulement est classique, j'avance, je récupère un objet je m'en sers pour avancer plus loin, je récupère encore un objet qui me débloque un chemin, je vais plus loin etc... 
> [...]
> Avis global : Pour 5€ il m'a fait 7 heures de jeu et j'ai plutôt apprécié dans son ensemble je vais faire une pause avant d’enchaîner la suite de peur que ce soit strictement la même chose point de vue gameplay...


Le jeu ne prend que 7 heures pour la plupart des joueurs ou c'est juste que tu es surpuissant ? Parce qu'après 60 heures sur Arkham Knight, en fait, ça ne me déplairait pas de faire un Batman moins long...

----------


## Wulfstan

> Le jeu ne prend que 7 heures pour la plupart des joueurs ou c'est juste que tu es surpuissant ? Parce qu'après 60 heures sur Arkham Knight, en fait, ça ne me déplairait pas de faire un Batman moins long...


Si on en croit les retours des sites spécialisés du temps de jeu (GameLengths, HowLongToBeat), on serait plutôt autour de 16h30 en moyenne.

----------


## Azareth

Je me suis basé sur le compteur Steam. En regardant la sauvegarde je suis effectivement a 17h48 (mon temps avec steam hors ligne ne semble pas avoir été pris en compte)

----------


## banditbandit

> *Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY* 
> J'ai moins aimé les combats qui n'ont aucune technique (masher un bouton peut tout à fait suffire), les allez retours (on fait le tour de l'ile en 1heure puis ensuite c'est revisite et revisite)


C'est pas super grand mais le level design est particulièrement réussi.




> Je me suis basé sur le compteur Steam. En regardant la sauvegarde je suis effectivement a 17h48 (mon temps avec steam hors ligne ne semble pas avoir été pris en compte)


7 heures ça me semblait aussi vachement rapide, d'autant que tu peux passer pas mal de temps si tu veux tout débloquer et récupérer tous le trucs de l'homme mystère.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je me suis basé sur le compteur Steam. En regardant la sauvegarde je suis effectivement a 17h48 (mon temps avec steam hors ligne ne semble pas avoir été pris en compte)


Tu as donc joué environ 18 heures en ayant l'impression que ça n'en faisait que 7. C'est plutôt une bonne chose, façon "on ne voit pas le temps passer", ou l'inverse, "tellement chiant que chaque minute semble interminable" ?  :;):

----------


## Azareth

> Tu as donc joué environ 18 heures en ayant l'impression que ça n'en faisait que 7. C'est plutôt une bonne chose, façon "on ne voit pas le temps passer", ou l'inverse, "tellement chiant que chaque minute semble interminable" ?


J'ai pas vraiment vu le temps passé, tout s’enchaîne "plutôt" bien et tu as toujours le gout du "bon j'avance encore un peu juste pour voir" et c'est vrai que j'ai pas rechigné à lancer le jeu pour continuer l'aventure !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé (et ADORE) Stories Untold  ::wub:: 

Si vous avez aimé Gone Home, ça devrait vous plaire, même si Stories Untold est meilleur à mon sens  ::):

----------


## schouffy

> après 60 heures sur Arkham Knight, en fait, ça ne me déplairait pas de faire un Batman moins long...


 ::huh:: 
Arkham Knight je l'ai fait en 15 heures. Tu te plains que c'est trop long car tu essaies de le finir à 100% ?

----------


## Zerger

Ca y est, j'ai fini *The Witness*, je me suis régalé !  ::wub::   :Bave: 

Ce jeu est un chef d'oeuvre, j'ai été bluffé par un bon nombre de puzzles. Surtout qu'il m'a fallu 20 heures pour le finir, et pourtant, je n'ai jamais décroché, les puzzles se renouvellent sans cesse.

Finalement, la difficulté est bien dosée, j'ai du googler une seule fois car j'avais mal compris un mécanisme (celui avec les ronds noirs et blancs, le plus basique en plus  ::ninja:: ). Dès que l'on bloque sur un nouveau mécanisme, il ne faut pas hésiter à bien explorer l'île, parfois l'apprentissage d'un mécanisme se fait à un autre endoit, la progression n'est pas vraiment linéaire.

Je suis totalement passé à côté du message philosophique du jeu, mais j'ai adoré me balader dans cette petite île paradisiaque qui inspire le calme, à la recherche des traits lumineux cachés (Bon j'en ai pas trouvé énormément)

Bref, jetez-vous sur ce jeu, un puzzle-game aussi intelligent, on n'en aura pas chaque année !

----------


## Euklif

Battle Princess of Arcadias.
C'est officiel, j'adore ! Ma première impression était finalement plus avancé que je pensais (le jeu n'est finalement bien hyper long 10/15h max je dirais) et le grinding est pas indispensable -enfin, surtout si vous restez concentré sur 3 persos avec des armées différentes- mais le mix des gameplay transposé en 2D marche plutôt bien. Je dirais que c'est assez proche d'un Dragon's Crown, avec moins d'explorations/secrets et des phases de Boss/Siège qui font du bien à la variété. L'ergonomie des commandes dans ces deux dernières phases est discutable mais je m'y suis habitué. 

J'en veux plus des comme ça  :Bave: . Mais j'ai rien trouvé encore  :Emo: . Et le ng+ à l'air assez moyen : t’encaisses rien, tu tapes rien, voila, c'est fait, vive les potards PV !  :Baffe: .

----------


## Anark

> Ca y est, j'ai fini *The Witness*, je me suis régalé !  
> 
> Ce jeu est un chef d'oeuvre, j'ai été bluffé par un bon nombre de puzzles. Surtout qu'il m'a fallu 20 heures pour le finir, et pourtant, je n'ai jamais décroché, les puzzles se renouvellent sans cesse.
> 
> Finalement, la difficulté est bien dosée, j'ai du googler une seule fois car j'avais mal compris un mécanisme (celui avec les ronds noirs et blancs, le plus basique en plus ). Dès que l'on bloque sur un nouveau mécanisme, il ne faut pas hésiter à bien explorer l'île, parfois l'apprentissage d'un mécanisme se fait à un autre endoit, la progression n'est pas vraiment linéaire.
> 
> Je suis totalement passé à côté du message philosophique du jeu, mais j'ai adoré me balader dans cette petite île paradisiaque qui inspire le calme, à la recherche des traits lumineux cachés (Bon j'en ai pas trouvé énormément)
> 
> Bref, jetez-vous sur ce jeu, un puzzle-game aussi intelligent, on n'en aura pas chaque année !


Ah mais clairement, GOTY 2016 !

De mon côté j'ai fini *Inside*, assez joli, ultra linéaire, narration poussive et volontairement floue, énigmes sans intérêt,... Je me suis un peu emmerdé, le dernier quart d'heure est toutefois marrant. C'était vraiment juste pour voir, j'en attendais pas plus des créateurs de Limbo, je n'ai pas été déçu.

----------


## schouffy

Fini *Inside* aussi, et j'ai bien aimé, l'histoire semble assez riche mais j'ai dû aller me renseigner pour comprendre car c'est un peu cryptique.
Y'a quand même des moments assez longuets, mais aussi de très bons passages. Comme Limbo quoi.
La DA et les anims sont excellentes, le polish est impressionnant pour une petite équipe.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Abzu*, jolie balade relaxante même si j'ai pas tout compris ce que je faisais et le sens de tout ça. Heureusement c'est très court, j'ai mis 1h30 pour le finir sans chercher la complétude 100%

----------


## Oldnoobie

Fini *Submerged*.
C'est laid. Je me gausse de l'usage de l'Unreal Engine 4, y a des jeux Unity moins dégueulasses.
C'est répétitif, à s'en niquer les pouces sur les sticks, par la grâce d'un gameplay basique et d'objectifs très limités (100% collecte, avec de petits coups de jumelles par moments, un peu de navigation), couplés à une narration quasi-absente (2-3 cinématiques muettes et une pile de vignettes avec des personnages réduits à des logos). 
Je ne me souviens plus de la note du mag CPC mais perso ça vaut 6/10. 
Il reste une histoire et un univers originaux qui permet de tenter le jeu si vous le trouvez dans un bundle ou à 5€ max.

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *What Remains of Edith Finch*.

Si vous aimez le genre walking simulator, foncez. Si vous êtes réfractaire, possible que ça vous plaise quand même. C'est à mon avis le top en la matière, plein d'idées originales de mise en scène qui m'ont vraiment surpris tout du long et que je ne suis pas prés d'oublier pour certaines.  :Emo: 

Comptez dans les 2/3 heures pour le terminer, c'est court mais suffisant. Je n'en dis pas plus pour que votre découverte reste intacte. Un conseil: Évitez toute vidéo ou image pour limiter le spoil même en allant l'acheter.  ::):

----------


## akaraziel

*Uncharted 4*

En "facile" parce que j'avais pas envie de me prendre la tête avec des gunfight qui de toutes façons ne me passionnent pas dans la série, même si pour le coup faut reconnaître qu'il y a plusieurs possibilités d'approche et que le jeu te pousse pas à rester derrière une caisse pour faire caca.
Autrement c'est super beau, ça en met plein la gueule niveau effets même si c'est bourré de scripts, c'est super bien animé, super bien doublé, d'ailleurs je me dis que je préfèrerai voir un film Uncharted animé avec le savoir faire de Naugthy Dog, qu'un "live". On sent l'après "TLOU" dans la maîtrise de la narration.
Du coup je suis encore plus impatient de voir TLOU2.  ::):

----------


## Gloppy

> Arkham Knight je l'ai fait en 15 heures. Tu te plains que c'est trop long car tu essaies de le finir à 100% ?


A vrai dire, je me suis vraiment bien amusé dessus et je ne l'ai pas trouvé trop long même en y consacrant tout ce temps. Mais je ne suis pas forcément en mesure de consacrer de nouveau 60 heures à un jeu, donc l'idée d'un Batman "court" m'intéresse...
Quant à savoir pourquoi j'ai mis 60 heures, c'est qu'effectivement j'ai pris le temps de mener à bien toutes les activités sur la map (hors défis et énigmes de l'Homme-Mystère) et une bonne partie des DLC... et aussi parce que je pense être plutôt mauvais par rapport à beaucoup de Canards qui trouvent faciles des jeux qui me donnent du fil à retordre et jouent tous en mode difficile au minimum...  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

> J'ai fini *What Remains of Edith Finch*.


Merci pour ton retour, qui me donne terriblement envie d'y jouer, en plus des tests très enthousiastes de GK et JVC.

---

Sinon j'ai fini *Among The Sleep*.

On pourrait résumer le jeu à une sorte d'Amnesia où l'on dirige un mioche de 2 ans, avec une belle ambiance et une fin assez surprenante. Le jeu est assez court (environ 3h), et à part 2 phases de "cache-cache avec un monstre", le jeu est chouette à parcourir, avec quelques mini énigmes pas trop dures à résoudre pour le jeune héro que l'on incarne.
Pas le jeu du siècle, mais il a le mérite de construire une ambiance flippante sans montrer la moindre violence graphique.

----------


## Graine

Fini The Witcher 3.
Je fais une pause de quelques semaines avant de prendre les dlc.

----------


## Illynir

> Merci pour ton retour, qui me donne terriblement envie d'y jouer, en plus des tests très enthousiastes de GK et JVC.


Oui il vaut le coup, peut être pas à 20 euros diront les grincheux vu la durée de vie très faible et l’absence de rejouabilité mais quand même. Il y a franchement des scènes qui m'ont marquées et des idées de génie, ça raconte des drames sans tomber dans le pathos non plus. Franchement c'est bien.

Après dans le registre des critiques que j'émettrai ce serait sans doute l'histoire globale assez obscure finalement et la fin qui tombe un peu à pic et, pour une fois, l'absence de compatibilité VR. C'est un détail certes mais ça aurait été une tuerie avec. Peut être avec un futur patch qui sait.

----------


## purEcontact

> Fini The Witcher 3.
> Je fais une pause de quelques semaines avant de prendre les dlc.


Surtout pas malheureux !

----------


## Cabfire

Je viens de finir *Nier: Automata.* 

J'étais un peu dubitatif sur le premier run du jeu, des quêtes secondaires pénibles principalement, et une histoire sympathique mais pas transcendante. 
Mais ça c'était le premier run... Le jeu s'ouvre après et c'est tellement la fête, pour finir clairement pour moi en apothéose ou au final j'ai eu l'impression de vivre un très très grand moment de jeu vidéo comme on en voit bien trop rarement. Alors bien sur il faut je pense être déjà receptif au design japonais, et avoir une certaine sensibilité sur les thèmes proposés mais pour moi ça a marché à 200%. 

Ultra généreux niveau gameplay et narration jusqu’à la toute toute fin, bref; c'était mortel.

----------


## Nephizz

*Serious Sam: The Second Encounter HD* et j'ai surkiffé. C'est super nerveux, les armes sont classiques mais avec un bon feeling, certaines arènes sont vraiment immenses et le jeu est bourré d'humour et de truc cachés. Peut être un peu déçu par le dernier stage qui est clairement trop long et qui ne propose aucune exploration, c'est juste du bourrinage bête et méchant dans un couloir suivi d'une phase de survival. 

Du coup je viens de me prendre First Encounter sur Steam, vu que je ne l'ai jamais fait. Serious Sam 3 c'est dans le même esprit ou ils ont trop modernisé le gameplay ?

----------


## Galgu

Enfin fini *Persona 5* au bout de 95H. Sans conteste le meilleur J-RPG moderne, visuels épatants, musiques bien choisies. Scenario et système de jeu efficaces sans révolution non plus. Un poil de longueur avant le dernier chapitre, je pense qu'il aurait mérité 15h de moins. Difficulté vraiment au rendez-vous.

----------


## znokiss

> *Serious Sam: The Second Encounter HD* et j'ai surkiffé. C'est super nerveux, les armes sont classiques mais avec un bon feeling, certaines arènes sont vraiment immenses et le jeu est bourré d'humour et de truc cachés. Peut être un peu déçu par le dernier stage qui est clairement trop long et qui ne propose aucune exploration, c'est juste du bourrinage bête et méchant dans un couloir suivi d'une phase de survival. 
> 
> Du coup je viens de me prendre First Encounter sur Steam, vu que je ne l'ai jamais fait. Serious Sam 3 c'est dans le même esprit ou ils ont trop modernisé le gameplay ?


Ah, un homme de goût. 
Enfin, je devrais dire "AAAAAAHHHHHHhhhhhaaaaaaa BOOM", un homme de goût.

Le First Encounter, c'est le 2nd en un peu moins bien. J'ai souvenir que c'est beaucoup beaucoup d'Egypte et de désert, là où le second innove avec les cavernes, l'ile déserte, les tropiques, le village enneigé, etc...

Pour Serious Sam 3, y'avait le test de canardPC qui décrivait un début bien laborieux de 2-3h avant de revenir aux vrais fondamentaux, à savoir les grandes arènes et les grosses vagues. Ben pour l'avoir fini l'an dernier, c'est exactement ça. 
Ça surprend au début, y'a une bêtes tentative de scénario ridicule avec des cinématiques ultra nazes. On enchaine les petits couloirs, notamment un village typé Moyen Orient aux ruelles serrées avec des ennemis planqués dans les coins. Ça et l'arsenal modernisé, ça a un arrière goût de Callof du pauvre. 
Heureusement ça s'améliore vite après le 1er boss, et je dirais que c'est de la bien bonne. Les graphismes assez léchés (par rapport aux précédents) et le gore bien poussé (au corps à corps, tu peux utiliser un pseudo-finish move un peu cracra pour rigoler), c'est vraiment défoulatoire. Ça monte en intensité sans arrêt jusqu'à un dernier niveau épique et presque infinissable... jusqu'au dernier boss assez ridicule. 

Quelques bémols : quelques grottes souterraines assombries pas très inspirées. Mais pour le reste, je le recommande à tout amateur de la série. 


J'avais fait quelques screens péraves ici et là.

----------


## Cabfire

La serie Serious Sam c'est dispo en VR, je me demande si c'est vraiment jouable ...

----------


## leeoneil

Moi j'ai profité d'un long weekend moche pour finir 3 petits jeux, qui m'ont pris chacun 5 heures de jeu.

*A golden Wake*
Jeu d'aventure de wadjet eye games. Habituellement ce studio nous sort des petites pépites à la mode rétro.
Là c'est bien rétro mais c'est râté. Techniquement déjà c'est dégueulasse. On a des personnages qui disparaissent/apparaissent derrière des carrés quand ils sortent en bas à droite ou à gauche de l'écran, la résolution ne permet pas le plein écran, et il y a du souffle sur certains doublages.
Ensuite esthétiquement ça a beau être rétro, c'est moche. On est loin de Résonance ou Shardlight.
Je voulais y jouer car la période concernée m'interpelle, le jeu se passe dans les années 20 en Floride, avec l'explosion immobilière. On joue un agent immobilier et on suit sa carrière. Le jeu est assez atypique de ce point de vue là, mais tout va trop vite et il n'y a presque aucune énigme, tout est trop facile. On a souvent 2 objets et 3 écrans à parcourir.
Intéressant pour le côté historique (ce sont de vrais personnages representés), mais vraiment mauvais pour un jeu d'aventure. Dommage !

*Jotun*
Jeu d'action en vue 3d isométrique, superbement réalisé !
C'est tout simple, 2 boutons pour tapper, un bouton pour esquiver, et zou (on obtient tout de même quelques pouvoirs spéciaux en parcourant les niveaux) ! Tous les graphismes sont representés façon "dessin animés", c'est vraiment vraiment très beau ! Les animations sont également hyper détaillées ! Il y a un peu d'exploration et quelques phases d'actions, avec des pics de difficulté sur de gros gros boss superbes.
Le tout est enveloppé dans les légendes nordiques, narrées par une voix islandaise.
A part 1 ou deux boss, rien de très difficile, mais on peut se faire du mal après avoir fini le jeu : on débloque un mode bonus où il faut enchainer les boss qui sont devenus plus balaises. Perso je n'ai plus les réflexes pour ça, j'y reviendrais peut-être plus tard.

*Grow up
*Un petit bijou d'exploration bien connu ici je pense. Je n'avais pas fait le premier (Grow home), mais après avoir lu plusieurs conseils je suis parti directement sur celui-ci. Je n'ai pas fait tous les challenges et ramassé tous les cristaux, comme Jotun peut-être que j'y reviendrais par la suite. Je trouve tout de même dommage le système du pote satellite. Sans lui le côté exploration serait vraiment renforcée. Sur la fin du coup je ne l'utilisais plus. C'est beau, techniquement c'est balaise vu que l'on peut entièrement remodeler le monde avec les différentes plantes, sacré bon jeu avec une belle ambiance !

----------


## Cabfire

Combien de temps environ Jotun ? Ca traine dans mes cartons  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

5 heures?

----------


## leeoneil

> 5 heures?


Superbe déduction de Kaelis !  ::P: 

Pour compléter quand même : si on est un cador du jeu d'action je pense que c'est maxi 4h. J'ai galéré sur deux boss pendant assez longtemps.
Ensuite, si on veut finir le mode bonus, va falloir 2h de plus peinard, même en étant bon je pense, vu la difficultée proposée.

C'est vraiment un petit jeu !

----------


## Kaelis

Un bon siouplé maitresse!

----------


## Nephizz

> Ah, un homme de goût. 
> Enfin, je devrais dire "AAAAAAHHHHHHhhhhhaaaaaaa BOOM", un homme de goût.
> 
> Le First Encounter, c'est le 2nd en un peu moins bien. J'ai souvenir que c'est beaucoup beaucoup d'Egypte et de désert, là où le second innove avec les cavernes, l'ile déserte, les tropiques, le village enneigé, etc...
> 
> Pour Serious Sam 3, y'avait le test de canardPC qui décrivait un début bien laborieux de 2-3h avant de revenir aux vrais fondamentaux, à savoir les grandes arènes et les grosses vagues. Ben pour l'avoir fini l'an dernier, c'est exactement ça. 
> Ça surprend au début, y'a une bêtes tentative de scénario ridicule avec des cinématiques ultra nazes. On enchaine les petits couloirs, notamment un village typé Moyen Orient aux ruelles serrées avec des ennemis planqués dans les coins. Ça et l'arsenal modernisé, ça a un arrière goût de Callof du pauvre. 
> Heureusement ça s'améliore vite après le 1er boss, et je dirais que c'est de la bien bonne. Les graphismes assez léchés (par rapport aux précédents) et le gore bien poussé (au corps à corps, tu peux utiliser un pseudo-finish move un peu cracra pour rigoler), c'est vraiment défoulatoire. *Ça monte en intensité sans arrêt jusqu'à un dernier niveau épique et presque infinissable... jusqu'au dernier boss assez ridicule.* 
> 
> ...


Ok, merci pour le retour. Je verrais après avoir fait First Encounter.  ::):  Pour le dernier level épique de SS3 j'espère que ce n'est pas comme celui du 2 parce que sincèrement je l'ai trouvé interminable tellement les vagues d'ennemis n'en finissaient plus...  ::P: 




> La serie Serious Sam c'est dispo en VR, je me demande si c'est vraiment jouable ...


J'en parlais sur un autre topic, et je doute que ça soit jouable. Il y a des gens qui arrivent à être malades en jouant à Resident Evil 7 en VR alors que c'est un jeu d'aventure avec un rythme relativement lent. Du coup j'imagine bien leur réaction face à ce type de passages avec un casque sur la tête.  :Gerbe: 




Ou encore là à partir de 15:30:

----------


## Narushima

Avec leurs noms peu parlants, vous avez oublié l'existence de Serious Sam 2. J'y ai pas vraiment joué, je me souviens juste d'un effet de bloom beaucoup trop poussé à l'époque.

----------


## sebarnolds

Perso, j'ai quand même laissé tombé le Second Encounter : trop long et trop répétitif. J'avais fait avec plaisir le premier, mais celui-là, j'ai ressenti vite un peu trop de lassitude. C'était toujours le même schéma.

----------


## Casimir

Je viens de terminer *Kona*. En temps normal, pour les jeux narratifs qui me plaisent, je me contente de regarder des let"s play sur youtube et en règle général c'est très général vu qu'il y'a quasiment pas de choix et que la gameplay est ultra limité (genre Firewatch et Coma), mais la j'ai fait une exception au vu des quelques reviews qui montraient un jeu avec plus de gameplay et une ambiance Québéquoise que j'avais bien aimé déja dans Sang Froid avec ses loups, ses tribus indiennes, ses petits villages perdus dans le froid.  J'ai vraiment adoré le coté enquête ouvertes, ou on se balade en voiture de maisons en maisons pour essayer de retranscrire les pièces du puzzle. Avec toujours l'ambiance blizzard et les loups qui rodent autour. Bon on a une tonne de matos a récupérer dont une très grande partie vont au final servir a rien(le coté survie est très léger, on trouve de tout en abondance ) mais au moins on nous laisse libre de progresser ou on veut et c'est vraiment rafraichissant dans le domaine du jeu d'aventure/ambiance. 

La deuxième partie est flippante, on perd le coté jeu d'aventure pour se retrouver a chercher son chemin dans une nuit noire, avec un blizzard intense et une forets avec des loups bizarres a coté et le froid qui devient un peu plus dure a gérer.Le stress totale même si c'est très linéaire pour le coup, et on se tape la fin, qui gâche pas mal le truc car elle est mal amené, assez bizarre, et il nous manque des explications. Au final, on se tape une durée de vie  légère, j'ai du mettre 10h a le finir mais je suis loin d'avoir remplis le journal.A 16 euro c'est toujours compliqué, l'ambiance et le coté enquête est vraiment cool, mais ça reste un jeu d'ambiance,y'a quasiment pas d'énigmes et pas de choix donc bon. Mais quite a choisir entre un Firewatch ou celui la,prenez le dernier, au moins vous aurez l'impression de jouer a un jeu. Au final, une bonne expérience et je suis curieux de voir ce que les dévellopeurs peuvent nous réserver par la suite.

----------


## znokiss

> Avec leurs noms peu parlants, vous avez oublié l'existence de Serious Sam 2. J'y ai pas vraiment joué, je me souviens juste d'un effet de bloom beaucoup trop poussé à l'époque.


Boaf boaf... c'était quand même beaucoup moins bien, tout cartoonesque, arènes bien plus petites, moins délirant... Il était pas sorti sur console, celui-là ?
Un check sur Wiki me dit qu'il est également sorti sur X-Box. Ceci explique donc cela.



> Perso, j'ai quand même laissé tombé le Second Encounter : trop long et trop répétitif. J'avais fait avec plaisir le premier, mais celui-là, j'ai ressenti vite un peu trop de lassitude. C'était toujours le même schéma.


Tout pareil de mon côté.. sauf que j'inverse les 2. Le décors Egype ancienne omniprésent de 1st Encounter est à mon sens bien plus monotone que la variété du 2nd encounter... le village montagnard sous la neige avec ses père-noels..  ::wub::

----------


## Kaelis

Je me suis dit que j'allais m'enfiler un jeu qui se bouffe d'une traite du coup j'ai fait *Gone Home*.

J'ai trouvé l'histoire assez touchante mais c'est tellement stéréotypé que je n'ai pas été surpris une seule fois.

La narration par l'environnement marche bien, je me suis pris au jeu et j'ai bien fouiné. Les actrices font bien le travail (le jeu est assez dépouillé donc si ça n'allait pas de ce côté là...).

La musique fait pas dans la finesse.

Ça se laisse jouer, si vous avez une heure et demie à tuer.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Firewatch j'avais adoré jouer un garde forestier, pour l'originalité de l'expérience. Et adoré la balade en forêt en mode no stress, conduire son enquête presque peinard.
Kona j ai un peu peur de le lancer justement pour se faire emmerder par les loups ou autre, mais l'univers m'accroche bien, je ne vais pas tarder à m'y mettre.
Gone Home j'y suis allé réticent, dubitatif sur l'intérêt de l'histoire, mais en fait la narration marche bien, j'étais dedans du début à la fin. C'est assez convenu mais on se prend au jeu.

----------


## Cabfire

Gone Home finalement ça reste les début d'un genre, ou pas loin. Quand on voit l'aboutissement atteint avec récemment Edith Flinch je pense qu'il y a encore pas mal de belle surprise.

----------


## Sylvine

Ça reste juste des jeux vidéo sur lesquels on a plus ou moins retiré le gameplay, la narration c'est pas non plus nouveau.

----------


## banditbandit

J'avais bien était happé par Gone Home même si comme Kaelis j'ai eu du mal avec la musique pour teenager. Une bonne surprise.

Et l'aboutissement de Gone Home c'est Life is Strange

----------


## Cabfire

Bah non, Life is Strange c'est juste relou  :^_^:  Gone Home n'essaye pas de t'imposer un gameplay moisi.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Je plussoie Sylvine, les jeux comme gone home partagent beaucoup avec les jeux d'aventures, les puzzles en moins. D'une certaine manière, on peut trouver pas mal de similarités avec la partie exploration d'un  jeu comme Tex murphy, pandora directive. (Mais sans narrateur)

----------


## Kaelis

> J'avais bien était happé par Gone Home même si comme Kaelis j'ai eu du mal avec la musique pour teenager.


D'ailleurs au sujet de la musique, je pensais surtout à la musique qui habille le jeu pour souligner, pardon, surligner les moments où il faut se sentir triste ou soulagé.

Mais effectivement, les cassettes des groupes de musique m'ont arraché les oreilles (enregistrement volontairement criard pour faire plus vrai) et j'ai pris un malin plaisir à balancer les cassettes contre les murs.

----------


## schouffy

Bah la musique est dans le thème du jeu quoi.

----------


## Kaelis

La musique de fond est pas nécessaire.

----------


## Casimir

> Firewatch j'avais adoré jouer un garde forestier, pour l'originalité de l'expérience. Et adoré la balade en forêt en mode no stress, conduire son enquête presque peinard.
> Kona j ai un peu peur de le lancer justement pour se faire emmerder par les loups ou autre, mais l'univers m'accroche bien, je ne vais pas tarder à m'y mettre.
> Gone Home j'y suis allé réticent, dubitatif sur l'intérêt de l'histoire, mais en fait la narration marche bien, j'étais dedans du début à la fin. C'est assez convenu mais on se prend au jeu.


Tu te fait très peu emmerder par les loups, j'ai du faire 4-5 combats grand max dans le jeu(et heureusement, ils sont pénibles),et c'est très vite expédié et sans grosse difficulté. Faut vraiment te perdre dans les bois pour en avoir quelques un, et tu peut leur balancer de la bouffe pour les éviter. Le gros problème de ce jeu comme Firewatch c'est qu'on te met sur pleins de pistes différentes avec une grosse part de mystère pour tout te dénouer avec un truc très terre a terre sur 10 pour cent du jeu . Je sait bien que c'est très difficile de créer un twist original qui résout le mystère de manière inattendu  alors que le cinéma a déjà tout fait mais quand même, j'ai vraiment l'impression que les fins de ces jeux sont baclés, laissant plein d'interrogations,et ne donnant qu'une explication trop simpliste au vu de ce qu'on pouvait espérer.

----------


## MFwilliam

Salut à tout le monde,

Il n'y a pas longtemps j'ai fini Resident Evil 7 et je trouve ce jeu très bon dans la série. Pas un vrai horror pour moi, car les personnages étaient assez survivables  ::):  mais assez original. L'ambience est parfaite quand même. Et quels sont vos avis?

----------


## banditbandit

> Bah la musique est dans le thème du jeu quoi.


Oui mais c'est pas pour autant qu'on doit l'apprécier.

----------


## Kaelis

En définitive ce qui est con avec ces cassettes c'est que les paroles de chansons ont peut-être un intérêt pour l'histoire ou épaissir les personnages (un peu).

Mais c'est pas à moi qu'il faut demander si c'est bien le cas  ::ninja::

----------


## Timesquirrel

Pour Gone Home, ce serait plutôt encore renforcer les clichés ambulants que sont les personnages. (Surtout la frangine)

----------


## esprex

*This is the Police.* J'en avais déjà un peu parlé sur le topic "vous jouez à quoi en ce moment". 

C'est un jeu de gestion bien sympa avec beaucoup de qualités... mais aussi d'énormes défauts.

Le scénario est bon, c'est très bien écrit, les personnages sont intéressants/attachants, la DA est top et la bande son est grandiose... Mais le plaisir est vraiment gâché par des longueurs et une répétitivité très lourde, pesante... Une certaine routine s'installe quand tu enchaînes les journées en utilisant toujours les mêmes mécaniques qui sont très simplistes. Pourtant ils essayent de bousculer nos habitudes avec la mafia, le maire qui nous emmerde, les fédéraux et j'en passe... Ils essayent aussi d'ajouter des mécaniques, d'en modifier d'autres... mais ce n'est pas suffisant pour casser cette routine usante.

Il faut compter une quinzaine d'heures pour en venir à bout, c'est beaucoup trop long. En 5-6h ça aurait été parfait.

----------


## Big Bear

> Pour Gone Home, ce serait plutôt encore renforcer les clichés ambulants que sont les personnages. (Surtout la frangine)


  Note que le passage à l'âge adulte c'est forcément tout le temps la même histoire, à moins que tu aies été un vieux conservateur de droite bourgeois/hipster/pilier de comptoir dés tes 18 ans.  Mais c'est sûr que les nouveaux adulescents et les pré-adulescents, on se demande encore qu'est-ce que c'est que cette énormité engendrée par les multinationales, c'est pas banal dans l'histoire de l'humanité, c'est sûr.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Zelda BotW* wiiU : Excellent, mon premier zelda. Un grand jeu. Un vrai open world. La mission principale est simple : Allez casser la gueule au boss final. Sauf que il faut farmer, trouver des aides, fouiller ce monde, dompter un cheval, voir du paysage car cet aspect découverte prime avant la mission. Battu le boss final deux fois, car j'avais loupé la "vraie" fin la première fois.
Un des meilleurs open world qui m'a été donné de faire avec Red dead redemption , arkham city ou gta vice city à l'époque.

----------


## Nephizz

> Tout pareil de mon côté.. sauf que j'inverse les 2. Le décors Egype ancienne omniprésent de 1st Encounter est à mon sens bien plus monotone que la variété du 2nd encounter... le village montagnard sous la neige avec ses père-noels..


J'ai pas mal entamé First Encounter et effectivement il est bien en dessous de sa suite. Level design beaucoup moins inspiré, difficulté moindre, niveaux beaucoup plus courts, moins d'armes (sniff mon fusil de sniper  ::sad:: ), moins de variété dans les décors... 

Je vais quand même aller au bout mais pour le coup j'aurais du les faire dans l'ordre pour éviter la déception.

----------


## znokiss

En effet, il manque le snipe et quelques autres... C'est bien un brouillon du 2ème. 

Te reste le 3, qui amène suffisamment de modernité pour rafraichir le tout.

----------


## RegisF

> Note que le passage à l'âge adulte c'est forcément tout le temps la même histoire, à moins que tu aies été un vieux conservateur de droite bourgeois/hipster/pilier de comptoir dés tes 18 ans.  Mais c'est sûr que les nouveaux adulescents et les pré-adulescents, on se demande encore qu'est-ce que c'est que cette énormité engendrée par les multinationales, c'est pas banal dans l'histoire de l'humanité, c'est sûr.


Mec, tu débranches jamais ton disque sur les multinationales, etc. ?

----------


## Snowki

> Note que le passage à l'âge adulte c'est forcément tout le temps la même histoire


Nope c'est une construction sociale. L’adolescence n'existait pas au début du siècle dernier.

----------


## hisvin

Tout comme l'âge adulte.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Mais c'est sûr que les nouveaux adulescents et les pré-adulescents, on se demande encore qu'est-ce que c'est que cette énormité engendrée par les multinationales, c'est pas banal dans l'histoire de l'humanité, c'est sûr.


Euh tu parles de quoi de la mondialisation ?  ::unsure:: 




> Nope c'est une construction sociale. L’adolescence n'existait pas au début du siècle dernier.


Oui enfin c'est surtout qu'on leur laissait pas le temps de l'être.

----------


## Kamigaku

*Final Fantasy 9* sur Steam. J'ai beau y avoir joué dans ma jeunesse, je ne l'avais jamais finis et pourtant dieu sait que je l'appréciais ! J'ai enfin pu voir la fin, beaucoup de questions qui se pose tout de même mais dans la globalité un excellent jeu (les ff de la bonne époque quoi  ::): ). Prochain objectif : Breath of Fire 3, que je n'ai aussi jamais finis (je suis d'ailleurs jamais arrivé à l'âge adulte...). Dommage qu'il ne soit pas sur steam !

----------


## Narushima

> Mec, tu débranches jamais ton disque sur les multinationales, etc. ?


Non. Big Bear on le lit, on rigole, et surtout on ne répond pas.

----------


## Snowki

> *Final Fantasy 9* sur Steam. J'ai beau y avoir joué dans ma jeunesse, je ne l'avais jamais finis et pourtant dieu sait que je l'appréciais ! J'ai enfin pu voir la fin, beaucoup de questions qui se pose tout de même mais dans la globalité un excellent jeu


La même sauf ta conclusion, je l'ai fini cette fois ci et enfin je sais pourquoi je l'avais lâché il y a 17 ans. Ce scénario , ce méchant, cette montagne d'incohérence ce ventre mou, la fin qui ne rattrape pas la baisse violente de rythme. La nostalgie est mauvaise conseillère en matière d'achat de jeux vidéos. ::unsure:: 

Plus j'y réfléchi, plus je me dis que ff6 ainsi que ff7 et ff Tactics ont été des anomalies au vu de la qualité de leur scénario, et du développement de leur personnage par rapport au reste de la saga très largement surestimé.

----------


## Catel

> Oui enfin c'est surtout qu'on leur laissait pas le temps de l'être.


C'est exactement ce qu'elle dit.

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Note que le passage à l'âge adulte c'est forcément tout le temps la même histoire, à moins que tu aies été un vieux conservateur de droite bourgeois/hipster/pilier de comptoir dés tes 18 ans.  Mais c'est sûr que les nouveaux adulescents et les pré-adulescents, on se demande encore qu'est-ce que c'est que cette énormité engendrée par les multinationales, c'est pas banal dans l'histoire de l'humanité, c'est sûr.


Passage à l'âge adulte ? Cad ? Je vois pas le rapport avec Gone home 

Spoiler Alert! 


 sauf si tu considères que les premières amourettes saphiques d'une ado le sont, sans parler de sa "fugue" qui est loin d'être un truc vraiment adulte et responsable 

 

Non mais si l'histoire m'a fait sourire au début, j'ai eu quand même l'impression que le personnage de la sœur était construit sur un cahier des charges  générique et calibré pour contenter un public large.

----------


## Zerger

> La même sauf ta conclusion, je l'ai fini cette fois ci et enfin je sais pourquoi je l'avais lâché il y a 17 ans. Ce scénario , ce méchant, cette montagne d'incohérence ce ventre mou, la fin qui ne rattrape pas la baisse violente de rythme. La nostalgie est mauvaise conseillère en matière d'achat de jeux vidéos.
> 
> Plus j'y réfléchi, plus je me dis que ff6 ainsi que ff7 et ff Tactics ont été des anomalies au vu de la qualité de leur scénario, et du développement de leur personnage par rapport au reste de la saga très largement surestimé.


Ouais mais Bibi quoi!  :Emo:

----------


## Kamigaku

Ouais mais Bibi 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la fin tu sais pas ce qu'il est devenu... Tu vois une pléthore d'enfant le connaissant mais aucun moyen de savoir comment il l'est à conçu (peut-être avec l'aide de Kuja mais j'en doute). Peut-être qu'il c'est trouvé une Bibie mais j'ai la aussi mes doutes. Au final tu sais pas aussi si il est comme les autres (dans le sens ou il meurt rapidement) ou bien si c'est un être particulier.



Je spoil au cas où...

----------


## Thelann

Il est pourtant expliqué dans les différentes discussions avec Kuja que 

Spoiler Alert! 


Bibi est un prototype, à la durée de vie ralongée par rapport aux mages "de série"

. Pour le coup je trouve le scénario de ff 9 tout à fait honnête. C´est sûr, c´est plus onirique, avec parfois des imprécisions, mais pour le coup le scénario de ff7 était pas non plus vraiment exempt de défauts (qui viennent en partie de la trad parait il). Pas fait le 8 donc je peux pas comparer.

----------


## Sylvine

Pour répondre définitivement à cette question :

----------


## Big Bear

> Nope c'est une construction sociale. L’adolescence n'existait pas au début du siècle dernier.


C'est vrai, bien remarqué. Remarque aussi que Gone Home traite de ça, puisqu'il se passe pendant les années 90.




> Euh tu parles de quoi de la mondialisation ?


Disney,  Marvel, Ubisoft, EA, Activision, Apple, ce sont bien eux qui ont  cherché à créer cette clientèle docile et très malléable dans le monde  entier. 





> Oui enfin c'est surtout qu'on leur laissait pas le temps de l'être.


Oui.




> Passage à l'âge adulte ? Cad ? Je vois pas le rapport avec Gone home 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  sauf si tu considères que les premières amourettes saphiques d'une ado le sont, sans parler de sa "fugue" qui est loin d'être un truc vraiment adulte et responsable


Tu n'as pas compris Gone Home. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et sa fugue est effectivement le premier truc adulte, de même que les parents fuguent quand ils ont leur crise de couple, ou que le père se retrouve dans ses vieux tourments de viols d'enfance.

 C'est adulte, si.




> Non mais si l'histoire m'a fait sourire au début, j'ai eu quand même l'impression que le personnage de la sœur était construit sur un cahier des charges  générique et calibré pour contenter un public large.


C'est la critique que je fais au jeu: c'est très années 90-2000 occidentales américaines.

----------


## Zerger

> Il est pourtant expliqué dans les différentes discussions avec Kuja que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bibi est un prototype, à la durée de vie ralongée par rapport aux mages "de série"
> 
> .


Oui mais je crois qu'à la fin, 

Spoiler Alert! 


il s'en va seul pour mourir dans son coin.



Bon surtout, est-ce que vous avez fait le boss optionnel de la mort qui tue ?  ::P:

----------


## Clear_strelok

*Star Wars Republic Commando*, un jeu en escouade avec quelques éléments de FPS tactiques, et ça a plutôt été une bonne surprise.

Alors malheureusement il faut quand même passer par pas mal d'étapes pour le faire tourner comme il devrait tourner sur PC: Installer un mod correctif (la version lourdement modifiée de l'Unreal Engine 2 sur lequel il tourne étant plutôt hostile aux OS modernes) pour supporter les résolutions modernes et pouvoir activer le bump mapping, forcer la synchronisation verticale dans Radeon Pro pour éviter que la souris ne devienne folle dans les menus et peu précise en jeu, puis verrouiller le framerate à 120 FPS dans Rivatuner pour éviter un stuttering insupportable. C'est pas vraiment de la faute du portage mais ça reste pénible.

Mais l'expérience est intéressante et suffisamment courte pour ne pas se faire envahissante. Le jeu s'oriente plutôt vers la mise en scène au départ, mais une fois l'escouade au complet on a un mélange qui fonctionne pas mal entre de l'action rythmée et une composante tactique qui se présente souvent sous forme de puzzle, avec des actions et positions de tir prédéfinies qui ont été placées à la main dans toutes les zones et entre lesquelles il faut alterner pour garder le contrôle de l'action. On a quand même la liberté de contrôler notre escouade à tout moment (Quatre types d'ordres: Se regrouper, aller à un point désigné, interrompe une action et chercher des cibles) mais dans l'ensemble c'est très contextuel, ce qui est surement dû au fait que le jeu a d'abord été développé sur Xbox. 

C'est donc assez simple, mais la difficulté est suffisamment élevée pour donner un sens à tout ça. On meurt très vite et l'escouade peut se faire décimer rapidement si on ne la gère pas correctement, il faut donc rester groupé, faire attention aux lignes de tir et fournir une couverture impeccable lorsqu'on envoie quelqu'un poser une charge ou pirater quelque chose. (Ce qui arrive assez souvent) La plateforme cause des contraintes évidentes aux développeurs mais au lieu de faire n'importe-quoi ils compensent la nécessaire pauvreté du système tactique en jouant avec le level design et c'est surprenant de voir tout ce qu'ils arrivent à tirer d'un dispositif aussi basique. 

Là où ça devient bien c'est que pour un jeu de 2005 on sent clairement qu'il y a eu à la fois du budget de l'ambition. Graphiquement ça tient bien la route (Comme avec Swat 4 on sent l'Unreal Engine 2 qui crache ses tripes) et la direction artistique est très réussie, en particulier pour ce qui est de l'interface à la Metroid Prime qui est totalement dynamique: On voit les bords du casque bouger avec les mouvements de la tête, les effets de particules rebondissent ou atterrissent sur la visière et j'en passe. Il y a un véritable sens de l'immersion et une volonté évidente de la part des développeurs de créer une atmosphère différente et même assez forte, avec une bande originale qui pour une fois dans un jeu Star Wars ne se contente pas de singer bêtement la musique des films et arrive à se créer une identité:





La fin ouverte (et clairement bâclée) laissait entrevoir une suite et les développeurs avaient effectivement de gros projets mais les changements de direction au sein de Lucasart ont finalement coupé court aux deux pitchs qu'ils avaient prévu pour ce qui aurait été soit Republic Commando 2, soit Imperial Commando. Ça m'embête pas mal, parce que j'attendrais beaucoup d'une suite plus riche et plus orientée vers le PC. (Parce qu'on va pas se mentir, entre les chargements incessants et les limitations du système tactique, et même si le FOV est très correct, on voit bien que ce jeu a souffert d'être développé d'abord sur Xbox)

----------


## Meuhoua

Clairement un bon souvenir de ce jeu, et pour tout client de Star Wars (qui ne crachent pas à vu sur la prélogie bien sur) y'a un sacré lot de séquences de fou (le débarquement sur Geonosis, le vaisseau fantome, et DES WOOKIES D'UNE VIOLENCE PUTAIN !), le tout avec un groupe de héros très cool (très "Tortue Ninja-esque" je trouve, chacun avec sa petite personnalité accrocheuse) et un gameplay simple et efficace. 
Bien deg' moi aussi qu'on ait pas eu droit à la suite, surtout avec ce final frustrant.

----------


## Ruadir

Perso j'étais un gros fan de l'ambiance du vaisseau fantôme avec les esclavagistes trandoshans. 
Niveau mise en scene et ambiance, le jeu était très bon et je garde un bon souvenir de l’ensemble malgré un gameplay très classique et une gestion d’escouade sous-exploitée. 
Puis les chants mandaloriens !  ::wub::

----------


## KaiN34

Je viens de finir Prey, une tuerie.  ::wub:: 

Lisez tous les tests que vous voulez mais si vous kiffez les FPS touffus, non linéaires et où le scénario n'est pas en option jetez vous dessus.  :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

> Pour répondre définitivement à cette question :


Mais... Mais t'es drôle parfois en fait  ::o:

----------


## DeadFish

Tout est dans le mono-sourcil.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah mais c'est le Sylvine en vrai? Merde il a l'air sympa finalement... C'est con, encore le mythe d'un vrai connard qui s'effondre!

----------


## Kamigaku

> Oui mais je crois qu'à la fin, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> il s'en va seul pour mourir dans son coin.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon surtout, est-ce que vous avez fait le boss optionnel de la mort qui tue ?


Gaia ? Non parce que je crois qu'un moment j'ai tapé une des gentilles créatures et qu'elles apparaissent plus si tu les tapent. Pareil aussi j'ai pas pu finir la quête des chocobos alors que j'avais récupéré tous les trésors, j'ai l'impression que c'était bugué... (j'ai soupçonné le fait que parfois dans les coffres il y avait des items que j'avais en trop et que du coup il faisait pas le décompte mais bon c'est pas grave)

----------


## Zerger

> Ah mais c'est le Sylvine en vrai? Merde il a l'air sympa finalement... C'est con, encore le mythe d'un vrai connard qui s'effondre!


Doucement quand même, les gens ne changent pas radicalement du jour au lendemain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Gaia ? Non parce que je crois qu'un moment j'ai tapé une des gentilles créatures et qu'elles apparaissent plus si tu les tapent. Pareil aussi j'ai pas pu finir la quête des chocobos alors que j'avais récupéré tous les trésors, j'ai l'impression que c'était bugué... (j'ai soupçonné le fait que parfois dans les coffres il y avait des items que j'avais en trop et que du coup il faisait pas le décompte mais bon c'est pas grave)


J'avoue que j'avais maté un peu la soluce, car pour accéder à Gaia, y'avait pas mal de choses à faire, la quete aux trésors, la poste des mogs...Bref, c'était pas simple  ::):

----------


## Thelann

Mais bien sûr qu´on l´a crâmé Gaia. Y´a pas de quêtes optionelles dans FF9...bon, à part excalibur 2, à la limite.

----------


## Zerger

Bah les chocobo, la poste mog, les marais pour Kweena, c'est pas obligatoire pour finir le jeu, non?

----------


## Illynir

> Ah mais c'est le Sylvine en vrai? Merde il a l'air sympa finalement... C'est con, encore le mythe d'un vrai connard qui s'effondre!


Je ne sais pas si il est sympa mais par contre il ne risque pas d'être réalisateur demain vu le cadrage de merde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je ne sais pas si il est sympa mais par contre il ne risque pas d'être réalisateur demain vu le cadrage de merde.


A quand le Patreon pour s'acheter une vrai caméra ?

----------


## Haelnak

J'aime beaucoup le lapin.

----------


## Zerger

Ca me donne envie de faire une vidéo sur mes meilleurs Halo en filmant mes plantes carnivores  ::P: 
Je tease mais je glisserai un resident evil dans le classement

----------


## M.Rick75

Bon, il s'appelle Sylvain ou Sébastien ? Le monde veut savoir.




> J'aime beaucoup le lapin.


J'ai cru que c'était un ragondin domestique au début.

----------


## akaraziel

> Star Wars Republic Commando, un jeu en escouade avec quelques éléments de FPS tactiques, et ça a plutôt été une bonne surprise.


J'ai adoré ce jeu à l'époque (la prelogie, moins), et à chaque promo j'hésite à le reprendre sur Steam. De peur que la nostalgie me donne de faux bons souvenirs.  ::P:

----------


## Nephizz

Mouahaha le mec qui confond Final Fantasy et Resident Evil, ou comment perdre toute crédibilité.

Et le pire c'est que aucun d'entre vous n'a souligné l'erreur. C'est pathétique un tel manque de culture vidéopudique...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Sylvine

> Mouahaha le mec qui confond Final Fantasy et Resident Evil, ou comment perdre toute crédibilité.
> 
> Et le pire c'est que aucun d'entre vous n'a souligné l'erreur. C'est pathétique un tel manque de culture vidéopudique...


Mets des pouces rouges !

----------


## FrousT

> Mouahaha le mec qui confond Final Fantasy et Resident Evil, ou comment perdre toute crédibilité.
> 
> Et le pire c'est que aucun d'entre vous n'a souligné l'erreur. C'est pathétique un tel manque de culture vidéopudique...


 ::O:  ::O:  ::O: 

Ou alors c'est du troll d'un niveau supérieur et je suis tombé dedans  ::O:   ::O:

----------


## esprex

> Ou alors c'est du troll d'un niveau supérieur et je suis tombé dedans


Gros nigaud.

----------


## Nephizz

> Mets des pouces rouges !

----------


## Zerger

Trollception à ce niveau là

----------


## FrousT

> Gros nigaud.


Je suis très premier degrés aujourd'hui  ::): 

Et JE SUIS PAS GROS TENTEND  :Boom:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Gros nigaud.


Ah, ces attachés de presse, ce qu'ils peuvent être bébêtes quand même.

----------


## Nephizz

> Je suis très premier degrés aujourd'hui


Je ne pensais pas avoir atteint un tel niveau de subtilité.  ::P:

----------


## FrousT

> Je ne pensais pas avoir atteint un tel niveau de subtilité.


Vraiment trop crédible pour moi un vendredi après midi  :Emo: 

Pour le coup je rentre chez moi voilà, bon week end  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

J'aime l'utilisation astucieuse d'effets sonores du plus bel effet.

----------


## banditbandit

> Mouahaha le mec qui confond Final Fantasy et Resident Evil, ou comment perdre toute crédibilité.
> 
> Et le pire c'est que aucun d'entre vous n'a souligné l'erreur. C'est pathétique un tel manque de culture vidéopudique...





> Mets des pouces rouges !


Tu sais où...  ::siffle::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Pour répondre définitivement à cette question :


C'est donc ça, être un génie du youtube game  ::o:

----------


## Euklif

> J'aime l'utilisation astucieuse d'effets sonores du plus bel effet.


Ca m'a niqué la blague. J'ai pas supporté  ::P: .

Et perso, je joue à "*restaurer le système de la PS3*"... Numéro 5.
C'est de l'épisodique pas très long (~ 5 à 10 min) mais cela suffit à énerver tant la platitude du scénario se fait présente. Le graphisme d'un minimalisme à toute épreuve ne fera saigner des yeux personne mais il est à noter que le jeu se veut aussi interactif qu'un des derniers titre du légendaire D.Cage ("press X" donc). Etant en route pour le 6e épisode, je ne sais pas encore le fin mot de l'histoire mais je n'hésiterai pas à vous tenir au courant. D'après quelques retours google, cela ne semble pas très engageant mais qui sait?



Spoiler Alert! 


Console de merde...
Bravo pour votre firmware Mr Sony. Même en fin de vie, laissez un problème aussi connu/documenté actif, fallait y penser!

----------


## purEcontact

*Dishonored 2*

Je l'ai repris au chapitre 7 après l'avoir laissé en plan dû aux problèmes techniques qui m'avaient saoulé (très certainement combiné à d'autres facteurs).
Je me suis fait violence pour le finir.
Il n'est pas meilleur que le 1 : le rythme est cassé toutes les 2 minutes soit par des cinématiques / dialogues soit par le level design en lui même.
J'avais envie de l'aimer mais lui n'a pas envie d'être aimé.

----------


## Nono

*Xcom 2*, en vétéran, non iron man. 73 heures. Filet de bave presque continu.

Ceux qui ont déjà joué au 1, vous pouvez éventuellement faire quelques mois dans ce niveau de difficulté, histoire de faire le tour des principales missions. Mais passez-vite en Commandant Iron man, sinon vous allez vous faire chier.

D'ailleurs j’enchaînerais bien tout de suite sur une nouvelle partie en iron man, mais demain j'ai un enfant donc voilà adieu.

----------


## Illynir

C'était sans doute ton dernier jeu joué cette année du coup, au moins tu en as profité.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Adieu l'ami  :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

> Adieu l'ami

----------


## sebarnolds

> *Xcom 2*, en vétéran, non iron man. 73 heures. Filet de bave presque continu.
> 
> Ceux qui ont déjà joué au 1, vous pouvez éventuellement faire quelques mois dans ce niveau de difficulté, histoire de faire le tour des principales missions. Mais passez-vite en Commandant Iron man, sinon vous allez vous faire chier.
> 
> D'ailleurs j’enchaînerais bien tout de suite sur une nouvelle partie en iron man, mais demain j'ai un enfant donc voilà adieu.


Ah, ah. Félicitations. Du coup, c'est cool, tu vas voir : ça va être filet de bave continu aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Tales of borderland (telltale game)* un très bon point and click de chez telltale. Personnages hauts en couleurs, histoire sympa, narration assez cool avec des flash-fowards. L'épisode 5 est en revanche moyen à côté des autres. Il dénote trop et rend hommage aux sentaï, ce qui n'est pas ouf.

----------


## Ginfizz

Terminé *Metroid Prime*

Très immersif, le jeu possède une ambiance à la fois oppressante et agréable qui accompagne notre aventure solitaire. La mécanique de progression à base de pouvoirs / items qui permettent de maîtriser de mieux en mieux cet univers qui se découvre peu à peu fonctionne à merveille…

...jusqu'à un certain point : vers les 3/4 du jeu les allers-retours deviennent plus nombreux, ou simplement plus longs étant donné que la map s'est considérablement étendue. Et même si les salles se traversent plus rapidement grâce à nos upgrades, ça a généré chez moi un début de lassitude.

Cet aspect existe aussi dans les Metroid 2D, mais on s'amuse à parcourir les niveaux façon speedrun à base de wall jump, de dash et de shoot nerveux, et c'est donc fun. Ici notre Samus est plutôt lourdaude : ce n'est pas gênant pour l'exploration, mais quand il s'agit d'aller simplement d'un point A à un point B éloigné en se retapant les mêmes vilains au passage, ça n'a plus rien de palpitant.

Le jeu se poursuit ensuite par un final qui est un peu le contraire de ce passage mou avec un enchaînement successif de 4 boss. J'aurais préféré qu'ils soient un peu plus distillés sur la dernière partie.

Bref, mon enthousiasme de départ s'est un peu terni au fil de l'aventure, même si dans l'ensemble ça reste une bonne expérience. Certains thèmes superbes me resteront en mémoire, de même que l'univers du défunt monde de Tallon IV, perdu dans les étoiles...

----------


## Supergounou

*Tomb Raider Underworld* (2008), le troisième épisode du "renouveau" Crystal Dynamics.



C'était bien, mais je suis bien content d'en avoir fini avec cette trilogie.

Dans cet opus, on reprend les bases de Legend, avec son histoire nulle, ses gros problèmes de maniabilité et de caméra (défauts qui avaient pourtant été +/- gommé dans l'épisode précédent), sauf qu'enfin, on retrouve des environnements plutôt ouverts et des énigmes qui ressemblent à quelque chose.

Beaucoup de choix de gamedesign plutôt bizarres, comme le fait de ne pouvoir choisir qu'une seule arme au début de chaque niveau, ou la centaine d'items à ramasser dans le jeu alors qu'ils sont sur notre route. Malgré ça, le jeu est très joli, et se laisse agréablement faire. Il y a même quelques bonnes idées, un système d'indice pour quand on est coincé (je ne l'ai pas essayé, il est peut-être nul en fait), des textes à lire pour en apprendre plus sur la mythologie, Lara est vraiment très belle, et plus humaine que dans Legend.

Une trilogie en dent de scie donc, avec un premier épisode, Legend, carrément dispensable tellement il ressemble à un mauvais film hollywoodien, bas du front et linéaire à souhait. Puis Anniversary, remake du tout premier TR, que j'ai trouvé vraiment réussi, et enfin un espèce de mix des 2 précédents avec Underworld, un peu le cul entre 2 chaises mais qui fait le boulot. Et toujours ces soucis de caméras, de checkpoints mal placés, et cette maniabilité sensée rendre les choses plus faciles, mais en fait non.

S'il ne fallait en garder qu'un seul, ce serait clairement Anniversary. Une petite trentaine d'heures pour fait les 3 jeux.

----------


## Cabfire

Je viens de finir *Prey*, en 26 heures et joué en mode Cauchemar.

Sensation relativement étrange pour moi car même si je n'ai aucun problème à reconnaître les qualités du jeu, je me suis ennuyé. Au bout de 10 heures je ne lisais déjà plus les documents et ce fut 26 longues heures, le coté non linéaire n'a en plus pas aidé à partir de ce moment la, un comble. C'est vraiment un jeu que j'avais envie d'aimer car après 33 heures de mon premier run sur Dishonored 2 par exemple, j'en redemandais encore. Alors évidemment ça n'est pas la même chose, mais les quelques similitudes au niveau gameplay partait bien.

Bref, pas de regret, juste la sensation que tout simplement le jeu, son histoire et surtout son setting ne sont pas pour moi.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Hero of the Kingdom II*. Un jeu d'aventure (il faut se promener, parler à des gens, faire des quêtes) en vue isométrique plutôt facile mais assez sympa. Loin d'être le jeu du siècle, mais distrayant.

----------


## Momock

> Beaucoup de choix de gamedesign plutôt bizarres, comme le fait de ne pouvoir choisir qu'une seule arme au début de chaque niveau, ou la centaine d'items à ramasser dans le jeu alors qu'ils sont sur notre route.l


J'ai jamais compris pourquoi avoir fait ça au lieu de garder 3/4 trésors intéressants à trouver/atteindre par niveau comme dans Anniversary.

@Ginfizz: c'est de devoir trouver les clefs pour le site du cratère qui t'a un peu démotivé à la fin, j'imagine?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai "fini" aujourd'hui *Her Story*, la version Android, et j'ai trouvé ça original et intéressant, même si je suis dessus pas le scénario au final et l'absence de vraie fin... On nous laisse avec nos propres interprétations ce que trouve un peu dommage pour un jeu dont le but est de comprendre ce qui s'est passé.
Et la chasse aux derniers morceaux manquants était un peu relou, j'ai utilisé une soluce pour les 10 derniers que j'aurais jamais trouvé de toute façon...

----------


## Sylvine

> Beaucoup de choix de gamedesign plutôt bizarres, comme le fait de ne pouvoir choisir qu'une seule arme au début de chaque niveau


Ba en fait s'ils avaient fait ça ça aurait été un choix plutôt intéressant je trouve.
En réalité tu peux changer d'arme à la volée dans le menu de pause, du coup ce système de limitation ne sert strictement à rien.

----------


## Ginfizz

> @Ginfizz: c'est de devoir trouver les clefs pour le site du cratère qui t'a un peu démotivé à la fin, j'imagine?


Oui et non : en soi j'ai bien aimé la quête des artefacts pour les mini énigmes qu'elle propose, mais pas le fait de devoir retraverser des niveaux déjà parcourus 100 fois pour y accéder. Je trouve que quelques raccourcis supplémentaires entre les zones n'auraient pas été un luxe.

----------


## Momock

Ah, oui, tu as raison.

Il y a une quête similaire dans Metroid Prime 2 mais j'ai trouvé que c'était moins lourd d'y faire des allers-retours.

----------


## Ginfizz

Pour relativiser mon avis, le problème pour moi est que je n'ai pas un temps de jeu énorme à disposition, je joue principalement par sessions assez courtes, tard le soir quand je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme. Du coup ces "temps morts" que représentent ces allers-retours sans que l'aventure n'évolue m'étaient d'autant plus pesants. Mais même dans ce cas j'en sortais gratifié en voyant ma patience récompensée par l'acquisition de nouveaux items et de nouvelles zones rendues accessibles.

En fait si je me suis surtout étendu sur ce point négatif, j'ai quand même beaucoup aimé le jeu dans son ensemble, ne serait-ce que parce vivre un Metroid à travers les yeux de Samus est une chouette expérience. Mais clairement les épisodes 2D plus compacts et nerveux dans leur gameplay sont plus adaptés à mon style de jeu.

----------


## Momock

Fais le 2 quand-même, quand tu pourras (idéalement pendant un semaine de vacances où t'auras le temps de le faire d'un traîte)

----------


## Blackogg

J'ai fini *Oxenfree*, en 3-4h c'était une balade sympa grâce au système de dialogues bien foutu qui contribue sacrément à l'immersion.
Ça contribue tellement que dès qu'il se passe trop longtemps sans discussion, le jeu devient très vite ennuyeux et l'illusion retombe. Si on suit l'histoire sans s'arrêter, ça ne devrait pas trop se produire (ou alors c'est un effet recherché), mais si on veut chercher les petits secrets que le jeu nous encourage à trouver, on va alors retraverser toute la map sans qu'il ne se passe plus rien alors que le temps joue soi-disant contre nous. 
C'est une dissonance très fréquente dans pas mal de jeux, certes, mais c'est d'autant plus flagrant dans un walking simulator.

Mis à part ça, c'est une très bonne expérience. Ne reste plus qu'à intégrer ces dialogues dans un vrai jeu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ginfizz

> Fais le 2 quand-même, quand tu pourras (idéalement pendant un semaine de vacances où t'auras le temps de le faire d'un traîte)


Arf, je risque de ne jamais y jouer dans ce cas, surtout qu'en vacances j'ai encore moins de temps pour jouer  :haha: 

MP Echoes fait partie des opus Metroid que je compte faire un jour, même si a priori ce n'est pas celui qui m'emballe le plus, à cause de sa difficulté parait-il élevée et de son ambiance dark. Mais qui sait, peut-être me surprendra-t-il en bien ?

----------


## Momock

C'est le meilleur Metroid, à mon sens. Mais il a des trucs qui grattent (ce qui a pu faire ragequit certains  ::P: ).

----------


## Kl4w

Terminé *Zelda BOTW* sur Switch la semaine dernière, et quel jeu bordel !
Je me suis retrouvé plus d'une fois comme un gamin découvrant le JV, alors que ça fait plus de 25 ans que je le pratique maintenant.
Et au final, même après avoir "fini" le jeu et mis plus de 80h dedans, j'y retourne encore pratiquement tous les jours, et je découvre encore des choses.

Pourtant le jeu n'est pas non plus exempt de défauts, et il me paraît même clair qu'il n'est pas fait pour plaire à tous tellement certains choix me paraissent osés par rapport à un Zelda "classique".
Personnellement je ne retiens finalement que 2 défauts ("vrais" donjons trop courts et trop peu nombreux et ennemis de base pas assez variés), et ils restent négligeables comparés au reste. J'ai même aimé la mécanique d'armes qui se cassent sur laquelle beaucoup ont râlé, elle m'a "forcé" à tester des choses très différentes, et parfois franchement marrantes.
Le jeu se prête en plus totalement au concept même de la Switch et est parfaitement jouable sur des sessions de 15min comme sur des sessions de plusieurs heures, que ce soit sur grand écran ou en mobilité. Mine de rien ça a peut être renforcé aussi le plaisir que j'ai pu prendre sur le jeu.

Bref, je ne vais pas en faire des pages, tout a déjà été dit par d'autres, mais pour moi c'est un très grand jeu, et après la purge qu'a été le précédent (que je n'ai jamais fini d'ailleurs) autant dire que je ne m'y attendais absolument pas. J'ai d'ailleurs bien failli passer complètement à côté vu que c'est madame qui a craqué pour une Switch sur un coup de tête quelques jours avant la sortie, alors que j'avais tout annulé vu les premiers retours sur le matos.

Merci Nintendo de m'avoir fait mentir, je n'aurais pas cru vous revoir un jour à ce niveau, et encore moins avec un Zelda. Espérons que ça n'est pas juste un coup de chance !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Dishonored 2*
> 
>  le rythme est cassé toutes les 2 minutes soit par des cinématiques / dialogues soit par le level design en lui même.


???
Y'a pas masse de cinématiques/dialogues qui coupent l'action ? Tu confonds avec les vieux Metal Gear, nan ?  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> ???
> Y'a pas masse de cinématiques/dialogues qui coupent l'action ? Tu confonds avec les vieux Metal Gear, nan ?


Ah non, Metal Gear, c'est pas les cinématiques qui coupent l'action, c'est l'action qui coupe les cinématiques.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Fini *Bayonetta* sur PC. J'ai passé un excellent moment, c'est super fluide et presque chorégraphique, même si j'ai jamais maîtrisé les combos (souvent j'étais fier de sortir un super truc mais je ne savais presque jamais comment j'avais fait  ::P: ). On voit bien que le jeu accuse son âge mais pris dans les combats c'est pas vraiment important, il n'y a que les cut-scenes qui piquent un peu (bon il y en a beaucoup c'est vrai mais l'essentiel n'est pas là).
Je suis néanmoins pas totalement d'accord avec Pipomantis sur le "10/10 ! Tout le monde doit l'avoir putain !" : c'est un excellent jeu certes, mais c'est pas la perfection non plus. Je pense à la caméra parfois super génante (on combat des monstruosité énorme et la caméra reste orientée vers le bas proche de nous, parfois un léger dézoom aurait bien arrangé la lisibilité), la lisibilité d'ailleurs qu'est pas toujours évidente et c'est rien de le dire, quelques effet de distances ou de profondeur que j'ai trouvé mal foutu (

Spoiler Alert! 


le monstre des mers en faisant du surf j'ai trouvé ça bof

).

Bon ça fait quelques temps que je me méfie de l'enthousiasme débordant de Pipomantis et du ton surexcité qu'il utilise souvent, mais faut avouer que c'est un bon jeu !

----------


## Supergounou

> En réalité tu peux changer d'arme à la volée dans le menu de pause


T'es sérieux?  ::O: 

Bordel, normalement je test toutes les possibilités des menus, et là que dalle. Je me sens sale.

----------


## Sylvine

Franchement tant mieux pour toi, le jeu est sans doute mieux comme tu as fait.

Sinon t'as vu qu'on pouvait avoir une vue sonar dans le menu de pause aussi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

Ça je l'ai vu, mais je m'en suis servi zéro fois. Y a un réel intérêt?

----------


## Sylvine

Pas vraiment, ça peut éventuellement servir à se retrouver dans un niveau ou chercher des secrets, mais c'était juste une petite option amusante un peu planquée dans la pause.

----------


## Catel

> Pourtant le jeu n'est pas non plus exempt de défauts, et il me paraît même clair qu'il n'est pas fait pour plaire à tous tellement certains choix me paraissent osés par rapport à un Zelda "classique".


Encore faut-il considerer que "tout le monde" ait fait un Zelda et tienne a la formule classique.

Je connais la serie, plus ou moins la formule mais je n'ai fait que Phantom Hourglass donc on va dire que je suis étranger a Zelda. Bah dans ma position découvrir Breath of the Wild m'attire autant que découvrir Ocarina of Time ou Majora's Mask. Je suis completement open.

----------


## Thelann

Catel: Go emul=>Windwalker. Ca te permettera de te faire une petite idée des Zeldas sans casser ta tirelire (si tu n´as pas la console adéquate).

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai fini hier soir  * Half Life 2 : Ep1*  suite à un concours sur le topic des généreux. Résultat :
J'aurais mieux fait de le faire y a 10 plutôt que là. Le jeu est mou/chiant, le level design pas fou et en plus Alyx ne sait pas fermer sa grande bouche, elle est toujours là à parler et commenter des trucs. Heureusement, il se finit relativement vite (un peu mois de 4h), je vais tester de me faire l'Ep 2 dans la semaine pour voir si c'est un peu mieux ou pas du tout.

----------


## Sylvine

T'as pris le pire de la série là, même à l'époque c'était mouif.

----------


## Nephizz

L'episode 2 est largement supérieur au 1 sur à peu près tous les points de vues, sauf que Alyx est encore plus lourde. Mais si comme moi tu n'apprécies pas le personnage, le tout début du jeu devrait te plaire.  ::P:

----------


## Clydopathe

Ca veux dire que l'épisode suivant risque d'être un peu mieux?   ::):

----------


## Sylvine

Lol.

----------


## xlight111x

Idem, j'avais fait l'épisode 1 l'année dernière je l'avais trouvé ultra-chiant. Mais l'épisode 2 est largement mieux, à part la fin qui a failli me faire péter un câble.

----------


## Kl4w

> Encore faut-il considerer que "tout le monde" ait fait un Zelda et tienne a la formule classique.
> 
> Je connais la serie, plus ou moins la formule mais je n'ai fait que Phantom Hourglass donc on va dire que je suis étranger a Zelda. Bah dans ma position découvrir Breath of the Wild m'attire autant que découvrir Ocarina of Time ou Majora's Mask. Je suis completement open.


Même au delà du fait de ne pas connaître la série, j'ai adoré le jeu car j'ai passé un temps fou à parcourir la map sans but réel autre que le plaisir de l'exploration (que j'ai trouvé très gratifiante).
On est quand même très peu guidé au final à part un vague "réveillez 4 créatures et butez le boss de fin", et je sais que pas mal de personnes sont réticentes vis à vis de cette approche.
En tout cas pour moi, niveau qualité de la map et de son remplissage le jeu est une réussite totale, mais il faut aimer se balader partout.

----------


## Harest

> J'ai fini hier soir  * Half Life 2 : Ep1*  suite à un concours sur le topic des généreux. Résultat :
> J'aurais mieux fait de le faire y a 10 plutôt que là. Le jeu est mou/chiant, le level design pas fou et en plus Alyx ne sait pas fermer sa grande bouche, elle est toujours là à parler et commenter des trucs. Heureusement, il se finit relativement vite (un peu mois de 4h), je vais tester de me faire l'Ep 2 dans la semaine pour voir si c'est un peu mieux ou pas du tout.


Je m'étais justement arrêté dans cet Ep1 sans jamais avoir envie d'y retourner. Au vu de ton commentaire et des suivants, ça doit être un peu lié  ::ninja:: . J'ai pas touché à l'Ep2 du coup.

----------


## Supergounou

*Toki Tori 2+* (2013), joué grâce à l'event _"nique le backlog"_ sur CPCGift.



Puzzle/plateformer avec un doux relent de Metroid-like.

On dirige un poussin, qui ne sait que marcher dans un sens ou un autre, siffler une note ou faire un coup-de-cul sur place. Par de saut, pas de tir, rien. En avançant dans un pseudo monde ouvert, le joueur va rencontrer petit à petit divers éléments avec lesquels il pourra interagir, uniquement avec nos 2 boutons. De manière général, chanter attire et le stomp fait reculer, mais chaque type d'élément réagira différemment d'un autre en fonction de l'action choisie.

Le jeu se présente comme un jeu de plateforme, mais est d'avantage axé réflexion. Les tableaux s'enchainent les uns après les autres, de manière naturelle. On résout un puzzle, on avance, on enchaine avec une autre énigme, etc... 

Mais attention, c'est dur. Enfin, pas temps que ça une fois qu'on a compris les mécaniques de jeu, mais le jeu ne prend pas du tout le joueur par la main, au contraire il le met en situation et démerde toi. Je regrette d'ailleurs que certaines mécaniques ne soient pas mieux expliquées via un "tuto level-design" (on se comprend), parce que pour certaines il faut vraiment tâtonner et ça peut clairement rebuter le joueur sans patience/avec autre chose à foutre.

Une fois les mécaniques assimilées, on se retrouve face à un jeu vraiment très sympas, qui demande un peu de backtracking afin de progresser, ou pour récupérer les multiples objets cachés qui demanderont un encore plus gros sacrifice en neurones.

Une bonne expérience donc, mais à faire avec une petite vidéo gameplay (au début seulement) pour les moins acharnés, histoire de ne pas se décourager trop rapidement.

----------


## KiwiX

*State of decay*

15h de jeu, j'avais pas accroché la première fois puis je me suis mis à The Walking Dead sur netflix... J'ai été plus tolérant mais le jeu de base est moche, optimisé avec le cul, rempli de bugs... Et très répétitif avec une fin expédiée à la va-vite. De plus, il n'y a absolument aucun challenge (à part peut-être au tout début, et encore...). Je me suis bien amusé tout de même mais j'y retournerai sans doute pas de suite. Je vais attendre que la version "ultime" qui inclue les DLC (et quelques fix apparemment) soit soldée à 5 balles.

----------


## purEcontact

> ???
> Y'a pas masse de cinématiques/dialogues qui coupent l'action ? Tu confonds avec les vieux Metal Gear, nan ?


J'ai l'impression que le jeu m'a retenu de force avec ses cinématiques de merde dans le void ou sur le bateau : 2 hubs qui n'ont absolument aucun intérêt si ce n'est de regarder un personne t'expliquer l'histoire dont, très honnêtement, j'en ai rien eu à battre.
Dans le premier, y'avait une histoire qui tenait relativement la route avec des délires mystico-mystiques assez light.
Là, l'histoire, dès le départ avec les sorcières et la grande méchante "qu'est trop méchante parce qu'elle a des pouvoirs t'as vu", m'a juste largué.
Au pire, si l'histoire me plaisait pas, le hub était un vrai niveau.
Là, encore une fois, rien.

Dans le level design, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il y avait des murs partout.
J'ai eu l'impression qu'il était moins fluide que dans le premier.
C'est peut être pas une réalité et c'est peut être ma façon de jouer qui fait que je me suis heurté systématiquement à des murs mais au global, j'ai pas trouvé ça fou.

----------


## purEcontact

*Deus Ex : Mankin Divided.*
16 heures.

Le jeu n'est pas recommandable.
Il n'est pas mauvais en soit, mais il n'est pas bon.

Le jeu se laisse jouer mais la fin arrive comme un cheveux sur la soupe.
Le jeu te blinde de bières et autres alcools mais c'est la croix et la bannière pou choper du "mana" (ouais, de l'énergie mais c'est une barre bleue alors je vais appeler ça "mana", deal with it).
La terre entière te file des munitions létales et, de mémoire, comme dans le premier c'est ultra chiant de jouer en non létal de façon furtive : je fini soit par être au corps à corps, soit passer en mode "yolo je te bourre en te vidant 3 chargeurs de munitions IEM".

La première partie étant très pauvre en munitions non létal, je me suis dit que j'allais avancer doucement au corps à corps de chaque cible et les assommer.
Sauf que... le fait d'assommer des gardes te bouffe du mana.
Et par bouffe du mana, j'entends grignote ton maximum de mana.
Du coup, j'ai commencé sans savoir par augmenter mon maximum en me disant "j'aurais peu de pouvoir mais je pourrais bien les exploiter".
Que nenni !
Je me fais chier à m'infiltrer, à me placer correctement pour à la fois frapper mon ennemi au corps à corps et que les autres ne me repèrent pas et je suis "récompensé" par une diminution de mes stats...

Comme pas évoqué plus haut parce que j'ai effacé le paragraphe : le jeu te file 30L d'alcool de l'heure mais tu peux te gratter pour avoir des potions de mana.
A un moment, je me suis retrouvé avec 17 potions de vies et 0 de mana.
A savoir qu'en jouant non létal, je n'augmente pas ma vie donc autant dire que quand je me fais repérer, je meurs : "y'a pas de mind game".

Quête mémorable : récupérer Dominik.
Je vais pas trop spoil mais si vous faites les quêtes secondaires, on peut vous demander à un moment de récupérer un mec dans un QG.
Je me dis "ok, on va y aller lentement, tout clean et récupérer le gus".
C'est ce que j'ai fait : j'ai clean le QG.
Le QG, c'est une énorme salle de spectacle avec une 40aine de mecs pas très sympathiques, des alarmes, des caméras et quelques robots.
Autant dire que c'est pas la fête.
Je retourne tout le bâtiment, en non létal et sans déclencher l'alarme.
Je suis tout fier puis je me rend compte que mon gus était dans un tout petit hôtel, une dépendance du QG, dans lequel il y avait à peine une dizaine de gardes et quelques caméras.

Dépité, je retourne donc cet hôtel (je vous passe les détails mais je me suis pris les alarmes sans comprendre d'où ça venait et j'ai donc rechargé plusieurs fois).
Je trouve mon gugus, je le TRAÎNE dehors parce qu'on m'a dit de le faire sortir et de le ramener dans un endroit confortable : je comprends qu'il faut l'amener dans un autre hôtel du quartier.
J'insiste : je n'ai pas pris d'augmentation de force, je dois donc le faire glisser (en le lâchant régulièrement sans raison apparente).
A ce moment du jeu, je rappel que je suis Adam Jensen, un augmenté qui fait flipper les policiers qu'il croise parce qu'il est tellement augmenté qu'ils le considère comme une arme militaire.
A ce moment du jeu, je suis pas foutu de mettre le bonhomme sur ma putain d'épaule d'augmenté et de le porter.
Je râlais sur Dishonored 2 mais Corvo, qui n'est pas un surhomme augmenté (bon, il a d'autres trucs craqués), sait comment porter un cadavre.

Bref.
Je traine donc mon gus dehors.
L'indicateur de quête me fait faire le tour du QG par l'extérieur et m'emmène devant un bloc de béton d'environs 70 cm.
Je ne peux pas soulever mon gus, je me retrouve donc comme Claptrap devant son pire ennemi.
Je test pendant 10 bonnes minutes avant de me résigner de regarder ce qu'il y a un peu plus loin...
Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise que de me rendre qu'il y avait un garage dans l'arrière cours de l’hôtel que j'ai clean il y a maintenant 30 minutes...
Je me retraine donc Gus dans l'autre sens, je le largue dans son garage et je fini la quête.

Une mission secondaire qui aurait pu durer une demi heure m'a pris 2h.
Dans certains jeux, c'est une bonne chose parce qu'on aime se perdre.
Là, c'était 45 minutes à traîner un cadavre, 30 minutes à attendre que ma barre de mana se recharge et peut être 45 minutes où je me suis amusé.
C'est symptomatique du jeu.

Vous rajoutez à ça l'histoire aussi what the fuck qu'un Watch dogs (quoi que watch dogs tient plus la route, c'est dire) et vous avez un jeu non recommandable.
Maintenant, je l'ai pris en solde à -75%, il m'a coûte moins de 2€ (j'avais 10€+ en portefeuille steam) et, d'une autre façon de Dishonored 2, la façon dont j'ai abordé le jeu n'a pas été récompensé (pour le coup, a même été puni).
Si vous êtes en rade de FPS/RPG et que les jeux qui viennent de sortir sont un peu trop cher (Prey en tête qui a l'air pas mal), vous pouvez vous rabattre dessus mais c'est plus par absence de concurrents sur le créneau que par réel intérêt.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Ah punaise ouais comment elle était pourrie cette mission  ::|: . Franchement j'ai pris un énorme claque avec le premier DeusEx, j'ai bien apprécié Human Revolution, mais le dernier meeeh... Quand j'ai vu que Eidos ne ferait pas de prochain Deus Ex je me suis dit qu'après tout c'était aussi bien.

----------


## FericJaggar

Oh punaise, cette mission de merde ! Je suis bien content d'apprendre que je n'ai pas été le seul à en perdre le nord.

----------


## Nono

> *Toki Tori 2+* (2013), joué grâce à l'event _"nique le backlog"_ sur CPCGift.
> 
> http://cdn.edgecast.steamstatic.com/...g?t=1488471099
> 
> Puzzle/plateformer avec un doux relent de Metroid-like.
> 
> [...]
> Mais attention, c'est dur.
> [...]


Le premier épisode, j'ai perdu patience à même pas la moitié du premier monde. Je me demande s'ils ont fait pire avec celui-ci.
Moi qui l'avait pris en pensant que ce serait un parfait premier jeu pour un gamin...

----------


## Kl4w

Pas aimé non plus le dernier Deus Ex, trop de longueurs, une map au final toute petite, toujours des conduits d'aération dans tous les sens...
Par contre j'ai adoré le dernier Dishonored, fait en full stealth avec Corvo :D

----------


## hisvin

> Pas aimé non plus le dernier Deus Ex, trop de longueurs, une map au final toute petite, toujours des conduits d'aération dans tous les sens...



La réalité est aussi chiante.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> https://img1.lght.pics/Vnh.md.png
> La réalité est aussi chiante.


 ::lol::  C'est beauuuuu! T'aurais pu faire un rendu ombré au minimum  ::ninja::

----------


## Ginfizz

Tous ces retours moyen moins sur Deus Ex: MK m'ont plutôt refroidi. Je pensais le prendre, alléché par son actuel très bas prix, mais je vais peut-être reconsidérer cet achat finalement.  ::|:

----------


## FrousT

> Le premier épisode, j'ai perdu patience à même pas la moitié du premier monde. Je me demande s'ils ont fait pire avec celui-ci.
> Moi qui l'avait pris en pensant que ce serait un parfait premier jeu pour un gamin...


J'ai trouvé le 2 plus maîtrisé, au revoir les niveaux sans âme qui s'enchaîne comme dans le 1 pour laisser la place à une carte unique avec des zones à débloqués au fur à mesure. Non vraiment il était pas si mal ce petit jeu de canari...

----------


## schouffy

> Tous ces retours moyen moins sur Deus Ex: MK m'ont plutôt refroidi. Je pensais le prendre, alléché par son actuel très bas prix, mais je vais peut-être reconsidérer cet achat finalement.


C'est le seul épisode de la série que je n'ai pas terminé.
C'est peut-être moi et mes goûts qui ont évolué, mais j'en avais vraiment rien à battre de tout ce que le jeu racontait.

----------


## esprex

> C'est peut-être moi et mes goûts qui ont évolué


Surement parce que le précédent était déjà mauvais. J'ai pas encore fait le dernier mais si c'est du même acabit je risque de le lâcher au bout de deux heures.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi perso j'ai même pas réussi à faire le un: j'ai terminé la 1ère mission, et puis j'ai jamais eu l'envie de le relancer... Pourtant à l'époque j'avais retourner le tout premier Deus Ex de fond en comble, mais bon mes goûts (et mon temps libre également) ont du évoluer...

----------


## Supergounou

> Le premier épisode, j'ai perdu patience à même pas la moitié du premier monde. Je me demande s'ils ont fait pire avec celui-ci.
> Moi qui l'avait pris en pensant que ce serait un parfait premier jeu pour un gamin...





> J'ai trouvé le 2 plus maîtrisé, au revoir les niveaux sans âme qui s'enchaîne comme dans le 1 pour laisser la place à une carte unique avec des zones à débloqués au fur à mesure. Non vraiment il était pas si mal ce petit jeu de canari...


Tout à fait, le premier fait vraiment puzzle-game où l'on enchaine les tableaux à la suite via un menu nul, là où le 2 est tout de même bien plus ambitieux. Son seul gros défaut imo, c'est que certaines mécaniques indispensables à la progression sont mal expliquées (voir pas du tout).

----------


## Catel

> Moi perso j'ai même pas réussi à faire le un: j'ai terminé la 1ère mission, et puis j'ai jamais eu l'envie de le relancer... Pourtant à l'époque j'avais retourner le tout premier Deus Ex de fond en comble, mais bon mes goûts (et mon temps libre également) ont du évoluer...


T'as pas fait le un ou tu l'as retourné de
 fond en comble ?  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> T'as pas fait le un ou tu l'as retourné de
>  fond en comble ?


Je me suis perdu dans les comptes: c'est le 1er de 2000 que j'ai fait à fond, mais le premier "récent" (Human Revolution), j'ai pas tenu passé la 1ère mission

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini le premier en mode:  ::zzz::  perso.

Le deuxième je ne l'ai pas lancé encore mais si c'est dans la même veine que le premier ça ne servira pas à grand chose j'imagine...

----------


## Ammoodytes

Mais si vous dites "premier Deus Ex" pour parler de Human Revolution on va rien comprendre. Bande de sales d'jeuns !

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai fini *Half Life 2 : Ep 2*  hier en l'ayant enchainé après l'épisode 1. Y a pas à dire, il est plutôt mieux foutu, même si la partie de tower defense au début et la chasse aux stryder avec les bombes magiques m'ont un peu gonflé. Il a duré un peu moins de 4h, ce qui est plutôt bien. Par contre, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas eu de suite, j'aurais bien voulu visiter le vaisseau d'Aperture science moi.

----------


## pothi

J'ai finit The Sexy Brutale hier.




> *The Sexy Brutale*
> Offert par Nirm, un grand merci!
> Donc déjà je le classerais dans les jeux d'aventures, on se balade et on résout les situations qui se présentent à nous en l’occurrence on doit sauver tel ou tel personne qui va se faire assassiner. 
> Pour arriver à vos fins tel Bill Murray dans "un jour sans fin" vous pourrez recommencer la journée à loisir. Ca permet d'observer les déplacement des pnj qui sont automatiquement consignés sur votre carte, qui en plus de vous afficher la disposition des pièces, une molette de temps qui vous permet de voir ou sont les pnj à tel ou tel instant. C'est vraiment assez facile à prendre en main et on se plait à espionner les gens pour obtenir les informations dont on a besoin ou juste par simple curiosité. 
> 
> J'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié l'écriture du jeu, c'est vraiment assez frais ça donne envie d'aller au bout du jeu, la BO n'est pas mal non plus même si je suis pas fan de la partie opéra. 
> 
> Le jeu n'est par contre pas vraiment compliqué du coup je mettrais la barre d'age minimum assez basse un gamin débrouillard devrais bien s'en sortir et apprécier le jeu. C'est pas vraiment un reproche car j'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié résoudre tout ça et découvrir le manoir je trouverais même que c'est une qualité pour une fois que je me retrouve pas à regarder une soluce pour un jeu d'aventure 
> 
> Il m'aura fallu 6H pour le finir, il me manque pas grand chose pour le 100% succès mais je sais pas si je vais le relancer pour faire ça.

----------


## zorglub1422

Grimrock 1, mod Master Quest. Une pure merveille. Autant le 2 j'ai moyennement accroché, autant je rejoue toujours avec plaisir au 1, et surtout ce mod.

C'est le donjon original relifté, avec plein d'ajouts de bon aloi, quelques énigmes refaites, etc...

----------


## parpaingue

Bon j'ai fini *Outlast*. Je me suis probablement décidé à le faire à l'occasion de la sortie du second opus, qui est de l'avis général moins bon.
Ben c'était déjà pas folichon la première fois en fait. L'ambiance a fonctionné pour moi entre une grosse demi-heure et une petite heure, mais les mécaniques sont tellement simplistes, l'"infiltration" tellement pipo (au point de mettre des guillemets) et ses résultats binaires que très rapidement tout retombe comme un gros soufflé et boum, plus de tension, plus d'angoisse, échec, il reste juste un couloir scripté de jumpscares couplé à un simulateur de piles chinoises défaillantes pour ne pas buter contre des chaises ou des tueurs nyctalopes dans le noir omniprésent. Allez soyons gentils, y a deux-trois passages plutôt réussis tout de même, mais ça reste ridicule sur l'ensemble.
Mention spéciale au twist de la dernière partie 

Spoiler Alert! 


(le labo)

 qui fout le peu de scénario et d'ambiance du background en l'air de manière ultra-cliché et franchement ratée.

Pour ne rien arranger j'ai fait STASIS récemment donc j'ai largement eu ma dose de 

Spoiler Alert! 


pseudo-savants fous bidon



Bref si vous voulez de l'horreur typée je-me-planque, y a pas photo la référence reste la même: foncez sur les Forbidden Siren. Je ne compte pas les quelques missions des Thief super réussies (Shalesbridge Cradle  ::love:: ) parce que ce ne sont que des missions unitaires, mais jouez-y quand même aussi.

Mais bon retenons le point positif : maintenant je vais pouvoir m'amuser à chronométrer la pile de jeu vidéo la plus naze du monde entre Outlast, Alan Wake et Ju-on (l'étron sur Wii là, pas le film)  ::happy2:: 
Si vous avez d'autres suggestions je suis preneur, on deviendra milliardaires en faisant un top 10 sur youtube, on doit pouvoir faire un partenariat avec Duracell pour une pub  ::trollface::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Les Chevaliers de Baphomet 5* et je suis relativement déçu. Les décors sont somptueux. Les personnages sont généralement exceptés leurs animations parfois loupées et souvent rigides ainsi quelques soucis d'intégration avec le décor. La plupart des puzzles sont assez faciles exceptés quelque uns qui n'avaient que peu de sens (même avec la solution).

Le gros défaut est la lenteur / lourdeur des déplacements. C'est lent et du coup, on a le temps de s'ennuyer lors des déplacements.

----------


## Zerger

> Bon j'ai fini *Outlast*. Je me suis probablement décidé à le faire à l'occasion de la sortie du second opus, qui est de l'avis général moins bon.
> Ben c'était déjà pas folichon la première fois en fait. L'ambiance a fonctionné pour moi entre une grosse demi-heure et une petite heure, mais les mécaniques sont tellement simplistes, l'"infiltration" tellement pipo (au point de mettre des guillemets) et ses résultats binaires que très rapidement tout retombe comme un gros soufflé et boum, plus de tension, plus d'angoisse, échec, il reste juste un couloir scripté de jumpscares couplé à un simulateur de piles chinoises défaillantes pour ne pas buter contre des chaises ou des tueurs nyctalopes dans le noir omniprésent. Allez soyons gentils, y a deux-trois passages plutôt réussis tout de même, mais ça reste ridicule sur l'ensemble.


Ouais c'est exactement ça, le début est sympa... puis tu commences à remarquer de plus en plus les scripts et ca ruine tout !

----------


## Graine

J'ai terminé y a peu de temps la quête principale de SWTOR(Oui j'y joue assez peu en fait.)
Qu'est ce que j'ai galéré contre Vaylin(Même avec la strat des orbes vertes)

----------


## Clear_strelok

Terminé Ratchet & Clank: Operation Destruction.
Pas grand chose à ajouter par rapport à ce que j'ai déjà écrit si ce n'est que ça devient un peu moins maniable sur la fin. Il y a de grosses batailles rangées et avec les armes à leur stade finale qui balancent un déluge d'effets à chaque tir, le framerate souffre pas mal par moments. Mais sinon le jeu a le bon gout de ne pas tirer sa conclusion en longueur et j'ai hâte de passer à la suite. 




> Je découvre la série Ratchet & Clank avec *Opération Destruction*, quatrième épisode et le premier en HD.
> 
> C'est une autre victime de la première vague des jeux PS3 et ça veut donc dire qu'on a l'emballage complet: Des soucis techniques et surtout, surtout, cette abomination de reconnaissance des mouvements de la Sixaxis/Dualshock 3 que les développeurs se sentaient encore obligés de fourrer dans la gorge du joueur pour ne pas vexer Sony. Du coup on a quelques passages qui te font orienter la manette dans tous les sens par exemple pour éviter des véhicules en chute libre, et comme les grenades dans le premier Uncharted dont il faut orienter la trajectoire en penchant la manette, ce n'est pas bien, ce n'est pas bien du tout. Il est heureusement possible de désactiver la Sixaxis dans les options, ce qui fait passer les mini-jeux l'exploitant de pénibles à soporifiques. C'est déjà ça, mais ça ne reste pas bien. Plus jamais ça svp Sony, thx, xoxo.
> 
> Cette nuisance mineure mise de coté, c'est très amusant. L'arsenal est aussi vaste que les ennemis sont variés et comme le titre l'indique, la plateforme est largement secondaire et sa présence tient surtout à l'envie des développeurs de varier le gameplay entre les phases de combat où on casse tout, avec des particules qui volent dans tous les sens, des animations expressives et des mécaniques qui ont clairement été perfectionnées au fil des épisodes. (Je reprocherais simplement un certain manque de réactivité au niveau des mouvements lorsqu'on essaye de viser, surtout dans un jeu où la santé se vide très rapidement et où on est donc encouragé à bouger sans arrêt) L'action étant en plus bien dosée et les personnages relativement attachants, la lassitude ne s'installe pas.
> 
> Le bonus, et quel bonus, c'est que c'est une petite merveille technique. Facilement un des jeux les plus jolis de la génération précédente avec des scènes vivantes qui fourmillent de détails, des modèles de très bonne qualité, une image relativement nette avec peu d'aliasing et un design adorable, et tout ça à 60 merveilleuses images par secondes. Il y a quelques ralentissements lorsque les effets se font vraiment nombreux mais on est loin d'autres jeux de 2007 comme Uncharted où les difficultés initiales des développeurs à maîtriser la machine donnaient des résultats à la limite de l'injouable. Ici c'est joli et très réactif, et en dehors du gameplay Sixaxis et de quelques imprécisions lors des phases de plateforme (en particulier lorsqu'on contrôle Clank) je n'ai pas de reproches à adresser au gameplay, du coup je vais certainement terminer ça et je pourrais même enchaîner directement sur suite une fois que ce sera fait.

----------


## Wulfstan

Je viens de finir *Bioshock (Remastered)*.

Bon, je vais passer pour un hérétique. mais je n'ai pas aimé. Outre un gameplay extrêmement répétitif, le scénario m'a semblé très artificiel (les origines du héros, pourquoi il a été éloigné, comment et pourquoi il a été ramené) et je n'ai jamais été à l'aise avec les contrôles/le maniement du personnage, d'une manière que je n'arrive pas à expliquer. Tout cela m'a semblé assez lourd, peu intéressant dans l'ensemble et en plus je n'ai pas accroché aux décors (ce qui relève purement du goût je le conçois) n'étant pas du tout branché art déco. J'espère que j'accrocherai plus au second opus, que j'avais dû acheter pour pas cher au même moment que le premier.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Si t'as pas aimé le premier, le deux est pareil en moins bien.

Essaye plutôt Infinite si tu l'as ou passe sur Prey.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ah merde non, je n'ai pas Infinite. Pas grave, j'ai encore un long backlog à épurer. Merci.  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Le deux est un poil plus dynamique au niveau des combats vu que t'as arme et plasmide simultanément, mais ça reste vraiment pas ouf. Infinite est cool oui.

----------


## FericJaggar

Perso j'avais autant aimé le 2e que le premier, ne serait-ce que par le changement de perspective. Mais c'est vrai que si tu n'es pas amateur de l'ambiance et des décors tu risques de ne pas plus aimer.
Par contre Infinite hormis le scénar j'ai trouvé que c'était une purge. Le gameplay je veux dire, c'est horriblement daté. J'ai eu le tort de jouer dans la difficulté maximale, et certains passages sont plus des pics de difficulté ridicules qu'autre chose.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini y'a qques jours *Max Payne 2*, enchaîné peu après *Max Payne 1*.

Déjà, ça m'a rappelé le collège/lycée et rien que pour ça c'était cool.
Dans les deux cas, la formule marche toujours bien. Les deux jeux sont très similaires et se jouent pareil (contrairement au 3), je dirais que le 2 est plus simple car la gestion du bullet time est différente (plus on tue, plus c'est ralenti) et favorise le fracassage de large quantités d'ennemis en un seul ralenti. Le turbo rechargement aide bien aussi. Il y a quand même des passages bien cheatés avec type qui te one shot alors que tu viens juste d'ouvrir une porte et tu pouvais pas le voir venir.

MP1 était quand même a moitié rempli de niveaux bien pourris qui se ressemblent tous. Les trips dans l'inconscient sont toujours aussi pénibles. ça se finit en 5 heures.
MP2 a un rythme mieux maîtrisé, les niveaux sont plus variés et mieux remplis, et les armes sont plus fun, mais est aussi plus court (moins de 3 heures...)

Pour finir: Ce doubleur  ::wub::  et Mona  :Bave:

----------


## pothi

> J'ai fini y'a qques jours *Max Payne 2*, enchaîné peu après *Max Payne 1*.
> 
> Déjà, ça m'a rappelé le collège/lycée et rien que pour ça c'était cool.
> Dans les deux cas, la formule marche toujours bien. Les deux jeux sont très similaires et se jouent pareil (contrairement au 3), je dirais que le 2 est plus simple car la gestion du bullet time est différente (plus on tue, plus c'est ralenti) et favorise le fracassage de large quantités d'ennemis en un seul ralenti. Le turbo rechargement aide bien aussi. Il y a quand même des passages bien cheatés avec type qui te one shot alors que tu viens juste d'ouvrir une porte et tu pouvais pas le voir venir.
> 
> MP1 était quand même a moitié rempli de niveaux bien pourris qui se ressemblent tous. Les trips dans l'inconscient sont toujours aussi pénibles. ça se finit en 5 heures.
> MP2 a un rythme mieux maîtrisé, les niveaux sont plus variés et mieux remplis, et les armes sont plus fun, mais est aussi plus court (moins de 3 heures...)
> 
> Pour finir: Ce doubleur  et Mona


Pas trop mal vieilli du coup les max payne 1 et 2? J'avoue que niveau TPS bien fun pour moi ça reste une référence. Et le scénario est bien sombre comme dans un polar bien glauque.

Sinon c'est quoi la grosse différence au niveau du gameplay avec le 3?

----------


## schouffy

Oui ça a relativement bien vieilli au niveau des mécaniques principales je trouve.
Pour MP3 vs les autres : Le système de couverture, et le fait que le 3 est beaucoup plus radin en bullet time.
Le 1 et 2, quasiment chaque ennemi est tué au ralenti alors que dans le 3, t'es souvent obligé de te foutre en couverture et tirer au jugé (surtout en difficile) pour faire remonter la jauge. C'est très différent, mais ça reste tout aussi jouissif je trouve.

----------


## FericJaggar

T'as oublié que dans le 3 quasiment toutes les scènes d'action sont entrecoupées de cinématiques impossible à passer.

----------


## schouffy

Y'a tjs qqun pour le relever donc je me suis pas senti obligé  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

Comme j'ai profité des soldes Steam pour m'acheter *The Talos Principle*, j'en ai aussi profité pour m'acheter *Portal et sa suite*, 2 jeux auxquels j'avais déjà joué lors de leur sortie à l'époque ou j'avais une xbox360.
Déjà, j'avais oublié à quel point le 1er est court  ::O: . Daprès Steam, j'ai mis 4 heures pour le finir 2 fois: une normale, puis une en prenant le temps d'écouter/lire les commentaires des devs. (Au passage, je les trouve EXTRÊMEMENT intéressant, c'est dommage de n'en voir que sur ces jeux). Bon, le fait de jouer au c/s facilite grandement la tache, m'enfin quand même... Le 2, même plus long, reste très très court aussi.

Et c'est bien les seuls points négatif que je puisse trouver à ces jeux. GLaDOS se place dans le top 3 des antagonistes que je préfère de tous les jeux auxquels j'ai pu jouer (depuis mi-90). Elle est tellement attachante  :Emo: . Paradoxalement, elle est bien plus humaine que la plupart des personnages de jeu vidéo humains (et bien plus féminine que la plupart des protagonistes femmes, aussi  ::ninja:: .)

Mon préféré reste le premier, pour la pureté de ses mécaniques de jeu. Le deuxième, à mon avis, se perd trop dans de nouvelles mécaniques sous-exploitées (le changement de direction du tunnel bleu/orange, les fluides). Par contre j'adore Wheatley  ::wub:: , mais je n'aime pas le revirement de personnalité de GLaDOS qui devient trop gentillette et perd son coté piquante. Malgré ça la fin de Portal 2 est à mes yeux la meilleure fin que les devs pouvaient trouver. Pour un fois qu'une fin n'est pas ouverte!

Et les 

Spoiler Alert! 


différentes personnalités que l'on vire à GLaDOS

 à la fin du 1, ou 

Spoiler Alert! 


celles que l'on rajoute à Wheatley

 à la fin du 2! (quelle idée de génie).

Et les tourelles  :Emo: .
Et les tourelles ratées dans le 2  :B): .

Bref, je doute de trouver un jeu aussi prenant (et aussi marrant) que ces 2 là, en tout cas ça ne m'est pas encore arrivé (je crois). C'est rare que je me marre devant un jeu. Sourire, pouffer, souffler du nez, hoqueter un spasme de contentement, ouais, mais RIRE? Si vous avez des idées, n'hésitez pas! (aussi réussi que semble être *The Talos Principle*, j'ai pas l'impression que je vais me fouler une côte...)




> Je viens de finir *Bioshock (Remastered)*.
> 
> Bon, je vais passer pour un hérétique. mais je n'ai pas aimé. Outre un gameplay extrêmement répétitif, le scénario m'a semblé très artificiel (les origines du héros, pourquoi il a été éloigné, comment et pourquoi il a été ramené) et je n'ai jamais été à l'aise avec les contrôles/le maniement du personnage, d'une manière que je n'arrive pas à expliquer. Tout cela m'a semblé assez lourd, peu intéressant dans l'ensemble et en plus je n'ai pas accroché aux décors (ce qui relève purement du goût je le conçois) n'étant pas du tout branché art déco. J'espère que j'accrocherai plus au second opus, que j'avais dû acheter pour pas cher au même moment que le premier.


Moi il y a un truc que je ne supporte pas dans les 2 Bioshock, c'est l'Unreal Engine. Tu tire sur les mob, t'as 2 ou 3 pauvres giclées de sang toutes moches (qui ne marquent pas le sol ou les murs), et aucune trace sur leur corps. Ça me casse l'envie de tirer sur les ennemis. Pour un Doom-like (récent), je trouve que ça tache.

----------


## schouffy

ça n'a rien à voir avec l'Unreal Engine, c'est juste que c'était pas leur priorité.

----------


## Zodex

En fait, je fais une fixation sur la manière dont le sang gicle dans la plupart des jeux de tir qui utilisent l'UE. Les Bioshock, Bulletstorm, Les Gears of War, etc. J'avoue, c'est très con.

----------


## Haelnak

Tu en as parlé à ton psy ?  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Joue à Chivalry ça va peut-être t'aider  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour ce qui est de rire, t'as joué à South Park ?

----------


## Pitchblack

> Comme j'ai profité des soldes Steam pour m'acheter *The Talos Principle*, j'en ai aussi profité pour m'acheter *Portal et sa suite*, 2 jeux auxquels j'avais déjà joué lors de leur sortie à l'époque ou j'avais une xbox360.
> Déjà, j'avais oublié à quel point le 1er est court . Daprès Steam, j'ai mis 4 heures pour le finir 2 fois: une normale, puis une en prenant le temps d'écouter/lire les commentaires des devs. (*Au passage, je les trouve EXTRÊMEMENT intéressant, c'est dommage de n'en voir que sur ces jeux*)...


Si tu aimes ce genre de trip, le commentaire audio de *Riddick : Escape from butcher Bay*, était aussi assez bon. Et le jeu est très bien, ce qui ne gâche rien.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Dirt Showdown* dans le cadre de l'évent Backlog, en 6h et en mode facile.
Très agréablement surpris par le jeu: c'est de l'arcade pure et assumée, mais les épreuves sont variées et plutôt marrantes, finalement les courses classiques sont presque les plus fades. Graphiquement ça a bien veilli et ça tourne TAF à 60fps sans aucun problème.

Quelques screens du jeu:

----------


## Zodex

> Tu en as parlé à ton psy ?


Je peux pas, j'arrive pas à me souvenir où je l'ai enterré  :Emo: 




> Joue à Chivalry ça va peut-être t'aider 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pour ce qui est de rire, t'as joué à South Park ?


Chivalry, c'est du multi, non? Je ne joue qu'en solo. Et South Park, je ne connais pas du tout, je n'ai jamais regardé un seul épisode de la série... (au bûcher toussa...) Après le jeu m'avait l'air un peu trop simple pour du RPG, moi dans ce domaine j'aime en chier.




> Si tu aimes ce genre de trip, le commentaire audio de *Riddick : Escape from butcher Bay*, était aussi assez bon. Et le jeu est très bien, ce qui ne gâche rien.


Ah je me rappelais plus qu'il y avait des commentaires audios sur ce jeu. Je l'avais beaucoup aimé (j'adore les 3 films, l'univers et le personnage) mais jamais fini car j'ai horreur des jeux d'infiltration. Ouais, je suis pas chiant comme mec  :Cigare: .

----------


## Sylvine

Fini Wyv & Keep, un petit puzzle game tout simple et tout mignon.

Cherchez pas une originalité de fou, en gros c'est du Sokoban, les seules originalités viennent du contrôle de deux persos en même temps et des objectifs secondaires.
Pour chaque niveau on peut gagner 3 médailles :
-La première en prenant tous les trésors, ce qui revient en gros à augmenter la difficulté de chaque puzzle.
-La seconde en battant un chrono, là il faut connaitre le puzzle sur les bout des doigts, parce que, Sokoban oblige, une erreur de manipulation peut forcer à refaire le niveau du début.
-La troisième est la moins intéressante, elle comptabilise le nombre de fois où on a refait le niveau, sachant que retourner à la liste de sélection des niveaux et reprendre le même niveau réinitialise ce compteur. Ça aurait pu être intéressant si à la place on avait eu la même médaille mais pour tout un chapitre, comme ça il aurait fallu se souvenir de plusieurs puzzle à la fois, histoire de faire travailler encore une autre zone du cerveau.

En théorie c'est jouable en coop (local ou internet), mais vu que tous les puzzles sont prévus pour être faisable seul, bof, ça va être le truc classique à la Portal 2 avec un cerveau et un exécutant.
Le seul truc où je verrais l’intérêt c'est pour faire du speedrun sachant que t'as bien moyen de gagner du temps à deux, mais si voulez juste avoir les médailles ça se chope très bien seul.
Après y'en a qui jouent à des point & click à deux DONC VOUS FAITES COMME VOULEZ.

Au chapitre des griefs, la construction des niveaux en blocs avec les persos qui prennent quasiment la place d'un bloc rend certains sauts assez dur à placer, inutile de dire que quand on essaye de se dépêcher pour choper une médaille il y a de quoi bouffer sa manette.
Aussi sur la fin j'ai découvert une espèce de "triche" qui me permettait de passer pas mal d'obstacle, d'habitude j'aime bien découvrir ce genre de techniques où t'as l'impression de trouver ta solution au lieu de celle des développeurs, mais pour le coup ça m'a un peu pourri certains puzzles (parce qu'en vrai j'étais pas sûr que c'était vraiment de la triche et que ça devient assez ardu sur la fin).

Sinon y'a quelques petites surprises sympa le long de l'aventure, mais je vous laisse découvrir ça si le jeu vous tente, mais en gros c'est un petit jeu choupinou avec une chouette présentation.
Petit exemple tout bête, on a des notes à lire de temps en temps, et suivant avec quel perso on le fait ça déclenche pas le même dialogue, du coup je recommençais les niveaux juste pour découvrir les deux versions. 


Pour faire court, si ça ça vous donne pas envie, perdez pas votre temps :



Ça a l'air de rien comme ça, mais pour arriver à ça il faut se transformer en robot et refaire le truc 500 fois, moi ça me fait kiffer mais ça sera sans doute pas pour tout le monde.

----------


## Pitchblack

Et un jeu de plus terminé pour le concours des Assassins du Backlog d'EvilBlackSheep.
Ce coup là c'était *Tales from the Borderlands*.

Un TellTale honnête si on le prend comme visual novel "de luxe". Comme objet ludique par contre, c'est juste sans aucun intérêt.
L'intrigue consiste en un chasse au trésor assez classique, sans grande surprise, mais l'appropriation des codes visuels des Borderlands rend bien.
Content de l'avoir fait, mais dans le genre, je préfère Walking Dead S1, et le Fable : j'avais un peu plus l'impression de jouer et de chercher à avancer par moi-même, ici les rails sont vraiment trop apparents.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ... (au sujet de *Riddick : Escape from Butcher Bay*)
> 
> Ah je me rappelais plus qu'il y avait des commentaires audios sur ce jeu. Je l'avais beaucoup aimé (j'adore les 3 films, l'univers et le personnage) mais jamais fini car j'ai horreur des jeux d'infiltration. Ouais, je suis pas chiant comme mec .


Pareil, grand fan du personnage et de l'univers baroque autour (quoique j'ai trouvé le dernier film assez faible). 
C'est un peu mon Conan de l'espace, ce personnage.

Pour en revenir au jeu, je me rappelle qu'il y avait un ventre mou au milieu avec le passage dans les tunnels et les espèces de goules, peu avant la fameuse opération des yeux.
Mais il y à sur la fin des niveaux vraiment mémorable, notamment le quartier final tout propre de sécurité maximum+++, avec son temps de promenade de 15 secondes. C'était grand  ::lol:: 
Un jeu que j'ai adoré finir, avec une ambiance vraiment remarquable.

Je n'ai pas retouché au prequel-remake-whatever "Assault on Dark Athena", je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut.

----------


## schouffy

Pitchblack, t'es fan de Riddick ? Incroyable  ::ninja:: 
Dark Athena est cool aussi.

----------


## Zodex

> Je n'ai pas retouché au prequel-remake-whatever "Assault on Dark Athena", je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut.


J'y ai joué plusieurs heures aussi, mais il m'a semblé encore plus axé sur l'infiltration. Sinon ça avait l'air vraiment excellent. Et c'est juste la suite directe de Escape from Butcher Bay  ::ninja::

----------


## Pitchblack

> Pitchblack, t'es fan de Riddick ? Incroyable


Oui, n'est ce pas ?  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'y ai joué plusieurs heures aussi, mais il m'a semblé encore plus axé sur l'infiltration. Sinon ça avait l'air vraiment excellent. Et c'est juste la suite directe de Escape from Butcher Bay


Another one bites the Backlog  ::ninja:: 
Bon, ça me laissera probablement une meilleure impression que le dernier film.

----------


## Zodex

> Another one bites the Backlog 
> Bon, ça me laissera probablement une meilleure impression que le dernier film.


Il est dispo ni sur GOG ni sur Steam. Moi j'ai bien aimé le dernier film, même si quand même un peu trop "inspiré" de Pitch Black (je veux dire, on dirait un "remake").

----------


## lustucuit

> Fini Wyv & Keep, un petit puzzle game tout simple et tout mignon.
> (Blabla)
> moi ça me fait kiffer mais ça sera sans doute pas pour tout le monde.


Merci pour le retour, je l'avais acheté parce que le genre m'intéresse, ça va me motiver  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Prey* en une vingtaine d'heures.

Dans l'ensemble je suis plutôt content, mais certains problèmes m'ont pas mal gâché le plaisir.

La station spatiale est top à parcourir : c'est grisant de se balader à son rythme dans tous les secteurs, de fouiller le moindre bureau de fond en comble, de s'en garder pour plus tard... j'ai déambulé comme ça me chantait et rien que pour ça je pense que le jeu vaut le détour. C'est le truc que j'étais venu chercher et je ne suis pas déçu.

Pour ce qui est du gameplay ça fait l'affaire... les mimics sont des adversaires assez intéressants (même si ça fini par être redondant et qu'évidemment les bestioles manquent de personnalité) et les armes sont assez variées. J'ai quand même fini par tourner en rond sur le dernier tiers, à peu près toujours la même tactique à quelques exceptions près. J'ai joué dans le niveau de difficulté "Hard" et je n'ai pas rencontré une grande résistance (les premières heures sont impeccables par contre). Par contre j'aurai aimé des ennemis "uniques" pour rythmer le jeu : on fait la même chose dans tous les secteurs, c'est monotone. A part un quartier qui ressort du lot, c'est trop similaire. Bioshock est bien meilleur à ce petit jeu.

J'ai deux gros problèmes avec le jeu qui sont ses personnages et comment il raconte son histoire (sans spoiler bien sûr).

Il y a très peu de personnages marquants. A part le/la protagoniste et son frère j'ai eu affaire à une cohorte de NPC qui ne sont que des noms et qui passent le plus clair de leur temps à rester plantés là les bras ballants. Mis à part quatre d'entre eux qui ont droit à une palanquée d'enregistrement vocaux pour qu'on les remarque (d'ailleurs ce sont les seuls que j'étais capable de reconnaître et c'est voulu par les développeurs donc il y a au moins ça...) ce n'est qu'une bande de playmobils. Il y a bien un p'tit antagoniste qui sort de nul part en fin de jeu mais difficile de s'y intéresser, ça reste une caricature comme les autres. C'est un gros problème vu que les choix moraux sont au centre du jeu et que je n'en avais absolument rien à faire de tous ces gugus.

Ensuite y a un problème que j'arrive pas à ignorer pour l'histoire. Ok, c'est le genre de jeu où on sait déjà qu'il y a anguille sous roche et qu'on comprendra tout au twist final. Du coup je dois m'attendre à tout... et je fini par rien en attendre (tout peut arriver au bout du compte). Et ça me gênerais même pas si le jeu était plus intriguant sur la longueur, sauf que les grosses informations qui font office de coup de théâtre (?) arrivent extrêmement lentement. Je me souviens d'une vidéo dans un bureau (premier jalon) puis une autre vidéo dans un autre bureau (très éloigné du premier d'ailleurs, à tel point que j'étais bien déçu de ce que j'y ai découvert) et enfin la scène d'après-générique qui elle a le mérite d'être très intéressante et de révéler le secret du jeu. Ce qui m'embête c'est de ne pas avoir été mené en bateau : en gros je me suis presque fiché de tout en attendant le twist final. Pas de fausses pistes ni de bon ou mauvais pressentiment.

Au passage, il y a beaucoup trop d'emails à lire pour caractériser chaque zone (ce qui permet d'apprendre comment chaque secteur s'est retrouvé dans son état actuel). C'est barbant mais je sauve quand même le quartier de l'équipage qui est une zone très réussie : un danger bien caractérisé et unique dans la station, une histoire intéressante (chasse au trésor/jeu de rôle). Trop de quêtes secondaires par contre pendant tout le jeu (la quantité sur la qualité).

Le jeu aurait pu vraiment me marquer si il était plus mystérieux, intriguant et moins antipathique. Mais bon, parcourir la station valait le détour, et je me vois bien relancer le jeu dans un an ou deux pour le faire différemment.

----------


## Sylvine

Fini Her Story.
Bon, pas à 100% parce que ça commençait à me fatiguer de taper des mots clés au pif juste pour essayer de remplir une jauge.

Sympathique, mais évidemment très court et simpliste.
Il faudrait que ça soit inclut dans un jeu d’enquête policière un peu plus ambitieux, coupler ça a avec un point & click où tu vas chercher les indices en te basant sur les témoignages.
Bon, en fait j'ai un peur que quelque soient les moyens que tu mettes dedans, le principe du jeu d’enquête ne soit qu'une chimère et qu'au final ça restera toujours un jeu de piste à tâtons.

Peut-être qu'avec de la génération procédurale et une IA un peu chiadée il y a moyen de faire quelque chose, malheuresement on se le saura sans doute jamais vu que les éditeurs préfèrent faire des open worlds avec des brunes tsundere tendance non-japonaise.

----------


## Euklif

> Il est dispo ni sur GOG ni sur Steam.


C'est "bizarre" ces jeux qui disparaissent purement et simplement des catalogues... Fait pas bon être une "petite" licence dans ce monde sans occasion...


Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai du coup vérifié s'il était toujours dispo en dl sur gog puisque je l'avais déjà acheté et c'est le cas. L'honneur est presque sauf.

----------


## RegisF

> Oui, n'est ce pas ? 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


C'était génial... jusqu'au 3 :/

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Mass effect 3* 
fini. Jeu très très cool, fin "méééh" pour citer un youtubeur connu. 
Ma fin est la suivante : J'ai choisi de ne pas choisir. Sans doute les personnages trop verbeux sur la fin m'ont fait prendre un choix dont je n'avais pas saisi la portée. Ce qui au final revient à dire, j'ai fait tout ça pour ... rien ^^ De toute façon le "boss" final (qu'on n'affrontera qu'avec des lignes de texte) est pas terrible et son motif est digne d'un technocrate tout juste sorti de l'ENA. 
En revanche les cinématiques de batailles spatiales à la fin sont géniales.

----------


## FrousT

> De toute façon le "boss" final (qu'on n'affrontera qu'avec des lignes de texte)


Nier : Automata ???  ::w00t::

----------


## RegisF

> *Mass effect 3* 
> fini. Jeu très très cool, fin "méééh" pour citer un youtubeur connu. 
> Ma fin est la suivante : J'ai choisi de ne pas choisir. Sans doute les personnages trop verbeux sur la fin m'ont fait prendre un choix dont je n'avais pas saisi la portée. Ce qui au final revient à dire, j'ai fait tout ça pour ... rien ^^ De toute façon le "boss" final (qu'on n'affrontera qu'avec des lignes de texte) est pas terrible et son motif est digne d'un technocrate tout juste sorti de l'ENA. 
> En revanche les cinématiques de batailles spatiales à la fin sont géniales.


Tu sais que j'ai plus jamais touché à ce jeu à cause de cette fin ? Et aussi parce qu'elle ne répond à aucun des éléments posés dans le 1 & 2  :Emo:

----------


## IriK

> Tu sais que j'ai plus jamais touché à ce jeu à cause de cette fin ? Et aussi parce qu'elle ne répond à aucun des éléments posés dans le 1 & 2


Personnellement j'ai une technique pour ça : arrêté quand la coalition arrive en orbite de la Terre, le jeu s'arrête la pour moi  ::ninja:: 
Ou éventuellement au moins jusqu'au discours de Shepard dans le QG...

----------


## Zodex

> C'est "bizarre" ces jeux qui disparaissent purement et simplement des catalogues... Fait pas bon être une "petite" licence dans ce monde sans occasion...
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'ai du coup vérifié s'il était toujours dispo en dl sur gog puisque je l'avais déjà acheté et c'est le cas. L'honneur est presque sauf.


Ah oui je suis pas fou donc, j'étais persuadé de l'avoir déjà vu sur GOG, j'ai toujours hésiter à l'acheter c'est con.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Ah oui je suis pas fou donc, j'étais persuadé de l'avoir déjà vu sur GOG, j'ai toujours hésiter à l'acheter c'est con.


Pareil.
Je suis déception.
(/_regarde amoureusement son vieux dvd de Butcher Bay_)

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Personnellement j'ai une technique pour ça : arrêté quand la coalition arrive en orbite de la Terre, le jeu s'arrête la pour moi 
> Ou éventuellement au moins jusqu'au discours de Shepard dans le QG...


C'est vrai que le côté christique est inapproprié avec ce que le jeu nous offrait pendant 25h. On fait la guerre puis le final on règle ça sur dilemme quasi-biblique. WTF. 
Vous imaginez si on faisait ça pour réglé le conflit israelo-palestinien ? 



Spoiler Alert! 


Commandant Shepard, devenez le dieu des juifs et des musulmans et contrôlez-les tous ou tuez tout le monde pour mettre fin à la guerre et mettre tout le monde d'accord ou ne faites rien, rentrez chez vous et laisser le carnage s'opérer puisque vous ne voulez devenir ni Dieu ni Diable.

 Avouez que c'est trop simpliste comme résolution d'un conflit !

Sur ce jeu, les dev' ont été inspiré tout le long sauf sur le finish. Peut-être que laisser une fin ouverte aurait été approprié mais pas faire dans le bêtement radical.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Tu sais que j'ai plus jamais touché à ce jeu à cause de cette fin ? Et aussi parce qu'elle ne répond à aucun des éléments posés dans le 1 & 2


Bah perso je fais partie des mécréants qui ont aimé ME3 jusqu'à la fin (avec ou sans diaporama).
A la limite je trouve un peu cheesy le passage avec le Normandy, mais ce qu'il advient du monde selon les choix me suffit.
Je trouve un peu absurde d'attendre une _incroyable révélation de plus_ à la fin, les intrigues secondaires sont toutes bouclées auparavant.

Je me demande surtout si ce n'est pas le fait qu'il s'agisse d'une fin bien fermée qui embarrasse les déçus.

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai terminé *Prey.

*Et voici résumé de mon avis en quelques points parce que j'ai la flemme de mettre les formes :

*Oh oui, c'est bon !*
• gameplay riche et varié ouvert à l'expérimentation
• level design chiadé
• game design de qualité
• narration soignée et non-intrusive
• ambiance générale excellente
• Talos 1, un monde d'une rare cohérence
• une aventure globalement passionnante
• version PC nickel 

*Ah non, pas là, ça fait mal !*
• PNJs assez peu marquant, manquant de relief
• direction artistique parfois trop sage
• finesse des textures en retrait
• une petite portion de jeu pas bien intéressante vers la fin
• background un peu trop léger sur certains points

----------


## IriK

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Commandant Shepard, devenez le dieu des juifs et des musulmans et contrôlez-les tous ou tuez tout le monde pour mettre fin à la guerre et mettre tout le monde d'accord ou ne faites rien, rentrez chez vous et laisser le carnage s'opérer puisque vous ne voulez devenir ni Dieu ni Diable.
> 
>  Avouez que c'est trop simpliste comme résolution d'un conflit !


Ils ont tenté un truc, mais c'est complètement bancale, en plus d'etre en inéquation avec toute la trilogie.
Mais rappel toi d'une chose : 

Spoiler Alert! 


juste les IDA et les éventuels Geths

 sont réellement impacté par _la fin Rouge_




> Sur ce jeu, les dev' ont été inspiré tout le long sauf sur le finish. Peut-être que laisser une fin ouverte aurait été approprié mais pas faire dans le bêtement radical.


Une fin ou l'on déglingue une bonne fois pour toute les Moissonneurs, avec Shepard plantant le drapeau de l'Alliance sur la carcasse de l'Augure suivit après d'une parade dans le Présidium  :Eclope:

----------


## Catel

> J'ai terminé *Prey.
> 
> *Et voici résumé de mon avis en quelques points parce que j'ai la flemme de mettre les formes :
> 
> *Oh oui, c'est bon !*
> • gameplay riche et varié ouvert à l'expérimentation
> • level design chiadé
> • game design de qualité
> • narration soignée et non-intrusive
> ...


Prey = System Shock moins Shodan

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Une fin ou l'on déglingue une bonne fois pour toute les Moissonneurs, avec Shepard plantant le drapeau de l'Alliance sur la carcasse de l'Augure suivit après d'une parade dans le Présidium


L'idée de faire venir toutes les armées, de détruire que les moissonneurs et... les relais cosmodésiques, j'approuve. Dès le lendemain on aurait les turiens, quarien/geth et cie qui sont dans l'incapacité de quitter l'orbite terrestre et doivent se poser vivre sur terre. Etant donné que le relais est une technologie prothéenne que personne ne semble maîtriser ou dans la capacité de recréer sur le court/ moyen terme (pas même javik ?), bah ils sont tous chocolats. Au lieu de ça dans une de ces fins on voit les vaisseaux repartir, ou errer dans l'espace. 

Mais c'est pas tant la fin qui est mauvaise mais les motivations de l'ennemi ultime. Sa motivation je l'ai interprété comme ça : "je fais ce que j'ai envie, ta gueule !" Voilà merci au revoir.

----------


## RegisF

> Une fin ou l'on déglingue une bonne fois pour toute les Moissonneurs, avec Shepard plantant le drapeau de l'Alliance sur la carcasse de l'Augure suivit après d'une parade dans le Présidium


T'es pas corse pour rien <3




> Bah perso je fais partie des mécréants qui ont aimé ME3 jusqu'à la fin (avec ou sans diaporama).
> A la limite je trouve un peu cheesy le passage avec le Normandy, mais ce qu'il advient du monde selon les choix me suffit.
> Je trouve un peu absurde d'attendre une _incroyable révélation de plus_ à la fin, les intrigues secondaires sont toutes bouclées auparavant.
> 
> Je me demande surtout si ce n'est pas le fait qu'il s'agisse d'une fin bien fermée qui embarrasse les déçus.


Je vais pas revenir en détails sur les incohérences finales, ce qui me dérange surtout c'est la sensation d'une fin bâclée, pas prévue au départ et qu'on a imposait de force dans un cadre qui n'était pas fait pour ça. Par exemple, dans le 2, on a une longue mission sur une planète où le soleil te brûle et nous y allons parce que des Geths y vont parce qu'ils ont trouvé quelque chose pour flinguer les Geths. On n'en saura jamais plus, parce que cela fait partie des idées qui ont été abandonnées.

Tu me diras, on sauve pas toujours le monde et c'est intéressant de nous mettre face à cette vérité.




> L'idée de faire venir toutes les armées, de détruire que les moissonneurs et... les relais cosmodésiques, j'approuve. Dès le lendemain on aurait les turiens, quarien/geth et cie qui sont dans l'incapacité de quitter l'orbite terrestre et doivent se poser vivre sur terre. Etant donné que le relais est une technologie prothéenne que personne ne semble maîtriser ou dans la capacité de recréer sur le court/ moyen terme (pas même javik ?), bah ils sont tous chocolats. Au lieu de ça dans une de ces fins on voit les vaisseaux repartir, ou errer dans l'espace.


Ca ferait un super jeu. Dommage d'avoir fait Andromeda à la place  ::trollface::

----------


## FrousT

> J'ai terminé *Prey.*


Ça donne envie  :Bave:  J'ai vu trop de retour positif pour résister   :Vibre:

----------


## IriK

> T'es pas corse pour rien <3


Y a de ça sans doute  ::trollface:: 




> Ca ferait un super jeu. Dommage d'avoir fait Andromeda à la place


Bof, vue que cela n'aurait lieu que dans le système Hélios  ::ninja:: 
Et attend un peu, l'une des théories sur les créateurs des reliquats 

Spoiler Alert! 


serait que justement ce soit des créatures correspondant à l'idée de la fin synthèse

 de ME3  :Bave:

----------


## RegisF

> Et attend un peu, l'une des théories sur les créateurs des reliquats 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> serait que justement ce soit des créatures correspondant à l'idée de la fin synthèse
> 
>  de ME3


WOPITIN

 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## IriK

> WOPITIN


Même réaction quand je l'ai découverte  :^_^: 
Et avec les rapports médicaux sur Ryder dans l'épilogue, c'est possible.

----------


## Nephizz

*Salt & Sanctuary*: La version Vita avec le framerate à la ramasse (parfois), et les crashs. J'ai bien aimé. Jouabilité au poil, bonne DA, relativement bien construit dans sa progression malgré l'absence de carte. Et les devs ont quand même bien réussi à retranscrire les mécaniques d'un Souls like en 2D.

*Serious Sam: The First Encounter*: Inférieur sur tous les points à sa suite que j'ai faite quelques semaines plus tôt. En revanche le dernier level et le boss final sont totalement épiques. Bien mieux que le final boss de TSE. Et bien plus dur aussi, j'en ai chié alors que je jouais en normal.

----------


## Haelnak

*What Remains of Edith Finch*

C'était très bien mais honteusement court.  

Je vais détailler un peu en commençant par les points forts, les trucs qui font plaisir, et je terminerais par ce qui est moins cool, les trucs qui font chier (logique me dira-t-on). 

En premier lieu, on a le rendu visuel, globalement très bon, que ce soit au niveau des rendus ou de la direction artistique et ce malgré certaines limites techniques probablement dues à la taille réduite de l'équipe de développement.
On a donc droit à des lieux (très) riches en détails mais restant crédibles et cohérents, et les différentes idées esthétiques servant le scénario sont bien mises en application. C'est parfois original, parfois moins, mais ça fait mouche à chaque fois, ou presque. 
Concernant l'histoire, on est au même niveau, c'est bien écrit, plutôt singulier, l'anglais se lit tout seul (seule lange disponible) et on a envie d'en savoir plus. 
Sur le plan sonore c'est classique même si je trouve la doubleuse de notre personnage très bonne (on joue une jeune fille), avec une voix agréable à l'oreille malgré un léger _vocal fry_ (ça reste subtil). Les rares autres acteurs font le taf. 

Et maintenant les deux trucs qui fâchent, la vitesse de déplacement et la durée de vie.
C'est bien simple, on joue une ado qui marche très doucement, disons en mode_ "normal tranquille, je sens l'odeur de l'humus et j'écoute les oiseaux chanter en jouant du hang drum tout en fumant de l'herbe"_, et dans un jeu vidéo, même dans un walking simulator, ça peut devenir pénible de ne pas être en mesure d'accélérer le pas, notamment sur la partie en extérieur. Je suppose que c'est un choix des devs pour gonfler le temps de jeu... Mais c'est surtout le joueur que ça gonfle. 
Surtout que le temps de jeu est malgré tout famélique, et c'est le deuxième gros point noir du jeu : il est putain de court. Il faut compter entre 2h et 2h30 pour arriver au bout en traînant un peu, alors que le perso principal est hyper lent. C'est dire... 
Et comme j'en vois venir certains balancer du _"han non mais ho, si c'est dense et surkiffant pendant 2h, c'est mieux que 10h diluée, vil consommateur d'open-world AAA-next ! Mécréant ! Gourgandine ! Coprolithe !"_ et à ces personnes je répondrais par l'affirmative bien sûr si c'était le cas. Sauf que ce n'est pas le cas. On a une histoire assez diluée sur une période de jeu bien courte. 
Résultat ? Bah on pourrait raconter l'intégralité du jeu, mot pour mot, sans faire de raccourcis, en 10 à 15 minutes avec un débit de paroles normal. C'est du même acabit qu'une très courte nouvelle.

En gros, c'était très bien mais honteusement court.

----------


## Illynir

Alors déjà le jeu est en français vu que j'y ai joué comme ça. T'as encore chopé une version sur un tracker russe toi.  :tired:   ::ninja:: 

Perso vu l'expérience visuelle/d'idées que j'ai eu, je ne regrette rien. 2 H ça me va très bien, c'est sans nul doute le meilleur walking simulator que j'ai fait depuis le début, après ouais je peux comprendre qu'ils aient voulu rallonger un peu la sauce pour dépasser les deux heures vu la politique de remboursement qui n'est pas en leur faveur, c'est chiant que le perso se traîne effectivement mais ça permet aussi de prendre le temps de regarder les alentours finalement. Des détails que je n'aurais surement pas vu si le perso traçait et connaissant mes habitudes de jeu. Et des détails le jeu en a énormément dans le décor et l'environnement, donc pour moi ça a été un mal pour un bien.

----------


## Haelnak

> Alors déjà le jeu est en français vu que j'y ai joué comme ça. T'as encore chopé une version sur un tracker russe toi.


 :tired: 

J'ai vu que c'était développé par une petite team, du coup j'ai supposé que c'était en anglais uniquement. 




> Et des détails le jeu en a énormément dans le décor et l'environnement, donc pour moi ça a été un mal pour un bien.


Yep, c'est bourré de détails et j'aurais bien aimé jeter un œil à des endroits où j'étais déjà passé sauf que la lenteur du perso m'a littéralement dissuader de revenir sur mes pas.

----------


## Zodex

> bla


Ah merci pour le retour nAKAZZ (t'avais le caps lock activé quand t'as créé ton pseudo et tu t'en es aperçu trop tard ? ::ninja:: ) ce jeu est dans ma liste de futurs achats car le test de Netsabes m'a bien donné envie. Malgré tout je vais probablement attendre quelque soldes, je ne le pensais pas si court. Je n'ai jamais joué à un "Walking Simulator", mais je compte bien commencer par ce qui semble être une petite perle.

----------


## Haelnak

> t'avais le caps lock activé quand t'as créé ton pseudo et tu t'en es aperçu trop tard ?


Tu as oublié d'avoir du goût quand tu as choisi le tien gros enfoiré ? 










 ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

:^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah merci pour le retour nAKAZZ (t'avais le caps lock activé quand t'as créé ton pseudo et tu t'en es aperçu trop tard ?) ce jeu est dans ma liste de futurs achats car le test de Netsabes m'a bien donné envie. Malgré tout je vais probablement attendre quelque soldes, je ne le pensais pas si court. Je n'ai jamais joué à un "Walking Simulator", mais je compte bien commencer par ce qui semble être une petite perle.


Firewatch.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Firewatch.


Ethan Carter?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ethan Carter?


Beaucoup trop lent. Beau, mais lent à mourir. Je m'y suis bien ennuyé au final.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Beaucoup trop lent. Beau, mais lent à mourir. Je m'y suis bien ennuyé au final.


Mais quand même, tellement beau! Et assez court, donc je recommande.

Et il est tellement beau! (je l'ai déjà dit?)

----------


## Zodex

> Firewatch.


Oui, quand il est sorti j'avais un pc trop peu puissant pour le faire tourner mais effectivement maintenant c'est une bonne idée, et en plus il est dispo sur GOG! Hop, wishlisted. Merci me l'avoir rappelé.

----------


## Cabfire

SOMA, quand même.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ethan Carter?


Avec les énigmes casse-couilles qui te bousillent le plaisir de la promenade ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Avec les énigmes casse-couilles qui te bousillent le plaisir de la promenade ?


Je me souviens juste d'avoir tourné un peu à un moment, pas d'énigmes qui m'auraient bloqué  ::unsure:: 

SOMA il est dans mon inventaire depuis octobre dernier, pas mis dans mes jeux parce que je pensais que ça m'inciterai plus facilement à y jouer  :Facepalm:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Vaut mieux faire un petit SOMA que de tomber dans KONA.

----------


## Haelnak

> Vaut mieux faire un petit SOMA que de tomber dans KOMA.


Surtout qu'il a arrêté le jeu vidéo.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Merde...

----------


## Zodex

SOMA j'ai peur de voir un Amnesia SCI-FI. J'aime la Sci-Fi mais de l'Amnesia j'en ai bouffé et les mécaniques de jeux deviennent très vite redondantes.

----------


## Zerger

SOMA c'est de la ballade sur rail avec quelques monstres à esquiver, mais ca reste loin du gameplay de Amnesia TDD

Par contre, l'ambiance du jeu vaut le détour  :;):

----------


## Zodex

> SOMA c'est de la ballade sur rail avec quelques monstres à esquiver, mais ca reste loin du gameplay de Amnesia TDD
> 
> Par contre, l'ambiance du jeu vaut le détour


Marrant, parce que pour moi "ballade sur rail avec quelques monstres à esquiver" ça correspond parfaitement à ce que j'ai ressenti sur les Amnesias.

----------


## Zerger

Bah c'est du même niveau que A Machine for Pigs
Dans The Dark Descend, c'est pas tout à fait linéaire et les puzzles demandaient un poil de réfléxion. Les montres étaient plus chiants à esquiver aussi

----------


## schouffy

Soma c'est génial, si j'avais un seul walking sim à retenir ce serait celui-là.
L'histoire et l'ambiance sont ouf.

----------


## Cabfire

SOMA devrait être d'utilité publique :D

----------


## Zodex

::|:  Nan mais c'est bon, n'essayez pas de me faire changer d'avis, je n'ai aucune volonté et trop de jeux à jouer. 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Ça fait un moment qu'il est dans ma wishlist GOG, la prochaine fois qu'il est en promo je saute dessus  ::ninja:: )

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Hitman GO* dans le cadre de l'event du backlog de cpcgifts. Le jeu est sympa, mais il est surtout pensé pour des petites parties (genre, 10-20 minutes) et trahit bien ses origines mobiles. J'ai enchaîné les niveaux pour le finir et il y avait une certaine lassitude sur la fin. J'ai utilisé les indices pour faire à 100% chaque niveau (genre j'essayais quelques fois tout seul, puis j'utilisais les indices pour passer au suivant).

La preuve que je l'ai fini se trouve sur ma page Steam des achievements.

----------


## Marmottas

> La preuve que je l'ai fini se trouve sur ma page Steam des achievements.


Bah il t'en manque 4 !  ::P:

----------


## Cabfire

Moi j'ai fini *Undertale* il y a quelques jours, goty 2015 quoi, ou pas loin selon les sources.

Bon alors c'était sympa et fraie, surtout si on prend en considération le fait que c'est fait pas une seule personne, c'est surtout ça le truc. Après j'ai pas bien compris le battage autour mais à la limite ça ne me concerne pas vraiment. J'ai passé un moment agréable, c'est ce qui compte.


Ensuite j'ai enchaîné avec *Furi*,

Et la honnêtement, pour tout ceux qui hésite à cause de la difficulté ou autre, il faut vraiment y aller. Ce jeu c'est l'école du gameplay, et de la précision à tout instant. J'ai trouvé le jeu juste sur tout le long, exigeant et difficile par moment mais c'était toujours de ma faute si ça ne passait pas, jamais injuste le truc. 

Voila !

----------


## Momock

> Ensuite j'ai enchaîné avec *Furi*,
> 
> Et la honnêtement, pour tout ceux qui hésite à cause de la difficulté ou autre, il faut vraiment y aller. Ce jeu c'est l'école du gameplay, et de la précision à tout instant. J'ai trouvé le jeu juste sur tout le long, exigeant et difficile par moment mais c'était toujours de ma faute si ça ne passait pas, jamais injuste le truc.


Ce qui me fait hésiter c'est la durée de vie (et, paraît-il, les longueurs entre les boss).

----------


## Cabfire

C'est court, on va pas se mentir. Mais comme le jeu est relativement intense j'ai trouvé que c'était bien. 
Les phases entre les boss tu appuie sur A et tu te laisse guider. C'est un peu le repos du guerrier, tu en as besoin, et ça introduit de manière assez puissante ce qui va venir.

Ah et j'ai pas parlé de l'OST... mais bon, il n'y a pas besoin je pense.

----------


## Zerger

> Ce qui me fait hésiter c'est la durée de vie (et, paraît-il, les longueurs entre les boss).


Ouais, faut patienter 30 secondes entre chaque combat, c'est intenable  ::ninja:: 

La durée de vie est correcte, surtout que les combats sont assez intensifs. Et si tu as trouvé ça trop court, tu peux tenter le mode Furier une fois le jeu fini. Tous les boss ont des patterns améliorés, ce qui réduit la sensation de "déjà vu" et vu le challenge proposé.... ca prend plus de temps pour aller au bout de ce mode.

En plus y'a un DLC qui est sorti rajoutant un boss ou deux.

Mais faut jouer à Furi, ce jeu est une vraie pépite !

Bon sinon, je me suis refait happé par *Nuclear Throne*. C'est toujours aussi addictif, aussi intense et aussi impitoyable  :Boom: 
Je viens de réussir à buter le Throne pour la 3eme fois, sur le nombre de tentatives totales, c'est ridicule  ::ninja:: 
Vais tenter de réussir un run pour chaque perso, y'a tellement de trucs que j'ai pas débloqués

----------


## parpaingue

Bon, fini *Alan Wake*, j'ai été courageux je suis allé jusqu'au bout, même si j'ai vraiment failli le lâcher à l'épisode 3.

Ben c'était chiant. Rarement dans un jeu vidéo j'ai eu une telle sensation de remplissage avec une boucle de gameplay ennuyeuse à souhait.
Au jugé je dirais environ 85% de gameplay super basique chiant comme la mort, avec un rythme de jeu qui part régulièrement et méchamment en sucette, entre 15% de scènes d'exposition. Mention spéciale à l'épisode 3 super long et moins passionnant que plusieurs épisodes de Derrick enchainés  ::zzz:: 
Je critiquerais bien le level design sauf que c'est impossible: il n'y en a simplement pas. Couloir de deux mètres de large/arène jusqu'à  :Gerbe: 

Quand au scénario, seul intérêt, je vais me tenter à un super résumé qui épargnera aux curieux de se taper la purge qu'est ce jeu. Ça me permettra aussi d'en finir avec ce jeu en me marrant:

Alan Wake est un écrivain en panne d'inspiration qui se rend dans la ville campagnarde de pas-du-tout-Twin-Peaks-non-madame-ça-s'appelle-Bright-Falls avec sa femme pour se ressourcer.

Il ne se doutait évidemment pas de la terrible vérité: les montagnes environnantes sont le repaire d'une armée de bûcherons-ninjas photophobes et il arrive juste avant les phases finales du championnat de monde de lancer de hache, et croyez-moi y a des concurrents sérieux et nombreux. Au sommet de leur art, les ninjas se déplacent absolument sans aucun effet sonore, attaquent toujours depuis le hors-champ et sont parfois assistés de leur oiseaux photophobes attaquant aussi depuis le hors champ. Mais attention, eux ils font du bruit, c'est juste dommage que quand on l'entend il est trop tard pour se retourner et ce pauvre Alan se prend quand même la baffe.

La matriarche des ninjas étant jalouse que la femme d'Alan soit mieux modélisée qu'elle, elle la capture pour qu'il y ait un prétexte à un long et ennuyeux treck sur des chemins de montagne tout en désignant Alan la cible du championnat sus mentionné. Les ninjas sont très attachés à leur compétition, au point d'ignorer magnifiquement les PNJ, y compris armés d'un fusil à pompe, et foncent comme un seul homme lancer leurs haches sur notre héros.
Heureusement, celui-ci peut compter sur les placements produits (quoique avec des piles durant huit secondes, je suis pas certain que ce soit bon pour leur réputation) et son slip magique où il peut ranger un fusil et ses munitions.
Je préfère soigneusement ignorer où il range toutes ces piles, par contre ledit slip doit être troué vu qu'Alan perd (très) régulièrement tout ce qu'il a sur lui.

A ce moment là, le réalisateur se rend compte qu'il y a très peu d'ennemis différents, sniffe un rail de cocaïne et se dit "J'ai l'idée ultime, on va rajouter un ennemi formidable et varié: LE DECOR!"
Il envoie donc sur Alan des bidons, bobines de câbles, poutrelles et autres effets spéciaux et répand au sol des bouses de vache radioactives. Il y rajoute quelques débuts de pistes de background qui ne déboucheront jamais sur rien pour faire croire qu'il y a un scénario profond, sort un plot twist à la noix ultra prévisible et finit le jeu sur une séquence de plate-formes surprise.
Tellement surprise que j'ai réalisé qu'il y avait un trou simplement en tombant dedans. Protip: y en a deux ou trois à la suite.
Parce que oui, il y a un bouton de saut. Dans un survival horror/TPS. Qui doit servir cinq fois dans le jeu, juste pour faire chier avec un trou surprise.
Et après ça, décidément à court d'inspiration tout comme Alan, plutôt que de conclure on annonce une suite. De nos jours on ricane doublement à cette blague.
Fin.

Du pu**** de gâchis qui arrive typiquement quand des devs créent un joli background mais oublient de faire un jeu. S'il sortait de nos jours, Alan Wake serait surement un walking simulator en fait  ::|: 
Quand je pense à la réception que s'est mangé The Evil Within comparé à cet étron alors que c'est un jeu cent fois meilleur...*censure*

tl;dr: C'est de la merde.

----------


## schouffy

Dommage c'était presque crédible jusqu'à Evil Within  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bah il t'en manque 4 !


J'ai dit que je l'avais fini, pas que je l'avais fait à 100% pour avoir des achievements débiles.

----------


## Zerger

Parpaingue a vu la lumière  :;):

----------


## FrousT

> Ce qui me fait hésiter c'est la durée de vie (et, paraît-il, les longueurs entre les boss).


La durée de vie peut être problématique, mais avec une bonne promo c'est un must have  :Vibre: 

Les longueurs entre les boss, mais alors pas du tout, c'est totalement justifié (ça te laisse le temps de courir tout nue de joie dans ton jardin avant le prochain boss)





> Ah et j'ai pas parlé de l'OST... mais bon, il n'y a pas besoin je pense.


Et pourquoi pas ???  :Vibre: 



Moi j'ai fini des jeux concernant l'event killer bakclog

*Tomb Raider Legend* 

C'était... un jeux qui a 12 ans, voilà...

C'est buggé avec une caméra de merde et des contrôles à la Tomb Raider, c'est à dire tout pourri !!

Les phases de plateformes sont chiantes, les phases de combat sont anecdotique tellement elles sont simpliste, lock auto, tir, jump, jump, tir, JUMP AROUND §§

Mais c'était pas trop long, avec des environnements variés, et une histoire palpitan.. non j'déconne  ::XD:: 


TL;DR : Tomb Raider c'était mieux dans mes souvenirs parce qu’on avait très peu de comparaison de bon jeu de plateforme/shooter à l'époque  ::ninja:: 

Merci Flad  ::):   :tired:

----------


## Momock

> Les phases de plateformes sont procédurales


Ben non, au contraire (elles sont plutôt sur rail aimanté). Si tu veux de la plateforme procédurale (si ça existe...) faut plutôt voir du côté de Grow Up ou de Snake Pass.




> Les longueurs entre les boss, mais alors pas du tout, c'est totalement justifié (ça te laisse le temps de courir tout nue de joie dans ton jardin avant le prochain boss)


Ah ok. Je pensais que c'était peut-être comme dans Titan Souls, où il fallait se retaper de la marche pour rejoindre le boss à chaque mort (j'avais même pas dépassé la démo avec cette connerie).

----------


## Zerger

Non là, c'est juste la premiere fois. Quand tu perds, ca redémarre le combat

----------


## schouffy

C'est dommage c'est cool Titan Souls.
Quand tu arrives enfin à placer ta flèche t'as une bonne sensation.

----------


## FrousT

> Ben non, au contraire (elles sont plutôt sur rail aimanté). Si tu veux de la plateforme procédurale (si ça existe...) faut plutôt voir du côté de Grow Up ou de Snake Pass.


C'est vrai my bad, j'ai viré le mot du coup, il reste plus que "chiant" maintenant  ::ninja:: 

Faut arrêter de comparer Furi à Titan Souls par contre, je vais faire un ulcère  :tired:

----------


## Momock

Essaie quand-même de jouer à Tomb Raider: Anniversary. C'est vachement bien (alors que le gameplay de base est le même que dans Legend. C'est le level design qui fait toute la différence).

----------


## FrousT

Je l'ai aussi  ::):  Peut être un jour, ou si les généreux refont une opération kill the backlog mais là c'est pas possible, je suis sur DS3 et Hollow Knight (pour me laver les yeux un peu  ::ninja:: )

----------


## banditbandit

> Moi j'ai fini des jeux concernant l'event killer bakclog
> 
> *Tomb Raider Legend* 
> 
> C'était... un jeux qui a 12 ans, voilà...
> 
> C'est buggé avec une caméra de merde et des contrôles à la Tomb Raider, c'est à dire tout pourri !!
> 
> Les phases de plateformes sont chiantes, les phases de combat sont anecdotique tellement elles sont simpliste, lock auto, tir, jump, jump, tir, JUMP AROUND §§
> ...


Pareil j'avais fini le jeu l'année dernière et c'est vrai Tomb Raider Legend c'est de la grosse daube, enfin j'ai jamais été fan de la licence non plus.  ::ninja::  



P.S.:  et c'est quoi l'event killer bakclog ?

----------


## Kaelis

> P.S.:  et c'est quoi l'événement tuerie de rondins dorsaux ?


Rectifié.

----------


## FrousT

> enfin j'ai jamais été fan de la licence non plus.


Moi j'avais un souvenir surfait du 2, mon premier jeux sur PS1 je crois, limite mes débuts dans le jeux vidéo moderne, la nostalige tout ça, mais bon voilà en 2017 ça fait mal au cul  :^_^: 

Et l'event killer backlog c'est ça !!!

Un bon moyen pour se forcer à finir ses jeux, du coup Tomb Raider dans mon cas  :tired:  (Par contre Amnesia je le ferait JAMAIS §§§  :Cell: )

----------


## Zerger

> (Par contre Amnesia je le ferait JAMAIS §§§ )


Bouh chochotte!

----------


## banditbandit

> Bon, fini *Alan Wake*, j'ai été courageux je suis allé jusqu'au bout, même si j'ai vraiment failli le lâcher à l'épisode 3.
> 
> Je critiquerais bien le level design sauf que c'est impossible: il n'y en a simplement pas. Couloir de deux mètres de large/arène jusqu'à


Ouais enfin c'est un peu rapide comme analyse, tu peux souvent explorer à  droite à gauche même si tu es vite bloqué par des limites artificielles, mais t'oublies de préciser que tu peux te balader à pied ou prendre un véhicule et explorer un peu si tu veux, rien ne t'empêche de gravir une coline pour atteindre un émetteur par exemple.
J'ai pas trop ressenti l'effet couloir mais c'est sur c'est pas un open world, quand aux arènes c'est typique à ce genre de jeu.




> Quand au scénario, seul intérêt, je vais me tenter à un super résumé qui épargnera aux curieux de se taper la purge qu'est ce jeu. Ça me permettra aussi d'en finir avec ce jeu en me marrant:
> 
> Alan Wake est un écrivain en panne d'inspiration qui se rend dans la ville campagnarde de pas-du-tout-Twin-Peaks-non-madame-ça-s'appelle-Bright-Falls avec sa femme pour se ressourcer.


Ben les références à Twin Peaks sont nombreuses et assumées.




> Du pu**** de gâchis qui arrive typiquement quand des devs créent un joli background mais oublient de faire un jeu. S'il sortait de nos jours, Alan Wake serait surement un walking simulator en fait 
> Quand je pense à la réception que s'est mangé The Evil Within comparé à cet étron alors que c'est un jeu cent fois meilleur...*censure*
> 
> tl;dr: C'est de la merde.





> Dommage c'était presque crédible jusqu'à Evil Within


C'est dommage t'as oublié de parler de la narration, des différents hommages aux série et films fantastiques, qui donnent une ambiance particulière très réussie.

Oui c'est dommage c'était presque crédible sur la fin...  ::ninja::

----------


## pothi

> Et pourquoi pas ???


Effectivement t'as bien fait je sais même pas ce que c'est comme style de jeu Furi mais rien que d'écouter ça me donne envie de le mettre en WL.



J'ai un peu rejoué à E*verspace* ces derniers jours j'avais pas testé les dernières MAJ et je suis plutôt agréablement surpris par tous les ajouts. Je compte bien tester la release cette aprem. Donc j'en reparlerais surement ce soir.

Ps: Oups je pensais que j'étais sur les jeux auquel on joue actuellement du coup je parlerais pas d'Everspace ici en fait. Dsl pour la confusion  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'ai un peu rejoué à E*verspace* ces derniers jours j'avais pas testé les dernières MAJ et je suis plutôt agréablement surpris par tous les ajouts. Je compte bien tester la release cette aprem. Donc j'en reparlerais surement ce soir.


 ::o:  La release sort aujourd'hui, j'avais pas fait gaffe  :Vibre: 

Par contre dans les changements, je suis curieux de voir comment ils ont géré ça:
"Removed scanning probes from the game", je m'en servais tout le temps...

Edit: la réponse des dev est en bas du texte  ::|:  (et c'est justifié très clairement)

----------


## banditbandit

> Et l'event killer backlog c'est ça !!!
> 
> Un bon moyen pour se forcer à finir ses jeux, du coup Tomb Raider dans mon cas  (Par contre Amnesia je le ferait JAMAIS §§§ )


Ah ouais c'est cpcgifts, alors je touche pas c'est caca.  ::siffle::

----------


## FrousT

> Effectivement t'as bien fait je sais même pas ce que c'est comme style de jeu Furi mais rien que d'écouter ça me donne envie de le mettre en WL.


Musique épique pour arène de boss épique, la musique colle parfaitement au jeu, si t'aime les boss fight avec un gameplay nerveux mais juste, ce jeu est fait pour toi (avec une promo, parceque la durée de vie est pas foufou) et justement il y a un dossier sur CPC concernant Furi et son développement  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ouais c'est cpcgifts, alors je touche pas c'est caca.


Je viens de gagner Hollow Knight hier  ::siffle::  Donc je peux pas tellement dire que c'est caca  ::siffle::

----------


## Momock

Hollow Knight  ::wub::

----------


## pothi

> La release sort aujourd'hui, j'avais pas fait gaffe 
> 
> Par contre dans les changements, je suis curieux de voir comment ils ont géré ça:
> "Removed scanning probes from the game", je m'en servais tout le temps...
> 
> Edit: la réponse des dev est en bas du texte  (et c'est justifié très clairement)


Ouais ça me parait intéressant de leur part d'avoir complètement supprimé le scan pour le compenser avec un radar et une portée de détection que l'on peux booster, j'ai de voir ce que ça donne. Par contre j'ai un peu peur d'avoir perdu ma sauvegarde alors que j'allais atteindre le secteur 7. Ca sera la surprise cette aprem.

----------


## parpaingue

> C'est dommage t'as oublié de parler de la narration, des différents hommages aux série et films fantastiques, qui donnent une ambiance particulière très réussie.


Y a clairement du bon boulot sur ce sujet, mais c'est tellement noyé dans de l'insipide et du remplissage que vers la fin j'en avais plus rien à battre et je fonçais comme un sauvage.
En plus le joueur doit *s'arrêter* pour en profiter, particulièrement sur les émissions de radio et la sérié tv.

Je reste totalement sur mes positions concernant l'absence de level design et les couloirs, ayant rejoué à RE4 récemment c'est flagrant. C'est pas trois mètres carrés en plus à côté dudit couloir qui vont changer la donne. Il n'y a aucune réflexion sur ce sujet, les arènes sont toujours simplement des terrains ouverts à quelques (en unités) exceptions près sur des dizaines (voire centaines ? on doit dépasser la première centaine en tout cas) d'affrontements, y a absolument aucune particularité géographique à exploiter.

Les passages en voiture ne servent absolument à RIEN, surtout les deux de jour. Leurs barrières artificielles sont particulièrement visibles en plus. Du remplissage par l'ennui, incompatible avec l'ambiance de thriller horrifique du jeu puisque ça tue toute tension sur de loooongs passages, sans rien mettre à la place, genre au pif du scénario. Pour recouper avec juste au-dessus, pourquoi ne pas voir mis les émissions de radio lors de ces passages en voiture ? L'effet aurait été beaucoup plus réussi et ça aurait meublé des séquences creuses avec du background. Ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi tant d'autres, le jeu en est rempli.

Ils auraient dû faire un film en fait.

----------


## Cabfire

Hollow Knight ça me fait de plus en plus envie ...

----------


## coklicow

Fini *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided* en faisant la grande majorité des missions secondaires. J'ai principalement pris du plaisir à rentrer par effraction chez la majorité des habitants de Prague. Le reste, ça m'est passé un peu au dessus... j'ai d'ailleurs rien compris à la dernière heure du scénar.

Du coup, commencé the witcher 3. Ca fait du bien de reprendre un jeu où on a pas envie de passer sans cesse les dialogues avec les PNJ  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> mais t'oublies de préciser que tu peux te balader à pied ou prendre un véhicule et explorer un peu si tu veux, rien ne t'empêche de gravir une coline pour atteindre un émetteur par exemple.


Euh dans Alan Wake ? Tu parles d'un truc qui représente 5% du jeu ! Y'a juste cette fameuse colline avec l'émetteur qui donne un semblant d'espace ouvert. Les 95% du jeu, ca se passe dans un gros couloir déguisé

----------


## schouffy

Surtout que c'est juste les vestiges d'idées qui n'ont pas été retenues/développées et ne servent effectivement à rien dans le jeu final.

----------


## parpaingue

Ça me fait penser au premier gros passage en voiture de jour: on peut conduire à la suite cinq ou six modèles différents de voiture, la réflexion qui je me suis faite c'est: "Ah, un passage où ils ont voulu montrer quelques assets restants de quand Alan Wake devait être une enquête beaucoup plus ambitieuse que le TPS couloir final."

----------


## Sylvine

> c'est vrai Tomb Raider Legend c'est de la grosse daube





> Ouais enfin c'est un peu rapide comme analyse


En fait se passer d'argumentation on a le droit que quand on aime pas, c'est ça ?

----------


## Flad

> *Tomb Raider Legend* 
> 
> C'était... un jeux qui a 12 ans, voilà...
> Merci Flad


Oh ben moi, tant que je peux rendre service  ::P: 



> (Par contre Amnesia je le ferait JAMAIS §§§ )


Je t'ai vraiment gaté  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

C'est lequel d' Amnesia en plus?

----------


## Flad

> C'est lequel d' Amnesia en plus?


Dark descent.

----------


## Zerger

Rho il abuse, il est excellent celui-là !

----------


## banditbandit

> En fait se passer d'argumentation on a le droit que quand on aime pas, c'est ça ?


Ah mais je ne faisais que répondre aux arguments de Froust, si tu reprends l'intégralité de mon post tu verras que je précise que j'ai fait le jeu l'année dernière. J'ai pas juger nécessaire de remettre mon ancien post considérant que Froust et moi avions laisser approximativement les mêmes commentaires.

Mais si ça te fais plaisir, je me ferais une joie de le republier.  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah mais je ne faisais que répondre aux arguments de Froust, si tu reprends l'intégralité de mon post tu verras que je précise que j'ai fait le jeu l'année dernière. J'ai pas juger nécessaire de remettre mon ancien post considérant que Froust et moi avions laisser approximativement les mêmes commentaires.
> 
> Mais si ça te fais plaisir, je me ferais une joie de le republier.


Laisse, il cherche juste l'inspiration pour sa prochaine vidéo  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

Fini *Owlboy* en environ 6h : c'était chouette !

Bon petit jeu d'aventure (on peut pas parler de platformer avec un protagoniste qui passe son temps à voler) tendant vers le metroidvania, pas trop compliqué, parfait pour une journée de week end prolongé où on a la flemme de sortir  ::ninja:: .
Graphiquement, ça bute. Les anims sont super léchées, les décors sont jolis tout plein. Le gameplay n'est pas spécialement innovant, mais tout s'agence bien et on prend du plaisir à parcourir le monde, ce qui est l'essentiel  ::): .

Bref, ça respire les bons sentiments et l'amour du JV à l'ancienne.

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai fini les quatre jeux qui m'avaient été attribués lors de l'event Play your games d'Evilblacksheep.

*Rochard* :
Très bon puzzle-platformer, où le joueur a un rayon lui permettant de transporter des caisses. Puis d'altérer la gravité. Puis de canarder les ennemis (parce que bon, les caisses dans la gueule, ça va 5 minutes), puis de lancer des grenades, et ainsi de suite, ce qui fait que le jeu se renouvelle assez bien au fil des écrans. Ceux-ci sont constitués de plateformes, de caisses, d'ennemis, mais aussi (et surtout) de champs de force (rouge bloque les êtres vivants, bleu bloque les objets, jaune bloque les tirs et explosions, blanc bloque tout) et de fusibles, que vous pouvez retirer de leurs socles (ou désactiver temporairement en tirant dessus).
Le scénario est classique mais plaisant, avec des personnages ma foi fort sympathiques et le doublage franchement bon. J'y ai passé 5 heures, je n'y retournerais pas récupérer les collectibles que j'ai ratés, mais je vais en garder un bon souvenir. 
7,5/10


Spoiler Alert! 






*Dear Esther* :
D'abord, le point fort : la narration. Bon doublage, textes bien écrits et intéressants, c'était très bon. Hélas, gâché par son manque de présence, nous laissant parfois marcher (ou plutôt glisser sur le sol) pendant 5 minutes avec juste une musique triste comme accompagnement, le tout dans des décors aux textures si moches qu'elles en ruinent l'apparence de l'île elle-même, qui est plutôt réussie. Ajoutons à cela la lenteur du personnage, la longueur des chemins à emprunter, et la quantité impressionnante de chemins secondaires, ne menant pas vers la suite du jeu, mais juste vers des "culs de sac" (entre guillemets, car bien souvent, vous avez juste des rochers de 10 centimètres de haut qui vous bloquent la route), généralement sans même récompenser cette exploration par un peu plus de narration.
Le jeu est lent et vide au point d'en être frustrant, et chaque intervention du narrateur n'accorde qu'une vingtaine de secondes de plaisir, suivies ensuite de plusieurs minutes d'ennui, me faisant même parfois souhaiter d'être aveugle (bordel, les murs des bâtiments sont moches à en vomir... "Explore Incredible environments that push the Source engine to new levels of beauty"... au moins, en étant aveugle, je n'aurais pas eu à lire cela sur la page du magasin Steam).
Voici donc la preuve de ma réussite (en 82 minutes... si on inclut les 36 minutes perdues suite à un crash m'obligeant à recommencer depuis le début alors que j'en étais au 3ème chapitre sur 4... bon sang, c'était trop difficile de foutre des checkpoints dans un simulateur de marche ? au moins à la fin de chaque chapitre ?), la possibilité de choisir mon chapitre... comme si j'avais envie de le relancer, tiens... 
4/10 (je lui aurais probablement mis 6 sans le problème de l'absence de sauvegarde)


Spoiler Alert! 






*Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams* :
Au début, je vous aurais dit qu'il s'agissait d'un bon jeu de plateforme, beau, original, difficile sans être injuste. Mais le dernier monde (10 des 23 niveaux du jeu) est une merde infâme.

Tout d'abord, le jeu vous donne la possibilité de switcher d'un bouton entre deux personnages. L'un peut tournoyer pour ralentir sa chute, l'autre peut dasher dans n'importe quelle direction pour briser certains obstacles et tuer les ennemis. De plus, certaines plateformes ne sont présentes que pour l'un des personnages, tout comme certains obstacles, et les ennemis diffèrent également, en apparence mais aussi parfois en déplacement et type d'attaque. Switcher change le décor, qui est fort joli, et également le style de la musique, qui est bonne également.
Cependant, tous les niveaux réutilisent les mêmes assets, ce qui fait qu'ils se ressemblent tous et qu'aucun d'eux n'est mémorable. Même chose pour la musique, vous en entendrez trois en boucle, avec deux versions pour chaque. Trop peu pour un jeu de 6h. Les boss sont sympathiques, mais trop simples (à part le dernier, qui est franchement difficile, mais bon malgré tout).
Le jeu ajoute également des mécaniques de jeu au fil des niveaux (arrivé à la moitié du deuxième monde, vous avez tout vu) : téléporteurs, plateformes à activer ailleurs, nage, déplacement en bulle (franchement minable)

Cependant. Cependant. Cependant. Les décors en arrière-plan (et les fougères, piliers et autres conneries au premier plan) camouflent souvent les ennemis, et ressemblent parfois à des plateformes. Des panneaux vous indiquent qu'il n'y a plus rien après une plateforme (à part la mort) mais sont parfois mensongers et cachent des secrets. Aucune autre possibilité pour le savoir que de faire le saut de l'ange (fatal la plupart du temps). Certains ennemis vous tirent dessus depuis l'extérieur de l'écran. Lorsque vous mourez, en retournant au checkpoint (heureusement nombreux), les ennemis et lames tournoyantes ne sont pas remis à leur position de départ. Ce qui fait que chaque mort entraîne un timing différent.Les passages sous l'eau sont une horreur, bourrés d'ennemis placés exactement pour vous défoncer la gueule. Le déplacement en bulle est imprécis. Les plateformes sont parfois petites et il est possible de glisser parce que vous étiez trop proche du bord. Durant le dernier monde, tous les défauts du jeu s'accumulent pour une mega fuck fest qui vous fera souhaiter la mort des développeurs suite à un empalement rectal sur un narval. Citez-moi n'importe quel défaut de jeu de plateforme, je vous garantis qu'il est présent. Durant chacun des quatre derniers niveaux, j'étais à deux doigts d'abandonner, et ce qui avait commencé comme un bon jeu s'est terminé en corvée, que j'ai finie juste pour ne pas y avoir passé 4 heures sans résultat. 
5/10 (un bon début, un bon boss final, mais un dernier monde à vomir)


Spoiler Alert! 






*Guacamelee: Gold Edition* :
Très bon jeu, mais bon sang, la maniabilité au clavier est à chier. J'ai mal aux mains. Trop pour écrire un retour plus développé. Ca ne m'empêchera pas de faire la Super Turbo Championship Edition en co-op, cependant.
8/10 (9 si vous jouez à la manette)



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Cannes

> * Trop pour écrire un retour plus développé.*


Dit il en faisant de grand retour développé pour les autres  ::rolleyes::  (très intéressant au passage tes avis)

----------


## La Chouette

> Dit il en faisant de grand retour développé pour les autres  (très intéressant au passage tes avis)


Je réunis juste les retours écrits précédemment sur le topic des généreux. Seul celui sur Guacamelee a été écrit aujourd'hui.

----------


## Zerger

Tu as joué à Guacamelee au clavier ?!  ::o: 

Tu es du genre à cracher dans ton assiette avant de manger?

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu as joué à Guacamelee au clavier ?! 
> 
> Tu es du genre à cracher dans ton assiette avant de manger?


Je vais y jouer en co-op avec deux amis ensuite, et je n'ai que deux manettes. Donc autant m'habituer tout de suite aux contrôles clavier, vu que c'est ça que je vais devoir utiliser.

----------


## Wulfstan

> *Rochard* :
> Très bon puzzle-platformer, où le joueur a un rayon lui permettant de transporter des caisses. Puis d'altérer la gravité. Puis de canarder les ennemis (parce que bon, les caisses dans la gueule, ça va 5 minutes), puis de lancer des grenades, et ainsi de suite, ce qui fait que le jeu se renouvelle assez bien au fil des écrans. Ceux-ci sont constitués de plateformes, de caisses, d'ennemis, mais aussi (et surtout) de champs de force (rouge bloque les êtres vivants, bleu bloque les objets, jaune bloque les tirs et explosions, blanc bloque tout) et de fusibles, que vous pouvez retirer de leurs socles (ou désactiver temporairement en tirant dessus).
> Le scénario est classique mais plaisant, avec des personnages ma foi fort sympathiques et le doublage franchement bon. J'y ai passé 5 heures, je n'y retournerais pas récupérer les collectibles que j'ai ratés, mais je vais en garder un bon souvenir. 
> 7,5/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...08B562828045F/


Tiens, je l'ai fini la semaine dernière. Par contre je me suis fait chier. Est-ce parce que c'était un platformer, que je n'étais pas fan du système physique, que l'histoire était bidon ou que le jeu était en soit trop facile ? Je n'en sais rien, mais par précaution, je ne le conseille pas nécessairement.

----------


## Orkestra

Je reposte ici mes retours faits sur le topic des canards généreux suite à l'event "joue à ton backlog" d'Evilblacksheep, pour les sédentaires qui ne s'aventurent pas dans les autres topics :

*Bastion*, donc, que j'ai terminé en premier et sur lequel j'ai déjà fait un petit retour. En résumé : c'était chouette ! Direction artistique très réussie, gameplay Beat'em up qui marche bien (et je n'ai personnellement pas eu de problème avec la 3D iso pour viser) avec des ennemis plutôt variés. Le jeu est assez court (fini en 5h environ je crois), ce qui est un point positif pour moi, d'autant que ça lui évite certainement de devenir trop répétitif. Je ne reviens pas sur la B.O. que d'aucuns trouvent formidable (disons qu'elle ne m'a pas dérangé... haha !) Le défaut principal que je trouve au jeu c'est le narrateur qui parle en (quasi-)permanence : je trouve d'une part que l'acteur en fait un peu trop (surtout pour jouer, au final, tout le temps sur le même ton). Surtout, je pense qu'il vaut mieux avoir un niveau de compréhension de l'anglais parlé assez bon pour pouvoir se passer des sous-titres (qui me déconcentraient et m'empêchaient de jouer correctement quand j'avais lancé le jeu peu après sa sortie) ou bien laisser des sous-titres mais se contenter de les lire dans les périodes de pause entre les combats qui sont apparemment les seuls moments où il raconte des choses intéressantes pour le scénar (comme l'a indiqué quelqu'un ici, je crois).

Au final : un bon petit jeu, même pour quelqu'un comme moi - pas spécialement fan des BTA - que je suis assez content d'avoir fait.


Autre jeu qui m'avait été attribué pour l'event et que j'ai terminé : *The Turing Test*. Celui-là je l'ai vraiment bien aimé ! Bon, évidemment il passe après les Portal, et j'avais terminé Event [0] juste avant le début de l'event, donc les jeux avec des méchantes IA pas gentilles ça va commencer à être un peu redondant aussi mais pour le coup, ce sont vraiment les puzzles qui sont intéressants (bon, Portal arrive à gérer ses puzzles et son scénar de manière magistrale, mais ça n'est pas donné à tous les jeux. Et Event [0], soyons honnêtes, vaut plus pour son scénario que pour ses énigmes). Ceci dit, je trouve que l'histoire arrive aussi à se démarquer et à être relativement originale dans son genre. Même si notre personnage met beaucoup trop longtemps à avoir l'air de se douter qu'il y a anguille sous roche...
Pour ce qui est des énigmes donc, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment chouette, ni trop facile, ni trop compliqué, pas de solution abracadabrantesque : on progresse de façon assez régulière et le seul moment où j'ai du aller chercher un indice 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est la première fois qu'on doit récupérer une "boule d'énergie" capturée par un robot... J'avais bien essayé de l'absorber des "bras" du robot, mais il fallait en fait aller chercher dans son dos...

 Peut-être est-ce moi qui n'ai pas été assez observateur, en tous cas ça ne me semble pas tout à fait logique. Mais c'est très léger comme défaut.
Un autre petit défaut (en est-ce même un ?), c'est que le jeu passe son temps à introduire des nouvelles mécaniques (en gros, à chaque chapitre) et je m'attendais à ce qu'après ces "introductions", on ait droit à des "mix" de mécanique. Mais en fait, non (ou bien c'était tellement bien introduit, de façon tellement fluide, que je ne m'en suis même pas rendu compte  ::P: )
Allez, un dernier petit truc pour chipoter : 

Spoiler Alert! 


à un moment, vers le début du jeu, on tombe sur un écran avec les photos de tous les membres de l'équipe. Toutes ces photos sont des photos de vraies personne, sauf une, qui est clairement un personnage modélisé en 3D (le seul personnage qu'on verra "en vrai" dans le jeu, du coup...) C'est quand même une drôle d'idée, ça jure vraiment, et c'est le genre de truc qui me sort un peu de ma "suspension d'incrédulité"...


Au final, un jeu très cool que je recommande. Ca se termine aussi très vite (j'ai fait le 100% en environ 6 heures je crois) mais c'est rythmé comme il faut.


Et pour finir, un retour sur *Why Am I Dead At Sea ?* gagné sur le même topic et offert par Lustucuit (et recommandé à la base par Evilblacksheep  :;): ) :
Et ben c'était très bien ! On joue donc un fantôme "amnésique" et bloqué sur un bateau en mer. Il faudra découvrir des choses sur les passages/membres d'équipage pour pouvoir les posséder et pousser son enquête plus loin pour découvrir de nouvelles choses et, _in fine_, qui était notre personnage et comment est-il mort.
J'étais assez intrigué par le mécanisme de "possession" et s'il faut bien dire que le gameplay n'est pas ultra-riche (on sent quand même bien qu'on est sur des rails et qu'il faudra dérouler tel ou tel dialogue pour passer à la suite ; mais un jeu "d'enquête" où on a vraiment l'impression d'enquêter librement, est-ce que ça existe vraiment ?), j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à révéler toutes les histoires des différents personnages qui sont assez variées et bien écrites je trouve. La BO est vraiment bonne et influe vraiment sur l'ambiance que dégage le jeu. J'ai particulièrement apprécié 

Spoiler Alert! 


les tableaux "abstraits" lorsqu'on est sous forme de fantôme et qu'on lit dans les pensées d'un personnage

.
Comme c'est assez commun dans ce genre de jeu, il y a plusieurs fins en fonction de ce qu'on arrive a découvrir au cours de son enquête. Je les ai toutes faites (en regardant un guide après avoir fini le jeu une première fois) mais, pour ceux que ça intéresse, la fin que j'ai trouvée de moi-même est celle 

Spoiler Alert! 


où l'on démasque le serial-killer (achievement "Retribution") seulement

. J'ai mis environ 6h30/7h à finir le jeu.

----------


## Momock

> Tu as joué à Guacamelee au clavier ?! 
> 
> Tu es du genre à cracher dans ton assiette avant de manger?


Haha! Je l'avais aussi fait aus clavier celui-là. À 100% en plus (avec l'arbre et tout). Mais ce n'était pas par choix à l'époque.

----------


## Dangouille

RYSE, Son of Rome !

Torché en 2 sessions, ce jeu est une petite claque visuelle (et il date de 2013) bien que répétitif niveau combos et surtout ennemis, y en a genre 5 différents, mais osef, c'était court mais intense ! Il est dispo pour quelques euros sur Instant Gaming (ou gratuit hein  ::rolleyes:: ) et si vous en avez l'occase, testez-le !

----------


## Cabfire

Déja je vois pas comment on peut conseiller Instant Gaming voir pire quand on aime le Jeu Vidéo, et ensuite pour ma part c'est un bon gros jeu de Merde. De Rien.

----------


## FrousT

> (ou gratuit hein )


Avec ces conditions je prendrais pas ce jeux en tout cas...
 :Halmet:

----------


## sousoupou

> Il est dispo pour quelques euros sur Instant Gaming (ou gratuit hein )


Ben t'as pas raté ton entrée toi  :Facepalm:

----------


## banditbandit

Son pseudo c'est pas une anagramme ?  ::lol::

----------


## Euklif

> Instant Gaming


Site "voleur"?

----------


## pothi

> Site "voleur"?


Ben c'est clairement du même acabit que G2A. La seule chose qu'ils ont pour eux c'est de ne pas avoir mis en place de "G2A Shield". Mais en tout cas les clés qu'ils revendent ne sont pas officiellement fournies par les éditeurs. 

Et puis un jeu comme Ryse y'a clairement moyen de le trouver à un prix plus que raisonnable via les revendeurs légits. Voir de trade ça sur Barter vu qu'il a déjà été en bundle.

----------


## poulpator

> Ben c'est clairement du même acabit que G2A. La seule chose qu'ils ont pour eux c'est de ne pas avoir mis en place de "G2A Shield". Mais en tout cas les clés qu'ils revendent ne sont pas officiellement fournies par les éditeurs. 
> 
> Et puis un jeu comme Ryse y'a clairement moyen de le trouver à un prix plus que raisonnable via les revendeurs légits. Voir de trade ça sur Barter vu qu'il a déjà été en bundle.


Non absolument rien à voir avec G2A ... il s'agit "juste" d'une boîte qui achète ses jeux via distributeurs à l'Est et en Asie pour s'affranchir des taxes. Mais ça reste des clés officielles. Autant je ne cautionne pas la pratique (parce que payer ses taxes c'est normal), autant on est très loin du modèle de G2A.

----------


## pothi

> Non absolument rien à voir avec G2A ... il s'agit "juste" d'une boîte qui achète ses jeux via distributeurs à l'Est et en Asie pour s'affranchir des taxes. Mais ça reste des clés officielles. Autant je ne cautionne pas la pratique (parce que payer ses taxes c'est normal), autant on est très loin du modèle de G2A.


Ok ouais il n'y a pas de marketplace où les utilisateur peuvent vendre des clés.  Merci de la précision effectivement.

----------


## akaraziel

*Fallout New Vegas*

Déjà fait sur consoles à l'époque de sa sortie. J'étais d'ailleurs un peu passé à côté, m'étant contenté d'y jouer de façon bourrine et donc pas forcément très intéressante.
Donc pour faire simple, pourquoi qu'c'est bien :
-La liberté offerte au joueur pour la résolution de pas mal de quêtes et pour les factions,
-Le ton plus adulte,
-L'écriture,
-La quantité de quêtes disponibles,
-Le nombre de compagnons disponibles,
-C'est le Fallout FPS qui se rapproche le plus des deux premiers épisodes en terme d'ambiance (je précise quand même que je n'ai pas fini le deux, la faute à un bug d'item disparu qui m'a bloqué. Mais promis je le ferai  ::P:  ).
-Les zones inaccessibles en étant low level : parce que sur le principe j'aime bien qu'un jeu me fasse comprendre que j'ai pas encore le niveau pour me frotter à tel ou tel mob, pour revenir un peu plus tard leur exploser la tronche, MAIS, ...

Pourquoi qu'c'est pas bien :
-Les zones inaccessibles en étant low level : ...MAIS pourquoi y foutre un PNJ nécessaire à l'accomplissement d'une quête alors que les étapes précédentes étaient largement faisables à mon niveau ?! Pourquoi me balancer régulièrement des attaques de types qui pourraient me rouler sur la gueule si l'IA n'était pas aussi conne (les super mutants sont moins dangereux quoi...) ?
-La technique. Bon c'était déjà laid à la sortie, mais avec un pack de textures (poco bueno) et un ENB, c'est déjà plus propre (New Vegas, magnifique de nuit  ::love::  ). Mais alors putain, qu'est ce que ça rame par endroits (camp de Caesar, barrage Hoover, et un autre coin dont j'ai plus le nom en tête). Pourtant j'ai largement la config nécessaire.  ::O: 
Le moteur (Oblivion ?) en chie comme pas possible, je me tapais aussi parfois des drops assez violents d'une à deux secondes, très désagréable. Rien que pour ça j'étais content d'en finir.
-Les mods d'armes. Je sais pas à quoi ils ont pensé avec cette feature : on en trouve que chez les marchands, c'est cher et tout n'est pas disponible de suite. Très mal foutu.
-Le craft. J'ai trouvé ça mal intégré, trop compliqué, notamment pour les munitions.
-Les quêtes qui ne s'intègrent pas dans le journal. Le recap' de fin m'a rappelé que j'avais oublié de faire deux-trois trucs (genre nettoyer un camp de Poudriers). En terme de game design je comprends même pas qu'on puisse laisser sans indication une quête (même banale) ayant un impact sur la fin.


Bref, malgré ces défauts, j'ai bien aimé refaire le jeu, y'a vraiment que la technique qui m'a un peu pourri l'expérience. 
C'était tellement bien que c'est à se demander pourquoi Bethesda ne s'en est pas inspiré pour Fallout 4, ou au moins demandé à Obsidian de s'occuper de l'écriture. En espérant que ces derniers bossent justement sur une suite.  :Bave:

----------


## banditbandit

*Dragon Age II
*

A ma grande surprise j'ai plutôt aimé alors qu'au début j'étais dubitatif (c'est quoi ce truc ?), faut dire que j'avais vraiment bien apprécié le précédent, Dragon Age: Awakening.
Évidemment je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de faire la comparaison et de constater l'effroyable downgrade dont a été victime la licence (

Spoiler Alert! 


licence to kill

). 

Pour ne pas faire trop simple mais pas non plus exhaustif (c'est impossible) : l'interface a été revue et "simplifiée" tout en restant la même mais en moins pratique, par exemple ya plus d'accès direct à l'inventaire, la roue de sélection offre moins de choix(due à des coupes franches, je vais en parler).
Ya tout un lot de possibilités qui ont simplement disparu ou remplacé par des versions simplifiées (simplistes ?), l'artisanat remplacé par le commerce, il faut toujours trouver des ingrédients mais impossible de créer soit même ses potions il faut les acheter au prix fort, pareil pour les runes, les bombes et poisons.
Concernant les équipements pareil chez le marchant où tout coute trop cher (tout au moins durant la première partie du jeu ), heureusement ya le loot et les coffres... mais ne comptez pas équiper vos compagnons, non bien sur puisque maintenant ils ont une armure unique et inamovible ( :;):  ), heureusement vous pourrez les upgrader un peu grâce à des "patron" mais à part pour votre personnage exit les beaux set d'armures ( ::O:  ). 
On peut toujours enchanter les armes et armures mais c'est plus limité en nombre et en quantité, heureusement vous pouvez parfois faire une quête qui vous apportera une rune plus que bienvenue. 
Il y a plein de choses qui comme ça qui ont plus ou moins disparu, aussi tout le matos que l'on récupère et qui va directement dans la rubrique-à-brac, sans distinction aucune ni utilité, à part pour être vendu pour des clopinettes.  :Manif: 

Puisqu'on est dans les choses qui fâchent et en essayant de faire court, les combats redondants, le pop des ennemis, le peu de variété des ennemis, la tristesse du level design, de la DA, les trois malheureuses zones à l'extérieure de la ville, les mines et grottes toutes identiques (spécial dédicace crtl+c, ctrl+v), les alller-retour, la taille des maps, les zones, le nombre et les temps de chargement, les vidéos, les bugs et contrôles imprécis, la difficulté mal dosée, les choix qui n'ont sont pas...  ::trollface::  

Pour résumé : "la licence va à vau-l'eau !"  :nawak: 


Heureusement et même bizarrement ya des choses positives qui empêchent ce jeu d'être un étron définitif. Les quêtes !
La quête principale qui est pas mal quoiqu'un peu obscure sur une bonne partie du jeu, les quêtes annexes et secondaires qui sont parfois pleines de surprise (même si dans plus 90% des cas ça se termine par des combats). Et heureusement il y a aussi le loot ainsi que de gros boss et dragons qui tachent.  :;): 
Les quêtes des compagnons sont particulièrement réussies et apportent un vrai plus à l'Histoire, le mode de narration en plusieurs étapes. Les Qunari personnages charismatiques et extrêmement réussis. Le plaisir de retrouver d'anciens compagnons (

Spoiler Alert! 


Anders/Justice

). Le dénouement de l'histoire et le final assez spectaculaire (même si attendu).

----------


## Catel

> C'était tellement bien que c'est à se demander pourquoi Bethesda ne s'en est pas inspiré pour Fallout 4


Parce que ça s'est beaucoup moins bien vendu que Fallout 3. C'est triste mais c'est comme ça.

edit: steamspy me met le doute mais il y a les ventes consoles et je soupçonne beaucoup d'acheteurs de FNV sur PC de l'avoir pris à petit prix pour le modder.

----------


## akaraziel

> Parce que ça s'est beaucoup moins bien vendu que Fallout 3. C'est triste mais c'est comme ça.


Ouais mais ça c'était plus en rapport avec les graphismes datés non ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Mais il s'est mieux vendu que Fallout 3, New Vegas:
http://kotaku.com/5684440/five-milli...lout-new-vegas

Ses ventes sur la durée et toutes plateformes confondues seraient estimées à 12 millions d'exemplaires, mais dès les premiers mois ils avaient écoulés 5 million d'exemplaire, ce qui n'est pas la même chose qu'une vente pure et simple mais reste un bon indicateur et peut surtout être comparé avec les chiffres de nature identique donnés pour Fallout 3:

(Trois mois après la sortie du jeu)




> From its release in October to the end of 2008, *Fallout 3 shipped over 4.7 million units.* According to NPD Group, as of January 2009, the Xbox 360 version had sold 1.14 million units, and the PlayStation 3 version had sold 552,000 units.


(Un mois après la sortie du jeu)




> New Vegas was a commercial success. *As of November 8, 2010, the game had shipped 5 million copies worldwide*, achieving revenue of $300 million.[85] Electronic Entertainment Design and Research, a market research firm, estimates that the game has sold 11.6 million copies worldwide by 2015.



C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il y autant de monde qui ait trouvé scandaleux que Bethesda sucre ses droits à Obsidian en mode full crevard. Ils ont développé en à peine un an et probablement avec un budget très inférieur à celui de Fallout 3 un jeu supérieur sur tous les plans, qui a connu un succès monstrueux et a rapporté une fortune, mais parce que la note du jeu sur Metacritic était de 84 au lieu de 85 (A cause des problèmes techniques à la sortie causés par... les délais intenables dictés par Bethesda) ils n'ont pas reçu de royalties sur le jeu. Un an plus tard, ils étaient dans la merde financièrement et auraient fait faillite si il n'y avait pas eu Kickstarter.

----------


## pothi

> mais parce que la note du jeu sur Metacritic était de 84 au lieu de 85 (A cause des problèmes techniques à la sortie causés par... les délais intenables dictés par Bethesda) ils n'ont pas reçu de royalties sur le jeu. Un an plus tard, ils étaient dans la merde financièrement et auraient fait faillite si il n'y avait pas eu Kickstarter.


Euh sérieux ils leur avaient mit une clause sur la note metacritic sur le contrat ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Oui.

----------


## pothi

Je trouve ça tellement sale de la part de Bethesda. Et moi qui avait plutôt une bonne opinion d'eux jusqu'à présent..... 
Merci Strelok

Bon et du coup si j’achète New Vegas, Obsidian touche rien?

----------


## banditbandit

C'est plutôt la note Metacritic qu'il faut incriminer.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement le jeu était quand même catastrophique du point de vue technique, ça m'étonne d'ailleurs qu'il se soit si bien vendu au départ. 
Mas il me semble que le prix a chuté très rapidement.

----------


## Illynir

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est sale, ils avaient un contrat signé, ils s'étaient engagés sur une clause débile avec la note Metacritic, ils se sont plantés ==> Pas de thune.

C'est pas le royaume des bisounours hein...

----------


## schouffy

"s'étaient engagé sur une clause débile", à mon avis c'était plutôt un truc du genre :

Obsidian: on a de bonnes idées pour Fallout... La licence qu'on a créé vous vous souvenez ?
Bethesda: Ok voilà nos conditions, si vous êtes pas contents dégagez
Obsidian: une note metacritic ? C'est pas très significatif comme objectif non ?
Bethesda: tg ?

On parle quand même de la boite qui a forcé des indé à renommer "Prey for the Gods" en "Præy for the Gods".

----------


## Illynir

Ouais et ? Obsidian l'a accepté, un contrat signé par eux en toute conscience. Je doute fortement que le KGB était présent pour les forcer à signer le papelard. Partie de ce postulat c'est du business. D'ailleurs j'avais lu je ne sais plus où une interview ou Obsidian justement disait qu'ils étaient prêt à retravailler sur la licence Fallout avec Bethesda si l'occasion se présentait donc bon...

----------


## schouffy

Je dis juste que parfois t'es pas du tout en position de force pour négocier et que t'es obligé d'accepter des conditions dont tu sais très bien qu'elles puent la merde.
Après dans ce cas précis on a aucune idée de comment ça s'est passé, mais c'est pas parce que c'est écrit noir sur blanc que c'est pas crade.

----------


## Illynir

Ah ça, si le monde des affaires était propre ça se saurait.  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est sale, ils avaient un contrat signé





> Ah ça, si le monde des affaires était propre ça se saurait.


 ::wacko:: 


 ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> Bon et du coup si j’achète New Vegas, Obsidian touche rien?


Ça dépend du contrat qu'ils ont signé avec Bethesda, contrat dont les clauses restent secrètes dans 99.99% des cas.

----------


## IriK

> Le plaisir de retrouver d'anciens compagnons (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Anders/Justice
> 
> ).


T'a apprécié cet Anders ? Perso, il m'a énerver à ne faire que ce plaindre et jouer la victime, là ou dans  DA Awackening il était bien plus intéressant avec ses sarcasme, tout en abordant également la condition des mages.
Sinon ouaip, le principal point fort de DA2 est bien son histoire à taille humaine en parallèle de celle avec un grand H. Et les Qunari aussi  ::love::

----------


## Rabbitman

Grim Dawn

Je m'attendais à pire, mais c'était quand même pas bien.
Sans grande surprise, les créateurs de Titan Quest ne savent toujours pas faire un bon jeu, et encore moins un H&S.
Au lieu de réellement diversifier le gameplay ou au contraire de l'épurer, ils prennent la pire des solutions : des tonnes et des tonnes de règles débiles, de chances de proc passive sur une base simpliste, dans l'espoir que ça passe. Au final on se retrouve à du Diablo 1 couplé avec Fantavision.
Ils ont un paquet d'idées ... rarement bonnes. Ils se diversifient dans tout et n'importe quoi au lieu de peaufiner le cœur du gameplay. On a une surenchère de tout et n'importe quoi : on doit approcher les 20 résistances différentes, en comptant les secondaires, la centaine pour les composants de craft. Alors qu'au final on a 3 types d'ennemis (celui qui attaque à distance, celui qui attaque au contact et celui qui attaque au contact et qui tape fort) et 4 types de sorts (attaquer au contact, attaquer à distance, se soigner et débuff) qui sont chacun déclinés en 30 versions différentes en changeant l'élément qui inflige des dégats.
Le feeling des combats est quasiment absent : on subit les dégats qu'on reçoit et on ne contrôle pas vraiment ceux qu'on inflige.
Et accessoirement l'univers est assez naze et la technique à la rue.

Malgré tout quelques points positifs :
- le jeu donne une illusion de dynamisme assez soutenue.
- l'inventaire est bien dimensionné pour la quantité de loots.
- la progression de la difficulté du jeu est plutôt convaincante entre le début du vétéran et la fin de l'ultimate.

----------


## akaraziel

> Sans grande surprise, les créateurs de Titan Quest ne savent toujours pas faire un bon jeu, et encore moins un H&S.




Autant j'ai plutôt aimé Grim Dawn, autant je ne peux juste pas comprendre toutes les louanges autour de Titan Quest. C'est mou, pas intéressant à jouer. L'univers a beau être intéressant, je trouve le jeu chiant comme la pluie, j'ai jamais réussi à aller plus loin que l'acte 2 et pourtant j'ai tenté plusieurs fois de m'y intéresser...

----------


## pothi

Merci pour cette défense en béton Schouffy  ::wub:: 

Tu m'épargne ce débat  :;):

----------


## FrousT

> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est sale, ils avaient un contrat signé, ils s'étaient engagés sur une clause débile avec la note Metacritic, ils se sont plantés ==> Pas de thune.
> 
> C'est pas le royaume des bisounours hein...


On peut quand même dire que Bethesda c'est sale, voir même "tout caca" non mais !!  :tired:

----------


## Jack Pervert

J'ai fini quelques jeux dernièrement :

*Hyperlight Drifter :*
Je m'attendais a un jeu difficile avec des combats compliqués, il n'en est rien. Une fois l'Ouest terminé, j'ai jamais eu trop de difficulté dans la castagne. La difficulté de ce jeu c'est surtout l'exploration. Je suis resté coincé un bon moment dans la première zone visitée (donc l'ouest), ne trouvant pas 

Spoiler Alert! 


un des cristaux (ouais je met des _spoiler_ je suis comme ça)

. Honte à moi je suis aller sur youtube regarder une vidéo, et j'ai compris que le jeux était bardé de passages secret. A partir de là m'a fait un peu l'effet d'un zelda GB au rabais, ce qui est une bonne chose (zelda GB, pas le rabais). Le gameplay est sympa, sans plus, les différentes zones sont inégales, mais j'ai apprécié le jeux fini en une dizaine d'heures. J'ai relancé pour essayer de compléter quelques zones, ça m'a occupé 2-3 h puis je me suis un peu lassé. Niveau histoire, c'est le leitmotiv des 4 jeux dont je vais parler ici, j'ai pas tout saisi mais je m'en fou un peu, l'ambiance m'a plu.  

*Inside*
Difficile de juger un jeu qui n'est pas trop ma came (gameplay inexistant), je me suis un peu forcé pour le finir. Faut dire le passage dans la flotte avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


 l'enfant au cheveux long 

 m'a un peu dérouté. C'est ça en fait. Le jeu n'est pas ma came mais ils a suscité en moi beaucoup de sentiments que ce soit le passage cité avant, les morts parfois rudes, certaines ambiance glauque ou 

Spoiler Alert! 


 la fin très...surprenante, qui m'a inspiré un dégoût rarement atteint dans un jeu 

. Là encore l'histoire je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris mais j'ai aimé l’ambiance. Fini en 3 h je crois

*The Witness* 
Je pensais jouer 3h et ne jamais le relancer, j'ai été complètement happé par ce jeu. Je  l'ai trouvé malin et je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où je me suis exprimé à haute voix en disant "c'est impossible" ponctué d'un "Ah mais je suis con" quelques minutes après. Je ne l'ai fini a 100 % 

Spoiler Alert! 


 en effet, il me reste quelques puzzle donnant accès aux conférences et un dans la montagne, ainsi que tous ceux liés au monolithes.

 J'y retournerai probablement sous peu. Là encore rien essayer de suivre à l'histoire, c'est les puzzle qui m'ont piqués au vif. Et vu le passif du créateur, pas essayé de chercher. Tiens, j'aurais pu faire la même critique de Braid, spoiler hors mis.  Fini en une quinzaine d'heure, mais je vais y retourner. 

*Hollow Knight*
J'avais adoré Ori en 2015, je ne pouvais que tomber sous le charme de Hollow knight. Ce genre de jeu est tout à fait mon truc : plateforme, aventure, débloquer des pouvoirs (non je ne dirais pas 

Spoiler Alert! 


metroïdvania

), DA qui m'interpelle. J'avais fais le Sneak peek reçu lors d'un Humble, complètement bluffé, j'ai même faillit m'acheter une Switch pour ce jeu. Je me suis ravisé et l'ai fait sur PC : c'était très très bon. Pas trop difficile, j'ai trouvé que l'imbrication de la carte était très agréable, les pouvoirs, même si classique faisaient le boulot (peut être un peu de mal sur le wall jump au début), et la quantité de petit passages et de secret est plaisant. Il ne me manque pas grand chose pour être à 100% (je suis a 94% de mémoire) : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le second morceau du charme blanc, un charme (celui entre les 2 charmes qui jouent sur les vies bleus), le Colisée, la dernière arme (manque un minerai que je soupçonne être dans le colisée), des essences,  comprendre à quoi servent ces œufs pourris et surement quelques trucs... 

. Pour les fans du genre, sautez dessus ça vaut le coup, c'était 25 h (voir plus) très cool. Seul reproche est vraiment les pouvoirs qui étaient trop classique finalement, là où Ori m'avait plus surpris... Mais ce jeu à tellement de qualités que je lui pardonne. ::love::

----------


## perverpepere

L'album de l'oncle Ernest un petit point&click de 1998 aux énigmes franchement facile le plus chiant c'est le lag de la souris dans sa version dosbox ca aura au moins le mérite d'allonger la durer de vie et de proposer un challenge.

Thimbleweed Park Alors là  ::wub:: 
Enigmes bien foutues (j'ai du regarder une soluce 2 fois, et j'ai ragé à chaque fois tant les solutions étaient évidente), histoire accrocheuse, nombreux gags bas du plafond comme j'aime, durée de vie honnête pour un point&click.

----------


## Louck

Attention, jeu non PC.

*Patapon*

 ::ninja:: 

Un bail que je voulais y jouer, pour son côté original - tactique et rythmique.
Au final, le jeu reste assez fun, il y a tout de même du challenge (à part quelques missions qui durent 2 minutes en spammant la même commande), de la surprise. Bref, un jeu super cool.
Au bout d'un moment, les patterns se répètent, mais le fait de faire toujours face à une nouvelle situation ou à un nouveau boss, le jeu ne donne pas l'impression qu'il soit super répétitif. La musique du jeu aide pas mal aussi.

Je regrette juste la partie "grind", qui devient un passage obligé après la moitié du jeu, pour pouvoir passer certains passages qui sont bien chaud. De plus qu'il y a le facteur chance qui joue pas mal, dans l'obtention de certains matériaux pour avoir les bonnes unités... s'ils ne se font pas bouffés par la suite.
Il y a la fin qui n'est pas exceptionnel non plus. Ils avaient déjà prévu de faire une suite à ce moment là.

Je ne sais pas si je vais me lancer dans le 2 ou le 3. J'ai entendu que c'est plus facile, mais je ne suis pas super motivé de vouloir refaire du grind.



Bon en attendant, je dois finir Bayonetta sur PC (qui est une tuerie).

----------


## Supergounou

> *Patapon*


 ::lol:: 
Je me souviens encore gueuler _pata-pata-pata-pon!_ suivit de _pon-pon-pata-pon!_ lors de soirées trop arrosées.

Le 2 m'avait beaucoup déçu.

----------


## Astasloth

_Pon-pata-pon-pataaaaaaaa !_

J'ai fait le deux, je l'avais bien aimé. Il y avait de nouvelles unités, ça restait amusant. Par contre, le trois j'ai pas du tout accroché... De ce que je m'en souviens, on ne contrôlait plus une armée entière, et je trouvais ça moins drôle.
Mais ça fait longtemps. Du coup je ne me souviens plus en détail de ce qui m'a fait lâcher le troisième opus.

----------


## Supergounou

Pareil en fait, je ne me souviens plus pourquoi le 2 m'avait déçu. De mémoire, il y avait trop d'unités, trop de trucs à lvlup, du coup j'avais l'impression de devoir farm à mort. Mais je peux me tromper, ça remonte à loin tout ça.

----------


## Galgu

Pour fêter l'annonce de la date de sortie du 2, j'ai fini *Divinity Original sin - Enhanced Edition*

j'avais déjà fini le jeu à sa sortie mais je ne m'en rappelais pas trop et j'ai pris l'occasion de faire la EE. C'est toujours très sympa à jouer, surtout le tour par tour dans les combats.

a retenir :

- de TRES bonnes musiques
- une bonne traduction
- une bonne narration malgré un scénario "attendu"
- des combats difficiles mais pas injustes, et demande une vraie réflexion, notamment l'utilisation de l'environnement, indispensable.

----------


## Azareth

> Pour fêter l'annonce de la date de sortie du 2, j'ai fini *Divinity Original sin - Enhanced Edition*
> 
> j'avais déjà fini le jeu à sa sortie mais je ne m'en rappelais pas trop et j'ai pris l'occasion de faire la EE. C'est toujours très sympa à jouer, surtout le tour par tour dans les combats.
> 
> a retenir :
> 
> - de TRES bonnes musiques
> - une bonne traduction
> - une bonne narration malgré un scénario "attendu"
> - des combats difficiles mais pas injustes, et demande une vraie réflexion, notamment l'utilisation de l'environnement, indispensable.


Je suis dessus actuellement et j'aimerais savoir combien de temps tu as mis par curiosité.

----------


## Supergounou

*CrossCells* (2017)



Puzzle-game. Pour son nouveau jeu, Matthew Brown (Hexcells) met de côté le démineur, et s'attaque à revisiter le Sudoku.

Préparez vous au calcul mental. CrossCells reprend le principe du Sudoku mais en le dynamisant, à savoir que chaque ligne ou chaque ensemble doit être égale un certain nombre donné, et c'est au joueur de décider quelles cases enlever ou garder.

Interface toujours aussi sobre/minimaliste, niveaux toujours autant intelligents, j'ai toutefois beaucoup moins apprécié que Hexcells, son grand frère. Dans CrossSet, il y a moins de fun, c'est indéniable: les grilles sont plus petites, il y a moins de mécaniques particulières, finalement c'est bien plus répétitif. Il va falloir se faire souffrance pour réussir à suivre un cheminement précis, ça peut rendre le jeu très fastidieux (tout le monde n'est pas de mon avis en ce qui concerne ceci, les amoureux des chiffres devraient mieux s'en sortir que moi). Pas de sauvegarde de niveau quand on quitte le jeu, gros point noir pour les gens comme moi qui aiment faire une pause quand ils se retrouvent bloqués, j'en ai usé des screenshots afin de "reprendre" ma progression là où je m'étais arrêté.

Mais malgré cela, CrossCells est toujours autant addictif, on fait un niveau, on quitte, et 30 secondes après on se retrouve à relancer "aller, encore un petit!". Ça coute 3€, ça se fait en 2h pour les plus malins, 3h pour moi, et c'est toujours bon se tordre quelques neurones.

Pas le meilleur de Matthew Brown donc, mais un très bon jeu de réflexion. Peut-être peut-on souhaiter un CrossCells Infinite, qui ajoutera des mécaniques et des niveaux plus foufous?

----------


## Louck

*Bayonetta*
(plus rapide que prévu)

Je pense que je peux reprendre les dires de CPC pour décrire à quel point ce jeu est une tuerie.

A la base, je ne suis pas un grand joueur de BTU. Les jeux de combats où il faut enchaîner des combos qu'il faut connaitre, ce n'est pas mon fort. Le dernier que j'ai joué dans le même genre, c'est DMC... Mais il y a trèèèès longtemps et je ne l'ai jamais finis.

Bref, Bayonetta m'a fait de l'oeil, surtout avec l'article de CPC. Du coup je l'ai tenté.
Et putain que j'ai bien fait.

Le jeu est extrêmement intuitif et facile d'accès. Les combos s’enchaînent selon notre envie, sans qu'on ai le besoin de connaitre les commandes à exécuter. Le résultat et le feeling sont géniaux (le Witch-Time est extrêmement jouissif).
Le défi du jeu reste néanmoins très corsé: le jeu débute tout doucement avec un tuto et quelques ennemis de bases, avant de balancer des monstres de plus en plus réactifs et difficiles, et avant de rendre les erreurs du joueur de moins en moins négligeables. Ce qui reste une bonne chose.
Ce qui m'a un peu déçu, c'est que le mode Facile soit marqué comme "automatique". Du coup je suis resté bloqué en mode Normal, car je voulais avoir le contrôle total de mon personnage... Sauf que c'est devenue bien trop difficile à un moment donné pour moi.

Le jeu contient des mini-jeux, tous assez cool. Juste que je les trouve un peu longuet: 

Spoiler Alert! 


la phase de moto et du missile, au bout d'un moment ca devenait lassant

.

Pour la partie scénario, on dirait que les mecs voulaient faire quelque chose de sérieux. Mais entre deux chapitres, les auteurs prennent de la coke et rajoutent une partie nawak parce que fuck it, les joueurs veulent défoncer des anges avec style et de l'extravagant.
Etant donné que je voulais me défouler, les blablas étaient assez ennuyants pour moi (le personnage principal semble être de même avis). J'aurais pu passer ces scènes mais j'ai préféré tout écouter (le scénario est un petit peu compliqué à suivre, surtout la fin).


Étrangement, mon meilleur moment du jeu a été le combat contre 

Spoiler Alert! 


Jeanne (le dernier)

. Les autres boss étaient super, mais ils étaient tous "lents": il faut juste connaitre la pattern et savoir taper au bon moment avec le combo de notre choix. Sauf, au pire, sur le boss final où certaines phases demandaient d'être très réactif. Contrairement à ca, l'affrontement contre 

Spoiler Alert! 


Jeanne

 a été le plus énergétique et le plus jouissif... mais aussi le plus dur. Sûrement une histoire de taille du personnage ? (plus c'est petit, plus c'est rapide ?).


Le plus gros point chiant du jeu à mon avis, c'est son côté répétitif: heureusement que le jeu ne dure pas plus longtemps, car après 6-8h du jeu, les ennemis et les pattern commençaient à revenir en boucle. Il y a même *deux* chapitres où on fait face à une même série d'ennemis, un peu en mode "je te test avant que tu puisses affronter le gros méchant". Une fois pourquoi pas, mais c'est obligé de le refaire une deuxième fois ? Je me souviens d'avoir affronté 4 fois le même type d'ennemi 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Grace et Glory)

 dans une même situation.

Dernière chose: J'ai du passer en moyenne 15-30 minutes pour chaque chapitre. En atteignant le dernier chapitre qui est "l'épilogue", je pensais que ca ne serait pas aussi long. Au final, cela m'a pris plus d'une heure  ::P: .


Bref, à part ce problème de répétition et une difficulté un peu trop accru à un moment donné, le jeu est génial et est un très bon défouloir. A côté, DMC c'est un jeu très lent.

Pour autant, je ne pense pas me convertir dans le BTU ou dans les jeux de combats.
Plus qu'à attendre que Bayonetta 2 soit sur PC  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Supergounou

> A la base, je ne suis pas un grand joueur de BTU. Les jeux de combats où il faut enchaîner des combos qu'il faut connaitre, ce n'est pas mon fort. Le dernier que j'ai joué dans le même genre, c'est DMC... Mais il y a trèèèès longtemps et je ne l'ai jamais finis.


C'est rigolo, je l'ai quasi fini maintenant, et cette intro j'aurais pu la faire tellement je m'y retrouve! Quelques points de désaccords avec toi sur le reste, tout de même, mais j'y reviendrai en temps voulu  :;): 

Petite question, quand tu dis "plus rapide de prévu", ça fait combien? Parce que pour le moment j'en suis à quasi 13h et je m'attendais justement à plus court.

----------


## Louck

> Petite question, quand tu dis "plus rapide de prévu", ça fait combien? Parce que pour le moment j'en suis à quasi 13h et je m'attendais justement à plus court.


10h-11h de mémoire.
Sachant que j'ai passé plus d'une heure à refaire un chapitre en entier (le troisième je crois) sans faire d'erreurs.

Disons qu'après le générique de fin, j'ai posé la manette et 

Spoiler Alert! 


je suis allé faire à bouffer  ::ninja:: 


Je ne pense pas que je vais refaire le jeu en difficile. C'étais déjà assez compliqué pour moi  ::P: .


Après je disais "plus rapide que prévu", car je pensais qu'après mon combat contre 

Spoiler Alert! 


Jeanne

, il y aurait encore pas mal de choses à faire. Je crois qu'au final, il ne reste plus que 3 chapitres dont l'épilogue.

----------


## Momock

@Louck: non non, ce n'est pas étrange que ton meilleur combat soit celui que tu dis. C'est plutôt logique en fait.

Le mode difficile ne vole pas son nom, effectivement, mais tu pourrais tenter d'obtenir des platines en refaisant les stages (et en sachant qu'R2 + select permet de passer automatiquement les cutscenes).

----------


## pothi

> Ce qui m'a un peu déçu, c'est que le mode Facile soit marqué comme "automatique". Du coup je suis resté bloqué en mode Normal, car je voulais avoir le contrôle total de mon personnage... Sauf que c'est devenue bien trop difficile à un moment donné pour moi.


Alors c'est pas expliqué clairement mais en fait en mode facile tu es équipé de la poupée autocombo. (que tu débloque d'ailleurs en finissant le jeu en facile) donc il suffit d'aller dans l'inventaire et de la déséquiper

----------


## Supergounou

Le soucis des status platines pour moi, c'est qu'il faut réussir à faire tous les combats même les planqués, et de ce que j'ai cru comprendre, certains sont vraiment très très bien planqués.

----------


## Louck

> Alors c'est pas expliqué clairement mais en fait en mode facile tu es équipé de la poupée autocombo. (que tu débloque d'ailleurs en finissant le jeu en facile) donc il suffit d'aller dans l'inventaire et de la déséquiper


Je ne vais pas mentir, quand j'ai vu le mot "automatique", je n'ai pas pris la peine de tester  ::P: . J'avais juste mémoire d'une vieille vidéo d'un joueur qui jouait au jeu en spammant un seul et même bouton. Aucune idée s'il est vraiment présent du coup (en mode "Very easy" ?).

EDIT: trouvé:

----------


## Momock

> Le soucis des status platines pour moi, c'est qu'il faut réussir à faire tous les combats même les planqués, et de ce que j'ai cru comprendre, certains sont vraiment très très bien planqués.


Ils sont planqués de manière très stupide surtout, ce qui est pour moi le point le plus faible du jeu (avec les cinématiques blabla). En fait il suffit de revnir sur ses pas régulièrement (quitte même à revenir au tout début du niveau) pour les trouver. Franchement il faut utiliser une soluce et ne pas s'emmerder.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Bayonetta*
> 
> Je pense que je peux reprendre les dires de CPC pour décrire à quel point ce jeu est une tuerie.


Et la musiiiiique  :Vibre: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Louck

> Et la musiiiiique




Dès que j'entendais cette musique au début d'un combat, je savais que j'allais me défouler  :Vibre: .

(La musique sonne mieux avec les bruitages de combats).

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis le seul mec que je connaisse qui puisse pas saquer la musique de Bayo  ::ninja:: 

C'est dur la solitude  :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

> Je suis le seul mec que je connaisse


 :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Eh ben avec le mec qui peut pas saquer les balises [IMG] ça fait deux solitudes  ::P: 
(Bayo j'ai pas tenu une heure, je l'ai refourgué à l'époque PS3, c'était gavant au possible et totalement débile).

----------


## FrousT

> Eh ben avec le mec qui peut pas saquer les balises [url] ça fait deux solitudes


ARRETTE TOI !! J'ai même pas le temps de trouver la bonne image  :Cell:  Je suis pas le roi des ninja edit comme nAKAZZ moi  :Cell:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Si tu balises, fais tes valises



Spoiler Alert! 


Non j'ai pas trouvé plus pourri

----------


## Kaelis

Pour Froust, il se murmure que c'est suffisant.

----------


## Catel

Ce que j'ai aimé dans la narration de Bayo c'est qu'ils expédient pas la fin comme dans tant de jeux, ils la font OVER THE TOP §§§  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ce que j'ai aimé dans la narration de Bayo c'est qu'ils expédient pas la fin comme dans tant de jeux, ils la font OVER THE TOP §§§


Ahah je viens de finir le jeu, et c'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé. On est loin de l'écran "game over" comme dans les années 80, ici c'est la grande, la super, non, la méga classe!!

*Bayonetta* donc (PC 2017), en normal, offert par l'ami *Pothi* chez les généreux.



Beat'em Up 3D. Y a des sorcières, et des méchants gentils, et ça se fout sur la gueule avec style et skill.

+ L'univers, plutôt original
+ Les musiques jazz
+ Les cinématiques, du moins dans les chorégraphies. Ça envoie du très très lourd. Et c'est rigolo
+ En fait, toute la mise en scène envoie du très très lourd, même un geste anodin, fait pas un super méchant, pue la classe.
+ Ne se prend pas (trop) au sérieux, beaucoup de WTF. Je suis pas super fan de ça en général, mais là j'ai trouvé ça bien fichu et pile en dessous de mon seuil de tolérance.
+ Sexy, mais jamais trop.
+ Gameplay super nerveux, hyper exigeant (pour faire les meilleurs score) et en même temps très accessible.
+ Combos très impressionnants.
+ Plusieurs armes, pour varier les plaisirs.
+ Bestiaire bien dégueulasse, du plaisir à chaque apparition d'une nouvelle monstruosité que les devs ont imaginé.
+ Level design excellent (mais pas parfait, j'y reviendrai), même en dehors des combats. Le jeu n'est vraiment pas qu'une succession d'arènes avec des couloirs entre, et c'est vraiment un plus pour moi.
+ Bonne durée de vie, quasi 16h en normal en prenant son temps.
+ Grosse replay value pour qui voudra choper les meilleurs scores, ou faire le jeu dans les difficultés déblocables.
+ La fin, dès que les crédits commencent. Juste pour ça, ce jeu vaut le coup.
+ Bon portage, quelques baisses de framerate de ci de là mais rien d’alarmant.

- Graphiquement daté.
- Scénario prévisible, faussement complexe et très mal amené.
- Le chara design. En dehors de Jeanne, je crois que j'ai trouvé tous les humains très laids.
- Les musiques en dehors du jazz.
- La grosse majorité des boss, complètement foirés. Ca m'a donné l'impression de changer de jeu et de me retrouver devant un God of War.
- Des putains de QTE à la fenêtre d’exécution super étroite. Dans les cinématiques, déjà, ça saoul. Mais dans les combats, c'est encore pire. C'est mort immédiate, perte d'une vie et donc grosse baisse directe sur le score à la fin du niveau. Beurk, quelle idée!
- 2 ÉNORMES erreurs dans le level design. Pour ceux qui y ont joué: 

Spoiler Alert! 


la course à moto et le rodéo sur un missile

, c'est nul, c'est trop facile, c'est inutile et c'est complètement lourdingue. Sans ça pourtant, je suis vraiment très fan du level design du jeu.
- Les trucs planqués, j'aime bien chercher mais là c'est limite de la torture. Du genre pété un mur qu'on sait pas pourquoi mais y a un truc derrière, bonus accessible uniquement si on a préalablement acheté la bonne capacité, ou, de ce que j'ai cru comprendre, nécessité de revenir en arrière, parfois très loin en arrière, afin de découvrir de nouveaux passages. Quand on sait qu'il faut tout découvrir pour avoir les meilleures notes, c'est vraiment frustrant.
- Beaucoup de répétitions dans les environnements, je crois qu'il y a un passage, on y repasse 3x. Ça fait un peu recyclage.
- Trop peu de variété d'ennemis. Je dirais qu'en dehors des boss ou swap color, il doit y en avoir 10 différents.

J'en oublie surement.

Grosse grosse surprise pour ma part. Comme Louck page précédente, je ne suis pas vraiment fan des BTU 3D, en fait je n'avais joué qu'à DMC4 lors de sa sortie sur PC, et je m'étais arrêté à la moitié du jeu parce que je comprenais rien, j'étais trop nul et ça ne m'amusait pas. Bayonetta, je pense que c'est LE jeu pour s'expérimenter au genre. Non pas que le jeu est simple, mais il est très accessible, et jouissif même sans en maitriser le 1/10ème. Et pourtant, le noob que je suis a fortement senti l'énorme potentiel que peut réserver le jeu à un niveau plus élevé, et il suffit d'aller voir des vidéos de combos sur Youtube pour voir que la courbe de progression doit être vertigineuse.

Je conseille à tout le monde donc (bon, pt'être pas aux enfants, c'est quand même gore et sexy), pour sa polyvalence qui devrait plaire aux mentors du genre comme aux débutants.

----------


## Momock

> - Beaucoup de répétitions dans les environnements, je crois qu'il y a un passage, on y repasse 3x. Ça fait un peu recyclage.


Oui, c'est un passage en ville qu'on fait normalement, puis un bout en mode lave, puis en mode "univers parallèle" (le truc qui fait qu'on ne voit pas Bayonetta, chais plus trop ce que c'était). Et un autre niveau qu'on refait en mode univers parallèle. Y'en a pas tant que ça en fait vu que tout le reste est unique (y'en a moins que dans DMC4 où on refait tout à l'envers!)

Pour le nombre d'ennemis différents c'est pas déraisonable de ne pas en mettre trop, sinon on oublierait qui fait quoi (ce qui serait gênant dans les combats où y'a du mélange).

----------


## Supergounou

> Y'en a pas tant que ça en fait vu que tout le reste est unique (y'en a moins que dans DMC4 où on refait tout à l'envers!)


Carrément, dans DMC4 c'est le moment où j'avais abandonné le jeu. J'avais trouvé ça vraiment foutage de gueule.

Et les ennemis, c'est pas faux ce que tu dis. Peut-être aurait-il fallu les distiller plus progressivement alors, parce que vers la fin j'avais vraiment l'impression que tous les combats se ressemblaient.

----------


## Bibik

Super review ! J'acquiesce avec les points positifs/négatifs.

----------


## Momock

> Et les ennemis, c'est pas faux ce que tu dis. Peut-être aurait-il fallu les distiller plus progressivement alors, parce que vers la fin j'avais vraiment l'impression que tous les combats se ressemblaient.


Il aurait fallu introduire un nouveau type quand on entre dans la tour par exemple, ça aurait fait le boulot je pense.

----------


## Galgu

> Je suis dessus actuellement et j'aimerais savoir combien de temps tu as mis par curiosité.


55h en mode classique. Toutes quêtes complétées mais j'ai pas acheté tous les secrets.

----------


## Louck

> Pour le nombre d'ennemis différents c'est pas déraisonable de ne pas en mettre trop, sinon on oublierait qui fait quoi (ce qui serait gênant dans les combats où y'a du mélange).


Je pense que le nombre d'ennemis est correct. Mais c'est leur réutilisation dans une même situation qui fait que le jeu devient facilement répétitif.

Des fois, on affronte un même type d'ennemi mais dans un contexte différent: certains sont déjà en rage, le combat se passe sur un terrain renfermé, il y a des conditions, etc... L'ennemi peut être toujours le même, si l'environnement change.

Mais il n'est pas rare, surtout vers la fin, d'avoir l'impression de faire la même chose.


Cool pour la review sinon. Ca ressemble assez bien à mon avis au final  ::P: .

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest*.
Il partage une partie des défauts de Fates Birthright (équilibrage régulièrement à la noix, choix foireux dans le système de jeu...) mais il est CLAIREMENT meilleur sur tout le reste, notamment sur le très important level design.

Si vous souhaitez faire Fates une seule fois sans vous prendre la tête avec les versions à la noix, c'est Conquest qu'il faut prendre, il est vraiment meilleur.

----------


## Clear_strelok

J'aurais aimé qu'on me dise ça avant d'avoir fait l'erreur de prendre Héritage. (J'ai commencé par celui-ci, l'ait lâché en cours de route pour prendre Conquête mais au final ça a tué la patience que je pouvais avoir pour ce dernier et j'ai là encore lâché l'affaire au chapitre avec ces ninjas complètement pétés)

Grosse déception quelque soit la version, et le fait d'avoir à en acheter TROIS pour avoir toute l'histoire qui du coup est médiocre prise séparément dans toutes les versions à cause des morceaux manquants c'est... sérieux les mecs, pourquoi ?

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Walking dead, telltale saison 3*  Ce fut bien nul. Le pire c'est que ça tease en disant à la fin "l'histoire de clem' continue..." mais là dans cette saison, et cet épisode final en particulier, c'était d'un lourd ! Horrible. 
J'en ai oublié la moitié. Limitez vous à la saison 1 amis néophytes car le reste c'est poubelle.

----------


## Clydopathe

> *Walking dead, telltale saison 3*  Ce fut bien nul. Le pire c'est que ça tease en disant à la fin "l'histoire de clem' continue..." mais là dans cette saison, et cet épisode final en particulier, c'était d'un lourd ! Horrible. 
> J'en ai oublié la moitié. Limitez vous à la saison 1 amis néophytes car le reste c'est poubelle.


J'avais adoré le 1, le 2nd était bien chiant, je pense que je vais le regarder sur youtube celui là.

----------


## Ruadir

Petit retour sur Event[0].

Le jeu se déroule à bord du Nautilus, un vaisseau de croisière qui est en réalité un navire expérimental avec une technologie top-secret à l’intérieur.
Le but de la chose c'est de percer les mystères du jeu et d'avoir une relation avec l'IA du vaisseau. Du coup c'est un jeu à dialogue où l'on peux écrire des lignes entières pour répondre à l'IA. Sur le papier c'est ambitieux, dans les faits...l'ia est incapable de comprendre des phrases trop complexes. Certains dialogues deviennent rapidement surréalistes et le jeu à beau citer de la philosophie, en écrire est plus problématique.
J'ai terminé le jeu avec une mauvaise fin ou l'IA est dégoutée de l'Humanité...sauf que j'ai toujours été sympa et je ne l'ai jamais trahi sauf à la fin où je voulais des explications sur les dangers du moteur à singularité. L'ia était très incohérente : elle me dit que le moteur ne représente aucun dangers en réalité puis 5 minutes plus tard, c'est le contraire...
L'ambiance était sympathique mais la principale feature du jeu est vraiment très moyenne. Je pense que des réponses pré-sélectionnées comme sur Talos Principle auraient été plus simples à gérer et moins foutraque.

Le jeu se termine en 2 heures avec une rejouabilité quasi-nulle et une petite aire de jeu qui s'explore très rapidement. 20 euros, c'est clairement trop cher pour le contenu.
Je ne suis pas du genre à entrer dans un débat à base de temps de jeu/prix mais il n’empêche qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire sur Event[0].

Sympa sans plus, je ne le recommande qu'aux alentours de 5-10 euros et uniquement si vous êtes fan de SF.

----------


## zanzibar007

Fini *Assassin's creed* premier du nom, vous savez celui qui remonte à loin avec Altair.
Je les avais jamais fait et j'en ai eu un gros paquet pour une somme dérisoire, dont le 3 gratos durant les 30 ans Ubisoft.

Bon alors, j'aime bien, le gameplay est daté, c'est très sommaire, mais ça a son charme, et puis bon c'est l'été il faut pas trop m'en demander non plus.
Une idée reçue des AC, c'est que les mecs attendent leur tour les uns derrière les autres avant d'attaquer, bon alors c'est largement exagéré, de temps en temps j'ai eu des groupes avec des attaques coordonnées en duo, pas plus, mais les clichés ont la vie dure.
Altair le gars au bon gros melon qui se la pète est pas très passionnant seul, mais face à son maitre Al Mualim ( c'est ça ?) ça en devient passionnant, il y a une verticalité du commandement chez les Assassins vraiment interessante, que ce soit en terme de discipline, d'ordre, etc...
Entre le contexte et l'idée, le développement du récit est amusant, plus que le jeu en lui meme, et puis bon c'est les petits hommes vert, on peut pas test.
Pas de pseudo choix complètement barbant saucissonnant le rythme du récit toutes les 2 phrases, ou de possibilités de choix creux alors que c'est évident.
Je n'en attendais rien, et franchement j'aime bien.

Alors pour diversifier tout ça et parce que Altair est  un homme d'un ordre avec une hiérarchie clairement définie ( elle est pas énorme non plus, il faut pas  y chercher les réponses au sens de la vie), le suivant doit etre un individualiste latent et apprendre sur le tard.
En ce sens, si j'ai bien tout suivi, ça éviterait une redondance.

PS: le jeu marche bien si vous avez un Pad 360 qui traine ou dans un carton, en tout cas, je suis bien surpris, avec tous les problèmes d'optimisations que se traine Ubisoft, je n'ai eu qu'un seul crash et c'était du aux enceintes de mon moniteur en conflit avec le HyperXCloud II...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ca fait 10 ans qu il est sorti, je pense qu'Ubi a eu le temps de patcher/optimiser sa release.

----------


## Sylvine

Mouais, on va pas se mentir, or jeu multi dans 99% des cas si c'est pas patché dans les 6 premiers mois ça le sera jamais.

----------


## Kl4w

A l'époque sur 360, le tout dernier "niveau" était complètement pété, avec la moitié du décor qui ne s'affichait pas, les persos qui passaient donc à travers, les scripts qui se lançaient mal, ...
J'avais lutté comme pas permis contre les bugs pour arriver à le finir alors qu'il me semble qu'il fallait juste avancer pour lancer une cinématique.

----------


## Clear_strelok

La version PC était très propre dès sa sortie. Ça se jouait bien au clavier/souris, l'optimisation était au niveau et à l'époque c'était quand même costaud graphiquement. (Il y a juste les bandes noires pour les formats d'écran autres que 16:9 qui posaient problème)

----------


## KiwiX

> J'avais adoré le 1, le 2nd était bien chiant, je pense que je vais le regarder sur youtube celui là.


Je suis en train de faire le 2, c'est pas ouf ouais. Et alors ces fins de chapitres avec le générique, on se croirait dans une série TV... Sauf que même sur netflix, tu peux zapper les crédits et enchainer l'épisode suivant, directement...

----------


## KiwiX

*The Walking Dead : Season Two*

7h de jeu, un seul run et tous les achievements. GG EZ  :ouaiouai: . C'est long à se mettre en place, on commence à avoir un semblant de rythme vers le chapitre 3 puis on s'ennuie de nouveau. Le chapitre 4 est super long et le 5 est pas bien passionnant... Mouif. La première saison était vraiment mieux.

----------


## Clydopathe

*The Surge* en 28h
Plus j'arrivais vers la fin et plus je progressais doucement au point de retourner sur les premières maps pour en profiter au maximum. Ce qui est cool, c'est qu'en fonction des avancées dans l'histoire et dans les quêtes secondaires, les mobs changent dans les zones et deviennent plus fort. Ils ont vraiment réussi à s'améliorer depuis leur bof of Fallen.

L'histoire du jeu est assez convenu, l'être humain a failli tuer la planète, mais une startup a inventé une technologie révolutionnaire qui peux sauver le monde, c'est devenu une méga corporation, le héros s'y engage et patratas, tout n'est pas rose et c'est la merde pour le premier jour de taf.

Un des avantages de ce jeu est que tous les combats sont cool et plutôt technique en fonction du but recherché : tuer le mob vite fait (safe) ou essayer de le buter de manière à récupérer du loot (moins safe)? Ce qui leur donne une vraie dynamique. Les quelques boss du jeu (5) sont plutôt sympa et offre des tactiques pour les vaincre différentes, le dernier est un poil en deçà des autres (je l'ai eu au premier essai mais sans utiliser tout mes soins). 

Je vois que pas mal de joueur sont assez perdus sur les objectifs à atteindre par le héros au fur et à mesure et je me demande si ça ne viens pas d'une certaine habitude à ne pas écouter sérieusement les pnjs. C'en est dommage car à la contraire d'un Darks souls, on est jamais lâché dans une zone en mode yolo, trouve la sortie/suite de la quête par toi même. Les quelques pnj que tu rencontre sont au pire quelconques mais il y en a deux qui valent vraiment le coup 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Mady et son père 

.

Mais son vrai bon point, c'est son level design qui est vraiment excellent. Ils ont pas l'aisance de From Software et plutôt que de faire un open world hyper connecté, ils sont partis sur le principe de faire des niveaux mondes connectés par un ou deux fast travel menant aux autres mondes. Ce qui fait que chaque niveau est très grand, n'a qu'un seul safe spot et a une multitude de raccourcis qu'on débloque au fur et à mesure. Les différents niveaux sont cohérents dans ce qu'ils montrent, je n'ai pas vu de zone qui me semblaient déplacé ou mal implémenté.

Honnêtement, j'ai failli ne pas le prendre au début au vu des quelques vidéos de trailer/présentation fourni par Focus et je me suis souvenu de leur non technique de vente de jeu. Ce qui m'a fait craqué c'est les quelques preview vu sur Youtube (Akwarz surtout) et je regrette absolument pas mon achat. Je pense me lancer dans le NG+ pour voir ce qu'il offre de plus que le run principal et essayer de chopper les succès qu'il me manque (8 ou 9 je crois).

----------


## Sylvine

Fini Alien Isolation.
Si vous avez adoré le jeu, ne lisez pas la suite ça vaudra mieux pour tout le monde.

Je vais pas y aller par 4 chemins, c'est médiocre.
J'avais pas des grandes espérances en lançant le jeu mais il a quand même réussi à me décevoir.
Je vais pas lister tout ce qui va pas, ça sera plus rapide de lister les points positifs :
-C'est beau.
-Ils ont bien recopié le film.
C'est tout. C'est littéralement les seuls aspects réussis du jeu, le reste est du niveau d'un FPS couloir pourri style BF3, mais en 20 fois plus long.

Pourquoi j'ai testé le jeu alors que je savais que ça allait pas être terrible ?
Pour me faire une idée sur la fameuse IA de l'Alien, et là aussi ça été une grosse déception, tout ce que j'ai lu était faux à la fois pour ses défenseurs mais aussi ses détracteurs.

Non l'Alien n'est pas super intelligent, non il n'est pas imprévisible et le jeu n'est pas injuste, c'est vraiment une IA de JV ultra classique, à moitié aveugle et ultra facile à berner, la seule différence et que quand le joueur s'éloigne trop il se "téléporte" avec les conduits de ventilation pour revenir te souffler dans les bronches.


Bref évitez ce jeu comme la peste.
Si vraiment vous voulez tester et que vous avez les deux DLC tirés du film, contentez vous de faire ça, c'est aussi mauvais que la campagne principale mais au moins ça va à l'essentiel et c'est court (genre une demi heure, suffisant pour épuiser tout ce que le jeu a à proposer).

----------


## pesos

J'ai arrêté à la comparaison avec BF3. Tu racontes n'imp pour changer.

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai arrêté à la comparaison avec BF3. Tu racontes n'imp pour changer.


Pourquoi tu ne t'es pas arrêté à _"Si vous avez adoré le jeu, ne lisez pas la suite ça vaudra mieux pour tout le monde."_ ?

----------


## Cabfire

En même temps, à quoi bon écrire pour ne pas susciter de réactions , c'est le net bordel !

----------


## pesos

> Pourquoi tu ne t'es pas arrêté à _"Si vous avez adoré le jeu, ne lisez pas la suite ça vaudra mieux pour tout le monde."_ ?


Curiosité malsaine probablement  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

Comme moi quand j'ai testé Alien.  :Cigare:

----------


## Cabfire

Par contre tu nous donne les points positifs, mais les points négatif non, tu te contente d'un "c'est de la merde", du coup je suis un peu triste.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

A noter qu'Alien isolation fonctionne avec les casques de réalité virtuelle...j'ai testé avec un mon oculus DK1, et ca marche super bien, limite on dirait que le jeu est prévu en natif pour la VR. Mais c'est trop flippant tellement c'est immersif...

----------


## Sylvine

> Par contre tu nous donne les points positifs, mais les points négatif non, tu te contente d'un "c'est de la merde", du coup je suis un peu triste.


Je l'ai dis, y'en a trop.
Et vraiment, je sais que ça sonne comme un troll mais je le pense sincèrement, à part dire que le gameplay est pas intéressant, le level design mal foutu, la narration loupée... et continuer à trouver des synonymes à "nul" je sais pas quoi faire tellement il n'y a aucun point d'accroche.

Quand t'affrontes l'alien, le jeu consiste à soit utiliser ton matos si t'en a (balancer une radio pour faire diversion, jeter un molotov ou un coup de lance-flamme), soit avancer lentement en attendant que l'alien se barre du chemin.
Contre les autres types d'ennemis c'est encore moins compliqué (mais plus rapide au moins), il faut juste courir ou tuer tout le monde quand on peut pas.
Ça demande ni réflexion, ni talent.

Par dessus ça tous les éléments du jeu rentrent en conflit. C'est un jeu qui voudrait faire peur, mais dont tout les éléments sont là pour tuer toute tension (ça fait un peu peur la première heure, après ça on voit tellement les câbles qui régissent le truc qu'on s'en fout). C'est un jeu qui voudrait encourager l'exploration, mais qui en même temps te pousse à tracer (je vais pas prendre le risque de me faire prendre par derrière par l'alien pour choper du truc que le jeu qualifie lui-même de "camelote"). C'est un jeu qui se voudrait un peu bac à sable dans l'approche, mais dont le level design ne laisse pas la moindre place à l'improvisation (le nombre de fois où le jeu te balance dans une pièce avec l'alien avec genre 2 caisses pour te cacher)...

C'est un jeu qui peine à raconter une histoire intéressante parce que super mal racontée et reprenant absolument tous les mauvais clichés du jeu vidéo. Sérieux, le coup où on se fait capturer par l'alien, c'est pas interdit par la Convention de Genève ? Genre si je me fais choper par l'alien deux secondes plus tôt c'est game over, par contre là c'est un script donc c'est bon, il me tue pas (et à la place m'attache sans surveillance à un truc dont je me détache tout seul, et en me laissant tout mon matos sur moi).
Et le jeu qui coupe systématiquement l'action en pleine tension en te mettant un écran de chargement où une cutscene mal branlée. Genre le premier contact avec l'alien, une vieille cutscene merdique. Et y'a des moments t'as l'impression qu'ils avaient plus de moyens, genre quand tu prends des navettes de secours et que ça fait un vieux fondu au noir et tu comprends rien à ce qu'il s'est passé.
Les QTE de merde (la palme étant la toute fin  :Facepalm: ).

Et surtout c'est un jeu qui refuse de voir ses nombreuses limites et qui t'inflige une des campagnes les plus tirées en longueur qu'il m'ait été donné de jouer.
15 fois j'ai cru que c'était la fin du jeu et 15 fois il se passe un truc à la con (en général une panne quelconque) qui te force à repartir te jeter dans la gueule du loup. Je trouvais Dead Space horrible pour ça mais là c'est le stade au dessus.
Et les passages en combinaison spatiale qui durent des plombes, il se passe rien, ton perso avance au deux à l'heure.  :Boom: 

Les mini-jeux de piratages qui deviennent de plus en plus stupide (y'en a un il faut appuyer 5-6 fois sur bas, c'est tout).

Enfin bref, c'est nul, y'aurait pas eu la licence Alien derrière cette croute serait passé inaperçue.

----------


## Cabfire

En fait c'est assez étrange. Je ne peux pas m’empêcher d'être globalement d'accord avec toi et de reconnaître ton analyse, mais j'ai pas eu l'impression de passer un si mauvais moment que cela.

Je pense que tu étais dans un état d'esprit ultra critique en commençant à jouer, du coup tu as vu tout les défauts du truc et forcement tu conclus comme tel.

----------


## Sylvine

Vraiment, honnêtement, non.
Quand j'ai démarré j'étais même plutôt optimiste, parce qu'au début t'as que les bons cotés (c'est beau, c'est comme dans le film, et t'as envie de voir comment ça va se passer).

Et très rapidement le jeu commence à te balancer du caca sur la tête (le fameux premier combat, qui est effectivement un des passages les plus durs du jeu).
Mais j'insiste le pire c'est que c'est BEAUCOUP trop long, c'est surtout ça qui fait que l’empilement de défauts passe de moins en moins.
Je l'ai fini en quelques jours, ça passerait sans doute mieux par petites sessions mais si j'avais fait ça je l'aurais simplement pas fini.

----------


## Cabfire

J'avoue que les 5 climax avant la fin, c'est d'un lourd ...

----------


## Catel

> En fait c'est assez étrange. Je ne peux pas m’empêcher d'être globalement d'accord avec toi et de reconnaître ton analyse, mais j'ai pas eu l'impression de passer un si mauvais moment que cela.
> 
> Je pense que tu étais dans un état d'esprit ultra critique en commençant à jouer, du coup tu as vu tout les défauts du truc et forcement tu conclus comme tel.


Je pense surtout que nous sommes très nombreux à être d'abord charmés par une ambiance et à passer du coup sur les défauts du gameplay pur. Or pour Sylvine le jeu passe avant la vidéo et les mécaniques sont primordiales à ses yeux.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est un jeu qui voudrait faire peur, mais dont tout les éléments sont là pour tuer toute tension


Genre t'as pas flippé 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans l'antre des aliens

.  :ouaiouai: 
Je suis d'accord sinon, même si j'ai une opinion plus positive. (Le jeu est clairement beaucoup trop long pour les mécaniques qu'il emploie, mais je pense pas qu'elle soient mauvaises en soit. L'improvisation m'a paru être plus présente que ce que tu dis par exemple et on échappe souvent à l'Alien que de justesse)

----------


## Haelnak

> Je pense surtout que nous sommes très nombreux à être d'abord charmés par une ambiance et à passer du coup sur les défauts du gameplay pur. Or pour Sylvine le jeu passe avant la vidéo et les mécaniques sont primordiales à ses yeux.


Vu qu'il n'aime aucun jeu solo et presque aucun titres multi, je pense surtout qu'il est à l’affût du moindre défaut et l'exacerbe intérieurement au point de se dégoûter de ce à quoi il joue.

Les seules fois où je l'ai vu positif au point de sortir un truc super sympa du genre _"C'est vraiment pas top mais ça reste moins naze que le reste"_, c'est pour Rainbow Six Siege, Paladins et Titanfall 1.

----------


## FericJaggar

Tu oublies le meilleur jeu de l'univers, dans le lot.

----------


## znokiss

Spec Ops ?

----------


## pesos

Ouais enfin tout ça pour dire que les dinosaures étaient mieux fait dans BF3 quand même.

----------


## Sylvine

> Genre t'as pas flippé 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> dans l'antre des aliens
> 
> .


Ba nan, justement je m'étais fais la réflexion que tous les ingrédients étaient là, mais vu que j'en étais à ma 70ème heure de jeu (estimation de la police) l'alien était plus devenu une nuisance qu'une menace, le gros relou qui t’empêche d'avancer.
Surtout que c'était typiquement un des ces passages avec un couloir sans rien pour se cacher et l'alien au milieu.




> Je pense surtout que nous sommes très nombreux à être d'abord charmés par une ambiance et à passer du coup sur les défauts du gameplay pur. Or pour Sylvine le jeu passe avant la vidéo et les mécaniques sont primordiales à ses yeux.


Justement non, ce qui m'a énervé c'est qu'au lieu d'accompagner l'ambiance, le gameplay joue contre lui.
Tout le contraire de Prince of Persia 2008 par exemple, qui lui aussi a un gamplay simpliste.




> Vu qu'il n'aime aucun jeu solo et presque aucun titres multi, je pense surtout qu'il est à l’affût du moindre défaut et l'exacerbe intérieurement au point de se dégoûter de ce à quoi il joue.
> 
> Les seules fois où je l'ai vu positif au point de sortir un truc super sympa du genre "C'est vraiment pas top mais ça reste moins naze que le reste", c'est pour Rainbow Six Siege, Paladins et Titanfall 1.


Juste dans ce topic.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10444969
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10883568
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10884867
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...=#post10662995






> Ouais enfin tout ça pour dire que les dinosaures étaient mieux fait dans BF3 quand même.


Je vois bien que ça te rend fou, le fait est qu'ils ont tous les deux un gameplay inutile qui ne sert qu'à combler les trous entre deux passages narratifs qui utilisent les mêmes ficelles et que tous les deux les utilisent aussi mal.
Genre le passage sur le _Derelict_ où on te donne un détecteur pour pas que tu te perdes dans un couloir et où tu dois marcher de script en script (fais moi la courte échelle, va poser la bombe...), ça puait le mauvais clone de CoD.

----------


## Haelnak

> Juste dans ce topic.
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10444969
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10883568
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10884867


- "Fini Grow Up, et on dirait une simple version revue et corrigée du premier en fait. Et comme le premier le jeu offre finalement assez peu de choses à faire."
- "Cherchez pas une originalité de fou, en gros c'est du Sokoban"
- "Fini Her Story. Bon, pas à 100% parce que ça commençait à me fatiguer"

On sent le plaisir exsuder de chacun des mots.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Désolé de garder un esprit critique même sur les jeux que j'aime.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FericJaggar

> Spec Ops ?


Non, Spec Ops ce n'est pas un jeu, c'est une expérience unique. Une performance artistique, un _happening_.
Je te parle du cinquième volet d'une série japonais à succès.

----------


## Zerger

Bah quand Sylvine teste un jeu c'est toujours la meme chose  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sylvine

Allez-y, ragez plus mes petits mignons.  :Bave:

----------


## KaiN34

> Juste dans ce topic.
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10444969
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10883568
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10884867
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...=#post10662995


Que des jeux de gueudins top moumoute.  ::O:

----------


## Haelnak

> Allez-y, ragez plus mes petits mignons.


Confondre rage et désaccord.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sylvine

C'était pour éviter tous les commentaires inutiles habituels mais c'était évidemment peine perdu.

edit : Ah trop tard, le ninja edit a frappé.

Sinon si vous étiez réellement en désaccord et pas en train de rager comme des gorets, vous donneriez des arguments.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Est ce vraiment utile de donner des arguments à un mur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Sinon si vous étiez réellement en désaccord et pas en train de rager comme des gorets, vous donneriez des arguments.


Tu commences par balancer un _"Bon, je l'ai fini et c'est de la merde. Tout est chier sauf les graphismes. On dirait un solo de Battlefield en beaucoup plus long"_.
Faut avouer que ça ne pousse pas à la discussion argumenté puisqu'on à l'impression de voir un icaremag inversé.

Et comme tu ne changeras pas ta perception du jeu d'un iota, je comprends que personne ne tente d'argumenter.
En plus c'est un topic dédié aux ressentis, le but n'est donc pas de te faire prendre du recul sur ton jugement, ça fait une raison de plus de ne pas se lancer dans ce cul de sac.


Sinon il y a quelques trucs dans ce que tu racontes que je trouve totalement vrais (trop long, trop de "fausses fins", le piratage en mousse, le rendu et la DA très sympas), d'autres en partie (le level design globalement correct, idem pour les mécaniques de jeu) et certains trop subjectifs (tout ce qui touche à la peur).

----------


## pesos

> Est ce vraiment utile de donner des arguments à un mur ?


Voilà.

En fait avec Sylvine a tous dépassé le stade d'argumentation pour simplement facepalmer maintenant  :Emo:

----------


## Dicsaw

Les rois du free taunt qui te parlent d'argumentation, on s'en lasse pas.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu commences par balancer un _"Bon, je l'ai fini et c'est de la merde. Tout est chier sauf les graphismes. On dirait un solo de Battlefield en beaucoup plus long"_.
> Faut avouer que ça ne pousse pas à la discussion argumenté puisqu'on à l'impression de voir un icaremag inversé.


Je l'ai dis, ce dont je voulais surtout parler c'est ce qui m'avait motivé à lance le jeu, c'était l'IA de l'alien, pas le jeu en lui-même.

Après à la demande de Cabfire j'ai fait un retour, bien plus argumenté que la plupart de ceux qu'on lit ici d'ailleurs.




> Et comme tu ne changeras pas ta perception du jeu d'un iota, je comprends que personne ne tente d'argumenter.


La vérité c'est que si je donne l'impression de jamais changer d'avis ici, c'est parce que quasiment personne n'avance d'arguments pertinents.
Par exemple avant je trouvais que MGS c'était de la grosse branlette sans fond, ba les critiques de Super Bunny Hop m'ont fait changé d'avis.
Pareil pour Chroma qui sans complétement retourner mon opinion, m'a fait remettre en question ce que je pensais de Signe que je détestais de tout mon corps.

Parce que les mecs savent argumenter, parce que leur avis est réfléchi, c'est pas juste un vague ressenti qu'ils sont incapables d'expliquer.
Je m'attends pas à ce que toutes les réponses ici soient du même niveau, par contre si c'est pour dire ça :



> J'ai arrêté à la comparaison avec BF3. Tu racontes n'imp pour changer.





> Bah quand Sylvine teste un jeu c'est toujours la meme chose 
> 
> https://i.makeagif.com/media/7-18-2015/Nb31rD.gif





> Est ce vraiment utile de donner des arguments à un mur ?





> En fait avec Sylvine a tous dépassé le stade d'argumentation pour simplement facepalmer maintenant


Ba là non, je change pas trop d'avis non.
Mais bon, c'est parce que je dois être un troll.

----------


## Haelnak

> Les rois du free taunt qui te parlent d'argumentation, on s'en lasse pas.


Oh putain l’hôpital qui se fout de la charité.  ::XD::

----------


## Zerger

On a déjà débattu/argumenté sur le topic du Hurlement du joueur, sur celui des Jeux en cours, ca a continué sur le topic des débats et sur celui du jeu je crois.
Tu commences à occulter beaucoup de choses

----------


## Sylvine

> On a déjà débattu/argumenté sur le topic du Hurlement du joueur, sur celui des Jeux en cours, ca a continué sur le topic des débats et sur celui du jeu je crois.
> Tu commences à occulter beaucoup de choses


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10914062

----------


## Zerger

Non merci, je vais pas tomber dans le panneau deux fois.
Surtout vu le tri que tu as fait.

Je te donne raison sans souci, c'est de la merde.

----------


## Sylvine

> Surtout vu le tri que tu as fait.


J'ai fais aucun tri, c'est l'intégralité de tes messages.  ::siffle:: 

Mais encore une fois la conclusion c'est que si vous avez rien à ajouter, abstenez vous, ça rendra effectivement le forum bien plus agréable à lire.

----------


## Momock

Marrant, Sylvine a relevé plein de défauts au jeu mais pas celui qui m'a semblé être le plus important: les action contextuelles de merde, et en particulier celle d'entrer dans un conduit (avec changement de FOV dégueu pendant la cutscene en prime). J'ai jamais compris pourquoi on ne pouvait pas simplement... entrer dans un conduit "normalement", juste en s'accroupissant. Alors que pour en sortir on peut. Bon, ça rejoint un peu les critiques sur les cutscenes qui auraient pu être jouables. Et puis on ne peut pas sauter non-plus. On se retrouve souvent coincé par des trucs ridicules et à chercher des routes alternatives idiotes.

Le jeu veut jouer sur l'immersion mais enlève le contrôle du perso de manière arbitraire, il veut qu'on se croie dans un film d'horreur mais enjamber une mallette tombée par terre pour échaper à la mort c'est trop demander... ce genre de "détails" m'ont empêché de profiter du jeu alors que j'étais totalement ouvert, je ne demandais qu'à être servi.

Je vois qu'on partage la même analyse sur le comportement de l'alien par contre.

----------


## Catel

> Non, Spec Ops ce n'est pas un jeu, c'est une expérience unique. Une performance artistique, un _happening_.


Wow, je me rappelle pas que c'était aussi cool à l'époque.  ::o:

----------


## schouffy

C'est marrant dans mes souvenirs, je trouvais le jeu super beau  ::XD::

----------


## KiwiX

C'est parce que... C'est pas le même ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Xchroumfph

J'aime bien le screen moi.

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Emily is way too*, j'ai pécho Emily du premier coup.  :Cigare: 

Je n'ai pas perdu mon skill en drague MSN on dirait.  :Eclope: 

Sinon le jeu c'est le même que le premier mais en bien plus complet, bien plus long et avec plus de possibilité. J'avais aimé le concept du premier, l'aspect nostalgie aidant beaucoup, le deuxième est mieux en tout. On s'y croirait.  ::):

----------


## schouffy

> C'est parce que... C'est pas le même ?


Je parle bien du même que lui  :;):

----------


## Haelnak

> Je parle bien du même que lui


Mais FericJaggar ne parle pas du même que vous.   :tired:

----------


## schouffy

Certes.

----------


## FericJaggar

Ceci étant, le jeu dont il a été posté un screenshot plus haut a des choix de couleurs tout aussi intéressants : Le béret rouge, qui représente le sang, autant celui versé par les conflits que le sang menstruel, métaphore de la vie. Le sol, vert, ainsi que le brouillard de guerre de même couleur. Le vert, l'espoir, la vie, représente également le poison, la mort. Dualité, donc. Le curseur, enfin, qui est bleu, est neutre. Il met en scène la neutralité du joueur avant l'action de tirer. Choix de vie ? Choix de mort ? Ce sera à lui d'en décider. Bref, les développeurs du jeu n'ont rien laissé au hasard, et c'est tout à leur honneur.
La prochaine fois, je vous parlerais de l'arsenal, notamment les grenades collantes, et la manière dont elles ont été intégrées au gameplay pour en faire une _expérience totale_.

----------


## akaraziel

::XD:: 

Spec ops BGE !

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Mass effect Andromeda* : bien. Beau, super gameplay, personnages sympathiques mais ennemi principal vide, creux, caricatural. "on est méchant, donc on fait des trucs de méchant" pourrait aller aux kerts. Dommage que l'histoire principale n'ait pas les ambitions du gameplay du jeu. Sinon j'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

*Potatoman Seeks the Troof* (2014) offert par Baalim (qui d'autres?) chez les généreux.



Plateformer. Suivez les aventures de l'homme patate à la recherche des preuves et de son destin d'homme patate!

C'est moche. La musique est pas top. La maniabilité hasardeuse, surtout au niveau des collisions avec le sol. Y a de l'aléatoire, des pièges qu'on est obligé de se prendre 1x pour avoir une chance de les éviter. Ca se termine en 30mn, et c'est finalement pas trop désagréable comme jeu.

Pour ceux qui désireraient se faire une petite expérience bien wtf!

En bonus, le trailer qui vaut son pesant de patates:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini Titan Souls.

Je l'avais déjà tenté il y a quelque temps (genre l'année dernière ?), j'avais pas mal ragé tout du long, je m'étais cassé les dents sur The Soul puis je l'avais abandonné.
A l'époque je m'étais dit que le jeu était plutôt moyen.
J'y suis revenu pour la vengeance et en deuxième lecture, je l'ai franchement plus apprécié. Je me suis rendu compte que la première fois j'essayais beaucoup trop de passer en force, ça ne marche pas et c'est juste frustrant.
A mon avis tous les gens se plaignant des trajets checkpoints-boss  (je l'ai fait aussi la première fois) qui durent ouhlala quinze secondes en moyenne font la même erreur, alors qu'en vrai les mécaniques tournent bien et les boss sont globalement réussis.

MAIS il y a trois exceptions qui sur un jeu aussi court font bien tache:
- le yéti dont l'indice visuel fait naturellement penser à une tactique qui simplement ne marche pas.
- le machin à deux poings sur la fin qui lit clairement les inputs du joueur et fait rager qu'on ait pas des boutons séparés pour la roulade et le sprint
- surtout The Soul, qui me parait toujours énormément aléatoire dans son comportement et juste super mal foutu et désagréable à affronter. Faire un tir super précis en anticipant un évènement aléatoire pendant que les enfers se déchaînent autour, c'est naze (du coup j'ai "grugé" avec un setup qui le manipule)
Comme c'est le (presque) dernier boss, si on a pas débloqué Truth on finit sur une note salement amère.

Protip pour ceux qui tenteraient le jeu: il y a des indices sonores sur les attaques des boss qui sont noyées dans la musique avec les réglage de bases, pensez à baisser la musique ça aide et ça évite de rager que c'est mal foutu.

----------


## Zerger

Le pire de tous ca reste l'archer. Le timing est ultra serré et y'a pas mal d'aléatoires. J'en ai chié grave pour le faire en mode difficile.

D'ailleurs, je te conseille de tester le mode difficile, les patterns changent pas mal, faut réapprendre chaque boss  :;):

----------


## Nephizz

> J'ai fini *Emily is way too*, j'ai pécho Emily du premier coup. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas perdu mon skill en drague MSN on dirait. 
> 
> Sinon le jeu c'est le même que le premier mais en bien plus complet, bien plus long et avec plus de possibilité. J'avais aimé le concept du premier, l'aspect nostalgie aidant beaucoup, le deuxième est mieux en tout. On s'y croirait.


Je viens de faire le premier par curiosité parce que j'ai plusieurs fois entendu ce nom ces derniers jours. C'est nul. 

- Ils utilisent MSN plutôt que ICQ.  :Gerbe: 
- Je n'ai pas réussi à serrer Emily, et c'est totalement inacceptable parce que j'ai fait des tonnes de dating sims et que je suis un véritable pro gamer dans ce type de jeux.  :Tap: 
- On n'a pas d'option pour péter la gueule à Brad comme n'importe quel homme qui se respecte.  :Baffe: 

Je suis allé check combien il y a de fins et en fait 

Spoiler Alert! 


il n'y en a qu'une, impossible de séduire la nana. Mais on moins je suis rassuré sur mon skill de dragueur virtuel



Bref, c'est De La Merde. 



Spoiler Alert! 


Blague à part, c'est marrant dans le genre nostalgique. Et les différents avatars m'ont fait sourire.

----------


## Illynir

Le deux à plusieurs fins disponible, est bien plus complet à tous les niveaux et permet surtout de pécho Emily (et d'autres aussi).  ::ninja:: 

Je pense que le mec avait fait ça comme une blague pour le premier et qu'il a dû être surpris du succès que le jeu à eu. Il a bien révisé sa copie pour le deux, ça ne sert à rien de commencer par le premier maintenant.

----------


## FericJaggar

*Prey*, au bout de 10 heures en mode Nightmare.



Spoiler Alert! 


Bon, en fait, je suis juste monté dans la capsule de sauvetage d'Alex Yu pour voir si on pouvait vraiment terminer le jeu en plein milieu de l'histoire. Bon, c'est plus une "mort" programmée avec relance de la sauvegarde, mais le petit dialogue est intriguant et c'est marrant que les développeurs aient pensé à ce cas de figure.


J'y retourne, je ne compte pas me contenter de cette fin-là  ::ninja::

----------


## Nephizz

*Metroid: Zero Mission* que j'avais commencé il y a deux mois puis laissé en plan suite à un passage que j'avais trouvé chiant. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Le boss avant de fuir Zebes

 Du coup j'ai repris ce matin et en fait j'étais proche de la fin...  
Excellent jeu qui m'a fait découvrir la licence, parce que j'étais complètement passé à côté malgré sa réputation. Je vais enchaîner sur Super Metroid du coup.  :;):

----------


## FericJaggar

Tu as *Metroid Fusion* qui est très proche de Zero Mission également.

----------


## Aarbron

Je viens de finir *Rime* je suis tout emotionné  ::cry:: 
récemment j'ai bien aimé little nightmares mais la c'est encore plus beau, encore plus magique, encore plus poétique
un vrai petit bijou videoludique.

bon je vous laisse je vais lancer une petite partie de DOOM pour me remettre de mes emotions  ::trollface::

----------


## akaraziel

> Je vais enchaîner sur Super Metroid du coup


 ::wub::

----------


## purEcontact

Je triche un peu parce que c'est un simili-Hack'n'Slash donc il sera jamais vraiment terminé mais j'ai terminé un premier run en coop.

*Borderlands : The Pre-Sequel.*
*20h*

D'habitude, j'essai de faire des feedbacks assez long qui, même si ils sont très subjectifs, permettent à minima de comprendre mon avis sur un jeu.
Là, j'ai pas envie : le jeu est mauvais.
Sur Borderlands 2, j'ai 156h de jeux et je suis certains de pas avoir fait la plupart des DLC.
J'en ai de bons souvenirs et j'aurais tendance à le recommander.

Borderlands : The Pre-Sequel est l'épisode de trop.
Des "bazillons" de guns mais je me retrouve à jouer toujours les lasers.
Des classes nazes, le Clap trap apporte -selon le feedback des coop- un peu de fun en multi mais le côté ultra aléatoire rend la capacité peu amusante à utiliser.
Une histoire avec des personnes très peu charismatiques, les boss sont anecdotiques.
Une narration qui te ralentit dans ta progression : tu dois attendre 2 bonnes minutes qu'un quidam ait fini de te raconter sa vie pour ouvrir une porte.
Dans Borderlands 2, c'est -de mémoire- justifié, notamment dans le DLC de Tiny Tina où elle te raconte ce qui va te pop dans la gueule.
J'ai l'impression que dans BL2,  c'était corrélé avec le rythme de loot (après, ça fait un moment que je l'ai pas lancé, j'avoue).

Il n'y a, je pense, rien à sauver dans cet épisode.
Si vous voulez faire du borderlands, prenez BL2.
Si vous n'avez pas assez de BL2, prenez les DLC.
Si vous n'avez pas assez de BL2 malgré les DLC, faites le premier épisode.
Puis les DLC du premier épisode.
Si vous n'en avez toujours pas assez alors peut être que vous pouvez vous pencher sur cette Pre-Sequel.
A défaut d'être un bon jeu, ça vous vaccinera de la série.

----------


## Ivano

J'en sors aussi, c'est vrai qu'il est médiocre ce Pre-sequel. Il n'apporte rien, c'est Borderlands 2 en moins bien, déjà que celui-ci n'était pas parfait.

J'avais envie de me le faire après le Telltale, qui m'a redonné, ou rappelé, la foi en l'univers et son potentiel. J'ai donc joué Athéna, car importante dans le Telltale, et que c'est son histoire qui est racontée (même si on prend quelqu'un d'autre, de ce que j'ai compris). Le bouclier était sympathique, mais pas très fun à jouer. Il a en tout cas sauvé mon cul face au boss final, que j'ai trouvé assez brutal (plus chiant que brutal en fait, comme une bonne partie du jeu).

Pour le scénario et l'humour, quelques passages font sourire mais c'est globalement mauvais. Ils ont vraiment tout re-pompé de Borderlands 2, en espérant que la sauce reprenne à coups de fan-service débile.

Dans le grand dico des jeux vidéo, ce jeu devrait être l'exemple illustrant la définition de "Suite opportuniste".

Il y a aussi beaucoup (trop) d'armes pénibles, mais c'est pas nouveau.

----------


## Zerger

> Il n'y a, je pense, rien à sauver dans cet épisode.


Si, les combats en apesanteur avec le butt slam. Ca rend les combats un peu plus dynamiques et l'exploration des niveaux est plus verticale aussi (Contrairement à BL2 ou tu devais contourner le moindre rocher  ::P: ). Pour tout le reste, BL2 est meilleur c'est sur.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Fini *INSIDE*.

Le son, l'univers, l'histoire, le gameplay, tout est excellent là-dedans, y a rien à redire. Ca reste très court (3h de jeu) mais c'est tellement bien que c'est pas grave.

----------


## Supergounou

> *INSIDE*.
> 
> le gameplay, [...] excellent

----------


## Ouamdu

> Fini *INSIDE*.
> Le son, l'univers, l'histoire, le gameplay, tout est excellent là-dedans, y a rien à redire. Ca reste très court (3h de jeu) mais c'est tellement bien que c'est pas grave.


Je l'ai fini il y a un mois et j'avais complètement oublié y avoir joué. Je pense que c'est le jeu le plus overhypé de ces dernières années. Je ne l'ai pas trouvé nul, mais assez fade au final, pas vraiment intéressant, et un peu bobo-branlette sur les bords.

----------


## Kl4w

Commencé et fini *The Final Station + son DLC* ce weekend.
Je ne sais pas trop quoi en dire. Le gameplay est pas fou mais pas mauvais non plus. Le scénar (ou plutôt sa mise en scène) m'a donné envie de connaître la fin, mais le problème c'est cette fin justement : elle est totalement brutale et n'apprends pas grand chose, voire ajoute des points d'ombre au lieu d'y répondre.
Et le DLC c'est pareil, voire pire.
Bon j'ai bien à peu près compris ce que le jeu voulait me dire, mais alors il y a des points où j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir eu la moindre piste pour imaginer un truc. J'aime bien les jeux un peu cryptiques dans leur scénar et où ne nous dit pas forcément tout, mais là ça va (trop) loin.

----------


## Cabfire

Moi j'ai fini *Hollow Knight* en 35 heures.

C'est un excellent Metroivania dans un monde d'insecte tout mignon, mais qui pourtant nous propose une ambiance très mélancolique, le tout aidé par une OST qui nous immerge parfaitement dans le thème.

Le jeu favorise l'exploration, et la difficulté est parfaitement surmontable. Plusieurs fins sont également proposé suivant votre progression.

Bref c'est vraiment bien, et ça mérite totalement d'être connu, et joué  :;):

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je l'ai fini il y a un mois et j'avais complètement oublié y avoir joué. Je pense que c'est le jeu le plus overhypé de ces dernières années. Je ne l'ai pas trouvé nul, mais assez fade au final, pas vraiment intéressant, et un peu bobo-branlette sur les bords.


T'as pas joué à Undertale pour dire ça.

----------


## banditbandit

*Drakengard 3*

C'est un genre de beat them'all mâtiné de shump (

Spoiler Alert! 


tout de suite les gros mots  :;):  

), un peu (beaucoup) à la Nier sauf qu'ici le shump se fait à dos de dragon. 
Faut dire qu'au début c'était fait par Cavia le studio à l'origine de Drakengard et Nier. Bon ici c'est access game qui a pris le relais et pas forcement pour le meilleur.

On incarne une "anti-héroine" Zero qui n'a de cesse de se venger de ses cinq sœurs qui l'avaient laissée pour morte. On est secondé par quatre personnages tous plus psycho les uns que les autres (enfin deux à choisir parmi quatre), ceux-ci ne servent pratiquement à rien durant les combats sinon de faire des commentaires grossiers ou salaces. 
D'ailleurs le truc marrant à ce propos c'est que lorsqu'il y a trop de violence à l'écran on a droit à un interlude (

Spoiler Alert! 


vous savez le petit train de la télévision...

) pareil pour le langage celui-ci peut être censuré.  :Facepalm: 

Les combats sont sympa sans plus heureusement de temps en temps on utilise le dragon ce qui permet de varier les plaisirs, on dispose de quatre catégories d'armes (qui proposent quelques combo) que l'on peut faire évoluer avec l'argent et les matériaux que l'on récolte.
Dans l'ensemble c'est bien même si on enchaine les couloirs et les arènes, la plupart des adversaires et des boss sont des sac à point de vie à l'IA au ras des pâquerettes, ce qui rend les combat faciles, a part pour quelques boss et les phases de shumps (qui peuvent être bien rageantes), la faute à une caméra à la rue et un système de lock capricieux (à voir si c'est pas voulu parce que vers la fin d'un combat contre un boss impossible de verrouiller sa cible).

Visuellement c'est moyen sans être moche (mais les vidéo sont très belles), par contre c'est ce que j'ai vu de pire au niveau optimisation, ça rame grave, ça et la caméra, rendant assez souvent les combats brouillons et illisibles.
Une mention spéciale à l'ambiance mélange d'ultra violence, de nawak et de mélancolie, secondée par une superbe OST qui n'est pas sans rappeler Nier, on regrette seulement qu'il n'y ait pas plus de morceaux.


Un jeu d'action, gore, humour et plein de sous entendu, à la durée de vie acceptable.

----------


## Louck

> T'as pas joué à Undertale pour dire ça.


Il est sympa Undertale, sans être non plus un fan inconditionnel.

D'ailleurs je me demande si l'auteur travaille sur autre chose en ce moment.

----------


## Cabfire

Bah il est sympa, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il valait la hype autour... M'enfin doit y avoir un topak pour ça !

----------


## Haelnak

> Bah il est sympa, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il valait la hype autour... M'enfin doit y avoir un topak pour ça !


Il est déjà passé dans le topic des jeux overhypés. Plusieurs fois.

----------


## Kaelis

> Il est déjà passé dans le topic des jeux overhypés.


Y a de ces topacs sur ce forum c'est maboule.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Il est déjà passé dans le topic des jeux overhypés. Plusieurs fois.


Alors que Inside, non et c'est normal, le jeu mérite amplement sa hype  :Eclope:

----------


## Haelnak

> Alors que Inside, non et c'est normal, le jeu mérite amplement sa hype


Je n'irais pas jusque là mais au moins les points mis en avant ici et là sont réellement présents.
Undertale, c'est un jeu dont certains ont vanté le système de combat alors que c'est digne d'un projet étudiant en 1ère année de licence à la fac de Mécouye-sur-Tonné.

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Rime*, ballade sympa et tout mais je ne sais, alors que d'habitude je suis plutôt bon client des jeux poétique mon cul sur la commode, ici je n'ai pas été émue plus que ça.

C'est mignon, la DA est belle, la musique aussi, les contrôle répondent bien, bref tout est correctement exécuté mais ça n'a pas pris plus que ça sur moi...

Par contre le premier niveau rame beaucoup trop (Je fais tourner Witcher 3 à 60 FPS en Ultra)t, j'ai failli arrêter à ce moment là d'ailleurs, fort heureusement et par un mystère incroyable les niveaux d’après sont fluides et je n'ai plus eu ce soucis.

----------


## Zerger

> Undertale, c'est un jeu dont certains ont vanté le système de combat alors que c'est digne d'un projet étudiant en 1ère année de licence à la fac de Mécouye-sur-Tonné.


Faudrait que les 1eres années de license fassent plus souvent des jeux alors

----------


## Haelnak

> Faudrait que les 1eres années de license fassent plus souvent des jeux alors


C'est le cas. 
Simplement que d'habitude tu n'as pas un soutien démesurée de la presse web qui choisit de porter aux nues un indé en mousse pour gagner un peu en crédibilité quand ils commencent à en avoir sacrément besoin.

Et je ne parle pas de Undertale dans son ensemble comme d'un projet de L1, mais de ses combats. Je le répète avant que mes propos ne soient déformés de partout pour défendre ce jeu en carton.

----------


## Cabfire

Bah on peut pas nier que le système en soit est pas non plus un truc de dingue. Après ce qu'il en fait derrière est souvent original. La manière dont il s'en sert.

----------


## Kaelis

> C'est le cas. 
> Simplement que d'habitude tu n'as pas un soutien démesurée de la presse web qui choisit de porter aux nues un indé en mousse pour gagner un peu en crédibilité quand ils commencent à en avoir sacrément besoin.


Soit pas deg parce qu'aucun "journaliste" n'a parlé de ton projet étudiant en 1ère année de licence à la fac de Mécouye-sur-Tonné.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Haelnak

J'avais pourtant fait un clone cheap d'un truc super connu, comme Toby Fox et tous les autres étudiants de L1 de Mécouye-sur-Tonné.  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

Vas-y balance  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

> Et je ne parle pas de Undertale dans son ensemble comme d'un projet de L1, mais de ses combats. Je le répète avant que mes propos ne soient déformés de partout pour défendre ce jeu en carton.


Je suis d'accord que les combats n'ont rien d'incroyable.

L'interet d'Undertale, c'est plus dans sa globalité. C'est un jeu frais, avec de l'humour, le 4eme mur est souvent brisé et les musiques sont vraiment chouettes, et il y a la petite surprise ultra spoilée sur les runs pacifistes/genocide

----------


## Kaelis

> Et je ne parle pas de Undertale dans son ensemble comme d'un projet de L1, mais de ses combats. Je le répète avant que mes propos ne soient déformés de partout pour défendre ce jeu en carton.


T'es au courant que tu trompes personne?

----------


## Haelnak

> T'es au courant que tu trompes personne?


Je suis pourtant un éléphant.

----------


## Momock

> J'avais pourtant fait un clone cheap d'un truc super connu, comme Toby Fox et tous les autres étudiants de L1 de Mécouye-sur-Tonné.


Je serais curieux de savoir quel est le jeu cloné, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je serais curieux de savoir quel est le jeu cloné, ça m'intéresse.


C'est du shmup du pauvre.
Tu esquives des petites merdouilles pendant que tu es dans ta zone, parfois tu as le droit de tirer. 

Sinon c'est du classique typé JRPG hors phase "d'attaque".
 Alors, oui, il y a des trucs originaux, mais on doit aussi trouver des trucs originaux dans les visual novels qui ne passent pas nos frontières, ce n'est pas pour ça que c'est génial. 

Après peut-être que ça a un côté ultra-meta ou alors le style visuel et le feeling font vibrer la corde des fans de NES mais, moi, j'ai eu l'impression de jouer à un projet étudiant en mode branlette intellectuelle portée aux nues par _"les vrais joueurs de vrais jeux vidéo qui ont le bagage culturel pour comprendre toutes les subtiles références disséminées ici et là dans ce jeu qui brise le 4ème mur de façon délicate et intelligente"_.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il est sympa Undertale, sans être non plus un fan inconditionnel.
> 
> D'ailleurs je me demande si l'auteur travaille sur autre chose en ce moment.


Il a annoncé qu'il voulait se recentrer sur ses études, il passe le brevet des collèges l'année prochaine.

----------


## Momock

@nAKAZZ: c'est possible qu'il te manque ce "bagage culturel", en effet (surtout si tu est plutôt PC dans ton historique). Et le jeu, plus que de faire des références directes, fait plutôt remonter des sensations procurées par certains jeux, revivre des moments qui ont l'air tout droit sortis de certains JRPGs alors qu'en fait pas du tout. Parfois ça passe juste par le choix d'une sonorité dans une musique, ou par le timing utilisé pour délivrer une réplique. Ça déborde d'amour pour le genre!

Et puis l'humour y est quand-même très con/drôle (si on est client...)

Et les situations en combat extrêmement variées, quoi que tu en dises (sans même compter les boss qui changent le gameplay).

----------


## LaitLucratif

Perso si fallait qualifier Undertale de "clone" j'irais plutôt du côté de Mother, 'fin y'a une forte inspiration quoi. L'humour, la DA, les combats RPG avec mini-jeu, et énormément de détails à droite à gauche globalement. Je suis un gros gros fan de Mother à la base, ça a du jouer sur mon appréciation d'Undertale. D'ailleurs Toby Fox a fait un romhack de Earthbound, qui contient des musiques qu'on retrouvera dans Undertale. Pas encore testé.
http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/hal...loweenhack.htm

C'est vrai qu'au début les phases sont pas ouf dans les combats, mais ça devient assez divertissant à jouer sur les boss je trouve, quand ça prend un côté jeu de rythme ou danmaku assez vénère (genre fin génocide). Après ça m'a jamais dérangé dans le sens où les attaques collent à chaque fois au "lore" des ennemis, ça les rend super attachants tout en rendant le truc un minimum interactif alors que t'attaques pas. Mais on est d'accord que ça reste du mini-jeu et que globalement le gameplay est pas ouf. Ses forces sont clairement ailleurs : l'humour teubé et absurde, les codes du JRPG disséqués et retournés, les personnages, les musiques, les références, le jeu qui implique le joueur à fond et se souvient de ses choix et des parties précédentes, les changements de ton mignon à creepy en fonction de la route choisie, la creepypasta/ARG Gaster, etc. Il m'a tellement marqué ce jeu.

Et Inside c'était très bien aussi, voilà.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> T'as pas joué à Undertale pour dire ça.


+1

Et Inside c'est très bien, mais je comprends facilement que le jeu en rebute certains, notamment les gens n'ayant pas d'âme.
Et je n'ai pas vu de grosse hype autour de ce jeu, même si évidemment son statut de nouveau jeu des créateurs de Limbo l'a fait mettre plus en avant que la moyenne.

----------


## Momock

> Perso si fallait qualifier Undertale de "clone" j'irais plutôt du côté de Mother, 'fin y'a une forte inspiration quoi. L'humour, la DA, les combats RPG avec mini-jeu, et énormément de détails à droite à gauche globalement. Je suis un gros gros fan de Mother à la base, ça a du jouer sur mon appréciation d'Undertale. D'ailleurs Toby Fox a fait un romhack de Earthbound, qui contient des musiques qu'on retrouvera dans Undertale. Pas encore testé.
> http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/hal...loweenhack.htm


C'était ce que je m'attendais à ce qu'on me réponde. Et je ne suis pas d'accord du tout en fait, haha!

Y'a pas de mini-jeu dans les combats de Mother (c'est du tour par tour avec menu de commandes tout à fait classique), et la DA et le style d'humour n'ont rien à voir avec Mother non-plus. J'ai toujours eût l'impression que les gens voyaient ce lien parceque le mec a fait un fan-game basé sur Mother alors que ce lien n'existe pas (ou à peine/pas plus qu'avec plien d'autres jeux). 

Y'a bien les descriptions lors des combats et le côté LOLWAT des ennemis qui fait penser à la démarche de Mother (ainsi que l'alternance entre ambiance bon enfant et tension à couper au couteau voire de la peur), oui. Mais si on veut du jeu vraiment inspiré par Mother il faut plutôt voir du côté de Lisa.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> l'interet du film deadpool, c'est plus dans sa globalité. C'est un film frais, avec de l'humour, le 4eme mur est souvent brisé et les musiques sont vraiment chouettes


là, ok.

----------


## LaitLucratif

J'ai un peu triché, dans Mother 3 tu as les attaques à rythmer.  ::ninja::  L'humour ouais c'est un esprit global plus qu'un style 100% similaire, y'a un truc qui m'y fait beaucoup penser même si Undertale a son style bien à lui (dans lequel on sent qu'Internet est passé par là entre temps). Niveau DA idem, quand j'ai vu Undertale dans les nouvelles sorties Steam je l'ai acheté au pif parce que ça me faisait penser à Mother direct bien qu'Undertale ait sa propre DA. Après si on prend les détails point par point y'a quand même le paquet : des musiques étrangement similaires ou reprenant les mêmes idées, des persos qui en rappellent d'autres, les interactions pendant les combats, l'absurdité des ennemis etc. Pour ça que je parlais plutôt de forte inspiration.
Lisa je l'ai pas encore lancé tiens.

----------


## Zerger

Le jeu qui se rapproche le plus d'Undertale, c'est South Park: Stick of Truth. Tu y joues pas vraiment pour les combats, mais sans ca, tu te ferais un peu chier quand meme  ::P:

----------


## Ruadir

*System Shock 2.*

Nouveau run terminé et c'est excellent ! Sans doute l'un des jeux qui m'a le plus marqué dans ma vie de joueur.
Entre son gameplay riche en possibilités, son level-design labyrinthique des plus appréciables et ses antagonistes de dingues (surtout Shodan  ::love:: ), le jeu reste une vraie perle qui mérite des louanges.
En revanche avec un peu de recul, petit bémol sur la fin digne d'un film d'horreur de série Z
Globalement hideux en terme de DA car organique au point d'en être moche, c'est surtout dans l'écriture du dernier acte que je suis le plus circonspect. 


Spoiler Alert! 


Le plan abracadabrantesque de Shodan qui sort du cul qui consiste à utiliser le moteur du Von Braun pour faire fusionner notre monde avec le cyber-espace et ainsi change la structure de notre univers... j'ai trouvé ça un peu too much et peu crédible.
Le boss de fin est également lourdingue et le fameux "Nah"...ça mérite des baffes. 



Néanmoins, ça reste sensationnel, et je suis curieux de voir la suite.

----------


## Pitchblack

> *System Shock 2.*
> 
> Nouveau run terminé et c'est excellent ! Sans doute l'un des jeux qui m'a le plus marqué dans ma vie de joueur.
> Entre son gameplay riche en possibilités, son level-design labyrinthique des plus appréciables et ses antagonistes de dingues (surtout Shodan ), le jeu reste une vraie perle qui mérite des louanges.
> En revanche avec un peu de recul, petit bémol sur la fin digne d'un film d'horreur de série Z
> Globalement hideux en terme de DA car organique au point d'en être moche, c'est surtout dans l'écriture du dernier acte que je suis le plus circonspect. 
> Le plan abracadabrantesque de Shodan qui sort du cul qui consiste à utiliser le moteur du Von Braun pour faire fusionner notre monde avec le cyber-espace et ainsi change la structure de notre univers... j'ai trouvé ça un peu too much et peu crédible.
> Le boss de fin est également lourdingue et le fameux "Nah"...ça mérite des baffes. 
> 
> Néanmoins, ça reste sensationnel, et je suis curieux de voir la suite.


Même ressenti général et même non-appréciation de la fin.
Je retiens de ce jeu une atmosphère juste incroyable, et une bande son parfaite : que ce soit la musique, les audiologs, l'interprêtation de Delacroix et des autres, et surtout surtout les voix de l'adversité : The Many, Xerxes et Shodan.
Ils sont tous parfaits  ::love::

----------


## Ruadir

> Même ressenti général et même non-appréciation de la fin.
> Je retiens de ce jeu une atmosphère juste incroyable, et une bande son parfaite : que ce soit la musique, les audiologs, l'interprêtation de Delacroix et des autres, et surtout surtout les voix de l'adversité : The Many, Xerxes et Shodan.
> Ils sont tous parfaits


Xerxes avec sa mine blasée et son timbre de voix dépressif.  :Bave: 
Delacroix et son accent très "remarquable".  ::P: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Après, je ne vais pas être très original mais la scene où SHODAN se révèle être Polito depuis le début...j'en ai encore des frissons ! 



Sinon, merci *Pitchblack* pour cette découverte il y a quelques années ! Ce jeu est un régal !

Du coup, je vais me refaire un run de* Prey*.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Spoiler p'tet?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> Spoiler p'tet?


Le jeu a 18 ans mais si ça dérange, pas de problèmes.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est pas une raison, y a de l'abus la.

----------


## Zerger

Je viens d'accéder à ma première loop dans *Nuclear Throne*  ::lol:: 

On peut considérer que j'ai fini le jeu ?  ::P:

----------


## pothi

> Je viens d'accéder à ma première loop dans *Nuclear Throne* 
> 
> On peut considérer que j'ai fini le jeu ?


Oui, Félicitation  ::lol::

----------


## ercete

Ne pas relancer Nuclear Throne ne pas relancer nuclear throne...  :Bave: 
Non, et puis je suis sur *dead cells*, c'est bien moins frustrant... oh non ! c'est pareil en fait  ::'(: 
Pourquoi j'aime les jeux qui me font du mal... ?

----------


## Thelann

Ruadir, System shock 2 a été donné relativement récemment par gog, du coup je suppose que certaines personnes comptent encore le découvrir

----------


## Zerger

> Ne pas relancer Nuclear Throne ne pas relancer nuclear throne...


Y'a bien un perso que tu n'as jamais vraiment testé non?  ::siffle:: 

Je suis sur que tu auras un nuke launcher à ton prochain run !

----------


## ercete

Salaud...  ::wacko:: 

En vrai je stagne niveau progression, j'arrive 1 run sur 5 au niveau de la neige où je meurs au mieux face au boss...
Si encore j'arrivais à débloquer des upgrades/persos/armes de démarrage pour varier, mais nada.

En vrai il y a quelque chose qui me gêne dans ce jeu mais j'arrive pas à déterminer quoi... peut-être la difficulté est au dessus de mes capacités... j'ai pas encore réussi à déterminer quoi. Et pour le savoir il faudra que je m'y remette... Ahhhhh  :Vibre:

----------


## Zerger

Maintenant que j'ai compris comment gérer le boss de la neige, j'arrive assez fréquement au lab et au throne si je reste bien concentré

Contre Lil'Hunter, faut foncer nettoyer un maximum les lieux avant son arrivé, puis être mobile pour éviter qu'il attérisse sur ta tronche et lui tirer dessus de loin si possible.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ou de près avec un Heavy Shotgun ou une Heavy Crossbow  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

Le souci, c'est son bouncing shotgun dans un couloir  ::P: 
A moins de jouer Crystal, faut vite chercher les espaces ouverts j'ai l'impression

----------


## pothi

Mais je vous hait OK!  




J'ai pas dépassé le 3ème boss encore  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Ah bah maintenant que j'arrive à looper, comptez sur moi pour me la pêter !  :Cigare: 


Le quadruple Bazooka ca aide bien

----------


## Clydopathe

Mais arrêter d'en parler, j'ai pas envie de craquer et d'y rejouer... même s'il est excellent, j'ai d'autres jeux sur le feu... Et puis je sens que je dépasserais pas Lil'hunter  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

::siffle::

----------


## Clydopathe

:Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:

----------


## pothi

Ouais merci à vous j'ai encore passé 1h30 dessus avant de ragequit! Je suis mauvais -_-'

----------


## Zerger

Finalement, j'ai voulu tester Rebel et du coup, j'ai replongé  :Emo:

----------


## Clydopathe

:haha:

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Xerxes avec sa mine blasée et son timbre de voix dépressif. 
> Delacroix et son accent très "remarquable". 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Après, je ne vais pas être très original mais la scene où SHODAN se révèle être Polito depuis le début...j'en ai encore des frissons ! 
> 
> ...


D'ailleurs, vu que vous connaissez bien SS2, Prey, ca vaut quoi comparé à SS 2 ?
On retrouve cette liberté d'approche et l'ambiance bien oppressante ? Ou bien c'est plus proche de Bioshock (bien mais pas aussi riche quoi).

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est bien plus proche de System Shock que de Bioshock.

Par contre, j'ai pas été angoissé du tout par SS 2 alors que Prey m'a donné quelques rares sueurs froides.

----------


## FericJaggar

Moi c'est l'inverse, je trouve l'ambiance de Prey plus "légère" que SS2. Mais ça reste malgré tout une sacré ambiance. On dirait un mélange des deux jeux.

----------


## Catel

Prey c'est System Shock 3 sans Shodan  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Alan Wake*. Alan Wake avait été démoli pour ses combats foirés. Généralement, je suis plutôt bon client de jeux imparfaits mais qui ont une bonne histoire et une bonne ambiance, mais là, j'ai failli abandonner en cours de route. Le jeu est divisé en 6 épisodes et le deuxième épisode, ben, il est tout pourri. On se promène exclusivement dans les bois et on manque de munitions. Soit il faut courir (mais c'est souvent foireux), soit il faut retourner loin en arrière pour ramasser des munitions dans une caisse à munitions infinies. J'ai failli rage-quitter. Je me suis finalement accroché et j'ai plutôt apprécié le reste du jeu.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé Torchlight suite à l'event anti backlog d'Evilblacksheep.

C'était une grosse merde, n'en parlons plus (cette fin  :WTF: )

----------


## SuicideSnake

On peut dire qu'il t'a torché  :Eclope:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Hanouna/10

J'avais un plutôt bon souvenir de ce H'n'S, catégorie bourrin, joli, pas cher, pas interminable, mais je l'avais expédié également.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'aurais pas dû le tenter en hard surtout, autant les mobs dans le jeu m'ont correctement résisté, autant le boss de fin et ses 150 dragons ou squelettes qui poppaient c'était du grand n'importe quoi  :Facepalm: 

Hanouna aurait ajouté :"Il t'a torchié! Hein mes p'tites beautés?"  :haha:

----------


## Nephizz

Je n'ai jamais touché au premier, mais j'avais bien apprécié Torchlight 2. C'est sûr que ça ne rivalise pas avec un Path of Exile, mais ça reste sympa à jouer.

----------


## Oldnoobie

oui tu avais l'ingé avec des mines-araignées, c'était marrant.

----------


## FrousT

> oui tu avais l'ingé avec des mines-araignées, c'était marrant.


Araignées et marrant dans la même phrase  :Sweat: 

Nope  :Sweat:

----------


## Ruadir

> D'ailleurs, vu que vous connaissez bien SS2, Prey, ca vaut quoi comparé à SS 2 ?
> On retrouve cette liberté d'approche et l'ambiance bien oppressante ? Ou bien c'est plus proche de Bioshock (bien mais pas aussi riche quoi).


ça déchire.
Concrètement, la "liberté d'approche" est énorme ! C'est complet comme un System Shock et d'ailleurs il y a de nombreuses petites références à Looking Glass. 
Il faut le voir comme le fils spirituel direct de SS2 comme Dishonored était le fils spirituel de Dark Project. Bioshock en terme de gameplay est au fond du placard. Si tu as aimé SS2 je te recommande vivement Prey.
D'ailleurs, je le recommande à toute personne fan d'immersives Sim.

Pour l'atmosphère : il y a une forme d’oppression au tout début mais le jeu n'a pas vraiment un gros aspect "Horrifique" comme SS2, c'est de la SF en huit-clos mais pas du tout un survial-horror. D'ailleurs, il n'a jamais été vendu comme tel.
par contre en difficulté cauchemar c'est de la survie oppressante oui.

----------


## Harest

> J'aurais pas dû le tenter en hard surtout, autant les mobs dans le jeu m'ont correctement résisté, autant le boss de fin et ses 150 dragons ou squelettes qui poppaient c'était du grand n'importe quoi


Cette barre de vie surtout (j'étais aussi en hard). J'ai jamais vu un boss avec autant d'hp (tous jeux confondus) alors que le reste des mobs se font ouvrir à côté.
Bon après sans le voir mais en l'ayant entendu, un boss de FF XIV tient (ou tenait) le record.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai un sale souvenir de FF XII niveau sakapévé  :Sweat:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'ai un sale souvenir de FF XII niveau sakapévé


Les seuls souvenirs que j'ai de FFXII, c'est  :Bave: 

J'hésite même à acheter une PS4 pour jouer au remaster  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé le dernier épisode de la saison 3 de *The Walking Dead*. Au final, il y a des hauts et des bas, mais j'ai bien apprécié cette saison. Je dirais qu'elle aussi bien que la saison 2, un peu mieux même sans doute. Un peu plus de Clémentine aurait été bien, mais les nouveaux personnages étaient intéressants. L'épisode 4 se termine quand même par un 

Spoiler Alert! 


bain de sang

 un peu trop forcé tandis que dans l'épisode 5, le problème des zombies se résout assez vite, un peu trop sans doute.

----------


## La Chouette

Enfin fini *Potatoman seeks the troof*, obtenu dans un bundle. Je vais maintenant le laisser tourner pour récupérer les cartes, puisqu'elles sont au nombre de 15 (vous pouvez donc en récupérer 8) alors que finir le jeu ne m'a pris qu'une heure, dont une demi heure d'essais infructueux lorsque je l'ai eu qui m'ont fait arrêter le jeu.

Ce jeu est une horreur infernale. Nombre de vies trop faible, ce qui oblige à revenir régulièrement au début du niveau, contrôles flottants et foireux, mais surtout, le gros problème du jeu, qui est, je le rappelle, un jeu de plateforme : beaucoup d'obstacles ont des patterns aléatoires. Vous vous retrouvez donc parfois à essayer de ramper sous une nuée de chauve-souris qui décide soudain de toucher le sol ou d'avancer malgré une avalanche de pierres qui rebondissent à des hauteurs aléatoires (et parfois quasi nulles, vous obligeant à sauter par dessus, et donc vous prendre les pierres suivantes).
Ce n'est pas un jeu difficile, c'est un jeu injuste, frustrant, ajoutant à ces obstacles aléatoires d'autres obstacles que vous ne pouvez repérer sans vous les prendre une fois, comme ce cactus qui saute dans les airs alors que le précédents ne le faisaient pas, ou ce PNJ qui vous a parlé en vous voyant arriver et vous tire une balle dès que vous le dépassez.

Si vous ne mourez pas, le jeu peut se terminer rapidement, un quart d'heure tout au plus. La durée de vie est doublée, je dis bien doublée en comptant les morts et les game over en masse.

Même s'il était gratuit, je ne le recommenderai pas. Si quelqu'un vous conseille d'essayer le jeu, ne l'acceptez que si ce quelqu'un vous paie pour le faire. Après avoir obtenu l'argent, égorgez-le et achetez vous un bon jeu à la place, genre Hollow Knight, Shovel Knight, ou encore Bastion ou Don't Starve, au lieu de souiller un peu plus votre bibliothèque.

2/10

----------


## Supergounou

> Enfin fini *Potatoman seeks the troof*


Y a très peu d'aléatoire finalement, les chauves-souris ou l'avalanche que tu cites ont un comportement prédéfini par exemple. Les voitures du niveau 3 sont aléatoires, les bananes du 2 aussi. Y en a un peu, mais c'est pas les trucs les plus foufous, normalement t'as largement le temps de passer aux réflexes.

Mais ouais, c'est quand même très moyen comme jeu  ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Enfin fini *Potatoman seeks the troof*


Félicitations!

Maintenant Rocket League  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Y a très peu d'aléatoire finalement, les chauves-souris ou l'avalanche que tu cites ont un comportement prédéfini par exemple. Les voitures du niveau 3 sont aléatoires, les bananes du 2 aussi. Y en a un peu, mais c'est pas les trucs les plus foufous, normalement t'as largement le temps de passer aux réflexes.
> 
> Mais ouais, c'est quand même très moyen comme jeu


Et le rocher qui spawne au dessus de ta tête quand tu meurs au passage de l'avalanche, c'est pas aléatoire, peut-être ? (sachant que parfois il spawne juste un peu devant toi, donc courir pour l'éviter ne marche pas forcément) Même chose pour les chauve-souris, qui décident parfois sans raison de diminuer la période de leur courbe tout en augmentant son amplitude, ne te laissant pas de possibilité de survie. Après, elles sont généralement pas chiantes, c'est surtout l'avalanche qui m'a fait claquer une cinquantaine de vies.
Le comportement est prédéfini, mais n'est pas toujours le même. Pour ça que je parle de "pattern aléatoire". Y a bien un pattern, mais comme c'est jamais exactement le même, tu peux pas te fier à tes essais précédents.

----------


## Supergounou

> c'est surtout l'avalanche qui m'a fait claquer une cinquantaine de vies.


 ::O: 

Là je ne sais pas quoi te dire, je pense juste qu'il y a un truc que tu n'as pas compris. J'ai dû y mourir 2x lors de ma première partie, et c'est passé du premier coup sur ma seconde.

Les chauve-souris, suffit de passer tout droit sans s'arrêter un seul moment, ça passe à 100%.

----------


## La Chouette

Tu l'as fait quand, le jeu ? Parce qu'apparemment, ils ont changé des trucs.

D'après les discussions Steam : "Holy♥♥♥♥♥♥ they DID change them...took me like 40 tries to pass them just now..."

Et pour les chauve-souris, je peux te garantir que si tu passes tout droit sans t'arrêter, tu meurs une fois sur 4 parce que les chauve-souris sont trop proches du sol.

Ah, et apparemment, les rochers c'est pas non plus complètement random :
"The trick I have gotten to work is to do very tiny hops as you run up the mountain side because it appears to make the rocks bounce higher, which makes them possible to run under. Larger jumps make them go even higher, but then you'll get hit for being too high in the air. Any thoughts?"

Sauf qu'au clavier, pour gérer la hauteur d'un saut, c'est pas facile.

----------


## Supergounou

Y a 1 semaine tout pile (à 2h près ^^). Retente le coup des chauve-souris et tu verras, tu laisses "droite" appuyé un peu avant le passage, tu ne le lâches pas, quand tu arrives à la mini corniche, tu fais un petit saut, toujours sans lâcher "droite", et ça passe comme papa dans maman.

Le jeu n'est pas vraiment dur en fait, le plus compliqué c'est de comprendre comment passer. Y a pas de _just frame_ ou de _pixel perfect_, on est loin de DarkMeatBoy ou des trucs comme Bushy. Tu vas te prendre chaque piège au moins une fois dans la gueule (je suis moyen client de ce genre de procédés perso), mais l’exécution pour les passer n'est pas complexe. C'est comme les dauphins dans le monde de la ville, si jamais t'essayes de sauter alors que le dernier dauphin est passé, tu vas crever à coup sûr. Faut légèrement anticiper et sauter plus tôt comme si tu allais te le bouffer.

Et faut jouer à la manette  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé CrossCells offert par l'ami Ruvon chez les généreux.

Le dernier jeu de Matthew Brown auteur des Hexcells, on continue dans les casse-têtes à base de chiffres et de tuiles à valider (en bleu) ou écarter (en gris), cette fois il faut résoudre des opérations à base d'additions et/ou de multiplications, avec des contraintes de nombre de tuiles par zone ou ligne/colonne à respecter.

Le style graphique reste épuré (avec une petite folie: des vagues suivent le déplacement de la souris - et c'est désactivable-), la musique toujours aussi discrète pour rester dans un écrin de zénitude même lorsque l'on bloque sur des passages un peu ardus.

Sa durée de vie tient dans la moyenne des jeux du genre avec 2-3 heures (avec l'exception du très bon Hexcells Infinite qui propose des casse-têtes aléatoires), je me suis arraché quelques poils de barbe en me triturant la tête à chercher des solutions, alors qu'il a souvent suffit de prendre du recul, faire une pause et revenir pour trouver la solution en jetant un oeil neuf au tableau.

Parmi les désagréments qui ont déjà été notés par d'autres canards: l'absence de sauvegarde, et également l'impression que parfois on va tenter une des deux solutions qui nous semblent possible, histoire d'avancer alors qu'on ne voit pas bien quelle indication on a manqué qui aurait pu nous montrer quelle tuile valider ou pas.

CrossCells ne m'a pas autant enthousiasmé qu'Hexcells, mais j'ai vraiment passé un bon moment dessus, je le recommande!

----------


## sticky-fingers

j'ai (enfin) attaqué et fini les 2 DLC de Dishonored, premier du nom, La Lame de Dunwall, et les Sorcières de Brigmore.
J'avais fini le jeu, que j'avais adoré, mais ces contenus dormaient sur mon HD depuis 4 ans.

Une bonne histoire parallèle au jeu, des super environnements, ça c'est du DLC qui apporte un vrai plus et qui justifie son tarif.

----------


## zwzsg

AM2R

Et les combats contre les boss étaient bien durs.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Terminé le dernier épisode de la saison 3 de *The Walking Dead*. Au final, il y a des hauts et des bas, mais j'ai bien apprécié cette saison. Je dirais qu'elle aussi bien que la saison 2, un peu mieux même sans doute. Un peu plus de Clémentine aurait été bien, mais les nouveaux personnages étaient intéressants. L'épisode 4 se termine quand même par un 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> bain de sang
> 
>  un peu trop forcé tandis que dans l'épisode 5, le problème des zombies se résout assez vite, un peu trop sans doute.


Pour le coup je te trouve bon public car je n'ai pas été surpris. Je trouve que beaucoup de choses arrivent facilement, trop facilement.  Ne serait-ce que Clem' qui erre par ci, arrive par là un peu facilement. J'ai trouvé ça suffisamment mauvais au point de me dire que Telltale aura plus aussi facilement mes deniers.

----------


## Supergounou

*Silver* (1999), à l'occasion de sa resortie sur Steam.



Action RPG. Le méchant enlève toutes les femmes de la région, dont celle du gentil. Ça ne va pas se passer ainsi, _nenni ma foy_!

Attention, je vais avoir beaucoup de mal à être complètement objectif pour le coup. Silver, c'est un jeu dont la démo m'avait fait rêver, quand j'avais 16 ans. J'avais donc cassé la tirelire à l'époque, malheureusement un crash systématique m'avait empêcher d'aller très loin dans la progression, moins de la moitié du jeu je pense, laissant poindre une grosse frustration dans mon esprit d'ado. Lors de la sortie du jeu sur GoG, j'étais à nouveau passé à la caisse, plein d'espoir et d'étoiles dans les yeux. Re-malheureusement, le jeu est vraiment très très capricieux pour fonctionner correctement sur les PC récents, et malgré des heures et des heures à chercher à bidouiller la chose, j'avais dû me résigner: impossible d'y jouer dans des conditions honnêtes.

C'est donc avec joie que j'ai accueillis cette version Steam, retravaillée par THQ Nordic après le rachat de la licence, pour que le jeu soit fonctionnel sur les OS récents et acceptent les résolutions actuelles. Joie, et une grosse appréhension quand j'ai sorti pour la troisième fois mon porte-feuille, avec l'espoir d'enfin pouvoir jouer à ce Silver tant convoité.

Et première grosse surprise: le jeu fonctionne! Quelques bugs, 2 crashs pas importants, des soucis sur les loops des musiques (les devs devraient sortir un patch bientôt), mais au moins, j'ai réussi à aller jusqu'à la fin!

Bon, et ce jeu alors, il vaut quoi 18 ans après? Eh ben... la nostalgie est une pute, il ne faut jamais l'oublier.

Parce que Silver est assez plaisant, avec son univers très manichéen et plutôt coloré, ses musiques enchanteresses, son système de combat qui semble de prime abord original et fouillé, son exploration agréable, avec quelques secrets, des allers/retours à faire histoire de débloquer des trucs façons Metroid, ou encore ses armes/techniques/sorts qu'on débloque au fur et à mesure de la progression.

Malheureusement, les combats se révèlent assez rapidement très pénibles: spam des mêmes attaques, ia aux fraises, magies inutiles parce qu'énorme cooldown. Plus on approche de la fin du jeu, plus le jeu se transforme en une succession d'arènes où le joueur devra exécuter, encore et encore les mêmes attaques, les mêmes mouvements. Vraiment trop lassant.

Et c'est dommage, parce que malgré ces combats (et le fait que graphiquement le jeu ait plutôt mal vieilli), l’expérience est fort plaisante, assez bucolique et avec une bonne ambiance. Petite déception donc, même si je ne regrette pas mes 13h30 de jeu pour arriver au bout. 

Silver, ou quand le game design évite de peu à un jeu d'être une grande œuvre.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pour le coup je te trouve bon public car je n'ai pas été surpris. Je trouve que beaucoup de choses arrivent facilement, trop facilement.  Ne serait-ce que Clem' qui erre par ci, arrive par là un peu facilement. J'ai trouvé ça suffisamment mauvais au point de me dire que Telltale aura plus aussi facilement mes deniers.


Je suis clairement bon public. Par contre, pas beaucoup de surprise effectivement, d'où ma remarque en spoiler. Ca faisait un peu trop forcé, trop facile donc. Je trouvais la saison 2 un peu trop dispersée (en gros, un long voyage pour retrouver un endroit sûr... qui ne se passe pas bien) et trop de dépendance des adultes par rapport à Clémentine. Ici, le fait de concentrer l'histoire sur un seul endroit (plus ou moins) permet de raconter une histoire plus intéressante je trouve. En ajoutant les flashbacks pour comprendre les événements passés aussi bien pour Javier que pour Clémentine, c'était plutôt réussi.

Mais je me suis dit la même chose que toi pour l'achat. Au final, ils tombent d'office en promo à au moins 30% avant la fin de la saison. Je pense que je n'achèterai plus les jeux que lorsque la saison sera finie.

----------


## Kl4w

*The Sexy Brutale* : trop court, environ 5h, mais je l'ai dévoré :D 
Je sais pas pourquoi, ça reste simple sans aucun blocage et avec le recul c'est même pas folichon dans ses mécaniques. 
Mais j'ai adoré : la DA m'a plu alors que j'étais pas chaud au départ, la BO déchire, et le scénar se suit bien, j'avais vraiment envie d'avancer et de comprendre ce qui se passait dans ce manoir. J'avais en partie vu venir le final, mais j'ai quand même été bien surpris par certaines révélations, que je trouve plutôt intelligentes.
Bref, je conseille, mais peut être en promo !

----------


## Cabfire

Tu m'a bien vendu le truc, j'ai whislister, j'avais déjà entendu parler de la chose, mais tu es beaucoup trop enthousiaste !

----------


## banditbandit

Je l'ai ajouté à ma wishlist suite à un article dans Indiemag, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Illynir

Vendu aussi.  ::lol:: 

Bon j'avoue je cherchais juste un prétexte pour me convaincre.  ::ninja::

----------


## rgk

Je viens de finir Wolfenstein The Old Blood, c'était pas extra-ordinaire mais pas mal quand même. J'attends The New Colossus de pied ferme !

----------


## KaiN34

Fini *The Witcher*.

Bon le but était de rentrer dans l'univers "The Witcher" et donc il fallait quand même bien commencer par le 1.

J'ai du mal à voir comment le jeu a pu être autant encensé à l'époque (période creuse pour ce genre de jeu?), le jeu est bon (j'ai pas traîné mon spleen pendant prêt de 50h dessus c'est clair) la partie JDR, lore et narration est au top mais le système de combat est anecdotique, le principe de l'alchimie est bien pensée mais c'est vite le foutoir et malgré l'Enhanced Edition le jeu est truffé de bugs et de crashs en tout genre.

Pour moi ça serait un 7,5/10 le jeu tient en haleine surtout grace à sa narration mais je suis quand même content de l'avoir fini rapidement à la fin (l'épilogue est chiant au possible avec des combats tous les 3 pas).

Maintenant j'ai envie de voir ce que me propose The Witcher 2.  :Vibre:

----------


## Momock

> Fini *The Witcher*.J'ai du mal à voir comment le jeu a pu être autant encensé à l'époque (période creuse pour ce genre de jeu?)


Période creuse pour _tous_ les genres de jeux.

J'espère que t'en as bien profité en tout cas, vu que c'est le meilleur des trois!

----------


## JulLeBarge

Niveau combat ça sera pas beaucoup mieux sur le 2, perso c'est surtout le 3 qui est mieux de ce côté (et sur tous les autres côtés aussi d'ailleurs).
Le jeu avait à l'époque marqué par son histoire, son univers moins bisounours et moins manichéen, où tu joues un perso parfois aussi affreux que les montres qu'il combat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'espère que t'en as bien profité en tout cas, vu que c'est le meilleur des trois!


Non clairement pas ! Le 3 est de loin le meilleur de la série

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Période creuse pour _tous_ les genres de jeux.
> 
> J'espère que t'en as bien profité en tout cas, vu que c'est le meilleur des trois!


Ivre, il raconte n'importe quoi sur un forum. La suite va vous étonner.

----------


## Gloppy

Je reste dans le thème : j'ai terminé hier soir les DLC de The Witcher 3, *Hearts of Stone* et *Blood and Wine*. 
J'avais passé plus de cent heures sur le jeu d'origine à sa sortie mais j'ai attendu un bon moment avant de retourner dans l'univers du Witcher, avec l'idée entre autres de profiter d'une version débuggée du jeu, merci. (J'ai encore dans ma liste de quête une mission pourtant réussie depuis longtemps mais jamais bouclée au yeux du jeu). 

Malgré ses améliorations depuis la version "vanilla", le gameplay du jeu m'a paru moins bon qu'à l'époque. J'ai néanmoins eu l'occasion d'apprendre à maîtriser quelques subtilités que je n'employais pas avant, notamment dans le combat à mains nues. Mais globalement le titre ne se distingue pas par un gameplay de ouf guedin mais plutôt par son ambiance. 

En la matière, *Blood and Wine* n'a pas usurpé sa réputation de belle et longue extension, une bien belle manière pour les joueurs de faire leurs adieux à la trilogie. Entre autres nombreux éléments, j'ai notamment apprécié l'apparition d'un PNJ féminin qui fait le lien entre le jeu et l'affrontement mis en scène dans le trailer de lancement du jeu (et non du DLC) à sa sortie. J'ai cru d'abord à une facilité de modélisation (on reprend un modèle 3D existant) mais en fait non...
En tant qu'ancien développeur, j'ai aussi été impressionné par le fait que la fin du DLC propose un véritable embranchement, avec deux façons différentes de gérer une situation, dont une qui propose un environnement complet et très spécial, bourré de jolis clins d'oeil (et que l'on peut donc totalement zapper en finissant le jeu). J'ai pu me rendre compte d'ailleurs, en regardant des vidéos d'autres joueurs, que le choix et les options sont plus nombreux que je ne le pensais, avec des embranchements pas forcément super visibles ni annoncés. Bravo !
Par contre, les doublages en version anglaise de Blood and Wine, avec leur accent entre le français et l'allemand, m'ont donné de l'urticaire, au point que j'ai fini par jouer en VF, ce que je ne fais habituellement jamais. Là, évidemment, comme dans 99% des VF les doubleurs (moins nombreux) parlent tous un français sans accent mais j'ai fini par m'y faire. Et le sorceleur français n'est pas si mal face au witcher anglais...

Bref, je suis content d'être arrivé au bout de ce jeu à histoires d'une grande richesse qui fait oublier son gameplay correct mais en retrait par rapport au reste.

Séquelle : je n'arrête pas de chantonner la mélodie du menu principal (que l'on entend aussi dans le jeu).

----------


## Euklif

> malgré l'Enhanced Edition le jeu est truffé de bugs et de crashs en tout genre.


Etonné je suis.
A part des chargements parfois un peu long, je ne me rappelle pas de ça du tout...

----------


## KaiN34

Alors non les chargements sont super rapides  :;):  (que ce soit entre les zones ou pour charger une save) par contre y a 2 zones où le jeu freeze totalement du fait du trop grand nombres d'ennemis (la fin de l'acte 3 dans le repaire de la Salamandre où il faut activer un portail pour ramener des renforts et affronter le professeur et Azar Javed et le début de l'acte 5 avec le gros affrontement entre les non-humains et l'ordre de la Rose Ardente devant l'hopital de campagne), en plus de ces freeze qui obligent à faire un ctrl+alt+supp et suppression du processus j'ai eu une bonne dizaine de crashs avec retour sous windows.
Au niveau des bugs j'ai eu la Romance Card de l'acte 5 avec l'elfe qui ne s'est pas déclenché et plusieurs fois après une cinématique ingame l'image ne revenait pas, j'avais alors un écran noir à la place avec le son des épées ou des griffes des ennemis qui me étaient en train de me poutrer.  ::o: 

A titre de comparaison j'ai eu 10 fois moins de bugs avec le dernier Prey (et pourtant y a quand même eu des mecs pour venir chipoter sur quelques trucs  ::|: ).

----------


## Nono

J'ai eu la même expérience avec les crashs de Witcher 1. J'ai lu quelque part que c'était à cause d'un répertoire de sauvegardes trop volumineux. Je ne sais pas si c'est de la chance ou quoi, mais après avoir purgé le répertoire en question, et utiliser essentiellement les auto-saves, ça allait beaucoup mieux.

----------


## KaiN34

Alors au début j'avais justement un problème de ce coté là: les saves ne se suppriment pas après un certain nombre: elles s'accumulent indéfiniment. Du coup à un moment je me suis retrouvé sans faire gaffe avec plus de 400 saves et quand je relançais le jeu et que j'allais charger une sauvegarde le jeu prenait 3 plombes pour me les afficher. Quand j'ai compris ça je suis allé purger régulièrement les saves pour n'en laisser que 5 mais ça n'a eu aucun impact sur les autres problèmes.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Shantae: Half genie hero*. Comme on pouvait s'y attendre au vu du reste de la série, c'était très bien.
Je n'ai pas suivi le drama kickstarter, je me suis contenté d'attendre le jeu, de le faire évidemment traîner un peu "en backlog" parce que les traditions ça se respecte (haha), puis d'y jouer.
Donc j'ai commencé et sans surprise c'est du Shantae: c'est joyeux et coloré, super beau dans un style différent du pixel art des précédents (même si j'aurais préféré les décors en 2D aussi mais bon thunes/temps/n'est pas Vanillaware qui veut), ça se joue super bien. L'abandon du style metroidvania pour une progression plus proche des Megaman X fonctionne au final bien, y a clairement pas de quoi hurler à la trahison.
Par contre après le stage 2 je me suis dit: hmm comme d'hab ça va être trop facile. Heureusement il y a maintenant un mode Hardcore qui rend le jeu bien plus intéressant niveau challenge, donc j'ai recommencé direct dans ce mode et je me suis juste bien éclaté à faire le jeu en 100%.

----------


## IriK

> Par contre, les doublages en version anglaise de Blood and Wine, avec leur accent entre le français et l'allemand, m'ont donné de l'urticaire, au point que j'ai fini par jouer en VF, ce que je ne fais habituellement jamais. Là, évidemment, comme dans 99% des VF les doubleurs (moins nombreux) parlent tous un français sans accent mais j'ai fini par m'y faire. Et le sorceleur français n'est pas si mal face au witcher anglais...


Les DLC ont l'avantage d'avoir une meilleur "diversité" dans les doubleurs pour la VF, là ou dans le jeu de base ont reconnaît bien trop rapidement les répétitions (surtout pour des perso comme _Immlerith_, qui a la voix d'un doubleur récurrent des nains  :Boom: ).
Sinon bah, comme les RPG de ces derniers temps, les doublages VF sont, dans l'ensemble, bon  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Fini *2048*, c'était bien mais fastoche (ouais je débarque seulement maintenant)

----------


## Cabfire

Moi j'ai fini *Wonderboy: The Dragon's Trap* et mine de rien en mode difficile j'ai quand même mit 10 heures.

J'avais vraiment très peu de souvenir du jeu qui pourtant fait partie de mes premières expériences console sur Master System donc.
Que dire si ce n'est que c'est vraiment très chouette. Le gameplay est d'époque et pourtant c'est toujours fun à jouer, la patte graphique est absolument génial, et l'OST retravaillé fais vraiment le TAF également.

C'est un remake exemplaire, et la possibilité de passer d'un bouton au mode avant/après permet de se rendre compte du boulot.

Je recommande chaudement ce morceau de l'histoire du Jeu Vidéo.

Du coup pour rester dans le plateformer j'ai lançé *Ori*, en difficile je sens que je vais bien en chié ...

----------


## znokiss

> Fini *2048*, c'était bien mais fastoche (ouais je débarque seulement maintenant)


Mmmhh, ça se termine comme Tétris ?

----------


## CptProut

> Mmmhh, ça se termine comme Tétris ?


Tetris ça se finit hein  :tired: 

Meme que a la fin tu  a un orchestre russe et un satellite qui est mis en orbite si tu fait le score suffisant.

----------


## Zerger

> Mmmhh, ça se termine comme Tétris ?


J'ai jamais réussi à afficher TETRIS à l'écran  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

> Du coup pour rester dans le plateformer j'ai lançé *Ori*, en difficile je sens que je vais bien en chié ...


Je pense que tu vas surtout bien en chier en début de partie, quand ton perso est encore faible et peu agile. Après, ça devrait bien mieux passer avec les améliorations qui facilitent bien la tâche.

----------


## Cabfire

Surement, mais c'est comme d'habitude, ne connaissant pas le jeu tu es un peu paumé parmi toutes les améliorations. Et visiblement sur le mode difficile tu gagnes moins de point également.

Mais bon, le jeu à l'air vraiment très sympa.

----------


## Bibik

Je viens de terminer *The Legend of Heroes, Trails in the sky (first chapter)* offert par un ami. 66 heures au compteur.

C'est un bon JRPG à l'ancienne avec un style très fin des années 90 début 2000, il est souvent comparé à *Grandia* dans le genre et c'est vrai que j'ai un peu retrouvé de ce jeu mythique, c'est un bon héritier du genre. les combats et le système de pouvoir sont un peu moins tactiques que son glorieux ainé mais il reste pas moins intéressant surtout sur les derniers fights du jeu qui demandent un peu plus que du simple bourrinage. Surtout si l'on cherche les défis liés.

L'histoire est assez bateau, sans être déplaisante et la galerie de personnages reste tout à fait honorables. L'aspect qui m'a le plus impressionné c'est le monde et ses PNJ qui est particulièrement soigné : chaque NPC a ses propres dialogues qui évoluent selon l'avancée de l'histoire et même un événement mineur dans le chapitre fait changer leur texte. Ce qui explique sans doute pourquoi il n'est traduit qu'en anglais, vu la quantité de traduction à faire et de ce côté là rien à signaler, c'est soigné sans être littéraire et le style de personnages est conservé ce qui a convenu à mon niveau d'anglais moyen. 

Les musiques sont variables, certains thèmes font dans le classique du JRPG et lassent très vite, celles de combat et de boss sont plus pêchues et ils ont la bonne idée d'en changer sur la fin (le fight theme initial commençait à lasser). Je pense toutefois qu'il y a trop peu de musiques par rapport à la longueur du jeu.

A ce sujet, avec 66 heures (cinquantaines d'heures en moyenne pour le finir sans chercher les achievements selon howlongtobeat) j'estime qu'on en a pour son argent. Toutefois il a un gros défaut qui peut être bloquant, c'est son rythme initial, il faut bien 2 ou 3 épisodes sur les 5 pour que l'histoire se lance vraiment, et j'ai du vraiment progresser par petit bouts pour que l'intérêt se développe. Pareil pour les pouvoirs et la montée en puissance qui est très lente. C'est aussi très verbeux, les bulles de dialogues s'enchainent durant à peu près tous les passages et si les dialogues et les interactions entre personnages sont parfois savoureux il faut pour cela affronter le déluge de parlotte des fois même pour dire pas grand chose. Si bien qu'on est parfois tenté de marteler la touche échap pour abréger les sentiments de l'un ou les déclarations sans surprise d'un autre (les traits de caractères sont quelque fois un peu trop soulignés, mais c'est le propre du trope JRPG-style).

Enfin les achievements m'ont un peu déçus, le jeu cache énormément de quêtes, d'objets et même de donjons. Même en restant et se baladant hors quête principale ou en rinçant les zones de fond en comble, j'ai loupé pas mal de choses. Si bien que la plupart des guides du jeu ne sont pas des simples walktrough mais carrément des checklists car pas mal d'objets ou de quêtes sont des oneshots qui n'apparaissent que durant un chapitre et même quelque fois à des moments bien précis du chapitre. Chaque chapitre étant compartimenté (impossible de revenir en arrière dans la ville du chapitre précédent) il est facile et définitif de rater un élément nécessaire pour les méta-achievements (oui je pense surtout aux bouquins).

Autant dire que si vous êtes completionnistes, il faudra soit se gâcher un peu le jeu en suivant ces guides, ou être prêt à faire un NG+ mais dans mon cas j'ai préféré profiter de la découverte et ne pas me focus trop sur les succès. Mais il faut admettre que comme il y a déjà beaucoup à lire (voir plus haut) on est pas forcément tenté de discuter avec tous les NPCS de la ville du chapitre à chaque avancée de l'histoire pour être certain de ne rien louper.

Dans l'ensemble ça reste une bonne surprise qui m'a rajeunit de 15 ans et rappelé tous les jrpg que je jouais à l'époque de la PS1. Je surveillerais les promos pour le second chapitre à l'occasion.

----------


## Zodex

> Je surveillerais les promos pour le second chapitre à l'occasion.


Hop, -35% sur GOG actuellement jusqu'au 20/06! Ça te fait le jeu à 18.19€, ajoute à cela 0.90€ ajouté à ton porte-feuille GOG pour un futur achat dû au taux de change, ainsi que Rebel Galaxy et Alan Wake American Nightmare en cadeaux. Pas les meilleurs jeux du monde, c'est dommage, mais bon c'est cadeau.

----------


## Nephizz

*God of War: Chains of Olympus*: Pas grand chose à en dire hormis que c'est plutôt court (5 heures environ) et qu'il est carrément bien réalisé pour un jeu PSP. Pour le reste il est inférieur en tous points à Ghost of Sparta. Aussi bien pour les boss fights que la variété des combos.
Mention spéciale à un scénario pas franchement inspiré (mais avec un passage drama pas trop mal) et une série d'affrontement totalement absurde vers la fin du jeu 


Spoiler Alert! 


Une salle étroite avec des rayons qui pétrifient à éviter, pour reprendre son état normal il faut passer par un QTE. Le soucis c'est que les ennemis continuent à attaquer pendant le QTE et que la moindre pichenette encaissée durant celui ci équivaut à un game over direct.
Bref c'est dur à décrire avec des mots mais le passage est super mal foutu de par la configuration de la salle, sans mauvaise foi aucune. Et comme si ça ne suffisait pas tu dois te retaper la même salle 10 minutes plus loin.  ::|: 
C'est le seul passage doublon de tout le jeu et il a fallu que ça tombe sur le plus pourri.

----------


## Catel

Je suis au boss de fin de *Donkey Kong Country* *Returns* et je considère souvent que ça veut dire que j'ai fini le jeu tellement je HAIS les boss. Et celui-là est un putain de salopard dont les attaques sont hyper variées, certaines qu'il utilisera une fois toutes les cinq tentatives, et tu le vois pas venir. Y'en a même une, je me demande si elle est pas impossible à éviter, en punition si tu utilises une astuce pour en éviter une autre. Et dans sa troisième phase, les boules de feu sont super dures à éviter.
C'est aussi à ce moment du jeu que l'inertie de Donkey Kong devient très chiante.

----------


## Nephizz

Les gens vont finir par croire qu'ils sont sur le topic de la rage si ça continue.  ::P:

----------


## Momock

> Enfin les achievements m'ont un peu déçus, le jeu cache énormément de quêtes, d'objets et même de donjons. Même en restant et se baladant hors quête principale ou en rinçant les zones de fond en comble, j'ai loupé pas mal de choses.


Marrant, perso j'ai fait 100% des quêtes du premier coup. Comme le jeu est découpé en chapitres et qu'un chapitre = une région, il suffit de tout visiter dans la zone avant de passer à l'event suivant. Et je trouve au contraire que c'est le seul JRPG de ce genre dans lequel y'a pas de trucs où il faut un guide pour savoir qu'ils sont là ou pour ne pas les rater parcequ'on a pas acompli des prérequis absurdes impossibles à savoir. En plus le fait que les dialogues et situations des PNJs évoluent à chaque fois que l'histoire avance ça pousse à régulièrement tout repasser au peigne fin.

----------


## Wulfstan

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux*

Il y avait une ambiance, mais l'histoire est beaucoup trop simpliste. Et quand l'équipe arrive à développer des petits bouts de gameplay originaux, ils le sabordent en en faisant pas plus que le strict minimum (remettez ces quatre scènes dans l'ordre chronologique, sachant qu'il s'agit d'un couple de personnes se déplaçant en ligne droite, youhou !). Dommage. Surtout que c'était plutôt beau.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé les deux DLCs de Alan Wake. J'ai fini par recommencer le deuxième DLC en facile à cause d'un combat un peu abusé. Les combats n'ont pas évolué entre le jeu principal et les DLCs, dommage...

----------


## Nono

> *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux*
> 
> Il y avait une ambiance, mais l'histoire est beaucoup trop simpliste.


Personnellement, je n'ai pas vu la fin arriver, et j'ai été bluffé. Pendant tout le jeu j'étais bien happé par cette histoire de meurtres en famille, et complètement interloqué par ces scènes surnaturelles qui n'ont apparemment aucun lien entre eux.
Le jeu m'a maintenu dans un état de curiosité tel que j'avais vraiment envie de retrouver le gamin, tout en flippant qu'il soit déjà trop tard.

----------


## banditbandit

> Terminé les deux DLCs de Alan Wake. J'ai fini par recommencer le deuxième DLC en facile à cause d'un combat un peu abusé. Les combats n'ont pas évolué entre le jeu principal et les DLCs, dommage...


The Writter apporte quand même quelques nouveautés, la possibilité de jouer avec les mots, et aussi le passage dans un tambour.

----------


## Mikch

Bayonetta.

Un gros "meh". Une fois qu'on maîtrise à peu près le witch time (qui est indispensable), les mécaniques deviennent ultra-répétitives. Les boss sont sans intérêt, et purée les QTE ce que je peux détester ça... Sur un d'entre eux je suis mort huit fois tellement la fenêtre est serrée.

Et alors les cinématiques OSEF, argh. Heureusement qu'on peut les zapper.

----------


## sebarnolds

> The Writter apporte quand même quelques nouveautés, la possibilité de jouer avec les mots, et aussi le passage dans un tambour.


Mouais, rien de vraiment intéressant donc. Le passage dans le tambour était plus casse-c***lles qu'autre chose d'ailleurs.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Personnellement, je n'ai pas vu la fin arriver, et j'ai été bluffé. Pendant tout le jeu j'étais bien happé par cette histoire de meurtres en famille, et complètement interloqué par ces scènes surnaturelles qui n'ont apparemment aucun lien entre eux.
> Le jeu m'a maintenu dans un état de curiosité tel que j'avais vraiment envie de retrouver le gamin, tout en flippant qu'il soit déjà trop tard.




Spoiler Alert! 


On ne voit pas la fin arriver parce qu'il s'agit d'une facilité d'écriture et qu'on s'attend à mieux que ça, non ? Et le fait que ce soit imaginé par un gamin "explique" que les différentes scènes nous narrent une histoire très basique, mais c'est un mauvais procédé selon moi. 

_"Notre histoire est très simpliste, mais c'est normal, elle est issue de l'imagination d'un enfant."_

----------


## Morbo

> Et un jeu de plus terminé pour le concours des Assassins du Backlog d'EvilBlackSheep.
> Ce coup là c'était *Tales from the Borderlands*.
> 
> Un TellTale honnête si on le prend comme visual novel "de luxe". Comme objet ludique par contre, c'est juste sans aucun intérêt.
> L'intrigue consiste en un chasse au trésor assez classique, sans grande surprise, mais l'appropriation des codes visuels des Borderlands rend bien.
> Content de l'avoir fait, mais dans le genre, je préfère Walking Dead S1, et le Fable : j'avais un peu plus l'impression de jouer et de chercher à avancer par moi-même, ici les rails sont vraiment trop apparents.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Je réagis  3 plombes après, mais pour le dernier film est-ce que tu as vu la version longue?  Mon frérot m'a dit que les scènes en plus profitent vraiment bien au film, perso j'ai vu que la version longue en lui piquant son dvd donc j'ai pas de point de comparaison mais je l'avais trouvé pas mal ( même si je préfère le second et son côté bien kitschouille )

----------


## Nono

Je ne la trouve pas simpliste moi. Jusqu'au bout, je me suis demandé pourquoi cette famille se déchirait. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je ne me suis jamais douté que c'était la transposition des brimades d'un gosse délaissé par sa famille, qui se réfugie dans la lecture et l'écriture. Et entre parenthèse, c'est pas si simple à faire passer comme message.

Les histoires de gosse interviennent plutôt dans les scènes complètement perchées et surnaturelles, inspirées de ses lectures. Sur le coup, je me demandais vraiment ce qu'étaient ces trucs impossibles à justifier, et qui n'avaient aucun fil rouge apparent (mis à part qu'on est censé être un détective spécialisé dans le domaine).



Enfin bref, ça a fonctionné à la perfection chez moi. Mais je ne suis jamais doué pour deviner la fin des films / livres / jeux.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Alors *Life is strange*  :

       Pour ceux qui ne savent pas c'est un QTE/ point et clique d'une aventure en 5 épisodes sur une lycéenne de 18 piges (maxine) qui revient dans son patelin d'enfance. Patelin où habite sa meilleure amie (chloé), laquelle n'a eu aucun contact avec sa meilleure amie depuis 5 ans... Comble du comble, la jeune maxine en marge d'un accident dans son lycée se découvre des pouvoirs pour le moins étranges. Celui de remonter dans le temps. 
Plébiscité, le jeu (ou l'histoire) est plutôt honnête. Offrant parfois même des moments d'émotions. 

Mes +
. L'ambiance, les personnages. A la fois archétypaux mais ils ont tous un caractère bien prononcés. On sait très vite quel caractère ont les personnages et très vite on indexe nos choix par rapport à ça.
. La relation Maxime et Chloé.
. Les éléments de décors qui indiquent d'entrée deux ou trois chose qui suivront. D'entrée de jeu, lisez les flyers et posters placardés dans les couloirs. 
. Le ton changeant au fil des épisodes. Série adolescente d'abord pour son côté interaction sociales entre lycéens, drame, science fiction, série sentimentale, série d'enquête policière. On brasse plusieurs genres.
. Certains passages de la vie "alternative" de max sont particulièrement émouvants. 
. La musique souvent bien introduite (épisode 1, max met ses écouteurs on déambule avec sa musique jusqu'au moment où elle les retire. Bien vu)

Mes - 
. La relation Warren-Maxine mal écrite. En clair Warren est le lycéen ami et attiré par Maxine mais il est affreusement cantonné au rôle de sous-fifre. Pour ne pas nuire à notre immersion dans les retrouvailles entre Chloé et Maxine, le jeu nous pousse le plus souvent à intérargir avec Warren par SMS et quand Maxine est clairement acculé, paf Warren déboule pour la sauver sans plus de reconnaissance que ça pour le brave. J'ai trouvé ça totalement gratuit. Le mieux aurait été soit de l'impliquer plus dans l'histoire ou de le mettre totalement en touche.
. La tornade, je ne spoile pas c'est vue d'entrée de jeu et je n'ai pas aimé cet élément.
. Incohérences scénaristiques. Les pouvoir de max' sont à géométrie variable. Tantôt son pouvoir et limité, tantôt elle a des visions du futur, puis finalement elle peux voyager loin dans le temps, son corps morfle mais au final pas suffisamment pour continuer à distordre le temps dès qu'elle en ressent le besoin. Ce qui nuit à l'immersion.
. Le dernier épisode, trop psychédélique, long et ennuyeux.
. La sensation d'avoir fait au final des choix qui n'en sont pas car on peut rembobiner, casser la temporalité de l'histoire assez souvent. 


Au final le jeu est bon et intéressant pour son aspect enquête et menace qui plane autour du bahut ainsi que pour la relation entre Chloé et Maxine. Peut être même qu'une même histoire sans pouvoir ou avec un pouvoir ultra limité m'aurait plus immergé dans l'histoire. L'épisode final je me demandais clairement "quand est-ce que ça se finit ?" Peut être aussi que le format de 5 épisodes par jeu point and click ne devrait plus faire école. 4 épisodes auraient pu suffire comme tales of borderland.

----------


## Illynir

> Je viens de terminer *The Legend of Heroes, Trails in the sky (first chapter)* offert par un ami. 66 heures au compteur.
> 
> C'est un bon JRPG à l'ancienne avec un style très fin des années 90 début 2000, il est souvent comparé à *Grandia* dans le genre et c'est vrai que j'ai un peu retrouvé de ce jeu mythique, c'est un bon héritier du genre. les combats et le système de pouvoir sont un peu moins tactiques que son glorieux ainé mais il reste pas moins intéressant surtout sur les derniers fights du jeu qui demandent un peu plus que du simple bourrinage. Surtout si l'on cherche les défis liés.
> 
> L'histoire est assez bateau, sans être déplaisante et la galerie de personnages reste tout à fait honorables. L'aspect qui m'a le plus impressionné c'est le monde et ses PNJ qui est particulièrement soigné : chaque NPC a ses propres dialogues qui évoluent selon l'avancée de l'histoire et même un événement mineur dans le chapitre fait changer leur texte. Ce qui explique sans doute pourquoi il n'est traduit qu'en anglais, vu la quantité de traduction à faire et de ce côté là rien à signaler, c'est soigné sans être littéraire et le style de personnages est conservé ce qui a convenu à mon niveau d'anglais moyen. 
> 
> Les musiques sont variables, certains thèmes font dans le classique du JRPG et lassent très vite, celles de combat et de boss sont plus pêchues et ils ont la bonne idée d'en changer sur la fin (le fight theme initial commençait à lasser). Je pense toutefois qu'il y a trop peu de musiques par rapport à la longueur du jeu.
> 
> A ce sujet, avec 66 heures (cinquantaines d'heures en moyenne pour le finir sans chercher les achievements selon howlongtobeat) j'estime qu'on en a pour son argent. Toutefois il a un gros défaut qui peut être bloquant, c'est son rythme initial, il faut bien 2 ou 3 épisodes sur les 5 pour que l'histoire se lance vraiment, et j'ai du vraiment progresser par petit bouts pour que l'intérêt se développe. Pareil pour les pouvoirs et la montée en puissance qui est très lente. C'est aussi très verbeux, les bulles de dialogues s'enchainent durant à peu près tous les passages et si les dialogues et les interactions entre personnages sont parfois savoureux il faut pour cela affronter le déluge de parlotte des fois même pour dire pas grand chose. Si bien qu'on est parfois tenté de marteler la touche échap pour abréger les sentiments de l'un ou les déclarations sans surprise d'un autre (les traits de caractères sont quelque fois un peu trop soulignés, mais c'est le propre du trope JRPG-style).
> ...


Bon retour, j'ai déjà la trilogie installé sur mon PC, il ne me reste plus qu'a les lancer... J'attends d'avoir un vortex temporel qui me permettent de les faire.  :Emo: 

J'ai aussi les Ys à faire au passage et les Cold steel... Je suis pas barré.  ::|:

----------


## Cannes

> Alors *Life is strange*  :
> 
>        Pour ceux qui ne savent pas c'est un QTE/ point et clique d'une aventure en 5 épisodes sur une lycéenne de 18 piges (maxine) qui revient dans son patelin d'enfance. Patelin où habite sa meilleure amie (chloé), laquelle n'a eu aucun contact avec sa meilleure amie depuis 5 ans... Comble du comble, la jeune maxine en marge d'un accident dans son lycée se découvre des pouvoirs pour le moins étranges. Celui de remonter dans le temps. 
> Plébiscité, le jeu (ou l'histoire) est plutôt honnête. Offrant parfois même des moments d'émotions. 
> 
> Mes +
> . L'ambiance, les personnages. A la fois archétypaux mais ils ont tous un caractère bien prononcés. On sait très vite quel caractère ont les personnages et très vite on indexe nos choix par rapport à ça.
> . La relation Maxime et Chloé.
> . Les éléments de décors qui indiquent d'entrée deux ou trois chose qui suivront. D'entrée de jeu, lisez les flyers et posters placardés dans les couloirs. 
> ...


Je trouve que le 5éme épisode était nécessaire pour moi ; ça a permis de rajouter une tension entre les personnages et  j'ai trouvé les choix finaux plutôt bons même si on s'y attendait un peu.
Ensuite je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi pour la relation Warren et Maxine c'est juste un sidekick qui apparait au bon moment pour sauver Maxine. Pour ce qui est de la tornade elle est nécessaire parce que sinon les autres éléments météorologiques n'auraient pas beaucoup de sens :/

----------


## LeChameauFou

En fait c'est plus l'aspect tranche de vie, amitié retrouvé qui m'a plu, en plus de l'enquête, que l'aspect science fiction-météo détraquée lié aux pouvoirs de prénomition et voyage dans le temps de max... 
La famille de chloé, les deux ou trois élèves persécutés, l'hypocrisie globale des gens sur le campus (sans spoilé), la clocharde, le junkie (frank ?) en caravane. Tous me sont sympathiques d'une certaine façon. 

C'est les personnages de kate, chloé, la famille de chloé, victoria et cie qui m'ont fait adhérer au jeu. L'idée de passer devant leur chambre, de les voir intéragir en cours, dans les couloirs ou en fouillant leurs dossiers, le net.

----------


## La Chouette

> En fait c'est plus l'aspect tranche de vie, amitié retrouvé qui m'a plu, en plus de l'enquête, que l'aspect science fiction-météo détraquée lié aux pouvoirs de prénomition et voyage dans le temps de max... 
> La famille de chloé, les deux ou trois élèves persécutés, l'hypocrisie globale des gens sur le campus (sans spoilé), la clocharde, le junkie (frank ?) en caravane. Tous me sont sympathiques d'une certaine façon. 
> 
> C'est les personnages de kate, chloé, la famille de chloé, victoria et cie qui m'ont fait adhérer au jeu. L'idée de passer devant leur chambre, de les voir intéragir en cours, dans les couloirs ou en fouillant leurs dossiers, le net.


Je sais pas comment vous faites pour supporter Chloé. C'est le cas typique de la personne qui se rebelle (avec des raisons de se rebeller relativement mauvaises) de façon extrêmement irritante.

----------


## Cannes

> Je sais pas comment vous faites pour supporter Chloé. C'est le cas typique de la personne qui se rebelle (avec des raisons de se rebeller relativement mauvaises) de façon extrêmement irritante.


Elle est en effet extrêmement irritante mais attachante. Je l'ai detesté lors de l'épisode 1 et 2 mais à partir de l'épisode 3 ou elle devient moins chiante; plus rigolote et intéressante 


Spoiler Alert! 


 Et l'épisode 4 avec la réalité alternative  ::cry::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Alors *Life is strange*  :


Le principal reproche que j'ai avec le jeu, c'est que la plupart de te choix ont des conséquences négligeables (un sms ici ou là, un dialogue changé sans que la discussion ait une conclusion différente, etc.) et que de toute manière l'épisode de fin ne te propose que deux alternatives différentes, quelque soient tes décisions précédentes. Une fin où tous tes choix précédents sont relégués à la poubelle, et l'autre ou seulement la moitié le sont et le restent.

Par exemple : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Vous vous souvenez des gens que vous avez sauvé ou non pendant la traversé de la ville dans la tempête ? Et ben on s'en fout parce que cette scène ne s'est de toute manière pas déroulée.



Certains diront que c'est le voyage qui compte, pas la destination, mais dans le cas d'une histoire je ne suis pas du tout de cet avis...

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Je sais pas comment vous faites pour supporter Chloé. C'est le cas typique de la personne qui se rebelle (avec des raisons de se rebeller relativement mauvaises) de façon extrêmement irritante.


Entre ses 13 et 18 ans elle 

Spoiler Alert! 


 perd son père, sa meilleure amie se casse sans jamais donner de nouvelle, son beau père est un militaire (déjà pas glop) qui fait une fixette sur la sécurité de tout le monde et comble du comble son autre meilleure amie disparait pour des raisons qu'on connait tous... 

Sans compter que c'est une fille qui fait, comme toutes,
 sa crise d'adolescence. A sa place bon nombre d'en nous ne serait psychologiquement pas stable dans son cas de figure.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Fini *Wasteland 2 Director's Cut*.

La Director's Cut améliore vraiment pas mal le jeu, j'avais un peu laissé tomber la version de base à cause de plein de petit détail chiant au niveau du gameplay et le fait que c'était globalement assez effroyable pour les yeux. La version Director's Cut améliore globalement tout.

Donc sinon le jeu est bon mais bon sang, qu'est ce que c'est laborieux parfois notamment à cause des nombreux aller-retour que l'on se tape sur des cartes assez grande avec des Rangers qui se déplace à une vitesse d'escargot, ce qui fait que j'ai régulièrement eu envie de zapper des quêtes secondaires, notamment quand ça demande plusieurs fois de faire des voyages de A à B. L'autre point négatif, c'est qu'on passe une bonne trentaine d'heures dans des décors sablonneux pas super stylisé ou intéressant, heureusement qu'il y a ensuite la Californie qui permet de voir de la verdure et de changer du post apo sablonneux. Ca manque aussi un peu de vie, tout est très statique, même quand on arrive dans une grosse ville comme Hollywood.

Ce que j'ai beaucoup aimé par contre, c'est l'histoire et les nombreux personnages haut en couleur que l'on croise, les compagnons ne sont pas extrêmement creusé mais ils ont souvent des petites répliques rigolotes très sympathique. J'aime bien aussi le fait qu'on baigne régulièrement dans l'humour un peu noir et le second degré, ça crée un décalage plutôt bien foutu avec le chaos et le sérieux de l'histoire.

Niveau gameplay, c'est du RPG tactique très basique mais efficace, même si ça manque de petite subtilité façon Divinity (pas de truc genre "Tiens, y a une flaque d'essence par terre, je vais tirer dessus pour foutre le feu") et les combats ont le mérite d'être moins mou et chiant que ceux d'un Pillars of Eternity (généralement, les escarmouches de Wasteland se finissent très rapidement, vu la puissance des armes). C'est très plaisant à jouer.

Globalement, vu que j'avais beaucoup aimé le premier à l'époque, je dois dire que j'en attendais un peu plus mais ma soif a quand même été suffisamment étanchée, j'espère juste que Wasteland 3 creusera un peu plus le gameplay et permettra au joueur de voyager dans plus d'environnements différents.

----------


## hisvin

Tu peux faire courir tes gars.  ::ninja::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Fini *Wasteland 2 Director's Cut*.


Je suis dessus actuellement et après des tentatives infructueuses avec PoE et Divinity, je pensais ne plus être fait pour les RPG en iso. En fait non, ils étaient mal foutues parce que je m'éclate bien sur ce Wasteland 2 DC.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tu peux faire courir tes gars.


Justement, la vitesse de course est bien trop lente.




> Je suis dessus actuellement et après des tentatives infructueuses avec PoE et Divinity, je pensais ne plus être fait pour les RPG en iso. En fait non, ils étaient mal foutues parce que je m'éclate bien sur ce Wasteland 2 DC.


Le jeu a le mérite de concilier à la fois un gameplay sympathique et une histoire ainsi qu'un univers intéressant, ce que n'arrive pas à faire les jeux que tu as cité précédemment (PoE a une bonne histoire mais un gameplay nul tandis que Divinity a un bon gameplay mais une mauvaise histoire). Le soucis de Wasteland 2, c'est surtout le manque de profondeur (pas de furtivité, pas d’interaction avec le décor, jamais vraiment de possibilité d'éviter un conflit), je pense que tu finiras par le ressentir au bout d'un moment.

----------


## hisvin

J'y joue aussi à Wasteland 2 et j'ai un peu de mal à cerner la bonne histoire pour l'instant (j'ai fait une grosse parti de la carte jusqu'au village de Darwin et là, je me lance dans la passe avec les moines un peu suicidaire. ). Je trouve même l'écriture assez médiocre surtout au début avec son humour qui tombe à plat et son côté trop axé combat. Bon, après quelques heures, cela s'améliore pas mal mais la gniak n'est plus trop là.

----------


## Da-Soth

> (PoE a une bonne histoire mais un gameplay nul tandis que Divinity a un bon gameplay mais une mauvaise histoire).


Exactement.




> Le soucis de Wasteland 2, c'est surtout le manque de profondeur (pas de furtivité, pas d’interaction avec le décor, jamais vraiment de possibilité d'éviter un conflit), je pense que tu finiras par le ressentir au bout d'un moment.


Oui j'ai l'intention d'y aller doucement. Celui là me donne envie de le finir, contrairement aux deux autres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'y joue aussi à Wasteland 2 et j'ai un peu de mal à cerner la bonne histoire pour l'instant.


Oui c'est pas non plus transcendant. Et pour l'humour, on est pas dans la gaudriole non plus et il est plutôt cynique. Mais j'aime bien l'univers, les situations que tu recontres et les histoires perso des PNJs. Les combats ont le bon gout d'être expéditifs et pas trop redondants. Je me fous un peu de la trame principale. Par contre, j'ai envie d'en savoir plus sur le monde.

----------


## hisvin

Par contre, c'est "un peu faux concernant les combats inévitables", il y en a pas mal que l'on peut éviter mais soit c'est clairement un combat évitable et tu as une route alternative généralement bloquée par une porte/zone cachée soit tu as un combat évitable en y mettant du sien, comprendre qu'il faut casser son groupe par unité (clic sur perso+barre d'espace), se faire chier à observer le circuit de la bestiole et passer...a répéter.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Par contre, c'est "un peu faux concernant les combats inévitables", il y en a pas mal que l'on peut éviter mais soit c'est clairement un combat évitable et tu as une route alternative généralement bloquée par une porte/zone cachée soit tu as un combat évitable en y mettant du sien, comprendre qu'il faut casser son groupe par unité (clic sur perso+barre d'espace),* se faire chier* à observer le circuit de la bestiole et passer...a répéter.


Il est là le soucis, si tu te fais chier à le faire, c'est parce que c'est pas foncièrement prévu par le jeu à la base, le jeu aurait dû avoir une composante furtivité pour permettre de passer certaine zone sans combat.




> J'y joue aussi à Wasteland 2 et j'ai un peu de mal à cerner la bonne histoire pour l'instant (j'ai fait une grosse parti de la carte jusqu'au village de Darwin et là, je me lance dans la passe avec les moines un peu suicidaire. ). Je trouve même l'écriture assez médiocre surtout au début avec son humour qui tombe à plat et son côté trop axé combat. Bon, après quelques heures, cela s'améliore pas mal mais la gniak n'est plus trop là.


Pour moi, l'histoire devient vraiment intéressante à partir de la Californie mais comme le dit Da-Soth, c'est plus l'univers qui est intéressant et les personnages qui le peuplent plutôt que l'histoire en elle même.

----------


## Supergounou

*A Long Way Home* (2016)



Jeu d'adresse. Mr Cosmonaute s'est perdu dans l'espace, à 100 années lumière de la Terre. Aidez le à regagner sa belle planète à travers 100 niveaux.

Principe très simple: récupérer toutes les bouboules brillantes du tableau afin d'activer un portail et de passer au niveau suivant. Gameplay tout aussi simple. On est sur des astéroïdes, on peut se déplacer à la surface de ceux-ci. Dès l'appuie d'un touche, le héros saute, tout droit, pas de air control rien du tout, jusqu'à atteindre un autre astéroïde ou à sortir de l'écran.

A Long Way Home demande beaucoup de précision. Si au début, les astéroïdes sont gros et assez proches les uns des autres (comme sur le screen), il faudra rapidement trouver pile le bon axe afin de ne pas mourir dans l'espace infini, limite pixel perfect parfois. Tous les 10 niveaux, une nouvelle mécanique débarque: astéroïdes qui se désagrègent dès que l'on saute dessus, astéroïdes qui explosent si l'on reste plus de 4 secondes dessus, trous noirs, etc... La progression est agréable et plutôt naturelle.

Graphiquement, c'est quelconque. Je crois avoir repéré 2 musiques en tout, assez dispensables. Présence d'une mécanique complètement aléatoire et bien rageante, heureusement pas trop exploitée. Le jeu se boucle en 3h environ.

Par contre, ça sent le portage tablette fait à l'arrache. Impossibilité de configurer les touches ou de jouer au pad, jeu très lent dès lors qu'on enclenche un saut, sans possibilité d'accélérer même si l'on sait qu'on va mourir. Bug à foison, parfois rigolos quand ça fait gagner du temps, parfois frustrant quand ça nous en fait perdre.

Pas dégueulasse donc ce petit jeu, très addictif, mais assez plombé par ses défauts et son manque clair d'ambition. À 1$ actuellement, ça peut valoir le coup pour ceux qui aiment le genre, son prix de base est 2€ pourquoi pas, mais il ne faudra vraiment pas s'attendre à des miracles.

----------


## FericJaggar

Ça m'a plutôt l'air d'être un astronaute le personnage  ::ninja:: 
Et puis faudra m'expliquer comment il arrive à parcourir 100 AL rien qu'en combinaison et en sautant d’astéroïdes en astéroïdes.

----------


## Sarha

> PoE a une bonne histoire mais un gameplay nul


Wut ? Il est excellent le gameplay de PoE. Perso c'est la gestion de la caméra de Wasteland qui m'a fait arrêter le jeu. C'est pas possible d'avoir fait un truc aussi foireux.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et puis faudra m'expliquer comment il arrive à parcourir 100 AL rien qu'en combinaison et en sautant d’astéroïdes en astéroïdes.


Faut suivre un peu!




> récupérer toutes les bouboules brillantes du tableau afin d'activer un portail et de passer au niveau suivant.


Les portails font passer 1 année lumière à chaque fois!  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Wut ? Il est excellent le gameplay de PoE. Perso c'est la gestion de la caméra de Wasteland qui m'a fait arrêter le jeu. C'est pas possible d'avoir fait un truc aussi foireux.


Sur Wasteland 2 DC, je peux zoomer, dézoomer, faire pivoter la caméra sur son axe et la déplacer. Bref rien qui me choque ou qui ne me convienne pas pour un jeu en vue iso.

Pour PoE, ce mix de temps réel et pause active, de pouvoirs à déclencher avec cd et des perso avec 0 autonomie ne m'a pas convaincu et ne m'a pas amusé. Avec des groupes de mobs présent tous les 15m et qui se foutent d'une éventuelle ligne de front, j'avais l'impression d'être à l'usine en devant faire toujours la même chose et dans le même ordre. L'action se trouvait bien trop hachée parce qu'il fallait replacer ses perso et déclencher les pouvoirs au bon moment (je suis pas un poulpe). J'avais déjà bien trainé des pieds pour nettoyer le château, la forêt pleine de goules a eu raison de moi.

Pourtant à une époque, j'avais aimé Icewind Dale et Baldur's Gate, donc je pensais ne plus être fait pour ce genre de jeu. Bah en fait non puisque je m'amuse bien avec le système de combat de Wasteland.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Faut suivre un peu!
> 
> 
> 
> Les portails font passer 1 année lumière à chaque fois!


 ::'(: 

Je veux les mêmes  ::o:

----------


## Molina

> Sur Wasteland 2 DC, je peux zoomer, dézoomer, faire pivoter la caméra sur son axe et la déplacer. Bref rien qui me choque ou qui ne me convienne pas pour un jeu en vue iso.
> 
> Pour PoE, ce mix de temps réel et pause active, de pouvoirs à déclencher avec cd et des perso avec 0 autonomie ne m'a pas convaincu et ne m'a pas amusé. Avec des groupes de mobs présent tous les 15m et qui se foutent d'une éventuelle ligne de front, j'avais l'impression d'être à l'usine en devant faire toujours la même chose et dans le même ordre. L'action se trouvait bien trop hachée parce qu'il fallait replacer ses perso et déclencher les pouvoirs au bon moment (je suis pas un poulpe). J'avais déjà bien trainé des pieds pour nettoyer le château, la forêt pleine de goules a eu raison de moi.
> 
> Pourtant à une époque, j'avais aimé Icewind Dale et Baldur's Gate, donc je pensais ne plus être fait pour ce genre de jeu. Bah en fait non puisque je m'amuse bien avec le système de combat de Wasteland.


Ce qui m'a dérangé dans PoE, ce sont les compétences de corps à corps à utiliser à chaque fois. Malgré ce qu'en disent les puristes, c'est pas marrant de micro manager un guerrier pour lui dire de taper plus fort.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Moi ce qui m'a gêné, c'est qu'ils se sont vraiment pas fatigué pour le système de combat, c'est le truc ultra classique et sans aucune profondeur. Le jeu est sorti après Divinity Original Sin et la comparaison fait très mal, quand je vois toute les possibilités et combo que tu peux faire dans D : OS...

Au final, les combats de PoE pour moi se sont surtout résumé à amener les ennemis dans des ouvertures de porte et les tuer un par un pour que les combats se terminent plus vite tellement ils sont inintéressants.

----------


## Haelnak

> Moi ce qui m'a gêné, c'est qu'ils se sont vraiment pas fatigué pour le système de combat, c'est le truc ultra classique et sans aucune profondeur. Le jeu est sorti après Divinity Original Sin et la comparaison fait très mal, quand je vois toute les possibilités et combo que tu peux faire dans D : OS...
> 
> Au final, les combats de PoE pour moi se sont surtout résumé à amener les ennemis dans des ouvertures de porte et les tuer un par un pour que les combats se terminent plus vite tellement ils sont inintéressants.


Les combats sont peu intéressants de base et ils deviennent carrément chiants tant le pathfinding de la honte demande de la micro de tous les instants.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Les combats sont peu intéressants de base et ils deviennent carrément chiant tant le pathfinding de la honte demande de la micro de tous les instants.


C'est vrai qu'il y a le pathfinding dans les choux, en plus.

----------


## Zerger

> Ce qui m'a dérangé dans PoE, ce sont les compétences de corps à corps à utiliser à chaque fois. Malgré ce qu'en disent les puristes, c'est pas marrant de micro manager un guerrier pour lui dire de taper plus fort.


Mais tu peux configurer l' IA de tes compagnons pour qu ils autocastent certaines compétences en début de combat

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Zelda: A Link Between worlds* sur 3DS (Mais en 1080p 60 FPS  ::ninja:: ).

C'était vraiment très bien, rien qu'avec la musique déjà on est refait. Si je devais en faire un résumé rapide des plus et des moins ce serait:

Dans les moins:
- Le système de location, je trouve ça naze. Dés le début du jeu je pouvais tout louer tellement j'était blindé de thune...
- Du coup l'argent est prédominant durant tout le jeu et c'est rageant de se taper une énigme pour choper un coffre avec 100 pauvre rubis dedans dont on se fout complètement...
- Ça me manquait le plaisir de trouver les items dans les donjons, fort heureusement il y en a quand même sauf qu'on récupère des items annexes (Genre Armure qui divise par deux les dégâts, Gant de force, etc...)

Dans les plus:
- Tout le reste: Musique, level design, idée de passer en 2D dans les murs super sympa, 3D super bien rendue.

Bref c'était bien cool, peut être pas mon meilleur Zelda ever mais pour une portable ( ::ninja:: ) c'est vraiment un très bon Zelda et globalement un excellent jeu.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Edna & Harvey - Harvey's New Eyes*, un bon petit point'n click. J'avais terminé le premier à l'époque avec la soluce tellement j'avais trouvé les puzzles nazes et illogiques. L'histoire était sympa. J'ai donc lancé celui-ci avec un à-priori négatif et je dois dire que j'ai été bien surpris. A part un moment d'égarement sur la fin où on tombe sur un puzzle complètement fumé, tout est super bien pensé et le reste du jeu est très bon. Je recommande à tous les fans de point'n clicks.

----------


## Nono

Ha. Mois j'ai vite séché devant *Harvey's New Eyes*. Et comme je n'aimais pas trop le cadre, je n'ai pas eu la force de persévérer. Je dois avoir un problème avec les histoires qui se passent à l'école, je trouve ça gerbant au bout de 10 minutes.

Par contre *The Breakout*, c'est en effet super tarabiscoté et il m'a fallu une soluce pour pas mal de passages, mais je suis allé jusqu'au bout quand même. Parce que le côté évasion d'un asile me parlait plus, certainement.
A noter que The Breakout dispose d'un bug qui casse le jeu dans je ne sais plus quel langue (le menu de la cantine). Et qu'à l'époque où j'y ai joué, le plein écran ne fonctionnait pas.

----------


## RegisF

> Moi ce qui m'a gêné, c'est qu'ils se sont vraiment pas fatigué pour le système de combat, c'est le truc ultra classique et sans aucune profondeur. Le jeu est sorti après Divinity Original Sin et la comparaison fait très mal, quand je vois toute les possibilités et combo que tu peux faire dans D : OS...
> 
> Au final, les combats de PoE pour moi se sont surtout résumé à amener les ennemis dans des ouvertures de porte et les tuer un par un pour que les combats se terminent plus vite tellement ils sont inintéressants.


C'est intéressant ça, parce que j'ai fini aucun des deux jeux (par flemme) mais les fans de POE te diront que c'est beaucoup plus élaboré que baldur's gate ou icewind dale (système de combat qui em va très bien personnellement). Donc, par exemple, que tu trouves de classique et sans profondeur dans POE ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ha. Mois j'ai vite séché devant *Harvey's New Eyes*. Et comme je n'aimais pas trop le cadre, je n'ai pas eu la force de persévérer. Je dois avoir un problème avec les histoires qui se passent à l'école, je trouve ça gerbant au bout de 10 minutes.
> 
> Par contre *The Breakout*, c'est en effet super tarabiscoté et il m'a fallu une soluce pour pas mal de passages, mais je suis allé jusqu'au bout quand même. Parce que le côté évasion d'un asile me parlait plus, certainement.
> A noter que The Breakout dispose d'un bug qui casse le jeu dans je ne sais plus quel langue (le menu de la cantine). Et qu'à l'époque où j'y ai joué, le plein écran ne fonctionnait pas.


Les énigmes étaient beaucoup plus sympas ici. Et j'aime bien la direction artistique du jeu.

Pour The Breakout, il me semble que j'avais du passer en allemand pour passer le menu de la cantine. Fallait vraiment être motivé pour terminer le jeu  ::P:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> C'est intéressant ça, parce que j'ai fini aucun des deux jeux (par flemme) mais les fans de POE te diront que c'est beaucoup plus élaboré que baldur's gate ou icewind dale (système de combat qui em va très bien personnellement). Donc, par exemple, que tu trouves de classique et sans profondeur dans POE ?


La gestion de la magie déjà, c'est à peine si il y a des combos. Y a aucune interaction avec l'environnement (comme je le disais plus haut, t'as pas de truc genre "oh tiens, une flaque d'huile que je vais enflammer !") et la combats se résument généralement à "spammer" les deux ou trois mêmes compétences.

Sincèrement, je vois pas du tout de différence entre PoE et un Baldur's Gate niveau combat, la seule différence, c'est qu'il y en a un qui est sorti en 1999 et que je comprends très bien les limitations du coup.

Et comme je l'ai dit, à côté de Divinity OS, c'est vraiment d'une tristesse incroyable les combats.

----------


## Zerger

Je vous trouve dur avec les combats de POE, y'a pas mal d'améliorations par rapport à Baldur's Gate, notamment le concept de "cibles engagées" qu'un personnage au CaC peut coincer contre lui et qui nécessite un jet d'évasion pour se désengager et attaquer une autre cible. Il y a aussi le systeme d'interruption en fonction de l'arme utilisée qui permet d'interrompre une attaque adverse. Bref, ca et les compétences qui se régenèrent à chaque combat, ca rend les classes guerrières bien plus intéressantes à jouer que dans un BG, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment brillant. Et côté magie, la double zone d'effet (une qui blesse toute le monde et une autre seulement les ennemis) rend la gestion des mages plus délicate, tu ne peux plus bourriner à coup de boule de feu à tout va !

Pareil pour les stats, il n'y a pas de grosbillisme 'tout en force/dex/etc...". Dans PoE, quelque soit la classe jouée, chaque statistique a son intérêt. 
Perso, j'avais adoré BG2 en étant gosse, je l'avais fini un bon nombre de fois, mais je trouve que PoE est encore meilleur (sauf l'univers, ca ...)

----------


## KiwiX

*Bloodborne*

Premier run, 40h avec le DLC à 100%. DLC sur lequel j'ai mangé des ronds de chapeau tellement il était chaud. Excellent jeu, je comprends pourquoi DS3 était plus dynamique et mieux travaillé, désormais.

BB > DS3 > le reste.

----------


## CptProut

> *Bloodborne*
> 
> Premier run, 40h avec le DLC à 100%. DLC sur lequel j'ai mangé des ronds de chapeau tellement il était chaud. Excellent jeu, je comprends pourquoi DS3 était plus dynamique et mieux travaillé, désormais.
> 
> BB > DS3 > le reste.


Il a vu la lumière mes frère !

Les seuls qui critique Bloodbornes sont les rageux qui n'y ont pas joué  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

> Les seuls qui critique Bloodbornes sont les rageux qui n'y ont pas joué


Non.

----------


## FericJaggar

Ah, une bataille de rangement des Souls, ça faisait longtemps tiens :ouaiouai:

----------


## Oldnoobie

PoE>FF7>DS2>RE5>Divinity>FF14>Baldur's Gate>BB>GTA IV

Vous avez 4h.

----------


## FrousT

> *BGE2*>PoE>FF7>DS2>RE5>Divinity>FF14>Baldur's Gate>BB>GTA IV
> 
> Vous avez 4h.


 ::):   ::wacko::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> PoE>FF7>DS2>RE5>Divinity>FF14>Baldur's Gate>BB>GTA IV
> 
> Vous avez 4h.


Batman.

----------


## FericJaggar

> PoE>FF7>DS2>RE5>Divinity>FF14>Baldur's Gate>BB>GTA IV
> 
> Vous avez 4h.


Obi Wan Kenobi ?

----------


## Haelnak

> PoE>FF7>DS2>RE5>Divinity>FF14>Baldur's Gate>BB>GTA IV
> 
> Vous avez 4h.


Qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'on foute avec 4h ? Tu nous prends pour des bûcherons ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Il a vu la lumière mes frère !
> 
> Les seuls qui critique Bloodbornes sont les rageux qui n'y ont pas joué


Ou les mecs qui n'aiment pas la DA et sont incapables de jouer sans bouclier (= gros p

Spoiler Alert! 


hilanthrope

 d

Spoiler Alert! 


ystrophique

)  ::siffle::  C'est pas toujours simple de se repérer, il y a toujours au moins une grosse zone de merde (la zone des pêcheurs, bordel  :ouaiouai: ) et on est parfois confrontés à de pics de difficulté de tarba donc faut s'accrocher. La narration est toujours aussi nébuleuse, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire. Mais au moins, on peut torcher le jeu sans en avoir grand-chose à faire.

----------


## Catel

> PoE>FF7>DS2>RE5>Divinity>FF14>Baldur's Gate>BB>GTA IV
> 
> Vous avez 4h.


Il manque Bioshock.  :tired:

----------


## GrandFather

> Il manque Bioshock.


Et Spec Ops The Line.

----------


## RegisF

> Et Spec Ops The Line.


Et bientôt Prey  ::ninja::

----------


## Super_Newbie

*Resident Evil 7*

 ::mellow:: 
 ::mellow:: 
 ::mellow:: 

Les japonais...

----------


## Zodex

> *Resident Evil 7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les japonais...


C'est à dire? Je suis curieux de ce jeu. Pour moi de ce que j'en ai vu ça ressemblait à un genre de The Evil Within en vue subjective. C'est pas ça?

EDIT - Je me croyais dans le topic des jeux qu'on a laissé tomber, tu l'a bien aimé en fait...

----------


## Super_Newbie

Oui j'ai beaucoup aimé car c'est vraiment flippant, la gameplay est carré et c'est profondément tordu comme les japonais savent le faire.



Spoiler Alert! 


La mémé innocente qu'on massacre sans le faire exprès à la fin et qui hurle tout en se liquéfiant  :

-Pourquoi tout le monde me déteste! Ça fait mal, ça fait maaaaaaal!

C'est simplement terrifiant.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Il te faut pas grand chose  :Sweat:

----------


## CptProut

> Non.


Tu y a joué ?  :tired:

----------


## Illynir

Perso le seul reproche que je ferais à BloodBorne et aux Dark Souls c'est le manque de scénario qui me prennent par la main. L'univers est énorme et en lisant toutes les descriptions des objets on en apprend plus, certes, mais les scénarios sont quand même vachement obscurs... 

Je ne demande pas des cutscénes par millier non plus ni des choix de dialogues mais au moins un fil rouge et un enjeu explicitement dit, là j'ai l'impression d'errer sans vraiment de but en exterminant des boss en route.  :tired:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Les scénario sont volontairement très obscurs parce qu'ils savent très bien chez From Software qu'ils sont incapable de raconter une bonne histoire, en fait.

Sans la narration très nébuleuse des jeux, ça se verrait tout de suite.

----------


## Sylvine

Contrairement à Mass Effect où là ils se cachent pas.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Voilà une réponse typique dark rebelle de l'adolescent moyen de CPC.

----------


## Nephizz

> Oui j'ai beaucoup aimé car c'est vraiment flippant, la gameplay est carré et c'est profondément tordu comme les japonais savent le faire.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> La mémé innocente qu'on massacre sans le faire exprès à la fin et qui hurle tout en se liquéfiant  :
> 
> ...





> Il te faut pas grand chose


Et dire que l'on aurait pu avoir un reboot de Silent Hill par Kojima et Del Toro...  ::'(:  Ça aurait probablement eu bien plus de gueule que RE7.

Merci Konami...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Haelnak

> Tu y a joué ?


Evidemment. J'en avais parlé sur le topic du jeu il y a quelques mois.
Le jeu est très cool mais il y a des défauts flagrants.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Et dire que l'on aurait pu avoir un reboot de Silent Hill par Kojima et Del Toro...  Ça aurait probablement eu bien plus de gueule que RE7.
> 
> Merci Konami...


Clairement.

----------


## CptProut

> Evidemment. J'en avais parlé sur le topic du jeu il y a quelques mois.
> Le jeu est très cool mais il y a des défauts flagrants.


Une critique normal fondé et maitrisé donc.

JE parlais plus des génie qui se contente d'un "lol c nul" par ce que le jeux est pas dispo sur PayCay, et qui en parralele porte au nu Dark soul 3 (Voir dark soul 2 pour les pire ) qui est bien inférieur a blood borne.

----------


## schouffy

Cette orthographe de la dèche.
Et puis le jeu est "bien inférieur" pour toi si tu veux, mais on est pas obligé d'être d'accord.

----------


## Kaelis

On en attend rien et on est déçu quand même  :Emo:

----------


## Catel

> Contrairement à Mass Effect où là ils se cachent pas.


En même temps Bioware on sait qu'ils font des jeux qui n'ont pas besoin de scénario...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

*ICO*

De retour au début (oui j'ai écrit le début après la fin, j'étais inspiré comme ça) pour Ico, terminé (NG+) sur la classic collection HD machin (parce que j'avais anticipé le fait que Shadow avait un framerate moisi sur ps2). J'étais passé complètement à côté à l'époque mais un sage a dit un jour "faites vos classiques, bordel" ou un truc du genre. J'ai passé un super moment, une douzaine d'heures en tout en comptant le NG+ qui m'a un tout petit peu déçu (j'aurais aimé en apprendre plus grâce au langage, sur les perso, l'univers ou d'autres choses mais l'épée/sabre laser du NG+ est super sympa, la faire grandir quand on tient Yorda est une idée cool). Le côté exploration/contemplation tranquille est très agréable, je me suis vraiment détendu en faisant le jeu, les énigmes sont pas prises de tête (peut-être un peu facile, mais j'ai trouvé ça bien comme c'était) l'aspect dépouillé des décors et des sons m'a bien plu aussi, on laisse vagabonder son imagination. Bien que j'ai un peu pesté sur une ou deux phases de saut où la caméra ne se plaçait pas comme je voulais, je n'ai pas été gêné par la rigidité des animations ou les "folies" de la caméra, même pour un jeu de 2002 ça n'a pas mal vieilli et ça reste très plaisant. Après, je suis pas non plus tombé de ma chaise, touché par la puissance de la vision de l’artiste, mais c'était bien. Même 15 ans après,ça fait partie des jeux qui marquent, ne serait-ce qu'un peu. Et puis, j'aime bien les pastèques.

*Vanquish*

Tiens, commençons par la fin. Hypé par certaines critiques masquées et attiré par le prix bas combiné à Bayonetta (ça sera pour après ça), je me suis lancé dans Vanquish qui a priori n'était pas forcément ma tasse de thé parce que j'aime pas trop les TPS d'action et en plus je suis assez nul à ce genre de jeu. Mais finalement, je regrette pas c'était cool et je m'en suis à peu près sorti en mode normal avec quelques moments un peu plus tendus parce que j'ai voulu faire ça à la manette et que certains robots sont pas évidents au premier coup. Alors, c'est vraiment intense et on arrive très vite à la fin en se disant "déjà? Mais j'ai à peine commencé" .Ca tire de partout, on court, on glisse à fond et on finit par des HS au ralenti sur les robots, avec qqes variantes d'ennemis qui pimentent un peu les choses et donnent des situations différentes où on change un peu son approche. C'est court, certes, mais tant mieux parce que déjà l'histoire c'est du osef total (et le nom du héros, heu bon...) et je pense que ça serait trop répétitif si ça durait plus longtemps. Et le petit jeu de tirs à la fin des crédits est rigolo quoiqu'un peu long. Mais rigolo quand même. Et je crois avoir remarqué à un moment donné qu'un des marines qui me suivaient s'appelait S.Mikami, petit rigolo va.

Rendez-vous dans pas longtemps pour Shadow of the Colossus et Bayonetta  :;):  (et The Evil Within aussi, j'aime pas les trucs qui font peur à la base, mais y parait que ça défonce alors...)

----------


## schouffy

> (et The Evil Within aussi, j'aime pas les trucs qui font peur à la base, mais y parait que ça défonce alors...)


On t'a doublement menti, ça fait pas peur mais ça ne défonce pas non plus.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> ... Bayonetta


Prépare toi à rager. Si la mablette de la WiiU n'avait pas été si fragile j'aurai sauté à pieds joints dessus.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est pourtant pas super complexe, même moi j'ai réussi à le finir en difficulté normal. Alors que je suis vraiment un manche du beat'em up.

----------


## Zodex

> C'est pourtant pas super complexe, même moi j'ai réussi à le finir en difficulté normal. Alors que je suis vraiment un manche du beat'em up.


Le truc qui m'avait prodigieusement cassé les rouleaux c'est les saloperies de foutues QTE en plein milieu des cinématiques. 'Tain les QTE c'est chiasse, mais au milieu d'une cinématique c'est vraiment le fond du trou de la cassecouillitude... A part ça c'est un BtA quasi-parfait  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

C'est clair, il a quelques défauts bien chiants, comme les QTE ou les phases nulles 

Spoiler Alert! 


en moto et le truc en simili shmup

. Mais ce serait vraiment dommage de s'arrêter à ça, y a quoi... 20mn de trucs pénibles sur 13h de jouissance? 

Et les QTE, il y en a 8 à tout péter, tu vas certes y mourir la première fois c'est sûr, mais quand on connait le bouton et le moment où il faut appuyer ça devient une formalité. Je crois qu'il n'y en a pas une seule que j'ai raté 2x en fait. D'autant que le checkpoint se situe quelques secondes avant. Ça fait grave chier pour le score par contre, quand on veut obtenir le platine...

----------


## Momock

Oui mais vu que tu n'obtiendras certainement pas la platine dès le premier coup, c'est pas grave non-plus.

----------


## Supergounou

Ça c'est clair! Mais j'imagine les mecs qui vont try-hard la platine, restart le niveau dès qu'ils se font toucher pour ne pas perdre leur rang, et crever vers la fin à cause d'un QTE trop rapide (-1 pt, byebye platine), ça me fait mal pour eux.

----------


## FericJaggar

*Broforce*. Bon, j'avais déjà terminé la campagne il y a un bout de temps. Mais j'ai complété tous les succès Steam et maintenant je me sens, comment dire, vide à l'intérieur  ::'(: 
Bon il faudra que je le relance à l'occasion pour y jouer avec mon neveu. Il aime bien quand je parle de "douches de sang"  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> Une critique normal fondé et maitrisé donc.
> 
> JE parlais plus des génie qui se contente d'un "lol c nul" par ce que le jeux est pas dispo sur PayCay, et qui en parralele porte au nu Dark soul 3 (Voir dark soul 2 pour les pire ) qui est bien inférieur a blood borne.


J'ai envie de te défoncer la tronche  :Vibre: 

Pour ton écriture approximative, pour essayer de faire des comparaisons entre BB et DS, et pour donner ton avis illégitimité par tes goûts de merdes en matière d'animés  :Boom: 

Pour finir, cé nul cé pas sur pécé, j'ai pas envie d'acheter une station de jeu juste pour un jeu overhypé...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On en attend rien et on est déçu quand même


Leave Nicolas Dupont-Aignan alone  :Emo:

----------


## CptProut

> J'ai envie de te défoncer la tronche 
> 
> Pour ton écriture approximative, pour essayer de faire des comparaisons entre BB et DS, et pour donner ton avis illégitimité par tes goûts de merdes en matière d'animés 
> 
> Pour finir, cé nul cé pas sur pécé, j'ai pas envie d'acheter une station de jeu juste pour un jeu overhypé...


Okay rendez a vous à 16h sur le toit, Amène tes arguments, j'amènerai mon nunchaka.

Pour l'écriture je concède faut que je repasse sur mon message j'était a coté de la plaque, ensuite rien ne ressemble plus a bloodbornes que dark souls et inversement proportionnel linéaire.

Mes gout en matière d'animé sont absolu, la preuve c'est moi qui tient le topic en question  :tired: 

*Seconde partie*

Bordel le mec créé un compte juste pour s'en prendre a moi c'est grave quand même  ::o:

----------


## banditbandit

> On en attend rien et on est déçu quand même





> Leave Nicolas Dupont-Aignan alone


J'ai envi de te baiser les pieds oh grand maitre.  :Prey:

----------


## FrousT

> ensuite rien ne ressemble plus a bloodbornes que dark souls et inversement proportionnel linéaire.


C'est pour ça que tu ne peux pas te permettre de faire un classement des jeux FromSoftware sur un forum aussi extrémiste que CPC, tu va te faire buter  :Boom: 




> J'ai envi de te baiser les pieds oh grand maitre.

----------


## CptProut

> C'est pour ça que tu ne peux pas te permettre de faire un classement des jeux FromSoftware sur un forum aussi extrémiste que CPC, tu va te faire buter


Je classe ce que je veux  :tired: 

La preuve en image

BB > Dark soul

Chipolata > merguez

Le fromage > une catacombe

Ninja > pirate

Rin > Saber

Prout > Rot

La zoubida > Tu m'entend Hé ho

Et ouai mon pote je suis tellement chaud je pourrai ouvrir un topic dédié  :Vibre: 

bim c'est fait : Le topic du classement

----------


## Clydopathe

> Perso le seul reproche que je ferais à BloodBorne et aux Dark Souls c'est le manque de scénario qui me prennent par la main. L'univers est énorme et en lisant toutes les descriptions des objets on en apprend plus, certes, mais les scénarios sont quand même vachement obscurs... 
> 
> Je ne demande pas des cutscénes par millier non plus ni des choix de dialogues mais au moins un fil rouge et un enjeu explicitement dit, là j'ai l'impression d'errer sans vraiment de but en exterminant des boss en route.


Si tu veux un souls like qui arrive à raconter une histoire (sympa en plus) prends *The Surge*. Il faut juste pas être réfractaire au trip SF.

----------


## pikkpi

> Il faut juste pas être réfractaire au trip SF.


Ni aux combats sans feedback





 ::ninja::

----------


## Nephizz

*Ys: The Oath in Felghana*, le second jeu de la série que je fais. 
Un action rpg à l'ancienne avec un gameplay simple et efficace, un excellent level design, des boss fights épiques, une bande son qui déboite et pas mal de challenge. 
En revanche graphiquement le jeu n'a pas forcément bien vieilli, mais bon il date tout de même de 2005. Et il ne remportera pas le prix du scénario du siècle. La world map est aussi très limitée, une simple ville hub reliée aux divers donjons par des couloirs.
13 heures de jeu, ce qui est relativement long d'après HowLongToBeat. Mais j'ai pas mal galéré sur les boss et surtout j'ai beaucoup tourné en rond pour trouver la route à suivre dans les derniers donjons.

----------


## pothi

> Ça c'est clair! Mais j'imagine les mecs qui vont try-hard la platine, restart le niveau dès qu'ils se font toucher pour ne pas perdre leur rang, et crever vers la fin à cause d'un QTE trop rapide (-1 pt, byebye platine), ça me fait mal pour eux.


Oui j'ai vite abandonné l'idée de réussir la platine du premier coup. Surtout à cause des QTE mais de toute façon faut faire tous les versets je crois pour avoir la platine. (Si je me trompe n'hésitez pas ça m'intéresse.)

Mais je me suis plusieurs fois retrouvé dans ce cas sur les premiers niveau de mon premier run. Du coup pour pas me dégouter j'ai changé de stratégie pour être plus raisonnable et ne chercher la platine qu'au second run.  :^_^:

----------


## Clydopathe

> Ni aux combats sans feedback


Ha bon? pourtant y en a pas mal quand tu te fais péter la gueule par les mobs.

----------


## KiwiX

> Je classe ce que je veux 
> 
> La preuve en image
> 
> BB > Dark soul
> 
> Chipolata > merguez
> 
> Le fromage > une catacombe
> ...


N'oublie pas l'essentiel:

Pain au chocolat > chocolatine

----------


## CptProut

> N'oublie pas l'essentiel:
> 
> Pain au chocolat > chocolatine


on a un topic pour ça a présent  :tired:

----------


## Zodex

> J'ai envie de te défoncer la tronche





> J'ai envi de te baiser les pieds oh grand maitre.


 ::o:  Il s'en passe des choses par ici!

----------


## FrousT

> N'oublie pas l'essentiel:
> 
> Pain au chocolat > chocolatine


Surtout que l'inverse a déjà était fait, c'est absolu, t'a perdu.




> Chocolatine > pain au chocolat

----------


## Tenebris

J'avais Hacknet dans un bundle. Je l'ai lancé récemment par curiosité et qu'est-ce que j'ai bien fait. C'est un puzzle game vraiment excellent, sur fond de hacking et de commandes dos. Y a pas mal d'interactions et d'actions que l'on peut faire pour sortir des sentiers battus et c'est assez grisant de voir que le dev. y a pensé et récompense la curiosité. Je suis tombé sous le charme, me suis pris au jeu et n'ai joué qu'à ça jusqu'à le finir. Si vous n'avez pas touché à ce jeu, foncez, je l'ai trouvé vraiment super. J'y ai passé 17h ( j'ai du recommencer ma première partie après avoir effacé ce que je n'aurais pas du toucher  ::P: ). Et puis... la fin réserve des surprises. Je m'y remettrai certainement.

----------


## Zerger

C'est quoi la différence avec HackMud? J'ai ce dernier dans ma whislist

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, je viens de finir *INSIDE* et je suis un peu déçu quand même. Le jeu est magnifique, mais c'est court et ça manque de musique et d'histoire. J'ai rien capté avant de lire des théories sur le net.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

*Dark Souls 3: The Ringed City.*

Décors sublimes, challenge relevé et dernier combat épique. Que du bon. 

Et dire que c'est fini  ::'(:

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'est quoi la différence avec HackMud? J'ai ce dernier dans ma whislist


J'ai pas joué à Hackmud, mais *Hacknet* a l'avantage d'un HUD extrêmement bien fait, son histoire est super sympa et on a vraiement l'impression d'être un hackeur qui s'améliore avec le temps et les nouvelles connaissances/programme. Si quelqu'un a un retour sur Hackmud, je serais preneur aussi.

----------


## Zerger

A la base, j'avais mis HackMud dans ma wishlist car qqun en avait fait un retour, mais ma mémoire commence à merder  ::P:

----------


## Kl4w

Je confirme, j'ai eu Hacknet aussi dans un bundle et j'ai trouvé ça vraiment très sympa.
J'ai d'ailleurs l'extension en wishlist depuis son annonce :D

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Uncharted 4*  C'est beau, c'est parfois bluffant graphiquement. En revanche le scénar' est assez prévisible mais ça fait le travail. Au moins, contrairement au reboot de tomb raider, il n'y a pas de surnaturel. 
En revanche c'est court, 14h40 pour le finir en normal. 
Je ne ferais pas pour autant toute la saga.

----------


## DeadFish

Ça me troue de voir qu'à chaque fois que quelqu'un parle des Uncharted, c'est seulement pour le gras (graphismes, patati patata), alors que depuis le 3 (voire même le 2 dans une moindre mesure), c'est des jeux de tir parmi les mieux foutus qui soient.

Remarquez, j'ai pas joué au 4, peut-être que Naughty Dog s'est loupé.

----------


## Illynir

Je trouve qu'en tant que jeu de tir c'est de la merde, de rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

Plus mou de la bite c'est possible ? Non parce qu'on déconne avec le gameplay de Vanquish, mais si il y a bien un truc mauvais dans Uncharted c'est ca.

----------


## Kl4w

J'avoue que je mettrais pas la partie tir dans sa liste de qualités.
C'est pas mauvais, mais j'irais pas y jouer pour ça.

----------


## Zodex

J'avais joué au 1er et commencé le 2ème uncharted, j'ai le souvenir d'une IA agressive et relativement efficace qui t'empêche de rester derrière une couverture, en te contournant, en te balançant des grenades, en t'encerclant. Du coup, des défauts que j'ai pu constater, le "mou de la bite" n'en fait pas partie. Qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé?

EDIT - C'est une vraie question, je ne cherche pas à contredire ou troller  ::):

----------


## Illynir

J'irai même jusqu’à dire que je préfère encore me faire du Gears of war pour les sensations de tir plutôt qu'un Uncharted c'est dire le niveau de merde que c'est.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

J'aime beaucoup Uncharted, mais pour tout le reste. Par contre les sensations de combat, le feeling des armes... juste non quoi.

----------


## DeadFish

> Je trouve qu'en tant que jeu de tir c'est de la merde, de rien.


Voilà, là on parle. Bon, t'as tort (j'expliquerai peut-être un jour pourquoi sur mon blog, si t'es sage) mais c'est un début.




> J'avais joué au 1er et commencé le 2ème uncharted, j'ai le souvenir d'une IA agressive et relativement efficace qui t'empêche de rester derrière une couverture, en te contournant, en te balançant des grenades, en t'encerclant. Du coup, des défauts que j'ai pu constater, le "mou de la bite" n'en fait pas partie. Qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé?
> 
> EDIT - C'est une vraie question, je ne cherche pas à contredire ou troller


C'est exactement ça, avec en plus un bonhomme très mobile et des arènes gaulées de manière à exploiter ses mouvements. Dans le 2, ça concerne malheureusement que quelques arènes (avec des gunfights en couloirs chiants) mais dans le 3 elles sont toutes comme ça. Mais le jeu dégueule pas du blur par tous les pixels pour faire genre, donc c'est mou tavu.

----------


## Illynir

> j'expliquerai peut-être un jour pourquoi sur mon blog, si t'es sage.


Bah, tu as des goûts de merde tout simplement non ? C'est pas ça ?  ::ninja:: 

Bon allez j’arrête de troller, en vrai j'aime bien les Uncharted mais, comme Cabfire, pas pour ses gunfights. Trop mou, arme en mousse, principe de cover qui m'emmerde, arène bien visible etc.. La liste est longue.

----------


## esprex

> Bah, tu as des goûts de merde tout simplement non ? C'est pas ça ? 
> 
> Bon allez j’arrête de troller, en vrai j'aime bien les Uncharted mais, comme Cabfire, pas pour ses gunfights. Trop mou, arme en mousse, principe de cover qui m'emmerde, arène bien visible etc.. La liste est longue.


Pareil.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé *Brütal Legend*, enfin!

Le gameplay est hyper banal, la maniabilité vraiment pas top, mais l'univers, les références, l'humour et l'ambiance "metal" suffisent pour en faire un jeu correct à faire au moins une fois pour les amateurs de ce style musical  :^_^:

----------


## akaraziel

> Bon allez j’arrête de troller, en vrai j'aime bien les Uncharted mais, comme Cabfire, pas pour ses gunfights. Trop mou, arme en mousse, principe de cover qui m'emmerde, arène bien visible etc.. La liste est longue.


Idem.
Ceci dit, dans le 4 ça s'améliore puisqu'il y a possibilité d'éliminer les gardes dans une très grosse majorité des combats et j'ai trouvé que les armes avaient plus de patate que dans les 3 premiers.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ça me troue de voir qu'à chaque fois que quelqu'un parle des Uncharted, c'est seulement pour le gras (graphismes, patati patata)


Parce que c'est le gras qui est réussi dans cette licence. C'est même pour ça qu'elle se vend.  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

Les gunfights du 4 étaient pas trop mal. Le feeling est nul (et viser au pad  :Facepalm: ) mais c'est rigolo de se balancer avec un grappin en tirant partout, et de finir sa chute en envoyant son genou dans la tête d'un type.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Dans le genre j'ai été plus attiré par Tomb raider de 2013 à l'époque que le Uncharted 4.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai récemment fini *Proteus*, qui fut une petite balade sympathique, j'ai vraiment apprécié les graphismes et les changements de saisons mais sorti de ça je ne vois pas bien qu'en dire. Sur la page Steam on peut lire le Guardian qui dit que "Sa carte générée aléatoirement et ses secrets valent la peine de parcourir le jeu de nombreuses fois"... Si quelqu'un veut me spoiler les secrets je suis preneur... Le jeu ne vaut à mon avis clairement pas les 10€ qu'il coûte sur Steam (ni même les 5€ qu'il coûte soldé) mais pour ceux qui l'ont déjà choppé au détour d'un bundle ou qui le chopperont, ça vaut le coup de prendre 3/4 d'heure pour y jeter un oeil curieux.

J'ai aussi "presque" fini *Refunct*. Terminé à 99% quoi, j'y reviendrai dans la semaine pour arriver à 100% parce que ça ne devrait pas être trop compliqué. J'ai trouvé ça vraiment sympa, on se prend au jeu à essayer d'aller relativement vite, ça reste assez précis pour de la plateforme 3D et l'ambiance est sympa. Ca ressemble plus à une démo ou à un prototype qu'à un vrai jeu mais clairement, à 98ct en ce moment, ça vaut le coup de se laisser tenter, même si c'est pour n'y jouer que 25 minutes (les plus acharnés s'amuseront à essayer de speedrunner le jeu).

Attention, la durée de vie des jeux que je termine augmente d'un coup avec *Shelter* ! Que j'ai du mettre une bonne heure et demie à terminer... ::P:  Je trouve ça incroyablement beau (à part le ciel du deuxième niveau - la nuit - qui me paraît franchement raté, et l'ombre des oiseaux), en tous cas ça se démarque assez de la concurrence. Pour ce qui est du jeu en lui même il y a bien sûr quelques maladresses (le tout début : je croyais que le petit blaireau était mort, pas faible, du coup je n'essayais pas spécialement de lui apporter quoi que ce soit à manger... Tout ça pour caler un tutorial avec fenêtre pop-ups juste après... Quelle drôle d'idée de ne pas l'avoir fait directement. Plus tard, dans le deuxième niveau, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le fait de ne pas pouvoir courir puis tout d'un coup finalement si, après que nos petits soient partis dans tous les sens... Le temps de comprendre pourquoi le gameplay changeait, j'avais perdu un petit....

) et un gros défaut : c'est extrêmement facile ! Il y a de la nourriture à foison, les rencontres susceptibles de tuer nos petits (

Spoiler Alert! 


que ce soient les oiseaux de proie ou les vagues par exemple

) sont bien trop scriptées pour qu'on se sente vraiment menacé par l'IA, d'autant qu'

Spoiler Alert! 


il n'y a aucun malus lorsqu'on perd un petit

...
Et c'est dommage parce que Shelter n'est pas déplaisant pour autant, mais il est au final plus proche de la balade à la Proteus que d'un vrai jeu dans lequel le joueur aurait l'impression de vraiment accomplir quelque chose. À 1€ en ce moment je le conseille tout de même, peut-être qu'il est plaisant à faire en famille avec ses enfants ? (quelques moments qui doivent pouvoir être un peu flippants tout de même) et je me lancerai dans sa suite un jour, ne serait-ce que pour replonger dans ces graphismes et cette ambiance qui m'ont vraiment plu.

Dernier jeu, et cette fois c'est vraiment un jeu : *Wyv & Keep* ! Puzzle-plateformer dans lequel on déplace deux personnages pour résoudre des énigmes (à base de caisses poussées sur des interrupteurs principalement) et arriver à la fin du niveau. Sylvine en avait dit du bien et j'avais été intrigué. Ca aura été une bonne surprise que j'ai du terminer en 6 heures je pense (IddleMaster fait foirer mes stats). C'est très classique mais ça fonctionne bien, je ne me suis pas embêté avec les "challenges" (sur chaque niveau : finir en un temps limité, arriver à la fin du niveau sans mourir, ramasser tout l'or) qui me semblent assez peu intéressants et les graphismes en pixel art, sans être incroyables, fonctionnent bien (mais le jeu devient un peu baveux en full screen chez moi...) sauf pour la carte de sélection de niveau qui est une abomination (C'est pas comme si on en avait vraiment besoin, mais ça m'a vraiment frappé à chaque fois que je retournais dessus). Le dernier niveau (

Spoiler Alert! 


le boss final en fait

) a été assez chiant et pas vraiment intéressant par contre, dommage. Pas grand chose à en dire (Sylvine en a mieux parlé que moi), ceux qui apprécient le genre devraient y trouver leur compte. Voilà !  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Mad Max*.

Pas à 100%, parce que la répétitivité du truc se fait méchamment ressentir sur les dernières heures, mais j'ai quand même bien essoré le truc, juste peut-être parce que l'univers des films Mad Max est vraiment bien respecté (je craignais qu'on tombe dans un truc niais et très édulcoré) et ça fait bien plaisir. Quelques références au dernier film sorti (Immortan Joe est mentionné, même si on le voit jamais en chair et en os), et GasTown qui visitable, ce qui était assez cool.

Les +:
-Le respect de la franchise Mad Max.
-On garde sa bagnole du début à la fin, et c'est assez plaisait de l'améliorer au fur et à mesure. Beau sentiment de montée en puissance.
-Tous les véhicules sont pilotables et la conduite est globalement satisfaisante.
-C'est beau, voire très beau par moment, avec en prime un mode photo plus que bienvenu.
-Les animations durant les combats, qui sont bien brutaux et "sales"; ici pas de kung-fu du wasteland, on cogne pour tuer (et survivre, accessoirement).
-Très bien optimisé graphiquement.
-Chumbucket, notre compagnon d'aventure est bien pratique et pas emmerdant, même si des fois il se répète trop dans ses commentaires.
.Les cinématiques, ni trop longues, ni trop envahissantes.
-Les bruitages des armes à feu, bien violents.
-Les passages dans les souterrains, bien immersifs (l'aéroport par exemple).

Les -:
-On fait toujours la même chose, encore et encore: visiter un point d'intérêt, le nettoyer des vilains et tout piquer les ressources. Quelques "tours Ubi" sous forme de montgolfières pour faire des repérages des alentours.
-Max ne sait pas sauter des rocher de plus de 10cm de haut, et parfois c'est très chiant.
-Les boss "caïds", tous identiques. En fait ils changent juste de couleur de vêtements, mais sinon ils se battent tous de la même manière et sont faciles à descendre.
-Les améliorations pour les réparations du véhicule arrivent bien trop tard dans l'aventure.
-Améliorer les bases n'aident finalement que Max concrètement: on a peu l'impression d'aider les résidents à vivre plus décemment.
-Les défis de courses dans le désert, sans challenge et peu intéressants.
-Pour tomber en panne sèche, il faut vraiment le vouloir.

Un jeu que j'ai bien aimé, mais qui a été trop étiré sur la longueur et le loot à récolter jusqu'à l’écœurement est vite désagréable. Il aurait pourtant fallu juste quelques mécaniques de jeu supplémentaire (genre pouvoir recruter des éclaireurs) pour rendre le tout moins "fatiguant" à faire.

----------


## Haraban

Je viens de finir *Stasis*.

J'ai adoré l'ambiance super malsaine, les situations épouvantables et les énigmes plutôt simple qui m'ont permis de le faire presque sans soluce. J'ai lu absolument tout les carnets/logs du jeu et j'ai trouvé ça fascinant.
Par contre j'ai absolument rien compris à la fin. 



Spoiler Alert! 


Au final je ne comprend pas bien l’implication du DR.Malan. Teah nous a trahit mais apparemment elle n'étais pas à l'origine des problèmes du Groomlake. L'image finale ne m'a pas du tout parlé et je ne vois pas ce que je suis censé en pensé. On ne sait même pas de qui il s'agit. Pour moi la femme de john était l'une des martyrs attachés dans la salle d'accouchement, je pars donc du principe que la personne dans la capsule n'était de toute façon pas sa femme. J'ai lu que les indications de la combi sur l'état d'esprit de John étaient importante mais j'ai jamais fais de chimie de ma vie (quand elle nous balance que les niveaux de blblazyne sont légèrement saturé ça ne me parle pas vraiment...).



Bref, je suis complètement passé à coté de la fin, si quelqu'un à une interprétation à me filer je suis preneur  ::P:  .

----------


## parpaingue

Bah perso je pense que c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


bien sa femme, juste morte, peut-être après les accouchements. Moi aussi au début j'avais cru qu'elle était dans la salle d'accouchements, mais vu comment le héros ne réagit pas du tout à ce moment là, j'ai conclu que c'était juste un bug du scénario, probablement une direction du scénario qu'ils avaient voulu lancer à une époque et qu'ils ont oublié de nettoyer. 

 Y a de toutes façons plein de trous et de trucs illogiques dans le scénario

Spoiler Alert! 


,(pourquoi garder la gamine en vie puis la tuer ? Ça n'a absolument aucun sens.) La séquence finale aussi, pourquoi le héros ne se fait pas fusiller en trimballant le machin identifiant avant de le lancer, l'inventaire est un autre monde ?

Sans parler des "scientifiques" de bord qui ont du étudier des méthodes et protocoles pour leurs expériences dans une vie antérieure, surement au moyen-âge  :Facepalm: 
Plus les $£ù*! innombrables logs qui forment un remake de Santa Barbara et les problèmes de lisibilité, ça m'avait pas mal gâché le jeu au final et je comprends pas la réception critique. Un jeu sympa, mais avec trop de défauts pour justifier son accueil dithyrambique.

----------


## KiwiX

> Fini *Mad Max*


Excellent jeu, oui. J'ai trouvé le dernier film tout pourri mais je me suis bien plongé dans le jeu grâce aux combats pêchus et l'ambiance  :Bave:  Ils auraient pu le rendre indispensable en le rendant moins répétitif, peut-être pour un prochain ?

----------


## schouffy

Le dernier film était  :Bave: .

----------


## Haelnak

> Excellent jeu, oui. J'ai trouvé le dernier film tout pourri


Cette inversion de la réalité, j'en suis tout émoustillé.

----------


## Momock

J'ai fini deux P'n'C très courts: *Belladona* et *Saucer-like*.

Belladona n'avait rien de spécial et j'ai dû y passer la moitié de mon temps de jeu (moins de deux heures) à y lire les journaux des personnages (en anglais). Saucer-like a une ambiance mystique shintoïsante qui m'a vraiment plu, les quêtes et questionnements qui vont avec, et de bons visuels pour accompagner le tout. J'ai mis deux heures pile, et le jeu est traduit en plein de langues dont le français.

Aucun des deux n'a d'énigmes illogiques ni de bêtises bloquantes. Un peu de pixel hunting dans la première salle de Balladona, un poème à interpréter dans Saucer-like... rien de bien méchant. Pour ce qu'ils valent en ce moment je recommande les deux.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Cette inversion de la réalité, j'en suis tout émoustillé.


Moi j'ai adoré les 2, parce que je suis un gros démago  ::P:

----------


## Ruadir

*What Remains of Edith Finch*


J'ai chialé...4 fois.
C'est émouvant, poignant et incroyablement maitrisé dans sa narration et son propos.
Surtout qu'il y a des événements qui font écho à ma propre vie...j'ai vraiment eu du mal sur la fin.
C'était magique ! 

 ::'(:

----------


## IriK

Finis *The Wicther 3 - Blood & Wine* une seconde fois ; après une première partie l'année derniere.

Un défaut qui fait que, malgré toutes ses qualités qu'il possède, je lui préfère *Heart of Stone* :

Une quête principale qui n'a pas/trop peu de temps mort nous laissant libre d'exploré la région.
En découle une sensation d'urgence de l'intrigue avec un sentiment de "déjà !" lorsqu'arrive le moment du moulin.
Au final, je me suis "forcé" à exploré Toussaint avant d'avancé dans la quête principale, chose qui ne m'arrivait pas dans *TW3:WH* et *HoS*.

Un autre défaut, purement subjectif celui la, mais alors l'aspect des vampires supérieurs en phase "ultime", je suis vraiment pas fan. 
Elle m'a une nouvelle fois sortit sur le moment, avec cet impression d'avoir un monstre tiré de 

Spoiler Alert! 


_Resident Evil_.

 Ce n'est qu'une question de DA mais j'aurais préférer un aspect à la 

Spoiler Alert! 


_Van Helsing_

, surtout avec la phase "intermédiaire" qui s'en rapproche justement.

Par contre, les passages à _Trastamara_ et au 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pays des Fables 

sont vraiment des réussites.


Ah et même après 1 ans, je n'ai que très légèrement varié dans mes choix, tellement le personnage de Geralt est caractérisé d'une certaine manière pour moi, dommage pour ma rejouabilité  :^_^:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Fire Emblem Fates: Revelations*
Il se tape évidemment tous les défauts du système de Fire Emblem Fates.
Sans égaler Conquest, y compris niveau scénario malgré les fameuses révélations, c'est largement au dessus de Birthright.

Pour résumer: Conquest >> Revelations >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Birthright

Et par pitié faites les prochains moins niais, malgré quelques efforts par rapport à Awakening (et Birthright) ça reste  :Facepalm:

----------


## Clydopathe

Fini *Prey*
Un excellent jeu et je m'attendais pas à cette fin. Le jeu est superbe, exigeant et interressant à jouer. Ne passez pas à côté!

----------


## Zodex

> *What Remains of Edith Finch*
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...g?t=1498096245
> 
> J'ai chialé...4 fois.
> C'est émouvant, poignant et incroyablement maitrisé dans sa narration et son propos.
> Surtout qu'il y a des événements qui font écho à ma propre vie...j'ai vraiment eu du mal sur la fin.
> C'était magique !


Voilà bien le seul "walking simulator" qui pourrait potentiellement me tenter, le test de CPC et les avis (dont le tien du coup) attisent pas curiosité. Pour info, qu'en est-il de la durée de vie?

----------


## Ruadir

> Voilà bien le seul "walking simulator" qui pourrait potentiellement me tenter, le test de CPC et les avis (dont le tien du coup) attisent pas curiosité. Pour info, qu'en est-il de la durée de vie?


2h30 pour le 100% et la rejouabilité et quasi-nulle.
Par contre, cela a été une expérience marquante...mais je suis émotif.  ::'(:

----------


## banditbandit

*Cylne* 

Plus une ballade expérimentale et artistique qu'un jeu proprement dit, le gameplay se résume à traverser quelques mondes en activant parfois des mécanismes pour pouvoir poursuivre l'aventure et aussi quelques phases de plateforme bien légères. 
On pense à Myst mais aussi à des jeux comme Kairo ou plus typiquement Hypocampal ou 9.03m pour leur atmosphère.

J'ai bien aimé le voyage dans des décors qui oscillent entre psychédélisme et onirisme, la musique à base de nappes de guitare et parfois quelques notes de piano.

----------


## KiwiX

> Fini *Fire Emblem Fates: Revelations*
> Il se tape évidemment tous les défauts du système de Fire Emblem Fates.
> Sans égaler Conquest, y compris niveau scénario malgré les fameuses révélations, c'est largement au dessus de Birthright.
> 
> Pour résumer: Conquest >> Revelations >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Birthright
> 
> Et par pitié faites les prochains moins niais, malgré quelques efforts par rapport à Awakening (et Birthright) ça reste


Combien de temps, à peu près ? Je vais me choper Echoes dans quelques jours.

----------


## Tenebris

> C'est quoi la différence avec HackMud? J'ai ce dernier dans ma whislist


Aucune idée, je l'ai jamais testé celui là. J'attends en revanche une grosse promo sur Labyrinth, le DLC de Hacknet.

Questions jeux similaires, ou plus réalistes, un j'ai lu le commentaire d'un type qui a écrit ça. Étant pas du tout à la page, je ne sais ce que ça vaut, je vous laisse en juger:




> HackNet is just a game. If you want to do  something serious, of course completely legal, there are games that make  use of real-life methods. They’re not as fancy as HackNet, but you can  learn a lot. There are sites like VulnHub where you can download a  VMWare image and try to hack it to open specific files. Also, there are  the so-called “war games” where you actually connect to a real server  that’s hiding something from you. Maybe take a look at Hacking Lab  (fairly advanced stuff) or OverTheWire (which even has missions for  absolute beginners).

----------


## Supergounou

*Karma. Incarnation 1* (2016)



Point'n'click. Vous reprendrez bien un petit morceau de buvard?

Karma Incarnation 1, c'est le premier épisode d'un jeu qui devrait en comporter 3. C'est donc assez court, je l'ai fini en 2h tout pile.

Graphiquement, je l'ai trouvé très réussi, faut aimer les trips psychédéliques cela-dit. Les musiques sont bonnes dans l'ensemble. L'histoire est toute mignonne.

Niveau interface, tout est réduit au maximum. On clique, on pointe, on récupère une poignée d'objets, non combinables, souvent qu'il faut ramener à des personnages qui nous indiquent clairement ce qu'ils veulent. Quelques puzzles, rien de vraiment compliqué. Un petit peu de chasse au pixel, mais encore là, c'est vraiment pas difficile. En fait, dès qu'une action est possible, le jeu nous l'indique clairement. S'il nous manque quelque chose, suffit d'aller se balader un peu plus loin afin de débloquer un petit quelque chose.

Par contre, le jeu est lent. "Dialogues" impossible à passer si on les enclenche une seconde fois, déplacements pas rapide du tout alors qu'il y a des grandes étendus à traverser. Faut pas être pressé.

2 fins différentes en fonction de nos actions, car il y a quelques "choix" à faire (faut le dire vite).

3€, ça reste très correct. J'ai pris du plaisir à y jouer, je l'ai fini dans l'aprem et l'ai relancé de suite pour voir la seconde fin. J'espère un jour voir les suites!

----------


## parpaingue

> Combien de temps, à peu près ? Je vais me choper Echoes dans quelques jours.


Selon ta façon de jouer, la difficulté choisie et les restarts dès qu'une unité crève, je dirais 20 à 30h par run, assez standard pour la série.

----------


## KiwiX

> Selon ta façon de jouer, la difficulté choisie et les restarts dès qu'une unité crève, je dirais 20 à 30h par run, assez standard pour la série.


D'ac', merci ! Je découvre la série :D

----------


## Cabfire

Puisqu'on parle Walking Simulator j'ai bouclé *Firewatch* ce week-end.

J'ai trouvé l'expérience assez sympa. L’échange entre les deux protagonistes intéressant et fluide. L'exploration du parc, bien que très couloir était sympatique aussi à partir du moment ou j'ai viré le repère du personnage. Bon, par contre le coté low poly tout ça ne m'a pas forcement donné envie de photographier le tout.

Bref, expérience plaisante pour moi.

----------


## Nephizz

*Dragon Quest*, le tout premier. Ou plus exactement son remake sur Snes avec une fan trad anglaise. 
J'aime beaucoup la licence donc je voulais voir ce que donnait ce premier opus.

Bah du coup c'était quand même super basique, mais bon, l'original date de la NES après tout. On contrôle un seul perso, un bestiaire très limité (d'autant plus qu'il y a pas mal de swap color), seulement 3 boss, une world map très petite, un seul point de sauvegarde dans tout le jeu. 
Et c'est ce dernier point qui fâche, surtout que au début on est lâché dans la nature avec pour seule mission de trouver le méchant et lui péter la gueule (et accessoirement sauver une princesse). Du coup il faut explorer au pif et multiplier les allers retours. Heureusement que certains pnj donnent des indices... Et l'exploration devient moins fastidieuse quand on obtient les sorts de retour et de repel.
Sinon le jeu est très court par rapport aux suivants: une dizaine d'heures en ayant un peu tourné en rond. Heureusement d'ailleurs, parce que je ne serais probablement pas allé au bout de l'aventure si elle avait durée 30 ou 40 heures.

----------


## Zerger

C'est du gros retro gaming que tu as fait là

Perso j'ai commencé avec le 7 que je trouvais très basique (mais sympa). Pour le coup, fallait s'accrocher car le jeu est ultra long à finir.

Par contre, tu peux t'amuser à faire les Dragon Quest Monster en commencant par ceux de GameBoy, ils sont tous très bons  ::):

----------


## Nephizz

Le 7 est réputé comme étant le plus long de la série. J'avais acheté le remake sur 3DS mais je n'ai pas terminé le jeu parce que je n'avais pas du tout aimé les personnages et le rythme de l'aventure avec ses îles à explorer sur deux mondes parallèles. En revanche j'ai surkiffé la version 3DS de DQ VIII.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Le 7 c'était mon premier DQ et j'avais beaucoup aimé l'histoire. Mais je confirme que je n'en voyais plus la fin  ::P: 
Pour l'instant, c'est le 9 qui m'a le plus plu !

----------


## Orkestra

Je n'arrête plus de finir des jeux en ce moment ! (ils sont assez courts, il faut dire)

Ce week-end c'était donc OneShot, Little Nightmare et...

*Human Ressource Machine*, jeu commencé il y a un moment et que j'avais laissé de côté devant le dernier niveau. Un jeu de puzzle dans lequel on arrange du code qui sera lu par notre personnage pour effectuer les diverses actions nécessaires à remplir les objectifs de fin de niveau. Par les développeurs de _World of Goo_ qui m'avaient tellement déçu avec leur _Little Inferno_ (qui est un non-jeu en même  temps...) que je n'avais même pas daigné m'intéresser à leur nouveau jeu avant qu'un pote me conseille d'y jeter un œil.
Alors bon, graphiquement je trouve toujours ça extrêmement laid, cette espèce de design-dessin-tim-burtonesque, ça marchait à peu près sur les bestioles informes de _World of Goo_ mais sinon, c'est clairement pas ma came. Pas emballé non plus par le semblant de scénario ou les quelques dialogues, du même tonneau que le design graphique... Heureusement, ce n'est à priori ni pour les dessins ni pour le scénar' qu'on joue à des puzzle-game et je dois dire que je suis pour le coup plutôt satisfait de la partie jeu, la difficulté est progressive et bien amenée. Je ne sais pas si ça a un vrai intérêt pour des développeurs réguliers, mais pour moi que le sujet intéresse sans que je me sois jamais lancé dans des vrais projets, j'ai pris un vrai plaisir à établir mes "listes d"instructions" et à les voir être lues et exécutées par la machine.
Il me reste tout de même à finir la dernière "branche optionnelle" du jeu (il y a 3 niveaux - je crois - optionnels par monde), ce que je ferais certainement bientôt. Il faudrait aussi que je me relance dans les défis d'optimisations qui m'avaient bien intéressés au début mais que j'ai lâché vers la fin. Il faut dire que, outre la difficulté, la présentation du jeu fait que plus on avance, moins on a une vue d'ensemble sur son code et les petites options de "tags" ne suffisent pas à rendre ça beaucoup plus clair pour moi... En gros j'aurais pouvoir lire et retravailler mon code dans Notepad++  ::P: 
Au final je suis plutôt content et même si je ne trouve pas qu'_Human Ressource Machine_ soit aussi intéressant que l'étais _World of Goo_ à l'époque, je me suis réconcilié avec les développeurs de ces jeux et je jetterai tout de même un œil à leur prochaine création  ::): 



Pour ce qui est de *OneShot*, il y a deux jours j'en disais ça : 



> Pour rester dans le sujet j'ai commencé hier *OneShot*, un jeu d'aventure/énigmes (objets à combiner entre eux) pas très compliqué mais très joli. Je ne sais pas bien quoi penser du fait 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> qu'on (le joueur) est Dieu qui contrôle un autre personnage,
> 
>  ça me semble à priori un peu simpliste même si ça donne lieu à des interactions rigolotes avec le jeu. A voir où arrive le scénario à la fin. Pour ce qui est de l'histoire en elle-même c'est assez basique mais ça fonctionne, les différents personnages qu'on croise sont attachants même si le jeu a tendance à passer un peu rapidement à autre chose, là où j'aimerais bien qu'il développe parfois un peu plus les relations avec les différents PNJ (bon, techniquement, le scénar fait qu'on est un peu pressé, mais ce n'est pas quelque chose qu'on ressent vraiment en jeu, je trouve).
> C'est à priori assez court et je devrai trouver le temps de le terminer dans le week-end.


Après avoir vu la fin (

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai sacrifié Niko pour laisser le soleil briller

), mon avis n'a absolument pas évolué : ambiance très très sympa, jeu vraiment joli (contrairement à Olima, la répétitivité des décors ne m'a pas dérangé dans la mesure où le jeu est assez court) mais j'ai eu l'impression de tout survoler et que toutes mes interactions avec des PNJ étaient assez superficielles. Je pense être passé à côté d'un certain nombre de choses (dans la dernière zone : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le renard qui nous demande de revenir le voir, le robot qui ne laisse passer que le "détenteur du je-ne-sais-quoi" en haut de l'ascenseur

 ; et beaucoup de choses ailleurs certainement, 

Spoiler Alert! 


notamment beaucoup d'objets ramassés qui ne m'ont pas servis

). Je le relancerai dans quelques temps pour essayer de développer tout ça et voir une autre fin (

Spoiler Alert! 


à priori il y a une "vraie" fin avec une zone bonus

), peut-être que ça me fera passer l'impression de survoler les histoires des PNJ et que j'apprécierai d'autant plus le jeu !
Au final une chouette petite balade que je recommanderai de chopper à pas cher pour passer un bon moment, mais pas un jeu qui vous fera vous relever la nuit.



Et enfin, donc, *Little Nightmares* qui est... une grooooosse déception  ::(: 

Un cinematic-plateformer à la _Inside_ et _Limbo_ (jeux que j'ai adorés), qui est extrêmement beau (l'animation est toutefois un peu à la traine par moment...) mais qui a de gros défauts de gameplay !

Le jeu fonctionne comme une succession de tableaux dans chacun desquels on va résoudre une petite énigme et/ou fuir un danger (je donne quand même un point aux scènes de poursuites qui sont assez stressantes et qui marchent assez bien dans l'ensemble) ; le problème c'est que très souvent, le but à atteindre n'est pas clair et on ne comprend pas ce que le jeu attend qu'on fasse pour réussir à passer une salle.
On se retrouve donc à mourir en boucle et à tester différentes solutions dans le plus pur style du die & retry, mais sans l’immédiateté. C'est donc assez punitif de mourir, surtout sur un passage où l'on sent qu'on va mourir quelques fois avant de comprendre comment passer, et puis à mon avis ça ne correspond pas à ce type de jeu dans lequel il y a deux types de phases : 1- les puzzles/énigmes, où l'on a le temps de se poser pour comprendre et 2 - les "poursuites" où le chemin à emprunter doit être clair : si on se plante dans ces phases, ça doit être du à un soucis d’exécution, pas parce qu'on ne comprend pas où aller !
Pour comparer, je suis mort très peu souvent dans _Inside_, mais je n'ai pas spécialement l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un jeu plus facile (_Little Nightmare_ n'est pas vraiment difficile), juste d'un jeu mieux designé... Pour poursuivre un peu la comparaison, le fait qu'_Inside_ soit en gameplay 2D le rend bien mieux foutus parce que la profondeur des tableaux dans _Little Nightmare_ rend parfois la lisibilité un peu confuse et on foire quand même régulièrement ses sauts parce qu'on se rend mal compte des distance ou bien on tombe du tuyaux sur lequel on marchait parce qu'on a bougé un peu trop brusquement le joystick...
Pour appuyez un peu sur le manque d'indications claires, il y a un troisième type de "gameplay" : les phases d'infiltration. AAaaargh ! D'une part on ne comprend jamais pourquoi on est repéré (est-ce parce que j'ai fait grincer le parquet ? Est-ce que ce monstre a des yeux pour me voir ou non ? Est-ce qu'il me sent ? Rien n'est clair !) et souvent (j'ai surtout eu ce problème dans 

Spoiler Alert! 


la cuisine

), à cause de la caméra, on ne voit pas ce que font les monstres qu'on doit éviter. Donc on y va au pif en espérant que ça passe.
Et puis on voit les scripts... et ils sont bizarrement faits : je rentre dans un dortoir dans le noir, j'entends un monstre qui arrive par une autre porte, je me cache sous un lit, le monstre passe sans me voir et sort par la porte par laquelle j'étais entré. Moi, j'attends, je me dis qu'il va revenir et qu'il vaut mieux que je sois prudent et que je ne sorte pas de ma cachette sans savoir ce qui va se passer mais non, je suis tranquille, il ne reviendra pas... Mouais...

[Petits spoils Bonus]
Il y a aussi différentes petites choses à découvrir mais encore une fois je trouve ça mal fait... On débusque des petits gnomes qu'il faut, je crois, attraper pour considérer qu'on les a "ramassés", sauf qu'une fois qu'on a trouvé leurs cachettes, ils ne fuient plus et on se contente de les prendre dans nos bras et de les reposer à terre. Il y a certes un petit "ding" pour signaler qu'il s'est passé un truc mais personnellement je me suis vraiment demandé si je n'étais pas censé faire quelque chose de plus.
Idem pour les lanternes à allumer... Est-ce que ce sont des checkpoints ? Je n'ai pas spécialement l'impression d'avoir recommencé à côté d'une lanterne à chaque fois que je mourrais pourtant... ?
[/fin du petit spoil]

Petit point "design des monstres" (ou du décors) qui est très réussi mais qui manque cruellement de variété : on commence le jeu en découvrant 

Spoiler Alert! 


les pieds d'un pendu qui a l'air de faire 8 mettre de haut, puis on croise un monstre court sur pattes avec des bras immenses, puis les deux cuistots

. Après ça on a l'impression que tous les personnages qu'on va croiser seront créés sur le même modèle (

Spoiler Alert! 


celui des cuistots : petits gros. Plus de truc avec des immenses jambes ou bras par exemple

) C'est quand même dommage.

Et je finis en parlant du scénario qui m'est passé totalement par dessus la tête... J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont collé des bouts d'idées ensemble sans vrai lien cohérent entre elles. Les deux derniers chapitres tombent un peu comme des cheveux sur la soupe (d'ailleurs ils sont extrêmement courts et j'ai un peu l'impression qu'ils ont été moins travaillés que les deux premiers tiers du jeu). En gros on passe son temps à essayer de s'échapper. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Finalement on va tuer la grande méchante (dont on se demande un peu ce qu'elle vient foutre dans cet univers pour le coup) pour récupérer son pouvoir et réussir à s'échapper. Une fois qu'on récupère le pouvoir, on passe par un couloir, on tue tout le monde dans le couloir (mais visiblement on ne poursuit pas tout le monde en dehors du couloir pour se venger, j'en déduis qu'on veut juste passer) pour atteindre une porte qui donne vers l'extérieur et s'enfuir pour de bon. Alors d'abord, est-ce qu'on avait vraiment besoin de ce pouvoir pour s'enfuir alors que depuis le début on fuit sans pouvoir. 
Et ensuite : on termine par un "ah ben non regarde notre fin trop triste, en fait t'es bloqué sur un mini îlot désert" alors qu'après le chapitre de la cuisine on été passé par l'extérieur et on avait bien vu qu'il y avait beaucoup plus que ça... Ça n'a aucun sens !

Et puis la gestion de la "faim" qui est un peu ridicule. On comprend comment ça va évoluer trois plombes à l'avance et puis c'est tellement scripté que non, vraiment, ça ne fonctionne pas. Si au moins ça avait été implémenté au gameplay avec de la nourriture de plus en plus rare et difficile à chopper mais là : je viens de traverser une cuisine avec des saucisses et du poisson partout sans penser à grignoter, résultat, je me rends compte que j'ai faim et je mange un gnome). OK...



Bref, j'en fais beaucoup pour un jeu que je n'ai pas trouvé fondamentalement mauvais, je pourrais même le recommander à moins de 10€ par exemple, mais il y a une telle sommes de petits détails ratés qu'au début on se dit "oh un petit truc raté, c'est pas grave" et puis dix minutes après "tiens, le même problème encore", et même chose dix minutes plus tard, de sorte que le jeu m'a "obligé" à ressasser tous ses défauts et au final à amplifier des problèmes qui au final font surtout passer _Little Nightmare_ du statut de "très bon jeu" qu'il aurait pu être au statut de "petit jeu sympa" qui vaut au moins pour la découverte d'un univers particulier assez réussi (malgré le manque de variété).

J'en ressors donc déçu mais n'hésitez-pas à vous lancer si vous le choppez à pas cher, peut-être qu'en étant conscient de ses défauts, on les lui pardonne plus facilement et on profite mieux de l'expérience  ::):

----------


## FrousT

Fini *Hollow Knight*, 30h (presque toutes les fins, grâce à l'aide d'un canard anonyme)

Je vais pas raconter de nouveau ce que tout le monde a déja entendu, le jeu est très bon, très joli, que ce soit les animations, musique, narration... Il y a quasiment tout qui défonce, j'ai surement céder à la hype mais j'y vois quasiment pas de défaut. Peut être devoir faire des aller-retour lié au manque de tp (vu la taille de la map), et l'absence d'indication ou de messages cryptique (pas totalement non plus) et je suis sur que personne n'a fait la même chose au même moment  ::P: 

Certains passages bien dur, des monstres et bosses inspirés, une musique au petit oignon... Un grand jeu  :Mellow2: 

18/20 GOTY dans la catégorie indés  :Cigare:

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Fini *Hollow Knight*, [...]
> 18/20 GOTY dans la catégorie indés


Punaise, je me tâte vachement pour ce jeu (je prends du plaisir comme je peux), je n'arrive pas à me faire une idée précise du gameplay et du niveau de skill nécessaire pour en profiter.
J'adore les Dark Souls, Furi, et dans la 2D j'ai bien aimé des trucs genre Rocketbirds, Dead Cells ou Braid, par contre j'ai détesté Ori, peu apprécié Salt & Sanctuary et je sais que je serais incapable de jouer à SMB (pour vous dire à quel point je ne sais pas où se situe ce jeu : je vous balance un peu au hasard mes références). Serais-je assez pur pour voir la lumière en jouant à Hollow Knight  :Emo:  ?

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Punaise, je me tâte vachement pour ce jeu (je prends du plaisir comme je peux), je n'arrive pas à me faire une idée précise du gameplay et du niveau de skill nécessaire pour en profiter.
> J'adore les Dark Souls, Furi, et dans la 2D j'ai bien aimé des trucs genre Rocketbirds, Dead Cells ou Braid, par contre j'ai détesté Ori, peu apprécié Salt & Sanctuary et je sais que je serais incapable de jouer à SMB (pour vous dire à quel point je ne sais pas où se situe ce jeu : je vous balance un peu au hasard mes références). Serais-je assez pur pour voir la lumière en jouant à Hollow Knight  ?


Je me pose un peu la même question que toi. Sauf que j'ai bien aimé Ori (et je crois comprendre que parmi les jeux que tu cites, c'est le jeu qui se rapproche le plus de Hollow Knight).

----------


## MrChicken

J'ai refini Wonderboy the dragon's trap.... 28 ans après l'avoir bouclé et rebouclé sur master system  :Emo: 
Merci LizardCube pour ce remake de haute qualité ! Si maintenant vous pouviez vous attaquer à Quackshot  :Bave:

----------


## Momock

> J'adore les Dark Souls, Furi, et dans la 2D j'ai bien aimé des trucs genre Rocketbirds, Dead Cells ou Braid, par contre j'ai détesté Ori, peu apprécié Salt & Sanctuary et je sais que je serais incapable de jouer à SMB (pour vous dire à quel point je ne sais pas où se situe ce jeu : je vous balance un peu au hasard mes références). Serais-je assez pur pour voir la lumière en jouant à Hollow Knight  ?


Qu'est-ce que tu as détesté dans Ori, précisément?

----------


## Supergounou

De ce que je sais, Ammoodytes est une quiche en plateformer.

Avec tout mon respect bien sûr  :;):

----------


## Momock

Ah bah si c'est ça, seule une section optionnelle d'Hollow Knight lui posera problème. Donc il peut foncer.

----------


## Supergounou

Chié, du coup c'est moi qui risque d'être déçu par le jeu.  ::(: 

Aller je me barre pour éviter de subir trop de spoil, c'est mon jeu pour demain.

----------


## Momock

> Chié, du coup c'est moi qui risque d'être déçu par le jeu.


À moins d'être allergique au genre metroidvania je ne vois pas comment c'est possible.

----------


## Supergounou

J'aime pas les Metroidvania, j'aime les Metroid-like  :;): 

Castlevania Symphony machin truc et tous les autres épisodes GBA/DS m'emmerdent au plus au point. Ce que j'aime dans les Metroid-like par contre, c'est justement l'aspect plateforme (qui manque aux jeux précédemment cités), ces phases hyper exigeants dès lors qu'on veut optimiser un minimum (Shantae 2  ::wub:: ) et qui permettent de se sentir de plus en plus skillé au fur et à mesure des upgrades obtenues et des nombreux allers/retours dans des salles précédemment visitées.

C'est encore quelque chose que j'ai du mal à définir clairement, mais c'est pourquoi je crache sur le terme Meroidvania. Pour moi, excepté l'aspect exploration, ce sont des jeux qui n'ont rien à voir. La preuve en est, j'adore les Metroids et je déteste les Castlevania "RPG".

----------


## Momock

Tu me diras quand tu l'auras fini si ça avait le niveau de plateforme d'un metroid ou pas.

----------


## Zerger

Je me souviens avoir plus galérer dans les phases de plateforme des Castlevania (coucou la tour avec les rouages) que dans les metroid  ::ninja::

----------


## Ammoodytes

> De ce que je sais, Ammoodytes est une quiche en plateformer.
> 
> Avec tout mon respect bien sûr


C'est exactement ça. Merci Momock du coup, je vais pouvoir craquer sur les soldes. Si jamais j'aime pas j'aurais quelqu'un à blâmer c'est confortable  ::ninja::  !

----------


## MrChicken

En matière de plateforme un des pires que j'ai pu faire c'est Fantasia sur Megadrive... avec ses sauts au dixième de millimètre près   :Boom:

----------


## Cabfire

Faut vraiment pas hésiter sur Hollow Knight, ça mérite franchement d'être joué. Il y a quelques phases de plateforme un peu tricky, mais c'est très très loin d'être ce que propose le jeu. 

C'est plus dans l'exploration ici. Par contre il faut une bonne mémoire, perso j'ai du sortir la feuille A4 pour prendre des notes...




Sinon j'ai fini *Vanquish* sur PC, en mode Difficile.

Bon j'étais plutôt enthousiaste au moment ou j'ai commencé et sur la fin j'ai une impression un peu mitigé sur le tout.

Sans trop revenir sur le gameplay je trouve la proposition relativement original par rapport à ce que l'on connait, dans le sens ou le mouvement est favorisé par rapport au couvert. Ceci dit je ne suis pas complètement satisfait, peut-être les armes un peu trop limité, ou le fait que sans le ralenti la situation devient très compliqué et que donc le gameplay s'articule autour de cette barre.

Rien a voir avec le gameplay mais le fait de découper le jeu en courtes séquences, comme souvent avec Platinium fini par me poser un problème, rendant le tout assez peu fluide finalement.

Au bout des 6 heures je n'en veux pas plus, j'ai fais le tour. C'était sympa, mais c'est tout.

----------


## FrousT

> Faut vraiment pas hésiter sur Hollow Knight, ça mérite franchement d'être joué. Il y a quelques phases de plateforme un peu tricky, mais c'est très très loin d'être ce que propose le jeu. 
> 
> C'est plus dans l'exploration ici. Par contre il faut une bonne mémoire, perso j'ai du sortir la feuille A4 pour prendre des notes...


Voilà, les phases de plateforme il y en n'a quelques unes mais c'est pas le sel du jeu, l'exploration à travers la narration et les différentes épreuves cryptiques que propose le jeu (boss caché, environnement caché etc...) sont la vraie qualité du jeu.

Enfin c'est le genre de jeu où même si t'hésite à l'acheter, c'est que tu dois l'acheter  ::ninja::

----------


## esprex

Est-ce qu'il pourrait se rapprocher d'un Inside ou pas du tout ? Bonne ambiance, envie d'en découvrir toujours plus... mais sans le côté jeu de plateforme relou ?
Quand je regarde des vidéos ça me semble quand même être un jeu de plateforme assez classique.

----------


## Cabfire

Ça n'a rien a voir avec Inside je dirais. 

Et c'est un Metroidvania classique, et efficace, avec une DA, une ambiance, et un sound design qui ne laisse normalement pas indifférent.

----------


## FrousT

> Est-ce qu'il pourrait se rapprocher d'un Inside ou pas du tout ? Bonne ambiance, envie d'en découvrir toujours plus... mais sans le côté jeu de plateforme relou ?
> Quand je regarde des vidéos ça me semble quand même être un jeu de plateforme assez classique.


Je pense que l'ambiance et la narration est bien plus complète dans Hollow Knight que dans INSIDE qui a l'air (après avoir lu des retour) assez simpliste au final.

Après Hollow Knight ressemble un peu à Dark Souls dans l'ambiance, t'a pas besoin qu'on te dise quoi faire, quoi voir, le game design joue pour beaucoup dans la narration.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je me souviens avoir plus galérer dans les phases de plateforme des Castlevania (coucou la tour avec les rouages) que dans les metroid


C'est pas tellement une question de difficulté, mais de complexité dans la maniabilité. Castlevania je m'y ennui, j'ai l'impression que mes mouvements se limitent à dash dash dash saut dash dash coup d'épée dash saut dash.

----------


## FrousT

> Castlevania je m'y ennui, j'ai l'impression que mes mouvements se limitent à dash dash dash saut dash dash coup d'épée dash saut dash.


C'est 80% de Hollow Knight en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est 80% de Hollow Knight en fait


 ::sad::

----------


## Cabfire

Bah tu as quand même une diversité de pouvoir. Mais c'est justement ce qui a été pointé du doigt, c'est classique.

----------


## La Chouette

> 


Les pouvoirs sont classiques, mais les combinaisons de charmes et la diversité des types d'ennemis et des boss fait que ta façon de jouer peut être parfois franchement différente.

Ah, et le jeu vaut le coup rien que pour ce qui arrive quand tu finis le Mantis Village. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Les mantes qui essaient de te défoncer la gueule quand tu passes mais qui maintenant s'inclinent en te voyant, c'est génial.

----------


## Zerger

> C'est pas tellement une question de difficulté, mais de complexité dans la maniabilité. Castlevania je m'y ennui, j'ai l'impression que mes mouvements se limitent à dash dash dash saut dash dash coup d'épée dash saut dash.


Tu as joué aux Castlevania récents ? J'avais trouvé qu'Order of Ecclesia par exemple était plus exigeant au niveau des combats, tu ne pouvais justement plus t'amuser à parcourir les niveaux à coup de dash dash coup d'épée....
Bon après perso, Metroid ou Castlevania, c'est un peu le même genre de jeu pour moi  ::P: astaper:

----------


## FrousT

> Bon après perso, Metroid ou Castlevania, c'est un peu le même genre de jeu pour moi astaper:


Bah concrètement, c'est le même style de jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu as joué aux Castlevania récents ?


J'avais commencé le premier sur DS, Down of Sorrow je crois, mais j'ai rapidement décroché. C'est dommage j'aimais beaucoup le truc autour des monstres à récolter.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais les esprits à récolter c'est apparu à partir du 3eme opus sur GBA et c'est ce qui fait l'intérêt du jeu je trouve, récolter l'esprit puissant d'un monstre rare  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3* aka le mal-aimé.

Et ben putain, non ca reste définitivement le meilleur de la franchise. Si on met de côté certains niveaux copiés/collés par rapport au 2, le rythme général est bien meilleur, le scénario enquille les séquences épiques d'une manière insolente. Chaque niveau est une pépite de script, d'ambiance différente, de mise en scène. Tout le passage à Londres, qui commence avec les SAS attaquant en mode furtif un entrepôt, pour finir en fusillade en plein métro londonien. L'infiltration en mode Murica Fuck Yeah en Somalie, qui se finit par l'équipe qui se fait extrader la queue entre les jambes en pleine tempête de sable, l'assaut du sous marin russe, le niveau dans l'avion présidentiel Russe, toute la séquence sur Paris (le niveau où on alterne entre la canonnière volante et l'équipe qu'on doit escorter au sol...), l'infiltration en Europe de L'est, l'infiltration de la forteresse en pleine nuit... Chaque niveau est encore plus épique que le précédent, pas une seule baisse de rythme, pas un seul niveau un peu brouillon comme on en voyait dans Modern Warfare2 (au hasard, le niveau "ouvert" avec les restaurants qu'on doit défendre). Même le niveau final est génial (à part la QTE de merde, typique et qui est devenu un gimmik de la franchise), et bien plus fun que les fin des deux précédents volets.

C'est surtout le dernier Call of Duty qui va bénéficier d'une bande son aussi fabuleuse. Un énorme travail de Brian Tyler (écurie Zimmer si je ne m'abuse pas)



Bordel faut que j'arrête d'en parler, je vais le relancer encore une fois  ::sad::  (et surtout, je dois faire un post comme ca tous les 3 mois en fait ><)

----------


## Kl4w

J'ai "terminé" la partie histoire de *Drifting Lands*.
Bon alors le jeu ne restera pas dans les annales pour son scénar, totalement oubliable, mais j'ai quand même vraiment accroché à ce shmup, et disons que cette partie scénarisée permet de donner un but pour avancer autre que le loot et l'augmentation de difficulté, au cas où ça aurait été nécessaire.
Au global je le conseille totalement, surtout pour les gens comme moi qui aiment bien ce type de jeu, mais pour qui l'aspect scoring n'est pas du tout prépondérant et qui préféreraient avoir plus de niveaux, même si ça implique des mécaniques de scoring moins poussées et beaucoup plus aléatoires. Là on a virtuellement 100 degrés de difficulté (le scénar s'arrête au 35), du loot, 3 types de vaisseaux très différents, des ennemis assez variés avec différents types de vagues, ...
Du coup on a jamais l'impression de faire exactement la même chose. Pas un prétendant au GOTY, mais un bon défouloir avec ce qu'il faut de variété et une difficulté très progressive.

----------


## RegisF

> Bah concrètement, c'est le même style de jeu.


On parle bien des castlevania au dela du 4 ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai "terminé" la partie histoire de *Drifting Lands*.
> Bon alors le jeu ne restera pas dans les annales pour son scénar, totalement oubliable, mais j'ai quand même vraiment accroché à ce shmup, et disons que cette partie scénarisée permet de donner un but pour avancer autre que le loot et l'augmentation de difficulté, au cas où ça aurait été nécessaire.
> Au global je le conseille totalement, surtout pour les gens comme moi qui aiment bien ce type de jeu, mais pour qui l'aspect scoring n'est pas du tout prépondérant et qui préféreraient avoir plus de niveaux, même si ça implique des mécaniques de scoring moins poussées et beaucoup plus aléatoires. Là on a virtuellement 100 degrés de difficulté (le scénar s'arrête au 35), du loot, 3 types de vaisseaux très différents, des ennemis assez variés avec différents types de vagues, ...
> Du coup on a jamais l'impression de faire exactement la même chose. Pas un prétendant au GOTY, mais un bon défouloir avec ce qu'il faut de variété et une difficulté très progressive.


Du coup, le endgame se passe comment ? (j'en suis au niveau 3)

----------


## Harest

Au niveau 3 ou au grade 3 ? Concrètement t'as 10 grades pour tenter d'atteindre le niveau 100. Le stuff est volontairement limité au niveau 65 maxi. On peut un peu voir ça comme des Great Rifts de Diablo III. Ça devient de plus en plus tendu et va falloir choper de l'unique 65 bien bourrin ainsi que du skill pour espèrer débloquer les grades avancés.
Y'a aussi 6 challenges pour le scoring avec des compétences imposées. Les classements ne sont pas séparées par niveau par contre. J'entends par là que certains challenges sont accessibles très tôt mais les premiers les ont fait au niveau 80 ou 90 par exemple. Y'a pas vraiment de base "équitable" pour ça, ce n'était pas trop le but en même temps pour un shmup h&s.

----------


## KiwiX

> *Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3* aka le mal-aimé.
> 
> Et ben putain, non ca reste définitivement le meilleur de la franchise.


:|

----------


## sebarnolds

Voilà, je viens de terminer *Shadow of the Comet*, le vieux jeu qui se base sur Lovecraft. L'histoire, les dialogues, les personnages et l'ambiances sont juste superbes. Et les décors passent encore très bien après toutes ces années (pas de grosse bouillie de pixels ici). Le problème, c'est plutôt l'interface pourrie et les puzzles pourris.
Ca commence plutôt bien : les objectifs sont plutôt vagues, mais on se promène et on découvre la ville et ses habitants. Il faut penser à revenir plusieurs fois regarder au même endroit à différents moments pour trouver d'autres objets. Un peu foireux, mais on pardonne. On se rend aussi vite compte qu'on peut mourir et on fait bien gaffe à sauver régulièrement. C'est ainsi que se termine le premier jour du deux : pas parfait, mais ça passe.
Deuxième jour, les choses se gâtent avec un puzzle difficile à résoudre, même avec wikipedia ou limite un walkthrough (ou alors, faut en trouver un en français). Ensuite, ça passe plus ou moins, mais ça se termine sur un labyrinthe pas toujours très réussi. Là encore, les walkthroughs utilisés ne sont pas complets et il faut se résoudre à consulter un let's play sur Youtube pour se rendre compte de la perversité des développeurs. Soit, ça passe quand même, même si on se retrouve donc avec quelques énigmes complètement fumés.
Troisième (et dernier) jour, c'est la fête du slip. Puzzles complètement fumés, histoire qui part en délire total, ennemis à éviter sur des écrans tout pourris. Tout y est pour décourager tous les joueurs. Dommage...

Au final, j'ai un peu envie de dire que c'est intéressant de jouer aux 2 premiers jours du jeu, mais qu'il vaut mieux limiter se mater un let's play pour en faire la fin.

----------


## Ckao

Le deuxième jeu auquel j'ai joué sur PC je crois (après Monkey Island), à l'époque y'avait pas les soluces en lignes et j'avais galéré d'une force! Mais j'en ai de supers souvenirs, je lisais les bouquins de Lovecraft en essayant d'y trouver des indices pour le jeu  :^_^:

----------


## ercete

> je lisais les bouquins de Lovecraft en essayant d'y trouver des indices pour le jeu


c'est beau l'innocence  :;):

----------


## Cabfire

Tu as essayé la série The Last Door ? Ca pourrait y ressembler  ::):

----------


## RegisF

> Au niveau 3 ou au grade 3 ? Concrètement t'as 10 grades pour tenter d'atteindre le niveau 100. Le stuff est volontairement limité au niveau 65 maxi. On peut un peu voir ça comme des Great Rifts de Diablo III. Ça devient de plus en plus tendu et va falloir choper de l'unique 65 bien bourrin ainsi que du skill pour espèrer débloquer les grades avancés.
> Y'a aussi 6 challenges pour le scoring avec des compétences imposées. Les classements ne sont pas séparées par niveau par contre. J'entends par là que certains challenges sont accessibles très tôt mais les premiers les ont fait au niveau 80 ou 90 par exemple. Y'a pas vraiment de base "équitable" pour ça, ce n'était pas trop le but en même temps pour un shmup h&s.


Grade 3.
donc, si je te suis, le endgame, c'est espérer looter de l'unique très puissant pour atteindre le grade 10 ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Tu as essayé la série The Last Door ? Ca pourrait y ressembler


Je plussoie. Par contre, jette un coup d'oeil à quelques captures d'écran pour savoir à quoi t'attendre. Les graphismes ne sont pas pixelisés, ce sont des pixels  ::):  J'ai fait la première saison et je dois dire que le parti pris graphique ne pose pas de soucis pour les puzzles. Les puzzles étaient pour la plupart cohérents et l'ambiance était définitivement là.

----------


## Harest

> Grade 3.
> donc, si je te suis, le endgame, c'est espérer looter de l'unique très puissant pour atteindre le grade 10 ?


Ouep. Un peu comme n'importe quel h&s en fait. A la recherche d'un meilleur stuff pour progresser toujours plus.

----------


## RegisF

> Ouep. Un peu comme n'importe quel h&s en fait. A la recherche d'un meilleur stuff pour progresser toujours plus.


Mouais ok. Il aurait pu prévoir d'autres choses, mais bon, on va déjà finir l'histoire puis on verra.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Nouvelle histoire + de *Batman Arkham Knight* : toujours aussi bon, le bat-tank est d'un lourd à la longue. Gotham ressemble assez peu à l'épisode précédent. Je ne reconnais pas le commissariat par exemple.

----------


## Cannes

Je viens de finir *Game Dev Tycoon*

C'était un super jeu.
*LES +*
-Les réferences au monde du jeu connu déjà que ce soit par les entreprises, les noms de consoles connus, quelques easters eggs rigolos..
-Le management des équipes qui devient de plus en plus compliqué. Est ce que je le forme et je perds mes points de recherches? Dans combien de temps je peux le spécialiser? etc..
-Les différents thèmes très cool 
-Gérer le développement d'un jeu vidéos

*LES -*
-Les notes parfois juste parfois aléatoires
-On s'ennuie un peu dès fois.
-Des thèmes qui sont bizarre dans leur catégories.. (Musique  et Action : super combo? sérieux?)

Mais pour le prix, prenez le !

----------


## Illynir

J'ai très largement préféré *Mad Games Tycoon*  dans le même genre perso, en plus y'a un petit côté Theme Hospital qui n'est pas pour me déplaire... On est aussi plus actif niveau gameplay.

----------


## Mrvince

> Nouvelle histoire + de *Batman Arkham Knight* : toujours aussi bon, le bat-tank est d'un lourd à la longue. Gotham ressemble assez peu à l'épisode précédent. Je ne reconnais pas le commissariat par exemple.


C'est normal arkham origin n'est pas un jeu developpé par rocksteady, mais par un studio canadien de Warner bros qui réutilise le moteur développé par rocksteady.
D'où les combats de boss merdiques à base de qte nazes.
Arkham Knight est le 3ème (et probablement dernier) Batman de la série initiée par rocksteady, je l'adore mais la batmobile/tank gâche beaucoup le plaisir de parcourir l'open world amha.

----------


## LeChameauFou

en fait je parle de la comparaisaon Arkham city- arkham Knight pour la comparaison du plan urbain.
Arkham Origins on sent quand même des similitudes avec le gotham de city, l'histoire est plus "logique", plus fluide... Ce qui m'a juste ennuyé c'est les bugs et surtout le visage du joker qui ne ressemble pas du tout au joker de rocksteady. Il est bien mais n'est pas cohérent avec la série. Sinon le arkham origin est vraiment bien.

----------


## Nono

Ben c'est le joker jeune. Ca ne me choque pas (je suis en train de jouer à Origins). J'arrive même à oublier que ce n'est pas Mark Hamill qui double.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Fait un comparatif du menton et du nez du joker entre Origins et City, ce n'est pas le même joker selon moi. 
Sinon en VF c'est pas pierre Hatet mais le doubleur d'Heath Ledger de Dark Knight et ça se sens mais sa voix colle à sa physionomie. A titre comparatif le pingouin est le même entre les deux jeux.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Ori and the Blind Forest*.

Bah c'était super bien, le jeu est sublime artistiquement, les commandes répondent au poil, la progression/déblocage des différents pouvoirs et leur utilisation dans les différents niveaux sont très bien amenés, c'est un véritable plaisir d'avancer dans le jeu et de débloquer de nouveaux trucs/trouver des secrets, la narration se contente juste de quelques mots pour raconter une histoire très jolie et assez larmoyante (et pas si féerique que ça malgré son univers colorés). Par contre, j'ai détesté les fuites des "temples", c'est certes classe à voir mais c'est surtout super chiant parce qu'il faut régulièrement mourir pour trouver comment bien passer le parcours (surtout les deux derniers). Sans ce côté chiant, le jeu aurait pu être quasi parfait.

La musique claque bien aussi.

J'ai hâte de voir la suite du coup.

----------


## Cabfire

Très Miyazaki finalement Ori. 

Et les fuites de temples j'avais justement accroché ce coté par cœur du jeu, faire le run parfait ou presque que j'avais retrouvé avec plaisir aussi dans certain tableaux de Rayman Legend. 

Par contre j'écoutais un podcast ou un animateur se plaignait d'un manque de lisibilité des éléments de plateforme. Hors je n'ai pas du tout eu le problème, cela a été ton cas ? 

Mais oué c'est cool Ori, mangez-en !

----------


## Nono

> Fait un comparatif du menton et du nez du joker entre Origins et City, ce n'est pas le même joker selon moi.


Tu as sûrement raison. Pour ma part, il s'est passé deux ans entre City et Origins, et j'ai eu le temps d'oublier les détails. Bref je trouve le tout très convaincant.

Je n'ai pas fait Arkham Knight, mais le relooking des personnages vu dans les bandes annonce m'avait beaucoup plus interpellé ("ha mais ils n'ont rien gardé en fait !  ::o:  ").

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Très Miyazaki finalement Ori. 
> 
> Et les fuites de temples j'avais justement accroché ce coté par cœur du jeu, faire le run parfait ou presque que j'avais retrouvé avec plaisir aussi dans certain tableaux de Rayman Legend. 
> 
> Par contre j'écoutais un podcast ou un animateur se plaignait d'un manque de lisibilité des éléments de plateforme. Hors je n'ai pas du tout eu le problème, cela a été ton cas ? 
> 
> Mais oué c'est cool Ori, mangez-en !


Hmmm, non, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec ça.

Le soucis des fuites, contrairement à certains tableaux de Rayman Legends (que j'ai adoré aussi), c'est que les fuites sont parfois beaucoup trop longues et vu que la moindre erreur fait recommencer TOUT depuis le début, ça devient assez crispant au bouts de quelques essais.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Je n'ai pas fait Arkham Knight, mais le relooking des personnages vu dans les bandes annonce m'avait beaucoup plus interpellé ("ha mais ils n'ont rien gardé en fait !  ").


Pour le coup Harley Quinn a bien changé. Le pingouin est juste devenu chauve.

----------


## La Chouette

Ca y est, j'ai fini le dernier des Hexcells. J'ai donc fait à 100% *Hexcells*, *Hexcells Plus* et *Hexcells Infinite*, 3 excellents puzzles (pas chers, en plus, à peine 3 euros la trilogie, pour au moins 15 heures de jeu) que j'ai dans ma bibliothèque depuis je ne sais quand. Pour résumer, c'est un genre de démineur avec des hexagones au lieu des carrés et sans hasard, chacun des niveaux des trois campagnes principales étant faits main (je ne peux vérifier pour le générateur de niveaux d'Infinite, mais je pense que tout est faisable sans rien faire au pif) et donnant juste assez d'indications pour progresser. Du coup, le jeu est vachement intéressant, puisque uniquement centré sur la réflexion. Ma seule plainte serait que certains niveaux sont un peu grands et que dans les deux premiers opus, il n'y a pas moyen de sauvegarder sa progression dans un niveau. Il n'y a également pas de raccourci clavier pour recommencer un niveau (il faut retourner dans le sélecteur de niveau pour les deux premiers et il faut cliquer menu puis restart dans le dernier).

Bien sûr, les faibles et les chasseurs d'achievements peuvent se contenter de faire les puzzle une fois en y allant au pif de temps en temps/en cliquant tout comme des sauvages, puis prendre un screenshot avant le dernier clic et refaire le puzzle à la perfection ensuite. Mais si vous faites ça, vous ne méritez pas ces jeux.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ca y est, j'ai fini le dernier des Hexcells. J'ai donc fait à 100% *Hexcells*, *Hexcells Plus* et *Hexcells Infinite*, 3 excellents puzzles [...]


Hop, tout pareil, fini les trois *Hexcells* en perfect et sans pifomètre !  :;): 

2,69 euros les trois, ce n'est vraiment pas cher payé pour une petite vingtaine d'heures à entretenir les rouages grippés de son cerveau. Le premier est une balade de santé (à peine 2 heures) mais les deux suivants proposent un challenge un poil plus élevé ( ::trollface:: ). L'avant-dernier niveau d'*Hexcells Infinite* m'a fait pleurer du sang, surtout quand à 5 heures du mat' et à 7 hexagones de la victoire, alors que ton cerveau veut initier un clic droit, ta main rebelle et fatiguée engendre un clic gauche...

Bref, un puzzle bien sympathique que je recommande également à tous !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Tant qu'on est sur les jeux de Matthew Brown, je viens de terminer SquareCells, ben ça fait du bien quand on a épuisé tous ses autres jeux  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> Hop, tout pareil, fini les trois *Hexcells* en perfect et sans pifomètre ! 
> 
> 2,69 euros les trois, ce n'est vraiment pas cher payé pour une petite vingtaine d'heures à entretenir les rouages grippés de son cerveau. Le premier est une balade de santé (à peine 2 heures) mais les deux suivants proposent un challenge un poil plus élevé (). L'avant-dernier niveau d'*Hexcells Infinite* m'a fait pleurer du sang, surtout quand à 5 heures du mat' et à 7 hexagones de la victoire, alors que ton cerveau veut initier un clic droit, ta main rebelle et fatiguée engendre un clic gauche...
> 
> Bref, un puzzle bien sympathique que je recommande également à tous !


Le jeu t'autorise une erreur par niveau sur le perfect. Ca aide quand tu cliques sans le faire exprès.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Le jeu t'autorise une erreur par niveau sur le perfect. Ca aide quand tu cliques sans le faire exprès.


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ! Si j'avais su....  ::cry:: 

Combien de fois j'ai recommencé un puzzle complexe à cause de ça...




> Tant qu'on est sur les jeux de Matthew Brown, je viens de terminer SquareCells, ben ça fait du bien quand on a épuisé tous ses autres jeux


Vu le prix, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter.  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Vu le prix, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter.


Prends directement le pack, ça te reviendra moins cher et tous les jeux sont sympas  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

C'est ce que je viens de faire.  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et comme la lutte contre le backlog n'attend pas, terminé également Milkymaid of the Mily Way également.

Mignon comme tout, court et pas trop compliqué, la musique est chouette. Pas de quoi s'en relever la nuit par contre.

----------


## Momock

Le tout dernier puzzle contre le "boss" était du n'importe-quoi niveau canard gonflable de The Longest Journey par contre, ça m'a bien énervé.

----------


## zanzibar007

_Assassin's Creed 2_: Tra La la la la, Ils n'ont qu'à bien se tenir, sinon ils exhaleront leur dernier soupir.

Ezio réagit au doigt et à l’œil et ce dès le début, ça surprend en comparaison du lourdaud Altair dans le premier.

Le jeu te désynchronise si tu ne suis pas les ordres de mission à la lettre, par contre il est totalement permissif lors des combats... mais le plaisir ne se trouve pas vraiment dans le Gameplay, mais clairement dans l'Ost de Jesper Kyd capable de suspendre le temps à lui seul, dans le fait de se balader dans Florence ou le Venise du 15eme siècle, dans l'histoire d'Ezio qui se cachera derrière l'oeuvre de son père pour en assassiner le plus possible comme ça l'air de rien ( Le libre arbitre, quoi!! ::trollface:: ), etc...

C'est ce que je pensais, La pomme d'Eden c'est les petits hommes verts, ou femmes vertes comme on veut, leur compréhension nous dépasse, ça permet toutes les folies en termes de relectures Bibliques et Historiques, mais aussi un Puzzle Game Inception à la fois drôle et complètement idiot...
Je suis quand meme curieux de voir ou ça mène Tout ça, meme si je me doute au final que ça sera décevant, il faudra encore sauver le monde...

Spoiler Alert! 


ou pas

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai fini *Day of the Tentacle Remastered* dans le cadre de la deuxième édition de l'event du backlog. Voici donc mon avis sur le jeu.

Le scénario est bon. Fun, loufoque à souhait, j'ai beaucoup apprécié. Par contre, le format point and click, c'est clairement pas pour moi, qui n'y ait pas joué durant mon enfance. C'est tout simplement obsolète. Le choix des verbes est lourd, quelle que soit la méthode (liste en bas ou roue), les personnages prennent des plombes à se déplacer vers chaque petit truc que tu cliques, et avec la quantité d'aller-retours nécessaires, ça en devient chiant. On ajoute à ça le coup classique des trucs à faire parfois capillotractés. Plus le fait que dans ce jeu, t'as trois personnages et donc trois lieux, avec possibilité de passer les objets d'un lieu à l'autre, pour encore plus de temps passé à utiliser tous les objets sur un endroit au cas où y en aurait un qui marchait. M'enfin bon, je me plains, je me plains, ça n'a pas été une expérience désagréable pour autant et je lui accorde quand même un 7/10... ceux qui lui mettraient plus sont sans doute des dinosaures nostalgiques du point and click.



Spoiler Alert! 



Petite photo souvenir.

----------


## Momock

J'ai fini *Yomawari: Night Alone*. Malgré le "petit" souci dont j'avais déjà parlé (jeu trop permissif en laissant conserver les objets au joueur quand il meurt, ce qui pousse parfois à mourir exprès), j'ai bien été pris par l'ambiance, j'ai aimé la DA, et la grande variété d'ennemis et de situations m'ont tous bien mis en stress (y'a un passage sur la fin qui a failli avoir raison de ma patience, j'ai dû utiliser un "truc" pour pouvoir m'en tirer). Il m'a fallu 8 heures pour le finir, pas à 100% (on peut continuer à jouer après la fin pour compléter les quêtes secondaires/secrètes).

Le jeu est vendu trop cher pour ce qu'il propose quand-même (enfin là avec les 50% de réduc il est à 10€, ce qui est acceptable. Je recommande aux curieux d'attendre qu'il baisse encore et à ceux qui se sentent attirés par la DA/l'ambiance de se laisser piéger tant qu'il est encore en promo).

----------


## Herr Peter

> J'ai fini *Yomawari: Night Alone*. (...)


Dès que j'ai vu les premières images de ce jeu, j'ai été sous le charme. Gamekult l'avait descendu en test, mais là ton retour me donne bien envie de l'essayer.

----------


## znokiss

> *Cylne* 
> 
> Plus une ballade expérimentale et artistique qu'un jeu proprement dit, le gameplay se résume à traverser quelques mondes en activant parfois des mécanismes pour pouvoir poursuivre l'aventure et aussi quelques phases de plateforme bien légères. 
> On pense à Myst mais aussi à des jeux comme Kairo ou plus typiquement Hypocampal ou 9.03m pour leur atmosphère.
> 
> J'ai bien aimé le voyage dans des décors qui oscillent entre psychédélisme et onirisme, la musique à base de nappes de guitare et parfois quelques notes de piano.


Au vu de la page steam, il me rappelle *Mind : Path to Thalamus*...

Sinon, je dois être la seule autre personne au monde à avoir lancé *Hyppocampal*, mais sérieusement, y'a une atmosphère à .. ce truc ? Enfin, mis à part les vapeur de MarieJeanne... J'aime bien les jeux barrés, lents et atypiques, mais là, c'était un peu trop gravos pour amener quoi que ce soit au joueur, et cette maniabilité..gniiii !! J'ai persévéré 30mn pour essayer le comprendre le but de la chose, puis j'ai désinstallé parce que bon, faut pas exagérer.

Rien à voir avec le charme géométrique d'un Kairo ou d'un Trekker : Lost Glasses.


Sinon, j'ai terminé *Pony Island* hier, et j'ai aimé ça  :Cigare: . Du bien barré bordélique, "out of the box" et finalement plus frais qu'un long et chiant "*The Stanley Parable*", si on veut comparer à un jeu qui s'adresse directement au joueur. On retrouve d'ailleurs dans Pony Island les mêmes tics de narration qu'un *SUPERHOT*. Pour avoir plus ou moins enchainé les 2, ça m'a fait marrer.

----------


## Lucretia

*Banner Saga 1 !*

Entamé hier et fini dans la foulée. Je m'attendais pas à une telle qualité !
Des décors magnifiques, des combats tactiques intéressants.
Du coup j'ai pris le 2 direct !

----------


## banditbandit

> Sinon, je dois être la seule autre personne au monde à avoir lancé *Hyppocampal*, mais sérieusement, y'a une atmosphère à .. ce truc ? Enfin, mis à part les vapeur de MarieJeanne... J'aime bien les jeux barrés, lents et atypiques, mais là, c'était un peu trop gravos pour amener quoi que ce soit au joueur, et cette maniabilité..gniiii !! J'ai persévéré 30mn pour essayer le comprendre le but de la chose, puis j'ai désinstallé parce que bon, faut pas exagérer.
> 
> Rien à voir avec le charme géométrique d'un Kairo ou d'un Trekker : Lost Glasses.
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai terminé *Pony Island* hier, et j'ai aimé ça . Du bien barré bordélique, "out of the box" et finalement plus frais qu'un long et chiant "*The Stanley Parable*", si on veut comparer à un jeu qui s'adresse directement au joueur. On retrouve d'ailleurs dans Pony Island les mêmes tics de narration qu'un *SUPERHOT*. Pour avoir plus ou moins enchainé les 2, ça m'a fait marrer.



Cylne c'est fait par une seule personne un français, il a tout fait lui-même avec ses mimines, même la musique.


Hyppocampal, j'avais bien aimé le trippe psychédélique à la "2001 l'odyssée de l'espace". Puis trente minutes ça doit être le temps nécessaire pour le finir. 
Même qu'il me semble qu'il y a plusieurs fins, enfin faut vouloir ou pour tester le système de refroidissement de sa CG.  :;): 

 Pony Island, j'avais bien aimé aussi, c'était bien barré sans prendre le joueur pour un con, et les menus déstructurés c'était vraiment marrant.

----------


## Momock

> Dès que j'ai vu les premières images de ce jeu, j'ai été sous le charme. Gamekult l'avait descendu en test, mais là ton retour me donne bien envie de l'essayer.


Ah wé, 4 c'est vache. J'aurais plutôt vu un petit 6 (= à essayer à pas cher). Le mec critique les énigmes du jeu, mais j'ai envie de dire: quelles énigmes? J'en ai pas vu, moi. Il s'attendait à un jeu d'aventure?

Après il a raison sur le côté énervant/pétage de manette du jeu lors de certains passages. J'imagine qu'il faut aimer souffrir un minimum pour jouer à un survival-horror. Mais là encore: il s'attendait à quoi?

----------


## Chonko

*Narcosis*

Walking simulator de 3-4h environ. Le pitch est simple, vous faites parti d'une équipe d'ingénieurs sur un gisement sous marin de méthane. Lors d'une virée en extérieur en scaphandre high tech, une secousse sismique met à mal les structures habitables. Il va falloir survivre, savoir ce qu'est devenu l'équipage et remonter à la surface. Pour cela vous aurez besoin de faire régulièrement le plein d'O2 et vous défendre contre seiches et baudroies à l'aide de votre couteau de poche en parcourant intérieurs inondés et extérieurs abyssales, le tout accompagné par la voix off du narrateur. Les déplacements en scaphandre sont leeeeeeeeeents, du coup on a un propulseur qui se recharge rapidement.
Et bien c'est vraiment pas mal. Les environnements sont chouettes, on se sent étouffé. Le perso perd parfois la raison ce qui amène des moments de folie anxiogènes, mais rien d'horrifique. Graphiquement ça fait le taffe. Par contre techniquement ce n'est pas la joie, optimisation à la ramasse avec pas mal de stuttering. Mais rien que pour la fin ça valait le coup  ::o:  .

----------


## Wulfstan

J'ai fini *SquareCells* et *CrossCells* et je n'y ai pas retrouvé le plaisir et la complexité de résolution des *Hexcells*. Autant j'ai pu tranquillement faire 60 puzzles générés aléatoirement dans *Hexcells Inifinite* pour débloquer le dernier achievement, que je n'aurais pas fait la même chose dans ces deux-là. Bref, si comme moi vous n'êtes pas un fanatique des puzzles, je ne vous conseillerais que le pack *Hexcells*.


*Hexcells* > *SquareCells* > *CrossCells*

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon, j'ai terminé *Pony Island* hier, et j'ai aimé ça .




Spoiler Alert! 


Cette fin bordel  ::O: 

Je n'avais plus aucune idée de si j'étais encore dans le jeu ou pas. Juste pour ça, respect.

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai fini *Shantae: Risky's Revenge - Director's Cut*. Et c'était sympa. Bonne musique, style intéressant. Par contre, en tant que metroidvania, c'est médiocre (surtout que je suis en train de faire Hollow Knight, un excellent metroidvania) : carte toute petite, sans vraiment de repères au sein des zones, avec obligation de retraverser 50 fois les mêmes zones parce qu'à chaque fois que tu chopes un nouveau pouvoir, y a une petite salle qui se débloque avant, ennemis qui respawnent dès que tu sors de l'écran, téléporteurs dont pas un n'est dans la ville (donc à chaque fois que tu veux aller acheter un truc, obligé de te taper 30 secondes à retraverser la même zone pleine d'ennemis), largement assez de vie (et potions clairement pas chères vu le paquet de thunes que tu te fais en tuant des monstres), le jeu est très facile. Les boss sont des sacs à PV sur lesquels tu as en gros 5 secondes entre chaque attaque durant lesquelles tu mitrailles ton bouton X pour leur balancer une douzaine de coups (vais finir par casser ma manette, moi). Il y a une phase de shmup horizontal juste avant le boss de fin qui résume à peu près le reste du jeu : longue, blindée d'ennemis faciles à tuer qui droppent régulièrement de la vie au cas où tu te serais fait toucher.
Les donjons sont en revanche très bons et bien labyrinthiques, avec cependant des salles bien distinctes en apparence, j'aurais aimé que tout le jeu soit ainsi, c'est dommage. 6,5/10, j'ai bien aimé quand même et je lui aurais probablement donné plus si je n'avais pas fait d'office la comparaison avec Hollow Knight.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## azruqh

> J'ai fini *SquareCells* et *CrossCells* et je n'y ai pas retrouvé le plaisir et la complexité de résolution des *Hexcells*. Autant j'ai pu tranquillement faire 60 puzzles générés aléatoirement dans *Hexcells Inifinite* pour débloquer le dernier achievement, que je n'aurais pas fait la même chose dans ces deux-là. Bref, si comme moi vous n'êtes pas un fanatique des puzzles, je ne vous conseillerais que le pack *Hexcells*.


Je n'ai pas essayé *CrossCells* mais je te rejoins sur *SquareCells*, que j'ai trouvé moins bon que les *HexCells*. Je ne saurais dire à quoi ça tient, sans doute des mécaniques un poil moins efficaces ou moins marrantes, tout simplement, peut-être l'impression de travailler plus que de s'amuser, bref, moins emballé.

Par ailleurs, j'ai fini *10,000,000*, c'était très sympa. Un petit _match3_ mâtiné de rpg light, façon *Puzzle Quest* en beaucoup plus léger. Ici, on intervertit pas des tuiles mais on fait glisser des lignes et des colonnes. Il m'a fallu un petit temps d'adaptation, tenté que j'étais d'intervenir directement sur les tuiles, mais je me suis fait très vite à la mécanique du jeu. On peut lancer des sessions très courtes, un _run_ fait environ 2 minutes, un peu plus si vous êtes bon et on est toujours gratifié d'une récompense, en or ou en xp, qui permet notamment d'améliorer ses armes ou de débloquer des _buffs_. Ces derniers sont d'ailleurs très bien pensés dans la mesure où, selon vos objectifs, définis notamment par des mini-quêtes (tuer un dragon noir, gagner 800 bois et 800 pierres, accumuler 700,000 points, etc.), ils peuvent être tour à tour un atout ou un handicap. Vraiment bien aimé, surtout pour les 59 centimes d'euro qu'il coûte en ce moment sur *Steam*.

Du coup, je me prends *You Must Build A Boat*...

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup, je me prends *You Must Build A Boat*...


Bienvenu dans une machine à bouffer le temps qui passe  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai fini *Shantae: Risky's Revenge - Director's Cut*.


Je l'ai adoré ce jeu, déjà pour son univers mais surtout pour les timings aux poils du cul qu'il faut respecter pour optimiser les déplacements et les combats. Je l'ai même speedrun (obtenu tous les succès d'ailleurs) mais c'est super dur et pas mal RNG sur les drops de pognon, ça m'a découragé.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

You must building a boat  :Vibre:   ::wub::

----------


## schouffy

*Resident Evil 7*

Vraiment pas mal.

L'histoire n'est pas intéressante et l'écriture très mauvaise (fidèle à la série quoi), la dernière partie est bâclée, les combats sont pas géniaux (mais pas trop mal non plus).

MAIS

Ils ont réussi à faire un jeu d'horreur sans trop de jumpscares, une ambiance lourde et crasseuse, un gameplay lent et réussi, pas trop de frustration (y'a des checkpoints et l'inventaire est assez grand), une durée idéale (8h), on sait toujours quoi faire et où aller (peut-être un peu trop d'ailleurs, j'aurais aimé être un peu plus "paumé" sans doute), le rythme est bien géré. Je trouve le jeu magnifique et pour ne rien gâcher c'est super fluide.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Uncharted 2 remastered* en difficile. Il m'a bien fait criser sur certains gunfight. Y'a un boss final, pas fou non plus mais au moins il est là. Le scénar' est basique.

----------


## DeadFish

*Furi*, en 6 heures.

Ça va faire mec qui s'acharne mais je m'en cogne : ça me rappelle Nier en mieux. J'aime bien comment le jeu ne s’embarrasse pas trop de gras pour se focaliser sur les boss et leurs boulettes. Chaque bagarre se présente comme un petit puzzle avec ses propres ficelles qu'il faut apprendre à lire et mémoriser. Ça aurait pu confiner à la mongoliance parce que concrètement, ça reste du die & retry bête et méchant, mais les boss sont suffisamment différents pour apporter de la variété et la difficulté assez bien dosée pour pas galérer des heures sur le même guignol.

Sur la forme, c'est pas vilain. Faut aimer le violet, quoi. Et les lapins fétichistes qui se trimballent une perche à selfie. Plus gênant, c'est le manque de lisibilité parfois, la faute à trop d'effets pyrotechniques et au petit son qui indique normalement les contres. C'est complètement débile, ce truc, il est même pas synchronisé avec les mouvements et ça fait qu'induire en erreur. Ah oui et la musique, c'est juste du bruit pour jeunes drogués, elle pourrait ne pas être là qu'on remarquerait pas la différence (et on fait plus mélodieux avec des dessous de bras).

Je me sens pas de le bomber en Furieux ni de tenter le speedrun, parce que c'est vraiment un délire à part et que le jeu ne propose pas suffisamment de variété pour justifier que je boucle dessus au-delà du premier run avec les techniques naïves, mais au vu de quelques runs sur TuTube, il y a vraiment matière à le doser.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Perils of Man* que m'a offert Flad via cpcgifts. Un point'n click sympa malgré ses défauts (animations raides et plusieurs puzzles pas très logiques). La deuxième moitié était bien plus réussie en ce qui concerne les puzzles selon moi.

----------


## Orkestra

Pour l'event du backlog des canards généreux, j'ai terminé en environ 5 heures *Mirror's Edge* que je qualifierais de nanar(chiste) sympathoche.
Au niveau du gameplay ça va de "sympa sans plus" pour les phases de "parkour" que je n'aurais jamais réussi à maîtriser vraiment (du coup j'étais assez lent) au "vraiment bof" pour les phases de combats, d'autant moins top qu'à priori ce n'est pas pour elles que l'on joue à ce jeu (je joue en "normal" et j'ai été plusieurs fois frustré d'avoir à assommer un ennemi et à lui voler son arme pour canarder les autres. Sans ça, je n'arrivais pas à passer en fuyant agilement, comme j'aurais aimé pouvoir le faire. Ceci dit, il n'est pas a exclure que je sois simplement mauvais  ::ninja:: ). J'ai trouvé que le jeu n'était parfois pas assez explicite sur le chemin qu'on doit suivre (dommage pour les phases où l'on est poursuivi surtout) même si ça reste très dirigiste. Le scénario est con comme ses pieds, ce qui aura au moins eu le mérite de me faire sourire quelques fois.
Le jeu est très permissif avec des checkpoints tous les 3 mètres environ, du coup on ne galère jamais vraiment longtemps sur un passage et cette facilité fait que les défauts du jeu m'ont au final assez peu dérangé et que je lui attribue la formidable note de : pas-le-jeu-du-siècle-mais-pour-s'occuper-quelques-heures-c'est-pas-mal sur vingt.


Deuxième jeu terminé pour l'event du backlog : *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* en un poil moins de trois heures.
J'ai l'impression de dire ça de tous les jeux auxquels je joue en ce moment mais... ça aura été une belle petite balade ! Je n'ai pas spécialement accroché au scénario mais le jeu est plutôt joli et c'est un plaisir de découvrir l'univers dans lequel on évolue et qui est finalement assez surprenant et très vivant : que ce soit le village qu'on traverse au début du jeu ou toutes les petites "scénettes" qu'on croise au détour de l'aventure et qui ajoutent au plaisir de la découverte.
Au niveau du gameplay, l'idée de contrôler deux personnages avec un stick différent pour chacun est plutôt rigolote même si j'aurais apprécié une option pour que l'un des deux enfants suive automatiquement l'autre quand on avance et qu'il n'y a pas de puzzle à résoudre (j'ai parfois un peu de mal à me coordonner pour faire avancer les deux en même temps). Les puzzles/énigmes restent dans l'ensemble très faciles mais c'est plutôt commun dans ce genre de jeu dans lesquels l'histoire et/ou l'ambiance sont le vrai moteur pour faire avancer le joueur.
Un mini coup-de-gueule : _Brothers_ fait partie de ces jeux qui rendent le contrôle au joueur après une cinématique pour le faire marcher trois pas tout droit avant de lancer une nouvelle cinématique. Je trouve ça assez agaçant  ::P: 

Encore une surprise sympa pour cet event donc. Prochain sur ma liste... _Undertale_ !  ::):

----------


## Nono

*Batman : Arkham Origins*, deux ans après Arkham City

Ben c'est à peu près la même chose. Du coup je vais faire une liste comparative :

+ les combats de boss m'ont laissé une meilleure impression
+ le déroulé des événements m'a semblé plus fluide. J'étais moins tenté de papillonner hors mission principale
+ le niveau du chapelier fou est réussi, et beaucoup plus travaillé que dans City.
= gameplay identique
= on commence avec les mêmes armes, et on récupère les mêmes upgrades (la freeze grenade devient glue grenade, trop bien)
- en fait il y a une nouvelle arme, le gant électrique, mais elle est complètement cheatée.
- open world plus grand, mais moins réussi : tout finit par se ressembler
- pas de Catwoman (la diversité du gameplay en prend un coup)
- moins de passages originaux, comme chez Ras Al ghul, les sous-sol, ou le fief de Poison Ivy
- une relation beaucoup moins marquante entre Batman et ses antagonistes
- Batman est un gros bourrin qui donne l'impression de foncer dans le tas sans réfléchir. Alors que sa tête est mise à prix.
- Nigma : pffffff, trop de trucs, trop faciles à solutionner, et pas d'otages à délivrer comme dans City

En conclusion, le batman ultime, ce serait *Arkham City*, avec les niveaux de Firefly, de Deathstroke, et du chapelier fou de Batman Origins

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour l'event du backlog des canards généreux, j'ai terminé en environ 5 heures *Mirror's Edge* que je qualifierais de nanar(chiste) sympathoche.
> Au niveau du gameplay ça va de "sympa sans plus" pour les phases de "parkour" que je n'aurais jamais réussi à maîtriser vraiment (du coup j'étais assez lent) au "vraiment bof" pour les phases de combats, d'autant moins top qu'à priori ce n'est pas pour elles que l'on joue à ce jeu (je joue en "normal" et j'ai été plusieurs fois frustré d'avoir à assommer un ennemi et à lui voler son arme pour canarder les autres. Sans ça, je n'arrivais pas à passer en fuyant agilement, comme j'aurais aimé pouvoir le faire. Ceci dit, il n'est pas a exclure que je sois simplement mauvais ). J'ai trouvé que le jeu n'était parfois pas assez explicite sur le chemin qu'on doit suivre (dommage pour les phases où l'on est poursuivi surtout) même si ça reste très dirigiste.


Vrai pour la marche à suivre parfois pas évidente (dans un jeu de course c'est dommage).

Par contre, pour le manque de maîtrise, je pense que ça vaut le coup de faire du Time Trial dans les niveaux dédiés, et une fois qu'on se débrouille, de rejouer le solo en hard. Sauf sur certains passages obligés, les ennemis n'auront même pas le temps de te voir passer.

----------


## Kaelis

> + le niveau du chapelier fou est réussi, et beaucoup plus travaillé que dans City.


Ça remplace les niveaux de l'Épouvantail surtout. C'est le gros reproche que je ferais à ce jeu, le manque d'inspiration. Quasiment tout est repompé des jeux précédents (à outrance, le dernier boss est une sous-version du Freeze de City).

Pour le reste je suis plutôt d'accord, sauf pour le Batman impulsif. J'ai trouvé ça bien fait (même si exagéré) et c'est le sujet en plus, le 

Spoiler Alert! 


Bruce Wayne

 qui manque de recul et d'expérience.

----------


## Cabfire

Un petit Batman tout les 5 ans, comme Assassin's Creed, ça peut le faire !

----------


## Nono

> sauf pour le Batman impulsif. J'ai trouvé ça bien fait (même si exagéré) et c'est le sujet en plus, le 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bruce Wayne
> 
>  qui manque de recul et d'expérience.


Oui, je suis d'accord avec ça. Les ennemis aussi font leur entrée, donc pas de relation "je t'aime moi non plus" avec Batman. Malheureusement le sujet dessert le jeu. Ils prennent le temps d'introduire la relation Alfred / Batman, mais c'est super mal foutu je trouve. Ça m'a beaucoup moins touché qu'un Batman incapable de sauver son pire ennemi par exemple.

Le dernier boss passe vachement mieux que Mr Freeze quand même. D'ailleurs dans mon Batman Arkham fantasmé, Mr Freeze serait remplacé par le Bane d'Origins.

----------


## FrousT

> Ah oui et la musique, c'est juste du bruit pour jeunes drogués, elle pourrait ne pas être là qu'on remarquerait pas la différence (et on fait plus mélodieux avec des dessous de bras).

----------


## DeadFish



----------


## Zerger

Bon là c'est du lourd ! *Zombie Night Terror* fini à 100% avec tous les objectifs secondaires  :Cigare: 



Pour faire court, une sorte de Lemmings avec des zombies, mais pas que !

Le jeu n'est pas très compliqué, même si certains objectifs secondaires peuvent vous donner du fil à retordre (20h pour finir le jeu mine de rien!), et si les premiers niveaux sont très dirigistes, cela devient rapidement très libre au niveau du gameplay. Il y a énormément de capacités et de possibilités offerts dans les niveaux pour que plusieurs solutions soient possibles. J'avais peur que l'on tourne vite en rond, mais le jeu se renouvelle très bien avec quelques boss très sympas à combattre et des missions assez variées (la toute dernière mission avec les failles temporelles est bien pensée).



Mais la force de ce jeu ce n'est pas tant son gameplay que son univers. Malgré sa DA pixel-art minimaliste, les animations sont superbes et rendent les zombies presque attachants  ::P:  Niveau décors, j'ai été agréablement surpris, on commence par parcourir des égouts, un métro, un hopital etc... pour finir par une base secrète, une fusée spatiale et carrément une base lunaire avec le DLC gratos sorti il y a quelques temps!
Et surtout, le jeu est bourré de détails drôles et de référence en tout genre. Left 4 Dead, Terminator, Mac Donald, Daft Punk, Donkey Kong, 2001 Odyssey, Rick&Morty.... Chaque niveau est l'occasion d'ouvrir l'oeil et guetter un dialogue inattendu entre deux personnes ou une petite référence déguisée.

 

Un excellent puzzle game, qui peut parfois se montrer sportif quand on doit microgérer ses zombies à différents endroits simultanément, et qui vaut carrément son prix!!!  ::wub::

----------


## Harest

Fini *Outland* (en 7h30) qui avait été donné gratuitement il y a peu de temps. J'avais pas fait gaffe qu'il y avait un aspect metroidvania en plus de l'action plates-formes. Ceci étant ça reste assez linéaire et le backtracking est surtout là pour aller choper divers secrets (et upgrades sûrement).
On débloque pas mal de pouvoirs au fil du temps et y'a un système de switch façon Ikaruga avec des boulettes et des ennemis rouges et bleus. Les ennemis étant vulnérables qu'à l'autre couleur et vous ne prenez pas de dégâts des boulettes de la même couleur que vous.
Les boss sont bien foutus. Ma préférence allant au 3ème, une araignée. Et le dernier est pas mal non plus mais j'ai un peu grugé en ayant vu (après une session fails dessus) la speedrun strat  ::ninja:: . J'avais oublié un des pouvoirs sur LB qui permet de cancel les boulettes mais aussi de faire des dégâts (

Spoiler Alert! 


ça permet de skip les phases avec les cristaux à péter durant lesquelles les soeurs sont invunérables ; ouep c'est complétement craqué

).

Bref, un bon action-platformer 2d.
_NB : Pour une raison inconnue, j'ai dû diminuer la qualité graphique du jeu alors que ma conf est supérieure à celle recommandée (fps drops de 60 à 40 parfois). Dans le jeu il n'y a que élevée ou faible, mais en modifiant le fichier .cfg dans appdata j'ai trouvé moyenne. La seule personne ayant eu un problème similaire avait aussi une 7870 sur le forum Steam._

----------


## Wulfstan

Fini *The Silent Age*, petit jeu d'aventure temporel en point & click très simple. Bonne histoire, ambiances sonore et visuelle très appréciables, j'en ai largement eu pour mon euro !  ::):

----------


## schouffy

> Bon là c'est du lourd ! *Zombie Night Terror* fini à 100% avec tous les objectifs secondaires


Ce jeu ne m'intéresse pas vraiment, mais je trouve qu'il pète vraiment visuellement !

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, j'ai été vachement surpris de l'ambiance qu'arrive à créer le jeu avec aussi peu de couleurs et d'aussi gros pixels  ::P:

----------


## Tixu

Fini Horizon Zero Dawn, un monde magnifique et un gameplay aux petits oignons (j'ai trouvé Aloy vraiment agréable à contrôler). Mon seul vrai regret : une écriture en demi teinte, voir franchement mauvaise sur les quêtes secondaires en particulier, dommage car ça brise souvent l'immersion.

Mais à part ça, c'est un super jeu.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Telltale, Game of thrones series* 6 épisodes, une famille secondaire avec une histoire proche des Stark. Un scénar' digne de la série, comme la série tv est toujours dans le gimmick "qui va mourir ? qui va trahir qui ?" et bien le jeu est pareil. ça fait le travail mais hélas ce jeu est pensé pour avoir une saison 2... Ce qui est stupide. 
Vivement que la hype Game of thrones passe car je pense que beaucoup vont passer à autre chose tant l'évolution de cette saga est d'un bancal abyssal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Batman : Arkham Origins*, deux ans après Arkham City


La première apparation du jeu du joker est classe. La première collab' avec la fille du commissaire aussi, le quiproquo entre Harley quinzel et le joker classe.
Niveau gameplay c'est idem que le précédent mais niveau histoire je trouve que l'enchainement des ennemis au fil de l'histoire et des quêtes annexes fait moins artificiel que dans City.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Arkham Origins avait aussi un mode multi ultra original et bien pensé (il est sorti à l'époque où TOUS les jeux devaient avoir du multi...), mais rapidement déserté et délaissé par l'éditeur. C'est dommage car sur le principe, on retrouvait un peu du multi des Assassins Creed et autre Splinter Cell (avec un léger parfum de MOBA), avec du multi asymétrique, mais à trois équipes.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Just Cause 3*

Globalement j'ai bien apprécié le jeu, et il est selon dans la droite lignée de l'opus précédent, donc j'ai eu ce que j'attendais niveau gameplay. Bon, pour résumer:

Les +:
-Medici, la nouvelle aire de jeu, a du charme et est plaisante à parcourir en plus d'être très vaste.
-La _wingsuit_, qui vient s'ajouter au combo grapin-parachute, et un vrai plus en terme de gameplay et de plaisir de jeu.
-Pas aussi dégueulassement optimisé que certains disent (en tout cas sur une GTX 1060 6gb), même si tout n'est pas parfait.
-Le plaisir de toujours mieux maîtriser son arsenal et de faire de cascades de plus en plus folles.
-Trouver des munitions est bien moins galère que dans JC2.
-L'histoire est bateau, mais les détails supplémentaires sur le passé du héro lui apportent un peu plus d'épaisseur.
-Les défis, qui sont funs et nous pousse à mieux jouer (et c'est aussi avec eux seulement que l'on peut améliorer notre équipement). Je pensais que ça allait être chiant, mais à ma grande surprise non.
-Plus de QTE à faire quand on vole un véhicule ennemi.

Les -:
-Les explosions qui font chuter le _framerate_, et certains lieux aussi pour des raisons vraiment obscure (genre un petit village fait ramer alors que la capitale pas du tout).
-Les effets météo, globalement inférieurs à ceux du précédent opus.
-Le rendu à grande distance, lui aussi inférieur à celui de JC2, et les montagnes sont moins impressionnantes.
-Quand notre héro chute et passe en mode ragdoll (et donc incontrôlable) pendant qu'on se faire tirer dessus, très rageant.
-Les premières missions, qui demandent tout de suite une bonne maîtrise de notre arsenal alors qu'à ce moment du jeu, on débute gauchement.
-L'affrontement final, nul à chier (on affronte le vilain dans son super-hélico-du-futur-et-qui-ricane-quand-il-nous-tire-dessus), on sent un certain manque d'inspiration.
-Le pilotage des motos, absolument dégueulasse (alors que les voitures, sans être géniales, font le taf).
-Par pitié, n'y jouez pas à la manette.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Arkham Origins avait aussi un mode multi ultra original et bien pensé (il est sorti à l'époque où TOUS les jeux devaient avoir du multi...), mais rapidement déserté et délaissé par l'éditeur. C'est dommage car sur le principe, on retrouvait un peu du multi des Assassins Creed et autre Splinter Cell (avec un léger parfum de MOBA), avec du multi asymétrique, mais à trois équipes.


Du Multi des AC, je vois pas où, tout comme du parfum de "MOBA". C'était du TDM à capture somme toute classique mais avec le twist de la "3eme équipe" qui elle lorgnait en effet sur le multi de Splinter Cell ou de Riddick avec une asymétrie basé sur l'infiltration.

----------


## Zodex

> Fini *Just Cause 3*
> 
> Globalement j'ai bien apprécié le jeu, et il est selon dans la droite lignée de l'opus précédent, donc j'ai eu ce que j'attendais niveau gameplay. Bon, pour résumer:
> 
> Les +:
> -Medici, la nouvelle aire de jeu, a du charme et est plaisante à parcourir en plus d'être très vaste.
> -La _wingsuit_, qui vient s'ajouter au combo grapin-parachute, et un vrai plus en terme de gameplay et de plaisir de jeu.
> -Pas aussi dégueulassement optimisé que certains disent (en tout cas sur une GTX 1060 6gb), même si tout n'est pas parfait.
> -Le plaisir de toujours mieux maîtriser son arsenal et de faire de cascades de plus en plus folles.
> ...


Marrant, je le fait en ce moment pour me reposer entre deux sessions de Dark Souls 3. Je joue au c/s (sauf pour conduire ou piloter), mais j'ai un soucis, le curseur de la souris est décalé par rapport à ce qui est pointé dans les menus (genre pour sélectionner un mod je doit mettre le pointeur au dessus de l'icône), c'est assez chiant mais ça passe. Sinon je ne sais pas si c'est le fait d'alterner manette/clavier-souris à la volée, mais au bout d'un moment le jeu me fait disparaître mon curseur, et les touches affichées à l'écran (genre dans les menus) sont celles d'une manette.
Et je suis tombé récemment dur un défi apparemment impossible à maxer, à cause d'un bug qui fait que les véhicules que l'on doit exploser (Laguna Blast) n'explosent pas, donc impossible d'avoir 5/5.
A part tout ça, je m'éclate, je suis tout le temps à >60fps toutafond sur un portable, et le fait de pouvoir "rembobiner" les grappins permettent vraiment des trucs super fun, c'est à se demander comment on faisait dans JC1 et 2...

----------


## Herr Peter

Ah j'ai pas eu de soucis avec le curseur, mais je pense que ça vient effectivement du fait de passer par 2 mode de contrôles différents. 

Pour la Laguna Blast, c'est étrange, j'ai pas eu ce bug. Essaie peut-être d'y revenir plus tard pour "débloquer" le bug.

----------


## Zodex

> Ah j'ai pas eu de soucis avec le curseur, mais je pense que ça vient effectivement du fait de passer par 2 mode de contrôles différents. 
> 
> Pour la Laguna Blast, c'est étrange, j'ai pas eu ce bug. Essaie peut-être d'y revenir plus tard pour "débloquer" le bug.


J'ai fini par réussir après plusieurs dizaines d'essais, en passant par la plage.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

*Life Is Strange*

Une histoire touchante et des mécaniques sympa, des thèmes sérieux abordés avec maturité... J'ai accroché du début a la fin avec ce jeu, et pourtant je suis plutot FPS d'habitude.
C'est super sympa de jouer la fille timide qui devient de plus en plus sure d'elle a mesure qu'elle manipule de mieux en mieux le temps.
J'ai particulièrement aimé le format en épisode, qui donne des occasions prédécoupés pour faire une pause. Mais du coup j'ai torché le jeu en 3 jours.

Et maintenant... Je suis sur ma faim. J'ai besoin de retourner au lycée, de continuer dans les histoire d'adolescents perdus et de quotidiens sérieux
D'empêcher des suicides, de me confronter a des dilemmes moraux et au final, de me demander si je n'empire pas les choses en voulant trop bien faire...
Par pitié si un canard connaisseur du genre m'entend, j'ai besoin de recommendations pour des titres similaires sur PC, histoire de continuer a m'endormir le soir en pensant a une belle histoire.

----------


## La Chouette

Deux jeux finis dans le cadre de l'event du backlog :

*F.E.A.R. 3*

C'était pas mauvais. Je n'ai jamais joué aux deux premiers, donc je ne peux pas comparer, mais j'ai trouvé l'ambiance correcte, le système de couverture plutôt bien fichu, les armes étaient sympas et assez variées (en plus des classiques, il y a une arme à rayon plasma qui fait brûler les ennemis et un fusil à clous). Les phases en mécha sont top, on a bien l'impression d'avoir un plus gros pénis que les ennemis. Par contre, les ennemis sont des putains de tanks. Sur les ennemis normaux, ça va, parce qu'en tirant dans la tête, tu les dégommes quand même assez vite, et la régen' de vie fait bien son taff si tu restes planqué comme un lâche. Mais sur les "boss" (méchas et phase commanders), ça peut vite être long. Généralement, le jeu fournit assez d'armes puissantes et de grenades pour y parvenir sans trop de mal. Mais dans le niveau 7 (sur 8, chacun d'entre eux durant entre une demi heure et une heure), on doit combattre vers la fin deux Phase Commanders d'un coup. Des types qui prennent trois ans à mourir, ont une arme vachement puissante et peuvent se téléporter. Quand il y en a un, ça va, tu le surveilles et s'il disparait tu te cherches une nouvelle planque. Mais quand il y en a deux, il est tout simplement impossible de se mettre à couvert puisque pendant que tu tires sur l'un d'eux, l'autre apparait derrière toi et te défonce. En tant que personne mauvaise en FPS et qui n'aime pas ça, j'ai dû passer le jeu en facile pour ce combat, et même comme ça, j'ai galéré et je suis mort vachement souvent (alors que j'ai fait tout le reste du jeu en normal sans trop de mal). Pour moi, le jeu vaut pas plus de 6/10 (enlevez deux points si vous avez joué aux deux premiers, si j'en crois les reviews Steam). Comme dit au début, c'est pas mauvais. Mais c'est quand même loin d'être bon.



Spoiler Alert! 






*Zombie Boom* (dans la catégorie "jeu de merde")

C'était bien une baalimade. Heureusement, c'était court. Une heure et quart pour tout finir avec le gold sur chaque niveau, en utilisant une soluce. Enfin, une soluce... vu que la physique est mal branlée et aléatoire, si tu places pas les gros jpeg moches au pixel près, t'auras pas le bon résultat, donc même avec la soluce, j'ai parfois dû recommencer encore et encore certains niveaux. Le tout en écoutant une musique immonde. Heureusement, on peut la désactiver. Une fois en jeu. Pas moyen de couper la musique (au volume très élevé, je l'entends clairement en mettant le volume de Windows à 2) depuis le menu. Il y a donc 60 niveaux moches au total, dont on sent qu'ils ont été faits à la va-vite, comme tous les autres jeux du studio (du même genre, tous aussi mal notés), probablement en repompant des éléments de leur jeu précédent (puisqu'on vous demande de faire les niveaux en un minimum de coups pour obtenir le "diamond" avant de vous montrer un beau cerveau en or et de vous dire sur la page des achievements que vous avez obtenu le "gold"). La physique est foireuse, comme je l'ai dit, les sprites sont mal découpés, le curseur ne s'aligne pas bien avec les grenades, des morceaux de niveau sont en dehors de l'écran si vous ne jouez pas en plein écran. Ca vaut 3/10. Et encore, parce que le calvaire était court et qu'il y a des cartes à vendre (le premier achievement du jeu, facile, n'a d'ailleurs été obtenu que par 7% des joueurs alors que le temps de jeu médian est de 4h50 selon Steamspy). Et pour finir, petite collection de screenshots de boules qui ne roulent pas :



Spoiler Alert! 








(pour chaque image, le tout est immobile, je n'ai pas pris de screenshots de trucs en mouvement)

----------


## LeChameauFou

> *Life Is Strange*
> 
> Par pitié si un canard connaisseur du genre m'entend, j'ai besoin de recommendations pour des titres similaires sur PC, histoire de continuer a m'endormir le soir en pensant a une belle histoire.


Le Life is strange qui sort en aout ? 
Le walking dead telltale saison 1 ?

----------


## Anhumes

Pas un jeu mais la série 13 reasons why. Par contre tu ne seras que spectateur et tu te détruiras moralement pour plusieurs jours.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Sinon je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit
En terme d'immersion avec les (ou un des) personnages dans un point and click. Clairement, la saison 1 de *the walking dead telltale* de 2012. Le jeu j'ai du le faire 3 fois alors que c'est le genre de jeu qu'on laisse tomber assez facilement une fois finit. L'épisode 2 est particulièrement ... j'en dis pas plus.
Nul besoin d'avoir lu les bd, ni d'avoir vu l'horrible série tv.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Sinon je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit
> En terme d'immersion avec les (ou un des) personnages dans un point and click. Clairement, la saison 1 de *the walking dead telltale* de 2012. Le jeu j'ai du le faire 3 fois alors que c'est le genre de jeu qu'on laisse tomber assez facilement une fois finit. L'épisode 2 est particulièrement ... j'en dis pas plus.
> Nul besoin d'avoir lu les bd, ni d'avoir vu l'horrible série tv.


Je vais tester merci  ::):  C'est vrai que tout le monde applaudit ce jeu pour son histoire. Je vois voir tout ca, mais déjà le thème zombie fait ptet un peu moins sérieux que les ados dans les lycées.
M'enfin je jugerai que quand j'aurai joué.

----------


## Euklif

> Deux jeux finis dans le cadre de l'event du backlog


Tout le monde en parle mais j'ai pas trouvé un seul topic avec ce titre. Vous vous êtes tapé un trip en secret  ::unsure:: ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Tout le monde en parle mais j'ai pas trouvé un seul topic avec ce titre. Vous vous êtes tapé un trip en secret ?


C'est sur le topic des généreux (même s'il n'est pas obligatoire de faire des gifts pour pouvoir s'inscrire). Evilblacksheep, l'organisatrice d'origine, avait pensé faire un topic rien que pour ça, mais les gens étaient plutôt pour garder le truc sur le topic des généreux (surtout que l'inscription se fait sur CPCgifts). Si tu veux, je peux prévenir lorsque la prochaine édition aura lieu, c'est pas bien compliqué de rajouter une liste au fichier.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Je vais tester merci  C'est vrai que tout le monde applaudit ce jeu pour son histoire. Je vois voir tout ca, mais déjà le thème zombie fait ptet un peu moins sérieux que les ados dans les lycées.
> M'enfin je jugerai que quand j'aurai joué.


sachant que sans the walking dead, pas de life is strange. Telltale a vraiment relancé le point and click en 2012 en privilégiant la narration et les choix (logiques, moraux ...) aux mécaniques de backtracking/va-et-vient et énigmes foireuses propre au genre. 
Quant aux zombies... c'est presque une toile de fond sans la saison 1.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Life Is Strange*
> 
> ...
> Par pitié si un canard connaisseur du genre m'entend, j'ai besoin de recommendations pour des titres similaires sur PC, histoire de continuer a m'endormir le soir en pensant a une belle histoire.


Gone Home est tout à fait la cible de ce que tu recherches.




> Deux jeux finis dans le cadre de l'event du backlog :
> 
> *F.E.A.R. 3*
> 
> 
> ...
> Mais dans le niveau 7 (sur 8, chacun d'entre eux durant entre une demi heure et une heure), on doit combattre vers la fin deux Phase Commanders d'un coup. Des types qui prennent trois ans à mourir, ont une arme vachement puissante et peuvent se téléporter. Quand il y en a un, ça va, tu le surveilles et s'il disparait tu te cherches une nouvelle planque. Mais quand il y en a deux, il est tout simplement impossible de se mettre à couvert puisque pendant que tu tires sur l'un d'eux, l'autre apparait derrière toi et te défonce. En tant que personne mauvaise en FPS et qui n'aime pas ça, j'ai dû passer le jeu en facile pour ce combat, et même comme ça, j'ai galéré et je suis mort vachement souvent (alors que j'ai fait tout le reste du jeu en normal sans trop de mal).


Dans l'ensemble le jeu n'est pas bien difficile, si mes souvenirs sont bons j'ai du utiliser un bouclier, très efficace même contre les Phase Commanders.

----------


## La Chouette

> Dans l'ensemble le jeu n'est pas bien difficile, si mes souvenirs sont bons j'ai du utiliser un bouclier, très efficace même contre les Phase Commanders.


Le jeu me faisait spawner à l'opposé de la pièce contenant le bouclier. En difficulté normale, je me faisais tuer avant de pouvoir l'atteindre, quoi que je fasse. Le reste du jeu n'était pas bien difficile en effet. Quand je mourais, c'est juste parce que je faisais une connerie. Y a juste ce moment là qui était complètement con.

----------


## banditbandit

> Le jeu me faisait spawner à l'opposé de la pièce contenant le bouclier. En difficulté normale, je me faisais tuer avant de pouvoir l'atteindre, quoi que je fasse.


Si ça se trouve on parle même pas du même niveau.  :;): 

Le truc qui m'a le plus fait suer c'est le gros boss et son rayon de la mort qui tue au début dans les hauteurs de la favélas... je ne sais si il avait trop de respawn des soldats mais qu'est-ce que c'était chaud.  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Si ça se trouve on parle même pas du même niveau. 
> 
> Le truc qui m'a le plus fait suer c'est le gros boss et son rayon de la mort qui tue au début dans les hauteurs de la favélas... je ne sais si il avait trop de respawn des soldats mais qu'est-ce que c'était chaud.


Lui ne m'a pas vraiment posé problème, en allant de cover en cover, j'ai réussi à atteindre l'hélico sans avoir à le tuer.

----------


## jeanviens

*Rage*

Venant seulement de changer de pc avec une carte graphique pouvant faire tourner le jeu, je n'ai pu le faire que maintenant.

Ma critique sera simple : tous les à-côtés (course, histoire,...) sont moyens mais les gunfights sont excellents, les sensations sont au top et cela suffit à en faire un bon jeu. 
Le problème c'est que les courses sont chiantes, l'histoire est inexistante, la fin un peu abrupte (même si cohérente et ne nécessitant pas forcément une suite).

A acheter si vous aimez les FPS péchus.

Je ne possède pas le DLC schorchers, il est bon ? du même niveau que le jeu ?

----------


## schouffy

Ouais, le DLC est cool. Tu retrouves pas des passages du niveau de la ville fantôme mais y'a vraiment d'excellents moments.

----------


## Kaelis

> *F.E.A.R. 3*
> 
> C'était pas mauvais.


 ::mellow:: 




> Je n'ai jamais joué aux deux premiers


Pfiou, j'allais appeler les flics mais ça passe pour cette fois  :tired:

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini 2 jeux ce week-end.

Alors d'un coté *Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair*

Visual Novel japonais, croisé d'un Phoenix wright. Ambiance déjantée au programme mixé avec un morbide venu du pays du soleil levant. 

J'ai beaucoup aimé, le 2ème volet faisant mieux que le 1 pour moi. L'écriture est vraiment sympathique et finalement toute la meta histoire autour me satisfait pas mal. 

Du coup j'ai assez peur pour le 3ème épisode, ça va être chaud de garder le niveau. 

Ensuite assez court *What Remain Of Edith Finch*

Walking Simulator héritier de Gone Home, j'en avais entendu beaucoup de bien et finalement je retiendrais surtout le jeu pour la maison et l'intelligence des petites phases de gameplay qui ont le bon ton de ne jamais se répéter.

 Par contre je suis plus mitigé sur ce qu'on essaye de me faire passer niveau émotions, cela à fonctionné à moitié sur moi. Peu de chance que je me rappel de la chose longtemps.

----------


## BaneRequiem

Fini *Nier : Automata*

Les 5 fins principales et quelques fins alakon. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sauvegarde effacée

.

 ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## Cabfire

Bien joué... tu as fais ce qu'il fallait, nous sommes fière de toi.

----------


## Louck

*Half-minute Hero* (d'abord sur PC, finis sur PSP)

L'idée du jeu où il faut jouer contre le chrono pour sauver le monde me branche bien. Le jeu est bien conçu autour de cette idée de course contre le temps, du coup tout a été simplifié et dans le bon sens. Tout ca avec une bonne tranche d'humour  ::): .
Le jeu de base est assez fun jusqu'à la fin. Il y a quelques moments où c'est répétitif, mais ca passe relativement bien.
Il y a des objectifs secondaires pour pouvoir explorer un peu plus le contenu du jeu, voir pour obtenir des fins différents.


Par contre ce qui me chagrine le plus, c'est les autres modes de jeu.
Leurs idées ne sont pas mauvaises, c'est assez original et ca change un peu du jeu de base. Sauf que les développeurs ont gardés en tête qu'il fallait y mettre obligatoirement 30 niveaux pour chacun des modes, qu'il faut faire obligatoirement pour pouvoir accéder aux derniers modes de jeu (qui sont les plus intéressants, de mon point de vue). Après une dizaine de niveau, ces modes devenaient chiant à jouer.

Ceci, plus le fait qu'il fallait grinder une centaine de niveau comme un idiot dans le jeu de base, pour pouvoir accéder à un niveau caché.


Bref, j'ai du me forcer à jouer ces parties en mode rush pour pouvoir profiter du contenu de base du jeu. C'est un peu moche.
Mais en outre de cette mauvaise partie, le jeu est assez fun à jouer  ::): .

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Troisième partie de DISHONORED2 en jouant Emilie 
pour la deuxième fois et en sauvant Stilton. La première fois je l'avais trucidé sans me rendre compte que 
s'était lui. Bonne fin Dunwall baigne dans la joie et l'allégresse . 
                                        Vivement Septembre pour mater le retour des Méchants .

----------


## makiayoyo

> *Rage*
> 
> Je ne possède pas le DLC schorchers, il est bon ? du même niveau que le jeu ?


oui, court mais péchu !

----------


## FrousT

J'ai fini *Shadow of Mordor* (17h)

C'était pas si mal pour 4 euros, le jeu est sympa, on se prend au jeu, avoir le choix du style de jeu qu'on veut (infiltration/combat). Il y a toujours des trucs à faire (open world power) mais comme beaucoup l'on dit, on se retrouve à faire souvent la même chose en fait... Du coup passé une dizaine d'heure de jeu, j'ai commencé à rush les mission principales pour arriver au boss de fin (lol?) et désinstaller définitivement le jeu sans me retourner.

Et la maniabilité du perso était à la fois bien foutu, le sprint efficace, il peux escalader presque partout c'est cool, mais c'est aussi catastrophique quand il se bloque un peu n'importe où  :Facepalm:  (Geralt style...)

Du coup c'était un bon jeu, pas un grand jeu, mais un bon jeu popcorn sans prise de tête. A 4 euros je valide le temps passé dessus !

----------


## esprex

D'ailleurs si vous voulez gagner en visibilité, prenez cheat engine et augmentez le Fov, il y a des tutos sur le net. De base c'est juste horrible.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Shadow of Mordor a été un des premiers jeux à proposer une mode photo d'ailleurs, j'y ai passé des heures entière, et IMPOSSIBLE de prendre le moteur physique en erreur, jamais un polygone de bras qui en chevauche un autre durant les combats, c'est vraiment hallucinant à ce niveau.

----------


## La Chouette

> Pfiou, j'allais appeler les flics mais ça passe pour cette fois


Pour ça que j'ai dit ça : "6/10 (enlevez deux points si vous avez joué aux deux premiers, si j'en crois les reviews Steam)"

----------


## pikkpi

*Hollow Knight* - True ending

C'était génial, et en plus super généreux en contenu ( comparé à Owlboy que j'avais terminé juste avant ) pour le prix.

DA, zique, univers, gameplay rien à r'dir' ( iléla ), c'est on ne peut plus parfaitissime.

2 petits regrets :
- On choppe le double saut relativement tard
- L'accès à la vraie fin est quand même un poil "trop" difficile

Et la team cherry annonce des majs avec du contenu gratuit. J'en suis limite à regretter de ne pas les avoir arrosés de brouzoufs lors du kickstarter.

----------


## Kaelis

> Pour ça que j'ai dit ça : "6/10 (enlevez deux points si vous avez joué aux deux premiers, si j'en crois les reviews Steam)"


Le premier, il faut se rendre service et se le faire.  C'est un super défouloir et techniquement ça se tient encore très bien (textures fines, effets de lumières ultra propres).

Il a ses défauts mais ça reste un de mes FPS favoris  :Bave:  Et quand je dis "un de mes", c'est un parmi deux voire trois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> - On choppe le double saut relativement tard


Ça m'a pas gêné perso, je viens de le chopper avec 8h30 heures au compteur. C'est le quatrième pouvoir pour se déplacer plus facilement, j'ai eu les trois précédents à un rythme régulier.

----------


## La Chouette

> Le premier, il faut se rendre service et se le faire.  C'est un super défouloir et techniquement ça se tient encore très bien (textures fines, effets de lumières ultra propres).
> 
> Il a ses défauts mais ça reste un de mes FPS favoris  Et quand je dis "un de mes", c'est un parmi deux voire trois.


J'ai que le 2 et le 3. Comme beaucoup des jeux de mon backlog, je sais même plus où je les ai chopés.

----------


## Astasloth

Je viens de finir *Deponia Doomsday* à l'instant, en presque 11 heures de jeu.

Pour les amateurs de point'n click et ceux qui ont déjà apprécié la trilogie Deponia, ce 4e opus ne pourra que plaire. En tout cas, je me suis beaucoup amusée. 
On retrouve notre idiot de Rufus dans une histoire qui, cette fois, nous conduit à détruire complétement la ligne temporelle de Deponia pour essayer de modifier ce qui se produit dans les derniers instants de Goodbye Deponia (le 3e opus de la série qui était censé être le dernier). Évidemment, cela conduit à des situations de plus en plus loufoques et désespérées...
On retrouve donc l'humour des précédents en plus des énigmes toujours aussi ridicules qui demandent d'avoir l'esprit assez tordu que pour inventer des utilités idiotes aux objets que l'on possède dans son inventaire.

Franchement, cette suite méritait d'exister.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je viens de finir *Deponia Doomsday* à l'instant, en presque 11 heures de jeu.
> 
> Pour les amateurs de point'n click et ceux qui ont déjà apprécié la trilogie Deponia, ce 4e opus ne pourra que plaire. En tout cas, je me suis beaucoup amusée. 
> On retrouve notre idiot de Rufus dans une histoire qui, cette fois, nous conduit à détruire complétement la ligne temporelle de Deponia pour essayer de modifier ce qui se produit dans les derniers instants de Goodbye Deponia (le 3e opus de la série qui était censé être le dernier). Évidemment, cela conduit à des situations de plus en plus loufoques et désespérées...
> On retrouve donc l'humour des précédents en plus des énigmes toujours aussi ridicules qui demandent d'avoir l'esprit assez tordu que pour inventer des utilités idiotes aux objets que l'on possède dans son inventaire.
> 
> Franchement, cette suite méritait d'exister.


Merci pour ton retour, c'est pas toujours simple de trouver un avis sur ce jeu. Je me permets un copier/coller vers le topic du point'n'click!

----------


## Supergounou

*Hollow Knight*, enfin à 100% avec la 

Spoiler Alert! 


fin alternative

.

Metroid-like. Des trucs glauques sévissent en profondeur chez le peuple des insectes.

Vraiment un bon Metroid-like, peut-être même l'un des meilleurs du genre tellement tout semble calibré au cheveux près. Le gameplay est fluide, précis, assez profond pour être intéressant jusqu'au bout du jeu, grâce à toutes les upgrades qu'on peut trouver. Même les feedbacks sont bons et utiles. Le level design fait plaisir à voir, beaucoup de surprises à découvrir, certaines facilement, d'autres BEAUCOUP moins, des tonnes de raccourcis et de bidules planqués. Les boss sont en moyenne excellents, montées d'adrénaline garanties. Courbe de progression exemplaire, avec un vrai sentiment de puissance qui se fait progressivement au cours de la progression.

Par contre: narration en demi-teinte, perso ça ne me dérange pas. Début de jeu un peu simplet et linéaire. Les musiques un peu en retraits, c'est pas qu'elles sont mauvaises mais elles tournent vite en rond et sont oubliables. Quelques soucis niveau technique avec quelques freezes lorsque beaucoup de particules. Rien de bien méchants.

Pour ceux qui voudraient prolonger l'expérience et essayer les défis les plus durs, le end-game est complètement hallucinant. Des boss très balèzes, une arène bien balèze, une course où il ne faut pas se faire toucher bien balèze, un parcours de plateforme très très balèze, encore des boss... Vraiment il y a de quoi faire, la durée de vie passe directement de 22h pour finir le jeu contre 35h pour le 100% (+2h pour le boss des boss), tout ça nécessitera en plus un bon apprentissage du jeu, c'est limite die&retry. Et encore, j'ai vu en parcourant le wiki qu'il y a d'autres choses que je n'ai pas découvertes mais qui ne comptent pas dans le 100%.

En fait il y a comme une énorme cohérence entre tous les éléments du jeu, gamplay, maniabilité, DA, etc..., qui fait qu'on a constamment envie de relancer le jeu. L'exploration y est tellement bien fichue, c'est vraiment un régal d'avancer à tâtons, en essayant d'imaginer vers quelle prochaine surprise on se dirige. Mais en plus il y a du challenge pour ceux qui en veulent, avec un end-game bien corsé mais toujours intelligent. GOTY 2017.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Get Even*.

C'était laborieux, très laborieux et c'est dommage parce que l'histoire est très sympathique, un thriller psychologique qui a son lot de rebondissement (parfois un peu trop gros comme la fin) et qui donne envie de savoir le fin mot de l'histoire. Heureusement qu'il y avait ça sinon je n'aurais jamais terminé le jeu car quasiment tout ce qui concerne le gameplay est mauvais. En fait, j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir un walking simulator avec un peu d'enquête (on a un téléphone portable qui permet de prendre en photo et d'analyser des trucs, d'avoir une carte, une vision thermique et qui peut afficher des empreintes aussi) et dont on aurait rajouté des flingues aux derniers moments. On se retrouve donc à tirer sur des ennemis idiots avec des armes sans aucune pêche dans des niveaux aux level design pas très reluisant, tout disposant d'un quasi god mode grâce au Cornergun qui permet d'aligner les têtes sans avoir à se mettre à découvert (et vu que l'IA est ultra conne, elle ne cherchera pas à vous contourner) MAIS le jeu ne vous encourage pas à tuer, non, si vous voulez avoir la vraie fin (qui change en fait quelques lignes de dialogues dans la conversation finale et c'est très loin d'être satisfaisant), il va falloir être discret et ne tuer personne. Je préfère le dire tout de suite mais je ne sais pas qui aura sincèrement la patience de faire le jeu comme ça (le jeu fonctionne par checkpoint relativement éloigné les uns des autres donc si vous vous plantez dans votre infiltration, il y a de forte chance de se retrouver avec une grosse phase à refaire) parce que le jeu n'offre aucune possibilité pour se la jouer infiltration : pas de chemin détourné (genre conduit), aucun moyen de mettre les ennemis à terre de manière non létale (même si vous faites un takedown au corps à corps, c'est considéré comme une mort), pas de gadget permettant de faire diversion. La seule chose que vous pouvez faire, c'est créer des objets (à des endroits prédéfinis par le jeu) pour vous cacher derrière et c'est tout.

Et c'est vraiment dommage car le jeu a une très bonne ambiance et l'histoire donne vraiment envie de se plonger dedans, de découvrir tout les secrets et de connaître le dénouement mais pour ça, il faut supporter un gameplay vraiment très, très mauvais (ça aurait pu passer largement avec quelque chose de médiocre mais là, c'est vraiment de la merde). La musique est excellente aussi, si vous ne jouez pas au jeu, écoutez au moins l'OST.

Au final, je recommande pas... ou alors à 5 ou 10 € maximum.

----------


## Momock

@Supergounou: toi qui t'inquétais de ne pas aimer!  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

> @Supergounou: toi qui t'inquétais de ne pas aimer!


C'est le terme Metroidvania qui m'a fait peur.

----------


## Catel

> *Hollow Knight*, enfin à 100% avec la 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> fin alternative
> 
> .


Le jeu a été réalisé par... même pas une demi-douzaine de gens  ::o:   ::o: 

Apparemment le game designer et level designer c'est William Pellen. Retenez son nom.
Son LinkedIn n'indique pas qu'il ait déjà travaillé en pro sur d'autres jeux.

C'est lui qu'il faudrait à Wayforward pour la série Shantae.  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est lui qu'il faudrait à Wayforward pour la série Shantae.


Clair que Shantae, comparé à Hollow Knight, il m'a clairement laissé sur ma faim pour les ennemis et l'exploration.

----------


## schouffy

6 personnes sérieux ? C'est d'autant plus impressionnant... Le jeu est beau, le niveau de détail ahurissant, les animations super, la variété des environnements et des ennemis pareil, et en plus il est riche et long et la maniabilité est au top...
ils ont dû sous-traiter 300 chinois qui sont pas au générique c'est pas possible  ::o:

----------


## Kaelis

Me dire qu'il me reste au moins 15 heures avant de finir Hollow Knight me ravi  :Cigare:

----------


## leeoneil

Avec les soldes je m'étais chopé plusieurs petits jeux (en terme de durée de vie).
J'ai fini dans la foulée *Abzu* et *Westerado*.

Le premier rien à dire de plus que tout ceux qui ont fait un retour ici, c'est une balade sans aucun challenge, un "walking simulator". C'est vraiment beau par contre, je me suis surpris à ne pas bouger pour simplement regarder autour du personnage.

Westerado est plus surprenant.
C'est de mon point de vue très très beau également, dans son tyle, et très vivant (tout bouge à l'écran, ça rend vraiment bien en jeu). Colorimétrie bien maîtrisée, des anim' simples et efficaces, le jeu est vraiment harmonieux graphiquement. Les musiques complètes l'ensemble de bien belle façon.
Côté gameplay on fait un peu ce que l'on veut, on peut faire le bourrin, on peut jouer le chevalier servant, l'idée à la fin étant de découvrir l'identité d'un grand méchant.
ça change à chaque partie, et le jeu est clairement pensé pour être rejoué, histoire de découvrir les différentes approches possibles.
Un bon jeu pour des parties rapides sans prise de tête. On peut jouer 15mn et arrêter, le jeu s'y prête bien.

----------


## Zodex

> Blabliblu alléchant.


Je rebondis sur ton avis: tout me tente dans ce jeu: direction artistique, difficulté, exploration, etc.
Cependant j'ai un soucis, je hais viscéralement les jeux de plate-forme. Le trailer me semblait très axé là-dessus, qu'en est-il vraiment? J'ai pas du tout envie de me spoiler avec des vidéos...

----------


## La Chouette

> Je rebondis sur ton avis: tout me tente dans ce jeu: direction artistique, difficulté, exploration, etc.
> Cependant j'ai un soucis, je hais viscéralement les jeux de plate-forme. Le trailer me semblait très axé là-dessus, qu'en est-il vraiment? J'ai pas du tout envie de me spoiler avec des vidéos...


A part une partie optionnelle à la fin, le platforming est assez simple. Cependant, si tu hais les jeux de plate-forme pour leur nature profonde et non parce que t'es une quiche, tu risques de ne pas apprécier, parce que ça a beau être facile, il y en a beaucoup.

----------


## FrousT

> *Hollow Knight*,
> GOTY 2017.


 :Mellow2:  Je vois pas comment on va lui piquer la place, dans sa catégorie en tout cas !

----------


## La Chouette

> Je vois pas comment on va lui piquer la place, dans sa catégorie en tout cas !


Même toutes-catégories, je suis pas sûr qu'un jeu le dépasse cette année pour moi.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé Hollow Knight. Mais je joue sans soluce, et donc obtenir une fin différente de celle de base me parait vraiment impossible...

Mais bon, tant pis, j'accepte ma destinée.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé Hollow Knight. Mais je joue sans soluce, et donc obtenir une fin différente de celle de base me parait vraiment impossible...


J'ai pas envie de regarder : c'est vraiment introuvable, ou c'est un peu cryptique seulement ?

----------


## Cabfire

Cryptique oué. J'ai jamais trop eu l'impression d'avoir un choix à faire quelque part. Quelques indices, mais vraiment diffus.

----------


## Supergounou

> Clair que Shantae, comparé à Hollow Knight, il m'a clairement laissé sur ma faim pour les ennemis et l'exploration.


Risky's Revenge c'est ça? Si t'as enchainé les 2, la descente a dû être rude effectivement. Shantae 2 c'est vraiment du "old-shcool", rigide avec des timings ultra-précis pour optimiser les déplacements et les combats, j'adore aussi. Mais ouais le côté exploration est très limite, dans Pirate's Curse il est même quasiment mis de côté avec l'apparition d'un hub pour sélectionner les niveaux.




> Je rebondis sur ton avis: tout me tente dans ce jeu: direction artistique, difficulté, exploration, etc.
> Cependant j'ai un soucis, je hais viscéralement les jeux de plate-forme. Le trailer me semblait très axé là-dessus, qu'en est-il vraiment? J'ai pas du tout envie de me spoiler avec des vidéos...


Oui il y a des phases de plateforme, mais je ne pense pas que le défi soit relevé si tu veux finir le jeu normalement, d'autant que la maniabilité est très fluide (sauf au début). Mais bon, ça reste un jeu de plateforme, même les combats sont axés plateforme: pas de bouclier, faut esquiver les coups et taper au bon moment. Du coup, si vraiment t'es allergique à la plateforme, ...




> J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé Hollow Knight. Mais je joue sans soluce, et donc obtenir une fin différente de celle de base me parait vraiment impossible...
> 
> Mais bon, tant pis, j'accepte ma destinée.


Si si, c'est faisable, j'ai eu la fin alternative et 94% du jeu sans regarder la soluce. Par contre c'est clair qu'il y a quelques secrets qui sont vraiment fumés (

Spoiler Alert! 


la porte aux papillons

, n'importe quoi) et que je n'aurais jamais entraperçus sans le wiki.

----------


## Zodex

> A part une partie optionnelle à la fin, le platforming est assez simple. Cependant, si tu hais les jeux de plate-forme pour leur nature profonde et non parce que t'es une quiche, tu risques de ne pas apprécier, parce que ça a beau être facile, il y en a beaucoup.





> Oui il y a des phases de plateforme, mais je ne pense pas que le défi soit relevé si tu veux finir le jeu normalement, d'autant que la maniabilité est très fluide (sauf au début). Mais bon, ça reste un jeu de plateforme, même les combats sont axés plateforme: pas de bouclier, faut esquiver les coups et taper au bon moment. Du coup, si vraiment t'es allergique à la plateforme, ...


Merci. Dans le genre (?), j'avais adoré Dust - An Elysian Trail, ainsi que Salt & Sanctuary... Sur ces jeux les mécaniques ne se basent pas sur la plate forme (sauf à certains endroits, notamment dans Dust), tandis que dans Hollow Knight le côté Plate-Forme me paraissait être un élément central et bien plus présent...

----------


## Blackogg

> Si si, c'est faisable, j'ai eu la fin alternative et 94% du jeu sans regarder la soluce. Par contre c'est clair qu'il y a quelques secrets qui sont vraiment fumés (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la porte aux papillons
> 
> , n'importe quoi) et que je n'aurais jamais entraperçus sans le wiki.


C'est très faisable si t'as une bonne mémoire (ou que tu notes quelque part tous les endroits "louches" que tu croises). 
Perso j'ai ouvert un wiki après la 1ere fin parce que j'ai un sens de l'orientation de merde et que donc je voulais savoir rapidement vers où il fallait chercher ce qu'il me manquait (parce que vu ce que j'avais déjà ramassé au hasard de mes errances, je savais quand même qu'il me manquait un élément important). Mais ouais, si t'es un peu plus patient et que tu scrutes bien ta carte pour trouver les zones qu'il te reste à explorer, le jeu te file tous les indices pour débloquer les "vraies" fins.

----------


## Supergounou

> Salt & Sanctuary


C'est justement celui que j'aurais tendance à proposer à ceux qui n'aiment vraiment pas la plateforme. Pour Dust, oui déjà ça y ressemblerait plus, mais sans le côté très aériens des combats.




> C'est très faisable si t'as une bonne mémoire (ou que tu notes quelque part tous les endroits "louches" que tu croises).


Et si tu tapes tous les murs à l'épée  ::P:

----------


## FrousT

> Même toutes-catégories, je suis pas sûr qu'un jeu le dépasse cette année pour moi.


Après c'est beaucoup plus subjectif comme point de vue c'est pour ça que je précisais "dans sa catégorie"  ::P: 

Et puis le GOTY 2017 c'est Nier Automata  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

Je plusqueplussoie. En tout cas, jusqu'à ce que je fasse Yakuzo 0.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je vois pas comment on va lui piquer la place, dans sa catégorie en tout cas !


Dead cells?

----------


## Kaelis

On verra en 2018.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Après c'est beaucoup plus subjectif comme point de vue c'est pour ça que je précisais "dans sa catégorie" 
> 
> Et puis le GOTY 2017 c'est Nier Automata


Non, c'est Prey le GOTY 2017  :Eclope:

----------


## La Chouette

> Dead cells?


Y a des points communs mais c'est clairement pas le même genre, il me semble. J'ai entendu parler de rogue-lite pour Dead Cells, on en est loin dans Hollow Knight.

----------


## Catel

> Risky's Revenge c'est ça? Si t'as enchainé les 2, la descente a dû être rude effectivement. Shantae 2 c'est vraiment du "old-shcool", rigide avec des timings ultra-précis pour optimiser les déplacements et les combats, j'adore aussi. Mais ouais le côté exploration est très limite, dans Pirate's Curse il est même quasiment mis de côté avec l'apparition d'un hub pour sélectionner les niveaux.


Nan celui là il était moyen encore qu'assez court, je parle plutôt de Half Genie Hero qui lui est décevant et TROP court. Le chef de projet est un animateur, pas un game designer ni un scénariste, et ça se ressent sur les qualités et défauts du jeu.

C'est encore plus décevant si tu te souviens que Shantae a eu 8 fois plus d'argent sur KS que Hollow Knight... tout a dû partir dans l'animation... (les insectes c'est moins expressif, sauf chez Dreamworks et encore)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après c'est beaucoup plus subjectif comme point de vue c'est pour ça que je précisais "dans sa catégorie" 
> 
> Et puis le GOTY 2017 c'est Nier Automata


La vérité sera révélée en mars prochain  :B):  (l'ultime legs de Sylvine, que je préserve en tant que Gardien)

----------


## schouffy

> Sur ces jeux les mécaniques ne se basent pas sur la plate forme (sauf à certains endroits, notamment dans Dust), tandis que dans Hollow Knight le côté Plate-Forme me paraissait être un élément central et bien plus présent...


Dans Hollow Knight y'a pas mal de plateforme oui. Elle est pas super dure, mais y'a certains passages qui demandent pas mal de dextérité. Moi en tout cas je galère bien.
Le point positif c'est que les contrôles sont vraiment parfaits.
J'ai pas encore décidé si je préférais le d-pad ou le stick d'ailleurs.

----------


## DeadFish

> Je vois pas comment on va lui piquer la place, dans sa catégorie en tout cas !





> Et puis le GOTY 2017 c'est Nier Automata


C'est pas pour te mettre la pression mais si c'est pas Dota ton GOTY, comme stipulé dans le contrat (celui avec la tête de mort en bas de page), il pourrait t'arriver des bricoles. Tu le sais, ça ?

- - - Updated - - -

Mais encore une fois, c'est pas pour te mettre la pression.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai pas encore décidé si je préférais le d-pad ou le stick d'ailleurs.


J'ai choisi le stick et je crois que c'est une première pour un jeu de ce genre. Je sais pas dire pourquoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

C'est pas la peine de se disputer pour savoir quel sera le GOTY cette année, y'a Mario Odyssey qui sort en octobre.

----------


## Cabfire

Vous avez deja tous oublié Breath of the Wild ? Hype train or not ?

----------


## Zerger

Cette année tout le monde votera pour The End Is Nigh..... Je paierai en paquet de Doritos si il le faut

----------


## Cabfire

190 morts en 1 heure... tu peux toujours courir avec tes chips  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Petit joueur: 650 morts pour 2h de jeu  ::lol:: 

Ce compteur m'obsède, c'est affreux

----------


## Supergounou

Arrêtez de faire monter la hype!  :Bave:   :Vibre:

----------


## Kaelis

Y a ni sprint ni walljump de ce que j'ai lu (?) Ça a l'air bien terne en plus, j'comprends pô.

----------


## Zerger

C'est différent oui mais pas terne, le feeling est toujours là. Pas de sprint, pas de walljump effectivement mais la possibilité de s'accrocher au bord des plateformes et de faire des chutes piquées. Les phases de plateforme sont toujours aussi intenses, et niveau difficulté, ca commence direct très elevé... comme si le dev partait du principe que les joueurs de TEIN ont deja tous poncer SuperMeatBoy. Hier, j'ai mis plus d'une heure pour réussir The Denial, le premier mini-jeu à débloquer, c'était bien hard !!!  :Boom: 

Au final, la plus grosse différence, c'est que le jeu fait la part belle à l'exploration. Le fait que les tableaux soient connectés entre eux comme dans une map monde permet d'ouvrir plus de possibilités (tu peux par exemple utiliser une plateforme d'un tableau pour accéder à un endroit autrement inaccessible d'un autre tableau). Et le jeu est bourré de tumeurs à récupérer et de passages secrets à ouvrir. C'est une bonne variante pour l'instant.

Jespère qu'on pourra débloquer de nouvelles capacités comme le wall jump car je sèche sur certains trucs à atteindre

----------


## FrousT

> C'est pas pour te mettre la pression mais si c'est pas Dota ton GOTY, comme stipulé dans le contrat (celui avec la tête de mort en bas de page), il pourrait t'arriver des bricoles. Tu le sais, ça ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Mais encore une fois, c'est pas pour te mettre la pression.


Les parties de ces derniers jours me pousse à dire que ca ne sera pas le GOTY tant espérer, je vais essayer de remonter la pente, mais la rage est forte...

Et quand je vois le résumé de mes games dernièrement on va avoir un petit problème...



Voilà c'est le ratio de la semaine  :Sweat: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas la peine de se disputer pour savoir quel sera le GOTY cette année, y'a Mario Odyssey qui sort en octobre.


Putain Momock a raison  ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Kaelis

Mouif, je suis plutôt un client SMB ou N++ que VVVVVV. Mais bon, je lirai les retours quand même sait-on jamais.

----------


## Supergounou

*Fossil Echo* (2016) offert par *Cannes* chez les généreux, merci à lui  :;): 



Plateformer. L'histoire d'un jeune indien qui grimpe une tour sans Ubisoft.

Assez décevant. On appuie à droite et à gauche pour bouger, on saute avec A, et c'est tout.

Bon, on peut pas lui enlever ses graphismes, les plans 2D sont splendides. La musique fait le boulot aussi. Le chara design par contre... La maniabilité, assez lourde et imprécise... Le level design qui n'est au final qu'une simple succession de tableaux (certains sont très bons) qui se ressemblent tous... La durée de vie de 95mn pour 15€...

La ballade est sympa, mais Fossil Echo ne restera évidemment pas dans les mémoires.

----------


## Orkestra

Je crois que j'ai oublié de copier ici mon retour sur *Undertale*, je corrige ça :

Je viens de terminer mon troisième jeu de l'event du backlog des canards généreux : *Undertale* (6h30).
Je me suis régalé ! Passé le tout début du jeu qui est un peu mou du genou (mais qui résonne autrement une fois qu'on arrive à la fin), je vois mal ce qu'on peut lui reprocher, à moins d'être réfractaire au genre (mais bon, ça...)
Déjà, on ne se retrouve pas avec des combats aléatoires tous les quatre pas qui réutilisent les 3 mêmes monstres pendant des heures. Au contraire même, les combats aléatoire sont assez rares, du coup on découvre (presque) un nouveau monstre à chaque combat. C'est à mon avis la grande force du jeu : le travail qui a été fait pour donner une personnalité propre à chaque monstre, que ce soient ceux avec lesquels on discute tout au long de notre route ou bien ceux que l'on va combattre. Le système de combat basé sur des "mini-jeux" propres à chaque type de monstre appuie d'ailleurs encore cette idée de "chaque monstre est unique".
Et puisque le scénario n'est qu'un prétexte pour découvrir l'univers, vous aurez compris que j'ai été conquis. J'ai clairement raté un certain nombre de secrets mais j'y reviendrais certainement un jour où l'autre pour d'autres "run" (

Spoiler Alert! 


une run pacifiste, que j'ai vraiment envie de faire, et pourquoi pas une run génocide, même si ça me semble moins raccord avec ce que j'ai aimé du jeu... et du coup je n'ai pas du tout l'impression que le jeu me pousse à faire une run génocide...

)

Entre temps j'ai aussi fini *A Normal Lost Phone*, installé sur mon téléphone, justement, et pas mal pour mener son enquête pendant un trajet de métro ou en attendant au lavomatic. Le jeu vaut surtout par le sujet dont il traite qui est à ma connaissance rarement abordé en jeu-vidéo (et même sur d'autres mediums...), sorti de ça j'ai trouvé que c'était malheureusement assez mal écrit (j'ai joué en français, c'est peut-être la traduction qui est mauvaise ?) et que certaines situations étaient un peu amenées avec des gros sabots...  À mon avis les dév' visaient vraiment un truc pédagogique et ont peut-être parfois un peu perdu de vue qu'il travaillaient sur un jeu (ou une histoire) et pas sur une brochure d'information...
Bref, je ne veux pas trop descendre le jeu parce que je trouve que c'est une bonne chose de s'attaquer à des sujets peu ou pas abordés en général, et puis ce n'est pas comme si le jeu était très cher, au prix qu'il coûte, il vous occupera bien 1h30 ou 2h et c'est déjà pas mal.

Dans la série "visual novel" décevant, j'ai aussi terminé *Kimmy* que j'ai aussi trouvé particulièrement mal écrit (mais je l'ai fait en anglais cette fois ci, aucune excuse donc  ::P: ) : On passe de situations assez ahurissantes (

Spoiler Alert! 


"Tu es l'enfant que Dieu m'a envoyé ?"

 Sérieusement ?!) à des dialogues entre enfants à mon avis peu crédibles. J'ai aussi trouvé ça bien trop plein de bons sentiments et de bien pensance. Et même les graphismes, qui m'avaient attirés quand j'ai vu le trailer, se sont avérés décevants au final : très peu variés et sans aucun effort pour l'animation.
Bref, pour le coup, je ne recommande pas. Mais si vous vous lancez quand même, j'ai fini le jeu en un peu plus d'une heure et demie.

J'ai quand même gardé une bonne surprise pour la fin : *Jotun*. Les trailers m'attiraient pas mal mais j'avais un doute sur le gameplay, au final j'ai trouvé ça parfait ! C'est en gros un boss rush dans lequel on alterne les phases d'exploration (sans vraiment de combat) qui permettent de débloquer des nouveaux pouvoirs et , dans un second temps,  un boss pour chaque "biome" (feu, glace, etc.). Graphiquement, c'est peint à la main et c'est en général très beau même si les décors, au sein d'un même niveau, sont trop peu variés (les niveaux sont par contre vraiment différents les uns des autres). Ca rend parfois les phases d'exploration un peu confuses puisqu'on a du mal à se repérer malgré la map. En même temps on ressent bien le gigantisme du monde dans lequel on évolue et on a envie de chercher les petits secrets (que ce soient des nouveaux pouvoirs ou des petites scènettes qui ajoutent à l'histoire). L'ambiance est formidable et ça fait du bien d'entendre parler une autre langue que l'anglais (ou le français) dans un jeu-vidéo (par contre il y a un gros soucis de grammaire, vers la fin du jeu, dans la traduction des sous-titres. Pouf ! Un blâme !) ; l'actrice est d'ailleurs vraiment bonne (enfin la narration est tout de même assez light hein, on est trèèèès loin du narrateur de Bastion par exemple  ::P: ). Quand aux boss ils sont tous vraiment chouettes même si assez faciles (3 "one-try", 1 "two-tries" et un autre "two-tries" seulement parce qu'on s'est entre-tués en même temps la première fois : j'ai eu le succès pour avoir battu le boss mais j'ai du le refaire  ::P:  Il y en a seulement un sur lequel j'ai un peu galéré mais rien de bien méchant) : ils tapent assez fort mais si on prend son temps et qu'on n'essaye pas de se précipiter comme un bourrin, les patterns sont bien lisibles et c'est un plaisir de combattre ces mastodontes ! Le fait que notre personnage soit assez lent (aussi bien quand il court, que pour ses différentes actions d'attaque) oblige à avoir bien "étudié" à quel moment taper un boss, etc. Bref, c'est vraiment bien foutu.
Pas sûr que je le relance en mode Vallhalla par contre, j'ai été vraiment pris par l'ambiance mais je ne sais pas si j'y prendrais le même plaisir une seconde fois. Par contre, même si ce n'est pas vraiment mon truc, je pense que ça doit être un chouette jeu à speedrunner.
Fini en un poil moins de 4 heures, je ne sais pas s'il vaut 15€ mais si vous tombez dessus à un prix plus raisonnable vous pouvez foncer sans trop réfléchir à mon avis !  ::):

----------


## Harest

Tu voulais pas plutôt dire en 1 ou 2 essais (_tries_) plutôt que _shots_ ? _one-shot_ c'est quand tu tues en 1 seul coup.
J'ai souvent entendu de mauvaises critiques de Jotun, qui viennent surtout des niveaux entre les boss je crois. Façon Titan Souls en bien pire. Peut-être qu'un jour je me le ferai.

----------


## Orkestra

Oui, "one try" et "two tries" évidemment  :Facepalm:  Je me disais bien en écrivant qu'il y avait un truc qui n'allait pas, haha ! Je vais éditer du coup !
Honnêtement je les trouve pas si pire les niveaux entre les boss, d'une part ils ne sont pas si longs, d'autre part ça participe à l'ambiance du jeu (

Spoiler Alert! 


les nains ! 

  ::love:: ) et surtout, contrairement je crois à _Titan Souls_, on n'a pas besoin de les faire plus d'une fois chacun : une fois arrivé à un boss, si on meurt, on recommence au boss. Après, si tu veux juste combattre des boss mais que l'ambiance du jeu ne t'attire pas plus que ça, ce n'est peut-être pas la pein, mais à mon avis tu raterais un chouette jeu !  ::):

----------


## Cannes

> *Fossil Echo* (2016) offert par *Cannes* chez les généreux, merci à lui 
> 
> http://cdn.edgecast.steamstatic.com/...g?t=1489544982
> 
> Plateformer. L'histoire d'un jeune indien qui grimpe une tour sans Ubisoft.
> 
> Assez décevant. On appuie à droite et à gauche pour bouger, on saute avec A, et c'est tout.
> 
> Bon, on peut pas lui enlever ses graphismes, les plans 2D sont splendides. La musique fait le boulot aussi. Le chara design par contre... La maniabilité, assez lourde et imprécise... Le level design qui n'est au final qu'une simple succession de tableaux (certains sont très bons) qui se ressemblent tous... La durée de vie de 95mn pour 15€...
> ...


Je suis deçu du coup.  ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je suis deçu du coup.


Faut pas, y a pas de mauvaise expérience!

----------


## Cannes

Du coup je copie ma critique de *To the Moon ici* 




> Du coup j'ai fini To The Moon pour l'event des backlog :
> 
> Un jeu autant touchant par son histoire que parfois rigolo a coup de petit vannes entre les deux personnages principaux du jeu.
> L'histoire est bien écrite (j'ai pleuré beaucoup fort à la fin), donne quelques bon coup de frissons et décroche quelque sourires de temps en temps. Les différentes timelines étaient toutes aussi intéressantes l'une que les autres et allaient bien ensemble. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bon les 2/3 premières timelines qu'on fait ne sont pas intéressantes et reste toujours autour de River, celle d'après sont + intéressantes
> ...

----------


## znokiss

> Faut pas, y a pas de mauvaise expérience!


Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de bonne ou de mauvaise expériences. Moi, si je devais résumer ma vie sur le forum aujourd'hui, je dirais que c'est d'abord des rencontres, des gens qui m'ont tendu la main, peut-être à un moment où je ne pouvais pas, où j'étais seul chez moi. 
Et c'est assez curieux de se dire que les hasards, les rencontres forgent une destinée.

----------


## FericJaggar

:Clap:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Se mettre dans l'état d'esprit de Sylvine ça l'a traumatisé, il est tout mou du coeur maintenant qu'il s'en est sorti...

----------


## Haelnak

> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de bonne ou de mauvaise expériences. Moi, si je devais résumer ma vie sur le forum aujourd'hui, je dirais que c'est d'abord des rencontres, des gens qui m'ont tendu la main, peut-être à un moment où je ne pouvais pas, où j'étais seul chez moi. 
> Et c'est assez curieux de se dire que les hasards, les rencontres forgent une destinée.


Je t'aime.

----------


## serenade

*Life is strange*  ::cry::

----------


## Harest

Fini *The Talos Principle* en 29h* (tous les sigils, étoiles et fins). J'ai pas autant accroché que ce que j'aurais cru. J'viens de voir que j'avais commencé le jeu le 20 mai en fait. Quasiment 2 mois écoulés.
Les puzzles sont très bons dans l'ensemble, et j'ai bien aimé l'ambiance, les divers textes à lire. Mais c'est aussi ces mêmes textes qui cassent pas mal le rythme du jeu pour moi. J'aurais pu ne rien lire et juste les enregistrer dans les logs mais je ne les aurais jamais lus à coup sûr.

Je me ferai le DLC (Road to Gehenna) prochainement.
Sinon dans le niveau C1, 

Spoiler Alert! 


outre la trappe où l'on peut tomber, quelqu'un sait si on peut aller dans celle-ci ou si l’interaction indiquée dans ce screen est impossible ? Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une hache dans le niveau. Peut-être juste un rappel de l'autre trappe, j'sais pas trop

.

_*+1h pour choper tous les autres succès que je pouvais sans refaire une run entière. Aka j'suis rentré trop tôt dans la tour donc rip celui-ci, et le reste j'ai fait une copie de la save au bon moment, avant le dialogue "important"._

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon dans le niveau C1, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> outre la trappe où l'on peut tomber, quelqu'un sait si on peut aller dans celle-ci ou si l’interaction indiquée dans ce screen est impossible ? Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une hache dans le niveau. Peut-être juste un rappel de l'autre trappe, j'sais pas trop
> 
> .


Si on parle de la même chose, jamais trouvé comment y aller non plus.

Dommage que tu ais trouvé les textes un peu lourds, je les avais adoré perso et les attendais souvent avec impatience.

----------


## Harest

Ah non mais comme dit " j'ai bien aimé l'ambiance, les divers textes à lire". Ça entre juste trop en conflit pour moi avec le jeu pour que j'arrive à apprécier le tout suffisamment. Ça explique très certainement pourquoi quasi 2 mois se sont écoulés entre le début de ma partie et la fin.

J'aime assez peu lire de base aussi ça n'aide pas. Mais en gros souvent j'aurais aimé enchainer les puzzles et je savais qu'à chaque nouveau niveau j'allais devoir "me taper" quelques textes, aussi intéressants soient-ils. C'était combo quand y'avait un autre terminal dans le niveau  ::ninja:: .




> Oui, "one try" et "two tries" évidemment  Je me disais bien en écrivant qu'il y avait un truc qui n'allait pas, haha ! Je vais éditer du coup !
> Honnêtement je les trouve pas si pire les niveaux entre les boss, d'une part ils ne sont pas si longs, d'autre part ça participe à l'ambiance du jeu (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les nains ! 
> 
>  ) et surtout, contrairement je crois à _Titan Souls_, on n'a pas besoin de les faire plus d'une fois chacun : une fois arrivé à un boss, si on meurt, on recommence au boss. Après, si tu veux juste combattre des boss mais que l'ambiance du jeu ne t'attire pas plus que ça, ce n'est peut-être pas la pein, mais à mon avis tu raterais un chouette jeu !


Comme un fait exprès, Jotun est gratuit sur GoG & sur Steam pour fêter la sortie de Sundered  :^_^: .

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Life is strange*


Il faudrait que je me motive à le finir, j'en suis qu'au début de l'épisode 2...

----------


## Cannes

> Il faudrait que je me motive à le finir, j'en suis qu'au début de l'épisode 2...


Oui motive toi très vite pour avoir les feels :c

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Oui motive toi très vite pour avoir les feels :c


Les feels ? kesako ?

----------


## Cannes

> Les feels ? kesako ?


Les petites larmichettes de tristesse.

----------


## Gloppy

Bon, je viens de finir *Prey* (merci les soldes chez Auchan)... et c'était vraiment un bonheur, entre Half-Life, System Shock et Bioshock. 
Le jeu sait faire durer le plaisir et se renouveler regulièrement, il offre une approche très libre de nombreuses situations et une personnalisation poussée des capacités et équipements du personnage (homme ou femme) que l'on incarne. 

La fin m'a bien plu et j'apprécie la grande cohérence du jeu d'un bout à l'autre, y compris dans le contenu de ses premiers trailers. 
Bonus également la diversité des origines ethniques et des orientations sexuelles des personnages, sans que jamais le jeu n'insiste dessus. 

Bref, allez-y, c'est du (prey) bon !  ::): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q38yi0NmAm0

----------


## parpaingue

Fini* Dark Souls 3: pouet pouet edition.*

Globalement passé un franchement bon moment, mais il est effectivement grand temps que From Software tourne la page.
Le jeu est globalement agréable à jouer mais pas inspiré. Je suis par contre beaucoup plus mitigé sur les deux DLC.
Donc pinaillons sur les points négatifs :
- les clins d'oeil c'est sympa mais à quelques exceptions près j'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir joué à un patchwork de clins d'oeil ou de zones déjà vues (encore des marais empoisonnés...), dommage.
C'est un peu pareil pour les situations de jeu à plus petite échelle: le tour de la chose a clairement été fait. L'ensemble est au final assez peu cohérent, pas aidé par les feux téléporteurs (idée de merde de DS2)
- ROULADE
- trop d'ennemis qui se ressemblent: humanoïde, en général assez grand, sacs à PV, avec de grandes attaques circulaires => ROULADE, trois coups, ROULADE...
- ROULADE
- les dits ennemis qui ne jouent pas avec les mêmes règles que le joueur
- ROULADE
- une embuscade à chaque coin de mur ça devient assez rapidement plus très efficace comme élément de level design
- ROULADE
- on combat trouzemille fois le même boss: un humanoïde avec une (ou deux) grande épée qui fait des 8x combos: ROULADE ROULADE 2 coups ROULADE ROULADE.
A partir de la moitié du jeu l'épée devient enflammée/électrique histoire d'être sur qu'on ne bloque pas mais qu'on ROULADE. Le 3e coup du combo gagne un délai pour chopper les gens qui ROULADE trop tôt.
- ROULADE

Reparlons des DLC un instant: ils sont pour moi clairement moins bons que le jeu de base. La raison principale: des gros tas d'ennemis (régulièrement sacs à PV en plus) alors que le jeu n'est pas fait pour.
Du coup on les attire un par un, on ROULADE et on recommence. Rajoutez beaucoup d'endroits à l'équilibrage foireux et on se retrouve souvent à courir tel un speedrunner jusqu'au feu suivant, particulièrement dans The Ringed City.
Ashes of Ariandel est sauvé par sa cohérence géographique (il est en un seul "bloc") et (surprise) scénaristique (typiquement le fait de parler à Friede plusieurs fois avant le boss final du DLC) qui lui donnent un vrai sentiment d'explorer un lieu cohérent.
The Ringed City m'a fait penser au pire de Dark Souls 2: "on a décidé que le jeu serait dur alors on va mettre des situations absurdes. Genre l'idée des ennemis qui attaquent de loin sous vos pieds et à travers les murs pendant que vous vous battez au càc contre un sac à pv c'est génial !"
Du coup on court, on "joue sale", dans les deux cas ça n'est pas intéressant. Comment ça c'est cheap ? Ben fallait pas faire un level design "tu vas crever!" tout cheap non plus. Et puis on se retape un marais et un dragon et encore des boss ROULADE ROULADE ROULADE ah merde une erreur oneshot (ok two-shot en hitstun mais c'est pareil). Le tout avec des gros gros sacs de PV en stock (sérieux le demon prince...)

Au final j'ai écrit un pavé négatif alors que j'ai aimé la majeure partie du jeu  ::): 

Je soupçonne que c'est parce que DS3 est juste assez long pour se finir avant qu'on ne commence à en avoir marre, mais avec le rajout des DLC franchement moyens (surtout The Ringed City) tous ses défauts sont amplifiés et j'ai totalement saturé sur la fin pour finir sur une note assez amère.

*tl;dr*: DS3 oui, ses DLC bof. May the ROULADE be with you.

----------


## Blackogg

Bon ben voila, j'ai fini *Spec Ops: The Line*. Maintenant je peux participer aux débats  ::ninja:: 

Bon l'histoire est effectivement moins con que la moyenne du genre et j'ai bien apprécié les différentes fin (et le côté un peu meta-JV par dessus en bonus) et le cadre qui change un peu, mais le gameplay TPS-cover avec option "si ta tête dépasse plus d'une seconde t'es mort", c'est vraiment pas mon délire. Surtout que j'ai été con et j'ai pris un niveau de difficulté plus élevé (les mauvaises habitudes sûrement).  
Bref beaucoup de rage contre les IA douteuses, les contrôles qui répondent aléatoirement/les interactions qui fonctionnent pas systématiquement (Ah désolé, tu ne peux pas sauter par dessus ce sac de sable, contrairement aux 800 autres que tu as croisés jusque là. Tiens, recharge plutôt ton checkpoint parce que là ça fait 2s que tu tapes contre le sac.) 

Je lui avais mis 6/10 avant de voir la fin, j'ai pas franchement envie de changer ça à cause du gameplay pourri qui ne sait pas quoi faire des quelques bonnes idées qu'il a eues en chemin (tempêtes de sables, décors destructibles). L'histoire vaut plus que 6, ouais, mais c'est vraiment pas sympa de l'entrecouper de phases interactives nulles. 30 min de moments sympas contre 7h d'ennui ou de rage, ça ne fait pas un bon deal. Si contrairement à moi vous aimez le genre TPS-cover, vous pouvez lui mettre 7, je suppose.
Vous voulez du jeu boum boum pas si con que ça avec commentaire intégré ? Préférez par exemple Far Cry 3 (ou Bioshock Infinite dans une moindre mesure), qui lui n'a pas oublié d'être un jeu.

----------


## akaraziel

Mais est-ce que t'as noté la présence constante de féminité dans le jeu ? Les courbes des dunes, tout ça  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

J'ai enfin terminé cette saloperie de *Dark Souls Prepare To Die Edition*  ::lol:: .

Environ 45h de souffrance (enfin surtout après Anor Londo) et de zones de merde mais pas mécontent de pouvoir virer ça du backlog. Plus que le DLC à poncer et on en parle plus  ::lol::

----------


## Jughurta

> J'ai enfin terminé cette saloperie de *Dark Souls Prepare To Die Edition* .
> 
> Environ 45h de souffrance (enfin surtout après Anor Londo) et de zones de merde mais pas mécontent de pouvoir virer ça du backlog. Plus que le DLC à poncer et on en parle plus


Prepare to die much more ...

Au fait ça existe des gens qui ont finit *Dark Souls* sans regarder de vidéos, sans consulter d'aider quelconque ? j'avais lu que des gens n'avaient pas trouvé le jeu dur mais je les soupçonne fortement d'avoir consulter de l'aide ou de ne pas se rappeler leur 1er run.

----------


## hisvin

J'ai rien zieuté...Par contre, je suis plus autour de 85 heures.  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Au fait ça existe des gens qui ont finit Dark Souls sans regarder de vidéos, sans consulter d'aider quelconque ? j'avais lu que des gens n'avaient pas trouvé le jeu dur mais je les soupçonne fortement d'avoir consulter de l'aide ou de ne pas se rappeler leur 1er run.


Je plaide coupable, j'ai regardé les vidéos d'Exserv mais c’était surtout pour Demon's souls. Mais en même temps y'a des trucs impossibles à savoir (genre l'emplacement du forgeron des armes uniques)
Sur Dark Souls un peu moins, je regardais les vidéos après coup pour voir si javais rien raté. Sur DS2 et Bloodborne c'était sans aide, sauf 2-3 passages un peu relous. Par contre je garde toujours un oeil sur le wiki pour savoir les stats de l'équipement ou éventuellement les emplacements des zones de farm de compos.
Mais je maintiens que les jeux ne sont pas difficiles, mais exigeants. L'IA est complètement conne et suit des patterns plutôt évidents, c'est juste que le jeu te pousse à l'erreur avec parfois des situations qui te mettent dans une mauvaise position (le passage avec les gros dans les mines de DS2), mais dans une bonne majorité des cas tu peux aggro les mobs.
Avant de regarder les vidéos sur Demon's Souls, j'avais déjà compris que les combats demanderaient patience et observation et je farmais sans problème les premiers niveaux. Après y'a les pièges, mais généralement tu te fais pas niquer deux fois en dehors de quelques passages corsés (ces connards d'archers sur les corniches d'Anor Londo !!!!!!). Et je ne parle que des premiers runs puisque le seul sur lequel j'ai commencé un deuxième run (en NG), c'est Bloodborne (run avorté parce que Zelda BotW).

----------


## schouffy

Faites le débat sur difficulté/exigence en septembre svp.

----------


## parpaingue

Jamais utilisé de vidéos non plus pour les Dark Souls, mais j'avais un peu utilisé le wiki en référence pour des objets et j'avais déjà Demon's dans les pattes (sans vidéos également, y en avait juste pas à l'époque  ::):  ).
Par contre le 1er run j'en avais chié des briques avec un perso pas bien monté, dans les 80 heures pour aller au bout. J'avais pleuré des larmes de sang lors du patch qui a gronerfé la pyro alors que j'avais tout investi dedans  ::'(: 

D'ailleurs j'ai fait pareil sur DS3 (pas de vidéos spoil mais un peu de ref. pour les objets/builds) et y a pas l'expérience paye: moins de 40h le 1er run.

----------


## Blackogg

> Mais est-ce que t'as noté la présence constante de féminité dans le jeu ? Les courbes des dunes, tout ça


Oui bien sûr  ::ninja:: . De même que cette couleur verte particulièrement lourde en symboles  ::ninja:: .
J'ai résumé tout ça en "le cadre qui change un peu"  :X1: .


Spoiler Alert! 


Plus sérieusement (oui, bon), je veux bien accorder une certaine recherche de symbolisme durant la création du jeu, plus ou moins subtile selon les moments ("let's go down the rabbit hole" dès le début, ça annonce la couleur). Mais ça ne corrige pas le problème du jeu qui est : on s'emmerde la plupart du temps. Je serais super chaud pour un remake par Telltale du coup.

----------


## KiwiX

*DS1, DLC terminé !*

Le clic droit > Uninstall le plus rapide de l'histoire  ::lol::  Plus qu'à terminer DS2 et choper Demon's Souls  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

Tu te forces à y jouer ?  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

Ouais, je nettoie le backlog.

----------


## schouffy

Si ça te plait pas tu peux aussi juste les ignorer... ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Si ça te plait pas tu peux aussi juste les ignorer... ?


Il nettoie son backlog, qu'il a dit. Quand t'es motivé, bon ou pas, tu finis.

----------


## Kaelis

Tellement motivé qu'il va acheter un jeu pour remplir son backlog à vider.

Attends une secon...

----------


## hisvin

Cureur de backlog est un métier, voir un sacerdoce.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> Cureur de backlog est un métier, voir un sacerdoce.


Oui, j'hésite entre l'admiration (car jamais je ne parviendrais à vider le mien, de backlog) et le côté flippant du jeu comme une obligation avant le plaisir de la désinstallation une fois le "devoir accompli"...

----------


## GrandFather

> Cureur de backlog est un métier, voir un sacerdoce.


...ou une manifestation de plus du biais cognitif des coûts irrécupérables...  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

*Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor*, la campagne principale plus les deux DLC principaux (*Lord of the Hunt* et *The Bright Lord*). J'ai beaucoup aimé, le gameplay est toujours top, avec de la bonne baston fun et un système nemesis formidable, j'ai aussi apprécié Lord of the Hunt grâce aux personnalités des chefs de guerre ("STOMPY! YOU KILLED ME ONLY FRIEND, NOW YOU DIE!"). Par contre, The Bright Lord ne laisse que peu de liberté de s'amuser puisque pour débloquer les challenges de l'anneau, tu es obligé de construire toutes les tours, ce qui fait que la plupart des orcs sur la map sont des alliés (à part dans les forts), pas vraiment marrant, donc. De plus, même si le pouvoir de l'anneau est sympa, le tout se focalise trop sur la conversion d'orcs (recharger l'anneau se fait en convertissant des orcs, tu peux pas ralentir le temps en tirant à l'arc, tu as beaucoup moins de vie, bref, tout est fait pour te faire convertir plutôt que tuer, sinon tu te fais vite dégommer), j'ai peu apprécié.

Me manque trois achievements, que je vais tenter d'avoir (rune level 30 dans le test of the Ring et les achievements de scoring du test of the Ring et du test of the wild), mais pour ceux de scoring, j'ai peu d'espoir, ça risque de me frustrer plus qu'autre chose et je vais probablement laisser tomber au bout de quelques essais.

----------


## KiwiX

> Oui, j'hésite entre l'admiration (car jamais je ne parviendrais à vider le mien, de backlog) et le côté flippant du jeu comme une obligation avant le plaisir de la désinstallation une fois le "devoir accompli"...


J'en ignore pas mal mais vu que le run avait commencé il y a plusieurs années, j'essaye d'agir en professionnel. Après, on a vu bien pire comme jeu, c'est juste que c'est trop long/trop chiant. J'ai pas eu ce problème avec DS3 ou Bloodborne par exemple, pourtant ce dernier est pas évident.

----------


## akaraziel

> J'ai pas eu ce problème avec DS3 ou Bloodborne par exemple, pourtant ce dernier est pas évident.


Faut dire aussi que DS1 (et sans doute Demons souls) a déjà sacrément mal vieilli. J'ai trouvé ça super rigide quand j'ai voulu retenter un run, sans parler de la technique complètement à la ramasse sur 360, je sais même pas si ça tourne à 30fps.
J'ai pas ressenti ça sur les épisodes qui ont suivi.

----------


## Supergounou

*The End is Night* (2017) alias SuperMeatBoy2, à 91%, 18h20 de jeu et 5182 morts (soit 1 mort toutes les 13 secondes  ::P: ).



Manic plateformer/Trial & error. Dans un monde en ruine, aidez Ash à se trouver un ami.

Pour ceux qui l'ignore, The End is Nigh est le dernier né de Edmund McMillen (MeatBoy donc, Isaac), cette fois épaulé par Tyler Glaiel (Closure) à la programmation. Déjà première constatation, le jeu est bien mieux codé que MeatBoy, c'est stable et je n'ai trouvé aucun bug.

En ce qui concerne la DA, c'est du McMillen. Ceux qui aiment l'artiste aimeront l'ambiance, ceux qui n'aiment pas etc... Pas de pipi/caca cette fois-ci cela-dit, plus un délire qui tourne autour de la mort et de la maladie. 

L'OST est composée à partir de morceaux de musique classique (Danse Macabre, du Tchaikovsky, du Brahms,...), reprises par Ridiculon, les mecs qui avaient déjà écrit les musiques de Isaac Rebirth, et refait celles de la version PS4 de MeatBoy. Perso je ne suis pas fan, les thèmes sont quasi tous connus par avances vu que ce sont des classiques, et malgré le travail fait sur la remasterisation ça ne fait pas mouche sur moi.

Venons-en au principal: le gameplay. Vous avez aimé contrôler MeatBoy? Vous ne serez absolument pas dépaysés, la maniabilité est quasi copiée/collée. À la place du walljump, on peut s'accrocher aux parois, et c'est tout. Oh si, le jeu est quand même un poil plus réactif que son ainé, ça se sent vraiment que le codeur est meilleur.

Niveau level-design, c'est du grand art comme seul McMillen sait le faire. Ça tient du génie, sincèrement, tellement chaque élément, pour chaque tableau, est placé au poil de cul près afin de faire chier au maximum le joueur. Même les trucs qui semblent être random ne le sont pas du tout, et il faudra littéralement résoudre les énigmes de tous les niveaux avant d'espérer progresser un minimum. Progression excellente aussi tant qu'on y est, tout comme l'était celle de SuperMeatBoy. On devient meilleur à chaque minute passé sur le jeu, mais les niveaux deviennent de plus en plus durs. Jamais de frustration, toujours cette sensation de progresser en skill, jusqu'à refaire les anciens niveaux à la recherche des secrets et de remarquer qu'en fait on est devenu super balèze, et de passer cette difficulté du premier coup alors qu'au premier passage on y avait laissé 20 vies.

Les secrets parlons-en, puisque dans The End is Nigh, McMillen et Tyler Glaiel ont abandonné le classique "niveau par niveau" afin de proposer quelque chose de plus "ouvert", où les allers/retours sont possibles, où il faut parfois se servir d'un tableau afin de trouver un secret dans un autre tableau. Les secrets donc. Déjà, il y en a un à récupérer dans chaque tableau, assez facilement, qui consiste en une nouvelle énigme. Mais en plus de ça, il y a des zones secrètes à dénicher si l'on veut obtenir le 100%. Les zones secrètes peuvent soit juste donner plus de points, soit carrément offrir une cartouche qui ouvrira vers d'autres niveaux, cette fois beaucoup plus retors! Le jeu gagne donc un léger côté Metroid-like, très plaisant. D'autant que croyez moi, certains secrets sont vraiment bien planqués.

On va évoquer rapidement le scénario, qui n'est clairement pas le gros point positif du jeu, même s'il y a vraisemblablement eu des efforts de fait. Sans spoiler, je dirais juste qu'il y a une narration, avec des petites cutscenes où un narrateur explique l'histoire de Ash. Histoire pas franchement fofolle, mais qui possède un côté très triste, très mélancolique. J'aimerai vraiment pas être dans le cerveau de McMillen, ce type est complètement dérangé.

Durée de vie, 18h20 pour ma part, en fouillant bien chaque zone plusieurs fois afin de trouver un max de secret. En ligne droite, je pense que j'y aurai passé 12 ou 13h, c'est pas fou mais ça va encore. À noter mon passif, j'ai fini MeatBoy à 106%, disons que j'avais un léger avantage en débutant le jeu comparé à quelqu'un qui n'est pas habitué. Je pense que pour le finir à 100%, il va me falloir au moins le double de temps, tellement certains défis sont complètement fumés.

Voilà mon avis un peu fanboy je le sais bien, en tous cas je ne peux que recommander chaudement ce jeu tellement il transpire le perfectionnisme de tout partout. J'avais franchement peur en voyant l'annonce, doutant qu'il apporte quelque chose au média et ne soit au final qu'un clone bête et méchant de MeatBoy, mais finalement non, et je ne regrette clairement pas mon achat. D'ailleurs, j'y retourne, j'ai le 100% qui m'attend et ça ne va clairement pas être une promenade de santé!

----------


## Euklif

> Faut dire aussi que DS1 (et sans doute Demons souls) a déjà sacrément mal vieilli. J'ai trouvé ça super rigide quand j'ai voulu retenter un run, sans parler de la technique complètement à la ramasse sur 360, je sais même pas si ça tourne à 30fps.
> J'ai pas ressenti ça sur les épisodes qui ont suivi.


A moins que je ne me trompe, c'est pas une feature du jeu la "technique complétement à la ramasse"?
Sinon, de l'avis de quelqu'un qui ne connait (pad en main) que Demon's Souls, ben Demon's Souls, ça bute.

Et perso, je viens de finir Odin Sphere (première impression là).
Étonnamment long pour du beat', grâce à une histoire naze mais racontée de manière assez sympatoche. Dommage qu'elle ne soit VRAIMENT pas terrible. Et j'suis pourtant pas difficile.
Pour le reste, c'est du beat' avec 5 personnages et des compétences différentes. Si vous trouvez le genre répétitif, arrêtez de vous faire du mal et arrêtez d'en essayer. Sinon, c'est de la grosse boulette. Les environnements finissent forcément par se répéter et l'agencement des salles ne change pas grand chose à la donne mais le bestiaire est assez varié amha et leurs combinaisons souvent bien trouvé, en particulier en ce qui concerne les boss/sous-boss.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *INSIDE* dans le cadre du backlog event.

Alors est-ce que j'ai aimé ?

Plutôt non, mais c'est difficile à dire car le jeu ne m'a clairement pas laissé indifférent.
S'il n'y avait pas eu l'event, je n'aurai pas terminé, malgré qu'il soit très court (3 heures, sans chercher tous les succès), pour une seule raison: l'ambiance glauque et les morts horribles et lentes. J'ai trouvé ça très pesant, très angoissant, j'étais mal à l'aise en jouant et je n'avais qu'une peur, c'était de rater un truc et voir mon petit bonhomme se faire déchiqueter/électrocuter/découper/mangé... D'un côté c'est sans doute voulu et réussi, ça met une pression au joueur tout le long du jeu, mais moi j'aime pas être sous angoisse et pression quand je joue, je joue pour me détendre et passer un bon moment (c'est pour ça que je déteste les jeux d'horreur).

Parmi les points positifs: la DA, sublime (même si glauque...), les graphismes très soignés, la difficulté très bien dosée, les variantes de gameplay (casse-tête, rythme, fuite, précision), et la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


en forme de blob

, un des meilleurs moments !

Content de l'avoir fini celui-là  :;):

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *Risen 2*.

Bien moins chiant que le premier grâce à son univers pirate qui change un peu du med fan, ça vieillit bien techniquement, y a quelques passages un peu lourd (backtracking) mais globalement ça se laisse jouer, c'est agréable.

----------


## Cannes

Petit reposte du topic des généreux encore pour l'event backlog  ::siffle:: 




> Du coup je viens de finir *Ori And The Blind Forest : DE* 
> 
> Je. Wouuuah. Il rentre dans mon nouveau top 3 de mes jeux favoris avec Life is Strange et Binding of Isaac. C'était une courte aventure en compagnie d'Ori le tropchoupimignon..truc mais c'était une super expérience. Tout était génial. 
> La direction artistique déjà qui est oufissime avec de magnifiques décors, de belles couleurs et un joli style graphique.
> L'histoire (qui m'intéressait pas du tout à la base) m'a fait lâché ma petite larme.
> Le côté plateformes/énigmes très cool, j'ai adoré à partir du moment ou on débloque la compétence qui permet d'aller à un endroit à partir d'un ennemi (frapper je crois) et même les petits moments de tensions m'ont bien stressé. 
> La bande son qui est parfaite et que je pense télécharger en entier très vite. Je suis fan de ce jeu

----------


## FrousT

J'ai fini *Tomb Raider Underworld* pour l'event backlog !

Voilà.



Bon ok je fais un mini retour... C'est le jeu qui a plus sa place dans un musée que dans la bibliothèque steam d'un joueur, mais faut pas cracher sur les vieux parce qu’ils sont nombreux... Du coup j'en reste là...

Ah oui, on a des truc à ramasser mais ça sert à rien, on peux tirer avec son pistolet sous l'eau pour tuer des requins et faut activer la Vsync pour corriger des bugs de physique...  ::wacko::   ::wacko::

----------


## Zerger

Putain, je me casse un weekend en vacances et les mecs ont deja tous fini The End Is Nigh  :tired: 

Merci de m'avoir attendu !

----------


## Supergounou

Les vacances se terminaient aujourd'hui, j'ai été obligé de bourrer  ::P:

----------


## zanzibar007

*Assassin's Creed : BrotherHood*

L'aventure, c'est l'aventure !
Plus on est de fou... plus on est de fou...
J'ai apprécié le récit moins en tranche que dans AC2 et plus recentré, et ce n'est pas qu'une question de ville ou de cité état.
J'ai apprécié le fait que Rodrigo Borgia, le méchant du précédent volet soit devenu un chat noir.
J'ai apprécié Rome du 16 eme siècle.
J'ai apprécié le fait qu'il y ait enfin l'arbalète, le truc du 1er trailer avec Altair.
J'ai apprécié le fait que l'on puisse acheter les emplacements des drapeaux et des plumes, merde c'est l'été quoi.
J'ai apprécié la musique de Jesper Kyd.


J'ai moins apprécié le fait que l'on m'enlève la cuillère en argent de la bouche dès le début du jeu.
J'ai moins apprécié cette idée de 100% synchro sur les missions, mais quelle idée à la con.
J'ai moins apprécié le doublage des troubadours fait par un mec avec 2 de tensions, rendez moi le doubleur du précédent.

Ma vie de rentier, et accessoirement d'assassin, par Ezio Auditore.

----------


## LeLiquid

> J'ai terminé *Risen 2*.
> 
> Bien moins chiant que le premier grâce à son univers pirate qui change un peu du med fan, ça vieillit bien techniquement, y a quelques passages un peu lourd (backtracking) mais globalement ça se laisse jouer, c'est agréable.


Attends tu ne t'y es pas mis y'a genre juste 2 3 jours ?  :tired: 

Ou alors je confond avec un autre canard.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Attends tu ne t'y es pas mis y'a genre juste 2 3 jours ? 
> 
> Ou alors je confond avec un autre canard.


Si, y a des chances que ce soit moi, pourquoi ?

----------


## LeLiquid

T'as pas perdu de temps ! Ou alors le jeu est plus court que ce que je pensais.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai pas fouillé de fond en comble pour faire toute les quêtes et je l'ai terminé en une petite vingtaine d'heures.

----------


## LeLiquid

20h Ouch.. Ca fait méga short pour un jdr je trouve.. Je le pensais bien plus long, faudrait peut être que je le relance alors. Mais j'ai un peu de mal avec le sorte de clipping chelou.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Plus long, ça aurait été indigeste, sincèrement.

----------


## Catel

Bah il te dit, il a tracé. Moi en faisant presque tout je pense j'ai mis 40h.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Plus long, ça aurait été indigeste, sincèrement.


Ouai, faudrait peut être que je concentre sur la quête principale alors. Mais t'as pas le problème d'affichage avec la végétation ? Ça m'a vraiment dérangé. Au point de me sortir du truc.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Si il y a un clipping étrange sur la végétation, ça m'a dérangé pendant deux heures et après, je me suis habitué.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Ton cerveau a intégré le truc, du coup est ce qu'il y a du clipping lorsque tu regardes le monde réel désormais ?  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Non, ça va, je vois déjà la vie avec les graphismes Megadrive donc bon  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Bon ba ça va alors.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

> Non, ça va, je vois déjà la vie avec les graphismes Megadrive donc bon


 :haha:  Il a pas le Mega-CD!

----------


## Illynir

> Si il y a un clipping étrange sur la végétation, ça m'a dérangé pendant deux heures et après, je me suis habitué.


C'est con parce qu'il y a un mod tout simple qui permet de corriger ce problème et de mettre la végétation en Ultra tout le temps peu importe la distance, visuellement ça métamorphose le jeu.  ::trollface:: 

Fallait lire mon avis dessus en Mars 2017 ici même, ça t'apprendra.  ::ninja:: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10696980

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bah j'ai mit en ultra.

Mais en fait, c'est pas du clipping, c'est compliqué à expliquer. En gros, la lumière "apparaît" parfois d'un coup sur certains arbres à proximité.

----------


## Illynir

Non mais le Ultra du jeu n'a rien à voir avec le ultra du mod, hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ah d'accord  ::ninja:: 

M'enfin au final, ça m'a pas dérangé plus que ça donc...

----------


## Haelnak

Illynir, cette graphic whore.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Illynir

Quand on a passé le cap de la 1080 Ti, effectivement on peut dire qu'on est une graphic whore.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Acheter une 1080 TI et jouer à des jeux de 2012  ::o:

----------


## Illynir

Oui mais en 4K, c'est ça qui est beau.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Moi aussi j'aime bien le quatre quart, surtout le pur beurre  ::wub::

----------


## Epikoienkore

> 20h Ouch.. Ca fait méga short pour un jdr je trouve.. Je le pensais bien plus long, faudrait peut être que je le relance alors. Mais j'ai un peu de mal avec le sorte de clipping chelou.





> Bah il te dit, il a tracé. Moi en faisant presque tout je pense j'ai mis 40h.


Ben de mon côté ça m'a pris 48 heures...
Mais je l'ai rincé bien violemment, et je n'ai jamais trouvé ça indigeste. Après les Gothic (sauf le 4 hein) comme les Risen semblent vraiment avoir été faits pour moi, j'aime autant le gameplay en général que l'univers et la DA.
J'ai attaqué récemment le 3ème qui semble très dans l'esprit du second et promet de belles choses, mais je n'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment pour les jeux de longue haleine et qui demandent de s'impliquer, malheureusement.

----------


## Cabfire

35 heures je crois Risen 2. 

J'avais moins apprécié que le 1, je ne sais plus trop pourquoi. Mais ce qu'il me reste du premier épisode c'est cette impression de devoir gagner pièce d'or par pièce d'or. D'ailleurs comment se situe le 3 par rapport au deux autres ?

----------


## rgk

*Vox Populi Vox Dei 2* (lien Steam) que je viens de finir à 100%. Un jeu de plates-formes hardcore sympathique, qui compense le manque de moyens par du flair visuel. Certains niveaux à s'arracher les cheveux vers la fin, mais globalement de bonne facture pour un petit jeu.

----------


## La Chouette

Ca y est, j'ai fini *Torchlight*, mon dernier jeu (baalimade incluse) de l'event du backlog !

Pour info, le dernier boss s'est révélé franchement simple avec mon build : je m'arrange pour qu'il me suive jusque sous une arche, j'invoque mes archers, squelettes et zombies à gogo (du coup, les dragonkins ne peuvent pas passer par manque de place) et je bourrine le ricochet et les potions de mana. Le ricochet étant un tir plus puissant que mon tir de base et qui passe à travers les ennemis, non seulement je détruisais les dizaines de petits squelettes invoqués par le boss, mais en plus j'aidais mes propres invocations à abattre celui-ci. J'ai joué en normal, je ne sais pas si jouer en difficile change quelque chose à part la force/points de vie du boss ?

Concernant le jeu en lui-même : c'est du bon petit hack and slash, avec un scénario assez anecdotique, mais pas déplaisant, trois classes disponibles (je n'ai testé que la Vanquisher, c'est à dire l'archère/gunslinger), avec un animal de compagnie (chien ou chat, possibilité de le transformer en lui faisant bouffer du poisson).

Le jeu se déroule dans le donjon situé sous la ville de Torchlight, il y a 35 étages au total pour battre le boss final, certains étages étant assez vides car combats de boss. Le jeu est fun, les contrôles sont suffisamment bons pour pouvoir tout faire aisément, y a pas mal de raccourcis qui aident, etc. Les mobs, variés, avec pas mal de capacités différentes (indiquées sous leur barre de vie quand vous les ciblez) lâchent un paquet de loot, que ce soit de l'or ou de l'équipement, plus ou moins rare et magique. 
Il y a en ville des marchants, un enchanteur qui permet de rajouter des bonus à vos équipements (avec une chance, de plus en plus grande, de supprimer tous les enchantements), il y a un type qui permet de fusionner des objets pour en créer des meilleurs (pratique pour potions et gemmes). Les équipements peuvent avoir des sockets, dans lesquels on peut mettre des gemmes qui rajoutent encore des bonus. 
A chaque montée de niveau, 5 points à mettre dans vos stats et un point à mettre dans vos skills (certains étant très utiles), à chaque montée de réputation, un point à mettre dans vos skills.
Petit détail qui est franchement top : il y a des parchemins qui vous permettent de retourner en ville et de revenir ensuite dans le donjon, là où vous étiez (en plus des checkpoints environ tous les 5 étages) et surtout, vous pouvez donner de l'équipement à votre animal de compagnie et lui demander d'aller tout vendre en ville. Donc pas de problème d'inventaire plein, ce qui est génial dans un jeu où le loot est aussi important.

Pour moi, un bon 8/10, ça m'a pris 14h de finir l'histoire en normal (même si je ne suis pas suffisamment fou pour continuer après l'histoire principale, le farm pour le loot, et les achievements, ça va 5 minutes, ni pour recommencer le jeu... peut-être un jour avec une autre classe et/ou dans une difficulté plus élevée, quand j'aurais fini mon backlog)

----------


## Zerger

Si tu as aimé Torchlight, le 2 est bien meilleur  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Si tu as aimé Torchlight, le 2 est bien meilleur


Ouais mais faudrait que je l'achète. Torchlight, je l'ai eu dans un Humble Bundle en septembre 2012.

----------


## Pluton

Ai fini Furi hier soir, la "bonne" fin, donc avec le boss final du vaisseau. En à peu près 13H et un score de D-D-D. Ça doit être mauvais.

ALors, c'est un bon jeu hein, mais la dose d'overhype autour est à noter.

Dans les qualités, le jeu a de la personnalité certes, perso, j'ai aimé ni la BO ni la DA ni l'histoire, donc bon, c'est subjectif mais j'ai un peu l'impression que tout le monde se touche la nouille sur la musique juste histoire de dire comme tout le monde.
La musique, au delà des goûts, est *objectivement* mal gérée. Les boucles de son ne sont pas très longues ni élaborées alors je comprends pas qu'ils aient pas fait l'effort de les monter et les faire se succéder de manière fluide selon les étapes de combat. Non, ce sont juste des tracks à écouter en boucle lors des Die & Retry. Dommage. Pourtant le dédoublage de BoumBoum tchakatchaka au fur et à mesure des affrontements aurait été d'un meilleur effet.
L'histoire est vraiment prévisible à 12 bornes et la fin ressemble vraiment à rien. Les personnages sont surtout mémorables parce qu'on les affronte 15 fois chacun.

En parlant des affrontements c'est plutôt très bon (encore heureux c'est le cœur du jeu) le meilleur est la manière dont avec des éléments limités de gameplay les développeurs ont bien varié et surtout *alterné* les différents types de combats (mélée/bullet hell/mix des deux). Même si j'aime moins le bullet hell.
Mais là encore c'est pas parfait parfait. Certaines premières phases de boss sont redondantes et bien plus faciles que la suite. Ça les rend juste chiantes à refaire encore et encore surtout quand elles sont trop longues : Sniper Chick, Master of Time, The Ship.
Un autre défaut de la mêlée c'est que les contres sont - au début - très gratifiants à réussir, et puis ils deviennent juste obligatoires et enfin on pige qu'il n'y a qu'un seul élément visuel + sonore à guetter et là ils deviennent trop simples et artificiels : peu importe l'animation du boss, les moulinets ou l'élan qu'il prend, y'a juste le flash à guetter et il vaut même mieux faire abstraction de tout autre élément visuel du jeu. C'est du QTE.
Dans Dark Souls faut observer le pattern et anticiper soi-même l'instant où on va se prendre une tarte. C'est à la fois plus difficile et plus organique.
Pareil dans DS les contres étaient monstrueux visuellement et en terme de dégâts. Dans Furi un perfect counter c'est une très jolie et impressionnante animation... qui fait moins de dégâts qu'un enchainement basique de 3 coups standards. Très très décevant. Visuellement le héros défonce la gueule du boss, mais dans les faits il égratigne à peine sa barre de vie.

Enfin les AOE des ennemis en arc de cercle (pas en close combat, les bleues), si jamais elle se déclenche alors que t'es au contact pour tataner c'est vraiment impossible à esquiver. Dans ce style de jeu le difficile est bien mais l'impossible beaucoup moins. Avec la nana volante angélique c'est ça tu reste loin d'elle à tirer alors que t'aurais pu lui placer quelques coups juste parce que tu sais pas quand elle va balancer son AOE de merde.

----------


## Haelnak

> Dans Dark Souls faut observer le pattern et anticiper soi-même l'instant où on va se prendre une tarte. C'est à la fois plus difficile et plus organique.
> Pareil dans DS les contres étaient monstrueux visuellement et en terme de dégâts.


Dans DS tu peux spammer sans souci l'attaque rapide sans jamais avoir à faire un seul contre ou quoi que ce soit et c'est super efficace. Pas dans Furi.
Et mieux vaut ne pas comparer les deux sur l'aspect "combats" parce que DS se fait bien éclater le fion. 

Après c'est normal puisque les forces des jeux From Software se situent dans le level design et la DA, en fait je ne comprends pas vraiment le pourquoi de ta référence à DS puisque l'un est un jeu de combat/shmup et l'autre un jeu d'action/aventure.

----------


## FrousT

> la dose d'overhype autour est à noter.


Désolé  ::unsure:: 




> mais j'ai un peu l'impression que tout le monde se touche la nouille sur la musique juste histoire de dire comme tout le monde.



Désolé²  ::unsure::  Mais pour le coup j'adore la musique pour de vrai  ::ninja::  The Toxic Avenger ça tabasse !!

----------


## akaraziel

> Si tu as aimé Torchlight, le 2 est bien meilleur


Bizarrement j'ai préféré le premier, principalement pour son ambiance qui m'a beaucoup fait penser à D1 version cartoon (pas surprenant vu les gars derrière).

Et pour avoir fait TL2 très récemment, je trouve qu'il lui manque quelque chose (mais ça reste un bon H&S).

----------


## Pluton

> Dans DS tu peux spammer sans souci l'attaque rapide sans jamais avoir à faire un seul contre ou quoi que ce soit et c'est super efficace. Pas dans Furi.
> Et mieux vaut ne pas comparer les deux sur l'aspect "combats" parce que DS se fait bien éclater le fion. 
> 
> Après c'est normal puisque les forces des jeux From Software se situent dans le level design et la DA, en fait je ne comprends pas vraiment le pourquoi de ta référence à DS puisque l'un est un jeu de combat/shmup et l'autre un jeu d'action/aventure.


Ok je pense que sur ce coup là on tombera pas d'accord. Pour moi la série DS explose Furi y compris sur le combat, et non spammer l'attaque rapide ne fait pas gagner le jeu. Et ensuite je compare les 2 jeux car ils sont difficiles et il faut mettre des coups de sabre dans lagl du vilain et je compare un point précis si tu me lis bien : les parry et counters. Et DS est bourré de boss aussi.

----------


## Haelnak

> non spammer l'attaque rapide ne fait pas gagner le jeu.


Si. En général face aux boss ça suffit, et contre 90% des trashmobs ça fonctionne bien.

Après il faut claquer quelques roulades, forcément, mais ça fait le taf et très vite. Surtout dans le troisième où chaque coup de dague stun les ennemis.






Même en jouant mal (je fais autre chose en même temps dans cette vidéo) contre certains boss reconnus "assez difficiles" :




Furi est plus exigeant et intéressant au niveau des combats, même si on ne prend en compte que les bossfights. 
C'est plus carré, plus rigoureux, et plus difficile.

Personnellement, ce n'est pas pour les combats que je trouve Dark Souls ou Bloodborne très sympas, mais pour tout le reste. Le level design de BB, dès le début, est  :Bave: .

----------


## Sylla

> Si.


C'est un peu vrai, quand même. Quoi que par moment, ça soit pas la meilleure façon, ça finit par passer c'est vrai.

----------


## Pluton

Cette dose de mauvaise foi quand même. Je regarde tes vidéos et tu fais comme tout le monde avec roulades (en choisissant la direction de la roulade), plein de moments où tu fais pas du tout que spammer une attaque mais plutôt esquiver des patterns que tu as appris à lire et non juste appuyer sur le bouton B quand un flash blanc et sonore te l'indique, tu fais un backstab sur le Watcher, tu pares de manière parfois non optimale juste parce que tu sais que là tu n'esquiveras pas le coup alors tu réduit les dommages etc...

En plus DS c'est 3 jeux avec des tonnes d'ennemis différents, d'allonges différentes, qui durent souvent 35-45H de jeu par épisode et par run, qu'on joue pas tous au Katana alors que le canevas de Furi m'est apparu en 10H max. Moi je comparais uniquement la partie parade/contre et le signal qui te l'indique. Dans DS c'est quelques frame qu'il faut apprendre sur chaque ennemi, dans Furi c'est toujours le même flash blanc c'est tout, y'a pas à argumenter là dessus c'est comme ça. On peut préférer le système de Furi mais c'est un bête QTE tandis que rien n'indique clairement dans DS quand parer, c'est laissé à l'appréciation du joueur dans le flou de l'animation du mob.

Furi est plus précis et bien plus "mécanique" moi je préfère le côté organique de DS. Et le counter dans Furi est vraiment faible en terme de dégâts mais ça aussi tu réponds à côté.

----------


## Haelnak

> Cette dose de mauvaise foi quand même.


Moi ? Jamais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

1/ DSIII n'est pas représentatif de DS.

2/ Furi c'est un genre de Simon: y'a une couleur qui flashe et toi tu fais l'action qui correspond (et ça déclenche une cutscene de merde) ou tu te prends des dégâts. C'est ultra rigide en plus, j'avais l'impression d'être locké ans vraiment l'être et d'être prisonnier d'un genre de QTE invisible, et en plus les combats sont longs et chiants plutôt que difficiles. Et c'est moche. Berk, du gros caca baveux. Mieux vaut 100 fois un gameplay simple (attaque + saut) mais où on contrôle vraiment le perso et où l'on puisse trouver une solution à sa sauce.

----------


## KiwiX

> Même en jouant mal (je fais autre chose en même temps dans cette vidéo)


Recommence pas ou je refais une vidéo "nakazz pro montage" sur DS  :ouaiouai: .

----------


## Haelnak

> Recommence pas ou je refais une vidéo "nakazz pro montage" sur DS .


Je ne dis pas qu'on peut finir le jeu une main dans le slip en jouant n'importe comment, simplement que parfois ça passe sans souci.
Suffit de mater la vidéo, je joue comme une merde et je bute le boss...

----------


## poulpator

Sinon on compare vraiment Furi à DS maintenant ? Ou c'est juste pour l'amour du débat ?  ::o: 

Parce qu' hier je jouais à Guilty et je suis blasé. Les backstab sont vraiment nuls dans ce jeu comparé à Bloodborne.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Sinon on compare vraiment Furi à DS maintenant ? Ou c'est juste pour l'amour du débat ? 
> 
> Parce qu' hier je jouais à Guilty et je suis blasé. Les backstab sont vraiment nuls dans ce jeu comparé à Bloodborne.


Poulpa'!!  ::wub::

----------


## FrousT

> Sinon on compare vraiment Furi à DS maintenant ? Ou c'est juste pour l'amour du débat ? 
> 
> Parce qu' hier je jouais à Guilty et je suis blasé. Les backstab sont vraiment nuls dans ce jeu comparé à Bloodborne.


 ::wub:: 

Et le débat sur Furi c'est du déjà vu... _"tain je voulais un tactical RPG épique et je me retrouve à tuer des boss en boucles, quel jeux de merde..."_

----------


## Zerger

Et les 30 secondes de repos qui se transforment en 15 minutes de cinématique  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

J'avoue celle-là elle était pas mal.

----------


## FrousT

Sinon j'ai fini *Jotun*, jeu assez court mais ultra mignon et pas assez difficile à mon gout. Les environnements sont variés mais hélas vide et assez facile globalement...

Mais bon si je devais faire une comparaison (parceque CPC) je l'ai préféré à Titan Souls le jeu ultra prétentieux (même s'il est joli). C'est un peu le même format de : on marche, on tue un boss, do it again

Sauf que dans Jotun on a des truc à faire entre les boss, ça coupe le rythme et apporte un peu de diversité qui est bien vu. Et les boss sont très stylé et varié, du tout bon !

Du coup c'était sympa ! (et c'était gratuit  ::ninja:: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai aussi fini *Beyond Eyes* (offert par le robuste Hyeud)

C'était mignon aussi, mais alors c'était chiant  :Facepalm:  Le concept super sympa d'être dans la peau d'une jeune fille aveugle qui pars à la recherche de son chat. On découvre son environnement à mesure qu'on avance, les changements de saisons, les bruits environnent qui perturbe nos sens c'est super bien foutu.

Mais voilà, on se fait chié quand même, on marche et c'est tout  ::sad::  Le plus frustrant c'est qu'elle marche comme un escargot  :Boom:  Ok c'est RP mais merde  :Boom:  Rajoute une touche sprint et un double jump qu'on se réveille un peu putain !!!! Du coup j'y ai joué en regardant une série à côté pour éviter de m'endormir.

Mais c'était cool, pas trop long (et gratuit  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Louck

*Castlevania: Symphony of the Night*

Un jeu que je ne pouvais pas jouer quand j'étais gosse car j'avais FF7. C'est le magazine CPC qui m'a redonné foi pour jouer à mon premier Castlevania.
Pour le détail, j'ai joué à la version PSX.

Le jeu est excellent. J'ai passé 18h à naviguer dans le château et dans tous les sens. Le jeu est beau sur un petit écran (sauf certains effets 3D, qui, à mon avis, étaient à la mode à l'époque) et la musique est assez cool. Le contenu du jeu - le bestiaire, les objets, les niveaux - est gigantesque, jusqu'à faire envier beaucoup de jeux d'aujourd'hui, sans parler des passages secrets qui sont géniaux.

Le Level design est bon. Même si le jeu demande à explorer chaque recoins du château, on estun peu pris par la main dans les premières salles, le temps que le joueur apprenne à jouer au jeu, avant d'être lâcher dans un croisement. Il y a une grosse sensation de liberté dans nos actions, et de progression.
Le jeu contient quelques trucs cools en plus, comme la possibilité de paramétrer certains éléments du jeu (via les reliques) et le 

Spoiler Alert! 


chateau inversé

.


Ce n'est pas non plus le jeu parfait que vend le magazine CPC. A l'époque, c'étais sûrement un chef d'oeuvre. Aujourd'hui nous pouvons relever quelques lacunes
(Ca va spoiler chérie).


Spoiler Alert! 



Tout d'abord, mon plus gros point noir, c'est que le jeu manque d'informations ou d'aides au joueur: Le jeu balance le joueur directement dans les niveaux sans expliquer les boutons, comment exécuter une certaine commande ou pour utiliser certains objets/techniques, ou sur la façon dont fonctionne certaines reliques. A mon avis, tout était écrit dans un livret à l'époque.
Mais vu que je ne l'avais pas, j'ai mis un certain temps pour comprendre comment me transformer en brouillard ou pour utiliser les powerups. D'un côté, ce n'est pas non plus une mauvaise idée: l'objectif du jeu est aussi de le découvrir, de l'explorer. Mais c'étais un peu pénible au début.

L'autre point noir qui m'a le plus ennuyé, c'est le backtracking de fou que j'ai du faire pour récupérer un élément important du jeu (la transformation en chauve-souris). C'est un objet que j'ai loupé en cours de chemin, et qui m'a fait perdre facilement 3 à 4 heures de jeu pour le retrouver. Je me souviens encore à fouiller à fond tous les niveaux du jeu, pour cause d'une carte qui manquait de lisibilité. Ceci, et le fait que nous pouvons passer facilement à côté de certains objets du jeu: Par exemple, je n'ai pas récupéré la relique qui affiche les dégâts qu'on inflige aux ennemis, alors que je suis bien passé par la pièce qui le contient.

Enfin, je trouve que le jeu perd en challenge au fur et à mesure de la progression. Au début, il était facile d'y mourir très rapidement si on ne faisait pas gaffe. Mais après avoir visité une bonne partie du château principal, après avoir récupéré certains objets et powerups, les dégâts perçus devenaient négligeables.
Le challenge c'est renouvelé lorsque je suis entré dans le château inversé, avec un nouveau bestiaire qui infligeait d'importants dégâts. Mais encore, au bout de quelques heures, j'étais devenu assez puissants pour foncer tête baissé contre mes adversaires. Les boss sont devenue une blague depuis (sans compter ceux qui bug un peu, quand on spam la touche attaque).

Il y a d'autres petites lacunes après, dont un menu pas très ergonomique (pas de tri d'objets, ennuyant quand on a une cinquantaine d'armes), que certains ennemis sont plus frustrant qu'autre chose (dont les trucs volants qui traversent la map pour te pétrifier) et sur la façon de farmer les coeurs (qui est très pénible dans la château inversé). Mais ce n'est pas le plus gênant pour ce jeu.

J'ai finis le jeu à 188%. Pas très motivé pour trouver tous les passages secrets (et pour avoir la meilleure fin du jeu).





Bref, un très bon jeu qui était excellent à l'époque. Le jeu est toujours aussi jouable aujourd'hui malgré quelques trucs chiants. Mais à la fin, j'ai vécu une très bonne aventure  ::): .

A voir si je me plonge dans l'univers de Metroid maintenant, pour me faire un autre metroidvania. Mais je ne suis pas très fan du DA de ce jeu.

----------


## Kaelis

Un défaut énorme de ce jeu pour moi c'est le combat. C'est criminel de l'avoir limité à ce point, ne pas avoir des commandes aussi souples que Super Castlevania IV est une lacune impardonnable à mes yeux.

Si tu veux prolonger, tu peux te jeter les yeux fermés sur Hollow Knight si ça n'est pas déjà fait. Même si il a des défauts que t'as remarqué sur SOTN (backtracking et informations vaguement données).

----------


## Louck

> Si tu veux prolonger, tu peux te jeter les yeux fermés sur Hollow Knight si ça n'est pas déjà fait. Même si il a des défauts que t'as remarqué sur SOTN (backtracking et informations vaguement données).


Pour préciser, je n'ai rien contre le backtracking ou le manque d'info dans ces jeux, surtout que c'est important pour ce genre de jeu. Mais il ne faut pas non plus que ca soit extrême.

Si je n'ai pas aimé le manque d'info dans SOTN, c'est que je n'avais pas le livret pour connaitre au moins la base de la base. Après que certains éléments du jeu soient discrets sur leur utilité n'est pas dérangeant s'ils ne sont pas vitaux: Par exemple, pour affronter Galamoth, j'ai appris à utiliser le Shield Rod avec l'Alucard Shield (en partie grâce aux astuces vendus par le marchand. Un tout petit peu grâce à une recherche google  ::ninja:: ). C'étais très jouissif.

Non plus, je n'ai rien contre le Backtracking si on sait où on va (même si j'aurais peux être aimé un peu plus de teleporteurs pour éviter de faire certains passages relous). Dans SOTN, globalement je savais où je voulais aller et c'étais souvent gratifiant. Mais le jeu manquait un peu de lisibilité avec sa carte, et j'ai perdu de nombreux heures à me prendre la tête pour trouver certaines reliques alors que la solution était toute bête.

EDIT:
Le système de combat n'était pas non plus exceptionnel, mais ce n'est pas ce qui m'a le plus dérangé. C'est surtout un problème de power creep, qui rendait certains affrontements et boss pas terribles. Littéralement, j'ai fais de la merde contre Dracula, mais avec 600 PV et l'équipement d'Alucard, je m'en foutais (et encore, je n'ai pas utilisé le Shield Rod).

J'ai pensé à Hollow Knight comme autre jeu dans le même genre. Mais je cherche surtout un jeu pour jouer dans le métro  ::P: .

----------


## Kaelis

Ah dommage.

Le backtracking d'Hollow Knight est un peu excessif à mon goût et ça peut être un problème : certaines zones sont assez similaires, et parfois se rappeler ou se trouve le bidule étrange qu'on a vu il y a des heures et qu'on a le sentiment qu'il faut y retourner ça peut être coton.

----------


## RegisF

> Pour préciser, je n'ai rien contre le backtracking ou le manque d'info dans ces jeux, surtout que c'est important pour ce genre de jeu. Mais il ne faut pas non plus que ca soit extrême.
> 
> Si je n'ai pas aimé le manque d'info dans SOTN, c'est que je n'avais pas le livret pour connaitre au moins la base de la base. Après que certains éléments du jeu soient discrets sur leur utilité n'est pas dérangeant s'ils ne sont pas vitaux: Par exemple, pour affronter Galamoth, j'ai appris à utiliser le Shield Rod avec l'Alucard Shield (en partie grâce aux astuces vendus par le marchand. Un tout petit peu grâce à une recherche google ). C'étais très jouissif.
> 
> Non plus, je n'ai rien contre le Backtracking si on sait où on va (même si j'aurais peux être aimé un peu plus de teleporteurs pour éviter de faire certains passages relous). Dans SOTN, globalement je savais où je voulais aller et c'étais souvent gratifiant. Mais le jeu manquait un peu de lisibilité avec sa carte, et j'ai perdu de nombreux heures à me prendre la tête pour trouver certaines reliques alors que la solution était toute bête.
> 
> EDIT:
> Le système de combat n'était pas non plus exceptionnel, mais ce n'est pas ce qui m'a le plus dérangé. C'est surtout un problème de power creep, qui rendait certains affrontements et boss pas terribles. Littéralement, j'ai fais de la merde contre Dracula, mais avec 600 PV et l'équipement d'Alucard, je m'en foutais (et encore, je n'ai pas utilisé le Shield Rod).
> 
> J'ai pensé à Hollow Knight comme autre jeu dans le même genre. Mais je cherche surtout un jeu pour jouer dans le métro .


tu fais référence à quel article de CPC ?

Sinon, tu peux te faire les 4 premiers castlevania, qui ne sont plus des metroidvania, mais plutôt des platformers actions, avec des éléments de gestions ou de rpg. Ne pas oublier l'excellent Odallus sorti, il y a quelques temps maintenant.
Metroidvania retro ou typé rétro, tu as Zelda 2, Treasure adventure games, Axiom verge, Xenodrifters, Hyper light drifter (dans une certaine mesure), Elliot quest, Finding Teddy 2 et Projet black sun

----------


## Kaelis

Je crois qu'il y a un article d'un CPC récent qui parle du jeu...

Numéro 358 !

----------


## Ammoodytes

Ah ouais mais normal c'est Pipomantis. Un enthousiasme un peu débridé qui contraste avec la retenue des autres rédacteurs. Un côté "Planteur-Je-Me-Tranche-La-Gorge" ponctué de "putain ACHETEZ CE JEU !!"

----------


## Kaelis

C'est le Kamui de CPC  ::ninja::

----------


## Sarha

> Je ne dis pas qu'on peut finir le jeu une main dans le slip en jouant n'importe comment, simplement que parfois ça passe sans souci.
> Suffit de mater la vidéo, je joue comme une merde et je bute le boss...


En même temps tu joues à DS3, le moins représentatif de la série. Ils auraient dû l'appeler Bloodborne 2.

----------


## Haelnak

Yep, c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit en jouant à Bloodborne.

----------


## KiwiX

> En même temps tu joues à DS3, le moins représentatif de la série.


Et du coup, le moins mauvais. Avec Bloodborne, justement.

:incomingdébatdumeilleurdarksoulsdans321...:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Et du coup, le moins mauvais. Avec Bloodborne, justement.
> 
> :incomingdébatdumeilleurdarksoulsdans321...:


Vrai.

----------


## Haelnak

Le meilleur Dark Souls, c'est The Surge.  :B):

----------


## schouffy

ça donne quoi d'ailleurs The Surge ?

----------


## Wulfstan

*Everspace*

Je viens de finir le jeu et je suis grandement mitigé.

Rappelons un peu le principe du jeu : Everspace est un rogue-like dans lequel on pilote un vaisseau, avec celui-ci on va explorer des zones spatiales à la recherche de matières premières et de crédits, et combattre des vaisseaux ennemis jusqu'à atteindre un fameux laboratoire. Les matières premières servent à crafter des ajouts pour son vaisseau (armes, missiles, boucliers, etc.) pendant le run et sont définitivement perdues à chaque mort, tandis que les crédits récoltés vont être investis entre celles-ci pour l'améliorer de façon permanente. On trouvera également pendant nos aventures des plans pour avoir accès à plus de craft, ou des bonus passifs à choisir avant chaque run.
Pour accéder au laboratoire, on doit venir à bout de six secteurs, chacun composé de 4 à 6 zones que l'on va devoir explorer. Chaque zone va avoir quelques spécificités (niveau de difficulté, présence d'une station service, d'un marchand, d'une intempérie spatiale, etc.) mais globalement on y fera toujours la même chose : s'approcher assez près de chaque élément de la zone (astéroïdes, épaves, etc.) pour que nos senseurs puissent savoir si quelque chose d'intéressant s'y trouve, miner, ramasser, décider de s'attaquer ou non aux ennemis qui s'y trouvent (meilleur moyen d'accumuler les crédits) et partir avant que des gros méchants débarquent dans la zone, une espèce de timer pour essayer de rendre l'exploration un peu plus tendue. 

Et c'est là que le bât blesse : on fait toujours la même chose, en boucle, sans ressentir une véritable montée en puissance de son niveau de jeu. C'est un gros problème de gameplay, et l'histoire très très transparente n'aide en rien. Trente zones à explorer en moyenne pour un run réussi, entre 1h30 et 2h30 en tout, sans qu'il n'y ait vraiment de diversification de celles-ci, sinon une simple montée en difficulté (plus d'adversaires plus forts, en gros). Une certaine difficulté qui t'oblige un peu à grinder les crédits pour améliorer ton vaisseau et te faciliter la vie, on se retrouve donc à lancer des parties sans espoir d'arriver au bout du sixième secteur, et où on joue seulement pour amasser le plus de thunes possible (et pour ça la difficulté Hard est parfaite). J'ai honnêtement failli arrêter après dix heures de jeu, car la partie d'approche et de détection de chaque élément de la zone me saoûlait de façon absolue, et juste à ce moment-là j'ai trouvé le bonus passif permettant de voir dés qu'on arrive dans une zone tous les éléments qui s'y trouve sans avoir à s'en approcher à une certaine distance (avec le léger malus de ne plus voir la vie des adversaires, ce qui est quasiment anecdotique, sachant que leur faible diversité nous permet de les connaître bien assez rapidement). C'est la seule chose qui m'a permis de tenir. 

J'ai parlé de répétitivité, mais je n'ai pas tout dit. Parce que sans trop spoiler, lorsqu'on arrive au fameux laboratoire, on se dit : soit le jeu est fini, soit il va me proposer de continuer avec un gameplay un peu différent. Lolilol. 
En fait, on te dit : "_T'es bien gentil, mec, mais si tu refaisais plein de runs jusqu'au laboratoire en chopant deux-trois trucs sur la route, jusqu'à que tu en aies chopé assez pour débloquer la véritable fin._"  :nawak: 

-----

Après être arrivé à cette fin (j'ai mis 40 heures mais je n'ai jamais cherché à jouer autrement qu'en mode tranquillou), voici mon bilan du jeu :

Points positif :
- Je l'ai trouvé *beau*, que tu sois pris dans une tempête solaire violette ou que la zone dans laquelle tu es soit située en orbite proche d'une planète, il y a de quoi s'en mettre plein les mirettes.
- *Techniquement*, il n'y a rien à redire sur le pilotage du vaisseau avec ses 6 DoF, qui est très *agréable* et permet de facilement s'amuser en slalomant entre les météorites ou les ennemis.

Points négatifs :
- *Histoire chétive*, on sent les quelques lignes jetées à la va-vite pour essayer de donner une substance à ce qui n'était à la base qu'une idée conceptuelle d'un jeu.
- *Gameplay assez pauvre* entraînant une *importante répétitivité* et une perte rapide d'attention. J'ai joué les 30 dernières heures du jeu en regardant simultanément des vidéos lègères à côté (streams, let's play et autres), car le jeu n'était pas suffisant pour me garder captivé et m'entraîner jusqu'à la fin.

Ce jeu est actuellement à 28 euros. Je ne conseillerais pas son achat à moins de 7-8 euros, en en attendant simplement un walking simulator de l'espace, et une petite dizaine d'heures de découverte avant de commencer à voir poindre la lassitude.  :;):

----------


## MrGr33N

> ça donne quoi d'ailleurs The Surge ?


De la bonne came. Y a 2-3 défauts, genre le level design qui fait qu'on se perd souvent, pas beaucoup de boss et un gros pic de difficulté au premier tier/milieu du jeu. À coté de ça, la mécanique de démembrement et le ciblage de membre sont bien fichus et le gameplay est relativement nerveux. Pas joué à Bloodborne, mais je suppose que ça s'en approche plus que Dark Souls.

----------


## Zerger

*The End Is Nigh*, c'était très chouette malgré quelques passages lourdingues. Pas la foi de tenter le 100% par contre.

----------


## Sarha

> Et du coup, le moins mauvais. Avec Bloodborne, justement.
> 
> :incomingdébatdumeilleurdarksoulsdans321...:


lol comme disent les jeunes.

----------


## Pyrrhus67

J'ai fini Cryptark (la campagne et le mode rogue) aujourd'hui.

C'est vraiment un super shoot them up /rogue like.
Vous incarnez un membre d'une équipe de récupération de vaisseaux aliens. Il va falloir pénétrer dans des vaisseaux immenses, et les désactiver de l'intérieur ... 

L'arsenal est varié, la musique géniale, le design des ennemis très réussi, la planification présente ... 
Il est difficile au début, mais devient jouissif quand on le maîtrise. 

Avant d'accepter une mission, il est vital de prêter attention aux informations données sur le vaisseau ciblé pour s'adapter : type d'ennemis présents, sous-systèmes qui vous attendent, objectifs secondaires possibles. 
De même, il est nécessaire de regarder la carte en début de mission pour se fixer des objectifs comme l'ordre de destruction des sous-systèmes. 


Le pied reste la mission finale : elle est ardue mais devient bien plus aisée si on a su accomplir des objectifs secondaires au cours de la campagne (crédits, technologies, nouveaux personnages jouables). 
On pourra ainsi "tout donner" (en faisant le plein de balles, de missiles nucléaires, de soins, de combustible de lance-flamme ...) dans cette mission, pour laquelle on aura économisé toute la campagne. Jouissif.  :B): 

Une fois le jeu fini, il reste le mode "rogue", génial : il n'y a plus de gestion du budget : on trouve les armes, les objets et les améliorations que l'on utilisera.


Voici le trailer expliquant le concept du jeu : 




Et voilà un trailer bien bourrin :  :B):

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini *Shadow of the Mordor* ce week-end, en 21h.

Finalement j'ai vraiment apprécié le gameplay même si c'est forcement un peu bourrin. En tout cas suffisamment pour avoir tout fait, sauf les quêtes de récolte. A la fin je me sens repu, c'est bien que le jeu ne soit pas vraiment plus long et je n'ai pas plus envie que ça de faire les DLC.  Je vais quand même les garder sous la main sachant qu'en 4h l'un ça doit être plié.

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai fini *Shadow of the Mordor* ce week-end, en 21h.
> 
> Finalement j'ai vraiment apprécié le gameplay même si c'est forcement un peu bourrin. En tout cas suffisamment pour avoir tout fait, sauf les quêtes de récolte. A la fin je me sens repu, c'est bien que le jeu ne soit pas vraiment plus long et je n'ai pas plus envie que ça de faire les DLC.  Je vais quand même les garder sous la main sachant qu'en 4h l'un ça doit être plié.


Je recommande Lord of the Hunt comme DLC, pour les personnalités des chefs de guerre et les nouvelles capacités. Bright Lord est assez mauvais. Les différents tests, j'ai laissé tomber, ils n'ont aucun intérêt puisqu'on te demande de tuer de l'orc en un temps limite, ce qui passe complètement à côté de l'intérêt du système Nemesis.

----------


## Cabfire

Ok c'est noté, je tenterais le coup !

----------


## Kaelis

Y a pas un mode qui a été ajouté pour préparer des nemesis pour la prochain jeu de la série ? J'ai pas tout suivi.

----------


## La Chouette

> Y a pas un mode qui a été ajouté pour préparer des nemesis pour la prochain jeu de la série ? J'ai pas tout suivi.


Si. Quand tu charges ce mode, ça te choisit un nemesis et/ou un follower (selon ce que tu as de disponible) qui seront automatiquement dans ta partie de Shadow of war. Il me semble que c'est uniquement dans l'armée de la première zone. Sachant que tu ne peux les modifier qu'en jeu, donc si ton nemesis ne te plait pas, t'as plus qu'à le tuer pour t'en trouver un autre.

----------


## Kl4w

Pendant mes congés j'ai pu finir *Prey* de mon côté. 
C'est sympa, mais je pense que je l'aurais oublié assez vite... 
Ce n'est pas très joli, le scénar ne m'a pas emballé plus que ça malgré le twist final et c'est trop long par rapport à ce que le jeu a à proposer (extrême répétitivité des environnements et ennemis).
Après c'est un bon bac à sable, avec beaucoup de possibilités, les PNJ/situations sont souvent très sympas avec des quêtes secondaires plus travaillées que la moyenne, ça me parait très bien optimisé, ça rappelle HL/SS sur pas mal d'aspects, ... Mais j'ai pas eu le déclic pour passer de "sympa à parcourir" à "tuerie", et sur la fin j'étais même content que ça se termine. C'est vraiment cette impression de toujours voir/faire la même chose qui a fini par m'ennuyer au plus point.

----------


## Cabfire

> Pendant mes congés j'ai pu finir *Prey* de mon côté. 
> C'est sympa, mais je pense que je l'aurais oublié assez vite... 
> Ce n'est pas très joli, le scénar ne m'a pas emballé plus que ça malgré le twist final et c'est trop long par rapport à ce que le jeu a à proposer (extrême répétitivité des environnements et ennemis).
> Après c'est un bon bac à sable, avec beaucoup de possibilités, les PNJ/situations sont souvent très sympas avec des quêtes secondaires plus travaillées que la moyenne, ça me parait très bien optimisé, ça rappelle HL/SS sur pas mal d'aspects, ... Mais j'ai pas eu le déclic pour passer de "sympa à parcourir" à "tuerie", et sur la fin j'étais même content que ça se termine. C'est vraiment cette impression de toujours voir/faire la même chose qui a fini par m'ennuyer au plus point.


En finissant Prey j'étais assez dubitatif, sans trop pouvoir expliquer pourquoi je n'étais pas rentré dedans, et je crois que tu viens exactement de me fournir la réponse  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis du même avis, j'essayerai peut-être de le faire différemment l'année prochaine mais plus j'y pense moins je suis chaud parce que je ne suis pas persuadé de pouvoir m'enquiller le jeu entier uniquement en jouant d'une autre façon.

----------


## FrousT

Et pendant ce temps; Dishonored 2 est à l'abandon alors qu'il a une vrai âme, lui  ::cry:: 

Vous êtes des monstres !!!  ::cry::

----------


## Kaelis

Je voulais y jouer à la sortie, portage daubé, je suis passé à autre chose  ::ninja:: 

Mais j'y jouerai dans l'année quand j'aurai terminé ce que j'ai sur la planche  ::):

----------


## Cabfire

> Et pendant ce temps; Dishonored 2 est à l'abandon alors qu'il a une vrai âme, lui 
> 
> Vous êtes des monstres !!!


Ah mais j'adore Dishonored 2, d'ailleurs j'attend le DLC de pied ferme !

----------


## Cannes

> Et pendant ce temps; Dishonored 2 est à l'abandon alors qu'il a une vrai âme, lui 
> 
> Vous êtes des monstres !!!


J'ai même pas fini Dishonored 1..

----------


## Kl4w

> Et pendant ce temps; Dishonored 2 est à l'abandon alors qu'il a une vrai âme, lui 
> 
> Vous êtes des monstres !!!


Ah bah par contre j'ai adoré Dishonored 2.
Chaque niveau a son petit twist de gameplay, c'était un réel plaisir.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Until Dawn, c'est moche, c'est mal joué mais le scénar est plutôt cool et j'ai réussi à pas tuer tout le monde. Je pensais pas être pris comme ça par ce genre de jeu. 

Ratchet and Clank 2016 : Du fun, très court par contre et je vois pas trop l'intérêt de recommencer en défi. Surtout que le TELT est pire qu'avant.

----------


## Haelnak

> Until Dawn, c'est moche


 ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Carrément moche ouais, la lumière sur les décors est jolie par contre.

----------


## Haelnak



----------


## Monsieur Odd

Preuve par l'exemple, on dirait un animatronic, les animations de visages sont degueux, ils ont tous les yeux vernis et des stimorols à la place des dents.

----------


## Haelnak

Bof, c'est de la motion capture à la Avatar et c'est régulièrement impressionnant.  :tired: 
Après ça fait parfois étrange parce qu'on frôle l'uncanny valley.

C'est moche :



C'est dérageant :

----------


## IriK

Mais les animations font partit des principaux intérêts du jeu, vue qu'il a été basé sur l'utilisation du PlayStation Move PS3 et que _l'effet papillon_ est une véritable farce...
Vaut mieux le regarder en Play/Walkthrought je dirais  :^_^: 




> C'est moche :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/07/25/cec6...ed60a1bcb4.gif



_Normalement_ avec la 1.09 c'est régler  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Bof, c'est de la motion capture à la Avatar et c'est régulièrement impressionnant. 
> Après ça fait parfois étrange parce qu'on frôle l'uncanny valley.
> 
> C'est moche :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/07/25/cec6...ed60a1bcb4.gif
> 
> C'est dérageant :
> 
> https://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/58...721jh12gc8.gif https://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...20160226010250


Ashley.  :Emo:  Je voulais la sauver et ma pote l'a tuée de la manière la plus débile et prévisible du monde.

----------


## Cannes

> Until Dawn, c'est moche, *c'est mal joué* mais le scénar est plutôt cool et j'ai réussi à pas tuer tout le monde. Je pensais pas être pris comme ça par ce genre de jeu.


Je pense que c'est fait un peu ""exprès"" pour l'ambiance slasher adolescent.




> Ashley.  Je voulais la sauver et ma pote là tuée de la manière la plus débile et prévisible du monde.


Je l'ai tué à la première occasion sauf pour faire la fin parfaite mais elle était INSUPPORTABLE. Le pire personnage je trouve.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

On a sauvé que Sam.  :Emo:  Au début je voulais tuer tout le monde mais on s'y attache. Prochaine fois on essaie de garder Mike aussi.

----------


## Haelnak

On a sauvé tout le monde.  :Cigare:

----------


## IriK

> On a sauvé tout le monde.


Impossible car t'oubli un personnage  ::trollface::

----------


## Cannes

> Impossible car t'oubli un personnage


D'ailleurs y'a une ""bonne fin"" pour le perso dont tu parles (je suppose) en collectant je sais plus quoi non?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Spoiler Alert! 


Hannah ? D'ailleurs on a commencé très fort en tuant Beth aussi, j'imagine qu'on peut la sauver.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ya moyen de sauver tout le monde sur un seul run ? C'est dommage qu'il soit si long, sinon je relancerais. On y a passé 6 bonne heures.

----------


## Cannes

Yep y'a moyen de sauver tout le monde sur une seule run.


Spoiler Alert! 


 Même Hannah. Le perso avec la ""bonne fin"" mais qui peut pas survivre c'est le psychopathe (je sais plus son nom sorry) et pour ça faut récolter toutes les pages du journal des deux soeurs mortes au début. C'est Josh je crois ?.?

----------


## Haelnak

> Impossible car t'oubli un personnage


À part 

Spoiler Alert! 


Josh

, je ne vois pas.
J'ai même eu le trophée "ILS SURVIVRONT : Les huit amis ont survécu jusqu'à l'aube."

----------


## Cannes

> À part 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Josh
> 
> , je ne vois pas.
> J'ai même eu le trophée "ILS SURVIVRONT : Les huit amis ont survécu jusqu'à l'aube."


Il parlait sans doute de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Josh

----------


## Haelnak

> Il parlait sans doute de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Josh


Bah il n'est pas mort à la fin, enfin pas vraiment. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Les flics le retrouvent dans la grotte en mode zombie cannibale.

----------


## Cannes

> Bah il n'est pas mort à la fin, enfin pas vraiment. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Les flics le retrouvent dans la grotte en mode zombie cannibale.




Spoiler Alert! 


 Ou alors il se fait tuer par ses soeurs si tout les indices sur Hannah/Jessie (?) sont retrouvés

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Spoiler Alert! 


Dans mon run il s'est fait exploser la tête par Wendigo Hannah, j'ai trouvé ça très cool

----------


## Cannes

Spoiler Alert! 


 GG mec ça veut dire que dés ta première run t'as chopé tout les journaux et infos sur Hannah ! Je l'ai fait à ma 4éme..

----------


## IriK

> Bah il n'est pas mort à la fin, enfin pas vraiment. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Les flics le retrouvent dans la grotte en mode zombie cannibale.


J'aime bien le "pas vraiment"  :^_^: 
Et oui, c'était de lui que je parlais.




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Ou alors il se fait tuer par ses sœurs si tout les indices sur Hannah/Jessie (?) sont retrouvés





> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  GG mec ça veut dire que dés ta première run t'as chopé tout les journaux et infos sur Hannah ! Je l'ai fait à ma 4éme..


Heu c'est l'inverse je crois : si tu ne trouve pas tout les journaux, 

Spoiler Alert! 


Josh ne "reconnaît" pas sa sœur et le Wendigo finit par le tuer, dans l'autre cas il "survit"

... enfin tout est relatif  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Spoiler Alert! 


 Si tu trouves juste le journal, il la reconnaît. 

, d'après Internet. J'ai pas le trophée pour tous.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est ici le topic des documents censurés ?  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> On a sauvé que Sam.  Au début je voulais tuer tout le monde mais on s'y attache. Prochaine fois on essaie de garder Mike aussi.


Mike a beau être une enflure au début, étonnamment, on s'y attache et il devient pour moi plus sympathique que la plupart des personnages (à part peut-être Sam)

----------


## Supergounou

*Behold the Kickmen* (2017)



Jeu de foot très arcade/VN. Devenez le meilleur kickman au monde! /cptaintsubasa

Gameplay ultra arcade pour ce que jeu issu d'une "blague" faite sur Twitter par les devs de chez Size Five Games (Time Gentlemen Please). Malheureusement, gameplay trop limité et répétitif.

Entre chaque match, possibilité de dépenser son argent pour booster ses stats de touché de balle, d'esprit d'équipe, etc..., rien de très excitant. Aussi, petite scènette qui fait avancer l'histoire, avec quelques choix qui devraient impacter un petit peu le scénario. Et c'est là le principal intérêt du jeu finalement, beaucoup d'humour, de stéréotypes. Et ça se fini en 3h.

Pour résumé: ça coute 3€, ça ne vaut pas plus. On passe un bon moment dessus, en lançant une partie de 15mn de temps en temps, puis on désinstalle et on oublie.

----------


## Marmottas

Supergounou>

Je te vois jouer via Steam souvent à des jeux que je ne connais pas... Du coup, je regarde la fiche du jeu (car ce n'est pas la première fois que tu m'incites à utiliser mon Paypal). Hier, j'ai hésité sur le jeu de foot (l'esprit Sensible soccer semblait y être) et là, je retrouve ta " chronique ".

Bref, je vais encore sortir la CB !

(Et merci !)

----------


## Supergounou

Pourtant pour le coup j'avais pas l'impression d'en avoir fait bonne pub!  ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pourtant pour le coup j'avais pas l'impression d'en avoir fait bonne pub!


Oui merci à toi pour l'anti craquage pour le coup, la vidéo de présentation m'avait intrigué mais ton avis m'a bien dissuadé  :;):

----------


## Cannes

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Si tu trouves juste le journal, il la reconnaît. 
> 
> , d'après Internet. J'ai pas le trophée pour tous.


J'étais sur que c'était l'inverse :/

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Bon je veux pas transformer ce topic en celui d'Until Dawn mais je viens de tilter pour le mort obligatoire : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le mec au lance flamme qui perd sa tête

----------


## Cannes

Qui c'est lui ?.? Enfin à quel moment de l'aventure il apparaît?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Spoiler Alert! 


Le type qui tente de sauver Hannah et Beth au début et qui chasse les wendigos, j'sais plus dans quel chapitre il débarque pour nous expliquer le bordel, juste après que Josh se soit révélé, il meurt 5 minutes après qu'on l'ait croisé et on peut pas le sauver.

----------


## Cannes

Spoiler Alert! 


 Ah ouais ! J'avais oublié que c'est lui qui tente de sauver Hannah et Beth au début (bien qu'il se fail très fort). Après bonne chance pour Math, Jessica et Chris, je crois c'est les plus dur à  sauver. /:

----------


## Haelnak

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Ah ouais ! J'avais oublié que c'est lui qui tente de sauver Hannah et Beth au début (bien qu'il se fail très fort). Après bonne chance pour Math, Jessica et Chris, je crois c'est les plus dur à  sauver. /:


Bof, suffit d'éviter les pièges "classiques" des slashers (typiquement 

Spoiler Alert! 


ton ""amie"" qui donne des coups sur la trappe dans la grotte en te demandant de l'aider, ça pue la mort à 200 bornes

).

----------


## Cannes

Spoiler Alert! 


 Personellement j'ai énormement eu du mal à sauver Jess, j'ai du le faire au bout de trois run d'ailleurs.

----------


## Haelnak

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Personellement j'ai énormement eu du mal à sauver Jess, j'ai du le faire au bout de trois run d'ailleurs.


Elle meurt quand/comment ?

----------


## banditbandit

*Estranged: Act II*

Bon le jeu est toujours en early acces mais ils ont ajouté quelques niveaux, des options en plus, ya même déja une trad en français.
Ça avance pas mal vite et c'est déjà bien optimisé. Pour l'instant le jeu est moins bien que le 1er acte mais c'est très jolie.

----------


## Cannes

> Elle meurt quand/comment ?




Spoiler Alert! 


 Alors il y a la fois ou faut aller la chercher parce que elle s'est fait kidnappé et faut pas louper + de deux QTE et fallait prendre le chemin dangereux (et je m'étais fail une fois en prenant le chemin safe..) et l'autre fois ou on est Jess et elle se fait courser par Josh dans une espéce de maison et faut toujours se cacher jamais courir (et j'ai eu le malheur de courir une autre fois..)

----------


## Haelnak

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Alors il y a la fois ou faut aller la chercher parce que elle s'est fait kidnappé et faut pas louper + de deux QTE et fallait prendre le chemin dangereux (et je m'étais fail une fois en prenant le chemin safe..) et l'autre fois ou on est Jess et elle se fait courser par Josh dans une espéce de maison et faut toujours se cacher jamais courir (et j'ai eu le malheur de courir une autre fois..)


T'es nul.  ::ninja:: 
Mais c'est parce que tu manques d'expérience ça, tu es encore un enfant.

D'ailleurs, tu sais que le jeu est PEGI 18+ et que tu n'es pas censé y jouer ?

----------


## Cannes

Ça va, à deux ans près..  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

> Ça va, à deux ans près..


Ceux qui disent ça aux flics se retrouvent en tôle en général.

----------


## Cannes

C'est pas ce que je voulais dire monsieur le juge.

----------


## rgk

Dans les jeux auxquel on joue j'avais parlé de Still Not Dead




> Je joue à Still Not Dead en early access.
> Mon état d'esprit :
> - ça va être nul
> - je lance, en fait c'est sympa malgré l'absence de visée verticale. Solide ambiance apocalyptique.
> - wah la mort me suit, le stress ! vite la sortie !
> - tension niveau suivant, tension niveau suivant, je meurs, c'était plus cool que je ne pensais
> - je redémarre du début (roguelite oblige), je teste deux-trois nouvelles armes et j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a en fait pas grand chose à faire dans ce jeu avant même de passer la barre de 1/2h de temps total joué.
> Heureusement que c'est pas très cher. A voir si ça évolue un peu avec l'early access !



Je viens de le finir. Finir est un bien grand mot. C'est toujours la même chose en boucle. J'ai passé le même niveau une dizaine de fois en augmentant sans cesse ma vie, sans jamais rencontrer de boss ou de nouvel environnement. Il n'y a pas de fin, seulement la fin de mon ennui quand j'ai décidé de faire face à la Mort et d'en finir une bonne fois pour toute.

----------


## hisvin

*Deponia (le premier):*C'était sympa (et court) avec 2-3 trucs difficiles dans le premier acte, les 2 autres étant des formalités. Bon, j'ai globalement zappé les mini-jeux, ceci expliquant cela.

----------


## La Chouette

Je viens de finir à 100% Mark of the Ninja offert par kayl257 sur le topic des généreux. Couplé au DLC que j'ai acheté après. J'avais déjà fini le jeu 3 fois auparavant vu que j'avais eu la version DRM free en achetant un Humble Bundle moins d'un euro, mais c'était toujours aussi bon à refaire.

Je me suis fait un run normal en tuant tout le monde et un new game + en ne tuant personne, plus le niveau du DLC, que j'ai essayé de faire en ne tuant personne mais j'ai laissé tomber cette idée quand j'ai gagné 4000 points d'un coup par "indirect kill". Apparemment, le piège à pics que j'ai activé se trouvait là où je planquais les corps des gardes inconscients.

Les achievements sont tous raisonnables, en finissant le jeu correctement, y a moyen de presque tous les choper.

Les contrôles sont top, pas essayé à la manette (apparemment méthode privilégiée par les joueurs), mais c'est fluide, tu peux tout faire facilement avec le combo clavier souris, sans aucun problème.

Le jeu lui-même, c'est de la bonne infiltration, bien foutue, avec des cônes de vision pour les gardes, plus des zones de lumières, des cercles qui indiquent le rayon dans lequel les gardes entendent le bruit que tu fais, la possibilité de détecter les gardes hors de vue grâce à leurs bruits de pas (avec représentation visuelle), l'escalade de bâtiments est bien fichue, on s'accroche aux murs et aux plafonds, on passe dans les conduits de ventilation, on grappine, on casse des lampes pour distraire les gardes, on se planquent derrière des plantes en pot, bref, c'est top. Et le New Game + rajoute de la difficulté en rendant le jeu "réaliste" : les mouvements et les comportements des gardes sont exactement les mêmes, mais les indications visuelles disparaissent. Plus de cônes pour savoir ce que voient les gardes, plus de cercles pour montrer ce qui a attiré leur attention, le ninja ne voit plus derrière sa tête, ça corse bien le truc. Les checkpoints sont bien placés, finir un niveau sans tuer de gardes apporte généralement un bonus de points conséquent qui permet d'atteindre les trois étoiles sans problème, c'est aussi faisable en tuant tout le monde sans souci, le système de scoring est équilibré (bon, par contre, les leaderboards sont pourris de tricheurs... vu que la quantité de points qu'on peut obtenir est limitée, même en optimisant le tout, y a pas moyen d'entrer dans le top 100). Il y a dans chaque niveau trois objectifs facultatifs sympas, 3 étoiles (à obtenir en faisant monter ton score) et trois parchemins à récupérer (chacun contenant un haiku), pour un total de 9 points, ces points servant à acheter de nouveaux objets, de nouveaux types de meurtres, etc.

Le scénario est sympa, avec une confrontation entre les ninjas traditionnels et des gardes ayant accès à la technologie, une fin avec un choix assez intéressant, les cinématiques sont classes, bref, ce jeu est une perle, je vais probablement le refaire dans quelques mois, c'est du 9,5/10, voire du 10/10 pour moi, si vous ne l'avez pas, achetez-le.

----------


## Euklif

Je te suis à 100%.
J'ai même été un peu déçu de voir que son petit succès n'en a pas incité à suivre la même route tellement j'avais trouvé le concept plaisant. J'ai essayé d'autre trucs un peu dans le même style, type Ronin (très sympa) ou Gunpoint (moins aimé) Mais ça reste assez différent dans l'esprit...

----------


## RegisF

> Je te suis à 100%.
> J'ai même été un peu déçu de voir que son petit succès n'en a pas incité à suivre la même route tellement j'avais trouvé le concept plaisant. J'ai essayé d'autre trucs un peu dans le même style, type Ronin (très sympa) ou Gunpoint (moins aimé) Mais ça reste assez différent dans l'esprit...


Tu as *Deadbolt* dans le même style sinon. Je t'avoue avoir lâché, pas parce qu'il est mauvais, mais parce que je m'en suis lassé. A tester néanmoins.

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est clair que Mark of the Ninja est un super jeu. Mais Gunpoint m'a vraiment plus aussi dans le genre. L'ambiance polar a super bien fonctionné avec moi aussi. Et le feeling des sauts est super, c'est le pied de casser une vitre et de tomber sur le coin de la gueule d'un garde en mode superman  ::P: .

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai commencé Aragami il y a peu, et en infiltration c'est pas mal du tout dans le genre. Bon après c'est de la 3D.

----------


## Esotsm

Divinity Original Sin Enhanced Edition en 60h. J'aime beaucoup de choses dans ce jeu, notamment son système de combat et ses graphismes mais la gestion d'inventaire est assez relou. Je pense en refaire une maintenant que je connais mieux les différents builds et compétences. J'étais un peu paumé au début mais ça allait mieux au fur et à mesure. Vivement le 2 !

----------


## Jack Pervert

Ronin est AMHA beaucoup moins bon. La direction artistique n'est pas aussi bien, les contrôles sont un peu raté: des choses sont quasi-impossible à faire à la manette alors qu'au clavier c'est plus simple. Il n'y a pas le coté infiltration... bref, j'ai pris ça pour du Mark of the ninja et c'est assez différent, on est plus dans du die'n'retry. 

Divinity ::o: s tu l'a fais en quel difficulté ? Car en cas de second run, part en difficulté tacticien au minimum !

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini *The Sexy Brutale* en 7h.

Bon... Je trouve le principe très original et sympathique sur le papier. Il s'agit d'une boucle sans fin qui ne s’arrêtera que lorsque l'on aura empêché tout les convives du manoir de mourir.

Ceci-dit dans l’exécution c'est beaucoup trop simple, très basique et ça me laisse clairement sur ma faim à ce niveau la, j'aurais aimé devoir chercher plus. Me torde l'esprit pour empêcher les meurtres, mais non. La première solution est la bonne. 

Ajouter à cela quelques problèmes de gameplay, comme le fait qu'a la manette ouvrir une porte devient compliqué, ça réagit mal, étrange. Ou le fait qu'on peut remonter la journée mais pas l'avancé, donc parfois on attend juste.

Après, la DA est vraiment sympa si on aime le style de Tequila Work (Guacamelee) et l'environnement sonore est également bien présent.

Bref, pas convaincue pour ma part.

----------


## pesos

*Castlevania Symphony of the Night* (version 360, joué sur One).

C'est simple : le jeu a 20 ans et enterre encore tout ce qui s'est fait depuis dans le genre. Tout est fantastique, de la DA en passant par le game design et la quantité incroyable de trucs planqués partout.

Je l'ai terminé à 180%, pas le courage de taper les 200,6% mais je l'avais fait à l'époque  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> *Castlevania Symphony of the Night* (version 360, joué sur One).
> 
> C'est simple : le jeu a 20 ans et enterre encore tout ce qui s'est fait depuis dans le genre. Tout est fantastique, de la DA en passant par le game design et la quantité incroyable de trucs planqués partout.
> 
> Je l'ai terminé à 180%, pas le courage de taper les 200,6% mais je l'avais fait à l'époque


Un jour faudra expliquer aux développeurs de jeux vidéos comment fonctionnent les pourcentages.

----------


## Zerger

C'est pour donner l'impression qu'il y a plus de contenu que prévu

----------


## comodorecass

> *Castlevania Symphony of the Night* (version 360, joué sur One).
> 
> C'est simple : le jeu a 20 ans et enterre encore tout ce qui s'est fait depuis dans le genre. Tout est fantastique, de la DA en passant par le game design et la quantité incroyable de trucs planqués partout.
> 
> Je l'ai terminé à 180%, pas le courage de taper les 200,6% mais je l'avais fait à l'époque


Si tu as apprécié je te conseille de récupérer un émulateur GBA ou DS et de faire les Castlevania portables. J'ai passé mes meilleurs moments de jeu nomade sur ces jeu mythiques, Dawn of Sorrow et Order of Ecclesia sont excellents, tous les GBA sont très bons aussi.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Shadowrun Returns*. Sympa, sans plus.

----------


## Momock

> C'est simple : le jeu a 20 ans et enterre encore tout ce qui s'est fait depuis dans le genre.


Ah ouais!  ::o: 

J'ai jamais réussi à me farcir ce jeu, ya tellement le mieux dans le genre que le retour en arrière est brutal.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Je viens de reterminer *Dishonored* en chaos faible, toujours aussi bon et prenant, mais quel dommage que le dernier niveau soit si facile et vite terminé,

Spoiler Alert! 


 on libère la petite puis paf, cinématique de fin, j'aurais pas été contre une mission d'escorte de la petiote en parcourant le niveau à l'envers vers le bateau de Samuel par exemple, 

ça aurait été intéressant et plus logique vu que je n'ai pas neutralisé tous les gardes. Je m'attaque à La lame de Dunwall et terminé le premier chapitre pour l'instant, tout bonnement excellent.

----------


## Louck

> Ah ouais! 
> 
> J'ai jamais réussi à me farcir ce jeu, ya tellement le mieux dans le genre que le retour en arrière est brutal.


A l'époque c'étais phénoménal.
Aujourd'hui ca reste un très bon jeu, parfaitement jouable, mais ca a pris un petit coup de vieux.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je viens de reterminer *Dishonored* en chaos faible, toujours aussi bon et prenant, mais quel dommage que le dernier niveau soit si facile et vite terminé, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on libère la petite puis paf, cinématique de fin, j'aurais pas été contre une mission d'escorte de la petiote en parcourant le niveau à l'envers vers le bateau de Samuel par exemple
> 
> , ça aurait été intéressant et plus logique vu que je n'ai pas neutralisé tous les gardes. Je m'attaque à La lame de Dunwall et terminé le premier chapitre pour l'instant, tout bonnement excellent.


Ça faisait longtemps, je m'excuse par avance mais je vais faire mon chieur: ce serait peut-être bien de mettre la fin du jeu en balises spoil, histoire de laisser la "surprise" à ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait?

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Ça faisait longtemps, je m'excuse par avance mais je vais faire mon chieur: ce serait peut-être bien de mettre la fin du jeu en balises spoil, histoire de laisser la "surprise" à ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait?


C'est corrigé.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Les missions d'escorte : beuurkk ! Toutes les chances d'avoir des scripts buggés, la fin de la mission prématurée pour cause de mort de l'escorté/blocage de l'escorté/"il fallait attendre le script, on considère que l'escorté est mort"/etc...

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Les missions d'escorte : beuurkk ! Toutes les chances d'avoir des scripts buggés, la fin de la mission prématurée pour cause de mort de l'escorté/blocage de l'escorté/"il fallait attendre le script, on considère que l'escorté est mort"/etc...


Ca aurait pu donner

Spoiler Alert! 


 une grimpette d'Emily sur le dos de Corvo en parcourant le niveau dans l'autre sens pour rejoindre un canot ou Samuel, un peu comme dans le chapitre _Child_ de Metro 2033, avec la possibilité de la déposer à terre à l'image de BioShock 2

----------


## Euklif

Souvent, on dit qu'il n'y a pas de niveau dans l'eau qui soit potable quel que soit le jeu. Et il y a souvent quelqu'un pour dire "Objection!" en citant Donkey Kong, Aquaria ou autre. 
Pourtant, cette remarque est grandement galvaudé quand on compare avec les missions d'escortes qui sont dans, grosso merdo, 4000% des cas de la grosse merdasse. Tu es la première personne que je vois en souhaiter une... Es tu bien humain  :Cafe2: ?

----------


## KiwiX

*Binary Domain*, une nouvelle fois.

Ça se fait vite fait (environ 8h). C'est pas ouf mais ça passe et ça change de dark souls <3.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je viens de reterminer *Dishonored* en chaos faible, toujours aussi bon et prenant, mais quel dommage que le dernier niveau soit si facile et vite terminé,
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  on libère la petite puis paf, cinématique de fin, j'aurais pas été contre une mission d'escorte de la petiote en parcourant le niveau à l'envers vers le bateau de Samuel par exemple, 
> 
> ça aurait été intéressant et plus logique vu que je n'ai pas neutralisé tous les gardes. Je m'attaque à La lame de Dunwall et terminé le premier chapitre pour l'instant, tout bonnement excellent.


La lame de Dunwich est bien mais les Sorcières de Brigmore sont encore mieux !

----------


## pipoop

Dead rising3
Sympa avec les armes combo et les vehicules tout pété (moto compresseur je t'aime)
bon l'histoire....des zombies on essayes de s'enfuir avant la fin du temps où le méchant général veut faire péter une bombe (alors qu'il y est lui même)
Par contre l'esquive et les sauts...c'est a pleurer, pour esquiver un coup ça va mais si on mets 3 sec a s'en remettre et se faire dégommer pendant ce temps.
J'ai pas fait les chapitres bonus parceque faut pas deconner merci

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> ya tellement le mieux dans le genre


Comme ?
Et j'attend un jeu qui est vraiment "tellement mieux" et pas juste un peu.

----------


## Haelnak

> Comme ?
> Et j'attend un jeu qui est vraiment "tellement mieux" et pas juste un peu.


Il exagère autant que Pesos, ça me semble cohérent :



> *Castlevania Symphony of the Night* (version 360, joué sur One).
> 
> C'est simple : le jeu a 20 ans et enterre encore tout ce qui s'est fait depuis dans le genre.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

On ne change pas l'objectif monsieur  :tired: 

Il faut un exemple qui soit bien meilleur que SotN. Pas correct, au même niveau, ou juste au dessus.
Il faut qu'il soit "tellement meilleur".

edit : et on ne déconne pas avec le best game ever  :tired:

----------


## La Chouette

> On ne change pas l'objectif monsieur 
> 
> Il faut un exemple qui soit bien meilleur que SotN. Pas correct, au même niveau, ou juste au dessus.
> Il faut qu'il soit "tellement meilleur".


Hollow Knight ?

----------


## Snowki

> Hollow Knight ?


Je plussoie  :;):

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Lui, il a sa place dans le topic des jeux overhypé  ::ninja::

----------


## makiayoyo

> Hollow Knight ?


voilà ... t'as été plus rapide que moi, mais je plussoie !

----------


## Kaelis

Puisqu'on en parle... j'ai fini *Hollow Knight* (100% en 34 heures).

C'est mon nouveau mètre étalon du genre, sans aucune hésitation.

Il y a tout ce que j'aime  ::wub:: 

De l'exploration à n'en plus finir, c'est un bonheur pour moi de découvrir sans arrêt de nouvelles zones à explorer, avec une ambiance particulière à chaque fois et une palanquée de nouveaux monstres à affronter. C'est dur de s'arrêter quand on commence. Entre les zones obligatoires, les annexes, les secrètes... c'est Byzance.

Le jeu est très (très) généreux : le bestiaire est pléthorique ! Là on dépasse très largement la centaine de monstres avec assez peu de redite. Du coup ça a beau être assez long, je me lasse pas. Et ce petit frisson quand on rencontre les ennemis d'une nouvelle zone pour la première fois : qu'est-ce que cette saleté va faire ? Et cerise sur le gâteau : des boss, des mini-boss, des boss qui reviennent en version sous stéroïde et des boss secrets, il y a de quoi bouffer à tous les râteliers (dommage d'avoir "sacrifié" trois boss par contre). Ça va avec l'exploration d'ailleurs, on peut finir le jeu sans s'en soucier, ou s'amuser à gratter dans tous les recoins pour découvrir plein de bonnes choses plus ou moins utiles. C'est un plaisir que j'avais découvert avec les Final Fantasy sur PS1, et c'est un plaisir que je retrouve trop rarement aujourd'hui. Quand il y en a plus, c'est qu'il y en a encore  :Bave: 

Je vais pas m'étaler sur la présentation, ça a été dit dix mille fois. C'est superbe pour les yeux et les oreilles.

Le personnage qu'on joue se contrôle à la perfection pour la plateforme et les combats. Et les deux sont très fignolés, c'est le bonheur avec une bonne manette dans les mains. C'est tellement bien fichu que le jeu offre deux zones optionnelles (strictement combat ou strictement plateforme) qui n'ont pas à rougir face à des jeux qui ne font qu'une chose à la fois. Pour la castagne ça va au point où le jeu arrive carrément à aire des gags et des coups fourrés en mélangeant tout le bestiaire, et pour la plateforme j'en ai sué à grosses goûtes (hommage à Super Meat Boy, vous saurez tout de suite quand vous y serez  :Sweat: ).

Les quêtes annexes sont très variées, mais je trouve que certaines y vont trop fort sur la collectionnite surtout qu'on revient énormément sur ses pas pour les terminer (c'est pas arrangé par le fait qu'une bonne partie du jeu est mal desservie par les transports). Pour obtenir les dix derniers pourcents, j'ai revisité la totalité du jeu et ça m'a pris 8 heures supplémentaires. Je ne sais pas ce qu'on rate si on ne fini pas le jeu à 100% mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir eu tout juste ce qu'il fallait, avoir moins ça aurait été gênant. Ça se fait sans soluce mais il faut se préparer à être très attentif et à passer tout le jeu au peigne fin pendant des heures.

Le truc qui me gêne c'est l'inspiration très scolaire de la série des Souls. J'en ai déjà largement bouffé (monde mort, maudit et sans roi) et ça me paraît en pilote automatique. La mythologie du jeu m'a pas l'air très chiadée (l'infection, les masques... mouif mais encore ?) et les PNJ rencontrés sont beaucoup trop vagues pour que je m'y intéresse ou que je m'y attache (pas à la hauteur de son modèle sur ce point).

Au bout du compte, c'est mon metroidvania favori. Il y en a certains que j'aime beaucoup mais qui se traînent des défauts honteux, mais celui-ci je le conseille sans hésiter. Il ne faut pas passer à côté si on aime ce genre de jeu, ou se jeter dessus pour faire connaissance  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Lui, il a sa place dans le topic des jeux overhypé


En quoi est-il overhypé ? Le jeu est beau, les musiques sont belles, l'ambiance est top, le gameplay est fantastique (même si classique), il y a énormément à explorer, pas forcément dans un ordre précis, le système de charme est bien foutu. Autant sur ce forum, dès que ça parle de bon metroidvania, son nom revient souvent (ce qui est normal selon moi, vu sa qualité), autant partout ailleurs, il est pas si connu que ça.

----------


## makiayoyo

> En quoi est-il overhypé ?


En rien, si il en est bien un qui ne surfe pas sur la hype, c'est bien lui... je pense qu'il te tendait un hameçon  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> En rien, si il en est bien un qui ne surfe pas sur la hype, c'est bien lui... je pense qu'il te tendait un hameçon


Sur ce forum, on ne sait jamais, y en a pas mal qui n'ont aucun goût  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Sur ce forum, on ne sait jamais, y en a pas mal qui n'ont aucun goût


C'est clair, quand je pense que certains ont aimé Undertale  :Facepalm: 


 ::ninja:: 

Sinon, terminé *Oxenfree* hier soir, motivé par l'event du backlog. Ben c'est très bien pour moi qui aime les walking simulators et me laisser entraîner dans des histoire chelous dans lesquelles je ne comprends pas tout.
J'ai été happé par l'ambiance visuelle et sonore, avec un gros pouce vert pour le jeu des acteurs de doublage.
Dommage que les temps de chargement viennent couper ça, mais c'est vraiment minime par rapport au plaisir ressenti durant ces 4-5 heures de jeu  ::):

----------


## pesos

> Il exagère autant que Pesos, ça me semble cohérent :


Je veux bien que tu me dise ou j'ai exagéré.

Je me suis farci quasi tous les metroidvania sortis depuis des lustres et je confirme que pas un n'arrive à la cheville de SOTN.

----------


## Zerger

Merde, tu le trouves même meilleur par rapport aux castlevania de GBA et DS ?

Ca mérite que je m'y intéresse alors !

----------


## pesos

Oui sans soucis  :;):

----------


## Big Bear

> En quoi est-il overhypé ? Le jeu est beau, les musiques sont belles, l'ambiance est top, le gameplay est fantastique (même si classique), il y a énormément à explorer, pas forcément dans un ordre précis, le système de charme est bien foutu. Autant sur ce forum, dès que ça parle de bon metroidvania, son nom revient souvent (ce qui est normal selon moi, vu sa qualité), autant partout ailleurs, il est pas si connu que ça.


J'y ai joué rapidement, et il l'air bien, mais il a quand même certaines particularités à souligner: l'ambiance est morne, donc non, l'ambiance n'est pas forcément top pour tout le monde. Il faut aimer. 
Le gameplay a l'air bon, mais joue à Valdis Story, là tu auras un vrai gameplay de Beat them all. 
L'exploration et les énigmes sont excellentes selon plein de personnes, mais je doute que ça arrive à la cheville du maître dans le genre: La Mulana. 

Donc, encore une fois, il s'agit de faire la juste critique, ni trop, ni pas assez, en comparant avec les autres jeux du genre.

----------


## Momock

> J'y ai joué rapidement, et il l'air bien, mais il a quand même certaines particularités à souligner: l'ambiance est morne, donc non, l'ambiance n'est pas forcément top pour tout le monde. Il faut aimer. 
> Le gameplay a l'air bon, mais joue à Valdis Story, là tu auras un vrai gameplay de Beat them all. 
> L'exploration et les énigmes sont excellentes selon plein de personnes, mais je doute que ça arrive à la cheville du maître dans le genre: La Mulana. 
> 
> Donc, encore une fois, il s'agit de faire la juste critique, ni trop, ni pas assez, en comparant avec les autres jeux du genre.


Les énigmes ne sont pas "excellentes" dans La Mulana. Le jeu est totalement abscons et demande de penser à des trucs impossibles ou sans aucun lien apparent. Ça se finit une soluce sur les genoux, comme les jeux d'action/aventure japs des années 80 que le jeu émule. Les développeurs reconnaissent le problème et tentent de le corriger dans le 2 (selon leurs dires) sans simplifier. Un gameplay de beat'em up ne pas vraiment sa place dans un metroidvania à mon avis (et c'est pas le anti-combos Iga qui va me contredire là-dessus). Ça n'apporte-rien au coeur de jeu: l'exploration et la plateforme (alors que pouvoir utiliser les ennemis comme "tremplins" d'un coup d'épée vers le bas, si). Et pour ce qui est de l'exploration, si tu doutes qu'Hollow Knight entrerre tout ce qui existe je t'invite à y jouer.

Après y'a pas besoin d'un pur bijou comme Hollow Knight pour faire mieux que SOTN dans le genre: n'importe-quel Castlevania sur DS s'en charge, voire mieux: n'importe-quel Metroid sorti depuis (sauf Other M, j'imagine...). Ou d'autres challengers comme Ori, Rabi Ribi et même Guacamelee (en vrai SOTN est un jeu râté, mal pensé et même pas fini, où ils ont juste balancé en vrac tout ce qui leut parraissait cool sans réfléchir. C'est pas dur de faire bien mieux).

PS: je precise que je ne suis pas une bête non-plus, je comprends comment et pourquoi le jeu a pu chârmer les joueurs en son temps.

----------


## pesos

Non mais alors là tu racontes franchement n'imp. Jeu raté et sans cohérence, mais bien-sur.

T'as pas aimé soit, mais ne raconte pas non plus de la merde.

Sinon si t'as que Ori & co à balancer comme meilleurs jeux dans le genre, excuse moi de pouffer.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

J'ai juste trollé pour avoir une liste de bons metroidvania mais j'ai déjà fait tout ceux cités  :;): 
Y a aussi *Momodora reverie under the moonlight* qui est trés sympa dans le genre.

----------


## Momock

> Sinon si t'as que Ori & co à balancer comme meilleurs jeux dans le genre, excuse moi de pouffer.


Ben non. J'ai dit que même eux étaient meilleurs, pas que c'étaient les seuls (y'a un tas de Metroids et Castlevanias sortis entre SOTN et ces jeux-là).




> Jeu raté et sans cohérence, mais bien-sur.


Ouais. Des idées de gameplay assemblées au pif sans que ça fasse un tout cohérent (les boucliers et les invocs useless, les coups de street fighter...). Et aucun équilibrage (c'est super facile, 90% des objets ne servent à rien), un level design pas inspiré (des couloirs de 3km avec trois monstres à one shot, des escaliers de l'infini), une jouabilité bof (c'est lent et lourd). Et puis le jeu est pas fini quoi (les menus moches de la bêta dans le jeu final, le château dans l'intro qu'ils ont pas eût le temps de texturer...)

Pas mal de ces défaut sont toujours présents dans les Castlevanias sur portables, mais aux moins ils sont funs à manier et ont des boss réussis.

----------


## Bibik

Fini ce matin dans la douleur le reboot 2013 de *Shadow Warrior* offert par le Humble store.

Bon bah je connaissais celui de 97' sans y avoir joué, donc j'étais pas surpris de la surcouche d'hommages + memes et répliques à la duke nukem. Globalement, me suis pas mal amusé au début, mais le jeu est devenu vite répétitif dans ses enchaînements de lieux vus et revus/génériques et les mêmes mobs à tabasser que même l'ajout de pouvoirs spéciaux inégaux ne m'ont pas empêchés de souffler et de soupirer à chaque nouvelle ouverture de porte en me disant "mais putain, ça finit jamais ce niveau ?".
J'ai joué en difficile d'entrée de jeu, et si la majorité des niveaux passent crème (à part peut-être à gros manque de munitions au tiers du jeu, avant que je rattrape en boostant mes skills à l'épée et le % bonus de munitions) les derniers encounters deviennent ardus de part l'avalanche de mobs qui s'enchaînent sans répits. Les fights au katana sont funs, les gunsfights moins ce qui fait que les gros boss sont des épreuves de patience plus que de skill (arroser le boss -> event ->saucer le côté affaibli du boss sauf si t'es pas du bon côté alors là t'es niqué pour ce tour -> strafer en cercle jusqu'à que la fenêtre de tir se représente -> wash -> rince -> repeat).

Malgré tout si je l'ai pas drop, c'est que le but principal était accompli mais pas de second run pour bibi.



Spoiler Alert! 


 : ha et la fin m'a surpris, abrupt et triste donc en total décalage avec le reste du jeu, why oh why Hoji ?

----------


## Supergounou

Momock, si jamais tu ne le savais pas déjà, je t'aime  :Emo:

----------


## Momock

Ça ne porte pas un nom, l'amour dans la haine d'un ennemi commun?

----------


## Astasloth

Fini *Persona 5* cet après-midi. True ending en 112h.
C'était long, c'était bon. Excellent même. On sent le genre maîtrisé par les gars de chez Atlus. Chaque chose est pensée, du moindre petit bout de gameplay à l'esthétisme du jeu en passant par la narration aux petits oignons. Tout est coloré, tout est dynamique, Tokyo est magnifiquement bien rendue.
Bref, j'ai aimé ce jeu d'amour tout du long et je suis triste de l'avoir terminé parce que, maintenant, ça va me faire un vide de ne plus retrouver mes personnages et cet univers.

Vivement un prochain Persona ou Shin Megami Tensei. Je suis déjà en manque...

----------


## Ammoodytes

*DOOM*, en 19h. Enfin la campagne bien entendu (j'ai cherché des secrets que j'ai pas trouvé). C'était excellent  ::lol:: 

Bon, sauf les boss, que j'ai trouvé chiiiiaaants : tout le plaisir de DOOM c'est une sorte de ballet mortel, on court on saute, on passe de glory kills en coup de shotgun, rattrapage de rebord et vire-voltage en tout genre, et quand on arrive à un boss (heureusement peu nombreux), on est enfermé dans une arène ronde  ::|: . Faut strafer, tirer, voilà voilààà. C'est pénible et pas agréable je trouve, alors que certains niveaux remplis de monstres sont bien plus tendus (je pense à l'arrivée du monorail dans la station par exemple).

Pour les quiches en multi mais qui ont quand même apprécié la dynamique de ce jeu, le mode arcade est bien marrant quand même. En gros on refait les niveaux de la campagne, avec un score et des médailles suivant les actions (tirs sur barils, headshot, glory kills etc.). Ça défoule bien !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Fini ce matin dans la douleur le reboot 2013 de *Shadow Warrior* offert par le Humble store.
> 
> Bon bah je connaissais celui de 97' sans y avoir joué, donc j'étais pas surpris de la surcouche d'hommages + memes et répliques à la duke nukem. Globalement, me suis pas mal amusé au début, mais le jeu est devenu vite répétitif dans ses enchaînements de lieux vus et revus/génériques et les mêmes mobs à tabasser que même l'ajout de pouvoirs spéciaux inégaux ne m'ont pas empêchés de souffler et de soupirer à chaque nouvelle ouverture de porte en me disant "mais putain, ça finit jamais ce niveau ?".
> J'ai joué en difficile d'entrée de jeu, et si la majorité des niveaux passent crème (à part peut-être à gros manque de munitions au tiers du jeu, avant que je rattrape en boostant mes skills à l'épée et le % bonus de munitions) les derniers encounters deviennent ardus de part l'avalanche de mobs qui s'enchaînent sans répits. Les fights au katana sont funs, les gunsfights moins ce qui fait que les gros boss sont des épreuves de patience plus que de skill (arroser le boss -> event ->saucer le côté affaibli du boss sauf si t'es pas du bon côté alors là t'es niqué pour ce tour -> strafer en cercle jusqu'à que la fenêtre de tir se représente -> wash -> rince -> repeat).
> 
> Malgré tout si je l'ai pas drop, c'est que le but principal était accompli mais pas de second run pour bibi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le 2 est nettement plus réussi et défoulant, si t'as le courage de pousser plus loin. Par contre faut aimer le touche "à la Borderlands" avec le loot et des ennemis parfois un peu costauds, et les maps ouvertes générées aléatoirement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *DOOM*, en 19h. Enfin la campagne bien entendu (j'ai cherché des secrets que j'ai pas trouvé). C'était excellent 
> 
> Bon, sauf les boss, que j'ai trouvé chiiiiaaants : tout le plaisir de DOOM c'est une sorte de ballet mortel, on court on saute, on passe de glory kills en coup de shotgun, rattrapage de rebord et vire-voltage en tout genre, et quand on arrive à un boss (heureusement peu nombreux), on est enfermé dans une arène ronde . Faut strafer, tirer, voilà voilààà. C'est pénible et pas agréable je trouve, alors que certains niveaux remplis de monstres sont bien plus tendus (je pense à l'arrivée du monorail dans la station par exemple).
> 
> Pour les quiches en multi mais qui ont quand même apprécié la dynamique de ce jeu, le mode arcade est bien marrant quand même. En gros on refait les niveaux de la campagne, avec un score et des médailles suivant les actions (tirs sur barils, headshot, glory kills etc.). Ça défoule bien !


Perso j'ai bien aimé le deuxième boss, même si c'est une petite arène.  Ca ressemble à un affrontement de boss dans un beat'm'all avec les patterns à étudier/esquiver, c'est assez speed et on a pas une grosse marge d'erreur dans les timings, ça donne des bastons tendues.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Perso j'ai bien aimé le deuxième boss, même si c'est une petite arène.  Ca ressemble à un affrontement de boss dans un beat'm'all avec les patterns à étudier/esquiver, c'est assez speed et on a pas une grosse marge d'erreur dans les timings, ça donne des bastons tendues.


C'est celui  

Spoiler Alert! 


qui ramène ses deux petits copains à la fin 

? Celui-là ça a été, surtout quand j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait le stunt 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand il chargeait son attaque

. Bon, et puis comme je l'ai dit y a pas beaucoup de boss, mais beaucoup d'arènes très sympas pour faire le lapin hystérique.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Kona* mon enquête dans un Quebec enneigés en plein cœur des années 70 s'est terminé et c'était cool.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai fini *VVVVVV* d'une traite (pas à 100%, peut-être que je les ferai).

Je m'attendais pas à ce que ça soit si court (1h30 pour arriver au bout avec les trois quarts des objets à collectionner) et ça a fait mon affaire. Si c'était plus long je n'aurais pas tenu la distance.

J'ai trouvé ça chouette, mais ça a tenu à peu de choses. Sans la super bande-son qui file la pêche je me serais probablement pas donné la peine d'y jouer plus de dix minutes  ::ninja:: 

Si il traîne sur votre PC, vous pouvez lui faire un sort.

----------


## Momock

Ce qui m'avait le plus surpris de VVVVVV c'est que ce soit un monde ouvert avec des niveaux/donjons à y trouver. Je m'attendais à une suite de niveaux linéaires.

Je me demande si ça a en partie inspiré The End is Nigh.

----------


## Zerger

Au final, The End is Nigh n'est pas si ouvert que ca je trouve. Il y a quelques embranchements mais la plupart des niveaux sont linéaires

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Kathy Rain* que m'a offert Crazralfrill via cpcgifts. Le jeu commençait plutôt bien, mais plus on avance dans l'histoire et moins on comprend ce qu'il se passe. Au final, j'ai pas tout compris. Pour les puzzles, c'est relativement logique, excepté pour 3-4 puzzles dont j'ai bien du mal à comprendre le sens, même avec la solution. Au final, sympa, mais pas aussi bien que ce que j'espérais.

----------


## Narushima

*Ys: The Oath in Felghana*. Le dernier Ys auquel j'avais joué était le premier, sur émulateur. Celui-ci est en fait un remake du troisième opus, et on retrouve la même simplicité des combats, pas de tour par tour mais de l'action directe à coup d'épée dans la tronche des ennemis assez variés, ce qui est quand même plus pêchu, pas trop de dialogues gnian-gnian et pas de tenues complètement ridicules, ce qui est rare pour un jeu de rôle japonais.

Le scénario est raccord avec le screenshot ci-dessous, bateau, mais le jeu est assez fun pour que ça ne soit pas un problème, et le côté Metroid avec les capacités débloquées au fur et à mesure fait que la progression est toujours intéressante.

Le mode boss rush est un chouette bonus. Les musiques "rock" ne m'ont pas particulièrement plu, mais j'en fredonnais certaines entre deux sessions de jeu.

----------


## Pluton

Fini hier soir Torchlight 1 en very hard hardcore avec le guerrier.
Bon bah un super petit H&S qui coche toute les bonnes cases du genre sans en faire des tonnes. Je sais pas si ça dépendait de l'évolution de mon équipement mais j'ai sentis que le début et la fin de l'aventure étaient bien violents.

M'enfin dans l'ensemble j'ai failli crevé un bon paquet de fois et je trouve le jeu efficace, équilibré, fun, addictif, simple et complet.

10/10

----------


## Sarha

Le 2 est du même niveau, si tu n'es pas encore en overdose de h&s tu peux tenter.

----------


## Sylla

Fini *Nier Automata*

Fins ABCDE plus quelques autres à la con, obtenues en faisant des trucs au hasard, du genre 

Spoiler Alert! 


manger un maquereau....



Et puis aussi 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauvegardes effacées.



Ca valait le coup, le run C puis les fins C,D,E qui s'enchaînent, c'est excellent. J'adore aussi les phases de gameplay qui passent du schmup au BTA, même le piratage ne m'a pas trop gonflé. C'est suffisamment rigolo pour ne pas être relou. Les quêtes secondaires sont super marrantes ou parfois émouvantes 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Quand les enfants machines du village se suicident, on verserait presque sa petite larme)

 et une fois qu'on a le fast travel, c'est quand même plus agréable que de se taper la route à pied.

J'avais jamais entendu parler de Nier "normal" mais si c'est la même intensité et qualité d'écriture, je vais me jeter dessus comme DSK sur une femme d ménage. :Coucou:

----------


## Cannes

Merci Sylla du retour, je l'avais sur Steam mais j'hésitais à le lancer :/

----------


## Sarha

:Facepalm:

----------


## Haelnak

C'est un enfant, essaye de le comprendre.

----------


## Cannes

Qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait de mal? ,_,

----------


## Supergounou

Ce qu'ils essayent de t'expliquer, c'est que le jeu est une bouse qui ne vaut même pas le coup d'être installée  ::P:

----------


## Cannes

Ha.  ::O:

----------


## Zerger

Mais non rhoooo

Tout le monde encense le jeu depuis sa sortie (une obsession cheloue surement) donc ta première phrase était marrante du coup.

J'espère que tu as pas demander le refund

----------


## La Chouette

Disons aussi que si tu l'as dans ta bibliothèque, c'est soit que tu l'as acheté (et il me semble qu'il a encore jamais été à bas prix, donc acheter un jeu 40 boules pour ne même pas le lancer, c'est un peu du gâchis), soit qu'on te l'a offert, et dans ce cas c'est malpoli de ne pas le lancer.

----------


## Haelnak

> Disons aussi que si tu l'as dans ta bibliothèque, c'est soit que tu l'as acheté (et il me semble qu'il a encore jamais été à bas prix, donc acheter un jeu 40 boules pour ne même pas le lancer, c'est un peu du gâchis), soit qu'on te l'a offert, et dans ce cas c'est malpoli de ne pas le lancer.


Voilà. Plus tard il comprendra.

----------


## Zerger

Vous voulez qu'on jette un oeil dans vos backlogs pour voir si vous êtes polis ?  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Vous voulez qu'on jette un oeil dans vos backlogs pour voir si vous êtes polis ?


Vas-y, n'hésite pas. Tous les jeux offerts ont au moins été lancés, la plupart finis ou en cours de finition. Les jeux achetés, de même, à part pour les résidus de bundles  :;): 
Namého, comment qu'il insulte mon backlog, l'aut' là  :tired:

----------


## Momock

Je viens de finir *NieR: Automata*, puisqu'on en parle.

Le gameplay est vraiment mauvais (les combats: fais des trucs au pif en spammant R2, soigne-toi avec un de tes 99 kits instentanés et quasi gratos en magasin quand R2 n'a pas marché). Le level-design aussi (les murs invisibles!  :Boom: ). Les éléments "RPG" n'arrangent rien (t'es en sous-niveau le combat dure mille ans, t'es en sur-niveau tout meurt avant que t'es eût le temps de te dire que le combat commence. Mais vraiment, je me suis farci les derniers boss en 3 à 5 secondes), c'est typique de l'inflation de chiffres. Si seulement ils avaient dégagé les niveaux de perso et d'armes par de nouvelles techniques, ou même par rien, ç'aurait été tellement mieux (et limité les kits de soins transportables à 5, comme dans Revengeance).

J'ai quand-même kiffé (c'est agréable à prendre en main à défaut d'être intéressant, donc le jeu nul ne se met au moins pas sur la route du reste). Ça me fait penser à The Witcher 3 en fait, dans le sens où le jeu tient entièrement par son univers et ses persos, pas par son gameplay nul (enfin il paraît que The Witcher 3 a un univers et des persos biens, moi je les ai pas vus, ils devaient être bien planqués au milieu de la fantasy pseudo-Tolkiennesque générique!). Le jeu piétine ton kokoro sans tomber dans l'edgy emo-dark de bas étage, c'était pas évident à maintenir comme équilibre.

Le DA est bien sinon, surtout l'OST et le character design (les décors eux sont souvent couverts d'une grisaille désagréable).

----------


## Snowki

> enfin il paraît que The Witcher 3 a un univers et des persos biens, moi je les ai pas vus, ils devaient être bien planqués au milieu de la fantasy pseudo-Tolkiennesque générique!


Tu as réussir à finir le jeu avec cet état d'esprit, tu m'épate. :WTF:  ::w00t::  ::wacko::

----------


## Momock

Ah ben non, je ne l'ai pas fini.

----------


## Thufir

euh, Momock ton précédent message tu as dis que tu l'avais fini... et il y a un topic pour les jeux qu'on vient de laisser tomber.
Et honnêtement,je te conseille d'aller voir un médecin/un psy, t'as pas mal de syndromes d'un  mec en dépression sévère: un discours amer/aigri au point de n'être plus capable de communiquer de façon cohérente,comme l'exemple ci-dessus, mais aussi ton avis sur The Witcher3: On peut considérer la fantasy comme un genre surreprésenté et que ça peut lasser, mais celle de The witcher 3 n'est pas générique, et complètement à l'opposé de celle de Tolkien.
pour considérer les deux comme similaires,c'est à mon avis le signe d'un dysfoncionnemnt cognitif, probablement du à a dépression

----------


## pesos

Bah c'est Momock quoi  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

C'est NieR qu'il a dit avoir fini, et The Witcher 3 qu'il n'a pas fini. Mais j'avoue j'avais compris la même au début  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

@Thufir:  je veux bien aller voir un psy à condition que tu retournes en primaire pour finir d'apprendre à lire.  :B): 

J'ai fini le jeu marqué en gras. Ça me semble pourtant clair et j'ai beau relire plusieurs fois je ne vois pas où je dis avoir fini The Witcher 3, je le comparais juste à NieR: Automata. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que The Witcher 3 comme ce NieR sont des jeux nuls (ou médiocres) qu'on ne peut recommander qu'à des gens à qui l'univers de ces jeux pourrai plaire.

"Fantasy tolkiennesque" c'est une façon de parler puisque c'est rare que la fantasy reprenne des bouquins du monsieur les themes, l'inspiration est toujours en surface (y'a des nains barbus et bourrus, des nelfes qui jouent de la flute dans les bois, des gros méchants en armure noire... le folklore habituel quoi).

PS: n'empêche que le coup de "T'aimes pas le jeu que j'aime, va voir un psy!" on ne me l'avait jamais fait! Ça a le mérite d'être plus frais et original que "t'as pas compris le jeu!" ou que "t'as pas joué en super-über-dur!" qui sont assez éculés.  ::):

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Quand je te lis j'ai l'impression que t'es du genre hyper exigent, faut savoir apprécier les choses pour ce qu'elles sont. Ça ne veut pas dire d'apprendre à aimer le caca, mais plutôt d’arrêter de voir tout ce qui n'est pas extraordinaire comme du caca.
 :^_^:

----------


## Narushima

Il faut aussi laisser aux gens le droit d'aimer ou de ne pas aimer ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Les gens qui disent du mal de Castlevania SotN ne devrait même pas avoir le droit de vivre  ::trollface::

----------


## Momock

> faut savoir apprécier les choses pour ce qu'elles sont


C'est ce que je fais avec Nier:Automata. J'ai kiffé le trip et ai passé un bon moment malgré que le jeu soit passable/mal foutu. Dire que le jeu est mal branlé ne m'empêche pas de l'apprécier pour ses autres qualités.

Bon, sinon j'ai aussi terminé *Botanicula* et *Kathy Rain*. Le premier est "inférieur" aux autres jeux d'Amanita Designs (c'est plus un jeu où l'on clique sur des machins pour que ça fasse des trucs rigolos/jolis qu'un vrai jeu d'aventure avec des énigmes logiques) mais je savais à quoi m'attendre (pas à Machinarium 2!) car j'étais prévenu alors je me suis bien amusé. Il manque trois bestiolles à ma collection, je me demande comment les trouver.

Le second est un jeu d'aventure très classique, avec quelques énigmes tirées par les cheveux/que je n'ai pas compris. En plus souvent le situation évolue juste parceque le jeu l'a décidé arbitrairement plutôt que par les actions du perso/joueur et le jeu refait le coup de Runaway de mettre des objets/actions que le perso ne voudra pas toucher/faire "pour l'instant" mais qu'il voudra bien quand le truc abitraire X se sera produit. Je crois que ça le fait plus souvent que Runaway et que ça le communique moins bien au joueur (c'est pire, quoi. À vrai dire ça ne m'avais pas gêné dans Runaway mais là si). Sur le fin la frustration l'a emporté sur le plaisir. Je ne le recommande pas.

----------


## Nephizz

La séance de psychanalyse en se basant sur une critique de jeu vidéo, c'est magnifique.

Thufir, rappelle moi de faire appel à toi le jour où j'aurais besoin d'établir mon profil psychologique. On a des experts sur CPC, autant en profiter.  :;):

----------


## Snowki

> La séance de psychanalyse en se basant sur une critique de jeu vidéo, c'est magnifique.
> 
> Thufir, rappelle moi de faire appel à toi le jour où j'aurais besoin d'établir mon profil psychologique. On a des experts sur CPC, autant en profiter.


Je dirai même plus; c'est collector. :Cigare: 

Sinon désolé d'avoir aussi mal interprété ton post Momock.

----------


## Supergounou

*FarCry Primal* (2016), à 100% en 38h selon Steam 31h selon UPlay (?) offert par l'amie *Lucretia* chez les généreux, merci à elle!



FPS/walking simulator.

Les FarCry récents, c'est mon petit péché mignon. J'adore leur cracher à la tronche, parce que sincèrement il y a de quoi faire, et en même temps une fois que j'en débute un je n'arrive plus à décrocher avant de voir s'afficher "100%" dans le menu principal.

Avec un peu de recul, voici ce que je pense de FC Primal: énormément de bonnes idées, complètement gâchées à cause d'un gameplay quasi inexistant. En fait, je pense qu'après quelques heures de jeu j'avais déjà maitrisé tous les points de gameplay du jeu. D'autant qu’apparemment, on a de quoi varier les approches: arc ou corps à corps, fufu ou bourrin, à dos de bête, en posant des pièges, en étourdissant les ennemis pour qu'ils s'attaquent entre eux, etc... sauf que rapidement on se rend compte que foncer dans le tas en bourrant avec une grosse lance, ça reste ce qui est le plus efficace, et on se limite à cette façon de faire.

Et ce n'est pas l'histoire/les personnages/les quêtes qui vont donner envie d'en savoir plus, tellement c'est secondaire et dirigiste, juste prétexte à l'open world.

Par contre, la ballade est vraiment bonne, très immersive et avec de très beaux paysages. J'ai passé mes 20 premières heures sur le jeu à m'émerveiller: je plaçais un point le plus loin possible sur la map, et j'essayais de m'y rendre en prenant tous les points d’intérêt et le stuff que je trouvais sur ma route. J'ai adoré ces 20 premières heures, puis la lassitude à commencer à s'installer, même si j'ai quand même pris plaisir à parcourir la seconde moitié du jeu. On pourra tout de même reprocher le côté "parc d'attraction" du jeu, comme souvent chez Ubisoft, où on sent que dans le cahier des charges il faut surtout que le joueur trouve quelque chose tous les 5m.

Un mauvais FPS donc, mais un excellent walking simulator. Idéal pour se balader à la découverte de nouveaux paysages, pour trouver des reliques dans des grottes cachées ou pour gambader dans la plaine en regardant les animaux faire leur vie.

----------


## Cannes

T'en auras mis du temps ! T'as même oublié le backlog.. Moi je me souviens avoir arrêté parce que ça m'avait vite soûlé, je me souviens plus vraiment pourquoi..

----------


## Supergounou

Hey, je travaille moi!  :tired:   ::P:   d'autant qu'un peu moins d'1 mois pour 40h de jeu, ça reste correct tout de même.

Effectivement, il peux vite saouler je pense, et à mon avis j'aurais très vite lâché l'affaire si je m'étais concentré sur la progression dans l'histoire et dans les missions. Mais c'est vraiment le côté exploration que j'aime dans les FarCry récents, et pour ça je trouve Primal vraiment réussi.

Cela-dit, j'ai bouffé mon quota de AAA pour 2017, voir même pour 2018. Point trop n'en faut.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Hey, je travaille moi!    d'autant qu'un peu moins d'1 mois pour 40h de jeu, ça reste correct tout de même.
> 
> Effectivement, il peux vite saouler je pense, et à mon avis j'aurais très vite lâché l'affaire si je m'étais concentré sur la progression dans l'histoire et dans les missions. Mais c'est vraiment le côté exploration que j'aime dans les FarCry récents, et pour ça je trouve Primal vraiment réussi.
> 
> Cela-dit, j'ai bouffé mon quota de AAA pour 2017, voir même pour 2018. Point trop n'en faut.


J'ai le Farcry 3 qui prend la poussière dans un coin de mon backlog.
(_je n'ai fait aucun Farcry récent, j'ai un peu touché au Blood Dragon pour cause d'enfance dans les années 80_)
Puisque tu connais bien la franchise Farcry, tu peux me donner ton avis sur le 3 ?
Il vaut la peine d'y passer du temps ?

----------


## Supergounou

Le 3 j'ai beaucoup aimé. Il a un peu les mêmes défauts que ceux que j'ai énoncé sur Primal, sauf que l'histoire et les personnages sont beaucoup plus intéressants.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Le 3 j'ai beaucoup aimé. Il a un peu les mêmes défauts que ceux que j'ai énoncé sur Primal, sauf que l'histoire et les personnages sont beaucoup plus intéressants.


Le 3 c’est surtout la base de la formule Farcry actuelle, de l'openworld d'action plein de possibilité et bien arcade. Après je pense qu'au niveau "level design" il a pas mal vieilli, mais en même temps ça appuie le propos du jeu.

Par contre concernant Primal, je trouve que que le considérer comme un mauvais FPS est assez "muof", d'abord parce qu'il a une approche particulière du FPS (du FPS sans flingue c’est quand même pas banal) et surtout parce que ce que les FC depuis UBI visent tient souvent plus au final de l'infiltration ouverte (qui dégénère en général  ::P:  ) que du shoot basique, et pour le coup ça marche quand même très bien.
Puis t'oubli quand même de mentionner le mode "Survival" qui permet de largement amoindrir le coté parc d'attraction du jeu de base où tu croises evenements et troupeaux tous les 2m.

Bon après uè, comme tous les openworld UBI, c’est gavage et vaut mieux y jouer en mode tranquillou sous peine de péter un plomb devant le coté checklist du jeu. 
Perso je conseille en plus de réduire l'ATH de ne jamais trop zoomer sur la map pour ne pas avoir les indications trop précises (position des collectibles, etc...) pour avoir le plaisir de l'exploration, surtout qu'avec un univers pareil (pas parasité par trop de NPC ou de truc artificiel), je trouve que la façon dont ils se découvrent fonctionne assez bien (genre les pierres qui brillent au loin la nuit ou les sons mystique qui indiquent la position d'une relique proche)

----------


## schouffy

Primal me séduit sur le papier, mais chaque fois que je regarde une vidéo de gameplay je m'ennuie instantanément.
C'est comme le 4 au niveau suractivité sauvage ? Genre tu attaques un camp, une meute de loups t'attaque puis un aigle vient t'agresser pendant qu'un tigre a mis les loups en fuite ?

----------


## Supergounou

Oui j'avoue que Primal n'est plus vraiment un FPS en fait. Quand j'ai écris "mauvais FPS", je pensais plus au gameplay, qui est très limité et assisté (même sans l'assistance à la visée, ce qui est très fort). J'avais l'impression d'avoir maitrisé après 5h de jeu, et pour moi qui adore les jeux à grosse courbe de progression, c'est clairement un énorme point faible.

Le level deisgn lors des bastons est assez pauvre aussi. On a plein d'options pour attaquer, avec les pièges le familier les couteaux etc... mais au final, le level design n'exploite pas du tout ces _features_, c'est toujours la même chose: on envoie la chouette, on essaye de fufu quelques ennemis pour le fun, puis on tabasse tout à coup de gourdin.

Le mode survie, je ne l'ai pas évoqué parce que je ne l'ai pas essayé. C'est du IronMan c'est ça? Pour ma façon de jouer, en mode explorateur/collecteur, ça ne collait pas du tout à l'esprit, mais je tenterai surement l'aventure un jour.

Oh et j'ai affectivement aussi oublié d'évoquer les options, qui permettent de régler au poil de cul l'ATH et les aides à l'écran, genre scintillement des trucs intéressants etc..., ce qui est plutôt bienvenu.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Primal me séduit sur le papier, mais chaque fois que je regarde une vidéo de gameplay je m'ennuie instantanément.
> C'est comme le 4 au niveau suractivité sauvage ? Genre tu attaques un camp, une meute de loups t'attaque puis un aigle vient t'agresser pendant qu'un tigre a mis les loups en fuite ?


En mode Survival c’est plutôt bien équilibré, en mode normal c’est plutôt la foire.

----------


## Supergounou

> Primal me séduit sur le papier, mais chaque fois que je regarde une vidéo de gameplay je m'ennuie instantanément.
> C'est comme le 4 au niveau suractivité sauvage ? Genre tu attaques un camp, une meute de loups t'attaque puis un aigle vient t'agresser pendant qu'un tigre a mis les loups en fuite ?


J'ai pas joué au 4, mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était quand même plus calme. J'ai par exemple remarqué que lorsque qu'on est en mission (principale, annexe, camps, etc...) le spawn aléatoire d'ennemis est supprimé. La nuit c'est déjà un peu plus peuplé.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Le mode survie, je ne l'ai pas évoqué parce que je ne l'ai pas essayé. C'est du IronMan c'est ça? Pour ma façon de jouer, en mode explorateur/collecteur, ça ne collait pas du tout à l'esprit, mais je tenterai surement l'aventure un jour.


Nope, ça c’est le "survival hardcore", le survival basique, c’est une rééquilibrage complet du jeu au niveau de la faune, des events, des couts de crafting et de quelques points de gameplay (le craft à la volée prend du temps -donc plus moyen de crafter des flèches en plein milieu d'un combat grâce à une pause magique-, la gestion des dégâts est plus sévère, quelques skills pétés disparaissent et il y a l'ajout d'une jauge d'endurance qui régit quelques actions dont les possibilités de fast travel).

----------


## Supergounou

Ah merde, si j'avais su!  ::o:

----------


## hisvin

En parlant de Farcry3, je suis entrain d'y jouer (avec le mod Ziggy version hardcore) et ça va, c'est assez sympathique pour l'instant même si les débuts furent assez difficiles vu mon expérience en FPS (1 tous les 5 ans grand max). Je commence à trouver le jeu relativement facile après 3 heures quand on joue en assassin discret (approche tranquilos, repérage, dès que la proie est ciblée, course+glissage+coup de poignards=>Au final, on peut quasiment trucider un camp en quelques minutes. )

----------


## Okita

Fini *The Evil Within* en 15h,

J'ai beaucoup apprécié l'ambiance qui mélange Silent Hill et Resident Evil ainsi que le gameplay, en tout cas assez pour finir le jeux en 4 jours.
J'avais lu sur le topic que les derniers chapitres était vraiment nul et très dur mais au final je les ai pas trouvés si galère que ça même si ils sont clairement moins bien que ceux du milieux du jeux.
Il y a bien eu quelques passages bien lourd ou on se fait one shot, j'ai eu de la chance j'ai réussi à faire la poursuite avec Laura du premier coup donc j'ai pas trop ragé contrairement à un passage dans l’abattoir au chapitre 10 avec des ennemies attachés à des croix qui m'a bien soulé !
La plupart des boss sont sympas et il n'y pas pas beaucoup de QTE dans le jeux ce qui est un bon point.

Au niveau de l'histoire elle est sympa mais pas évidente à suivre surtout au début.

En tout cas je conseil le jeux à tout ceux qui aime les survivals, je pense que ferrais le 2 et peux être à la sortie si il n'est pas trop chère  :;): 

Maintenant j’hésite à enchainer sur Resident Evil 7  ::rolleyes::

----------


## schouffy

RE7 était plutôt cool mais ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec EW qui est plus un action TPS.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Si tu as envie de te faire du mal, tu peux tenter RE 7, oui.

----------


## Okita

Bah en sachant que j'ai fait le 6 je pense que c'est difficile de faire pire non ? 

Au moins il doit pas durer 25h...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Bah en sachant que j'ai fait le 6 je pense que c'est difficile de faire pire non ? 
> 
> Au moins il doit pas durer 25h...


Le 6 était au moins rigolo avec son côté nanardesque et la campagne de Leon et de la fille était relativement sympa.

RE 7, ça devient de la merde dès la deuxième heure de jeu. A toi de voir  ::trollface::

----------


## schouffy

Le laisse pas te convaincre. Si t'aimes les jeux d'horreur tu aimeras sans doute RE7. Il ne fait pas vraiment peur, mais est très stressant et j'ai trouvé l'ambiance réussie. La mise en scène est par moment assez inspirée aussi.

----------


## Okita

Ok merci Schouffy de toute façon je les ai tous fait alors je testerais quand même le 7, il est trouvable pour pas trop chère en plus  :;): 

C'est le gameplay ou l'histoire que tu n'a pas aimé SuicideSnake ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Ok merci Schouffy de toute façon je les ai tous fait alors je testerais quand même le 7, il est trouvable pour pas trop chère en plus 
> 
> C'est le gameplay ou l'histoire que tu n'a pas aimé SuicideSnake ?


Les deux, j'ai fait un avis détaillé ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10600009 ou ici en un peu plus détaillé

----------


## Okita

Je viens de lire ton "test" détaillé et c'est vrai que ça donne pas très envie  :Emo: 

Mais bon je vais tester quand même et je reviendrais donner mon avis voir si il est aussi négatif que le tiens  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Très chouette le RE7 (à part le dernier quart évidemment). Vu les jeux que t'as déjà fait tu peux y aller les yeux fermés.

----------


## Momock

Est-ce que vous conseilleriez RE7 à un type qui a adoré le début de Dark Corners of the Earth et l'a laissé tombé dès que c'est devenu un jeu de shoot?

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Est-ce que vous conseilleriez RE7 à un type qui a adoré le début de Dark Corners of the Earth et l'a laissé tombé dès que c'est devenu un jeu de shoot?


Non, le shoot arrive bien trop vite dans RE 7.

----------


## schouffy

Essaie la démo. C'est certes un peu différent, mais ça te donnera une idée quand même.

----------


## Casimir

*What remains of Edith Finch*

Une grosse claque, le jeu mérite bien sa hype. Alors certes il est court,3 heures de jeu a peu près mais vu le nombre de jeux auxquelles j'ai joué longtemps sans en garder un souvenir celui la m'a scotché.  C'est un exemple type de ce que le gameplay d'un jeu vidéo peut transmettre comme émotion s'il est bien utilisé. Je pense notamment a l'histoire de Lewis, magistralement amené mais également a celle de Calvin et Milton, ou même si l'implication du joueur est minime avec juste 1 ou 2 sticks a utiliser, l'interaction renforce quand même la beauté de la scène. Il y'a beaucoup plus de gameplay que dans la plupart des autres simulateur de marche ou même que chez les Telltale et il est superbement mis au service de la narration. 

La narration est d'ailleurs une autre réussite, très bien écrit, il y'a des thèmes sous jacent assez peu exploité comme le divorce, la dépression au travail qui m'ont touché car personnel alors que j'ai jamais réussi a m'impliquer émotionnellement dans un Telltale ou un Life is Strange car les thématiques sont trop superficielles ou irréels(oui j'ai pas pleuré devant la fin de Walking Dead saison 1). 

Le jeu tombe pas dans le pathos gratuit comme tant d'autres jeux de ce type, la finalité est toujours la même mais elle est vu plus comme une expérience a vivre plutôt qu'une fatalité. Au final il y'a une poésie qui se dégage, et elle n'est pas forcé et balancé a la gueule  comme dans Everybody Go to the Rapture ou Dear Esther. L'histoire de Grégory est d'ailleurs poignante pour ça, a aucun moment la musique ne va virer dans le triste, le narrateur essaye de ne pas aller dans ce sens non plus et boom, ça rend le final encore plus marquant. Chaque personnage de la famille essaye d'affronter son destin de manière différente, et le fait qu'ils soient très jeunes pour la plupart rend leurs histoires romancés normal car issus de leur esprit et utilisés pour se réfugier du sort qui s'acharne.

Après l'exploration de la maison est sympa mais sans plus, le jeu est court, certaines histoires comme celle de Sven sont expédiés et le final manque un peu de croustillant mais juste pour avoir réussi a agrémenter un gameplay qui transcende une histoire déjà touchante de base, il vaut largement son prix.

----------


## Momock

> Essaie la démo. C'est certes un peu différent, mais ça te donnera une idée quand même.


J'ai fait la démo et j'ai bien aimé malgré des scripts pourris. Mais tu ne tires pas un coup de feu dans la démo.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> J'ai fait la démo et j'ai bien aimé malgré des scripts pourris. Mais tu ne tires pas un coup de feu dans la démo.


La démo est un mensonge, le jeu n'y ressemble que lors du tout début (donc pendant environ 1h30/2h, mes souvenirs sont flous) et après, tu as un flingue et ça devient ridicule.

----------


## schouffy

T'en fais un peu trop. Le jeu n'est ridicule que dans sa toute dernière partie qui dure 30 à 45 minutes. Le reste est assez ouvert, plutôt bien rythmé et intéressant.

----------


## Clydopathe

Je suis d'accord avec Schouffy, RE7 souffre vraiment juste du dernier chapitre un poil trop bourrin et concon, le reste c'est du tout bon. J'ai passé un très bon moment dessus même si seulement les deux et trois premières heures sont vraiment glauques et flippantes.

----------


## LaitLucratif

Bien apprécié RE7 aussi. On peut lui reprocher effectivement d'être vraiment trop proche de la formule RE à l'ancienne, du coup ça part dans le "bourrin-scientifique" au bout d'un moment. Mais sinon la DA, les personnages, le rythme et tout c'était pas mal, y'a des passages bien marquants dont la mise en scène est cool !
Par contre un truc qui m'a vraiment déçu c'est le bestiaire...

----------


## SuicideSnake

> T'en fais un peu trop. Le jeu n'est ridicule que dans sa toute dernière partie qui dure 30 à 45 minutes. Le reste est assez ouvert, plutôt bien rythmé et intéressant.


Non, non. C'est nul dès qu'on obtient un flingue.

----------


## Supergounou

Ok, on a compris que tu n'aimes pas le jeu, on peut peut-être passer à autre chose?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Oui, je pense que Suicidesnake devrait plutôt nous donner son opinion sur Doom 4.

----------


## RegisF

Ou sur Mass Effect andromeda  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Oui, je pense que Suicidesnake devrait plutôt nous donner son opinion sur Doom 4.


 :^_^:

----------


## FrousT

> Oui, je pense que Suicidesnake devrait plutôt nous donner son opinion sur Doom 4.


2B  ::o:   :Mellow2:

----------


## M.Rick75

*The Dream Machine*
J'ai relancé et fait les derniers chapitres (5 et 6. Le jeu est sorti de manière épisodique même si les 2 auteurs, au début, pensaient terminer le tout sur une période d'un an. Finalement ça leur en aura pris sept).

L'ultime conclusion est un poil décevante, comme un genre de cliffhanger triste (même si je doute qu'il y ai une suite. De ce que j'ai lu, je pense que les auteurs vont avoir envie de passer à autre chose). Même la citation directe à 

Spoiler Alert! 


2001 de Kubrick (qui se justifie tout à fait)

 retombe comme un soufflet, ne va nulle part au final.
C'est forcément compliqué de clore un récit, d'autant plus quand ce récit s'est étalé sur autant de temps. C'est pas une fin nulle mais le jeu a su dire des choses beaucoup plus poignantes, profondes au fil de ses chapitres, que ça laisse un goût d'inachevé, de conclusion hâtive.

Malgré tout, ça fait parti des Point n' Click dont je garderais largement le souvenir. Sur ce qu'il a pu me raconter.

Ça vaut vraiment le coup de le faire maintenant que tous les chapitres sont sortis.




Screen de quasi la fin du jeu. Tout le chapitre tourne autour de ça donc c'est pas vraiment divulgacheur de la conclusion mais *je déconseille de regarder si on compte découvrir par soi même.*


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## LeChameauFou

l'épisode 1 de* telltale Batman l'ennemi de l'intérieur* et c'est très bon. Après je m'attends, comme souvent avec telltale, d'être déçu lors de l'épisode 4 ou 5 mais cet épisode-là est très bon.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Par contre un truc qui m'a vraiment déçu c'est le bestiaire...


Mamie sur une chaise roulante ... Eveline ... les Baker ... Mia. Quelles sales bêtes ^^

----------


## Ruadir

*Tacoma*

Un très bon walking simulator qui dispose d'une écriture solide et d'une ambiance spatiale de haute-volée. 
4-5 heures pour le terminer à 100% mais je ne regrette rien.
Alors il n'y a pas de twist dans l'histoire ni de grand moment émotionnellement fous mais la qualité de l'aventure est largement au rendez-vous. Le background est très travaillé, il y a de nombreuses références littéraires et les thématiques futuristes du titre offre quelques pistes de réflexions simples mais intéressantes.

Au niveau du gameplay, la mécanique du visionnage des enregistrements de la station en RV offre un petit plus appréciable et s'avère ni contraignante, ni ennuyeuse.

Mention pour la traduction française de qualité et pour la partie sonore qui est absolument parfaite (notamment le doublage).

Bon moment.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Little Nightmares*. Une direction artistique superbe, une musique de fond réussie et du gameplay sympa, mais sans trop de variété. J'aurais préféré, comme INSIDE, avoir une histoire un peu plus développée, mais le jeu est plutôt réussi (mais court, moins de 4h).

----------


## bichoco

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*


Je colle ici le retour que j'ai mis sur le topic dédié au jeu:


Après tout les tests et avis négatifs qu'avait reçu le jeu je m'attendais au pire et en fait j'ai beaucoup aimé cet opus. J'avais adoré le premier malgré ses quelques défauts (combats, durée de vie limitée, voir sa linéarité qui n'était pas un problème pour moi) et le second contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire est dans la droite lignée du 1er opus... en s'en éloignant juste dans la forme en devenant un simili open world (je reviendraias la dessus plus tard).
On peut très bien jouer à catalyst comme au 1er sans se soucier du côté open world en enchaînant les missions de la trame principale qui se déroulent très souvent dans des instances à part faisant méchamment penser aux missions qu'on pouvait faire dans le mirror's edge originel. dans ce cas le monde ouvert sert juste de carte ou de hub dans le lequel on se déplace pour lancer les missions... forcément le fait de se rendre d'un point A à un point B pour lancer le dialogue qui lancera la mission fait perdre un peu de rythme à l’enchaînement des missions, surtout par rapport au 1er épisode qui était une fuite en avant du début à la fin. Mais le jeu permet de débloquer des points de téléportation rendant les déplacements plus rapides pour ceux qui le souhaitent.

Concernant le gameplay là encore on est très proche du 1er opus, la palette de mouvement a peu évolué on retrouve très rapidement ses marques, seul quelques gadgets sont données au joueur lors de la progression de la trame narrative permettant d'accéder à de nouvelles zones/quartiers (tels les améliorations permettant de débloquer certains passages dans un métroid). Ces améliorations (grappin) débloquent de nouveaux mouvements qu'on peut utiliser qu'à des endroits donnés et ne dénature en rien le gameplay au contraire.
Quant aux combats... bah ils sont pas terribles ( c'était déjà le cas avant) mais toujours aussi peu nombreux (du moins ceux obligatoires) et le jeu ne nous inflige plus des passages gun à la main moisis. De plus le système d'attaque en pleine course étant plus permissif on peut plus facilement éliminer des ennemis en un coup avec une jolie animation...au final il y a un léger progrès à ce niveau.

Un mot rapide sur l'histoire, qui est plus présente (cut-scenes, dialogues etc...) que dans le 1er mais dont le traitement est banal et assez moyen... comme dans la plupart des jeux vidéos. C'est un peu dommage vu l'univers proposé qui change des dictatures militaires et pourrait proposer une réflexion plus poussé sur le dicta des réseaux d'informations et des méga-corporations. La DA elle reste tout à fait dans l'esprit Mirror's Edge avec son monde ultra urbain (béton béton) ses formes minimalistes, ainsi que ses éclairages ultra lumineux.... sauf à un détail près: le design des bâtiments fait bien plus futuriste et donne l'impression d’être 30 ou 40 ans dans le futur, on y perd un peu notamment en sobriété par rapport au précédent épisode qui reste à mon avis un poil au dessus à ce niveau là. Reste que catalyst propose quand même de superbes panoramas.

Alors au final quels sont les réels défauts du jeu hormis les combats? tout d'abord l'immersion, la ville de Glass est certes très jolie avec différents quartiers bien typés mais le tout manque méchamment de vie, déjà parce que le jeu se déroule la très grosse majorité du temps sur les toits de la ville qui sont déserts hormis une poignée de pnj donneurs de quêtes (ou receveurs) et qui restent plantés là immobiles H24 du début à la fin du jeu...alors oui on voit bien la circulation en contrebas, on entend les bruits de la ville et les conversations des riverains ou des passants sur les passerelles en hauteur ou encore derrières des baies vitrées mais à aucun moment on peut s'en approcher, dommage une course poursuite au milieu de la foule sur les toits servant de terrasses de bar qu'on croise durant le jeu aurait super bien rendue.
L'autre gros défaut c'est le level design de la partie en monde ouvert, en fait la carte n'est pas totalement ouverte c'est plutôt différents blocs reliés à un hub central qui impose souvent de repasser par le même chemin pour rejoindre les différentes partie de la ville. En avançant dans le jeu on peut débloquer de (rares) nouvelles voies grâce à de nouvelles aptitudes mais ça reste limité et au final on garde souvent le même chemin. Autre soucis du level design quand on utilise pas le sens urbain (le gps du jeu), on se trouve parfois bloqué en bout de "couloir" le jeu ne proposant pas systématiquement de solution pour passer d'un bloc d'immeuble à un autre obligeant à revenir plusieurs centaines de mètres en arrières pour trouver une "intersection". C'est loin d'être systématique mais ça peut arriver notamment sur les quêtes annexes et les courses d'autant plus si on active pas le gps; ce dernier est loin d'être indispensable pour les quêtes principales par contre pour les courses et livraison à moins de connaitre la map par coeur il faudra garder le gps actif.


Au final le jeu reste agréable à jouer et j'étais ravie de pouvoir replonger dans du mirror's edge, j'ai du mal à voir comment on peut encenser le 1er et détester celui là. D'ailleurs c'était étrange de voir certaines critiques pro sur le net regretter le 1er opus alors qu'à l'époque il l'avait snobé voir carrément défoncé.

----------


## Gloppy

> *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*


Chouette retour détaillé, bichoco (même si le jeu n'est pas pour moi).

----------


## Supergounou

*The Turing Test* (2016)



Jeu narratif à énigmes. Partez sur Europe, le satellite de Jupiter, afin de découvrir ce qui est arrivé à une équipe scientifique qui aurait fait une étrange découverte.

The Turing Test tient clairement ses influences de Portal: le joueur traverse des salles de test, les unes après les autres, qui servent de prétexte pour proposer des énigmes à résoudre. Graphismes aseptisés, bande son agréable sans être incroyable. Maniabilité classique. 

Le jeu tire principalement sa force dans sa narration, et les questions qu'il soulève, dont les thèmes, sans être vraiment originaux ou novateurs, sont traités de manière assez intelligente pour titiller la curiosité du joueur et lui apporter une petite réflexion (vo uniquement par contre, j'ai trouvé un patch fr amateur mais il ne sous-titre pas les écrits et les vidéos trouvés dans le jeu pendant la progression).

Gros point faible cela-dit, les énigmes, qui sont d'une facilité déconcertante. C'est limite du "pose un objet ici, il ouvre la porte, bien joué test suivant". Seules quelques salles de test vers la fin du jeu demandent de la réflexion, et encore, j'ai eu l'impression de faire face à un énorme gâchis: on rentre dans une salle, on remarque qu'il y a énormément de mécaniques à exploiter, mais finalement on ne se sert que de la moitié d'entre elles pour parvenir à nos fins. J'ai pas réussi à comprendre si c'était juste le level design qui était bâclé, le jeu qui n'a pas été assez beta-testé (et donc que j'ai exploité divers bugs), ou si c'est fait exprès pour servir la narration et les réflexions qui en découlent.

Pas le jeu du siècle donc, mais il reste suffisamment sympa dans son approche légèrement philosophique pour tenir les 6h nécessaires à sa complétion.

----------


## Illynir

Après 80 heures de jeu, j'ai enfin fini *Persona 5*. J'ai toujours eu un rapport très étrange avec la série des Persona et ce cinquième volet n'y fait pas exception, disons que ce sont des jeux que j'aime détester ou que je déteste aimer.

C'est peu commun pour ma part de ne pas avoir un avis tranché et net sur un jeu quand je le termine et encore moins sur une série toute entière. Je suis toujours partagé entre me dire que ce sont des chefs d’œuvres ou me dire que ce sont des sombres daubes... Malheureusement (Ou heureusement ?) Persona 5 fait honneur à ses aînés de ce point de vue la et je ressors du jeu avec la même ambiguïté.

Pour commencer, c'est un grand jeu, aucun doute là dessus, on sent à tout instant que les gens l'ayant fait étaient passionnés et motivés et ils ont mis tout ce qu'ils pouvaient dedans, 80 heures de jeu alors que je suis du genre à tracer, ce n'est pas rien. Mais le jeu à mon avis sera très clivant pour plusieurs raisons. C'est bien simple pour chaque aspect du jeu je trouve toujours quelque chose à redire, je ne suis jamais complètement satisfait et toujours en attente de plus. Très souvent je me suis dis: "C'est con ils ont une super bonne idée mais ils n'ont pas été au bout ou l'ont mal exploité..."

Petit état des lieux rapide, vous comprendrez plus facilement mon problème:

- Je trouve le concept du jeu de vivre le quotidien d'une année scolaire génial... Mais ça devient redondant et très répétitif au bout d'un moment.
- Les personnages et le scénario sont excellents... Mais ça jacte aussi très souvent pour ne rien dire.
- Le système de confident (lien social dans les anciens jeux) est vraiment cool... Mais il faut la plupart du temps jouer le mythomane à dire ce qu'ils veulent entendre.
- Les musiques sont vraiment excellentes et font parties des meilleurs BO de jeu actuellement... Mais sur 80 heures je trouve qu'il n'y en a pas assez.
- Le système de combat au tour par tour est efficace et extrêmement bien ficelé... Mais d'un classicisme affolant à base de force/faiblesse.
- Le système des Persona est vraiment chouette... Mais l'aspect Pokemon "attrapez les tous" m'emmerde au plus haut point.
- La DA est complètement folle et ultra soigné... Mais aussi parfois surchargé et un peu encombrante.

Je pourrais continuer comme ça pendant des heures sur chaque point du jeu, j'adore et je déteste en même temps. Le problème, je pense, c'est ma manière de consommer le jeu, j'ai tendance à organiser des grosses sessions de jeu de plusieurs heures alors que je pense que ce type de jeu s'apprécierait plus en petite sessions d'une heure ou deux tous les jours ou du moins régulièrement. Faire de très grosses sessions implique forcement qu'on remarque plus facilement les défauts et la répétitivité inhérente à ce genre, un peu comme les "dungeon crawler" d'ailleurs.

Alors, est-ce un bon jeu ? Un mauvais jeu ? Un peu des deux pour être honnête mais en tout cas tout comme ses aînés avant lui ça restera un jeu m'ayant marqué énormément et que je n'oublierai pas de si tôt et c'est bien là l'essentiel, ça change des jeux aseptisés qui se clone mutuellement et dont on a l'impression d'y avoir déjà joué avant même de commencer.

Du coup, j'attends Persona 6 avec impatience parce que quelque part j'adore être déstabilisé à ce point et Persona 5 sera très certainement mon GOTY pour cette année sauf surprise de fin d'année.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Après 80 heures de jeu, j'ai enfin fini *Persona 5*. J'ai toujours eu un rapport très étrange avec la série des Persona et ce cinquième volet n'y fait pas exception, disons que ce sont des jeux que j'aime détester ou que je déteste aimer.
> 
> C'est peu commun pour ma part de ne pas avoir un avis tranché et net sur un jeu quand je le termine et encore moins sur une série toute entière. Je suis toujours partagé entre me dire que ce sont des chefs d’œuvres ou me dire que ce sont des sombres daubes... Malheureusement (Ou heureusement ?) Persona 5 fait honneur à ses aînés de ce point de vue la et je ressors du jeu avec la même ambiguïté.
> 
> Pour commencer, c'est un grand jeu, aucun doute là dessus, on sent à tout instant que les gens l'ayant fait étaient passionnés et motivés et ils ont mis tout ce qu'ils pouvaient dedans, 80 heures de jeu alors que je suis du genre à tracer, ce n'est pas rien. Mais le jeu à mon avis sera très clivant pour plusieurs raisons. C'est bien simple pour chaque aspect du jeu je trouve toujours quelque chose à redire, je ne suis jamais complètement satisfait et toujours en attente de plus. Très souvent je me suis dis: "C'est con ils ont une super bonne idée mais ils n'ont pas été au bout ou l'ont mal exploité..."
> 
> Petit état des lieux rapide, vous comprendrez plus facilement mon problème:
> 
> - Je trouve le concept du jeu de vivre le quotidien d'une année scolaire génial... Mais ça devient redondant et très répétitif au bout d'un moment.
> ...


Je comprends tout à fait le chaud / froid avec cette serie, moi c'est certains point de scenar qui m'ont fais facepalm ou rager...

Déjà le jeu n'arrête pas de te dire que t'es un rebelle que t'es libre mais tu passe ton temps à obéir à un chat. Je trouve que c'est une faute énorme, j'aurai préférer comme dans le 3 et le 4 que ce soit mon perso qui me dise qu'il est trop tard ou qu'il est trop fatigué pour sortir plutôt qu'un chat qui me dicte ma conduite.
Surtout que c'est précisement ce qui se produit lors de la courte séquence ou 

Spoiler Alert! 


Morgana est avec Haru. Cette séquence est d’ailleurs horrible, quand le jeu t'oblige à t'excuser auprès du chat et qu'en plus tu dois lui courir après pendant 1/4 d'heure

  :Baffe: 

Le passage ou ton équipe veut attaquer 

Spoiler Alert! 


le groupe de hacker parce qu'ils nous ont insultés sur internet

 est aussi bien ridicule  :Facepalm:  Surtout quand le jeu te permet de dire à chaque occasion 

Spoiler Alert! 


que tu ne fait tout ça que pour aider les gens, tu le vois direct que l'équipe est en train de faire n'importe quoi et tu es obligé de suivre sans rien dire pendant 2 missions

, c'est assez maladroit et très frustrant pour le joueur.  ::|: 

Mais ouais, l'un dans l'autre ça reste un grand jeu. Surtout que contrairement à toi, j'adore collectionner les démons (

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout les sexy 

 ::ninja:: )

----------


## Illynir

Le boss finale est bien WTF aussi remarque mais ça permet une scène classe (

Spoiler Alert! 


Avec Arséne en mode gundam

) alors ça va.  ::ninja:: 

Concernant Morgana je ne dirais qu'une chose:

----------


## jeanviens

Fini, terminé, torché Borderlands (PC).
Amené Brick au niveau max (69), après l'avoir fait pour Lilith, Mordecaï et Roland avant lui. 

Un excellent mélange FPS- Hack & slash, même s'il n'y a pas de contenu end game (contrairement à sa suite).

----------


## Supergounou

*LostWinds* (2016 sur PC, 2008 sur WiiWare)



Metroid-like-light. Un méchant scellé pendant des siècles va revenir à la vie, un jeune garçon va donc devoir sauver le monde.

Univers très coloré et mignon. Ici, pas de saut ou de coup d'épée, tout se règle à la souris en créant des bourrasques de vent. Ça réagit très bien, les énigmes et les phases de plateformes sont basées là-dessus. J'étais très sceptique au début de jeu, mais finalement la sauce prend vite, la progression est agréable, même si tout ce qu'il y a autour, scénar etc, est très classique.

Dommage par contre que le 100% se plie en 2h30, ça donne une impression d'avoir affaire à une démo. J'ai tout de même hâte de trouver une promo pour la suite, Winter of the Melodias, qui a l'air bien plus ambitieuse.

----------


## poulpator

> Après 80 heures de jeu, j'ai enfin fini *Persona 5*...


Je ne peux qu'abonder dans ton sens. C'est hyper dirigiste, horriblement frustrant, archaïque au possible, affreusement verbeux (et caricaturale) etc.. mais je n'arrive pas à décrocher. Un peu comme avec les Dragon Quest.

----------


## Zerger

:^_^: 

L'essentiel, c'est qu'il te donne envie d'y retourner

----------


## banditbandit

*Peregrin*



Ça se présente sous forme d'un petit jeu d'aventure (édité par Green Man Gaming) assez sombre puisqu'il s'agit d'apocalypse et de rédemption donc niveau ambiance c'est pas vraiment la fête du slip même si c'est plutôt réussi.

On progresse dans l'histoire en prenant possession de différentes créatures avec chacune une compétence particulière ce qui permet de résoudre des puzzles, voir des combats.
C'est pas mal dans l'ensemble même si les puzzles sont assez simples (trop), on est aidé par des objets ou des zones en surbrillance, il devrait y avoir option pour désactiver cette aide.
Autrement c'est plutôt propre pour un jeu qui vient de sortir, ya juste un problème de contrôle lorsqu'on quitte une zone pour une autre, je trouve pas la transition très agréable, j'ai eu une créature qui refusait de refranchir une zone mais bon c'était pas gênant pour la progression. Ya aussi un bug de l'axe Y inversé si on joue à la manette.
J'aime bien l'ambiance, la musique, et l'histoire se laisse suivre, la DA est chouette avec "des tableaux peints à la main", j'aurais bien aimé un zoom un peu plus prononcé et aussi des personnages et créatures plus détaillés.

----------


## rgk

J'ai fini *3 2 1 Grenades!* à 100%, trouvé tous les secrets et écrit un guide sur Steam.
C'est un jeu multi local qui gère le split-screen à la Goldeneye.

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini *hollow knight* ce week-end (86%, true ending, 20h30). Bon metroidvania, mais je n'irai pas jusqu'à l'enthousiasme des posts précédents.

Les gros points positifs :

- le design sonore global, une réussite (les bruits d'insectes qui mettent mal à l'aise notamment).
- La prise en main, c'est bien réactif et les feedback sont là.
- Prix
- Le White palace, c'est ma came.
- Graphismes.

Les points négatifs :

- Une trame insuffisamment explicite. Je suis passé complètement à coté de l'histoire.
- Un trop gros repompage des aptitudes de SotN, et trop peu d'originalité à ce sujet.
- Aucun intérêt de refaire le jeu en mode super hard.
- Les allers-retours trop présents, le système de repérage je n'ai pas accroché, le cul entre deux chaise (entre je fais ma map et je sais ou je suis tout le temps).
- La position/découverte des points de sauvegarde qui peuvent être frustrant (30 min à explorer une zone, t'a raté la petite ouverture vers le point de sauvegarde car sans carte à cet endroit, tu meurs contre le boss, tu recommences loin et "à poil".)
- Un jeu certes joli mais très gourmand (m'a rappelé Ori).
- Toujours des bugs (notamment sur les boss) en aout 2017
- Difficulté parfois mal jaugée.

Il fait donc peut-être légèrement mieux globalement que ses concurrents, mais lorsque je vois la hype et l'enthousiasme autour du titre "meilleur jeu", je ne peux que me dire que les gens ont oublié ses prédécesseurs au moins égaux en qualité (Axiom Verge, Ori, castlevania/metroid avec un plus gros budget, et dans un genre légèrement différent dead cells, la-mulana).

----------


## Supergounou

C'est le soucis de passer après la hype, les attentes deviennent démesurées et souvent on se heurte à une déception.

Petite question cependant, par curiosité: t'as rencontré quoi comme bug? J'en vois très souvent dans les Metroid-like, parce que je suis du genre à tenter des trucs improbables, mais dans Hollow Knight j'en ai aucun en 40h de jeu. Alors que Axiom Verge et Ori par exemple, sont bien des gruyères.

----------


## Galgu

> C'est le soucis de passer après la hype, les attentes deviennent démesurées et souvent on se heurte à une déception.
> 
> Petite question cependant, par curiosité: t'as rencontré quoi comme bug? J'en vois très souvent dans les Metroid-like, parce que je suis du genre à tenter des trucs improbables, mais dans Hollow Knight j'en ai aucun en 40h de jeu. Alors que Axiom Verge et Ori par exemple, sont bien des gruyères.


2 qui me viennent en tête :



Spoiler Alert! 


 Le boss qui tire des lasers du bout des doigts et yen a aussi qui tombent du ciel, dans crystal peak, je me suis approché et il tirait ses lasers à l'envers, vers lui même, puis il sautait sur place, et il re-tirait vers lui-même, à l'infini, du coup de mon côté j'ai pas vraiment galéré...

Le boss "final" hollow knight, a une phase corrompue dans laquelle il t'écrase avec ses fesses et il faut courir dans l'autre sens pour l'éviter normalement. Sur 2 run d'affilée, il restait "coincé" dans cette phase mais au niveau du sol et fonçait sur moi à la vitesse qu'il devait donc bien supérieure à la mienne, et me butait rapidement. Assez frustrant lorsque j'ai découvert que ça devait pas se passer comme ça...

----------


## Supergounou

*Chronology* (2014)



Plateforme/puzzle. Le voyage dans le temps, c'est toujours un peu compliqué.

Jeu ultra classique. Graphismes bof, bande son bof, histoire bof, maniabilité bof, des bugs bof. Les puzzles sont à base de passage du passé au futur (à la Giana Sister), rien de bien original. Pas besoin de skill pour les plateformes (sauf quand ça bug), pas besoin de se creuser la tête pour les énigmes (sauf une bien niquée). Se termine en 1h20.

Conclusion: bof.

----------


## Catel

*Zelda Twilight Princess*

Le premier gros Zelda que je fais entièrement.

+
* En général une très belle réalisation artistique.
* Les donjons. Ils sont presque tous excellents. Tous sur le même modèle ok, mais ils arrivent quand même à être très variés, souvent originaux, agréables, et au rythme parfaitement maîtrisé. Des énigmes à résoudre à chaque pas.
* Beaucoup d'énigmes même en dehors des donjons. En fait c'est l'essentiel du game design de Zelda j'ai l'impression. Même les combats sont généralement des énigmes à résoudre.
* Quelques personnages sympa, essentiellement Midona.
* Jeu globalement très facile, ça m'arrange, moi qui suis assez casu des jeux d'action.
* Beaucoup d'objets différents à utiliser et pourtant ils ont réussi à leur donner suffisamment d'importance à chacun

-
* Maniabilité épouvantablement tombraideresque (sur Wii). C'est une catastrophe. Heureusement ça ne se ressent qu'à la fin du jeu, parce qu'avant c'est trop facile pour s'en soucier.
* Aucun sentiment d'exploration. Du coup Epona ne sert à rien. Heureusement d'ailleurs parce que si vous êtes du genre à hurler sur Ablette dans Witcher, ne faites jamais ce jeu.
* Hélas, les deux points précédents se rejoignent : 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'une des phases du boss de fin se fait avec Epona et c'est la rage absolue  :Boom:  on comprend pas comment il faut faire et on se fait culbuter dans tous les sens 


* Trop de lourdeurs qui s'accumulent. L'une des pires est de voir réafficher la description de chaque rubis à chaque lancement de partie.  :Facepalm:  Quelques mécaniques mal fichues aussi.
* Character design affreux (et pas seulement Balder  :Gerbe:  )
* Le rôle de Midona 

Spoiler Alert! 


s'efface complètement à la moitié du jeu pour ne plus ressurgir qu'à la toute fin alors que c'est elle presque toute seule qui porte l'aventure. 


* Du coup le scénario fait très léger puisque tout le dernier tiers avec les fragments de miroir n'est plus que prétexte à donjons. Grosse perte de rythme de l'aventure.
* Et le dernier donjon, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le Palais du Crépuscule

, devient franchement lourd et pénible à faire, alors qu'il est court. Là on voit que Nintendo portait le fardeau d'une trop grosse production sur les épaules : le 

Spoiler Alert! 


monde du Crépuscule

 est à peine survolé, et en plus il est vraiment laid.
* Economie pétée. On récolte un million de fois trop de rubis qui servent à rien et qu'on peut même pas stocker. On ne tombe pour ainsi dire jamais à court d'objets.

----------


## Zerger

*Valdis Story*, je sais pas si l'exploit aura été de finir le jeu ou de ne pas avoir fracasser ma manette avant!

Ca aurait pu être un bon metroidvania si il ne souffrait pas de quelque défauts qui le transforment fréquemment en véritable purge:
 - La partie plateforme du jeu est vraiment laborieuse, les rebords seront vos pires ennemis tout le long du jeu !
 - Les juggles hits quand le perso se fait toucher  :Boom:   :Boom:   :Boom:  Ca rend un paquet de combats totalement débiles puisque certains ennemis vont pouvoir jongler avec vous en boucle jusqu'à que ce vous creviez. Couplé au problème des plateformes, ca peut créer un combo détonnant pour vos nerfs
 - La navigation dans les menus absolument merdique !!!! Même après 20 heures de jeu, je continue à me planter de boutons à chaque fois

Bref, rajoutez à ça quelque conneries comme les projectiles ennemis qui passent à travers les murs et le sol, ou bien le combat final absolument illisible que j'ai réussi à passer en matraquant les boutons de ma manette pendant 10 minutes, et ca fait un jeu que je ne recommanderais qu'aux plus aguerris

C'est con, parce que le reste est plutot bon, notamment l'arbre de passifs bien pensé, et le jeu propose 4 personnages totalement différents qui ne parcourent pas le monde de la même manière. 
Mais j'ai clairement pas le courage de relancer une partie. Pas de suite en tout cas

----------


## FrousT

> *Valdis Story*
> 
> [...]Ca aurait pu être un bon metroidvania si il ne souffrait de quelque défauts qui le transforment fréquemment en véritable purge:




- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai fini *Rise & Shrine* (offert par le magnifique Pitchblack)

C'était super fun, un joli petit jeu sans gros défaut, la DA tout choupinou, l'histoire super choupinou également, une difficulté étrangement bien dosé (j'imaginé un truc assez facile mais j'ai eu tort).

Des cinématiques style BD qui sont réussi, des commandes facile à prendre en main et quelques sueurs froides sur certains passages. Avec ça un jeu d'un durée de vie correct, pas trop long (j'ai pas steam là mais je dirais 3-4h)

7,5/10

----------


## Zerger

Merci de me donner raison depuis quelque posts, ca fait un bien fou et je commence a avoir à nouveau confiance en moi.

Merci du fond du coeur  :Emo: 
Vos posts devraient etre remboursés par la sécu.

----------


## FrousT

Non mais Valdis Story c'est vraiment du beau gâchis, ça a du potentiel mais ça n'a jamais été fun... (dans mon cas)

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Chroma Squad*, T-RPG dans un univers style Super sentai/Power Rangers.

J'ai bien aimé, le jeu a des qualités et surtout un charme qui fait oublier (assez) facilement ses écueils.

Le jeu a une bonne humeur contagieuse  ::):  On suit un groupe de cascadeurs qui décident de quitter leur job pour produire leur propre série (qu'on va jouer sur plusieurs saisons, épisode après épisode). Ça ne se prend pas au sérieux, on a donc droit aux répliques bien ringardes avec des poses pas possibles pendant les dialogues, des ennemis improbables et une super bande son qui file la pêche. J'ai trouvé tout ça charmant.

D'un point de vue "tactical" le jeu est tout juste correct : il n'y a pas des masses d'options pour distribuer des gnons mais elles doivent être utilisées correctement et demande de réfléchir un peu pour bien réussir. C'est déroutant de se battre en grande partie au corps à corps contre des ennemis qui eux peuvent abuser d'attaques de zone ou à distance, surtout dans les premières "saisons" qui peuvent poser de sérieuses difficultés. Mais plus le temps passe plus on a de quoi faire. Il ne faut pas hésiter à mettre le jeu en "Challenging" à mon avis, ça permet d'avoir des missions corsées de temps à autre, surtout si on cherche à répondre aux demandes du réalisateur (des objectifs secondaires à remplir pendant un épisode pour un bonus d'audience). Ça permet de tirer le maximum de la simplicité des combats.

Entre les tournages, le jeu propose de gérer la production au studio : costumes (équipements des personnages) marketing (audience, bonus très variés) bricolage (construction du mecha et fabrication d'équipement) entraînement (choix des compétences pour les acteurs) ou matos de tournage (amélioration du studio). En bref c'est très complet et j'ai pu y passer du temps et y faire des choix intéressants. Ça paye pas de mine au début mais c'est étonnement fourni.

En plus de ça l'histoire m'a bien accroché. C'est très classique et convenu mais la sauce monte petit à petit au fil des saisons et je me suis pris au jeu. Quand il faut aller sauver le monde on s'y croirait presque...

Le problème majeur du jeu c'est sa répétitivité. Vu que la panoplie de compétence est correcte sans plus, et que les boss et ennemis sont en quantité pléthorique on tombe forcément sur des redites. On peut finir par traiter des tas d'ennemis à la même enseigne ou avoir l'impression d'avoir déjà vu cinq fois le boss qu'on vient de battre. En plus ça peut limiter la personnalisation des acteurs (à partir du moment où chaque boss est capable de faire des attaques de zone, dur de jouer sans un soigneur avec soins.... de zone). Sur une vingtaine d'heure de jeu, ça peut gêner.

Super ambiance, bonne progression qui fait bien monter la sauce, gestion intéressante, combats sympas... j'ai bien aimé !

----------


## Ginfizz

Fini *Uncharted 3 : L'Illusion de Drake*

Extrêmement semblable dans sa construction aux 2 premiers opus, c'est aussi celui que j'ai préféré, justement pour cette sensation similaire à enfiler une bonne vieille paire de pantoufles. Je savais exactement à quoi m'attendre, et je n'ai donc pas été déçu, contrairement à l'épisode 2 dont les excellents retours m'avaient donné trop d'espoirs.

Bref, toujours les mêmes défauts avec des gunfights un peu lourds et les passages de grimpettes mécaniques qui consistent plus à repérer le point d'accroche nécessaire qu'à réellement chercher un passage en gambergeant un peu. Mais aussi les mêmes qualités : dépaysement, scènes d'action hollywoodiennes, personnages familiers, le tout dans un rythme qui enchaîne les phases de jeu de façon un peu pantouflarde, mais qui évite de lasser.

7/10

Et maintenant pour (pas ?) changer, j'attaque The Last of Us !  ::o:

----------


## banditbandit

Ya quelques chouettes passages, notamment dans le désert, d'inspiration "Lawrence d'Arabie", le début aussi mais je me rappelle plus c'est Lima au Pérou non (ou alors c'est en Bolive)?
Mais je trouve que le jeu se disperse bien trop, étrangement à trop vouloir en mettre plein la vue ça devient un peu indigeste. 
Je préfère largement le second qu'est plus cohérent et moins éparpillé et dont la DA est sublime.

----------


## pesos

Oui mais y'a Cutter dans le 3  :Cigare:

----------


## Ginfizz

Le début, après Londres, c'est Carthagène en Colombie  :;): 

Perso je mets le 2 et le 3 au même niveau, avec une petite préférence pour le 3 pour le passage en Colombie justement, qui permet d'en apprendre un peu plus sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


la rencontre avec Sully

. Après je trouve que dans l'ensemble les scènes s'équivalent et je n'ai pas vraiment noté de différence de cohérence dans le scénar et les environnements de ces 2 opus.

Je pense que le 3 a surtout déçu à sa sortie à cause de son manque d'évolution par rapport au 2, mais dans l'absolu je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait régression.

----------


## pesos

Idem pour moi 2 et 3 c'est même qualité. J'ai jamais pigé les mecs qui chient sur le 3 et encensent le 2.

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais beaucoup souffert pendant les fameux passages chez les pirates. Et j'étais furieux quand j'ai découvert la supercherie. C'est le genre de truc que j'ai du mal à pardonner.

----------


## schouffy

> Et maintenant pour (pas ?) changer, j'attaque The Last of Us !


Putain la chance  :Bave:

----------


## Ginfizz

Yep, quand j'ai acheté ma PS4 en fin d'année, je me suis pris d'emblée 4 jeux : la compil' Nathan Drake et TLOU, les seuls titres que je jalousais chez Sony du haut de ma 360. Je me suis fait tranquillement les Uncharted comme des petits entremets entre des plats plus copieux, pour éviter l'indigestion... et là avec TLOU je vais m'attaquer au dessert !  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

Je l'ai sur PS3 et je pense sérieusement à le prendre sur PS4 rien que pour la fluidité  :Bave: 
ça a beau être très classique, c'est vraiment un très grand jeu je trouve.

----------


## KiwiX

*Wonder Boy The Dragon's Trap*

5 petites heures en normal, c'était cool. Je vais me le refaire en difficile.

----------


## Nephizz

*Dragon's Crown*

Le mélange parfait entre Golden Axe et Diablo. Je l'avais commencé il y a peut être deux ans et laissé en plan en plein milieu du jeu, parce que malgré toutes ses qualités il faut avouer que c'est assez répétitif. En tout cas ça reste bien jouissif à jouer à petites doses. Et j'imagine que ça doit être encore plus fun en multi, mais je n'ai pas testé. 
16 heures de jeu pour voir les crédits de fin avec aussi un bon paquet de quêtes annexes (qui débloquent des illustrations magnifiques en plus de l'exp et de la thune). C'est beaucoup moins long qu'un Odin Sphere et ça n'est finalement pas plus mal. Outre le gameplay qui est bien pensé en fonction des différents perso, la vraie qualité du jeu c'est sa DA de malade et sa 2D qui flatte la rétine, comme toujours avec Vanillaware. Je déplore quand même le chara design de l'amazone qui est ... euh... spécial.  ::P: 
J'y reviendrait avec plaisir pour faire les modes de difficulté supérieurs, vu que l'on ne peut jouer qu'en normal sur le premier run. 
Quelques screens et illustrations:



Spoiler Alert! 




















*Final Fantasy 2* 
Le remake PSP pour passer le temps dans les transports. 27 heures de jeu. J'en parlais ici. Pas grand chose à ajouter hormis que l'histoire tient sur un timbre poste, avec un seul plot twist que l'on voit venir à 15 bornes. 
En plus du passage dont je parlais sur le topic de la rage, le jeu prend un malin plaisir à te balancer des prétextes débiles pour enchaîner les donjons:


Spoiler Alert! 


Le meilleur étant le moment où tu dois gravir une tour pour aller chopper le sort Ultima à son sommet, condition "indispensable" pour vaincre le boss final. Sauf que en réalité le sort en question est totalement useless, et qu'ils n'ont même pas pris la peine d'expliquer pourquoi au joueur...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Laya

> *Final Fantasy 2* 
> Le remake PSP pour passer le temps dans les transports. 27 heures de jeu. J'en parlais ici. Pas grand chose à ajouter hormis que l'histoire tient sur un timbre poste, avec un seul plot twist que l'on voit venir à 15 bornes. 
> En plus du passage dont je parlais sur le topic de la rage, le jeu prend un malin plaisir à te balancer des prétextes débiles pour enchaîner les donjons:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Le meilleur étant le moment où tu dois gravir une tour pour aller chopper le sort Ultima à son sommet, condition "indispensable" pour vaincre le boss final. Sauf que en réalité le sort en question est totalement useless, et qu'ils n'ont même pas pris la peine d'expliquer pourquoi au joueur...


D'un point de vue général je trouve que FF1 et 2 ont un peu trop vieillit, la ou le 4 est déjà bien plus moderne. Malheureusement je n'avais fini que le 2 mais clairement il vaut mieux se concentrer sur le 4-5-6 surtout qu'ils sont dispo aussi sur psp si je ne me trompe pas.
FF1 j'ai vraiment pas pu avec le nombre insupportable de combat.

----------


## Nephizz

> D'un point de vue général je trouve que FF1 et 2 ont un peu trop vieillit, la ou le 4 est déjà bien plus moderne. Malheureusement je n'avais fini que le 2 mais clairement il vaut mieux se concentrer sur le 4-5-6 surtout qu'ils sont dispo aussi sur psp si je ne me trompe pas.
> FF1 j'ai vraiment pas pu avec le nombre insupportable de combat.


J'ai déjà fait le 4 et le 6, je n'ai jamais touché à FF1 et FF5 en revanche. J'ai fait aussi le 3 (et son dernier donjon de l'enfer...) sur PSP, et d'ailleurs c'est le seul à avoir bénéficié de graphismes en 3D pour son remake. Bien que je préfère largement la 2D remise au goût du jour du 2 et du 4.

----------


## pesos

> *Dragon's Crown*
> 
> Le mélange parfait entre Golden Axe et Diablo. Je l'avais commencé il y a peut être deux ans et laissé en plan en plein milieu du jeu, parce que malgré toutes ses qualités il faut avouer que c'est assez répétitif. En tout cas ça reste bien jouissif à jouer à petites doses. Et j'imagine que ça doit être encore plus fun en multi, mais je n'ai pas testé. 
> 16 heures de jeu pour voir les crédits de fin avec aussi un bon paquet de quêtes annexes (qui débloquent des illustrations magnifiques en plus de l'exp et de la thune). C'est beaucoup moins long qu'un Odin Sphere et ça n'est finalement pas plus mal. Outre le gameplay qui est bien pensé en fonction des différents perso, la vraie qualité du jeu c'est sa DA de malade et sa 2D qui flatte la rétine, comme toujours avec Vanillaware. Je déplore quand même le chara design de l'amazone qui est ... euh... spécial. 
> J'y reviendrait avec plaisir pour faire les modes de difficulté supérieurs, vu que l'on ne peut jouer qu'en normal sur le premier run. 
> Quelques screens et illustrations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce jeu  :Bave: 

Ajoutons un screen de la map, qui est la plus belle map du monde :



 :Bave:

----------


## pikkpi

> Ce jeu 
> 
> Ajoutons un screen de la map, qui est la plus belle map du monde [...]





> Outre le gameplay qui est bien pensé en fonction des différents perso, la vraie qualité du jeu c'est sa DA de malade et sa 2D qui flatte la rétine, comme toujours avec Vanillaware.



Alors je me dois d'intervenir parce que vous êtes bien gentils à vanter la DA Vanillaware mais vous zappez un peu *LE* truc les mecs : *LA BOUFFE !*







Bonus : 
La cuisine dans Odin Sphere 

Un kitsune udon dans muramasa

Ya pas un topic la bouffe dans le JV ?

----------


## parpaingue

Rajoutons que toutes les classes se jouent vraiment différemment et sur la fin le choix d'équipement et le loot deviennent vraiment importants ce qui fait pencher la balance plus vers le hack-and-slash et moins simple beat-them-all, histoire de changer un peu.
Du pur bonheur ce titre.

----------


## Sarha

C'est pas un jeu PC donc c'est de la merde.

----------


## Kaelis

Comme je fais régulièrement, je me suis enfilé *FEAR* avec ses deux campagnes additionnelles. C'est mon chouchou pour la vie  :Mellow2: 

Douze ans que le jeu est sorti et il est toujours imbattable dans son domaine : des affrontements sensationnels aux flingues. Les mecs qui ont fait ce jeu ont vraiment bossé là où ça valait la peine pour faire des gunfights intenses et excitants.

Le jeu donne un feedback monstrueux : les pétoires éclatent tout l'environnement à coup de débris, particules et ondes de choc sans oublier ces pauvres ennemis qui prennent un sacré tarif (ça saigne et ça démembre généreusement). Le travail sur le son est lui aussi remarquable, avec des bruits de pas lourds, les douilles qui rebondissent, les soldats qui communiquent, la musique qui donne le ton et (détail qui tue) des ragdolls qui font du bruit quand elles tombent au sol ou se prennent un mur. Tout est fait pour qu'on ait pas l'impression de tirer sur du polystyrène avec des fusils à bouchon et ça paye  :Perfect: 

L'IA légendaire du jeu est une grande qualité du jeu. Elle ne rend pas le jeu plus difficile qu'un autre (il faut jouer avec la difficulté au max, et on peut se passer totalement du bullet time) mais elle le rend plus intéressant et surtout rejouable. Les ennemis sont très mobiles, continuent de canarder en se déplaçant, savent balancer des grenades, mettent l'ambiance avec leurs commentaires à voix haute et sont capables de changer de tactique. C'est un jeu où je passe mon temps à recharger ma partie pour recommencer les affrontements parce qu'ils changent à chaque fois. La formule "peu d'ennemis intelligents" fonctionnent tellement mieux que "armée de débiles qui déboulent par dizaines"...

Le jeu vieillit très bien grâce à son rendu sans fioriture mais ultra propre (textures, particules, effets de lumières... tout est simple et très efficace). Et quel pied de faire tourner tout ça sur un PC moderne (165 images par seconde sans tousser évidemment) ! Quand je repense à mon grille-pain de l'époque...  :Emo:  

L'histoire est idiote et je reste de marbre pour le côté horreur tellement il est cliché. Mais il a l'avantage de donner le ton pour les fusillades (sombres et charcutières) et offre des... pauses créatives (surtout dans la dernière campagne).

Les extensions ont le bon goût de se concentrer sur l'action. Il faut compter 7 heures pour le jeu de base et 5 heures par extensions. Aucun temps mort.

Avec toutes ces qualités j'oublie aisément les défauts bien connus du jeu à savoir environnements et ennemis peu variés (pour les ennemis c'est pas forcément un problème vu leur comportement et l'arsenal qu'ils utilisent).

C'est un indispensable pour tout amateur de FPS ou de jeu d'action en général. Jamais vu mieux dans ses domaines de prédilection.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Comme je fais régulièrement, je me suis enfilé *FEAR* avec ses deux campagnes additionnelles. C'est mon chouchou pour la vie 
> 
> Douze ans que le jeu est sorti et il est toujours imbattable dans son domaine : des affrontements sensationnels aux flingues. Les mecs qui ont fait ce jeu ont vraiment bossé là où ça valait la peine pour faire des gunfights intenses et excitants.
> 
> Le jeu donne un feedback monstrueux : les pétoires éclatent tout l'environnement à coup de débris, particules et ondes de choc sans oublier ces pauvres ennemis qui prennent un sacré tarif (ça saigne et ça démembre généreusement). Le travail sur le son est lui aussi remarquable, avec des bruits de pas lourds, les douilles qui rebondissent, les soldats qui communiquent, la musique qui donne le ton et (détail qui tue) des ragdolls qui font du bruit quand elles tombent au sol ou se prennent un mur. Tout est fait pour qu'on ait pas l'impression de tirer sur du polystyrène avec des fusils à bouchon et ça paye 
> 
> L'IA légendaire du jeu est une grande qualité du jeu. Elle ne rend pas le jeu plus difficile qu'un autre (il faut jouer avec la difficulté au max, et on peut se passer totalement du bullet time) mais elle le rend plus intéressant et surtout rejouable. Les ennemis sont très mobiles, continuent de canarder en se déplaçant, savent balancer des grenades, mettent l'ambiance avec leurs commentaires à voix haute et sont capables de changer de tactique. C'est un jeu où je passe mon temps à recharger ma partie pour recommencer les affrontements parce qu'ils changent à chaque fois. La formule "peu d'ennemis intelligents" fonctionnent tellement mieux que "armée de débiles qui déboulent par dizaines"...
> 
> Le jeu vieillit très bien grâce à son rendu sans fioriture mais ultra propre (textures, particules, effets de lumières... tout est simple et très efficace). Et quel pied de faire tourner tout ça sur un PC moderne (165 images par seconde sans tousser évidemment) ! Quand je repense à mon grille-pain de l'époque...  
> ...



Je l'avais raté à sa sortie, et je n'y ai jamais joué. Pourtant je l'ai sur Steam, mais la dernière fois que je l'ai lancé, j'ai trouvé qu'il piquait beaucoup trop (surement une histoire de résolution, il y a des patchs pour s'adapter à nos ecrans de bourgeois?)

----------


## Clear_strelok

Toutes les résolutions modernes sont supportées sur les versions Steam et GOG. (Tu peux faire du downsampling 2160p avec Gedosato d'ailleurs)

----------


## Kaelis

> Je l'avais raté à sa sortie, et je n'y ai jamais joué. Pourtant je l'ai sur Steam, mais la dernière fois que je l'ai lancé, j'ai trouvé qu'il piquait beaucoup trop (surement une histoire de résolution, il y a des patchs pour s'adapter à nos ecrans de bourgeois?)


Non pas de patch (j'ai joué en QHD, tout à fond). Les environnements en extérieur (assez rares dans le jeu sauf au début) font 'tiep.

Extraction Point nécessite d'aller taper sa résolution dans un fichier de configuration (la QHD n'est pas proposée dans les menus, alors que dans le jeu de base et Perseus Mandate si).

----------


## schouffy

Je suis d'accord avec Kaelis sur tout, sauf le fait que ça a bien vieili graphiquement. Je le trouve très moche, mais toujours aussi excellent ! Zapp tu devrais arrêter ce que tu es en train de faire et y jouer maintenant.

----------


## Zerger

Et après, vous enchainez avec Farcry 1  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis



----------


## Zerger

Trop de mauvais gout dans ton post

----------


## Kaelis

::siffle::

----------


## LeLiquid

> L'histoire est idiote et je reste de marbre pour le côté horreur tellement il est cliché. Mais il a l'avantage de donner le ton pour les fusillades (sombres et charcutières) et offre des... pauses créatives (surtout dans la dernière campagne).


Ça me faisait flipper moi à l'époque.  :Emo:

----------


## Clear_strelok

La démo PC de Prey.

On sent l'ambition et on admire les idées qui fourmillent un peu partout, mais la présentation fait vraiment obstacle à ce que les développeurs essayent d'accomplir et rend défavorable la comparaison avec les jeux dont ils essayent de reproduire l'impact initial. Ce n'est pas très beau, (Beaucoup de flou, beaucoup d'aliasing, des bugs graphiques...) il y a des problèmes de lisibilité et le mixage sonore atroce est clairement indigne de la série dont le rejeton d'Arkane est l'héritier direct... Mais il y a un truc. 

Techniquement il n'y a pas grand chose qui a l'air d'être au point, mais l'interactivité est très poussée et Arkane a réussi à dépasser ses modèles au moins sur cet aspect. Chaque recoin de la station a des propriétés réalistes, chaque objet réagit exactement comme on s'y attendrait et j'imagine déjà qu'il sera possible de tous les utiliser de multiples façons plus tard dans le jeu. Il y a un véritable sens de l'immersion et le niveau de la démo, assez grand, donne l'impression d'avoir été construit comme un lieu crédible et fonctionnel bien avant que quelqu'un ne pense à l'intégrer dans un jeu vidéo.  

Visuellement il y a beaucoup d'idées originales voire ambitieuses. Les ennemis rencontrés dans la démo ont une vraie spécificité. Les mouvements erratiques, leur manière de se dresser sur eux-mêmes comme des animaux avant de fuir ou de passer à l'attaque: ce sont de simples mobs de base mais il y a autant d'idée dans leur seul design que dans l'intégralité du bestiaire de certains jeux similaires. Il y a également pas mal de petites trouvailles qui laissent une impression durable: La paranoïa lorsqu'on se rend compte que les ennemis peuvent nous piéger en prenant l'apparence de n'importe-quel objet, un panorama convainquant qui s'avère être une simple salle remplie d'écrans, une vidéo qui donne l'impression d'être projetée sur une grande vitre avant qu'on se rende compte qu'on peut la voir en trois dimensions même après avoir cassé la vitre, et surtout le retour presque quatorze ans plus tard des écrans interactifs de Doom 3. Cassedédi à Arkane pour avoir eu l'intuition de reprendre un des apports les plus significatifs à la formule System Shock qui ne s'était jamais retrouvé dans un jeu reprenant cette formule.

Il y a de l'idée et du style. C'est simplement dommage que ce soit un peu la douche froide sur le plan technique et que la jouabilité s'en ressente par certains aspects.

----------


## Euklif

> *Dragon's Crown*
> 
> Je déplore quand même le chara design de l'amazone qui est ... euh... spécial.


Hé ho, mon idéal féminin là ! On le laisse tranquille !  :Emo: .

----------


## Haelnak

> Il y a de l'idée et du style. C'est simplement dommage que ce soit un peu la douche froide sur le plan technique et que la jouabilité s'en ressente par certains aspects.


Techniquement c'est assez léger, oui, mais ça fait le taf quand même.

----------


## Kaelis

> Ça me faisait flipper moi à l'époque.


Aussi, après j'ai tellement joué je peux plus juger correctement. Ça dépendra des joueurs pour la première fois.

----------


## Zlika

*Opération Jupiter* en émulation Amiga, pour un gros coup de nostalgie ! 

Édité par Infogrames, réalisé par le studio espagnol New Frontier déja responsable de _North & South_, ce jeu est un précurseur des_ Counter Strike_, _Splinter Cell_ et autres _Rainbow Six_.

Un test  abondamment illustré sur GrosPixel :

http://www.grospixels.com/site/operation.php

Et une publicité imprimée d'époque (1988-1990) :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Nono

> Comme je fais régulièrement, je me suis enfilé *FEAR* avec ses deux campagnes additionnelles. C'est mon chouchou pour la vie 
> 
> Douze ans que le jeu est sorti et il est toujours imbattable dans son domaine : des affrontements sensationnels aux flingues. Les mecs qui ont fait ce jeu ont vraiment bossé là où ça valait la peine pour faire des gunfights intenses et excitants.
> 
> Le jeu donne un feedback monstrueux : les pétoires éclatent tout l'environnement à coup de débris, particules et ondes de choc sans oublier ces pauvres ennemis qui prennent un sacré tarif (ça saigne et ça démembre généreusement). Le travail sur le son est lui aussi remarquable, avec des bruits de pas lourds, les douilles qui rebondissent, les soldats qui communiquent, la musique qui donne le ton et (détail qui tue) des ragdolls qui font du bruit quand elles tombent au sol ou se prennent un mur. Tout est fait pour qu'on ait pas l'impression de tirer sur du polystyrène avec des fusils à bouchon et ça paye 
> 
> L'IA légendaire du jeu est une grande qualité du jeu. Elle ne rend pas le jeu plus difficile qu'un autre (il faut jouer avec la difficulté au max, et on peut se passer totalement du bullet time) mais elle le rend plus intéressant et surtout rejouable. Les ennemis sont très mobiles, continuent de canarder en se déplaçant, savent balancer des grenades, mettent l'ambiance avec leurs commentaires à voix haute et sont capables de changer de tactique. C'est un jeu où je passe mon temps à recharger ma partie pour recommencer les affrontements parce qu'ils changent à chaque fois. La formule "peu d'ennemis intelligents" fonctionnent tellement mieux que "armée de débiles qui déboulent par dizaines"...
> 
> Le jeu vieillit très bien grâce à son rendu sans fioriture mais ultra propre (textures, particules, effets de lumières... tout est simple et très efficace). Et quel pied de faire tourner tout ça sur un PC moderne (165 images par seconde sans tousser évidemment) ! Quand je repense à mon grille-pain de l'époque...  
> ...


Oui pour tout, mais avec peut-être un bémol pour Perseus Mandate, que j'ai trouvé trop bourrin, dans des niveaux vraiment trop pauvres, et qui permettaient moins de balancer des effets pyrotechniques à chaque gunfight.
Selon moi, il vaut mieux s'arrêter à Extraction Point. En plus, la fin est classe.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai fini à l'instant *Hyper Light Drifter* et... mon avis est mitigé. Concrètement ça m'a bien plu et c'est même un jeu que je pourrais recommander, mais c'est aussi un jeu qui me faisait de l'oeil depuis un moment et qui n'est pas vraiment à la hauteur de mes attentes : 
Les graphismes ne sont pas à la hauteur de ce que ma mémoire à retenu du kickstarter : c'est vraiment pas laid (pour peu qu'on n'ait rien contre le pixel-art) mais ce n'est pas grandiose (concrètement, dans deux jours je ne me souviendrais plus d'aucun environnement du jeu je pense). C'est aussi ce qui m'a fait lâcher l'affaire de chercher plus sérieusement les secrets puisque à chaque fois que je suis arrivé devant un obstacle infranchissable, une demi-heure après j'avais totalement oublié où le retrouver parce que, pour moi, tout se ressemble un peu.Problèmes de design : les graphismes font que le jeu n'est pas toujours très lisible ("est-ce que c'est un interrupteur ou juste un élément du décors qui est lumineux ?"), les checkpoints sont assez mal placés (typiquement, juste avant un interrupteur qui met 2 secondes à s'activer. Ça ne parait con dit comme ça, mais quand on vient de mourir c'est agaçant de perdre du temps à ouvrir une porte) et c'est la première fois que j'arrive à me dire dans un jeu en 2D que la caméra est foireuse par moment (certes rares, mais quand on se bat à côté d'une "frontière" entre deux écrans, une fausse manip' rend parfois ça un peu confus)L'inspiration du jeu : j'en vois au moins trois régulièrement "citées" par le jeu ou du moins, dont on sent clairement l'inspiration (Zelda, Shadow of the Colossus et Dark Souls). Le problème pour moi, c'est qu'on sent tellement l'inspiration que le jeu peine à se créer une "identité" à lui. Du coup, impossible d'éviter les comparaisons et, à mon avis, Hyper Light Drifter est perdant... :/

Et malgré tout, j'ai trouvé mes 8 heures de jeu vraiment agréables. Ca m'a fait un peu penser à Jotun (dans le sens où il s'agit d'un jeu pas trop long et vraiment plaisant à faire), sauf que j'avais beaucoup plus d'attentes pour Hyper Light Drifter que pour Jotun, ce qui explique mon avis mitigé au final. Je pense que si quelqu'un veut le faire sans s'attendre au jeu du siècle, il passera clairement un bon moment

----------


## Supergounou

> 8 heures de jeux


Sérieux?  ::o:  J'ai mis 23h pour le finir.

Pour le reste, on dirait que surtout tu as été bloqué par la DA. Perso je l'ai trouvé splendide, aucun soucis de répétivité (chaque zone est vraiment différente l'une de l'autre), et j'ai trouvé le gamplay vraiment sympa, un peu dynamique mais surtout très stratégique.

----------


## Orkestra

Tu l'as fini à 100% ? Parce que j'ai pas eu l'impression de me presser du tout, mais il me manque clairement un milliard de secrets (le portes avec trouzemille cadenas, j'ai débloqué un "robot compagnon" seulement - le rose - alors qu'il y a l'air d'y en avoir plein d'autres, j'ai trouvé 4, 5, 5 et 6 "pièces de puzzle" dans chaque zone sur 8 - j'imagine - possibles à chaque fois. Par contre j'ai acheté toutes les armes je crois, à part les améliorations de guns).

Mais tu as raison, je trouve que le jeu manque de personnalité et c'est ce qui me fait le juger un peu sévèrement. Quant à la diversité des zones, c'est vrai que j'ai trouvé la première assez belle (j'ai commencé par la droite, je ne sais plus si c'est forcément la première zone ou non), mais au sein d'une même zone je trouve qu'il y a trop peu de variété ou d'éléments marquants pour aider à se repérer et, dans chaque zone, on passe pas mal de temps dans des souterrains qui ne se distingue pas des masses d'une zone à l'autre j'ai l'impression.

Ceci dit, comme à chaque fois que je parle d'un jeu, j'ai tendance à beaucoup insister sur ce qui m'a déplu et pas forcément sur ce que j'ai apprécié (sauf pour mes personnal-GOTO* où je suis aveuglé par l'amour) : tu as raison, le gameplay est vraiment chouette et plutôt stratégique clairement, c'est un gros point fort du jeu qui suffit en lui-même à en faire un bon jeu (alors, si en plus on accroche à l'ambiance et/ou au style graphique, c'est jackpot).

_* Game Of The Orkestra_

----------


## Supergounou

100% non, mais j'ai bien fouillé toutes les zones  ::): 

J'avoue qu'après ton post j'ai eu l'impression que tu avais un avis négatif sur le jeu. Pour le manque de personnalité, j'imagine que c'est un jugement subjectif mais si tu veux développer ça me ferait plaisir: c'est un jeu qui perso m'a marqué car il ressort des graphismes, de la bande son, un espèce de malaise qui retranscrit très bien ce qui rend l'univers du jeu si 

Spoiler Alert! 


triste

.

----------


## Momock

J'avais renoncé à tenter le 100% dans ce jeu parceque tout se ressemble, effectivement. Ça m'arrivait souvent de tourner en rond et de perdre mes repaires. Comme je suis très fouineur j'ai quand-même trouvé la plupart des trucs du premier coup, sans avoir à revenir dans un zone déjà visitée. C'est un jeu sympa mais oubliable (jamais je n'y rejouerai et je n'en ai rien retenu).

----------


## Clydopathe

En même temps son histoire est tellement abstraite qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à en retenir même si je l'ai beaucoup aimé. Y a juste le boss de fin qui m'avait bien fait rager...

----------


## Orkestra

> 100% non, mais j'ai bien fouillé toutes les zones 
> 
> J'avoue qu'après ton post j'ai eu l'impression que tu avais un avis négatif sur le jeu. Pour le manque de personnalité, j'imagine que c'est un jugement subjectif mais si tu veux développer ça me ferait plaisir: c'est un jeu qui perso m'a marqué car il ressort des graphismes, de la bande son, un espèce de malaise qui retranscrit très bien ce qui rend l'univers du jeu si 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> triste
> 
> .


Je vais essayer  ::): 

Déjà, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'il se passe dans le jeu : on a ces espèces de crises/possession (qui font vraiment penser à Shadow of the Colossus), mais je ne sais pas pourquoi. J'imagine que c'est lié au chien, mais je ne sais pas comment. J'ai "regardé" les histoires de tous les PNJ que j'ai croisés mais à part comprendre qu'il y a des monstres qu'il faut que j'aille défoncer, je ne crois pas qu'elles expliquent quoi que ce soit du scénario.

Ça pourrait ne pas être un si gros problème, après tout, il y a plein de jeux dans lesquels l'absence (ou presque) d'histoire ne me dérange absolument pas. Typiquement, dans la plupart des Zelda, l'histoire est vraiment un prétexte au jeu et n'a en soit pas d'intérêt je trouve (j'espère ne pas me fâcher avec des fans  ::P: ), mais, pour comparer à Zelda 3 qui est celui que je connais le mieux, je m'y sens plus impliqué parce qu'on y parle régulièrement avec des PNJ peut-être un peu clichés mais qui font vivre l'univers du jeu. Dans HLD en comparaison, j'ai eu l'impression d'un monde extrêmement vide.
Donc pour le coup, c'est peut-être vraiment subjectif parce que je crois que le côté "monde vide" est voulu par les dév' (on traverse principalement des ruines), mais à mon avis l'équilibre entre le village et le reste du jeu n'est pas réussi dans Hyper Light Drifter.

Pour ce qui est de l'histoire cryptique, ça te semblera peut-être être de la mauvaise foi parce que je suis un grand fan du premier Dark Souls qui est souvent critiqué pour ça... Bon, techniquement ce n'est pas l'histoire de DS qui me fait l'apprécier autant, mais tout de même, pour comparer encore : l'histoire dans Dark Souls est toujours présente ; on passe son temps à trouver des objets et la plupart de ces objets raconte une petite histoire. Ce n'est vraiment pas une histoire expliquée clairement par des PNJ ou des cinématiques, et je comprends très bien que certains trouvent ça extrêmement laborieux et n'accrochent pas du tout, mais je trouve encore une fois que ça permet de donner une vie à l'univers dans lequel on évolue (comme ce que je disais plus haut sur Zelda). Et surtout, ça rend l'histoire "accessible" dans le sens où le joueur qui voudrait s'y intéresser trouve régulièrement des infos, des carottes en quelque sorte, pour l'inviter à pousser plus loin ses recherches.
Si ça se trouve, Hyper Light Drifter est même beaucoup moins avare en infos et beaucoup plus clair pour peu qu'on prenne la peine de farfouiller partout pour développer l'histoire (je n'en sais rien, c'est une vraie question), mais si c'est le cas j'ai encore une fois l'impression que l'équilibre n'est pas réussi parce que je ne me suis jamais senti inviter a faire ces recherches : pour donner un exemple concret, je veux bien essayer d'ouvrir une porte pour laquelle il faudrait que je trouve 15 clefs, sauf que comme je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui se trouve derrière (morceau d'histoire ? boss optionnel ? de l'argent ? une arme ?) et que je n'en ai clairement pas besoin pour finir la trame principale, c'est clairement une entreprise laborieuse à entamer pour une récompense tout à fait incertaine. (Je me suis un peu perdu et je ne parle plus seulement d'histoire là, mais j'espère que tu comprendras l'idée).

Au final c'est un peu ce que je disais dans mon précédent post en parlant des influences du jeu : j'ai l'impression que les dév' on vraiment voulu s'inspirer de la façon dont l'histoire est racontée dans des jeux comme Dark Souls ou Shadow of the Colossus (qui n'est pas un jeu où l'histoire est extrêmement claire non plus) mais qu'ils n'ont pas su cerner ce qui rend ça vraiment réussi dans ces deux jeux.
Sauf qu'en voulant reprendre des "codes" scénaristiques de ces jeux (et peut-être d'autres, je cite ceux qui me semblent les plus évidents) on se retrouve avec un jeu qui se veut mélancolique/triste, qui a l'air de t'avoir plu aussi pour ça d'ailleurs, mais que je n'ai personnellement pas trouvé réussi à ce niveau, d'autant plus qu'à cause de cette "tristesse" je crois qu'on perd le côté "souffle chaud de l'aventure sur ton visage d'aventurier" qu'on aurait dans un Zelda : résultat, j'ai l'impression d'avoir parcouru le jeu sans aucun motif me poussant à faire ça, même pas juste un prétexte, et je crois que mine de rien ça m'a aussi poussé à jouer plus en dilettante....

Bref, j'abrège parce que j'ai quand même pas mal de trucs à faire, mais j'espère que je t'ai répondu assez clairement et surtout que je ne donne pas l'impression de donner des avis définitifs (je ne veut surtout pas lancer un débat "Zelda/Dark Souls/HLD/Shadow of the Colossus/ FF7 quel est le meilleur ?"  ::P: ) Encore une fois, j'ai insisté à fond sur ce que je ne trouve pas réussi mais ça reste un jeu plus que correct et tant mieux si tu as pu l'apprécier plus que moi  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Merci pour le développement  :;): 

Effectivement ça a l'air d'être une histoire de sensibilité. Le jeu m'a profondément touché, j'ai adoré ce sentiment d'isolement, de solitude, de ne pas savoir ce que je fais là ni de pourquoi je fais. Alors que sur toi, ça n'a pas du tout fonctionné. Or tu n'es pas le premier à dire ça, je pense donc que ces reproches sont fondés, perso j'ai juste eu la chance de passer à travers.

----------


## Hilikkus

*Psychonauts*

De façons étonnante, je ne connaissais pas du tout ce jeu à sa sortie, mais ces dernières années je voyais beaucoup de référence dans différents articles jeux vidéos ces dernières années. J'ai profité d'une promo GOG pour y jouer.
On est sur un jeu d'action aventure en monde ouvert (du moins dans sa 1e partie), quelque part entre un platformer 3D et un point & click. L'ambiance complètement loufouque, l'humour et la DA sont vraiment les gros points fort de Psychonauts, avec un bon paquet de personnages et de situations difficilement oubliables. A noter, une très bonne VF, chose rare quand il s'agit de jeu à ton humoristique

Cela m'amène à être assez indulgent avec la partie gameplay à proprement parler. La partie plateforme est correcte, la caméra m'a filé de bonnes crises de nerfs -notamment lors des passages les plus étroits ou plus généralement pour apprécier les distances. C'est bien compensé par le level design - on prend bien du plaisir à fouiller les moindres recoins pour trouver des zones cachées. 

La première partie se fait sans heurts, on suit l'histoire à son rythme tout en parcourant librement le camp de vacances qui constitue la zone. Malheureusement on passe dans la seconde partie est une sorte de couloir de façon abrupt. Les "donjons" regorgent d’énigmes tordues à souhait et les dernières zones sont vraiment corsées.

Au final, un travail d'écriture et de construction d'univers fantastique, une partie plateforme passable et système de jeu hybride action / aventure ambitieux mais un poil bancal. Pas un grand jeu mais un excellent moment passé.

D'ailleurs par curiosité, quelle avait été la réception du jeu à l'époque de sa sortie ? J’ai cru comprendre que ça avait été un flop...

----------


## Big Bear

Oui ça a été un flop, mais dans l'absolu, c'est un grand jeu. Les niveaux de la discothèque, du monde des années guerre froide, sont des trucs jamais vus encore aujourd'hui, malheureusement. Le premier et seul jeu de plateforme avec du sens (autre que de la mièvrerie larmoyante clichée, ou du mariol (et j'inclue pas que Mario dans le mariol)).

----------


## Nono

> *Psychonauts*
> D'ailleurs par curiosité, quelle avait été la réception du jeu à l'époque de sa sortie ? J’ai cru comprendre que ça avait été un flop...


Commercialement, ça a bidé. Par contre la presse (française en tout cas) a plutôt bien accueilli le jeu.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Les niveaux de la discothèque, du monde des années guerre froide, sont des trucs jamais vus encore aujourd'hui, malheureusement. Le premier et seul jeu de plateforme avec du sens


Je ne l'ai pas développé dans mon avis, mais la façon corréler les univers des "donjons" avec les origines (parfois très sombres) des personnages est effectivement incroyable.



Sinon, j'ai récemment terminé *Assassin's Creed Chronicles*

3 jeux d'infiltrations en vue de côté avec une esthétique et des animations qui rappellent beaucoup Prince Of Persia (l'original de Mechner)
Le premier - *China* - est un grand tuto de 3 heures et se corse réellement sur les 2 dernières missions. On se familiarise avec les animations hachées, l'IA très limitée mais raccord avec ce que la franchise Assassin's Creed propose ailleurs et un système de combat peu engageant. Reste une filiation appréciable avec le personnage d'Ezio Auditore et des mécanismes d'infiltration (ou plutôt de cache cache) restreintes mais efficaces, et un level design qui demande un peu de jugeote dans les derniers niveaux, notamment pour le no kill / no alarm

Le second - *India* - garde un gameplay assez similaire mais est beaucoup plus orienté action avec des niveaux chronométré qui ont bien plu aux fan de jeu de plateforme que je suis. La direction artistique très colorée est appréciable, par rapport à celle assez tristoune de China. Par contre, Le scénario m'est passé complètement au-dessus et les nouveautés (bombe fumigène etc) n'apportent quasi rien de plus.

Le dernier - *Russia* - est clairement plus ambitieux, que ce soit dans sa narration que dans les changement dans le gameplay que son arsenal implique (Treuil, fusil, personnage plus lourd). Les cutscenes et la Da reprennent joliment l'imagerie de propagande russe de l'époque, bon point. Néanmoins, les limites du gameplay original sont criantes et malgré la diversité de l'arsenal on se rend compte rapidement qu'il  y a rarement plus d'une solution aux situations mises en place dans le jeu. Il y a quand même de bonnes choses (coopération entre 2 personnages jouables, difficulté revue à la hausse) mais la conclusion de ces aventures laissent un impression mitigées.

Malgré leurs nombreux défauts, j'ai su apprécier parcourir ces 3 jeux au feeling arcade. Si on me demande si c'est une bonne idée d'y jouer, je dirais pourquoi pas mais à 2 conditions: d'apprécier le folklore Assasin's Creed et de n'avoir jamais touché auparavant à *The Mark Of the Ninja*

----------


## sousoupou

J'ai fini *Orion Trail*.

Un mix de FTL & Visual Novel...

Le but est d'atteindre une base spatiale comme dans FTL avec une DA 8 bits et des choix à faire à chaque étape.

Il faut choisir son crew de 4 persos avant chaque run, le roster change à chaque partie.

Jeu bourré d'humour mais attention exclusivement en anglais.

Chaque choix donne lieu à un lancer de dé dont la réussite dépend des caractéristiques des persos choisis et / ou des bonus-malus glanés au fil de l'aventure.

J'ai vraiment apprécié mes 14h de jeu pour finir les 7 parcours.

Un excellent jeu popcorn acheté pour le prix de 2 baguettes !

----------


## La Chouette

> Malgré leurs nombreux défauts, j'ai su apprécier parcourir ces 3 jeux au feeling arcade. Si on me demande si c'est une bonne idée d'y jouer, je dirais pourquoi pas mais à 2 conditions: d'apprécier le folklore Assasin's Creed et de n'avoir jamais touché auparavant à *The Mark Of the Ninja*


Mouais, ou sinon tu leur conseilles directement Mark of the Ninja, au moins ils auront un excellent jeu d'infiltration 2D.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Mouais, ou sinon tu leur conseilles directement Mark of the Ninja, au moins ils auront un excellent jeu d'infiltration 2D.


C'est ce que je me suis dit en me relisant  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai fini TOUS LES Assassins Creed, donc je suis une grosse s****pe de la licence et d'Ubisoft, et je n'ai pas reussi a jouer plus d'une heure au premier Chronicle. Ces jeux sont une perte sèche de temps. Vraiment la pire période d'essorage de la licence.

----------


## Cannes

Donc..Tu viens de finir tout les Assasins Creed..et tu te plains.. Mais..Pourquoi tu les a tous fait? D:

----------


## Anark

> Fini *Chroma Squad*, T-RPG dans un univers style Super sentai/Power Rangers.


Je l'ai aussi fini, en challenging pour le coup, la différence doit pas être flagrante, seul un combat m'a posé problème (

Spoiler Alert! 


avec le motard contre le croco qui 1-shot (enfin il 2-shot mais comme il tape 2 fois par tour, c'est kif-kif

). Mais oui, le jeu est hyper généreux et assez drôle si on adhère à l'humour un peu débile. J'ai passé un bon moment. Le seul problème du jeu c'est le level design sans relief, un peu dommage pour un tactical. Il y a trop peu de maps avec obstacles, du coup les acrobaties qui semblent conçues pour être au cœur du gameplay perdent de leur intérêt.

Egalement fini *Song of the Deep*. Un petit metroidvania sous-marin idéal pour se rafraîchir en plein été. Un gros travail sur les environnements, une exploration très plaisante (même si tous les objets sont affichés sur la carte, il faut arriver à les déloger) et des upgrades sympas, notamment tous les types d'armes. Par contre ça manque de boss et les ennemis sont trop peu variés (seulement 4-5). Enfin quelques soucis techniques auront taché mon expérience de jeu, une caméra vagabonde (incroyable pour un jeu de 2016) et surtout un bug bloquant qui m'empêchera à tout jamais d'atteindre le sacro-saint 100%

Et enfin (grosse semaine) *Castlevania SOTN* sur PS1 (US), une série que je ne connaissais que de nom, et que je me devais de tester en tant que fan absolu de Dark Souls. J'ai beaucoup apprécié l'aventure, surtout le fait de retrouver tout un tas de mécaniques chères à mon cœur de fan de DS. J'ai pu constater comment ce jeu avait posé les bases fondamentales du genre, j'en sors grandi ^^ Je regrette juste un certain manque de challenge passé 2h de jeu.

----------


## Esotsm

Le remake de "*Wonder Boy*" en 5h, sublime en tous points. Un grand bain de nostalgie.

Et "*Castle of Illusion*", remake aussi plutôt joli d'un vieux jeu console, en 1h30 celui-ci.

----------


## FrousT

> J'ai fini TOUS LES Assassins Creed, donc je suis une grosse s****pe de la licence et d'Ubisoft, et je n'ai pas reussi a jouer plus d'une heure au premier Chronicle. Ces jeux sont une perte sèche de temps. Vraiment la pire période d'essorage de la licence.


Tu a subis fait tout les Assassins Creed et t'a pas tenu plus d'1h sur Chronicle  :tired:  Ta notion de patience/endurance/whatever est bien étrange  :tired: 

Tu va me finir Chronicles et plus vite que ça, comme ça t'aura le haut fait ultime de grosse s***pe de la licence et d'Ubisoft  :tired:

----------


## Zodex

> Tu a subis fait tout les Assassins Creed et t'a pas tenu plus d'1h sur Chronicle  Ta notion de patience/endurance/whatever est bien étrange 
> 
> Tu va me finir Chronicles et plus vite que ça, comme ça t'aura le haut fait ultime de grosse s***pe de la licence et d'Ubisoft


On t'as reconnu Big Bear, pas la peine de te faire passer pour un attaché de presse  :tired: .

----------


## Kaelis

> Je l'ai aussi fini, en challenging pour le coup, la différence doit pas être flagrante


En fait il y a eu un patch majeur récemment, qui change les difficultés entre autres. "Challenging" était le maximum à l'origine, mais il a été abaissé (jeu moins difficile) et un mode de difficulté max a été ajouté (j'ai oublié le nom). Pour moi c'est arrivé pendant que je faisais le combat 

Spoiler Alert! 


contre l'ange et l'escouade de kaiju

 : très difficile avant le patch, passé comme une lettre à la poste après le patch.

Un vétéran des T-RPG devrait peut-être s'orienter vers la nouvelle difficulté max mais je ne l'ai pas essayé moi-même.





> Le seul problème du jeu c'est le level design sans relief, un peu dommage pour un tactical. Il y a trop peu de maps avec obstacles, du coup les acrobaties qui semblent conçues pour être au cœur du gameplay perdent de leur intérêt.


Tu as raison, pour le manque de relief j'expliquerais ça par les combats principalement au corps à corps mais la rareté des obstacles est bien dommage ! Ça m'avait aidé pour les séquences difficiles parfois (goulot d'étranglement par exemple).

----------


## Ivano

> Donc..Tu viens de finir tout les Assasins Creed..et tu te plains.. Mais..Pourquoi tu les a tous fait? D:


Il peut très bien apprécier les Assassin's Creed et pas les Chronicles, c'est pas vraiment le même type de jeu.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Tu a subis fait tout les Assassins Creed et t'a pas tenu plus d'1h sur Chronicle  Ta notion de patience/endurance/whatever est bien étrange 
> 
> Tu va me finir Chronicles et plus vite que ça, comme ça t'aura le haut fait ultime de grosse s***pe de la licence et d'Ubisoft


Ah non, je ne me plains absolument pas. Je suis un fan absolu de la saga, mais je connais ses défauts et sa réputation chez la majorité des joueurs. C'était juste pour montrer que même pour un intégriste au dernier degré de la saga comme moi (rachat d'épisode en double pour les refaire sur PC par exemple), bah les Chronicles sont vraiment minables. Et quand on a un Mark of The Ninja déjà existant, ils n'ont aucun intérêt vidéo-ludique.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé Prey (2017), 40h, déçu par la(les) fins trop abruptes : quand je passe plusieurs dizaines d'heures sur un jeu j'aime bien avoir autre chose qu'un bête écran de crédits, et même si pour le coup Prey a fait un effort ça me semble un peu juste au vu du reste du jeu.

Sinon j'ai vraiment passé un agréable moment malgré mes conditions de jeu un peu compliquées en ce moment (un bébé qui "miaule" c'est pas évident pour rester dans un univers de JV  ::P: ), avec le dernier Deus Ex j'ai ma dose d'action pseudo-RPG SF pour un moment je pense  :^_^:  Je regrette aussi que ce qui faisait le sel de l'ancien Prey (les miroirs) ne soient qu'en tant que vidéos améliorées, même si c'est quand même grave la classe  :Bave: 

Encore un gros merci à Olima pour m'avoir permis d'y toucher à un prix tout doux  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé Corporate Lifestyle Simulator (2014), 3h débiles et défoulantes  ::XD::

----------


## Brundle Mouche

Je viens de finir *Dishonored 2*, chaos ultra faible, pas tué un seul humain. C'est un p****n de bon jeu, je suis en manque, mais pas trop envie de recommencer en chaos total. Dommage que ce jeu semble ne pas s'être bien vendu, c'est une tuerie et je mérite d'avoir plein de jeux équivalents. Oui, JE le mérite.

----------


## DistoCake

J'ai repris la série des Ateliers (oui, boooo le weaboo) que j'avais laissé en attente après Atelier Ayesha et j'ai finis le deuxième opus de la trilogie Dusk : *Atelier Escha & Logy Plus*, suite directe de Ayesha en jouant Logy.

Et bien, c'était vachement bien. La série s'est un peu détendu sur certains points, comme la gestion du temps même si Ayesha était déjà relaxe à ce niveau là. Le jeu nous laisse le choix entre deux protagonistes et c'est plutôt sympa de pouvoir rejouer un héro plutôt qu'une héroïne dans cette série, chose que je n'ai plus vu depuis Mana Khemia et Atelier Iris bien avant. Le système de combats est aussi moins rebutant, plus ouvert à mon goût bien que ça n'atteigne pas Mana Khemia ou Atelier Shallie (que je fais en ce moment) qui ont presque le même système de combats et qui est le meilleur à mon avis. Le jeu nous guide grâce aux missions qu'on reçoit tous les 3/4 mois qui se composent d'un objectif principal obligatoire, qui se torche en quelques jours sur les 120-130 donné, et une multitude de secondaires qui nous octroient divers bonus allant d'un nouveau bouquin d'alchimie à des bonus de stats permanents. Le reste du temps est libre et donc consacré à de la récolte et du craft qui peuvent prendre pas mal de temps.

Le système d'alchimie est bien plus intuitif et moins brouillon que ce que j'ai comme souvenirs de la trilogie Arland et d'Atelier Ayesha. C'est simple et efficace grâce au système de points élémentaires qui permettent d'utiliser diverses compétences d'améliorations de l'objet. Mais pour arriver à crafter des items potables/ultimes, il faut se creuser un minimum la tête et faire parfois des détours pour récupérer les propriétés voulues. Escha fait de l'alchimie à l'ancienne alors que Logy est un mec New age et se targue d'avoir appris une technique nouvelle qui met au sol tous les hipsters utilisant des chaudrons. Mais on ne voit jamais cette fameuse technique à cause du matos qui est pas dispo, il sert du coup à créer des armes et armures sur le même principe que l'alchimie normale. Je m'attendais à un nouveau système qui différencierait le craft d'objets et celui d'armes et armures mais que nenni.

Les relations entre personnages sont moins niaises (tout est relatif bien entendu, c'est un j-rpg...) qu'à l'accoutumé, bien que je pense que le fait d'avoir choisis Logy qui est un personnage un peu plus sérieux que Escha a surement eu un impact sur mon ressentis. Lesdites relations sont cependant moins forcé et plus naturelles que dans les anciens opus pour moi et j'ai pris plaisir à retrouver certains anciens camarades et entendre parler d'autres au détour d'une conversation. L'histoire est également moins anecdotique qu'auparavant même si elle se développe d'un coup vers la fin du jeu, c'est dommage.

Côté technique, j'ai fais la version Plus Vita et franchement, ça tourne bien mieux que ce à quoi je m'attendais. J'avais refais Totori et Meruru sur Vita et ils étaient remplis de bugs et avaient des tendances à crasher toutes les 20 minutes. Aucuns soucis sur E&L si ce n'est quelques petites baisses de framerate dans certaines zones. Après, ça reste un atelier. C'est pas excessivement joli et les personnages ont un balai dans le fondement durant les dialogues.

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de refaire un run avec Escha pour avoir la True ending car j'avais déjà fait la majorité des endings avec Logy en dehors de celles exclusives à Escha, je l'ai donc regardé sur youtube. Le NG+ garde apparemment les levels/sous et équipements.

C'était cool et je conseil cet opus pour qui veut tenter l'aventure Atelier dans une atmosphère un peu plus sérieuse et plus proche d'un j-rpg "classique", un run m'a pris environ 38h en prenant du temps pour crafter et faire quelques bosses secondaires qui sont toujours aussi hardcore pour des jeux à l'atmosphère si légère. C'est aussi bien plus tranquille pour apprendre les bases de la série contrairement à la trilogie Arland qui te fait un gros doigt si tu gères pas ton temps au jour près et qui te lâche dans la nature (du moins sur Rorona et Totori).

Et du coup j'ai commencé Shallie Plus.

----------


## FrousT

> Je viens de finir *Dishonored 2*, chaos ultra faible, pas tué un seul humain. C'est un p****n de bon jeu, je suis en manque, mais pas trop envie de recommencer en chaos total. Dommage que ce jeu semble ne pas s'être bien vendu, c'est une tuerie et je mérite d'avoir plein de jeux équivalents. Oui, JE le mérite.


Et oué je suis d'accord mais que veux tu, Prey a eu beaucoup plus de succès pour une raison que j'ignore, surement les fans du premier Prey qui y sont pour beauc... Ahahah non j'y arrive pas  ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

*Ghost 1.0* (2016)



Metroid-shmup. Infiltrez une base spatiale à l'aide d'une androïde surboostée.

Difficile de donner son avis sur ce jeu. J'ai tant à critiquer, et pourtant c'est l'un des rares jeux où j'ai enchainé direct un NG+ parce que ÉNORMÉMENT de bonnes idées. 

Du coup, mettons directement les pieds dans le plat: le level design de Ghost 1.0 est vraiment consternant. On dirait presque Symphony of the Night, c'est dire!  ::P: 
C'est pas inspiré, très dirigiste, on enchaine les couloirs les uns après les autres, y a bien quelques petites énigmes de progression ici et là pour rompre périodiquement la monotonie mais rien de fou. Gros gros point négatif du jeu, qui sera d'ailleurs rédhibitoire pour beaucoup j'imagine. 

C'est le seul défaut que je noterai dans ce rapide aperçu, parce que vraiment le plus notable. Ça et les secrets complètement fumé: car il y a dans quasi toutes les salles du jeu un secret à découvrir: se placer à un endroit particulier, défoncer un pan de mur, etc... sauf qu'il y en a certains qui sont vraiment impossible à trouver seul, sauf grosse moulasse: mettre le jeu en pause et le relancer depuis un point particulier, rester accroupis pendant 10 secondes à un autre point particulier, le tout sans aucun indice évidemment (ou presque). Oui, je suis même aller voir sur un guide pour en récupérer certains, parce que j'en avais raz-le-bol de tourner en rond, et j'ai vraiment été désappointé. J'adore le principe d'avoir des secrets partout, mais encore faut-il pouvoir avoir une chance de les dénicher sans devoir faire la fastidieuse chasse aux pixels.

Pour le reste, j'ai beaucoup apprécié l'histoire, avec quelques rebondissements, toujours de l'humour (ce sont les devs de UnEpic derrière le jeu) et plein de références, le chara design est cool, les personnages sont bien traités. Les combats sont hyper agréables, à la twinstickshooter, on se déplace avec le stick gauche, on vise avec le stick droit, on tire avec le flingue via une gâchette et avec une arme secondaire via une autre gâchette. Ajoutez à cela saut, roulade, évitage de boulette de partout, ça fait des fights super nerveux où il faut être au maximum pour éviter de perdre trop de vie. 

En parlant des armes, il faut savoir que ce jeu possède un inventaire vraiment hallucinant, avec pleins d'armes donc, qu'on achète au fur et à mesure du jeu, des primaires, des secondaires, des powerups, des objets à utiliser afin de regagner de la vie, de créer un hologramme pour distraire les ennemis, etc... Les possibilités sont énormes, même si comme souvent pas très bien exploitées.

Le contenu est aussi un gros point fort. Je pense que sans se prendre la tête, en easy, le jeu est finissable en 8-10h. Mais il y a 2 modes de jeux, 3 modes de difficultés, du NG+ qui modifie légèrement le gamedesign, et pleins de missions annexes avec des accomplissements particuliers à faire. Je pense que celui qui voudra tout obtenir y laissera facile 40h de jeu.

Ghost 1.0, c'est donc un bon petit jeu avec des bonnes idées à la pelles (j'ai parlé du quart de la moitié mais je préfère laisser les surprises aux curieux), avec malheureusement un level design en deçà de ce qu'il aurait fallu pour en faire un excellent jeu.

----------


## Euklif

Le jeu m'avait toujours fait de l'oeil mais tu ne me vends pas forcément du rêve...

----------


## Supergounou

J'appuie là où ça fait mal c'est vrai, mais c'est parce que c'est un point qui me tient à cœur (le level design). En dehors c'est très plaisant à jouer et super addictif, genre à -10€ je pense que ça vaut carrément le coup si on aime le genre. Typiquement le genre de jeu qui aurait mériter un budget plus important, les idées sont là mais ça manque de polish.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Prey a eu beaucoup plus de succès pour une raison que j'ignore


P'tet parce qu'il tournait chez plus de deux personnes ?  :Cafe1:

----------


## Pitchblack

> *Ghost 1.0* (2016)
> http://www.devuego.es/blog/wp-conten...09/Ghost-1.jpg
> Metroid-shmup. Infiltrez une base spatiale à l'aide d'une androïde surboostée.
> Difficile de donner son avis sur ce jeu. J'ai tant à critiquer, et pourtant c'est l'un des rares jeux où j'ai enchainé direct un NG+ parce que ÉNORMÉMENT de bonnes idées. 
> (...)
> Ghost 1.0, c'est donc un bon petit jeu avec des bonnes idées à la pelles (j'ai parlé du quart de la moitié mais je préfère laisser les surprises aux curieux), avec malheureusement un level design en deçà de ce qu'il aurait fallu pour en faire un excellent jeu.


Je plussoie toutes les remarques positives du monsieur.
Ghost 1.0 c'est de l'amour, on sent le souci de bien faire des devs et pour moi ça a marché du tonnerre.
Je ne suis pas un super-pro des metroidvania, et je ne joue pas pour les secrets : j'ai donc bien apprécié la balade, et je me referais surement un NG+ pour tester le reste de l'arsenal un jour.

----------


## Ruadir

> Terminé Prey (2017), 40h, déçu par la(les) fins trop abruptes : quand je passe plusieurs dizaines d'heures sur un jeu j'aime bien avoir autre chose qu'un bête écran de crédits, et même si pour le coup Prey a fait un effort ça me semble un peu juste au vu du reste du jeu.


Wut ? 
Les 10 minutes 

Spoiler Alert! 


post-générique avec les personnages principaux qui résument l’ensemble de tes actions dans la simulation est insuffisant ? Perso j'ai trouvé la fin très juste et le contexte post-apo me hype bien pour une hypothétique suite.
J'ai surtout aimé la tronche fatigué et à bout de Alex Yu.
Je ne vois pas trop le promblème avec cette fin perso, surtout qu'elle justifie scénaristiquement, tous les styles de jeu

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Nier Automata*, toutes les fins possibles.

Il y a eu du travail sur ce jeu c'est clair, pas mal de symbolique et de sous-entendu partout, beaucoup trop pour moi en fait et au final je n'ai absolument aucune idée de ce que le jeu voulait me véhiculer comme message ? J'ai bien compris le scénario globale et tout hein, mais le message derrière...

Il faut dire que le fait que le jeu soit découpé en 5 fins différentes (Plus en fait mais seules les fins A/B/C/D/E sont importantes) n'aident pas des masses à la fluidité narrative de l'ensemble même si c'est fait exprès. D'autant plus qu'au bout d'un moment je traçais pas mal parce que je commençais sérieusement à en avoir plein le cul d'explorer les mêmes 4 ou 5 pauvres zones du jeu pour la 68eme fois, c'est d'ailleurs sans doute mon plus gros reproche au jeu. Ce manque de diversité dans les décors (qui sont vide par ailleurs) ça passe au début mais quand il faut se les retaper même avec un point de vue différent pour une autre fin ça gave un peu à force... Et puis les quêtes secondaires à base de fedex c'est un peu de la merde hein...

Bon à côté de ça l'ambiance est vraiment très prenante quand même, la musique excellente, et le système de combat assez jouissif bien qu'un peu bordélique par moment. C'est un bon jeu honnêtement mais une partie de moi ne peut pas s’empêcher de penser que tout ce micmac narratif est surtout là pour cacher un peu la misère sur une histoire qui serait très compréhensible et très simple une fois monté normalement et qui se bouclerait en 10 H top chrono sans tout ce bordel de toutes les fins.

Bah, j'ai quand même passé un bon moment avec des passages WTF et on peut accorder au jeu le fait qu'il soit unique en son genre et rien que pour ça il vaut le coup d'être joué.

----------


## Clydopathe

Pour *Nier Automata*, ça me parait compliqué de boucler toutes les histoires en 10h top chrono mais je vois ou tu veux en venir. J'avais pas trouvé ça gênant de refaire les zones en boucles, mais c'est vrai que le troisième run aurait pu amener un nouveau niveau à explorer. Ça reste carrément mon GOTY celui-là.

----------


## pesos

> J'appuie là où ça fait mal c'est vrai, *mais c'est parce que c'est un point qui me tient à cœur (le level design)*. En dehors c'est très plaisant à jouer et super addictif, genre à -10€ je pense que ça vaut carrément le coup si on aime le genre. Typiquement le genre de jeu qui aurait mériter un budget plus important, les idées sont là mais ça manque de polish.


Eh ben putain  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

Plait-il?  ::blink::

----------


## Sylla

J'ai fini *The Evil Within* et je fais le 2e DLC (the consequence) et j'ai un sentiment bizarre: j'aime pas trop avoir peur, ni les trucs gore en général et pourtant j'ai tenu à aller au bout, y a comme un truc qui m'a tenu dessus et c'est pas juste le besoin de terminer un jeu que j'ai acheté. 
Ca doit être ça, un bon jeu.

Pour Nier Automata, c'est le run B que j'ai trouvé long, la suite s'enchaine assez vite. Mais j'ai bien aimé les jeux de piratage, àa m'a pas gonflé. Les quêtes sont certes fedex, mais en général assez marrantes et bien écrites donc ça passe. J'ai commencé le 1er Nier vite fait et les mini-quêtes d'Automata sont largement mieux.

----------


## FrousT

> J'ai fini *Nier Automata*, toutes les fins possibles..


Comme dit Illynir, le gros problème du jeu pour moi aussi, c'est le manque d'environnement surtout pour un jeu qui demande de refaire les zones plusieurs fois...

Par contre tout le reste l'ambiance, la DA et les musiques c'est du porno pour les yeux et les oreilles  :Bave: 

L'histoire est très confuse et il y a plusieurs réflexion à avoir en même temps, c'est vraiment un jeu de tordu rien que pour assimiler la conscience et les sentiments des robots et androïd  ::wacko::

----------


## Orkestra

La générosité de Madgicsystem m'a permis jouer à (et de terminer, donc) *Ori and the Blind Forest*, 100%, 8 heures et 253 morts. C'était très cool (sans quoi je ne l'aurais pas fini à 100%) mais il y a toujours motif à râler et je vais donc me plaindre rapidement : j'ai souvent trouvé le jeu assez peu lisible... 
Alors évidemment, on sent que les graphismes ont été bien travaillés (même si je dois avouer que je n'ai pas été émerveillé à chaque nouveau recoin découvert) mais, pour moi, c'est trop (avec notamment de pics parfois cachés jusqu'à la dernière seconde par le premier plan du décor, top...) ; mention spéciale au bling-bling : tout brille !  :ouaiouai:  Les ennemis brillent, les bonus brillent, le héros brille, les fleurs dans le décors brillent. Bref, j'ai eu parfois un peu de mal à me repérer correctement sur l'écran, ce qui est particulièrement gênant lorsqu'on doit s'échapper d'un temple et qu'on n'a pas vraiment le temps d'analyser l'écran pour comprendre où on doit aller. Moins embêtant mais tout de même un peu agaçant : impossible de dézoomer la map, puisque quand on le fait elle se transforme en un dessin qui, bien qu'il représente le monde du jeu, ne m'aide absolument pas à savoir où je suis.

Et malgré ça, c'est un très bon jeu. Dès le début, c'est un plaisir de jouer, le personnage répond au doigt et à l'oeil et on s'amuse vraiment à virevolter de plate-forme en plate-forme  ::wub::  ; d'autant plus que les différentes capacités qu'on obtient au cours du jeu permettent de varier agréablement le gameplay. Les environnements sont variés, le monde est vaste mais bien foutu. J'apprécie le fait de pouvoir débloquer des indications sur la carte à la fin du jeu pour trouver plus facilement les secrets qu'on aurait manqué/oubliés plutôt que d'obliger le joueur à repasser au peigne fin des environnements par lesquels il est déjà passés 25 fois sans rien voir. 

En bref, c'est à mon avis un jeu qui aurait gagné à être un peu moins chargé visuellement (je pense aussi ça des derniers Rayman, je crois que je suis un peu seul au monde à avoir un problème avec les graphismes de ces jeux  ::P: ) mais que ce léger point faible est largement compensé par le feeling en jeu. Un très chouette jeu que je recommande à ceux qui l'auraient raté  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

*The Evil Within*

Un second run en survival, comme ça. Moins de 10h cette fois-ci contre 12/13h la dernière fois. J'en ai profité pour prendre les DLC à 2.50€ sur D2D donc on va tester ça.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Wut ? 
> Les *2* minutes


Oui, je suis frustré d'avoir juste du dialogue (aussi juste soit-il), j'aime bien ma petite cinématique de fin #FF7style. Chacun sa déviance  :;): 

Edit: pour préciser c'est donc bien la forme à laquelle je n'ai pas accroché, sur le fond j'ai trouvé ça très bien

----------


## Kelexel

*Tomb Raider et Rise of the Tomb Raider*

J'arrive après tout le monde, j'ai trouvé ca très sympa, hyper bien rythmé, c'est beau, du gros AAA, je vois pas de véritables défauts, ça fonctionne (surtout quand on sait à quoi s'attendre comme style de jeu). Un scénar accrocheur (mais avec des trous... et obligation de chercher tout ce qui traîne histoire d'en savoir plus sur le lore), franchement, j'attend un 3 avec impatience. Et les jeux sont assez long. Juste un regret : les énigmes trop simples par moment


Rise c'est vraiment la même chose que le premier avec les même défauts :

- les arenes. Je trouve que le syteme de combat fonctionne mal avec ce genre de zone où ca tire de tous les cotés, avec peu de covers, l'IA qui cheate, bref pas du tout convaincu
- l'IA : IMPOSSIBLE de jouer en mode infiltration car une fois repérée, elle SAIT TOUJOURS OU ON EST, meme derrière les murs...

----------


## Catel

J'ai fini *Les Chevaliers de Baphomet : la Malédiction du Serpent* que j'avais reçu en cadeau.

Bon eh bien c'est pas glorieux.

Dans les + :
-Les graphismes sont agréables, les décors généralement très beaux.
-Emmanuel Curtil est une agréable madeleine pour les anciens.
-L'histoire est, dans l'ensemble, assez bien orchestrée et rythmée.
Et c'est à peu près tout.

Dans l'autre sens :
-Je n'avais pas beaucoup aimé le côté caricatural des Chevaliers de Baphomet - le seul de la série auquel j'avais joué à part quelques minutes du 3. J'aime encore moins ce côté-là dans ce nouvel épisode. Je me demande si en fait, Broken Sword ne tiendrait pas davantage du _comic book_ qu'autre chose; et je n'aime pas du tout l'esprit comic book; ça expliquerait aussi que je n'aie pas aimé non plus Beneath a Steel Sky, qui avait le même esprit.
-Du coup, dans le jeu, ça donne une sensation d'écriture incroyablement fainéante. Les dialogues sont tous plus ridicules les uns que les autres, on dirait que tout est écrit à destination d'enfants de 7 ans qu'on prendrait pour des crétins. Les personnages sont complètement aveugles à ce qui est placé sous leur nez. Dès le début du jeu, un homme est brutalement assassiné sous les yeux de tout le monde mais personne ne semble s'en émouvoir davantage que s'il s'était renversé son verre sur la veste. Navet est crétin au-delà du crédible et donc du drôle, comme si Dreyfus avait bouffé Clouzeau et en avait fait une indigestion. George et Nico ont failli se faire tuer par deux persos royalement butés et idiots, et la seconde d'après c'est oublié sans même une excuse. Je pourrais reprendre chaque situation dans le jeu.
-Nathanièle Esther est très mauvaise. On dirait qu'elle n'a jamais été comédienne de sa vie. Elle est incapable d'adopter plus d'un ton de voix sans sonner faux.
-Techniquement, le jeu est à chier. Les déplacements sont affreusement lents, il s'écoule de looongs instants entre chaque dialogue, les animations sont souvent très moyennes, la fin est pleine de bugs bloquants...
-C'est ultra-facile. Je crois que j'ai jamais vu un p&c aussi évident. Les zones sont presque toujours restreintes à un seul tableau, ce qui rend la solution forcément évidente. Une seule fois j'ai buté, et c'était sur l'horrible énigme de 

Spoiler Alert! 


la Tabula Veritatis : pour moi c'était très mal foutu, l'obstacle principal étant en réalité le 1er glyphe, celui de la cité du soleil et son signe « cité » qui ne ressemble pas du tout à ce signe et totalement à un signe « brûler » avec une barre en dessous.

 J'ai moins le sentiment d'avoir été surpassé que d'avoir été piégé. D'ailleurs certaines énigmes n'ont aucune solution logique 

Spoiler Alert! 


(la térébenthine sert... à en remplir un seau pour que ça rende un fa mineur... franchement...)

.
-Au passage, Nico est de moins en moins jouable à mesure que l'aventure avance, et ne trimballera dans la moitié du jeu qu'une serpillière. Bel esprit.

----------


## Zerger

*Anarcute*

Ca se boucle en 4 heures mais on a fait le tour du gameplay au bout de 20 minutes de jeu
Le jeu est très simple malgré une maniabilité ultra merdique
On brandit des pancartes "love" tout en détruisant des villes entières façon power rangers

Grosse déception, je m'attendais à bien mieux

----------


## Brundle Mouche

*Witcher 3 et ses 2 DLC*

Bon Dieu de bon Dieu, c'est la deuxième fois que je le fini (j'ai fait un new game+). Ce jeu est une tuerie absolue, une histoire géniale, un monde à tomber, des personnages mémorables... Bref dur d’arrêter, dur de passer a autre chose.
Incroyable !!!

----------


## Dustybits

*Neon Struct*

Excellent petit jeu d'infiltration, ni trop court, ni trop long, ça sent le Thief et le Deus Ex (1) et ça fait du bien. L'ambiance cyberpunk est super, la bande son aussi  ::wub::

----------


## Kaelis

"Fini" *Monolith*, shmup à la sauce donjons à étages générés aléatoirement avec les ennemis, les boss, les bonus, objets et armes qui vont avec.

Très chouette petit jeu !

Je ne suis pas spécialement client des jeux qui demandent de maîtriser des séquences de bullet hell, mais je n'ai rien contre les shoot'em up non plus et j'ai passé une super quinzaine d'heures sur le jeu.

C'est très agréable à la manette (jouable au clavier et à la souris également) et le vaisseau se pilote très bien, il n'y a pas d'approximation qui ferait pester contre le jeu (si on meurt c'est de notre faute). Ça permet d'éviter pas mal de frustration.

Visuellement rien de bien original, c'est du "pixel" comme on en voit par centaines. Ça a l'avantage de garder le jeu très lisible (il vaut mieux !). Il y a tout de même ce côté organique/mécanique/magique pas déplaisant, qu'on voyait beaucoup à une époque (style NES ou autre).

J'ai adoré la musique, qui pour le coup sonne comme de la véritable chiptune. Les différents thèmes mettent bien la pêche et sont parfois bien enjoués, ça motive pour y retourner (la musique du premier niveau est adorable, celle du second donne plus le ton). Ça permet de rester d'attaque pour traverser le jeu  :;): 

Le jeu est simple à comprendre, chaque étage aura droit a ses boutiques, sa salle avec une nouvelle arme, sa salle secrète accessible à la bombe, ses mini-boss et son boss. Ceux qui sont familiers de la formule seront dans des charentaises. Les bonus restent simples (plus de munitions, plus de dégâts, plus de points de vie) et les armes sont basées sur une munition type avec des effets secondaires tirés au sort. Les armes ne se combinent pas : on atteint pas les délires d'un BoI mais ça permet de garder des boss corsés et carrés.

La difficulté est plutôt élevée : les projectiles sont variés et viennent de tous les côtés. On transpire pendant les boss les plus durs en regardant son compteur de pont de vie s'approcher du zéro  :Sweat:  Le jeu n'est pas long, je me contenterais de dire que "Mom" est ardue et que son cœur est (très) difficile. Comptez une demie-heure pour une partie complète. Modes de difficultés absurdes débloqués à la fin du jeu pour les fous furieux qui ont pas eu leur dose.

J'ai envie de le conseiller, c'est relativement court mais intense et très plaisant (d'ailleurs le jeu n'explique pas toute sa mécanique mais on comprend par soi-même rapidement). Chacun est juge mais sachez que le jeu est vendu à un tarif en-dessous de la moyenne (8 euros).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Lumino City* (sous Android)

Globalement c'est pas top.

Le seul truc à retenir du jeu c'est son design à base de maquettes photographiées.
L'histoire est naze (en fait y'en a pas vraiment...), la musique est naze (en fait y'en a pas...) mais surtout les énigmes/puzzles du jeu sont complètement téléphonés: plutôt que de faire des puzzles intelligents où on voit à peu près ce qu'il faut faire (genre The Romm par exemple), ici il faut deviner tout, la mécanique, les endroits cliquables, etc... c'est complètement con. Par exemple à un moment il faut écrire un truc en morse, et bien plutôt que de donner des indices sur ce qu'il faut écrire, à nous deviner, ou plus simplement d'aller chercher la soluce dans le livre de soluce intégré au jeu après avoir écrit péniblement 10 mots...

Bref j'ai fini le truc à l'aide du bouquin sans chercher à comprendre pourquoi mettre tel objet à tel endroit provoquait tel résultat...

----------


## Kaelis

Avant d'entamer Monolith j'étais dessus. J'étais moyennement emballé, puis une "énigme" qui demande d'apprendre une partition par cœur m'a fait quitter le jeu instantanément.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Avant d'entamer Monolith j'étais dessus. J'étais moyennement emballé, puis une "énigme" qui demande d'apprendre une partition par cœur m'a fait quitter le jeu instantanément.


Ah oui elle est pas mal celle-là en effet. Etant musicien avec une bonne mémoire des notes, ça ne m'a pas posé problème, mais c'est complètement con comme idée dans un jeu...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ca compte pas vraiment, mais j'ai fini Batman Arkham VR (une bonne heure tout de même). C'est cher, mais la claque est vraiment violente. Tout le debut est ahurissant, lorsqu'on enfile le costume et qu'on récupère nos accessoires. L'arrivée dans la batcave, l'utilisation du Batcomputer.

Le reste est tout aussi excellent, pas de combat, que de l'enquête (très simple mais bon), ca va vite, mais l'immersion est réelle. On attend maintenant une suite plus ambitieuse, tellement l'expérience est géniale. Mention spéciale 

Spoiler Alert! 


 lorsque les sbires nous tiennent en joue, et qu'on les locke pour que le batplane les immobilise, alors qu'on a les mains levées

----------


## Kaelis

> Ah oui elle est pas mal celle-là en effet. Etant musicien avec une bonne mémoire des notes, ça ne m'a pas posé problème, mais c'est complètement con comme idée dans un jeu...


Pour moi qui ne suis pas musicien, j'ai eu du mal à y voir une mélodie que je sache "lire"... du coup entre sortir un bout de papier pour recopier les notes (aucun intérêt) et jeter l'éponge j'ai vite choisi  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

*Resonance of Fate*.
Première impression.

Maintenant je peux le dire sans remord : le jeu est super sympa.
Les combats jouent énormément sur le placement, en évitant le piège des sacs de PV et du leveling. Une fois qu'on a compris la mécanique des charges et des attaques en triangle, c'est un véritable plaisir que de choisir de déssouder l'ennemi pièce par pièce (d'armure, pour le loot) ou en mode "frappe chirurgicale". Puis le système change énormément de ce que l'on voit habituellement, en récompenssant un maximum les prises de risque. Très agréablement surpris de ce point de vue là. Puis l'univers général est pas déplaisant, avec une mapemonde étrange qui arrive quand même à récompenser le joueur (et vu comment ça fonctionne, c'était pas gagné...). Bref, tout ça fait que j'ai trainassé avec plaisir sur 70/80h.
Par contre, l'histoire est en revanche pas terrible terrible. Et j'ai rarement vu de conclusion aussi peu satisfaisante. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Revoir tous ceux qu'on vient de massacrer de nos mains revenir à la vie, mais pas les autres, pour une raison inconnu... je vois pas trop le message. On avait déjà une exception avec notre héro émo qui s'était amusé à faire un massacre dans une église : faut il y voir que seul les fdps de première peuvent survivre, dans un but de pseudo rédemption? J'espère avoir loupé un truc parce que là, wahou. Et je cause pas de la bouffeuse de sang tueuse qui sert littéralement à rien (mais qui est libre comme l'air du coup).

.

Et un dernier point qui est digne de lapidation : l'obtention des quêtes secondaires... Comment un titre qui propose des astuces aussi varié que l'emplacement de l'entré dans une ville variant en fonction de la case où l'on valide l'appui de la touche peut proposer un truc aussi lourd... On va voir un tableau qui nous dit de voir une personne qui nous envoient dans un lieu qui nous renvoi vers la dites personnes. Et comme si ce fedex mal maquillé (et avec minimum une étape de trop) ne suffisait pas, on rajoute un journal qui bloque à 3 quêtes maxi en mémoire. Mais il y a toujours mieux puisque même dans le déblocage, il n'y a aucune logique et on pourra retourné sur ses pas sans complexe lors du déblocage de la quête suivante. Mieux : le monde étant une grande tour à étage, certains paliers -3- obligent à se fader deux écrans couloirs inutile (et une scénette heureusement skipable). Et la conséquence de tout ça, c'est PLEIN d'aller-retour bien relou. C'est super dommage.
D'ailleurs, je pense que le mec qui a pensé l'arène devait être le même fou : 3 combats où l'on bouge à peine les ennemis pour gagner le mérite de changer de compo d'ennemi au stade suivant (y en a 50... mais x3 donc), quelle idée de merde... je risque pas de tenter le 100% du coup  :Cafe2: .

----------


## parpaingue

J'en garde un bon souvenir mais j'ai oublié quasi toutes les grandes lignes du scénario, comme quoi c'est pas l'intérêt principal du jeu  :^_^: 
Je peux par contre te confirmer qu'il y a des rajouts de scénar (cutscenes+dialogues) dans le ng+, mais au final je n'avais pas eu le courage de tout me retaper. Oui c'est con comme principe.

T'as pas tenté le super donjon bonus complètement craqué designé pour les malades qui abusent à fond de toutes les subtilités du système de jeu ?
Je crois pas y avoir dépassé la 2e salle quand j'avais essayé.

----------


## Illynir

Je devais être nul à chier à l'époque mais je me rappelle qu'il était assez difficile ce jeu quand même au bout d'un moment. Mais j'en garde un bon souvenir aussi.

----------


## Euklif

En vrai, il l'est pas tant que ça. A part un combat en particulier que j'ai recommencer 6/7 fois (et qui a duré 1 minute quand j'ai arrêté de me buter et que j'ai changé d'approche) et le début où j'avais pas assimilé les bases du gameplay, j'ai pas galéré plus que ça. Le "secret" (en normal vu que les difficultés supp' sont uniquement pour le ng+), c'est vraiment de foncer dans le tas et se placer de manière à jouer aux Bermudes le plus possible. Les ennemis peuvent rien faire pendant ces phases de jeu.




> T'as pas tenté le super donjon bonus complètement craqué designé pour les malades qui abusent à fond de toutes les subtilités du système de jeu ?
> Je crois pas y avoir dépassé la 2e salle quand j'avais essayé.


Non. 
J'ai vu qu'on obtenais ça dans le dernier donjon mais vu que je jouais sans soin, j'avais la flemme de rebrousser chemin (pas de téléport possible sans ça). D'autant que je pensais que le jeu permettrait de se balader après le boss (mais non). Je le tenterais peut être à l'occasion mais là, du coup, j'ai envie de passer à autre chose. Surtout pas de me refaire cette dernière partie de niveau quand même assez longue (je viens à peine de me dégouter de l'arène au niveau 33... Point trop n'en faut ^^).

----------


## Supergounou

> Par exemple à un moment il faut écrire un truc en morse, et bien plutôt que de donner des indices sur ce qu'il faut écrire, à nous deviner, ou plus simplement d'aller chercher la soluce dans le livre de soluce intégré au jeu après avoir écrit péniblement 10 mots...


Ou alors tu vas 

Spoiler Alert! 


fouiller la bibliothèque à la recherche d'un livre sur le morse

  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ou alors tu vas 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> fouiller la bibliothèque à la recherche d'un livre sur le morse


Ah non mais le souci c'est pas le code morse en tant que tel, c'est que tu as aucun indice pour te faire deviner qu'il faut écrire 

Spoiler Alert! 


le mot ROPE (en anglais en plus, alors que tout le jeu est en français...)

----------


## Supergounou

De mémoire 

Spoiler Alert! 


le gamin en bas te demande de lui lancer une corde

.

En fait je ne comprends pas du tout ton avis sur le jeu, perso je l'ai trouvé logique de A à Z. Après je suis gros joueur de point'n click, ça doit aider.

----------


## Zerger

*Castlevania Symphony of the Night*

Je retiendrais sa bonne durée de vie.
C'est tout  ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Resonance of Fate*.


Mon ptit jeu d'amour sur PS3  :Mellow2: 

Je l'ai tellement aimé que je me suis fait faire un hoodie par un magasin spécialisé sur Rouen à l'époque, frustré de n'avoir aucun merchandising officiel... Il tient toujours le coup et je trouve que j'avais bien bossé pour le design  :^_^:  J'avais réussi à récupérer un pdf HD de l'artbook officiel, récupéré les images en SD des trois persos, les avais passé en vectoriel pour l'impression, j'y avais passé du temps mais vu son état aujourd'hui ça valait le coup  :Vibre:

----------


## Canard WC

> *Witcher 3 et ses 2 DLC*
> 
> Bon Dieu de bon Dieu, c'est la deuxième fois que je le fini (j'ai fait un new game+). Ce jeu est une tuerie absolue, une histoire géniale, un monde à tomber, des personnages mémorables... Bref dur d’arrêter, dur de passer a autre chose.
> Incroyable !!!


Par définition, un RPG qui se finit en quelques dizaines d'heures ne peut pas être un bon RPG.
Les meilleurs auxquels j'ai joué, m'ont fait passer des centaines d'heures sans que je ne les finisse jamais (les Elder scrolls et les fallout, Baldur's Gate, Arcanum pour ne citer qu'eux). Et j'y retourne régulièrement pour continuer l'aventure ! 
Qui parlera de Witcher 3 dans 10 ans, voire 25 ans comme c'est le cas pour les baldur et fallout ???
 ::wub::

----------


## Clydopathe

Aux dernières nouvelles, Witcher 3 c'est au minimum une centaine d'heures pour finir le je complètement (sans compter les DLC). On est plutôt loin de quelques dizaines d'heures et je dis ça sansa avoir adhéré à cette trilogie.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Qui parlera de Witcher 3 dans 10 ans, voire 25 ans comme c'est le cas pour les baldur et fallout ???


Honnêtement, et sans faire le fanboy du jeu bien que je l'adore, je pense qu'on en parlera encore, comme les Elder Scrolls et Fallout. Il a quand même posé un mètre étalon du RPG open world, de l'écriture des quêtes, des graphismes. 
Et c'est un tel succès critique auprès des pros et des joueurs, une telle flopée de récompenses, qu'il restera sans doute parmi les grands jeux jamais créés. En tout cas je lui souhaite fortement car il le mérite.

----------


## Ruadir

> Par définition, un RPG qui se finit en quelques dizaines d'heures ne peut pas être un bon RPG.
> Les meilleurs auxquels j'ai joué, m'ont fait passer des centaines d'heures sans que je ne les finisse jamais (les Elder scrolls et les fallout, Baldur's Gate, Arcanum pour ne citer qu'eux). Et j'y retourne régulièrement pour continuer l'aventure ! 
> Qui parlera de Witcher 3 dans 10 ans, voire 25 ans comme c'est le cas pour les baldur et fallout ???


C'est un peu arbitraire de dire cela, juger un genre  par rapport à la durée de vie d'un titre n'est pas vraiment pertinent. 
Et heu...Fallout, Baldur's gate et Arcanum sont justement des jeux qui se termine en quelques dizaines d'heures.  ::unsure:: 
Certes, ils sont rejouables et en prenant ton temps tu peux faire péter le compteur, mais l'aventure n'est pas si longue que cela.

Dans le genre, tu as Vampire : Bloodlines, les Kotor, Mass Effect et Dragon age origins...aucun ne dépassent les 60 heures et pourtant ils ont marqué pas mal de monde et les gens en parlent encore.

Et Witcher 3 a été une claque pour de très nombreuses personnes, à juste de titre. Les ventes ont été colossales pour un jeu de cette nature.  
Aujourd’hui, c'est un peu la référence du RPG moderne et il est bien parti pour rester sur son trône pendant de très nombreuses années.

Ahh et je confirme : ça durée de vie se compte en centaines d'heures.

----------


## Zodex

> J'en garde un bon souvenir mais j'ai oublié quasi toutes les grandes lignes du scénario, comme quoi c'est pas l'intérêt principal du jeu 
> Je peux par contre te confirmer qu'il y a des rajouts de scénar (cutscenes+dialogues) dans le ng+, mais au final je n'avais pas eu le courage de tout me retaper. Oui c'est con comme principe.
> 
> T'as pas tenté le super donjon bonus complètement craqué designé pour les malades qui abusent à fond de toutes les subtilités du système de jeu ?
> Je crois pas y avoir dépassé la 2e salle quand j'avais essayé.


Même si j'ai jamais vraiment compris le scénar de RoF, le donjon bonus apporte énormément à l'histoire. Il est complètement fou en plus, et y'a plein de fringues et de flingues à chopper  ::lol:: .
Dommage qu'il ne soit jamais sorti sur PC, je me le referais bien...

----------


## znokiss

Si t'as pas au moins 100h de jeu au compteur pour le finir, t'as raté ton RPG.

----------


## Kl4w

> Aujourd’hui, c'est un peu la référence du RPG moderne et il est bien parti pour rester sur son trône pendant de très nombreuses années.


Pas tant que ça, il sera détrôné par Cyberpunk l'an prochain  ::wub::  ::siffle::

----------


## Nono

> Qui parlera de Witcher 3 dans 10 ans, voire 25 ans comme c'est le cas pour les baldur et fallout ???


Baldur, ce truc injouable qui était tellement bien il y a 25 ans (enfin il parait).

----------


## Molina

> Honnêtement, et sans faire le fanboy du jeu bien que je l'adore, je pense qu'on en parlera encore, comme les Elder Scrolls et Fallout. Il a quand même posé un mètre étalon du RPG open world, de l'écriture des quêtes, des graphismes. 
> Et c'est un tel succès critique auprès des pros et des joueurs, une telle flopée de récompenses, qu'il restera sans doute parmi les grands jeux jamais créés. En tout cas je lui souhaite fortement car il le mérite.


Idem ici. Je veux dire à coté tu as Skyrim, qui casse pas trois pattes à un canard en tant que RPG, et pourtant on en parle encore, 6 ans après.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Idem ici. Je veux dire à coté tu as Skyrim, qui casse pas trois pattes à un canard en tant que RPG, et pourtant on en parle encore, 6 ans après.


Skyrim on en parle quand un nouveau mod "photo-réaliste" sort, mais tu enlèves le modding de Skyrim il reste pas grand chose. Qui joue à Skyrim pour y jouer en fait ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

*The Banner Saga 2* (2016), offert par Sebarnolds chez les généreux, merci l'ami!



Tactical RPG/narratif/prise de décisions/gestion de ressources.

Comme son prédécesseur, toujours aussi beau, avec des musiques de folies. Écriture excellente, narration maitrisée malgré une poignée de coquille. The Banner Saga, c'est un peu le Seigneur des Anneaux, le jeu: un voyage épique, riche en rebondissement, où c'est tout le temps la merde et où chaque décision tend à empirer les choses. 15h de bonheur.

On peut cependant lui reprocher ses combats, palpitant au début, qui tournent malgré tout vite en rond la faute à un manque de tacticité et de profondeur. Et surtout, la traduction française, calamiteuse, qui aura au moins le mérite de me faire bien marrer. "Il" au lieu de "elle", décisions à prendre du genre "vous préférez prendre à gauche ou à gauche?", casse mal intégrée. Le soucis c'est que parfois le non-sens de la trad amène des trous dans le scénario, c'est pourquoi je conseille sans hésiter aux bilingues de préférer la vo.

En tous cas, je ne vais pas le désinstaller maintenant, je compte bien refaire l'aventure d'un point de vu différent. Et vivement le 3!

----------


## Euklif

> j'y avais passé du temps mais vu son état aujourd'hui ça valait le coup


Pics or...
Mais nan je suis pas curieux  ::ninja:: .




> Même si j'ai jamais vraiment compris le scénar de RoF, le donjon bonus apporte énormément à l'histoire. Il est complètement fou en plus, et y'a plein de fringues et de flingues à chopper .


Donc il vaut vraiment le coup?
Vaudrait peut être mieux que j'y fasse un saut pendant que j'ai encore toutes les règles en tête...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pics or...
> Mais nan je suis pas curieux .


Oui j'essaie d'y penser ce soir. Le noir du hoodie a un peu déteint vers le rouge de mémoire, mais les transferts sont normalement encore en bon état.

Edit : Hop!

----------


## Anark

*FarSky*. J'ai découvert que Subnautica a piqué tous ses principes de gameplay à FarSky. Même s'il va plus loin avec son monde plus vaste organisé en biomes, sa durée de vie supérieure, son univers alien unique, son scénario plus poussé et sa maîtrise technique infiniment supérieure, toute la base du gameplay survival basé sur le craft et l'exploration verticale est dans FarSky.
Je l'ai fini en 3h à peu près, c'était bien bien cool, je recommande.

----------


## Cannes

*J'AI FINI BINDING OF ISAAC AFTERF*CKINGBIRTH AAAAAA*

Mon dieuuuuuuuuuuu. ENFIN. YES. Après environ 800h de cet enfer. J'ai même pas envie de faire de commentaires. C'est pas de suite que je prends Afterbirth+.  Oh et avant que j'oublie

----------


## Haelnak

Nul.

----------


## znokiss

> *J'AI FINI BINDING OF ISAAC AFTERF*CKINGBIRTH AAAAAA*
> 
> Mon dieuuuuuuuuuuu. ENFIN. YES. Après environ 800h de cet enfer. J'ai même pas envie de faire de commentaires. C'est pas de suite que je prends Afterbirth+.  Oh et avant que j'oublie 
> 
> http://37.media.tumblr.com/c28db6522...qn33o2_250.gif
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/30/aba...f896811.md.png


RES-PET.
Wow, sérieusement.

----------


## Zerger

Sachant qu'il a acheté le jeu ce noel, j'avoue qu'il a pas chômé  ::P: 
Je suis content de lui avoir recommandé le jeu

----------


## banditbandit

> *J'AI FINI BINDING OF ISAAC AFTERF*CKINGBIRTH AAAAAA*
> 
> Mon dieuuuuuuuuuuu. ENFIN. YES. Après environ 800h de cet enfer. J'ai même pas envie de faire de commentaires. C'est pas de suite que je prends Afterbirth+.  Oh et avant que j'oublie 
> 
> http://37.media.tumblr.com/c28db6522...qn33o2_250.gif
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/30/aba...f896811.md.png


Tiens justement je me demandais si il existait sur ce forum un endroit où recenser nos exploits, un genre de classement ou de tableau d'honneur en quelques sorte ?

----------


## Zerger

Y'a le topic du jeu ou tu peux poster tes exploits, des videos de tes meilleurs combos...

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est pas de suite que je prends Afterbirth+.


Fais pas genre, maintenant que tu es addict je t'aide un peu:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/57...ac_Afterbirth/

Et bien joué  :;): 




> Tiens justement je me demandais si il existait sur ce forum un endroit où recenser nos exploits, un genre de classement ou de tableau d'honneur en quelques sorte ?


J'y pense souvent à un topic comme ça, vu que je suis un achievement-beach. Peut-être qu'un jour je le créerai.

----------


## Cannes

> RES-PET.
> Wow, sérieusement.


Merci  ::lol:: 




> Sachant qu'il a acheté le jeu ce noel, j'avoue qu'il a pas chômé 
> Je suis content de lui avoir pourri la vie


ftfy.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fais pas genre, maintenant que tu es addict je t'aide un peu:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/57...ac_Afterbirth/
> 
> Et bien joué


Merci ! Puis j'ai dit pas maintenant e.e

----------


## Zerger

> Merci ! Puis j'ai dit pas maintenant e.e


Tu as raison, y'a un gros patch à venir qui a été annoncé, tu l'installeras à ce moment-là

----------


## Haelnak

> RES-PET.
> Wow, sérieusement.


Et c'est encore un enfant. L'exploit est encore plus grand.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'y pense souvent à un topic comme ça, vu que je suis un achievement-beach. Peut-être qu'un jour je le créerai.


 J'y songe depuis quelques temps mais je ne sais pas trop sous quelle forme cela pourrait se présenter. J'avoue aussi que j'ai la flemme de tenir un comptoir et je préférerais qu'un autre se dévoue.

Dernier argument, je suis aussi sans doute la personne la moins qualifié pour ce genre de topic.  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> Et c'est encore un enfant. L'exploit est encore plus grand.


Il a des reflex de jeunes, c'est pas très étonnant  :ouaiouai: 

#excuse2vieux

----------


## Zerger

> achievement-beach.


Tu gagnes des achievements quand tu vas à la plage?  ::siffle:: 

Perso, je collectionne rarement les achievements vu que c'est souvent des trucs nazes pour gonfler artificiellement la durée du jeu. Et les trucs du genre "Bravo, tu as maté les options du jeu" bof bof

Je dois avoir le 100% pour Volgaar et Downwell seulement, car ca se pretait bien au challenge du jeu

----------


## rgk

> J'y songe depuis quelques temps mais je ne sais pas trop sous quelle forme cela pourrait se présenter.


- Le club des 100%

- Les jeux que vous avez finis à 100%

- Tous les achievements: MISSION COMPLETE

----------


## Kalh

> - Le club des 100%
> 
> - Les jeux que vous avez finis à 100%
> 
> - Tous les achievements: MISSION COMPLETE


Pas assez putaclick... march'ra pas  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

> - Le club des 100%
> 
> - Les jeux que vous avez finis à 100%
> 
> - Tous les achievements: MISSION COMPLETE


"Le topic des gros epenis."

----------


## Zerger

"Le topic des lourds qui lâchent pas l'affaire"

"Le topic des jeux avec un contenu mathématiquement faux"

"Le topic où on achiève les jeux"

----------


## Kaelis

100 pour 100 : le topic des 0.

----------


## Cannes

Le topic des gens au chômage : Video Games Edition.

----------


## Valenco

"Les 100 pur-sang, le topic des bourrins performants"

----------


## znokiss

Y'a déjà un topic des jeux à 100% d'achievement. Mais je vous laisse chercher, là j'ai cornemuse.

----------


## Zerger

Ou le topic des passages super tendus que vous avez réussi

----------


## Supergounou

> "Le topic des gros epenis."


Ahah c'est exactement le titre auquel j'avais pensé  ::XD::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *A Golden Wake*. Clairement le Wadget Eye le moins réussi de tous. Les puzzles sont pour la plupart réussis (pas trop difficiles), mais certains impliquent un "talent de vendeur" et sont juste complètement ratés (ça passe généralement par essai-erreur). L'histoire n'est pas bien passionnante. Un jeu correct, mais sans plus donc.

Merci à Baalim qui me l'a offert via cpcgifts.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ahah c'est exactement le titre auquel j'avais pensé


Un Chieur qui pense comme moi.  ::sad:: 

















 ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Y'a le topic du jeu ou tu peux poster tes exploits, des videos de tes meilleurs combos...





> Y'a déjà un topic des jeux à 100% d'achievement. Mais je vous laisse chercher, là j'ai cornemuse.


J'ai trouvé que ça : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...-pour-un-badge

Il me semble avoir vu un autre du genre "l'étoffe des héros" ou quelques chose d'approchant.

----------


## Clear_strelok

La démo de Tomb Raider: The Dagger of Xian.




C'est supposé être un remake amateur de Tomb Raider 2, mais il n'y a rien d'amateur là-dedans. 

Le système de jeu reprend le meilleur de la trilogie Legend et des originaux. La panoplie de mouvements de Anniversary est reprise au grand complet et le (seul) développeur a réussi à reproduire son fonctionnement à l'identique sur l'Unreal Engine 4, mais il a rajouté le sprint (surtout utile dans de grandes lignes droites) de Underworld et rendu plus exigeantes les règles des phases de plateforme. L'erreur est rarement pardonnée et il y a clairement un challenge plus relevé que dans les jeux de Crystal Dynamics. J'ai très peu joué au premier Tomb Raider sur Playstation mais il y avait un certain feeling, une incertitude quand à ce qui était ou pas la bonne marche à suivre qui rendait certains sauts presque terrifiants mais très gratifiants lorsqu'on les réussissait. C'est cette impression de se jeter dans le vide en espérant que la prise est sure pratiquement à chaque saut que je retrouve dans cette démo, mais sans la rigidité de l'horrible système de déplacement à base de grilles des originaux. 

Pour ce qui est du level design je n'ai jamais touché à Tomb Raider 2, donc je n'ai pas vraiment de point de comparaison, mais comme ici il est excellent de bout en bout on pourra dire dans le pire des cas que l'auteur a bien reproduit le niveau d'origine tout en modernisant son apparence. Il y a bien quelques petits problèmes de lisibilité avec des plateformes qui auraient parfois gagné à être mieux démarquées du reste, mais c'est ponctuel et comme l'accent est mis sur la patience et l'observation en général, ce n'est qu'un défaut mineur. Les combats encore une fois basés sur le système de verrouillage de Legends ne sont pas particulièrement passionnants mais c'est raccord avec le reste de la série et ils ont l'avantage d'être courts et là encore un peu plus difficile que ce à quoi on est habitué. Les araignées en particulier sont nombreuses, attaquent dans des endroits où on les voit très mal et c'est compliqué de s'en débarrasser. Au final on passe quand même la majorité du temps à explorer et à résoudre de courtes énigmes, et ces deux aspects sont équilibrés et gratifiants. 

Donc tout ça est très bien, mais la vraie raison pour laquelle cette démo affole l'internet, et vous l'avez surement deviné en voyant le screenshot au début de ce post, c'est la présentation.
Pas seulement le rendu extrêmement impressionnant, avec des textures et des modèles réussis, une image un peu douce mais de bonne qualité avec un anti-aliasing (Post-processing type FXAA à priori) plus fonctionnel que dans bien des jeux commerciaux qui exploitent le même moteur et un éclairage qui n'aurait pas rougir à coté des derniers épisodes, mais vraiment la présentation en général. Le peu d'artwork qu'on voit dans la démo tape en plein dans le mille: Le redesign de Lara est meilleur que celui d'Anniversary, il y a un vrai style et en jeu on peut constater le soin apporté à la composition des scènes qui regorgent de détails. La musique sait se faire discrète mais lorsqu'elle se met en avant elle arrive à vendre l'atmosphère sans en faire trop. Même au niveau de la finition et de l'interface c'est digne d'un studio professionnel. Le jeu tourne bien, je n'ai eu aucun crash en plus d'une heure, c'est intégralement traduit en français, les animations pour la plupart probablement tirées de Anniversary s’enchaînent bien, Lara est correctement doublée, il y a beaucoup d'options et le support de la manette est parfait. 

Square Enix, faites pas comme Nintendo, faites comme Sega. Donnez un budget limité ainsi qu'une petite équipe à cet homme et permettez-lui avec tout ça de développer le remake officiel de Tomb Raider 2.

----------


## Cannes

Et c'est gratuit.

Quel beau monde.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini l'épisode 1 de *Batman : The Enemy Within*.

Je trouve que Telltale a vraiment fait du bon boulot pour ce premier épisode, c'est pas mal varié sur les situations et y a des rebondissements assez nombreux et très bon, j'ai même été sur le cul deux fois. Si ça continue sur cette lancée, ça risque d'être une très bonne saison.

Après, ça reste du Telltale donc peu d’interaction, des choix qui auront sûrement une influence minime mais l'histoire et les dialogues sont bons, je pense que si vous êtes fan de Batman, ça sera très satisfaisant.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai fini l'épisode 1 de *Batman : The Enemy Within*.
> 
> Je trouve que Telltale a vraiment fait du bon boulot pour ce premier épisode, c'est pas mal varié sur les situations et y a des rebondissements assez nombreux et très bon, j'ai même été sur le cul deux fois. Si ça continue sur cette lancée, ça risque d'être une très bonne saison.
> 
> Après, ça reste du Telltale donc peu d’interaction, des choix qui auront sûrement une influence minime mais l'histoire et les dialogues sont bons, je pense que si vous êtes fan de Batman, ça sera très satisfaisant.


Reste à voir s'ils tiennent la saison comme ça. Ils ont tendance à faire de très bons épisodes 1 avec une qualité décroissante sur les épisodes suivants.

----------


## Euklif

> Square Enix, faites pas comme Nintendo, faites comme Sega.


Et Street of Rage? 
Non, faites rien please  :Emo: .

----------


## znokiss

Grave, Street of Rage Remake, (faut chercher SORR sur Ggle), ça c'était de la grosse qualité !

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Between Me and the Night* que m'a offert Cannes via cpcgifts.

Décrit comme un mélange d'action et d'aventure sur la page du jeu, on se retrouve très déçu dès les premières minutes du jeu :
- Jolis graphismes
- Musique correcte
Mais...
- L'histoire n'a aucun sens (pas vraiment racontée, et je n'ai rien compris)
- Les puzzles sont plus qu'obscurs aussi (j'ai fini avec un walkthrough vu la faible durée de vie du jeu, sinon je le laissais tomber)
- Des séquences "actions" pas franchement passionnantes (soit un "hack'n slash" où on ne sait pas mourir, soit on doit courir)
- Un personnage lent, mais lent !

Dommage, sur le papier, il semblait intéressant...

----------


## Cannes

Ah c'est pour ça qu'il avait une note de merde. 
Dommage D:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ah c'est pour ça qu'il avait une note de merde. 
> Dommage D:


Eh oui, il y avait une bonne raison  ::):  Merci quand même  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

*Max Payne 3*, 4ème run pour le fun : 6h50. C'était bien, excellent jeu !

----------


## sticky-fingers

mieux vaut tard que jamais, *Braid*
Beau et intelligent, ce jeu n'a pas pris une ride.

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Max Payne 3*, 4ème run pour le fun : *6h50*. C'était bien, excellent jeu !


Avec ou sans les cut-scenes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

*Infested Planet*
Tower Attack - 9h

Oui oui, tower attack.
C'est comme un tower defense mais où on attaque.
Choppé dans le premier palier du humble jumbo bundle 9.

C'est pas mal.
On commence reclus dans un coin de la map avec 5 trouffions et une "base".
A fur et à mesure des missions, on récupère de l'argent qui permet d'acheter des améliorations permanentes ou provisoires.
On les débloque au fur et à mesure qu'on avance dans l'histoire principale ou via les missions secondaires.

Je l'ai terminé en normal (4 niveaux de difficulté, c'est le second).
Il fait passer le temps.
C'est pas le jeu du siècle mais il y a toute une gestion à avoir qui est, globalement, simple et agréable :

- La ressource principale dont j'ai aucun souvenir du nom alors que je viens de finir le jeu à l'instant.
Au niveau de la gestion : il faut la récupérer soit sur la carte dans des caisses spécifiques, soit en détruisant des bases adverses.
Elle permet d'upgrader ses trouffions avec des classes un peu plus spécialisées et plus puissantes.
Par exemple, le sniper va être très mauvais pour tuer des vagues d'ennemis mais excellent pour tuer les petites tours, les ennemis un peu plus velus où les spots de spawn.
On a aussi le flamethrower qui lui, à l'inverse, va être excellent sur les gros groupes d'ennemis mais dont la portée le rend extrêmement vulnérable.
Il est possible, toujours avec cette ressource, d'obtenir des améliorations permanentes : on améliore les trouffions pour qu'ils puissent avoir une grenade, de l'auto regen ou on améliore les bâtiments pour qu'ils se défendent un peu tout seul.
Dernière possibilité : créer des objets. Que ce soit des medipods (caisse que l'unité tire derrière elle qui la soigne) ou des tourelles de différents types, j'ai pas eu l'impression que les objets étaient inutiles.

- La ressource secondaire : les munitions.
Cette ressource revient automatiquement et il est possible de la récupérer dans des caisses sur la carte.
Elle permet d'avoir des actions un peu plus puissante et plus actives que ce que  permet la ressource principale.
Pas question de faire l'upgrade et d'attendre sagement : avec cette ressource on ordonne aux soldats de lancer une grenade à fragmentation, de sortir les lance-roquettes, on héliporte des copains.
Bref, ça permet de rythmer le jeu.

- La carte
Comme précisé au dessus, on commence en général dans un coin de la carte.
Les ennemis nous agresse sans cesse donc il faut systématiquement gérer la position des soldats sur la carte.
Le choix se résume souvent à : dois-je laisser un soldat à cet endroit ou sacrifier de la ressource principale pour déposer une tourelle ?

En mode normal, j'ai pas eu beaucoup de difficultés à terminer le jeu mais, sincèrement, c'était pas le but.
Je voulais un jeu sans me prendre la tête et il a fait le job : j'ai pas eu l'impression que c'était aussi abrutissant qu'un hack'n'slash mais ça m'a fait transpirer à grosse goutte non plus.
Pour 1$ (actuellement dans le HB je le rappel), je vous invite à la prendre (sauf si vous avez un backlog de 3km).

Pour résumé : un jeu casual sympathique.

----------


## rgk

Excellent jeu, Infested Planet.

Je rajoute qu'il est à tout moment possible de revendre/annuler n'importe quelle amélioration/unité, et de réattribuer les ressources ailleurs. Ça permet d'être super dynamique dans sa façon de jouer, et de s'adapter à toutes les menaces.

Sinon je viens de finir *Samorost 3* à 100%, obtenu dans le même bundle. C'est très joli, et beaucoup d'excellent puzzles. Amanita Design au top !

----------


## FericJaggar

Vous avez essayé Human Fall Flat ? C'est vraiment rigolo (et parfois coton).

----------


## FrousT

> Vous avez essayé Human Fall Flat ? C'est vraiment rigolo (et parfois coton).


Oué mais j'ai appris qu'il y avait pas vraiment de multi (juste du split screen  :ouaiouai: ) C'est dommage j'ai toujours cru que c'était surtout un prétexte à faire du multi débile  ::(:

----------


## La Chouette

> Oué mais j'ai appris qu'il y avait pas vraiment de multi (juste du split screen ) C'est dommage j'ai toujours cru que c'était surtout un prétexte à faire du multi débile


Yep, le jeu peut se faire entièrement en solo, le multi rajoute cependant un côté sympathique supplémentaire, vu que tu peux te moquer des échecs de ton coéquipier. Mais ça ne change rien aux niveaux (tout juste si ça facilite un peu certains d'entre eux)

----------


## h0verfly

*The Banner Saga*, 9h
Que dire de plus à part superbe, magnifique, envoutant... Ça faisait longtemps que je voulais le faire, et je dois dire que je regrette de ne pas l'avoir joué plus tôt.
Un peu triste que ça n'ait pas duré quelques heures de plus, mais je vais replonger dans le 2à la prochaine promo.

*Beat Cop* aussi, 9h.
Sympathique, assez prenant mais ne vous faites pas avoir comme moi. J'ai fini mon premier run et j'ai survécu aux 21 jours mais sans résoudre l'enquête. Si je dois vous donner un conseil, c'est de ne pas forcément chercher à être un trop bon flic et à surtout penser à votre gueule plus qu'aux ordres du patron.

Là je commence Kingdom New Lands, et je sens que ça va me plaire  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Batman : the Telltale series*.

J'ai trouvé ça médiocre et par moment lamentable, je l'ai fait avec un pote sur deux trois soirs mais sans ça j'aurais lâché la manette rapidement.

La mise en scène des conversations est toujours aussi faiblarde, c'est plan-plan de chez plan-plan et avec des blancs entre les répliques (pour qu'on puisse admirer la réaction des personnages j'imagine). Quand ça cogne je peux pas dire que ça casse des briques mais ça fait à peu prêt le boulot.

Les développeurs sont toujours aussi présomptueux à ce que je vois : remplacer des comédiens par des animatroniques numériques c'est une chose mais il vaut mieux être à la hauteur. Que c'est mal animé bon sang, ça en devient comique (on avait plus que ça à un moment donc autant se marrer) avec pêle-mêle des personnages qui marchent (peut-être même planent) en diagonale, des jambes en béton, des moulinets de bras bizarroïdes et surtout ces animations faciales à base de "sourcils qui tombent" ou "yeux qui deviennent rond" (Bruce Wayne a eu le mérite de m'arracher quelques rires avec ça). C'est embarrassant à regarder la plupart du temps  :Facepalm: 

Pour l'histoire c'est du Batman donc je suis dans de bonnes dispositions pour supporter le tirage de cheveux (tant qu'à faire autant être créatif). Faire passer un personnage illustre pour un vilain m'a intrigué et c'est ce que j'ai trouvé d'intéressant dans l'affaire. Mais passé le second épisode, on a eu droit à deux "coups de théâtre" ridicules qui prennent le relai et sur lesquels le scénario se concentre. Ça m'a vraiment gâché mon plaisir. Pas besoin de m'étendre sur les personnages vu qu'il y a rien de passionnant, ça reste standard (et sans arête vive vu que le jeu se veut au moins crédible/réaliste).

Et puis par dessus ça j'ai toujours l'impression qu'on se fiche de moi : des scènes cruciales se déroulent normalement, et puis vient une conversation anodine et anecdotique qui a droit à ses "se souviendra de ça". Mais bien sûr  ::rolleyes:: 

Cinq fois on nous dit que l'histoire se fait sur mesure avec les choix du joueur, zéro fois je me suis dit que j'avais réussi à lancer tout ça sur une autre voie. Je n'arrive pas à m'imaginer ce que les choix ont changé, surtout qu'on fini par essayer de faire dérailler l'histoire en faisant n'importe quoi pour voir (rien de mieux qu'un game over).

En définitive, c'est très faible sans grand intérêt. J'ai des jeux qui ont la prétention de raconter une histoire, mais qui le font avec du style ou alors une débauche technique pour que ça soit moins gonflant à regarder, des jeux qui y vont à fond sur les choix... j'en ai même avec des phases de jeu. Telltale c'est le fond du panier, c'est pas à moi qu'il faut demander pourquoi ils peuvent continuer à faire la soupe sans se remettre en question.

----------


## KiwiX

> Avec ou sans les cut-scenes ?


Dès que je pouvais zapper, je zappais mais si on pouvait faire sauter instantanément toutes les cinématiques, on doit pouvoir descendre en dessous de 6h  ::ninja:: . Excellent jeu malgré tout et j'ai tenté un peu de multi, il y a encore des gens dessus !

----------


## h0verfly

> Eh oui, il y avait une bonne raison  Merci quand même





> Dès que je pouvais zapper, je zappais mais si on pouvait faire sauter instantanément toutes les cinématiques, on doit pouvoir descendre en dessous de 6h . Excellent jeu malgré tout et j'ai tenté un peu de multi, il y a encore des gens dessus !


Pour qui a adoré les deux premiers avant tout pour leur ambiance et leur style, le 3 vaut aussi le coup ou bien il est très "générique"?

----------


## schouffy

Il vaut le coup, le personnage désabusé dans un monde de merde est toujours aussi réussi.

----------


## Anark

*The Magic Circle*, un jeu "meta" un peu expérimental (des similitudes avec Stanley Parable notamment) où l'on incarne un héros coincé dans un RPG qui n'est pas fini (et loin de l'être, les concepteurs n'arrivant pas à se mettre d'accord sur la couleur du ciel). Donc on est là, sans pouvoir, les développeurs nous retirent même notre épée au début du jeu de peur qu'on saccage tout comme un joueur lambda. Mais un gamer coincé dans une vielle bêta intervient et nous apprend à faire des modifications dans le code ni vu ni connu, on y apprend à "hacker" les ennemis pour s'en faire des alliés que l'on pourra ensuite modifier à volonté en fonctions des bouts de code qu'on récupère. 
Une aventure de 4-5h que j'ai beaucoup apprécié. Je ne la recommanderai pas forcément à tout le monde, mais vraiment intéressant et drôle pour ceux qui ont le courage de s'aventurer sur les territoires un peu extrêmes. Ca peut aider d'avoir ouvert un éditeur de niveau une fois dans sa vie, et encore, c'est loin d'être obligatoire, l'interface est très user-friendly.

----------


## Flad

*Zombie bowl-O-rama*
Récupéré dans un bundle à 1€.
Du bowling.
Des zombies.
Des tricks or threats.
2h pour finir le mode "story" et débloquer le mode free play.
C'est tout moche en plein écran, c'est pas maniable (plein écran ou pas).
Mais le rot à chaque spare m'a amusé.
Voilou voilou.

----------


## pikkpi

Dans le désordre et pas en entier, le bilan de l'été avec femme et enfants en voyage :

*Resident Evil 0 HD*
Ben c'était vachement plus mieux que ce que je m'en souvenais. L'inventaire partagé et la gestion que ça impose est une super idée. Le scénar est complètement con et pète des trucs dans la continuité de la série mais osef. Petit bémol au passage concernant l'autre remake HD que j'ai commencé mais pas terminé : ils ont pas gardé les mêmes emplacements de bouton par rapport au 0, et autre truc c'est qu'il est beaucoup plus dégueu également, vu qu'ils avaient perdu les assets....

*Lost Planet 3*
Choppé dans un bundle. Je m'attendais à pire, mais le feeling Lost Planet est là ( ils ont niqué le grappin-filin par contre ). C'était aussi super con-con. En fait ça m'a donné envie de rejouer au 2 en multi puis je me suis rappelé que le jeu était pété because GFWL. J'ai pleuré.

*Oxenfree*
C'était aussi bien (et autant pompeux) qu'on le dit.

*Boot Hill Heroes* PART 1
( Le "PART 1" est super important ) J'avais été séduit par l'esthétique ( semi-loupée / semi-mauvais gout à ce propos ) à la earthbound, le setting western et la zik de Jake Kauffman. C'était pas mal "au final", le système de combat est un peu bancal ( +20 debuffs différents (?!) ). L'histoire se laissait suivre, même si le dernier chapitre est super décousu : dans la ville des backers ( comme Kickstarter Backer ) et blindé de flashbacks sur des événements d'il y a 20 ans. Générique. Fin. Siyou in zi part tou. (c'était en 2013)

*Bully*
Meilleur jeu de Rockstar, super ambiance, super musique, supers persos. Par contre le remaster a déja besoin d'être remasterisé c'est une purge sans nom à faire tourner sur un PC sous Windows 10 ( 1-2 crash à l'heure environ).

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Catherine*.
C'était bien, mais damned ce fut l'enfer, c'est extrêmement particulier comme puzzle et bien difficile, j'en ai chié des briques (ou des cubes plutôt). Je maudis d'ailleurs le level designer des deux derniers niveaux sur sept générations.

----------


## KiwiX

> Pour qui a adoré les deux premiers avant tout pour leur ambiance et leur style, le 3 vaut aussi le coup ou bien il est très "générique"?


Perso, c'est celui auquel j'ai le plus joué (refait 4x) et le seul défaut, c'est les cinématiques qui cachent les chargements  :;):  Autrement, ambiance, feeling, tout est niquel. Si t'arrives à pécho la complète pour 10 balles, fait-toi plaisir.

----------


## Dustybits

Fini *Wolfenstein : The Old Blood*. J'ai kiffé au moins autant que The New Order, en bon fanboy de RTCW. Vivement la suite  ::love::

----------


## Kalh

*Life is Strange : Before the Storme - Episode 1*

Si vous aimez la bonne musique (après tout dépend du mot bonne), et si vous avez aimer le premier... faut y aller...

C'est toujours bien joué, c'est toujours très joli, c'est toujours très prenant et le lien entre cette prequel et sa suite m'a l'air d'être bien fait (à voir dans les autres épisodes).

Le gros défaut, 3h de jeu... et je suis lent...

Le gros plus, des musiques assez envoûtantes et moins répétitives que le premier... ce qui peut expliquer ma lenteur...

----------


## Cannes

> *Life is Strange : Before the Storme - Episode 1*
> 
> Si vous aimez la bonne musique (après tout dépend du mot bonne), et si vous avez aimer le premier... faut y aller...
> 
> C'est toujours bien joué, c'est toujours très joli, c'est toujours très prenant et le lien entre cette prequel et sa suite m'a l'air d'être bien fait (à voir dans les autres épisodes).
> 
> Le gros défaut, 3h de jeu... et je suis lent...
> 
> *Le gros plus, des musiques assez envoûtantes et moins répétitives que le premier... ce qui peut expliquer ma lenteur...*


Ah toi aussi tu fais partie de la team "Je reste sur le lit 30 minutes" ou alors "Je m'assois sur tout les bancs possibles"

----------


## LeChameauFou

> *Life is Strange : Before the Storme - Episode 1*


Idem, j'ai adoré.
Et *Uncharted, héritage perdu* en difficile, fin en 9h30. ça fait dans le déjà vu et dans le spectaculaire mais c'est vraiment bon. Pas besoin de faire plus niveau durée de vie. Impec'.

----------


## Kalh

> Ah toi aussi tu fais partie de la team "Je reste sur le lit 30 minutes" ou alors "Je m'assois sur tout les bancs possibles"


Totalement, et pourtant, les jeux où tu fais pas grand chose, c'est pas ma tasse de thé (et ceux ou t'en fais trop non plus, soit dit en passant...) mais j'suis allé jusqu'au bout du premier simplement pour les musiques (ou plutôt la musique) et quand même l'histoire (j'ai acheté des actions chez Kleenex au passage) et là je pense que ça va être la même chose.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Fini *Batman : the Telltale series*.
> 
> .


L'épisode 1 de la saison 2 fait mille fois mieux que ce qu'on a pu voir dans la 1. Je pense que les fans de BD peuvent apprécier (accepter) ce telltale mais j'avoue que c'est un peu lourd. Moi qui suis fan de batman et absolument pas joueur de borderland bah j'ai pris mon pied sur le second jeu et suivi le premier comme on regarde une émission tv pour combler l'ennui.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ce que j'ai bien aimé dans le premier, c'est le fait qu'on puisse faire un Batman bien violent  :Bave:

----------


## LeChameauFou

lady arkham et la caractérisation de certains perso, l'histoire de wayne mais le harvey dent, pitié j'en pouvais plus.

----------


## Kaelis

Quand je pense qu'il est énervé pour une histoire de femme  ::zzz::

----------


## banditbandit

*Shadow Warrior*


Très bonne surprise c'est bourrin bas du front mais très sympa comme fps, ya un humour badass entre Duke Nukem et Serious Sam, ça plaira pas à tout le monde mais moi j'ai plutôt apprécié, notamment les petits Ikoo qui sont quand même pas piqué des vers.  :;): 

Le truc sympa aussi c'est le katana qui demande une certaine maitrise et qui peut être terriblement efficace, ya pas mal de trucs à fouiller (et pas mal de trucs planqués) pour récupérer de l'argent, des munitions ou du karma et du QI qui permettent toutes sortes d'améliorations. Le level design est pas mal et la DA aussi.

Au niveau des défauts, je dirais les adversaires qui sont quand même des sac à point de vie, mais le head shoot est notre meilleur ami. 
Les boss énormes qui demandent souvent de faire tomber leurs carapaces avant d'attaquer le tendre, c'est souvent long (et lent) pour pas grand chose en fin de compte, pas très passionnant, on est loin des boss de painkiller.
 Le dernier chapitre qui s'éternise un peu, toujours le boss final dit "pen in the ass".  ::O:

----------


## FrousT

*Dark Souls 3 + DLC*  :Emo:  Au total 130h, on enlève quelques heures d'afk, c'est pas déconnant, le ratio temps/rage est respecté.

Enfin je l'avais déjà fini, mais là ca sera mon dernier run, j'ai fait le tour du jeu (run force, run pyro), j'ai fini les DLC (Midir  :Boom: , Soeur Friede de merde  :Boom: ) et j'ai roulé sur le boss de fin. J'ai l'impression d'avoir enfin fait le tour de ce jeu magnifique (quoi qu'en disent les haters il m'aura marqué autant que DS1) et les DLC sont de qualités (min 5h - max 15h selon le rythme de chacun)

C'était un putain de jeu, merci Miyazaki, adieu morteflammes, adieu Lothric, adieu Gwen, adieu Midir  :Boom:

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai lancé *The Bunker*. Presque 2 heures plus tard, je l'ai fini.

J'ai été happé et j'ai pas vu le temps passer.

C'est pas un jeu vidéo par contre, à côté un jeu TellTale a un gameplay de ouf. Mais c'était très bien.

Je regrette pas de l'avoir chopé à 2,50€.

----------


## Clydopathe

Hier soir, j'ai enfin fini * Chroma Squad* . 

Le jeu est vraiment sympa, l'histoire est mignonne tout plein à base de rebondissement qu'on a déjà vu un million de fois dans les différents Sentais mais il m'a bien accroché. Pour le fun j'ai lancé le jeu dans le dernier mode de difficulté vu que tout le monde disait que le jeu était facile, et effectivement même en "Challenging" j'ai pas trop transpiré * SAUF* dans la dernière mission ou les dév ont décidé qu'il va falloir la mérité cette victoire et qu'il va falloir être patient... Il y a 5 plateaux différents avec des combats, les trois premiers sont horribles de difficulté (autant de boss de que de joueurs, des minions qui popent, un boss pété qui arrache tout...) pour finir par un avant dernier combat à 8 contre 1 et ses minis sbires et un combat qu'on ne peux pas perdre ou nos persos sont automatiquement soignés/revive à chaque fin de round... Mais le pire que si vous loupez un plateau, soit vous le recommencez (normal) mais si vous quittez le jeu, vous devez reafaire l'épisode en entier  :Splash: .

Le jeu est vraiment cool, mais franchement la difficulté est un poil mal géré tout de même.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Enfin, j'ai vu le bout de *Hollow Knight* (la fin des losers). Le jeu m'a laissé un sentiment plaisant, je recommande si vous aimez les metroidvania.
J'ai parfois eu des difficultés, simplement en étant passé à côté d'upgrades supers importants, du coup le jeu est devenu vachement plus facile vers les 3/4 de mon expérience.

Allez, je fais la fin balèze et je désinstalle  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Enfin, j'ai vu le bout de *Hollow Knight* (la fin des losers). Le jeu m'a laissé un sentiment plaisant, je recommande si vous aimez les metroidvania.
> J'ai parfois eu des difficultés, simplement en étant passé à côté d'upgrades supers importants, du coup le jeu est devenu vachement plus facile vers les 3/4 de mon expérience.
> 
> Allez, je fais la fin balèze et je désinstalle


Ne désinstalle pas tout de suite, il y a encore des packs de contenu gratuits à venir (comme les deux boss supplémentaires ajoutés en juillet)

----------


## Flad

> *Dark Souls 3 + DLC*  Au total 130h, on enlève quelques heures d'afk, c'est pas déconnant, le ratio temps/rage est respecté.
> 
> Enfin je l'avais déjà fini, mais là ca sera mon dernier run, j'ai fait le tour du jeu (run force, run pyro), j'ai fini les DLC (Midir , Soeur Friede de merde ) et j'ai roulé sur le boss de fin. J'ai l'impression d'avoir enfin fait le tour de ce jeu magnifique (quoi qu'en disent les haters il m'aura marqué autant que DS1) et les DLC sont de qualités (min 5h - max 15h selon le rythme de chacun)
> 
> C'était un putain de jeu, merci Miyazaki, adieu morteflammes, adieu Lothric, adieu Gwen, adieu Midir


T'es lent !  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

> T'es lent !


C'est un true CPC, si il loupe l'easter egg «I love dad» inscrit sous la pinte situé dans un oob, on va lui dire qu'il est passé à côté du jeu alors il fouille tout  ::trollface:: .

----------


## FrousT

> T'es lent !


Je l'ai fini 3 fois  ::(:   ::P:  C'est même précisé dans mon post  ::cry::  Pourquoi t'es méchant  ::cry:: 

Là je parlais de mon last run en pyro (qui pour l'anecdote est plaisant pour avancer mais une torture pour les boss...)

----------


## KiwiX

*Stranglehold PC*

Environ 4h de jeu pour finir ce sous Max Payne de la personne, c'était pas ouf mais ça défoule.

----------


## Valenco

*Hellblade*.

J'en dit un peu plus *là*, mais j'ai adoré. Clairement pas le jeu qui plaira à tout le monde. Mais pour ceux qui se laisseront porter par l'histoire de Senua, ce sera un grand bonheur ludique et émotionnel.  ::cry::   ::love::   :Facepalm:   ::lol::   ::blink:: 

Je mets plusieurs smiley pour ne pas spoiler mon sentiment sur le dénouement du jeu.  ::trollface::

----------


## Big Bear

> C'est un true CPC, si il loupe l'easter egg «I love dad» inscrit sous la pinte situé dans un oob, on va lui dire qu'il est passé à côté du jeu alors il fouille tout .


  Et c'est la bonne démarche et le bon état d'esprit. Trop de casualisme pourrit le JV, en se contentant de suivre une ligne droite comme l'inculque les derniers AAAs next gen à la mode. Il y en a même qui se contentent de suivre une ligne droite en mode lemmings dans un monde ouvert, alors...

----------


## Euklif

> Et c'est la bonne démarche et le bon état d'esprit.


De chercher des easter egg sans intérêt? Ma foi, pourquoi pas...

-------------------- 

Retour donc sur *Steins;gate*. Je n'ai fait pour l'instant que 4 fins sur les 6, et je ne sais pas si je vais faire les autres. 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai celles de Faris, Mayuri, Suzuna et Lukako.


Et donc, jusqu’à la fin, le héro, ben je l'ai pas aimé. Je disais que c'était un gros con mais il se trouve en plus qu'il est bête à manger du foin. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Le coup du CRT, du mail de moeka, d'insister sur l'androgyne alors qu'il est tout seul, de s'enfuir par d'autres transports en commun, de ne pas se questionner plus que ça de la ligne directe à sern, de s'enfermer dans une boucle temporel de lui-même sans varier d'activiter ni quoi que se soit et tant d'autres choses...

. J'ai trouvé le début un peu lent mais très bien, avec finalement assez peu d'incohérence vu le sujet. Et un gros con.
Par contre dès le chapitre 5, où tout bascule, elles défilent avec beaucoup plus d'aisance (l'histoire de Faris est très pénible à cause de ça) et le jeu bascule dans un genre de "dating sim", où les embranchements du scénario consiste plus à choisir avec qu'elle dame on veut finir qu'autre chose. Et cela se voit beaucoup trop à mon gout. Le gars devient par la force des chose bien plus sympathique. Mais il devient aussi tellement bête...

Je suis du coup un peu déçu. Y avait énormément de potentiel mais imposer rythme plus romance n'était visiblement pas la meilleure idée qui soit. Ou demandait un peu plus de rigueur.

----------


## schouffy

La démo du *remake de Tomb Raider 2*.

C'est bien mais ça se voit que ça a pas été assez playtesté. Il y a pas mal d'endroits où le chemin à suivre n'est pas intuitif du tout et le jeu n'aide pas assez (je trouve) à savoir quels sauts sont possibles ou pas. C'est raccord avec les premiers TR, mais dans les premiers TR les niveaux étaient plus lumineux et moins chargés et c'était assez rapide de savoir si une plateforme était "accrochable" ou pas. Là je trouve que c'est pas le cas car la géométrie est beaucoup plus complexe. Et putain c'est sombre.
Sinon c'est assez fidèle au TR Anniversary dans la maniabilité et techniquement c'est au top.

Je l'attends pas comme un dingue, mais si ça sort j'y jouerai sûrement.

----------


## Momock

Faut augmenter un poil la luminosité (1.2 par exemple), et là tout devient clair. En réalité les endroits accrochables sont aussi signalés (à la manière du reboot) mais de façon moins stupidement voyante et hors de propos (au lieu de peinture blanche qui n'a rien à foutre là y'aura des traces d'eau crasse qui a goûté, ce genre de chose).

Le vrai souci c'est que les condition de la mort en cas de chute ne sont pas consistantes. On meurt parfois artificiellement d'une chute minable juste parceque c'est pas par-là que les devs veulent qu'on aille. Hey, devs... si vous voulez qu'une chutte soit mortelle faites que ce soit pour une bonne raison! (un gouffre vraiment profond, des pics...)

----------


## Catel

*Gabriel Knight 2*

Un très bon moment passé. Pas trop difficile, peut-être à cause de la FMV qui limite l'interactivité, l'histoire est très sympa, bien longue, bel épilogue, les acteurs sont inégaux mais dans l'ensemble ça va. C'est aussi chouette qu'on ne prenne pas le joueur pour un imbécile, c'est assez rare : les faits sont souvent exprimés par allusions et demi-mots, mais par la suite les héros les considèrent comme s'ils avaient parfaitement saisi ce dont il retourne sans forcément avoir à tout détailler au joueur. Le challenge aujourd'hui dans les jeux d'aventure c'est pas en combien de temps on les termine - 15 heures pour moi - mais combien de fois on va regarder la soluce  ::ninja::  (deux, pour deux énigmes au design foireux : 

Spoiler Alert! 


non, pas le coucou, mais il faut utiliser le livre sur Louis II avec le téléphone pour appeler l'éditeur, ça ne mène à rien mais ça débloque les fleurs qu'on peut cueillir

  :ouaiouai:  ; et ensuite 

Spoiler Alert! 


le coeur en argent sur lequel il faut cliquer deux fois pour qu'il acquière un intérêt...

 )

Ca se voit quand même vachement que c'est réalisé par une fille  ::trollface::  

Spoiler Alert! 


des hommes gays qui font des choses mystérieuses et viriles, du romantisme, de l'opéra, du romantisme, des châteaux en Bavière, des balades en traineau dans la forêt sous la pleine lune, du romantisme, et on a un peu l'impression que c'est Grace la véritable héroïne en trench-coat de détective qui résout tout toute seule pendant que môssieur Knight qui a voulu l'écarter vadrouille à droite à gauche et se laisse séduire par une putain - mais attention c'est pas tromper parce que lui et Grace ne sont pas DU TOUT ensemble oh là non.

----------


## dieuvomi

> Hier soir, j'ai enfin fini * Chroma Squad* . 
> 
> Le jeu est vraiment cool, mais franchement la difficulté est un poil mal géré tout de même.


T'as joué en quelle difficulté? Je l'avais fini deux fois en normal pour voir les différences sur la fin et j'avais tenté une troisième fois en difficile. Alors autant en normal il arrive que ce soit un peu galère sur la fin (les niveaux un peu bossrush), autant en difficile j'arrive à rien et j'ai pas envie de m'emmerder avec du méta game pour pouvoir taper un mec de base. Je râlais juste sur les phases de mecha où la pertinence des upgrade est complètement abstraite sauf vers la fin justement...

----------


## Clydopathe

J'étais justement en difficile pour toute la partie (j'ai validé le succès).  J'ai pas vraiment galéré tout le long du jeu, mais la saison finale 

Spoiler Alert! 


 dans le vaisseau du Maître de l'univers 

 m'a littéralement fait chier... Avec Gaga et tout ses sbires  :Boom: . Je l'ai réussi quand j'ai compris que 

Spoiler Alert! 


 si tu le stunnais/assomais à tous les tours après avoir éliminé les deux premiers boss, il ne spawnait pas ses copains \o/ 

.

J'ai pas trouvé la pertinence des upgrade de mécha très compliqué, j'ai augmenté un peu de tout pour finir avec un mécha lvl 6 partout (deux pièces pour la précision, une pièce pour la vie et deux pièces pour l'attaque).

----------


## leeoneil

De mon côté j'ai profité d'un weekend pluvieux pour finir deux jeux :

*Deus EX Mankind divided*
Perso je l'ai préféré à Human Révolution, notamment à cause des environnements de Prague que j'ai trouvé bien foutus. j'aurais aimé un dexuième gros HUB comme Prague, là je trouve que ça fait trop court (fini en 28h en fouillant pas mal).
Gros truc nul : les écrans de chargement du métro, c'est totalement ridicule. 3 animations qui tournent en boucle pendant les longues minutes de chargement.. Pfff, ils ne pouvaient pas faire 4-5 rames de métro différentes ? Là il y a en uniquement 2, ça fait totalement amateur !
Est-ce que les DLC sont sympas ?
J'avais trouvé celui de Human Révolution super bien si il faut donner une référence.

*Seasons after fall*
Un jeu de plateforme très beau et très bien animé !
C'est un régal à regarder et à écouter (beaucoup de bruitages et de temps en temps une musique au violon).
Il n'est pas difficile, on fait pas mal d'aller-retour, et il y a peu de moments lourdingues, je n'en ai noté qu'un.
On peut "transformer" l'environnement avec nos pouvoirs, un peu dans l'idée de Giana's sisters, ça rend très bien et c'est vraiment superbe à regarder, j'ai souvent abusé des transformations pour regarder les modifications du décor.
Attention par contre le jeu est bcp moins difficile, plus contemplatif, on peut faire des pauses entre deux sauts. C'est plus de l'exploration.
J'ai mis 7h pour le finir à 100% (compter 1h30 heure de moins pour la première fin).

----------


## dieuvomi

> J'étais justement en difficile pour toute la partie (j'ai validé le succès).  J'ai pas vraiment galéré tout le long du jeu, mais la saison finale 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  dans le vaisseau du Maître de l'univers 
> 
>  m'a littéralement fait chier... Avec Gaga et tout ses sbires . Je l'ai réussi quand j'ai compris que 
> 
> ...


Ah ouais dans ce cas je comprends, je suis vraiment pas arrivé loin en difficile... Et pour le mecha, justement tout était super simple en bourrinant sauf à la fin, et je me suis rendu compte que j'avais fait n'importe quoi avec (parce que clairement c'est pas le point fort du jeu).

Bravo pour la perf'!

----------


## Kaede

Fini Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight.

J'en parlais déjà ici (topic des jeux indés).
J'étais déjà proche de la fin au moment d'écrire ce post, je dirais aux deux tiers. Mon avis n'a gère changé.

Vraiment un bon petit jeu, tout au plus peut-on lui reprocher une difficulté un peu étrange (mais rien de grave, il faut simplement s'accrocher notamment au début), et, peut-être, des capacités pour le perso un peu limitées - en gros, il n'y a "que" (semi-spoiler, de toute façon vous ne pourrez pas ne pas le remarquer dès le début) 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'équivalent de la morph ball de Metroid

 qui change radicalement la navigation. Côté combat il y a qq rares upgrades mais rien qui change la façon de jouer, ce sont quasiment des bonus passifs. Ca limite un peu les possibilités en combat, qui restent très correctes.
J'ai particulièrement apprécié le travail graphique et sonore, le renouvellement constant (8 zones ! Alors que le jeu n'est pas très grand) et le background du jeu, axé folkore / nature avec une touche de médieval.

----------


## banditbandit

*Shadow Warrior*

Reterminé mais cette fois en difficile, c'est vraiment le mode auquel il faut jouer, les monstres ne sont pas plus résistants, simplement on prends plus de dégâts (donc on meurt plus vite) et les munitions sont plus rares (l'occasion de peaufiner sa maitrise du sabre), une fois que l'on a bien monté ses compétences et pouvoirs, c'est plus facile (surtout si on connait le jeu), l'utilisation de combo du sabre devient presque obligatoire, donc on privilégie le combat rapproché.
Ya bien un des derniers niveaux qui oppose une résistance mais c'est pas insurmontable. Et le dernier Boss toujours aussi relou je l'ai fini au Katana.  :;): 

Inutile de préciser que je le trouve excellent, le seul défaut, c'est parfois le sabre et l'arbalète qui se bloquent je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, c'est un peu chiant parce qu'il faut quitter le jeu et le relancer, autrement c'est un excellent défouloir non dénué d'humour, sans doute mon meilleur fps pour cette année 

Spoiler Alert! 


et aussi le seul  ::ninja:: 

.

----------


## FrousT

Par contre les boss sont pas du tout inspirés je trouve, c'est des gros golem bien moche et bien inutile  :Emo:  Mais bon sinon je suis d'accord avec tout le reste, c'est un bon défouloir rempli de goleri  ::):

----------


## Anark

*1979 Revolution: Black Friday*
Un jeu narratif sur la révolution iranienne. On reste vraiment en surface, mais ça donne quelques clés essentielles pour comprendre l'état de la région aujourd'hui. On y joue un photographe qui va vivre les évènements de l'intérieur à travers une vingtaine de scènes, pour 3h de jeu en tout. C'est assez rythmé, un peu pauvre techniquement mais tout à fait jouable, et niveau jeu c'est du Walking Dead : on prend quelques photos, il y a quelques QTE, quelques dialogues avec temps de réponse limité, quelques objets à trouver dans le décor et quelques choix moraux qui n'impactent en rien l'histoire. Le jeu ne prend pas forcément parti pour un camp ou un autre (enfin pas directement, disons que tout le monde en prend un peu pour son grade et que les camps qui ont eu de l'influence/pouvoir -islamistes, royalistes, occidentaux- peut-être un peu plus que les autres). Bref, un jeu à conseiller aux curieux qui connaissent peu ou mal l'Iran.

*SUPERHOT*
Un jeu qui aurait du rester à l'état de prototype. Le concept de base reste excellent, mais tout ce qui a été brodé autour est franchement médiocre. J'ai détesté ce qui m'a semblé être l'apport majeur en terme de gameplay (le transfert dans un ennemi), j'ai trouvé ça contre-productif puisque ça détruit le core gameplay basé sur l'esquive des projectiles.
J'ai fait la campagne (2-3h) qui consiste en une succession de niveaux au level design discutable : niveaux trop petits, trop peu d'ennemis, trop peu de variations, des collisions qui manquent et laissent passer l'avatar et les balles... ::|:  Il n'y a eu aucune évolution graphique depuis le prototype, tout est moche (on est loin d'une DA sauce prototype à la Mirror's Edge). Cette laideur est plus ou moins justifié par un scénario assez minable à base de darknet et de glitchs. Glitchs et bug d'affichage volontaires et incessants qui ont réussis à m'infliger un mal de crâne carabiné... Je verrai pour explorer les modes infinis/speedruns plus tard mais je reste très déçu, les développeurs n'ont clairement pas eu les épaules pour sublimer un prototype prometteur.

*NaissanceE*
Un bon jeu de pure exploration/progression saupoudrée de quelques énigmes assez simples. Tout l'intérêt vient du level design, des superstructures gigantesques dans lesquelles on se sent tout petit avec un excellent travail d'ambiance (lumière/son/particules). On peut à la limite regretter que l'architecture néglige le principe de fonction, mais c'est sans doute ce qui a permis à l'auteur de complètement se lâcher et créer ce monde incroyable. Certaines parties font penser aux oeuvres d'Escher, notamment les segments à géométrie non-euclidienne. J'ai particulièrement apprécié que rien ne vienne gâcher le plaisir d'explorer pour explorer : pas de voix-off, pas de saloperies à collecter, etc... Toute la narration passe par le level design et par notre imagination.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *SUPERHOT*
> Un jeu qui aurait du rester à l'état de prototype. Le concept de base reste excellent, mais tout ce qui a été brodé autour est franchement médiocre. J'ai détesté ce qui m'a semblé être l'apport majeur en terme de gameplay (le transfert dans un ennemi), j'ai trouvé ça contre-productif puisque ça détruit le core gameplay basé sur l'esquive des projectiles.
> J'ai fait la campagne (2-3h) qui consiste en une succession de niveaux au level design discutable : niveaux trop petits, trop peu d'ennemis, trop peu de variations, des collisions qui manquent et laissent passer l'avatar et les balles... Il n'y a eu aucune évolution graphique depuis le prototype, tout est moche (on est loin d'une DA sauce prototype à la Mirror's Edge). Cette laideur est plus ou moins justifié par un scénario assez minable à base de darknet et de glitchs. Glitchs et bug d'affichage volontaires et incessants qui ont réussis à m'infliger un mal de crâne carabiné... Je verrai pour explorer les modes infinis/speedruns plus tard mais je reste très déçu, les développeurs n'ont clairement pas eu les épaules pour sublimer un prototype prometteur.


Sisi, ils ont carrément sublimé ce prototype, et le résultat s'appelle *Superhot VR*
En VR, le concept devient complètement band**nt, les niveaux sont réfléchis (aucun déplacement, on doit faire plusieurs scénettes liés entre elle géographiquement), le gameplay est parfait, on esquive les balles dans son salon tel un Neo en caleçon (bah oue, la VR ca donne chaud), le truc est tellement intuitif et parfait qu'on se demande pourquoi ils se sont emmerdés à sortir une version non VR.

----------


## Hilikkus

*Heart of Darkness*

Je voulais me refaire ce jeu qui m'avait donné bien du fil à retordre dans ma jeunesse, et il apparaît impossible de trouver une version légale sur Gog ou steam. J'ai donc ressorti mon vieux CD du jeu et faire quelques bidouilles sur mon PC (merci google) pour lancer HoS

Le jeu est un action plateforme retords mais pas si punitif - vies infinies, on est renvoyé au tableau précédent à chaque mort -  joliment animé et avec des magnifiques décors, et ce malgré une pixéellisation trop marquée pour être honnête. Les "enigmes" sont plutôt bien foutus et les phases de shoot ne laissent quasi aucun répit. Seuls ombres: Une histoire expédiée et des cinématiques avec un humour à plat et globalement moches. 

Bref, un bon souvenir qui s'avère toujours agréable aujourd'hui  ::):

----------


## FrousT

> *Heart of Darkness*


Mon premier jeu PS1 que j'ai abandonné car trop de peur/difficulté à l'époque  :Emo:  Mais j'ai toujours voulu le refaire  :Bave:

----------


## esprex

J'en ai parlé à un pote il y a peu justement, il était génial ce jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Kaede

Un de mes préférés du genre  ::): 
L'histoire / le background sont en effet un peu décevants, c'est notamment pour ça que je préfère un peu les deux premiers Oddworld, plus balèzes et longs mais moins variés.

----------


## leeoneil

Raaah, *Heart of Darkness* j'ai du le finir 12 fois ! J'ai encore la boite avec les lunettes 3D !
Ce que j'adore dans ce jeu c'est l'enchainement des animations sur le personnage principal, c'est fluide, ça bouge bien, ça fait "réaliste" !
Et le gameplay se renouvelle régulièrement, les environnements sont quand même très beaux même si effectivement ils sont un peu pixelisé !
Et j'aimais bien l'humour planplan du jeu...  ::ninja:: 

Il s'était fait défoncé à la sortie, notamment à cause d'un gros retard sur la planning (plusieurs années il me semble) et c'était la mode de la 3D qui emportait tout à l'époque...

----------


## Kaede

Yep, d'après Wiki le développement du jeu aurait commencé en 1992 ! Pour une première annonce publique en 1995.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Raaah, *Heart of Darkness* j'ai du le finir 12 fois ! J'ai encore la boite avec les lunettes 3D !
> Ce que j'adore dans ce jeu c'est l'enchainement des animations sur le personnage principal, c'est fluide, ça bouge bien, ça fait "réaliste" !
> Et le gameplay se renouvelle régulièrement, les environnements sont quand même très beaux même si effectivement ils sont un peu pixelisé !
> Et j'aimais bien l'humour planplan du jeu... 
> 
> Il s'était fait défoncé à la sortie, notamment à cause d'un gros retard sur la planning (plusieurs années il me semble) et c'était la mode de la 3D qui emportait tout à l'époque...


Il s'était fait si rétamer que ça? Je me souviens d'un jeu impressionnant au niveau des animations. Et il n'était pas facile en plus...

----------


## Snowki

> Raaah, *Heart of Darkness* 
> 
> Il s'était fait défoncé à la sortie, notamment à cause d'un gros retard sur la planning (plusieurs années il me semble) et c'était la mode de la 3D qui emportait tout à l'époque...


Non pas du tout tes souvenirs sont erronés.

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/00...kness-test.htm

https://pmcdn.priceminister.com/phot...85965139_L.jpg

J'ai au contraire le souvenir de plein de une de magazines consacré au jeu (playstation mag, Joypad, Joystick qui offrait le jeu avec son abonnement etc)

Et beaucoup de critiques dithyrambiques surtout de la presse jeux vidéo française. 

J'ai testé la démo offerte par playstation mag, et ... je n'ai pas aimé, je n'ai d'ailleurs pas compris l’engouement autour de ce jeu déjà dépassé techniquement.
Fort joli mais à la maniabilité hasardeuse comme tout les jeux french touch de l'époque.

Au final le jeu s'est bien vendu en France ,  et beaucoup moins bien ailleurs.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Fort joli mais à la maniabilité hasardeuse comme tout les jeux french touch de l'époque.


Ah? Je trouvais la maniabilité particulièrement bonne perso. Un peu d'inertie, mais on a l'habitude de ça dans les bons jeux de plate-forme.

----------


## Anark

> Sisi, ils ont carrément sublimé ce prototype, et le résultat s'appelle *Superhot VR*


Yes, un gameplay qui tire parti du seul avantage de la VR (le headtracking), ça peut être pas mal. Et le fait de ne pas pouvoir bouger justifie peut-être cette fois des niveaux de moins d'une minute.

Sinon j'ai fini le metroidvania *Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet*. J'ai trouvé l'avatar soucoupe volante super réussi avec ses petits outils (scan, scie, laser, etc...), je trouve pas la référence là tout de suite, mais ça fait un peu cartoon, un vrai plaisir de jouer avec, d'autant plus que les contrôles sont nickels. C'est du déplacement libre dans une espèce de labyrinthe, assez proche du metroidvania sous-marin Song of the deep, d'ailleurs il y a un monde sous-marin ici aussi. Une aventure un poil courte -100% en 6h- et une difficulté assez légère, mais tout de même sympa et l'univers est original.




> Non pas du tout tes souvenirs sont erronés.


Oui enfin le test de jv.com c'est 2009, ils font régulièrement des tests à rebours, en général par des testeurs qui ont apprécié le jeu comme ça semble être le cas. Je me souviens aussi que le jeu s'est fait défoncé par la presse au moment de sa sortie pour les raisons évoquées par leeoneil (ce qui n’empêche pas les unes de magazines)

----------


## pikkpi

> *Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet* [...] je trouve pas la référence là tout de suite, mais ça fait un peu cartoon


La DA est signée Michel Gagné, un vétéran de l'anim 2D ( avec du bon et du moins bons dans les références. Le site du monsieur  avec sa bibliographie notamment.

----------


## M.Rick75

> *Heart of Darkness*(...)


Rhaaa, j'avais des envies de meurtres sur le môme  :Boom:  qui me rappelait l'autre gogol à casquette yankee au régime hyperglucidique de Last Action Hero (le film), puis sur les bestioles volantes, JarJar Binks avant l'heure.


... Mais c'était bien quand même.  ::):

----------


## madgic

Je viens de finir *Braveland : Pirates*, après avoir fini Wizard juste avant et le premier de la série il y a un petit moment.

J'ai bien aimé, plus que Wizard qui a beaucoup de grind car en ne perdant que quelques unités on perd plus de 50% de la récompense, souvent plus même. Alors que là on gagne beaucoup plus et on perd beaucoup moins (j'ai fait les 3 Braveland en difficile). J'ai fini d'ailleurs avec beaucoup d'or. Les donjons ne sont plus infinis. Les combats sont sympas quoique un peu répétitifs sur la fin : on a notre armée bien composé, notre stratégie générale et on rencontre souvent les même unités, comparé à un HoMM par exemple.

En bref une petite série de jeux qui se laisse jouer pour ceux qui aime les jeux de stratégie au tour par tour ou qui veulent essayer, et qui repose entre des sessions sur de plus gros jeux.

----------


## KiwiX

*Wanted : Weapons Of Fate* en 2h40.

C'était de la grosse merde mais j'ai fait ça en stream, on a bien rigoler sur cette chiotte.

----------


## Kaede

Le jeu est tellement merdique qu'ils l'ont retiré de Steam ? (une recherche Google fournit des bribes de post allant dans ce sens)

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Soma*, hier soir.

Premièrement et contrairement aux avis lus ici et là sur la toile, je n'ai pas trouvé Soma "moins flippant" qu'Amnesia, et je dirais même que personnellement il m'a mis bien plus mal à l'aise que ce dernier. L'environnement très froid, la sensation d'isolement permanente et la bande-son (géniale, au passage) très immersive m'ont littéralement bien plus fait flipper que l'horreur _basique_ (asiles désaffectés, maisons hantées etc..) pour laquelle on est trop habitués. Frictionnal Games a réussi à insuffler quelque chose de plus "personnel" et c'est pour cette raison je pense que Soma est plus dérangeant que leur précédent jeu.

L'histoire est intéressante et les doublages sont au top, avec des acteurs réellement impliqués et ça se sent. La disparition de l'inventaire est aussi bienvenue et même si le _gameplay_ ressemble beaucoup aux Amnesia, j'ai trouvé qu'ici tout s'enchaînait de manière plus fluide et naturelle. On pourrait reprocher la simplicité des énigmes, mas pour ma part je trouve qu'il y a pas mieux pour péter l'immersion que de bloquer de joueur trop longtemps sur des trucs bidons à remplir.

Question reproches que je ferais au jeu, c'est principalement l'aspect trop mécanique de l'apparition des monstres (même si certains m'ont bien fait flipper, en particulier lui), genre on arrive dans une nouvelle zone et on sait pertinemment qu'un vilain s'y trouvera, et parfois jouer au cache-cache avec eux est plus ennuyant qu'autre chose. Mention spéciale aux ennemis rencontrés lors des phases en extérieur, inutilement casse-couilles.

En bref, Soma c'est un peu la Roll Royce du jeu de flippe intelligent, avec en prime une fin belle et intelligente. Pour moi qui ait moyennement aimé Amnesia: The Dark Descent et sa lampe à huile qui se vidait plus vide qu'un ascenseur empesté par un pet foireux, je vais suivre avec grand intérêt le prochain titre de Frictionnal Games.

----------


## KiwiX

*Hatsune Miku Project Diva X*

Environ 10h pour rincer toutes les ziks et les arènes proposées et ainsi apercevoir les crédits de fin. Mais il reste 3 milliards de trucs à faire pour gratter toutes les tenues et autres.

----------


## Kaede

Tu as fait à la fois Future Sound et Colourful Tone ?

----------


## Emzy

Moi j'ai fini *Volgarr the Viking*, cet été, mais uniquement la fin de base pourrie. J'ai pas encore eu la force de tenter plus  ::P:  
J'ai simplement atteint la version alternative du niveau 2, mais j'ai vite perdu mes quelques âmes engrangées, c'est chaud. J'imagine pas le faire jeu d'une traite  ::O:  

Sinon, c'est assez cool, clairement dans la lignée de Ghouls n' Ghosts que j'ai aussi eu l'occasion de finir. Chaque nouveau niveau est l'occasion de découvrir de nouveaux mécanismes de souffrance  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Bravo quand même, le run dans le monde normal est déjà pas simple  :;):

----------


## djewom

Ayant beaucoup apprécié Obduction malgré ses défauts techniques (donnez lui sa chance!), je remonte dans le temps et viens de terminer *Myst (Masterpiece edition)*. 
Je l'avais (Myst, pas cette édition) quand j'étais petit et je n'arrivais à rien à ce jeu. Je n'avais jamais réussi à quitter la première île. 
A 35 ans maintenant il m'a paru beaucoup moins compliqué et j'ai beaucoup apprécié le voyage, je comprends pourquoi il est resté dans les mémoires de par son ambiance unique.
Il n'est pas si compliqué, il faut cependant être méthodique et prendre un minimum de notes. Perso ma prise de note c'était des screenshots!
Bon il y a quand même 2/3 erreurs de game design, que je ne vous révelai pas sous peine de vous spoiler. A faire pour votre culture de joueur!

Cependant si l'un d'entre vous souhaite se lancer, je me permettrai de lui donner les conseils suivants : (pas vraiment des spoilers mais on sait jamais)


Spoiler Alert! 


- Gardez toujours une sauvegarde dans la bibliothèque à portée de main, de nombreux indices voire des solutions à des énigmes sont dans les livres. (certes démarrer une nouvelle partie pour accéder à la bibliothèque en 10 sec fait le job aussi)
- Tenez bon
- Il y a une erreur dans une énigme de la masterpiece édition (en anglais), vous comprendrez quand vous y serez : L_e premier "off" est "on"_
- A un moment donné, on comprend que l'on a terminé le jeu mais on voit pas les crédits défiler. Si si vous avez terminé le jeu il n'y a plus rien à faire.



Pour le faire tourner sur une machine actuelle, vous prenez pas la tête utilisez scummvm.
Dans quelques mois je ferai Riven, considéré par beaucoup comme le meilleur de la série.

----------


## Cannes

Moi j'ai fini *What Remains of Edith Finch*. J'ai adoré, en termes d'écriture déjà toutes les histoires se valaient autant que les autres (j'ai une préference pour l'histoire de Lewis et l'histoire de Molly), l'ambiance qui régne dans la maison, les musiques, le fait que chaque histoire a un style différent (de l'horreur à l'humour, de la BD à la simple lettre..) j'ai vraiment aimé. Un des meilleurs walking simulator à histoire o/

----------


## Sarha

Riven c'est un chef-d’œuvre ouais  :Bave:

----------


## KiwiX

> Tu as fait à la fois Future Sound et Colourful Tone ?


J'ai mis ça sur ma liste, pour l'instant j'attaque Project Diva F 2nd.

----------


## Nephizz

Bravo, vous m'avez remis la chanson de sentai en tête...  :tired:  Et comme il n'y a pas de raison que je souffre seul, je vous en fait profiter.

----------


## Emzy

> Bravo quand même, le run dans le monde normal est déjà pas simple


J'en ai chié mais je trouve les premiers niveaux plus difficiles, une fois qu'on s'est habitué au gameplay on perd beaucoup moins  ::):

----------


## Momock

> J'ai simplement atteint la version alternative du niveau 2, mais j'ai vite perdu mes quelques âmes engrangées, c'est chaud. J'imagine pas le faire jeu d'une traite


C'est exactement là où j'avais abandonné aussi, plus par manque de volonté que parceque c'était réelement impossible en vérité (avec de la patience et de la mémorisation c'est jouable, il n'y a rien qui demande de gros réflexes).

----------


## Zerger

Ca demande un peu de mémoire, mais au final, c'est plus simple qu'il n'y parait. Le tout est d'accumuler suffisament de vies

----------


## Emzy

Ouais et c'est là qu'intervient la flemme  ::P:

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Ys 1*, *Ys 2*, *Ys: The Oath in Felghana*, *Ys: Origins*, *Ys: Memories of Celceta*, *Ys: The Ark of Napishtim* et enfin *Ys Seven*.

Saga que je connaissais de nom et de réputation, je voulais enrichir ma culture vidéo-ludique en les faisant tous, à condition que ça me plaise bien entendu. Je ne suis pas du tout déçu, non seulement ça m'a plu mais en plus je suis parfois tombé sur de grand jeu dont je ne soupçonnais pas l'existence. Cette saga est principalement axé sur le gameplay avec un côté RPG light pour saupoudrer le tout, le gameplay est très nerveux mais aussi parfois très exigeant, le skill est de rigueur si on veut s'en sortir et c'est très bien comme ça. De plus les niveaux de difficulté apporte un vrai plus contrairement à beaucoup de jeux en enrichissant les ennemis et boss de nouveaux coup ou de nouveaux timing, bien loin de la simple multiplication des HP.

Le côté RPG quand à lui se laisse suivre, les scénarios ne volent pas bien haut soyons honnête mais ça fait le boulot et les différents pouvoirs sont sympa et apportent des mécaniques de gameplay intéressantes la plupart du temps, un petit côté métroid par moment je dirais même pour aller récupérer des petits trésors ou de l'équipements autrefois inaccessible. Ceci dit le côté RPG prend de plus en plus d'importance au fur et à mesure qu'on avance dans les épisodes et on sent bien que Falcom a une ambition plus élevé de ce côté la.

Bref je suis tombé sous le charme de cette saga et j'attends de pied ferme la sortie de Ys 8 sur PC (qui a été retardé à la dernière minute  ::|: ) dans les semaines à venir et d’après les tests le côté RPG y est encore plus prononcé tout en maintenant une action digne de ce nom. Allez, je vais faire mon petit classement perso pour finir:

Ys: The Oath in Felghana > Ys 2 > Ys 1 > Ys: Memories of Celceta > Ys Seven > Ys: Origins > Ys: The Ark of Napishtim

----------


## Momock

C'est marrant qu'Origins soit aussi éloigné de Felghana dans ta liste. Y'a une explication pour ça?

----------


## Illynir

Oui, je l'ai trouvé moins diversifié à cause de la tour et je l'ai trouvé inférieur en tout point à Oath. Le coup des trois personnages pour refaire la même tour avec trop peu de variantes m'a soûlé aussi pas mal même si les pouvoirs différent un peu.

Ça reste un bon jeu quand même et je me suis amusé dessus mais j'ai pris juste plus de plaisir sur ceux que j'ai mis avant. Et même si objectivement il est plus complet et meilleur que Ys 1 et 2, je sais pas, j'ai vraiment adhéré au bump system en fait, ça m'a fait marrer et je trouvais aussi les boss plus créatifs. Par contre Ys: Ark of Napishtim c'est juste de la merde lui.  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

Napishtim est le seul auquel j'ai joué que je n'ai pas fini. C'est pas de la merde mais... il faut grinder et les donjons sont encore plus pauvres que dans Felghana.

----------


## Illynir

Pas que, la mécanique de dash est ultra pété et fonctionnent une fois sur deux, super casse couille. Le jeu est aussi très punitif si tu n'es pas au niveau et tu crèves trop rapidement tout en faisant 0 dégât...

Et puis on voit bien que c'est un brouillon de Oath et origin niveau moteur, les déplacements sont patauds et un peu trop tourné épéiste aussi. Bref c'est le vilain canard de la série.

----------


## Narushima

Je suis content de n'avoir joué qu'à Felghana, alors (à part un peu du premier).

----------


## Momock

Franchement si t'as aimé Felghana tu aimeras Origin. Ok le jeu est plus linéaire et y'a pas de villages ou d'exploration en dehors de la tour, mais le gameplay est plus peaufiné que dans Felghana et les boss y sont encore meilleurs.

----------


## Narushima

Je veux bien te croire, mais j'ai ni le temps ni la patience de me faire toute une série de jeux dans la même veine.

----------


## Zerger

*The Enchanted Cave 2*

C'était sympa et prenant.
Un petit Roguelike où:
- les monstres sont immobiles et donc on combat seulement les monstres qui nous interessent (plus ceux qui bloquent le chemin)
- se téléporter en ville pour se soigner nous fait perdre tout notre inventaire hormis l'or et les objets enchantés

Du coup, ca se résume surtout à bien mesurer les risques que l'on prend et cumuler les bons bonus sur notre équippement.
D'ailleurs, je reste assez sceptique sur l'équilibrage, stacker les défenses et le sort de transmutation me semblent vraiment être les options les plus puissantes

----------


## Joq le pecheur

A y est je suis venu à bout du "true ending" de Hollow Knight.
Amour haine, je désinstalle enfin, peut importe les DLC qui viennent et le 100%, Dishonored2 et bombe à poivre me voilà !

@Illinyr bel acharnement sur les Ys !  ::): 
Merci pour le classement, je n'ai fait que le oath in felgana, du coup je raccroche là  :;):

----------


## Zebraman

*Bloodborn*, les trois fins.

Apres avoir fait les 3 DS je pensais que je me lasserai vite sur cet opus, mais que nenni !
La DA est clairement le gros point fort de ce jeu, les zones à explorer son magnifiques et chacune porte sa propre ambiance, que ça soit la ville gothique infestés de loup garou et morts vivants, le village perdu dans les bois (qui m'a beaucoup fait penser à RE4), le château hanté de dracula ou la zone cauchemardesque d'influence lovecraftienne  ::wub:: 
Mention spéciale à l'église plongée dans la nuit et infesté de loups garous et d'atrocités qui te pompent le sang, le passage est assez court mais il m'a fait stresser comme rarement dans un Souls like.
Le design des boss a aussi vraiment de la gueule, contrairement à DS 3 où on passe son temps à taper des chevaliers en armure plus ou moins grands. 

En terme de gameplay faut un petit temps d'adaptation quand on vient de DS. Le jeu t'encourage à jouer de façon bien plus agressive et le système de "parade" avec les armes à feu facilite grandement les choses une fois maîtrisés. C'est un peu compliqué au début mais une fois que j'ai compris le truc je me suis mis à rouler sur tout ce qui bouge. Y a juste la modification de l'esquive qui se transforme en pas chassé une fois le lock activé dont je suis pas super fan (ce qui m'a obligé à faire certains boss sans le lock) et le mouvement d'esquive arrière que partage un grand nombre de boss qui rend parfois certains combats un peu rageant (le martyr qui se colle au bord de l’arène, dos au vide, et spam ses sortilèges) ou clownesque (la blood starved beast qui s'est retrouvé 2/3 fois coincés à travers le décors à force de reculer). D'ailleurs j'ai remarqué pas mal de problèmes de collisions, les attaques traversant les murs et autres éléments du décors.
Un truc que j'ai bien apprécié et qui m'a un peu surpris, c'est que contrairement à DS3 les statistiques défensives des armures apportent vraiment des bonus de réduction des dégâts ! On voit clairement la différence quand on porte un set qui maximise la défense physique et un autre qui en a très peu (alors que dans DS3 tu te prends les même tarte que tu sois en robe ou en full havel  :Facepalm: )
En terme de difficulté j'ai pas eu trop de soucis une fois les mécaniques du jeu maîtrisés, le seul boss qui ma un brin cassé les couilles c'était Paarl avec sa hitbox de chie. Apres j'ai pas fait le DLC qui est apparemment un poil au dessus, mais vu qu'il coûte le double que ce m'a coûté le jeu de base je pense pas le prendre de suite  :Cafe2: 
J'ai pas non plus fini le donjon de calice, j'y ai croisé quelques boss sympathiques mais la répétitivité des zones à explorer entre les boss m'enjaille pas plus que ça.

tl;dr : Un putain de bon jeu avec une DA aux petits oignions, si vous avez aimé les DS mais que l'univers commence un peu à vous lasser vous pouvez foncer les yeux fermés.

----------


## Momock

J'ai fini *Thimbleweed Park*. C'était bof. Plus frustrant que satisfaisant. 

Des erreurs de gamedesign de débutant, y'a un peu de tout à ce niveau: des tas d'objets inutiles qu'on peut heureusement jeter à la poubelle... mais cerains utiles aussi!, des persos qui apparaissent ou des lieux qui ouvrent alors que t'as aucune raison de repasser par ces endroits (surtout vu que t'as une map pour faire du quick-travel) et que rien ne te dit que ces persos ou lieux sont maintenant disponibles, des puzzles simplistes où la vraie difficulté est de trouver quoi faire plutôt que comment le faire, la solution à beaucoup de puzzles se trouve à des endroits sans rapport ou en faisant des choses sans rapport (par exemple y'a une secte dans la forêt. T'as aucune raison de t'y intéresser vu que ça n'a strictement aucun rapport avec le choucroute où t'es empêtré, mais il faut que tu trouves le moyen d'y accéder quand-même, sans même savoir pourquoi tu le fais, parcequ'en le faisant tu vas trouver un objet indispensable pour progresser ailleurs. Pourquoi? Parceque!). Donc au final tu tâtonnes sur des trucs random sans trop savoir ce que tu fais ni pourquoi, et au final t'obtiens un truc utile pour faire un truc que tu comprends. Ça ne m'a procuré aucune satisfaction (quand tu résouds une énigme et que plutôt que "Aha!  ::lol:: " tu penses "Ok d'accord...  ::|: ", c'est qu'il y a un problème).

Les persos sont osef et n'ont aucune alchimie alors qu'ils sont sensés bosser ensemble. Tu ne peux même pas leur dire de se déplacer en groupe. Au final ils font des trucs ensemble par métajeu vu qu'ils n'ont aucune idée du pourquoi ils font ce qu'il font le plupart du temps (c'est particulièrement vrai dans le cas du fantôme, qui est dans l'impossibilité de communiquer avec les autres, mais qui comprend ce qu'on attend de lui quand-même). L'histoire et les persos sont globalement insipides et l'humour tombe à plat. C'est pas la gloire à ce niveau-là non-plus. La DA est aussi totalement oubliable (je ne me souviens pas du moindre thème musical).

Donc voilà. Un gros pétard mouillé. Ça m'a donner envie de rejouer aux Monkey Island pour voir si c'était aussi daubé ou pas, en rétrospective (j'ai MI 2 en troisième position des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps, je me demande de combien de crans il va baisser).

----------


## Blackogg

> Donc voilà. Un gros pétard mouillé. Ça m'a donner envie de rejouer aux Monkey Island pour voir si c'était aussi daubé ou pas, en rétrospective (j'ai MI 2 en troisième position des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps, je me demande de combien de crans il va baisser).


Déjà si MI1 est pas devant MI2 dans ton classement, t'as un problème  ::ninja:: 
Ouais le 2 c'est du 1 en ++ partout, mais justement, je trouve qu'on perd ce côté épuré du 1 où il n'y avait rien à jeter. 
C'est moins épique, mais tout s'enchaine bien, on n'est jamais perdu dans ses objectifs. Bref c'est efficace.
Et en plus on fait des combats d'insultes.



Spoiler Alert! 


Au moins, ça change des débats sur les Final Fantasy

----------


## Zerger

Mi3>MI5>MI2>MI1

----------


## Kaelis

Oui mais non Mission Impossible 3 c'est le pire.

----------


## schouffy

MI1 était faisable sans soluce au moins...

----------


## leeoneil

> Non pas du tout tes souvenirs sont erronés.
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/00...kness-test.htm
> 
> https://pmcdn.priceminister.com/phot...85965139_L.jpg
> 
> J'ai au contraire le souvenir de plein de une de magazines consacré au jeu (playstation mag, Joypad, Joystick qui offrait le jeu avec son abonnement etc)
> 
> Et beaucoup de critiques dithyrambiques surtout de la presse jeux vidéo française.


Ptin c'est marrant, j'ai vraiment le souvenir de tests qui disaient que le jeux était dépassé à sa sortie à cause de son développement chaotique...

Le test JVC date de 2009 quand même alors que le jeu est sorti en 1998...

Je vais chercher le joystick de l'époque.

edit : effectivement très bien noté à l'époque sur Gen4 et Joystick, mon cerveau est moisi !!!

----------


## Zerger

> MI1 était faisable sans soluce au moins...


J'avoue que j'ai pas mal ragé sur le 2 à cause de certaines énigmes vraiment trop dures

----------


## Supergounou

> Mi3>MI5>MI2>MI1


Il est où le 4?  :tired:

----------


## Momock

> Déjà si MI1 est pas devant MI2 dans ton classement, t'as un problème


Dans mon classement plein jeux sont à égalité à une même place: MI 1 et 2, MP 1 et 2, Abe 1 et 2, etc, ça compte comme un seul jeu en fait (mais comme je considère la suite comme supérieure dans tous ces cas j'omets le premier volet). La seule exception est Fallout 2 qui trône en première place tout seul, tandis que le 1 ne trône nulle part vu qu'il est nul et chiant.

Et si, y'a des trucs à jeter dans le 1. Les combats d'insultes, déjà. Et puis le jeu est moche. Bon, c'est pas grand-chose. Et en creusant mes souvenirs je me rends compte que c'est surtout le premier chapitre d'MI2 qui m'avait causé une forte impression. Après ça se disperse énormément et y'a quelques puzzles râtés.




> MI1 était faisable sans soluce au moins...


Oui, voilà. Le problème c'est que maintenant que je connais la solution ça va être compliqué de juger.




> Il est où le 4?


Il brûle en enfer.

----------


## Catel

> Il est où le 4?


Quel 4 ?  :tired:

----------


## Blackogg

> Dans mon classement plein jeux sont à égalité à une même place: MI 1 et 2, MP 1 et 2, Abe 1 et 2, etc, ça compte comme un seul jeu en fait (mais comme je considère la suite comme supérieure dans tous ces cas j'omets le premier volet). La seule exception est Fallout 2 qui trône en première place tout seul, tandis que le 1 ne trône nulle part vu qu'il est nul et chiant.


Ah ouais, vu comme ça je comprends. 




> Et si, y'a des trucs à jeter dans le 1. Les combats d'insultes, déjà.


 :tired: 
You fight like a dairy farmer.
 :tired:

----------


## Zerger

> Et si, y'a des trucs à jeter dans le 1. Les combats d'insultes, déjà.


Je préfère la chanson des pirates du 3  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 



Dans le 5, y'a un duel de grimaces bien sympa aussi

----------


## rgk

Voilà, fini *Ori and the Blind Forest*. Mon avis a changé depuis la dernière fois où j'en ai parlé, parce que le début est génial mais vers le dernier tiers le concept s'essoufle et certaines zones ne sont pas du tout fun (toutes celles où il faut porter un objet, ce qui restraint les mouvements).

Mais globalement, bon jeu de plates-formes et bon level design, et je ne regrette pas. Au point de l'avoir fini à 100% ! (J'ai fait une vidéo dessus pour les curieux)

----------


## Supergounou

> Il brûle en enfer.





> Quel 4 ?


Moi je l'aime bien le 4. La maniabilité est atroce et le passage à la 3D catastrophique, mais le scénar est bon, l'humour est présent et les énigmes sont cools. Perso MI1>MI2>MI3>MI4>MI5.

----------


## Momock

> You fight like a dairy farmer.


Je viens de finir le premier chapitre du premier MI. Et je confirme que la seule et unique ombre au tableau, pour le moment, sont ces fichus combats. C'est du grind pour obtenir les bonnes réponses, et du load'n'retry pour vaincre la Reine du Sabre. À part ça les énigmes étaient toutes logiques et y'avait rien de mal fichu/pas clair, sauf peut-être l'utilité des fleurs jaunes (c'est le prisonnier qui explique qu'elles servent spécifiquement à endormir des caniches, mais il ne le dit qu'un seule fois, c'est impossible de faire en sorte qu'il le répète. Je suis presque certain que dans ma première partie javais dû assaisonner le rosbif de fleurs par désepoir plus qu'autre chose) ainsi que ce que désire le troll pour passer le pont (y'a absolument aucun indice qui oriente vers le poisson. Peut-être est-ce évident pour les ricains que c'est ce que mangent les trolls? Je ne sais pas).

----------


## sebarnolds

> Moi je l'aime bien le 4. La maniabilité est atroce et le passage à la 3D catastrophique, mais le scénar est bon, l'humour est présent et les énigmes sont cools. Perso MI1>MI2>MI3>MI4>MI5.


Dans mon souvenirs, les puzzles du 4 étaient quand même bien moisis. Mais je reconnais que c'est difficile d'être objectif avec une 3D aussi pourrie. Le 5 était raffraichissant dans mon souvenir et j'avais bien aimé. Faudrait que je le relance à l'occasion.

Du coup, mon classement est le même que le tien, sauf qu'on inverse le 4 et le 5  ::):

----------


## schouffy

> Je viens de finir le premier chapitre du premier MI. Et je confirme que la seule et unique ombre au tableau, pour le moment, sont ces fichus combats. C'est du grind pour obtenir les bonnes réponses, et du load'n'retry pour vaincre la Reine du Sabre. À part ça les énigmes étaient toutes logiques et y'avait rien de mal fichu/pas clair, sauf peut-être l'utilité des fleurs jaunes (c'est le prisonnier qui explique qu'elles servent spécifiquement à endormir des caniches, mais il ne le dit qu'un seule fois, c'est impossible de faire en sorte qu'il le répète. Je suis presque certain que dans ma première partie javais dû assaisonner le rosbif de fleurs par désepoir plus qu'autre chose) ainsi que ce que désire le troll pour passer le pont (y'a absolument aucun indice qui oriente vers le poisson. Peut-être est-ce évident pour les ricains que c'est ce que mangent les trolls? Je ne sais pas).


J'ai souvenir que le nom des fleurs est "fleur jaune de caniche endormi" non ?

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, je me souviens plus trop mais c'était assez bien expliqué pour les fleurs jaunes. Perso, j'avais juste bloqué sur les cannibals et l'entrée de la grotte (alors que j'avais la clef, mais je ne savais pas ou cliqué)

Du coup, je suis le seul à avoir apprécier le 5? Il m'avait fait beaucoup rire et les énigmes étaient bien pensées, j'avais adoré !

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ouais, je me souviens plus trop mais c'était assez bien expliqué pour les fleurs jaunes. Perso, j'avais juste bloqué sur les cannibals et l'entrée de la grotte (alors que j'avais la clef, mais je ne savais pas ou cliqué)
> 
> Du coup, je suis le seul à avoir apprécier le 5? Il m'avait fait beaucoup rire et les énigmes étaient bien pensées, j'avais adoré !


Mais non, t'as mal lu mon message. On est 2 au moins  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

> Ouais, je me souviens plus trop mais c'était assez bien expliqué pour les fleurs jaunes. Perso, j'avais juste bloqué sur les cannibals et l'entrée de la grotte (alors que j'avais la clef, mais je ne savais pas ou cliqué)
> 
> Du coup, je suis le seul à avoir apprécier le 5? Il m'avait fait beaucoup rire et les énigmes étaient bien pensées, j'avais adoré !


Je l'avais trouvé pas mal le 5. Assez inégal et pas inoubliable mais mieux que le 4.

J'avais le 1 sur Atari ST quand j'étais gamin, vu que je savais pas sauvegarder au début j'ai mis très longtemps à dépasser le premier chapitre  ::ninja::  Une fois la sauvegarde assimilée le jeu s'est déroulé tout seul.
Par contre le 2 sans soluce, même en l'ayant fait "plus vieux", je n'y arrivais pas.

----------


## Momock

> J'ai souvenir que le nom des fleurs est "fleur jaune de caniche endormi" non ?


Je crois que mon post est assez clair sur le pourquoi du problème (le prisonnier explique clairement à quoi servent les fleurs jaunes, MAIS c'est une info que tu peux louper ou oublier et elle ne réaparaîtra jamais). 

Sinon là j'ai fini le jeu, et l'Île aux Singes a aussi son lot de problèmes bien plus importants pour le coup (ceux que j'avais relevé avant étaient du pur chipotage): les canibales qui ne restent pas en place et obligent à faire des allers retours pour pouvoir leur parler, l'énigme du singe à qui l'on doit donner 5 bananes pour qu'il te suive (ç'aurait été sympa qu'il te suive à chaque fois un peu plus loin à mesure que tu lui donnes des bananes, pour comprendre que les lui donner a un réel effet. Là on a l'impression de balancer ses bananes dans le néant pour rien), la planque du naufragé absolument introuvable à moins de passer au scanner la map par désespoir (sérieux ce machin est juste invisble à l'oeil nu à moins de savoir ce qu'on cherche)...

Enfin globalement, pour un jeu de l'époque, c'est plutôt très bien fichu. Mais les verbes ne servaient déjà à rien, en fait.

----------


## Zerger

> Mais les verbes ne servaient déjà à rien, en fait.


Ouais c'est ma grosse déception avec les MI. Les verbes servent pour 2-3 énigmes au début puis plus à rien après. Du coup, tu t'attends a des enigmes très velues, mais ca reste les mêmes que dans n'importe quel autre PnC

----------


## Momock

D'ailleurs ça me fait penser que dans Thimbleweed Park ils sont juste là pour faire joli aussi. J'avais oublié ça dans ma critique.

----------


## Jughurta

J'ai terminé *Lords Of Xulima* en difficulté old-school et c'était un excellent jeu que tout fan de *Heroes Of Might and Magic*, *Disciples* ou *King's Bounty* se devrait d'avoir.

C'est assez incroyable la qualité du titre pour un petit studio indé avec à signaler notamment un magnifique travail sur les musiques, en fait le seul gros point négatif a été pour moi les rencontres aléatoires qu'on doit se farcir X fois par zones, beaucoup trop nombreuses et répétitives à mon goût mais obligatoires pour que le groupe ait un niveau suffisant pour battre les monstres de nouvelles zones.
En tout cela doit doit bien rallonger d'une bonne dizaine d'heures la durée de vie de jeu ce qui n'était pas nécessaire vu qu'on dépasse déjà facilement les 60 heures sans, malgré cela le jeu en vaut réellement la chandelle pour peu qu'on apprécie le genre.

----------


## hisvin

A nuancer, les rencontres aléatoires sont limitées en nombre.

----------


## Jughurta

Heu ... Rien qu'à Vilak tu dois en avoir au moins une cinquantaine.

----------


## hisvin

Limitée dans le sens ou les rencontres aléatoires finissent par disparaître une fois que tu as trucidé tout le monde contrairement à 100% des jeux utilisant le principe de ces rencontres.

----------


## Jughurta

Bien que limitées elles sont très nombreuses, énormément plus que dans n'importe quel RPG lambda.

----------


## hisvin

Comment une chose limitée peut être plus quantitative qu'une chose illimitée? 
A la rigueur, tu parles de la fréquence.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fin hier soir *Aragami*.

C'est un jeu d'infiltration tout est _cell-shading_ et se déroulant au Japon, époque médiévale (je pense du moins). On y incarne donc Aragami, une sorte d'esprit vengeur fait à base d'ombre (la lumière est son pire ennemi) qui va aider une certaine Yumiko, dont son peuple a été massacré et bla bla bla pète-leur la gueule, ils l'ont bien mérité.
L'histoire se laisse suivre, même si le twist final est assez prévisible.

Niveau _gameplay_, le jeu s'inspire pas mal de Dishonored avec un héro qui peut se téléporter dans un rayon limité, à la différence qu'Aragami ne peut se déplacer que de zone d'ombre en zone d'ombre, ou peut encore "dessiner" une ombre temporaire sur une surface pour s'y rendre. Le héro a aussi une jauge de "mana" qui se rempli en restant à l'ombre, mais dès qu'il s'expose à la lumière, celle-ci se consume automatiquement. Et aussi comme dans Dishonored, il faut trouver des parchemins (au lieu des runes) pour pouvoir débloquer de nouvelles capacités. Et si on veut faire un _run_ 100% non létal, la plupart des capacités ne servent pas à grand chose, celles-ci étant principalement des exécutions.

Globalement les mécaniques de jeu fonctionnent bien, même si parfois se téléporter sur un endroit en hauteur peut être assez galère, et c'est très énervant quand cela arrive alors qu'on doit vite se faufiler entre 2 tours de garde. Hormis ce soucis, heureusement assez rare, le jeu fonctionne plutôt bien.

Malgré le rendu graphique pas fou techniquement, j'ai aussi eu de méchante saccade sur un niveau, au point de devoir quitter le jeu et le relancer pour que tout revienne en ordre. Heureusement, ça s'est produit quand dans un niveau en particulier, mais j'ai du me le retaper quasiment entièrement à cause de ça.
Ce qui m'amène selon moi au gros point noir du jeu: son système de sauvegarde à base de _checkpoints_, assez éloignés les uns des autres. Ici, pas les habituels F5/F9 pour pouvoir progresser en douceur et recharger en cas de grosse boulette, et la moindre erreur (si on veut jouer en 100% furtif comme moi) équivaut à tout se retaper encore et encore. Il faut savoir que tous les gardes _one-shot_ notre pauvre héro.
Heureusement, si l'on a choppé des parchemins avant un échec, le jeu a la décence de ne pas nous obliger à aller le rechercher.

Même si je parais pas mal négatif, j'ai bien aimé le jeu, il est facile à prendre en main et c'est très plaisant de dasher entre les gardes à leur nez et à leur barbe, après avoir bien assimilé les mécaniques de jeu. 

Pas aussi complet et jouissif qu'un Dishonored, Aragami mérite néanmoins les quelques 7h-8h de jeu pour le parcourir, si vous êtes en manque d'infiltration un peu corsée.

----------


## Jughurta

> Comment une chose limitée peut être plus quantitative qu'une chose illimitée? 
> A la rigueur, tu parles de la fréquence.


Evidemment, ce n'est parce les rencontres aléatoires sont limitées que ce n'est pas fastidieux et l'inverse est aussi exact, je préfère illimitées mais en faire quelques dizaines comme dans un *Fallout 1*  par exemple que limitées et en faire des centaines comme *Lords of Xulima*, d'ailleurs je n'ai aucun souvenir d'un seul RPG occidental où il y en ait autant.

----------


## hisvin

J'en connais des dizaines mais ce sont des jeux des années 80-90 et assez étrangement, Lords of Xulima est un hommage à ces jeux et non à Fallout, ceci expliquant cela.

----------


## jlm76

*The witcher III*

Version courte : C'est, de très loin, le meilleur JDR du monde.

Version + longue : Plus de 110 heures pour finir le jeu de base (sans les extensions donc) en prenant mon temps et en faisant quasiment toutes les quêtes (exceptées les chasses aux trésor des écoles qui ne m'intéressent pas et les jeux basés sur le gwynt).
Je conseille d'y jouer en difficile si vous comptez faire toutes les quêtes, c'est un peu dur au début, mais après ça le fait largement.

- Des graphismes somptueux
- Des villes dantesques jamais vues aussi belles et animées dans aucun autre jeu (Novigrad  ::wub:: )
- Des quêtes géniales (les quêtes du Baron rouge  :Emo: ) et toutes expliquées en cinématiques  
- Des personnages charismatiques à souhait (Yennefer, Ciri, le Baron rouge, les Moires, Jaskier, et des tas d'autres !)
- Un monde ouvert superbe 
- Une histoire incroyablement longue avec des heures de cinématiques superbes et de dialogues dans des décors sublimes
- Des cinématiques avec Géralt portant son armure actuelle (et des textures magnifiques sur tous les vêtements) 
Bref plus de 100h de plaisir intense pour celui qui est sans conteste pour ma part le meilleur JDR du monde. Du coup je me suis acheté les extensions que je ferais plus tard avec grand plaisir !

A noter aussi quelque chose d'assez unique : *la poésie* !
Certains moments sont superbes d'ambiance et de poésie, comme par exemple la rencontre avec Jeannot, les Moires, ou Priscilla. C'est des instants vraiment magiques que très peu de jeu, même excellents, sont capables de donner.

Vraiment un très très grand jeu, merci CD projekt pour ce bijou et pour l'incroyable travail accompli.

----------


## Zodex

> *The witcher III*
> 
> Version courte : C'est, de très loin, le meilleur JDR du monde.
> 
> Version + longue : Plus de 110 heures pour finir le jeu de base (sans les extensions donc) en prenant mon temps et en faisant quasiment toutes les quêtes (exceptées les chasses aux trésor des écoles qui ne m'intéressent pas et les jeux basés sur le gwynt).
> Je conseille d'y jouer en difficile si vous comptez faire toutes les quêtes, c'est un peu dur au début, mais après ça le fait largement.
> 
> - Des graphismes somptueux
> - Des villes dantesques jamais vues aussi belles et animées dans aucun autre jeu (Novigrad )
> ...


Sans spoil, et juste par curiosité, "Les Moires" c'est les 3 vieilles de la tapisserie, dans le marais, c'est ça? Je joue en anglais, mais ça correspond pas à "Crones". Enfin si c'est le cas, je te rejoins, elles font partie de mes persos préférés du jeu (je n'en suis qu'à Novigrad, après avoir exploré toute cette zone).
Elles sont hyper bien foutues, et en même temps terrifiantes, on sent en elles des créatures primordiales  ::love::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Sans spoil, et juste par curiosité, "Les Moires" c'est les 3 vieilles de la tapisserie, dans le marais, c'est ça? Je joue en anglais, mais ça correspond pas à "Crones". Enfin si c'est le cas, je te rejoins, elles font partie de mes persos préférés du jeu (je n'en suis qu'à Novigrad, après avoir exploré toute cette zone).
> Elles sont hyper bien foutues, et en même temps terrifiantes, on sent en elles des créatures primordiales


J’adore leur accent en VO (gallois, je crois)  ::ninja::

----------


## William Vaurien

C'est un des rares jeux que j'ai terminé. Je suis absolument d'accord sur tout, mais j'ai été un peu déçu par la fin de partie.
Trop de cinématique et de petites quêtes un peu inutiles à enchaîner... 
D'habitude je saute les cinématiques, mais là elles m'ont quand même bien scotché.
Et je plussois pour la poésie et les émotions que ce jeu m'a fait vivre.

----------


## hisvin

Dire que je n'y ai toujours pas joué faute de place sur mon dur.  ::cry::

----------


## Sarha

C'est pas mal mais c'est sûrement pas le meilleur RPG au monde.

----------


## Willyyy

> C'est pas mal mais c'est sûrement pas le meilleur RPG au monde.


Mais alors, qui est l'élu ?

----------


## hisvin

19,5
 ::ninja::

----------


## William Vaurien

C'est penche plus vers l'action que vers le crpg à l'ancienne... Mais en même temps on joue le rôle de Gerald...
Ça reste quand même un chef d'oeuvre.

----------


## losteden

> Mais alors, qui est l'élu ?


Si on prend metacritic avec son score inégalé de 95 pour un rpg, c'est baldur's gate 2 shadow of amn.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon chacun a son meilleur rpg au monde.  ::):

----------


## Haraban

J'ai finit *Prey* en à peu près 25 heures et je suis tiraillé entre plusieurs opinions.

Toute la phase d'exploration et de découverte de la station m'a tenu en haleine, par contre dès que j'ai eu finit de découvrir les grands ensembles, le soufflet est instantanément retombé. La DA m'a fait très peu d'effet, que ce soit dans le design de la station, les ennemis ou les armes. Les mails et les audio logs qu'on retrouve m'ont semblé insipides et inintéressants. L'histoire quant à elle m'a laissé de marbre. Le début m'a paru très laborieux et j'ai rushé sans pitié les 8 dernières heures pour en voir la fin. Au milieu il y a eu une sorte d'état de grâce ou j'ai vraiment aimé le jeu.
Bref, une drôle d’expérience sur laquelle je ne pense pas revenir.

----------


## JazzMano

> Mais alors, qui est l'élu ?



<---

----------


## Sarha

> Mais alors, qui est l'élu ?


Je ne tomberai pas dans ce piège  :tired:

----------


## M.Rick75

Pause dans *Hollow Knight*. Pause qui commence à durer. J'ai fait la mauvaise fin. Je me suis retenu au maximum d'aller voir sur le net pour orienter ma progression mais sur la fin je suis allé voir où se trouvaient deux pouvoirs manquants (double saut et dash de l'ombre) et les derniers morceaux de Minerai Pâle parce que je commençais à en avoir marre de me taper la carte en long et en large (carte qu'on ne peut pas annoter)... Tout ça parce que je n'arrivais pas à me rappeler où il y avait des endroits inaccessibles que j'avais laissé de coté.

J'ai aussi cherché sur le net pour voir comment avoir les deux autres fins. Je crois avoir pigé ce qui me manque mais ça me saoule pas mal. Je pense que je vais le finir malgré tout, plus parce que j'y ai investi du temps que par réel plaisir mais le choix raisonnable serait de laisser tomber.

Pour moi c'est un gros défaut du jeu (qui reste chouette dans l'ensemble mais pour mes goûts trop overhypé).

Bref... de chercher sur le net je trouve que c'est un vrai problème et je ne peux pas croire que 90% des joueurs ne finissent pas par faire ça (ou alors ils sont uber-obsessionnels et tiennent un journal/carte de ce qu'ils ont fait ou pas et/ou ont une réserve infinie de temps libre devant eux. Perso j'en ai pas mal mais là, ce que me demanderait le jeu si je devais me débrouiller tout seul, je trouve que c'est bien trop).

----------


## Momock

T'es juste pas habitué aux jeux du genre je pense. Y'a rien de compliqué dans Hollow Knight à part la porte qui s'ouvre qu'avec de la vie bleue et la carte est très claire. Faut juste se souvenir d'où sont placés les larves et les rêves pour y revenir. Enfin c'est juste mon opinion perso de complétionniste obssessionel.

----------


## La Chouette

> Pause dans *Hollow Knight*. Pause qui commence à durer. J'ai fait la mauvaise fin. Je me suis retenu au maximum d'aller voir sur le net pour orienter ma progression mais sur la fin je suis allé voir où se trouvaient deux pouvoirs manquants (double saut et dash de l'ombre) et les derniers morceaux de Minerai Pâle parce que je commençais à en avoir marre de me taper la carte en long et en large (carte qu'on ne peut pas annoter)... Tout ça parce que je n'arrivais pas à me rappeler où il y avait des endroits inaccessibles que j'avais laissé de coté.
> 
> J'ai aussi cherché sur le net pour voir comment avoir les deux autres fins. Je crois avoir pigé ce qui me manque mais ça me saoule pas mal. Je pense que je vais le finir malgré tout, plus parce que j'y ai investi du temps que par réel plaisir mais le choix raisonnable serait de laisser tomber.
> 
> Pour moi c'est un gros défaut du jeu (qui reste chouette dans l'ensemble mais pour mes goûts trop overhypé).
> 
> Bref... de chercher sur le net je trouve que c'est un vrai problème et je ne peux pas croire que 90% des joueurs ne finissent pas par faire ça (ou alors ils sont uber-obsessionnels et tiennent un journal/carte de ce qu'ils ont fait ou pas et/ou ont une réserve infinie de temps libre devant eux. Perso j'en ai pas mal mais là, ce que me demanderait le jeu si je devais me débrouiller tout seul, je trouve que c'est bien trop).


Personnellement, j'ai regardé sur le net une fois le jeu fini une première fois et la map (en apparence) complètement explorée (en gros, il me manquait 12%, dont 5% pour lesquels je savais déjà ce que je devais faire).

Tu peux peut-être attendre la prochaine mise à jour qui, en plus des nouveaux ennemis, boss, etc. va ajouter des marqueurs custom (c'est vrai que ça arrive un peu tard, en particulier pour toi, mais bon, au moins ils corrigent ce défaut du jeu)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'es juste pas habitué aux jeux du genre je pense. Y'a rien de compliqué dans Hollow Knight à part la porte qui s'ouvre qu'avec de la vie bleue et la carte est très claire. Faut juste se souvenir d'où sont placés les larves et les rêves pour y revenir. Enfin c'est juste mon opinion perso de complétionniste obssessionel.


Les rêves, t'as même pas à t'en souvenir, y a des marqueurs à acheter. Les grubs non plus, quand tu bats 

Spoiler Alert! 


le Collectionneur

, tu obtiens une carte de leurs emplacements. C'est pour toutes les petites zones inaccessibles au départ que c'est un peu plus complexe, vu que sur le map, y en a pas mal qui ressemblent à des murs.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je viens de voir que je me suis planté de section pour le post, je pensais être dans "les jeux que vous venez de laisser tomber".




> T'es juste pas habitué aux jeux du genre je pense. Y'a rien de compliqué dans Hollow Knight à part la porte qui s'ouvre qu'avec de la vie bleue et la carte est très claire. Faut juste se souvenir d'où sont placés les larves et les rêves pour y revenir. Enfin c'est juste mon opinion perso de complétionniste obssessionel.





> (...) Les rêves, t'as même pas à t'en souvenir, y a des marqueurs à acheter. Les grubs non plus, quand tu bats 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le Collectionneur
> 
> , tu obtiens une carte de leurs emplacements. C'est pour toutes les petites zones inaccessibles au départ que c'est un peu plus complexe, vu que sur le map, y en a pas mal qui ressemblent à des murs.


Je fais pas tous les jeux du genre mais j'ai fait les Castlevania et les Metroid de la GBA, Guacamelee, Ori (même si je comprendrais que certains le trouve trop dirigiste, simple). Y avait bien Aquaria qui n'était pas non plus hyper clair sur la progression mais je trouve que Hollow Knight c'est le champion du genre.
Le 

Spoiler Alert! 


collectionneur

 je suis jamais tombé dessus par exemple (

Spoiler Alert! 


il faut la clef de l'amour ? Je viens de la récupérer

). Sur la carte, je ne vois plus de rêveur à défaire, ni d'arbre qui donne des essences (je crois que j'en suis 1100 essence rêves. J'ai vu qu'il fallait 

Spoiler Alert! 


éveiller la dream nail pour avoir accès au White palace et récupérer l'autre moitié de masque blanc si j'ai bien suivi... Ce qui devrait au final m'amener à récuper le Void heart dans les abysses. Un truc comme ça... Non ?

. Il doit me manquer un peu moins de 1000 essences et comme ça, je vois pas où vraiment les récupérer.
Sur la fin j'ai plus eu l'impression de passer au peigne fin des zones que j'avais déjà parcouru 100 fois que de vraiment m'amuser (à découvrir, à explorer). Pour trouver comment avoir la bonne fin il y a peu d'infos. J'ai plus de trente heures sur Hollow Knight et passer la fin sur ce truc laborieux je trouve vraiment pas ça marrant et j'ai du mal à croire que d'autres ai trouvé ça amusant.

Ce côté non dirigiste et cryptique de la progression a du jouer dans l'appréciation du jeu même si je reste persuadé que c'est un peu hypocrite car beaucoup doivent passer par un walktrough/wiki quelconque (à mon avis) sur le net (ne serait-ce que pour trouver comment avoir les bonnes fins). Perso, ce sont ces détails qui ont fini par me gonfler dans ce jeu.

Après c'est juste un ressenti et peut-être que maintenant ça me saoule alors qu'à une autre période j'aurais pu trouver ça chouette.

----------


## Tremex

Enfin réussi à finir *Star Wolves*

Vieux jeu de 2004, d'une époque où il ne restait plus grand-chose à jouer après Homeworld et Freelancer. 1C Company  a sorti pas mal de jeux spatiaux (il y a eu entre autres un SW2 plutôt bugué et un SW3 noté 3/10 par CPC, le SW4 fut annoncé avec trailer et jamais sorti).
Bref, jeu probablement assez vite codé, interface peu ergonomique, gestion des collisions pénible, systèmes solaires minuscules (ça nuit au vague scénario, des factions ennemies se voient presque d'une station à l'autre !) et très scripté. En plus d'une difficulté en dents de scie.

Mais ça forme un petit RPG sympa, deux fins possibles, dont une que j'ai enfin réussi à terminer (plus de 10 ans après !) en attribuant les bonnes compétences à mes personnages cette fois-ci. En 18 h selon Steam. Et c'est stable. J'ai dû racheter un pack de jeux 1C, ma version française originale ne fonctionnant que sous XP à cause d'un DRM Starforce non remis à jour ! Et personne n'a fait de no-CD pour la VF, les autres ne fonctionnant pas...

Bref, j'y rejoue par nostalgie une fois tous les 4-5 ans, c'est encore supportable. Me reste à tenter de passer la bataille finale de la fin alternative, imbitable jusqu'à présent.

Je persiste à croire que si on avait pu greffer sur Freelancer les bons morceaux de Star Force Rogue Universe, de Dark Star One et de Star Wolves, on aurait pu avoir un superbe RPG spatial il y a 10 ans de cela. Mais ce n'était pas la période, semble-t-il.

----------


## Momock

> Ce côté non dirigiste et cryptique de la progression a du jouer dans l'appréciation du jeu même si je reste persuadé que c'est un peu hypocrite car je pense que beaucoup passent par un walktrough/wiki quelconque sur le net (ne serait-ce que pour trouver comment avoir les bonnes fins). Perso, ce sont ces détails qui ont fini par me gonfler dans ce jeu.
> 
> Après c'est juste un ressenti et peut-être que maintenant ça me saoule alors qu'à une autre période j'aurais pu trouver ça chouette.


À te lire j'ai l'impression que tu parles de La Mulana. J'ai jamais eût de moment où j'ai bloqué dans Hollow Knight (dans le sens où je seris tourné en rond sans savoir quoi faire ou où aller). Ça m'est arrivé dans pas mal d'autres jeux du genre par contre, donc je me suis dit que Hollow Knight était dans la tranche "claire et limpide". En fait ça dépend vraiment de la sensibilité de chacun.

----------


## M.Rick75

> À te lire j'ai l'impression que tu parles de La Mulana. J'ai jamais eût de moment où j'ai bloqué dans Hollow Knight (dans le sens où je seris tourné en rond sans savoir quoi faire ou où aller). Ça m'est arrivé dans pas mal d'autres jeux du genre par contre, donc je me suis dit que Hollow Knight était dans la tranche "claire et limpide". En fait ça dépend vraiment de la sensibilité de chacun.


Sur la fin c'est ce qu'il m'est arrivé (tourner en rond). Il me manquait le double saut par exemple et quand j'allais sur les endroits de la carte que je n'avais pas exploré je tombais sur un obstacle dont je n'avais pas l'objet/pouvoir (

Spoiler Alert! 


double saut, mur d'ombre ou rivière brulante

). À force, j'aurais fini par trouver l'endroit où je devais aller mais c'est là où perso j'ai craqué et que j'ai commencé à chercher sur le net ce qu'il me manquait et où le trouver.

----------


## Bus

> *The witcher III*
> 
> Version courte : C'est, de très loin, le meilleur JDR du monde.
> 
> Version + longue : Plus de 110 heures pour finir le jeu de base (sans les extensions donc) en prenant mon temps et en faisant quasiment toutes les quêtes (exceptées les chasses aux trésor des écoles qui ne m'intéressent pas et les jeux basés sur le gwynt).
> Je conseille d'y jouer en difficile si vous comptez faire toutes les quêtes, c'est un peu dur au début, mais après ça le fait largement.
> 
> - Des graphismes somptueux
> - Des villes dantesques jamais vues aussi belles et animées dans aucun autre jeu (Novigrad )
> ...


Je n'ai jamais voulu craquer pour Witcher 3, parce que (outre mar carte graphique à changer), même si j'adore les rpg, je déteste qu'on me vende comme un rpg ce qui est en fait un enchainement de combats et qu'il n'y a pas d'autres moyens de finir les quêtes. Et les tests à la sortie, ben, je m'en méfie, la hype, la beauté du jeu et l'impossibilité de le finir peuvent tromper le jugement. 

Alors toi qui l'a fini, tu peux me dire ce queça donne sur le plan des interactions et des possibilités de gameplay? Est-ce que le combat est la seule option? La diplomatie, la ruse, l'enquête, l'exploration... est-ce que des quêtes se basent là-dessus sans se finir en bain de sang? Trouve-t-on des quêtes dépaysantes (je pense par exemple à la gestion d'une troupe de théâtre dans BG2, qui m'avait plu pour la cassure dans le gameplay que ça apportait)? Est-ce que nos choix ouvrent des portes et en ferment d'autres? A-t-on une réelle influence sur le monde du jeu?

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est pas mal mais c'est sûrement pas le meilleur RPG au monde.


Clair. Et ce système de combat de merde...

----------


## Zodex

Le combat ça n'a jamais vraiment été le point fort des Witcher, c'est clair. Y'a quand même de gros progrès par rapport au 2, je n'aurais jamais tenu aussi longtemps dans cet opus si ils avaient gardé le système du 2.




> Alors toi qui l'a fini, tu peux me dire ce que ça donne sur le plan des interactions et des possibilités de gameplay? Est-ce que le combat est la seule option? La diplomatie, la ruse, l'enquête, l'exploration... est-ce que des quêtes se basent là-dessus sans se finir en bain de sang? Trouve-t-on des quêtes dépaysantes (je pense par exemple à la gestion d'une troupe de théâtre dans BG2, qui m'avait plu pour la cassure dans le gameplay que ça apportait)? Est-ce que nos choix ouvrent des portes et en ferment d'autres? A-t-on une réelle influence sur le monde du jeu?


Il y a beaucoup de choix, d'enquêtes, d'exploration, les quêtes sont profondes et interconnectées, et tu peux dans de nombreux dialogues choisir entre faire le gentil, manipuler, ou maraver ton/tes interlocuteur(s)... Lors d'une rencontre avec un personnage politiquement important, tu peux te plier à l'étiquette en vigueur (voir t’entraîner à ça), ou rester le gros sanglier que tu es  :B): . Car Geralt reste un "Witcher", il n'est pas là pour jouer au théâtre, c'est un chasseur de monstres dans un monde médiéval fantastique un peu abrupt, donc il faut s'attendre à se battre contre des abominations et des bandits, oui...
Je ne vois pas comment on peut ne pas considérer ce jeu comme non-rpg, sa force c'est que même en enlevant le système de niveaux, d'exp et d'équipement, ça reste un pur Jeu de Rôle, mais on joue le rôle de Geralt le Witcher. Ça reste bien plus fourni en choix et en situations autres que "action/baston" que la plupart des RPG actuels (et essaie de finir un Gothic sans combattre, tu risques d'en chier  ::): ).

La liberté d'exploration recherchée dans un RPG est quelque peu restreinte par le niveau de certains mobs et quêtes, c'est pour ça que je conseil de virer tout ça. Et c'est presque trop grand, à mon avis il ne faut pas y jouer en se disant "je vais tout explorer", car ça induit une manière de jouer mécanique et systématique, en opposition avec le fait de jouer sans point d'intérêt sur la carte, etc. Malheureusement, la mini-carte est quand même nécessaire, car lorsque dans une mission on doit rechercher quelqu'un/enquêter/se rendre à un endroit, il n'y a pas d'explication à la Morrowind, alors que franchement il y aurait matière avec la géographie et les environnements, ça c'est vraiment dommage...

Bon, je ne suis pas jlm76 et je ne l'ai pas fini, mais je me suis permis de répondre  ::): .

----------


## Samus

> ... Car Geralt reste un "Witcher", il n'est pas là pour jouer au théâtre...


Et pourtant.  ::P:

----------


## Catel

> Il y a beaucoup de choix, d'enquêtes, d'exploration, les quêtes sont profondes et interconnectées, et tu peux dans de nombreux dialogues choisir entre faire le gentil, manipuler, ou maraver ton/tes interlocuteur(s)... Lors d'une rencontre avec un personnage politiquement important, tu peux te plier à l'étiquette en vigueur (voir t’entraîner à ça), ou rester le gros sanglier que tu es .


Mouais, je crois que tu exagères un peu et que tu induis Bus en erreur. Le game design de Witcher 3 est restreint à quelques possibilités que les quêtes t'obligent à suivre de toute manière. Par contre tu as effectivement souvent des décisions à prendre qui vont être cruciales pour la suite des histoires. Mais ce n'est pas un jeu à skillchecks de dialogues comme Torment ou Fallout, pas du tout. Oui il y a du choix, de l'enquête, de l'exploration... mais pas en même temps.

C'est essentiellement un jeu cinématique inspiré par le cinéma et la série TV, avec beaucoup de bagarre mais bien faite. C'est un ARPG.

Par contre si tu veux des quêtes dépaysantes là tu vas être servi c'est promis.  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

> Et pourtant.


Oui, je l'ai dit à bon escient, l'exemple de BG2 que Bus mentionne avec bon sens m'a interpellé.  ::P: 




> Mouais, je crois que tu exagères un peu et que tu induis Bus en erreur. Le game design de Witcher 3 est restreint à quelques possibilités que les quêtes t'obligent à suivre de toute manière. Par contre tu as effectivement souvent des décisions à prendre qui vont être cruciales pour la suite des histoires. Mais ce n'est pas un jeu à skillchecks de dialogues comme Torment ou Fallout, pas du tout. Oui il y a du choix, de l'enquête, de l'exploration... mais pas en même temps.


Je suis d'accord, les quêtes t'obligent à suivre une trame, mais celle-ci peut se finir de différentes manières, que se soit dans des grosses quêtes ou certaines plus insignifiantes. Mais effectivement, cela ne changera pas la face géopolitique du monde de TW3. Par contre il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit d'essayer de comparer TW3 à Torment ou Fallout (ou BG, du coup), un jeu en monde ouvert aussi vaste, grand et long peut difficilement se comparer à un jeu plus "resserré", et un jeu ou l'on joue un perso créé(e) par des dévs ne peut se mesurer à un jeu ou le joueur créé son perso ou son équipe. Mais c'est mon avis perso  ::): .

----------


## Meuhoua

Bah dans les grandes lignes l'a construction de l’écriture de CD Project est très proche de celle de Bioware période KOTOR, ca a été le cas dans toute la trilogie des Witcher, ça se ressent juste un poil moins dans le 3 parce que l'openworld amène à plus papillonner les quêtes plutôt que de boucler les "hub" un par un.

----------


## Louck

*Patapon 2*

Bon ok, j'ai joué au 2 même si on ne me l'a pas trop recommandé. Disons que je savais plus trop quoi joué et je me suis dit "bon, pourquoi pas tenter le coup ?".

Pour faire simple, après avoir joué au premier, cette version doit être plutôt renommé "Patapon 1.5": C'est *exactement* la même chose que la première version. 
Le début du jeu ? Un copier-collé.
La fin ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Presque pareil, voir en beaucoup moins fun.


Les unités ? Pareil.
L'histoire ? Ils ont juste changer quelques mots sur le script.
Les ennemis ? Tous les boss sont revenus, avec aucune différence.
Les mini-games ? Ahahahahahahah. Oui.

...






Bon j'exagère un peu: tout le contenu du 1 a été repris, mais *en mieux*.
Il y a un peu plus de niveaux et de contenu. Par exemple, il y a maintenant une sorte de "niveau d'entrainement", qui est intéressant. C'est dommage qu'il y en a que deux zones de ce type, on aimerait en voir un peu plus.On affronte un ennemi différent, même si c'est semblable à ce qu'on a vu dans le précédent opus. Il y a un peu plus de variétés et de challenge. Il y a de nouveaux boss d'ailleurs, dont certains qui sont pas trop mal.En plus d'avoir d'autres types de patapons (dont des magiciens  ::lol:: ), le système d'évolution a été revu. C'est maintenant une sorte d'arbre d'évolution, dont il faut dépenser un certain nombre d'ingrédient pour évoluer (et pour débloquer d'autres types). Autant c'est plus intéressant, autant ca reste toujours aussi pénible: il faut toujours faire évoluer *chaque* patapon de l'armée, un par un. Sauf que chaque évolution apporte un simple niveau au patapon, et qu'il faut dépenser un certain nombre pour que le patapon puisse devenir un rarepon. Dans mon cas, aucun de mes patapon a atteint le niveau 5 (alors que le jeu nous vend qu'ils peuvent atteindre le niveau 10 pour de supers effets) et aucun est un rarepon, pour dire l'utilité du truc.Maintenant, il y a trois niveaux de difficultés pour les minigames. On débute au niveau 1, et il faut les enchaîner pour pouvoir atteindre le niveau 3, pour acquérir des ingrédients plus importants. C'est du coup un peu plus fun de faire ces mini-jeux, au moins pour atteindre le niveau max.Il y a de nouvelles commandes à exécuter, dont une très utile - le saut - et une autre cheaté - la dance qui annule tous les maux.

Le jeu a été simplifié: en ajout que certaines règles frustrantes ont été virés (dont la règle à la con de perdre un patapon pour toujours lorsqu'il se fait bouffer), il y a un niveau de difficulté et l'accès au mode Fever est beaucoup plus simple si le joueur exécute bien en rythme les commandes. Ce qui change, c'est que le joueur peut exécuter un rythme "parfait", qui permet à son héro d'exécuter une super-attaque dévastatrice. D'ailleurs, la victoire du jeu se repose sur ce dernier élément. Le mode Fever est devenu un automatisme dans ce jeu, et beaucoup moins signe de puissance qu'on avait dans le précédent jeu.

J'ai dit "héro" ? Il y a bien un héro dans ce jeu, qui est un patapon unique customisable - on définit le rôle qu'on souhaite - et qui peut porter un masque. Il est très important car c'est celui qui peut faire les plus gros dégâts de l'armée si le joueur joue bien en rythme.

Un mode multijoueurs est présent dans ce jeu, qui est intéressant. Mais il est fortement conseillé d'y jouer avec d'autres joueurs: en solo, c'est extrêmement difficile d'y arriver. Pourtant, c'est nécessaire pour pouvoir acquérir des ressources uniques.



Bref, Patapon 2, c'est Patapon 1 en mieux, avec des règles et du contenu mieux pensées. Cependant, une grosse partie du jeu est un copier-coller du premier opus, et le farming est beaucoup plus présent, surtout pour récupérer les meilleurs armes/armures du jeu (qui a plus d'importance que de faire évoluer les patapons). Je regrette enfin que la fin du jeu soit baclé: le boss n'est pas fun et les niveaux sont beaucoup moins diversifiés.



Pour résumer:
Si vous n'avez pas joué au premier Patapon, le deuxième opus est très bon.Si vous avez déjà joué au premier Patapon, le deuxième opus n'est vraiment pas terrible, il faut se retaper un début chiant pour pouvoir toucher au nouveau contenu du jeu, avant de voir que la fin du jeu a été bâclée. Tout ca pour voir qu'il y aura un autre jeu Patapon. *Encore*.

----------


## Haelnak

*Divinity Original Sin 2*

Achetez-le.

----------


## Zerger

*Deponia Doomsday*, qui rentre facilement dans la catégorie "Putain de génial"© que je décerne rarement. J'avais adoré la trilogie Deponia mais ce nouvel épisode est encore meilleur !  ::wub:: 

Que ce soit le scénario ou les énigmes, tout tourne autour de boucles temporelles! On passe notre temps à défaire le passé, à rejouer les mêmes séquences en ajoutant de petites variations qui permettront d'avoir des conséquences totalement différentes.
C'est totalement barré, tiré par les cheveux, ca frôle parfois l'incompréhensible... mais c'est justement cette folie qui rend ce jeu génial (on croirait mater du Rick et Morty), l'humour est toujours aussi détonant, les personnages aussi attachants et on peut même 

Spoiler Alert! 


voir les seins de Goal

  :Bave: 


_Comment finir la plupart des énigmes du jeu 
_Non plus sérieusement, les énigmes proposent la même difficulté qu'avant, je n'ai jamais vraiment ressenti le besoin de regarder les indices, et il y a beaucoup moins de mini-jeux chelous

Et j'ai adoré la conclusion du jeu qui cible clairement tous les fans qui exigeaient un Happy Ending pour Rufus.

Bref, si vous avez aimé Deponia, vous devez jouer à Doomsday !!  :;): 
Perso, j'ai le cerveau totalement en compote là, mais j'espère bien réussir à vraiment comprendre comment se finit cette super histoire

----------


## FrousT

> *Divinity Original Sin 2*
> 
> Achetez-le.


J'ai trop de jeu, j'ai pas de temps, mais ok  :Emo: 

Tu fais chié un peu quand même  ::(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avais adoré la trilogie Deponia mais ce nouvel épisode est encore meilleur ! 
> [...]
> Bref, si vous avez aimé Deponia, vous devez jouer à Doomsday !!


Toi aussi tu fais chié  ::(:  , arrêtez j'ai plus le temps pour ces conneries  :Boom:

----------


## esprex

> J'ai trop de jeu, j'ai pas de temps, mais ok 
> 
> Tu fais chié un peu quand même


Tu peux aussi attendre la version enhanced si tu es fort  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Toi aussi tu fais chié  , arrêtez j'ai plus le temps pour ces conneries


Les nichons de Goal bordel, la Fun Zone, les paradoxes temporels, la fin du monde, le fromage de chèvre  :Vibre:

----------


## Haelnak

> Tu peux aussi attendre la version enhanced si tu es fort


FrousT, fort. ::XD:: 
N'oublie pas que c'est un attaché de presse.

----------


## FrousT

C'est surtout qu'on va me l'offrir en principe, donc j'ai pas trop le choix  ::ninja::

----------


## DeadFish

> DDJ:

----------


## Haelnak



----------


## FrousT

> http://tof.cx/images/2017/09/20/101c...ddbb1426e5.gif


Je l'achète ce soir ou on me l'offre ce soir, je sais pas encore qui sera le plus rapide.

Je vois que rien ne vous échappe monsieur  :tired:  Archiviste àlakon  :tired:

----------


## DeadFish

Je relance d'un 



> *League of Legends*
> 
> Achetez-le.

----------


## FrousT

> *Dota 2*
> 
> Il est gratuit mais achetez-le.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

*Xcom 2* vanilla en Iron Man. Je comprend pas l'engouement autour du jeu. J'étais un grand fan de Enemy Unknown pour l'avoir torché à sa sortie, puis de Terror from the deep, ils avaient commencé à me perdre avec le premier Xcom et la le 2 - sans être un jeu de merde - ne m'évoque plus du tout les sensations de U:EU.

Ça reste un shooter tactique correct, mais au final la nécessité de progresser rapidement sur les maps, couplé à la mécanique de mouvement systématique à la révélation des packs de mobs pousse à un gameplay assez abérrant comparé à l'original imho. Ça, couplé aux loadouts sans grand intérêt, aux builds de soldats limités et à la partie base building complètement dépouillée me laissent un sentiment de déception. En plus leur jeu rame encore du cul.

Quand on pense que l'illustre ancêtre est sorti y'a plus de vingt piges et demeure quand même à la fois plus cohérent et plus ambitieux, y'a pas de quoi faire son kakou.  ::ninja:: 

Pour la peine je vais enchaîner avec xenonauts.  :tired:

----------


## Astasloth

> *Deponia Doomsday*
> 
> Bref, si vous avez aimé Deponia, vous devez jouer à Doomsday !! 
> Perso, j'ai le cerveau totalement en compote là, mais j'espère bien réussir à vraiment comprendre comment se finit cette super histoire


Hahaha, je l'ai fait cet été et je l'avais aussi recommandé.
C'est dommage que, mine de rien, il y ait pas mal de gens qui sont assez circonspects face à ce 4e opus juste parce que le jeu était une trilogie à la base. Ils ont peur que ça fasse réchauffé pour les avis que j'ai souvent entendus. 
Mais je plussoie : il faut le faire, il est vraiment génial. C'est vraiment l'occasion de s'éclater encore quelques heures avec Rufus et Goal.

----------


## Zerger

Ca ne fait pas réchauffé du tout, c'est limite un pré-sequel en fait ! Et vraiment, tout ce délire autour des boucles temporelles mérite le coup d'oeil. Il y a déjà eu les multiples personalités de Goal, les clônes de Rufus, mais là c'est un bon niveau au-dessus, certaines énigmes m'ont rappelé Zelda Majora's Mask

Et c'est bourré de clins d'oeil  ::P:  Ca me donne envie de refaire la Complete Journey pour mieux saisir certains trucs (mais j'ai pas le temps pour ça  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Nono

> *Xcom 2* vanilla en Iron Man. Je comprend pas l'engouement autour du jeu. J'étais un grand fan de Enemy Unknown pour l'avoir torché à sa sortie


Bah voilà, tu as compris l'engouement : ce sont des joueurs qui n'ont pas connu l'original.

----------


## Pitchblack

> *The witcher III*
> 
> Version courte : C'est, de très loin, le meilleur JDR du monde.
> (...).


_Question classique_ : Faut-il avoir joué les deux précédents pour apprécier ce troisième opus à sa juste valeur ?
(_si c'est utile de le savoir, j'ai lu le premier bouquin de la série_)

----------


## Illynir

Apprécier peut être pas mais étant donné que le contexte politique dépend directement de Witcher 1 et 2 et qu'on y retrouve quasiment tous les personnages, c'est hautement conseillé oui...

----------


## IriK

> _Question classique_ : Faut-il avoir joué les deux précédents pour apprécier ce troisième opus à sa juste valeur ?
> (_si c'est utile de le savoir, j'ai lu le premier bouquin de la série_)


Nope : j'ai vraiment pas aimer le 2 avant de l'oublier mais le 3 réussi bien de nous embarquer dans son univers sans y avoir été familier.

----------


## jlm76

> Sans spoil, et juste par curiosité, "Les Moires" c'est les 3 vieilles de la tapisserie, dans le marais, c'est ça? 
> Elles sont hyper bien foutues, et en même temps terrifiantes, on sent en elles des créatures primordiales


Oui c'est bien elles  ::wub:: 




> <--- Gothic 2


C'est vrai qu'il est excellent, mais coté graphismes The Witcher 3 est un chouia plus joli  :^_^: 
Gothic 3 est quand même plus jouable pour notre époque 





> Je n'ai jamais voulu craquer pour Witcher 3, parce que (outre ma carte graphique à changer)


Clairement il faut une CG qui suive (j'avais acheté une GTX1060 pour pouvoir y jouer)




> Est-ce que le combat est la seule option? La diplomatie, la ruse, l'enquête, l'exploration... est-ce que des quêtes se basent là-dessus sans se finir en bain de sang? Trouve-t-on des quêtes dépaysantes ?  Est-ce que nos choix ouvrent des portes et en ferment d'autres? A-t-on une réelle influence sur le monde du jeu?


Le combat est quand même très souvent la seule option mais il existe des quêtes sans combat je crois (ou alors des combats anecdotique mais qui n'est pas le contenu principal de la quête).  
Il y a par exemple à un moment une enquête à faire sur des meurtres, des gens à interroger, ...
Pour l'exploration, c'est toi qui décide de temps en temps de visiter du pays pour chercher par exemple des autels qui permettent d'obtenir un point de compétence, de libérer des villages abandonnées car infestés de monstres, ou bien de se balader pour le plaisir et tomber sur de nouvelles quêtes. De ce  coté là on est clairement gâté (ça vaut largement Skyrim pour les balades)
Les quêtes dépaysantes sont légions et toutes superbement mises en scène par des cinématique, j'ai rarement vu des quêtes aussi approfondies (comme dans Divinity original sin) et certains resteront gravées dans les mémoires (les quêtes du baron sanglant sont terribles !).
Pour l'influence sur le jeu, ca reste qu'un jeu, c'est sur que l'influence n'est pas si gigantesque que ça mais quand même, par exemple tu peux tuer ou non un personnage important (

Spoiler Alert! 


la sorcière Keira metz

) qui du coup viendra (ou non !) t'aider plus tard.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> _Question classique_ : Faut-il avoir joué les deux précédents pour apprécier ce troisième opus à sa juste valeur ?
> (_si c'est utile de le savoir, j'ai lu le premier bouquin de la série_)


Je pense qu'on peux jouer au 3 directement, même si effectivement comme le dit ...




> Apprécier peut être pas mais étant donné que le contexte politique dépend directement de Witcher 1 et 2 et qu'on y retrouve quasiment tous les personnages, c'est hautement conseillé oui...


Tout à fait, si tu as le temps (beaucoup !) et l'envie !!
Witcher 1 a du bien vieillir quand même coté combat !
Quand j'ai joué à Witcher 2  j'ai trouvé qu'il était incroyablement plus beau que le 1 !
Witcher 3 pulvérise le 1 et le 2 à tout point de vue ... Il est très nettement meilleur que les 2 autres (même si j'ai fini et adoré les 2 autres)

----------


## Sarha

> C'est vrai qu'il est excellent, mais coté graphismes The Witcher 3 est un chouia plus joli
> Gothic 3 est quand même plus jouable pour notre époque





> Quand j'ai joué à Witcher 2 j'ai trouvé qu'il était incroyablement plus beau que le 1 !


C'est vrai que pour un RPG les graphismes c'est l'essentiel  ::ninja::

----------


## jlm76

Pour toi peut-être pas, mais moi j'adore les balades, alors c'est quand même plus agréable de se balader dans Skyrim ou Witcher 3 que dans Gothic 2  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

Le monde de Gothic 3 est chouette à explorer. Bon c'est sur que graphiquement, ca ne fait pas le poids !

----------


## Momock

> Pour toi peut-être pas, mais moi j'adore les balades, alors c'est quand même plus agréable de se balader dans Skyrim ou Witcher 3 que dans Gothic 2


Il n'a pas parlé de ce qui essentiel pour toi (ou pour lui), mais de ce qui est essentiel pour un RPG.

Objectivement un RPG textuel ça marche, donc les graphisme ne sont littéralement pas essentiels pour un RPG.

----------


## William Vaurien

Pas vraiment besoin de jouer au 1 et au 2 à mon avis, c'est plus s'infliger une souffrance inutile. Le 1 est quand même un peu vieillot, avec beaucoup d'aller-retour dans des cartes couloirs. Le 2 m'a laissé un bon souvenir, à part quelques QTE un peu nazes... Mais rien qui empêche de prendre plaisir sur le 3.

En effet le jeu est orienté baston, mais certaines missions annexes peuvent se résoudre sans, ou alors demande de choisir un camps. Et comme le monde de Witcher n'est pas manichéen, il faut souvent choisir entre la peste et le choléra, ce qui est vraiment très appréciable. 

Ce n'est clairement pas un jeu à dialogues, les différents choix sont souvent cosmétiques, sans influence et sans importance, ce n'est pas son point fort.
Le combat est 'arcade' et se joue bien à la manette, ce qui ne plaira pas aux stratèges adeptes de la pause pour planifier une attaque avec son groupe de 6 persos.
Le développement du personnage est aussi un peu faible (pas des masses de possibilités dans les 3 arbres de progression), mais permet quand même de bien sentir la monté en puissance.

Je trouve qu'il exprime tout son potentiel dans l'exploration, avec des décors somptueux et une mise en scène fantastique. 
Les lumières, les couleurs, les ambiances, l'architecture, les lieux, les textures, les cinématiques, tout est parfaitement exécuté et m'a vraiment plongé dans un ailleurs fabuleux. 
Rien que pour cette immersion ce jeu vaut le détour. Battre la campagne durant les premières heures du jeu, se perdre dans cette immense région, découvrir des ruines, des villages et des forêts maudites  :Bave: 
Ensuite il y a les quêtes qui sont souvent intéressantes, avec beaucoup de détails très riches, même pour une petite sous-quête de 10 minutes. 
Et avec une pincée d'humour noir de Witcher et de bonnes cinématiques, c'est vraiment un régal.

Je trouve que le monde est beaucoup plus agréable à parcourir que Skyrim par exemple, c'est plus chaleureux, plus dépaysant, plus nostalgique et poétique aussi.

Je trouve par contre que la trame principal n'est pas toujours très cohérente, et que mes dernières dizaines d'heures on été laborieuses avec trop de petites quêtes moins intéressantes et avec de longues cinématiques et trop de combats lassant.
J'ai vraiment adoré les deux premier tiers du jeu, puis je me suis un peu forcé pour terminer. Je fais une grande pause avant de commencer les extensions  ::): 

Et pour la classification, on peut dire que c'est du action-rpg, finalement plus proche d'un GTA que d'un Baldur, mais c'est quand même un sacré monument du jeu vidéo. 
Et Gerald à plus de saveur à incarner qu'un guerrier lambda sans trop de personnalité que la plupart des RPG nous infligent.

----------


## Bus

> on peut dire que c'est du action-rpg, finalement plus proche d'un GTA que d'un Baldur, mais c'est quand même un sacré monument du jeu vidéo.


Ok, je sens que je serai déçu si je le prends plein tarif. J'attendrai alors. Le premier m'avait fait ce coup: quelques séquences intéressantes, mais finalement beaucoup trop d'action et trop peu du reste à mon goût. Mais bon, je le prendrai à bas prix, pour tâter un titre qui a quand même une sacrée réputation.

En tout cas merci à tous pour ces retours. Ce topic est vraiment bon.

----------


## Nono

> Pas vraiment besoin de jouer au 1 et au 2 à mon avis, c'est plus s'infliger une souffrance inutile. Le 1 est quand même un peu vieillot, avec beaucoup d'aller-retour dans des cartes couloirs. Le 2 m'a laissé un bon souvenir, à part quelques QTE un peu nazes... Mais rien qui empêche de prendre plaisir sur le 3.


Le 2, c'est quand même beaucoup d'allers et retours, dans des cartes peut-être encore plus petites que celles du 1 (et il n'y a que 3 zones). J'ai été déçu par le côté "timbre poste" des zones à explorer.

Et j'ai également préféré l'univers du 1. Il y a moins de guest star, moins de têtes couronnées. Au lieu de ça, on est confronté en permanence à un univers qui pue l'ignorance crasse, et qui permet à certains d'établir corruption, racisme et obscurantisme. Ce qui aboutira à des villages rasés, une guerre civile, et des tas de réjouissances du genre.

Dans le 2, seul Flotsam (et son dictateur local) se rapproche de cette ambiance. Je me sentais vraiment concerné par le destin de ses habitants.
Les Chapitre 2 et 3, c'est essentiellement de la manœuvre politique. L'intrigue se fait rattraper par toutes les prestigieuses apparitions du jeu. Il s'agit de pouvoir royal, de cercle des sorcières, de menace Nilfgaardienne. C'est très bien raconté, mais les à côtés sont moins nombreux et nous éloignent des premières victimes des conflits : le peuple.

Heureusement, le 3 a littéralement fait volé en éclat l'échelle du jeu, et on retrouve un peu des deux mondes.

----------


## Bibik

Ce que je retiens du premier c'est sa lonnnnngue et ennuyeuse introduction dans une map pas folichonne (les alentours de Wizyma aka random village sans personnalité). Le second passait effectivement mieux avec Flotsam. Ah oui, et le fait que Geralt même en mode ultra passif est un sacré tombeur, une vraie pub pour Axe.

----------


## banditbandit

*The Crow's Eye*


Soit disant un jeu d'horreur psychologique, mais c'est surtout un jeu d'enquête, de plateforme et de puzzles.

Vous êtes un jeune homme qui part à la recherche de son père détective qui enquêtait sur de mystérieuses disparitions dans une université de médecine. L'histoire est relativement simple avec une bonne narration et des dialogues réussis.

Ça se passe dans les années 50 avec un style rétro très chouette, et une DA qui n'est pas sans faire penser à Bioshock, notamment l'interface ou encore les points de sauvegarde un peu dans le genre des jardins d'Eden, et outre la vue à la première personne, le fait aussi d'utiliser des seringues pour se booster, mais surtout les log sous forme de vieux magnétos.  :;):  
Malheureusement les performances graphiques ne suivent pas toujours, on a des zones très sombres qui affichent des pixels dégueulasses (heureusement on a toujours une source de lumière à sa disposition), un aliasing assez présent, parfois de grosses chutes de performance.

Je m'attendais à un jeu dans le style Amnesia mais le jeu peine a procurer la moindre angoisse (

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf sur des sauts qui peuvent vous faire bien suer...

), ya bien quelques tentatives de "perturber" le joueur mais hélas ça tombe à plat, c'est surtout bien vide même si ça s'améliore sur la fin.
Les puzzles sont simple (

Spoiler Alert! 


je dirais presque casu

), parfois on a juste besoin de tester plusieurs combinaisons pour trouver la bonne, les phases de plateforme (entre half-life et portal, on utilse un genre de gravity gun et une seringue de boost) sont parfois artificiellement difficiles parce qu'on arrive pas à agripper cette putain d'échelle... Mais elles sont dans l'ensemble réussis et nombreuses, si vous n'aimez la plateforme ni allez pas.
Le système de hack est sympa et le craft aussi même si le fait de pouvoir fabriquer ses propres cartes n'apporte aucun avantage (c'est relativement grand mais plutôt linéaire difficile de se perdre)
Quelques niveaux sont particulièrement agréables, les "flashback", l'auditorium, les extérieurs, les derniers niveaux. La bande son est discrète et efficace. Le doublage est excellent est apporte vraiment un plus à l'histoire.

Au final un jeu agréable et relativement long, on peut regretter le manque d'ambiance et la finition qui laisse à désirer. Le jeu vient de sortir sous-titré en français, là encore c'est bien dans l'ensemble mais ya pas mal de fautes et d'oublis.

----------


## ShotMaster

C'est "expliqué" par le Lore. Les sorceleurs sont stériles et réputés pour être des bêtes au pieu. S'pas moi c'est dit dans le jeu hein.

----------


## Jagerden

Je viens de terminer *Far Cry Primal*.

Acheté il y a un mois pour pas cher, après m'être dit que Far Cry 5 à l'air sympa. Bon mon dernier far cry c'était le 3 (qui était plutôt pas mal), donc le coup de la carte copier-coller entre le 4 et primal ne m'a pas dérangé.

Ce Far Cry Primal était juste excellent. Un vrai coup de coeur.  ::love:: 

Bon graphiquement au début l'anti aliasing complètement pourri fait bien peur, le jeu est moche à distance. Mais en fabriquant un reshade, je fini par arriver à un excellent rendu avec enfin un arrière plan propre et agréable à regarder  ::lol:: .

Je l'ai fait direct en survival-extreme, et l'immersion était juste fabuleuse, on ressent vraiment la peur des bêtes, de la nuit, le bonheur immense d'être auprès d'un feu de camp. J'ai passé de long moment collé à un brasier, regardant les yeux des prédateurs briller dans le noir, tremblant à l'idée de faire juste quelques pas loin du feu  ::O: . Puis de jour croiser un groupe de hyène me faisait courir vite, les loups me terrifiaient, et la première fois que je croise un ours, qui débarque dans un petit village, tuant un pêcheur voulant s'enfuir, c'était dantesque.

Puis on avance dans le jeu, l'évolution est progressive, et assez bien rendue. Les premières chasses aux loups la nuit (bien flippante pour les premières "j'y vais, j'y vais pas", et oui j'ai découvert très (trop) tardivement dans le jeu le fait de pouvoir faire peur aux bêtes avec une arme enflammée... :Facepalm: ), puis les premières captures d'animaux qui aident grandement.

L'attaque de camps fortifiés en mode camouflage, avec la chouette pour bien repérer les patrouilles, cacher les corps dans les buissons, ne faire surtout aucun bruit, et ce brave jaguar si efficace pour tuer discretement une sentinelle éloignée. C'était vraiment efficace comme gameplay. Les combats aussi étaient bien réussis, vive l'arc court qui au final est le meilleur arc pour enchaîner vite les tirs à la tête (à la souris bien sur  :Indeed: ), le javelot jouissif à utiliser, en le lançant au corps à corps, puis se ruant sur le corps pour le récupérer et le lancer à nouveau.

Et vers la fin, on devient quand même bien puissant, la nuit ne fait plus du tout peur, étant soi-même le prédateur le plus dangereux. Et de toute façon même si on croise un tigre, il s'enfuit à la vue de notre dent-de-sabre légendaire. On enchaîne les camps, les quêtes, avec un petit sentiment de lassitude répétitive. Je commence à voir quelques défauts, comme les villages dans le jeux, qui au final sont vides. Et tout les lieux importants en fait, complètement vides car servant à une quête (qui les remplit du coup). C'est dommage car graphiquement c'est réussi et immersif, mais au bout du 8eme village/grotte/abri très réussi visuellement, mais vide, avec juste les torches et feux de camps allumés, ça donne brise un peu l'immersion.

Puis vient le drame, je tombe d'une falaise, et mon ours balafré fait le tour pour me rejoindre, il ramène un copain mammouth, qui l'écrase, puis  me piétine en quelques secondes. Réveil au camps, inventaire des animaux, ours balafré mort et bien sur impossible d'en dresser un autre car il était unique (mode survival : les animaux meurent définitivement).

 ::O: 

Assez foireux le game-design pour le coup. Bref, _le grand ours est mort, je reste avec son esprit ! Il me donne sa force et sa puissance !_ Et passe en mode facile pour finir le jeu.

Je découvre du coup un nouvel aspect du jeu, les combat corps à corps en mode bourrin, sympa comme tout. Ca change de l'extreme où une seule flèche et on est à moitié mort. Je rase les derniers camps et les deux boss principaux (où je pense j'aurais pleurer du sang en mode extrême) et termine cette aventure.

J'ai particulièrement aimé le réalisme pour le coté tribal, avec ce respect profond de la conscience animale quand on prend sa vie. Par exemple le chaman même quand il sacrifie la souris pour son sang dans le premier rituel, ça dure à peine une seconde, mais il marque une pause et un signe de la tête pour la souris, la remerciant. C'est vraiment bien vu de la part des dev.  :Clap: 

Pareil pour la fin du boss Udam, assez touchante et humaine. Ou le héros lui souhaite de partir dans l'autre monde en paix. Bon la sorcière tarée izila elle aura une fin un peu plus violente  ::siffle:: .


Excellent voyage dans la préhistoire ! Bravo à Ubi pour ce jeu et le thème.

----------


## Nono

> Ce que je retiens du premier c'est sa lonnnnngue et ennuyeuse introduction dans une map pas folichonne (les alentours de Wizyma aka random village sans personnalité).


De la personnalité, il y en a pourtant, mais c'est plutôt dans les personnages qu'il faut la chercher.

----------


## banditbandit

*Hal-Life: C.A.G.E.D.*



C'est de l'ancien voir de l'ancêtre, le vénérable moteur du 1er Half-Life.

Le jeu est court et assez difficile, assez chouette visuellement, avec une bonne musique.

Bref, c'était sympa.  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Nelly Cootalot: The Fowl Fleet*, un très bon point'n click (suite de *Nelly Cootalot: Spoonbeaks Ahoy!*, gratuit et déjà plutôt réussi).

Les graphismes et animations sont globalement réussis. Les voix (VO uniquement) et les musiques aussi. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'histoire franchement palpitante, mais les dialogues sont très bons, souvent assez comiques. Pour ce qui est des puzzles, ils sont bien pensés, bien que sans doute un peu facile.

En tout cas, je recommande si vous aimez le genre !

[Edit]
Et dans la foulée, j'ai terminé *Dirty Split*, un autre point'n click. Celui-ci est gratuit mais la qualité est au rendez-vous. Une enquête sur un meurtre qui dure 1h30. Les graphismes sont biens, l'histoire, les dialogues et les puzzles aussi. Je recommande aussi  ::):

----------


## Gloppy

> Je viens de terminer *Far Cry Primal*.
> [...]
> Je l'ai fait direct en survival-extreme, et l'immersion était juste fabuleuse, on ressent vraiment la peur des bêtes, de la nuit, le bonheur immense d'être auprès d'un feu de camp. J'ai passé de long moment collé à un brasier, regardant les yeux des prédateurs briller dans le noir, tremblant à l'idée de faire juste quelques pas loin du feu . Puis de jour croiser un groupe de hyène me faisait courir vite, les loups me terrifiaient, et la première fois que je croise un ours, qui débarque dans un petit village, tuant un pêcheur voulant s'enfuir, c'était dantesque.
> [...]
> Assez foireux le game-design pour le coup. Bref, _le grand ours est mort, je reste avec son esprit ! Il me donne sa force et sa puissance !_ Et passe en mode facile pour finir le jeu.
> [...]
> Excellent voyage dans la préhistoire ! Bravo à Ubi pour ce jeu et le thème.


Chouette avis sur ce jeu qui m'avait également bien plu, malgré son côté effectivement répétitif. Ton excuse totalement raccord pour passer en mode facile m'a fait marrer  ::):

----------


## SDiscount

Tiens, je viens poser quelques avis ici. 

Ça fait un bon moment que je n'avais plus vraiment joué, et vu que j'ai un peu beaucoup de temps en ce moment, je m'y remets.

Je viens donc de finir pour la première fois de mon existence *System Shock 2*. Je l'ai trouvé plutôt sympathique et j'ai dû louper un paquet de subtilités de gameplay. 
Je relancerai probablement une partie si je m'en sens le courage.

Je n'ai pas touché à Deus Ex depuis un moment (depuis sa sortie en fait  ::ninja:: ), mais je trouve System Shock 2 légèrement inférieur, notamment en matière de variété des situations et aussi d'ambiance. Faut dire que je m’attendais à un truc un peu flippant et que, même si l'ambiance sonore est assez réussie, la 3D de l'époque a quand même mal vieilli et casse un peu le trip.

Mais j'ai pris plaisir à le terminer en tout cas.


Du coup j'ai enchaîné avec un début de partie de System Shock premier du nom (ça va être plus compliqué pour mes yeux, là...  :ouaiouai:  mais je trouve l'ambiance bien meilleure que dans le second) et Arx Fatalis, que je n'ai jamais faits non plus.

----------


## jlm76

> Je viens donc de finir pour la première fois de mon existence *System Shock 2*


Qu'est ce que j'avais adoré ce jeu  ::love:: 
Et la rencontre avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


le docteur Polito

 restera gravé dans ma mémoire à tout jamais  :Emo: 
Tu sais qu'il existe un mod pour le rendre un (tout petit) peu plus beau ?




> Du coup j'ai enchaîné avec un début de partie de System Shock premier du nom et Arx Fatalis, que je n'ai jamais faits non plus.


Arx fatalis j'avais adoré aussi, mais il a du quand même sacrément vieillir !!!!
Du même éditeur, et puisqu'on est dans les antiquités, tu as déjà fait Dark Messiah of Might and Magic ?

----------


## Zodex

Comme SDiscount, je préfère grandement l'ambiance du premier System Shock au deuxième. J'ai hâte de voir arriver le _remake_ qui m'a l'air très fidèle.

----------


## SDiscount

@jlm76 : oui, j'ai installé des mods pour System Shock 2 et aussi pour Arx Fatalis.

Pour ce qui est des graphismes, oui, ça a vieilli (les premiers sprites en 3D sont un tout petit peu trop anguleux  ::ninja:: ) mais dans l'ensemble ce n'est pas si désagréable que ça. Et au moins c'est propre.

J'ai pensé à Dark Messiah aussi, auquel je n'ai jamais touché non plus mais dont je connais la bonne réputation. Il est probable que j'y joue ensuite si j'ai encore du temps.

@Zodex : du coup, je me demande si ça ne vaut pas plutôt le coup d'attendre le remake que de s'abimer les yeux sur le premier et sa fenêtre de jeu minuscule (je sais qu'on peut l'agrandir, mais l'interface est tellement à l'ouest...  :ouaiouai: ).

----------


## Drakkoone

> @jlm76 : oui, j'ai installé des mods pour System Shock 2 et aussi pour Arx Fatalis.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des graphismes, oui, ça a vieilli (les premiers sprites en 3D sont un tout petit peu trop anguleux ) mais dans l'ensemble ce n'est pas si désagréable que ça. Et au moins c'est propre.
> 
> J'ai pensé à Dark Messiah aussi, auquel je n'ai jamais touché non plus mais dont je connais la bonne réputation. Il est probable que j'y joue ensuite si j'ai encore du temps.
> 
> @Zodex : du coup, je me demande si ça ne vaut pas plutôt le coup d'attendre le remake que de s'abimer les yeux sur le premier et sa fenêtre de jeu minuscule (je sais qu'on peut l'agrandir, mais l'interface est tellement à l'ouest... ).


Mais non, sur la version Enhanced Edition, tu as de meilleurs resolutions, le plein écran et le mouse look.

----------


## Zodex

> @Zodex : du coup, je me demande si ça ne vaut pas plutôt le coup d'attendre le remake que de s'abimer les yeux sur le premier et sa fenêtre de jeu minuscule (je sais qu'on peut l'agrandir, mais l'interface est tellement à l'ouest... ).


J'approuve mon voisin du dessus, la version _Enhanced_ n'est pas trop désagréable à jouer, si on a un minimum l'habitude de jouer à des vieilleries.
De plus, si tu veux attendre la nouvelle version, t'as intérêt à être sacrément patient!!

----------


## Valenco

*Firewatch*

Très jolie histoire. Les dialogues et le jeu des acteurs sont globalement réussis. Tout est très introspectif. Ce sont à la fois de belles ballades dans les paysages très réussis et un suspense qui a bien fonctionné sur moi. La partie se boucle en quelques heures (un peu moins de cinq pour moi). De plus, c'est l'un des rares jeux où j'ai vraiment fait attention au choix de mes réponses (sous forme de QCM) pendant les dialogues.

Une belle découverte pour moi qui n'avait jamais pratiqué ce genre de jeu.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

*Tomb Raider (2013)*

Tout le monde l'a déjà fini ici sans doute... 

C'était très bien, du grand spectacle, je ne me suis pas ennuyé et je n'avais aucun mal pour en faire un petit morceau de temps en temps (contrairement à d'autres jeux où je dois réfléchir à ce que j'étais en train de faire avant ma dernière sauvegarde...). 
Les cinématiques et la musique sont bien adaptées aussi je trouve, ainsi que le doublage Français pour la plupart des personnages. 
Je me demande pourquoi j'ai mis plusieurs années avant de réellement m'y mettre. Sans doute pas mon type de jeu à l'époque. 
Là ce soir, je rageais sur* Cuphead* alors après avoir tenté 20 fois le même boss en vain, ça m'a fait du bien de retourner sur *Tomb Raider* et de finir cette histoire (et merci aux nombreuses sauvegardes automatiques!!!  ::): 

Maintenant, reste plus qu'à continuer avec la suite!

----------


## Valenco

> *Tomb Raider (2013)*
> 
> Tout le monde l'a déjà fini ici sans doute... 
> 
> C'était très bien, du grand spectacle, je ne me suis pas ennuyé et je n'avais aucun mal pour en faire un petit morceau de temps en temps (contrairement à d'autres jeux où je dois réfléchir à ce que j'étais en train de faire avant ma dernière sauvegarde...). 
> Les cinématiques et la musique sont bien adaptées aussi je trouve, ainsi que le doublage Français pour la plupart des personnages. 
> Je me demande pourquoi j'ai mis plusieurs années avant de réellement m'y mettre. Sans doute pas mon type de jeu à l'époque. 
> Là ce soir, je rageais sur* Cuphead* alors après avoir tenté 20 fois le même boss en vain, ça m'a fait du bien de retourner sur *Tomb Raider* et de finir cette histoire (et merci aux nombreuses sauvegardes automatiques!!! 
> 
> Maintenant, reste plus qu'à continuer avec la suite!


Autant j'ai bien aimé celui-là, autant le suivant me gonfle (je parle au présent parce que j'ai une partie en cours que je reprends de temps en temps).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le suivant j'ai l'impression qu'il y a... comment dire... trop de tout. Ils se sont dispersé.

Et la quête principale m'inspire moins. Tu n'es plus dans le trip "Lara se bat pour sauver son équipe".

Ah, et le personnage principal "mal rasé, calme, qui parle doucement, mais super balaise" repompé sans originalité sur Aragorn, ça m'a saoûlé.

Bref j'ai mis en pause depuis 6 mois.

----------


## jeanviens

Fini mon premier run de *Deus ex Mankind Divided* (PC)

Comme j'ai pas d'inspiration, on va faire ça avec des + et des - :

+ Ambiance sonore extra (LE point fort du jeu, l'ambiance en général)
+ Retrouver le gameplay de deus ex HR que j'aimais bien (mélange d'infiltration, discussion, combat,...)
+ c'est beau (direction artistique splendide, et techniquement ça tient la route)
+ le hub de Prague, agréable et intéressant
+ les quêtes secondaires et points d’intérêt, dont une vraiment intéressante (bon au final il semble que j'ai raté 4 missions secondaires, on verra ça en new game +)

= J'aurais aimé un 2e hub, comme hengsha dans le premier
= un fin qui laisse trop de questions sans réponse, on voit effectivement qu'une suite était prévue
= plus court que Deus Ex HR, j'ai l'impression

? pas encore d'avis sur le new game +, que je vais essayer. On peut débloquer tous les praxis ?
? Pas encore fait les 3 DLC ni le mode breach, on verra ce que ça donne


- Les plantages au démarrage, résolu pour ma part en désinstallant les DLC. SCANDALEUX ! c'est pas acceptable pour un AAA d'avoir de tels problèmes. Un seul plantage en jeu sur +/- 20 h, par contre. LE GROS point noir du jeu selon moi

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci pour vos retours sur la suite des aventures de Lara. Je vais attendre un peu avant de m'y mettre alors...

----------


## wiotts

Fini *Templar Battleforce*.
Un jeu de tactique/combat d'escouade en case par case tour par tour.
Sympathique, des talents nombreux pour personnaliser nos combattants, du placement et de la tactique au niveau de difficulté bien dosé. Je ne regrette pas les 26h passées.
En revanche, il manque un "truc" pour me faire continuer en new game+.
Il n'y a rien en dehors des phases de combats, les tours IA sont assez long (des dizaines et dizaines d'unités ennemies à regarder se déplacer à l'autre bout de la carte.

Fini également *XCOM ennemy unknown*
Là en revanche, je l'ai fini en difficulté normale (+iron man) en 2 jours, et j'ai relancé direct en difficulté classique, et je n'arrive pas au bout.
Vraiment un jeu que j'aurais du lancé avant, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'étais passé à côté !

----------


## bichoco

> Fini mon premier run de *Deus ex Mankind Divided* (PC)
> 
> Comme j'ai pas d'inspiration, on va faire ça avec des + et des - :
> 
> + Ambiance sonore extra (LE point fort du jeu, l'ambiance en général)
> + Retrouver le gameplay de deus ex HR que j'aimais bien (mélange d'infiltration, discussion, combat,...)
> + c'est beau (direction artistique splendide, et techniquement ça tient la route)
> + le hub de Prague, agréable et intéressant
> + les quêtes secondaires et points d’intérêt, dont une vraiment intéressante (bon au final il semble que j'ai raté 4 missions secondaires, on verra ça en new game +)
> ...


Je l'ai fini il y a quelques jours et j'ai beaucoup aimé... comme les précédents (hormis le 2  :Gerbe:  )
Par autant beaucoup l'ont qualifié de Deus Ex Hr 1.2 et c'est justifié, ils n'ont pas cherché a corriger les soucis de maniabilité du 1er (lourdeur du perso, bug de la fonction couverture qui de temps en temps ne marche pas, etc.) et le l'utilisation des armes pas top.
Après le level design est meilleur et il y a un réel effort sur l'écriture des quêtes secondaires, très réussi pour la plupart (j'imagine que tu parle de 

Spoiler Alert! 


 l’enquête sur le recycleur

).

Dommage qu'on ne connaîtra jamais la fin de l'histoire.... surtout vu la "surprise" après le générique de fin.

----------


## jeanviens

@ bichoco : Oui je parle bien de cette quête secondaire là.

Oui, pour la fin, d'autant que l'on ne connait pas toutes les personnes parmi celles présentes.

----------


## Kl4w

*Cuphead* : Commencé et fini dans le weekend en 6h15 environ et 160 morts. 
Perso j'ai adoré : toute la partie artistique est exceptionnelle, avec des détails et des références dans tous les coins, le gameplay est millimétré et jamais injuste, les boss sont pour la plupart mémorables, ... 
Rien à jeter pour moi, à part peut être quelques phases run'n'gun, mais même à ce niveau il y en a des vraiment sympas passé le premier monde (et puis il n'y en a que 6 dans tout le jeu je crois, ça se fait vite  ::o:  ).

----------


## SDiscount

> Mais non, sur la version Enhanced Edition, tu as de meilleurs resolutions, le plein écran et le mouse look.


C'est à celle-là que je joue. J'ignorais que l'ancienne était pire.  ::P: 

Non, mais je continuerai, de toute façon je trouve l'ambiance vraiment réussie.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> *Cuphead* : Commencé et fini dans le weekend en 6h15 environ et 160 morts. 
> Perso j'ai adoré : toute la partie artistique est exceptionnelle, avec des détails et des références dans tous les coins, le gameplay est millimétré et jamais injuste, les boss sont pour la plupart mémorables, ... 
> Rien à jeter pour moi, à part peut être quelques phases run'n'gun, mais même à ce niveau il y en a des vraiment sympas passé le premier monde (et puis il n'y en a que 6 dans tout le jeu je crois, ça se fait vite  ).


 ::o: 

Moi en presque 2h de jeu, je n'arrive toujours pas à battre mon premier boss en 'regular'...

----------


## La Chouette

Copier-coller de mon message sur le topic de l'event du backlog :




> J'ouvre le bal en finissant *Another World*.
> 
> C'était court, et c'était mauvais. Commençons par ce qu'on voit tout de suite : les graphismes. Ce remaster, sorti en 2013, arrive avec ses graphismes "HD" à faire moins beau que le pixel art de 1991. Heureusement, on peut d'une touche passer de l'un à l'autre.
> 
> Ensuite, les contrôles : touches fléchées pour se déplacer, Ctrl pour sprinter (et tirer, lorsque l'on ne bouge pas), Shift pour sauter. Avec un temps de latence vachement long lorsque l'on veut sauter ou tirer, ce qui a causé pas mal de morts.
> 
> Enfin, le jeu lui-même : c'est du putain de die and retry de merde avec un level design affreux. Des salles avec des pièges que rien n'annonce, des salles avec des décors brisables (et que tu dois briser) qui non seulement ne sortent pas du lot, mais en plus sont identiques à d'autres décors qui eux ne sont pas brisables (faut y penser, à tirer sur le chandelier placé avec ses deux copains dans une énième salle vide). Les portes verrouillées sont identiques en apparence aux portes à ouverture automatique (combien de fois je me suis pris un tir de laser parce qu'une porte a décidé de s'ouvrir), et surtout, c'est labyrinthique, avec des checkpoints immondes. J'ai dû regarder une soluce pour le passage de la grotte. En effet, tu peux résoudre une énigme avec de l'eau dans cette grotte et ainsi atteindre la ville. Mais si tu le fais, le checkpoint restera au début de la grotte, peu importe où tu iras ensuite. Puisqu'il faut, avant de résoudre cette énigme, sauter dans un trou (alors que tous les autres trous dans lesquels je suis tombé étaient des pièges mortels, on se demande bien pourquoi j'aurais spontanément sauté dans celui-là) et aller briser un mur plus loin. Après ça seulement tu peux résoudre l'énigme et aller dans la ville avec des checkpoints actualisés. Et c'est comme ça tout le long du jeu. N'oublions pas les lasers scriptés pour ne pas vous toucher dans certaines scènes alors que dans d'autres, tu meurs si tu ne les évites pas. Ainsi que le passage aquatique scripté. Vous pouvez rester autant de temps que vous voulez dans les trois premières pièces inondées sans vous noyer, mais si vous allez dans la quatrième pièce sans reprendre de l'air dans la troisième, vous mourez. Parce qu'apparemment, une jauge d'oxygène correcte, c'était trop difficile à faire.
> 
> Un très bon point, cependant : le flingue. Il fait pew pew, en le chargeant un peu, il fait apparaître un bouclier, et en le chargeant beaucoup, il tire très fort. Ca donne des combats assez sympas. C'est juste dommage que ça ne soit jamais expliqué en jeu et qu'on ne puisse se rendre compte de ces fonctions (nécessaires à la progression) qu'en se faisant défoncer par les ennemis qui les utilisent.
> ...

----------


## Kaede

Le micmac des checkpoints est un problème présent dans l'original. J'en avais aussi fait les frais à l'époque, dommage ce remake n'ait pas corrigé ça.

Par contre je pense que tu fais un mauvais procès au jeu lorsque tu le juges systématiquement avec des critères d'aujourd'hui.
Les jeux étaient fournis avec des manuels. On dirait que tu as oublié que les tutoriaux (parfois trop envahissants) d'aujourd'hui, ce n'était absolument pas la norme dans les années 90, même sur console.

Sans condescendance aucune : tu as commencé à t'intéresser aux jeux video vers quelle année ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Le micmac des checkpoints est un problème présent dans l'original. J'en avais aussi fait les frais à l'époque, dommage ce remake n'ait pas corrigé ça.
> 
> Par contre je pense que tu fais un mauvais procès au jeu lorsque tu le juges systématiquement avec des critères d'aujourd'hui.
> Les jeux étaient fournis avec des manuels. On dirait que tu as oublié que les tutoriaux (parfois trop envahissants) d'aujourd'hui, ce n'était absolument pas la norme dans les années 90, même sur console.
> 
> Sans condescendance aucune : tu as commencé à t'intéresser aux jeux video vers quelle année ?


Sauf que le remaster n'a que ça en guise de manuel. Il est extrêmement facile de manquer le fait que charger l'arme à moitié crée un bouclier. Alors que c'aurait été très simple de rajouter deux mots sur cet écran.

 J'ai commencé à jouer à des jeux vidéos en 2000. Sur NES, Megadrive et Gameboy. J'ai aussi, assez récemment, fini le Kid Icarus originel sur ma 3DS, et je l'ai beaucoup aimé. J'apprécie les vieux jeux. Mais là, Another World fait comme beaucoup de mauvais jeux de l'époque : une difficulté injuste pour te faire croire que le jeu est plus long qu'il ne l'est vraiment. Tu passes ton temps à retraverser des pièces suite à une mort qui n'était pas de  ta faute parce que le checkpoint était loin. Tout ça n'a rien de fun. Et c'est dommage, parce que les combats, eux, sont bien trouvés, une fois que tu sais comment ils fonctionnent. Le jeu a des qualités, mais ses défauts sont bien trop nombreux pour que le jeu soit appréciable

----------


## Kaede

T'inquiète je comprends ton point de vue  :;):  Accessibilité ou pas, il faut reconnaître que le jeu paye une partie de son côté cinématique en jouabilité.

Tu m'intrigues, tu voulais dire que tu as commencé à jouer sur émulateurs ou sur consoles d'occasion ? (en 2000, ça faisait un sacré bout de temps que la plupart des joueurs avaient enterré la Megadrive, la NES et la Game Boy).

----------


## La Chouette

> T'inquiète je comprends ton point de vue  Accessibilité ou pas, il faut reconnaître que le jeu paye une partie de son côté cinématique en jouabilité.
> 
> Tu m'intrigues, tu voulais dire que tu as commencé à jouer sur émulateurs ou sur consoles d'occasion ? (en 2000, ça faisait un sacré bout de temps que la plupart des joueurs avaient enterré la Megadrive, la NES et la Game Boy).


Les vieilles consoles de mes parents. Ma première console neuve, c'était une GBA en 2002 (ce qui m'a fait faire un sacré bond dans le temps)

----------


## sebarnolds

Sûr que sans la nostalgie Another World n'a aucun intérêt. Je l'aime bien, mais je sais bien que ça ne sert à rien d'essayer de faire tout le jeu sans soluce.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Mais avec la nostalgie, rien que de réentendre le chargement et le tir du laser..... ou de voir ses déplacements et ses sauts...  :Bave:

----------


## La Chouette

> Mais avec la nostalgie, rien que de réentendre le chargement et le tir du laser..... ou de voir ses déplacements et ses sauts...


Va d'ailleurs falloir m'expliquer pourquoi la position du clampin à l'arrêt c'est la position du flamant rose.

----------


## Goji

Je viens de terminer *Hob*, mais sans avoir récolté tous les bonus/upgrades. Le truc bien c'est que le jeu sauvegarde juste avant la scène de fin, je suis donc invité à le faire si je le désire.
Un très bon petit Zelda juste assez long, 15 heures pour ma part mais j'ai galéré à 2 endroits pour trouver la suite de mes pérégrinations.
Graphiquement je l'ai trouvé superbe, son gameplay est au poil et les petits soucis de caméra sont pardonnés.
Je conseille fortement aux amateurs de Zelda-like.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Borderlands*. C'était assez fun, mais très répétitif. J'avoue : j'ai dû faire quelques pauses (et faire quelques point'n clicks pour me changer les idées) et sur la fin, j'ai foncé à travers certaines zones (merci Lilith et son aptitude spéciale). Je ferai les DLCs, mais pas tout de suite.

----------


## FrousT

Terminé *MGS V : Phantom Pain*.

Super jeu, voir même un grand jeu j'ai envie de dire, mais souvent trop long avec plein de concept pour rallonger artificiellement la durée de vie mais à part ça j'ai vraiment adoré ce "dernier" Metal Gear. Tout est intelligent et bien pensé, avec une certaine sensation de liberté, de pouvoir choisir entre les différentes façon de réussir une mission ou de tuer un soldat ::wub:: 

Du coup niveau gameplay c'est top, au niveau ambiance et cinématique c'est du super top, au niveau scénario bon c'est pas super top mais c'est compréhensible suite au départ précipité de Sir Kojima.

Et puis Quiet elle est trop choupinou  :Mellow2:  (no spoil) Et enfin j'ai maté tout plein de vidéo sur le résumé de la saga et bien j'avais loupé un paquet de truc (dans la mesure où j'avais uniquement fait le MGS1&2 alors que la trame principal ce passe dans les épisodes 3&4) et bien c'était super intéressant  ::o: 

Maintenant je peux craquer mes RTT pour jouer comme un alcoolique à Divinity 2  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

> Maintenant je peux craquer mes RTT pour jouer comme un alcoolique à Divinity 2


Merde, j'avais lu "jouer un alcoolique dans Divinity 2", du coup je comptait ressortir *No Truce with the Furies*...
Comme tout homme de goût tu es abonné à CPC, tu te souviendras donc du _A Venir_ de Izual dans le numéro 352 (en archive gratuite sur CPC.com sinon) et de l'autre _A Venir_ de La Rédaction ( :tired: ) dans le numéro 365.

M'enfin ma blague tombe à l'eau 

Spoiler Alert! 


(de vie, évidemment)

.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Only english  :Emo: 
J'espère qu'il y aura une traduction, quand même, ça semble vraiment génial ce No Truce.

----------


## Zodex

Ah je n'avais pas fait gaffe, c'est pas un critère pour moi. Mais je comprends que ça soit chiant pour certaines personnes, surtout pour un jeu pareil, faut juste espérer que cela change, et/ou que des gentils bénévoles fassent une traduc' après la sortie!

----------


## DeadFish

Le volet enquête, il y a un système intéressant derrière ou c'est bêtement de la chasse au pixel et du baratin ?

----------


## slymngk62

pardonner aux autres quand vous avez cela  ::wub::

----------


## Zodex

> Le volet enquête, il y a un système intéressant derrière ou c'est bêtement de la chasse au pixel et du baratin ?


Ça passe beaucoup (BEAUCOUP) par du dialogue apparemment. Pas uniquement avec des pnj, mais aussi avec le narrateur ou avec tes compétences, par lesquels tu peux te faire engueuler, entre autre.
Honnêtement, ça a l'air bien taré, mais bien profond aussi, pas juste un délire "on met n'importe quoi dans notre jeu pour la golerie".

----------


## Kl4w

J'ai fini *Hellblade* de mon côté, en environ 6h.

Je suis assez partagé, même si au final j'ai quand même vraiment aimé le jeu.
Graphiquement c'est inégal, souvent superbe, parfois franchement dégueulasse (ces textures de roche à vomir alors qu'il y en a partout sans déconner...).
A côté de ça l'ambiance est assez exceptionnelle, que ce soit grâce à la mise en scène, à ce qui se dégage des décors et surtout grâce à toute la partie sonore (jeu au casque quasi obligatoire pour en profiter pleinement).
J'ai d'ailleurs été surpris d'être mal à l'aise par moment, limite angoissé, alors que d'habitude je suis plutôt un bonhomme à ce niveau. 

Niveau scénar j'avais vu venir la fin assez rapidement (au moins en partie), mais pour autant tout ça est bien amené et se laisse suivre avec plaisir.

Là où le bât blesse, c'est sur la partie gameplay. 
Autant les combats sont très sympas au niveau du feeling des coups, autant le fait qu'il n'y ait que 4 ennemis différents (et encore...) fait que ça tourne très vite en rond à ce niveau, avec en plus sur la fin un abus d'arènes qui n'en finissent pas.
Et pour le reste ce n'est pas vraiment mieux : la recherche de rune ou les mini puzzles très simples ne sont pas folichons.
Après le jeu est suffisamment court pour que la lassitude n'ait pas trop le temps de s'installer.

Du coup si vous voulez vadrouiller dans un univers original, avec une réalisation qui reste quand même de haut niveau malgré quelques faux pas sur la partie graphique (ce que l'on peut comprendre vu la taille du studio, mais quelque chose de plus homogène aurait été un plus tout de même), je ne peux que recommander le jeu.
Si vous voulez y jouer pour le gameplay par contre, j'aurais tendance à dire de passer votre chemin.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Terminé *MGS V : Phantom Pain*.
> 
> Super jeu, voir même un grand jeu j'ai envie de dire, mais souvent trop long avec plein de concept pour rallonger artificiellement la durée de vie mais à part ça j'ai vraiment adoré ce "dernier" Metal Gear. Tout est intelligent et bien pensé, avec une certaine sensation de liberté, de pouvoir choisir entre les différentes façon de réussir une mission ou de tuer un soldat
> 
> Du coup niveau gameplay c'est top, au niveau ambiance et cinématique c'est du super top, au niveau scénario bon c'est pas super top mais c'est compréhensible suite au départ précipité de Sir Kojima.
> 
> Et puis Quiet elle est trop choupinou  (no spoil) Et enfin j'ai maté tout plein de vidéo sur le résumé de la saga et bien j'avais loupé un paquet de truc (dans la mesure où j'avais uniquement fait le MGS1&2 alors que la trame principal ce passe dans les épisodes 3&4) et bien c'était super intéressant 
> 
> Maintenant je peux craquer mes RTT pour jouer comme un alcoolique à Divinity 2


Tiens je l'ai fini hier aussi. Pareil, j'ai adoré. Le gameplay est fantastique, c'est beau comme tout et optimisé comme un chef. Un vrai plaisir sur toute la ligne. Le seul point qui m'a ennuyé à la longue, et c'est comme ça pour chaque MGS : le scénario et la narration. Pour ce 5ème épisode je me disais que chouette, on a enfin plus de codec qui interrompt la partie toutes les 5 minutes, et un scénario "compréhensible" cette fois. Mais là encore, si le fond du scénario est simple, qu'est-ce que c'est bavard ! Et ça t'enchaîne des brouettes de dialogues et de cassettes pour faussement compliquer la trame à base d'explications scientifiques fictives...
Enfin si la 1ère partie est un sans faute sur tous les points (

Spoiler Alert! 


du début au combat contre Sehelantropus)

, la deuxième partie est très décousue, avec une narration qui part faire des tricks en freestyle, et le jeu se finit sans véritable fin en fait. On fait une dernière mission 

Spoiler Alert! 


on rejoue la première scène du jeu

, et il n'y a pas de combat de boss final, pas de point final à cette aventure qui m'aura durée 70 heures. C'est un peu frustrant.

Je n'ai pas suivi le développement du jeu, mais on dirait que la 2ème partie a été baclée, peut-être que l'embrouille entre Konami et Kojima s'est faite à ce moment-là ? 
Bref, niveau gameplay, graphisme, monde ouvert, variété de résolution des situations et malgré une certaine répétitivité dans les missions, ce MGS 5 est un grand jeu. J'ai juste regretté qu'on ne retrouve pas une certaine "grandeur" qu'on avait face au 1 ou 3. C'est peut-être dû aux combats de boss qui ont disparus dans le 5.

----------


## FrousT

> Je n'ai pas suivi le développement du jeu, mais on dirait que la 2ème partie a été baclée, peut-être que l'embrouille entre Konami et Kojima s'est faite à ce moment-là ?


Je pense que c'est lié, comme j'avais entendu que l'équipe avait troll Konami en mettant les crédits à chaque mission/cinématique fini  pour voir le nom de Kojima partout tout le temps  ::P:   :Boom: 

Mais du coup t'a vu le méga Twist de fin ?  ::w00t::  

Spoiler Alert! 


Tout n'est que tromperie  :Cell:

----------


## La Marmotta

> Je pense que c'est lié, comme j'avais entendu que l'équipe avait troll Konami en mettant les crédits à chaque mission/cinématique fini  pour voir le nom de Kojima partout tout le temps


Haha alors ça je savais pas, c'est très bon  ::P: 




> Mais du coup t'a vu le méga Twist de fin ?  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Tout n'est que tromperie


C'était très bien trouvé, ça m'a beaucoup plu. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Même si y'a tromperie sur la marchandise  :Cell:  Ils ont voulu nous refaire le coup de Raiden  :Cell: 



Mais le meilleur dans ce Metal Gear, comme dans tous en fait, c'est la prononciation de "Lay Zanfan tewible".

----------


## FrousT

> Mais le meilleur dans ce Metal Gear, comme dans tous en fait, c'est la prononciation de "Lay Zanfan tewible".


Que je viens de comprendre il y a 2 jours en regardant le résumé de la saga, parcequ'au final j'ai fait tout le jeu sans avoir le recul nécessaire pour comprendre  :X1: 

Bon ok pour Big Boss je savais qui c'était, heureusement  ::ninja::  Par contre j'étais un gros touriste concernant toute la chronologie de la saga mais maintenant j'ai tout compris  :B):  (et je dois reconnaître que Kojima fait partie des grands du jeux vidéos)

----------


## La Marmotta

J'ai beau avoir fait plusieurs fois Metal Gear 1, 2, 3 et 5, je dois avouer que je ne bite toujours rien à l'univers. J'ai bien compris les grandes lignes (Big Boss, les enfants terribles (Solid et Liquid, qui sont les clones de Big Boss, ça je crois que c'est même expliqué dès MGS 1). Par contre tout le truc avec les Philosophes, le LALILOULELO, etc...Je suis sûr que c'est pas si compliqué que ça mais contrairement à toi j'ai jamais eu le courage de bien me concentrer sur un dossier reprenant la chronologie complète avec explications détaillées. J'ai bien lu quelques résumés chronologiques pour bien comprendre où allait le 5, n'ayant pas fait Peace Walker ça m'a beaucoup aidé vu que c'est la suite directe. 
Du coup j'ai pas tout compris sur les histoires entre Emmerich, Strangelove, et les événements de Peace Walker auxquels ils font beaucoup références mais tant pis.

Ce que je retiens de l'Histoire du 5 c'est : 

Spoiler Alert! 


 il y a gros méchant qui veut dominer le monde avec parasite qui se répand par la langue, en plus ils nous a pété la gueule il y a 9 ans et il a un Metal Gear, faut lui faire la bagarre !!! Et puis y'a des mioches clones de Big Boss, le plus grand soldat du Monde.

----------


## Kaelis

Malgré quelques erreurs, il y a une très chouette encyclopédie interactive sur PS3 (Metal Gear Solid 4 Database) avec des grands diagrammes chronologiques avec les relations entre les personnages. 


Grâce à ça et MGS 4 j'ai fini par comprendre tout ce foutoir  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

Bah si tu veux je te passe les vidéos qui m'ont aidé  ::P: 


Ou

----------


## La Marmotta

Je te remercie. Je regarde ça ce soir, tu m'as fait me poser plein de questions et en fait il y a plein de choses que je ne comprends pas  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Par contre tout le truc avec les Philosophes, le LALILOULELO


Alors de mémoire (donc je vais peut-être écrire de la merde, ça fait quelques années que j'ai lu le guide de MGS3 qui expliquait toute l'intrigue jusqu'à cet épisode), Les Philosophes sont un groupe de personnages très riches, formé après la *PREMIERE* guerre mondiale et ayant mis en commun une somme colossale pour influer sur la géopolitique. Le moyen d'obtenir cette somme est "stocké" sur un microfilm que tu as normalement pu voir à la fin de MGS3 et récupéré *EN PARTIE*, il me semble par Revolver Ocelot (et une autre par Eva).
*Pour LALILULELO, ce sont les Patriotes, en gros une reformation des Philosophes avec les fonds récupérés par Ocelot, mais avec pour principe les idéaux de Big Boss*.Bon, s'en suite tous les évenements des jeux Metal Gear (Zanzibar, tout ça), et sans doute MGS5 (que je n'ai pas encore fait).
Je vais chercher ça sur le wiki tiens, pour être sûr.

Edit : quelques trucs modifiés suite aux infos glanéée à droite et à gauche Ma mémoire est pas si dégueu ^^

----------


## Flow85

Le souci dans mon cas, c'est que je n'arrive presque jamais à terminer un jeu, non pas a cause de la difficulté de celui ci, mais toujours a cause d'un sentiment de lassitude !
Borderland, The Witcher, Divinity, Civilization, planet coaster, GTA, tetris, le démineur ... 

Tout le temps lassé au bout de quelques heures ! (oui, meme le démineur  :^_^: )

----------


## Momock

> Le souci dans mon cas, c'est que je n'arrive presque jamais à terminer un jeu, non pas a cause de la difficulté de celui ci, mais toujours a cause d'un sentiment de lassitude !
> Borderland, The Witcher, Divinity, Civilization, planet coaster, GTA, tetris, le démineur ...


Ce sont des jeux qui étirent leur durée de vie par du grinding répétitif et beaucoup de vide à parcourir. Normal que ça devienne vite chiant.

----------


## William Vaurien

Sauf peut-être Civilization... Mais je comprends, je suis pareil. Des fois je voudrais avoir un concentré de ces jeux bac à sable, qui permettrait de terminer le jeu en 30h grand max...
J'ai ma partie de Fallout 4 qui va mourir sous peu alors que je commence à peine la quête principale... 
Mais en même temps j'aime bien les jeux ouverts, j'ai pas envie de passer à un shooter en mode couloir avec une campagne solo de 10h non plus.

----------


## Valenco

> Le souci dans mon cas, c'est que je n'arrive presque jamais à terminer un jeu, non pas a cause de la difficulté de celui ci, mais toujours a cause d'un sentiment de lassitude !
> Borderland, The Witcher, Divinity, Civilization, planet coaster, GTA, tetris, le démineur ... 
> 
> Tout le temps lassé au bout de quelques heures ! (oui, meme le démineur )


Pareil. C'est pourquoi j'alterne les jeux qui proposent une vraie progression qui te mène à une conclusion (les jeux sur des rails diraient les mauvaises langues) avec d'autres où tu peux flâner toute une vie sans en voir le bout.

----------


## Flow85

Ajouté à ça un léger souci de perfection, jamais atteint ..

Par exemple : faire un parc d'attraction sur Planet Coaster pour qu'il soit parfait, et bloquer deux heures sur la construction du premier bout de chemin en me disant que j'arriverais jamais un un parc de dingue. Je me décourage, Alt + F4.
Skyrim ou Fallout : Allez ! Toutes les quetes secondaires et après j'attaque vraiment ! Voyant la multiplication de ces quetes, je me décourage, me lasse, Alt + F4.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Allez zou, enfin fini RoboRecal sur l'Oculus Vive. Un shooter à l'ancienne, type Virtua Cop, techniquement hallucinant, une vraie vitrine pour la réalité virtuelle. Je vais surement le refaire pour choper toutes les étoiles, et pour ca, il faut enchaîner les combos dans le jeu, et varier les mises à mort (renvoyer les balles qu'on attrape en bullet time, ou se téléportant dans leur dos, pour leur arracher la tête, ou en leur piquant leur flingue, ou en se servant d'eux comme bouclier)

Bref le jeu est méga bien gaulé, c'est un rêve de gosse, vivement que les gros éditeurs revendent leurs licences pour avoir du House of the Dead ou Time Crisis en VR

----------


## Kaelis

J'en ai très peu entendu parler sauf par quelques types qui sont tous d'accord pour dire que ça déboîte. Bref si un jour j'ai un casque...

----------


## RegisF

> j'ai pas envie de passer à un shooter en mode couloir avec une campagne solo de 10h non plus.


Mais en même temps, si c'est 10h rythmées, intéressantes et intelligentes. Ou mieux, si c'est 10h rejouables ? Vaut-il mieux s'éclater 10h (ou moins) que se faire chier pendant 50 ?

----------


## pikkpi

> Robo Recall


Je confirme c'est génial. Dans le top 3 des jeux _VR-is-legit_.

Les 2 autres : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Thumper

 et 

Spoiler Alert! 


Rez

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je confirme c'est génial. Dans le top 3 des jeux _VR-is-legit_.
> 
> Les 2 autres : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Thumper
> 
> ...


Wishlist sur les prochaines soldes (vu que j'ai loupé les précédents deals dessus...) Le soucis de RoboRecal, c'est que les sensations des flingues et des tirs sont tellement bonnes, que ca rend les autres FPS (type Raw Data) un peu mou du genoux. J'espère que la version finale de ce dernier sera mieux à ce niveau.

----------


## William Vaurien

> Mais en même temps, si c'est 10h rythmées, intéressantes et intelligentes. Ou mieux, si c'est 10h rejouables ? Vaut-il mieux s'éclater 10h (ou moins) que se faire chier pendant 50 ?


Oui, ça vaut mieux, sauf si c'est 10h dans un couloir scripté...

----------


## Flow85

> Oui, ça vaut mieux, sauf si c'est 10h dans un couloir scripté...


Ca dépend ... Je me souviens avec joie de Call of duty Modern Warfare, à l'époque ou je ne connaissais pas encore ces jeux et qu'ils n'étaient pas légions. Un vrai couloir scripté pendant 6 heures, et pourtant complètement fan ... (ce niveau dans Tchernobyl  ::wub:: )

----------


## schouffy

Je voudrais recommander *Human Fall Flat* qu'on a fini au taff à la pause de midi avec un collègue, en 6 ou 7 heures.

C'est très drôle, la maniabilité est étrange au début mais une fois qu'on a le déclic c'est assez simple et riche. On est vraiment pas tenu par la main, c'est à moitié de la réflexion et à moitié de la précision d'exécution, et franchement c'est super gratifiant. Les mécaniques de base sont très simples mais ils ont réussi à trouver de nouvelles façon de les exploiter à chaque niveau. On peut aussi trouver des façons alternatives de résoudre les énigmes, en utilisant la physique.

En split screen ça ouvre d'autres possibilités et on peut parfois résoudre des énigmes plus simplement, mais c'est aussi beaucoup plus drôle car on peut se tirer la bourre sur les objectifs. Je pense pas que j'aurais autant apprécié tout seul, en tout cas je le conseille vivement.

----------


## Astasloth

Je viens de terminer *Odin Sphere : Leifthrasir*, hier soir. Mais avec la mauvaise fin, ce qui me dégoute un peu en fait (mais je ne peux pas le mettre dans les jeux qu'on balance par la fenêtre vu que je l'ai fini...)

Ceci dit, j'ai eu un avis assez mitigé tout le long du jeu.
Odin Sphere est très beau. Les dessins sont vraiment bien, les décors, il n'y a rien à jeter. Le gamedesign est assez sympathique puisqu'on enchaîne les trames scénaristiques de 5 personnages différents qui ont chacun une façon très spécifique d'être joués : ça va de la petite fée qui vole autant qu'elle veut et canarde avec son arbalète (mais qui nécessite de s'arrêter le temps qu'elle recharge une fois la jauge de puissance épuisée) au guerrier qui peut entrer en rage et faire plus de dégâts.
J'ai, de plus, beaucoup aimé la trame scénaristique avec fond de mythologie nordique.

Par contre, le jeu est très répétitif. Il y a plusieurs zones sur la carte, qu'on l'on va parcourir une à la fois en fonction du scénario. Chaque zone est pleine de petits lieux qu'on traverse en dégommant tout ce qui bouge avant d'atteindre un boss.
Le problème, c'est que ce sont les mêmes zones qui se répètent pour chacun des personnages (juste pas dans le même ordre). Donc finalement ça a beau être très joli, mais on voit toujours les mêmes lieux.
De même que les boss... Ce sont toujours les mêmes à la fin de chaque zone. On finit par les connaître un peu par coeur.

Du coup, j'ai joué par petites touches, bien espacées, pour ne pas me dégoûter du jeu parce que, malgré tout, je l'aimais bien.
Jusqu'à la fin.
Le dernier livre, c'est l'Armageddon.
Et durant l'Armageddon, on ne fait qu'enchaîner 5 boss en devant choisir, pour chacun, quel personnage on veut utiliser pour l'affronter parmi les 5 qu'on a eu l'occasion d'incarner.
Mais là où c'est très drôle, c'est que le jeu ne dit pas clairement qu'il faut choisir ces personnages dans un ordre précis. C'est censé nous être indiqué par la prophétie complète qu'on lit à la fin du dernier personnage incarné. Sauf que bon, je n'ai pas trouvé que c'était si évident que ça... Et, du coup, si on ne prend pas les personnages dans le bon ordre, on abouti invariablement à la mauvaise fin, même si on a vaincu tous les boss de l'Armageddon.
Et, en plus, je dois bien avouer que j'en ai un peu chié car le jeu annonce que l'inventaire de tous les personnages est désormais commun. Sauf que si on lance l'Armageddon, on n'a pas l'occasion de retourner dans cet inventaire. Ainsi, on se retrouve avec les personnages qui ont toujours leurs objets de la dernière fois qu'on a joué avec eux... Et donc parfois sans plus aucune potion de soin, comme ça m'est arrivé, et rien pour en recréer à la volée avec l'alchimie...

Bref, la fin m'a dégoûtée et je ne suis pas sûre que je vais avoir le courage de le relancer juste pour voir la bonne fin (parce qu'en plus, il va falloir que je retourne dans le chapitre de chacun des personnages pour les rééquiper convenablement avant de relancer l'Armageddon et refaire les combats dans le bon ordre... mouaif). Et c'est moche, parce que le jeu est pas mauvais. Juste que sa répétitivité et la fin un peu fumée ont eu raison de moi.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Escape Goat*. C'était plutôt sympa jusqu'à ce que j'arrive aux derniers niveaux qui m'ont assez bien énervés. Au final, j'ai du utiliser un walkthrough pour les 3 derniers niveaux et j'ai passé 5 niveaux optionnels ("machines infernales").

----------


## Momock

> Bref, la fin m'a dégoûtée et je ne suis pas sûre que je vais avoir le courage de le relancer juste pour voir la bonne fin.


Fais-le! Vraiment. Et utilise un guide pour savoir quel perso utiliser contre quel boss, pour ne pas avoir à les refaire en cas d'erreur.

----------


## Astasloth

Non mais j'ai regardé (même si bon, quand on a compris qu'il fallait les choisir dans un certain ordre, si on relit la prophétie celui-ci est évident...), le seul truc c'est que je me suis farci 1h de combats non stop contre des boss (dont certains un peu relouds comme le 

Spoiler Alert! 


Chaudron

) en les vainquant à chaque fois, tout ça pour voir la mauvaise fin et que le jeu te dise "engage-toi sur le chemin de la vraie fin". 
Franchement, après ça, passer du temps pour retourner dans le livre de chaque personnage, pour refaire leur inventaire, puis recommencer les combats de l'Armageddon (même si ça devrait être plus évident avec de bons objets et pas avec l'inventaire vide que j'avais laissé à la plupart des personnages), ça me parait bof là comme ça tout de suite.
Peut-être plus tard.
Mais là du coup j'ai vraiment envie de passer à autre chose...
Et ça me fait chier parce que bon, sans ce couac à la fin qui est quand même extrêmement frustrant vu qu'on te laisse aller jusqu'au bout pour rien (j'aurais préféré qu'on m'arrête au premier perso mal choisi en me mettant la mauvaise fin plutôt que de me laisser m'acharner une heure pour ça...), le jeu était plutôt bien. 
Ma seule erreur a été de penser qu'on devait sélectionner un personnage pour faire tout le livre de fin en fait. Et du coup, j'ai pris Gwendolyn parce que j'aimais bien ce perso... Et voilà. C'était foutu dès le premier combat mais je ne le savais pas.

----------


## pikkpi

> Je viens de terminer *Odin Sphere : Leifthrasir*, hier soir. Mais avec la mauvaise fin, ce qui me dégoute un peu en fait (mais je ne peux pas le mettre dans les jeux qu'on balance par la fenêtre vu que je l'ai fini...)


Ah ben j'en profite pour évoquer le jeu suivant de Vanillaware qui souffre des mêmes écueils. 

*Muramasa The Demon Blade: Genroku Legends*, fini la semaine dernière : 4 DLCs présentant chacun un personnage différent.
Pour chaque personnage on se retrouve dans une partie différente du "monde" du jeu de base mais balisée par des portails, on va d'objectif en objectif et il y a 3 boss ( repris du jeu de base sauf le dernier de chaque personnage) avant de voir la fin. Ensuite on peut continuer à jouer dans le monde entier car les barrières disparaissent. Pour avoir la "vraie" fin de chaque perso il faut donc parcourir le monde et se tapper tous les boss du jeu de base.

C'est un peu une constante chez eux, du BTA sympa ( pas forcément "sympa sans plus" ) avec une présentation top mais qui devient assez répétitif passé le tiers ou la moitié du jeu.

Pour cette série de DLCs les histoires arrivent quand même à tenir en haleine grâce à des persos attachants, en reprenant des histoires de la mythologie ou des légendes qu'on a pu entrevoir dans d'autres japoniaiseries.

----------


## RegisF

> Ca dépend ... Je me souviens avec joie de Call of duty Modern Warfare, à l'époque ou je ne connaissais pas encore ces jeux et qu'ils n'étaient pas légions. Un vrai couloir scripté pendant 6 heures, et pourtant complètement fan ... (ce niveau dans Tchernobyl )


C'est là où je voulais en venir (pas nécessairement COD) mais de manière générale, l'open-world a tué l'open-world. Il y en a trop, c'est devenu banal, presque la norme tel point que d'avoir un jeu normal qui t'amène d'un point A à B, en 8h, ça sera forcément nul. Alors que non. Je me souviens du premier Witcher : petits environnements, quêtes ultra scenarisées, pas d'exploration et pourtant ça a fonctionné.

----------


## Emzy

> C'est là où je voulais en venir (pas nécessairement COD) mais de manière générale, l'open-world a tué l'open-world. Il y en a trop, c'est devenu banal, presque la norme tel point que d'avoir un jeu normal qui t'amène d'un point A à B, en 8h, ça sera forcément nul. Alors que non. Je me souviens du premier Witcher : petits environnements, quêtes ultra scenarisées, pas d'exploration et pourtant ça a fonctionné.


Je suis d'accord. Récemment, mes expériences FPS préférées ont été Metro Last Light et DOOM, qui ne se sont pas encombrés d'un open-world. Et ce sont deux jeux que je relançais sans la moindre hésitation dès que j'avais cinq minutes.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est là où je voulais en venir (pas nécessairement COD) mais de manière générale, l'open-world a tué l'open-world. Il y en a trop, c'est devenu banal, presque la norme tel point que d'avoir un jeu normal qui t'amène d'un point A à B, en 8h, ça sera forcément nul. Alors que non. Je me souviens du premier Witcher : petits environnements, quêtes ultra scenarisées, pas d'exploration et pourtant ça a fonctionné.


Totalement d'accord également. Surtout que souvent l'open world c'est juste un prétexte pour te filer tes tonnes de trucs à collecter (coucou Ubi !) sans aucun intérêt scénaristique ni de gameplay, c'est juste pour remplir le monde. Je préfère carrément un bon jeu linéaire de 8h bien foutu, bien scénarisé. Le dernier exemple que j'ai en tête c'est Wolfenstein The New Order: c'est du couloir, mais l'histoire est chouet, les gunfights sont excellents, et la durée adaptée à ce genre de jeu. Un de mes jeux favoris de ces dernières années.

----------


## Kaede

Après avoir joué à Horizon Zero Dawn et ayant joué à qq vrais jeux "bac à sable" avant (notamment Don't Starve), perso, le terme "open world", je range ça dans la catégorie "leurre marketing". Un open world comme Horizon Zero Dawn est moins "ouvert" au joueur qu'un jeu comme Baldur's Gate, le premier Fallout (où on peut résoudre certaines quêtes de plusieurs façons, on a toute sorte de choix très différents pour son personnage...), ou évidemment Don't Starve.
C'est un terme plein de rien. Le seul truc vraiment "ouvert" dans HZD, c'est le terrain de jeu gigantesque et la liberté de déplacement. Le *gameplay* en lui-même n'est pas "ouvert" pour un sou, et c'est pas la liste de courses (quêtes, tutoriaux, collectibles dans tous les sens) mise en avant au sein du jeu - à même l'interface - qui me donnera tort. Ce genre de collectes / actions systématiques me rappellent mes pires expériences sur certains MMORPG, brrrrr.

PS. Odin Sphere m'avait déçu quand j'y avais joué sur PS2. Superbe mais je me suis senti roulé sur le côté action (en gros, des airs de beat'em all, mais ce n'est pas comme dans un jeu comme Nioh, ça n'en a que les airs, encore que ça dépendait un peu des persos, Gwendolyn est lourde à manier), un peu trop difficile, et beaucoup trop répétitif / long, j'étais quand même allé au bout mais je suis resté sur un note très mitigée, vraiment dommage d'avoir "dilué" le jeu comme ça. Ca ne m'aurait pas gêné si j'étais fan dingue du gameplay, qu'il y avait une courbe de progression de fou et que j'en redemandais, mais ce n'était pas le cas.

----------


## RegisF

C'est aussi le problème de la "surproduction" d'open-world", c'est devenu du fast-food. Tout le monde se tripote sur le dernier Zelda open-world, mais en fait le tout premier sur Nes l'était déjà. Rien n'a été inventé, je pense même qu'il y a eu appauvrissement avec remplissage par le vide comme le mentionne si bien Emzy et Jullebarge.

----------


## Emzy

Ce sont des embûches différentes pour des développeurs.
Aujourd'hui, pour ne pas mettre de monde ouvert dans un jeu AAA, il faut assurer derrière : level-design super inspiré, gameplay sans lacune, et SURTOUT : intensité, rythme, que le joueur ne se lasse pas. S'il n'y a qu'une quinzaine d'heures à jouer, on ne pas se permettre d'en passer 6 à marcher sans rien glander comme une majeure partie du temps dans les open world.

Après, développer un open world, c'est sûrement pas le choix de la facilité non plus, y a plein de pièges dans lesquels tomber. 
Mais de nos jours, je sais que le risque que je me fasse royalement chier dans un jeu est bien plus élevé sur un monde ouvert  ::P:

----------


## Vaatho

> Totalement d'accord également. Surtout que souvent l'open world c'est juste un prétexte pour te filer tes tonnes de trucs à collecter (coucou Ubi !) sans aucun intérêt scénaristique ni de gameplay, c'est juste pour remplir le monde. Je préfère carrément un bon jeu linéaire de 8h bien foutu, bien scénarisé. Le dernier exemple que j'ai en tête c'est Wolfenstein The New Order: c'est du couloir, mais l'histoire est chouet, les gunfights sont excellents, et la durée adaptée à ce genre de jeu. Un de mes jeux favoris de ces dernières années.


En même temps, un jeu avec des 

Spoiler Alert! 


nazis sur la lune, des robots géants et des juifs à la technologie cybermagique n'importe nawak

, c'est dur de ne pas aimer.  ::ninja:: 

Et les gibs, bordel.  :Emo: 

En fait le seul problème de ce jeu c'était sa taille, 60 Go, qui viole bien mon débit Internet belge toupourri.

----------


## RegisF

> Ce sont des embûches différentes pour des développeurs.
> Aujourd'hui, pour ne pas mettre de monde ouvert dans un jeu AAA, il faut assurer derrière : level-design super inspiré, gameplay sans lacune, et SURTOUT : intensité, rythme, que le joueur ne se lasse pas. S'il n'y a qu'une quinzaine d'heures à jouer, on ne pas se permettre d'en passer 6 à marcher sans rien glander comme une majeure partie du temps dans les open world.
> 
> Après, développer un open world, c'est sûrement pas le choix de la facilité non plus, y a plein de pièges dans lesquels tomber. 
> Mais de nos jours, je sais que le risque que je me fasse royalement chier dans un jeu est bien plus élevé sur un monde ouvert


Exactement. Je fais de la philo de comptoir, mais c'est terrible qu'aujourd'hui on n'arrive plus ou difficilement à jouer pour s'amuser.

----------


## Euklif

> Et ça me fait chier parce que bon, sans ce couac à la fin qui est quand même extrêmement frustrant vu qu'on te laisse aller jusqu'au bout pour rien (j'aurais préféré qu'on m'arrête au premier perso mal choisi en me mettant la mauvaise fin plutôt que de me laisser m'acharner une heure pour ça...), le jeu était plutôt bien. 
> Ma seule erreur a été de penser qu'on devait sélectionner un personnage pour faire tout le livre de fin en fait. Et du coup, j'ai pris Gwendolyn parce que j'aimais bien ce perso... Et voilà. C'était foutu dès le premier combat mais je ne le savais pas.


Alors je ne veux pas dire que mais quand même, faut le dire : la prophétie revient TRÈS régulièrement dans le jeu et je suis assez étonné qu'on puisse ne pas faire le lien avec les persos que l'on incarne. Cela m'a paru tellement évident que j'ai du recommencer pour avoir la mauvaise fin perso... Bon, le fait d'avoir adoré au point de presque relancer la version d'origine tout de suite aide pas mal mais du coup, c'est une frustration que je cerne mal ^^.

----------


## William Vaurien

> C'est aussi le problème de la "surproduction" d'open-world", c'est devenu du fast-food. Tout le monde se tripote sur le dernier Zelda open-world, mais en fait le tout premier sur Nes l'était déjà. Rien n'a été inventé, je pense même qu'il y a eu appauvrissement avec remplissage par le vide comme le mentionne si bien Emzy et Jullebarge.


J'ai aussi l'impression qu'il faut faire 'plus long, plus grand et plus fort' que le voisin. Du coup la zone ouverte devient trop grande et les quêtes répétitives...  
A la place d'avoir un petit espace bien rempli, on a un grand espace vide; à la place d'arpenter cette zône pendant une trentaine d'heures on va y passer plus d'une centaines; à la place de sauver trois villages, on va en sauver douze...
Les quêtes finissent par toute se ressembler et le sentiment de progression dans le gameplay s'arrête aussi assez rapidement, avec l'impression de toujours refaire les choses de la même façon (pour moi je retrouve ça dans Witcher3, Skyrim ou Fallout3/NV/4 ou les Assassin Creed et autre Far Cry): au bout d'un poignée d'heure on a fait le tour des mécanismes principaux et le personnage à un plan d'évolution qui va le spécialiser dans un mode de fonctionnement. 
Sans compter tous les trucs de collectionnite ajouté par dessus, avec les fameux 'achievments'.

Il y a des jeux type open-world compact qui n'auraient pas ces défauts qui vous viennent à l'esprit ?

J'ai bien aimé les Stalkers pour ce côté concentré, particulièrement le dernier. Mais même lui je ne l'ai pas terminé.

----------


## schouffy

Y'a au moins Stalker.
Il parait que le dernier Zelda aussi.

----------


## ShotMaster

Les jeux dont l'Open World lui-même est le jeu, pas le contenu chiant qu'on a mis dedans pour le remplir. Le dernier Zelda quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## RegisF

> Il y a des jeux type open-world compact qui n'auraient pas ces défauts qui vous viennent à l'esprit ?


Pas vraiment un open-world, mais Deus Ex permet d'aborder les situations sous différents angles. Le tout premier surtout, on pouvait presque "se perdre" dans les maps.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les jeux dont l'Open World lui-même est le jeu, pas le contenu chiant qu'on a mis dedans pour le remplir. Le dernier Zelda quoi


Zelda 1 & 2 sont de purs open world, on peut aller partout dès le début du jeu. Après, faut pouvoir passer, ça c'est autre chose  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Je vais pas débattre si ce sont des mondes ouverts ou pas, mais des jeux style Deus Ex, Dishonored, Prey, Hitman... je les fais plus facilement que les collectathons cités précédemment.

Je sauve volontiers Dragon's Dogma qui grâce à sa patate qui me fait oublier les conneries habituelles et The Witcher 3 tellement la balade était agréable.

----------


## SilverPig

Je viens de terminer The game of thrones the roleplaying game, et bien j'ai été convaincu. Longtemps qu'une intrigue ne m'avais pas pris aux tripes comme ça. Niveau gameplay ça se laisse jouer avec de bonnes idées mais une caméra un peu à la ramasse. D'ailleurs c'est vraiment juste le côté technique qu'on peut lui reprocher, pour le reste l'histoire et son déroulement c'est du kiff. Dommage qu'ils n'en aient pas fait un deuxième.

----------


## Momock

> Il y a des jeux type open-world compact qui n'auraient pas ces défauts qui vous viennent à l'esprit ?


Gothic, Risen.

----------


## Catel

> Gothic, Risen.


Ultima.

----------


## hisvin

> Ultima.


Disons qu'Ultima, tu as fait le tour du gameplay dans la première heure donc tu cherches autre chose.  ::ninja::

----------


## Astasloth

> Alors je ne veux pas dire que mais quand même, faut le dire : la prophétie revient TRÈS régulièrement dans le jeu et je suis assez étonné qu'on puisse ne pas faire le lien avec les persos que l'on incarne. Cela m'a paru tellement évident que j'ai du recommencer pour avoir la mauvaise fin perso... Bon, le fait d'avoir adoré au point de presque relancer la version d'origine tout de suite aide pas mal mais du coup, c'est une frustration que je cerne mal ^^.


Comme je l'explique plus haut, j'ai joué par petites sessions, régulièrement. Plus ou moins une heure à chaque fois. Parce qu'après m'être enfilé Gwendolyn puis Cornélius (je pense, le deuxième) très rapidement, je me suis rendu compte au troisième perso que c'était quand même très répétitif (mêmes lieux visités sans arrêt, mêmes ennemis, mêmes boss, ...). Forcément, c'est la trame scénaristique qui veut ça, le fait qu'on enchaîne les points de vue de différents personnages sur la même histoire, mais j'aurais aimé quand même un peu plus de variété. Du coup, c'est la solution que j'ai trouvé pour ne pas me dégoûter parce que j'aimais quand même bien ce jeu.
Du coup, avec des sessions espacées, sans doute que la prophétie était moins présente dans mon esprit, je ne sais pas.
Mais le fait est que je n'ai pas compris que je devais enchainer les perso dans un certain ordre.
Et du coup, le fait de te laisser aller jusqu'à la fin alors que t'as déjà perdu, c'est un peu mouaif.
Voilà.
Maintenant je comprends très bien qu'on puisse l'aimer, le jeu a des qualités. Mais je n'ai pas pu passer outre du fait qu'on fait trop souvent la même chose... Et même la maniabilité bien différente de chacun des personnages n'a pas suffi à insuffler un nouvel élan et une originalité qui commence à faire cruellement défaut après quelques heures de jeu.

----------


## Euklif

Je pense que les petites sessions on du jouer. Mais c'est vrai que quand j'ai lu et vu que tu insistais un peu sur 


> Mais là où c'est très drôle, c'est que le jeu ne dit pas clairement qu'il faut choisir ces personnages dans un ordre précis. C'est censé nous être indiqué par la prophétie complète qu'on lit à la fin du dernier personnage incarné. Sauf que bon, je n'ai pas trouvé que c'était si évident que ça...


, je me suis senti obliger de préciser. 
Au delà de la prophécie à la toute fin (qui n'est qu'un récap' de ce que tu apprend tout au long du jeu), le vieux lapin te met en garde sans arrêt sur le sujet, un peu tout le monde te signale qu'Odin s'est amusé à réécrire l'histoire avec 2/3 sorciers et d'autres indices du même genre parsème le jeu.

Pour le reste, t'aime ou pas : c'est des gouts personnels donc je ne vois pas ce que je pourrais trouver à y redire ^^. J'adore les beat's même si c'est un genre intrinsèquement répétitif. Celui-ci ayant des personnages bien différenciés, je ne pouvais qu'être conquis pour ma part.

----------


## banditbandit

*DISTRAINT: Deluxe Edition*

Petit jeu d'aventure horrifique en 2D et pixel art.
C'est l'histoire d'une sorte d'huissier qui doit expulser quelques locataires mauvais payeurs afin de pouvoir intégrer une grosse compagnie (

Spoiler Alert! 


comme Tom Cruise quoi...  ::ninja::  

)... au file de l'aventure il va devoir faire quelques bonnes actions afin de décider les locataires à partir volontairement. Mais le doute et les remords commencent à l'habiter et c'est là que son inconscient le plonge dans des abimes très gores.

Le jeu est sympathique avec une histoire (très sombre) agréable à suivre, les puzzles sont simples et efficaces, la DA est très réussie même si parfois ya une bouillie de pixels qui rendent certaines choses peu lisibles, on n'est pas sans penser à Braid (et aussi par son contenu). La musique aussi est agréable.
C'est fait par une seule personne Jesse Makkonen qui apparemment a beaucoup de talent. La version Deluxe propose quelques améliorations graphiques, notamment la couleur, et la suppression de la lanterne qui d'après l'auteur n'apportait rien en terme de Gameplay. Mais pour le même prix le jeu d'origine est toujours dispo et jouable .



*No Escape - Amnesia Custom Story*

Un petit Mod sympa pour Amnesia: TDD. C'est assez dans l'esprit du jeu d'origine, c'est très court (moins d'une heure), plutôt bien réalisé avec une histoire agréable à suivre et une fin très réussie.

----------


## La Chouette

Nouveau jeu fini dans le cadre de l'event du backlog : *Psychonauts*

Les personnages sont fun, et sympas à regarder malgré le design un peu étrange (bon, à part, Milla... elle, elle restera dans mes cauchemars). Le scénario est bon et conduit dans des zones intéressantes. Les pouvoirs (télékinésie, lévitation, pyrokinésie, etc.) sont agréables à utiliser, les combats de boss sont très bons. Il y a beaucoup de collectibles, dont des coffres montrant des souvenirs franchement cools à regarder. 
Bref, le jeu serait génial si ça n'était pas un bougre de platformer 3D qui comporte le gros défaut de la plupart des platformers 3D : une caméra parfois complètement aux fraises. Il n'est pas toujours possible de la tourner et elle revient parfois automatiquement en position de base (très gonflant durant les phases sur rails, où on ne peut pas voir ce qui t'attend après les virages). Cette caméra est donc très gonflante lorsqu'il faut atterrir sur des plateformes de petite taille ou des cordes. Elle est également très gonflante durant les combats de boss puisque, s'il y a un possibilité de verrouiller la caméra sur l'ennemi, ce verrouillage limite grandement les mouvements et l'utilisation des pouvoirs, donc la capacité à éviter les coups et à frapper le boss (mais sans verrouillage, ça passe bien pour la plupart des boss). Ce problème de caméra devient infernal durant le dernier niveau. Le jeu comporte des niveaux allant du médiocre au très bons, avec deux niveaux que j'ai trouvés excellents (ceux d'Edgar et Fred), mais se termine donc sur un niveau franchement pas terrible. Autre défaut, plus mineur : il est impératif d'acheter le cobweb duster, qui coûte bien trop cher et force donc à passer une bonne demie-heure à chercher des têtes de flèches (la monnaie du jeu)
Mais bon, malgré ces défauts, j'ai passé un très bon moment sur ce jeu. 7/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Cannes

Pareil pour le cadre du backlog : *Wuppo* 

Je suis sur le cul parce que je pensais pas du tout  que ce jeu allait être comme ça.
Mais j'ai adoré, et je suis vraiment un peu triste de l'avoir fini (mais je pense y rejouer pour me faire un 100%).
C'était une tranche de bohneur :
On incarne Wuppo un "wum" qui a pas trop de chance dans sa vie parce que il se fait expulser de son appartement de la résidence Wumhouse parce que il met de la crème glacé partout le petit. Du coup, on est en quête d'une nouvelle maison.
Tout les personnages sont hilarants (vraiment j'aime fort l'aigle qu'on a tout le temps ou bien le monsieur qui prédit l'avenir dans sa petite cabine), les petits easter eggs sont très cools, l'histoire est très drôle..
Je suis pas forcément un pro des critiques, donc je vais vous juste dire que il est bien dans mon top 5 de mes jeux favoris maintenant et que il mérite un beau *9/10*, prenez le. Vraiment.



Spoiler Alert! 


https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/08/41c...3d554dc.md.png

----------


## Supergounou

Hop wishlist  :;):

----------


## Cannes

Je te l'offrirais à Noel <3

----------


## hisvin

*Star hammer:*un jeu de combat spatiaux tactique avec un mode Wego (comme Combat mission). C'était sympa même si on fait le tour du gameplay rapidement. En tout cas, cela me donne envie de tester le jeu Battlestar galactica des mêmes développeurs.

P'tain de dernière mission.  :Lime:

----------


## Orkestra

> Pareil pour le cadre du backlog : *Wuppo* 
> 
> Je suis sur le cul parce que je pensais pas du tout  que ce jeu allait être comme ça.
> Mais j'ai adoré, et je suis vraiment un peu triste de l'avoir fini (mais je pense y rejouer pour me faire un 100%).
> C'était une tranche de bohneur :
> On incarne Wuppo un "wum" qui a pas trop de chance dans sa vie parce que il se fait expulser de son appartement de la résidence Wumhouse parce que il met de la crème glacé partout le petit. Du coup, on est en quête d'une nouvelle maison.
> Tout les personnages sont hilarants (vraiment j'aime fort l'aigle qu'on a tout le temps ou bien le monsieur qui prédit l'avenir dans sa petite cabine), les petits easter eggs sont très cools, l'histoire est très drôle..
> Je suis pas forcément un pro des critiques, donc je vais vous juste dire que il est bien dans mon top 5 de mes jeux favoris maintenant et que il mérite un beau *9/10*, prenez le. Vraiment.
> 
> ...




Le style des graphismes me fait penser à *An Untitled Story*, un très chouette (et très gratuit) (et assez difficile) metroidvania.
Du coup je suis allé vérifier mais ça ne sont pas les mêmes dev' à priori. Par contre j'ai découvert que le dév de An Untitled Story est aussi celui de TowerFall et de l'alléchant Celeste (prévu pour janvier 2018). Je le conseille à ceux qui seraient passé à côté.

Au passage, merci pour le retour sur Wuppo, il me faisait de l'oeil mais tu me confortes dans l'idée que ça va être bien ! Je le lancerai certainement après l'event du backlog !  ::):

----------


## Goji

Je viens de terminer *SteamWorld Dig*, offert par Origin.
C'était sympa, le gameplay marche bien et mis à part le boss de fin je n'ai connu aucune difficulté. On creuse, on ramasse des machins pour s'améliorer, allez plus loin et se faciliter la vie. Quelques petits puzzles pour ramasser certains items, un peu de jugeote pour ne pas se retrouver coincé (on ne peut pas creuser vers le haut), et un peu d'humour en phase avec la D.A. colorée.
Ça me motiverait presque pour jouer à sa suite qui vient de sortir.

----------


## Blackogg

J'ai fini *The Witcher 2*, que j'avais acheté il y a quelques temps pour une bouchée de pain en me disant que ça me permettrait de mieux suivre l'histoire du 3 le jour où je l'achèterai pour une bouchée de pain  ::ninja:: .

Alors je tiens à dire que je n'avais pas été vraiment conquis à l'époque par le 1 qui, avec ses combats soporifiques, ses 4 pnj différents et ses acteurs anémiques m'avait vite fait perdre tout intérêt pour ses enjeux (ce qui explique pourquoi j'ai mis 10 ans à faire sa suite). Le 2 montre une volonté de s'améliorer là dessus même si c'est pas encore parfait. Graphiquement, c'est très correct même aujourd'hui (certes un peu anguleux), les pnj ont des gueules plus mémorables, le système de combat est un peu moins ennuyeux mais toujours pas très intéressant (stun, 2 coups d'épée, roulade, rince&repeat). Restent les voix (joué en anglais) qui à part Geralt sont toujours un peu trop monocordes. Limite l'effet est pire que dans le 1, parce qu'ici les graphismes réussis font que l'on attend le même niveau d'application dans leur voix. Heureusement, c'est pas 2 Worlds mais ça reste assez cocasse parfois .

Globalement, ces améliorations ont fait que j'ai à peu près suivi ce qu'il se passait jusqu'à la fin sans chercher à zapper les dialogues et prendre systématiquement la décision permettant de tuer le pnj le plus moche. Limite je me serais bien pris le 3 dans la foulée pour continuer l'histoire, si je n'avais pas un backlog à vider un peu d'abord (genre toute la ludothèque d'une SNES mini  :Emo: )

Prochain jeu, FF6.

----------


## RegisF

> Je viens de terminer The game of thrones the roleplaying game, et bien j'ai été convaincu. Longtemps qu'une intrigue ne m'avais pas pris aux tripes comme ça. Niveau gameplay ça se laisse jouer avec de bonnes idées mais une caméra un peu à la ramasse. D'ailleurs c'est vraiment juste le côté technique qu'on peut lui reprocher, pour le reste l'histoire et son déroulement c'est du kiff. Dommage qu'ils n'en aient pas fait un deuxième.


J'ai aussi aimé la DA, très sobre tout en étant très respectueuse du lore de GOT. Après, j'ai trouvé que l'essence même du jeu arrive trop tard, Morse et le moine rouge se rencontrent trop tard.

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir le petit jeu de puzzle *Hexcells*. Pour son tarif c'est du tout bon, la logique est facile à appréhender mais les derniers niveaux sont bien corsés. Je pense que je vais tranquillement m'attaquer à ses deux suites et à les faire en perfect aussi.  

C'est vraiment le genre de jeu idéal qui m'aide à meubler quand je fais de la coop sur Total War/Civilisation, quand les tours des copains sont un peu long.

----------


## Zerger

> Prochain jeu, FF6.


D'un côté, je t'envie de découvrir cette pépite.
D'un autre côté, découvrir FF6 en 2017, à moins d'être fan du retro-gaming, je ne vois pas comment cela peut bien se passer.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> D'un côté, je t'envie de découvrir cette pépite.
> D'un autre côté, découvrir FF6 en 2017, à moins d'être fan du retro-gaming, je ne vois pas comment cela peut bien se passer.


Faut le faire sur tablette aux chiottes ou sur le canapé, ça reste un progrès par rapport à pas mal de jeux mobiles modernes.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre faut le prendre sur émulateur, j'ai cru comprendre que la version playstore/Istore était pas folichonne.

----------


## La Marmotta

> D'un côté, je t'envie de découvrir cette pépite.
> D'un autre côté, découvrir FF6 en 2017, à moins d'être fan du retro-gaming, je ne vois pas comment cela peut bien se passer.


Perso je l'ai découvert il y a 4-5 ans sur GBA et il ne souffre pas du tout de son âge.

----------


## znokiss

> Perso je l'ai découvert il y a 4-5 ans sur GBA et il ne souffre pas du tout de son âge.


Tiens, quand à l'âge de 16 ans j'ai acheté ma 1ère console, une GBA, c'est DOOM que j'ai découvert. 
C'était pas la meilleure des configurations, je vous l'accorde, mais j'ai adoré ça. Le strafe avec les gachettes rends le truc étonnamment maniable, et l'impossibilité de bien viser sur l'axe vertical retranscrit bien le Doom tel qu'il est sorti à l'époque.

----------


## Zerger

Et c'était fluide?  ::O:

----------


## banditbandit

> Limite je me serais bien pris le 3 dans la foulée pour continuer l'histoire, si je n'avais pas un backlog à vider un peu d'abord (genre toute la ludothèque d'une SNES mini )
> 
> Prochain jeu, FF6.


Je suis un peu dans ton cas.  :;):

----------


## darkvador

*Batman Arkham Knight*  : dans la veine des autres de la série , j'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié. SI vous avez aimé les deux premiers il vaut vraiment le coup.

*Neverending nightmares* : je n'y connais rien du tout en jeu horrifique mais celui là crée vraiment une ambiance malsaine qui prend aux tripes.L'aventure n'est pas très longue , il n'y a pour ainsi dire quasiment pas de gameplay et le style graphique est sympa.C'est délicat de dire si c'est bien ou non mais en tout cas c'est une expérience marquante. Il y a apparemment d'autres chemin possible à parcourir mais je n'ai pas le courage de le refaire pour les chercher.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Tiens, quand à l'âge de 16 ans j'ai acheté ma 1ère console, une GBA, c'est DOOM que j'ai découvert. 
> C'était pas la meilleure des configurations, je vous l'accorde, mais j'ai adoré ça. Le strafe avec les gachettes rends le truc étonnamment maniable, et l'impossibilité de bien viser sur l'axe vertical retranscrit bien le Doom tel qu'il est sorti à l'époque.


J'avais complètement oublié ça mais moi aussi j'ai découvert Doom sur GBA. Sauf que j'avais pas la cartouche. Je jouais à Doom sur un émulateur GBA. Sur PC. Quel gros con.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Zerger

Moi j'ai découvert Doom sur N64 et franchement, jouez-y il est très bon !

----------


## FrousT

> Moi j'ai découvert Doom sur N64 et franchement, jouez-y il est très bon !


_"Ce message a été envoyé via minitel le 08/09/97"_

----------


## Blackogg

> D'un côté, je t'envie de découvrir cette pépite.
> D'un autre côté, découvrir FF6 en 2017, à moins d'être fan du retro-gaming, je ne vois pas comment cela peut bien se passer.


Disons que je compte bien jouer avec ma SNES mini, et pas seulement la foutre sur une étagère en me gaussant des scalpers qui n'auront pas réussi à choper cet exemplaire. Surtout qu'à part Zelda je n'ai jamais fini aucun des jeux de sa ludothèque. 
Alors ouais, le retrogaming, y'a intérêt à ce que ça me convienne  ::ninja:: .

Et pour FF6, j'ai déjà sorti une soluce au bout d'1h de jeu parce que je trouvais pas une porte  ::XD::

----------


## znokiss

> Et c'était fluide?


Yep. 


Lisible par contre, c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## Zerger

> Surtout qu'à part Zelda je n'ai jamais fini aucun des jeux de sa ludothèque.


Rah, une des meilleures consoles au monde pour ça. La sélection sur la Snes mini est très bonne pour le coup !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lisible par contre, c'est une autre histoire.


Ca va, j'ai un bac+3 en scanlines

----------


## Tremex

Tout juste terminé *The Witcher* (le 1, version EE).

En version "matérielle", DVD acheté à la FNAC il y a 4 ans en même temps que TW2, je viens de retrouver le ticket de caisse. Bref, faute de compteur Steam, je ne saurais dire combien de temps il m'a pris. Autour de 60 heures ?

En matière de RPG, j'avais l'expérience surtout de Gothic III, jamais fini car j'ai commencé à tourner en rond : "Quand t'es dans le désert depuis trop longtemps..."  ::rolleyes:: . Sacred 2 est bogué jusqu'au trognon, ça a aussi fini par me lasser.

Puis il y a eu Mass Effect  ::wub:: . De longues années à le parcourir de long en large sans m'en lasser. Sauf ME:A, pas encore décidé...

Mais là, la baffe. Je viens de comprendre ce qu'est un univers vivant  ::o: . D'accord, le jeu date de 2010, il y a un recyclage honteux des PNJ, du clipping, un crash par heure, un style de combat chiant à mon goût (je l'ai fait en mode facile, hein, pouvoir d'incinération Ignii à fond pour terminer tout le monde au lance-flammes), inventaire à revoir, etc., etc. Mais les réactions des personnages, le cycle jour/nuit efficace, les chiens et les gosses qui courent et ont des petites réactions à votre présence, les plantes qui repoussent... Tout ça donne du plaisir à le parcourir. Pourquoi dans Mass Effect3, après l'attaque sur la citadelle, les développeurs n'ont pas codé une reconstruction progressive, par exemple ? Juste voir quelques ouvriers réparer les vitres et les trous dans les murs, ça aurait changé un peu l'ambiance. J'ai toujours senti le jeu un peu trop figé à cause de telles carences.

Et puis là, dans TW1, quitter les faubourgs en flammes de Wyzima au prologue, en se demandant comment ça a pu finir comme ça...  ::'(:   Ça fiche un coup et ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas senti une telle implication. Ensuite on se blase un peu mais ça reste prenant. Faudra que le rejoue en mode Ku-Klux-Klan noble défenseur des humains contre les météques non-humains pour tester d'autres scénarios/ambiances.

Parmi les détails : même si ça fait bizarre, pouvoir fouiller les maisons sans se faire traiter de voleur à tout bout de champ, c'est quand même plus simple. Dans Gothic 3, j'étais obligé de balancer des sorts d'amnésie pour avoir la paix, sinon tintin pour entrer dans les villages concernés. Et habitants rancuniers, en plus. Pour Skyrim, je renvoie au Joueur du Grenier (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vz5lC-N6vQ).
On court toujours un peu trop, quelques portails de téléportation auraient été les bienvenus. Ou une monture. Une meilleure gestion de l'alchimie aurait été sympathique, genre raffinage des produits ramassés en leurs éléments fondamentaux, et possibilité d'effacer les recettes qui ne servent qu'une fois. Et trop de noyeurs partout, le talisman anti-sales bêtes a été mon meilleur investissement du jeu.
Le jeu m'a dit être en version 1.4, pas moyen d'installer le patch 1.5, mais il accepté de lancer en no-CD, c'était gentil.

Et comme j'ai aussi TW2 en stock, je vais refaire chauffer le mange-disques pour un tour ! Pour le 3, on verra, il me semble qu'il n'existe qu'en "virtuel", comme ME:A ? Il va falloir se résoudre à ne plus posséder totalement ses jeux...

----------


## parpaingue

> *Neverending nightmares* : je n'y connais rien du tout en jeu horrifique mais celui là crée vraiment une ambiance malsaine qui prend aux tripes.L'aventure n'est pas très longue , il n'y a pour ainsi dire quasiment pas de gameplay et le style graphique est sympa.C'est délicat de dire si c'est bien ou non mais en tout cas c'est une expérience marquante. Il y a apparemment d'autres chemin possible à parcourir mais je n'ai pas le courage de le refaire pour les chercher.


Personnellement : c'est mauvais. Y a clairement un bon travail sur les ambiances graphiques et sonores qui prend bien au départ, mais y a tellement pas de gameplay que y a aucun enjeu. L'instant où l'on s'en rend vraiment compte, tout s'écroule et ça tombe à plat. Si l'ambiance t'as tenu tout un run c'est cool, moi au bout de 45 min j'ai eu "le sursaut" et le reste est juste devenu une corvée.
Du coup je ne te recommande vraiment pas de retenter un run ça risque de te pourrir pas mal la chose, d'autant plus que les "chemins alternatifs" restent dans les même décors, ce qui accentue l'ennui.

----------


## Zodex

> Mais là, la baffe. Je viens de comprendre ce qu'est un univers vivant .


Petite précision: The Witcher date de 2007, son édition _Enhanced_ de 2008.  :;): 




> Et comme j'ai aussi TW2 en stock, je vais refaire chauffer le mange-disques pour un tour ! Pour le 3, on verra, il me semble qu'il n'existe qu'en "virtuel", comme ME:A ? Il va falloir se résoudre à ne plus posséder totalement ses jeux...


The Witcher 3 existe aussi version en physique, d'ailleurs même son extension "Blood and Wine" est sortie en boite toute seule!

----------


## Tremex

Merci pour les précisions, je viens de regarder la boîte de jeu  :;): . C'est le "launcher" qui m'affichait 2010, comme quoi il y a peut-être une mise à jour qui a fonctionné. Ça aggrave le cas de Mass Effect  ::(: ... 

Et je viens aussi de vérifier sur eBay. Super, une future boîte de plus sur les étagères ! (Longueur cumulée actuelle : environ 2,50 m de jeux... Dont beaucoup pour la déco, il y a des trucs injouables pour plein de raisons. Mais cela reste beaucoup moins que mes livres  ::P: ). 
Les prix affichés sont portnawak, faudra voir ailleurs.

----------


## Momock

J'ai fini *The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav* et sa suite *Memoria*. Deux point'n'click med-fan pas mal du tout avec quelques truc tirés par les cheveux ou pas logiques dans le premier. J'ai une prérérence pour l'ambiance du premier qui est moins high-fantasy, mais le changement est justifié par le scénario (nécessaire, même).

Puis j'ai fini *Cuphead* à 97% (??? je me demande bien ce qu'il peut me manquer, j'ai vaincu tous les boss et niveaux, même les sous-boss du dernier monde).

PU-TAIN. J'ai encore du mal à croire que ce jeu existe. Comment ont-ils fait pour que le gameplay, les hitboxes et compagnie soient aussi _parfaits_ alors que les sprites sont des bilules qui se déforment et se transforment dans tous les sens, on sont des monstres collossaux qui font la moitié de l'écran?  ::o:  Tout est soigné au dernier degré, y'a aucun râté (le seul que j'ai eût c'est un sous-boss à la fin qui est resté coincé dans un bord). 

Le gameplay est nickel. Ça rappelle beaucoup Contra, mais avec un dash et un système de "parry" très étrange qui nous donne le droit de rebondir/absorber tout ce qui est de couleur rose si on colle un... euh... "coup" dedans (c'est comme l'attaque de Sonic sur MD quand on represse le saut mid-air, sauf qu'en le faisant sur un truc rose ça permet de double-sauter, voilà). C'est assez unique et c'est le truc que j'ai mis le plus de temps à assimiler.

Les boss sont très variés et ont de nombreux paterns et transformations (y'a une certaine part de RNG dans la manière dont les patterns ou transformations/invocations de certains boss sortent, un peu à la manière de certains boss de Gunstar Heroes). Les niveau run'n'gun ne sont pas mauvais (et ont chacun des défis et ennemis totalement uniques), mais c'est clair que je les ai fait plus pour les pièces qu'on y trouve (qui permettent d'achetter de nouvelles armes et passifs en magasin) qu'autre-chose.

D'ailleurs le petit point faible du jeu, selon moi: certains upgrades me parraissent un peu fumés. Je pense surtout à celui qui permet d'être invincible pendant le dash. Certaines phases de certains boss deviennent une farce avec cet upgrade. Il a tout de même un point négatif: on est invisible pendant le dash, on disparaît et apparaît plus loin dans un nuage de fumée ninja, ce qui est au début très perturbant, mais on s'y fait vite et ça ne suffit pas à compenser le craquage de slip qu'est ce passif (d'autre cont dans l'extrême inverse, comme les coeurs qui permettent d'avoir plus de vie... en échange de moins de dégâts, LOL. L'upgrade qui sert à rien  ::XD:: ). Celà dit c'est pas non-plus la solution universelle à tes problèmes et j'ai au final utilisé plus souvent le passif qui permet de remplir son super plus vite (ne serais-ce que parceque dans les phases de SHMUP y'a pas de dash, haha!)

J'ai mis neuf heures pour le finir sinon. Ce sera la note. 9/10

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé l'épisode 1 de *Space Pilgrim*. C'est du point'n click très basique, mais sans réels défauts. Ca se laisse jouer sans déplaisir. Ca ne dure qu'une heure, mais il y a 3 épisodes ensuite pour terminer l'histoire. Pour les graphismes, c'est du RPG Maker, mais c'est propre et ça fait le boulot.

----------


## znokiss

> Tout juste terminé *The Witcher* (le 1, version EE).


Joli retour. 
J'ai une partie toujours en cours, j'approche de la fin, mais faut que je trouve le temps de la relancer, j'ai pas pu m'y remettre..
.. depuis 1 an..

----------


## darkvador

> Personnellement : c'est mauvais. Y a clairement un bon travail sur les ambiances graphiques et sonores qui prend bien au départ, mais y a tellement pas de gameplay que y a aucun enjeu. L'instant où l'on s'en rend vraiment compte, tout s'écroule et ça tombe à plat. Si l'ambiance t'as tenu tout un run c'est cool, moi au bout de 45 min j'ai eu "le sursaut" et le reste est juste devenu une corvée.
> Du coup je ne te recommande vraiment pas de retenter un run ça risque de te pourrir pas mal la chose, d'autant plus que les "chemins alternatifs" restent dans les même décors, ce qui accentue l'ennui.


En un sens je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi , il n'y a pas de gameplay et le peu qu'il y a n'apporte vraiment rien , du coup j'aurais vraiment beaucoup de mal à pouvoir le conseiller à quelqu'un. Tu as fait tous les chemins? Tu as un côté maso  ::ninja::  Effectivement je pense comme toi qu'un run de plus serait de trop et les mauvaises ficèles du jeu qui sont passé pour moi du fait de l'expérience courte (j'ai fini le jeu en deux courte session) me gâcheraient certainement le truc.

----------


## Ventilo

Fini Wonder Boy, dragon's trap HD


Me manque les défis de transformation.
Globalement j'ai bien aimé. La maniabilité est bonne, malgré quelques glissades sur les controles. 
Le jeu consiste à faire chaque niveau dans la transformation obtenue à ce moment là et revenir une fois de nouvelles formes obtenues pour débloquer d'autres passages.
Le jeu m'affiche 6h42 de temps de jeu, ca m'a semblé plus long (notamment un problème de sauvegarde m'a fait perdre 1h de farm) et j'en demandais pas plus.

Graphiquement c'est superbe, niveau gameplay c'est agréablement simple. 

Question difficulté, je dirais qu'il y a 2 façon d'aborder le jeu : être skillé et enchainé les niveaux tel qu'ils sont prévus, ou l'être moins et farmer l'or pour être bien protégé.
Obtenir l'épée qui permet de se transformer librement rend le jeu trivial pour un nul comme moi. Tuer le dernier boss en transfo oiseau m'a semblé super dur, une fois en lion c'est du trishot.

Je le recommande donc a tous les handicapés de la manette.

----------


## banditbandit

*Silent Hill Downpour*

Plutôt un bon Silent Hill (voir excellent) qui reprend bien les codes de la série pré-Homecoming.
On incarne un prisonnier en fuite qui va découvrir la ville abandonnée et ses étranges phénomènes, le début fait penser à Alan Wake (

Spoiler Alert! 


la foret, la montagne, la mine et le funiculaire

) et c'est vraiment réussi, ceux qui ont aimé AW vont sans doute apprécier. Aussi le héros a des états d'âmes, et on se demande si il est bourreau ou victime.

C'est bien réalisé, la ville est assez grande, le level design est pas mal, on peut passer par les égouts si on arrive à débloquer quelques passages, on a une grande liberté, et la possibilité de faire des quêtes secondaires comme la recherche de Sigils par exemple.

Les combats sont agréables, c'est plutôt du corps-à-corps avec tout ce qui nous tombe sous la main (un peu comme Condemned) même si le fusil reste notre meilleur allié (

Spoiler Alert! 


très efficace, gardez des cartouches pour la fin

), les adversaires quoique peu nombreux sont assez malins et agressifs, ils attaquent en bande, savent parer les coups et répliquer. En général il faut être prudent et attaquer par surprise, en jouant de l'esquive, quand c'est possible il vaut mieux éviter les combats, on meurt très rapidement. 
Il y a aussi des phases de speedrun avec du QTE léger (

Spoiler Alert! 


quand la corruption apparait

)(un peu comme dans Deadly Premonition,  mais en plus réussi heureusement... ), c'est genre Die and Try, il faut trouver le bon chemin à force d'essais. 

La partie puzzle est vraiment bonne ni trop dure ni trop facile, comme dans tout bon SH. J'ai juste galéré dans la prison où je n'ai pas réussi à trouver le reste d'un code malgré ma lampe à UV (

Spoiler Alert! 


la aussi comme dans Condemned

), j'ai du me taper toutes les combinaisons, ce qui ne fut pas de tout repos (

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout avec trois Brutos sur le dos  ::ninja:: 

) et c'est pas faute d'avoir fouillé partout...  :ouaiouai: 


Au rayon des déceptions, le problème des graphismes qui sont un peu dégueux sur PS3 avec des texture qui bavent et un flou bien présent, après le jeu est fluide c'est déjà pas mal, c'est dommage parce que la DA n'est pas mauvaise et certains visages sont très réussis.
Pas de gestion du son, les voix sont trop faibles par rapport aux sons ambiants et à la musique. Il manque les sirènes.  ::'(: 
La dernière partie dans la prison où c'est surtout des combats parfois difficiles, certains point de sauvegarde un peu éloignés, on souffle une fois qu'on réussi à sauvegarder, mais rien d'impossible, le boss de fin est tout à fait abordable.
Le fait qu'une fois qu'on a quitté la ville on ne puisse plus y retourner pour terminer les quêtes secondaires (même une option "mode libre" dans le menu aurait été appréciable ).

Sinon j'ai réussi à avoir trois fin différentes dont une 'happy end", c'est déjà pas mal et le final est plutôt réussi.

Voila en résumé un bon Silent Hill, avec une histoire intéressante et agréable à jouer. C'est pas non plus le meilleur SH mais je pense que ce sera quand même mon GOTY, surtout vu le peu de jeux que j'aurai finis cette année.

----------


## Zodex

Fini *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux*.
Quelle putain d'histoire, une bonne vieille tragédie racontée en 5 heures. Rien à faire que les "énigmes" soient à chier, la fin rattrape tout.
Accessoirement, je redécouvre le sens du terme "photoréalisme", et la musique est très belle et épouse parfaitement l'exploration et la narration sans coupure et sans brusques changements.
Une ballade qui vaut le coup, assurément.

----------


## parpaingue

> En un sens je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi , il n'y a pas de gameplay et le peu qu'il y a n'apporte vraiment rien , du coup j'aurais vraiment beaucoup de mal à pouvoir le conseiller à quelqu'un. Tu as fait tous les chemins? Tu as un côté maso


Noope j'en ai fait que deux par curiosité, ça m'a plus que largement suffi. J'ai regardé le reste (30 secondes de cutscenes ?) sur youtube, j'ai mes limites.




> *Silent Hill Downpour*


J'avais été très déçu par tous les environnements précis en dehors de la ville parce que le cheminement y est totalement linéaire, à coups des portes bloquées et d'éboulis. Il n'y a aucune exploration/appropriation des environnements avec des verrous qu'on fait sauter pour élargir la zone comme dans les anciens, la progression y est toujours uniquement en ligne droite, on est jamais perdu. Sans compter le gag 

Spoiler Alert! 


du monstre dans une vitrine de musée

  :Facepalm: ).
Comparaison rapide pour s'en rendre compte: l'école de Silent Hill 1 face à l'orphelinat de Downpour, prendre un plan, noter les zones accessibles et chercher le(s) chemin(s) possible pour le joueur.

----------


## Tremex

Je rebondis une dernière fois sur The Witcher pour l'instant. Ça y est, je commence le 2 : 

PUT.... D'INTERFACE  :Boom:  ! Ca va me gâcher tout le plaisir. Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont à remanier les suites comme cela ? Mêmes idées nazes que Mass Effect 2 par rapport à ME1.

----------


## Zodex

> Je rebondis une dernière fois sur The Witcher pour l'instant. Ça y est, je commence le 2 : 
> 
> PUT.... D'INTERFACE  ! Ca va me gâcher tout le plaisir. Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont à remanier les suites comme cela ? Mêmes idées nazes que Mass Effect 2 par rapport à ME1.


Attends de voir l'omniprésence d'actions contextuelles et de scripts, notamment durant les combats de boss, et là ton plaisir sera gâché. J'ai pourtant fini TW2 plusieurs fois, non sans une certaine abnégation de ma part concernant ces points, car le reste, l'ambiance, l'histoire, les persos, les quêtes, c'est du tout bon pour moi, mais les combats m'ont bien fait rager.

Ça vaudrait le coup de chercher des mods qui refont en profondeur le système de combat, je sais que ça existe mais curieusement je n'ai jamais penser à modder TW2...

----------


## banditbandit

> J'avais été très déçu par tous les environnements précis en dehors de la ville parce que le cheminement y est totalement linéaire, à coups des portes bloquées et d'éboulis. Il n'y a aucune exploration/appropriation des environnements avec des verrous qu'on fait sauter pour élargir la zone comme dans les anciens, la progression y est toujours uniquement en ligne droite, on est jamais perdu. Sans compter le gag 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> du monstre dans une vitrine de musée
> 
>  ).


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi c'est très linéaire surtout au début, mais bon ça ne m'a pas dérangé plus que ça, après dans la ville tu peux débloquer plus de chemins pour avoir accès à l'ensemble de la map donc je vois pas où est le problème (notamment niveau exploration, tu peux fouiller un peu partout et pour les quêtes secondaires tu dois parfois revenir dans des endroits déjà explorés ), j'ai pas eu le sentiment d'être bloqué (après c'est vrai qu'il y a des porte bloquées et des éboulis qui font artificiels ), mais je te l'accorde la map n'est pas suffisamment alambiquée pour que l'on puisse réellement se perdre.

----------


## Blackogg

> Attends de voir l'omniprésence d'actions contextuelles et de scripts, notamment durant les combats de boss, et là ton plaisir sera gâché. J'ai pourtant fini TW2 plusieurs fois, non sans une certaine abnégation de ma part concernant ces points, car le reste, l'ambiance, l'histoire, les persos, les quêtes, c'est du tout bon pour moi, mais les combats m'ont bien fait rager.
> 
> Ça vaudrait le coup de chercher des mods qui refont en profondeur le système de combat, je sais que ça existe mais curieusement je n'ai jamais penser à modder TW2...


Faut pas non plus se pourrir la vie en se focalisant sur ça. 
Le 2 c'est le 1 en mieux sur tout, sauf sur les combats où c'est pourri, mais d'une manière différente.
Donc si le 1 a plu malgré les combats, ça sera pareil pour le 2.

----------


## Illynir

Et il est beaucoup moins long de toute façon, ça se fait bien. On peut également mettre les QTE en facile dans les options pour ceux que ça révulsent.

----------


## DistoCake

*A Hat in Time*

Juste wow. Je l'attendais depuis tellement longtemps. Il est top, l'univers est génial, le gameplay aussi, les doublages sont super....Deux bémols :

1. Le jeu est trop facile
2. J'en veux encore ! Trop court !  :Cell: 

Je l'ai finis à 100% affichage IG parce que les succès c'est pas mon trip, tous les chapeaux (bon c'est obligatoire) et les 40 sabliers. 10h et quelques en comptant que je me suis un peu baladé.
Vivement Super Mario Odyssey.

----------


## Emzy

> Puis j'ai fini *Cuphead* à 97% (??? je me demande bien ce qu'il peut me manquer, j'ai vaincu tous les boss et niveaux, même les sous-boss du dernier monde).
> 
> PU-TAIN. J'ai encore du mal à croire que ce jeu existe. Comment ont-ils fait pour que le gameplay, les hitboxes et compagnie soient aussi _parfaits_ alors que les sprites sont des bilules qui se déforment et se transforment dans tous les sens, on sont des monstres collossaux qui font la moitié de l'écran?  Tout est soigné au dernier degré, y'a aucun râté (le seul que j'ai eût c'est un sous-boss à la fin qui est resté coincé dans un bord). 
> 
> Le gameplay est nickel. Ça rappelle beaucoup Contra, mais avec un dash et un système de "parry" très étrange qui nous donne le droit de rebondir/absorber tout ce qui est de couleur rose si on colle un... euh... "coup" dedans (c'est comme l'attaque de Sonic sur MD quand on represse le saut mid-air, sauf qu'en le faisant sur un truc rose ça permet de double-sauter, voilà). C'est assez unique et c'est le truc que j'ai mis le plus de temps à assimiler.
> 
> Les boss sont très variés et ont de nombreux paterns et transformations (y'a une certaine part de RNG dans la manière dont les patterns ou transformations/invocations de certains boss sortent, un peu à la manière de certains boss de Gunstar Heroes). Les niveau run'n'gun ne sont pas mauvais (et ont chacun des défis et ennemis totalement uniques), mais c'est clair que je les ai fait plus pour les pièces qu'on y trouve (qui permettent d'achetter de nouvelles armes et passifs en magasin) qu'autre-chose.
> 
> D'ailleurs le petit point faible du jeu, selon moi: certains upgrades me parraissent un peu fumés. Je pense surtout à celui qui permet d'être invincible pendant le dash. Certaines phases de certains boss deviennent une farce avec cet upgrade. Il a tout de même un point négatif: on est invisible pendant le dash, on disparaît et apparaît plus loin dans un nuage de fumée ninja, ce qui est au début très perturbant, mais on s'y fait vite et ça ne suffit pas à compenser le craquage de slip qu'est ce passif (d'autre cont dans l'extrême inverse, comme les coeurs qui permettent d'avoir plus de vie... en échange de moins de dégâts, LOL. L'upgrade qui sert à rien ). Celà dit c'est pas non-plus la solution universelle à tes problèmes et j'ai au final utilisé plus souvent le passif qui permet de remplir son super plus vite (ne serais-ce que parceque dans les phases de SHMUP y'a pas de dash, haha!)
> ...


Cuphead c'est génial oui  ::wub::

----------


## Haelnak

> *Cuphead* (...) hitboxes (...) _parfaits_


 ::O: 

Elles sont correctes compte-tenu des animations/transformations/etc. mais c'est très loin d'être parfait.

----------


## Zerger

Ce sont des hitbox de shmup non? Ca ne touche que le centre du perso?

----------


## Zodex

Viens de finir *JULIA - Among the Stars*.
C'était bien mieux que ce à quoi je m'attendais. Un _Point and Click_ varié dans ses puzzles et dans ses environnements, j'ai vraiment eu l'impression de jouer à un *Journeyman Project* remis au goût du jour...

----------


## Esotsm

Fini *Middle-Earth : Shadow of Mordor* en 19h. Sympa, sans plus.

----------


## Zodex

Allez, 3eme jeu fini sur la même page... Cette fois-ci, c'est *Brothers - A Tale of two Sons.*
Bah c'est pas marrant.  :Emo:

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini l'épisode 2 de *Batman : The Enemy Within*.

Je confirme mes bonnes impressions que j'ai eu avec l'épisode 1. C'est pas mal haletant et ils ont vraiment bien rendu l'effet de l'étau qui se ressert petit à petit autour de Bruce Wayne (on passe plus de temps en Wayne qu'en Batman dans cet épisode), ils étoffent un peu l'histoire et rajoute les différents personnages plutôt intelligemment. J'aime beaucoup ce qu'ils font avec le Joker aussi, ils brouillent vraiment bien les pistes et proposent quelque chose de très différent par rapport aux autres adaptations.

L'épisode se concentre beaucoup sur les dialogues on a pas du tout de scène "d'énigme" mais c'est pas forcément un mal, le rythme est vraiment bien soutenu, j'ai pas vu le temps passer et vu la tension instaurer dans l'épisode et le cliffhanger, j'ai hâte de voir la suite.

----------


## schouffy

> Allez, 3eme jeu fini sur la même page... Cette fois-ci, c'est *Brothers - A Tale of two Sons.*
> Bah c'est pas marrant.


Mais c'est bien  ::):

----------


## thoam32

Bon perso j'ai fini Ys 8: Lacrimosa of Dana !

Je vais faire simple pour une fois j'ai absolument tout adoré dans ce Ys, je me suis éclaté comme un petit fou, incapable de lâcher la manette ! A tel point que j'ai réussi à y passer près de 80 heures (temps que je passe normalement plus sur un Legend of Heroes qu'un Ys), mais là j'ai adoré ce gameplay quasi-irréprochable en baston, cette envie de tout voir et tout compléter, ce scénario simple mais agréable à suivre, cette DA que j'ai beaucoup aimé... 

Bon après on va pas se mentir le jeu est très en retard techniquement, y a pleins de murs invisibles stupides et cette attaque ultime placé sur R1+L1 (oui j'aurai pu reconfigurer les touches) est vraiment très mal placée et vous allez lancer cette attaque souvent par accident.

Enfin bon malgré quelques doléances, un vrai coup de cœur que ce Ys ! Je veux bien une petite extension en fait !

----------


## Narushima

C'est bon à savoir, il me tente bien (une fois qu'il sera sorti sur PC, en tout cas). Le seul truc que je redoute encore c'est le niveau d'animé, qui semble avoir été revu à la hausse.  ::|:

----------


## Euklif

Juste un truc : la localisation est visiblement assez dégueulasse pour qu'ils décident de la reprendre de zéro d'ici peu. Pas que l'intérêt principal de ces jeux soit dans le scénar -d'autant que la version pc devrait avoir directe la bonne trad'- MAIS c'est toujours bon à savoir avant, pour qui souhaite se lancer dans les meilleures conditions.

----------


## thoam32

Oui c'est vrai que cet Ys est le plus bavard de tous le Ys et après oui faut adhérer au délire "anime", je reconnais être assez friand du genre donc j'aurai bien du mal à te donner un bon avis. Après ce que j'ai bien aimé, c'est que le scénario soit simple mais rajoute toujours un nouvel élément d'intérêt, au début tu cherches juste à sprtir de l'ile puis ensuite tu découvres une série de petits rebondissements, jusqu'à arriver à une jolie conclusion j'ai trouvé. 
Mais après je comprends que beaucoup puissent se contenter de zapper tous les textes !

Oui alors j'y ai joué en anglais et ça m'a semblé correct tout le long, y a surement moyen de faire mieux mais ça m'a pas gêné outre mesure. Après le doublage japonais est très cool, même si bon y a quand même pas mal de passages non doublés, dommage. 

Bon en tout cas s'il sort sur ps4 d'ici la fin de l'année, je jouerai avec plaisir à Tokyo Xanadu ! Sinon j'importerai la version Vita !

----------


## Fabulost

J'ai fini *Firewatch*

Pour paraphraser le philosophe Franco-Belge, Jean-Philippe Smet : "Il suffira d'une étincelle, oui d'un rien, oui d'un geste, il suffira d'une étincelle, et d'un mot d'amour, oui pour..." je pense que cette citation illustre parfaitement Firewatch, je m'explique :

L'étincelle c'est toute la première partie du jeu, vraiment prenante, les deux personnages sont vraiment attachants et la mise en place de l'intrigue est assez réussie. J'ai aimé arpenter cette réserve du Wyoming, à l'aide de ma caret et de ma boussole et guidé par la douce voix de Delilah, qui nous raconte des petites anecdotes pour passer le temps.

Mais malheureusement l'étincelle ne deviendra jamais un feu de joie mais un pétard mouillé, car la deuxième partie est peu intéressante, l'intrigue retombe comme un soufflé et tout me semble bâcler. En tous cas je n'ai pas été touché par la fin, paradoxalement j'ai plus été touché par le début et la petite histoire qui nous raconte la vie du personnage avant d'être recruté comme gardien de forêt que par celle que le jeu essaye de nous raconter mais qui, pour moi, n'a pas trop de sens.

Firewatch n'est pas un mauvais jeu, loin de là, mais je n'ai pas été touché.

----------


## schouffy

Vu que le gameplay c'est le néant dans ce jeu, je l'ai regardé sur Youtube, c'est assez prenant mais à la fin on a en effet l'impression qu'il a manqué quelque chose.

----------


## Fabulost

> à la fin on a en effet l'impression qu'il a manqué quelque chose.


C'est tout à fait ça, je suis ressorti assez frustré de ce jeu et de son histoire et c'est dommage car il y avait un sacré potentiel.

----------


## Kl4w

J'ai arrêté d'apprécier le jeu au moment où on tombe sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


le centre de recherche grillagé, tout équipé et abandonné

.
J'ai trouvé ça totalement à côté de la plaque.
Et la fin n'a effectivement pas spécialement aidé à remonter la pente.

----------


## Emzy

Je viens de finir *Shadow Warrior* (2013), que j'avais eu gratos je sais plus trop comment.

C'est pas mal, mais je n'en voyais pas le bout. La dernière partie du jeu est extrêmement répétitive et c'est parce que je sentais venir la fin que je me suis "forcé" à le relancer pour aller au bout. 
Les boss sont trop longs et pas assez variés dans leurs patterns.

Sinon, il y a de bonnes choses, c'est dynamique et drôle, forcément old-school. J'ai pas passé un mauvais moment (terminé en 16h, en Difficile).  ::):

----------


## Valenco

]


> J'ai fini *Firewatch*
> 
> Pour paraphraser le philosophe Franco-Belge, Jean-Philippe Smet : "Il suffira d'une étincelle, oui d'un rien, oui d'un geste, il suffira d'une étincelle, et d'un mot d'amour, oui pour..." je pense que cette citation illustre parfaitement Firewatch, je m'explique :
> 
> L'étincelle c'est toute la première partie du jeu, vraiment prenante, les deux personnages sont vraiment attachants et la mise en place de l'intrigue est assez réussie. J'ai aimé arpenter cette réserve du Wyoming, à l'aide de ma caret et de ma boussole et guidé par la douce voix de Delilah, qui nous raconte des petites anecdotes pour passer le temps.
> 
> Mais malheureusement l'étincelle ne deviendra jamais un feu de joie mais un pétard mouillé, car la deuxième partie est peu intéressante, l'intrigue retombe comme un soufflé et tout me semble bâcler. En tous cas je n'ai pas été touché par la fin, paradoxalement j'ai plus été touché par le début et la petite histoire qui nous raconte la vie du personnage avant d'être recruté comme gardien de forêt que par celle que le jeu essaye de nous raconter mais qui, pour moi, n'a pas trop de sens.
> 
> Firewatch n'est pas un mauvais jeu, loin de là, mais je n'ai pas été touché.



Le dénouement ne m’a pas autant gêné. C’est vrai qu’il semble 

Spoiler Alert! 


relativement banal mais en même le jeu raconte une histoire simple de sentiments et de doutes qui peuvent habiter tout à chacun. Ce qui m’a amusé, c'est que, en habitué aux blockbusters divers et variés, je me suis imaginé qu’il y avait une invasion d’aliens dans une zone du type zone 51, un tueur en série, un ours tueur d’homme, une guérison miraculeuse de la femme d’Henry.



Au final, j'ai beaucoup aimé cette courte balade.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé à l'instant *Night in the Woods*. Un sacré OVNI. Le gameplay est assez étrange : le gros du jeu consiste à se promener et à discuter avec ses amis. Il y a des interactions pour interagir ou observer certains objets de l'environnement ainsi que quelques mini-jeux, mais le gros du jeu consiste à dialoguer. Du coup, c'est assez lent. Ca ne m'a pas gêné, mais ça rend le jeu difficile à recommander à d'autres personnes.

En ce qui concerne la réalisation, c'est un quasi sans faute pour moi = graphismes excellents, animations réussies et musique au top. Seul point noir : beaucoup de chargements. Pas très longs, mais on se demande parfois pourquoi on a besoin d'un écran de chargement lorsqu'on change de pièce.

----------


## Orkestra

Allez, série de retours sur des jeux terminés ces dernières semaines :


- *Hollow Knight*, d'abord, qui est clairement mon jeu de l'année : d'une part, c'est graphiquement extraordinaire, c'est beau et cohérent, c'est extrêmement vivant, on sent que tout a été pensé et préparé avec le même soin et j'ai vraiment eu le sentiment que tout, même les ennemis de base du jeu, était un vrai personnage. Au point que j'ai eu des remords en début de partie parce que je "génocidais" des ennemis en boucle pour farmer quelques geos (la monnaie du jeu). D'autre part (mais tout est lié en fait), toutes les zones, tous les chemins s'imbriquent parfaitement, ce qui accentue encore la cohérence générale de l'univers. Contrairement à un paquet de jeux du même genre, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression que je devais absolument trouver une upgrade pour avancer dans le jeu ; au contraire, j'ai vraiment joué à l'aventurier, avec l'impression d'avoir trois cent chemins possibles devant moi à chaque instant. Du coup, à chaque fois que j'étais bloqué à un endroit, j'allais simplement explorer ailleurs, sans même me dire "il me faut cette upgrade", juste pour le plaisir de découvrir cet univers. Là où c'est extraordinaire, c'est que j'ai eu cette sensation jusqu'au bout de ma partie. Et dernier point sur le gameplay : parfait. Je ne vois pas quoi dire d'autre : le personnage est un bonheur à contrôler, les différents charmes et améliorations apportent des variations parfois minimes mais très agréables à la façon de jouer, c'est exigeant sans être impossible et il y a même un bel endroit dédié à la plate-forme "hardcore" (au final pas si compliqué que ça, mais ça m'a fait plaisir).
Il me reste encore 3% à découvrir pour arriver au 100%, 

Spoiler Alert! 


dont le dernier combat de l'arène (je suis arrivé jusqu'au dernier ennemi, je pense, de ce dernier niveau de difficulté, mais je n'avais presque plus de vie, j'ai paniqué et je suis mort bêtement. Depuis je galère un peu, mais j'y arriverai !

. Je savoure mes dernières heures avant de finir définitivement cette première partie.
J'aimerais bien essayer de faire le "low percent" à l'occasion (pas en speedrun, juste de terminer le jeu avec le moins d'ugrades possible, pour voir).
C'est vraiment un très gros coup de coeur, je n'avais pas autant accroché à un jeu depuis Dark Souls premier du nom !


- *Lara Croft Go*, ensuite, puis *Hitman Go* dans la foulée. J'ai beaucoup aimé le premier pour le design général (le jeu est très beau je trouve) qui fait qu'on se ballade dans de jolis décors en réfléchissant un peu. Ca reste tout de même très facile et c'est plus un jeu pour se vider l'esprit façon "zen" et faire une petite pause plutôt qu'un vrai jeu de puzzle sur lequel vous bloquerez pendant des jours. Et si j'aime moins le design général de *Hitman Go*, je l'ai trouvé tout de même plus réussi en général et je l'ai terminé à 100% : j'ai trouvé les situations plus variées, de même que les différents ennemis, et les objectifs alternatifs pour terminer chaque mission sont en général assez intéressant (en tous cas, plus intéressants pour moi que la recherche d'objets cachés dans Lara Croft Go). Ca reste relativement simple mais je conseille vraiment ces deux jeux (en solde peut-être ?)


- *Dyscourse* aussi, que j'avais repéré avant qu'il sorte (je trouvais ça assez beau) mais au sujet duquel j'avais lu pas mal de critiques négatives. Au final je l'ai trouvé assez sympa : après avoir survécu à un crach aérien sur une île déserte, on essaye de s'organiser, avec quelques autres survivants, pour tenir jusqu'à l'arrivée des secours ou essayer de s'enfuir. Je comprends toutefois les critiques que j'avais lu : c'est très basique (en gros, pas de gameplay, juste des choix dans les dialogues qui vont influencer plus ou moins clairement le déroulement de l'histoire), ça se finit extrêmement rapidement et même si j'ai vaguement relancé certains chapitres pour obtenir d'autres fins, on ne peut pas dire que la rejouabilité soit si importante que ça. Et pour le coup, j'ai finalement trouvé les graphismes pas si top que ça (trop peu variés, mais surtout, j'ai eu l'impression que le jeu était "étiré"... étrange.)
Bref, pour moi qui l'ai échangé contre un jeu de bundle auquel je n'aurais jamais joué de toute façon, ç'aura été une petite expérience plutôt sympathique et je ne regrette pas de l'avoir fait. A mon avis il vaut le coup pour ceux qui aiment les jeux narratifs, si vous le trouvez au détour d'un bundle.


- *SteamWorld Dig*, qui trainait dans mon backlog depuis longtemps et que je n'ai lancé que parce que le trailer de sa suite me faisait méchamment envie. Résultat, un jeu plutôt chouette, quoi qu'un peu répétitif : il a un côté addictif comme un "clicker" dans lequel on voudrait récupérer toujours plus de minérai, j'ai bien aimé creuser des galeries dans tous les sens et il y a un petit côté Boulder Dash, pas pour me déplaire (mais qui pourrait être plus poussé s'il y avait plus de "pièges" ou de risques, du moins, lorsqu'on creuse. Il est assez court mais dure juste assez longtemps pour qu'on ne se lasse pas.
Le 2 a l'air de corriger tous les petits défauts du premier : comme beaucoup ici, j'ai un backlog presque infini, donc je ne sais pas quand est-ce que j'y jouerais, mais en tous cas ce premier SteamWorld Dig m'a donné bien envie de trouver le temps d'y jouer à l'occasion !



Après ça, le mois d'octobre est arrivé et avec lui le troisième Event du Backlog. J'ai bien vite abandonné Trine, pas fait pour moi, mais j'ai tout de même eu le temps de terminer trois jeux pour l'instant (et le quatrième, The Last Door, devrait suivre d'ici pas trop longtemps). Petit récapitulatif rapide :


- *Puzzle Agent*  : Au final, une fois que j'ai accepté que c'était extrêmement lent, j'ai plutôt apprécié l'histoire (est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs fins possibles ?). Par contre le gameplay... je n'ai pas trouvé les puzzles très intéressants ni toujours très bien trouvés pour faire avancer le scénario. C'était assez agréable à finir en deux heures mais c'est aussi très bien que ça ne dure pas plus longtemps que ça quoi !


- *The Banner Saga* : Très bonne pioche. Il a bien sûr quelques défauts, principalement, il est un peu simpliste et manque de variété (aussi bien dans les situations qu'on rencontre au cours du scénario que pour les combats) et j'ai trouvé la fin un peu abrupte, mais ces "petites histoires" au sein de la grande, cette espèce d'apocalypse qui semble inéluctable (et incompréhensible), cette fuite en avant des personnages et, bien sûr, les graphismes qui sont fabuleux : tout est épique et entrainant. Une très bonne expérience. Je laisserai passer un peu de temps avant de faire sa suite mais j'y viendrai certainement dans pas si longtemps, on verra si elle corrige les petits défauts de son aîné !
Un coup de gueule quand même : de la pub (pour The Banner Saga 2, ou des t-shirt, ou l'OST...) sur l'écran d'accueil du jeu. Quelle horreur !


- *Life is Strange* : décidément, encore un jeu dans lequel on ne joue pas vraiment... ! J'en avais lu beaucoup de bien (ou beaucoup d'avis négatifs pas argumentés, haha !), au final j'en ressort avec une impression plutôt positive même si j'ai trouvé ça un peu trop long (j'ai mis environ 14h pour le finir) : bon, évidemment, ceux qui n'aiment pas les walking simulator n'apprécieront pas. Pour ma part, j'avoue que j'ai trouvé que ça mettait un peu de temps à se lancer (j'ai un peu souffert pendant l'épisode trois) mais le quatrième épisode m'a scotché à ma manette et m'a clairement remotivé. Le cinquième et dernier épisode ne m'a pas autant convaincu et malgré un côté un peu "expérimental" je le trouve un peu convenu, mais ça reste une fin très correcte. Bon, comme souvent avec les scénarios qui parlent de 

Spoiler Alert! 


voyages de le temps

, il y a quelques points un peu troubles à mon avis, mais ça ne m'a pas gêné outre mesure.
Pour le côté cliché, certes, la plupart des personnages sont des tropes un peu bateau qui souffrent surtout du fait, je crois, qu'on voit toujours les mêmes (on a l'impression qu'il y a 10 étudiants dans cette école), mais je les ai tous trouvés attachants (à part Chloe qui est insupportable !).
J'ai fait deux fins différentes (je ne sais pas s'il y en a plus), la première assez émouvante qui, j'imagine, doit être la vraie fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


(sacrifier Chloe)

, la seconde qui m'a semblé vraiment bâclée 

Spoiler Alert! 


(sacrifier Arcadia Bay...et on se barre juste, comme ça ? Après tout ce "drama" à côté du phare avec Chloe qui parle de sa mère qui va mourir dans le diner ?! Et là, pouf, on part tranquilou en road-trip vers Portland, en laissant la ville en ruine et sans mentionner du tout tous les gens qui sont morts ?!)


J'avoue que je suis assez intrigué par le préquel qui est en train de sortir en ce moment : d'un côté je ressors de Life is Strange avec un avis assez positif et je me dis que je referai bien un tour dans l'univers à l'occasion, de l'autre cette idée de faire un préquel ne m'attire pas vraiment... Je me demande vraiment ce que ça va donner.



C'est tout pour l'instant. Rendez-vous dans quelques jours pour mon retour sur The Last Door, haha !

----------


## Croaker

Fini ce week end *Danganronpa V3 Killing Harmony*, joué en VF.

Comme il est compliqué d'en faire une critique sans spoiler, je vais rester dans le ressenti superficiel.

J'ai trouvé que la mécanique fonctionne toujours, comme pour le 2 ils ont essayé de rajouter des fonctionnalités au mode procès, comme pour le deux il y a des ajouts bien sympas et d'autres plutôt anecdotiques. Le soucis (perso) du 2 - le mini jeu de skate complètement abusé en hard - est corrigé, il n'y a quasi plus de moments frustrants où le gameplay arcade empêche la progression. (C'était le cas pour moi à la fin du 2).

Concernant l'équilibre "roman visuel"/"jeu de procès", je crois que c'est l'épisode qui est le plus "visual novel" des trois, ce qui est au détriment de la partie "jeu de tuerie". (cad que l'effet mon best bro/girl risque de crever à tout moment s'estompe un peu). Je suis très client de ça mais je comprends que les gens qui ne rentrent pas dans le trip "VN" pourront tiquer. Et je rajoute que c'est quasi indispensable de connaître le scénario du jeu original pour comprendre et apprécier ce scénario là.

Le curseur à portenawak a été encore monté d'un niveau, même chose que pour le paragraphe précédent il faut aimer la combinaison absurde+tuerie mais normalement si vous jouez à Danganronpa ça doit être votre cas.

La VF est globalement bien écrite mais il y a par moment des gros soucis de contre-sens, difficilement admissible pour un jeu où la clarté des phrases fait partie du gameplay. Dans les "bonus" du jeu le niveau de la VF descend en flèche à "carrément inadmissible".

Vu qu'il est vendu au prix fort, un petit mot sur les "bonus". Le mode "gestion/VN" post game a été remplacé en deux modes séparés (un VN, un RPG + jeu de plateau). Ils sont sympatoches mais pas au point de se lever la nuit pour y jouer. J'ai trouvé que les persos du V3 sont "dans l'ensemble" moins travaillés que ceux des épisodes précédents, au point que le "jeu de plateau" (qui fait revenir tous les persos des trois jeux) est encore le truc qui offre les évènements les plus variés et nombreux.

Mon verdict, si vous êtes fans et/ou que vous savez que vous jouerez au bonus, à acheter d'urgence (ou en boite sur console), sinon peut être à moins cher.

----------


## banditbandit

*Octave*

Issu du Bundle of the Damned 6 de Groupees  ::ninja:: , un petit point & click horrifique assez sympathique, pas indispensable mais sympa. 
La partie puzzle est agréable, assez classique, le visuel est chouette,  ya des phases d'action où faut éviter des monstres, bon, c'est fait par une seule personne, ça vaut le coup à petit prix si on a 1 heure à tuer.

----------


## dieuvomi

*Cuphead* après une petite dizaine d'heures et 270 morts à peu près.

Hébien c'est beau, c'est choupi tout plein, c'est super bien animé, la musique est super (c'est pas mon truc au delà mais ça colle tellement bien à l'ambiance), c'est juste ce qu'il faut de frustrant pour vouloir y revenir juste après être mort. Je trouve que l'idée de mettre la progression contre le boss sur l'écran de game over est super bien, ça m'a bien fait râler. Chaque boss est unique et aussi dur que joli, le boss rush m'en aura bien fait baver. Bon maintenant j'attaque le mode difficile et le nom est pas usurpé, je bloque sur les grenouilles à la première île (malgré un boss fait en perfect et quelques rangs A par-ci par-là).

Bref, Cuphead est un très bon jeu qui ne fait pas que se cacher derrière ses graphismes pour plaire. Je trouve le gameplay plutôt simple mais pas mal fait du tout (après un rebind des touches), tout répond au poil et c'est toujours la faute du joueur s'il meurt. Entre Sonic Mania et celui là, la rentrée est chouette question jeux à l'ancienne! Je suis content que ces deux là aient eu le succès qu'ils méritent.

----------


## LaitLucratif

J'ai terminé le fameux *Doki Doki Literature Club* (plus ou moins, pas eu le courage de faire toutes les conditions pour obtenir la special ending, je l'ai donc matée sur youtube).
C'est un Visual Novel gratuit dispo sur Steam et ici. Quand on tombe dessus à l'arrache, ça fait juste penser à un dating sim typé harem ultra basique sur un mec qui se fait embarquer dans le club de littérature du lycée, mais ce qui m'a interpellé c'est que ça en parle pas mal sur reddit et autres chaînes youtube orientées horreur/bizarre, et en checkant la page Steam tous les commentaires sont en mode "ça part en couille". Certains VN/animes (je pense à School Days) sont déjà dans cette veine, tout mignon tout le long puis BIM, une fin glauque, et je m'attendais juste à un truc du genre. Mais en fait y'a un truc plus sympa... J'vais rien spoiler, mais si vous avez 4 heures à mettre dans un VN je le recommande, c'est pas non plus l'écriture et l'expérience du siècle mais c'est bien creepy et pas con.
Si vous aimez les creepypasta vous pouvez y aller.



Spoiler Alert! 


Ah puis y'a des trucs cools cachés dans les fichiers du jeu : https://www.reddit.com/r/ARG/comment...to_it_than_we/
Y'a aussi un stream étrange sur twitch avec un bot Monika et des codes cachés...

----------


## Tremex

Fini *The Witcher 2*, malgré donc son interface  ::|: ...

Disons qu'après une dizaine d"heures, on finit à peu près par s'y habituer et les combats deviennent très faciles avec un peu d'amélioration des épées et pouvoirs. Je n'ai cependant pas envie de corser la difficulté, rien que de boire une potion est devenu une cinématique pénible (inventaire + clic droit-potion, c'était trop simple ?), alors aller se perdre dans les menus à chaque fois... Par contre l'alchimie est plus efficace, le système utilisant en priorité les plantes ramassées. Je n'ai pas trop compris à quoi pouvaient bien servir tous les composants alchimiques accumulés, surtout avec les nouveaux éléments. Certains sont pourtant décrits comme éléments de quête, j'ai donc dû louper un certain nombre d'éléments secondaires. Au moins ça montre la richesse de ce jeu.

Jolies images, aventures intéressantes, quoique j'ai gardé l'impression que mes choix sont moins importants que dans le 1. Je suis parti sans importer de sauvegarde de TW1, suite à des bugs du didacticiel et d'assignation de touches. En fait c'est peut-être ce mauvais départ qui m'a déstabilisé un peu.

J'hésite à relancer pour l'instant, c'est tout de même un jeu assez long. Surtout s'il faut déjà faire des choix dès TW1. D'ailleurs faudrait limiter un peu les chemins en zigzag et les seuils à sauter, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela apporte, il y a assez à faire comme cela. A partir de l'acte 2 l'accès au coffre de stockage était plus direct, bonne idée que j'avais apprécié dans Sacred 2, tiens.

Bref, expérience agréable, il n'y a plus qu'à passer à TW3 si je trouve une copie physique à un coût décent. Ou basculer sur Deus Ex ? Aussi des boîtes de jeu en attente.

EDIT : 16 fins possibles quand même d'après le wiki  ::o:  ? Même si c'est assez cosmétique dans l'ensemble, il y aura du boulot !

----------


## Baynie

> Fini [B]j'ai gardé l'impression que mes choix sont moins importants que dans le 1.


Le choix de l'acte 2 est le choix le plus important que j'ai vu tout jeu confondu. L'intégralité de l'acte change suivant ton compagnon. 

Les 16 fins c'est vraiment anecdotique, et il me semble qu'il n'y en a plus que 8 car je crois qu'ils avaient supprimé un choix avec l'enhanced edition, mais je sais plus quoi.

En gros les variations de contenu c'est (sous spoiler au cas où)


Spoiler Alert! 




- l'acte 1: suivre Iorveth ou Roche
- Acte 2: tuer ou pas le roi présent dans le camp (mais c'est pas le même suivant qu'on soit dans le camp de Iorveth ou de Roche)
- Acte 3: sauver triss ou faire la mission avec Iorveth/Roche





En gros y'a un choix majeur qui change l'acte 2, et deux choix mineurs dans les actes suivants:
3 choix avec deux possibilités:
2^3 = 8 fins différentes

----------


## Meuhoua

> Le choix de l'acte 2 est le choix le plus important que j'ai vu tout jeu confondu.


Oui et non, c'ets juste sur un jeu recent de cette envergure que c’est devenu très rare (parce que vu le temps et le cout de prod, les dev ont tendance à vouloir que TOUT soit dispo sur 1 run), Baldur's 2 par exemple propose 2 ou 3 fois ce genre de choix (par exemple se retrouver à bosser pour Bodhi, pour les Elfes Noirs et le passage chez les homes poissons qu'on peut complétement rater sur un simple choix ou une simple action), les Gothic 1 et 2 et Risen ont aussi un acte 2 basé sur le choix de sa faction, fin voila ca existe.
En fait, paradoxalement c’est surtout que les jeux vendu sur leur "choix" (genre les RPG Bioware post KOTOR ou les jeux narratif type Telltales) ont tellement été vendu sur un jeu de conséquence inabouti ou superficiel que ça donne l'impression que personne n'a jamais osé aller plus loin.

----------


## Baynie

> Baldur's 2 par exemple propose 2 ou 3 fois ce genre de choix (par exemple se retrouver à bosser pour Bodhi, pour les Elfes Noirs et le passage chez les homes poissons qu'on peut complétement rater sur un simple choix ou une simple action)


Dans Baldur 2 les exemples que tu cites sont bien plus court que l'acte 2 de The Witcher 2. Bosser pour Bohdi ou la guilde des voleurs c'est à peine les 2 premières heures de l'acte 2. 
LEs elfes noirs c'est pareil y'a quelques variations mais c'est pas transcendant. 
Les hommes poissons c'est un gros contenu, mais y'a aucune raison de pas le faire, donc au final une fois que tu es au courant, le choix est vite fait, tu fais le choix qui t'y emmene, et tu ne perds rien. 

L'acte 2 de The witcher 2 c'est bien une 15aine d'heure de jeu que tu vois pas si tu fais pas le jeu 2 fois.

Pour les gothic et Risen j'y ai pas joué, mais j'ai pas trop entendu que les choix étaient si conséquents que ça.

----------


## Zerger

Pour les Gothic, si les choix sont très conséquents au contraire. Tu ne t'allies pas à n'importe quel clan à la légère

----------


## Meuhoua

Clairement, et le pire c’est Risen, qui peut te faire sauter une bonne partie de l'acte 1 sur un gros coup de pute (se présenter comme un gland à la porte et paf, tu te retrouves recruté de force au monastère, adieu toute possibilité de faire un peu le tour des factions avant de choisir ton allégeance)

----------


## Tremex

OK, j'y retournerai donc s'il y a autant à découvrir.

Spoiler Alert! 


 Mais pour l'acte 1 : au départ j'ai juste dit à Iorveth d'attendre un peu parce que je ne voulais pas laisser cette crevure de Laredo s'en sortir comme ça  ::(: . C'est le jeu qui a fini par décider que j'étais en fait du côté de Roche. Et pour le roi, on va dire que c'est mon côté 1789 qui a joué

  ::rolleyes:: . J'essaierai d'importer une sauvegarde TW1, elle sera pas trop mal adaptée à ce nouveau choix.

De mémoire, pour Gothic 3 on peut faire une grosse moitié du jeu sans choix, mais après il faut s'allier à l'une des factions et paf, plusieurs fins possibles.

Pour TW3 : ah oui, encore 50 € minimum pour une version physique complète avec tous les DLC (et 30 € autrement). Vu vos descriptions enthousiastes, ça semble le valoir, mais un peu la flemme de claquer ça tout de suite. Ptêt les prochains mois (Noël au pire ?).

----------


## Zerger

Gothic 3 est moins étoffé niveau choix/conséquence par contre, c'est son gros défaut par rapport aux deux précédents (mais qu'il rattrape avec une bonne partie exploration j'ai trouvé)

----------


## Meuhoua

Il est surtout pas structuré pareil, dans G3 y'a pas de chapitrage et aucune direction, c'est en gros que 3 ou 4 quêtes principales (peut être moins j'ai un doute) et tout le reste est en fait du pur openworld secondaire.

----------


## Baynie

> Pour TW3 : ah oui, encore 50 € minimum pour une version physique complète avec tous les DLC (et 30 € autrement). Vu vos descriptions enthousiastes, ça semble le valoir, mais un peu la flemme de claquer ça tout de suite. Ptêt les prochains mois (Noël au pire ?).


TW3 est à 20 balles sur GOG en ce moment

----------


## Bibik

> TW3 est à 20 balles sur GOG en ce moment


Il parle de la version physique, bien moins souvent en promotion (ou alors des promotions ridicules).

----------


## Baynie

Y a pas de DRM avec GOG, donc il peut graver l'exécutable sur un DVD, imprimer des jaquettes qui vont bien pour la boite, et ça fait une version physique DIY  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Ça existe, mais il n'y en a pas pour Witcher 3 : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...hl=en_GB#gid=0

----------


## Illynir

Si, si: http://www.gogcovers.com/index.php?title=Main_Page#W

Il y en a même plusieurs avec des alternatives.

----------


## Narushima

Ah, bien vu. Par contre il faut que les gens découvrent qu'il y a d'autres polices qu'Arial...

----------


## Euklif

Comme le comic sans ms  ::trollface:: ?

----------


## Narushima

Oui, c'est quand même plus sympa !

----------


## Aarbron

j'ai fini ce week end *hellblade senua's sacrifice*, ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas trouvé un jeu qui m’intéresse assez pour que je le finisse.
rien de revolutionnaire dans le gameplay qui est assez simple avec une phase d'exploration, de petits puzzle qui font appels a l'observation, une phase jeu de combat toujours simple mais efficace. une attaque faible, une attaque forte,  un bouton pour pour esquiver et un pour parer, lorsqu'on pare au bon moment on destabilise son adversaire et on peux enchainer, pour finir un bouton pour declencher une sorte de furie "bullet time" qui permet de faire un petit massacre.
ca donne des combats pêchus avec un petit peu de tactique, de quoi s'amuser.
l'histoire est intéressante et repose en grande partie sur les mythologies nordique et un système de narration faisant appel a l'asmr, comme quoi cette mode n'apporte pas que des videos youtube de bimbos qui chuchotent a nos oreilles des mots doux  ::huh:: 
bref bon petit jeu  :;):

----------


## hommedumatch

Terminé hier soir " Let them come ". C'était fun! Il y a du challenge avec les boss. J'aime bien l'interface simple. Cliquer sur la mitrailleuse pour commencer à recevoir les vagues. Le heros jette son cigare et c'est parti  :Cigare:

----------


## Astasloth

J'ai "fini" *Disgaea 5 : Alliance of vengeance* cet après-midi.
J'ai passé un très bon moment, complètement loufoque, que ce soit à cause de l'histoire ou à cause du gameplay totalement fou. Ce n'est vraiment pas un tactical comme les autres. Et encore, je n'ai pas fait le tour complet de toutes les possibilités qu'offre ce jeu.

Et puis j'écris "fini" entre guillemets parce qu'on n'a jamais réellement fini un Disgaea. J'ai simplement terminé les chapitres qui composent l'histoire. Mais, comme toujours, en arriver là débloque 50000 options supplémentaires de jeu  ::lol:: 
Mais bon, 75h de passées dessus, c'est déjà pas mal.
Probablement que je le relancerai pour continuer d'accomplir les nouveaux défis, mais pour l'instant je vais pouvoir passer à d'autres trucs comme Crash Bandicoot et Deus Ex : Mankind Divided qui m'attendent sur ma PS4 (j'aime passer d'un extrême à l'autre  ::P:  ).

----------


## Zerger

C'est ton premier Disgaea ?

----------


## Astasloth

Absolument pas.
Je les ai tous chez moi (mais pas tous faits, y en a deux que je n'ai jamais lancés par manque de temps).

----------


## Zerger

Et du coup, par rapport aux précédents, tu le trouves comment?  ::):

----------


## Astasloth

Ca reste très Disgaea.
On retrouve toujours les fondamentaux de la série, les géopanel, les classes, les motions à faire passer devant une assemblée de démons, les techniques de combat complètement fumées (avec des cinématiques de plus en plus longue plus l'attaque est pétée... mais qu'on peut passer quand on l'a vue une fois  ::P:  ). Donc si on a aimé les opus précédents, on aimera forcément celui-ci puisque c'est une combinaison qui a toujours fonctionné : tout dans l'exagération et dans le délire.
On retrouve aussi toujours un panel de persos haut en couleur et caricaturaux (faut bien pour que les moments comiques fonctionnent, c'est du l'humour à la japonaise après tout).

Le jeu, dans ses fondamentaux, reste donc assez semblable à la recette habituelle.
Maintenant y a quelques petites nouveautés rigolotes : 
- La possibilité de constituer des troupes aux effets divers et variés. Tu regroupes des personnages dans une troupe et, du coup, ils se retrouvent capables de capturer des ennemis, de faire une attaque groupée en combat une fois leur jauge de revanche au max, d'intimider les ennemis capturés plus efficacement, ...
- Le fait de capturer les ennemis : après les avoir intimidés dans la salle de torture, tu peux soit choisir qu'ils te rejoignent, soit en faire du jus de démon qui augmente les stats du perso à qui tu le donnes de façon permanente, soit t'en servir pour améliorer tes troupes.
- La jauge de revanche qui se remplit chez tous les personnages au cours du combat (en fonction des alliés qui se prennent des coups, qui meurent, ou simplement à chaque tour je pense) et qui permet de lancer des techniques ultimes avec les personnages Overlord.
- En plus du monde des objets, tu as maintenant le monde des personnages (une sorte de jeu de l'oie où tu dois faire passer à ton perso la ligne d'arrivée en récoltant le plus de bonus permanents possibles en chemin), des patrouilles d'exploration des sous-mondes (tu envoies une équipe explorer, tu reçois un rapport régulier, et quand ils ont fini, tu récoltes des prisonniers, des objets, la possibilité d'affronter un Overlord, ...)
- Quelques nouvelles classes.

Y en a d'autres, je ne vais pas faire un liste exhaustive ici.
Mais voilà, en gros, ça reste la même recette que d'habitude, des techniques de combat et une évolution folles (pour peu qu'on ait compris comment fonctionne le système), avec quelques petites innovations sympathiques pour faire bonne mesure, mais rien qui révolutionne non plus le genre.
Y en a qui sont déçus, qui auraient voulu plus, mais moi j'ai beaucoup aimé retrouver cette ambiance que j'attendais.

Sinon, si j'ai un conseil : faut mettre les voix en jap, et les sous-titre en anglais... Et pour le faire, il faut passer le système PS4 en anglais parce qu'en jeu il n'y a pas l’option pour changer la langue des sous-titres, juste celle des voix. Et c'est impossible à changer en cours de route (ta partie en français reste en français, tu ne peux plus charger ta sauvegarde si ton système est en anglais). Je me suis fait avoir et ça m'a un peu emmerdée sur le long terme (mais j'avais la flemme de recommencer une partie déjà entamée depuis 20h pour changer ça).

----------


## Zerger

Mince il a l'air chouette ! En esperant un jour qu'il soit porté sur PC (y'a deja les deux premiers sur Steam, on a le droit de rever un peu)

----------


## Zlika

*The Evil Within 2*, pas aussi radical que le pemier, mais très bon travail du studio de Sinji "Resident Evil 4" Mikami et du gaijin John Johanas  à la réalisation, pour cet épisode plus sage mais bien léché (sur PS4). J’ai mit 30 heures en Nightmare pour faire tout les trophées et collectibles possible sur un premier run. Pas de gros pic de difficulté, le jeu est plus généreux que le premier sans te mâcher le travail et les trois autosave permettent de revenir sur une rencontre mal préparée.



Spoiler Alert! 











> Terminé à l'instant *Night in the Woods*. Un sacré OVNI. Le gameplay est assez étrange : le gros du jeu consiste à se promener et à discuter avec ses amis. Il y a des interactions pour interagir ou observer certains objets de l'environnement ainsi que quelques mini-jeux, mais le gros du jeu consiste à dialoguer. Du coup, c'est assez lent. Ca ne m'a pas gêné, mais ça rend le jeu difficile à recommander à d'autres personnes.
> 
> En ce qui concerne la réalisation, c'est un quasi sans faute pour moi = graphismes excellents, animations réussies et musique au top. Seul point noir : beaucoup de chargements. Pas très longs, mais on se demande parfois pourquoi on a besoin d'un écran de chargement lorsqu'on change de pièce.


Beaucoup aimé aussi, mais ouais faut aimer la lecture, la dimension jeu est réduite à de l’exploration pour l’essentiel, comme se balader dans un film d’animation papier ou un théâtre de marionette. L’humour fait penser à du Seinfeld, l’attention portéee à des paumés d’un film des frères Cohen et la petite dimension fantastique et horreur d’un Spielberg des années 80.

----------


## Catel

*Shadow Warrior*

Sympa, pas fou. Pas mal d'armes avec les variantes mais peu d'ennemis différents, level design très moyen au début mais j'ai eu l'impression bizarre qu'il s'améliorait un peu ensuite.

Par contre le côté Borderlands-like du 2 se voit déjà dans le game design du 1 en fait : ça joue pas mal hack'n slash en affrontant des groupes successifs de monstres.

----------


## ShotMaster

Ca y est, j'ai fini (Fins ABCDE) Nier : Automata. N'étant pas un acharné du 100% j'ai répondu Oui à la dernière question que te pose le jeu, parce que putain c'était beau.

Ce jeu est beau. Pas techniquement (c'est même parfois dégueu), mais tout le reste est beau putain. Ces émotions, ce gameplay, cette séquence finale où tu te bats contre le programme, tout est beau putain ça m'a foutu envie de chialer.

Merci à Pothi de me l'avoir offert, tu m'as permis de vivre une de mes meilleures expériences de jeu vidéo depuis des années.

----------


## FrousT

Bien joué  :Emo: 

Maintenant tu peux te faire l'intégral de l'OST en boucle pendant plusieurs semaines pour continuer sur la vibe émotionnel  :Emo:

----------


## Clydopathe

:Emo:  ce jeu  :Emo:

----------


## ShotMaster

J'écoutais déjà l'OST en boucle, mais maintenant je vais pleurer sur certains morceaux  :Emo: 

Putain  :Emo:

----------


## Blackogg

Bande de fragiles, la fin c'est qu'une repompe de Undertale  ::ninja:: 




Spoiler Alert! 



 :Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

*Uncharted 4*, six mois après l'avoir commencé.
C'était visuellement superbe, parfaitement animé et très bien mis en scène.

----------


## pseudoridicule

*Yakuza 0*. En y jouant, je me suis rendu compte qu'acheter une PS4 était une très bonne décision. Ceux qui n'en ont pas passent à coté d'un très grand jeu.

----------


## Kl4w

> *Yakuza 0*. En y jouant, je me suis rendu compte qu'acheter une PS4 était une très bonne décision. Ceux qui n'en ont pas passent à coté d'un très grand jeu.


Le problème pourrait se régler à terme, Sega ayant déjà annoncé avoir envie de porter un maximum de leurs licences sur PC. Je crois même que Yakuza a été explicitement cité.
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, j'ai adoré (mais je savais à quoi m'attendre, je les ai quasiment tous faits maintenant  ::ninja::  )

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Le problème pourrait se régler à terme, Sega ayant déjà annoncé avoir envie de porter un maximum de leurs licences sur PC. Je crois même que Yakuza a été explicitement cité.
> Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, j'ai adoré (mais je savais à quoi m'attendre, je les ai quasiment tous faits maintenant  )


Ah? Ca serait cool d'élargir le public pour cette licence. Par contre, Sony laisse faire sans broncher? Ca reste une exclu de premier choix, non?

----------


## Gloppy

> Ah? Ca serait cool d'élargir le public pour cette licence. Par contre, Sony laisse faire sans broncher? Ca reste une exclu de premier choix, non?


Même chose pour *Nioh*, qui va arriver sur PC le mois prochain. 
Je prévois malgré tout l'achat d'une PS4 Pro à l'occasion des promotions de fin d'année, pour profiter de quelques belles exclus, mais c'est clair qu'elles se compteront bientôt sur les doigts de la main...

----------


## Kaede

Il n'y a pas de laisser ou laisser faire je pense, ce sont sûrement des éléments contractuels, autrement dit, ils ont le droit ou ne l'ont pas (sur des plages de dates données).

----------


## banditbandit

> Bien joué 
> 
> Maintenant tu peux te faire l'intégral de l'OST en boucle pendant plusieurs semaines pour continuer sur la vibe émotionnel





> J'écoutais déjà l'OST en boucle, mais maintenant je vais pleurer sur certains morceaux 
> 
> Putain


Arrêtez !  :Emo:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Yakuza 0*. En y jouant, je me suis rendu compte qu'acheter une PS4 était une très bonne décision. Ceux qui n'en ont pas passent à coté d'un très grand jeu.


Promis s'ils font un bundle ps4+Yakuza0+FF12, je l'achète  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> Arrêtez !


J'ai vu ton post ou tu quote mon post, et du coup j'ai recliqué sur la vidéo, c'est reparti  :Emo: 

La musique qui me rappel le temps passé à courir sur le sable et faire du parachute avec mon drone  :Emo:

----------


## banditbandit

*Super Mario World Yoshi's Island* 


Mon premier "Mario" depuis Super Mario 3 c'est dire si ça date (merci la snes mini), j'ai de très vagues mais excellents souvenirs de Super Mario 3 qui reste une référence même si temps embellit sans doute la chose.

Ici point de mario enfin il y a "baby mario" dont on doit prendre soin et que que l'on doit sauver et ramener à ses parents, pour cela on utilise un petit dinosaure du nom de Yoshi.

Si le gameplay change quand même pas mal avec le dino, on peut maintenant avaler toutes sortes de choses, même les ennemies, les transformer en œufs puis viser et tirer avec ceux-ci, on peut aussi battre des ailes (des pattes !?) pour rester quelques secondes dans les airs, les contrôles sont toujours un peu pareil sauf que j'ai l'impression que l'animal à tendance à glisser assez facilement, rendant parfois les atterrissages plus périlleux. 
On retrouve là bien l'esprit des Mario, mais cette fois avec Yoshi partout, Yoshi dans la jungle, Yoshi sur la neige, Yoshi dans le château, Yoshi dans la grotte, Yoshi même dans les airs.
Bref on redécouvre avec plaisir la patte de Nintendo et je dois dire que je n'ai pas boudé mon plaisir, ayant même du mal parfois à lâcher la manette (qui est toujours aussi bien).
Il ya pas mal de contenu avec pas moins  d'une cinquantaine de niveaux, assez variés comme je l'ai souligné plus haut et pas mal d'ennemies différents, et surtout plein de trucs cachés..., des boss énormes ayant chacun son style combat et ses propres points faibles. 
Si dans l'ensemble le jeu peut paraitre assez facile, c'est sans compter sur le 100 % qui lui demande de bien connaitre les niveaux et quand même de la dextérité.

Voila un excellent Mario qui n' a pas trop vieillit (22 ans quand même) et qui est très agréable à jouer et n'a pas vraiment de défauts. Allez, si je cherche un peu je pourrait critiquer la musique qui est souvent la même, le peu de passage sous-marins (ça c'est par nostalgie), et les gros pixels de l'époque, mais c'est vraiment anecdotique comparé à toutes les qualités du jeu.

----------


## leeoneil

C'est pas Super Mario World *2* avec le bébé mario ?
De mémoire dans le premier on dirige Mario et le Yoshi est facultatif.

----------


## Supergounou

Si on veut vraiment faire les choses bien, autant dire Super Mario World 2 Yoshi's Island  ::P:

----------


## Orkestra

Suite à l'avis enthousiaste de Cannes, je viens de finir *Wuppo*, un jeu bourré de défauts mais très attachant malgré tout.

Je l'ai commencé en pensant avoir affaire à un Metroidvania (dans la lignée de An Untitled Story, auquel Wuppo ressemble beaucoup graphiquement même s'il ne s'agit pas des mêmes devs) et au final le jeu est assez linéaire (on a la possibilité de revenir sur nos pas à n'importe quel moment de la partie, mais on n'est jamais obligé de le faire) et on n'obtient jamais vraiment d'amélioration qui permette de débloquer des zones jusqu'alors inaccessibles : en gros, on arrive dans un lieu qu'on va explorer pour compléter des objectifs et faire avancer l'histoire et passer à la suite, où on recommence dans un nouvel environnement.
Pour ce qui est du gameplay, on peut (double)-sauter et tirer (à 360°) mais on ne peut pas vraiment dire qu'il s'agisse d'un jeu de plate-forme (ce n'est jamais exigeant, je crois qu'il n'y a aucun saut mortel par exemple), ni vraiment d'un Run'n Gun puisqu'on n'a jamais besoin de combattre à part contre les boss. Résultat, c'est vraiment un jeu étrange : il y a pas mal de boss, qui ne sont pas inintéressants même si un peu sacs à PV (et j'ai joué en Normal), mais le gros du jeu m'a plutôt donné l'impression d'un point-&-click (sauf qu'on ne clique pas. D'ailleurs on ne pointe pas non plus, on tire _congue_ !) puisque la majeure partie du jeu consiste à dialoguer avec différents PNJ et à leur rapporter des objets (parfois assez inattendus) pour débloquer un mécanisme ou résoudre des petites énigmes. 
Et ça tombe plutôt pas mal, du coup, que la grosse force du jeu réside dans son écriture : toutes les interactions avec les PNJ sont vraiment chouettes, il y a vraiment un sentiment hyper positif qui se dégage de l'ambiance du jeu sans que ça soit complètement neuneu ou mièvre. Ce n'est pas tant un jeu drôle qu'un "_feel good game_".

Pour ce qui est des défauts, maintenant, j'avoue que je sortais de jeux plutôt accès narration dans le cadre de l'event du backlog, donc j'aurais parfois préféré un peu plus d'action ; mais à partir du moment où on sait qu'il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un jeu de plate-forme, d'exploration ou de tir (encore que, les boss sont quand même bien présents), je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse vraiment d'un défaut.
Par contre, ils ont intégré un cycle jour-nuit que je trouve ultra désagréable : la nuit -ou sous-terre-, on ne voit rien (je ne sais pas si c'est l'âge, mais j'ai l'impression que je passe énormément de temps à râler contre les problèmes de visibilité dans les jeux auxquels j'ai joué récemment  ::P:  Parce que je trouve ça aussi assez confus le jour parfois) ! Pire, avec cette dimension du temps qui passe dans le jeu, il y a plein des fois où on se retrouve à attendre : attendre un train, attendre pour monter sur des montagnes russes (que c'est loooooong, et inutile qui plus est...), etc. Et bien sûr, pendant qu'on attend, il n'y a rien pour aider à faire passer le temps (il y a bien des personnages à côté de nous qui attendent aussi, mais on ne peut pas leur parler...!)
Bon, ce sont clairement de tous petits défauts qui ne devraient pas vous empêcher de donner sa chance au jeu, mais j'ai tout de même trouvé ça assez agaçant en jeu. Et c'est vraiment dommage puisque ce sont clairement des choses qui avaient vocation à "améliorer" le jeu (en le rendant plus vivant) et qui auraient facilement pu être évités si les développeurs avaient fait au plus simple...

Au final, retenez qu'il s'agit du premier "point&click-plateformer" dont vous avez entendu parler (haha !), et que c'est un chouette jeu pour se mettre de bonne humeur. Vous devez êtes plusieurs à l'avoir choppé dans un monthly, n'hésitez pas à lui laisser sa chance  ::):

----------


## Cannes

Pour les défauts je suis plutôt d'accord sauf pour :




> Par contre, ils ont intégré un cycle jour-nuit que je trouve ultra désagréable : la nuit -ou sous-terre-, on ne voit rien (je ne sais pas si c'est l'âge, mais j'ai l'impression que je passe énormément de temps à râler contre les problèmes de visibilité dans les jeux auxquels j'ai joué récemment  Parce que je trouve ça aussi assez confus le jour parfois) !


Il suffit d'acheter une bougie qui est proposé dès le début du jeu et qui fait beaucoup de lumière  ::lol::  
Et pour ce qui est des temps d'attentes (notamment le tram) c'est juste pour l'immersion et c'est souvent pas très longtemps.
Content que ça t'ai plu (un petit peu  ::lol:: )

----------


## Orkestra

> Pour les défauts je suis plutôt d'accord sauf pour :
> 
> 
> Il suffit d'acheter une bougie qui est proposé dès le début du jeu et qui fait beaucoup de lumière  
> Et pour ce qui est des temps d'attentes (notamment le tram) c'est juste pour l'immersion et c'est souvent pas très longtemps.
> Content que ça t'ai plu (un petit peu )


Ah mais il y a plein d'objets qui servent à faire de la lumière, oui. Sauf qu'on ne peut pas utiliser plusieurs objets en même temps, on se retrouve donc à certains moments sans lumière, et ce justement à des moments où on aimerait bien pouvoir voir ce qu'on fait. Enfin bref, comme pour ces temps d'attente (le tram, ça va, oui, mais le train, la nuit à l'hôtel, le grand huit, pfff...), je comprends bien l'idée des dévs, mais je reste convaincu que le mieux est l'ennemi du bien.

Sans transition, j'ai _enfin!!!!!_ terminé *Necrosphere* ! Un "metroid-lite" auquel on ne joue qu'avec deux boutons : droite et gauche. Ces deux touchent servent évidement à se déplacer...ben, à droite et à gauche  ::ninja::  ; mais aussi, après qu'on débloque des nouvelles compétences, à effectuer un petit dash, ou, lorsqu'on appuie sur les deux touches en même temps, à utiliser un jet-pack pendant un cours moment (qui remplace donc la possibilité de sauter).
Le début du jeu est assez sympa, on découvre l'univers tranquillement et on s'amuse avec le concept de ne jouer qu'avec deux touches. Mais assez rapidement  le level design du jeu devient plus retors et on commence à galérer. Le problème c'est qu'à partir de ce moment là, le gimmick des contrôle devient une source de frustration et on a surtout l'impression de galérer parce que les contrôles ne sont pas adaptés (une simple touche en plus pour utiliser le jetpack aurait, je pense, grandement facilité le jeu).
Heureusement il y a une tripotée de checkpoint qui font qu'on arrive tout de même à avancer dans le jeu, qui reste très court (je l'ai terminé en 3h30 environ). La fin est... étrange, elle ne colle pas vraiment à l'ambiance que dégageait le jeu jusqu'ici. Mais j'imagine qu'il y a une autre fin pour ceux qui s'échineront à ramasser toutes les cassettes disséminées sur la map (je me suis arrêté à 12/20 personnellement).

En bref, une idée de départ intrigante mais qui ne m'a pas convaincu une fois mise en pratique... Dommage.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing* (réussi toutes les missions et gagné tous les championnats). Il me reste 2 pilotes et 15 musiques à débloquer, ça viendra sans doute plus tard (je relancerai sans doute le jeu à l'occasion, lorsque j'ai un peu de temps à tuer, mais pas assez pour lancer un "vrai" jeu).

----------


## Catel

*Super Mario Galaxy 2*

Excellent jeu, très beau, super utilisation des éclairages pour briser les aplats niais de Mario 64, beaucoup plus maniable que ce dernier, challenges et décors variés, mais aussi beaucoup plus facile, ce qui n'est pas vraiment un mal : les plate-formes en 3D ne devraient jamais viser le skill et la précision, ils ne sont pas assez précis pour ça justement. Par contre le scénario est tellement prétexte que le boss de fin se fait les doigts dans le nez : c'est une redite d'un boss précédent avec à peine une mini variante.
Bon peut-être que les 170 étoiles restantes, dont les contre-la-montre, sont beaucoup plus dures, mais je vais pas essayer.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kaede

> (...)
> les plate-formes en 3D ne devraient jamais viser le skill


 ::huh:: 
Alors là, je suis vraiment pas d'accord. Oui, les sauts millimétrés, en 3D, ça pue (parce que la représentation et la camera ne permettent pas une aussi bonne estimation des distances), mais ça n'empêche pas d'avoir une maniabilité poussée dans les platformers avec une difficulté relevée, les jeux où c'est le cas sont pas très nombreux mais il en existe (Cloudbuilt...)  :;): 

J'ai pas non plus creusé plus loin après avoir fini le jeu. De mémoire, c'était entre autres parce qu'il y a plusieurs étoiles supplémentaires dans chaque niveau, mais que récupérer une étoile clos la session en cours (donc fallait relancer le niveau plusieurs fois  :ouaiouai: ).

----------


## Kaelis

Refini *Resident Evil 5*.

En split-screen évidemment, le traverser avec un pote c'est toujours aussi cool  :;): 

La coopération est bien fichue, avec les munitions et herbes qui passent d'inventaire en inventaire, les séquences qui demandent de bosser en ensemble pour s'en sortir, les armes assez variées pour que chacun ait son petit arsenal personnalisé... c'est le panard à deux, bien loin du cauchemar en solo et son IA naze.

Le bestiaire est varié et avec les armes qui ont une sacré patate, on s'éclate à dynamiter tout ce qui bouge. Le rythme c'est sacré pour un jeu comme ça et heureusement ça ne s'arrête presque jamais avec des séquences délirantes et des passages vraiment corsés.

Je vais défendre l'indéfendable mais il y a des défauts qui font justement tout le charme d'un jeu comme ça : oui il y a des passages lourdingues voire frustrants, oui il y a des "ennemis de merde", oui l'histoire est débile... mais c'est ça qui est bon. Arriver à un passage fait il y a plusieurs années et se dire sur le canapé "ah oui là c'est coton" ou "oh merde pas ça", ou bien se marrer devant les mêmes séquences com-plé-te-ment débiles (Wesker  :Bave:  au niveau suprême avec le Sénateur Armstrong) c'est extra.

La rigidité du jeu ne me pose pas de problèmes mais pourra rebuter (on fait bien plus agile depuis). Mais le jeu est conçu autour de ça avec ses ennemis qui annoncent à l'avance la moindre attaque et des animations qui rendent invulnérable. Ça ruine pas le jeu.

Techniquement ça tient toujours la route, je suis assez épaté de voir ce dont une 360 est capable. Sur PC il faudra bidouiller et mettre la main sur un mod pour autoriser l'écran partagé.

A faire avec un compère pour s'éclater !

----------


## Nephizz

> Ca y est, j'ai fini (Fins ABCDE) Nier : Automata. N'étant pas un acharné du 100% j'ai répondu Oui à la dernière question que te pose le jeu, parce que putain c'était beau.
> 
> Ce jeu est beau. Pas techniquement (c'est même parfois dégueu), mais tout le reste est beau putain. Ces émotions, ce gameplay, cette séquence finale où tu te bats contre le programme, tout est beau putain ça m'a foutu envie de chialer.
> 
> Merci à Pothi de me l'avoir offert, tu m'as permis de vivre une de mes meilleures expériences de jeu vidéo depuis des années.


Joli spoil tout de même...

J'ai aussi terminé Nier:Automata avec les fins A à E. Ca fait très longtemps qu'un jeu ne m'a pas mis une telle claque. Mon GOTY sans hésitation, même après avoir fait Zelda qui n'aura pas su me toucher dans les mêmes proportions.
La direction artistique est remarquable, même si je trouve le design des machines un bon cran en dessous de celui des androïdes. Certains robots n'étant pas très inspirés. Le gameplay est super jouissif, notamment dans les combats au corps à corps avec des animations bien stylées.
Le scénario m'a bien retourné le cerveau, et les tripes aussi, parce qu'on a droit à un bon paquet de passages poignants.  ::cry:: 
Et enfin la bande son qui est à tomber avec ses musiques évolutives qui vont du mélancolique à l'epique, avec les variations 8 bits qui vont bien lors des phases de hacking.
Un dernier mot pour les doublages qui sont eux aussi bluffants de qualité. En bon weebo qui se respecte j'ai fait le jeu avec les voix japs et les acteurs se sont bien lâchés. Je pense notamment à l'acteur qui interprète 9S et dans une moindre mesure celui qui joue Eve. Clairement dans ce jeu, quand un personnage pète les plombs tu comprends bien qu'il n'est vraiment, vraiment, VRAIMENT pas du tout content.  :Boom: 

Après au niveau des reproches je dirais que j'ai trouvé le fan service un peu déplacé par moments. C'est loin d'être le jeu le plus racoleur de la planète, mais les plans culottes lors de certains passages qui se veulent dramatiques (genre dans la fin A si je me souviens bien), ça casse un peu l'ambiance.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nono

Le personnage a tout de même des bottes hautes à talons aiguilles par dessus ses bas, et une robe en cuir style soubrette qui a beaucoup de mal à cacher ses fesses.
En ne voyant que cela, je me suis considéré comme prévenu. Je ne veux pas dire que je m'attends à trouver un jeu de cul, mais probablement des scènes un peu déplacées en effet. Et c'est dommage si cela affaiblit le côté dramatique de certaines situations.

A titre de comparaison, un personnage féminin assez similaire ne m'a jamais instigué de doute quant aux intentions de ses auteurs : la nana de Transistor.
Pourtant, on retrouve les bottes talons aiguilles, les bas et la robe très courte (voire déchirée), la grosse épée, et une communication basée sur le perso pour vendre le jeu.

----------


## FrousT

Oué mais SuperGiant c'est Américain, Nier c'est Japonais, tu peux pas comparer  :^_^: 

Après c'est vraiment con de bloquer sur la tenue des personnages, vous avez pas 13 ans, vous savez faire la part des choses quand même non ?  ::P:  
Moi si j'avais loupé ce jeu juste parcequ'il y a des lolies en petite culotte ça m'aurait quand même bien fait chier  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Joe Dever's Lone Wolf HD Remastered



Pas trop mal, mais trop long es trop lent. J'aurais largement préféré que les combats se fassent par des jets de dés plutôt que de devoir attendre que les animations des modèles 3D aient bien pris fin avant de pouvoir faire quelque chose, et ce cinquante fois du début à la fin du jeu...
On se retrouve à devoir cliquer frénétiquement et faire des balayages de souris à droite et à gauche, parce que les développeurs se sont dit que ça ajouterait de l'action.

Niveau écriture, ça reste du niveau d'un jeu dont vous êtes le héros, donc rien d'extraordinaire. Bonne traduction en français, à part quelque coquilles et deux ou trois expressions traduites littéralement, ce qui fait toujours mal aux yeux.

Je l'ai fini en me forçant, et j'ai réduit la difficulté de moyen à facile au milieu, parce que les combats prenaient trop de temps. Ça a eu pour effet de rendre les combats encore moins intéressant (j'ai battu le boss final sans qu'il puisse ne serait-ce que tenter de m'attaquer), mais au moins ça allait vite.

Et le vrai problème de ce jeu, c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


Léandra. Cette connasse passe tout le jeu a en faire qu'à sa tête, tout ce bordel est de sa faute, elle ne fait qu'empirer les choses à chaque occasion, et les dernières pages veulent nous faire croire que maintenant on lui pardonne et qu'en plus on la respecte. Personnellement je l'aurais passé par le fil de l'épée beaucoup plus tôt. C'était presque insultant tellement c'était forcé.

----------


## Jughurta

Personnellement j'ai trouvé que c'était la meilleur adaptation de ce type de livre sur PC, certes j'en ai fait que 1 ou 2 (à la base c'est quand même un jeu de niche) mais ces derniers étaient des copier-coller de ce qu'on trouvait dans les bouquins et c'était d'un chiant au bout de 2-3 runs j'en avais ras-le-bol alors que j'ai passé 20 heures sur Joe Dever's avec 73% des succès effectués.

----------


## Euklif

> Niveau écriture, ça reste du niveau d'un jeu dont vous êtes le héros, donc rien d'extraordinaire.


STOP !
Ca m'intéresse ça ! Y a des choix? Des vrais? Des comme les jeux Telletale? C'est uniquement narratif où le temps est aussi pris en compte (Dead Rising, Way of the samurai 1)?

----------


## Illynir

Oui mais c'est à l'écrit hein. D'ailleurs il existe sur Android et franchement c'est la plateforme que je préconise pour y jouer.

----------


## Supergounou

> Y a des choix? Des vrais? Des comme les jeux Telletale?


Retenez moi bordel, retenez moi!  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

::XD::

----------


## Euklif

A l'écrit mais avec des combats? Je regarderais ça, j'arrive pas à voir le résultat final comme ça.
_Et j'ose pas le dire mais je ne sais pas à quelle question répond ton "oui" aussi .
_



> Retenez moi bordel, retenez moi!


Le second, ça veut dire "des faux?" en langage châtié... Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je suis presque sur que j'ai été mal compris ^^.

----------


## Supergounou

Sincèrement, tu me rassures  ::P: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Mais oui c'était pas super clair

----------


## Illynir

> A l'écrit mais avec des combats? Je regarderais ça, j'arrive pas à voir le résultat final comme ça.
> _Et j'ose pas le dire mais je ne sais pas à quelle question répond ton "oui" aussi .
> _
> 
> 
> Le second, ça veut dire "des faux?" en langage châtié... Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je suis presque sur que j'ai été mal compris ^^.


Oui y'a des choix, et oui parfois sur le long terme même si c'est souvent à court terme. Mais comme dit c'est totalement à l'écrit entrecoupé de baston.

----------


## Euklif

Oki merci. J'ai regardé en diagonal la vidéo, je vois mieux. Je tenterais le coup à l'occaz'. Si les combat sont pas trop relou (la vidéo fait un peu peur sur ce point) et que c'est pas trop mal écrit, il se pourrait que j'en fasse quelques autres.

----------


## Nephizz

> Oué mais SuperGiant c'est Américain, Nier c'est Japonais, tu peux pas comparer 
> 
> Après c'est vraiment con de bloquer sur la tenue des personnages, vous avez pas 13 ans, vous savez faire la part des choses quand même non ?  
> Moi si j'avais loupé ce jeu juste parcequ'il y a des lolies en petite culotte ça m'aurait quand même bien fait chier


Ca n'est pas le choix de la tenue qui me dérange, encore une fois je trouve le chara design sublime. C'est plutôt le choix de certains plans de caméra durant des cinématiques qui se veulent dramatiques.
Après on est très loin, et heureusement, de certains jeux japonais qui misent tout là dessus avec une vulgarité totalement décomplexée. Et je sais de quoi je parle vu que j'en ai fait un paquet de jeux de ce genre.  ::siffle::

----------


## Narushima

> Ca m'intéresse ça ! Y a des choix? Des vrais? Des comme les jeux Telletale? C'est uniquement narratif où le temps est aussi pris en compte (Dead Rising, Way of the samurai 1)?


C'est littéralement un livre dont vous êtes le héros, dont tu as tout le temps du monde, et il n'y a pas beaucoup de choix, quelques embranchements par-ci par-là.
Les combats en eux-mêmes sont pas mauvais, y'a des la stratégie, mais ils sont trop nombreux, et surtout les animations qu'on ne peut pas abréger...

----------


## Baynie

> STOP !
> Ca m'intéresse ça ! Y a des choix? Des vrais? Des comme les jeux Telletale? C'est uniquement narratif où le temps est aussi pris en compte (Dead Rising, Way of the samurai 1)?


J'ai vu des critiques dire que les choix étaient beaucoup moins important que dans les bouquins.

----------


## Nono

> Oué mais SuperGiant c'est Américain, Nier c'est Japonais, tu peux pas comparer 
> 
> Après c'est vraiment con de bloquer sur la tenue des personnages, vous avez pas 13 ans, vous savez faire la part des choses quand même non ?  
> Moi si j'avais loupé ce jeu juste parcequ'il y a des lolies en petite culotte ça m'aurait quand même bien fait chier


Ha mais je ne bloque pas dessus. Je trouve juste que c'est dommage pour un jeu qui n'avait pas besoin de ça.

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai regardé en diagonal la vidéo, je vois mieux.


 ::huh:: 
Tu fais comment, tu penches la tête ?

----------


## akaraziel

Nan faut basculer l'écran moi j'dis.

----------


## banditbandit

> Tu fais comment, tu penches la tête ?


Le lean.  ::trollface::

----------


## pesos

> *Super Mario Galaxy 2*
> 
> Excellent jeu, très beau, super utilisation des éclairages pour briser les aplats niais de Mario 64, beaucoup plus maniable que ce dernier, challenges et décors variés, mais aussi beaucoup plus facile, ce qui n'est pas vraiment un mal : les plate-formes en 3D ne devraient jamais viser le skill et la précision, ils ne sont pas assez précis pour ça justement. Par contre le scénario est tellement prétexte que le boss de fin se fait les doigts dans le nez : c'est une redite d'un boss précédent avec à peine une mini variante.
> Bon peut-être que les 170 étoiles restantes, dont les contre-la-montre, sont beaucoup plus dures, mais je vais pas essayer.


Meilleur jeu de plateforme 3D jamais  ::wub::

----------


## Supergounou

Comme une envie de pisser, j'ai recommencé une partie de *FTL: Faster Than Light* il y a quelque temps avec comme objectif de finir le jeu en normal avec tous les vaisseaux. C'est chose faite!  ::lol:: 



J'adore ce jeu, cette aventure m'aura pris 100h, sachant que j'avais déjà pas mal joué en easy et que j'ai regardé quelques vidéos d'excellents joueurs y jouant sur Twitch. Je ne vais pas présenter le jeu, juste dire que c'est trop bien et que malgré parfois un aléatoire pas très sympa, c'est tout à fait faisable de progresser en faisant quelques erreurs. 

Un des meilleurs jeux vidéo au monde.

----------


## Kaelis

Vivement Into the Breach  ::):

----------


## Zerger

GG !

----------


## dieuvomi

> Comme une envie de pisser, j'ai recommencé une partie de *FTL: Faster Than Light* il y a quelque temps avec comme objectif de finir le jeu en normal avec tous les vaisseaux. C'est chose faite! 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/31/3fd...db52e3a217.jpg
> 
> J'adore ce jeu, cette aventure m'aura pris 100h, sachant que j'avais déjà pas mal joué en easy et que j'ai regardé quelques vidéos d'excellents joueurs y jouant sur Twitch. Je ne vais pas présenter le jeu, juste dire que c'est trop bien et que malgré parfois un aléatoire pas très sympa, c'est tout à fait faisable de progresser en faisant quelques erreurs. 
> 
> Un des meilleurs jeux vidéo au monde.


Je résiste à chaque fois que je vous vois en parler. J'ai à peine explosé le flagship en facile avec le vaisseau de base et un peu de bol coté event. Je sais même pas comment c'est faisable en normal avec le deuxième vaisseau en haut à droite là. Bravo! T'as pas envie de remplir ces petites cases grisées avant d'abandonner?

----------


## Supergounou

> T'as pas envie de remplir ces petites cases grisées avant d'abandonner?


Si mais c'est des objectifs superchiants. Surtout le 3 du Rock (le gros orange) et le Q du Crystal (le bleu en bas à droite) (c'est la même quête pour les 2 ships), ça demande une moule incroyable sur le placement des secteurs dès le début de la partie ainsi qu'une moule incroyable dans les déplacements au sein même de ces secteurs. Il faudrait que je recommence encore et encore avec les même vaisseaux pour ça, jusqu'à la conclusion (ou presque) d'une partie ce qui demande tout de même entre 2 et 4h pour chaque tentative. J'aime beaucoup le jeu mais pas ce point là, d'autant que mon backlog ressemble beaucoup trop à une gigantesque galaxie.

Mais tu me peux me croire que ce gris me pique là où ça fait mal  :Emo:

----------


## Jughurta

> J'ai vu des critiques dire que les choix étaient beaucoup moins important que dans les bouquins.


Le jeu est linéaire clairement tu dois avoir 2 ou 3 choix par chapitre et des chapitres il n'y en as pas beaucoup, 6 grand max, tu as une carte par chapitre qui se remplit de nouveaux lieux quand tu progresses donc rien à voir avec les multiples choix des "livres dont vous êtes le héros".

----------


## Narushima

> des chapitres il n'y en as pas beaucoup, 6 grand max


Il y en a quatre. J'ai fini le jeu en 19 heures, d'ailleurs.

----------


## KiwiX

*Alien: Isolation - Crew Expendable*, le DLC avec les persos originaux du 1er film.

30 minutes à peine pour torcher ça : prendre le lance-flamme, allumer l'insecte quand il se pointe, taper sur 2/3 claviers et c'est terminé. Le DLC le plus court et scandaleux de l'Histoire.

----------


## KiwiX

*Alien Isolation*, terminé en normal, environ 14h.

Le jeu est vraiment cool, ça me paraît compliqué de faire mieux niveau ambiance. Mais il est supra-méga-trop long.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Personnellement j'ai trouvé que c'était la meilleur adaptation de ce type de livre sur PC, certes j'en ai fait que 1 ou 2 (à la base c'est quand même un jeu de niche) mais ces derniers étaient des copier-coller de ce qu'on trouvait dans les bouquins et c'était d'un chiant au bout de 2-3 runs j'en avais ras-le-bol alors que j'ai passé 20 heures sur Joe Dever's avec 73% des succès effectués.


Pour que ce soit une vraie adaptation des bouquins il faut que tu puisse revenir en arrière (le chapitre dont tu avais gardé l'emplacement en douce avec ton doigt) quand ça déconne trop. Ah, et tricher sur les combats aussi, c'est important (ah ! le livre dit que je suis mort mais dans ma tête c'est mouvement super héroïque d'esquive à la Matrix et BIM dans ta face le monstre !)

----------


## Narushima

Tiens d'ailleurs j'avais aussi terminé Legacy of Dorn: Herald of Oblivion.


Bien plus intéressant niveau difficulté, avec un mode que j'ai utilisé et qui permet de revenir en arrière (comme un pouce marque-page numérique) si quelque chose ne nous plaît pas ; qui voudrait recommencer du début après être mort injustement dans un piège que rien n'annonce ?

Très bonne ambiance Warhammer 40 000, très bonne impression de progresser un peu comme on le veut, des situations variées, des combats plutôt bien équilibrés, même si au final c'était trop facile (mais au moins il n'y en avait pas trop et ils ne prenaient pas des plombes).

Bref, c'était mieux.

----------


## Zerger

> Pour que ce soit une vraie adaptation des bouquins il faut que tu puisse revenir en arrière (le chapitre dont tu avais gardé l'emplacement en douce avec ton doigt) quand ça déconne trop. Ah, et tricher sur les combats aussi, c'est important (ah ! le livre dit que je suis mort mais dans ma tête c'est mouvement super héroïque d'esquive à la Matrix et BIM dans ta face le monstre !)


Ahaha c'est vrai que je luttais contre moi-même pour ne pas z'yeuter les pages pendant que je cherchais un paragraphe. Le pire reste les Loup Solitaire, où une table à pointer avec son crayon remplacait des jets de dés, j'avais mémorisé toutes les cases contenant des 10  ::ninja:: 
Les LDVLH, c'est tout mon enfance  ::wub::

----------


## Herr Peter

*Agents Of Mayhem*, en une quarantaine d'heures, grosso modo.

Le jeu se joue de manière assez similaire à un Saints Row, la customisation des persos en moins et les différents héros en plus (14 en tout, dont 2 en DLC). On retrouve l'humour con _made in_ Volition, même si ce dernier fait moins mouche que sur Saints Row The Third, soyons honnête. Et c'est trop verbeux par moment (surtout durant les missions). L'histoire est assez bateau (un méchant veut dominer le monde bla bla bla) et racontée de manière trop décousue pour réellement impliquer le joueur dedans. Les cinématiques sont en dessin animé plutôt bien fichues, heureusement.

L'action se déroule dans un Séoul futuriste, et même si la carte n'est pas immense, j'ai bien apprécié sa verticalité et aussi le fait que tous nos héros bénéficient d'un triple saut pour rapidement prendre les hauteurs. Ils peuvent également tomber de n'importe quelle hauteur sans prendre le moindre dégât, et ça permet une bonne mobilité, ce qui est toujours un gros plus dans un GTA-like.

Le rendu graphique en _cell shading_ est plutôt réussi, en particulier de nuit, avec de belles ambiances colorées.

Les héros sont agréables à jouer et leur variété permet de bien trouver quelle manière de jouer nous convient le mieux, et comme on peut interchanger 3 héros à tout moment(choisis avant de quitter le QG), on peut arriver à des combinaisons assez chouettes pour contrer les ennemis en jonglant entre un tank et un autre perso plus furtif qui pourra prendre les vilains de revers, par exemple. Tous disposent d'un "mayhem" qui est en fait un _ultimate_ permettant un court instant, façon Overwatch, de faire pencher la balance en notre faveur.
Et comme dans les SR, on peut améliorer nos persos, et certains deviennent carrément OP en fin d'aventure (notamment Daisy, la tatouée en patins à roulette et Gatling).

Niveau défauts,c'est très répétitif et les bases de la Légion (les méchants pas beaux) sont toutes identiques ou presque, on a vraiment l'impression que les devs ont manqué de temps pour apporter un peu plus de variété.
Le jeu n'est pas super bien optimisé, avec parfois des chutes à 25 fps durant certaines missions.
L'interface n'est pas des plus intuitive, et souvent plusieurs clics sont nécessaires juste pour faire un truc de base, genre regarder ses stats.
L'ambiance sonore est aussi un peu en retrait, en particulier les bruits de moteur de bagnoles, assez cradingues.

En bref, un Saints Row un peu au rabais, mais qui reste agréable à jouer.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

*Assassin's Creed : Origins*



Les 2% restant doivent être de débloquer toute les compétences mais comme la map a été vidée j'ai plus qu'à attendre les DLC.

Et c'était bien.

----------


## schouffy

Si tout ce que t'as à en dire c'est un pourcentage, c'est que c'était vraiment génial ouais  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

*Wolfenstein: The Old Blood*

7h en difficulté über, j'en ai bien chié sur certains passages. Mais c'était cool de défoncer du nazi, ça faisait un moment et après Alien Isolation, ça défoule.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Si tout ce que t'as à en dire c'est un pourcentage, c'est que c'était vraiment génial ouais


Tellement que je recommence pour la jouer moins bourrin.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Wolfenstein II: the New Colossus*.

J'en ressors assez perplexe, c'est bourré de défauts "modernes" qui peuvent gâcher le plaisir. Mais j'ai eu du plaisir à jouer malgré tout.

J'étais très frustré en terminant la campagne principale. Qu'on soit autant spectateur dans un jeu aussi bourrin ça m'a beaucoup énervé. Surtout que les fusillades sont assez courtes, à chaque fois que je commence à m'éclater paf c'est la pause. Et la pause ça consiste à regarder et écouter des compagnons insupportables, supporter un humour puéril (souvent scato d'ailleurs) et voir des cinématiques "filmées" en roue libre (même Danny Boyle n'aurait pas osé). Et en plus de ça, le jeu paraît très sérieux par moment en balançant des messages sur la tolérance comme ça, sans prévenir ni rien en faire en mode "je pose ça là t'en ferras ce que tu veux". Certaines séquences m'ont carrément consterné (la rencontre avec un personnage "illustre"  :Facepalm: ).

Par contre, ce qui donne de l'épaisseur à Blazkowicz est réussi et certaines scènes sont même touchantes (je suis le premier surpris). L'overdose de narration amène quand même quelques trucs agréables dans tout ce foutoir avec des bonnes surprises sur la route. Mais c'est bien cher payé.

Mais ce qui me sauve finalement le jeu, ce sont les missions annexes : 6 heures à rejouer les niveaux avec des ennemis plus variés, où il faut simplement liquider un commandant au bout du niveau. C'est tout... et c'est bien ! On a tout le temps qu'on veut pour tirer sur tout ce qui bouge sans interruption. On profite de l'arsenal, on essaye les "gadgets", on se fait saigner les oreilles avec Mick Gordon bref c'est le pied.

Il y a quand même des trucs qui clochent pendant les séquences d'action. Pour l'histoire des objets à ramasser : quand on marche sur un objet, BJ le ramasse tout seul sans avoir à appuyer sur "E". Mais il faut marcher pile dessus (c'est chaud) ou pouvoir marcher dessus ! Et c'est là que les environnements trop détaillés et chiadés gênent : les objets sont sur des étagères, sous des bureaux, sur des tables, derrière des tonneaux... on est donc obligé de détourner le regard pour les ramasser à la main, c'est mortel quand on cherche de la santé.

L'arsenal inclue un fusil à pompe de bonne qualité et le meilleur du fusil d'assaut qui soit. Du coup tout le reste paraît inutile, surtout que les ennemis tombent comme des mouches même à difficulté élevée (j'ai pris l'avant-dernière, je meurs en une seconde mais eux-aussi et par paquets de cinq). Le challenge est mal réglé, aucun ennemi ne résistera à deux fusils d'assaut en tir secondaire.

Un dernier mot sur l'ambiance générale du jeu : le voyage aux USA est décevant, trop de ruines et de bunkers, beaucoup trop de pavés de texte à lire pour le "background", trop de choses hors du jeu pour détendre l'atmosphère (les musiques germanisées dans un menu, les pubs marrantes sur Youtube).

On peut s'amuser mais il faut être au courant des défauts si on veut pas se prendre une douche froide. Vous êtes prévenus.

Pour ma part j'ai largement préféré le dernier Doom, et j'ai un meilleur souvenir  de The New Order et de son extension.

----------


## schouffy

> Certaines séquences m'ont carrément consterné (la rencontre avec un personnage "illustre" ).


 ::o:  c'était une de mes séquences préférées... C'est de l'inspiration Tarantino à plein nez !

----------


## Kaelis

Au petit pied alors  :tired: 

C'est pas juste tuer des gens en pleine conversation.

A la limite c'est le Tarantino que j'aime pas, style la tasse de café dans les Huit Salopards (

Spoiler Alert! 


vomi inclus

  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Baynie

> c'était une de mes séquences préférées... C'est de l'inspiration Tarantino à plein nez !


Moi j'ai trouvé que la scène en rajoutait beaucoup trop. Ils voulaient tellement que ça ressemble à inglorious bastard que ça ne ressemble plus à rien au final.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La séquence est excellente, Tarantino ou pas, s'tout.

----------


## Kaelis

Je la trouve super lourde, mais c'est pas la seule dans le jeu.

En tout cas il y a trop de séquences et ça oscille sans arrêt entre l'insupportable et l'intéressant et parfois en pleine séquence ("les chiottes fonctionnent !" merci mec  :Facepalm: ). Et je crois que j'ai été encore moins gâté à cause de mon choix (le LSD ça ouvre l'esprit au cosmos _man_).

D'un autre côté j'ai beaucoup aimé 

Spoiler Alert! 


la séquence avec le vieux père

 ou la relation avec Anya tout en sachant que 

Spoiler Alert! 


les jours de BJ sont comptés

 (même si au milieu du jeu c'est balancé par la fenêtre).

Le ton du jeu est pas maîtrisé.

----------


## Retrojm

Je me souviens avoir joué à *Another World* quand j'étais gamin, quelques scènes m'avaient marquées. Un quart de siècle plus tard, je relance le jeu ; émotion ! (20th Anniversary Edition, pour être précis).

J'ai viré les nouveaux graphismes (même s'il respectent l'univers original, je trouve le rendu dégueulasse), pour laisser cependant le son remastérisé. L'aventure était excellente, je ne me souvenais plus qu'il s'agit d'un die and retry, c'est souvent millimétré au poil de cul près. Dans cet amas de pixels, l'ambiance graphique est excellente et on "plonge" facilement dans ce monde curieux et hostile. Par contre la maniabilité a sacrément vieilli, ça manque de souplesse dans l'utilisation du gun/bouclier, enfin je trouve. Mais c'était cool.

Fini en 3h. Mais j'étais une quiche, je suppose donc que le jeu est bien plus court que ça !

----------


## Zerger

J'avais beaucoup aimé le jeu quand j'étais gamin, mais je ne vois pas l'interet de le relancer maintenant  ::P:

----------


## Retrojm

> J'avais beaucoup aimé le jeu quand j'étais gamin, mais je ne vois pas l'interet de le relancer maintenant


C'est vrai que ça quand même mal vieilli, c'était surtout par curiosité / culture vidéoludique, si on peut dire ça. Et puis j'avais envie de finir cette saloperie du jeu qui m'avait tant frustré à l'époque  :^_^:  (il me semble d'ailleurs que la version DotEmu/Steam est plus facile grâce aux checkpoints).

----------


## Bobbin

> la maniabilité a sacrément vieilli, ça manque de souplesse dans l'utilisation du gun/bouclier


Impossible à dépasser pour moi. En 1-2 heures de jeu j'ai craché de la bile, puis j'ai abandonné.

Je crois que ce remaster est surtout destiné à ceux qui y avaient joué à l'époque ...

----------


## Gloppy

> *Assassin's Creed : Origins*
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/02/f65...b916a73.md.jpg
> Les 2% restant doivent être de débloquer toute les compétences mais comme la map a été vidée j'ai plus qu'à attendre les DLC.
> Et c'était bien.


Mais... mais... Il vient pas juste de sortir, ce jeu ?

----------


## Retrojm

> ...En 1-2 heures de jeu j'ai craché de la bile, puis j'ai abandonné.


Dommage, à 1 heure près t'avais fini le jeu  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, je te comprends. Si je n'y avais pas joué gamin, je n'aurais surement pas lorgné dessus.

----------


## Nephizz

Tu peux enchaîner sur Flashback maintenant.  :;): 
Ca a probablement mal vieilli aussi, et les contrôles sont toujours aussi rigides que ceux de AW, mais je garde un bon souvenir de la version snes. D'un autre côté je suis convaincu que je ne tiendrais pas plus de cinq minutes dessus aujourd'hui.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Flashback je l'avais fini il y a quoi... 5 ans? j'avais trouvé ça toujours aussi bon ou pas loin. Another World j'y toucherai plus même de loin.

----------


## FericJaggar

Flashback a mieux vieilli je pense, plus de variété dans les niveaux, dans le gameplay (exploration, énigmes, inventaire à gérer...).

----------


## parpaingue

Ouaip, je l'ai fait il y a assez peu également (sur SNES même), les contrôles sont toujours bien raides mais il n'a pas trop mal vieilli, principalement parce qu'effectivement il est assez varié et l'ambiance défonce toujours.
Le chapitre 2 est toujours simplement énorme.

----------


## Nono

Les contrôles sont quand mêmes plus cool que dans Another World.

----------


## Nephizz

Mouais enfin ça reste rigide quand même. Genre le perso qui met trois plombes pour se retourner ou encore les sauts pas toujours simples à appréhender. Enfin je suppose que c'était le prix à payer pour l'animation du personnage qui était bluffante pour l'époque.
Après, comme le dit Parpaingue, l'ambiance est excellente. Et ça reste un bon jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

> Les contrôles sont quand mêmes plus cool que dans Another World.


Complètement. Relancez les 2 jeux, vous verrez que c'est le jour et la nuit. Et "rigide" ne veut pas forcément dire "pas cool" Shantae 2 est rigide et ça reste un Metroid-like super à jouer.

----------


## sebarnolds

Another World, c'est du die & retry d'ambiance et c'est pas toujours clair ce qu'on doit faire (ce qui est relativement frustrant).
Flashback, c'est du tout bon du début à la fin (même si j'ai beaucoup ragé sur le dernier niveau et ses ennemis bien trop difficiles pour moi). Un peu rigide, mais une fois pris en main, c'est parfait. D'ailleurs ils auraient mieux fait de le resortir tel quel plutôt que d'en faire un remake pourri (apparemment, faut encore que je le lance).

Et je précise quand même que j'aime bien les deux jeux.

----------


## Zerger

Ah bah mince, je connaissais pas Flashback, je viens de googler, rien que les décors sont  :Bave:

----------


## Retrojm

Faudrait effectivement que je me le refasse également, merci pour l'idée. J'y jouais gamin aussi, sur le vieux Mac d'un cousin si mes souvenirs sont bons. Mais bon j’imagine que c'était sous DOS aussi.

D'ailleurs, comment jouer légalement au vieux Flashback aujourd'hui ? (habituellement j'achète sur GOG pour récupérer les fichiers, à lancer moi-même sous Dosbox, mais je trouve le jeu nul part en vente).

Edit : j'ai ma Snes, au pire j'achète la cartouche... mais j'aurais préféré sous DOS.

----------


## Kaede

Il est sorti sur à peu près toutes les plateformes de l'époque, mais comme tu le fais remarque, il est dispo nulle part aujourd'hui, il "faut" acheter le support de l'époque.
Pour info, la version SNES n'est pas la meilleure, ce seraient plutôt les versions Amiga et PC.

Sinon, si ça peut dépanner, il y a un remake officiel sorti en 2013, réputé pas génial, et avec UPlay obligatoire (on n'arrête pas le progrès).

----------


## Euklif

Et, surtout, qui propose la version originale dedans. Si si. Mais je ne sais quellle "version" en revanche. 
Dispo aussi sur console, si jamais.

----------


## Retrojm

> Et, surtout, qui propose la version originale dedans. Si si. Mais je ne sais quellle "version" en revanche. 
> Dispo aussi sur console, si jamais.


Intéressant. Je vais me renseigner là-dessus, pour savoir s'il est possible d'en extraire la vieille version pour la faire tourner sous Dosbox.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Portal 2*, commencé il y a très longtemps, il était temps que je le termine.
Voilà qui est fait après une petite dizaine d'heures en solo.

Excellent jeu, j'ai passé de très bons moments. Les puzzles ne sont jamais frustrants et demandent parfois de se creuser un peu les méninges, mais rien de très difficile globalement.
L'introduction des gels apporte de nouvelles options de gameplay assez funs à utiliser.
Mais le gros plus du jeu c'est l'interaction avec les IA et les dialogues complètement barrés  ::love:: 

Bref, un must-play que je suis content d'avoir fait.

----------


## Nono

> Et, surtout, qui propose la version originale dedans. Si si. Mais je ne sais quellle "version" en revanche.


Je ne savais pas, mais je vais me renseigner. C'est une des cartouches de jeu que je regrette le plus d'avoir revendu.

edit : ça ne dit rien à ce sujet sur la page du Ubi Store

----------


## Euklif

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DRIIU7mm6A
55e seconde. J'ai pas mis le son donc je sais pas sur quoi il joue mais je trouverai surprenant que ce ne soit dispo que sur console (j'avais fait la démo ps3, c'est pour ça que j'étais sur de moi).

----------


## Kaede

Fini Hyper light Drifter, sur lequel je lorgnais depuis un bail.
tl;dr : une excellente surprise

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je ne savais pas, mais je vais me renseigner. C'est une des cartouches de jeu que je regrette le plus d'avoir revendu.
> 
> edit : ça ne dit rien à ce sujet sur la page du Ubi Store


Il y a la version originale incluse, mais... (d'après ce que j'avais lu à l'époque) :
- Il n'y a pas la musique (problème de licence)
- Il faut y jouer depuis une borne dans le remake

----------


## FericJaggar

Le remake de Flashback est particulièrement minable. J'en ai chié du sang tellement c'était nul. Je suis allé au milieu du niveau 2 et je n'ai pas insisté. J'ai lancé l'original dans la foulée, c'est triste qu'un jeu de 1995 ou 1996 foute la misère à un jeu de moins de 5 ans.

----------


## Harest

> Je viens de finir *Portal 2*, commencé il y a très longtemps, il était temps que je le termine.
> Voilà qui est fait après une petite dizaine d'heures en solo. [...]


Je recommande la campagne coop aussi si tu trouves quelqu'un qui ne l'a pas déjà faite (de préférence).

----------


## Bibik

> *Agents Of Mayhem*, en une quarantaine d'heures, grosso modo.
> ...


Merci pour le retour, j'espérais au vu de son bide qu'il serait vite bradé mais pour l'instant il est encore assez cher, mais comme j'ai bien aimé les SR je pense que ça sera un choix sûr.

----------


## banditbandit

*Super Mario World*

Terminé Super Mario World sur snes (le premier donc), les niveaux sont petits et peuvent être traversés très rapidement, du coup le jeu est relativement court même avec ses 7 mondes, j'ai du passé une dizaine d'heures, bien sur on peut jouer plus longtemps le jeu offrant une grande rejouabilité si on veut tout découvrir. 
Je suis un peu déçu même si j'ai bien aimé parce que je sors de Yoshi's Island qui est bien meilleur, plus complet et riche (à tous points de vue), mais ya quand même aussi de très bons niveaux heureusement.
Au niveau des trucs qui fâchent, la quasi absence des mini-jeux, les boss un peu toujours les mêmes avec quelques variantes, le fait assez nouveau qu'il faille trouver des trucs cachés ou effectuer des challenges pour progresser dans les mondes.
Donc je verrais plus le jeu comme un épisode de transition entre la NES et la Snes, très sympa et pas désagréable mais loin de ce que propose le second opus.

----------


## parpaingue

Tu as tenté de trouver tous les passages et mondes secrets ? Star world et special world ?
Je me souviens qu'il y a beaucoup de passages planqués dans ce jeu.

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais non je sais qu'il y a des mondes secrets mais j'ai pas été plus loin.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Superhot. SUPER. HOT.

tl;dr : c'était SUPER.

@banditbandit : toujours pas joué à SMW (mais je comptes y remédier), tu confirmes ce que je craignais sur SMW. En même temps, Yoshi's Island est tellement génial, c'est difficile de faire mieux. Un truc que SMW a l'air d'avoir pour lui, c'est d'être mieux dosé côté difficulté par contre, non ? (j'ai souvenir que SMW2 était trop facile)

----------


## Supergounou

*Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit* (2012)



Plateformer/boss rush débile. Ash est le roi des enfers, mais possède une faiblesse: il est amoureux de son petit canard en plastique. Un jour qu'un paparazzi passait par là, des photos du roi et de son canard furent publiées et visionnées par 100 monstres des enfers. Pour garder la tête froide, Ash n'a pas cinquante solutions: il va devoir défoncer ces 100 monstres!

Gros scénario, vous en conviendrez. Qui ne sera finalement qu'un prétexte pour parcourir une dizaine de niveau à la recherche des monstres, pour leur refaire le portrait.

Malgré quelques défauts (maniabilité un peu lourde, pics de chute de framerate, quelques passages mal designés et linéarité certaine), j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à faire ce jeu. C'est bourrin, c'est gore, mais surtout c'est bourré d'humour complètement stupide. Les boss sont souvent assez ingénieux, il y a beaucoup de bonnes idées dans le level design (Aurélien Regard, cocorico!), c'est fun, fun, fun, fun et encore fun.

Je recommande à 100% à ceux qui recherchent un petit plateforme sans prétention mais complètement décomplexé.

----------


## pikkpi

*Metro 2033 Redux* après avoir laissé tombé le 2033 tout court a la sortie.

J'ai trouvé le tout moyen.
L'univers se veut super réaliste pourtant le bestiaire est vraiment improbable. Les animations rigides et celles de mort se déclenchant en retard n'arrangent pas l'immersion ( et ça gâche des munitions en plus ), le feeling des combats prête du coup plus à sourire qu'à apporter de la tension.

J'ai pas trouvé non plus de doublage qui me convenait : le français est risible, l'anglais médiocre et le russe n'a pas l'air d'être joué par des comédiens donc côté immersion c'est raté aussi.

Un petit plus pour la mécanique cachée de 

Spoiler Alert! 


points de morale

.

J'entame Last Light ce soir en croisant les doigts.

----------


## Bobbin

Fini mon premier run de *Undertale* avec la fin standard.

Malgré sa petite durée, ce jeu rentre facile dans mon top 5 ever. Drôle, intelligent, bien écrit. Mention spéciale au personnage de Mettaton qui est bien goleri.

Je viens de recommencer un run pacifiste.

----------


## Zerger

Je te rassure, tu n'auras pas le courage de relancer un 3eme run genocide

----------


## MattMurdock

> *Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit* (2012)
> 
> Plateformer/boss rush débile. Ash est le roi des enfers, mais possède une faiblesse: il est amoureux de son petit canard en plastique. Un jour qu'un paparazzi passait par là, des photos du roi et de son canard furent publiées et visionnées par 100 monstres des enfers. Pour garder la tête froide, Ash n'a pas cinquante solutions: il va devoir défoncer ces 100 monstres!
> 
> Gros scénario, vous en conviendrez. Qui ne sera finalement qu'un prétexte pour parcourir une dizaine de niveau à la recherche des monstres, pour leur refaire le portrait.
> 
> Malgré quelques défauts (maniabilité un peu lourde, pics de chute de framerate, quelques passages mal designés et linéarité certaine), j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à faire ce jeu. C'est bourrin, c'est gore, mais surtout c'est bourré d'humour complètement stupide. Les boss sont souvent assez ingénieux, il y a beaucoup de bonnes idées dans le level design (Aurélien Regard, cocorico!), c'est fun, fun, fun, fun et encore fun.
> 
> Je recommande à 100% à ceux qui recherchent un petit plateforme sans prétention mais complètement décomplexé.


Dans mes bras   ::lol:: 
C'est un jeu que j'aime à me refaire, une fois tous les deux ans environ, et ça fonctionne à chaque fois (sur moi, en tout cas).

----------


## CptProut

J'ai profité de mes vacances pour pliez un jeu rapide :

*Doki Doki Littérature Club*

Je vais rien dire en dehors qu'on est sur un jeu d'horreur surréaliste, c'est gratuit et c'est très bien foutu.

Si vous avez trois heures et une légère culture des jeux de drague la japonaise c'est a tester !

----------


## schouffy

> *Metro 2033 Redux* après avoir laissé tombé le 2033 tout court a la sortie.
> J'entame Last Light ce soir en croisant les doigts.


En général les gens trouvent Last Light moins réussi, donc je pense pas que tu devrais enchaîner là tout de suite :x
Intercales toi un jeu ou deux.

----------


## pikkpi

> En général les gens trouvent Last Light moins réussi, donc je pense pas que tu devrais enchaîner là tout de suite :x
> Intercales toi un jeu ou deux.


Bien noté, merci !  :;):

----------


## Bobbin

> Je te rassure, tu n'auras pas le courage de relancer un 3eme run genocide


Je sais pas, les boss revisités de la version génocide ont l'air cool. Par contre je le ferai ptet dans un peu plus longtemps.

Mais dieu que le passage avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


les spams de réseaux sociaux sur le téléphone

 va être relou à refaire

----------


## Zlika

J'essaie de finir *Tetris* mais c'est long... Ça vaut le coup de continuer ?

----------


## parpaingue

Si tu veux faire plus court sur la durée essaies de finir *Tetris: The Grand Master*  ::siffle::

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai enfin fini *Dragonia*, offert par pipoop sur recommandation de Baalim lors du gift de la fourbasse. Ca m'a pris 130 jours pour accumuler les 3.8 heures de jeu nécessaires.

C'est un jeu immonde. Un scénario qui n'est qu'un prétexte pour montrer un personnage principal se faire violer durant des scènes censurées avec des lapins cartoon et des fleurs, dans un anglais Google Translate. On y voit donc des dragons éjecter leur liquide séminal hors de leur balanus, si j'en crois le texte. Pour accéder à ces scènes toutes pourries, il faut subir un shoot'em up mauvais, dans lequel il est nécessaire de grinder (ou de passer trois ans sur chaque boss) et où chaque coup pris diminue vos dégâts et votre portée (à moins de récupérer les power ups nécessaires). Les ennemis se fondent dans le "décor", vos tirs masquent ceux des ennemis, bref, c'est mauvais, mauvais, mauvais. Si, pervers que vous êtes, voulez vraiment ce jeu, je vous conseille de chercher sur Internet, vous trouverez probablement facilement des scènes similaires (voire les mêmes) en non censurées et sans texte abominable. Si vous l'avez déjà et que vous souhaitez débarrasser votre backlog, je vous recommande de prendre deux skills : le soin (qui restaure vos dégâts et votre portée lors de son utilisation), à utiliser après votre mort sur un niveau facile pour ne pas recommencer un niveau difficile avec l'équivalent d'un pistolet à ventouses et la greed qui vous permet d'augmenter de 10% votre argent à chaque fois que vous remplissez la barre (ce qui vous permet d'augmenter facilement vos dégâts et votre nombre de points de vie). Il y aussi la possibilité, bien meilleure, de tout simplement supprimer ce jeu de votre compte Steam. -2/10

Merci encore à pipoop et surtout à Baalim.

----------


## hosco

*Games of Thrones Telltale Games*, je suis pas un finisseur de jeux, je me lasse souvent avant la fin.  ::):

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Ouais non je sais qu'il y a des mondes secrets mais j'ai pas été plus loin.


Mouais donc tu as zappé la moitié du jeu environ.  ::P: 

Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu le retourner à l'époque. Avec les bons raccourcis, j'arrivais à battre bowser en 45 min. :madeleine:  :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

> J'ai enfin fini *Dragonia*, offert par pipoop sur recommandation de Baalim lors du gift de la fourbasse. Ca m'a pris 130 jours pour accumuler les 3.8 heures de jeu nécessaires.
> 
> C'est un jeu immonde. Un scénario qui n'est qu'un prétexte pour montrer un personnage principal se faire violer durant des scènes censurées avec des lapins cartoon et des fleurs, dans un anglais Google Translate. On y voit donc des dragons éjecter leur liquide séminal hors de leur balanus, si j'en crois le texte. Pour accéder à ces scènes toutes pourries, il faut subir un shoot'em up mauvais, dans lequel il est nécessaire de grinder (ou de passer trois ans sur chaque boss) et où chaque coup pris diminue vos dégâts et votre portée (à moins de récupérer les power ups nécessaires). Les ennemis se fondent dans le "décor", vos tirs masquent ceux des ennemis, bref, c'est mauvais, mauvais, mauvais. Si, pervers que vous êtes, voulez vraiment ce jeu, je vous conseille de chercher sur Internet, vous trouverez probablement facilement des scènes similaires (voire les mêmes) en non censurées et sans texte abominable. Si vous l'avez déjà et que vous souhaitez débarrasser votre backlog, je vous recommande de prendre deux skills : le soin (qui restaure vos dégâts et votre portée lors de son utilisation), à utiliser après votre mort sur un niveau facile pour ne pas recommencer un niveau difficile avec l'équivalent d'un pistolet à ventouses et la greed qui vous permet d'augmenter de 10% votre argent à chaque fois que vous remplissez la barre (ce qui vous permet d'augmenter facilement vos dégâts et votre nombre de points de vie). Il y aussi la possibilité, bien meilleure, de tout simplement supprimer ce jeu de votre compte Steam. -2/10
> 
> Merci encore à pipoop et surtout à Baalim.


Et sinon, tu l'as aimé ce jeu ?  ::siffle::

----------


## La Chouette

> Et sinon, tu l'as aimé ce jeu ?


J'ai participé volontairement en sachant que j'avais une chance sur huit de m'en prendre plein la gueule, je joue le jeu jusqu'au bout, mauvais ou non, que ça m'occasionne des heures de souffrance ou non. Mais j'ai maudit Baalim tout au long de cette aventure.

----------


## FrousT

> . Mais j'ai maudit Baalim tout au long de cette aventure.


Il se nourrit exclusivement de la haine des autres pour devenir plus fort, tu n'a pas honte  :Boom:

----------


## Valenco

> J'ai participé volontairement en sachant que j'avais une chance sur huit de m'en prendre plein la gueule, je joue le jeu jusqu'au bout, mauvais ou non, que ça m'occasionne des heures de souffrance ou non. Mais j'ai maudit Baalim tout au long de cette aventure.


Mais... mais... personne ne t'oblige à t'infliger ça pendant près de 4 heures.  Ressaisis-toi ! Respecte-toi !

Ou si c'est Baalim qui te force à faire des choses que tu n'aimes pas, demande-nous de l'aide par MP.  :Emo:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Dishonored* que m'a offert Ganja via cpcgifts. J'ai évité la plupart du temps de tuer des gens (il y a eu quelques involontaires et quelques cibles). Le jeu est très bon, malgré un niveau que je n'ai pas franchement apprécié (Flooded District, avec Daud). Un très bon moment, je ferai les DLCs plus tard.

----------


## poulpator

Fini *Persona 5*.
Ma deuxième grosse déception de l'année après Nier: Automata. Je ne sais pas si j'ai vieilli, perdu mon âme ou gagner en perception, mais la tambouille japonaise ne prend plus comme avant. 
Le jeu est super beau, la DA est cool, le système de combat a la patate, les fusions c'est comme d'hab', bref je me suis éclaté comme un fifou pendant 30h malgré ses défauts. Le problème c'est que le jeu en fait 90. Du coup au bout d'un moment les défauts tu commences à les sentir passer comme le personnage de Mona, l'absence totale de challenge (hors RNG de merde), les 3 seuls thèmes musicaux (géniaux!) qui tournent en boucle, le dirigisme à faire pâlir FF13. Et puis il y a l'écriture des personnages. 
Pas un cliché n'est épargné. Le chat débile obsédé qui ne ferme jamais sa gueule, le pseudo voyou au grand coeur, la blonde top modèle à moitié anglaise etc.. qui luttent contre les méchants adultes vraiment trop méchants. Le tout au 1er degré complet, sans aucune nuance. 
On est passé de jeux abordant des thèmes violents de façon relativement malines à une caricature niaise de ce que l'on retrouve dans tous les shônen génériques.
Connaissant un peu l'historique de la série j'avoue avoir du mal à comprendre la régression et le succès qui semble l'accompagner.
Bref, à choisir faites Persona 4 plutôt, suffit d'avoir une Vita  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Perso, (j'ai juste joué au 3), c'est surtout le fait qu'on passe la totalité du jeu dans les mêmes décors. Devoir dépenser son emploi du temps dans la même ville, rejouer en boucle les mêmes donjons aléatoires, la faible quantité de dialogues qui se renouvellent.... Bref y'a aucune exploration, aucun sentiment de progression

----------


## FrousT

> Un très bon moment, je ferai les DLCs plus tard.


Qui sont excellent qui plus est  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bref, à choisir faites Persona 4 plutôt, suffit d'avoir une Vita


 ::o:  Roh pas con tiens, faudrait que j'y rejoue  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> Fini *Persona 5*.


Juste pour savoir (et foutre la merde éventuellement)

T'a préféré Persona 5 ou Nier : Automata au final ??  ::ninja::

----------


## Bobbin

> Terminé *Dishonored* que m'a offert Ganja via cpcgifts. J'ai évité la plupart du temps de tuer des gens (il y a eu quelques involontaires et quelques cibles). Le jeu est très bon, malgré un niveau que je n'ai pas franchement apprécié (Flooded District, avec Daud). Un très bon moment, je ferai les DLCs plus tard.


Tu penses enchaîner sur Disonored 2 du coup ? 

Perso à la fin de Dishonored j'avais bien mangé, mais j'en voulais pas plus. J'ai l'impression d'avoir fait le tour de la recette un peu.

----------


## Kl4w

> Fini *Persona 5*.


Je te trouve dur, même si au final je me retrouve pas mal dans tes arguments.
J'avais adoré le 4G sur Vita, un peu moins le 3 (même si c'est le meilleur pour beaucoup, la tour manquait un peu de renouvellement et les S-links m'ont paru assez plats pour la plupart), et le 5 m'est tombé des mains au bout de 50h  ::(: 
Je l'attendais pourtant comme le messie, mais non, rien à faire, j'ai pas encore pu le finir. Ce qui me dérange personnellement c'est que d'épisode en épisode c'est vraiment toujours pareil, pendant des dizaines d'heures. Alors oui ils ont revu les donjons qui ne sont plus procéduraux, ils ont simplifiés certains aspects, etc... mais au final c'est toujours exactement les mêmes archétypes de persos liés à leur S-link. Je comprends le principe, mais c'est quand même lourd.
Je désespère pas de le relancer à un moment ou un autre, vu que je venais de passer une partie qui m'a paru totalement inintéressante et improbable 

Spoiler Alert! 


sur la fille qui ne sort plus de chez elle, à tel point que personne ne se souvient qu'elle existe et que son responsable légal ne l'a voit même plus depuis des mois.

, mais je ne sais pas vraiment quand...

----------


## Louck

*Prey*

A l'origine, je n'étais pas motivé pour jouer à ce jeu. Je n'avais pas vu beaucoup de pub à son sujet. Je l'ai surtout découvert grâce au magazine CPC en faite. Mais dans le fond, j'avais peur que le jeu soit plus proche d'un FPS linéaire comme Half-Life qu'un Deus Ex.

Et putain qu'est ce que j'avais tort.

J'ai joué au jeu en mode difficile et à ma façon. Je ne cherchais pas à faire un 100% good/end ending, mais simplement de répondre aux choix selon mes envies, ce qui me permet de mieux m’immerger dans le jeu avant de se prendre une baffe après les crédits. D'ailleurs, c'est à ce moment là que nous découvrons les choix et les possibilités du jeu. A la fin, 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai choisis de faire péter la station avec moi, sans vouloir m'échapper avec mes collègues. De toute façon January a fait sa bitch  ::ninja:: 

. Mais même si cette fin que j'ai choisis était très brusque, c'étais pour autant bien jouissif.

Je dis ca, car les fins des Deus Ex à côté, c'étais plus en mode "appuie sur un putain de bouton", quelque soit les choix que tu as fait auparavant (exception pour Mankind Divided, qui a mieux peaufiné sa fin). Donc c'étais très plaisant d'avoir une fin qui s'adapte un peu à ce que tu fais *vraiment* durant tout le jeu, et pas uniquement dans les dernières minutes.


A part ca, j'ai bien aimé le début du jeu où tu découvres tes ennemis, où tu es obligés d'être discret et subtil pour avancer, un peu à la survival horror (sans non plus l'être totalement). Malheureusement après la moitié du jeu, lorsque tu es équipé d'un shotgun et d'un bon nombre de neuromods, ce n'est plus très compliqué d'affronter ces bestioles. C'est dommage que le bestiaire n'évolue pas beaucoup vers la fin du jeu.

Les possibilités du jeu sont aussi très nombreuses. J'ai bavé après avoir utilisé mes compétences de mimétisme pour pouvoir passer des passages assez étroits. C'est ce genre de moment où tu te dis que putain, tu peux faire vraiment ce que tu veux dans ce jeu.

J'ai aussi bien aimé la station et la possibilité de pouvoir tout visiter facilement. Je regrette juste d'avoir affronté le tunnel anti-gravité (le GUTS ?) et que j'ai du faire beaucoup d'aller-retours assez pénible.


Bref, il y a beaucoup de petites choses à dire sur ce jeu, que ca soit en positif ou en négatif. Dans l'ensemble, c'étais une très bonne expérience. Le genre de jeu où je me dis qu'il faut que je me boucle deux heures sans interruption pour pouvoir y jouer pleinement (en même temps, pour ce genre de jeu, c'est nécessaire. Il n'est pas très intéressant de faire des sessions de 20 minutes dessus, même s'il y a ces satanés sauvegarde rapide). Mon plus gros regret est peux être la fin du jeu, où ça manque de bestiaire, où la fin peut être expéditive 

Spoiler Alert! 


voir pas totalement satisfaisante lorsqu'on voit l'état de la Terre, malgré nos actions

. Mais le jeu a voulu rester cohérent jusqu'au bout, et ne pas nous lâcher un "boss final" comme ferait beaucoup de jeux vidéos, et un gros happy end.

J'ai passé 28h sur ce jeu et c'étais très bien.

----------


## poulpator

> Juste pour savoir (et foutre la merde éventuellement)
> 
> T'a préféré Persona 5 ou Nier : Automata au final ??


Difficile à dire, mais y en a un que j'ai fini au bout de 90h et l'autre que j'ai lâché après "seulement" 20  ::ninja:: 





> Je désespère pas de le relancer à un moment ou un autre, vu que je venais de passer une partie qui m'a paru totalement inintéressante et improbable 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sur la fille qui ne sort plus de chez elle, à tel point que personne ne se souvient qu'elle existe et que son responsable légal ne l'a voit même plus depuis des mois.
> 
> , mais je ne sais pas vraiment quand...


Je suis au regret de t'informer que la suite ne va pas s'améliorer dans le "ballec' improbable". Et tu en as pour une bonne 50aine d'heures encore à vu de nez  ::):

----------


## FrousT

> Difficile à dire, mais y en a un que j'ai fini au bout de 90h et l'autre que j'ai lâché après "seulement" 20

----------


## sebarnolds

> Tu penses enchaîner sur Disonored 2 du coup ? 
> 
> Perso à la fin de Dishonored j'avais bien mangé, mais j'en voulais pas plus. J'ai l'impression d'avoir fait le tour de la recette un peu.


Je l'ai pas dans mon backlog le 2  ::(:  Mais si je l'avais, je ferais une pause (que je fais d'ailleurs avant d'attaquer les DLCs). J'ai le même cas avec les DLCs de Borderlands : j'ai passé un bon moment, mais il faut varier les plaisirs  ::):

----------


## Blackogg

> Je l'ai pas dans mon backlog le 2  Mais si je l'avais, je ferais une pause (que je fais d'ailleurs avant d'attaquer les DLCs). J'ai le même cas avec les DLCs de Borderlands : j'ai passé un bon moment, mais il faut varier les plaisirs


Ouais j'ai fait une pause aussi avant de lancer les DLC de Dishonored. Je l'ai toujours pas finie d'ailleurs, la pause.
Pareil, j'ai fini Stalker SOC la semaine où COP sortait sur Steam. Je me suis laissé une petite pause avant de lancer mon nouvel achat. Toujours en cours également  ::ninja:: .

----------


## pikkpi

> *Resident Evil 0 HD*
> Ben c'était vachement plus mieux que ce que je m'en souvenais. L'inventaire partagé et la gestion que ça impose est une super idée. Le scénar est complètement con et pète des trucs dans la continuité de la série mais osef. Petit bémol au passage concernant l'autre remake HD que j'ai commencé mais pas terminé : ils ont pas gardé les mêmes emplacements de bouton par rapport au 0, et autre truc c'est qu'il est beaucoup plus dégueu également, vu qu'ils avaient perdu les assets....


Je reviens là dessus parce que je viens de terminer
*Resident Evil HD* _remaster_, 2 mois plus tard. ( Déjà fait sur Gamecube à l'époque également )
Je m'auto plussoie pour le gros mouif sur cet épisode. Autant au début du jeu les écrans statiques sont pas trop mal nettoyés et restent regardables, autant ça devient de plus en plus fait à la va vite sur les décors de fin du jeu où ils se sont limite contentés de foutre un bête flou. La gestion de l'inventaire est chiante, et contrairement au 0 on peut pas laisser les objets au sol ( genre une "partie de clé" d'une énigme devant ladite énigme ) pour les récupérer plus tard, avec Chris c'est d'autant plus chiant que le gonze n'a que 6 emplacements d'inventaire ( arme équipée et munitions comprises ). Reste le chouette passage avec Lisa Trevor inédit à cette version.
J'aurais plutôt tendance à recommander RE 0 pour quelqu'un qui veut découvrir les épisodes "tank controls" de la série.

*Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight*
Assez chouette metroidvania, quoiqu'un peu court. Et le summum de ma cryptiqu-itude sur pas mal de points, comme si le jeu n'avait pas été fini(?) : Des PNJs et intéractions qui laissent penser qu'il ya une "quête" à faire avec eux alors qu'en fait non, de même la condition pour accéder à la vraie fin sort de nulle part.

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis justement en train de jouer à Resident Evil HD.

J'en suis 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la plante géante

 et je n'ai pas constaté de baisse de qualité pour les environnements. Par contre je joue Chris et l'inventaire est effectivement une plaie à cause de la masse d'objets qui prennent une place pour des énigmes (un trousseau de clé ça aurait pas été de refus !). Ça m'a fait faire un nombre incalculable d'allers-retours pendant les premières heures.

----------


## pikkpi

> je n'ai pas constaté de baisse de qualité pour les environnements.


J'ai oublié de préciser un truc, je jouais en 16:9 et pas en 4:3 ( original ). Ça m'a semblé flagrant dans 

Spoiler Alert! 


les cavernes et le labo

.

----------


## Valenco

> Je suis justement en train de jouer à Resident Evil HD.
> 
> J'en suis 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> à la plante géante
> 
>  et je n'ai pas constaté de baisse de qualité pour les environnements. Par contre je joue Chris et l'inventaire est effectivement une plaie à cause de la masse d'objets qui prennent une place pour des énigmes (un trousseau de clé ça aurait pas été de refus !). Ça m'a fait faire un nombre incalculable d'allers-retours pendant les premières heures.


C'est vrai que Capcom aurait aussi pu remasteriser la gestion de l'inventaire. Par contre, je trouve que les nouveaux décors sont une réussite totale pour ce que j'en ai vu (je suis encore dans le manoir sur ma partie commencée il y a quelques mois).

----------


## banditbandit

> Par contre je joue Chris et l'inventaire est effectivement une plaie à cause de la masse d'objets qui prennent une place pour des énigmes (un trousseau de clé ça aurait pas été de refus !). Ça m'a fait faire un nombre incalculable d'allers-retours pendant les premières heures.


C'est vrai que l'inventaire est rikiki. Heureusement ya des coffres, ça me semble pas le cas sur RE Zero. Mais j'ai préféré ce dernier même si les contrôles sont horripilants (

Spoiler Alert! 


 tout le niveau dans le train  ::w00t:: 

). 




> Par contre, je trouve que les nouveaux décors sont une réussite totale pour ce que j'en ai vu (je suis encore dans le manoir sur ma partie commencée il y a quelques mois).


Le remaster de RE HD est bien meilleur que celui de Zero.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai oublié de préciser un truc, je jouais en 16:9 et pas en 4:3 ( original ). Ça m'a semblé flagrant dans 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les cavernes et le labo
> 
> .


Ah ok, je suis en 16:9 aussi mais j'en suis pas encore là. Je ferai un retour quand j'aurai fini le jeu mais jusque là il y a des décors qui sont carrément époustouflants (à ce niveau c'est de l'art, dans la forêt il y a de ces tableaux...  :Bave: ).

----------


## pikkpi

> Heureusement ya des coffres, ça me semble pas le cas sur RE Zero.


cf ce que je disais au dessus, mais vu que dans le 0 tu peux laisser les objets/armes/munitions par terre, c'est souvent moins contraignant que devoir faire un gros détour pour aller récupérer un truc dans un coffre ( rarement placés à des "carrefours" ).




> Le remaster de RE HD est bien meilleur que celui de Zero.


What ?  ::blink:: 

RE 0 HD : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1193589719
RE HD : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1186048343

Les décors et textures sont carrément baveuses sur le RE-tout-court

----------


## banditbandit

Je ne sais pas pour toi mais dès qu'il y avait plus d'un objet à terre, c'était la croix et la bannière.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Qui sont excellent qui plus est


Oui, particulièrement le deuxième, les Sorcières de Brigmore

----------


## Bibik

*Saints Rows, Gat Out of Hell*, clairement, "l'épisode" le moins bon de la série, avec une durée de vie ridicule et pourtant condensée en un maximum de mini-jeux (activités+ramassage de trucs divers) certes dans la tradition du 3 et du 4 mais poussé jusqu'à la nausée. L'histoire est basique et réduite à la portion congrue de quelques cutscènes certes drôles si on apprécie l'humour mais néanmoins en retrait par rapport aux délires de la licence (reste quelques passages épiques comme la cinématique façon chanson Disney). Plus un Saints Rows 4.5 (ou un gros dlc) qu'un véritable stand alone et qui explique sans doute pourquoi Volition a admis après coup avoir fait le tour de la licence... pour se lancer dans Agents of Mayhem qui est un spin-off. Ah well.
La fin est aussi une grosse déception, y'a un choix possible mais il faut se retaper le boss final pour voir les autres possibilités et dans tous les cas on est "récompensé" par une scène de 3secondes et une réplique. Wut. Ca parle également d'un conflit entre les anciens ennemis des saints rows arrivés en enfer et les nouveaux alliés pour le contrôle de New-Hades mais quedal, je me suis demandé si c'était pas un pan du jeu qui a été viré faute de moyens ou de temps.
Tout de même appréciable, la variété des armes disponibles et le fait que New-Hades reste une ville originale alors qu'ils auraient pu pousser le vice à repomper une énième fois Steelport. Mais clairement, ça sent la flemme.

----------


## Tremex

Hop, comme tous les deux ans environ, je refais un tour sur *Paraworld*.

Jeu décrit à l'époque (2006) méchamment -et justement- par Canard PC comme "un mod dinosaures pour Age of empires" (et 6/10 au passage je crois). Trois factions et quelques héros comme dans Starcraft, une poignée d'unités spéciales, 52 pégus maximum à gérer, ça en fait un STR simple (et simpliste). Il n'empêche que je l'aime toujours bien, la campagne est sympa, le jeu avait eu un bon budget, il est stable et bien fini, mais le studio a coulé aussi sec, le mode multi est donc passé à la trappe avec les serveurs ainsi que tout le suivi ultérieur. Il reste une poignée d'Allemands passionnés pour l'avoir un peu moddé et débogué.

P.S. : il se peut que j'ai déjà écrit ça avant. Y a-t-il un moyen efficace de retrouver ses anciens messages ? Je ne retrouve qu'une partie de 2017 dans mon profil mais je suis là depuis plus longtemps.

----------


## Catel

Fini le DLC Risky Boots du dernier *Shantae* en trois heures et demi.

Pas grand chose à dire, c'est toujours aussi mignon-sexy avec un game design un peu foireux sauf que ça se passe dans les mêmes décors que vous connaissez maintenant par coeur. On n'a pas vraiment l'impression de gagner en puissance quand Risky acquiert de nouvelles capacités mais juste d'être moins contraint. Et la VF est à chier.

----------


## Orkestra

Terminé *Kingsway* deux fois en 6 heures de jeu (fins 1 et 2). Un roguelite qui m'a fait un peu penser à _Knights of Pen & Paper_ dans sa structure : on avance de points en points sur une map vue du dessus, on se tape des combats aléatoires (qui s'expédient assez rapidement) au tour par tour durant les déplacements entre ces points. Le jeu consiste à aller allumer trois flambeaux pour pouvoir accéder au château final et défoncer le boss de fin. C'est très classique et assez simpliste aussi bien pour ce qui est du scénar' que du gameplay ; le jeu se démarque surtout par son interface qui reprend un bureau d'ordinateur dans (sur ?) lequel chaque fenêtre correspond soit à la map, soit à l'inventaire, soit aux statut de notre personnage, etc. ça rajoute un petit truc en combat puisque la fenêtre du combat se déplace sur l'écran (en général pas trop vite) de sorte qu'il est parfois un peu compliqué de cliquer au bon moment sur le bouton d'attaque ou de défense, mais aussi d'aller cliquer dans une autre fenêtre pour utiliser une potion, etc.

L'idée n'est pas mauvaise et donne clairement une identité assez sympa au jeu, mais ça reste de l'ordre du gimmick plutôt que de la vraie bonne idée de gameplay, d'autant que les situations rencontrées en jeu sont assez peu variées et que, contrairement à d'autres "rogue-lite", on ne débloque pas grand chose qui pourrait raviver l'intérêt pour le jeu au fur et à mesure de nos parties. A peine quelques options pour un gift de départ, et des héros avec de nouvelles stats. Par contre tout est très fluide, on avance bien et rapidement (le jeu est même un peu trop simple peut-être) et là où j'avais rapidement laissé tombé _Knights of Pen & Paper_ parce que j'avais l'impression de devoir grinder bêtement pour pouvoir avancer, ici le jeu se déroule assez naturellement.

En bref, ce n'est peut-être pas le jeu du siècle et n’espérez pas y passer 60 heures, mais c'est tout de même un chouette petit jeu "casual" sur lequel passer 3 à 6 heures (pour ses premières parties) et plus si affinités. Le jeu sauvegarde automatiquement à chaque instant donc on peut facilement le lancer par petites sessions : parfait comme jeu détente ou pour faire une pause entre deux plus "gros" jeux ! 

(oui oui, c'est un jeu que je recommande, on ne dirait pas comme ça hein ? Je suis vraiment un mauvais vendeur...  :Facepalm: )

----------


## banditbandit

> What ? 
> 
> RE 0 HD : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1193589719
> RE HD : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1186048343
> 
> Les décors et textures sont carrément baveuses sur le RE-tout-court


Sur PC oui mais sur console c'est carrément l'inverse, c'est d'ailleurs très étrange. 
C'est peut-être du au fait que RE HD est sorti sur PC avant RE Zero HD, je ne sais.

----------


## schouffy

Le solo de *CoD WWII*.
C'était sympa. Mieux que les X précédents. Meilleure campagne depuis MW1 pour moi je pense.
Mais c'est incroyable ce que ça n'a pas évolué. On a vraiment l'impression de jouer à Medal of Honor de 2001, en plus joli et plus impressionnant.
Au niveau des points négatifs, les QTE, les passages en jeep, et le système de soin et de munitions je trouve ça plutôt chiant en fin de compte, car on en manque toujours et jamais à la fois. Il faut/suffit de toujours trouver le bon soldat et en demander, et se recharger par des animations un peu longues. ça pète un peu le rythme et ça n'apporte pas grand chose finalement.

----------


## Retrojm

> Le solo de *CoD WWII*.
> C'était sympa. Mieux que les X précédents. Meilleure campagne depuis MW1 pour moi je pense.
> Mais c'est incroyable ce que ça n'a pas évolué. On a vraiment l'impression de jouer à Medal of Honor de 2001, en plus joli et plus impressionnant.
> Au niveau des points négatifs, les QTE, les passages en jeep, et le système de soin et de munitions je trouve ça plutôt chiant en fin de compte, car on en manque toujours et jamais à la fois. Il faut/suffit de toujours trouver le bon soldat et en demander, et se recharger par des animations un peu longues. ça pète un peu le rythme et ça n'apporte pas grand chose finalement.


Terminé également. 

Je suis en grande partie d'accord avec toi. Même si j'ai trouvé la campagne du tout premier COD meilleure, celle-ci est sympa, plus longue que la moyenne (des COD), je ne me suis pas ennuyé. Mais comme tu dis, aucune évolution depuis MOHAA / COD1, c'est scripté jusqu'à la moelle, avec des séquences vues et revues, pas vraiment de surprises. Les QTE sont tellement rares qu'elles ne m'ont pas gênées, et perso j'ai bien accroché au "nouveau" système de soin / aide via l'escouade. Graphiquement c'est pas mal du tout, surtout les cinématiques / personnages. Par contre, en points négatifs à mon sens :

- des sauvegardes qui peuvent être très mal placées
- des séquences d'infiltration bof (dont une pour rien car quoi qu'on fasse au final l'alarme est donnée)
- des séquences en jeep et tank bien trop timides
- des séquences un peu connes dans le scénario. Par exemple, 

Spoiler Alert! 


lorsqu'on découvre une petite fille terrorisée cachée derrière une caisse, on l’appâte avec du chocolat. Pourquoi pas lui balancer des quignons de pain comme au zoo ?



Au final, une campagne solo sympathique, mais déjà vue mille fois. Ça me donne envie de rejouer à COD1 tient !  ::):

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Le solo de *CoD WWII*.
> C'était sympa. Mieux que les X précédents. Meilleure campagne depuis MW1 pour moi je pense.
> Mais c'est incroyable ce que ça n'a pas évolué. On a vraiment l'impression de jouer à Medal of Honor de 2001, en plus joli et plus impressionnant.
> Au niveau des points négatifs, les QTE, les passages en jeep, et le système de soin et de munitions je trouve ça plutôt chiant en fin de compte, car on en manque toujours et jamais à la fois. Il faut/suffit de toujours trouver le bon soldat et en demander, et se recharger par des animations un peu longues. ça pète un peu le rythme et ça n'apporte pas grand chose finalement.


Niveau durée de vie c'est plutôt Modern Warfare ou c'est plus long ?

----------


## schouffy

plus long, 7 ou 8h je dirais. 11 chapitres d'environ 30 minutes chacun + un peu de fail.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *Deus Ex Mankind Divided*.

Le jeu est sublime et c'était très bien. J'aurais voulu que ça dure plus longtemps.

----------


## FrousT

J'ai terminé *Divinity Original Sin 2*.

Le jeu est sublime, rempli de bonne idée et de petit détail d'écriture à la fois génial, drôle et triste. Des musiques à la fois épique et discrète quand il faut.

Le jeu de rôle ultime, me reste plus qu'a essayer le mode "Game Master" qui doit bien étendre la durée de vie (déjà plus que correct du jeu) et qui doit être fun entre amis.

Le rapport qualité/prix est indécent par rapport à la concurrence, il défonce tout les rpg tour par tour de ces dernières années.  :Emo: 

emo/10

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> J'ai terminé *Divinity Original Sin 2*.
> 
> Le jeu est sublime, rempli de bonne idée et de petit détail d'écriture à la fois génial, drôle et triste. Des musiques à la fois épique et discrète quand il faut.
> 
> Le jeu de rôle ultime, me reste plus qu'a essayer le mode "Game Master" qui doit bien étendre la durée de vie (déjà plus que correct du jeu) et qui doit être fun entre amis.
> 
> Le rapport qualité/prix est indécent par rapport à la concurrence, il défonce tout les rpg tour par tour de ces dernières années. 
> 
> emo/10


Là je suis à Driftwood, level 11 et je sais pas, je suis pas aussi enthousiasme que certains. Je trouve le scénario un peu confus, le journal qui donne l'impression de multiplier les entrées inutilement n'aide pas. Je joue plus en quadrillant la map qu'en suivant vraiment un scénario ou des quêtes qui, finalement, se résolvent "d'elles-mêmes" lorsqu'on finit par se rendre à l'endroit requis. Le premier était plus débile, mais aussi un peu plus "chatoyant".

Je dois devenir un peu blasé.

----------


## FrousT

Non mais l'acte 2 c'est un vrai bordel tellement la carte est immense et il n'y a pas vraiment d'ordre pour faire les quêtes, j'ai perdu un temps fou à comprendre/suivre les quêtes aussi...

Je me suis aidé par moment de certain guide (parce que bon le journal de quête est très light et il nous aide pas forcément à se situer sur la carte)

Si ça peut t'aider j'ai utilisé ce guide (warlegend) de temps en temps quand je bloqué sur certaines quêtes  ::P: 

L'Acte 3 et 4 sont beaucoup plus court et condensé, on se perd moins, on va direct à l'essentiel si ca peut te rassurer  :;):

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Ils abusent aussi un peu avec les effets d'environnement. Je termine pas un seul combat sans que l'écran entier ne se transforme en énorme champ de feu nécrotique. 
Enfin j'apprécie quand même la ballade.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai terminé *Pyre* que m'a offert La Chouette via cpcgifts. Tout simplement génial  ::): 

Des graphismes splendides, une musique parfaite aussi et un univers original très bien développé. Au fur et à mesure du jeu, on en apprend plus sur le background des personnages ainsi que de l'histoire principale. Un travail de dingue a été accompli là-dessus (même si j'avoue que je n'ai pas lu tout dans "l'encyclopédie").
Au niveau des dialogues, on a des choix qui influencent le déroulement du jeu ainsi que le destin des différents personnages. Le gros du gameplay consiste à discuter avec tout le monde (même si une partie reste optionnelle : on n'est pas obligé de s'intéresser à tout le monde). La deuxième partie du jeu, ce sont les rites. Un jeu stratégie qui consiste à récupérer une orbe ("balle") au milieu du terrain et à l'amener au fond du côté adverse... du foot quoi  ::):  Chaque personnage a ses spécificités, il y a un aspect RPG (spécialités des personnages, mini arbre de compétences, médaillon de compétence spécifique...).

J'ai passé un excellent moment sur le jeu, malgré quelques longueurs sur la fin.

----------


## Retrojm

*Kero Blaster* (Merci schouffy pour le gift !)

J'ai adoré ! C'est un petit jeu d'action/shoot 2D style retro. Oui, c'est la mode, mais celui-ci est réussi ! Parait que c'est le papa de Cave Story aux commandes, mais vu que je n'y ai jamais joué, m'en cogne. En tout cas j'ai trouvé le jeu adorable, le gameplay agréable (on sent bien la puissance de l'arsenal de la grenouille au fil des upgrades), et au moins c'est accessible, on est loin d'un Megaman hardcore. Un petit jeu sans prétention, mais bien cool.

----------


## Orkestra

> *Kero Blaster* (Merci schouffy pour le gift !)
> 
> J'ai adoré ! C'est un petit jeu d'action/shoot 2D style retro. Oui, c'est la mode, mais celui-ci est réussi ! Parait que c'est le papa de Cave Story aux commandes, mais vu que je n'y ai jamais joué, m'en cogne. En tout cas j'ai trouvé le jeu adorable, le gameplay agréable (on sent bien la puissance de l'arsenal de la grenouille au fil des upgrades), et au moins c'est accessible, on est loin d'un Megaman hardcore. Un petit jeu sans prétention, mais bien cool.


Puisque tu ne l'as pas fait, je te conseille vivement de jouer à *Cave Story*, qui est vraiment excellent.

Mais pour rester sur _Kero Blaster_ je recommande aussi chaleureusement de faire *Pink Hour* puis *Pink Heaven* : deux jeux gratuits dispos sur steam et qui servent de "démo" à _Kero Blaster_ (même univers et type de jeu, mais il s'agit de niveaux "inédits"). Techniquement, ils se terminent chacun en 10 ou 15 minutes, sauf qu'après les avoir terminé une première fois on débloque (dans chaque jeu) un mode "hard". Les niveaux sont globalement semblables mais bien plus accès sur les phases de plate-forme, c'est effectivement bien plus dur que le mode normal mais on se rend compte assez vite qu'on apprend à maîtriser un peu mieux les niveaux à chaque mort et c'est un plaisir de voir comme on finit par virevolter dans les premiers tableaux d'un niveau une fois qu'on a appris à les maitriser.

Ca m'a d'ailleurs donné envie de tenter *Kero Blaster* en mode hard, même principe, avec des niveaux légèrement remaniés. (Tu débloque le mode hard - aka "Zangyou" - en finissant le jeu une première fois), et ça vaut franchement le coup ! (quoi que peut-être pas directement après avoir fini le jeu une première fois, histoire de ne pas faire d'overdose...)
Décidément, Pixel est clairement très doué pour développer et _designer_ ses jeux ! J'avais trouvé Kero Blaster un peu trop simpliste par rapport à son aîné mais ce mode hard me fait vraiment redécouvrir le jeu !  ::):

----------


## Retrojm

> Puisque tu ne l'as pas fait, je te conseille vivement de jouer à *Cave Story*, qui est vraiment excellent.


Ce n'est pas trop "metroidvania" ? (je n'aime pas trop les trucs labyrinthiques - merci mon sens d'orientation en carton).




> Mais pour rester sur _Kero Blaster_ je recommande aussi chaleureusement de faire *Pink Hour* puis *Pink Heaven* : deux jeux gratuits dispos sur steam et qui servent de "démo" à _Kero Blaster_ (même univers et type de jeu, mais il s'agit de niveaux "inédits"). Techniquement, ils se terminent chacun en 10 ou 15 minutes, sauf qu'après les avoir terminé une première fois on débloque (dans chaque jeu) un mode "hard". Les niveaux sont globalement semblables mais bien plus accès sur les phases de plate-forme, c'est effectivement bien plus dur que le mode normal mais on se rend compte assez vite qu'on apprend à maîtriser un peu mieux les niveaux à chaque mort et c'est un plaisir de voir comme on finit par virevolter dans les premiers tableaux d'un niveau une fois qu'on a appris à les maitriser.


Hop, c'est téléchargé. Merci !




> Ca m'a d'ailleurs donné envie de tenter *Kero Blaster* en mode hard, même principe, avec des niveaux légèrement remaniés. (Tu débloque le mode hard - aka "Zangyou" - en finissant le jeu une première fois), et ça vaut franchement le coup ! (quoi que peut-être pas directement après avoir fini le jeu une première fois, histoire de ne pas faire d'overdose...)
> Décidément, Pixel est clairement très doué pour développer et _designer_ ses jeux ! J'avais trouvé Kero Blaster un peu trop simpliste par rapport à son aîné mais ce mode hard me fait vraiment redécouvrir le jeu !


N'appréciant pas vraiment les jeux trop difficiles (par exemple, certains Megaman sont un peu trop violents pour mon self-control), j'ai justement apprécié la simplicité de Kero Blaster (même si le boss de fin m'a tout de même laminé quelques fois). Mais je ne suis pas contre tester le mode Zangyou ! 

Merci pour ton avis !  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

Par rapport à Cave Story, je l'ai fait il y a assez longtemps mais c'est quand même relativement en ligne droite : il y a en gros un hub qui conduit à différents niveaux, éventuellement un peu d'exploration dans chaque niveau, mais ça me parait difficile de se perdre, et dans mon souvenir on n'a pas à faire vingt mille allers-retours dans chaque niveau pour récupérer de nouvelles armes ou capacités.

Et pour le mode Zangyou du Kero Blaster, tu auras une bonne idée de ce que ça donne si tu essayes les modes Hard des deux démos : c'est dur parce qu'on a très peu de air control parce que c'est assez inhabituel et (forcément) bien plus punitif qu'un jeu dans lequel on peut facilement rectifier sa trajectoire. Je sais que ce qui me pose problème dans les Megaman en général ce sont plutôt les phases de tir que de plate-forme, donc je dirais qu'il ne s'agit pas du même genre de difficulté dans Kero Blaster. De là à dire que c'est très accessible ou que ça te plaira, à toi de voir...  ::):

----------


## Retrojm

Merci pour les conseils, je vais tester tout ça. J'ai d'ailleurs téléchargé la version gratuite de Cave Story sur le site officiel.

----------


## Bibik

A l'instant *Hard Reset extended edition*, fps SF cyberpunk oubliable et tellement meh de partout que c'était dur de lui trouver des qualités ou même des... défauts. Ca tourne correctement, y'a des armes customisables, des boutons à appuyer ou des trucs à exploser pour avancer. Tout ce qui se fait de classique et de convenu dans le genre. Y'aura 0 surprises. Le scénario tient sur un timbre-poste et les dialogues sont d'une médiocrité affligeante, on a vite fait de passer les cutscènes façon bd mais surtout parce que le scénario n'a ni queue ni tête et se finit sur des questions (ils devaient envisager une suite avant de changer de projet)

J'en retiendrai que les fights de boss "géants" assez sympas (c'est des développeurs de *Shadow Warrior*, ceci expliquant cela) mais franchement, le jeu est parfaitement... moyen.

----------


## Nono

Un peu pareil que Bibik. J'aurais du mal à le traîner dans la boue, parce que le jeu tient quand même debout. Mais ça reste un FPS linéaire basique comme on a vu des centaines, avec pour seul originalité que les ennemis sont des robots.
Il a aussi quelques environnements pour lui (une espèce de décharge du futur, une arène assez chouette et occasionnant un gunfight sympa), mais rien de mémorable.

edit : ha si, on pouvait switcher entre armes à balles ou armes électriques. Mais je ne me rappelle même plus si ça apportait quelque chose.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est surtout mollasson. Pour un FPS tendance "bourrin", ça ne le fait pas trop.

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est surtout mollasson. Pour un FPS tendance "bourrin", ça ne le fait pas trop.


C'est exactement le ressenti que j'ai eu. Du coup, je l'ai jamais fini.

----------


## Herr Peter

> A l'instant *Hard Reset extended edition* (...)


Chef, il fallait jouer à la version Redux du jeu qui sauve littéralement le jeu (la version Extended, je ne l'ai jamais finie, et pour cause) qui corrige un tas de détails emmerdant, à commencer par l'endurance pathétique du héro quand il doit sprinter. Et ils ont aussi ajouté le dash infini (comme dans Shadow Warrior 2) et le sabre laser, et du coup ça rend le jeu bien plus pécho et agréable. 

L'optimisation graphique a également fait un grand bond en avant (avec une 1070, le 4k tourne sans problème).

Dommage que tu aies découvert le jeu par cette version-là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est exactement le ressenti que j'ai eu. Du coup, je l'ai jamais fini.


Mais est-ce que Sebarnolds a déjà fini un jeu, là est la question  ::P:

----------


## Bibik

Pas eu le choix, c'était gratuit mais c'était une vieille version boîte de chez Micro-Application (!) édité par Kalypso (!!) c'est déjà pas mal que j'ai réussi à le faire tourner (une version équivalente de *Red Faction Guerilla* lui a refusé de s'installer, fort heureusement les éditeurs m'ont filés une clé de la version steam). Au moment de l'obtenir me suis dit que l'extended était déjà la version "finale du jeu", avant de voir que c'était la redux (et quid de la version goty extended redux director's cut ?  ::w00t:: )

----------


## Herr Peter

Sauf erreur de ma part, si tu es possesseur de la version _Extended_ du jeu, tu peux chopper la _Redux_ à vil prix (genre 2-3€). 




> (et quid de la version goty extended redux director's cut ? )


C'est pas Capcom, je te rassure  :;):

----------


## Bibik

Possible si c'est une version steam cependant la mienne est une version boîte hors-steam.

----------


## Orkestra

Je disais il y a quelques jours que j'étais en train de jouer au mode hard de *Kero Blaster* et ben ça y est, je l'ai terminé ! J'en ai profité pour lancer un New Game + qui se torche très rapidement une fois qu'on connait bien le jeu (d'autant plus qu'on est suréquipé pendant une bonne partie du jeu) ; New Game + qui m'a permis au passage de me remettre les niveaux normaux en mémoire. Parce que oui, le NG+ c'est seulement pour le mode normal. 

Et donc je reviens sur ce que je disais il y a deux jours à Retrojm : les niveaux en hard n'ont rien à voir avec les niveaux normaux. Si le mode de base du jeu est un genre de run'n gun, les niveaux du mode Zangyou sont beaucoup plus accès plate-forme (et beaucoup plus punitifs). Les boss sont relativement semblables dans l'ensemble (on note tout de même quelques différences) mais on a droit a un tout nouveau boss final, pas facile facile ! La difficulté principale des phases de plate-forme vient du fait que notre personnage a très peu d'air-control (et le double-saut, qu'on finit par débloquer, a tendance a compliquer encore plus tout ça), c'est parfois frustrant parce que c'est quelque chose d'assez inhabituel, mais on finit par maîtriser (relativement) la chose est c'est très satisfaisant de se rendre compte de nos progrès au fur et à mesure qu'on enchaîne les niveaux.
Cette progression est d'ailleurs très importante puisqu'on meurt souvent et que toutes les trois vies perdues, c'est le game over qui nous renvoie au début du niveau. Mais c'est bien comme ça qu'on se rend compte que tel passage difficile, qu'on avait enfin réussi à passer après 10 minutes d'essais improductifs, et bien maintenant on le passe les yeux fermés, et que du fait que l'on maîtrise ces difficultés, on peut maintenant traverser le niveau beaucoup plus rapidement que les premières fois pour arriver au nouveau piège qui nous pose problème, et ainsi de suite.
Évidemment, l'ambiance et les musiques sont au rendez-vous.

En bref, j'avais vraiment apprécié le jeu la première fois que je l'ai terminé, mais il me semblait un peu trop "simpliste", un peu court, et dans l'ensemble assez loin d'égaler le souvenir que j'avais gardé de Cave Story (pour le comparer à un jeu du même dév'). Refaire Kero Blaster (et ses deux "démos", Pink Hour et Pink Heaven que je recommande aussi vraiment) en mode hard m'a permis de l'apprécier autrement et je trouve finalement que c'est un très bon jeu qui transpire l'amour du détail et du level design bien pensé ! Un gros coup de cœur pour moi !

Un grand merci, encore une fois, à Supergounou qui m'a envoyé sa sauvegarde quand la mienne avait été effacée et qui m'a donc permis de relancer le jeu en "Zangyou" (oui, parce qu'il faut l'avoir terminé une fois pour accéder à ce mode) !

----------


## Supergounou

Bravo  ::):  perso je n'avais pas eu le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout. J'ai beaucoup aimé le jeu de base pour son game design et son histoire ultra-cryptique, mais le mode hard m'a fait tellement péter des plombs que je m'étais arrêté à la moitié environ, même si effectivement j'avais pu apprécier son level design de qualité.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Mais est-ce que Sebarnolds a déjà fini un jeu, là est la question


Mauvaise langue. Je poste régulièrement dans le topic des jeux finis (Pyre étant le dernier en date, cette semaine).

----------


## Retrojm

Merci Orkestra pour ton compte-rendu. Je vais me laisser tenter, même si j'ai un peu peur d'en prendre plein la gueule  ::ninja::

----------


## Ramenos

J'ai fini il y a quelques jours Fallout 2. Je suis passé à côté à l'époque (j'étais + Baldur's Gate) : je le suis toujours mais ce Fallout est celui que j'ai préféré de toute la série à date ! Une vraie merveille  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Y'a UnderRail qui est pas mal dans un genre proche

----------


## Catel

A part le style graphique ils n'ont pas grand chose à voir.

----------


## Zerger

:tired: 

Je ne mordrais pas l'hameçon

----------


## Ramenos

> A part le style graphique ils n'ont pas grand chose à voir.


J'ai fait les 2.

Tu as pas mal de mécaniques de gameplay d'Underrail qui viennent de Fallout. Côté exploration, ils ont même poussé la chose plus loin.

Seul souci d'Underrail :
- Pas de compagnon
- Décors un peu ternes
- Histoire pas uuuultra intéressante.

Mais vu que j'y ai passé plus de 80h, ça reste qd même du très très bon.

Ah oui et y a pas l'humour Fallout non plus :D

----------


## Chan

Et beaucoup, beaucoup trop de combats.

----------


## Rabbitman

En clair, c'est un Fallout sans tous les trucs bien de Fallout ?  ::O:

----------


## Zerger

Pt'ain ce qu'il faut pas lire...

Les combats sont vraiment bons, un vrai challenge présent, beaucoup de possibilités de builds, un système intelligent d'exp, une putain de phase d'exploration mise en avant tout le long du jeu. UnderRail est totalement sous-estimé et méconnu par raport à certains trucs vraiment bofs comme Wasteland 2, c'est triste.

----------


## Catel

Est-ce autre chose qu'un dungeon crawler ?

----------


## Zerger

Hormis le fait que ca se passe sous terre, ca n'a rien à voir  ::P: 
C'est un RPG en tour par tour assez proche de Fallout 2, sauf qu'on ne peut pas esquiver tous les combats.

----------


## azruqh

> Est-ce autre chose qu'un dungeon crawler ?


Et quand bien même ?

----------


## Catel

Bin dans ce cas c'est effectivement très très différent de Fallout...  ::ninja::

----------


## Retrojm

*Firewatch*

L'ambiance est réussie, on se sent réellement garde-forestier, on se sent "chez nous" dans cette forêt, c'est joli, reposant, c'est... c'est chiant !  :ouaiouai:  Sans déconner, j'ai du mal à comprendre la hype autour du jeu. J'ai peut-être loupé quelque chose, mais je me suis fait chier. Le gameplay est inexistant mais ça ne m'a pas gêné (c'est prévisible vu qu'il s'agit d'un jeu narratif walking sim), du coup tout porte sur le scénario... et il ne m'a pas du tout emballé.

Oui, les doublages sont excellents et d'une écriture réaliste, avec quelques touches d'humour. Mais il ne se passe pas grand chose durant les quelques heures de jeu. J’espérais un scénario prenant, voire surprenant, quelque chose qui "justifie" le fait de "jouer" un jeu de simulateur de garde forestier quoi ! J'avais envie de voyager, de frissonner, de rire aux éclats, je ne sais pas, mais pas juste suivre des conversations talkies. Je caricature un peu, mais c'est tout de même un peu mon ressenti. Pour couronner le tout, la fin m'a déçu, car on retrouve le même travers des "jeux à choix" tels que Walking Dead, Life is Strange & co : le jeu nous fait croire tout au long qu'on fait des choix pour "modeler" l'histoire, et au final y'a juste 2 fins possibles qu'importe tout le baratin sorti avant. 

*Final Exam*

Le jeu manque sûrement d'intérêt en solo, mais l'ayant terminé en coop avec ma femme, on s'est bien marré. C'est fun, sans prise de tête (bon, ça c'est peut-être parce que je m'entend bien avec ma femme  ::ninja:: ), nerveux, gameplay très sympa. Ça manque surement d'une touche de folie, le design est un peu générique, mais ça fait le taff pour s'amuser en multi local. Très bon !  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> Y'a UnderRail qui est pas mal dans un genre proche


En parlant d'Underail, est-ce qu'il y'a des info sur la sortie du DLC ?

Car, le jeux est dans ma bibliothèque steam, j'ai fortement envie de le lancer pour découvrir, mais cela m'embête de le faire avant la sortie du DLC.

----------


## Zerger

Je crois pas qu'il y ait eu de date annoncée. Au pire d'ici là, tu auras surement envie de monter un autre perso  ::):

----------


## Clydopathe

*Expeditions Viking*

Je l'ai fini en mode normal ce weekend, le jeu est bien cool. Le fait que le jeu se passe chez les vikings est un gros plus à mon sens avec tout le lore qu'il peut apporter. 

Le jeu est un peu trop court à mon gout, je l'ai fini en 22h sans trop me presser. L'histoire du jeu se dérouille en trois campagnes qui ont chacune un timer. Le timer des deux premières campagnes ne m'a pas vraiment fait peur, je les ai fini largement dans les temps.

J'aurais bien aimé avoir une autre campagne juste derrière 

Spoiler Alert! 


comme l'invasion des Francs

.

J'hésite à relancer une partie, pour essayer de changer le cours de la campagne.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Pt'ain ce qu'il faut pas lire...
> 
> Les combats sont vraiment bons, un vrai challenge présent, beaucoup de possibilités de builds, un système intelligent d'exp, une putain de phase d'exploration mise en avant tout le long du jeu. UnderRail est totalement sous-estimé et méconnu par raport à certains trucs vraiment bofs comme Wasteland 2, c'est triste.


Tu es déjà sorti du temple des épreuves de Fallout2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Oui oui, j'ai fini le jeu.

----------


## Ramenos

> Pt'ain ce qu'il faut pas lire...
> 
> Les combats sont vraiment bons, un vrai challenge présent, beaucoup de possibilités de builds, un système intelligent d'exp, une putain de phase d'exploration mise en avant tout le long du jeu. UnderRail est totalement sous-estimé et méconnu par raport à certains trucs vraiment bofs comme Wasteland 2, c'est triste.


J'ai adoré Underrail mais la dernière partie du jeu est trop cruel si tu ne t'es pas fait un perso très orienté combat.
Ce qui m'a manqué :
- La gestion des compagnons
- Des environnements un peu + variés (l'extension devrait pallier à ça).
- Un mini système pour se guider peut-être ? Pas une vraie map, mais quelque chose qui s'en rapproche  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens de terminer Shadowrun Returns (c'est par ce jeu que j'ai découvert la franchise)

Les +
- Univers bien sympa
- Persos bien écrits
- Possibilité de changer d'esquade facilement

Les - :
- Linéaire au possible
- Gestion de l'équipe minimaliste
- 0 exploration ou presque
- Parfois trop de blabla

Je ferai peut-être Dragonfall car j'aime bien l'univers. Je me demande juste s'ils ont corrigé certains points négatifs sur cet autre épisode.

PS : je ne crache pas sur la durée de vie car lorsque t'as une vie bien remplie et plein de RPG à faire, t'es content de pouvoir finir quelque chose en moins de 15h (ça change d'Underrail qui m'a pris une eternité :D)

----------


## Zerger

De toute façon, le jeu te fait assez vite comprendre qu'il faut monter un perso orienté combat, vu que les gros combats sont souvent obligatoires. Mais ouais, les Deep Caverns sont très difficiles si ton perso est un peu bancal..... ou si tu as eu la superbe idée de laisser tout ton matos à South Gate avant d'y aller  :tired: 

Je suis d'accord que les décors se ressemblent trop, par contre, j'ai bien aimé le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de map et qu'il faille s'orienter soi-même :maso:

----------


## RegisF

C'est toi le Ramenos de Youtube ?

----------


## Clydopathe

> J'ai adoré Underrail mais la dernière partie du jeu est trop cruel si tu ne t'es pas fait un perso très orienté combat.
> Ce qui m'a manqué :
> - La gestion des compagnons
> - Des environnements un peu + variés (l'extension devrait pallier à ça).
> - Un mini système pour se guider peut-être ? Pas une vraie map, mais quelque chose qui s'en rapproche 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je viens de terminer Shadowrun Returns (c'est par ce jeu que j'ai découvert la franchise)
> ...


Ils ont corrigé pas mal de trucs dans Dragonfall. Tu gère un poil plus ton équipe, ils ont tous une trame scénaristique dédiée. Il y a beaucoup plus de quêtes annexes aussi. 

C'est vraiment une version corrigée, si tu aimé le 1, fonce sur le 2!  ::): 

Et oui, je crois que c'est bien lui.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> De toute façon, le jeu te fait assez vite comprendre qu'il faut monter un perso orienté combat, vu que les gros combats sont souvent obligatoires.


Tout trollage mis à part, ça résume bien la différence fondamentale entre underrail et fallout2. Underrail c'est du combat et de l'exploration poussé beaucoup plus loin que dans fallout, mais en faisant passer à la trappe tout le reste des interactions avec le monde. Il ne faut pas y jouer en s'attendant à trouver un fallout, on serait déçu. Mais je l'aime beaucoup aussi hein.  :;):

----------


## Ramenos

> Ils ont corrigé pas mal de trucs dans Dragonfall. Tu gère un poil plus ton équipe, ils ont tous une trame scénaristique dédiée. Il y a beaucoup plus de quêtes annexes aussi. 
> 
> C'est vraiment une version corrigée, si tu aimé le 1, fonce sur le 2! 
> 
> Et oui, je crois que c'est bien lui.


J'ai bien aimé le 1 mais sans + à cause des mécaniques limités et de la linéarité. Je ferai peut-être le 2 mais j'ai d'autres RPG à faire avant =]

Pour le Ramenos de Youtube, si c'est celui que tu vois dans ma signature, alors oui c'est moi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De toute façon, le jeu te fait assez vite comprendre qu'il faut monter un perso orienté combat, vu que les gros combats sont souvent obligatoires. Mais ouais, les Deep Caverns sont très difficiles si ton perso est un peu bancal..... ou si tu as eu la superbe idée de laisser tout ton matos à South Gate avant d'y aller 
> 
> Je suis d'accord que les décors se ressemblent trop, par contre, j'ai bien aimé le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de map et qu'il faille s'orienter soi-même :maso:


J'avais fait un perso à l'arbalète ultra tchatcheur. J'en ai jamais autant chié pour faire un jeu.

Le fait de ne pas avoir de carte ne m'a pas posé de souci, je trouvais ça intéressant. J'aimerais recommencer un run en faisant un perso ultra psyché et faire aussi l'extension... Sans aller jusqu'à Tchort.

----------


## Kaede

> J'ai adoré Underrail mais la dernière partie du jeu est trop cruel si tu ne t'es pas fait un perso très orienté combat.
> Je ferai peut-être Dragonfall car j'aime bien l'univers. Je me demande juste s'ils ont corrigé certains points négatifs sur cet autre épisode.


Oui et non. Mais de l'avis de tous (enfin il semble ?  ::): ), c'est de loin un meilleur jeu.

----------


## Ramenos

> Oui et non. Mais de l'avis de tous (enfin il semble ? ), c'est de loin un meilleur jeu.


Merci ! 

Dragonfall (Director's Cut) est déjà dans ma biblio Steam, on me l'avait offert. Je le ferai sûrement... Mais comme je l'ai dit, j'ai d'autres RPG à faire avant qui me tentent bien + tels que l'extension de Baldur's Gate 1, Wasteland 2, Arcanum.... Bref, de quoi faire, sans compter que j'attends POE 2 avec impatience !

----------


## DeadFish

*The Stanley Parable*

Derrière la façade de petit machin rigolo avec un narrateur qui fait des blagues, c'est un meilleur jeu que, euh, quasiment toute la production, en fait. Parce que son gameplay pas sophistiqué pour un sou (un bête simulateur de marche) sert de narration. Ça parle d'un gus qui appuie sur des boutons quand on lui dit d'appuyer et emprunte des chemins quand on lui dit de les emprunter, et c'est précisément ce qu'on fait. C'est hyper basique, hein, mais utiliser les outils du jeu vidéo pour raconter une histoire, c'est encore trop rare, malheureusement. À mettre en perspective avec un Bioshock qui partage le même twist du joueur qui se fait manipuler mais qui, en plus de péter un bon kilomètre trop haut, est honteusement idiot dans sa narration.

----------


## pikkpi

> *The Stanley Parable*


The Beginner's Guide est à faire aussi !

----------


## Bobbin

> *The Stanley Parable*
> 
> Derrière la façade de petit machin rigolo avec un narrateur qui fait des blagues, c'est un meilleur jeu que, euh, quasiment toute la production, en fait. Parce que son gameplay pas sophistiqué pour un sou (un bête simulateur de marche) sert de narration. Ça parle d'un gus qui appuie sur des boutons quand on lui dit d'appuyer et emprunte des chemins quand on lui dit de les emprunter, et c'est précisément ce qu'on fait. C'est hyper basique, hein, mais utiliser les outils du jeu vidéo pour raconter une histoire, c'est encore trop rare, malheureusement. À mettre en perspective avec un Bioshock qui partage le même twist du joueur qui se fait manipuler mais qui, en plus de péter un bon kilomètre trop haut, est honteusement idiot dans sa narration.


Tu as réussi à arrêter 

Spoiler Alert! 


le décompte

 à la fin ? Je sais pas si c'est possible

----------


## Nono

> *The Stanley Parable*
> 
> Derrière la façade de petit machin rigolo avec un narrateur qui fait des blagues, c'est un meilleur jeu que, euh, quasiment toute la production, en fait. Parce que son gameplay pas sophistiqué pour un sou (un bête simulateur de marche) sert de narration. Ça parle d'un gus qui appuie sur des boutons quand on lui dit d'appuyer et emprunte des chemins quand on lui dit de les emprunter, et c'est précisément ce qu'on fait.


Il y a Thomas was Alone dans le genre. Ça en fait une chouette expérience. Enfin, sauf quand on arrive à un point précis du jeu, où le gameplay passe du mode puzzle au mode "j'implémente un gameplay de super Meat Boy avec des moufles".
Je pense à Bastion aussi.

S'il y a une différence avec ces jeux, je veux bien que tu explicites, parce que j'ai l'impression de passer à côté de ce que tu veux dire.

----------


## Blackogg

> Il y a Thomas was Alone dans le genre. Ça en fait une chouette expérience. Enfin, sauf quand on arrive à un point précis du jeu, où le gameplay passe du mode puzzle au mode "j'implémente un gameplay de super Meat Boy avec des moufles".
> Je pense à Bastion aussi.
> 
> S'il y a une différence avec ces jeux, je veux bien que tu explicites, parce que j'ai l'impression de passer à côté de ce que tu veux dire.


Vu le résumé de DeadFish, je pense qu'il ne veut pas spoiler.
Dans le doute :


Spoiler Alert! 


Dans Bastion ou Thomas, le narrateur, omniprésent, décrit tout ce que tu fais.
Dans Stanley, le jeu te met sur des rails et le narrateur décrit ce que tu dois faire pour progresser (en gros tu imagines Bastion avec les phrases déclamées 1s plus tôt). Mais assez vite il va s'engager un duel entre le joueur qui va chercher à sortir de ces rails et le narrateur qui va tout faire pour remettre son histoire (que tu passes ton temps à casser) dans le droit chemin.
Une déconstruction très sympa des codes de narration du JV.

----------


## Nono

OK, merci pour la précision. La question de savoir si 

Spoiler Alert! 


la narration arrivait avant ou après la progression

 était sur le bout de mes doigts.

----------


## Blackogg

> OK, merci pour la précision. La question de savoir si 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la narration arrivait avant ou après la progression
> 
>  était sur le bout de mes doigts.


Disons que c'est suffisamment subtil pour ne pas être dérangeant dès le début. Donc en fonction de ton expérience de joueur (et si tu connais déjà le principe du jeu, bien sûr), tu peux mettre plus ou moins longtemps (bon ça se compte en minutes hein) à tiquer, et donc à réagir (ou choisir de ne pas le faire) en conséquence.

----------


## znokiss

> Tu as réussi à arrêter 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le décompte
> 
>  à la fin ? Je sais pas si c'est possible


Je ne crois pas que c'est faisable. J'ai lu quelque part que ce truc ne servait absolument à rien, si ce n'est faire gamberger le joueur.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai terminé *Castle in the Darkness*, une super surprise pour moi qui m'attendait (au mieux) à un petit jeu sympa et sans prétention, il s'agit en fait d'un jeu vraiment bien pensé, plutôt exigeant (voire très exigeant par moment... J'abandonne à 98% parce que le dernier objet qu'il me reste à chopper demande de réaliser une manip' absurdement difficile*). Il s'agit d'un metroidvania très axé plate-forme, rempli de références à d'autres jeux-vidéo (Mario, Castlevania, Half Life...) qui s'intègrent toutes de façon très naturelle à l'univers du jeu (le créateur de _Castle in The Darkness_ est pixel-artist et il a notamment bossé sur _The Binding of Isaac Rebirth_)
Comme quoi, ça a du bon de se forcer à jouer à des jeux de son backlog : je n'ai aucune idée d'où j'ai pu récupérer celui-là mais je suis vraiment content de l'avoir fait !
A noter qu'il n'y a pas de map (mais un système de points de téléportation tout de même), ce qui fait que j'ai parfois eu un peu de mal à m'y retrouver...

*

Spoiler Alert! 


obligé d'abuser deux fois de damage-boost, en plus du double saut, pour éviter des pics mortels au sol... Uuuugh... Dur !

----------


## Zerger

*Ashes of Malmouth* de Grim Dawn, bon juste en vétéran mais ca m'a déjà pris pas mal de temps. Bah c'était très chouette, les deux nouveaux actes sont vraiment conséquents et agréables à parcourir. Si vous aimez GD, cette extension est indispensable  :;):

----------


## ShotMaster

Ils ont retrouvé les autres couleurs que le Marronasse/Noir/Violet Foncé qui compose au moins les deux premiers actes ? 

C'est là que j'ai laché, à force d'être dans des décors de la dépression incarnée en permanence.

----------


## Zerger

Y'a un acte dans la jungle, l'autre dans une ville en ruine.
Bon le jeu se situe dans un univers post-apo donc y'aura pas de poneyland comme dans Diablo 3  ::P:

----------


## darkvador

*Tomb Raider (2013)* j'ai bien aimé ,il est plutôt beau avec beaucoup d'environnement sympa à explorer.L'évolution de Lara est sympa à suivre et elle ne fait jamais vraiment Rambo au féminin ce qui est une bonne chose. Il me reste à faire les tombeau caché qui ont l'air intéressant à faire mais quand je fais le scénario je me concentre sur lui , on est pas là pour se balader mais pour sauver notre cul  ::):

----------


## pikkpi

> *Tomb Raider (2013)*elle ne fait jamais vraiment Rambo au féminin (...).


Bien d'accord. Rambo, lui est expressif quand il tue des gens.

----------


## bichoco

> *The Stanley Parable*
> 
> Derrière la façade de petit machin rigolo avec un narrateur qui fait des blagues, c'est un meilleur jeu que, euh, quasiment toute la production, en fait. Parce que son gameplay pas sophistiqué pour un sou (un bête simulateur de marche) sert de narration. Ça parle d'un gus qui appuie sur des boutons quand on lui dit d'appuyer et emprunte des chemins quand on lui dit de les emprunter, et c'est précisément ce qu'on fait. C'est hyper basique, hein, mais utiliser les outils du jeu vidéo pour raconter une histoire, c'est encore trop rare, malheureusement. À mettre en perspective avec un Bioshock qui partage le même twist du joueur qui se fait manipuler mais qui, en plus de péter un bon kilomètre trop haut, est honteusement idiot dans sa narration.



J'y ai joué il y a peu de temps, j'ai fait 2 ou 3 "run" pour voir différentes fins mais j'ai pas accroché  c'est quand même très limité: il y a pas de gameplay et j'ai trouvé la narration trop lente et du coup pénible. Le concept de base est original mais bon, à voir si j'arrive à m'y remettre pour voir d'autres déroulements des éventements.


Sinon j'ai fini il y a peu *Shadwen*, dernier jeu en date de Frozbyte développeur de la série Trine.
C'est un jeu d'infiltration où chaque niveau est un peu construit comme un puzzle game. On doit atteindre la sortie de chaque zone avec une petite fille qui nous accompagne sans se faire repérer par les gardes sous peine de game-over immédiat. Le but du déjà étant d'utiliser les capacités de notre personnage, la jeune assassin shadwen, pour dégager la voie à la petite lily qui n'a aucune capacité particulière et se déplace uniquement de planque en planque quand aucun garde est sur son chemin. Autre particularité du jeu le temps se fige dès qu'on arrête de se déplacer ce qui permet d'anticiper et de réfléchir calmement au prochain coup à faire pour détourner l'attention des gardes (ou être plus expéditif!) sachant qu'on peut remonter le temps à volonté.
Les premières heures de jeu sont bien sympa on use et abuse du grappin pour prendre de la hauteur et traverser le niveau sans être gêné par les gardes afin de voir le meilleur chemin pour Lilly, on attire des caisses pour détourner l'attention des gardes....sauf qu'au bout d'un moment  ça tourne en rond. Les environnements ne varient pas du début à la fin du jeu (cité médiévale), idem pour les gardes où seulement un second type de garde est introduit à mi-parcours. De même pour les outils mis à notre disposition en dehors du grappin on a bien quelques autres gadgets à débloquer mais assez peu utiles (leurres, bombes etc...)surtout si on veut la bonne fin qui nous interdit de laisser un corps traîner devant les yeux de lilly donc exit les pièges mortels. Sans oublier l'ia assez foireuse.
C'est dommage le potentiel est là et le jeu est plutôt  agréable mais on se lasse bien avant de voir la fin...qui arrive pourtant au bout de 6h.

Dans un tout autre genre j'ai fini *Doom (2016)* et j'ai beaucoup aimé. Je craignais un comeback raté de la licence mais ID a bien réussi à actualisé sa licence mythique. Alors oui malgrès tout c'est plus exactement comme avant ( ce qui n'est pas forcément un mal) mais on retrouve ce gameplay bourrin et nerveux où le maître mot est mobilité pour survivre, à l'inverse de la plupart des jeux de tir actuels où l'on doit se cacher derrière des abris... et ça ça fait du bien! On pourrait lui reprocher la dernière partie du jeu moins bonne: pas de nouveau monstre/arme et les 3 derniers niveaux qui enchaînent juste des arènes bouts à bouts). Ou encore La customisation du perso  qui n'apporte rien ou la narration naze (mais minimaliste!) mais bon ce sont des éléments obligatoires dans tout les types de jeu de nos jours et dans le cas présent ça dénature pas le jeu. Bonne surprise donc...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La narration est excellente au contraire. T'as le grand chef qui te donne tes ordres, et ton Marine qui s'en branle complètement au point de faire l'inverse de ce que l'autre demande, parce que de toute façon ce qui l'intéresse, ce qui t'intéresse, c'est de défoncer des mobs au shotgun et d'exposer des tripes, pas de sauver le monde.
Bon ok excellente est un peu exagéré, mais c'est plutôt malin  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

> La narration [de Doom] est excellente (...) c'est plutôt malin


_*ne pas réagir, ne pas réagir, ne pas réagir*_

----------


## Ramenos

je viens de terminer la démo de Dark Devotion : aussi difficile que prometteur ce jeu bien sombre  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> _*ne pas réagir, ne pas réagir, ne pas réagir*_


Tu vois, on gagne du temps quand tu admets ta défaite dès le départ  :Cigare:

----------


## Haelnak

> Tu vois, on gagne du temps quand tu admets ta défaite dès le départ


Te concéder la victoire ne signifie pas pour autant que tu as raison, simplement que je n'ai pas la force de me battre. C'est tout.  :Cafe2:

----------


## bichoco

> La narration est excellente au contraire. T'as le grand chef qui te donne tes ordres, et ton Marine qui s'en branle complètement au point de faire l'inverse de ce que l'autre demande, parce que de toute façon ce qui l'intéresse, ce qui t'intéresse, c'est de défoncer des mobs au shotgun et d'exposer des tripes, pas de sauver le monde.
> Bon ok excellente est un peu exagéré, mais c'est plutôt malin


Je reconnais qu'elle a le mérite de ne pas du tout plomber le rythme de jeu et de laisser le joueur la suivre ou pas.

----------


## Nono

Un peu comme celle de Doom 3. Enfin je veux dire qu'on avait le choix de s'y pencher ou non. Parce que le rythme de jeu, lui, n'était pas bien violent.

----------


## Valenco

> Te concéder la victoire ne signifie pas pour autant que tu as raison, simplement que je n'ai pas la force de me battre. C'est tout.


Un petit coup de mou nAKAZZ ? Tu veux ta dose d’EPO ?

----------


## Haelnak

> Un petit coup de mou nAKAZZ ? Tu veux ta dose d’EPO ?


Flemmingite aiguë, ça se traite en glandant encore plus apparemment.

----------


## UndeadThings

> La narration est excellente au contraire. T'as le grand chef qui te donne tes ordres, et ton Marine qui s'en branle complètement au point de faire l'inverse de ce que l'autre demande, parce que de toute façon ce qui l'intéresse, ce qui t'intéresse, c'est de défoncer des mobs au shotgun et d'exposer des tripes, pas de sauver le monde.
> Bon ok excellente est un peu exagéré, mais c'est plutôt malin


J'avoue que j'aime bien la narration (et je déconne meme pas), le gros marine qui veut juste buter du démons, c'est complètement l'état d'esprit du joueur. non?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Yep.
Et ça fait écho aux propos de Carmack  "Story in a game is like a story in a porn movie. It's expected to be there, but it's not that important."

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Nier* (La version originale Replicant, la version Jap qui a eu un patch US il n'y pas longtemps).

Après avoir vécu l'une de mes meilleures expériences vidéo-ludique de ces dernières années avec Nier Automata je me suis décidé à faire Nier sur PS3 que je n'avais jamais fait. Alors oui, il y a beaucoup d'aller-retour à la con dans ce jeu, oui les quêtes secondaires fedex sont un peu naze mais alors niveau originalité, scénario, personnages, musiques c'est l'orgasme assuré.

Je suis devenu officiellement la salope de Yoko Taro, il peut sortir n'importe quoi ce sera day one pour moi.  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs je vais faire les trois drakengard maintenant, même si le gameplay à l'air naze.  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

*In The Shadows* (2017) offert par l'ami *Maalak* chez les généreux, merci à lui  :;): 



Puzzle/plateforme 2D. Un gamin contre les ombres.

Je dois avouer que j'ai mis énormément de temps avant de temps avant de rentrer dans le jeu: maniabilité assez lourde, narration quasi absente, progression lente, les premiers niveaux sont beaucoup simples et nécessitent d'attendre, encore et encore, c'est pas agréable. J'ai dû limite me forcer à jouer sur les premières sessions, je faisais 1 niveau puis passait à autre chose sans avoir envie d'y revenir.

Puis cet aprem, j'ai enfin passé le premier monde, après 45mn de jeu environ. Et là, illumination! Dès le début du second monde, les niveaux sont bons, avec quelques phases de plateforme bienvenues. Les énigmes sont originales, pas compliquées mais elles demandent de bien comprendre les mécaniques de jeu et sont souvent renouvelées. L'histoire se dévoile petit à petit, malgré une narration toujours timide. Ça se laisse suivre, sans être bouleversant.

Pas d'attaque ici, pas de gameover, si on se fait toucher on recommence quelques pas plus tôt. Les énigmes consistent à observer différentes ombres bouger dans les tableaux, et de les éclairer afin de leur faire subir une transformation qui permet de progresser. Il faudra évidemment combiner ses transformations pour avancer dans le jeu, et parfois bien se casser la tête afin de récupérer toutes les étoiles des niveaux, sortes de bonus.

Du coup j'ai joué (presque) tout l'aprem, j'ai retourné le jeu à 100%, j'ai bien aimé malgré une trop faible durée de vie (4h30).

Un bon petit jeu pas très ambitieux donc, avec un début qui peine à se lancer, mais qui sait se renouveler et avec des énigmes très bien trouvées.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Tellement malin et excellente la narration de DOOM qu'on te coince quand même pendant 5/10 minutes dans un bureau pendant un moment pour te déblatérer l'histoire sans que tu puisses faire quoi que ce soit et que le jeu se termine sur un cliffhanger nul comme si les gars croyaient vraiment que c'était intéressant à suivre  :Eclope:

----------


## Ruadir

En parlant de poésie.  ::trollface:: 

*Everybody's Gone to the Rapture* du studio *The Chinese Room* (Dear Esther)


Pour schématiser facilement le titre : il s'agit d'une aventure narrative similaire aux jeux Fulllbright (Gone home, Tacoma) ou Giant Sparrow (Edith Finch) mais sans la maitrise, ni le rythme.
Le joueurs parcours un petit village perdu au fin fond de la campagne anglaise où toute forme de vie a été effacée après une expérience ratée dans l'observatoire de la région.

Le mystère est plutôt bien entretenu avec des télévisions qui diffuse constamment l'image de la Tour de l’observatoire, des téléphones avec la même voix qui répète inlassablement une série de chiffres, des maisons en très bonne état mais sans vie, des horloges qui fonctionnent mais qui restent bloqué à 6h07 et surtout : des traces oranges étranges qui permettent au joueur de "revivre" les souvenirs des habitants sous forme de vision. 
A travers ses nombreux éléments, l'ambiance lancinante et mélancolique du titre est très bien rendue et cet aspect s'accompagne d'une musique orchestrale de très bonne qualité ainsi que d'une direction artistique loin d’être hideuse. 

Sauf que les développeurs ont réussi à saborder l'un des rares points de Game-design du titre : le mouvement. 
Le personnage est d'une lenteur indescriptible, c'est pratiquement du niveau d'une grand mère de 96 ans unijambiste. Le mode "sprint" équivaut à une marche classique de n'importe quel autre jeu. C'est vraiment la première fois que j'incarne un personnage qui est moins rapide et moins endurant que moi. 
Donc non-seulement le personnage est horriblement lent mais en plus, les développeurs ont eu la bonne idée de situer l'action sur une carte étendue avec une importante composante d'exploration. J'ai trouvé ça insupportable ! 
L'exploration est fastidieuse, pénible et pour couronner le tout, elle se révèle incontournable pour la compréhension des tenants et aboutissants de l'intrigue. 

De plus le jeu dispose d'un système de sauvegarde par checkpoint en fonction des découverte importantes. Donc si vous passez pratiquement 2 heures pour ratisser une zone afin trouver l'ensemble des éléments secondaires et que vous avez une panne de courant, toute la progression est perdue parce que tu n'as pas suivi la boule lumineuse.

D'ailleurs, parlons en de ces fameuses boules : C'est une sorte de GPS qui indique le chemin à parcourir afin de trouver les éléments "essentiels". Sauf que, la boule imite à la perfection un vrai GPS : elle se plante, donne de mauvaises indications et fait tourner en bourrique l'utilisateur en recalculant constamment sa trajectoire.
Franchement, ils ont vraiment raté tout le Gameplay : soit c'est une bande d’amateurs, soit c'est une volonté artistique et créative de pourrir l’expérience du joueur.

Pour l'histoire, rien à dire sur la narration qui est globalement juste à la fois à travers la mise en scène, le ton et l'écriture des personnages. 
En revanche, pour l'intrigue en soi, c'est un peu de la fumisterie : il n'y a absolument rien de compliqué à comprendre. 


Spoiler Alert! 


Une observation des étoiles a foiré et cela à attirer une entité qui a provoqué la fin du monde. Une fin du monde certes originale qui s'inspire de l'Enlèvement de l'Église mais finalement prévisible.



La chose que je n'arrive pas à comprendre c'est le propos des scénaristes. 


Spoiler Alert! 


La fin du monde est étrangement positive et le personnage principal est globalement satisfait que l'Humanité s’éteigne dans la paix. Personnage principal qui est une Femme scientifique arrogante, solitaire et froide.


J'essaye de comprendre un peu où veulent en venir les auteurs car le jeu donne une impression de nihilisme et de fatalisme un peu naze, presque digne d'un prédicateur religieux couplé à un adolescent dépressif. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Genre : la race humaine est arrivée a son maximum et maintenant on va tous rejoindre le créateur afin de vivre dans l'amour.


 J''avais vraiment l'impression de revivre les pires séances du catéchisme avec le la sœur qui m'explique pourquoi Dieu est notre sauveur et que l’âme Humaine des justes est destinée a être immortelle, à la droite du Seigneur. 
C'était étrange, et j'ai peut-être loupé des éléments pour comprendre l'idée générale du jeu.  
*
Si il y a des canards qui ont une explication, je suis preneur !* 

En conclusion : Bien moins chiant que Dear Esther mais plus pénible que Gone Home ou Tacoma.
Sympathique, sans plus. Un jeu, étrangement marquant par moment mais trop irrégulier pour en faire une pointure du genre.
Si vous aimez le genre, je le recommande en période de soldes.

PS : le titre claque !

----------


## Snowki

Pour l'intrigue je n'ai pas totalement compris la même chose que toi, j'ai cru plus à l'usage d'une arme chimique massive qui annihile uniquement les humains.
Pour le côté religieux le jeu ne donne pas vraiment d'orientation, même sur ce sujet tu peux avoir différentes interprétations. 
J'ai compris le jeu comme une thématique sur le deuil, la mort, et le besoin de l'humain de donner un sens à tout ça.

----------


## Ruadir

Non l'arme chimique, c'était juste un moyen d’arrêter la propagation de l'entité mais cela n'a fait que tuer les derniers survivants du village. D'ailleurs l’entité tue également les animaux, pas uniquement les humains. En revanche, contrairement aux humains, les cadavres sont toujours sur Terre.
La thématique du deuil, j'avoue y avoir pensé mais je la trouve maladroite dans son traitement.
Le personnage principal a déjà accepté les faits, pire c'est elle qui précipite la fin du monde et comme Kate est plutôt misanthrope, je ne vois pas où se trouve le deuil dans tout ça. Il y a une notion de pardon, de rédemption et d’élévation vraiment très proche de certaines notions "chrétiennes". Après le fait d’être dans une petite campagne doit jouer dans le point de vue abordé mais j'ai été très surpris du ton global.
La thématique du Deuil, elle est potentiellement mise en avant si le jeu brise le quatrième mur en faisant de nous le dernier témoin de l'Humanité mais le jeu n'est pas tout à fait clair dans ses intentions, il y a un aspect esbroufe scénaristique un peu facile.


Dans le genre thématique du Deuil, j'ai trouvé Life Is Strange, Ethan Carter, Hellblade ou Edith Finch plus percutants. Sur le Deuil d'une civilisation, TIMEFrame était également original et plus fluide dans son sujet.

----------


## La Chouette

> Sur le Deul d'une civilisation, TIMEFrame était également original et plus fluide dans son sujet.


Mouais, TIMEframe est quand même une belle bouse sur certains points. Le jeu dure 45 minutes uniquement parce qu'il te force à recommencer toutes les 10 minutes. Et te retaper exactement le même chemin parce que t'as pas eu le temps d'aller au truc le plus éloigné, ça diminue vachement l'impact de ce que tu découvres, tout simplement parce que tu n'as plus qu'une envie : en finir.

----------


## Ruadir

> Mouais, TIMEframe est quand même une belle bouse sur certains points. Le jeu dure 45 minutes uniquement parce qu'il te force à recommencer toutes les 10 minutes. Et te retaper exactement le même chemin parce que t'as pas eu le temps d'aller au truc le plus éloigné, ça diminue vachement l'impact de ce que tu découvres, tout simplement parce que tu n'as plus qu'une envie : en finir.


Je n'ai jamais dit que c'était un bon jeu. 
Juste que émotionnellement, j'ai été marqué par l'ambiance mélancolique du titre qui est plus claire dans son traitement. 
Le rythme est un peu lourd mais le jeu est plus condensé, du coup il me dérange moins. Par contre, impossible de le refaire dans son intégralité.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini *RE4 HD* et c'était chouette.
ça a plutôt bien vieilli, les combats sont très bons c'est du crowd control avec des armes très variées et complémentaires.
L'histoire et l'écriture sont à chier comme d'habitude dans la série, mais je suis client de ces trucs série B nuls donc ça me convient.
Si je devais faire quelques reproches, je dirais que c'est assez inégal, certaines parties sont pas top notamment dans le château. Ashley est chiante. Et il manque une roue d'armes ou un truc du genre, car dans la deuxième moitié du jeu on switch très souvent d'armes en fonction des munitions, de la situation,... et repasser par l'inventaire à chaque fois, même si c'est assez rapide, pète un peu l'immersion.
Il me reste les trucs avec Ada à jouer, je ferai ça bientôt.

----------


## Supergounou

*SiNKR* (2017)



Réflexion.

Concept très simple: suffit de mettre les bouboules dans les ronds et les cubes dans les... carrées. L'outil principal est un crochet que l'on peut tirer en cliquant sur la poulie, ou changer de direction droite/gauche. Rapidement, d'autres mécaniques vont complexifier la chose (fleches qui propulsent dans une direction, téléport, etc...), sans jamais rendre les énigmes incompréhensibles (une ou deux qui sont assez complexes tout de même). Musique et DA oubliables, comme souvent dans ce genre de jeux malheureusement.

60 niveaux, 1 grosse heure pour tous les faire, ça coute 1€ normalement un peu moins avec les soldes, et c'est très sympa!

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé les 5 épisodes de *Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy: The Telltale Series* que m'a offert Harvester via cpcgifts. Un pur Telltale, sans surprises, sans la moindre modification apportée à leur formule habituelle. J'ai passé un bon moment dessus, mais je dois avouer quand même que je m'attendais à plus d'action / épique et moins de séquences sentiments.

----------


## pikkpi

> J'ai fini *RE4 HD* et c'était chouette.


Tu l'as fait avec le super mod des 2 espagnols cinglés ou bien ? 

J'ai remets toujours le fait de le refaire à plus tard en attendant qu'ils aient fini ( plus que la zone de l'île ... )

----------


## schouffy

Non, j'ai fait la version HD ressortie y'a qques années, avec juste un mod pour avoir les prompts dual shock et pas xbox.

----------


## Croaker

> D'ailleurs je vais faire les trois drakengard maintenant, même si le gameplay à l'air naze.


Bienvenue au club, tu n'as pas besoin de faire Drakengard 2, parce que son développement transféré à une autre équipe plus FF-esque (pendant que Taro et co. bossaient sur Nier).

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *The Evil Within 2*, j'ai trouvé le jeu très hétérogène. La formule a pas mal changé (pourquoi pas quitte à faire une suite) mais c'est mal maîtrisé.

Les zones ouvertes sont à double tranchant.

Le premier contact est grisant quand on se dit qu'on a affaire à un authentique jeu de survie : ville infestée, recherche des ressources, premier contact avec des mini-boss, etc. Je me suis beaucoup amusé, et les petites séquences scriptées qui maintiennent la pression sont maintenant disséminées à travers la ville plutôt qu'enchaînées les unes après les autres.

Par contre, quand on se rend compte qu'on peut s'enfuir en courant en cas de pépin, que la majorité des portes resteront fermées, et que les quartiers suivants sont moins travaillés (quasiment plus d'événement notable pour pimenter les séquences de pillage) ça se gâte. Et le sacro-saint rythme en prend un coup.

J'ai trouvé les séquences linéaires très moyennes, la faute à un bestiaire très limité et un manque de créativité de la part des développeurs. 90% des ennemis se sont pris un coup de couteau dans le dos, les ennemis plus spéciaux sont rares et les boss sont franchement quelconques. Pour les environnements, c'est trop basique alors que le premier épisode ne s'excusait même pas de changer d'environnement d'un chapitre à l'autre. A part l'épilogue qui m'a assez impressionné, je me suis un peu forcé pour terminer l'aventure (21 heures tout de même).

Pour le reste, je trouve que la formule "Resident Evil" est mal adaptée surtout pour les améliorations : celles du perso sont anecdotiques, celles des armes pas suffisamment intéressantes (avec peu de munitions, pourquoi ne pas aller directement dans la puissance de feu et les coups critiques ?). Par contre les armes ont une patate d'enfer, ça j'adore.

Le jeu ne m'a pas vraiment posé de problème en "cauchemar", mais les ressources sont suffisamment limitées dans ce mode de difficulté pour transpirer de temps à autre.

L'histoire de famille est très bof, même si j'ai quand même fini par me laisser séduire à la fin.

Je me dis que le jeu est pas mal après tout, c'est un jeu solo correct sans plus.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai fini *Nier* (La version originale Replicant, la version Jap qui a eu un patch US il n'y pas longtemps).
> 
> Après avoir vécu l'une de mes meilleures expériences vidéo-ludique de ces dernières années avec Nier Automata je me suis décidé à faire Nier sur PS3 que je n'avais jamais fait. Alors oui, il y a beaucoup d'aller-retour à la con dans ce jeu, oui les quêtes secondaires fedex sont un peu naze mais alors niveau originalité, scénario, personnages, musiques c'est l'orgasme assuré.
> 
> Je suis devenu officiellement la salope de Yoko Taro, il peut sortir n'importe quoi ce sera day one pour moi. 
> 
> D'ailleurs je vais faire les trois drakengard maintenant, même si le gameplay à l'air naze.





> Bienvenue au club, tu n'as pas besoin de faire Drakengard 2, parce que son développement transféré à une autre équipe plus FF-esque (pendant que Taro et co. bossaient sur Nier).


Il me semble que la version Replicant c'est avec un jeune éphèbe à l'allure très FF, je me demande si les changements sont seulement esthétiques. Dans le version "occidentale" on incarne un homme d'age mur (on va dire) donc on s'attache aussi beaucoup à celui-ci pour sa relation avec sa fille malade. Je me demande comment ils ont présenté ça sur Replicant.

En ce qui concerne les Drakengard, je n'ai fait que le 3 (d'ailleur comme le 2 celui-ci n'a pas été développé par Cavia), mais en effet on retrouve la touche "Nier" de Taro Yoko, quelques musiques également. Mais même si l'enrobage est identique c'est quand même très éloigné. 

Ceci dit le jeu n'est pas mauvais sans un être un grand jeu pour autant. Après ya de gros problèmes de performances, déjà Nier sur ps3 ça dot pas être terrible mais Drakengard 3 ça tourne vraiment au ralenti dessus.

----------


## Blackogg

*Everything*, enfin, pour autant qu'on puisse finir un jeu de promenade sandbox.

Disons que 

Spoiler Alert! 


je suis devenu Everything (le jeu) puis j'ai libéré toutes mes pensées, ce qui m'a permis de ressortir de la porte d'or sous forme de conscience pure et de parcourir l'univers sur fond de feux d'artifices alors que toutes les choses se tournaient vers moi pour observer mon passage.



Quand je vois ce que ces gens ont développé, je me dis qu'on est quand même pas tous égaux devant la drogue  :Emo: .

----------


## Emzy

> Tellement malin et excellente la narration de DOOM qu'on te coince quand même pendant 5/10 minutes dans un bureau pendant un moment pour te déblatérer l'histoire sans que tu puisses faire quoi que ce soit et que le jeu se termine sur un cliffhanger nul comme si les gars croyaient vraiment que c'était intéressant à suivre


Bravo, t'as trouvé le seul moment chiant des 20h de jeu de la campagne solo  ::):

----------


## Euklif

> Il me semble que la version Replicant c'est avec un jeune éphèbe à l'allure très FF, je me demande si les changements sont seulement esthétiques. Dans le version "occidentale" on incarne un homme d'age mur (on va dire) donc on s'attache aussi beaucoup à celui-ci pour sa relation avec sa fille malade. Je me demande comment ils ont présenté ça sur Replicant.


Probablement un "couple" frère/soeur très très très proche.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Bravo, t'as trouvé le seul moment chiant des 20h de jeu de la campagne solo


C'est plutôt 10h, en fait et vu que je me suis fait chier environ 8h sur les 10h...  :Eclope:

----------


## schouffy

> Bravo, t'as trouvé le seul moment chiant des 20h de jeu de la campagne solo


Bizarrement ce moment m'a marqué aussi.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est dire si le jeu est bien rythmé  :Cigare: 




Deux minutes et trente secondes, ça paraît énorme dans un jeu où on s'éclate en permanence  :B):

----------


## schouffy

Je fais partie de ceux qui ont trouvé ça mouaif. Mais je suis étonné que ça m'ait marqué car c'est vrai que c'est court. Le moment avec le scanner rétinien m'avait soûlé aussi.

----------


## Kaelis

Moi ce sont les cutscenes du dernier Wolfenstein qui m'ont paru trop longues et nombreuses  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Monsieur n'est pas cinéphile  :Indeed:

----------


## banditbandit

> Probablement un "couple" frère/soeur très très très proche.


Ah oui je vois.... Du coup ils ont pas osés sortir cette version en occident.  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

> Monsieur n'est pas cinéphile


Oh si peu  ::sad::

----------


## Illynir

> Il me semble que la version Replicant c'est avec un jeune éphèbe à l'allure très FF, je me demande si les changements sont seulement esthétiques. Dans le version "occidentale" on incarne un homme d'age mur (on va dire) donc on s'attache aussi beaucoup à celui-ci pour sa relation avec sa fille malade. Je me demande comment ils ont présenté ça sur Replicant.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les Drakengard, je n'ai fait que le 3 (d'ailleur comme le 2 celui-ci n'a pas été développé par Cavia), mais en effet on retrouve la touche "Nier" de Taro Yoko, quelques musiques également. Mais même si l'enrobage est identique c'est quand même très éloigné. 
> 
> Ceci dit le jeu n'est pas mauvais sans un être un grand jeu pour autant. Après ya de gros problèmes de performances, déjà Nier sur ps3 ça dot pas être terrible mais Drakengard 3 ça tourne vraiment au ralenti dessus.


C'est un frère et sa sœur au lieu d'un père et de sa fille, autre que ça le scénario global ne change pas. Je sais que beaucoup préfère le père plutôt que le frère mais niveau symbolique je trouve que ça péte pas mal de truc quand même dans le jeu de la vision de Yoko Taro.

Le plus flagrant étant (sans spoiler) qu'a un moment donné on a une ellipse temporelle et qu'on voit une évolution très nette du personnage mentalement et physiquement, le personnage passant dans Replicant d'un âge adolescent à un âge adulte. C'est beaucoup moins flagrant et marqué du coup avec un daron de 40 piges...

De toute façon je voulais la véritable vision de l'auteur et pas une vision remanié par des marketeux à deux balles même si pour le coup ils ont eu raison vu que l'occident a vraiment préféré jouer un daron..

----------


## pikkpi

> (...) De toute façon je voulais la véritable vision de l'auteur et pas une vision remanié par des marketeux à deux balles même si pour le coup ils ont eu raison vu que l'occident a vraiment préféré jouer un daron..


Mandatory timeline :

----------


## Croaker

Au risque de transformer ce thread en Niervierse, cette timeline est fausse, dans Nier2 il y a des references a la fois a papa nier et frangin nier.

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas prendre trop serieusement les delires alcooliques les explications scenaristiques de Taro et Saito. (dans le Grimoire Nier, ils expliquent le role de la boisson dans leur processus creatif si je me souviens bien).

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *The Evil Within*.

C'est pas mal mais c'est trop long, ça devient très lassant à partir du chapitre 9 (y en a 15) et y a plein de petits trucs crispant dans le jeu aussi mais ça reste suffisamment sympa pour passer au-dessus.

----------


## Illynir

> Au risque de transformer ce thread en Niervierse, cette timeline est fausse, dans Nier2 il y a des references a la fois a papa nier et frangin nier.
> 
> Je crois qu'il ne faut pas prendre trop serieusement les delires alcooliques les explications scenaristiques de Taro et Saito. (dans le Grimoire Nier, ils expliquent le role de la boisson dans leur processus creatif si je me souviens bien).


La timeline n'est pas fausse, du moins si on s’intéresse à l'univers étendue sortie à côté. Je pense que le problème de père/frangin sur Nier automata (même si j'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir vu ce genre de problème personnellement) vient plus d'un problème de localisation et d'adaptation au marché occidental qu'autre chose. Je doute fortement que dans la version originale japonaise il y ait ce genre d'allusion au père qui n'existe pas chez eux. Et on peut tout à fait parler de Nier ici vu que je viens de le terminer et que ce thread est fait pour.  ::ninja:: 

Ça changera des débats à la noix sur "qu'est ce qu'un vrai RPG" ou "la magie réaliste" en plus de parler d'un bon jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ginfizz

J'ai testé *Hidden Agenda*. Franchement rigolo en groupe (on était 4), l'ambiance se rapproche fortement d'un jeu de société ou d'un party-game. Le système est bien foutu : facile à mettre en place et pas compliqué à prendre en main, même pour un non-joueur.

Le jeu en lui-même est bien réalisé et rend bien l'atmosphère de série policière avec tous ses clichés. Par contre c'est très court, dans les 2 heures, mais c'est finalement un format bien adapté pour le placer dans une soirée. Reste à voir la rejouabilité, pour l'instant on a fait le mode histoire mais on fera la prochaine en versus.

En tout cas le principe du PlayLink est prometteur, j'espère que d'autres projets verront le jour parce qu'il y a clairement du potentiel.

----------


## Kaelis

Les Jackbox Party Pack sont encore mieux foutus dans le genre, c'est via un navigateur plutôt qu'une appli. Ca marche du tonnerre.

----------


## akaraziel

> J'ai fini The Evil Within.
> 
> C'est pas mal mais c'est trop long, ça devient très lassant à partir du chapitre 9 (y en a 15) et y a plein de petits trucs crispant dans le jeu aussi mais ça reste suffisamment sympa pour passer au-dessus.


Je le fais en ce moment (chap 6 de mémoire), et j'ai du mal à y voir autre chose qu'un RE4-like, c'est limite un copier/coller. Par contre l'ambiance est très bien foutue, c'est bien dégueu par moments ou bien pensé, genre 

Spoiler Alert! 


le passage avec les ennemis invisibles qu'il faut repérer grâce au mouvements des objets qu'ils percutent.



Par contre je viens de faire le passage 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans la ville en ruine avec les zombies qui arrosent la zone au "minigun lance javelots"

, c'est trop tourné action et ça casse un peu l'ambiance.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bizarrement ce moment m'a marqué aussi.


Oui ce passage est relou et inutilement longuet. Mais c'est bien le seul côté narratif.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je le fais en ce moment (chap 6 de mémoire), et j'ai du mal à y voir autre chose qu'un RE4-like, c'est limite un copier/coller. Par contre l'ambiance est très bien foutue, c'est bien dégueu par moments ou bien pensé, genre 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le passage avec les ennemis invisibles qu'il faut repérer grâce au mouvements des objets qu'ils percutent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bah oui, c'est clairement un R4-like et c'est très bien maîtrisé jusqu'au chapitre 8 après, c'est juste trop long.

En tout cas, si tu trouves ce passage trop orienté action, attend de voir les derniers chapitres  ::trollface::

----------


## akaraziel

> Ah bah oui, c'est clairement un R4-like et c'est très bien maîtrisé jusqu'au chapitre 8 après, c'est juste trop long.
> 
> En tout cas, si tu trouves ce passage trop orienté action, attend de voir les derniers chapitres


Tu me rassures pas.  ::sad::

----------


## Kaelis

Il y a des séquences vers la fin du jeu qui sont sacrément débiles niveau action. Ça m'avait fait plutôt marrer d'ailleurs.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai terminé *She Remembered Caterpillars*, un jeu de puzzle où le but est d'amener des petites bestioles de couleurs différentes (jaune, bleu, rouge ; et ensuite, en mélangeant, vert, orange, violet, auxquelles s'ajoutent enfin blanc et noir) jusqu'à la "fin" des niveaux. Pour rendre tout ça intéressant, certaines portions de chemins ne sont accessibles qu'à certaines couleurs, certaines ne s'activent que si des bestioles restent appuyée sur des interrupteurs, ajouter à ça le fait de combiner et dé-combiner des bestioles deux à deux et vous obtenez un jeu dans lequel il faut parfois bien se triturer les méninges pour arriver à en voir le bout.
C'est extrêmement joli (dessiné et animé à la main), très mignon et bien pensé. Ça arrive souvent quand on joue à de chouettes jeux mais ça m'a semblé trop court malgré une durée de vie assez commune pour ce type de jeu (je dirais quatre heures, steam m'en indique cinq mais... j'ai fait tourner iddlemaster un petit peu...)
De quoi passer un peu de temps de façon tout à fait sympathique pour les amateurs de puzzle !

----------


## Ginfizz

*Assassin’s Creed Origins*

Mon GOTY 2017, parce que j’adore le contexte antique, et que le boulot de fou réalisé pour restituer l’Égypte de Cléopâtre fonctionne à merveille pour s’immerger dans un univers géant d’un réalisme et d’une esthétique rare.

Pour le reste il corrige les points les plus rebutants de la série : combats, meta-histoire lourdingue, … pour profiter à fond de l’open-world, dans un esprit plus sandbox que d’habitude.

Sans doute pas un bon AC pour un fan de la série mais le meilleur en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tu me rassures pas.


Je sais  ::ninja:: 




> Il y a des séquences vers la fin du jeu qui sont sacrément débiles niveau action. Ça m'avait fait plutôt marrer d'ailleurs.


Ah bah c'est turbo débile, oui mais j'ai trouvé ça très vite saoulant (et en plus, on se tape des décors insipide).

----------


## thoam32

Fini *The Legend of Heroes: Trails in Sky the 3rd* en une 50h d'heures (PC)

Sans aucun doute le plus faible de la trilogie, voire de la série mais qui reste un jeu tout à fait plaisant à parcourir. Pourquoi le plus faible ? Principalement à cause de l'intrigue principale et du recyclage total des environnements, qui commence à peser lourd après deux épisodes. 

La différence principale par rapport aux deux autres jeux, est que l'histoire se passe dans une tour, et du coup l'intrigue est bien plus focalisée sur l'histoire personnelle des deux protagonistes, Kevin et Ries. On perd donc ce sentiment d'aventure et de découverte du monde qu'on a dans les autres jeux de la série, qui donne nécessairement ce côté plus répétitif à l'aventure. Après l'histoire des duex persos reste bien écrite, agréable à suivre mais assez prévisible dans l'ensemble. Après les autres persos de la saga ne sont oubliés, mais leurs histoires sont racontés essentiellement à travers des souvenirs. Ce qui est loin d'être désagréable, pûisque les souvenirs permettent de se mettre à la place de leurs points de vue et d'enrichir leur background déjà assez épais. 

Niveau gameplay, les combats restent cools, avec des boss souvent très sympas à affronter, même si en comparaison de Cold Steel les combats sont forcément plus épurés. Par contre il est agréable d'avoir à sa disposition 16 persos jouables ce qui permet de varier les plaisirs et de contenter tout le monde.  On rajoute aussi quelques mini-jeux qui n'ont rien d'exceptionnels mais qui permettent de varier le plaisir. 

Au final un jeu sympa, mais surtout destiné aux fans tellement il fait office de bonus/best-of par rapport aux deux autres volets. Mais j'y ai quand même largement trouvé mon compte au final !

Bon tant qu'on y est, 

Aussi fini *Utawarerumono: Mask of Deception* (Vita)

La première partie de la duologie avec Mask of Truth. Il s'agit essentiellement d'un Visual Novel avec "option T-RPG". Pourquoi option ? Parce qu'elles sont assez peu nombreuses (compter 16 batailles pour 40 heures de jeu) et on est face à un gameplay très simplifié. Petites cartes, peu de skills, peu de personnalisation des persos. Elles sont néanmoins bien réalisés, pour au final constituer une distraction sympathique mais ce n'est clairement pas l'attraction principale.

Pour la partie Visual Novel, je dois avouer adorer le style visuel, avec des artworks particulièrement soignés, de jolies musiques, un jeu complètement doublé et bien doublé, donc un vrai plaisir visuel et auditif. Pour la partie scénario, j'en ressors globalement satisfait, mais le jeu a quand même un rythme assez inégal, avec un passage à vide, et les choses mettent du temps à décoller. Mais j'ai trouvé la qualité d'écriture globalement très bonne (malgré de lourds passages fan-service --') et globalement bien intéressé par cet univers, avec une belle conclusion, qui laisse à espérer que sa suite trouvera un rythme plus soutenu. 
Au final une jolie surprise, et dont j'attends beaucoup de sa suite dès que je trouverai du temps libre !

----------


## Pluton

Fini Lords of the Fallen (à vil prix sur steam là).

Un très bon petit clone de Dark Souls. Plus court, techniquement plus aboutit mais artistiquement moins original. Plus axé guerrier en armure lourde avec un perso bien massif et des animations bien heavy, ça fatroll dans les chaumières. Un monde plus petit (genre 8 grandes maps seulement) mais au level design tortueux, bourré de secrets, de raccourcis, de connexions entre levels, avec une utilisation intelligente du recyclage de maps.
Moins difficile aussi, ce qui aide à digérer mieux les quelques bugs, approximations dans la visée, caméra, hitboxes, mais pas de quoi en faire tout un fromage, rien de bien pire que les Souls au final.

Y'a un truc que j'ai bien aimé c'est le ton général. L'histoire est anecdotique, les perso pas fins mais justement, les répliques du personnage principal qu'on incarne sont efficaces et brutales, on est pas dans skyrim à lécher les bottes de tout le monde.

Berf, j'ai carrément aimé et je trouve qu'il a une mauvaise réputation vraiment imméritée.

----------


## Supergounou

*Torment: Tides of Numenera* (2016), offert par l'ami *Clydopathe* chez les généreux, merci à lui.



cRPG sans combat. L'histoire... par où commencer?

Tides of Numenera, c'est la suite de Planescape Torment. Un jeu avec un univers incroyable, tant par sa richesse que par son originalité, et avec une écriture comme on voit que très rarement dans le domaine du jeu vidéo. Autant ne pas tourner autours du pot: Tides of Numenera est le digne héritier de son grand frère.

Ce jeu est vraiment un jeu à part. Je pourrais parler de l'univers pendant des heures et des heures, tellement le soucis du détail y est présent, tout y est très cohérent, il y a des explications sur tout, les créatures, les lieux, les personnages tous développés même le simple pnj, les objets, tout est à sa place et rien n'est de travers. J'ai vraiment eu l'impression de m'y faire absorber, d'avoir une place en son sein et d'avoir des actes qui impactent directement dessus. Personnellement, il me fait grandement penser à _Démons & Merveilles_ de Lovecraft, parce que de part son contexte, l'imagination des auteurs n'a aucune limite: il s'y côtoie des choses merveilleuses et d'autres affreuses, pour qu'au final s'en dégage une espèce de magie tantôt admirable, tantôt horrifiante. Vous l'aurez compris: l'univers de ce jeu, c'est SON point fort.

En fait non, c'est un des deux points forts du jeu, l'autre étant son écriture. Je préviens tout de suite: si vous comptez jouer à Tides of Numenera, j'espère que vous aimez lire. La lecture au final, ça représente 75% du jeu (comme dans Planescape). Malgré quelques soucis de traduction (oui, j'ai fait le jeu en français, je pense qu'il faut un excellent niveau en anglais pour en saisir toutes les subtilités, que je n'ai pas), les auteurs ont fait un travail énorme, que dis-je, un travail de titan, sur ce jeu. Déjà, c'est bien écrit, rien à dire là-dessus, c'est très plaisant à lire. Mais en plus, énormément de discussions ne sont là, pas pour faire avancer l'intrigue, ou pour étoffer l'univers, non, elles sont là pour faire réfléchir le joueur sur des notions philosophiques: l'identité, la conscience, la connaissance, la justice, la vie, la mort, j'en oublie surement des tas.

L'écriture des dialogues, c'est une chose, mais l'écriture des quêtes en est une autre. Et là encore, chapeau bas. TOUTES les quêtes annexes sont intéressantes, impliquent le joueur, possèdent plusieurs degrés de complétion. Le scénario principal, lui, est très lent à démarrer. Mais vraiment, très très lent. Pendant les 3/4 du jeu, j'ai même préféré les quêtes annexes à la principale. Mais vers la fin, tout est pardonné: putain les mecs, mais combien de temps vous avez pris pour pondre un truc aussi incroyable? Res...pect!

Le gameplay, parlons-en. Les combats ne sont vraiment pas un élément important du jeu (je pense qu'on peut quand même se faire un run porté sur le combat, mais je ne vois pas trop l’intérêt). Puisque j'ai dû faire 4 bastons au max dans le jeu car j'ai fait un perso plutôt porté sur le blabla, je ne vais pas trop en parler, mais ça me semblait bien léger. C'est du tour/tour classique, il n'y a pas de point de stats, juste des compétences à débloquer et améliorer à chaque montée de niveau (on ne gagne pas de XP en combattant, en passant), et des objets à incorporer aux personnages de manière limitée afin de se facilité la tache.

Tout le reste du gameplay, c'est au niveau des dialogues/interactions que ça se passe. Beaucoup de jets de compétence, que l'on peut influer en distribuant des points qui ne se régénèrent qu'en se reposant (ce qui coute très cher), et beaucoup de choix à faire qui vont orienter notre héros vers l'une des 5 voies possibles offertes par le jeu.

Niveau technique, pas grand chose à en dire non plus. La DA est agréable mais pas transcendante, les graphismes assez moyen, les musiques agréables mais oubliables et les effets sonores souvent irritants parce qu'ils tournent en boucle pendant les nombreuses minutes qu'on passe à discuter. Pathfinding un peu foireux, mais pas de bug à reporter sauf un quelque peu pénible lors d'une poignée de dialogues relativement longs. Rien qui n’entache l'expérience de jeu.

Bon, je vais m'arrêter là, vous l'aurez compris: j'ai adoré ce jeu. Le finir m'a donné le même gout aigre en bouche que lorsqu'on fini un bon bouquin: celui du regret, non pas le regret d'avoir perdu son temps loin de là, mais celui de devoir quitter un univers passionnant qui nous a émerveiller pendant des heures et des heures. J'y retournerai sans doute un jour, pour essayer d'autres choix, comme j'aime relancer de temps en temps les premiers Fallout ou Planescape.

Ah si du coup, un dernier mot sur la durée de vie: un peu plus de 60h pour le finir, sachant que je suis du genre à abuser des quicksave/quickload afin d'essayer un maximum de choix de dialogue. J'imagine que quelqu'un jouant purement _roleplay_ y passera une petite cinquantaine d'heures. Un poil léger selon moi, mais satisfaisant.

Et pour ceux qui auront eu la flegme de lire en entier: si vous avez joué et aimé Planescape Torment, il faut jouer à Tides of Numenera. Pour les autres, allez jouer à Planescape, maintenant.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah j'oubliais, petit #:

Tous mes amis Steam qui ont joué au jeu ont +/-10h dessus. Du coup, je me demande: soit ils sont passés à côté de quelque chose, soit j'ai des gouts de chiotte, soit mes amis Steam sont tous des cons  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah ah, je l'ai sur GOG. Par contre j'y ai pas encore joué. J'avais lu pas mal de retours négatifs et je me disais qu'il fallait espérer une version Director's Cut pour qu'ils améliorent le tout. Par contre, faudrait peut-être que je lance d'abord Planescape Torment  ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

Je pense effectivement qu'il vaut mieux commencer par Planescape, car même si Numerena se passe dans une autre réalité, il y a quand même beaucoup de point de l'histoire qui sont basé sur celle de Planescape. Tu risques d'être pas mal perdu, surtout au début.

Par curiosité, tu te souviens de ce que disaient les retours négatifs que tu as eu?

----------


## Catel

Enfin quelqu'un qui a aimé ce jeu  :Emo: 

Mon avis : on a tellement idolâtré Planescape qu'en contraste, Numenera ne pouvait pas se hisser à la hauteur du fantasme qu'il constitue. Mais dans les faits, une grande partie des défauts qu'on reproche à Numenera... sont aussi dans Planescape.

Je trouve que Mirror's Edge 2 souffre un peu du même mal qui fait qu'en définitive, on souffre inutilement en rêvant de suites de jeux culte.

----------


## Momock

> Ah j'oubliais, petit #:
> 
> Tous mes amis Steam qui ont joué au jeu ont +/-10h dessus. Du coup, je me demande: soit ils sont passés à côté de quelque chose, soit j'ai des gouts de chiotte, soit mes amis Steam sont tous des cons


Pout ma part j'ai simplement perdu mon intérêt pour le jeu sans vraie raison. Il n'a pas vraiment réussi à me retenir, ni par son univers ni par ses systèmes. Du coup la moindre contrariété venue (par exemple un combat chiant) aura suffit à me faire passer à autre chose. En plus j'avais financé le jeu, du coup plutôt que de l'acquérir quand j'en aurait eût l'envie je l'ai eût dispo quand il est sorti, alors je suppose que j'y ai joué plus par devoir que parceque j'en aurait vraiment eût envie sur le moment.

----------


## Supergounou

> Enfin quelqu'un qui a aimé ce jeu 
> 
> Mon avis : on a tellement idolâtré Planescape qu'en contraste, Numenera ne pouvait pas se hisser à la hauteur du fantasme qu'il constitue. Mais dans les faits, une grande partie des défauts qu'on reproche à Numenera... sont aussi dans Planescape.


Complètement d'accord avec ça. Les qualités sont les mêmes, les défauts aussi. Quand je lisais les tests à l'époque de la sortie, je me disais "merde, les mecs ont pas joué à Planescape en fait!".
Je vais commencer à penser à recycler ma friendlist, tu y auras ta place  ::P: 




> Pout ma part j'ai simplement perdu mon intérêt pour le jeu sans vraie raison. Il n'a pas vraiment réussi à me retenir, ni par son univers ni par ses systèmes. Du coup la moindre contrariété venue (par exemple un combat chiant) aura suffit à me faire passer à autre chose. En plus j'avais financé le jeu, du coup plutôt que de l'acquérir quand j'en aurait eût l'envie je l'ai eût dispo quand il est sorti, alors je suppose que j'y ai joué plus par devoir que parceque j'en aurait vraiment eût envie sur le moment.


Pour ma part je crois que je l'ai lancé, j'y ai joué 10h en 3 jours. Mais j'en avais grave envie, depuis sa sortie en fait, pis je l'ai gagné sur CPCGift c'était la bonne occasion. Je fais rarement du RPG, plutôt adepte des jeux qui se bouclent en 10/20h, mais là c'était le moment. Je ne peux que te conseiller de retenter l'expérience dès que tu auras envie de te farcir un "gros" jeu, d'autant qu'en se démerdant bien 

Spoiler Alert! 


toutes les falaises de Sagus sont faisable sans combattre une seule fois

.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je pense effectivement qu'il vaut mieux commencer par Planescape, car même si Numerena se passe dans une autre réalité, il y a quand même beaucoup de point de l'histoire qui sont basé sur celle de Planescape. Tu risques d'être pas mal perdu, surtout au début.
> 
> Par curiosité, tu te souviens de ce que disaient les retours négatifs que tu as eu?


Gameplay inintéressant, trop de blabla, dernière partie bâclée. Un truc du genre.

----------


## Supergounou

Pour le coup, c'est pas faux  ::ninja::  faut vraiment aimer lire et faire des jets de compétence. Mais bon, comme dans le premier, quitte à se répéter.

Par contre, la dernière partie bâclée, je ne suis pas d'accord. Beaucoup d'écrans différents, des petits écrans mais en plus grande quantité, je pense que ça demande plus de travail, ne serait-ce qu'à dessiner et faire la DA de chacun. Et certes il n'y a plus de quête annexe, mais on se concentre sur la quête principale et j'aime pas faire monter la hype ça va faire des déçus c'est sûr mais c'est vraiment un putain de grand moment, je n'imagine pas la quantité de taf qu'il a fallut aux auteurs pour arriver à ce résultat.

Bon, je m'enflamme surement un peu trop, je suis encore à chaud faut dire. Jouez aux Torment. Ce sont des bons jeux, avec un bon univers.

----------


## Catel

La 2e partie de Numenera est MOINS bâclée que celle de Planescape je trouve.

La toute fin, c'est dur à dire.

----------


## Baynie

*Demon's Souls*

Cette poutrance!

Une cinquantaine d'heure.
Un build pas très original: style paladin, orienté force, grosse armure, épée et lance comme arme. Et une fois l'endurance maxée le reste des points en foi pour pouvoir lancer quelques miracles sur la fin.

Je sais pas trop par où commencer.

Les combats sont vraiment excellents, les animations sont bien lisibles. On comprend pourquoi ça touche ou pas.
Le jeu est bien punitif au début. Ça force à progresser et à apprendre les failles des adversaires.

Mais en fait le meilleur c'est tout ce qui touche à l'exploration, les secret et l'univers.
Ca doit faire des années que j'avais pas dû retenir la configuration des lieux dans un jeu vidéo.
Soit c'est un jeu linéaire, donc y'a pas de raison de revenir en arrière; c'est toujours tout droit.
Soit c'est un open world, tu suis le GPS, pas besoin de t'orienter.

La il faut se démerder tout seul pour se repérer.
Et les décors sont réalistes, donc c'est vraiment agréable de se ballader dans les différents monde. 

Le 2ème monde par exemple c'est une mine. on commence en surface et on bute les mineurs. Puis en s'enfonçant dans les profondeur l’atmosphère change. On entre dans un territoire inexploité. Il y a des animaux sauvages (des insectes géants). D'habitudes les insectes géants je peux pas blairer ça dans les jeux video, c'est vraiment le niveau zéro de l'inspiration (tiens on prend un truc qui existe en vrai et on en fait une version x1000), mais là grâce à la cohérence du monde, ça reste intéressant. Il y a des mues qui traînent, ce qui permet de comprendre pourquoi certains insectes sont plus gros que les autres.

L'ensemble des mondes est de qualité, entre le chateau, la prison qui ressemble à un asile de fou... c'est vraiment génial. 
Lo'bservation qu'il faut avoir pour trouver tous les secrets est vraiment gratifiante. 

Les pièges sont vraiment excellents:



Spoiler Alert! 


dans le monde 3, un des piège et qu'il y a simplement un trou dans le sol. Ce n'est pas caché, mais si vous regardez pas vos pieds, vous le verrez pas. Eh bien le 1er piège de ce type n'est pas mortel, ça remmène juste à l'étage du dessous. Ça donne un avertissement: "attention où tu mets les pieds". Ce n'est qu'à partir du 2eme piège de ce type que là on crève comme une merde en tombant dans le vide. 



Les pièges ont des indices qui permet de deviner leur présence, donc on n'a pas l'impression que les développeurs s'amusent à nos dépend. On se sent malin d'anticiper. 

Les personnages sont vraiment intéressant à débloquer. En fait peupler le nexus (le hub entre les différent monde) est un mini jeu dans le jeu. Il faut aller chercher les PNJ dans les différents monde pour qu'ils rejoignent le nexus et qu'on puisse commercer avec eux. Mais même là il y a des pièges:


Spoiler Alert! 


On peut déboquer un PNJ qui va se mettre à tuer tous les autres PNJ un par un pendant qu'on tue les boss!



Le jeu n'est pas parfait, il a principalement deux défaut:

la plate forme est infâme. Certains raccourcis nécessitent d’enchaîner des sauts, mais les collisions sont tellement merdiques qu'on peut crever pour un millimètre de travers. Vraiment insupportable tant qu'on ne connait pas le bon chemin par cœur. Ces problème de collision ruinent aussi certains boss (le tower knight m'a saoulé quand je me prenais entre ses pieds). 

La courbe de difficulté est complètement inversée. Le début du jeu est extrêmement difficile. Mais une fois les bons équipements débloques (ceux qui permettent la régénération surtout) le jeu devient beaucoup plus facile. 

Je vais tenter le platine (100% des succès). Ca va être le seul jeu que je vais regretter sur PS3 (et pourtant j'en ai fait des exclus pour tenter de rentabiliser la console). J'espère que Dark Souls saura prendre sa place mais c'est pas sûr  ::cry::

----------


## Sylla

> *Demon's Souls*
> 
> Le jeu n'est pas parfait, il a principalement deux défaut:


Et la vitesse de montage/descendage des échelles...

----------


## Croaker

Et les serveurs fermés, c'est une honte, le jeu n'a même pas dix ans d'âge.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> *Demon's Souls*
> 
> Cette poutrance!
> 
> Les pièges sont vraiment excellents:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


C'est pas tout à fait vrai parce que dès le premier monde on a ce genre de "piége" tout de suite en prenant à gauche, en voulant éviter un ennemi on a vite fait de chuter...

Mais je vois ce que tu veux dire, les niveaux sont super piégeux et la moindre faute d'attention peut être fatale. 




> *Demon's Souls*
> 
> Le jeu n'est pas parfait, il a principalement deux défaut:
> 
> la plate forme est infâme. Certains raccourcis nécessitent d’enchaîner des sauts, mais les collisions sont tellement merdiques qu'on peut crever pour un millimètre de travers. Vraiment insupportable tant qu'on ne connait pas le bon chemin par cœur. Ces problème de collision ruinent aussi certains boss (le tower knight m'a saoulé quand je me prenais entre ses pieds). 
> 
> La courbe de difficulté est complètement inversée. Le début du jeu est extrêmement difficile. Mais une fois les bons équipements débloques (ceux qui permettent la régénération surtout) le jeu devient beaucoup plus facile.


C'est vrai que la plateforme est infâme notamment les sauts et roulades c'est au mm près, quand à la difficulté c'est très inégal, notamment les boss, la plupart sont en carton alors que d'autres sont de vrais plaies.

Félicitation pour ton parcourt parce que moi j'ai pas été jusqu'au boss de fin, les moobs ont eu raison de ma patience.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et la vitesse de montage/descendage des échelles...


Et tuer un dragon...  :tired:

----------


## Baynie

> Et la vitesse de montage/descendage des échelles...


Oui c'est vrai que les échelles sont vraiment mal foutues, après 'en a pas tant que ça dans le jeu, et on peu parfois les éviter juste en tombant. 




> Et tuer un dragon...


Je les ai pas buter de ma 1ere run. J'ai pas du tout optimisé les dégats ni rien donc ça m'aurait pris des plombes. Je vais tenter ça dans le new game plus.

----------


## RegisF

Les gargouilles  :Sweat:  :Boom:  :Death:  :Cell:

----------


## schouffy

C'est vraiment un grand jeu Demon's Souls, l'immense majorité des zones est excellente, les boss aussi. Le framerate est infâme par endroits par contre.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je les ai pas buter de ma 1ere run. J'ai pas du tout optimisé les dégats ni rien donc ça m'aurait pris des plombes. Je vais tenter ça dans le new game plus.


Ouais c'est pas indispensable mais avec l'anneau qui va bien ça aide pas mal, d'ailleurs un emplacement pour un anneau supplémentaire à un moment ça n'aurait pas été du luxe.




> Les gargouilles


Ah ce gangbang, bien content d'avoir réussi à les later, non sans mal.

----------


## banditbandit

*Prey 2017*


C'est pas loin d'être mon GOTY mais malheureusement ya vraiment de gros défauts, notamment sur la fin où j'ai ragé 

Spoiler Alert! 


à poursuivre ce sale con de Dahl (qui avait tendance à passer de niveau en niveau  :tired: , en plus le chrono se déclenche alors que je suis à l'autre bout de la station  :Facepalm: )

, d'ailleurs en ce qui concerne la fin sans vouloir spoiler, c'était quand même bien prévisible même si j'ai choisi "la bonne fin", je suppose que d'autres décisions auraient eu un impact mais au final je suis pas sur que ça change grand chose.

Les derniers missions secondaires données à 10 minutes de la fin.
Le systéme de save rapide qui écrases les précédentes, faut penser à sauvegarder manuellement, indispensable si on merde sur une mission chronométrée.
Le FOV ridicule et le blur dégueulasse quand on utilise la transcendance, ça rends les combats confus déjà que c'est pas brillant.  :ouaiouai: 
La DA très classique pour qui connait justement ses classiques, prenez bioshock mais dans l'espace, ça y est, vous y êtes ?
Les ennemies génériques, mi-humanoïdes mi-fantômes,

Spoiler Alert! 


 le "cauchemar" qu'on se tape à chaque changement de niveau...  




Les trucs qui sauvent le jeu :

Les niveaux sont grands et agréables à parcourir, le level design très réussi, on a souvent un second passage qui permet de sauver ses miches.
Le jetpack couplé au pistolet à glue qui permet de grimper pratiquement n'importe où, et ça c'est vraiment sympa pour l'exploration.
Le pistolet à glue justement qui sort un peu du lot.
Les sorties dans l'espace qui sont toujours très chouettes et ajoutent encore au coté Walking Simulateur du jeu (enfin dans ce cas c'est plus Flight Simulator  :;):  ). 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et J'ai passé beaucoup de temps dans l'espace.


Le jeu est long, beaucoup de missions secondaires.
Une histoire assez confuse et alambiquée mais beaucoup de choses à lire et à entendre. Les dialogues sont bons sans être exceptionnels.
Plein de truc à ramasser, à modifier, et du craft si on aime ça.


Au final le jeu est très bon malgré ses défauts et nul doute que quelques mods vont corrigé ceux-ci, à faire donc impérativement sur pc si vous voulez profiter au mieux de l'expérience.

----------


## Euklif

> Les gargouilles


??
Avec un guerrier, c'était tellement simples... J'ose même pas imaginer avec une autre classe.
Tu ne confonds pas avec les 2 fils de %*$^£² d'anthropophages? J'ai adoré le jeu mais j'ai trouvé ces boss tellement relou. Cette petite parcelle de terrain... Ces coups qui t'éjecte à 3000... Ces barres de vie de l'enfer... Bon après, quand t'arrive a défoncer le premier en mode "FAUT QUE CA PASSE AVANT QUE TON POTE ARRIVE ESPÈCE DE *BIP* *BIP* *BIP* *BIIIIIIP* !!!", ça te fait une jolie satisfaction personnelle. Vite amplifié quand on se fait le second. Mais ça reste un sacré gap de difficulté  :Cafe2: .

Niveau trash mob, j'ai eu beaucoup plus de mal avec les one-shooter de la zone de l'asile (et qu'on retrouve, comme de par hasard, sur cet interminable escalier en colimaçon pour atteindre les anthropotrucs  :Cafe2: ).

----------


## Baynie

> ??
> Avec un guerrier, c'était tellement simples... J'ose même pas imaginer avec une autre classe.
> Tu ne confonds pas avec les 2 fils de %*$^£² d'anthropophages? J'ai adoré le jeu mais j'ai trouvé ces boss tellement relou. Cette petite parcelle de terrain... Ces coups qui t'éjecte à 3000... Ces barres de vie de l'enfer... Bon après, quand t'arrive a défoncer le premier en mode "FAUT QUE CA PASSE AVANT QUE TON POTE ARRIVE ESPÈCE DE *BIP* *BIP* *BIP* *BIIIIIIP* !!!", ça te fait une jolie satisfaction personnelle. Vite amplifié quand on se fait le second. Mais ça reste un sacré gap de difficulté .
> 
> Niveau trash mob, j'ai eu beaucoup plus de mal avec les one-shooter de la zone de l'asile (et qu'on retrouve, comme de par hasard, sur cet interminable escalier en colimaçon pour atteindre les anthropotrucs ).


Ouais les Maneaters c'est les pires boss du jeu. Une plaie. En partie à cause de la partie plate-forme du jeu: le nombre de fois où je me fais éjecter, j'aterris sur le bord du pont. Puis quand le perso se relève, ça fait une glissade dégueulasse et pouf: you died.

Les Mind Flayers ne me one shootait pas du tout, je sais pas si j'ai trop farmé des âmes dans le monde de boletaria en forcant à passer le niveau 1-3 trop tôt, mais j'ai trouvé ça assez facile comme passage.

----------


## Euklif

Ca dépend effectivement de l'ordre et de ton équipement. J'ai fait l'asile presque tout de suite donc ils étaient assez balèze pour moi. Si je faisais pas gaffe, c'était quitte ou double. Ca m'a fait de beau moment (faut dire que j'aime pas revenir sur mes pas et que j'avais pas compris tout de suite qu'il y avait certaines zones un peu chaude suivant ton avancé).
Je crois que je n'ai reculé que deux fois dans ce jeu : face aux squelettes au tout début ET ces satanés Maneaters (que je n'ai fait qu'après être bloqué partout ailleurs tellement ils m'avaient collés les boules  :Cafe2: )...
________
Edit : Je suis retombé sur mes premiers retours grâce à google... et j'ai rigolé tout seul en me relisant parler de ces bestioles. Je ne peux pas dire qu'elles ne m'auront pas marquées  ::P: .

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Distraint* que m'a offert Ruvon via cpcgifts. Un "point'n click" (j'ai joué au clavier) plutôt réussi. Les puzzles sont globalement simples et sont plutôt prétexte à découvrir l'histoire. L'histoire et les graphismes sont assez réussis, mais glauques. J'ai bien aimé le jeu, mais les 2h qu'il a duré étaient suffisantes. Apparemment l'auteur travaille à une suite, je me demande bien ce qu'il voudrait raconter comme histoire.

----------


## GrandFather

> Je vais tenter le platine (100% des succès).


Bon courage, il faut trois run et demi pour l'obtenir, et un bon wiki. J'avais adoré le jeu, mais j'avais abandonné vers la fin de mon NG+ quand je me suis rendu compte que repasser par les mêmes endroits et revivre les mêmes situations les banalisait trop et entamait le souvenir que j'en avais.

S'ils en font un jour un remake HD, je ne dis pas que je succomberai pas à la tentation... Clairement un des jeux qui m'a le plus marqué parmi tous ceux auxquels j'ai joué.

----------


## banditbandit

> ??
> Avec un guerrier, c'était tellement simples... J'ose même pas imaginer avec une autre classe.
> Tu ne confonds pas avec les 2 fils de %*$^£² d'anthropophages?


Je pense qu'il parlait des anthropophages.





> J'ai adoré le jeu mais j'ai trouvé ces boss tellement relou. Cette petite parcelle de terrain... Ces coups qui t'éjecte à 3000... Ces barres de vie de l'enfer... Bon après, quand t'arrive a défoncer le premier en mode "FAUT QUE CA PASSE AVANT QUE TON POTE ARRIVE ESPÈCE DE *BIP* *BIP* *BIP* *BIIIIIIP* !!!", ça te fait une jolie satisfaction personnelle. Vite amplifié quand on se fait le second. Mais ça reste un sacré gap de difficulté .


Ça fait plaisir on se sent moins seul du coup.





> Niveau trash mob, j'ai eu beaucoup plus de mal avec les one-shooter de la zone de l'asile (et qu'on retrouve, comme de par hasard, sur cet interminable escalier en colimaçon pour atteindre les anthropotrucs ).


J'en ai tué des tas et même des rouges.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les gargouilles


Putain ouais  :Emo: 
Saloperies, je ne sais pas combien de fois j'ai refait le combat.

----------


## Sylla

> Putain ouais 
> Saloperies, je ne sais pas combien de fois j'ai refait le combat.


J'ai failli faire un first try! Quand j'ai vu qu'il restait quasi rien de vie je me suis vu vainqueur! Erreur grossière, j'ai fait le gourmand en voulant finir trop vite, à la toute fin et après...ce fut moins facile jusqu'à ce que je le fasse sans lock, ce qui m'a évité de nombreuses chutes.

Mais j'adore ce niveau, ce parcours tortueux, ces cris qu'on entend tout le temps...

----------


## FoxDy

J'ai terminé *Dust : An Elysian Tail*. Quel jeu ! Je suis contente de l'avoir fait et je le conseille vivement, s'il y a des canards qui ne l'ont pas encore fait. Il serait difficile d'être déçu par un tel jeu. Des personnages très attachants, une bande-son mélodieuse et agréable, un univers captivant, un gameplay au top et une histoire bien écrite. J'avais hâte de connaître le fin mot de l'histoire et je ne suis pas déçue. Un superbe jeu, le bien qu'on m'avait dit sur lui est fondé.

En tout cas, c'est une découverte totale pour moi. Je ne savais rien du jeu avant de le faire et il n'y a rien de tel pour savourer du début jusqu'à la fin. Un coup de coeur, il était temps que je le fasse. Il me reste encore les 100% à boucler, donc j'y reviendrai assez vite.

Dans le même genre à peu près, j'ai encore Ori and the Blind Forest à faire. Ça ne devrait plus trop tarder.

----------


## Supergounou

Ori ,c'est pas tout à fait pareil, plus axé plateforme et moins btu (pas de combo etc). Les 2 sont biens, mais je préfère Dust.

----------


## KaiN34

Terminé à 100% (en 40 heures d’après Steam) *Wolfenstein The New Order* (j'ai pas fait les 4 modes de jeu déblocables via les Enigma Code, ils ont l'air assez inintéressants et ne sont pas sujets à des achievements).

Si je devais m'attarder juste sur la partie FPS pure ça serait "bien mais sans plus": 

C'est du FPS couloir scripté à la COD mais avec quand même pas mal de situations variées, a de rares moments il y a quelques passages secondaires qu'on peut emprunter mais c'est vraiment peu (ce qui rend la partie "infiltration" très anecdotique, surtout que l'IA est assez teubé et mets 5 sec à nous voir quand on arrive de 3/4 accroupis). J'ai trouvé le feeling des armes vraiment bon (notamment le fusil d'assaut), et mis à part le fusil à pompe que j'ai rarement utilisé (seulement avec l'amélioration "Shrapnel" pour pouvoir dézinguer certains ennemis bien pénibles (j'en reparlerai à la fin du post) de façon safe) j'ai tourné avec un peu toutes les armes de façon équitable tout le long de la campagne.

Bon si c'est du FPS couloir basique pourquoi j'ai passé 40 heures dessus ? Eh bien le Lore autour du jeu est assez phénoménal: l'uchronie de ces Nazi conquérant du monde est rempli d'un paquet de bonnes idées (j'ai d'ailleurs hate de me poiler sur *Wolfenstein The New Colossus*), la plupart des PNJ ont une bonne tête de vainqueurs (j'ai adoré le savant juif et ses expressions  ::P: ) et l'histoire est vachement bien amenée entre les cinématiques, les objectifs de mission, les différentes coupures de presse qu'on peut lire un peu partout etc... La bande son est excellente et les graphismes sont OK.

Dans les points positifs aussi: Les perks (plus d'une 30aine) à débloquer en effectuant certaines actions (tuer 10 ennemis de façon silencieuse, tuer 2 ennemis avec la même grenade etc...), il y a aussi un paquet d'objets "cosmétiques" plus ou moins cachés à récupérer dans les niveaux.

L'ennemi du jeu qui m'a fait le plus rager ? Le p**** de fantassin en armure renforcée avec son fusil à pompe balançant des shrapnels, impossible de le tester de prêt ou mi-distance avec n importe quelle arme on se fait overpower tous le temps, y a quasi aucune situation où on peut l'aligner de loin (et de toute façon même en lui mettant des HS au fusil d'assaut ou au fusil de sniper faut au moins 30 balles pour en venir à bout). Obligé de se planquer et de lui balancer 2 grenades ou 2 roquettes ou en décalant et en lui mettant un coup de fusil laser chargé au max ou alors de vider les 40 balles du fusil à pompe shrapnel à l'aveugle dans le couloir où il se trouve et ça c'est sans parler des autres ennemis à la con qui participent à la foire.  ::|: 

Je vais maintenant m'attaquer à *Wolfenstein The Old Blood*, si le feeling des armes est toujours bon ça devrait le faire.

----------


## DeadFish

> *Dust : An Elysian Tail* [...] Des personnages très attachants

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:

----------


## FoxDy

Elle a d'ces poils aux oreilles !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Achille

Gender Bender ::lol::

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *Battle Chef Brigade*.

Un mélange de brawler et de match-3 où vous zigouillez des monstres pour les cuisiner. 

Pour la partie combat : un bouton pour les attaques physiques, un pour les attaques magiques, avec des variations en utilisant les touches directionnelles. Simple, efficace, avec plein de jolies bestioles plus ou moins difficiles à tuer. Des améliorations vous permettent d'augmenter votre vie, mana ou encore la place dans votre inventaire, et il est possible d'obtenir des skills (double saut, attaques de feu, etc.). Trois emplacements d'améliorations sont disponibles, il faut donc bien choisir. C'est simple et efficace.

Sur ces monstres, vous récupérez des ingrédients constitués de gemmes (terre, eau, feu), d'os ou encore de poison. Vous placez ces gemmes dans vos pots, fours etc. pour créer vos plats. Le système de base est un match-3 où vous pouvez faire pivoter vos gemmes à volonté (dans un carré de 2 sur 2) pour les aligner. 
Aligner 3 gemmes en crée une de niveau supérieur (avec un niveau maximum de 3). Simple et efficace une nouvelle fois. Vous avez le droit d'utiliser trois pots (que vous préparez avant le duel), certains pouvant faire du match-2 (mais sur un seul élément), d'autres améliorant automatiquement vos gemmes au fil du temps (limité), par exemple. 
L'objectif est de réaliser un (ou plusieurs) plats pour satisfaire le/les juges, en incorporant les ingrédients du monstre demandé et en ayant en majorité l'élément apprécié par chaque juge (certains appréciant plusieurs éléments, qui doivent être introduits en quantité égale). Vous avez également trois emplacements pour des ingrédients préparés à l'avance ou des livres d'expertise, rapportant des points bonus quand vous réussissez un défi donné. 
Ce système simple à comprendre s'enrichit au fil du jeu par de nouvelles mécaniques et devient de plus en plus intéressant.

Le jeu est assez facile en difficulté normale, les scores des adversaires étant en partie conditionnés par vos propres scores (autrement dit, un joueur mauvais fera face à des adversaires plus mauvais qu'un bon joueur). Il est donc accessible à tous. Pour plus de challenge, il y a des défis journaliers (équipement prédéfini, classement mondial).

En dehors des duels de cuisine, il y a un scénario sympathique et des personnages attachants et bien doublés pour la plupart (quoique manquant d'animations... beaucoup ne marchent pas mais glissent sur le sol en entrant dans l'arène) et trois mini-jeux facultatifs (sauf si vous voulez de l'argent pour acheter des trucs). 
Les puzzles de Belchior (obtenir un certain score à partir de gemmes prédéfinies) servent à introduire les nouvelles mécaniques en douceur et deviennent relativement retors en fin de jeu. Les chasses de Thorn vous enseignent les rudiments du combat (et deviennent juste un moyen de se faire de l'argent facilement en fin de jeu... elles manquent hélas de variété). Le restaurant de Pontida vous demandera de satisfaire autant de clients que possible durant le temps imparti (en réalisant le pattern de gemmes demandé).

Au final, il s'agit d'un excellent jeu. On sent que les développeurs, en équipe réduite, ont manqué de temps et de moyens pour faire de leur jeu le chef d'oeuvre qu'il aurait pu être. Il reste cependant tout à fait recommendable, avec un gameplay bien ficelé, intéressant et se renouvelant (particulièrement dans le cinquième chapitre qui vous fait incarner un autre personnage), un style agréable à l'oeil et beaucoup de coeur. 8/10

----------


## azruqh

> Fini *Battle Chef Brigade*.


Jamais entendu parler mais tu m'as mis l'eau à la bouche. _Wishlist_ ! Merci pour le retour Chouette.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Merci pour le Chouette retour.


ftfy #misterblague

----------


## Elma

Je viens de finir *HOB* des p'tits gars de Torchlight. 
C'est une sorte de jeu d'aventure plateforme, certains le disent un peu zelda like. Y'a quelques collectibles pour améliorer l'arme, la tenue, augmenter sa santé/mana ou découvrir de nouveaux pouvoirs de combat. 
Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai été plutôt happé par le jeu, peut être son ambiance, et je voulais en savoir plus, alors que j'aime pas trop d'habitude les jeux où il faut parfois revenir en arrière avec une nouvelle compétence. Mais là le monde est "ouvert" (selon nos compétences et nos actions sur le monde) et j'ai réussi à le finir à 100%, avec tout les collectibles (alors que ça aussi ça m'emmerde aussi d'habitude) juste parce que chacun offre une vrai exploration. On cherche pas tant à les trouver mais plutôt comment les atteindres. 

Au final c'est un bon jeu, sans prétention, assez classique, mais qui dispose de plusieurs points positifs :
- C'est mignon et la DA m'a plu 
- La musique est assez soft mais génial, composé par le mec qui a fait celle de Diablo et ça se sent. Un petit coté Fragile de YES parfois (ce qui colle bien à l'univers et la pochette de l'album).
- C'est plutot un jeu simple, on est jamais bloqué mais ça participe au coté découverte du monde. 
- L'histoire est très cryptique et la narration se fais par le monde et par quelques lieux. Au final c'est assez flou et ça pose beaucoup de questions mais ça m'a tenu en halène. 
- Y'a des ptites bestioles trop mignonnes à la Myazaki. D'ailleurs y'a pas mal d'autre trucs qui font penser à un Myazaki. 

Au final une chouette balade et histoire. Franchement si vous avez 5 à 10h devant vous, tester donc, j’aimerai avoir vos retours.

----------


## schouffy

*The Last Guardian*, c'était le jeu de toutes les émotions.

Je disais quand j'en étais à la moitié que je ne rencontrais aucun problème, ça a bien changé depuis. Cette suite d'événements n'était pas rare :
- On arrive dans une pièce, il y a manifestement une énigme à résoudre
- On trouve assez vite comment faire, elles ne sont pas compliquées
- On a besoin de trico pour faire une action. On essaie pendant quelques secondes de lui faire comprendre. ça ne fonctionne pas, on essaie pendant plusieurs minutes. Toujours pas.
- On se dit que c'est pas ça, on cherche autre chose.
- Il n'y a rien d'autre. On regarde une soluce. C'était bien ce qu'on essayait de faire depuis le début. On réessaie pendant plusieurs minutes.
- On essaie de comprendre les routines codées par les mecs pour déclencher les trucs. On s'en va, on revient, on donne plein d'ordres en se disant que ça va reset la bestiole,...
- Au bout de ce qui semble être une éternité et sans comprendre ce qu'on a fait de différent, Trico fait enfin ce qu'on veut et on peut avancer jusqu'au prochain blocage.

C'est la frustration absolue. C'est un gros raté de game design. Je sais que c'est volontaire, et je n'ai pas mieux à proposer, mais je pense qu'il aurait fallu trouver mieux.
Au rang des défauts, la caméra est régulièrement à la ramasse aussi, et certains points de sauvegarde sont un peu trop espacés vu que les erreurs arrivent vite avec cette maniabilité parfois hasardeuse..

MAIS à la fin du jeu tout est oublié, ou en tout cas rattrapé par l'histoire, l'univers, les personnages, les musiques, les environnements,... C'est une pépite, juste une pépite pour laquelle il faut impérativement s'armer de patience. Je ne suis pas super patient et j'ai plusieurs fois hésité à le finir sur Youtube.
Je le recommande quand même, c'est une expérience rare.

----------


## Tremex

Et vlan, second run pour *The Witcher 1 et 2*, en essayant de changer les choix. Il restait pas mal de choses à découvrir (et il en reste surement, mais c'est déjà suffisant pour l'instant).

Pour TW2, la voie de Iorveth est bien gratinée, surtout pour les sorcières. Ouch, pas l'habitude de voir des jeux aussi crus !

Sinon toujours une pensée émue pour l'interface de TW2, qui reste pénible, et en profite pour me ranger mes épées dans l'inventaire entre deux quêtes. Pratique de repartir au combat et de s'apercevoir que ça va être dur à mains nues... Plus quelques plantages, mais ça me semble plus stable qu'au premier essai. Plus l'absence de capture d'écran intégrée, c'est pratique aussi, tiens.

Allez, c'est bon, place à TW3 et un beau SSD neuf, parce que ça bouffe de la cellule-mémoire, ces jeux. J'espère que comme pour Mass Effect, ça s'est aussi amélioré dans l'interface. Le grand nombre de touches nécessaire dans les options de contrôle me laisse espérer que tout ne va pas passer par les touches "magiques" (Espace-Escape)...

----------


## Baynie

Dans TW2 ce qui me cassait les couilles, c'est qu'on peut pas faire de roulade si on n'a pas dégainé l'épée (logique, c'est beaucoup plus facile de faire une roulade avec un truc tranchant dans les main  :Facepalm: ). Donc comme je jouais en dark mode, je me faisais one shot par des mecs juste en sortie de cinématique car mon premier reflex c'était de rouler, pas de taper.

----------


## Tremex

Ah oui, et pareil pour lancer un sort, il faut d'abord sortir l'épée. Même pour dégager un obstacle. D'ailleurs bien se rappeler que l'épée se dégaine seule avant un combat scripté, car si on appuie sur le bouton dédié, paf, l'épée se range et on prend des baffes avant eu le temps de dire ouf. 

Mass Effect 2 ayant eu des tares similaires, je me demande s'il n'y a pas eu une mode à l'époque. Pour ME2, le prétexte pour ces actions automatiques était de dégager de la mémoire vive pour laisser la place au Kinect, sachant que finalement l'engin n'a pas été utilisable dans le jeu...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Dans TW2 ce qui me cassait les couilles, c'est qu'on peut pas faire de roulade si on n'a pas dégainé l'épée (logique, c'est beaucoup plus facile de faire une roulade avec un truc tranchant dans les main ). Donc comme je jouais en dark mode, je me faisais one shot par des mecs juste en sortie de cinématique car mon premier reflex c'était de rouler, pas de taper.


Et tas deja essayé de faire une roulade avec une épée de 1m10 dans le dos?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baynie

> Et tas deja essayé de faire une roulade avec une épée de 1m10 dans le dos?


Bah honnetement, je préfère l'avoir bien rangée dans son fourreau, même si ça me casse le dos de rouler dessus, plutot que me la foutre tout seul dans la gueule en roulant de traviole.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est peste et choléra de toute manière il y en a deux.

----------


## Tremex

Ça y est, passage à TW3. Boudiou, le saut qualitatif ! Je n'ai pas joué à des jeux tous récents, et là, le niveau des visages, avec de vraies expressions, des cheveux... et tout ce qui est faisable dans l'environnement. Énormes progrès. Ma GTX 970 ne semble pas tousser en full HD mode élevé.
Par contre pour les combats, c'est moi qui tousse plus. C'est plus agile, plus interactif, mon gamepad coince un peu là-dessus. Même en restant au deuxième palier. C'est peut-être un peu plus raide que le mode "facile" de TW1/2 ? Ou parce qu'on démarre plus fragile ? Faudra que je branche plutôt mon pad Saitek ou Razer, pour voir.

Pour finir parce que je suis hors-sujet, là, interface et actions bien plus agréables sur tous les aspects. La suite sur l'autre fil, plus tard. Là je retourne au jeu, après quand même un plantage tout à l'heure (mais c'était l'heure de la soupe  ::P: )

Edit : pour l'épée, Wonderwoman arrive bien à danser avec. Alors une roulade, avec quelques efforts...  ::ninja::

----------


## Yves Signal

> *The Last Guardian*, c'était le jeu de toutes les émotions.
> 
> Je disais quand j'en étais à la moitié que je ne rencontrais aucun problème, ça a bien changé depuis. Cette suite d'événements n'était pas rare :
> - On arrive dans une pièce, il y a manifestement une énigme à résoudre
> - On trouve assez vite comment faire, elles ne sont pas compliquées
> - On a besoin de trico pour faire une action. On essaie pendant quelques secondes de lui faire comprendre. ça ne fonctionne pas, on essaie pendant plusieurs minutes. Toujours pas.
> - On se dit que c'est pas ça, on cherche autre chose.
> - Il n'y a rien d'autre. On regarde une soluce. C'était bien ce qu'on essayait de faire depuis le début. On réessaie pendant plusieurs minutes.
> - On essaie de comprendre les routines codées par les mecs pour déclencher les trucs. On s'en va, on revient, on donne plein d'ordres en se disant que ça va reset la bestiole,...
> ...


As-tu des animaux ou des enfants ?
Visiblement non  :^_^: 

Ps : j'ai ragé moi aussi...

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai fini *The Blackwell Legacy*. Ça n'est que le premier épisode d'une série, pas tellement un jeu qui se tient seul. C'est plié en 2-3 heures.

Enfin malgré ça, j'ai beaucoup aimé les personnages, j'adore le cachet que donnent les graphismes "pixelisés à l'ancienne" et le doublage intégral est un sacré plus (la touche Wadjet Eye) même si l'enregistrement n'est clairement pas professionnel.

Le délire surnaturel tient très bien la route, ça pimente l'enquête et ça réserve de bonnes surprises.

Je continue sur le deuxième épisode direct.

----------


## schouffy

> As-tu des animaux ou des enfants ?
> Visiblement non 
> 
> Ps : j'ai ragé moi aussi...


Non  ::):

----------


## Ginfizz

> *The Last Guardian*, c'était le jeu de toutes les émotions.
> 
> Je disais quand j'en étais à la moitié que je ne rencontrais aucun problème, ça a bien changé depuis. Cette suite d'événements n'était pas rare :
> - On arrive dans une pièce, il y a manifestement une énigme à résoudre
> - On trouve assez vite comment faire, elles ne sont pas compliquées
> - On a besoin de trico pour faire une action. On essaie pendant quelques secondes de lui faire comprendre. ça ne fonctionne pas, on essaie pendant plusieurs minutes. Toujours pas.
> - On se dit que c'est pas ça, on cherche autre chose.
> - Il n'y a rien d'autre. On regarde une soluce. C'était bien ce qu'on essayait de faire depuis le début. On réessaie pendant plusieurs minutes.
> - On essaie de comprendre les routines codées par les mecs pour déclencher les trucs. On s'en va, on revient, on donne plein d'ordres en se disant que ça va reset la bestiole,...
> ...


Je suis proche de la fin je pense et j'attends de trouver un moment pour le terminer tranquillement. Je n'ai pas vraiment ressenti ce problème avec Trico : bien sûr il ne répond pas au doigt et à l’œil et il faut souvent faire preuve de beaucoup de patience, mais j'ai pris ça en considération dès le début et résisté vaillamment à l'appel de la soluce. Même si je souffre parfois (je suis impatient de nature), quand finalement ça passe la satisfaction n'en est que plus grande.

En fait j'ai l'impression que la frustration est une composante essentielle de ce jeu et qu'il faut faire avec, non seulement pour se faire comprendre par Trico mais aussi pour guider le gamin : quand on passe du Bayek d'ACO qui escalade une pyramide en 2 coups de cuillère à pot à un mouflet chancelant qui fatigue à transporter un baril ça fait un choc  :haha: 

Mais bon le jeu récompense bien, par les émotions qu'il procure et le simple fait d'admirer ce game design superbe à base de minimalisme, en tout cas suffisamment pour moi pour accepter ce "supplice".

Par contre la caméra est clairement une catastrophe, qui influe négativement autant sur l'immersion que sur le gameplay, je suis bien d'accord sur ce point.

Bref, pour l'instant j'ai l'impression d'un grand jeu, mais pas forcément facile d'approche comme pourrait le laisser supposer erronément le thème gentillet de l'amitié entre un gamin et un animal fantastique. Un peu comme un film d'auteur aride et pas toujours plaisant mais qui au final laisse un souvenir indélébile.

PS: J'ai des enfants et des animaux.

----------


## Esotsm

*Critical Mass* en 1h (le mode Classic Casual) dans le cadre de mon Backlog Challenge. Concept sympa de jeu mais boucle musicale de 25 secondes insupportable.

----------


## Esotsm

*Trauma* en 30 minutes. Expérience bizarre mais pas désagréable (et heureusement pas trop longue).

----------


## acurante

> PS: J'ai des enfants et des animaux.


Pléonasme.

----------


## Haelnak

Répétition.

----------


## Haleks

> Je suis proche de la fin je pense et j'attends de trouver un moment pour le terminer tranquillement. Je n'ai pas vraiment ressenti ce problème avec Trico : bien sûr il ne répond pas au doigt et à l’œil et il faut souvent faire preuve de beaucoup de patience, mais j'ai pris ça en considération dès le début et résisté vaillamment à l'appel de la soluce. Même si je souffre parfois (je suis impatient de nature), quand finalement ça passe la satisfaction n'en est que plus grande.
> 
> En fait j'ai l'impression que la frustration est une composante essentielle de ce jeu et qu'il faut faire avec, non seulement pour se faire comprendre par Trico mais aussi pour guider le gamin : quand on passe du Bayek d'ACO qui escalade une pyramide en 2 coups de cuillère à pot à un mouflet chancelant qui fatigue à transporter un baril ça fait un choc 
> 
> Mais bon le jeu récompense bien, par les émotions qu'il procure et le simple fait d'admirer ce game design superbe à base de minimalisme, en tout cas suffisamment pour moi pour accepter ce "supplice".
> 
> Par contre la caméra est clairement une catastrophe, qui influe négativement autant sur l'immersion que sur le gameplay, je suis bien d'accord sur ce point.
> 
> Bref, pour l'instant j'ai l'impression d'un grand jeu, mais pas forcément facile d'approche comme pourrait le laisser supposer erronément le thème gentillet de l'amitié entre un gamin et un animal fantastique. Un peu comme un film d'auteur aride et pas toujours plaisant mais qui au final laisse un souvenir indélébile.
> ...


Je plussoie, en dehors de la caméra un peu lourde, ce jeu est est une perle du début à la fin.
Mes seuls regrets sont le manque de rejouabilité (bien en deçà de SoTC) et des checkpoints mal placés qui cassent le rythme. Mais sinon ça vaut le coup, c'est rafraîchissant et la DA est absolument envoûtante.  ::wub::

----------


## Euklif

*Yakuza 4*.
80h. 80%. Quelques défis annexes post-game (mais je vais surement prolonger ça).
Très sympa... mais je ne sais pas ce qu'on mangé les scénaristes pour pondre autant de retournement de situation (d'autant qu'il y en a a peu près un tiers qui sont vraiment ridicule). L'ambiance rattrape bien le tout mais le coté plus cool/rural/ensoleillé/cequetuveux d'Okinawa m'a beaucoup manqué. Heureusement que jouer 4 personnages permet tout de même de ne pas tomber dans la routine. Mention spéciale pour le flic, au système de combat très agréable.
Sinon, ben c'est Yakuza quoi.
On dirige des Yakuzas trop gentils qui défoncent des crânes à la moindre occaz' mais ne tuent jamais personne -ni ne coupent de doigt-. Et jouent au pachinko/baseball/karaoké/golf/bowling/tennis de table/etc entre deux bastons. Tout en prenant le temps de se boire quelques canons -pour être chaud patate durant la castagne- et de bouffer tout et rien -pour récupérer de ces fameux moments chaud patate  ::ninja:: -. Ha, et il me parait plus simple que le 3e épisode aussi. Voila voila.

Je voulais enchainer sur le 5 mais je vais faire une pause... elle s’impose quand même  :Cafe2: .

----------


## FrousT

*Rise of Tomb Raider* :

Et là c'est le drame... Après la phase de découverte où j'étais vraiment enthousiaste, c'était beau, joli et fluide on fait très vite le tour des nouveautés et on enchaîne les phases de couloir avec quelques zones "semi-ouverte" parce que c'est à la mode. Les phases de plateforme très tolérante avec une difficulté et une pression inexistante, ce qui casse l'immersion de voir Lara en stress mais de savoir qu'a chaque saut pratiquement inratable il y a un point de sauvegarde... 

On rajoute à ça l'absence de mort fun comme dans le premier reboot, alors je sais pas si c'est le peu de mort que j'ai eu mais à part tomber dans le vide, j'ai pas eu trop de scène de mort hard comme le 1, déçu...

Les combats sont surement le point fort, c'est fun le feeling des armes est au top, mais voilà les zones de fight sont prévisibles et beaucoup trop facile... Presque aucun challenge en Hard, tu rush sur les ennemis avec ton fusil à pompe améliorés à fond et voilà  ::ninja::  mais c'était fun.

Du coup la balade était sympa (aussi bien que le 1er reboot je saurais pas dire si c'était mieux...) mais beaucoup trop casualisé pour le jeune public, on enlève toute difficulté sur les plateformes et les phases de combat, on rajoute des trucs à ramasser et des tombeaux et voilà, t'a un jeu de couloir sans trop d'intérêt même si c'est joli et que Lara est bien animés...

J'ai toujours un amour compliqué avec Tomb Raider  :tired:  J'ai envie d'aimer la licence mais à chaque fois c'est "meh"  ::sad::  Je pensais que le reboot pourrait me réconcilier mais non, "meh"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Répétition.





> Pléonasme.


N'importe quoi.




Un animal ça ne te bouffe pas les 3/4 de la journée et de ton temps de jeu  (dans ses bons jours).

----------


## Ginfizz

Et les animaux obéissent parfois.

----------


## La Chouette

> Un animal ça ne te bouffe pas les 3/4 de la journée et de ton temps de jeu  (dans ses bons jours).


Si, mais c'est volontaire de ta part.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Rise of Tomb Raider* :
> 
> Et là c'est le drame... Après la phase de découverte où j'étais vraiment enthousiaste, c'était beau, joli et fluide on fait très vite le tour des nouveautés et on enchaîne les phases de couloir avec quelques zones "semi-ouverte" parce que c'est à la mode. Les phases de plateforme très tolérante avec une difficulté et une pression inexistante, ce qui casse l'immersion de voir Lara en stress mais de savoir qu'a chaque saut pratiquement inratable il y a un point de sauvegarde... 
> 
> On rajoute à ça l'absence de mort fun comme dans le premier reboot, alors je sais pas si c'est le peu de mort que j'ai eu mais à part tomber dans le vide, j'ai pas eu trop de scène de mort hard comme le 1, déçu...
> 
> Les combats sont surement le point fort, c'est fun le feeling des armes est au top, mais voilà les zones de fight sont prévisibles et beaucoup trop facile... Presque aucun challenge en Hard, tu rush sur les ennemis avec ton fusil à pompe améliorés à fond et voilà  mais c'était fun.
> 
> Du coup la balade était sympa (aussi bien que le 1er reboot je saurais pas dire si c'était mieux...) mais beaucoup trop casualisé pour le jeune public, on enlève toute difficulté sur les plateformes et les phases de combat, on rajoute des trucs à ramasser et des tombeaux et voilà, t'a un jeu de couloir sans trop d'intérêt même si c'est joli et que Lara est bien animés...
> ...


Je suis en train de le faire en ce moment, je suis pas encore très loin (je suis à la zone ouverte en Sibérie au niveau du 

Spoiler Alert! 


goulag

), pour le moment je trouve ça très sympa, et l'absence de difficulté ne me gène pas plus que ça, au moins j'ai un espoir de finir le jeu avant fin 2018...  ::ninja:: 
En tout cas c'est super joli, les environnements sont magnifiques, les personnages super bien redus et animés, techniquement ça claque.
Le côté je ramasse des trucs partout c'est un peu too much, comme dans le premier, mais bon si on a pas la collectionnite aiguë il suffit de pas trop s'y intéresser. Les tombeaux facultatifs avec les mini-puzzles sont chouets, quoique faciles là aussi.

----------


## Zega

> Je suis proche de la fin je pense et j'attends de trouver un moment pour le terminer tranquillement. Je n'ai pas vraiment ressenti ce problème avec Trico : bien sûr il ne répond pas au doigt et à l’œil et il faut souvent faire preuve de beaucoup de patience, mais j'ai pris ça en considération dès le début et résisté vaillamment à l'appel de la soluce. Même si je souffre parfois (je suis impatient de nature), quand finalement ça passe la satisfaction n'en est que plus grande.
> 
> En fait j'ai l'impression que la frustration est une composante essentielle de ce jeu et qu'il faut faire avec, non seulement pour se faire comprendre par Trico mais aussi pour guider le gamin : quand on passe du Bayek d'ACO qui escalade une pyramide en 2 coups de cuillère à pot à un mouflet chancelant qui fatigue à transporter un baril ça fait un choc 
> 
> Mais bon le jeu récompense bien, par les émotions qu'il procure et le simple fait d'admirer ce game design superbe à base de minimalisme, en tout cas suffisamment pour moi pour accepter ce "supplice".
> 
> Par contre la caméra est clairement une catastrophe, qui influe négativement autant sur l'immersion que sur le gameplay, je suis bien d'accord sur ce point.
> 
> Bref, pour l'instant j'ai l'impression d'un grand jeu, mais pas forcément facile d'approche comme pourrait le laisser supposer erronément le thème gentillet de l'amitié entre un gamin et un animal fantastique. Un peu comme un film d'auteur aride et pas toujours plaisant mais qui au final laisse un souvenir indélébile.
> ...


C'est la blague le coup du "c'est un animal avec un libre arbitre" pour justifier le fait que quand tu lui demandes quelques chose ça ne fonctionne pas. Comme dit plus haut, tu passe littéralement de nombreuses minutes à trouver le bon pixel à viser pour qu'enfin Trico se bouge. Pendant ce temps là Trico il va pas faire genre il a pas envie de t'écouter, fouiller la pièce, jouer avec des feuilles ou se lécher les cou#à@ç~, non, non il te regardes comme un idiot en attendant que tu vises le bon pixel.

Plus toutes la partie plateforme ultra pénible, ça fait lourd, et ça m'a sorti un nombre incalculable de fois du jeu...

Le jeu est un énorme gâchis à cause de ça, je sais qu'ils ont déjà mis trop de temps à le développer, mais il manquait encore 6 mois/ 1 an de développement pour avoir le jeu majeur qu'il aurait du être. Parce que oui, l'univers, l'histoire et Trico (quand il est pas demeuré) sont exceptionnels. Mais la prochaine fois ça serait bien que la forme le soit aussi d'exceptionnel.

----------


## banditbandit

*INSIDE*

Un univers très sombre, parfois gore voir glauque, c'est très bien réalisé dans le moindre détail le personnage répond bien, l'impression d'être dans un film animé. 
Évidemment on ne peut que faire la relation avec Limbo dont on retrouve pratiquement tous les fondamentaux, on évite en terrain connu comme dirait Gomez.
La DA est super chouette, avec une grande profondeur de champs, on oublie rapidement qu'il s'agit d'un jeu en 2D.
Coté puzzle c'est du connu, enfin si on connait Limbo on garde les mêmes réflexes qui font que tout s'enchaine assez naturellement, seul le coté lemmings apporte une originalité bienvenue.
J'ai particulièrement apprécié les passages dans la sorte de bathyscaphe, explorer les profondeurs avec de chouettes animations, la physique et l'engin qui répond implacablement.

Au bout d'un moment on a le sentiment d'être un cobaye, 

Spoiler Alert! 


et du coup certaines séquences sont attendues

, ya pas trop de surprise même si tout est très réussi.
J'ai particulièrement aimé aussi le chapitre final et j'aurais souhaité prolonger un peu plus expérience.

En conclusion je dirais qu'INSIDE est une sorte de Limbo++ , avec comme seul "inconvénient" d'être assez proche de Limbo et de fait, il n'y a plus vraiment la surprise créée par ce dernier.

----------


## Clydopathe

* State of Decay* 

Je viens de le finir en un peu moins de 12h et la ballade a été plutôt cool. Je l'avais commencé y a quelques année sans jamais allé au bout et j'ai décidé y a une semaine de le finir.

L'histoire est assez classique pour un scénario d'invasion zombie et ne m'a jamais vraiment surpris. Par contre, c'est la mécanique de gameplay de gérer une base et des avants postes que j'ai vraiment trouvé sympa même si pas assez poussé à mon gout. Par exemple :

On créer une base ou notre commmunauté va s'installer et on y installe de l'équipement de base (lit/cuisine/atelier et j'en passe). Au bout d'un moment, on peux créer des avant postes, ceux ci doivent se créer dans la zone d'influence de la base et dans un batiment vidé de zombies soit. Mais pourquoi, aucun colon ne va y vivre? pourquoi il n'y a pas de rondes entre nos différents habitats pour assurer un semblant de sécurité? Le jeu est  vraiment axé sur le héros du joueur qui doit tout faire et c'est un peu dommage. 

Le seul point dérangeant que j'ai pu recontré, c'est nos alliés qui sont débiles et qui régulièrement vont nous demandés de venir les aider, car ils se sont fait chopper par une horde en plein jour, génial... 

J'espère vraiment que le 2 sera plus poussé et mieux équilibré. Et surtout, ce serait tellement bien qu'il n'y ait pas de zombies spéciaux mais que des vagues de zombies énormes. Mais bon, on peux rêver.

Je le conseille si vous chercher un jeu de survie zombies "sérieux" (pas complètement fou concon/nanard comme Dying light même s'il est très bien aussi) avec une histoire, des enjeux et sans craft à la con.

----------


## Ruadir

*Deus Ex : Mankind Divided*

Et voilà fini après 34 heures de jeu. C'était vraiment excellent.

J'aime vraiment la direction artistique et le design général de la Ville de Prague. La DA n'est jamais minable ou générique, elle reste originale, crédible et sacrément belle dans son ensemble, c'est un véritable bonheur visuel que de parcourir le jeu.
L'écriture est à la fois adulte et prenante.
Je suis notamment surpris de la crédibilité qui se dégage des dialogues : il y a cette impression d’interagir avec de vrais humains qui ont leurs manières, leurs expressions et leur caractères. Je me suis rapidement attaché à la Taskforce 29 et le jeu offre une narration solide qui permet au joueur de rapidement comprendre le rôle de Jensen et sa place au sein de cette unité. Gros plus également pour les quêtes secondaires qui sont passionnantes et pas toujours prévisibles dans leur déroulement. En bref, une écriture solide qui fait plaisir à voir.
La thématique d'une Humanité divisée est très bien mise en avant à travers les situations, les dialogues et le décors. C'est du très bon boulot !

Niveau gameplay : L'interface et peu pratique mais le jeu offre pas mal de possibilités, d’habilités et de pouvoirs qui permettent de varier les approches. Le level-deign est vraiment très sympa, loin de la maitrise d'un jeu Arkane mais tout de même dans la moyenne haute des jeux actuels avec pas mal d'endroits secrets, de raccourcis et d'item planqués qui incité à l'exploration. La difficulté est également très bien dosée et l'infiltration reste grisante ! Le jeu offre également la possibilité de paramétrer entièrement le HUD et ça c'est un très gros bonus !

Pour la bande-son c'est un sans-fautes : une doublage de qualité ainsi qu'une OST sublime et entrainante.

Sur l'aspect technique ça pêche toujours par contre : Le jeu est très joli mais il plante régulièrement et il y a des bugs graphiques bien gênants. Les temps de chargements sont également très longs mais cela est contrebalancé par leur faible nombre. Sauf si vous ne savez par lire une carte et que vous prenez le métro toute les 5 minutes.

Pour la durée de vie elle est franchement correcte et je n'arrive pas trop à comprendre les critiques sur l'aspect court du jeu. Je me souviens avoir terminé Human Revolution en 20 heures sans me presser, j'ai donc trouver Mankind Divide plus long.
Pour la fin polémique, c'est une déception mais ce n'est pas la très grosse catastrophe. Elle sert effectivement de prélude aux prochaines missions de Jensen mais elle a le mérite de boucler l'ensemble des missions entamées dans le jeu : 

Spoiler Alert! 


mort de Marchenko, annulation de la résolution de l'ONU, Arrestation des responsables de l'attentat de Prague, sauvetage du groupe Samizdat, nouvelle hiérarchie chez les Dvali et découverte du complot de Bob Page.


Il manque clairement un truc pour en faire une bonne fin et il y a eu peut-être quelques coupes mais rien de dramatique. Le jeu dure déjà 30 heures et je ne vois pas comment les développeurs auraient pu apporter une conclusion satisfaisante à la série en 1 seul épisode.
C'est pour moi une fin classique d'un épisode de transition avec les problèmes immédiats résolues et des interrogations qui annoncent la couleur de la suite.

Enfin bref : pour moi c'est un très gros oui !

----------


## FoxDy

Merci pour ce retour, il me hâte de le prendre aux soldes de Noël. Par contre, j'étais à fond dans la lecture et j'aurais aimé éviter le spoil qui ne prévient pas. J'ai arrêté ma lecture avant d'en connaître d'autre.

----------


## Ruadir

Mince, je suis vraiment désolé, c'était un copier-coller d'un autre post et les balises spoilers ont sauté dans le processus !

J'ai modifié mais je m'en veux. Vraiment navré.

----------


## RomTaka

Je viens de finir *Pyre* hier soir.

Wow, c'était bien, bien, bien.  ::love:: 

Si je commence par les tout petits regrets, il y a la petite répétitivité et la lourdeur relative :
- des trajets en chariot, que je ne trouve ni très joliment rendus comparés au reste (ce chariot qui brinquebale et surtout les volutes de fumée font cheap), ni très utiles (ne seraient-ils là que pour cacher des temps de chargement ?) ;
- des séquences où l'on choisit son trajet sur la carte des étoiles, et où l'on doit subir leur "allumage" et le trajet de caméra qui va avec ;
- des combats vers la fin, quand on a compris la direction du scénario, et que le dosage lecture-action (sur lequel je reviens plus loin et qui est la principale caractéristique du jeu) se trouve un peu déséquilibré.

Au chapitre des points forts et des satisfactions, une liste beaucoup plus longue :
- la musique, qui colle vraiment aux séquences de jeu, certains morceaux restent bien en tête, avec des passages chantés admirables : personnellement, il y a très peu de jeux dont je juge que la BO mériterait à elle seule d'être possédée mais ici, c'est la cas, et lorsqu'elle est aussi éclectique et autant au service du jeu qui plus est, on frise la perfection. De plus, c'est tout le versant sonore du jeu qui est assez innovant (ah, ces étonnants doublages en langue imaginaire) et évidemment, Supergiant oblige, on a de nouveau droit à un narrateur à forte personnalité, même si moins présent que dans *Bastion* et *Transistor*, et toujours incarné par le même Logan Cunningham.
- les graphismes sont très beaux, surtout au niveau des effets de lumière et des personnages. Le parti-pris m'a fait penser par plusieurs aspects à la série de comics _Saga_ : des ailés et des cornus qui s'affrontent dans une guerre sans fin, tout un bestiaire très imaginatif (comme ces chevaliers-cyclopes reptiliens), une promenade de planète en planète, etc.
- le scénario : par rapport à *Bastion* (qui m'était globalement tombé des mains) et *Transistor* (où je préférais de loin le gameplay à l'histoire, que j'avais trouvé alambiquée), il est bien mieux amené et cohérent avec le gameplay. Il n'est bien sûr pas extraordinaire de finesse mais on envie de découvrir l'histoire de chaque perso et le tableau global de la situation.
- le mariage entre VN et jeu de sport était hyper casse gueule mais les développeurs ont malgré tout pris ce risque de s'aliéner une partie de leur audience (comme Kalash dans le test de CPC qui dit avoir largement préféré le VN au sport). Ce rapprochement a priori contre nature est tout à fait à mon goût, avec des phases calmes de lecture et d'avancée du scénario, et des phases de sport qui relancent le rythme. Y a juste un peu de verbiage et de répétitivité parfois, surtout sur la deuxième moitié, et il faut préciser que le niveau d'anglais requis est quand même assez soutenu (avec un vocabulaire un peu précieux et recherché, ou des tournures à l'ancienne) ; ils disent travailler sur une VF mais ça risque de prendre encore du temps et je le conçois tout à fait vu que le boulot de traduction doit être assez important si l'on veut rester fidèle à l'univers.
- la progression de l'apprentissage du gameplay est exemplaire : afin de maîtriser les spécificités de chaque personnage, Supergiant aurait pu faire un tutoriel classique où l'on prend successivement en main chaque perso mais à la place, ils ont magnifiquement intégré cela à l'intrigue même, ce qui fait que l'on apprend à jouer vraiment en même temps que l'on avance dans l'histoire, que l'on croise les perso au fur et à mesure de la quête et encore une fois, le mélange entre phases de jeux et de lecture est vraiment dosé de manière intéressante.
- la rejouabilité est assez élevée avec toutes les combinaisons possibles entre personnages et l'on sent la filiation avec *Transistor* dont la personnalisation poussée du personnage qui permettait d'avoir vraiment beaucoup d'approches possibles était le plus gros point fort à mes yeux. Ici, on peut privilégier la vitesse et l'attaque à outrance, la défensive et les bannissements, l'évitement, ou bien sûr mixer les approches en panachant l'équipe ; et on peut utiliser les talismans pour atténuer ou au contraire accentuer les choix tactiques. De plus, les différents niveaux de difficultés et les ajustements à la carte que proposent les Titans offrent je pense un vrai challenge aux gamers motivés (n'est-ce pas la Chouette ?  ::trollface::  ). Il paraît aussi que les choix d'embranchement ont un vrai impact sur le débouché final de l'histoire.

Si je devais lui coller une note, je serais plus généreux que CPC (7 / 10) et lui attribuerais un 8,5 / 10.
Faut croire que j'aime bien le mélange carpaccio de boeuf et boule de chantilly.  ::):

----------


## perverpepere

Hand of fate 2. Bon j'avais pas joué au 1 donc je ne comparerais pas.
C'est sympas, stable (1 seul plantage sur environs 20h de jeu), le concept de carte / hasard est bien fichu par contre les phases actions sont chiantes et d'une facilité  ::o:

----------


## Ginfizz

> C'est la blague le coup du "c'est un animal avec un libre arbitre" pour justifier le fait que quand tu lui demandes quelques chose ça ne fonctionne pas. Comme dit plus haut, tu passe littéralement de nombreuses minutes à trouver le bon pixel à viser pour qu'enfin Trico se bouge. Pendant ce temps là Trico il va pas faire genre il a pas envie de t'écouter, fouiller la pièce, jouer avec des feuilles ou se lécher les cou#à@ç~, non, non il te regardes comme un idiot en attendant que tu vises le bon pixel.
> 
> Plus toutes la partie plateforme ultra pénible, ça fait lourd, et ça m'a sorti un nombre incalculable de fois du jeu...
> 
> Le jeu est un énorme gâchis à cause de ça, je sais qu'ils ont déjà mis trop de temps à le développer, mais il manquait encore 6 mois/ 1 an de développement pour avoir le jeu majeur qu'il aurait du être. Parce que oui, l'univers, l'histoire et Trico (quand il est pas demeuré) sont exceptionnels. Mais la prochaine fois ça serait bien que la forme le soit aussi d'exceptionnel.


J'ai finalement réussi à me poser un moment pour terminer *The Last Guardian*.

Comme beaucoup je regrette qu'un manque de polish technique vienne parfois abîmer l'expérience, la caméra foireuse en particulier mais aussi le manque de fluidité dans la maniabilité du gamin, qui rend celle-ci plutôt désagréable. Bizarrement contrairement aux autres avis que j'ai pu lire je n'ai pas grand-chose à redire sur le comportement de Trico, qui dans l'ensemble, même s'il a fallu parfois m'armer de patience, a toujours fini par comprendre ce que j'attendais de lui. Et puis comment peut-on en vouloir à Trico ?  ::cry:: 

Au delà des considérations techniques, ce que j'en retiens au final c'est une vision d'auteur sans concession, qui va au bout de ses idées dans son design comme dans son gameplay, quitte à déstabiliser le joueur dans ses habitudes, dans le but de faire vivre une histoire forte. De ce point de vue c'est réussi, et rien que pour ça cette aventure gardera une place spéciale dans mes souvenirs vidéoludiques.

----------


## Esotsm

*ARES Extinction Agenda* en 2h, pour mon Backlog Challenge. Sympa mais sans plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Hand of fate 2. Bon j'avais pas joué au 1 donc je ne comparerais pas.
> C'est sympas, stable (1 seul plantage sur environs 20h de jeu), le concept de carte / hasard est bien fichu par contre les phases actions sont chiantes et d'une facilité


JE trouve surtout qu'elles n'ont rien à foutre dans un jeu de ce genre. Autant des bastons tactiques en tour par tour ou un truc du genre ouais, mais des bastons à la Batman dans un jeu de "cartes", ça fait un peu bizarre. Comme si les mecs se plantaient à moitié de public. Je peux me tromper mais quelqu'un d'attirer par le concept de decks et d'aléatoire ne doit pas vraiment attendre ou souhaiter des bastons "action" basiques de ce genre. De la même manière que le type qui achète un Devil May Cry pour la baston ne souhaite pas qu'on lui colle des phases STR dans son BTA...
PAr contre l'ambiance et l'écriture déboîte toujours, les scénarios sont chouettes et variés, se triturer un peu les méninges pour se constituer  LE deck adapté à telle ou telle histoire est un plaisir.  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

> Au delà des considérations techniques, ce que j'en retiens au final c'est une vision d'auteur sans concession, qui va au bout de ses idées dans son design comme dans son gameplay, quitte à déstabiliser le joueur dans ses habitudes, dans le but de faire vivre une histoire forte. De ce point de vue c'est réussi, et rien que pour ça cette aventure gardera une place spéciale dans mes souvenirs vidéoludiques.


Je suis bien d'accord. Je n'en garde que des bons souvenirs. J'ai failli lâcher une larme.

----------


## Momock

> JE trouve surtout qu'elles n'ont rien à foutre dans un jeu de ce genre. Autant des bastons tactiques en tour par tour ou un truc du genre ouais, mais des bastons à la Batman dans un jeu de "cartes", ça fait un peu bizarre. Comme si les mecs se plantaient à moitié de public. Je peux me tromper mais quelqu'un d'attirer par le concept de decks et d'aléatoire ne doit pas vraiment attendre ou souhaiter des bastons "action" basiques de ce genre. De la même manière que le type qui achète un Devil May Cry pour la baston ne souhaite pas qu'on lui colle des phases STR dans son BTA...
> PAr contre l'ambiance et l'écriture déboîte toujours, les scénarios sont chouettes et variés, se triturer un peu les méninges pour se constituer  LE deck adapté à telle ou telle histoire est un plaisir.


Le problème c'est pas qu'il ai des phases d'action, c'est qu'elles soient (semblerait-il) imperdables.

Et diviser le public en deux catégories qui n'aimeraient que la réflexion ou que l'action n'a pas de sens.

----------


## Zlika

*Mass Effect Andromeda*

En mettant de côté les problèmes de mimiques faciales PS2 et de body language Dreamcast des cutscene, c'est pas le désastre que je croyais - pour un Mass Effect. La partie exploration est plutôt cool, même en reprenant des schéma similaires sur les quatre planètes principales, ils arrivent à varier le truc grâce à des sidequest éparpillées. Sans être renversant comme jeu d'aventure c'est pas mal si on aime le space-opera, et les personnages ne sont pas trop gnagnan entre eux. Y'a des chouettes paysages et des morceaux d'architectures qui en jette. 

Le problème c'est que Bioware  ne sait pas faire de boss, truc déjà criant dans Dragon Age Inquisition. Et que les mobs sont les mêmes pendant tout le jeu ça devient très vite ennuyeux sur ce plan. Et comme on ne peut pas déclancher les skills des ses coquépiers, les combos se font aux petits bonheur la chance. Ça ressemble presque à un musou, des tonnes de Kerts manchots et robots débiles avec 2-3 plus difficiles de temps à autre et des terrains qui ont tous les mêmes caractéristiques.

On sent aussi que le truc a été rush sur la fin niveau scénario et quest design, je pense que le jeu aurait pu être beaucoup plus long et malgré un semblant de liberté on est assez guidé (si vous faites les sidequests d'équipage, elles vous renvoie toutes sur la même planète à un moment). Malgré tout, j'ai trouvé le rythme beaucoup moins soporifque que le II et le III (je met le I à part à cause de son histoire vraiment cool à découvrir).   L'exploration par contre est réduite à presque rien en dehors des planêtes principales et les aller-retour entre la base "hub" et le reste de la galaxie est un peu pénible aussi.

L'interface est un parfois lourdingue au début, mais on s'y fait assez vite, y'a juste ce truc impossible en 2017 qui est d'avoir un temps de chargement sur les modèles 3D de l'équipage quand on veut choisir leur pouvoir, on se coroirait dans un RPG sur PS3 quand il faut que ça mouline 10 secondes pour changer de coiffure. Autre détail un peu chiant sur la durée, la façon dont votre perso atterri sur le sol après un jump, ça casse totalement le mouvement, et la façon dont il ne s'aggripe pas au rebord ou alors deux fois sur trois. 

Conclusion, un jeu à prendre en bac à solde à 10 balles pour vos dimanches enrhumés! C'est dommage de voir une license qui a du potentiel finir en jus de boudin, pour avoir clairement manqué d'ambition aussi (la faute à l'éditeur peut-être). Par exemple, on aurait du pouvoir jouer d'autres races que les humains.

Au final mon meilleur souvenir du jeu ça restera... Drakh, le Krogan !!  ::happy2:: 




Bioware oblige, y'a un bug audio à la fin.  ::|: 

Si vous écoutez bien, les filtres audio (en temps réel?) sont décalés ("On a besoin de vous Drakh" est ralentit) et il en manque un sur lui.

----------


## Illynir

Et encore, tu as joué a la version mise à jour et tout, imagine nous autres pauvre béta testeurs qui nous somme tapé le jeu sans patch à a sortie..  :Emo:

----------


## RegisF

> Et que les mobs sont les mêmes pendant tout le jeu ça devient très vite ennuyeux sur ce plan. Et comme on ne peut pas déclancher les skills des ses coquépiers, les combos se font aux petits bonheur la chance.


Oh God. C'est vraiment vrai ?

----------


## perverpepere

> PAr contre l'ambiance et l'écriture déboîte toujours, les scénarios sont chouettes et variés, se triturer un peu les méninges pour se constituer  LE deck adapté à telle ou telle histoire est un plaisir.


J'ai du faire 80% du jeu en utilisant l'option automatique.
Y'a que pour quelques missions ou pour avoir l'or il a fallut que je retouche le deck proposé.

----------


## IriK

> Et comme on ne peut pas déclancher les skills des ses coquépiers, les combos se font aux petits bonheur la chance.





> Oh God. C'est vraiment vrai ?


C'est pas exacte : les coéquipiers utilisent leurs pouvoirs selon le désir du Pionnier (désignation de cible), mais peuvent aussi les utilisés de manière indépendante (combat qui se prolonge).
Ainsi, par exemple, Cora chargera presque toujours des ennemis pris dans un Vortex (désigner ou non par le Pionnier), ce qui induira une explosion biotique (combo).
C'est un coups à prendre, tout comme donner des skills correspondant à sa manière de jouer aux acolytes (initiateur ou déclencheur)  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Autre détail un peu chiant sur la durée, la façon dont votre perso atterri sur le sol après un jump, ça casse totalement le mouvement, et la façon dont il ne s'agrippe pas au rebord ou alors deux fois sur trois.


Pas qu'en jump : avec un dash avant, on sent comme une casse de l'inertie du mouvement.



> Par exemple, on aurait du pouvoir jouer d'autres races que les humains.


Non, ce serait pas un ME sinon  ::P: 



> 


Merci de la découverte (première partie), même après avoir finis plusieurs fois le jeu on en découvre de nouvelles discussions  ::love:: 
Ah il possède l'une des meilleur réplique du jeu (après la fin).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le problème c'est pas qu'il ai des phases d'action, c'est qu'elles soient (semblerait-il) imperdables.
> 
> Et diviser le public en deux catégories qui n'aimeraient que la réflexion ou que l'action n'a pas de sens.


Ah si  elle sont parfois perdables, même si c'est plus à cause d'un manque de peaufinage de ceux-ci.  Genre les hitboxes foireuses, les ennemis qui balancent une attaque hors-champ que le joueur ne voit que lorsqu'elle lui tombe sur la gueule, ou encore certaines bastons avec trop de persos sur un petit terrain qui font que le joueur ne peut quasiment pas se déplacer sans coup de bol, coincés entre les ennemis...Dans tous les cas ils ne sont pas bien emballants, même si c'est un peu mieux que dans le précédent.
Il ne s'agit pas de diviser le public en deux catégories , plutôt d'avoir des phases de gameplay en adéquation avec le coeur du jeu. On peut aimer l'action et la réflexion sans vouloir un mélange des deux (surtout quand l'une des parties est foireuse). Si j'achète un simili-rogue-like basé sur le deck building  c'est pas pour me fader des bastons  à la Batman. Le mec qui achète un jeu de bagnoles, c'est pas pour se taper du sudoku entre deux courses. Faut que les divers éléments aient un minimum de cohérence entre eux . Notamment parce qu'avec des pans de gameplay trop différents tu as de fortes probabilités d'en avoir certains -voir tous dans le pire des cas- de ratés. 
Et très franchement je doute que des quidams soient attirés par le jeu grâce  ses bastons. Et ceux qui sont attirés par le deck building et tout le reste  doivent sans doute regretter  aussi ces séquences d'action, ou au mieux "faire avec parce que". Et pour le studio c'est un risque de se couper d'une partie des clients potentiels.

----------


## Momock

@Monsieur Cacao: pour moi c'est évident que le problème est que les combats sont râtés (en se basant sur Batman aussi...), pas qu'il y ai des combats "action". On fait avec parcequ'elles sont nulles, pas parcequ'elles ne sont pas en tour par tour.

----------


## RegisF

d'ailleurs, ça manque clairement de jeu de plateaux ou de jeu de cartes virtuels sur pc, qui soient des produits originaux et pas juste de l'exploitation de licences. A part Armello, j'ai pas grand chose en tête.
Reste les jeux de duels de cartes, mais ça limite la formule.

----------


## FrousT

> d'ailleurs, ça manque clairement de jeu de plateaux ou de jeu de cartes virtuels sur pc, qui soient des produits originaux et pas juste de l'exploitation de licences. A part Armello, j'ai pas grand chose en tête.
> Reste les jeux de duels de cartes, mais ça limite la formule.


Gremlins, Faeria, Tabletop Simulator...

----------


## MrGr33N

> Tabletop Simulator...


C'est plus un outil pour jouer à du jeu de société sur un PC qu'un jeu de cartes.

----------


## FrousT

> C'est plus un outil pour jouer à du jeu de société sur un PC qu'un jeu de cartes.


Du coup c'est pas bon ?

----------


## MrGr33N

> Du coup c'est pas bon ?





> [...]qui soient des produits originaux et pas juste de l'exploitation de licences.


En lui même, le produit est original, mais les jeux joués dessus... Bah... pas vraiment en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Esotsm

*"And yet it moves"* en 3h. Vraiment très sympa, assez dur mais jamais frustrant. Le gimmick de gameplay est super agréable même si on peut ne pas adhérer à l'emballage graphique.

----------


## RegisF

> Gremlins, Faeria, Tabletop Simulator...


Gremlins, c'est la transposition d'un boardgame physique. Faeria je connaissais pas, mais on dirait un clone de Hearstone. Tabletop Simulator ne propose aucun jeu original.
De tête, j'ai Armello, the witcher boardgame (qui est un jeu démat à la base) et Panoptes (dont l'EA a disparu, le jeu a été retiré de steam)

----------


## Meuhoua

Y'a Antihero récemment dans le genre du pseudo jeu de table.

Et dans un autre genre y'a Warbands Bushido et Wartiles (quoi que pour Wartiles, c’est plus hybride vu le système en pseudo tours par tours simultané).

----------


## Supergounou

> *"And yet it moves"* en 3h. Vraiment très sympa, assez dur mais jamais frustrant. Le gimmick de gameplay est super agréable même si on peut ne pas adhérer à l'emballage graphique.


J'avais bien aimé à l'époque, il avait su se démarquer par son gameplay et son visuel, en plein milieu de la 1ère vague indécalypse.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *SOMA*.

Bah c'était très bien. J'ai adoré l'atmosphère et l'histoire, en plus il a un excellent rythme, c'est rare pour les jeux d'épouvante de nos jours . Par contre, y a deux moments assez chiant dans le jeu mais autrement, c'est impeccable.

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai terminé *SOMA*.
> 
> Bah c'était très bien. J'ai adoré l'atmosphère et l'histoire, en plus il a un excellent rythme, c'est rare pour les jeux d'épouvante de nos jours . Par contre, y a deux moments assez chiant dans le jeu mais autrement, c'est impeccable.


nAKAZZ approuve ce post.

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai terminé *SOMA*.
> 
>  Par contre, y a deux moments assez chiant dans le jeu mais autrement, c'est impeccable.


Juste par curiosite, lesquels ?

----------


## Esotsm

"Jamestown" en 3h. Un bon schmup à l'univers excellent (1660 dans des USA steampunk envahis par des extra-terrestres de Mars). La musique est sensationnelle et ça répond bien. 5 petits niveaux seulement mais ça devient assez ardu sur la fin.

----------


## Kaede

Tu vas pas essayer les modes de difficulté supérieurs ?

----------


## Esotsm

> Tu vas pas essayer les modes de difficulté supérieurs ?


Non, j'ai déjà bien galéré en normal + difficile + légendaire pour finir la "campagne". C'était dans le cadre de mon Backlog Challenge, donc je passe maintenant au jeu d'après sur ma liste.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

*Ironcast* (2015), offert par *Lucretia* chez les généreux  ::lol:: 



Rogue-li*e/match3. Dans un passé victorien/steampunk, boutez les français hors de l'Angleterre.

Bon, je triche un peu, Ironcast n'a pas sa place sur ce topic car techniquement je ne l'ai pas fini, je n'ai pas vu les crédits. Mais je pense en avoir fait le tour,  avoir compris ce qu'il y en a à comprendre, et surtout je voulais pas que son passage chez les jeux laissés tombés lui donne une mauvaise image, il ne la mériterait pas.

Globalement, Ironcast est très proche d'un FTL. On débute sur une carte, et on constate rapidement qu'on a 10 tours pour s'upgrader au mieux afin de détruire le grand méchant. À chaque tour, sur la carte donc, on a le choix entre 3 missions différentes, avec des objectifs différents (buter x ennemis, tenir pendant x tours, etc...) et des récompenses de ressources différentes. Lorsqu'on choisi une des missions, on passe sur un écran de bataille (cf image ci-dessus) et là on attaque le match3.

Les combats se décomposent eux aussi en 3 tours, qui coïncident en fait avec 3 chaines réalisables sur le damier du match3. Ces chaines vont apporter des ressources (violet/vert/jaune/orange) et/ou de l'expérience et/ou de l'argent. Les ressources serviront à attaquer, à réparer ou à monter sa défense, en mode combat uniquement. L’expérience permettra de monter de niveaux afin de choisir une compétence, et l'argent à upgradder son vaisseaux avec des nouvelles armes ou de nouvelles défenses. Quand on a fait nos 3 chaines et distribué nos ressources, c'est au tour de l'ennemi, jusqu'à ce qu'un des robots crève.

À chaque fin de mission, on rentre dans le hangar, on fait des réparations, on monte de niveau et on achète du nouveau matos, on retourne à la carte, on choisi une des 3 missions, baston, etc etc... jusqu'à ne plus avoir de partie, gameover, tu feras mieux la prochaine fois.

Du classique rogue-li*e donc, tout est bien pensé pour fonctionner, ça devient très vite addictif, on micro-optimise au maximum, de mieux en mieux, on progresse de plus en plus, on comprend des nouvelles mécaniques... vraiment bien fichu.

Au niveau des faiblesses du titre, je n'en évoquerai que 2: l'équilibrage déjà, plutôt foiré, avec des compétences (aléatoires donc) pétées et d'autres inutiles, ce qui fait qu'on se retrouve rapidement avec, soit un robot nul à chier, soit une bête à tuer. C'est un peu une mécanique propre au rogue-li*e vous me direz, sauf qu'ici, et je vais en parler juste après, mais on n'a que 10 tours pour vaincre le boss. Et donc, contrairement à un FTL où on peut composer avec la chance en espérant qu'un bon truc tombe, dans Ironcast, un tour où l'on obtient que des buffs de merde c'est un tour complètement perdu.

Deuxième "défaut", il y a un gros manque de contenu. Peu d'armes, peu de compétences, peu de missions différentes, on repère rapidement les builds optimaux et on ne se concentre plus que là dessus. Quelques trucs à débloquer, mais vraiment trop peu (6!). Du coup on a assez rapidement l'impression de tourner en rond.

Un bon petit FTL-like donc, qui manque cruellement de contenu mais qui possède beaucoup de charme. Il m'aura fallut 25h avant de m'en lasser, et j'ai bien aimé ces 25h. Je vais le laisser installé quand même d'ailleurs, histoire de relancer quelques runs de temps en temps.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Juste par curiosite, lesquels ?


Un passage sous-marin 

Spoiler Alert! 


où l'on doit passer de lumière en lumière, beaucoup trop long

 et un autre passage sous-marin, le premier si je me souviens bien, où il faut marcher tout droit pendant longtemps, très, très, très longtemps.

----------


## h0verfly

J'ai acheté *Abzû* à Baalim il y a quelques jours et je l'ai fini ce soir...

Bon sang de bonsoir, c'est une ode à l'art et à la nature ce jeu. C'est magnifique, ça vous ramène à vos dix ans, et j'ai passé le jeu un sourire accroché aux lèvres en permanence.

Côté gameplay, pensez au alt+Lshift pour passer qwerty (pas de rebind des touches...), et ne vous attendez à beaucoup d'action, c'est vraiment du jeu d'explo qui ramène aux dernières années des 90's, où le but était plus de s'émerveiller des décors que de vraiment se prendre la tête à chercher. Les puzzles sont enfantins, limite on regrette presque parfois qu'ils soient là.

En quelque sorte c'est le bébé de Timelapse en plus simple et d'Homeworld pour la claque artistique.

Ne passez pas à côté.  :Emo:

----------


## Esotsm

*NightSky* en 2h. Très beau, très reposant, très agréable à jouer au pad. Je recommande s'il traine dans vos backlogs.

----------


## Zerger

> Un passage sous-marin 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> où l'on doit passer de lumière en lumière, beaucoup trop long


C'est mon passage préféré du jeu ! Celui qui m'a le plus marqué !
Ce sentiment de solitude, l'impression d’être totalement perdu, le bruit lourd du courant  :Vibre:

----------


## Nono

> C'est mon passage préféré du jeu ! Celui qui m'a le plus marqué !
> Ce sentiment de solitude, l'impression d’être totalement perdu, le bruit lourd du courant


Pareil. Je n'ai pas ressenti de l'ennui, mais plutôt une profonde solitude. J'ai l'impression que le jeu entier nous amène à ce moment, on l'on se croit le dernier être pensant sur Terre, et que par dessus le marché on est 20000 lieux sous les mers, dans un bouillon imbitable, qu'on se demande pourquoi on avance, comment on en est rendu là. A la limite, je n'en aurais pas voulu au jeu de se terminer là, avec un abysse insondable en bout de course, notre perso qui s'étend, et un bon gros THE END.

----------


## Ruadir

> C'est mon passage préféré du jeu ! Celui qui m'a le plus marqué !
> Ce sentiment de solitude, l'impression d’être totalement perdu, le bruit lourd du courant


Meme chose, la scène a été particulièrement marquante, surtout qu'elle arrive à un très moment dans l'intrigue. Cette sensation de lutter contre le destin lui-même, 

Spoiler Alert! 


de se dresser seul et abandonné au fin fond de l'océan face à la fatalité.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bah moi, ça a provoqué un profond ennui  :Sweat: 

Sinon, j'ai testé un chouïa le mode Safe et je pense que ça peut se tenter si vous êtes vraiment très sensible au jeu d'horreur. Les monstres sont toujours présent et suivent le joueur mais ils n'attaquent pas et y a pas besoin de se cacher.

----------


## Metalink

> *Abzû*


Si tu as l'occasion de trouver une PS3/4 pour un après-midi je te conseille de jouer à Journey, c'est le jeu qu'ils ont fait avant et une expérience très similaire  :;):

----------


## Euklif

> *NightSky* en 2h. Très beau, très reposant, très agréable à jouer au pad. Je recommande s'il traine dans vos backlogs.
> 
> http://www.nintendojo.com/wp-content...Sky_screen.jpg


Je ne peux que te conseiller la "relecture" du newgame +. Un autre jeu... mais toujours aussi bon  :Indeed:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je ne peux que te conseiller la "relecture" du newgame +. Un autre jeu... mais toujours aussi bon


D'accord avec ça.

----------


## Esotsm

Je donnerai sa chance à ce Game+, merci ! Mais je continue mon Backlog Challenge avec la fin de *RUSH* en deux petites heures. Bon petit casse-tête pas trop compliqué. 66 niveaux plus des niveaux bonus. Marrant d'ailleurs de voir que le jeu a encore l'ARG de soldes de Noël de Steam d'il y a quelques années.

----------


## Chonko

*OUTCAST SECOND CONTACT*

Vous n'êtes pas fan de l'épisode original, passez vraiment votre chemin !
Ce jeu sent beaucoup trop l'amateurisme sur certains points. Les combats sont inintéressants au possible, aucun feedback dans les armes, on a l'impression d'avoir des fusils à billes. Pareil pour les ennemis qui encaissent jusqu'à tomber raides mort.
Les animes sont d'une pauvreté affligeante lors des cutscenes, c'est pas croyable de voir en 2017 des persos slider pour se déplacer sans bouger les jambes !!! Et la mise en scène est juste ... absente. Il y avait moyen de faire des trucs épiques mais non. Mention spéciale à cette cutscène où l'on voit deux Talans enfoncer une porte pour laisser passer le héro, porte qui n'est entourée d'AUCUN mur !
Les bruitages sont ... bizarres. Alors je sais qu'il s'agit (enfin je crois) de ceux d'origine, mais entendre le héro barbotter dans son bain lorsqu'il nage est assez ridicule.
Et pour finir, l'optimisation, totalement aux fraises. C'est simple, en 1080p et avec une GTX1080 et un i7 4770K, je ne tiens pas un 60fps contants dans certaines zones. Dans la grande ville du jeu, je descends jusqu'à 38fps alors que mon GPU est utilisé à 20% et mon CPU 40%. Et la vsync provoque du stuttering en pagaille.
Dommage, car à côté les graphismes, l'IA, la bande son et la DA font très bien le boulot. On a envie de découvrir ce monde qui nous semble vivant.
A 30 euros je ne recommande pas l'achat à moins que de futures mises à jour viennent retoucher les points cités.
Dommage.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Transformers Devastation* que m'a offert Rouxbarbe via cpcgifts. Un très bon beat them all, accessible aux novices comme moi. Bien sûr j'ai essayé en faisant le gros bourrin au début, mais il m'a quand même fallu apprendre un peu de technique (mais une fois qu'on a pigé les esquives, ça roule  ::):  ). Le jeu serait sympa s'il n'était pas attaché à la licence Transformers, mais comme il l'est, ben, il en devient même très bien. Les animations des Transformers sont au poil.

Le point noir concerne l'histoire qui n'apporte pas le moindre rebondissement. Un exemple ? La mission en cours est de protéger une boule spéciale. On traverse le niveau pour arriver près d'elle. Là, quelques vagues de combats avant un "boss". Là, on réussit notre coup et on le bat. Mais il se barre quand même avec la boule. Parce que sinon, les scénaristes ne savaient pas comment continuer l'histoire. Une fois, ça passe, mais quand on enchaine toutes les missions du jeu avec des "rebondissements" comme ça, c'est un peu dommage.
Dommage aussi de mettre des cinématiques qui montrent un groupe de 5 autobots, mais qu'on se retrouve seul à chaque mission (sauf la dernière, allez savoir pourquoi).

Mais je pinaille, parce que j'ai passé un excellent moment  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Pareil, excellente surprise.

C'est sans prétention mais ça fait le taf  :;):

----------


## h0verfly

> Si tu as l'occasion de trouver une PS3/4 pour un après-midi je te conseille de jouer à Journey, c'est le jeu qu'ils ont fait avant et une expérience très similaire


Oui! Ca m'a fait pensé qu'il était gratuit sur le PS Plus il y a peu et que je l'avais mis dans ma bilbiothèque, du coup je le dl à l'occasion et je te dirai ce que j'en pense  :;):  Merci pour le conseil.

----------


## FrousT

*RUINER* 



_Un shooter d'une rare intensité_, voilà comment en parle JV.Com. Du coup ils ont raison, c'est un "bon" shooter, bien intense et difficile, sueur froide au rendez vous.

Voilà pour les points positifs...

Pour le reste, on a un jeu avec une ambiance bien cyberpunk qui hélas manque réellement d'intérêt, à part la ville qui sert de Hub on se retrouve à traverser de longue zone souterraine qui se ressemble toute. Le jeu une fois la découverte passé est pas très intéressant, seul les phases de shoot le sauve de l'ennui, tout est très prévisible et les ennemis sont peu variés (4 ennemis différents, 3-4 boss différents...)

Ils ont essayés de surfer sur la hype Hotline Miami, sauf que la musique de Ruiner est horrible, c'est moche et pas du tout incorporé au jeu, en gros t'a une musique que ce soit exploration ou combat c'est la même "daube". La musique enlève tout son, (aucun son quand on tire ou quand prend des dégâts...) et quand le protagoniste parle on a la bouche qui bougent mais pas de son...  :Facepalm: 

Il y a des phases de moto (sur un rail) ou t'appuie juste sur le boost et t'attend  ::huh:: 

Le jeu aurait pu être bien, mais c'est bâclé, j'ai pas l'impression que les dév ont fait ce jeu par amour, c'est dommage les différents pouvoir et les combats sont pourtant sympa avec la capacité de ralentir le temps pour faire des combos...

Heureusement le jeu est pas long.
5/10

----------


## M.Rick75

*Hob*
Vraiment chouette "petit" action/rpg. De bonne longueur (une quinzaine d'heure pour le finir en ayant exploré l'ensemble du monde et trouvé environ 85% des trucs cachés).
Des petits défauts, de manque de polish mais des moments assez poétiques avec un agencement du monde qui rappelle Monument Valley (à 1m24 sur le trailer par exemple).
En défaut, par exemple, au tout début on découvre le monde, on récupère un premier pouvoir (il n'y en a pas beaucoup) et alors qu'un robot nous a accompagné et montré le chemin. On doit finalement le laisser et revenir en arrière pour progresser dans le jeu. J'ai passé quinze bonnes minutes à chercher des manières de progresser dans cette région (il y a des passages bloqués qui se débloquent bien plus tard) et comme le robot restait planté là, je pensais que c'était dans cette zone qu'il fallait que je trouve la solution.

Mais en conclusion, j'ai pas décroché. J'avais hâte d'y retourner. Un très bon moment.

----------


## Esotsm

*Shank* en 3h. Mouais, bof. C'est joli mais la maniabilité ne m'a vraiment pas plu. Anecdotique. J'ai vraiment du mal avec les jeux Klei en règle générale, je me rends compte. Quelque soit le genre qu'ils tentent, j'accroche toujours qu'à moitié dans le meilleur des cas.

----------


## RegisF

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/11/cb6...4db3b1f.md.jpg
> 
> *Hob*
> Vraiment chouette "petit" action/rpg. De bonne longueur (une quinzaine d'heure pour le finir en ayant exploré l'ensemble du monde et trouvé environ 85% des trucs cachés).
> Des petits défauts, de manque de polish mais des moments assez poétiques avec un agencement du monde qui rappelle Monument Valley (à 1m24 sur le trailer par exemple).
> En défaut, par exemple, au tout début on découvre le monde, on récupère un premier pouvoir (il n'y en a pas beaucoup) et alors qu'un robot nous a accompagné et montré le chemin. On doit finalement le laisser et revenir en arrière pour progresser dans le jeu. J'ai passé quinze bonnes minutes à chercher des manières de progresser dans cette région (il y a des passages bloqués qui se débloquent bien plus tard) et comme le robot restait planté là, je pensais que c'était dans cette zone qu'il fallait que je trouve la solution.
> 
> Mais en conclusion, j'ai pas décroché. J'avais hâte d'y retourner. Un très bon moment.


Ya de la rejouabilité ?

----------


## Getz

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/11/cb6...4db3b1f.md.jpg
> 
> *Hob*
> Vraiment chouette "petit" action/rpg. De bonne longueur (une quinzaine d'heure pour le finir en ayant exploré l'ensemble du monde et trouvé environ 85% des trucs cachés).
> Des petits défauts, de manque de polish mais des moments assez poétiques avec un agencement du monde qui rappelle Monument Valley (à 1m24 sur le trailer par exemple).
> En défaut, par exemple, au tout début on découvre le monde, on récupère un premier pouvoir (il n'y en a pas beaucoup) et alors qu'un robot nous a accompagné et montré le chemin. On doit finalement le laisser et revenir en arrière pour progresser dans le jeu. J'ai passé quinze bonnes minutes à chercher des manières de progresser dans cette région (il y a des passages bloqués qui se débloquent bien plus tard) et comme le robot restait planté là, je pensais que c'était dans cette zone qu'il fallait que je trouve la solution.
> 
> Mais en conclusion, j'ai pas décroché. J'avais hâte d'y retourner. Un très bon moment.


J'ai vraiment accroché également, et je partage entièrement ton avis. 
On est un peu perdu par moment, la map n'étant pas forcément très juste. Mais quel bonheur de trouver l’interrupteur que l'on cherche depuis 10 minutes qui va modifier toute la structure du monde devant tes yeux, pour t'ouvrir la voie.

Du coup, la décision de Perfect World de fermer le studio peu de temps après la sortie du jeu est assez triste :/ 





> Ya de la rejouabilité ?


Tu peux reprendre ta save juste avant le boss final pour retourner explorer le monde afin de débloquer toutes les améliorations, mais il n'y a pas grand intérêt à refaire le jeu une fois terminé...

----------


## Esotsm

Terminé *VVVVV* en 2h (et 802 morts). :3 Bon, c'était sympa mais j'ai failli balancer ma manette plusieurs fois. 10ème jeu terminé de mon Backlog Challenge, plus que 65 (pour les jeux de moins de 10h).

----------


## znokiss

Ah c'était bien bon VVVVVV. Me semble qu'il y a un succès où il faut le finir sans perdre une vie. 
J'ai pas essayé.

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *The Walking Dead: Season 1*

Mon passif avec TellTales, c'était le mitigé *Tales of Monkey Island* et l'excellent *Wolf Among Us*. Profitant d'un cadeau Humble, j'ai lancé le jeu qui a vraiment donne sa renommé à la boite. Sans surprise, je retrouve la même formule que Wolf Among Us, à la différence qu'il  y a une composante point&click plus présente, bien que simpliste. Je ne suis absolument pas fan de gore ni d'histoire de zombie, mais je me suis quand même laissé happé par l'histoire, qui nous fait découvrir des personnages qui semblent être bien plus que des coquilles vides. Sans spoiler, la fin est satisfaisante, à tel point que jouer au suite me semble inutile, cette saison se suffisant à elle même

----------


## IriK

> Sans spoiler, la fin est satisfaisante, à tel point que jouer au suite me semble inutile, cette saison se suffisant à elle même


Tu fais bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah c'était bien bon VVVVVV. Me semble qu'il y a un succès où il faut le finir sans perdre une vie. 
> J'ai pas essayé.


Le pire succès selon moi, c'est de rester 1mn sur le Super Gravitron  ::wacko::

----------


## Baynie

> Fini *The Walking Dead: Season 1*
> 
> Mon passif avec TellTales, c'était le mitigé *Tales of Monkey Island* et l'excellent *Wolf Among Us*. Profitant d'un cadeau Humble, j'ai lancé le jeu qui a vraiment donne sa renommé à la boite. Sans surprise, je retrouve la même formule que Wolf Among Us, à la différence qu'il  y a une composante point&click plus présente, bien que simpliste. Je ne suis absolument pas fan de gore ni d'histoire de zombie, mais je me suis quand même laissé happé par l'histoire, qui nous fait découvrir des personnages qui semblent être bien plus que des coquilles vides. Sans spoiler, la fin est satisfaisante, à tel point que jouer au suite me semble inutile, cette saison se suffisant à elle même


Pour avoir fait les saison1 1&2 de the walking dead, je te confirme que c'est pas la peine de continuer. 
La saison 2 sent vraiment la recherche du prfit maximum en capitalisant sur le plus gros succès du studio, mais le scénar est bourré d'incohérence, Clémentine se retrouve responsable de pleins de chose alors que c'est une gamine de 10 ans, mais bon faut bien impliquer le joueur. 
Et le final est complètement con en plus.

----------


## Kaelis

Reste en là avec Telltale au passage.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Y a de la rejouabilité ?


Pas du tout.  ::): 

Edit: je viens de voir que Getz avait déjà répondu.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Reste en là avec Telltale au passage.


Bah j'ai encore Tales of Borderlands qui traine dans mon backlog, va bien falloir que je le fasse un jour... enfin, ça peut attendre  :;):  (même si je n'ai jamais touché à un borderlands)

----------


## znokiss

> Le pire succès selon moi, c'est de rester 1mn sur le Super Gravitron


C'est inhumain !

Et RDJ  ::o: 
On peut passer à travers de droite à gauche et vice-versa  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

> Bah j'ai encore Tales of Borderlands qui traine dans mon backlog, va bien falloir que je le fasse un jour... enfin, ça peut attendre  (même si je n'ai jamais touché à un borderlands)


Non mate-le, il est top !

----------


## Clydopathe

> Non mate-le, il est top !


Je valide aussi, c'est celui qui propose le plus d'action et de conneries en même temps. Il est vraiment très bon!

----------


## Zerger

Et après, tu joues à Borderlands 2 !!!!!  :Vibre:

----------


## CptProut

> Je valide aussi, c'est celui qui propose le plus d'action et de conneries en même temps. Il est vraiment très bon!


Loader bot  ::love:: 




> Et après, tu joues à Borderlands 2 !!!!!


Meilleur enchaînement possible  ::lol::

----------


## Bibik

Fini *Red Faction : Guerilla*, mon expérience de la série s'est arrêtée au tout premier sur ps2 au début des années 2000 autant dire qu'à part le coup de l'environnement destructible j'avais pas spécialement de connaissance de la série. C'est le seul qui soit open world, avec des zones à conquérir généralement en accomplissant des missions et en rasant des points-clés. L'histoire est incroyablement convenue même pour de l'action-SF mais c'est pas du tout ce qu'on lui demande et le jeu n'en prétend pas plus donc ça passe. 

A part ça ouais c'est fun, y'a plusieurs manières de détruire les bâtiments mais le plus simple reste quand même l'action combinée des charges explosives (suffisamment de munitions) et de la gravité, car souvent on se retrouve comme un con avec un bâtiment qui tient miraculeusement encore debout à 1% d'intégrité structurelle et faut chercher le point critique - souvent un stupide bout de béton tout fin - et le finir à la masse sans se retrouver évidement dessous pour pas crever bêtement ! D'ailleurs, la blague c'est souvent les projections de tôles en métal et autres débris qui nous tuent même à distance de sécurité, ça en est devenu même un meme à l'époque. 

Le point fort c'est donc les explosions, c'est super jouissif et marrant, le jeu proposant tout plein d'armes et de véhicules pour s'en donner à cœur-joie et satisfaire ses pulsions destructrices (manque peut-être une boule de démolition mais ça faisait ptêt pas assez futur) et aussi des défis pour détruire des bâtiments avec des moyens limités, exposant ainsi toutes les possibilités du système geomod de l'époque.
Le point faible, c'est bien évidemment la répétitivité propre à tous les open world depuis 10 ans, des trucs à ramasser, des actions à accomplir etc... mais bon ça c'est assez prévisible et quand on connait le genre on connaît sa résistance à ce genre de jeux. Non, ce qui m'a le plus fait rager c'est la conduite de véhicules. Alors je sais qu'on est sur Mars et que la gravité est pas spécialement la même que sur Terre mais fallait-il que tous les véhicules soient des savonettes qui partent en vrille au moindre choc avec un élément du décor ? Des fois, une simple bosse ou aspérité sur la route et le véhicule devient dingue et finit dans le décor. Alors pour des simples voyages de mission en mission ça passe mais quand le jeu te propose comme activité des courses chronométrées de A à B sur de longues distances avec lesdits véhicules (plus divers surprises genre des véhicules civils dont la particularité est qu'ils popent particulièrement dans un virage aveugle) là c'est juste de la torture  ::'(: 

Oh, et surprise sympa, la version steam (filée par l'éditeur parce que j'avais toppée une version retail plus supportée par win10 et qui avait encore GWFL) contient un DLC et un multiplayer mort. Bon en ce qui concerne le multi, je l'aurais bien essayé mais peine perdue le jeu est trop vieux donc le multi faut se donner rendez-vous rien que pour faire les succès donc autant dire que c'est plus la peine, mais le DLC était sympathique pour prolonger le jeu tout en proposant un peu de nouveauté (nouvelles zones, on joue un autre personnage en mode préquel) et en étant assez court pour ne pas lasser aussi vite que le jeu de base.

----------


## IUMTEC

Je viens de finir celui là en game+, j'y suis resté scotché pendant une dizaine d'heure... ça fait longtemps qu'un jeu ne m'a pas autant fait m'agripper à ma manette. 

Je ne m'attendais pourtant à pas grand chose mais le lattage de cyber-motards-mutants à coup de clé de douze et de barre de fer (avec de la dynamite à l'intérieur pour l'effet kiss cool) a su me séduire, donc je me suis dit que ça valait le coup de partager ce cocktail de violence gratuite avec vous mes lapins <3

Mi jeu de course, mi baston, et re-mi ours derrière, allez-y, un poil répétitif mais tout de même très bon !

----------


## RegisF

Tain, ya carrément des upgrades à débloquer !

à 0:37 quand il éclates la tête de son adversaire sur le guidon de sa propre moto  :Bave:

----------


## Baynie

> Je viens de finir celui là en game+, j'y suis resté scotché pendant une dizaine d'heure... ça fait longtemps qu'un jeu ne m'a pas autant fait m'agripper à ma manette. 
> 
> Je ne m'attendais pourtant à pas grand chose mais le lattage de cyber-motards-mutants à coup de clé de douze et de barre de fer (avec de la dynamite à l'intérieur pour l'effet kiss cool) a su me séduire, donc je me suis dit que ça valait le coup de partager ce cocktail de violence gratuite avec vous mes lapins <3
> 
> Mi jeu de course, mi baston, et re-mi ours derrière, allez-y, un poil répétitif mais tout de même très bon !


LA visée avec les flingues c'est automatique ou faut viser soi même tout en roulant?

----------


## banditbandit

*The Last Guardian*


Quelle déception ! Et pourtant j'ai envie de l'aimer ce jeu, les décors, le panorama, la bête à poil à plume et l'enfant, mais quel gâchis...  :Emo: 

L'histoire est très bien et l'amitié entre l'animal et l'enfant fonctionne parfaitement, mais tout le reste est à chier, les contrôles, la caméra , l'IA, framerate asthmatique, lumières saturées, environnements trop sombres, redondants, et ce malgré un dernier patch de 800 Mo. C'est indigne des studio Sony et surtout une très mauvaise exploitation de la ps4.

Le jeu sera sans doute super (du moins on l'espère) quand il sortira en version remasterisé sur PS5.  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Toi t'as pas joué à Shadow of the Colossus. Last Guardian est une prouesse technique à côté.

----------


## banditbandit

Ah mais clairement SOC j'y toucherai pas, enfin pas tout de suite c'est sur.

----------


## schouffy

Tu es allé au bout de The Last Guardian ? Car il y a des moments détestables ou rageants, mais à la fin j'en garde quand même un super souvenir.

----------


## Baynie

C'était si horrible que ça SotC? Je l'avais fini à l'époque sur PS2 ça m'avait pas choqué plus que ça.

----------


## banditbandit

Mais oui c'est pour ça que je dis que c'est du gâchis, figure toi que j'ai même réussi à coincer la cage dans laquelle j'étais enfermé pas moyen de la déplacer et évidemment pas d'aide possible de qui tu sais... Avec le systéme de save à la con j'ai cru que c'était mort...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Hippolyte

Homefront : The revolution (ainsi que ses 3 DLC) : Le jeu a eu une histoire compliquée : plusieurs changements d'éditeurs, des risques d'annulations, une petite équipe sur le jeu... Ça ne lui a pas réussi, le jeu était sorti dans un état lamentable. Depuis, malgré le bide commercial, il a été patché : le jeu est stable, bien optimisé, même si il garde un côté "non fini" sur de nombreux points.
Moi je suis arrivé après le bordel, j'avais acheté le jeu à 6€, eh bien je ne les regrette pas. Le jeu est plutôt bon; bourré de défauts et surtout d'absences qui se font ressentir, mais il a suffisamment de qualité sous le coude pour se faire pardonner.
Le jeu est divisé en zones : chaque zone a des sortes d'avant-postes ennemis qu'on peut conquérir, et de grosses bases qu'on peut aussi conquérir. On débloque les autres zones en faisant les missions principales. On peut retourner dans les autres zones par le biais d'un hub, mais je ne l'ai jamais fait :  le jeu est un certes un open-world, mais on comprend très vite que ce serait franchement une mauvaise idée de le jouer de manière "completionniste". (Quel mot  :tired: ) Je me suis concentré sur les missions principales, qui de toutes manières ne brillent pas spécialement d'originalité puisqu'elles consistent à conquérir des points précis. Ça me semble être la bonne manière de jouer : les zones restent dangereuses, les ennemis nombreux.
Globalement, le jeu va alterner zone rouge et zone jaune. Zone rouge = zone de guerre. Les résistants se frittent avec les Norkos (nord-coréens donc). Les ennemis tirent à vue, blabla. Les zones jaunes elles sont plus marrantes, ce sont les zones occupées où vivent des civils. Là, les Norkos ne tirent pas à vue mais connaissent notre tête, on ne doit donc jamais être trop proche d'eux. Le but dans ces zones est généralement de remplir quelques objectifs (trouver une planque etc) puis de monter l'engouement à 100%. L'engouement, c'est pousser les civils à l'insurrection, et pour ça, faut entretenir l'insécurité. Vous vous baladez donc en ville, évitez les contrôles de Norkos, les caméras et les patrouilles, et à l'occasion, des objectifs se proposent : assassiner un collaborateur, attaquer un convoi, ce genre de choses que vous pouvez faire ou pas.  On va donc tendre des embuscades, planter des couteaux et des bombes, tout faire péter puis partir en courant en semant les Norkos dans les ruelles. Et plus l'engouement augmente, plus l'ambiance vire à l'émeute : au bout d'un moment des gens prennent à parti les Norkos, qui eux-mêmes reçoivent des renforts. Une fois l'engouement au max, on lance l'insurrection (et on doit prendre un lieu quelconque).

Le jeu est rapide, brutal : on court, pose des explosifs, fait tout péter, on se planque, on snipe, et on se sauve parmi les ruelles pour les zones jaunes, dans les décombres pour les zones rouges... Le respawn est très rapide, mais c'est tant mieux : on n'est pas fait pour rester sur place et les maps sont assez grandes pour ne jamais repasser deux fois au même endroit dans un court laps de temps.
Certaines zones ont une ambiance vraiment chouette. La zone des collabos, propre et riche qui va tomber en décrépitude au fur et à mesure de nos actions, ou une vieille zone de guerre gazée complétement dévastée qui a de gros accents de Stalker. Avec un cycle météo et jour/nuit en prime qui crée de très chouettes moments.

Je n'ai pas cherché à conquérir d'avant-postes, sauf quelques uns à des endroits intéressants, qui permet ainsi d'avoir un endroit où se ravitailler ou recruter des résistants pour nous suivre et de souffler. Pour le reste, c'était toujours terrain hostile. Et quand on se fait prendre en chasse par un de ces dirigeables, avec le son bien caractéristique qui donne l'alerte, ça crée de la tension.
D'ailleurs, Hud modulable, on peut donc retirer cross-hair, minimap et compagnie.

Les DLC sont très scriptées, et surtout très court. A moins d'une heure chaque, ils offrent de chouettes situations et c'est assez court pour que le côté couloir ne rendent pas le tout chiant. Le dernier se passe en pleine nature, ça change et c'est pas mal.

17h où je me suis éclaté à faire de la guérilla, du sabotage de caméras avec un coupe-boulon, d'embuscades contre des convois et d'assassinats de traîtres, avant de courageusement fuir.
Et dernière petite chose, mais l'OST est vraiment pas mal.

Au fait, il est à 7,19€ avec season pass sur l'ex bundlestars https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ho...fighter-bundle
Allez, pourquoi ne pas lui donner sa chance ?  :Emo:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Toi t'as pas joué à Shadow of the Colossus. Last Guardian est une prouesse technique à côté.


 ::huh:: 

SOTC c'était une prouesse technique. Pour ça que ça tournait à 15 fps sur ps2.
Last Guardian par contre il a accusé son age et son développement chaotique dés sa sortie.





> Ah mais clairement SOC j'y toucherai pas, enfin pas tout de suite c'est sur.


Tu peux mais sur ps3 seulement.

----------


## Zodex

> Au fait, il est à 7,19€ avec season pass sur l'ex bundlestars https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ho...fighter-bundle
> Allez, pourquoi ne pas lui donner sa chance ?


Il est surtout gratuit sur Steam pendant tout le week-end !

----------


## Kaede

> C'était si horrible que ça SotC?


Le jeu non, le framerate, oui. Mais vu que le jeu ne demande pas de réactions très rapide c'est juste le confort visuel qui souffre, la jouabilité, ça va.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Homefront : The revolution (ainsi que ses 3 DLC) (...)
> Au fait, il est à 7,19€ avec season pass sur l'ex bundlestars https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ho...fighter-bundle
> Allez, pourquoi ne pas lui donner sa chance ?


Ton retour m'a bien donné envie, mais le truc qui me coupe la chique à chaque fois, c'est la taille du jeu (avec ses DLC): 67.6 Gb

Faut que je libère du merdier de mon SSD...

----------


## schouffy

> SOTC c'était une prouesse technique. Pour ça que ça tournait à 15 fps sur ps2.


On peut s'accorder sur le fait que c'était très, trop ambitieux pour une si petite console, mais dire qu'un truc qui tourne à 15 fps est une prouesse technique je comprend pas.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ben comme GTAV sur old gen, tu peux optimiser tant que tu veux et avoir tout le temps du monde, si ta console peut pas elle peut pas. Et pourtant ça tourne.
Au delà de l'aspect graphique t'avais des trucs jamais utilisés sur de la ps2, même rarement aujourd'hui en fait, comme les animations procédurales.

Last Guardian c'est juste cassé de partout (c'est pas moche par contre  :tired:  de la fin ps3 quoi) et c'est pas du au fait que c'est ambitieux.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> On peut s'accorder sur le fait que c'était très, trop ambitieux pour une si petite console, mais dire qu'un truc qui tourne à 15 fps est une prouesse technique je comprend pas.


Je propose cette vidéo:

----------


## RegisF

C'était quand même pas mal répétitif avec un univers assez vide finalement.

----------


## Dicsaw

Comme Ico, le vide c'était une volonté (la map très detaillée mais sans rien d'autres que des boss, le silence en dehors des combats).
A la base il devait même y avoir de la coop, ça aurait pû être cool, au détriment du sentiment de solitude.

----------


## CptProut

> C'était quand même pas mal répétitif avec un univers assez vide finalement.


On a pas du jouer au même jeux  :tired:

----------


## Sylla

*Wolfenstein the New Order*

J'attendais un pote qui devait acheter le dernier en même temps que moi, donc pour comparer les deux j'ai voulu tester ce wolfenstein, dont le dernier épisode que j'ai joué était un qui était sur ps2 et que j'ai totalement oublié depuis...Bref, c'est bien ou pas?
Oui et non. C'est jouissif de tuer des nazis à la chaîne, même si l'IA est con comme un balai sans manche, les combats sont bourrins, les armes cool et c'est rigolo de prendre un fusil dans la main gauche et le lance-patates dans la droite...ça c'est bon. Par contre, appuyer sur E pour ramasser le moindre truc, c'est très très super chiant, surtout en plein combat. Combats qui sont trop courts, ça se finit assez vite je trouve et manquent un peu de dynamisme, dans les déplacements, surtout: j'ai souvent trouvé que B.J ne courait pas bien vite...mon dernier fps c'était doom 2016 aussi, donc la comparaison n'est forcément pas en faveur de Wolf, mais en passant après, on sent le côté un peu pataud du perso.
 L'ambiance , elle, est au rendez-vous aussi et j'ai trouvé l'univers pas mal foutu du tout. Mais je regrette qu'on ne puisse pas un peu plus l'explorer, voir ce qu'est le monde sous domination nazie: par exemple dans Londres ou sur la base lunaire qu'on visite trop vite. C'est dommage. Quant à la narration, c'est chaud et froid. Autant les cutscenes sont de qualité et pour certaines bien dans le ton, autant le jeu se prend vraiment trop au sérieux quand il met en scène les pensées de BJ sur la guerre qu'elle est moche et c'est triste parce qu'il y a des morts tout ça... c'est complètement décalé avec le côté WTF du reste du jeu et en plus, ça casse pas mal le rythme parce qu'en plus des cutscenes, on a des phases pas très intéressantes, style dans le QG: "va chercher ce truc la haut, ah ben merde c'est machin qui l'a pris, oups je l'ai fait tomber dans l'eau tu veux bien le récupérer". Mouairf... 

Au final, c'était pas mal mais décevant: ça aurait pu être tellement mieux! Et sans tout chambouler, c'est juste une accumulation de petits défauts qui rendent l'ensemble moins goûteux. J'espère qu'ils ont changé un peu pour le 2 (sauf le coup de ramasser les objets avec E, en 2017 et après doom, sérieux....y a pas d'excuses).

----------


## Baynie

On peut pas nier que SotC soit vide. Mais est-ce que c est un problème en soit? Quand on voit maintenant tous les OW remplis ras la gueule de trésors, tours à escalader ou autre. Moi je trouve que le vide de SotC c est un avantage. Ca permet de se ballader sur la carte sans être emmerder par des objectifs secondaires nuls. 

Par contre répétitif là non, chaque colosse est unique. C est beaucoup moins répétitif que les tours et même les quêtes dans assassins Creed

----------


## RegisF

> On a pas du jouer au mime jeux


tu veux dire un boss rushe où les boss sont des puzzles à résoudre ? J'ai abandonné à la moitié.
Attention, c'est super cool, l'univers est beau (même s'il est trop vide à mon goût) mais j'ai regardé la fin sur youtube.

----------


## schouffy

Non c'est pas un problème pour le jeu, c'est un parti pris.
Là où je dis que c'est pas une prouesse technique, c'est que des jeux plus beaux tournaient mieux sur la console (les God of War, MGS 2 et 3,..). Certes c'est un open world mais il est pas très détaillé, il n'y a aucune interaction et aucune IA à gérer (sauf les colosses mais qui n'existent pas dans l'open world, leur apparition est scriptée lorsqu'on arrive à des endroits spécifiques).
Je regarderai la vidéo pour avoir plus d'infos mais arriver à faire un truc aussi vide qui rame autant pour moi on est loin de la prouesse.

----------


## Kaede

Le niveau de détail était largement au-dessus de la moyenne dans SOTC, entre la distance de vue élevée (très élevée, même ?), les effets ras la tronche, le niveau de détail des colosses (le rendu de leur fourrure / de leurs poils aussi), les effets de particules etc. etc...
Après c'est vrai que le rendu a quelque chose de "froid" auquel on n'accroche pas forcément (je trouve que ça colle bien au jeu en tout cas).

----------


## Zerger

*GoNNER*

Trop facile ce jeu en fait...

----------


## Chan

*The Evil Within 2*

C'était très sympa, beaucoup mieux que le premier pour ma part (je l'avais abandonné au chapitre 10). 
La construction en monde semi-ouvert avec quelques quêtes secondaires, tout en restant assez dirigiste me plaît. On est pas là à se promener pendant des heures comme un abruti pour récupérer des collectibles et ça c'est un putain de miracle de nos jours. 
L'histoire est cool et le personnage de Stefano défonce. 

Le rythme est assez bien maîtrisé jusqu'au chapitre 13, par contre après c'est chiant jusqu'à la fin. 
On a quand même un boss de fin assez dégueulasse et niveau phase de jeu ça fait le taff mais c'est pas foufou. Après ça on a une séquence de shoot avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kidman

 complètement pourrie et inutile surtout. 
C'est dommage pour les quelques phases relou, sinon c'est vraiment un bon jeu.

----------


## Esotsm

*Edge* en 2h. Je ne me suis coltiné que les 45 niveaux officiels du Challenge de ce puzzle-game, pas les Extended parce que faut pas exagérer. L'angle de vue est assez relou et les commandes plutôt imprécises. Pas emballé donc mais terminé.

----------


## Kaede

> *GoNNER*
> 
> *Trop facile* ce jeu en fait...
> 
> http://0.media.dorkly.cvcdn.com/84/9...37b7851ef0.gif


Sérieusement ?
Par rapport à Nuclear Throne, sans doute, mais je suis loin de l'avoir fini du premier coup.

----------


## Zerger

J'étais ironique  ::P: 

Le jeu est plus injuste que difficile j'ai trouvé par contre.
Je préfère largement *DownWell* dans le même genre

----------


## Kaede

C'est assez différent, mais je suis du même avis  ::):

----------


## Louck

*Cuphead*

C'étais très fun. Les défis sont nombreux et variés, et m'ont offert une bonne expérience du jeu. Il y a de très bonne idées.

Le jeu n'est pas si compliqué que ca: Il demande surtout d'éviter de faire des erreurs. Les boss et leurs patterns s'apprennent facilement, et dès qu'on a la solution, tout devient plus simple.
D'ailleurs les erreurs en question, quand elles arrivent, elles sont parfaitement légitime. J'ai bien eu à un moment donné quelques bugs de hitbox ou un mur invisible, mais c'étais rare. Le reste des soucis sont surtout masqué par une très bonne direction artistique et des musiques de fous.

Je crois que j'ai joué 10h en tout, et mort 237 fois  ::ninja:: . Mais c'étais amplement suffisant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Terminé *VVVVV* en 2h (et 802 morts). :3 Bon, c'était sympa mais j'ai failli balancer ma manette plusieurs fois. 10ème jeu terminé de mon Backlog Challenge, plus que 65 (pour les jeux de moins de 10h).


Je suis un peu HS mais où trouve-t'on le topic du backlog challenge ?

J'ai appris son existence dans le dernier canard et c'est précisément ce qu'il me faut, pour arrêter de culpabiliser chaque fois que j'achète un AAA alors que ma bibliothèque est remplie ras la gueule.

----------


## Zerger

> C'est assez différent, mais je suis du même avis





> (le principal étant que malgré son système de combo, le jeu incite vraiment peu à prendre des risque, et la réussite à outrance -accumulation des runes- n'est pas récompensée)


Je te rejoins totalement là-dessus ! Des petits combos de 5 monstres tués rapportent autant qu'un gros combo.
Entre ça, les hitboxs chelous, le souci de lisibilité et la manip pour jetter son matos qui est juste là pour faire foirer des runs, je reste un peu mitigé.

M'enfin bon, j'ai réussi mon fun avec le bazooka et j'en suis pas peu fier tellement cette arme est un piège à cons !  ::P:

----------


## Esotsm

> Je suis un peu HS mais où trouve-t'on le topic du backlog challenge ?
> 
> J'ai appris son existence dans le dernier canard et c'est précisément ce qu'il me faut, pour arrêter de culpabiliser chaque fois que j'achète un AAA alors que ma bibliothèque est remplie ras la gueule.


Il est là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...ag-CPC!/page14 Mais je me fais mon propre challenge perso pour l'instant. Le prochain Backlog Challenge officiel aura lieu en janvier.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci  ::): .

----------


## Woulfo

Bioshock.

Toujours amoureux de Ken Levine.

 ::wub::

----------


## Haleks

> *GoNNER*
> 
> Trop facile ce jeu en fait...
> 
> http://0.media.dorkly.cvcdn.com/84/9...37b7851ef0.gif


Vais ptêt passer pour un noob, mais c'est tiré de quel jeu l'image?

----------


## Zerger

::O: 

Jim Raynor!!!!!!

Starcraft 2 !!!!!!!!

 :Vibre:

----------


## DeadFish

Non.

----------


## Orkestra

> Il est là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...ag-CPC!/page14 Mais je me fais mon propre challenge perso pour l'instant. Le prochain Backlog Challenge officiel aura lieu en janvier.


Plus précisément, il aura lieu en février mais on commencera les inscriptions mi-janvier  :;):

----------


## Zerger

> Non.


Bien vu !

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Resident evil 7 dlc Not a hero* :  Mouais, est-ce que cela valait le coup d'un tel report ? Les environnements sont certes nouveaux mais il ne s'agit que de 3 couloirs et un boss. L'histoire tient en une ligne : Lucas manque à l'appel, Redfield va le chercher. Rien de plus. C'est pas honteux, ni même vilain mais en prenant extrêmement mon temps (j'ai fais plusieurs fois deux couloirs que j'avais nettoyé pour rien) le jeu a été fini en 1h20.
Il me reste "end of zoe"

----------


## banditbandit

*Journey* 

Une chouette balade, un jeu plutôt contemplatif voir très contemplatif, c'est très bien réalisé la DA me plait beaucoup et la musique qui l'accompagne me poursuit encore...  :Emo: 

C'est difficile d'expliquer ce qu'est ce jeu et même si c'en est un ou si c'est une expérience, peut-être les deux, mais si vous avez une playstation jetez y un œil ne serait-ce que par curiosité.

----------


## Cannes

*Doki Doki Litterature Club.
*
 :WTF:   ::wub::

----------


## Chan

> *Journey* 
> 
> Une chouette balade, un jeu plutôt contemplatif voir très contemplatif, c'est très bien réalisé la DA me plait beaucoup et la musique qui l'accompagne me poursuit encore... 
> 
> C'est difficile d'expliquer ce qu'est ce jeu et même si c'en est un ou si c'est une expérience, peut-être les deux, mais si vous avez une playstation jetez y un œil ne serait-ce que par curiosité.






L'apothéose  ::love:: 
La séquence de jeu avec cette musique, tu sens la puissance du truc, c'est magnifique. A partir de 3.15 ça me donne des frissons.

----------


## Zodex

Un copié/collé du topic de SOMA : 

Bon ben voila, fini SOMA.

PUTAIN MAIS QUEL JEU.

Enfin un jeu ou les choix que l'on fait n'impactent pas le personnage que l'on joue, la fin de l'histoire, ou une jauge quelconque dans une feuille de statistique, mais le joueur lui-même, ses tripes et sa conscience. C'est tellement plus intéressant de jouer à un jeu tel que celui-ci, un jeu qui n'a qu'une seule fin, mais qui marque le joueur par ses actions, qu'un jeu qui propose plusieurs dénouements en fonction de choix parfois vides de sens, ou tellement superficiels et artificiels.

Et le travail sonore sérieux. Dans 

Spoiler Alert! 


les abysses

, j'avais l'impression d'être dans un album de Lustmord.  :Bave: 

Je regrette juste la présence des monstres, qui n'apportent rien, j'ai trouvé bien plus marquant les coques vides, prostrées et/ou apathiques que l'on croise de temps en temps., que ces créatures à la démarche parfois ridicule, avec lesquelles on ne fait que jouer à cache-cache. Mais ils restent rares, et en aucun cas leur présence ne gâche un tel chef-d'oeuvre.

Je ne vois pas comment vous convaincre de tester SOMA avec des mots, alors simplement, ACHETEZ-LE !  ::lol::

----------


## Nono

Il y a des choix à faire dans SOMA ?

----------


## Zodex

> Il y a des choix à faire dans SOMA ?


Oui, des choix qui n'ont AUCUN impacts sur l'histoire ou la suite des événements.

----------


## Zerger

Est-ce que SOMA t'a fait peur?

----------


## Zodex

> Est-ce que SOMA t'a fait peur?


Il y a un ou deux jump-scares au début, donc avec un casque t'es obligé de sursauter. Puis ensuite, un ou deux passages (pas plus) qui mettent la pression comme pouvaient le faire certains passages des Penumbra ou Amnesia (des machins qui rodent autour de toi, voir qui te poursuivent). Mais peur, non. Je suis passé par beaucoup d'états - extase, curiosité, pitié, dégoût, empathie, stupeur, malaise, incertitude, et j'en passe, mais pas la peur. C'est ce qui te fait hésiter sur l'achat ?

----------


## Zerger

Ah non non non, c'est juste que je l'ai recommandé un paquet de fois à des canards trouillards  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

:^_^:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Est-ce que SOMA t'a fait peur?


SOMA m'a souvent mis bien mal à l'aise, je pense surtout parce qu'il propose une angoisse différente de celle que l'on voit (trop) souvent. Après c'est très subjectif tout ça.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'ai fini le premier DLC de Borderlands, *The Zombie Island of Dr Ned*. Sympa, mais j'ai ma dose de Borderlands en fait. Je trouve le loot un peu trop laborieux (difficile de comparer, plein de brol et peu de trucs intéressants). J'ai lancé le 2ème DLC (Mad Moxxi's Underdome), mais c'est juste des vagues d'ennemis, rien d'intéressant. Je vais donc en rester là avec Borderlands premier du nom.

----------


## Grogro

> Bioshock.
> 
> Toujours amoureux de Ken Levine.


P'tite question en passant.

T'as joué à la version remastered ? pas de crash random ?

Je viens de finir le 2, (ah) que j'ai kiffé. Mais les crashs par ci par là m'ont un peu brouté.

----------


## zorglub1422

La campagne de Dawn of War 2, suivie de celle de Chaos Rising, le tout en difficulté max (Primarque).

Ah qu'elle est bonne cette campagne solo, pour toute cette partie gestion de l'équipement, et customisation des skills de tes sbires. Corps à corps, pas corps à corps, choix de l'attaque, résistance, et je prends qui pour cette mission, de la furtivité, du fire power etc... Le tout étant gratifiant.

Pour être honnête, à sa sortie, j'étais déçu par ce faible nombre d'unités en jeu, mais la partie RPG rattrape vraiment bien le tout.

----------


## Supergounou

*STASIS* (2015)



Point'n click. Vaisseau dans l'espace, manipulations génétiques, pas bien.

Énorme déception, peut-être en attendais-je trop vu les retours que j'en avais eu. En dehors de l'ambiance, très correcte, tout est catastrophique.

Techniquement, c'est une honte. Pas d'option (bloqué en 800x600), c'est moche, illisible, les tableaux sont des bouillis de pixels désordonnés dans lesquels je n'arrive rien à distinguer. Pathfinding complètement à la ramasse, des freezes, des bugs, des lenteurs. J'ai eu l'impression de jouer à un p'n'c de la seconde moitié des années 90, honteux.

L'univers et l'histoire, c'est du repompé de nombreuses œuvres. Aucune originalité, tout est convenu, prévisible. En gros: c'est Dead Space en point'n click. Il y a même un Cutter Plasma!

Les énigmes: en fait il n'y a pas d'énigme. Et pourtant le jeu est tellement difficile que j'ai dû aller check une soluce par 4x! Difficile, déjà car illisible. On ne sait quoi faire, on ne sait pas avec quoi interagir, on passe à côté d'objets (pas de surexposition des objets interactifs dans un pointnclick en 2015, sérieux?), on rate des sorties. Le pire, c'est que le jeu détruit les codes de gameplay qu'il impose au joueur! Par exemple, on comprend vite qu'on ne peut pas interagir avec les objets qui changent le curseur en forme de main (oui je sais, déjà ça c'est bizarre), ces objets ne sont là que pour le lore. Puis, au milieu de l'aventure, on ne sait pourquoi, mais il faut interagir avec un de ces objets! Et je ne cite que cet exemple, mais ce n'est malheureusement pas le seul, loin de là.

J'ai vraiment dû me forcer pour le finir, j'avais envie de connaitre le fin mot de l'histoire, savoir pourquoi tant de gens ont aimé ce jeu, pourquoi il a été aussi bien noté. Finalement, ce fut l'enfer pendant 8h, mais pas pour les bonnes raisons. Et cette fin de merde...

----------


## M.Rick75

J'avais eu le même ressenti concernant *Stasis*. La note dans Canard PC (je crois que c'était Maria Kalash) a provoqué après coup une grosse incompréhension. Si ce n'est le look du héros qui rappelle (c'est voulu) celui de Sanitarium, c'était bien-bien naze.

----------


## Baynie

Même avis sur Stasis, je comprends vraiment pas les bonnes notes de ce jeu (8/10 sur Gamekult je crois). 
Les graphismes sont tellement mauvais que certaines scènes deviennent incompréhensibles.

Le scénario est vraiment bateau: 

Spoiler Alert! 


le méchant scientifique est vraiment la caricature du savant fou mégalomanique

.

----------


## parpaingue

J'avais été très déçu aussi, comme vous je n'ai pas compris la réception critique du jeu.
A un moment j'ai perdu une demi-heure juste parce que je ne voyais pas une sortie sur un écran 

Spoiler Alert! 


(dans l'étage avec la végétation).


Puis se taper les 300 logs de 12 pages chacun pour du Santa Barbara-chez-caricature-land c'est incroyablement pénible. Le pire étant qu'on ne peut pas trop les zapper parce que y a quelques (rares) indices dedans pour les "énigmes".

----------


## Baynie

Oui les logs sont horribles.
Le pire c'est qu'ils ne servent à rien au niveau du lore, vu qu'ils s'arrêtent tous exactement au même moment: dès que les monstres apparaissent.
Alors c'est logique que les gens arrêtent de raconter leur vie quand les monstres apparaissent, mais au bout du 10e journal, t'en as marre qu'on te raconte des histoires qui ne t'apprendront rien sur la menace que tu affrontes en ce moment.

----------


## schouffy

(9/10 sur GK).
J'ai trouvé ça vraiment pas terrible non plus, à tous les niveaux.

----------


## KaiN34

Oui mais est ce qu'il y a de bonnes blagues dans ce jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baynie

> (9/10 sur GK).
> .


La voilà ta blague sur ce jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

Pendant que j'y pense, ne touchez pas non plus à *Cayne*, le prequel/side-story de Stasis. Même si il est gratos. Je me le suis infligé parce qu'il était gratos, sensé être "encore meilleur" que Stasis et "révéler" des trucs.
Pour répondre vite: oui il est gratos, non et non. Point positif: c'est bien plus court. Point négatif: le reste. Y a même un écran "hub" au milieu que le perso met littéralement 2 minutes à traverser...à chaque fois...plein de fois...
Le twist de fin est aussi gros comme une maison et bien mauvais.

----------


## sebarnolds

Ah bon, vous me faites peur là...

----------


## Supergounou

> A un moment j'ai perdu une demi-heure juste parce que je ne voyais pas une sortie sur un écran 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (dans l'étage avec la végétation).
> 
> .


Han putain mais la même !  ::o:

----------


## azruqh

> *STASIS* (2015)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Énorme déception, peut-être en attendais-je trop vu les retours que j'en avais eu. En dehors de l'ambiance, très correcte, tout est catastrophique.





> J'avais eu le même ressenti concernant *Stasis*. La note dans Canard PC (je crois que c'était Maria Kalash) a provoqué après coup une grosse incompréhension. Si ce n'est le look du héros qui rappelle (c'est voulu) celui de Sanitarium, c'était bien-bien naze.





> Même avis sur Stasis, je comprends vraiment pas les bonnes notes de ce jeu (8/10 sur Gamekult je crois).





> J'ai trouvé ça vraiment pas terrible non plus, à tous les niveaux.


Hébé. Moi qui le guettais... Vous m'avez bien calmé là. Ben... merci j'imagine.

----------


## Supergounou

> Hébé. Moi qui le guettais... Vous m'avez bien calmé là. Ben... merci j'imagine.


Peut-être ai-je eu un bon pif, mais j'ai réussi à attendre qu'il soit en bundle avant de craquer. 2 ans d'attente. Du coup je ne regrette pas vraiment mon achat, 5€ avec 4 autres jeux c'est pas la mort, et au moins j'ai pu me faire mon propre avis dessus. Si jamais tu le vois à vraiment pas cher, ça peut valoir tout de même le coup, histoire de limiter les remords.

En tous cas, c'est vrai que tout ces retours négatifs collant au mien me rassurent, pendant que je jouais je me demandais sincèrement si je n'avais pas de la merde dans le cerveau.

----------


## azruqh

> Peut-être ai-je eu un bon pif, mais j'ai réussi à attendre qu'il soit en bundle avant de craquer. 2 ans d'attente. Du coup je ne regrette pas vraiment mon achat, 5€ avec 4 autres jeux c'est pas la mort, et au moins j'ai pu me faire mon propre avis dessus. Si jamais tu le vois à vraiment pas cher, ça peut valoir tout de même le coup, histoire de limiter les remords.
> 
> En tous cas, c'est vrai que tout ces retours négatifs collant au mien me rassurent, pendant que je jouais je me demandais sincèrement si je n'avais pas de la merde dans le cerveau.


Autant la qualité de l'histoire, de la fin, tout ça, c'est très subjectif et ça pourra toujours se discuter. Autant les problèmes, très objectifs, eux, de basse résolution, d'image peu lisible, de _freezes_, de bugs... ça aurait tendance à me faire tomber les cheveux. Donc oui, au mieux, j'attendrai une grosse baisse de prix (je crois qu'il était à -66% l'été dernier). Au pire, c'est pas la mort, j'ai déjà de quoi m'amuser dans mon _backlog_.

----------


## schouffy

Le truc cool c'est que si au bout de 30 minutes tu trouves ça pourri, tu peux arrêter car ça s'améliorera pas. Donc la perte de temps est limitée.

----------


## Esotsm

*Nimbus* en 3h. J'ai cru que j'allais l'envoyer balader à quelques reprises mais la campagne se fait bien. Beaucoup plus compliqué de le terminer à 100% par contre d'autant plus que j'ai trouvé les contrôles assez relou. 12 jeux terminés en 16 jours depuis le début de mon backlog challenge perso. On relâche pas l'effort.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Autant la qualité de l'histoire, de la fin, tout ça, c'est très subjectif et ça pourra toujours se discuter. Autant les problèmes, très objectifs, eux, de basse résolution, d'image peu lisible, de _freezes_, de bugs... ça aurait tendance à me faire tomber les cheveux. Donc oui, au mieux, j'attendrai une grosse baisse de prix (je crois qu'il était à -66% l'été dernier). Au pire, c'est pas la mort, j'ai déjà de quoi m'amuser dans mon _backlog_.


En ce moment si t'attends juste un peu plus y'a même des chances qu'il finisse par être donné  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> *Nimbus* en 3h. J'ai cru que j'allais l'envoyer balader à quelques reprises mais la campagne se fait bien. Beaucoup plus compliqué de le terminer à 100% par contre d'autant plus que j'ai trouvé les contrôles assez relou. 12 jeux terminés en 16 jours depuis le début de mon backlog challenge perso. On relâche pas l'effort. 
> https://static.giantbomb.com/uploads...60-nimbus1.png


Ah c'était cool, Nimbus.

----------


## Kl4w

> Hébé. Moi qui le guettais... Vous m'avez bien calmé là. Ben... merci j'imagine.


Je me rajoute à la liste de ceux qui ont été déçus et n'ont pas compris les notes.
Dans le même style (P&C "facile"), je ne peux que conseiller toute la série des Blackwell !

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Valley* fini en quelques heures à peine (ptet 5), la balade était franchement réussie, surtout si on prend le temps de lire les quelques notes qui épaississent la narration audio et vidéo. Level design conçu pour procurer du fun, quelques ennemis mais on est plutôt sur du walking simulator : linéaire, aérien, quasiment aucune difficulté. Il se renouvelle bien en termes d'ambiance, on ne souffre pas trop de répétitivité.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Valley* fini en quelques heures à peine (ptet 5), la balade était franchement réussie, surtout si on prend le temps de lire les quelques notes qui épaississent la narration audio et vidéo. Level design conçu pour procurer du fun, quelques ennemis mais on est plutôt sur du walking simulator : linéaire, aérien, quasiment aucune difficulté. Il se renouvelle bien en termes d'ambiance, on ne souffre pas trop de répétitivité.


Merci pour ton retour, ça donne envie. Ah, _si l'icône Valley_ était sur mon compte Steam, j'aurais cliqué dessus  ::):

----------


## Zerger

*Doki Doki Literature Club*

Je savais que ce n'était pas un banal visual novel, mais j'ai quand même baissé ma garde et le jeu m'a retourné comme une crêpe !



Bref faut y jouer, c'est unique  ::wub::  Le nouvel Undertale  :Vibre:

----------


## Dark Fread

Hé bah, je viens de finir Layers of Fear et c'était vachement cool. 
Par contre, c'est à se demander pourquoi il n'y a pas d'édition VR vu les artifices horrifiques utilisés (surtout le coup du décor-qui-change-quand-tu-le-regardes-pas, un procédé qui m'avait émerveillé sur l'expérience VR 'SightLine : The Chair').

----------


## FoxDy

> *Doki Doki Literature Club*
> 
> Je savais que ce n'était pas un banal visual novel, mais j'ai quand même baissé ma garde et le jeu m'a retourné comme une crêpe !
> 
> http://www.wwe.fr/binaries/content/g...e%3Anewsteaser
> 
> Bref faut y jouer, c'est unique  Le nouvel Undertale


Tous ces commentaires ultra-positifs sur ce jeu.  ::O:  Ils font à la fois envie et peur. C'est puissant à ce point ? Parce qu'aux premiers abords ça semble très "mignon" tout ça. 
Mmh, maintenant j'hésite... alors que je serais clairement passé à côté sans ton poste, là.

----------


## znokiss

> *Valley* fini en quelques heures à peine (ptet 5), la balade était franchement réussie, surtout si on prend le temps de lire les quelques notes qui épaississent la narration audio et vidéo. Level design conçu pour procurer du fun, quelques ennemis mais on est plutôt sur du walking simulator : linéaire, aérien, quasiment aucune difficulté. Il se renouvelle bien en termes d'ambiance, on ne souffre pas trop de répétitivité.





> Merci pour ton retour, ça donne envie. Ah, _si l'icône Valley_ était sur mon compte Steam, j'aurais cliqué dessus


Je suis dedans en ce moment et je confirme : très belle balade dans un décors travaillé, artifice intéressant 

Spoiler Alert! 


si tu meurs, tu fais mourir la nature autour de toi

, bonnes idées avec les upgrades progressives de la combinaison qui te donne de nouveaux mouvements au fur et à mesure.. (le grappin  ::wub:: ).
Bref, c'est linéaire et pas long mais c'est bien fait et ça dépayse.

----------


## Getz

> Hé bah, je viens de finir Layers of Fear et c'était vachement cool. 
> Par contre, c'est à se demander pourquoi il n'y a pas d'édition VR vu les artifices horrifiques utilisés (surtout le coup du décor-qui-change-quand-tu-le-regardes-pas, un procédé qui m'avait émerveillé sur l'expérience VR 'SightLine : The Chair').


Je l'ai commencé hier (pas encore fini), mais c'est exactement la réflexion que je me suis faite: c'est un jeu complètement fait pour la VR!

----------


## sebarnolds

Il est long, Layers of Fear ?

----------


## FrousT

> Il est long, Layers of Fear ?


Long je sais pas mais chiant oui, au bout de 2 portes et un tiroir ouvert je me suis senti sale et j'ai désinstallé dessuite...

----------


## schouffy

3 ou 4 heures si je me souviens bien.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je suis dedans en ce moment et je confirme : très belle balade dans un décors travaillé, artifice intéressant 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> si tu meurs, tu fais mourir la nature autour de toi
> 
> , bonnes idées avec les upgrades progressives de la combinaison qui te donne de nouveaux mouvements au fur et à mesure.. (le grappin ).
> Bref, c'est linéaire et pas long mais c'est bien fait et ça dépayse.


Il me dit de l'œil celui-la d'autant qu'il semble souvent en promo.

----------


## Zerger

> Tous ces commentaires ultra-positifs sur ce jeu.  Ils font à la fois envie et peur. C'est puissant à ce point ? Parce qu'aux premiers abords ça semble très "mignon" tout ça. 
> Mmh, maintenant j'hésite... alors que je serais clairement passé à côté sans ton poste, là.


C'est gratuit. Au pire, ca aura pris 2-3 heures de ton espèrance de vie.
Mais ouais, y'a de bonnes idées dedans, le jeu va plus loin que les autres visual novels.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Long je sais pas mais chiant oui, au bout de 2 portes et un tiroir ouvert je me suis senti sale et j'ai désinstallé dessuite...


Du jump scare sur rail sans aucune subtilité  :Gerbe: 
Y'a aucune mécanique intéressante, le coup des décors qui changent quand on les regarde pas, c'est sympa ponctuellement sauf que là c'est utilisé en permanence ! Du coup, c'est impossible de s'immerger vraiment dans le jeu.

Un jeu pour youtubeur, rien de plus.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Merci pour ton retour, ça donne envie. Ah, _si l'icône Valley_ était sur mon compte Steam, j'aurais cliqué dessus


Joli, on passerait presque à côté ^^
Blague à part j'ai vraiment trouvé les dévs inventifs, que ce soit le fonctionnement de la Vallée, le look steampunk, la fable écolo, le final apocalyptique, les lieux qui changent tout en étant dans une continuité globale, le côté expérience qui dérape, tout ça était très bien dosé et on sent un certain soin dans le map design ou même simplement les visuels des PNJ et de la police d'écriture, pour teinter le tout d'un petit côté années 40.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il me dit de l'œil celui-la d'autant qu'il semble souvent en promo.


Il était dans un bundle récent (pas le monthly) : le Nemesis 4 de Fanatical qui a expiré il y a 9 jours : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/nemesis-bundle-4
Avec un record de lowest vers les 5€, y a moyen de l'avoir pas trop cher. J'avais adoré A Story About My Uncle et c'est un des rares titres qui arrive à renouveler le plaisir de filer à travers des décors, il fait même quasiment mieux.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *Doki Doki Literature Club* parce que pas mal de gens m'ont hypé avec.

J'ai pas été retourné comme j'aurais dû l'être (j'en attendais sûrement trop) mais c'était vraiment bien et très intelligent. L'OST est vraiment bonne aussi, j'ai beaucoup aimé la chanson du générique de fin.

----------


## znokiss

> Long je sais pas mais chiant oui, au bout de 2 portes et un tiroir ouvert je me suis senti sale et j'ai désinstallé dessuite...


T'es allé voir layer.

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Long je sais pas mais chiant oui, au bout de 2 portes et un tiroir ouvert je me suis senti sale et j'ai désinstallé dessuite...


Il a pourtant l'air rigolo comme jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

C'est ce que je disais, un jeu pour youtubeurs.

----------


## schouffy

N'en faites pas trop, c'est pas original mais assez réussi pour autant.

----------


## Zerger

Autant réussi que A Machine for Pigs  :tired: 
Y'a beaucoup mieux dans le même genre je trouve.

----------


## FrousT

> Il a pourtant l'air rigolo comme jeu.


 ::lol::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> J'ai terminé *Doki Doki Literature Club* parce que pas mal de gens m'ont hypé avec.
> 
> J'ai pas été retourné comme j'aurais dû l'être (j'en attendais sûrement trop) mais c'était vraiment bien et très intelligent. L'OST est vraiment bonne aussi, j'ai beaucoup aimé la chanson du générique de fin.


Je reviens ce que j'ai dit, le jeu m'a retourné au final, vu que j'ai pas arrêté d'y penser de la journée  :Sweat: 

En fait, il a juste prit son temps pour faire son chemin dans mon esprit.

Une excellente expérience.

----------


## schouffy

Haha  ::XD::  le trigger à 4:30
Le mec se tue le jeu mais j'avoue que c'est drôle.

----------


## Sekigo Le Magnifique

> *Doki Doki Literature Club*
> 
> Je savais que ce n'était pas un banal visual novel, mais j'ai quand même baissé ma garde et le jeu m'a retourné comme une crêpe !
> 
> http://www.wwe.fr/binaries/content/g...e%3Anewsteaser
> 
> Bref faut y jouer, c'est unique  Le nouvel Undertale


Bravo, j'ai été hypé aussi suite à ce message. Comme le jeu est gratos, et que je n'avais jamais joué à un jeu de ce type, j'ai essayé et terminé.


Spoiler Alert! 


Sans trop spoiler. La fin était ultra-prévisible, sachant que j'étais sur mes gardes après ton message, mais le choix final était pas facile malgré tout, je me suis attaché contre mon gré. J'ai choisi un truc à contre-cœur, pour éviter la fin prévisible, alors que la raison me disait de faire ce que je n'ai pas fait. Sauf que le jeu est plus intelligent que moi, surtout quand on décide de revenir en arrière. J'ai vraiment l'impression de m'être fait niquer par l'auteur, chapeau l'artiste. La traceback putain...



Je le conseille aussi.

Edit: Ok, j'ai relancé une nouvelle partie. Sérieusement, tenez compte des avertissements en début de partie. Si vous êtes sensible, ne jouez pas à ce jeu.


Spoiler Alert! 


Ça commence à devenir creepy là. Par petites touches. La musique qui est légèrement désaccordée, le plan de caméra de la classe qui est aussi légèrement désaxé... Je m'en suis pas rendu compte tout de suite, j'avais un sentiment de malaise que je ne comprenais pas. J'arrête pour ce soir.

----------


## Zerger

Ok tu l'as pas encore fini donc  ::P:  Tu vois que ca n'est pas si prévisible que ca  :;): 
On va dire que le jeu est vraiment fini quand tu l'auras désinstaller.

----------


## LaitLucratif

Toujours sur Doki Doki, quelques infos sur les fichiers cachés du jeu : https://www.reddit.com/r/visualnovel...to_it_than_we/

----------


## leeoneil

Très rapidement sur Doki Doki, j'ai survolé trois screen, je le sens pas mais les retours cryptiques sur le jeu m'intriguent.
C'est pas un simulateur de drague où on va se retrouver avec des filles à poil j'espère ?
On peut le lancer sans risque avec la belle famille à côté ?  :tired:

----------


## CptProut

> Très rapidement sur Doki Doki, j'ai survolé trois screen, je le sens pas mais les retours cryptiques sur le jeu m'intriguent.
> C'est pas un simulateur de drague où on va se retrouver avec des filles à poil j'espère ?
> On peut le lancer sans risque avec la belle famille à côté ?


Oui l’intérêt est ailleurs  ::):

----------


## Momock

Je crois que ce serait mieux sans la belle famille, quand-même...

----------


## Zerger

Si les filles finissaient a poil, le jeu ne serait pas gratos et aurait deja ete recommande par Baalim  :;): 
Bon cest cool, la hype progresse doucement mais surement

----------


## akaraziel

Vous avez tellement réussi à me hyper avec Doki Doki machin que je viens de dl le jeu dans la foulée.  ::O: 

Il dure 2-3 heures c'est ça ?

----------


## schouffy

> Bon cest cool, la hype progresse doucement mais surement


Plus dure sera la chute.

----------


## Metalink

Ca a l'air intéressant  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

> Vous avez tellement réussi à me hyper avec Doki Doki machin que je viens de dl le jeu dans la foulée. 
> 
> Il dure 2-3 heures c'est ça ?


Ouais par la

----------


## Sekigo Le Magnifique

Moi, il m'a duré un peu plus longtemps. Je viens de le finir, là, c'est sûr. C'était.... chouette ? Je ne sais pas trop.
Une expérience originale en tout cas. J'étais bien parano à la fin et je suis content qu'il se soit terminé. Jamais alterné autant le alt+tab...

Attention, une question, qui spoil méchamment (et qui casse toute la mécanique de jeu) : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ça vaut le coup de se casser la tête à décrypter les images ? Un des textes est en base64, donc facile à décrypter. Mais le reste... M'enfin, j'imagine qu'il y en a qui l'ont déjà fait sur le net.

----------


## akaraziel

Y'a tout sur le reddit posté plus haut.

Bon moi je n'ai tenu qu'une heure environ (jusqu'au 

Spoiler Alert! 


deuxième poème

 en gros), se farcir tout le bordel kawai avant que ça devienne intéressant, ça a fini par me gonfler et je finissais par ne plus lire les dialogues, sans parler de la musique bien prise de tête.
Du coup j'ai été survoler le google doc qui résume l'histoire, fourni dans le reddit posté plus haut. Ouais ça a l'air cool, ingénieux, mais le début est vraiment, VRAIMENT trop long.

----------


## Esotsm

*"Shadowgrounds"* en 4h. Shooter sympathique qui ne casse vraiment pas des briques mais avec une bonne ambiance et un système de customisation des armes qui marche. Direction sa suite maintenant, Shadowgrounds Survivor.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *GTA V*, sur PC cette fois.

Bah c'était bien mais j'ai toujours cette terrible impression que le jeu se termine au moment où l'histoire commence vraiment.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai terminé *Doki Doki Literature Club* parce que pas mal de gens m'ont hypé avec.
> 
> J'ai pas été retourné comme j'aurais dû l'être (j'en attendais sûrement trop) mais c'était vraiment bien et très intelligent. L'OST est vraiment bonne aussi, j'ai beaucoup aimé la chanson du générique de fin.


Suite aux retours de cet homme, j'ai moi aussi fini *Doki Doki Literature Club*.

C'était bien. Bizarre, troublant et inattendu, mais très bon.

----------


## Haelnak

Suite à vos retours, j'ai également terminé* Doki Doki Literature Club*. 

Et c'était très bien, étrange voire glauque parfois, mais très réussi.

----------


## Zerger

_



			
				Un jeu pour les réunir tous...
			
		

_

----------


## Euklif

Vous commencez à m'intriguer également...
J'ai vu que c'était gratos donc je vais voir par moi même (y a l'air d'y avoir quand même beaucoup trop de "moe" vu de loin) mais c'est du genre long ou court?

----------


## Zerger

Personne ne te jugera pour avoir lu un visual novel  :;):

----------


## Euklif

Mais ils peuvent, c'est pas un soucis ^^. J'en ai déjà fait quelques un  :Indeed: .

----------


## Bobbin

Ayé, fini *Undertale*, toutes les fins, la True Pacifist et la Genocide. 24 heures de kiff dont je vais garder une empreinte indélébile. C'est peut-être mon jeu préféré, ever.



Spoiler Alert! 


Sans

 m'aura donné du fil à retordre (j'ai dû passer facile 5 heures rien que sur lui), mais c'était pas frustrant comme combat, j'ai bien kiffé  ::ninja::  

Les musiques, les personnages, l'univers, tout a une cohérence que je n'ai jamais rencontrée dans un autre jeu. Et c'est probablement parce que c'est l'œuvre d'un seul mec ou presque. Ça m'a rappelé ce que disait Astier sur les œuvres collectives/individuelles : 


(à 2min20)

Du coup comme on m'a dit qu'il y avait des similitudes, je vais enchainer avec Earthbound  :;):

----------


## Shapa

*AC:O* Jeu qui ne me faisait ni chaud ni froid, puis après avoir vu quelques vidéos et une promo a 39 balles sur PS4 je l'ai pris. 40 heures de jeu plus tard j'ai vraiment aimé. A part la fin un poil rushé (l'enchainement de boss sans queue ni tête) mais l'exploration, le monde et les personnages étaient bien cools. J'avais fini que le tout premier avant celui-là et ce fut une bonne surprise. Maintenant j'attaque FF12: Zodiac Age. 6 heures de jeux aujourd'hui, ça part pas mal  ::P:

----------


## akaraziel

Pour les jeux finis récemment : 

*Hollow Knight*, pour moi le best metroidvania ever depuis...Symphony of the Night. Super ambiance (OST, DA), gameplay simple mais efficace, juste ce qu'il faut de challenge (même si j'ai pas fait une certaine zone trop "Super Meat Boy like" à mon goût).

*Evil Within*, pas emballé au début mais finalement je me suis bien laissé prendre au jeu. Pas flippant mais assez stressant et bien dégueulasse. J'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'y voir une suite spirituelle à Resident Evil 4 tant ça lui ressemble (le côté tank en moins, et c'est tant mieux). Quelques défauts ceci dit : bestiaire pas super varié pour les ennemis de base, un scenario prévisible, et, surtout, un portage très moyen avec du stuttering en permanence très désagréable et parfois des chutes à 25fps après un mort ou cinématique (les fps revenant à la normale après un alt-tab).

----------


## Chan

Axiom Verge est meilleur comme Metroidvania. 
Là.

----------


## Cannes

Life is Strange BTS (episode 3) : J'ai fait qu'une des deux fins 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le mensonge 

 mais j'ai quand même l'impression que la fin est super rush. Le jeu en reste pas moins très cool, mais c'est comme si ils avaient mis la vitesse x1,5 pour la fin du jeu. 
Par contre deux gros reproches :


Spoiler Alert! 


 LE PERSONNAGE DE ELIOT ON M'EXPLIQUE ? On comprends qu'il aime Chloé mais la  :WTF:  Warren mais en pire 


Et j'ai vu des bugs un peu bizarres, notamment le fait que Chloé sautille sur place quand elle fait rien.

----------


## Chan

> Et j'ai vu des bugs un peu bizarres, notamment le fait que Chloé sautille sur place quand elle fait rien.


C'est pas un bug, elle a 

Spoiler Alert! 


 une mycose à l'entrejambe 

.

----------


## Zodex

Comme j'ai pas le temps de me mettre dans des gros jeux en ce moment, je joue à des jeux d'aventure et de simulateurs de marche. J'en ai donc fini deux récemment :

*Gone Home*. Le montage sonore n'est pas terrible, à part ça c'est sympa. J'y ai joué comme j'aurais pu lire une nouvelle, 1 ou 2 heures de découverte d'une maison retrouvée et d'une histoire familiale après un périple à l'étranger. Très intimiste, mais très bien écrit. Étonnamment ça m'a donné envie de jouer à Life is Strange, que je ne connais pas du tout, mais qui est à 5€ sur Steam en ce moment. 

*Dear Esther*. L'inverse. Aucun intérêt, on marche sur des sentiers à la con tandis que le narrateur raconte ses trucs pompeux et inintéressants, aucune envie d'exploration en raison de l'impossibilité d'accélérer la pas, tout ça sur des notes de piano et de violon chiantes comme le jeu.
Ah si, un truc marrant : après le deuxième écran de chargement, donc après être entré dans la cave, mon perso s'est mis à ramper (vue rapprochée du sol) hyper vite, voir à faire des énormes sauts en avant, comme un ver de terre avec un jetpack sur le dos. Très étrange, et très chiant, ça m'a fait chuter pas mal de fois. J'entendais pourtant bien les pas de mon perso... En faisant quelques tests, je me suis aperçu que ça m'arrivait uniquement quand j'appuyais une seconde fois sur "avant". J'ai donc fait le niveau des caves à une vitesse effarante, puis au prochain chargement la situation s'est rétablie.
Là ou un jeu comme *Ethan Carter* ou même *Gone Home* permet d'aller quand même un peu plus loin qu'une banale nouvelle en la vivant pleinement (parfois même de manière ludique), le fonctionnement même de *Dear Esther* n'apporte rien à la narration ou à l'histoire, je ne m'y suis senti ni acteur, ni spectateur, ni impliqué d'une quelconque manière que ce soit dans ce qui est pourtant une tragédie.
Bref, ce truc empreint de symbolisme prétentieux aurait du rester à l'état de mod expérimental. Heureusement que je ne l'ai acheté que 2 balles, ça m'aurait fait mal au cul de mettre dix balles pour ça.

----------


## Zerger

Fonce sur LIS, surtout à 5 euros !!

Si tu veux une petite ballade un peu plus intéractive, je te conseille A Story About My Uncle  :;): 
Ca se boucle malheureusement trop vite mais c'est apparement ce que tu recherches

----------


## Zodex

> Fonce sur LIS, surtout à 5 euros !!
> 
> Si tu veux une petite ballade un peu plus intéractive, je te conseille A Story About My Uncle 
> Ca se boucle malheureusement trop vite mais c'est apparement ce que tu recherches


Yep, LiS c'est acheté, A Story about my Uncle c'est pas trop plate-forme ? Je ne suis pas fan de ce genre (ni de grappin, contrairement à Pipo  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Zerger

Ouais c'est de la plate-forme, mais ca reste très facile. Et les sensations sont chouettes !

----------


## Cannes

> C'est pas un bug, elle a 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  une mycose à l'entrejambe 
> 
> .


 ::XD::

----------


## Ruadir

> *Dear Esther*. L'inverse. Aucun intérêt, on marche sur des sentiers à la con tandis que le narrateur raconte ses trucs pompeux et inintéressants, aucune envie d'exploration en raison de l'impossibilité d'accélérer la pas, tout ça sur des notes de piano et de violon chiantes comme le jeu.


Les gars qui ont commis *Dear Esther* ont fait *Everybody's gone to the Rapture* qui aurait pu être vraiment très bon si le personnage ne marchait pas à 2 à l'heure. 
Si tu aimes le genre : *What Remains of Edith Finch !*

Et par les créateurs de Gone Home, il y a *Tacoma* qui n'est pas trop mal.

----------


## Zodex

> Les gars qui ont commis *Dear Esther* ont fait *Everybody's gone to the Rapture* qui aurait pu être vraiment très bon si le personnage ne marchait pas à 2 à l'heure. 
> Si tu aimes le genre : *What Remains of Edith Finch !*
> 
> Et par les créateurs de Gone Home, il y a *Tacoma* qui n'est pas trop mal.


Je ne sais pas si j'aime le genre (c'est plutôt nouveau pour moi ces Walking Simulator, je suis plus axé point'n click), mais *Edith Finch* a l'air pas mal, en tout cas le test CPC fait envie. *TACOMA* aussi d'ailleurs.
Pour l'instant, je suis sur *Firewatch*.  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Bien entendu, tu as *Soma* dans ta whishlist ?

----------


## Anonyme220825

Refini *Splinter Cell*, c'est de la balle du jeu d'infiltration. Le recommencer ? bien sûr !  :Rock:

----------


## Zodex

> Bien entendu, tu as *Soma* dans ta whishlist ?


Je l'ai acheté et fini il y a peu, ça a été pour moi un énorme coup de coeur.

----------


## Ruadir

*Conarium* de *Zoetrope Interactive*
Terminé en 7 heures. 


Je suis très partagé sur ce jeu. Il y a du bon et du chiant.
Conarium est un walking simulator qui recèle en son sein quelques petites énigmes. 
L'histoire se déroule au sein d'un avant-poste scientifique paumé en Antarctique. On y incarne Franck, un membre de l’expédition, un anthropologue amnésique qui va devoir partir en quête de ses souvenirs oubliés.
Le jeu s'inscrit dans l'univers de Lovecraft et reprend à la virgule près, l'ambiance, le style et les idées des *Montagnes hallucinées*, il s'agit meme d'une sorte de suite officieuse, sauf que cela n'en fait pas forcément une très bonne histoire au sein d'un jeu vidéo. Celui qui connait bien Lovecraft, sera en terrain connu et ne sera jamais vraiment surpris du déroulement de l'intrigue. Celui qui ne connait pas l'auteur, ne bittera rien à ce qui se passe vu que le jeu ne fait aucun effort pour vraiment décrire l'horreur à la Lovecraft.
Cela n’empêche pas le jeu de disposer d'une écriture soignée. Mais c'est avant-tout un hommage au travail de l'auteur et seuls ceux qui seront familiers avec le langage et le style de Lovecraft seront vraiment "aux anges".  

L'ambiance est très bonne, ce savant mélange d'horreur, de mystère et d'aventure mais le tout n'arrive pas à tenir sur la longueur, la faute à un level-design inintéressant une fois passé la base et le manoir. Le jeu dispose d'un ventre mou fatal qui se résume à résoudre des énigmes sans intérêt dans une série de grottes vides. Cela se rattrape sur la fin mais le jeu offre tout de même un sentiment de déception.

Donc c'était sympathique mais sans plus. Si vous êtes fan de Lovecraft et en période de Soldes, il y a moyen de passer quelques bonnes heures devant.

PS : Le sound-design est bon mais conçu pour un casque audio, je déconseille l'utilisation d'enceintes.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Bien entendu, tu as *Soma* dans ta whishlist ?


Dans ta whiplist ?

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Je l'ai acheté et fini il y a peu, ça a été pour moi un énorme coup de coeur.


Pas du tout accroché à *SOMA*, le thème, le background, le gameplay. Jamais terminé, comme *Amnesia* d'ailleurs, pourtant il ne doit pas être très long.

----------


## parpaingue

Effectivement *Doki Doki Literature Club* c'est franchement intéressant.
J'ai notamment beaucoup aimé 

Spoiler Alert! 


les petites modifications musicales dissonnantes et les fichiers .txt qui poppent dans le répertoire du jeu.
Sayori qui se pend même si on ne laisse que son fichier à elle, c'est très drôle aussi si on aime l'humour noir (quel salaud ce dev  ::happy2:: )

----------


## Cannes

Perso dans DDLC le coup de 

Spoiler Alert! 


 la caméra qui tourne sur le côté

 je m'en suis apercu super tard.  :WTF:

----------


## Sao

> Perso dans DDLC


Ce sigle.  ::O:

----------


## Zerger

> Perso dans DDLC le coup de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  la caméra qui tourne sur le côté
> 
>  je m'en suis apercu super tard.


Bah moi je m'en suis pas apperçu  ::o:  Merde !

Apparement y'a aussi une petite surprise intégrée si le jeu détecte un logiciel de streaming lancé:


Spoiler Alert! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeSoc_VxPuo

----------


## ajcrou

Terminé The Technomancer.

Honnêtement, je ne sais pas quoi en penser.

Certes, l'histoire est sympathique quoique sans grande originalité (et la conclusion est assez mal mise en scène et manque de consistance), l'ambiance - décors assez réussit (quoique les cartes sont limités à des couloirs sans réelle vie avec des personnages immobiles et sans la moindre ligne de dialogue).

Par contre, à la fin j'ai terminé en difficulté facile car les aller-retour permanents dans des couloirs dans aucune vie, les adverses qui réapparaissent en continue (tuer 50 fois les mêmes bestioles ou soldats au même endroit, qu'il faut retourner visiter plusieurs dizaines de fois...). C'est prodigieusement gonflant.

Le système de montée en niveau m'a semblé assez vide, et pas l'impression de voir mon personnage progresser réellement dans les combats.

Et, pour un jeu produit par un studio français. OK, je veux bien accepter les voix en anglais pour des raisons économiques, mais le sous-titrage français était d'une médiocrité...

Probablement vite oublié.

----------


## Euklif

*Zelda Twilight Princess GC*..Tout les cœurs mais 59 spectres seulement (et je crois que je ne suis jamais arrivé a 60).
Tout est maîtrisé : les donjons sont long et bien pensés, l'exploration bien amené, les pnj ont des vrais gueules de vrais gens et pas de top modèle, les combats sont très sympas (même a dos de cheval), les indices sont présents mais pas martelés en permanence (voilà pourquoi les gens aiment Midonna et pas les autres sidekicks a la navi d'ailleurs), l'impression d'aventure au top avec un rythme maîtrisé... Même les mini-jeux ont la classe. Les seuls défauts que je vois ne concerne que le hub, très 'jeux vidéos' (et ça manque clairement de vie a notre époque), et les rubis qui coule un peu trop a flot pour être une récompense valable...

Mais du OoT en bien mieux, il n'en faut pas plus pour mon bonheur...

----------


## Maximelene

> Perso dans DDLC le coup de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  la caméra qui tourne sur le côté
> 
>  je m'en suis apercu super tard.


Je sais même pas de quoi tu parles !  ::o:

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Gorogoa*, excellent jeu de puzzle à base d'image dans lesquelles on peut zoomer et dézoomer. La DA est superbe, j'adore le style graphique et l'idée est très originale. J'ai passé un bon moment même si je le trouve un peu trop court et l'histoire très nébuleuse.

Un gif du concept vous expliquera mieux que moi le délire:



Le lien pour ceux qui veulent: http://store.steampowered.com/app/557600/Gorogoa/

----------


## Shapa

A normal lost phone. J'avais ça dans un bundle. Alors mouais, ok, je vois, mais pas pour moi le truc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice.*
La Claque  ::O: 
Un jeu vraiment prenant du début à la fin. Rarement ressenti autant d'empathie pour un personnage de jeu vidéo, voir de fiction tout court...J'avais souvent envie de la prendre dans mes bras et de lui offrir du freehug en masse  :Emo: . Le mérite en revient à l'actrice derrière Senua, parfaite dans son jeu d'acteur, et à la technique de motion capture utilisée. C'était pourtant pas évident: réussir à rendre crédible une"héroïne"  souffrant de psychose et passant son temps à alterner entre divers états d'esprits contradictoires sans que ça ne fasse ridicule ou exagéré n'est pas donné à tout le monde. Là c'est franchement réussi visuellement.
D'une manière générale tout le visuel du jeu est réussi, je crois même que c'est le plus "beau" jeu que j'ai vu cette année. Que ce soit la DA, la technique ou les effets visuels utilisés pour donner de la profondeur aux divers états émotionnels de l'héroïne, tout est cohérent, avec un goût certain, je n'ai pas relevé de fausses notes, de décors ou élements "pas à leur place", c'est vraiment très soigné. Même les quelques personnages en FMV s'intègrent finalement bien aux éléments virtuels.

Et le travail sonore...Encore plus réussi que le reste  :Bave:  Certes le travail effectué contraint à jouer avec un casque pour pleinement profiter de l'environnement sonore, mais le jeu en vaut largement la chandelle. On a vraiment l'impression d'être entouré par les sons et les voix, le truc binauralmachin fonctionne super-bien. Heureusement d'ailleurs, par moments il sera indispensable de se repérer à l'oreille. Et plus généralement ça contribue énormément à l'ambiance, les sons du jeu sont tellement réussis (dont les voix dans la tête de Senua), ce serait dommage de se priver.
Les doublages sont là aussi de très bonne facture, les voix sont  convaincantes (avec encore un big up pour Senua), ça défonce la plupart des doublages de JV que j'ai pu croisé, AAA compris, et avec nettement moins de pognon...Bon ok, sans doute nettement moins de dialogues et de personnages aussi  ::P:  Mais quand même.
Rahhh et la BO  :Bave:  Certes elle n'atteint pas l'écléctisme ou la folie de celle de Nier:Automata, mais du coup je trouve qu'elle est plus cohérente dans sa globalité, et là encore elle s'harmonise bien avec le reste du jeu. 


Et miracle..Pour un "walking simulator narrative oriented truc", les quelques phases de gameplay ne sont pas lourdingues. Certes niveau "puzzles" c'est basique (tout repose sur l'observation), mais c'est bien intégré et ça permet de bien profiter des environnements sublime. Les bastons sont simples et efficaces, sans être simplistes, très bien mise en scène, assez oppressantes pour mettre en relief la dualité entre la fragilité et la combativité de Senua. Alors oui on pourrait reprocher une certaine répétitivité, mais en fait ça passe tout seul, ils sont bien dosés et disséminés durant l'aventure, en alternance avec les "puzzles" et quelques séquences "survival-horror", et même si on comprend vite qu'il est impossible de perdre (à moins d'être vraiment très très con), ça n'enlève en rien à l'adrénaline provoquée par ceux-ci.


Quand à la thématique des psychoses...Il faut avoir vécu ces longues séances avec les voix incessantes qui conseillent ou déconseillent, voir démotivent notre pauvre héroïne, ces "niveaux" mettant l'accent sur certaines phobies...Plusieurs fois le jeu a réussi à me coller un malaise certain. Et quand on se dit qu'on est loin de ressentir ce que peuvent vivre au quotidien certaines personnes vraiment malades...Ebnfin bref c'est pas évident à décrire expliquer.


Bon bref j'arrête de m'étendre, surtout que je suis au taffe et que j'écris tout ça un peu à l'arrache  ::ninja:: 
Il faut y jouer, s'tout. Goty, merde. 

Senua  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

Monsieur Cacao, permets-moi de t'envoyer de l'amour  :Prey:  :Prey:  :Prey:  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Et à propos du ressenti des malades et de leurs proches sur ce jeu, regardez cette vidéo qu'AgentDerf nous avait partagée sur le topic dédié.

----------


## Euklif

Mais t'arrives encore a t'extasier pour un jeu vidéo toi? Rien que pour ça, tu devrais le reprendre pour l'offrir a ton ancien camarade Sylvine ^^.

----------


## FrousT

> et même si on comprend vite qu'il est impossible de perdre (à moins d'être vraiment très très con), ça n'enlève en rien à l'adrénaline provoquée par ceux-ci.


Ah bon ? Je suis mort plusieurs fois sur l'un des premiers "boss" le temps de comprendre le fonctionnement des combats entre autres, comment tu sais quand t'a plus beaucoup de "vie" restante ?

Sinon bien joué, j'ai pas pu continuer avec les fêtes de noël, c'était beaucoup trop déprimant/malsain en cette période festive  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon faut quand même indiquer quelques défauts. La trad en VF est relativement réussie, mais je suis tombé sur quelques dialogues  non sous-titrées. Pas grand chose, genre 4-5 phrase sur l'ensemble du jeu (10H environ), mais voilà. L'absence de doublage VF peut gêner un peu, aussi, ça complique un peu l'immersion et l'identification avec le personnage, et parfois on peut être un peu perdu quand plusieurs voix se mêlent à un dialogue important. . Heureusement la plupart des dialogues "dans la tête" sont compréhensibles avec un niveau d'anglais basique, d'autant qu'il y a régulièrement des répétitions et qu'elles sont courtes.
J'aurais bien aimé des puzzles un peu plus poussés aussi: certes c'est un walking simulator, mais on a bien le droit à de la baston, alors tant qu'à faire...  ::P: 
Quelques rares passages un peu longuets à déambuler et revenir sur ses traces.

Bref du pinaillage pour la forme, et à moins de ne vouloir un jeu que pour "jouer" et pas un truc orienté narratif , je ne vois aucune raison de passer à côté de cette pépite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah bon ? Je suis mort plusieurs fois sur l'un des premiers "boss" le temps de comprendre le fonctionnement des combats entre autres, comment tu sais quand t'a plus beaucoup de "vie" restante ?
> 
> Sinon bien joué, j'ai pas pu continuer avec les fêtes de noël, c'était beaucoup trop déprimant/malsain en cette période festive


Je suis mort aussi contre le premier boss. Avant de comprendre qu'on pouvait se relever une fois à terre en matraquant l'esquive, et qu'on avit un "pouvoir" focus utilisable en combat (je ne crois pas que ce soit indiqué dans le jeu d'ailleurs..)
 J'sais pas si c'est infini, mais sur la fin lors d'un combat tendu je suis tombé plusieurs fois de suite et me suis relevé sans mourir. MAis bizarrement, même en sachant cela les séquences bastons restent assez oppressantes, je suppose que c'est grâce à la mise en scène, la violence des échanges et la musique.
Et ouais le jeu est déprimant, mais pas tout le temps. Il a aussi ses passages plus encourageants, plus émouvants. Mais ça reste sombre, normal vu le sujettraité. Je crois que la grande réussite du jeu c'est de réussir à faire vibrer le joueur en accord avec ce que vit Senua dans le jeu. J4ai bien eu la larmichette au coin de l'oeil en plusieurs occasions.  :Emo: 

Si Ninja Theory veut rester sur la mythologie nordique et pondre un bta/souls possédant une qualité d'écriture et de mise en scène  similaire (sans forcément aborder des sujets aussi complexes), je signe ! J'ai vraiment apprécié les bastons du jeu, faudrait pas grand chose pour en tirer un jeu complet.

----------


## Sao

Le coup du focus j'ai trouvé ça très futé, quand les petites voix te le crient dans les oreilles. Focus fffocus foCUS FOCUS §
Pas d'indication à l'écran, pas de QTE clignotant t'indiquant de marteler telle ou telle touche, à toi de te débrouiller, ça change !

----------


## FrousT

> Je suis mort aussi contre le premier boss. Avant de comprendre qu'on pouvait se relever une fois à terre en matraquant l'esquive, et qu'on avit un "pouvoir" focus utilisable en combat (je ne crois pas que ce soit indiqué dans le jeu d'ailleurs..)


Oui, il y a a ça entre autre que j'ai découvert pendant le boss  ::P: , mais je parle de la mort "définitive" pas de mourir lors d'un affrontement mais la mort qui reset t'a partie  ::trollface::  J'ai l'impression que c'est la marque noir qui recouvre ton corps qui est l'indicateur. Mais j'ai pas plus cherché pour le moment.

Mais sinon assez d'accord avec toi, la narration et l'ambiance visuel est juste ouf (surtout le changement climatique d'une même zone après le changement d'état de Senua qui est super bien foutu)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le coup du focus j'ai trouvé ça très futé, quand les petites voix te le crient dans les oreilles. Focus fffocus foCUS FOCUS §
> Pas d'indication à l'écran, pas de QTE clignotant t'indiquant de marteler telle ou telle touche, à toi de te débrouiller, ça change !


Beh sur le coup j'ai pas bien entendu ce qu'elles disaient, vu que le premier combat où j'ai galéré c'est contre le premier boss. Mais oui dans l'idée c'est bien foutu. Je ne sais pas si les autres indications (combos, coup chargé) sont expliqués par contre, je n'ai rien vu en ce sens en jouant, j'ai chopé les astuces sur le net...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, il y a a ça entre autre que j'ai découvert pendant le boss , mais je parle de la mort "définitive" pas de mourir lors d'un affrontement mais la mort qui reset t'a partie  J'ai l'impression que c'est la marque noir qui recouvre ton corps qui est l'indicateur.


C'est ce qui est expliqué à la fin du premier combat. Si tu meurs, la marque s'étend un peu plus.
A la fin du jeu j'avais seulement le bras droit de "noir". Mais comme le souligne Pipo dans le test "l'important n'est pas tant de savoir si c'est vrai, tant qu'on y croit".

----------


## Valenco

Oui. C'est la marque noire qui s'étend sur le corps de Senua à chaque décès. Je n'en dis pas plus sur les conséquences de l'évolution de cette marque putride.  ::trollface:: 

Pour les bagarres, les voix dans la têtes sont vraiment utiles (presque des QTE sonores - et pourtant je hais les QTE). Elles donnent des indications quand un ennemi t'attaque dans le dos par exemple ou quand tu peux l'achever (Kill him ! Kill him !). Je trouve l'idée géniale et ça ajoute à l'intensité de la baston.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui j'avais bien tilté sur les aides sonores , mais je n'ai pas percuté pour le coup du Focus les premières fois.  ::P: 
Qu'est ce qui change selon l'étendue de la marque ? En mp si peur de spoil les autres.

----------


## Valenco

Ouais. MP parce que je ne veux pas gâcher la surprise des autres canards.

Spoiler Alert! 


 Et en plus, je suis sûr qu'ils vont regarder quand on met une balise spoil parce qu'ils sont indisciplinés.  ::siffle::

----------


## Sao

C'est clair que c'est abusé le coup 

Spoiler Alert! 


des gens qui regardent quand même dedans

.

----------


## Valenco

Spoiler Alert! 


Tu m'étonnes.

----------


## FrousT

J'ai craqué j'ai tout lu  :Vibre:

----------


## Harest

> Monsieur Cacao, permets-moi de t'envoyer de l'amour 
> 
> Et à propos du ressenti des malades et de leurs proches sur ce jeu, regardez cette vidéo qu'AgentDerf nous avait partagée sur le topic dédié.


En allant faire un tour sur leur page Steam il y a quelques temps j'avais justement vu cette vidéo qui ne laisse pas indifférent.
Je le ferai peut-être un jour ce jeu, quand j'aurai une meilleure config. En tout cas c'est cool pour le studio derrière vu que c'était un peu un pari pour eux de faire du III / Independant AAA.

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai craqué j'ai tout lu


Moi pas  :Cigare: 
Fort je reste.

Vivement qu'il tombe sous les 5€.

----------


## Esotsm

*Shadowgrounds Survivor* en 2h. Plus dirigiste que le 1er mais plus beau aussi. Il est aussi plus facile mais l'ambiance m'a paru moins bonne. Du bon et du moins bon donc mais j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir perdu mon temps.

----------


## Cannes

> Je sais même pas de quoi tu parles !


C'est après que le jeu soit 

Spoiler Alert! 


hacké

 le 1er jour en classe.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Bon faut quand même indiquer quelques défauts. La trad en VF est relativement réussie, mais je suis tombé sur quelques dialogues  non sous-titrées. Pas grand chose, genre 4-5 phrase sur l'ensemble du jeu (10H environ), mais voilà. L'absence de doublage VF peut gêner un peu, aussi, ça complique un peu l'immersion et l'identification avec le personnage, et parfois on peut être un peu perdu quand plusieurs voix se mêlent à un dialogue important. . Heureusement la plupart des dialogues "dans la tête" sont compréhensibles avec un niveau d'anglais basique, d'autant qu'il y a régulièrement des répétitions et qu'elles sont courtes.


Perso j'ai enlevé les sous-titres pour l'immersion et c'est vrai que le niveau d'anglais est pas trop difficile et les acteurs ont pas d'horribles accents (le mentor de Senua a un léger accent nord-irlandais si je ne m'abuse mais ça dérange pas trop). 
Heureusement qu'ils ont pas été chercher une actrice écossaise (mais pour le coup une bien belle boche).

----------


## Zlika

> A normal lost phone. J'avais ça dans un bundle. Alors mouais, ok, je vois, mais pas pour moi le truc.


C’est le décalque casual d’un vrai bon (et difficile) puzzle game, fait par un mec en  Corée. 
*Replica* est traduit en français pour Android, iOS, Steam et itch.io. 


Spoiler Alert! 








Et petit cafetage, sur l’AppStore iOS le studio de "Lost phone" joue encore le Gameloft des gamejams en publiant le rip-off d’une portion de Gods will be watching (édité par Devolver).

----------


## Okita

*State of Decay* et son addon *Lifeline*

C’était vraiment sympa, le jeux est très prenant, l'ambiance survie et le fait de pouvoir améliorer son camp et recruter de nouveau survivants rend vraiment le tout addictif. Pourtant le jeux est bourré de bug de collisions, les graphismes sont mauvais et les missions répétitives mais  j’étais tellement à fond que j'ai finis le tout en moins d'une semaine. L'addon est vraiment cool aussi pour avoir le point de vue des militaires mais j'ai eu quelques moments de rages quand l'IA meurent bêtement en combat... En tout cas un ptit jeux que je recommande auquel on peux jouer sans se prendre la tête (l'addon est un peu plus dur).

Maintenant j’attends le 2 avec impatience car avec les moyens en plus pour développer la suite ça pourrait donner un très très bon jeux  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Moi c'est le contraire, je redoute le deuxième épisode à cause des saloperies style micro-transactions (trop répandues en ce moment et encore plus chez Microsoft) qui pourraient complétement plomber un jeu de ce genre.

----------


## Wulfstan

*Doki Doki Literature Club*

Mouais... Je crois qu'à partir du moment où tu as déjà fait un jeu avec ce type de concept (genre *Pony Island*), ça perd très vite de son intérêt. Ici en plus il faut se fader les 1h30/45 initiales bien chiantes (qui n'avaient pas besoin d'être aussi longues pour établir efficacement une ambiance/histoire, il y a beaucoup de clics et dialogues inutiles) et ensuite, après la déviation initiale du genre 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mort de Sayori qu'on voit venir gros comme une maison

 et la détection de la 

Spoiler Alert! 


Monika manipulatrice/démoniaque

, ça se déroule tranquillement (et sans surprises) jusqu'à la fin.

Il y a un concept quoi, mais ça va pas beaucoup plus loin (ce n'est certainement pas "très intelligent", faussement intelligent à la limite).  ::):

----------


## Esotsm

*Consortium* en 2h30. Il y avait de l'idée dans ce RPG à bord d'un vaisseau où les choix semblent importer. Mais terminer sur un cliffhanger, c'est pas possible et cela nous donne l'impression d'avoir perdu notre temps. Et mon backlog challenge continue...

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé la série des *Space Pilgrim* (4 épisodes). Des graphismes RPG Maker, mais corrects pour servir une histoire plutôt intéressantes. Les puzzles sont globalement faciles et logiques. Un petit bémol pour le 3ème épisode qui était plus long, mais à cause d'aller-retours assez pénibles.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Étant privé de PC pendant les vacances, j'en profite pour me faire quelques bons titres sur Android.
J'ai donc fini *The Room 2, Lara Croft Go et Data Wing*, 3 supers jeux bien adaptés au support.
J'attaque maintenant Deus Ex Go, Car Quest et The Room 3.

----------


## Supergounou

Valley (2016)



FPE, first person exploration. Le scénar c'est un truc de hippie qui veut sauver la nature, j'ai vraiment pas suivi la chose.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi dire sur ce jeu. Si, déjà, il est très beau. Et les niveaux sont très grands, même si linéaires. Et on se déplace très vite. Pour le reste, on est face à un jeu mêlant exploration, parkour, plateforme, le tout en vue FPS. Des défauts (pour faire des niveaux en intérieurs alors que le gameplay est calibré pour les grands espaces?), mais une balade très plaisante de 4h.

----------


## Kaede

Strikey Sisters (DYA Games), petit jeu indé dispo sur Itch.io et Steam.
Bon...c'est un casse-briques, mais ça passe. Pixel art et musique retro au poil (la marque de fabrique chez DYA  ::): ), le gameplay se permet de petites fantaisies par rapport à un Arkanoid "de base" : en plus de divers bonus, des monstres occupent les niveaux et respawnent régulièrement (jusqu'à avoir détruit toutes les briques). Il y a également un bon paquet de boss (plus d'une dizaine facile je dirais).
Pour le reste, on a accès à un overworld (une carte du monde), qui n'apporte au final pas grand-chose, si ce n'est qu'il faudra chercher un peu pour arriver à l'explorer à 100% (optionnel). Ca peut se justifier d'un point de vue scénaristique (on est censé chercher notre petit animal perdu).
J'aurais bien aimé une contrainte de temps ou un bonus de scoring du genre, car au final les niveaux sont pas hyper difficiles (même en hard), et rien n'encourage à prendre de risques. En la jouant pépère sans utiliser le tir chargé (permettant de projeter la balle plus vite => plus risqué) c'est trop facile.
Un petit mot aussi sur les petites cutscenes débiles qui émailent le jeu. On se croirait dans certains jeux des 90s, c'est presque au niveau de Freedom Planet, en tout cas c'est plutôt comique.


Seldel (membre sur ce forum) lui a dédié une video d'une quinzaine de minutes. A noter que le jeu a été updaté (en bien) depuis, comme il le fait remarquer dans les commentaires.




Il y aussi une courte video de 5 minutes par ( Tchey ) ici, qui couvre les 3 jeux de DYA games : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11263121


Au final ça casse pas des briques (hu hu) mais c'est assez amusant le peu de temps que ça vous occupera (j'ai mis 4h en hard, en normal on doit pouvoir tracer en 3h, si vous voulez 100% ce sera un peu plus long surtout en hard), j'étais sceptique avant d'essayer mais le casque brique, c'est toujours efficace.
Ce doit être un peu plus fun à deux joueurs, car les 2 billes sont la responsabilités des 2 joueurs (c'est pas chacun sa bille, si une bille passe les 2 joueurs perdent une vie), il faudra donc se coordonner.

Je lui préfère quand même de loin Bot Vice (que je n'ai pas encore fini), à la fois bien plus difficile et plus nerveux.

Si ça vous intéresse : pour info tous les jeux de DYA games (3 au total) ont vu leur prix réduit à 1€ sur Steam (actuellement 50% en promo), bizarrement c'est plus cher sur Itch. Un prix de base inexplicablement bradé à l'image de Downwell, ça les vaut largement  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Un prix de base inexplicablement bradé à l'image de *Downwell*


Putain mais tellement ! Ce jeu est une tuerie mésestimée, tout y est brillamment pensé et cela parvient à créer un nouveau genre de jeu avec un gameplay et des sensations uniques. Tout ça pour 3 euros hors solde!!!
Mais les gens préfèrent s'en tenir à "c'est moche, y'a que 3 couleurs et c'est trop dur"

 :Emo: 

Du coup, je viens d'acheter Bot Vice par ta faute...
Et Strikey Sister dans la foulée...(la vache, c'est tellement pas connu que même le moteur de Steam ne le trouve pas lol)


(Et dire que je compte me prendre un PC de gamer ce mois-ci, quand je vois ce à quoi je joue...  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Kaede

Si t'aimes ne serait-ce qu'un peu les jeux d'arcade, tu vas sûrement adorer  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Merde, c'est super dur en fait Bot Vice  ::P:

----------


## Momock

> Du coup, je viens d'acheter Bot Vice par ta faute...


Et t'as bien fait!

----------


## KaiN34

Fini *Fallout 3 GOTY* à 100% (toutes les locations, le max de quêtes possibles etc..) en une petite 30aine d'heures.

J'ai passé un bon moment dessus, et finalement 30h pour un RPG c'est assez peu j'aurai pensé avoir joué plus que ça (j'ai laissé tombé Fallout 4 vers la moitié du jeu avec 80 heures au compteur  ::O: ).

Bon j'ai pas mal l'habitude des Fallout et forcement en faisant un build "GrosBill" à la moitié du jeu j'étais full XP, aucun soucis de caps et des Stimpack/RadX/Psycho etc.. à ne plus savoir qu'en faire (je jouais en Hard).

Le jeu vanilla est sympa même si les ennemis finissent pas être redondants (3 types de mirelurks, 3-4 types de mutants, 3 types d'ennemis humanoïdes etc...). Il y a pas mal de locations anecdotiques mais aussi d'autres qui sortent du lot (*Little Lamplight* avec Biwwy et son Wazer Wifle  ::P: , *l'Oasis*, *Republic of Dave* ou les différents Vault ayant chacune une histoire tragique). Se balader dans Washington DC c'est sympa mais j'ai vite été saoulé de me taper autant de trajets dans X métros différents, du coup j'ai alterné entre des sessions de jeu dans la capitale entrecoupées d'autres dans le Wasteland.


Par contre les DLC sont vraiment inégaux:

*Operation Anchorage* et *Mothership Zeta* sont 2 purges avec enchaînements de combats dans des couloirs qui n'en finissent plus, c'est dommage sachant que c'est dans le 1er qu'on choppe la meilleure armure et casque du jeu ainsi qu'une très très bonne arme, alors que dans le 2nd on choppe la meilleure arme du jeu...

*Broken Steel* fait le taff, il fait passer la limite d'XP du level 20 au level 30, rajoute un paquet de trucs et cloture le jeu avec l'affrontement entre les *Brotherhood of Steels* et *L'Enclave*. Par contre il ajoute aussi 3 nouveaux ennemis totalement débiles (*L'Albinos Radscorpion* qui est insensible aux crits dans le V.A.T.S, du coup il faut le bourriner en mode FPS sachant qu'il a une tonne de PV et fait super mal. La *Feral Ghoul Reaver* c'est le contraire en mode FPS il faut 3 plombes pour la tomber (si on est pas mort avant) du coup il faut mettre un max de crits dans la tête via le V.A.T.S, mais 1 seule rotation ne suffit pas pour cela il faut alors alterner entre les 2 modes (heureusement il y a très peu d'endroits où on fight plusieurs Reaver à la fois). Le dernier est le *Super Mutant Overlord*, alors lui c'est le haut du panier des Super-Mutants normal que ça soit un dur à cuire, par contre ceux équipés d'une Gatling Laser, d'un Super Sledge ou d'un Missile Launcher font peanuts comme dégâts contrairement à ceux équipés d'un Tri-beam Laser Rifle qui peuvent nous faire passer de 100 à 0 en même pas 30 sec  :Facepalm: .

*The Pitt* et *Point Lookout* sont assez réussis, surtout le 2eme qui est assez long mais varié, une ambiance particulière avec ses rednecks consanguins qui tankent les coups de laser comme si de rien n'était avec de simples salopettes et font des gros trous juste avec de vieilles pétoires.  ::P: 

Bon maintenant je vais m'attaquer à *Fallout New Vegas* avec une brute au corps à corps.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaede

> Merde, c'est super dur en fait Bot Vice


Attends d'arriver au level 19, si la courbe de difficulté est la même en normal qu'en hard, tu vas trouver du challenge (je l'ai toujours pas passé, évidemment je ne rétrograde pas en normal  ::P:  je réserve ça pour les jeux qui ne me plaisent pas/plus où dont je trouve la difficulté cheap, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, c'est du skill et un peu de par coeur, plutôt côté patterns de tirs).

----------


## poulpator

> Merde, c'est super dur en fait Bot Vice


J'avoue, je me suis fait surprendre aussi. Ça promet  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, je me suis dit bah je vais tester Strikey Sisters, ca doit être plus simple.


Hum, vite fait quoi  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas, les deux sont chouettes, en plus Strikey Sister est jouable à deux  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

Ok alors attention pour Bot Vice si vous êtes sur un écran 120hz.
J'y ai joué plus tôt dans la soirée et je me suis fait ouvrir en deux en boucle sur le premier niveau.
En y repensant, je me suis dit que le jeu était quand même assez rapide (Pour les textes dans le tuto j'avais du mal à tout lire avant qu'ils disparaissent). J'ai donc testé un truc: avec la vsync le framerate est à 120, quand je la désactive il passe à 60 et la vitesse du jeu est divisé par deux (j'imagine).

J'imagine donc que le jeu est prévu pour être joué ainsi (60 fps), subitement c'est plus simple. Bon par contre, je trouve le jeu extrêmement mou/pas réactif à présent  ::P: 

Edit: 
Ah ben voilà : 


> This game is designed at fixed 60 fps


http://steamcommunity.com/app/491040...6813753596056/



Double Edit : On dirait Vanquish en 2D ce jeu.

----------


## Blackogg

Ayé, a fini la grosse quête secondaire de The Gwenter 3, le truc avec Ciri quoi. C'est sympa comme histoire en fond en fait, et c'est original comme manière de donner un peu de consistance à ses cartes. Une sorte de texte d'ambiance des cartes Magic, mais adapté à un jeu vidéo.

Maintenant je retourne finir la quête principale: trouver les quelques cartes de gwent qui manquent à ma collection, battre les dernier joueurs que j'ai raté et affronter la ligue sur le plateau Indigo !

----------


## Retrojm

> Strikey Sisters (DYA Games), petit jeu indé dispo sur Itch.io et Steam.
> [etc...]


Un casse briques pas trop casse tête, avec un univers sympa et jouable en coop locale ? C'est pris ! Merci pour la découverte.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai donc testé un truc: avec la vsync le framerate est à 120, quand je la désactive il passe à 60 et la vitesse du jeu est divisé par deux (j'imagine).


Lol
Bon par contre, meme à 60 fps, le jeu va te maltraiter  ::ninja:: 
Je bloque au niveau 4, j'en prend la gueule, et j'ai du mal a switcher sur les bonnes armes

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un casse briques pas trop casse tête, avec un univers sympa et jouable en coop locale ? C'est pris ! Merci pour la découverte.


Je lève une alerte sur le "pas trop casse tête". J'ai bien galéré sur le premier boss, l'abeille, même en ayant compris que l'attaque chargée renvoie les projectiles adverses au lieu de les détruire.

----------


## Cabfire

Yop les canards et bonne année  ::): 

Moi je viens de terminer *Divinity Original Sin 2*, 125h de bonheur en mode tacticien.

J'ai sufkiffé le jeu, et pourtant c'était pas gagné car je n'ai pas DU TOUT été client du premier. Peut-être car joué avec un pote, difficile à dire.

Toujours est-il que le jeu tombe juste. L'écriture est bonne, la gestion de la difficulté et de l'économie sur ma partie était nickel et puis ce sentiment de devoir chercher des solutions comme lors d'une partie de JDR sur table, d'être globalement inclus dans un monde.

Au delà de cela, je trouve que le jeu ne fais pas de remplissage, chaque combat à sa place à la différence du premier, le ton lui, est plus sérieux, et les énigmes plus simple en évitant le syndrome du pixel hunting de nos chers point'n'click.

Bref, je l'aime d'amour ce Divinity 2.

----------


## Vaykadji

Bonne année  ::):  

Je viens de finir *The Witness*. Je ne me suis pas amusé: faire compliqué pour le plaisir de faire compliqué, sans penser au plaisir que le joueur prendra à résoudre les énigmes, c'est nul.

En plus j'ai été malade tout du long, merci le (la?) motion sickness.

----------


## Esotsm

*Day of the Tentacle Remastered.* Je respecte le mythe mais je n'ai pas du tout aimé le jeu et ses puzzles trop tirés par les cheveux. J'ai fini avec la soluce et je pense que je n'aurais jamais compris la moitié des agencements d'objets alambiqués.

*Oxenfree* en 3h. Ambiance sympa mais gameplay bof bof. Heureusement, c'est pas bien long même si certains effets de style ont clairement pour but de rallonger artificiellement la durée de vie.

----------


## Baynie

*Demon's Souls*

J'ai chopé tous les trophées en 4 run (soit 120h à peu près).

C'est vraiment super chouette, le lore du jeu est excellent. Les boss sont vraiment sympa à découvrir et sont assez variés, même si l'un d'eux à un peu moins d’intérêt aujourd'hui


Spoiler Alert! 


y'a un boss qui est supposé être un duel multijoueur imposé, mais comme y'a plus beaucoup de monde sur le jeu de nos jours, on se retrouve contre un pnj humanoide tout bête.



La gestion du nexus est vraiment chouette, il faut sauver des pnj dans les différents niveaux pour qu'ils t'aident ensuite en vendant des sorts, voire en t'aidant contre certains boss. 
Mais il y a parfois des pièges


Spoiler Alert! 


Un PNJ est un assassin, il va se mettre à tuer les autres marchants s'il est libéré.



Le level design est excellent, on est vraiment content de débloqué les raccourcis. 

Tout n'est pas parfait non plus, pour moi les deux plus gros défauts sont:
-la plate-forme: c'est vraiment insupportable, mais on peut pas y échapper pour certains raccourcis. Le perso glisse d'une manière incontrolable parfois. Mourir betement dans un jeu aussi punitif à cause de bug de collisions, c'est vraiment frustrant. 
- trop de couloirs: le bouclier est vraiment obligatoire si on connait pas le jeu par cœur, parce qu'il y a plein d'endroit où on ne peut pas esquiver à cause de l'étroitesse des niveaux, donc on est obligé de se planquer derrière son bouclier.

Un peu déçu de pas avoir pu tester le multi, j'ai beau mettre des signes partout pour jouer en coop, ou tenter des invasion, ça n'a jamais fonctionné.

----------


## banditbandit

*Resident Evil 7*


Enfin un souffle nouveau pour cette  licence qui était devenue un jeu de tir depuis déjà trop longtemps, c'est un des tous meilleurs Resident Evil, la grande idée de Capcom c'est la vue à la première personne et aussi la maitrise technique et artistique du sujet.

Mais commençons par les choses qui fâchent, les défauts, tout d'abord le jeu est trop facile en mode normal, que ça soit les combats ou les énigmes (c'est vraiment du casu à ce niveau là), au début on galère un peu avec sa b* et son couteau mais une fois bien armé ça se passe comme dans un épisode de l'agence tout risque  :Cigare:  , aussi  la deuxième partie du jeu qui est quand même moins intéressante, ça ressemble pas mal à Resident Evil Revelations.
La politique de Capcom qui vend des pièces de monnaie pour débloquer de meilleurs capacités et aussi débloquer le mode difficile (sinon celui-ci est accessible en finissant la partie en normal), la ventes de dlc multiples alors que le jeu de base est trop court.
Le jeu est trop court comme je viens de le faire remarquer, il manque un chapitre, et déjà que la map est pas bien grande j'aurais bien aimé visiter une grange, une tour ou un hangar en plus avant de quitter le bayou.

Maintenant ce qui est bien c'est qu'ils ont repris les bases des premiers RE mais avec une vue à la première personne, ce qui implique beaucoup plus le joueur, personnellement j'ai passé pas mal de temps à surveiller mes arrières ayant toujours peur de voir quelque chose arriver dans mon dos. 

Tous les passages où on joue les "vidéo", on pense évidement à des trucs du genre le projet Blairwitch ou encore Rec, et c'est très très bon aussi bien coté mise en scène qu'animation. 

La famille Backer avec leur lot de déjantés, le coté nanars clownesque assumé, excellent aussi, là pareil on peut facilement se croire dans un film genre la colline a des yeux.  ::w00t:: 
D'autant que la DA qui est très chouette, très organique, a noter l'excellent travail sur le son qui ajoute à la tension générale et aussi la qualité du doublage. La qualité des animations quand on monte, qu'on pousse un truc par exemple, on a vraiment la sensation d'avoir un corps.

L'histoire est très bien et pour fois je pense que j'ai à peu près tout compris, 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf en ce qui concerne lucas dont je me demande ce qu'il est devenu !?  ::huh:: 


J'ai repris une sauvegarde et je compte finir l'autre fin histoire de voir si ça change beaucoup où si c'est plus ou moins anecdotique.

Bref hormis les défauts déjà cités, j'ai peut-être mon GOTY 2017, mais j'hésite encore entre celui-ci et Silent Hill Downpoor que j'ai bien apprécié, plus long mais aussi plus classique dans la forme. Bon faut dire aussi que je suis plus SH que RE...

----------


## Baynie

> L'histoire est très bien et pour fois je pense que j'ai à peu près tout compris, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sauf en ce qui concerne lucas dont je me demande ce qu'il est devenu !?


Comment tu crois qu'ils peuvent vendre des DLC s'ils expliquent tout dans le jeu de base ::P:  ?

----------


## LaitLucratif

> *Resident Evil 7*
> L'histoire est très bien et pour fois je pense que j'ai à peu près tout compris, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sauf en ce qui concerne lucas dont je me demande ce qu'il est devenu !?


C'est expliqué dans le DLC gratuit Not a hero !
Et l'autre DLC (payant) nous explique ce qu'est devenu 

Spoiler Alert! 


Zoé

.
Attention : c'est mauvais.

----------


## Kaelis

Et puisqu'il apprécie le côté "nanar" et assumé, ça fait une bonne raison de faire le DLC gratos avec Chris ^^

----------


## Hilikkus

> Bon maintenant je vais m'attaquer à *Fallout New Vegas* avec une brute au corps à corps.


Bonne idée, surtout qu'il y a pas mal de NPC dans New Vegas qui peuvent t'apprendre des techniques mortelle au corps à corps  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Bonne année  
> 
> Je viens de finir *The Witness*. Je ne me suis pas amusé: faire compliqué pour le plaisir de faire compliqué, sans penser au plaisir que le joueur prendra à résoudre les énigmes, c'est nul.
> 
> En plus j'ai été malade tout du long, merci le (la?) motion sickness.


C'est bizarre, j'ai trouvé justement que l'apprentissage des énigmes dans The Witness était bien foutu, on y va toujours par petit pallier. Après certaines énigmes ne sont pas possibles dès le début et demandent d'aller un peu partout dans l'île pour tomber sur "l'énigme d'apprentissage" qui correspond mais justement, ca pousse un peu à l'exploration, c'est plutôt malin.

Par contre, je te rejoins sur le motion sickness, j'en ai souffert un peu aussi !

----------


## banditbandit

> *Demon's Souls*
> 
> J'ai chopé tous les trophées en 4 run (soit 120h à peu près).
> 
> Un peu déçu de pas avoir pu tester le multi, j'ai beau mettre des signes partout pour jouer en coop, ou tenter des invasion, ça n'a jamais fonctionné.


J'avais pu faire quelques parties mais c'était il y a presque un an, le pvp était sympa et on pouvait aussi incarner un Boss  ::O:  , le coop était bien aussi mais déjà à l'époque yavait plus tellement de monde, sauf quelques aficionados équipés comme des machines de guerre.




> C'est expliqué dans le DLC gratuit Not a hero !
> Et l'autre DLC (payant) nous explique ce qu'est devenu 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Zoé
> 
> .
> Attention : c'est mauvais.


Même gratos je ne suis pas sur de vouloir y toucher.

----------


## pesos

> C'est expliqué dans le DLC gratuit Not a hero !
> Et l'autre DLC (payant) nous explique ce qu'est devenu 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Zoé
> 
> .
> Attention : c'est mauvais.


Non. End of Zoe est cool  :B):

----------


## KaiN34

> Bonne idée, surtout qu'il y a pas mal de NPC dans New Vegas qui peuvent t'apprendre des techniques mortelle au corps à corps


Haha je viens de voir ça, j'aurai du appeler mon perso Bruce Wee.  :Emo:

----------


## Catel

*Assassin's Creed III* à 57% en 24h de jeu.

Je vous renvoie vers le topic du jeu pour mes avis détaillés, ici ce ne serait guère courtois.  :Boom:

----------


## Zlika

*Hyper Light Drifter* sur PS4

Un jeu très cohérent avec ce qu’il propose et impeccablement réalisé mais je ne suis pas certain de m’etre amusé tant que ça, c’est plus l’ambiance qui me poussait à avancer.

C’est présenté comme un Zelda-like mais dans la pratique c’est un jeu de rythme (le maniement du perso) et un shoot’em’up (le level design, l’isometrie droite et les confrontations y font beaucoup penser).

À part l’esquive multiple qui est difficile à pratiquer, le reste se joue bien une fois assimilé le tempo. Le perso a swing à trois temps , une récupération et un délais a chaque action. Il peut se faire renverser, interrompre...

La DA mord parfois sur le confort et la lisibilité du jeu et si les trois zones changent niveau décors et monstres, les mécanismes et la progression pas tant que ça. L’exploration est un peu laborieuse et labyrinthique. Les boss sont cools, juste ce qu’il faut de pénible sans en faire trop.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Resident Evil 7*
> 
> ...
> J'ai repris une sauvegarde et je compte finir l'autre fin histoire de voir si ça change beaucoup où si c'est plus ou moins anecdotique.
> 
> Bref hormis les défauts déjà cités, j'ai peut-être mon GOTY 2017, mais j'hésite encore entre celui-ci et Silent Hill Downpoor que j'ai bien apprécié, plus long mais aussi plus classique dans la forme. Bon faut dire aussi que je suis plus SH que RE...


Terminé la fin alternative, bon ça change pas grand chose si ce n'est le dénouement évidemment mais niveau jeu c'est quasi pareil donc ça n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt.

----------


## Supergounou

*Hob* (2017), le dernier jeu de Runic Games (avant fermeture du studio  :Emo: )



Exploration/Puzzle/Beat'em/Plateformer 3D iso. Mais exploration surtout.

Très bonne expérience, surtout grâce au level design super original dans sa construction. C'est joli, c'est fluide, c'est assez dynamique, y a des trucs planqués partout et ça se fini en 15h si on fouille un peu.

Caméra parfois un peu folle, pas mal de bugs mais qui n’entachent pas la progression, narration discrète et maniabilité de temps en temps imprécise pour les défauts: rien de grave, mais c'est à noter.

J'ai adoré, je recommande aux fans de Metroid-like et des Zelda2D.

----------


## Momock

> J'ai adoré, je recommande aux fans de Metroid-like et des Zelda2D.


Je prends note.

----------


## Supergounou

Ça reste un "petit" jeu hein, on est loin d'un Hollow Knight par exemple. Mais c'est vraiment une très chouette balade, mon coup de cœur du moment.

----------


## Zerger

Vraiment dommage que ce studio ferme  :Emo:

----------


## Momock

> Ça reste un "petit" jeu hein, on est loin d'un Hollow Knight par exemple. Mais c'est vraiment une très chouette balade, mon coup de cœur du moment.


Oui oui, c'est comme ça que je l'ai pris. Si c'est du niveau d'Alwa's Awakening ce sera déjà très bien.

----------


## Harest

> Ça reste un "petit" jeu hein, on est loin d'un Hollow Knight par exemple. Mais c'est vraiment une très chouette balade, mon coup de cœur du moment.


Rahhh, laissons ce terme de côté ("(")petit(") jeu"). Le trouver un peu court à son goût à la limite. Mais le terme est trop utilisé de façon péjorative pour qu'on continue de l'employer (hors cas vraiment évident, et encore c'est débattable). Ou alors c'est moi qui ne peut n’empêcher d'y voir une mauvaise connotation et un certain manque de respect envers les développeurs à chaque fois que je vois "petit jeu" (je sais bien que c'est pas le cas ici ^^).
Bon sinon, faudrait vraiment que je le fasse ce jeu. je l'ai acheté à la sortie et puis finalement j'étais trop occupé sur Warframe.

Anyway, j'ai fini *Metrico+* en un peu plus de 4h (tous les _collectibles_), gentiment offert par Pesos. Vraiment bien foutu comme puzzle-platformer. Six mondes en tout avec 10+ niveaux dans chacun d'eux. Chacun des mondes commence par un niveau "tuto" histoire d'apprendre une mécanique. Et chaque niveau tient assez souvent sur l'écran. Le level design est bon, et avec toutes les mécaniques introduites c'est bien varié, avec une difficulté progressive. Que demander de plus ?
J'ai juste bugué à un moment au début du monde 6, en ayant fait le tuto d'une certaine manière ça m'a induit en erreur et j'étais bloqué dans une façon de penser comme ça arrive souvent avec les puzzle games (généralement c'est le moment de faire une pause). Je mets en spoiler pour ceux y ayant déjà joué : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je pensais qu'il fallait être en face de l'élément avec lequel swapper. Dans le tuto j'ai sauté pour swapper. Résultat le 1er niveau juste après le mini tuto j'étais bloqué comme un con. J'imaginais pas un instant que le swap était lié au tir. Je jouais à la manette, je ne sais pas si ça influait pour ça (non visibilité de la ligne de tir en swappant devant soi)

.

----------


## Kaede

Bot Vice (itch.io).

Bon je ne l'ai pas encore fini "fini", j'ai fait les 25 niveaux du mode story. Après un peu moins de 5h pour le terminer en hard (j'ai pas mal galéré sur 2 niveaux en particuliers), il me reste donc à abattre les 35 niveaux supplémentaires (j'en ai déjà bouclé 3 ou 4). Certains ont l'air bien hardcore.

De l'arcade comme on l'aime  :Bave:  avec une réalisation impeccable et un système de jeu bien pensé. Entre le gameplay nerveux et la BO, ce jeu a une pêche d'enfer.

----------


## Supergounou

> Rahhh, laissons ce terme de côté ("(")petit(") jeu"). Le trouver un peu court à son goût à la limite. Mais le terme est trop utilisé de façon péjorative pour qu'on continue de l'employer (hors cas vraiment évident, et encore c'est débattable). Ou alors c'est moi qui ne peut n’empêcher d'y voir une mauvaise connotation et un certain manque de respect envers les développeurs à chaque fois que je vois "petit jeu" (je sais bien que c'est pas le cas ici ^^).


Ben, en fait, malgré tout le respect que je dois à l'équipe, au studio et au jeu, si, j'ai utilisé le terme "petit" de manière un peu péjorative. Parce que le jeu est court déjà, je suis certes resté un peu sur ma faim, mais aussi parce qu'il manque clairement d'ambition: ennemis peu variés, peu de moves, peu d'environnements, peu de "pouvoirs", etc..., et surtout le jeu est un vrai gruyère (je te conseillerai bien d'aller voir le speedrun, mais si tu n'as pas encore fait le jeu ce serait dommage, mais en gros c'est la fête du cut et du glitch).

C'est ça que je voulais dire à Momock: le jeu a un potentiel de fou, et reste très plaisant dans sa globalité, mais avec un peu plus de développement ça aurait pu être une grosse tuerie. Coup de cœur.

----------


## Zerger

> Bot Vice (itch.io).
> 
> Bon je ne l'ai pas encore fini "fini", j'ai fait les 25 niveaux du mode story. Après un peu moins de 5h pour le terminer en hard (j'ai pas mal galéré sur 2 niveaux en particuliers), il me reste donc à abattre les 35 niveaux supplémentaires (j'en ai déjà bouclé 3 ou 4). Certains ont l'air bien hardcore.
> 
> De l'arcade comme on l'aime  avec une réalisation impeccable et un système de jeu bien pensé. Entre le gameplay nerveux et la BO, ce jeu a une pêche d'enfer.


je viens de tester un truc: foutre le même bouton pour tirer ET viser (puisque tirer sans viser sert très peu). Bah ca a changé ma vie.
Du coup, j'ai décidé de recommencer en Hard histoire de jouer dans la cour des grands  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> je viens de tester un truc: foutre le même bouton pour tirer ET viser (puisque tirer sans viser sert très peu).


Ca doit globalement simplifier la vie mais ça risque de te gêner à de rares occasions.
glhf en hard  ::):  Je te conseille de partir sur une nouvelle sauvegarde tant qu'à faire, sinon tu te mesures aux scores que tu avais fait avant en normal voire en easy (ça va être chaud de les battre...).

----------


## Momock

> je viens de tester un truc: foutre le même bouton pour tirer ET viser (puisque tirer sans viser sert très peu).


Pas d'accord! C'est très utile contre les ennemis en jetpacks (et autres qui se déplacent très vite) de pouvoir anticiper leurs mouvements en ne les visant pas.

----------


## Kaede

Y a ça, aussi (je m'en suis rendu compte très tardivement d'ailleurs).
Le(s) 1er boss est un autre bon exemple.

----------


## Euklif

> J'ai adoré, je recommande aux fans de Metroid-like et des Zelda2D.


Et a ceux qui aiment les Zelda 3D*?
Le jeu me botte assez en vrai... Mais surtout pour retrouver cet aspect "Zelda 3d-like" assez rare.

*De OoT a Skyward Sword du coup.

----------


## Momock

> Le(s) 1er boss est un autre bon exemple.


Le Père Gascoigne du jeu: t'apprends à ne pas utiliser le lock tout le temps ou tu ne passes pas! (en tout cas j'étais pas capables de le passer sans ce "truc").

L'idéal ce serait d'avoir le lock et le tir séparément, plus un bouton qui locke et qui tire en même temps.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et a ceux qui aiment les Zelda 3D*?
> Le jeu me botte assez en vrai... Mais surtout pour retrouver cet aspect "Zelda 3d-like" assez rare.


À mon avis la ressemblance tient beaucoup moins: la caméra n'est pas "libre" derrière le personnage, elle est bloqué en mode perspective isométrique, en gros comme un dans un Zelda 2D (le sud est en bas de l'écran, le nord est en haut), mais plus basse, plus de côté:



Mais elle n'est pas complètement fixe non plus, elle va s'adapter si on passe dans un petit corridor ou autre, pour apporter un certain dynamisme. C'est globalement très bien fichu, mais clairement pensé comme de la 2D.

Niveau game design, Hob c'est quand même beaucoup moins la grande aventure, pas de textes, pas de dialogues, pas de PNJ, de mini-jeux ou de quêtes annexes (à part chercher les objets cachés), t'as seulement une poignée de compétence à débloquer, pas de gros donjons labyrinthiques, etc... On se rapproche plus d'un Metroid-like avec ce côté "seul au monde", avec des phases de plateforme.

Le mieux pour toi je pense, c'est de regarder vite fait les 3 premières minutes d'un let's play du jeu, car, même si tu n'y verras pas de combat (qui ne sont pas le point fort du jeu de toutes façons), ça devrait te donner une vision globale assez rapidement de comment le jeu est construit.

----------


## Zerger

> Pas d'accord! C'est très utile contre les ennemis en jetpacks (et autres qui se déplacent très vite) de pouvoir anticiper leurs mouvements en ne les visant pas.


Ouais, je rectifie, c'est une idée de merde, y'a plein de monstres qui sont trop chiants à tuer avec la visée "auto"  :tired:

----------


## Laya

> À mon avis la ressemblance tient beaucoup moins: la caméra n'est pas "libre" derrière le personnage, elle est bloqué en mode perspective isométrique, en gros comme un dans un Zelda 2D (le sud est en bas de l'écran, le nord est en haut), mais plus basse, plus de côté:
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/07/10a...85c86143e6.jpg
> 
> Mais elle n'est pas complètement fixe non plus, elle va s'adapter si on passe dans un petit corridor ou autre, pour apporter un certain dynamisme. C'est globalement très bien fichu, mais clairement pensé comme de la 2D.
> 
> Niveau game design, Hob c'est quand même beaucoup moins la grande aventure, pas de textes, pas de dialogues, pas de PNJ, de mini-jeux ou de quêtes annexes (à part chercher les objets cachés), t'as seulement une poignée de compétence à débloquer, pas de gros donjons labyrinthiques, etc... On se rapproche plus d'un Metroid-like avec ce côté "seul au monde", avec des phases de plateforme.
> 
> Le mieux pour toi je pense, c'est de regarder vite fait les 3 premières minutes d'un let's play du jeu, car, même si tu n'y verras pas de combat (qui ne sont pas le point fort du jeu de toutes façons), ça devrait te donner une vision globale assez rapidement de comment le jeu est construit.


N'oublie pas de préciser que les musiques sont faites par matt Uelmen aussi ( les musiques de diablo et de torchlight). TU viens de m'apprendre aussi la fermeture du studio (j'adorais particulierement Torchlight 1 et 2 )  :Emo: .
J'aurais peut être du sentir l'embrouille quand les grosses têtes sont partis, Travis et les frères Shaeffer pour fonder deux studio (Echtra je crois et double damage)

----------


## Euklif

> Le mieux pour toi je pense, c'est de regarder vite fait les 3 premières minutes d'un let's play du jeu


Mais t'y es fou : 3 min, c'est même pas le temps qu'il faut pour que je m'endorme tellement ils prennent tous leurs vies a raconter l'histoire de leur petit déj'... C'est pas gentil de me souhaiter du mal comme ça  :Cafe2: .
Blague a part, merci pour les précisions : je pense qu'il attendra une période de vaches maigres du coup...

----------


## Clear_strelok

*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance*




C'est le premier jeu dont j'ai passé presque toutes les cinématiques, la caméra n'est jamais là où il faut, les mini-mécaniques d'infiltration sont inutiles et mal faites mais ça fonctionne à tous les niveaux. En tant que parodie de Metal Gear, en tant que jeu de combat et surtout en tant que représentant de l'esprit Platinum. Je pense notamment que c'est un des jeux du studio qui illustre le mieux en quoi leur façon de penser et de faire leurs jeux sans se préoccuper un instant de s'adresser à tout le monde est positive. Ils n'hésitent jamais à faire ce que le manuel du parfait petit jeu vidéo frapperait d'interdiction au titre de mauvais game-design (_« Un boss final de quarante minutes qui demande de maitriser une mécanique de jeu qui n'a pas été introduite et qu'on pouvait totalement ignorer jusqu'à maintenant ? R.A.S, on peut envoyer le jeu en magasin »_) parce que faire ce qui leur plait est plus important que de plaire, et ça donne quelque chose de remarquablement cohérent.

Le portage a des problèmes (obligé d'utiliser un logiciel externe pour forcer le mode 60Hz en plein écran, sérieusement ?) et je serais pas surpris d'apprendre que c'est considéré comme le vilain petit canard dans le cercle des fans du studio, à cause de la profondeur moindre du gameplay par rapport à celui des jeux dirigés par Kamiya ou Mikami, mais au prix où il se trouve actuellement ce serait criminel de ne pas au moins l'essayer, même si vous n'aimez pas les jeux d'action. C'est le genre de plaisirs idiots et fiers de l'être qui font changer d'avis sur un genre.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Virginia*, une histoire interactive assez courte. Il n'y a pas de dialogues (ni voix, ni sous-titres) et peu de texte. Au final, j'ai pas compris grand chose vu qu'en plus il y a un mélange de scènes réelles et de scènes imaginées. Bref, plutôt bof.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est le premier jeu dont j'ai passé presque toutes les cinématiques, la caméra n'est jamais là où il faut, les mini-mécaniques d'infiltration sont inutiles et mal faites mais ça fonctionne à tous les niveaux. En tant que parodie de Metal Gear, en tant que jeu de combat et surtout en tant que représentant de l'esprit Platinum. Je pense notamment que c'est un des jeux du studio qui illustre le mieux en quoi leur façon de penser et de faire leurs jeux sans se préoccuper un instant de s'adresser à tout le monde est positive. Ils n'hésitent jamais à faire ce que le manuel du parfait petit jeu vidéo frapperait d'interdiction au titre de mauvais game-design (_« Un boss final de quarante minutes qui demande de maitriser une mécanique de jeu qui n'a pas été introduite et qu'on pouvait totalement ignorer jusqu'à maintenant ? R.A.S, on peut envoyer le jeu en magasin »_) parce que faire ce qui leur plait est plus important que de plaire, et ça donne quelque chose de remarquablement cohérent.
> 
> Le portage a des problèmes (obligé d'utiliser un logiciel externe pour forcer le mode 60Hz en plein écran, sérieusement ?) et je serais pas surpris d'apprendre que c'est considéré comme le vilain petit canard dans le cercle des fans du studio, à cause de la profondeur moindre du gameplay par rapport à celui des jeux dirigés par Kamiya ou Mikami, mais au prix où il se trouve actuellement ce serait criminel de ne pas au moins l'essayer, même si vous n'aimez pas les jeux d'action. C'est le genre de plaisirs idiots et fiers de l'être qui font changer d'avis sur un genre.


Horosho !

Quand je vois ce bon vieux gros combat de boss, ça donne envie d'y aller, mais je me demande sur quelle plateforme c'est dispo.

----------


## Blackogg

> Horosho !
> 
> Quand je vois ce bon vieux gros combat de boss, ça donne envie d'y aller, mais je me demande sur quelle plateforme c'est dispo.


Sur PC (ou sur PS360).
Et c'est que le boss du tutoriel ça  ::lol::

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *Broken Age*

Avant tout le jeu m'a clairement séduit par sa direction artistique et le cast vocal: ces deux élément sont impeccables, c'est un plaisir pour les yeux et les oreilles.
J'ai plutôt bien aimé l'histoire, même si je me suis plus amusé à suivre Vella que Shay, à cause du coté mollasson du garçon. Le twist du milieu est attendu mais plutôt bien amené, et la revisite des décors par l'autre personnage est assez rigolote. En terme d'énigmes, c'est plutôt abordable au début, ça se corse grandement dans la seconde partie. Certaines m'ont bien amusées, comme le guidage de l'hexapote dans le vaisseau et les chorégraphies à réutiliser. 

Bref, un bon jeu, je ne sais pas pourquoi il s'est tant fait cartonner

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bref, un bon jeu, je ne sais pas pourquoi il s'est tant fait cartonner


Parce qu'il est sorti en version boîte?

 :Drum:

----------


## Supergounou

> Bref, un bon jeu, je ne sais pas pourquoi il s'est tant fait cartonner


C'est au niveau du Kickstarter que ça a chié, promesses non tenues etc...
Perso j'ai beaucoup aimé, mais j'ai aussi été épargné par la shitstorm lors de sa sortie.

----------


## Hilikkus

Effectivement, je viens de lire quelques articles sur la génère du jeu et ouais, ça promettait autre chose qu'un bon petit point'n click coloré. Mais je reste content du résultat  ::):

----------


## Blackogg

> Effectivement, je viens de lire quelques articles sur la génère du jeu et ouais, ça promettait autre chose qu'un bon petit point'n click coloré. Mais je reste content du résultat


Ben ça promettait tout et rien. La vidéo de lancement du kickstarter c'était simplement "hey, je suis Tim Schaffer, là c'est Ron Gilbert en arrière plan, il est pas concerné mais je voulais quand même vous le montrer. Si on faisait un point n clic mais sans éditeur-méchant-qui-veut-pas-le-financer ?"

Bizarrement, ça a marché comme pitch et des tombereaux de monnaie ont été levés.
À partir de là, les gens ont projeté toutes leurs attentes dessus et en ont fait le 1er gros kickstarter pour un JV. Ben forcément, le résultat ne pouvait pas être conforme à leurs attentes. Et pareil côté Double Fine où ils ont clairement été dépassés par le succès de leur opération et ont donc bien dû galérer à essayer de comprendre ce que le public attendait de leur part.

----------


## Ruadir

Un budget minimum de 3,5 millions de dollars et un temps de développement de 2 ans pour ensuite entendre dire que la deuxième partie va se faire si la première s'est bien vendue. 
J'ai trouvé ça très moyen comme procédé. 


Surtout que le résultat est pas fou. 
C'est un jeu sympathique mais sans plus. Moins riche qu'un Deponia ou moins intéressant que des petites perles indés comme Machinarium.

Sinon, il y a aussi le développement minable de Spacebase df-9  et le chantage autour de la suite de Brutal Legend.
Pour moi, Double Fine n'est pas digne de confiance.

J'ai rien contre leurs jeux mais ils n'auront pas mon argent et je comprends parfaitement la frustration de certains backers.

----------


## Blackogg

*10,000,000*, un match 3 à gros pixels où le but est ... de marquer 10,000,000 points en une partie.
Notre petit bonhomme parcourt un donjon, et matcher les bons types de symboles dans la grille pendant ce temps permet de progresser (armes pour les monstres, clés pour les portes et les coffres, ressources pour améliorer son perso pour les prochains runs).
C'est tout con (c'est un match-3 quoi), c'est hyper addictif (c'est un match ... bref), chaque run dure quelques minutes maximum, ça m'a occupé 5h durant lesquelles j'ai pas pu envisager  de faire autre chose  ::O: .

Bref, une mini dose de crack pour 1€, je prendrai sa suite aux prochaines soldes  ::):

----------


## azruqh

> *10,000,000*


*10,000,000* est excellent. Sa suite est encore meilleure !

----------


## Getz

> *10,000,000* est excellent. Sa suite est encore meilleure !


10,000,001? Ou 10,000,000 2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> 10,000,001? Ou 10,000,000 2 ?


*You must build a boat*, ces gens n'ont aucune notion de continuité  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

> *You must build a boat*, ces gens n'ont aucune notion de continuité


Peut-être que le 3ème sera *You must build 10,000,000 boats*!

----------


## Cabfire

Ce week-end j'ai fini la *complete edition de Nioh*, sur PC. 

J'ai trouvé ça plutôt bien, c'est une bonne variation de la formule Dark Soul, même si ici c'est relativement répétitif. Du coup, au bout des 70h du jeu standard je n'avais plus vraiment faim, donc adieu les DLC.

Niveau gameplay par contre, j'ai vraiment bien prit mon pied. Bref, c'était bien sympa et dur comme il faut.

J’hésite à enchaîner The Surge...

----------


## azruqh

> Ce week-end j'ai fini la *complete edition de Nioh*, sur PC. 
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça plutôt bien, c'est une bonne variation de la formule Dark Soul, même si ici c'est relativement répétitif. Du coup, au bout des 70h du jeu standard je n'avais plus vraiment faim, donc adieu les DLC.
> 
> Niveau gameplay par contre, j'ai vraiment bien prit mon pied. Bref, c'était bien sympa et dur comme il faut.
> 
> J’hésite à enchaîner The Surge...


Marrant, j'ai joué aux deux en même temps. Je les ai tous les deux laissé tomber temporairement pour me consacrer pleinement et uniquement à *Hitman*. En revanche, si tu as trouvé *Nioh* répétitif, *The Surge* risque de te lasser encore plus rapidement. Mais je trouve que c'est malgré tout un bon jeu, avec des mécaniques intéressantes.

----------


## Cabfire

C'est la structure je pense qui est répétitif dans Nioh, il n'y a pas vraiment de cohérence au niveau du monde vu que c'est une collection de missions. 

Après le point fort de The Surge, ça n'avait pas l'air d'être son environnement non plus... mais c'est plus court me semble.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Fini *Fallout 3 GOTY* à 100% (toutes les locations, le max de quêtes possibles etc..) en une petite 30aine d'heures.
> 
> J'ai passé un bon moment dessus, et finalement 30h pour un RPG c'est assez peu j'aurai pensé avoir joué plus que ça (j'ai laissé tombé Fallout 4 vers la moitié du jeu avec 80 heures au compteur ).
> 
> Bon j'ai pas mal l'habitude des Fallout et forcement en faisant un build "GrosBill" à la moitié du jeu j'étais full XP, aucun soucis de caps et des Stimpack/RadX/Psycho etc.. à ne plus savoir qu'en faire (je jouais en Hard).
> 
> Le jeu vanilla est sympa même si les ennemis finissent pas être redondants (3 types de mirelurks, 3-4 types de mutants, 3 types d'ennemis humanoïdes etc...). Il y a pas mal de locations anecdotiques mais aussi d'autres qui sortent du lot (*Little Lamplight* avec Biwwy et son Wazer Wifle , *l'Oasis*, *Republic of Dave* ou les différents Vault ayant chacune une histoire tragique). Se balader dans Washington DC c'est sympa mais j'ai vite été saoulé de me taper autant de trajets dans X métros différents, du coup j'ai alterné entre des sessions de jeu dans la capitale entrecoupées d'autres dans le Wasteland.




Juste histoire de faire mon péteux, à moins que Fallout 3 se soit transformé en Agent Immobilier Simulator, on ne parle pas de locations en français.

----------


## azruqh

> C'est la structure je pense qui est répétitif dans Nioh, il n'y a pas vraiment de cohérence au niveau du monde vu que c'est une collection de missions. 
> 
> Après le point fort de The Surge, ça n'avait pas l'air d'être son environnement non plus... mais c'est plus court me semble.


Oui oui, *The Surge* est plus 'ramassé' que *Nioh*, y compris dans ses mécaniques d'ailleurs. Et le nombre de boss est famélique. Mais j'insiste : le jeu m'a paru bon.

----------


## pesos

> Ce week-end j'ai fini la *complete edition de Nioh*, sur PC. 
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça plutôt bien, c'est une bonne variation de la formule Dark Soul, même si ici c'est relativement répétitif. Du coup, au bout des 70h du jeu standard je n'avais plus vraiment faim, donc adieu les DLC.
> 
> Niveau gameplay par contre, j'ai vraiment bien prit mon pied. Bref, c'était bien sympa et dur comme il faut.
> 
> J’hésite à enchaîner The Surge...


Tu ne l'as pas fini alors  ::trollface::

----------


## Cabfire

> Tu ne l'as pas fini alors


Moi je suis pour l’expérience originale ! (En plus ça à l'air affreux niveau difficulté :D)

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'est la structure je pense qui est répétitif dans Nioh, il n'y a pas vraiment de cohérence au niveau du monde vu que c'est une collection de missions. 
> 
> Après le point fort de The Surge, ça n'avait pas l'air d'être son environnement non plus... mais c'est plus court me semble.


J'ai beaucoup aimé la cohérence de The Surge  le game play est chouette et l'usine a un design réaliste. Si vous êtes fan de sf, vous pouvez y aller sans problème. L'environnement n'a pas plu car il faut rappeler qu'on est dans une usine et que généralement ça n'a pas le glamour d'un château abandonné. 

Par contre, oui, il y a peu de boss 

Spoiler Alert! 


5

, mais le tout est très cool. Je l'ai fini en une trentaine d'heures mais je n'ai pas encore attaqué son Dlc.

----------


## Ruadir

*Observer*

C'est très moyen...si vous voulez une bonne expérience Cyberpunk plus subtile, mieux écrite et qui parle de l'évolution humaine de façon bien plus intelligente et nuancée, prenez SOMA.
Si vous voulez une ambiance étrange et onirique, prenez Hellblade.

Observer est un jeu d’enquête peu intéressant couplé à des séances interminables de train fantôme remplies de jumpscares dignes des années 90.
Avec en prime une critique simpliste en mode " le virtuel c'est pas bien, ça fait oublier le réel", un univers peu crédible et un personnage principal peu attachant.

Ahh et la communication du jeu n'en parle pas mais c'est un huit-clos que se déroule dans un immeuble de A à Z.

PS : un petit mot sur le jeu d'acteur de Rutger Hauer : Peu convaincant. Il a une voix charismatique, un timbre inimitable mais il peine franchement à transmettre la moindre émotion.

----------


## FericJaggar

> PS : un petit mot sur le jeu d'acteur de Rutger Hauer : Peu convaincant. Il a une voix charismatique, un timbre inimitable mais il peine franchement à transmettre la moindre émotion.


Ça semble plutôt logique pour un type dénué d'empathie...D'un autre côté, il a vu des choses que des gens comme toi ne pourraient imaginer. Des vaisseaux d'attaque en feu dans l'épaule d'Orion, etc.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> Ça semble plutôt logique pour un type dénué d'empathie...D'un autre côté, il a vu des choses que des gens comme toi ne pourraient imaginer. Des vaisseaux d'attaque en feu dans l'épaule d'Orion, etc.


 ::XD:: 
Plus sérieusement, j'ai l'impression qu'il a été embauché juste pour faire plaisir aux fans de Blade Runner. En première partie ce n'est pas trop grave mais en deuxième partie où il va revivre des souvenirs violents et où il essaye de retrouver son fils par tous les moyens, je trouve qu'il y a une dissonance qui se construit entre le doublage et l'état d'esprit du personnage. 
Du coup niveau émotions, je ne me suis jamais senti impliqué.

----------


## KiwiX

> Moi je suis pour l’expérience originale ! (En plus ça à l'air affreux niveau difficulté :D)


Si tu trouves le jeu de base "difficile", tu vas pleurer des larmes de sang sur les DLC :x Du coup, si t'en as marre, arrête-toi là, c'est déjà pas mal par rapport aux fragiles qui n'ont pas su finir le jeu de base.

----------


## Cabfire

Du coup j'ai acheté The Surge  :;):

----------


## Haleks

> si vous voulez une bonne expérience Cyberpunk plus subtile, mieux écrite et qui parle de l'évolution humaine de façon bien plus intelligente et nuancée, prenez SOMA.


Ça n'a rien de cyberpunk SOMA.  :tired:

----------


## Ruadir

> Ça n'a rien de cyberpunk SOMA.


Oui, pardon, c’était surtout dans les thématiques.

----------


## h0verfly

*Kingdom : New Lands* : J'ai hésité à le mettre dans le topic des jeux qu'on vient de laisser tomber car je n'ai pas fait skull island, la faute à une sauvegarde défaillante, mais puisqu'il s'agit d'un dlc, je considère que j'ai fini le jeu.
Qu'en dire : C'est à sa façon un die & retry digne des meilleurs jeux des 90's qui plaira aux alpinistes. Pourquoi les alpinistes me direz vous? Car la gestion de l'heure y est primordiale, on n'entame pas une ascension difficile à 16h. K:NL c'est ça, une gestion du temps et des risques/bénéfices dans une chouette ambiance.
Juste deux conseils: Ne cherchez pas tout de suite d'aide sur le net, ça enleverait une partie du charme du jeu, et ne faites pas la même connerie que moi, à savoir ne pas débloquer tous les bonus des premières iles avant d'attaquer la dernière et d'y perdre 35h...

Dans la foulée ce matin, j'ai fait *To The Moon* offert par un gentil canard sur cpcgift. Il faut à tout prix faire ce jeu dans votre vie. Pas pour le gameplay moyen, ni pour les graphismes rpg maker mignons sans plus mais ne serait-ce que pour la musique et l' histoire toutes deux sublimes. Pour les sensibles, prévoyez les mouchoirs. J'ai hâte d'installer sa suite Finding Paradise maintenant.

----------


## erkadae

Pour to the moon je suis totalement d'accord avec toi. Ce jeu est magnifique et les musiques splendides. Finding Paradise n'est qu'en anglais pour l'instant malheureusement pour moi mais j'ai cru lire qu'une trad est en cours  ::wub::

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini *Evil Within 2*, qui était sympa mais moins réussi dans la deuxième moitié que dans la première. Finalement seul le début exploite un peu les zones ouvertes (j'ose pas trop appeler ça open world vu la taille...) et ce sont les meilleurs passages : Quand on fouille pour trouver des munitions, que chaque combat est tendu car on est quasi à poil, qu'on planifie ses routes, qu'on choisit de combattre ou contourner,...
La suite est plus linéaire, et on ne manque jamais cruellement de ressources, le côté survival en prend un coup.
Comme le 1, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment réussi graphiquement, malgré les trucs qui pop de partout pendant les cinématiques. Le chara design du bestiaire et notamment des boss est sympa, plus que dans le 1 amha.
Globalement, j'ai trouvé ça séduisant, les combats m'ont rappelé TLOU et c'est une bonne chose.
Le plus gros reproche que je pourrais lui faire, comme pour le 1, c'est son univers, son histoire et ses personnages. Savoir que 

Spoiler Alert! 


tout est dans une machine branchée aux esprits, que rien n'est réel, que tout peut arriver n'importe quand

, c'est le meilleur moyen pour qu'on s'en foute finalement. En tout cas, moi je m'en foutais complètement. Dans le 1 on l'ignore, dans le 2 on le sait dès le début et ça enlève un peu d'enjeu.

Je suis arrivé aussi à la première fin de *MGS 5* dont l'infiltration est vraiment top (sauf en intérieur, heureusement très rare, car gameplay pas du tout adapté). L'histoire est pas mal, mais c'est beaucoup trop décousu pour qu'on reste intéressé tout du long. La maniabilité et le moteur sont dingues, c'est vraiment du super taff. J'espère qu'on aura d'autres jeux dans le même esprit mais avec des maps moins grandes et plus fournies, des objectifs plus variés,...

----------


## VegeDan

> J'espère qu'on aura d'autres jeux dans le même esprit mais avec des maps moins grandes et plus fournies, des objectifs plus variés,...


Et encore plus barré....

----------


## Bibik

> Je suis arrivé aussi à la première fin de *MGS 5* dont l'infiltration est vraiment top (sauf en intérieur, heureusement très rare, car gameplay pas du tout adapté). L'histoire est pas mal, mais c'est beaucoup trop décousu pour qu'on reste intéressé tout du long. La maniabilité et le moteur sont dingues, c'est vraiment du super taff. J'espère qu'on aura d'autres jeux dans le même esprit mais avec des maps moins grandes et plus fournies, des objectifs plus variés,...


Si c'est possible, je suis preneur de ta save car j'ai perdu la mienne à peu près à la même étape du jeu, et si je me sens d'attaque un jour d'y revenir, ce serait bien que je ne reparte pas de zéro :P

----------


## schouffy

Oui je t'envoie les fichiers dans la journée, en espérant que ça fonctionne.

----------


## Esotsm

*Jotun : Valhalla Edition* en 5h. C'est pas bien long mais certains combats de boss sont frustrants. Les niveaux sont très faciles et sont plus là pour l'exploration qu'autre chose. Vite fait, vite oublié. 20ème jeu de mon Steam Backlog Challenge fait en 1 mois et demi. Plus que 170. :3

----------


## Momock

> La suite est plus linéaire, et on ne manque jamais cruellement de ressources, le côté survival en prend un coup.


Si on exploite la furtivité on finit par tomber dans l'abondance de munitions. C'est finalement plus la capacité max de munitions qui te limite plutôt que leur disponibilité. Il faudrait que je tente le jeu en mode classique (où on ne peut pas améliorer le perso) pour voir ce que ça donne de ne pas pouvoir abuser l'IA des monstres aussi facilement. Mais j'ai perdu ma sauvegarde... il faut que je refasse tout.  ::|:

----------


## KiwiX

*Killer Is Dead Nightmare Edition*

7h de jeu pour terminer l'histoire principale et quelques missions secondaires. Les 2 premières heures sont chiantes et ça s'améliore un peu après.

----------


## Clydopathe

*Mass Effect* 
Je viens de finir le premier Mass Effect et que à dire à part que le jeu est vraiment sympa. Il a plutôt mal veilli dans pas mal de points :
- lumière dynamique qui buggue
- système de progression d'un autre monde, sérieusement, à la fin du jeu on est brute presque intuable
- système d'inventaire vraiment horrible, y a pas de filtre rien, quand on achète de nouvelles armes, on voit pas les stats! un comble...
- le véhicule Mako  :Facepalm:  ils l'ont testé avant de sortir le jeu? c'est juste une purge ce truc...

Par contre, l'histoire m'a vraiment plus, vu comment se finit le un, je suis curieux de voir la suite, je pense même que je vais vite craquer pour me faire l'histoire en entier! 
Les persos secondaires sont plutôt intéressants, même si j'ai eu envie de claquer Ashley Williams à chaque fois qu'elle l'ouvrait... et que j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir pousser leurs histoires un peu plus loin.

----------


## Ruadir

> *Mass Effect* 
> Je viens de finir le premier Mass Effect et que à dire à part que le jeu est vraiment sympa. Il a plutôt mal veilli dans pas mal de points :
> - lumière dynamique qui buggue
> - système de progression d'un autre monde, sérieusement, à la fin du jeu on est brute presque intuable
> - système d'inventaire vraiment horrible, y a pas de filtre rien, quand on achète de nouvelles armes, on voit pas les stats! un comble...
> - le véhicule Mako  ils l'ont testé avant de sortir le jeu? c'est juste une purge ce truc...
> 
> Par contre, l'histoire m'a vraiment plu, vu comment se finit le un, je suis curieux de voir la suite, je pense même que je vais vite craquer pour me faire l'histoire en entier! 
> Les persos secondaires sont plutôt intéressants, même si j'ai eu envie de claquer Ashley Williams à chaque fois qu'elle l'ouvrait... et que j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir pousser leurs histoires un peu plus loin.


Ne t'inquiète par pour les personnages, ils se développent dans les suites.
Sinon Ashley est morte chez moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

Ben en fait, c'est par pragmatisme qu'elle ne l'est pas chez moi... 


Spoiler Alert! 



Elle défendait une tourelle anti aérienne, je suis parti du principe que si elle crevait, ça mettait en gros risque le départ du Normandy de la planète. Surtout au vu des remarques des pnjs lors des premiers rencontre avec ces tourelles : "Wahou, ces tourelles risquent de faire des gros trous dans le Normandy!" .




Ce soir, j'attaque la suite  ::):

----------


## h0verfly

Si tu es comme moi, le 2 sera ton préféré côté scénario et personnages.

----------


## Getz

Fini *The Legend Of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild* sur Switch.

Les premières dizaines d'heures sont très prenantes, on a envie d'aller partout, de découvrir ce monde en ruine. La grande liberté offerte par le jeu est vraiment son gros point fort.

Au bout d'une trentaine/quarantaine d'heures, une certaine lassitude s'installe.


Spoiler Alert! 


Les ennemis sont peu variés, des sanctuaires trop identiques, la pluie qui empêche de grimper...



Autour de 55h de jeu, je décide de me rendre au boss final sans avoir terminées toutes les quêtes secondaires (loin de là). 



Spoiler Alert! 


Un peu déçu, le château d'Hyrule n'est pas vraiment intéressant à parcourir (ces satanés lasers  :Boom: ), les deux formes du boss sont assez sympas (la deuxième partie est hyper simple quand même, mais sous cette forme, Ganon est super classe!).
Et puis cette cinématique de fin qui dure 3 minutes  :WTF: 
Je suppose (j'espère) qu'il y a plusieurs fins non? Si l'on finit la quête des souvenirs avant de finir le jeu, avec ce que nous dit Zelda, on a une autre fin peut-être?  



Au final, j'ai vraiment bien aimé, même si ce n'est pas le chef d'oeuvre absolu qu'on nous a vendu. Je ne sais pas si j'aurais le courage cependant de m'y replonger pour terminer toutes les quêtes (pas toutes les noix Korogu en tout cas, ça c'est sur  ::):  )

----------


## Blackogg

*Thimbleweed Park*, le point n click qui retourne en 1987. Fini en 9h d'après steam.
C'était pas mal. Ce qui le rend presque décevant si on s'est un peu trop hypé en s'imaginant un Day of the Tentacle 2 ou un Monkey Island 3.
Mais si on le prend en l'état, ben c'est un digne représentant de son époque, pas le meilleur, c'est clair (Monkey Island 1 est toujours au dessus de tout le reste) mais on y retrouve tout ce qui faisait le charme de cette époque. C'est bourré de clins d'œil plus ou moins appuyés (souvent plus), parfois jusqu'à l'écœurement et je me suis quelques fois demandé si j'étais pas en train d'assister à une psychanalyse de Ron Gilbert tellement le délire meta virait parfois à l'obsession.
Ce côté représentant parfait d'une époque est d'ailleurs un reproche que je ferais au jeu, avec cette tendance à vouloir cocher dans l'ordre toutes les cases du cahier des charges du petit pnc modèle de chez Lucasfilm Games. Certes, c'était annoncé, mais ma nostalgie a vraisemblablement des limites (dans un autre genre, Pillars of Eternity m'a fait le même effet).

Le gros regret restera la quasi absence d'interactions entre tous les personnages dans le gameplay, ce qui fait qu'on se retrouve à jouer une bande de télépathes (alors oui c'est un point qui est un peu évacué par le scénario, mais ça n'en reste pas moins frustrant).
À part ça, on a une histoire assez sympa (pour les bémols, cf l'aspect meta un peu trop forcé à mon goût), des persos tous bien campés et des répliques qui font mouche. 

J'expose beaucoup de défauts, mais, ça reste un bon moment en compagnie du cousin râleur et conservateur du rêveur et naïf Broken Age. Tiens, j'y colle un 7/10-a-reno bien senti.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si tu es comme moi, le 2 sera ton préféré côté scénario et personnages.


Comme pour tous les gens de goût  :Cigare:

----------


## Bobbin

Pour l'histoire en revanche, c'est vraiment le 1 le meilleur. 

Au moins y a pas débat pour connaitre le pire des trois :3 (ce smiley donne la réponse)

----------


## Euklif

> Comme pour tous les gens de goût


 :Cafe1: 
Donc les gens de gouts préfèrent les gens qui ne cesse de geindre sur qu'ils sont trop malheureux en mode houlala mon enfance brisé ! Il y a le doc' mais je reste très content de n'avoir pas de gout  :Indeed: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour l'histoire en revanche, c'est vraiment le 1 le meilleur. 
> 
> Au moins y a pas débat pour connaitre le pire des trois :3 (ce smiley donne la réponse)


Le 3 est foireux sur la fin mais y'a quand même de sacrés bons passages.
Mais le premier, ouais, faut dire que la découverte de l'univers + "I'm Sovereign" ou Wrex...  ::love::

----------


## Ruadir

> Au moins y a pas débat pour connaitre le pire des trois :3 (ce smiley donne la réponse)


Il n'y a pas de pire, il n'y a que des moins bons.  ::ninja:: 

Pour ma part, c'était vraiment le 2 la grosse claque. Malgré le scénario en retrait, l'écriture était bien plus maîtrisée et adulte.
Bon par contre, le level-design...voilà quoi.

----------


## Nono

*Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty*

J'ai profité du passage en gratuit pour faire la campagne. Je ne l'avais pas acheté à l'époque à cause d'un problème d'équilibrage des niveaux de difficulté.

Et à l'époque j'ai bien fait, puisque ce problème est le même du début à la fin de la campagne :
- En normal, jamais je me suis senti menacé, aucune mission ne m'a inquiété outre mesure. Il n'y a guère que celle de Kerrigan que j'ai du relancer, parce que j'étais vraiment trop lent, et je n'avais pas compris le truc des Nydus.
- En difficile, je n'arrivais absolument à rien, que ce soit en terme de production que de gestion de mes escouades. Alors même que la solution est assez simple (utiliser en masse les unités qu'on découvre lors de la mission).

J'aurais bien aimé un mode "entre deux", qui me fasse suffisamment transpirer pour que je m'accroche, mais qui ne demande pas non plus des dizaines d'heures en essai/erreur pour avoir à peine le sentiment de progresser. Surtout que le but n'est pas de passer au multi ensuite. Je me fais un RTS solo tous les quatre ans, c'est largement suffisant.

Enfin bref, en dehors de ce problème majeur, il y a du bon et du moins bon :

*++* Les missions sont hyper variés. C'est le point fort du jeu. Il y a un réel effort pour nous donner à chaque fois un nouveau challenge, et renouveler le gameplay.
*+* La personnalisation des troupes, les recherches, et les mercenaires. Ce n'est pas la pierre angulaire du jeu, mais c'est tout de même sympa.
*=* le scénario part dans tous les sens. Mais comme c'est surtout un prétexte pour varier les missions, je ne lui en veux pas trop...
*-* ... enfin quand même, l'histoire autour de Valérian Mengsk (ses motivations, ses buts, les gens avec qui il s'associe) ne ressemble absolument à rien, en plus d'arriver sans crier gare. Et nous, on va tranquillement se mettre sous ses ordres sans poser de question. Surtout que juste avant, on n'a quand même droit à une super cinématique, ou Raynor et Tychus, seuls, parviennent à atteindre la passerelle d'un vaisseau ennemi censé contenir des centaines de passagers. L'odieux connard aurait pu rédiger 200 lignes rien que sur cette cinématique. Je vois globalement le personnage qu'ils voulaient insérer, mais tout est fait en dépit du bon sens.
*--* Et pour finir, le jeu est un festival des phrases les plus clichés du film d'action hollywoodien. A chaque fois, on se dit qu'ils n'ont quand même pas osé sortir un truc aussi gros. Et on finit un peu écoeuré.


Pour résumer : missions excellentes, dommage pour le niveau de difficulté, et pour le scénario de série Z. Du coup, je n'ai rien pour me donner envie d'acheter la suite.

----------


## Zerger

Surtout que le scénario de la campagne Zerg est vraiment pas terrible  ::ninja::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Surtout que le scénario de la campagne Zerg est vraiment pas terrible


Celui de la campagne Protoss est encore pire.

----------


## ShotMaster

Tiens j'avais le souvenir que le mode difficile était déjà beaucoup trop facile dans la campagne SC2, et que le brutal présentait un challenge un peu plus fun (dans les 5 premières minutes puisqu'en général si tu y survis, tu plies la mission sans problème). 

Par contre je te rejoins sur le scénario qui est complètement con, mais bon en même temps ça se veut série Z tellement les persos sont débiles de clichés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Celui de la campagne Protoss est encore pire.


La campagne Zerg est un étron horrible. L'équilibrage est pété de partout avec Kerrigan super sayen, tu passes les 3/4 de la campagne a attendre des timers débiles alors que y'a plus aucun danger sur la carte. Je l'ai drop 3 fois avant d'arriver à la boucler cette merde.

----------


## Nono

> Tiens j'avais le souvenir que le mode difficile était déjà beaucoup trop facile dans la campagne SC2


Pas pour moi. Il y a probablement un moyen de plier le mode difficile une main dans le dos, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le levier motivationnel dans Starcraft 2.
Comme tu le dis j'ai l'impression que ça se joue assez tôt dans le jeu (en brutal pour toi, mais pour moi le cas se pose en hard). Il ne faut pas se louper au début, faire des trucs très précis. Sinon on se fait bouffer sans possibilité de remonter la pente.

Je trouve Company of Heroes moins frustrant par exemple. J'acceptais de me prendre des grosses déculottées, parce que dans le temps que durait une partie, je réussissais tout de même à y trouver du plaisir au combat. Et à identifier facilement ce qui ne fonctionnait pas. Je n'ai pas retrouvé ce plaisir de jeu et cette facilité de lecture dans Starcraft 2.

Je pense que c'est parce que je préfère danser que produire, sur mes vieux jours.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Quake II*, avec le mod Quake2xp qui apporte une petite cure de jouvence au jeu, ce qui est toujours bienvenu. 

C'était brutal, pas subtil, avec une histoire 100% "balek", mais c'est ça qu'on veut quand on joue à ce type de jeux. Très habitué (trop ?) aux FPS modernes, j'ai dû me réadapter à la vitesse des déplacements, mais finalement ça passe très bien et bourriner à 200 à l'heure des ennemis au shotgun, c'est très plaisant. Après oui, c'est très répétitif, mais par tranches de 1/2 heure, 1 heure, c'est parfait pour se défouler un coup. Et le boss de fin était très facile à descendre, ça m'a surpris.

Il faudrait à l'occasion que je me fasse le 1er Quake avec le mod Epsilon, tiens.

----------


## Supergounou

*Silence* (2016)



Point'n click? Silence c'est la suite de The Whispered World, un des tout premier point'n click de chez Daedalic sorti en 2010. Un jeu que j'avais particulièrement apprécié à l'époque parce que assez poétique et mélancolique.

+ Très beau, les tableaux sont magnifiques, les personnages 3D bien implémentés dans les décors, les animations sont bonnes.
+ Musiques agréables, le thème est plutôt bon.
+ Interface plutôt bien pensée.
+ Un peu de poésie quand même, mais il faut être patient.
+ Énigmes (trop?) logiques
+ Système d'indices paramétrable, excellente idée.
+ Plein de succès à la con qui poussent à essayer un maximum d'interactions.
+ Spoil majeur de l'histoire: 

Spoiler Alert! 


toute la fin, téléphonée mais excellemment mise en scène

.
+ 5h à finir, ouf il était temps

- Aucune originalité, tout est prévisible et a été déjà fait mille fois.
- C'est niais.
- Narration pas toujours claire, certains passages s'enchainent sans explications.
- Très peu d'énigmes, toutes trop simples à mon avis.
- Pas de possibilité de skipper les cinématiques.
- Pas de sauvegarde manuelle, et les auto se font uniquement lors des temps de chargement. Ultra frustrant quand on quitte le jeu après une cinématique de 5mn et qu'on doit tout se retaper.
- Personnages têtes à claques.
- Des putains de QTE dans un point'n click?!
- Le cul entre 2 chaises, j'ai envie de dire que c'est un jeu prévu pour les petiots mais en même temps je n'y laisserai pas jouer mon gamin.

Pas terrible donc. Silence c'est un peu la merde enrobée dans un papier d'or. Vraiment splendide visuellement, mais très ennuyeux. À prendre comme un dessin-animé, ou comme un (joli) Telltale (ça reste cependant un bon cran au dessus d'un Telltale en terme de gameplay).

----------


## Nono

> Il faudrait à l'occasion que je me fasse le 1er Quake avec le mod Epsilon, tiens.


Je l'ai refait il n'y a pas longtemps, avec le strict minimum (Quakespasm et Deamon Tools pour avoir les CD audio), et ça reste très chouette. Je ne l'avais jamais fait avec la bande son, ça renforce parfaitement l'ambiance.

----------


## Kaede

J'ai ENFIN réussi à finir Lovely Planet, après 10h de jeu, qui fûrent souvent rudes.

Ca va sembler bête parce que l'habillage fait penser à Katamari Damacy plus qu'à Quake ou Devil Daggers, mais c'est un des FPS les plus difficiles auxquels j'aurai pu jouer, car il faut fréquemment arriver à toucher des cibles (parfois en mouvement) avec une arme aux projectiles très lents, et cela sans crosshair - ça demande donc à la fois de la rapidité (temps limite pour certaines cibles), de la précision et de l'anticipation. J'ai mis le jeu de côté pendant looongtemps après un blocage plus sévère que les précédents au niveau 5-11 (voir ci-dessous, le joueur est autrement plus rapide et précis que moi). Heureusement je m'y suis remis et j'ai fini par y arriver. GNgngnngngnnnn !




tl;dr : un des meilleurs représentants du genre FPS plateforme, un concept vraiment très fun (avec un des gros parti-pris de Super Meat Boy : niveaux très courts mais très difficiles, vies infinies), un univers adorable. A réserver aux acharnés ou as de l'_aiming_.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le jeu était au dernier AGDQ (speedrun mettant en compétition 2 joueurs en parallèle, le plus rapide a bouclé le jeu en 11 minutes, c'est par ici, à noter qu'ils jouent avec crosshair)

----------


## FrousT

*Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* (offert par le grand et costaud Blackogg)

 

Très bonne expérience, je comprend son succès, c'est visuellement magnifique, les effets de flou et les voix en 3D rend l'immersion parfaite ! Les références à la culture celtique et à la mythologie Nordique est très intéressante en plus de ça.

Très peu d'information ou de menu, 0 interface, tout passe par le visuel ou le son. Lors d'un combat par exemple, les voix dans ma tête m'indique quand un ennemi derrière moi est sur le point de frapper, on entend les voix en fonction de là où est situé l’ennemi, c'est plein de petit détail comme ça qui rend l'immersion assez génial.

Ensuite c'est beau mais c'est parfois un peu chiant, c'est vraiment un jeu d'aventure/documentaire, on a au final pas grand chose à faire (et Senua prend bien son temps pour marcher...), quelques puzzle bien trouvé et quelques combats (pour le coup super fun) assez classique. C'est vraiment plus pour l'aventure et le message que le jeu véhicule que pour le gameplay qu'on joue au jeu mais c'était une super balade. 

En plus il y a le documentaire dans le jeu qui explique le projet, comment ils ont réalisé le jeu avec des interviews des différentes personnes experte en psychose et trouble de la personnalité. Et mine de crayon, c'est super intéressant !

Et le/les combat de fin avec la musique épique était super classe  :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

> *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* (offert par le grand et costaud Blackogg)


Je t'aime beaucoup FrousT.  ::wub:: 

Je suis toujours content de voir des canards qui apprécient ce jeu qui m'a personnellement très marqué (même si je note quelques bémols dans ton retour, que je ne partage pas mais que je respecte  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## FrousT

Oui c'est beau mais c'est quand même parfois chiant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Valenco

Moi, je n'ai pas vu le temps passer. Chaque minute de ce jeu m'a captivée, pas forcement pour ses énigmes, mais pour son ambiance.

Après, je veux bien reconnaître que les passages avec les pierres qui racontent la mythologie cassent un peu le rythme, surtout qu'il faut lire les sous-titres... je veux bien te concéder ça parce que je t'aime beaucoup depuis 16h19.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca va, c'est pas non plus un walking simulator, y'a régulièrement des séquences bastons/énigmes. Après ça reste un jeu qui vaut pour l'ambiance, les décors et les thèmes abordés, c'est sûr, pas la peine dese jeter dessus si on veut juste un BTA Nordique.

----------


## Bobbin

Ouep y aura bientôt God of War pour ça :P

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Resident evil 7 end of zoe* Le meilleur dlc du jeu. 
On reprend après notre séparation avec Zoe, sauf qu'on incarne son oncle Joey. Cette brute épaisse au cœur tendre fait foirer la mission sauvetage d'umbrella corp et s'en va sauver sa nièce avec pour seules armes ... ses poings. Bon il y a aussi des lances de fortunes et des bombes artisanales si ça vous chante.
Le jeu se fait en 1h 40- 2h maxi en mode normal.
Il y a des alligators, un monstre des marais, un boss à battre en 2 fois avec ses poings, une ballade dans les marécages avant d'entrevoir de nouveau la maison des bakers. 
Les deux derniers DLC de RE7 sont satisfaisants. Celui de redfield n'est pas dingue mais il a le mérite, comme end of zoey, de boucler l'histoire d'un personnage vu dans l'histoire principale.

----------


## Orkestra

*The End is Nigh*, offert par Cannes sur le topic des généreux. Je n'en ai pas tout à fait terminé avec lui puisque je compte au moins essayer de faire les différentes cassettes, mais j'ai terminé le jeu principal et c'était très bon ! C'est vraiment _Super Meat Boy 2_ ! Certes, le niveau de perfection qu'avait atteint le premier (et la nostalgie ?) font que _The End is Nigh_ ne montera jamais aussi haut au panthéon de mon petit coeur, mais on retrouve exactement le même feeling (malgré l'absence de wall-jump), le même plaisir et le même stress à sauter de plate-forme en plate-forme jusqu'à entrer en transe : ça y est, après avoir joué à _TEiN_, je distingue clairement 6000 frames par seconde et j'ai atteint l'état d'éveil ! J'avoue qu'après avoir joué à ce jeu, voir les trailers de _Super Meat Boy Forever_ beuh... ça refroidit un peu...

À noter tout de même que l'absence du wall-jump, et la recherche de tumeurs (une dans chaque tableau + d'autres cachées) rend le rythme du jeu plus lent que _Super Meat Boy_, au moins sur un premier run. On se rend compte en re-parcourant les niveaux qu'on connaît déjà qu'on les traverses assez aisément et très rapidement.
Je mets aussi un bémol sur la musique, mais je suis rarement fan de la musique dans les jeux de McMillen et de toute façon, vous serez tellement concentrés sur votre manette que la musique, on a tendance à l'oublier un peu.
Un dernier petit coup de gueule sur la structure """metroidvania""" : je mets des gros guillemets parce que le côté exploration est quand même assez réduit (dans l'ensemble on va plutôt tout droit) mais je le trouve justement assez mal intégré avec des règles pour passer d'un tableau à l'autre (notamment) qui changent : la plupart du temps, on meurt si on tombe dans un trou, mais une fois de temps en temps on tombe juste vers le tableau en dessous. J'ai un peu de mal à expliquer ce côté frustrant mais je trouve que c'est un choix de game-design assez étonnant, d'autant plus pour un jeu dans lequel on sent le soucis du détail et de la perfection dans tout le reste du gameplay... :/

Ceci dit, jetez-vous dessus !  ::lol::

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini hier soir *Zombi* (anciennement ZombiU).

Si l'on excepte la fin trop expédiée, le voyage était plutôt chouette, et ce malgré quelques gros défauts, notamment d'ergonomie. Le premier gros point fort de Zombi, c'est son ambiance londonienne parfaitement bien retranscrite, météo de chiotte inclue, bien évidemment. L'emballage sonore contribue aussi pas mal à l'immersion, hormis les sons des armes à feu, qui sonne plus comme des pets de fourmi, tellement ils ont peu d'impact.

L'autre truc réussi, c'est la peur constante de mourir (ce qui équivaut à incarner un autre survivant, et d'aller chercher le matos sur le cadavre de l'ancien), parce que les Z attendant dans un recoin sont légion. D'ailleurs, certains _jumpscare_ auraient pu être évité, tellement ils sont prévisibles. Les doublages (V.O.) sont également de bonne facture.

J'ai bien aimé la gestion de l'inventaire, où il faut à chaque fois poser son sac à dos par terre pour y chercher ce que l'on veut, par contre c'est dommage que les raccourcis pour chopper les armes ne soit pas plus intuitif. Et quelle idée de merde de la part des devs d'empêcher le joueur de retirer les objets de bases, tels la batte de cricket ou le pistolet 9mm, qui prennent 2 précieuses places "pour rien", vu qu'il seront ensuite remplacés par du meilleur matos.

L'autre gros point noir: les combats, qu'ils soient au corps à corps ou à l'arme à feu, sont assez peu satisfaisants. Notre perso ne sait frapper avec sa batte que du haut en bas et uniquement comme ça, et donc les techniques pour venir à bout de zombies sont très pauvres, comparé à un Dead Island par exemple, qui lui bénéficiait de tout un arsenal bien chouette.

Les musiques sont également pas mal, s'inspirant de John Murphy (28 jours plus tards), même si la plupart du temps, le jeu est "silencieux" comme un Dark Souls par exemple.

----------


## Tremex

On va dire que j'ai fini *The Witcher 3*, extensions incluses, pour autant que ce soit finissable tant il y a à y découvrir. Plus d'un mois dessus, avec encore TW1 et TW2 avant cela. Pfiouuuu, temps de pause.

Je ne vais pas revenir sur tout ce qui est génial dans ce jeu, juste quelques impressions en vrac :
- Ergonomie aux petits oignons, tous les boutons/actions tombent aisément sous la main et la souris. Mention au pointeur de souris bien placé au démarrage du jeu, juste sur "continuer". Peut-être banal, mais il faut penser à de tels trucs.
- Une botanique décente, car elle me hérissait le poil dans TW1 et 2. Ici les plantes sont réalistes (sauf l'achillée qui n'a pas un aspect de jonquille !).
- Des quêtes à foison et parfois bien barrées : un hommage aux 12 travaux d'Astérix, de la fumette de psilocybe par Geralt, ce qui permet en plus aux développeurs de se moquer de leurs propres -petites- limites de gameplay. Ou Shani qui peut étudier parce qu'on n'est plus au siècle passé (le 12e !).
- D'autres quêtes bien moches qu'il m'a fallu reprendre pour limiter à une fin moins triste, comme celles liées au "Baron Rouge" ou à la duchesse. Poignant.
Etc., etc.

Quelques petits bugs de collision jamais bloquants, un cheval lourdingue au galop, un ou deux très rares crashes et c'est bon, le héros court, saute, s'agrippe plutôt correctement, Mass Effect est loin. Je n'ai pas trouvé que les mutagènes de la seconde extension apportent beaucoup plus, ni les glyphes ophiri de la première (pas bien testés il est vrai). Mais c'est gentil d'améliorer, surtout aussi pour trouver les cartes de Gwynt manquantes, j'avais râlé -et ramé- pour le jeu "vanilla", à écumer tous les marchands possibles. Alors que dans "Blood and Wine" ils sont enfin indiqués, youpi pour arriver bien équipé au tournoi.

Jeu en version disque 1.10, Gog Galaxy ne daigne pas le mettre à jour sans création de compte (et de quoi je me mêle, si j'ai pris le temps d'acheter et charger 6 DVD c'est pour éviter les DRM indiscrets, justement). Aucun mod testé.

Jeu en mode facile, je n'ai jamais été doué pour tabasser du boss sac à points de vie, qui plus est au corps à corps (vivement que Geralt découvre la poudre à canon). C'est déjà assez long à explorer comme cela, et j'admire ceux qui trouvent que c'est encore mou même en NG+... J'y ai encore usé une manette sur des combats épiques, même dans ces conditions. 
Niveau 54 à la fin, et dommage que la Dame du Lac ne m'ait donné sa belle épée bien puissante qu'à la toute fin, à peine eu le temps de trucider quelques mobs restants (j'aurai dû repérer cette quête plus tôt). D'ailleurs, pourquoi elle me dit de ne plus la perdre, je l'avais gardée précieusement dans TW2 (mais au coffre, il y a avait mieux après) ? Et pourquoi ont-ils réussi à l'affubler d'une culotte après TW1 ? Enfin ça m'a fait plaisir de lui redire bonjour, c'est aussi le grand charme du jeu de garder des dialogues supplémentaires quand on retrouve des vieux potes.

Bref, très très heureux d'y avoir consacré tant d'efforts, c'est vraiment beau. Maintenant, de la lecture en retard, et ptêt du Deus Ex ensuite, tiens.

----------


## Illynir

Tu y as joué en version 1.10 alors qu'il y avait la version 1.31 qui améliorait beaucoup d'aspect du jeu dont l'inventaire et l'interface en générale ?  :tired: 

Pourquoi tu n'as pas directement télécharger la version 1.31 sur GOG sans passer par Gog Galaxy ?  :tired:

----------


## Tremex

Parce qu'il suffit de coller le patch sur la boîte de jeu et ça met les DVD à jour  ::o:  Je croyais qu'il fallait les regraver à la main  ::trollface:: 

Ben oui, j'évite le dématérialisé par principe (usus, abusus, fructus disait Grand Maître B.), donc j'ai acheté la version tout plastique pour aller prendre la poussière sur une étagère. Et alors c'est plus délicat de patcher dans ces conditions (je suis tout de même allé voir un peu le contenu des patches). Mais ça me convenait bien comme ça, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'être bridé par l'interface, donc ça roule. Un bon jeu, c'est normalement fonctionnel dès le 1.0 (sauf Mass Effect 1, tiens, DVD foireux).

Au moins merci d'avoir lu ma prose  :;): .

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu es comme moi, le 2 sera ton préféré côté scénario et personnages.


En fait, ça, c'est s'il est comme tout le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## h0verfly

> En fait, ça, c'est s'il est comme tout le monde


T'es pas désagréable que sur le topic des généreux en fait toi?

C'est décidé, je m'arrangerai plus jamais pour que tu puisses participer à un gift tiens.  ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

Forcement un clitopathe ne peut être comme tout le monde.  :;):

----------


## FericJaggar

*Wolfenstein II : The New Colossus*. Et ma foi le voyage était bien sympa. Le scénar est sympa pour du fps bourrin, et réserve son lot de surprises et autres rebondissements. C'est toujours aussi joussif de défourailler du robot nazi, super nazi, chien nazi et compagnie avec un akimbo de fusils d'assaut ou super lance flamme. Si vous avez aimé The New Order, je ne peux que vous conseiller celui-là.

----------


## Vaykadji

Après près de 100 heures, j'ai tiré un trait sur *Middle Earth: Shadow of War*. 



Un jeu prenant au même titre que le premier opus, Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor. Mais pas exempt de points négatifs.

Ce n'est clairement pas le jeu de l'année: l'histoire est basique et Talion, le personnage principal, n'a absolument aucun intérêt. Mais on le suit sans trop de difficulté, pendant la longue durée de vie du titre (entre 40 et 100 heures), parce que c'est un vrai combattant. Et parce que l'intérêt principal du jeu, ce sont les orques ennemis.

Trancher, tabasser, empoisonner, carboniser, décapiter, embrocher, pousser, intimider, ... il y en a pour tous les goûts. Les combats sont une réussite. Attention et dextérité sont demandés, mais c'est en même temps très fun. Liberté d'action, de mouvement, et de (très) nombreuses possibilités dans les mouvements de combat rendent le titre très attractif.

Shadow of War reprend les bases établies avec succès par Shadow of Mordor, tout en y ajoutant des nouveautés intéressantes et bienvenues. Plus que jamais, les orques sont à la fois vos pires ennemis et vos meilleurs alliés. La monture présente un réel intérêt, même stratégique contre certains ennemis, et vous devrez quasiment sans cesse renouveler vos tactiques de combat pour réussir à défaire la horde de gros puants en face de vous. Un vrai plaisir.

On regrettera malgré tout la difficulté parfois mal dosée: si les combats peuvent se montrer épiques par moments, dans l'ensemble, ils sont assez faciles... sauf certains, qui font monter la difficulté en flèche. J'aurais préféré plus de difficulté tout au long du jeu, mais moins de petits "passages" extrêmement chiants et difficiles sans raison apparente.

Le plus dérangeant reste probablement les bugs. Je me suis retrouvé deux fois coincé dans le décor. Mais tout au long de la partie, les effets de fumée et de feu (qui sont très présents) causent des problèmes d'affichage: le jeu commence à clignoter, parsemé de flash noirs, pendant parfois quelques secondes, obligeant à effectuer des roulades en espérant ne pas se retrouver mort. Et après un de ces épisodes de "flashs noirs", un carré noir reste présent en haut à gauche de l'écran, ce qui est juste super chiant. Pour un jeu AA sorti il y a plusieurs mois, c'est juste inadmissible.

Un petit mot sur les "loot boxes", parce que c'est très à la mode: je n'en ai jamais eu la moindre utilité (ni même ressenti le besoin) tout au long du jeu. Franchement, j'aurais même plutôt envie de dire qu'aller claquer de l'argent là-dedans relève plus d'une envie toute personnelle d'un joueur (par exemple essayer d'avoir un champion légendaire avec pile-poil les bons attributs pour être un combattant de la fosse) que d'un besoin réel du jeu (vous pouvez tout à fait obtenir un excellent combattant de la fosse sans cela). Pareil pour l'équipement: on en récolte tellement que franchement, on est même parfois trop bien équipés. Le tout sans dépenser un franc dans le marché en ligne.
Bref, sans entrer dans le débat global des dangers que ça peut représenter pour l'avenir du jeu vidéo, dans le cas de Shadow of War, la présence de loot boxes n'a absolument rien changé pour moi.

Les plus:
+ beau et bien animé
+ longue durée de vie (95 heures sans me forcer)
+ une certaine rejouabilité (d'ici l'année prochaine, par exemple)
+ liberté d'action totale
+ l'action est prenante

Les moins:
- difficulté plutôt mal dosée
- les bugs graphiques
- tire un peu en longueur sur la fin
- l'histoire est un peu nulle et le héros inintéressant

Bilan: 7/10

Une bonne dose de fun et d'action, sans beaucoup de prise de tête. Le jeu idéal pour se changer les idées et se laisser emporterdans un univers sombre et violent. Je recommande, mais je ne le classe pas non plus dans les must-have.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Wolfenstein : The New Order*.

Bah c'était bien. J'ai été étonné de voir que le travail sur l'écriture est plutôt bon, je me suis attaché aux différents personnages et ça c'était cool, côté histoire est plus classique mais ça se déroule sans accroc donc ça fait le taf. Pour le gameplay, c'est un shooter bas du front mais les environnements sont variés et assez bien foutu, ça manque juste un peu de variété au niveau des ennemis et une IA un peu moins concon.

J'ai hâte de faire la suite.

----------


## FericJaggar

> J'ai fini *Wolfenstein : The New Order*.
> 
> Bah c'était bien. J'ai été étonné de voir que le travail sur l'écriture est plutôt bon, je me suis attaché aux différents personnages et ça c'était cool, côté histoire est plus classique mais ça se déroule sans accroc donc ça fait le taf. Pour le gameplay, c'est un shooter bas du front mais les environnements sont variés et assez bien foutu, ça manque juste un peu de variété au niveau des ennemis et une IA un peu moins concon.
> 
> J'ai hâte de faire la suite.


Comme je le disais juste au dessus, la suite est aussi bonne (voire mieux). En attendant tu peux jouer à *Old Blood*, il vaut clairement le coup (même si j'ai quand même préféré New Order et son uchronie)

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Comme je le disais juste au dessus, la suite est aussi bonne (voire mieux). En attendant tu peux jouer à *Old Blood*, il vaut clairement le coup (même si j'ai quand même préféré New Order et son uchronie)


Mais j'ai déjà la suite, en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Bon, j'ai fini *Breath of the wild*. Objectivement c'est un bon jeu mais il y a beaucoup de trucs qui clochent pour moi, le gros point point fort c'est la map, franchement c'est un régal de la parcourir et on en prend plein les yeux. Certaines zones sont superbes malgré une technique pas toujours au top. Nintendo fait encore une fois montre de son savoir faire pour la direction artistique qui maquille bien des faiblesse techniques. Le gameplay aussi est vraiment bon, souple et dynamique, franchement c'est un plaisir à jouer.

Maintenant il y a de gros problème pour moi. En fait le contenu ne suit pas, c'est ironique quand on pense qu'il y a 120 sanctuaires à dénicher et 900 Korogu à trouver. Le probléme étant que ça devient vite répétitif, on rajoute à ça un gros manque de variété d'ennemis (une dizaine au total mais qui change de couleur selon la puissance...), 4 boss identiques à peu de chose prés. Un scénario qui aurait mérité bien plus de développement, c'est dommage car les personnages sont cool même si un peu cliché. La fin est totalement bâclé aussi et vite expédié, j'ai été très surpris. La musique est également beaucoup trop discrète, alors c'est cool le bruit du vent, de la pluie et tout mais bon c'est Zelda merde, réputé pour ces musiques, il fallait nous faire vibrer.

En fait, j'ai eu l'impression que le jeu avait un design prévu pour une durée de 20/30 heures sans se lasser (Comme un Zelda classique en fait) mais que c'est tellement étiré sur la longueur pour en faire un open world de 100/200H qu'on se lasse tôt ou tard, ça manque de variété.

C'est vraiment un grand jeu et j'ai quand même pris du plaisir à le faire mais je reste sur ma faim, quel dommage.

PS: Les DLC sont à chier par contre.  :tired:

----------


## Kaelis

> *Resident evil 7 end of zoe* Le meilleur dlc du jeu.


En parlant de ça j'ai fait le DLC de Chris en mode pépère avec un pote dans le canap'... c'est quelconque mais suffisamment idiot pour se marrer. Tout seul je me serais moins amusé.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Okami HD* auquel je jouais pour la première fois.
Malgré la technique datée (beaucoup d'objets apparaissent sous notre nez, chaque carte n'est pas immense), j'ai largement apprécié le périple (près de 60h en ayant cherché une grande partie des trucs optionnels). Les illustrations sont incroyables. La musique aussi. La mythologie shintoïste. On est touché par "l'âme du jeu". On a vraiment l’impression que ceux qui ont bossé dessus y ont mis du cœur et pas juste rempli un cahier des charges.
Chouette voyage.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un jeu dont je me souviendrai longtemps pour une raison assez conne : c'est celui que j'ai arrêté net quand WoW est arrivé chez moi, ça a envoyé ma PS2 au placard (RIP).

----------


## Supergounou

> *Okami HD* auquel je jouais pour la première fois.
> Malgré la technique datée (beaucoup d'objets apparaissent sous notre nez, chaque carte n'est pas immense), j'ai largement apprécié le périple (près de 60h en ayant cherché une grande partie des trucs optionnels). Les illustrations sont incroyables. La musique aussi. La mythologie shintoïste. On est touché par "l'âme du jeu". On a vraiment l’impression que ceux qui ont bossé dessus y ont mis du cœur et pas juste rempli un cahier des charges.
> Chouette voyage.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/21/020...96efe06.md.jpghttps://tof.cx/images/2018/01/21/f35...9a59675.md.jpg


Amaterasu!  ::'(:

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Bon, j'ai fini *Breath of the wild*.


Je te rejoins sur les défauts sauf la musique discrète et l'ambiance sonore qui m'a bien plu.
Il est vrai que l'aspect donjon est bien jusqu'au stade où on a fait le tour des différents types d'énigmes. Il est vrai aussi que j'ai été déçu que le jeu se cantonne "on sauve la princesse et le jeu est fini". ç'aurait été bien une mission épilogue montrant que la princesse est autre chose que l'adolescente gentille. Que sa délivrance ne soit pas une fin mais une étape pour quelques chose derrière. 
J'étais déçu que Zelda n'apparaisse que comme une ado' qui cherche sa place dans les flashbacks et paf, la princesse est sauvée, Merci au revoir. C'est d'un classicisme ce scénar' digne d'un jeu NES. 

Cela dit graphiquement le cell shading est bon, les rencontres des créatures est agréable globalement mais si on aurait pu voir un bestiaire plus vaste. 
Ce jeu de l'année aurait tellement pu être le jeu de la décennie.

----------


## Illynir

C'est une très bonne base pour le prochain Zelda ceci dit.  ::):

----------


## LeChameauFou

oui et non, il ne faut pas s'attendre à un breath of the wild 2 d'après moi. Le prochain, je parierais pas cher pour que ce soit de nouveau un monde ouvert de ce type là.

----------


## Illynir

C'est la déclaration d'Aonuma lui même en fait:
_
Vous savez, je ne peux pas parler de ce que les autres vont faire avec leurs jeux, mais pour moi en ce qui concerne la série Zelda, l’incroyable liberté que ce jeu vous offre et la façon dont cette liberté a été reçue, pour moi cela veut dire que ce niveau de liberté est quelque chose qui doit être maintenu dans les prochains jeux Zelda à compter de maintenant. J’ai réalisé à quel point c’était important._

----------


## Baalim

Je viens de terminer *Quantum Break* sur lequel je partais avec un énorme à priori (exclu xbox one, accueil critique des plus tièdes, optimisation douteuse etc.) malgré mon affection pour l'équipe de Remedy et ses précédents titres.

Au final, malgré certains éléments contestables et un choix de couleurs assez étrange (sérieusement, Monarch, il vous plaisait autant que ça, le jaune poussin ?  :tired:  ), le jeu est presque aussi chouette que ses prédécesseurs.

Remedy n'a pas son pareil pour créer une vraie atmosphère et habiller ses tps. En outre, son savoir faire en matière de gunfights n'est, une fois de plus, pris en défaut.

Même si le jeu reste très narratif, les passages action sont très réussis avec des combats bien bourrins (même si, ironiquement, en deçà d'un certain Max Payne 3) et des pouvoirs spéciaux très efficaces et suffisamment diversifiés et qui ont tous leur utilité.

L'air de rien, c'est un des rares jeux récents où je me suis servi d'un peu tous les pouvoirs du personnage au lieu de focaliser sur un ou deux.

Le feeling des différentes armes est, comme à l'habitude chez Remedy, particulièrement bien rendu et les décors suffisamment conçus pour éviter que les combats restent trop statiques.

Si l'on oublie les changements de résolution un peu brutaux qui nuisent à la finesse graphique, le jeu tourne très très bien alors qu'il est bardé d'effets dans tous les sens. Bon, le revers de la médaille est que l'abus de filtres, déformations de décors etc. peut parfois rendre une scène peu lisible lors d'un combat.

Et puis, il faut voir ces décors quasi figés dans le temps qui se détruisent et se reconstruisent à l'infini, lesquels restent particulièrement impressionnants.

Citons enfin les très nombreux éléments à trouver  (mémo, emails, etc.) qui étoffent considérablement la trame narrative et le mélange jeu/série TV qui, s'il ne pas être une voie d'avenir, a au moins le mérite d'innover et de chercher de nouvelles pistes.

A l'arrivée, une chouette réussite qui a eu contre elle de sortir en exclusivité sur une machine dur laquelle personne ne voulait jouer, puis sur un magasin sur lequel personne ne voulait acheter et, surtout, d'être signée par les auteurs de Max Payne, référence difficilement surpassable dans l'imaginaire collectif des joueurs.

----------


## bichoco

Mon avis sur *Mass effect Endromeda* copié-collé du topic dédié:

 Ca y est est j'ai fini le jeu! plus de 80h quand même  ::lol:: 
Et au final c'est un peu mitigé pas que je ne me sois pas amusé loin de là mais le jeu a tout de même pas mal de défauts et de mécaniques bancales même si à coté de ça il a de réelles qualités. Passons sur le scénario pas si mal au final et qui arrive même à rendre les kertts intéressants en cours de partie, non à ce niveau ce qui bloque hormis certaines lignes de dialogues assez ridicules c'est toujours le perso de Liam bien pénible (mention spéciale à son comportement durant sa quête de loyauté  :Facepalm:  ).
Non ce qui m'a agacé c'est la répétitivité: le jeu est trop long, beaucoup trop de quêtes fedex copiés collés les unes sur les autres. La quasi totalité des taches supplémentaires sont inintéressantes (j'en ai fait une bonne grosse moitié je dirais) ou plombées par les incessants aller retour de planète en planète pour résoudre une quête. Du côté des missions planétaires, sensé être de "grosses" quêtes secondaires, c'est loin d'être la panacée, il y a pas mal de quêtes sympa mais trop de missions copiées-collées d'une planète à l'autre, trop d'aller retour là aussi et une mise en scène trop pauvre. Sur ce point le fait que le scénario relègue l'implantation des avant-postes vitaux pour le nexus au rang de tache secondaire pour se focaliser sur les kertts n'aide pas.
Par conte aussi bien les quêtes principales que les missions de loyauté sont toutes, ou du moins l'énorme majorité, réussies et vraiment agréable à suivre... D'ailleurs elles se déroulent sur des maps uniques ce qui doit bien aider à les rendre intéressantes, car si les planètes en "monde ouvert" bénéficient d'une bonne DA elles sont terriblement vides et souffrent elles aussi du copier-coller: toujours les mêmes camps kertts (voir bandits) ou reliquats et toujours un environnement désertique... mais avec un climat différent...c'est bien trop redondant! (coucou les mêmes architectes sur chaque planète ou toujours le même boss kertt!) Dommage car jouer l'explorateur était super plaisant, au début du moins, avec un perso agréable à manier, de bons combats et un nomad fun à conduire.
Bref j'ai quand même passé un bon moment sur le jeu, qui compte son lot de passages vraiment réussis dommage que près de la moitié du jeu soit inutile et redondant dès qu'on sort de la trame principale.

Pour le coup je suis deg qu'il n'y ai pas de suite, la fin d'andromeda est sympa mais elle laisse une ouverture pour une suivante surtout qu'ils ont posé les bases d'un univers (enfin galaxie ) avec encore plein de choses à découvrir (les jurnans machins, le systéme originaire des kertts). Une suite plus ramassée avec moins de planètes mais avec des maps bien plus riches et moins de quêtes secondaires mais plus travaillées il y aurait eu moyen d'avoir un très bon jeu, les bases sont là.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je viens de terminer *Quantum Break* sur lequel je partais avec un énorme à priori (exclu xbox one, accueil critique des plus tièdes, optimisation douteuse etc.) malgré mon affection pour l'équipe de Remedy et ses précédents titres.


Mais y a pas de morceau de POTF dedans  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Mais y a pas de morceau de POTF dedans


Oui et non. Tu as une nana qui chantonne un morceau de Old gods of Asguard dans les bureau de monarch  :;): 

Le dernier potf est pas mal du tout, au fait  ::o:

----------


## FericJaggar

Ça vaut quoi par rapport à Alan Wake ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ça vaut quoi par rapport à Alan Wake ?


En dehors de l'ambiance propre à chaque titre, c'est finalement assez semblable au premier alan wake, savoir un TPS très fortement scénarisé avec des phases d'action dont le gameplay ne se renouvelle qu'assez peu au cours du jeu.
Les phases de shoot sont probablement un peu plus nerveuses que celles d'AW tandis que l'ambiance est moins anxiogène.

Si tu as aimé le premier, tu devrais logiquement apprécier celui-ci.

----------


## FericJaggar

Ok, merci, ça a l'air tentant, d'autant que c'est de la sf d'anticipation.

----------


## Ruadir

Perso, je n'ai pas trouvé Quantum Break très bon. Par rapport à Alan Wake, c'est un immense pas en arrière. 

Que ce soit dans sa mise en scène in-game qui reste très sage, son histoire qui met un temps fou à décoller, ses phases de gameplay ronflantes, sa durée de vie misérable (7 heures), sa rejouabilité quasi-nul et son scénario qui essaye d’être intelligent mais qui se révèle sans profondeur, j'ai trouvé le jeu très moyen.

L'intrigue qui tourne autour du voyage dans le temps est plutôt barbante car excessivement sérieuse, étriquée et plus "hard-science" qu’inventive. 

Je ne parle même pas de l'idée de mélanger le jeu avec une série Télé médiocre et de la fin ouverte qui ne répond finalement à aucune question. 
C'est pratiquement un teaser pour le prochain jeu de la série.

Pour ma part, le jeu a été une douche froide et je te le recommande uniquement à moins de 10 euros.

PS : ah et le jeu est très gourmand sur PC. Optimisé à la truelle.

----------


## Baalim

Je suis surpris de voir à quel point nos avis divergent alors que nous avons tous les deux manifestement apprécié Alan Wake  ::O: 

Là où je suis le plus étonné, c'est en ce qui concerne l'optimisation.

J'ignore si tu as fait le jeu à la sortie ou récemment mais je l'ai trouvé étonnamment fluide en toutes occasions.

Tu n'aurais pas supprimé le dynamic scaling ?

----------


## Supergounou

*Rising Islands* (2016), offert par Lucretia chez les généreux  ::lol:: 



Plateforme/parkour 3D. Une triste histoire de méchant qui veut détruire le monde je crois.

Rising Islands c'est un jeu de course dans un environnement en 3D, c'est à dire que le but premier du jeu est d'aller d'un point A à un point B en suivant le chemin fléché qui nécessite quelques tricks. La "particularité" du titre, c'est de proposer un système de système de monde parallèle style Giana Sisters: un click on est dans le monde bleu, un autre click on est dans le monde rouge. Evidemment, certains passages demanderont d'être dans l'un ou l'autre des mondes pour progresser.

Le jeu est assez intéressant, à savoir que les mécaniques de jeu fonctionnent et que le level design possède quelques bonnes idées. Malheureusement, niveau technique c'est une autre paire de manche: caméra aux fraises même pendant les cinématiques, graphismes vraiment datés même si la DA est plutôt agréable, mais surtout trop d’imprécision dans la maniabilité, que amènera à des crises de nerfs et à des "putain de jeu de merde!" assez fréquent.

La balade reste cependant agréable, ça se termine en un peu moins de 2h si on désire chercher les quelques fragments éparpillés dans les niveaux, mais ça ne révolutionnera malheureusement pas un genre pourtant assez peu représenté, loin de là.

----------


## Ruadir

> Je suis surpris de voir à quel point nos avis divergent alors que nous avons tous les deux manifestement apprécié Alan Wake


Ce sont des choses qui arrivent mais Alan Wake avec son ambiance mystérieuse, ses thématiques basées sur la créativité, la dépression, la lumière et les ténèbres, Son OST mémorable et ses personnages attachants a été une bonne petite claque à sa sortie.
Sur Quantum Break, j'ai vraiment trouvé l’ensemble fade et contrairement à Alan Wake qui s'attachait à décrire un peu le quotidien de Bright Falls, les dialogues de Quantum break tournent trop souvent autour du fonctionnement de la machine (dont je m'en fiche copieusement), ce qui handicap énormément les autres aspects narratifs du jeu. 
C'est un jeu qui raconte une histoire certes, mais une histoire que je trouve affreusement vide de substance. C'était froid, impersonnel et générique.
C'était sans doute ma première déception de la part de Remendy.

Puis cette fichue série télé, je n'en pouvais plus. Je voyais ça comme une béquille narrative, plus qu'autre chose. Je n'ose même pas imaginer la thune balancée par la fenêtre à cause de cet élément.    

Après je ne trouve pas le jeu mauvais...juste moyen avec quelques fulgurances. ( un 5-6/10 quoi)




> 'ignore si tu as fait le jeu à la sortie ou récemment mais je l'ai trouvé étonnamment fluide en toutes occasions.


Je l'ai acheté lors de sa sortie sur PC (en édition collector et tout le reste). Le jeu à dû être patché du coup.

----------


## banditbandit

> En dehors de l'ambiance propre à chaque titre, c'est finalement assez semblable au premier alan wake, 
> ...
> 
> Si tu as aimé le premier, tu devrais logiquement apprécier celui-ci.





> Ok, merci, ça a l'air tentant, d'autant que c'est de la sf d'anticipation.





> Perso, je n'ai pas trouvé Quantum Break très bon. Par rapport à Alan Wake, c'est un immense pas en arrière. 
> 
> ...
> 
> PS : ah et le jeu est très gourmand sur PC. Optimisé à la truelle.





> Je suis surpris de voir à quel point nos avis divergent alors que nous avons tous les deux manifestement apprécié Alan Wake


Comme vous je suis fan de AW et je garde toujours un œil sur Quantum Break, bon de toutes façons j'ai pas la config pour le faire tourner c'est d'autant que bizarrement contrairement à AW il semble très mal optimisé (voir pas du tout  :;):  ), et comme j'envisage pas la Xoxe one, donc...

Ah ! Et diverge c'est déjà beaucoup.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

> *Rising Islands* (2016), offert par Lucretia chez les généreux


Effectivement, le jeu se fait pas mal descendre (éval' Steam).
Tu as essayé Cloudbuilt, dans le même genre ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> (...)contrairement à Alan Wake il semble très mal optimisé (voir pas du tout  :


Mais mais mais, Alan Wake tourne très bien sur PC. Même sur ma GTX 660 d'époque ça tournait très bien, à part une ou deux légères chutes de fps quand les effets de lumière étaient trop forts.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais mais mais, Alan Wake tourne très bien sur PC. Même sur ma GTX 660 d'époque ça tournait très bien, à part une ou deux légères chutes de fps quand les effets de lumière étaient trop forts.


 En fait, c'est exactement ce qu'il dit  ::ninja:: 
 les problèmes d'optimisation concernent ou plutôt concernaient quantum break

----------


## Herr Peter

Quand Tom break, Herr Peter a aussi du mal à lire... Désolé j'ai effectivement répondu trop vite. Cela dit, ton retour sur QB me donne bien envie  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu as essayé Cloudbuilt, dans le même genre ?


Non, mais hop, ça s'installe  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le dernier potf est pas mal du tout, au fait


Clearview? Toujours pas écouté  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

*Defunct* (2016)



Encore un jeu de course/parkour atypique. Aidez un petit robot à rattraper son vaisseau spatial après être tombé de celui-ci.

On reste dans la catégorie "jeux à moins de 10 balles". Cette fois-ci, le gamplay consiste grossièrement en un bouton, qui permet "d'appuyer" la gravité. Si on est en descente, on gagne de la vitesse, si on est en monté, on en perd. Il s'agit donc de savamment doser cette gravité afin d'avoir constamment un maximum de vitesse afin de progresser dans de grand environnements assez ouverts où souvent plusieurs chemins s'ouvrent au joueur.

Et c'est plutôt plaisant. La sensation de vitesse est excellente, la maniabilité est très bonne, la progression est fluide et jamais pénible. On apprend assez rapidement à aller de plus en plus vite, tellement vite qu'au final on en fini le jeu en 1h. Pour les acharnés, il y a la possibilité de chercher des objets cachés dans le décor, qui nécessitent de prendre des trajectoires particulières assez délicates, ou de faire du time attack (bourré de cheaters évidemment).

Une bonne petite surprise pour les curieux qui rechercheraient un jeu rapide et plutôt original.

----------


## Momock

J'ai acheté Defunct pas cher parceque j'avais lu/vu que c'était un jeu "dont Sonic devrait prendre des leçons".

Mouais. Heureusement que ça ne m'a coûté qu'un euro.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah oui non, j'irai pas jusque là non plus, c'est clair  ::P: 

Par contre je l'ai acheté parce que j'ai vu que tu l'avais acheté à 1€! Et je ne regrette clairement pas, c'est vraiment très frais.

----------


## Abralias

J'ai "fini" *Football Manager 2018*, étant donné que j'ai fait tous les types de partie qui me semblent intéressants après environ 600H dessus. Un jour peut-être je ferai un journeyman (gagner la Ligue des Champions sur les 5 continents).

Si l'aspect tactique n'a que peu changé, avec juste l'ajout de quelques nouveaux postes, l'aspect gestion a subit pas mal de modifications qui me semblent toutes aller dans le bon sens. Pour faire bref, avoir une bonne équipe médicale et surtout suivre l'évolution des joueurs en terme de fatigue/risque de blessure est devenu nécessaire surtout si on a un style de jeu qui demande une grosse intensité. Pour la partie recrutement, c'est fini le temps où on pouvait choper les nouvelles pépites pour trois fois rien, il faut vraiment faire un gros travail de scouting et espérer qu'ils ne se plantent pas (comme dans la vraie vie).

Ce qui a un peu tuer le jeu sur le long terme de mon côté, c'est le Match Engine qui semble casser sur la précision des frappes. Même lorsque j'avais la meilleure équipe du monde, avec des attaquants de haut niveau partout et toutes les instructions pour qu'ils choisissent de tirer uniquement lorsqu'une grosse opportunité se présente, j'arrivais rarement à avoir 50% de tir cadré. J'étais plus proche du 30%, avec parfois des 10%. C'est à la limite de l'acceptable quand tu joues une grosse équipe, vu que tu peux avoir énormément d'occasions la majorité du temps, mais c'est insupportable quand tu joues avec une petite équipe.
On peut rajouter à ça les défenseurs qui sont trop souvent sous morphine lors des contres et des centres.

Mais en somme, c'est plutôt un épisode vraiment sympa, qui a défaut de proposer une véritable révolution nous donne des changement appréciables dans les domaines qui en avaient besoin.

----------


## Orkestra

Je viens de terminer *Mages of Mystralia*, généreusement offert par Madgicsysteme.

Si on oublie que la fin est extrêmement insatisfaisante (au niveau du scénario, pour ce qui est du dernier boss, il est plutôt chouette), ç'aura été une très bonne surprise ! C'est un zelda-like mâtiné d'une pincée de Magicka : on découvre des sorts et des runes qui, associées à ces sorts, permettent d'en modifier le comportement. Les runes peuvent être combinée selon un système de puzzle pour rendre les sorts toujours plus efficaces et surtout pour résoudre un certain nombre d'énigmes.
Autant le dire tout de suite, le scénario n'est qu'un prétexte et si les combats lors des phases d'exploration manquent un peu de dynamisme1, les combats contre les boss seront bien plus intéressants, tout comme l'exploration des donjons pour lesquels il faudra mettre à profit les combinaisons de runes à notre disposition. À noter qu'il y a des petites choses cachées un peu partout dans le jeu, quêtes annexes et nombreux puzzles pour récupérer de nouvelles runes.
Le jeu est très facile dans l'ensemble, plutôt joli et assez complet (je dirais que je l'ai terminé en une dizaine d'heures).
Si vous aimez bien le côté énigme des Zelda, je le recommande !  ::): 

1 - J'ai joué dans l'équivalent du mode easy, au cas où ça changerait quelque chose.

----------


## KiwiX

*Dex*, 15h de jeu au total.

C'était plus long que prévu mais je me suis imprégné très rapidement de l'ambiance cyberpunk et j'ai fait la majorité des quêtes secondaires. C'est une sorte de Deus Ex en 2D-sidescrolling en plus cheap mais avec un design plutôt classe, différentes possibilités pour aborder les combats mais la/les fin(s) sont expédiées un peu trop rapidement. Perso, j'ai trouvé ça cool mais je sais pas si j'irai le retourner une seconde fois. Un peu chiant car une fois le jeu terminé, on ne peut pas avoir accès à la ville pour terminer les éventuelles quêtes secondaires... Dommage ! Malgré tout, très cool.

----------


## Feelix

*The Stanley Parable*, enfin il me semble... ::unsure::

----------


## KiwiX

*Deadlight Director's Cut
*
J'avais ça qui trainait dans mon backlog gog. Lancé et terminé en moins de 4h. C'est pas ouf mais y a une ambiance. Scénario osef par contre.

----------


## Galgu

> *The Stanley Parable*, enfin il me semble...


c'est une sacrée expérience :D j'ai adoré trouver des chemins alternatifs et que ça ait été prévu.

----------


## Ruadir

> j'ai adoré trouver des chemins alternatifs et que ça ait été prévu.


C'est justement le propos du jeu : l'illusion du choix.

C'était génial !  ::wub::

----------


## CptProut

> C'est justement le propos du jeu : l'illusion du choix.
> 
> C'était génial !


Il a un autre jeux dans la même veine qui est tout aussi bon :Dr. Langeskov, The Tiger, and The Terribly Cursed Emerald.

C'est gratuit ça prend 30 min et tu passe un très bon moment.

----------


## Getz

*Stanley Parable* est génial oui!

Il y a aussi *The Beginner's Guide*, par le même créateur, un peu moins bon je trouve mais ça peut valoir le détour si tu as accroché à Stanley. Par contre, dans mes souvenirs, il n'y a pas de choix, et il n'est pas drôle comme peut l'être Stanley Parable.

(Surtout que si tu es malhonnête, tu le finis en 1 heure 30 et tu demandes le remboursement Steam)   ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Je viens de finir "seduce the inkeeper".
Y'a pas à dire, c'est vraiment le jeu #BALANCETONPORC de 2018  :tired: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/704690/agecheck

L'histoire est subtile. Fucking Fernand arrive dans une auberge avec la ferme intention de tringler tout le personnel.
Y arrivera-t-il ? 
Le suspens est intense.

Les développeurs doivent être bardés de diplômes en psychologie.

Seul point positif, le personnage principal est peut être la plus grosse raclure que j'ai pu voir dans un jeu (je parle uniquement du rôle attribué au joueur, hein).

----------


## Galgu

> Il a un autre jeux dans la même veine qui est tout aussi bon :Dr. Langeskov, The Tiger, and The Terribly Cursed Emerald.
> 
> C'est gratuit ça prend 30 min et tu passe un très bon moment.


J'avais jamais entendu parler, merci de la suggestion !


Sinon j'ai fini hier soir *Sonic Forces*. Pas une catastrophe, certains niveau sont vraiment fun. Je dirai que quand ça se passe bien (= t'avance bien dans le niveau, tes rides ne sont pas interrompus, c'est fluide), le jeu est très bon, mais bon certains niveaux sont pensés bizarrement et t'es obligé de devenir prudent et lent pour finalement réussir à passer, ce qui va à l'encontre de la doctrine Sonic quand même. Même remarque sur le boss final, très frustrant pour pas grand chose. Les shitty friends sont toujours là, mais j'ai pas détesté l'idée de l'avatar, ya moyen de faire des combinaisons marrantes. Un peu court également (5H) 6/10 overall.

Le DLC Super Sonic est passé gratuit hier pour ceux que ça peut intéresser. Je vais faire le DLC shadow par curiosité.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Limbo*  J'ai bien aimé, le jeu est beau et court. Hélas certains éléments de level design sont pas évident. J'ai bugué sur 3 ou 4 passages car soit je n'avais pas compris que l'élément de décors était en fait un mécanisme activable et deux ou trois fois j'ai également bugué sur le backtracking. Je ne savais pas s'il fallait rebrousser chemin pour chercher la réponse à l'énigme ou elle était à côté. Donc j'ai craqué et chercher 3 ou 4 soluces sur le net mais c'est un jeu qui mériterais que je refasse sans tricher car il est vraiment bien, glauque, minimaliste et beau tout de même.

----------


## Louck

*Hotline Miami 2*

(Ouai j'ai un backlog à faire  ::ninja:: ).

J'avais mis en pause le jeu au douzième niveau - la plus difficile du jeu. Je l'ai repris très récemment dans l'objectif de le finir.
En bref, la première moitié du jeu est un gros défouloir. Après les deux premières actes, les niveaux demandent un peu plus de réflexion pour pouvoir être réalisés, le rythme perd en vitesse... le scoring passe au second plan, ainsi que le désire de foncer dans le tas pour bousiller tout le monde. Ou peux-être que je joue mal au jeu ?

En comparant avec le premier, cet opus n'offre peut être pas notre dose d'ultra-violence, mais plutôt un jeu beaucoup plus complet: l'histoire est un peu plus poussé (mais toujours aussi compliqué), le jeu se renouvelle au fur et à mesure des niveaux (malgré quelques problèmes de level design et des ennemis hors-champs), et il y a de bonnes idées. Personnellement, j'ai eu un gros kiff sur le dernier niveau du jeu.

Mais voila, le jeu a beau être bon, il est très loin du délire du premier épisode.

----------


## Bobbin

> Il y a aussi *The Beginner's Guide*, par le même créateur, un peu moins bon je trouve mais ça peut valoir le détour si tu as accroché à Stanley. Par contre, dans mes souvenirs, il n'y a pas de choix, et il n'est pas drôle comme peut l'être Stanley Parable.


Un Stanley Parable sans humour et sans choix, ça donne envie  ::happy2::

----------


## Blackogg

> Un Stanley Parable sans humour et sans choix, ça donne envie


Et pourtant, ça devrait te plaire  ::P: .
Mais ouais, je trouve aussi la comparaison maladroite.
The Beginner's Guide c'est vraiment du jeu narratif, avec pratiquement aucune interaction.  
On est là pour écouter ce que le narrateur a à nous raconter, et voir ce qu'il veut nous présenter. 
Mais la manière dont il aborde les thèmes de la création, du partage (ou de l'isolement) m'a touché. 
Perso j'ai apprécié l'expérience, mais ça n'est que du ressenti personnel.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Limbo*  J'ai bien aimé, le jeu est beau et court. Hélas certains éléments de level design sont pas évident. J'ai bugué sur 3 ou 4 passages car soit je n'avais pas compris que l'élément de décors était en fait un mécanisme activable et deux ou trois fois j'ai également bugué sur le backtracking. Je ne savais pas s'il fallait rebrousser chemin pour chercher la réponse à l'énigme ou elle était à côté. Donc j'ai craqué et chercher 3 ou 4 soluces sur le net mais c'est un jeu qui mériterais que je refasse sans tricher car il est vraiment bien, glauque, minimaliste et beau tout de même.


Dans le même veine, je te conseil de jeter un œil sur INSIDE (c'est le même studio), ça reprend pas mal d'ingrédient qui ont fait Limbo, mêmes qualités avec une ambiance bien glauque, un beau travail sur la DA et surtout de meilleurs animations. Niveau énigmes c'est comparable à Limbo et même un peu plus simple je pense, pas vraiment besoin d'aide.

----------


## znokiss

> Un Stanley Parable sans humour et sans choix, ça donne envie


C'est plus une réflexion sur l'histoire d'un mec, un créateur de jeu qui ... euh.. qui se "perds" ? 

Ça ne cherche pas à être drôle, et le gameplay se résume à peu près à "press Z pour avancer", et je comprends que ça puisse être emmerdant pour certains, mais perso, j'ai pas eu l'impression d'avoir perdu mon temps (~2h30 de tête).

----------


## CptProut

> Un Stanley Parable sans humour et sans choix, ça donne envie


Dr. Langeskov, The Tiger, and The Terribly Cursed Emerald. Pour l'humour - les choix.


 :Vibre:  Bordel de pompe a foutre vous allez y jouer nom d'une double branlette  :Vibre:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je viens de finir "seduce the inkeeper".
> .



Je ne comprends même pas qu'on puisse commencer un jeu de ce genre...30s sur la page Steam du jeu suffisent pour décréter un "Nope, même si t'étais le seul  jeu existant sur Terre"

----------


## ShotMaster

> "Nope, tant que j'ai pas de sopalin à portée de main."


Fixed  :Cigare:

----------


## La Chouette

> Je ne comprends même pas qu'on puisse commencer un jeu de ce genre...30s sur la page Steam du jeu suffisent pour décréter un "Nope, même si t'étais le seul  jeu existant sur Terre"


C'est Baalim, faut pas chercher plus loin  ::ninja::

----------


## Pifou

> Je ne comprends même pas qu'on puisse commencer un jeu de ce genre...30s sur la page Steam du jeu suffisent pour décréter un "Nope, même si t'étais le seul  jeu existant sur Terre"


Je suis certain que tu préfères ça : http://store.steampowered.com/app/46...ital_Jousting/

----------


## La Chouette

> Je suis certain que tu préfères ça : http://store.steampowered.com/app/46...ital_Jousting/


Franchement, celui-là, tu me l'offres, je le lancerai 30 minutes avec des potes pour la déconnade. J'y jouerai pas plus, mais au moins je le lancerai. Seduce the Innkeeper, il ne serait jamais lancé.

----------


## Sorkar

> Seduce the Innkeeper, il ne serait jamais lancé.


Parce que c'est trop soft...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Franchement, celui-là, tu me l'offres, je le lancerai 30 minutes avec des potes pour la déconnade. J'y jouerai pas plus, mais au moins je le lancerai. Seduce the Innkeeper, il ne serait jamais lancé.


C'est parce que tu es un méchant  :Emo: 

Seduce the inkeeper m'a justement été offert. Du coup, j'y joue.
Je suis un grand homme  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Parce que c'est trop soft...


Spoiler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand on a réussi à chopper toutes les servantes et l'unique cliente du lieu, on termine le jeu en se faisant jeter par l'aubergiste parce que "nan mais ho, t'as pas de morale, t'as pas de face, sale queutard  :Boom: ".

 Ce qui témoigne, à l'évidence, d'un profond respect des convenances et des valeurs morales.

----------


## FrousT

> Franchement, celui-là, tu me l'offres, je le lancerai 30 minutes avec des potes pour la déconnade. J'y jouerai pas plus, mais au moins je le lancerai. Seduce the Innkeeper, il ne serait jamais lancé.


La même, on l'a fait pour de vrai, on l'a refund au bout d'1h parce que c'est limité et buggé, mais bon ya des pénis...



Sinon j'ai enfin fini* Shadow Tactics* (offert par lucky-one)

C'était de la bonne, bonne difficulté, grosse durée de vie si on compte refaire les mission pour avoir tout les badges (bon courage) et l'ambiance était cool. C'est un perfect !

Would bang again !

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est Baalim, faut pas chercher plus loin


 C'est surtout qu'il a pas essayé avec le patch H.  ::ninja::  (

Spoiler Alert! 


je parle de Mr cacao

)

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Dans le même veine, je te conseil de jeter un œil sur INSIDE (c'est le même studio), ça reprend pas mal d'ingrédient qui ont fait Limbo, mêmes qualités avec une ambiance bien glauque, un beau travail sur la DA et surtout de meilleurs animations. Niveau énigmes c'est comparable à Limbo et même un peu plus simple je pense, pas vraiment besoin d'aide.


oui j'ai en fait le disque ps4 avec les deux jeux. Le Limbo est déjà bien glauque avec l'araignée qui finie mal et les pendus, captifs qui parsèment l'aventure.

----------


## Ouamdu

*Dishonored 2 :* J'ai commencé en mode full-fufu sans pouvoirs sans tuer personne. Au bout de ~16 heures j'en ai eu marre et j'ai rushé la fin en tuant absolument tout le monde. Un des problèmes du jeu est son manque de rythme. Que ce soit à la première heure de jeu ou à la 15ème, l'intensité est toujours la même. Bref, c'était pas mal sans plus.

----------


## banditbandit

> oui j'ai en fait le disque ps4 avec les deux jeux. Le Limbo est déjà bien glauque avec l'araignée qui finie mal et les pendus, captifs qui parsèment l'aventure.


J'avais le même j'ai platiné INSIDE dessus.

----------


## Bobbin

*South Park : The fractured but whole* qui m'avait été offert suite à un concours CPC.

Au début je me suis vraiment emmerdé, c'est très similaire au bâton de la vérité sans le côté génial de la découverte de la ville, les combats sont lourds et l'histoire n'est pas aussi bien que dans l'épisode d'avant. Certains personnages sont casse couilles.

Et puis au fur et à mesure, ça s'arrange : les combats deviennent plus tactiques, l'histoire prend des twists super intéressants. La deuxième moitié du jeu est du niveau du Bâton de la vérité, et le scénario reste un peu inégal tout du long, avec de vrais moments goleri (je pense à cette scène dramatique dans laquelle un enfant se retrouve entouré par des legos rouges, symbolisant la lave, il va "mourir", c'est trop terrible). C'est surement le côté intéressant du scénar : cette notion de "no not break character" à laquelle sont soumis les personnages coûte que coûte. Et puis il y a quelques passages au moins aussi gore/wtf que les nazis zombis du 1er.

Le jeu est plus généreux que son aîné (Steam m'affiche 25 heures de jeu) mais la goleri y est moins concentrée. Je le conseille à ceux qui ont vraiment aimé the Stick of Truth, qui voudraient du rab et sont capables de prendre leur mal en patience pendant la première moitié du jeu. Par contre je ne conseille pas d'enchaîner les deux, ou ça va faire vraiment trop d'un coup.

----------


## Snowki

Fini *Divinity Original Sin 2* en 83 heures et je refais une partie aussitôt.  ::love:: 

L'histoire est mieux amené que celle du premier, même si ça reste assez classique.  Étonnement j'aimais bien l'humour du premier qui est très peu présent dans cet opus. ::sad:: 

Le développement des personnages secondaires est plus important, et c'est un petit régal de faire leur quête. Les combats sont plus chaud mais je ne trouve pas que cela soit mal dosé, au pire on reprend la sauvegarde rapide avant la rencontre et on retente.  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

Fini Machinarium en quelques heures, c'était adorable, cromeugnon. Cela dit, merci le système d'indice très généreux parce que les énigmes sont bien tirées par les veuch parfois. Disons que je comprends et respecte cet hommage à l'âge d'or du point'n'click, mais sans toutefois y adhérer sans réserve. M'voyez. 

Après j'me suis regardé Dallas, ce feuilleton pourri dégueu- ah non là je m'égare. 



Mangé aussi Doki Doki Literature Club, à force de le voir encensé un peu partout sur l'internet du web mondial je me suis dit que j'allais le claquer avant de me prendre un spoil. 
Oh ben, c'est cromeugnon aussi, et soudain... :ninja: 
Non plus sérieusement, presque trop mignon en fait. Le côté cucul à outrance est certes assumé et utile pour le concept, et je reconnais que me concernant, ça a marché, mais bon...
Il faut quand même se les enfiler au tube gastrique, les heures de niaiseries interminables du début. C'est peut-être une allégorie des marchés financiers, tout va super bien et-
KRACH BOURSIER, CONNARD, DANS TA FACE. Tu t'y attendais pas hein ? Alors, vous l'avez ?
Alors déjà si, on voit un peu le truc venir sur la "fin" mais ça fonctionne pas mal. (mais ma suspension consentie d'incrédulité est aussi généreuse que les indices de Machinarium)

Glauque et dérangeant en revanche, boah... Bon, le moment-que-vous-savez-de-quoi-il-s'agit est plutôt brutal et l'atmosphère générale assez indescriptible, avec cette couche de débilité voulue. 
Ok, mais c'est pas non plus le monument de dégueulasserie que beaucoup dépeignent, tout de même. Je m'attendais à quelque chose de bien plus sale, à vrai dire. 
Tout est joué sciemment, pour faire contraste entre les cupcakes adorables (sûrement fourrés au marshmallow saveur miel) et la saloperie qui est balancée à un moment. 

Mais ce n'est pas gratuit, non. Passé le "choc", DDLC vire très rapidement dans un trip qui, sans être expérimental, demeure plutôt réussi (et dédramatise pas mal, finalement). 
En poussant l'idée dans une autre direction, c'est sûr que ça aurait pu être très, très, très dérangeant. Il n'y avait qu'un pas. 
.
Honnêtement, l'expérience est un succès de mon point de vue. J'ai marché, et j'ai passé un bon moment, sans forcément m'y attendre (ou en tout cas, pas de cette manière). 
En se faisant un peu violence pour accepter l'enveloppe (je le redis, volontaire et utile) de niaiserie absolue des premières heures, la récompense n'est pas sans saveur.
L'ambiance distillée est intéressante, le concept aussi, la mise en œuvre inventive. Je ne jurerais pas qu'il y a un réel message derrière tout ça, mais qu'importe. 
Pas vraiment de raison de lui cracher dessus, à part peut-être sa surmédiatisation par youtubers en mal de buzz, mais c'est pas sa faute non plus. 



Spoiler Alert! 


pLeAsE.. .



Quelquefois, je me suis presque demandé si je jouais au jeu ou si c'était le jeu qui jouait avec moi, et ça c'était cool. Mais ça suffit, je risque vraiment de divulgâcher, là.  ::P: 
Ce serait pas bien, le plaisir est en très grande partie dans la découverte innocente. Jouez-y. 
N'Y JOUEZ PAS.


_Dernière modification par Dark Fread ; Jamais à 23h59._

----------


## Zerger

Marrant, tout le monde a la même réaction avec ce jeu, son créateur a bien réussi son coup. Je vous conseille de lire le test "imposé" à Ackboo dans le dernier CPC (vous pouvez chouiner), ca rejoint tout ce qu'on a dit  ::):

----------


## Dicsaw

Ben maintenant tout le monde a peu révélé la supercherie, c'est plus drôle.

----------


## Esotsm

*Rochard* en 5h30. Platformer vraiment sympa, pas bien compliqué mais à la maniabilité cool et aux graphismes propres. Pas le jeu du siècle loin de là, mais très bonne petite distraction.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Rochard* en 5h30. Platformer vraiment sympa, pas bien compliqué mais à la maniabilité cool et aux graphismes propres. Pas le jeu du siècle loin de là, mais très bonne petite distraction.
> 
> https://lh5.ggpht.com/NfrlC16pGPq6aC..._-NkEApyQ=h310


Et la musique merde  :Vibre:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Rise of The Tomb Raider* offert par nebsl sur CPC Gifts, à 75% d'avancement en 16h. Pas le courage de le finir à 100%, surtout qu'il me reste que de la collecte de babioles sur les différentes cartes, pas passionnant.
Très bon jeu, très joli et bien optimisé, c'est du bon TB nouvelle formule. Le show est bien mené, avec du rythme et de l'action, des paysages à couper le souffle, des moments bien tendus et des combats à foison.

Au chapitre des regrets:
- les QTE, beaucoup trop présents. On finit le jeu avec un QTE d'ailleurs, que j'ai du refaire 6 fois avant de réussir... super pour terminer !
- les activités annexes, beaucoup trop nombreuses et répétitives: défis, missions, collectes de 50 trucs différents, tombeaux. ça allonge la durée de vie pour pas grand chose. Après 10 heures de jeu j'ai arrêté de m'y intéresser et j'ai rushé l'histoire principale.
- l'histoire complètement tirée par les cheveux et inintéressante.

Mais ces quelques défauts n'en font pas un mauvais jeu, bien au contraire, j'ai passé un très bon moment.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Rochard* en 5h30. Platformer vraiment sympa, pas bien compliqué mais à la maniabilité cool et aux graphismes propres. Pas le jeu du siècle loin de là, mais très bonne petite distraction.





> Et la musique merde


Ouais vraiment sympa ce Rochard.

----------


## Blackogg

*Hand of fate 2*, pas fini à 100% mais j'ai fait toutes les missions (doit m'en rester 3 sur lesquelles j'ai pas eu le bonus).
Alors je suis embêté. 
Embêté parce qu'objectivement, tous ses mécanismes sont meilleurs que dans le 1. Le combat, même si toujours moyen, n'est plus la plaie qu'il pouvait être lors de certaines configurations dans le 1. Les nouveaux gambits sont finalement très sympa (même si les dés sont quand même moins fun que les autres) et apportent un peu de changement en demandant à être maitrisés eux aussi (sauf les dés ...). La scénarisation plus poussée a permis de s'amuser sur le level design (oui, un level design avec des cartes sur une table, c'est génial).
Mais en dépit de tout ça, ben je crois que le 1er me laissera un meilleur souvenir. Peut être justement à cause de son aspect diamant brut, cette simplicité dans le concept, avec seulement 3 mécaniques (déplacement, combat, bonneteau) et un objectif simple (péter la tronche du dealer qui a passé 10h à se foutre de ma gueule). Peut être tout bêtement parce que c'était le 1er, et qu'il comportait donc tout le plaisir de la découverte (même si je le redis, ils ont fait plein d'efforts pour prolonger ça dans le 2).

Voilà, c'est injuste mais c'est comme ça. Le 2 est plus malin, plus raffiné, plus technique, mais c'est le 1er qui a ravi mon cœur à l'époque. Et il avait un mode endless, lui, au moins.

Bon par contre pour ceux qui n'ont jamais joué, je recommande le 2 largement pour toutes les raisons suscitées.

----------


## azruqh

Ce doit être la première fois que je poste ici car j'appartiens à la sale race des joueurs qui ne finissent pas leurs jeux, à l'exception de quelques uns, très rares. L'honnêteté me pousse à dire que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas *exactement* terminé le jeu dont je vais parler. Disons que j'en ai terminé l'histoire principale et que j'ai débloqué le plus haut niveau de maîtrise sur toutes les cartes (hors épisodes bonus). Il me reste mille choses à faire, et je vais m'y atteler, mais je pense pouvoir parler de ce jeu dès maintenant sans trop raconter d'âneries.

*HITMAN™* donc. Qu'on peut aussi appeler _HITMAN_ sans craindre de le confondre avec le premier opus (qui s'intitule _Hitman : Tueur à gages_ ou _Hitman: Codename 47_ en anglais) ou _Hitman 2016_, comme je l'ai souvent vu écrit.

Je ne suis pas fort pour entretenir le suspense alors je ne vais même pas essayer : ce _HITMAN_-là m'a tout simplement collé une des plus grosses baffes de toute ma déjà longue existence de joueur. Toutes proportions gardées et sans qu'il soit question de comparer l'un à l'autre, je n'avais plus été aussi enthousiasmé par un jeu depuis le premier _Dark Souls_, ce qui nous renvoie tout de même en 2011. J'ose parler d'un chef d'œuvre.

Comme beaucoup, j'ai découvert la série avec _Hitman: Blood Money_. J'ai terminé _Blood Money_. À l'époque, sur console. C'est suffisamment rare pour qu'il ne me soit pas nécessaire d'en dire tout le bien que j'en pense. Pour moi, _Hitman: Blood Money_ était (et est encore, même s'il descend inévitablement d'une marche) l'un des tout meilleurs jeux de ma carrière de joueur.

Je vais le dire brutalement mais sans aucune méchanceté ni ingratitude envers ce très vénérable opus : _HITMAN_ explose littéralement _Blood Money_. Heureusement d'ailleurs. D'abord parce que celui-là est sorti 10 ans après celui-ci et qu'il bénéficie très logiquement des apports des dernières technologies (malgré un moteur Glacier 2 peut-être un poil vieillissant, j'en reparlerai), ensuite et surtout parce qu'il fallait sérieusement redresser le tir après un _Hitman: Absolution_, disons... discutable.

_Absolution_, même s'il était beau à chialer à l'époque et plutôt agréable à jouer, semblait renier les acquis de son prédécesseur (_Blood Money_ donc) pour s'adresser à un public *plus large*. En général, dans l'esprit d'un éditeur, un public *plus large* est basiquement un public *plus neuneu* (ça se tient). On a donc hérité d'un _Absolution_ sympa mais atrocement dirigiste, linéaire, plus héritier des _Splinter Cell_ que de ce qu'avait tenté de construire _Blood Money_ avec son _gameplay_ bac à sable.

****
Comme promis par IO Interactive, _HITMAN_ revient aux sources fraîches de _Blood Money_ et propose six grands bacs à sables : Paris, Sapienza, Marrakech, Bangkok, Colorado et Hokkaido. Chacune de ces cartes propose plus de liberté, plus de possibilités, plus de griserie et de jouissance sadique que le plus grand niveau d'_Absolution_ (les niveaux y étaient ridiculement étriqués) ou, a fortiori, que n'importe quel _Splinter Cell_. Mais j'arrête là la comparaison avec la franchise d'Ubisoft, elle est malhonnête, les mécaniques de jeu sont suffisamment différentes pour qu'on puisse apprécier les deux licences : s'il importe surtout à Sam Fisher de se dissimuler dans les coins sombres et de ne pas faire de bruit, 47 trouvera tout à fait naturel de se mouvoir aisément au milieu des foules, non sans avoir revêtu le bon costume, bien évidemment. Finalement, les _Hitman_ ne sont pas tant des jeux d'infiltration au sens habituel du terme que des jeux de masques et d'opportunités.

Dans _HITMAN_, les masques ne manquent pas. C'est souvent quinze, vingt, trente costumes qui attendent d'être endossés sur une carte. Trente rôles qui attendent d'être joués. Car, pour peu qu'on aime le _roleplay_, il faudra tenir son rôle. IO Interactive semble encourager à le faire en disposant sur chacune des cartes de nombreux points d'interaction qui permettent, ici au jardinier d'entretenir une haie, là à l'ingénieur de vérifier ses machines, etc. Ces points d'interaction sont autant de possibilités offertes au joueur calme et patient d'observer son environnement proche sans avoir à rester planté le nez au mur. Typiquement le genre de détail qui me conforte dans mon approche _roleplay_ du jeu et me donne confiance dans l'avenir de la série. Puis il y a les opportunités. Elles ne sont pas nouvelles : _Blood Money_ proposait déjà d'exploiter des événements propres à chaque niveau. Mais la mécanique a changé notablement. Si, dans _Blood Money_, il fallait pouvoir retenir presque par cœur les niveaux pour en connaître les événements et leurs timings respectifs (ils ne se déroulaient qu'une fois), dans _HITMAN_, les opportunités dépendent de la proximité physique de 47. À quelques rares exceptions près, les événements de _HITMAN_ sont réitérables (tant qu'ils n'ont pas été exploités) et se déclenchent sous certaine condition. Sans S. Car il m'a semblé que le déclenchement des opportunités était toujours lié, d'une façon ou d'une autre, à la situation géographique de 47 sur la carte : il faut entendre un dialogue entre deux ou plusieurs personnages, lire un document, achever une action spécifique, etc. Il peut y avoir un temps limité pour déclencher certaines opportunités mais la plupart (l'immense majorité) sont disponibles tout au long de la mission. Personnellement, j'ai beaucoup aimé cette mécanique car elle m'a permis de jouer lentement, sans _rusher_, d'évoluer calmement dans les environnements qui s'offraient à moi, de prendre le temps de les découvrir et de les comprendre. Mais je comprends qu'on préfère la mécanique implémentée dans _Blood Money_. Elle a le mérite d'être plus réaliste. On peut s'étonner, en jouant à _HITMAN_, que deux personnages se mettent à parler à voix haute, à trois mètres de 47, de sujets aussi sensibles que sensément secrets. Cela peut clairement abimer l'immersion. J'ai choisi de ne pas m'en offusquer, de même que je me suis habitué, dans la vraie vie, aux idiots-bêtes qui hurlent leur vie privée au téléphone dans le bus ou le métro... Les opportunités sont souvent bien pensées, originales, et conduisent les esprits imaginatifs à exploiter toutes sortes de possibilités. Car le principe d'une opportunité n'est pas d'offrir un moyen de tuer une cible mais bien d'offrir une occasion. Trouver le moyen reste, dans la plupart des situations, le travail du joueur. Il faut prendre en compte le timing (cyclique) des routines des personnages non joueurs et profiter de la présence ou de l'absence des uns ou des autres pour évoluer discrètement dans l'environnement, profiter du passage d'untel aux toilettes, de tel autres sur une terrasse, etc.

D'un point de vue strictement mécanique, _HITMAN_ est solide. 47 a beau n'être pas un personnage auquel on fait faire ce que l'on veut (la panoplie de mouvements, par exemple, est très restreinte), l'impression de liberté est immense, grisante, jamais prise en défaut. Pour le dire bêtement, les seuls moments où je me suis senti limité par le jeu étaient ceux où je m'étais mal préparé et où une idée excitante en théorie s'avérait chaotique dans sa réalisation.

Parallèlement aux opportunités, le jeu, en bon _Hitman_ tradi-sympa, propose des pelletées de défis. Chaque carte en propose entre 60 et 80 (à la louche), répartis en trois catégories principales. Les défis assassinat récompensent une méthode, les défis découverte récompensent l'exploitation d'une spécificité de la carte à laquelle elle s'applique et les défis exploits récompensent des *hauts faits*, parfois loufoques. Les défis, qui poussent parfois à rejouer des sessions quasiment à l'identique, sont cependant un excellent stimulant intellectuel et peuvent inspirer les joueurs qui auront profité de toutes les opportunités. C'est ces défis, plus que les opportunités, qu'il faut valider pour gonfler le score final de chaque session. Chaque défi validé récompense le joueur par des points, chaque pallier de points débloque un nouveau point d'insertion sur la carte, un équipement, une arme, une planque.

En plus d'être riche et profond, _HITMAN_ est plutôt très bien habillé. Le moteur, une seconde version de Glacier, utilisé sur _Absolution_, ne cache pas son âge mais il reste digne et offre des environnements splendides, grâce à une patte artistique magnifique qui font oublier les quelques retards d'affichage de textures, voire (ça m'est arrivé deux fois) d'objets. Les décors, riches et détaillés, sont immédiatement crédibles et vivants. Pour ma part, j'applique un léger _ReShade_ pour accentuer un poil le contraste et virer le jaune-vert dominant. Si je n'étais pas si immergé dans mes sessions de jeu, je passerais mon temps à faire des captures d'écran tant tout est beau, crédible, vivant.

Les animations sont globalement réussies, sans atteindre des sommets. Les neutralisations non létales sont particulièrement jouissives, longues juste ce qu'il faut pour maintenir le stress. Durant les premières heures de jeu, je trouvais que 47 marchait trop vite et courait trop lentement. Puis je m'y suis habitué. Je marche à vitesse réduite, très lentement, sans jamais pousser mon _stick_ à fond (c'est d'ailleurs une des raisons pour lesquelles je joue à la manette, même si le jeu est parfaitement jouable au clavier), car c'est comme ça que j'imagine mon 47 à moi.

IO Interactive a intitulé cet épisode _HITMAN_, sans chiffre, tout en majuscules, parce qu'on y joue sa rencontre avec Diana Burnwood, son agent de liaison, celle-là même qu'il sera amené à dessouder dans la première mission d'_Absolution_, et son intégration au sein de l'ICA (l'Agence). _HITMAN_ raconte donc les *débuts* de 47, comme _Tomb Raider_ (autre jeu édité par Square Enix, décidément passionné par les _reboots_) ceux de Lara Croft. Le scénario est sans surprise, au pire plat, au mieux linéaire, mais les cinématiques sont très chouettes, brillamment interprétées par les acteurs et sobrement mises en scène. Elles ne sont malheureusement pas diffusées en haute définition (peut-être y a-t-il un fichier .ini à trafiquer quelque part, je ne me suis pas posé la question).

À propos de définition, une des options graphiques permet de suréchantillonner l'image via un curseur de rapport (100 à 200%, de mémoire). J'applaudis : le suréchantillonnage, bien que gourmand, représente à mes yeux le meilleur _antialiasing_ naturel. Comme les options graphiques, les options de jouabilité sont nombreuses et permettent de configurer l'affichage tête haute assez finement, jusqu'à supprimer absolument toutes les informations à l'écran (connaissance parfaite des cartes exigée).

En suréchantillonnant à 140%, je joue *tout à fond*, synchro verticale comprise, sur une plus si jeune GTX 970. Les cartes mettent quelques secondes à se charger (mes jeux Steam sont installés sur SSD) et quelques rares saccades de mauvaises humeur caractérisent les dix ou quinze premières secondes de mes sessions. Passé ce court délai, mes 16 Go de mémoire suffisent à calmer le jeu et me permettent de jouer dans les meilleures conditions, sur une machine vieillissante. J'ai souvent lu que le jeu était très mal optimisé à la sortie des premiers épisodes (je ne veux pas parler ici du format épisodique de ce _HITMAN_, je n'ai pas d'avis tranché et j'ai profité de la dernière promotion sur Steam pour acheter l'édition complète), je constate que IO Interactive a entendu les critiques des joueurs et a bien travaillé pour résoudre les problèmes.

Je ne parlerai pas de la musique, que j'ai coupée, non parce qu'elle ne me plaisait pas, mais parce qu'elle cassait mon immersion. Le jeu des acteurs lors des cinématiques, les dialogues des personnages non joueurs (les voix sont en anglais) sont convaincants et immersifs, malgré l'inévitable répétition des phrases _random_ des PNJ.

Je vais en revanche terminer par LE gros point noir du jeu, qui n'impacte heureusement aucunement le _gameplay_ : l'obligation d'être connecté pour jouer à un jeu purement, intrinsèquement solo. Il est possible de jouer à _HITMAN_ en mode hors-ligne, mais 1 : les sauvegardes entre les modes en ligne et hors-ligne ne sont pas compatibles, 2 : le mode hors-ligne désactive les défis. L'objectif, inexplicable selon moi, de IO Interactive, est de centraliser les sauvegardes principales sur ses propres serveurs. En plus de ne pas comprendre pourquoi, je deviens passablement agacé quand ces serveurs se montrent capricieux (c'est arrivé plusieurs fois ces dernières semaines) ou, tout simplement, quand les développeurs les coupent pour raison de maintenance. Il résulte encore de cette idée brillante l'impossibilité de réinitialiser ses progrès dans le jeu. Je ne peux pas recommencer tout à zéro. Les défis validés le sont définitivement. Quelques joueurs ont réussi à faire réinitialiser leur avancée après s'être adressés directement au studio de développement. Je ne prendrai pas cette peine. Tant pis pour moi si j'ai validé un défi sans même m'en rendre compte ou au cours d'une session *pour du beurre* où je faisais n'importe quoi, juste pour rigoler. La crédibilité de mon histoire en prend un sévère coup dans les gencives mais j'avais qu'à faire gaffe...

Je le redis, cette idée complètement con n'impacte pas le _gameplay_. Et c'est heureux, car _HITMAN_ est à mes yeux un très grand jeu auquel il serait dangereux d'ajouter ou de retrancher. MON jeu de ces cinq ou six dernières années. Maintenant, j'y retourne, il me reste les épisodes bonus, les contrats escalade, les contrats des joueurs, etc, etc, etc...

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Wow, sacré feedback, merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Ouamdu

Ouais, le dernier HITMAN c'est un sacré chef-d'oeuvre. J'ai pas encore trouvé mieux dans son genre.

----------


## schouffy

C'est vrai qu'il est génial, mais je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour y passer autant d'heures. Une fois les missions principales bouclées une ou deux fois en fouinant pas mal, j'ai du mal à y revenir, ça fait trop redite. Et je n'ai pas non plus envie de maîtriser le jeu à 100% car en me rendant compte que le jeu n'est qu'une mécanique de scripts bien huilés qui ne laisse pas trop de place à l'improvisation, je trouve que le jeu perd un peu de son charme.

Sinon j'ai fini *Doki Doki Literature Club*, que j'ai comme le canard du dessus, trouvé intéressant mais trop long à démarrer. J'aurais préféré ne rien en savoir avant d'y jouer, ça aurait mieux marché (je ne regarde pas les bande annonces de films ou séries qui m'intéressent, ni ne lis les synopsis pour la même raison). Mais en même temps si je n'en avais pas entendu parler de cette façon je n'y aurais jamais touché vu l'enveloppe. Bref, c'est très légèrement malaisant, le côté meta est sympa, et c'est plutôt bien raconté. Par contre on se fait chier la plupart du temps surtout au début, et ça ne fait pas peur du tout.

J'ai aussi fini *Technobabylon*, qui était bien cool. L'univers et l'histoire sont intéressants, c'est bien raconté, les doublages sont bons, le pixel art est beau. J'ai adoré les fins. Je lui ferais le même reproche qu'à tous les point&clicks, on passe parfois un peu trop de temps sur des énigmes idiotes qui entravent une histoire avec des enjeux forts, ce qui est au mieux un peu ridicule, au pire nous fait même oublier où on en était dans l'histoire. Il y avait également quelques cas de dialogues du type "j'avais pas prévu que t'aurais fait ça avant" qui pètent un peu l'immersion car notre personnage tombe des nues en apprenant quelque chose qu'on vient de lire dans un email quelques minutes avant par exemple. Un bon jeu et de la bonne SF amha.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Si tu écris un bouquin à chaque fois que tu termines un jeu je comprends que ça n'arrive pas souvent  ::P: 

Joli retour en tout cas, ça donne envie d'essayer au moins la première mission de ce Hitman!

----------


## Hilikkus

*Outland*

Si effectivement il est question de pouvoirs et de capacités à débloquer comme dans tout metroidvania, on est surtout du un jeu de plateforme pur jus, avec tout ce que ça implique de en terme de précision et de timing. Ma mécanique qui permet d'être insensibles aux projectiles d'une certain type mais vulnérable à ceux du type opposé est fort sympathique et donne lieu a des passages particulièrement ardu, notamment avec les boss.
Dommage que le design global fasse très générique et qu'on se retrouve toujours face aux 3 mêmes ennemis. 

*Primordia*

Excellent point'n click qui par d'un pitch intéressant: On est dans une société où les robots vivent après la disparition de l'humanité. Le jeu arrive via ses énigmes à amener des réflexions sur la place de l'humain, la résolution de conflits, les vertus de la solitudes et/ou de la vie en communauté ou la religion sans jamais être sentencieux. Le doublage est excellent (Crispin  ::love::  ) et l'intrigue d'une logique implacable.
Pas loin d'être le meilleur Wadjet eye auquel j'ai joué.

*Refunct*

Un platformer en vue à la première personne, sans histoire ni contexte. Le principe est de sauter de cubes en cube pour accéder à un interrupteur qui va révéler une nouvelle partie de la map, et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que la map soit complète. Ah, et quand on atterrit sur un cube il se colore en vert. Il y a quelques collectibles optionnels mais c'est tout. J'y ai joué avec comme objectif de colorer toute la map, ça se fini en 20 minutes max et c'était carrément cool. Apparemment il y a une grosse communaute speedrun sur ce jeu, peut être que je regarderai de plus près.

----------


## azruqh

> C'est vrai qu'il est génial, mais je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour y passer autant d'heures. Une fois les missions principales bouclées une ou deux fois en fouinant pas mal, j'ai du mal à y revenir, ça fait trop redite. Et je n'ai pas non plus envie de maîtriser le jeu à 100% car en me rendant compte que le jeu n'est qu'une mécanique de scripts bien huilés qui ne laisse pas trop de place à l'improvisation, je trouve que le jeu perd un peu de son charme.


Sans aucun doute, ce qui me pousse à jouer encore et encore à _HITMAN_ est sa capacité à m'immerger immédiatement dans ses environnements, dans ses niveaux organiques, vivants, où chaque personnage vit sa propre vie, suit son propre chemin. Que le jeu soit scripté, c'est une évidence, c'est même la nature d'un _Hitman_. Personnellement, ces scripts ne m'empêchent pas d'improviser, bien au contraire : je joue avec eux, j'essaie de les faire coïncider les uns avec les autres, j'expérimente des méthodes combinées, des raccourcis ou, à l'inverse, des chemins détournés. Je n'ai pas tant envie de finir le jeu à 100% que d'élaborer le _run_ parfait, propre jusque dans les coins, rapide, efficace, le _run_ où chaque geste, chaque déplacement est utile sans jamais perdre en crédibilité, le _run_ que je voudrais capturer et regarder comme un film. Les contrats chronométrés qu'on peut trouver dans les modes escalade ne m'intéressent pas, ils contredisent ma façon de jouer et je ne suis de toute façon pas assez bon à _Hitman_ en général pour ambitionner de platiner ce titre en particulier.

En revanche, avec un peu d'imagination, on peut facilement faire les mêmes missions sept, huit fois, avant d'en épuiser les possibilités. Et encore, il m'est arrivé tout récemment d'en découvrir une (en l'occurrence, un raccourci géographique qui me permet de nouvelles approches) qui m'avait échappé sur la carte de Marrakech que j'ai pourtant dû terminer pas loin de dix ou douze fois. ^^




> Joli retour en tout cas, ça donne envie d'essayer au moins la première mission de ce Hitman!


Merci Rouxbarbe. Je ne sais pas où en est l'opération promo de décembre-janvier. J'ai cru comprendre en vérifiant sur Steam que seuls les deux niveaux tutoriels de la base de l'ICA étaient gratuits. Paris n'a plus l'air de l'être. J'espère me tromper. Car les deux cartes du tutoriel sont étriquées et les possibilités y sont vite assez vite épuisées. Ça n'est qu'une fois lâché à Paris que tu prends la mesure de ce qui t'attend.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Merci Rouxbarbe. Je ne sais pas où en est l'opération promo de décembre-janvier. J'ai cru comprendre en vérifiant sur Steam que seuls les deux niveaux tutoriels de la base de l'ICA étaient gratuits. Paris n'a plus l'air de l'être. J'espère me tromper. Car les deux cartes du tutoriel sont étriquées et les possibilités y sont vite assez vite épuisées. Ça n'est qu'une fois lâché à Paris que tu prends la mesure de ce qui t'attend.


Il apparaît dans ma liste de jeux en tout cas, dans mon souvenir on est censés avoir accès à Paris sans restriction. Faudra que je le charge une fois pour vérifier   ::P:

----------


## azruqh

> Il apparaît dans ma liste de jeux en tout cas, dans mon souvenir on est censés avoir accès à Paris sans restriction. Faudra que je le charge une fois pour vérifier


Ah, tant mieux. J'espère que tu vas te régaler ! : )

----------


## Zlika

*Resident Evil Revelation* PS4

Le jeu le plus ennuyeux de l’univers, un shooter en couloir interminable avec du backtrack à n’en plus finir, du puzzle Adibou, des NPC gonflés au collagène à la Bioware avec des mains de gorille et des vagues d’ennemis aussi effrayants que ceux d’un Bioman. Les boss sont par contre plutôt cool en design par rapport au reste, mais n’y jouez pas pour ça.  Seul détail qui m’a amusé, visiter un lieu... de Resident Evil VII, alors que j’ai joué au 7 avant!

Et la musique grande classe, qui dénote avec le caractère nanardesque du truc.




*Resident Evil Revelation 2* PS4

Là, y’a du progrès. On joue deux équipes en alternance et la deuxième est sous influence *The Last of Us*. La première est la moins réussie selon moi tandis que la deuxième a des idées de gameplay intéressantes qui font vaguement tressauter le trouillomètre grâce à une co-op asymetrique. Celui-là je peux le conseiller à 5-10€ les quatre épisodes.





*Resident Evil 0 HD* PS4

Sorti en 2016 et joli remake de l’original Gamecube, son gros défaut est l’absence de coffre : vous devez laisser les objets par terre et n’avez qu’un inventaire à six place. Ajoutez à ça des micro-loading (les fameuses portes) qui a mon avis ne load rien du tout mais sont restés pour éviter de trop toucher au code, des ennemis neuneu et peu varié, il n’a pas été très bien reçu. 

Moi la dimension puzzle me plait, tout comme le côté maison hantée un peu suranné et le souvenir des épisodes à l’ancienne, mais ça fait ressembler le jeu à une escape room, la dimension survie est plutôt réduite - et les boss tous oubliables.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je me torche à nouveau Resident Evil 4, ça m'enchante comme à ma première partie sur GameCube il y a 13 ans  ::lol::  
Ouais, les textures sont un peu dégueu, ouais les déplacements sont rigides... Mais putain cette direction artistique. En 60 fps, c'est du caviar  :Bave:  
C'est fou ce qu'une Gamecube a réussi à faire cracher à un moteur DirectX8.  (9 ?)

----------


## schouffy

Le bateau de Revelations, 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est le bateau de RE7

 ??

----------


## dieuvomi

*Risk Of Rain*. Putain c'était dur mais l'Ingénieur est balaise. Il a quand même fallu que je me retape tous les niveaux pour avoir assez d'objets sympa avant d'aller voir le boss de fin, en difficulté maximum donc. 

Y'en a parmi vous qui y jouent encore en coop en ligne?

----------


## Nono

> Fini Machinarium en quelques heures, c'était adorable, cromeugnon. Cela dit, merci le système d'indice très généreux parce que les énigmes sont bien tirées par les veuch parfois. Disons que je comprends et respecte cet hommage à l'âge d'or du point'n'click, mais sans toutefois y adhérer sans réserve. M'voyez.


C'est surtout certains casse-têtes qui m'ont fait perdre quelque cheveu (le coffre-fort de notre employeur robot, la deuxième borne d'arcade).
Sinon les énigmes habituelles à base d'observation et d'utilisation d'objets sont assez logiques.

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Risk Of Rain*. Putain c'était dur mais l'Ingénieur est balaise. Il a quand même fallu que je me retape tous les niveaux pour avoir assez d'objets sympa avant d'aller voir le boss de fin, en difficulté maximum donc. 
> 
> Y'en a parmi vous qui y jouent encore en coop en ligne?


Je n'ai jamais joué en coop mais ça pourrait m'intéresser. Je dois être un peu rouillé depuis le temps par contre.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Longest Journey*.

Première déception : les décors sont en 2D et les persos sont incrustés en 3D dessus. J'avais l'impression que c'était de la 2D pure. Après une petite manipulation technique pour améliorer le rendu 3D (et éviter une bouillie de pixels), je démarre le jeu.

L'histoire est intéressante, mais elle est desservie par plusieurs (gros) points négatifs :
- La 3D est toute pourrie (certains persos sont bien loupés et la plupart des animations sont ratées aussi)
- C'est lent, très lent (d'où le titre, certains diront  ::(:  ) : des animations qui prennent des plombes, des dialogues à rallonge pas toujours très inspirés... Mais le pire, ce sont les décors. Ils sont réussis, mais il y en a trop qui ne servent à rien, à part augmenter le temps de jeu puisqu'on est obligé de les traverser pour atteindre d'autres lieux. Le meilleur exemple de ce problème, ce sont les docks : on prend le métro pour arriver aux docks, un écran pour aller près des entrepôts (aucune interaction possible), un écran pour aller près de l'entrepôt qui nous intéresse (deux interactions d'observation possibles, mais qui ne servent à rien), un écran pour ouvrir l'entrepôt (écran utilisé pour deux puzzles) et une fois dans l'entrepôt... un écran pour atteindre la partie de l'entrepôt qui nous intéresse. La partie en question donnant uniquement accès à une personne pour faire avancer l'histoire.  ::sad:: 

Bref, le jeu n'a quand même pas franchement bien vieilli. A cause de ces soucis d'écrans vides, j'en ai vite eu marre de chercher et j'ai utilisé la soluce dès que j'étais bloqué.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et dans la foulée j'ai terminé *Hitchhiker First Ride*, le Humble Original du mois de janvier. Un truc court (30 minutes) pas franchement intéressant et j'ai rien compris à l'histoire. Ah, et y'a pas de gameplay non plus (quelques interactions et c'est tout).

----------


## Zlika

> Le bateau de Revelations, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> c'est le bateau de RE7
> 
>  ??


Non pardon je dis n’importe quoi : dans Revelation 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le Zenobia coule et celui de la fin est déjà par le fond. Et le Zenobia est un navire de croisière, celui du VII ressemble à un chalutier. 

. Mais je suis certains que 

Spoiler Alert! 


la salle de pilotage et des endroits 

 omt été calqué dessus façon eater eggs (je ferais des screen plus tard). Dans la timeline du jeu ça ne cadre pas non plus, à moins d’imaginer qu’il fasse partie de la première flotte contaminée 

Spoiler Alert! 


et s’est échoué dans le Bayou

.

----------


## bichoco

Terminé *Firewatch*

Et j'ai bien apprécié... l'ambiance est particulièrement réussie je trouve, tout comme la DA et les dialogues qui sont le gros point fort du jeu. Walking simulator oblige le gameplay est minimaliste et sans grand intérêt autre que de donner l'impression au joueur qu'il contribue à l'histoire et n'est pas juste un simple spectateur, ça marche pas mal dans ce cas en donnant différents objectifs à accomplir ce qui donne du rythme à l'aventure. Un des principaux défauts, c'est la map  composée presque que de couloirs malgré le cadre de la forêt  mais ça m'a pas gêné plus que ça idem pour la fin pas mal critiqué ici même, en ce qui me concerne je l'ai trouvé pas mal si mal certes amené de manière un poil abrupte mais logique et cohérente, à l'inverse j'ai trouvé l'intro naze.
Bref au final un jeu imparfait mais très sympathique ...et court !(4h).

----------


## thoam32

Fini *Chaos;Child* sur Vita en une 50h d'heures je dirais ^^



Bon je suis définitivement très friand de la gamme science adventure de 5pb Games ! Chaos;Child est un très chouette visual-novel, remplies de scènes malaisantes voire glauques dans un scénario profond, long et dense. Pour faire simple:

Points positifs:
 - Une histoire prenante, bien construite et qui se permet d'aborder beaucoup de thèmes avec soin
 - Des scènes qui font ressentir toute la détresse du héros, certaines sont franchement éprouvantes en raison de leur côté bien malsain
 - Un doublage d'une qualité incroyable. Sur un VN aussi long que toutes les scènes soient doublées c'est franchement chouette mais en plus quand le héros principal est aussi bien incarné, vous faisant ressentir toute sa folie ou sa panique avec tant de brio... Waouh  ::wub:: 
 - Les musiques, qui globalement fonctionnent très bien, particulièrement celles pour les situations de stress intense, qui ne font rajouter à notre panique générale  ::unsure:: 
 - Beaucoup d'artworks, et  la plupart d'une belle qualité.
 - Les fins annexes sont vraiment bien construites, intéressantes et apportent vraiment un plus. 
 - Les personnages, qui sont pour la plupart tous bien construits, avec une vraie profondeur, de nombreuses choses à découvrir sur eux. 
 - Toutes les options de confort d'un VN (auto, skip, lexique détaillé et bien foutu, nombreux slots de sauvegardes).
 - Le système de d'illusion (qui peut-être positif ou négatif en fonction de ce que vous chosissez) permet quelques folies sympas.

Points négatifs: 
 - Le chara-design est quand même très générique et passe partout. 
 - Certains artworks en deça, et surtout dès que des zooms sont faits dessus on sent que ça manque de finesse. 
 - Des problèmes de rythme quand même, certains passages peuvent être assez longuets
 - L'humour gras... Y en a BEAUCOUP trop. A un moment ça devient juste lourdingue, en plus d'être pas très fin, alors que je suis pas spécialement contre ce genre d'humour. Mais y a des limites. 
 - De rares passages qui ont juste oubliés.. d'être traduits ^^ Et la map aussi, alors qu'elle est très importante à un moment. 
 - La manière d'accéder aux fins annexes est un poil obscur. 
 - Un détail, mais y a pas de compteur d'heures et moi ça me stresse  ::XD:: 

Voilà j'ai passé un très bon moment, tous les soirs avant de m'endormir à lire ce très chouette VN et maintenant j'attends une localisation de Robtics,Notes ou Occultic;Nine alors au boulot PQube !

----------


## Zerger

*Bot Vice*, en hard  :Cigare: 

D'ailleurs, je sais même pas pourquoi j'ai insisté à le finir en hard tellement les derniers niveaux sont ridiculement durs, du coup je peux pas vraiment dire que j'ai pris du plaisir à le finir.
Donc c'est un très bon jeu, mais les quelque soucis de lisibilité et surtout sa difficulté franchement relevée risque d'en rebuter quelques uns.

Apparemment, j'ai débloqué 25 extra missions, mais je pense que je vais m'arrêter là, j'ai les fesses suffisamment rouges  :tired: 


Edit: ok je suis à nouveau blasé  :tired:  (Comment il fait pour tirer aussi vite?)

----------


## Baalim

> Fini *Chaos;Child* sur Vita en une 50h d'heures je dirais ^^


Ah ? il est dispo sur vita française ?  ::O: 
Vite, où ai-je foutu mon pognon !

----------


## thoam32

> Ah ? il est dispo sur vita française ? 
> Vite, où ai-je foutu mon pognon !


Bah oui ! Du moins le jeu est en anglais bien-sûr mais il existe en démat et en boite sur Vita et PS4 en version européenne !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Terminé la campagne d'AC: Origins, mais je pense que je vais passer encore quelques heures dessus tellement c'est dépaysant de la grisaille du moment  :Bave:  #teamackboo

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *RUINER*, twin stick shooter brutal dans un univers cyberpunk.



C'est plutôt cool, le jeu a de grandes qualités mais est très chiche dans certains domaines.

L'essentiel fonctionne bien : il y a une large panoplie de capacités offensives et défensives pour slalomer entre les balles et casser des bouches de manière naturelle. Ça serait presque trop vu que j'ai fini par snober la plupart des compétences (tous les boutons de la manette sont utilisés et l'arbre de compétence est très fourni c'est assommant). L'arsenal est pléthorique, on parle de dizaines d'armes très variées avec plusieurs pompes, des lasers, des sabres, des armes électriques, j'en passe. C'est un plaisir d'avoir sans cesse une nouvelle arme à essayer.

Les boss sont nombreux, malgré le recyclage sur la fin.

Il faut jouer à la manette, au clavier c'est la migraine assurée pour le déplacement du personnage.






L'univers cyberpunk asiatique est cool, mais peu varié. C'est très rouge, très industriel. Les trois chapitres du jeu sont difficilement différentiables. Les personnages croisés et le héros sont assez plats, plus dans le style que dans la substance. L'histoire racontée est très limitée.

La musique fait le taf', c'est suffisamment hypnotisant pour enchaîner les essais sur un passage difficile sans s'arrêter. Le délire de "zone" fonctionne en tout cas, j'étais souvent en apnée à réessayer un boss pendant de longues minutes sans lâcher l'affaire.




7 heures pour le finir en prenant pas mal de corrections sur le chemin, ça fait le boulot.

----------


## KiwiX

*Superhot* - Entre 1h30 et 2h.

La version classique, offerte sur twitch. C'est mieux en VR  ::happy2:: .

----------


## Momock

> Edit: ok je suis à nouveau blasé  (Comment il fait pour tirer aussi vite?)


Maintenir appuyé permet de tirer assez vite mais ce n'est pas la vitesse max, il faut matraquer le bouton pour ça (oui, c'est chiant, mais y'a pas besoin d'en abuser non-plus. Perso je matraque surtout au début des niveaux pour vite obtenir les premiers drops d'armes).

----------


## Kaelis

Tant que j'y suis, j'ai terminé *Mini Metro* qui m'a bien occupé pendant de nombreux déplacements  ::): 

C'est très chouette et intéressant à jouer, sur une tablette avec un stylet je me suis régalé. Les défis permettent de replancher sur une ville déjà terminée.

Très bon casse-tête à emporter avec soi !

----------


## Zerger

> Maintenir appuyé permet de tirer assez vite mais ce n'est pas la vitesse max, il faut matraquer le bouton pour ça (oui, c'est chiant, mais y'a pas besoin d'en abuser non-plus. Perso je matraque surtout au début des niveaux pour vite obtenir les premiers drops d'armes).


Je m'emmelais déjà la doigts entre maintenir la visée tout en faisant une roulade avec le switch sur la bonne arme. Le matraquage c'est pas pour moi  ::P:

----------


## KaiN34

Fini *Fallout New Vegas* en 128 heures d'après Steam (contre 35h pour Fallout 3  ::O: ).

Bon je crois que la différence d'heures jouées veut tout dire.  :;): 

Bon point déjà j'ai atteint le Level Max alors qu'il ne me restait que la quête finale ainsi que 2 DLC sur les 4 à faire, du coup il n'y a bien que les 10 dernières heures où j'ai eu du mal à lancer le jeu (bien accaparé par *Slay The Spire* aussi).

Les armes et le bestiaire sont beaucoup plus variés que dans Fallout 3 même si j'aurai préféré avoir plus d'interactions avec les Goules et les Super-Mutants (mais au moins les Deathclaw sont vraiment balaises dans New Vegas).

Le lore est très bien foutu même si j'aurai aimé plus de moments WTF/rigolos comme dans Fallout 3. 

Concernant les DLC j'ai bien aimé *Big MT* et *Sierra Madre* que j'ai trouvé originaux et variés, celui avec les indiens est vraiment quelconque, j'ai beaucoup moins aimé *Lonesome Road*, les discussions avec Ulysse sont imbuvables et les environnements sont vraiment anarchiques, par contre le loot est insane.

Le système de Factions est le gros plus du jeu pour moi, d'ailleurs après avoir terminé avec un pugiliste "Good Guy" qui a œuvré pour un Vegas indépendant je vais maintenant jouer un psychopathe avide de sang (le skill "Speech" est un peu trop fumé à mon gout) à l'arme lourde (pas encore décidé si ça serait Gatling ou Lance missile) au service de Caesar et de sa Légion.  :Fourbe:

----------


## FericJaggar

Il est super ce Fallout, clairement l'un de mes préférés. Les DLC ne m'ont pas laissé un souvenir impérissable par contre. Le casino est sympa mais le choix des couleurs est immonde, j'ai dû perdre plusieurs dixièmes à chaque œil vers la fin. Par contre l'histoire est chouette. Mon préféré c'est Old World Blues, comme toi. Plutôt drôle, la région à explorer est correcte et les missions variées. En fait c'est surtout celui avec les indiens que j'ai trouvé très quelconque, très artificiel aussi dans sa construction et la manière de limiter les déplacements du joueur dans un pseudo monde ouvert.

----------


## banditbandit

Pareil sur Dead Money j'ai du perdre une bonne partie de ma vue, c'est dommage d'autant qu'il est vachement bien. 
Lonesome Road est intéressant ne serait-ce que pour les incidences sur la quête principale. Honest Hearts est quand même le plus faible je dirais même qu'il est parfaitement dispensable.

----------


## KaiN34

Je dois dire que j'étais tellement dans le jeu que j'ai un peu zappé les couleurs atroces de Sierra Madre. 

Pour ma prochaine partie je referai clairement Big MT et Lonesome Road assez tôt dans le jeu pour le loot et les choix moraux à prendre, Sierra Madre pour le fun et je ne ferai surement pas Honest Hearts.

----------


## FrousT

*DmC Devil May Cry*

J'ai pas envie de faire des phrases  :tired: 

+ L'arsenal d'arme 
+ Les combats bien rythmé
+ Direction Artistique
+ Musiques

- Level design pauvres  :Facepalm: 
- Scénario (enfin on joue pas pour ça heureusement)
- Punchline de Dante  :Facepalm:  (exemple : _Moi quand je m'ennui je baise et je picole, mais l’informatique c'est bien aussi. lol._.  :Facepalm: )
- Répétitif

----------


## banditbandit

*Uncharted : The Lost Legacy*

Les Indes c'est super beau, comme d'habitude chez Naughty Dog on flatte la rétine avec des paysages fabuleux (c'est sans doute le plus beau depuis Uncharted 2), ajoutez à ça la possibilité de grimper sur plein de statues géantes de Ganesh, parfois vous en avez deux pour le prix d'une  :;):  , des combats sympa et un peu d'infiltration ou beaucoup si on se débrouille bien, on obtient un super jeu.

Il y a une partie open world même si la map est pas très grande on peut faire des ballades en jeep et rechercher des trésors et des ennemies à droite, à gauche. C'est assez inhabituel dans un Uncharted où on est souvent sur des rails mais plutôt bienvenu.
On incarne Chloé une héroïne que l'on connait si on a fait les précédents Uncharted, avec une nouvelle acolyte Nadine elles vont chercher un trésors "la corne Ganesh", elles vont traverser différents paysage et subir les pires intempéries, souvent même elles sont toutes mouillées.  ::O: 

L'histoire est sympa, on a un vrai méchant Asav avec une bonne tête qui colle bien avec le personnage, les dialogues sont bien même si c'est parfois bavard entre Chloé et Nadine, mais ya quelques saillies sympathiques entre Sam et Nadine (d'ailleurs le doublage est excellent comme toujours).

Du coup on pense beaucoup à un Tomb Raider réussi, allez-y.  :;): 

Quelques légers défauts tout de même, un problème de visé avec l'arme dans la main gauche, ça fonctionne pas toujours, parfois cette action est impossible lorsqu'on est accroché à quelque chose. Un problème aussi avec les ombres, on a quelques fois un effet d'escalier dégueulasse.

----------


## Momock

J'ai fini *Iconoclasts*. 

Huuum. Je suis mitigé. Y'a du bon (le level design des "donjons", des puzzles de partout que ce soit pour la quête principale ou pour accéder aux upgrades optionnels, les boss originaux... et qu'on pourrait aussi qualifier de puzzles, l'histoire) et du très bon (le boulot sur les sprites qui sont bourrés d'animations différentes et uniques même pour des détails ou même pour une seule scène, ce qui renforce certains moments marquants qui l'auraient déjà été sans ça, les personnages, les sensations de jeu pêchues). 

Mais y'a aussi du WTF, comme le système d'upgrades complètement idiot. Pourquoi avoir fait un système à base d'upgrade à équiper? Pourquoi seulement trois? Et surtout pourquoi ce système débile où on les perds si on se fait toucher et on doit les rechagner en shootant des ennemis? C'est du "plus du gagnes plus tu gagnes, plus tu perds plus tu perds"! C'est de la merde! Au final t'équipes tes deux upgrades favoris + un pour faire "bouclier" aux deux autres (on perd les upgrades de droite à gauche, donc tout à droite ça ne sert à rien d'équiper un truc utile vu qu'on va la perdre très certainement en deux secondes), et c'est marre. Ç'aurait été tellement mieux que ces bonnus s'additionnent tous au perso comme dans n'importe-quel metroidvania, quitte à le faire partir de plus bas pour compenser. Ou un système à la Paper Mariole/Hollow Knight.

Sinon bien que le jeu laisse la liberté de revisiter les lieux pour trouver des upgrades grâce a ses nouvelles capacités comme dans n'importe-quel metroidvania, en réalité l'aventure est linéaire et pousse à avancer sans cesse, portés par le scénario. On n'est pas dans un Metroid ou un Hollow Knight ou l'on explore librement des zones interconnectées et où le level design semi-ouvert a une part importante dans la progression de la mission principale. Ici la seule raison de retraverser un zone déjà explorée c'est de ramasser des trucs/accomplir des quêtes optionnels. C'est du "story driven", comme on dit. Non pas que ce soit un mal vu que l'histoire est bien, mais c'est mieux de s'y attendre j'imagine. 

Donc voilà. C'est très bien (sauf le système d'ugrades), mais c'est pas exactement ce à quoi je m'attendais. 7/10.

J'en referai probablement une partie à l'occasion, rien que pour revivre certains moments.

----------


## Valenco

> [B]Uncharted....
> 
> Du coup on pense beaucoup à un Tomb Raider réussi, allez-y.


Je dirais plutôt que les derniers Tomb Raider sont des Uncharted ratés.   ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

*Soma*
Le jeu est excellent et nous donne quelques belles pistes de réflexion. Je n'ai qu'un seul regret : pourquoi y mettre des monstres ? L'ambiance du jeu en lui même se suffit pour mettre la pression.

----------


## hisvin

On lui aurait reproché de n'être qu'un jeu de balade "psychologique".

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Je dirais plutôt que les derniers Tomb Raider sont des Uncharted ratés.


J'ai le ressenti contraire, J'ai trouvé que Rise of the Tomb Raider avait un gameplay nettement meilleur que Uncharted 4 et lost legacy,  ainsi qu'une meilleur cohérence au niveau de l'équipement que prend le personnage pour partir en exploration.

----------


## Herr Peter

> J'ai fini *Iconoclasts*. (blablabla)


Merci pour ton retour ! Je dois bien avouer que je m'attendais à des impressions bien plus enthousiastes (je m'attendais à un titre aussi marquant qu'Hollow Knight), même si le bilan reste _in fine_ assez positif.

Du coup, entre Iconoclasts et Celeste, mon cœur balance.

----------


## Baynie

> *Soma*
> Le jeu est excellent et nous donne quelques belles pistes de réflexion. Je n'ai qu'un seul regret : pourquoi y mettre des monstres ? L'ambiance du jeu en lui même se suffit pour mettre la pression.


J'ai exactement le même avis. "L'objectif principale" du héros n'a rien à voir avec les monstres, et leur présence détourne notre attention des enjeux principaux.

----------


## Orkestra

Ils n'ont pas sorti récemment une mise à jour avec une version sans monstres justement ? (ou avec des monstres qui ne sont pas agressifs)

----------


## Emzy

Hier soir on a fini *Cuphead* avec mon frère  ::cry::  

La courbe de difficulté est très bonne, j'ai vraiment eu l'impression d'en chier de plus en plus tout au long du jeu. Et en le finissant, on débloque le mode Expert, donc on s'y est remis  ::P:  Et les premiers boss paraissent presque faciles alors qu'on en avait chié la première fois. Attention, "presque faciles", ils restent bien relou  ::P:  

En tout cas, c'est un super jeu, quand un jeu aussi difficile accroche suffisamment un joueur pour qu'il s'y remette en encore plus dur dès qu'il l'a fini, c'est que le gameplay est parfait. Il est gratifiant et jamais injuste ou frustrant, on maîtrise toujours ses actes et on ne doit sa défaite qu'à soi-même. 

Je suis content qu'il se soit bien vendu, c'est mérité !

----------


## Illynir

> Ils n'ont pas sorti récemment une mise à jour avec une version sans monstres justement ? (ou avec des monstres qui ne sont pas agressifs)


Oui, depuis le 1er Décembre, c'est le mode de difficulté SAFE et c'est cool parce que je vais enfin pouvoir faire le jeu du coup maintenant.  ::ninja:: 

En même temps rien que l'ambiance sonore je fais déjà dans mon froc moi alors...

----------


## Momock

> (je m'attendais à un titre aussi marquant qu'Hollow Knight)


T'attendais beaucoup!  :^_^:

----------


## parpaingue

Du coup en fait Iconoclasts serait plus proche d'un Cave Story que d'un Metroidvania ?
Ça me dérange pas mais en effet vaut mieux le savoir, pour le coup tous les tests que je vois parlent globalement de metroidvania, ce qui (ré)indique la grande qualitance générale du "milieu".

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Je viens de finir *Tacoma*, je recommande chaudement pour ceux qui aiment les walkings simulators avec un peu d'investigation dedans. Pour ceux qui avaient pris le Humble Monthly de février, il était dedans  :;):

----------


## Nono

> J'ai exactement le même avis. "L'objectif principale" du héros n'a rien à voir avec les monstres, et leur présence détourne notre attention des enjeux principaux.


Introduire un danger de "mort" est un questionnement supplémentaire par rapport à notre condition. C'est quoi la mort ? Ou plutôt, la forme de subsistance qu'on nous propose est-elle digne des efforts que l'on fournit ?

----------


## Zerger

Les monstres de SOMA restent anecdotiques je trouve, ca n'empêche pas d'apprécier le jeu

----------


## Louck

Finis *Kindgom: Classic*. C'est sympa, c'est un peu reposant, malgré le fait qu'on soit en permanence occupé dans ce jeu.
Le jeu est par contre assez punitive si on mesure mal son coup le long du jeu, à la limite du frustrant en fin de partie.

Par contre, pas envie de me lancer sur la nouvelle version "New lands". Le coeur du jeu est bon, mais devient répétitive après l'avoir conquis.

----------


## Momock

> Du coup en fait Iconoclasts serait plus proche d'un Cave Story que d'un Metroidvania ?


C'est à mi-chemin, en fait.

----------


## Supergounou

*Submurged* (2015)



Exploration.

Même si je ne regrette pas mes 2h+ passé dessus, Submurged ne restera clairement pas dans ma mémoire. L'idée de base est très bonne, à savoir l'exploration en bateau du cité apocalyptique submergée par les flots, à la recherche de points d'ancrage où alors on passe à un jeu de plateforme style Prince of Persia. Les décors sont très beau, l'exploration est agréable, il y a pas mal de truc à chercher. Mais en dehors de ça, ben y a pas grand chose. Le level design est très répétitif, le gameplay quasiment absent, on se contente rapidement de progresser de corniches en corniches sans prendre le temps de profiter de la ballade. C'est vraiment dommage parce qu'en contre partie, les phases en bateau, même si aussi très répétitives, permettent de faire de jolis screenshots tout en essayant de dénicher des animaux cachés ou des bâtiments spéciaux.

----------


## Ruvon

> *Submurged* (2015)
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...1a.600x338.jpg
> 
> Exploration.
> 
> Même si je ne regrette pas mes 2h+ passé dessus, Submurged ne restera clairement pas dans ma mémoire. L'idée de base est très bonne, à savoir l'exploration en bateau du cité apocalyptique submergée par les flots, à la recherche de points d'ancrage où alors on passe à un jeu de plateforme style Prince of Persia. Les décors sont très beau, l'exploration est agréable, il y a pas mal de truc à chercher. Mais en dehors de ça, ben y a pas grand chose. Le level design est très répétitif, le gameplay quasiment absent, on se contente rapidement de progresser de corniches en corniches sans prendre le temps de profiter de la ballade. C'est vraiment dommage parce qu'en contre partie, les phases en bateau, même si aussi très répétitives, permettent de faire de jolis screenshots tout en essayant de dénicher des animaux cachés ou des bâtiments spéciaux.


*SubmErged*... Submurged, ce serait plutôt en rapport avec une gueule de bois  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Hier soir on a fini *Cuphead* avec mon frère  
> 
> La courbe de difficulté est très bonne, j'ai vraiment eu l'impression d'en chier de plus en plus tout au long du jeu. Et en le finissant, on débloque le mode Expert, donc on s'y est remis  Et les premiers boss paraissent presque faciles alors qu'on en avait chié la première fois. Attention, "presque faciles", ils restent bien relou  
> 
> En tout cas, c'est un super jeu, quand un jeu aussi difficile accroche suffisamment un joueur pour qu'il s'y remette en encore plus dur dès qu'il l'a fini, c'est que le gameplay est parfait. Il est gratifiant et jamais injuste ou frustrant, on maîtrise toujours ses actes et on ne doit sa défaite qu'à soi-même. 
> 
> Je suis content qu'il se soit bien vendu, c'est mérité !


Un gros +1 sur tout. J'aurai juste pas le courage de refaire en expert ou là où je n'ai pas eu des A  ::P: 
Je l'ai "fini" aussi il y a peu (104% selon le jeu mais en gros j'ai fait tous les boss en normal, un seul en expert pour voir et faire un S, et un seul run&gun en pacifiste pour voir aussi), bonne impression de galérer toujours autant à chaque fois mais de progresser finalement, ça fait plaisir.




> Les monstres de SOMA restent anecdotiques je trouve, ca n'empêche pas d'apprécier le jeu


Et j'ai re-re-terminé Soma pour tester le nouveau mode aussi, ça m'a fait une excuse pour le relancer, j'aime trop ce monde.  ::P: 
Pour les monstres c'est un peu dommage de ne pas les avoir pour un premier run, ça perd grave en tension (même si l'ambiance reste flippante quand même).

L'histoire et la fin me feront toujours autant  :Bave:   ::cry::

----------


## FericJaggar

Je viens de terminer *Iconoclasts* moi aussi, directement en mode hard. Le jeu n'est pas si dur que ça du coup hormis quelques bosses où ce n'est pas très clair dans la manière de procéder pour les éliminer. La critique qu'en a fait Momock rejoint ce que je pense du jeu. Ce n'est pas à 100 % un metroidvania (d'où une petite déception). Mais il est très joli, très coloré, les animations sont chouettes. Les musiques sont agréables sans être envahissantes.
L'histoire est bien écrite. Par contre je trouve que ça manque cruellement de ressources. On ne sait pas grand-chose du monde que l'on parcourt, et au final on n'en apprend pas beaucoup plus. D'où ma seconde déception. Par exemple, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le boss de fin, l'oiseau. On comprend que c'est le pilote du gros ver, mais on en apprend pas plus. Race extraterrestre ? D'où viennent les humains ? Des vaisseaux-arches ? C'est pas très clair, vraiment déçu de ne pas en savoir plus pour le coup. Ça et d'autres trucs. On sait même pas qui est le gars dans le fauteuil roulant qui se fait tuer. Je suppose que c'est le mari de Mère mais encore une fois, de gros trous dans la narration.


Bref, un jeu vraiment sympathique, et qui m'a fait passé un bon moment, mais qui laisse un goût d'inachevé. Vraiment dommage.
Ah, et la traduction française est correcte mais "bizarre". On a pas l'impression qu'elle a été faite par une personne dont ce n'est la langue maternelle mais par un étranger avec un très bon niveau. Enfin c'est étrange.

----------


## Momock

@FericJaggar: pour moi 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'oiseau est un flic de l'espace qui vient punir les humains parcequ'ils ont gaspillé toutes les ressources de leur planète (c'est ce qu'il semble indiquer par signes lorsqu'il sort de "Lui": il indique le niveau d'ivoire de la planète qui est au rouge puis balance des PVs à la tronche de l'héroïne). Ou alors c'est un agent de ceux qui ont créé cette planète? Je ne me souviens même pas d'un type en fauteuil roulant par contre, peux-tu recontextualiser?





Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai bien aimé la manière dont on découvre que le monde est artificiel (avec l'environnement qui change abruptement d'aspect pendant qu'on fuit du bidule qui forge/bouffe la planète). Rétrospectivement je me dis que j'aurais dû voir ça dès le début avec les arbres, rochers et autres environnements faits de cubes et de triangles... sauf que j'avais mis ça sur le compte de la direction artistique, évidemment.





Spoiler Alert! 


T'as pensé à revisiter tous les lieux avant de descendre affronter le boss final sinon? T'as vu que tous les jeunes de la Tour extasiés par la découverte monde extérieur ont clamsé ou sont devenus fous? On trouve des notes sur certains corps, j'en ai trouvé quatre ("pour", "Mère", "forêt", "Est"), mais j'ai pas compris ce que ça voulait dire. J'ai aussi trouvé une grotte cachée pleine de squelettes sous les eaux entre le Village 17 (chais pas le nom en français...) et le désert (après avoir _enfin_ compris qu'on tenait plus longtemps sous l'eau si on nageait lentement), mais j'ai pas compris le pourquoi du comment de cet endroit. C'était pas l'endroit indiqué par les notes quand-même, si? Techniquement ça se trouve à l'Est de la forêt, mais y'a le Village 17 avant ça...

----------


## Valenco

> J'ai le ressenti contraire, J'ai trouvé que Rise of the Tomb Raider avait un gameplay nettement meilleur que Uncharted 4 et lost legacy,  ainsi qu'une meilleur cohérence au niveau de l'équipement que prend le personnage pour partir en exploration.


J’ai trouvé que les deux derniers TR s’inspiraient très fortement d’Uncharted, sûrement pour redonner du souffle à la série. Je reconnais que certaines phases et les graphismes de TR sont réussis, mais selon moi, il manque ce qui fait l’essence des jeux : les énigmes. Et par rapport à Uncharted, les personnages secondaires sont fades et l'humour est absent. On se retrouve avec une succession de scènes dans lesquelles Lara est extrêmement malmenée au point que cela me met mal à l’aise. Là, je compare avec Uncharted 2 et 3, je n’ai pas touché au 4.

----------


## Supergounou

> *SubmErged*... Submurged, ce serait plutôt en rapport avec une gueule de bois


Arf, j'ai pensé très fort à un jeu de mot autour de ça en écrivant mon ressenti, et voilà le résultat...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Clydopathe

> Les monstres de SOMA restent anecdotiques je trouve, ca n'empêche pas d'apprécier le jeu


J'ai du mal avec les jeux d'horreur ou on ne peux pas se défendre un minimum. J'ai détesté la zone avec les sortes de zombies dégueu qui te poursuivent. Je pense que le jeu et son ambiance se suffise à eux même, l'univers est bien assez malsain pour mettre mal à l'aise.




> Oui, depuis le 1er Décembre, c'est le mode de difficulté SAFE et c'est cool parce que je vais enfin pouvoir faire le jeu du coup maintenant. 
> 
> En même temps rien que l'ambiance sonore je fais déjà dans mon froc moi alors...


L'ambiance est folle oui, mais le mode SAFE ne se choisit qu'en début de partie, c'est à la moitié du jeu que j'aurais voulu l'activer.




> J'ai exactement le même avis. "L'objectif principale" du héros n'a rien à voir avec les monstres, et leur présence détourne notre attention des enjeux principaux.


C'est ça, on essaye d'atteindre notre but, j'ai l'impression que les monstres ne servent pas à grand chose et j'ai même du mal à en comprendre leur activité. Mais pour continuer à en parler autant aller sur le topic du jeu.

----------


## Getz

Fini *Super Mario Odyssey*, avec un peu plus de 300 étoiles (donc loin des 100%!)

Ca faisait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas fait de Mario (depuis sunshine je crois  ::o: ),  et ça fait plaisir de retrouver ce bon vieux moustachu. Le principe de transformation en ennemi via le chapeau est sympa, bien qu'on ait un peu l'impression de jouer à un Kirby pour le coup.

Graphiquement, le jeu est très joli. Les environnements sont variés et colorés (enfin la plupart!), les mondes sont spacieux et regorgent de petits passages secrets pour accéder aux très (trop?) nombreuses lunes. Les ennemis sont plutôt variés, et il est toujours plaisant de découvrir une nouvelle transformation! 

Un poil déçu par la jouabilité. Globalement, le plombier répond aux doigts et à l’œil, mais des ratés au niveau de la caméra sur certains passages délicats m'ont fait un peu criser (en mode portable surtout, au gamepad c'est déjà mieux). Les différents lancers de casquettes avec le gyroscope sont à chier. Devoir secouer sa manette ou sa console pour tenter de sortir un coup circulaire (sans aucun autre moyen de sortir le coup, de ce que j'ai pu voir...) peut vite devenir agaçant, voir frustrant.

Le jeu en général est beaucoup trop facile. Les boss sont très vite expédiés, en plus d'être recyclés tout au long du jeu (

Spoiler Alert! 


j'en peux plus des broodals

). Les séquences de plate-forme ne bloquent jamais vraiment plus de 5 minutes. Quelques creusages de méninges pour arriver à accéder à certaines lunes, rien de trop compliqué.

Au final, j'ai passé un bon moment sur ce Odyssey, c'est loin d'être la quasi-perfection annoncée par la plupart des tests que j'ai pu lire. Je pense continuer un peu la chasse aux lunes, sans atteindre le 100%.

----------


## pesos

T'aurais mieux fait de faire les Galaxy tant qu'à faire du Mario 3D. Odyssey c'est bien mais pas ouf.

----------


## Getz

> T'aurais mieux fait de faire les Galaxy tant qu'à faire du Mario 3D. Odyssey c'est bien mais pas ouf.


Ha ben oui mais j'ai qu'une switch moi monsieur, je fais comment?  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

T'empruntes une des millions de Wii qui prend la poussière dans des millions de placards  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> T'empruntes une des millions de Wii qui prend la poussière dans des millions de placards


Le meilleur émulateur de Gamecube  :Bave:

----------


## Kaelis

> Le meilleur émulateur de Gamecube


Heureusement ! Récemment j'ai acheté des jeux Gamecube d'occasion, j'emprunte la Gamecube historique du poto (celle qui a vu les milliers d'heures sur Melee et Def Jam 2) et... elle lit plus les disques  :Emo: 

RIP en paix  ::cry:: 

Du coup j'ai dû acheter un adaptateur HDMI pour la Wii.

----------


## Marmottas

> Du coup j'ai dû acheter un adaptateur HDMI pour la Wii.


Je découvre le truc... Cela améliore vraiment l'image ? Tu as pris quel modèle ? Merci (je joue toujours via Péritel moi...)

----------


## Kaelis

> Je découvre le truc... Cela améliore vraiment l'image ? Tu as pris quel modèle ? Merci (je joue toujours via Péritel moi...)


Bof, le résultat moyen. Je n'ai plus de péritel sur mon installation, que du HDMI. 



Ça reste de la Wii étirée sur 130 pouces dans mon cas, donc je m'attends pas à des miracles  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Tu as ce câble hdmi avec anti aliasing intégré qui améliore un peu l'image il parait  :^_^: 
http://blog.son-video.com/2016/12/te...seille-mcable/

----------


## Kaelis

Sacré gag  ::happy2::

----------


## schouffy

Non c'est un vrai truc, il parait que ça marche pas mal en plus. Bon je l'achèterai pas mais ça se tente  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Oxenfree* et c'était très bien. Une histoire très prenante, des dialogues bien réussis et un visuel de toute beauté.

----------


## Kaede

> Je découvre le truc... Cela améliore vraiment l'image ? Tu as pris quel modèle ? Merci (je joue toujours via Péritel moi...)


La console fournit du YUV à l'adaptateur (qui n'est en fait qu'un bête convertisseur YUV->HDMI) donc ça ne _peut pas_ améliorer l'image.

Pour les jeux Gamecube PAL c'est vite vu, seule une poignée sont compatibles progressive scan (480p) via le câble YUV (qui coûte une blinde d'occasion), ou sur Wii, ça marche aussi bien  :;): 
Pour dégrader au minimum du 240p et/ou du 480i sur LCD, l'idéal est un line doubler/tripler/etc. ou scaler additionnel, sauf à avoir une TV qui fait toute seule particulièrement bien le boulot (rare).

----------


## KiwiX

*Prey (2017) - PC* 

Terminé en 28h  ::O:  Et c'était putain de bien. Je pige pas toutes les critiques comme quoi le jeu a pas d'ambiance propre à lui avec un design générique, il est tout simplement excellent. C'est une sorte de Bioshock réussi avec du system shock et une ambiance très spéciale (qui me parle beaucoup plus que Bioshock, justement). Bon, les combats sont pas toujours passionnants, le design des ennemis est un peu osef (au moins, ça change des zombies) mais toute l'histoire autour, les quêtes secondaires à faire, les différents choix possibles (pour terminer le jeu ou bien dans les quêtes secondaires...)...

Même en ayant passé quasi 30h dessus (90% des quêtes secondaires effectuées mais à la fin, c'est vrai que j'en avais un peu marre), j'ai l'impression d'avoir manqué pas mal de trucs. Une excellente surprise pour 10€ en plus, je sais pas si je le ferai 10x mais je le referai sans doute à l'occasion car il est vraiment cool.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> La console fournit du YUV à l'adaptateur (qui n'est en fait qu'un bête convertisseur YUV->HDMI) donc ça ne _peut pas_ améliorer l'image.
> 
> Pour les jeux Gamecube PAL c'est vite vu, seule une poignée sont compatibles progressive scan (480p) via le câble YUV (qui coûte une blinde d'occasion), ou sur Wii, ça marche aussi bien 
> Pour dégrader au minimum du 240p et/ou du 480i sur LCD, l'idéal est un line doubler/tripler/etc. ou scaler additionnel, sauf à avoir une TV qui fait toute seule particulièrement bien le boulot (rare).


Le nouveau GC Video Plug n Play est sorti, c'est 99$ mais pour les fans de Gamecube... J'hésiterai presque pour pouvoir enfin jouer correctement à Baten Kaitos Origins  ::|: 
https://zzblogs.wixsite.com/home

----------


## Sorkar

Fini Deus Ex : MD. C’était du chouette jeu-pop-corn. Pas trop long fini en 20h avec toutes les quêtes secondaires trouvées. La DA était juste magnifique, le scenario se laisse suivre sans être ouf bref c'est vraiment dans la lignée du 3. Bien fignolé mais pas immémorable.

----------


## Haraban

Ouais j'ai bien aimé aussi. J'aurais bien voulu une suite mais apparemment la licence est au frigo?

----------


## Frypolar

> *Prey (2017) - PC* 
> 
> Terminé en 28h  Et c'était putain de bien. Je pige pas toutes les critiques comme quoi le jeu a pas d'ambiance propre à lui avec un design générique, il est tout simplement excellent. C'est une sorte de Bioshock réussi avec du system shock et une ambiance très spéciale (qui me parle beaucoup plus que Bioshock, justement). Bon, les combats sont pas toujours passionnants, le design des ennemis est un peu osef (au moins, ça change des zombies) mais toute l'histoire autour, les quêtes secondaires à faire, les différents choix possibles (pour terminer le jeu ou bien dans les quêtes secondaires...)...
> 
> Même en ayant passé quasi 30h dessus (90% des quêtes secondaires effectuées mais à la fin, c'est vrai que j'en avais un peu marre), j'ai l'impression d'avoir manqué pas mal de trucs. Une excellente surprise pour 10€ en plus, je sais pas si je le ferai 10x mais je le referai sans doute à l'occasion car il est vraiment cool.


Mais oui, GOTY 2017.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Homefront: The Revolution* en 30h environ (j'ai pas vraiment compté, pour être honnête).

C'était pas mal, même si le jeu a des défauts assez grossiers dû à son développement chaotique, et c'est bien dommage parce que ce "Far Cry urbain" reste un jeu assez prenant et avec un ambiance très réussie. C'est visuellement plutôt joli, et quand je relis les "avis objectifs" des perroquets testeurs du net parlant d'un jeu ultra moche, avec des graphismes dignes de la PS 1 etc etc, je me dis qu'il feraient mieux de prendre leur retraite et de la fermer une bonne fois pour toute. 

Les 2 gros points noirs du jeu sont le bugs de spawn de PNJ assez honteux, genre tu regardes à un endroit, personne, tu tournes la tête et hop, une escouade de Norkos est là, face à toi. Ça gâche parfois bien les attaques furtives, et c'est assez rageant.
L'autre problème, c'est l'entrée en matière, en début de jeu, où le joueur est trop vite balancé dans le monde ouvert (qui est fait de plusieurs petites maps, en fait) sans vraiment savoir comment faire tel et tel truc. J'aurais préféré une intro à la Far Cry 3, certes très "scolaire" mais qui apprend au joueur toutes les mécaniques de jeu avant de la balancer dans la nature avec sa bite et son couteau.

À noter également qu'une mise à jour des pilotes Nvidia a fait complètement déconner les éclairages, surtout de nuit. GG les gars (et je ne parle pas des devs du jeu, pour le coup).

----------


## Endymion

> Non c'est un vrai truc, il parait que ça marche pas mal en plus. Bon je l'achèterai pas mais ça se tente


J'ai l'ancienne version, ça fonctionne réellement bien et ce n'est pas de l'anti-aliasing mais de l'upscale, en gros c'est un câble HDMI intégrant une très bonne puce d'upscale.
Attention par contre, non compatible HDCP 2.2 et donc non compatible HDR.

En gros ça peut faire l'affaire pour des consoles qui ne vont qu'en 1080p max et lecteurs blu-ray standard.

----------


## Baalim

> Fini *Homefront: The Revolution* en 30h environ (j'ai pas vraiment compté, pour être honnête).
> 
> C'était pas mal, même si le jeu a des défauts assez grossiers dû à son développement chaotique, et c'est bien dommage parce que ce "Far Cry urbain" reste un jeu assez prenant et avec un ambiance très réussie. C'est visuellement plutôt joli, *et quand je relis les "avis objectifs" des perroquets testeurs du net parlant d'un jeu ultra moche, avec des graphismes dignes de la PS 1 etc etc, je me dis qu'il feraient mieux de prendre leur retraite et de la fermer une bonne fois pour toute*.


Ça m'avait également choqué. J'imagine que c'est ce qui arrive quand on le fait tourner sur un portable entrée de gamme.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est ça aussi de jouer à des jeux patchés. Lancez la 1.0 du jeu qu'on rigole.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est ça aussi de jouer à des jeux patchés. Lancez la 1.0 du jeu qu'on rigole.


Je veux bien le croire mais bon, des patches magiques qui transforment un jeu ps1 en jeu de 2018, j'en veux bien tous les jours.

----------


## Kaelis

Evidemment qu'un type qui dit que le jeu a la gueule d'un jeu PS1 exagère (et ne mérite pas tant d'attention). Reste que le jeu était dans un état techniquement lamentable à sa sortie et que ça n'était pas acceptable.

Qu'un gugus exagère n'invalide pas les critiques des dix autres types à côté. La volée de bois vert que le jeu s'est payé était méritée.

----------


## KiwiX

> [...]et quand je relis les "avis objectifs" des perroquets testeurs du net parlant d'un jeu ultra moche, avec des graphismes dignes de la PS 1 etc etc, je me dis qu'il feraient mieux de prendre leur retraite et de la fermer une bonne fois pour toute.[...]


Pour le coup, à la release du jeu, le jeu était dans un état lamentable (comme d'autres jeux hein, je jette pas spécialement la pierre aux dev du jeu) et s'est pris masse de gros patchs derrière.

----------


## KaiN34

> Ouais j'ai bien aimé aussi. J'aurais bien voulu une suite mais apparemment la licence est au frigo?


Y a 2 DLC dont un assez original se passant dans une prison.  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de finir *FEZ*, enfin le 100%

Très belle ballade, l'exploration très sympa. Bon j'attaque les secrets histoire d'avoir un peu de challenge  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

J'imagine qu'il manque 1 "pas" dans ta première phrase?

----------


## Zerger

Attend c'était chaud les 32 cubes  ::ninja::

----------


## Harest

> ... Bon j'attaque les secrets histoire d'avoir un peu de challenge


La meilleure partie  ::wub:: , hf o/.
_Hésite pas à me demander si t'es perdu sur un truc précis et que tu voudrais des indices plutôt que d'avoir de gros spoils. Ceci dit ça fait longtemps que je n'y ai pas joué, je devrais me le refaire._

----------


## La Chouette

Fini *The Swapper* pour l'event du backlog.

Un jeu d'énigmes assez intéressant : vous pouvez vous cloner (4 clones max, vous en récupérez quand ils meurent d'une chute mortelle ou quand vous leur marchez dessus) et échanger votre place avec celle de vos clones. Avec des boutons un peu partout, des lumières rouges (impossible de swapper si elles sont sur le chemin), des lumières bleues (impossible d'y poser des clones) et des lumières violettes (ça combine les deux). Ce qui est dommage, c'est que bien que les énigmes soient intéressantes et les nouveaux éléments amenés en douceur, les trois quarts des énigmes sont très faciles et le quart restant est difficile. Pas de juste milieu, il y a un brusque saut de difficulté.
Ces énigmes vous permettent de récupérer des orbes. Il y en a 124, mais rassurez vous, si vous les chopez une par une au début, ça passe à trois par trois ensuite, puis à 8 par 8 à la fin (je ne vois honnêtement pas l'intérêt de faire ça, puisque le jeu est relativement linéaire, avec obligation de faire toutes les énigmes pour le finir).
Le scénario est correct, même si toutes les réponses sont révélées assez brutalement à la fin, sans trop de raison. Les Watchers en revanche, sont très gonflants : des cailloux sur votre chemin, dont vous lisez la pensée en passant devant, ce qui vous ralentit à l'extrême le temps de passer. Et ce, à chaque fois. Dans un jeu ou vous devrez passer devant la plupart de ces Watchers deux fois, c'est gonflant, puisque ça brise le rythme pour quelque chose de déjà lu. Les logs sont très (trop) nombreux, et on n'y fait vite plus attention, vu qu'ils sont pour beaucoup peu intéressants.
Quelques problèmes techniques, enfin : obligation de passer en mode compatibility (onglet betas sur Steam) pour jouer, sans ça, mon curseur ne bouge pas. Et lorsque je le lance, la résolution de mon PC change, et c'est énervant de devoir la remettre à chaque fois.
En gros, un jeu court (à peine 4 heures), pas spécialement mauvais (voire bon parfois), mais bourré de détails pas terribles. 6/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir *TACOMA*. Un petit walking simulator qui se passe dans une station spatiale. Le jeu est très joli, l'histoire à découvrir est vraiment chouette (je n'ai pas vu venir la fin), mais c'est un peu court, j'ai mis 2h20 à le finir, j'aurais bien joué une heure de plus et surtout visiter 

Spoiler Alert! 


 un vrai labo de cryogénie 

. Je l'ai eu dans le humble bundle de février et pour le coup je regrette pas!

----------


## Momock

@La Chouette: je ne me souvenais même plus qu'il y avait des logs dans ce jeu. Tu m'as donné envie d'y rejouer tiens!

----------


## parpaingue

Re-fini (dix ans plus tard) *Cave Story*, cette fois-ci en versin wiiware.
Pas du tout un metroidvania contrairement aux apparences, même si on peut faire un peu de backtracking à l'occasion pour des objets supplémentaires.
Jeu pas très long, globalement bien agréable avec son petit monde barré mais attachant, le scénario surprenemment sinistre et son gameplay bien foutu même si on peut rager de temps en temps sur l'inertie et le power down des armes quand on se fait toucher.
Je suis allé chercher la vraie fin, ben j'avais oublié comment à partir des 3/4 environ du jeu ça devient chaud. La variation de la "dernière" zone est bien balaise, suivie d'un gauntlet de trois boss complets sans checkpoint ni regen de vie. Une dernière save, la zone secrète bien hardcore pétée et un boss bonus pour morfler avant le true last boss bien violent, le tout sans checkpoint non plus  ::wacko:: 
J'ai ragé un certain nombre de fois, je compte plus mais au final c'est passé.

Bref c'est toujours un très bon jeu mais bien costaud, surtout si on va chercher la vraie fin faut pas avoir peur de rager.

----------


## Clydopathe

Hier j'ai fini *Hellblade : Senua sacrifice*.

Le jeu est bien sympa, mais il ne faut surtout pas y jouer quand on a un coup de mou, c'est un coup à se retrouver sous la couette avec un pot de glace pour se remonter le moral.

J'ai beaucoup aimé l'histoire du jeu, ces graphismes sont au top et je ne parle pas de l'audio qui est vraiment fou. Par contre, le sytème de combat est sympa sans plus, j'ai pas eu de grande difficultés, les deux fois ou je suis mort 

Spoiler Alert! 


 c'est quand on est obligé de perdre dans le sénario 

.

Il est assez court en plus, je l'ai fini en un peu moins de 6h. Je le recommande vraiment, surtout à ceux qui aiment bien les histoires sur fond de psyché tordues.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Max Payne 3* dans le cadre de l'event backlog, en 9h, et je me suis vraiment éclaté sur ce jeu, une très bonne surprise: histoire intéressante, ambiance sombre et glauque à souhait, gameplay des dogfights excellent, musique très chouette également, vraiment un bon jeu pour moi.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai loupé les séquences d'avion.

----------


## FrousT

> histoire intéressante, ambiance sombre sous les tropiques et glauque à souhait


On a connu plus sombre comme même  ::ninja::

----------


## LeChameauFou

> *Prey (2017) - PC*


J'ai ragequit le jeu au premier tiers ou premier quart du jeu. Je jouais niveau difficile mais 1- bloqué dans les phases sans gravité avec peu de munition et peu d'armure, du coup je suis obligé de fuir sans cesse sans parvenir à aller où je veux. 2- Je jouais ps4, temps de chargement entre deux gameover loooooong. Bien deux ou 3 minutes d'écran de chargement entre deux morts. Trop frustrant, j'ai lâché l'affaire. 



Fini* Wolfenstein new order*. Bon jeu, j'étais avant dernier niveau de difficulté (je suis la mort incarnée) et dans le dernier quart du jeu, j'en avais marre. Clairement. Le jeu nous amène dans des couloirs surchargés d'ennemis, parfois sans munitions/vie et sans point de repli. Mention spéciale à la phase ou on est dans un angle avec 40 ou 60 pv car la cinématique d'avant nous retire les pv et les armes. Du coup j'ai changé 3 ou 4 fois le niveau de difficulté à la fin car ça en devenait saoulant. Le boss final est aussi chiant, 2 méchas coup sur coup. mouais. 

Sinon le jeu est cool, mention spéciale au camps de prisonniers/travail et au nanardesque projet camps lunaire des nazis. La planque à berlin est aussi sympathique. Mais les deux dernières missions auraient mérités à être mieux réfléchies.  Si wolfenstein 2 est un cran haut dessus de new order alors ça promet car il m'a plus.

----------


## Baalim

Dans prey, faut pas hésiter à revenir sur ses pas pour looter de quoi refaire des munitions.

S'arrêter au premier quart, c'est dommage.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Dans prey, faut pas hésiter à revenir sur ses pas pour looter de quoi refaire des munitions.
> 
> S'arrêter au premier quart, c'est dommage.


ce que je faisais sans cesse. Mais essaye la version ps4, j'ai jamais vu un jeu aussi long niveau écran de chargement.

----------


## Catel

*Assassin's Creed 4*

Passé l'abominable didacticiel ni fait ni à faire comme Ubi sait en pondre, reste un bon jeu, avec des décors superbes (en particulier dans certains lieux un peu plus travaillés), un scénario plutôt sympa (ça doit être le truc le plus meta depuis Segagaga sur Dreamcast), plein d'informations historiques et un sens du détail exceptionnel. Ca fait passer l'éternel gros souci de la série, la brièveté de sa boucle de gameplay, et d'autres problèmes comme les bugs et le farming. Parce que l'abordage de frégates, c'est comme la chasse aux dragons dans Skyrim : au bout d'une vingtaine, c'est de moins en moins épique et de plus en plus de la distribution de courrier.

----------


## Wolverine

*A Story about my Uncle* : c'est une belle petite histoire, la gameplay est plutôt sympa, mais que c'est court.
D'après Steam, j'ai joué moins de 3h, j'ai pas trouvé tous les objets mais une bonne partie. Je n'ai pas fait les challenges, juste l'histoire.

----------


## KaiN34

> ce que je faisais sans cesse. Mais essaye la version ps4, j'ai jamais vu un jeu aussi long niveau écran de chargement.


C'était pas possible de le prendre sur PC plutôt ?  :Emo:

----------


## banditbandit

> ce que je faisais sans cesse. Mais essaye la version ps4, j'ai jamais vu un jeu aussi long niveau écran de chargement.


Ouais c'est vrai c'est un peu long mais quoi c'est pas non plus les Elder Scrolls. Et le jeu est pas bien difficile non plus.

----------


## Ouamdu

> J'ai ragequit le jeu au premier tiers ou premier quart du jeu. Je jouais niveau difficile mais 1- bloqué dans les phases sans gravité avec peu de munition et peu d'armure, du coup je suis obligé de fuir sans cesse sans parvenir à aller où je veux. 2- Je jouais ps4, temps de chargement entre deux gameover loooooong. Bien deux ou 3 minutes d'écran de chargement entre deux morts. Trop frustrant, j'ai lâché l'affaire.


Au début, il ne faut pas hésiter à se trouver et à se trimballer une tourelle : elle détecte les mimic et tue la plupart des ennemis rapidement, au pire tu peux l'aider un peu avec un coup de Gloo Gun. Ça aide vraiment à démarrer, à faire le stock de munitions / medkits / outils de réparation.

----------


## Zerger

> *A Story about my Uncle* : c'est une belle petite histoire, la gameplay est plutôt sympa, mais que c'est court.
> D'après Steam, j'ai joué moins de 3h, j'ai pas trouvé tous les objets mais une bonne partie. Je n'ai pas fait les challenges, juste l'histoire.


Oui c'est le gros souci du jeu, tu as l'impression d'avoir fini le tuto alors que non, c'est déjà la fin du jeu.
Mais les sensations sont chouettes en tout cas !

----------


## wiotts

*Doki Doki Literature Club*

Mouais Bof. Survendu. Des idées intéressantes sur la fin (certains parlent de génie il ne faut peut-être pas pousser) après 2-3 heures ultra chiantes mais néanmoins "nécessaires" pour poser l'atmosphère. Je ne suis absolument pas un joueur de visual novel  / drague ou autres japoniaiseries, mais des avis d'amis et même de CanardPC m'ont convaincu d'y jouer.
Seul point positif, je peux maintenant dire que c'est nul en sachant de quoi je parle...

----------


## schouffy

> Au début, il ne faut pas hésiter à se trouver et à se trimballer une tourelle : elle détecte les mimic et tue la plupart des ennemis rapidement, au pire tu peux l'aider un peu avec un coup de Gloo Gun. Ça aide vraiment à démarrer, à faire le stock de munitions / medkits / outils de réparation.


Tu parles d'un truc chiant  ::O:

----------


## Kaede

Ouais il doit falloir être courageux / patient pour ça, on est pas mal plus lent en trimballant une tourelle, sans compter que ça bouffe le champ de vision (les armes sont pas tristes de ce point de vue, mais je crois que c'est pire).

----------


## Ouamdu

Euh non pas vraiment, en plus c'est sympa de positionner ses tourelles de façon stratégique, si t'as du mal à démarrer, ça aide bien pendant la première heure   ::):

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Si wolfenstein 2 est un cran haut dessus de new order alors ça promet car il m'a plus.


Le 2 est sympa mais je l'ai trouvé en deçà du 1er et de son stand alone Old Blood.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> C'était pas possible de le prendre sur PC plutôt ?


je n'ai pas le pc pour.

----------


## Clydopathe

* Quantum Break*

Le jeu est plutôt cool, j'ai bien aimé l'histoire même si elle un peux capilotratcée par moment. J'ai beaucoup aimé le principe de lier le jeu à une sérié, regarder un épisode entre chaque acte est plutôt une bonne idée (même si la vf est atroce).

Le jeu a quand même quelques défaut chiants, il a beau tourner à 60FPS constant, j'ai l'impression qu'il laggue par moment avec des micros saccades bizarre. Par contre, les batailles sont top et les effets graphique 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand le temps est bloqué 

 sont vraiment superbes! J'ai bien aimé aussi voir quelques références à Alan Wake (le livre dédicaé, l'émission Twilight zone à la tv). Par contre, le lore est beaucoup trop verbeux, j'ai ramasse compulsviement tous les documents mais j'ai pas réussi à les lire, la plupart était bient trop chiants...

Je le recommande, j'ai vraiment passé un bon moment dessus, en plus, il se paye le luxe de ne pas être trop long (8h avec les quatre épisodes).

----------


## Baalim

> * Quantum Break*
> 
> Le jeu est plutôt cool, j'ai bien aimé l'histoire même si elle un peux capilotratcée par moment. J'ai beaucoup aimé le principe de lier le jeu à une sérié, regarder un épisode entre chaque acte est plutôt une bonne idée (même si la vf est atroce).
> 
> Le jeu a quand même quelques défaut chiants, il a beau tourner à 60FPS constant, j'ai l'impression qu'il laggue par moment avec des micros saccades bizarre. Par contre, les batailles sont top et les effets graphique 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as tracé !
Je l'ai terminé en 12 heures.

----------


## Clydopathe

Même pas, j'ai plutôt pris mon temps je trouve, mais vu que j'ai pas tout lu, ça doit aider à mettre moins de temps.

----------


## Bibik

*Rise of the Lara Croft raider* Un peu moins waouw que le premier, il y a une belle baisse de rythme à la moitié du jeu (quand on arrive à la _vallée géotrouvetou_ qui est une sorte de hub monde ouvert d'où on accède à de multiples missions/tombeaux/histoires/choucroute) qui m'a fait pauser le jeu pendant 10 jours puis que j'ai repris pour le finir et le saucer du mieux que je pouvais. 
Clairement, c'est dans la continuité du premier et les tombeaux restent toujours chouettes à visiter. Lara boostée devient assez rapidement une machine de guerre ainsi qu'une ninja accomplie qui enchaîne les stealth kills à 1 mètre des autres ennemis, tranquille. 
On ne manque jamais de munitions, quelques fois de ressources pour upper ses armes mais suffit de revenir dans d'autres zones chasser du mercenaire idiot et ça suffit à se refaire les poches. Y'a un peu plus de durée de vie que le premier -35 heures contre 20 sur mes runs - mais je pense que ça vient surtout des fameux éléments en open world à trouver et ça c'est un peu gavant sur la fin. L'histoire, euh on va pas épiloguer là dessus ça n'a jamais été le point fort de la série toutefois le rush de la fin m'a tout de même déçu.
Ha oui et il est beau et super maniable. Rejouabilité limitée par un système de défi par chapitre de l'histoire en s'ajoutant des malus/bonus qui influent sur le prix final. J'avais plein de cartes qui faisaient ça à l'issue de ma partie principale et j'ai mis un temps avant de comprendre à quoi ça servait  ::unsure:: 
Je n'ai que la version de base, je ne peut juger l'intérêt des dlc de la goty. Mais le jeu de base est plaisant que si le premier vous a donné du fun, car c'est une suite logique sans véritable évolution du genre (more of the same !)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> je n'ai pas le pc pour.


Euh si tu fais tourner WOlfenstein sans soucis majeurs je pense que Prey doit pouvoir tourner correctement sur ton pc. T'avais essayé la démo ?

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Euh si tu fais tourner WOlfenstein sans soucis majeurs je pense que Prey doit pouvoir tourner correctement sur ton pc. T'avais essayé la démo ?


Wolfen' sur ps4 également.

----------


## Setzer

Fini Quantum Break également. Alors euh, j'ai bien aimé le début, la sauce monte bien tel un thriller puis après sur les derniers actes on part des délires malheureusement propres à beaucoup d’œuvres basées sur les paradoxes temporels et ça devient incompréhensible : le jeu expose finalement beaucoup trop d’éléments pour ce qu'il a a dire réellement et le message en devient vraiment confus, sans parler des alliances/contre alliances, trahisons et motivations respectives qui s'encastrent pleine balle dans le mur du n'impe.

S'agissant du gameplay, agréable et sans trop prise de tête, un tps assez classique, par contre les effets visuels surchargent tellement l’écran que 'l’action est assez vite très bordélique, mention spéciale au dernier combat, absolument illisible...

Par contre j'ai bien aimé aussi les passage type série, bien joués pas trop mal rythmés, c'était des pauses parfois bienvenue et le format est intéressant (par contre à voir en VO, hein, faut pas déconner).

Voila, plutôt mi figue mi raisin, pas mécontent de l'avoir fait mais clairement, à 70 balles, je 'l’aurais eu mauvaise, à 12 balles dans le bundle avec the long dark et DOW III ça valait le coup.

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai pas trouvé que le scénario partait trop dans le n'importe quoi. Juste Martin Hatch, je pige pas trop qui c'est, ni ce qu'il fait, ni pourquoi il le fait et ni comment il le fait :/. Ce personnage est un vrai trou noir.

----------


## Setzer

Le sort de Beth Wilder est super mal amené, les motivations Burke, ou même l'obstination de Serene sur la dernière partie alors qu'une autre voie est clairement possible, bref j'ai trouvé ça vraiment confus.

Je reste volontairement vague mais si souhaitez que je colle des balises quand m^me n'hésitez pas.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Inside*  petit garçon qui déambule entre une forêt, une ferme et une usine (un simili amazon, usine d'esclaves lobotomisés avec une cellule) abritant un projet plus ou moins secret. Le jeu est simple, beau, la fin est wtf et les énigmes sont plus simple que limbo et rend le jeu plus agréable à suivre car c'est un jeu d'ambiance avant tout. Sont fort ses danois.

----------


## Zerger

*Ys 2* , mouais...

C'était un peu mieux que le premier, mais j'accroche vraiment pas à ce Bump systeme

----------


## Momock

> *Ys 2* , mouais...
> 
> C'était un peu mieux que le premier, mais j'accroche vraiment pas à ce Bump systeme


Heureusement que c'est le dernier jeu que t'auras à jouer avec ce système alors.  ::ninja:: 

Qu'est-ce qui t'a décidé à jouer à Ys Chronicles plutôt qu'à Oath in Felghana au fait?

----------


## Zerger

Les soldes et le faible prix du pack  :^_^: 
Et je voulais commencer par le début.

Edit: Et du coup, Oath of Felghana, ca change beaucoup ? C'est pas un musou à la Dragon Quest Heroes au moins?

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pas trouvé que le scénario partait trop dans le n'importe quoi. Juste Martin Hatch, je pige pas trop qui c'est, ni ce qu'il fait, ni pourquoi il le fait et ni comment il le fait :/. Ce personnage est un vrai trou noir.


Pour le coup, il me semble avoir été clairement imaginé dans l'optique d'une suite. Il y a quelques trucs importants qui sont mentionnés à plusieurs reprises dans le jeu et qu'on ne voit jamais.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Inside*  petit garçon qui déambule entre une forêt, une ferme et une usine (un simili amazon, usine d'esclaves lobotomisés avec une cellule) abritant un projet plus ou moins secret. Le jeu est simple, beau, la fin est wtf et les énigmes sont plus simple que limbo et rend le jeu plus agréable à suivre car c'est un jeu d'ambiance avant tout. Sont fort ses danois.


Je ne dirais pas qu'il déambule je dirais 

Spoiler Alert! 


qu'il fuit 

d'ailleurs la première partie met bien dans l'ambiance (

Spoiler Alert! 


on dirait une chasse à cour

), le jeu est très réussi de ce coté là.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *A Story about my Uncle* : c'est une belle petite histoire, la gameplay est plutôt sympa, mais que c'est court.
> D'après Steam, j'ai joué moins de 3h, j'ai pas trouvé tous les objets mais une bonne partie. Je n'ai pas fait les challenges, juste l'histoire.


J'ai essayé plusieurs jeux de grappin depuis et c'est pas Byzance pour retrouver un feeling aussi sympa... Just Cause 3 offre un jeu très aérien (grappin+wingsuit), Windlands c'est assez abstrait, on n'a presque pas d'histoire et du coup c'est avancer pour avancer, bof... et dans l'excellent Valley c'est un pan du gameplay mais pas en son centre (il dure 5h et c'est franchement un jeu passionnant, surtout si on a aimé ASAMU).

----------


## Zerger

C'est vrai que je ne dirais pas non à une suite plus ardue  ::lol::

----------


## Blackogg

Pour tenter de me détendre entre 2 trahisons des Prussiens.

C'est pas réaliste pour un clou pour un simulator  :tired: .
Le character design est pas mal mais il manquait l'essentiel : des sentiments.

----------


## Kaede

> J'ai essayé plusieurs jeux de grappin depuis et c'est pas Byzance pour retrouver un feeling aussi sympa... Just Cause 3 offre un jeu très aérien (grappin+wingsuit), Windlands c'est assez abstrait, on n'a presque pas d'histoire et du coup c'est avancer pour avancer, bof... et dans l'excellent Valley c'est un pan du gameplay mais pas en son centre (il dure 5h et c'est franchement un jeu passionnant, surtout si on a aimé ASAMU).


Tu connais déjà Speedrunners ?

----------


## KiwiX

*Resident Evil 6* - Environ 15h

En coop avec un pote. Et c'était de la grosse merde, du genre à te dégoûter définitivement du jv, en général. L'avantage, c'est que n'importe quel autre jeu moyen apparaît comme pas si mauvais que ça finalement, une fois qu'on a touché à cette saloperie de RE6. Une œuvre nécessaire, en somme.

----------


## Kelexel

> *Resident Evil 6* - Environ 15h
> 
> En coop avec un pote. Et c'était de la grosse merde, du genre à te dégoûter définitivement du jv, en général. L'avantage, c'est que n'importe quel autre jeu moyen apparaît comme pas si mauvais que ça finalement, une fois qu'on a touché à cette saloperie de RE6. Une œuvre nécessaire, en somme.


Comme une comédie française quoi.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un cauchemar ce jeu. Je défends volontiers le 5 pour le plaisir de le faire en coop et de se marrer tellement c'est crétin, mais le 6 c'est pas possible.

----------


## Zlika

Pareil, je suis arrivé à l’armuerie mais toujours pas l’envie d’en sortir.

Tout est guindé et mal fichu dans la prise en main du jeu, le 5 ne m’avait pas fait cet effet là.

----------


## parpaingue

Pareil, c'est valable pour pas mal de monde j'ai l'impression. Fait le 5 et le 6 avec le même pote, le 5 a plein de défauts mais au final en coop ça se joue, alors que le 6 est une vraie purge.

----------


## Kaelis

Le 5 reste un bon jeu dans le sens où il est bien conçu et fabriqué pour y jouer à deux. Le 6 est un authentique ratage (à mon avis).

----------


## banditbandit

> Tout est guindé et mal fichu dans la prise en main du jeu, le 5 ne m’avait pas fait cet effet là.


C'était déjà pas terrible.  :ouaiouai: 




> *Resident Evil 6* - Environ 15h
>  Une œuvre nécessaire, en somme.


Non.

----------


## akaraziel

RE6 c'est un des rares jeux que j'aimerais oublier. Pourtant la campagne de Leon est pas dégueu du tout, mais alors le reste...

----------


## bichoco

Terminé *Prey* , (environ 25h d'après steam) c'était sympa... mais loin d'être génial.
En cause les combats totalement ratés: c'est mou, lent sans sensations avec des ennemis sac à points de vie, l'exact inverse du joueur  et de ses armes imprécises et faibles (le flingue qui tire qu'a 10m... et son crosshair  :Facepalm:  ). Tout l'aspect combat est naze, et les nombreux respawn d'ennemis durant les réguliers aller-retour ( et chargement) qu'impose le jeu n'aident pas à passer outre. 
Alors certes comme tout les jeux mêlant FPS et RPG on a souvent le choix de notre progression.. sauf que contrairement au dernier Deus Ex par exemple la méthode forte nous est plusieurs fois imposée. Ces moments là m'ont bien donné envie d'abandonner le jeu... Dommage vu que tout le reste est réussi, le level design, les différentes possibilités pour franchir une zone, l'ambiance, l'histoire elle n'a rien de terrible mais elle se laisse suivre et j'ai trouvé la fin assez classe (l'intro aussi). Ah j'oubliais le mini jeu de hacking tout pourri aussi.

Au final, même si le potentiel est là je lui ai trouvé trop de tares qui ont gâchés mon plaisir et dans le genre j'ai trouvé le dernier deus ex meilleur.

----------


## Illynir

J'imagine que tu le sais déjà mais tu peux améliorer tes armes dans l'inventaire pour augmenter les dégats, le recul, la portée, le chargeur et il y a des compétences neuromods également pour augmenter les dégats des armes de sécurités. Le shotgun augmenté à fond a fait le café pour moi, c'est même l'arme la plus "fun" pour moi, je n'ai joué qu'avec ça... Franchement vers les 2/3 j'étais un demidieu vu que j'avais mon shotgun augmentait à fond et que je ne craftais que des munitions de shotgun ainsi que des neuromods (plein, vraiment, limite trop) j'étais à fond partout très rapidement y compris en neuromod.

Je n'ai pas pris un seul pouvoir alien non plus (par choix) donc j'ai pu me concentrer sur les trois branches de base.

----------


## Haelnak

D'ailleurs le fusil à pompe fait très (trop?) mal, je n'ai pas ressenti le côté sac à PV de mon côté, même sur le cauchemar.

----------


## leeoneil

Punaise j'ai enfin fini *CUPHEAD*, en mode normal !
C'est magnifique, du début à la fin, quelquefois on a du mal à y croire tellement c'est bien fait.
Ajoutez à ça des musiques qui collent parfaitement pour une ambiance cartoon maîtrisée sur le bout des ongles.

Alors le jeu est difficile, très très difficile même.
Si ça en tente certain, sachez que je n'ai jamais passé le dark world sur super meat boy. Light world ok, ça passait difficilement mais c'était jouable. Je suis tout sauf un spécialiste de la plateforme mais j'aime ces jeux.
La plupart des joueurs ont fini Cuphead en 15h, de mon côté j'y ai passé *30h* !
ça fait mal !
Si vous vous lancez pour la beauté des graphismes et la perfection de l'animation mais que ce style de jeu n'est pas votre tasse de thé, ce sera difficile.
A moins que ce soit l'âge qui commence à me faire rouiller.

En tout cas c'est la claque de ces 10 dernières années pour moi !

----------


## Supergounou

Si t'as encore faim, faut craquer pour Celeste leeoneil, c'est du 4 étoiles niveaux plateformer qui fait transpirer  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

*Victor Vran* 

Terminé en moins de 8h en ligne droite sur la fin, c'était vraiment long et chiant de terminer le boss final car sous-niveau et sous-stuff mais au moins, c'est réglé. C'est pas ouf, ça se laisse jouer mais bon, ça sera pas le jeu de l'année...

----------


## bichoco

> J'imagine que tu le sais déjà mais tu peux améliorer tes armes dans l'inventaire pour augmenter les dégats, le recul, la portée, le chargeur et il y a des compétences neuromods également pour augmenter les dégats des armes de sécurités. Le shotgun augmenté à fond a fait le café pour moi, c'est même l'arme la plus "fun" pour moi, je n'ai joué qu'avec ça... Franchement vers les 2/3 j'étais un demidieu vu que j'avais mon shotgun augmentait à fond et que je ne craftais que des munitions de shotgun ainsi que des neuromods (plein, vraiment, limite trop) j'étais à fond partout très rapidement y compris en neuromod.
> 
> Je n'ai pas pris un seul pouvoir alien non plus (par choix) donc j'ai pu me concentrer sur les trois branches de base.





> D'ailleurs le fusil à pompe fait très (trop?) mal, je n'ai pas ressenti le côté sac à PV de mon côté, même sur le cauchemar.


Oui je sais, et j'avais augmenté toutes mes armes (les 3) mais pas au max j'avais dépensais des neuromods que dans la 1er compétence "d'artisanat". Alors certes ça permet d'augmenter nettement les dégâts (et j'avais aussi mis des points dans la compétence soldat pour augmenter les dégâts de toutes les armes de sécurité) mais par ex le fusil à pompe (l'arme la plus efficace) perd énormément d'efficacité dès qu'on est à plus de 3m de sa cible et on peut pas augmenter sa portée/précision... à l'inverse du pistolet qui lui fait tellement peu de dégât même au max q'il est uniquement utile contre les mimics (j'ai une fois éliminé un  télépathe avec, ça a pris près de 50 balles!).
Du coup a bout portant le fusil est clairement efficace mais dès qu'on est pas collé à l'adversaire il faut pas mal de cartouches... et elles sont rares (à moins de passer pas mal de temps à looter tout ce qui passe et de les crafter). Par exemple un télepathe prend facilement plus de 6 cartouches (capacité max du chargeur que j'avais) avant de mourir idem pour un tisseur si on est pas collé à eux... et vu qu'ils volent.

Après je pense que dés le début je n'avais pas bien choisi mes compétences, j'ai monté en 1er le hacking (très mauvaise idée vu comme le mini jeu est naze et qu'au final il y a quasi toujours moyen de le contourner), l'inventaire, les capacité de soins et la force (très peu utile au delà du niveau 1 au final) ainsi que les attaques "discrètes" je pense avoir attendu trop longtemps pour améliorer les capacité de combats et pouvoirs typhons... du coup j'avais pris les combats en grippe et même si sur la dernière partie j'étais bien puissant et les combats se passaient mieux je les ai pas vraiment apprécié, puis les armes rendent pas d'impact.

Mais c'est vrai que transcendence + attaque dans le dos (avec le bonus furtif de dégats à 200%) permet d'éliminer un phantome de base en 3s (2 coups de fusil plus un coup de clef une fois au sol) les thermiques/électriques sont plus compliqués mais une grenade à onde zero ou le pouvoir psychique permet de les abattre sans trop de mal... tant qu'il y en a qu'un.

----------


## Kaede

Le hacking me semble assez utile dès le début du jeu. Après, le monter au niveau 3 tout de suite est sans doute prématuré  ::):  (ça coûte une blinde)

----------


## Ruadir

> par ex le fusil à pompe (l'arme la plus efficace) perd énormément d'efficacité dès qu'on est à plus de 3m de sa cible et on peut pas augmenter sa portée/précision..


Tu veux dire que le fusil à pompe est...un fusil à pompe ? C'est incroyable !  ::o: 
Si tu joues avec le fusil, le jeu t'incite fortement à faire de la furtivité pour te rapprocher des ennemis, arrivé à mi-jeu, tu roules littéralement sur les fantômes vu qu'ils meurent en 2 coups maximum. 




> (à moins de passer pas mal de temps à looter tout ce qui passe et de les crafter)


Alors si tu as mis de coté l'aspect exploration, loot, craft et que tu as joué avec le fusil, c'est logique d’être constamment en pénurie de munitions vu que c'est une des pierres angulaires du jeu. 
Non parce que perso j'avais toujours 120 cartouches dans l'inventaire.

----------


## Catel

Correction : un fusil à pompe de jeu vidéo.  ::ninja::

----------


## bichoco

> Tu veux dire que le fusil à pompe est...un fusil à pompe ? C'est incroyable ! 
> Si tu joues avec le fusil, le jeu t'incite fortement à faire de la furtivité pour te rapprocher des ennemis, arrivé à mi-jeu, tu roules littéralement sur les fantômes vu qu'ils meurent en 2 coups maximum. 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors si tu as mis de coté l'aspect exploration, loot, craft et que tu as joué avec le fusil, c'est logique d’être constamment en pénurie de munitions vu que c'est une des pierres angulaires du jeu. 
> Non parce que perso j'avais toujours 120 cartouches dans l'inventaire.


Non mais je me doutes bien que dès qu'on est à moyenne distance le pompe c'est pas top... comme dans tout les jeux, sauf que là dès que l'ennemie est à 3m les dégâts baissent méchamment, c'est flagrant avec les télépathes ou tisseurs qui ont tendance à se barrer en l'air quand tu les blesse. C'est pas aussi marqué dans les autres jeux.

Pour le loot, si j'ai pas mal exploré sauf que j'ai vite abandonné l'idée de revenir chaque fois en arrière pour trouver un fabricateur dès que mon inventaire était plein, je crafter par contre à chaque nouvelle machine que je trouvais mais même comme ça c'est tendu du moins dans la 1er moitié du jeu après bien moins.
Et je jouais furtif (enfin la plupart du temps  ::ninja::  ) sauf que de base le perso est très lent surtout en mode silencieux et le temps d'arriver pile poil dans le dos des ennemis on se fait capter 9 fois sur 10. Du moins au début, après en débloquant transcendance + dégâts furtif 200% + courir silencieusement effectivement ça change la donne.

----------


## Sao

Terminé *Celeste* (sur Switch) en un peu moins de 8 heures et un peu plus de 1700 morts.

Un sentiment d'accomplissement quand on arrive enfin au sommet de la montagne.
Pas de frustration, pas de morts ou chutes pénalisantes, un super platformer.

'Tite vidéo bonus :

----------


## Supergounou

> Terminé *Celeste* (sur Switch) en un peu moins de 8 heures


Petite question, t'as un peu cherché les à-côtés? J'en suis à quasi 20h et me manque juste UN putain de truc pour le 100% (avis à ceux qui ont bien avancé le jeu, je cherche un petit indice, SANS SPOIL, 

Spoiler Alert! 


sur comment récupérer le cœur bleu du monde 2, celui en haut de la tour à côté d'un bouquin contenant un poème...

) et je me demandais combien ça pourrait prendre de temps en ligne droite. Je trouve quand même le jeu très/trop court.

En tout cas si t'as bien accroché, n'hésite pas les b-sides c'est là que le jeu révèle tout son potentiel  :;):

----------


## Sao

Yep les faces B représentent le prochain objectif.
Je ne connais pas la réponse à ta question par contre.

En fait moi j'ai tracé, l'histoire, bien que simpliste, m'a donné envie de connaître la fin le plus rapidement possible, et déjà que certains passages étaient retors, j'ai préféré laisser pas mal de fraises de côté.
Place aux choses sérieuses maintenant.

----------


## Anark

*Subnautica*. Je l'avais pris durant l'EA et j'étais parvenu à le laisser de côté après un début de partie formidable. J'ai tout refait, de A à Z, un excellent survival/jeu d'exploration sur une map de 3km² fait main. Un plaisir d'explorer, d'autant plus sans loading, avec un super bodyawareness et un système de craft hyper bien pensé (pas pénible comme tous les autres). Une histoire assez chouette, je regrette tout de même que Tom Jubert ne soit pas parvenu à s'extraire de la logique de PDA/notes/journaux audio pour narrer une histoire comme il l'envisageait de prime abord. A côté de ça, l'univers incroyable, la découverte de la faune/flore et de leurs interactions participent énormément à la narration. 
*Cuphead*. Excellentissime jeu de plateforme bien qu'assez classique sur le fond. A l'inverse la forme est incroyable : DA années 30 hyper maîtrisée et animations de qualité, ainsi que la bande son (musique et sound design). D'ailleurs, on ne le dit peut-être pas assez, mais ce jeu est un quasi sans-faute au niveau des feedback donnés au joueur (animations, effets sonores), il est assez rare de se dire que c'est de la faute du jeu (bon ca arrive parfois, je pense au pattern de nuage du dragon, mais ca reste minoritaire). Je l'ai terminé deux fois, une fois en solo et une fois en coop. On s'est bien marré en coop, mais j'ai trouvé le challenge solo plus intéressant (le côté vie infinies du coop assez dommageable)
*Slay the Spire*. Enfin il me reste à m'attaquer au mode ascension, mais j'ai tué les 3 boss du jeu. Très bon jeu de cartes, des parties bien calibrées (~1h) et pas mal de stratégies viables (donc un deck plutôt équilibré au final).

----------


## Supergounou

Cette fois je pense en avoir fini (temporairement) avec *Celeste* (2018):



Plateformer mignon mais sadique.

Tout est réussi dans ce jeu, tant dans le fond que dans la forme. 

Graphiquement c'est très beau malgré le côté pixels baveux (la première chose que j'ai pensé en lançant le jeu, c'est "beurk que c'est laid" mais en fait non les décors sont vraiment réussis et fourmillent de détails), toujours très propre et lisible, les effets de lumière sont somptueux. L'OST, c'est du gros gros gros bonheur, je n'écoute plus que ça en ce moment (surtout les B-Sides). L'histoire est super, les personnages très travaillés on s'attache beaucoup à eux, les thèmes abordés sont forts (dépression, schizophrénie, dépassement de soi), c'est globalement très touchant.

Gameplay de haute volée, Madeline réagit au doigt et au doigt et c'est un véritable bonheur de la diriger dans les niveaux. Niveaux qui sont justement monstrueux, le level design est tout bonnement hallucinant, ça se renouvelle sans cesse, la difficulté est progressive tout bien comme il faut, chaque tableau est un orgasme dans sa construction, un sans faute.

Mais Celeste, c'est pas trop difficile? Ben c'est difficile, il ne faut pas se voiler la face. Cela-dit, comme pour un SuperMeatBoy, je pense sincèrement que tout un chacun a les capacités d'arriver jusqu'aux crédits, avec un petit peu de foi et de persévérance. Ça se fait en +/-8h selon Sao. Pour ceux qui en voudraient plus, il existe les Faces B, qui sont des niveaux alternatifs: même décors, même mécaniques que leurs homologues "facile", mais cette fois il va falloir se sortir les doigts et transpirer bien fort. Ces niveaux faces B, c'est du caviar niveau adrénaline et autosatisfaction, j'en voudrais encore plus. Et ben justement, pour ceux qui ont des vraies tendances masochistes, 

Spoiler Alert! 


il existe enfin des Faces C: j'ai entamé la première tout à l'heure, c'est l'enfer sur terre, ce ne sera à réserver qu'aux joueurs les plus hardcore

.

Ajoutez à cela de l'exploration puisque pas mal de trucs planqués dans les niveaux à chercher (parfois c'est bien coton), et on obtient une bonne grosse durée de vie pour qui voudraient finir le jeu à 100% (22h pour ma part, 

Spoiler Alert! 


sans les Face C

 donc).

Aller, histoire de pas paraitre complètement fanboy, les défauts: déjà, pas assez de niveaux à mon avis, le contenu est conséquent mais j'aurai quand même bien aimé plus d'environnements avec pourquoi des nouvelles mécaniques (un DLC ce serait cool [gratos ce serait génial]). Deuxièmement, la fin de l'histoire, pas mauvaise, mais un peu fainéante après avoir autant développé les personnages. Et enfin des secrets vraiment trop bien secrets, genre 2 (pour l'un si vous n'avez pas joué à Mario3 c'est mort, pour l'autre je suis carrément allé me faire aider sur internet alors que je déteste ça), et qui sont nécessaires pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


débloquer les faces C

, drôle de choix de game design. Tout le reste, c'est la perfection.

*Conclusion/tl:dr*: Celeste, c'est le jeu que j'attendais depuis longtemps, pour moi le meilleur jeu de plateforme depuis SuperMeatBoy.

edit: et pour les curieux, je conseille la lecture de cet article chez GSS, l'auteur va beaucoup plus loin que moi dans l'analyse et est plutôt pertinent.

----------


## KiwiX

*Shinobi (1987 - Master system)*

Très court mais j'en ai bien chié, bordel  ::O:

----------


## Astasloth

Je viens de terminer *Okami*, le remake HD sur PS4, et bon dieu que c'était bien, et beau.

Je n'avais jamais eu l'occasion de le terminer sur PS2 (j'avais seulement passé le premier vrai boss 

Spoiler Alert! 


Orochi

 à l'époque, et j'étais déjà fan, mais la vie à fait que...), donc j'ai vu en ce remake HD l'occasion de rattraper une de mes rares lacunes vidéoludiques. Et j'ai bien fait. 
37h pour terminer le jeu. Je n'ai pas fini toutes les collections ni trouvé les 100 perles errantes, mais j'ai tout de même fait pas mal de quêtes annexes et de mini-jeux.

J'ai adoré incarner Amaterasu sous sa forme de loup blanc un peu con-con, accompagné d'Issun le peintre errant. L'histoire est chouette, il y a plein de références aux légendes japonaises pour ceux qui connaissent un peu le folklore, aux yokai et autres joyeusetés. Il y a aussi beaucoup d'humour. Et beaucoup d'émotion, surtout lors de la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand tout le monde, porté par les dessins d'Issun, se remet à prier et à croire en Amaterasu, permettant à cette dernière de retrouver l'ensemble de ses pouvoirs alors que tout semblait perdu

.

J'ai vraiment passé un très très bon moment avec ce Zelda-like généreux et qui a sa propre identité.

----------


## Nono

> *Shinobi (1987 - Master system)*
> 
> Très court mais j'en ai bien chié, bordel


J'ai fait ce passage là il y a 30 ans mais je m'en réveille encore fièvreux en pleine nuit :


Ou alors c'était comme ça sur Master System :

----------


## jlm76

*XCOM 2*

Mes premières heures furent un calvaire  :Emo: 
Ce jeu a une courbe de progression inverse de tous les jeux "normaux".
D'habitude on commence doucement, les ennemis sont faibles, et ca devient de plus en plus ardu jusqu'à une fin de partie plus ou moins difficile.

Là c'est tout le contraire. Quand on débarque dans le jeu, qu'on ne sait pas quelles recherches faire en priorité ni à quoi elles correspondent vraiment, comment placer ses hommes, c'est une véritable horreur.
Des heures de cauchemars, à crever en boucle, a devoir sauver/recharger à chaque déplacement .
Des heures à gérer une équipe de 4 bras cassé armés de pistolets à bouchons contre des aliens largement plus puissants  ::cry:: 
Des heures à chialer des larmes de sang lors de missions à tours limités et avec des aliens qui prennent le contrôle mental de vos hommes pour les retourner contre vous  ::wacko:: 

J'ai réussi à survivre tant bien que mal jusqu'à l'attaque du Talion (notre vaisseau) par les affreux.
J'ai rage-quit plusieurs fois. Une horreur, un sentiment d'injustice face à des attaques sans répits et des renforts aliens à chaque putain de tour !!  :Boom:  
En plus il fallait aller buter un émetteur à l'autre bout de la carte... J'ai cru que j'allais jamais y arriver... J'en ai même fait des cauchemar la nuit quand j'ai du abandonner complétement désespéré un soir avant de me coucher 

Alors j'ai lu des tutos sur le net, regardé des vidéos, et j'ai appris.
Appris à placer mes hommes, appris à ce que mes hommes se protègent les uns les autres, appris à utiliser les bonnes armes au bon moment.
Ca m'a pris beaucoup de temps mais j'ai réussi à exploser ce put... d'émetteur et à battre en retraite (en sacrifiant un ranger qui a donné sa vie pour sauver l'humanité  :Emo: ).

A partir de là, j'ai réussi tant bien que mal à remonter la pente...
Mes recherches ont été de plus en plus utiles, l'armement et les armures se sont améliorés...
Mes hommes ont pris du grade et appris de nouvelles compétences...
j'ai pu les soigner plus vite, en utiliser jusqu'à 6 par mission, les maintenir en vie à chaque mission...

J'ai été tellement traumatisé par mes premières heures que je suis allé faire la mission finale une fois ma troupe parfaite de 6 colonels sur-armés et sur-équipés faite.
Et au final, même l'assaut final s'est révélé plus facile que mes premières parties du début  :;):  !!!!!


Au final, j'ai adoré ce jeu, qui offre un véritable challenge et la satisfaction de gagner des batailles contre des ennemis mieux équipés.
Clairement, l'add-on "War of the Chosen" est dans ma liste de souhait et j'ai hâte de la faire !
Ce jeu est vraiment génial, pour ses combats *gratifiants* mais aussi pour son ambiance.

Seul défaut que j'ai trouvé, des tirs qui passent à travers les bâtiments...

*En dehors de ça ce jeu est une tuerie !*


PS : Il parait que certains y jouent sans jamais sauver/recharger en cours de mission (homme de fer) ! Je les salue bien bas, et je dis respect ! Je sais même pas comment c'est possible, surement que ce sont eux-même des aliens sous apparence humaine, c'est pas humain sinon !

PS2 : Pour ceux qui aiment les combats tactiques, avec les soldes Steam le fabuleux Aarklash Legacy est en solde monstre !

----------


## ssgmaster

Je viens de finir *Gravity Rush Remastered*

Les mécaniques de jeu étaient un peu pété (le combat et la caméra c'était l'enfer) mais son univers et les personnages étaient très attachant. Aussi c'était très facile, on remarque à peine que l'on a une jauge de vie sauf aux rare moments où l'on en a plus.
Autre chose moyenne, la trame principale qui est un gros patchwork (pleins de petite histoires imbriqué tant bien que mal les unes dans les autres) avec pleins de questions laissé sans réponse (l'histoire principale, d'où vient on, étant abordé que dans un chapitre)... Tiens ça tombe bien il y a un second opus pour j'espère régler ça.  ::): 
A noter que c'était à la base un jeu Vita (et ça ce vois).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir le *DLC Heart of Stone de The Witcher 3*, et c'était génial, superbe histoire, de bons combats, des personnages intéressants, un régal.
J’enchaîne sur Blood Wine, et ça commence fort  ::love::

----------


## Illynir

Quelques jeux fini dernièrement:

*Lords of shadow 1*: C'était bien, encore assez propre aujourd'hui graphiquement, du pur god of war like comme on les aime avec une ambiance mélancolique et déprimante.
*Mirror of fate HD*: Du pur metroid vania avec l'ambiance Lords of shadow, c'était pas mal et c'est la suite directe du premier.
*Lords of shadow 2*: C'était bien aussi malgré une DA un peu discutable par moment concernant certains ennemis mais dans l'ensemble c'était sympa de jouer 

Spoiler Alert! 


Dracula

 qui était quand même le gros retournement de situation du premier et qui conclut bien la série. Les meilleurs Castlevania 3D à n'en pas douter.
*Tales of graces F*: C'était cool, pas transcendant mais cool.
*Prey*: C'était très bien. Level design de folie, double twist sympathique dans le scénario, j'ai passé un très bon moment.

----------


## KiwiX

> J'ai fait ce passage là il y a 30 ans mais je m'en réveille encore fièvreux en pleine nuit :
> http://www.captainwilliams.co.uk/seg...3bossshot1.png
> 
> Ou alors c'était comme ça sur Master System :
> https://beavisbraz.files.wordpress.c...ddha-stage.jpg


Aucun sens ce boss, je l'ai eu à un poil de cul un peu par hasard. J'étais pas loin de finir le jeu au lance-flammes...

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai fait ce passage là il y a 30 ans mais je m'en réveille encore fièvreux en pleine nuit :
> http://www.captainwilliams.co.uk/seg...3bossshot1.png
> 
> Ou alors c'était comme ça sur Master System :
> https://beavisbraz.files.wordpress.c...ddha-stage.jpg


Ce passage, c'était juste l'horreur en arcade.
C'était un festival de défonçage de bornes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de finir le *DLC Heart of Stone de The Witcher 3*, et c'était génial, superbe histoire, de bons combats, des personnages intéressants, un régal.
> J’enchaîne sur Blood Wine, et ça commence fort


C'est marrant. C'était un des lieux que j'attendais le plus en tant que lecteur et j'ai calé pratiquement au départ.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ce passage, c'était juste l'horreur en arcade.
> C'était un festival de défonçage de bornes.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est marrant. C'était un des lieux que j'attendais le plus en tant que lecteur et j'ai calé pratiquement au départ.


Pour quelles raisons ?

Je viens d'arriver à Toussaint, le changement d'ambiance après le nord bien glauque de Heart of Stone fait du bien je trouve: tout ce soleil, cette verdure, ces champs de vigne  ::love:: 
Et je trouve que l'histoire principale démarre assez fort, j'ai joué que 30 min le début de B&W et j'ai hâte d'y retourner pour voir la suite.

----------


## Blackogg

> Pour quelles raisons ?
> 
> Je viens d'arriver à Toussaint, le changement d'ambiance après le nord bien glauque de Heart of Stone fait du bien je trouve: tout ce soleil, cette verdure, ces champs de vigne 
> Et je trouve que l'histoire principale démarre assez fort, j'ai joué que 30 min le début de B&W et j'ai hâte d'y retourner pour voir la suite.


Perso, ne connaissant pas le lore du Gwenter Witcher, ça m'a fait bizarre de débarquer chez 

Spoiler Alert! 


les français

.
Enfin, on pouvait s'en douter vu le nom du coin, mais je pensais pas qu'ils allaient pousser le délire aussi loin. Ces accents (en anglais du moins, pas testé en version polonaise), cette bouffe chez les aubergistes  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Pour quelles raisons ?
> 
> Je viens d'arriver à Toussaint, le changement d'ambiance après le nord bien glauque de Heart of Stone fait du bien je trouve: tout ce soleil, cette verdure, ces champs de vigne 
> Et je trouve que l'histoire principale démarre assez fort, j'ai joué que 30 min le début de B&W et j'ai hâte d'y retourner pour voir la suite.



Justement, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de raison. C'était juste pas le bon moment. Du coup, le jeu squatte mon disque dur depuis plus d'un an en attendant que je m'y remette.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Perso, ne connaissant pas le lore du Gwenter Witcher, ça m'a fait bizarre de débarquer chez 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les français
> 
> .
> Enfin, on pouvait s'en douter vu le nom du coin, mais je pensais pas qu'ils allaient pousser le délire aussi loin. Ces accents (en anglais du moins, pas testé en version polonaise), cette bouffe chez les aubergistes


Je m'attendais pas trop non plus à ce que ça soit français, mais plutôt italien vu les screens que j'avais vu ^^
Ceci dit, sur le premier panneau d'affichage pour trouver des quêtes secondaires, y'en a une commanditée par un compte qui porte mon nom de famille IRL... ça m'a fait drôle !

----------


## Emzy

J'avais un couple d'amis à la maison l'autre jour, l'occasion de ressortir les classiques  ::P:  

On a donc fini *Overcooked !*, en acceptant de sacrifier quelques niveaux (c'est à dire accepter de les finir sans le score 3 étoiles) pour en voir le bout. Je dirais qu'il doit nous manquer deux ou trois étoiles en tout.
Le jeu est vraiment fun, même si on n'est pas à l'abri d'une crise de nerfs, voire de dissensions dans le couple pour ceux qui jouent en couple  ::P:  
C'est pas un jeu à mettre entre toutes les mains ! 
Mais le concept est vraiment bon, j'ai lu que l'extension The last morsel était vraiment trop courte, je ferai donc l'impasse dessus (même si en promo je l'avais quasiment gratos avec ces putains de sous des steam cards, les gens sont bizarres  ::O:  ).

On a également fini *Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris*. C'est très court, voire carrément décevant si on joue de manière un peu intense (et trois nerds qui ont 4 jours devant eux jouent de manière intense). Après, le gameplay est pas mal du tout, les énigmes intéressantes, mais à aucun moment on ne ressent vraiment de frisson. On passe vite en pilote automatique en fait.
Reste que, comme dans tout jeu en coopération, les erreurs d'untel ou untel peuvent donner des crises de rire quand on ne se coordonne pas et que ça part en catastrophe. Et ça c'est quand même cool. 
J'avais préféré le premier, fait en couple à l'époque, et dont l'histoire était moins débile.

----------


## banditbandit

*Shadow Of The Colossus* 

Je ne connaissais pas le jeu d'origine, j'ai surkiffé le remake, c'est pas beau mais BÔ, c'est grand c'est très grand, c'est surtout une superbe map à parcourir à cheval, ou même à pied.
Je jeu est assez simple aussi bien au niveau de l'histoire (d'autant qu'on nous donne les tenants et les aboutissants dès le début) que des combats de colosses, le cœur du jeu pourrait-on croire (

Spoiler Alert! 


seul le dernier boss m'a donné du fil à retordre

).

Mais ce qui compte ce n'est pas tant les combats que le chemin parcouru pour y arriver, on traverse divers paysages souvent arides et beaucoup de vaste étendues sous un soleil crépusculaire, qui donne un sentiment de solitude et aussi de mélancolie.

On parcourra des chemins escarpés, des falaises, des lacs, des grottes, des forêts, des ruisseaux, des ponts en ruine, des étendues désertiques, des temples en ruine creusés dans la montagne, on grimpera des rochers, des autels pour prier et y chasser des lézards ou mêmes des arbres pour en prendre les fruits.
On pourra aussi jouer les chasseurs de trésor pour les plus complétistes, et trouver des points d'intérêts et des lieux insolites où sont cachés de petites sources d'or, et parfois passer longtemps à explorer le moindre rocher.

Le plus agréable c'est le cheval qui est souvent décrié parce qu'un peu difficile à prendre en main et aussi avec pas mal d'inertie qui peut en irriter certains, mais à coté de ça j'ai passé de grand moment à cheval (alors qu'en général je m'en fous des canassons, aussi dans les jv), notamment poursuivre un colosse et l'attaquer à cheval, être désarçonné, remonter sur le cheval en plein galop rattraper le monstre et finir en pleine course par se hisser dessus pour l'achever.  ::o: 

Du coup je me suis découvert une véritable passion pour ce canasson...  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Argo c'est un personnage à part entière  ::love::

----------


## PG 13

> J'ai fait ce passage là il y a 30 ans mais je m'en réveille encore fièvreux en pleine nuit :
> http://www.captainwilliams.co.uk/seg...3bossshot1.png
> 
> Ou alors c'était comme ça sur Master System :
> https://beavisbraz.files.wordpress.c...ddha-stage.jpg


Photo 1 = Master System

Photo 2 = Borne d' arcade

Mon jeu préféré de tous les temps, à vrai dire, j' y ai mis tout mon maigre argent de poche quand j' étais gamin et depuis je l' ai infinisé sur PS 3 dans la Megadrive Collection où il est débloquable  en bonus  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## DeadFish

> Du coup je me suis découvert une véritable passion pour ce canasson...


Tu veux nous faire croire que t'as jamais essayé de le crever ?

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai pas eu besoin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> *XCOM 2*
> PS : Il parait que certains y jouent sans jamais sauver/recharger en cours de mission (homme de fer) ! Je les salue bien bas, et je dis respect ! Je sais même pas comment c'est possible, surement que ce sont eux-même des aliens sous apparence humaine, c'est pas humain sinon !


Je n'y arrivais pas au début. J'ai du recommencer 16 fois le premier mois avant de considérer que cette fois j'étais trois bien parti pour faire machine arrière.

Là, je perds très peu de soldats, je mets la fessée à deux Chosen, et tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes. 
A part que j'ai laissé avancer le projet avatar et que le compteur s'est déjà mis en route une fois...
Si un jour je tombe sur une mission catastrophique, je sens que ça va me faire très mal.

----------


## Zodex

Fini *Shadow Warrior 2013*
Le dernier doom-like FPS auquel j'avais joué était Painkiller, j'en avais jamais retrouvé un plaisant après ça. *Shadow Warrior*, au début il y a quelques années, ça m'emmerdait. Bon déjà, mon ancien PC le faisait tourner en 30fps, puis ce système d'acquisition de compétences, de points d'expérience, ça le faisait pas pour moi.

Je l'ai recommencé récemment suite à une incoercible envie de tripes sur mon visage, je l'ai fait d'une traite ! C'est hyper rapide, le _dash_ sert de _bunny hop_, ça répond au quart de tour.
Les armes ne sont pas nombreuses, mais elles offrent toutes de très bonnes sensations, et elles ont des modes de tir alternatif sympa. Et y'a le sabre, pas trop utilisé sauf sur les petits _trashs_ et les humains, c'est fun.
Il n'y a que peu d'ennemis différents, mais ils ont plusieurs niveaux de rage. Certains m'ont particulièrement bien cassé les noix comme il faut, comme le machin volant qui m'a rappelé les Cliff Racers de Morrowind, ou encore le gros machin qu'il ne faut blesser que dans le dos, qui oblige à un gimmick assez chiant qui casse un peu le rythme des combats. Autant dire que j'en ai un peu chié dans la dernière arène du jeu. Les boss sont parfaitement inoffensifs et inintéressants, heureusement il n'y en a que 3 ou 4...
Sinon bah y'a les pouvoirs. J'ai seulement utilisé celui de soin (de manière intensive), les autres je ne les ai pas débloqué. Pourquoi envoyer une onde de choc toute moisie quand on peut balancer une grenade incendiaire suivie d'une volée de 4 chevrotines avant de dasher avec son katana au milieu du pack ?

Bref, tout ce que je demandais à *Shadow Warrior* c'était d'avoir de bonnes sensations et d'être généreux en purée de groseille, ce fripon ne m'a pas déçu. Du coup j'ai chopé le 2 sur GOG pendant les soldes, on verra bien. J'espère qu'il n'y pas pas d'arbre de compétence ou j'sais pas quoi.

----------


## Catel

Le 2 est un Bordersland-like.  ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

> Fini *Shadow Warrior 2013* Et y'a le sabre, pas trop utilisé sauf sur les petits _trashs_ et les humains, c'est fun.


Le sabre c'est le gros plus du jeu, d'ailleurs tu peux te faire les boss au sabre, enfin au moins le dernier si j'ai bonne mémoire. Ça et l'arbalète qui a du te rappeler des souvenirs si tu aimes Painkiller.

----------


## Zodex

> Le 2 est un Bordersland-like.


Oui, mais _"(...)le jeu de Gearbox est un Diablo aux pays des flingues, farci d'objets aléatoires, dans lequel le joueur doit régulièrement changer d'équipement pour espérer survivre face à des ennemis de plus en plus balèzes. Shadow Warrior 2, lui, malgré ses concessions au loot, reste droit dans ses bottes cloutées de FPS. (...) Dans ces conditions, contrairement à celle d’un jeu de rôles, la progression n’a rien de logarithmique : le héros devient de plus en plus puissant, mais un personnage de niveau 1, entre les mains d’un joueur talentueux, peut tout à fait venir à bout d’une mission de niveau 10."_ Tiré du test de CPC. Borderlands c'est rigolo, mais c'est un hack'n slash en vue subjective, l'efficacité des armes est dépendante de ses stats (et des notre et de nos passifs), contrairement à Shadow Warrior 2 qui semble être un vrai FPS. Après, si il faut mettre des gemmes de temps en temps dans ses armes, ça ne me dérange pas, mais je ne veux pas d'un système purement hack'n slasheux.
M'enfin, peut-être que je vais être déçu, c'est pas impossible !




> Le sabre c'est le gros plus du jeu, d'ailleurs tu peux te faire les boss au sabre, enfin au moins le dernier si j'ai bonne mémoire. Ça et l'arbalète qui a du te rappeler des souvenirs si tu aimes Painkiller.


Le lance-pieux  ::wub:: 
Sinon le dernier boss, celui qui 

Spoiler Alert! 


n'a pas de tête (Xing ou un truc comme ça)

 ? Il a des pièces d'armures assez hautes placées quand même, c'est plus simple avec un flingue. Par contre les boss 'humains", ouais là j'ai pas sorti les flingues, ne serait-ce que pour la jouer RP.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *SOMA* que m'a offert lustucuit via cpcgifts. Un sacré bon jeu. Je ne suis pas fan de jeux d'horreur / stressant, mais j'ai passé un très bon moment, quoiqu'un peu tendu parfois  ::):  Tout simplement un chef-d'oeuvre (histoire, dialogues, environnements...) ! Par contre, si je le refais un jour, je pense que je ferai le mode touriste quand même  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai fini *Kingdom: Classic*.

J'en avais vu un playthrough sur Youtube il y a bien longtemps, et je connaissais donc pas mal le principe (ainsi que les erreurs à ne pas commettre... ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de perdre durant ma première partie en voulant aller trop vite).

Le principe est simple : vous êtes un roi/une reine et il vous faut reconstruire votre royaume et faire face aux monstres qui l'envahissent grâce au sublime pouvoir de l'argent. Vous engagez des sans-abris dans leurs campements de fortune avec des pièces, vous achetez des arcs (pour faire des archers) et marteaux (pour faire des bâtisseurs) pour les équiper, et vous améliorez votre royaume en bâtissant murs, tours de guet et, plus tard, des fermes. Pour gagner de l'argent, c'est simple : vos archers chassent, vos fermiers cultivent. Vous utilisez cet argent pour améliorer vos murs et engager plus de clampins.
Des monstres attaquent chaque nuit pour (quelle horreur !) vous dérober votre argent ainsi que, si vous êtes sans le sou, votre couronne (c'est là qu'est le game over). Vous défendre efficacement est donc très important.
Ces monstres sortent de portails maléfiques, deux de chaque côté, qu'il vous faudra détruire. Pour ça, vous embauchez des chevaliers, que vous envoyez à l'attaque des portails. Détruire un portail en fait surgir une dernière vague d'ennemis, de plus en plus coriaces à chaque portail détruit, jusqu'à la dernière vague du jeu, qui peut causer des ravages si vous n'êtes pas préparé.

Le jeu marche bien : c'est du pixel art propre et soigné, c'est simple à comprendre, il y a quelques subtilités (prioriser certaines tâches, laisser l'herbe pousser pour donner du lapin à chasser à vos archers, etc.), pas de bugs en vue, bref, un petit jeu bien fait. On en fait vite le tour, car il est très répétitif (une fois votre royaume en sécurité, vous allez passer de nombreuses journées à recruter plus d'archers pour faire face à la vague finale), et après quatre heures de jeu et une victoire, je peux assurer que je ne le relancerai pas. Mais pour 5 euros (voire moins en solde), vous allez passer un bon moment et peut-être, comme moi, rire comme un méchant de dessin animé en voyant vos péons déverser à vos pieds le précieux fruit de leur labeur et ainsi remplir votre bourse à raz-bord, dans un délicieux bruit de pièces qui s'entrechoquent. 8/10



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Blackogg

> Alors la semaine dernière, Steam a fait des soldes pour le nouvel an chinois. Comme j'avais été sage lors des précédentes et que j'ai un peu nettoyé mon backlog entretemps, j'ai acheté Prey, Hellblade et Ori pour les semaines à venir.
> J'ai tout installé dans le week end, j'ai commencé Ori (sympa mais moins bien que Hollow-Knight-le-jeu-de-l'amour), et ce lundi en rentrant du boulot je vais pour lancer HellBlad...SALUS CER STEAM, *YOU MUST BUILD A BOAT* EST EN PROMO §
> 
> Ah tiens, il est 1h30 du matin, allez, encore un petit run.
> Dites non à la drogue les enfants. Not even once.


Bon ben voilà, relancé hier en rentrant du boulot, fini à 23h la bave aux lèvres en train de fredonner la musique du jeu comme un dément. Et après je me suis fait à manger parce que bien sûr j'avais sauté mon repas.
Ce jeu est le démon. Je comprends pas. Je me fais peur  :Emo: 

Faut voir le bon côté, en 2 mois (10000000 à Nôël et sa suite maintenant) j'ai eu ma dose de match 3 pour la décennie à venir  ::P: .

----------


## PG 13

> Je viens de finir *Gravity Rush Remastered*
> 
> Les mécaniques de jeu étaient un peu pété (le combat et la caméra c'était l'enfer) mais son univers et les personnages étaient très attachant. Aussi c'était très facile, on remarque à peine que l'on a une jauge de vie sauf aux rare moments où l'on en a plus.
> Autre chose moyenne, la trame principale qui est un gros patchwork (pleins de petite histoires imbriqué tant bien que mal les unes dans les autres) avec pleins de questions laissé sans réponse (l'histoire principale, d'où vient on, étant abordé que dans un chapitre)... Tiens ça tombe bien il y a un second opus pour j'espère régler ça. 
> A noter que c'était à la base un jeu Vita (et ça ce vois).


Warning : le deuxième est beaucoup moins apprécié des joueurs que le premier.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bon ben voilà, relancé hier en rentrant du boulot, fini à 23h la bave aux lèvres en train de fredonner la musique du jeu comme un dément. Et après je me suis fait à manger parce que bien sûr j'avais sauté mon repas.
> Ce jeu est le démon. Je comprends pas. Je me fais peur 
> 
> Faut voir le bon côté, en 2 mois (10000000 à Nôël et sa suite maintenant) j'ai eu ma dose de match 3 pour la décennie à venir .


Comment je me suis couché salement tard avec You must build a boat moi aussi!  :Emo: 

Il est excellent ce jeu  :Bave:

----------


## znokiss

> *Shinobi (1987 - Master system)*
> 
> Très court mais j'en ai bien chié, bordel


Respect éternel, mec.



> Comment je me suis couché salement tard avec You must build a boat moi aussi!


Moi ça me faisais ça avec One Finger Death Punch.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Moi ça me faisais ça avec One Finger Death Punch.


Je l'ai moins ressenti, parce que j'étais physiquement plus épuisé au bout d'1/2h d'OFDP, YMBAB c'est plus psychologique donc je tiens plus longtemps  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

*Subnautica.*

J'aimerais juste qu'on m'efface la mémoire afin que je puisse redécouvrir ce jeu de zéro...
Encore et encore...

Ca va être dur de jouer à un autre jeu de survie/exploration après ça.

----------


## Tremex

*Mass Effect 1*

Pour la cinquième fois me semble-t-il. Un peu déçu cette fois-ci, car la trilogie The Witcher est passée par là pour me mettre une sacrée claque en matière d'ergonomie, de scénario et tout et tout. Bref, combats et interface un peu en carton, reliefs pas adaptés au Mako (heureusement en caoutchouc, sinon les amortisseurs ne survivraient pas longtemps), et jeu vite fait en difficulté normale histoire de ne pas perdre de temps sur de l'ennemi générique.
En prime je n'arrive toujours pas à faire le DLC. Il semble installé, avec clé de licence et tout, mais impossible de voir s'afficher le système supplémentaire sur la carte.

On va voir pour la suite quel jeu (re)faire maintenant, j'ai quelques stocks de Bioware ou autres.

----------


## FrousT

*FFXIII - 2*

Je suis arrivé au bout  :Cigare:  Et du coup mon jugement est sans appel, c'est de la merde, plus objectivement c'est un mauvais FF (parce que pour faire un épisode 2 c'est qu'ils sont pas foutu de finir le premier, déjà ça pue !!)
J'ai speed run la fin (c'est moche de speedrun un FF...) je me balade tout le long de la fin du jeu (aucune difficulté à noter sauf 2 mobs qui one shot _"mais c'est normal qu'ils disent"_).

Boss de fin en 4 étapes, les 3 premières phases sans soucis, dernière phase par contre le boss a une attaque qui one shot tout ton groupe...
L'astuce : farmer encore comme un péon pour voir la cinématique de fin... Résultat : Désinstaller et regarder la cinématique sur Youtube.

Point fort : j'ai jamais était aussi content de revoir Lightning vers la fin, quelques musiques sympa, tu peux habiller ton mog et rire de la résolution nul à chier de l'histoire.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *FFXIII - 2*
> 
> Je suis arrivé au bout  Et du coup mon jugement est sans appel, c'est de la merde


Attends de faire le -3  ::trollface::

----------


## ssgmaster

> Warning : le deuxième est beaucoup moins apprécié des joueurs que le premier.


Je verrais, je n'y ai joué que Lundi mais pour le moment c'est sympa et je trouve les combats mon galère car les attaques sont plus précise.

----------


## FrousT

> Attends de faire le -3


C'est prévu, un jour... Mais pas avant 2020, faut que je digère le 2 déjà...

----------


## alcom76

*To the moon*

Bien déçu. L'histoire est sympa, les musiques au top mais diantre un gameplay horrible et répétitif.
Je me suis rarement autant ennuyé dans un jeu. J'avançais mécaniquement (il faut cliquer partout) pour me concentrer seulement sur l'histoire.

----------


## Valenco

*Brothers, a tale of two sons.*

Je farfouillais dans ma bibliothèque GOG à la recherche d'un jeu récréatif entre deux sessions mortifères de Dark Souls. Je n'attendais pas grand chose de cette histoire de deux frangins à la recherche d'un remède pour sauver leur père moribond. Je voulais juste un jeu sympa, rapide, sans prise de melon.

En un peu moins de quatre heures, j'ai été happé et retourné par les aventures de ces deux mioches. D'abord légère, voire naïve, l'histoire se teinte progressivement de gravité et de noirceur. Sur la première heure de jeu, je l'aurais aisément conseillé à des jeunes enfants. Mais, sans vouloir trop vous spoiler, sachez que sous ses atours mignons, Brothers est un récit adulte, parfois violent, aussi bien dans son propos que dans ses graphismes.

Les graphismes justement... Ils sont magnifiques. A eux seuls, ils nous racontent l'histoire du monde traversé par les protagonistes. Les ambiances sont variées et jamais on ne s'ennuie. On est presque frustré de ne pouvoir en découvrir plus en gabadant librement dans ces paysages souvent spectaculaires.

Le gameplay est lui aussi un élément de narration à part entière. Pour progresser, les deux frangins doivent obligatoirement s'entraider. Stick gauche pour diriger l’aîné et stick droit pour manœuvrer le petiot. Leur interdépendance renforce au fil du jeu l'attachement du joueur pour ces deux bonhommes courageux qui ne peuvent avancer que main dans la main. Escalades périlleuses, animaux hostiles, course dans les airs ou sur l'eau, géants gentils et géants cons... les situations sont toujours différentes et ne lassent jamais. Le jeu a de plus le bon goût d'être plutôt facile ce qui permet au joueur de se concentrer sur l'aventure.

En fait, je pense que ce jeu m'a plu...

----------


## Zlika

*The Final Station* - excellent, sorte de Mad Max russe et ferroviaire. Le jeu n’est pas très long mais s’arrete juste à temps avant d’épuiser ses mécanismes et un rythme très bien chapitré. La narration se fait à travers des dialogues et notes éparpillées mais aussi par le visuel originale d’un monde postapocalyptique et d’un petit employé à qui sera confié une grande tâche.  Beaucoup raleront sur le prix et la durée de vie, mais perso j’aime bien ce format de la nouvelle, du jeu qu’on termine et qu’on range. Y’a un DLC dans le même univers mais cette fois en voiture.

----------


## schouffy

C'est quoi comme genre de jeu ? C'est pas très clair avec la vidéo et les vidéos de gameplay que j'ai cherché. Un jeu d'aventure et de dialogues ?

----------


## Zlika

Nan c’est un jeu d’exploration-action principalement, qui te pousse à ressayer des niveaux et portions de niveaux grâce à des sauvegardes auto par étape que tu peux reprendre indéfiniment. Le jeu est  un peu trop facile grâce à ce retry mais il reste intéressant à parcourir car tu ne sais jamais ce que cache les portes. 

Y’a une partie survie dans le train ou tu dois soigner, nourrir ou laisser crever les passagers et t’occuper du train qui déglingue. Si tu les amènes à l’etape principale, tu gagnes des trucs et ces étapes principales te permettent de faire le plein et s’avancer dans une histoire qui ne t’es racontée qu’en direct, sans narrateur.

Mais le gros du jeu c’est l’exploration de chaque arrêt ou il te faut aller chercher un code pour débloquer l'étape. Tu te balades dans des bâtiments et souterrains infestés de zombies tout en découvrant le monde du jeu, du matos, des NPC, du background écrit et des survivants à raccompagner. 

Les zombies tu peux leur passer à côté de droite à gauche sans te faire toucher (en principe) mais ils te tuent rapidement s’ils t’attrapent. Utiliser les coups de crosse d’un flingue ou d’un fusil te permet d’économiser pas mal de munition. Et le jeu a une fin plutôt osée qui rapelle celle de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Shadow of the Colossus

.

----------


## schouffy

Merci pour les précisions, ça a l'air sympa mais pas forcément ma came. Peut-être un jour  ::):

----------


## Wolverine

Il est éventuellement dans un bundle à moins de 5€

J'ai fini *Child of Light* que j'ai sur PS4 via le PS+ et c'était vachement sympa !
Je ne sais pas trop ce que j'en attendait, mais je n'ai pas été déçu. Je n'avais vu que quelques vidéos sans plus donc je ne connaissais que la patte graphique qui est vraiment très propre et à laquelle j'ai complètement adhéré.
Je n'avais pas regardé à quoi ressemblait les combats et je prenais ça pour un simple plateformer gentillet, et bien quelle surprise de retrouver des combats comme à la grande époque de J-RPG !
A noter la bonne idée d'avoir la luciole qui peut impacter la barre d'action des ennemis, ça n'a l'air de rien mais ça rafraichit la mécanique en donnant un petit peu de réflexion.
L'histoire est enfantine malgré une bonne dose de drame sans être niaise non plus. Les personnages sont assez attachants.

Une bonne surprise.

----------


## RegisF

> *Mass Effect 1*
> 
> Pour la cinquième fois me semble-t-il. Un peu déçu cette fois-ci, car la trilogie The Witcher est passée par là pour me mettre une sacrée claque en matière d'ergonomie, de scénario et tout et tout. Bref, combats et interface un peu en carton, reliefs pas adaptés au Mako (heureusement en caoutchouc, sinon les amortisseurs ne survivraient pas longtemps), et jeu vite fait en difficulté normale histoire de ne pas perdre de temps sur de l'ennemi générique.
> En prime je n'arrive toujours pas à faire le DLC. Il semble installé, avec clé de licence et tout, mais impossible de voir s'afficher le système supplémentaire sur la carte.
> 
> On va voir pour la suite quel jeu (re)faire maintenant, j'ai quelques stocks de Bioware ou autres.


As-tu déjà enchainé les NG+ pour monter jusqu'au niveau max ? Je ne l'ai jamais fait (pareil j'ai fini le jeu à peu près toi) mais je n'ai jamais éprouvé le besoin de relancer en NG+ juste pour gagner quelques niveaux.

----------


## Tremex

Me faire jouer en NG+ ??? Mais il est fou  ::o:  ! J'ai déjà été traumatisé par le Prétorien de ME2 ne serait-ce qu'en mode vétéran, alors s'il faut augmenter la difficulté... Et je vieillis  ::cry:: . J'ai connu mes premiers jeux sur ZX81. Parfois fallait même coder soi-même  :Fouras: . Alors pour les réflexes de cyborg ou de N7, ça va être dur.

----------


## Euklif

> Il est éventuellement dans un bundle à moins de 5€


C'est uniquement des clefs steam? Il a l'air chouettos ce bundle sinon...

----------


## MattMurdock

*Danganronpa V3 Killing Harmony*, sur PS Vita, en un peu moins de 50 heures. Mon tout premier Danganronpa, d'ailleurs.

Attendez, laissez moi m'extraire des décombres du quatrième mur qui m'est tombé dessus, et je résume le truc.
Il faut dire que le dernier chapitre attaque ledit mur aux pains de C4, que même Deadpool pourrait passer pour un modèle de subtilité.

Le jeu nous met donc dans la peau d'une lycéenne, obligée de participer à un _Killing Game_ aux côtés de 15 autres personnes, le tout orchestré par un ours en peluche mécanique, Monokuma.
C'est un visual novel Kynetic Novel avec tout ce que ça sous-entend de rails et d'absence de choix, découpé en chapitres, eux mêmes divisés en plusieurs parties :
- une première partie contient de l'exposition et fait avancer l'histoire
- une deuxième partie est du _Free Time_, où l'on sera libre de se promener, d’interagir avec les autres personnages, faire quelques activités annexes et chasser les Monokuma en peluche planquées un peu partout
- la troisième partie est la découverte d'un meurtre, avec l'étape d'enquête et de collecte des indices
- enfin, la quatrième partie est le procès à proprement parler, dans lequel il faudra mettre en avant les indices trouvés précédemment pour faire la lumière sur l'identité du coupable. Tout cela se fait de manière assez naturelle une fois qu'on a saisi le fonctionnement, à travers des mini jeux

Le chapitre se conclu sur une cinématique, et on repart pour le chapitre suivant.


Et c'était trop bien, vraiment.

J'ai aimé les PNJ, et même s'ils correspondent à des archétypes, ça a fonctionné à fond sur moi : entre les gentils inoffensifs qui deviennent tarés, les méchants détestables qui ont droit à des twists improbables, les cools, ...   J'ai vraiment pris plaisir à discuter avec eux, à les chercher pendant le temps libre pour en savoir plus sur leur passé.
J'ai aimé la musique, cool en diable, surtout le mélange jazzy-funk pour Monokuma et les Monokubs. Chaque moment de la journée, chaque annonce, chaque phase des procès ont leur propre thème qui colle parfaitement à l'ambiance. Je pense que je vais m’écouter la BO dans la voiture pendant encore un petit moment.


Les seuls éléments qui ont entrainé roulements d'yeux et frustration sont :
En n°1, le ton parfois gnangnan, appuyé avec la délicatesse d'un tracto-pelle, à base de "on va tous se sauver et nous serons amis pour la vie". C'est mignon et galvanisant la première fois, mais la 50ème fait beaucoup moins d'effets.
Le n°2 est un mini jeu durant les procès : un jeu d'anagrammes. Des lettres défilent, et il faut constituer un mot précis. Alors déjà qu'en français, je suis pas très bon à ça, en anglais c'est l'horreur. Surtout que le mot en question, bien qu'ayant quelques indices, n'a généralement jamais été utilisé jusque là. 
C'est sur ce mini jeu que j'ai eu 90% des mes game over.
Enfin, la toute dernière étape des procès est mon n°3. Des QTE, à taper à peu près en rythme. Ca n'est pas un problème en soi, c'est juste que je ne suis pas compatible avec les QTE.
Vu que je passe mon temps à alterner entre clavier / souris, 3DS, manette de XBox 360 et Vita, forcément, quand on me demande d'appuyer - rapidement - sur le X bleu, j'ai un temps de réaction un peu trop long. Heureusement, le jeu est assez permissif même en difficulté moyenne.

Quelques mécaniques me sont également passées au dessus de la tête, notamment un système de niveau pour notre personnage qui sert à .... aucune idée.
De même que je n'ai pas pu maximiser les liens avec les autres personnages, vu que j'ai quasi systématiquement choisi de me rapprocher du PNJ qui se faisait tuer dans le chapitre suivant.


Bref, en 50h, je n'ai terminé que l'histoire principale, sans avoir tout trouvé / débloqué (loin de là).
De nouvelles options sont maintenant disponibles, comme relancer une partie, mais sans la composante Killing Game (??!?). Un jeu de drague, donc. 
Ou bien une sorte de Dungeon-RPG en tour par tour, avec des étages à descendre en combattant des monstres.
Ou encore un jeu de plateau à la Mario Party.

Il va sans doute falloir encore 50h pour explorer ces à côtés.
Ce qui va être difficile à trouver, puisque ça m'a donné très envie de me faire les épisodes précédents.
Même si j'ai l'impression que cet épisode 3 m'a spoilé pas mal d'éléments du 2.

En tout cas, merci aux gens du topic de la Vita, qui à force de parler de Danganronpa m'ont poussé à tester.
Et c'était franchement cool.

----------


## Illynir

> C'est un visual novel avec tout ce que ça sous-entend de rails et  d'absence de choix, découpé en chapitres, eux mêmes divisés en plusieurs  parties



Petite précision dont tout le monde se fout j'imagine mais le Visual Novel permet justement beaucoup d'embranchement et de choix différent, c'est même ce qui le distinguait à la base avec les Visual Novel de drague où selon nos choix on se retrouvait avec la fille X ou Y. Tous les VN ne sont pas des jeux de drague d'ailleurs, heureusement, et certains se démarquent plus que d'autres par leurs scénarios et les thèmes abordés.

Bref tout ça pour dire qu'un Visual Novel qui n'a pas de choix s'appelle un Kynetic Novel et c'est un sous genre du Visual Novel, pas la tendance principale.  ::ninja::   :X1:

----------


## Momock

C'est pas pour rien que des jeux comme les Way of the Samourai sont qualifiés de VN avec des combats. On peut dire le même chose de jeux qualifiés de "livre dont vous êtes le héros" (ce qui revient au même que VN) comme AoD. Y'a plein de vrai gros choix dans ces jeux, mais ça se passe dans les boîtes de dialogue, pas dans le gameplay (ou très peu).

----------


## MattMurdock

> Bref tout ça pour dire qu'un Visual Novel qui n'a pas de choix s'appelle un Kynetic Novel et c'est un sous genre du Visual Novel, pas la tendance principale.


Merci pour la précision, je suis pas un habitué de ce type de jeux.

----------


## Okita

*Subnautica*

Finis en 45H, le jeux est vraiment génial. Du début ou on commence avec sa bite et son couteau à la fin ou l'on a plusieurs base et des véhicules le jeux est hyper prenant. 
On a toujours envie d'avancer dans le scénar et pour ça on est obligé de fouiller un peu partout. La découverte des nouveaux biomes est toujours excellente avec des moments stressant et d'autre d'emerveillement. C’est la première fois que je fais un jeux de survie et ça a été une belle claque.

Maintenant j'attend avec impatience le DLC  ::):

----------


## Astasloth

Depuis que j'ai fini Danganronpa 2, j'ai trop envie de m'acheter le 3 pour nourrir ma Vita (même si, pour le moment, elle tourne bien avec Trails of cold steel et que j'ai encore Salt and Sanctuary qui m'attend).
Et ton retour me donne encore plus envie !
C'est honteux monsieur, hon-teux !

Sinon, pour répondre à ta question sur le niveau du personnage principal, si c'est comme pour le deux, ça sert simplement à avoir une plus grande barre de vie et à pouvoir activer plus de "pouvoirs" durant les class trial.

----------


## Orkestra

*Toren*



Un jeu loin d'être exempt de défauts mais qui mérite un peu mieux que les commentaires mitigés qu'il a suscité sur steam.  C'est un jeu assez maladroit, aussi bien dans les contrôles de notre personnage (pas terribles), qu'au niveau de la réalisation (caméra pas toujours bien placée, flous divers...) ; malgré tout, j'ai retrouvé dans le jeu ce qui m'avait attiré dans les captures d'écrans et artworks que j'avais vu avant de le lancer : une très chouette ambiance. Il y a quelque chose d'_Ico_ ou de _Shadow of the Colossus_ dans _Toren_, même s'il n'égale évidemment pas ces illustres prédécesseurs.

Le jeu est raconté comme un conte, il est très court (j'ai mis environ 1h40 à en voir le bout) et la facilité du titre permet d'atténuer les problèmes de gameplay. Je pense qu'il faut l'apprécier en le lançant et en le terminant d'une traite, se laisser entraîner dans l'univers qu'il propose juste pour le plaisir de l'ambiance qu'il propose.

Encore une fois, peut-être pas à plein tarif, mais il mérite d'attirer au moins votre curiosité si vous le voyez passer au détour d'un bundle ou d'une solde intéressante.

----------


## Euklif

> Way of the Samourai


Best licence ever  ::wub:: .




> AoD


Késako  ::unsure:: ?

Et pour ceux que ça peut intéresser sans enrobage jap, Unrest propose une entrée en matière très douce.

----------


## Momock

> Késako ?


Age of Decadence. C'est pas normal que les gens ne reconnaissent pas le RPG du siècle par ses initiales!

----------


## Euklif

Je ne connaissais pas du tout. Et renseignements pris, il pourrait bien me plaire...
J'utilise ces topics aussi pour découvrir des jeux : j'ai malheureusement pas le temps de me rencarder sur tout. Pas ma faute si personne n'en cause  ::ninja:: .

Quand à moi, j'ai "fini" le muso *Fire Emblem Warriors*. Enfin, depuis un moment mais ça me permet de rester dans les clous du topic  ::ninja:: .
Maintenant je farm. Les modes chroniques et ce genre de chose. C'est beaucoup moins scénarisé mais on nous propose quand même des situations d'urgence plus diverses. Mention spéciale à celles, bien trop rares, où même les grands dirigeants perdent patience. L'aspect tactique va super bien au jeu et ça me rend ce défouloir ultime super plaisant, malgré un choix de casting qui me parle assez moyennement.
Petit bémol cependant : les gâteries, type tempête de sable ou brouillard de guerre, semblent réservées au mode histoire. Et c'est fort dommage vu le petit changement d'approche qu'elles apportent. Ha, et les missions d'arènes sont nulles au possibles. Comment un jeu si nerveux a pu rendre ça si mou?

----------


## Zlika

*Crossing Souls* édité par Devolver

Ça joue sur la nostalgie 80’s avec une bande de Goonies qu’on peut diriger un par un dans un  mélange de références à la culture jeune de cette période. Malgré un début rigolo dans la ville ensuite on s’enquille des niveaux linéaires et une histoire qui se ratatine et reste au premier degré malgré les clins d’oeil au joueur. Le rythme est très haché, les possibilités des personnages sous-exploitées, l’isométrie droite (de face) rend les séquences de plateforme confuses et le maniement un peu guindé. C’est ultra simple jusqu’à deux phases, une de shmup une de runner assez pénible. Au final c’est pas antipathique et ça se laisse jouer mais décevant et limité.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Terminé *Wolfenstein 2 : The New Colossus*.

Bah c'était vraiment super bien ! C'est typiquement le genre de FPS solo que j'aimerais voir plus souvent. Grosso modo, c'est le premier mais en mieux, le level design gagne un cran en qualité notamment grâce à l'ajout de capacité qui donnent des mouvements supplémentaires (mais qui arrive un peu tard dans le jeu, je trouve) et qui permet donc de moduler son approche.

J'ai beaucoup aimé les personnages et l'histoire aussi, c'est généralement plutôt bien écrit (au niveau de l'humour notamment ou même l'étonnant passage 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans la maison d'enfance de Blazco

 et, encore plus que dans le premier, j'ai souvent eu l'impression de me retrouver devant un Tarantino.

Sinon, c'était super jouissif, la violence bien dégueulasse, le punch des armes et les nombreuses façons de tuer du nazi sont très plaisante à exploiter. Le jeu sait aussi quand s'arrêter et ça, c'est bien. Le rythme est vraiment bien géré.

Le seul truc qui m'a manqué, c'est que j'ai pas eu un gros "Wow effect" comme avec le 

Spoiler Alert! 


passage sur la lune

. Ah et y a un soucis de synchro labiale parfois en VF (oui, c'est l'un des rares jeux que je fais en VF car je la trouve vraiment très, très bonne).

----------


## Zodex

Woputain SuicideSnake t'as pas mis la balise spoiler au bon endroit dans ton dernier paragraphe  :Emo:

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est corrigé, désolé  :Sweat:

----------


## Supergounou

*Jotun: Valhalla Edition* (2015)



Boss rush/exploration. À sa mort, Thora doit impressionner les dieux en défonçant leurs Jotun à grands coups de hache, afin de pouvoir rejoindre le Valhalla.

Mouais. J'en attendais peut-être un peu trop de ce jeu, mais là j'ai un gout âpre en bouche.

Graphiquement c'est plutôt joli, même si un peu trop simple, ça manque de détails. L'ambiance mythologie nordique fait bien plaisir, d'autant que la narration raconte quelques anecdotes sur les divinités vikings, c'est toujours intéressant. Ça rend la progression assez plaisante. Mais le soucis du jeu, c'est que quasi tout au long (4h30 pour le finir en prenant son temps), ben il se passe pas grand chose en fait. 

Le jeu est divisé en 2 types de phases: déjà on explore, puis on bat un boss, puis on explore, puis..., ce qui est une recette qui marche plutôt bien sur moi généralement, j'adore Titan Souls par exemple. Sauf que dans Jotun, les phases d'exploration sont réduites grossièrement à avancer tout droit (même si quelques bonnes idées de level design viennent parfois nous surprendre), et les boss sacàPV consistent en un mashage de X avec une esquive de temps à autre quand l'ennemi daigne faire un pattern. En fait, en 10mn, on comprend le fonctionnement du jeu, et dès lors, plus de surprises, plus de progression, plus de sensation de découverte, la faute à un gameplay beaucoup trop pauvre et répétitif.

Malgré ça, je ne regrette pas mon temps passé dessus, parce que c'est assez court et que l'ambiance est cool, mais clairement pas un jeu mémorable.

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est corrigé, désolé


Heureusement que je ne lis plus tes posts, j'aurais été bien deg de me faire spoiler.  ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

*In Between* (2015)



Puzzle/plateformer. Roger est en train de mourir, aidez le à traverser les 5 étapes du deuil. Oui, c'est très joyeux.

Souvent je trouve les développeurs de puzzle-games feignants, c'est à dire qu'ils proposent des jeux avec un enrobage digne d'un jeu de smartphone, ce n'est pas du tout le cas ici et ça fait plaisir. Déjà, chaque monde est coupés par des cinématiques interactives dont la patte graphique est très original, très comics, on peut saluer l'effort. Et on avance à travers 5 mondes, symbolisés par les 5 étapes sus-mentionnés, possédant une mécanique particulière dans le thème: le déni et ses ténèbres qu'on fuit, la colère et ses points rouges qu'il ne faut pas toucher, etc... C'est plutôt bien trouvé.

Le jeu n'est pas trop difficile, il s'agit grossièrement d'un VVVVVV dans les 4 directions: on se déplace avec le stick gauche, et avec le stick droit on change la gravité: un coup vers le haut et le perso collera le plafond, un coup vers la droite ou la gauche il collera les murs. Un peu de réflexion est demandé quand même sur la fin, mais rien de méchant. Pareil pour les phases de plateformes, jamais complexes.

Du coup, c'est une assez bonne surprise ce In Between. J'aurais bien aimé des énigmes un peu plus corsées et que le gameplay soit plus travaillé, mais ça reste un jeu agréable à parcourir et pis ça traite d'un sujet pas souvent abordé dans le media. C'est assez glauque par contre, pas le genre de titre qu'on termine avec le sourire aux lèvres. Ça m'a pris un peu plus de 2h pour le finir.

----------


## bichoco

Terminé *Doki Doki litterature club*, suite aux nombreux retours positifs lus ici même.

Et bien j'ai pas du tout aimé, un des "jeux" les plus chiants auquel j'ai joué... Je précise que c'est le premier visuel novel auquel je joue et je pense que le genre n'est pas fait pour moi, encore moins d'interactions que dans un walking simulator ou autre jeux narratifs.
 DDLC accumule en plus pas mal de clichés très japon"i"ais et des personnages très stéréotypés qui adorent parler pour rien dire
 Vu que tout le monde annonçaient un super twist je me suis forcé à continuer et quand le tant attendu twist est arrivé ça a fait "psschit":  Oui c'était assez inattendu sauf qu'après plus de 2h de dialogues indigents et pénibles je n'avait pas grand chose à faire des personnages 

Spoiler Alert! 


et la dépression puis la mort de machine me sont passés au dessus

 Sur la dernière partie il y a bien quelques idées intéressantes par rapport 

Spoiler Alert! 


au 4ieime mur quand le jeu nous fait comprendre clairement que les persos ont conscience d'être dans un jeu

 mais ça va pas chercher bien loin. Ca n'a clairement pas suffit à me faire apprécier ce jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

Hey, au moins personne ne t'a conseillé *Pony Island* !

----------


## Kaede

?
Rapport au 4eme mur ?

edit :



> Rapport au 4ème mur ET au côté "survendu".
> J'en ai un autre en tête qui ferait aussi l'affaire, mais certains vont chouiner. Donc je me tais.


Ok je comprends mieux, et je suis assez d'accord, 'faut dire que j'en attendais trop après le 9.5 / 10 de Destructoid (n'importe quoi...).

----------


## Haelnak

Rapport au 4ème mur ET au côté "survendu".
J'en ai un autre en tête qui ferait aussi l'affaire, mais certains vont chouiner. Donc je me tais.

----------


## Supergounou

Survendu c'est peut-être un peu fort, je pense avoir lu ici autant de retours négatifs que positifs, et il n'a jamais eu de Zerger pour y mettre la hype comme ça a été le cas pour la chose le VN.

Mais j'imagine que c'était juste un moyen pour dire que tu venais de finir Pony Island et que tu n'avais pas aimé  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

C'est vrai qu'il faudrait que je teste Pony Island tiens  ::siffle::

----------


## FrousT

Moi aussi toujours pas lancer  ::siffle:: 

En vrai j'ai peur  ::cry::

----------


## KiwiX

*Dead Space 3* - 13h de jeu, environ.

Terminé, en coop. L'enchainement RE6/DS3, franchement c'est compliqué. Le jeu est trop long, trop chiant. Trop action, aussi. La fin est bâclée. Vraiment pas fou ! Le plus mauvais des 3 opus, de loin.

----------


## bichoco

> Rapport au 4ème mur ET au côté "survendu".
> J'en ai un autre en tête qui ferait aussi l'affaire, mais certains vont chouiner. Donc je me tais.


Est ce que serait pas undertale?  ::ninja:: 
Grosse hype sur celui là aussi mais ce que j'ai déjà vu du jeu ne me donne pas du tout envie de l'essayer.

----------


## wiotts

> Terminé *Doki Doki litterature club*, suite aux nombreux retours positifs lus ici même.
> 
> Et bien j'ai pas du tout aimé, un des "jeux" les plus chiants auquel j'ai joué... Je précise que c'est le premier visuel novel auquel je joue et je pense que le genre n'est pas fait pour moi, encore moins d'interactions que dans un walking simulator ou autre jeux narratifs.
>  DDLC accumule en plus pas mal de clichés très japon"i"ais et des personnages très stéréotypés qui adorent parler pour rien dire
>  Vu que tout le monde annonçaient un super twist je me suis forcé à continuer et quand le tant attendu twist est arrivé ça a fait "psschit":  Oui c'était assez inattendu sauf qu'après plus de 2h de dialogues indigents et pénibles je n'avait pas grand chose à faire des personnages 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha merci de ce retour. Durant un moment j'ai presque cru que le problème venait de moi. Il y a quelques jours j'avais fait à peu près le même retour



> *Doki Doki Literature Club*
> 
> Mouais Bof. Survendu. Des idées intéressantes sur la fin (certains parlent de génie il ne faut peut-être pas pousser) après 2-3 heures ultra chiantes mais néanmoins "nécessaires" pour poser l'atmosphère. Je ne suis absolument pas un joueur de visual novel  / drague ou autres japoniaiseries, mais des avis d'amis et même de CanardPC m'ont convaincu d'y jouer.
> Seul point positif, je peux maintenant dire que c'est nul en sachant de quoi je parle...


En gros, tout ça pour ça....

----------


## banditbandit

*Tomb Raider* (Definitive Edition)

J'en attendais pas grand chose comme Uncharted like (j'ai toujours trouvé les TR plutôt moisis ) mais j'ai été agréablement surpris. 
Au début j'ai fait ouais bof c'est pas mal mais c'est moins jolie que Uncharted. Puis j'ai commencé à partir à la chasse à l'arc et tuer des petites bêtes (chose que je réprouve violemment IRL), puis j'ai exploré l'environnement et me suis mis à collectionner les trucs , les objets, les documents...
Les environnements sont chouettes et suffisamment variés pour qu'on ait pas une impression de redite, surtout pour un endroit restreint comme une ile, le Level Design accès verticalité est efficace, un grand merci aux flèches grappin, aux piolet aussi très efficace. Clairement le jeu pousse à l'exploration, d'ailleurs dès qu'on a un nouvel équipement, on essaie celui-ci afin d'atteindre des endroits jusqu'ici inaccessibles. 
Les énigmes sont pas mal souvent basées sur la physique, on sait vite ce que l'on doit faire mais parfois la réalisation est un peu laborieuse.
Au niveau des défauts, je dirais le visage Lara qui est comme un masque de cire inexpressif, d'autant que les yeux parfois on dirait deux orbites vides, si on regarde bien on y voit presque le fond du crane...  ::blink:: 
J'ai aussi eu un problème avec la violence, ici on incarne une jeune femme, et je doit dire que dès le début c'est un peu trash, elle en prends plein la gueule au sens propre et figuré, on dirait un peu Carrie au bal de fin d'année.  ::O: 
Certains endroits sont d'ailleurs particulièrement chauds, le bidonville où on est assiégé, j'ai bien aimé le coté steampunk, qui n'a pas manqué de me rappeler les tox de Fallout New Vegas.
Pour une fois l'histoire est bien sympa même si on a vite repéré le salaud de service, enfin cette idée d'être bloqué sur une ile mystérieuse c'est plutôt pas mal, d'autant que la narration suit sans problème. 

Voila Tomb Raider n'est ni un grand jeu, ni original mais tout ce qu'il propose il le fait bien, et c'est déjà beaucoup.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Rapport au 4ème mur ET au côté "survendu".
> J'en ai un autre en tête qui ferait aussi l'affaire, mais certains vont chouiner. Donc je me tais.


Genre ca commence par un "U" ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Bibik

*Doom 2016* C'était jouissif et bon, super feeling des armes mais solo bien court et avec trop de cochonneries cachées un peu partout pour compenser la durée de vie. 
Pas essayé le multi, me tente pas sauf pour gratter deux-trois achievements. Bethesda aurait du concentrer plus de moyens sur le solo et pas le multi (alors que  les *Wolfenstein*, eux n'ont pas eu de multi)

----------


## pesos

> *Dead Space 3* - 13h de jeu, environ.
> 
> Terminé, en coop. L'enchainement RE6/DS3, franchement c'est compliqué. Le jeu est trop long, trop chiant. Trop action, aussi. La fin est bâclée. Vraiment pas fou ! Le plus mauvais des 3 opus, de loin.


Mec, pourquoi tu t'inflige ça ?  :Emo:

----------


## KiwiX

> Mec, pourquoi tu t'inflige ça ?


Bah j'y toucherai jamais solo donc autant faire souffrir les copains avec moi  :tired: . Quand tu regardes, 13h, c'est pas si long. T'as juste l'impression d'en faire le double tellement c'est nul  :^_^:  Prey, les 30h, elles sont passées crème parce que c'est un bon jeu. Bref, j'ai profité du temps que j'avais pour alléger le backlog, pas mécontent d'en avoir fini avec 2 belles merdes  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ruadir

> *Dead Space 3* - 13h de jeu, environ.
> 
> Terminé, en coop. L'enchainement RE6/DS3, franchement c'est compliqué. Le jeu est trop long, trop chiant. Trop action, aussi. La fin est bâclée. Vraiment pas fou ! Le plus mauvais des 3 opus, de loin.


Plus ou moins la même chose. 
En réalité je n'avais même pas de gros problème face au virage action de l'opus...c'est juste que le jeu est chiant dans ses mécaniques et dans son histoire.
C'est impression de passer d'une sympathique série B à de la série Z bien puante.

----------


## ssgmaster

> En vrai j'ai peur


Pour l'avoir fait, c'est rapide à finir (en une soirée c'est plié) et ce n'est pas spécialement mauvais, c'est juste très moyen.
La seule chose vraiment sympa que j'ai retenu du jeu, c'est un arrière plan pour Steam.  ::):

----------


## FrousT

> La seule chose vraiment sympa que j'ai retenu du jeu, c'est un arrière plan pour Steam.


On en est là quand même  :Emo:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Plus ou moins la même chose. 
> En réalité je n'avais même pas de gros problème face au virage action de l'opus...c'est juste que le jeu est chiant dans ses mécaniques et dans son histoire.
> C'est impression de passer d'une sympathique série B à de la série Z bien puante.


Syndrome du jeu avec de bonnes idées, mais gros problème de budget. C'est visible dans le dernier tiers, où le jeu multiplie les allers/retours et les copiers/collers de salle. C'est vraiment crade, car j'aime vraiment l'ambiance et le jeu a de très bonnes idées de coop, notamment 

Spoiler Alert! 


 lorsqu'un des perso a des hallucinations, et doit combattre des trucs que l'autre joueur ne voit pas

----------


## Haelnak

> Est ce que serait pas undertale? 
> Grosse hype sur celui là aussi mais ce que j'ai déjà vu du jeu ne me donne pas du tout envie de l'essayer.


 ::siffle::

----------


## Zerger

Bah pour Doki Doki, c'est sur qu'à la base, il ne faut pas être allergique aux visual novels, sinon la pillule ne pourra pas passer

----------


## La Chouette

> Bah pour Doki Doki, c'est sur qu'à la base, il ne faut pas être allergique aux visual novels, sinon la pillule ne pourra pas passer


Honnêtement, même en aimant les visual novels, ça ne passe pas, pour moi. Un début chiant et bourré de clichés, un plot twist correct, mais qui ne vaut clairement pas la peine de jouer le début, surtout quand tu te l'es fait spoiler (ce qui est à peu près obligatoire vu que toutes les recommandations en parlent, pour que les gens ne s'arrêtent pas après 20 minutes).

Je viens donc de finir *Layers of Fear* dans le cadre de l'event du backlog. C'est pas terrible. Les sons "naturels" sont tops, avec de formidables craquements de bois, bris de verre, une boiterie parfaitement audible et visible du personnage principal. De bonnes idées de mise en scène parfois. Hélas, à chaque fois qu'on commence à rentrer dans l'ambiance, les jumpscares et/ou moments prévisibles débarquent. Rien de pire pour me sortir d'un jeu. Oh, une salle pleine de portes. Probablement verrouillées. Bingo. La porte d'où je suis venu est probablement verrouillée aussi. Bingo. Va y avoir un jumpscare quand je vais me retourner. Bingo. Ca me fout les boules, parce qu'on sent le boulot des devs, mais ils plombent toutes leurs bonnes idées avec des âneries dignes d'un Five Nights at Freddy's. On ajoute à ça les 284365 tiroirs à ouvrir, dont seulement 34 contiennent des trucs avec lesquels on peut interagir (et 258978 qui contiennent des trucs avec lesquels on ne peut pas interagir), la manière d'ouvrir portes et tiroirs (on clique et on fait glisser) ne fonctionnant pas toujours bien si vous êtes mal placé. Ca aussi, ça sort bien de l'ambiance, galérer parce qu'une porte refuse de s'ouvrir, ou manquer une animation parce qu'un coffre n'était pas bien ouvert et s'est donc refermé sur son contenu. Bref, je regarderai peut-être les autres fins sur Youtube (car il y en a, mais il faut faire plein de trucs particuliers pour les obtenir, tout au long du jeu), mais je ne le relancerai pas. 4/10

----------


## xlight111x

Terminé la preview campaign de *Ion Maiden* dispo depuis hier. Le jeu à pour ambition d'être le successeur des FPS d’antan style Duke Nukem 3D, Blood, etc...

La campagne est très courte, seulement une heure ou deux en fonction des personnes qui jouent, mais est très bien calibrée.
Les environnements sont assez vastes et regorgent de secrets, en particulier le premier niveau. Il y à également pas mal d'interactions possibles avec l'environnement ce qui est très appréciable. 

Puisque j'évoque les secrets, ceux-ci sont cachés de façon logique, ce qui fait que pour les trouver il faut être observateur ou réfléchir un minimum sur la façon de les atteindre. Contrairement à Doom, pas la peine de coller les murs en spammant la touche action.

Les armes sont pas mal aussi, on à droit à un gros revolver, un fusil à pompe très satisfaisant, une SMG avec une bonne cadence de tir, ainsi que des bombes intelligentes qui foncent sur les ennemis.
Les ennemis sont assez génériques au niveau de leur attaques, mais j'aime bien leur design.

Au final je suis sorti du jeu en étant très saucé, la grosse déception vient de la faible durée de vie de la campagne et surtout du prix. 
Je peut pas le recommander dans l'état actuel à 20€, cependant je vous invite à y garder un œil vu que les devs ont l'air de savoir ce qu'ils font.  :;):

----------


## Zlika

> *Rusty Lake : Roots*. J'avais lu l'article dans CPC et je l'attendais. Ce point'n'click est vraiment très bon.
> 
> Les énigmes ne sont pas très compliquées et à part quelques passages un poil tendus je n'ai pas été bloqué bien longtemps. Il faut tout de même penser a se munir d'un papier/crayon. On n'est pas dans de la combinaison d'objets mais plutôt dans de l'observation.
> 
> C'est l'histoire sordide d'une famille bourgeoise fin du 19em siècle. J'en dis pas plus c'est quelque part tout l’intérêt du jeu.
> 
> Les mecs de Rusty Lake ont réussi a poser une ambiance fantastique ! 
> 
> Attention : si jamais au grand jamais il vous venez la mauvaise idée de nettoyer vos cookies, vous perdrez votre sauvegarde et vous devrez recommencer... J'ai donc perdu 2 heures de jeu. Le jeu se boucle tranquillou en 3 heures.


Le studio a produit d’autres jeux de ce style, deux sont payant sous Steam et d’autres (plus court) jouables gratuitement sous Android et iOS.

----------


## ssgmaster

> Contrairement à Doom, pas la peine de coller les murs en spammant la touche action.


C'est de la mauvaise foi ça, la plupart du temps t'as une indication sonore ou visuel (bruit de porte qui s'ouvre, texture mal aligné ou différente, lumière qui clignote, ...).

Et puis bon, dans le mot secret il y a secret.  :;):

----------


## xlight111x

> C'est de la mauvaise foi ça, la plupart du temps t'as une indication sonore ou visuel (bruit de porte qui s'ouvre, texture mal aligné ou différente, lumière qui clignote, ...).
> 
> Et puis bon, dans le mot secret il y a secret.


Ahah oui j'avoue que j'exagère, en vrai je n'ai rien contre les secrets de Doom.  ::happy2::

----------


## Koma

Far Cry 4, après 3 réinstall et 5 runs avec ou sans mods divers.

C'était quand même bien de la merde au fond, de vendre au prix fort une reskin de FC3 qui se prétend à la fois méta et goleri en se définissant meilleure que son ainé.

Tout le speech du "hahah tu vois Ajay, t'es un barjo qui massacre tout le monde pour quoi ? Enterrer ta mère" tombe à plat après le 3 et le discours de Jason (qui se transforme lui même à voix haute en temps réel quand le joueur agit, au contraire de Pagan dans FC4 qui se sent obligé de parler au héros en lui expliquant qu'il devient un tarba tout au long du jeu, merci Sherlock).

La map est un peu plus sympa, les forteresses trop faciles, et on finit surpété une fois qu'on a débloqué la MG42 et le lance grenade, sérieux j'ai joué 3/4 du jeux avec ça, et un sniper et un fusil d'assaut en backup pour économiser des balles sur les trajets entre les missions.

La DA reste cool pour l'époque, les FX sont sympa, même si la gestion du jour/contrejour reste bordélique (endroits trop sombres, obligé de jouer avec les réglages gamma/contraste/luminosité).

Le jeu ressemble déjà trop à une parodie aussi, avec les animaux qui t'attaquent toutes les 30 secondes et toute la repompe du 3.

Et y'a plus aucune destruction de décor, et ça, c'est vraiment dommage. Même la dispersion du feu du 2 a été minimisée.

Sérieux, autant le coup de polish sur Primal est sympa (y'a du recyclage mais pas que), autant je me demande comment on peut espérer quoi que ce soit de FC5.

----------


## FericJaggar

Bah moi ça me déplairait pas forcément de massacrer du redneck raciste survivaliste et fondamentaliste, pardon, des "_alt-right"_ dans le 5  ::ninja::  Enfin, j'attends de voir quoi.

----------


## Catel

Le feeling de Blood Dragon est le même que celui de tous les autres FC ? Il est tellement désagréable que ça me vaccine de l'envie de toucher à un autre jeu de la série.
(cela dit ça m'étonnerait pas que Ubi finisse par filer le 3 gratuit, il est très souvent à petit prix et finira bien par rejoindre AC 3 et 4.)

----------


## Supergounou

> Le feeling de Blood Dragon est le même que celui de tous les autres FC ? Il est tellement désagréable que ça me vaccine de l'envie de toucher à un autre jeu de la série.
> (cela dit ça m'étonnerait pas que Ubi finisse par filer le 3 gratuit, il est très souvent à petit prix et finira bien par rejoindre AC 3 et 4.)


Niveau gameplay ouais c'est la même chose, par contre l'open world parc d'attraction qui fait la force des autres titres de la franchise (même pas honte) est vraiment nul dans Blood Dragon. C'est le seul que j'ai rushé en 3h juste histoire de le finir.

----------


## FericJaggar

J'avais bien aimé Blood Dragon la première fois, et en y rejouant quand il avait été donné je me suis dit "Waouh, qu'est-ce que ça a mal vieilli". Les blagues ne sont pas si drôles que ça finalement, et cette constante pénombre ça flingue les yeux.

----------


## MrChicken

*Mario & Rabbids*

Définitivement une très bonne surprise. Un petit tactical sans prétention mais qui se laisse jouer sans aucun moment de lassitude. Globalement le jeu est simple, seuls certains défis demandent de la réflexion plus poussée. C'est beau, coloré, avec une bonne dose d'humour. Seule la partie exploration est un peu en retrait, on fini par vite vouloir arriver à la baston suivante.


Spoiler Alert! 


 Par contre les 4 défis ultimes débloqués à la fin du jeu portent bien leurs noms !! J'y reviendrai plus tard parce que là je me fais sévèrement bourrer

----------


## FrousT

> *Mario & Rabbids*
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Par contre les 4 défis ultimes débloqués à la fin du jeu portent bien leurs noms !! J'y reviendrai plus tard parce que là je me fais sévèrement bourrer


Même plus tard j'ai toujours pas compris  ::unsure::  La difficulté débile ultime effectivement  :Facepalm:

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Super Mario odyssey* fini l'histoire principale. Spoil : j'ai battu browser mais apparemment il y a du supplément derrière le générique de fin. Donc à voir.

----------


## Zerger

*BUTCHER*, au final le jeu est plutôt court (4 heures) et pas impossible comme on peut le lire un peu partout, c'est du niveau de Hotline Miami (bon après j'étais en Hard, le mode le plus facile  ::ninja:: )

Bah c'était sympa, le jeu vaut le coup d'oeil pour son ambiance vraiment particulière qui ferait passer les DOOM pour des enfants de choeur  ::P:  Les fights sont nerveux et expéditifs, on n'a pas le temps de s'ennuyer.
Seul bémol, j'ai beau aimé les pixels, c'est un peu trop minimaliste pour le coup, on distingue mal les ennemis du décor (et surtout des cadavres) et ca donne visuellement une bouillie de pixels qui me file vite mal au crâne.

Bref, un petit 2D shooter sympa mais à prendre en promo...

----------


## Bibik

Comme d'autres, *Doki Doki* après la bataille, moi j'ai bien aimé car je suis un bon client de ce genre, et friand de nouvelles expériences. Bien sûr le jeu a été un peu surhypé mais clairement pour un free to play j'ai trouvé l'aventure excellente et bien au dessus de toute la merdasse que nous déverse Steam depuis des années. J'aurais même adoré ne pas avoir été préparé mentalement et découvrir le jeu avec mon cœur pur et innocent mais sans doute n'aurais-je pas franchi le pas sans l'avoir connu pour ce qu'il est et pas ce qu'il présente.

----------


## KiwiX

*Syndicate*, le fps de 2012

Environ 5h, sur PC. C'était pas désagréable, il y a une petite ambiance cyberpunk plutôt cool malgré un scénario archi vu et revu. La sensibilité souris est un peu chelou, le FOV est un peu étroit mais ça se joue et c'est parfois très violent. Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu des corps se faire déchiqueter au mini-gun ou au magnum. 

Ça restera pas le jeu de la décennie (vu qu'on peut choper 98% des mobs au cac à la chaine) mais ça se joue sans prise de tête et en ligne droite. Après Dead Space 3 et Resident Evil 6, ça fait du bien un jeu court !

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé à l'instant *Thimbleweed Park*.

Une très bonne histoire, des personnages intéressants, des dialogues réussis et des graphismes rétros, mais bien foutus.

Seul problème : la difficulté. A de nombreux moments, on a accès à des tonnes d'endroits. Et on peut avancer sur plusieurs fronts en même temps. Du coup, parfois, l'objectif est un peu vague et on se demande comment progresser. Et faut avouer que c'est un peu chiant de refaire le tour de tous les endroits pour trouver une idée. Je pense que j'apprécierai bien plus un deuxième run du jeu. Mais c'est pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## Emzy

> *Doom 2016* C'était jouissif et bon, super feeling des armes mais solo bien court et avec trop de cochonneries cachées un peu partout pour compenser la durée de vie. 
> Pas essayé le multi, me tente pas sauf pour gratter deux-trois achievements. Bethesda aurait du concentrer plus de moyens sur le solo et pas le multi (alors que  les *Wolfenstein*, eux n'ont pas eu de multi)


Essaye le mode Arcade, sinon, perso j'ai bien aimé  :;):

----------


## Cannes

SIMULACRA :
C'est exactement comme Sara is Missing, en plus long et intéressant, des puzzles plus complexes, des choix impactant le jeu et un peu plus intéressant mais aussi un commentaire sur les intelligences artificielles et la relation avec les reseaux sociaux assez interessantes. Si vous aimez le story telling qui fait peur et en anglais, faites vous plaisir. Il est pas cher en plus.

----------


## ercete

Fini *Ori & The Blind Forest*  avec ma fille
Elle a chialé dès la scène d'intro... moi j'ai chialé à la fin...
J'ai vraiment apprécié la ballade, magnifique en tout point !
Un level design un poil répétitif et une fin un peu précipitée serait bien les seuls défauts que je devrait lui trouver.

----------


## Zodex

> *Syndicate*, le fps de 2012
> 
> Environ 5h, sur PC. C'était pas désagréable, il y a une petite ambiance cyberpunk plutôt cool malgré un scénario archi vu et revu. La sensibilité souris est un peu chelou, le FOV est un peu étroit mais ça se joue et c'est parfois très violent. Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu des corps se faire déchiqueter au mini-gun ou au magnum. 
> 
> Ça restera pas le jeu de la décennie (vu qu'on peut choper 98% des mobs au cac à la chaine) mais ça se joue sans prise de tête et en ligne droite. Après Dead Space 3 et Resident Evil 6, ça fait du bien un jeu court !


T'as perdu un pari ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Meuhoua

> *Syndicate*, le fps de 2012
> 
> Environ 5h, sur PC. C'était pas désagréable, il y a une petite ambiance cyberpunk plutôt cool malgré un scénario archi vu et revu. La sensibilité souris est un peu chelou, le FOV est un peu étroit mais ça se joue et c'est parfois très violent. Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu des corps se faire déchiqueter au mini-gun ou au magnum. 
> 
> Ça restera pas le jeu de la décennie (vu qu'on peut choper 98% des mobs au cac à la chaine) mais ça se joue sans prise de tête et en ligne droite. Après Dead Space 3 et Resident Evil 6, ça fait du bien un jeu court !


Un jeu injustement bashé je trouve. Alors c’est sur, coté exploitation de licence c’est décevant (ça aurait pu si ils avaient misé plus sur le mode multi, y'avait un concept à creuser pour un pseudo payday futuriste) et la campagne solo est pas ouf (ça se laisse bien jouer mais c'est vu et revu), mais le jeu a un feedback assez dingue que ce soit la patate des flingues, les pouvoirs, le bodyawareness ou le mixage sonore, c’est du bon taff ; et en plus un des rares jeux où le lance flamme est vraiment bien rendu.

----------


## Catel

Du coup la question qui se pose est : est-ce que ce FPS est meilleur que Satellite Reign ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ShotMaster

Fini *Wolfenstein : The Old Blood*. Y'a des nazi, des zombies, des nazi-zombies, du double barrel shotgun, de l'akimbo de fusil d'assaut et de shotgun. Ca se boucle en 6-7h (si vous arrêtez de faire les niveaux bonus (ceux dans le style de Wolf 3D), parce qu'ils sont chiants comme la pluie)) que demander de plus ? 
A part ça, c'est un bon petit FPS bien nerveux, ça pète de partout c'est amusant.

Les premiers chapitres sont les moins bons, avec trop d'infiltration imposée, et des niveaux trop longs globalement mais ça reste agréable. Plus ça avance plus c'est concentré et plus c'est rigolo.

----------


## ssgmaster

J'en ai fini trois cette semaine:

*Spyro the Dragon (émulation PS1 classic sur PS3)*
Cette version rame comme pas permis! Préférez la version d'origine si vous avez encore le jeu ou passez par l'emulation PC (où attendez le remake).
Sinon j'ai trouvé que le jeu tenais encore très bien la route malgré ses 20 ans à part quelques petits problèmes de contrôles et caméra.
*
Picross E (3DS)*
Bah c'est un picross, c'était sympa, rien à ajouter.

*Dragon Quest Builders (PS4)*
Un jeu à la Minecraft qui met bien plus l'accent sur le système de quête que sur le côté sandbox. En effet le jeu ne pousse pas à finir ses constructions (une pièce n'a pas besoin de plafond par exemple), on est seulement noté (sur 4 niveaux seulement, un niveau étant très facile à avoir) sur les pièces que l'on a construit et non sur l'avancement de construction général de la ville.
Après le truc sympa c'est que les villageois bossent pour toi une fois qu'une pièce est fini (genre si on fini une cuisine, un villageois ira faire à manger de temps en temps). 
Après un autre problème au niveau des pièces c'est qu'elle doivent être obligatoirement rectangulaire ce qui limite considérablement les constructions. La taille des villes est limité (Sim City 2013 style) aussi du coup on se retrouve vite à faire des HLM en brique (ou en terre  ::ninja:: ).
Après il y a des objectifs caché pour chaque cartes ce qui pousse à fond l'exploration, par contre les objectifs caché ne sont révélé que le première fois que l'on fini une carte (et du coup on en loupe souvent la première fois).
Il y a un mode totalement sand box aussi mais je n'ai pas essayé.

Mais sinon c'était sympa, j'attends le 2 avec impatience.

----------


## hisvin

*Wasteland 2* entre 2 plantages... Pas mal du tout. Par contre, c'est bien la première fois ou je foire une bonne pelleté des quêtes principales. Je sais pas, à chaque fois, je pensais bien faire et, au final, cela foire totalement.  ::|:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Persona 5* sur PS3.

Je vais résumer assez vite: le jeu a de gros, gros problèmes de rythme, mais bien pénibles hein, du niveau d'un MGS4. D'ailleurs il a passé trois mois dans sa boîte après le 2e palace (le moins bon du jeu).
Je ne me souviens pas avoir autant eu ces impressions (récurrentes entre les palaces) sur P3 et P4. La fin traîne également un peu trop également à mon goût.

Tout le reste est excellent: la toujours propre mécanique de jeu des SMT (maintenant avec explosions nucléaires incluses  ::w00t:: ), les palaces non aléatoires, toute la direction artistique et sonore qui ont simplement un niveau incroyable.

Bref, clairement pas parfait, un peu trop long, mais un grand jeu quand même.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir le DLC *Blood and Wine* de *The Witcher 3*, et avec lui, le jeu. Du coup je suis triste  ::'(: 

Ce DLC est un bijou, d'au moins 25h pour tout faire, l'histoire est géniale, bien qu'un peu prévisible par moment, et les lieux visités sont magnifiques et variés. J'ai tout adoré, du début à la fin, et visiter Toussaint fait du bien après la grisaille du jeu de base et du premier DLC.

Ce jeu est clairement mon jeu favori, tout style et toute époque confondue.

Je pense repartir pour un nouveau run en difficulté supérieure, en essayant d'obtenir les succès qui me manquent.

----------


## Gloppy

Ça y est, je crois que j'ai fait le tour de *Horizon Zero Dawn* (Complete Edition) sur PS4 Pro... et ça me rend un peu triste, parce que ce jeu est quand même magnifique et fun à jouer, même après plusieurs centaines d'affrontements. J'ai beaucoup aimé l'univers superbement développé à partir d'un "high concept" un peu délire (une fille chasse des dinosaures mécaniques), j'ai été touché par le scénario intelligent construit sur ces bases et son propos de fond plus juste que ce que l'univers pulp pourrait laisser penser, j'ai pris plaisir à courir aux côtés de l'héroïne Aloy, avec son caractère, sa sensibilité (super doublage en VO), son visage non stéréotypé (basé sur les traits l'actrice hollandaise Hannah Hoekstra, ai-je découvert ensuite - ce qui explique sans doute qu'elle et d'autres personnages ressemblent à des vraies personnes plutôt qu'à des personnages conçus par des designers). 
Bref, la balade était très belle et tout ça va bien me manquer !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de finir le DLC *Blood and Wine* de *The Witcher 3*, et avec lui, le jeu. Du coup je suis triste 
> Ce DLC est un bijou, d'au moins 25h pour tout faire, l'histoire est géniale, bien qu'un peu prévisible par moment, et les lieux visités sont magnifiques et variés. J'ai tout adoré, du début à la fin, et visiter Toussaint fait du bien après la grisaille du jeu de base et du premier DLC.


J'ai ressenti la même chose en le terminant (un peu comme ce que j'évoque ci-dessus pour Horizon Zero Dawn). 
Seul problème pour moi, les accents des habitants de Toussaint en VO, qui m'avaient finalement poussé à passer en VF (sacrilège !)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Seul problème pour moi, les accents des habitants de Toussaint en VO, qui m'avaient finalement poussé à passer en VF (sacrilège !)


Je sais pas moi je joue avec le jeu en polonais sous-titré français  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

#truewarrior

----------


## Gloppy

> Je sais pas moi je joue avec le jeu en polonais sous-titré français


C'te classe !  ::lol::

----------


## JulLeBarge

j'ai fait ça avec les 3 jeux, l'univers est tellement imprégné de culture slave que ça colle parfaitement d'y jouer en polonais. Et puis, accessoirement je le comprends très bien et le parle un peu, ça aide  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai terminé *1001 Spikes* hier (

Spoiler Alert! 


Ukampa, Antartica et les deux boss

), c'était bieeeeen  :Bave: 

Excellent plateformer, pas nerveux à la _Super Meat Boy_ mais qui demande beaucoup de précision dans les déplacement et de mémorisation des pièges et des cycles durant lesquels ils s'activent. J'ai passé mes deux premières heures de jeu à me dire "tiens, je pensais que ça serait plus difficile"... Et puis je suis arrivé au monde 4, argh ! Il vaut mieux être prévenu qu'il y a un gros pic de difficulté (niveaux 4-3, 4-4, 4-5) mais après ça, ça se calme un peu. En même temps le jeu n'est jamais injuste, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait quoi que ce soit d'aléatoire dans le jeu : même la hauteur de nos sauts est fixes (1 bloc de haut avec A, 2 blocs avec Y) et il faudra apprendre à maîtriser cette nuance de sauts sous peine de finir empalé sur des pics.En bref, si on meurt, on ne peut s'en prendre qu'à nous même. Résultat : c'est extrêmement gratifiant d'arriver à la fin d'un niveau (et du jeu, n'en parlons pas).

Passé un certain cap, il y a un côté presque "puzzle game" dans la façon dont on doit comprendre quel chemin le jeu veut nous faire emprunter pour arriver à la fin d'un niveau. Par moment, _1001 Spikes_ m'a fait pensé aux dernier niveaux de _Escape Goat_ (un autre jeu que j'avais adoré) : un labyrinthe de pièges mortels dont il faut se dépatouiller. Enfin, comprenons-nous bien, _1001 Spikes_ est clairement plus accès plateforme que puzzle, mais un jeu de plateforme dans lequel il faudra parfois prendre le temps de se poser pour analyser la situation.

C'est un jeu qui ne paie pas de mine mais que je recommande vraiment à tous ceux qui aiment la plateforme, j'ai mis du temps avant de m'y atteler et je ne regrette pas du tout de l'avoir fait !



_"Putain qu'est-ce que je fous là moi ?"_

----------


## Nono

> j'ai fait ça avec les 3 jeux, l'univers est tellement imprégné de culture slave que ça colle parfaitement d'y jouer en polonais. Et puis, accessoirement je le comprends très bien et le parle un peu, ça aide


J'étais fier de savoir prononcer "merci" en polonais grâce à ce jeu (en gros ça se prononce "djénecouille"). Mais la langue écrite est autrement plus décourageante : Dziękuję

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'étais fier de savoir prononcer "merci" en polonais grâce à ce jeu (en gros ça se prononce "djénecouille"). Mais la langue écrite est autrement plus décourageante : Dziękuję


 :^_^:

----------


## Olima

> J'ai terminé *1001 Spikes* hier (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ukampa, Antartica et les deux boss
> 
> ), c'était bieeeeen


Tu m'as donné envie de le relancer, mais ça m'a rappelé ce qui me gonfle dans le jeu : le côté die and retry avec les spikes qui peuvent sortir de n'importe quel bloc. Bref, l'impression d'être obligé de crever à chaque stage avant de pouvoir vraiment calculer comment je vais essayer d'aller au bout du niveau. (J'aime pas trop le jump à deux boutons non plus je dois dire, j'aurais préféré une simple pression courte/longue). Bon, ça à toutefois l'air cool, mais je le remets de côté pour quand j'aurai poncé Dead Cells et d'autres jeux qui me motivent plus...

----------


## Baynie

> J'étais fier de savoir prononcer "merci" en polonais grâce à ce jeu (en gros ça se prononce "djénecouille"). Mais la langue écrite est autrement plus décourageante : Dziękuję


Moi j'aime pas changer de voix d'un jeu à l'autre, et comme même les voix anglaises snot nulles dans TW1; j'ai fait toute la série en Polonais.

----------


## Orkestra

> Tu m'as donné envie de le relancer, mais ça m'a rappelé ce qui me gonfle dans le jeu : le côté die and retry avec les spikes qui peuvent sortir de n'importe quel bloc. Bref, l'impression d'être obligé de crever à chaque stage avant de pouvoir vraiment calculer comment je vais essayer d'aller au bout du niveau. (J'aime pas trop le jump à deux boutons non plus je dois dire, j'aurais préféré une simple pression courte/longue). Bon, ça à toutefois l'air cool, mais je le remets de côté pour quand j'aurai poncé Dead Cells et d'autres jeux qui me motivent plus...


Ah par contre c'est vraiment du _Die & Retry_, oui, c'est ultra rare qu'on se sorte d'un passage compliqué si on n'y est pas mort deux ou trois fois en premier. Donc si vraiment ça te rebute, à mon avis le jeu n'est pas fait pour toi.
Pour les deux longueurs de saut, je pense que c'est plus précis comme ça et donc mieux pour ce que le jeu propose mais c'est vrai qu'avoir un bouton de saut sur la touche Y (aka Triangle) peut rebuter... Je n'ai pas essayé de remapper la manette donc je ne sais pas si c'est possible...

----------


## Hurry Kane

Je viens de finir doki doki literature club,c’était sympa mais si j’étais un ado émo ça aurait eu plus d'impact (yuri je t'aime).
J'ai eu la bad ending (ou la bonne?)au final,ca foutrait un peu les boules si ça se passait avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


une véritable IA

,j'ai bien passer 30 minutes a lire les dialogues de 

Spoiler Alert! 


monika et a quitter/redémarrer le jeu,alors qu'elle disait a quel point ça la faisait souffrir (lol),au final je l'ai delete parce que ca a pas l'air comme ca,mais sous cette armure d'acier trempé du sang des multitudes que j'ai massacré durant toutes ces années de jeux videos,ben y'a un coeur qui bat  :^_^: 



Ca aurait été bien de fourgué ce jeu aux otaku japonais qui ruinent leurs existence a aimer des créatures fictives qui les confortent dans leur médiocrité improductive,les réveiller un peu a la réalité de la vie  :B):

----------


## Anonyme1202

Laisse dont les Otaku vivre leur vie trépidante sans y apposer ton oeil du jugement divin veux-tu !  ::ninja::

----------


## Haleks

Eh bah j'viens de finir XCOM2, War of The Chosen.

Me suis rudement fait chier sur la fin.  :tired:  C'est vraiment dommage de constater qu'ils ont pas bousculé le end game avec WoTC, c'est limite encore plus facile qu'en vanilla.
Heureusement que j'ai la grippe et du temps libre, sinon je serais passé à autre chose. :/

----------


## Nono

Tu joues en quelle difficulté ?
En commandant, j'ai senti un coup de mou à la fin, quand on a plein de gros bills avec grosses armures et grosse pétoires.

Je compte essayer deux techniques pour contrer ça :
- visiter le sanctuaire des Chosen. Je n'ai pas encore eu le cran d'essayer, mais sur ma partie précédente, j'ai du recharger pas mal de fois (je ne jouais pas en Ironman contrairement à maintenant)
- garder les Boss du DLC Alien Hunters pour la fin.

----------


## Haleks

En commander.

Pour les chosen j'ai pris mon temps - mais même eux devenaient une formalité. Il me semble que j'ai dézingués les 2 premiers avant d'avoir les power armors et les armes à plasma... Et le dernier, le sniper, c'était une promenade.
Du coup j'me dis que même en les gardant pour la fin, ils vont pas rendre la chose plus excitante.

C'est con, j'ai l'impression qu'il faudrait pas grand chose pour relever la sauce : insister sur les ennemis comme les gatekeepers qui peuvent facilement envoyer l'escouade entière à l'infirmerie, multiplier les UFOs (j'en ai eu qu'un, en début de partie, ils devraient y en avoir de plus en plus au fur et à mesure qu'on pètent des bases Advent par exemple), rajouter quelques dark events pour le end game (à la fin j'en avais 3 ou 4 qui tournaient en boucle).

En l'état, le jeu balance ses meilleures surprises dès le début, passé le mid-game, tout ce qu'il reste pour augmenter la difficulté, c'est l'apparition des nouveaux types d'ennemis - et clairement c'est pas suffisant.

EDIT : j'ai pas les autres DLC par contre.

----------


## ajcrou

Terminé Undertale (offert par Ruvo chez les généreux).

Je viens de le finir hier (enfin)..., que c'était insupportable, entre la musique, l'humour pas drôle, le mini-jeu ignoble lors des combats (recommencé un nombre impressionnant de fois), l'histoire inintéressante, les pnj irritants à chaque dialogue.  ::|: 

Heureusement qu'il est relativement court.

Immédiatement désinstallé.

Après le jeu est probablement intéressant (aux vues de son succès), mais jamais réussit à y accrocher.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Kaelis

La musique insupportable, là tu m'intrigues  ::P: 

Je suis pas un fanatique du jeu mais je retiens les boss et les musiques que j'adore.

----------


## Anonyme1202

ça dois faire plaisir de te faire des cadeau.  ::lol:: 
C'est un avis vraiment a contre courant en tout cas, tu t'attendais a quoi ?

----------


## ajcrou

> ça dois faire plaisir de te faire des cadeau. 
> C'est un avis vraiment a contre courant en tout cas, tu t'attendais a quoi ?


C'est un peu la raison pour laquelle, je me suis forcé à terminer le jeu.

Honnêtement, je n'avais pas réellement d'attente, mais vu le succès du jeu, j'étais curieux. Mais jamais réellement réussi à rentrer dedans (notamment au niveau de l'humour).

Après, je reconnais que la possibilité de pouvoir épargner dans les combats était sympathique, mais le mini-jeu à chaque fois..., je ne dois vraiment pas avoir les réflexes pour cela.
(heureusement, les puzzles n'étaient pas trop compliqués à résoudre, surtout lorsque le jeu donne la solution).





> La musique insupportable, là tu m'intrigues


Difficiles à dire, les ambiances musicales n'étaient pas forcément moches (notamment la partie dans le noyau), mais elles me donnaient mal aux oreilles..., ce qui est légèrement problématique.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est sûr, surtout que la musique est permanente.

----------


## Bobbin

> Terminé Undertale (...)
> Je viens de le finir hier (enfin)..., que c'était insupportable


Je suis triste pour toi  :Emo: 

Puisque tu parles de l'humour du jeu (et que je le trouve excellent), je suis assez curieux de savoir quels sont les jeux qui te font golerir ?

----------


## Bobbin

> C'est sûr, surtout que la musique est permanente.




C'est une drogue oké §§§

----------


## Supergounou

Ca fait maintenant 4 jours que j'ai fini *Snake Pass*, je pensais y retourner pour le 100% (me manque 2 objets dans le dernier niveau que j'ai "rushé"), mais j'arrive pas à me motiver.



Parce que si Snake Pass a beaucoup de qualités (surtout sa maniabilité super originale et fonctionnelle, dans le sens où plus on joue et plus on maitrise), malheureusement certains de ses points faibles sont difficiles à supporter et peuvent transformer le jeu en séance de torture. La caméra trop souvent aux fraises, c'est pénible, mais on fait avec. La DA générique et la musique bof bof, pareil. Les checkpoints trop éloignés et les pics de difficultés complètement absurdes? Aaaahhh, là par contre... j'ai littéralement pété les plombs sur certains obstacles, surtout dans les derniers niveaux. Genre mâchoire crispée, tout rouge, à vouloir encastrer mon pad dans le bureau, très proche du seuil ragedésinstall. J'ai tenu bon quand même, mais c'était pas simple.

Pour résumer, Snake Pass c'est un jeu très cool quand on y arrive, mais atroce quand on n'y arrive pas.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai terminé *Samorost 3* hier, moi qui disais en avoir marre des point & click, j'ai adoré. ! C'est adorablement mignon, les animations sont parfaites de même que les bruitages, il y a de petites choses à découvrir sur chaque tableau, la musique est top. La progression se fait de planètes en planètes ce qui permet de délimiter une "zone de recherche" relativement petite pour la résolution des énigmes et évite de tourner en rond trop longtemps. Les solutions à ces énigmes sont rarement absurdes et le jeu intègre un "livre des solutions" si on est bloqué : après un mini-puzzle, on peut ouvrir un livre pour voir sur la forme d'une mini-BD muette les actions qu'on doit effectuer sur un tableau. J'ai presque eu envie de l'ouvrir à chaque tableau juste pour apprécier ces dessins que je trouve vraiment réussis !

Enfin, tout se résume en deux mots finalement : Ambiance parfaite !

C'est le digne successeur des deux premiers _Samorost_ et je suis content de m'être fait violence pour le commencer !

----------


## Baalim

> C'est un peu la raison pour laquelle, je me suis forcé à terminer le jeu.
> 
> Honnêtement, je n'avais pas réellement d'attente, mais vu le succès du jeu, j'étais curieux. Mais jamais réellement réussi à rentrer dedans (notamment au niveau de l'humour).
> 
> Après, je reconnais que la possibilité de pouvoir épargner dans les combats était sympathique, mais le mini-jeu à chaque fois..., je ne dois vraiment pas avoir les réflexes pour cela.
> (heureusement, les puzzles n'étaient pas trop compliqués à résoudre, surtout lorsque le jeu donne la solution).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faudrait que je m'y remette. J'avais eu un mal fou à rentrer dedans (Mother, c'était zoli, Undertale, c'est juste inutilement moche).
il doit bien y avoir une raison pour qu'il soit aussi plébiscité.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai terminé *Samorost 3* hier, moi qui disais en avoir marre des point & click, j'ai adoré. ! C'est adorablement mignon[/url]


Exactement la raison pour laquelle j'ai vomi sur mon clavier.

----------


## Cannes

Life is Strange : DLC Farewell.

1h30 environ, très court mais je le trouve tellement plaisant cette épisode. D'ailleurs le terme Farewell c'est un 

Spoiler Alert! 


 adieu que fait Max à Chloé 

 mais aussi un adieu au joueur parce que on les verra plus jamais, ça fait bobo quand même.  :Emo: 

----

Pony Island.

Meh. J'ai bien aimé, et j'ai trouvé quelques trucs bien cool 

Spoiler Alert! 


 les faux messages Steam m'ont bien surpris, desolé PipBoy de t'avoir envoyé des messages en me demandant si tu m'en avais envoyé :° 

 mais certains puzzles sont ridiculement dur, et l'histoire casse pas trois pattes à un canard.

----------


## Supergounou

*Push* (2017)



Puzzle-game visualisation dans l'espace, pousse les boutons dans l'ordre!

Bonne pioche chez les jeux de puzzle à moins de 1€ qui se finissent en 1h30: déjà il y a une ambiance, plutôt efficace, merci ça fait du bien. Les puzzles sont très progressifs, le level design est bien fichu on reste jamais bloqué mais il faut quand même réfléchir. Vraiment sympa.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *MIND: Path to Thalamus* que m'a offert zielin via cpcgifts (il y a très longtemps). C'était quand même pas fameux comme jeu : puzzles un peu trop obscurs, histoire aussi et pas franchement intéressante pour le peu qu'on nous en explique, bugs de sous-titres... Il a manqué de terminer dans le topic des jeux laissés tombés.

----------


## Nono

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/10/9cb...d4ba146d97.jpg





> Exactement la raison pour laquelle j'ai vomi sur mon clavier.


?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Adr1ft*, en 4h.

Chouette ballade dans l'espace, le jeu est très beau, pas très difficile, mais un peu répétitif malgré sa courte durée de vie: on fait vraiment tout le temps la même chose. 4 éléments de la station à réparer un par un, avec à chaque fois le même enchaînement, seuls les lieux à parcourir changent, mais bon ça reste des morceaux de station spatiale qui se ressemblent fortement.

Heureusement qu'il ne dure que peu de temps, je n'aurais pas continuer plus sinon.

A noter que j'ai jouer au jeu sans VR, alors qu'il est fait pour, et ça doit être une sacrée claque je pense, même si ça doit bien filer la gerbe !

C'était le premier jeu de mon ABC Challenge, au suivant, Bastion !

----------


## Orkestra

> Ce week-end j'ai _binge-played_ *Treasure Adventure World* généreusement offert par Baalim.
> 20 heures, 99% de complétion, aucune idée de ce que j'ai bien pu rater pour le 100%...
> 
> C'était bien. 
> 
> Pour les points négatifs, le jeu a un petit côté amateur par moment : les animations sont un peu raides, tout comme le personnage qu'on contrôle, dont l'inertie est parfois agaçante ; la partie graphique a été bien travaillée (depuis l'original en pixels) mais est un peu trop lisse à mon goût, ce qui donne aux environnements un aspect un peu vide ; l'écriture est un peu bancale pour certaines quêtes et la B.O. est globalement oubliable.
> 
> Et malgré tout, j'ai adoré. Parce qu'une fois qu'on a pris l'habitude de l'inertie de mouvement, c'est un plaisir d'explorer cet univers. C'est extrêmement varié, certains environnements sont particulièrement réussis et la musique à laquelle on ne fait pas toujours attention a ses moments d'épiphanie durant lesquels elle colle parfaitement à l'ambiance de la zone qu'on explore. Les phases de puzzle prennent généralement le pas sur le combat, ce que je trouve plutôt chouette dans un jeu d'exploration, et les boss qui sanctionnent la fin des divers donjons sont assez variés et dans l'ensemble plutôt réussis.
> 
> ...

----------


## akaraziel

Fini *Deus Ex Mankind Divided*

C'était vraiment bien malgré une histoire qui manque d'ambition, on sent bien qu'un troisième épisode des aventures de Jensen était prévu (  ::cry::  ).
Comme je le disais sur mes premières impression, l'IA était un peu pétée par moments : soit elle m'oublie alors que je viens d'entrer par effraction dans une banque 5min plus tôt, soit elle trouve miraculeusement des traces de mon passage (comme cette foutue caméra qui voit un mur que je viens de péter dans un bureau fermé alors qu'elle n'est absolument pas au même étage. Mais dans l'ensemble j'ai pas trop eu de soucis avec ça, je me suis bien éclaté pendant une petite trentaine d'heures.  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

@Orkestra

Je suis en train d'y jouer (environ 15h de jeu) et je suis totalement en accord avec ce que tu dis, concernant le sentiment d'aventure. Le seul truc qui m'agace parfois, c'est quand le perso glisse par terre au lieu de se retourner direct, parfois en combat ça peut être assez rageant. 

Autre détail, la version gratuite était en plusieurs langues (dont le français), alors que la version payant est en anglais uniquement. Mais bon, je chipote.

----------


## Sylla

Fini *Yakuza 3*. Et...bof...enfin bof: c'est cool hein mais après le Zero et le Kiwami enchaînés, on redescend un peu d'un cran mais je ne peux pas vraiment lui reprocher.

Je l'ai fait en facile, parce que je craignais de trop galérer pour les boss en souffrant d'une maniabilité trop rigide et d'un système de combat moins plaisant que dans les deux opus pré-cités. Ca serait cependant trop facile de l'allumer pour ça, même si beaucoup de choses sont moins bien que dans les deux autres opus, c'est aussi un jeu de son époque ce qui explique les petits problèmes que j'ai ressenti. Cela dit, il y a quand même de très bonnes idées (comme les révélations) que j'ai trouvées super cool. Et l'ambiance typique des Yakuza est bien là, même si j'ai rushé le jeu en laissant de côté la plupart des substories (surtout que le jeu a planté une ou deux fois). Toute la partie 

Spoiler Alert! 


autour de l'orphelinat est très cool

 et même si c'est pas fifou point de vue gameplay (ah 

Spoiler Alert! 


les courses poursuites pour ramener une gamine à la maison

...) côté ambiance ça crée quelque chose.

On va cependant faire une petite pause de Yakuza pour éviter l'indigestion, même si j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donne avec plusieurs perso ( et le 5, trop envie de 

Spoiler Alert! 


jouer Haruka en Idol

)

----------


## Orkestra

> @Orkestra
> 
> Je suis en train d'y jouer (environ 15h de jeu) et je suis totalement en accord avec ce que tu dis, concernant le sentiment d'aventure. Le seul truc qui m'agace parfois, c'est quand le perso glisse par terre au lieu de se retourner direct, parfois en combat ça peut être assez rageant. 
> 
> Autre détail, la version gratuite était en plusieurs langues (dont le français), alors que la version payant est en anglais uniquement. Mais bon, je chipote.


Ce que tu décris c'est ce que j'appelle l'inertie du personnage et effectivement c'est parfois agaçant. Mais même si les "coups de gueule" contre la maniabilité reviennent de temps en temps, je trouve qu'on arrive assez bien à les oublier la plupart du temps.
Pour la langue, j'avoue que je joue en général en anglais donc ça ne m'a pas dérangé, mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage. l'original avait eu droit à des traductions amateures j'imagine, non ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Autre détail, la version gratuite était en plusieurs langues (dont le français), alors que la version payant est en anglais uniquement. Mais bon, je chipote.


Il me semble que c'était des fan trads, repris avec autorisation par le dev pour les incorporer en temps que patchs sur le site de téléchargement du freeware (pas testé la version GOG). J'espère perso que ça va se passer ainsi aussi pour World!

----------


## Galgu

Je viens de finir *Ys VIII : Lacrimosa of Dana* sur PlayStation 4. C'était super ! J'avais besoin d'un gros RPG et j'ai pas été déçu. 51H pour finir le jeu proprement (True Ending) en Difficile. C'était dur ce qu'il faut, jai jamais eu à m'arrêter de progresser dans l'aventure pour grind et ça c'est un énorme point positif sur le level design global du jeu. Pas trop d'aller-retour.

C'était mon 1er Ys. Durant les premières heures du jeu j'ai eu très peur concernant des clichés + un scénario trop simple ou une carte limitée mais en fait ça va même si on a vu bien mieux dans d'autres jeux.

Le seul point négatif c'est les graphismes, beaucoup trop modestes pour une PS4/PC (c'est porté de la PSVita mais ça lui permet de sortir sur switch).

Action-RPG moderne, ça fait le job qu'on lui demandait, même si de nos jours sortir 50+H c'est ambitieux. Vivement un vrai YS avec des beaux graphismes ?

----------


## Orkestra

Décidément, c'est la fête, c'est le troisième retour d'un jeu terminé que je fais sur cette page ! Cette fois-ci : *Alwa's Awakening*.

Un jeu qui se la joue _The Legend of Zelda_ puisque l'Alwa qui se réveille dans le titre, ce n'est pas l'héroïne qu'on incarne après qu'une petite vieille l'a réveillée, non, elle c'est Zoe ; Alwa c'est le nom du monde qu'on doit délivrer de l'emprise du Mal. Soit.

_Alwa's Awakening_ est donc un metroidvania-puzzle-plateformer en pixel-art, plutôt correct sans plus dans l'ensemble mais dont l'accumulation de petits défauts tend à agacer : 

L'histoire n'est qu'un prétexte (bon, vu les références, on s'en serait douté), le monde ne donne jamais vraiment l'impression d'être vaste (dommage pour un "metroidvania"), les graphismes et les environnements ne m'ont marqué ni en bien ni en mal, de même que le level-design qui, sans être mauvais, n'est pas vraiment inspiré.A cela s'ajoute le fait que notre héroïne se déplace relativement lentement : rien de choquant en temps normal, mais quand on finit par tourner en rond pour comprendre où on doit aller ensuite, ça devient un peu frustrant.Autre frustration, il faut croire que les dév' ont voulu s'inspirer de la NES jusqu'à n'utiliser que deux boutons (en plus du D-pad) : saut et attaque au corps à corps (sauf qu'en fait le jeu utilise aussi une gâchette pour faire défiler les sorts). Pour lancer un sort il faut donc appuyer sur haut + attaque ; le problème, c'est qu'on a régulièrement besoin de lancer des sorts pour progresser dans les phases de plateforme et que cette combinaison de touche peut poser problème quand le doigt glisse un peu trop du "haut" vers "haut+droite" par exemple alors qu'on est au dessus de pics mortels. Ca n'aurait pas été du luxe de pouvoir mapper le lancer de sort sur une autre touche...Dernier gros problème du jeu : les murs qu'on voit alors qu'ils n'existent pas "physiquement". Le jeu en use et en abuse au point que le chemin "normal" pour finir le jeu implique régulièrement qu'on fonce dans un mur qui nous laissera passer comme par magie. C'est une idée de design complètement con... Cacher des secrets, je veux bien (encore que... j’abandonne ma recherche d'orbes à 96/99 parce que j'imagine que les trois derniers sont derrières des murs invisibles je ne sais où...), mais le chemin normal du jeu ! J'ai passé une bonne heure sinon deux à tourner en rond parce que je n'avais pas "vu" qu'une porte était cachée derrière une cascade (opaque la cascade, ce n'est même pas comme si on devinait la porte au travers)...

Bref, pour changer j'ai établi une longue liste de reproches pour un jeu qui n'est pas si mauvais que ce que mon compte-rendu pourrait faire croire : C'est un jeu moyen-plus sur lequel on peut s'amuser, surtout si on est en manque de ce genre de jeu, mais qui affiche ponctuellement de gros défauts qui plombent le ressenti final. Je dirai un 11 ou 12/20 si je devais lui mettre une note.

----------


## Momock

Ce ne sont pas des murs invisibles, ce sont des murs qui n'en sont pas.

----------


## Orkestra

Oui, tu as raison, j'ai édité mon message  :;):

----------


## Olima

C'est marrant parce que j'ai vu la même critique quelque part, mais ça m'a pas gêné du tout. Je me rappelle pas avoir erré très longtemps pour trouver ces passages "secrets", en général en regardant la map, je les ai trouvés sans trop de mal. L'habitude de chercher les salles cachées dans isaac peut etre  ::P:  . Enfin tant pis, je l'ai bien aimé ce Alwa moi, et puis c'est court. Ca change de Dead Cells ou FTL  :Lime:

----------


## KiwiX

*Rocket League*, rang Rocketeer atteint en 1051h  :Cigare: 

On peut dire que le jeu est terminé 

Spoiler Alert! 


lolnon j'déconne, encore 2 ou 3000 heures pour être bon et on verra

.

----------


## FrousT

> *Rocket League*, rang Rocketeer atteint en 1051h


 ::O: 

GG, moi j'ai ragequit vers les 320 je crois, mais je l'aime toujours et j'y retourne régulièrement  ::wub::

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Bastion* fini ce soir, en environ 5 heures. J'ai un peu galéré sur certains passages au milieu du jeu, mais une fois le mortier débloqué, c'est beaucoup facile !
J'ai trouvé la ballade sympa mais pas mémorable non plus, j'ai pas bien compris l'histoire puisque j'ai pas réussir à lire les sous-titres pendant les phases d'action frénétiques, et la voix du vieux tout le long m'a bien saoulé au final.
Le fait de pouvoir varier les armes, capacités, potions, etc... est chouet et permet de varier le gameplay et de tenter de nouveaux. Je me suis pas trop intéressé à tous les rêves, j'ai dû en faire 2 sans idole juste pour voir, mais la course au score n'est pas mon truc.

Graphiquement c'est tout mignon et la BO est sympathique.

----------


## Kl4w

J'ai fini ce matin *Detention*. Un jeu qui comporte une grosse part de walking simulator, une grosse part d'horreur (psychologique, doit y avoir 1 jumpscare dans tout le jeu), une légère part d'énigmes/point and click (assez sympas) et un scénar tournant autour de la propagande et de l'oppression des opposants au régime Chinois dans les années 60. 

Et bien j'ai adoré. Vraiment. 
Difficile d'en dire beaucoup sans spoiler, mais ça part très vite dans le malaise total, avec plein de trucs qu'on ne comprends pas trop, mais qui donnent envie (en tout cas pour moi) d'avancer pour connaître la suite. 
Et en avançant on se rend compte que le scénar se recentre sur l'histoire du personnage principal, pour finir sur un excellent dernier chapitre où toutes les pièces du puzzle se mettent en place pour un final que j'ai trouvé extraordinairement bien amené. 
Le jeu montre au final très peu de choses, mais en insinue plein de fort belle manière, et c'est probablement la plus grande réussite du jeu et ce qui fait qu'on est en permanence dans la malaise. 

Niveau "technique", la DA est atroce (et j'ai bien failli ne pas prendre le jeu juste pour ça) mais colle au final tellement bien au propos qu'elle en vient à faire partie intégrante de la réussite du jeu à mes yeux. Tout est très rectiligne, très carré, avec peu de courbes...  

Idem pour la partie sonore, qui permet de comprendre pas mal de choses (ou tout du moins de renforcer l'impact de certains points) et qui est elle aussi une franche réussite.  

Bref, si vous aimez les jeux à ambiance, pour moi c'est un must have. Abandonnez par contre toute idée de jouer sans le son, privilégiez le casque, et un environnement le plus calme possible. 
Attention par contre, c'est court, entre 4 et 5h à vue de nez. 

Comme souvent, c'est sorti depuis des lustres ailleurs, mais je n'en avais juste jamais entendu parler avant...

----------


## Zerger

Ca a l'air chouette, mais 11euros pour du walk simulator, ca fait peu cher je trouve. J'attendrais une promo.
Mais merci pour la découverte

----------


## LaitLucratif

Par contre j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre comment on peut trouver la DA atroce ? On peut trouver les persos un peu simplistes à la rigueur, mais tout le reste c'est de l'or.  ::o:

----------


## Kl4w

> Par contre j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre comment on peut trouver la DA atroce ? On peut trouver les persos un peu simplistes à la rigueur, mais tout le reste c'est de l'or.


Bah elle est super particulière quand même, et personnellement en première approche je trouvais ça très repoussant (surtout que dans la DA j'incluais sans le dire les animations, qui sont elles aussi très raides) :D

----------


## hisvin

C'est marrant, je suis entrain d'y jouer.  ::siffle::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Far Cry Blood Dragon* et j'ai adoré le délire. A tel point que j'ai fini le jeu à 100%, ce qui est plutôt rare pour moi. J'ai pas tout fait en deux jours, ça m'aurait peut-être saoulé (répétitivité), mais par sessions un peu éparpillées, c'était génial.

----------


## KosGwo

> Terminé *Far Cry Blood Dragon* et j'ai adoré le délire. A tel point que j'ai fini le jeu à 100%, ce qui est plutôt rare pour moi. J'ai pas tout fait en deux jours, ça m'aurait peut-être saoulé (répétitivité), mais par sessions un peu éparpillées, c'était génial.


Il fait partie des jeux que j'ai oublié dans un coin... Tu m'as donné envie d'y retourner.

Quant à moi, j'ai finalement terminé ce médiocre Resident Evil R2 après moult tentatives...

----------


## Jughurta

> Terminé *Far Cry Blood Dragon* et j'ai adoré le délire. A tel point que j'ai fini le jeu à 100%, ce qui est plutôt rare pour moi. J'ai pas tout fait en deux jours, ça m'aurait peut-être saoulé (répétitivité), mais par sessions un peu éparpillées, c'était génial.


Quand j'ai dit que j'avais préféré Blood Dragon à Far Cry 3 on m'a limite jeter des pierres ici, pourtant le second degré avec les références aux films d'action des 80's avec la voix française de Swcharzy qui balance des phrases cultes j'ai adoré, après forcément ça ne parle peut-être pas aux plus jeunes.

----------


## jlm76

> J'ai fini ce matin *Detention*.


Ton avis me donne envie d'y jouer.
Par contre pas de français...
Il faut un bon niveau d'anglais pour y jouer ?

----------


## hisvin

Pour l'instant, c'est léger...Perso, j'aurais plutôt pensé au mandarin ou japonais qu'il faut connaître pour lire les différentes affiches et autres supports. Après cela n'a peut-être pas d'importance.

----------


## parpaingue

Terminé *Zwei: The Ilvard Insurrection*.
Action RPG pas prise de tête de Falcom. Niveau gameplay c'est moins action/nerveux qu'un Ys et clairement moins RPG qu'un Legend of Heroes pour comparer à leurs deux grosses séries, je le classerais plutôt en hack'n slash, c'est sympa à jouer mais pas transcendantal. Sur le reste on retrouve le charme habituel des productions Falcom avec un petit monde très vivant, des personnages sympathiques, la technique à la ramasse même pour l'époque, un ton assez léger et zéro emogoth bogosse au passé ténébreux en vue.

J'ai mis dans les 25 heures pour le finir en faisant la majeure partie des trucs optionnels. Sans être au niveau des grosses séries de Falcom ce fut sympathique.
Je le recommande aux gens qui aiment le style Falcom, par contre pour un vieux jeu le tarif de base (30 boules) est un peu élevé, je conseillerai d'attendre une promo autour des 20.

PS: j'aime beaucoup Xseed pour la localisation de ce genre de jeux mais faut vraiment qu'ils arrêtent avec leurs dubs anglais pourris. Heureusement y a un "mod" très simple pour repasser en voix VO.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Terminé *Subnautica*.  :Emo: 

C'était génial, le mélange savamment dosé entre l'exploration et la survie fait que tu ne t'ennuies jamais, même si tu passes plusieurs sessions de jeu à te fabriquer une grosse base. Le rythme s'accélère quand même pas mal à partir de la deuxième moitie (en gros quand tu découvres 

Spoiler Alert! 


le labo alien dans la rivière sous-marine

) avec de moins en moins d'endroits à explorer et découvrir au fur et à mesure que tu t'enfonces dans les profondeurs, mais ça reste magistral quand même.

Vivement le probable DLC dans le pôle arctique.  :Bave:

----------


## Ruadir

*The Evil Within 2*, terminé en 24 heures en mode survie avec l’ensemble des documents et la majorité des trophées. 

Très agréablement surpris par ce jeu, vu que je n'avais pas vraiment aimé le premier. 

Je confirme donc un gameplay plus souple, plus gratifiant tant au niveau de la maniabilité que des combats. Via ses mécaniques plutôt bien huilées, le jeu incite fortement le joueur à improviser du mieux qu'il peut avec un équipement limité mais dévastateur. Entre la furtivité plutôt réussie et accrocheuse, l'arsenal varié et la possibilité de mettre en place des pièges, il y a vraiment de quoi faire pour économiser quelques munitions salvatrices.
Néanmoins, je trouve l’équilibrage du jeu un poil punitif par moment, notamment juste avant le dernier acte avec des ennemis difficiles à tuer, couplé à un manque de munition désagréable.
En dehors de ça Castallenos est très agréable à manier mais le jeu souffre d'une caméra un peu capricieuse lors des affrontements corsés et de hitbox un peu "étranges".

Au niveau de l'ambiance et de l'histoire, le jeu souffre d'un ventre-mou des plus irritants. Les 8 premiers chapitres sont vraiment réussis tant au niveau du visuel que du level-design mais dès que le personnage de Stéfano est évacué au profit du père Théodore, j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait une grosse baisse de qualité : le nouvel antagoniste peine à surprendre et à s'imposer, la direction artistique se transforme en une sorte de style religieux/inquisition absolument pas maîtrisé, l'histoire sombre dans la facilité et la répétition, la musique se fait étonnamment discrète et le level-design devient très générique, très couloir et rempompe les anciennes zones. Après ça reste toujours très agréable à jouer mais il y a vraiment un sentiment de bâclage à certains niveaux. (Du 9 au 12-13).

Là-dessus, le jeu se rattrape sur les 3 derniers chapitres. 
Si le level-deign est toujours aussi moyen, j'ai trouvé l'intrigue plus agréable à suivre et la DA était vraiment très jolie. En plus il y a une très bonne musique et une narration qui reprend un peu du poil de la bête. En revanche, le dernier acte dénote un peu avec le reste du jeu car il est étrangement plus "contemplatif" ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire.
L'histoire reste très classique et pas spécialement très bien écrite mais les enjeux autour de la fille sont palpables et la vie brisée de Castellenos qui tente de reconstruire sa famille m'a touché. En revanche, l'arc narratif autour de Mobius, de la conquête du monde et du pouvoir du stem, j'en avais vraiment rien à faire.

Donc une très bonne surprise, certes avec des défauts agaçants dans sa deuxième partie, mais qui offre une bonne aventure plaisante à jouer et à vivre.

----------


## KaiN34

J'ai cru comprendre que depuis récemment on peut y jouer en vue FPS, t'as testé ? Ca donne quoi ?

----------


## Ruadir

Il y a un passage obligatoire en vue FPS au milieu du jeu et j'ai trouvé l’expérience si peu intéressante que je n'ai pas eu la volonté de tester en profondeur cet aspect-là.
C'était plutôt déstabilisant et pas franchement agréable avec le système de couverture du jeu.

----------


## schouffy

Le passage obligatoire est un passage avec combats proscrits, peut-être que les combats en FPS sont pas mal. J'ai pas testé et j'y crois pas du tout.

----------


## KaiN34

Je pose la question parce que le jeu pourrait m’intéresser mais en tant que FPS pas TPS.  ::|:

----------


## schouffy

Je pense que tu devrais pas perdre ton temps, c'est un jeu moyen et un TPS moyen qui ne doit sûrement pas devenir génial juste en changeant la perspective, surtout que c'est probablement mal foutu comme la plupart des FPS avec un vrai corps, et d'autant plus parce que ce jeu n'a pas été conçu pour.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Chuchel*, le dernier Amanita Design, que Supergounou m'a offert via cpcgifts. Je suis un peu déçu. Les graphismes et animations sont splendides, les musiques et bruitages aussi (bien qu'un peu fatigants par moments) et les puzzles généralement réussis et compréhensibles. Le truc, c'est qu'ils ont créé un univers complètement barré, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de lien entre les différents écrans. On dirait qu'ils ont un peu créé chaque écran au fil de leurs envies sans trop se soucier d'une cohérence. On pourrait justement me sortir l'argument de l'univers complètement barré, mais personnellement, j'aurais préféré une aventure un peu plus consistante.
J'ai passé un bon moment, mais j'espérait un peu plus. Aussi, le jeu ne dure que 2h.

Supergounou m'a offert la version avec l'artbook et la soundtrack... que je déconseille. L'artbook contient pour la plupart des pages des captures d'écrans (très jolies, mais des captures quand même) et la musique n'est pas des plus intéressantes une fois sortie du jeu.

----------


## Zerger

*Opus Magnum*, et il y a pas mal à dire dessus au final.
C'était excellent mais le jeu comporte un gros souci: il n'offre pratiquement aucun challenge hormis celui de faire mieux que ses amis Steam.
Alors au début, j'ai joué le jeu, j'optimisais au maximum mes solutions afin de décrocher la première place dans les classements.... sauf que j'ai décidé de laisser tomber vers la moitié du troisième chapitre car ce travail d'optimisation me prenait un temps monstrueux et j'avais l'impression de ne pas avancer dans le jeu.
Je me suis donc contenté d'enchainer les puzzles restants avec une solution quelconque que l'on finit forcément par obtenir puisque le jeu n'est plus ou moins qu'un gros bac à sable sans aucune limitation. Et c'est bien dommage que le jeu n'impose aucune restriction (nombre de pièces à utiliser, temps de production,etc...) car cela permettrait justement de rajouter un minimum de challenge, en plus d'être cohérent avec le scénario.
Au final, il aura fallu attendre le dernier chapitre et surtout le chapitre bonus pour que le jeu se réveille et propose des puzzles suffisamment complexes avec un challenge autre que "je vais faire mieux que mes potes".
Mais dans l'ensemble, c'était chouette et j'ai bien aimé l'histoire même si elle est franchement anecdotique  ::P: 
Et surtout, je me suis régalé en contemplant tous ces petits mécanismes mener leur danse parfaite sans aucun accro, ce jeu est un véritable générateur de gif (et c'est d'ailleurs une très bonne idée que ce soit automatiquement intégré)  :Bave: 


_Le dernier puzzle sur lequel j'ai tout donné: la tronçonneuse!!_


_Celui-là aussi m'a bien chauffé le crâne !_

----------


## Blackogg

> *Opus Magnum*, et il y a pas mal à dire dessus au final.
> C'était excellent mais le jeu comporte un gros souci: il n'offre pratiquement aucun challenge hormis celui de faire mieux que ses amis Steam.
> Alors au début, j'ai joué le jeu, j'optimisais au maximum mes solutions afin de décrocher la première place dans les classements.... sauf que j'ai décidé de laisser tomber vers la moitié du troisième chapitre car ce travail d'optimisation me prenait un temps monstrueux et j'avais l'impression de ne pas avancer dans le jeu.
> Je me suis donc contenté d'enchainer les puzzles restants avec une solution quelconque que l'on finit forcément par obtenir puisque le jeu n'est plus ou moins qu'un gros bac à sable sans aucune limitation. Et c'est bien dommage que le jeu n'impose aucune restriction (nombre de pièces à utiliser, temps de production,etc...) car cela permettrait justement de rajouter un minimum de challenge, en plus d'être cohérent avec le scénario.
> Au final, il aura fallu attendre le dernier chapitre et surtout le chapitre bonus pour que le jeu se réveille et propose des puzzles suffisamment complexes avec un challenge autre que "je vais faire mieux que mes potes".
> Mais dans l'ensemble, c'était chouette et j'ai bien aimé l'histoire même si elle est franchement anecdotique


Opus Magnus avec des contraintes et beaucoup de complexité, ça s'appelle Spacechem. Et c'est démoniaque  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, c'est ce que j'ai lu un peu partout sur le net.

Bon là, j'ai envie de passer à des jeux un peu moins prise de tête !  ::P:

----------


## Blackogg

Ah. Infinifactory alors ?  ::ninja::

----------


## wiotts

> Opus Magnus avec des contraintes et beaucoup de complexité, ça s'appelle Spacechem. Et c'est démoniaque


Je confirme, excellent jeu. Juste les challenges de fin de zone que j'apprécie moins. Justement c'est là où je suis bloqué actuellement, et vu que je n'aime pas ces challenges, j'ai du mal à me mettre dessus pour avancer dans le jeu...
Et je m'interdis de regarder des solutions...

En fait j'ai découvert ce jeu avec la sortie de Opus Magnum, et je voulais me faire les premiers de la saga avant de me le prendre !

----------


## CptProut

> Ah. Infinifactory alors ?


C'est surement le plus simple de la serie, mais celui que je préfère  ::love::

----------


## Zerger

> Ah. Infinifactory alors ?


J'hésite entre Nier (en espérant que ca passe sur mon PC), Into the Breach et Cryptark  ::P:

----------


## Maed Max

Enfin fini à 100% (ou plutôt 120%) *Batman Arkham Knight*. Et c'était vachement bien.  ::): 
Déjà pour la partie technique, le jeu tournait parfaitement sur mon PC (à part quelques micro-freezes durant les phases de vol à la fin du jeu) et les graphismes sont impressionnants.

Ensuite j'ai vu sur Steam que pas mal d'avis négatifs se concentrait sur la batmobile, mais le gameplay de cette dernière ne m'a pas dérangé (les phases sont même plutôt rigolotes sans être transcendantes) et contrairement à ce que certains affirment, on passe plus de temps à contrôler Batman que sa voiture. D'ailleurs le gameplay du chevalier noir est toujours aussi bon, avec mêmes quelques améliorations bienvenues comme les multi-éliminations et les éliminations environnementales qui accélèrent bien le rythme du jeu.
Un peu déçu malgré tout par la "vraie" fin du jeu, débloquée seulement si on finit absolument toutes les quêtes (donc tous les trophées de Nigma, un peu chiant sur la fin, j'avoue être allé sur Internet pour quelques unes), au final y a tellement peu de différence avec la fin de base que ça vaut pas forcément le coup de se forcer à tout finir.

Pour moi c'est vraiment le meilleur opus de cette saga, j'ai attendu longtemps d'avoir mon nouveau PC pour acheter le jeu à un prix décent, mais ça valait le coup d'attendre qu'ils règlent les soucis techniques.

Un petit dernier mot sur les DLC, hormis "Seasons of Infamy" qui rajoutent des quêtes sympas à l'histoire principale, j'ai trouvé les aventures additionelles beaucoup trop courtes pour être réellement intéressantes, c'en est même frustrant car certains personnages sont plutôt cool à jouer comme Red Hood. J'aurais préféré qu'ils livrent une seule aventure plus complète sur ce seul personnage.

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais bien aimé A Matter of Family (Batgirl).

Globalement j'avais passé un bon moment, même si je ne suis pas très fan du côté "techno-sérieux" de cet épisode (je préfère le côté plus magique de City, mon favori).

----------


## Maed Max

A Matter of Family est effectivement le DLC le plus long mais j'avais vraiment trop l'impression de contrôler un sous-Batman (ceci n'est pas une réflexion sexiste  ::ninja:: ). Cela dit c'est un peu vrai pour tout les autres personnages.

Et effectivement l'ambiance y est assez différente de City, qui reste meilleur mais seulement sur ce point pour moi (tout comme Asylum), le gameplay du dernier opus est un cran au-dessus.
Et j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé toutes les apparitions 

Spoiler Alert! 


du Joker dans la tête de batou

.  ::wub::

----------


## Kaelis

C'était bien ça, la surprise du chef. Surtout que tout le délire sur l'identité de l'Arkham Knight tombait direct à plat pour moi, j'étais content d'avoir un autre fil conducteur inattendu.

----------


## Blackogg

Bon et sinon au lieu de faire la propagande de Zachtronics, un petit récapitulatif de ces derniers temps :

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* : excellente expérience narrative, gameplay moyen-bof.
En détail : j'admire la volonté de Ninja Theory de détourner les codes de l'actioner AAA pour en faire une quête initiatique intimiste (c'est d'ailleurs très bien expliqué dans le petit making of fourni avec le jeu). Je vais mettre des spoilers au cas où, mais comme c'est un des arguments qui m'a vendu le jeu, ça peut valoir le coup d'y jeter un œil pour les curieux : la trame narrative est classique, vu que c'est celle du Monomythe de Campbell. Sauf qu'ici 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'aventure se passe surtout dans la tête du protagoniste.

 Et plutôt qu'en faire un gimmick rigolo, ils ont pris le sujet au sérieux en se penchant sur ce qu'un tel postulat implique quant au protagoniste : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Senua est psychotique

. Et pratiquement tous les choix de gameplay, de visuels et de sons découlent de ce postulat. Ça fonctionne très bien, et mine de rien, ça fait plaisir de voir une telle radicalité dans le design de la part d'un studio qui se donne les moyens de pondre  une grosse production.

En revanche, une telle radicalité dans le design impose aussi ses limites : ici, l'attention mise sur la narration affecte négativement le gameplay.
Premièrement, on est dans un couloir, très beau certes, mais un couloir quand même, avec ses murs invisibles et ses obstacles infranchissables sauf quand les devs l'ont décidé. C'est compréhensible vu le budget et les priorités, mais c'est dommage d'utiliser des ficèles parfois aussi grossières.
Deuxièmement, les combats. Bon, c'est amusant au début, puis ça devient lourd de faire toujours le même mouvement pour buter tout le monde (sauf 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la fin  :Bave: 

). Quelque part, c'est raccord avec certains pans de l'histoire, mais bon, ça reste pas très amusant. Mention spéciale aux boss, qui introduisent un peu de variation (du moins jusqu'à ce qu'on pige leurs gimmicks).
Troisièmement, les énigmes. Les différentes catégories sont bien vues et en rapport avec l'histoire/les personnages, mais certaines sont trop utilisées, ce qui fait qu'au bout de la 12eme recherche de symboles cachés, on se lasse.
Au final, on est plus proche du walking simulator/puzzle game gentillet (dans ses mécaniques, pas dans son atmosphère) que du jeu d'action. Même les combats finissent par être des QTE glorifiés.

Heureusement, le jeu a l'intelligence de ne pas trop s'étaler et on arrive à la fin au bout de 6h. C'est peut être déjà un peu trop long pour éviter la lassitude sur certaines mécaniques, mais ça permet de dérouler toute l'histoire souhaitée par les dévs. Et, pour peu que l'identification à l'héroïne ait fonctionné (et pour moi ça a été le cas) qu'est-ce qu'elle est prenante, cette histoire !

*Toki Tori 2+* : on va faire plus court. C'est un puzzle game en monde ouvert. On joue un piaf qui ne peut ni sauter, ni voler, seulement se déplacer, chanter, et taper son gros derrière par terre. En expérimentant, on découvre comment ces différents mouvements interagissent avec notre environnement, ce qui va nous permettre de parcourir toute la map pour sauver nos petits camarades après une dizaine d'heure d'énigmes. Lancé sans trop de conviction parce que je cherchais un jeu plus léger que Hellblade dans mon backlog, bah mine de rien j'ai été happé. Pas au point de chercher le 100%, mais c'était toujours le premier jeu que je lançais dans la soirée (aux dépends du suivant dans ce post d'ailleurs).
Cependant ne vous laissez pas attendrir par son ambiance toute colorée et ses musiques niaises, il n'est pas aussi enfantin qu'il en a l'air.


*Prey*. C'est bô, c'est grand, c'est malin. Ça n'a rien à voir avec le Prey original, et tout à voir avec un System Shock. 
Les premières heures sont un must en termes d'immersion, d'ambiance oppressante-mais-pas-trop (on est plus dans l'étrange que dans l'horreur, donc je peux y jouer  ::ninja:: ). La séquence d'intro donne le ton, et le jeu arrive à s'y tenir pendant toute la durée (une petite 20aine d'heures ici, mais j'ai pris mon temps pour tout visiter).
Level design au poil (c'est du Arkane), arsenal et pouvoirs bien vus, le jeu fait tout pour encourager une diversité d'approches dans chaque situation, mais ne pénalise pas non plus trop celui qui veut tout faire de la même manière (moi et mon fusil à pompe upgradé à fond l'en remercions). Certes, quand on se rend compte qu'il existe toujours au moins 3 façons pour rentrer dans chaque pièce un minimum importante, on remet un peu en question les compétences des architectes de la station, puis on admire les level designers qui intègrent tout ça de manière organique dans le décor.

Petit bémol, le design des ennemis. Alors ok c'est cohérent avec l'histoire (et les mimics sont l'exemple parfait d'une idée toute bête mais diablement efficace), mais entre blob quadrupède, blob humanoïde et blob volant, chacun dans des variations feu/foudre/psy, c'est clairement pas le point fort du jeu.
Et puis, cette première sortie dans l'espace  ::wub:: . J'en ai encore des frissons.

----------


## Nono

> *Toki Tori 2+* 
> Cependant ne vous laissez pas attendrir par son ambiance toute colorée et ses musiques niaises, il n'est pas aussi enfantin qu'il en a l'air.


J'ai testé le 1 vite fait, et je me suis rendu compte que les puzzle n'étaient pas du tout évidents. Ça s'est vite corsé en tout cas. Moi qui cherchais un jeu d'énigme pour mon bambin, j'ai vite laissé tomber.

----------


## Supergounou

J'avais trouvé le 2 bien mieux, déjà le monde "ouvert" c'est cool ce n'est pas qu'un enchainement de puzzles, mais surtout les énigmes sont bien mieux calibrées. Ça reste un peu corsé, mais c'est faisable, alors que le 1...

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini *Mad Max* y'a qques temps, c'est vraiment un open world basique et médiocre mais je l'ai néanmoins parcouru avec plaisir (sauf quelques passages assez frustrants) car je n'en demandais pas plus.
L'histoire attend la dernière partie pour enfin se montrer intéressante, avec des enjeux et des choix de narration assez couillus et rares dans le jeu vidéo (mais pas dans Mad Max :x) qui m'ont impressionné. Dommage qu'il faille attendre les dernières heures de jeu pour ça.
Sinon bon, la technique et la DA des bagnoles, des panoramas,..  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

*Mirror's Edge 2* (2016) 

Parkour en première personne. Et c'était pas ouf.

Histoire, cinématiques, mise en scène, dialogues, tout l'enrobage est digne d'un blockbuster hollywoodien, c'est complètement bas du front et sans aucun intérêt. J'en attendais pas moins d'un gros jeu d'éditeur cependant.

Ce qui m'emmerde plus, c'est que le jeu ne cesse de répéter au joueur "t'es libre d'aller partout, de choisir ton chemin et de parcourir l'open world à ta manière" alors qu'en fait c'est blindé de murs invisibles, et que si on ne fait pas ce que le jeu veut qu'on fasse, c'est soit la mort, soit le glitch. Le level design des missions est vraiment mauvais aussi, ce qui est étonnant puisque pour moi c'était la force du 1.

D'autant dommage que le jeu est assez grisant lors des courses, les sensations étant très correctes.

----------


## FrousT

> Ah. Infinifactory alors ?


 ::wub::

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai fini *Shardlight*, point and click dans un univers post-apocalyptique.



J'ai bien aimé, il y a une qualité minimale chez Wadjet Eye Games qui suffit à me combler à chaque fois : personnages séduisants et bien écrits, robe pixelisée mais très chiadée et doublages d'excellente qualité. Un régal pour les yeux et les oreilles, le jeu est sacrément séduisant.

Il y a visiblement une rumeur autour de ce jeu concernant une fin décevante et qui plomberait le truc, j'avoue que j'ai pas compris. Je reconnais qu'elle est expéditive (un gros choix moral qui arrive rapidement pendant l'épilogue) mais ça ne m'a pas déçu. Surtout que le scénario a plusieurs branches très intéressantes qui ne sont pas laissées en plan.

L'univers est très bien fichu d'ailleurs, pour faire simple il s'agit d'un pays ravagé par la bombe nucléaire où le peuple souffre d'une maladie pulmonaire (le "Green Lung") et est dirigé par une aristocratie costumée qui agite des vaccins pour motiver les troupes. Il y est question de survie, de croyance et de pouvoir. Ceux qui aiment ces thèmes ne seront pas déçus à mon avis, c'est bien traité et ça évite le manichéisme (la scène typique du méchant qui explique pourquoi il agit ainsi se tient très bien par exemple, "un grand mal pour un énorme bien").

Les fanatiques des énigmes n'y trouveront pas leur compte, ça reste très simple dans l'ensemble. 6 heures suffiront pour en venir à bout.

Pour faire court : point and click très "confortable" grâce à ses nombreux charmes et à un défi peu relevé. Je le conseille, surtout pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas tâté du point and click depuis longtemps. Pour les fans des jeux Wadjet Eye, c'est digne de leur catalogue faut y aller  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Windows 10. Magnifique écran bleu pour cette première partie. J'ai bien apprécié la balade mais, de toute évidence, mon armure en ssd était un peu faiblarde.

Vivement le new game+

----------


## azruqh

> Windows 10. Magnifique écran bleu pour cette première partie. J'ai bien apprécié la balade mais, de toute évidence, mon armure en ssd était un peu faiblarde.
> 
> Vivement le new game+


Ce coup-ci, j'ai pas de sauvegarde à t'envoyer...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ammoodytes

Fini *Nier Automata* il y a 2 ou 3 jours. Je me suis laissé le temps de digérer. J'avais donné un avis  ici quand j'ai commencé à y jouer.
Les défauts qui m'ont sauté aux yeux n'ont hélas pas disparus, mais je sais aussi que c'est parce que je ne suis pas très sensible à cette esthétique japonisante. Je peux même vous avouer que les musiques m'ont gavé  ::unsure:: .
Ce jeu ça a été une sorte de montagnes russes émotionnelles : souvent j'ai été enthousiasmé par l'avancement de l'histoire, pour retomber 2 minutes après à cause des petits détails pénibles dont le jeu est parsemé. On sort par exemple d'un combat supposé hyper important qui défigure la carte, et peu après je retombe sur une quête fedex qui me sort complètement de l'urgence (un peu comme ces MMO où un ultra-vilain menace l'humanité, pendant qu'un PNJ te demande d'aller arroser ses champs ou ramasser des racines). Ensuite l'histoire des différentes fin, mèèèh  ::|: ... On plante un écran de générique pour faire style c'est fini à peine à la moitié de l'histoire, je comprends pas la manœuvre. Les gens normaux appellent ça des chapitres. Et puis en globalité ce ne sont pas différentes fins mais 

Spoiler Alert! 


différents points de vue des protagonistes.

. Ou alors on peut renommer toutes les morts différentes dans un jeu comme des fins alternatives.

Cela dit impossible de ne pas voir toute la poésie de ce titre, et malgré ce que semble vouloir dire ce que j'ai écrit j'étais content d'avoir joué à ce jeu. Il ne mérite clairement pas la hype dont il a été victime mais il a son style c'est indéniable. Les combats sont vraiment sympas une fois qu'on s'est approprié les contrôles, même si parfois c'est peu lisibles. Le piratage m'a gonflé au début, mais là aussi en prenant le pli ça devient vite marrant (à part quelques petites frustrations sur la fin, mais je les ai déjà oubliées).

Une partie de ma déception est due à la hype (j'avais relu le test de Pipo avant de l'acheter en solde, alors que je connais sa propension à s'enthousiasmer un peu trop vite), mais j'ai passé un bon moment.

----------


## ShotMaster

> Fini *Nier Automata* il y a 2 ou 3 jours. Je me suis laissé le temps de digérer. J'avais donné un avis  ici quand j'ai commencé à y jouer.
> Les défauts qui m'ont sauté aux yeux n'ont hélas pas disparus, mais je sais aussi que c'est parce que je ne suis pas très sensible à cette esthétique japonisante. Je peux même vous avouer que les musiques m'ont gavé .
> Ce jeu ça a été une sorte de montagnes russes émotionnelles : souvent j'ai été enthousiasmé par l'avancement de l'histoire, pour retomber 2 minutes après à cause des petits détails pénibles dont le jeu est parsemé. On sort par exemple d'un combat supposé hyper important qui défigure la carte, et peu après je retombe sur une quête fedex qui me sort complètement de l'urgence (un peu comme ces MMO où un ultra-vilain menace l'humanité, pendant qu'un PNJ te demande d'aller arroser ses champs ou ramasser des racines). Ensuite l'histoire des différentes fin, mèèèh ... On plante un écran de générique pour faire style c'est fini à peine à la moitié de l'histoire, je comprends pas la manœuvre. Les gens normaux appellent ça des chapitres. Et puis en globalité ce ne sont pas différentes fins mais 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> différents points de vue des protagonistes.
> 
> ...


Le Run C c'est pas juste la même histoire d'un point de vue différent hein.

----------


## Illynir

Si il est Hypé depuis plus d'un an c'est qu'il le mérite, tu peux ne pas apprécier ou ne l'aimer que moyennement ça n’enlève pas le fait que beaucoup l'ont adoré et qu'en aucun cas le fait que toi tu ne l'aimes pas décrédibilise complétement la hype qu'il a généré.

Et effectivement la run C,D et E sont complétement différentes.

----------


## Ammoodytes

J'aurais dû être moins péremptoire en indiquant qu'il ne méritait pas la hype _à mon avis_, c'est vrai. J'imagine qu'on la comprend moins dès l'instant où on est moins sensible à la direction artistique et au déroulé des chapitres. Bon, c'est pas comme si mon avis influençait qui que ce soit, ou alors je me suis trompé de topic : je ne fais que retranscrire ce que j'ai ressenti après avoir fini le jeu. Quant aux runs différents, oui certains le sont mais encore une fois j'ai du mal à dire qu'en les entamant on choisit une fin alternative : j'ai plus l'impression qu'on poursuit l'histoire. Les premières "fins" n'en sont pas, en gros.
Je le répète j'étais content d'y avoir jouer, déjà rien que pour savoir ce qu'il y avait de spécial. Je ne voulais vexer personne  :^_^: .

----------


## Baynie

> J'aurais dû être moins péremptoire en indiquant qu'il ne méritait pas la hype _à mon avis_, c'est vrai. J'imagine qu'on la comprend moins dès l'instant où on est moins sensible à la direction artistique et au déroulé des chapitres. Bon, c'est pas comme si mon avis influençait qui que ce soit, ou alors je me suis trompé de topic : je ne fais que retranscrire ce que j'ai ressenti après avoir fini le jeu. Quant aux runs différents, oui certains le sont mais encore une fois j'ai du mal à dire qu'en les entamant on choisit une fin alternative : j'ai plus l'impression qu'on poursuit l'histoire. Les premières "fins" n'en sont pas, en gros.
> Je le répète j'étais content d'y avoir jouer, déjà rien que pour savoir ce qu'il y avait de spécial. Je ne voulais vexer personne .


J'ai jamais joué au jeu. Faut recommencer depuis le début à chaque fois? Ou les rubriques suivantes débutent tout de suite après les crédits et c'est de nouveaux niveaux ?

----------


## ShotMaster

La B tu reprends depuis le début. Les autres sont après.

----------


## Illynir

> J'aurais dû être moins péremptoire en indiquant qu'il ne méritait pas la hype _à mon avis_, c'est vrai. J'imagine qu'on la comprend moins dès l'instant où on est moins sensible à la direction artistique et au déroulé des chapitres. Bon, c'est pas comme si mon avis influençait qui que ce soit, ou alors je me suis trompé de topic : je ne fais que retranscrire ce que j'ai ressenti après avoir fini le jeu. Quant aux runs différents, oui certains le sont mais encore une fois j'ai du mal à dire qu'en les entamant on choisit une fin alternative : j'ai plus l'impression qu'on poursuit l'histoire. Les premières "fins" n'en sont pas, en gros.
> Je le répète j'étais content d'y avoir jouer, déjà rien que pour savoir ce qu'il y avait de spécial. Je ne voulais vexer personne .


Ah non non, tu as le droit d'avoir ton avis et d'être critique sur le jeu, encore heureux. Après tout le jeu n'est clairement pas exempt de défaut et même moi qui suis un fanboy le sait très bien. C'est juste que je vois de plus en plus souvent passer des commentaires du style: "ce jeu est surestimé", "il ne mérite pas sa hype" et ce genre de chose et pas que sur Nier Automata d'ailleurs. Comme si leurs avis étaient des vérités universelles... Donc effectivement ça a tendance à m'agacer quelque peu au bout d'un moment. J'avais surement trop pris de café aussi pour réagir aussi impulsivement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

*Final Fantasy XV*

J'ai fini l'histoire principale en une 50aine d'heures au niveau 70, le jeu est vraiment excellent. Et pour moi, c'est le meilleur de ceux que j'ai pu faire (bon le dernier que j'ai fini c'est le 9 et j'ai jamais réussi à finir le 10, ni le 13 car je les trouvais bien chiant).

Là, le gameplay est chouette même si difficile à appréhender au début, j'ai réussi à avoir un game over dans la première heure du jeu. L'histoire est plutôt plaisante et se laisse suivre vraiment bien. Maintenant, je vais attaquer les DLC d'histoire des persos secondaire et surement testé les trois boss "ultimes" que j'ai réussi à trouver.

----------


## Baalim

> *Final Fantasy XV*
> 
> J'ai fini l'histoire principale en une 50aine d'heures au niveau 70, le jeu est vraiment excellent. *Et pour moi, c'est le meilleur de ceux que j'ai pu faire* (bon le dernier que j'ai fini c'est le 9 et j'ai jamais réussi à finir le 10, ni le 13 car je les trouvais bien chiant).
> 
> Là, le gameplay est chouette même si difficile à appréhender au début, j'ai réussi à avoir un game over dans la première heure du jeu. L'histoire est plutôt plaisante et se laisse suivre vraiment bien. Maintenant, je vais attaquer les DLC d'histoire des persos secondaire et surement testé les trois boss "ultimes" que j'ai réussi à trouver.


Sérieusement  ::O: 
J'ai trouvé que c'était une énorme purge. Ça fait deux fois que j'essaye de m'y mettre... en vain.

----------


## Momock

Tous les FF sont des énormes purges, alors ça ne me surprend pas qu'on puisse préférer ce machin aux FF plus "classiques".

----------


## Clydopathe

> Sérieusement 
> J,'ai trouvé que c'était une énorme purge. Ça fait deux fois que j'essaye de m'y mettre... en vain.


J'avais fait le 7,8,9 à leur époque de sortie et j'avais beaucoup aimé, mais actuellement, leur gameplay trop rigide m'empêche clairement d'y rejouer. C'est quoi qui te bloque? Ici tout est fluide et leur truc vraiment chiant, c'est toutes ces quête Fedex, mais pour le reste c'est tout simplement très bon (après, je suis surement bon public pour ce jeu).

----------


## Zlika

Les trophées (ici de *Dark Souls 3*) sont les concours de raclette du gaming, mais à la faveur d’un rejouage en mode caster, je suis content de l’avoir choppé.

----------


## Baalim

Je viens de terminer l'épisode 1 de *The Council*, jeu du jeune studio big Bad wolf :

The Council est un titre étonnant dont le premier épisode, récemment sorti, souffle hélas un peu trop le chaud et le froid.
Inutile de vous faire le pitch du jeu mais, en deux mots, vous vous retrouvez invité à un étrange diner dans un manoir à l'écart du reste du monde et en très illustre compagnie. Que font ici les convives, quelles sont leurs motivations, leurs liens antérieurs etc ? Votre rôle sera de le découvrir.

Le jeu ressemble donc à un curieux croisement entre le jeu de plateau cluedo, un jeu d'aventure telltale et un RPG dans lequel il vous faudra percez les secrets des uns et des autres sans trop dévoiler vos propres motivations sur lesquelles je ne m'étendrais pas.

Contrairement à un jeu telltale, le déplacement au sein du manoir est assez libre, quoique rythmé par la survenance d'évènements bien précis. En revanche, tout comme dans les jeux telltale, vous serez amené à faire des choix bien précis et un timer vous mettra constamment la pression lors de confrontations avec certains des autres invités.

Du RPG, le jeu reprendra l'idée d'un arbre de compétences qui vous permettra de briller en société par votre connaissance de l'étiquette, de la géopolitique ou encore des arts ou de la science. Bien évidemment, il y aura des choix à faire et vous raterez de multiples opportunités du fait de vos connaissances limitées.

Bref, de très bonnes idées et une sacrée ambiance (imaginez un 18ème siècle légèrement steampunk) que certains défauts de réalisation viennent un peu gâcher.

Outre une impression d'uncanny vally assez marquée avec des personnages visuellement très très soignés mais parfois assez raides ou dotés d'expressions faciales étranges (non, pas autant que dans Mass effect andromeda), le moteur semble pas mal à l'agonie dans certains lieux du manoir. Etrangement, le compteur de FPS de steam semble m'afficher un nombre d'image très supérieur à celui ressenti.

L’aliasing est parfois TRES prononcé alors que les options graphiques (assez bien cachées, par ailleurs) sont assez limitées. En dernier lieu, Mesdames et Messieurs les développeurs, peut-être faudrait-il se calmer légèrement sur les dorures.

Je formulerai un dernier reproche concernant les doublages. Certaines voix et certains accents sonnent parfois un peu étrangement. Je conçois que le personnage principal ait un léger accent français mais le contraste avec l’accent particulièrement hardcore d’un autre protagoniste français fait un peu mal aux oreilles.

Au final, je recommande néanmoins largement ce premier épisode en espérant que les défauts techniques seront au moins partiellement corrigés à l’avenir et que les prochains opus s’enchaîneront assez rapidement.

----------


## Baynie

> Les trophées (ici de Dark Souls 3) *sont les concours de raclette* du gaming, mais à la faveur d’un rejouage en mode caster, je suis content de l’avoir choppé.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/24/fba...23fa6bcc7f.jpg


Kézako?

----------


## Zlika

Les concours genre "le plus gros mangeur de saucisson" ou "avaler le plus de pot de Nutella en 3 minutes". Certains suivent assez bien la courbe d’exploration du jeu mais d’autres c’est du grind bête et méchant ou des exploits quasi-impossibles.

----------


## Orkestra

Retours rapides sur trois jeux terminés récemment :

*Reigns* : Bof... J'y ai passé quatre heures, j'ai trouvé les deux premières vraiment plaisantes et les deux suivantes assez pénibles. Passé un certain moment les objectifs du jeu ne sont plus assez clairs et le fait de régner le plus longtemps possible n'était pas assez stimulant pour moi. Je suis allé chercher un guide pour voir comment arriver à la vraie fin mais le "chemin" à suivre était vraiment trop tordu et dépendant d'évènements aléatoires. Je ne suis pas passé loin pourtant, mais je me contenterai au final de la "mauvaise" fin. 
_Reigns_ est un jeu dont je n'attendais pas grand chose, qui a su m'amuser quelques heures avec son concept de "Tinder du jeu de rôle" mais qui s'essouffle trop vite à mon goût. Dommage. 
*Ossuary* : Bonne surprise cette fois pour ce jeu qui a du traînait dans mon backlog depuis trois siècles environ... Il s'agit d'un jeu narratif relativement court (4 heures pour moi) dans lequel on incarne un personnage qui arrive en Enfer et va découvrir différentes factions qui ont chacune leur petite idée de comment faire de l'Enfer un lieu meilleur.
Au fur et à mesure que l'on avance, on découvrira les sept péchés capitaux que l'on pourra utiliser pour influencer nos dialogues avec les différents PNJ (que dit-il s'il est possédé par la Colère ? par l'Envie ? etc.) et débloquer de nouveaux dialogues et en découvrir un peu plus sur l'univers dans lequel on évolue.
Le jeu ne paye à priori pas de mine visuellement mais le style graphique correspond vraiment bien à l'ambiance générale du jeu qui est, elle, sublimée par les différents bruitages et accompagnements sonores du jeu. On est rapidement emporté par cette atmosphère et on prend plaisir à découvrir cet univers particulier.
*Aragami* : Avant _Aragami_, les seuls jeux d'infiltration auxquels j'avais joué étaient les trois premiers _Metal Gear Solid_ qui sont pour moi des références, aussi bien pour ce qui est du scénario (qui en fait des tonnes et ne se prend jamais au sérieux mais qui est pour moi un régal) que pour ce qui est du gameplay.
Pour ce qui est du scénario, il faut bien dire qu'_Aragami_ n'est pas un modèle du genre : l'histoire est assez convenue, sans réel rebondissement, et on voit venir la fin gros comme une maison. Ceci dit, j'ai apprécié la découverte de cet univers féodal japonisant auquel les graphismes en cell-shading rendent très bien hommage malgré leur relative simplicité.
Pour ce qui est du gameplay : le fait de ne pas avoir de radar rend la progression à priori un peu plus compliquée que dans un _MGS_, d'autant que la caméra étant relativement proche de notre avatar, il est parfois difficile de se rendre compte de ce que le jeu nous réserve comme surprise derrière un obstacle. Assez frustrant au début, donc, et puis on se rend compte que le jeu est tout de même plutôt permissif : on ne peut pas dire que les ennemis voient très loin devant eux, et les différents pouvoirs que l'on débloque à mesure que l'on avance dans le jeu permettent de se tirer sans trop de mal des différentes situations que l'on rencontre.
Ces pouvoirs sont d'ailleurs assez funs à utiliser et permettent de retraverser assez rapidement un niveau une fois qu'on a passé la phase de "reconnaissance" qui implique un petit côté _die & retry_ avant d'avoir bien compris les différentes routines des gardes.
Ceux qui tomberont amoureux du jeu pourront prolonger le plaisir en augmentant la difficulté et en essayant d'obtenir le meilleur rang pour chaque chapitre. Pour ma part, je me contenterai de mon premier run qui m'aura laissé d'_Aragami_ le souvenir d'un chouette jeu sans prise de tête.

----------


## Kyotenshi

> Je viens de terminer l'épisode 1 de *The Council*, jeu du jeune studio big Bad wolf :
> 
> Le jeu ressemble donc à un curieux croisement entre le jeu de plateau cluedo, un jeu d'aventure telltale et un RPG dans lequel il vous faudra percez les secrets des uns et des autres sans trop dévoiler vos propres motivations sur lesquelles je ne m'étendrais pas.
> *[...]*
> Je formulerai un dernier reproche concernant les doublages. Certaines voix et certains accents sonnent parfois un peu étrangement. Je conçois que le personnage principal ait un léger accent français mais le contraste avec l’accent particulièrement hardcore d’un autre protagoniste français fait un peu mal aux oreilles.
> 
> Au final, je recommande néanmoins largement ce premier épisode en espérant que les défauts techniques seront au moins partiellement corrigés à l’avenir et que les prochains opus s’enchaîneront assez rapidement.


J'ai également terminé l'épisode cet après-midi. J'ai beaucoup accroché à l'ambiance et aux personnages. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Concernant le reproche que tu fais au fameux personnage, c'est cohérent avec l'Histoire à ce que j'ai pu lire ça et là. Après, j'avoue que j'avais une vision moins "négative" du personnage, il manque beaucoup de prestance comparé à Washington, pour ne citer que lui.



Ce qui est intéressant avec ce type de jeu, c'est que ça me donne envie de m'instruire. J'ai passé plus de 2 heures après avoir terminé le jeu à en apprendre plus sur les personnages. Et le travail fait par l'équipe sur le jeu est assez remarquable (à première vue, j'ai pas encore tout épluché  ::P:  ).

J'attends de voir la suite, car on sait pas trop où va aller le jeu encore... Mais j'ai hâte en tout cas !  Puis c'est un jeu français, cocorico ! 

Je confirme que ça tourne bizarrement par contre (i7-4790/GTX980Ti/16Gb Ram). Y a de grosses chutes de framerate que le compteur de FPS ne relève pas systématiquement (mais quand il le fait, ça chute de 60 à 20FPS).

----------


## Zerger

Hourra! J'ai buté le *Cryptark*  ::lol:: 

Un assaut épique qui a pratiquement duré une trentaine de minutes. Au début, on est submergé par les ennemis et on se dit que c'est tout bonnement impossible. Puis on parvient à faire un peu de ménage, on désactive les systèmes un par un. Bientôt, le vaisseau n'offre pratiquement plus aucune résistance mais on reste méfiant car on commence à être à court de munition et de vie. La tension monte !
Bref, un excellent jeu et je n'ai qu'une hâte, dépenser tous mes artefacts pour tester les autres armures de combat  :Bave:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini deux jeux plutôt narratifs, un bon et un bof.

Le bon, c'est *Ghost Trick* sur DS. 
Jeu d'aventure/puzzle où l'on incarne un fantôme qui va hanter divers objets dans chaque chapitre pour en général sauver quelqu'un qui fait avancer l'intrigue. Le déroulement de chaque niveau fait très machine de Rube Goldberg à enclencher, d'ailleurs on voit clairement à certains moments que ça a fortement inspiré les devs. Ça peut parfois être un poil frustrant quand on ne voit pas comment avancer dans un puzzle puis qu'on réalise qu'il faut un timing précis pour certains trucs. Heureusement on peut remonter le temps à volonté mais se retrouver à bloquer à cause d'une connerie qu'on a raté sur un bout de l'écran peut faire rager.

Techniquement malgré la basse résolution le jeu pue la classe grâce à ses animations formidables et une personnalité marquée. Les personnages sont tous très marqués et globalement réussis, avec un côté délibérément too much et comique qui donne une bonne dose de charme à l'ensemble et le rend plus léger, sinon au vu du scénario ça aurait pu assez vite finir dans le sinistre.
Le scénario, du policier à tendance paranormale (surprise ::ninja:: ), est bien foutu, tout se déroule sur une nuit, y a une bonne tension, l'intrigue tient bien en haleine jusqu'au bout avec un certain nombre de twists plutôt satisfaisants.
Mais attention pour les allergiques aux dialogues, ça parle beaucoup.

Bref, du franchement bon, si vous aimez un bon scénario dans vos puzzles ou l'inverse mangez-en. Ou si vous aimez les Phoenix Wright aussi, je crois que c'est du même bonhomme.

Le bof, c'est *Oxenfree* (merci la "promo" gratos sur GoG).
La présentation est correcte, l'ambiance plutôt bien foutue, le scénario pas très original mais tout à fait correct, c'est ben bof en fait quoi... Un bof de la moyennitude. Pas mauvais, pas désagréable à parcourir mais ben c'est tout. Parce qu'il manque un jeu dans l'affaire, on est au niveau d'interactivité d'un VN sans en avoir la profondeur d'écriture (je parle des bons VN hein avant que vous ne débouliez avec les trucs moeboobs/weaboo friendly cheapos  :ouaiouai: ). Il manque un truc, je sais pas, typiquement des puzzles ou de l'exploration, mais là le joueur est vraiment trop passif sans que ça ne se justifie ou soit compensé par ailleurs. Littéralement, "appuyer sur avant et A" pour gagner. C'est dommage, avec la bonne ambiance y avait moyen de faire un truc bien plus sympa, mais je retiendrai juste un léger ennui clairement dû à un manque d'implication.

Protip si vous comptez le faire: prévoyez-vous un joli créneau (3 heures) pour le faire en une seule séance, je pense que ça gagnera vraiment sur l'efficacité finale, parce que le retour (juste le lendemain pourtant) fut difficile, je n'étais plus du tout dedans au début et j'ai dû me retaper un bout du jeu (checkpoints en carton inside) ce qui n'aide pas.

Gros point noir tout de même: comment dans un jeu où on ne fait quasi rien (bouger lentement, activer un point interactif, choisir une option de dialogue, c'est tout) on peut autant rater l'interface  :Facepalm: 
Les points interactifs sont marqués à l'écran mais on ne sait pas trop en appuyant dessus si on a validé un truc ou pas, y a pas de feedback, c'est "mou", comme les déplacements d'ailleurs.
Puis surtout, le timing des choix dans 3/4 des dialogues est vraiment étrange. En gros si on veut répondre, il faut interrompre les gens sinon les choix disparaissent. Voire les persos se plaignent qu'on ne répond pas alors qu'on voulait juste les laisser finir leur phrase  :tired:  Alex serait bien pénible dans la vraie vie, enfin ça dépend des gens mais en général quand je discute je laisse mon interlocuteur finir ses phrases tout de même, là faut surtout pas.

----------


## LaitLucratif

*Ghost of a Tale* : p'tain cette pépite... Ce jeu me fait retrouver des sensations de nostalgie de ouf, j'en ai eu vraiment des frissons partout pendant tout le jeu. Une sensation très particulière qui me renvoi à mon enfance et que je retrouve dans extrêmement peu d’œuvres (tout art confondu), je sais toujours pas mettre le doigt sur quels souvenirs ça déclenche précisément mais c'est fou. L'histoire, les personnages, leur façon de s'exprimer, la DA sublime, les musiques, tout. C'est super personnel comme retour sur le jeu mais... pfiou, merci, ça m'a fait du bien. J'ai pris un plaisir immense à décortiquer tout le jeu, le lore, regarder le moindre détail, j'ai rarement la foi de faire du 100% mais là c'est tellement envoûtant que ça me semblait naturel de le faire. Le sentiment de découverte et d'exploration de tout un univers est tellement parfait.
Si je mets un peu de côté les sentiments, reste quand même quelques défauts : le système d'infiltration peut être trop old school (mais comme au final c'est pas un jeu d'infiltration, bon), l'absence de cut-scenes (au moins pendant les scènes marquantes ça aurait très appréciable), quelques bugs (quasiment tous corrigés avec le patch de cette semaine), des soucis de finition à droite à gauche. Mais c'est risible vu l'excellent moment que j'ai passé sur ce jeu.
Steam m'indique 17h de jeu, sachant que j'ai débloqué tous les succès (sauf ceux plutôt destinés à un NG+ genre ne pas se faire griller etc.)

----------


## ds108j

Quelques années après la guerre, j'ai fini hier soir :
*Dust An Elysian Tail*
Il était depuis pas mal de temps sur ma TODO List, et au final, grand bien m'a pris de m'y lancer !
J'ai vraiment apprécié, seul petit bémol sur les boss. Une fois que je me suis mis à utiliser cette technique : saut => Bouton Y + éclairs et allers retours du stick gauche - droite juste au dessus des ennemis (ou du boss), ils ne pouvaient quasiment plus rien faire. Surtout avec les équipements qui à la fin doublent les dégâts infligés par Fidget. Tout est devenu "trop" facile (j'étais en normal)
Mais je me suis tout de même régalé.

----------


## dieuvomi

*Deus Ex*, le premier. Bon, inutile de préciser que c'est bien? C'est la première fois que j'arrive au bout depuis que je l'ai eu gratos dans PC Jeux. J'ai tenté d'enchaîner avec *Invisible War* et purée l'interface, le level design... Ça oscille entre la gerbe et le pas top.

----------


## Sorkar

Touche pas a cette merde, desinstalle avant que ca te souille rapidement tes souvenirs du 1 et passe a Human Revolution  :;):

----------


## dieuvomi

> Touche pas a cette merde, desinstalle avant que ca te souille rapidement tes souvenirs du 1 et passe a Human Revolution


J'ai fait dans l'ordre chronologique, du coup j'ai fini Human Revolution et Mankind Divided avant d'attaquer le premier. C'est pas hyper malin mais en fait le premier tient tellement la route niveau level design, scénar et ambiance que ça va. Les contrôles paraissent un peu étranges aujourd'hui et le coté RPG est plus développé donc c'est plus lent mais au final c'est celui que j'ai préféré.

Mankind Divided, c'est moi ou il est moins bien que Human Revolution? Je l'ai trouvé moins ambitieux et le contexte essaye de s'aventurer assez maladroitement et naïvement dans la politique d'aujourd'hui, je sais pas ça m'a pas vraiment passionné. Les quêtes secondaires sont vachement bien. Mieux que celles de Human Revolution. Par contre l'optimisation, au secours.

----------


## schouffy

Le scénar de Invisible War est pas mal, si ça peut t'aider à t'accrocher. C'est vrai que le jeu est vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## dieuvomi

Ouais je suis parti dans l'idée de le faire pour le scénar mais j'ai du mal à accrocher au début du jeu façon couloir scripté avec des chargements partout et l'interface qui m'empêche de voir quoi que ce soit dés que quelqu'un me parle et qui a une ergonomie à gerber. Pour le coup ça fait vraiment jeu console qui a mal vieilli, ce qui la fout mal pour un Deus Ex.

J'hésite entre y jouer et lire le scénario en fait.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le scénar de Invisible War est pas mal, si ça peut t'aider à t'accrocher. C'est vrai que le jeu est vraiment pas terrible.


C'est Deus Ex en version neuneu pour le level-design.
PAr contre oui l'histoire et l'univers sont franchement pas mal, c'est ce qui sauve le jeu pour peu qu'on accepte de ne pas jouer à un Deus Ex en terme de gameplay  ::ninja::

----------


## KaiN34

Wé le seul élément de gameplay "positif" dont je me rappelle c'est le choix à faire entre installer un neuromod normal ou un neuromod de contrebande.

----------


## hisvin

*Detention* qui est plus un roman interactif qu'autre chose (comme tous les jeux d'aventure.  ::trollface::  ). Je n'ai pas trouvé le jeu super horrifique mais il est intéressant vu le thème abordé. 
"Mauvaise" fin par contre...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Wé le seul élément de gameplay "positif" dont je me rappelle c'est le choix à faire entre installer un neuromod normal ou un neuromod de contrebande.


Beh le problème c'est que le gameplay en lui-même ne change pas fondamentalement. Mais le level-design par contre...  :Gerbe: 
Comme souligné dans le test CPC à l'époque, niveaux riquiquis découpés, et toutes les voies (hacking, infiltration,baston etc) regroupés dans 5m² de manière régulière. On est loin de l'exploration dans DE1 et de la joie de trouver des cheminements secondaires en fouillant un peu.
Mais sinon j'ai souvenir de niveaux plutôt jolis et originaux et d'une écriture tout à fait correcte. C'est mieux que rien.

----------


## Wulfstan

> *Ghost of a Tale* : p'tain cette pépite... Ce jeu me fait retrouver des sensations de nostalgie de ouf, j'en ai eu vraiment des frissons partout pendant tout le jeu. Une sensation très particulière qui me renvoi à mon enfance et que je retrouve dans extrêmement peu d’œuvres (tout art confondu), je sais toujours pas mettre le doigt sur quels souvenirs ça déclenche précisément mais c'est fou. L'histoire, les personnages, leur façon de s'exprimer, la DA sublime, les musiques, tout. C'est super personnel comme retour sur le jeu mais... pfiou, merci, ça m'a fait du bien. J'ai pris un plaisir immense à décortiquer tout le jeu, le lore, regarder le moindre détail, j'ai rarement la foi de faire du 100% mais là c'est tellement envoûtant que ça me semblait naturel de le faire. Le sentiment de découverte et d'exploration de tout un univers est tellement parfait.
> Si je mets un peu de côté les sentiments, reste quand même quelques défauts : le système d'infiltration peut être trop old school (mais comme au final c'est pas un jeu d'infiltration, bon), l'absence de cut-scenes (au moins pendant les scènes marquantes ça aurait très appréciable), quelques bugs (quasiment tous corrigés avec le patch de cette semaine), des soucis de finition à droite à gauche. Mais c'est risible vu l'excellent moment que j'ai passé sur ce jeu.
> Steam m'indique 17h de jeu, sachant que j'ai débloqué tous les succès (sauf ceux plutôt destinés à un NG+ genre ne pas se faire griller etc.)


Rarement vu un héros aussi choupi, avec ses grands yeux noirs, ses petites moustaches, ses oreilles qui se dandinent quand il se déplace et ses déguisements tout mignon.



Par contre certaines critiques parlent de quêtes fedex quasi-omniprésentes, avec des clés très difficiles à trouver qu'on cherche longtemps, et beaucoup de backtracking (jusqu'à t'en dégoûter), quel est ton avis sur ces points ?

----------


## Chonko

Et un manque de sons. Mais le travail réalisé sur la DA est superbe.

----------


## Getz

> Et un manque de sons. Mais le travail réalisé sur la DA est superbe.


Y'a un patch récent apparemment pour les sons.

Les quêtes ne sont pas vraiment Fedex (enfin de ce que j'ai vu, je suis loin d'avoir fini) car tu n'as pas d'indications sur une carte de l'endroit où tu dois te rendre. Pour moi le problème des quêtes Fedex c'est qu'on te dit d'aller récupérer/livrer un truc à tel endroit, et que tu as juste a suivre le chemin indiqué sur la carte... Ici il faut déjà le trouver ton chemin ^^

Par contre, ça nécessite de fouiner pas mal, de chercher des infos; je suis souvent un peu perdu, même si l'univers n'est pas immense ^^

Mais c'est tellement magnifique que tu prends du plaisir à regarder le moindre recoin au final! Peut-être qu'après 15h de jeu je serais lassé, mais pour le moment ça me plait beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Chonko

Oui ils en ont rajouté, mais certaines zones restent particulièrement silencieuses.

----------


## Blackogg

> *Ghost of a Tale* : p'tain cette pépite... Ce jeu me fait retrouver des sensations de nostalgie de ouf, j'en ai eu vraiment des frissons partout pendant tout le jeu. Une sensation très particulière qui me renvoi à mon enfance et que je retrouve dans extrêmement peu d’œuvres (tout art confondu), je sais toujours pas mettre le doigt sur quels souvenirs ça déclenche précisément mais c'est fou.


À tout hasard, en me basant sur les screenshots : t'as été élevé à coups de Don Bluth ?

----------


## LaitLucratif

> Par contre certaines critiques parlent de quêtes fedex quasi-omniprésentes, avec des clés très difficiles à trouver qu'on cherche longtemps, et beaucoup de backtracking (jusqu'à t'en dégoûter), quel est ton avis sur ces points ?


Oui y'a des quêtes fedex. Dont une de récolte un peu pénible, mais globalement ça m'a pas dérangé (alors que j'aime pas ça d'habitude dans les open world lambda). Déjà il n'y a pas point précis sur une map qui te ferait juste faire un aller-retour bête et méchant sans réfléchir une seconde à ta destination et à ce que tu cherches. Si t'as bien fouillé les lieux, ça arrive aussi que t'ai déjà les objets demandés, les objets n'apparaissent pas comme par miracle (à part si ça implique de l'avancement dans la quête). Et si le lieu n'a pas été visité, c'est pas chiant car tu explores. 
Pour le backtracking par contre je vois pas. T'es dans une grande zone semi-ouverte avec un level design aux petits oignons, et y'a un paquet de raccourcis à débloquer pour relier chaque endroit. Avec un minimum de mémoire et de sens de l'orientation, on traverse assez vite le tout. Les clés difficiles à trouver je vois pas non plus !
Mais globalement je comprends les reproches. Si t'es pas un minimum enchanté par l'histoire, le lore, l'univers qu'on te propose, le gameplay peut gonfler.




> À tout hasard, en me basant sur les screenshots : t'as été élevé à coups de Don Bluth ?


Je vais checker sa filmographie voir si ça me dit quelque chose, merci pour la piste.  ::):

----------


## Blackogg

> Je vais checker sa filmographie voir si ça me dit quelque chose, merci pour la piste.


C'est un ancien de Disney qui est parti fonder son studio (et se faire financer par Spielberg) pour leur mettre la misère pendant quelques années  ::ninja:: 

Genre Le Petit Dinosaure, c'est lui  ::): 

Mais là je pensais plus à ceux-ci, pour des raisons évidentes. Mais sa patte se retrouve dans toute sa production (Charlie  :Emo: ).

----------


## Baalim

Dire que sa carrière s'est plus ou moins achevée sur l'échec de titan AE qui méritait bien mieux que ça.

Pour les plus vieux, c'est aussi le monsieur derrière dragon's lair et  space ace

----------


## sebarnolds

Je l'aime bien moi Titan AE, j'ai même acheté le DVD à une époque.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Batman telltale saison 2 

 Perfectible. Deux ou trois bonnes idees descenar noyées dans du vent. En 3 épisodes l'histoire pouvait se boucler mais non on reste sur 5 épisodes. Niveau jeu, qte qte qte... De vraies moments d'enquete auraient ete bienvenues. La relation wayne et john doe traîne en longueur. 
Les épisodes mettent de plus en plus de temps a arriver. Le plan social chez telltale va pas aider par la suite de ce côté la.

----------


## Marmottas

> Pour les plus vieux, c'est aussi le monsieur derrière dragon's lair et  space ace


Les plus vieux, ceux qui ont eu un ST tu veux dire ? Parce que sinon, je ne vois absolument pas de quoi tu veux parler ? Comment un Laserdisc ? Le truc qui a remplacé les Betamax ?  ::P:

----------


## dieuvomi

> C'est un ancien de Disney qui est parti fonder son studio (et se faire financer par Spielberg) pour leur mettre la misère pendant quelques années 
> 
> Genre Le Petit Dinosaure, c'est lui 
> 
> Mais là je pensais plus à ceux-ci, pour des raisons évidentes. Mais sa patte se retrouve dans toute sa production (Charlie ).


Vous oubliez un peu le Petit Dinosaure et la Vallée des Merveilles là. Que je trouvais complétement génial avant de savoir qu'il avait été inclus dans le grand plan marketing de "montrons des dinosaures aux gamins ils iront voir Jurassic Park avec leurs parents après". Ce qui n'enlève rien à l’œuvre elle même... Bah en fait si un peu quand même. Mais c'était bien, le premier. Pas les 15 ou 20 qui ont suivi.

Et arrêtez d'omettre Rock-O-Ricko avec Eddy Mitchell dans le rôle d'Elv...Chanteclerc. Mais je digresse.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Il y avait donc un plan diabolique derrière le petit dinosaure  ::o:  J'étais si naïf  :Sweat:

----------


## Clydopathe

> Et arrêtez d'omettre Rock-O-Ricko avec Eddy Mitchell dans le rôle d'Elv...Chanteclerc. Mais je digresse.


Je ne te remercie pas, les chansons de Rock-O-Ricko viennent de poper dans ma tête...

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Horizon Zero dawn*

Finis l'histoire principale. 
Alors une héroïne qui, dans un monde post apo (des siècles après), se retrouve à lutter contre l'ostracisme, contre divers clans ennemis et contre des méca-animaux. Visuellement c'est pas dégueux, niveau gameplay idem (ça pioche dans beaucoup de jeux vidéos récents), mais... le jeu a très vite plus rien d'intéressant à dire. 


On pourrait se concentrer sur la diplomatie, c'est en toile de fond.
On pourrait se concentrer l'aspect survie, l'aspect "on se serre les coudes" et on lutte contre les meca'. Idem, très vite on laisse les méca' brouter la prairie...

Mais non le jeu nous parle, via des passages dans des grottes, du passé de l'héroïne et du pourquoi du comment de l'apocalypse... Ce qui est mal écrit car devinez quoi. Une entreprise a lancé des robots sur le marché et pour les armées, et l'IA des machines a dépassé les industriels. Skynet du pauvre ! Dommage, avoir un tel univers pour raconter ça... 

Niveau robot, très vite je les esquives pour faire mon histoire principale. Je tapais seulement les boss et robots que le jeu me poussait à "clear". 

Bon point ; une nouvelle licence a potentiel cela dit même si je ne m'imagine pas replongé dedans. 30H m'ont suffit.
Mauvais points ; ça finit sur un cliff' téléphoné, impliquant un personnage qu'on voit venir à 10 km. 

Un jeu a prendre en promo (je l'ai eu pour 20euros) et ça vaut ça.
Mon meilleur open world génération ps4 pour le moment reste le dernier batman. Devant witcher 3 (oui oui, j'ose)

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai terminé *Blackwell Unbound* & *Convergence*.

Sympathique, j'aime bien les personnages même si le doublage en mode guerilla est parfois gênant. Je préfère Unbound, Lauren m'est plus agréable que sa nièce et l'idée de la préquelle est bien faite.

J'enchaîne sur la suite mais je reste un peu perplexe pour la mise en place d'une intrigue qui ferait le fil rouge d'une pentalogie. Pour le moment ça me passionne pas, le quotidien des personnages me suffit.

Et un mot sur l'aspect visuel : ça manque de cohérence d'un épisode à l'autre. C'est à chaque fois différent mais jamais mieux, un peu décevant quand je compare au reste du catalogue de l'éditeur. Chaque début d'épisode est un peu gênant à cause de ça.

----------


## Zerger

J'allais dire tout le bien que je pensais d'*Inside*...sauf que depuis, j'ai fini le jeu. 
Et au lieu d'avoir obtenu des réponses à tout ce que le jeu a dévoilé, je n'ai reçu que des incohérences et de nouvelles questions.

Et ça flingue totalement le plaisir que j'ai ressenti sur ce sujet.  :tired: 

Ah et en plus, je me suis cassé le cul à trouver tous les secrets pour avoir en récompense... une énigme musicale impossible à résoudre

----------


## Zega

Pour le backtracking et les quêtes FedEx, ce sont pour moi des défauts avérés. Certes le level design est au top, mais le jeu te demande de constamment faire des aller et retour avec par moment de mauvaises surprises genre tu arrives mais c'est plus le bon moment de la journée. Soit tu cherches un lit pour passer le temps mais il n'y en a pas beaucoup donc tu repars pour la même balade, soit tu fais autres choses et tu te retaperas la balade plus tard.

Plus les quêtes secondaires qui sont liés à tes avancées sur la quête principale mais sans qu'on te le dise, au final il y a beaucoup de balade dont j'aurais pu me passer.

Pour les clés, c'est le côté jeu d'aventure à l'ancienne, d'ailleurs je te rejoins sur l'aspect Madeleine de Proust, c'est très logique mais j'avoue avoir galéré sur une des clés parce que je ne l'avais pas vu...

Au global c'est un super jeu pour tout le reste comme tu l'as très bien dit. Un jeu magnifique qui a un gros côté nostalgie hyper agréable.

Ah si dommage aussi pour la fin qui est plus qu'expeditive et montre clairement que l'auteur on a sous le pied, vivement la suite.

----------


## dstar

*Risen 2*

Ayant fini les Gothic 2 et 3 ainsi que le 1er Risen, c'est donc en connaisseur de la license que je me suis attaqué à ce Risen 2: Dark Waters.

Ce jeu est fidèle à la série: il offre un univers en monde ouvert avec une grande liberté de choix et d'interactions avec différentes factions.
Une des nouveautés de cet opus est que le territoire à explorer ne se présente plus sous la forme d'un immense territoire mais d'un ensemble d'îles entre lesquelles il faut voyager.
Au début, le jeu est dirigiste et impose l'ordre des premières îles à explorer avant de permettre au joueur d'explorer la suite comme il l'entend. Ceci permet d'offrir une introduction et un tutorial sans que le joueur ne tombe par mégarde sur des zones trop difficiles (ce qui arrivait fréquemment dans les autres jeux du développeur).
Le jeu, bien qu'assez difficile au début, offre ensuite un équilibre quasiment parfait entre combat, exploration, quêtes et scénario.
Les combats sont compliqués au début (j'ai dû passer le jeu en mode facile pendant une partie avant de le remettre en moyen) mais deviennent plus faciles au fur et à mesure que le personnage progresse et améliore son équipement. Le système de bouclier du 1er opus laisse la place à un système de roulade qui n'est pas toujours facile à maîtriser.
Le système de progression du personnage est correcte et permet de résoudre certaines quêtes de façon bien différente selon les compétences que l'on met en jeu.
Différentes factions permettent de faire également des choix quant au déroulement de l'aventure, même si ces choix n'influent pas sur la fin du jeu.

Quelques défauts sont à noter:
- Quelques bugs graphiques (ombres, affichage de la végétation),
- Un bestiaire un peu limité, on retombe souvent sur les mêmes bestioles,
- Un manque de mise en scène à certains moments du jeu.

Bref, du très bon pour moi, je l'ai trouvé meilleur que le 1er.

----------


## Illynir

Il y avait le mod "Antiwarp" qui fix tous les problèmes de végétations et autres qui ont l'air de pousser quand on avance en fait: https://forum.worldofplayers.de/foru...1#post18929976

Le jeu est magnifique avec, c'est comme ça que je l'ai fait et je me suis régalé... Bon c'est un peu con, tu l'as déjà fini du coup.  ::ninja::

----------


## dstar

> Il y avait le mod "Antiwarp" qui fix tous les problèmes de végétations et autres qui ont l'air de pousser quand on avance en fait: https://forum.worldofplayers.de/foru...1#post18929976
> 
> Le jeu est magnifique avec, c'est comme ça que je l'ai fait et je me suis régalé... Bon c'est un peu con, tu l'as déjà fini du coup.


Merci pour l'information.

En fait, j'ai découvert ce mod en cours de jeu mais je ne l'ai pas installé: l'effet est surprenant au début mais on s'y fait ensuite et ça n'a pas gâché mon expérience de jeu.

----------


## LeLiquid

Moi c'est le contraire, ça m'a complètement rebuté, j'ai lâché arrivé dans al première vraie île à cause de ça.

----------


## hisvin

T'es un fragile.  :Cafe2:

----------


## parpaingue

> J'allais dire tout le bien que je pensais d'*Inside*...sauf que depuis, j'ai fini le jeu. 
> Et au lieu d'avoir obtenu des réponses à tout ce que le jeu a dévoilé, je n'ai reçu que des incohérences et de nouvelles questions.
> 
> Et ça flingue totalement le plaisir que j'ai ressenti sur ce sujet.


Dans mes bras ! Oh wait, moi ça m'avait gavé au bout de 20 minutes, mais bon on a au moins la même conclusion. C'est le problème de "faire du vague juste pour se donner un genre", au bout d'un moment si tu n'explicites pas le joueur s'aperçoit bien qu'en fait, c'est juste du vent. Sans compter tous les horribles problèmes de gameplay évidemment  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*Glass Masquerade* (2016)



Puzzle-game pur jus, c'est à dire comme les boites en carton avec 2000 pièces dedans qu'il faut toutes remettre à l'endroit avant de commencer.

Et c'est un très bon jeu. Au centre, le tableau à reconstituer, autours, les pièces. Les décors sont très jolis, la musique est variée et réussi. Pas vraiment de challenge, on ne peut pas rester coincer: c'est vraiment comme un puzzle, si vraiment on est bloqué c'est toujours possible de tenter des trucs au hasard. Pas d'ajout de mécanique.

Un peu moins de 4h pour le finir, il vaut bien ses 2€50 hors solde.

----------


## LeLiquid

> T'es un fragile.


 :tired:

----------


## Orkestra

Après avoir été pas mal déçu par Alwa's Awakening, une jolie surprise dans le vaste monde des metroidvanias : *Environmental Station Alpha* !

Le speedrun de l'AGDQ 2018 m'avait intrigué mais je dois dire que je n'attendais pas grand chose de ce jeu aux graphismes vraiment minimalistes qui s'avère bien plus riche que ce que je pensais (le speedrun ne spoil pas grand chose).

Non seulement les environnements sont nombreux, variés et procurent une vraie sensation d'exploration (au point de se perdre parfois un petit peu), mais le jeu propose aussi un nombre conséquent de nouvelles capacités à découvrir (dont un grapin vraiment plaisant à utiliser) ; nouvelles capacités qui ne servent pas seulement de clefs pour permettre l'accès à de nouvelles zones du jeu mais permettent au joueur de traverser les diverses zones qu'il a déjà explorées beaucoup plus sûrement et rapidement à chaque fois. On se sent plus puissant à mesure que l'on avance dans le jeu. 

Pour autant, _Environmental Station Alpha_ n'est pas parfait et souffre par moment de problèmes de lisibilité (est-ce possible de marcher sur cette plateforme ? Est-ce un mur ou un chemin ? etc.) mais ceux-ci restent relativement rares compte tenu de la taille de l'univers à explorer. La bande-son a été parfois jusqu'à m'agacer (au début notamment) même si elle est la plupart du temps correct sans plus, parfois très bonne. À noter qu'un thème du jeu m'a fait particulièrement penser à un thème de _Final Fantasy VII_ (c'est le meilleur  ::ninja:: )... Hommage... ?

J'ai eu beau faire le jeu en mode normal, certains passages sont vraiment exigeants. Certains boss (notamment le dernier) vous donneront du fil à retordre, de même que l'exploration de certaines zones du jeu (optionnelles cependant) qui m'ont parues à la limite du sadisme. La plupart du temps le jeu reste tout de même abordable pour un joueur chevronné et patient.

À noter qu'il existe vraisemblablement pas mal de secrets à découvrir (upgrades, boss optionnels, vraie fin) mais je suppose que la difficulté augmente considérablement et je n'essayerai pas de tout découvrir, pour ma part, même si j'ai vraiment passé un très bon moment sur le jeu.

Un vrai bel hommage aux vieux _Metroid_ et qui malgré ses apparences simplistes n'a pas à rougir devant la concurrence !

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Ni no Kuni 2*. C'est une énorme déception pour ma part, le visuel est enchanteur et encore pas partout (Ces cavernes, ruines, grottes...mon dieu.) mais ça ne suffit pas pour faire un bon jeu.

- Les personnages ne sont pas très développés ni le scénario d'ailleurs. C'est d'une naïveté sans nom et bourré d'incohérence: Youpi ! Réunifions tous les peuples du monde entier pour avoir la paix mais à côté de ça faisons un génocide de ces putains de hamster de merde Le scénario en lui même n'est de toute façon pas bien captivant...
- Le jeu est bourré à ras la gueule de quêtes fedex, c'est insupportable et je n'avais pas vu ça depuis au moins 10 ans. Sans blague c'est hallucinant.
- La gestion du royaume en mode jeu facebook, merci mais non merci.
- La musique il y a grosso merdo 10 pistes qui se battent en duel et dans le lot ils ne sont pas tous incroyable non plus, les boucles sont aussi trop courtes et gavent rapidement. Hisaishi ou pas on ne s'improvise pas compositeur pour le jeu vidéo du jour au lendemain, c'est un autre medium.
- Les combats sont brouillons, normal quand on a 5/6 ennemis + nos 3 personnages + nos alliés sous forme de petites créatures (mousses) qui sont par 4 ou 6 multiplié par 4 escadrons, ce qui nous fait un total d'une petite trentaine de personnages qui se foutent sur la gueule à coup d'effets spéciaux sur l'écran... Quand on fait ces attaques de compétences on est aussi figé, ce qui laisse tout le loisir aux ennemis de nous tarter la gueule bien comme il faut. C'est très plaisant.
- Mais ce n'est pas trop grave car on a juste à appuyer sur carré en boucle, si on a le niveau ça passera, si les ennemis sont d'un niveau trop supérieur de toute façon on crèvera comme une merde vu qu'on ne leur fera rien, équilibrage de folie...
- La roulade est trop lente pour esquiver, c'est limite plus facile de courir comme un demeuré autour de l'ennemi pour esquiver.
- Les ruines, grotte, foret sont TOUS des longs couloirs à embranchement, niveau zéro de level design. En plus ils sont tous identiques visuellement.
- Ils ont rajouté plusieurs donjons à étage sur ce thème (les labyrinthes imaginaires), ils se sont dit que ce serait une bonne idée d'étaler ce concept sur 10/15/20 étages, c'était très passionnant.
- Les batailles à la suikoden sont sympatoche mais ne valent pas ce dernier et tournent vite en rond: Manques d'unites, manques de tactiques, manques de pouvoirs...
- Pas de doublage 95 % du temps, sans déconner ça m'a choqué quand on veut faire un style film d'animation la moindre des choses c'est d'au moins doubler les personnages principaux tout le temps. Ici on a le droit quasiment tout le temps à des dialogues avec des onomatopées à la con, sans musique, sans bruitages, sans rien. Tristesse absolue.
- En parlant de bruitages, Ils se sont fait la malle les bruits d'ambiances ? Niveau zéro du sound design, dans les villes à part les musiques il n'y a rien: Pas de bruit de vent, pas de bruit de passant papotant, bruit de pas... Enfin des sons qui donne un peu de vie quoi.

Points positif:
+ Le visuel dans les villes est vraiment enchanteur et le design général film ghibli est réussi.
+ Enfin une vraie worldmap en 3D, avec bateau, aéronef et tout le bordel, putain c'est pas compliqué ?
+ C'est tout ? Ah non, il est sortie sur PC, c'est cool.

*Ma note: Meh/20.*

Quand je vois les notes qu'ils se ramassent partout qui varient entre 16 et 19 je ne comprends pas. A mon avis ils n'ont jouer que les 5 premières heures, effectivement ça peut faire illusion au début... J'ai plus l'âge pour ces conneries.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

HackZack, par les développeurs de Ink.

Seldell en avait déjà fait un petit test video assez positif. Crit Hit, que je ne connaissais pas avant hier, en fait une review plutôt juste mais plus réservée (ici, en anglais).
Ma review en anglais sur Steam (non désolé je dé-traduirai pas la flemme...si Steam offrait la possibilité de poster des reviews en plusieurs langues à la limite).

P'tit platformer où on doit diriger une balle (jongler avec si nécessaire) d'un point A à un point B.
Bien foutu et varié, difficile. Court (trop en fait, le jeu aurait dû oser se répéter un peu plus, là c'est "trop" varié trop vite).

Mini-points noirs que j'ai relevé :
- 30fps (c'est vraiment bête pour un jeu difficile, même si ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu basé sur les timings, toute aisance au niveau des contrôles est bienvenue...). En plus il y a un bug, heureusement contournable, qui fait que le jeu tombe à 22fps.
- le bruitage du perso qui frappe la balle est un peu moche quand on spamme la frappe. Il aurait fallu limiter l'émission du son ou empêcher de spammer la frappe. C'est pas super gênant bien sûr, hein. Signalons que les musiques sont bien sympa et calmes.

A part ça je vois pas quoi lui reprocher, c'est vraiment un bon petit platformer. A ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains, il est difficile et se fait d'ailleurs basher par certains (reviews Steam) pour cette raison.

PS. si qq'un saurait m'expliquer pourquoi Steam indique 100% de reviews positives alors qu'il y a 60 reviews positives pour 27 négatives ?

----------


## dstar

> Moi c'est le contraire, ça m'a complètement rebuté, j'ai lâché arrivé dans al première vraie île à cause de ça.


C'est dommage, quand tu arrives à en faire abstraction et si tu apprécies les jeux à la "Piranha Bytes", celui-ci me semble réussi.

----------


## banditbandit

> J
> Ah et en plus, je me suis cassé le cul à trouver tous les secrets pour avoir en récompense... une énigme musicale impossible à résoudre
> 
> https://78.media.tumblr.com/321811db...h5n8o1_500.gif


Je vois pas de quoi tu parles et pourtant j'ai terminé le jeu à 100 %. Aurais-je loupé un truc ?




> Sans compter tous les horribles problèmes de gameplay évidemment


 ::blink::

----------


## Zerger

Je faisais référence à l'énigme musicale dans le 

Spoiler Alert! 


bunker avec la porte blindée

.
Mais c'est en plus des 100% achievements

Je n'ai pas eu de souci de gameplay perso, j'ai trouvé les animations vraiment réussies. Seulement voila, tu passes 3-4 heures à comprendre qui et pourquoi ton personnage fuit, tu essaies de donner un sens aux structures que tu traverses, et au final le jeu ne t'explique rien de tout cela. J'ai vraiment l'impression comme Parpaingue que le jeu se la joue mystérieux et ambigüe juste pour se donner un genre mais qu'il n'y a aucune réflexion derrière tout ça.

----------


## parpaingue

Le gameplay est "techniquement" fonctionnel mais je le trouve chiant comme la mort, c'est pour ça que je dis qu'il est horrible.
C'est super basique, pas intéressant et en plus ça se répète ad nauseam, j'ai trouvé que c'était une purge. Doit y avoir quoi, trois ou quatre "types" d'énigmes qui se répètent et se répètent et se répètent... si le jeu durait le double, on pleurerait du sang avant la fin. Pour couronner le tout on peut presque voir les triggers de scripts au sol tellement les mécaniques sont basiques, ça m'a complètement tué l'immersion très vite.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je faisais référence à l'énigme musicale dans le 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> bunker avec la porte blindée
> 
> .
> Mais c'est en plus des 100% achievements
> ...


Bah, ça va, c'est relativement clair, notamment la "vraie" fin.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je faisais référence à l'énigme musicale dans le 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> bunker avec la porte blindée
> 
> .
> Mais c'est en plus des 100% achievements
> ...


Si t'as des explications, mais faut les trouver c'est assez perché.
Go google pour voir les diverses interprétations.
Après ça ne m'a pas gêné de ne pas comprendre la moitié des trucs, rien que l'ambiance et les situations amènent à cogiter pas mal, et c'est amplement suffisant. PAs besoin d'avoir un :jelb:.

----------


## Zerger

Chacun son ressenti, pour moi, ca m'a fait l'effet d'une douche froide...et la grosse impression qu'il n'y pas de cohérence globale, juste des passages sympas mis les uns après les autres sans véritable effort pour les lier. (Truc con, on passe notre temps à descendre en profondeur avec le sous-marin, pour au final finir devant le bord d'un lac  ::huh::  C'est encore plus flagrant sur certains passages ou les transitions sous l'eau/au dessus de l'eau n'ont aucun sens, la physique n'est jamais respectée)

Et si il faut googler pour comprendre l'histoire, c'est que le jeu n'a pas réussi à la raconter correctemennt.

----------


## Dicsaw

Y'a un monde entre chercher des interprétations sur internet et le fait d’être obligé de l'utiliser pour comprendre ce qu'il se passe.
C'est pas aussi clair que la fin de Limbo mais t'as tous les éléments nécessaires pour comprendre les grandes lignes.

J'ai pas tant aimé le jeu en lui même, ça faisait un peu redite avec le précédent mais les mecs savent développer une histoire sans une ligne de dialogue.

----------


## Baynie

> C'est encore plus flagrant sur certains passages ou les transitions sous l'eau/au dessus de l'eau n'ont aucun sens, la physique n'est jamais respectée)


Nan mais là dessus y'a plein de zones où tu vois que les scientifiques font des expériences qui modifient la physique de l'eau, avec de l'eau au plafond et tout. CA c'est assez clair.

----------


## Supergounou

"Les mecs, ça craint on n'arrive pas à faire une physique pour l'eau!
- Pas de soucis, les scénaristes vont bien nous pondre un truc pour justifier ça."

----------


## Kaelis

> la physique n'est jamais respectée)
> [...]
> Et si il faut googler pour comprendre l'histoire, c'est que le jeu n'a pas réussi à la raconter correctemennt.


J'ai pas été très emballé par le jeu mais à la réflexion j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait "une" explication. C'est plutôt un ensemble d'allégories que chacun peut interpréter à sa sauce. Pas que ça justifie de devoir aimer le procédé mais c'est peut-être l'intention des développeurs ?

Enfin je crois que c'est assez libre d'interprétation et que c'est voulu.

----------


## Zerger

Perso, je veux bien les réponses à:

Spoiler Alert! 



 - pourquoi on échoue au bord d'un lac, si on a passé la moitié du jeu à descendre en profondeur sous l'eau ?
 - Pourquoi le bébé métalleux nageur nous "aide" à la fin de son passage alors que si il nous attrapait avant, il nous noyait et c'était game over?
 - Pourquoi les ouvriers vers la toute fin du jeu nous aident à résoudre à une énigme pour s'enfuir (en activant le cube à pression) alors que leur but c'est clairement de nous garder en captivité?
 - Pourquoi le héros fuit vers l'endroit d'ou il semble s'enfuir ?

----------


## CptProut

Apres 90H j'ai enfin fini persona 5.

C’était vraiment très bien, faut réussir a dépasser le scénario les adultes sont des méchants pas beau, mais le reste est juste excellent les combat sont dynamique et les option tactique nombreuse, juste un regret 

Spoiler Alert! 


Battre la mort avec le rumemets un boost bien trop fort ce qui rend la fin du jeux limite trop facile

.

Sinon ça devient pour le jeu a conseillé pour qui veut tester un JRPG Classique.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Je ne suis pas sûr que P5 puisse être présenté comme un JRPG classique. A moins que j'ai mal compris le sens de ta phrase ?  ::blink:: 
Par contre c'est très représentatif de la culture nippone et de leur façon d'aborder le jeux video oui.

----------


## Kaelis

Dans le genre classique vaut mieux s'orienter vers un Tales of ou Ni No Kuni non ?

----------


## CptProut

> Je ne suis pas sûr que P5 puisse être présenté comme un JRPG classique. A moins que j'ai mal compris le sens de ta phrase ? 
> Par contre c'est très représentatif de la culture nippone et de leur façon d'aborder le jeux video oui.


En dehors de l'aspect gestion de la vie lycéenne une fois dans les dongeon on ne peut pas faire plus JRPG a mon sens.




> Dans le genre classique vaut mieux s'orienter vers un Tales of ou Ni No Kuni non ?


Je trouve l'aspect moderne de P5 plus abordable que la fantasy Jap', et comme je dis l’aspect dongeon on ne peut pas faire plus jrpg que ça.

----------


## Croaker

Le dernier NNK plutôt pas en fait. Pas seulement parce que c'est un JRPG "pour les occidentaux" mais surtout parce que c'est vraiment pas ouf.

----------


## Kaelis

Persona 5 est tellement long et bavard que j'aurais du mal à le conseiller à un néophyte (enfin quelqu'un qui veut tester du J-RPG si j'ai bien compris).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Perso, je veux bien les réponses à:
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
>  - pourquoi on échoue au bord d'un lac, si on a passé la moitié du jeu à descendre en profondeur sous l'eau ?
>  - Pourquoi le bébé métalleux nageur nous "aide" à la fin de son passage alors que si il nous attrapait avant, il nous noyait et c'était game over?
>  - Pourquoi les ouvriers vers la toute fin du jeu nous aident à résoudre à une énigme pour s'enfuir (en activant le cube à pression) alors que leur but c'est clairement de nous garder en captivité?
>  - Pourquoi le héros fuit vers l'endroit d'ou il semble s'enfuir ?


Obi-wan  ::ninja:: 

Concernant le jeu y'a une théorie sur la reproduction+ l'accouchement qui tourne, par-dessus la critique sur l'annihilation de conscience des masses. Quand tu lis les explications c'est pas si perché que ça.
Désolé, lien GB  ::ninja:: 
http://www.gameblog.fr/chronique_104...ans-la-douleur

Je retiens surtout sa conclusion.



> Ce que je cherche à démontrer, c'est que la subtile narration dépourvue de parole et de texte du dernier né du Studio Playdead permet grâce à une mise en scène qui frôle le génie d'y plaquer plusieurs interprétations cohérentes dépassant l'immédiateté de ce que l'on peut y comprendre.


Quand à savoir où est la limite entre le génie du studio qui plaque plusieurs interprétations et l'imagination du joueur qui l'amène à tourner dans le bon sens ce qu'il voit pour que ça colle à ce qu'il pense...On ne peut la déterminer sans l'avis des têtes pensantes derrière le scénario.  ::P:   Mais est-ce vraiment important, au fond ?

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> En dehors de l'aspect gestion de la vie lycéenne une fois dans les dongeon on ne peut pas faire plus JRPG a mon sens.


En fait on a chacun notre definition du jrpg.  ::P: 
Pour moi ca sera plutôt les vieux FF ou dragon quest pour ce qui est du tour par tour, et star ocean / tales of pour les rpg orienté action. Et c'est surtout l'histoire et le contexte qui le rattachera au genre jrpg, ce que tu désignes comme la fantasy Jap, avec tous les codes associés (héros juvéniles en quête d'identité, groupe de héros hétéroclites avec tous les clichés etc).

Bien entendu, on retrouve un peu de ça dans Persona. Mais la relative difficulté du jeu, les thèmes assez sombres (bon pas trop dans P5, mais le suicide dans P3 c'était quand même pas trés joyeux joyeux) et grosso modo le pessimisme assez général de la licence, c'est pas aussi universel qu'un FF. Même le rythme du jeu est assez loin d'un jrpg classique. Persona c'est de grosse phase de grinding/dungeon crawler entrecoupé de phases assez longues d'exposition du scénario où tu ne fais absolument rien. Pas trés classique non plus je trouve.

----------


## akaraziel

J'étais en vacances à Toulouse mais comme le temps était aussi bien que dans le nord, j'en ai profité pour ressortir la Switch et finir (les trois derniers boss) de *Xenoblade 2*

C'était plutôt bien :
+Histoire concon shonen qui se laisse suivre agréablement
+Combats sympas et suffisamment dynamiques : en gros on doit enchainer des compétences qui permettent de lancer des compétences plus grosses (  ::ninja::  ) d'un certain élément (parmi feu/eau/froid/vent/pierre/foudre/lumière/obscurité, pokemon quoi). Si on en enchaine trois dans un ordre particulier (indiqué), le troisième est un "ultimate" qui va marquer l'ennemi avec un sceau (qui aura certains effets selon l'enchainement choisi) qu'on pourra péter dans un (presque) ultime combo qui continuera tant qu'ils seront brisés.
Bon c'est peut-être pas très clair comme ça (et encore, c'est la version très simplifiée) , mais y'a quelque chose de satisfaisant à mettre en place puis balancer un combo qui va bouffer la moitié de la barre de vie d'un boss
+Pas mal de lames ("invocations" qui servent principalement d'armes) et d'équipements donc possibilité de builder un peu comme on le souhaite (même si on reste évidemment dans le classique heal/tank/dps).

Mais :
-Histoire concon shonen. Clairement, si on aime pas le style, c'est même pas la peine de s'y attarder, c'est bourré de clichés anime jap moyen.
-Graphiquement ça met pas une claque quand on a connu les deux précédents Xeno. Ya deux/trois lieux assez jolis mais dans l'ensemble c'est pas ouf. Et je parle même pas de la technique et la résolution dégueulasse en mode portable.
-Si le système de jeu permet de builder, c'est quand même putain de pas clair, on sait pas si les équipements se cumulent ou pas, ni ce que font exactement certains bonus.
-L'attribution des lames. Pour faire simple on trouve des pokéball qu'on peut ouvrir avec le personnage que l'on souhaite. 
Sauf que le pokemon est donc attribué à son dresseur. Sachant que chaque dresseur a un rôle bien défini, je vous laisse imaginer la frustration quand un pokemon rare (ex:heal) tombe sur le mauvais dresseur (ex:tank). 
Et comme ce système était pas assez foireux : les échanges entre dresseurs ne se font que par l'intermédiaire d'items, dont il n'existe que 4 exemplaires dans le jeu, sauf si on libère une lame 5 étoiles évoluée au maximum, donc faut farmer comme un goret et en plus ça repose sur du random. Mais honnêtement je me suis pas pris la tête avec ça, j'ai comblé les vides avec des lames communes, c'est pas jojo mais ça passe.


En conclusion : sympa mais attention à la DA qui peut rebuter et système de jeu vraiment bordélique.

----------


## Euklif

> Dans le genre classique vaut mieux s'orienter vers un Tales of ou Ni No Kuni non ?


Tales à la limite  (elle a l'ancienneté pour elle et des combats dynamiques pratique pour ne rebuter personne), Ninokuni n'étant que beau. Mais de toute façon,  le jrpg est plus ou moins mort. 
Les Trails sont d'excellents représentants mais tout le monde les snobs, les smt (beaucoup plus traditionnel que les spinoff persona) ont jamais fait des scores oufs, les ateliers doivent faire fuir la plupart des gens saint d'esprit se basant encore sur l'enrobage, les "occidentaux" à la xeno ou ffxv font un peu de résistance mais c'est tout... Reste les trucs type "clochard" (genre compile heart et son topissime fairy fencer  ::love:: ) mais pour un néophyte, c'est même une porte d'entrée super hardcore...

Perso a 5 a fait parler de lui... mais je pense qu'il peut remercier sa DA de fou furieux pour ça tant rien de récent ne semble trouver grâce aux yeux des amateurs ^^.

----------


## Anonyme1202

En vous lisant j'aimerai tellement un remaster de Sky of Arcadia...

----------


## Supergounou

> En vous lisant j'aimerai tellement un remaster de Sky of Arcadia...


Avec un bouton avance rapide pour que le jeu ne soit plus une immonde purge!  :Bave:

----------


## pipoop

> Avec un bouton avance rapide pour que le jeu ne soit plus une immonde purge!


+1
La vidéo était chiaaaaante

----------


## Anonyme1202

Ouai j'ai choisi sans regarder  ::ninja:: 
Mais quand je l'ai fais c'etais trop bien  ::cry::

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais quand je l'ai fais c'etais trop bien


Rassure toi, je l'ai trouvé très bien aussi  :;): 
Mais bordel, ce que c'est loooonnngg.....

----------


## Anonyme1202

J'ai pas remarqué cette lenteur sur la GameCube à l'époque mais je me souviens que j'étais hypnotisé pas se titre. Après je devais avoir... 12-13 ans max.

Par contre j'ai bien mis 2-3 mois à finir donc tu as sans doute raison. En plus je sortais d'un superbe Tales of Symphonia donc j'étais comme un fou  ::lol:: 

L'école de la vie du JRPG. J'en ai plus jamais fini un seul après ces deux titres.  :Emo:

----------


## akaraziel

> Rassure toi, je l'ai trouvé très bien aussi
> Mais bordel, ce que c'est loooonnngg.....


Je m'étais toujours dit que cette réputation de jeu lent était exagérée, puis j'ai regardé la vidéo.  :Boom:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je n'ai pas su mettre en valeur cette perle  :Sweat:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je m'étais toujours dit que cette réputation de jeu lent était exagérée, puis j'ai regardé la vidéo.


Si jamais tu veux vraiment t'en persuader, tu peux aussi lire mon avis complet dans le lien juste au dessus, surtout le dernier tiret avec toutes les puces...

----------


## Momock

> Avec un bouton avance rapide pour que le jeu ne soit plus une immonde purge!


Ça me fait penser que les Trails in the Sky (sur PC) ont été patchés genre trois ans après leur sortie pour rajouter le turbo sur la touche R2 (comme dans Trails of Cold Steel). J'ai repris ma partie de Second Chapter du coup, et ça change la vie (j'avais pu supporter la lenteur sur le premier jeu vu que c'était raccord avec l'histoire dans un sens, mais devoir revisiter les mêmes environnements dans le second sans avoir aucun raccourci ou moyen de transport m'avait tué).

J'ai fini *Trails of Cold Steel 2* avant de reprendre ma partie de TitS SC. Plein de bonne choses à dire sur ce jeu (toutes les qualités propres à la série toujours présentes ici, l'accélération logique du rythme et des évènements, le plaisir de retrouver tous les camarades du 1), mais aussi plein de mauvaises (les combats complètement pétés avec l'overdrive et les équipements/quartz de grosbill, le peu de développement de la plupart des persos de la Classe VII durant ce jeu sauf pour Millium qui devient enfin un vrai perso (un de mes préférés du coup), et pas juste une loli tête en l'air qu'est là pour remplir la quota). Mais là j'ai la flemme d'approfondir plus que ça.  ::ninja::  

Je dirais juste que le jeu ne souffre pas du même défaut que SC (c'est comme s'il te disait "Ok, t'as déjà crapahuté dans ces environnements dans le premier jeu, alors voilà une moto, un cheval, et un vaisseau qui fait voyage rapide. Allez amuse-toi!"  Du coup j'ai pas touché une seule fois au bouton Turbo, y'avait pas besoin.). Et que 

Spoiler Alert! 


Vita doublée puis renvoyée dans les jupes du Grand Maître la queue entre les jambes par Osborne

, c'est un des moments de JV le plus jouissif que j'ai jamais vécu. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Alors que bon en vrai, c'est quand-même Hitler qui gagne quoi. Même le joueur se fait déposséder de son perso à cause de ce batârd  ::P: 



Il va falloir que je joue à Zero no Kiseki maintenant, quand la fantrad sera terminée (j'ai vraiment envie de savoir ce qu'il s'est passé à Crossbell, comment ils ont fait pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


pulvériser la ligne Maginot Erebonienne et avoir un super bouclier impénétrable alors qu'à part être un paradis fiscal d'enculés ils branlent rien. Chuis sûr que c'est la République qui leur a fourni le matos. Ou alors ils ont trouvé un artefact chébran dans leurs sous-sols, je sais pas

).

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Scanner Sombre*. Un OVNI, assez court. Heureusement car une fois l'effet de surprise passé, ça devient assez vite lassant. Intéressant, mais sans plus.

----------


## Baalim

> Terminé *Scanner Sombre*. Un OVNI, assez court. Heureusement car une fois l'effet de surprise passé, ça devient assez vite lassant. Intéressant, mais sans plus.


Le jeu est assez impressionnant en VR, cela dit.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Blackwell Deception*, le quatrième épisode de la série.

Je suis plus convaincu que les deux épisodes précédents, certains changements sont confortables (plus besoin de retourner à son appartement pour chercher un nom dans l'annuaire ou sur l'ordi, tout est sur le téléphone) et le nouveau fil rouge / twist a piqué ma curiosité.

Les personnages sont toujours aussi craquants, le doublage aidant beaucoup.

Il y a toujours ce souci de cohérence visuelle d'un épisode à l'autre qui me gêne, c'est au point que certains personnages changent de visage d'épisode en épisode (pourtant Joey devrait rester comme il est de ce que je sais).

J'enchaîne sur le dernier épisode avec enthousiasme  ::):

----------


## akaraziel

> Si jamais tu veux vraiment t'en persuader, tu peux aussi lire mon avis complet dans le lien juste au dessus, surtout le dernier tiret avec toutes les puces...


C'était déjà fait, mais avec la vidéo c'est plus parlant.  :WTF:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Et il retourne le couteau dans la plaie  :Emo:

----------


## Illynir

Ah Skies of arcadia, j'ai voulu me le faire il n'y a pas longtemps vu que c'est l'un des rares JRPG que je n'avais pas encore fait. On m'avait vendu du rêve à l'époque en me disant que c'était génial, une sensation d'aventure incroyable... J'ai joué 2/3 heures et j'étais la en mode: What ? C'est quoi cette daube ?  :Emo:   ::XD:: 

Sans déconner c'est abominablement lent, des combats aléatoires partout qui durent des plombes, peut être que le scénario décolle au bout d'un moment que ça devient suffisamment intéressant pour passer outre j'en sais rien, je n'ai pas pu m'y résoudre. Je trouvais ça trop à chier.  ::ninja:: 

Comme quoi il faut se méfier des vieux qui vous vendent des trucs qui ne sont que des souvenirs nostalgiques et sublimés d'une époque révolue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

> Ah Skies of arcadia, j'ai voulu me le faire il n'y a pas longtemps vu que c'est l'un des rares JRPG que je n'avais pas encore fait. On m'avait vendu du rêve à l'époque en me disant que c'était génial, une sensation d'aventure incroyable... J'ai joué 2/3 heures et j'étais la en mode: What ? C'est quoi cette daube ?  
> 
> Sans déconner c'est abominablement lent, des combats aléatoires partout qui durent des plombes, peut être que le scénario décolle au bout d'un moment que ça devient suffisamment intéressant pour passer outre j'en sais rien, je n'ai pas pu m'y résoudre. Je trouvais ça trop à chier. 
> 
> Comme quoi il faut se méfier des vieux qui vous vendent des trucs qui ne sont que des souvenirs nostalgiques et sublimés d'une époque révolue.


Dans mes souvenirs il est toujours génial, mais oui la fibre nostalgique doit beaucoup jouer (et aussi le manque de points de comparaison / d'oeil critique quand t'as 15 ans  ::ninja::  )

Si ça se trouve, Baten Kaitos est naze aussi, et mes RPG préférés de la Game Cube ne sont en réalité que des gros étrons fumants  :Emo:

----------


## Illynir

Dans Baten Kaitos tu peux faire un kébab poulet, ça ne peut pas être un mauvais jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Si ça se trouve, Baten Kaitos est naze aussi, et mes RPG préférés de la Game Cube ne sont en réalité que des gros étrons fumants


Non. Baten Kaitos et Tales of Symphonia sont bien (pas géniaux, mais bien). La préquelle Origins est chiante comme la pluie par contre.

----------


## Euklif

J'avais trouvé Baten Kaitos un très gros cran au dessus perso... Et le système de carte tenait vraiment la route, que se soit en jeu ou en combat.
J'ai jamais fait origin (a mon grand regret) mais il me semble qu'il est plutôt vu comme le premier, en bien mieux, en général. Un truc t'a déplu en particulier?

Et faut laisser Skies en paix : avant les mondes ouverts et de nos jours, on peut pas le voir de la même manière, c'est pas possible. Par contre, il était déjà mou à l'époque. Mais coloré, sans "tristesse infini" et autre amnésie, avec un thème pirate pas trop mal exploité... Je comprends qu'on est du mal à faire abstraction du côté madeleine si on l'a découvert au temps des dinosaures.

----------


## Momock

> Un truc t'a déplu en particulier?


Le jeu a un gros problème de rythme, des fetch quests nules et une histoire OSEF avec des flashbacks à la con. Y'a toujours des cartes pendants les combats mais ils ont changé le système pour que ça ressemble plus à du JRPG classicos au point où on se demande à quoi bon avoir conservé les cartes. Les décors et musiques sont un ton en dessous par rapport au premier (moins de budget). Je me demande bien qui peut trouver ce jeu "bien mieux" que le premier honnêtement. Les trois persos qu'on joue sont infiniment plus charismatiques que ceux du premier jeu, mais c'est tout. Peut-être que c'est suffisant pour certains?

PS: jouez à Trails in the Sky. NOW!!

----------


## Kalh

> jouez à Trails in the Sky. NOW!


Questions bêtes, c'est un peu comme les Trails of a Cold Steel? Si oui,il y a des rapports avec ces derniers? Et la version Steam est pas trop dégueulasse ? (désolé ça fait beaucoup de question).

Pour info, j'ai fini le ToCSteel 1 y a quelques jours, et j'ai enchaîné direct sur le 2, malgré quelques lourdeurs sur le 1. Par contre j'ai beaucoup accroché sur les perso et malgré des backgrounds assez mélo (et très stéréotype), y en a pas un que je déteste plus que les autres.

----------


## Illynir

La version steam (Et GOG) est nickel, par contre ne t'attends pas à des graphismes incroyable hein. C'est le même univers que trails of the cold steel mais avant si je ne me trompe pas.

Ce qui est incroyable sur cette trilogie c'est le système de jeu et le scénario ainsi que la quantité incroyable de dialogues qui change selon tes actions. Tous les PNJ diront quelques choses de différents. Tu te doutes bien que ce n'est pas doublé du coup.

----------


## Kl4w

Après avoir longuement hésité du fait de retours pas franchement encourageants, j'ai profité de la sortie Switch (et d'une promo) pour prendre *Resident Revelations 2*.
Et bien j'ai été agréablement surpris, voire très agréablement. 

C'est pas un indispensable, mais le jeu se parcourt tranquillement, j'ai retrouvé quelques sensations des premiers épisodes, les environnements sont variés, les monstres ont quelques capacités sympas (même si ça manque de variété à ce niveau pour le coup), y a toujours les recherches de clé et les pièges improbables, un scénario digne d'une série B, ...
Et si tout ça ne suffit pas, le mode "Raid" est ultra complet et bien meilleur que dans mes souvenirs (je crois que je n'avais tenté que sur le tout premier épisode où c'est apparu, le 5 je crois, et j'ai l'impression que ça a bien évolué).

Bref, c'est pas un jeu de folie, mais pour les 15€ que ça m'a coûté, j'ai franchement passé un très bon moment et je n'exclue pas du tout de le relancer régulièrement pour faire un peu de mode raid.

----------


## Momock

> Questions bêtes, c'est un peu comme les Trails of a Cold Steel? Si oui,il y a des rapports avec ces derniers? Et la version Steam est pas trop dégueulasse ? (désolé ça fait beaucoup de question).
> 
> Pour info, j'ai fini le ToCSteel 1 y a quelques jours, et j'ai enchaîné direct sur le 2, malgré quelques lourdeurs sur le 1. Par contre j'ai beaucoup accroché sur les perso et malgré des backgrounds assez mélo (et très stéréotype), y en a pas un que je déteste plus que les autres.


Trails in the Sky se passe deux ans avant Trails of Cold Steel, dans un petit royaume voisin d'Erebonia (Liberl) que cette dernière avait tenté d'annexer dix ans plus tôt. On y joue deux jeunes Bracers (contrairement à sa situation déplorable dans l'Empire la guilde marche bien à Liberl) qui font leur voyage initiatique aux quatre coins du pays pour découvrir comment marche le monde. Si ça te rappelle fortement ce que fait la Classe VII c'est normal: un des persos principaux de Trails in the Sky n'est en fait autre que (c'est pas un spoil si t'as déjà joué à ToCS) 

Spoiler Alert! 


le Prince Olivert incognito. C'est lors de son séjour à Liberl qu'il a eût l'idée de créer une troisième faction neutre, indépendante de toute armée et très mobile en vue de la guerre civile à venir, inspiré par les Bracers.



Sinon le portage est nickel (et y'a le tuuuuuurbo mode). L'interface est un peu moisie par contre (ça a été amélioré dans ToCS, avec des raccourcis et tout, même si cétait encore la galère pour demander à un mec d'en soigner un autre hors combat). Graphiquement si t'as déjà joué à Ys: The Oath in Felghana ou Origins, tu ne sera pas dépaysé: c'est le même moteur et le même style graphique. Tu ne seras sans doute pas dépaysé par le reste non-plus (les quartz, les crafts et S-crafts... tu connais la chanson. Par contre le sysème est différent concernant "l'apprentissage" des Arts, qui a été simplifié dans ToCS).

Dernier truc: TitS en hard, c'est pas comme ToCS en hard. Ce coup-ci c'est dur pour de vrai!

----------


## ercete

Terminé *Hollow Knight*, deux fois, 99%
je suis vidé,épuisé,... exténué, en sueur triste, ravi, heureux, mélancolique, j'en chialerai presque !
Une ambiance magique, splendide, un gameplay superexigeant, j'avais pas fait de metroidvania depuis la NES, n'aimant pas me perdre dans un jeu. Et pourtant j'ai ADORÉ me perdre dans Hollownest.
Sans tortiller une milliseconde : mon best of 2017 !
Attention cependant, il est dur... très dur ! mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle !

----------


## Supergounou

> Terminé *Hollow Knight*, deux fois, 99%


Ton avis fait chaud au cœur  ::wub:: 

Maintenant tu peux recommencer et viser le 100%!

----------


## Kalh

Merci pour toutes ses infos, ça me donne bien envie.

Je vais mettre tout ça de côté pour plus tard afin d'éviter de me faire une overdose, mais ça sera fait dans l'année, c'est sur  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

Après que ma première expédition a échoué sur le fil (83 jours), j'ai réussi à boucler un tour du monde en moins de 80 jours (70 même !) dans le bien nommé *80 Days*, une sorte de visual novel mâtinée d'un peu de gestion de ressources dans lequel on incarne Jean Passepartout, valet français obligé de suivre son maître britanique, Phileas Fogg, autour du monde pour espérer remporter le pari insensé de ce dernier : réussir à parcourir toute la circonférence du globe terrestre en 80 jours ou moins.

L'inspiration trouvée chez Jules Verne étant évidente, on s'amusera tout au long du jeu à repérer les allusions faites aux autres œuvres de l'auteur, et plus généralement, à débusquer les références historiques et culturelles cachée ça et là et qui pimente un peu notre parcours. Le jeu n'est pas bien dur et la rejouabilité assez faible si tant est qu'on soit prêt à se contenter de remporter le pari ; mais pour ceux qui voudraient pousser plus loin, il y a plus de 150 villes à explorer et à terme le challenge de terminer son tour du monde le plus rapidement possible (il existe au moins un achievement steam pour finir le jeu en moins de 60 jours).

Encore une très bonne surprise et un jeu que je relancerai à l'occasion pour me replonger dans l'ambiance et en espérant découvrir de nouveaux coups de théâtre au Pôle Nord ou en Australie !

----------


## Sao

Et PAF un copié/collé direct depuis le topic du jeu sus-nommé :

*DONC, A WAY OUT, C'EST COMMENT ?
*Après deux soirées passées sur le jeu, nous l'avons terminé avec monsieur Avathar.
On l'attendait depuis son annonce et, grand fans d'univers carcéral dans les fictions, nous n'avons pas hésité.

Constat rapide : nous nous sommes bien amusés.

Le jeu nous a donné ce que l'on attendait : une histoire. Plan-plan, certes, mais une narration rythmée du début à la fin. Sur des rails. Pas ouverte du tout. Bon, ça nous va.

On a là tous les clichés des films de bromance : les eye-contacts multiples et complices, l'antagonisme du départ qui se transforme rapidement en une confiance mutuelle, les travers de l'un et les vannes de l'autre ... Le cahier des charges est rempli de ce côté-là. Alors forcément, si on n'est pas client, ça ne va pas marcher.

En parlant de rythme, le jeu ne semble jamais s'arrêter. Il y a bien des flash forward pour "pauser" le tout, mais les temps de chargement sont rares, rapides et l'on suit l'action de façon fluide. Ici pas de "previously on chapter one", c'est agréable. À tel point que l'on ne sait pas quand faire une pause, un peu comme dans Max Payne 3 (au niveau du découpage).

On ne s'est jamais ennuyé. Lors des phases exploratoires (bien grand mot), le simple fait d'avoir toujours des machins où appuyer, c'était sympa, jamais trop long.
Et le coup de pouvoir voir ce que l'autre fabrique, c'est très bon. Comme des gosses, on a refait ce que l'autre faisait, juste pour voir si ça changeait quelque chose.

Certains passages sont grandioses (ou presque).

Spoiler Alert! 


La poursuite dans le chantier est extra, le level design bien fichu, on a beau courir chacun de son côté, les croisements sont bien pensés et on n'a pas envie de s'arrêter. Ça a beau être facile, on reste concentré parce qu'on n'a pas envie de devoir recharger la partie car on tombe ou qu'on n'appuie pas sur "X" ou "A" au bon moment. C'est con, c'est crétin mais ça marche.
Le plan séquence de l'hôpital, purée, on était scotchés. Rien à dire. Excellent moment vidéoludique.
Et à la fin, même si la conduite des motos c'est du nawak, le ralenti façon Avengers fait son effet wahou. Bravo.


Globalement on sent que les efforts sont là pour proposer des phases d'action scriptées, Uncharted-style, avec certes du budget en moins, mais encore une fois, ça nous a quand même beaucoup plu.

Ho, il y a bien des tares, comme les ellipses soudaines qui laissent à penser que l'on s'échappe de la prison en une nuit (au début) avant de se rendre compte qu'en fait, bah non, on y passe plusieurs nuits à échafauder le plan. Le plan ? Ha oui, le plan de "on se concerte pas mais on dévisse nos chiottes pour aboutir à ... une aile de la prison abandonnée !§ Mais c'est une super idée qu'ils ont eue de laisser ça là ! Merci l'administration pénale !"
Ou les incohérences scénaristiques évidentes, avec les héros qui se promènent en pleine rue, devant le kiosque à journaux, qui prennent le bus et qui se mêlent des histoires d'absolument TOUT LE MONDE, que ce soit à l'hosto, devant le cinoche ou sur le chantier. Les mecs sont tellement des nuisibles à poser des questions à n'importe quel quidam, et avec Avath' on n'est pas les derniers pour tout tester, bon sang, que ça nous a fait rire.
Dernier point noir : la phase de shoot finale à la Scarface est inappropriée et bof-bof, mais bon, hé, j'ai fini Kane & Lynch 2 en coop, je peux tout encaisser.  ::trollface:: 


_- L'échelle, elle est à vous?
- Heu ...
- Non parce que si elle est pas à vous il faut pas jouer avec, vous pouvez vous blesser monsieur.
- Heu oui, oui, elle est à moi l'échelle._

On a eu quelques fous rires aussi, parce qu'évidemment on pouvait pas s'empêcher de raconter des conneries, ou d'en faire.
Big up au marmot à qui on ne passait pas le ballon de basket comme des connards, ça nous a tenu bien cinq minutes de rire nerveux. Et quand on a fini par la lui passer (pour les besoins du script), le "Ho, que tu joues bien au basket" du protagoniste nous a achevé. Les deux darons qui font un taureau avec un môme de 8 ans en lui tournant autour, purée. Grand moment.


_- J'ai toujours rêvé de savoir comment ça fonctionnait une machine à coudre. Le temps est venu de remédier à ce manque nécessaire à mon savoir.
- Si je faisais la vaisselle alors que je suis en cavale. Ha mais je suis con, je suis pas chez moi. Bon je la fais quand même. Moi, maniaque ? Pff._

Niveau technique, rien à dire, c'est propre.
Certaines textures et volumes sont magnifiques, d'autres sont assez dégueulasses. Inégal donc mais ça passe.
L'IA est bête comme un caillou. Les murs invisibles ne le sont que trop lors du passage dans la forêt, c'est dommage.
L'eau est cool. Voyez plutôt comme on fait de beaux remous avec :




*SPOILER STORY
*

Spoiler Alert! 



L'un comme l'autre nous n'avons pas vu venir le twist final explosif. Et pourtant on en a vu des films qui se terminent comme ça.
L'un comme l'autre on était dég' de devoir se tirer dessus, mais à la fois positivement surpris !
Le coup de nous faire coopérer tout au long du jeu pour ensuite nous dire "ha ben maintenant vous êtes ennemis", excellent coup.




*TROP LONG J'AI PAS LU
*À faire avec quelqu'un que vous connaissez bien et avec qui vous savez que vous allez rigoler.
CUL NU / 10

----------


## Bobbin

> ...


Merci du retour ! J'avoue que la note de CPC m'a bien refroidi mais je regarderai peut-être un let's play no commentary sur twitch pour découvrir un peu l'histoire

----------


## KaiN34

> Merci du retour ! J'avoue que la note de CPC m'a bien refroidi mais je regarderai peut-être un let's play no commentary sur twitch pour découvrir un peu l'histoire


Pour moi c'est clairement un jeu que je n’achèterai jamais (gameplay trop pauvre) mais que je pourrai très bien regarder plusieurs fois streamé par une paire de rigolos qui cabotinent.  ::P:

----------


## wiotts

Fini *Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen*. Enfin je pense, je ne sais pas si le jeu est vraiment terminé ou s'il s'agit ensuite d'une sorte de quête infinie, mais j'ai battu le gros méchant Dragon...
En whish list depuis longtemps, profité d'un -70% pour le prendre.

C'était sympa, ni plus ni moins. Le scénario n'est pas désagréable. 

Les combats sont quand même un des gros points fort, pas en terme de technicité ou de difficulté, mais de ressenti de montée en puissance et d'affrontements épiques. L'impact des sorts ou des armes est bien rendu. Bon, le respawn des mobs devient lassant sur la fin.

Le jeu est très beau, pour un portage console sorti il y  a quelques années j'étais admiratif. Bon j'ai installé 2-3 mods qui ont mis ma config à genou mais bon !

Reste l'interface console d'équipement / inventaire ignoble, de même que d'ouvrir le menu "esc" pour afficher la map ou les quêtes et j'avoue ne pas avoir cherché de mod pour cela...

Donc un bon retour sur ce jeu, mais qui ne me restera pas en mémoire.

----------


## Kaelis

Si c'est pas déjà fait tu devrais faire l'extension (Bitterblack Isle). C'est un énorme donjon avec un boss final qui peut être refait à loisir, c'est chouette pour continuer à se défouler et profiter de la patate des combats  :;):

----------


## Croaker

Le dragon n'est pas le boss de fin de DD et le jeu se termine pour de vrai à un moment.

Effectivement, le contenu du DLC est très bon (même si les environnements du donjon sont pleins de copier-coller), tu l'as forcément dans le cadre de la version Dark Arisen, il faut aller dans la baie du village de départ pour lancer tout ça.

----------


## Ginfizz

Fini *The Last of Us*

Je peux enfin regarder les trailers du 2  ::P:

----------


## Splitter1

Je rebondis sur les posts de Momock concernant les Trails. Pour quelqu’un comme moi qui ne connaît pas du tout la série mais qui voudrait s’y mettre, il faut commencer par lequel ? Trails in The Sky 1 ? Cold Steel 1 ? Je suis un peu perdu

----------


## Illynir

Trails in the Sky 1 sans hésitation. Comme on l'a dit Cold Steel 1 se déroule après la première trilogie dans le même univers.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Terminé *Batman : The Enemy Within* de Telltale.

Bah c'était vraiment très bien, j'ai beaucoup aimé cette réécriture de l'univers du chevalier capé et j'ai aimé qu'ils amènent deux chemins différents pour l'histoire ( ouais, on est loin de la promesse où chaque choix à un impact mais c'est déjà mieux que certaines autres productions Telltale ). Évidemment, ceux qui sont déjà gavé par la formule ne trouveront pas le salut devant The Enemy Within mais par contre, si vous aimez Batman, vous passerez sûrement un très bon moment dans cet univers alternatif qui fait vraiment des choix intéressant et parfois assez couillu au niveau de la caractérisation des personnages.

Bon par contre, que Telltale soit incapable de proposer des sous-titres FR décent, de l'AZERTY ( modification des touches toujours absente ) et qu'il y ai certains problème technique récurrent ( les drops de FPS, le son qui se coupe, des éléments particulièrement présent dans le dernier épisode ), c'est inacceptable et ce serait bien qu'ils se sortent les doigts du cul ( ce qu'ils ne feront pas ).

----------


## Baynie

Ça marche comment les deux chemins pour l'histoire ?

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Terminé *Batman : The Enemy Within* de Telltale.
> 
> Bah c'était vraiment très bien, j'ai beaucoup aimé cette réécriture de l'univers du chevalier capé et j'ai aimé qu'ils amènent deux chemins différents pour l'histoire ( ouais, on est loin de la promesse où chaque choix à un impact mais c'est déjà mieux que certaines autres productions Telltale ). Évidemment, ceux qui sont déjà gavé par la formule ne trouveront pas le salut devant The Enemy Within mais par contre, si vous aimez Batman, vous passerez sûrement un très bon moment dans cet univers alternatif qui fait vraiment des choix intéressant et parfois assez couillu au niveau de la caractérisation des personnages.
> 
> Bon par contre, que Telltale soit incapable de proposer des sous-titres FR décent, de l'AZERTY ( modification des touches toujours absente ) et qu'il y ai certains problème technique récurrent ( les drops de FPS, le son qui se coupe, des éléments particulièrement présent dans le dernier épisode ), c'est inacceptable et ce serait bien qu'ils se sortent les doigts du cul ( ce qu'ils ne feront pas ).


Donc si on a bien aimé ce qu'ils ont fait avec leur précédente série Batman, on peut foncer ?  ::):

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Ça marche comment les deux chemins pour l'histoire ?


Difficile de trop en dire sans spoiler mais ça concerne John Doe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc si on a bien aimé ce qu'ils ont fait avec leur précédente série Batman, on peut foncer ?


Clairement, The Enemy Within est meilleur que la précédente itération.

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Clairement, The Enemy Within est meilleur que la précédente itération.


Chouette !

----------


## sebarnolds

> Difficile de trop en dire sans spoiler mais ça concerne John Doe.


D'ailleurs, faut savoir qu'il n'en faut pas beaucoup sur le net pour connaître les deux possibilitées sans avoir joué le jeu (merci les spoilers). Et pourtant, à première vue, je dirais que je n'ai lu que des infos sur jeuxvideo.com et gamespot.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Terminé *Batman : The Enemy Within* de Telltale.
> .


Tout le côté enquête sur la recherche du virus m'a saouler, la suicide squad dans ses quartiers idem. En revanche, quelques bonnes idées (john doe sur l'épisode 1, 4 et 5, l'homme mystère, le clan Fox - ::P: -).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chouette !


Lady Arkham était une bonne trouvaille pourtant, non ?

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Lady Arkham était une bonne trouvaille pourtant, non ?


Ah mais justement j'ai beaucoup aimé le premier ! Donc si le deuxième est encore meilleur, je suis content  ::wub::

----------


## banditbandit

> Fini *Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen*. Enfin je pense, je ne sais pas si le jeu est vraiment terminé ou s'il s'agit ensuite d'une sorte de quête infinie, mais j'ai battu le gros méchant Dragon...
> En whish list depuis longtemps, profité d'un -70% pour le prendre.
> 
> C'était sympa, ni plus ni moins. Le scénario n'est pas désagréable.





> Le dragon n'est pas le boss de fin de DD et le jeu se termine pour de vrai à un moment.
> 
> Effectivement, le contenu du DLC est très bon (même si les environnements du donjon sont pleins de copier-coller), tu l'as forcément dans le cadre de la version Dark Arisen, il faut aller dans la baie du village de départ pour lancer tout ça.


Effectivement tu n'es pas à la fin, Je dirais même que ce n'est que le début mon ami surtout si t'as pas encore attaqué le récif de l'amertume.   :Bave:

----------


## Valenco

Je confirme. Ce dlc est très chouette . D'ailleurs ça me donne envie d'y retourner vu que je ne l'ai pas fini.

----------


## banditbandit

Si tu peux fait un second run t'auras encore des surprises...  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

*Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight* (2016)



Metroid-lite.

Techniquement très mignon, émotionnellement très poétique. Momodora 4 est un Metroid-like plutôt classique, mais néanmoins plutôt bon. Les 5h que j'ai passé dessus étaient très agréables, malgré un côté un peu simpliste dans le level design et le gameplay. Mais attention, qui dit simpliste ne veut pas dire mauvais, et encore moins facile! J'ai débuté le jeu directement en difficile, me disant "je connais le genre par cœur, je vais rouler sur le jeu", et 5 écrans plus tard je relançais une nouvelle partie en normal, déjà bien plus adapté à mon niveau.

En fait, je pense que c'est un jeu qui se prêterait très bien aux néophytes du genre: je n'ai pas joué en facile, mais j'imagine qu'il devient assez abordable, et parce que le jeu est court et assez linéaire (impossible de se perdre), je me dis qu'il peut être une formidable porte d'entrée pour ceux qui souhaiteraient découvrir les Metroid-like sans forcément se pencher sur les trucs velus de barbus.

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont testé, ça apporte vraiment quelque chose le NG+?

Très bon jeu malgré ses défauts.

----------


## Momock

> Sinon, pour ceux qui ont testé, ça apporte vraiment quelque chose le NG+?


Je l'ai fait et je ne me souviens de rien de spécial, donc je suppose que non.

Le tout début du jeu est plus difficile (et Dark Soulesque au niveau du placement des ennemis et du comportement à adapter par rapport à eux) que le reste, je pense qu'une fois la forêt passée t'aurais pas eût de souci pour le reste du jeu en Hard.

----------


## Supergounou

Ok merci, en posant la question je pensais à toi justement, j'ai vu que tu avais pas mal de succès dessus. Je désinstalle du coup  :;):

----------


## Kaede

> J'ai débuté le jeu directement en difficile, me disant "je connais le genre par cœur, je vais rouler sur le jeu", et 5 écrans plus tard je relançais une nouvelle partie en normal


Pareil  :;):  J'ai joué en difficile jusqu'au premier boss je crois, mais ça m'a vite calmé. J'ai joué en normal. Le mode facile est exagérément facile.
J'ai vraiment adoré l'ambiance et l'univers de ce jeu, portés par un pixel art ultra soigné et de belles musiques. Pour le gameplay, assez d'accord avec toi. Ce n'est pas incroyable, mais ça fait le job (et il y a pas mal de boss).
Pas testé le NG+, je me rappelle juste m'être renseigné dessus et en être resté là (2 runs de suite, de toute façon, bof).

----------


## Supergounou

C'est vrai que les boss sont sympas, les patterns sont très lisibles et les frames d'invincibilité de la roulade assez longues pour ne pas trop avoir à se prendre la tête. C'est comme le reste du jeu au final: difficile au début, mais dès qu'on comprend le comportement des ennemis ça passe assez aisément.

----------


## Orkestra

Pas de chance ces derniers temps avec mes jeux terminés :


*Dominique Pamplemousse*



_Dominique Pamplemousse_ est un point & click très court (environ 1 heure de jeu), assez facile et linéaire et qui se démarque  par ses graphismes faits de pâte à modeler animée, ainsi que par son aspect "comédie musicale" puisqu'un certain nombre de dialogues sont chantés.

Clairement, ça m'avait semblé suffisant pour justifier que j'y jette un œil. Malheureusement, si l'histoire est somme toute assez classique et sympa a suivre, le côté comédie musicale s'avère assez agaçant parce que beaucoup trop répétitif (une seule (courte) mélodie par personnage) et peu inspiré (essayez de chanter trois phrases sorties de votre vie quotidienne, il est fort probable que ça donne à peu près la même chose que dans _Dominique Pamplemousse_... Dommage, je m'attendais à de vraies compositions...)

Quant à la touche graphique, les animations et les décors sont loin d'être incroyables mais ils ne sont pas déplaisant pour autant et à ce prix là on ne fera pas la fine bouche.

Au final, et bien qu'à son prix actuel (0,99€) on ne risque pas grand chose à se montrer curieux, le jeu n'a pas grand chose à apporter et on ne ratera pas grand chose si on ne le lance pas...



*Shantae and the Pirate's Curse*



Je trouve à _Shantae and the Pirate's Curse_ les mêmes qualités qu'à son grand frère (_[...] Risky's Revenge_) un petit peu améliorées mais aussi les mêmes défauts malheureusement.

J'ai obtenu une fin qui n'est pas la "vraie" fin, je suppose. Le jeu me demandait clairement d'aller reparcourir le monde à la recherche de 10 "portions" de magie que je n'avais pas trouvés (sur 20 en tout !) et ça ne m'intéressait franchement pas...

À mon avis le jeu souffre vraiment de son découpage en niveaux qui rend l'agencement global du monde moins clair que dans un metroidvania classique et n'aide pas particulièrement à se remémorer où peuvent se trouver des endroits que l'on n'avait pas pu explorer auparavant.
On est parfois obligé d'aller revisiter des niveaux parcourus précédemment mais j'ai à chaque fois trouvé ça un peu forcé et par moment pas clair du tout de savoir où je devais aller. Sachant qu'il s'agit donc principalement de revisiter des niveaux en extérieurs qui sont, je trouve, une plaie à parcourir... La faute notamment à des ennemis qui surgissent sans prévenir et au dernier moment (et sur lesquels on s'empale régulièrement) et a un level design pas folichon.

Dans les points positifs tout de même, les donjons (un par île, une portion non négligeable du jeu) sont plutôt bien pensés et dans l'ensemble très agréables à visiter de même que la plupart des boss sont chouettes à combattre !

Au final je ressors de ce _Shantae_  avec un avis mi-figue mi-raisin plus ou moins similaire à ce que j'avais ressenti en terminant _Risky's Revenge_...

Disons 12 ou 13/20.



*Scanner Sombre*



J'ai terminé *Scanner Sombre* en un petit peu moins de deux heures et heureusement que je savais que le jeu était court sans quoi je l'aurais certainement laissé tombé en chemin.

Comme la plupart de celles et ceux qui se sont intéressés au jeu, je suppose, c'est la patte graphique inhabituelle qui m'a attiré vers _Scanner Sombre_ et c'est malheureusement la seule chose que je retiendrai du jeu...

Il s'agit en effet d'un _walking simulator_ tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique : on marche, point. Que j'ai trouvé l'histoire sans intérêt est à la limite relativement anecdotique puisque je vois mal comment les trois phrases dispersées ça et là au cours des deux heures de jeu pourraient être un moteur suffisant pour pousser qui que ce soit a avancer dans le jeu. 
Reste donc l'exploration, la découverte de cet univers souterrain que l'on scanne au fur et à mesure qu'on progresse ? Bof... Passé les premières minutes de jeu, on active le scan automatique et on avance, tout droit, dans des environnements qui se ressemblent tous (forcément...) et qui finissent donc par lasser. Le problème c'est que, puisque j'avancais tout droit sans réfléchir, je n'ai jamais eu la sensation d'explorer et j'en suis venu à me demander ce que je foutais là et à quoi bon faire tout ça*.

En même temps, le gimmick de scanner les décors pour faire apparaître murs et chemins est bien sympa mais il faut bien dire qu'il rend le jeu difficilement lisible. D'où, j'imagine, sa relative linéarité. "Relative", parce qu'en arrivant vers la fin du jeu on a tout de même l'occasion de chercher notre chemin dans deux zones un peu plus labyrinthiques... et dans lesquelles j'ai pesté contre la lisibilité du jeu à tourner en rond sans réussir à trouver un indice visuel pour comprendre où était le chemin.

Au final j'ai l'impression d'avoir joué à une démo technique plutôt qu'à un vrai jeu. Si vous avez vu le trailer, le jeu n'a à mon avis pas grand chose de plus à offrir mais si vous voulez vraiment en voir plus je vous conseille de vous contenter d'un _Let's Play_... Vraiment une grosse déception...

* Oui, je sais, le "scénario" essaye d'expliquer ce qu'on fout dans cette grotte, mais je me permet de trouver ça très peu convaincant...

----------


## IriK

Arrive un peu tard mais vue que ça en parlait :



> Terminé *Batman : The Enemy Within* de Telltale.


Il lui arrive quoi à la notre copine ex agent 

Spoiler Alert! 


lorsqu'on choisit d'éloigner d'abord la bombe de John Doe le Vigilant destiner à Catwoman 

?
J'ai comme une idée mais vue que le scenario semblait s'en moquer  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Arrive un peu tard mais vue que ça en parlait :
> 
> Il lui arrive quoi à la notre copine ex agent 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> lorsqu'on choisit d'éloigner d'abord la bombe de John Doe le Vigilant destiner à Catwoman 
> 
> ...


Bah en fait, 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu réussis quand même à dégager la bombe destiné à Avesta



En parlant de la deuxième partie de ton spoiler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le Joker justicier est quand même une sacrée bonne idée, je trouve que ça donne encore plus d'impact au retournement de fin. En tout cas, j'ai vraiment aimé ce qu'ils ont fait avec le perso, ça m'a fait mal au coeur à la fin et le dernier dialogue quand Batou et le Joker sont tout les deux à terre, c'est magistral, du Batman pur jus.

----------


## Kaede

Fini à "100%" Tinertia, pour lequel j'avais ouvert un topic là.
J'aurai quand même mis 8h supplémentaires pour décrocher les achievements et surtout boucler le boss rush (qui a dû me faire rager facile 2-3h à lui seul je pense, je suis passé pas très loin du jettage d'éponge).
Très bonne expérience platformesque pour les mordus.




> Pas de chance ces derniers temps avec mes jeux terminés :
> *Shantae and the Pirate's Curse*


Wow, je te trouve assez dur. L'humour du jeu n'est peut-être pas pour toi (j'ai beaucoup aimé l'univers, l'écriture et aussi la musique, si je n'avais pas du tout accroché à ça j'aurais sans doute trouvé le jeu moyen+) ?

----------


## Zerger

*Axiom vierge*

J'avais un peu peur en lançant le jeu de n'avoir affaire qu'à une simple copie de Metroid, mais le jeu parvient à suffisamment innover et proposer un contenu très intéressant.
Le gros problème, c'est qu'à trop vouloir rendre hommage aux vieux Metroid, il en a aussi conservé certains défauts, comme les secrets cachés sans aucun indice visuel !!!!!  :Boom:  
Et ces secrets il y en a une tonne dans le jeu...
Et ils sont indispensables pour débloquer des écrits qui permettent de débloquer la bonne fin qui permet de comprendre cette putain d'histoire ultra complexe...
Et du coup, comme à l'époque, on passe son temps à tirer sur la totalité des murs pour espérer dégoter un objet caché...
Et ca c'est vraiment pas cool  :tired: 

Mais je lui pardonne parce que:
 - Globalement le jeu est très bon
 - Le design des cyborgs déchire sa race


 - Les musiques sont excellentes !!!

----------


## Orkestra

> Wow, je te trouve assez dur. L'humour du jeu n'est peut-être pas pour toi (j'ai beaucoup aimé l'univers, l'écriture et aussi la musique, si je n'avais pas du tout accroché à ça j'aurais sans doute trouvé le jeu moyen+) ?


Ah non, c'est juste que j'ai fait un condensé de deux posts sur le jeu que j'avais écrits et j'ai oublié de reparler de ça : effectivement, je trouve l'ambiance du jeu assez chouette (musique, graphismes, histoire), il ne se prend pas au sérieux, c'est un peu con-con mais appréciable je trouve. Ceci dit ça ne suffit pas à me faire oublier que le jeu est bancal au niveau gameplay/level-design et alterne selon moi entre le vraiment pas mal et le plutôt pas très bon. Disons que j'ai un avis assez neutre sur le jeu : pas assez bon pour que j'ai vraiment envie de le conseiller, mais je n'irai pas le déconseiller non plus parce que ce n'est pas non plus un mauvais jeu.

----------


## schouffy

*Neverending Nightmare*
C'était bien, heureusement assez court (1h30) car même là sur la fin j'en avais un peu marre. Presque 0 gameplay, mais une super ambiance, artistiquement au top, et l'histoire très cryptique comme toujours dans ces jeux, a le mérite de pas partir complètement en sucette comme dans Fran Bow.

Sinon après avoir terminé la campagne preview de *Ion Maiden* (PS: ça déchire), j'ai eu envie de me refaire du Duke Nukem 3D. Pour la nostalgie, mais surtout parce que le feeling de Ion Maiden me paraissait loin de celui de Duke 3D et je voulais comparer (IM me paraissait plus punchy et rapide).
J'ai donc téléchargé la *Megaton Edition* sur Steam, *Eduke32*, et deux campagnes fan-made: *Metropolitan Mayhem* et *Duke Hard*.
Eduke32 c'est du super taff, ça rend vraiment le jeu plus agréable de jouer à 1000 fps avec un mouselook parfait. Et du coup, ma mémoire me faisait défaut, c'est bien un feeling similaire, en tout cas avec eduke32.
Les deux campagnes sont excellentes aussi, la première reprend avec succès l'esprit des épisodes 1 et 3 de Duke3D, la deuxième consiste en 17 étages de la tour Nakatomi à monter. Chaque étage est fait par un mapper différent, ça va du moyen à l'excellent avec de super idées. Par contre on perd ses armes à chaque étage/map, relou mais compréhensible pour l'équilibrage.

Bref, si qqun veut se refaire du Duke en 2018, je l'invite à faire ça, ça rajoute du neuf sans en perdre l'identité.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé à l'instant *Firewatch*. Très bonne histoire et dialogues, mais les déplacements sont un peu longuets. Un peu déçu par la fin aussi. Je recommande quand même aux amateurs de walking simulator  ::):

----------


## Metalink

En plus on peut pas pêcher  :tired:

----------


## Valenco

> Terminé à l'instant *Firewatch*. Très bonne histoire et dialogues, mais les déplacements sont un peu longuets. Un peu déçu par la fin aussi. Je recommande quand même aux amateurs de walking simulator


J'ai bien aimé moi aussi. Assez émouvant sans esbroufe avec un petit côté open world pas désagréable.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ce weekend j'ai pu me finir * Evil Within 2*  et je suis complètement d'accord avec le test de  CPC, c'est un jeu d'horreur qui ne fait pas peur.

Je n'ai pas réussi à faire le premier que je trouve trop glauque et malaisant. Là, grâce à son mini open world j'ai réussi à me plonger dans le jeu. Dés les premiers instants dans la ville, je me suis dit que là, on avait un bon jeu de zombie, que le côté survival est bien emmené et que l’ambiance est chouette. 

L'histoire est bien écrite et peut être suivi sans avoir fait le premier même si au début, on peux se poser pas mal de questions sur le background et les différentes entités en jeu. Il y a pas mal de rebondissements dont quelques trucs qui m'ont bien pris au dépourvu.

En plus, dans ce jeu, j'ai pas l'impression qu'on devienne un grosbill avec le temps, oui, on peux s'améliorer avec le système d'xp mais les munitions peuvent assez vite poser problème. A la fin de l'avant dernier chapitre, il ne me restait que que cartouches sur une seule de mes 5 armes.

Il est vraiment chouette je le recommande  ::): . Pour finir, il m'a fallu 17h pour le finir et il ne me manque que quelques collectibles (1 dossier, 1 sacoche et un collectible pur). J'hésite à me le refaire en newgame + d'ici une semaine ou deux.

----------


## znokiss

Terminé *What Remains of Edith Finch*. Attention chérie, ça va couiner. 

[disclaimer] J'adore les walking simulators. Les fast FPS type le dernier Doom, c'est comme les pins vieux, ça ne me fais plus bander. Par contre, me balader dans de jolis décors pendant qu'on me raconte une histoire, je suis toujours preneur, mes derniers bon moments en la matière étant Ethan Carter, 35MM, Master Reboot ou Mind : Path to Thalamus (je dois être un des seul à l'avoir aimé, celui-là).

Bref, au vu des retours dithyrambiques, j'étais chaud frétillant pour Edith Finch. 
Mais comme un cycliste qui peine sur la petite piste (contrepèterie), mon envie a chuté mollement en déjantant (idem).

En positif : 
- c'est beau, très beau. Attention par contre, c'est limite musée art clinquant, un peu à la Bioshock Infinite où on va t'en mettre plein la vue avec des décors bien chargés mais finement ciselés.
- bonne nostalgie. De la boite à musique à la balançoire du jardin, les cabanes dans la chambre et plein d'autre, on retrouve bien toutes ces aventures qu'on a vécu étant petit, ça m'a rappelé des souvenirs d'enfance, en bon comme en mauvais
- d'excellentes idées de gameplay. Qu'il s'agisse du moment où on lis un comics, de la balade d'un chat ou du passage de l'histoire d'un prince, c'est toujours bien trouvé et très en raccord avec l'histoire.
- c'est pas long, j'ai torché ça en moins de 2h. Le ratio découverte plaisir/temps est bien élevé, on n'a pas le temps de s'ennuyer.

Mais quelques points négatifs : 
- c'est LEEEEEENNNNT ! Je sais, j'ai dit plus haut que j'aimais plus les fast-FPS. Mais là c'est parfois dur, on a l'impression de diriger la vieille dans The Graveyard (ceux qui y ont joué savent). Je sais que ça va de pair avec la narration "par le décor" et qu'on est sensé prendre notre temps. Mais là, n'importe quel couloir ou escalier (et il y en a) se transforme en chemin de croix interminable. Pour passer le temps, au lieu de s'immerger dans l'histoire, mon cerveau invente des mods genre le truc pour ajouter un bruit de cloche et une foule sur les côtés qui crie "Shame".. oui c'est n'imp, c'est pour dire comme c'était long. 
- mais surtout LE point qui m'a un peu tué le jeu (achtung spoiler, finissez le jeu avant), c'est qu'il aurait pu s'appeler 

Spoiler Alert! 


Darwin Award Simulator

 !

Sérieusement ? Je sais, je devrais être saisi de stupeur et de tristesse lorsqu'on nous raconte ces histoires, mais à partir de la 3ème 

Spoiler Alert! 


mort d'un membre de la famille

, c'était trop, j'arrivais plus à rentrer dedans. Le pompon étant atteint par 

Spoiler Alert! 


la partie de chasse avec le cerf et le précipice

. Quand c'est arrivé, j'ai eu un éclat de rire spontané comme je n'en avais plus eu depuis un moment devant mon écran. A partir de là, on se demande juste 

Spoiler Alert! 


comment le prochain va mal finir et quelle sera la prochaine mort violente..

. Autant dans Ethan Carter, il y a à chaque fois une trouvaille, un truc étrange, on ne sait jamais trop ce qui va se passer, autant ici, on finit par deviner comment tout ça va se finir.

Bref, c'est ce dernier aspect qui m'a malheureusement un peu fait sortir de la chose. Ou alors je suis un gros bouffon sans coeur qui ne sait pas s'émouvoir, c'est aussi possible. 

Reste une belle histoire, très contemplative et un peu lente mais avec quelques jolies trouvailles de gameplay, et malheureusement cet aspect 

Spoiler Alert! 


catalogue des morts insolites

.
Le jeu a le mérite de condenser la chose en 2h, c'est un très bel objet que je conseille tout de même aux amateurs du genre.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Deuxième run sur *Uncharted 4*. Vu que j'ai patiné plusieurs fois la trilogie originale, je me suis permis de passer le jeu en ultra easy, je n'ai pas besoin de challenge sur ce type de jeu. Et putain, comment le jeu devient encore meilleur  ::o: 

On va vite écarter ce qui est évident : Le jeu est une tuerie technique monumentale. Que ca soit en terme de graphismes purs, de réalisation (certains plans sont à couper le souffle, vraiment), de level design, avec des arènes beaucoup moins visibles et beaucoup plus naturelles. La verticalité de ces dernières rend les combats très intéressants, et mettre le jeu en ultra easy, permet de les faire en furtif assez simplement, tout en laissant une part aux combats qu'on ne recommence jamais. En plus, le fait d'enchaîner les mecs rend le tout assez "grotesque" et le body count n'est plus aussi choquant que quand on joue en mode sérieux, en essayant d'aligner les headshots à l'AK47 pour économiser ses balles. Ici, on peut tout faire avec le flingue de base, on vide 4 ou 5 balles sur un mec sans le viser, il tombe, et le cerveau n'y fait même pas attention.

Le jeu est très long, dans le bon sens du terme, et certaines séquences sont à tomber. La poursuite en bagnole en ville, avec le final dantesque accroché à la grue du camion, qui renvoie les précédents jeux à de gentils bricolages. IL y a également une séquence avec un bâtiment qui s'effondre, là-aussi réalisé de manière incroyable. Le tout est suffisamment dirigiste pour qu'on ne puisse pas perdre, mais on a toujours l'impression de contrôler le perso, et de véritablement s'en sortir tout seul (alors qu'on suit le seul chemin prévu par les devs).

J'adore également les persos, et surtout l'antagoniste principal. Très cliché, mais bordel qu'est-ce que ca marche, et comment j'en suis arrivé à détester ce tas de polygones/


Le seul reproche que je pourrais lui faire, c'est l'abandon total de l'aspect 

Spoiler Alert! 


Fantasy

 qu'on retrouvait de manière très légère mais suffisante dans les jeux de base, les rapprochant beaucoup d'Indiana Jones. Mais l'histoire s'y prêtait clairement moins que pour Shamballah et compagnie.

Je vais prochainement attaquer le standalone, voir ce qu'il a dans le bide.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Bah en fait, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> tu réussis quand même à dégager la bombe destiné à Avesta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dommage que le 

Spoiler Alert! 


john doe soumis à quinzel traine en longueur

. Sinon le 

Spoiler Alert! 


dialogue de fin sonne très

 "killing joke" et "Arkham Asylum", pour ceux qui connaissent les bd de batman.

C'est un point fort de l'histoire. L'attirance 

Spoiler Alert! 


sexuelle du joker pour batman, souvent latent dans l'univers batman, franchit un cap car il est directement attiré par wayne. Jusque là le joker se contrefichait de l'identité de batman, il se mettait des œillères pour ne pas savoir.  C'est pour ça que je suis un peu déçu qu'on en ait trop fait avec

 Quinn. Cette 

Spoiler Alert! 


tension 

se retrouve dans le jeu arkham origins (très réussi dans son histoire mais hélas buggé), qui donne lieu à un sacré quiproquo entre le joker et quinzel.

----------


## Baynie

> Le seul reproche que je pourrais lui faire, c'est l'abandon total de l'aspect 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Fantasy
> 
>  qu'on retrouvait de manière très légère mais suffisante dans les jeux de base, les rapprochant beaucoup d'Indiana Jones. Mais l'histoire s'y prêtait clairement moins que pour Shamballah et compagnie.


Mais c'était horrible :Gerbe: 

Les sacs à PV dégueulasses qui apparaissent à la fin du 1 et du 2, je le regrette pas du tout.

----------


## banditbandit

> Mais comme un cycliste qui peine sur la petite piste (contrepèterie), mon envie a chuté mollement en déjantant (idem).



 ::lol:: 

Mais j'ai un doute sur la deuxième.

----------


## Gloppy

> Deuxième run sur *Uncharted 4*. Vu que j'ai patiné plusieurs fois la trilogie originale, je me suis permis de passer le jeu en ultra easy, je n'ai pas besoin de challenge sur ce type de jeu. Et putain, comment le jeu devient encore meilleur


Merci Zapp pour ton retour. Là je suis sur *The Last of Us Remastered* mais ton message me donne envie de m'attaquer à *Uncharted 4* ensuite. 

Question : est-ce qu'en mode "Ultra Easy" la facilité ne nuit pas au plaisir de jeu ? Il faut quand même un minimum d'habileté et d'attention ou bien on roule sur tout le monde sans réfléchir ?

----------


## Croaker

C'est un verbe "enjuter" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Merci Zapp pour ton retour. Là je suis sur *The Last of Us Remastered* mais ton message me donne envie de m'attaquer à *Uncharted 4* ensuite. 
> 
> Question : est-ce qu'en mode "Ultra Easy" la facilité ne nuit pas au plaisir de jeu ? Il faut quand même un minimum d'habileté et d'attention ou bien on roule sur tout le monde sans réfléchir ?


Uncharted Lost legacy est très bien aussi.

Pour te répondre je dirais que tu vas rouler sur tout sans problème.




> C'est un verbe "enjuter" ?




Spoiler Alert! 


déjuté ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Merci Zapp pour ton retour. Là je suis sur *The Last of Us Remastered* mais ton message me donne envie de m'attaquer à *Uncharted 4* ensuite. 
> 
> Question : est-ce qu'en mode "Ultra Easy" la facilité ne nuit pas au plaisir de jeu ? Il faut quand même un minimum d'habileté et d'attention ou bien on roule sur tout le monde sans réfléchir ?


Alors non, il est quasiment impossible de perdre un combat. Il faut savoir qu'Uncharted 4 a été fait en collab avec des associations qui prônent l'universalité de l'accès aux jeux vidéos, même pour les personnes ayant des gros soucis de motricité. Du cou^p, ca se ressent sur ce gameplay. Les séquences de grimpette ne présentent quasiment aucune difficulté. Après, sur Last of Us, j'ai besoin de la tension durant les combats, elle apporte quelque chose à l'univers. Sur Uncharted, c'est du remplissage, car sans ca, le jeu serait horriblement court et manquerait de rythme. Tu peux assez bien doser la difficulté sur Uncharted4 au final, avoir un full auto-aim, diminuer le temps de réaction des mecs durant les séquences d'infiltration....

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Je vais prochainement attaquer le standalone, voir ce qu'il a dans le bide.


Je l'ai trouvé mieux équilibré entre l'exploration et les combats, et meilleur en générale.
L'évolution de Nadine est bien sympa, je ne pouvais pas l'encadrer dans le 4 mais je suis mis à l'apprecier dans lost legacy.

----------


## Maed Max

Fini *Ryse : Son of Rome*. A 5 euros ça reste une très bonne affaire pour peu qu'on apprécie les jeux sur des rails avec une grosse mise en scène. Le scénario et le gameplay ne sont pas incroyable mais ça reste agréable pour se défouler et pas se prendre la tête. Je regretterais tout de même le manque de variété des ennemis et des "finish moves".

----------


## znokiss

> Mais j'ai un doute sur la deuxième.





> C'est un verbe "enjuter" ?





> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> déjuté ?


Presque : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le cycliste *ch*ute mollement en dé*j*antant.

----------


## Getz

> Presque : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le cycliste *ch*ute mollement en dé*j*antant.


Ha ben je l'avais bien celle là, mais la première non...  ::unsure::

----------


## DeadFish

> Vu que j'ai patiné plusieurs fois la trilogie originale, je me suis permis de passer le jeu en ultra easy, je n'ai pas besoin de challenge sur ce type de jeu. Et putain, comment le jeu devient encore meilleur 
> 
> La verticalité de ces dernières rend les combats très intéressants, et mettre le jeu en ultra easy, permet de les faire en furtif assez simplement, tout en laissant une part aux combats qu'on ne recommence jamais. En plus, le fait d'enchaîner les mecs rend le tout assez "grotesque" et le body count n'est plus aussi choquant que quand on joue en mode sérieux, en essayant d'aligner les headshots à l'AK47 pour économiser ses balles. Ici, on peut tout faire avec le flingue de base, on vide 4 ou 5 balles sur un mec sans le viser, il tombe, et le cerveau n'y fait même pas attention.





> Après, sur Last of Us, j'ai besoin de la tension durant les combats, elle apporte quelque chose à l'univers. Sur Uncharted, c'est du remplissage

----------


## M.Rick75

> Presque : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le cycliste *ch*ute mollement en dé*j*antant.


Quand j'étais petit garçon, je repassais mes leçons, en jantant.

----------


## banditbandit

> Presque : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le cycliste *ch*ute mollement en dé*j*antant.




Spoiler Alert! 


Mon envie à déjuté mollement en chantant. 

 

Bon ça veut pas dire grand chose mais c'est marrant.  :;):

----------


## Chonko

*Duke Nukem Forever*

Il fallait que je saches si ce jeu est vraiment de la merde.

Yep, c'est bien de la merde.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Tu l'a payé 2 euros j'espère !  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> https://media.giphy.com/media/yb3FUOXXpedSU/giphy.gif


The Last of Us est un jeu de survie, qui te prend aux trippes. Tu te balades dans un monde dévasté, il est normal de sentir de la tension quand tu vas éliminer une bande de mecs, qui violeraient probablement la gamine de 12 ans qui t'accompagne.

Dans Uncharted, tu te balades dans un univers de carte postale, avec des X qui indiquent l'emplacement d'un trésor, des méchants cartoon, un papi sympa qui fume le cigare. De fait, non oue, quand j'ai 5 ou 6 mecs armés qui me foncent dessus, je suis conscient d'être dans un univers fictif, à la limite du film, et je n'ai pas envie de me poser des questions sur le bien fondé des actions de mon perso. On affronte ni des zombies, ni des nazies, ni des robots, donc oui, étrangement en 2018, dans un jeu aussi réaliste graphiquement, ca me pose soucis si je dois aligner dans mon viseur une dizaine de mercenaires, qui ne sont la que parce leur contrat de travail l'indique, et qu'à aucun moment, on essaie de me les faire passer pour mes méchants. Mais c'est surtout valable pour Uncharted 4, dans les autres, les antagonistes sont assez rapidement montrés comme des gros méchants avides de massacre et de pouvoir.

----------


## Chonko

4 euros. 

 ::siffle::

----------


## Euklif

> 4 euros.


Je le trouve pas si pire... Pas top non plus. Moyen quoi.
Par contre, j'ai fait de très bonne partie bien régressive en multi.

----------


## Catel

Fini *Risen 3*.

Pas du mauvais PB, c'est même techniquement propre, mais c'est moche. Attention, le mode normal correspond à du très facile. J'ai roulé sur tous les mobs pendant tout le jeu, et ça c'est pas PB...
Les quêtes commencent à être beaucoup trop fedex pour leur bien, je me demande où ça en est dans Elex.

Par contre la dernière partie du jeu est peut-être le meilleur épilogue d'un jeu PB: au lieu d'un couloir beat'em up de merde, on a 

Spoiler Alert! 


une grande île inédite et classieuse (volcans et lave inclus) pleine de ruines plutôt chouettes à explorer et quelques quêtes, juste avant le combat final.

  ::o: 

Je mets un bon 6,5/10.

----------


## DeadFish

> The Last of Us est un jeu de survie, qui te prend aux trippes. Tu te balades dans un monde dévasté, il est normal de sentir de la tension quand tu vas éliminer une bande de mecs, qui violeraient probablement la gamine de 12 ans qui t'accompagne.
> 
> Dans Uncharted, tu te balades dans un univers de carte postale, avec des X qui indiquent l'emplacement d'un trésor, des méchants cartoon, un papi sympa qui fume le cigare. De fait, non oue, quand j'ai 5 ou 6 mecs armés qui me foncent dessus, je suis conscient d'être dans un univers fictif, à la limite du film, et je n'ai pas envie de me poser des questions sur le bien fondé des actions de mon perso. On affronte ni des zombies, ni des nazies, ni des robots, donc oui, étrangement en 2018, dans un jeu aussi réaliste graphiquement, ca me pose soucis si je dois aligner dans mon viseur une dizaine de mercenaires, qui ne sont la que parce leur contrat de travail l'indique, et qu'à aucun moment, on essaie de me les faire passer pour mes méchants. Mais c'est surtout valable pour Uncharted 4, dans les autres, les antagonistes sont assez rapidement montrés comme des gros méchants avides de massacre et de pouvoir.


Ah ben ça. Des jeux avec une narration ne serait-ce que potable, on les compte sur les doigts d'une main de lépreux, de toutes façons. Non moi je tiquais sur le reste. Tout l'intérêt des Uncharted, ce sont les arènes ; si t'enlèves ça, c'est comme ne garder que les trous d'un gruyère, y a rien à bouffer.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *Nier Automata*. Enfin plus exactement, j'ai terminé la route A et je compte m'arrêter là.

Le jeu n'a pas du tout fonctionné sur moi, j'ai essayé de m'y accrocher au début car y avait un petit goût de "Reviens-y" avec la belle musique, le personnage de 2B que j'aime bien mais bon sang, plus j'avançais dans le jeu est plus j'étais frustré parce que je m'attachais à rien, ni à l'histoire, ni aux personnages ( 9S, j'avais juste envie de le tuer ). Je m'ennuyais à retraverser ad nauseam les mêmes niveaux pas beau ( sauf le parc d'attraction qui est vraiment sympa ) pour faire des quêtes annexes d'une nullité affligeante ( que j'ai fini par abandonner ) pour rusher l'histoire principe dilué dans des aller retour. Je pense que le monde ouvert du jeu lui a fait plus de mal que de bien.

Et donc voilà, j'ai traversé le jeu en mode pilote automatique avec comme seule motivation de pouvoir dire " Bon bah voilà, je l'ai fait " et c'était extrêmement frustrant.

Y a quand même des éléments pas mal, les combats sont nerveux ( mais la caméra est dans les choux ), il y a quelques moments poétiques ( mais pas assez fréquent et marquant ), l'histoire contient des éléments sympathiques ( mais trop dilué ), l' OST tue ( et là, j'ai rien à redire ).

En fait, pour moi, le soucis du jeu est là, c'est que pour chaque bon moment, je réussis à trouver 15 trucs derrière qui ne vont pas.

----------


## Zlika

*The Longue Reach*, un (énième) survival horror indé russe en pixel art et side scrolling façon _Home_, _Claire_ et _Lone Survivor_.



C’est pas mal mais trop cher pour ce que c'est (court et facile, malgré 2-3 trucs amusant). J'aime assez la narration qui passe par plusieurs perso jouable et un truc tout simple mais qui fait son petit effet : 

Spoiler Alert! 


un PNJ t'appelle par ton surnom Steam/PSN

. L'histoire est bien rythmée mais te plonge sans explication dans un récit hallucinatoire en mode “tout est permis”.

Dans le style j'avais préféré _Distraint_, beaucoup plus minimaliste et quasi-monochrome mais avec une histoire moins attendue (le 2 arrive sur Steam, le 1 est dispo sur mobile et promit avec le 2 pour Vita/Switch/3DS). C’est la même boîte qui a fait les portages des deux jeux (Rataika Games).

----------


## Olima

Ah je suis un poil intrigué. Dans l'idée, un SH en 2d j'étais le coeur de cible, j'adore ça mais j'ai pas la machine pour faire tourner les derniers gros titres, et je préfère les graphismes rétros de toutes façons. Mais je dois dire que le peu que j'ai testé m'a un peu refroidi. J'ai assez aimé Silence of the sleep mais je ne suis pas arrivé au bout, Claire c'était la cata malgré les bonnes intentions visibles : répétitif, histoire brouillonne, level design foiré. J'ai pas tenté sérieusement Home et Lone Survivor du coup. J'attends toujours un bon RE ou Silent Hill like en 2D, avec un mélange d'exploration et un poil d'action dans les moments de stress (dites moi si ça existe et que je l'ai loupé).

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Tout l'intérêt des Uncharted, ce sont les arènes ; si t'enlèves ça, c'est comme ne garder que les trous d'un gruyère, y a rien à bouffer.


C'est pour ça que les gens aime le 3 alors que je ne peux pas le pifer.
J'ai toujours trouvé les combats d'uncharted d'une nullité absolue en raison de l'imprécision des contrôles et des headshot qui ne headshot pas.
Je rejoins Zapp c'est nettement plus marrant en ultra facile.

----------


## Rakanishu

+1, je trouve que les combats ralentissent totalement la narration dans Uncharted.

----------


## Anonyme1202

D'ou le fait de jouer en très facile du coup.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Voilà, il y aurait un mode avec 0 combat, clairement, je ne le ferais pas, car le feeling est quand même très sympa. Surtout quand tu joues en facile, et que tu peux te permettre d'utiliser le grappin comme un taré, pour sauter sur un mec et l'assommer et compagnie. Et vu que je j'y joue avec mes enfants qui regardent, c'est pas plus mal de ne pas appesantir  sur les exécutions des mecs d'en face.

----------


## Zlika

> Ah je suis un poil intrigué. Dans l'idée, un SH en 2d j'étais le coeur de cible, j'adore ça mais j'ai pas la machine pour faire tourner les derniers gros titres, et je préfère les graphismes rétros de toutes façons. Mais je dois dire que le peu que j'ai testé m'a un peu refroidi. J'ai assez aimé Silence of the sleep mais je ne suis pas arrivé au bout, Claire c'était la cata malgré les bonnes intentions visibles : répétitif, histoire brouillonne, level design foiré. J'ai pas tenté sérieusement Home et Lone Survivor du coup. J'attends toujours un bon RE ou Silent Hill like en 2D, avec un mélange d'exploration et un poil d'action dans les moments de stress (dites moi si ça existe et que je l'ai loupé).


_Le Conte Lucanor_ est rigolo et bien équilibré, mais malgré sa variété amusante dans les différentes phases ça reste un jeu court, avec par contre plein de petits embranchements d'histoire

http://store.steampowered.com/app/44...Count_Lucanor/

_The Final Station_ se pose bien au dessus de la mélée de ces productions indés mais beaucoup plus action post-apo que pur survival-horror. Mais la narration n'est pas en reste si on s'y intéresse et le DLC est excellent pour peu d'aimer le jeu de base.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/43...Final_Station/

----------


## Olima

Ah oui j'avais oublié Lucanor, que j'ai beaucoup aiimé justement !
Final Station traîne dans mon backlog, je vais peut être me pencher dessus (ou attendre le prochain event du backlog). Merci  :;):

----------


## akaraziel

*Dark Souls 3*

(Bon, sauf 

Spoiler Alert! 


le roi Sans-Nom qui se délock constamment en plus d'avoir une hitbox de chie

 )

C'était très cool, comme attendu. C'est beau (quoique les arrière plans flous..), ça tourne plutôt bien (à part des micro baisses par endroits), c'est plus ergonomique (le craft, la respé) et c'est une super conclusion à la saga.
Un défaut quand même, je sais pas si c'était le cas : le lock qui se barre ou qui veut pas se mettre par moments. Franchement pénible parce que j'ai souvent pris des coups pour rien. 
Plus agaçant que catastrophique ceci dit.
Puis petit moment épique pour le boss de fin : plus d'Estus, le boss peut me buter en un coup vu le peu de vie qu'il me reste et moi fallait que je lui en mette 5 pour l'abattre. Gros gros stress suivi d'une grosse satisfaction après l'avoir abattu.

----------


## Zodex

> *Dark Souls 3*
> 
> (Bon, sauf 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le roi Sans-Nom qui se délock constamment en plus d'avoir une hitbox de chie
> 
> ...


Monsieur, vous posez tout de suite ce clavier et vous allez pointer auprès de celui-qu'on-ne-nomme-pas-passqu'il-a-pas-de-nom-ce-con, je vous prie.  :tired: 
Et on ne "lock" pas dans DS3, et encore moins contre lui.  :tired:

----------


## akaraziel

> Monsieur, vous posez tout de suite ce clavier et vous allez pointer auprès de celui-qu'on-ne-nomme-pas-passqu'il-a-pas-de-nom-ce-con, je vous prie.
> Et on ne "lock" pas dans DS3, et encore moins contre lui.


 :^_^: 

Je retenterai, j'ai pas désinstallé le jeu en ce sens.  :;): 
Le truc c'est que j'arrive déjà pas à passer sa première phase, donc je t'avoue que c'est assez démotivant, surtout que je manque de portée (je joue l’épée de Lothric, build DEX/Chance) donc j'ai du mal à le toucher.

J'ai essayé sans lock mais il bouge trop, du coup je m’emmêle les pinceaux parce que je le perds de vue et je me fais dépouiller en 3 secondes. Après j'ai pas tryhard, je pense que c'est faisable mais va me falloir du temps. Et de la patience. BEAUCOUP de patience.

A titre d'exemple contraire, les autres boss un peu compliqués, j'arrivais à atteindre la seconde phase au premier ou second run, donc je sais d'entrée que ça va le faire et ça me motive. Mais alors celui là.  :Boom:

----------


## KaiN34

La 1ere phase du Roi Sans Nom que ça soit avec ou sans lock ça reste de la merde.  ::|: 

A coté de ça la 2eme phase passerait presque pour une promenade de santé (en plus d'être 100 fois plus cool que la 1ere).  :;):

----------


## akaraziel

C'est ce que je me dis en regardant une vidéo. Bon en pratique j'aurai le stress de me retaper la première phase si je me foire, donc je vais m’énerver et faire n'imp'.  ::ninja:: 

En fait je pense que la première phase passerait déjà beaucoup mieux si je ratais pas les courts moments où je peux taper à cause d'une hitbox foireuse. Ou alors je passe à une arme avec plus de portée en espérant le toucher plus facilement.

----------


## Sylla

C'est marrant, moi la première phase c'est pas celle où j'ai du mal(maintenant hein parce qu'au départ c'était pas ça non plus). Pour le lock, moi je le mets en ciblant le roi quand le dragon tourne en l'air: ça permet d'éviter facilement la lance de foudre et d'esquiver quand il t'arrive dessus.

Après, il faut pas trop s'éloigner pour pas que le dragon s'envole et souffle en l'air car là tu ne vois pas où il est et c'est super chiant. Pour la portée, je me colle à sa tête après le jet de flammes et au bout de 2 coups, j'esquive le roi.

----------


## Rakanishu

> Voilà, il y aurait un mode avec 0 combat, clairement, je ne le ferais pas, car le feeling est quand même très sympa. Surtout quand tu joues en facile, et que tu peux te permettre d'utiliser le grappin comme un taré, pour sauter sur un mec et l'assommer et compagnie. Et vu que je j'y joue avec mes enfants qui regardent, c'est pas plus mal de ne pas appesantir  sur les exécutions des mecs d'en face.


Et y'a quelque chose de grisant quand tu fonces sur un mec pour le tabasser, fais une roulade, sors ton arme pour tuer un autre qui fonce sur toi et fonce te cacher derrière un muret et lancer une grenade pour tuer quelqu'un qui essaie de te tirer dessus. Un petit côté super-héros badass et comme ça tu n'es pas plus ralenti que ça.

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est marrant, moi la première phase c'est pas celle où j'ai du mal(maintenant hein parce qu'au départ c'était pas ça non plus). Pour le lock, moi je le mets en ciblant le roi quand le dragon tourne en l'air: ça permet d'éviter facilement la lance de foudre et d'esquiver quand il t'arrive dessus.
> 
> Après, il faut pas trop s'éloigner pour pas que le dragon s'envole et souffle en l'air car là tu ne vois pas où il est et c'est super chiant. Pour la portée, je me colle à sa tête après le jet de flammes et au bout de 2 coups, j'esquive le roi.


Je tenterai ça en mode "hit and run mais pas trop", on verra bien.  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini hier soir *Ghost Of A Tale*.

Le jeu a un charme fou et un ambiance très personnelle, voire intimiste, chose que j'ai grandement apprécié. Visuellement, il poutre pas mal de jeux AAA sur bien des points (direction artistique, animations, character design etc...), et son monde ouvert, bien que pas immense, est très détaillé et avec un level design très plaisant, rempli de raccourcis et de passages secrets.

L'histoire est très agréable à suivre et la fin est bien trouvée, et j'espère sincèrement qu'il y aura un suite, tant l'univers du jeu est riche et mériterait qu'on s'y attarde davantage.

Et tous les personnages du jeu ont leur personnalité, et personne n'est ni un enfoiré intégral, ni un ange parfait qui ne pète jamais au lit. Le duo de voleurs Fatale et Gusto m'ont bien fait rigoler, avec leur fourberie de voleurs maladroits.

Le jeu a néanmoins quelques défauts: une quête où l'ont doit trouver des champignons, dont certains sont assez dur à trouver (pas super fun de passer la forêt au peigne fin), le fait qu'on avertisse pas le joueur que tel ou tel quête ne pourra se terminer que plus tard dans le jeu (j'ai tourné en rond pas mal de temps avant de piger qu'il me fallait d'abord terminer une quête principale avant de pouvoir enfin débloquer un truc....), et la toute fin du jeu, qui aurait pu se faire de manière plus subtile 

Spoiler Alert! 


(jouer au chat et à la souris avec les fantômes, tout en transportant de l'explosif...)

.

Pour résumer, un jeu qui mériterait clairement du succès. Et quel plaisir d'avoir un jeu de rôle "light" sans aucun combat, ça change pour une fois.

----------


## RegisF

> Fini hier soir *Ghost Of A Tale*. Et quel plaisir d'avoir un jeu de rôle "light" sans aucun combat, ça change pour une fois.


9a m'intéresse ça. tu pourrais m'en dire plus ? Le système de rp fonctionne comment ?

----------


## Herr Peter

C'est plus un jeu d'aventure qu'un RPG pur et dur. Tu as des choix, mais ça ne changera pas drastiquement le déroulement de l'histoire (c'est pas Fallout 2 par exemple), et tu n'as pas de leveling, seulement des talents qui s'apprennent auprès de certains persos, mais ils sont plus gadget que réellement utiles (d'ailleurs tu peux refuser de les apprendre).

Le gros plus de Ghost Of A Tale, c'est vraiment l'histoire et le rôle de ton personnage au sein de ce monde (il n'est pas l'Élu de mes couilles ou autre, seulement un simple ménestrel), et la grande qualité des dialogues. On est une petite souris qui veut retrouver sa femme disparue, et pas un demi-dieu. D'ailleurs plusieurs persos se servent de nous pour arriver à leurs fins, et vice-versa. Pas de manichéisme primal façon Disney (le style visuel pourrait y laisser penser, mais non, c'est bien plus intéressant que ça).

----------


## Getz

> C'est plus un jeu d'aventure qu'un RPG pur et dur. Tu as des choix, mais ça ne changera pas drastiquement le déroulement de l'histoire (c'est pas Fallout 2 par exemple), et tu n'as pas de leveling, seulement des talents qui s'apprennent auprès de certains persos, mais ils sont plus gadget que réellement utiles (d'ailleurs tu peux refuser de les apprendre).
> 
> Le gros plus de Ghost Of A Tale, c'est vraiment l'histoire et le rôle de ton personnage au sein de ce monde (il n'est pas l'Élu de mes couilles ou autre, seulement un simple ménestrel), et la grande qualité des dialogues. On est une petite souris qui veut retrouver sa femme disparue, et pas un demi-dieu. D'ailleurs plusieurs persos se servent de nous pour arriver à leurs fins, et vice-versa. Pas de manichéisme primal façon Disney (le style visuel pourrait y laisser penser, mais non, c'est bien plus intéressant que ça).


Je me souviens d'ExServ sur GK qui le décrivait comme un action/rpg... Un peu côté de la plaque, il y a aucun combat dans le jeu.

C'est clairement un jeu d'aventure (mais au niveau d'une souris ^^), avec énormément d'exploration. Les personnages secondaires sont vraiment un gros atout, ils sont très bien écrits, tantôt drôle, tantôt dramatique (

Spoiler Alert! 


l'histoire de Silas  :Emo: 

)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et y'a quelque chose de grisant quand tu fonces sur un mec pour le tabasser, fais une roulade, sors ton arme pour tuer un autre qui fonce sur toi et fonce te cacher derrière un muret et lancer une grenade pour tuer quelqu'un qui essaie de te tirer dessus. Un petit côté super-héros badass et comme ça tu n'es pas plus ralenti que ça.


Ah ben clairement, j'avais déjà ressenti ca, sur Bioshock Infinite. A l'époque, je croyais faire le bonhomme en mettant le jeu en super hard. Mais du coup, ca consistait à se planquer derrière des caisses pour aligner les têtes qui dépassent...En repassant le jeu en normal, tu t'amusais beaucoup avec les différents pouvoirs, le fusil à pompe et compagnie. C'est quand même dingue ces jeux, dont le gameplay se retrouve appauvri quand tu y joues dans des modes de difficulté élevés...

----------


## Momock

> Je me souviens d'ExServ sur GK qui le décrivait comme un action/rpg... Un peu côté de la plaque, il y a aucun combat dans le jeu.


Action =/= combat.

----------


## Supergounou

*Escape Goat* (2012)



Puzzle/plateforme. Une chèvre tente de s'enfuir d'un donjon.

Quelques points noirs: c'est laid, la physique est atroce (heureusement les phases de plateforme pures sont rares), l'histoire est nulle, le jeu est très court (2h30).

Mais ça reste assez plaisant à jouer, les énigmes ne sont jamais trop dures, on progresse de tableaux en tableaux jusqu'aux crédits.

Clairement pas le GOTY 2012, mais assez sympathique pour qui recherche un petit jeu de réflexion sans prétention.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Je me souviens d'ExServ sur GK qui le décrivait comme un action/rpg... Un peu côté de la plaque, il y a aucun combat dans le jeu.



J'ai réussi a me retenir de dire ce que je pense d'ExServ mais je me sens quand même obligé de vous le dire parce que ce fut dur pour moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Il est quand même parvenu à comparer le jeu à Dark Souls dans son test pour GK, ce qui n'était pas gagné à l'avance vu combien les jeux n'ont aucun rapport entre eux.  ::lol::

----------


## Zodex

> Il est quand même parvenu à comparer le jeu à Dark Souls dans son test pour GK, ce qui n'était pas gagné à l'avance vu combien les jeux n'ont aucun rapport entre eux.


Même dans la manière dont les niveaux sont construits, avec de retours et des raccourcis qui encouragent l'exploration ? C'est une vraie question hein, je n'ai pas testé le jeu encore, mais c'est un point qui dans ce style de jeu me semble important mais trop rare.

----------


## Anonyme1202

J'en convient mais le problème de ExServ c'est que sa seul culture vidéoludique c'est Dark Souls.
C'est pas parce que tu as des raccourcis que direct tu peux comparer l'incomparable.

C'est sa marque de fabrique, il rapporte tout à la série des souls et ça ce vois.
Dans 10-15 ans et avec la culture adapté via sont travail chez GK, il deviendra plus pertinent et moins impertinent.

Sinon Ghost of a Tales est un excellent titre en effet  ::): 

Bon ben... j'ai craqué.

----------


## Getz

> Action =/= combat.


Oui je suis d'accord, j'ai un peu raccourci ça. Mais GoaT n'est absolument pas un jeu d'action. Ni Action/rpg. Ni action/aventure.




> Même dans la manière dont les niveaux sont construits, avec de retours et des raccourcis qui encouragent l'exploration ? C'est une vraie question hein, je n'ai pas testé le jeu encore, mais c'est un point qui dans ce style de jeu me semble important mais trop rare.


Oui il compare pour ce point précis en effet: 




> Il est difficile de ne pas citer le premier Dark Souls tant l’agencement des zones entre elles et parfaitement pensé pour récompenser les joueurs les plus curieux.


Perso j'ai pas pensé à Dark Souls. Je pense que c'est plus un running gag lourdingue de sa part de citer dark souls dans chacun de ses tests. Ou alors il a aucune référence à part celle-ci, j'hésite.

----------


## Orkestra

> *Escape Goat* (2012)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...ee.600x338.jpg
> 
> Puzzle/plateforme. Une chèvre tente de s'enfuir d'un donjon.
> 
> Quelques points noirs: c'est laid, la physique est atroce (heureusement les phases de plateforme pures sont rares), l'histoire est nulle, le jeu est très court (2h30).
> 
> Mais ça reste assez plaisant à jouer, les énigmes ne sont jamais trop dures, on progresse de tableaux en tableaux jusqu'aux crédits.
> ...



 :Cell:   :Cell:   :Cell: 

J'avais vraiment adoré le jeu, mais ça fait longtemps donc je ne saurais contrer tes arguments  ::P: 
En tous cas je n'ai pas souvenir d'une physique atroce. Pour le reste, bon, d'accord.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'avais vraiment adoré le jeu, mais ça fait longtemps donc je ne saurais contrer tes arguments 
> En tous cas je n'ai pas souvenir d'une physique atroce. Pour le reste, bon, d'accord.


Il parait que le 2 est bien meilleur, du coup je l'ai mis en wishlist  ::):

----------


## Momock

> Oui je suis d'accord, j'ai un peu raccourci ça. Mais GoaT n'est absolument pas un jeu d'action. Ni Action/rpg. Ni action/aventure.


Qu'est-ce que c'est, d'ailleurs? (je demande en toute ignorance  ::P: )

PS: les comparaisons à DS sont lourdingues mais si tu compares à Metroid les p'tits jeunes vont probablement ne rien comprendre (pour la plupart).

----------


## Croaker

Aventure / infiltration.
Avec une D.A. incroyable.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Qu'est-ce que c'est, d'ailleurs? (je demande en toute ignorance )
> 
> PS: les comparaisons à DS sont lourdingues mais si tu compares à Metroid les p'tits jeunes vont probablement ne rien comprendre (pour la plupart).


C'est pas une question de choix de référence, il connaît que ça c'est tout. Mais ça s'estompera au fil du temps.

----------


## Zodex

Ok, je ne savais même pas qu'il n'y a pas de combats dans GoaT. L'infiltration c'est vraiment pas mon truc, dommage ce jeu ne sera pas pour moi, c'est pas faute de baver dessus (la DA est bien chouette). Le test de Kahn Lusth refroidit un peu aussi, ça m'arrange.  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ayé, j'ai enfin fini *Crysis 2*, en un peu moins de 12h.

Sympa au début et sympa à la fin une fois les améliorations permettant de bien jouer infiltration/camouflé débloquées, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal sur une bonne moitié du jeu au milieu où on a l'impression de faire toujours la même chose dans les mêmes environnements. Couloir/Arène/Couloir/Arène, 4-5 types d'ennemis (en comptant les aliens), et toujours le même environnement urbain, il n'y aucune variété. Même les armes se ressemblent toutes, à part quelques unes vraiment spécifiques, mais en général pas top...

Dans les points positifs, ça reste joli malgré l'âge, techniquement parlant, car niveau DA j'ai trouvé ça très générique.

En résumé, pas un mauvais jeu, mais ça aurait duré 6h ça m'aurait suffit je pense.

----------


## KaiN34

Fini *Far Cry 5* en 33 heures, toutes les missions et quasiment tous les achievements.

Alors le jeu est clivant et ne plaira pas à tout le monde, c'est un Open World avec un paquet de trucs à faire tous les 50 mètres.

Les +:

- L'ambiance est juste dingue, on se balade dans l’Amérique profonde en passant successivement de prairies à des forêts de conifères, de montagnes et à des rivières, entrecoupés à chaque fois de fermes ou d'habitations. Perso ça m'a totalement dépaysé de l’île déserte et peu cohérente de *Far Cry 3*.
- La bande son est parfaite, n'hésitez pas à mettre les voix en VO y a un paquet de PNJ WTF.  ::P: 
- Il y a un paquet de choses à faire différentes, les quêtes sont très variées et on peut plus ou moins faire ce qu'on veut à son rythme (petit bémol dont je reparlerai dans les "-").
- Le craft n'est plus une purge obligatoire à se taper (comme dans FC3) mais un ajout qui peut donner un ptit coup de main et la pêche est super bien foutue (mais un peu trop facile avec la dernière canne à pêche je trouve).
- On peut jouer en coop et il y aussi mode "Arcade" en 6vs6 avec un créateur de cartes intégré.
- Le jeu est FUN.  :;): 


Les -:

- Le feeling des armes est bon mais ça manque quand même de pep's, un paquet d'armes sont de simples variations. Par contre rien n'est plus jouissif d'exploser des hélicos ou d'autres véhicules au lance-roquette.  ::wub:: 
- Le 1er tiers du jeu on est floodé d'ennemis, de quêtes ou d'event toutes les 30 sec, il n'est pas rare de rouler vers une quête, de s'arrêter pour buter 2 ennemis pour un event, le temps de les looter d'autres ennemis se ramènent et finalement on aura passé 5 minutes sur la même portion de route. Alors je n'ai constaté cela que pour la 1ere zone que j'ai faite (a priori la plus grande, celle de *John Seed*). Pour les 2 autres zones ça c'est grandement calmé. Je relancerai surement le jeu en débutant par une autre zone pour voir si ça fait le même truc.
- Les quêtes principales, secondaires et les events font augmenter une jauge de résistance pour la zone en cours, au 1er, 2nd et 3eme tier de cette jauge un script se déclenche et on est quasi obligé de se taper une cinématique (skipable heureusement) ainsi qu'une portion de gameplay liée à l'histoire peu importe le lieu où l'on se trouve ou ce que l'on est en train de faire. Çà coupe complètement le rythme.  ::|: 
- Dans certaines missions secondaires on nous donne l'occasion d'incarner un cascadeur, celles sur route sont anecdotiques par contre celles en avion sont injouables au clavier/souris, il faut obligatoirement le pad et même avec elles sont super frustrantes.


Perso on est surement loin du GOTY 2018, le jeu a plusieurs défauts mineurs mais on s'éclate tout du long, en tout cas j'en ai pas fini avec, je vais surement le refaire en coop et tâter du mode Arcade.

----------


## Getz

Fini *Spec Ops - The Line*, en un peu moins de 5h.

Très court, mais très bon. Le jeu reste assez beau malgré ses 6 ans (sauf certaines cinématiques blindées d'aliasing, et avec une résolution pourrie. On dirait des cinématiques pré-calculées, qui au final, sont de bien moins bonnes qualités que tout le reste du jeu... Alors que les autres cinématiques avec le moteur n'ont pas ce problème).

J'en avais beaucoup entendu parler, je m'attendais un peu à un truc qui me retournerait le cerveau... Et finalement pas vraiment!
Alors oui, il y a des passages durs (pas dans le sens difficile hein ^^), 

Spoiler Alert! 


un twist final, mais on le voit clairement arriver; même si on ne sait pas trop sous quelle forme.



Mais j'ai beaucoup aimé quand même. Un jeu de guerre où on ne se contente pas que de mitrailler tout ce qui bouge, c'est assez rare. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je ne sais pas si on peut avoir une "bonne fin" selon les choix que l'on fait. J'ai tué pas mal de civils (pas tous, et je ne sais pas si ils tous évitables, j'avais l'impression de ne pas avoir le choix tout le temps), et j'ai décidé de me suicider (enfin, de ne pas tirer sur ma représentation mentale). Je ne pense pas refaire le jeu, peut-être regarder les autres fin sur Youtube. 



Et malgré tout, les gunfights sont très prenants, avec un système de couverture proche d'un Gears Of War (qui ne fonctionne pas toujours quand on le souhaite, mais on s'y fait).

Et tout ça gratuit, merci Humble Bundle  :^_^:

----------


## hisvin

Et il tourne sous Linux.  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Et y'a des grenades collantes, c'est très important, car c'est une des plus grande révolution du game design parmi les nombreuses innovations qu'a apporté ce chef-d’œuvre mythique.

----------


## Getz

> Et y'a des grenades collantes, c'est très important, car c'est une des plus grande révolution du game design parmi les nombreuses innovations qu'a apporté ce chef-d’œuvre mythique.


Halo en proposait déjà en 2001  :^_^: 






Ou alors tu as oublié un  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Sinon, j'ai terminé *Valley* que m'avait offert lucky one en fin d'année dernière, et c'était vraiment sympa !

C'est du FPS-runner-plateformer dans de beaux décors avec un twist : on peut chopper de l'énergie sur n'importe quel bout de l'environnement, plante ou animal, mais ça les fait crever. Alors qu'en leur redonnant de l'énergie, on les ressuscite. Tout ça influe le niveau d'énergie global de l'environnement avec une petite jauge dans un coin : quand on meurt, on réapparait en pompant pas mal de cette énergie environnementale. 
Si la jauge tombe à zéro, game over.

En dehors de ça, ce sont de grands environnements à traverser en ouvrant des portes et tabassant quelques ennemis fantomatiques. Le truc sympa, c'est l'espèce d'exo-squelette du perso, qui va s'améliorer au fur et à mesure de l'aventure : double-saut, méga-sprint et l'indispensable grappin ( ::wub:: )...

L'impression de vitesse et d'immensité est super bien rendu. Par moment, on galope à toute vitesse en sautant et virevoltant... c'est parfois bien grisant, j'ai pensé à une sorte de SuperMeat Boy en vue FPS où on est concentré pour aller au bout le plus vite possible. 
Un niveau sur des rails magnétiques m'a donné la meilleure sensation de vitesse que j'ai eu dans un JV, devant les bagnoles de l'environnement Beach de Trackmania, c'est pour dire.

Les sensations m'ont fait penser à ce plateformer en FPS dont le nom m'échappe, où il faut activer des cubes sur un lac, et qui se termine (malheureusement) en 30mn, ou bien "A Story About My Uncle" en un peu plus nerveux.

Après, le scénario est con-con-classique : va falloir voir du côté des méchants qui exploitent l'énergie de la vallée.. mais on ne joue pas à ce jeu pour l'histoire.

C'est assez court (j'ai du le faire en 3-4h) donc on a pas le temps de se lasser. 

Bref, je recommande à tous ceux qui veulent se poser une aprem se faire une petite session Parkour dans un joli environnement.

----------


## akaraziel

> Ou alors tu as oublié un


C'est fait exprès. Y'a bien un canard qui te filera le lien vers cette discussion mythique.  ::trollface:: 





> Et y'a des grenades collantes, c'est très important, car c'est une des plus grande révolution du game design parmi les nombreuses innovations qu'a apporté ce chef-d’œuvre mythique.


Et l'omniprésence de la feminité + les cloches  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Halo en proposait déjà en 2001 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ou alors tu as oublié un


Ah oui, j'ai peut-être oublié un smiley. C'était un clin d'oeil à une shitstorm épique qui avait animé le topic du jeu il y a quelques temps. Ça démarre par ici, de la bonne lecture popcorn à relire pour égayer une journée pluvieuse.

Bande annonce : 



> Maintenant, vous me faîtes rire aussi parce que je sais à quel point le jeu est subtil. Vous refusez de le reconnaître parce que vous vous pensez infaillibles. Oui, il faut un certain bagage, une certaine culture que vous n'avez pas (c'est complètement idiot de le limiter à Apocalypse Now par exemple et l'angle religieux fait de Spec Ops un jeu totalement hors norme).

----------


## Getz

> Ah oui, j'ai peut-être oublié un smiley. C'était un clin d'oeil à une shitstorm épique qui avait animé le topic du jeu il y a quelques temps. Ça démarre par ici, de la bonne lecture popcorn à relire pour égayer une journée pluvieuse.
> 
> Bande annonce :


Merci!

C'est un bon lui!  ::lol:: 




> Néanmoins, pourquoi j'insiste sur sable ?
> - Parce que c'est l'un des rares jeux à l'utiliser et surtout, c'est le premier à le faire avec cette variété. Ce qui est intéressant par exemple, c'est le rôle des grenades. Elles sont importantes pour développer les interactions avec le sable. Or les grenades sont en nombre limité sauf à achever les ennemis. Si tu t'y appliques, non seulement, tu en gagnes davantage (ce qui offre un peu plus de spectacle, d'ambiance, de dynamisme) mais cela te permet de noter à quel point Walker s'enfonce dans la barbarie (les mises à mort sont de plus en plus violentes). Tu viens achever les PNJs pour une récompenses qui influence le gameplay (la gestion des munitions), tu remarques le travail sur l'expressivité des visages. Là tu as une influence du gameplay sur la mise en scène + une relation à la narration. Alors c'est léger, c'est subtil mais le fait est qu'on peut multiplier les exemples. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de dire que le jeu échoue à faire du sable l'élément principal de son gameplay, à le mettre au coeur du jeu. La vie, c'est pas noir ou blanc. Un jeu n'est pas une merde parce qu'il ne t'a pas plu, que tu y as vu, certes, des carences bien réelles mais tout en passant à côté de ses subtilités et de ses apports.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Malheureusement, il est impossible de discuter avec des gens malhonnêtes intellectuellement. C'est de la perte de temps. Tu cherches à plier le jeu à ce que tu penses.

----------


## Kaelis

icaremag ne déçoit jamais  :Cigare: 

Sur d'autres forums il a offert des pétages de plombs de qualité.

----------


## Baynie

Fais gaffe, si tu répètes 3 fois que Spec Ops est un jeu sympa mais pas non plus extraordinaire, Icaremag débarque avec des grenades collantes en hurlant "Y'A DES POSTERS DE FEMMES A DUBAI!!!!!!!

----------


## Blackogg

Spec Ops est-il le meilleur FF ?

----------


## Valenco

> Fini *Spec Ops - The Line*, en un peu moins de 5h.
> 
> Très court, mais très bon. Le jeu reste assez beau malgré ses 6 ans (sauf certaines cinématiques blindées d'aliasing, et avec une résolution pourrie. On dirait des cinématiques pré-calculées, qui au final, sont de bien moins bonnes qualités que tout le reste du jeu... Alors que les autres cinématiques avec le moteur n'ont pas ce problème).
> 
> J'en avais beaucoup entendu parler, je m'attendais un peu à un truc qui me retournerait le cerveau... Et finalement pas vraiment!
> Alors oui, il y a des passages durs (pas dans le sens difficile hein ^^), 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Ho ! Je l'ai lancé hier, juste histoire de voir 5 minutes et paf... près d'une heure dessus (alors que je pensais jouer à Slay the Spire et /ou Endless Dungeon). C'est vrai que les cinématiques sont bof mais dans l'ensemble les graphismes sont encore très honorables. Pour l'instant, je trouve que le jeu se débrouille pas mal en mélangeant le tps classique avec un propos critique. Mais bon, je pense que tout à déjà été là dessus et je n'en rajouterai pas ::rolleyes::

----------


## Blackogg

> Ho ! Je l'ai lancé hier, juste histoire de voir 5 minutes et paf... près d'une heure dessus (alors que je pensais jouer à Slay the Spire et /ou Endless Dungeon). C'est vrai que les cinématiques sont bof mais dans l'ensemble les graphismes sont encore très honorables. Pour l'instant, je trouve que le jeu se débrouille pas mal en mélangeant le tps classique avec un propos critique. Mais bon, je pense que tout à déjà été là dessus et je n'en rajouterai pas


C'est en effet un excellent résumé.
Je regrette un peu le retour à chaud que j'en avais fait, où j'étais tout énervé parce que j'ai fait du passage en force pour finir le jeu en hard, et que c'est inintéressant au possible de jouer comme ça. Bon ça et le fait que visiblement j'aime pas les TPS-cover.
Mais le fond est cool, surtout si on s'est pas spoilé.



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais j'ai quand même préféré le commentaire façon Far Cry 3  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

Specs Ops j'ai pu le terminer, il reste... contenu. Le jeu d'Ubi impossible d'aller jusqu'au bout, je m'étais fait violence pour atteindre la quinzaine d'heure  ::zzz::

----------


## CptProut

> Specs Ops j'ai pu le terminer, il reste... contenu. Le jeu d'Ubi impossible d'aller jusqu'au bout, je m'étais fait violence pour atteindre la quinzaine d'heure


Et malheureusement sur un jeu a twist ça lui rend pas honneur :s

----------


## Kaelis

Heureusement qu'il y a Blood Dragon qui est assez court pour que je puisse le terminer  ::lol:: 

Même si les blagues dans le genre "c'est vraiment un truc de débile de ramasser des machins partout sur la carte" ont eu le don de m'énerver.

----------


## banditbandit

*Dragon Age Inquisition*


Terminé après de longues heures de jeu. Un avis mitigé sur ce Dragon Age parce qu'il a de grandes qualités mais aussi des défauts qui pourraient être rédhibitoires.

D'abord les défauts à commencer par le gameplay, j'ai fait pratiquement tout le jeu avec 3-4 capacités, j'ai même réussi à louper les quêtes de spécialisation (j'avais tous les ingrédients mais à un moment les instructeurs refusaient de me parler  ::|:  ). Il ya une sorte de latence dégueulasse dans les commandes qui rend le tout pénible, exemple essayer de réanimer un compagnon c'est la roulette russe, la commande ne répond pas il faut insister (le meilleur moyen de faire one shooter), ça et les trucs bien sympa genre ramasser le loot en plein combat, cibler un cochard qui passe  :nawak:  . 

Heureusement on peut tout micro gérer grâce à la vue tactique  ::trollface::  , bon je vais pas m'étendre là-dessus tout le monde s'accorde pour dire que la vue tactique c'est bien merdique, ça bloque sur le moindre obstacle, ça fonctionne que sur terrain plat quand le path finder veut bien,  sans compter les compagnons qui pour je ne sais quel raison refuse d'exécuter une action... parfois yen a aussi un qui décide de glander tout simplement.

Bref niveau gameplay et combat je suis au regret de le dire mais même DA II (qui est loin du premier) est meilleur, même l'interface (déjà infâme) était mieux (je ne sais pas comment ils ont fait)...  :Gerbe: 
Pareil au niveau du jeu en lui même, ça manque d'unité je trouve que le jeu se disperse trop que ça soit au niveau de l'histoire principale et des quêtes (très voir trop nombreuses), ya bien quelques endroits marquants (la cote orageuse est très réussie, le marais ombrageux) mais on est loin des tréfonds (

Spoiler Alert! 


par exemple  ::trollface::  

), que ça soit le temple nain avec le lyrium ou même l'immatériel, ça manque de profondeur (

Spoiler Alert! 


sans jeux de mots  :;):  

).

Tout ça est un peu dissous (c'est pas cher) dans un genre d'open world générique avec ouatmille indicateurs sur la map, des trucs à la con à ramasser pas parquets de dix.
Les cut-scéne qui arrivent comme un cheveu dans la soupe (sans compter l'aspect technique personnages au premier plan bien définis, fond flou, 3 -10 fps complétement haché ). pareil pour les personnages, coucou Miranda...  :nawak: 

Mais heureusement il reste de très bonnes choses, d'abord le jeu est plutôt joli voir très joli et les visages sont bien détaillés.
La qualité des maps même si elle ne sont pas toutes égales, le contenu du jeu très très fourni (trop ?).

L'exploration tout simplement, le loot même si les quêtes sont pas folichonnes (ramasser x trucs explorer tel zone, et vas-y que je te plante un drapeau...) ya souvent de bonnes surprises à la clé, les armures et armes qui sont superbes (quoique parfois bien bling-bling question de goût).
Le craft qui peut être intéressant même si la aussi ça demande de ramasser un tas de merdes en tous genre).
Les ennemis nombreux et différents,  la chasse au dragons évidemment.
Le bal qui est plus accès dialogue et intrigue, ça change un peu des sempiternels combats. 
Le mini jeu de l'astrorium très très sympa à faire avec toujours une récompense.  
Quelques scènes avec les compagnons (

Spoiler Alert! 


La beuverie avec Iron Bull, le genre de poker menteur, mais que fait Sera sous la table....  ::lol::  

), discuter avec Varic.

Aussi le boss final, j'y suis allé un peu la fleur au fusil "pour voir", et ben c'est quand même passé mais sur la fin je pense que j'ai eu un coup de bol (plus de potions, compagnons à terre), un dernier tire en baroud d'honneur et hop adieu Berthe...  ::lol:: 

Au final ce DA me fait plus penser à un Elder Scrolls avec sa multitude de quêtes (fedex) et aussi pour le côté exploration. Sans être mauvais ça propose quelque chose de différent mais l'orientation que prend le jeu peut ne pas plaire toujours aux fans de la série.

----------


## Supergounou

> Les sensations m'ont fait penser à ce plateformer en FPS dont le nom m'échappe, où il faut activer des cubes sur un lac, et qui se termine (malheureusement) en 30mn


Refunct  :;): 

Sinon je suis d'accord pour dire que ce Valley est très sympa, les mécaniques de jeu fonctionnent bien et il est grisant lors des phases de pleine course. Mon seul regret c'est la trop grande présence de phases en intérieur, qui du coup sont trop cloisonnées pour ce gameplay très speed.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Icaremag c'est le magasine a deux exemplaires un peu bobo ?  ::): 
Je me souvient de ces envolée lyrique  ::lol::

----------


## KaiN34

Mwé *Spec Op: The Lines* j'y aurai passer plus de 30min dessus si ça avait été un FPS et pas un TPS.  ::|:

----------


## Kaelis

T'aurais dû y passer 30 minutes de moins plutôt  ::ninja::

----------


## Zega

> Mwé *Spec Op: The Lines* j'y aurai passer plus de 30min dessus si ça avait été un FPS et pas un TPS.


Je l'ai pris gratos dernièrement, mouai j'ai fais 1h30 dessus, bah en plus c'est pas vraiment un bon TPS, et niveau scénario ça n'a pas l'air le truc de dingue que j'ai beaucoup lu à droite et à gauche quand on déjà vu 10 apocalypse now... Le jeu est parait-il très court je ferai peut être l'effort d'aller au bout.

----------


## Baynie

> Spec Ops peut permettre d'apporter ou de conforter la définition du jeu expérimental. C'est à la fois une expérience psychologique (convergence émotionnelle, dissonance cogitive, stress post traumatique), une expérience sensitive (contemplation), une expérience subversive (pacifisme engagé), sans oublier sa forte résonnance ludo-narrative. Mais ce qui est étonnant, c’est de voir la manière dont la jouabilité permet de s'approprier le jeu et de sortir des formulations.


Laisse tomber t'as pas le niveau intellectuel, retourne sur Adibou!  :;):

----------


## Cannes

Du coup, j'ai dit que j'allais en faire un : Voici mon article sur Orwell je prends les critiques o/

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai fini *Blackwell Epiphany*, dernier épisode de la série.

C'est mon préféré du lot, parce qu'il utilise bien tout ce qui a été mis en place avant pour créer un très bon final et que la présentation est de grande qualité : toujours les excellents doublages et c'est le premier de la série qui me convainc vraiment visuellement (c'est peut-être même plus pixelisé qu'avant mais je trouve ça enfin chiadé et travaillé bref digne des jeux Wadjet Eye récents). L'atmosphère est très travaillée.



Au bout du compte c'est une bonne série de point and click confortables et agréables à jouer. Ça m'a rappelé les Phoenix Wright : une première enquête qui pose les bases et met bien dans le bain, trois épisodes anecdotiques et routinier, puis le cinquième épisode comme grand final où tout se recoupe. 18 heures de jeu au total.

C'est très chouette à faire, et comme ces jeux ne font pas vraiment dans l'énigme capillotractée je pense que ça peut être une excellente occasion de renouer avec le point and click (pour ceux qui n'en auraient pas lancé un depuis Windows 98).

----------


## Ouamdu

> Du coup, j'ai dit que j'allais en faire un : Voici mon article sur Orwell je prends les critiques o/


Tu veux des critiques sur ta critique ?

----------


## Illynir

C'est internet, la seule critique qu'il aura c'est: TLDR lol 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Moi j'ai pas lu parce que c'est indiqué que ça spoil  :;):

----------


## Cannes

> Tu veux des critiques sur ta critique ?


Ben..pour m'améliorer quoi..

----------


## Sao

> Ben..pour m'améliorer quoi..


Accorde "rapproché*e*" dans le titre déjà.  :;): 

Ça fait tâche d'avoir une faute dans le titre.

----------


## Wulfstan

"*À* part Binding of Isaac, 95% de mes jeux favoris c’est *sont* des jeux narratifs" 

Sinon, sérieusement, je ne l'ai pas lu non plus parce que je n'y ai pas encore joué (c'est bientôt prévu), même si c'est moi qui te l'ai conseillé.  ::ninja:: 

Mais déjà, un bon point pour y avoir inclus un gif de Karim et Gilles.

----------


## Astasloth

> Accorde "rapproché*e*" dans le titre déjà. 
> 
> Ça fait tache d'avoir une faute dans le titre.


Ftfy  :;): 

Et je n'ai pas lu non plus. Juste les quelques premières lignes qui ne spoilent pas parce que c'est encore bien un jeu auquel je pourrais avoir envie de jouer. Désolée.
Mais juste en parcourant ces premières lignes, ce que je peux déjà te dire, c'est de faire attention aux répétitions dans ton accroche. L'enchaînement de "narratif", "narratif", "narrer" et "narratif" dans 5 phrases, c'est un peu lourd.

Ha oui, et en scrollant, j'ai juste aperçu un truc qui m'a fait mal aux yeux "dès fois". Il n'y a pas d'accent sur le "des". "Dès" est une préposition qui signifie, en gros, "à partir de ce moment".

Je suis désolée de te faire des critiques comme ça sans avoir lu ton article, je voudrais sincèrement le lire pour t'aider à te corriger et te donner des conseils (ex prof de français dans la place, même si ça ne se voit pas forcément sur le forum parce que je ne fais pas d'efforts stylistiques), mais je ne veux pas me spoiler.

----------


## Valenco

> Ben..pour m'améliorer quoi..


De bon matin, j’ai lu ton message et, du coup, je suis aller lire ta critique. Entre deux tartines de mon petit déjeuner, j'avais laissé un message, que j’ai ensuite supprimé car je me disais que j'allais passer pour le chieur de service... et puis, il était 6h30, donc je n'avais pas forcément les idées claires.

En substance, je te disais que ton article est intéressant et qu’on sent que tu t’es investi dans la redaction. Mais je disais également que ton propos est desservi par une orthographe défaillante et une grammaire hasardeuse. C'est dommage car tu as des choses à dire sur ce jeu et on ressent ta passion. Maintenant, il faut canaliser tout ça pour que la rédaction fasse honneur à ton travail.

Je t'encourage vraiment à persévérer car la rédaction d’un article n’est jamais une chose aisée et c’est en s’entraînant et en se documentant sur les techniques d'écriture qu’on progresse.  :;): 

Et la petite vidéo pour le spoil...  ::P:

----------


## Orkestra

Nouvelle série de jeux terminée :

*LiEat*



Un très court J-RPG/Visual Novel : on joue deux personnages dont l'un a la capacité de débusquer les mensonges de ses interlocuteurs et de les manger. Il appartient en effet à la race des dragons (malgré son apparence de jeune fille) dont chaque membre détient à priori une capacité différente. Le jeu est divisé en trois épisodes dans chacun desquels, après une phase d'exploration qui sert d'introduction, on passe par une micro-phase d'enquête, on repère les mensonges et les affronte afin de clarifier la situation avant d'affronter une sorte de boss final à chaque fin d'épisode.

Concrètement, il s'agit surtout de dérouler l'histoire, les combats ne sont pas bien difficiles et les enquêtes inratables. Tout l'intérêt du jeu réside donc dans la découverte de l'univers, des différents PNJ et de la relation qui unit les deux personnages que l'on contrôle durant notre partie. Il ne faut pas être allergique à l'ambiance _anime_ japonais et je dois dire que ça a plutôt bien marché sur moi. Les graphismes ont beaux être très sommaires on est tout de même plongé dans l'ambiance par une B.O. réussie et une écriture peut-être pas révolutionnaire mais efficace.

Un jeu qui occupera agréablement trois ou quatre heures des amateurs du genre.



*Elliot Quest*



_Elliot Quest_ est un jeu qui s'inspire de _Zelda 2_ : une carte du monde sur laquelle on se déplace pour trouver des donjons à explorer en 2D vue de profil, on y affrontera de nombreux monstres afin de tracer notre chemin jusqu'aux divers pouvoirs que les temples renferment et qui nous permettront par la suite de résoudre des puzzles, d'accéder à des lieux inaccessibles auparavant ou, plus simplement, nous aideront à traverser le monde plus facilement.

Le jeu n'est pas mauvais mais on ne peut s'empêcher de penser qu'il aurait mérité un bon coup de _polish_ final : un peu d'équilibrage pour la difficulté par exemple (les boss sont presque tous très simples à battre, alors que certains ennemis sont des plaies à combattre ou à éviter), rendre le jeu un peu plus clair (c'est peut-être voulu, pour rendre hommage à la "difficulté" à l'ancienne, mais le manque d'information sur ce à quoi sert tel ou tel objet, entre autre, est plus agaçant qu'autre chose), améliorer l'interface (pouvoir utiliser les gâchettes de la manette pour utiliser une autre capacité plutôt que de rentrer dans le menu à chaque fois notamment, les "cinématiques" trop lentes...) et un peu de travail supplémentaire sur les graphismes. Pas que le jeu soit laid, mais tout est très "carré" et manque de relief (beaucoup d’aplats de couleur) ce qui donne au jeu un aspect un peu amateur ("amateur" plus plus, mais amateur tout de même).

Concrètement, j'ai alterné entre le plaisir de jeu et la frustration d'être confronté à des erreurs de design qui m'ont parues assez basiques à repérer et auraient pu être corrigées facilement. J'ai eu besoin d'une douzaine d'heure pour arriver à la fin du jeu mais ceux qui apprécieront devraient pouvoir prolonger le plaisir assez longtemps puisque je suis loin du 100% et il y a un certain nombre de zones optionnelles du jeu que je n'ai pas pu explorer.

Dans un style similaire (quoi que plus axé exploration, là où _Elliot Quest_ mise plus sur les combats je trouve), je recommanderais plutôt de jeter un œil à _Treasure Adventure World_ sur lequel je me suis bien plus amusé. Malgré ses défauts, _Elliot Quest_ reste toutefois un jeu tout à fait recommandable.



*Open Sorcery*



_Open Sorcery_ est un Visual Novel dans lequel on incarne "programme informatique magique" fait de feu et créé pour protéger, à la manière d'un antivirus, une petite portion du monde qui l'entoure (une école, une maison de retraite, les maisons de ses deux créateurs). 

Graphiquement, le jeu est fait de lignes de texte dont certaines portions sont cliquables pour faire avancer l'histoire ou obtenir des éclaircissements sur certains points du scénario.

En essayant d'exorciser les humains placés sous notre protection lorsqu'ils en auront besoin, on rencontrera plusieurs esprits et les interactions que l'on aura avec eux nous permettront éventuellement de faire évoluer l'espèce d'IA que l'on incarne vers un être plus conscient d'elle même ce qui aura un effet sur les relation qu'elle entretiendra avec ses deux créateurs.

Un "run" se termine très rapidement (environ une heure) mais comme souvent dans ce type de jeu on prendra plaisir à le reparcourir plusieurs fois (avec la possibilité de passer en accélérer les choses déjà vues) afin de modifier les choix que l'on avait fait une première fois et pour essayer de voir différents embranchements du scénario.

Le jeu n'est clairement pas révolutionnaire mais c'est une expérience sympathique et après tout, à 4€ voire moins en solde, vous ne risquez pas grand chose.

----------


## hisvin

*Stasis:*Un jeu d'aventure exagérément gore classique dans sa construction à base de textes qu'on doit lire pour comprendre le contexte, la vie des gens etc etc Rien de décoiffant mais, au moins, les énigmes ne sont pas trop capillotractées pour une fois.

----------


## machiavel24

> Ben..pour m'améliorer quoi..


Les fautes sont à corriger en priorité. Au bout de trois fautes, j'arrête de lire et une dans le titre me donne l'envie de fermer l'onglet de suite.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Minit* 

Je copie-colle mon appréciation faite sur steam. Une fois n'est pas coutume : 

"Petit jeu assez court, minimaliste mais incroyablement réussi et attachant. 
Une petite, mais véritable, aventure qui arrive à proposer une boucle de gameplay (vadrouiller en 60secondes avant de mourir et de repartir au dernier checkpoint) tout en étant dépaysant. 
Digne d'un jeu gameboy type zelda ou pokemon mais avec un vrai propos, avec des énigmes, une partie + (pour les complétistes - résoudre les quêtes annexes, découvrir tout les lieux, avoir tout les trophées-). 
En 2h l'histoire principale du jeu peut être complétée. Néanmoins, pour le speedrun, pour se faire une run de temps à autre ou simplement pour trouver toutes les zones et items cachées, Minit mérite d'être relancé. 
Un mélange de Zelda gameboy et de Bill Murray dans le film "un jour sans fin".
Foncez, il n'y a pas une Minit à perdre."

J'ai fini l'histoire principale, or j'ai bouclé 64% du jeu en 121 minutes. J'y rejouerais dans un avenir + ou - proche.

----------


## znokiss

> J'y rejouerais dans un avenir + ou - proche.


En 2018, à l'heure des backlogs de taille +500, peu avant les prochain soldes steam, cette phrase veut souvent dire qu'on a trouvé le jeu sympathique, mais qu'on y retouchera plus jamais.

----------


## Marmottas

> peu avant les prochain soldes steam


On ne lance pas une affirmation comme cela sans date... (J'ai rien trouvé)  ::P:

----------


## LeChameauFou

> En 2018, à l'heure des backlogs de taille +500, peu avant les prochain soldes steam, cette phrase veut souvent dire qu'on a trouvé le jeu sympathique, mais qu'on y retouchera plus jamais.


J'ai une backlog fournie grâce à beaucoup bundles 1 $ et de jeux offerts par humble bundle et cie. Un quart voire un tiers plante sur mon pc, un tier sont des jeux inintéressants obtenus dans des humblesbundles.

----------


## znokiss

Ah, c'était pas adressé à toi spécialement. 
C'est juste que j'ai une quantité de jeux que j'ai lancé pour voir, joué 1h ou 2 et trouvé ça pas si mal, puis laissé de côté en me disant "hop, je vais m'y remettre plus tard". Et c'est jamais arrivé.

----------


## ajcrou

Terminé Avadon : The Black Fortress

Environ 45 heures, selon steam (en précisant que j'ai joué en difficulté : normal et probablement pas fait toutes les quêtes secondaires et zapper parfois quelques blablas).

Comme déjà indiqué, je ne connaissais pas les jeux de chez Spiderweb (acheté un peu au hasard lors d'une période de soldes). Et j'ai vraiment apprécié cette découverte, malgré le côté graphique, avec des combats pas forcément ultra-compliqués (pareil pour l'arbre de compétences) et une histoire assez bien écrite.
Quoique, honnêtement, la fin m'a posé probablement, car les deux choix ne m'ont pas convaincu. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je suis resté loyal à Avadon, car l'autre solution me donne un peu trop l'impression d'être complètement manipulé par des acteurs que je ne connais pas, d'un autre côté le système d'Avadon me semble très limite voir quasi-régime totalitaire avec un chef qui décide ce qui est bien ou mauvais, désigne les traîtres. Sans aucuns contre-pouvoir existant. Cela ne me semble pas très sain comme fonctionnement... Il y'a vraiment quelque chose qui m'embête avec cette organisation.


Dommage que le jeu se limite un peu trop à faire la même chose : explorer la carte, multiplier les combats, entrer dans un donjon (sous-terrain) et tuer tous les adversaires jusqu'au chef. Le journal des quêtes pas très précis. L'absence de musique (j'ai joué en écoutant une playlist sous spotify).
Mais assez bien compensé par la narration, qui sans être exceptionnelle, se laisse bien suivre, avec pas mal d'interrogation.

Vraiment une bonne découverte. J'achetais probablement le deuxième ultérieurement (je n'aime pas trop enchaîner, niveau jeux (ou bouquin) avec les suites).

Par contre, s’il y'a des connaisseurs de leurs titres, j'aimerais bien continuer la découverte soit vers : Avernum : Escape from The Pit ou Geneforge. Est-ce que l'un est à privilégier ?

----------


## Jughurta

Les Avernum sont les meilleurs à mon sens (Geneforge commence à dater, le 1er date de 2001), par contre niveau durée de vie, accroches toi bien car en général c'est bien 100 heures pour finir un jeu spiderweb, celui que tu as fait était le plus court de très loin.
Malheureusement tous les défauts que tu as relevés sont présents dans tous les Avadon, Avernum et même Geneforge.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Ah, c'était pas adressé à toi spécialement. 
> C'est juste que j'ai une quantité de jeux que j'ai lancé pour voir, joué 1h ou 2 et trouvé ça pas si mal, puis laissé de côté en me disant "hop, je vais m'y remettre plus tard". Et c'est jamais arrivé.


Une pensée et 1 minute de silence pour tout les développeurs de jeux qui dorment dans les blacklog.
...






...


...








...






...








...







... merci pour eux !

----------


## Kaelis

Une bonne chose de faite, merci LeChameauFou  ::):

----------


## hisvin

> Les Avernum sont les meilleurs à mon sens (Geneforge commence à dater, le 1er date de 2001), par contre niveau durée de vie, accroches toi bien car en général c'est bien 100 heures pour finir un jeu spiderweb, celui que tu as fait était le plus court de très loin.
> Malheureusement tous les défauts que tu as relevés sont présents dans tous les Avadon, Avernum et même Geneforge.


Les geneforges sont les plus courts suivi par les Avadons pour finir par les Avernum. Et encore, les 2 premiers peuvent être rejoués soit en changeant de camp ou en testant d'autres compagnons.

----------


## KaiN34

> Ah, c'était pas adressé à toi spécialement. 
> C'est juste que j'ai une quantité de jeux que j'ai lancé pour voir, joué 1h ou 2 et trouvé ça pas si mal, puis laissé de côté en me disant "hop, je vais m'y remettre plus tard". Et c'est jamais arrivé.


C'est exactement mon cas.  ::o:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Terminé *XCOM 2*.

C'était vraiment super bien, je trouve qu'on sent bien le gap de qualité par rapport au premier. Les possibilités tactiques sont plus poussés et j'ai bien aimé la possibilité de se la jouer infiltration/discrétion. On ressent bien la montée en puissance de l'équipement au fur et à mesure du jeu aussi, il y a un vrai sentiment de progression.

Par contre, ça manque toujours de variété concernant les niveaux et je dois dire que je suis devenu un peu fou au bout de 10ème base à détruire en forêt  :Sweat: 

Ah et j'ai la maladie du " Je m'attache trop à mon escouade ", j'ai quasiment fait tout le jeu avec les 5 mêmes personnages et dès qu'un mourrait en mission, je rechargeais la sauvegarde. Après, ça ajoute une petite dose de stress pas désagréable ( sachant que le jeu contient déjà des moments bien tendu du string ).

Au niveau de l'histoire, c'est toujours très nanard et je trouve ça un peu dommage parce qu'ils ont essayé de construire un assez gros background ( qu'on apprend grâce aux autopsies notamment ).

----------


## Jughurta

> Les geneforges sont les plus courts suivi par les Avadons pour finir par les Avernum. Et encore, les 2 premiers peuvent être rejoués soit en changeant de camp ou en testant d'autres compagnons.


Je n'ai fait qu'un Geneforge qui en effet ne m'a pas semble très long, par contre Avadon the Corruption je l'ai terminé en 108 heures contre 73 heures pour Avernum the Crystals Souls donc la durée de vie dépend beaucoup du titre et pas de la série.

----------


## ajcrou

> (Geneforge commence à dater, le 1er date de 2001)


J’avoue que Geneforge m'attire davantage que Avernum d'après les quelques informations-résumé sous gog / steam. Mais, effectivement, j'ai un peu peur niveau graphisme et interface. 

Je viens de me télécharger la démo sur le site officiel pour voir si cela passe ou non. Sinon, je m'orienterais vers Avernum (ou éventuellement la suite d'Avadon).

----------


## Catel

Honnêtement ça ne change pas énormément de choses à part des résolutions plus nettes et plus d'assets artistiques pour Avernum/Avadon.

----------


## hisvin

N'exagérons rien, les derniers Avadon/Avernum/geneforge V ne sont pas ignobles graphiquement. Par contre, les premiers geneforge sont assez violent pour les yeux et cela d'autant plus si ton écran est grand. Vu la taille du mien, j'hésite fortement à m'y remettre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> Terminé *XCOM 2*.
> Au niveau de l'histoire, c'est toujours très nanard et je trouve ça un peu dommage parce qu'ils ont essayé de construire un assez gros background ( qu'on apprend grâce aux autopsies notamment ).


C'est un des gros points noirs de XCOM 2 : une écriture lacunaire et médiocre dans un contexte travaillé et prometteur. 
Autant sur le premier, l'aspect nanar était agréable et en adéquation avec l'invasion alien, autant avec le 2, c'est une grosse opportunité manquée de faire quelque chose de mieux construit.

L'autre point noir des Xcom, ça reste la direction artistique. 
J'ai vraiment du mal avec le design de l’équipement et des certains aliens.

En revanche le reste : c'est du bonheur !

----------


## ajcrou

> Honnêtement ça ne change pas énormément de choses à part des résolutions plus nettes et plus d'assets artistiques pour Avernum/Avadon.


Effectivement un peu essayé la démo (uniquement le début tutorial), rien de bien désagréable. Sauf la gestion d'inventaire qui ne semble pas ultra-pratique. Je vais probablement me l'acheter ce soir.

----------


## ercete

> Terminé *XCOM 2*.
> 
> C'était vraiment super bien, je trouve qu'on sent bien le gap de qualité par rapport au premier. Les possibilités tactiques sont plus poussés et j'ai bien aimé la possibilité de se la jouer infiltration/discrétion. On ressent bien la montée en puissance de l'équipement au fur et à mesure du jeu aussi, il y a un vrai sentiment de progression.
> 
> Par contre, ça manque toujours de variété concernant les niveaux et je dois dire que je suis devenu un peu fou au bout de 10ème base à détruire en forêt 
> 
> Ah et j'ai la maladie du " Je m'attache trop à mon escouade ", j'ai quasiment fait tout le jeu avec les 5 mêmes personnages et dès qu'un mourrait en mission, je rechargeais la sauvegarde. Après, ça ajoute une petite dose de stress pas désagréable ( sachant que le jeu contient déjà des moments bien tendu du string ).
> 
> Au niveau de l'histoire, c'est toujours très nanard et je trouve ça un peu dommage parce qu'ils ont essayé de construire un assez gros background ( qu'on apprend grâce aux autopsies notamment ).


J'ai stoppé *xcom2* depuis quelques mois maintenant... avec presque le même constat que toi :
L'aspect _Die&Retry_ de reconstruire son escouade après avoir perdu des membres me fait l'effet d'un ralentissement trop frustrant dans ma progression que je soigne par la sauvegarde automatique.
Alors je _Save&Reload_ comme un gros porcasse pour "vivre" le jeu en mode A-Team, tout en profitant du récit qu'il apporte.
Et c'est là qu'une fois frappé en plein cœur par la futilité de son gameplay répétitif et de la pauvreté de son scénario, j'ai arrêté le jeu, ne voyant pas vraiment ce qui pourrait m'y faire revenir.

Il est toujours installé, l'icône attends là dans un coin de mon bureau...

----------


## Nono

> J'ai stoppé *xcom2* depuis quelques mois maintenant... avec presque le même constat que toi :
> Et c'est là qu'une fois frappé en plein cœur par la futilité de son gameplay répétitif et de la pauvreté de son scénario, j'ai arrêté le jeu, ne voyant pas vraiment ce qui pourrait m'y faire revenir.


Ben le mode Ironman. En difficulté commandant pour éviter de trop pleurer ses morts (mais il y en aura, plein). Faut plus jouer futile, faut jouer utile.

----------


## Budloc

Je viens de terminer *Wasteland 2* qui trainait dans mon Backlog depuis sa sortie car j'étais sur Divinity OS à l'époque, puis au moment de me lancer dedans, ils ont annoncé la Director's Cut du coup j'ai attendu et mon premier run s'est arrêté aux nomades du rail dû à des persos moisis et aux défauts du jeu avant de recommencer récemment.

Globalement, j'ai un ressenti hyper positif sur le jeu même s'il est perclus de défauts et que j'ai bien failli le laisser tomber plusieurs fois. L'histoire principale n'est pas folle, mais les quêtes annexes sont vraiment bien et pas forcément simple à résoudre. Et le jeu propose des résolutions vraiment différentes et c'est clairement cet aspect là que j'ai adoré.

Par contre le jeu souffre d'un très gros problème de rythme, les déplacements sur les maps sont hyper lents et le jeu oblige à pas mal d'aller retour, sans compter le RNG foireux lors de l'utilisation des aptitudes et les F9/F11 si comme moi on veut ouvrir un maximum de coffres ou de portes, du coup j'ai du finir le jeu en 70h à peu près, alors que le jeu aurait gagné à être juste plus rapide et de ce fait écourté. Les combats étant vraiment basiques avec une IA à la rue, leur omniprésence est également dommageable car ça participe à casser le rythme du jeu. Mais une fois qu'on réussi à passer outre ces défauts, le jeu est bien écrit et tient surtout là dessus et les différentes factions sont vraiment sympa.

Si le jeu n'était pas aussi long, j'aurais bien relancé un run pour voir les choix alternatifs à ceux que j'ai fait.

----------


## hisvin

> si comme moi on veut ouvrir un maximum de coffres ou de portes


Ou alors tu faisais comme moi, tu ne distribuais tes points de compétences qu'au moment ou tu voyais que cela bloquait. C'est une méthode de jeu relativement spéciale vu qu'elle augmente mécaniquement la difficulté.

----------


## Budloc

C'est ce que j'ai fait assez rapidement, mais vu que le RNG du jeu est complètement pété, tu peux très bien ouvrir du premier coup un coffre ou tu n'as que 10% de chances que ça passe et foirer 10 fois de suite un coffre sur lequel tu as 60% de chances d'ouverture

----------


## hisvin

Oui, ça j'ai remarqué. C'est le côté faussement aléatoire des calculs sur ordi si j'ai bien compris le blabla dans CPC.

----------


## Zerger

De toute facon, vu que tu joues avec 4 persos, y'a forcement quelqu'un dans ton équipe qui a le crochetage / hacking à fond

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est ce que j'ai fait assez rapidement, mais vu que le RNG du jeu est complètement pété, tu peux très bien ouvrir du premier coup un coffre ou tu n'as que 10% de chances que ça passe et foirer 10 fois de suite un coffre sur lequel tu as 60% de chances d'ouverture


C'est pas une histoire de RNG pété, c'est juste le principe de probabilité. 10% de succès, même si c'est peu, ca veut dire que tu peux quand même réussir

----------


## Budloc

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que 10% veut dire que tu peux réussir, maintenant foirer 10 fois de rang un 60% mathématiquement oui c'est possible, par contre c'est quand même assez improbable et quand ça tend à se répéter sur la longueur du jeu, je me dis qu'il y a un truc qui est pété  ::blink::

----------


## Getz

> De toute facon, vu que tu joues avec 4 persos, y'a forcement quelqu'un dans ton équipe qui a le crochetage / hacking à fond
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas une histoire de RNG pété, c'est juste le principe de probabilité. 10% de succès, même si c'est peu, ca veut dire que tu peux quand même réussir


Pas seulement la probabilité justement... L'exemple de XCOM dans l'article du 378 m'a ouvert les yeux ^^

https://www.canardpc.com/378/hasard-dans-les-jeux-video

----------


## Zerger

XCOM c'est différent, le jeu bidouille ses tables de RNG de sorte à ce que les quick save/quick load ne permettent pas d'avoir un résultat différent, et empeche ainsi les joueurs de "gruger" le jeu.
Je pense pas que ce soit le cas dans Wasteland 2. Si tu échoues 4 fois d'affilé une ouverture de coffre à 60% de réussite, c'est juste que tu n'as pas eu de chance.

----------


## Budloc

D'un autre côté, quand j'y pense mes persos n'étaient pas spécialement chanceux (3 ou 4 je crois), faudrait tester avec un perso avec un score de 10 en chance

----------


## Getz

> XCOM c'est différent, le jeu bidouille ses tables de RNG de sorte à ce que les quick save/quick load ne permettent pas d'avoir un résultat différent, et ainsi les joueurs de "gruger" le jeu.
> Je pense pas que ce soit le cas dans Wasteland 2. Si tu échoues 4 fois d'affilé une ouverture de coffre à 60% de réussite, c'est juste que tu n'as pas eu de chance.


Le jeu ne "bidouille" pas ses tables, apparemment il les génère à la création de la partie et les stocke dans le fichier de sauvegarde. Donc tu peux retenter 1000 fois le même tir en chargeant ta sauvegarde, la valeur utilisé par le rng sera la même valeur dans tous les cas.  (C'est ce qui est expliqué dans l'article)

Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil dans Wasteland 2, c'est possible qu'il n'ait juste pas de bol, mais aussi que ce soit du au pseudo-aléatoire  ::P:

----------


## Baynie

> Le jeu ne "bidouille" pas ses tables, apparemment il les génère à la création de la partie et les stocke dans le fichier de sauvegarde. Donc tu peux retenter 1000 fois le même tir en chargeant ta sauvegarde, la valeur utilisé par le rng sera la même valeur dans tous les cas.  (C'est ce qui est expliqué dans l'article)
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil dans Wasteland 2, c'est possible qu'il n'ait juste pas de bol, mais aussi que ce soit du au pseudo-aléatoire


Y'a deux choses différentes dans Xcom:
- les nombres aléatoires sont tirés à l'avance: donc oui recharger sa sauvegarde pour retenter sa chance ça sert à rien
- le jeu bidouille ses tables




> “The fact is, we’re trying to entertain players,” said Solomon. “So how do you deal with a player who’s missed an 85 percent shot? Emotionally, they’re probably strained. *We don’t want the players missing multiple 85 percent shots*, because then the game starts to feel punitive. That number boils down to a very simple thing on the UI, but our experience tells us that players have invested a lot of emotion in it.”
> 
> So how did Firaxis make sure XCOM 2 wouldn’t unduly batter the psychologies of their player base? Well, the calculations that go into each shot aren’t as heartless as you might think. “There’s actually a number of things that tweak that number in the player’s favor at the lower difficulty settings,” said Solomon. “*That 85 percent isn’t actually 85 percent*. Behind the scenes, we wanted to match the player’s psychological feeling about that number.”* That 85 percent, according to Solomon, is often closer to 95 percent.*

----------


## hisvin

> XCOM c'est différent, le jeu bidouille ses tables de RNG de sorte à ce que les quick save/quick load ne permettent pas d'avoir un résultat différent, et empeche ainsi les joueurs de "gruger" le jeu.
> Je pense pas que ce soit le cas dans Wasteland 2. Si tu échoues 4 fois d'affilé une ouverture de coffre à 60% de réussite, c'est juste que tu n'as pas eu de chance.


Tu as raison mais je pense qu'il y a néanmoins une gruge quelque part. 
Après je dis cela mais je suis du genre poissard puissance infini.  ::ninja::

----------


## Budloc

Ouais enfin concernant Wasteland 2, que le RNG soit pété ou pas au final importe peu contrairement à XCOM.

Le seul truc c'est que l'idée qui veut que l'utilisation des compétences prend beaucoup de temps si on est mauvais et moins de temps si on est bon, est peut-être bonne sur le papier, mais dans les faits ça casse complètement le rythme du jeu d'attendre plus ou moins longtemps à chaque utilisation d'une compétence. Et ce d'autant plus si on a pas de bol et qu'on veut ouvrir cette p.... de porte.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Encore une fois, vu que tu peux avoir 3-4 coéquipiers, quelquesoit la compétence en question, tu es toujours sensé avoir quelqu'un dans ta team qui est très compétent dans ce domaine (Si ton kiff c'est, comme moi, pouvoir tout ouvrir pour ne pas rater un trésor, tu as forcement pris qqun dans ton équipe avec de gros scores en hacking/crochetage, etc...)
C'était d'ailleurs le reproche principale que je faisais au jeu, il n'y a aucun choix de build, on peut exceller dans tous les domaines très rapidement

----------


## Thelann

> Y'a deux choses différentes dans Xcom:
> - les nombres aléatoires sont tirés à l'avance: donc oui recharger sa sauvegarde pour retenter sa chance ça sert à rien
> - le jeu bidouille ses tables


Les nombres "aléatoires" ne le sont très rarement en informatique. Le principe est d´utiliser une seed (courte suite de chiffres), de la passer dans un algorithme et d´en sortir une ribambelle de chiffres qui ont l´air aléatoires. Comme la seed n´est pas regénérée lors du chargement, la suite restent la même. Par contre changer l´ordre des tirs peut changer le résultat ;-). Dans Xcom 1 il y´a une option pour reroll la seed (save scum), je suis surpris que ça n´existe pas pour le 2.
Après le jeu bidouille ses tables, dans le sens du joueur parce que c´est un petit être sensible qui n´est pas capable de comprendre que deux tirs à 85% vont foirer dans un peu plus de 2% des cas...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Les probabilités dans ce type de jeu...Je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'intérêt. Dans un jeu de rôle papier, c'était une évidence d'avoir ce type de subterfuge pour simuler une action réussie, ratée, en fonction de l'environnement et des caractéristiques. Mais putain, là on est dans un jeu vidéo, on peut virtuellement faire CE QU'ON VEUT !!! Tu veux savoir si ton sniper va réussir le headshot? Bah vasy, VISE AVEC LA SOURIS MEC. Tu veux réussir à crocheter une porte? Allez gogo un mini jeu à base de QTE, de pad qui vibre ou que sais-je encore... Pourquoi rajouter de l'aléatoire dans un gameplay qui n'en a pas besoin...

----------


## Baynie

> Mais putain, là on est dans un jeu vidéo, on peut virtuellement faire CE QU'ON VEUT !!! Tu veux savoir si ton sniper va réussir le headshot? Bah vasy, VISE AVEC LA SOURIS MEC.


En tout par tour ça va être dur. 




> Tu veux réussir à crocheter une porte? Allez gogo un* mini jeu à base de QTE*, de pad qui vibre ou que sais-je encore...


 :Gerbe: 

Les exemples que tu donnes sont basés sur le skill du joueur (viser avec le snipe ou réussir le mini-jeu). Donc on peut potentiellement avoir 100% de réussite à chaque fois lorsque le joueur sera habitué au jeu. 
C'est pour ça qu'on utilise l'aléatoire, pour forcer des échecs, et créer des situations plus compliquées à gérer pour le joueur.

Dans bioshock 1 au bout d'un moment c'était horrible le mini jeu avec les tuyaux, je les réussissais tous donc ça n'avait aucun intérêt. Autant me filer directement le bonus assoscié à la réussite du minijeu plutot que de me faire chier à me demander à relier des tuyaux.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> En tout par tour ça va être dur.


Pourquoi pas? La camera passe en vue à la première personne, tu modifies la visée en fonction des variables (posté derrière un muret, accroupi, habileté du perso au sniper...) et tu cliques. Ca sera toujours moins frustrant que le sniper qui rate une cible a moins de 10m car le jeu a calculé il y a 25min de cela, que CE TIR-LA ne passerait pas.

Ah tiens sinon, je pensais que les vannes sur les QTE étaient périmées depuis 2015, et que les mécanismes actuels avaient été intégrés sereinement  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Louper un lancer de dés ou des QTE ça revient au même pour quelqu'un qui va recharger sa partie jusqu'à réussir.

Dans Valkyria par exemple on vise mais ça ne change quasiment rien ça reste hasardeux de mémoire (ça faisait pas illusion longtemps).

----------


## hisvin

> Tu veux savoir si ton sniper va réussir le headshot? Bah vasy, VISE AVEC LA SOURIS MEC.


Sauf que ce n'est pas réaliste. Un vrai tireur doit retenir son souffle, prendre en compte sa fatigue, son déplacement, sa force, son expérience avec l'arme etc etc...La visée à la souris pour cela est totalement irréaliste. Si tu veux une vraie simulation, joue à 7,62.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baynie

> Pourquoi pas? La camera passe en vue à la première personne, tu modifies la visée en fonction des variables (posté derrière un muret, accroupi, habileté du perso au sniper...) et tu cliques. Ca sera toujours moins frustrant que le sniper qui rate une cible a moins de 10m car le jeu a calculé il y a 25min de cela, que CE TIR-LA ne passerait pas.
> 
> Ah tiens sinon, je pensais que les vannes sur les QTE étaient périmées depuis 2015, et que les mécanismes actuels avaient été intégrés sereinement


Non c'est beaucoup plus frustrant de raté en fonction de variables alors qu'on vise soi-même (genre Alpha protocol ou Morrowind) que de rater alors que les chances de réussites étaient clairement indiquées. 
Si le joueur place lui même le viseur sur la cible et tir, y'a aucune raison de le faire rater, donc c'est vraiment frustrant. 

Et les blagues sur les QTE sont périmées par que les développeurs eux mêmes se sont rendu compte que ça servait à rien et en mettent beaucoup moins dans les jeux, donc ça tombe en désuétude.
Par exemple le dernier God of War ne contient pas de QTE, alors que c'est une des principales séries qui a popularisée cette mécanique. 
Mais ça manque pas à grand monde.

----------


## hisvin

> Si le joueur place lui même le viseur sur la cible et tir, y'a aucune raison de le faire rater, donc c'est vraiment frustrant.


Si mais c'est parce que je suis mode intégriste.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les probabilités dans ce type de jeu...Je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'intérêt. Dans un jeu de rôle papier, c'était une évidence d'avoir ce type de subterfuge pour simuler une action réussie, ratée, en fonction de l'environnement et des caractéristiques. Mais putain, là on est dans un jeu vidéo, on peut virtuellement faire CE QU'ON VEUT !!! Tu veux savoir si ton sniper va réussir le headshot? Bah vasy, VISE AVEC LA SOURIS MEC. Tu veux réussir à crocheter une porte? Allez gogo un mini jeu à base de QTE, de pad qui vibre ou que sais-je encore... Pourquoi rajouter de l'aléatoire dans un gameplay qui n'en a pas besoin...


Les probas sont en général dans les jeux au tour par tour et sont là pour "simuler" un comportement de combat avec ses échècs et réussites, chose qui se fait naturellement dans un jeu en temps réel puisque tout repose sur le "skill" du joueur.
Accessoirement ces jeux là sont souvent plus cérébraux, le but n'est pas de pousser le joueur à améliorer sa "visée", mais de faire en sorte qu'il exploite au maximum ses possibilités (souvent répartis entre plusieurs personnages)  pour maximiser les chances de réussite.
Après c'est pas comme si les jeux à proba envahissaient le marché, alors si ça t'emmerde, t'as plein d'autres choix  :;): 

Edit: et encore, en temps réel -basiquement un FPS- tes probas vont être remplacés par des ennemis qui demanderont souvent plusieurs touches, même avec un gros flingue, et parfois même avec un headshot. Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est équivalent à des probas, mais au final tu te retrouves à devoir porter plusieurs coups mortels pour en finir avec un ennemi. C'est lequel le plus frustrant entre rater un tir à 80% de chance et devoir mettre 3 headshots pour buter un cyborg nazi mob de base? Bonne question...

----------


## Blackogg

> Edit: et encore, en temps réel -basiquement un FPS- tes probas vont être remplacés par des ennemis qui demanderont souvent plusieurs touches, même avec un gros flingue, et parfois même avec un headshot. Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est équivalent à des probas, mais au final tu te retrouves à devoir porter plusieurs coups mortels pour en finir avec un ennemi. C'est lequel le plus frustrant entre rater un tir à 80% de chance et devoir mettre 3 headshots pour buter un cyborg nazi mob de base? Bonne question...


Devoir mettre 12 headshots à 80% de chance à un camé russe sur une piste de danse :alphaprotocol: (qui est un jeu que j'aime beaucoup donc je suis perché).

----------


## znokiss

_♪ Turning up... the radioooo ♫_

----------


## Illynir

Quake 3 instagib c'est tout. Tu touches il est mort.  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Devoir mettre 12 headshots à 80% de chance à un camé russe sur une piste de danse :alphaprotocol: (qui est un jeu que j'aime beaucoup donc je suis perché).


Tu aurais du empoisonner la coke quand tu le pouvais  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Les probas sont en général dans les jeux au tour par tour et sont là pour "simuler" un comportement de combat avec ses échècs et réussites, chose qui se fait naturellement dans un jeu en temps réel puisque tout repose sur le "skill" du joueur.
> Accessoirement ces jeux là sont souvent plus cérébraux, le but n'est pas de pousser le joueur à améliorer sa "visée", mais de faire en sorte qu'il exploite au maximum ses possibilités (souvent répartis entre plusieurs personnages)  pour maximiser les chances de réussite.
> Après c'est pas comme si les jeux à proba envahissaient le marché, alors si ça t'emmerde, t'as plein d'autres choix 
> 
> Edit: et encore, en temps réel -basiquement un FPS- tes probas vont être remplacés par des ennemis qui demanderont souvent plusieurs touches, même avec un gros flingue, et parfois même avec un headshot. Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est équivalent à des probas, mais au final tu te retrouves à devoir porter plusieurs coups mortels pour en finir avec un ennemi. C'est lequel le plus frustrant entre rater un tir à 80% de chance et devoir mettre 3 headshots pour buter un cyborg nazi mob de base? Bonne question...


Oui, je suis d'accord, pour les jeux au tour par tour, ca a du sens, mais à ce moment-là, il faudrait que le jeu soit plus logique, et que lorsque tu as un fusil a pompe avec en face un alien dans un couloir dégagé, à moins de 5m, tu ne puisses PAS rater ta cible. Que le jeu récompense la stratégie, que si tu arrives à te rapprocher suffisamment, ou si tu arrives dans le dos d'un adversaire, l'action soit une réussite.

----------


## hisvin

> Oui, je suis d'accord, pour les jeux au tour par tour, ca a du sens, mais à ce moment-là, il faudrait que le jeu soit plus logique, et que lorsque tu as un fusil a pompe avec en face un alien dans un couloir dégagé, à moins de 5m, tu ne puisses PAS rater ta cible. Que le jeu récompense la stratégie, que si tu arrives à te rapprocher suffisamment, ou si tu arrives dans le dos d'un adversaire, l'action soit une réussite.



Désolé mais les jeux ne sont pas réaliste ni les films.  ::siffle::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Oui, je suis d'accord, pour les jeux au tour par tour, ca a du sens, mais à ce moment-là, il faudrait que le jeu soit plus logique, et que lorsque tu as un fusil a pompe avec en face un alien dans un couloir dégagé, à moins de 5m, tu ne puisses PAS rater ta cible. Que le jeu récompense la stratégie, que si tu arrives à te rapprocher suffisamment, ou si tu arrives dans le dos d'un adversaire, l'action soit une réussite.


Ca va un peu à l'encontre du principe même du tour par tour.

L'alien que tu vois immobile dans le couloir sur qui ton soldat va tirer pendant ton tour est une représentation des deux qui se croisent et se déplacent en même temps dans le couloir.

----------


## hisvin

> Ca va un peu à l'encontre du principe même du tour par tour.
> L'alien que tu vois immobile dans le couloir sur qui ton soldat va tirer pendant ton tour est une représentation des deux qui se croisent et se déplacent en même temps dans le couloir.


A ce niveau, il faudrait des jeux typés Wego comme combat mission mais je crois que beaucoup se suiciderait.

----------


## Blackogg

> Tu aurais du empoisonner la coke quand tu le pouvais


Ah mais je l'ai fait. 
Et de toute façon je suis un l0w qui joue toujours en spé flingues et infiltration, alors les 12 headshots je les mets en 10 secondes  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ca va un peu à l'encontre du principe même du tour par tour.
> 
> L'alien que tu vois immobile dans le couloir sur qui ton soldat va tirer pendant ton tour est une représentation des deux qui se croisent et se déplacent en même temps dans le couloir.


Dans ce cas-là, le tour par tour perd son intérêt. Et par ailleurs, c'est également un truc que je trouve anachronique sur nos machines de jeux. Tu prends un truc comme Frozen Synapse, tu as tout un côté tactique super bien foutu, avec un semi tour par tour, et aucun calcul à la con pour savoir qui va toucher quoi et quand. Tout se joue sur qui arrive à voir qui en premier, et en fonction de l'arme. Le tour par tour qui simule des combats, c'est un reliquat de jeux de plateau. On peut de nos jours faire tellement plus en terme de game design et de gameplay.

----------


## Baynie

> Dans ce cas-là, le tour par tour perd son intérêt. Et par ailleurs, c'est également un truc que je trouve anachronique sur nos machines de jeux. Tu prends un truc comme Frozen Synapse, tu as tout un côté tactique super bien foutu, avec un semi tour par tour, et aucun calcul à la con pour savoir qui va toucher quoi et quand. Tout se joue sur qui arrive à voir qui en premier, et en fonction de l'arme. Le tour par tour qui simule des combats, c'est un reliquat de jeux de plateau. On peut de nos jours faire tellement plus en terme de game design et de gameplay.


Bah non c'est pas mieux de supprimer le hasard, c'est juste différent.

Gérer l'incertitude ça peut être rigolo. Un peu comme au Poker où tout l'intérêt c'est de deviner ce qui va se passer mais sans pouvoir être sûr à 100% du résultat.

Darkest Dongeon est entièrement basé là-dessus: les devs ont indiqué dans le post mortem qu'ils ont réglé tous les paramètres liés au hasard pour qu'il ne soit pas possible de tout gérer convenablement, afin de forcer les joueurs à stresser.

----------


## hisvin

Il faudra m'expliquer de manière rationnelle en quoi les FPS sont obligatoirement une amélioration du gameplay vis à vis d'un jeu tour par tour et surtout pourquoi les gouts d'une personne doivent être si absolus qu'elle ne puisse supporter l'existence de genre qui ne lui plaisent pas?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Devoir mettre 12 headshots à 80% de chance à un camé russe sur une piste de danse :alphaprotocol: (qui est un jeu que j'aime beaucoup donc je suis perché).


Ah putain ouais les boss d'AP  :Emo: 
Infâme et rien à faire dans ce merveilleux jeu bancal  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, je suis d'accord, pour les jeux au tour par tour, ca a du sens, mais à ce moment-là, il faudrait que le jeu soit plus logique, et que lorsque tu as un fusil a pompe avec en face un alien dans un couloir dégagé, à moins de 5m, tu ne puisses PAS rater ta cible. Que le jeu récompense la stratégie, que si tu arrives à te rapprocher suffisamment, ou si tu arrives dans le dos d'un adversaire, l'action soit une réussite.


Beh même en solo dans un jeu "action" tu peux te foirer à bout portant (mouvement subite de l'ennemi, emmêlage de touche de ta part n'importe quoi peut arriver ), donc c'est pas déconnant d'avoir un truc style "95%" en proba dans un jeu même si pour toi ça doit forcément toucher.  La représentation en tour par tour, qui est forcément statique à l'instant T sur l'écran, peut se traduire en temps réel par une escarmouche de plusieurs secondes pendant lesquelles les deux persos bougent. Un tour ce n'est pas "une seconde". Ca représente en général une durée un peu plus longue (même si pas évidente à déterminer). De la même manière que deux cases qui se touchent n'indiquent pas des persos qui peuvent se toucher sans tendre les bras "en vrai", ça reste une représentation visuelle  pour aider à la localisation générale  et aux possibilités offertes au joueur selon son emplacement. Faut prendre un peu de recul sur tout ça et ne pas les mettre au même niveau que les codes du jeu en temps réel.
Après y'a des jeux TT sans probas, suffit de te diriger vers ceux-là et baste  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ah putain ouais les boss d'AP 
> Infâme et rien à faire dans ce merveilleux jeu bancal 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Beh même en solo dans un jeu "action" tu peux te foirer à bout portant (mouvement subite de l'ennemi, emmêlage de touche de ta part n'importe quoi peut arriver ), donc c'est pas déconnant d'avoir un truc style "95%" en proba dans un jeu même si pour toi ça doit forcément toucher.  La représentation en tour par tour, qui est forcément statique à l'instant T sur l'écran, peut se traduire en temps réel par une escarmouche de plusieurs secondes pendant lesquelles les deux persos bougent. Un tour ce n'est pas "une seconde". Ca représente en général une durée un peu plus longue (même si pas évidente à déterminer). De la même manière que deux cases qui se touchent n'indiquent pas des persos qui peuvent se toucher sans tendre les bras "en vrai", ça reste une représentation visuelle  pour aider à la localisation générale  et aux possibilités offertes au joueur selon son emplacement. Faut prendre un peu de recul sur tout ça et ne pas les mettre au même niveau que les codes du jeu en temps réel.
> Après y'a des jeux TT sans probas, suffit de te diriger vers ceux-là et baste


Oui, je suis d'accord avec ca, et c'est logique, mais justement. Le tour par tour, ca provient des jeux de plateau, sur un truc passif, avec des dés, des tours pour départager les joueurs,il faut pouvoir SIMULER tout cela. C'est pour ca que le tour par tour sur PC (et sur console, #yolo), j'ai du mal à voir la plue value du truc, vu qu'on a tous les outils nécessaires (statistique réelle d'une arme, habileté du personnage, délai de réaction) pour ne pas avoir à simuler une escarmouche entre deux personnages.

Mais après, je survivrai si je genre se perpétue je vous rassure  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai "fini" hier soir *Divine Slice of Life*, un VN gagné sur Steamgifts.
Mon premier VN en fait, et euh, comment dire.... Je m'attendais pas à ça....
Alors OK, dans Visual Novel, y'a "Novel", donc j'aurais pu me douter que le "gameplay" consiste à lire de la soupe en anglais. 
Clairement ce genre de jeu n'a aucun intérêt pour moi: on ne fait que faire défiler des écrans aux textes insipides, avec une histoire à dormir debout (enfin là je dormais assis plutôt), le tout sur une thématique "chaud chaud" pour montrer des nichons, voir plus (en version non censurée).
J'ai obtenu 4 fins sur les 9 que compte le jeu, je considère donc que j'en ai assez vu en une heure de jeu. Il me faudrait de toute façon suivre un guide pour obtenir les autres fins tellement les quelques choix que l'on fait tous les 10 minutes ne donnent aucun indice sur ce qui va suivre.

Je ne sais pas si tous les VN sont comme ça, mais j'ai aucune envie d'aller le vérifier  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Pour la millième fois, ne vous basez pas sur un VN de merde reçu en cadeau et complétement naze pour juger de l'intégralité du genre.

Comme tous les type de jeux il y en a des bons et des mauvais.  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour la millième fois, ne vous basez pas sur un VN de merde reçu en cadeau et complétement naze pour juger de l'intégralité du genre.
> 
> Comme tous les type de jeux il y en a des bons et des mauvais.


Sans doute, mais n'empêche que le gameplay va rester plus ou moins le même, non ? 
Après avec une bonne histoire et des choix réels, ça doit pouvoir s'approcher un livre dont vous êtes le héros version manga cochon...

T'as une liste à conseiller de bons VN ?

----------


## Zerger

Doki Doki !

----------


## CptProut

> Doki Doki !


C'est un ca particulier  :tired: 
*
Stein;Gate* est sympa mais toute les VN reste dans l'esprit livre dont vous étés presque le héros.

Sinon il reste *Katawa Shoujo*  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

Les *Nonary Games*, c'est assimilable à des VN ?

----------


## Zerger

> Sinon il reste *Katawa Shoujo*


Ca reste effectivement un des meilleurs

----------


## Getz

Je ne joue pas trop aux VN, et je ne sais pas si on peut les ranger dans cette catégorie, mais les *Danganronpa* sont excellents!

----------


## Nephizz

> T'as une liste à conseiller de bons VN ?


Steins;Gate, les Danganronpa, The Nonary Games, Zero Time Dilemna, Chaos;Child, Higurashi When They Cry...

Certains, comme Danganronpa ou Nonary Games, proposent un gameplay un peu plus poussé que les autres jeux du genre, avec des phases de point & clic ou de procès. Higurashi en revanche c'est du Kinetic Novel, donc uniquement de la lecture et pas de choix.




> Pour la millième fois, ne vous basez pas sur un VN de merde reçu en cadeau et complétement naze pour juger de l'intégralité du genre.
> 
> Comme tous les type de jeux il y en a des bons et des mauvais.


Voilà, tout est dit. Le truc, c'est que le genre a commencé à se populariser sur Steam il y a 3 ou 4 ans. Et comme les VN sont de très loin le type de jeu le plus facile à développer, il y a une tonne de merdes qui sont sorties sur Steam depuis.

----------


## Bibik

Ca mériterait un thread VN pour pouvoir discuter et tirer le bon grain de l'ivraie !

----------


## LaitLucratif

Je plussoie les suggestions ci-dessus. Danganronpa et Nonary/ZTD sont excellents mais quand même assez à part et correspondent peu à un schéma VN classique. Je recommanderai Steins;Gate pour une très bonne expérience VN classique.
A noter que pour Higurashi, il y a un patch qui applique les assets et doublages de la version PS3, ce qui rend tout de même le tout beaucoup plus beau et vivant. Des créateurs d'Higurashi, il y a également Umineko de dispo, il est extrêmement réputé mais j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de le lancer. Là aussi, le patch PS3 est à appliquer pour rendre le tout plus supportable. Pour les deux ça reste quand même assez velu niveau temps de lecture, et y'a 0 interaction.
Et si t'es pas allergique aux romances et histoires un peu niaises/tire-larmes, y'a genre Clannad, les Narcissu, etc.
Doki Doki Litterature Club est gratos et propose une expérience vraiment très sympa.
Hatoful Boyfriend est à faire aussi.  :^_^:

----------


## Croaker

C'est pas le fil de la vita le thread sur les VN ?

Je suis desu, personne n'a encore cité le jeu le plus célèbre du genre sur ce forum.

----------


## CptProut

> C'est pas le fil de la vita le thread sur les VN ?
> 
> Je suis desu, personne n'a encore cité le jeu le plus célèbre du genre sur ce forum.


Plus de 375 000 mots  :Vibre:

----------


## Catel

Mais surtout un style  :Cigare:

----------


## KaiN34

:Gerbe:

----------


## Croaker

Et encore, tu ne vois pas la profondeur des dialogues.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah ouai clairement si l'idée c'était de me vendre les VN, là c'est raté  :^_^:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Tomb Raider Underworld


Ayé fini, c'était chouette, avec des moments de génie par ci par la, dommage que les deux/trois derniers niveaux soient chiants à ce point, y'a même pas de fin.

De tous les épisodes Crystal Dynamics c'est mon préféré pour l'instant, très gros travail de level design et artistique, c'est sublime. Triste de savoir que c'est le dernier "VRAI" TR ( ::trollface:: ), ils tenaient un truc.

----------


## Herr Peter

Le dernier niveau de Tomb Raider Underworld est pourri, c'est vrai. D'ailleurs j'ai jamais fini le jeu à cause de ça, je préférais refaire les niveau précédents.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Farcry 5.

Moué, sans plus.

----------


## Clydopathe

*World of Final Fantasy* :

Je crois que je vais faire une pause dans jrpg, autant le début était prometteur, autant la fin était bien nulle. J'aurais mieux fait de lire le test de CPC et de ne pas l'acheter. 

Le jeu reçoit la palme de la plus mauvaise idée de gameplay : pour finir le jeu 

Spoiler Alert! 


(il faut perdre puis)

, puis faut grinder comme un âne pour espérer le finir. Tout ça, car sa dernière section c'est  

Spoiler Alert! 


 5 boss à faire sans pause ni sauvegarde avec un dernier boss super chiant à buter qui n'a aucune faiblesse au début et d'un coup devient faible à tout mais sans prévenir \o/.  



Bref, je l'ai fini et désinstallé dans la foulée.

----------


## Nephizz

> *World of Final Fantasy* :
> Le jeu reçoit la palme de la plus mauvaise idée de gameplay : pour finir le jeu 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (il faut perdre puis)
> 
> , puis faut grinder comme un âne pour espérer le finir. Tout ça, car sa dernière section c'est  
> ...


Ok, donc ils ont reproduit la même erreur que dans FF3.

Dans FF3, entre la dernière possibilité de sauvegarder et les crédits de fins, tu dois enchaîner 

Spoiler Alert! 


2 donjons super longs à traverser et 6 boss

. Autant dire que si tu fail sur le boss final, c'est 1H30 à 2H de jeu perdues.  :Boom: 
Du coup la structure du jeu, c'est 20 heures durant lesquelles tu roules sur tout la main dans le slip, suivies de 5 à 10 heures de farm intensif pour espérer terminer le jeu à cause d'un pic de difficulté complètement débile à la fin.

Bon, après le titre date de 1990. Mais reproduire la même erreur en 2016 c'est vraiment stupide...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Clydopathe

Ouais c'est exactement ça en un poil moins violent. Si tu te fais au boss de fin tu dois te retaper 25/30min de jeu.

----------


## Bobbin

*Furi*.

Super bon jeu, des combats en une ambiance au poil.

----------


## Bibik

Comme ça parlait de VN un peu plus haut, j'suis sur *Fault*, fini le *Milestone 1* et je commence le *2:above*. Il s'agit d'une première incursion dans les VN (si l'on excepte l'expérience* Doki Doki*) acquis dans le Sekai Bundle au premier tiers. 

Ma foi, c'est vraiment pas mal pour commencer le genre sans débourser un max (c'est un bundle qui revient souvent chez humble) et surtout sans sombrer dans le bas du panier garni de romances à la con type eroge. Celui-ci est clairement d'une bonne qualité visuelle et musicale, avec une histoire de fantasy teintée de science même si elle n'est pas particulièrement profonde (comptez 4/5 heures pour le milestone 1). 
Il y a quelques moments de surprise de temps à autres encore que le 1 a ses moments un peu longuets notamment des flashbacks ou des réunions. Le premier a eu une màj assez conséquente sur la partie graphique récemment avec des sprites passés au 4K, toutefois les traductions sont faites en coopératif (une traduction fr existe mais n'a pas été encore incorporée à la nouvelle version) par conséquent je l'ai fait en anglais et certaines tournures m'ont parues un peu bizarres. 
Sans que ça soit du niveau d'un pilier du genre comme *Steins;Gate*, ça reste un très bon _entry-level_ pour y goûter.

----------


## KiwiX

*Gears Of War 3*

Environ 8h de jeu en normal. Une petite beauferie pour occuper le week-end, ça se joue bien, c'est niquel. Plus qu'à faire Judgement.

----------


## ajcrou

Terminé cet après-midi The Fidelio Incident, offert par SAAvenger chez les Généreux. Encore un Grand Merci.

Assez prenant, surtout vers la fin avec quelques passages bien stressants 

Spoiler Alert! 


(notamment le passage à courir entre les cellules ou la caverne sous la glace)



L'histoire, sur fond d’événements nord-irlandais, se suit avec intérêt, quoique d'une originalité très relative 

Spoiler Alert! 


(sauf peut-être les deux vagues, twist à la fin)



Graphiquement, c'est assez joli niveau ambiance neige et glace. 

Les quelques puzzles ne sont pas trop compliqués (pourtant, je suis vraiment nul en la matière  ::ninja:: )

Un bon petit moment à passer (2 - 3 heures), mais honnêtement assez vite oublié.

----------


## Nono

*Bayoneta*

Pour citer un côté positif : il y a quand même pas mal de passages et de combats de boss vraiment spectaculaires.

Côté dialogues, histoire et personnages, je m'attendais à de la japoniaiserie, et j'avais déjà fait une croix dessus avant de commencer. Mais c'est quand même assez consternant. A 40 balais, les grands discours pleins de vide et l'humour Dragon Ball Z, ça ne passe plus. Heureusement qu'on juge un jeu pour son ...

... gameplay. Là, je ne dois pas avoir eu de chance, parce que rien ne m'a donné envie de m'investir dans le jeu. Pourtant, dans les jeux à combos, j'ai quelques modestes heures sur SF4, et prendre des branlées ne me dérangeait pas. C'est peut-être l'ajout de la 3D qui me gêne dans Bayo. Je me suis plus amusé sur des BTA de rythme purs à la Batman. Au moins je devenais plus doué à mesure que j'avançais dans le jeu. Encore une fois, l'homme chauve-souris se bat uniquement sur le plancher des vaches, donc je dois être allergique à la 3D pour ce genre.

Un tout petit point négatif, mais je le cite quand même : Bayoneta aurait gagné à jouer la carte de l'action pure. C'est du moins pour ça que je l'avais acheté. Dans les faits, tous les 10 mètres, ou après chaque combat, on est interrompu par : des cinématiques (nécessitant 4 actions pour être passées), des pauses "scores du combat", des pauses "bisou pour ouvrir une porte", et des pauses "ramassage d'objets importants". Le passage du jeu le moins haché doit être celui où on fait du shoot'em up sur une roquette.

----------


## raspyrateur

> *Bayoneta*
> Un tout petit point négatif, mais je le cite quand même : Bayoneta aurait gagné à jouer la carte de l'action pure. C'est du moins pour ça que je l'avais acheté. Dans les faits, tous les 10 mètres, ou après chaque combat, on est interrompu par : des cinématiques (nécessitant 4 actions pour être passées), des pauses "scores du combat", des pauses "bisou pour ouvrir une porte", et des pauses "ramassage d'objets importants". Le passage du jeu le moins haché doit être celui où on fait du shoot'em up sur une roquette.


Il y a exactement les mêmes travers dans tout les BtA.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Orwell : Keeping An Eye On You*.

Bah c'était vraiment super bien. J'ai beaucoup aimer être une sorte d'enquêteur doté de tout les pouvoirs pour incriminer les personnes en niquant allègrement leur vie privée. J'ai aimé être confronté à des dilemmes moraux vraiment intéressant. Le jeu est vraiment très bien écrit et ne sombre pas dans la facilité en disant : Hacktiviste gentil et gouvernement très méchant. C'est plutôt bien équilibré de ce côté là et je me suis vraiment senti impliqué. C'est pas très long et j'ai pu le faire d'une traite tellement j'étais happé par le jeu. J'ai hâte de faire la suite.

----------


## Nephizz

> Un tout petit point négatif, mais je le cite quand même : *Bayoneta aurait gagné à jouer la carte de l'action pure*. C'est du moins pour ça que je l'avais acheté.


Oui oui, c'est bien connu: les Bayonetta sont réputés pour leur manque d'action.  ::rolleyes:: 

PS: Raspyrateur, j'aime bien ton avatar.  ::):

----------


## Nono

Bah y'a de l'action, mais on est sans arrêt coupé par un truc statique dont on n'a rien à foutre.

----------


## Nono

> Il y a exactement les mêmes travers dans tout les BtA.


Non, dans les batman, je ne me souviens pas d'être interrompu après un combat contre 20 loubards. Et puis les combats duraient plus longtemps.
Dans Streets of Rage, on n'est jamais mis en pause du début à la fin d'un niveau.

Désolé, je ne parle que ce que de ce que je connais. Mais si vous connaissez des bons BTA modernes, je suis tout ouï.

----------


## Nephizz

Les cinématiques sont skippables, les "pauses bisous" ça dure deux secondes chrono en main et l'écran des scores pas bien plus longtemps. Tu avais un train à prendre ?  ::P: 
Sinon, il n'y a pas de cinématiques dans les Batman ?  Et puis la comparaison avec Street of Rage... Si on suit ta logique, les écrans de score à la fin des niveaux de SoR, c'est aussi scandaleux ?

C'est tout à fait ton droit de ne pas apprécier le jeu. Mais lui reprocher d'avoir un scénario, aussi mauvais soit-il, ou d'essayer de varier un minimum son gameplay, c'est un peu de la mauvaise foi.

Niveau bons BTA "modernes", tu as les God of War (notamment celui qui vient de sortir), les Devil May Cry, ou encore les Ninja Gaiden. Bon courage pour Ninja Gaiden, parce que ça n'est vraiment pas une promenade de santé.  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé l'épisode 3 de Life is Strange (que je refais avant de lancer le prequel) et c'est toujours aussi prenant / triste. Et je ne parle pas de la fin de l'épisode 2 où je n'ai pas su 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauver Kate

 alors que j'avais réussi un peu par hasard lors de ma première partie.

----------


## Blackogg

> Les cinématiques sont skippables, les "pauses bisous" ça dure deux secondes chrono en main et l'écran des scores pas bien plus longtemps. Tu avais un train à prendre ? 
> Sinon, il n'y a pas de cinématiques dans les Batman ?  Et puis la comparaison avec Street of Rage... Si on suit ta logique, les écrans de score à la fin des niveaux de SoR, c'est aussi scandaleux ?
> 
> C'est tout à fait ton droit de ne pas apprécier le jeu. Mais lui reprocher d'avoir un scénario, aussi mauvais soit-il, ou d'essayer de varier un minimum son gameplay, c'est un peu de la mauvaise foi.


Ben c'est pas son genre de jeu, c'est pas un drame, ça arrive.
Et Bayonetta c'est quand même très particulier comme ambiance.

Sinon après 11h d'essais, j'ai fini une première fois *Dungeon of the Endless*. En mode Easy (le mode par défaut quoi, le mode facile étant appelé"very easy").
Ben c'est pas mal du tout en fait.
Le mélange entre un _dungeon crawler_ basique (porte/monstre/trésor) et le côté gestion de ressources/mini tower défense est bien pensé. La gestion de l'alimentation des salles du donjon (alimenter une salle pour l'exploiter demande des ressources, donc on ne peut rapidement plus tout gérer, et les salles non alimentées et inoccupées peuvent faire popper des monstres) marche du tonnerre !
Ça rend l'exploration moins automatique puisque l'ordre dans lequel on va ouvrir les portes prend une grande importance et demande de bien penser à la disposition de son équipe en permanence.
Le coup d'ouvrir les portes de l'enfer avant d'aller au niveau suivant est aussi une bonne idée, mais ça ne met finalement pas un énorme coup de pression quand on a compris le truc. Par contre ça contribue bien à l'ambiance et l'anticipation de cet événement force à revoir ses ambitions d'exploration méthodique à la baisse.

Je pense tenter quelques fois avec les nouveaux vaisseaux débloqués (ie des modificateurs de règles du jeu), mais je ne pense pas tenter la complétionite aigüe.

Ah, et une mention spéciale pour les gens qui ont pensé à inclure un simili-background aux différents personnages du jeu. Quand un membre de mon équipe en a buté un autre (qui était celui avec le plus d'xp et le meilleur stuff) lors d'un changement d'étage, j'ai ragé comme rarement dans un jeu solo  :Boom: .

----------


## banditbandit

*The Evil wIthin 2*

La bonne surprise après Prey, décidément Bethesda n'est pas loin de devenir mon éditeur favori.

Alors The Evil Within c'est quoi ? Vaste question, c'est difficile de le mettre dans une catégorie alors que le jeu bouffe à tous les râteliers.
Évidement on pense à Resident Evil beaucoup et aussi à Silent Hill, ça pourrait être un mixe des deux si il n'y avait de multiples et abondantes références à d'autres jeux très connus (en vrac tps et fps confondus). 
Alors hommage ou repompe c'est toute la question. 

Pour moi TEW2 c'est plus un tps avec de l'infiltration et tous les standards du genre comme il en existe beaucoup aujourd'hui. C'est gore mais c'est pas vraiment l'idée que je me fait d'un survivor horreur (c'est loin d'un Resident Evil 7 et encore plus d'un Silent Hill Downpour), déjà parce que c'est très orienté tire, inventaire quasi illimité, énormément de loot, de craft, un arbre de compétences avec multiples orientations mais surtout des boosts.

Au début on se trouve dans une ville qui fait office d'open world, bon je suis pas très fan, c'est assez classique avec son lot de missions secondaires et ramasser quinze milles conneries pour fabriquer améliorer ses armes, cartouches et médocs. Il y a bien quelques personnes à sauver ce qui apporte un peu plus de tension mais bon.

L'infiltration est complétement pétée quand on commence, "les zombies" nous repère à quinze milles et quand ils sont en mode "scanner" ils vous lâchent plus. 

Le corps à corps est scabreux parce que le couteau ne fait vraiment pas grand mal. Par contre il faut pas hésiter à mettre des points de compétence dans la discrétion parce que une fois maitrisé l'attaque furtive est redoutable (par exemple sur un gros au lance flamme qui est un sac à points de vie, il suffit de trois attaques furtives). Et ou trouver une hache rapidement.  :;): 
Ça permet d'économiser des munitions, mais il y en a en abondance pour peu qu'on fouille partout.

Une fois que l'on progresse (et que l'on quitte l'open world), on est sur des rails, en terrain connu, même si ce sont des choses qu'on a déjà vu ailleurs c'est très agréable à jouer.
Il y a assez de diversité même un peu trop, faut dire le Stem (un genre de matrice)  permet toutes les digressions et on saute un peu du coq à l'âne dans les environnements sans vraiment de raison. Ça gâche un peu la narration qui est pas mauvaise, un peu classique. Ça manque un peu d'unité entre les niveaux.

Dans l'ensemble le jeu est plutôt joli sans être extraordinaire, il y a pas mal de diversité mais comme je l'ai déjà souligné ça a un air de déjà vu.

Au final une aventure très agréable que je recommande, d'autant que la fin est très réussie même si on reste dans les standards d'une bonne série B.

----------


## Nono

> Les cinématiques sont skippables, les "pauses bisous" ça dure deux secondes chrono en main et l'écran des scores pas bien plus longtemps. Tu avais un train à prendre ? 
> Sinon, il n'y a pas de cinématiques dans les Batman ?  Et puis la comparaison avec Street of Rage... Si on suit ta logique, les écrans de score à la fin des niveaux de SoR, c'est aussi scandaleux ?
> 
> C'est tout à fait ton droit de ne pas apprécier le jeu. Mais lui reprocher d'avoir un scénario, aussi mauvais soit-il, ou d'essayer de varier un minimum son gameplay, c'est un peu de la mauvaise foi.
> 
> Niveau bons BTA "modernes", tu as les God of War (notamment celui qui vient de sortir), les Devil May Cry, ou encore les Ninja Gaiden. Bon courage pour Ninja Gaiden, parce que ça n'est vraiment pas une promenade de santé.


Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi. Je précise que ces pauses relous sont un détail dans ce que je n'ai pas aimé. Pas la peine de faire une fixette dessus. J'ai déjà expliqué ce qui m'avait le plus sorti du jeu : en gros, le sentiment de ne rien apprendre, de ne pas progresser.

C'est un jeu super bien réalisé, spectaculaire, qui se tient graphiquement. Je ne souhaite pas l'enterrer gratuitement. Je donne juste mon ressenti sur tout ce qui m'a ennuyé dans ce jeu.
J'aurais pu aussi écrire "Fini Bayoneta, j'ai pas aimé", mais je trouve plus intéressant d'essayer de comprendre pourquoi un jeu plébiscité m'a déplu. Mais comme d'habitude ici, on prend les avis comme des attaques, et on cherche à les enterrer plutôt qu'à conseiller. J'ai probablement du mal à expliquer clairement ce qui n'a pas marché (à part le scénario, mais là y'a rien à faire), et j'en suis désolé. Mais c'est peut-être pour ça que je venais poster un avis ici, qui sait...

Visiblement, j'aurais mieux fait de rester dans mon ignorance crasse, mais à tout hasard je me répète : si vous connaissez des bons BTA modernes, un peu technique pourquoi pas, parce que je n'aime pas rester sur un échec, et surtout avec moins "d'enrobage" que Bayoneta, donnez des noms.

----------


## Clydopathe

Tiens Nono, Tu as essayé Nier : Automata? Ce n'est pas qu'un BTA, mais il s'en rapproche. Au sinon, Metal Gear Revengeance est pas mal aussi mais il y a aussi pas mal de custcene.

Et puis, Bayonneta, c'est assez clivant comme jeu, perso je n'ai pas supporté y jouer et je m'y suis  fait chier au bout de 3h de jeu. Mis à part les graphismes, je n'y avais trouvé rien de bien et je n'ai toujours pas compris la hype autour de ce jeu. Mais comme on dit, les gouts et les couleurs...

----------


## banditbandit

> Visiblement, j'aurais mieux fait de rester dans mon ignorance crasse, mais à tout hasard je me répète : si vous connaissez des bons BTA modernes, un peu technique pourquoi pas, parce que je n'aime pas rester sur un échec, et surtout avec moins "d'enrobage" que Bayoneta, donnez des noms.


T'as le topic des Beat'hem all mais malheureusement à l'abandon.  ::|: 

Tu peux toujours y coller ton retour histoire de relancer le bousin.

----------


## Blackogg

> Tiens Nono, Tu as essayé Nier : Automata? Ce n'est pas qu'un BTA, mais il s'en rapproche. Au sinon, Metal Gear Revengeance est pas mal aussi mais il y a aussi pas mal de custcene.
> 
> Et puis, Bayonneta, c'est assez clivant comme jeu, perso je n'ai pas supporté y jouer et je m'y suis  fait chier au bout de 3h de jeu. Mis à part les graphismes, je n'y avais trouvé rien de bien et je n'ai toujours pas compris la hype autour de ce jeu. Mais comme on dit, les gouts et les couleurs...


Alors Revengence c'est Bayonetta en moins bien (mais sans esquive, alors si Nono arrive pas à gérer l'esquive ça peut se tenter).
Et t'as le doublé héritage Platinum + Kojima, donc c'est des cinématiques de 10 minutes avant certains boss  ::lol::

----------


## CptProut

> Alors Revengence c'est Bayonetta en moins bien :


Non

J'adore Bayonetta mais revengeance est carrément plus digeste, meilleur boss , meilleur musique ( RULEZ OF NATURE §§§  :Vibre:  ).

Apres les combat sont peut être un poil en dessous de Bayonneta, mais le reste est juste trop bon  :Bave:

----------


## raspyrateur

> Non, dans les batman, je ne me souviens pas d'être interrompu après un combat contre 20 loubards. Et puis les combats duraient plus longtemps.
> Dans Streets of Rage, on n'est jamais mis en pause du début à la fin d'un niveau.
> 
> Désolé, je ne parle que ce que de ce que je connais. Mais si vous connaissez des bons BTA modernes, je suis tout ouï.


Ben après un combat contre 20 balourds dans un Batman , tu vas faire une séance de grappin, et tu vas casser le rythme de l'action "pure". Et en plus moi j'aime pas les grappins  ::ninja::  
Dans GoW aussi tu vas avoir pleins de QTE, d'ouvrages de porte à base de pseudo énigmes ou de button mashing.
On pourrait aussi parler des darksiders...

En réalité ça fait partie du genre BtA "moderne" de ne pas proposer que du combat non stop, effectivement dans les street of rage tu n'avais pas ce genre de coupure. Mais je pense que c'est parce que le gamedesign est plus pensé que ce qu'il y avait il y a 30 ans. Les équipes ayant conclues que c'était probablement meilleurs pour l'expérience d'avoir des moments ou le stress et la tension retombent.

Pour finir, si tu n'as pas aimé le gameplay de Bayonetta (je met de coté l'ambiance et l'histoire), ça signifie à mon avis que tu n'aimeras pas la majeure partie des BtA moderne d'inspiration Devil May Cry (les anciens) parce que Bayonetta c'est l'aboutissement de cette branche du jeu vidéo.
Après, je pense que tu as fini le jeu une première fois en normal, et si c'est bien le cas tu as à peine fini le tutorial. 

Alors tu pourrais prendre ça pour une réflexion d'expert CPC pédant et moralisateur, mais je t'assure que chaque niveau de difficulté supplémentaire de Bayonetta va te forcer à améliorer un des skills nécessaire pour être "bon" à ce jeu. Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est Bayonetta n'est pas tellement différent d'un DarkSoul dans le sens ou le but réel du jeu est de s'y perfectionner à outrance et d'être capable de relever des défis de plus en plus absurdes qui vont te faire apprendre le moindre rouage du jeu. Par exemple dans le dernier niveau de difficulté, vu le niveau de chaos à l'écran tu vas apprendre à faire des esquive/parry rien qu'au bruit des animations des mobs. On peut aussi rapprocher Bayonetta d'un jeu de combat, dans le sens ou dans les derniers niveau de difficulté tu auras à arbitrer en permanence le niveau de risque à utiliser tel ou tel mécanique de défense versus le combo potentiel que tu pourras en tirer.
Et quand on synthétise tout ça, oui, Bayonetta est bien un jeu de scoring à l'ancienne, comme un street of rage 2 par exemple, ou tu va chercher à faire des runs parfait pour débloquer des récompenses et fraire grimper ton kikimettre  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> Alors tu pourrais prendre ça pour une réflexion d'expert CPC pédant et moralisateur, mais je t'assure que chaque niveau de difficulté supplémentaire de Bayonetta va te forcer à améliorer un des skills nécessaire pour être "bon" à ce jeu. Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est Bayonetta n'est pas tellement différent d'un DarkSoul dans le sens ou le but réel du jeu est de s'y perfectionner à outrance et d'être capable de relever des défis de plus en plus absurdes qui vont te faire apprendre le moindre rouage du jeu. Par exemple dans le dernier niveau de difficulté, vu le niveau de chaos à l'écran tu vas apprendre à faire des esquive/parry rien qu'au bruit des animations des mobs. On peut aussi rapprocher Bayonetta d'un jeu de combat, dans le sens ou dans les derniers niveau de difficulté tu auras à arbitrer en permanence le niveau de risque à utiliser tel ou tel mécanique de défense versus le combo potentiel que tu pourras en tirer.
> Et quand on synthétise tout ça, oui, Bayonetta est bien un jeu de scoring à l'ancienne, comme un street of rage 2 par exemple, ou tu va chercher à faire des runs parfait pour débloquer des récompenses et fraire grimper ton kikimettre


Ton retour fait bien envie, je suis presque motivé pour le retenter patiemment. J'avais commencé en normal, mais j'ai abandonné chapitre 4 après avoir constaté mon incapacité à m'améliorer dans le jeu (c'était même le contraire, plus j'avançais, et plus je me repliais sur AAAAA / esquive / saut). Du coup je l'ai fait en facile avec un sentiment de gâchis.

Au delà de ça, je trouve que c'est difficile de savoir ce qui marche ou pas contre les ennemis. C'est lié en grande partie à la visibilité (mon problème avec la 3D sûrement, à noter que dans les FPS j'ai pas ce problème).
Mais pas que. Par exemple, contre les boss, c'est assez difficile de comprendre où se placer pour réussir une esquive, tant ils semblent marteler tout l'écran.

----------


## raspyrateur

Alors, le pro tips, c'est que Bayonetta dispose d'un mode de jeu "automatique" qui va le transformer en pur jeu de rythme, le "jeu" faisant les combos à ta place.

Ce mode est prévu pour les enfants et certains type d'handicaps, mais finir le jeu comme ça va te donner accès à un artefact intéressant.

Cet artefact quand il est utilisé permet de réutiliser cette "feature" dans n'importe quel mode de difficulté, et il te permet donc de voir ce que le "jeu" "préconise" contre tel ou tel ennemi. Bien sur il ne te donnera jamais la meilleure combo possible, mais il te donnera de quoi réfléchir  ::): 


L'autre pro tips, c'est de faire la chasse aux succès, puisque c'est un des rare jeu à intégrer ceux-ci complètement à la progression du joueur en terme de connaissance et de skill. Si tu débloques les 1000 points de Bayonetta, tu auras alors relevé tout les Alfheims du jeu. Dont certains très techniques qui sont autant des exercices de rigueur, de patience et de méthode, et qu'on pourrait rapprocher de passages dans la chambre du temps de BDZ  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> Non
> 
> J'adore Bayonetta mais revengeance est carrément plus digeste, meilleur boss , meilleur musique ( RULEZ OF NATURE §§§  ).
> 
> Apres les combat sont peut être un poil en dessous de Bayonneta, mais le reste est juste trop bon


L'enrobage est super, oui. Mais je suis pas sûr que ça plaise à Nono vu ce qui le dérangeait dans Bayonetta.
Remarque il est plus rigide dans ses mécaniques et moins aérien, alors peut être que ça se tente en fait. 
Au cas où il était à 4 ou 5€ sur le humble store la semaine dernière, je sais pas si c'est toujours le cas.

----------


## dstar

*XCOM Enemy Unknown* + *Enemy Within*

Niveau de difficulté: normal, sans mode ironman.

Il y a longtemps, trèèès longtemps (1995), j'avais joué à *XCOM Terror from the deep* (et aussi un peu à *UFO Enemy Unknown*), et j'avais adoré. Depuis, j'avais tenté l'expérience avec des jeux plus récents de la série ou en rapport, mais j'avais toujours été déçu (*UFO Aftermath* et *OpenXCOM*).
Après avoir lu que le reboot du jeu par Firaxis était réussi, j'étais bien curieux de voir ce qu'il en était, et je n'ai finalement pas été déçu.

La première impression que ça donne, c'est que le jeu est très scénarisé. On ne retrouve pas vraiment l'ambiance bac à sable des premiers, où on pouvait construire des bases sur tout le globe et surveiller l'activité alien partout où on le souhaitait. Ici, on a l'impression d'un jeu découpé en chapitres avec des objectifs précis à atteindre.
Par contre, le développement des personnages s'est bien enrichi, avec des classes et des compétences associées, des pouvoirs génétiques supplémentaires, des pouvoirs psy, la possibilité de transformer certains de ses soldats en unités mécaniques, des médailles qui améliorent les soldats, ainsi que des compérences d'équipe. Tout ceci résulte en des types de personnage bien variés, et cette variété permet des styles de jeu très différents durant les missions.

Car c'est bien ce qui fait toujours office de plat de résistance: les missions.
On retrouve les bases des anciens jeux, à savoir du tactique en tour par tour. Et là, entre la variété des soldats, la variété des missions et le bestiaire, le jeu nous fait vivre des situations vraiment étonnantes par moment, et les retours de situation sont fréquents.
On peut regretter certaines suppressions: on ne peut plus s'allonger ou s'accroupir n'importe où, l'inventaire est très réduit, on ne peut plus suprendre les ennemis par suprise (ou alors il faut être équipé en conséquence) ni être surpris par eux, mais c'est largement compensé par cette variété de situations.

Un mot sur la dernière mission: elle n'est pas bien difficile... avant d'arriver à la scène finale ! Et là, si on n'est pas préparé, il faut espérer que, comme moi, vous n'avez pas oublié de garder une sauvegarde d'avant cette mission, car il va falloir s'équiper en conséquence avant de revenir pour en finir. Mais ce n'est pas bien grave, quand ça ne fait qu'augmenter le temps de plaisir qu'on a passé sur le jeu.

----------


## Nephizz

> Mais comme d'habitude ici, on prend les avis comme des attaques, et on cherche à les enterrer plutôt qu'à conseiller.


Désolé si je suis paru désagréable, ça n'était pas le but.  ::):

----------


## Nono

Bon après j'avoue que mon avis faisait un peu la grimace aussi...

----------


## Momock

> Il y a exactement les mêmes travers dans tout les BtA.


Sauf que c'est pas un travers du tout. Si y'avait pas ce genre de "pauses" dans le jeu, le joueur finirait par se les faire quand-même en quittant le jeu.

----------


## Zerger

> Ah, et une mention spéciale pour les gens qui ont pensé à inclure un simili-background aux différents personnages du jeu. Quand un membre de mon équipe en a buté un autre (qui était celui avec le plus d'xp et le meilleur stuff) lors d'un changement d'étage, j'ai ragé comme rarement dans un jeu solo .


On s'est tous fait avoir au moins une fois :D

Mais GG, le jeu est pas simple. Après c'est vrai que la rejouabilité n'est pas fantastique je trouve

----------


## Kaelis

> Sinon après 11h d'essais, j'ai fini une première fois *Dungeon of the Endless*. En mode Easy (le mode par défaut quoi, le mode facile étant appelé"very easy").


Essaye en coop si t'as un pote qui l'a, j'avais trouvé ça très agréable  ::): 

Cela ne relance pas totalement l'intérêt mais c'est sympa de discuter des stratégies.

----------


## Supergounou

*The Crew* (2014)



Driving simulator. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Non ne sortez pas les fourches, c'est juste un jeu de mot avec les Walking Simulators.



Je ne vais pas faire un long texte sur le jeu, juste dire qu'il m'a beaucoup plu et déçu à la fois: c'est vraiment un jeu Ubisoft pur souche, j'ai eu l'impression de jouer à un FarCry en voiture. Un jeu très plaisant à jouer, avec une carte géniale à parcourir (le GROS point fort du jeu, quiconque s’intéresse un peu à la géographie des États-Unis devrait y trouver son compte malgré quelques grosses absurdités), et un gameplay séduisant mais pas assez profond et vite répétitif. Et de gros défauts qui malheureusement ternissent beaucoup trop l'expérience.

Le jeu m'a finalement tenu une bonne cinquantaine d'heure, ce qui n'est pas rien, mais même s'il me reste pas mal de chose à y faire je n'y reviendrai sans aucun doute jamais.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> *The Crew* (2014)
> 
> http://fast-food-panic.com/wp-conten...n-1024x576.jpg
> 
> Driving simulator. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça se joue solo The Crew? Je ne l'ai jamais installé pensant que c'était que du multi...

----------


## Herr Peter

Oui tu peux jouer en solo à The Crew, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai aussi fait, pour le côté balade contemplative. D'ailleurs, pour être tout à fait honnête, le truc que j'ai le plus utilisé en jeu, c'est surement le mode photo, très chouette et qui permet pas mal de truc sympas.

----------


## Supergounou

Exactement, tout te pousse à jouer multi (tu gagnes plus d'XP et plus de pognon), jusqu'au titre, mais c'est vraiment possible d'ignorer cet aspect du jeu. Un petit tour dans les options pour ne pas se faire spammer par les demandes, et le tour est joué. Tu vas croiser de temps d'autres joueurs sur ta route, ce qui peut être ennuyant lorsque ça se passe en plein milieu d'une épingle, mais sinon t'es tranquille.

À noter pour ceux que ça intéresse que j'ai été surpris de voir autant de monde encore sur le jeu.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci pour vos retours !  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Exactement, tout te pousse à jouer multi (tu gagnes plus d'XP et plus de pognon), jusqu'au titre, mais c'est vraiment possible d'ignorer cet aspect du jeu. Un petit tour dans les options pour ne pas se faire spammer par les demandes, et le tour est joué. Tu vas croiser de temps d'autres joueurs sur ta route, ce qui peut être ennuyant lorsque ça se passe en plein milieu d'une épingle, mais sinon t'es tranquille.
> 
> À noter pour ceux que ça intéresse que j'ai été surpris de voir autant de monde encore sur le jeu.


Le jeu a été gratuit pendant une semaine l'an dernier, et du coup ca a bien aidé. Perso, ca ma fait une bonne démo jouable pour The Crew2, sur lequel je risque de craquer.

C'est aussi un jeu super kid-compliant. Mes gamins adorent me regarder rouler dans un jeu, et vu qu'on ne peut écraser personne, c'est encore mieux  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'ai passé un très bon moment aussi sur The Crew, les paysages sont superbes et variés, la conduite arcade comme il faut, les épreuves nombreuses (quoique peu variées). J'ai fini le mode histoire et un bon nombre de défis pour débloquer les voitures, et puis j'ai lâché.
The Crew 2 me tente aussi, mais c'est dommage de repartir aux USA? j'aurais bien aimé qu'ils changent d'endroit: visiter l'Europe aurait super chouet  ::love::

----------


## bichoco

Terminé *The Turing Test*  ...puzzle game dans la droite lignée de Portal ou encore Talos principle, où l'on doit résoudre une énigme pour accéder à la prochaine salle qui contiendra une nouvelle énigme ainsi de suite...
Ici la mécanique de base du jeu repose sur des batteries à placer aux bons endroits pour activer des mécanismes ou des portes, soit à la main soit avec un outil nos permettant de bouger les batteries à distance, au fur et à mesure de la progression de nouveaux types de batteries apparaissent pour épaissir un peu le gameplay. 
La narration est assez minimaliste avec une voix off qui nous accompagne tout au long du jeu et quelques documents et audiologs à collecter afin d'en apprendre plus. On joue le rôle d'une spationaute  (Ava Turing) qui doit retrouver ses collègues disparus sur le satellite Europe, assistée par une IA. Le thème abordé est intéressant même si déjà vu de nombreuses fois et le twist qui se produit en cours de jeu est largement prévisible, mais ça fait le taf.
Au final j'ai passé un bon moment sur le jeu (entre 5 et 6h) même si c'est pas très original et pas très dur (du moins la 1er moitié). Sans égaler les ténors du genre ça reste un jeu agréable...  au dessus de Cube en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## SDiscount

Fini *Bioshock* après des années de persévérance.  ::ninja:: 

Début ennuyeux au possible, milieu plutôt bon avec un gameplay qui devient un peu plus nerveux et poussé, et fin qui traine en longueur.
Par contre il a plutôt bien vieille visuellement. Ça reste joli et l'ambiance est agréable.

Malgré tout, je lui octroie la note de "bof"/20 ou "bien, mais tout ça pour ça"/20.

----------


## Sariyah

> Fini *Bioshock* après des années de persévérance. 
> 
> Début ennuyeux au possible, milieu plutôt bon avec un gameplay qui devient un peu plus nerveux et poussé, et fin qui traine en longueur.
> Par contre il a plutôt bien vieille visuellement. Ça reste joli et l'ambiance est agréable.
> 
> Malgré tout, je lui octroie la note de "bof"/20 ou "bien, mais tout ça pour ça"/20.


Fonce sur le 2 c'est le meilleur de la série !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> Fonce sur *Prey*, c'est meilleur *que n'importe quel Bioshock* !


*Fixed.*  ::trollface:: 

Plus sérieusement, le gameplay de Bioshock est très mou, j'ai bien failli abandonner à plusieurs reprises lors de mon premier run. 
En revanche, l'ambiance, l'esthétique et les thématiques sont toujours de solides arguments. 

Pour le 2, il est déjà bien plus agréable en terme de gameplay.

----------


## schouffy

Infinite <3

----------


## dieuvomi

La première fois que j'y ai joué à Bioshock, c'était sur la Xbox 360 de quelqu'un et pour le coup c'est plus adapté au rythme de quelqu'un qui vise à la manette. Ca doit jouer. J'ai retenté sur PC des années après et ouais ce qui m'avait semblé un peu lent mais sans plus sur Xbox m'a semblé totalement mou et chiant sur PC.
Le deux est mieux de ce point de vue, si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Kaede

Me semble aussi.
Bien évidemment le perso est réellement lent à se déplacer, mais faut aussi prendre en compte le FOV (assez étroit dans Bioshock, dans Bioshock 2 je l'avais augmenté sinon je pouvais pas jouer...), ça doit accentuer cette impression  ::):

----------


## Ruadir

> La première fois que j'y ai joué à Bioshock, c'était sur la Xbox 360 de quelqu'un et pour le coup c'est plus adapté au rythme de quelqu'un qui vise à la manette. Ca doit jouer. J'ai retenté sur PC des années après et ouais ce qui m'avait semblé un peu lent mais sans plus sur Xbox m'a semblé totalement mou et chiant sur PC.
> Le deux est mieux de ce point de vue, si je me souviens bien.


Yep, le 2 est bien plus agréable à jouer et Infinite est également plus fluide dans la maniabilité mais plus classique dans le level-design.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Fonce sur le 2 c'est le meilleur de la série !


 :tired: 
Le 2 c'est le 1 sans l'effet de "surprise" mais avec de nouveaux gadgets/armes et plus de séquences où les mettre à profit (notamment lors des défenses des Little Sisters, quand il faut poser des pièges un peu partout).
Et une fin qui ne traîne pas en longueur (pour le coup c'est plutôt le début  ::ninja::  ).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fini *Bioshock* après des années de persévérance. 
> 
> Début ennuyeux au possible, milieu plutôt bon avec un gameplay qui devient un peu plus nerveux et poussé, et fin qui traine en longueur.
> Par contre il a plutôt bien vieille visuellement. Ça reste joli et l'ambiance est agréable.
> 
> Malgré tout, je lui octroie la note de "bof"/20 ou "bien, mais tout ça pour ça"/20.


Sinon si t'aimes l'ambiance Bioshock, tu peux tenter Infinite, bien plus nerveux globalement,. Par contre un perd un peu  sur l'ouverture des niveaux (on a plutôt du niveau linéaire découpé en "grosses" arènes exploratoires que des niveaux ouverts d'un seul tenant).
Même Sylvine à l'époque trouvait les gunfights "corrects" .  ::ninja::  
Et les environnements  :Bave:  Elisabeth  :Bave:  Les pouvoirs  :Bave:  les rails  :Bave:  L'histoire  :Bave:

----------


## Ruadir

> Et les environnements  Elisabeth  Les pouvoirs  les rails  L'histoire


J'avoue que de mon côté l'histoire :  ::|: 
J'adore les personnages et la narration est fantastique mais le scénario en soi, j'ai trouvé ça plutôt laborieux à certains moments. 
D'ailleurs je préfère "oublier" tombeau sous-marin et son lien à 2 francs avec le premier Bioshock.

J'adore Infinite, mais plus je réfléchis à son histoire, plus je la trouve idiote donc bon...

----------


## Blackogg

> J'avoue que de mon côté l'histoire : 
> J'adore les personnages et la narration est fantastique mais le scénario en soi, j'ai trouvé ça plutôt laborieux à certains moments. 
> D'ailleurs je préfère "oublier" tombeau sous-marin et son lien à 2 francs avec le premier Bioshock.
> 
> J'adore Infinite, mais plus je réfléchi à son histoire, plus je la trouve idiote donc bon...


Je parle pas des DLC que j'ai pas faits. Mais l'histoire de Infinite (et de Bioshock 1 aussi), c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


un prétexte pour déconstruire la narration dans les jeux d'action.

 Alors ouais, faut pas trop fouiller dans les recoins ni interpréter trop littéralement, sinon ça devient aussi con que le 1er Medal of Honor qui passe.

----------


## Ruadir

> Je parle pas des DLC que j'ai pas faits. Mais l'histoire de Infinite (et de Bioshock 1 aussi), c'est 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> un prétexte pour déconstruire la narration dans les jeux d'action.
> 
> .


L'illusion du choix ainsi que du libre-arbitre dans le JV ? 
Je ne vois pas trop où tu veux en venir sinon.

Je n'ai pas trouvé ça incroyable et le twist avec Ryan ne m'a pas plus surpris que ça à l'époque. 
J'étais plus emballé par la galerie de personnages et les raisons de l'effondrement de l'utopie de Rapture.

Et de ce côté, j'ai également adoré les personnages et l'empathie qui se dégage dans Bioshock 2.

----------


## Getz

J'ai fini *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*, donné par le très généreux Strife!  ::): 

Le premier Deus Ex que je fais, malgré le statut culte du premier, je n'avais jamais touché à la série.

Le jeu a le mérite de ne pas trop perdre les nouveaux-venus. Mis à part quelques personnages qu'on est en censé connaitre et qui sont peu présentés, on se raccroche assez vite au scénario.

Les premières minutes sur le jeu sont par contre douloureuses. Le tuto est à chier, très mal expliqué, on a peu de feedback pour savoir si on réussit les actions demandées ou non...

Une fois vraiment lancé dans le jeu (arrivé à Prague donc), la découverte de l'univers/de la ville est très sympa. On se familiarise doucement avec les mécaniques, les explications devenant plus claires que pendant le tuto, un comble.
Et une fois passé cette phase de découverte...On s'emmerde. Que ce soit l'infiltration, les gunfights (mous), le piratage (chiant), les quêtes (les allers retours dans Prague doivent constituer les 3/4 du jeu...) rien ne m'a vraiment emballé. Le jeu veut proposer pleins de choses, mais peine à convaincre. 
On a l'impression d'avoir le choix de passer certains endroits de plusieurs façons, mais au final c'est toujours de la même manière (ho je peux pas pirater la porte, ho il y a un conduit à côté).
Je me suis forcé à atteindra la fin en rushant, surtout pour connaitre le fin mot de l'histoire. Et même en courant partout et en tirant sur tout ce qui bouge, on arrive à s'emmerder.
Le "boss de fin" arrive quand même à donner pas mal de fil à retordre (jusqu'à ce qu'on trouve le conduit et qu'on s'y terre comme un traitre  ::P:  ).
La fin est fidèle au reste du jeu: décevante. Surtout en sachant qu'aucune suite ne verra le jour...

EDIT: J'oubliais l'interface horrible (le menu contextuel de l'inventaire, qui met une plombe à réagir, qui empêche de cliquer sur un objet adjacent. Le zoom/dezoom de la carte remporte la palme du plus lent zoom de l'histoire des maps de jeu vidéo)

Au final, je trouve dommage qu'un univers aussi travaillé puisse engendrer un jeu aussi plat et convenu...

----------


## Dicsaw

> Et les environnements  Elisabeth  Les pouvoirs  les rails  L'histoire


Il est trop bon Infinite.  :Bave:  Ca fait toujours bizarre de mettre "bon gameplay" et "Bioshock" dans la meme phrase.

----------


## schouffy

> J'ai fini *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*, donné par le très généreux Strife! 
> ...
> On a l'impression d'avoir le choix de passer certains endroits de plusieurs façons, mais au final c'est toujours de la même manière (ho je peux pas pirater la porte, ho il y a un conduit à côté).
> ...
> Au final, je trouve dommage qu'un univers aussi travaillé puisse engendrer un jeu aussi plat et convenu...


Pareil, je me suis vraiment ennuyé dessus (c'est le premier que je ne termine pas), peut-être que la formule ne fonctionne plus sur moi, peut-être que l'histoire était trop chiante je sais pas.
Et les approches sont vraiment grossières comme dans beaucoup de ces jeux (j'ai pensé pareil de Prey), le côté artificiel exacerbé ne me donne aucune envie d'explorer.

----------


## Getz

> Pareil, je me suis vraiment ennuyé dessus (c'est le premier que je ne termine pas), peut-être que la formule ne fonctionne plus sur moi, peut-être que l'histoire était trop chiante je sais pas.
> Et les approches sont vraiment grossières comme dans beaucoup de ces jeux (j'ai pensé pareil de Prey), le côté artificiel exacerbé ne me donne aucune envie d'explorer.


Ha ben par contre j'ai adoré Prey! Je trouve que les différents chemins possibles sont bien mieux amenés et intégrés dans Prey que dans Deus Ex, les armes et les pouvoirs étant aussi bien plus originaux que ceux de Deus ex

----------


## schouffy

C'est l'avis général donc je devais sûrement être mal luné quand j'y ai joué, mais ça m'a vraiment fait cette impression.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pareil, je me suis vraiment ennuyé dessus (c'est le premier que je ne termine pas), peut-être que la formule ne fonctionne plus sur moi, peut-être que l'histoire était trop chiante je sais pas.


Pour le coup, autant j'adore les jeux Arkane, autant je trouve qu'ils n'acrochent  pas des masses avec leurs histoires ou personnages. ils savent créer des univers, mais pas forcément bien narrer ce qui s'y passe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est trop bon Infinite.  Ca fait toujours bizarre de mettre "bon gameplay" et "Bioshock" dans la meme phrase.


Après 3 tentatives il était temps qu'ils y arrivent pour de bon  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avoue que de mon côté l'histoire : 
> J'adore les personnages et la narration est fantastique mais le scénario en soi, j'ai trouvé ça plutôt laborieux à certains moments. 
> D'ailleurs je préfère "oublier" tombeau sous-marin et son lien à 2 francs avec le premier Bioshock.
> 
> J'adore Infinite, mais plus je réfléchis à son histoire, plus je la trouve idiote donc bon...


Oui bon le côté méta ou les univers parallèles, je t'avouerais que sans plus pour moi aussi. Par contre les personnages dialogues et situations sont bien menés., surtout les échanges entre Booker et Elizabeth.

----------


## Euklif

*Life is strange*.

Une écriture très sympa, qui donne bien l'impression d'avoir des choix avec un minimum d'impact. Je ne sais du coup pas si c'est vraiment le cas mais je ne compte pas le relancer dans la foulé donc ça me va. Je le ferai sûrement à l'occasion mais même si c'est faux, au moins, je me referais un jeu avec une narration, des dialogues, une histoire et un rythme très satisfaisant. Le côté ado me paraît bien capturé, l'univers est crédible, certains thèmes poignants (tout l'épisode sur la paralysée) et les phases de contemplation/pause/prise de recul incluses ça et là apporte finalement pas mal au tout.
En revanche, faut accepter quelques incohérences de temps à autres (on parle de voyage dans le temps ma foi...) et une révélation finale de coupable un peu too much à mon sens. La suite se rattrape bien mais une tel fausse note au milieu de tout ça se remarque pas mal. Entre le fait que ça sorte un peu de nul part et son déplacement supersonic pour faire bouh à notre couple d'héroïne, j'ai quand même du me résoudre à sortir le facepalm... Il y avait quand-même suffisamment de fausse piste qui tiennent la route pour éviter cet écueil  :Cafe2: .

J'hésite à tenter le Before the storm maintenant...

----------


## Catel

*Soul Reaver*

Une quinzaine d'heures de jeu (en ligne droite, sans chercher les glyphes etc).

Les plus :
-Atmosphère très étrange, sombre et dramatique.
-Ecriture fouillée des personnages pour l'époque.
-Gimmick réussi des deux plans de réalité.
-Excellent système de progression visiblement inspiré de Zelda et qu'on retrouvera jusqu'à Dark Souls. Le système de sauvegarde est imbriqué avec, ce qui rend le jeu très fluide. C'était un excellent choix pour jouer avec les limites de la Playstation, du coup je comprends mal les récriminations des pécéistes de l'époque : ce système fonctionne beaucoup mieux, en réalité, qu'un spam de F5-F9.
-La fluidité de l'aventure est d'ailleurs encore accrue du fait qu'on n'est quasiment jamais game over. Le jeu n'est pas très difficile : les monstres du plan humain ne vous tuent pas vraiment et ceux du plan ethéré ne sont rapidement plus que de la chair des âmes à canon.
-Joli level design avec un monde tout d'un seul tenant (sans être proprement "ouvert", les limites techniques de l'époque évidemment).

Les moins :
-Puzzles sans grande originalité.
-Version uniquement en anglais. Et moi, l'anglais parlé, j'y arrive pas. Je comprends un tiers de ce qui se dit. Du coup j'ai absolument rien pigé au scénario et j'ai jamais été impliqué dans ce qui se passait alors que c'est un des piliers de la série.
-Caméra épouvantable, mais ça c'est d'origine.  :Boom: 
-Portage PC abominable de la version Dreamcast Playstation. 
-Contrôles atroces. Sur PC on ne peut y jouer qu'au clavier ce qui coupe l'envie tout de suite. L'émulation du pad est très médiocre. Sur mon fix la vue 1e personne se fait en appuyant save + select sur le 360, or on en a absolument besoin notamment pour battre un boss  :Facepalm:  J'ai ragé comme un fou pour battre 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kain

 à la fin, comment tu veux faire putain.  :Boom: 
-Enormes bugs sonores jamais résolus.

Jouez-y sur votre Play ou Dream d'origine. Sinon, n'y touchez jamais avant que Square se sorte les doigts du nez pour faire une version moderne un minimum jouable.

Le jeu lui-même : 8/10
Dans son état technique : 5/10

----------


## Illynir

Pourquoi y avoir joué en Anglais ? My god le sacrilège, le doublage FR est en plus très supérieur à la VO pour une fois et même les anglais nous l'envie...

Sinon oui je conseille fortement d'y joué sur la version Dreamcast, en émulateur ou sur la vraie console peu importe. En plus de ça la version Dream est plus belle que la version PC et en 60 FPS. C'est la ou te trompes, la version PC est tiré de la version PSX, pas de la version Dreamcast qui lui est bien supérieur à tous les niveaux. De plus ça facilite grandement les contrôles au gamepad du coup...

----------


## Catel

> Pourquoi y avoir joué en Anglais ?


Parce que c'est la seule version disponible à la vente mon pauvre ami.

(t'es sûr que c'est un portage Playstation ? Une version PS1 aurait été bien plus pixellisée  :tired:  )

----------


## Illynir

Oui c'est le portage PS1 tout est beaucoup plus anguleux et moche que sur DC, la version Dreamcast est sortie plus tard en version légèrement remasterisé et les design des personnages remaniés.

Bref c'est la version ultime, la version PC c'est de la merde.




PS: Il existe un patch pour remettre le doublage FR sur la version US vendue actuellement au fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> *Soul Reaver*
> 
> Une quinzaine d'heures de jeu (en ligne droite, sans chercher les glyphes etc).
> 
> Les plus :
> -Atmosphère très étrange, sombre et dramatique.
> -Ecriture fouillée des personnages pour l'époque.
> -Gimmick réussi des deux plans de réalité.
> -Excellent système de progression visiblement inspiré de Zelda et qu'on retrouvera jusqu'à Dark Souls. Le système de sauvegarde est imbriqué avec, ce qui rend le jeu très fluide. C'était un excellent choix pour jouer avec les limites de la Playstation, du coup je comprends mal les récriminations des pécéistes de l'époque : ce système fonctionne beaucoup mieux, en réalité, qu'un spam de F5-F9.
> ...


Mais du coup, je ne comprends pas. Tu y as joué sur quel support ? Tu m’as presque donné envie de rechercher mon vieux cd.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Mais du coup, je ne comprends pas. Tu y as joué sur quel support ? Tu m’as presque donné envie de rechercher mon vieux cd.


Ben il le dit dans le post que tu cites, c'est le portage PC qui semble effectivement être la plus mauvaise version du jeu:




Paradoxalement il y a une bien meilleure manière d'y jouer sur PC qui est de choper un exemplaire de la version Playstation et d'y jouer avec le Core Mednafen/Beetle PSX de Retroarch. (En principe la version Dreamcast est encore meilleure mais ça doit être plus compliqué de trouver un exemplaire et pour l'instant il y a aucun émulateur vraiment au point pour cette console) Sinon ça s'achète à cinq balles sur le PS Store.

----------


## Valenco

Ben non justement, j’ai l'impression qu’il dit qu’il y a joué sur la version pc mais qu’il en a chié. Du coup, je vais regarder à droite et gauche histoire de voir s’il y a moyen de bidouiller pour rendre ça jouable.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ben non justement, j’ai l'impression qu’il dit qu’il y a joué sur la version pc mais qu’il en a chié.


? Je comprends pas de quoi tu parles. Tu lui as demandé sur quel support il a fait le jeu:




> Mais du coup, je ne comprends pas. Tu y as joué sur quel support ? Tu m’as presque donné envie de rechercher mon vieux cd.


Son post précise déjà qu'il y a joué sur PC et qu'il y a des problèmes majeurs qui n'ont jamais été corrigés: 




> -Portage PC abominable de la version Dreamcast.
> -Contrôles atroces. Sur PC on ne peut y jouer qu'au clavier ce qui coupe l'envie tout de suite. L'émulation du pad est très médiocre. Sur mon fix la vue 1e personne se fait en appuyant save + select sur le 360, or on en a absolument besoin notamment pour battre un boss  J'ai ragé comme un fou pour battre 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Kain
> 
>  à la fin, comment tu veux faire putain. 
> ...

----------


## Valenco

Ok. J'avais mal lu / mal compris.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ben il le dit dans le post que tu cites, c'est le portage PC qui semble effectivement être la plus mauvaise version du jeu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradoxalement il y a une bien meilleure manière d'y jouer sur PC qui est de choper un exemplaire de la version Playstation et d'y jouer avec le Core Mednafen/Beetle PSX de Retroarch. (En principe la version Dreamcast est encore meilleure mais ça doit être plus compliqué de trouver un exemplaire et pour l'instant il y a aucun émulateur vraiment au point pour cette console) Sinon ça s'achète à cinq balles sur le PS Store.


La version PC est pas mauvaise (bien sûr le remaster Dreamcast est la plus belle version). C'est juste que le jeu est vieux. À l'époque, on pouvait jouer au jeu dans une résolution plus élevée que la PS1 (et peut-être que la distance d'affichage était un poil plus importante aussi).

Sinon Catel, je ne saurais que te conseiller de regarder les cinématique de Soul Reaver 1 en français, puis de faire le 2 (d'ailleurs la fin du 1 n'est pas une vraie fin mais un gros cliffhanger. Tel qu'il avait été conçu au départ il devait pas se terminer sur ce moment). Puis de faire Legacy of Kain Defiance (le plus regardable même si pour Soul Reaver 2, il y avait eu une bonne progression graphique).
Tout en évitant prudemment Legacy of Kain Blood Omen 2.

----------


## Clear_strelok

J'entendais pas par là que le portage PC est foncièrement mauvais, (pour l'époque c'est même plutôt pas mal un jeu console qui arrive sur PC sans avoir été complètement massacré dans le processus) mais en regardant la vidéo et en lisant le retour de Catel c'est évident que ses nombreux problèmes en font la version la moins recommandable à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## Illynir

> pour l'instant il y a aucun émulateur vraiment au point pour cette console


Des émulateurs Dreamcast il y en plein qui font tourner le jeu parfaitement de nos jours: Demul, Reicast, Redream...

Je ne suis pas du genre à prôner l'émulation généralement mais pour ce jeu vu l'état de la version PC c'est presque indispensable. Et concrètement même si Soul Reaver 2 et Defiance ont un meilleur portage il y a encore quelques problèmes de freeze et de crash impromptu sur ces versions. La version PS2 est jouable parfaitement avec des patchs Widescreen qui plus est.

Si il y a bien une saga que j'aimerais bien voir remaké ou au moins remastérisé c'est bien celle-ci...  ::cry::

----------


## Catel

> Mais du coup, je ne comprends pas. Tu y as joué sur quel support ? Tu m’as presque donné envie de rechercher mon vieux cd.


J'ai la version GoG et j'y ai mis un widescreen fix (qui a pas l'air de marcher) et un gamepad fix (sans lequel tu ne peux jouer qu'au clavier, pas même avec la souris).

----------


## M.Rick75

Tout à fait mon cher Strelokou. Je voulais juste préciser pour pas que l'on pense que la version PC avait été bâclée (mais c'est possible qu'il y ai eu aussi à l'époque des bugs de sons par moment).
Il y avait le problème de la cinématique d'intro compressée en mode scanlines (une ligne sur deux). Je sais pas si la version PS1 avait ça aussi.

----------


## Valenco

> J'ai la version GoG et j'y ai mis un widescreen fix (qui a pas l'air de marcher) et un gamepad fix (sans lequel tu ne peux jouer qu'au clavier, pas même avec la souris).


Merci Catel.  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Tu ne cites pas les musiques comme point positif. Je m'en souviens encore 20 ans plus tard, elles étaient dingues.  ::wub::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Des émulateurs Dreamcast il y en plein qui font tourner le jeu parfaitement de nos jours: Demul, Reicast, Redream...
> 
> Je ne suis pas du genre à prôner l'émulation généralement mais pour ce jeu vu l'état de la version PC c'est presque indispensable. Et concrètement même si Soul Reaver 2 et Defiance ont un meilleur portage il y a encore quelques problèmes de freeze et de crash impromptu sur ces versions. La version PS2 est jouable parfaitement avec des patchs Widescreen qui plus est.
> 
> Si il y a bien une saga que j'aimerais bien voir remaké ou au moins remastérisé c'est bien celle-ci...


Ah je sais pas, après avoir vu la vidéo de John j'avais décidé de le choper sur le PS Store puis de me renseigner sur la meilleure manière d'y jouer, toutes les vidéos de la version Dreamcast émulée que j'ai vu avaient des bugs visuels ci et là. C'est pas vraiment dramatique, mais ça a été suffisant pour me convaincre que quand je m'y mettrais ce sera sur la version Playstation avec Mednafen. (vu que toute façon c'est celle-ci que j'ai acheté) 

Et il faut prôner l'émulation dès que possible pour ces vieux classiques souvent mal ou pas portés du tout. Il est vraiment temps que le mythe qui associe l'émulation au piratage meure dans d'atroces souffrances.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Tu ne cites pas les musiques comme point positif. Je m'en souviens encore 20 ans plus tard, elles étaient dingues.


Tellement !
C'est une des rares musiques de jeux vidéos que j'ai dans ma bibli audio.

L'histoire du premier en frenchousse:

----------


## Illynir

Le problème de la version PSX, tout comme la version PC vu que c'est son portage, c'est qu'elle est à 30 FPS et évidemment moins belle. La version DC est à 60 FPS elle. Mais ça tourne oui.  ::lol:: 

Et c'est vrai que c'est pas évident de choper une version DC du jeu en français, j'avais un peu galéré pour l'acheter.

----------


## Baynie

> Tout en évitant prudemment Legacy of Kain Blood Omen 2.




Quelle purge BO2.

La mécanique de débile: Kain peut se transformer en brume, mais seulement s'il y a de la brume.
Donc déjà on est à l'époque PS2: le brouillard volumétrique c'est pas la joie, donc en fait c'est juste un tapis brume au sol. 
Ensuite la transformation en brume c'est souvent obligatoire pour esquiver les gardes, donc on se retrouve avec des tapis de brumes à l'intérieur des maisons pour pouvoir se servir de ce pouvoir  :Facepalm: .
Et comme par hasard la brume s’arrête juste dans le dos d'un garde pour le stealth kill gratuit. 

Grandiose.

----------


## Catel

> Tu ne cites pas les musiques comme point positif. Je m'en souviens encore 20 ans plus tard, elles étaient dingues.


Elles sont sympa et participent à l'ambiance mais ne sont pas toutes mémorables et finissent par tourner en rond.

----------


## Catel

> 


Je trouve pas la VF supérieure à la VO, non plus.  :tired:  En particulier la voix de Raziel, nettement moins bonne. Pour Kain et l'Ancien, c'est l'éternelle valeur sûre Benoît Allemane, mais il cabotine dans le rôle de Kain.

----------


## schouffy

Je suis d'accord, je connaissais pas la VF, Raziel est horrible je trouve.

----------


## M.Rick75

À la réécoute, je trouve aussi que ça surjoue un peu, ou que le texte est un peu déclamé (pour Raziel) par rapport à mon souvenir. Mais je pense qu'à l'époque (encore une fois) ce n'était pas choquant et que c'était dans le haut du panier des VF.
Je m'avance peut-être mais je me demande s'ils ont pas eu plus de temps pour faire les voix dans les suivants. Le jeu d'acteur me parait meilleur, un peu plus nuancé. Au final, c'est peut-être le souvenir que l'on a gardé.






> (...) Si il y a bien une saga que j'aimerais bien voir remaké ou au moins remastérisé c'est bien celle-ci...


 ::lol::  De me replonger dedans, ça me fait vraiment un truc. C'est une série qui, vraiment, m'a marqué.

Un remaster, je sais pas, car le gameplay a vieilli (par exemple le peu d'ennemi dans le premier), il  y avait des limitations techniques qui ne sont plus les mêmes aujourd'hui.
Mais un remake/reboot qui reprendrait l'histoire des trois (en y incluant les bouts de Blood Omen expliqués un peu rapidement dans les Soul reaver) tout en actualisant le reste ce serait super. 19 ans après, je pense que si c'était réussi, ça pourrait faire un beau carton tellement cette relecture des vampires, de la damnation, du destin est chouette.

----------


## Catel

> Je m'avance peut-être mais je me demande s'ils ont pas eu plus de temps pour faire les voix dans les suivants. Le jeu d'acteur me parait meilleur, un peu plus nuancé. Au final, c'est peut-être le souvenir que l'on a gardé.


Des acteurs mieux au fait du rôle qu'ils jouent aussi.

Je pense qu'un remaster serait très bien, pas besoin d'un remake. Je ne trouve pas que le gameplay a tant vieilli, et heureusement qu'il n'y a pas trop d'ennemis, ce n'est pas un beat'em all. Un simple ravalement technique, contrôles au pad, caméra, bugs sonores, VOST, et c'est parfait.
Le vrai problème c'est que Square Enix n'a pas ce souci du produit. Regardez Secret of Mana...

----------


## Hyeud

*Fall Out New Vegas*

_L'épopée_
Acheté en GOTY en 2013, ma compagne part 7 jours, je me lance. Arrivée à la croisée des chemins (i.e. les 4 fins toujours disponibles et dès que je fais un mouvement dans un sens ça me coupe les 3 autres fins possibles), je vais voir un des DLC, Old World Blues, la vache, j'ai beau être niveau 30 ma meilleure compétence combat est arme à énergie à 30, j'en chie ma race, les ennemis sont costauds. Ma compagne revient, je fais un break, 80h dans la semaine, je dégueulais du FONV.
Début 2018, pendant l'event du backlog, Frankymikey se tape FONV en une grosse semaine et raconte son aventure, v'là t'y pas que le Mojave me remord, je m'y remets, et là catastrophe, entre reprendre le jeu en main, comprendre qu'est ce que je dois faire dans le DLC, beaucoup relire, ça m'a pris 10 h pour finir ce DLC, niveau 40, et une brutasse en arme à énergie (et une super armure qui parle et me drogue  :Bave: ). Ensuite j'ai enchainé tous les DLCs et fini ce jeu merveilleux.

_Le courier_
10 en chance 9 en intelligence 9 en charisme 7 en perception très mauvais dans le reste. Spécialisé en blabla, informatique et réparation, un gros geek nul en combat, heureusement je trouve assez vite E-DE et Boone et je commence à ne plus trop mourir, puis arrivé à New Vegas mes talents me servent enfin à éviter les combats.

_Les +_
-L'ambiance du Mojave incroyable, et j'ai joué en vanilla sans mods
-N'importe quel perso est viable
-Un temps de jeu incroyable (160h environ pour mon premier run et j'ai pas tout fait)
-3 DLCs sur 4 vraiment excellentissimes
-Sniper avec le fusil Gauss en pleine tête  :Bave: 

_Les -_
-trop à fouiller pour s'en sortir niveau thunes
-le V.A.T.S.
-Le DLC Honest Hearts, vraiment pas terrible
-l'U.I. pourrie, on voit pas assez de choses à l'écran concernant les menus ou les dialogues

Merci Frankymikey de m'avoir redonner le courage de reprendre cette partie abandonnée depuis presque 5 ans.

Bref, fan de FO 1&2, Arcanum, Planescape Torment, ce FONV entre dans le panthéon des RPGs qui font oublier qu'un monde réel existe 9.5/10
(J'ai été super déçu par FO3, merci O.Boulon de m'avoir convaincu que FONV n'avait rien à voir avec son prédécesseur.)

----------


## Hyeud

*Algobot*


Mignon petit jeu indie belge où l'on doit programmer un robot à chaque niveau pour atteindre la salle d'après, avec quelques actions spéciales à accomplir comme ouvrir des portes pousser des boutons etc...
Le début est enfantin, puis viennent les Fonctions qu'on peut imbriquer entre elles pour optimiser le nombre de commande utilisée, ensuite viennent les Variables et pour finir un IF condition TRUE THEN or FALSE THEN.
Je ne suis pas programmeur mais j'ai une base solide en mathématiques et logique, du coup le jeu m'a semblé assez facile à part quelques niveaux vers la fin. J'ai fait le perfect sur le premier tiers des niveaux (15), mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de continuer (grosse sciatique je suis drogué par mon pharmacien, mon cerveau est une feignasse bavante en ce moment), par contre je pense que ça peut être un challenge intéressant pour un programmeur de perfect partout.

Bon petit jeu indie, j'espère que le studio Fishing Cactus pourra continuer sur sa lancée

----------


## banditbandit

> *Fall Out New Vegas*
> 
>  v'là t'y pas que le Mojave de remord me ronge...


Fixed   ::ninja:: 






> je vais voir un des DLC, Old World Blues, la vache, j'ai beau être niveau 30 ma meilleure compétence combat est arme à énergie à 30, j'en chie ma race, les ennemis sont costauds.


Ya des armes à energie terriblement efficaces dans ce dlc, pour peu qu'on ait les compétences pour.

Moi c'est Dead Money qui m'a donné du fil à retordre, un grand souvenir. Et Lonsome Road parce que le nucléaire c'est le bien.  :;): 




> *Fall Out New Vegas*
> 
> _Les +_
> -L'ambiance du Mojave incroyable, et j'ai joué en vanilla sans mods
> -N'importe quel perso est viable
> -Un temps de jeu incroyable (160h environ pour mon premier run et j'ai pas tout fait)
> -3 DLCs sur 4 vraiment excellentissimes
> -Sniper avec le fusil Gauss en pleine tête 
> 
> ...


Dans l'ensemble je suis d'accord j'ajouterai l'inventaire infâme et des bugs vraiment terribles (ou l'inverse). Malgré ça je le considère comme un très très grand jeu, dès années après j'en ai encore la nostalgie.

----------


## Hyeud

Oui pour Old World Blues heureusement j'avais le gun 10/10 qui se recharge tout seul et j'ai tout mis en arme à énergie jusqu'à arriver à 100, et là ça allait mieux, j'aurai pu m'en sortir plus facilement si j'avais trouvé le 

Spoiler Alert! 


chien

.

Dead Money ça a été facile car j'avais senti le truc et commencé à upper la compétence gun, et vu que j'avais 100 en speech, en sneak et en computer, je n'ai pas trop souffert.

Oui l'inventaire est ignoble ça fait partie de l'U.I. pour moi, pour les bugs j'avais installé seulement 2 mods qui permettait d'enlever un paquet de bug et de crash.

----------


## schouffy

*Little Nightmares
*C'est comme Inside en moins bien côté gameplay, mais avec une ambiance que je préfère. C'est joli, c'est court, c'est bien fait, j'ai rien compris.

*Mr Shifty*
Très très cool. Il y a une seule fonctionnalité, mais elle est parfaitement maîtrisée, ça répond au poil et c'est hyper agréable. C'est très frénétique, évidemment ça ressemble à Hotline Miami mais les combats font moins puzzle et plus improvisation. ça abuse un peu sur la difficulté sur la fin, mais ça reste toujours faisable. L'histoire et l'ambiance série B sont réussies aussi, j'aime bien les traductions notamment, ça ne se prend pas du tout au sérieux et c'est chouette. Je recommande.

----------


## sebarnolds

> *Little Nightmares
> *C'est joli, c'est court, c'est bien fait, j'ai rien compris.


C'est exactement mon ressenti quand je l'ai terminé à l'époque  ::):

----------


## Ammoodytes

*Prey*
Et ben c'était vraiment sympa. J'y ai passé 30 heures en faisant le maximum de quêtes annexes et je sais que je suis malgré tout passé à côté de pas mal de choses. En normal j'ai dû serrer les fesses pas mal de fois (les ennemis sont assez brutaux, les situations souvent au désavantage* du joueur et les munitions peu nombreuses : ça oblige à prendre en compte dès le départ l'environnement pour s'en servir -tendre des pièges ou essayer une méthode moins direct). En ayant de l'imagination (enfin surtout en regardant en l'air) on peut se promener dans pas mal d'endroits dès le départ, mais je dois quand même avouer que quelques passages "plateforme" sont mal branlés et ont nécessité un massacre des touches F5/F9 pour ma part.
Le jeu ne fait pas vraiment peur mais distille une ambiance stressante sur quasiment toute la longueur.
* : 

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout en micro-gravité  :Boom: 


Enfin voilà, ceux qui ont aimé System/Bio-shock ou Deus Ex peuvent se jeter dessus sans problème.

----------


## Zerger

*Salt & Sanctuary*, le jeu est très très bon. Par contre si vous avez déjà pas mal poncé les Dark Souls, vous allez risquer l'overdose avec celui-ci, d'autant plus qu'il n'apporte pas grand chose de nouveau et que perso, j'ai pas été super emballé par le passage en 2D, les combats et l’exploration y deviennent moins plaisants.
Mais le contenu est béton, le jeu est très beau (à condition d'aimer les nuances de gris) et les boss fights valent le détour.
Ah et comme d'hab', absolument rien n'expliqué dans le jeu.
Ah et comme d'hab', la roulade est OP.

----------


## Jughurta

*Castle in the Darkness* terminé à 100% en 19 heures après plus de 700 morts  un presque excellent métroidvania en pixel art, très punitif en ce qui concerne les phases de plate formes, il y a notamment un mécanisme de double saut pour rebondir sur les plates-formes qui s'écroulent que j'ai trouvé peu intuitif et j'ai eu énormément de mal à maîtriser, au moins 400 morts juste à cause de ça et beaucoup de rage peut-être dû à mon manque de skill, alors que la phase combat je l'ai trouvé assez facile voir parfois trop, patterns évidents et beaucoup de boss déjà-vu.
Pour tout le reste maniabilité à la croix directionnelle, musique, bruitages, loots, secrets il n'y a rien à redire c'est du tout bon et est fortement recommandé pour les amateurs du genre.

----------


## Kaelis

Il se joue bien à la manette ? Steam me.. "met en garde" concernant la compatibilité des manettes.

----------


## KaiN34

Avant j'avais une manette Xbox filaire qui était reconnue sans problème, j'ai du changer récemment pour une "imitation" à 10-15€ sur Amazon (c'est exactement la même sans le logo microsoft) et aucun problème, faut juste remapper les 2 boutons attack/jump dans le menu.

----------


## Kaelis

Merci  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini cette après-midi *Flying Tigers: Shadows Over China*, un jeu que j'ai eu je sais pas où.
Le jeu est sorti en 2017, mais avec des graphismes d'un jeu de 2012...

Jugez plutôt (tout à fond en 1440p réduit en 1080p):




Du flou, du ciel cramé, des textures 640*480, c'est magnifique.

Bref, passé les graphismes, le mode Carrière se termine en 3 heures en mode facile, et on enchaîne une dizaine de missions à bord de différents appareils: chasseur, bombardier, lanceur de torpilles.
Le gameplay est clairement arcade, mais ça se laisse jouer. Chaque mission comporte des objectifs à enchaîner comme tuer X appareils, détruire tel truc au sol, protéger un bombardier allier, atterrir, torpiller des bateaux, etc...
On fait un peu de tout, c'est plutôt sympa. Par contre sur certaines missions j'ai eu du mal même en facile, j'imagine pas comment le finir dans les autres modes de difficulté !
La maniabilité de l'avion au joystick est très bonne, sauf quand on doit prendre le poste du mitrailleur arrière d'un bombardier, où le gauche/droite est géré par l'inclinaison du manche et non la rotation, un peu bizarre.

En résumé, un bon jeu pop-corn, je me suis globalement bien amusé.

----------


## schouffy

Je trouve ça plutôt joli.

----------


## kashmiir

*Reigns : Her Majesty*
J'ai bien aimé ce jeu, car il fait son office : il vide la tête, sans trop la prendre.
Au départ, j'ai été déboussolé dans les choix à prendre, mais au bout de quelques (non, plusieurs) morts stupides, j'ai commencé à saisir certaines subtilités.

Au passage, merci le net pour m'avoir solutionné 2-3 trucs.

*Tacoma*
Je ne sais pas si je pourrai qualifier cette expérience vidéoludique, de jeu... car il n'y a pas vraiment d'énigmes, d'actions, de choix..... Bref, on se laisse porter par l'histoire, tel un spectateur, ou lecteur. (je viens d'apprendre le terme de "Walking Simulator"...même si là il y a des phases en apensanteur  ::):  )
C'est gentil, ça ne casse pas 3 pattes à un canard, mais j'ai passé un bon moment...trop court (3 heures, en prenant mon temps).

*Gorogoa*
J'ai bien aimé, malgré le fait que je ne sois pas du tout jeu à énigmes. Les dessins sont vraiment sympa, colorés et sans prétentions.
Le gameplay est sur le principe du jeu de taquin et certains problèmes sont plutôt.... capillo-tractés.
Mais il est vraiment trop court (1.5h)

----------


## Wulfstan

*Avernum : Escape from the Pit* 

Enfin ! Terminé après 90 heures de jeu, pfioouu. Revanche prise sur ce run de 70 heures fait il y a 6 ans et où je m'étais retrouvé bloqué parce que j'avais mal monté mon équipe.

Bon, ce vieil rpg de 1995 (remis au goût du jour en 2011) est perclus de défauts :

- Un système de compétences (force, dextérité, intelligence, endurance) mal foutu, en effet pour chaque classe il suffit de mettre tous ses points dans une seule d'entre elles (les points de vie montent assez bien d'eux-mêmes) pour être efficace, et c'est quasiment obligatoire si tu veux aller dans les difficultés supérieures
- Une des quatre classes est inutile (attaque à distance)
- Une gestion des déplacement horrible, qui te fait parfois redémarrer des combats parce que ton personnage est parti faire le tour du labyrinthe pour attaquer le mec en face de lui parce qu'il ne peut pas automatiquement passer à travers son coéquipier (ce qui peut être fait manuellement), ou qui t'empêche de passer dans ce couloir parce que le pnj chat prend toute la place et où il faut tourner en boucle dans la pièce avec ton groupe en attendant qu'il bouge de lui-même...
- Une gestion des dialogues plus que basique, avec des conclusions de quêtes très aléatoires. Parfois une option de dialogue apparaîtra dés le début pour valider la quête, parfois il faudra reprendre tout le dialogue qui l'avait initié ("Oui, alors faisons comme si je découvrais de nouveau l'existence de cette caverne et sa localisation alors que je viens de la retourner dans tous les sens") pour y avoir accès, et parfois aucune nouvelle option de dialogue n'apparaîtra, il faudra juste refaire tout le dialogue initial pour voir la quête validée dans les logs...
- Peut-être un peu trop de combats ? Pour ce run, j'ai plus de 4000 ennemis tués...
- Une UI peu pratique et un grand manque d'informations, comment suis-je censé d'avoir par moi-même qu'en m'entraînant en étant au max d'une compétence je peux dépasser ce max, mais si je m'entraîne avant d'être arrivé au max, je ne pourrai plus y allouer de points pour dépasser ce max comme la première option me le permet ? Ou cet inventaire spécial dans lequel sont déposés les objets de quête mais auquel tu ne peux accéder. Comment je suis censé savoir combien des 5 broches spéciales j'ai déjà ramassé ou si je dois repasser par ce dialogue d'apparence normale et dans lequel aucune nouvelle option d'apparaîtra mais qui me permettra d'obtenir une dague magique cette fois-ci parce que je viens de résoudre telle quête ?

Ce qui ne m'a pas empêché d'être happé par le monde d'Avernum et d'enchaîner des sessions des 7 ou 10 heures d'affilée parfois. On a envie d'explorer, les villes sont crédibles, l'histoire intéressante même si on ne peut pas vraiment influer dessus et le jeu relativement difficile (tu ne peux pas te permettre de faire n'importe quoi dans la construction de ton groupe et tu peux facilement te faire étaler en ne respectant pas un certain ordre de progression des zones, certaines quêtes données dés le départ ne peuvent être vaincues qu'au milieu ou vers la fin du jeu). 

Bref, Hawthorne et Grah-Hoth sont morts, je suis de nouveau à l'air libre, mais je ne compte pas faire les 5 (6) suites, l'investissement en temps est beaucoup trop conséquent à mon goût.  ::):

----------


## Jughurta

> Il se joue bien à la manette ? Steam me.. "met en garde" concernant la compatibilité des manettes.


Le Pad 360 est reconnu mais uniquement la croix directionnelle pour le déplacement, pas le stick.

----------


## KaiN34

> Le Pad 360 est reconnu mais uniquement la croix directionnelle pour le déplacement, pas le stick.


Alors ça c'est bizarre, avec mon pad bon marché la croix ET le stick fonctionnent.

----------


## Olima

Idem, le stick marche pour moi, mais il a fallu que j'aille choisir "joystick" dans les options, c'était pas automatique.
Sinon il y a bien quelques menus où j'ai été obligé de prendre la souris pour cliquer il me semble. A part ça, ça fonctionne nickel.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je trouve ça plutôt joli.


Wings of Prey de 2009 est carrément plus joli...

----------


## dstar

> *Avernum : Escape from the Pit* 
> Bon, ce vieil rpg de 1995 (remis au goût du jour en 2011) est perclus de défauts :


Mais u final, tu décris lequel ? Celui de 1995 ou celui de 2011 ?
Tous ces bugs sont-ils toujours présents dans la dernière version ?

----------


## rgk

Je viens de finir *Rusty Lake Hotel*, un point'n'click avec des puzzle de type Escape Room. Les puzzles sont logiques et intéressants, j'apprécie la petite touche sinistre. En revanche, il est possible de manquer des trucs et de ne plus pouvoir les récupérer si la scène est passée, et ça c'est super frustrant.

----------


## hisvin

> Mais u final, tu décris lequel ? Celui de 1995 ou celui de 2011 ?
> Tous ces bugs sont-ils toujours présents dans la dernière version ?


Ce ne sont pas des bugs.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Mais u final, tu décris lequel ? Celui de 1995 ou celui de 2011 ?
> Tous ces bugs sont-ils toujours présents dans la dernière version ?


La version de 2011 (parce que bonne chance pour arriver à faire tourner l'original sur un OS récent, et puis il s'appelait Exile : Escape from the Pit), et ce ne sont pas des bugs comme le précise hisvin, mais des défauts de vieux rpg que Spiderweb Software n'a pas jugé utile de mitiger. Et quand je vois des vidéos des remakes du 2 (2015) et 3 (2018), je me dis que ceux-ci y sont également présents.  ::P:

----------


## hisvin

Après il faut savoir que le mec est seul pour faire les jeux. Bon, il soustraite les graphismes et le son mais cela reste un travail colossal.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Après il faut savoir que le mec est seul pour faire les jeux. Bon, il soustraite les graphismes et le son mais cela reste un travail colossal.


Je ne savais pas. C'est Jeff Vogel ? Du coup, vu les ventes des remakes (qui s'adressent bien évidemment à un public de niche), je me demande s'il fait ça sur son temps libre en plus d'un autre job ou s'il arrive à en vivre.

----------


## hisvin

> Je ne savais pas. C'est Jeff Vogel ? Du coup, vu les ventes des remakes (qui s'adressent bien évidemment à un public de niche), je me demande s'il fait ça sur son temps libre en plus d'un autre job ou s'il arrive à en vivre.


Sans être affirmatif à 100%, il bosse exclusivement sur ses jeux avec sa femme plus la sous-traitance et, niveau ventes, il tournait grosso merdo à 30000 ventes par jeu en "longue traîne". 
C'était l'un des farouches défenseurs des jeux à 25 dollars avec une pléthore d'arguments et d'exemples qui, ma foi, sont robustes et semblent corrects à la vue du "génocide" chez les indés. 
Si tu as du temps, il a ou avait un blog ou il expliquait pas mal de choses. 
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.fr/

P.S:Je parle plus ou moins de l'époque antérieure à son passage sur Steam puis sur les autres plateformes qui l'ont contraint à baisser son froc niveau prix de ventes...Après je ne sais pas s'il s'y est retrouvé niveau vente et chiffre d'affaire mais il semble toujours en vie et travaille sur une nouvelle franchise.  :Bave:

----------


## Wulfstan

Merci pour les infos.  ::): 




> P.S:Je parle plus ou moins de l'époque antérieure à son passage sur Steam puis sur les autres plateformes qui l'ont contraint à baisser son froc niveau prix de ventes...Après je ne sais pas s'il s'y est retrouvé niveau vente et chiffre d'affaire mais il semble toujours en vie et travaille sur une nouvelle franchise.


Par contre ça fait quelques années qu'il doit avoir "baissé son froc" parce qu'en remontant mon historique d'achats Steam, j'ai acquis Avernum fin 2012 pour 5 euros.

----------


## hisvin

Comme quoi le temps passe vite et que ma tombe approche à grand pas.  :Cafe2:

----------


## FericJaggar

Après un break de quelques semaines, j'ai enfin terminé *Quantum Break* (offert par *Lambda19919*) de Remedy Studios.
Expérience fort agréable, mais le jeu a un peu le cul entre deux chaises :
- L'aspect narratif poussé d'Alan Wake mais sans l'histoire et l'ambiance passionnantes. On a un scénario de sf assez basique mais carré, avec quelques rebondissements mais peu de fantaisie. Les petits épisodes de série intercalés entre les actes sont corrects et étoffent l'histoire.
- Le shooter à la manière de Max Payne mais avec moins de dynamisme. Les pouvoirs sont amusants à tester et donnent du peps aux combats, mais les armes manquent clairement de patate. Aucun recul et une dispersion ridicule, on a l'impression de tirer avec un tuyau d'arrosage. On est loin du canon scié déchargé en pleine gueule ou des Uzis akimbo de Max Payne 1/2, malheureusement.

De manière générale, je dirais qu'on a un jeu correct, mais moins bon que ses prédécesseurs. A tester si vous aimez les jeux Remedy et les ambiances sf, mais n'espérez pas vous faire des nœuds au cerveau grâce au scénario.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Regions of Ruin*, petit jeu de rôle en monde assez ouvert avec des nains qui cassent des crânes et construisent une colonie.

Sympathique, ça se termine en une douzaine d'heures.

Le gameplay est très sommaire, il s'agit de se déplacer en 2D, sauter, bloquer et taper rien de plus. L'équilibrage est pas mal au début (on est forcé d'utiliser toutes les compétences) mais ça part rapidement en vrille avec du loot généreux, des compagnons et des stats qui se multiplie entre-elles à un point que j'ai rarement vu... la deuxième moitié de l'aventure est une promenade de santé même en mode "difficile".



L'argument du jeu c'est la récolte de ressources (peu chronophage, on peut envoyer des nains le faire pour soi) et le craft d'objets ou de bâtiments (de simples listes de courses). On améliore sa base et ses services au fil du jeu. C'est pas mal, simpliste mais ça fait le taff le temps que ça dure.

L'exploration est chouette, on découvre petit à petit la carte du monde et ses points d'intérêts (qui sont des petits tableaux avec une quête, un boss ou une énigme) en dépensant des ressources ou en discutant avec des PNJ.



Il y a tout une partie "traduction de runes anciennes" pour des énigmes que j'ai complétement loupé. J'ai fini le jeu en laissant des puzzles qu'on est sensé résoudre en traduisant littéralement des runes qui font des phrases à déchiffrer. J'ai pas compris comment il fallait les apprendre  ::ninja:: 

C'est correct pour quelqu'un qui chercher un... "mini" RPG openworld sans prétention. Pas désagréable.

----------


## SDiscount

> Le 2 c'est le 1 sans l'effet de "surprise" mais avec de nouveaux gadgets/armes et plus de séquences où les mettre à profit (notamment lors des défenses des Little Sisters, quand il faut poser des pièges un peu partout).
> Et une fin qui ne traîne pas en longueur (pour le coup c'est plutôt le début  ).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon si t'aimes l'ambiance Bioshock, tu peux tenter Infinite, bien plus nerveux globalement,. Par contre un perd un peu  sur l'ouverture des niveaux (on a plutôt du niveau linéaire découpé en "grosses" arènes exploratoires que des niveaux ouverts d'un seul tenant).
> Même Sylvine à l'époque trouvait les gunfights "corrects" .  
> Et les environnements  Elisabeth  Les pouvoirs  les rails  L'histoire


Alors, je m'étais promis de faire la trilogie et j'ai terminé hier. Et... Infinite est une tuerie. 

J'ai adoré les animations et le côté vivant d'Elizabeth, les panoramas quand tu changes de zone, le gameplay effectivement bien plus intéressant, le rythme. Et à peu près tout en fait.
Donc oui, s'il ne devait en rester qu'un, ce serait celui-là sans hésiter.

Concernant Bioshock 2 : bah, rien en fait...  ::ninja:: 
Bon, allez, c'est distrayant mais ça n'apporte pas grand chose de nouveau. Gameplay un peu au dessus du premier, mais scénar et narration bien en dessous.

----------


## Zerger

*Heroine Quest* avec la Guerrière

Très bon P'n'C avec une pointe de RPG (il faut gérer sa faim/fatigue, les compétences s'améliorent en les utilisant, des combats) sur fond de mythologie nordique, je relancerai surement un autre run à l'occasion avec la magicienne ou la voleuse, apparemment cela change pas mal la résolution des énigmes.
Le jeu vaut le coup, surtout qu'il est gratuit, les énigmes sont plutôt logiques, il y a une tonne de trucs à découvrir, l'ambiance est très sympa et puis, il y a l’écureuil de la mort quoi !

----------


## Momock

@Zerger: t'as réussi à tirer l'épée de l'arbre avec la guerrière? (j'en doute lors d'un premier run vu qu'il faut avoir de l'honneur à fond et que c'est une stat invisible, mais on ne sait jamais).

----------


## parpaingue

Je l'avais trouvé sympa également celui-là, mais avec tout de même un gros creux à l'acte 3 où l'on ne sait plus trop quoi faire et on se retrouve à faire masse d'aller-retours pénibles (fait en guerrière aussi).

----------


## Zerger

Non l'épée pas réussie. En fait, j'avais déjà joué y'a quelque années (surement après que tu ais fait ton retour sur le jeu), j'avais laissé tomber vers la fin, mais bizarrement j'avais réussi plus d'énigmes que sur ce dernier run  ::P:  Impossible de me souvenir de ce que j'avais fait la première fois. Du coup, là j'ai maté la soluce pour le tir à l'arc, alors que je me souviens avoir réussi l'épreuve la première fois

----------


## Supergounou

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* (2017), merci madgicsysteme  :;): 



Aventures dérangeantes.

Bilan globalement positif, mais mitigé.

D'une part, on a un jeu très réussi, qui traite intelligemment des troubles psychologiques que sont la schizophrénie et la psychose, par son histoire, sa narration, sa bande sonore et son visuel. Techniquement c'est un excellent travail (bravo au jeu d'acteurs), beaucoup d'efforts ont été faits afin que le joueur ressente un peu la même chose qu'une personne subissant des pertes de contact avec la réalité. Le scénar' tient la route, la première partie est excellente (la suite un peu plus grossière), le jeu est stressant, glauque, oppressant, il met mal à l'aise et montre des choses vraiment horribles (ma pauvre petite sensibilité a pris cher ^^). Un quasi sans faute.

Mais d'autre part, on se retrouve avec un jeu pauvre au niveau gameplay, qui alterne courses dans des couloirs, combats simplistes et énigmes bêbêtes redondantes. D'accord, contrôler le personnage renforce l'ambiance et appuie cette impression de vivre soi-même une expérience de psychose, mais bon, j'attends autre chose lorsque je saisi mon clavier et ma souris.

Une expérience forte intéressante, que je recommande tout de même à tous ceux qui n'ont pas froid aux yeux (n'oubliez pas de coucher vos enfants auparavant), mais légèrement gâchée par ce gameplay trop en demi-teinte. 8h30 pour le finir en prenant bien le temps de tout fouiller.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé pour la seconde fois *Life is Strange*. De l'émotion dans chaque épisode et une fin poignante. Une réussite pour ceux qui s'intéressent aux histoires et aux personnages et qui peuvent accepter du coup un gameplay un peu plus simplifié.

----------


## CptProut

Enfin fini *nier:automata* Fin A B C D & E. une petite trentaine d'heure pour atteindre la fin E.

Bordel que ce fut long et laborieux, du coup on va diviser par Fin sans spoiler:

Fin A: Un jeu d'action honnête qui semble cacher un sous texte mais les combat ultra répétitif avec un bestiaire limité fait qu'on a du mal a s'engagé dans les personnages vu qu'on va juste taper du streumon en boucle.


Spoiler Alert! 



Fin B : C'est le même putain de jeu  :Vibre: , à par 2-3 variation on se retape exactement le même truc avec le mini jeu du hacking qui tourne en rond très rapidement.

Fin C & D : Enfin il se passe quelque chose  ::):  le début de chapitre est intéressant, le milieux avec les 3 collecteur donne envie de se tirer une balle mais la conclusion est vraiment sympa  ::): 

Fin E : Elle aurait aussi bien fonctionné sur un jeux indé qui aurait tenu que ce concept de bout en bout, donc oui un poil d’émotion mais pas besoin de 30h de build up pour en arriver la.




Bref le jeux est sympa sans plus, les musique sont très belle mais ça ne compense pas la répétitivité du jeu. Le scénario est cousu de fil blanc et le gameplay s'accorde mal au propos apporté par le jeux. Je parle pas du système de sauvegarde qui m'a fait ragequit 2-3 fois.

----------


## KaiN34

Un weeb comme toi qui n'a pas kiffé Nier Automata ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Un weeb comme toi qui n'a pas kiffé Nier Automata ?


Le jeux a la subtilité d'un parpaing sur la tarte au fraise de la réalité, le jeux passe après undertale ou même doki doki literature club voir soyons fou spec ops the line (des jeux qui propose des format extra diégétique* avant des les rendre intra diegetique*).


Mais rassure toi j'avais eu la meme sensation sur le premier nier  ::ninja:: 

_Note du traducteur : Le joueur passe du statut de joueur a celui d'entité comprise dans la diégèse du jeu._

----------


## Bobbin

> Enfin fini *nier:automata* Fin A B C D & E. une petite trentaine d'heure pour atteindre la fin E.
> 
> Bordel que ce fut long et laborieux


Haha, j'envie ton courage :D
Sinon je suis d'accord avec tout ce que t'as dit.

----------


## dstar

> Fini *Regions of Ruin*, petit jeu de rôle en monde assez ouvert avec des nains qui cassent des crânes et construisent une colonie.
> 
> Sympathique, ça se termine en une douzaine d'heures.
> 
> Le gameplay est très sommaire, il s'agit de se déplacer en 2D, sauter, bloquer et taper rien de plus. L'équilibrage est pas mal au début (on est forcé d'utiliser toutes les compétences) mais ça part rapidement en vrille avec du loot généreux, des compagnons et des stats qui se multiplie entre-elles à un point que j'ai rarement vu... la deuxième moitié de l'aventure est une promenade de santé même en mode "difficile".
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/01/ea9d...761ff3eef5.jpg
> 
> L'argument du jeu c'est la récolte de ressources (peu chronophage, on peut envoyer des nains le faire pour soi) et le craft d'objets ou de bâtiments (de simples listes de courses). On améliore sa base et ses services au fil du jeu. C'est pas mal, simpliste mais ça fait le taff le temps que ça dure.
> ...


Sympa ce retour, ils ont prévu d'améliorer ou d'étendre le jeu, ou ça va en rester là ?

----------


## Euklif

> Terminé pour la seconde fois *Life is Strange*. De l'émotion dans chaque épisode et une fin poignante. Une réussite pour ceux qui s'intéressent aux histoires et aux personnages et qui peuvent accepter du coup un gameplay un peu plus simplifié.


J'en pense presque pareil. Et du coup, j'en profite : t'as tenté le «before the storm»? Si oui, ton avis serait fortement apprécié (qualitance, durance, tout ça tout ça  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'en pense presque pareil. Et du coup, j'en profite : t'as tenté le «before the storm»? Si oui, ton avis serait fortement apprécié (qualitance, durance, tout ça tout ça ).


Désolé, la boite est sur l'étagère et je l'ai activé sur Steam, mais je fais un petite pause avant de lancer Before the Storm.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'en pense presque pareil. Et du coup, j'en profite : t'as tenté le «before the storm»? Si oui, ton avis serait fortement apprécié (qualitance, durance, tout ça tout ça ).


Bientôt, bientôt...

----------


## Kaelis

> Sympa ce retour, ils ont prévu d'améliorer ou d'étendre le jeu, ou ça va en rester là ?


Aucune idée ! Il y a avait assez à faire jusqu'à me lasser perso j'en demande pas plus.

----------


## dieuvomi

*Star Wars Episode 1 Racer.* Bon ben c'était sympa, les circuits sont un peu dingues mais répétitifs, y'a des masses de bonhommes à débloquer, la progression des pods est pas déconnante. Bon par contre je l'ai fini en 2h30... Alors certes je l'avais pourri quand il était sorti, donc je me rappelais vaguement des circuits et il me restait étrangement des réflexes mais quand même c'est vachement court.

----------


## Zerger

*Rusty Lake Hotel*, assez déçu au final. 
Je m'attendais à quelquechose de plus conséquent et de plus complexe.
Et l'impossibilité de rejouer les chapitres m'a découragé de récupérer toutes les étoiles.

----------


## FrousT

Fini *FF XV Windobe Edition*

A l'inverse de Nier Automata on a un grand open world vivant avec plein de quêtes (sans aucun fucking intérêt) à faire  ::lol:: 
Il y a du bon et du moins bon du coup c'est chiant à classer je vais faire en vrac :



Spoiler Alert! 


Les plus :
+ Environnements (météo, nuit/jour) bien intégré aux mondes
+ Mondes intéressant à découvrir
+ Monstres bien intégré aux mondes (selon environnements)
+ Combats ( Armes/Magie) intéréssants
+ Voyage rapide
+ Partie final super classe (cinématique/Combat/invocation)

Les moins : 
- Histoires classiquement bof/nul
-  Quêtes Fedex (oué comme dans tout JRPG)
- Relation entre les personnages à gerber tellement c'est nul
- Doublage à gerber tellement c'est mauvais/niais
- Équilibrage péter (comme souvent dans les FF) devenir tout puissant au bout de 15h de jeu, Magie totalement fumé...





Au final j'ai passé un bon moment malgré quelques passages chiant de quêtes secondaire longues comme la mort ou de soucis de sauvegarde... Version PC pas tout à fait optimiser mais correct avec un petit coup de reshade pour virer le flou console horrible...

FF 15/35

----------


## FrousT

*The Turing Test*

Bon Portal-like, le problème c'est qu'il réinvente rien, c'est ultra classique (pour ceux qui ont fait les derniers puzzle game de ces dernières années). Mais ça fonctionne bien, ça s'inspire de Portal et de Talos, mais c'est sorti bien après du coup c'est un peu décevant (et parfois trop simple je pense pas avoir bloquer sur un puzzle une seul fois...)

Mais si vous aimez les puzzle game et que vous avez fait tout les autres, il se fait sans problème. (Par contre ça me soûle les puzzle game pseudo serious... Je préfère quand même la déconne à la Portal plutôt que de la pseudo philosophie mange bite... Mais ça c'est mon avis perso)

----------


## Zerger

*Rusty Lake Roots
*
Des énigmes toujours aussi simples mais plus nombreuses. Le point fort de ce jeu, c'est son ambiance glauqe et l'histoire morbide qui y est racontée

----------


## Sariyah

*Pillars of Eternity*

... Avec 3 trains de retard comme d'habitude.  ::P:  En 2015 j'avais commencé une partie et joué environ 30-50h je dirais. J'étais en difficile et le temps passé en micro-gestion lors des combats (quand même nombreux) m'avait lassé et j'avais abandonné. Un mal pour un bien puisque je viens de le reprendre en recommençant une partie en mode normale. Résultat : 208 heures de jeu.  ::ninja::  Les 2 dlc que j'ai beaucoup aimés sont terminés. Les dragons tués etc etc.

Mon seul regret c'est de ne pas avoir su faire varier mon équipe. Je suis resté tout le long avec Eder, Kana, Aloth, Demone de Caroc, Mère en deuil et moi en prêtre. J'aurais bien aimé jouer un peu plus le druide, la barbare ou encore le moine qui avait l'air cool au final. Je me vois pas refaire un second run alors tant pis ! 

Maintenant place à Subnautica que je viens d'acheter. Pour une fois je n'ai pas résisté à la hype !  PoE 2 ce sera pour la fin de l'année par contre.. Une fois les 3 dlc sortis et les nombreux patchs à venir.  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Pillars puis Subnautica, tu n'as pas fini d'etre émerveillé  ::P:

----------


## Argelle

Sariyah, qu'est ce qui a changé ? Patch du jeu qui a changé les combats ? Tu as trouvé un truc pour pas micro gerer ? Tu es passé outre ?
(signé : un canard qui a fait un run de 40h il y a longtemps aussi, mais jamais repris)

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé *Super Mario Odyssey*

Mouais, bof.

En fait, j'ai beaucoup aimé tout les trucs qu'on peut faire avec Cappy, c'est un plaisir à utiliser pour trouver de nouveau chemin, en contourner d'autre... mais alors le reste...

Déjà le jeu n'est pas gratifiant, on récupère des lunes tout les 5 mètres et même les plus "compliqués" sont assez simple à avoir et j'ai donc rapidement décidé d'abandonner la collecte de toute les lunes pour juste me concentrer sur le nécessaire. Mon autre problème avec le jeu concerne les niveaux, le fait qu'il n'y ai pas de cohérence entre les différents mondes ne me dérangent pas mais les fautes de goûts, si. Le monde de la cuisine est le meilleur exemple, qui a pu avoir une idée pareille ? Tout est dégueulasse là dedans, du level design jusqu'au couleur. Sérieusement, ça aurait dû s'appeler le monde du vomi.

Bref, au final j'ai fait un peu le jeu en mode automatique et les rares moments où je me suis vraiment amusé, c'est quand j'essayais de reproduire le speedrun de mistermv  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai terminé *Super Mario Odyssey*
> 
> Le monde de la cuisine est le meilleur exemple, qui a pu avoir une idée pareille ? Tout est dégueulasse là dedans, du level design jusqu'au couleur. Sérieusement, ça aurait dû s'appeler le monde du vomi.


té plu mon namoureux !




Allez viens, on est bien :

----------


## SuicideSnake

> té plu mon namoureux !
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOwkDFwUMAUkMG6.jpg
> 
> 
> Allez viens, on est bien : 
> 
> https://thumb.ibb.co/mdfEB7/image.png https://thumb.ibb.co/mLiO4S/image.png


Ca fait tellement mal aux yeux  :Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

> Ca fait tellement mal aux yeux


C'est ça qui est bon !!!  ::ninja:: 
J'aime beaucoup cette sensation qui te pénètre de part en part, où chaque mouvement de caméra est douloureux, mais de façon différente.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> C'est ça qui est bon !!! 
> J'aime beaucoup cette sensation qui te pénètre de part en part, où chaque mouvement de caméra est douloureux, mais de façon différente.


"J'en arriverais peut-être à sortir des trucs du genre : "J'ai été vilain" ou "Punis-moi"."

Cette quote n'aura jamais été aussi vrai.

----------


## Haelnak

> "J'en arriverais peut-être à sortir des trucs du genre : "J'ai été vilain" ou "Punis-moi"."
> 
> Cette quote n'aura jamais été aussi vrai.


Hého, tu parles de couleurs qui arrachent les yeux et je me rends compte que tu es dans la #teamGwak... C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité.

----------


## Sariyah

> Sariyah, qu'est ce qui a changé ? Patch du jeu qui a changé les combats ? Tu as trouvé un truc pour pas micro gerer ? Tu es passé outre ?
> (signé : un canard qui a fait un run de 40h il y a longtemps aussi, mais jamais repris)


La gros changement c'est surtout que je suis passé du niveau de difficulté difficile à normale. Les combats sont moins long du coup tout simplement et au final n'en sont pas moins bons. La durée de vie est suffisante en mode normale je trouve.  :;):  Pour le reste ça datait tellement que j'ai pas tout en tête niveau améliorations. Après The White March n'était pas sortie lors de ma première partie et ça complète très bien le jeu. Sans je serais surement resté sur ma faim et ce serait clairement dommage de passer à côté. Bref je regrette pas ma partie, surtout avec le 2 qui arrive.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Hého, tu parles de couleurs qui arrachent les yeux et je me rends compte que tu es dans la #teamGwak... C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité.


Ah mais la team gwak, c'est la vie.

----------


## Euklif

Faudrait surtout la renommer en teamcuisine. Ou teamvomi donc  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Lambda19919

*TitanFall 2* (solo) via l'abonnement Origin Access.

Je n'en attendais rien du tout et j'ai été agréablement surpris.

Pour les positifs:

+ C'est joli
+ C'est fluide
+ Une liberté de mouvement assez incroyable pour le pilote (double jump, wall running, invisibilité)
+ Une bonne sensation de puissance pour le robot
+ Des niveaux avec une identité (Le voyage dans le temps <3 )
+ Les répliques entre le pilote et robot sont drôles

Pour les négatifs:

- Le scénario / personnages : vraiment rien de remarquable à ce niveau là
- C'est court (5 h) Après pas sûr que ça aurait tenu sur une durée + longue.
- La BO ne m'a pas marqué du tout pendant le jeu (et j'ai coupé le son pendant les crédits)
- Ces sa******** de robots explosifs qui nous suivent tout le jeux  :Boom: 

Je n'ai pas du tout touché au multi et je ne compte pas le faire, donc pas d'avis sur ce côté là.

Bref, si vous prenez l'Origin Access a un moment donné, donnez lui sa chance.  ::):

----------


## Gloppy

Merci pour ton retour sur *Titanfall 2*, du coup je me garde l'idée d'y jouer dans un coin de ma tête...

----------


## Zodex

Oui, moi aussi ça fait un moment que je veux faire sa campagne solo à celui-là !

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Prey*.
Ca a commencé très bon, mais au final je suis bien plus mitigé.
Y a plein de trucs très bons mais aussi pour moi de gros défauts qui cassent méchamment l'immersion.
J'ai trouvé l'équilibrage complètement aux fraises (commencé en hard, passé en normal vers l'Arboretum mais j'ai franchement pas eu l'impression que ça changeait grand chose), avec notamment des ennemis très souvent gros sacs à PV, pénibles parce qu'ils se téléportent partout et le jeu a de gros défauts de lisibilité (effets pyrotechniques + coral sur la seconde moitié).
Déçu aussi par le système de compétences qui correspondent en fait à des "clés" permettant d'ouvrir certains lieux et non pas une méthode globale de résolution de problèmes. Exemple parlant: on ne peut pas hacker les serrures à keycard.

Au final je retiens surtout deux très gros points noirs.
Premièrement le respawn démentiel qui rend tout backtacking extrêmement pénible.
Deuxièmement, le jeu est trop long et y a juste trop de contenu secondaire. Le contenu secondaire force en permanence à du backtracking. Doublé avec le respawn sauvage ça devient pénible, j'ai lâché l'affaire au milieu.
J'ai aussi trouvé que le jeu partait méchamment en couille à partir du Deep Storage, l'ambiance change et tombe à plat, y a des revirements scénaristiques débiles, le jeu devient une longue fetch quest pénible avec des objectifs pas clairs et totalement artificiels. Des résolutions uniques de problèmes (j'ai tourné en rond plusieurs fois à la recherche de l'objet clé sans indication) et en bonus ça respawne encore plus.
Sur la fin j'ai saturé, je courais d'objectif en objectif comme un dératé en utilisant les portes avec loading pour échapper aux ennemis. Donc logiquement 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai tout fait péter 

 non mais.

tl;dr: Première moitié/deux tiers très bons après ça part en couille et ça gave.

----------


## s3rgei

J'ai eu le même sentiment sur Prey, émerveillement et fun les 10 premières heures, puis le spawning sauvage et le changement de ton de l'intrigue m'ont fait décroché. Dommage. J'ai aussi trouvé avec du recul que le jeu manquait d'identité à trop vouloir singer System Shock et Bioshock (au point de donner un côté prévisible/attendu et déjà fait à la progression).

----------


## dglacet

*Dying Light*

Le jeu en soit est sympa, le principe du parkour est quand même bien pensé, il m'est même arrivé de ressentir comme une impression de vertige sur certaines phases en hauteur.
J'ai bien accroché pour les 3/4 du jeu, sans trop voire le temps passer, on sent bien la progression du bonhomme (les Z sont longs à buter au début, au fur et à mesure il deviennent juste de légers obstacles, dans tout les cas y a quasiment toujours moyen de contourner.). Par contre le dernier quart a été laborieux, j'irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'était une purge pour moi mais bon.
Quant au scénario, ça se laisser suivre, rien de transcendant, ni de mauvais. 
Au final, plutôt un bon jeu pour moi.
Me reste à faire le DLC qui est sympa paraît-il, mais je vais le mettre de côté pour le faire plus tard histoire de pas m’écœurer trop vite du jeu.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Day of the Tentacle (7h, donc 6h30 de jeu si on compte le temps passé dans les menus et autres).

Pas du tout amateur de point'n click à la base -bien que j'ai joué un peu à Monkey Island, Sam & Max et qq autres à l'époque- j'ai passé un bon moment...grâce à la consultation d'une soluce de temps à autre. 
C'était assez fun, j'aime bien l'humour absurde, et malgré quelques actions à effectuer bien corsées (j'aurais pu bloquer des heures sur qq-unes), le jeu m'a quand même semblé moins tordu qu'un Grim Fandango, par exemple.

Moi qui peste souvent contre les ressorties de jeux (souvent sur émulateur, la plupart du temps, tel quel, ou avec aucune révision intéressante), celui-ci est un remake plutôt "utile". On peut switcher à tout moment entre le remake et l'original en appuyant sur F1 pour s'en rendre compte. Graphismes lissés mais avec une bonne dose de détail ajouté au passage (lissés, oui, mais pas que, très loin de là), affichage revu pour le 16/9 (pareil pour le framerate, c'est un détail mais le scrolling était saccadé sur ces jeux), simplification des actions contextuelles, même si le jeu n'était pas idiot à l'origine et relativement tolérant (par exemple on pouvait utiliser un "use" au lieu d'un "pull" ou "push", on dirait que le jeu s'en contentait).

Je me risquerai peut-être à essayer d'autres point'n click à l'occasion (peut-être hein...).

----------


## dieuvomi

> Je me risquerai peut-être à essayer d'autres point'n click à l'occasion (peut-être hein...).


Si jamais t'es chaud, t'as les deux premiers Monkey Island qui ont reçu le même traitement (même si j'ai pas du tout aimé les graphismes refaits, mais c'est perso), ça peut toujours valoir le coup. Et pareil c'est absurde mais pas non plus abusé, si t'y as joué à l'époque tu risques de pas trop tourner en rond.

----------


## Hyeud

Le premier Broken Sword et The longest journey sont excellents, mais pas dans la même veine.

----------


## Kaede

Je pensais avoir les remaster des deux premiers MI (sur Steam) mais en fait non. Enfin j'ai pas mal de point'n click dans mon backlog, notamment Technobabylon.
Quand tu parles du premier Broken Sword, Hyeud, ça inclut les remakes ("Broken Sword 1 - Shadow of the Templars: Director's Cut) ? Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'ils valent.
edit : merci pour vos infos détaillées !  :;): 

--

Fini Doki Doki Litterature Club, visual novel bizarroïde (4h de jeu au compteur).
L'acte 1, le plus long (j'ai du mettre près de 3h à le boucler alors que je prenais pas vraiment mon temps, j'ai crû m'être fait "avoir" une fois de plus rapport aux infos sur HLTB, il n'en était rien, les actes suivants sont de plus en plus courts), est aussi le plus normal, du moins jusqu'à sa fin. Après ça part en vrille en 

Spoiler Alert! 


cassant le 4eme mur

 fréquemment, mais il faut reconnaître que c'est plutôt bien fait dans le 

Spoiler Alert! 


genre glitch

, _beaucoup_ mieux que dans Pony Island à mon goût. J'ai pas spécialement accroché aux éléments d'

Spoiler Alert! 


horreur

, juste été un peu blasé lorsque le jeu dérape vraiment. C'est plutôt bien vu n'empêche, dans la mesure où dans ce genre de jeu tout est normalement fait pour qu'on 

Spoiler Alert! 


s'attache aux personnages

.
Le seul truc qui m'a agacé dans le jeu, ce sont les musiques. Il y en a de correctes, mais elles sont trop courtes et répétitives comparé au format du jeu, je dirais.

Pour un non-amateur du genre comme moi, c'est une expérience amusante (façon de parler...) et plus originale que prévu. Les fans, eux, s'amuseront sûrement à tester les différentes fins et trouver des trucs cachés.
A noter que le jeu est gratuit mais au vu de sa qualité (c'est pas vraiment le même genre, mais je trouve que ç'a au moins d'intêret, sinon plus, que Pony Island), il n'y aurait pas eu de honte à le vendre.

----------


## Supergounou

> Quand tu palres du premier Broken Sword Hyeud, ça inclut les remakes ("Broken Sword 1 - Shadow of the Templars: Director's Cut) ? Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'ils valent.


Oui, le 1 c'est celui-ci, le 2 c'est "the Smoking Mirror Remastered". Les autres sont clairement dispensables, sauf peut-être le 5, et encore.

Les versions récentes du 1&2 n'apportent pas grand chose en plus, juste le système pour voir les objets actifs en appuyant sur la barre d'espace, et un petit peu d'histoire en plus (mais inutile). Dans le 1, il y a aussi trois ou quatre puzzle purs en plus, des trucs merdique qui servent clairement à rien et qui sont assez pénibles. De mémoire tu peux les zapper par contre.

----------


## Baynie

> Oui, le 1 c'est celui-ci, le 2 c'est "the Smoking Mirror Remastered". Les autres sont clairement dispensables, sauf peut-être le 5, et encore.
> 
> Les versions récentes du 1&2 n'apportent pas grand chose en plus, juste le système pour voir les objets actifs en appuyant sur la barre d'espace, et un petit peu d'histoire en plus (mais inutile). Dans le 1, il y a aussi trois ou quatre puzzle purs en plus, des trucs merdique qui servent clairement à rien et qui sont assez pénibles. De mémoire tu peux les zapper par contre.


Les broken Sword remastered sont horribles parce qu'ils ont doublé que les dialogues qui rajoutent les bout d'histoire en plus. Mais parfois c'est une phrase au milieu d'un dialogue existant. Et la qualité audio a changé en 15 ans, donc la différence saute aux oreilles. Limite joue à la version normale offerte en bonus avec gog

----------


## Kyotenshi

Terminé *God of War* hier soir. Le jeu m'a mis quelques gifles. Une petite gifle technique pour commencer, même si y a des ratés (bon dieu cette eau... ça semble être une tare dans les grosses productions Sony, entre Horizon et God of War...), ça reste très propre, et la D.A. est magistrale (en 4K/HDR en mode résolution, c'est un vrai plaisir pour les yeux).

J'ai beaucoup aimé le Kratos changé, qui gagne en sagesse, et son évolution au cours de l'aventure m'a bien plu également. Pour le gosse, c'est un peu plus mitigé, y avait des phases où je le trouvais attachiant (  ::ninja::  ), et d'autres où le pain dans la tronche me semblait plus que nécessaire 

Spoiler Alert! 


Les deux heures qui suivent la révélation de Kratos concernant sa nature et celle d'Atreus

.... Après, je ne suis pas parent, et j'ai horreur des enfants. Je m'étonne déjà d'avoir réussi à terminer l'aventure principal alors qu'un gamin est présent.

Côté gameplay, étonné, mais surpris... C'est particulier d'incarner un Dieu et de se faire péter par le premier pack de monstres venu  ::unsure:: . Le côté light-RPG est plutôt bien intégré je trouve, et quand on commence à se lasser.. le jeu se renouvelle en amenant une nouvelle compétence à l'un des personnages. 

Côté scénario, y a des hauts et des bas, j'ai suivi ça avec intérêt quand même, mais y a des personnages sans intérêts. Et le combat final est super décevant 

Spoiler Alert! 


, surtout quand on rencontre Baldur à nouveau... le premier combat est d'anthologie selon moi... Mais le deuxième, à part la phase finale, c'est vraiment moyen



Au final, j'ai mis 20-25h pour boucler l'aventure principal, j'y retournerai volontiers pour le poncer à 100%, y a encore quelques défis et quêtes secondaires qui m'intéresse. C'est rare qu'un AAA me happe autant. D'habitude, me faut quelques mois, si ce n'est des années, pour terminer une grosse production  ::P: 

Sur ce, je m'en vais attaquer *Bioshock Remastered*, sinon l'event backlog va être un échec pour moi.

----------


## comodorecass

Y'a des moments qui m'ont vraiment marqué dans New Vegas un (très) grand jeu.

----------


## Nephizz

> Fini Day of the Tentacle (7h, donc 6h30 de jeu si on compte le temps passé dans les menus et autres).
> 
> Pas du tout amateur de point'n click à la base -bien que j'ai joué un peu à Monkey Island, Sam & Max et qq autres à l'époque- j'ai passé un bon moment...grâce à la consultation d'une soluce de temps à autre. 
> C'était assez fun, j'aime bien l'humour absurde, et malgré quelques actions à effectuer bien corsées (j'aurais pu bloquer des heures sur qq-unes), le jeu m'a quand même semblé moins tordu qu'un Grim Fandango, par exemple.
> 
> Moi qui peste souvent contre les ressorties de jeux (souvent sur émulateur, la plupart du temps, tel quel, ou avec aucune révision intéressante), celui-ci est un remake plutôt "utile". On peut switcher à tout moment entre le remake et l'original en appuyant sur F1 pour s'en rendre compte. Graphismes lissés mais avec une bonne dose de détail ajouté au passage (lissés, oui, mais pas que, très loin de là), affichage revu pour le 16/9 (pareil pour le framerate, c'est un détail mais le scrolling était saccadé sur ces jeux), simplification des actions contextuelles, même si le jeu n'était pas idiot à l'origine et relativement tolérant (par exemple on pouvait utiliser un "use" au lieu d'un "pull" ou "push", on dirait que le jeu s'en contentait).
> 
> Je me risquerai peut-être à essayer d'autres point'n click à l'occasion (peut-être hein...).


Tu as eu recours à une soluce ? Non parce que perso, les 6 heures que tu as mises pour terminer le jeu, c'est le temps au bout duquel j'ai renoncé parce que j'étais bloqué. Et je pense que j'étais encore loin de la fin... Dommage, le jeu était cool.  ::cry:: 

En fait les point & clic ça n'est pas pour moi je pense. Je fini toujours par coincer quelque part, et je n'aime pas utiliser des soluces, donc je ne les termine pas. 
Je crois que les seuls que j'ai fini c'est les deux premiers Samorost (parce que courts et faciles  ::P: ) et le premier Broken Sword.

#VisMaVieDeMouDuBulbe.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je fini toujours par coincer quelque part, et je n'aime pas utiliser des soluces


Pareil. Sauf que je cherche, et que je trouve  ::): 

Le truc c'est comme pour les jeux de réflexion purs, il ne faut pas s'acharner pendant des heures au moindre accros. Il faut quitter le jeu, prendre du recul, jouer à autre chose quelques minutes, voir reprendre le jeu le lendemain. Souvent on considère alors l'énigme sous un angle nouveau, et on fini par trouver. Quand je me lance dans un p'n'c, perso, j'ai toujours un jeu un peu moins cérébral en parallèle.

Alors du coup, c'est pas des jeux fait pour les tru3 g@mers, qui vont vouloir tout découvrir tout de suite et foncer jusqu'à la fin, et c'est pour ça que beaucoup de gens n'y jouent pas. C'est vraiment un genre posé, qu'on apprécie par petites bouchées en éviter l'overdose (ou la soluce!).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Pareil. Sauf que je cherche, et que je trouve 
> 
> Le truc c'est comme pour les jeux de réflexion purs, il ne faut pas s'acharner pendant des heures au moindre accros. Il faut quitter le jeu, prendre du recul, jouer à autre chose quelques minutes, voir reprendre le jeu le lendemain. Souvent on considère alors l'énigme sous un angle nouveau, et on fini par trouver. Quand je me lance dans un p'n'c, perso, j'ai toujours un jeu un peu moins cérébral en parallèle.
> 
> Alors du coup, c'est pas des jeux fait pour les tru3 g@mers, qui vont vouloir tout découvrir tout de suite et foncer jusqu'à la fin, et c'est pour ça que beaucoup de gens n'y jouent pas. C'est vraiment un genre posé, qu'on apprécie par petites bouchées en éviter l'overdose (ou la soluce!).


Le soucis potentiel de certains point'n click dont les lucasarts "délirants" ou par exemple les leisure suit larry, c'est que trouver les énigmes facilement demande un état d'esprit particulier et/ou bien connaître les licences imho. Perso j'ai toujours bien aimé (faut dire qu'à l'époque on les multipliait, avec les Monkey island, Zach McKraken, Space quest et consorts), mais je peux comprendre que certains joueurs manquant de patience puissent avoir l'impression de se faire troller par le jeu en y jouant maintenant.

----------


## KaiN34

Fini la run B de *Nier Automata*:

Je suis toujours sous le charme, alors c'est vrai qu'y a pas mal de répétition avec la run A, mais y a quand même assez de trucs différents (même si le hack c'est mouif) et si on a déjà pas mal fait de quêtes secondaires dans la run A il n'en reste plus tellement à faire dans la B.

En gros la run A m'a pris environ 20 heures et 10 heures pour la run B (je termine la run B avec 80% de quêtes validées). Le seul "gros" reproche que je ferai sur la Run B c'est qu'on ne peut plus dual-weapon ça limite quand même assez les enchaînements je trouve. Ah et j'ai toujours mes Pods au level 1 parce qu'il faut quelques ingrédients ultra rares alors que je croule sous tout le reste.  :tired: 

J'ai commencé un bout de la Run C et ça commence pas mal.  ::lol::

----------


## Momock

> on ne peut plus dual-weapon ça limite quand même assez les enchaînements je trouve. :


Pas tant que ça en fait, il y a un truc qui perment de mettre des coups qu'en théorie on ne pourrait donner qu'avec 2B (ça remonte à loin et je ne me souviens plus comment).

----------


## Kaede

Je déteste également utiliser des soluces (ou cheat code), mais je fais une exception pour les point'n click.
C'est tout à fait vrai, il faut laisser reposer, prendre son temps, etc. m'enfin, je n'ai pas la patience, d'ailleurs, rétrospectivement, il y a au moins 1 énigme 

Spoiler Alert! 


les spaghettis qui se ramollissent quand on les donne à Laverne ???

 que j'aurais été contraint de trouver quasiment par essai erreur.
Bref, tout ça pour "confirmer" que l'estimation de HLTB est complètement aux fraises, que les point'n click c'est pas pour moi mais que je me suis quand même plutôt amusé sur DOTT, ne serait-ce que pour l'univers du jeu, l'histoire, et ce que j'ai pu résoudre par moi-même  :;):

----------


## Catel

*The Body Changer*

Environ 10 heures de jeu en mode facile.
Je l'avais gagné grâce aux oeufs de Pâques de Ruvon.  ::lol:: 

C'est un jeu indé italien qui mélange énigmes à la Portal, combats à la Resident Evil et progression à la Zelda. On contrôle trois androïdes (plus des mannequins de temps à autre pour aider à résoudre certains puzzles) en passant de l'un à l'autre pour progresser à travers dix niveaux d'énigmes 3D à base d'interrupteurs et de plate-formes, et on débloque régulièrement des raccourcis pour progresser (je ne sais pas pourquoi certains l'appellent metroidvania, il n'y a aucun élément RPG et le backtracking ne sert qu'au collectible qui est facultatif).

Les plus :
-Les énigmes sont tout à fait classiques mais généralement bien conçues, assez variées, leur difficulté est globalement correcte et l'auteur sait les renouveler à peu près jusqu'au bout.
-Le level design est _vraiment excellent_. Tout est un peu entrecroisé, les personnages se croisent et se séparent au long des 10 niveaux pour s'entraider, les raccourcis sont très bien pensés.
-C'est plutôt propre. Je n'ai pas eu de gros bugs d'un bout à l'autre de l'histoire.
-Je l'ai fini juste à temps pour la sortie de Pillars 2.  :Cigare: 

Les moins :
-C'est hideux  ::ninja::  le dev essaie de créer un truc un peu SF mais l'ambiance est vraiment osef. Du coup il ne reste que les énigmes. C'est déjà pas mal mais voilà on est très loin de Portal.
-La partie combats en TPS contre des zombies et quelques monstres est assez chiante tant la maniabilité est raide. C'est pourquoi il ne faut pas hésiter à jouer en facile. On est censé être limité en munitions (d'où l'aspect Resident Evil) mais je doute que ça fasse vraiment peur au lieu d'être juste frustrant...
-Les persos sont trop lents ce qui rend les aller-retours rébarbatifs quand on cherche le bon chemin pour poursuivre l'aventure.
-Deux-trois énigmes sont vraiment pétées et mal conçues.
-Chargements exagérément longs.

Donc voilà dans l'ensemble y'a quand même du boulot de fait, je dirais 6/10 et si vous êtes en manque de jeu de puzzles après Talos Principle et que votre oeil est blindé n'hésitez pas à le jeter sur ce jeu ! (il y a une démo)

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Never Alone* et son DLC :
Très sympa (joué en solo, mais possibilité de coop). Le jeu mélange plate-forme/énigmes (gentils) et séquences culturelles sur le peuple des Inupiat (en Alaska). C'était très intéressant et j'ai vraiment passé un bon moment.
J'ai débloqué toutes les vidéos (il m'en manquait une) et terminé le DLC aussi (qui est bon aussi avec des modifications de gameplay).

----------


## Euklif

*Shu*, sur switch.
Un jeu de plateforme tout choupi, super facile à prendre en main : on court et on plane. Point. Ça varie un peu la formule quand on aide des personnages qui nous prêtent temporairement quelques capacités comme le double-saut ou la marche sur des étendues d'eau. Mais rien de notable. Le level design n'a également rien de particulier. On trace en ligne droite, avec quelques micros crochets pour récolter divers secrets (6 gamins et une caillasse qui débloque une image nul au bout de la troisième  :Cafe2: )
Par contre, sa petite singularité, c'est que parfois -et même souvent vers la fin- le jeu nous met sous pression. La musique change et une grosse bestiole croisée avec une tempête (oui oui) nous cours après. Et on dirait pas mais ce "petit" détail rend le jeu agréable à lui seul. C'est pas une tuerie mais ça passe le temps sans trop de déplaisir.

Un gros bémol cependant : la gestion des collisions est dégueulasse. Il n'est pas rare de voir notre perso s'arrêter net lorsqu'il "croise" une arrête ou un angle de plateforme/mur. C'est un coup à prendre mais je ne cache pas que j'ai failli arrêter au milieu à cause de ça...

----------


## Canard WC

> Fini Day of the Tentacle (7h, donc 6h30 de jeu si on compte le temps passé dans les menus et autres).
> blablabla ...
> 
> Je me risquerai peut-être à essayer d'autres point'n click à l'occasion (peut-être hein...).


As tu fait Maniac Mansion qui est jouable sur un PC dans la chambre d'un des mecs zarbis du jeu me semble t'il ?
 :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Non c'est à la cave il me semble y'a une borne d'arcade et tu peux y jouer, je me suis fait baiser à l'époque quand j'ai lancé DOTT et j'ai jamais trouvé comment sortir du jeu, du coup fallait finir Maniac Mansion pour continuer. Mais vu les commandes et les énigmes incroyablement tordues je ne le recommanderais à personne, dommage y'avait un super concept à choisir 3 persos sur les 6 ou 8 dispos, me souvient plus, et suivant qui tu choisissais ça pouvait être encore plus dur.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je conseillerais pas vraiment Maniac Mansion a quelqu'un qui est pas sur d'essayer d'autres point n' click. C'est visuellement très oldschool et il a son lot d’énigmes tordues.




> (...) Mais vu les commandes et les énigmes incroyablement tordues je ne le recommanderais à personne, dommage y'avait un super concept à choisir 3 persos sur les 6 ou 8 dispos, me souvient plus, et suivant qui tu choisissais ça pouvait être encore plus dur.


Voilà.
Après, si on est fan c'est quand même chouette donc je pourrais le recommander (mais pas à quelqu'un qui est pas hyper fan des point n' click).

----------


## A_l_u_c_a_r_d

2 pour le prix d'un :

D'abord *Rollers of the realm* (merci abzaarg et le topic des dons) : un flipper RPG ! concept étrange de prime abord mais ça fonctionne très bien, on se laisse prendre et ça change du tryhard sur pbfx3. 

Ensuite *Ruiner*, la très bonne surprise du dernier humble monthly. C'est nerveux, ambiance gyrophare et cyborg, bonne musique (visiblement pas au goût de tout le monde) et les "glory kills" façon doom 4  ::love::   .  Le jeu est court donc on a pas le temps de se lasser.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai terminé le nouveau *God of War*

Je trouve que c'est vraiment un tour de force d'avoir transformé une série crétine ( mais jouissive ) en a un truc avec pas mal de profondeur, de poésie et encore plus d'épique. Déjà, la mise en scène est exceptionnelle, cet espèce de long plan séquence est vraiment très immersif et le fait d'avoir rapproché la caméra du personnage permet de donner encore plus de poids aux choses qui nous entoure, on ressent plus l'échelle des décors et des monstres. Ca donne de nombreux moments à couper le souffle. L'autre point que j'ai vraiment aimé, c'est la sensation de progression et d'accomplissement. A la fin de l'histoire, j'avais vraiment l'impression d'avoir accompli quelque chose, d'avoir vécu l'aventure avec le personnage, d'être parti de tout en bas et d'en avoir chié ( j'ai joué en difficile et le début du jeu fait vraiment très mal à l'ego ), c'était extrêmement satisfaisant.

J'ai aussi beaucoup aimé l'évolution de Kratos et d'Artreus ( même si le passage 

Spoiler Alert! 


crise d'ado divine

 m'a donné envie de le jeter du haut d'une montagne ) et la galerie de personnage secondaire très attachant. Globalement, le jeu est plutôt bien écrit de toute façon, elle est au service d'une histoire relativement simple mais elle est juste.

L'exploration du monde est excellente, parce que c'est beau déjà ( techniquement et artistiquement ) mais aussi parce que y a pas mal de petits trucs à faire sans que ce soit bourré ras la gueule de connerie comme dans Assassin's Creed ou Horizon par exemple.

Et le maniement du personnage est super agréable, les combats sont vraiment excellent dès qu'on commence à débloquer quelques possibilités de combos, y a vraiment une sacrée fureur qui se dégage des affrontements, les effets sont super cool, ça répond très bien et y a pas besoin d'être ultra technique pour sortir des trucs efficaces.

Enfin, j'ai adoré la musique, Bear McReary est un génie

Dans les défauts, je citerais juste les combats de boss qui ne sont pas très variés au final mais la mise en scène desdits combats est tellement bonne que finalement, c'est un défaut plutôt mineur.

----------


## Minostel

Fini aussi *Doki doki litterature club*, je l'ai trouvé bien trop déséquilibré. Il faut faire trois parties pour finir le jeu. Première partie du jeu infiniment longue, pas ou peu de progressivité pour comprendre les problèmes des protagonistes. Deuxièmes et troisièmes parties beaucoup trop courtes en revanche. Ça reste une expérience intrigante et inhabituelle, mais il faut un bon niveau d'anglais (ou laisser google translation ouvert). Heureusement qu'il est gratuit (niveau complexité de programmation, on peut le refaire avec un logiciel comme Director dans sa version 2003, c'est dire...). A tester en ayant bien en tête l'aspect visual novel, ce n'est pas un jeu à proprement parler, on se contente la plupart du temps d'appuyer sur la barre d'espace pour faire défiler le texte.

----------


## Euklif

*Oxenfree*.
Aventure narrative. Pas de baston, juste du blabla. Et contrairement à un walking simulator, on est pas seul au monde : on cause à des gens sans arrêt, on fait des choix et blablabla. Bien doublé, bien écrit, plutôt mignon et avec une histoire super sympa (ils ont même pensé à intégré le new game plus dans la narration !).
Même si je l'ai fini 2 fois (il doit faire dans les 5/6h environ), il me reste à essayer de m'aliéner tout mes potes  ::siffle:: .

Un très bon cru. Faut que j'en trouve d'autres des comme ça maintenant...

----------


## Sariyah

Je voudrais revenir sur *God of War*. 

Passé complètement à côté de cette série, je n'y ai jamais touché sans raison. Jouer directement au dernier sur PS4 c'est une connerie ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non. Pourquoi ce serait une connerie ?

----------


## Croaker

Peur de rater des références scénaristiques je suppose ? 
GoW c'est comme aller voir le dernier Avenger sans jamais en avoir vu avant, tu rates rien d'important.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamasa

Sinon tu vas sur Wikipedia et tu lis les résumés de chaque jeu.

----------


## Sariyah

> Peur de rater des références scénaristiques je suppose ? 
> GoW c'est comme aller voir le dernier Avenger sans jamais en avoir vu avant, tu rates rien d'important.


Oui c'est exactement ça.  :;):  Du coup si ça n'enlève rien à l'expérience je vais le prendre !

----------


## Illynir

> Je voudrais revenir sur *God of War*. 
> 
> Passé complètement à côté de cette série, je n'y ai jamais touché sans raison. Jouer directement au dernier sur PS4 c'est une connerie ?


Tu sais qu'il est devenu un dieu de la guerre dans la premiére trilogie et qu'il a pété la gueule à tout l'olympe ? Donc t'es bon pour le dernier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Voilà, même pas besoin de Wiki.
Bon faut préciser quand même qu'il est en arrivé là parce que sa famille s'est faite massacrer (par lui-même d'ailleurs, mais c'était pas sa faute il était bourré)

----------


## Zerger

"Désolé pour mon post d'hier soir, j'avais bu lol"

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Sans compter que les God of War ont quand même sacrément vieillis. Pas techniquement, je trouve qu'ils sont toujours aussi beau (même les épisodes PSP) mais au niveau gameplay, tu es loin de la variété d'autre BTA, tu as quelques combos qui font le taf, les autres sont trop longs et tu te fais tout le temps counter, sans possibilité de les interrompre.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai terminé *Resident Evil HD Remastered*, globalement je suis très content.

La lourdeur du jeu ne m'a pas gêné, au contraire j'étais dans des chaussons (c'est lourd mais tout est conçu autour de ça, je ne me suis pas senti floué). Visuellement c'est un régal, y a quand même des ambiances qu'on rêverait même de voir au cinéma tellement ça a de la gueule. C'est même pas une histoire de technique, c'est du boulot d'artiste.

Le côté puzzle m'a bien séduit au début, je supportais même très bien les allers-retours. Mais à la longue l'inventaire limité et les retours en arrière pour la moindre clé m'ont pas mal gonflé. Heureusement qu'en treize heures c'était plié.

Super cool mais j'ai été indulgent sur les plus gros défauts. Je comprends qu'on puisse trouver le jeu chiant.

----------


## Illynir

> Sans compter que les God of War ont quand même sacrément vieillis. Pas techniquement, je trouve qu'ils sont toujours aussi beau (même les épisodes PSP) mais au niveau gameplay, tu es loin de la variété d'autre BTA, tu as quelques combos qui font le taf, les autres sont trop longs et tu te fais tout le temps counter, sans possibilité de les interrompre.


carré, carré, triangle ftw.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai terminé *Resident Evil HD Remastered*, globalement je suis très content.
> 
> La lourdeur du jeu ne m'a pas gêné, au contraire j'étais dans des chaussons (c'est lourd mais tout est conçu autour de ça, je ne me suis pas senti floué). Visuellement c'est un régal, y a quand même des ambiances qu'on rêverait même de voir au cinéma tellement ça a de la gueule. C'est même pas une histoire de technique, c'est du boulot d'artiste.
> 
> Le côté puzzle m'a bien séduit au début, je supportais même très bien les allers-retours. Mais à la longue l'inventaire limité et les retours en arrière pour la moindre clé m'ont pas mal gonflé. Heureusement qu'en treize heures c'était plié.
> 
> Super cool mais j'ai été indulgent sur les plus gros défauts. Je comprends qu'on puisse trouver le jeu chiant.


Pour être honnête c'était aussi casse couille sur la version d'origine. Changer ça même sur un remake HD aurait été un sacrilège.  :Emo:

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai terminé *Resident Evil HD Remastered*, globalement je suis très content.
> 
> La lourdeur du jeu ne m'a pas gêné, au contraire j'étais dans des chaussons (c'est lourd mais tout est conçu autour de ça, je ne me suis pas senti floué).


C'est sur de ce coté là tu en as pour ton argent.  :ouaiouai: 




> Pour être honnête c'était aussi casse couille sur la version d'origine. Changer ça même sur un remake HD aurait été un sacrilège.


Rétrospectivement oui, mais sur le moment j'aurais bien aimé...

----------


## banditbandit

Terminé *Life Is Strange: Before The Storm*

Autant le dire tout de suite Deck Nine a fait du super boulot, alors c'est pas au niveau du premier LIS mais on en retrouve tous les codes, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'ils ont pas dénaturé la licence, bien au contraire.

Après il faut bien dire que le pouvoir permettant de remonter le temps ( et donc de changer ses actions) manque cruellement, certes c'est remplacé en partie par le concours de tchatche mais il ne fait pas beaucoup illusion.
Dans le cas de BTS on a encore plus la sensation que le jeu déroule son histoire et ce quelles que soient nos décisions (même si évidemment elles ont aussi un impacts visible), c'est un peu le reproche que l'on à fait au premier jeu mais ici c'est encore plus prononcé à mon sens.

La narration est toujours excellente et on s'attache vite aux personnages (déjà connus pour la plupart), un reproche tout de même c'est le coté soap pour ados ( la aussi encore plus prononcé que dans LIS), le genre t'es trop ma meilleur amie pour toujours, best friend forever... qui marche peut-être si on est encore ados (ou alors très très jeune dans sa tête) ) mais on tombe vite autrement dans la guimauve à quatre sous. 
Un très bon point pour le doublage toujours excellent.

L'historie est pas mal même si parfois on peut avoir l'impression que c'est un peu creux et l'intrigue commence réellement seulement au deuxième épisode.
Le gros point fort c'est sans doute la direction artistique superbe (hormis les visages hideux et quelques animations assez pauvres), avec des plans très cinématographiques, magnifiques, supérieur à son prédécesseur. 
La bande son n'est pas mauvaise non plus, le jeu offre aussi des moments de contemplation comme le premier. On y trouve également une partie enquête très réussie mais le gameplay se limite beaucoup à accomplir quelques taches simples pour poursuivre la narration.



Ce que j'ai aimé et ce qui m'a déplu, attention au spoil :



Spoiler Alert! 




- J'ai beaucoup aimé le final du 1er épisode même si l'incendie n'est pas assez exploité à mon goût (l'occasion de rajouter du drama  :;):  ).
- Les références et clin d'œil au premier LIS
- Le jeu de plateau du 1er épisode. 
- Toute la partie avec la scène de Théâtre, c'était vraiment très très bon.
- L'enquête dans le troisième épisode.
- Le fait de nous préparer à prendre une décision difficile (très bien amené par la séquence du songe juste avant la scierie). Doit-on dire la vérité quelques soient les conséquences, vaut-il mieux mentir pour protéger un proche quitte à trahir sa confiance ?  
- J'ai vu qu'il y a une fin alternative mais comme beaucoup je n'ai pas réussi à convaincre Sera de rencontrer Rachel.



- Les incohérences, pourquoi convaincre le vigile de nous laissez entrer dans le dortoir des garçons alors qu'on vient de dérober les clés de Samuel.
- Le personnage d'Elliot qui arrive un comme un cheveu dans la soupe en mode psychopathe. L'intérêt de ce personnage est très limité.
-Le systéme de TAG qui si il remplace bien la prise de photos est un peu paradoxal, par exemple tager le frigo quand on est invité chez des amis  ::blink::  (bon d'accord Chloé est une rebelle mais quand même ...), pareil pourquoi laisser un tag dans le bureau du procureur genre c'est moi qui ai fouillé chez vous, c'est une punk pas une débile...  ::huh::  
- La scène d'émotion à l'hôpital, c'est tout juste si Chloé ne dessine pas des bites.  ::lol:: 
- La fin un peu trop vite expédié à mon goût.
- Le jeu est assez court et un quatrième épisode ne m'aurait pas déplu.








Bon alors est-ce que j'ai aimé ? Oui même que j'en aurais bien repris encore un peu. Est-ce que c'est au niveau du premier LIS ? Non.
Les fans de la première heure seront en grande partie comblés, quand aux autres ça risque d'être plus difficile.

----------


## rgk

Je viens de finir* Doki Doki Literature Club*. Un peu long à se mettre en place, puis ça devient intéressant. J'ai déjà vu ce genre d'histoires par le passé, mais ici c'était très bien exécuté.

----------


## Euklif

> *Oxenfree*.
> Aventure narrative. Pas de baston, juste du blabla. Et contrairement à un walking simulator, on est pas seul au monde : on cause à des gens sans arrêt, on fait des choix et blablabla. Bien doublé, bien écrit, plutôt mignon et avec une histoire super sympa (ils ont même pensé à intégré le new game plus dans la narration !).
> Même si je l'ai fini 2 fois (il doit faire dans les 5/6h environ), il me reste à essayer de m'aliéner tout mes potes .
> 
> Un très bon cru. Faut que j'en trouve d'autres des comme ça maintenant...


1) être une pute n'a pas eu les répercussions méritées. Dommage.
2) j'ai quand même oublié de signaler que les temps de chargement sont lllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggg  gggg bourdel !

----------


## Bobbin

*Doki Doki Litterature Club*

Une expérience intéressante, bien que je suis pas sur d'y avoir pris autant de plaisir que ça. J'aime pas trop les jeux d'horreur :X
Ceci étant c'est toujours intéressant de faire des re-run de jeux COURTS (coucou Nier Automata) pour voir ce qui change.

J'y réfléchirai à deux fois si un jour je dois 

Spoiler Alert! 


friendzoner une dépressive

----------


## jeanviens

*The Darkness II*

Récupéré gratuitement à je ne sais plus quelle occasion, il m'a finalement bien plu. Les combats sont plutôt intéressants grâce au pouvoir du darkness, l'histoire ne casse pas des briques mais est plutôt correctement racontée, c'est plus très joli mais le jeu est assez vieux je pense. Ça casse pas des briques mais c'est plutôt sympa. Par contre je ne ferai pas de run new game plus, je pense.

----------


## FrousT

> *Doki Doki Litterature Club*
> 
> Une expérience intéressante, bien que je suis pas sur d'y avoir pris autant de plaisir que ça. J'aime pas trop les jeux d'horreur :X
> Ceci étant c'est toujours intéressant de faire des re-run de jeux COURTS (coucou Nier Automata) pour voir ce qui change.
> 
> J'y réfléchirai à deux fois si un jour je dois 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Putain de merde, tu met Doki doki et Nier dans le même post, j'ai tellement envie de vomir  :Emo:

----------


## Catel

Si tu veux y'a Mr Plouf qui a mis Doki Doki et Frostpunk dans la même vidéo, et en plus il fait un lien entre les deux (et il cite Nier).  ::trollface::

----------


## Bobbin

> putain de merde, tu met doki doki et nier dans le même post, j'ai tellement envie de vomir


JE PEUX PAS NlER CE QUI M'EST ARRIVÉ OKÉ ?

----------


## FrousT

> Si tu veux y'a Mr Plouf qui a mis Doki Doki et Frostpunk dans la même vidéo, et en plus il fait un lien entre les deux (et il cite Nier).


Moi j'aime bien Mr Plouf, dommage qu'il aime pas les jeux vidéos  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> JE PEUX PAS NlER CE QUI M'EST ARRIVÉ OKÉ ?


Oki Doki...

----------


## Lambda19919

Je viens de finir *Batman the Telltale Series* et j'ai trouvé ça très moyen.

Déjà d'un point de vue technique ça laisse à désirer.  J'ai une résolution 3440x1440 et je pense que j'ai pu sélectionner cette résolution dans les options, mais le résultat était un cadre(j'imagine du 1920x1080) avec des bornes noir sur les 4 coté de l'écran. 
En plus de cela le jeu avait des ralentissements systématiques à chaque nouvelle scène. Ça casse pas mal l'immersion.

Après c'est un Telltale sans surprises, des phases de dialogues, des phases de QTE et 2-3 bricoles autour. Contrairement à d'autre jeux, je ne suis même pas sur qu'ils ont prévu l'échec de QTE. J'en ai raté quelque uns et j'ai l'impression que la séquence s'est quand même déroulée comme si j'avais appuyé sur la bonne touche. Peut-être un impact sur le finisher en fin de combat si on en rate plusieurs? J'aurais bien aimé de QTE un poil plus difficiles avec des séquences d'échecs où on voit Batman s'en prendre plein la tête (un peu comme dans le reboot Tomb Raider).

Et pour l'histoire c'est pas mauvais, mais c'est pas spécialement bon non plus. J'ai pas vraiment trouvé qu'il y a de moments poignants comme il y a pu en avoir dans d'autre jeux Telltale. pas vraiment de personnages attachants non plus.


Enfin bref, je ne compte pas faire la suite, je compte aussi attendre un bon moment avant d'essayer Telltale Game of Throne que j'ai dans mon backlog.

----------


## Zega

J’ai fini hier le 3ème scénario de Frostpunk, j’ai vraiment beaucoup aimé. Le jeu repose sur une mécanique de « city builder » finalement assez classique, sauf que ça réinvente quasiment le genre. C’est en fait un « city builder » survival narratif :slight_smile: 

Un peu à la façon d’Amplitude qui apporte une grosse couche narrative à ses jeux, Frostpunk pousse cet aspect encore plus loin, notamment avec ces 3 scénarios tous très différents et qui à chaque fois apportent leur lot de fraicheur dans la façon de les aborder.

Pour l’aspect survival, c’est évidemment le froid le principal ennemi (quoiqu’une colonie qui meurs de faim et refuse de bosser, ça peut aussi vite se retourner contre vous). Ce froid omniprésent qui vous mettra sans arrêt des bâtons dans les roues. Omniprésent, il l’est encore plus particulièrement dans le scénario principal avec un final qui te tiens en pression jusqu’au bout.

J’ai bouclé le jeu en 14h, c’est extrèment cours pour un city builder, mais c’est justement parce que ça n’en est pas un que c’est complètement justifié. Parce que sur 100h de jeu, le froid ne serait plus une menace, mais un critère de plus à gérer mécaniquement et l’implication narrative n’existerait plus. C’est d’ailleurs pour moi un non-sens complet de demander un mode infini sur ce jeu. Je dirai même que le jeu n’a pas non plus une grande replay value, une fois un scénario fini on sait ce qui nous attends, il n’y a plus de surprise, et l’anticipation des situations désamorcerai la tension.

Enfin, le jeu est sublime, que ce soit les illustrations, l’interface ou les graphismes, la BO aussi même si ça manque de piste. 

Je recommande « chaudement » pour qui a envie d’essayer quelque chose de nouveau.

----------


## jeanviens

Fini le premier épisode (gratuit) de *Bear with me*.
C'est un point'n'click dans un univers mêlant polar et chambre d'enfant ou l’héroïne (une fille de 10 ans) fait équipe avec un ours en peluche (Ted E Bear  ::P: )
J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance du jeu, son univers graphique et la difficulté modérée de ses énigmes, moi qui ne suis pas un fana (et un génie) de ce genre de jeu.
Je prendrai sans doute les 2 autres épisodes (payants) lors d'une future promo.

----------


## Supergounou

*Valiant Hearts: The Great War™ / Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre™* (2014), dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.



Pot pourri, sidescroller 2D avec un peu d'énigmes.

Pot pourri, parce que Valiant Hearts c'est un mélange de plein de choses: du jeu 2D d'esquives, du jeu narratif, des énigmes, du jeu de rythme, etc...
Du coup on se retrouve à enchainer les phases, toutes très simples, sans jamais vraiment prendre le temps d'en profiter. On se laisse donc porter par l'histoire pendant 7h (100%), qui sans être sensationnelle est plutôt bien conçue, mais sans surprise. 

Un jeu très modeste donc, qui ne restera pas dans ma mémoire mais que je suis quand même content d'avoir fait.

----------


## Drakkoone

> J'aurais bien aimé de QTE un poil plus difficiles avec des séquences d'échecs où on voit Batman s'en prendre plein la tête (un peu comme dans le reboot Tomb Raider).


Boulchite, je suis quasiment sure que Batman ne s'en prends pas plein la gueule dans le reboot de Tomb Raider.











 ::ninja::

----------


## Papi Pablo

> *Valiant Hearts: The Great War™ / Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre™* (2014), dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
> 
> Un jeu très modeste donc, qui ne restera pas dans ma mémoire mais que je suis quand même content d'avoir fait.


Il me semble que ce jeu est principalement à portée pédagogique. Je pense que du point de vue d'un ado (qui n'a pas le bagage culturel d'un adulte), ce jeu doit avoir un tout autre impact.
J'y ai joué aussi, ce n'est pas folichon, mais il a au moins le mérite d'exister et d'apporter un bonne leçon historique à travers un jeu sympa.

----------


## Supergounou

> Il me semble que ce jeu est principalement à portée pédagogique. Je pense que du point de vue d'un ado (qui n'a pas le bagage culturel d'un adulte), ce jeu doit avoir un tout autre impact.
> J'y ai joué aussi, ce n'est pas folichon, mais il a au moins le mérite d'exister et d'apporter un bonne leçon historique à travers un jeu sympa.


Oh. Je croyais que c'était juste Ubisoft essayant de surfer sur la vague indée  :^_^:

----------


## Catel

> Un jeu très modeste donc, qui ne restera pas dans ma mémoire


Du coup c'est un peu un échec  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup c'est un peu un échec


Si c'est une tentative désinvolte pour me faire passer pour un ancien combattant 14-18 c'est râté, je sais qu'on est de la même année  :tired:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Si c'est une* tentative désinvolte pour me faire passer pour un ancien combattant 14-18* c'est râté, *je sais qu'on est de la même année*


Ce n'est pas incompatible.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme112

> Un jeu très modeste donc, qui ne restera pas dans ma mémoire mais que je suis quand même content d'avoir fait.


Marrant moi c'est le jeu Ubisoft qui m'a le plus marqué...

----------


## Supergounou

> Marrant moi c'est le jeu Ubisoft qui m'a le plus marqué...


Faut avouer aussi que je partais mal avec le titre, je n'aime pas les œuvres portant sur la guerre, et j'aime soit les jeux à gameplay, soit les jeux à énigmes (et Valiant Hearth ne fait finalement ni l'un ni l'autre).

De fait, c'est déjà pas mal si je suis content d'y avoir joué.

----------


## DistoCake

Je commence à faire baisser mon backlog, finis dans l'ordre :

*Yakuza 0
Yakuza 6
God of War 
Yakuza Kiwami*

Oui, j'adore Yakuza et j'en avais 3 sur le feu (enfin, le 6 est arrivé il y a peu). J'aurai dû faire 0-Kiwami-6 pour le gameplay vu que Kiwami est calqué sur le 0. Et ces boss qui se régénèrent sont moins gênants que prévu vu qu'il suffit de débloquer les Heat Actions Kiwami pour les stopper (ou de faire une Heat avec une arme). Niveau histoire, le 0 est top, le Kiwami est un bon rappel en plus d'avoir des réf au 0 et le 6 se laisse suivre pour la dernière aventure de Kiryu.

J'ai été faible et j'ai pris GoW, j'aimais bien les premiers et le psp (Ghost of Sparta ?) mais alors celui-là, j'ai eu un peu de mal. Le gameplay est pas dégueu mais cette caméra est - amha - pas adapté et comme beaucoup, j'ai l'impression que les modes de difficultés sont un poil déséquilibrés donc je me suis rabattu sur le normal. Niveau histoire, je suis bon publique et j'ai bien apprécié surtout que tout s'enchaîne, on a vraiment l'impression de vivre une aventure. J'avais peur pour Atreus mais il est très utile en combat et réagit finalement comme un enfant de son âge la plupart du temps.

Bon alors bien entendu, j'ai rien finis à 100%, sauf le Yakuza 0 et 6 que j'ai bientôt terminés. Je suis passé sur un autre registre maintenant, j'ai attaqué Blue Reflection qui traîne depuis un moment.

PS : Non, je n'arrive pas à être en overdose de Yakuza  ::): .

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Uncharted Lost Legacy*

Bon le jeu de base est vraiment sympa, un espèce de condensé d'Uncharted4, mais sans la variété des décors malheureusement. Le jeu se rattrape avec un niveau ouvert super bien foutu, des décors grandioses hallucinants. Et surtout un final grandiose.

C'est simple, ils ont pris le meilleur niveau d'Uncharted2 et le meilleur passage d'Uncharted4 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le niveau du train dans le 2, et le passage où on remonte le convoi qui attaque Sam en moto dans Uncharted4

, pour faire le meilleur final de jeux videos du monde de tous les temps.

Le dernier niveau est tout simplement dingue de chez dingue, très long, hyper varié, avec des variations de rythme super bien maitrisés, et techniquement, ca envoie tellement du bois nomdidiou.

----------


## Lambda19919

*Lara Croft GO*

Petit puzzle game choppé dans l'Humble Monthly. 

Je n'en attendais rien du tout et au final chouette petite surprise.
C'est propre, c'est relaxant, nouvelle mécanique à chaque niveau, il faut un peu se creuser la tête pour certain passage mais rien d'insurmontable (Après il y a une soluce intégrée si jamais on est vraiment coincé).
Après, c'est court(2,5h pour ma part). Perso j'aime autant mais je n'aurais sans doute pas le même avis si j'avais payé les 10€.

Si j'en crois l'interface, il semble y avoir 2 niveaux bonus en dehors de la trame principale. J'ai pas encore testé mais je le ferai sans doute à l'occasion.

Bref, si vous aussi êtes abonné au Humble Monthly et ne l'avez pas encore essayé, donnez lui sa chance.

----------


## ajcrou

Grâce au jeudi férié, au jour de congé vendredi et à l'absence de ma femme (dans sa famille pour préparer le mariage), j'en ai profité pour bien avancé dans Dishonored (bien happé par le jeu) et terminé ce matin. Certes, pas terminé à 100% (je n'ai pas cherché toutes les runes et autres objets notamment).
Je n'ai pas fait les DLC (probablement ultérieurement, si ils sont de qualités ?).

Mais vraiment une très bonne découverte ce Dishonored. J'avais entendu parlé du jeu, mais jamais lancé n'étant pas très fan de l'infiltration. Mais pour une fois, j'ai vraiment accroché : d'une part à l'ambiance très intéressante (dommage, il manque un peu de "lore" ou discussions notamment pour comprendre le monde, la maladie, le cas de "l'Outsider et du Grand vide qui revient à plusieurs reprises..., le héros muet vraiment pas fan. Bref, il y'a aurait eu largement de quoi développé, un peu dommage), et un gameplay finalement sympathique (j'ai pris plaisir à essayer d'étudier les chemins, utiliser les pouvoirs : essentiellement téléportation et figé le temps).

----------


## Hippolyte

Si le jeu t'as plu, alors oui fonce sur les DLC !
Ils sont très bons, et tu joueras Daud, qui a la qualité de ne pas être muet, lui.
Les nouveaux pouvoirs sont cools, et le level design est toujours aussi bien foutu. Il n'y aucune raison de passer à côté si le jeu de base plaît.

----------


## Supergounou

*Agatha Christie - The ABC Murders* (2016) encore dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.



Enquête.

J'attendais rien du tout de ce jeu, c'est finalement une petite surprise. Et pourtant, le jeu n'est pas dépourvu de défauts: graphismes et DA dégueulasses, musiques redondantes, dirigisme outrancier, pathfinding foireux, bugs, framerate à la ramasse, légères fautes dans la narration, ergonomie datée, facilité déconcertante sauf une ou deux énigmes bien pétées.

Malgré tout ça, et malgré le fait que je ne sois pas du tout fan de polar, j'ai pris un certain plaisir à suivre la progression de l'enquête, à écouter l'accent anglais/belge de Poireau (jouez-y en vostfr), à parcourir quelques paysages de l'Angleterre des années 30, à chercher les détails qui me mettraient sur la piste du meurtrier (même si le jeu finirait bien par me les faire sauter au visage).

Une assez chouette aventure, que je recommande vite fait aux point'n'clickers en herbe et/ou aux fans d'Agatha Christie.

----------


## KaiN34

> Grâce au jeudi férié, au jour de congé vendredi et à l'absence de ma femme (dans sa famille pour préparer le mariage), j'en ai profité pour bien avancé dans Dishonored (bien happé par le jeu) et terminé ce matin. Certes, pas terminé à 100% (je n'ai pas cherché toutes les runes et autres objets notamment).
> Je n'ai pas fait les DLC (probablement ultérieurement, si ils sont de qualités ?).
> 
> Mais vraiment une très bonne découverte ce Dishonored. J'avais entendu parlé du jeu, mais jamais lancé n'étant pas très fan de l'infiltration. Mais pour une fois, j'ai vraiment accroché : d'une part à l'ambiance très intéressante (dommage, il manque un peu de "lore" ou discussions notamment pour comprendre le monde, la maladie, le cas de "l'Outsider et du Grand vide qui revient à plusieurs reprises..., le héros muet vraiment pas fan. Bref, il y'a aurait eu largement de quoi développé, un peu dommage), et un gameplay finalement sympathique (j'ai pris plaisir à essayer d'étudier les chemins, utiliser les pouvoirs : essentiellement téléportation et figé le temps).


Wé fonce sur les DLC, et ensuite tu pourra faire Dishonored 2 et après Dishonored Death of the Outsider.  :Bave:

----------


## jeanviens

Pour les DLC de Dishonored, il y a 2 DLC avec Daud qui sont excellents et 1 DLC d'épreuves (infiltration, course,...) qui ne m'a pas trop plu perso.
Mais oui, Dishonored  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Groufac

> *Lara Croft GO*
> 
> Petit puzzle game choppé dans l'Humble Monthly. 
> 
> Je n'en attendais rien du tout et au final chouette petite surprise.
> C'est propre, c'est relaxant, nouvelle mécanique à chaque niveau, il faut un peu se creuser la tête pour certain passage mais rien d'insurmontable (Après il y a une soluce intégrée si jamais on est vraiment coincé).
> Après, c'est court(2,5h pour ma part). Perso j'aime autant mais je n'aurais sans doute pas le même avis si j'avais payé les 10€.
> 
> Si j'en crois l'interface, il semble y avoir 2 niveaux bonus en dehors de la trame principale. J'ai pas encore testé mais je le ferai sans doute à l'occasion.
> ...


De mémoire les DLCs (gratuits?) sont réussis et un peu plus durs que le jeu de base.

Perso je leur tire mon chapeau pour avoir réussi changer tout le gameplay et à malgré tout transférer l'esprits des "reboots" (legend-anniversary-underworld) sur le support mobile ... Le jeu est finalement très simple mais très élégant et fluide en terme de gameplay et j'avais vraiment l'impression de jouer à un nouvel opus de cette série.

----------


## Euklif

*Subsurface Circular*.
Une aventure textuelle avec un joli cadre. J'ai lu un peu de tout dessus, comme le fait que ça vient du papa de Thomas was alone. Et qu'il voulait faire un jeu de puzzle avec des dialogues. Et ma foi, c'est tellement facile que j'appellerai pas ça des casses-têtes. Le jeu se passe dans un métro et le tout défile à vitesse grand V... 4h je dirais. Le prix est contenu mais bon, je reste un peu sur ma fin. Surtout que la conclusion se veut à la fois ouverte ET fermée. C'est assez spéciale et super abrupte. Mais le voyage reste sympa.

Ha, et j'ai trouvé le niveau d'anglais requis plus élevé que la moyenne de ce que l'on a l'habitude de voir.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Call of ... Juarez Gunslinger*

Un western fps en cell-shading assez bon mais assez court (environ 6h pour finir l'histoire principale). La narration est assez marrante. On joue ce que raconte le narrateur dans un saloon à des badauds. Le narrateur est parfois ivre, parfois il aime induire en erreur son audience et ça implique de rembobiner certains passage, de rectifier certains niveau en court de route lorsque ses supercheries sont démasquées par l'audience. Je recommande ce jeu, surtout lors de soldes steams ou un humblebundle. Lacher 3 ou 4 euros pour ce jeu vaut le coup.

----------


## dieuvomi

J'ai fini *The Forest* hier soir. Bon on était 5 sur la partie donc c'était pas hyper horrifique, à 5 ça fait colo de vacances pour adultes qui font n'importe quoi. Mais le jeu est génial je trouve, l'ambiance est super -entre le premier Blair Witch, Cannibal Holocaust avec une pointe de The Thing- et même à 5 il est arrivé qu'on sursaute. Le gros gros point fort du jeu est les comportements des cannibales pour moi, ils sont imprévisibles, ils sont clairement plutôt crédibles et de ce que j'ai pu lire j'ai pas vu la moitié des comportements possibles (parce qu'on a été plutôt bourrins). J'ai beaucoup aimé aussi le fait que tout n'est pas expliqué constamment au niveau scénar, faut faire ses déductions et essayer de relier les points pour arriver à essayer de comprendre l'histoire qui reste assez ouverte. Le gameplay est sympa, c'est Rust en PVE quoi, ce qui est cool. Et un bon point pour la carte qui n'est pas générée procéduralement et ça se voit. Elle a beau pas être hyper grande, les environnements sont assez variés et surtout y'a des trucs intéressants à trouver pour peu qu'on se donne la peine de chercher, ça a été conçu avec amour quoi.
Bref j'arrive après la bataille après 4 ans d'accès anticipé mais c'était très cool.

----------


## Astasloth

Après presque 80 heures de jeu : *Legend of Heroes : Trails of Cold Steel*, premier du nom, sur Vita.

Un j-rpg pure souche où on incarne des lycéens qui constituent la classe VII de l'académie militaire de Thors. Cette classe est une première, une expérimentation, qui rassemble des enfants à la fois issus de la noblesse et du peuple, ce qui provoque, évidemment, quelques tensions au début de l'aventure entre différents protagonistes de l'équipe.
Au départ, il faut bien avouer que le jeu est assez linéaire. Les premiers chapitres suivent un schéma identique : quelques jours en classe, à l'académie, avec quelques petites quêtes à réaliser et une visite à la Old School House (un bâtiment aux propriétés bizarres que les étudiants sont chargés d'explorer), un petit examen de capacités en situation, le départ pour un "field study", et quelques jours passés sur le terrain, donc, à la découverte d'une ville, à accomplir des petites tâches qui sont assignées par un représentant local, fin du chapitre, et on reprend.
Mais, justement, la force de ce j-rpg est dans la narration. S'il est assez lent au départ, c'est parce qu'il met en place tout un univers que l'on découvre par les yeux des lycéens. Au début, donc, ils ne connaissent pas grand chose du monde qui les entoure. Mais, au fur et à mesure de leur première année d'apprentissage, et au fil de leurs expéditions dans le monde, on en apprend de plus en plus sur l'univers et, surtout, sur la politique qui le régit, avec ce que ça implique de tension entre les différentes nations. On sent petit à petit que la situation est en fait très tendue. On le découvre en s'impliquant, avec nos personnages, dans certaines situations qui, à la base, ne relèvent pas du "field study", mais dans lesquelles on se retrouve embarqués un peu malgré nous.
Le tout pour mener, finalement, à un climax assez impressionnant dans les derniers chapitres, avec comme point culminant le tout dernier qui se termine en cliffhanger après toute une série de révélations qui remettent l'univers entier en perspective.
Ça, c'est pour l'aspect narratif.

Pour ce qui est des combats, j'ai plutôt bien apprécié le système. On équipe ses protagonistes de "quartz" qui permettent, un peu à l'instar des matérias de FFVII, de leur attribuer des sorts, des bonus dans certaines caractéristiques physiques, des effets secondaires sur leurs armes. Ces Quartz sont eux-même équipés dans l'ARCUS (le dispositif qui permet aux lycéens de les utiliser) autour d'un Master Quartz qui détermine à lui seul plusieurs caractéristiques octroyées au personnage qui le porte et qui évolue avec le temps pour se renforcer. Bref, en fonction de sa tactique, on équipe certains master quartz à certains personnages (chacun en a un au départ, et on peut en acquérir des différents au fil de l'aventure) et on les renforce par d'autres petits quartz.
Cela permet déjà pas mal de combinaisons et de customisation, même si je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas de synergie entre les petits quartz (pas moyen de combiner leurs effets en les liant les uns aux autres), comme on pouvait le faire avec les matérias.
Une fois l'équipement adéquat trouvé, on se bat. Au tour par tour. De façon assez classique si ce n'est que la façon dont les tours s'enchaînent entre les personnages et les ennemis sont visibles et qu'il est possible de jouer avec cet ordre en utilisant des actions qui augmentent ou réduisent le délais d'action... Ce qui, au final, se révèle assez important puisque des bonus/malus sont liés à certains tours de jeu. Si l'on veut éviter qu'un ennemi ait un bonus, il faut donc s'arranger pour prendre son tour avec un des personnages.
Bref, les combats peuvent être très tactiques. Et ça c'est bien.

Au final, je n'ai pas grand chose à reprocher à ce jeu, si ce n'est la lenteur et la répétitivité du début... Et les doublages. Parce que, malheureusement, il n'est pas possible de jouer en vo (en japonais donc), sous-titré en anglais ou en français. Le jeu, chez nous, est entièrement doublé en anglais. Et le doublage n'est franchement pas le meilleur que j'ai pu entendre. Certains personnages en deviennent même irritants tellement ils sont mal doublés, et ça c'est vraiment un grand regret pour moi, et une grosse tare de beaucoup de j-rpg.

Mais bon, c'était cool. J'ai acheté le 2e opus lors des promos sur le store Playstation et j'ai hâte de le lancer. Même si je m'impose actuellement une petite pause pour jouer à un autre jeu parce que je ne trouve pas optimal de repartir dans le même univers, pour le même nombre d'heures de jeu, directement après avoir fini le premier. Je ne voudrais pas risquer l'overdose et, du coup, ne pas apprécier la suite à sa juste valeur.

----------


## ercete

> *Call of ... Juarez Gunslinger*
> 
> Un western fps en cell-shading assez bon mais assez court (environ 6h pour finir l'histoire principale). La narration est assez marrante. On joue ce que raconte le narrateur dans un saloon à des badauds. Le narrateur est parfois ivre, parfois il aime induire en erreur son audience et ça implique de rembobiner certains passage, de rectifier certains niveau en court de route lorsque ses supercheries sont démasquées par l'audience. Je recommande ce jeu, surtout lors de soldes steams ou un humblebundle. Lacher 3 ou 4 euros pour ce jeu vaut le coup.


Tiens je l'avais choppé pour une poignée de dollars y'a quelques temps sans jamais me pencher dessus, tu m'as convaincu d'y jeter un oeil !

----------


## Nono

Il vaut vraiment le coup. Et pour les allergiques au cell shading, je trouve qu'il est utilisé de manière assez légère.

----------


## Illynir

> Le jeu, chez nous, est entièrement doublé en anglais. Et le doublage n'est franchement pas le meilleur que j'ai pu entendre. Certains personnages en deviennent même irritants tellement ils sont mal doublés, et ça c'est vraiment un grand regret pour moi, et une grosse tare de beaucoup de j-rpg.


Il existe un mod qui permet de remplacer les doublages par ceux en japonais.

----------


## Momock

> Mais bon, c'était cool. J'ai acheté le 2e opus lors des promos sur le store Playstation et j'ai hâte de le lancer. Même si je m'impose actuellement une petite pause pour jouer à un autre jeu parce que je ne trouve pas optimal de repartir dans le même univers, pour le même nombre d'heures de jeu, directement après avoir fini le premier. Je ne voudrais pas risquer l'overdose et, du coup, ne pas apprécier la suite à sa juste valeur.


Ouais, vu que les deux jeux partagent la même map il vaut mieux faire une pause entre les deux (c'est plus un jeu coupé en deux que deux jeux).

Ou alors jouer à Trails in the Sky si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

----------


## Astasloth

Non, je n'ai jamais joué à Trails in the Sky. Et je sais que c'est un tort  ::P: 
Peut-être que je rattraperai cette lacune un jour, mais j'ai déjà tellement de jeux dans mes différents backlog que je vais d'abord jouer à ceux-là...

Et je ne savais pas pour le mod, rha !
Pourquoi personne ne me l'a dit avant !?  :Emo:

----------


## Illynir

Globalement tous les Falcom ont des patchs pour remettre les voix jap.  ::trollface::

----------


## LeRan

> *Doki Doki Litterature Club*
> 
> Une expérience intéressante, bien que je suis pas sur d'y avoir pris autant de plaisir que ça. J'aime pas trop les jeux d'horreur :X
> Ceci étant c'est toujours intéressant de faire des re-run de jeux COURTS (coucou Nier Automata) pour voir ce qui change.
> 
> J'y réfléchirai à deux fois si un jour je dois 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Bon, les canards, parlons peu parlons bien : dois-je me lancer dans Doki Doki Litterature Club ? J'aime bien les intrigues romantiques, j'aime bien les scénarios à rebondissements et je cultive une indulgence coupable pour l'esthétique manga... et le test/défi dans un précédent Canard PC m'avait vraiment intrigué. Mais d'un autre côté je suis un garçon impressionnable à qui il n'en faut pas beaucoup pour ne plus dormir la nuit, et à voir certaines allusions ici et là je commence à pressentir qu'avec Doki Doki il y a baleine sous gravillon.

Ça se tente ou pas ?

----------


## FrousT

Vas y fonce, si c'est un style que t'aime bien la/les parties chiantes ne devraient pas te poser de problème.

En plus c'est gratuit.

Ca fait pas peur c'est pas la vrai vie !

----------


## Zerger

J'ai jamais compris le délire comme quoi Doki Doki faisait peur.
En tout cas, tu as l'air d'etre le bon client pour ce jeu, surtout qu'a priori tu as réussi à ne pas te faire spoiler jusqu'à présent, ca mérite un achievement  ::P:

----------


## LeRan

Bon je vais ptêt tenter la coup alors, mais c'est les parties pas-chiantes qui m'inquiètent  ::): 




> Ca fait pas peur c'est pas la vrai vie !


Tu sais pas à qui tu parles, cette aprème j'ai flippé en regardant une vidéo de chat sur 9gag  :Red:

----------


## Zerger

Ca va, y'a pas de chat dans Doki Doki  :;):  Tu risques rien !

----------


## FrousT

> Tu sais pas à qui tu parles, cette aprème j'ai flippé en regardant une vidéo de chat sur 9gag


Effectivement, tu va souffrir alors...

Mais bon... C'est gratuit...

----------


## Euklif

C'est gratuit et ça dure 2/3h d'après les retours... J'vois pas ce qu'il faut de plus pour laisser sa curiosité s'exprimer.
Le backlog peut être mais un jeu de plus ou de moins, après tout, ça change rien  ::ninja:: .

----------


## akaraziel

> Tiens je l'avais choppé pour une poignée de dollars


Joli ! Y'a pas des DLC pour quelques dollars de plus ?  ::ninja:: 






> Bon, les canards, parlons peu parlons bien : dois-je me lancer dans Doki Doki Litterature Club ? J'aime bien les intrigues romantiques, j'aime bien les scénarios à rebondissements et je cultive une indulgence coupable pour l'esthétique manga... et le test/défi dans un précédent Canard PC m'avait vraiment intrigué. Mais d'un autre côté je suis un garçon impressionnable à qui il n'en faut pas beaucoup pour ne plus dormir la nuit, et à voir certaines allusions ici et là je commence à pressentir qu'avec Doki Doki il y a baleine sous gravillon.
> 
> Ça se tente ou pas ?


A priori c'est dans tes cordes.





> J'ai jamais compris le délire comme quoi Doki Doki faisait peur.


Je pense qu'en étant impressionnable et sans connaître les ficelles, ça peut mettre mal à l'aise (pour ce que j'en ai lu, j'ai pas tenu suffisamment longtemps pour les voir ces fameuses ficelles). Après de là à ne pas dormir la nuit, j'irai pas jusque là.  ::P:

----------


## Kelexel

*Tyranny*

Bon bah c’était plutôt sympa mais ca pêche par un ENORME manque d'ambition ou de couilles. Tout est a l'image de la musique ou du menu principale. C'est sympa mais ça manque d’épique.

L'OST se laisse très bien écouter, elle colle bien mais c'est pépère, comme le main title, on sent que l'auteur a du composer dans sa chambre pendant que mimine ronflait sur le plumard et qu'il devait avoir peur de s'en prendre une, du coup ca ne va pas jusqu'au bout. 

Visuellement, c'est très propre. Rien à redire. Ca manque cruellement de folie, de grandeur. C'est presque le "girl next door"  du RPG old school, ya rien qui dépasse, c'est politiquement correct si on peut dire. On se ballade dans la campagne. Parfois ya un peu de vent, voire une tempête. Pis c'est tout. 

Par contre, ce que j'ai vraiment aimé, c'est le systeme de combat, putain, contrairement à l'école BG ou meme Pillars, les mages peuvent enchainer les sorts comme des cochons et on peut créer ses propres signes et ca, franchement, j'ai trouvé ca vraiment vraiment TRES agréable. Pouvoir moduler ses sorts selon son style de combat ou selon ses personnages c'est agréable. Vraiment. J'ai trouvé le systeme tres fluide. L'interface est bordélique et pas adapté au niveau des fiches de personnages sur l'interface principale mais je ferme sans remord les yeux sur ce défaut. 

Le lore est fouillé, c'est bien écrit, la traduction est bonne, rien à redire dessus, j'ai senti le travail de fond. Par contre, contrairement au marketing qui vendait un jeu "on peut etre méchant" bah le jeu pousse tout de meme a prendre parti du bon coté (les disgraciés). 

Contrairement à ce qui a été dit sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé que la fin était naze. Certes on pouvait esperer s'attendre à se battre contre Kyros mais finalement, un échange de dialogue entre le "héro" et je sais plus qui a répondu a toutes mes questions 

Spoiler Alert! 


 qu'il soit bien possible qu'en fait Kyros a tout organisé depuis le début 

.

Dernier point noir : l'optimisation. C'est codé avec le cul. Pas niveau performance en jeu, on est toujours à 60 fps, pas de chute, non, c'est plutot du coté des temps de chargement. Sur un SSD, on atteint à l'aise les 10 secondes alors que c'est du précalulé avec 3 personnages sans ia. Ecraser une sauvegarde précédente est LONG également. C'est pénible. Pillars est plus rapide de ce coté.

D'ailleurs, juste après l'avoir terminé, je me suis ENFIN lancé dans une partie de Pillars (en plus j'étais un backers sur kick...), et j'avoue avoir pleuré du sang en voyant le systeme de combat, ou plutot la gestion de la magie. Retour à l'ancienne école des sorts limité par repos. Alors qu'ici les sorts sont illimités. Nuance : il existe des aptitudes limité par rencontre et d'autres par repos, ce qui est plus "cohérent" à mes yeux. Un mago limité a 3 boules de feu par repos, c'est hyper chiant.

Bon allé, je lui mets un bon 6/10 avec mention "peux mieux faire petit mais t'as déjà donné beaucoup vu le peu de temps et de budget qui a du t'etre aloué"

Ah et je trouve l'interface plus sympa visuellement que celles de Pillars (petite préférence).

Du coup, comme je fais une overdose d'Obsidian (j'ai passé 60h dessus à tout lire, recharger, tester un autre choix, voir que ca donne le meme résultat, recharger, tester un truc tout ca), je pense me lancer soit dans Wasteland2 ou Orignal sins 1.

----------


## poulpator

Fini *God of War*, du moins la quête principale.
Même si j'ai pris un plaisir certain sur le jeu, je vais me joindre aux quelques canards un peu refroidis par l'aventure tant les qualités du titre sont contre balancées par ses défauts.
Visuellement ça envoie sévère (si on excepte le brouillard façon Nintendo 64 omniprésent et le FOV à 40° de chiasse), le travail sur le son est foufou, et la réal' en (presque) plan séquence est dingue. 
Le problème c'est un peu de tout le reste :

- Le système de combat est plutôt nerveux et viscéral. Kratos est toujours aussi brutal, la hache est cool et l'assist' Atreus fonctionne bien. Sauf que la caméra et FOV ne suivent pas, le jeu propose à tout péter 10 ennemis différents (et encore...). L'équilibrage quand à lui est un peu pété par la surabondance d'xp / la caméra de chie / les mobs sacs à pv blindés d'un ennuie mortel etc..

- Le monde semi-ouvert... Y a de la quête annexe sommaire, et des babioles à récupérer absolument partout. Je n'y ai pas trouvé grand intérêt personnellement. Je trouve même que ça a tendance à allonger et diluer la quête principal, déjà relativement étirée en longueur. Et puis il y a des coffres absolument partout. Tellement de coffres que j'ai l'impression d'avoir plus maté la scénette d'ouverture de coffre que je n'ai passé de temps en combat  :Lime: 

- L'histoire principale a bazardé le côté épique de la série pour une aventure un peu plus intimiste tout ça. C'est classique, c'est déjà fait un peu partout mais perso j'adhère à 100%. Jusqu'au moment où ça part en couille à l'écriture et que les auteurs se torchent avec leurs personnages, parce qu'à un moment "la cohérence c'est compliqué, et j'ai vélo à midi" Bon et puis y a la fin... c'est jolie mais tellement décevant. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et puis faire monter la sauce avec Thor et Odin pendant 20h pour ça...



- Sinon y a un boss qui est chouette sur tous les plans, 

Spoiler Alert! 


même si ça reste plus une "cinématique jouable" qu'un vrai boss fight

 et d'autres boss qui sont nuls à chier. Ha et le personnage de Kratos est au top pour le coup. Son évolution à travers la série est réellement intéressante. C'est dommage qu'il soit un peu tout seul.

Voilà. J'ai tout de même bien aimé un peu. Mais ce n'était pas très bien non plus.

----------


## banditbandit

*Dead Rising HD*

J'ai choppé le jeu dans un bundle et j'en attendais pas grand chose mais j'étais curieux de l'essayer sachant qu'il avait eu un petit succès à son époque.

Je ne sais pas si c'est juste une mise à jour mais ça fait quand même un peu vieillot (une dizaine d'année quand même ) après c'est pas dégueulasse à part les menus et états qui sont d'une autre époque.
Curieusement les cuts-scénes passent très bien et sont assez agréables à regarder même si elles sont loin des standards d'aujourd'hui.

Autrement c'est une bonne parodie des films de zombie, en mode no brain ça se laisse jouer, les psychopathes sont assez réussis. 
Par contre le gros point noir c'est l'IA des otages, je pense qu'ils sont encore plus cons que ceux de counter strker (c'est dire), ça rend toute escorte pénible et complique inutilement la tâche.

----------


## Euklif

Dead Rising...
Une gestion du temps aux oignons, des dingues en non surnombre, des zombies partout, une multitude d'interactions et j'en passe. Le pied intégral  :Bave: . Et une IA de merde aussi, faut avouer.
J'ai jamais osé les suivants quand j'ai appris qu'il avait reboot la gestion du temps justement. Trop peur d'une déception après un tel monument au caractère si affirmé.

----------


## Dicsaw

Le 1 c'est le meilleur de la série pour ça oui, c'est pas plus développé dans les autres. Dans le 2 t'as l'antidote à trouver pour ta fille dans le temps imparti, ça peut te foirer une partie si je me souviens bien, c'était sympa.
Le 3 était pas dégueu, y'a toujours la gestion du temps (beaucoup plus permissif) mais on perdait déjà pas mal ce qui faisait DR (les déplacements sont totalement différents, on dirait un truc générique).

Le 4 c'est le seul à chier, pas de timer, plus la touche japonaise, c'est Saints Row avec des zombies.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Dark Messiah of Might & Magic (15.4h au compteur, il faut enlever un peu de temps dans les menus, et globalement j'ai un peu pris mon temps).
C'était pas mal, mais je pense que le jeu aurait pu être bien meilleur. Sur la fin le combat est -en ce qui me concerne- devenu particulièrement bourrin et idiot, car il consistait à lancer mon sort de protection, me soiger quand la vie descendait trop (en hard on peut se faire 2-shot, mieux vaut être prudent...) tout en frappant. Pas (plus) besoin de tactique ni de technique.

Je ne vais pas me fouler et vais vous faire une liste de points positifs et négatifs...

Les - :
- C'est trop buggué, ça doit être un des jeux les plus buggués auxquels j'ai jamais joué (je joue à très peu de jeux dès leur sortie, je précise). J'avais commencé à écrire un pavé avec une liste (partielle !) de bugs que j'ai rencontrés, mais c'est pas très intéressant, alors j'ai effacé.
Quand même 2 "astuces" si vous y jouez un jour : jetez vos boucliers avant qu'ils soient usés à mort, sinon la valeur d'usure devient négative et vous ne pouvez plus les jeter (ça vous occupe 1 slot d'inventaire par bouclier pourri, c'est pas réellement handicapant, mais un peu énervant...) ! Et bien sûr, sauvegardez régulièrement.
Je ne sais pas si le portage Steam a aggravé les problèmes du jeu, ou si certains bugs sont sensibles à la configuration du joueur, mais pour cette seule raison, je déconseillerais (malheureusement) ce jeu, sauf si vous êtes _vraiment_ très tolérant à ça.
- Le combat CàC "frontal" (pareil pour le combat à distance, du reste) n'est pas assez technique à mes yeux, on est loin derrière un beat'em all digne de ce nom. Zeno Clash, que je trouvais pourtant encore perfectible de ce point de vue, fait mieux en CàC.
- Le jeu est un peu trop facile. En hard (2eme niveau de difficulté sur 3 au total), c'est généralement pas très difficile et on croule sous les consommables. On pète d'ailleurs rapidement l'équilibre du jeu, en ce qui me concerne, c'est arrivé dès que j'ai eu combiné la régen de mana et un large pool de mana (je suis devenu + ou - invincible)

Les + :
+ Les environnements sont beaux (bon, ç'a 12 ans, mais ça passe encore aujourd'hui) et très variés. Idem pour la structure des lieux, on ne sent aucune répétitivité, que ce soit du point de vue des graphismes ou de la navigation.
+ Le head bobbing est un peu exagéré (on peut le désactiver via une option), mais globalement, c'est immersif. On voit les bras du héros, il se penche (un peu) pour les finish moves. Bon travail de sound design, également.
+ La navigation au sein des environnements, parlons-en, est très satisfaisante. Verticalité, passages secrets (plein !), escalade (enfin, grimpette, notamment avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


le rope bow

)
+ Le jeu marie combat frontal et exploitation de pièges pré-disposés par les designers. Ex. on coupe une corde, des tonneaux de vins écrabouillent les ennemis. Un ennemi s'aventure sur un pont, on le kick et il tombe. Tout cela est "optionnel", ce n'est pas obligatoire, il n'y a pas une grosse flèche qui indique "va là, fais ça" (heureusement !). C'est amusant mais ça finit par devenir un peu répétitif...et surtout inutile à cause de la difficulté trop faible (pourquoi s'embêter avec l'environnement quand on défonce tout en frontal ?). Bel effort quand même.
+ L'histoire est simple et efficace (pas invasive pour un sou), la narration est rendue distrayante par un des personnages. Sans spoiler (on découvre ça juste après le tuto, vous ne risquez rien à lire...), 

Spoiler Alert! 


un "esprit" habite le joueur. Le joueur est silencieux, comme dans HL², mais c'est l'esprit qui donne la réplique.

 Je n'en dis pas plus. On peut faire quelques choix, enfin j'en compte surtout deux importants.
+ A défaut d'être équilibré par rapport au jeu, le système de progression du héros est, lui aussi, simple et efficace. Plusieurs arbres de compétence (combat, magie, misc), on peut jouer force, magie ou un peu des deux), il est même possible de jouer un peu infiltration. Perso j'ai investi massivement en magie (misc pour la régen de mana) et juste ce qui était nécessaire en combat.

tl;dr : je pense que le jeu aurait pu être encore bien meilleur s'il était moins buggué, mieux équilibré et avec un système de combat encore un peu plus peaufiné (quitte à moins mettre l'accent sur la résolution des combats par utilisation de l'environnement, un peu trop efficace).
Bilan globalement positif  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *A Story about my Uncle*. Sympa, mais les contrôles et la physiques sont un peu récalcitrants par instants. Du coup, j'ai pas voulu explorer tout pour ramasser tous les objets.

----------


## ercete

Terminé *XCOM2* vanilla en vétéron en mode CartonMan.
J'ai fait une longue pause avant de reprendre de zéro.
J'avoue avoir maté en parallèle les vidéos de beaglerush qui m'ont beaucoup aidé pour paufiner mon jeu, presque un peu trop puisque je me suis surpris à reproduire sa manière de jouer.
Mais je gardais une longueur d'avance pour pas me spoiler les avancées technologiques et autres armes fun.
Je ne me suis autorisé l'utilisation de la sauvegarde que pour le test de nouvelles armes et en cas d'injustice : bug du jeu, d'interface, ...
J'ai finalement tenu le coup parceque j'ai vite compris les mécaniques pour ne pas faire mourir mes petits soldats.

J'y ai pris tellement de plaisir au final que j'ai pris le DLC "War Of The Chosen" en promo la semaine dernière.
J'espère y prendre autant de plaisir.

Par contre les mods long war ou les modes im a ironlegend, très peu pour moi. J'ai un backlog et deux enfants, pas que ça à faire moi.

(edit : pardon pour les fautes : firefox refuse de repasser en français, il est tard, plumez-moi, merci.)

----------


## RegisF

> Fini Dark Messiah of Might & Magic (15.4h au compteur, il faut enlever un peu de temps dans les menus, et globalement j'ai un peu pris mon temps).
> C'était pas mal, mais je pense que le jeu aurait pu être bien meilleur. Sur la fin le combat est -en ce qui me concerne- devenu particulièrement bourrin et idiot, car il consistait à lancer mon sort de protection, me soiger quand la vie descendait trop (en hard on peut se faire 2-shot, mieux vaut être prudent...) tout en frappant. Pas (plus) besoin de tactique ni de technique.
> 
> Je ne vais pas me fouler et vais vous faire une liste de points positifs et négatifs...
> 
> Les - :
> - C'est trop buggué, ça doit être un des jeux les plus buggués auxquels j'ai jamais joué (je joue à très peu de jeux dès leur sortie, je précise). J'avais commencé à écrire un pavé avec une liste (partielle !) de bugs que j'ai rencontrés, mais c'est pas très intéressant, alors j'ai effacé.
> Quand même 2 "astuces" si vous y jouez un jour : jetez vos boucliers avant qu'ils soient usés à mort, sinon la valeur d'usure devient négative et vous ne pouvez plus les jeter (ça vous occupe 1 slot d'inventaire par bouclier pourri, c'est pas réellement handicapant, mais un peu énervant...) ! Et bien sûr, sauvegardez régulièrement.
> Je ne sais pas si le portage Steam a aggravé les problèmes du jeu, ou si certains bugs sont sensibles à la configuration du joueur, mais pour cette seule raison, je déconseillerais (malheureusement) ce jeu, sauf si vous êtes _vraiment_ très tolérant à ça.
> ...


Tu as relevé quoi comme bugs ? J'en ai pas en mémoire de précis. a la base, c'est un jeu pc puis porté sur console (sous l'acronyme Dark Messiah elements). J'aime bien ce jeu même si les défauts que tu révèles le plombent pas mal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> [U]Le lore est fouillé, c'est bien écrit, la traduction est bonne, rien à redire dessus, j'ai senti le travail de fond. Par contre, contrairement au marketing qui vendait un jeu "on peut etre méchant" bah le jeu pousse tout de meme a prendre parti du bon coté (les disgraciés).


Je crois pas que cette faction soit celle des gentils  :;):

----------


## Clydopathe

* Battletech* 

J'ai fini la campagne de *Battletech* hier soir, il m'a fallu un peu plus de 55h de jeux pour en voir le bout en faisant l'histoire principale et pas mal de contrat optionnel pour essayer d'obtenir les mechs que je voulais et j'ai encore du boulot pour en avoir certains.

L'histoire est plaisante même si assez classique à suivre et le jeu est assez inégal dans sa difficulté. La plupart des missions d'histoire sont longues et moyennement dur, mais certaines sont vraiment hardcore à finir sans même parler les objectifs secondaire (oui je pense à toi, la mission du dépôt de munitions...). Et pour les missions secondaires, il y a une notion de renseignement à prendre en compte, ce qui fait que sur certaines missions on va se battre à un contre deux, voir un contre trois car on a pas eu toutes les infos avant de la faire.

Le gameplay est efficace même si la RNG est assez présente, j'ai eu quelques coups de rage avec certains tir ennemis que j'ai trouvé 'légèrement' entraînant la perte définitive de pilotes et de mech sur de simple tir. Mais c'est le genre de jeu qui fait ça.

Son principal défaut, c'est surtout son optimisation qui a été vraiment dégueulasse au début, mais avec les derniers patchs et maj Nvidia ça va beaucoup mieux. Il reste plus qu'à attendre la localisation FR pour que ce soit le top, car il y a pas mal de lecture avec un vocabulaire assez soutenu, ce qui peux être difficile à lire pour un non anglophone.

Je n'ai pas encore testé le multijoueur, car je n'ai pas encore trouvé de personnes pour faire une partie (jouer avec des inconnus sur ce jeu me semble une mauvaise idée).

----------


## RegisF

> * Battletech* 
> 
> J'ai fini la campagne de *Battletech* hier soir, il m'a fallu un peu plus de 55h de jeux pour en voir le bout en faisant l'histoire principale et pas mal de contrat optionnel pour essayer d'obtenir les mechs que je voulais et j'ai encore du boulot pour en avoir certains.
> 
> L'histoire est plaisante même si assez classique à suivre et le jeu est assez inégal dans sa difficulté. La plupart des missions d'histoire sont longues et moyennement dur, mais certaines sont vraiment hardcore à finir sans même parler les objectifs secondaire (oui je pense à toi, la mission du dépôt de munitions...). Et pour les missions secondaires, il y a une notion de renseignement à prendre en compte, ce qui fait que sur certaines missions on va se battre à un contre deux, voir un contre trois car on a pas eu toutes les infos avant de la faire.
> 
> Le gameplay est efficace même si la RNG est assez présente, j'ai eu quelques coups de rage avec certains tir ennemis que j'ai trouvé 'légèrement' entraînant la perte définitive de pilotes et de mech sur de simple tir. Mais c'est le genre de jeu qui fait ça.
> 
> Son principal défaut, c'est surtout son optimisation qui a été vraiment dégueulasse au début, mais avec les derniers patchs et maj Nvidia ça va beaucoup mieux. Il reste plus qu'à attendre la localisation FR pour que ce soit le top, car il y a pas mal de lecture avec un vocabulaire assez soutenu, ce qui peux être difficile à lire pour un non anglophone.
> ...


Je suis très intrigué par ce jeu (et aussi par le fait qu'il peut tourner sur mon vieux pc tout naze). Est-ce qu'on a vraiment la sensation de micro manager une team de mercenaires ? Les robots sont cools à manipuler ou le rendu fait plus des pions que je bouge d'un point A à un point B ?

----------


## Clydopathe

Oui, on a clairement l'impression de gérer une troupes de mercenaires, surtout avec les blessures de nos pilotes qui peuvent se retrouver entre 5 et 90 jours à l’hôpital et qu'il faut que l'argent rentre. Il ne faut pas oublier que tout les mois, on a nos factures à payer (salaires, frais du vaisseaux, frais de maintenance des mechs) et que si on fait un banqueroute c'est le game over. j'ai fini le jeu avec une dizaine de pilotes mais seulement 4 de maxé. Les autres étaient là pour remplacer les blessés/morts.

Les robots ont un super look, les armes sont réellement affiché sur leur design. Les animations aussi tops et rendent vraiment bien. Chaque mech a sa propre personnalité et son propre équipement ce qui leur donne une réelle spécialisation. Mais pour ça, essaye de voir un let's play pour te faire une idée.

----------


## Kaede

> Tu as relevé quoi comme bugs ? J'en ai pas en mémoire de précis. a la base, c'est un jeu pc puis porté sur console (sous l'acronyme Dark Messiah elements). J'aime bien ce jeu même si les défauts que tu révèles le plombent pas mal.


J'ai joué à la version PC (Steam, c'est censé être patché en 1.02, la dernière version)

J'en ai eu des tonnes.
- physique "maladroite" avec des effets d'à-coups (on est à la limite du bug, mais bon, ça ressemble à rien)
- les boucliers trop usés passent à une valeur d'usure négative et ne peuvent plus être jetés. Ils encombrent l'inventaire
- (situationnel / unique ?) trigger mal placé juste avant un changement de zone (temps de chargement) => si on ne marque pas une pause après un objectif, le skill points dû n'est pas octroyé !
- (situationnel / unique ?) il y une séquence où on fait monter le niveau de l'eau dans une espèce de grotte. Il y a une espèce de radeau qui flotte à la surface. Si le personnage saute à l'eau, il peut nager à la surface mais le jeu considère qu'il est sous l'eau et on étouffe, d'autre part, il est impossible de regrimper sur le radeau alors que ça devrait être facile. Or quitter le radeau est utile car il y a un passage secret non immergé à atteindre pendant cette séquence (ça reste faisable mais bcp plus compliqué car on se retrouve ultra limité en temps)
- on se coince assez facilement dans les murs lorsqu'on grimpe sur une corde en mouvement. Reload obligatoire. Ne pas grimper sur une corde avant qu'elle soit stabilisée permet de ne plus avoir ce problème
- sur la fin du jeu, j'ai pu stocker + de 20 items d'un certain type (genre potion de mana). Soit j'ai loupé un truc soit c'est un gros bug, pendant tout le jeu j'étais limité à 20 (très clair avec un message affiché à l'écran)
- (très mineur) le pathfinding des NPC est moisi. Ils galèrent à certains moments et je ne serais pas étonné qu'on puisse trouver de vrais gros bugs en cherchant un peu
- (situationnel / unique ?) dans le village vers la fin, à un moment je n'ai plus eu de sons de pas (ça dure 10 secondes hein...)
- heureusement assez rare : freezes occasionnels, se soldant parfois par un crash du jeu (une fois j'ai carrément dû redémarrer ma machine).
Mauvais gestion des limites des maps :
- j'ai trouvé au moins 1 endroit où il n'y a pas de plafond et on peut presque sortir de la map en grimpant trop haut (je cherchais pas à faire glitcher le jeu mais un éventuel passage secret), je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait qu'on peut faire ça à plein d'autres endroits
- à certains endroits, on peut descendre plus bas que prévu. La chute est petite, alors le personnage ne meurt pas, comme on s'y attendrait. Mais le jeu considère qu'on est hors limite et demande un reload

----------


## schouffy

C'est quoi cet avis sur Dark Messiah sans parler du coup de pied ?
Ce jeu putain  :Bave:

----------


## akaraziel

> Par contre le gros point noir c'est l'IA des otages, je pense qu'ils sont encore plus cons que ceux de counter strker (c'est dire), ça rend toute escorte pénible et complique inutilement la tâche.


Faut leur donner des flingues : ils tirent bien et ont des munitions infinies. Je les envoyais en avant pour qu'ils me nettoient le chemin, c'était super efficace.  :;):

----------


## RegisF

> J'ai joué à la version PC (Steam, c'est censé être patché en 1.02, la dernière version)
> 
> J'en ai eu des tonnes.
> - physique "maladroite" avec des effets d'à-coups (on est à la limite du bug, mais bon, ça ressemble à rien)
> - les boucliers trop usés passent à une valeur d'usure négative et ne peuvent plus être jetés. Ils encombrent l'inventaire
> - (situationnel / unique ?) trigger mal placé juste avant un changement de zone (temps de chargement) => si on ne marque pas une pause après un objectif, le skill points dû n'est pas octroyé !
> - (situationnel / unique ?) il y une séquence où on fait monter le niveau de l'eau dans une espèce de grotte. Il y a une espèce de radeau qui flotte à la surface. Si le personnage saute à l'eau, il peut nager à la surface mais le jeu considère qu'il est sous l'eau et on étouffe, d'autre part, il est impossible de regrimper sur le radeau alors que ça devrait être facile. Or quitter le radeau est utile car il y a un passage secret non immergé à atteindre pendant cette séquence (ça reste faisable mais bcp plus compliqué car on se retrouve ultra limité en temps)
> - on se coince assez facilement dans les murs lorsqu'on grimpe sur une corde en mouvement. Reload obligatoire. Ne pas grimper sur une corde avant qu'elle soit stabilisée permet de ne plus avoir ce problème
> - sur la fin du jeu, j'ai pu stocker + de 20 items d'un certain type (genre potion de mana). Soit j'ai loupé un truc soit c'est un gros bug, pendant tout le jeu j'étais limité à 20 (très clair avec un message affiché à l'écran)
> ...


J'ai jamais rien vu de ça. C'est incroyable. Le radeau m'évoque rien. Pour les boucliers, je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait un niveau d'usure, de mémoire j'avais trouvé un bouclier magique aux deux tiers du jeu avec lequel j'ai fini le jeu, ça + une épée qui rend de la vie en tuant les ennemis. Mais je t'avoue que le plus marrant, c'est de jouer rogue à la double dague + l'arc avec un peu de magie.

----------


## Kelexel

> Tu as relevé quoi comme bugs ? J'en ai pas en mémoire de précis. a la base, c'est un jeu pc puis porté sur console (sous l'acronyme Dark Messiah elements). J'aime bien ce jeu même si les défauts que tu révèles le plombent pas mal.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je crois pas que cette faction soit celle des gentils


C'est absolument pas le ressenti que j'en ai eu, aussi bien vis à vis de l'Archonte que des exactions commis par les 2 camps auprès des civils. A part entendre dire que les disgraciès sont pas d'une incroyable souplesse, on a pas de gros reproche, surtout par rapport au Choeur ou les civils te remercient de t'en protéger.

----------


## RegisF

> C'est absolument pas le ressenti que j'en ai eu, aussi bien vis à vis de l'Archonte que des exactions commis par les 2 camps auprès des civils. A part entendre dire que les disgraciès sont pas d'une incroyable souplesse, on a pas de gros reproche, surtout par rapport au Choeur ou les civils te remercient de t'en protéger.


tu me diras, j'ai jamais joué les Disgraciés jusqu'au bout, néanmoins je ne pense pas que la faction des Tiers soit autant reconnaissante que quand tu prends son parti.

----------


## IriK

> Fini Dark Messiah of Might & Magic ...


Pour la version Steam, si telle est celle que tu a, étrange que tu ai eu beaucoup de bugs (aucun de mon coté l'année derniere).
Sareth parle tout de même, il est plus discret que silencieux. J'ai adoré le duo formé avec Xana, tellement de golerie et sous entendu  ::XD:: 
(la prestation de doublage vf de Véronique Desmadryl  ::love::  )

J'ai souvenir que les _"golums"_ étaient des horreurs à affrontés, en plus de faire un tantinet peur  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est quoi cet avis sur Dark Messiah sans parler du coup de pied ?
> Ce jeu putain


Ah oui ! _"Vas cherché ton putaing d'anneau contre ces pieux !"_  :Bave:

----------


## Kaede

Bah, je sais pas trop quoi vous dire, vous avez bien eu de la chance de pas avoir de bugs. Si on épluche le forum Steam ou même celui de CPC (ici, quoi), on voit vite que je suis loin d'être le seul à avoir rencontré des bugs (certains n'arrivent même pas à jouer).




> Sareth parle tout de même, il est plus discret que silencieux.


Euh oui pardon...je raconte n'importe quoi. La comparaison avec Half-Life 2 (pour le côté "héros muet") n'était pas adaptée.
Et les sous-entendus vont effectivement assez loin, jusqu'au graveleux (rarement) !  ::): 

Pour les coups de pieds, bin...j'incluais ça dans l'"exploitation de pièges pré-disposés", disons  :;):  Je reconnais que c'est assez défoulatoire et une des manières les plus efficaces de se débarrasser des ennemis (heureusement limitée par la consommation élevée de stamina). Je ne m'en suis pas servi, mais l'attaque dite "de la patinoire" 

Spoiler Alert! 


(je te bait un ennemi au bord du vide, sur une portion de sol que j'ai gelée au préalable)

 a également l'air bien rigolotte. Pas utilisé non plus, mais il paraît qu'on peut 

Spoiler Alert! 


soulever les ennemis avec la télékinésie et les balancer

. Ca sent le gentil clin d'oeil à _la_ Force (j'en ai repéré un dans le jeu, il y a un moment où 

Spoiler Alert! 


Leanna soulève une grille par la force de sa volonté

), impossible de ne pas y penser  ::):

----------


## xlight111x

> C'est quoi cet avis sur Dark Messiah sans parler du coup de pied ?


Grave.  ::(: 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai aussi joué au jeu et je n'ai eu aucun soucis hormis le bug avec la corde. 
Il pêche pas mal au niveau de son histoire, et le jeu devient trop facile une fois l'acquisition d'un "certain pouvoir", mais à part ça j'ai vraiment adoré.

La prochaine fois il faudra que je tente un run full magie, ça à l'air assez drôle.  ::P:

----------


## ercete

J'ai souvenir d'avoir pas mal kifé toute la série des Kill Kevin pour me hyper le jeu.
Mais quand j'ai voulu y rejouer en patient-gaming il y a quelques années j'ai pas réussi à le faire tourner correctement.
Remarque : faudrait que je ré-essaie avec le nouveau PC...

----------


## Nono

> Terminé *XCOM2* vanilla en vétéron en mode CartonMan.
> J'y ai pris tellement de plaisir au final que j'ai pris le DLC "War Of The Chosen" en promo la semaine dernière.
> J'espère y prendre autant de plaisir.


Tu vas te régaler.
Et maintenant que tu connais le jeu, n'hésite pas à monter la difficulté d'un cran. Les Chosen t'en ferons baver un peu, mais ça vaut le coup de tenir.
Dans les missions avec zombis, le pistolet du sharpshooter est ton meilleur ami.

Le DLC Shen Last Gift apporte une grosse mission spéciale, et une classe jouable en plus. Ça apporte un peu de variété aussi.

Par respect pour ton backlog et tes enfants, je ne te propose pas le mode Ironman.
Ou alors tu demandes à tes enfants de finir ton backlog comme des farmers chinois, et le problème est résolu  ::w00t::

----------


## Valenco

Je profite de votre discussion sur xcom 2 pour savoir si la partie stratégique prend beaucoup de place. J'aime beaucoup les jeux tactiques au tour par tour où l'on gère sa petite équipe sur le théâtre des opérations. Par contre, je suis moins friand des aspects liés à la gestion d'une base et des recherches techno... Du coup, ça m'a toujours freiné pour l'achat des jeux de cette licence.

----------


## FrousT

La gestion de la base est indispensable mais pas si compliqué que ça (tu es guidé en continue) et ca représente même pas 20% du jeux. Ca serait con de passer à côté de ce magnifique jeux juste pour ça  :;):

----------


## Ruadir

> Je profite de votre discussion sur xcom 2 pour savoir si la partie stratégique prend beaucoup de place. J'aime beaucoup les jeux tactiques au tour par tour où l'on gère sa petite équipe sur le théâtre des opérations. Par contre, je suis moins friand des aspects liés à la gestion d'une base et des recherches techno... Du coup, ça m'a toujours freiné pour l'achat des jeux de cette licence.


Ne t'inquiète pas, l'aspect gestion est gratifiant et ne dure pas très longtemps.

----------


## Nono

> La gestion de la base est indispensable mais pas si compliqué que ça (tu es guidé en continue) et ca représente même pas 20% du jeux. Ca serait con de passer à côté de ce magnifique jeux juste pour ça


Oui voilà. C'est important mais pas chronophage. Je passe plus de temps à pimper mes soldats, c'est dire...

----------


## Momock

Je viens de finir ET de laisser tomber *Castle in the Darkness* (il faudrait un thread pour les jeux qu'on-a-fini-mais-pas-vraiment).

Après avoir ragé contre l'absence de carte et contre ce crabe géant de merde qui barrait ma route (en fait il est optionnel...), j'ai fini par prendre mon courage à deux mains et suis revenu en arrière jusqu'au TP le plus proche (ce qui fut bien plus aisé que je ne le pensais, on peut zapper de gros bouts du château en se laissant choir à certains endroits), décidé à me retaper tout le jeu depuis le début au peigne fin avec mon double saut tout neuf. Y'avait un paquet de secrets à trouver mine de rien, et même pas moins de quatre zones optionnelles. J'ai vraiment passé un bon moment à explorer tout ça de fond en comble, ça m'a remotivé pour finir le jeu et lui pardonner d'être un gros troll velu. 

Au final j'ai terminé le jeu avec 92% de complétion. J'ai pas vaincu le boss de la tour et à vrai dire je ne sais pas s'il me manque un item pour voir les plateformes invisibles qui mènent à lui. Du coup j'ai pensé à utiliser l'éclair qui rebondit sur les surfaces pour les géolocaliser mais c'est très laborieux, et je devrais le refaire à chaque fois qu'il me tue (en deux coups...), alors j'ai abandonné l'idée. J'ai pas non-plus vaincu le crabe (qui en fait a une deuxième phase! Aaaaargh!!!). Par désespoir j'ai regardé une soluce pour savoir où se trouvait la première clef de Matt (ayant trouvé les deux autres ainsi que l'endroit où m'en servir tout seul) et ça ne m'a pas étonné de ne pas l'avoir trouvée vu qu'il n'y avait absolument aucun indice visuel indiquant le passage secret contrairement aux deux autres clefs. Bref, au final ça n'a servi à rien vu qu'on n'obtient aucune récompense en ouvrant cette putain de porte, et c'est là que j'ai ragequitté.

Peut-être que je reprendrait le jeu un jour, peut-être pas. J'aimerais bien faire le 100% quand-même, mais je dois être passé à côté d'un chemin caché quelque-part, vu j'ai quand-même la place pour quatre sorts et quatre armures dans mon inventaire (et une épée).

----------


## Zerger

> il n'y avait absolument aucun indice visuel indiquant le passage secret .


Ce genre de secret devrait être interdit en 2018  :tired:

----------


## Hyeud

C'est surtout l'absence de map qui devrait être interdit.

----------


## KaiN34

Wé les passages secrets sont vraiment planqués de façon nawak, faut taper dans les murs, courir dans les murs, sauter au dessus des murs.

Le crabe c'est quasiment le boss le plus dur du jeu, faut vraiment le faire quand t'es à 98% ou 99%.

Par contre pour le boss de la tour t'as pas bien fait attention aux plateformes invisibles, y a besoin de rien du tout pour savoir où elles se trouvent.  :;): 

edit: par contre pour la map vous charriez là, le jeu est pas hyper long et il est quand même assez linéaire: tout du long on va de gauche vers la droite avec à la fin une bonne partie où ça grimpe (et au milieu des zones optionnelles se terminant en cul de sac). J'ai bien plus été perdu dans Hollow Knight qui a une map que dans Castle in The Darkness qui n'en a pas.

D'ailleurs quand je pensais avoir raté quelquechose ou quand j'avais récupéré un nouveau power up ou une clé je prenais un Teleporter pour revenir au début du jeu et je refaisais les écrans à partir de là, ça prenait pas beaucoup de temps et je découvrais de nouveaux trucs.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est surtout l'absence de map qui devrait être interdit.


Si le level design est bien fichu, c'est loin d'être une nécessité. Il n'y en a pas dans Salt & Sanctuary par exemple, ou Dark Souls, et c'est pourtant très compliqué de se perdre.

----------


## Hyeud

Oui dans super mario non plus, mais dans un metroidvania, je trouve ça nul de pas en mettre.

----------


## Supergounou

Salt & Sanctuary et Dark Souls sont des Metroid-like  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Ben j'y jouerais pas alors, na !

enfin peut-être un peu...

----------


## Baynie

Dans Demon souls y'a un mini labyrinthe dans un niveau. Tout l’intérêt c'est de posé soi même des repères lumineux au sol (à l'aide d'un objet prévu pour ça) pour réussir à s'y retrouver.
Si y'a une carte ce genre de mécanique perd tout son intéret.

----------


## Momock

> D'ailleurs quand je pensais avoir raté quelquechose ou quand j'avais récupéré un nouveau power up ou une clé je prenais un Teleporter pour revenir au début du jeu et je refaisais les écrans à partir de là, ça prenait pas beaucoup de temps et je découvrais de nouveaux trucs.


C'est ce que j'aurais dû faire dès le début (quand j'avais trouvé la clef de la tour de l'horloge par exemple), j'aurais beaucoup moins galéré dans les zones suivantes. Dans ma partie quand je suis revenu à la tour de l'horloge l'armure que j'y ai trouvé était obsolète (c'est pas pour rien que les metroidvania ont généralement des upgrades qui s'aditionnent, comme ça ce qu'on trouve sert toujours à quelque-chose quel que soit le moment).

Sinon pour ce qui est des maps dans les jeux... ben ça dépend du jeu, évidemment. Dark Souls se passe très bien de carte parceque le level design est très bon, avec plein de points de repères, les zones s'imbriquent correctement (quand tu changes de zone tu ne te retrouves pas transporté à un autre endroit pendant un temps de chargement, tout est raccord), etc. Tout celà n'est possible que parceque le jeu est en troidé aussi, et parceque la TP vient très tard (on a bien le temps de s'imprégner des lieux pendant). Dans Dark Souls 2 comme aucun de ces points n'est respecté je me perdais très souvent (plus spécifiquement: je ne parvenais pas à retrouver certains lieux-clé comme des portes ou des chemins pas encore empruntés).

Dans un jeu en deudé c'est plus la même chose, on ne peut pas se repérer par rapport à ce qu'on voit au loin. Et si je suis parvenu à retouver les portes pas encore empruntées dans Castle in te Darkness c'est pas grâce au génie du level design ou parceque je me souvenais du chemin exact mais juste parceque la map est petite et que ça ne m'a pas fait perdre trop de temps de tout refouiller de fond en comble. Autrement dit: le jeu a besoin d'une map. C'est pas grâve qu'il n'en ai pas vu que l'inconvénience est mineure de par sa taille, mais il aurait dû en avoir. Et je parle pas d'un truc super détraillé case par case et compagnie, mais par exemple (et vu que le jeu va en gros de gauche à droite) une map de type Ghouls'n'Ghosts/Castevania qui indique la position des lieux important par rapport au joueur aurait été bien. Ça resterait dans la thématique old school et ça permettrait de savoir s'il faut aller grosso-merdo à gauche ou à droite depuis le lieu où l'on se trouve pour arriver à X autre lieu, sans retirer le défi de s'y retrouver dans les donjons. Ce serait juste une vague map-monde

Enfin pour moi le nouvel idéal (pour le metroidvania moyen) c'est clairement la map d'Hollow Knight: le plaisir de se perdre un peu et de devoir faire un effort de mémorisation la première fois qu'on explore une zone sans le déplaisir de ne plus retrouver ce qu'on cherche quand on fait du backtracking. Divin!

----------


## KaiN34

Bof Hollow Knight t'as beau avoir une map tu peux rien annoter dessus, j'ai perdu un temps fou à retrouver l'endroit où y avait un passage sous marin dès que j'ai eu la possibilité d'aller dans la flotte..  ::|:  Et c'est un des multiples exemples de cas où je me suis paumé dans le backtracking, ça doit être le metroidvania où j'ai le plus ragé sur le fait de ne pas retrouver des trucs déjà vu/mis de coté.  :Boom:

----------


## Momock

> Bof Hollow Knight t'as beau avoir une map tu peux rien annoter dessus, j'ai perdu un temps fou à retrouver l'endroit où y avait un passage sous marin dès que j'ai eu la possibilité d'aller dans la flotte..  Et c'est un des multiples exemples de cas où je me suis paumé dans le backtracking, ça doit être le metroidvania où j'ai le plus ragé sur le fait de ne pas retrouver des trucs déjà vu/mis de coté.


Ah, j'y rejoue en ce moment (une nouvelle partie de zéro pour jouer au contenu ajouté gratos et tenter de changer un peu l'ordre dans lequel j'explore les zones) et ils ont ajouté des marqueurs à placer soi-même sur la carte achetables à la boutique habituelle. Y'en a même de quatre couleurs différentes. Je ne sais pas quoi en penser honnêtement, je trouve que ça facilite un peu trop le boulot, mais d'un autre côté vu que c'est ma seconde partie j'ai plus autant envie de passer des heures à fouiner que la première fois.

----------


## KaiN34

> Ah, j'y rejoue en ce moment (une nouvelle partie de zéro pour jouer au contenu ajouté gratos et tenter de changer un peu l'ordre dans lequel j'explore les zones) et ils ont ajouté des marqueurs à placer soi-même sur la carte achetables à la boutique habituelle. Y'en a même de quatre couleurs différentes. Je ne sais pas quoi en penser honnêtement, je trouve que ça facilite un peu trop le boulot, mais d'un autre côté vu que c'est ma seconde partie j'ai plus autant envie de passer des heures à fouiner que la première fois.


Ca va me sauver la vie.  ::o:

----------


## banditbandit

> Dans Demon souls y'a un mini labyrinthe dans un niveau. Tout l’intérêt c'est de posé soi même des repères lumineux au sol (à l'aide d'un objet prévu pour ça) pour réussir à s'y retrouver.
> Si y'a une carte ce genre de mécanique perd tout son intéret.


Le niveau de la prison, on retrouve vite ses marques à force de mourir et de recommencer.

----------


## PG 13

> Bof Hollow Knight t'as beau avoir une map tu peux rien annoter dessus, j'ai perdu un temps fou à retrouver l'endroit où y avait un passage sous marin dès que j'ai eu la possibilité d'aller dans la flotte..  Et c'est un des multiples exemples de cas où je me suis paumé dans le backtracking, ça doit être le metroidvania où j'ai le plus ragé sur le fait de ne pas retrouver des trucs déjà vu/mis de coté.


#Ryoga



 ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

> Salt & Sanctuary et Dark Souls sont des Metroid-like


Non.

----------


## Baynie

> Le niveau de la prison, on retrouve vite ses marques à force de mourir et de recommencer.


Non je parlais pas de la prison je parlais des cavernes dans le 2-2. C'est impossible de trouver tous les objets planqués sans cartographier le coin méthodiquement.

----------


## banditbandit

Ah oui je pense que tu parles de la mine, effectivement.

----------


## Supergounou

> Dans un jeu en deudé c'est plus la même chose


Justement, si le level design est bien fichu, que chaque salle est unique et que chaque environnement est différent du précédent, ça ne sert plus à rien d'avoir une carte. Après, j'ai un bon sens de l'orientation, ça aide j'imagine, mais dans Salt&Sanctuary je ne me suis jamais perdu. Par contre, pas de map dans un SuperMetroid, j'imagine même pas l'angoisse (non pas que le level design est mauvais loin de là, mais limitations de la console et gros labyrinthe).




> Non.


Bientôt on va nous dire que MetroidPrime n'est pas un Metroid-like  :^_^:

----------


## Euklif

Exact. C'est un fpa  ::ninja:: .

----------


## KaiN34

> #Ryoga
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/18/6a04...cabd293ada.jpg


Tous les autres j'ai pas eu de soucis.  :tired: 

Non sérieux je vous invite à aller voir cette map de Castle in The Darkness faite par un joueur, vous allez voir c'est linéaire et pas très long.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byf...RuczdKRjA/view

----------


## Hyeud

Ah ouais tout de même  ::O:

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de finir le jeu "*Oregon Trail deluxe*", un jeu de 1992.
On doit réussir à traverser une partie des USA avec ses vaches, ses potes et sa caravane, sans mourir, de faim, de froid, attaqué, mordu par les serpents, bouffé par la maladie.

Je ne comprenais rien étant gamin, là j'ai enfin pu prendre ma revanche !  :B):

----------


## Nephizz

> Je viens de finir le jeu "*Oregon Trail deluxe*", un jeu de 1992.
> On doit réussir à traverser une partie des USA avec ses vaches, ses potes et sa caravane, sans mourir, de faim, de froid, attaqué, mordu par les serpents, bouffé par la maladie.
> 
> Je ne comprenais rien étant gamin, là j'ai enfin pu prendre ma revanche !


Cool. Après tu peux enchaîner sur *Organ Trail*, son pendant horrifique survivaliste zombie. Ou alors mieux, *Death Road to Canada*, qui lui est bien supérieur.

----------


## Kaede

Fini à "100%" Hexcells en 4 heures et demi (oui j'ai traîné), dans le cadre du topic de l'event du backlog.
C'est une sorte de variante du démineur beaucoup plus poussée, avec un côté sudoku : il y a des contraintes posées sur les colonnes, les diagonales, la disposition des hexagones et il faut découvrir le tableau petit à petit.
Pas trop ma came (je ne dis pas que c'est un mauvais jeu, et j'ai voté "bien aimé" sur le site du backlog, plutôt pour dire "bon jeu" en fait). Je l'explique plusieurs fois dans le topic de l'event du backlog : c'est un peu comme les sudoku, c'est pas un truc qui m'amuse beaucoup. Je préfère un jeu comme Spacechem en comparaison, sûrement parce que c'est plus créatif, et il y a un tout petit peu d'écriture, alors que dans Hexcells, nada. Les goûts et les couleurs.

----------


## Canard WC

> Ce genre de secret devrait être interdit en 2018


Même pas un indicateur sur la mini-map ? Une petite surbrillance ?
Quelle honte !  :Cigare:

----------


## Momock

Je tiens à préciser que, pour moi, un passage secret n'a pas nécessairement à être voyant ou indiqué visuellement (avec des craquelures sur un mur à casser ou que sais-je)... maiiiiis... il faut qu'il y ai au moins un indice (un cul-de-sac sans item à ramasser, une alcôve située dans un lieu étrange, une salle entièrement symétrique sauf à un endroit, une petite plateforme qui a l'air de ne servir à rien, un bout de journal qui donne une piste, ce genre de chose qui te fait "tilter"). Dans l'exemple que j'ai donné y'avait rien de tout ça (mais les rares fois où ça arrive dans ce jeu c'est que ça mène à des easter eggs qui ne comptent pas pour le 100%, donc c'est pas grâve).

D'ailleurs je viens de le finir à 100% cette fois (j'ai eût reccours à la soluce pour savoir que faire de l'orbe blanche, j'aurais jamais trouvé sinon). J'ai commencé une partie en newgame+ et OMG y'a plein de nouveaux trucs! Une vraie bonne surprise.

----------


## Zerger

Bon ben ca va finir en whishlist, vous m'avez rendu curieux

----------


## KaiN34

> Bon ben ca va finir en whishlist, vous m'avez rendu curieux


Hors promo le jeu est moins cher sur Humble par contre.

----------


## pesos

> Bientôt on va nous dire que MetroidPrime n'est pas un Metroid-like


C'est à dire que le principe de base d'un metroidvania est de débloquer des capacités au fur et à mesure de l'aventure qui vont te permettre de passer tel ou tel obstacle afin de débloquer telle ou telle zone.

Quand on ne retrouve pas ça dans un jeu (Dark Souls en l’occurrence), ça devient un poil compliqué de le qualifier comme tel  :;): 

Je ne nie pas Dark Souls s'est inspiré du genre pour certains trucs mais ça ne suffit aucunement à le classer dans ce genre.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est à dire que le principe de base d'un *metroidvania* est de débloquer des capacités au fur et à mesure de l'aventure qui vont te permettre de passer tel ou tel obstacle afin de débloquer telle ou telle zone.


Je parle de Metroid-like moi monsieur, pas de ce sous genre qui n'existe même pas  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

Quelle différence ça fait par rapport à ce que j'avance ?

----------


## Hyeud

> 


On peut pas test il a mis le ninja de la mauvaise foi.

----------


## pesos

Merde je suis niqué  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

> Quelle différence ça fait par rapport à ce que j'avance ?


Ça change que c'est super réducteur pour le genre de le limiter à "débloquer des capacités pour progresser", d'autant que c'est assez faux puisque sinon les Zelda ou les derniers Tomb Raider seraient des Metroid-like. Ce qui défini un Metroid-like, c'est avant ton le level design, cloisonné, très labyrinthique, encourageant le backtracking avec des raccourcis qui s'ouvrent progressivement pour revenir sur ses pas afin de récupérer des updates ou du stuff qui étaient jusqu'alors inaccessible, ou avancer jusqu'au boss suivant. Et ça, c'est le cas dans Dark Souls (où si tu préfères, les capacités c'est les clés), et c'est aussi ce qui rend les igavania du genre Symphony of the Night hors concours (et donc le terme Metroidvania caduc).

----------


## pesos

Oui mais alors c'est tout aussi réducteur de définir les Dark Souls comme des Metroid-like du coup.

----------


## poulpator

Bin dans Metroid tu peux courrir et dans Dark Souls aussi. Comme par hasard.

----------


## Hyeud

Et il y a les lettres R, O et D en commun aussi, ça doit vouloir dire quelque chose.  :X1:

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui mais alors c'est tout aussi réducteur de définir les Dark Souls comme des Metroid-like du coup.


Metroid-like avec gameplay basé sur de l'action RPG  ::):

----------


## Momock

> Metroid-like avec gameplay basé sur de l'action RPG


Donc un metroidvania. Metroidvania = trucs de metroid (level design, upgrades) + trucs de "RPG" (levelup, loot).

 ::ninja:: 

Et c'est pas réducteur de considérer les upgrades qui "débloquent" de nouvelles routes comme part intégrante d'un metroid-like. J'ajouterais même que ces upgrades doivent ajouter du gameplay de manière générale, être des aptitues utilisables n'importe-quand, et donc Dark Souls est exclu vu qu'il n'y a rien de tout ça, juste des clefs. DS est un dungeon crawler à la troisième personne en ce qui me concerne, genre aussi connu pour son level design biscornu (ce que les séries à l'origine de DS (King's Field, Shadow Tower) peuvent confirmer).

----------


## Supergounou

> Metroidvania = trucs de metroid (level design


Ah non! Quand on voit le niveau famélique du level design du jeu qui a créé ce terme absurde (Symphony of the Night), on ne peut pas décemment écrire ça!  :tired: 




> Et c'est pas réducteur de considérer les upgrades qui "débloquent" de nouvelles routes comme part intégrante d'un metroid-like.


Ce qui est réducteur c'est d'affirmer que c'en est le principe de base.




> J'ajouterais même que ces upgrades doivent ajouter du gameplay de manière générale, être des aptitues utilisables n'importe-quand, et donc Dark Souls est exclu vu qu'il n'y a rien de tout ça, juste des clefs.


Ghost 1.0 n'est pas d'accord, et c'est pas un cas unique.

'fin bon, comme d'hab je suis tout seul sur le coup, un jour vous aussi vous verrez la lumière  ::P:

----------


## Momock

> Ghost 1.0 n'est pas d'accord, et c'est pas un cas unique.


Chais plus comment fonctionnait Ghost 1.0. Par contre Knytt: Underground a tous les airs d'un metroid-like sans en être vraiment un vu que les upgrades sont temporaires, mais ça fait bizarre de ne pas le considérer comme un metroid-like (pourtant c'en est pas un).

Bref... les "machin-like" pour décrire un genre, c'est pas terrible. On devrait mettre tout ça dans "action/aventure" ou "action/RPG" et c'est marre.

----------


## Hyeud

On ne pourra jamais donner raison à quelqu'un qui dit du mal de symphony of the night  :Cell:

----------


## pesos

Toutafay !

----------


## Momock

Pluzun!

Non je déconne, c'est un des Castlevania les plus faibles, et les meilleurs ne valent déjà pas plus de 7/10.

----------


## KaiN34

> Pluzun!
> 
> Non je déconne, c'est un des Castlevania les plus faibles, et les meilleurs ne valent déjà pas plus de 7/10.


 ::O:

----------


## LeChameauFou

J'avais fini Mass effect 3 et Andromeda l'an passé.

Du coup, j'ai fini *Mass effect*
Excellente histoire, avec un univers bien travaillé et pensé. Le gameplay manque de pep's comparativement aux derniers opus mais ça pose bien les bases. 
Les animations faciales sont celles d'Andromeda ^^ (petit tacle facile pour MEA)
Malgré tout ce jeu a un charme désuet. Super.

----------


## Hyeud

> Pluzun!
> 
> Non je déconne, c'est un des Castlevania les plus faibles, et les meilleurs ne valent déjà pas plus de 7/10.


 :Pouah: 

J'ai fini le tutorial de *The Duelyst*, c'est un petit ccg pas mal du tout vu qu'il implique le placement de son général et des créatures invoqués comme un élément majeur du gameplay, par contre c'est gros grind ou grosse CB au choix pour avoir la collec' et commencer à se mesurer aux meilleurs.

(hop du coup je suis dans le sujet  :Indeed: )

----------


## Kaede

Je viens de finir Seasons After Fall, après 6h et demi (j'ai traîné un peu, un tout petit peu de idle, un peu trop de tournage en rond).
J'étais resté sur le test de Gamekult parlant d'un dernier quart répétitif (je l'attendais avec pas beaucoup d'enthousiasme...), je ne pensais pas l'avoir atteint et la fin m'a pris par surprise.

En bref :
- Le gameplay est décent mais vraiment pas fou. Mais je m'attendais à pire après lecture de la review d'une connaissance. C'est de la plateforme / puzzle / metroidvania (on débloque des capacités pour ouvrir la map au fur et à mesure).
- Les puzzles sont trop simples
- La partie plateforming n'est pas très satisfaisante. Ce n'est pas un jeu orienté skill, mais les déplacements ne sont pas aussi agréables qu'ils devraient l'être. La difficulté du renard à se retourner et prendre de la vitesse donne une sensation de lourdeur (on est obligé de davantage prendre son temps, voir de prendre de l'élan), la courbe de saut est bizarre (exagérément verticale, le LD est taillé avec, mais bon...et puis on cherche le rapport avec l'animal), il y a aussi une mini-bizarrerie que j'ai noté concernant la camera (le renard avance par léger à-coups, soit, mais la camera suit le même rythme. Enfin, lorsqu'on court à fond et s'arrête net, la camera marque carrément un léger retour arrière. Tout cela relève du détail qu'on ne remarque qu'en y prêtant attention, mais tout de même, quels choix bizarres ?)
- Conséquence directe des deux points précédents : le backtracking, assez marqué, est zzZzzZz. En ce qui me concerne, le backtracking a été accentué par le fait qu'à une ou deux occasions je ne savais pas trop où aller / quoi chercher où. Cela n'a heureusement pas été trop long.
+ C'est fluide (144Hz-compliant) et _ultra_ beau (et, je trouve, de meilleur goût qu'Ori et the Blind Forest, ce dernier est inconstablement très beau mais j'ai pas accroché des masses à la DA de ce dernier, _trop_ colorié / flashy). Je crois qu'Ori fait pareil, mais le jeu intègre occasionnellement éléments en 3D ou fake 3D en plus de la 2D "peinturée", et des effets de particules. Les décors sont variés et très nombreux, le jeu n'est pas très grand et il y a très peu de répétition. Le niveau de détail est variable mais en général c'est bien assez détaillé pour ravir l'oeil, avec en plus une blinde d'avant/arrière-plans parallaxes. Sans parler du reste (l'animation de la neige en hiver, du vent en automne, etc.). tl;dr : c'est bien fait, et avec goût (par une petite équipe, en plus !)
+ L'ambiance sonore est également au RDV avec l'ami Yann van der Cruyssen aka Morusque, dont j'ai adoré le travail sur les précédents jeux Swing Swing Submarine (et en dehors, il une page Bandcamp, pas mal d'albums perso). Qu'il s'agisse d'ambiances sonores ou de musiques (généralement instrumentales), c'est du tout bon.
+ L'histoire est bien. Je pense malheureusement n'avoir pas tout saisi (Google me dit qu'il y a plusieurs lectures). Elle n'est pas imposée lourdement au joueur et se déroule naturellement avec le jeu (comprendre : pas de cinématiques trop lourdingues et longues, et à vous de suivre / chercher du sens)
+ Le jeu est raisonnablement court pour ce qu'il a à offrir en terme de gameplay et de narration

Bilan moyen-bon à cause du gameplay, donc, pas sûr que je le recommanderais, _sauf_ à qq'un qui n'aurait fait aucun jeu du genre, ou qq'un qui ne recherche pas vraiment du challenge sous qq forme que ce soit (là, oui, il n'y a pas grand-chose à redire).
Le reste est parfait.

----------


## BentheXIII

Je viens juste de finir le dernier *Rise of the Tomb Raider*. C'était rigolo, pas très subtil tant Lara devient un space marine au fur et à mesure de la montée en niveau et du craft, mais les environnements du jeu m'ont vraiment plu.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Subnautica* en une trentaine d'heures, j'ai adoré. Ça faisait un moment que je n'avais pas pris autant de plaisir à explorer un monde ouvert comme ça  ::): 

Le truc le plus frustrant du monde (une jauge d'oxygène dans un jeu qui se passe sous l'eau, le cauchemar) est si bien implémenté que c'est déjà un miracle pour moi de supporter un truc pareil. J'aime beaucoup l'exploration libre mais qui en garde sous le coude avec des paliers de profondeurs à aller chercher (et j'avais envie d'y aller, pour faire avancer l'histoire et aller chercher des composants supérieurs pour avoir de nouveaux joujoux). Entre une barre d'oxygène pour aller plus profond et une barre d'endurance pour aller plus haut pour moi y a pas photo.

Dans un autre genre, là ou Prey m'avait un peu déçu avec son côté "dangers à connaître et à éviter" Subnautica me plaît plus avec le matos à entretenir, les dangers de l'environnement et les créatures qui nous veulent du mal (dommage que le bestiaire soit assez mince au bout du compte, à un moment les leviathans ne font plus transpirer).

J'aime aussi le fait qu'on puisse avancer à son rythme. A part deux moments (facultatifs) qui nous poussent un peu au cul, j'ai pu prendre mon temps et passer les paliers quand bon me semblait (j'ai passé quasiment 10 heures à barboter avec mes palmes avant de faire ma base). Certains jalons m'ont moins plu que d'autres (début de Seamoth et de Cyclops grosso modo, je me suis senti un peu restreint) mais la construction de base est tellement bonne que j'ai toujours eu un truc cool à faire.

Les cinq raccourcis m'ont bien gavé, et les problèmes de performances sont là. La distance d'affichage peut être décevante, j'ai eu des grosses chutes de performances pendant que l'environnement se chargeait au point que j'ai du redémarrer le jeu une ou deux fois. En cherchant une plante particulière, j'ai passé tout le jeu au peigne fin en une partie : jeu devenu injouable, j'ai du le relancer. Globalement c'est pas si terrible mais ça peut être gênant.

J'ai eu un petit pincement au cœur en laissant derrière moi ma belle base, mon sous-marin tout équipé...  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

> En cherchant une plante particulière


Toi aussi, tu as parcouru le monde entier pour cette putain de plante qui était à côté du donneur de quete ?  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

Nan c'est pas vrai  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Si si, dans une grotte dans le même bassin  :tired: 
Le pire, c'est qu'après avoir passé 2 heures sans réussir à en trouver, il me fallait un métal rare dont je n'arrivais plus à me souvenir de l'emplacement. Et en le cherchant, je suis tombé sur 4 spots de cette putain de plante.

Donc si vous vous lancez dans le jeu, FAITES DES BALISES!!! POUR TOUT !!!

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai passé deux heures à chercher cette saleté  :Cryb:

----------


## Blackogg

:haha: 

Perso quand j'ai eu la quête, j'ai tout fouillé sur place d'abord, parce que je pensais qu'il fallait continuer à descendre  ::P: .
Grand bien m'a pris  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Et le pire du pire, c'est que cette plante était présente dans mon pokedex, ce qui veut dire que je l'avais déjà scanné une fois précédemment  :Boom:

----------


## Kaelis

'fin bon, j'ai hâte de voir la suite pour les développeurs. Entre ça et Natural Selection...

----------


## CptProut

Fini *Far Cry 5* en 25H.

Bordel que c’était nul, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire plus générique que ce truc. Le seul truc bien était la zone de jacob 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou il te conditionne a faire le même niveau en boucle pour tuer le leader de la zone même prévenu tu te fait avoir ...

.

Je suis triste pour le level designer qui ont prévu des avant poste qui peuvent être attaqué de plein de façon inventive, mais en réalité avec helico+ mitraillette et tu nettoie les camps en 2 min max avec le bonus aucune alarme, et je parle pas des pelle qui sont abusé ni des IA qui n'ont aucune idée sur comment piloter les avions et qui se crache 10 sec après t'avoir repéré. Et bien sur vu que le jeu a peur que tu t'ennuie il se passe toujours un truc on te lâche jamais ( même au milieu de la montagne profonde tu tombe sur des otage à libéré)

Le jeu n'arrive pas a trouvé son équilibre entre sérieux et turbo con, du coup c'est surement bien pour streamer mais pour jouer c'est franchement naze.

----------


## schouffy

25h quand même.

----------


## CptProut

> 25h quand même.


Pour un open world ou j'ai pris le temps de libéré tout les avant poste et de maxé mes compétence ça fait short.

après ça me convient vu que sur la fin je forçait un peu.

----------


## schouffy

Non mais je veux dire t'as pas pu trouver ça si nul, sinon t'y aurais pas passé 25h (à tout faire, tout maxer).

----------


## akaraziel

*Subnautica* fini aussi de mon côté, en une quarantaine d'heures.

C'est mal opti, la distance d'affichage (lod) est assez honteuse, mais c'est vraiment joli (sans être techniquement ouf) et rien que pour ça c'était un plaisir d'explorer ce monde aquatique. J'en dis pas plus mais j'ai eu pas mal de petits moments "wouah", et tout autant de "nope nope nope !".
En mode survie, le craft ne m'a pas posé de véritable soucis, j'ai même trouvé ça assez bien fichu même si ça manquait parfois d'indications sur les composants à trouver. D'ailleurs, pensez à poser des balises pour repérer certaines ressources/biomes.  :;): 
Concernant le scénario, sans être dingue ça se laisse suivre agréablement. Après un début qui assiste pas mal le joueur sur les endroits à visiter, le jeu fini par nous lâcher dans la nature, avec nos palmes et notre couteau.
Bref, j'ai pas vu passer les 40 heures de jeu.


Dans la foulée, j'ai fait aussi *The vanishing of Ethan Carter (Redux)*, en trois heures environ. C'était très sympa.

----------


## Zerger

25h pour un jeu qu'on trouve nul, ca me choque pas du tout.
Combien de fois on s'est deja dit "Mouais, c'est pas terrible mais peut etre une fois que j'aurais débloqué /atteint / tué toto, ca deviendra plus interessant" ? Le syndrome du jeu qui ne décolle jamais.

----------


## CptProut

> Non mais je veux dire t'as pas pu trouver ça si nul, sinon t'y aurais pas passé 25h (à tout faire, tout maxer).


Pour résumé grossièrement j'ai du faire 15h sur la première zone de jeu, et quand je l'ai fini entre les défi + caché "secrète" j'avais débloque 80% de l'arbre de compétence. après je suis loin d'avoir tout fait j'ai juste débloqué l'ensemble des avant postes ( ou plus tu avance moin il y en a une zone n'en dispose que de 4)




> 25h pour un jeu qu'on trouve nul, ca me choque pas du tout.
> Combien de fois on s'est deja dit "Mouais, c'est pas terrible mais peut etre une fois que j'aurais débloqué /atteint / tué toto, ca deviendra plus interessant" ? Le syndrome du jeu qui ne décolle jamais.


Surtout que la narration est un peu funky en gros la narration avance une fois que tu a fait assez d'action de résistance sauf qu'on te laisse pas le choix par un truchement scénaristique tu te retrouve bloqué dans une mission lié a l'histoire ( souvent mal menée et plutôt répétitive).

----------


## KaiN34

> 25h pour un jeu qu'on trouve nul, ca me choque pas du tout.
> Combien de fois on s'est deja dit "Mouais, c'est pas terrible mais peut etre une fois que j'aurais débloqué /atteint / tué toto, ca deviendra plus interessant" ? Le syndrome du jeu qui ne décolle jamais.


Oula moi c'est totalement l'opposé, suffit que le jeu soit simplement ennuyant (même pas qu'il soit nul) et je le lâche au bout d'1 heure grand max.

----------


## Momock

> Combien de fois on s'est deja dit "Mouais, c'est pas terrible mais peut etre une fois que j'aurais débloqué /atteint / tué toto, ca deviendra plus interessant" ? Le syndrome du jeu qui ne décolle jamais.


Une fois, sur Morrowind (au bout de trente heures ça devient bien, promis!). Ce fut la dernière.

----------


## znokiss

> 25h pour un jeu qu'on trouve nul, ca me choque pas du tout.
> Combien de fois on s'est deja dit "Mouais, c'est pas terrible mais peut etre une fois que j'aurais débloqué /atteint / tué toto, ca deviendra plus interessant" ? Le syndrome du jeu qui ne décolle jamais.


A voir. 25h, ça tape dans le max du temps que j'ai passé sur un JV (hors certaines exceptions comme GTA 4 où j'ai passé moitié du temps à le pourrir de mods, et autres STALKER ou Deux-Ex...)
Quand je trouve le jeu nul, 4-5h, c'est le max.

----------


## Euklif

Même si je suis «guéris», je compatis.

----------


## Zerger

> Même si je suis «guéris», je compatis.


Je m'apprêtais à raler parce que vous alliez quand meme pas créer un topic pour ça.

Puis j'ai cliqué  ::ninja::  J'ai eu chaud !

----------


## banditbandit

Trop vieux, marchera pas.

----------


## Zodex

Fini le premier cycle de *Nier: Automata*. Donc pas fini en fait. Je reviendrais probablement ici quand j'aurais VRAIMENT fini, parce que ce cycle A n'est pas exactement enthousiasmant... Sauf le système de combat bien sûr, il ne pouvait en être autrement avec Platinum !

----------


## Euklif

> Je m'apprêtais à raler parce que vous alliez quand meme pas créer un topic pour ça.
> 
> Puis j'ai cliqué  J'ai eu chaud !


C'est parce que tu as perdu ton âme d'enfant ça ^^.
L'esprit "expertcpc" qui fait des ravages sur ses forumeurs gentils  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Lake Ridden*, un jeu qui croise le walking simulator et le jeu d'énigmes, le tout dans un décor forestier avec un vieux manoir abandonné, mais sans le côté horreur (et tant mieux).

Fini en 12h (mais je suis du genre lent à la détente, question compréhension d'énigmes). D'une certaine manière, l'ambiance du jeu m'a beaucoup rappelé Miss Pérégrine et les Enfants Particuliers (les bouquins, par le film) avec un côté Jules Vernes (pas mal d'énigmes à bases de mécanismes). La direction artistique rattrape bien le côté technique un peu faiblard, avec parfois des choix de couleurs assez magnifiques.

J'ai trouvé quelques énigmes un peu tordues (surtout sur la fin), mais heureusement que le jeu est doté d'un système d'indices. Les doublages aussi manquent de "conviction", mais globalement ça fait le taf.
Par contre l'histoire, sur la fin, dévient assez peu compréhensible et c'est dommage parce que les personnages sont intéressants.

Pour résumer, j'ai bien aimé Lake Ridden, ce n'est pas le GOTY 2018 mais c'est clairement un titre sympathique que je recommanderais en premier lieu aux amateurs de belles ambiances. Attention toutefois, le jeu est en anglais uniquement (pour le moment du moins)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Terminé *Prey* choppé à vil prix dans les soldes de la semaine dernière. 20h de jeu grosso merdo. Sympa. J'irais pas jusqu'à l'encenser comme j'ai pu le voir ici ou là, mais le level design est solide (même si la station, qui semble assez maousse au départ, fini par paraître assez petite une fois qu'on la connaît), les dialogues sont correc' et le storytelling à base d'objets à collecter globalement bien foutu - on dévoile avec plaisir la situation réelle de la station au fil des audiologs et autres emails.

Seul point noir pour moi, le combat, qui me semble ne jamais vraiment se trouver. A partir du moment où l'on dispose de certains pouvoirs/armes - moment qui vient relativement vite - la plupart des rencontres sont très simples et n'apportent au fond pas grand chose au jeu. J'aurais au final préféré moins de combat et plus de puzzles, voir un combat plus punitif nécessitant de se débarrasser des ennemis en usant de moyens détournés (avec des tricks façon Hitman en silent assassin  ::love:: ). Ca aurait bien ajouté à la tension et à l'aura de dangerosité des ennemis, qui a la fin du jeu n'est plus vraiment tangible - ce qui est relativement dommage.

Même 

Spoiler Alert! 


le nightmare, qui au final est censé être le croque mitaine flippant, ne surprend réellement que la première fois et se contente ensuite d'être plus une gêne cassant le rythme qu'une vraie pression tant l'IA est aux fraises (on se planque dans un recoin et on va pisser un coup en attendant la fin du timer).



Bref, je regrette pas mon achat, je reste assez curieux de ce qu'ils vont faire du setting.

----------


## banditbandit

*Alien Isolation*

Terminé non sans mal, j'ai repris depuis quelques temps le jeu que j'avais abandonné il y a maintenant plus de six mois.
Difficile de se faire un avis tranché car j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes techniques (avant de réussir à les résoudre en partie) notamment un bug qui bloquait la progression. C'est pourquoi je pourrais dire qu'il ya une première partie plutôt cool et que la seconde moitié fut plus un chemin de croix qu'autre chose.

Autrement dans l'ensemble le jeu est bien, c'est très fidèle au film, un gros plus à la direction artistique et à la bande son.
Les points noirs sont l'IA de la bête avec un comportement hiératique, et le jeu qui tire en longueur inutilement, d'autan qu'on finit par faire toujours la même chose, et qu'on se tape des aller retour dans des décors qui ne change pas tant que ça. 

Au final je recommanderais le jeu surtout si vous êtes fan, car même si on aime pas l'infiltration ça vaut le coup de l'essayer.

----------


## La Marmotta

> *Alien Isolation*
> Autrement dans l'ensemble le jeu est bien, c'est très fidèle au film, un gros plus à la direction artistique et à la bande son.
> Les points noirs sont l'IA de la bête avec un comportement hiératique, et le jeu qui tire en longueur inutilement, d'autan qu'on finit par faire toujours la même chose, et qu'on se tape des aller retour dans des décors qui ne change pas tant que ça. 
> 
> Au final je recommanderais le jeu surtout si vous êtes fan, car même si on aime pas l'infiltration ça vaut le coup de l'essayer.


Tu as joué en quel mode de difficulté ? Car pour avoir fait le jeu en difficile, je peux t'assurer que le comportement de l'alien est on ne peut plus naturel, malin et fourbe. Les parties de cache-cache prennent une dimension tactique énorme. Je garde un souvenir mémorable de l'IA, unique en son genre, qui m'a foutu les pires sueurs froides de ma vie.
Pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi, on passe son temps à accomplir des tâches futiles (réactiver l'électricité, tourner des manivelles, réparer un bidule), on fait le mécanicien pendant 10 heures, il n'y a pas de tâches épiques...et pourtant c'est de loin le meilleur survival horror auquel j'ai joué. Cette IA bon sang, je ne compte plus les souvenirs mémorables ou l'on se feintait mutuellement avec l'Alien, où je le titillais avec le lance-flamme avant qu'il ne comprenne qu'il lui suffisait de me faire gaspiller mes munitions pour qu'il exploite les zones d'ombres pendant que la flamme nous éblouit pour nous prendre à revert.

Du génie ce jeu.

----------


## Zerger

La difficulté ne change pas le comportement de l'alien il me semble, seulement la quantité d'objets trouvés.

Pareil, je fais partie de ceux qui ont trouvé l'IA de l'alien vraiment bluffante, ca rend l'infiltration du jeu vraiment unique. Mais je comprend aussi que l'alien qui se "téléporte" autour de nous grâce aux conduits peut en gêner certains

----------


## La Marmotta

Si si, la difficulté influence directement le comportement de l'alien et sa faculté à s'adapter en fonction des actions du joueur. En gros, plus tu réduis le niveau de difficulté, plus l'alien est con.

edit : tiens, un source de rock pape rshotgun : 
_"Novice difficulty makes the alien less aggressive, a slower learner, easier to distract, and not as good as searching hiding places, while turning other enemies easier to defeat, making Ripley tougher, and throwing more items at her.

Nightmare mode, hooo. The motion tracker is wonky and often unreliable. The flamethrower gets less fuel and burns it quicker. You’ll find less items and ammo. Systems are harder to hack. Androids hit like, well, mechanical men should. No health bar, no ammo counter. And a more clever, more aggressive alien"_

----------


## Zerger

Ok, j'avais fini le jeu en normal puis en hard, j'en avais chier dans les 2 cas  ::P:

----------


## Super_Newbie

*Dark Souls III*

C'est fabuleux tout ce que le jeu a à offrir comme gameplay et comme DA mais je reste un joueur à l'ancienne et j'aurai bien aimé qu'une joli cinématique vienne conclure mes 42 heures de frustration, de haine et de palpitations cardiaques. BloodBorne était plus généreux sur ce point.
Ça me fait donc deux _soulborne_ sur 4 finis pour l'instant, je m'accomplis doucement...

----------


## Blackogg

> *Dark Souls III*
> 
> C'est fabuleux tout ce que le jeu a à offrir comme gameplay et comme DA mais je reste un joueur à l'ancienne et j'aurai bien aimé qu'une joli cinématique vienne conclure mes 42 heures de frustration, de haine et de palpitations cardiaques. BloodBorne était plus généreux sur ce point.
> Ça me fait donc deux _soulborne_ sur 4 finis pour l'instant, je m'accomplis doucement...


Bravo !
Par contre il y a 5 Soulsborne  ::P:

----------


## Baynie

> Ça me fait donc deux _soulborne_ sur* 4* finis pour l'instant, je m'accomplis doucement...


I am Demon's Souls and I don't approve this message.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> *Dark Souls III*
> 
> C'est fabuleux tout ce que le jeu a à offrir comme gameplay et comme DA mais je reste un joueur à l'ancienne et j'aurai bien aimé qu'une joli cinématique vienne conclure mes 42 heures de frustration, de haine et de palpitations cardiaques. BloodBorne était plus généreux sur ce point.
> Ça me fait donc deux _soulborne_ sur 4 finis pour l'instant, je m'accomplis doucement...


La fin a presque réussi à me foutre une larmiche malgré la "cinématique" très courte.

Cette musique du générique de fin aussi  ::'(:

----------


## Drakkoone

*Batman the Enemy Within*

Excellent, en fait, c'est probablement l'un des meilleurs jeu Telltale.

La Relation Batman/Joker est excellente, celle Harley/Joker aussi, il y a de vrais choix avec de vrais conséquences, le 5eme épisode à d'ailleurs 2 versions complètement différentes selon les choix de l'épisode 4.

Par contre, ils vont galérer pour le premier épisode de la saison 3, vu le nombre de possibilités laissées à la fin.

----------


## Baynie

> Par contre, ils vont galérer pour le premier épisode de la saison 3, vu le nombre de possibilités laissées à la fin.


Walking Dead S2 avait beaucoup de fins différentes aussi, mais t’inquiète la magie Telltale est là, ils ont réussi à faire une S3 assez facilement.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Walking Dead S2 avait beaucoup de fins différentes aussi, mais t’inquiète la magie Telltale est là, ils ont réussi à faire une S3 assez facilement.


S'pas faux.


Saison 3  :Vibre:

----------


## Louck

*Thumper*

Le jeu est spécial. Très spécial. Je ne le recommanderai pas à tout le monde, même à ceux qui aimeraient les jeux de rythmes. 

Pourtant le voyage vaut le coup: C'est très psychédélique, les sensations de jeu sont bien présents, surtout lorsqu'on devient très bon et qu'on enchaîne les notes. Malgré une musique qui est résumé par nos bonnes actions et une batterie, le jeu est très plaisant à jouer... Mais il faut aimer le style "violent" et la difficulté qu'offre ce jeu.
Le jeu propose offre toujours du neuf durant les premiers niveaux. Cependant dans les 3 ou 4 derniers niveaux, l'originalité s'estompe petit à petit, jusqu'à tomber sur du redondant ou de la répétition - même plusieurs fois sur une même séquence. Pourtant il arrive de tomber sur des bonnes idées, voir même de *très* bonnes idées, particulièrement durant les boss et à la toute fin du jeu. C'est dommage que ca ne soit pas plus exploité dans les autres niveaux.

Le vrai point noir du jeu est l'équilibrage des niveaux. Il arrive de temps en temps de faire face à des séquences qui durent plus d'une minute et qui sont très difficile, sur lequel on y passe un certain temps, avant que le jeu devient subitement très facile sur le reste du niveau. Les développeurs aiment mettre ces séquences meurtrières au début de chaque niveau.
Le problème est aussi présent chez les boss: par exemple, j'ai trouvé le boss final du niveau 8 ridicule par rapport à ce que j'ai affronté dans les précédents niveaux... Sachant qu'il n'y a que 9 niveaux dans ce jeu! (pour 7-8 heures de jeu environ).

Au final, j'ai passé un très bon moment. Par contre, je n'ai pas envie de le relancer, ni de faire les niveaux "+" qui sont bien hardcore.

----------


## Euklif

Perso j'aime beaucoup le trip psyché ou la musique... mais qu'est ce que je suis mauvais !
7/8h, c'est le temps que j'ai mis pour arriver au boss du monde 3  :Emo: .

----------


## Zerger

Moi c'est plus le fait que tu peux zapper 3/4 des trucs à l'écran pour finir le jeu

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir la campagne de solo de *Titanfall 2*.

J'y ai passé un très chouet moment: même si l'histoire n'est pas super passionnante, le gameplay lui est solide et se renouvelle régulièrement. La partie FPS est excellente, avec des armes variées qui ont du punch et l'alternance avec les phases en titan qui lui aussi dispose d'armes variées. On a aussi toute la partie sauts et plateformes avec de bonnes idées 

Spoiler Alert! 


Les passages où il faut sauter en alternant le temps pour retrouver des plateformes, idée excellente !

.
Certains passages m'ont donné du fil à retordre, notamment certains boss titans 

Spoiler Alert! 


celui sur le vaisseau en l'air  :Vibre: 

, ainsi que ces cochonneries de bestioles explosives.

Graphiquement, c'est splendide, et ça tourne super bien même sur ma machine pas si jeune (i5 2500k et RX 480).

Bref, j'en avais entendu du bien, et j'ai pas été déçu, c'est du très bon FPS solo bien rythmé. Pas testé le multi, mais ça ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça

----------


## Tremex

Ben moi je ne sais pas si je vais le finir... Alors que je croyais commencer à maîtriser ce put... de parkour, je fatigue sur un passage en spirale  :Vibre: . On va reprendre ça au calme plus tard, et espérer aussi que les futurs boss ne seront pas trop pénibles, sinon le prochain post sera dans la rubrique "jeux à laisser tomber". Je vieillis, donc le jeu de plate-forme au milli-poil de cul près, c'est pas ma guerre, mon colonel (ah pardon, je confonds avec l'avant-dernier épisode du JdG  ::P: ).

Sinon je confirme : les armes sont intéressantes, les ennemis réagissent bien, par exemple aux grenades, les "hérissons au napalm" sont pénibles, et la progression labyrinthique me rappelle Mass Effect 2 (en mieux foutu quand même).

----------


## wcxd

Spec Ops The Line.
C'est la première fois que je m'essaye au TPS. Je ne sais pas si c'est inhérent au genre ou juste dans ce titre, mais je n'ai pas aimé la lourdeur du perso (en gros on ne peut pas sauter quand on veut, le perso est capable d'enjamber certains murets en mode QTE mais il bute sur des petites bosses, le système de couverture est pataud...) ni la sensation que les ennemis perdent l'usage de leurs yeux quand je suis à couvert mais arrivent à envoyer des balles téléguidées dès que je sors du mode couverture.
Par contre j'ai bien aimé le fait qu'on soit souvent obligé de changer d'arme par manque de munitions, ce qui nous force à varier de style de jeu.

Sinon à part ça je crois qu'il y avait tout un ramdam autour du message de ce jeu, sa critique de la guerre et du jeu video... Moui bof... 
Après le petit twist scénaristique est sympa quand même, mais de la à parler de "message" ou de "critique"... J'y ai cru pourtant, surtout quand la première infobulle c'était un truc du style "Dans ce jeu, pas besoin d'appuyer plusieurs fois sur A pour courir", voyant ici un tacle à la série des GTA.

Et graphiquement, pour un jeu de 2012, j'ai trouvé ça pas mal. L'ambiance (musicale, sonore et même visuelle) est au rendez-vous également.

Bref un peu déçu au final, j'en attendais plus du côté du message, et c'était pas l'extase au niveau des sensations de jeu. 

Par contre j'ai une interrogation : 
A plusieurs reprises, le jeu donne l'impression que le joueur a le choix de ses actions. J'en ai noté trois marquantes : 


Spoiler Alert! 


- Quand on va secourir l'agent de la CIA, et qu'on doit choisir d'attendre pour ne pas blesser les civils ou porter l'assaut immédiatement au risque de blesser les civils. Perso j'ai attendu pour sauver les civils, mais l'agent de la CIA en est mort.
- Une scène assez incroyable où on est incités à utiliser du phosphore blanc pour dégager la zone, et au final il s'avère que les frappes balistiques ont ciblé des civils. J'ai essayé de ne pas utiliser le phosphore en y allant au gunfight, mais je n'y suis pas arrivé.
- Quand Konrad nous tend un guet-apens, en nous imposant de tuer soir le voleur d'eau soit le soldat qui a assassiné la famille du voleur d'eau, j'ai eu l'impression que l'on n'était pas obligé de tuer ces deux personnages. J'ai essayé de les libérer mais pour le coup ils sont morts dans la fusillade qui a suivi



Est-ce qu'on peut réellement influer sur le déroulement des ces 3 passages ?

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de finir *Perplexus Epic*, d'une seule traite, sans utiliser les checkpoints  :Cigare: 
Il m'aura fallu une trentaine d'heures pour le finir.

La difficulte est violente, du niveau de Furi: Si tu as le malheur de cligner des yeux ou de penser a autre chose une demi seconde, tu est mort ! Surtout que la maniabilite sur certains passages est assez hasardeuse, genre le grand saut de l'ange.

Oui je sais, ce n'est pas un jeu video mais j'avais besoin de crier ma joie  ::lol::

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Je connaissais pas ce truc mais ça a l'air absolument génial.  :^_^:

----------


## Meuhoua

> Par contre j'ai une interrogation : 
> A plusieurs reprises, le jeu donne l'impression que le joueur a le choix de ses actions. J'en ai noté trois marquantes : 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> - Quand on va secourir l'agent de la CIA, et qu'on doit choisir d'attendre pour ne pas blesser les civils ou porter l'assaut immédiatement au risque de blesser les civils. Perso j'ai attendu pour sauver les civils, mais l'agent de la CIA en est mort.
> - Une scène assez incroyable où on est incités à utiliser du phosphore blanc pour dégager la zone, et au final il s'avère que les frappes balistiques ont ciblé des civils. J'ai essayé de ne pas utiliser le phosphore en y allant au gunfight, mais je n'y suis pas arrivé.
> ...


Non. C'est pour moi d'ailleurs qui fait fait s’effondrer le propos "subversif" du jeu, 

Spoiler Alert! 


ça veut te faire croire que les habitude de gameplay/gamedesign de pousse à faire de la merde en obéissant aux ordres sur tes 1eres impressions, et ça trébuche dessus de la façon la plus maladroite du monde. Bioshock est passé par là bien avant et avait réussi le truc avec plus de brio alors même que lui ne cherche même pas pas à te faire croire que t'as le choix

.

----------


## Bibik

Fini ce week-end le premier *God Eater Resurrection*, issu du pack avec le 2nd qui m'a été offert par un généreux canard  :;): 

Alors c'est ma première expérience d'un Monster-Hunter like, et celui-ci est souvent présenté comme un MH du pauvre. Globalement, je l'ai trouvé plutôt divertissant et prenant dans son concept : 50% préparation, 50% exécution. On vous donne une mission, vous vous équipez en conséquence (rien de bien sorcier, les faiblesses sont annoncées dans 95% des cas et il y a 4 éléments +2 types possible aux armes) et vous lancez. Ensuite en fonction du streum, vous devez adopter une tactique d'attaque qui diffère. Viser certaines parties, affaiblir et péter des protections (liens) à coup répétés... Au final, le côté addictif vient du fait qu'on se concentre finalement sur la partie action+loot+craft et enfin amélioration du perso/squad d'un action-rpg.
Alors par contre oui c'est intrinsèquement hyper répétitif dans l’exécution. Il y a environ 6~7 maps, elles sont pas très grandes et un nombre également limité - mais moindre - du bestiaire qui est ensuite dérivé ad-nauseam. J'ai 98 heures au compteur et j'ai juste fini l'histoire (en plusieurs chapitres, malgré la présence de crédits de fin à chaqun d'entres-eux qui pourraient tromper le chaland). Scénario pas ouf mais quelques personnages attachants pour peut qu'on soit tolérant avec l'animation jap' et ses récits alambiqués.

Après y'a vraiment des trucs bien trouvés dans l'optimisation du personnage. Déjà, il y a une grosse variation en terme de personnalisation, une tonne de fringues, de coiffure possible, c'est assez débridé dans l'ensemble. Ensuite y'a même la personnalisation des munitions. On dispose certes d'une arme de mélée qui fera le gros du travail mais passer en mode distance donne droit à un gun variable selon ses choix et là on peut faire pratiquement ce qu'on veut : shrapnel, tir laser, tir explosif, grenaille, canon lourd. Et puis donc y'a l'éditeur de munition, et là c'est complexe. Avec cet éditeur, on peut passer son temps à donner à la munition plusieurs effets, les régler dans le temps, choisir son tracé, son explosivité et sa direction une fois touchée. C'est un outil extrêmement complet et pas évident à prendre en main. Perso, j'ai cherché un peu sur le net des exemples de bullets efficaces car je n'ai pas eu la patience d'en créer une moi-même mais c'était assez impressionnant le nombres de paramètres possible à tweaker  ::o: 

Enfin niveau difficulté c'est super variable selon les monstres rencontrés et les conditions. Dans un même niveau de difficulté j'ai rencontré des missions que j'ai remporté haut-la-main en faisant n'importe quoi et sans utiliser un seul consommable ou sans chercher à parer les attaques ennemies, et d'autres qui m'ont parues particulièrement difficile en vidant mon inventaire et en étant préparé au top. Certaines te font même le déplaisir de te donner des teammates bidons (ceux que tu n'as pas uppé justement) et un ennemi bien ardu. Le pire reste quand même les missions en solo/duo et celles qui demandent de gérer plusieurs streums à la fois (ou celles qui te disent bien de faire gaffe de ne pas en aggro trop d'un coup mais qui te fout dès le début sur une map de 3 mètres sur 3 avec les autres qui patrouillent et qui ont des oreilles collés au mur)
En général les teammates IA sont assez cons et ne servent surtout que de support/dégât d'appoint, à plusieurs moments je les ai vu en train de se toucher pendant que le big bad kaiju de l'espace me refaisais le portrait. Ils n'aiment pas non plus les déplacements longs en combat. On est sensé avoir des ordres custom à donner en combat mais j'ai pas trouvé comment les activer.

En résumé, chouette incursion dans le genre, je garde la suite pour plus tard en espérant qu'il corrige les défauts énoncés du premier.

----------


## Zodex

Chouette retour Bibik, ça fait un moment qu'ils sont sur ma liste d'envie Gamesplanet ceux-là.

----------


## Bibik

N'hésites pas à voir avec des Canards, certains l'ont à l'échange/vente depuis le humble monthly.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Spec Ops The Line...
> Par contre j'ai une interrogation : 
> A plusieurs reprises, le jeu donne l'impression que le joueur a le choix de ses actions. J'en ai noté trois marquantes : 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> - Quand on va secourir l'agent de la CIA, et qu'on doit choisir d'attendre pour ne pas blesser les civils ou porter l'assaut immédiatement au risque de blesser les civils. Perso j'ai attendu pour sauver les civils, mais l'agent de la CIA en est mort.
> ...


Pour le premier... 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu peux tirer en l'air et çà éparpille la foule.



Pour le deuxième... 

Spoiler Alert! 


je ne crois pas que tu puisse éviter l'usage du phosphore blanc. D'autant que la révélation de fin dépend du fait que tu t'en sois servi



Pour le troisième... je ne me rappelle plus.

Il me semble qu'il y a bien 4 ou 5 fins différentes. Mais elles jouent essentiellement sur des variations de comportement sur les 5 dernières minutes de jeu.

----------


## Blackogg

> Pour le premier... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> tu peux tirer en l'air et çà éparpille la foule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toutes les fins différentes dépendent de ta réaction suite à la révélation finale oui.
Sauf la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


où tu choisis toi même d'arrêter de jouer et plus jamais relancer le jeu parce que c'est le seul moyen de pas se taper un tps militaire d'échapper à la guerre :meta:

----------


## wcxd

Ok merci, donc ouai peu d'impact finalement... :/
Effectivement j'ai vu les différentes fins grace à la sauvegarde automatique juste avant la révélation finale, et je suis resté sur ma faim.

----------


## Flappie

*Black The Fall*

J'avais backé ce projet sur Kickstarter, notamment parce que ses visuels sombres m'avaient tapé dans l'oeil, mais aussi parce que l'équipe avait l'air de mettre du coeur à l'ouvrage. Je ne crois pas que le jeu ait été testé dans le mag', alors j'annonce le pitch : dans une RSS où les gens sont traités comme des moins que rien, et asservis aux moyens d'une antenne greffée au cerveau, un homme résiste à l'oppression communiste tant bien que mal. Oui, dit comme ça, ça fait très caricatural. J'y reviendrai.

Il s'agit d'un plateformer à puzzles, où l'objectif se résume à fuir la zone, à l'image de Deadlight ou INSIDE. L'antenne que portent les NPC est rapidement mise à profit : on utilisera autrui pour sortir d'un passage compliqué, par exemple. On trouvera ensuite un compagnon de route mutique que l'on commandera à loisir à l'aide d'une télécommande. Certains passages de gameplay sont très réussis, lorsqu'ils exigent de bien analyser la scène pour trouver quoi faire avec le bon timing.

Le vrai point fort du jeu est son ambiance. Les devs, natifs de la Pologne, avaient prévenus dès le début du Kickstarter qu'ils voulaient montrer ce que représentait pour eux le régime de l'URSS. Le trait est souvent forcé, ce qui fait que ça tourne souvent à la caricature (notamment avec le coup des antennes greffées dans le crâne), comme si le pays était un énorme goulag.


Conclusion : Je ne le recommande pas à tout le monde, puisqu'il a une durée de vie très courte (je l'ai fini en 4 heures, sans courir), et que ses phases de gameplay ont déjà été vues dans d'autres plateformers (notamment ceux évoqués plus haut, que j'ai trouvés plus réussis). Disons que si vous avez adoré INSIDE, et que vous avez envie de soutenir une jeune équipe de dev polonaise, vous pouvez donner sa chance au produit. Mais si le plateformer n'est pas votre truc, laissez tomber.




(pour une raison qui m'échappe, mes screenshots sont très pixelisés alors que je jouais au jeu en 1920x1200 sans souci, ceci est donc une image tirée du net)

----------


## Flappie

*INSIDE*

Wow. J'ai apparemment passé autant d'heures sur ce jeu que sur Black The Fall (4 heures). Et pourtant... j'ai vécu bien plus de choses à travers les yeux du jeune garçon d'INSIDE ! Et quelles choses !!

On incarne ici un jeune garçon qui semble perdu en forêt, en fuite. On arrive bien vite dans une ferme industrielle plus ou moins désaffectée, et on découvre alors un des principaux mécanismes : le contrôle de pauvres erres (a priori, des ouvriers) sans visages, ni voix, tout comme notre personnage. Une fois en notre contrôle (temporaire), ils nous aident à atteindre les passages a priori impossibles d'accès. On évite les chiens, souvent avec ruse. On maudit ces étranges créatures qui manquent de peu de nous attraper... (no spoil). Les puzzles font bien réfléchir, mais les habitués trouveront assez rapidement un moyen de surmonter les obstacles.

Les mécanismes du jeu sont tous très bien pensés, et la maniabilité baigne dans l'huile (j'ai joué au pad XBoîte). Certaines situations font bien stresser, et les niveaux sont plus variés qu'on ne pourrait le penser au début. Par endroits, on peut souffler et admirer le merveilleux travail des artistes : plaines désertiques, perspectives architecturales... sans oublier les niveaux envahis par les eaux, dont le rendu est à couper le souffle, notamment pour qui a déjà pratiqué la plongée sous-marine.

Ce jeu a une âme, comme Portal 2, ou S.T.AL.K.E.R. (deux jeux qui n'ont pas grand chose à voir mais qui m'ont autant transporté qu'INSIDE).
Voilà, je ne peux pas vraiment en dire plus, sous peine de gâcher les découvertes. Si vous aimez les plateformers à puzzles, foncez.


_Waring : comme Limbo, INSIDE est un jeu à réserver aux adultes. Non, y'a pas de cul, mais c'est bien bien glauque par moment._

----------


## Nephizz

> Fini ce week-end le premier *God Eater Resurrection*, issu du pack avec le 2nd qui m'a été offert par un généreux canard 
> 
> J'ai 98 heures au compteur et j'ai juste fini l'histoire (en plusieurs chapitres, malgré la présence de crédits de fin à chaqun d'entres-eux qui pourraient tromper le chaland). Scénario pas ouf mais quelques personnages attachants pour peut qu'on soit tolérant avec l'animation jap' et ses récits alambiqués.


98 heures ? Ils ont du rallonger énormément le scénario alors. Je crois que je n'avais pas atteint la quarantaine d'heures pour finir le scénario sur God Eater Burst, qui était composé de deux gros "chapitres", et qui ajoutait déjà une suite à l'histoire de God Eater. 

Sinon c'est vraiment un excellent Monster Hunter like. D'ailleurs je préfère largement son univers post apocalyptique à celui médiéval fantastique de MH, et certains éléments de gameplay sont mieux pensés aussi. Après il faut bien avouer qu'il ne peut pas rivaliser avec le titre de Capcom.

Si tu veux un peu prolonger l'expérience, tu peux toujours jeter un coup d'oeil à l'animé, qui est loin d'être un chef d'oeuvre, mais qui est plutôt bien réalisé.

----------


## Bibik

J'ai pris mon temps en faisant toutes les missions qu'on me donnait par niveau de difficulté, et du coup, comme y'en a 13 avec ~10 missions par level autant dire que j'en voyais pas le bout ! Bon le côté complétionniste à pris le pas !
Et j'ai un chouilla farmé aussi mais c'est pour la bonne cause des costumes à crafter   ::ninja:: 
Je jetterais un coup d'oeil à l'animé, même studio (ufotable) que les openings du jeu effectivement ça doit être bien réalisé  ::o:

----------


## Groufac

Fini *Mass Effect 3*.
J'ai eu une fin pas mal donc je suppose que j'ai pas dû faire trop de merde  ::ninja:: 

Après un second opus très centré sur les personnages et en particulier la constitution de notre équipe façon 7 mercenaires, celui-là était très _très_ orienté action  ::P: 
Ça tombe bien puisque c'est celui qui a de très loin le meilleur gameplay: je n'ai plus l'impression de lutter contre la lourdeur du jeu, c'est enfin fluide à jouer  :Prey: 
On s'est débarrassé des derniers trucs inutiles ou ratés comme l'inventaire, le Mako (dans le 2 les passages étaient quand même + réussis), le piratage ou le fucking minage (  :Gerbe:  ) et ils ont réintroduit de façon bien plus élégante divers mécaniques comme les améliorations d'équipement ou l'exploration de la carte galactique.

Concernant l'histoire pas de surprise, on a enfin la grande baston galactique qu'on nous promet depuis 3 épisodes, c'est vraiment épique et ça déroule tout seul, même si ça tire un peu en longueur sur la fin. Ils auraient peut être dû virer un peu de gras dans les trucs annexes en fait, on a parfois un peu trop l'impression que la guerre se met en pause le temps de se faire plaisir sur une bricole pas vraiment importante.

Les DLC sont plutôt réussis (surtout Citadelle et Leviathan), même s'il y en a un qui aurait dû être intégré au jeu de base (celui qui rajoute un compagnon ...).

Au final le meilleur épisode pour moi, celui qui arrive enfin à tenir debout sans défaut majeur.

Si on devait faire l'épisode parfait, il faudrait l'intrigue du 1 avec sa découverte de l'univers, les persos du 2 et le gameplay du 3.
Comment ça, ça marche pas comme ça?  ::o:

----------


## Bobbin

> Fini *Mass Effect 3*.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Ça tombe bien puisque c'est celui qui a de très loin le meilleur gameplay: je n'ai plus l'impression de lutter contre la lourdeur du jeu, c'est enfin fluide à jouer


 :Vibre: 

J'ai trouvé que c'était le pire de ce côté là ... du bourrinage et des caisses derrière lesquelles se planquer.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Fini *Mass Effect 3*.
> J'ai eu une fin pas mal


 :haha:

----------


## Sorkar

> 


Bah quoi ? Il a probablement eu sa couleur préférée...  ::ninja::

----------


## zBum

Non mais il a surtout eu l'Extended Cut surtout.  ::):

----------


## Groufac

> J'ai trouvé que c'était le pire de ce côté là ...


Pour avoir enchaîné le 2 et le 3 j'ai du mal à voir en quoi le jeu serait plus lourd et/ou moins fluide:
- Le perso est bien plus réactif dans ses mouvements (accélération/décélération)
- On peut enfin réellement sprinter et on se déplace plus vite de façon général
- Les phases en mélée sont moins des moments de gênes qu'auparavant

Après pour le coup de devoir s'asseoir derrière un couvert pour aligner tout le monde, c'est un problème général de la série mais dans le 3 on a (pour la première fois dans ME?) de temps en temps des ennemis comme les brutes, les banshee ou les pseudos-ninjas-dont-je-ne-me-rapelle-plus-le-nom qui viennent nous chercher derrière une couverture.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais il a surtout eu l'Extended Cut surtout.


Ouais du coup je viens d'aller voir ce à quoi la fin ressemblait avant le patch, c'était un peu court effectivement  ::ninja::

----------


## zBum

> Ouais du coup je viens d'aller voir ce à quoi la fin ressemblait avant le patch, c'était un peu court effectivement


Un chouïa.  ::ninja::

----------


## Budloc

Terminé mon premier run de *Tyranny* : aller un jeu de moins à traîner dans le backlog  ::lol:: 

J'en attendais pas grand chose, un genre de sous-PoE dans un univers un peu plus original que d'habitude. Au final j'ai largement préféré Tyranny à Pillars of Eternity, le jeu est nettement mieux écrit et propose des choix hyper intéressants. Le système de combats est +/- le même j'ai pas vu de grand changements de ce côté là. Les cartes étant généralement plus petites, elles se parcourent plus vite avec mois de trash mobs ce qui est une très bonne chose.
J'ai trouvé le système de création de sort assez ingénieux même si au final ça reste un livre de sorts déguisés, ça reste crédible et plutôt sympa.

J'ai eu 2 fins, je me suis allé aux disgraciés du coup j'ai eu la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans laquelle je soumets Graven Ashe à ma volonté

 et en relançant ma dernière sauvegarde, 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai tué Graven Ashe afin de la jouer perso

. Du coup ça m'a bien donné envie de relancer un run pour tenter les autres alliances possibles et faire les choses différemment puisque j'ai eu des zones inaccessibles suite à des choix lors du prologue.

D'ailleurs j'ai trouvé le concept de la conquête génial pour rentrer dans l'univers du jeu, probablement le meilleur prologue que je n'ai jamais vu dans un CRPG.

Au final voilà un titre dont je n'attendais rien et qui pour moi constitue très certainement un des meilleurs CRPG auquel j'ai joué depuis la période Black Isle / Bioware.

Juste un mot sur les DLC que j'avais acheté en package lors d'une promo sur GOG, ils sont très bien intégré au jeu de base car je les ai fait sans savoir que c'était des DLC. Par contre ils sont complètement dispensables et n'apportent rien. La zone apportée par Bastard Wound était même plutôt pénible (beaucoup de combats dans des environnement déjà connus) et les enjeux pas forcément très intéressants.

----------


## Thelann

Après tout le monde, je viens de finir *Bioshock*, premier du nom et en remastered. Par je ne sais quel miracle j´ai réussi à me faire spoiler très peu de choses avant d´y jouer, autant dire que j´ai pris une putain de baffe. Dix ans après, le titre tient plutôt bien la route. Les graphismes sont encore décents, la DA est de toute folie, Rapture est d´un charisme fou. Le travail sur l´ambiance, le scénario, les personnages et l´univers est malade. Je comprends tout à fait l´engouement à sa sortie. La partie gameplay est je pense ce qui a le moins bien vieilli. En 2018 y´a quelque petits trucs qui chagrinent (le feeling des armes, certains plasmides). Pour autant, de part son approche un peu puzzle des combats, ou une utilisation intelligente des différentes possiblités est priviliégiée, ça reste une vraie partie de plaisir. Bref, si comme moi vous sortez tout juste de votre caverne, jouez-y, c´est une très bonne leçon de game design.

Au niveau des bémols, j´en vois deux. D´abord le dernier quart du titre 

Spoiler Alert! 


après la mort de Ryan

, ou j´ai l´impression d´une perte d´inspiration, de l´ambiance des niveaux jusqu´à l´affrontement final. Deuxième, et c´est vraiment ce qui me fend le coeur. Il est assez évident que 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauver les petites filles est plus intéressant sur le long terme que de les récolter

, et ça pête complètement la thématique principale du jeu (appât du gain, prix du libéralisme et de l´individualité, capitalisme, choix et conséquences, libre arbitre). C´est con, le reste du jeu, notamment les personnages principaux, sert le propos de façon plutôt juste (Ryan notamment). Je serais pas surpris d´apprendre qu´à la base le jeu avait été pensé pour être bien plus alléchant pour l´alternative la moins éthique, mais qu´au cours du développement les producteurs aient mit un gros STOP.

----------


## IriK

> *J'ai trouvé que c'était le pire de ce côté là* ... du bourrinage et des caisses derrière lesquelles se planquer.


Ce qu'il faut pas lire des fois  ::mellow:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fini *Mass Effect 3*.


C'était pas encore le cas ?  ::o:

----------


## Groufac

> C'était pas encore le cas ?


Comment ça?

----------


## IriK

> Comment ça?


_Scusa_, j'dois confondre alors  :tired:

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Mass effect 2*

Déjà dans le précédent opus, Wrex n'a pas fini l'aventure. Là j'ai pu voir une drôle de version de Mass effect 2.
Dans la mission finale, 

Spoiler Alert! 


thane, Talia, jack, légion et miranda ainsi que le docteur affecté au normandy n'ont pas survécu

.
J'ai pas blindé le normandy, j'en paye le prix on dirait.
Autre point, j'ai 

Spoiler Alert! 


détruit les infrastructures

 des récolteurs.


Jeu Très Cool.

----------


## Durack

> *Mass effect 2*
> 
> Déjà dans le précédent opus, Wrex n'a pas fini l'aventure. Là j'ai pu voir une drôle de version de Mass effect 2.
> Dans la mission finale, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> thane, Talia, jack, légion et miranda ainsi que le docteur affecté au normandy n'ont pas survécu
> ...


Oui mais pas que.

Spoiler Alert! 


 Mission loyauté et  Dans la dernière mission si tu n'attribues pas correctement certain personnage a certain rôles, certains membres du groupes meurent.

----------


## LeChameauFou

J'ai fais toute les loyautés mais Tali, Miranda, zaeed ou encore l'asari n'ont pas eu gain de cause et pourtant il y en a deux qui s'en sortent idemnes.
Mais je comprend clairement que les choix soient importants dans cette saga en voyant ça. Jusque là je n'avais fini que le 3 en faisant l'intro narrative où je simulait mes choix.

----------


## RegisF

> J'ai fais toute les loyautés mais Tali, Miranda, zaeed ou encore l'asari n'ont pas eu gain de cause et pourtant il y en a deux qui s'en sortent idemnes.
> Mais je comprend clairement que les choix soient importants dans cette saga en voyant ça. Jusque là je n'avais fini que le 3 en faisant l'intro narrative où je simulait mes choix.


tu peux te lancer dans un nouveau run du 3, tu vas y découvrir de nouveaux npc ou constater l'absence de cut scene. Je ne connais pas la portée de chacune, mais c'est très plaisant (ou déprimant) d'assister aux conséquences de ses actes. Avec qui as-tu survécu ? A noter que 2 survivants dans ton équipe c'est la norme, je crois pas que tu puisses faire moins (zéro c'est sûr, un survivant avec ton Shepard, je ne sais pas si c'est possible).

----------


## Durack

Si tu veux te faire une idée :
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=113157787
Il y a un succès qui s'appelle Non one left behind. Pas très intéressant en soit, par contre chaque personnage de me1 et me2 donnent des quêtes annexes dans me3. Même si certains sont remplacer par d'illustre inconnu , je recommande de commencer me3 avec tout le monde vivant.
Surtout Tali/Légion/Mordin et wrex si possible !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bien que ça ne change pas grand chose au final  ::ninja::

----------


## silverragout

Cela fait un moment mais j'ai terminé *Mark of the Ninja*, jeu d'infiltration en 2D scrolling.

Beaucoup de plaisir dans ce jeu à varier les possibilités offertes malgré des moments où le perso devient bourré sur les murs ou les angles de murs et fait n’importe quoi. J'ai commencé par contre en avoir un peu marre vers la dernière partie du jeu et arrêté de rechercher à accomplir les objectifs secondaires car je voulais passer à autre chose mais c'était quand même bien cool.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> tu peux te lancer dans un nouveau run du 3, tu vas y découvrir de nouveaux npc ou constater l'absence de cut scene. Je ne connais pas la portée de chacune, mais c'est très plaisant (ou déprimant) d'assister aux conséquences de ses actes. Avec qui as-tu survécu ? A noter que 2 survivants dans ton équipe c'est la norme, je crois pas que tu puisses faire moins (zéro c'est sûr, un survivant avec ton Shepard, je ne sais pas si c'est possible).


Je veux dire deux encore là parmi Tali, Miranda, Zaeed et l'Asari qui sont des persos que je me suis mis à dos. Sinon j'ai une team de 6 bras droits (sur 11) qui sont toujours opérationnels.

----------


## IriK

> *Mass effect 2*
> 
> Déjà dans le précédent opus, Wrex n'a pas fini l'aventure. Là j'ai pu voir une drôle de version de Mass effect 2.
> Dans la mission finale, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> thane, Talia, jack, légion et miranda ainsi que le docteur affecté au normandy n'ont pas survécu
> ...


La vache, ce carnage  ::o: 
Quand tu parle de médic, 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est de Mordin. Avec Tali,

 ils sont les 2 plus "fragile" du groupe.




> tu peux te lancer dans un nouveau run du 3, tu vas y découvrir de nouveaux npc ou constater l'absence de cut scene. Je ne connais pas la portée de chacune, mais c'est très plaisant (ou déprimant) d'assister aux conséquences de ses actes. Avec qui as-tu survécu ? A noter que 2 survivants dans ton équipe c'est la norme, je crois pas que tu puisses faire moins (zéro c'est sûr, un survivant avec ton Shepard, je ne sais pas si c'est possible).


S'il y a qu'un survit, de souvenir, ça finit mal pour Shepard.




> Je veux dire deux encore là parmi Tali, Miranda, Zaeed et l'Asari qui sont des persos que je me suis mis à dos. Sinon j'ai une team de 6 bras droits (sur 11) qui sont toujours opérationnels.


T'en a néanmoins perdu 2 majeur pour la guerre à venir  ::ninja::

----------


## RegisF

Merci Irik, tu m'évites de faire un run suicide pour rien  ::): 
Pour le médecin, je pense qu'il parle de Chakwas, qui peut mourir si tu arrives trop tard (je crois).

J'avais mal lu, t'as perdu Thane ?! Vite une prière ::'(:  : *Amonkira, Dieu des chasseurs, accorde-moi pieds lestes, mains  sûre et visée juste. Et si le pire devait arriver, accorde-moi le salut  de mon âme.*

D'ailleurs Thane est remplacé par qui dans le 3 ?

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Cela fait un moment mais j'ai terminé *Mark of the Ninja*, jeu d'infiltration en 2D scrolling.
> 
> Beaucoup de plaisir dans ce jeu à varier les possibilités offertes malgré des moments où le perso devient bourré sur les murs ou les angles de murs et fait n’importe quoi. J'ai commencé par contre en avoir un peu marre vers la dernière partie du jeu et arrêté de rechercher à accomplir les objectifs secondaires car je voulais passer à autre chose mais c'était quand même bien cool.


un truc que je trouve très cool dans ce jeu: on est pas obligé de passer 3 plombes à observer une situation avant de tenter une approche comme dans beaucoup trop de jeux d’infiltration.
Manque un peu de variété par contre, notamment au niveau des ennemis.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> La vache, ce carnage 
> Quand tu parle de médic, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> c'est de Mordin. Avec Tali,
> 
>  ils sont les 2 plus "fragile" du groupe.


Non doc' Chakwas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est surtout 

Spoiler Alert! 


Wrek, Tali et Legion

 qui font iech. Surtout qu'il y a des dilemmes avec le 

Spoiler Alert! 


génophage

 et la 

Spoiler Alert! 


guerre geth-qariens

 qui arrivent et sans les perso concernés, ça va sonné creux.

----------


## Ruadir

> D'ailleurs Thane est remplacé par qui dans le 3 ?


Par le Capitaine "Tenacité" Kirrahe.

----------


## IriK

> Merci Irik, tu m'évites de faire un run suicide pour rien


De rien  ::): 
Etrangement, lors de mon tout premier run sur la trilogie, j'avais obtenu une mission finale parfaite  :Bave: 
Jamais eu le courage d'en faire une avec le maximum de mort cependant, trop dure d'imaginer le résultat dans ME3  :Emo: 




> D'ailleurs Thane est remplacé par qui dans le 3 ?


Par le 

Spoiler Alert! 


capitaine Galarien qu'on croise sur Virmire dans ME1 (il survit quoiqu'il arrive après la destruction du site de Saren)

.




> Non doc' Chakwas.


Effectivement, elle peu mourir. Savais pas du tout ! Toujours cru qu'elle survivait à l'aventure comme Joker et Liara  ::mellow:: 
Elle était seul survivante de l'équipage ou bien c'est juste le manque d'escorte ? Jamais fait ce dernier choix, sans doute une intuition sur le pire  ::ninja:: 

T'a vraiment cherche les ennuis en faite  :^_^: 




> C'est surtout 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> WreX, Tali et Legion
> 
>  qui font iech. Surtout qu'il y a des dilemmes avec le 
> 
> ...


Ah non, pas creux, juste un carnage  ::trollface:: 
T'oubli aussi Mordin pour son rôle au combien important.

Roh, vous me donnez envi de me refaire une partie, mais pas le temps  :Vibre:

----------


## Groufac

Perso pour mon premier run l'autre jour j'ai pas eu de mort dans cette fameuse mission. Mais à vous lire ça peut virer au carnage ! ::XD:: 

De toute façon le meilleur perso c'est Kasumi  :Emo:  Dommage qu'elle ait juste un micro-rôle  ::'(: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Bon okay Garrus est aussi parfait dans le rôle du best bro !

----------


## RegisF

C'est vrai qu'elle est très puissante, contrairement à Jacob Taylor  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Getz

*Stories : The Path Of Destinies* 

Offert sur Steam il y a peu de temps (apparemment pour faire un peu de pub à la nouvelle sortie du studio Spearhead Games, Omensight), je l'ai lancé juste pour voir ce que c'était...
Et je l'ai fini en 6h/7h environ!
Niveau gameplay, c'est un jeu d'action assez basique, mais efficace et énergique, avec la possibilité d'améliorer un peu ses armes et ses capacités. 

Par contre, j'ai beaucoup aimé le fait de laisser le choix après chaque fin de niveau entre deux (voire trois) embranchements. Cela nous oblige bien sur à refaire l'histoire plusieurs fois, mais avec plus de clés en mains pour pouvoir atteindre la fin du jeu.

En fin de partie, on peut voir tous les embranchements que l'on a pu prendre (parmi presque une trentaine d'histoires possibles). Malheureusement, on ne peut pas accéder à un embranchement directement (comme dans un Zero Escape par exemple), il faut tout se retaper pour voir l'aboutissement d'un autre choix en cours de partie. 

Bref,  se coltiner tous les embranchements doit être long et fastidieux, mais refaire assez de fois le jeu pour atteindre la véritable fin est vraiment une bonne expérience!

Au final, le coup de pub a fonctionné pour moi, je vais me laisser tenter par Omensight!  ::):

----------


## ds108j

> Roh, vous me donnez envi de me refaire une partie, mais pas le temps


Idem, mais je pense que je vais prendre le temps.  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> De toute façon le meilleur perso c'est Kasumi  Dommage qu'elle ait juste un micro-rôle


Faux des études scientifique ont prouvé que c’était Wrex le meilleur perso.

----------


## Durack

> De toute façon le meilleur perso c'est Kasumi  Dommage qu'elle ait juste un micro-rôle


Le problème de faire des compagnons en dlc., Ils deviennent obligatoirement facultatif, donc un traitement en conséquence.

----------


## zBum

> Idem, mais je pense que je vais prendre le temps.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé à l'instant *Transistor*. Comme les autres jeux du développeur (Bastion et Pyre), les graphismes et la musique sont très soignés. Niveau gameplay, j'ai bien aimé, mais ça devient un peu répétitif par moments. Et je n'ai pas tout compris à l'histoire.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Et je n'ai pas tout compris à l'histoire.


Il y a ce très bon community guide qui résume toute l'affaire.  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Il y a ce très bon community guide qui résume toute l'affaire.


Merci, je n'avais pas encore pris la peine de chercher beaucoup. Je lirai ça à l'occasion quand j'aurai un peu de temps.

[Edit]
C'est fait, ça éclaircit un peu l'histoire, merci  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Dans la foulée, j'ai terminé *Four Last Things* que m'a offert Ruvon via cpcgifts. Un point'n click très sympa, mais très court. Pour les graphismes, c'est très réussi, ça ressemble à des tableaux (ça en est ?). Beaucoup d'animations, même si le petit budget se ressent. Pour les puzzles, c'est abordable et logique. J'ai coincé sur un, mais j'aurais pu (dû ?) en trouver la solution moi-même (le puzzle du médecin, sans spoiler de trop). C'est de l'anglais uniquement.
Merci Ruvon !

----------


## Getz

Je viens de terminer *Omensight*. Suite "spirituelle" de Stories: Path of destinies, celui-ci en reprend son univers à base d'animaux humanoïdes, des portes de couleurs à déverrouiller au fil de la progression, et une partie de son système de combat mais en l'améliorant drastiquement. On n'esquive désormais plus avec le bouton d'attaque, mais avec un bouton dédié. On a aussi désormais droit à une attaque rapide et une attaque lourde, et on débloque trois pouvoirs au fil du jeu. Ajouter à cela une jauge de "spécial" qui se remplit en effectuant des combos et qui permet de lancer des attaques spéciales; on obtient un gameplay plus profond et sympa que dans le précédent jeu du studio.

Exit Reynardo, le héros de Stories, on incarne cette fois La Messagère, sorte d'entité surnaturelle qui est chargée de mener l'enquête sur la dernière journée de la fin du monde, afin justement de l'empêcher. Pour cela, on peut revivre cette journée auprès d'un des quatre protagonistes au choix. Au cours d'une journée, on récolte des indices qui vont pouvoir nous servir à comprendre le déroulement de la journée, et surtout des "omensight", souvenir spécial que l'on peut injecter dans l'esprit des personnages que l'on suit afin de leur révéler une information cruciale et donc de modifier leurs choix et leurs comportements durant cette journée.

L'histoire est prenante, l'univers enchanteur, les personnages pas si manichéens qu'on pourrait le croire au premier abord. Les combats sont nerveux, les ennemis plus variés que dans Stories. La narration est excellente, tout comme la bande son qui colle parfaitement au jeu.
Par contre, le jeu est court (7h), on repasse évidemment plusieurs fois dans les mêmes niveaux (mais les routes changent selon le personnage que l'on accompagne et le but qu'il souhaite atteindre), niveaux qui font assez "couloirs". Les sauts sont imprécis du fait d'une physique un peu étrange, avec une sensation de flottement bien trop présente. Heureusement que la mort n'est pas très punitive (un bonus d'xp en moins en fin de journée).

Bref, j'ai passé un très bon moment sur Omensight, j'aurais aimé une durée de vie un peu plus conséquente, qu'il propose deux niveaux de plus par exemple. Mais en l'état c'est un excellent jeu si l'on passe sur une jouabilité parfois frustrante lors des sauts et d'une caméra qui n'est pas toujours à notre avantage.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Ibb & Obb aujourd'hui.
Je m'attendais à un jeu simpliste, en fait il faut bel et bien faire marcher son cerveau assez régulièrement, et il y a également besoin de précision de temps en temps (pas fou non plus hein, la composante puzzle est plus marquée que l'adresse).
Un jeu calme, non violent, relaxant, relativement court (fini en 6h mais c'était en traînant un peu), varié. Du tout bon !


edit : ah, et j'ai fini Wonder Boy in Monster World en début de semaine aussi. Copié-collé de mon compte-rendu :




> Bon j'ai lâchement triché sur émulateur (j'ai fait le dernier boss avec une savestate juste avant la porte, puis juste avant la 2eme forme, et j'ai joué au ralenti ce qui rend les choses à peu près faisables avec juste la dizaine de coeurs, l'équipement légendaire et un élixir) mais JE L'AI EU, cette saleté de dernier boss.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Le jeu est effectivement nettement plus ouvert (au moins au niveau de la navigation) que Dragon's Trap, il faudrait comparer mais je pense qu'il est aussi beaucoup plus grand. On a l'impression d'explorer un peu plus librement, et les donjons ressemblent à de "vrais" donjons plus construits (moins linéaires, avec des interrupteurs et autres).
> 
> Je trouve le jeu malgré tout moins "attachant" que Dragon's Trap. Je dirais presque, forcément, ayant joué à ce dernier à l'époque. Les musiques moins exceptionnelles y sont pour quelque chose.
> En contrepartie, on a un jeu très fluide (60fps, Dragon's Trap c'est 30fps et -du moins avec MAME- un input lag prononcé), des graphismes plutôt jolis, un jeu plus "scénarisé" (juste ce qu'il faut, hein). Entre ça et la numérotation de la série, ça fait un peu bizarre de se dire qu'il est sorti la même année que Dragon's Trap.
> 
> Bref, une agréable découverte retro. Ne me restera plus qu'à m'attaquer au dernier épisode (et éventuellement Monster Lair mais je n'attends rien de ce dernier...). (...)


A noter que je l'avais oublié au moment d'écrire ça, mais même sans évoquer le récent remake (qui vaut largement le coup !), Wonder Boy III : The Dragon's Trap a toujours été jouable dans de meilleures conditions (60fps) que sur Master System dans sa version PC Engine intitulée Dragon's Curse.

----------


## Ruadir

Du coup, je repost mon avis posté au sein du topic des photographes sur Far : Lone Sails. Possible que je développe un peu plus dans la semaine. 

*Far : Lone Sails*

C'est vraiment très sympa quoique très court. 
C'est une sorte de road-movie contemplatif avec quelques puzzles plutôt simples et une mini-gestion de l'Okomotive.
Il faut compter environ 2-3 heures pour le terminer avec un potentiel de re-jouabilité limité. (même si je lance d'autre run pour avoir le dernier succès)

L'ambiance est vraiment fantastique avec une musique délicieuse et une Direction artistique très réussie. Vraiment l'impression d’être plongé dans une belle aventure à la fois mélancolique et solitaire.
Le temps d'une agréable soirée, c'est parfait.

Il coûte 15 euros, c'est peut-être un poil cher pour le contenu mais pour la ballade je ne regrette pas.

----------


## Olima

J'ai bouclé *Castle in Darkness*, c'était vraiment un chouette petit metroidvania ligne claire, simple, drôle, inventif, efficace (mais p****, une map ça aurait été cool, quand même !). Par contre j'ai désinstallé le jeu avant d'avoir fait le 100% pour la vrai fin, et en réinstallant, je vois que ça m'a effacé ma save  ::(:  bon tant pis, je récupèrerai pas les pages cachées derrière des zones pleines de piques, ni ne battrai le boss de la tour cachée...

----------


## KaiN34

> J'ai bouclé *Castle in Darkness*, c'était vraiment un chouette petit metroidvania ligne claire, simple, drôle, inventif, efficace (mais p****, une map ça aurait été cool, quand même !). Par contre j'ai désinstallé le jeu avant d'avoir fait le 100% pour la vrai fin, et en réinstallant, je vois que ça m'a effacé ma save  bon tant pis, je récupèrerai pas les pages cachées derrière des zones pleines de piques, ni ne battrai le boss de la tour cachée...


Pourquoi avoir désinstallé ce magnifique jeu qui pèse seulement 143 mo ?  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai galéré pour faire reconnaitre ma manette correctement  :Sweat:

----------


## Olima

> Pourquoi avoir désinstallé ce magnifique jeu qui pèse seulement 143 mo ?


Un réflexe malheureux oui, j'ai que 20 go libres sur mon dd alors je vire tout ce dont je ne pense pas me servir  ::(:

----------


## Tremex

Allez, on va dire que j'ai fini *TitanFall 2* (campagne).

Avec l'aide d'une sauvegarde trouvée sur le Net, pour passer un passage de parkour qui me cassait les pieds. Et en mode facile, je n'arrive pas à m'habituer à ces jeux à roulades/drifts dans tous les sens. Enfin, c'était sympa, phases de combat à pied ou en mécha variées, la difficulté reste dosée (sauf dernière salle où plusieurs gros méchants vous attendent, mais gentiment quand même), décors mignons. Ça pourrait mériter un peu plus de papotages à la Mass Effect, justement, pour se mettre plus dans l'ambiance.

Par contre j'arrête là, je ne vais pas me mettre au multijoueur, pour autant qu'il reste du monde. Je ne ferais pas le poids face à tous les énervés qui maitrisent la course sur les murs...

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Brother a tale of two sons*

Beau et émouvant.

La fin je l'ai senti venir mais le voyage est sympa.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Par contre j'arrête là, je ne vais pas me mettre au multijoueur, pour autant qu'il reste du monde. Je ne ferais pas le poids face à tous les énervés qui maitrisent la course sur les murs...


Y'a un mode PvE type horde en coop pas dégueulasse pour ceux qui veulent pas se frotter au PvP. A essayer c'est vraiment sympa.  :;):

----------


## Croaker

J'ai fini *Detroit: Become Human*, le dernier Quantic Dream en une vingtaine d'heures le temps de voir toutes les branches scénaritiques (mais pas de finir, ça serait bien plus/trop long) 

Je suis plutôt pas client des trucs de David Cage, même le dernier il m'a emmerdé sur ses longueurs et son sujet.

Mais là, il y a clairement eu un gros travail d'amélioration qui rend le jeu très sympa, à quelques "détails" près.

La construction en 3 fils / persos (évidemment ils vont se croiser) leur permet de jouer le registre de la variété, avec en gros un fil "jeu d'enquête", un fil "androïdes" et un fil plus "sentimental". Je ne sais pas trop comment ils se sont découpés le travail d'écriture, mais les grosses ficelles, séquences types chantage affectif et autres incohérences trop lourdes pour garder la suspension d'incrédulité se retrouvent à peu près circonscrites dans l'un des trois fils, qui est du coup celui que j'ai le moins apprécié.

Par brefs moments, le jeu parvient même à être subtil et s'adresser de façon directe au joueur (à la Undertale ou Nier: Automata) et là on touche au très très bon à mon goût, je vais pas spoiler où. Les personnages secondaires peuvent être très bons (même sans trop de profondeur) et sont souvent bien joués (en V.Américaine).

J'ai ressenti un réel attachement à la majorité des personnages, au point d'avoir envie de refaire des séquences pour "améliorer" mon résultat, ce qui ne m'était jamais arrivé dans un jeu QD.

Tout ça est donc très cool, mais malheureusement il y a toujours (surtout dans le "scénario" principal) la "David Cage touch" à base d'absence de subtilités, d'analogies très-très déplacées, de pseudo dilemmes qui en disent plus sur ses intentions et d'univers de niveau série TV de très bas niveau. 
Et il y a une séquence carrément gerbante, fort heureusement difficile à atteindre sauf en le voulant. Spoiler: vous ne voulez pas la voir.

Pour moi le jeu vaut un solide 7 (note de Kalash et sur GK), il mériterait amplement plus sans ces gros défauts.

J'ai pas parlé de la construction, c'est (hélas) toujours du film interactif à base de QTE et le gros soucis est l'impossibilité de "fast-forward" quand on revient en arrière pour changer une action et en voir les conséquences. C'est crispant quand on doit se taper des séquences sans aucun intérêt ludique (il y a des choix qui ont des séquences à plusieurs chapitres de distance) et très très dommage parce que le jeu est aussi riche qu'un Mass Effect 2 en terme de choix, de conséquences et d'arcs à débloquer.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et il y a une séquence carrément gerbante, fort heureusement difficile à atteindre sauf en le voulant. Spoiler: vous ne voulez pas la voir.


Maintenant que t'en parles, t'es obligé de détailler un peu  :tired: 

(en mp si ça te dérange de poser sur le forum)

----------


## Croaker

Malheureusement il faut que je spoile un truc du scénario pour introduire la séquence (c'est pas vraiment caché mais si vous voulez tout découvrir ne lisez pas)



Spoiler Alert! 



Le fil de Marcus tourne autour d'un sujet "soulèvement des androides"/"destructions par l'armée" qui n'est pas traitée très finement (l'Armée les enferme dans des "camps") mais tant que ça n'est que suggéré je pense qu'on peut faire l'impasse.
Comme cette partie correspond à la négation du caractère vivant des androïdes, il y aura plein de façons de les désactiver comme les machines qu'ils sont (dans le camp qui nie leur "vie"): attendre qu'ils s'éteignent, leur enlever des bio-composants "importants", les broyer comme des téléphones portables usagés, etc.




L'une des dernières scènes fait vivre cette séquence de l'intérieur (attention gros spoiler) :


Spoiler Alert! 



C'est clairement une évocation pas du tout subtile d'un camp d'extermination, les androïdes doivent quitter leur peau, se mettre à poil puis attendre leur passage en fil indienne dans l'incinérateur. 
J'ai trouvé que c'est vraiment trop, on est dans la grande ficelle gratuite et franchement les camps de la mort n'ont rien à faire dans un jeu vidéo à thème popcorn comme celui là.
En plus en y réfléchissant deux secondes c'est complètement con "scénaristiquement parlant" de détruire de cette façon ce qui n'est que des bidules technologiques (du point de vue de ceux qui les détruisent).



Bref j'ai pas aimé du tout. Mais comme je l'écris il faut vraiment le vouloir pour jouer ce chapitre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais effectivement...Fin bon, on a jamais dit que l'émotion devait être procurée de manière subtile  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

*Battle Chasers: Nightwar* et *Just Cause 3*
De bons moments mais pour ces deux jeux, trop de longueurs et de répétitivités au final.
Quand j'y repense je me dis "Bon, c'était pas mal quand même. Mais..."

----------


## Lambda19919

Je suis entrain de systématiquement essayer les jeux reçu via le Humble Monthly et ma première surprise est *Volentia: Kingdom in the sky*, le titre humble exclusif inclus au bundle 
 de septembre 2017 (et disponible sur steam depuis le mois passé apparemment).

Un jeu de construction(?) où on reçoit un petit morceau de monde toute les 2-3 minutes que l'on peut ajouter à notre carte pour l'agrandir et obtenir plus de ressource. Il faut construire des bâtiments pour récolter ces ressources et des routes pour les acheminer où l'on veut. Il y a un arbre de technologies qui débloque de nouveaux éléments au fur et à mesure et le but du jeu est d'arriver à la dernière technologies pour débloquer un bâtiment et le construire pour gagner la partie (en quelque sorte une victoire scientifique dans Civ).

Le jeu me fait un peu penser à Zeus: Maître de l'Olympe (ou les autres jeux Sierra de l'époque) dans lequel on aurait simplifier le nombre de ressources/gestion de personnage mais auquel on aurait ajouter une mécanique supplémentaire de construction de carte dynamique qui requiert de planifier la disposition des ressources et l'espace nécessaire aux routes si on veut être efficient.

Après le jeu est très facile à terminer, j'y suis arrivé à ma première partie... et je suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne chose. D'un côté ça permet d'avoir une expérience relaxante ou on peut construire sa petite ville sans trop se prendre la tête, mais d'un autre côté ça donne peu d'incitant à la planification et l'utilisation des différents outils débloqués pendant la partie. Après le jeu donne la durée exacte qui a été nécessaire pour gagner(1h30 pour ma part), donc il peut y avoir un incitant à essayer d'être le plus rapide possible, mais je n'ai pas vu d'autre éléments de scoring ou leaderboard qui aiderait un peu plus de ce côté là.

Mais malgré cela, c'est une chouette expérience. Je sais pas si ça vaut les 10€ demandé par steam, mais si vous l'avez dans votre bibliothèque Humble ça peut valloir le coup de tester.  ::):

----------


## Hyeud

Salut, je pige pas, je suis abonné au HM depuis plus d'un an, et je n'ai jamais vu la couleur de ce jeu, et je ne le trouve même pas dans les titres de HB, t'es sûr que ça vient de là ?

----------


## Lambda19919

Ouaip, après il y a pas de clef steam ou autre, juste le jeu DRM free.

----------


## Hyeud

Merci, du coup, je viens de découvrir la library !  ::lol::

----------


## Kaede

Fini Blitz Breaker, un hardcore platformer où on ne marche/court pas, on fonce !
Ma review : https://steamcommunity.com/id/Kaede_...mended/416110/

J'ai dû m'accrocher un peu sur la fin (ça devient très très chaud, Supergounou avait témoigné avoir jeté l'éponge) mais je dirais pas plus que de finir Super Meat Boy à 106%.
Au final pour avoir tous les achievements il me resterait à boucler le mode arcade (redondant mais facile), puis à le boucler avec respectivement moins de 25 morts (chaud) et en moins de 2100 secondes (à voir). J'y reviendrai peut-être mais je pense pas tout boucler.

Tout comme Tinertia, une excellente surprise.
Le jeu est vendu 1€, il les vaut largement ! Plus court que Super Meat Boy mais quand même pas mal de niveaux, et les bosses sont conçus intelligemment par rapport aux capacités du personnage.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est trop bien Blitz Breaker  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini cette après-midi *Crysis 3*.

Pour résumer, de très beaux décors (ce New-York envahi par la végétation, c'est quand même très très classe), techniquement c'est propre, les flingues ont une certaine patate et tout, mais par contre le jeu lui-même est trop entrecoupé de phases chiantes pour vraiment y prendre plaisir. Finalement, les meilleurs moments sont ceux où on laisse enfin le joueur faire ce qu'il veut dans des cartes semi-ouvertes. 

Le scénario ne casse pas 3 pattes à une limace et les discours héroïques des protagonistes gonflent vite, tout comme l'utilisation de la nano-combi, trop contraignante sur la durée; il faut sans arrêt attendre que l'énergie de la combi se recharge, et ça hache pas mal l'action sans vraiment ajouter quelque chose de bien au gameplay.

Finalement, le meilleur Crysis restera le 2ème selon moi, parce qu'il n'a pas de missions chiantes comme dans les 2 autres (ah la phase en tank dans le 1er Crysis, qu'est-ce que c'était pourri, j'en cauchemarde encore).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ce week-end, mon backlog a pris un bon coup avec plusieurs jeux finis:
- *Grow Home*: très bon petit jeu vite répétitif malgré tout et assez frustrant quand on rate un saut/déplacement et qu'on retombe de plusieurs centaines de mètre. J'ai atteint la fin du jeu mais je suis pas reparti chercher les 8 graines, l'idée de tout me retaper ne m'enchante pas plus que ça.
- *Inside the Gear*: fini en 2h à peine, 25 niveaux de puzzle où il faut apporter un boulon sur un mécanisme. C'est toujours le même principe et les mêmes pièces, aucun renouvellement sur ces 25 niveaux, heureusement que c'est court ! La maniabilité est à mourir également...
- *Enslaved, Odyssey to the West*: Fini en 8h (hors DLC), superbe aventure passionnante et prenante, avec un rythme parfait alternant phases de plateformes/grimpe et combats. On s'ennuie pas, les personnages sont attachants et les situations variées, et le final est top. Un grand jeu qui restera dans ma mémoire.
- *Samoliotik* : petit shoot'em up que j'ai fini en moins d'une heure, musique marrante et gameplay hyper basique. Je l'ai fini pour les succès, même s'il m'en reste 3 que j'arrive pas à débloquer malgré l'utilisation d'un guide.

----------


## h0verfly

Retour sur *Far Lone Sails* offert par un généreux canard chez CPCGift : c'était beau  ::): .

Plus précisément, pour quiconque apprécie un jeu comme Limbo, il faut essayer celui-ci aussi même s'il est dans un autre registre. L'ambiance visuelle est sonore est bien plus riche et franchement réussie, c'est relaxant mais à la fois angoissant par moment, toujours juste, il n'y a pas de longueur, et un je ne sais quoi qui vous force à vous attacher à des choses très futiles que vous trouverez ci et là.

En revanche n'y recherchez aucun challenge de gameplay, les puzzles sont enfantins, mais de toute façon ce n'est pas le but du jeu.

----------


## Valenco

> - *Enslaved, Odyssey to the West*: Fini en 8h (hors DLC), superbe aventure passionnante et prenante, avec un rythme parfait alternant phases de plateformes/grimpe et combats. On s'ennuie pas, les personnages sont attachants et les situations variées, et le final est top. Un grand jeu qui restera dans ma mémoire.


Je suis mille fois d'accord avec toi.

Je n'ai pas fait le dlc non plus. Je ne sais pas s’il vaut le coup.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je suis mille fois d'accord avec toi.
> Je n'ai pas fait le dlc non plus. Je ne sais pas s’il vaut le coup.


C'est malin, maintenant j'ai envie de jouer à *Enslaved*...

----------


## Valenco

> C'est malin, maintenant j'ai envie de jouer à *Enslaved*...


Essaye-le. Je trouve qu'il a été mesestimé. J'ai vu beaucoup de gugusses râler contre le scénario et sa conclusion. J'ai apprécié de bout en bout. Les personnages sont attachants. Les situations sont assez variées et marrantes à jouer. En plus, le jeu est relativement court pour ne pas lasser.

En plus, je trouve que Ninja Theory sait vraiment bien créer des héroïnes charismatiques et intéressantes.

Il y a juste le prologue que j'ai trouvé un peu longuet.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> (ah la phase en tank dans le 1er Crysis, qu'est-ce que c'était pourri, j'en cauchemarde encore).


Cette phase peut se faire entièrement à pied, de mémoire. Par contre ça pique un peu vu les ennemis en face, mais c'est possible, faut y aller avec finesse (enfin, tout faire péter avec finesse).

----------


## M.Rick75

On pilotait pas un tank à l'assaut de la montagne en train tomber en morceaux, le temps d'une map ? J'avais bien aimé, il me semble.
C'est le boss de fin que j'avais détesté. Les FPS tombaient à 2, ça plantait souvent et il était bien coriace. Je crois que je l'avais feinté dans une coursive du bateau où il pouvait pas m'atteindre et quand il était pas à portée j'avais le nez collé  au mur pour avoir un framerate normal.

----------


## reitrop

> (ah la phase en tank dans le 1er Crysis, qu'est-ce que c'était pourri, j'en cauchemarde encore).


Curieusement, la première fois que j'ai fait le jeu –-en normal, c'est vrai-– elle s'est déroulé toute seule cette séquence. C'est en la refaisant plus tard –-et en delta-– que je me suis rendu compte qu'effectivement, elle est casse-bonbons…

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On pilotait pas un tank à l'assaut de la montagne en train tomber en morceaux, le temps d'une map ? J'avais bien aimé, il me semble.
> C'est le boss de fin que j'avais détesté. Les FPS tombaient à 2, ça plantait souvent et il était bien coriace. Je crois que je l'avais feinté dans une coursive du bateau où il pouvait pas m'atteindre et quand il était pas à portée j'avais le nez collé  au mur pour avoir un framerate normal.


Beh de mémoire on pouvait sortir se dégourdir les jambes à loisir. On commençait dans le tank mais c'était pas figé.
Après peut être que je confonds et que vous parlez d'une courte séquence obligatoire et pas d'une map entière.
L'avant-dernier niveau quand tout part en vrille c'est pas dans un vaisseau, et non un tank ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Ah oui, c'est vrai.
Je me souviens plus si on pouvait sortir du tank.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le vaisseau par contre c'est naze, je ne sais plus si on pouvait sortir mais de toute façon faut s'enfuir au plus vite, ça sert à rien.
De toute façon à partir du moment où on se retrouve face aux ET, c'est chiant.

----------


## laf

> J'ai pas parlé de la construction, c'est (hélas) toujours du film interactif à base de QTE et le gros soucis est l'impossibilité de "fast-forward" quand on revient en arrière pour changer une action et en voir les conséquences. C'est crispant quand on doit se taper des séquences sans aucun intérêt ludique (il y a des choix qui ont des séquences à plusieurs chapitres de distance) et très très dommage parce que le jeu est aussi riche qu'un Mass Effect 2 en terme de choix, de conséquences et d'arcs à débloquer.


tellement daccord sur le "fast forward", comment un jeu qui se veut "rejouable" ne propose pas cela. Pire, il ne propose pas de passer les dialogues rapidement (saoulant !) Ils auraient du apporter une attention particulière a cette rejouabilité. C'est ma seule critique négative.
tout le reste pour moi c'est du bonheur.

J'ai finis, et re finis et re re re re finis ce jeu.
J'ai accroché comme j'avais deja accroché a Heavy Rain, mais encore mieux, car heavy rain, le scénario etait glauque ! (j'ai detesté beyond tow souls ou too saoul-ant  ::):  et en remontant au moyen age, j'avais adoré the Nomad Soul. Je me considere comme Cage addict. Sachant que je n'avais pas fait le lien de suite entre Heavy Rain/Nomad Soul.
Pour en revenir a Detroit, ici, on parle d'IA, un sujet tellement d'actualité.
Je joue rarement un jeu plusieurs fois (quand c'est finis, c'est finis).
Heavy Rain sur les 28 fin possible, j'en avais fait 4, mais en soufflant par les narines.
Detroit Become human, je ne sais pas combien de combinaison j'ai pu faire pour savoir "et si j'avais fait ca..."
Mon premier try (en assumant chacune de mes actions) m'a bluffé et je m'auto satisfait de ce premier try.  ::): 
Ensuite, j'ai voulu tester les differents axe qu'offre le jeu et a chaque fois, je m’étonnais de tout ce que j'avais pu louper.
Je ne le finirais pas a 100%, d’ailleurs je pense qu'hier c’était ma dernière session. Il y a trop trop de chemin possible, et j'estime avoir fait les choix les plus impactant afin d'avoir pu voir un max de possibilité, que ce soit en cours de jeu, ou sur le final.

----------


## dstar

*Nox*
Classe jouée: druide

Un espèce de Diablo-like en plus posé: on ne peut pas trop bourriner dans les vagues d'ennemis sous peine de mort rapide. Il faut au contraire bien utiliser ses différents sorts et compétences pour venir à bout des ennemis.

La partie RPG n'est pas très développée: pas de possibilité de décider de l'évolution de son personnage autre que le choix de la classe en début de jeu. Il y a peu de types d'objet à ramasser. Par contre, les sorts et compétences sont relativement nombreux, c'est surtout là-dessus que le jeu est intéressant.
Sinon, le jeu gère l'usure des objets  qui se cassent bien vite.
Le jeu est également relativement court mais offre un certain challenge.

----------


## Zerger

C'est le vieux HnS avec 3 classes et un scénario spécifique pour chacun?
J'avais joué avec la classe de base, je me souviens que le jeu se torchait super vite

----------


## BlueTemplar

Moi je me souviens surtout être arrivé sur la fin avec plus rien dans les poches (ni arme ni potion) parce que tout était cassé et pas pouvoir continuer le jeu car je me faisais défoncer ... ça m'a souler.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Moi j'avais bien aimé à sa release, il est sorti dans la même année que Diablo 2 par contre.

----------


## Zerger

Ce qui était une mauvaise idée  ::P:

----------


## dstar

> C'est le vieux HnS avec 3 classes et un scénario spécifique pour chacun?
> J'avais joué avec la classe de base, je me souviens que le jeu se torchait super vite


Oui c'est bien celui-là, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de classe de base, on est obligé d'en choisir une parmi les 3, il n'y en a pas par défaut.
J'ai mis 2 semaines pour atteindre la fin avec le druide mais je suis plutôt un joueur lent qui aime tout explorer (il m'a fallu 2 mois pour atteindre la fin d'XCOM Enemy Within en comparaison).

En effet, les objets se cassent assez vite, il faut effectuer des réparations à chaque marchand rencontré si on ne ne veut pas retrouver démuni.
Moi je me suis retrouvé à devoir frapper les ennemis au poing dans un des premiers donjons.

Je l'ai trouvé assez sympa, mais pas au point de vouloir retenter l'aventure avec les autres classes.

----------


## Lambda19919

*Scanner Sombre*
Toujours dans la découverte des jeux Humble Monthly que j'ai accumulé depuis l'année passée et je suis passé sur Scanner Sombre. La seule raison pour laquelle j'ai lancé le jeu après avoir lu la description est parce qu'il est jouable en VR (et qu'il peut se jouer facilement assis).
C'est un walking simulator axé sur la découverte de l'environnement. Tout le jeu est axé autour de sa mécanique principale: On est dans une grotte, dans le noir complet et on se sert d'un "scanner" pour dévoiler l'environnement autour de nous au fur et a mesure. 
Il y a 2-3 moments "Whaoo" et le jeu n'est pas très long (2-3h), mais je doute qu'il y ai beaucoup d’intérêt à le faire en mode classique sur un écran (bon après je suis pas un fan des walking simulator - les experts du genre ont peut-être un avis différent.)
PSA: il y a qques phase de "plateforme" dans le jeu. Si vous êtes en VR et que votre saut n'atteint pas la plateforme souhaitée de peu ==> approcher votre tête des capteur. Je suis resté coincé un moment avant de comprendre cela...


*SW BattleFront II (demo)*
J'ai beaucoup aimé le solo de TitanFall 2 et du coup j'avais décidé de donner une chance au solo de SW:BFII (un autre titre EA, suite d'un jeu qui était MP only,campagne courte ).
J'attendais une baisse des prix mais suite à une discussion dans le topic des bon plan j'ai appris qu'on pouvait chopper le jeu gratos* sur origin dans une version limitée.
Du coup j'ai téléchargé les 70go hier et aujourd'hui j'ai testé le SP. Il y a 3-4 missions disponibles avant d'être bloqué par un message demandant d'acheter le jeu, et personnellement ces 3-4 missions m'ont suffit.
Alors oui c'est joli, oui c'est du Star Wars, mais d'un point de vue gameplay on est loiiiiiiin de Titanfall2. Les armes ont pas de punch, l'IA est débile, pas des masses de liberté de mouvement,... . Les phase en Fighter ont l'air un poil mieux que les phases à pied, mais pas de beaucoup.
Pour l'histoire, je ne connais pas assez l'univers Star Wars pour savoir ce qui se passe, ni m'y intéresser.



*Je suis pas bien sur s'il faut avoir l'abonnement origin access pour débloquer cela ou non.

----------


## IriK

> Pour l'histoire, je ne connais pas assez l'univers Star Wars pour savoir ce qui se passe, ni m'y intéresser.


Vue le carnage qu'est cette histoire, surtout niveau écriture fainéante, tu manque pas grand chose  :^_^:

----------


## DrLithium

*Mirror's Edge:* Bonne expérience de jeu, le gameplay est sympa et réactif mais souffre de quelques imprécisions malgré tout (j'ai fait pas mal de chutes mortelles car le perso avance tout seul après les roulades sur des plateformes plutôt petites...). Scénario aux fraises, on est là pour faire du parkour avant tout. Quelques crashs vers la fin mais j'en tiens pas compte. J'ai bien aimé le jeu et son ambiance cyberpunk light. Je me vois bien y retourner dans quelques années. Fini en 3-4h selon le compteur GOG.

*Way of the Samurai 3 et 4:* J'ai trouvé ces deux jeux rafraîchissants, la quantité de contenu est raisonnable et on ressent bien la patte japonaise que l'on retrouve dans les jeux d'antan. Les maps sont petites, on s'y retrouve facilement et elles sont généralement assez bien remplies. Je me suis surpris entrain de rire quelques fois durant le 4 (j'aime bien l'humour absurde). J'aurais aimé un gameplay un peu plus travaillé dans les combats (ou alors c'est moi qui ne comprends pas toute la richesse du système de combat...). Les jeux sont assez similaires entre eux (d'où cet unique avis pour les deux) mais j'ai quand même préféré le 4 malgré-tout. Je compte encore jouer un peu au dernier, à l'heure des open-world énormes et des jeux au contenu à ne plus savoir quoi en faire, c'est toujours bien de se détendre sur un jeu à échelle humaine...

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai fini *Epistory*.

C'est la première fois que je joue à un typing game, c'est à dire un jeu où il faut taper le plus vite possible les mots affichés sur l'écran pour battre les ennemis et  avancer. Dans la forme on dirige un renard sur une carte du monde et on visite des donjons pour débloquer des pouvoirs. C'est du Zelda-like classique. Ce qui rend le jeu attachant, ce sont 3 éléments:
- la direction artistique à base d'origami, sublime. Les effets lors de la découverte de nouvelles zones est saisissant.
- l'histoire qui est racontée en filigrane, touchante
- le système de combat qui m'a poussé dans mes derniers retranchements en tant que gros noob du clavier.

Un bon petit jeu à essayer par curiosité

----------


## jeanviens

*Mirror's edge Catalyst*

Fini l'histoire principale, toutes les quêtes secondaires, les gridnotes, les affiches à pirater et les antennes à détruire. Je n'ai pas encore fait de courses, de livraisons ni de diversions, à voir.

J'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est très beau, niveau sonore (bruitage et rares musiques) ça le fait, globalement c'est le 1 avec un monde ouvert et des combats à mains nues. Combats pas super intéressant cependant, en parcours libre il y a moyen des les éviter avec des coups faibles qui écartent les ennemis pour continuer à courir, mais certains combats sont imposés. Heureusement très peu.

Les 2 dernières missions principales m'ont beaucoup moins plus que les autres, par contre les missions secondaires étaient sympa et les gridnotes sont assez intéressants. Contrairement au reste du jeu, il s'agit ici plus d'un puzzle de déplacement que d'aller à toute vitesse.

L'arbre de compétence est plus un gadget qu'autre chose. sauf que certains mouvement inclus dans le 1 doivent être débloqués ici (la roulade et le demi tour).

En gros : 

+ c'est bô
+ musique et environnement sonore
+ gridnotes
+ missions secondaires
+ si vous avez aimé le 1 (mirror's edge), vous aimerez celui-ci je pense

- les (rares) combats obligatoires
- les 2 dernières missions principales
- les objets à ramasser, il y en a trop, j'ai d’ailleurs pas essayé de tous les prendre

----------


## Eskull885

Layers Of Fear, disponible gratuitement la semaine dernière (peut être encore aujourd'hui) sur Steam... ma foi une très bonne surprise. Moteur Unity, le code est très propre, bien pensé et ça fout les boules... une sorte de train fantôme sans la mécanique relou de se cacher dans les placards.

*Screenshot*

----------


## Tremex

Allez, disons que j'ai fini *Everspace*.

J'ai même fait deux runs supplémentaires pour voir s'il y avait quelque chose après le vaisseau-boss final, mais non, ça ne valait pas trop la peine de refaire deux tours, ça n'ouvre pas des possibilités d'exploration plus ouvertes comme j'en posais l'hypothèse. Il me reste à débloquer pas mal d'améliorations et de glyphes vu que je n'ai pas vraiment couru après, mais bon, ça ira comme ça. Avec le vaisseau lourd, on roule sur l'ennemi, je devrais pouvoir monter en difficulté. Avec le vaisseau moyen, ça reste délicat, et pas osé testé le léger éclaireur.
Ptêt que j'achèterais le DLC un jour, mais là, stop, trop de grind.

----------


## RegisF

> Allez, disons que j'ai fini *Everspace*.
> 
> J'ai même fait deux runs supplémentaires pour voir s'il y avait quelque chose après le vaisseau-boss final, mais non, ça ne valait pas trop la peine de refaire deux tours, ça n'ouvre pas des possibilités d'exploration plus ouvertes comme j'en posais l'hypothèse. Il me reste à débloquer pas mal d'améliorations et de glyphes vu que je n'ai pas vraiment couru après, mais bon, ça ira comme ça. Avec le vaisseau lourd, on roule sur l'ennemi, je devrais pouvoir monter en difficulté. Avec le vaisseau moyen, ça reste délicat, et pas osé testé le léger éclaireur.
> Ptêt que j'achèterais le DLC un jour, mais là, stop, trop de grind.


Donc tu confirmes que la partie exploration, c'est bofbof ?

----------


## Tremex

C'est bof bof après. Mais moi qui n'aime pas les jeux "punitifs", j'ai apprécié d'avancer progressivement, de crever sur un obstacle, de repartir gratter des ressources en fouillant partout (ce qui nécessite d'améliorer un peu son vaisseau, et donc de trouver les plans ou du bon matos caché) pour se renforcer et survivre plus longtemps à chaque fois, et atteindre le boss.
L'ambiance visuelle et sonore est sympathique. Si on joue en mode plus difficile, on a aussi la pression du temps limité pour l'exploration.

Le reproche principal, c'est que chaque système est plus un petit paquet d'astéroïdes et de vieilles ferrailles agglomérées qu'un système complet à la Freelancer. On voit l'ensemble du premier coup d’œil, et ça se traverse parfois en une poignée de secondes. D'un autre côté c'est procédural, on ne sait donc jamais ce qui tombe dans la pochette-surprise et c'est ce qui fait le sel de ce type de jeu. 

Donc, oui, pour une bonne grosse exploration, il faut passer son chemin.

----------


## RegisF

merci  ::):

----------


## Ymnargue

_Hey, Kid, wake up. Wake up._

Je viens de terminer *Bastion*.

J'écoute l'OST du jeu en écrivant ce petit texte. Je ne fais jamais ça. Sauf ici.
Pour commencer, ce jeu est beau. Je dois dire que j'ai souffert de tearing sur le jeu tout du long, en activant et en désactivant le V-Sync. C'était parfois gênant, mais pas rédhibitoire. Le jeu est tellement beau que je suis passé au-dessus. La claque graphique c'est accompagnée de deux autres claques. Le commentaire, bien entendu. Et l'OST, donc. Les musiques de ce jeu sont sublimes. 
Après, honnêtement, le gameplay n'a rien de dingue. Le feeling des armes est très moyen, la progression tout juste passable.Bon, j'ai commencé à prendre du plaisir une fois que j'ai eu accès à la carabine. Et pour cause. Avec la carabine, j'écourtais les combats et je ne devais que rarement aller au corps-à-corps qui est une plaie. 

Mais peu importe. Peu importe le tearing, peu importe les combats, peu importe la progression du personnage. Ce jeu est beau graphiquement et musicalement. L'ambiance qui s'en dégage m'a happé du début à la fin. 
Ceci dit, ses défauts font que je n'y reviendrai plus. Je me contenterai d'écouter son OST.

----------


## Supergounou

::wub:: 

Transistor vaut aussi le coup d’œil.

----------


## Nono

Et sa BO aussi !

----------


## MrGr33N

> Tous les jeux de Supergiant valent le coup d’œil.


FTFY

(même si j'ai pas testé Pyre  ::ninja:: )

----------


## sebarnolds

Transistor était beau et avait une bonne musique, mais trop répétitif je trouve. Par contre, Pyre était tout simplement super !

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *RiMe*. J'y avais déjà joué sur Switch, mais la version PC est bien plus jolie quand même, et faire l'intégralité du jeu avec un casque sur les oreilles et sans les neveux qui gueulent en arrière-plan, c'est une vraie valeur ajoutée  ::P: 

Franchement un très bonne expérience, avec un style visuel très chouette, et juste ce qu'il faut de mélancolie pour ne pas tomber dans le drama. Les énigmes sont logiques, le perso se contrôle très bien.

Par contre l'optimisation n'est pas tip top, des fois le framerate chute sans trop de raison évidente. Hormis ça, c'est du tout bon, je recommande.

----------


## Haleks

Les trailers font penser à un mélange de Zelda et Ico (pour la DA), ça a l'air sympa.
C'est comment niveau durée de vie?

----------


## Herr Peter

Je l'ai fini en un peu plus de 7 heures environ. Mais bon, je suis du genre à aimer faire des photos.

----------


## Illynir

Je l'ai fini en une après midi perso, je dirais 3/4 heures avec un rythme normal sans prendre en photo chaque cailloux ( ::ninja:: ). J'ai trouvé ça sympa mais je m'en relèverai pas la nuit non plus.

----------


## marko78

je viens de finir Detroit : Become Human...c'tait sympatoche

----------


## FrousT

> Transistor était beau et avait une bonne musique, mais trop répétitif je trouve. Par contre, Pyre était tout simplement super !


Pyre c'était sympa mais tout aussi répétitif voir plus que Transistor...

Classement global : Bastion > Transistor > Pyre

Classement BO : Transistor > Bastion > Pyre

Oué j'ai moyen accroché à Pyre, beaucoup trop de blabla et de truc inutile à faire...

----------


## Blackogg

> Pyre c'était sympa mais tout aussi répétitif voir plus que Transistor...
> 
> Classement global : Bastion > Transistor > Pyre
> 
> Classement BO : Transistor > Bastion > Pyre
> 
> Oué j'ai moyen accroché à Pyre, beaucoup trop de blabla et de truc inutile à faire...


J'ai préféré le gameplay de Transistor à Bastion, mais c'est de la répétition pareil. 
Ou plus précisément, dans les jeux Supergiant, c'est au joueur de se bricoler son challenge. Ce qui est cool de temps en temps, mais finit généralement en spam de la même technique pour progresser dans l'histoire.
Donc je préfère les variations telles qu'elles sont présentées dans Transistor, mais j'ai fait 80% du jeu en utilisant la même combinaison de techniques (comme j'ai fait Bastion avec 2 armes et peu de modificateurs de difficulté).

----------


## RegisF

Pyre c'est le jeu de foot fantasy ?

----------


## FrousT

> Pyre c'est le jeu de foot fantasy ?


Balle aux prisonniers like oué, avec une progression et des choix à faire définitif pour tes personnages. Le jeu est bien, mais trop couper entre les combats (qui sont vraiment cool) et l'exploration des rites (qui ralentisse le jeu j'ai trouvé).

----------


## znokiss

> Oué j'ai moyen accroché à Pyre, beaucoup trop de blabla et de truc inutile à faire...


En fait, des trois, c'était le pire.

----------


## sebarnolds

Clair qu'il est très verbeux. Si vous n'aimez pas lire, passez votre chemin.

----------


## Ymnargue

> Transistor était beau et avait une bonne musique, mais trop répétitif je trouve. Par contre, Pyre était tout simplement super !


Bon, vu les tarifs actuels, j'ai pris les deux. Vos divers conseils m'intriguent  ::):  
D'abord, je termine Undertale.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait, des trois, c'était le pire.


 :Clap:  :Clap:   ::):

----------


## RegisF

> En fait, des trois, c'était le pire.


Tu blagues mais dans la dernière extension de Guild Wars 1, on avait droit à un personnage appelé Pyre Fiertir. Le gars tellement charismatique qu'on lui pardonnait le pire  :haha: 




> Clair qu'il est très verbeux. Si vous n'aimez pas lire, passez votre chemin.


Mais ce verbiage est intéressant au moins ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Wolfenstein: The Old Blood* à l'instant et c'était sacrément bon. Du shoot très nerveux, des phases d'infiltrations sympas (optionnelles vu qu'on peut foncer dans le tas, mais c'est plus dur alors) et une histoire qui se laisse suivre. Dans la pure continuité de The New Order. J'ai passé un sacré bon moment sur le jeu.
Merci à tous les canards qui me l'ont offert via cpcgifts.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu blagues mais dans la dernière extension de Guild Wars 1, on avait droit à un personnage appelé Pyre Fiertir. Le gars tellement charismatique qu'on lui pardonnait le pire 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais ce verbiage est intéressant au moins ?


Moi, j'ai trouvé que c'était super et pas excessif. Ca permet de développer les personnages et la relation avec eux ainsi que le background du jeu.

----------


## ShotMaster

> Terminé *Wolfenstein: The Old Blood* à l'instant et c'était sacrément bon. Du shoot très nerveux, des phases d'infiltrations sympas (optionnelles vu qu'on peut foncer dans le tas, mais c'est plus dur alors) et une histoire qui se laisse suivre. Dans la pure continuité de The New Order. J'ai passé un sacré bon moment sur le jeu.
> Merci à tous les canards qui me l'ont offert via cpcgifts.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Moi, j'ai trouvé que c'était super et pas excessif. Ca permet de développer les personnages et la relation avec eux ainsi que le background du jeu.


Ce wolfenstein, j'ai commencé à bien l'apprécier quand j'ai arrêté d'essayer de m'infiltrer et que j'ai bourré sec dans le tas. Le jeu se prête pas à de l'infiltration.

----------


## sebarnolds

Perso, j'essayais de choper les commanders en douce avant de tirer dans le tas, histoire d'éviter les renforts. J'ai bien aimé la variété que ça apporte.

----------


## Illynir

Deux jeux finis:

*Les piliers de la terres*: J'ai bien aimé ce jeu, je n'ai pas lu le livre et je ne sais donc pas si l'adaptation est bonne ou non mais à dire vrai je m'en tape. Le jeu et l'histoire se tient très bien tout seul et c'est ce qui compte. Le gros point fort du jeu est évidemment son histoire et ces personnages que j'ai adoré. Pourtant à la base une reconstruction d'église au 12eme siècle ça m'emballait pas des masses, et pourtant... Le jeu est extrêmement simple par contre, aucune difficulté, c'est plus du P&C interactif à la Telltale ou ont fait des choix. L'illusion fonctionne bien et on se prend vite au jeu. Le jeu est en plus relativement long. Je conseille à ceux qui aiment les bonnes histoires.

*Torment: Tides of numenera*: Alors oui mais en fait non, ça va pas être possible. Je l'ai fini à reculons car c'était censé être l'héritier de Planescape: Torment qui est un de mes jeux favoris mais je me suis très clairement fait chier et j'ai bien faillit abandonner à plusieurs reprises. J'ai rien contre la lecture au contraire mais seulement quand c'est justifié ou intéressant. Ici chaque putain de PNJ nous récite son historique sur trois générations, t'es gentil coco mais abrège...
Du coup c'est limite si on se retrouver pas à aller à la mine à chaque changement de zone à calculer le nombre de PNJ et à se dire "putain, ça va être long" ces conneries.

Ils n'ont de toute évidence absolument rien compris à ce qui faisait de Planescape:Torment un grand jeu et pourquoi les pavés de textes passé crème dans ce jeu et pas dans le leur. Ce n'est pas en faisant un méli-mélo de tout et de rien dans un univers foutraque et en récitant à chaque PNJ tout l'historique de la zone et son arbre généalogique que c'est intéressant. Les combats sont bien entendu complétement naze (comme P:T pour le coup) mais heureusement et c'est la grande force du jeu on peut quasiment tous les esquiver. Le concept de crise est du coup sous exploité grandement et c'est bien dommage car c'était l'une des bonnes idées du jeu.

Le concept de "flux" est au mieux complétement flou et le système "d'effort" est annihilé rapidement vu qu'on récupère tous nos points juste en dormant et que de toute façon on a vite assez de point pour tout faire facilement. Dommage.

----------


## DistoCake

*Detroit : Become Human*

C'était sympa. A savoir que je suis un peu réfractaire aux jeux "film"/narratifs (

Spoiler Alert! 


Uncharted  ::ninja:: 

 et les autres de Quantic Dream par exemple), la seule exception sont les jeux Telltale mais c'est parce que je me retrouve dans des univers connus généralement.

J'ai eu, je crois, la meilleure fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kara, Alice et Luther ont passés la frontière, Markus a réussi à manifester pacifiquement grâce au beuzou avec North et Connor est devenu déviant en plus d'être méga poto avec Hank

.
Le propos général du jeu est intéressant mais dès le début, on me demande de raisonner comme un androïde. Je fais comment moi hein ?  :Vibre: 

Blague à part, les choix ont un réel impact et c'est plutôt cool. Mais les groupes de Kara et Markus ne m'ont pas particulièrement marqué, j'ai trouvé ça très plat et téléphoné et je ne sais pas si c'est dû à mes choix antérieurs mais chez Markus, c'est excessivement manichéen sur la fin.
L'histoire de Kara est relativement classique mais pas désagréable même si elle reste relativement à part pour la majorité du scénario.
En revanche, comme beaucoup, j'apprécie énormément Connor, son développement et sa relation avec Hank. Je trouve que l'acteur a bien été choisi et amha, qu'il serait parfait dans le rôle du docteur dans Docteur Who. C'est lui qui m'a vraiment donné envie de continuer.

C'était une histoire sympathique mais la fin que j'ai eu n'a pas de conclusion et c'est avec un goût amer que je ne tenterai même pas de changer mes choix. Parce que bon, c'est long, pas de skip de dialogue, je considère aussi que ma partie et mes souvenirs perdront de leur charme si je tripatouille l'histoire et également, j'ai beaucoup trop de jeux sur le feu.

Quelques heures agréables mais le jeu est, pour moi, cher pour ce qu'il offre.

----------


## ercete

> *Les piliers de la terres*: J'ai bien aimé ce jeu, je n'ai pas lu le livre et je ne sais donc pas si l'adaptation est bonne ou non mais à dire vrai je m'en tape. Le jeu et l'histoire se tient très bien tout seul et c'est ce qui compte. Le gros point fort du jeu est évidemment son histoire et ces personnages que j'ai adoré. Pourtant à la base une reconstruction d'église au 12eme siècle ça m'emballait pas des masses, et pourtant... Le jeu est extrêmement simple par contre, aucune difficulté, c'est plus du P&C interactif à la Telltale ou ont fait des choix. L'illusion fonctionne bien et on se prend vite au jeu. Le jeu est en plus relativement long. Je conseille à ceux qui aiment les bonnes histoires.


Je suis tenté mais j'aimerai bien un retour de quelqu'un qui a maté la sérieTV comme moi (qu'on a beaucoup apprécié madame & moi d'ailleurs !)

----------


## Momock

Je viens de finir *Aggelos* à 95% en 6 heures et quelques, un jeu d'action/aventure à la Wonderboy en surface mais qui est en fait un metroidvania. C'était court mais sympa. 

On explore le monde au gré des upgrades qu'on obtient, on cause aux gens dans les villages pour obtenir des pistes et des quêtes, on explore quatre temples aux musiques inspirées de Zelda 2 (la structure générale du jeu fait très Zelda 2 en fait, et le système d'XP aussi où l'on perd une partie de son XP si l'on meurt mais sans descendre de niveau). Si on ne sait plus trop où aller on peut demander au vieux sage à la boule de crystal de nous aiguiller, alors on est jamais perdu.

En parlant de perdu... on a pas une map super détaillée à la metroid, juste une map du monde vu d'en haut qui nous indique où l'on se situe de manière générale avec les grands points de repères, juste ce qu'il manquait à Castle in the Darkness en fait. Et contrairement à ce dernier il y a zéro passages secrets dans Aggelos, ce qui ne m'a pas déplu à vrai dire (le jeu compense avec les quêtes pour le côté fouinage). Il y a quelques défis d'adresse/plateforme mais ils sont, à part dans deux ou trois cas, très simples. 

C'est un peu le problème général du jeu ça, "trop simple". C'est du en partie à l'équipement de "RPG". Tu peux très bien finir facilement un temple en te limitant à trouver son pouvoir, sortir dehors pour l'ulitiser afin de trouver du meilleur matos, puis revenir le finir les doigts dans le nez. Enfin c'était un jeu bien charmant malgré tout (le style master system est bien plus mignon que le style NES). Si vous avez un gosse ça peut faire un cadeau valable. Ou pour vous si vous êtes fan du genre.

----------


## Illynir

> Je suis tenté mais j'aimerai bien un retour de quelqu'un qui a maté la sérieTV comme moi (qu'on a beaucoup apprécié madame & moi d'ailleurs !)


Je m'étais renseigné sur la série justement, si tu as aimé la série il n'y aucune raison que tu n'aimes pas le jeu. L'histoire est la même en plus développée (vu que le jeu dure plus longtemps que la série en 8 épisodes il me semble), le doublage et la musique sont excellents et les graphismes superbes.

Ceci dit tu ne retrouveras bien entendu pas les acteurs de la série dans le jeu mais ils sont de toute façon plus fidèle au livre et à l'époque dans le jeu. Surtout Jack qui a une tête de con dans la série. ( ::ninja:: )

Il n'y a absolument aucune raison que tu n'aimes pas le jeu à moins d'être allergique au genre P&C (très light quand même). En cadeau bonus vu qu'il y a pas mal de choix, tu aurais plus l'impression d'être acteur de l'histoire.

----------


## jeanviens

*Crosscells*

Par les créateurs des Hexcells, un jeu de réflexion agréable, ambiance visuelle et sonore discrète mais agréable, on se triture bien les méninges. Seul défaut : un peu court (50 niveaux seulement).

Si vous avez aimé Hexcells, je vous le conseille.

----------


## raspyrateur

> *Torment: Tides of numenera*: (...)
> 
> Ils n'ont de toute évidence absolument rien compris à ce qui faisait de Planescape:Torment un grand jeu 
> 
> (...)


Tellement vrai...

----------


## Sariyah

Combien d'heures de jeu sur Les piliers de la terre Illynir ?

----------


## Illynir

> Combien d'heures de jeu sur Les piliers de la terre Illynir ?


Une vingtaine d'heure je dirais. Je dirais de le faire comme une bonne série US, 1 ou 2 chapitres par jours (il y en a 21), je pense que ça passe crème et l'histoire et les cliffhanger sont assez captivant pour le permettre. Ou alors vous pouvez le faire comme moi et faire tout d'un coup mais j'ai beaucoup de temps libre en ce moment.  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

Ça se termine en eau de boudin ou le final se suffit à lui-même?
Tu me l'as plutôt bien vendu...

----------


## Illynir

C'est tiré d'un livre qui se suffisait à lui seul donc forcement le jeu se termine très bien et se suffit à lui même également.

D'ailleurs j'ai beaucoup aimé le final.  ::):

----------


## Euklif

Désolé pour la question qui a pu paraître con mais je sors d'un titre qui m'a littéralement dit «to be continued»  ::P: .
Blague à part, il est écrit sur cette fiche technique que «Ce roman interactif sortira en trois ""livres"" qui contiennent 7 chapitres chacun. Ce season pass inclut un accès aux trois livres qui seront automatiquement ajoutés sur votre compte le jour de la sortie» et «bientôt disponible» pour les épisodes suivants. Ça ne me paraissait pas évident.

----------


## Sariyah

> Une vingtaine d'heure je dirais. Je dirais de le faire comme une bonne série US, 1 ou 2 chapitres par jours (il y en a 21), je pense que ça passe crème et l'histoire et les cliffhanger sont assez captivant pour le permettre. Ou alors vous pouvez le faire comme moi et faire tout d'un coup mais j'ai beaucoup de temps libre en ce moment.


Tentant.. Je viens de le prendre du coup. =)

----------


## Kaede

Fini Rime.
Bif-bof, pas mauvais mais pas génial.

C'est très beau (mais ça rame pas mal, enfin surtout le 1er "niveau", après c'est nettement mieux), par contre le gameplay se résume à de la balade et des interactions minimales / puzzles ou plateforme limités (mais je le savais avant de l'attaquer). Par limité, comprendre, plus que dans un jeu comme ICO, même s'il y a de rares passages/idées plus sympatoches que le reste.

L'histoire et son lien avec le gameplay, je dirais que c'est honnête (enfin, encore faut-il 

Spoiler Alert! 


comprendre qui est le mystérieux homme en rouge, et pour ça attendre la fin

), sauf la fin en elle-même, que je trouve difficile à justifier, comprendre que ça finit un peu en queue de poisson. Et je cherche encore ce qui se cache 

Spoiler Alert! 


derrière la civilisation perdue et les robots

  ::sad:: 

J'ai trouvé le jeu encore un cran trop long comparé à ce qu'il a à offrir, surtout si on le compare avec d'autres jeux un peu dans le même genre comme Inside, Papo & Yo, Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons, Abzû, Journey ou encore Flower.

edit : oh et encore merci à Zodex, qui m'a généreusement offert le jeu suite aux soldes GOG et les offres sur Sunless Sea / Rime

----------


## Illynir

> Et je cherche encore ce qui se cache 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> derrière la civilisation perdue et les robots




Spoiler Alert! 


Il n'y a rien à comprendre: La civilisation perdue et les robots ne sont que l'imagination du gamin vu par le père, tu les vois en jouet dans sa chambre. Et les différents mondes que tu parcours sont les étapes de deuil nécessaire pour l'acceptation de la mort de quelqu'un. L'oiseau symbolisant celui de la colère par exemple.

----------


## znokiss

*PREY*, en 29h sans me presser en lisant un peu tout à gauche à droite.

C'était sympa mais ça ne m'a pas transcendé. 
Le jeu est en lui-même vraiment bien foutu. L'unité de lieu est admirable, ils ont fait un truc ultra-cohérent, et les éléments mis en place pour nous expliquer le contexte de la vie sur Thalos 1 avant "l'incident" sont remarquables. 
Comme d'habitude, on démarre comme un pleutre, craignant le moindre truc qui bouge dans un coin, et on termine supersoldier bardé de gros flingues et de pouvoirs dans tous les sens. 

Après, j'ai eu le fort sentiment de me faire balader à gauche à droite comme le glandu de service : "_va à donc voir les vestiaires par là. Ah tiens, faut réactiver un générateur dans le fond. Oh, et puis si tu pouvais me ramener cet échantillon du labo. Rhaaa zut, l'ascenseur coincé, tu pourrais aller voir ?_"  
Ce pop de quêtes incessant est un peu le seul moteur de l'histoire, j'ai trouvé que c'était un peu "trop" (on a rapidement une dizaine de quête) et ça a un peu le cul entre 2 chaises, à la différence d'un STALKER où je me suis senti plus libre ou un Bioshock Infinite qui se déroule sur des rails (ho ho) mais où on en prends plein la vue.

Gros point fort tout de même : on peut vivre son aventure comme on l'entend. Le fantôme discret pourra finir le jeu en furtif sans tuer personne, le bourrin pourra tout défourailler, le pressé pourra courir après le marqueur de la quête principale, le complétiste pourra arpenter toute la station pour finir toutes les quêtes annexes, découvrir Thalos et ses secrets... bref, je dirais qu'il y en a pour tout le monde.
Cette multiplicité d'approche couplée aux achievement dédiés pourra en motiver certain à relancer l'aventure, d'autant plus qu'on a droit depuis peu à un New Game +.
Mais pas moi. 

Je me répète, c'était sympa mais ça ne m'a pas transcendé. Ce gros fourre-tout m'a fait penser à Deus Ex avec son inventaire à cases et où on choisit comment son perso évolue, j'y ai retrouvé du Bioshock avec la dichotomie robotique/organique dans les ennemis, les pouvoir, l'univers. Y'a du STALKER aussi avec la découverte d'un univers fraîchement "cataclysmé" et tout le bordel qui s'ensuit. Après, les couloirs métalliques qui s'enchaînent sans fin m'ont fait penser à DOOM 3, ce qui n'est pas forcément un bon point. 
Bref, on fout tout ça ensemble, on mélange bien, on laisse macérer... c'est du brutal. 



Mais voilà, la sauce pourtant bien mélangée a moyennement pris chez moi. J'ai passé un bon moment mais je n'ai pas autant pris mon pied que dans un Dishonored et je n'y reviendrais pas comme un STALKER que j'ai déjà fini 4 ou 5 fois, et que ça me démange déjà de réinstaller. Par contre, je le conseille à tous ceux qui ont envie d'un bon FPS solo à l'ancienne qui ne te prends pas pour un crétin et qui, s'il ressemble à un best-of du genre des 10 dernières années, amène ce qu'il faut d'originalité pour bien valoir le coup (canon à glue, pouvoirs rigolos, univers très bien foutu et scénario pas trop con...)

----------


## leeoneil

De mon côté je viens de finir *Pillars 2 : Deadfire*, et c'était bien (en 63h).
Le gros gros soucis, c'est l'abscence de difficulté. J'ai fait le jeu en vétéran comme je l'avais fait pour Pillars 1. Malgré le patch, il y a très très peu de combats difficiles. J'ai du chercher à chaque fois les combats bien bien au dessus du niveau de mon équipe pour avoir à planifier et galérer un peu. Mais très rapidement le joueur a une équipe de dératiseur de l'extrème sous la main et peut nettoyer la vermine sur toute la carte sans réflechir, c'est un peu dommage. Il y a une option pour que les ennemis bas niveau s'adaptent au niveau du joueur mais ça ne fonctionne pas, ils se font défoncer quand même.
Pourtant je ne suis pas un tacticien sur ce genre de jeu, je joue à l'envie sans optimiser. Dans pillars 1 c'était hyper bien dosé, il y a certains combats que je n'avais jamais réussi (optionnels), d'autres où on galéraient mais ça passait, d'autres ou c'était facile. Sur le 2, à partir de 20h de jeu je dirais, il n'y a plus aucune résistance, j'ai du mourir moins de 10 fois sur l'ensemble de la partie.
Bon j'ai merdé un peu, j'aurais du passer en Path of the Damned mais je pensais qu'il n'y avait qu'une seule sauvegarde et que mort = fin du jeu.


Le jeu, l'histoire, les graphismes, la musique, tout le reste franchement c'est superbe !
La trame se suit plus facilement, il y a moins de pavés de texte et l'anglais est plus accessible. Je me suis rendu compte d'ailleurs qu'il y avait des trucs que j'avais très mal compris dans le premier volet.

Un bon RPG, mais si on a l'habitude de ce genre de jeu, faut coller la difficulté max dès le départ je pense.

----------


## Zodex

> De mon côté je viens de finir *Pillars 2 : Deadfire*, et c'était bien (en 63h).
> Le gros gros soucis, c'est l'abscence de difficulté. J'ai fait le jeu en vétéran comme je l'avais fait pour Pillars 1. Malgré le patch, il y a très très peu de combats difficiles. J'ai du chercher à chaque fois les combats bien bien au dessus du niveau de mon équipe pour avoir à planifier et galérer un peu. Mais très rapidement le joueur a une équipe de dératiseur de l'extrème sous la main et peut nettoyer la vermine sur toute la carte sans réflechir, c'est un peu dommage. Il y a une option pour que les ennemis bas niveau s'adaptent au niveau du joueur mais ça ne fonctionne pas, ils se font défoncer quand même.
> Pourtant je ne suis pas un tacticien sur ce genre de jeu, je joue à l'envie sans optimiser. Dans pillars 1 c'était hyper bien dosé, il y a certains combats que je n'avais jamais réussi (optionnels), d'autres où on galéraient mais ça passait, d'autres ou c'était facile. Sur le 2, à partir de 20h de jeu je dirais, il n'y a plus aucune résistance, j'ai du mourir moins de 10 fois sur l'ensemble de la partie.
> Bon j'ai merdé un peu, j'aurais du passer en Path of the Damned mais je pensais qu'il n'y avait qu'une seule sauvegarde et que mort = fin du jeu.
> 
> 
> Le jeu, l'histoire, les graphismes, la musique, tout le reste franchement c'est superbe !
> La trame se suit plus facilement, il y a moins de pavés de texte et l'anglais est plus accessible. Je me suis rendu compte d'ailleurs qu'il y avait des trucs que j'avais très mal compris dans le premier volet.
> 
> Un bon RPG, mais si on a l'habitude de ce genre de jeu, faut coller la difficulté max dès le départ je pense.


Y'a un truc qui m'embête dans le 1, c'est que quand tu augmente le niveau de difficulté ça ne fait qu'augmenter le nombre d'ennemis, je trouve ça un peu nul. C'est pareil dans cet opus ?

----------


## Kamasa

Fini ce weekend *Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul*. Acheté à vil prix sur Steam.

Bon si vous connaissez l'animé ou le manga, aucune surprise, le contenu solo reprend les 4 arcs principaux de l'animé (sancturaire, Asgard, Poseidon, Hades).
Les combats sont plutôt sympa à faire malgré les arènes étriquées, mais dans la mesure où il n'y a pas d'écran splité quand on joue à 2 joueurs, ça peut s'expliquer (et puis en vrai, c'est pas si petit que ça).

Je ne suis pas expert en jeu de baston, mais j'ai trouvé ça plus sympa à joue que le dernier DBZ, mais beaucoup moins bien que les Soul Calibur (aucune comparaison avec Street Figthers, quasiment jamais joué à la licence).

Bon par contre le truc qui m'a vraiment (soldier) saoulé, c'est le déblocage des personnages.
En fait pendant le mode solo, on débloque une partie des personnages. Pour l'autre partie, on débloque la possibilité de les acheter.
Durant les combats, on se fait un peu de monnaie de singe (en moyenne, environ 1000 crédits. Ça peut aller de 300 à 2000 en fonction du classement du combat). Quand j'ai fini le mode solo, j'étais à 100.000 crédits environ.
Les personnages à acheter coûtent 20.000 crédits !
les skins alternatifs coûtent entre 1000 et 5000.
Idem pour les arènes : 3500 chacune. Si on n'investie pas là dedans on a 2 pauvres arènes  :tired: 

Donc le jeu pousse au grind, ce que je trouve complètement con pour un jeu de baston. Alors OK si on joue en ligne, au fur et à mesure l'argent monte. Mais là dans mon cas, je vais jouer de temps en temps avec des potes, je sais d'avance que je n'aurai pas certains personnages.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Fini ce weekend *Saint Seiya Soldiers Soul*. Acheté à vil prix sur Steam.
> 
> Bon si vous connaissez l'animé ou le manga, aucune surprise, le contenu solo reprend les 4 arcs principaux de l'animé (sancturaire, Asgard, Poseidon, Hades).
> Les combats sont plutôt sympa à faire malgré les arènes étriquées, mais dans la mesure où il n'y a pas d'écran splité quand on joue à 2 joueurs, ça peut s'expliquer (et puis en vrai, c'est pas si petit que ça).
> 
> Je ne suis pas expert en jeu de baston, mais j'ai trouvé ça plus sympa à joue que le dernier DBZ, mais beaucoup moins bien que les Soul Calibur (aucune comparaison avec Street Figthers, quasiment jamais joué à la licence).
> 
> Bon par contre le truc qui m'a vraiment (soldier) saoulé, c'est le déblocage des personnages.
> En fait pendant le mode solo, on débloque une partie des personnages. Pour l'autre partie, on débloque la possibilité de les acheter.
> ...


Par contre je sais pas si t'as vu, mais y'a un mod pour mettre les musique du dessin animé. Ca revolution pas le jeu,mais presque.  :^_^:

----------


## Kamasa

> Par contre je sais pas si t'as vu, mais y'a un mod pour mettre les musique du dessin animé. Ca revolution pas le jeu,mais presque.


Ha cool ça, je vais pouvoir jouer avec la voix de Bernard Minet en fond sonore.
Merci de l'astuce  :;):

----------


## RegisF

Mais sinon en termes de système de combat ça vaut quoi ?
Ya des modes alternatifs ou c'est juste du  1vs1 pendant 40 heures ?

----------


## Meuhoua

> Ha cool ça, je vais pouvoir jouer avec la voix de Bernard Minet en fond sonore.
> Merci de l'astuce



Ils sont pas allé jusque là (j'imagine que ce ne sont pas des francais qui ont fait le mod), mais en bidouillant un peu ca doit etre jouable.  :^_^:

----------


## Meuhoua

> Ha cool ça, je vais pouvoir jouer avec la voix de Bernard Minet en fond sonore.
> Merci de l'astuce



Ils sont pas allé jusque là (j'(imagine que ce ne sont pas des francais qui l'ont fait), mais en bidouillant un peu ca doit etre jouable.  :^_^: 

Mais ca a clairement plus de classe avec.

----------


## RegisF

Visuellement, c'est particulièrement immonde.

----------


## leeoneil

> Y'a un truc qui m'embête dans le 1, c'est que quand tu augmente le niveau de difficulté ça ne fait qu'augmenter le nombre d'ennemis, je trouve ça un peu nul. C'est pareil dans cet opus ?


Je ne saurais répondre, désolé, je n'ai pas changé le niveau de difficulté.
Le level scalling on ou off ne change pas le nombre d'ennemis par contre.

----------


## rgk

*Overwhelm*
Je viens de le finir à 100%, et c'était épique. Il y a quelque soucis mais c'était une très bonne expérience. J'ai hâte de me plancher sur le test !

----------


## Kamasa

> Mais sinon en termes de système de combat ça vaut quoi ?
> Ya des modes alternatifs ou c'est juste du  1vs1 pendant 40 heures ?


Durant la campagne, c'est du 1vs1. Tout. Le. Temps.
La seule alternative qu'on peut trouver au mode 1vs1 "nature", c'est qu'en fonction des combats, notre personnage ou l'adversaire a des stats modifiées (+/- de dégâts, de regeneration du cosmos, etc...)
Pendant une petite dizaine d'heures si tu laisses les "cinématiques" défiler entre les combats.

C'est clairement plus sympa avec des potes.
C'est vraiment pas le meilleur jeu de baston, mais il y a des grosses armures, des grosses attaques emblématiques de la série, on s'éclate bien  ::P:

----------


## Rohiinn

J'ai fini healer's quest il y a 2 semaines. Ce jeu ne paye pas de mine au premier regard avec ces graphismes dessin et son gameplay plutôt original ( le principe et de healer son équipe avant qu'il ne meurt ). Mais l'univers très nalheulbeukesque, son humour et sa fraîcheur font de lui un excellent jeu, et j'ai pris plaisir jusqu'à l'écran final. Je recommande ce jeu à 100% sachant qu'il ne coûte pas cher 😍.

----------


## Blackogg

*Deponia: The Complete Journey* (mais en fait non parce qu'on a sorti Doomsday ensuite).
J'avais fait le 1er Deponia il y a quelques temps, j'en avait retenu un background bien cool et des persos bien barrés mais un rythme maladroit et quelques énigmes un peu trop tordues pour être honnêtes, ce qui m'avait convaincu d'attendre une grosse promo pour voir la suite.
J'ai donc profité d'un bundle récent pour récupérer tous les épisodes d'un coup et continuer l'histoire.

Globalement, je pense que le 2eme épisode, Chaos on Deponia est le plus réussi. D'un point de vue gameplay on a un bon équilibre entre énigmes PnC classiques, une bonne cohérence dans le délire des solutions, et puzzles (sachant qu'on peut zapper les puzzles si on en a envie). En plus il contient mes environnements préférés.

J'ai donc enchainé en toute confiance sur le 3 (Goodbye Deponia) et là, c'e fut le drame. L'histoire globale est cool, là rien à dire, il y a des rebondissements qui rebondissent et des révélations qui dévoilent plein de choses. Mais pour le gameplay, ça tombe très souvent à l'eau. Le coup d'éclater l'action sur 3 personnages avec un switch et échange d'inventaires à volonté et est plus un foutoir qu'autre chose (n'est pas Day of the Tentacle qui veut) et pour couronner le tout certaines énigmes sont bien tordues et je n'ai eu aucun remords à dégainer la soluce à de nombreuses reprises. Bon le final est satisfaisant donc c'est déjà ça. Du coup je vais quand même installer Doomsday pour clore tout ça.

Ah par contre les commentaires des développeurs pour chaque scène  ::XD:: . C'est rarement très intéressant (n'étant pas utlra fan de la licence pour les raisons évoquées précédemment) et j'en zappais toujours une bonne partie de ce qu'il racontait, mais cet accent allemand à couper au couteau me faisait rire à chaque fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Perso, Doomsday est mon épisode préféré  ::wub:: 
Par contre, ca va très loin dans le délire des paradoxes temporelles mais les énigmes y sont plutôt bien intégrées.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Par contre je sais pas si t'as vu, mais y'a un mod pour mettre les musique du dessin animé. Ca revolution pas le jeu,mais presque.


J'avais testé et raté mon coup, si on me confirme que ca fonctionne (je me demande si le jeu a pas été mis à jour et que depuis le mod est cassé), je retenterai car le gameplay en effet avait de la gueule.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Visuellement, c'est particulièrement immonde.


Les arènes, le décor, parce que pour les persos ils se sont un peu appliqués quand même.

----------


## Meuhoua

> J'avais testé et raté mon coup, si on me confirme que ca fonctionne (je me demande si le jeu a pas été mis à jour et que depuis le mod est cassé), je retenterai car le gameplay en effet avait de la gueule.


La manip est un peu relou mais chez wam ca a marché sans souci.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Vampyr*

J'aime DONTNOD, j'ai aimé Remember Me, je me suis pâmé devant Life is Strange et j'attendais avec impatience leur jeu de vampire que j'espérais être le digne successeur de Bloodlines.

Bon clairement, ce n'est pas le cas.

Vampyr propose plein de bonnes choses. Il a une ambiance folle avec ses quartiers plongés dans la pénombre, nimbé d'une légère brume, il pose une ambiance que ne renierait pas un film Noir. La musique entêtante et de très bonne qualité aide à instaurer une aura de mystère et un peu horrifique. De ce côté là, c'est du tout bon.

L'autre bon point, c'est la galerie de personnage, elle est très bien construite, il y a des personnalités intéressantes et la plupart sont nuancés ce qui leur donne un côté vraiment humain. Tout ce qui touche à leur background est intéressant et la traque aux indices pour en apprendre plus sur eux est la meilleure activité du jeu.

L'histoire est plutôt classique, régulièrement prévisible mais suffisamment rythmé pour qu'on y reste accroché ( même si certains éléments sont assez surprenant comme cette romance entre le personnage principal et un autre protagoniste qui passe du stade " Petit branleur " à " Amour de ma vie " un peu trop rapidement ).

Vampyr m'a déçu surtout sur deux points : le gameplay et les occasions manqués.

Pour le premier point, je pense d'abord au combat qui devienne rapidement inintéressant dès qu'on a trouvé le combat pété qui me permet de rouler sur tout le monde. Ensuite, j'ai commencé à avoir envie de hurler à cause des aller-retours imposés par le jeu, il n'y a pas de voyage rapide et on ça devient rapidement insupportable de se perdre aux mêmes foutus endroits ( les docks raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ), le fait d'avoir foutu une capacité de téléportation mais seulement aux endroits prévu par le jeu, c'est aussi une aberration.

Pour les occasions manqués, il y a tellement de chose, des éléments qui indiquent surtout que DONTNOD n'a pas eu les moyens de leurs ambitions. Pour commencer, il y a le système de quartier de l'état sanitaire qui va de Sain à Critique et ça sert globalement à rien, il n'y a que les prix chez les marchands qui changent en fonction de l'état du quartier, il n'y a aucun impact sur les personnes présentent, sur les ennemis qui parsèment l'endroit, etc... Il y aurait eu tellement de chose à faire.

Ensuite, je pense à certains éléments plus mineur comme un certains PNJ, contrôlé par un vampire, je me suis dit " Ah bah chouette, on va sûrement avoir une enquête pour traquer le vampire et libérer le PNJ, vu que mon perso est altruiste " mais non, rien du tout. "

J'ai été aussi déçu par la fin qui ne donne même pas des petites informations sur les conséquences de nos choix par rapport aux PNJs et quartiers.

Après, le jeu n'est globalement pas désagréable, les dialogues sont bien écrit, l'histoire est sympa, les combats sont quand même suffisamment dynamique pour prendre un peu de plaisir. J'y ai joué quasiment 4 jours de suite, c'est juste qu'il est horripilant parce qu'il y avait vraiment moyen de faire mieux

----------


## Illynir

En fait, quand l'état se détériore tellement qu'il devient critique tout le quartier part en morceau et on a une autre version de ce quartier. C'est valable aussi pour ceux qu'on tue qui se transforme en mini boss pour la nuit d'aprés.

Le vrai problème du jeu c'est sa crédibilité, perso voir des habitants papoter tranquille alors que dans la rue d'à côté il y a des monstres ça le fait moyen.

Et peu importe le jeu, le repop d'ennemis c'est MAL.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Le vrai problème du jeu c'est sa crédibilité, perso voir des habitants papoter tranquille alors que dans la rue d'à côté il y a des monstres ça le fait moyen.
> 
> Et peu importe le jeu, le repop d'ennemis c'est MAL.


Ça dépend, ils le savent qu'il y a des monstres à une rue d'eux ?

----------


## Illynir

C'est le problème. Ils font semblant que non alors qu'ils sont à 10 mètres à hurler toute la nuit.  :tired:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> En fait, quand l'état se détériore tellement qu'il devient critique tout le quartier part en morceau et on a une autre version de ce quartier. C'est valable aussi pour ceux qu'on tue qui se transforme en mini boss pour la nuit d'aprés.
> 
> Le vrai problème du jeu c'est sa crédibilité, perso voir des habitants papoter tranquille alors que dans la rue d'à côté il y a des monstres ça le fait moyen.
> 
> Et peu importe le jeu, le repop d'ennemis c'est MAL.


Mais voilà, faut atteindre le stade Critique d'un quartier pour qu'il se passe quelque chose mais les autres états servent rien à rien. Si tu vas un quartier Sain et que tu passes à un quartier Grave ( le stade avant critique si je me souviens bien ), tu verras aucune différence.

----------


## dstar

*Tahira: Echoes of the Astral Empire*

A la base, la promesse était de jouer à un clone de The Banner Saga.

C'est vrai que ça y ressemble beaucoup.
On y suite une jeune princesse du nom de Tahira qui fait face à l'invasion de son pays et qui tente grâce aux pouvoirs légués par son père de guider et de sauver son peuple.

La partie stratégie tour par tour est bien développée. Les cartes sont grandes (bien plus que celles de The Banner Saga) et proposent des situations variées: possibilité pour le joueur de préparer des embuscades, de regénérer ses unités à certains emplacements contenant des ressources, de sauver des civils qui vont se transformer en unités, de pousser les ennemis dans le vide, de s'abriter derrière des barrières pour échapper aux tirs ennemis. Par contre, aucune unité permettant d'attaquer à distance n'est disponible du côté joueur. Celui-ci contrôlera aussi bien des héros (unités importantes pour le scénario et possédant des caractéristiques améliorées) que des unités de base, chaque type ayant 2 capacités particulières.
De leur côté, les ennemis se trouvent souvent en surnombre, des renforts pouvant apparaître durant les batailles.
Cette partie stratégique est vraiment le point fort du jeu.

Par contre, là où le bat blesse, c'est le côté RPG: il n'y en a quasiment pas. Impossible de choisir une arme pour ses héros, pas d'inventaire, pas de progression en termes de capacité ou de caractéristiques. On notera juste la possibilité des unités de base à s'améliorer pendant les batailles.

Côté DA, c'est plutôt joli avec un style BD un peu particulier.

Le jeu est relativement court et se finit en moins d'une dizaine d'heures. La fin laisse beaucoup de questions en suspend, et anticipe une suite qui ne viendra sans doute pas.
On notera également le faible nombre de types d'unités ennemies: j'en ai compté 5 au total, mais c'est bien contrebalancé par la diversité des situations.

Donc à réserver pour les adeptes de stratégie au tour par tour.

----------


## Supergounou

*Minit* (2018)



Zelda4-like.

J'ai beaucoup aimé ce que propose Minit, à savoir une aventure avec mort (pas perma) toutes les 60 secondes. L'idée est bonne et super bien intégrée au level design du titre, tout s'enchaine très bien, c'est agréable à parcourir. Des trucs parfois bien cachés, des énigmes assez intelligentes.

Finalement, tout ce que fait Minit, il le fait bien. J'aurai même du mal à lui trouver de vrais défauts, sauf la durée de vie riquiqui de 2h en prenant bien son temps. Pour le prix, ça vaut tout de même le coup, mais j'aurais vraiment voulu prolonger l'expérience.

----------


## LeChameauFou

gg supergounou ! d'ailleur il y'a un game + avec des vies à 40s et des idems déplacés par rapport à la première run.

Sinon perso "fini", *the awesome adventures of captain spirit* un prequel (?), spin of (?), épisode 0 (?) de la saison 2 de the life is strange.

C'est gratuit, c'est beau, c'est sympa mais au final ce chapitre transpose une histoire plus ou moins déjà vu et vécue à travers un autre personnage de The Life is Strange 1 et Before the storm. Je suis circonspect.

----------


## Marmottas

Supergounou>Content de voir que tu as apprécié (toujours pas testé pour ma part)

----------


## Blackogg

> *Minit* (2018)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...76.600x338.jpg
> 
> Zelda4-like.
> 
> J'ai beaucoup aimé ce que propose Minit, à savoir une aventure avec mort (pas perma) toutes les 60 secondes. L'idée est bonne et super bien intégrée au level design du titre, tout s'enchaine très bien, c'est agréable à parcourir. Des trucs parfois bien cachés, des énigmes assez intelligentes.
> 
> Finalement, tout ce que fait Minit, il le fait bien. J'aurai même du mal à lui trouver de vrais défauts, sauf la durée de vie riquiqui de 2h en prenant bien son temps. Pour le prix, ça vaut tout de même le coup, mais j'aurais vraiment voulu prolonger l'expérience.


Tout pareil. 
Il me manque encore quelques items à ramasser (parce quavec '1h30 pour finir le jeu, je peux bien creuser un peu plus pour le 100%  ::ninja:: )

Et j'ai enchainé avec *Gorogoa*. Un jeu d'énigmes où il faut manipuler des images (zoom, dézoom et déplacement sur une grille) pour faire interagir des éléments entre ces diverses images afin de faire progresser l'histoire (qui est pour le moins éthérée, et complètement muette, de la poésie qu'on vous dit).
C'est très beau, très poétique, les mécaniques sont bien fichues et on comprend tout de suite comment ça fonctionne. 


Par contre c'est encore plus court que Minit  :Boom: , j'ai mis un peu moins d'1h pour arriver au bout (ok ça débloque le 1er protoype du jeu, ça doit rajouter 15 minutes).
C'était pour ma part un beau voyage, à vous de voir si vous estimez que ça vaut 10€ avant de vous lancer.

----------


## Supergounou

*Technobabylon* (2015)



Point'n click cyberpunk traditionnel.

Le haut du panier de chez Wadget Eyes. Le pixel art est bon, grosse ambiance, enquête intéressante qui prend rapidement de l'ampleur, très accrocheur. Les personnages sont pas du tout stéréotypés, on peut facilement s'identifier à eux et comprendre leurs motivations, d'autant qu'on switch régulièrement entre trois d'entre eux, qui ont des "capacités" qui leur sont propres. Beaucoup de thèmes abordés, certains propres au style cyberpunk, mais pas que.

Quelques frustrations en ce qui concerne les énigmes, avec parfois des objectifs pas assez clairs: on fait des trucs, mais on ne sait pas trop pourquoi. Rien de bien pénible cela-dit, mais je pense que les plus néophytes sortiront assez souvent la soluce. Mention spéciale à la toute dernière grosse énigme, avec vraiment beaucoup de possibilités, elle m'aura fait beaucoup me gratter la tête et plisser des yeux.

Au passage, merci à Ghylard pour le gros travail sur la tradfan, avec Flappie vous êtes mes héros!  :Mellow2:   :;):

----------


## Baynie

It is as if you were making love

Un jeu parfaitement safe for work  ::ninja::  . 
10/10 will never have sex with a woman again.

Attention screenshot suggestif:



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Lambda19919

Je viens de finir *It is as if you were making love*  aussi. GOTY  ::ninja:: 

J'ai également terminé *SteamWorld Dig* sur Switch.
En général, dés que je vois metroidvania quelque part dans la description d'un jeu, je passe mon chemin. L'idée d'être perdu au milieu d'une carte sans savoir si je dois aller de l'avant ou revenir en arrière me rebute fortement. 
J'ai fais une exception ici et j'ai été agréablement surpris. Je ne me suis a aucun moment retrouvé perdu, l'objectif reste constant tout le long du jeu, aller plus bas et quand il faut trouver une porte spécifique elle est clairement indiquée sur la carte. J'ai trouvé l'idée de pouvoir creuser la carte à son envie et que cela sois persistant assez bonne. ça force à se poser des questions quand on creuse car il ne faut pas seulement pouvoir progresser, mais aussi que les trajets pour remonter/redescendre soit (les plus courts) possible.
A coté de cela le jeu est assez facile et court mais vu que la carte principale est générée aléatoirement, ça augmente un peu la rejouabilité. Je pense aussi que le jeu se prête assez bien au speedrun, mais je suis bien trop mauvais pour ça.  ::P: 
Bref, il m'a convaincu de tester le 2eme opus et de laisser leur chances à plus de Metroidvania modernes, en espérant ne pas tomber sur un labyrinthe simulator déguisé.


Et pour conclure sur ce weekend productif d'un point de vue vidéoludique, j'ai aussi vu la fin de *Hellblade: Senua Sacrifice* chopé sur steam grâce au 40% de rabais.
C'est pour moi l'exemple le plus flagrant d'un jeu qui se "vend" sur sa qualité visuelle et sonore uniquement car niveau gameplay j'ai trouvé ça pauvre: on marche beaucoup, on a quelques puzzles plus ou moins inspirés et des combats de temps en temps où la vraie difficulté consiste à réussir à garder les ennemis dans notre champs de vision. Pareil d'un point de vue narratif, j'ai plus ou moins suivi de quoi ça parlait, mais je ne me suis jamais vraiment senti impliqué dans la trame scénaristique. 
Mais malgré cela, j'ai vraiment apprécié les 7h que j'ai passé dessus. C'est super joli, super bien animé , les coup portés et reçus pendant les combat on vraiment du punch (si seulement ils avaient intégrés des démembrements ça en aurait vraiment jeté) et surtout l'ambiance sonore est folle. Que ce soit les musiques, les bruits de l'environnement ou le voice acting, tout donne un super rendu une fois le casque sur les oreilles.
J'ai failli abandonné le jeu sur la fin a cause de 1-2 segments vraiment oppressants, mais je suis content d'avoir persévérer car les dernières 20-30 minutes étaient vraiment sympa.


Il y a quand même un point qui m'a trotté tout le long de l'aventure: 

Spoiler Alert! 


vers le début, on a un message tutoriel (le seul du jeu?) qui nous indique que si on meurt trop, notre avancement dans le jeu sera reset et qu'il faudra repartir du début. Je pense que c'est du pipeau, une ruse pour nous investir psychologiquement dans les morts de Senua. Mais si c'est vrai, ça doit être un des pire choix de game design ever car le jeu ne se prête vraiment pas à repartir de zéro et certains passages avec mort instantanée sur la fin aurait pu être la cause du rage desinstall le plus violent de ma vie si j'avais été renvoyé à l'écran principal.  :Boom:

----------


## Nephizz

> Attention screenshot suggestif:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/01/059...f966045e87.png


Je... J'ai...



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Supergounou

> Il y a quand même un point qui m'a trotté tout le long de l'aventure: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> vers le début, on a un message tutoriel (le seul du jeu?) qui nous indique que si on meurt trop, notre avancement dans le jeu sera reset et qu'il faudra repartir du début. Je pense que c'est du pipeau, une ruse pour nous investir psychologiquement dans les morts de Senua. Mais si c'est vrai, ça doit être un des pire choix de game design ever car le jeu ne se prête vraiment pas à repartir de zéro et certains passages avec mort instantanée sur la fin aurait pu être la cause du rage desinstall le plus violent de ma vie si j'avais été renvoyé à l'écran principal.


Je me suis posé la même question  :^_^: 
Faudrait essayer, mais je pense que tu as raison.

----------


## Blackogg

> Je me suis posé la même question 
> Faudrait essayer, mais je pense que tu as raison.


C'est en effet 

Spoiler Alert! 


du pipeau

. Parce que c'est l'histoire de quelqu'un qui lutte contre des menaces qui ne sont que dans sa tête.

----------


## Kaede

Après Ruvon, à mon tour de finir Aviary Attorney. Le jeu a dépassé mes attentes.


Simple mais efficace dans son gameplay : ça tourne autour des choix de dialogues (en procès et hors-procès), choix de lieux à visiter, d'occasionnelles séquences point'n click (-très faciles, pas d'énigmes, il faut juste ne rien rater-).

Le reste est plus atypique : ça se passe en France juste avant la révolution de 1848. Tous les personnages sont des animaux (des dessins de Grandville...), les arrière-plans sont aussi de la récupération (enfin je crois...), mais malgré cela le tout est à la fois très cohérent et joli. Pour la musique, c'est du classique (Saint-Saëns, Debussy, Faure...), là aussi, ça colle. Le jeu n'est pas doublé, les dialogues sont "bruités" (mais c'est mieux fait que dans Banjo-Kazooie où j'avais trouvé ça horripilant, d'autant qu'ici il suffit d'un clic pour finir de dérouler la phrase en cours).

Le jeu est bien écrit. Difficile de ne pas en dire plus sans spoiler, mais la seule issue du premier chapitre devrait suffire à vous convaincre.
Pas mal d'humour dans les dialogues (beaucoup de bons mots, juste ce qu'il faut hein, c'est pas un jeu spécialement comique à la base), plusieurs fins possibles. Des méchants qui ne sont pas méchants "parce que" (enfin, presque tous...), pareil pour les gentils. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Une justice qui peut capoter, des évènements qui peuvent mal tourner et qui tâchent

 (spoiler : ça ne rélève aucun élément précis mais le savoir est se gâcher une partie de la surprise). Et enfin, un jeu qui vous fait jouer un rôle dans des évènements historiques.

Mon visuel novel favori à ce jour (ceux auxquels j'avais joué avant : Analogue, Don't Take it Personally, Babe, it Just ain't Your Story, Doki Doki Literature Club!, je crois que c'est tout).

Pour le coup, je pense que le jeu aurait mérité d'être un peu plus long. J'attends avec impatience le prochain jeu de Sketchy Logic.

----------


## crucifist

Je viens de finir Crash Bandicoot premier dans sa réédition très cool sur PC  ::): 
Nostalgie!

----------


## Blackogg

Pour continuer sur ma lancée des soldes,  des jeux toujours plus courts, avec toujours moins de gameplay : *Virginia*. Un film interactif pour même pas 1€ en ce moment.




On suit une enquête policière perchée d'une agente du FBI, dans un bled paumé des Etats-Unis avec du rêve, des flashbacks qui débarquent sans prévenir, des hallucinations et du mysticisme. Et en fait on n'a rapidement plus rien à faire de l'enquête initiale, pour se concentrer sur les sensations des personnages et de leur passé trouble au travers d'une narration de plus en plus décousue.
Bref, l'influence de Twin Peaks (et de Lynch en général) se fait sentir très fort.

Je vais avoir du mal à juger l'intérêt ludique de la chose, pour moi c'est un film (qui dure 1h20) diffusé via un medium différent. Les interactions sont minimales et je ne suis pas sûr qu'elles influent beaucoup sur le déroulement de l'histoire. De plus, le jeu est entièrement muet, ce qui contribue à son côté planant mais les animations un peu limitées nous laissent parfois un peu trop dans le flou quant aux intentions des personnages.

Esthétiquement, c'est une réussite, la patte graphique a fonctionné à fond sur moi (ces décors  ::wub:: ) et la musique est excellente, par contre l'allure douteuse de certains personnages m'a un peu rebuté initialement.  Le fait d'épouser la structure d'un film, avec un véritable montage (ce qui fait qu'on peut à tout moment sauter d'un plan à un autre sans signe avant coureur), en plus d'être un bon outil narratif permettant de jouer sur les ellipses, les parallèles ou autres (bref tout l'objectif d'un montage), nous épargne nombre de transitions potentiellement laborieuses qui ont tendance à plomber les jeux du genre en assurant un minimum de rythme à l'histoire. Ce rythme imposé fonctionne tellement bien que paradoxalement, c'est quand le jeu me laisse en plein contrôle et attend sagement que je veuille bien faire 3 clics de suite au bon endroit que l'expérience devient moins bonne. J'aurais préféré n'avoir qu'à me déplacer (parce que ça implique un peu le joueur/spectateur d'intéragir un minimum avec le medium, donc je comprendrais l'intérêt de la manip), profiter de l'ambiance et ne pas me farcir un curseur à surveiller pour savoir quand cliquer.

L'histoire, justement, beeeeeen ça passe, dirons-nous. C'est pas du grand cinéma mais ça fait le taf. J'ai saisi les grandes lignes même si j'ai été paumé sur un bon nombre de points (faut dire que c'est volontairement flou), mais ce n'est pas ce qui importe. L'intérêt repose plus dans le trip acide dans lequel veut nous plonger le jeu que dans ses personnages eux-mêmes. Et pour ça c'est plutôt cool (même si on reste loin d'un grand Lynch), sauf quand le concept se prend les pieds dans le tapis : comme dit plus haut, leur design assez minimaliste, les animations plutôt rigides et le choix du tout muet, s'ils contribuent à l'atmosphère éthérée du jeu, sont en revanche totalement contreproductifs quand il s'agit d'ancrer certaines scènes dans le réel. Le décrochage vers le fantastique est bien moins fort quand tout semble factice d'entrée de jeu. 

En bref, *Virginia*, petit film augmenté (ou jeu cinématisé) m'a fait planer pendant une grosse heure, j'ai pris plaisir à flâner dans ses décors naturels pastels magnifiques (et cette musique <3), et pour 1€, je n'ai pas été trop regardant sur les défauts inhérents au genre.

----------


## Kaede

"Fini" Monolith. Entre guillemets parce que je n'ai pas choppé 100% des achievements, mais j'ai fait tous les bosses et un des achievements les plus difficiles (one-lifer le jeu, ceci étant largement facilité par le DPS qui passe à 300%).
Après 14h je pense qu'il est plus raisonnable de passer à autre chose que de "farmer" (je grossis le trait, mais disons que cela commencerait à être rébarbatif pour moi) afin de rester sur une note positive.

Vraiment un bon petit roguelite orienté shoot'em up. La base shoot'em up est solide avec de multiples boss bien fichus, des patterns variés. La partie randomization est tout à fait honnête avec plein d'armes réellement variées (on n'est pas dans Ziggurat), idem pour les ennemis.

Le jeu est _très_ accessible grâce à ses 10PV. Même sans les 10PV, il n'est pas si difficile car la plupart des patterns sont un peu trop lents et faciles pour un amateur du genre.  Je dirais que le TLB et le TTLB sont les seuls à vraiment offrir un peu plus de résistance (surtout que c'est logiquement ceux qu'on connaît le moins), le reste est à peine au niveau du 3eme boss d'un Cave moyen, ce qui fait que le jeu me laisse encore un peu sur ma faim côté difficulté. Egalement, j'ai peut-être loupé un truc, mais je n'ai pas noté de grosse progression de difficulté d'un boss à l'autre, alors que ç'aurait pu apporter un peu plus de variété. Pas de système de scoring élaboré permettant de maintenir un intêret et un challenge constants malgré la difficulté limitée.
Néanmoins un très bon jeu, un qui devrait plaire aussi bien aux amateurs du genre qu'aux néophytes, qui plus est.

----------


## Catel

*Pillars of Eternity II*

Les principaux défauts du jeu sont déjà bien connus : la brièveté de la main quest et sa relative déconnection d'avec le reste de l'environnement. On peut y ajouter la difficulté qui reste trop faible (quasi aucun souci à tout bourriner en mode difficile), et l'ergonomie (on aimerait avoir accès à bien plus d'informations, notamment concernant les membres de son équipe, pour pouvoir prendre les bonnes décisions).

Pour le reste, pour moi, c'est très bon : l'univers, l'histoire, les décors, les personnages, les quêtes, le ruleset bien mieux exploité, l'écriture, et même la traduction VF, il y a eu un vrai gros travail d'effectué pour une balade hyper plaisante en Indo-Caraïbo-Polynésie.

----------


## ds108j

> Pour continuer sur ma lancée des soldes,  des jeux toujours plus courts, avec toujours moins de gameplay : *Virginia*. Un film interactif pour même pas 1€ en ce moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On suit une enquête policière perchée d'une agente du FBI, dans un bled paumé des Etats-Unis avec du rêve, des flashbacks qui débarquent sans prévenir, des hallucinations et du mysticisme. Et en fait on n'a rapidement plus rien à faire de l'enquête initiale, pour se concentrer sur les sensations des personnages et de leur passé trouble au travers d'une narration de plus en plus décousue.
> Bref, l'influence de Twin Peaks (et de Lynch en général) se fait sentir très fort.
> 
> Je vais avoir du mal à juger l'intérêt ludique de la chose, pour moi c'est un film (qui dure 1h20) diffusé via un medium différent. Les interactions sont minimales et je ne suis pas sûr qu'elles influent beaucoup sur le déroulement de l'histoire. De plus, le jeu est entièrement muet, ce qui contribue à son côté planant mais les animations un peu limitées nous laissent parfois un peu trop dans le flou quant aux intentions des personnages.
> ...


J'ai vraiment apprécié cette expérience moi aussi !

Sinon, j'ai fini hier soir "The Talos Principle".
Du puzzle, attaqué juste après "The Turing Test", et joué entrecoupé de sessions de Portal 2 en coop, ça doit être mon truc du moment.

Sympa, les textes ingame sont bien distillés via les consoles. On en apprend sur l'histoire tout en laissant certaines zones de flou.

Je me suis bien amusé.

----------


## banditbandit

*Fallout 3 Broken Steel* 


Premier dlc que j'attaque, bon ben c'est dans la continuité de la quête principale, ici il s'agit d'aider la confrérie de l'acier contre l'enclave.
C'est pas trop mal par contre ça bourrine sec, entre les écorcheurs et les super combattants qui débarquent par paquets de 5. 
Faut pas hésiter à investir dans la science et le piratage pour en tirer quelques avantages.

A un moment merci, on trouve un 

Spoiler Alert! 


Canon Tesla

 bien pratique car très puissant.
La fin est quand même un peu loudingue avec les vagues de combattants, enfin heureusement j'étais avec Fawkes le nettoyeur qui est juste indestructible...  ::lol:: 
J'ai déclenché accidentellement une attaque contre la citadelle, bon ben j'ai vite corrigé mon erreur en chargeant la dernière save,  

Spoiler Alert! 


oui car j'ai profil bon voir trop bon  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

*Dark souls 3*

J'ai passé 35h sur le premier sans aller jusqu'au bout, passant mon temps à me perdre et à recommencer des sauvegardes en pensant que mon build n'allait pas.
J'avais à peine touché au deuxième, il m'inspirait pas confiance et il est souvent décrié, ce qui me donnait pas spécialement envie de pousser.

Et enfin, dark souls 3, récupéré via un humble monthly (avec le DLC Ashes of Ariandel).
Je l'ai terminé en ~21h car je me suis fais spolier l'intégralité des strats des boss : j'avoue que quand je regardais le jeu sur Twitch je pensais pas le faire un jour, j'ai finalement peu peiné sur le jeu (si ce n'est contre les veilleurs).
J'ai eu besoin d'un guide à un moment : j'étais passé à côté du 2nd seigneur et j'avais aucune idée d'où il pouvait être mais au global, le jeu se "déroule" beaucoup mieux que DS1.
L'impression de tout le temps avancer est ultra plaisante et, même si il n'a pas de cartes, le jeu m'a paru ultra clair et l'avancée assez bien ficelé : je ne me suis pas retrouvé dans un endroit en étant clairement sous-équipé ou avec un niveau bien en dessous que le minimum.
J'ai surement loupé plein de trucs, de boss optionnels, d'équipements, de zones et autres éléments "incontournable 11/10 Gameblog" mais quelque part je m'en moque, je suis pas du genre complétionniste.

Globalement, si, comme moi, vous avez récupéré DS3 et que vous avez eu une expérience "moyenne" sur DS1, tentez de le lancer, vous pourriez être agréablement surpris.



Spoiler Alert! 


Évidemment, je parle de Dark Souls 3 donc je m'attends à ce que les fanatiques de la licence viennent me casser les rouleaux.

----------


## banditbandit

*Fallout 3 Point Lookout*

Je ne sas pas si c'est parce que j'arrive après la guerre mais c'est mort de chez mort, pas grand monde à part les saloperies de dégénérés (

Spoiler Alert! 


Hélène

) qui trainent dans les marais. A ce propos c'est juste des mecs en salopette avec de vieux fusils mais ils sont imbutables et vous émasculent à 100 mètres  :ouaiouai: 
La difficulté c'est un des trucs qui m'a le plus rebuté dans ce dlc, au début je me suis fait violer plusieurs fois (l

Spoiler Alert! 


e petit pont de bois

), après j'ai compris qu'il faut prévoir le très gros matos et surtout pas d'attaque frontale... 

Autrement niveau histoire c'est pas mal même si la narration ça tombe comme souvent à plat, je pense que j'ai fini le jeu car j'ai aidé Desmont à en finir avec son ennemi de toujours et j'ai convaincu Nadine de rejoindre (

Spoiler Alert! 


sa mére

) les terres désolés.
A part la partie dans le manoir rien de bien palpitant, ah si l'enquête chinoise quand même.

Mais bon j'ai l'impression que tout ça manque cruellement de cohérence (

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai toujours pas compris entre autre pourquoi Tulbat collectionnait les morceaux de cervelle

), un dlc qui en fin de quêtes laisse beaucoup de questions en suspend et une impression d'inachevée.

----------


## Zodex

> *Dark souls 3*
> 
> J'ai passé 35h sur le premier sans aller jusqu'au bout, passant mon temps à me perdre et à recommencer des sauvegardes en pensant que mon build n'allait pas.
> J'avais à peine touché au deuxième, il m'inspirait pas confiance et il est souvent décrié, ce qui me donnait pas spécialement envie de pousser.
> 
> Et enfin, dark souls 3, récupéré via un humble monthly (avec le DLC Ashes of Ariandel).
> Je l'ai terminé en ~21h car je me suis fais spolier l'intégralité des strats des boss : j'avoue que quand je regardais le jeu sur Twitch je pensais pas le faire un jour, j'ai finalement peu peiné sur le jeu (si ce n'est contre les veilleurs).
> J'ai eu besoin d'un guide à un moment : j'étais passé à côté du 2nd seigneur et j'avais aucune idée d'où il pouvait être mais au global, le jeu se "déroule" beaucoup mieux que DS1.
> L'impression de tout le temps avancer est ultra plaisante et, même si il n'a pas de cartes, le jeu m'a paru ultra clair et l'avancée assez bien ficelé : je ne me suis pas retrouvé dans un endroit en étant clairement sous-équipé ou avec un niveau bien en dessous que le minimum.
> ...


La vache, 21 heures pour une première partie !  ::O: 
Ma première partie avec mon premier perso j'ai mis un peu moins de 80 heures, et avec mon dernier perso j'ai mis 33 heures. Et félicitation pour avoir "peu peiné", moi y'a certains boss sur lesquels je passe toujours vraiment beaucoup de temps (Friede et Midir en tête de peloton).

----------


## jlm76

*King's Bounty: Dark Side*

Je suis un grand fan de la série des "King's bounty" mais je n'avais jamais fait cet épisode car je pensais (injustement) que ce n'était qu'une resucée des autres épisodes.
Alors effectivement on n'est pas dépaysé du tout, c'est exactement comme les autres, sauf que pour une fois on joue du coté des méchants et on bastonne des gentils.
Ce qui nous amène à des quêtes amusantes, toujours pleine d'humour, qui m'ont surpris par leur qualités (je m'attendais à un épisode un peu bâclé mais pas du tout !). 

Steam m'indique 120h pour finir le jeu, ce qui est fort possible vu la quantité incroyable de combat qu'il faut mener pour avancer dans le jeu.

Pour résumer, si vous avez aimé les autres épisodes, celui-là vaut la peine d'être joué.
Pour les autres il vaut mieux commencer par Armored princess je pense.

A noter que le début du jeu est graphiquement assez laid quand on joue les démons, ce qui est très surprenant car cette série est connue pour les détails de ses graphismes fort mignons.
Heureusement ça s'améliore grandement quand on commence à changer de région  :;): 

En résumé très bon épisode pour ceux qui aiment la série.

PS : j'ai pu trouver facilement un patch FR très correct

----------


## purEcontact

Pour les ~21h, je parle de l'histoire principale, sans les DLC (sauf le garde stèle) et en passant surement à côté de plein de quêtes ou de personnages.

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai mis 59h à faire mon run de Ds3 sans les dlcs, ton temps est vraiment impressionnant !

----------


## Ginfizz

*Uncharted 4: A Thief's End*

Bel épitaphe aux aventures de Nathan Drake, qui termine la série en beauté en faisant tout mieux que dans les précédents épisodes. La plus belle réa / mise en scène que j'ai vu dans un JV : du popcorn de luxe. Et l'effet nostalgie, qui dépasse parfois le cadre de la série avec l'apparition de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Crash Bandicoot

, a bien fonctionné sur moi.

----------


## purEcontact

Vous me faites douter, le boss de fin, c'est bien ici ? 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Clydopathe

Oui, oui... C'est bien ici.

----------


## Supergounou

Petite balise spoiler peut-être ?

----------


## Zodex

Parce que ça fait toujours plaisir de découvrir par soi-même la zone d'un boss de fin dans un jeu vidéo, peut-être ?

----------


## Astasloth

Après 37 heures, je viens de terminer *Tyranny*.
Je précise tout de suite que je n'ai pas joué à Pillars of Eternity, du même studio, du coup, je ne pourrais pas établir de comparaison avec ce jeu-là comme d'autres l'ont fait avant moi.

Dans l'ensemble, j'ai apprécié le jeu : on est dans un bon rpg, l'univers développé et son histoire sont intéressants. On voit que beaucoup de soin a été apporté au développement du récit. Et ça j'aime beaucoup parce que c'est souvent pour l'histoire que je joue à un jeu.
On incarne donc un Scelleur de Destin, une personne au service de Tunon, Archonte de la Justice, au sein de l'armée de Kyros, le chef suprême qui asservit tous les territoires du monde connu. Quand on débute le jeu, il ne reste plus que les Tiers à conquérir et en tant que Scelleur de Destin nous sommes chargé de promulguer un Décret. Les Décrets sont une émanation du pouvoir de Kyros : en répétant ses mots, les Scelleurs de Destin déclenchent une magie destructrice qui ne s'arrêtera que sous certaines conditions.
Bref, histoire originale (on fait partie du camp des "méchants envahisseurs"), combats plaisants bien que classiques, système de création de sort bien pensé (on apprend différents sigil que l'on assemble pour créer des sorts différents, les améliorer, etc.), bonne durée de vie et choix à la création du personnage ayant un impact sur toute la partie : le jeu a tout pour plaire.

Mon seul regret, c'est qu'on me l'avait vendu comme un jeu où l'ont pouvait effectuer des choix et que ceux-ci ont une importance tout au cours de la partie. Alors, c'est vrai, mais les choix peuvent seulement être effectués durant la partie "Conquête" (qui a lieu au moment de la création du personnage pour déterminer quel a été son rôle lors de l'invasion de Kyros) et durant le premier acte du jeu. Ensuite, le chemin est tracé jusqu'au bout de la partie. Il n'y aura plus moyen de changer d'avis ou de faction sauf 

Spoiler Alert! 


à condition de trahir tout le monde pour s'engager sur la voie du chaos total

. Du coup, j'ai trouvé parfois un peu artificiel de pouvoir parler avec certains personnages, mais que quoi qu'on leur dise cela finisse toujours par une bataille parce que les choix qu'on a fait avant déterminent que certaines personnes ne nous aiment pas et que ça ne changera pas, quelles que soient nos actions durant l'acte 2 et quand bien même celles-ci auraient fait monter la jauge de faveur de ces personnes.

Mais bon, j'ai quand même bien aimé. Je ne regrette pas les quelques euros investis et mes heures passées dessus. Et je vais probablement me mettre à Pillars of Eternity un de ces jours puisqu'un ami me l'avait offert...

----------


## Euklif

Pour quelqu'un qui voulait absolument se préserver de tout spoil et hurlait à l'infamie pour Zelda pour le moindre truc évoqué qu'on pouvait voir en trailer, tu pourrais au moins éviter le mauvais esprit concernant ce sujet.

-----

Et pour ma part, je m'en vais vous causer de *Rodea, The Sky Soldier*, sur wii. Et que j'ai enfin fini.
Et c'était super sympa : on virevolte où on pointe, on fracasse du mob sur le trajet, on recherche des médailles dans des niveaux tantôt ouvert tantôt dirigiste et on s'amuse toujours.
Le level design est assez varié pour éviter l'ennui, alternant arènes et avancée plus classique (saupoudré de salles «challenge» en vue horizontale), pendant que le gameplay nous accorde pas mal de main mise sur notre façon d'aborder notre progression. Et un petit mot sur les boss, pour certains énorme façon Shadow of the Colossus, mais dont les affrontements profite vraiment de cette façon de jouer aérienne.

Le jeu encourage trois types de joueurs via le tableau de fin de mission :
- la complétionite aiguë : récupération d'orbes de rigueur. On en trouve partout, pour la moindre action, et c'est pas super intéressant de se voir décerner une note «moyenne» sans possibilité de savoir à partir de quel chiffre astronomique on peut obtenir le précieux sésame. Plus de 500 par exemple, c'est déjà bien pénible.
- la complétionite simple : y a 10 médailles planquées par niveau. Pour les fans de cache-cache. Certaines étant dissimulées de manière très malines, je peux dire que ce fut ma came.
- le speedrun : pas de miracle, faut aller vite. La marge de progression est dantesque, même dans les niveaux les plus linéaires, sans forcément recourir à des techniques de tordu... le jeu fournit assez d'armes pour rendre une simple recherche d'itinéraire gratifiante, un peu comme Mirror's Edge. Je suis donc en train de m'y mettre avec un certain plaisir  ::): .

Si des personnes ont encore une Wii, je ne peux que conseiller d'y jeter un oeil. D'autant que ça tourne très bien, en 60 fps la plupart du temps. Et que c'est coloré, aussi (et digne d'une Wii donc si vous y êtes allergique, ça ne régalera toujours pas vos yeux  ::P: ).

----------


## Yves Signal

*Titanfall 2 - mode solo*

Je n'avais à l'époque que pratiqué le multijoueur vraiment excellent de Titanfall 2.
Après avoir lu les louanges de cpc et de quelques canards qui s'extasiaient sur le mode solo, je me suis enfin déterminé à me pencher sur son cas.
Et c'était assez sympatoche.
Oui c'est tout.

Côté gameplay il y a de très bonnes idées et d'excellents passage en méca, sinon c'est du tir au pigeon très dynamique, mais infiniment moins viscéral que le multi.
Côté scénario c'est assez light, même si j'ai apprécié les références au Géant de Fer et Short Circuit, BT est vraiment très attachant.

Donc 6 petites heures vite expédiées et très plaisante, un peu meilleures qu'une campagne de COD grâce à quelques passages inspiré et les bastons de méca.

Si je n'avais qu'un reproche à formuler à l'encontre du jeu ce serait l'obligation de changer de profil de méca en passant par un menu F1 qui fige le jeu, ce qui a tendance à massacrer le rythme des combats.

----------


## Esotsm

Première victoire face au *Nuclear Throne* en 25h de jeu. Punaise, ce jeu m'a mangé la tête pendant le mois où je suis resté dessus. Il va rester fièrement installé sur mon DD pour pouvoir y rejouer et éventuellement explorer la suite mais là, trop content d'avoir "fini" le jeu normal.

----------


## pesos

Joli. Je crève tout le temps au niveau avec le chien ou celui d'après  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

GG à toi, maintenant: objectif Les Loops !!!  :Boom:  Tu verras c'est encore plus fun !

Le chien n'est pas très dangereux du moment que tu restes à distance. Le truc c'est de bien nettoyer tous les ennemis autour de lui en priorité  :;):

----------


## wiotts

Plus de 100h de jeu, réussi qu'une seule loop (battre le boss du campfire)...
Le chien n'est pas un problème. Par contre Lil' hunter me fait très souvent mal...

----------


## pesos

> GG à toi, maintenant: objectif Les Loops !!!  Tu verras c'est encore plus fun !
> 
> Le chien n'est pas très dangereux du moment que tu restes à distance. Le truc c'est de bien nettoyer tous les ennemis autour de lui en priorité


C'est pas le chien en lui même, effectivement il n'est pas ouf. C'est pour situer jusqu’où j'arrive pour le moment  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Ouais le plus gros souci, c'est Lil'Hunter  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

*Nier Automata*..... et franchement je m'y suis bien fait chier! J'ai rarement joué à un jeu aussi plat !

J'ai jamais vraiment eu l'impression de jouer à un jeu en fait. On sent que les devs avaient des idées de scènes classes mais qu'il fallait meubler autour pour donner de la consistence au titre.
Sauf qu'en pratique, très vite, on se rend compte que ca ne prend pas: de l'exp à prendre, des objets à ramasser, du craft, des ennemis à combatre dans un monde ouvert, des phases en shmup, de la petite culotte à foison. Le jeu n'a jamais vraiment de cohérence et son rythme n'a jamais réussi à m'emballer. On se retrouve avec quelque pics de "wouahh" pour beaucoup de creux "ZZzzZZ".
En plus certains combats veulent tellement vous en mettre plein la vue que la caméra ne sait plus comment se placer et ces passages deviennent plutot injouables.

Bon, au final, le titre se termine assez vite donc je vais surement tenter les nouveaux runs en espérant que ca s'emballe un peu plus. Mais je suis grave déçu par rapport à tout ce que j'avais pu lire sur ce jeu.

cavautclairementpasFuri / 10

----------


## Chan

Il faut malheureusement finir les 3 runs pour en tirer toute la sève (non ce n'est pas sale). Personnellement ça ne m'a pas dérangé sauf le début du run B., c'est même un des jeux qui m'a le plus marqué en 30 ans.
Après je comprend tout à fait que des gens décrochent bien avant et que ça peut paraître super chiant.

----------


## Drakkoone

Je pense qu'il y a pour ce jeu un énorme fossé entre les gens à qui le concept de base plaisait beaucoup et qui l'ont pris rapidement après la sortie, et les gens qui se sont dit "mouais bof, on verra plus tard quand il y aura des soldes".
Je ne sait pas trop pourquoi, mais c'est ce qu'on constate, les gens qui le font sur le tard ne sont pas vraiment emballés. Peut être trop de hype...
Moi j'y reviens régulièrement avec beaucoup de plaisir.

----------


## Illynir

C'est juste une question d'appréciation personnelle de l'univers c'est tout. C'est vrai que les gens vantant le jeu comme le meilleur jeu du siècle peut induire en erreur mais il ne faut pas oublier quand même qu'a la base ça reste un jeu AA sans énormément de budget, Square Enix et Platinum ont été les premiers surpris du succès énorme qu'a eu le jeu.

Du coup ouais, par manque de budget y'a pas mal de truc qui colle moyen, comme le semi open world un peu pourrave et vide et les quêtes secondaires fedex, certains arrivent à passer au dessus de ces problèmes d'autres non, tout simplement.

----------


## DeadFish

Non non, il est juste mal foutu, c'est pas une question d'argent. Après, « ceux qui arrivent à passer au dessus des problèmes », c'est les mecs qui se touchent sur The Usual Suspects ou Steins;Gate, tu leurs balances une intrigue faussement compliquée et deux ou trois twists pour qu'ils se sentent intelligents, un petit coup de crincrin pour les faire couiner et c'est marre, 15/10 GOTY la pouésie l'émocion.

- - - Updated - - -




> Je pense qu'il y a pour ce jeu un énorme fossé entre les gens à qui le concept de base plaisait beaucoup et qui l'ont pris rapidement après la sortie, et les gens qui se sont dit "mouais bof, on verra plus tard quand il y aura des soldes".
> Je ne sait pas trop pourquoi, mais c'est ce qu'on constate, les gens qui le font sur le tard ne sont pas vraiment emballés. Peut être trop de hype...
> Moi j'y reviens régulièrement avec beaucoup de plaisir.


Ça s'appelle comment quand on se monte le bonnet pendant des années, qu'on claque 50+ balles dans un jeu à la sortie et qu'on veut tellement qu'il soit génial qu'on finit par se convaincre qu'il est génial ?

----------


## Illynir

Ouais ou tu n'as simplement pas les mêmes gouts que d'autres, je sais ça peut paraitre dingue dit comme ça.  ::o:

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai pas pu passer au-dessus de l'étron technique que c'est  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> *Nier Automata*de la petite culotte à foison.


Ils ont mis ça pour boucher les trous.

----------


## znokiss



----------


## Yves Signal

> Ils ont mis ça pour boucher les trous.


En général c'est pas plutôt pour cacher les trous ?  ::huh::

----------


## darkvador

*Life is strange* j'ai vraiment adoré, il faut aimer les jeux contemplatif avec un rythme lent mais quelles émotions ce jeu apportent, c'est fou. La gestions des pouvoirs de Max est très bien géré je trouve et apporte de bonnes idées. Le seul bémol que je lui trouve ce sont les très rares moments où il faut jouer l'infiltration (je pense surtout au passage vers la fin) ce qui ne correspond pas au reste du jeu.

----------


## akaraziel

*Metal Gear solid V (Ground Zeroes + Phantom Pain).*

Pour faire court : je le trouve à la fois classe dans sa mise en scène et fun dans son gameplay (malgré quelques petits défauts), mais à la fois bordélique et frustrant dans sa deuxième partie moins captivante malgré quelques moments forts dans la narration (trois surtout). 

Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de penser aux conflits internes Konami vs Kojima, je sais plus trop les détails qui ont poussé ce dernier à partir, mais je serai pas surpris qu'il été bridé dans le processus créatif. Je me demande même si les 

Spoiler Alert! 


zombies

 n'ont pas été insérés au chausse-pieds pour pouvoir envoyer MGSurvive dans la foulée, tant le concept n'a rien à voir avec le scénario (ou alors y'a un gros truc que j'ai raté).

Malgré tout, on sent quand même bien la patte de Kojima (cette intro bordel  ::wub::  ) et le gameplay colle finalement super bien à l'open world, même si la narration en prend un coup.

Sinon, pour mettre le doigt sur les trucs gonflants :
-Ca aurait été bien de pouvoir selectionner le cheval en plus d'un autre coéquipier.
-La mission 45. Autant épique que frustrante (quoique surtout frustrante en fait. Bon après, con de moi de pas avoir pensé aux soutiens)
-J'ai pas compris où ils voulaient aller avec la fin de l'arc de Eli. J'ai beau voir le lien, je vois pas trop comment ça peut y mener.
-L'interface. J'ai pas trouvé comment utiliser le 

Spoiler Alert! 


Battle Gear

.
-Tout l'aspect online qui ressemble à un mauvais F2P mobile, même si on peut complètement zapper cet aspect.
-Cet arrière goût d'inachevé.

----------


## pesos

> cavautclairementpasFuri / 10


Çan'atellementrienàvoir / 10

----------


## Zerger

Je sais, mais à l'époque on m'avait sorti "Furi c'est de la merde aves ses musiques d'auto-tamponneuses, joue à Nier"

Je n'ai jamais oublié  :Emo: 

En fait, j'aurais préféré que Nier ne soit qu'un boss rush comme Furi, au lieu de se perdre dans plein de trucs inutiles

----------


## pesos

Effectivement cette personne mérite le mépris. Musique d'auto-tamponneuses  :Facepalm:

----------


## schouffy

Tiens j'ai lancé *Furi* récemment, et j'ai pas du tout aimé.
Bon déjà je sais que j'allais mettre des coups de poing dans les murs si je continuais (les combats ont l'air longs et difficiles), j'aime pas la DA, mais ce qui m'a vraiment VRAIMENT dérangé, c'est le dash qui s'exécute quand on lâche le bouton et pas quand on l'appuie. Donc petite latence, je comprend que c'est pour pouvoir doser la distance, mais dans un jeu où il faut réagir au dixième de seconde, je trouve ça horrible.
Du coup j'ai désinstallé pendant le boss tuto.

----------


## Zerger

Ok pour le dash, ca peut etre genant, sauf que c'est justement prévu pour pouvoir doser la distance de ce dash.
Pour le reste:  :Facepalm: 

C'est un des rares jeux qui poussent les joueurs à s'améliorer, à repousser leur limite. Les capacités du héro sont les mêmes de début jusqu'à la fin, la seule progression vient du joueur. C'est dommage de le jeter dès le tuto. 
Rager à la snipeuse je veux bien, mais pas le tuto.

----------


## Nicetios

> Après 37 heures, je viens de terminer *Tyranny*.
> Je précise tout de suite que je n'ai pas joué à Pillars of Eternity, du même studio, du coup, je ne pourrais pas établir de comparaison avec ce jeu-là comme d'autres l'ont fait avant moi.
> 
> Dans l'ensemble, j'ai apprécié le jeu : on est dans un bon rpg, l'univers développé et son histoire sont intéressants. On voit que beaucoup de soin a été apporté au développement du récit. Et ça j'aime beaucoup parce que c'est souvent pour l'histoire que je joue à un jeu.
> On incarne donc un Scelleur de Destin, une personne au service de Tunon, Archonte de la Justice, au sein de l'armée de Kyros, le chef suprême qui asservit tous les territoires du monde connu. Quand on débute le jeu, il ne reste plus que les Tiers à conquérir et en tant que Scelleur de Destin nous sommes chargé de promulguer un Décret. Les Décrets sont une émanation du pouvoir de Kyros : en répétant ses mots, les Scelleurs de Destin déclenchent une magie destructrice qui ne s'arrêtera que sous certaines conditions.
> Bref, histoire originale (on fait partie du camp des "méchants envahisseurs"), combats plaisants bien que classiques, système de création de sort bien pensé (on apprend différents sigil que l'on assemble pour créer des sorts différents, les améliorer, etc.), bonne durée de vie et choix à la création du personnage ayant un impact sur toute la partie : le jeu a tout pour plaire.
> 
> Mon seul regret, c'est qu'on me l'avait vendu comme un jeu où l'ont pouvait effectuer des choix et que ceux-ci ont une importance tout au cours de la partie. Alors, c'est vrai, mais les choix peuvent seulement être effectués durant la partie "Conquête" (qui a lieu au moment de la création du personnage pour déterminer quel a été son rôle lors de l'invasion de Kyros) et durant le premier acte du jeu. Ensuite, le chemin est tracé jusqu'au bout de la partie. Il n'y aura plus moyen de changer d'avis ou de faction sauf 
> 
> ...


Attention, POE est plus exigeant et plus "mou" en comparaison.

Je t'invite à refaire Tyranny avec les différentes fin, il y en a pas mal ! et le jeu s'en trouve changé au final.

----------


## pesos

> Ok pour le dash, ca peut etre genant, sauf que c'est justement prévu pour pouvoir doser la distance de ce dash.
> Pour le reste: 
> 
> C'est un des rares jeux qui poussent les joueurs à s'améliorer, à repousser leur limite. Les capacités du héro sont les mêmes de début jusqu'à la fin, la seule progression vient du joueur. C'est dommage de le jeter dès le tuto. 
> Rager à la snipeuse je veux bien, mais pas le tuto.


Je connais un paquet de gens qui ne sont pas allé plus loin que le tuto parce que "c'est trop dur". Des fragiles sans doute  ::P:

----------


## Ouamdu

J'ai fini *Titanfall 2* en 5 heures. C'était correct, mais j'en attendais plus. 

J'aime bien la fluidité des combats "à pied" et la liberté de mouvement. Particulièrement grisant dans la première heure. La campagne est variée, et je ne me suis pas ennuyé, mais il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire. Certaines bonnes idées sont trop rapidement abandonnées (notamment le machin qui permet de 

Spoiler Alert! 


voyager dans le temps

).

L'histoire est nullisime, je comprends pas pourquoi :


Spoiler Alert! 


Ils ont flingué le robot à la fin



Spoiler Alert! 


On n'affronte pas le boss qu'on nous tease pendant tout le jeu


De façon générale, je vois pas ce que l'histoire a apporté à mon personnage : il est exactement le même au début et à la fin.

----------


## schouffy

> Pour le reste:


Bah, j'ai le droit de pas aimer un certain genre de jeu ? En général les jeux qui demandent énormément de skill (sauf certains FPS), j'accroche pas du tout.
J'ai pas de problème avec Dark Souls & cie, car ça demande pas énormément de dextérité à la manette ou de réflexes. Mais Furi, Nuclear Throne, Super Meat Boy, tous ces trucs ça me décourage très vite.

----------


## znokiss

> Bah, j'ai le droit de pas aimer un certain genre de jeu ?


NON !
T'es sur cpc. Si t'as pas platiné Super Meat Boy en jouant avec un volant Logitech G27 et un bandeau de pirate, t'as raté ta vie et tu peux pas t'exprimer sur le fofo.

----------


## pesos

Furi je pense sincèrement que les boss de base sont à la portée de tout le monde.

C'est typiquement le jeu ou à chaque nouvelle phase tu te dis "bordel, comment je vais faire pour passer ça ???" et quelques essais plus tard tu te rend compte qu'en fait c'était pas si dur et qu'avec la pratique tu le passe les doigts dans le nez.

Faut juste persévérer, je trouve ça dommage de ne pas aller plus loin que le tuto.

----------


## Momock

C'est de la merde Fury. J'avais l'impression de rejouer les "combats" du Prince of Persia où on ne meurt pas, dont j'ai oublié le nom. Comme si c'était pas vraiment moi qui jouais et que j'étais prisonnier de règles arbitraires qui dictaient ma façon de bouger, les attaques que je pouvais faire ou ne pas faire, etc (et quand on tape dans l'ennemi ça lance une cutscene moisies, super). Indiquer où l'ennemi va taper par une zone rouge était bien naze aussi (c'était pas mieux de créer des attaques lisibles?) J'ai aussi détesté le système de vie qui ne faisait que ralonger la purge.

Par contre Cuphead...  ::wub::

----------


## pesos

Ouais t'as rien compris au jeu. Merci d'être passé.

Et sinon c'est "Furi", mais peut-être que tu parles d'un autre jeu du coup  ::siffle::

----------


## Zodex

Les avis tout en nuances de Momock...  ::wub::

----------


## Momock

> Ouais t'as rien compris au jeu. Merci d'être passé.
> 
> Et sinon c'est "Furi", mais peut-être que tu parles d'un autre jeu du coup


J'en déduis que l'orthographe du nom du jeu est la seule chose d'incorrecte dans ce que j'ai dit.  :Eclope:

----------


## Drakkoone

> J'avais l'impression de rejouer les "combats" du Prince of Persia où on ne meurt pas, dont j'ai oublié le nom.


Bah, Prince of Persia.
A la limite tu peux rajouter (2008) pour éviter la confusion.

C'était d'ailleurs le meilleur jeu de la série avec une narration excellente et plein d'interactions entre le prince (qui n'en est pas un, c'etait un aventurier/vagabond) et la princesse, et un twist final assez sympa.

----------


## wiotts

> Rager à la snipeuse je veux bien, mais pas le tuto.


J'ai abandonné là.

10 minutes de cache-cache facile et chiant, pour une dernière phase d'1 minute très intéressante et difficile.
Cela ne pousse pas à s'améliorer, sauf améliorer sa patience, ce qui est peine perdue dans mon cas...

----------


## Kaelis

Furi (comme Cuphead puisqu'on en parle) je les ai lâché en court de route aux 3/4. Le côté "par coeur" avec peu de liberté sur la manière de faire m'a beaucoup lassé dans les deux jeux.

Alors je vais pas mentir, Furi j'ai lâché aussi à cause d'un boss sur lequel j'avais beaucoup de problèmes mais c'est la première fois que je jette l'éponge (d'habitude je reviens toujours jusqu'à ce que ça passe même si ça me prend deux semaines).

----------


## Zerger

> Comme si c'était pas vraiment moi qui jouais et que j'étais prisonnier de règles arbitraires qui dictaient ma façon de bouger, les attaques que je pouvais faire ou ne pas faire, etc (et quand on tape dans l'ennemi ça lance une cutscene moisies, super).


En même temps, si toutes les attaques fonctionnaient en permanence, les combats n'auraient aucun intérêt et tous les boss se combatteraient de la même manière.
Perso, j'aime justement quand le jeu impose son gameplay, ses idées et que c'est au joueur de faire l'effort de s'adapter et non le contraire. Surtout que le jeu n'est pas si dur que ça au final.

----------


## Bobbin

Je te soutiens Zerger, j'ai adoré Furi et pas aimé Nier Automata :D

Par contre j'ai essayé Furi dans les modes de difficulté supplémentaires, c'est carrément hardcore. Du coup je l'ai désinstallé une fois fini et mon "jeu à faire quand j'ai que 1h devant moi" est désormais *Dead Cells*.

----------


## Momock

> En même temps, si toutes les attaques fonctionnaient en permanence, les combats n'auraient aucun intérêt et tous les boss se combatteraient de la même manière.


Ça veut donc dire que dans tous les jeux du monde les boss se combattent tous de la même manière? Ça me paraît absurde.

----------


## Zerger

Bah dans tous les jeux du monde, les boss ont des patterns d'attaque et de défense, c'est pas pour rien. (C'est un autre reproche que je pourrais faire à Nier, à chaque boss, tu maintiens le tir du pod activé et tu bourrines au corps à corps. Y'a meme pas besoin de chercher à bloquer les attaques adverses vu que les potions de soin ne coutent pratiquement rien. C'est grosso modo toujours la même chose)

Pour revenir à Furi, c'est pas aussi bridé que ca en a l'air. Par exemple, un boss qui va bloquer tes attaques de melée te donne l'impression de plutot chercher à l'attaquer à distance. Sauf que si tu insistes un peu et continue à le taper au corps à corps, très souvent il va tenter un contre, et si tu le contres à ton tour, tu vas pouvoir ouvrir sa garde et le blesser. Mais ça, tu l'apprends naturellement contre un boss à la toute fin du jeu, et c'est là que tu réalises que tu aurais pu appliquer ça à tous les boss précédents.
Et c'est là que le NG+ (le mode furier) devient intéressant, c'est que le jeu estime que tu maitrises désormais toutes les possibilités de ton personnage et décide du coup de vraiment lacher la sauce.

Un truc vraiment marrant: j'ai mis une bonne semaine pour finir le normal, et bien le double pour finir le mode Furier. J'en ai chié du début jusqu'à la fin.
J'ai voulu ensuite tenter le mode speedrun pour debloquer des achievements, en gros tu dois enchainer tous les boss en normal le plus vite possible. Et bien, je me suis baladé, mais vraiment !!! Cela n'avait plus rien à voir avec ma premiere partie, et pourtant mon personnage n'a pas évolué d'un iota, c'est juste le jeu qui m'avait poussé à me perfectionner  ::):  C'est pour ca que je surkiffe ce jeu, il offre une expérience vraiment intéressante.

----------


## Catel

> À la réécoute, je trouve aussi que ça surjoue un peu, ou que le texte est un peu déclamé (pour Raziel) par rapport à mon souvenir. Mais je pense qu'à l'époque (encore une fois) ce n'était pas choquant et que c'était dans le haut du panier des VF.
> Je m'avance peut-être mais je me demande s'ils ont pas eu plus de temps pour faire les voix dans les suivants. Le jeu d'acteur me parait meilleur, un peu plus nuancé. Au final, c'est peut-être le souvenir que l'on a gardé.


Trois mois plus tard !

La VF de Soul Reaver est maintenant disponible (uniquement sur GoG) !  ::):

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini *Papers Please* après tout le monde. C'était bien. J'ai eu la fin 20/20, je suis un bon petit esclave.
C'est vraiment bien foutu comme truc, arriver à rendre intéressant du tamponnage de passeport, c'était pas gagné d'avance.
Je me tâte à le refaire en essayant de renverser le pays cette fois. Peut-être dans quelques années.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai fini *Papers Please* après tout le monde. C'était bien.


 :Mellow2:

----------


## Illynir

> *6 ans* plus tard !
> 
> La VF de Soul Reaver est maintenant disponible (uniquement sur GoG) !


Fixed.

Depuis 2012 qu'on attend qu'ils foutent les voix FR sur GOG... D'ailleurs ce n'est pas seulement Soul reaver mais toute la saga qui a les voix FR maintenant, c'est une excellente nouvelle.

Ne serait-ce que pour ceux qui sont moyens en anglais vu qu'il n'y a pas de sous titre.  :tired:

----------


## Yves Signal

> Trois mois plus tard !
> 
> La VF de Soul Reaver est maintenant disponible (uniquement sur GoG) !


Question à deux balles : il y a moyen de le rendre moins agressif pour des yeux délicats ?
J'aimerais beaucoup me le faire  ::sad::

----------


## Illynir

Non mais ça passe plutôt bien en fait car ce sont des textures assez simple donc ça a pas trop mal vieillit.

----------


## Catel

Ca veut dire quoi moins agressif ?  ::huh::  C'est du 1999 qui vieillit pas mal.

----------


## akaraziel

> Trois mois plus tard !
> 
> La VF de Soul Reaver est maintenant disponible (uniquement sur GoG) !


 ::o:   ::wub:: 

Bon par contre je suis deg', je les ai déjà sur Steam et aux dernières nouvelles il n'y avait toujours pas de VF (du moins sur le premier)

----------


## Nono

Tu pourras peut-être bénéficier d'un GoG Connect.

----------


## Supergounou

Aller, *GTA5* on va dire que j'en ai fini avec toi. Tout le monde connait le jeu, je ne vais pas m'attarder dessus. 

Je précise que je n'ai fait que le solo, le multi ne m’intéresse pas du tout. Je n'ai pas tout fait, mais une bonne partie quand même (91,3%).

Ce qui fait la force majeure des GTA est là, une histoire très plaisante à suivre, des personnages hauts en couleur, une narration et une mise en scène très cinématographiques et réussies. La conduite est beaucoup plus agréable que dans GTA4, même si du coup elle se maitrise très/trop vite et donc que rapidement ça ne devient plus vraiment intéressant de conduire. Quelques bonnes nouvelles idées, comme les médailles lors des missions qui demandent déjà de bien jouer, mais aussi d'accomplir des objectifs particuliers souvent funs.

Par contre, je suis très déçu par la carte, surtout la ville de Los Santos qui je trouve beaucoup trop quelconque. Elle ne m'a vraiment vraiment pas intéressé, je n'ai pas eu envie de m'y perdre et de l'explorer totalement comme c'était le cas pour celles des GTA3. Elle est aussi chiante que celle de GTA4 en fait. La carte de la campagne par contre, est déjà beaucoup plus intéressante, avec des reliefs, des petits coins cachés. Là j'ai pris mon pied à l'exploration.

Déçu aussi par les activités hors missions, complètement inutiles et pénibles. Faire un mini-jeu de golf nul, déjà c'est pas très intéressant, mais si en plus ça ne débloque rien, à quoi bon? C'est même un gros reproche que je ferai au jeu en fait, c'est qu'en dehors du scénario (missions principales et annexes), ben on se fait un peu chier, c'est plat et sans grand intérêt. Les stats? Inutiles. Les pouvoirs spéciaux? Inutiles. Les propriétés? À part une ou deux, inutiles. Les armes? J'en ai acheté aucune, zéro armure non plus. À quoi bon donner beaucoup d'éléments de game design au joueur, si c'est pour que tout ne serve à rien?

Bon, j'ai quand même beaucoup aimé le jeu, 66h en 14 jours c'est pas rien. Peut-être que j'en attendais trop, j'avais pourtant laissé la hype retomber. Ou peut-être que Rockstar avait mis la barre tellement haut avec GTA3 et San Andreas qui forcément, leurs suites ne peuvent être que décevantes.

----------


## Nono

Il faudrait qu'ils se renouvellent un poil dans le choix des villes aussi.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai fini les 3 runs de *Nier Automata*, et je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit: C'était top !

Bon les combats restent toujours aussi bofs et l'open world est toujours aussi chiant à parcourir, mais tout le reste s'est nettement amélioré à partir du second run. Les moments épiques se sont enchainés et la narration était vraiment unique.
Tout va bien, les meubles sont saufs  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Mais du coup, il faut jouer combien de temps avant de trouver le jeu intéressant?

----------


## Illynir

> J'ai fini les 3 runs de *Nier Automata*, et je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit: C'était top !
> 
> Bon les combats restent toujours aussi bofs et l'open world est toujours aussi chiant à parcourir, mais tout le reste s'est nettement amélioré à partir du second run. Les moments épiques se sont enchainés et la narration était vraiment unique.
> Tout va bien, les meubles sont saufs


Il y a 5 fins importantes, A/B/C/D/E, du coup tu n'as pas encore fini le jeu. Et je m'attendais à ce revirement de situation bizarrement.  ::trollface::

----------


## Catel

> Il faudrait qu'ils se renouvellent un poil dans le choix des villes aussi.


C'est pas gagné. Si tu demandes aux joueurs ils veulent absolument que le prochain GTA se passe à Vice City ou à Liberty City.

Globalement la curiosité et la créativité ne sont pas l'apanage de la majorité des gens. C'est pas nouveau mais ça fait toujours du mal de se le rappeler.

----------


## Zerger

> Mais du coup, il faut jouer combien de temps avant de trouver le jeu intéressant?


Le temps de comprendre qu'il faut foncer entre chaque grosse quête, ca m'a pris un run perso

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai fini les 3 runs de *Nier Automata*, et je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit: C'était top !
> 
> Bon les combats restent toujours aussi bofs et l'open world est toujours aussi chiant à parcourir, mais tout le reste s'est nettement amélioré à partir du second run. Les moments épiques se sont enchainés et la narration était vraiment unique.
> Tout va bien, les meubles sont saufs


Le second run c'est le premier avec du mini-jeu de hacking en masse, je cherche les moments épiques ou narratifs avec une vraie plus-value.
Le troisième run s'annonçait mieux vu mais le deuxième m'a achevé et je n'ai pas eu envie de pousser...

Et les combats, "bof" ? Heu mouais, c'est un peu un point fort du jeu...Même si c'est trop répétitif sur la durée.

----------


## Zerger

Bah ce que j'ai aimé dans le second run, c'est que le personnage 9S devient bien plus intéressant à suivre que 2B: il s'interroge sur le monde, cherche à en découvrir la vérité, il en ressort totalement torturé (Alors qu'avec 2B, tu te contentais de suivre bêtement les ordres). Du coup, tu en apprends beaucoup plus sur ce monde que pendant le premier run.

Et non, franchement, les combats m'ont laissé de marbre. La caméra était trop proche pour pouvoir visualiser tous les ennemis et ne cesse de se jeter dans un sens puis l'autre, au final, il suffit de matraquer le bouton d'attaque et appuyer sur l'esquive dès que tu vois un flash rouge. Et cela du premier jusqu'au dernier combat.
Même les mini-jeux de hacking étaient plus intéressants !
Et je parle même pas des phases en shmup vraiment sans aucun intérêt

Pour moi, ces combats c'était vraiment du meublage, l'intérêt du jeu, c'est son univers et la manière dont est raconté le scénario.

----------


## Chan

T'en as pensé quoi des 

Spoiler Alert! 


 crédits

 ?  :Emo: 
Quel choix as tu fais ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le second run c'est le premier avec du mini-jeu de hacking en masse, je cherche les moments épiques ou narratifs avec une vraie plus-value.
> Le troisième run s'annonçait mieux vu mais le deuxième m'a achevé et je n'ai pas eu envie de pousser...
> 
> Et les combats, "bof" ? Heu mouais, c'est un peu un point fort du jeu...Même si c'est trop répétitif sur la durée.


Finis le jeu toi, non mais ho.

----------


## ShotMaster

Il a pas fait la fin E encore.

----------


## Chan

Ah oui merde c'est la E.
Tu dois à tout prix faire celle là Zerger, étant donné que tu as trouvé ça top. En plus, t'as juste à sélectionner le chapitre que tu veux refaire 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le combat 9S/2A et tu sélectionnes 9S.

. T'en as pour 20mn pas plus.

----------


## banditbandit

*Fallout 3 The Piit*


Plutôt pas mal, assez original avec de nouveaux décors réussis notamment l'aciérie, de nouveaux adversaires, en plus on commence à poil donc faut s'adapter voir changer ses habitudes.

L'histoire est intéressante, bonne ambiance, un petit regret c'est qu'il est relativement court et on a pas d'énorme bonus à le finir.

----------


## Kaede

Fini A Hat in Time

Pas à 100% (la définition du 100% n'est pas donnée par le jeu, ça prend en compte que les yarn (pelotes) je crois) mais pas très loin.
Il me resterait à me faire 4 ou 5 rifts (zones accessibles par des portails), mais c'est un peu laborieux de les trouver, surtout au 3eme et 4eme monde, vraiment grands. Je ne suis pas assez orienté collectionnite pour que ça me branche (ou plutôt, plus franchement, j'ai déjà suffisamment tourné dans tous les sens dans les niveaux pour que le faire 2 ou 3h de plus se transforme une corvée), donc j'en reste là. Je pense que j'aurais pas dû tourner autant dans les niveaux, car les rifts se débloquent petit à petit (je suis pas sûr d'avoir pigé les conditions...), il y a donc + intêret à revenir plus tard pour tout passer au peigne fin.

Vraiment une bonne petite surprise. En bref :
- quelques rares petits bugs (rien de trop méchant en ce qui me concerne), une optimisation qui laisse à désirer (avec un i5-4690k, une R9 Fury, 1080p pas tout à fond, je tombe fréquemment à 30/40fps quand la camera voit trop / trop loin ... pas normal), c'est tout pour la partie technique
- la gestion du respawn de la hat girl généralement satisfaisante, mais que j'ai trouvé pénible au 4eme monde (à pas mal d'endroits, quand on tombe, ça nous remet au pied du sommet, grr)
- les ennemis ont une place trop secondaire. On aurait aimé en avoir encore quelques variétés supplémentaires.
+ la camera très personnalisable, même si globalement elle est assez contrainte. J'ai mis un moment à comprendre qu'on pouvait la débloquer sur l'axe vertical, grr. Beaucoup mieux. Je l'ai gérée à 100% en manuel tout le jeu, je ne me vois pas jouer à un jeu de ce genre autrement.
+ la partie platforming fait son job. Le LD est satisfaisant et varié. Les chapeaux ajoutent aussi un peu de variété. Dommage qu'on les débloque trop vite. J'aime bien les rifts, un peu (juste un peu...) plus corsées. C'aurait cool d'en avoir encore plus !
+ le gameplay se permet des fantaisies bien venues, avec des séquences à usage unique (la partie infiltration du 2eme monde, survival du 3eme).
+ une OST fantastique qui devrait vous rester dans la tête. La musique est légèrement évolutive.
+ pas de continuité dans la narration, mais pas mal d'humour, des personnages amusants (avec des doublages convainquants). Plein de petits détails amusants, partout.
+ les fanas de collectionnite devraient particulièrement y trouver leur bonheur. Des secrets (les rifts), _plein_ de choses à récupérer placées dans des endroits bien difficiles d'accès. J'ai passé des heures dans la forêt à récupérer des yarn (et relics), pour le plaisir

Globalement du bon voire très bon, en tant qu'amateur de jeux de plateforme (et les platformers 3D ne courent pas vraiment les rues, surtout sur PC !), j'y ai trouvé mon bonheur

----------


## Nono

> C'est pas gagné. Si tu demandes aux joueurs ils veulent absolument que le prochain GTA se passe à Vice City ou à Liberty City.


Vice City, je serais presque partant, puisque je trouvais la première itération assez réussie. D'autant qu'il y a moyen de faire un terrain assez fun en modélisant toutes la péninsule + les bahamas, histoire d'avoir une taille pas ridicule face à GTA 5.

Dommage que le gameplay soit devenu rédhibitoire pour ma part.

----------


## Zerger

> Ah oui merde c'est la E.
> Tu dois à tout prix faire celle là Zerger, étant donné que tu as trouvé ça top. En plus, t'as juste à sélectionner le chapitre que tu veux refaire 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  le combat 9S/2A et tu sélectionnes 9S.
> 
> . T'en as pour 20mn pas plus.


Tu peux finir un run, mais pas quinze!
Allez tu peux finir deux runs, mais pas quinze!
Tu peux même finir trois runs, mais pas quinze!

----------


## Kaede

On peut faire mille fois un run ...

----------


## Chan

> Tu peux finir un run, mais pas quinze!
> Allez tu peux finir deux runs, mais pas quinze!
> Tu peux même finir trois runs, mais pas quinze!
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...RS8s_tCf1pkXyw


Fi-nis le.  :Vibre:   :Boom:

----------


## Supergounou

> Dommage que le gameplay soit devenu rédhibitoire pour ma part.


Plus que le gameplay, c'est vraiment le game design qui me déçoit depuis GTA4. J'arrive vraiment pas à comprendre pourquoi implémenter tant d'éléments qui ne servent absolument à rien. Enfin on m'a dit que TOUT servait dans le online, du coup j'imagine que c'est ça le futur de la franchise. On n'aura plus jamais de bon GTA solo.

----------


## Catel

Quand je l'ai quitté, GTA Online, à part les courses et les braquages, c'était juste un gros défouloir con qui consiste à tirer au bazooka dans la circulation pour faire des carambolages et rire gras.

Le pire c'est que j'ai un pote qui s'en contentait totalement et qu'il était très difficile d'amener à faire des trucs un peu structurés.

----------


## Lambda19919

*Battle Chef Brigade* sur Switch en 10h.

J'ai beaucoup aimé. C'est joli, le concept est original, une bonne balance entre histoire et gameplay.
Les différents objets que l'on récupère et que l'on peut équiper pour chaque duel permet d'apporter pas mal de variété. J'ai fait les 3/4 de ma partie avec le même setup, mais je suis tenté de relancer en mode difficile pour devoir exploiter le système un peu plus intelligemment.
Mention spéciale pour le voice acting qui est dans la majorité des cas vraiment excellent. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pontida  ::wub:: 




*Lucky's Tale* en VR  (Oculus) en environ 3h.

Je suis pas fan de jeux de plateforme, particulièrement de la plateforme en 3D. Je pense que c'est le premier que je termine.
Je ne pense pas qu'il soit particulièrement bon, mais il est court et facile ce qui permet de voir la fin assez facilement.
Ce qui m'a particulièrement plu dans ce jeu, c'est l'apport de la VR dans un style de jeu "traditionnel": en dehors de la gestion de la caméra, et de la visée pour les quelques bombes que l'on doit lancer, tout le reste pourrait être fait dans un jeu normal sur un écran à la manette. Mais le fait d'être en VR renforce l'"immersion", offre de la perspective et facilite l'appréhension des distances. Et contrairement a qqch comme skyrim ou fallout, pas de problème de motion sickness ou de déplacement.
Bref, je ne serais pas contre d'avantage de jeu "VR" qui ne demande pas de réquisitionner son salon pour y jouer.

Par contre le jeu donne quand même un fort aspect jeu "pour enfant" (dans le ton, le peu de narration,...) ce qui est quand même étrange vu que la plateforme (VR) ne leur est pas vraiment adaptés.

----------


## KiwiX

*Gun*, un jeu de 2005.

Terminé en 5h, c'est simple et ça dézingue pas mal.

----------


## akaraziel

*Doom* (2016) 12h environ en mode "fais moi mal".

C'était très très cool.
L'idée est pourtant simple : faire du neuf avec du vieux. Et ça marche.
J'ai lu ici et là que la lassitude s'installe à partir d'un certain moment. Personnellement j'ai trouvé que l'action montait crescendo et qu'il y a un parfait équilibre action/exploration (je tiens à preciser que je n'ai pas cherché à faire le 100%), même si il est vrai qu'on pourrait résumer le jeu à une succession d'arènes.
Ce qui a beaucoup joué dans mon appréciation, c'est la nervosité des combats. Couplée à une mobilité appréciable -et indispensable- (à une époque où les jeux "je fais caca derrière mon muret" sont légion) des armes vraiment efficaces pour la plupart (le super shotgun  ::wub::  ), et à une bande son qui décoiffe, il n'en fallait pas plus pour que j'accroche complètement au jeu.
Pour la partie technique, c'est très joli malgré des retards d'affichage de texture et des arrière plans pas si ouf (mais je chipote), et ça tourne super bien.
Je passe sur la partie scénario, plus un prétexte qu'autre chose malgré une petite révélation sympathique pour relier le jeu à ses ancêtres.

Pour moi c'est donc une belle réussite, vivement le prochain opus.  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Je l'avais relancé un an après en remontant le niveau de difficulté d'un cran (j'avais fait ma première comme toi) et je m'étais encore plus éclaté.

Si t'as besoin de reprendre une dose en attendant le prochain...  ::P:

----------


## eltroubabadour

FIFA World Cup 2018 Trop bien à la fin la France gagne ! :;):

----------


## FrousT

> J'ai fini les 3 runs de *Nier Automata*, et je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit: C'était top !







> Fini A Hat in Time


Je suis en plein dedans, et je suis entièrement d'accord avec ton retour, des problèmes bien identifiés (caméra, bugs durée de vie...) mais les points positifs super mignon rend l'expérience réussi (ca me fait penser "de loin", à du Psychonauts avec un peu moins de drogue c'est cool)

----------


## akaraziel

> Je l'avais relancé un an après en remontant le niveau de difficulté d'un cran (j'avais fait ma première comme toi) et je m'étais encore plus éclaté.
> 
> Si t'as besoin de reprendre une dose en attendant le prochain...


J'ai déjà une liste de jeux à faire longue comme le bras, mais avant la sortie, oui pourquoi pas. ^^

----------


## plon

(Edit : trompé de topic...)

----------


## LeRan

Bon alors là les gars je suis pas content du tout ! Je viens de finir pour la première fois Doki Doki Literature Club et IL EST COMPLETEMENT PÉTÉ CE JEU OU QUOI ?

Je me suis méfié de Yuri dès le début, son poème avec le raton laveur était vraiment trop malsain, ça sentait pas bon du tout (je fais des efforts pour pas spoiler). Suis prêt à parier que Monika est pas claire du tout non plus. Tout misé sur Sayori. Tant pis si elle était pas exactement ce qu'on pensait qu'elle était. Mais là macarel de putanier ça va pas du tout !

Et 5 secondes après la révélation qui va pas bien, pris d'un doute affreux je Alt-Tab direct vers le traceback.txt qui m'attend pour me finir avec un putain de gourdin clouté et un sourire de vicelard ! Saloperie !

Je suis pas content > ::(:

----------


## LeRan

Ah non mais en fait la fin c'était pas vraiment la fin. Enfin si mais on dirait que les emmerdes ne font que commencer.

Oulala, je suis pas certain d'avoir le cran d'aller au bout de la démarche, maintenant j'ai la trouille  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Si tu flippes avec Doki Doki, y'a limite grandement le nombre de jeux que tu peux faire  ::P:

----------


## Nono

Doki doki, c'est pas ce faux visual novel qui tourne "bizarre" ?

----------


## LeRan

> Doki doki, c'est pas ce faux visual novel qui tourne "bizarre" ?


Si, et j'ai l'impression de n'être qu'au début du "bizarre"... En tous cas c'est habilement fait, le début est tout mignon mais de discrètes touches malsaines viennent petit à petit se greffer ici et là, de sorte que quand ça part en sucette on a déjà la boule au ventre depuis quelques temps...

----------


## akaraziel

Je suis encore surpris de l'effet que peut procurer ce "machin" sur certaines personnes.  ::O:

----------


## Kaede

Dans le genre malaisant, c'est quand même pas mal.

----------


## ssgmaster

Un conseil LeRan, laisse une fenêtre sur le dossier du jeu ouvert, il se passe des truc intéressant.  :;): 




> Je suis encore surpris de l'effet que peut procurer ce "machin" sur certaines personnes.


C'est juste une question de sensibilité. Si tu t'es engagé (voir attaché aux persos) dans la première partie du jeu, certains passages après le plot twist peuvent mettre vachement mal à l'aise (et j'imagine que ça dois être encore pire si tu as (ou tu as eu) le même genre de problème IRL qu'un des persos, d'où les messages du début d'ailleurs).
Perso ce que je ne comprends pas sur ce jeu, c'est l'aléatoire. Pour un jeu avec une rejouabilité proche du néant, je ne vois pas pourquoi ajouter des event aléatoire.

----------


## LeRan

> Un conseil LeRan, laisse une fenêtre sur le dossier du jeu ouvert, il se passe des truc intéressant.


Tu veux dire qu'il faut laisser la fenêtre affichée avec les fichiers du jeu pour voir ce qui s'y trame ? Hier il y avait déjà du louche dans le error_log.txt ou je sais plus trop comment il s'appelait, mais il y a autre chose ?




> C'est juste une question de sensibilité. Si tu t'es engagé (voir attaché aux persos) dans la première partie du jeu, certains passages après le plot twist peuvent mettre vachement mal à l'aise (et j'imagine que ça dois être encore pire si tu as (ou tu as eu) le même genre de problème IRL qu'un des persos, d'où les messages du début d'ailleurs).


C'est tout moi, je suis super premier degré et je m'attache à mort aux personnages que je trouve sympathiques, c'est pour ça qu'hier après le coup de théâtre ("plot twist" en Version Ostralienne) j'avais très envie de shooter dans les algèbres de Boole du concepteur du jeu (que j'ai supposé masculin, à tort ou à raison).




> Perso ce que je ne comprends pas sur ce jeu, c'est l'aléatoire. Pour un jeu avec une rejouabilité proche du néant, je ne vois pas pourquoi ajouter des event aléatoire.


Là par contre c'est pire que tout, depuis Dungeon Master j'ai horreur du hasard  ::(:  (mais je peux probablement même faire remonter ça aux lotos du collège)

----------


## ssgmaster

> Tu veux dire qu'il faut laisser la fenêtre affichée avec les fichiers du jeu pour voir ce qui s'y trame ? Hier il y avait déjà du louche dans le error_log.txt ou je sais plus trop comment il s'appelait, mais il y a autre chose ?


Il va y avoir d'autres truc en effet, c'est intéressant mais pas indispensable pour faire le jeu.

Pour les truc aléatoire ce sont juste des petits éléments genre graphique ou autre, rien de majeur dans l'histoire mais je te conseil une fois que tu as fini le jeu d'aller voir le wiki.

----------


## Drakkoone

*The Witcher 2*
Que j'avais depuis qu'il est sorti. Je voulais me faire le 1 et le 2 avant de refaire un run du 3, dont je n'ai toujours pas fait Blood and Wine, malheureusement, le 1, j'y arrive pas (j'ai lâché pendant l'acte 2, le plus loin que j'ai été, c’était avant la Enhanced Edition, au moment de sa sortie, à l'acte 3).

Mais bon, au moins maintenant j'ai une sauvegarde du 2 à importer, et je connais mieux pleins de personnage que je ne savais pas trop comment traiter lors de mon premier run du 3.
Je me suis un peu forcé pendant l'acte 1, mais le reste est passé tout seul. 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai suivi la voie de Iorveth


Allez, j'enchaine avec le 3 sans attendre  :Cigare:

----------


## Nephizz

C'est si bien que ça Doki Doki ? Ou c'est juste un VN occidental comme il y en a des tonnes sur Steam depuis ~3 ans et qui copie à mort ce qui se fait au Japon (à commencer par le style graphique typé manga).

Non parce que si la raison pour laquelle ça a fait tant de bruit et que les gens trouvent ça révolutionnaire, c'est uniquement 

Spoiler Alert! 


parce que ça passe d'une ambiance toute innocente et mignonne à de l'horreur psychologique bien malsaine

, bah ça existe depuis plusieurs dizaines d'années.

Petit extrait de l'adaptation animé de Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni, qui date de 2007 (le VN, lui, date de 2002):



Spoiler Alert! 










Et c'est très loin d'être le seul exemple, là c'est juste que c'est le premier truc qui me viens en tête pour illustrer.

Du coup, si ça se limite à ça, c'est du déjà vu. 

Bon après, si le jeu propose réellement quelque chose d'original et que son succès n'est pas uniquement du à un coup de chance via le bouche à oreille, tant mieux pour lui.

----------


## parpaingue

Bah on pourrait dire que 

Spoiler Alert! 


le changement d'ambiance

, c'est juste le premier effet kiss cool, y en a encore derrière.

Franchement si t'es pas allergique au genre, vas-y ça se torche en 3 heures à tout casser, au pire tu te diras que t'auras raté la rediffusion des chtis à Bouzy-la-montagne.

----------


## Drakkoone

Ce qui m'intrigue c'est le coté 4ème mur. J'ai entendu qu'il se passait un truc 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec les fichiers du jeu

, sans savoir de quoi il s'agit. 
Mais c'est vrai que les visual novel, j'ai du mal... 

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout quand y'a pas de cul  ::ninja::

----------


## erkadae

Pour avoir fait doki et higurashi, j'ai trouvé la première VN moins bonne. Après faut avouer que ce n'est pas du tout le même calibre. Higurashi fait une taille bien plus conséquente et surtout n'a pas d'intéraction. Higurashi pour moi a été une énorme claque et pourtant je ne suis pas adepte de VN

----------


## Nephizz

> Bah on pourrait dire que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le changement d'ambiance
> 
> , c'est juste le premier effet kiss cool, y en a encore derrière.
> 
> Franchement si t'es pas allergique au genre, vas-y ça se torche en 3 heures à tout casser, au pire tu te diras que t'auras raté la rediffusion des chtis à Bouzy-la-montagne.


Le jeu est dispo sur Windows et Mac only, et mes PC tournent sous Linux. C'est pour ça que je posais la question.  ::): 
Et puis je dois bien avouer que je me suis tellement fait spoiler dans tous les sens quand le jeu a commencé à devenir populaire, que je doute d'y trouver un énorme intérêt sans l'effet de surprise.




> Pour avoir fait doki et higurashi, j'ai trouvé la première VN moins bonne. Après faut avouer que ce n'est pas du tout le même calibre. Higurashi fait une taille bien plus conséquente et surtout n'a pas d'intéraction. Higurashi pour moi a été une énorme claque et pourtant je ne suis pas adepte de VN


Félicitations si tu as fait l'intégralité de Higurashi, parce que je crois avoir entendu que la durée de vie dépassait la centaine d'heures.
Perso je m'étais contenté de l'animé. Les VN, au delà de la quarantaine d'heures, je trouve ça trop long. Encore plus si c'est un kinetic novel.

----------


## erkadae

Je suis un gros lecteur donc bon ça ne m'a pas déranger et c'est surtout toute la réflexion du comment et pourquoi qu'on se pose tout le long du livre qui m'a tenu en haleine.

----------


## Zerger

> C'est si bien que ça Doki Doki ? Ou c'est juste un VN occidental comme il y en a des tonnes sur Steam depuis ~3 ans et qui copie à mort ce qui se fait au Japon (à commencer par le style graphique typé manga).
> 
> Non parce que si la raison pour laquelle ça a fait tant de bruit et que les gens trouvent ça révolutionnaire, c'est uniquement 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> parce que ça passe d'une ambiance toute innocente et mignonne à de l'horreur psychologique bien malsaine
> 
> ...


Non c'est pas du tout ça l'intérêt de Doki Doki, c'est effectivement plus 

Spoiler Alert! 


une histoire de 4eme mur

 et vu que tu ne sembles pas être encore spoilé à ce sujet, j'ai envie de te dire: C'est gratuit, et ca prend 3-4 heures à lire, tente l'aventure par toi-même, tu verras bien.

----------


## Langbardr

*Furi*. J'ai grave kiffé. Tout, la DA, le chara-design, les musiques, les combats. C'était vraiment excellent. Bon techniquement c'était un peu limite par contre. Il aurait mérité un bon coup de polish.

Le mélange du style japonais et français à la Moebius ça fonctionne super bien. Et pour relever cette touche française j'ai jouer avec VF qui est plutôt bonne.

Je vais définitivement garder un œil sur ce que vont faire ces mecs par la suite.

----------


## Zerger

Tu as fait le mode Furier?

----------


## Langbardr

Non, je vais peut-être y faire un tour, mais je pense pas le finir. J'ai trouvé la difficulté de base plutôt bien dosée, je sais pas si je vais avoir la motivation de me casser les dents en mode hard.

----------


## Kaede

The Sexy Brutale.
C'est un peu simple (trop) côté gameplay, mais le reste est sympa dans le genre point'n click light avec la gestion particulière du temps. Certaines mécaniques m'ont semblé légèrement sous-exploitées, comme le fait d'écouter plutôt que d'espionner. C'est un jeu où on ne peut pas perdre, et, je pense, un des meilleurs à recommander à des non joueurs.
Dans l'ensemble c'est franchement sympa et l'écriture est satisfaisante. L'ambiance musicale et sonore fait partie des meilleures qualités du jeu. La transition entre les différents thèmes se fait sans accrocs, et certains bruitages rythment intelligemment la journée. Ca créée un bon effet de surprise, 

Spoiler Alert! 


lquand on peut enfin relier les sons aux évènements

 (_très_ léger spoil). Soit dit en passant, 

Spoiler Alert! 


la boucle du jeu est en parfait accord avec la narration (puisqu'au final, on sauve à chaque fois un personnage, mais on a la confirmation, un peu frustrante, que tous les autres sont liquidés

 (gros spoil). C'est vraiment très bien fait.

Astuce technique si vous y jouez (l'info est dispo sur la page de PCGamingWiki, que j'ai mise à jour, voir plus bas) : par défaut le jeu a pour guise d'antialiasing un FXAA bien crade (trop agressif, très flou), non désactivable.
Sur moniteur 1080p, ça ne rend _vraiment_ pas honneur aux textures, assez détaillées dans l'ensemble. L'antialiasing via les drivers ne fonctionne pas mieux, mais activer le VSR / DSR (instructions ici) permet de passer le jeu en Ultra HD et grandement limiter les dégâts. Pas besoin d'un GPU de nanti pour que ça passe car le jeu n'est pas gourmand.
Pour vous convaincre :
1080p => https://tof.cx/image/URrXy
Ultra HD => https://tof.cx/image/URIkC

Me voila prêt pour attaquer mes jeux du backlog !

----------


## KiwiX

*Alien Shooter 2 : Reloaded*

Environ 4h pour terminer la campagne. Un bon moyen de se divertir au travail.

----------


## Supergounou

*Iconoclasts* (2018)



Metroid-like.

Jeu très classique dans le genre, assez linéaire. Il repose essentiellement sur des résolutions de petites énigmes, que ce soit pour progresser dans les niveaux, ou pour les boss. 

Au niveau des regrets, pas assez de compétences à débloquer, un système de "craft" plutôt anecdotique, des musiques en retrait. Une fin qui traine un peu en longueur, des secrets vraiment balèzes à trouver (je suis aller m'en spoiler quelques une fois le jeu terminé).

Par contre, l'histoire est super agréable à suivre, les personnages ont tous une personnalité très forte, très marquée, mais jamais stéréotypée. Plein de thèmes abordés de manière assez intelligente, comme le dogme, l'égocentrisme, la remise en question. Graphiquement soigné. Les énigmes sont bien fichues, jamais difficiles mais elles demandent quand même un minimum de réflexion. Pareil pour la plupart des combats, ennemis comme boss: le jeu ne demande presque pas de skill, mais plutôt de comprendre les patterns et de trouver le point faible à exploiter. Niveau maniabilité, rien à redire, tout répond au poil c'est un vrai plaisir de contrôler Robin. Et surtout, beaucoup d'amour. Une petite quinzaine d'heures pour le finir.

Pas le jeu du siècle, mais un gros gros coup de cœur. C'est super mignon, très prenant, et j'ai assez vite oublié ses défauts pour me concentrer sur l'aventure. Pour un jeu fait entièrement par un mec tout seul, chapeau! Je recommande à 99% à tous les amateurs du genre.

----------


## xlight111x

> des musiques en retrait.


Elles sont excellentes les musiques.  ::(: 
Hormis ça et la fin que j'ai bien apprécié, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, j'ai même fait le new game + juste pour refaire l'histoire en ayant une meilleure idée de ce qu'il se passe. J'ai juste pas fait tous les secrets qui sont assez chaud à trouver sans regarder sur internet, ni les deux boss cachés.

En tout cas c'est un jeu que je recommande également !  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Elles sont excellentes les musiques.


Ah je sais pas, normalement c'est quelque chose qui me touche les musiques, et là même si elles ne sont pas mauvaises loin de là, je serai incapable d'en siffloter une seule. Elles font le taff, mais sont loin d'être mémorables.

Pour la fin, j'ai beaucoup aimé aussi, mais toutes les phases avant m'ont paru longuettes. 

Spoiler Alert! 


On infiltre la base, on passe dans la section est, on va à la colonie une, on fait décoller la fusée, on est sur la lune, on revient sur terre à la chasse au boss final

... c'est super linéaire, et bien que le scénar' soit passionnant, plein de fois je me suis dis "quoi, encore?!".

----------


## Getz

Enfin fini *Mass Effect Andromeda*! Pas à 100%, loin de là. Fatigué des quêtes secondaires inintéressantes (quelques unes sont sympas, mais noyées dans beaucoup trop d'autres quêtes Fedex de remplissage...), je me suis concentré seulement sur la quête principale pour en voir le bout. 
Les derniers combats sont très cools, beaucoup d'ennemis, c'est vraiment très dynamique. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre, pas vraiment de boss de fin... On affronte pas l'archonte au final, mais plutôt cette armée de reliquats infinis

. 
La fin en elle même est à l'image du jeu: sans réelle surprise ni orignialité. Elle est même terriblement cliché 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ce plan sur le méchant Kert tapi dans l'ombre qui nous fait dire que finalement la menace existe toujours, oh mon dieu quelle révélation époustouflante



Au final, j'ai passé quelques bons moments, au milieu de passages nettement moins intéressants. Certaines planètes sont vraiment magnifiques, quelques animations sont encore un peu chelous (mais je pense que c'est bien mieux qu'à la sortie). La grande force du jeu reste ses combats, bien plus dynamique que dans les précédents. Le scénario est "sympa-sans-plus", le lore semble très travaillé mais vu la quantité d'informations et de dialogues que le jeu contient déjà, je n'ai pas pris le temps de m'y intéresser plus que ça... Et le nombre de choix vraiment importants lors des dialogues se comptent sur les doigts d'une main malheureusement! Les autres choix n'ont aucune conséquence à part une ligne de dialogue différente. Décevant.

Le système de craft est pas trop mal, celui de leveling aussi. Par contre, je trouve qu'on a trop vite monté les compétences, et c'est vraiment dommage de ne pouvoir en équiper que 3.
L'exploration avec le nomade est agréable, mais les planètes sont souvent beaucoup trop monotones...

En attendant Monster Hunter World, je suis pris d'un gros dilemme... Est-ce que je me farcis les quêtes annexes de ce ME:A (y'en a t'il qui sortent du loin après la fin du jeu?) ?

----------


## Ruadir

> Et le nombre de choix vraiment importants lors des dialogues se comptent sur les doigts d'une main malheureusement! Les autres choix n'ont aucune conséquence à part une ligne de dialogue différente. Décevant.


Disons que c'es un peu comme la trilogie originale : pas vraiment possible de savoir si les choix "importants" auront des répercussions sur la suite. 




> Est-ce que je me farcis les quêtes annexes de ce ME:A (y'en a t'il qui sortent du loin après la fin du jeu?) ?



Je te recommande de faire uniquement les quêtes d'entourage et à la rigueur les missions d'héléus. 
Tu peux zapper les taches annexes.

----------


## Getz

> Je te recommande de faire uniquement les quêtes d'entourage et à la rigueur les missions d'héléus. 
> Tu peux zapper les taches annexes.


C'est déjà ce que je faisais depuis un moment; mais même celles-ci m'ont lassées. Les missions "tâches" sont vraiment les pires niveau vacuité...

----------


## Ruadir

> C'est déjà ce que je faisais depuis un moment; mais même celles-ci m'ont lassées. Les missions "tâches" sont vraiment les pires niveau vacuité...


Les missions d'entourage ? Elles sont plutôt sympas. 
Surtout qu'elles développent pas mal le contexte d'Andromède. Surtout celles de Kadara.

----------


## Getz

> Les missions d'entourage ? Elles sont plutôt sympas. 
> Surtout qu'elles développent pas mal le contexte d'Andromède. Surtout celles de Kadara.


Non les missions d'entourage je les ai presque toutes faites, je parlais surtout des missions d'Héléus.

----------


## KiwiX

*Alien Shooter: Revisited
*
Environ 1h30 pour le plier, c'est ultra bourrin !

----------


## banditbandit

*Fallout 3 Mothership Zeta*

Un dlc qui n'a plus grand chose à voir avec fallout, c'est dépaysant mais très répétitif, beaucoup trop long pour ce qu'il propose, des clins d'œil à différentes œuvres de science fiction. Un truc passable, c'est dommage parce que le final est très réussi.

----------


## Catel

*The Witness*

Oui, c'est juste un jeu de puzzles.

Pendant 90% du temps, c'est la Rolls-Royce du jeu de puzzles. Le Dark Souls ou plutôt le Metroid du jeu de puzzles. L'environnement vient compliquer les énigmes tout en donnant les clés pour les résoudre, on passe à autre chose dès qu'on bloque, c'est très progressif, un relativement petit nombre de situations différentes sont sans cesse renouvelées, c'est jouli, bref c'est globalement hyper bien fait. Mais pas complètement. Les trucs à base de couleurs peuvent être ultra lourdingues pour les daltoniens et casser complètement le voyage. Surtout quand il faut utiliser la synthèse additive, là je bloque, on sort de la logique pure je trouve.

Blow veut inscrire aussi l'ensemble de sa démarche dans une réflexion perso philosophique-ésotérique à base de perception et de conscience, et c'est moitié pas con moitié bullshit. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je préfère quand même regarder un extrait du Nostalghia de Tarkovski que ses conférences New Age de merde.



Vient le GROS problème : la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


zappe complètement le côté monde ouvert qui permettait de laisser reposer la cervelle. Ca devient totalement linéaire, un tableau à la fois,

 et là j'avoue je suis allé voir la solution pour la moitié des énigmes sans grands remords parce que ça commençait à me gonfler, alors même que parfois j'avais compris la logique demandée. C'est mon côté dilettante : je pige rapidement mais je ne supporte pas de me faire violence. En particulier pour une série de tableaux, les connaisseurs verront ce que je veux dire  :OO:  :OO:  :OO: 

Quant à la conclusion (la 2e), soit j'ai pas compris soit c'est complètement con (un peu comme certains des puzzles  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## GrandFather

As-tu fait le challenge optionnel ? Tu aurais eu un motif de plus pour râler.  ::trollface::

----------


## xlight111x

> *Fallout 3 Mothership Zeta*
> 
> Un dlc qui n'a plus grand chose à voir avec fallout.


Attend de voir Opération Anchorage.  ::trollface::

----------


## Catel

> As-tu fait le challenge optionnel ? Tu aurais eu un motif de plus pour râler.


Quel challenge optionnel ? Faites pas chier, balancez tout en spoiler, donnez-moi les vidéos qui montrent ça en détail. Y'a des tas de trucs que j'ai pas compris/ratés (les piliers j'en ai complété aucun, les triangles orange) et j'ai absolument aucune envie d'y retourner.

----------


## Valenco

*Final Fantasy 13
*

Commencé debut 2015 et fini hier soir... 

Je n’ai pas fait la tonne de missions annexes dans la partie monde ouvert. L'histoire est globalement plaisante, le système de combat également. Même si le jeu est plombé par de multiples tares (cinématiques qui hachent le jeu, certains personnages insupportables #vanille, une très grande linéarité,  monde ouvert qui arrive très très tard), je ne regrette pas d'être allé au bout de l'histoire. J’ai d'ailleurs trouvé le final assez émouvant.

Du coup, je viens de lancer le 2 en espérant que Serha ne sera pas une Vanille bis.

----------


## Momock

> Quel challenge optionnel ? Faites pas chier, balancez tout en spoiler, donnez-moi les vidéos qui montrent ça en détail. Y'a des tas de trucs que j'ai pas compris/ratés (les piliers j'en ai complété aucun, les triangles orange) et j'ai absolument aucune envie d'y retourner.


Une critique complète du jeu pour tous ceux qui sont curieux et s'y intéressent mais refusent de se taper le bullshit:

----------


## Ymnargue

_The cake is a lie.._

J'ai fini *Portal*.

J'ai enfin joué à Portal. C'est dingue. Ca fait des années que je me dis qu'il faut que je fasse Portal. 
Et je l'ai terminé d'une traite. 

Ce jeu était fantastique. J'ai pris un pied monstre. Un jour, je ferai le second.
Pour l'heure, voilà ce que j'en pense un peu plus en détail :

Dès le départ, j'ai été séduit par la simplicité et l'ingéniosité des puzzles. Au fil de l'aventure, je ne me suis jamais retrouvé bloqué. J'ai dû réfléchir oui, et c'est super. Tout est logique. Il faut un minimum de skill, mais rien de rédhibitoire. 
L'ambiance sonore est minimaliste et prenante. Le jeu est vieux et beau. 
Je me mettrai au second bientôt. En attendant, j'en ressors conquis.

J'ajoute que j'ai adoré les petites pièces cachées dans certains niveaux. C'est très bien fait. Et la fin est franchement cool.
Quel chouette jeu !

----------


## znokiss

> Une critique complète du jeu pour tous ceux qui sont curieux et s'y intéressent mais refusent de se taper le bullshit:


Bordel  ::O: 

Je pensais être arrivé vers la fin (les tableaux chronométrés, etc...), mais il m'en restait un gros bout en fait  ::o: 
J'ai vraiment adoré le jeu qui est facile dans mon top dix, mais là je suis d'accord avec le vidéaste : à ce niveau, à la toute fin, c'est du foutage de gueule.

----------


## banditbandit

> Attend de voir Opération Anchorage.


Ouais mais non je pense que je vais faire l'impasse sur celui-ci, de toutes manières j'ai assez torché le jeu, en long, en large et en travers.  :;):

----------


## Catel

> Une critique complète du jeu pour tous ceux qui sont curieux et s'y intéressent mais refusent de se taper le bullshit:


Il y a des trucs sur lesquels il a ragé que j'ai passés sans difficulté et d'autres parties qui sont parmi ses préférées et qui sont précisément celles qui m'ont le plus gonflé.

Ce qui veut dire :
1) 

Spoiler Alert! 


que la résolution linéaire de puzzles c'est bel et bien de la merde, comme je le disais  ::trollface::  


2) que l'intelligence collective est un truc encore sous-exploité dans les jeux vidéo, contrairement aux jeux de piste IRL.
(insérez ici une citation de Dark Souls)

Pour le reste, ses critiques les plus vives portent sur des trucs assez optionnels donc bon.

----------


## Lambda19919

*The Banner Saga* (origin access) en 10h.

Un gros bof. Ça se laisse jouer sans problème mais a aucun moment je me suis dis "il est cool ce jeu!".

Les combats sont pas mauvais, mais il y a qques soucis d'interface qui rendent le tout lourd. Ils n'ont aussi pas vraiment d'impact sur l'histoire: on pourrait s'attendre à ce que les blessures sur le champs de bataille ait un impact en dehors des combats mais non, le gars blessé est sur ses pattes et joue sont rôle dés la "cut scene" suivante .

Du côté narratif, on passe l’entièreté du jeu sur la défensive, on ne souffle jamais et on passe son temps à limiter les dégâts. Après c'est sans doute une questions de goûts, mes personnellement j'aurais apprécié quelques moments de répit.
Au début du jeu j'ai trouvé la carte absolument immense avec énormément de détails je pensais m'être embarqué dans quelques chose de gigantesque, mais au final elle n'est pas vraiment utilisée vu que l'on ne choisi pas où l'on va.
Les quelques choix "moraux" qui sont proposés au cours de l'aventure sont plutôt pas mal, à plusieurs reprises j'ai vraiment eu du mal à choisir, mais au final je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient eu énormément d'impact.

D'un point de vue audio c'est pas la joie non plus: il y a quelques musiques sympas mais elles sont entourées par de longs moments de silence. Le jeu aurait aussi gagné à avoir du voice acting, mais en l'état mis à part quelques dialogue et narration, c'est que du texte.
Le style graphique lui est plutot cool, c'est coloré et à certains moment les paysages qui défile pendant les déplacements avec la caravane sont plutôt pas mal fichu. Les personnages ne sont pas particulièrement beau, mais ils sont assez facilement reconnaissables.

Le deuxième jeu était disponible dans un des Humble Monthly, donc je lui laisserait peut-être sa chance à un moment donné, mais s'il n'y a pas de nette améliorations par rapport à celui ci, je pense pas que j'irai jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Supergounou

> Du côté narratif, on passe l’entièreté du jeu sur la défensive, on ne souffle jamais et on passe son temps à limiter les dégâts. Après c'est sans doute une questions de goûts


Totalement, pour moi c'est une grosse force du jeu ce côté "rien ne se passe bien il y a toujours une embrouille".

À mon avis tu peux déjà laisser tomber le 2.

----------


## Illynir

> *The Witness*
> 
> Oui, c'est juste un jeu de puzzles.
> 
> Pendant 90% du temps, c'est la Rolls-Royce du jeu de puzzles. Le Dark Souls ou plutôt le Metroid du jeu de puzzles. L'environnement vient compliquer les énigmes tout en donnant les clés pour les résoudre, on passe à autre chose dès qu'on bloque, c'est très progressif, un relativement petit nombre de situations différentes sont sans cesse renouvelées, c'est jouli, bref c'est globalement hyper bien fait. Mais pas complètement. Les trucs à base de couleurs peuvent être ultra lourdingues pour les daltoniens et casser complètement le voyage. Surtout quand il faut utiliser la synthèse additive, là je bloque, on sort de la logique pure je trouve.
> 
> Blow veut inscrire aussi l'ensemble de sa démarche dans une réflexion perso philosophique-ésotérique à base de perception et de conscience, et c'est moitié pas con moitié bullshit. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Marrant, je me le fais en ce moment aussi. Il faut au moins reconnaître que c'est un jeu très atypique. Je pense que ce fourre tout philosophico-religieux-scientifico new age est assez voulu et bien amené perso. Le jeu nous pousse tout le temps à voir un problème sous tous les angles possible et imaginable pour avoir un point de vue globale. Il n'y a qu'a voir la logique même du jeu qui veut que ce soit le même type de puzzle à base de ligne répétée mais avec des règles différentes ou variantes à chaque fois. Certains puzzles se résolvent même en étant dans le bon angle de vue en observant bien, à partir de la tous les audios et vidéo dans le jeu font sens aussi. Ce sont tous un point de vue différents sur un sujet allant d'une réflexion religieuse, une autre plus scientifique ou plus philosophique, etc... Plusieurs angles de réflexion adopté donc ce qui colle au jeu.

Après je suis d'accord que ça peut devenir indigeste et que finalement on est plus "le témoin" (oh oh comme le titre du jeu dis donc) de la logique de Blow qu'autre chose et qu'il faut réfléchir comme lui pour "avancer", on est très loin à mon sens d'un vrai jeu d'énigme ou de puzzle ouvert qui fait cogiter comme SpaceChem par exemple qui est ouvert dans ses solutions.

Le jeu a clairement des défauts mais il est rafraîchissant jusqu'à une certaine dose.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai fini *Resident Evil Remaster HD* sur PC.

Content de voir que ma mémoire fonctionne très bien. J'avais pas retouché au jeu depuis sa sortie sur PS1 et j'ai réussi à m'en sortir ( étrangement, je me souvenais plus du milieu/fin de jeu que du début ). Par contre, j'avais oublié la violence du backtracking  :^_^:

----------


## Kaede

Fini 10,000,000 dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
Le titre du jeu est une blague : c'est le score à atteindre pour finir le jeu.
C'est un puzzle game orienté action (rapidité), à la Candy Crush Saga. Enfin je crois, j'ai jamais joué à ce dernier.
Plutôt pas mal. Une bonne petite marge de progression, même si perso je pense avoir assez vite plafonné (y a une limite à ce qu'on peut visualiser dans l'aide de jeu en un temps limité, et puis le jeu a une composante random, et surtout leveling).
Bon après c'est très moche, mais pour un jeu de ce type, ça ne me dérange, pas, tant que la lisibilité est bonne (et elle l'est).
Ah, et il n'y a qu'une musique (enfin une pour l'overworld où on passe très peu de temps, et une pour les donjons). Il y a des chances qu'avant 5h de jeu, vous ayez envie de couper le son et mettre autre chose en fond.
Pas trop long : j'ai joué 5h, il me manque encore quelques achievements.
Simple mais efficace. Facile d'accès, pratique pour des parties rapides, au besoin.

----------


## leeoneil

Bon, je voudrais pas trop en rajouter une couche, mais je viens de finir *Doom* 2016 ben franchement c'était super bien !  ::ninja:: 
J'ai beaucoup aimé le découpage du jeu, chaque tronçon se passe en à peu près une heure, et le jeu propose de sauvegarder et quitter à ce moment là.
Pile poil calibré pour les vieux joueurs qui ont du temps mais pas trop.  ::P:  ("_l'histoire_" dure 12h environ)

----------


## Zerger

> Fini 10,000,000 dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
> Le titre du jeu est une blague : c'est le score à atteindre pour finir le jeu.
> C'est un puzzle game orienté action (rapidité), à la Candy Crush Saga. Enfin je crois, j'ai jamais joué à ce dernier.
> Plutôt pas mal. Une bonne petite marge de progression, même si perso je pense avoir assez vite plafonné (y a une limite à ce qu'on peut visualiser dans l'aide de jeu en un temps limité, et puis le jeu a une composante random, et surtout leveling).
> Bon après c'est très moche, mais pour un jeu de ce type, ça ne me dérange, pas, tant que la lisibilité est bonne (et elle l'est).
> Ah, et il n'y a qu'une musique (enfin une pour l'overworld où on passe très peu de temps, et une pour les donjons). Il y a des chances qu'avant 5h de jeu, vous ayez envie de couper le son et mettre autre chose en fond.
> Pas trop long : j'ai joué 5h, il me manque encore quelques achievements.
> Simple mais efficace. Facile d'accès, pratique pour des parties rapides, au besoin.


Il y a sa suite: *You Must Build A Boat* qui est très sympa, si tu as aimé  :;):

----------


## Kaede

J'ai effectivement lancé les recherches sur les autres jeux du dev' et découvert que c'était aussi de lui (je ne m'en serais pas douté, si ce n'est les graphismes).
Il est dans mon backlog. Pour un prochain backlog event, peut-être  :;):

----------


## Cedski

*Pillar of Eternity II Dead Fire*

Fini en 73h. Alors bon, j'ai vraiment poncé le jeu, a part le choix de faction, je n'ai pas loupé grand chose je pense. Une quête de compagnon ou deux... 

J'avais lu ici où là que le jeu n'était pas très long, bon, c'est quand même très raisonnable...  ::ninja:: 
En tout c'est passez plus vite que le No.1, qui tirait vraiment en longueur..... (Et pourtant, avec le DLC, j'ai 86h dessus !!)

Car oui je l'ai bien préféré au 1, entre l'exploration en bateau, les villes, les donjons, la quête principale, la variation est bienvenue, et je trouve, bien équilibrée. je me suis pas fait chier comme dans le 1, parfois, souvent à la fin... 

Les quêtes sont "correctes/bien", sans plus. J'ai quand même été obligé de massacrer un village pour en finir une (quête de compagnon)... Bug ?? En tout cas clairement je pense que ça n'aurait pas du ce finir comme ça. Mais à part ça, le reste c'est bien passé.
Une quête m'a vraiment bien fait marrer, avec sa référence au seigneur des anneaux... 

Je l'ai fait en difficile, et avec l'augmentation automatique du level des mob vers le haut. La plupart des combats ne posent pas de difficultés. Certains sont vraiment faciles. Certains sont un peu plus tactique/technique.
Et... il y a le combat final. Ben là après une dizaine d'essai, dont 3 qui se sont fini exactement pareil, je suis repassé en normal...  ::trollface::  Bon ma team n'était sans doute pas des plus équilibrée, j'aurais pu prendre Aloth le magicien qui fait des dégâts monstrueux, mais je voulais garder ma team... 

Ah, j'ai un compagnon qui est mort définitivement...  :Emo:  Dans un des rares combats perdus (avant celui de la fin). Bon j'en ai aussi perdu parce que j'avais la flemme, que j'allais fait la cuisine, que... mais là je recommençais... Oui une certaine proportion des combats peuvent se faire en total roue libre (30% sur le global ??).

A noter que ça ne me dérange pas particulièrement. Bon en normal sans l'ajustement auto je pense que quand même l'opposition aurait été vraiment trop faible dans 75% des cas.

Bref j'ai bien aimé, au global, plus que DOS 2.

----------


## Catel

> *Pillar of Eternity II Dead Fire*
> J'avais lu ici où là que le jeu n'était pas très long, bon, c'est quand même très raisonnable...


C'est à la quête principale qu'on reproche ça.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Life is Strange: Before the Storm*. Le premier épisode est très lent et manque de rythme. Après, ça devient beaucoup mieux et j'ai adoré jusqu'au final, malgré quelques développements un peu rapides. J'ai l'épisode bonus et je n'ai pu m'empêcher de verser une larme à la fin. Les 4 épisodes permettent de développer un peu plus les personnages de Life is Strange.

La musique était très bien aussi, mais un cran en-dessous de celle de Life is Strange.

Au niveau technique, par contre, c'est un peu à la ramasse avec :
- Des temps de chargement très longs.
- Des fins de phrases coupées (audio).

----------


## SuicideSnake

Terminé *Resident Evil 0 Remaster*.

Voilà, je peux attendre le remaster du second opus sereinement maintenant.

Étrangement, j'ai presque préféré celui-ci au premier. Même si ça recycle un peu les décors habituels de la série ( ça passe mieux quand tu as pas fait les anciens opus depuis des plombes ). Les énigmes a faire avec les deux personnages, c'était sympa.

Par contre, je ne me souvenais pas que le scénario sombrait à ce point dans l'ultra nanardesque avec un méchant typé Final Fantasy assez embarrassant.

En tout cas, je suis fier de moi, j'ai fini le jeu difficile, en ne mourant qu'une seule fois et sans utiliser d'objet de soin  :Eclope:

----------


## schouffy

> En tout cas, je suis fier de moi, j'ai fini le jeu difficile, en ne mourant qu'une seule fois et sans utiliser d'objet de soin


 ::O: 
Je passe ma vie à me gaver d'herbe dans ces jeux...

----------


## FrousT

J'ai fini *A Hat in Time* (Humble Monthly)

Je voulais un plateformer à la con, pas prise de tête et un peu perché/wtf, du coup c'était parfait !! Ça m'a fait repenser à du Psychonauts en moins bien, mais il y a quand même quelques bonne idée :

+ Les chapeaux qui dynamisent le gameplay
+ Les différents monde tous très originaux
+ Level design
+ Maniabilité au top
+ Les ennemis

- Caméra
- Durée de vie
- Difficulté
- Vite répétitif malgré les chapeaux

----------


## Blackogg

J'ai commencé *DOOM* la semaine dernière, et comme je suis idiot, ça m'a rappelé que j'avais toujours Deponia Doomsday en attente. 
Donc j'ai mis DOOM en pause et je suis parti finir *Deponia Doomsday*.

Alors déjà le feeling des flingues est beaucoup moins bon  ::ninja:: 
Comme on me l'avait annoncé, c'est effectivement l'épisode le plus maitrisé de la série. Les énigmes ne sont pas trop absurdes, la quantité de puzzles a été revue à la baisse (ça devenait n'importe quoi sur le 3), le gimmick des sauts temporels est bien vu et globalement bien utilisé et l'histoire (à base de voyages dans l'espace et le temps, donc) tient relativement bien la route pour un jeu qui cherche à se passer à la fois avant et après la trilogie originale  ::lol:: . Et bien sûr,  la fin nous rappelle qu'on est dans un jeu allemand puisque 

Spoiler Alert! 


le héros meurt parce que l'humour ça doit bien finir un jour. Ha ha ha.


Bref, Doomsday est un pnc tout à fait recommandable, son seul défaut étant qu'on n'y comprendra rien si on ne s'est pas enquillé les 3 précédents, qui sont eux d'une qualité plus inégale.

Mon classement perso des Deponia est donc le suivant : Doomsday > 2 > 1 >> 3

Même si Doomsday m'a réconcilié avec la série (après un épisode 3 aux énigmes complètement pétées) j'aurais du mal à conseiller la série à quelqu'un cherchant un pnc récent. À moins que l'univers dépeint vous fascine (et il est vrai que cette histoire de planète décharge menacée de destruction a un certain charme), on trouvera de meilleures histoires chez la concurrence, que ce soit pour la déconne (Time Gentlemen, Please ou Hector, par exemple) ou pour l'écriture des personnages (avec les prods Wadjet Eye, parmi lesquelles se trouve ma série récente du cœur : Blackwell  :Emo: ).

----------


## Zerger

> Mon classement perso des Deponia est donc le suivant : Doomsday > 2 > 1 >> 3


Je valide ce classement
Par contre, j'ai trouvé Deponia super drôle, du coup les deux jeux que tu cites m'intéressent

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je passe ma vie à me gaver d'herbe dans ces jeux...


J'ai juste dû utiliser une herbe bleue pour me soigner du poison qu'une araignée m'a infligée parce que je l'avais pas vu quand elle se trimbalait au plafond  :Emo: 

Normalement je me gave d'herbe aussi mais j'ai trouvé RE 0 plutôt facile par rapport aux autres jeux de la série.

----------


## Blackogg

> Je valide ce classement
> Par contre, j'ai trouvé Deponia super drôle, du coup les deux jeux que tu cites m'intéressent


J'ai trouvé Deponia très drôle quand il détourne la conclusion logique d'une énigme pour quand même retomber sur ses pattes par la suite (enfin la majeure partie du temps *regard accusateur vers Deponia 3*) et dans quelques moments de bravoure (la scène du montage dans Doomsday  :Mellow2: ). Par contre je trouve qu'il pêche généralement sur les dialogues, qui forcent un peu trop pour faire du Lucas Arts sans y parvenir.

_Time Gentlemen, please_ et son 1er épisode gratuit _Ben There, Dan That_ sont des lettres d'amour aux jeux Lucas Arts. Il sont moches comme des poux, mais chaque ligne de dialogue est une punchline.

_Hector_, c'est plutôt pipi-caca-zizi par contre, mais ça m'a fait marrer  ::ninja::

----------


## alucard le mordant

> J'ai fini A Hat in Time (Humble Monthly)
> 
> Je voulais un plateformer à la con, pas prise de tête et un peu perché/wtf, du coup c'était parfait !! Ça m'a fait repenser à du Psychonauts en moins bien, mais il y a quand même quelques bonne idée :


Je l'ai lancé il y a peu et j'ai été refroidi par le level-design de son premier niveau que j'ai trouvé fouillis et sans grand intérêt. Tu me conseilles de persévérer ?




> Même si Doomsday m'a réconcilié avec la série [...] j'aurais du mal à conseiller la série à quelqu'un cherchant un pnc récent. À moins que l'univers dépeint vous fascine [...], on trouvera de meilleures histoires chez la concurrence


D'accord avec tes deux conseils mais j'ajoute qu'à côté des _Deponia_, Daedalic a aussi réalisé d'autres PnC qui sont techniquement beaucoup plus _cheap_ (notamment dans les animations) mais que je trouve très recommandables (dans les deux cas une belle écriture sur les énigmes) :
1) Les deux PnC dans l'univers de _L'Oeil Noir_, du medfan allemand où la magie est moins quotidienne que dans les Royaumes Oubliées, *Chains of Satinav* et *Memoria* (assez sympa d'aborder cet univers sous l'angle de héros rusés mais non-combattants)
2) Les deux Edna et Harvey sur une fillette folle s’échappant d'un asile avec son doudou. Univers étrange mais attachant avec plein d'humour noire.


Sinon j'ai eu envie de revenir poster ici (ce qui ne m'était pas arrivé depuis...pfiou !) pour dire rapidement tout le bien que j'ai pensé de _Bomb Chicken_, fait sur Switch mais il est dispo sur PC, un jeu de plateforme 2D où l'on incarne un poulet qui ne peut pas sauter mais qui peut pondre des bombes ce qui lui permet de se surélever (et de tout faire péter).

Le jeu est un peu court mais il tire vraiment beaucoup de cette mécanique unique qui fait émerger des situations drôles et tendues (il y a un côté _Bomberman_ avec l'obligation de gérer des explosions en chaine que l'on a soi-même provoqué. Les bombes devant à la fois être utilisées pour atteindre des plateformes surélevées et pour attaquer, on est amené à jongler avec les usages.

Je ne crois pas que le jeu bénéficie d'une démo ce qui est un peu dommage. C'est typiquement le jeu qui convainc en quelques minutes avec son level-design et ses sensations de jeu (le poulet est très agréable à contrôler).

----------


## FrousT

> Je l'ai lancé il y a peu et j'ai été refroidi par le level-design de son premier niveau que j'ai trouvé fouillis et sans grand intérêt. Tu me conseilles de persévérer ?


Le 1er niveau c'est un gros bac à sable pour se familiariser avec le jeu. Le chapter 2 est déja beaucoup plus original et linéaire, le chapter 3 est banal mais le chapter 4 est génial, donc oui je te conseil de continuer, surtout que ça va assez vite de faire juste l'histoire principal (t'es pas obliger de tout ramasser pour acheter les badges car au final c'est pas indispensable)

----------


## DeadFish

> Sinon j'ai eu envie de revenir poster ici (ce qui ne m'était pas arrivé depuis...pfiou !)


Hé, oui ça faisait un bail. La pêche ?

----------


## leeoneil

> Mon classement perso des Deponia est donc le suivant : Doomsday > 2 > 1 >> 3


De mon côté j'étais dégouté que dans Doosmday il y ait si peu de chansons "Huzzah".
Donc pour moi c'est le plus nul de la série...

 ::P:

----------


## Zerger

::): 

Les énigmes sont plutot bien basées sur les paradoxes temporels j'ai trouvé, ce qui est pourtant souvent casse-gueule
Par contre, l'histoire part tellement dans tous les sens que je serais incapable de la résumer dès la fin du premier épisode  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> De mon côté j'étais dégouté que dans Doosmday il y ait si peu de chansons "Huzzah".
> Donc pour moi c'est le plus nul de la série...


Certes, mais j'ai bien aimé le fait que Doomsday cherche à se débarrasser de tout ce qui commençait à trainer en longueur au bout de 3 épisodes. Les chansons étaient borderline, ils ont peut être tranché un peu trop fort, mais au moins ils ont tranché.

----------


## Zerger

On a perdu "Huzzah" mais on a gagne "Funtime" !

----------


## Nono

> Terminé *Resident Evil 0 Remaster*.


J'ai du joué 5 minutes au 1, il y a 20 ans, et la rigidité du gameplay a eu vite raison de ma patience. Je ne savais même pas qu'ils avaient fait un épisode 0.

Est-ce que les versions HD valent le coup pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais joué au jeu ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Terminé *Resident Evil 0 Remaster*.
> 
> Voilà, je peux attendre le remaster du second opus sereinement maintenant.
> 
> Étrangement, j'ai presque préféré celui-ci au premier.


Pareil j'ai trouvé toute la première partie dans le train excellente, ça change du sempiternel manoir.




> Terminé *Resident Evil 0 Remaster*.
> 
> 
> En tout cas, je suis fier de moi, j'ai fini le jeu difficile, en ne mourant qu'une seule fois et sans utiliser d'objet de soin


Impressionnant d'autant que le jeu n'est pas facile facile.




> J'ai du joué 5 minutes au 1, il y a 20 ans, et la rigidité du gameplay a eu vite raison de ma patience. Je ne savais même pas qu'ils avaient fait un épisode 0.
> 
> Est-ce que les versions HD valent le coup pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais joué au jeu ?


Le zero a une maniabilité atroce (bien pire que le 1), notamment à cause de l'inventaire. C'est d'ailleurs paradoxale car malgré ça je l'ai trouvé très bon.
Si t'arrive a faire l'impasse sur la rigidité oui, autrement c'est pas la peine d'y toucher.

----------


## Kaede

> J'ai fini *A Hat in Time* (Humble Monthly)


Je sais pas si tu es au courant, mais il y a une bonne nouvelle : deux DLC sont prévus  (le premier, qui sort cette année, gratuit, l'autre je sais pas). Au menu du premier, un mode NewGame+, co-op locale et un petit nouveau chapitre.

Tu es allé jusqu'à tout collecter ?
Perso j'ai eu la flemme de chercher les rifts restants aux chapitres 3 et 4, les maps étant assez immenses. Je le ferai peut-être lors de la sortie des DLC.

----------


## Yves Signal

> Terminé *Resident Evil 0 Remaster*.
> 
> Voilà, je peux attendre le remaster du second opus sereinement maintenant.
> 
> Étrangement, j'ai presque préféré celui-ci au premier. Même si ça recycle un peu les décors habituels de la série ( ça passe mieux quand tu as pas fait les anciens opus depuis des plombes ). Les énigmes a faire avec les deux personnages, c'était sympa.
> 
> Par contre, je ne me souvenais pas que le scénario sombrait à ce point dans l'ultra nanardesque avec un méchant typé Final Fantasy assez embarrassant.
> 
> En tout cas, je suis fier de moi, j'ai fini le jeu difficile, en ne mourant qu'une seule fois et sans utiliser d'objet de soin


Et pourtant c'est facilement moins palpitant que la trilogie originale.
Le scénario et son méchant sont franchement nuls et les interactions entre les 2 personnages qui étaient pourtant bien mises en avant à l'époque plutôt nulles.

On ne mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes, le premier est un chef d'oeuvre.  :Cigare:

----------


## FrousT

> Je sais pas si tu es au courant, mais il y a une bonne nouvelle : deux DLC sont prévus  (le premier, qui sort cette année, gratuit, l'autre je sais pas). Au menu du premier, un mode NewGame+, co-op locale et un petit nouveau chapitre.
> 
> Tu es allé jusqu'à tout collecter ?
> Perso j'ai eu la flemme de chercher les rifts restants aux chapitres 3 et 4, les maps étant assez immenses. Je le ferai peut-être lors de la sortie des DLC.


Oui j'aurais pu rajouter dans les points positif le workshop et la communauté qui proposera pas mal de nouveau mode/monde j'espère. J'ai pas tout tout collecté j'ai claqué les 1000 gemmes pour avoir le badge earbound (mais je vois pas à quoi ca sert  ::P: ) et j'ai pas fait toutes les rifts mais presque.

Je verrais quand le DLC sera sorti mais j'ai bien fait le tour je sais pas si je le relancerais...

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Hé, oui ça faisait un bail. La pêche ?


Hey ! Oui la pêche, j'ai fini plein plein plein de jeux sans en parler ici. Je ne savais même pas que c'était possible !




> J'ai du joué 5 minutes au 1, il y a 20 ans, et la rigidité du gameplay a  eu vite raison de ma patience. Je ne savais même pas qu'ils avaient  fait un épisode 0.
> 
> Est-ce que les versions HD valent le coup pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais joué au jeu ?


Sur les deux épisodes remasterisés, je n'ai pas joué à _Resident Evil 0_ mais seulement au remaster du premier épisode.

C'est un jeu formidable mais il faut bien comprendre que la philosophie de la saga (en tous cas de ses premiers épisodes) consiste à placer énormément de contraintes de gameplay au joueur pour le forcer systématiquement à évoluer en les dépassant.
La maniabilité est plus que rigide, elle restreint le joueur qui doit :
1) Gérer son inventaire (même les objets servant à résoudre des énigmes, genre les clefs, prennent un espace)
2) Limiter son nombre de sauvegarde (en sachant que pouvoir sauvegarder implique d'utiliser un objet qui prend une place dans l'inventaire)
3) Limiter son usage des munitions (impossible de tuer tous les ennemis à l'arme à feu...le couteau étant une arme très très difficile à maîtriser)
4) Prendre en compte les limitations de champ de vision (on doit parfois tirer sur des ennemis situés face à notre personnage mais qu'on ne peut pas voir à cause de la caméra)

Cela implique une façon étrange de gérer les déplacements (en évitant les ennemis), l'architecture des lieux (en débloquant des passages secrets) et le temps passé entre deux sauvegardes (on se retrouve parfois à s'interdire de sauvegarder parce qu'on a pas assez optimisé les dernières actions de notre personnage...avec un esprit sans doute proche de la pratique du speed-run).
C'est un gameplay très étrange, presque anachronique (quels jeux reprennent aujourd'hui ces contraintes) mais assez satisfaisant quand on commence à le maîtriser.

----------


## DeadFish

> Hey ! Oui la pêche, j'ai fini plein plein plein de jeux sans en parler ici. Je ne savais même pas que c'était possible !


Mais vas-y, te gêne pas, raconte ce qui t'a marqué en bien ou en mal (surtout en mal). Avec Sylvine qui a explosé en vol (paix à son smart pistol) et toi qui étais porté disparu, je peux pas être le seul à défendre la Cause©®™

- - - Updated - - -

Et puis entre nous, Resident Evil, c'est quand même un peu de la daube.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Et puis entre nous, Resident Evil, c'est quand même un peu de la daube.


Va chier.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Mais vas-y, te gêne pas, raconte ce qui t'a marqué en bien ou en mal (surtout en mal). Avec Sylvine qui a explosé en vol (paix à son smart pistol) et toi qui étais porté disparu, je peux pas être le seul à défendre la Cause©®™.


Mais oui ! J'ai découvert ça !
J'imagine qu'il a dit du mal du jeu de trop et qu'ILS ne lui ont pas pardonné. ::ninja:: 


Sur _Resident Evil_, justement, je vais pouvoir troller parce que j'ai terminé _Resident Evil 6_ et que je le trouve absolument merveilleux ::love:: . Bien meilleur que l'inutile _RE5_. Je comprends qu'il ait pu dérouter parce qu'il ne fait pas un très bon boulot d'explication de ses mécaniques de base (notamment l'efficacité des coups de pieds et des glissades) et qu'on peut le prendre comme un cover-shooter alors qu'on peut y jouer sans jamais se planquer.

C'est l'épisode qui pousse l'aspect absurde de la licence, qui a toujours été présent depuis la kitshissime introduction filmée du premier épisode sur PSone (malencontreusement oubliée du _REmake_ qui fait genre _Resident Evil_ c'est une série d'horreur sérieuse et pas de la série Z). Le jeu à un sens de la montée dans le nawak que ne renierait pas les créateurs de Bayonetta, on se bat contre des monstres géants aux manettes d'un avion de chasse, on fuit un sous-marin en train de couler, on se rejoue les fusillades des meilleurs John Woo sauf que les ennemis sont des zombies-ninjas avec des mitraillettes.

Bref _Resident Evil_ c'est la meilleure série pour ceux qui savent reconnaitre les bons jeux.

----------


## akaraziel

> Avec Sylvine qui a explosé en vol (paix à son smart pistol) et toi qui étais porté disparu, je peux pas être le seul à défendre la Cause©®™





> Et puis entre nous, Resident Evil, c'est quand même un peu de la daube.



Sauf le 5 donc.  ::ninja::

----------


## alucard le mordant

J'essayerais bien de contre-argumenter sur RE5 mais la vérité c'est que, comme tout le monde, j'ai tout oublié de cet épisode fadasse et inutile ::zzz:: .

----------


## Ckao

*Yesterday*

Ce point'n clic ce Pendulo nous entraîne dans une enquête ésotérique, entre une secte sataniste, un jeune milliardaire psychopathe et un personnage dont l'amnésie n'est pas qu'une facilité scénaristique.
Les développeurs maîtrisent vraiment leur sujet: la mise en scène entre bd et cinéma est très réussie, le rythme est soutenu (les "longs" déplacements sont abrégés en "téléportation" près de l'objet visé), les énigmes ne sont pas tordues (même pour un novice comme moi y'a rien de bloquant avec le système d'indice) et l'histoire m'a intéressé jusqu'au bout. On est plus proches du Dan Brown que du Lovecraft mais certaines situations sont assez sombres, les thèmes de la torture, de la douleur ou de la mort étant omniprésents. La fin est cependant assez abrupte, laissant de nombreuses questions en suspens. Le héros manque aussi de personnalité mais c'est sans doute raccord avec sa mémoire défaillante.

Il est assez facile et très court (4 heures) mais j'ai assez peu de temps de jeu ces temps-ci et c'est donc un point positif pour moi. Je n'avais pas joué à ce type de jeu depuis longtemps mais je vais sans doute voir ce qu'il me reste dans ce genre dans mon backlog, ça me convient assez bien en ce moment.

----------


## Zerger

Silent Hill >>>>> Resident Evil

----------


## akaraziel

> J'essayerais bien de contre-argumenter sur RE5 mais la vérité c'est que, comme tout le monde, j'ai tout oublié de cet épisode fadasse et inutile


Je dis ça parce que Sylvine était un grand fan du jeu (ou le meilleur troll de l'univers  ::trollface::  ).
Perso, j'ai bien aimé le 5, surtout en coop en fait ; et détesté le 6 (enfin, tout sauf la campagne de Leon) que je trouve être l'épisode de trop, tant au niveau scénario que dans ses mécaniques de jeu. Pour tout dire, je pense même que Evil Within est un meilleur RE que tout ce qui s'est fait entre le 4 et le 7 (avec une reserve sur Revelation 2, pas encore fait).
C'est bien qu'ils aient revu leur formule avec le 7, même si je n'y ai pas encore joué.








> Silent Hill >>>>> Resident Evil


Faudra que j'essaie de m'y mettre un jour. Mais j'ai peur que les premiers aient trop mal vieilli.

----------


## Kaelis

Resident Evil 5 est un super jeu en coop, il est fait pour ça.

----------


## FrousT

> Silent Hill >>>>> Resident Evil


Saloperie d'Hipster !!

----------


## Zerger

Pourquoi Hipster??

Mais ouais Team#SilentHill dans mon coeur

----------


## FrousT

> Pourquoi Hipster??
> 
> Mais ouais Team#SilentHill dans mon coeur


Attitude anticonformiste ton compte est bon !

----------


## Dicsaw

> Faudra que j'essaie de m'y mettre un jour. Mais j'ai peur que les premiers aient trop mal vieilli.


Niveau jeu pur ça vaut pas grand chose face aux RE (comme tous les survival horror pratiquement, j'adore le genre mais faut le reconnaitre). Par contre c'est unique sur d'autres plans. C'est des trucs qu'on reverra plus de sitôt. 

Et RE5 écrase le 6.  :tired:  La preuve: on peut pas se déplacer en visant.  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

> Faudra que j'essaie de m'y mettre un jour. Mais j'ai peur que les premiers aient trop mal vieilli.


Le premier va piquer les yeux ouais, mais la nostalgie fait que je pourrais le relancer sans problème  ::wub::  Le brouillard, l'école primaire, les rues de Silent Hill  ::wub:: 
Le 2 est ultra-culte et doit avoir super bien vieilli je pense
Le 3 est le plus flippant de tous, du moins le plus stressant.
Le 4 est mon préféré, l'ambiance, l'histoire, j'ai adoré !

Mais ca reste un délire vraiment différent des vieux RE, y'a pas de jumps scare, beaucoup moins d'actions, les SH jouent surtout sur une ambiance lourde et "malaisante". Perso, je suis un gros fan de ce genre d'ambiance. Je m'écoute très souvent au boulot les OST qui sont excellentes!

----------


## alucard le mordant

J'ai appris il y a peu que l'impossibilité de tirer en marchant dans _Resident Evil_ n'était pas dans les intentions initiales des game-designers mais qu'ils se sont rendu compte que cela ne fonctionnait pas avec les tank-controls.
_RE6_ est plein d'audace et de dinosaures zombies. _RE5_ n'a pas un seul moment mémorable.

Sinon un truc vraiment chouette dans le gameplay des _Silent Hill_ ce sont ses énigmes et son exploration (avec notamment la carte très bien faite qui ajoute peu à peu les obstacles rencontrés). Mais les deux séries sont finalement assez peu comparables dans les sensations qu'elles offrent.

----------


## Momock

> Le premier va piquer les yeux ouais, mais la nostalgie fait que je pourrais le relancer sans problème Le brouillard, l'école primaire, les rues de Silent Hill
> Le 2 est ultra-culte et doit avoir super bien vieilli je pense
> Le 3 est le plus flippant de tous, du moins le plus stressant.
> Le 4 est mon préféré, l'ambiance, l'histoire, j'ai adoré !


Le 2 a un gros problème (du moins dans sa version PS2 d'origine): les devs ont eût l'idée de génie de te faire appuyer plus fort sur X pour mettre un coup chargé (plutôt que de maintenir X comme dans les autres), ce qui transforme le jeu en purge. Le 4 est bien mais aurait dû s'appeller autrement que "Silent Hill" je pense (et il souffre du même problème que DMC4, avec sa seconde moitié recyclée). Les fantômes sont plus lourdingues qu'ils ne font peur ou mettent mal à l'aise, c'est un échec à ce niveau je trouve. Le premier ne pique pas les yeux (en tout cas sur émulateur) est n'est pas moins jouable que le 2, il a bien vieilli. Le 3 est visuellement magnifique encore aujourd'hui, et est bien le plus flippant du lot (de tous les JVs du monde en fait).

----------


## Zerger

Pourquoi tu dis que le 4 aurait du s'appeler autrement?
Le jeu se passe en partie dans Silent Hill, et reprend l'histoire de Walter Sullivan, dont on trouve quelque mentions dans la prison de SH 2 il me semble. Et le gameplay reste fidèle à la série. Son gros défaut est effectivement le recyclage de la seconde partie, mais j'ai trouvé les fantomes qui te collent au cul bien stressants (en plus, tu n'as pas assez de reliques pour tous les neutraliser, et certains passent à travers les murs)

Le seul point noir de cette série, ce sont les deux films qui sont un désastre

----------


## Dicsaw

Il doit dire ça à cause de l'emballage moins maitrisé que les autres épisodes, et c'est vrai. Mais ça reste le dernier vrai épisode intéressant avec le thème du voyeurisme et les interactions disponibles (

Spoiler Alert! 


épier les voisins qui vivent dans le bâtiment en face  ::w00t:: 

). J'ai cru comprendre qu'il a pas été fait dans les meilleurs conditions de travail non plus.





> Le seul point noir de cette série, ce sont les deux films qui sont un désastre


Le deux c'est de la merde mercantile, le premier vaut largement le coup d’œil. Après depuis que la série est passée entre les mains d'une équipe américaine c'est devenu n'importe quoi (Shattered Memories à part, et ptet Downpour qui a bonne réput), les suites spirituelles c'est les trois Siren.

----------


## Zerger

Le premier est sympa tant qu'il suit le jeu j'ai trouvé. Vers la moitié, ca commence à partir méchamment en couille, avec la société underground et les séquences gores (le bucher  ::o: )

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai fait le 1 avec un émulateur et c'était quand même bof (point de vue visuel). J'avais bien aimé le 2 et le 3.

Par contre, dans le 4, j'ai jamais su dépasser le premier monstre (un léopard ?).

----------


## akaraziel

> Le premier va piquer les yeux ouais, mais la nostalgie fait que je pourrais le relancer sans problème  Le brouillard, l'école primaire, les rues de Silent Hill 
> Le 2 est ultra-culte et doit avoir super bien vieilli je pense
> Le 3 est le plus flippant de tous, du moins le plus stressant.
> Le 4 est mon préféré, l'ambiance, l'histoire, j'ai adoré !
> 
> Mais ca reste un délire vraiment différent des vieux RE, y'a pas de  jumps scare, beaucoup moins d'actions, les SH jouent surtout sur une  ambiance lourde et "malaisante". Perso, je suis un gros fan de ce genre  d'ambiance. Je m'écoute très souvent au boulot les OST qui sont  excellentes!


Je pensais justement commencer par le deuxième, et étant moi aussi fan de ce genre d'ambiance, c'est ce qui m'attire en premier lieu vers cette série.  ::): 






> Le seul point noir de cette série, ce sont les deux films qui sont un désastre


Le premier est, au contraire, reconnu comme étant un bon film, une des rares adaptations de JV réussies. Après je peux pas comparer avec les jeux évidemment, mais c'est ce que j'en ai lu à droite/à gauche. Perso j'aime bien le premier (mais je reconnais que sa deuxième partie est moins interessante), et pas encore vu le second.

----------


## Hyeud

> Je pensais justement commencer par le deuxième, et étant moi aussi fan de ce genre d'ambiance, c'est ce qui m'attire en premier lieu vers cette série. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le premier est, au contraire, reconnu comme étant un bon film, une des rares adaptations de JV réussies. Après je peux pas comparer avec les jeux évidemment, mais c'est ce que j'en ai lu à droite/à gauche. Perso j'aime bien le premier (mais je reconnais que sa deuxième partie est moins interessante), et pas encore vu le second.


Le 1er est vraiment excellent par son ambiance et la surprise, ça serait dommage de ne pas le faire. Et entièrement d'accord avec toi pour le 1er flim de SH, vraiment potable quand on compare aux autres flims tirés de JV.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais autant les faire dans l'ordre si tu as le temps. Surtout si tu as vu le film, il est très inspiré du premier, ca sera marrant de faire le raprochement

----------


## akaraziel

> Le 1er est vraiment excellent par son ambiance et la surprise, ça serait dommage de ne pas le faire.


Je le ferai après.  :;): 
J'aurai peur d'être déçu par le premier à cause de défauts liés à son époque (surtout en terme de gameplay : rigidité, ergonomie, game design. L'aspect technique n'est pas un problème). Donc je préfère commencer par le deuxième.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Par contre, dans le 4, j'ai jamais su dépasser le premier monstre (un léopard ?).


Les premiers monstres sont des chiens zombies avec la gueule eclatée en fleur dans le metro. Ils sont 3-4 de mémoire mais rien de méchant au point d'etre bloqué

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je le ferai après. 
> J'aurai peur d'être déçu par le premier à cause de défauts liés à son époque (surtout en terme de gameplay : rigidité, ergonomie, game design. L'aspect technique n'est pas un problème). Donc je préfère commencer par le deuxième.


La seule limite technique du 1, c'etait la distance d'affichage, d'où le fameux brouillard qui était devenu un élément à part entiere du jeu. Pour le reste, il est béton, vraiment. Le jeu démarre très fort et reste constant, un régal !
Après, l'ordre importe peu, il y a juste SH3 qui est la suite de SH1, les autres racontent une histoire à part

----------


## akaraziel

Ca tombe bien, je pensais les faire des cet ordre : 2>1>3>4

----------


## Momock

> Le 1er est vraiment excellent par son ambiance et la surprise, ça serait dommage de ne pas le faire. Et entièrement d'accord avec toi pour le 1er flim de SH, vraiment potable *quand on compare aux autres flims tirés de JV*.


J'ai pas vu le film et ça ne me donne pas envie.  ::P:

----------


## Yves Signal

Je vais vous faire un confidence : je n'ai joué qu'au premier, à l'épisode psp et à l'épisode "psychanalytique" sur Wii.
Pour le premier j'étais vraiment petit et ça m'a profondément traumatisé.

Du coup il faut vraiment que je rattrape les quatre opus majeurs.
Faut que je choppe une PS2 je crois  ::sad::

----------


## parpaingue

Le premier a pas trop mal vieilli en fait, c'est du moche PS1 mais les contrôles étaient vraiment au point pour l'époque, je l'ai refait sur PSP il y a une paire d'années sans souffrir. C'est un peu raide mais on ne lutte pas avec la manette.
SH4 le gâchis intégral de sa seconde moitié super pénible...dommage l'ambiance y est top.

Par contre entre le bof bof Origins, les daubes Homecoming et Downpurge, dire que y a rien de raté dans la série c'est légèrement abuser je pense  ::):

----------


## Dicsaw

> c'est du moche PS1 mais les contrôles étaient vraiment au point pour l'époque


Ben c'est les mêmes que pour les autres épisodes, la rigidité du machin et les combats qui servent à rien ça a toujours été un problème.

Graphiquement la patte ps1 marche bien avec l'ambiance je trouve, ça a un charme particulier.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Les premiers monstres sont des chiens zombies avec la gueule eclatée en fleur dans le metro. Ils sont 3-4 de mémoire mais rien de méchant au point d'etre bloqué


Ben moi, je me faisais démonter  ::(:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> J'ai du joué 5 minutes au 1, il y a 20 ans, et la rigidité du gameplay a eu vite raison de ma patience. Je ne savais même pas qu'ils avaient fait un épisode 0.
> 
> Est-ce que les versions HD valent le coup pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais joué au jeu ?


Les remaster HD valent le coup. Par contre, la maniabilité dans RE HD Remaster est toujours pas mal rigide. Dirige toi plutôt vers le RE 0 qui est un peu plus souple.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et pourtant c'est facilement moins palpitant que la trilogie originale.
> Le scénario et son méchant sont franchement nuls et les interactions entre les 2 personnages qui étaient pourtant bien mises en avant à l'époque plutôt nulles.
> 
> On ne mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes, le premier est un chef d'oeuvre.


Le premier est un excellent jeu mais j'ai préféré 0 parce que le backtraking est moins violent et que c'est quand même vachement moins rigide. Par contre le scénario du premier est moins turbo débile et l'ambiance est excellente.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le zero a une maniabilité atroce (bien pire que le 1), notamment à cause de l'inventaire. C'est d'ailleurs paradoxale car malgré ça je l'ai trouvé très bon.
> Si t'arrive a faire l'impasse sur la rigidité oui, autrement c'est pas la peine d'y toucher.


C'est marrant, j'ai trouvé la maniabilité moins relou dans 0, plus fluide.

Par contre la gestion de l'inventaire le 0 est hardcore, tu as pu les coffres pour ranger, les places sont limités et faut vraiment avoir le bon feeling pour savoir quoi prendre à quel moment.


Le mieux reste d'attendre le remaster du Magnum Opus de la série  ::wub::

----------


## Nono

Je viens de voir une séquence de gameplay du 1 sur Playstation. Je suis traumatisé. Ces plans fixes en 3D qui changent tous les deux mètres. Ces personnages qui se déplacent en crabe en glissant contre les murs. Ça va pas être possible.

----------


## Zodex

> Je viens de voir une séquence de gameplay du 1 sur Playstation. Je suis traumatisé. Ces plans fixes en 3D qui changent tous les deux mètres. Ces personnages qui se déplacent en crabe en glissant contre les murs. Ça va pas être possible.


Pire : le pélo des forces d'élite qui n'arrive pas à tirer en marchant...
Comme dans X-perts sur Megadrive !  :haha:

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini *Pillar of Eternity 2* ! En 75 heures, j'ai a peu près tout fait de fond en comble.

C'était bien, mais effectivement assez classique. Par contre j'ai beaucoup aimé pouvoir gérer les scripts de l'IA, et j'y ai passé un certain (environ 5h je pense).

C'était tellement optimisé jusqu’à l'os qu'en mode hard, j'ai du aller voir sur le net pour savoir si le dernier boss... était bien le dernier boss tellement je suis passé dessus.

Bref  c'était chouette !

----------


## Zerger

Bon j'ai buter le *Mothergunship*, j'espere que le jeu va vraiment décoller à partir de maintenant (je commence à voir des modules sympas genre dédoubler les projectiles) car pour l'instant je reste sur ma fin  :tired: 
Le jeu est bourré de potentiels mais n'ose pas franchir le pas: les ennemis sont trop peu variés, le systeme de craft est totalement bridé par un nombre de modules ridicules qu'on peut embarquer au debut d'une mission, les grandes salles épiques remplies de pièges et de tramplins sont trop rares, un petit boss à chaque fin de mission aurait été le bienvenue.

Bref, je me tâte à mettre le jeu en pause en attendant un gros patch sur lequel les devs semblent travailler

----------


## schouffy

*Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice*
C'était magnifique et le côté psychose est original, mais c'était ennuyeux et parfois pénible.
L'histoire est très basique mais exagérément cryptique pour compenser (je comprends très bien pourquoi), noyée dans un charabia nordique osef (dont je ne vois toujours pas à quel moment ça a le moindre rapport avec l'histoire qui nous intéresse).
Niveau gameplay c'est répétitif et creux.
En fait ça aurait dû durer 2h max.
Je vais regarder le documentaire, car l'idée du jeu m'intéresse toujours, mais son exécution m'a vraiment déçu.

----------


## KiwiX

*Fallout 4*

Quasi 70h donc je serai pas crédible à dire que le jeu est mauvais  ::trollface:: . Les combats sont cools, y a masse de contenu et de zones à découvrir mais on ne s'attache pas aux personnages, on se moque de l'histoire en général et les quêtes sont ultra bidons.

Malgré tout, _pimper_ ses armes et faire un max de dégâts, ça fait plaisir et y a la partie construction en bonus qui peut occuper très longtemps. J'y retournerai sans doute quand le season pass sera au bon prix (pas plus de 10€) et lui coller une chiée de mods en tout genre. Un gros morçeau en moins, plus qu'à travailler The Witcher 3 au corps  ::happy2:: .

----------


## Yves Signal

> *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice*
> C'était magnifique et le côté psychose est original, mais c'était ennuyeux et parfois pénible.
> L'histoire est très basique mais exagérément cryptique pour compenser (je comprends très bien pourquoi), noyée dans un charabia nordique osef (dont je ne vois toujours pas à quel moment ça a le moindre rapport avec l'histoire qui nous intéresse).
> Niveau gameplay c'est répétitif et creux.
> En fait ça aurait dû durer 2h max.
> Je vais regarder le documentaire, car l'idée du jeu m'intéresse toujours, mais son exécution m'a vraiment déçu.


Regarde le docu, c'est quasi obligatoire.
Mais ce n'est pas un "jeu" amusant, c'est pas du tout le parti pris.
Le gameplay est d’ailleurs basique et très répétitif, c'est plus un outil d'immersion psychologique.

----------


## schouffy

Puisqu'on parle de parti pris, je suis pas sûr d'approuver celui choisi.
J'ai eu le sentiment d'être spectateur plutôt qu'acteur de la schizophrénie de Senua, et si les quelques mécaniques ludiques sont pauvres, je me demande encore pourquoi faire un jeu vidéo de combat et de puzzle, plutôt qu'autre chose. Genre pas un jeu vidéo.

----------


## FrousT

Pour toucher un public qui regarde pas de docu ?

----------


## Yves Signal

Hellblade je le vois plutôt comme un jeu dont on est la victime.
Clairement on subit de plein fouet les symptômes de la pathologie de Senua.

Après avoir fini le jeu, j'avais rédigé une brève sur SC :



> Il y a des expériences qui ne peuvent être jugées seulement sous l'angle ludique. En tout cas, il me semble que certaines initiatives, particulièrement brillantes, ne peuvent y être réduites.
> 
> Pour reprendre une formule simple mais efficace : Hellblade dépasse la somme de ses parties. Il n'est pas le jeu d'aventure de la décennie, il n'a pas les mécaniques de combats les plus passionnantes, ni même les énigmes les plus ludiques. J'irai même plus loin en décrétant qu'Hellblade n'est même pas fun. Le voyage de Senua aux confins du Hellheim est une véritable épreuve, tant pour le personnage que pour le joueur, malmené par un jeu qui ne prend jamais de gant. Hellblade est un serious game rugueux, sans concession, qui n'a pas pour but de divertir, ni d'offrir une dose de plaisir à son joueur. Hellblade utilise avec une intelligence rare le plein potentiel du medium pour offrir aux curieux une plongée sensorielle dans la peau d'un individu psychotique en prises avec ses démons intérieurs et ses trop nombreuses blessures. Chaque choix de gamedesign revêt un sens, s'inscrivant avec cohérence dans cette démarche à la puissance évocatrice folle.
> 
> Porté par une démarche à la fois artistique et quasi-scientifique, Ninja Theory délivre une expérience marquante d'une justesse clinique, souvent dérangeante pour le joueur sain. Cette entreprise unique et lourdement documentée cristallise le potentiel d'un art qui a encore de belles choses à nous offrir.


https://www.senscritique.com/jeuvide...ique/136052781 (pour un semblant de mise en forme)

----------


## schouffy

Pardonne mon indiscrétion mais tu t'y connais beaucoup en psychoses et schizophrénies pour juger que c'est "d'une justesse clinique" ?

Silent Hill aussi c'est des gens qui craquent dans leur tête et c'est aussi super bien fait, mais au moins c'est la plupart du temps sympa à jouer :x

----------


## Yves Signal

> Pardonne mon indiscrétion mais tu t'y connais beaucoup en psychoses et schizophrénies pour juger que c'est "d'une justesse clinique" ?


Non pas personnellement bien que je me sois documenté après avoir terminé le jeu.
Encore une fois, je t'invite à regarder le docu, le processus créatif est vraiment unique.

----------


## Ruadir

> je me demande encore pourquoi faire un jeu vidéo de combat et de puzzle, plutôt qu'autre chose. Genre pas un jeu vidéo.


Au pif, parce qu'ils sont développeurs de jeux vidéo et qu'il s'agit de leur bébé et de leur proposition ? 
Ils font ce qu'il veulent, non ? 

Par ailleurs, le jeu vidéo offre un expérience différente d'un film, d'un livre ou d'un documentaire. Même si les mécaniques te semblent "pauvres".
La notion d'implication et d'immersion est vraiment différente sur un jv que sur un autre média...enfin pour un certain nombre de personnes du moins.

----------


## schouffy

Bha je sais pas, j'ai pas mal lu sur ce jeu "c'est pénible et répétitif mais c'est fait exprès", ça me fait me dire que si la seule façon d'en faire un jeu c'était de faire quelque chose de pénible, autant ne pas en faire un jeu et en faire quelque chose qui permettait de véhiculer la même chose mais sans être pénible.
Je suis pas en train de dire ce qu'ils doivent faire je donne juste mon avis personnel sur ce qu'ils ont produit.
En tout cas c'est trop artistique et pas assez ludique pour moi.

----------


## Ruadir

> Bha je sais pas, j'ai pas mal lu sur ce jeu "c'est pénible et répétitif mais c'est fait exprès", ça me fait me dire que si la seule façon d'en faire un jeu c'était de faire quelque chose de pénible, autant ne pas en faire un jeu et en faire quelque chose qui permettait de véhiculer la même chose mais sans être pénible.


Pour moi c'est "pénible" dans le sens "exténuant" "usant", c'est un élément plutôt positif qui correspond à l'aventure et au propos de l'oeuvre. 
Je n'ai pas d'idées pour en faire une comparaison correcte mais c'est un peu comme un Apocalypse Now : le rythme est étrange, je ne suis pas forcément à l'aise et j'en sors usé, fatigué mais avec un sentiment étrange d'avoir vécu quelque chose d'unique. 
Après en soi je n'ai jamais trouvé ça "chiant" ou "répétitif" en vrai.

C'est une question de réceptivité j'imagine.  ::P:  




> Je suis pas en train de dire ce qu'ils doivent faire je donne juste mon avis personnel sur ce qu'ils ont produit.


Pardon, j'ai mal interprété.  ::unsure::

----------


## schouffy

Oui c'est de toute façon un jeu très personnel dont la réception dépendra fortement de celui qui y joue.
J'ai quand même l'impression d'une opportunité ratée pour rendre le joueur plus acteur de la schizophrénie plutôt que spectateur. Mais bon c'est très complexe comme sujet, je verrais pas du tout par où commencer.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Bha je sais pas, j'ai pas mal lu sur ce jeu "c'est pénible et répétitif mais c'est fait exprès", ça me fait me dire que si la seule façon d'en faire un jeu c'était de faire quelque chose de pénible, autant ne pas en faire un jeu et en faire quelque chose qui permettait de véhiculer la même chose mais sans être pénible.


Je suis d'accord, et je ne peux pas m’empêcher de voir ça comme une excuse : - Dites, il est chiant et répétitif votre jeu... - Ah oui, mais c'est fait exprès, c'est la base de notre démarche artistique.
J'arrive pas à trouver ça crédible.

----------


## DeadFish

Dans le cas de Hellblade, je sais pas, mais dans l'absolu, ça se tient. Ce qu'il faut voir, c'est si les moyens sont raccords avec les intentions et le média, pas tellement de chercher l'agréable. La plupart des « survival horror », par exemple, limitent intentionnellement les mouvements entre autre pour créer de la tension. Au cinéma, un film comme Irréversible est formellement génial mais il faut s'accrocher pour pas vomir. Ou même Vidocq dans une moindre mesure. Ou encore la musique atonale, comme chez Schönberg ou Webern, qui ne sonne pas jolie mais donne une impression d'étrangeté et de malaise et qui est souvent utilisée dans le cinéma ou le jeuv d'horreur.

----------


## Blackogg

> Je suis d'accord, et je ne peux pas m’empêcher de voir ça comme une excuse : - Dites, il est chiant et répétitif votre jeu... - Ah oui, mais c'est fait exprès, c'est la base de notre démarche artistique.
> J'arrive pas à trouver ça crédible.


Ben leur docu m'a vraiment donné l'impression que le style de jeu s'est créé au fur et à mesure de leur découverte des effets de la psychose. Genre au début ils étaient partis sur du BTA chez les dieux nordiques because why not, et à partir du moment où ils se sont dit qu'ils voulaient pas faire n'importe quoi avec une maladie, ça a petit à petit augmenté la narration, diminué l'action et rajouté de plus en plus d'effets visuels/sonores.
Mais je peux me planter royalement et le jeu narratif était leur objectif depuis le début.

----------


## Supergounou

Leur objectif de base était de développer un jeu traitant des psychoses, et à ce niveau c'est vraiment réussi.

Ils ont eu d'excellentes idées pour ça, mais les ont usées _ad nauseam_, ils n'ont pas cherché plus loin malheureusement et du coup on se retrouve devant un jeu qui est super répétitif: on répète sans cesse les mêmes énigmes, les mêmes combats, niveau gameplay pur c'est très ennuyant.

Pour moi, Hellblade c'est une semi-réussite: d'un côté c'est un bon jeu, parce que l'objectif de base est respecté, et que c'est très rafraichissant de jouer à quelque chose qui traite de manière subtil de la schizophrénie et de la psychose (sujets qui me tiennent à cœur qui plus est). D'un autre, ben on se fait quand même bien chier...

----------


## Ymnargue

J'ai terminé* VVVVVV*.

Pour être honnête, j'ai moyennement aimé.
Le jeu est assez amusant, pour ce qui est de l'écriture et du monde parcouru. Il a de très chouettes idées de gameplay, très simples idées. La musique est sympa. Les bruitages également. Sa petite patte pixelisée est franchement mignonne.

Mais alors, non, définitevement, ces jeux ne sont pas mes amis. Les jeux plateforme précision, c'est une purge pour moi. J'ai un sentiment de frustration immense à chaque fois que je coince (et je coince souvent). Bon, j'en ai très très peu fait des jeux comme cela. Peut-être que ça vient avec le temps. Déjà, je dois admettre que je ressens une certaine fierté lorsque je débloque une situation. Et une encore plus grande à pouvoir poster ce message.

J'ai fini VVVVVV. Et par une telle chaleur, c'est un exploit encore plus intense.

----------


## schouffy

> c'est très rafraichissant de jouer à quelque chose qui traite de manière subtil de la schizophrénie et de la psychose (sujets qui me tiennent à cœur qui plus est). D'un autre, ben on se fait quand même bien chier...


Juste pour dire que je suis d'accord que c'est important d'aborder ce genre de thèmes dans les JV, mais je n'ai vraiment rien trouvé de subtil à Hellblade. Les hallucinations, les voix, la paranoïa, tout ça t'est enfoncé au fond de la gorge du début à la fin du jeu.

----------


## Clear_strelok

J'imagine qu'il voulait plutôt dire que le traitement est respectueux, ce qui est une louange que je vois beaucoup revenir à propos de ce jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

> Juste pour dire que je suis d'accord que c'est important d'aborder ce genre de thèmes dans les JV, mais je n'ai vraiment rien trouvé de subtil à Hellblade. Les hallucinations, les voix, la paranoïa, tout ça t'est enfoncé au fond de la gorge du début à la fin du jeu.


Pas subtil dans l'approche, subtil dans le traitement. Tu sens que les mecs se sont vraiment intéressés à la pathologie et ont tenté au mieux de l'intégrer dans le média.

Perso, Hellblade qui se finit en 2h, j'aurai presque crié au génie. Mais comme tu le dis, les mécaniques sont tellement sur-exploitées que je suis rapidement arrivé à saturation.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'imagine qu'il voulait plutôt dire que le traitement est respectueux, ce qui est une louange que je vois beaucoup revenir à propos de ce jeu.


Oui voilà (grillé!)

----------


## Momock

> J'imagine qu'il voulait plutôt dire que le traitement est respectueux, ce qui est une louange que je vois beaucoup revenir à propos de ce jeu.


Mais ce n'aurait pas été mieux pour le jeu qu'il ne soit pas respectueux mais fun finalement?

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais ce n'aurait pas été mieux pour le jeu qu'il ne soit pas respectueux mais fun finalement?


Là, ça rejoint ce que dit Deadfish juste au dessus http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11853493, l'éternel débat _JV=art?_.
On peut trouver des films, des livres, des peintures ou des poèmes, qui vont traiter de sujets sensibles, au risque de perdre de leur intérêt "ludique". Sont-ils mauvais pour autant? Je suis pas sûr. On peut les trouver chiants, désagréables, malsains, ou je ne sais quoi encore, mais ça reste des œuvres intéressantes qui méritent d'être reconnues en tant que telles.

----------


## Blackogg

> Mais ce n'aurait pas été mieux pour le jeu qu'il ne soit pas respectueux mais fun finalement?


Le mieux ça aurait été qu'il soit les 2 en permanence (parce que du plaisir ludique j'en ai eu, pas souvent mais j'en ai eu).

Mais là où je respecte Ninja Theory (et où leur démarche de "indie mais avec un moteur graphique du XXIe siècle" était super intéressante, mais bon maintenant y'a Microsoft qui va leur demander un concurrent à God of War) c'est justement pour le fait qu'ils ont pu aller à fond sur leurs idées dans ce projet sans se restreindre. Donc ouais, ça donne des passages intéressants à analyser mais chiant à jouer, mais au moins ils l'ont fait.

(je vous laisse enchainer sur le débat, "l'art doit-il être plaisant/le jeu doit-il être amusant, saupoudré de "s'amuser est-il incompatible avec s'interroger)

----------


## MrGr33N

> J'imagine qu'il voulait plutôt dire que le traitement est respectueux, ce qui est une louange que je vois beaucoup revenir à propos de ce jeu.


En tout cas, l'approche fait que le résultat est crédible.

Je l'ai offert à une de mes meilleures amies, qui souffre de certains troubles psychotiques, et c'est l'un des premiers trucs qu'elle m'a dit après y avoir joué : 




> En fait je suis très curieuse de savoir comment ils ont réussi à reproduire ce qui se passe dans la tête des psychotiques.
> Parce que, quand tu vas jouer à ce jeu, tu vas comprendre ce qui se passe dans ma tête quand je suis en crise.
> Chez moi ça donne un drôle d'effet miroir, mais ça passe très bien au final.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais ce n'aurait pas été mieux pour le jeu qu'il ne soit pas respectueux mais fun finalement?


Je doute que tu puisses réussir à accoler le terme "fun" à un jeu qui traite de maladies psychiatriques de manière "sérieuse", quelque soit l'effort.
D'autant que ça aurait peut être tendance à occulter le message des dévs en le transformant en bta ou action/aventure "classique".
J'ai vu citer SIlent Hill 2 comme exemple de jeu gameplaytruc, sauf que SH2 c'est encore plus naze niveau baston qu'Hellblade* (à part pour les boss peut être), et comme ce dernier c'est l'ambiance/l'histoire et le visuel fort qui portent le titre.


*dont les bastons ne sont pas forcément nazes, d'ailleurs ; par contre oui c'est répétitif.

----------


## Zerger

Tiens, ca me fait pensé à cette vidéo que j'avais bien aimé. Bon par contre, ca fait très amateur au début (on se croirait sur un test de Nolife  ::trollface:: ) et ca spoil sévère SH2:

----------


## schouffy

Bon, j'ai regardé le docu et c'était très intéressant.
ça ne change pas mon avis sur le jeu, mais j'ai maintenant plus de sympathie pour lui ou pour Ninja Theory car la démarche semble sincère, sérieuse et respectueuse (comme vous étiez plusieurs à le souligner).
Bref, en tout cas un jeu important car il va sans doute inspirer d'autres studios à s'intéresser à ce genre de thématiques, en faisant (soyons fous) un bon jeu cette fois-ci.

----------


## Lambda19919

J'ai profité des soldes dans l'e-shop nintendo et j'ai mis quelques euros dans *Hexologic*.

C'est un puzzle-game basé sur des chiffres où il faut remplir chaque hexagone disponible avec 1, 2 ou 3 points pour atteindre les sommes demandées par le niveau. Quelques mécaniques s'ajoutent au fur et à mesure pour ajouter un peu de complexité.
Le jeu se compare à du sudoku, je suis pas vraiment d'accord vu qu'ici, contrairement à du sudoku il faut savoir compter. ::ninja:: 
Après le jeu reste assez simple, et les rares fois où on ne trouve pas la solution rapidement, il y a toujours l'option d'utiliser la force brute  pour passer le niveau.

L'aspects visuel du jeu est très propre et l'ambiance sonore est relaxante. 

Il y a 60 niveau + 12 niveaux bonus, J'ai fait le tour en 1.5-2h.

Si vous aimez les puzzles de ce style là et que vous avez quelques euros qui traînent, c'est un bon choix.  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

> J'ai profité des soldes dans l'e-shop nintendo et j'ai mis quelques euros dans *Hexologic*.


Hop, je viens de le finir également, ça faisait un petit bout de temps que je cherchais quelque chose dans le même genre qu'*Hexcells*, et je suis un peu déçu.

Le jeu est plutôt court (un peu moins d'une heure et demie sans être très concentré), mais le prix est à l'avenant (1,37€ chez GMG).
Les graphismes sont clairs et propres, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le plus important dans ce type de jeu.
Le fait qu'on ne puisse pas régler le volume sonore du tout et qu'il est très fort de base est plutôt chiant (coupé sous Windows du coup).
Mais la difficulté est le plus gros point noir pour moi. 90% des niveaux se terminent en moins de 45 secondes, et dans les 3-4 qui demanderont plusieurs minutes de réflexion, la difficulté est artificielle, on se retrouve vite bloqué avec une petite grille où toutes les sommes sont des gros numéros et pour s'en sortir il faut supposer la valeur de 7-8 hexagones avant de savoir si la solution choisie est viable, il faut donc avoir une bonne mémoire... Ou alors on brute force comme tu dis. Je pense que les développeurs ne se sont pas assez creusés la tête sur la conception de leurs niveaux, une fois le générateur de niveaux créé le plus gros du boulot était fait...

Dommage, avec des grilles plus grandes, on aurait pu avoir quelque chose d'un peu plus intéressant, à la manière d'*Hexcells*, où on avance par petites déductions, où on bloque parce qu'on est passé à côté de l'une d'entre elles, etc. Là, même si ça m'a fait passé l'heure, je ne le recommanderai pas nécessairement.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Mother Russia Bleeds...et posté mon compte-rendu dans le topic idoine  :;):

----------


## dieuvomi

> J'ai fini VVVVVV. Et par une telle chaleur, c'est un exploit encore plus intense.


Du même auteur mais dans un autre genre, tu peux maintenant t'attaquer à *Super Hexagon*.  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

*The Red Strings Club*

Offert via twitch prime, fini en quelques heures, c'est "sympa sans plus".
L'ost est cool, le pixel art assez bien fait et il y a une bonne ambiance générale mais l'intrigue est assez lambda et les personnages relativement mal écrit.
Le scénario "à la walking dead" (ceux qui ont fait les 2 titres comprendront) m'a laissé un peu en froid, je m'attendais clairement à mieux.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini 2 jeu ce Week-end,

Alors *Ghost of a Tale*,

Que j'ai trouvé très chouette, un "beau" jeu, très bien écrit, l'impression d’évoluer dans un conte très présente avec une patte graphique au top, et un gameplay un peu plus en retrait. On retrouve également un level design très intelligent qui ne peux que faire penser à Dark Soul premier du nom tant la chose est organique et ramassé sur elle-même. Bref, pour moi ça vaut le coup.

Ensuite et la c'est plus étrange, *Pyre*, 

Qui est... un Visual novel croisé d'un jeu de basket le tout enroulé par une forte couche de mystique et une écriture au poil également ? Une direction artistique hallucinée et des choix à faire pouvant aboutir à un tas de combinaison sur la fin ?

Bref, c'est Pyre, c'est bien, mais c'est clairement pas pour tout le monde.

----------


## BlueTemplar

J'ai fini samedi *Torment : Tides of Numenara*, J'ai vraiment bien aimé l'histoire du jeu mais par contre que de blabla, chaque personnage rajoute une couche d'explication sur l'univers du jeu, raconte sa vie en détail à n'importe qui (là le joueur) des fois c'était interminable, c'est bien dans un bouquin, dans un jeu j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait parfois un manque d'interaction qui me rendais passif devant l'écran pendant un trop long moment. Sinon j'ai aimé pouvoir esquiver pratiquement tous les combats (crises) avec de la parlote (j'avais spécialisé mon perso en fonction) et les quelques combats obligatoires même s'il n'était pas passionnant n'était pas pour autant désagréable. 

Par contre même s'il y a un léger twist sur la fin (que j'avais pas vu venir 

Spoiler Alert! 


en fait le dieu changeant est mort

) le fait qu'on puisse sauvegarder juste avant m'a permit de tester les autres fins sans problème. Du coup je me suis demandé l’intérêt de ses flux tout au long du jeu ... Une fois finit vraiment donc aucune raison d'y rejouer. 

En résumé, univers sympa qui change par rapport à d'habitude, histoire sympa aussi, par contre niveau jeu en lui même ... ça aurait pu être mieux.

----------


## Flad

En ce moment j'impose une diète à mon backlog et pour que ça agisse vite, je commence par le HoG qui le hantent. C'est généralement des jeux rapides à faire.
Je viens pas trop en parler par ici parce que je pense que c'est pas un genre qui attire les foules canardiennes. Mais quand bien même il faut que je vous prévienne.
J'ai donc terminé ce week-end "*Dracula's Legacy*" et il est à chier.
Voilà c'est tout. J'ai jamais autant expédié l'histoire d'un HoG qu'avec celui là, j'ai du sauté les 3/4 des cinématiques tant ça m'emmerdait.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Submerged*. Pas de challenge ici, mais simplement de l'exploration d'une ville enfouie sous les eaux. Il faut escalader 10 bâtiments pour trouver des ressources pour soigner son frères. Au fur et à mesure l'histoire du personnage principal et de son frère est expliquée sous forme d'images. Il est possible d'en apprendre plus sur l'histoire de la ville en trouvant des objets disséminés sur la carte.

Je recommande, mais par courtes sessions pour éviter que l'ennui ne s'installe (peu de variété dans le gameplay).

----------


## banditbandit

*Fallout 3*


En tant que grand fan de Fallout New Vegas , je ne pouvais que faire la comparaison, évidemment j'ai plutôt était déçu de ce coté là mais ça reste un bon jeu. 
Je ne vais pas faire la liste des choses qui font de FNV un jeu exceptionnel et qui manque cruellement à Fallout 3, je dirais simplement que Obsidian ont un talent d'écriture et de mise en scène tout à fait remarquable.

Après, Fallout 3 est plutôt agréable et se laisse jouer si on est pas trop exigeant, ça propose beaucoup de quêtes, et quand même une "chouette" ambiance, plein de trucs à découvrir, la map est assez importante et c'est toujours un plaisir de découvrir un nouveau lieu, c'est souvent du gros bill, enfin l'effet actions conséquences est bien rendu on voit bien l'évolution et l'impact suivant nos décisions. 

La DA est plutôt chouette aussi les visages qui sont encore bien rendus, dommage qu'il y ait cette mélasse de texture gris-vert un peu partout, ça rend le visuel vite lassant.

La quête principale est vraiment sympa quoique étonnement courte. J'ai trouvé le jeu plutôt difficile d'autant qu'il faut pas mal de temps avant de recruter un compagnon, après c'est tout de suite plus facile si ce n'est cette propension à attaquer de sa propre initiative tout ce qui bouge.

Au niveau des quêtes secondaire c'est pas trop mal, les missions d'accompagnement peuvent être frustrantes car les npc ont tendance à se jeter sur les adversaires (ou l'inverse  ::ninja::  ). 
Les dlc c'est très inégal, mais certains sont très bien et on peut récupérer du très bon matos.

Au final c'est peut-être mon jeu de l'année vu le temps passé dessus. Sans être exceptionnel il ne vieillit pas trop mal et offre quand même une chouette balade dans les terres désolées.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai donc terminé ce week-end "*Dracula's Legacy*" et il est à chier.
> Voilà c'est tout. J'ai jamais autant expédié l'histoire d'un HoG qu'avec celui là, j'ai du sauté les 3/4 des cinématiques tant ça m'emmerdait.


J'avais bien aimé que ce soit au niveau histoire ou puzzle, après ça faisait très film de série Z si on aime le genre, ce qui est mon cas.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Late Shift* que m'a offert Ruvon via cpcgifts. Un film interactif avec quelques décisions à prendre. C'est plutôt agréable. J'ai débloqué une fin sur les 7, j'y rejouerai sans doute 1 ou 2 fois histoire de faire quelques choix différents.

----------


## Canard WC

Je viens de finir *Excel* et *Word*, ça faisait un an que j'étais dessus, et là je vais enfin pouvoir prendre un mois de vacances !
Le gameplay n'est pas trop mal, mais je mets une très mauvaise note pour la musique et l'ergonomie.
Côté musique, je conseille de mettre en fond sa propre musique Itune ou autre, sinon c'est vite mortel.
Côté ergonomie, on se perd dans les menus, surtout si l'on n'avait joué qu'à la version de 2007 comme moi.
D'ailleurs je n'ai pas trouvé l'astuce pour débloquer le flipper ou le simulateur de vol comme on l'avait sur l'ancienne version.
Vivement septembre que je puisse passer à *Powepoint* !
 :;):

----------


## Sao

Mouais, j'ai pas trop aimé les nouveaux opus, c'est plus vraiment pareil après la disparition de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Clippy

.  ::cry::

----------


## Zodex

Merde j'suis con j'ai lu le spoiler.  :Emo:

----------


## Minostel

> Je viens de finir *Excel* et *Word*, [...] Côté ergonomie, on se perd dans les menus, surtout si l'on n'avait joué qu'à la version de 2007 comme moi.


Bon, c'est un peu H.S. mais à mon taf ils avaient installé un programme appelé "perroquet" qui indiquait la nouvelle manip à faire en se basant sur l'ergonomie des anciennes versions. Ça dépanne parfois.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Night of the Full Moon* version Android, très chouette de jeu de cartes de combat solo.

Pile ce que je cherchais : un jeu de cartes à emporter sans microtransactions pour obtenir des cartes. C'est quelques euros pour le ticket d'entrée, une classe en DLC pour prolonger le plaisir et on est peinard.

Il y a plusieurs classes au choix, avec des cartes et capacités spécifiques à mélanger avec un grand choix de cartes communes pour se façonner un deck au fil de la partie et aller affronter un des boss finaux. Il faut compter une bonne heure par partie, interruptible entre chaque combat.

Le jeu est fait pour être perdu et recommencé, le facteur chance est de la partie (cartes et boss rencontrés, en plus d'un % d'esquive dans certains cas). C'est un plaisir d'apprendre les règles du jeu et de faire de meilleurs choix (même ceux qui semblent anecdotioques) au fil des parties. Dommage qu'il y ait peu de "quêtes secondaires" (une histoire de pommes et puis c'est marre).

Des défis à remporter et un petit arbre de talents permettent de ne pas repartir de zéro à chaque partie (et ça permet de passer plus rapidement le premier acte qui deviendra très facile avec le temps, c'est bien vu).

Rien de bien original côté cartes, même moi qui joue très peu à ce genre de jeu je retrouvais mes petits. Il y a de quoi faire de sacrés combos en prenant soin de la construction de son deck, je trouve que le contrat est rempli de ce côté là. Je regrette simplement que certains combos ne marchent pas, style des doublons inopérants. C'est le même problème que la version Flash de The Binding of Isaac.

Le challenge était pile comme il me fallait, un mode normal pour se familiariser avec le jeu, puis le mode difficile qui donne du fil à retordre. Le choix du boss final a aussi son importance de ce côté là.

La cinquième classe en DLC est sympathique mais impose une connexion obligatoire pour lancer ou reprendre sa partie lorsqu'on la joue.

Super jeu, faut pas se priver !

----------


## Erokh

> Je viens de finir *Excel* et *Word*, ça faisait un an que j'étais dessus, et là je vais enfin pouvoir prendre un mois de vacances !
> Le gameplay n'est pas trop mal, mais je mets une très mauvaise note pour la musique et l'ergonomie.
> Côté musique, je conseille de mettre en fond sa propre musique Itune ou autre, sinon c'est vite mortel.
> Côté ergonomie, on se perd dans les menus, surtout si l'on n'avait joué qu'à la version de 2007 comme moi.
> D'ailleurs je n'ai pas trouvé l'astuce pour débloquer le flipper ou le simulateur de vol comme on l'avait sur l'ancienne version.
> Vivement septembre que je puisse passer à *Powepoint* !


Autant j'ai bien aimé autant excel je peux pas pifrer.

Déjà avoir des logiques d'utilisation aussi différentes dans une même suite logicielle je trouve pas ça normal. Ensuite niveau ergonomie ça se tape le luxe d'être moins facile d'utilisation que Word sur les tableaux, un comble!!!

Et e pire de tout: le logiciel qui se croit plus malin que toi et veux faire des trucs à ta place. Genre transformer ton numéro de série en chiffre avec exposant  :Boom:

----------


## Marmottas

Les vrais gamers jouent à Access...

Les autres ne sont que des casuals (voire des noobs)

 ::P:

----------


## jeanviens

Fini *Rime* que j'ai eu grâce à la générosité de Topiko (Gros merci à toi !)

C'était très bien : le jeu a une direction artistique de toute beauté, j'étais vraiment en admiration devant les environnements du jeu. (mention spéciale au niveau sous la pluie, superbe !) L’ambiance sonore est pas mal du tout, peu être un petit manque de renouvellement ? Mais rien de problématique.

Les énigmes vont du simple (souvent) au plus complexe (de temps en temps), j'étais parfois bloqué mais pas si souvent que ça. Le personnage se manie bien, rien à redire de ce côté-là.

Verdict :  :;):

----------


## Spikeyz

Une vieillerie sur PS2 : *24 : The Game*. Faisant office de saison 2.5, le jeu propose des modes 16/9, NTSC 60Hz ainsi que la V.O.S.T.F. Positivement surpris dans le sens où les personnages sont bien modélisés (pour de la PS2) et sont tous interprétés par les comédiens de la série. Le scénario est dans le ton de celle-ci et propose différents types de jeu qui couvrent tout ce qu'on pouvait y voir (_TPS cover shooter_, infiltration, course-poursuite automobile, jeu de tir, interrogatoire et piratage informatique). Bon, par contre, voici là où le bât blesse ; les niveaux "infiltration" et le système de _cover shooter_ ne fonctionnent pas très bien : bourriner est plus rapide et tout aussi efficace. Les niveaux "piratage informatique" sont dignes d'une énigme de *Resident Evil*. Et la durée de vie est très faible (et la _replay value_, inexistante). A 1 € l'emprunt à la médiathèque pendant un mois, je ne suis pas mécontent.

----------


## h0verfly

Fini *Mass Effect 1* (oui je sais...).

J'ai fait plusieurs fois le 2 il y a quelques années (top 5 de mes meilleurs jeux), j'avais attaqué le 3 en 2013 ou 2014 mais sans le finir, du coup j'avais acheté le 1 pour tout reprendre du départ.
Le choc a été rude question gameplay et un peu graphismes au début aussi, et j'ai mis presque un an à le finir (sans faire toutes les missions annexes). Mais au final le scénar est vraiment très bon, de grosses lenteurs parfois dans certaines missions qui s'avèrent rébarbatives, mais en se tenant à la trame principale, finalement ça passe très bien.
Je vais en garder un souvenir moins impérissable que le 2, notamment parce que les missions annexes sont bien meilleures à mon sens dans ce dernier.

Du coup réinstall du 2 en cours!!! (et apprentissage de comment faire gober une install dvd à Origin...) Et cette fois, je dois avoir suffisamment de points Origin pour me prendre tous les dlc scénaristiques que je n'avais pas avant de rattaquer le 3.

Jack me voilà  ::wub::

----------


## poulpator

Fini *Hollow Knight*, et c'était très chouette. L'exploration est vraiment cool, la DA tue, et la BO  ::wub:: 
Par contre jeu trouve que le jeu souffre de quelques défauts un peu énormes, à commencer par les phases de plateformes pures, nulles (je trouve le walljump d'HK absolument atroce). L'autre gros défaut de mon côté : la partie action.
Les mobs n'ont pas vraiment d'intérêt voir sont justes relous (ceux qui passent leur temps à s'éloigner du joueur  :tired: ). Les boss eux m'ont paru anecdotique. Des patterns identiques de l'un à l'autre, et pas vraiment originaux. Du coup pas de challenge, et je dois avouer qu'aucun ne me reste en mémoire  ::cry:: 
Du coup c'était cool, mais je ne suis pas du tout super méga hypé comme la plupart des canards que j'ai pu lire ici  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

*Rise of the Tomb Raider* 

Environ 14h, ça tire très en longueur sur la fin mais l'aventure était cool et il y a pas mal de trucs sympatoches à faire et à récupérer.

----------


## Ginfizz

J'ai fini *Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory*

A part les 2 premiers opus auxquels je n'ai pratiquement pas touché, j'ai apprécié tous les épisodes de la série, et celui-ci plus encore que les autres. Cela tient à une inspiration particulière en ce qui concerne certaines missions (banque, batterie, hokkaido), l'ambiance excellente, portée par une musique d'Amon Tobin complètement ouf, ou encore les dialogues savoureux entre Fisher et les gardes... j'en choppais la plupart rien que pour le plaisir de la causette  ::): 

Le multi est sympa aussi, d'ailleurs j'ai choppé la version Xbox du jeu pour y jouer sur TV avec mon fils.

En bref, "petite perle" est la meilleure définition de ce SC: Chaos Theory.

----------


## Getz

Il y a des jeux qui semblent ne jamais se terminer, perclus de quêtes annexes dans un monde ouvert trop vaste; et puis il y a *Little Nigthmare* que j'aurais aimé voir durer deux ou trois fois plus longtemps. La fin tombe extrêmement (trop) rapidement, en à peine 3 heures de jeu. C'est d'autant plus frustrant que je l'ai adoré. 

Certes la jouabilité est parfois un peu délicate (sauts flottants, profondeur difficile à évaluer à certains passages), mais bordel quelle ambiance!  ::wub::  Les ennemis rencontrés sont tous aussi flippants les uns que les autres (et là aussi j'aurais aimé en voir plus!), les environnements sont sublimes et variés, l'évolution de notre personnage est surprenante. 

J'avais lu quelques avis qui le décrivait comme un sous-Inside. Ayant adoré aussi le jeu de Playdead, on y retrouve clairement les mêmes sensations (le sentiment d'être pourchassé, sans défense). Mais là où Inside proposait quelques énigmes assez bien ficelé; Little Nightmare reste très classique.

J'ai encore l'extension à faire (qui, je crois, est une compilation des DLC?), mais je crains qu'elle soit elle aussi atrocement courte...

----------


## pesos

> Fini *Mass Effect 1* (oui je sais...).
> 
> J'ai fait plusieurs fois le 2 il y a quelques années (top 5 de mes meilleurs jeux), j'avais attaqué le 3 en 2013 ou 2014 mais sans le finir, du coup j'avais acheté le 1 pour tout reprendre du départ.
> Le choc a été rude question gameplay et un peu graphismes au début aussi, et j'ai mis presque un an à le finir (sans faire toutes les missions annexes). Mais au final le scénar est vraiment très bon, de grosses lenteurs parfois dans certaines missions qui s'avèrent rébarbatives, mais en se tenant à la trame principale, finalement ça passe très bien.
> Je vais en garder un souvenir moins impérissable que le 2, notamment parce que les missions annexes sont bien meilleures à mon sens dans ce dernier.
> 
> Du coup réinstall du 2 en cours!!! (et apprentissage de comment faire gober une install dvd à Origin...) *Et cette fois, je dois avoir suffisamment de points Origin pour me prendre tous les dlc scénaristiques que je n'avais pas avant de rattaquer le 3*.
> 
> Jack me voilà


On peut payer avec les points ? Pour autant que je sache ce sont des points Bioware qu'il faut acheter.

----------


## Bibik

Je crois qu'ils ont récemment sorti les DLC de Mass Effect de ce système pour les foutre sur Origin, certes très très cher étant donné l'âge et la durée de ces contenus mais ça reste une évolution par rapport aux Bioware points.

J'ai fini vite fait le DLC de *Dishonored, the Brimgmore Witches* et c'est les mêmes défauts que le jeu original sur certaines maps. Le tant loué level design se résume trop souvent à des maps linéaires avec quelques "gates" (point d'accès) accessible de diverses manières (un switch d'un côté ou une clé de l'autre ou un passage sous marin... tous séparés de 3 mètres), et que le jeu t'impose des aller-retours sur ces mini-maps à fin de prolonger le temps passé dessus. C'est encore pire dans les maps fermées (égouts, baraques). J'aime bien les jeux d'infiltrations mais Dishonored m'a toujours déçu dans ce genre-là.

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai fini VVVVVV. Et par une telle chaleur, c'est un exploit encore plus intense.


J'avoue, respect !
T'as bien aimé le niveau "Upside Down" ? (Suis pas sur du nom, c'est celui qui s'étend sur 3 écrans verticaux, et où il faut juste serpenter entre les pics...)



> Du même auteur mais dans un autre genre, tu peux maintenant t'attaquer à *Super Hexagon*.


Hahaha  :^_^:

----------


## Lambda19919

> J'avoue, respect !
> T'as bien aimé le niveau "Upside Down" ? (Suis pas sur du nom, c'est celui qui s'étend sur 3 écrans verticaux, et où il faut juste serpenter entre les pics...)


Je crois que l'écran avant d'entrer s'appelle "Making things the hard way" et puis les trois écrans sont "Veni" "Vidi" "Vici", si ma mémoire est bonne  ::P: 
Heureusement qu'il est optionnel celui là. ::):

----------


## schouffy

> Il y a des jeux qui semblent ne jamais se terminer, perclus de quêtes annexes dans un monde ouvert trop vaste; et puis il y a *Little Nigthmare* que j'aurais aimé voir durer deux ou trois fois plus longtemps. La fin tombe extrêmement (trop) rapidement, en à peine 3 heures de jeu. C'est d'autant plus frustrant que je l'ai adoré.


Dangereux, c'est le genre de jeu qui tombe à plat assez rapidement, surtout si t'as fait les concurrents Inside/Limbo/Unravel/... J'ai trouvé la durée parfaite.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'ai fini *Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory*
> 
> A part les 2 premiers opus auxquels je n'ai pratiquement pas touché, j'ai apprécié tous les épisodes de la série, et celui-ci plus encore que les autres. Cela tient à une inspiration particulière en ce qui concerne certaines missions (banque, batterie, hokkaido), l'ambiance excellente, portée par une musique d'Amon Tobin complètement ouf, ou encore les dialogues savoureux entre Fisher et les gardes... j'en choppais la plupart rien que pour le plaisir de la causette 
> 
> Le multi est sympa aussi, d'ailleurs j'ai choppé la version Xbox du jeu pour y jouer sur TV avec mon fils.
> 
> En bref, "petite perle" est la meilleure définition de ce SC: Chaos Theory.


Excellent souvenir pour moi aussi celui-ci. C'est d'ailleurs le seul Splinter Cell que j'ai fini.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Kathy Rain, dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
Un bon petit point'n click en pixel art, court (j'ai >7h au compteur mais une partie est passée dans les menus, et j'ai globalement traîné), facile, ce qui ne m'aura pas empêché de consulter une soluce, rarement. J'ai trouvé l'histoire un peu moins à mon goût vers la fin, mais globalement c'était bien. La comparaison avec Lynch (copyright Supergounou), se tient. Mention bien pour les doublages, le personnage de Kathy et son background.
A recommander, surtout à ceux qui n'ont pas l'habitude des point'n click, pour sa faible difficulté.

----------


## Thelann

Fini mon premier run de event[0] en trois petites heures et en prenant le temps de bavarder

Vous êtes envoyé sur le vaisseau spatial Nautilus, mystérieusement vidé de ses occupants et qui vogue actuellement dans le vide intersidéral. Sur place, vous êtes accueilli par Kaizen, une intelligence artificielle chargée de vous aiguiller dans votre aventure. En pratique, le coeur du jeu consiste à discuter avec l´IA via des terminaux, à la manière d´un chatbot, afin de trouver des indices, en apprendre plus sur le vaisseau et ses occupants ou tout simplement discuter de la pluie et du beau temps (bon dans un vaisseau spatial c´est vite limité).

Bon on va commencer par les trucs qui fâchent. C´est pas très joli, mal optimisé et le gameplay est absent. On est vraiment plus proche de l´expérience que du véritable jeu. Un truc qui revient souvent également, c´est que le jeu est très court pour son prix. Personnellement je pense que c´était la bonne carte à jouer, le twist ayant tendance à s´épuiser, mais il faut être psychologiquement prêt à lacher 20 balles pour 3 h de "jeu".

Et pourtant, j´ai adoré ces trois heures passé en compagnie de Kaizen. J´ai été bluffé par la qualité générale des réponses, l´IA a un charme fou. Les premières conversations sont très fonctionnelles : "Ouvre la porte", "Où dois-je aller". Mais très vite, on se prend au jeu, on commence à devenir plus curieux, vouloir en savoir plus sur le vaisseau, et sur Kaizen. Impossible de ne pas s´attacher au moins un petit peu à ce compagnon d´aventure, j´en suis venu à placer des "s´il vous plait" et des "merci" à mes phrases, chose qui a été remarqué. Pour peu de se prendre un peu au jeu, le charme opère totalement et colle parfaitement à l´ambiance posée par le titre. Si vous cherchez un truc différent, qui sort des repères habituels du jeu video, event[0] est une excellente surprise.

Le jeu est dispo sur GOG, en anglais. Je le vois passer en promo de temps à autres. Si le prix initial vous parait trop élever, à 10 euros y´a plus aucune hésitation à avoir.

----------


## Getz

Fini *Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap*. Je n'avais jamais touché au jeu original, mais la direction artistique du remake (et les soldes du store Switch  ::ninja:: ) m'ont fait sauté le pas.

Je ne regrette pas, car le travail fourni par Lizardcube sur ce remake est assez fou. Le fait de pouvoir switcher entre les graphismes originaux et ceux du remake (idem pour la musique) montre vraiment le travail de fourmi qu'a fourni ce petit studio. Ca sent l'amour et le respect pour le jeu d'origine, sans dénaturer (apparemment) la jouabilité. 

Bon, n'étant pas du tout nostalgique d'un jeu que je n'ai jamais fait, forcément, j'aurais préféré qu'ils l'ajustent un peu pour la rendre moins crispante, mais je comprend évidemment les raisons pour lesquelles ils n'y ont pas touché.  ::): 
J'ai surtout pété un plomb sur le niveau "inconnu" de la souris, très axé plate-formes...

Mais tout le reste est très sympa: les différentes transformations ( sauf celle de la souris avec son allonge ridicule  ::P:  ) qui permettent de débloquer les nouvelles zones, les pièces d'équipements à acheter chez les différents marchands, la direction artistique sublime (La plaine avec la statue en fond, alors que le jeu original ne comportait qu'une rangée d'arbre  ::love::  )

Après, certains mécanismes nous rappellent qu'on est face à un jeu old-school: la jouabilité un poil crispante, pas de checkpoint dans les niveaux, les boss trop simplistes. 

Ha, et le portage switch est tout simplement parfait.  :;):

----------


## h0verfly

> On peut payer avec les points ? Pour autant que je sache ce sont des points Bioware qu'il faut acheter.


Les points Origin et Bioware ont dû être fusionnés, car les points que j'avais acquis sur ME3 sont toujours sur mon compte. Par contre effectivement ça revient assez chez pour des dlcs d'un jeu vieux de 8 ans. Ou alors il faut attendre les prochaines soldes pour chopper le pack complet de dlc pour une quinzaine d'euros.

Autre alternative, que je me mette à Battlefield 3 pour obtenir d'autres points Origin.

----------


## pitmartinz

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur event[0], assez court, mais on s'attache à l'IA, on s'étonne de sa compréhension des questions, de nos remarques et de l'impact des petites choses (comme des "merci", "s'il te plait")
Après je pense que c'est un bon jeu pour <5€. Surtout qu'il a été dans un bundle (un monthly il me semble) il y a longtemps de ça.

----------


## LeLiquid

Event0 est super. L'ambiance et l'IA sont au top (et je ne le trouve pas laid en l'occurrence).

Après effectivement le ratio temps/argent est pas ouf, mais l'expérience vaut le coup selon moi. Par contre c'est peut être pas nécessaire d'attendre qu'il soit à 3 balles pour le chopper.. Les devs méritent de recevoir un peu de pognon selon moi.

----------


## pesos

> Les points Origin et Bioware ont dû être fusionnés, car les points que j'avais acquis sur ME3 sont toujours sur mon compte. Par contre effectivement ça revient assez chez pour des dlcs d'un jeu vieux de 8 ans. Ou alors il faut attendre les prochaines soldes pour chopper le pack complet de dlc pour une quinzaine d'euros.
> 
> Autre alternative, que je me mette à Battlefield 3 pour obtenir d'autres points Origin.


Ça me parait bizarre ton histoire. Quand je vais sur mon Mass Effect 2 il me propose d'acheter les extensions avec des points Bioware comme avant...

----------


## Thelann

> Event0 est super. L'ambiance et l'IA sont au top (et je ne le trouve pas laid en l'occurrence).
> 
> Après effectivement le ratio temps/argent est pas ouf, mais l'expérience vaut le coup selon moi. Par contre c'est peut être pas nécessaire d'attendre qu'il soit à 3 balles pour le chopper.. Les devs méritent de recevoir un peu de pognon selon moi.


On va dire que ça dépend des moyens de chacun. Quand j´étais étudiant je n´aurais eu aucun scrupules à attendre une bonne promo. Aujourd´hui j´ai moins ce problème, mais je comprends que tout le monde ne puisse pas se permettre de payer un loisir 10 euros/heure, ce serait tout de même dommage de se couper de l´expérience pour autant.

----------


## Cabfire

Je viens de finir *Yakuza0*, en 85h. 

J'ai adoré le jeu, on peut même dire que je l'ai avalé. La scénarisation très lourde, les personnages, la mise en scène, la tonne de mini jeux, j'ai tout pris. 

Un jeu qui ne plaira clairement pas à tout le monde, mais pour les gens qui apprécie le jeu vidéo japonais c'est tellement bon. 

Bref après 85 heures suis tout triste que cela s'arrête, et quitter Kiryu, et surtout Majima est un peu difficile, vivement donc l'épisode kiwami sur PC !!!

----------


## LeLiquid

Evidemment si on a pas un rond, la question d'attendre les promos ne se pose pas vraiment, je suis d'accord. Mais la recommandation de pitmartinz me semblait s'adresser à tout le monde. Et avec ce type de raisonnement, les seuls jeux qui resteront rentables seront les jeux game as service et les jeux Paradox.  ::P:

----------


## pitmartinz

Boh, oui et non.
C'est quand même un jeu sorti il y a 2 ans... un jeu avec une durée de vie très faible, même s'il est sympa.
Du coup, pour moi c'est <5€.

A sa sortie, il vallait peut être ses 20€ (pour 3h de jeu, j'ai quand même du mal à mettre plus), mais ça décote vite... et c'est pris en compte dans les calculs de rentabilité des développeurs...

----------


## LeLiquid

Je ne sais pas si c'est pris en compte dans les calculs de rentabilité mais toujours est il que ça leur fait moins de pognon, donc moins de chance de continuer à produire de bons jeux.

Quant à la décote d'un jeu vidéo.. J'ai un peu de mal à saisir le concept. Y'a 2 ans il était super mais maintenant il vaut plus rien ?

----------


## Euklif

Je suis pareil quand il s'agit de dire que trop cher pour trop court m'ennuie mais pour ce qui est des calculs de rentabilité, je suis pas sur que les petits studios en fassent vraiment... Je peux me tromper mais je parierais bien plus sur une estimation «au doigt mouillé dans du houblon»  :^_^: .
Après, chacun ses critères pour jauger de la valeur d'un jeu donc je rentrerai pas plus dans le débat.

----------


## Thelann

Euh oui Event[0] c´est à la base un projet étudiant, on est très loin de l´armée de marketeux qui calibrent la date de sortie au poil de cul. Autant l´argument "c´est court" passe encore, mais le "c´est vieux" (de 2 ans), ça va chercher du côté de la justification hasardeuse. Et ça prend trois secondes pour se rendre compte que le jeu ne sort pas d´un gros studio.

----------


## Blackogg

> Je ne sais pas si c'est pris en compte dans les calculs de rentabilité mais toujours est il que ça leur fait moins de pognon, donc moins de chance de continuer à produire de bons jeux.


En passant, le designer d'event0 a été embauché chez Arkane récemment  ::):

----------


## Thelann

> En passant, le designer d'event0 a été embauché chez Arkane récemment


J´ai le droit de rêver d´un Prey 2 avec Kaizen en guest star ?

----------


## LeLiquid

> En passant, le designer d'event0 a été embauché chez Arkane récemment


Ha super nouvelle.

Dommage que ce soit quand Arkane arrête de faire des jeux solo.  ::ninja:: 

La mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu'on aura pas d'autre titre dans le même style j'imagine. (j'ai la musique du jeu en tête d'ailleurs, vachement sympa je trouve  ::P: )

----------


## Blackogg

> Ha super nouvelle.
> 
> Dommage que ce soit quand Arkane arrête de faire des jeux solo. 
> 
> La mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu'on aura pas d'autre titre dans le même style j'imagine. (j'ai la musique du jeu en tête d'ailleurs, vachement sympa je trouve )


Ah pardon je m'a trompé : c'est le _producer_ de event0 qui est parti chez Arkane Lyon

----------


## LeLiquid

Super. Ils auront du coup même plus assez de pognon pour refaire un jeu.

 :tired:

----------


## nova

> Je viens de finir *Yakuza0*, en 85h. 
> 
> J'ai adoré le jeu, on peut même dire que je l'ai avalé. La scénarisation très lourde, les personnages, la mise en scène, la tonne de mini jeux, j'ai tout pris. 
> 
> Un jeu qui ne plaira clairement pas à tout le monde, mais pour les gens qui apprécie le jeu vidéo japonais c'est tellement bon. 
> 
> Bref après 85 heures suis tout triste que cela s'arrête, et quitter Kiryu, et surtout Majima est un peu difficile, vivement donc l'épisode kiwami sur PC !!!


85h sur un yakuza ? Ca me parait énorme. Dans mes souvenirs j'avais fini le 1/2 sur PS2 en bien moins de temps. Me trompe-je ?

----------


## Cabfire

Globalement, d’après howlongtobeat, Yakuza 0 est plus long que le reste oui  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

*Half-Life 2* (2004)



J'adore cette image  ::P: 

FPS scénarisé (?).

Tester un jeu plébiscité par la majorité, 14 ans après, c'est vraiment pas un exercice facile pour moi. Surtout que j'ai essayé ce jeu à sa sortie et que je ne me souviens plus du tout pourquoi je l'avais abandonné en cours de route. Tentons tout de même.

Half-Life 2 en 2018, donc. Souvent quand je joue à un jeu indé moyen, j'ai une impression de gâchis, comme si les développeurs avaient de grandes idées mais n'étaient pas allés jusqu'au bout. Ben ici, c'est globalement la même chose que je ressens. Half-Life 2 en 2018, c'est un jeu indé moyen.

La première moitié est très satisfaisante pourtant, avec différentes phases qui arrivent à être intéressantes, de la plateforme, des énigmes, l'aéroglisseur et la jeep du futur (no troll j'ai vraiment aimé). C'est varié, tant au niveau du gameplay que des environnements, très sympa à jouer. Puis arrive l'autre moitié, celle qui se passe exclusivement en environnement urbain, où on massacre à la pelle des mecs de la milice à l'IA stupide tout en courant d'une planque à une autre. J'ai fini le jeu à reculons, par session de 20 minutes, en me forçant quotidiennement à jouer, c'est dire.

Et je passe sur l'histoire, les doublages, les feedbacks divers, les armes, la traduction; évitons de tirer sur l'ambulance.

tl;dr (bande de feignasses): le jeu se serait arrêté au bout de 6h, j'aurais beaucoup aimé, mais Half-Life 2 en 2018 est malheureusement super répétitif et bâclé sur la seconde moitié du jeu.

----------


## DeadFish

Je te l'avais dit. 

J'avais raison. 

Dis que j'avais raison. 

Dis-le.

- - - Updated - - -

Vas-y, dis-le.

- - - Updated - - -

Tu te sentiras mieux après, dis-le.

----------


## Supergounou

::P: 

Hum *raclelagorge*

Tu avais raison. Un peu. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mais en fait c'est la phase FPS qui est surtout naze dans HL2, et vu que rapidement dans le jeu il ne reste plus que ça...



N’empêche c'est dommage, plus d'énigmes et de plateforme et j'aurai aimé ce FPS  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En fait, un meilleur résumé:




> Je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de jeu dont les bonnes idées ont été tellement copiées de partout depuis 14 ans, qu'on y fait plus attention quand on y joue maintenant et au final on ne remarque plus que ce qui est kitch.

----------


## pitmartinz

Ouais mais bon... c'est bien de l'avoir fini pour Noël, quand le 3 va sortir  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ce qui sauve la dimension FPS dans cette partie du jeu à mon avis, c'est le gravity gun. Valve l'a d'ailleurs bien compris en rendant possible de jouer l'Episode One (1er DLC) uniquement avec cette arme. Mais je suis d'accord sur les phases de shoot longuettes et répétitives dans le dernier quart, avec cette citadelle moche qui n'en finit pas.

Après, en temps normal je te dirais qu'avec un jeu de 2004, il faudrait systématiquement opter pour la VO tant il est probable que la traduction et les doublages ne soient pas à la hauteur... sauf qu'HL1 avait proposé une VF de qualité plus qu'honorable dès 1998.

----------


## Drakkoone

*Unavowed*

J'ai beaucoup aimé, mais étant donné que j'ai toujours été plutôt nul en point & click et que c'est le premier que je finis sans rester bloquer et devoir recourir à une solution, je pense qu'il risque d'être un peu trop facile pour les amateurs du genre.

Le jeu est plus narratif que les autre WadjetEye, avec pas mal de choix et de possibilités au cours de l'aventure. Cela dit, ceux qui se plaignent du manque de conséquences des choix dans les jeux narratif ne trouveront pas mieux ici.

Pour moi cela reste une chouette expérience, et je compte me le refaire prochainement pour tester d'autre possibilités.

----------


## zeXav

Je n'ai pas trouvé de topic dédié PC, donc petit message pour faire un retour sur *Crash Bandicoot™ N. Sane Trilogy*.



A l'époque je m'étais pas mal amusé sur les 3 épisodes de la Playstation.
Très rare que je cède à ce genre de remaster. Mais bon pour une fois, séquence souvenirs, souvenirs  ::): 

On a donc les 3 épisodes réunis tout comme au bon vieux temps.
Le gameplay "à l'ancienne" a un peu perdu, les jeux vidéo ont pas mal évolué depuis.

Mais ça reste sympa et je me suis pris au jeu.
J'ai même poussé le truc à tout finir à fond, Crash 1 105%, Crash 2 102% et Crash 3 108% pendant 35 heures  :^_^: 
Et j'avoue certains challenges sont bien corsés  :;): 

L'adaptation est réussie, pas de bug, graphismes léchés, 60ips. Pas grand chose à en dire de plus  :;): 

Je termine avec quelques images qui rappelleront très certainement des choses aux "anciens"  :^_^:

----------


## Zodex

*Silent Hill 2.*



Je suis toujours aussi nul, la maniabilité est toujours aussi atroce (la lenteur du perso quand il s'agit de baisser son arme pour déguerpir !  :Boom: ) et la caméra toujours aussi mal foutue, et j'ai encore fini avec la même fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


(la vraie)

.  :Emo: 

Mais l'ambiance est toujours aussi prenante, la musique et les sons toujours aussi maîtrisés et l'histoire et le contexte, même si très mal racontés, changent agréablement des sempiternels zombies et infections. Et l'exploration des bâtiments de Silent Hill est vraiment très plaisante.

Malheureusement, je ne peux pas jouer à SH3 car l'ému ne marche pas (les ombres sont niquées et le fix fait tout planter) et il est hors de question que je ressorte ma ps2 et mes jeux, y'a assez de câbles et de bordel comme ça chez moi. Tant pis, je vais me refaire les Project Zero puisque c'est comme ça.  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

Bizarre ton souci avec SH3, j'y avais joué avec PSX2 sans souci
Ptete les plugins qui sont pas bons

----------


## Zodex

C'est un soucis connu, faut juste lancer le jeu en OpenGL mais mon psx2 te tient pas dans ce mode. Mais t'as raison, je vérifierai quand même mes plugins.  :;):

----------


## pitmartinz

Je viens de terminer *Wolfenstein : The Old Blood*, juste après avoir fait *Wolfenstein : The New Order*.
Alors autant j'avais bien apprécié le premier, le ton, l'histoire les armes et les ennemis, autant pour *W:TOB*, j'ai un sentiment de trop peu...  (12h de jeu pour le premier, 5 pour celui-ci... les 2 ayant été joués en Hard)

Pour moi, *W:TOB* aurait du être un DLC du premier, tant il est limité (et qu'il utilise exactement le même moteur).

J'avais acheté ces 2 là afin d'être à jour avant de commencer *W2: The New Colossus*... mais je pense que je vais attendre un peu avant de m'y attaquer, là j'ai fait une petite indigestion.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

> Pour moi, *W:TOB* aurait du être un DLC du premier, tant il est limité (et qu'il utilise exactement le même moteur).


Ca tombe bien, c'est précisément le cas  :;):  un DLC standalone, certes, mais un DLC quand même.

----------


## pitmartinz

Ah.
Vu le prix que je l'ai payé, je pensais que c'était un jeu à part... ^^

----------


## nova

> Globalement, d’après howlongtobeat, Yakuza 0 est plus long que le reste oui


Oh d'accord merci !

Je l'ai commencé hier.

----------


## Kaede

> C'est un soucis connu, faut juste lancer le jeu en OpenGL mais mon psx2 te tient pas dans ce mode. Mais t'as raison, je vérifierai quand même mes plugins.


Si tu veux la meilleure compatibilité, le mieux est carrément le renderer software (c'est plus gourmand, et évidemment c'est pixellisé, comme à l'origine).

----------


## Zodex

> Si tu veux la meilleure compatibilité, le mieux est carrément le renderer software (c'est plus gourmand, et évidemment c'est pixellisé, comme à l'origine).


Oui, en Software ça passe, mais ça pique un peu sur mon écran, surtout que d'habitude je scale au max pour être parfaitement lisse... En fait c'est aussi la raison pour laquelle j'y joue sur PC et pas sur ma ps2 (quand à ma ps3 j'ai même plus de manette...).
Par contre le Software je pense que c'est moins gourmand du coup.  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Non, je t'assure que c'est plus lent, histoire d'être sûr, j'ai vérifié sur ICO (probablement pas le meilleur exemple mais j'avais rien d'autre sous la main).
Le renderer software est _un peu_ plus lent que le hardware, 120fps en soft contre 150 en hard (le goulot d'étranglement est ailleurs...). Qu'on joue en x1 ou x6, il n'y a quasiment pas de différence de performances en hard, ce qui montre bien que même un GPU asmathique peu suffire.
Mais c'est vrai que, l'évolution des CPU aidant, la différence de perfs entre les deux a l'air assez mince aujourd'hui, sauf à avoir un quad core vieillissant voire carrément un dual core (là, ça ne passera pas en soft).

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Raven: Legacy of a Master Thief*, un point'n click assez bien foutu. L'histoire, les personnages et les dialogues étaient plutôt bons. Les graphismes en 3D sont ok et la musique aussi, mais très répétitive. Les puzzles sont relativement faciles, mais logiques. Là où ça fait mal, c'est pour les animations et le pathfinding. Une catastrophe. Mention spéciale aux environnements exigus et aux angles de vues bloqués qui rendent les déplacements très difficile par instants.

Attention, le jeu n'est dispo qu'en anglais et en allemand. Sur GOG en tout cas.

----------


## FrousT

*Mages of Mystralia* 

Petit action aventure sympa, qui fait penser à du Magicka. Notre personnage dispose de 4 sorts qui au fil du temps pourront être améliorer avec différentes runes. Et là ça commence à devenir intéressant. La possibilité de combo est assez large (j'ai réussi à faire crash mon PC en voulant faire un combo un peu trop "violent") 
Lancer une boule de feu (sorts de base) à cela on rajoute un changement de trajectoire, déclencher un autre sorts quand la boule de feu touche un mur, ou combiner/lancer 2 sorts en même temps. Les possiblités sont énormes mais d'un autre côté on utilise souvent les mêmes runes et on évite d'en rajouter trop car ça commence toujours plus de mana (et ca manque énormément)

On rajoute à ça quelques puzzle sympa, une durée de vie correct, et on a un jeu sympa sans prétention.

Magicka/10

----------


## dglacet

Terminé* Horizon Zero Dawn*  sur PS4.

J'ai beaucoup apprécié l'histoire, elle est bien amenée, bien que prévisible arrivé à un certain moment. J'ai bien pris mon temps pour faire les quêtes secondaires, un peu de grind. Sur ce dernier point je le trouve pas trop répétitif. Au niveau des combats, c'est parfois un peu fouillis et certains robots sont particulièrement chiant mais rien d'insurmontable et si on prend bien le temps d'utiliser le bon matos pour les bons robots, ça passe crème.
Par contre la DA est  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  (les robots  :Bave:  les paysages  :Bave:  la cité de méridian  :Bave: ), et les musiques sont sympas.

Maintenant je vais attaquer le DLC  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

> *Unavowed*


Cool  ::):

----------


## Astasloth

> Terminé* Horizon Zero Dawn*  sur PS4.
> 
> J'ai beaucoup apprécié l'histoire, elle est bien amenée, bien que prévisible arrivé à un certain moment. J'ai bien pris mon temps pour faire les quêtes secondaires, un peu de grind. Sur ce dernier point je le trouve pas trop répétitif. Au niveau des combats, c'est parfois un peu fouillis et certains robots sont particulièrement chiant mais rien d'insurmontable et si on prend bien le temps d'utiliser le bon matos pour les bons robots, ça passe crème.
> Par contre la DA est  (les robots  les paysages  la cité de méridian ), et les musiques sont sympas.
> 
> Maintenant je vais attaquer le DLC


Pareil que toi.
J'ai lancé le DLC il y a deux jours parce que j'avais également terminé le jeu (en rageant quand même un peu sur le combat final  ::P:  ) et que je l'ai beaucoup apprécié. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'explorer énormément, mais c'est déjà plutôt cool parce qu'on découvre un peu plus les Banuk, qui sont vraiment une civilisation à part et avec laquelle on n'a pas eu beaucoup de contacts dans le jeu.
Par contre, fais gaffe, les nouvelles machines piquent un peu. Vas-y avec du bon stuff  ::P:

----------


## kedrico

Ai profité de mes vacances pour faire *What remains of Edith Finch (2017)*


Un walking sim un peu arty. La maison familiale dans laquelle on revient afin de comprendre pourquoi chaque membre de la famille est mort de mort violente est plaisante par sa proposition : chaque chambre fut scellée après ladite disparition. Chaque nouvelle génération a développé un étage supplémentaire, transformant le tout en QG des Entrechats.
C'est beau, c'est poétique, mais c'est un peu vain dans ce que cela veut dire. J'ai trouvé que cela manquait d'une conclusion digne de ce nom. *Firewatch* dans le même genre a beaucoup plus résonné en moi.

Egalement terminé *Pyre (2017)*



Une visual novel où vous rassemblez une équipe de bannis dont l'un d'entre eux pourra réintégrer la société en gagnant tout une série de match de ce qui est basiquement du basketball. Le jeu est très beau mais propose des panoramas très (trop) chargés et saturés visuellement, ce qui peu lasser. Idem pour la musique : après trois jeux de Supergiant games, j'ai l'impression de toujours entendre une variation du même thème de Darren Korb (alors qu'après quatre jeux d'Amplitude, je ne me lasse toujours pas du génie de FlyByNo).

Le jeu souffre d'une pauvreté de game design (comme *Transitor* et *Bastion* en fait). On refait encore et toujours la même alternance de discussion dans la roulotte / exploration des même cartes / match de pyreball. Si j'ai beaucoup aimé le côté tactique des matchs, avec une difficulté parfois relevée, j'ai trouvé l'intrigue principale pauvrement déroulé, et pour tout dire assez infantile. Je n'ai pas réussi à m'attacher à beaucoup de personnages, et les choix de libération se sont plus fait en fonction du fait de savoir si je pouvais m'en passer ou s'ils étaient indispensables (à l'exception d'un ou deux). Je me suis beaucoup attaché au destin des personnages et au fait de mesurer chacune de mes actions, dans un jeu comme *The Banner Saga*.

----------


## Bobbin

Je viens de finir *Dark Souls* en 46 heures.

J'étais niveau ~70 et je pense que c'était devenu un peu trop facile à la fin, les boss se sont enchaînés (sauf Bed of Chaos qui m'a donné du mal) et  il ne m'a fallu que 2 essais pour tuer Gwen. 

Très très bon jeu. Super addictif. J'avais pas été immergé comme ça dans un univers depuis Morrowind.

Par contre putain, je voulais faire le DLC et apparemment c'est trop tard, ça aurait été bien de prévenir. J'ai vraiment pas envie de me faire un New Game + et j'aurais bien vu le Painted World of machinchose du DLC. Du coup je vais le voir sur youtube je suppose, mais bon ça me laisse un goût un peu amer dans la bouche. D'un côté la communauté dit qu'il faut surtout pas se renseigner sur les zones à l'avance et tout, résultat je me suis bien fait enfler :X

----------


## Zodex

T'es quand même un peu obligé de te renseigner pour accéder au DLC, parce-que c'est pas hyper facile de le trouver. Mais tu peux recommencer le jeu avec un autre build, tester d'autres armes, d'autres manières d'y jouer ! 46 heures, t'es au bas mot à 1/10eme du temps nécessaire pour découvrir des trucs et t'amuser.  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

D'ailleurs, le painted world of Ariamis, c'est pas le DLC  ::P: .

Le DLC, c'est encore plus abscons pour y accéder  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

Heu oui, je pensais à Oolacile en fait, pour la difficulté d'accès. La peinture, c'est plutôt l'inverse, tu t'y retrouves sans forcément trop le vouloir...  :Emo:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je viens de finir *Dark Souls* en 46 heures.
> 
> J'étais niveau ~70 et je pense que c'était devenu un peu trop facile à la fin, les boss se sont enchaînés (sauf Bed of Chaos qui m'a donné du mal) et  il ne m'a fallu que 2 essais pour tuer Gwen. 
> 
> Très très bon jeu. Super addictif. J'avais pas été immergé comme ça dans un univers depuis Morrowind.
> 
> Par contre putain, je voulais faire le DLC et apparemment c'est trop tard, ça aurait été bien de prévenir. J'ai vraiment pas envie de me faire un New Game + et j'aurais bien vu le Painted World of machinchose du DLC. Du coup je vais le voir sur youtube je suppose, mais bon ça me laisse un goût un peu amer dans la bouche. D'un côté la communauté dit qu'il faut surtout pas se renseigner sur les zones à l'avance et tout, résultat je me suis bien fait enfler :X


En fait, oui et non. En NG+, tu roules littéralement sur le jeu et tu dois pouvoir accéder au DLC en une paire d'heures. D'ailleurs, c'est assez marrant à faire pour mesurer le chemin accompli.

----------


## schouffy

Je recommencerais le jeu à ta place. En changeant de build (j'imagine que t'as fait armure/bouclier, tu peux essayer roulade ou magie) et avec un wiki pour rien rater maintenant que t'as fait ton run découverte.

----------


## znokiss

> En fait, oui et non. En NG+, tu roules littéralement sur le jeu et tu dois pouvoir accéder au DLC en une paire d'heures. D'ailleurs, c'est assez marrant à faire pour mesurer le chemin accompli.


Yep. 
J'ai pas fini le jeu, mais j'avais redémarré pour voir au bout d'une dizaine d'heure, et effectivement la 2ème fois on avance beaucoup, beaucoup plus vite.

----------


## Bobbin

Merci, je vais peut-être essayer le NG+ du coup. Par contre j'ai pas du tout envie de recommencer de zéro. (même si j'aurai bien aimé lancer des sortilèges, je ferai sans doute ça si je me fais DS3)

----------


## Pierronamix

*Deus Ex Mankind Divided.*

Le gameplay est très sympa et s'accorde bien au level design, on peut résoudre les quêtes de plein de façon, ça fait plaisir d'avoir plein de solutions pour chaque "puzzle" si je puis dire.

Mais

C'est au milieu d'un jeu sans vie, vide, avec un scénario quelconque autour d'une problématique qui se prête mal (je trouve) au sujet. Comme le jeu est court et développe peu ses personnages, j'en avais rien à carrer des 3/4, donc les décisions fatalement perdent en impact.
En prime le jeu se traine des défauts de la gen précédente que je pensais plus voir (genre tous les npc qui s'appelent "citizen" sauf les importants ils ont un nom, super), les zones toutes petites, les chargements de l'enfer, le button mapping (sur console fatalement) à chier (on peut le changer mais rien n'est bien). 
Sérieux qui s'est dit "ok ce sera carré pour recharger, bouger un corps, ouvrir une porte, appuyer sur un bouton, hacker à distance, ça va bien se passer." 

La fin est hyper décevante et écourté en plus. Au final, ce serait sorti comme DLC pour HR en 2012, j'aurais trouvé ça cool, mais là, en jeu complet 7 ans après le premier, désolé mais c'est non.

----------


## pesos

J'ai terminé *Devil May Cry HD* et c'était très cool.

Ce jeu mériterait un remake plutôt que ce portage dégueulasse et feignant avec menus en 4/3 de la PS2  ::|: 

Du coup j'ai attaqué le 2 qui a l'air assez différent avec des passages, il faut bien le reconnaître, assez chiants. M'enfin je m'accroche, le but ultime étant le 3  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> (même si j'aurai bien aimé lancer des sortilèges, je ferai sans doute ça si je me fais DS3)


C'est dommage car dans mes souvenirs la pyro est ultra pété dans le 1 et très situationnel dans le 3  ::unsure::

----------


## Blackogg

> C'est dommage car dans mes souvenirs la pyro est ultra pété dans le 1 et très situationnel dans le 3


La magie de manière générale est très forte dans le 1. Toute la difficulté étant de savoir où trouver les sorts rapidement (et de savoir garder ses distances quand on joue un perso minmaxé) ce qui fait qu'on s'en rend pas forcément compte sur un 1er run. 
Mais à part ça, tu tri-shot les boss  ::lol::

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Meteorfall: Journeys* sur téléfon intelligent.



C'est un jeu de cartes sympathique, c'est orienté "casual" avec des stratégies et des constructions de decks simples qui montrent assez vite leurs limites mais pour le temps que ça dure c'est agréable.

Le système est simple, on joue un certain nombre de cartes à chaque tour, soit on dépense de l'endurance pour jouer la carte, soit on la zappe pour en regagner.

La présentation est impeccable, c'est fluide et fin, l'interface est très claire (même si par moments des éléments se chevauchent ou que je regrette que les cartes utilisées par les adversaires n'ont aucune descirpiton).

Les cinqs classes sont différentes les unes des autres, finir le jeu avec chacune peut être un peu difficile (certaines stratégies reposent sur la chance, au point que ça devienne frustrant).

Je suis sceptique sur l'équilibrage, pour les ennemis qui peuvent nous mettrent une rouste en un tour ou les decks qui sont facilement pollués par des cartes qu'on doit accepter de force.

Pour avoir un jeu de cartes pas complexe dans la poche c'est bien, et pour ceux qui veulent un jeu plus velu Night of the Full Moon est plus indiqué.

----------


## Bobbin

> C'est dommage car dans mes souvenirs la pyro est ultra pété dans le 1 et très situationnel dans le 3


Attention je ne peux pas lancer de *sortilèges* car apparemment c'est un don de naissance chépaquoi (en gros ça dépend de la classe)
Par contre j'ai accès à tout l'arbre de la pyromancie.

Je sais pas comment est la magie dans Dark Souls 3 mais dans le 1 y a trois écoles : miracles (réservés aux clercs), pyromancie (accessible à tous en sauvant un pnj) et les sortilèges (dépend de la classe)

----------


## Blackogg

> Attention je ne peux pas lancer de *sortilèges* car apparemment c'est un don de naissance chépaquoi (en gros ça dépend de la classe)
> Par contre j'ai accès à tout l'arbre de la pyromancie.
> 
> Je sais pas comment est la magie dans Dark Souls 3 mais dans le 1 y a trois écoles : miracles (réservés aux clercs), pyromancie (accessible à tous en sauvant un pnj) et les sortilèges (dépend de la classe)


Rien ne dépend de la classe dans ce jeu, il faut juste le bon équipement (et les stats minimum). Mais comme c'est Dark Souls, ils pouvaient pas le dire clairement  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

*Deus Ex MD*

Un peu moins de 20h pour le finir. Le boss de fin est une vraie blague mais au moins, on est pas obligé de le tuer.
J'ai trouvé que l'ambiance était cool, on peut la jouer stealth sans tuer personne (du coup, j'ai eu mon achievement _Pacifist_, c'est important les achievements dans la vie) et y a tout un tas de trucs à hacker, pas mal de chemins (même si c'est toujours le même schéma) à emprunter et on peut débloquer des améliorations sympathiques.

J'étais déjà client sur HR donc je me suis amusé. J'ai eu du mal à rentrer dedans mais en le relançant (après avoir désactivé dx12 car le jeu plante violent), je suis resté scotché et j'y ai passé 15h en même pas 48h. Par contre, l'histoire (et les personnages) sont pas terribles, on ne s'y attache pas mais il y a une volonté de raconter quelque chose. J'vais pas faire les DLC mais probablement un NG+ gros bourrin plus tard car j'ai zappé quelques quêtes secondaires.

----------


## pitmartinz

C'est dommage car les DLC (surtout celui dans la prison) sont très chouettes !

----------


## ercete

> Fini *Meteorfall: Journeys* sur téléfon intelligent.
> 
> https://www.imore.com/sites/imore.co...creens-02.jpeg
> 
> C'est un jeu de cartes sympathique, c'est orienté "casual" avec des stratégies et des constructions de decks simples qui montrent assez vite leurs limites mais pour le temps que ça dure c'est agréable.
> 
> Le système est simple, on joue un certain nombre de cartes à chaque tour, soit on dépense de l'endurance pour jouer la carte, soit on la zappe pour en regagner.
> 
> La présentation est impeccable, c'est fluide et fin, l'interface est très claire (même si par moments des éléments se chevauchent ou que je regrette que les cartes utilisées par les adversaires n'ont aucune descirpiton).
> ...


Hey je l'avais fini aussi ce printemps ! Preum's !!  ::P: 
Je connais pas *Night of the full moon* par contre, je regarderai cela...merci du tuyau

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est dommage car les DLC (surtout celui dans la prison) sont très chouettes !


J'ai pas pris le season pass t'façon  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

> C'est dommage car dans mes souvenirs la pyro est ultra pété dans le 1 et très situationnel dans le 3


Situationnel ? La Pyro dans le 3 est tout aussi pétée en fait, les mobs résistants au feu tu les défonces avec des Dark Pyromancies ou avec le truc le plus fumé du jeu : le Boulder Heave.  ::lol:: 
Sans parler de Toxic Mist ou de Rapport.

----------


## FrousT

> Situationnel ? La Pyro dans le 3 est tout aussi pétée en fait, les mobs résistants au feu tu les défonces avec des Dark Pyromancies ou avec le truc le plus fumé du jeu : le Boulder Heave. 
> Sans parler de Toxic Mist ou de Rapport.


Oué mais contre la plupart des boss tu subis...

----------


## Zodex

C'est pas faux. D'ailleurs je trouve les boss de DS3 bien plus chauds que ceux de DS1. Et les boss des DLC de DS3 bien plus chaud que ceux du DLC de DS1, aussi.

----------


## FrousT

> Et les boss des DLC de DS3 bien plus chaud que ceux du DLC de DS1, aussi.


C'est à ce moment là que je me suis rendu compte que mon build pyro était assez useless... (Soeur Friede qui esquive toute tes pyro  :Emo: )

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Parry et boule de feu dans la goule.  ::P:  (note qu'on peut résumer beaucoup de boss de cette facon).

----------


## Bobbin

> En fait, oui et non. En NG+, tu roules littéralement sur le jeu et tu dois pouvoir accéder au DLC en une paire d'heures. D'ailleurs, c'est assez marrant à faire pour mesurer le chemin accompli.





> Yep. 
> J'ai pas fini le jeu, mais j'avais redémarré pour voir au bout d'une dizaine d'heure, et effectivement la 2ème fois on avance beaucoup, beaucoup plus vite.


Ça y est, j'ai remis 6 heures dans le rabbit hole et je suis arrivé au DLC =)

----------


## Nilsou

Fini *Beholder* et son extension "*Sommeil Béat*"
Beaucoup de chose a en dire, mais pas trop envie de m'étendre. Disons qu'il essai d’être proche d'un *Paper Please* (très bon jeu) mais sur la forme comme sur le fond ça tombe un peu à plat. Sur la forme le jeu devient vite répétitif et n'introduit pas de difficulté croissante comme dans un paper please. Le mécanisme est sympa au début, mais on finit par s'ennuyer. Sur le fond, le jeu ne mène pas vraiment de réflexion sur les actions du héros (Il n'y a rien de punitif ou aucune conséquence particulière au fait d'observer les gens ou pas, ni même de se foirer, alors que c'est le cœur du jeu) et s'enfonce dans une critique politique du Stalinisme, (ou d'une sorte de Stalinisme de berlin-est durant les 5 dernières années de la vie de Staline) qui n'apporte pas grand chose (tout le monde est d'accord et ce type de régime n'existe plus sous cette forme et n'a quasiment jamais existé sous la forme fantasmée présente dans le jeu) et qui n'est même pas très fine à de nombreux endroits. 
A la fin tout ce qu'on ressent est un immense "meh"... Paper Please lui reste infiniment au dessus. Le jeu est tout de même intéressant au départ j'ai trouvé. 

Je recommande pour ceux qui s'ennuie et aime déjà ce type de jeu, mais sans l'extension, qui n'apporte pas grand chose. En sachant que vous allez probablement ramer vers la fin. *6/10* pour ma part.

----------


## znokiss

> Ça y est, j'ai remis 6 heures dans le rabbit hole et je suis arrivé au DLC =)


Eh ben voilà  :;):

----------


## akaraziel

Finis : 

*Mass Effect Andromeda (PC) :* 
Pour résumer le jeu : on visite des planètes sur lesquelles on va activer 3 grands trucs qui permettent de dévoiler un autre truc à activer. 6 fois. Et ça, ça représente les 3/4 du jeu, le dernier quart nous envoie péter la gueule du méchant ( 

Spoiler Alert! 


pour activer un autre truc

 ). Je mets pas de balises spoiler pour bien montrer le côté répétitif du jeu (puis de toutes façons on te fait comprendre direct que tu vas devoir le faire à chaque fois).
C'est donc pas super varié et j'ai fini par rusher par lassitude. Le scenar' est pas ouf, le chara design non plus. En un mot : fade.
J'ai eu une scène chelou aussi : l'équipe s'echappe d'un vaisseau, dans l'espace, mais sans casque. Normal. Ou y'a un truc que j'ai pas saisi vu que j'étais en mode " rush ras le bol".

Pour le reste, le côté action est bien foutu, le côté craft trop généreux (on peut sortir des trucs bien pétés assez rapidement) et la conduite du Nomade est très agréable. Et techniquement c'est joli, mais pas exceptionnel et pas super bien opti.



*Undertale (Vita) - fin neutre :* 

Bof.
Le propos aurait pu être intéressant si ça avait été un poil plus poussé, mais ça a suffit à éveiller ma curiosité pour essayer d'en voir le bout.
Je dis essayer parce qu'en terme de jeu j'ai pas trouvé ça super intéressant et le côté "drôle" m'a gavé assez vite.
Pour avoir un avis complet je devrais faire les deux autres fins, mais non, j'aurai pas la motivation.

----------


## Zerger

La fin pacifiste rajoute tout un pan de jeu et d'histoire

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini à l'instant *Batman Arkham Knight*.

Surement mon "Batman Arkham" préféré avec Arkham City, la direction artistique de la ville est assez incroyable et fourmille de détails; j'ai bien passé la moitié de mon temps de jeu sur le mode photo. On retrouve ici le même _gameplay_ que dans les épisodes précédents, avec comme à son habitude de nouveau ajouts ou gadget en plus de la Batmobile, qui par ailleurs est sympa à piloter, hormis pour les courses contre la montre qui m'ont parfois bien fait rager.

L'histoire est sympa et l'épilogue m'a tiré une petite larme. J'espère que Rocksteady (les devs) sauront encore se surpasser pour leurs prochains jeux, mais déjà en l'état c'est du plaisir en barre cette série.

----------


## Rakanishu

*Abzu*. C'était cool mais les contrôles trop flottant (huhu) cassaient souvent le flow du jeu. L'impression de diriger un mec bourré. 

Quelques beaux moments quand même et souvent une belle sensation de gigantisme.

----------


## Bobbin

Cette fois c'est la bonne, j'ai terminé *Dark Souls* pour de bon (i.e. j'ai plus envie de continuer mon NG+). Je me suis baladé dans toutes les zones et j'ai tué tous les boss.

Je termine niveau 102, et finalement les boss qui m'auront causé le plus de souci ce sont Orstein & Smaugh.  Les combats contre Atorias et Manus ont été assez simples, chair d'acier + bourrinage d'épée à deux mains, j'ai à peine eu à les esquiver, ils sont tombés très vites au vu des dommages que j'infligeais.

Immense expérience. J'ai passé presque autant d'heures que sur Skyrim, pourtant le spectre d'émotions que j'ai parcouru n'a rien à voir avec la généricité d'un truc comme Skyrim. Là j'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir vécu l'aventure et que mon personnage était au centre. Pareil, dans the Witcher 1 l'histoire était sympa mais je n'ai pas eu la peur au ventre, je n'ai pas eu les sensations d'accomplissement que j'ai pu ressentir en finissant certaines zones de DS.

Un peu comme Warcraft / Starcraft qui m'ont tellement marqué que j'ai du mal à apprécier d'autres RTS depuis.

Par contre je me sens complétement vide là. Je ne me sens pas le courage d'enchaîner avec un autre Dark Souls, et tous les RPG me semblent un peu mous du genou en comparaison. Je crois que je vais enchainer avec un truc totalement différent, genre Life is Strange ou un Point n' Click.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Fais une pause de plusieurs mois et passe aux suivants. A la limite tu peux sauter le 2 et passer directement à DS3 qui est un peu le best of du top de ce qu'à pondu From Software avec les Souls. T'en prendras plein les mirettes, les esgourdes et les dents.  :;):

----------


## Drakkoone

*Blood and Wine*

Enfin, et c'était génial. J'ai adoré l'ambiance coloré et bucolique, les nouveaux personnages (pour moi qui n'ai pas lu les livres) sont excellents, l'extension est très généreuse avec son grand territoire et ses nombreuses quêtes, je me suis régalé avec la faction Skellige au gwynt et j'ai bien aimé devenir propriétaire, il n'y avait pas trop de housing, juste le bon équilibre.

Assurément un DLC de grande qualité.

----------


## poulpator

Fini *Iconoclast* sur Switch.

Je n'avais pas spécialement lu les tests à sa sortie, je m'attendais à un metroid-like.. mais en fait pas du tout. Le soft mélange jeu d'aventure/plate-forme/puzzle avec une grosse part de narration.
Le jeu est magnifique, la DA tue la bite, les animations sont cools, les musiques bien que peu nombreuses font le taff'.
Niveau gameplay c'est super agréable à jouer, les phases d'action sont honnêtes (les boss sont vraiment chouettes), les puzzles malins et pas trop prise de tête, la plateforme paisible.. Mais, il y a un mais, ce qui m'a vraiment accroché et fait chaviré mon petit coeur blasé c'est toute la partie narrative. Ce jeu est drôle, attachant, émouvant et rafraîchissant. Je ne sais pas si le fait d'avoir passé 30h sur Hollow Knight juste avant à joué sur mon ressentit, mais Iconoclast m'a réjouit comme rarement.
Il n'a pas le meilleur gameplay, le meilleur level design, ou la meilleure BO. Je n'y retournerai probablement pas malgré son mode boss rush et son NG+ mais c'est assurément mon coup de cœur de l'année  ::wub:: 

Jouez-y, c'est bien.

----------


## Supergounou

> Jouez-y, c'est bien.


Amen, homme de gout  ::): 
Ce jeu c'est juste de l'amour, même plus que Shantae.

----------


## Kaede

Lara Croft GO, dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
Un bon petit puzzle game au tour par tour, juste un léger chouia trop facile. Contrôles un peu limites, c'est pas pratique de faire des diagonales au stick. Quand c'est combiné au fait de faire en avance des déplacements (pour accélérer les animations du tour en cours), de temps en temps, on se plante en ne faisant pas ce qu'on veut. Mais en général ça va.
Vraiment pas mal dans l'ensemble. Joli (dans le style low poly), relativement varié sans pour autant qu'il oublie de capitaliser sur les niveaux précédents, difficulté équilibrée. Court.
Je recommande.

----------


## xlight111x

> Amen, homme de gout 
> Ce jeu c'est juste de l'amour, même plus que Shantae.


J'approuve cet homme, qui approuve lui même cet homme !  ::):

----------


## Zerger

J'ai le jeu dans ma wishlist, je peux vous approuver ?  ::P:

----------


## poulpator

> J'ai le jeu dans ma wishlist, je peux vous approuver ?


Seulement si tu achètes  ::ninja:: 
Je découvre ce matin que le jeu est l'oeuvre d'un seul homme tout seul dans sa cave. Respect au monsieur  ::o:

----------


## xlight111x

Yup, il à mis 8 ans pour le finir, et il y a laissé quelques plumes au passage.

----------


## Momock

Et en 8 ans personne pour lui dire que son système d'upgrades était naze.  :Emo:

----------


## Catel

*Yooka-Laylee*

Mon avis n'a pas varié; j'y ajoute quand même que le jeu se tape une caméra des enfers qui était déjà le plus gros défaut du genre à son âge d'or et qui laisse entendre qu'aucune leçon n'a été apprise. Ca reste assez plat de bout en bout, avec quand même le monde du casino qui s'élève un peu au dessus du lot. Et puis ce jeu prouve qu'il y a le bon yaourt et le mauvais yaourt. Bref 5/10.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et en 8 ans personne pour lui dire que son système d'upgrades était naze.


C'est pas que c'est naze c'est que ça sert à rien  ::ninja:: 
Mais ouais c'est aussi la plus grosse critique que je ferai au jeu, j'aurai adoré que leur utilisation soit nécessaire genre pour trouver des secrets.

----------


## Illynir

Bon, j'ai fini *State of Mind*.

J'en attendais beaucoup, probablement trop en fait.

Qu'est ce qu'on se fait chier bordel, le jeu est ultra linéaire et en plus ultra lent. On dirait un sous Quantic Dream sous anti-dépresseur... Le personnage se contrôle comme un camion aussi, c'était très plaisant. L'histoire est un thriller SF très classique, du déjà vu. L'univers se résume à un mélange de ScI-fi généraliste mélangé à du Deux Ex bas de gamme. La DA est spécial aussi et très angulaire/polygonale, ça ne plaira pas à tout le monde.

Pendant 8 heures ça a été une lutte permanente contre le sommeil.  ::zzz:: 

Et quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi après avoir créé un superbe moteur 2D pour *Silence* et *Les piliers de la terre* ils sont retourné à une 3D merdique utilisant l'UE4 ? Le pognon j'imagine mais bon...

Circulez, il n'y a rien à voir.

----------


## KiwiX

*Resident Evil Revelations 2*

Un peu plus de 10h. Spoiler : c'était pas ouf. Le gameplay est pas désagréable mais le jeu, dans tout ce qu'il propose, est globalement bien nul. Peut-être un poil meilleur que le Rev1 mais j'en suis même pas sûr. Le système d'améliorations est pas idiot, y a moyen de refaire plusieurs fois les chapitres pour obtenir les rangs S partout mais ça m'intéresse pas trop, c'était déjà une purge à terminé en 10h donc bon....

----------


## Momock

> *Resident Evil Revelations 2*
> 
> Un peu plus de 10h. Spoiler : c'était pas ouf. Le gameplay est pas désagréable mais le jeu, dans tout ce qu'il propose, est globalement bien nul. Peut-être un poil meilleur que le Rev1 mais j'en suis même pas sûr. Le système d'améliorations est pas idiot, y a moyen de refaire plusieurs fois les chapitres pour obtenir les rangs S partout mais ça m'intéresse pas trop, c'était déjà une purge à terminé en 10h donc bon....


C'était plutôt passable comme jeu, ouais. Il essaie de mélanger un peu tous les styles de RE sans vraiment briller nulle-part, et je me serais bien passé des daubes de type collectionnite à trouver (je les ai totalement ignorées). Les sensations de tir ne sont pas terribles, la différence entre une balle dans la tête d'un ennemi de RE4 et la même chose dans ce jeu est frappante, ça manque de feedback. Ça m'a rebutté assez fort au début mais une fois habitué à ça et aux contrôles j'ai passé un plutôt bon moment. C'est pas un jeu que je conseillerais fortement mais à 10€ pour tout compris ça se tente. On est quand-même très au dessus de RE5 ou 6. Et puis on joue Claire et Barry! *fanboy*

Le mode de jeu extra où il faut farmer comme un connard est impardonnable par contre. Une autre addition moderne dont je me serais passé.

----------


## pesos

Terminé *Devil May Cry 2*, avec Dante et Lucia.

C'était extrêmement moyen, vraiment le vilain petit canard de la série.

C'est vide, le gameplay est répétitif au possible et le jeu ne propose aucun challenge. Je crois qu'on pourrait le terminer en laissant appuyé sur le bouton de shoot  :tired:

----------


## Kalh

*Ys VIII* sur Switch.

Bah c'était une bonne petite balade  ::): 

Les perso sont :

+ assez stéréotypés, mais pas trop, je veux dire pas de poitrine bonnet Z (coucou Xenoblade 2) 
- très peu attachant, à part Dana et Ricotta.

Le système de combat :

+ assez dynamique
+ certains boss, ainsi que des mobs de base, très sympathiques

Une histoire :

+ bien amenée (

Spoiler Alert! 


particulièrement l'avancement du Village

) sur pas loin de 60h (suis je si lent que ça?!)

Techniquement :

+ C'est assez joli et varié, malgré le fait que faire des environnements différents sur une petite île c'est pas forcément évident
- Mais quand même pas top au niveau des graphismes, j'en avais parlé il y a quelques temps, avec des effets de scintillements sur certaines textures (qui passent malgré tout pas trop mal en portable)

En bref, pas le jeu du siècle (ni même de l'année), mais une belle petit histoire qui se laisse suivre.

----------


## Hilikkus

*Hellblade*

Rarement un jeu ne m'a autant absorbé dans toute sa durée. Sous son aspect de jeu d'action/aventure à la 3e personne, il révèle rapidement une ambiance singulière porté par ses voix intérieures qui font intégralement parti du gameplay, ses combats viscéraux, ses décors fabuleux et dévastés et surtout son incroyable interprétation du personnage principal. 

Seul bémol, le gimmick de recherche de runes pour ouvrir une zone est un poil lassant à force d'être répété. Cela casse un poil le rythme du jeu, même si les longues phases de balades dans les environnements du jeu entrès 2 points d'intérêt sont très plaisantes,  grace à l'atmosphère inquiétante mais jamais trop anxiogène. C'est d'autant plus dommage que les phases proposées au moment de récupérer les fragments d'épée sont bien plus inventives et prenantes. 

Déroutant dans bien des aspects mais hautement recommandable.

----------


## Valenco

Entièrement d'accord avec toi. J’ajouterais une héroïne comme on n'en a jamais vu dans un jeu vidéo.

----------


## Zodex

*Death's Gambit*

Aucune idée du temps passé dessus, je l'ai acheté sur GOG. Quel drôle de jeu. Je m'attendais à un Dark-Souls-Like-Metroid-machin-truc, c'est un peu tout ça mais aussi autre chose... Les niveaux sont tout petits, pas beaucoup d'ennemis différents (mais toujours placés pour nous faire chier comme il se doit  ::): ), des petites zones secrètes pour récupérer quelques objets, et des raccourcis parfaitement inutiles.
Les combats sont chouettes, avec les habituelles gestions de l'endurance, blocage, parades, esquives, Iframes, le fait que la mana se vide petit à petit force à jouer offensif et dynamique. Celle-ci se recharge en frappant, et chaque classe a une manière plus efficace d'en récupérer : le Sentinel se rechargera plus facilement en faisant une parade, l'Acolyte de la Mort en tuant des ennemis, le Noble en utilisant des objets, etc. Les pièces d'équipement ne sont pas nombreuses, mais elles ont presque toutes des petites particularités, certaines qui peuvent changer le gameplay, certaines qui peuvent amener des contreparties négatives.

La mort, dans Death's Gambit, est omniprésente. Les mécaniques de réapparition aux Bonfires locaux (les Death Idols) sont parfaitement justifiés d'un point de vue scénaristique, et un boss vous accueillera différemment lors de votre deuxième tentative. Parfois, après un décès, votre perso revivra une période de sa vie, et suivant l'endroit de votre trépas vous pourrez assister à une scène spéciale. Le contrat que vous passez avec la mort au tout début du jeu est plus qu'une simple feuille de papier dans votre inventaire : vous pouvez la déchirer, rompre le contrat, et redevenir mortel. Votre prochaine mort sera définitive et votre sauvegarde effacée, tout simplement. Un des talents de l'arbre de compétence (commun aux 7 classes, exceptées 2 compétences) permet aux mortels de doubler leur gains d'exp. Malheureusement, cette compétence se trouve au milieu de l'arbre, en sachant qu'on ne gagne de points de compétences que grâce à une victoire contre un boss.
Les dialogues sont bien plus fournis que dans n'importe quel autre jeu du style - Dark Souls y compris, mais c'est pas compliqué. Le perso est muet (enfin disons qu'il parle mais , contrairement aux PNJ, et il est plutôt cynique, c'est pas un perso tout lisse. Le jeu ne manque pas d'humour au passage. A noter que l'histoire, sur la fin, devient plutôt convenue et moins intéressante.

Certains boss ont des subtilités, tel ce boss que l'on doit combattre sans le frapper, un autre que l'on affronte sur une plate-forme qui penche du coté ou vous êtes (ce qui peut conduire à votre mort si vous tombez), etc. Les boss peuvent être re-combattus dans leur version "Heroic", donc plus puissants, avec de nouveaux coups ou des coups améliorés (mais aussi de meilleures récompenses, mais pas de point de compétence).

Finalement, la taille restreinte des niveaux n'est pas si gênante que ça, car il y a beaucoup de subtilités, de petites quêtes cachées, de secrets (j'en laisse un bon nombre derrière moi, faute de les avoir percés à jour). Et le jeu part en vrille après le premier tiers, avec des niveaux bien fous, et des boss itous (certains sont optionnels).

En terme de difficulté, le jeu peut se montrer assez ardu, avec un coup de mou au milieu, et une reprise des hostilités dans la deuxième moitié. Le level up se fait sentir, en cas de coup dur il ne faut pas hésiter à aller voir ailleurs ou à gagner quelques niveaux (ça va vite) pour augmenter ses DPS - relatifs à la Force, à la Finesse ou à l'Intelligence suivant votre build.

Enfin graphiquement, le jeu tue la bite. Je ne suis pas spécialement fan de pixel ni de 2D, mais il faut avouer que l'est bô. Et les animations sont, pour la plupart, plutôt classes. Les musiques valent le détour aussi, certaines sont surprenante - il faut voir ce combat contre une boss, sur une petite musique toute tristoune.

Bref, un jeu finalement peu conventionnel, je n'ai vu personne ici en parler, je serais curieux de connaitre l'avis de quelqu'un l'ayant fini.

----------


## Hilikkus

*Shardlight* 

Je continue mon exploration des jeux Wadget Eye, après *Technobabylon* et *Primordia*. 

L'univers post apo à la Fallout m'a beau coup plu. Comme toujours, les énigmes sont toutes logiques, les doublages sont convaincant et le pixel art très agréable, même pour moi qui n'y suis pas bien sensible. Par contre on peut déplorer un certain manque d'enjeu dans le scénario: Malgré la mise en place de factions fortes et d' une certaine mythologie, on se sent bringuebalé dans une histoire qui ne nous concerne pas plus que ça. Cela reste un bon point & click qui sans rien revolutionner fait bien le taf.

----------


## reneyvane

*Assassin's Creed Origins*

C'est le meilleur épisode auquel j'ai joué et pourtant j'ai adoré le deux et le trois à leurs époques, le maniement est fluide, l'ambiance est parfaite et on nous prend beaucoup moins la tête avec les séquences dans le présent, seul regret, la diversité des missions, tout ce résume ou se termine par des combats, heureusement jubilatoire, je le recommande à tout ceux qui avaient perdu foi en la série, après plus de 50 heures sur le titre, je me tâte à prendre Odyssey, j'ai peur que les titres soient identiques et que c'est juste un gros skin, vivement la sortie qu'on soit fixé. :;):

----------


## Kaede

*Guacamelee!* (la gold edition)

Une bonne petite surprise, et je remercie Supergounou d'avoir pioché ce jeu pour moi pour l'event du backlog.
En effet, je n'ai pas bien accroché au début, entre l'input lag bien marqué (problème heureusement réglé en désactivant la vsync, ligne crado au milieu mais peu m'importe), les graphismes de qualité variable un peu trop lumineux, globalement la direction artistique qui ne m'emballait pas (ni l'univers du jeu...) et le fait que le jeu démarre lentement. J'avais un à priori négatif.
Au final :
- les graphismes sont de qualité globalement correcte. Certains backgrounds manquent cruellement de détail, mais dans l'ensemble c'est correct. Certains personnages ou monstres sont même très bien fichus. De plus, la plupart des backgrounds, dont le niveau de détail est malheureusement un peu trop variable, sont dessinés en partie 2 fois (pour l'alternance monde des vivants / monde des morts), avec des variations parfois très bien vues montrant le soucis du détail
- on fait vite "abstraction" de l'univers du jeu, surtout qu'il est intégré de façon amusante (les espèces de piñata après chaque combat, par exemple)
- le jeu ne se prend pas au sérieux ! Sans tomber dans le n'importe quoi, il y a plein de clins d'oeil et de blagues amusants. Une des meilleures qualités du jeu.
- le rythme est très soutenu, on gagne régulièrement des pouvoirs (mais genre, _très_ régulièrement), de plus le jeu est court, j'ai mis 4.7h pour la 

Spoiler Alert! 


mauvaise

 fin. C'est vraiment un jeu qui ne se moque pas du joueur de ce point de vue (oui, pour moi c'est une qualité  :;): )
- la difficulté est globalement très progressive et équilibrée. Le jeu capitalise très intelligemment en intégrant et en combinant les difficultés petit à petit, un modèle du genre. En démarrant j'ai eu peur d'un jeu mou, au final ça se corse un peu, même si les combats restent pas très nerveux

A noter qu'il y a eu une version++ du jeu (Super Turbo machin), au vu des screenshots, elle est plus jolie. Il y aurait aussi des pouvoirs supplémentaires. J'imagine que pour un nouveau joueur qui possèderait les deux, elle annule et remplace la première.

Je recommande !

----------


## Zerger

Il y a surtout Guaca 2 qui est sorti avant-hier  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> *Guacamelee!* (la gold edition)


 ::): 

Le 2 vient de sortir, je dis ça je dis rien !

edit: ppfff Zerger so schnell

----------


## Zerger

:Cigare: 

Toujours premier sur les suggestions

----------


## Kaede

> Le 2 vient de sortir, je dis ça je dis rien !


RDV à l'event du backlog 2022  ::trollface::

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Guacamelee!* (la gold edition)
> 
> En effet, je n'ai pas bien accroché au début, entre l'input lag bien marqué, les graphismes de qualité variable un peu trop lumineux, globalement la direction artistique qui ne m'emballait pas (ni l'univers du jeu...) et le fait que le jeu démarre lentement. J'avais un à priori négatif.


Il traine dans mon backlog depuis des mois (voire plus) et je l'ai jamais activé pour à peu près les mêmes raisons que toi. Ton retour  me fait reconsidérer ma position même si ma liste de jeu en attente commence à me décourager  :Emo: 

Pour rester _on topic_ :

*Deadlight* 

Un petit jeu d'action/plateforme en 2D ou on contrôle un vieux barbu Badass dans un monde post pandémie. 

Ça se tient pas mal, le jeu est constitué de tableaux où il faudra déterminer la bonne suite d'action à mener pour passer à la suite. Rien d'insurmontable en terme de difficulté malgré certains endroits où la lisibilité laisse à désirer. 

Coté artistique, la palette de couleurs rappelle *This War of Mine* et les cutscenes façon comics tentent de rattraper une histoire traitée avec la finesse d'un tractopelle.

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de référence dans ce style de jeu mais celui ci me paraît dispensable, je crois même que je m'étais plus amusé sur la trilogie *Assassin's Creed Chronicles*.


*Mini Metro*

Très bon puzzle game, ultra épuré dans sa présentation et son gameplay. Les objectifs secondaire des dernières villes sont réservés aux maîtres de la régulation ferroviaire ! Mention spéciale pour toute la partie sonore qui rend le jeu tout simplement hypnotisant

----------


## Jughurta

> *Guacamelee!* (la gold edition)
> 
> Une bonne petite surprise, et je remercie Supergounou d'avoir pioché ce jeu pour moi pour l'event du backlog.
> En effet, je n'ai pas bien accroché au début, entre l'input lag bien marqué (problème heureusement réglé en désactivant la vsync, ligne crado au milieu mais peu m'importe), les graphismes de qualité variable un peu trop lumineux, globalement la direction artistique qui ne m'emballait pas (ni l'univers du jeu...) et le fait que le jeu démarre lentement. J'avais un à priori négatif.
> Au final :
> - les graphismes sont de qualité globalement correcte. Certains backgrounds manquent cruellement de détail, mais dans l'ensemble c'est correct. Certains personnages ou monstres sont même très bien fichus. De plus, la plupart des backgrounds, dont le niveau de détail est malheureusement un peu trop variable, sont dessinés en partie 2 fois (pour l'alternance monde des vivants / monde des morts), avec des variations parfois très bien vues montrant le soucis du détail
> - on fait vite "abstraction" de l'univers du jeu, surtout qu'il est intégré de façon amusante (les espèces de piñata après chaque combat, par exemple)
> - le jeu ne se prend pas au sérieux ! Sans tomber dans le n'importe quoi, il y a plein de clins d'oeil et de blagues amusants. Une des meilleures qualités du jeu.
> - le rythme est très soutenu, on gagne régulièrement des pouvoirs (mais genre, _très_ régulièrement), de plus le jeu est court, j'ai mis 4.7h pour la 
> ...


Moi j'ai mis 32 heures pour finir le jeu avec 90% des succès dont la médaille d'or dans tous les défis El Infierno, si tu n'as pas fait ça tu es passé à côté d'une grosse partie du jeu.

----------


## Kaede

Ah oui, j'ai acheté de quoi passer cette porte mais j'ai pas continué je crois.
Je suis pas sur du tout de vouloir passer 25h de plus sur ce jeu ... mais j'essayerai de retourner vers cette porte, histoire de voir ce qui se trame, merci  :;):  Une fois que j'aurai fait Max Payne 3 ...

----------


## Jughurta

J'ai fait de la coop avec ma nièce de 9 ans au début, et ensuite j'ai refait le jeu en solo donc il y a une bonne grosse dizaine d'heures qui ne compte pas pour tout finir et comme j'ai pas un très gros skill, c'est faisable encore plus rapidement.

----------


## banditbandit

*La terre du Milieu :L'ombre du Mordor*



J'aime ce jeu pourtant je déteste à peu près tout ce qu'il propose. 

D'abord le systéme de Save unique, j'aime bien pouvoir sauvegarder quand je veux et/ou au moins à des points fixes. Le coté roque-like me plait pas du tout.
Le monde ouvert, avec quinze milles trucs à farmer comme dans la plupart des RPG, Une map assez grande mais au final bien vide et sans point de vue majeur. 

Le systéme de Nemesis auquel je ne comprends pas grand chose si ce n'est qu'à chaque défaite l'adversaire devient plus puissant. Plus on perd plus c'est difficile (enfin c'est relatif car le jeu n'est pas non plus trop difficile heureusement).

Les combats redondant de capitaines et de gardes, vite brouillon dès qu'il ya du monde à l'écran. L'infiltration complétement pétée mais heureusement dirais-je sinon ce serait le bordel à chaque rencontre.  :;): 
Le boss final  ::huh::   ::lol::  


Malgré cela j'ai bien aimé, notamment le fait de pouvoir monter des caragos (relativement facilement), le comportement des ennemies (jouer avec la peur c'est très marrant), les trucs de trahison aussi  ::trollface:: , les quelques quêtes annexes intéressantes (gollum, la chasse avec le nain, le traitre) malheureusement pas très spectaculaires mais nécessaires.

Le système de domination (bien jouissif) qui arrive à mon goût bien trop tard alors que j'ai déjà épuré la premier map. D'ailleurs de ce coté la seconde map est beaucoup plus sympathique (sans être exceptionnelle) rendant la première redondante et obsolète. 

L'univers du seigneur des anneaux évidemment, les musiques superbes. Les animations, les dialogues et les gueules des personnages.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas fini un jeu, entre les 4X et jeux de gestion.
Et je viens de finir *Subnautica* avec environ... 130 heures. Oui j'ai aimé.  ::happy2:: 

J'ai énormément exploré, selon mes envies. J'ai farmé, dans ce genre de jeu je suis comme la fourmi. J'ai apprécié la beauté des environnements, en découvrir de nouveaux. Je me suis battu, pour péter les dents des léviathans et être tranquille (et puis ils m'énervaient faut avouer).
J'ai tenté de faire une joli base, de faire des constructions plus tordues voire inutiles. Et je n'ai regardé le wiki que lorsque je suis arrivé à la fin du jeu.

Ca faisait un bon moment que j'étais à la fin, je voulais vraiment faire une belle base (qui deviendrait ma principale)... avant d'abandonner. J'ai des tonnes de ressources d'avance mais malheureusement cet aspect n'est pas assez utile. Comme d'autres éléments, équipements, on peut se passer de beaucoup de choses, et avoir une jolie base, surtout à la fin, n'avait plus d'intérêt. J'ai compris que je ne reviendrais pas juste pour la finir, donc j'ai préféré finir le jeu une bonne fois et tourner la page.

Au pad sur la grosse télé, j'en ai profité. Et les sons ! Je joue sans le son (et presque toujours sans musique) dans pas mal de jeux, mais je les ai vraiment appréciés ici, c'est vraiment un jeu à ambiance.
J'étais un peu déçu au début en découvrant que la carte n'est pas aléatoire, c'est clair que je le relancerai pas du coup, connaissant presque tous les recoins. Mais j'ai changé d'avis en voyant certains endroits, une carte procédurale n'aurait pas eu ce charme.

Pour l'instant mon GOTY 2018, en attendant si Rimworld sort bien cette année en version finale, et même s'il reste pas mal de bugs (surtout de collisions). Rien de bien gênant pour jouer tranquillement, comparé à ce que j'ai pu voir chez d'autres joueurs, le dernier patch a l'air d'avoir arrangé pas mal de choses. Mais un peu trop pour se permettre de jouer avec une seule vie, j'ai eu 2 gros bugs qui ont causé ma mort sans que je puisse m'en sortir.

Je crois que c'est mon 1er "vrai" jeu d'exploration, dans le sens où j'ai vraiment ressenti le plaisir de me balader. Dans les mondes ouverts j'aime bien aller voir ce qu'il y a derrière cette colline, cette maison (c'est ce que j'aime dans les Skyrim et autre)... mais je n'avais jamais ressenti ce plaisir, cette impression qu'il s'agit du coeur du jeu.
J'aimerais bien en faire un autre du même genre si ça existe, en attendant la suite qu'ils ont annoncé récemment.

----------


## Zerger

Le seul gros défaut de Subnautica, c'est qu'on est tout triste une fois le jeu fini  :Emo:

----------


## PaulPoy

> Le seul gros défaut de Subnautica, c'est qu'on est tout triste une fois le jeu fini


so true  :Emo: 

J'ai tout récemment terminé *Oddworld New n Tasty*, soit le remake du vieux Oddworld Abe's Odyssey dont je n'avais à l'époque fait que la démo sur Playstation. Le jeu me rappelle les géniaux Another World ou Flash Back.
Bah j'ai trouvé ça très bien, ce n'est pas un classique pour rien. Le remake est très beau, même s'il y a des détracteurs de la DA + flashy. Je pense que Abe a gagné un peu en souplesse, dans l'ensemble ça va sur la maniabilité. J'ai bien aimé l'histoire et la narration, toutes simples mais amusantes, on s'attache presque au peuple d'Abe. Quelques reproches à faire sur certains puzzles qui peuvent casser la logique du jeu et être assez difficile à aborder. Ainsi que les timings parfois ignobles. Sur ce dernier point la sauvegarde rapide évite tout de même un peu trop de frustration.

Et juste avant, j'ai pu terminer *The Evil Within* (le 1) et ses 2 premiers DLC. C'était sympa mais loin du génie de Resident Evil. C'est très linéaire, n'a pas beaucoup de sens (certes justifié, mais ça fait un peu facile) et est plutôt bof niveau narration. Ca alterne entre moments d'infiltration simple et phases d'action. Trop de phases d'action car le gameplay ne suit pas bien, et la plupart sont peu inspirées et frustrantes (au contraire des affrontements contre les nemesis, réussis et redoutés). Très gore dans l'ensemble mais pas assez de folie visuelle. Le jeu souffre de quelques longueurs et la fin n'est pas terrible. Les DLC m'ont semblé meilleurs que le jeu lui même. Ils sont plus portés sur l'infiltration. Je les ai trouvés un peu plus réussis sur l'histoire. Ils bouchent pas mal de trous scénaristiques du jeu principal, à tel point que je ne conseillerai surtout pas de s'en passer. Ils donnent l'impression que le jeu de base a été amputé. De mémoire, DLC compris, je crois me souvenir de 2 moments à énigmes (très simples), ce qui je trouve est trop peu car elles participent bien à créer une ambiance mystérieuse.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Le seul gros défaut de Subnautica, c'est qu'on est tout triste une fois le jeu fini


C'est pourquoi je m'étais donné cette nouvelle base pour objectif mais... j'ai dû m'y résoudre, ce jeu a bien une fin.
Mais quel moment !

----------


## Kaelis

J'étais content de partir moi, je me disais "c'est fait".

----------


## Blackogg

Ayé, j'ai fini le *DOOM* (le all caps fait partie intégrante du titre) de 2016, en Ultra Violence.
Et ben c'était très cool, on a des gros flingues qui font boom boom, ou bratatatatata ou vuvuvuvu, ou sbrlam ou encore schbroum et on massacre plein de démons qui font graaaaaw, waaargh ou schkreeeeee !
Et en même temps, on doit courir et sauter partout pendant que les démons courent et sautent partout pour venir se jeter sous nos tirs ! 

C'est exactement ce que j'attendais du jeu, c'est exactement ce que j'ai eu  :Mellow2: 
Je me suis limité à faire un ou 2 niveaux par session de jeu, ce qui doit aider à contrebalancer une possible impression de répétition, et me permettait d'avoir ma petite session défouloir quand j'en ressentais le besoin. Et quel défouloir que ce DOOM, nom de nom !

Alors certes, au bout d'un petit moment, on a vu tous les ennemis du jeu et on possède tout l'arsenal, ce qui fait que chaque combat finit par ressembler au précédent (un peu plus de cacodémons par-ci, un peu plus de barons par là, toujours plein de mancubus). J'imagine que si on veut rusher le jeu sans être un gros fan de la licence, ça doit être un brin lassant.
Perso, vu que j'ai étalé les sessions de jeu sur 1 mois, ça ne m'a pas du tout dérangé. Du début à la fin c'était toujours aussi amusant de tout faire péter autour de soi en blastant du gros métal à fond dans les enceintes ! 


En revanche, si vous n'aimez pas tout faire péter autour de vous en blastant du gros métal à fond dans les enceintes et que l'idée de faire des pauses vous révulse, ce jeu n'est peut être pas fait pour vous.

----------


## KiwiX

*Doom 2016*

Fini en 6/7h en ultra violence. J'étais en mode _mouif bof_, jusqu'à la moitié du jeu environ. Puis, j'ai récupéré le Super Shotgun  :Bave: . Et là, retournement de veste : la deuxième partie est vachement mieux, ça s'enchaine en mode vénère, il y a un peu de challenge mais pas trop, c'est bien frénétique et ça change totalement mon avis sur le solo. 

J'pense pas le refaire en nightmare pour autant mais c'était quand même bien cool. J'ai bien fait de le réinstaller. Je peux m'intéresser à Doom Eternal maintenant  ::siffle:: . A noter que le moteur tourne super propre et qu'on est loin de RAGE à la release  ::siffle:: .

----------


## banditbandit

*Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs*

Dommage qu'il soit affublé du préfixe Amnesia car tout compte fait c'est sans doute ce qui lui a le plus porté préjudice. Pourtant le jeu à de grande qualités narratives et artistiques. Superbe DA (malgré un moteur vieillissant ou déjà vieux), bande son assez géniale.
La partie narration est la plus maitrisée et au final les puzzles et autres monstres ne sont la que pour ponctuer la narration, et participer à l'ambiance.

Un titre original par les thèmes qu'il aborde et qui tient plus du Walking Simulator (avec tout ce que ça implique) que du survival-horror, passé ce malentendu ça se laisse jouer sans déplaisir et se termine sur un final grandiose.

----------


## KiwiX

*Gal*gun Double Peace*

Finir les 2 meilleurs FPS de 2016 d’affilée, quoi de mieux ? Je vous le demande.
Torpillé en 2h et ça prend déjà trop de temps pour ce que c’est. Il s’agit d’un jeu japonais donc il y a des rangs S à obtenir et je viens de me rendre compte qu’il y avait plusieurs fins  ::o:  Un grand jeu, assurément.

----------


## ercete

Fini *Star Wars Battlefront 2 : Solo*

Visuellement c'est splendide. Voilà. Tout le reste pues du cul.
Le reste est tout simplement affligeant ! Et pourtant je suis bon public ! (J'aime toutes les trilogies !)
Mais là : on est au degré zéro du scénario ! Le récit est téléphoné, la narration inexistante, le rythme complètement haché, les dialogues nuls... La durée insultante.
Le gameplay est soporifique en FPS (ça fait piou-piou, voilà...) par contre j'ai pas apprécié dès qu'on est en TPS, surtout avec les classes jedi.
Le level design est moisi - sérieux une mission entière sur Endor où et tu montes à aucun moment dans les arbres...
Les musiques n'ont rien d'exceptionnel c'est du sous-JohnWilliams en mode soupe à thèmes Star Wars... rien ne m'a vraiment marqué.
Le mode dogfight est tout juste divertissant. 

Soyons clair : ils ont ajouté un solo pour faire joli à là va-vite, mais c'est aussi agréable que de se prendre une volée d'insulte par un automobiliste sur le périf !

Je vais me divertir un peu avec le multi sans grande conviction...

----------


## Rakanishu

*Layers Of Fear.*

Beaucoup aimé. Un vrai train fantôme avec beaucoup de scènes WTF, c'était assez fou et génial par moments. Après, y'a trop de jump scares, et le jeu a une formule un peu reloue au final qui ne change pas (ouvrir une porte, aller dans une scène, voir la scène qui fait peur, aller dans une nouvelle pièce, bis repetita).

Mais pour tous les moments "Wow" que j'ai eu, je regrette pas.

----------


## hisvin

La vraie question étant "As-tu compris?"  ::ninja::

----------


## Rakanishu

Le gros du gros, j'suis allé sur Wikipedia pour lire le reste, mais le côté nébuleux de l'histoire ne m'a pas dérangé.

----------


## PaulPoy

J'avais particulièrement aimé la scène de la chambre d'enfant. Ce n'est pas le jeu du genre que j'ai le + apprécié, mais il est tout à fait recommandable (bien + que Conarium...  ::ninja:: )

*Botanicula* terminé. Depuis un moment dans ma liste de jeux, je me suis enfin motivé à le faire. Quelques soucis d'aide/jouabilité par moment, être bloqué parce qu'on ne trouve pas comment interagir avec l'interface c'est un peu couillon (mais le jeu est peut être davantage pensé pour le tactile ?). Après c'est du point n click, et j'ai un peu du souci avec le rythme de ce genre de jeu. Par contre rien à redire sur la direction artistique, c'est juste génial. C'est beau, ultra choupi, et l'ambiance sonore est top (bruitages à la bouche ^^).

----------


## KiwiX

*Mr Shifty*

Un peu moins de 4h et j'en ai bien chié sur le dernier niveau. Le boss de fin était bien ridicule en comparaison de tout le cheminement. Je remercie le petit artisan (amazon/twitch) pour m'avoir offert ces 4h de souffrance, le tout avec mon argent.

----------


## Ventilo

Terminé *Subnautica* également

65 heures environ, sur un portable en 15", I5 et 970M.
Sans SSD j'ai senti les chargement passer au démarrage, mais IG même si ma distance de vue était réduite, le jeu a très bien tourné. Sauf les drones caméra et un moment ou deux ou j'ai terminé dans un décor.

Le jeu est féérique dans ses décors, son environnement sonore. Les poissons sont les héros, ils sont charismatiques à leur manière. 
J'ai fait une partie survie en difficulté normale, donc à part les gros léviathan, il n'y a pas de réelle difficulté. Et c'est bien.

J'ai passé beaucoup de temps avant de pouvoir faire ma première base, beaucoup trop de temps à tout déménager pour en faire une 2°, énormément d'aller-retour pour farm les composants. Mais il y a moyen de faire des bases vraiment chouettes.

Un excellent jeu, mais à la fin j'en avais quand même un peu marre et je me suis dépêché de finir.

----------


## Cannes

Terminé The Walking Dead S2.

Snif, ça fait un peu mal. J'ai beaucoup aimé cette saison et les personnages qui s'y trouvent, jouer Clementine c'était une expérience vraiment sympa, je me suis encore vite pris dans l'histoire et les choix..Et pour ceux qui demandent:


Spoiler Alert! 


 J'ai choisi la fin de Kenny ou on part, sans rentrer à Wellington. Alors à la base je voulais prendre la fin de Jane parce que elle est beaucoup moins toxique que Kenny  mais j'ai eu la chance de me faire spoiler la mort de Jane dans la S3 du coup j'ai voulu tenter ce que je ne savais pas. 


Hâte de me faire la S3.

Ah et pour le backlog, j'ai fait l'épisode de 1 de Back to the Future, mais c'était très chiant :l

----------


## Lambda19919

> Ah et pour le backlog, j'ai fait l'épisode de 1 de Back to the Future, mais c'était très chiant :l


C'est plus lent que les TellTales récents, mais j'avais bien aimé les épisodes Back to the Future. D'un point de vue gameplay je ne pense pas que ça s'améliore au fil du temps, mais d'un point de vue scénaristique j'ai souvenir de situations bien différentes d'un épisode à l'autre et assez fidèle au films.

Après ça fait déjà quelques années, ils ont sans doute pas super bien vieilli...

----------


## KiwiX

*Yakuza 0*

Pouah, un sacré morceau en moins ! Mais là où ça calme, c’est qu’en 40h de jeu (hard), les statistiques finales m’indiquent que je n’ai fait que 23% de tout ce que le jeu propose  :^_^:   :^_^:  

La fin, la musique, les combats, c’est cool mais c’est vraiment TROP long et c’est un peu le défaut du jeu : tout prend énormément trop de temps et même si c’est bien, ils auraient gagnés à rendre ça plus digeste. Pas sûr que je le recommande à un nouveau venu même si je regrette pas le temps passé dessus (j’ai envie de poncer les activités annexes, maintenant).

----------


## Supergounou

> *Yakuza 0*
> 
> Pouah, un sacré morceau en moins ! Mais là où ça calme, c’est qu’en 40h de jeu (hard)


 ::O: 

J'en suis à 38h de jeu et j'en suis seulement au 3ème chapitre. C'est là que je me rends compte que bordel, je suis vraiment fort pour me perdre dans toutes les saloperies secondaires...

----------


## KiwiX

> J'en suis à 38h de jeu et j'en suis seulement au 3ème chapitre.


 ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O: 

... 


> 38h de jeu et j'en suis seulement au 3ème chapitre





> 38h





> 3ème chapitre


 ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O: 

"Bon chance".

----------


## Astasloth

Ha ouais... Je suis en train d'y jouer et, en 17h de jeu, je viens de terminer le 6e chapitre...
Faut vraiment passer sa vie dans les mini-jeux.
Pourtant j'en fais, je les aime bien. Et je fais des substories dès que j'en croise. Mais j'ai tellement envie de connaitre la suite de l'histoire que je ne reste jamais plantée pendant 3h à faire les à-côtés  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

> Ha ouais... Je suis en train d'y jouer et, en 17h de jeu, je viens de terminer le 6e chapitre...
> Faut vraiment passer sa vie dans les mini-jeux.
> Pourtant j'en fais, je les aime bien. Et je fais des substories dès que j'en croise. Mais j'ai tellement envie de connaitre la suite de l'histoire que je ne reste jamais plantée pendant 3h à faire les à-côtés


Perso, j'ai enclenché la seconde vers les 15/20h de jeu et j'ai laissé tomber les activités annexes pour me focus au max sur l'histoire. Je pensais pas que ça prendrait 20h de plus pour le finir  :^_^:  Heureusement, suffit de sauvegarder à la fin et de recharger la partie en Premium Adventure Mode histoire de poncer tout le contenu mais y a de quoi passer 200h dessus sans le platiner  :^_^: .

----------


## Supergounou

Mon "soucis" avec ce Yakuza (c'est mon premier), c'est que je trouve le scénario principal plutôt inintéressant, j'ai pas du tout envie de m'y investir. Je vois régulièrement cette tache violette sur mon radar, parfois même, je m'en rapproche un peu, mais rapidement je me dis "oh aller, va plutôt faire un petit karaoké, tu t'amuseras plus".

Finalement c'est plutôt l'approche à la Ubisoft qui m'attire, cet espèce de parc d'attraction géant avec 1000 choses à faire par m².

----------


## Momock

J'en suis au chapitre 5 avec 47 heures de jeu. C'est pas de ma faute si les side-quests me sautent dessus!

----------


## Catel

J'y ai pas joué mais j'ai écouté toute la BO  :Vibre:

----------


## znokiss

Pour ce genre de jeux, j'utilise en général un accessoire bien utile :

----------


## KiwiX

> Mon "soucis" avec ce Yakuza (c'est mon premier), c'est que je trouve le scénario principal plutôt inintéressant, j'ai pas du tout envie de m'y investir.


Du coup, j'ai un conseil (puisque je l'ai trouvé trop long à se mettre en place aussi) : avance l'histoire principale, ça décolle après le chapitre 10  :;):

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini en 85h, mais franchement tout ce qui est à coté j'ai trouvé que du plaisir. Et du coup l'histoire passe super bien quand tu en reprend un petit bout.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Treasure Adventure World*


J'ai globalement beaucoup aimé ce jeu "à la métroid" qui se déroule sur un archipel, et après 20h de jeu environ, j'arrive à la fin. Dommage que le boss final soit sans surprise, tout comme les autres boss d'ailleurs, qui sont de loin pas le point fort du jeu. Heureusement il y en a peu.

J'ai adoré l'exploration, l'ambiance très bon enfant mais  bien amenée, les personnages croisés en route qui ont tous leur personnalité, les très nombreux secrets à dénicher un peu partout. La nouvelle patte graphique est chouette et change agréablement du pixel art de la 1ère version du jeu (la gratuite). La refonte des musiques _"chiptune"_ aussi passe bien et casse moins les oreilles au bout de 15 minutes de jeu.

Un des soucis du jeu, c'est que parfois on est perdu tel un Catel dans _Hollow Knight_, et c'est assez souvent à cause d'énigmes où l'on se demande si on a bien tous les objets nécessaire pour la résoudre ou bien on est juste trop bête pour voir la solution (c'était souvent le 2ème cas de figure pour moi, évidemment). Dans les cas-là, aller juste jeter un coup d’œil au wiki du jeu résout bien des soucis.
Notre personnage qui tombe un peu trop rapidement lors des phases de plateforme pourra aussi faire un peu rager, mais avec l'expérience on s'y fait totalement (on est loin d'un Broforce, et tant mieux).

Donc un peu petit jeu, certes pas parfait mais qui a un charme suffisant pour tenter en haleine le joueur tout du long.

----------


## CptProut

> .Finalement c'est plutôt l'approche à la Ubisoft qui m'attire, cet espèce de parc d'attraction géant avec 1000 choses à faire par m².


40 H et je suis au chapitre 10  :Emo: 

Je suis pas trop d'accord avec ta vison "Ubisoft" la ou un jeu ubi propose des activité yakuza te piège dans un arc narratif ou tu passe littéralement 5H à faire des courses de petite voiture  :Vibre: , et tu reste car le scenar  de cette quete te donne envie de continuer.

----------


## Supergounou

> tu reste car le scenar  de cette quete te donne envie de continuer.


Ah oui mais non, je trouve les histoires des sub-quest et autres mini-jeux pires que le scénar principal. Tout ce que je veux, c'est débloquer des trucs moi bon sang!  :Bave:

----------


## Blackogg

> Ah oui mais non, je trouve les histoires des sub-quest et autres mini-jeux pires que le scénar principal. Tout ce que je veux, c'est débloquer des trucs moi bon sang!


Mais justement, en finissant les sidequests tu débloques des super histoires à écrire sur des cartes postales  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais justement, en finissant les sidequests tu débloques des super histoires à écrire sur des cartes postales


Wô bordel.

----------


## CptProut

> Wô bordel.


C'est le piège chaque substories te débloque un truc ou une situation à un moment ou un autre.

----------


## Bibik

Comme j'avais teasé dans le topic des OST, j'ai donc joué à *Mana Khemia, Alchemist of Al-Revis* spin-off de la série Atelier, un JRPG donc.
C'est mon premier Atelier, souvent cité comme étant une perle cachée de la PS2 mais malheureusement pour lui à la fin de la vie de la console (2008, 2009 chez nous et en nombre d'exemplaires limités, ce qui cote un peu le jeu chez les connaisseurs). De plus, il a été porté sur PSP mais le portage est techniquement à la traine ce qui a affecté la renommée du jeu. 
Comme c'est un Atelier, y'a du craft, énormément de craft. 

- Y'a une partie Dungeon Crawler + Harvest, on va tabasser des streums visibles sur la carte ou on peut tenter de les éviter pour pas perdre de temps et viser les points d'harvest. 
- Et y'a une partie craft, ou l'on fait des allez-retours entre deux salles de l'Académie pour crafter du matos : le workshop qui permet de faire les matériaux de base et les consommables. Et la Forge qui permet de combiner tout ce beau monde pour en faire de l'équipement : armures, armes, accessoires. Ces allées et retours sont la partie chiante du craft, le reste est passionnant. Il y a une centaine d'items différents et plus encore de combinaisons possibles, on se surprend à passer pas mal de temps à tester des combinaisons ou à viser des stats ou un item un peu fort. Chaque découverte permet également de remplir le growbook qui est l'arbre de talent de chaque personnages et qui lui apporte stats&pouvoirs. Pas de level donc, le personnage n'évolue qu'avec le craft.

Autre aspect de *Mana Khemia* qui le rend particulièrement apprécié des fans d'Atelier, c'est qu'il a l'un des meilleurs systèmes de combats de la série. Grosso modo, c'est de l'ATB avec frise chronologique qui annonce qui va pouvoir agir dans l'ordre, à la manière de *Grandia*. Là où *Grandia* n'avait que peu de moyen d'influer sur le déroulement d'une barre d'action, *Mana Khemia* va donner la possibilité de jouer dessus, de construire des tactiques ou de se les faire contrer ! Il est donc encore plus jouissif de réussir un stun décisif, de donner de l'initiative supplémentaire à ses personnages ou du tricher avec la file d'attente (Roxxis est particulièrement pété sur la fin à ce petit jeu-là )
De plus, le jeu propose à partir d'un moment un système de cross-tag comme dans les jeux de bastons, avec des personnages en soutien. Les combats deviennent alors vraiment sympas car ce soutien peut être autant offensif que défensif, autant servir à ajouter des coups qu'à préserver et régénérer un personnage dans le dur.

L'histoire est pas particulièrement marquante, sauf qu'elle a de multiples fins selon les quêtes de loyautés effectuées durant le jeu avec les autres protagonistes. Elle est connue cependant pour être un peu plus sombre et mature que la série Atelier qui vise à être du "cute girls doing cute alchemy", sans doute est-ce pour ça que la licence n'a pas vraiment marché au Japon ?
L'ensemble se déroule dans un rythme scolaire évidemment, avec des "Travaux Pratiques" au choix (alchimie, baston, récolte) qui sont notés de A à F et qui conditionnent le temps libre ensuite pour aller flirter euuuh mieux connaître les camarades du workshop. Enfin, y'a les events qui font avancer l'Histoire.

Principalement, le jeu est cool, l'OST est mémorable, les personnages sont tous intéressants sauf le dernier qui a été ajouté parce qu'il fallait du wtf japan... et je regrette d'avoir eu à l'émuler pour en profiter bien que j'ai le disque ps2. 
C'est clairement le genre de jeu que Nis America devrait faire l'effort de porter sur Steam et Switch, d'autant plus qu'il est doublé intégralement en Japonais et US. Dans les points négatifs, on notera que y'a un peu de répétition sur le craft vers la fin (refaire pas mal d'items pour accéder aux meilleurs crafts), que y'a beaucoup de mobs dans les donjons  - mais ça c'est ma faute j'ai du mal à esquiver les fights- et que le cycle jour-nuit dans ces mêmes donjons sont plus contraignants qu'autre chose : les mobs sont deux fois plus fort et ne lootent pas beaucoup plus donc on a plus l'intérêt d'attendre en afk le jour que de risquer à s'épuiser sur des combats difficiles. 
En dernier lieu, comptez une 50aine d'heures pour le finir, il y a un NG+ mais il apporte surtout un donjon hardcore.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je l'avais eu gratuitement via mon abonnement Amazon Prime et je n'en attendais rien. A dire vrai, je ne savais même pas quel type de jeu. Au final, j'ai passé un bon moment sur *Manuel Samuel*. Je n'ai fait que le mode histoire qui est sans doute une mise en bouche (2-3h à tout casser) pour faire de l'arcade en essayant de faire de meilleurs temps, mais perso, ça me suffit. Le concept est simple : Sam meurt et la mort le laisse vivre s'il arrive à tout faire manuellement pendant 24h. On se retrouve alors avec 4 touches pour les membres (bras et jambes), une pour se retourner, une pour se redresser, une pour cligner des yeux, une pour inspirer et une pour expirer.
C'est sympa et l'histoire est fun (avec beaucoup d'humour). En ce qui me concerne, il ne fallait pas plus long parce que je commençais à trouver ça un peu fastidieux parfois et le boss final m'a gavé. Pas de pénalité quand on oublie de faire quelque chose (respirer par exemple  ::): , si ce n'est qu'on doit recommencer ce qu'on était en train de faire. Parfait pour moi, ça évite la frustration.

----------


## Euklif

> Atelier


.

Je ne connais pas ce Mana Kenia mais il me fait énormément penser aux Arc Tonelico comme tu décris le système de combat. Donc à moins que ce soit un nom japonais pour un des épisodes de la serie (je ne connais que le premier et je ne me rappelle pas d'école dedans), ça peut valoir le coup pour toi de jeter un oeil dessus. J'avais beaucoup aimé aussi d'ailleurs. En revanche, y a une grosse composante vn donc à voir si tu n'y es pas allergique.

----------


## PaulPoy

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010)*. Bien fait de le réinstaller et de m'y mettre sérieusement parce que j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à y jouer en visant le maximum de médailles d'or. La map "ouverte", bien jolie techniquement pour ses 8 ans d'age, qui sert à toutes les épreuves, manque malheureusement de caractère. Il y a bien qq batiments par ci par là, une cascade, un rocher, un raccourci, mais c'est assez plat et générique. Malgré tout, les épreuves pilotes vs flics sont de loin les plus passionnantes du jeu et ce dans un camp comme dans l'autre, le gameplay étant d'ailleurs bien distinct (même pour les épreuves de contre la montre il y a des nuances non négligeables). L'IA est super aggressive et parfois pleine de surprise, bien qu'elle soit en partie "scriptée". Elle semble ralentir ou accélérer en fonction de notre avancée, mais au moins ça permet d'obtenir un rythme assez soutenu durant les courses.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Max Payne 3, dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.

Le gameplay TPS générique passe-partout m'a lassé (de même qu'il me lasse dans les GOW, Uncharted & co etc.).
De plus les jeux qui veulent trop ressembler à des films m'ont toujours agacé (les trucs habituels : aberration chromatique, cinématiques trop nombreuses / interminables, cameraman bourré).
On comprendra que c'était mal parti.

A choisir un shooter, je préfère 1000 fois un jeu moins scénarisé (ou  plutôt, moins blindé de cinématiques longues et inintéressantes) et plus  technique, à la Sin & Punishment. Oui je sais, y a pas de cover, mais c'est du shoot.
Pas un mauvais jeu, c'est juste pas pour moi.

----------


## Bibik

> .
> 
> Je ne connais pas ce Mana Kenia mais il me fait énormément penser aux Arc Tonelico comme tu décris le système de combat. Donc à moins que ce soit un nom japonais pour un des épisodes de la serie (je ne connais que le premier et je ne me rappelle pas d'école dedans), ça peut valoir le coup pour toi de jeter un oeil dessus. J'avais beaucoup aimé aussi d'ailleurs. En revanche, y a une grosse composante vn donc à voir si tu n'y es pas allergique.


Merci pour la recommandation, je vois effectivement que c'est aussi un jeu Gust édité par Nis America à l'époque où ils portaient aussi en Europe, sur PlayStation 2. Ca me fait penser que j'en ai du passer pas mal de bons jeux du genre ceci dit avec les portages récents des *Tales of*, *Legend of heroes*, *Ys* et autres *Atelier*, ce n'est sans doute qu'une question de temps plus que de moyens (d'autant plus que Gust appartient à Tecmo Koei Games qui édite pas mal en Europe). Toutefois comme Mana Khemia et la série des Atelier, trouver une copie légale FR ne sera pas chose aisée ! Le côté VN ne me dérange pas, j'en fait un peu.

----------


## banditbandit

*ATDD mod The Streets of London*


Très bon mod pour Amnesia, il ne lui manque que un ou deux niveaux supplémentaires pour en faire un jeu à part entière, deux gros défauts cependant, un peu difficile et même labyrinthique, et aussi vraiment trop sombre, il faut pousser le gamma pour voir quelque chose mais du coup on a des moirages dégueulasses, de plus c'est très inégal suivant les niveaux obligeant à chaque fois à corriger le tir. C'est d'autant plus dommage qu'il y un super travail sur les graphismes, la DA et le level design.
Ça reprend pas mal de choses de The machine for Pigs notamment l'excellente bande son. Une bonne histoire, bonne ambiance et de très bons doublages.
Plutôt sympa pour le travail accompli, mais à réserver aux fans.

----------


## Tremex

Fini *Dex*.

En une nuit blanche, une bonne nuit et une soirée, soit presque 20 heures pour 75 % de succès. Pas mal de quêtes secondaires inachevées car je commençais à tourner en rond, j'ai dû louper quelques coins à champignons bien planqués mais bof. Peut-être rechargerai-je une sauvegarde un jour pour fouiner un peu plus mais c'est bon pour l'instant. Pas sur que ce soit très rejouable, peu de choix à faire. A la fin, j'avais deux options qui débloquaient deux petits diaporamas, on se croirait dans ME3...

Mais dans l'ensemble c'était fort sympa, un petit air de Space Rangers pour la 2D, les mini-jeux et l'ambiance sonore, mais bien moins d'options quand même (jamais réussi à finir SR2 tellement il y a de choses à y faire).

Quelques autres détails dans le topic d'à côté : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11913184

Autres petits reproches : 
- Quand on hacke des ordinateurs, le jeu pourrait indiquer quand on a réussi à le faire, parce que on ressort de la machine sans que rien ne dise si ça a marché. On s'en doute, mais tout de même.
- On peut sauter sur certains éléments de l'arrière-plan mais ce n'est pas clair. Je pense d'un coup au Joueur du Grenier hurlant sur Tintin au Tibet...

Puisque je suis dans le cyberpunk, je vais finir par lancer Deus Ex, depuis le temps que les DVDs m'attendent sur l'étagère à côté.

----------


## PhenixHeaven

*GTA 5*

Fini dimanche dernier.
La plus grosse arnaque du siècle.
Quand on sait que c'est le jeu le plus vendu de toute l'histoire et que la critique était unanimement dithyrambique à sa sortie (y compris CPC), je me demande ce que ça dit exactement sur la culture gamer...

Le jeu est, sans discussion, le plus fabuleux simulateur de balade citadine jamais vu, rien à dire là-dessus. La modélisation de "l'île" San Andreas est à tomber par terre - Los Santos en particulier.
Le problème, c'est que le jeu n'est rien d'autre que ça : un décor en carton, magnifique à traverser, mais dans lequel il n'y a absolument RIEN à faire.
Un milliard de façades de magasins modélisées, et aucune où rentrer (même les seuls "gentlemen's club" triés sur le volet sont accessibles).
Aucune interaction possible avec les PNJ en dehors des 2 malheureux marchands d'armes disponibles.
Aucune interaction possible, en fait, avec un univers qui a l'air riche en possibilités, et qui est en réalité aussi fermé et linéaire que le 1er shooter venu.
Aucune quête secondaire en mode "monde ouvert" (par pudeur, je ne ferai pas de commentaire sur les "activités" disponibles, inintéressantes et répétitititives au possible).
Du coup, monstrueuse déception, puisqu'un monde aussi immense et bien modélisé laissait à rêver des millions de possibilités, des centaines d'activités à créer de toutes pièces par le joueur... Mais non, que dalle. Juste un décor sublime et vide.

Le scénario principal te laisse espérer que tu vas écrire l'histoire d'une crew qui fait des "scores" mémorables... mais là aussi, pétard mouillé : sur 90% des missions de l'histoire, tu ne gagnes pas une thune : soit les millions volés ne te sont pas destinés (cool...), soit tu te fais arnaquer par ton commanditaire (re-cool...). Ce qui serait chouette d'ailleurs - si toutefois le jeu te pondait dans la foulée des missions "revenge", où tu vas récupérer ton pognon et te faire respecter dans le même temps - mais non, que dalle. Tu as donc passé des heures de jeu sur une mission, pour... rien du tout. La jouer était donc la seule finalité en soi. GTA 5, inventeur du jeu récursif ?

Je passe sur les persos secondaires qui apparaissent en début de jeu et disparaissent en cours de route sans trop d'explications ; sur la psychologie de personnages totalement dépourvus de nuances (c'est ça l'écriture géniale qu'on nous a vantée à tour de bras ?) ; sur l'absence totale de personnages féminins (je pourrais ajouter "intéressants", mais même pas : il n'y en a carrément pas, ou alors elles servent de potiches hystériques, à l'ancienne) ; sur ce scénario principal sans queue ni tête, qui veut mélanger terrorisme, complotisme, grand banditisme, et conflits intimes - et qui fait un bide sur tous, faute d'avoir quelque chose de précis à raconter....

Bref, je reste perplexe : comment est-ce que le monde entier (encore une fois, CPC inclus), à la sortie du jeu, a pu acclamer ce truc comme la "nouvelle référence du jeu d'action en monde ouvert" ? Jouer à un GTA 5 ne m'a donné qu'une seule envie : relancer, pour la millionième fois, un The Witcher 3.
Mais c'est peut-être moi qui n'ai pas tout compris...

----------


## Anonyme220825

::zzz::

----------


## Supergounou

> *GTA 5*


Globalement d'accord avec ton retour  :;): 

Sauf que ce que tu décris, ben c'est toute la série GTA qui est comme ça. Je pense que tu as beaucoup trop idéalisé le titre avant d'y jouer, sans savoir vraiment dans quoi tu te lançais.

----------


## Kaelis

La campagne solo m'avait vraiment déçu, surtout l'enchaînement des braquages qui sont sans conséquences (je sais bien que c'est GTA mais à un moment je m'attendais quand même à devenir l'ennemi n°1 sur Terre). Y a aucune tension.

----------


## Hyeud

> *GTA 5*
> Fini dimanche dernier.
> La plus grosse arnaque du siècle.


Wow comment tu m'as trop dégouté de le lancer.  :Emo: 




> Globalement d'accord avec ton retour 
> 
> Sauf que ce que tu décris, ben c'est toute la série GTA qui est comme ça. Je pense que tu as beaucoup trop idéalisé le titre avant d'y jouer, sans savoir vraiment dans quoi tu te lançais.


Non je ne suis pas d'accord, GTA 3 Sans Andreas est bien loin de ce que décrit PhenixHeaven, le scénar tient la route, les missions sont chouettes et comme il n'est pas présenté comme un open world, il ne déçoit pas à ce niveau là.

----------


## PaulPoy

Il est en promo en ce moment, mais je vais alors attendre encore qq années qu'il baisse davantage...
C'est assez amusant, les avis sur Steam sont souvent négatifs, mais ça semble beaucoup plus concerner le online (faut dire que seul 1 quart des joueurs ayant lancé l'histoire a terminé le jeu) : micro-transactions et bans.
J'aime beaucoup ce "pousse rouge" : "The Story Game is great, UNFORTUNATELY, MODDERS RUIN THE ONLINE EXPERIENCE.".  ::ninja::   ::wacko::

----------


## Dicsaw

> GTA 3 Sans Andreas est bien loin de ce que décrit PhenixHeaven


C'est exactement ce qu'il décrit, les anciens GTA étaient vendus comme des open world aussi, c'était ce qui faisait le truc à l'époque vu qu'on le trouvait pas ailleurs. La dessus rien n'a changé: l'argument de vente principal c'est la carte, la structure des missions et la progression dans le jeu c'est la même recette depuis des lustres.

----------


## Hyeud

Possible, perso j'ai pas la même définition de l'open world, pour moi faut qu'il y ai des trucs à visiter, des PNJ à la pelle, mais je peux me tromper, en tout cas, je suis un grand fan de GTA 3 SA, je savais à quoi m'attendre et pourtant la description de GTA V au dessus me fait froid dans le dos.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ben il y en a trucs à visiter dans le 5 (des tonnes, la moindre ruelle est détaillée comme une scène d'un jeu couloir, les pnj réagissent à pas mal d'actions etc), c'est pas le problème. 
C'est juste qu'effectivement le solo est aussi linéaire que celui des anciens.

----------


## Catel

Je ne comprends pas, de GTA III à GTA V c'est exactement la même recette, le même game design, les mêmes tout.

Et GTA III c'est le jeu qui a défini et codifié l'acception moderne de "open world".

----------


## Hyeud

Dans San Andreas j'ai souvenir qu'on pouvait entrer dans pas mal d'immeuble, mais pareil ma mémoire peut avoir enjoliver le souvenir.

----------


## Supergounou

> Wow comment tu m'as trop dégouté de le lancer.


Perso j'ai pris quand même beaucoup de plaisir à y jouer hein, mais je savais que je lançais un GTA, pas un RPG comme ce qu'avait l'air d'attendre PhenixHeaven. Si jamais ça t’intéresse je te renvois à l'avis que j'ai posté il y a 2 mois. Le jeu souffre de gros défauts (pour moi, pas les même que ceux énoncés par PhenixHeaven d'ailleurs), mais globalement ça reste un bon jeu.

Et sinon, comme les autres l'ont dit, San Andreas était bel et bien présenté comme un open world.

----------


## Momock

Ce qui, pour moi, a tué GTA c'est la linéarité et le dirigisme absurde des missions dans les derniers jeux. À quoi ça sert d'avoir un monde ouvert et libre si c'est pour qu'on te dise en mission de passer précisément par tel point ou d'utiliser tel véhicule et pas un autre sans aucune bonne raison?

----------


## Supergounou

> À quoi ça sert d'avoir un monde ouvert et libre si c'est pour qu'on te dise en mission de passer précisément par tel point ou d'utiliser tel véhicule et pas un autre sans aucune bonne raison?


À mon avis la réponse est simple: GTA Online. Je pense que dès le départ le cahier des charges était fait pour privilégier la partie multi du titre, et que le solo a été fait parce que sinon c'était du suicide commercial tellement les shitstorm auraient été violentes. Même la carte, elle a aucune raison d'être en solo, tellement il y a d'endroits qui ne servent vraiment à rien du tout. Alors que sur Online, tout peut être exploité.

Sauf que bon, pour les joueurs comme nous qui en ont rien à foutre du multi, c'est banane.

----------


## schouffy

> *GTA 5*
> 
> Fini dimanche dernier.
> La plus grosse arnaque du siècle.
> (...)
> 
> Jouer à un GTA 5 ne m'a donné qu'une seule envie : relancer, pour la millionième fois, un The Witcher 3.
> Mais c'est peut-être moi qui n'ai pas tout compris...


C'est marrant que tu cites Witcher 3 en contre exemple, car je reproche à ces deux jeux les mêmes gros défauts : Tu ne fais que suivre un gps et regarder des cinématiques (fort bien réalisées et écrites au demeurant), le reste est anecdotique voire mal foutu. Tu subis le jeu quoi, tu n'es pas vraiment acteur.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je pense que dès le départ le cahier des charges était fait pour privilégier la partie multi du titre


Ce serait tellement bien qu'ils jartent la partie solo pour faire un Sims-like gangster en ligne avec ce moteur.  :Bave: 
Non je déconne pas, y'a les bases déjà, c'est juste que 90% des possibilités du online sont osef (les propriétés, t'en a une ça suffit, aucune c'est bien aussi).

----------


## Setzer

Ben tiens à propos de the Witcher 3, je viens de finir blood and whine, ce qui boucle enfin mon parcours de 230h sur le jeu commencé en 2015 (oui j'ai fait de longues pauses, j'ai eu un gamin etc etc)

Je ne reviendrais pas sur tut ce qui a été dit sur le jeu, des défauts il en a, mais ça restera sans doute pour moi l'une de mes plus grande expérience videoludique, rien de moins.

Vivement cyberpunk 2077 :3

----------


## Molina

> Vivement cyberpunk 2077 :3


Oui, tu pourras y jouer quand ton gamin aura le bac  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Ce serait tellement bien qu'ils jartent la partie solo pour faire un Sims-like gangster en ligne avec ce moteur. 
> Non je déconne pas, y'a les bases déjà, c'est juste que 90% des possibilités du online sont osef (les propriétés, t'en a une ça suffit, aucune c'est bien aussi).


A vrai dire vu le pognon que ça leur a rapporté y'en a sans doute assez pour faire les deux.

----------


## Setzer

> Oui, tu pourras y jouer quand ton gamin aura le bac


Ça va me permettre d’écluser un peu mon backlog d'ici là, depuis 2015 j'ai un peu de retard  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

*The Land of Pain*

Petit jeu d'aventure/horreur en vue fps, inspiré du mythe de Cthulhu et des grands anciens.
Le jeu est plutôt joli surtout au début, le cry engine affiche de beaux trucs en extérieur, la forêt les montagnes sont très chouettes. En intérieur ça se gate un peu mais bon pour un petit jeu indé fait par une seule personne on va pas faire la fine bouche.
Le jeu propose surtout un coté exploration, la plupart des énigmes sont très simples, si on trouve une porte fermée il suffit d'avancer un peu plus loin pour tomber sur un endroit où on découvrira une clé. Si on trouve une tombe marqué par un symbole ancien on se doute qu'il faudra l'ouvrir, ça tombe bien (c'est le cas de le dire), un peu plus loin on dégotera une pelle (tiens donc !?).
L'histoire est plutôt honnête puisqu'elle s"inspire des écrits de Henry-Paul Lovecraft.
Le problème c'est l'ennemi unique qui nous poursuit "à la slender", ça donne un coté Benny Hill, si ça peut faire son effet la première fois, c'est vite rébarbatif plutôt qu'angoissant.

Au final un petit jeu qui ne tient pas vraiment les promesses de son titre (

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf si vous détestez vraiment marche de nuit dans la forêt forêt  :;):  

)même si ça reste un agréable simulateur de ballade.




*Call Of Duty 3 - En Marche Vers Paris*

Mon premier COD (solo, et le multi j'ai jamais touché) Je connaissais la série des Medal of Honor, bon c'est un peu pareil. 
Le jeu est pas mal pour son age (12 ans déjà) même si ça a quand même vieilli.
C'est très inégal au niveau des cinématiques autant certaines sont encore très bien visuellement autant d'autres font taillées à la serpe.
Le moteur du jeu assure encore bien sans ralentissements notables et propose de belles explosions, des volutes de fumé inégalées et de superbes crépuscules. (

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout pour les nazis  ::trollface::  

)

Sinon l'ambiance est bien rendue avec différents protagonistes et des missions assez variées, la possibilité d'utiliser des véhicules jeeps (tout terrain mais alors vraiment tout terrain  ::lol:: )/tanks et toute une panoplie d'armes. 

Mise en scène soignée et très efficace. Une des phrases les plus wtf que j'ai entendu depuis longtemps : lorsqu'un résistant français évoque la maman d'un caporal écossais qui évidemment ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit...  :WTF:  Et les accents sont très biens.
Une durée très honnête 14 niveaux c'est suffisant plus ça aurait pu rapidement devenir redondant.

Un jeu qui fait très bien ce pourquoi ils a été conçu, de l'action non stop. Une grosse ambiance exaltant l'héroïsme un peu popcorn sur fond historique.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je viens de finir *SOMA*. C'était vraiment très bien, le scénario est vraiment bien ficelé (entendez : pour un jeu vidéo). J'ai longuement hésité à l'acheter, puis j'ai longuement hésité à le lancer : je suis une flipette des jeux "qui font peur". Et quand je l'ai lancé j'ai aussi hésité à cliquer sur la difficulté "sûr" (monstres qui ne font rien). J'ai fini par jouer en normal et je m'en félicite parce que ce n'est pas du tout un jeu à "jump scare" : certains passages sont tendus mais on sait assez vite comment déjouer les quelques ennemis/entités malveillantes et l'histoire vaut vraiment les 10 heures que j'ai passé dessus.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé hier soir *I, Hope*. Un petit jeu (action/plate-forme) qui parle du cancer. C'est assez court et pas très beau pour les standards actuels (ni pour ceux d'il y a 10 ans). Le sujet est intéressant (même si le message n'est pas toujours très subtil) et les musiques sont bien.

----------


## jlm76

> Je viens de finir *SOMA*. C'était vraiment très bien, le scénario est vraiment bien ficelé (entendez : pour un jeu vidéo). J'ai longuement hésité à l'acheter, puis j'ai longuement hésité à le lancer : je suis une flipette des jeux "qui font peur". Et quand je l'ai lancé j'ai aussi hésité à cliquer sur la difficulté "sûr" (monstres qui ne font rien). J'ai fini par jouer en normal et je m'en félicite parce que ce n'est pas du tout un jeu à "jump scare" : certains passages sont tendus mais on sait assez vite comment déjouer les quelques ennemis/entités malveillantes et l'histoire vaut vraiment les 10 heures que j'ai passé dessus.


Absolument tout pareil !
Je viens de le finir et j'ai adoré l'ambiance.
Même l'histoire est vraiment pas mal et nous font se poser des questions métaphysiques  :;): 

Bon j'avais quand même hâte de le finir pour commencer "divinity original sin 2" en version définitive qui vient de sortir  ::wub::

----------


## PaulPoy

J'avais beaucoup aimé SOMA également, aussi bien l'ambiance, l'histoire, les thématiques abordées, que les dialogues.

----------


## Aramchek

Terminé la campagne de QVADRIGA 

Le but est de gérer une équipe de char durant l'époque romaine en commençant sur les circuits les plus miteux de l'époque pour monter en prestige dans l'espoir de parvenir jusque au Circus Maximus pour remporter le grand prix.  :;): 

Le jeu ne paye pas de mine mais on est typiquement dans le cas du jeu simple à prendre en main mais difficile à maitriser, les commandes sont très simple, les courses assez courte parfait pour une petite séance de jeu pépère.  ::): 

Le topic associé:

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/8...-Cirque-Maxime

----------


## ExPanda

> Je viens de finir *SOMA*. C'était vraiment très bien





> Absolument tout pareil !





> J'avais beaucoup aimé SOMA également


  :Mellow2: 
Le jeu qui m'a le plus marqué ces deux dernières années.  :Emo:

----------


## La Marmotta

*Grim Fandango (remastered)*
Une jeu que j'ai découvert pour la première fois cetet année. Un des seuls point & clic Lucas Art que je n'avais pas eu étant petit et donc jamais fait.
Eh bien il n'a pas pris une ride. La version remastered doit beaucoup aider dans les commandes et la fluidité du gameplay, j'ai cru comprendre que l'original se jouait comme Monkey Island 4, c'est à dire sans souris (beurk). L'univers est génial, chaque ligne de dialogue fait mouche, les personnages sont fantastiques (Glottis  ::wub:: ), le doublage est à se rouler par terre...
Et niveau difficulté, c'est tout à fait abordable ! J'ai rarement buté sur des énigmes et ai fini le jeu en 10 heures. Bon j'ai bien regardé la soluce 2-3 fois 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'énigme du ticket de pari pour la course de chat, et le coup de la hache à lâcher sur une dalle au sol, j'aurai jamais deviné tout seul.

.

Le boulot de la version remaster est très propre. Seuls les personnages ont été retravaillés mais le fait que les décors soient d'origine ne choque pas du tout.
Bref Grim Fandango, c'est à découvrir ou à refaire les yeux fermés sur steam !  :;):

----------


## Thelann

> *Grim Fandango (remastered)*
> Une jeu que j'ai découvert pour la première fois cetet année. Un des seuls point & clic Lucas Art que je n'avais pas eu étant petit et donc jamais fait.
> Eh bien il n'a pas pris une ride. La version remastered doit beaucoup aider dans les commandes et la fluidité du gameplay, j'ai cru comprendre que l'original se jouait comme Monkey Island 4, c'est à dire sans souris (beurk). L'univers est génial, chaque ligne de dialogue fait mouche, les personnages sont fantastiques (Glottis ), le doublage est à se rouler par terre...
> Et niveau difficulté, c'est tout à fait abordable ! J'ai rarement buté sur des énigmes et ai fini le jeu en 10 heures. Bon j'ai bien regardé la soluce 2-3 fois 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'énigme du ticket de pari pour la course de chat, et le coup de la hache à lâcher sur une dalle au sol, j'aurai jamais deviné tout seul.
> ...


Pour ceux qui connaissant un peu plus, vous conseillerez de le faire en VO ou en VF ? En partant du principe qu´une traduction de qualité qui tire avantage des spécificités de la culture française pourrait être potentiellement plus drôle que l´original.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Pour ceux qui connaissant un peu plus, vous conseillerez de le faire en VO ou en VF ? En partant du principe qu´une traduction de qualité qui tire avantage des spécificités de la culture française pourrait être potentiellement plus drôle que l´original.


La VF est très très bien, au niveau du jeu d'acteur. Après, il me semble qu'il y a quelques erreurs de traduction un peu trop littérale. Les abeilles ouvrières ? Je retrouve plus mais il me semble qu'il y avait comme un contresens. Sur les jeux de mot aussi qui en français font un peu forcés alors qu'en VO ils sont plus naturels.

Avec l'accent latino plus prononcé de Manny en français, on s'éloigne aussi un peu de la référence à Casablanca et Humphrey Boggart

----------


## Zerger

Le doublage en VF est vraiment bon et contribue à l'ambiance du jeu je trouve.
Perso, j'ai quand même trouvé que les énigmes ont vachement mal vieilli, le délire du "passe 3 heures à tester chaque objet sur chaque morceau de décor au cas où...", ca marchait bien quand on était môme et qu'on usait les jeux jusqu'à la moelle parce qu'on aurait pas d'autres jeux avant plusieurs mois

----------


## Hyeud

La VF est superbe. @Shinobi-Reo, j'ai regardé la soluce exactement aux mêmes moments que toi, le coup de la hache j'ai cru pété un câble, tellement y'a peu de pièces et d'objets à tester je devenais fou.

----------


## Sao

> Ben tiens à propos de the Witcher 3, je viens de finir blood and whine, ce qui boucle enfin mon parcours de 230h sur le jeu commencé en 2015 (oui j'ai fait de longues pauses, j'ai eu un gamin etc etc)
> 
> Je ne reviendrais pas sur tut ce qui a été dit sur le jeu, des défauts il en a, mais ça restera sans doute pour moi l'une de mes plus grande expérience videoludique, rien de moins.
> 
> Vivement cyberpunk 2077 :3


Marrant, ce weekend j'ai bouclé *Hearts of Stone*. Après une grosse pause de Witcher également.

Même si le jeu ne nous embarque pas dans un lieu dépaysant, il n'empêche que les quêtes sont toujours aussi bien écrites.
J'ai bien aimé le passage "impressionniste" vers la fin.

J'appréhendais de retourner dans cet univers, pas mal de jeux étant passés entre mes mains entretemps (dont Zelda BOTW), mais mazette, quel plaisir !
Retrouver ses repères, se rappeler comment on lance un signe, ça va, c'était pas oublié.
Croiser des PNJ qui te racontent un truc à la con, résoudre leur souci, se paumer dans la forêt ... Toutes ces petites choses qui contribuent à la cohérence de l'ensemble.

J'ai lancé Blood and Wine dans la foulée, et purée, Toussaint !  ::O:   ::love:: 
À suivre ...

----------


## schouffy

> *Grim Fandango (remastered)*
> Et niveau difficulté, c'est tout à fait abordable ! J'ai rarement buté sur des énigmes et ai fini le jeu en 10 heures.


T'es un mutant ou un génie, je le trouve complètement infaisable ce jeu.

----------


## La Marmotta

> T'es un mutant ou un génie, je le trouve complètement infaisable ce jeu.


Pourtant je suis vraiment nul en point & clic. Celui que j'ai trouvé infaisable c'est Monkey Island 2 par exemple, peut-être le plus dur p&c que j'ai jamais fait. Ah oui et Machinarium, horrible.
Et je recommande vraiment la VF. Les accents, les intonations, les références, tout est excellent. (Glottis qui appuie le N de "Mannnnny" et Lupe qui saute de son comptoir "SALUT Manny !", c'est pas grand chose mais c'est des petits détails de doublage vraiment attachants).

----------


## Zerger

Grim Fandango fastoche et Machiniarium impossible?

C'est bon, tu trolles  :tired:

----------


## Momock

> Grim Fandango fastoche et Machiniarium impossible?
> 
> C'est bon, tu trolles


Ça ne paraît pas très crédible, mais vu que dans ce genre de jeux il sagit souvent de trouver le manière de penser du dev plutôt que de faire preuve de vraie logique la difficulté est dure à quantifier. Ça dépend de chaque personne.

----------


## Zerger

Machinarium, je me souviens du puzzle avec les billes à la toute fin qui était assez difficile, mais pour le reste, ca m'avait paru assez évident,

Alors que la plupart des énigmes de Grim, comme tu dis, faut réussir à se mettre dans la tete du dev. Et encore, ca ne suffit pas

----------


## PaulPoy

Ouais Machinarium à part peut être un ou 2 casse têtes un peu retors, j'avais trouvé assez fluide. Grim, en remaster et VF, j'ai commencé, j'ai perdu la moitié de ma santé mentale sur les énigmes/gameplay/jouabilité/bug bloquant, puis j'ai abandonné dans la forêt. On ne m'y reprendra plus. Pourtant les dialogues et l'ambiance étaient chouettes.

----------


## eluus

Fini *Mafia 3*.
Sans cette répétitivité atroce, cela aurait pu être un bon jeu. Mais bordel comment ont-il pu se dire que c'était une bonne idée de fonctionner de cette façon ?
Personne chez eux n'a fait le jeu en entier et s'est dit "ah tiens la logique est toujours la même c'est chiant à force" ??
Vraiment dommage.

----------


## Catel

> La VF est très très bien, au niveau du jeu d'acteur. Après, il me semble qu'il y a quelques erreurs de traduction un peu trop littérale. Les abeilles ouvrières ? Je retrouve plus mais il me semble qu'il y avait comme un contresens. Sur les jeux de mot aussi qui en français font un peu forcés alors qu'en VO ils sont plus naturels.
> 
> Avec l'accent latino plus prononcé de Manny en français, on s'éloigne aussi un peu de la référence à Casablanca et Humphrey Boggart


Oui mais justement, le segment film noir n'est qu'un segment même si c'est le plus marquant.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je suis d'accord, hein, que la VF est très bien. C'est elle qui m'a marqué. J'avais encore en tête (moi aussi) le "Saaaalut Mannnnny !" de Lupe quand j'ai attaqué le remaster.

----------


## Mordicus

Les seules énigmes vraiment foireuses de Grim Fandango, c'est celles qui utilisent la 3D et la manipulation directe de véhicules ou du personnage, genre toutes les séquences avec la voiture (bloquer les câbles d'alimentation de je sais plus quoi avec la bagnole, par ex.), quand il faut choper le con qui traine au fond des océans avec sa lanterne, ce genre de choses... Je ne me rappelle plus les détails, mais l'énigme du ticket de course faisait parfaitement sens et ne m'a pas paru "foireuse", juste un poil corsée. Je me rappelle plus le coup de la hache, par contre ! 

Machinarium, je n'avais pas apprécié et je n'étais pas du tout entré dans l'esprit du truc. Le gameplay m'avait exaspéré. Pour interagir avec les objets, il faut se déplacer vers eux, sinon, ils n'existent pas. On ne peut pas cliquer directement dessus, il faut être à côté, placé dans une position bien précise. Je trouve ce système d'une lourdeur pénible. Il prête à confusion, on ne sait pas toujours s'il s'agit d'un élément du décors où si on est mal placé. Pareil pour les déplacements fantaisistes : Le robot n'arrive pas à s'accrocher à une barre, mais deux pas plus loin, l'option apparait et ses bras s'étirent comme par magie. Sous un container, il n'y a rien, mais si on s'aplatit, paf, il y a une action à faire... et ainsi de suite.

De plus, je trouve les énigmes ennuyeuses car se basant surtout sur la répétition. C'est à coup d'essais à la chaine qu'on parvient à la solution, c'est assez laborieux (surtout quand les objets et les actions apparaissent comme par magie). Bref, je n'y avais pas beaucoup pris de plaisir, et je ne l'avais pas fini d'ailleurs. Jamais compris la bonne réputation de ce jeu (à retenter un jour sans doute...)

----------


## Rakanishu

*DmC Devil May Cry*
Défoulant, fun, et souvent dans des décors de fous, avec des scènes tout aussi folles. J'ai beaucoup aimé.

*Dyscourse*
Vraiment impressionnant le nombre de ramifications possibles mais pas assez passionnant pour que je dépasse 2 playthroughs.

*The Novelist*
Une petite mécanique de fantôme qui doit se balader sans se faire voir sympa et qui permet de pas juste se balader dans la maison et rend le jeu moins ennuyant. La mécanique du jeu impose assez vite à prendre des choix drastiques vis à vis d'une de ses situations (finir son livre ? Tenter de réparer les choses avec sa femme ? S'occuper de son fils avant qu'il devienne déprimé et débile ?), j'ai beaucoup aimé

----------


## Supergounou

> Les seules énigmes vraiment foireuses de Grim Fandango, c'est celles qui utilisent la 3D et la manipulation directe de véhicules ou du personnage, genre toutes les séquences avec la voiture (bloquer les câbles d'alimentation de je sais plus quoi avec *la brouette*, par ex.), quand il faut choper le con qui traine au fond des océans avec sa lanterne, ce genre de choses... Je ne me rappelle plus les détails, mais l'énigme du ticket de course faisait parfaitement sens et ne m'a pas paru "foireuse", juste un poil corsée.


Saloperie de brouette !  :Boom: 
Et 

Spoiler Alert! 


monter sur l'escabeau pour se cacher dans le tonneau 

aussi, quasi infaisable à la souris alors qu'au clavier ça passe tout seul.

Mais ouais je ne comprends pas trop non plus pourquoi tout le monde bloque sur l'énigme du ticket, si on est un peu attentif tous les indices sont donnés ingame.

----------


## Hyeud

Le ticket c'était bien le truc avec la roulette ?

----------


## Kaede

Dé mémoire : non, c'est au début du jeu.
La roulette c'est bien plus tard.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Grim Fandango fastoche et Machiniarium impossible?
> 
> C'est bon, tu trolles


Mais même pas  ::P:  Vraiment j'ai à peine buté dans Grim Fandango alors que Machinarium j'ai galéré du début à la fin. Machinarium c'est surtout de logique avec des puzzles quasi mathématiques. Des trucs que je suis incapable de faire. Grim Fandando c'est plus déconnant dans ses enigmes et c'est vrai que si tu as pigé la longueur d'onde des développeurs ça passe très bien. Je doit être un déglingo, c'est peut-être pour ça qu'un Monkey Island me parait plus facile qu'un Still Life.



> Mais ouais je ne comprends pas trop non plus pourquoi tout le monde bloque sur l'énigme du ticket, si on est un peu attentif tous les indices sont donnés ingame.


Parce que c'est de la logique et que la solution n'est pas à la base une connerie  ::P: 

Sans dec dans Grim, dans le dernier chapitre pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


désamorcer la bombe, j'ai trouvé instinctivement qu'il fallait faire vomir Glottis puis geler son vomi

.

----------


## sebarnolds

Dans mon souvenir, c'était tiré par les cheveux l'énigme du ticket. Faudra que je le relance à l'occasion (j'ai fait l'original il y a un an ou deux, mais pas encore le remaster).

----------


## Zerger

Carrément, c'est juste SuperGounou qui frime  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Non non, faut juste suivre les discussions qu'on a avec les personnages, regarder tous les objets même les plus anodins, un peu d'observation sur la photo (un point'n click Lucasarts quoi). Je dis pas que c'est hyper simple, mais si on est attentif ça passe. C'est pas comme l'énigme de la brouette où il faut aller à tapons et espérer trouver la bonne solution, il y a une vraie logique à l'énigme.

----------


## Mordicus

C'est ça, tous les indices sont présents dans le jeu, ce n'est pas une énigme illogique ou injuste.

----------


## akaraziel

J'ai (re) fini *Blood Omen : Legacy of Kain* patché pour les OS récents (+ scaling HD et 60fps).
Autant parler des défauts de suite :
-Doublage FR complètement dingue. Regardez simplement l'intro FR du jeu sur Youtube, c'est juste magique.  ::XD:: 
-L'interface: rien que pour la gestion des items, on a 4 menus : 3 de lancement rapide pour les sorts, les consommables et les transformations et un qui va permettre de gérer tout ça, en plus des objets. Et on y passe très souvent dans ces menus, donc ça coupe l'action et c'est assez pénible à utiliser sachant qu'on ne peut sélectionner qu'un seul sort/item à la fois.  :Boom: 
-Bourrin et répétitif
-Enigmes qui se limitent à trouver une bonne combinaison d'interrupteurs à activer
-Cinématiques qui restent en VO, mais d'après un pote la dernière version du patch corrige ça.


Et pour les qualités :
+Le doublage FR de Kain.  ::wub::  Me semble que c'est le doubleur FR de Kevin Costner.
+Pas si moche que ça malgré les années,
+Les musiques  ::wub:: 
+Le scénario  ::wub:: 
+Pas mal de petits secrets à trouver
+La DA  ::wub:: 
+Le travail sur le lore : les développeurs ont placé des indicateurs sur lesquels il suffit de marcher pour que Kain donne une description des lieu et/ou du contexte actuel/passé. Avec la DA, ça rend le tout "vivant" puisque les devs ne sont pas contentés de balancer des décors juste pour les montrer. Ils leur ont donné une histoire, ce qui contribue à en faire un monde cohérent.

Voilà. Y'a plus qu'à relancer Soul Reaver et ses suites.  ::wub::

----------


## Bobbin

> *DmC Devil May Cry*
> Défoulant, fun, et souvent dans des décors de fous, avec des scènes tout aussi folles. J'ai beaucoup aimé.


C'est peut-être pas le plus technique des Devil May Cry mais c'est le plus fun du lot je trouve. Je fais le 4 en ce moment et j'ai parfois du mal à avancer, je trouve le design pas toujours super inspiré (à l'exception des boss)

----------


## Rakanishu

C'est parfait, je cherchais pas du technique mais juste à bourriner sur les boutons, esquiver comme un fou, et me sentir super classe. Job done.

----------


## La Marmotta

> C'est parfait, je cherchais pas du technique mais juste à bourriner sur les boutons, esquiver comme un fou, et me sentir super classe. Job done.


Tu peux tenter Bayonetta aussi. C'est DMC avec une grosse dose de WTF. Selon la difficulté c'est pas forcément technique, tu peux t'amuser de la même manière que sur DMC (c'est le créateur du 1 qui est derrière) et c'est un jeu vraiment très fun.
Et tu peux ignorer les 15 haters qui vont débarquer et te dire que Bayonetta c'est de la merde et que c'est super technique (ça l'est, mais en difficulté élevé, comme tout jeu-video en fait - ouais j'anticipe, vous êtes déjà triggered de toute façon).

----------


## Hyeud

Bayonetta en normal c'est pas si facile, là je galère, mais je pense que c'est parce que j'ai du raté un mécanisme, mais ce putain de couloir ou tu dois affronter 2 fois de suite les mini-bosses feu/électricité m'a fait ragequitter y'a 2 jours alors que ça faisait très longtemps que je n'avais pas fait un ragequit sur un jeu de skill  :Emo:

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais Bayonetta même en normal ça pique arrivé à la moitié, rien à voir avec dmc reboot.

----------


## Catel

En easy tu peux matraquer le pad n'importe comment et admirer les combos que ça te donne au pif, ça reste facile jusqu'au bout tout en t'obligeant quand même à continuer à torturer la manette (contrairement au très facile).

----------


## Rakanishu

Ué alterner les touches pour monter mon combo de style dans DmC c'était cool mais retenir des mouvements j'y arrive pas. Si Bayonetta en facile revient à ça, ça me va.

----------


## Z-4195

*Yakuza 0* (enfin l'histoire principale, je sais bien qu'il reste une flopée de trucs à faire).

Coincé entre une tranche d'action-RPG aux missions diverses très souvent fascinantes de débilité et un système de combat rodé, plein de *violence* over-the-top et d'actions fabuleuses (montrer théatralement à son adversaire médusé une grappe de pétards, les allumer et les lui fourrer dans la bouche  ::trollface:: ), il y a une intrigue de film de gangster bien ficelée, avec des rebondissements certes prévisibles, mais toujours bien emmenés par des personnages très bien modélisés et fort bien doublés.

Quel jeu (à part les autres épisodes de la série) propose de jouer aux fléchettes, au billard, au shoji, au mahjongg, aux voitures téléguidées, au téléphone rose, à la gestion de club d'hôtesses, à l'agent immobilier, apprendre une dominatrix à... dominer, faire du karaoké consternant de débilité, escorter un sosie de Michael Jackson qui fait du moonwalk, et tant d'autres choses, tout ça avec deux personnages aux airs de badasses qui se lancent avec le plus grand sérieux et la plus grande conviction dans ces idioties.

Pour les défauts, il y a eu un portage PC assez pourri au début, heureusement patché et sans souci pour ma part. Également 3 missions où il fallait escorter un PNJ au milieu d'une horde de cuistres bien décidé à la kidnapper et qui vous submergent à moins de la jouer finaude.

Vivement Kiwami sur PC... *KIRYU-CHAN* !  :Mellow2:

----------


## CieLight

> Tu peux tenter Bayonetta aussi. C'est DMC avec une grosse dose de WTF. Selon la difficulté c'est pas forcément technique, tu peux t'amuser de la même manière que sur DMC (c'est le créateur du 1 qui est derrière) et c'est un jeu vraiment très fun.
> Et tu peux ignorer les 15 haters qui vont débarquer et te dire que Bayonetta c'est de la merde et que c'est super technique (ça l'est, mais en difficulté élevé, comme tout jeu-video en fait - ouais j'anticipe, vous êtes déjà triggered de toute façon).


Je viens de finir* Bayonetta 1* et *2* en normal, dans cet ordre :  Bayonetta 2 sur Wii U, puis le 1er sur PC. Bayonetta 2 m'a plutôt bien diverti, alors que Bayonetta m'a souvent frustré. Le jeu n'est pas "fair" : 

- QTE pourris lors des affrontement contre les bosse (présent dans le 2, mais avec des fenêtres bien plus grandes),
- Piques de difficultés injustifiés... Comme Hyeud, j'ai eu plus de mal sur les demi-boss feu/foudre que sur certains boss,
- Certains ennemis attaquent dès la fin d'une cinématique ...
- Le mode "normal" est bien trop dur, il correspondrait au mode difficile du 2,
- Le fait d'utiliser des consommables baisse la note de fin de stage ...  ::blink:: 
- Les stages hommages à Hang-on et Space harrier sont bien trop long.

Pleins de petits détails frustrants qui sautent aux yeux si on vient de finir le 2.

Le jeu n'est néanmoins pas mauvais. Je n'aurais simplement pas du le lancer en "normal" par excès de confiance, derniers petit bémol, je trouve Bayonetta bien plus vulgaire dans le premier jeu que dans la suite.

J'ai aussi bien ragé hier (et ça ce n'est pas la faute du jeu), quand mon disque dur sur lequel était installé le jeu est mort *au moment* de ma victoire contre le dernier boss, m’empêchant de voir la cinématique de fin.  :nawak:   :haha: 

Bon, je le re-fini ce soir pour le succès Steam.  ::ninja::

----------


## Astasloth

> *Yakuza 0* (enfin l'histoire principale, je sais bien qu'il reste une flopée de trucs à faire).
> 
> Coincé entre une tranche d'action-RPG aux missions diverses très souvent fascinantes de débilité et un système de combat rodé, plein de *violence* over-the-top et d'actions fabuleuses (montrer théatralement à son adversaire médusé une grappe de pétards, les allumer et les lui fourrer dans la bouche ), il y a une intrigue de film de gangster bien ficelée, avec des rebondissements certes prévisibles, mais toujours bien emmenés par des personnages très bien modélisés et fort bien doublés.
> 
> Quel jeu (à part les autres épisodes de la série) propose de jouer aux fléchettes, au billard, au shoji, au mahjongg, aux voitures téléguidées, au téléphone rose, à la gestion de club d'hôtesses, à l'agent immobilier, apprendre une dominatrix à... dominer, faire du karaoké consternant de débilité, escorter un sosie de Michael Jackson qui fait du moonwalk, et tant d'autres choses, tout ça avec deux personnages aux airs de badasses qui se lancent avec le plus grand sérieux et la plus grande conviction dans ces idioties.
> 
> Pour les défauts, il y a eu un portage PC assez pourri au début, heureusement patché et sans souci pour ma part. Également 3 missions où il fallait escorter un PNJ au milieu d'une horde de cuistres bien décidé à la kidnapper et qui vous submergent à moins de la jouer finaude.
> 
> Vivement Kiwami sur PC... *KIRYU-CHAN* !


Comme toi je ne suis qu'amour pour ce jeu.
Mais je n'ai pas encore fini la trame principale... Je suis perdue dans les méandres des substories et de la fantastique débilité des mini-jeux.

----------


## Blackogg

> Comme toi je ne suis qu'amour pour ce jeu.
> Mais je n'ai pas encore fini la trame principale... Je suis perdue dans les méandres des substories et de la fantastique débilité des mini-jeux.


Pareil.
Je crois que ça fait 10h que Kiryu doit de toute urgence s'échapper de Kamurocho  ::ninja:: . 
Mais bon, il fallait devenir champion de bowling et de pocket car d'abord. Et puis prendre le contrôle de la moitié de la ville aussi (pour pouvoir s'acheter des pocket cars plus rapides).

----------


## Zodex

> - Le fait d'utiliser des consommables baisse la note de fin de stage ...


Mmmh c'était le cas sur les Devil May Cry aussi il me semble, non ?

----------


## Astasloth

> Pareil.
> Je crois que ça fait 10h que Kiryu doit de toute urgence s'échapper de Kamurocho . 
> Mais bon, il fallait devenir champion de bowling et de pocket car d'abord. Et puis prendre le contrôle de la moitié de la ville aussi (pour pouvoir s'acheter des pocket cars plus rapides).


S'échapper de la ville, c'est pour les faibles. Les vrais ils passent faire un dernier karaoke et s'éclater sur le dancefloor avant d'éventuellement songer à s'en aller une fois qu'ils auront réussi à chopper une fille au téléphone.
Je suis plus loin pour ma part, mais toujours dans une situation très urgente : je fais attendre une pauvre personne dans un vieux cabanon pendant que je m'éclate.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je viens de finir *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*. Honnêtement j'ai pris une sacrée claque  ::O: . L'histoire, le jeu d'acteur, les dialogues (enfin les soliloques et les monologues surtout), la direction artistique, tout a été vraiment soigné. 9 heures de jeu en trois sessions, alors que je m'ennuie généralement vite et que je préfère des sessions d'une heure max. Le scénario est vraiment adapté au média je trouve, c'était vraiment très immersif d'incarner Senua, psychotique, et ses voix intérieures. J'imagine qu'il faut être un peu réceptif à l'espèce de tristesse et de mélancolie pour apprécier les tourments de l'héroïne, où la folie ne semble plus si décalée ou anormale parce qu'on comprend un peu, on perçoit ce que c'est que d'avoir le sentiment d'être manipulée en permanence.
Le jeu n'est pas exempt de (petits) défauts. Les combats, par exemple, j'ai trouvé le système fluide et facile à prendre en main et m'attendais à un ballet mortel : dans les faits on se retrouve souvent dans un lieu étriqué avec pas mal d'ennemis, et un angle de vue, une caméra et une gestion des collisions qui sont parfois handicapants. Bon je dois avouer que j'ai fait les 2/3 du jeu avant de m'apercevoir qu'on pouvait parer (et envoyer de sévères contres quand le timing est bon, ce qui a renouvelé un peu mon intérêt). Les énigmes sont simples, pour ma part je ne trouve pas que ce soit un défaut mais peut-être certains canards auraient voulu des trucs plus tordus ou qui se renouvellent un peu plus.
Après SOMA, j'ai terminé deux excellents jeux à histoires en peu de temps.

----------


## Bobbin

> deux excellents jeux à histoires en peu de temps.


<3

D'autres idées de jeux courts avec des histoires fantastiques ?

Depuis Undertale (et que j'ai moins de temps pour jouer) c'est devenu deux de mes critères principaux pour les jeux.

----------


## Zerger

Her story, si tu l'as jamais fait, ca vaut le coup !
Doki Doki Litterature Club aussi.

C'est pas tant l'histoire mais la maniere dont elle est racontée

----------


## Bobbin

Doki Doki déjà fait (et un peu glauque à mon goût) mais Her Story me fait de l'oeil depuis un moment ! Merci du conseil

----------


## schouffy

J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien sur l'histoire de Get Even mais je n'y ai pas encore joué.

----------


## Anark

> <3
> 
> D'autres idées de jeux courts avec des histoires fantastiques ?
> 
> Depuis Undertale (et que j'ai moins de temps pour jouer) c'est devenu deux de mes critères principaux pour les jeux.


Bah Subnautica, GotY 2018

----------


## PaulPoy

Subnautica n'est pas court mais il vaut le coup d'être vécu. C'est du "vieux" mais The Walking Dead saison 1, Firewatch, Gone Home. Plus confidentiel : Emily is away (je n'ai fait que le 1 qui est gratuit). Sinon en + récent j'ai bien aimé *Far From Noise* (en plus ça coute presque rien).

----------


## Blackogg

> Bah Subnautica, GotY 2018


Subnautica est excellent, mais comparé aux autres jeux mentionnés, il est presque 10 fois plus long  ::P: .

----------


## CptProut

> Subnautica n'est pas court mais il vaut le coup d'être vécu. C'est du "vieux" mais The Walking Dead saison 1, Firewatch, Gone Home. Plus confidentiel : Emily is away (je n'ai fait que le 1 qui est gratuit). Sinon en + récent j'ai bien aimé *Far From Noise* (en plus ça coute presque rien).


Spec ops : the line ?

----------


## La Marmotta

> D'autres idées de jeux courts avec des histoires fantastiques ?


*Firewatch*, sans hésiter. La narration, l'histoire et les personnages m'ont marqué. C'est court, c'est beau, c'est immersif, c'est humain. Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés  :;):

----------


## Nono

> D'autres idées de jeux courts avec des histoires fantastiques ?


*Oxenfree* ? C'est une histoire fantastique, et je l'ai trouvée fantastique.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Je recommande *What remains of Edith Finch*

----------


## Ouamdu

> D'autres idées de jeux courts avec des histoires fantastiques ?


Her Story.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Her Story j'ai vraiment apprécié aussi, mais ce n'est pas du tout le même façon de raconter une histoire. On peut très bien passé à côté de certains points importants ou intéressants pour comprendre, d'autant qu'au final rien n'est expliqué (dans mon souvenir du moins) : il s'agit uniquement de déductions de la part du joueur. Ça reste une excellent jeu, mais sensiblement différent d'un "parcours" d'histoire tels que SOMA, Hellblade ou Bioschok pour en nommer un autre.

----------


## Kaede

> <3
> 
> D'autres idées de jeux courts avec des histoires fantastiques ?
> 
> Depuis Undertale (et que j'ai moins de temps pour jouer) c'est devenu deux de mes critères principaux pour les jeux.


Du plus court au plus long (mais tous courts), je te recommanderais : Detention, Papo & Yo, Aviary Attorney, The Sexy Brutale.

Detention : énigmes light sur fond de survival horror (enfin plus horror que survival). Atmosphère et qualité d'écriture top.
Aviary Attorney : jeu d'enquête (gameplay light mais efficace)
The Sexy Brutale : jeu d'"enquête"/puzzle avec une aire de jeu découpé en tableaux, et des actions à réaliser en temps limité, mais avec vies infinies. Pas forcément des puzzles compliqués mais il faut trouver quoi faire, où, et (parfois) quand
The Stanley Parable : FPS "à scripts" minimaliste où l'on s'amuse à explorer tous les embranchements possibles dans l'histoire, selon ce que l'on fait / où on va. Je ne sais pas si on peut parler d'histoire fantastique, mais elle est originale.

Moins scénarisés (dû notamment à l'absence de texte) mais avec une histoire quand même assez mise en avant :
Papo & Yo : puzzles un peu à la ICO, de la plate-formes
Brothers : un peu dans la veine de Papo & Yo, l'histoire m'a moins impliqué mais ça se laisse jouer

J'ai déjà parlé de ces jeux sur le forum, tu peux également consulter mes reviews sur Steam via mon profil (en anglais): The Sexy Brutale, Aviary Attorney, Papo & Yo.

----------


## PaulPoy

Ouaip Brothers réussit à conter une histoire sympa sans l'emploi de dialogue (la fin est superbe). Dans la même veine, Inside est génial. Ca reste des manières de faire particulières, le joueur doit prêter attention aux détails des scènes et du décor, en sachant que, dans le cas d'Inside notamment, c'est très soumis à interprétation.

----------


## Kaede

Yup. C'est vrai que même si on pourrait considérer que c'est moins scénarisé, c'est plutôt une autre façon, plus discrète (et non intrusive), de raconter des trucs au joueur.
Je plussoie pour Inside que j'ai oublié dans ma liste.

----------


## Nono

Brothers: tales of two son m'a vraiment scotché.

----------


## jeanviens

Fini *Metal Gear Solid : Ground Zero* (PC)

Bon, quand je dis fini, c'est seulement à 30 % de complétion d'après le jeu, mais j'ai terminé toutes les missions en normal et je ne me sentais pas de les refaire encore en difficile, ou de les refaire tout court d'ailleurs.

C'était très bien au niveau gameplay, un jeu d'infiltration assez intéressant, pas trop facile j'ai trouvé, pas mal d'approche différentes apparemment. Les missions sont relativement variées et la base est sympa à parcourir. Techniquement, rien à dire, c'est fluide, les commandes répondent nickel, c'est super propre. Bon c'est assez court si on ne veut pas 100%ifier le jeu mais comme je l'ai eu à 6,66€ en bundle avec The phantom pain c'est ok.

Bon par contre, je ne suis pas un connaisseur de la saga Metal gear (j'ai juste fait un petit bout de la version psp, peace walker), mais j'ai fait le prologue de The Phamton pain dans la foulée et WTF ! c'est quoi ce scénar ! C'est comme ça tout le jeu ou ça repart dans une optique plus "guerre froide" ?

----------


## Kaelis

Ground Zeroes c'est le meilleur niveau de MGS V. Si tu veux un délire de guerre froide, le 3 est imbattable  :Cigare:

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Brothers: tales of two son m'a vraiment scotché.


Pareil. Comment ai-je pu oublier ?  ::cry::

----------


## Pholles59

Depuis hier soir je suis sur *The Red Strings Club*, un petit bijou d'écriture  ::wub::

----------


## PaulPoy

> Pareil. Comment ai-je pu oublier ?


Notamment la fin qui est superbe. Dans le délire histoire sans dialogue, un peu plus cryptique, Inside s'impose comme une référence.




> Fini *Metal Gear Solid : Ground Zero* (PC)
> Bon par contre, je ne suis pas un connaisseur de la saga Metal gear (j'ai juste fait un petit bout de la version psp, peace walker), mais j'ai fait le prologue de The Phamton pain dans la foulée et WTF ! c'est quoi ce scénar ! C'est comme ça tout le jeu ou ça repart dans une optique plus "guerre froide" ?


Ca se calme après. Par contre si ça ne te botte pas de refaire des missions, tu vas t'éclater les 2/3 du jeu, puis peut être moins après. Perso j'ai abandonné dans la seconde partie, ça devenait idiot (dans le sens conception/gamedesign, mais un peu histoire aussi...).

----------


## banditbandit

> <3
> 
> D'autres idées de jeux courts avec des histoires fantastiques ?
> 
> Depuis Undertale (et que j'ai moins de temps pour jouer) c'est devenu deux de mes critères principaux pour les jeux.


A la liste déjà citée  j'ajouterais :

 Life is Strange même si la part de fantastique est pas prépondérante.
 Amnesia : A Machine for Pigs, plutôt orienté walking simulator et dont la partie narration est très réussie en plus d'être originale.
 Dead Synchronicity: Tomorrow Comes Today, pnc post apos avec une part de fantastique (on espère une suite).
 Inside déjà cité je ne peux qu'adhérer.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini *Uncharted Lost Legacy*, et tout comme Uncharted 4, c'est pas original mais super efficace. J'ai fait les combats avec visée auto cette fois, j'avais pas envie de me prendre la tête.
Au niveau de la technique, la mise en scène et l'écriture, c'est vraiment le très haut du panier. Un excellent divertissement, très loin au-dessus des autres jeux du même genre (les Tomb Raider en tête).
Même Nathan ne manque pas, tellement chez Naughty Dog ils sont doués pour raconter des histoires.

----------


## Anark

*Little Nightmares*, c'était bien naze.  ::|: 
Si on peut lui reconnaître une super scénographie (décors, agencement, jeux de lumière), le gameplay se montre des plus anecdotique et l'histoire confuse pour ne pas dire sans queue ni-tête.
Si vous avec aimé _Limbo_, foncez !!

*Akane*
Excellent top down slasher à la croisée des chemins entre _Smash TV_ et _Hotline miami_ avec un setting cyberpunk (un cyber-ninja contre une gang de cyber-yakuzas).
Un challenge correct (héros à 1HP), des sensations (avec un gameplay mixte Cac/Range et des options de mobilité), une bonne rejouabilité avec des cyber-gadgets à débloquer en enchainant les objectifs et un prix modique (moins de 3 balles), l'affaire du week-end !

----------


## schouffy

Akane c'est juste des vagues d'ennemis ou y'a un scénar, du level design et tout ?

----------


## Anark

C'est une arène fermée à la _Smash TV_, _Devil Daggers_, etc..., il n'y a qu'une arène.
Pas trop de scénar, il y a bien le boss qui lâche une punchline chaque fois que tu le croises mais c'est tout ^^

----------


## xlight111x

J'avais vu le trailer qui m'avait tapé dans l’œil du coup je viens de prendre le jeu.  ::):

----------


## Astasloth

J'ai fini Yakuza 0.
Je suis tristesse. J'aurais voulu que ça continue.

60h de man tears, de mecs qui s'arrachent chemise et costard en un seul mouvement pour montrer leur tatouage et leur détermination, d'honneur, de pétage de gueule à la batte de base-ball, de mini-jeux à la con absolument incontournables, ...
Et le pire, c'est que je n'ai que 40% et des poussières de complétion tellement il y a de trucs à faire.

Mangez-en, c'est du bon.
Je vais continuer d'y jouer encore un peu, je pense, juste pour faire quelques substories en plus et essayer de débloquer deux ou trois petites choses qui m'intéressent. Mais là je suis sur le point de craquer et d'acheter Yakuza Kiwami sur une impulsion, juste pour pouvoir continuer à évoluer dans cet univers.

J'ai vraiment adoré de bout en bout.

----------


## Supergounou

> le gameplay se montre des plus anecdotique et l'histoire confuse pour ne pas dire sans queue ni-tête.
> Si vous avec aimé _Limbo_, foncez !!


 :^_^:   ::(: 




> J'aurais voulu que ça continue. [...] Et le pire, c'est que je n'ai que 40% et des poussières de complétion tellement il y a de trucs à faire.


Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire, j'en suis à 152h de jeu.

Par contre je suis beaucoup moins enthousiaste que toi, y a quand même d'énormes défauts.

----------


## Astasloth

Ça doit être les mecs torse-nu qui ont aveuglé mon jugement  ::P:

----------


## GrandFather

> Par contre je suis beaucoup moins enthousiaste que toi, y a quand même d'énormes défauts.


Ca va, pour péter les 150 heures, les défauts doivent pas être rédhibitoires...  ::ninja:: 

Défauts ou pas, c'est le jeu qui m'a le plus le plus donné la banane de ces cinq dernières années.  ::love::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca va, pour péter les 150 heures, les défauts doivent pas être rédhibitoires...


Ma copine a beaucoup de défauts aussi, et pourtant je la vois tous les jours  ::P: 

En vrai c'est parce que je suis un débile dès qu'il s'agit de débloquer des trucs, c'est plus fort que moi je veux tous les avoir...

----------


## M.Rick75

> J'ai fini *Yakuza 0*.
> (...)
> Mangez-en, c'est du bon.
> (...)]


 :Gerbe: 
J'en peux plus. Je pensais finir ce matin. J'étais au chapitre 15. Là, je suis sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


le bateau

, (j'ai commencé ce "bouquet final" à 23h). Que ça s'arrête. Bref, je reviens faire mon debrief une fois libéré (qui sera pas que négatif mais franchement, j'ai qu'une hâte c'est de le finir tellement j'en ai marre).

Edit (0h10): Je viens de finir 

Spoiler Alert! 


Lao Gui

... Plus qu'un combat j'ai l'impression. Puis 3H de cinématique je crains. Si seulement je pouvais sauver.
Edit2 (1h17): Bordel. On peut pas zapper les crédits... Et ce Rock FM de supermarché d'ascenseur...
Edit3 (1h40): Enfin libre.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ce weekend, j'ai fini *Exapunks* le dernier jeu de Zachtronics et c'est de la bombe. Comme à leurs habitudes, ils nous ont créés un jeu d'énigmes/développement avec un langage informatique très complet et simple à comprendre.

Ils s'améliorent vraiment à chaque nouveau jeu, l'enrobage est de plus propre et ils arrivent même à raconter une histoire plutôt intéressantes. Le jeu se passe dans un univers dystopique durant les années 90. On y incarne un hacker rongé par une nouvelle maladie : la phage. C'est une maladie qui transforme les gens en sorte d'ordinateurs vivant. Le but du jeu étant de réaliser des hacks afin de pouvoir se payer ses soins. Les phases de hacking consistent à développer le comportement de petits robots (des EXAs) pour qu'ils piratent de l'intérieur des composants électroniques, ça va d'une console de jeu, aux banques de données gouvernementales en passant par des universités ou des banques.

Le jeu est plutôt simple au début, mais les derniers puzzles sont vraiment durs et intéressants à appréhender et vous forcent vraiment à réfléchir. J'ai mis presque 40h à le finir mais ça a été un vrai plaisir. C'est d'ailleurs, le premier de leur jeu ou je pars à la chasse aux succès et ou je vais tenter d'améliorer mes scores. Il y a un leaderboard qui permets de se comparer à ses amis steam et aux meilleurs score des autres joueurs (top 1 et top 10) sur trois critères :
- vitesse à résoudre l'énigme 
- longueur du code écrit
- nombre de déplacement de nos exas plus d'autres paramètres que je comprends pas.

La seule partie que je n'ai pas trop aimé est celle ou on se bat contre d'autres hackers (NPC puis nos amis Steam si on le souhaite), j'ai pas été fan de ces épreuves qui cassent un peu selon moi la logique du jeu.

----------


## Zerger

C'est comme Opus Magnum ? Le seul challenge consiste à faire mieux que tes amis ou les puzzles de base sont suffisament corsés ?

----------


## wiotts

Je me dis toujours que je devrais finir SpaceChem avant de commencer un autre Zachtronics.
Vu comme c'est parti, je n'en commencerai aucun autre...

Peut-être Opus magnum qui a l'air plus simple, dans le sens où la difficulté semble plus être l'optimisation que la résolution du problème...

----------


## PaulPoy

Je n'ai encore touché à aucun Zachtronics. Opus Magnum me tente, et je vais mettre celui ci dans un coin de ma tête aussi.

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'est comme Opus Magnum ? Le seul challenge consiste à faire mieux que tes amis ou les puzzles de base sont suffisament corsés ?


Non, c'est sans mesure avec Opus magnum, il est bien plus corsé et surtout impose une limite de code par puzzle. Les 5/10 premiers puzzles se font en automatique, ensuite, ça se corse pas mal pour appréhender des nouvelles fonctions et les derniers sont vraiment retors, en particulier le dernier qui est vraiment bien foutu et pose pleins de problèmes en même temps. A vue de nez, il doit bien avoir entre 30 et 40 puzzles. 




> Je me dis toujours que je devrais finir SpaceChem avant de commencer un autre Zachtronics.
> Vu comme c'est parti, je n'en commencerai aucun autre...
> 
> Peut-être Opus magnum qui a l'air plus simple, dans le sens où la difficulté semble plus être l'optimisation que la résolution du problème...


Les jeux suivant Spacechem sont un poil plus facile à prendre en main quand même, sauf Tis-100 qui est vraiment très(trop?) complexe. 
Opus Magnum est très bien, car il n'impose aucune limite dans les enchainements que tu peux créer. C'est d'ailleurs le premier que j'ai fini alors que j'ai acheté tous les jeux.




> Je n'ai encore touché à aucun Zachtronics. Opus Magnum me tente, et je vais mettre celui ci dans un coin de ma tête aussi.


Opus Magnum est vraiment excellent pour se mettre le pied à l'étrier avec la production Zachtronics!

----------


## Blackogg

> Opus Magnum est vraiment excellent pour se mettre le pied à l'étrier avec la production Zachtronics!


Infinifactory est aussi très bien, avec sa vue subjective qui donne un aspect plus concret à nos constructions.
Par contre ça fait rêver de cubes et de tapis roulants après.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais Opus Magnum, c'est plus un bac à sable pour puzzles. Tu es illimité en ressources et en place donc c'est très difficile de coincer sur un puzzle. Par contre, dès qu'il s'agit d'optimiser ses solutions et faire mieux que ses amis Steam, c'est une autre histoire  ::): 

Mais le jeu est top, et ca donne de belles animations que je trouve envoutantes à regarder  ::): 

Faudrait que je teste les autres jeux de Zachtronics alors. Et Infinifactory (mais je crois qu'il est toujours en EA non?)

----------


## Clydopathe

Il n'y a que Exapunks qui est en EA il me semble. Steam me confirme que Infinifactory n'est plus en EA.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)


J'ai donc fini l'histoire de *Yakuza 0* et je viens faire un petit retour, surtout pour contrebalancer l'enthousiasme de certains joueurs et les bonnes notes que le jeu se prend (9/10 sur CPC quand même).
J'ai mis 50h environ pour le finir. 68 me dit steam (mais énormément d'iddle car le jeu te laisse pas sauvegarder quand tu veux et bien souvent je l'ai laissé tourner quand j'avais autre chose à faire, pour pas perdre ma progression et le reprendre un peu plus tard). 45h et 35% de complétion me dit le jeu.

Ça a vraiment été un calvaire et j'aurais du lâcher le jeu bien avant. J'ai été retenu par les qualités du jeu, par le fait qu'à un moment j'étais déjà bien engagé et par le fait que j'ai du mal à laisser tomber un truc qui me plait pas quand je l'ai commencé.

Alors, côté mise en scène et narration, c'est vraiment réussi. J'étais un peu saoulé par les retournements, coups d'éclats en fin de chapitre, dans les derniers car c'était un peu trop systématique mais quand même, c'est vraiment bien fait (

Spoiler Alert! 


l'explosion de la camionnette

 entre autre). Ça pète, ça parle d'honneur, ça coupe des petits doigts, y a des dilemmes cornéliens, ça parle de racisme. Les visages des différents personnages sont super bien réalisés, très expressifs (le personnage de Sagawa me disait quelque chose). Le tueur à gages chinois est bien flippant. Les différents Yakuza te racontent déjà quelque chose rien qu'en voyant leur face, leurs mimiques.
Les chorégraphie des combats sont hyper stylées (mais répétitives et on a presque tout vu en 5h de jeu). Encore plus pendant les combats de boss.
Et l'ambiance générale est très réussie également, bien que techniquement pas très impressionnant, on a quand même le sentiment d'évoluer au milieu des deux quartiers de Tokyo et d'Osaka.

MAIS...

Ce que je reproche au jeu, ce qui m'a saoulé... c'est la longueur du truc, le rythme et la *répétitivité* du gameplay.
Pour ce qui est du gameplay, je distinguerais deux trucs.
- Les mini-jeux.
Il y en a pleins des trucs de rythmes, des trucs de jeux de mahjong, billards, des trucs de gestion basique. Je comprends que certains trouvent ça cool. Perso, ce genre de gameplay ça m'intéresse pas du tout (ou alors vite fait, deux minutes).
- La bagarre.
Pour la bagarre/beat them all, il y a trois styles de combat et on incarne deux personnages à tour de rôle donc ça fait presque 6 "styles" différents. J'ai joué en difficulté normale (on peut régler un cran au dessus et une nouvelle difficulté supplémentaire se débloque après avoir fini le jeu une première fois). Avec un arbre de compétences pour débloquer des nouveaux mouvements, ou plus de vie, etc...

C'est plutôt bien fait, c'est dynamique et je pense que je me suis amusé les 5 premières heures.
Le problème c'est que *j'ai fait les mêmes enchainements de boutons/style de combat que je trouvais efficace pour les 45 heures suivantes*. Et que c'est vite devenu un calvaire, sans enjeu, un truc de pousse-bouton abrutissant. Peut-être que certains détracteurs vont m'expliquer que le gameplay de combat devient hyper profond et que c'est super dans les modes de difficulté supérieur. À titre personnel, j'éprouve un gros doute.
Le jeu te balance des combats toutes les deux secondes quand tu te balades en ville (vers le milieu du jeu on peut les esquiver plus facilement). Et sinon, pour faire progresser le scénario, tu cognes encore des mecs mais en plus grand nombre, dans des arènes différentes de la ville, avec plusieurs vagues. Parfois un boss/mec plus gros au bout.

Et à côté, il y a des cinématiques. La série des Metal Gear fait vraiment petit bras à côté. Il y en a tout le temps, ça dure des plombes. Même si elles sont réussies et sont, à mes yeux, le seul intérêt à faire ce jeu, j'ai trouvé l'équilibre trrrrrrrès indigeste. Surtout que l'on ne peut sauvegarder quand on veut. Souvent on est pris au piège d'un tunnel de cinématique. C'est infernal.
Et même si héros comme méchants sont hyper charismatiques, je me suis demandé à quel point ce n'était pas le syndrome de Stockholm qui parlait.



En résumé *Yakuza 0* c'est un film interactif souvent très chouette (bien que longuet), avec *un gameplay de merde*.

----------


## schouffy

Vaut mieux le faire sur Youtube alors ?

----------


## Chan

Vaut mieux le faire en plusieurs sessions (espacées d'un certain temps ou jongler avec un autre jeu) surtout car comme souligné par M.Rick75, c'est ultra répétitif et assez long.

----------


## CptProut

> Vaut mieux le faire en plusieurs sessions surtout car comme souligné par M.Rick75, c'est ultra répétitif et assez long.


Et puis ça dépend comment tu gère les activité secondaire ( La gestion du club d'hotesse, les course de petite voiture) ou tu peu très bien intercalé ça entre deux mission principal ou alors être monomaniaque et perdre un max de temps pour tout faire en une fois.

----------


## Chan

Oui tu peux faire comme ça mais faut pas être hermétique à ces mini-jeux.
Vu ce qu'en dit M.Rick75, j'ai comme un doute  ::ninja:: .



> - Les mini-jeux.
> Il y en a pleins des trucs de rythmes, des trucs de jeux de mahjong, billards, des trucs de gestion basique. Je comprends que certains trouvent ça cool. Perso, ce genre de gameplay ça m'intéresse pas du tout (ou alors vite fait, deux minutes).

----------


## M.Rick75

> Vaut mieux le faire sur Youtube alors ?


Je pense que ça dépend du joueur. Je doute pas du fait que beaucoup y ont pris du plaisir.

D'ailleurs, en jouant à Yakuza 0, je repensais à un canard qui résumait The Witcher 3 à quelques combats, puis cinématiques, quelques combats, cinématiques (etc...) et, formellement, il n'avait pas tort. Pour ce dernier, j'ai commencé à trouvé le truc répétitif très tardivement (Skellige), mon point de saturation était plus autour de 150h. Et les DLC, après une petite pause, sont passés tout seul.

----------


## CptProut

> Oui tu peux faire comme ça mais faut pas être hermétique à ces mini-jeux.
> Vu ce qu'en dit M.Rick75, j'ai comme un doute .


Je suis pas trop fan des minijeux mais une bonne partie sont inclus dans les histoire secondaire du coup tu fini par y passer plus de 2 min.

----------


## Blackogg

> Oui tu peux faire comme ça mais faut pas être hermétique à ces mini-jeux.
> Vu ce qu'en dit M.Rick75, j'ai comme un doute .


Ouais voila, les mini jeux ça permet de couper entre 2 phases d'action.
Si on aime pas les minijeux, faut étaler l'histoire sur des sessions de 1h ou 2.
Perso ça m'arrive d'aller refaire un karaoké que j'ai déjà poncé juste pour faire un break in game  ::ninja:: 
Par contre la danse j'y arrive pas  :Emo: 

Pour donner d'autres exemples:
Les jeux de société (genre mahjong) j'ose pas trop tenter, ça a l'air prise de tête.
Les fléchettes c'est rigolo quelques fois mais bon, ça reste des fléchettes.
Le billard c'est trop long mais j'ai admiré l'effort de faire un jeu de billard vraiment potable.
Le bowling c'est trop simple.
La pêche c'est de la pêche. Rigolo quand ça mord et chiant sinon.
Le cabaret  :Mellow2: 
Le jeu de drague c'est débilement gênant  ::lol:: 
Les jeux d'arcade c'est bien si on aime les jeux d'arcade. Je n'aime pas trop les jeux d'arcade.

Les voitures c'est objectivement nul mais j'ai pas pu décrocher avant d'avoir rabattu le caquet de tous ces gamins  :tired:

----------


## CptProut

> Les voitures c'est objectivement nul mais j'ai pas pu décrocher avant d'avoir rabattu le caquet de tous ces gamins


J'ai perdu 2 heure a faire les wish machine a 1 million de yen en boucle pour choper ce putain de moteur Godspeed 2.0  :Vibre:

----------


## La Marmotta

> Et à côté, il y a des cinématiques. La série des Metal Gear fait vraiment petit bras à côté.


Merci, ça répond à la question si je devais y jouer ou pas. Et ce sera un NON catégorique !

----------


## poulpator

> En résumé *Yakuza 0* c'est un film interactif souvent très chouette (bien que longuet), avec *un gameplay de merde*.


Comme tous les jeux Yakuza en vrai, et avec un gameplay qui n'a pas évolué en plus de 10 ans. Y a une hype disproportionnée autour de la série parce que "le Japon".

----------


## Blackogg

> Comme tous les jeux Yakuza en vrai, et avec un gameplay qui n'a pas évolué en plus de 10 ans. Y a une hype disproportionnée autour de la série parce que "le Japon".


Toute les critiques émises ici sont légitimes. Mais il y a une ambiance assez unique qui se dégage de ce jeu (et à laquelle le gameplay très correct mais très répétitif contribue partiellement) et qui marche à fond chez certains (dont moi).
Pour l'instant je ne me vois pas enquiller sur les suites parce que j'ai peur de la saturation, mais je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat.

Le fait que la série soit seule sur son créneau doit bien aider aussi (et ne doit pas les encourager à se remettre en question).
J'ai un peu peur que la sauce prenne moins bien sur les spinoffs qu'ils sont en train de dérouler par contre.

----------


## Momock

> Comme tous les jeux Yakuza en vrai, et avec un gameplay qui n'a pas évolué en plus de 10 ans. Y a une hype disproportionnée autour de la série parce que "le Japon".


On dirait la description de GTA. Ou de The Bitcher. Je crois que ce qui m'a fait tenir sur la durée dans Yakuza c'est que le jeu ne soit pas un open-world vide comme les deux autres, sinon ça aurait été la goute d'eau qui fait déborder le vase. J'en ai rien à cirer de la quête principale en plus, j'ai juste envie de compléter les mini-jeux et les quêtes secondaires.




> Le fait que la série soit seule sur son créneau doit bien aider aussi (et ne doit pas les encourager à se remettre en question).


Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas considérer que Way of the Samurai soit un peu de la même catégorie?

----------


## poulpator

> Toute les critiques émises ici sont légitimes. Mais il y a une ambiance assez unique qui se dégage de ce jeu (et à laquelle le gameplay très correct mais très répétitif contribue partiellement) et qui marche à fond chez certains (dont moi).
> Pour l'instant je ne me vois pas enquiller sur les suites parce que j'ai peur de la saturation, mais je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat.
> 
> Le fait que la série soit seule sur son créneau doit bien aider aussi (et ne doit pas les encourager à se remettre en question).
> J'ai un peu peur que la sauce prenne moins bien sur les spinoffs qu'ils sont en train de dérouler par contre.



Ha mais que l'on ne s'y trompe pas, j'adore Yakuza. Je ponce la série depuis le 2ème sur PS3. J'ai également l'amour du JRPG dans le sang.
Mais je constate ces derniers temps un revival de la hype japonaise alors que leurs jeux sont toujours aussi pétés, voir pire qu'avant.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais clairement, j'ai jamais touché à un Yakuza mais j'ai l'impression de lire le feedback d'un GTA

----------


## poulpator

> Ouais clairement, j'ai jamais touché à un Yakuza mais j'ai l'impression de lire le feedback d'un GTA


Bin globalement c'est ça. Un GTA sans les moyens, et avec une touche Jap'.

----------


## Zerger

Et plus d'achievements apparemment

----------


## GrandFather

> Je me dis toujours que je devrais finir SpaceChem avant de commencer un autre Zachtronics.
> Vu comme c'est parti, je n'en commencerai aucun autre...
> 
> Peut-être Opus magnum qui a l'air plus simple, dans le sens où la difficulté semble plus être l'optimisation que la résolution du problème...


Les derniers niveaux de SpaceChem sont vraiment _très_ difficiles à résoudre. Y'a pas de honte à avoir à lâcher l'affaire et partir sur Opus Magnum, InfiniFactory et même ExaPunks.  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

> Ouais clairement, j'ai jamais touché à un Yakuza mais j'ai l'impression de lire le feedback d'un GTA


C'est pas vraiment comparable.  Dans Yakuza, il y a un mélange improbable entre une dramaturgie « à la GTA » (une histoire de gangsters, avec un ton dramatique) et un nawak foisonnant complètement barré ; un peu comme si Reservoir Dogs se déroulait dans un parc d'attractions. Ca crée une ambiance, un rythme et un gameplay très particuliers, pas toujours parfaitement équilibrés entre eux mais un ensemble hautement original et jouissif pour peu qu'on adhère au concept. Je suis totalement insensible à la hype « made in Japan », je l'ai pris par curiosité et j'ai vraiment adoré. Par contre, faut espacer les épisodes entre eux pour éviter la saturation.

----------


## parpaingue

Ça peut parfois être un peu long aussi. J'ai fait Yakuza 5 récemment et sur la fin je saturais un poil, quand y a un truc long mais qui te plait pas des masses ça peut devenir pénible (du style

Spoiler Alert! 


 mais pu^$ù%£ tu vas te taire Haruka on s'en bat les couilles royalement de tes histoires d'idole de merde sur la fin du jeu

).
Mais par contre, le système de baston est souvent plutôt bon, genre on peut bourrer de base et ça passe mais ça devient vite répétitif ou s'y pencher un poil et voir que y a un système assez sympa en place selon le perso (modulo boss pétés de chie), genre Shinada j'ai expédié ses bastons que j'ai trouvées assez chiantes alors que je me suis bien marré avec les autres, surtout Saejima.

----------


## Supergounou

> Les jeux de société (genre mahjong) j'ose pas trop tenter, ça a l'air prise de tête.


10h passés juste à essayer de comprendre comment jouer  :Facepalm: 

Et je ne parlerai pas du jeu d'échec jap'...

----------


## GrandFather

> 10h passés juste à essayer de comprendre comment jouer


Suffit de disposer du bon guide : https://psnprofiles.com/guide/5892-y...mpletion-guide  :;): 

Bon, par contre, pour le Shogi, c’est une autre histoire...  ::unsure::

----------


## Astasloth

J'avoue que j'ai pas testé le mahjong et le shogi étant donné que je n'en connais pas les règles et que je n'avais pas envie de les apprendre sur le tas pour le jeu.

Mais bon, j'ai pas trouvé que les combats étaient à ce point répétitifs, vu que j'essayais tout le temps de placer des coups que je venais de débloquer ou que je changeais régulièrement de style de combat parce que c'est rigolo. J'avoue quand même qu'il y a un boss ou deux que j'ai expédié à la batte de base-ball avec Majima par exemple, juste parce qu'ils étaient un peu bof. Mais c'était très rare.

----------


## Marmottas

C'est le vrai Mahjong où il faut faire des combinaisons (comme au rami) et pas juste associer des paires c'est ça ?

Cela me rappelle certains jeux sous Mame... (Les connaisseurs comprendront...  ::P: )

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Awesome Adventures of Captain Spirit*. C'est du Life is Strange, niveau premier épisode. C'est à dire que le rythme est assez lent et on apprend à connaître les personnages et leurs histoires. J'ai bien aimé.

----------


## Nono

> Bin globalement c'est ça. Un GTA sans les moyens, et avec une touche Jap'.


J'ai pas joué à Yakuza, mais je parie que Sleeping Dogs s'en sort mieux, en plus fauché, et avec une touche Hong Kong.

----------


## Chan

Les deux jeux n'ont rien à voir.
Dans Yakuza tu conduis pas et ya pas de gunfight déjà, donc bon.
Yakuza c'est du beat them all dans des petits quartiers (remplie comme il faut), sur fond d'histoires de Yakuza donc drama et tout le tralala. Saupoudré de mini jeux et autres activités champêtres. Les 3/4 du jeu tu suis l'histoire, c'est tout, c'est un film interactif. 
C'est du Shenmue en gros.

----------


## Zerger

Vous vendez vachement le truc là

----------


## La Marmotta

> Vous vendez vachement le truc là


Attends, il a dit que c'était comme Shenmue. Je sais pas ce qu'il te faut !

----------


## Chan

J'essai pas du tout de le vendre en même temps  ::): 
C'est juste qu'il faut savoir dans quoi tu t'embarques avant de l'acheter. Ce n'est pas un GTA ou Sleeping Dogs, c'est évident que les mecs qui attendent ça vont avoir une sacrée surprise (pas dans le bon sens.).

----------


## Astasloth

Oui, je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi certains comparent Yakuza à GTA. Le seul point commun que j'y vois, c'est une histoire de "gangsters".
Et puis GTA c'est nul et Yakuza c'est génial.
Voilà.

 ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> J'ai pas joué à Yakuza, mais...


CPC in a nutshell.

----------


## Momock

> CPC in a nutshell.


Un vrai CPCien n'aurait pas admis ne pas avoir joué au jeu. Il reste encore un effort à faire.

----------


## poulpator

> Oui, je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi certains comparent Yakuza à GTA. Le seul point commun que j'y vois, c'est une histoire de "gangsters".
> Et puis GTA c'est nul et Yakuza c'est génial.
> Voilà.


Et pourtant. C'est exactement la même chose dans la structure. Un bac à sable débile, avec une grosse partie scénarisée et une emphase sur les personnages.

----------


## DeadFish

> CPC in a nutshell.


Ben tiens, justement, j'ai pas joué à Spider-Man mais je l'ai fini en vidéo (la question de savoir si un jeu vidéo en vidéo est plus ou moins un vrai jeu vidéo qu'un vrai jeu vidéo sans vidéo est laissée en exercice au lecteur) et, ma foi, c'était pas mal. De regarder ça d'un coin de l'œil, je veux dire, parce que le jeu en lui-même vaut pas tripette sorti de son visuel et parce que c'est Spider-Man haha il fait des cabrioles et des vannes c'est rigolo. À côté de ça, il remplit scrupuleusement le cahier des charges du monde ouvert neuneu : une carte remplie ras la gueule des trois même bricoles mongolisantes (des caches à nettoyer, des trucs à ramasser, des courses-poursuites, zZzZ), un arbre de compétences pour pousser à farmer lesdites bricoles mongolisantes, des tours pour révéler la carte, des costumes hideux à déverrouiller et, fatalement, les missions principales. Attention, elles sont pas palpitantes, hein, mais l'hyper mise en scène du truc le place un poil au-dessus des séries/animés/films bas-de-gamme sur lesquelles tout le monde se touchent, avec ses 12 twists à la seconde, du slow motion, des gentils qui meurent, du slow motion, des punchlines, du slow motion, une fin larmoyante, du slow motion, et une scène post-générique (deux, en fait). Voilà, pour un nazi comme moi qui n'a pas regardé une cut scene/cinématique depuis 120 ans et qui n'est pas très consommateur de séries, je suis plutôt surpris d'avoir accroché. Et je me sens sale.

Moralité : quand on est bloqué au pieu à moitié comateux, on fait vraiment n'importe quoi.

----------


## akaraziel

*Legacy of Kain : Soul Reaver*

Troisième fois que je le termine en fait et c'est gros coup de vieux dans la tronche pour la maniabilité : combats brouillons, caméra dégueulasse, déplacements un peu approximatifs.
Mais dans l'ensemble, la DA est toujours fantastique et le jeu reste assez agréable à parcourir malgré les défauts cités ci-dessus et plutôt bien pensé dans l'exploitation de ses mécaniques (pour rappel, le jeu permet de jongler entre monde réel et spectral, ce qui provoque des changements au niveau de l'architecture de certaines salles).
C'est un jeu qui m'a marqué à l'époque et c'est encore le cas, même si je ne me vois pas refaire un quatrième run à cause de la prise en main.

Allez hop, Soul Reaver 2 maintenant.  ::lol::

----------


## Nono

> Ben tiens, justement, j'ai pas joué à Spider-Man mais je l'ai fini en vidéo


Ha bah tiens, je vais faire pareil pour Yakuza, au moins ça m'évitera d'y jouer.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ha bah tiens, je vais faire pareil pour Yakuza, au moins ça m'évitera d'y jouer.


Tu risques de te faire chier. L’intérêt majeur du jeu c'est de farmer les mini-jeux  ::ninja::  :bouclebouclée:

----------


## schouffy

Pour Spiderman, il parait que le grappin est très agréable et bien implémenté. ça donne au moins envie de jouer 30 minutes.
Après l'univers et le personnage et ses vannes pourries incessantes, si on est pas un ado, c'est difficile.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini hier soir *Far Cry Primal*.

C'était un chouette voyage, par moment vraiment très beau et qui a le mérite de se dérouler dans un époque très souvent ignorée du monde des JV. Comme je suis une feignasse aujourd'hui, je vais donner mon compte-rendu en points positifs et négatifs:

Les +:
-C'est beau graphiquement, avec un excellent travail pour rendre le monde d'Oros immersif et assez cohérent. L'arrière-plan est superbe, d'ailleurs.
-Les prises de camps ennemis, toujours autant jouissives et assez exigeantes si l'on veut tout faire en tout furtif.
-Le scénario simple mais qui est raccord avec le reste.
-La langue inventée pour le jeu, qui fonctionne très bien.
-La possibilité de tout virer le HUD (mais qui est aussi un point négatif, j'y reviendrai).
-Le nouvel arsenal d'armes, qui fonctionne très bien globalement.
-Avoir un animal dressé comme compagnon, et qui n'est jamais envahissant.
-Le sound design en général, et le fait d'avoir Fever Ray dans la bande-son, la grande classe.
-Les pièges, rigolo à utiliser.
-La plupart des PNJ sont réussis. Et de vraies femmes comme on aime, avec des jambes velues.
-Bricoler ses armes a ici tout son sens.

Les -:
-Spawn d'ennemis et d'animaux trop intense, et on est constamment "emmerdé" lors de nos balades.
-Jouer sans HUD alors que le jeu est clairement pensé pour. Sans HUD, on est obligé de constamment regarder la carte pour trouver ses objectifs, et ça pète bien l'immersion au final. Ah, carte de Far Cry 2, tu me manques.
-La grimpette toujours aussi peu satisfaisante depuis Far Cry 3, et super rigide comparée à un Dying Light, par exemple.
-Takkar, le héro fait de méthane tant il est inflammable au contact du moindre petit feu de camp ou autre torche.
-Les combats de boss, peu intéressants, voir rageant par moment.
-Certaines armes complètement inutiles (l'arc long et une des masses qui fait aucun dégâts sérieux).
-Les missions du shaman dans le monde LSD de l'époque, vraiment pas fameuses.

----------


## kedrico

> *Legacy of Kain : Soul Reaver*
> 
> Troisième fois que je le termine en fait et c'est gros coup de vieux dans la tronche pour la maniabilité : combats brouillons, caméra dégueulasse, déplacements un peu approximatifs.
> Mais dans l'ensemble, la DA est toujours fantastique et le jeu reste assez agréable à parcourir malgré les défauts cités ci-dessus et plutôt bien pensé dans l'exploitation de ses mécaniques (pour rappel, le jeu permet de jongler entre monde réel et spectral, ce qui provoque des changements au niveau de l'architecture de certaines salles).
> C'est un jeu qui m'a marqué à l'époque et c'est encore le cas, même si je ne me vois pas refaire un quatrième run à cause de la prise en main.
> 
> Allez hop, Soul Reaver 2 maintenant.


J'adore ce jeu. Il m'avait ébloui à l'époque. J'adorais le lore et tout les espaces en pointillés qu'ils laissaient dans l'histoire : la ville des humains, la disparition d'un des frères (souvent par manque de pognon, m'enfin ça marchait sur l'imaginaire). Et la VF avec la voix de Bernard Lanneau (doubleur de Kevin Costner)  ::): 
Pourquoi personne n'a ressuscité la licence il y a quatre ans lorsqu'on était pas encore rincé des formules à la Dark Souls ?
Ou un RPG sur le Legacy of Kain premier du nom ?

----------


## hixe33

> Pourquoi personne n'a ressuscité la licence il y a quatre ans lorsqu'on était pas encore rincé des formules à la Dark Souls ?


Tu oublies *Nosgoth*  ::P:

----------


## akaraziel

> J'adore ce jeu. Il m'avait ébloui à l'époque. J'adorais le lore et tout les espaces en pointillés qu'ils laissaient dans l'histoire : la ville des humains, la disparition d'un des frères (souvent par manque de pognon, m'enfin ça marchait sur l'imaginaire). Et la VF avec la voix de Bernard Lanneau (doubleur de Kevin Costner)
> Pourquoi personne n'a ressuscité la licence il y a quatre ans lorsqu'on était pas encore rincé des formules à la Dark Souls ?
> Ou un RPG sur le Legacy of Kain premier du nom ?


Y'avait Dead Sun de prévu, mais annulé (malgré une vidéo de gameplay qui avait fuité).  ::cry:: 
Là perso, j'espère juste des remakes pour les deux premiers (pour redonner un petit coup de jeune visuel au premier et en temre de prise en main pour le second). Et des remaster pour SR2 et Defiance pour les rendre compatibles avec Xinput et leur faire un petit lifting.
Bon par contre, obligé d'abréger mon run sur la saga, SR2 sous émulateur plantant sur certaines cinématiques (bug connu du jeu avec PCS2).  ::cry:: 






> Tu oublies Nosgoth


Retourne pas le couteau stp.  ::cry::

----------


## purEcontact

*Ni no kuni 2*
_Environs 29h_

*Avis en tl;dr : c'est relativement mauvais, je le déconseille.*
La DA, bien que très belle, ne rattrape pas la progression globale du jeu qui donne des envies de meurtres.

*Synopsis :*
Ni no kuni 2 donc, un JRPG avec des combats typés "action" en temps réel.
On y incarne un jeune roi qui doit recréer un royaume suite à un drame.
Celui-ci sera aidé de plusieurs fidèles acolytes qui le rejoindront tout au long de l'aventure.

Le jeu en lui même propose 3 facettes :
- Une gestion d'armée
- Une gestion de royaume
- Un JRPG "action"


La gestion d'armée

Je vais commencer par ce point car c'est, selon moi, la facette la moins importante et clairement la moins intéressante du jeu.
Au cours de l'aventure, on recrute divers généraux qui nous donne accès à différentes "squad" : des archers, des épéistes, des mages, etc...
Le but du jeu étant de détruire les armées adverses avec un maximum de 4 squads à disposition.



On contrôle uniquement le roi qui donne certaines directives comme les attaques spéciales, un petit / gros boost de dégâts  et le placement des unités.
A noter que ces unités se placent toujours autour du roi et qu'il n'est possible de contrôler uniquement le placement des unités via une rotation autour de cet axe (le roi, la tête blonde sur le screen).

La gestion du royaume

Ensuite vient la gestion du royaume.
Au départ, on commence avec un petit bivouac et au fur et à mesure de l'avancée de l'histoire, on est amené à recruté divers PNJ (un armurier, un forgeron, un marchant, un cuistot, etc...), à créer des bâtisses pour les accueillir et ensuite à s'étendre pour créer un grand et beau royaume.
Les PNJ peuvent tout faire car ils adorent bosser pour vous mais ils ont quand même des spécialités qu'il est préférable d'exploiter, parce qu'il faut pas déconner.



Là encore, le système est relativement simple : on construit, on recrute, bis repetita.
La construction des bâtiments et les améliorations qu'ils apportent coûtent de l'or, que l'on récupère en fonction de son influence. Influence que l'on augmente en ayant plus de bâtiments ou en améliorant les bâtiments existants.
C'est donc un cercle vertueux : plus on a de thunes, plus on investit dans les bâtiments, plus ça rapporte de thunes.

Le JRPG Action

Enfin, la partie JRPG d'action.
L'histoire y est cousue de fil blanc et le système de combat fonctionne pas trop mal.
Dans les faits, si vous avez déjà touché à un JRPG 3D ces dernières années, vous ne devriez pas être dépaysé, ça n'innove en rien mais ça ne fait fondamentalement rien de mal.

Alors jusque là, on peut se dire "Dans ce cas, pourquoi est-ce que tu dis qu'il est mauvais ?"
Je vous l'accorde, les systèmes de jeux ne sont pas repoussants en eux-même.
Ce qui l'est, c'est la façon dont ils s'imbriquent.

________

*Attention, certains éléments peuvent spoiler la progression dans le jeu.*
Je n'évoquerais pas directement l'histoire mais sait-on jamais.
Vous pouvez passer directement au post suivant, ce que j'avais à dire en spoil-free est au dessus.

_______

Le début du jeu est assez lent, comme beaucoup de JRPG, on instaure les personnages et l'univers.
Ça prends une grosse quinzaine d'heures si on se concentre sur le scénario : ça tombe bien, je suis pas du genre à me perdre dans les quêtes secondaires (surtout qu'elles sont très peu scénarisées).
Les personnages sont des clichés sur pattes, l'univers est artistiquement assez bien fait, bref, c'est ce que j'attends d'un JRPG "standard".

Passé cette petite vingtaine d'heure (ou grosse quizaine, c'est selon), on vous invite cordialement à faire monter en niveau votre royaume.
Après tout, vous êtes un roi et vous avez un royaume un peu naze.
Qu'à cela ne tienne, j'étais passé à côté de cette phase de gameplay pendant le début du jeu, ce sera l'occasion de découvrir.
Je découvre donc que j'ai une douzaine de quidams à recruter et que je dois créer quelques bâtiments.

A ce moment, la première boucle infernale commence.
Comme indiqué plus haut, les bâtiments demandent de l'argent pour être construit et l'argent s'obtient en fonction de la qualité des bâtiments.
Élément que je n'ai pas précisé : l'argent se récupère de façon cyclique.
Même si vous pouvez retirer de l'or à n'importe quel moment, vous aurez globalement un nombre de PO/heure qui arrivera en fonction de la qualité de votre royaume.
En soit, pour toute personne ayant joué à un jeu de gestion, ce n'est pas un problème.
Là où, en revanche, le problème se pose, c'est que vous avez l'équivalent d'une bourse qui, lorsqu'elle est pleine, ne prends plus d'argent supplémentaire et il faut donc revenir dans votre royaume pour la vider sur votre compte en banque.
Il en va de même pour les matériaux que vous ne pouvez récolter que via les bâtiments que vous avez construit.

Vous avez donc le choix : 
- attendre dans votre royaume, sans alt tab (car ça pause le jeu), que votre bourse se remplisse jusqu'à avoir assez pour investir
- partir en quête des PNJ à recruter, quitte à perdre de l'argent (et surtout des matériaux).

Normalement, vous partez plutôt sur le second choix.
Après tout, c'est du gameplay donc allons-y.

Pour recruter des PNJ, 2 façons : parler à tous les quidams des différentes villes que vous avez traversés ou remplir des contrats pour débloquer des quêtes de PNJ à recruter.
Dans les 2 cas, ce sont des quêtes fedex voir, pire, des quêtes où on vous demande des matériaux... que l'on récupère aléatoirement dans le jeu ou dans le royaume.
Vous voyez un peu le cercle vicieux ?
Vous êtes en train d'attendre d'avoir assez d'or ou d'avoir une bonne RNG pour pouvoir faire évoluer votre royaume.
Tant que vous ne l'avez pas fait évolué, vous ne pourrez pas avancer dans la quête principale.
Passé ce léger contre-temps (comptez tout de même entre 2h et 5h, selon les ressources à disposition et le temps investi avant d'arriver à cette étape), on peut avancer dans l'histoire principale.

On évacue cette mauvaise expérience, on se dit que tout va bien et on avance... enfin, on va aller farmer pour level up avant.
Pour une raison que j'ignore, la courbe d'expérience qui se trouvait jusqu'ici lissé nous présente des ennemis qui ont entre 10 et 15 niveaux de plus que vous.
Avec de l'optimisation d'équipement et notre ami nouvellement recruté qui a 5 level de plus que le personnage principal de l'équipe, ça passe.
C'est parfois tendu, mais ça passe.
_Note : je joue en normal._

On avance donc, plus difficilement, dans l'histoire jusqu'à débloquer le dernier personnage.
Ce dernier personnage a une compétence très utile et unique dans le jeu : un soin de zone (très puissant au demeurant).
Je l'ai appris au bout de quelques heures en prenant le temps de regarder ses sorts car lorsque  le personnage est contrôlé par l'IA, elle ne l'utilise jamais.
Vous avez donc potentiellement le soigneur du groupe qui ne soigne pas.

A partir du moment où je l'ai pris en personnage-joueur, la difficulté s'est trouvée largement diminuée.
Le personnage fait beaucoup de dégâts, a un pool d'hp assez conséquent et peut soigner.
En un sens, ça m'a rappeler Lightning dans FF13 quand on la spécialisait comme il faut.
Bref, passons à la suite.

Quelques heures plus tard et vraiment vers la fin du jeu, on se retrouve... à  devoir refaire évoluer son royaume !
Evidemment, si vous avez fait les quêtes secondaires et passé du temps sur votre royaume, vous vous dites qu'il n'y a pas trop à faire... et bien pas d'bol !
De mon côté, j'avais recruté quelques PNJ, augmenté mes bâtiments et fait pas mal d'amélioration.
De fait, il ne me restait "que" 12 PNJ à récupérer et 3 bâtiments à créer.
Le problème, c'est que l'argent ne coule pas à flot.
Malgré une petite gestion pendant mon aventure, j'avais besoin, au minimum de 190 000 pièces d'or et j'avais un revenu de ... 80 000 par heure.
Il est possible de récupérer un peu d'argent via des quêtes secondaires mais il ne faut pas se leurrer, à ce moment du jeu, j'en ai eu pour 2 à 3h afin de récupérer l'argent et débloquer à nouveau l'histoire principale.

Me voici donc à la fin du jeu où je dois affronter 2 missions d'armée.
Si vous avez bien suivi, à aucun moment je n'ai parlé de l'armée.
Et pour cause, on ne m'a pas spécialement demandé de l’entraîner !
Séance de farm spéciale armée, allez hop, vous reprendrez bien une petite heure ou deux.  ::sad:: 

Une fois terminée, on affronte le boss, qui est relativement simple malgré ses 12 à 17 niveaux de plus que mon équipe et on termine l'histoire.
Boss qui, au passage, a dû être vraiment bien testé car j'ai passé 50% de mon combat à voir ceci :



Un bon gros glitch des familles.
Dans les JRPG, soit les boss de fin sont un petit peu intéressant et demandent un minimum de regarder son écran.
Soit ils sont comme ceux de ni no kuni 2.
J'ai utilisé la compétence de soin de mon personnage en boucle, en lançant une fois sur deux une compétence de dégâts.
Résultat : 20 minutes à spammer 2 touches en attendant que ça se termine et en espérant très fort que ce soit vraiment fini.

Vous l'aurez compris, sur les 29h* de jeux annoncés en début de ce post, environs 18h (voir 20h) sont dédiés au scénario, les 9h à 11h restantes ont été développés dans l'unique but de ralentir la progression du joueur via des ficelles ultra grosses et un game design vomitif.

_*Note : ce temps de jeu est relativement court par rapport à la moyenne, j'en ai eu ma claque après le premier épisode d'évolution du royaume et j'ai commencé à accélérer le rythme._

----------


## PaulPoy

> Là où, en revanche, le problème se pose, c'est que vous avez l'équivalent d'une bourse qui, lorsqu'elle est pleine, ne prends plus d'argent supplémentaire et il faut donc revenir dans votre royaume pour la vider sur votre compte en banque.
> Il en va de même pour les matériaux que vous ne pouvez récolter que via les bâtiments que vous avez construit.


Comme dans Assassin's Creed 2 non ?




> Me voici donc à la fin du jeu où je dois affronter 2 missions d'armée.
> Si vous avez bien suivi, à aucun moment je n'ai parlé de l'armée.
> Et pour cause, on ne m'a pas spécialement demandé de l’entraîner !
> Séance de farm spéciale armée


Du game design maitrisé  ::ninja:: 




> Malgré une petite gestion pendant mon aventure, j'avais besoin, au minimum de 190 000 pièces d'or et j'avais un revenu de ... 80 000 par heure.
> Il est possible de récupérer un peu d'argent via des quêtes secondaires mais il ne faut pas se leurrer, à ce moment du jeu, j'en ai eu pour 2 à 3h afin de récupérer l'argent et débloquer à nouveau l'histoire principale.


2 à 3h sans rien n'avoir à faire qu'attendre ? zéro gameplay possible ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Comme dans Assassin's Creed 2 non ?


J'ai pas souvenir que dans AC2, on te bloque l'avancé de la quête principale si ta guilde des assassins n'a pas assez de ressources.
Et de mémoire (mais ça date),  tu as la même monnaie pour acheter des armes et armures que pour faire évoluer ta guilde.
Dans ni no kuni 2, il s'agit de monnaies distinctes : tu peux avoir 200 000 "florins" sur ton personnage et avoir un royaume bloqué parce que tu n'as que 1 000 pièces d'or.




> 2 à 3h sans rien n'avoir à faire qu'attendre ? zéro gameplay possible ?


Tu peux faire des quêtes secondaires.
J'en ai peu parlé mais il s'agit de quêtes peu scénarisées qui demandent de tuer un monstre (ce sont les plus intéressantes), de faire un combat d'armée ou de présenter un objet ou une série d'objets à un PNJ.
Certaines quêtes te rapportent un peu de pièces d'or mais c'est pas non plus la folie.

----------


## PaulPoy

> J'ai pas souvenir que dans AC2, on te bloque l'avancé de la quête principale si ta guilde des assassins n'a pas assez de ressources.
> Et de mémoire (mais ça date),  tu as la même monnaie pour acheter des armes et armures que pour faire évoluer ta guilde.
> Dans ni no kuni 2, il s'agit de monnaies distinctes : tu peux avoir 200 000 "florins" sur ton personnage et avoir un royaume bloqué parce que tu n'as que 1 000 pièces d'or.


Ca fait penser aux jeux free to play sur mobile ce système de double monnaie ^^.
Oui dans AC c'est assez secondaire, et il n'y a qu'une monnaie. Je pensais surtout au coffre qui est limitée et qu'il faut vider de tps en tps.

----------


## madfox

> Depuis hier soir je suis sur *The Red Strings Club*, un petit bijou d'écriture


Faut du courage.  ::w00t:: 

J'ai lâché l'affaire quand le jeu à commencer à quitter un ton neutre qui permettait d’approcher de nombreux sujets sous pas mal d'angles pour sombrer dans le militantisme SJW avec les questions sur la condition de la femme (dans un univers dystopique où on en sait fichtre rien de leur condition et les quelques femmes rencontrés à ce niveau du jeu ont plutôt une bonne place dans la société):

Android: Que dois je faire concernant l'oppression subite par les femme?

Réponses possible:

A. Faire quelque chose

B. Ne rien faire

C. Comment ça? les femmes ne sont plus opprimés aujourd'hui.

Moi: C   :<_<: 

Android: Oh... Jusqu'à maintenant il ne m'avait pas été possible de détecté ta *stupidité*. Je vais l'enregistrer.

 :Pouah: 

/uninstall

----------


## La Marmotta

C'est vrai que généralement les femmes et les minorités ont toujours une bonne place dans les dystopies.
Moi c'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté The Handmaid's Tale, trop social justice warrior !

----------


## ExPanda

Non mais le problème, c'est que le jeu pose une question sur une société que le joueur ne connait pas.
Les autres univers on s'en fout.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Non mais le problème, c'est que le jeu pose une question sur une société que le joueur ne connait pas.
> Les autres univers on s'en fout.


Du coup je vois pas trop le rapport avec "le militantisme SJW"

----------


## Momock

Les IA ne sont pas sensées devenir nazies si on les laisse en roue libre? Avec leur manie d'optimiser des trucs...

@madfox: je comprends qu'on devienne irritable sur le sujet à force d'en être assailli de partout, mais quand-même, désinstaller le jeu pour ça.  :^_^:

----------


## ExPanda

> Du coup je vois pas trop le rapport avec "le militantisme SJW"


Dans l'absolu c'est juste quelque chose qui est mal foutu/écrit, on est d'accord.
Mais si ça concerne une cause et que c'est rentré au chausse-pied dans un univers qui n'est pas concerné, quelque part c'est un peu du militantisme mal placé.

----------


## madfox

> @madfox: je comprends qu'on devienne irritable sur le sujet à force d'en être assailli de partout, mais quand-même, désinstaller le jeu pour ça.


C'est clair que c'est un peu extrême mais c'est que la réponse de l'android rend caduc toute la volonté de "débat" que réussissait plutôt bien le jeu à maintenir jusque là (et qui est le cœur du jeu). Et ça m'a directement sortie du jeu.

Après je dénonce du militantisme car cette fameuse phase de dialogue est précédé de nombreuses questions sérieuses de l'android sur le viol, le suicide, la pensée, etc,... avec réponses seulement par un oui ou un non. Et bam une réponse C débarque sur la dernière question concernant... L'oppression des femmes!  :^_^:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Witcher 2* (

Spoiler Alert! 


Roche

), histoire de faire les deux grosses options du jeu. C'était sympa, mais j'ai rushé un peu sur le 3ème acte. J'ai mis les combats en facile aussi parce que je n'avais pas spécialement envie de perdre trop de temps là-dessus.

----------


## Hyeud

Mais t'as aimé ou pas ?

----------


## Galgu

J`ai termine *A hat in time*, ainsi que son DLC *Seal the deal* en 14.5H selon steam. Excellent jeu, avec de très bonnes idées visuelles, jeu très agréable a jouer (plateforme pure). Jaime bien la liberté que donne le jeu avec ses lois (triple saut permet d’atteindre des plateformes de différentes manières). quelques faiblesses: une difficulté globale trop faible, et mal dosée; le DLC est plus relevé. Une 3D parfois désopilante. On sent le manque global de budget mais ça passe. je le recommande volontiers a qui n’est pas allergique a la plateforme.

----------


## Kaede

Tiens Galgu, tu tombes bien, tu sauras peut-être me dire si on peut remplir les objectifs de la 2eme partie du DLC (avec le fantôme) un par un (ou si pour en valider 2, il faut les valider tous les 2 en une fois ?) ? Merci  ::): 

--

Je viens de finir *Little Nightmares*, que j'avais choppé via Humble Monthly je crois. Le gameplay n'invente rien, mais c'est très fonctionnel, mystérieux (presque trop, la fin est arrivée plus vite que je ne l'ai vue venir), joli et avec une ambiance de dingue. Le pied dans la pénombre et avec un casque sur les oreilles.
PS. le coup de 

Spoiler Alert! 


la petite fille qui mange le lutin au lieu de manger la saucisse, c'était trop  ::cry::   ::sad::

----------


## KiwiX

*Batman - The Telltale Series - Episode 1: Realm of Shadows*

Gratuit en ce moment et n'étant pas spécialement hostile à l'univers Batman, j'ai tenté ça. 

Verdict :
> C'est pas mauvais.
> Mais c'est pas très bien, non plus.

Beaucoup de blabla dans ce premier épisode, quelques QTE et c'est plié : moins de 2h en tout, c'est sympathique, il y a une construction de l'histoire mais j'irai pas l'acheter au prix actuel, même en promo (environ 9€) parce que c'est un peu léger.

----------


## Galgu

> Tiens Galgu, tu tombes bien, tu sauras peut-être me dire si on peut remplir les objectifs de la 2eme partie du DLC (avec le fantôme) un par un (ou si pour en valider 2, il faut les valider tous les 2 en une fois ?) ? Merci


désolé j’ai zappe la partie avec le fantôme en entier, pas trouve ça inspire... jetais content d’avoir le succès de tous les sabliers récupérés.

----------


## Kaede

Oh.
Ben de mon côté, j'ai un peu insisté, et j'ai la réponse : heureusement non, on n'est pas obligé de remplir tous les objectifs d'un coup  ::): 

J'ai trouvé et attaqué le dernier rift (celui de Seal the Deal), pas vraiment facile, ce sera pour demain.

----------


## Anark

> Faut du courage. 
> 
> J'ai lâché l'affaire quand le jeu à commencer à quitter un ton neutre qui permettait d’approcher de nombreux sujets sous pas mal d'angles pour sombrer dans le militantisme SJW avec les questions sur la condition de la femme (dans un univers dystopique où on en sait fichtre rien de leur condition et les quelques femmes rencontrés à ce niveau du jeu ont plutôt une bonne place dans la société):


Ca m'a fait tiquer aussi, vraiment pas terrible cette scène. Une posture morale hors contexte qui m'a sorti de l'histoire également, du pur militantisme... Et ce n'est pas la seule (même si la moins subtile).

----------


## Supergounou

Je suis complètement perdu avec votre jeu, depuis quand "militantisme" est devenu un gros mot? Ça fait partir de l'univers du jeu et les androids sont tous devenus amorales?

----------


## Rakanishu

Moi ce que je vois c'est que le jeu pouvait raconter ce qu'il voulait, tant que ça allait dans leur sens c'était bon. Puis ça se permet 1 phrase en dehors et boom "OUI ALORS JE DESINSTALLE CE JEU QUI VEUT ME FORCER SON MILITANTISME SJW PUANT JE ME SENS CHOQUE OUIN OUIN".

Ecrire ce post m'a d'ailleurs mis 2x plus de temps que d'accoutumée, l'une de mes deux mains étant trop occupée à facepalmer.

----------


## Hyeud



----------


## Clear_strelok

Fais pas le con, Phillipe !

----------


## Rakanishu

J'ai eu un moment de mauvaise humeur où EN PLUS je suis tombé sur ce topic, ça a pas aidé :D J'suis calmé maintenant ! J'hésite à éditer pour en faire un message tout mellow  :Emo: 

Ce que je voulais dire avec mes 50t d'ironie c'est qu'il vous en faut peu quand même. Surtout que même si bassiné par de gros relous qui desservent la cause, le discours SJW / la place de la femme et tout, reste intéressant et à défendre. C'est dommage de prendre la mouche dès que vous voyez un truc un peu féministe apparaître et que ce soit LA raison pour désinstaller un jeu que vous aimiez bien jusqu'à maintenant.

A titre de comparaison j'suis à deux doigts de désinstaller Alice Madness Returns car j'ai beau adorer sa patte graphique, j'en suis qu'au 3e chapitre sur 6 et J'EN PEUX PLUS de ces séquences de sauts sur des plateformes qui bougent / trampoline / vapeur pour ensuite taper des streums dans une arène fermée bis repetita AD VOMITA (je sais pas si ça se dit mais ça rend bien). Ca fait genre 2h que j'commence à en avoir marre et là un PNJ m'a encore dit "va chercher ça là bas" avec mouvement de caméra qui montre 50 plateformes à sauter, j'ai quitté le jeu et je ne sais pas si je vais m'y remettre. D'ailleurs ce post va ptêt finir sur les jeux abandonnés en cours de route :D

VOILA.

----------


## Anark

Des réponses d'une incroyable bêtise Rakanishu, range ton cosplay de féministe et relis les messages, madfox décrit très bien le problème : on ne peut pas juger de la condition de la femme dans une société futuriste où les femmes que l'on croise sont au mieux PDG au pire avocate d'affaires.
Le fait que le jeu insulte le joueur s'il répond "C. Comment ça? les femmes ne sont plus opprimés aujourd'hui." indique clairement une position biaisée des auteurs. D'autant plus surprenante que le jeu était assez subtil jusque là.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Faut vraiment avoir un ego de gros fragile pour le prendre à ce point personnellement alors que ce n'est qu'un jeu  ::trollface:: 

Sinon j'ai fini *Wondergirl : The Dragon's Trap* sur Switch.

C'était dur.  :Sweat:

----------


## Orkestra

D'autant que d'après la citation de Madfox (qu'il cite de tête je suppose), le jeu ne demande pas de deviner si l'oppression subie par les femmes existe toujours dans cet univers, il dit clairement qu'elle existe encore :

"Android: Que dois je faire concernant l'oppression subite par les femme?"

Il ne s'agit donc pas de juger d'une condition que le joueur ne connais pas et la réponse C revient à peu près à dire "je me fous de cette partie de l'univers que tu essayes d'implanter là" et la réponse de l'android vient en conséquence  :;):

----------


## Rakanishu

Au moins y'a que mes réponses qui sont d'une incroyable bêtises, pas mes actes ^^ 

Je m'estime même pas plus SJW que ça, c'est juste que oui j'ai bien lu vos posts, et je persiste et signe : c'est con de désinstaller le jeu pour ça. Et les raisons que vous balancez sont stupides, soudainement vous êtes certains qu'en parlant de ça le jeu sort de son univers alors que pas du tout, vous avez juste la rage. Du coup tout ce que je souligne c'est que désinstaller le jeu parce que vous êtes de gros fragiles, c'est stupide.

SuicideSnake a parfaitement résumé ça dans sa réponse, du coup je vais pas venir ici quelques heures, j'ai l'impression que c'est journée à thème Dimanche Trigger pour mon cerveau aujourd'hui (parce qu'hier quand j'ai vu ça j'ai juste fait un petit "pffff" devant mon écran et suis passé à autre chose), et même si c'est ptêt trop tard, j'vais éviter du boulot aux modos sur mes posts ^^

----------


## pitmartinz

Bon, sinon.

J'ai fini *Wolfenstein II : The New Colossus* ainsi que *Battlefield 1* et j'ai vraiment apprécié les deux.

Le premier tout d'abord, joué en ligne de The New Order et the Old Blood (j'avais aimé le premier, pas le second, vendu un bras alors que ce n'était qu'une extension avec rien de neuf).
Vraiment très chouette, bourrin au possible, très gore, très violent.

Un très bon défouloir, avec des situations cocasses (j'ai particulièrement bien aimé le moment ou un gars du KuKluxKlan se fait réprimander par un soldat allemand car il ne parle pas bien la langue de ce dernier... ou la scène d'après, ou 2 membres du KKK encagoulés jouent à "Elite Hans" (un flipper), dans une station service.
Douzes heures de jeu, j'avais envie de faire tous les assassinats d'Uberkommando, puis... non.

Je vais rester sur le bon sentiment que m'a laissé la campagne solo et ne pas prolonger pour faire les 2-3 heures de trops, ou j'aurais du aller grinder les derniers pass enigma.

Battlefield 1, maintenant.
Six heures de jeu, menées tambour battant... très chouette.
Court et intense, avec du spectacle pleins les yeux, le jeu est vraiment très beau, les vidéos sont superbes... mention spéciale à l'intro du jeu ainsi que son outro, ou on sent bien le caractère spécial de la Grande Guerre.

Après bon... y a des moments un peu moins bien, ou on est trop dans l'excès, super homme, machines indestructibles (ou presque), réalisme un peu foireux...
C'est dommage, mais j'imagine que c'est le sacrifice nécessaire pour plaire au plus grand nombre.

J'ai bien apprécié le punch des armes, les décors variés et les différentes mini-histoires.
Après, je dois mettre un bémol à cette critique... j'ai très apprécié ce jeu aussi parce qu'il ne m'a coûté que 5€ (avec les dlc).

Acheté plein pot à la sortie, j'aurais un peu fait la gueule... mais bon, BF (comme COD), c'est majoritairement pour le multi qu'on l'achète DayOne.

J'ai hâte de voir Battlefield V du coup  ::):

----------


## Drakkoone

Moi ce qui me fait prendre la mouche dans tout ça, c'est l'utilisation à la mode du sigle SJW. Un truc autant utilisé par l’extrême droite pour tenir son discours haineux contre les femmes, les homos et les minorités que par des gens qui dénoncent la systématisation des politiques d'intégrations dans les médias par des lobbys. 
Du coup on ne sait jamais vraiment sur quel pieds danser quand quelqu'un invoque ce sigle.

----------


## parpaingue

Franchement, je pense que la majeure partie du temps quand on voit ce sigle, c'est utilisé par des gens tout à fait normaux qui en ont juste marre qu'on leur crache à la gueule une pseudo morale à la con simplement parce qu'ils ne sont pas "membre actif du camp du bien" ou une autre connerie dans le genre. Y a une étiquette toute faite pour ces absurdités (et aux US ça atteint un niveau de débilité assez incroyable), les gens l'utilisent. Point.

----------


## Momock

Y'en a des aussi épais que les SJWs parmis ceux qui utilisent le terme SJW. L'autre jour encore j'en voyais crier aux SJWs parceque la tenue d'Ada a été changée dans REmake 2, pour correspondre à la direction plus "réaliste" (décision complètement con vu qu'elle se retrouve fringuée en espion de Ça Cartoon, les lunettes de soleil la nuit en prime, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec les SJWs quoi).

---

J'ai "fini" *Superhot*. On ne m'avais pas menti: toute la partie narration est complètement nulle et un obstacle à l'amusement. Et elle prend un bonne part de l'heure et demie qu'il m'a fallu pour finir. Heureusement qu'il y a du rab avec les défis du challenge, vu que le jeu en dehors de ça est très amusant. Mais fallait quand-même oser vendre ça plus de 20 balles (je l'ai eût pour trois ronds donc ça va, chuis pas deg de mon achat).

----------


## Baynie

> Y'en a des aussi épais que les SJWs parmis ceux qui utilisent le terme SJW. L'autre jour encore j'en voyais crier aux SJWs parceque la tenue d'Ada a été changée dans REmake 2, pour correspondre à la direction plus "réaliste" (décision complètement con vu qu'elle se retrouve fringuée en espion de Ça Cartoon, les lunettes de soleil la nuit en prime, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec les SJWs quoi).
> 
> ---


Mode GG on

Une femme qui n’apparaît pas en robe moulante ou autre tenue suggestive, c'est un studio victime de l'horrible censure politiquement correcte SJW  :X1: 

Mode GG off

----------


## Durack

> Faut vraiment avoir un ego de gros fragile pour le prendre à ce point personnellement alors que ce n'est qu'un jeu


Pas sur que ce soit un probleme d'ego  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> J'ai "fini" *Superhot*. On ne m'avais pas menti: toute la partie narration est complètement nulle et un obstacle à l'amusement. Et elle prend un bonne part de l'heure et demie qu'il m'a fallu pour finir. Heureusement qu'il y a du rab avec les défis du challenge, vu que le jeu en dehors de ça est très amusant. Mais fallait quand-même oser vendre ça plus de 20 balles (je l'ai eût pour trois ronds donc ça va, chuis pas deg de mon achat).


Si t'as l'occasion de le tester en VR dans de bonnes conditions, tente l'expérience, il est vraiment 1000x supérieur.

----------


## banditbandit

> Faut vraiment avoir un ego de gros fragile pour le prendre à ce point personnellement alors que ce n'est qu'un jeu





> Au moins y'a que mes réponses qui sont d'une incroyable bêtises, pas mes actes ^^ 
> 
> Je m'estime même pas plus SJW que ça, c'est juste que oui j'ai bien lu vos posts, et je persiste et signe : c'est con de désinstaller le jeu pour ça. Et les raisons que vous balancez sont stupides, soudainement vous êtes certains qu'en parlant de ça le jeu sort de son univers alors que pas du tout, vous avez juste la rage. Du coup tout ce que je souligne c'est que désinstaller le jeu parce que vous êtes de gros fragiles, c'est stupide.


Je ne connaissais pas le terme SJW du coup j'ai appris un truc, après c'est vrai qu'il sont très sensibles nos joueurs...  ::trollface:: 
Enfin ya bien d'autres jeux qui véhiculent des idées et des comportements puants sans que ça n'offusque personne.

----------


## ExPanda

> Franchement, je pense que la majeure partie du temps quand on voit ce sigle, c'est utilisé par des gens tout à fait normaux qui en ont juste marre qu'on leur crache à la gueule une pseudo morale à la con simplement parce qu'ils ne sont pas "membre actif du camp du bien" ou une autre connerie dans le genre. Y a une étiquette toute faite pour ces absurdités (et aux US ça atteint un niveau de débilité assez incroyable), les gens l'utilisent. Point.


Tellement.




> Si t'as l'occasion de le tester en VR dans de bonnes conditions, tente l'expérience, il est vraiment 1000x supérieur.


+1
Même si je n'y ai pas joué sur un écran. Le jeu en VR vaut le coup.

Par contre attention, il est pas facile et il faut de la place, genre beaucoup ! C'est à cause de ce jeu que j'ai mis un coup de boule à ma bibliothèque en cherchant à éviter une balle.

----------


## ercete

Terminé la campagne de *Distance* un jeu de course futuriste dont la campagne sert plus de tutoriel qu'autre chose en fait.
Alors du point de vue DA et musique c'est splendide, une ambiance étrange, une fluidité. Pas de grande sensation de vitesse mais ça m'a pas empêché d'exploser en plein vol plus d'une fois...
Aucun réel défi donc mais j'ai quelque peut été déçu, m'imaginant le jeu plus corsé et plus complexe que cela : le gameplay m'a paru répétitif et limité.

Hésitant à me faire rembourser, j'ai commencé à lire un fil sur le hub steam du jeu d'un mec au même ressenti, une chiée de commentaire plus tard et des vidéos de roxxors du jeu, j'ai compris que le sel résidait dans le mode arcade et que la maitrise du jeu s'élève très haut vers les cieux. Le workshop est aussi une piste à ne pas négliger pour monter en difficulté.

Bizarrement cela ne m'a pas re-convaincu pour autant, suffisamment pour ne pas me faire rembourser, certes, et lui donner une deuxième chance, mais pas assez pour me dire "Hé mec tu passes à côté d'un GOTY"
J'y reviendrai, un jour peut-être...

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Melissa K. and the Heart of Gold*. Ca a commencé comme un HOG correct pour évoluer de plus en plus vers la purge avec des trucs quasi-invisibles ou illogiques. Il vaut mieux aussi éviter de parler de la qualité de l'histoire, des dialogues et des cinématiques. Bref, je déconseille.

----------


## leeoneil

De mon côté je viens enfin de me débarasser de "*Bayonetta*", en 15h de jeu.
Les spécialistes du genre vont me dire "_non mais t'es fou, le vrai jeu COMMENCE maintenant, avec la difficulté hard qui se débloque_". Même pas en rêve.
Je l'avais déjà évoqué dans les jeux en cours, mais j'ai eu beaucoup de mal avec le rythme du jeu hâché par des cinématiques loooooooongues et pas forcemment super bien faites.
Au bout de 2h de jeu on a déjà croisé tous les types d'ennemis possible, mais heureusement il y a les boss ! Ah bon non, pareil, les boss sont réexploités également (on se les tape tous 3 fois !).

Reste un système de jeu où il faut matraquer les boutons pour faire de jolis combos. Cette partie là est bien, la difficulté en "normal" de base bien calibrée, on meurt régulièrement, faut faire gaffe à ce que l'on fait. Mais on tourne en boucle, et les ennemis aussi, ça devient lassant.

Pourquoi il y a eu autant de supers retours sur ce jeu en fait ?
Je ne connais pas les BTU ou BTA, est-ce que les autres jeux du genre sont aussi relous ? (DMC par exemple, c'est bien le même genre de jeu ?)
La plastique virtuelle de l'héroine a du franchement biaiser les avis. Ok super elle est bien animée. Mouais...
Mais le jeu en lui même sans rire, il est pas un peu pourri ?

Je suis vraiment bon public habituellement, pour vraiment beaucoup de jeu. C'est le deuxième jeu sur lequel je me force vraiment pour le lancer, il y avait Dark Soul et maintenant Bayonetta. Je vais éviter un long moment les machins en vue TPS fait par les japonais, ça doit pas être mon truc... Je repars comme un vieux ronchon sur les Point and Clic, désolé !

----------


## Baynie

> Mais le jeu en lui même sans rire, il est pas un peu pourri ?


La réponse est dans la question:




> Les spécialistes du genre vont me dire "_non mais t'es fou, le vrai jeu COMMENCE maintenant, avec la difficulté hard qui se débloque_".


C'est ça qui est bien dans Bayonetta, et c'est pour ça que le jeu a été encensé.

----------


## PaulPoy

L'intérêt du jeu vient de son mode new game + ? Pourquoi ne pas en faire le jeu normal ou du moins directement accessible ? Pas sûr de comprendre ces recyclages. Après je dis ça mais je crois avoir refait Hard Reset en difficile (ce qui est surtout faisable avec toutes les armes déjà débloquées une fois le jeu terminé), vu qu'il est très court. Mais on a pas non plus une partie "nulle" suivi d'une partie géniale sur celui ci.

----------


## Rakanishu

J'ai jamais compris ce concept de "Non mais tu vas voir le jeu devient bien quand tu le finis 1x !". Ou comme ce qu'on disait sur certains RPG : "non mais tu vas voir, après 15h il devient bien !". OH BAH CA VA ALORS.

----------


## Baynie

C'est pas un new game +, c'est une nouvelle partie dans une difficulté supérieure, ça n'a rien à voir. 
New game+ tu gardes tes améliorations et tout, et le but c'est de chopper les collectibles que t'as loupé dans la 1ere partie. 

 là tu pars à poil comme dans ta première partie, sauf que c'est plus dur. 




> J'ai jamais compris ce concept de "Non mais tu vas voir le jeu devient bien quand tu le finis 1x !". Ou comme ce qu'on disait sur certains RPG : "non mais tu vas voir, après 15h il devient bien !". OH BAH CA VA ALORS.


Ca a rien à voir avec les RPG.
Dans un RPG quand on dit "c'est bien après 15h", c'est que le début est vraiment nul à chier. 
Donc la question qui se pose c'est: pourquoi faire un début de merde.

Bayonetta l’Intérêt c'est de s’améliorer. 
C'est comme le vélo, au début c'est nul parce qu'on se casse la gueule. Au bout d'un moment c'est bien quand on se débrouille. 
C'est pas les mécaniques de jeu qui sont mauvaises en soi, c'est que tu les maîtrises pas. (Alors que le temple initial de fallout 2 par exemple c'est de la merde, c'est pas une question de maîtrise).

Donc on en reviens toujours au même point, si t'as pas envie de te faire chier à apprendre à jouer au jeu, bah faut pas y jouer. Parce que tout l'enrobage (scénario,...) c'est de la merde.

----------


## Rakanishu

Et donc pour s'entrainer au jeu faut se farcir une campagne avec une histoire chiante et des cinématiques nulles en normal au lieu d'avoir une vraie courbe de difficulté direct en hard :D

Sinon l'intérêt de Bayonetta normalement c'est que justement il est technique et tout ouais. Et ses boss over the top (je savais même pas que fallat les faire 3x !). 

Je pense que du coup je préfère DmC (j'ai fait que le DmC) ou des God Of War, où on peut mitrailler les boutons et se sentir surpuissant tout en profitant du spectacle.

----------


## Baynie

> Et donc pour s'entrainer au jeu faut se farcir une campagne avec une histoire chiante et des cinématiques nulles en normal au lieu d'avoir une vraie courbe de difficulté direct en hard :D


L'histoire nulle et les cinématiques chiantes c'est toujours pareil en hard, je comprends pas ta remarque, et ça a rien à voir avec la courbe de difficulté.




> Reste un système de jeu où il faut matraquer les boutons pour faire de jolis combos.* Cette partie là est bien, la difficulté en "normal" de base bien calibrée,* on meurt régulièrement, faut faire gaffe à ce que l'on fait. Mais on tourne en boucle, et les ennemis aussi, ça devient lassant.


La courbe de difficulté est déjà là en normal.




> Je pense que du coup je préfère DmC (j'ai fait que le DmC) ou des God Of War, où on peut mitrailler les boutons et se sentir surpuissant tout en profitant du spectacle.


C'est ce que je dis depuis le début, Bayon c'est de la merde si tu y joues dans cette optique. Dans la catégorie "grand spectacle sans prise de tête" God of War c'est bien mieux.

----------


## PaulPoy

> C'est pas un new game +, c'est une nouvelle partie dans une difficulté supérieure, ça n'a rien à voir. 
> New game+ tu gardes tes améliorations et tout, et le but c'est de chopper les collectibles que t'as loupé dans la 1ere partie. 
> 
>  là tu pars à poil comme dans ta première partie, sauf que c'est plus dur. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ca a rien à voir avec les RPG.
> Dans un RPG quand on dit "c'est bien après 15h", c'est que le début est vraiment nul à chier. 
> ...


Un peu comme si on "débloquait" (ou forcé d'apprendre disons) les combo d'un perso de Street Fighter une fois son mode story terminé (histoire et cinématiques nulles included).

Je vois. Intéressant. Merci pour ces précisions !

----------


## Rakanishu

> L'histoire nulle et les cinématiques chiantes c'est toujours pareil en hard, je comprends pas ta remarque, et ça a rien à voir avec la courbe de difficulté.


C'est que se les farcir 1x, ça va. Se les re-farcir parce que "le jeu est à faire en new game +", c'est relou. Bon heureusement ça se skippe donc ça reste pas un argument qui pèse, but still.


Edit : par contre j'ai dit que j'ai jamais compris ce qui peut pousser à faire un jeu 2x, et c'est pour ça que j'y toucherai jamais, je ne critique pas les gesn qui le font, c'est juste que moi je peux pas hein  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Un peu comme si on "débloquait" (ou forcé d'apprendre disons) les combo d'un perso de Street Fighter une fois son mode story terminé (histoire et cinématiques nulles included).


C'est un peu le cas pourtant. Dans n'importe quel jeu de baston, si tu te rends directement dans le mode multi, tu vas souffrir très très fort, tu vas te faire laver pendant des heures et des heures parce que tu sauras rien faire. T'es donc obligé de passer en mode solo pour apprendre le jeu, ses mécaniques et ses combos, et une fois que tu maitrises un minimum tout ça tu auras tes chances faces à de vrais adversaires.

C'est de l'apprentissage dur et long, pas valorisant, et avec une courbe de progression immense. Certains ne supportent pas ça, d'autres adorent.

----------


## hixe33

> Edit : par contre j'ai dit que j'ai jamais compris ce qui peut pousser à faire un jeu 2x


Enfin rouler sur le jeu après des heures de scandaleuse humiliation  ::ninja:: 
Non mais le truc vraiment vraiment relou dans Bayo c'est les QTE surprise qui te font mourir si tu te plantes (et les niveaux nuls en véhicule).

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini hier soir *The Free Ones*.


J'avais adoré _A Story About My Uncle_, et j'ai donc logiquement jeté mon dévolu sur _The Free Ones_.
Le jeu est agréable à jouer, avec de bonnes sensations de vol plané, des lieux vastes et assez jolis à parcourir, des musiques atmosphériques qui ont le mérite de ne pas taper sur le système après 2 minutes.

La durée du jeu n'est pas très longue (comptez 3-4 heures), mais suffit très bien à elle-même je trouve, parce qu'on revient volontiers sur le jeu pour perfectionner sa technique du grappin, pour toujours plus optimiser ses sauts et trajectoires.

Par contre oui, le jeu n'est pas parfait et a selon moi 2 gros points noirs:

-On débloque assez rapidement dans le jeu la capacité de planer un court instant, mais le problème est qu'on enclenche cette dernière avec la touche du saut, et très souvent on ouvre le planeur alors qu'on voulait juste sauter plus loin. 
Les développeurs auraient dû ajouter la possibilité d'assigner une touche rien que pour le planeur, ça m'aurais grandement évité quelques moment de rage.

-Les caisses flottant sur l'eau, qui sont gérées par le moteur physique du jeu et donc à la trajectoire aléatoire, ce qui pourrit un peu l'expérience dans un jeu où l'on doit souvent calculer nos sauts au poil près.

Heureusement, les points de contrôle sont fréquents, sinon j'aurais peut-être laissé tomber avant la fin...

On notera aussi une modélisation des persos assez pauvre, mais bon c'est un jeu indé, alors je veux être tolérant à ce niveau.

Pour résumer: un bon jeu, mais que je recommanderais aux joueurs qui aiment persévérer, quitte à mourir pas mal de fois à certains moments.

----------


## znokiss

T'as sans doute déjà essayé The Valley ? https://store.steampowered.com/app/378610/Valley/

Je crois que je l'ai préféré à A Story About My Uncle.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*The Free Ones* était à 5€ le WE dernier du coup je l'ai acheté sur Steam, un ami me l'ayant signalé. Je pense le lancer à court terme, et j'espère qu'il me plaira aussi. 
J'avais pris mon temps mais réussi à terminer *ASAMU*, même si la fin était un poil technique, pour un casu comme moi ça restait faisable. L'ambiance était incroyable sur ce titre. 
Et pour avoir aussi fait *Valley*, je le recommande chaudement. Il a des mécaniques de jeu originales et intéressantes (la course rapide, le grappin certes, l'énergie vitale qu'on donne ou prend à l'environnement,...), il est plus long (ptet 7h) et repose sur une histoire solide que j'avais trouvée mieux écrite que celle de bien des jeux. Quand on voit le soin que les walking sim / narrative games ou juste certains indés arrivent à mettre dans leur écriture, c'est blasant que les titres plus AAA/grand public soient si cons.

----------


## Herr Peter

Ok, c'est noté pour Valley ! Ah tiens, je vois qu'il est en plus à -80% sur Steam en ce moment  ::w00t::

----------


## Oldnoobie

En revanche je déconseille *Windlands* qui offre certes un grappin dans chaque main, mais qui est vide, momoche, sans histoire, et qui devient du coup rapidement plus chiant qu'intéressant (j'ai abandonné au bout d'1h30 la recherche de la bonne clé qui ouvre le bon portail qui donne dans le niveau qui a la clé pour l'autre portail.... ZZZzzz).

----------


## pesos

> De mon côté je viens enfin de me débarasser de "*Bayonetta*", en 15h de jeu.
> Les spécialistes du genre vont me dire "_non mais t'es fou, le vrai jeu COMMENCE maintenant, avec la difficulté hard qui se débloque_". Même pas en rêve.
> Je l'avais déjà évoqué dans les jeux en cours, mais j'ai eu beaucoup de mal avec le rythme du jeu hâché par des cinématiques loooooooongues et pas forcemment super bien faites.
> Au bout de 2h de jeu on a déjà croisé tous les types d'ennemis possible, mais heureusement il y a les boss ! Ah bon non, pareil, les boss sont réexploités également (on se les tape tous 3 fois !).
> 
> Reste un système de jeu où il faut matraquer les boutons pour faire de jolis combos. Cette partie là est bien, la difficulté en "normal" de base bien calibrée, on meurt régulièrement, faut faire gaffe à ce que l'on fait. Mais on tourne en boucle, et les ennemis aussi, ça devient lassant.
> 
> Pourquoi il y a eu autant de supers retours sur ce jeu en fait ?
> Je ne connais pas les BTU ou BTA, est-ce que les autres jeux du genre sont aussi relous ? (DMC par exemple, c'est bien le même genre de jeu ?)
> ...


Ravi que tu ai fini par envisager cette possibilité après avoir craché ton fiel pendant tant de paragraphes.

Sinon c'est juste un BTA à la 3eme personne, je me demande bien ce que le terme TPS vient faire dans cette histoire.

----------


## Dicsaw

Et puis tout ça pour parler de PnC à la fin.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Momock

C'est super utile comme retour n'empêche. C'est comme si je testais le dernier FIFA et le critiquais parceque le foot c'est de la merde.

Bon point pour lui quand-même pour avoir essayé deux vrais jeux une fois dans sa vie. C'est bien de tenter de sortir de sa zone de confort.

----------


## Rakanishu

Je viens de me découvrir un kink pour ces jeux en vue première personne où on se ballade avec un grappin. J'avais beaucoup aimé A Story Abuot My Uncle et là Valley me fait de l'oeil GRAVE. Et ce soir je balance tous vos autres titres dans ma wishlist  ::love::

----------


## znokiss

Ouaip, Valley va vite, parfois très vite.

----------


## PaulPoy

> C'est un peu le cas pourtant. Dans n'importe quel jeu de baston, si tu te rends directement dans le mode multi, tu vas souffrir très très fort, tu vas te faire laver pendant des heures et des heures parce que tu sauras rien faire. T'es donc obligé de passer en mode solo pour apprendre le jeu, ses mécaniques et ses combos, et une fois que tu maitrises un minimum tout ça tu auras tes chances faces à de vrais adversaires.
> 
> C'est de l'apprentissage dur et long, pas valorisant, et avec une courbe de progression immense. Certains ne supportent pas ça, d'autres adorent.


Yep, comme une simu auto par exemple. Ma comparaison était sans doute un peu nul, Bayonetta n'est pas multi.

----------


## purEcontact

Pour avoir fait Bayonetta 1 et 2 sur Wii U à l'époque de la sortie du 2, je pense que si tu n'accroches pas à cette licence, c'est que tu n'aimes pas les Beat'em'all dans leur ensemble.
J'ai pas fait de New game+ / hard mode, etc... et pourtant je me suis beaucoup amusé sur le titre.
Il a l'avantage d'avoir un gameplay assez profond et des combats qui demandent pas mal de technique.
On est très proche de la technicité du jeu de combat d'ailleurs, avec des esquives "just frame" pour activer le witch time et des combo à réciter.

Pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas une grosse culture BTA (et je parle de moi, vous enflammez pas), c'est quand même le haut du panier dans le genre.
Le DMC reboot de 2013 m'avait paru assez fade à côté (même si c'est un bon BTA PC).

----------


## leeoneil

> Pour avoir fait Bayonetta 1 et 2 sur Wii U à l'époque de la sortie du 2, je pense que si tu n'accroches pas à cette licence, c'est que tu n'aimes pas les Beat'em'all dans leur ensemble.
> J'ai pas fait de New game+ / hard mode, etc... et pourtant je me suis beaucoup amusé sur le titre.
> Il a l'avantage d'avoir un gameplay assez profond et des combats qui demandent pas mal de technique.
> On est très proche de la technicité du jeu de combat d'ailleurs, avec des esquives "just frame" pour activer le witch time et des combo à réciter.
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas une grosse culture BTA (et je parle de moi, vous enflammez pas), c'est quand même le haut du panier dans le genre.


Je ne vais pas répondre à Pesos, dicsaw ou Momock, c'est un peu trop gros.  ::P: 
C'est possible que je n'aime pas les BTA dans leur ensemble, je re-précise que je connais très mal le genre.

Mais est-ce que tous les BTA ré-utilisent les ennemis à l'infini comme ça ? (boss inclu, faut le faire quand même).
Est-ce que tous les BTA ont des cinématiques ultra longues (avec cadeau bonus l'ennemi qui te dézingue 1/4 seconde après la fin de cette même cinématique) ?
Si oui ce sont des jeux dont le rythme n'est pas maîtrisé. Tu colles pas 5mn de vidéo après 3mn d'action dans un jeu vidéo.. d'action !
Quelqu'un ici avait fait un retour sur Bayonetta : 3h de vidéo pour 10h de jeu... Le ratio n'est pas terrible, c'est l'équivalent de Max Payne 3... Et ce dernier s'est fait déglinguer à la sortie à cause de ce rythme trop hâché....

----------


## schouffy

> Ok, c'est noté pour Valley ! Ah tiens, je vois qu'il est en plus à -80% sur Steam en ce moment


Vendu !

----------


## Baynie

> Je ne vais pas répondre à Pesos, dicsaw ou Momock, c'est un peu trop gros. 
> C'est possible que je n'aime pas les BTA dans leur ensemble, je re-précise que je connais très mal le genre.
> 
> Mais est-ce que tous les BTA ré-utilisent les ennemis à l'infini comme ça ? (boss inclu, faut le faire quand même).
> Est-ce que tous les BTA ont des cinématiques ultra longues (avec cadeau bonus l'ennemi qui te dézingue 1/4 seconde après la fin de cette même cinématique) ?
> Si oui ce sont des jeux dont le rythme n'est pas maîtrisé. Tu colles pas 5mn de vidéo après 3mn d'action dans un jeu vidéo.. d'action !
> Quelqu'un ici avait fait un retour sur Bayonetta : 3h de vidéo pour 10h de jeu... Le ratio n'est pas terrible, c'est l'équivalent de Max Payne 3... Et ce dernier s'est fait déglinguer à la sortie à cause de ce rythme trop hâché....


Je sais pas pourquoi c'est comme ça, mais quand les développeurs pondent un jeu technique, bah ils sont pas capables de s'occuper du reste.

Tu prends les devil may cry, bah le scénario c'est de la merde comme dans Bayo. Et en terme de réutilisation d'ennemis/boss, DMC4 c'est pire que Bayo. Tu fais le jeu en parcourant les niveaux dans un sens avec un perso, puis à la moitié du jeu tu changes de perso et parcours les même niveaux dans l'autres sens avec l'autres perso, pour affronter les même ennemis. 

C'est pour ça qu'avant de jouer à ces jeux, il faut vraiment se demander: "est-ce que j'ai envie d'apprendre à jouer à un jeu technique". Parce que c'est le seul intérêt de ces jeux. 

Les vieux God of War, moi je trouve le scénar sympa à suivre. Les décors et le character design est magnifique. 
PAr contre niveau gameplay: tes attaques couvrent la moitié de l'écran donc c'est pas trop dur. Et la seule solution que les dev ont trouver pour rehausser la difficulté c'est de filer des phases d'invincibilité dans le pattern des boss. 
Donc en gros tu esquives et tu attends gentiment ton tour, jusqu'à attaquer quand les gentil développeur ont bien daigner rendre le boss vulnérable.

----------


## leeoneil

Merci pour les différents retours plutôt bien posés Jon_Wo

Je n'ai pas une approche hyper segmentée des jeux vidéos, je me fou de savoir dans quelle catégorie il entre tant que je peux m'amuser avec.
Bayonetta je pense qu'il serait génial si le scénar était lu par une voix off qui ne cassait pas le rythme, un peu comme le blabla de GTA pendant que l'on conduit.
Je ne savais pas que c'était un jeu technique avant de commencer. Et je n'ai pas râlé sur les passages difficiles ou je sais pas quoi. Je parle du rythme du jeu, en terme de jeu vidéo, c'est foiré ! (et pas que depuis la lorgnette BTA)
Si il faut se fader le jeu une fois en entier pour découvrir le meilleur de ce qu'il a à offrir, c'est mal géré, mal proposé.
Enfin bon bref, désolé d'avoir foutu le boxon avec ce jeu.
Si quand même dernière question : un BTA qui regrouperait les qualités de DMC, Bayonetta et God of War ?
ça existe ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

bon ben je pense qu'il est temps de raccrocher into the breach. C'était bien sympa !

----------


## banditbandit

> Vendu !


J'aurais bien fait pareil mais j'ai trop de trucs sur le feu.

----------


## Rakanishu

> Merci pour les différents retours plutôt bien posés Jon_Wo
> 
> Je n'ai pas une approche hyper segmentée des jeux vidéos, je me fou de savoir dans quelle catégorie il entre tant que je peux m'amuser avec.
> Bayonetta je pense qu'il serait génial si le scénar était lu par une voix off qui ne cassait pas le rythme, un peu comme le blabla de GTA pendant que l'on conduit.
> Je ne savais pas que c'était un jeu technique avant de commencer. Et je n'ai pas râlé sur les passages difficiles ou je sais pas quoi. Je parle du rythme du jeu, en terme de jeu vidéo, c'est foiré ! (et pas que depuis la lorgnette BTA)
> Si il faut se fader le jeu une fois en entier pour découvrir le meilleur de ce qu'il a à offrir, c'est mal géré, mal proposé.
> Enfin bon bref, désolé d'avoir foutu le boxon avec ce jeu.
> Si quand même dernière question : un BTA qui regrouperait les qualités de DMC, Bayonetta et God of War ?
> ça existe ?




Chuis aussi un béotien du BTA, j'ai fait les 3 God Of War et le 4e DmC (le reboot avec Dante jeune).

J'ai une autre approche du BTA, je ne cherche pas la technique justement; devoir apprendre des combos, surveiller systématiquement les attaques des ennemis pour les parer au bon moment ... j'y arrive pas. Par contre j'aime beaucoup quand même, car ce n'est pas forcément QUE technique. J'ai déjà dit avant mais je vais un peu développer ^^ 

J'aime bien le côté "surpuissant" qui en ressort. Une horde d'ennemis te tombe dessus et tu en viens systématiquement à bout en bougeant partout et en sautant partout. Et ce petit sentiment de badasserie je l'aime beaucoup, et il est à fond dans l'ADN de ces jeux j'ai l'impression. De ce point de vue, même Bayonetta peut être cool en facile je pense. APRES ça peut être ennuyant. J'ai de la chance d'être mauvais, du coup je trouve le mode normal de tous ces jeux très challengeant. Dans les GoD OF War, j'ai du passer en facile vers les 2/3 à chaque fois à cause d'un pic de difficulté.

Et pis dans les BTA ce que j'aime c'est le spectacle. Je connais pas trop les anciens DmC mais on sait que Bayonetta est over the top (on monte en moto sur le boss final, y'a pas un truc comme ça ?), God Of War propose un tas de monstres gigantesques (un de mes moments préférés : l'intro du 2, où tu dois carrément rentrer dedans le nettoyer de l'intérieur  ::love::  ), et dans le seul DmC que j'ai fait, y'avait ce genre de moments totalement fous <3 :
Le boss présentateur télé, avec sa petite phase de plateforme dans un générique télé, et où tu fais un détour à un moment dans un faux live avec la caméra en vue hélicoptère pendant que tu dois tuer des monstres <3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJKSS5X1oHQ
Ou toute la partie dans la boîte de nuit qui se transforme  ::love:: 
https://youtu.be/yjr6VWFNK04?t=104


Du coup POUR MOI ce sont des jeux plutôt tarés, nerveux, et jouissifs si joués dans le mode de difficulté qui te convient. Je ne cherche pas la technique, c'est VRAIMENT pas ma came.

----------


## Catel

> (et les niveaux nuls en véhicule).


Je t'interdis de dire du mal de la séquence à moto qui offre le meilleur remix de tout le multivers du thème d'After Burner.  :Vibre:

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis pas expert en BTA mais j'ai l'impression que les bestiaires sont globalement restreint ou, si ils sont étendus, c'est souvent du swap color avec des monstres qui ont des techniques similaires.
Sachant que le principe du jeu est quand même de connaître le(s) ennemi(s) afin d'anticiper / réagir au mieux aux attaques, si tu mets 30 ennemis différents avec chacun sa propre technique, c'est ingérable.
Le but, c'est de scorer et pour faire du score, il faut souvent faire des esquives ou des parades à la perfection permettant d’enchaîner les combos avec des bonus.
Le gros avantage de bayonetta (du moins du 2 parce que j'avoue ne plus trop me souvenir du premier sur ce point), c'est l'arsenal qui permet de vraiment s'amuser.
Le scénario d'un BTA, c'est souvent du grandiloquent et, très honnêtement, si tu passes les cinématiques tu perds pas grand chose au niveau de la compréhension de l'histoire (contrairement à un max payne par exemple).
Maintenant, je conçois que ça plaise pas à tout le monde : le jeu étant essentiellement porté par son système de combat, si vous aimez pas les combats, il reste pas grand chose (quoi que l'OST est pas mal de mémoire).

----------


## Supergounou

> Si quand même dernière question : un BTA qui regrouperait les qualités de DMC, Bayonetta et God of War ?


Parait que les Ninja Gaiden 3D sont vraiment cools. Par contre il parait aussi que c'est les plus techniques des beat'up 3D.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour avoir fait Bayonetta 1 et 2 sur Wii U à l'époque de la sortie du 2, je pense que si tu n'accroches pas à cette licence, c'est que tu n'aimes pas les Beat'em'all dans leur ensemble.
> J'ai pas fait de New game+ / hard mode, etc... et pourtant je me suis beaucoup amusé sur le titre.
> Il a l'avantage d'avoir un gameplay assez profond et des combats qui demandent pas mal de technique.
> On est très proche de la technicité du jeu de combat d'ailleurs, avec des esquives "just frame" pour activer le witch time et des combo à réciter.
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas une grosse culture BTA (et je parle de moi, vous enflammez pas), c'est quand même le haut du panier dans le genre.
> Le DMC reboot de 2013 m'avait paru assez fade à côté (même si c'est un bon BTA PC).


Je me retrouve complètement dans ce post. Voilà, c'est tout !

----------


## Euklif

> Si quand même dernière question : un BTA qui regrouperait les qualités de DMC, Bayonetta et God of War ?
> ça existe ?


Non. 
*
Mais est-ce que tous les BTA ré-utilisent les ennemis à l'infini comme ça ? (boss inclu, faut le faire quand même).*
Ben en vrai, oui. D'ailleurs les modes de difficultés tant vantés, c'est souvent une simple combinaison différente d'ennemi. Des jeux comme DMC (du 1 au 4 du moins : je connais pas les autres) te mixent des boss intermédiaires dans des pièces pas si avancées que ça dans l'aventure par exemple.

*Est-ce que tous les BTA ont des cinématiques ultra longues (avec cadeau bonus l'ennemi qui te dézingue 1/4 seconde après la fin de cette même cinématique) ?*
Ben ultra longue, je ne sais pas, mais t'as souvent une histoire osef oui. Je ne suis pas sensible à ce genre de chose vu que je suis très bon public.
En revanche, pour le "cadeau bonus", Bayoneta est particulièrement putassier. Je ne connais pas un seul autre beat' aussi pute avec le joueur sur ce point précis. Et il n'y a pas que les qte de la mort : le jeu hésite pas à te coller un ennemi a la con en train de te latter ou un debris qui te tombe sur la tronche une demi-seconde après la fin d'une scène cinématique quelconque. Je ne connais pas le deuxième mais il parait que c'est moins le cas (même les dév's ont dû se dire qu'ils avaient quand même dû sacrément abusés là-dessus).

----------


## znokiss

> J'aurais bien fait pareil mais j'ai trop de trucs sur le feu.


Si jamais, ça se torche assez vite, le Valley. Je l'ai terminé en 2 ou 3 sessions d'1h30-2h.

----------


## hixe33

> Je t'interdis de dire du mal de la séquence à moto qui offre le meilleur remix de tout le multivers du thème d'After Burner.


'tain, ça reste quand-même la mort du fun à jouer ("comme le reste du jeu" diraient certains  ::siffle:: )




> le jeu hésite pas à te coller un ennemi a la con en train de te latter ou un debris qui te tombe sur la tronche une demi-seconde après la fin d'une scène cinématique quelconque. Je ne connais pas le deuxième mais il parait que c'est moins le cas (même les dév's ont dû se dire qu'ils avaient quand même dû sacrément abusés là-dessus).


J'ai l'impression que c'est un passage obligé depuis DMC

----------


## Hyeud

> *Ellipsis*
> 
> Le but est très simple et se joue à une seule main, idéal pendant que l'autre main s'occupe d'un VN Baalimien, on peut faire un tableau en attendant que s'affiche le texte #teamperv.
> Le but dans chaque niveau est de déplacer son rond pour éclater 4 bulles, faisant apparaitre la sortie du niveau. Quand on éclate une bulle, elle laisse s'échapper des petites bulles, la 1ère, une bulle, la 2ème 2 bulles etc. Il y a une 5ème bulle bonus qui permet d'avoir les 4 étoiles, et si on est assez rapide on peut obtenir la 5ème étoile. Finir les niveaux à moins de 4 étoiles, c'est easy money, tous les niveaux à 4 étoiles, pas trop dur à part quelques tableaux sur la fin, 5 étoiles à chaque tableau, là c'est le gros challenge, sachant qu'il y a 156 tableaux, dont le générique de fin qui se joue, les salows. J'ai passé 6h sympathiques avec ce ptit jeu, si vous le trouvez dans un bundle ou à vil prix, n'hésitez pas.

----------


## Nephizz

> Parait que les Ninja Gaiden 3D sont vraiment cools. Par contre il parait aussi que c'est les plus techniques des beat'up 3D.


C'est pas très sympa de lui conseiller Ninja Gaiden. Dans le genre frustrant, j'ai rarement vu mieux.  ::P:

----------


## Ouamdu

*Battlefield 1 solo*
C'est beau, la gestion du son est au top, mais quel ennui, cette campagne.

Les scénarios puent le bon sentiment héroïque et la fraternité beauf.Les missions en avion sont interminables.Ce n'est même pas hyper agréable à jouer.
J'ai uniquement aimé certaines missions de la campagne avec Lawrence d'Arabie, notamment les phases d'infiltration.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai aussi terminé *Battlefield 1 solo.*

C'est en effet beau, la gestion du son est en effet bonne et outre le "son", la musique est assez bonne dans l'accompagnement des missions (quoi que peut être parfois trop envahissante).
J'étais assez content avec le feeling des armes, des snipers qui, quand on tire, touche directement : c'est peut être pas du hitscan mais pas loin.
Je rejoins Ouamdu sur les missions en avion qui sont interminables, dû à une maniabilité très très moyenne au clavier (surement plus sympa à la manette m'enfin j'avais pas envie de switch).

Suite à ces quelques heures en solo, je me suis dit que j'avais eu un bon feeling avec les armes et que j'allais testé ça en multi.
Bon, évidemment, les armes en multi sont à nouveau des armes d'airsoft qui tirent des billes donc j'ai désinstallé le jeu.  :^_^:

----------


## akaraziel

En fait y'a pas besoin d'aller sur le topic des bons plans, généralement quand t'as plusieurs reviews d'affilée sur un jeu vieux de 1 an et plus, c'est qu'il y a eu une grosse promo.  ::XD::

----------


## purEcontact

Sauf qu'en général, la promo est terminée au moment des review.

----------


## akaraziel

Erf, j'ai oublié de mettre un  ::ninja:: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Terminé *Assassin's Creed Origin* que j'avais acheté à sa sortie et que j'ai laissé en pause un moment parce qu'il m'avait gavé.

Bah j'ai toujours été gavé... mais dans le sens littérale du terme. Le jeu te remplit la gorge de contenu à foison mais c'est des trucs complètement inintéressant, tu as des tonnes de quêtes secondaires mais elles sont toutes écrites avec les fesses. Y a rien qui donne vraiment envie de s'investir passé les 20 premières heures.

Et c'est pas comme si j'avais pu seulement me concentrer sur la quête principale vu qu'il faut farmer le contenu secondaire pour avoir le bon niveau pour faire les quêtes ( parce que sinon, c'est TRÈS dur et vu que je joue en difficile, ça l'était encore plus. On en est quand même au point où un ennemi random peut te OS juste parce que tu as deux niveaux d'écarts ).

C'est dommage parce que ça doit être le plus bel open world que j'ai pu parcourir mais le contenu présent dedans est insipide.

Au final, j'ai utilisé le système de cheat gentiment donné par les développeurs pour pouvoir speedrené le jeu et voir la fin de l'histoire principale. Histoire qui est au final pas mal bancal, surtout la fin qui donne l'impression d'avoir été bâclé. On sent que le nom Assassin's Creed est devenu un fardeau ( globalement tout ce qui concerne les origines des assassins est bâclé ).

Par contre, la musique est excellente.

----------


## Illynir

Oui techniquement on en prend pleins les yeux, par contre comme d'hab avec UBI, l'écriture, les quêtes et le remplissage sont naze.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un mai gre espoir pour ODyssey vu qu'ils semblent pomper TW3 pour la mise en scène et l'écriture.
Bon le problème c'est que les auteurs des jeux Ubi sont soporifiques et rendraient plats n'importe quel rebondissemment de ouf. Y'a guère que dans W_D 2 où ils s'en sortent un peu, mais parce que ça joue pas mal la carte de la dérision/parodie et que les clichés sont tellement mis en avant que ça ne peut qu'être volontaire de surjouer dessus.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Un mai gre espoir pour ODyssey vu qu'ils semblent pomper TW3 pour la mise en scène et l'écriture.
> Bon le problème c'est que les auteurs des jeux Ubi sont soporifiques et rendraient plats n'importe quel rebondissemment de ouf. Y'a guère que dans W_D 2 où ils s'en sortent un peu, mais parce que ça joue pas mal la carte de la dérision/parodie et que les clichés sont tellement mis en avant que ça ne peut qu'être volontaire de surjouer dessus.


Le truc qui me fait peur, c'est qu'ils ont apparemment annoncé 300 quêtes secondaires pour le jeu, ça n'a aucun intérêt et ça sent encore bon le travers " Tenez du bon gros contenu sans intérêt ".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai jamais compris ce concept de "Non mais tu vas voir le jeu devient bien quand tu le finis 1x !". Ou comme ce qu'on disait sur certains RPG : "non mais tu vas voir, après 15h il devient bien !". OH BAH CA VA ALORS.


BEh vu qu'il n'existe pas de Rpg qui devienne subitement bon après 15H...
PAr contre les 1-2 premières heures laborieuses c'était assez fréquent oui, mais les jeux offraient tellement par la suite qu'on s'en branlait un peu.
Y'a aussi le fait que certains titres nescéssitent le temps de poser son gameplay, laisse le joueur s'habituer aux mécanismes. Forcement sur du Rpg velus avec des mécaniques poussés ça prend un peu plus de temps que dans un FPS où tu dois juste savoir qu'il faut poser la croix sur le méchant et cliquer.
Bon tout ça n'excusera jamais le Temple de Fallout 2 hein, on est d'accord  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

*Momodora Reverie machin truc*
C'était vraiment cool, très joli, la difficulté et la durée sont adéquates. ça répond super bien, le mélange plateforme/combats est intéressant. J'ai eu la mauvaise fin mais pour avoir la bonne c'était un peu cryptique... Je recommande.

*The Painscreek Killings*
Vraiment bon aussi, pour ceux qui aiment les jeux de détective. De mémoire, c'est le premier jeu où j'ai du sortir un carnet IRL pour prendre des notes et faire une sorte d'organigramme pour comprendre toutes les interactions entre les gens. C'est pas super original mais très bien écrit, une sorte de Gone Home pour adultes avec un vrai bon mystère et une bonne gestion de sa découverte progressive. Petit défaut, certains éléments étaient trop bien planqués et j'ai dû regarder une soluce 2 ou 3 fois. Bien cool.

----------


## Kaede

> *Momodora Reverie machin truc*
> (...) Je recommande.


Pour info, les devs préparent un nouveau jeu, le trailer est passé dans le topic des indés, si ça peut t'intéresser. Hâte !  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Ah oui tiens sympa. On dirait un remake, c'est très similaire sans le pixel art.

----------


## Molina

> Terminé *Assassin's Creed Origin* que j'avais acheté à sa sortie et que j'ai laissé en pause un moment parce qu'il m'avait gavé.
> 
> Bah j'ai toujours été gavé... mais dans le sens littérale du terme. Le jeu te remplit la gorge de contenu à foison mais c'est des trucs complètement inintéressant, tu as des tonnes de quêtes secondaires mais elles sont toutes écrites avec les fesses. Y a rien qui donne vraiment envie de s'investir passé les 20 premières heures.
> 
> Et c'est pas comme si j'avais pu seulement me concentrer sur la quête principale vu qu'il faut farmer le contenu secondaire pour avoir le bon niveau pour faire les quêtes ( parce que sinon, c'est TRÈS dur et vu que je joue en difficile, ça l'était encore plus. On en est quand même au point où un ennemi random peut te OS juste parce que tu as deux niveaux d'écarts ).
> 
> C'est dommage parce que ça doit être le plus bel open world que j'ai pu parcourir mais le contenu présent dedans est insipide.
> 
> Au final, j'ai utilisé le système de cheat gentiment donné par les développeurs pour pouvoir speedrené le jeu et voir la fin de l'histoire principale. Histoire qui est au final pas mal bancal, surtout la fin qui donne l'impression d'avoir été bâclé. On sent que le nom Assassin's Creed est devenu un fardeau ( globalement tout ce qui concerne les origines des assassins est bâclé ).
> ...


Terminé *Assassin's Creed Origin* aussi, hier. En 35h en normal. 
Je m'y suis pris deux fois (première partie de 30h) parce que j'avais fait une trop grosse pause et je ne me souvenais plus de rien. 
Bon déjà, la différence entre mes deux runs a été de joué en VF puis en VO, et sans conteste la VO est bien bien meilleure. Les doubleurs anglais sont justes plus souvent, Bayek est plus viscéral (et ça colle mieux au personnage). 

Alors que dire... J'ai trouvé le coté RPG bien  trop peu prononcé, on gagne du loot , des niveaux, mais ça ne change rien à notre façon de jouer. Du début à la fin on peut jouer de la même manière avec les 4-5 ennemies différents du jeu (sans compter les animaux, qui ne changent pas spécialement sa manière de jouer). 
Ce qui fait un rythme très très étrange (à la Ubi diront les mauvaises langues). On est à fond pendant 10-15 heures, à admirer le paysage, puis une dizaine d'heure où on est dans le jeu-gameplay pour avancer dans l'histoire et vers 30h, on est atteint d'une overdose. A la fin, je suis arrivé à Cyrène, la ville la plus jolie du jeu m'a t'on dit... Et j'y suis resté 10 minutes le temps de faire la quête principale parce que je voulais que ça se finisse.
Je pense que ce qui se joue, c'est bien la rapidité de l'histoire et la longueur des dialogues. J'ai fini le jeu hier et je suis incapable de vous dire quel est le scénario (à part que c'est une histoire de vengeance). L'histoire va trop vite, on enchaîne les nœuds de scénarios comme des bonbons sans trop savoir pourquoi on va ici plutôt que là bas. Les différents antagonistes n'ont pas le temps d'avoir vécu, alors on les tue sans état d'âme (je note deux méchants qui m'ont marqué : Le Scarabée et la Hyène).
Puis les dialogues durent trop longtemps pour ne pas dire grand'chose. C'est de l'exposition d'un mauvais RPG. Les PNJ n'ont pas vraiment d'émotion (à part la peur, mais ça caractérise pas vraiment un être humain à part entière) ni de personnalité. Alors on n'écoute plus du tout ce qui se dit parce que le mec va nous raconter comment il a été enlevé de l'entrée jusqu'au dessert. C'est dommage, le monde est visuellement vivant, mais les PNJ manquent de vie en termes de dialogues. Je dirais que la narration prend son temps pour aller droit au but sans nous donner de l'inutile, genre des émotions, de la personnalité et des scènes de vie. 
Tout n'est pas à jeter, il y a quelques fulgurances mais elles sont trop rares pour sauver le jeu. 

AC: O, il est bien si on veut y jouer pendant 1 an par petite dose. Mais merde, c'est du gâchis, ils y étaient presque...

Du coup j'ai préco Odyssey, parce que j'y crois  ::ninja::

----------


## Big Bear

> Du coup j'ai préco Odyssey, parce que j'y crois


 ::wacko:: 

Apparemment, on peut tromper un million de fois un million de personnes.

----------


## pitmartinz

Perso je commence tout juste AC : Origins, mais c'est sympa... je verrais si je tombe dans le même cas que vous  ::): 
Et oui... Odyssey me fait de l'oeil, car j'aime beaucoup la mythologie grecque...

----------


## KaiN34

Finit *Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*.

Hében c'était super, j'avais en tête la difficulté rédhibitoire des Commandos du coup le prix m'avait un peu rebuté puis j'ai craqué lors du dernier Humble et je me suis éclaté, les personnages ne sont pas aussi éclectiques que dans Commando mais le jeu arrive à jouer avec les différents ennemis, environnements et objectifs sans que l'on ne trouve ça jamais redondant.

J'ai finit les 13 missions du mode Normal en 61 heures d'après Steam (avec de l'iddle certes) et là je vais attaquer en Hard en essayant de débloquer un max de badges, pas sur que je fasse la partie "speedrun" par contre j'aime trop prendre mon temps à tout planifier.

Par la suite je redonnerai ça chance aux Commando en espérant que la technique n'ai pas trop vieillit (qu'on puisse au moins y jouer en fenêtré et dans une bonne résolution), me semble aussi qu'il y a un jeu du même style se passant au Far West je testerai aussi.  :;):

----------


## schouffy

> Apparemment, on peut tromper un million de fois un million de personnes.


 ::XD::

----------


## Euklif

> Apparemment, on peut tromper un million de fois un million de personnes.


Ta meilleure réplique sur ce forum.
Monsieur  :Indeed: .

----------


## Dicsaw

> Tenez du bon gros contenu sans intérêt ".


Mais c'est toute la série AC ça !

----------


## Catel

> me semble aussi qu'il y a un jeu du même style se passant au Far West je testerai aussi.


Quatre (Desperados, Western Commandos, Helldorado et bientôt Desperados III).

Et Robin Hood bien sûr.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Je viens de finir *Final Fantasy XII remastered* sur pc.
Non de dieu, il confirme sa place de meilleur FF dans mon coeur surtout dans cette édition Zodiac Age qui oblige à mieux penser ses personnages.
C'est un pur bonheur de voir son équipe fignolée au cours du jeu et qui s'en sort quasiment toute seule sur les boss de haut niveau.
Toujours une grosse claque au niveau des feedback des armes, des sorts et de tous les fx qui rendent palpitants les affrontement alors qu'ils sont quasiment automatiques.
Bémol par contre pour la grille de permis qui est vraiment bordélique et pas du tout facile à remplir. On distribue un peu les points au hasard sans vraiment anticiper les prochaines évolutions mais c'est déjà mieux dans cette version où on peut révéler les emplacements pas encore débloquables.
Petit bémol aussi pour les éons qui sont toujours autant inutiles sauf en tout début de jeu.

Mais en tous cas c'est du très bon!

----------


## PG 13

Et la chasse aux monstres rares? HEIN??!!

Tain j' en ai chassé du monstre dans ce jeu, le nombre d' heures que j' ai claqué la dedans juste pour le plaisir d' avoir un bestiaire bien classe..... y' avait même pas de trophée à l' époque c' était juste pour le beau jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Ananas

> Par la suite je redonnerai ça chance aux Commando en espérant que la technique n'ai pas trop vieillit (qu'on puisse au moins y jouer en fenêtré et dans une bonne résolution), me semble aussi qu'il y a un jeu du même style se passant au Far West je testerai aussi.



Les 2 premiers Commandos (derrière les lignes ennemies & le sens du devoir) sont assez chauds, surtout le second. Je me suis refait le 1er au complet dernierement mais faut clairement aimer le genre (quickload/quicksave) pour tenir jusqu'au bout. C'est aussi très linéaire, y'a souvent un seul moyen de passer. Commandos 2 (le 3ème de la série en fait) est beaucoup plus ouvert que ce soit au niveau des mécaniques ou des approches possibles. Et comme dit au-dessus, t'as aussi Desperados qui est très très sympa.

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Et la chasse aux monstres rares? HEIN??!!
> 
> Tain j' en ai chassé du monstre dans ce jeu, le nombre d' heures que j' ai claqué la dedans juste pour le plaisir d' avoir un bestiaire bien classe..... y' avait même pas de trophée à l' époque c' était juste pour le beau jeu


Il y avait des trophées tout tout mignon sur ps2.

----------


## KaiN34

> Quatre (Desperados, Western Commandos, Helldorado et bientôt Desperados III).
> 
> Et Robin Hood bien sûr.


Je vais regarder ça merci.  :;): 




> Les 2 premiers Commandos (derrière les lignes ennemies & le sens du devoir) sont assez chauds, surtout le second. Je me suis refait le 1er au complet dernierement mais faut clairement aimer le genre (quickload/quicksave) pour tenir jusqu'au bout. C'est aussi très linéaire, y'a souvent un seul moyen de passer. Commandos 2 (le 3ème de la série en fait) est beaucoup plus ouvert que ce soit au niveau des mécaniques ou des approches possibles. Et comme dit au-dessus, t'as aussi Desperados qui est très très sympa.


J'ai aucun problème avec le quick Load/Save par contre j'ai plus l'APM de ma jeunesse  :Fouras:  et dans mon souvenir y avait un paquet de passages hyper tendu où on avait pas le temps de souffler alors que dans Shadow Tactics généralement après un passage difficile y a moyen de se poser.

----------


## Mikch

> Il y avait des trophées tout tout mignon sur ps2. 
> https://roleplayinggame.fr/wp-conten...1/IMG_1631.jpg
> http://www.lost-town.com/images/Rev/...i/final-10.jpg


Oui, probablement un ancêtre des succès/trophées. C'est ce qui explique sûrement que le platine de FFXII est un des plus "faciles" à obtenir (pas de challenge à la con, juste l'histoire et les gros monstres à vaincre.) D'ailleurs la galerie des exploits a été remise suite à une mise à jour (sur PS4 comme sur Steam.)

Bon, faut quand même se farcir les 5 Juges, pire boss jamais.

----------


## Illynir

Les chasses aux monstres dans FF12 qui te filent 2 potions et 500 gold, un grand moment de récompense vidéoludique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

BORDEL DE PUTAIN DE MERDE!!!! Je L4AI FAIT !!!!!!!!

J'ai fini *Darkest Donjon et ses 2 extensions Crimson Court et Color of Madness*, et sans utiliser le mode Radiant !!! A la dure !!!

  

4 Rage-uninstall, 150 heures de larmes et de souffrance pour en venir à bout, des monologues sur le topic du jeu pour essayer de me redonner courage! Mais putain, quel jeu, vraiment !!!

Oui ce jeu est horriblement long et dur, mais c'est totalement voulu et assumé par les devs. C'est ce qui permet justement de faire ressentir au joueur la même détresse et le même désespoir que subissent ses mercenaires. C'est le premier jeu à m'avoir fait physiquement peur, à me nouer le bide, j'ai carrément fini à un moment à ne plus oser continuer ma partie de peur de perdre tout ce que j'avais bâti.

Et pourtant Darkest Dungeon est absolument génial sur tous les aspects.
Le jeu est magnifique, ses personnages animés à la manière d'une bande dessinée, le design des monstres, l'ambiance sonore, tout contribue à poser une ambiance vraiment unique. Et sa dernière extension Color of the Madness parvient à l'élever encore à un niveau supérieur avec une OST et des décors très réussis.
Niveau gameplay, l'équilibrage est parfait. Les premières heures nous donnent l'impression d'un mur insurmontable, puis on commence à découvrir et comprendre les mécanismes du jeu, les missions deviennent rentables, les combats bien moins aléatoires, les boss commencent à tomber comme des mouches... jusqu'à ce que l'on aborde une nouvelle difficulté. Le jeu est un festival d’ascenseurs émotionnels et nous laisse rarement du répit.
Les synergies entre les personnages, les bonus conférés par les reliques, il y a énormément de combinaisons et de stratégies à essayer, ce qui brise pas mal la lassitude qui peut venir du grand nombre de missions à réaliser. Mention spécial au design des boss vraiment réussi, chacun impose une stratégie particulière pour en venir à bout.

C'est un jeu qui n'est clairement pas destiné à tout le monde mais à partir du moment où l'on accepte que ce dernier va nous malmener pour un bon bout de temps, il prend une tout autre dimension.
Bref, ce fut un combat difficile et de longue haleine, mais j'ai eu ma revanche sur Darkest Dungeon et j'ai pris mon pied  ::wub::

----------


## PG 13

Zerger is now officially a hardcore gamer, recognised by everyone.

GG gros  ::happy2::

----------


## Supergounou

C'est clair bravo, tu mérites ta place chez les masochistes  ::O:

----------


## Galgu

Jai fini *Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight*. Metroidvania qui possède des évaluations extrêmement positives, j’ai été curieux. C’est correct, le design est bon. Musique oubliable. Pas très dur. Mais c’est... BEAUCOUP TROP COURT ! fini a 100% en 2h30... oui ya un new game+ et d’autres difficultés mais ça ne rajoute pas de contenu pour autant...

Et bravo a Zerger pour son achievement  :Eclope:

----------


## FrousT

> J'ai fini *Darkest Donjon*


T'a fini le jeu mais tu sais toujours pas l'écrire  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas GG, je sais que j'y arriverais jamais (le jeu que j'ai désinstallé le plus dans ma vie de gamer je pense  ::XD::  )

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Jai fini *Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight*. Metroidvania qui possède des évaluations extrêmement positives, j’ai été curieux. C’est correct, le design est bon. Musique oubliable. Pas très dur. Mais c’est... BEAUCOUP TROP COURT ! fini a 100% en 2h30... oui ya un new game+ et d’autres difficultés mais ça ne rajoute pas de contenu pour autant...
> 
> Et bravo a Zerger pour son achievement


Je sais pas si tu l'as fait en mode gros rush ou avec une soluce, ou si c'est une histoire de perception (ton temps sur Steam et quand même plus proche de 3h30/4h... et non je ne suis pas un gros stalker, je suis allé vérifier les stats de mes amis sur ce jeu par curiosité suite à ton post  ::P: ), mais de mon côté j'ai mis plus du double (6h). Et chez mes autres amis Steam qui l'ont fini, on est sur 4h minimum, voire 6 ou 7. Ça reste court (j'avais eu ce sentiment aussi) mais pas non plus honteux, c'est aussi un parti pris de ne pas étaler la confiture outre mesure. Perso je te rejoins sur le design et la difficulté, mais c'est surtout l'ambiance qui m'avait pris aux tripes. Après, on est sur du "metroidvania" très _light_, ça n'a évidemment pas le quart de l'ambition d'un _Hollow Knight_ par exemple.

----------


## Zerger

> T'a fini le jeu mais tu sais toujours pas l'écrire


Ahahah c'était meme pas voulu  :^_^:  La fatigue toussa toussa

Du coup, la question qui se pose maintenant: Disgaea 5 ou Monster Hunter World ?  ::):

----------


## Yves Signal

@Zerger MHW, sans hésiter.

Avant d'attaquer AC Odyssey, j'ai pris le temps de terminer *Spider-Man PS4*.

Pour les quelques canards que ça intéresse, je vous laisse aller jeter un œil à ma critique sur SC : https://www.senscritique.com/jeuvide...ique/176722022ou 

Spoiler Alert! 


En 2002, si peu de temps après le traumatisme du 09/11, Sam Raimi dévoilait au monde ce que serait le standard cinématographique des films de super héros pour les décennies à venir. Véritable underdog dans une shortlist constituée des réalisateurs les plus en vue du moment, Raimi et son équipe explosent les standards, réalisant ce que tous pensaient alors impossible.
En 2009, Rocksteady, petit studio de développement dont on ne connaissait que le sympatrique Urban Chaos, est mandaté par Warner Bros. pour réaliser une énième adaptation vidéoludiques des déboires du Caped Crusader. Encore une fois, le petit monde du jeu vidéo était loin de se douter qu'un nouveau standard, cette fois vidéoludique, était sur le point d'être créé.
En septembre 2018 paraît Marvel's Spider-Man. En revanche, rien de révolutionnaire cette fois-ci : l'araignée a pris dans sa toile ces deux influences majeures et s'est attelée à les boulotter, en vue d'effectuer une synthèse.

Car bien que le théâtre des opérations ait été déplacé dans un New York aussi reconnaissable que chatoyant et que le personnage principal ait troqué sa sombre tenue pour une morphsuit rouge et bleue aussi criarde qu'emblématique, les premiers pas dans Marvel's Spider-Man ne tromperont personne : on est dans un quasi décalque de la formule à succès Arkham.
Ni voyez pas cependant un quelconque début d'argumentation dévaluative sur la seule base de cette comparaison, jeux vidéos comme cinéma sont des arts où l'intégration et la reprise sont des composantes importantes du processus de création. Non, le véritable but de cet article et de parvenir à mettre le doigt sur ce qui caractérise le dernier jeu d'Insomniac Games et pourrait justifier sa présence dans une ludothèque exclusive plutôt famélique ces temps derniers.

Commençons par parler gameplay si vous le voulez bien !
Marvel's Spider-Man reprend ici le diptyque bien connu de boucles de gameplay principales déjà usitées chez Batman. Une première boucle consacrée aux déplacements urbains à grande vitesse et une seconde consacrée à la castagne de masse.
Attardons-nous tout d'abord sur l'une des plus grosses réussites du jeu : son système de locomotion. L'araignée peut exploiter ses lance-toiles de deux types de grappins différents, au gré des situations et des envies.
Un premier grappin que j'appellerai "à balancier". Le héros se fixe en un point (caché mais vraisemblable 90% du temps) et, avec une longueur de toile conservée, profite d'une habile transformation d'énergie potentielle en énergie cinétique pour jouir d'une grisante accélération.
Le second type de grappin, que j'appellerai "tracteur", permet, comme son nom l'indique, de profiter d'une accélération brève et rectiligne, principalement utilisée pour conserver une bonne vitesse de croisière à une altitude où le premier mode de déplacement apparaît impossible, ou réaliser un jouissif saut de puce si usité pour atteindre une singularité (lampadaire, acrotère, château d'eau ou cheminée par exemple). Ajoutez à cela quelques mouvements encore plus surhumains comme des courses à même les murs et une étude minutieuse du design de la ville pour réduire au minimum syndical les entraves superflues et vous obtiendrez sans mal un des systèmes les plus grisants sortis à ce jour. Je vous mets au défi de ne pas vous esclaffer comme la doublure numérique du jeune Tobey Maguire, découvrant ses nouvelles capacités devant l'objectif de Sam Raimi. On virevolte et on perd parfois le contrôle avant de finir par se prendre un mur, sans toutefois subir autre punition qu'une brève perte de vitesse. Puis on repart de plus belle une seconde plus tard, un sourire béat aux lèvres.

Sa seconde boucle, à savoir son système de combat, le nouveau Spider-Man la maîtrise en revanche légèrement moins. Non pas que les rixes soient particulièrement déplaisantes ou plus limitées que celles offertes par les jeux du chevalier noir, mais contrairement à celui-ci, l'homme araignée, et donc par extension le joueur, doit également se battre contre la caméra, ennemi mortel qui nuit très souvent à la lisibilité, voire parfois à la maniabilité de l'ensemble puisqu'elle requiert d'être déplacée dans le feu de l'action.
Mais soyez rassurés, la pèche bien réelle de l'ensemble aide à passer outre cette imperfection majeure et profiter de la tension (en mode de difficulté maximal) et du spectacle sons, toiles et lumières. Et il faut dire que côté possibilités, l'araignée a peu à envier à la chauve-souris. Difficile pour le joueur novice de ne pas avoir le tournis devant la grande variété d'options disponibles en début d'aventure, avec pour objectif clair de varier les méthodes pour mieux édenter son prochain, ce sont les dentistes-prothésistes virtuels qui s'en frottent les mains. Compter une grosse poignée d'heure pour assimiler et faire le tour de toutes les options, au-delà desquelles malheureusement le jeu peinera à grandement se réinventer...

Et il s'agit ici d'un second reproche que je peux formuler à l'encontre du soft : son incapacité à réellement renouveler ses deux boucles de gameplay. L'aspect somme tout assez relatif metroidvania-esque de la série Arkham s'efface ici au profit de gadgets inutiles et d'un héros qui n'évoluera qu'au gré de l'escalade d'un arbre de compétences dont les timides briques de gameplay proposées n’entraîneront qu'un renouvellement superficiel des habitudes rapidement acquises. Spider-Man virevoltera et collera des tatanes de façon quasi-identique en fin de partie qu'à ses débuts. Ce ne sont pas non plus les augmentations statistiques, finalement assez peu perceptibles, ni une garde-robe dégueulant de fan service (et de costumes principalement moches) qui révolutionnera la chose, tant les nouvelles capacités spéciales proposées seront vite remises au placard en faveur d'une des compétences de base déjà très recommandable.
Alors la variété des situation proviendra plutôt du mélange hasardeux de plusieurs types d'ennemis, possédant chacun son gimmick, sans que jamais ni la topologie ni la conception des vagues ne semblent vouloir s'adonner à de l’expérimentation un brin fofolle. Alors on tape, on tape, on tape du truand, sur un rythme qui nous plaît.

Et ce n'est pas du côté de la construction du monde ouvert de Spider-Man que nous pourrons trouver de véritables carottes pour pousser le joueur à explorer. Beaucoup moins travesties qu'elles ne pouvaient l'être chez Rocksteady, ce n'est pas non plus du côté des activités annexes qu'il faudara regarder puisqu'elles sont ici relativement sommaires et somme tout assez peu généreuses en terme de clins d’œil et de lore. Un seul Edward vous manque et tout vous paraît dépeuplé...

Et c'est tout à fait rageant si l'on considère le soin apporté par Insmoniac à la plastique de son ouvrage. Graphiquement le jeu adopte une patte mixant particulièrement bien une esthétique comics et réaliste, offrant un certain nombre de moment de grâce. Mais là où le jeu semble inattaquable, c'est surtout sur le soin maniaque dont a bénéficié l'homme araignée, dont tous les déplacements semblent d'une fluidité exemplaire. Ce boulot titanesque, largement mis en valeur par les systèmes de déplacement et de combat devient encore plus éblouissant lorsqu'il s'agit de construire des scènes cinématiques époustouflantes rappelant les meilleures heures des deux premiers films de Sam Raimi. Bien inspirés, les artistes à l'origine de certaines séquences parviennent à restituer une demi douzaine de sacrés morceaux de bravoure qui feraient pâlir Spider-Man Homecoming en terme de réalisation, de rythme et de lisibilité. Oups...

Ce qui me conduit tout naturellement à m'attaquer au scénario et de façon plus générale la dramaturgie et l'aspect cinématographique de ce nouveau jeu Spider-Man. Je préfère vous prévenir tout de suite : ce qui suit spoile légèrement le scénario, ne vous aventurez pas plus loin si vous ne souhaitez pas en apprendre davantage sur cet apsect.
Se déroulant quelques années après la prise de fonction de Peter Parker, potentiellement dans Spider-Man Homecoming, Insomniacs choisit de nous installer dans les chaussettes inconfortables du héros de quartier, comme toujours partagé entre ses tracas quotidiens et des responsabilités un poil plus grandes. Comme attendu, la curieuse volonté de proposer un nouvel antagoniste dans une galaxie de super-vilains haute en couleurs ne paie pas, le scénario ne parvenant pas à véritablement décoller, partagé entre de l'exposition pure et un jeu de piste rapidement éventé. Qu'importe, les véritables stars du jeu sont en fait Otto Octavius et Norman Osborn. Si l'intrigue en elle-même ne révolutionne ni le destin tragique du premier ni fondamentalement l'écriture du second, elle prend le temps de mettre en place, d'abord au second plan, une tragédie qui se trouvera en fin de compte être la véritable trame principale du jeu. Père de substitution pour le héros doublement orphelin, voir sombrer inexorablement un Octavius brisé vers son alias malfaisant apporte son lot de pincements à mon petit cœur tout mou de fan de l'araignée.
Une fois ce point de bascule franchi, l'histoire prend une ampleur extraordinaire, commençant par une la constitution des Sinister Six et plongeant la grande pomme dans le chaos et un état de siège assez peu caractéristique des mésaventures de l'homme araignée.
C'est d'une grande maladresse et d'un déséquilibre plutôt étranges, qui me laissent à penser que cette dernière partie a sans doute été grandement rushée, en témoigne les remises en zonzon plutôt expéditives des sinistres individus, dont la récente libération laissait pourtant présager un renouvellement bienvenu de la routine déjà lourdement installée.
Une fois le lien entre les deux intrigues et les révélations relatives à la malédiction de la famille Osborn expédiées il ne reste guère qu'un final d'une grande maîtrise et particulièrement déchirant pour récompenser le joueur acharné. Mais quel final... Rien que d'y penser mes yeux transpirent de nouveau !

Que pouvez-vous donc retenir de Marvel's Spider-Man au terme de cette critique ?
Qu'il s'agit tout d'abord d'un clone très agréable des Batman Arkham avec une surcouche Marvel plutôt réussie. Si les velléités narratives de l'expériences débouchent sur un résultat plutôt bancal, c'est parce que l'aventure s'appesantit peut-être un poil trop sur un nouveau super-méchant de seconde zone, avant de véritablement exploser dans une dernière ligne droite particulièrement réussie. Si la perspective de vous enfiler un Open World assez classique malgré la sortie imminente d'Assassin's Creed Odyssey et Red Dead Redemption 2 ne vous effraie pas et que vous êtes fan de Spidey, c'est donc tout à fait recommandable.

 (sans mise en forme)

TLDR : clone sympa des Arkham, techniquement solide et plein de bouts de Sam Raimi dedans, l'histoire est malheureusement vampirisée par un premier arc insipide, avant de monter en intensité dans le dernier quart, jusqu'à un final fifou.
Potentiellement un problème de développement je pense, ça sent le gros rush.

----------


## Gloppy

> BORDEL DE PUTAIN DE MERDE!!!! Je L4AI FAIT !!!!!!!!
> J'ai fini *Darkest Donjon et ses 2 extensions Crimson Court et Color of Madness*, et sans utiliser le mode Radiant !!! A la dure !!!


Whoa ! Impressionné, je suis ! 
Pour ma part, j'y ai joué peu après son arrivée en Early Access et je me suis évidemment fait décimer rapidement, sans bien comprendre les mécaniques de jeu (notamment l'interdiction pour certains héros d'aller dans des donjons "trop faciles", ce qui fait que tout le monde s'est fait tuer). 
Je pensais m'y remettre à sa sortie... mais depuis j'ai lu beaucoup de témoignages et de tests qui, comme le tien, indiquent qu'il faut avoir beaucoup de temps et une certaine dose de masochisme pour en voir le bout. J'aime l'ambiance du jeu mais je ne crois pas avoir "what it takes" pour en profiter. Dommage (pour moi)

----------


## FrousT

> Whoa ! Impressionné, je suis ! 
> Pour ma part, j'y ai joué peu après son arrivée en Early Access et je me suis évidemment fait décimer rapidement, sans bien comprendre les mécaniques de jeu (notamment l'interdiction pour certains héros d'aller dans des donjons "trop faciles", ce qui fait que tout le monde s'est fait tuer). 
> Je pensais m'y remettre à sa sortie... mais depuis j'ai lu beaucoup de témoignages et de tests qui, comme le tien, indiquent qu'il faut avoir beaucoup de temps et une certaine dose de masochisme pour en voir le bout. J'aime l'ambiance du jeu mais je ne crois pas avoir "what it takes" pour en profiter. Dommage (pour moi)


Exactement la même... Mais je ressent pas le besoin de le finir, j'ai bien profiter et fait le tour avec mes centaines d'heures dessus. J'ai rien à compensé comme Zerger  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour Zerger je dirais *MHW*, c'est génial j'ai farm dessus comme un gros porc et je pense prochainement tourné la page parceque le grind excessif pour avoir 2 pauvres gemmes pour finir son stuff ca va vite me soûler... Mais sinon au top !

----------


## Zerger

Bah récemment y'a eu gros rééquilibrage sur le jeu, et bien sur l'ajout du mode Radiant qui est sensé accélérer la partie sans trop changer la difficulté. En gros les héros peuvent faire les donjons d'un niveau inférieur, on accumule plus vite les ressources et l'exp.... Bon je crois qu'il faut quand meme compter 40 heures pour finir le jeu dans ce mode.

Sans ce mode, à moins de connaitre le jeu sur le bout des doigts, y'a pas de miracle, faut bien prendre son temps et avancer étape par étape (maxer la chariole et le forgeron, monter une vingtaine de mercenaires au lvl3 tout en faisant les boss débutants, etc...). Une fois la chariole maxée (et la banque construite), on a des mercenaires lvl 3 entierement stuffés offerts pratiquement chaque semaine et pas mal de tune pour stuffer les autres. Du coup, on quitte le mode "je galère car j'ai que dalle" et on passe à l'étape "j'ai le matos pour attaquer les choses sérieuses". Globalement, une fois qu'on connait bien le jeu (et à ce stade là, c'est forcément le cas), il n'y a que les boss lvl5 et lvl6 qui peuvent poser problème. A ce stade-là, les persos stressés et malades ne sont plus un souci et il n'y a pratiquement plus de grind nécessaire, sauf si on a perdu des persos et qu'on veut les remplacer

Mais c'est vrai que c'est un délire assez spéciale ce jeu  ::ninja:: 
C'est dommage parce que le endgame est vraiment pas mal


MHW, les soucis du multi ont été réglé?

----------


## Yves Signal

Dans la semaine suivant la release, donc fonce.

----------


## DeadFish

> Du coup, la question qui se pose maintenant: Disgaea 5 ou Monster Hunter World ?


Je pense que tu devrais reconsidérer tes choix de vie. Ou aller trier des lentilles.

----------


## Zerger

https://store.steampowered.com/wishl...#sort=discount

Je te laisse piocher dans ma wishlist, pas de jeu en EA par contre  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Y'a Dark Souls 3 dans ta liste d'envie.  :tired: 
Et tu te demandes à quoi tu vas jouer après.  :tired: 

 :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Je sais, le pire c'est qu'il a été je sais pas combien de temps à -75%  ::ninja::

----------


## leeoneil

Y'a surtout Cuphead dans ta liste, c'est le jeu de la décennie pour moi ! (et niveau difficulté tu vas être servi)
Le jeu est maîtrisé du début à la fin à tous les niveaux (sons, musiques, graphismes, animation, gameplay, difficulté). C'est un vrai bijou ce truc !

----------


## Yves Signal

Putain j'avoue qu'il me laisse indifférent.

Passé la première quinzaine de niveaux j'ai arrêté, pour ne jamais reprendre.
Pourtant j'ai aimé, mais je ne sais pas  ::unsure::

----------


## Zerger

J'ai deja Dead Cells en cours, je voulais un truc un peu plus différent.
Bon vais arrêter de polluer ce topic avec 3615 mon backlog  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Celeste. De rien.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Ha non pas Celeste, c'est de la drogue dure. Ça va complétement occulter Dead Cells.


Spoiler Alert! 


Celeste c'est trop bien  ::love::

----------


## silverragout

Il se peut que Celeste vaille le coup, aucune idée.

----------


## Zodex

Fini *Batman Arkham Asylum*.

Hey, c'est pas si mal, les méchants pas beaux sont méchants pas beau, les machins à trouver du Riddler sont plus intéressants que tous les machins à trouver dans les autres jeux, la VO est chouette, j'avais envie d'en savoir plus sur l'Esprit d'Arkham, tout ça tout ça.
Par contre, le système de combat est atroce. Imprécis en diable, avec des saloperies de ralenti toutes les 5 secondes (pratique pour rythmer ses combos et balancer ses coups spéciaux  ::|: ), et les combats contre les boss sont pathétique, c'est toujours la même chose, un gros tas qui court sur lequel il faut balancer un bat-harang, et des vagues de mobs. Sauf le combat contre Poison Ivy, encore plus naze et tout mou. Et y'a 3 ennemis différents dans tout le jeu, plus une plante.  ::O: 

Bref, j'ai quand même envie de jouer à *Arkham City*, c'est ce qui compte !

----------


## PaulPoy

J'avais beaucoup aimé à l'époque Asylum. Au point de le finir à 100% (ce qui ne m'arrive quasi jamais). Un jour aussi je ferai City...

----------


## Zodex

> J'avais beaucoup aimé à l'époque Asylum. Au point de le finir à 100% (ce qui ne m'arrive quasi jamais). Un jour aussi je ferai City...


Finir à 100%, j'en suis incapable, car pour ça il faut faire les challenges, axé sur la baston avec du _scoring_, et c'est vraiment pas ma came. Du coup je l'ai fait à 84% (ce qui correspond à toute l'histoire et les énigmes, sauf ces challenges. Et j'ai pas fait les machins du DLC non plus, ça avait l'air d'être la même salade).

EDIT - Ah ouais j'ai oublié : j'ai eu beaucoup de plantages, des gels d'écran m'obligeant à un _hard-reset_ de mon PC dans la première moitié du jeu, et des gels d'écran rapidement suivis par un retour Windows dans la seconde moitié. Généralement en changeant de zone, en chargeant un dialogue ou un son, ou une cinématique. Avec un message d'erreur super long et obscur, avec des "render" et des chiffres par centaines. Mes faibles connaissances technique (mais mon expérience en terme de plantage) me font dire que ça doit venir de PhysX.

----------


## Kaede

Question de goûts bien sûr, mais perso la musique de Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight m'avait bien plu.

https://soundcloud.com/nk_x_x/pardon...erie-under-the
https://soundcloud.com/nk_x_x/pinaco...erie-under-the
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJlhT1QIgoY

Sinon +1 au sujet des 2h30, c'est du bon rush de porc en mode facile, c'est pas possible autrement  ::P:

----------


## PaulPoy

> Finir à 100%, j'en suis incapable, car pour ça il faut faire les challenges, axé sur la baston avec du _scoring_, et c'est vraiment pas ma came. Du coup je l'ai fait à 84% (ce qui correspond à toute l'histoire et les énigmes, sauf ces challenges. Et j'ai pas fait les machins du DLC non plus, ça avait l'air d'être la même salade).
> 
> EDIT - Ah ouais j'ai oublié : j'ai eu beaucoup de plantages, des gels d'écran m'obligeant à un _hard-reset_ de mon PC dans la première moitié du jeu, et des gels d'écran rapidement suivis par un retour Windows dans la seconde moitié. Généralement en changeant de zone, en chargeant un dialogue ou un son, ou une cinématique. Avec un message d'erreur super long et obscur, avec des "render" et des chiffres par centaines. Mes faibles connaissances technique (mais mon expérience en terme de plantage) me font dire que ça doit venir de PhysX.


Pas souvenir de scoring durant les bastons. Plutôt d'avoir vidé complètement la map des trucs à faire/trouver. Hum, c'est trop ancien, je ne me souviens plus.

----------


## pitmartinz

Arkham Knight > Arkham City > Origins > Arkham Asylum.

Vous allez vous amuser  ::):

----------


## Zodex

> Pas souvenir de scoring durant les bastons. Plutôt d'avoir vidé complètement la map des trucs à faire/trouver. Hum, c'est trop ancien, je ne me souviens plus.


Mmmh, je parle des challenges que l'on démarre directement dans le menu principal, pas du mode de jeu normal... Après j'y suis vite parti, peut-être qu'il n'y a pas que ça, mais ça me paraissait juste être des combats en arènes reprises du jeu, parfois en mode marave, parfois en mode discrétion.




> Arkham Knight > Arkham City > Origins > Arkham Asylum.
> 
> Vous allez vous amuser


T'as oublié Origins - Blackgate.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Arkham Knight > Arkham City > Origins > Arkham Asylum.
> 
> Vous allez vous amuser


Tu as mis la flèche dans le mauvais sens  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu as mis la flèche dans le mauvais sens


J'ai pensé pareil, Asylum c'est vraiment le meilleur de la série, juste après FF13-2 bien entendu.

Sinon pour rester dans le sujet, la grace de Zerger m'a inspiré et j'ai enfin fini *le Majhong sur Yakuza 0* !



C'était bien de la merde et très long, surtout que je ne connais pas du tout les règles du jeu. 

Graphiquement très inégal, pas d'OST, quasi aucun feedback, un gameplay outrageant pour le pad. 15h de torpeur à jouer un peu au pif dans l'espoir d'obtenir le plus haut score, sans compter le temps que j'ai passé sur les wikipédia à potasser les règles et les "stratégies". Et beaucoup de farm, du farm, du farm et du farm.

Mais aujourd'hui je peux le dire, je sais jouer au Mahjong ! Merci Yakuza 0.



Spoiler Alert! 


Et du coup ça m'a débloqué le 100% du jeu  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

GG

Je file imprimer ton diplôme de masochiste

----------


## Dicsaw

> Tu as mis la flèche dans le mauvais sens


Arkham Knight devant tous les autres.  :Cafe2:  C'est le plus mauvais.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je file imprimer ton diplôme de masochiste


T'inquiète je t'ai pas attendu  ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 































Et j'en oublie surement !

Un jour je le créerai mon topic de kiki kalhapllugroce.  ::):

----------


## Catel

> Mais aujourd'hui je peux le dire, je sais jouer au Mahjong ! Merci Yakuza 0.


Tu sais jouer à UNE règle du Mahjong.  ::trollface:: 

Mais connais-tu les règles coréennes, les règles internationales, les règles américaines classiques et modernes, les différentes règles japonaises, hongkongaises et chinoises, britanniques, allemandes, françaises, australiennes, néerlandaises, taiwanaises, singapouriennes, Masters Million, Wilmington, Zungjung, Riichi ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu sais jouer à UNE règle du Mahjong. 
> 
> Mais connais-tu les règles coréennes, les règles internationales, les règles américaines classiques et modernes, les différentes règles japonaises, hongkongaises et chinoises, britanniques, allemandes, françaises, australiennes, néerlandaises, taiwanaises, singapouriennes, Masters Million, Wilmington, Zungjung, Riichi ?


T'as vu un *x* à "au" Majhong?  :tired: 
En vrai j'ai trouvé ça assez mauvais comme jeu, on est loin de la belote ou du tarot, je m’intéresserai jamais aux variantes (ou alors dans un Yakuza futur?).

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Valley*, et c'était plutôt chouette avec des moments de haute voltige assez grisants, et une histoire sympa à suivre, quoi qu'un peu prévisible sur la fin. Par contre j'ai trouvé le jeu très facile, et donc résultat je n'ai que très peu utilisé le système d'équilibre entre prendre/donner la vie, parce que justement je ne crevais presque jamais, hormis quelques sauts foirés en beauté.

Bref, le jeu était très sympa et Valley la peine que je m'y attarde quelques heures.

----------


## banditbandit

> T'inquiète je t'ai pas attendu 
> 
> 
> Et j'en oublie surement !
> 
> Un jour je le créerai mon topic de kiki kalhapllugroce.


Ah mais fais le ! Je pourrai participer bien que modestement...

Sinon t'es quand même un grand malade tu sais !?  ::trollface:: 




> Fini *Valley*, et c'était plutôt chouette avec des moments de haute voltige assez grisants, et une histoire sympa à suivre, quoi qu'un peu prévisible sur la fin. Par contre j'ai trouvé le jeu très facile, et donc résultat je n'ai que très peu utilisé le système d'équilibre entre prendre/donner la vie, parce que justement je ne crevais presque jamais, hormis quelques sauts foirés en beauté.
> 
> Bref, le jeu était très sympa et Valley la peine que je m'y attarde quelques heures.


T'as dernière phrase est un peu dure à aValley tu sais.  :haha:

----------


## akaraziel

> Bref, le jeu était très sympa et Valley la peine que je m'y attarde quelques heures.


D'ailleurs j'ai un pote allemand qui m'a dit qu'il "Valley l'acheder".  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

*NaissanceE* (

Spoiler Alert! 


Reçu gratos sur steam

)

Un jeu d'exploration/walking simulatoir dans la ligné des Kairo, Q.U.B.E., Portal  ou même Tron 2.0. Le jeu affiche d'immenses étendues où l'on peut se perdre, d'ailleurs il m' a perdu plusieurs fois. 
Il propose de très grandes architectures on pense parfois à Blade Runner d'autant que la musique n'est pas sans évoquer un certain Vangélis.
Au niveau des défauts je dirais qu'il y a des longueurs (au propre comme au figuré), des escaliers qui semblent sans fin, on suppose que le jeu nous troll mais non même pas. On ne peut pas vraiment se perdre mais il y a des culs de sac. 
Les phases de plateforme sont parfois délicates et peuvent user notre patience, heureusement le jeu a le bon goût de sauvegarder régulièrement.
Sinon du point de vue puzzle c'est plutôt pas mal, assez simple, basé sur la lumière et l'observation, ça parle d'ailleurs plus à l'instinct, c'est plus chaud et moins logique qu'un Q.U.B.E par exemple. 

Au final le jeu propose de belles balades pour peu que vous soyez sensible à son environnement, il aurait pu être plus ramassé mais c'est sans doute un choix assumé, il faut faire avec et donc se préparer à marcher longtemps, très longtemps...




*Far Cry* (avé le Mod FarCry addon Mod)


J'avais joué à la demo à l'époque de sa sortie (j'avais beaucoup aimé et je l'avait bien rincé). Après je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris la nostalgie ou l'euphorie estivale peut-être, mais j'ai installé le jeu avé la galette et je l'ai moddé de manière à pouvoir y jouer correctement.

Première constatation, ça a beaucoup vieilli, c'est "moche" même patché, même avec un mod (d'ailleurs la plupart des mods qui veulent un peu rénover l'ancêtre sont soit en cours de dev soit tout simplement abandonnés). A noter les cuts-scènes moches et kitchs à souhait qui n'ont pas résisté aux outrages du temps.  :Gerbe: 
Pourtant le farcry engin fait toujours sont petit effet, une mer d'huile mais des vagues sympa, surtout une végétation très agréable à regarder, des ombres et des lumières aussi, et une distance de vue fort appréciable; évidemment aujourd'hui tout ceci tourne à fond même sur une config bas de gamme. 

Après j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de lancer le jeu en challenging (le niveau au dessus de normal sachant qu'il y a encore deux niveaux de difficulté supplémentaire), j'ai pas été déçu du voyage, pour dire je pense que ça fait longtemps qu'un fps ne m'a pas maltraité de la sorte. Faut dire j'ai pas le sens de l'infiltration et ici bourinner équivaut souvent à une mort certaine...  :ouaiouai: 
Le dernier dans le genre dont je me souvienne c'est Metro 2033 mais c'était seulement sur quelques niveaux et le jeu était assez court.

J'ai été assez "agréablement" surpris par l'IA qui n'hésite pas à se planquer et tendre des pièges ou encore qui te contourne pour t'abattre d'une balle dans le dos alors qu'on est tranquillout planqué dans un buisson  ::O:  
Bon yen a d'autres bien cons qui vont directement au contact mais dans l'ensemble c'est pas mal, les assauts ressemblent un peu à ceux de FEAR.

Au final je regrette mon choix de difficulté, d'autant qu'il a tendance à s'étaler sur 20 niveaux et qu'on a quand même vite fait le tour, quand on a vu une ile c'est un peu pareil partout et les intérieurs sont assez vides et peu intéressants, il y a quand même des niveaux sympa comme The River par exemple, mais ce fut long et les dernières heures pénibles.

Je vais garder ça comme une expérience pour ma culture vidéo-ludique, mais sinon c'est quand même loin des standards genre HL² ou Doom3 qui grâce aux Mods sont eux encore assez vaillants.

----------


## schouffy

> *NaissanceE* (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Reçu gratos sur steam
> 
> )
> Au final le jeu propose de belles balades pour peu que vous soyez sensible à son environnement, il aurait pu être plus ramassé mais c'est sans doute un choix assumé, il faut faire avec et donc se préparer à marcher longtemps, très longtemps...


Je l'ai fini le weekend dernier aussi et j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé même si j'ai pas compris. Son univers a quelque chose de vraiment énigmatique, c'est vertigineux et claustro à la fois.

----------


## Catel

> *NaissanceE* (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Reçu gratos sur steam
> 
> )
> 
> Un jeu d'exploration/walking simulatoir dans la ligné des Kairo, Q.U.B.E., Portal  ou même Tron 2.0.


Je rapprocherais plus Kairo quand même d'un Myst du (très) pauvre. NaissanceE c'est quasi du walking simulator  ::): 

Il y a d'ailleurs bien plus d'architecture que dans Kairo pour suggérer que ces structures sont l'oeuvre d'une civilisation mais on sent que les moyens étaient limités, à UN seul moment un détail essaie d'humaniser le décor. Pour le reste l'ambiance me fait penser à la BD dystopique de SF des années 80 plutôt qu'à Blade Runner qui au moins dépeint une L.A. bien vivante.

----------


## Tremex

Je viens de finir *Rebel Galaxy*. En 56 h d'après Gog, 75 % des succès.

Ben ça ne vaut pas Freelancer, et peut-être pas même Star Wolves... Je vais même reprocher au jeu d'être trop long, c'est dire. Du grind à foison, une histoire plan-plan, des systèmes solaires génériques (et pas nombreux), une ergonomie trop pensée console et plein de défauts ergonomiques agaçants au possible :
- Touches principales : EAWD... Mais mini-jeu en WASD. Heureusement que je joue avec un pad programmable.
- Tout se passe en 2D. Astronomiquement convenable, mais est-ce obligé de fiche les tourelles de défense exactement dans le plan autour des stations ? On passe son temps à érafler le matériel. Heureusement le jeu ne vous colle pas une sale réputation pour cela, sinon ce serait invivable.
- Pas de touches F1/Fn pour sauvegardes, exit, etc. Il faut passer par Esc et sélectionner un menu pas trop clair au départ... Ou Ctrl et menu radial.
- Merci à la touche magique E qui sert à accélérer, passer en vitesse croisière, attraper le butin (un par un, c'est bien mieux comme ça) et s'arrimer. Aussi beau que la touche Espace de Mass Effect 3 qui vous collait au mur quand vous vouliez ressusciter un copain et inversement...
- Gestion des collisions pénible : la survitesse se coupe au moindre débris -presque- dans la trajectoire, mais vous pouvez foncer dans une planète sans soucis ou dans les stations. C'est d'ailleurs la méthode d'arrimage par défaut... Et ajoutons des trous noirs par ci par là pour bien exploser le matériel.
- La milice/gendarmerie qui vous colle des PV en plein combat parce que vous avez chopé un peu de contrebande (et parfois sans le vouloir, touche magique E...). Quel sens du devoir alors qu'on vient les aider
Etc. etc.

Mais surtout, que ce jeu se taise !!!!!  :Boom:  La voix GPS qui parle à chaque coup de booster , à chaque accélération moteur, à chaque obstacle, à chaque dégât, NON  :Gerbe:  ! J'ai fini par réduire le son système juste pour ne plus trop l'entendre.

Bon allez, bon débarras. Les développeurs viennent de commettre une suite (où on peut au moins se déplacer en 3D paraît-il), on y touchera peut-être un jour. 

Avec le recul, je vois que faire un bon jeu de shoot spatial n'est pas donné... Pour un très honnête Freelancer (et avant, Starlancer, à peine touché), combien de machins divers : Spaceforce : Rogue Universe, Dark Star One, Star Assault, Star Wolves (1,2,3 quand même) et autres machins de 1C Company, Project Freedom, Into the Stars, The Mandate (mon pognon !), Cérès pour ceux que j'ai touchés ?

En gestion/STR, c'est par contre bien mieux.
C'était mon "cri primal", je ne vais pas poster sur deux fils pour ça  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Galgu

> Question de goûts bien sûr, mais perso la musique de Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight m'avait bien plu.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nk_x_x/pardon...erie-under-the
> https://soundcloud.com/nk_x_x/pinaco...erie-under-the
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJlhT1QIgoY
> 
> Sinon +1 au sujet des 2h30, c'est du bon rush de porc en mode facile, c'est pas possible autrement


Mode normal pourtant. même en comptant 3h c’est juste que expérience fut frustrante pour moi de sarreter si tôt.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) plutôt qu'à Blade Runner qui au moins dépeint une L.A. bien vivante.


Je pense qu'il avait plus en tête le survol de LA avec les usines qui crachent des colonnes de flammes et les nappes de synthés de Vangelis, et là on est dans le même registre d'évocation (je trouve).
Pour ma part, par le noir et blanc tranché et granuleux, j'y vois plus une citation de l'expressionisme au cinéma, avec un film comme Metropolis.

----------


## Zodex

> Je viens de finir *Rebel Galaxy*. En 56 h d'après Gog, 75 % des succès.
> 
> Ben ça ne vaut pas Freelancer, et peut-être pas même Star Wolves... Je vais même reprocher au jeu d'être trop long, c'est dire. Du grind à foison, une histoire plan-plan, des systèmes solaires génériques (et pas nombreux), une ergonomie trop pensée console et plein de défauts ergonomiques agaçants au possible :
> - Touches principales : EAWD... Mais mini-jeu en WASD. Heureusement que je joue avec un pad programmable.
> - Tout se passe en 2D. Astronomiquement convenable, mais est-ce obligé de fiche les tourelles de défense exactement dans le plan autour des stations ? On passe son temps à érafler le matériel. Heureusement le jeu ne vous colle pas une sale réputation pour cela, sinon ce serait invivable.
> - Pas de touches F1/Fn pour sauvegardes, exit, etc. Il faut passer par Esc et sélectionner un menu pas trop clair au départ... Ou Ctrl et menu radial.
> - Merci à la touche magique E qui sert à accélérer, passer en vitesse croisière, attraper le butin (un par un, c'est bien mieux comme ça) et s'arrimer. Aussi beau que la touche Espace de Mass Effect 3 qui vous collait au mur quand vous vouliez ressusciter un copain et inversement...
> - Gestion des collisions pénible : la survitesse se coupe au moindre débris -presque- dans la trajectoire, mais vous pouvez foncer dans une planète sans soucis ou dans les stations. C'est d'ailleurs la méthode d'arrimage par défaut... Et ajoutons des trous noirs par ci par là pour bien exploser le matériel.
> - La milice/gendarmerie qui vous colle des PV en plein combat parce que vous avez chopé un peu de contrebande (et parfois sans le vouloir, touche magique E...). Quel sens du devoir alors qu'on vient les aider
> ...


T'as quand même réussi à rester presque 60 heures là-dessus ! Quel sens de l'abnégation.
Vaut mieux se refaire un Freespace 2 moddé honnêtement. Mais c'est vrai que ça manque un successeur. Y'avait bien Starpoint Gemini mais j'ai trouvé ça assez médiocre...

----------


## banditbandit

> Je l'ai fini le weekend dernier aussi et j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé même si j'ai pas compris. Son univers a quelque chose de vraiment énigmatique, c'est vertigineux et claustro à la fois.


Ouais ça ferait un bon candidat à la VR, j'ai pensé qu'il manquait du Lean pour mieux apprécier la profondeur mais ça aurait été sans doute accessoire à moins d'y intégrer du gameplay.




> Je pense qu'il avait plus en tête le survol de LA avec les usines qui crachent des colonnes de flammes et les nappes de synthés de Vangelis, et là on est dans le même registre d'évocation (je trouve).
> Pour ma part, par le noir et blanc tranché et granuleux, j'y vois plus une citation de l'expressionisme au cinéma, avec un film comme Metropolis.


Oui voila c'est juste quelques passages et l'évocation sonore qui m'y ont fait penser. Le "souci" c'est que le jeu empreinte à ses prédécesseurs ce qui en soit n'est pas gênant mais lui donne parfois un air de déjà vu.




> j'y vois plus une citation de l'expressionisme au cinéma, avec un film comme Metropolis.


Le Los Angeles de Blade Runner étant largement inspiré du Metropolis, quelque part la boucle est bouclée.

----------


## Bobbin

> Arkham Knight > Arkham City > Origins > Arkham Asylum.
> 
> Vous allez vous amuser


Mais non mais Asylum c'est le meilleur de la série !!  :Boom:  (bon ok j'ai pas joué à Knight mais il est meilleur que City en tout cas)

----------


## CptProut

> Bon allez, bon débarras. Les développeurs viennent de commettre une suite (où on peut au moins se déplacer en 3D paraît-il), on y touchera peut-être un jour. 
> 
> Avec


Tu devrai t'y intéresser la on tombe sur un vrais freelancer-like, fini la 2d support des hotas et tout le toutim.

J'ai abandonné après 12h ce rebel galaxy pas trop la motivation de farmer.

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais non mais Asylum c'est le meilleur de la série !!  (bon ok j'ai pas joué à Knight mais il est meilleur que City en tout cas)


Du coup j'aurais tendance à être d'accord avec lui, garder le meilleur pour la fin  :;):

----------


## Ginfizz

> Mais non mais Asylum c'est le meilleur de la série !!  (bon ok j'ai pas joué à Knight mais il est meilleur que City en tout cas)


Toutafé  ::): 

Fini *Castlevania : Dracula X Chronicles* (version PSP), et débloqué et terminé dans la foulée *Rondo of Blood*, l’original PC Engine dont il est le remake.

Rapide comparo entre les 2 jeux : y a pas photo, l’ancêtre est bien meilleur.

Une 2D de 25 ans passe mieux les années qu’une 3D de 10 ans. C’est ce dont on se rend compte dans les cinématiques : les artworks animés et pixelisés, qui sont revenus à la mode avec les jeux tendance simili-rétro, ont un certain cachet alors que les cinématiques polygonées sont juste particulièrement moches.

Les nouveaux graphismes influent négativement sur le gameplay en rendant l’action moins lisible, et surtout ils ne retranscrivent pas l’atmosphère particulière de RoB, qui utilise une bien plus belle et chatoyante palette de couleurs. 

Sinon le jeu en lui même est forcément archaïque mais néanmoins sympathique grâce à son ambiance portée par ses superbes musiques et ses passages secrets à découvrir… ce qui n’est pas ma spécialité, j’ai même du Googliser pour savoir comment débloquer Rondo of Blood et Symphony of the Night, les 2 « bonus » de cette édition.  :haha:

----------


## Tremex

@ CdtProut : ah, c'est vraiment mieux ? Bon, on va voir ça si pas trop cher, quand même.

Pour le farm, je suis entraîné. Des années sur MechWarrior Online... Mais au moins ça reste rigolo de jouer contre d'autres humains, il y a toujours un peu d'imprévisible, et puis le jeu a été amélioré au fil du temps. Bon, là, si les développeurs de Rebel Galaxy ont carrément refait un autre jeu en apprenant de leurs erreurs, c'est aussi une solution. J'espère quand même les vaisseaux plus agiles.

J'avais oublié de citer Everspace. Limité sur divers aspects (c'est un die & retry) mais très agréable à piloter, plutôt mignon, on pourrait faire des belles choses en greffant là-dessus.

----------


## hixe33

> Toutafé 
> 
> Fini *Castlevania : Dracula X Chronicles* (version PSP), et débloqué et terminé dans la foulée *Rondo of Blood*, l’original PC Engine dont il est le remake.
> 
> Rapide comparo entre les 2 jeux : y a pas photo, l’ancêtre est bien meilleur.
> 
> Une 2D de 25 ans passe mieux les années qu’une 3D de 10 ans. C’est ce dont on se rend compte dans les cinématiques : les artworks animés et pixelisés, qui sont revenus à la mode avec les jeux tendance simili-rétro, ont un certain cachet alors que les cinématiques polygonées sont juste particulièrement moches.
> 
> Les nouveaux graphismes influent négativement sur le gameplay en rendant l’action moins lisible, et surtout ils ne retranscrivent pas l’atmosphère particulière de RoB, qui utilise une bien plus belle et chatoyante palette de couleurs. 
> ...


Y a pas un troisième truc bonus à débloquer aussi ?

----------


## akaraziel

Fini *Dragon's Dogma* (pas encore touché au DLC inclut dans Dark Arisen).

Je me suis éclaté de bout en bout, et je ne me l'explique pas.

C'est que le jeu a des défauts :
-Pas spécialement joli mais pas moche, même pour l'époque,
-Narration pas terrible, j'ai même trouvé certains éléments sous exploités (et c'est putain de dommage quand tu puise un peu de ton inspiration dans Berserk),
-Gameplay qui manque de profondeur (joué en mode normal avec un guerrier à la claymore, pas le plus fineau j'en conviens  ::P:  ). Là aussi de bonnes idées mais sous exploitées,
-L'IA un peu conne,
-Bordel qu'est-ce qu'on peut marcher,
-Et un petit côté "petite production" qui, au départ, m'a donné l'impression de joueur à un RPG lambda,


Puis en avançant un peu, malgré ses défauts, on se rend compte que le jeu est ponctué de combats épiques qui rendent vraiment bien à l'écran et finalement j'avais toujours envie d'y revenir pour combattre chimères, troll, ogres et autres bestioles.
En parlant des combats : les mobs ont des points faibles, liés à un élément (par exemple, les gobelins n'aiment pas le feu) mais aussi à une localisation des dégâts, et même si ces points faibles sont trop évidents c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de plus sympa, parce que faut quand même avouer que tabasser les genoux d'un ogre pour le faire tomber afin de pouvoir lui grimper dessus facilement et lui défoncer la tronche, ça a son petit effet.  ::wub:: 
Voilà, environ 22h en ligne droite, level 43. D'ailleurs le jeu a le bon goût de ne pas imposer l'achèvement de quêtes secondaire pour le levelling des persos. On peut se contenter de faire la principale sans soucis (ou alors c'est ma compo qui était cheatée  ::ninja::  ).

Pas le jeu du siècle donc, mais cool.  ::):

----------


## CptProut

> Fini *Dragon's Dogma* (pas encore touché au DLC inclut dans Dark Arisen).
> 
> Je me suis éclaté de bout en bout, et je ne me l'explique pas.
> 
> C'est que le jeu a des défauts :
> -Pas spécialement joli mais pas moche, même pour l'époque,
> -Narration pas terrible, j'ai même trouvé certains éléments sous exploités (et c'est putain de dommage quand tu puise un peu de ton inspiration dans Berserk),
> -Gameplay qui manque de profondeur (joué en mode normal avec un guerrier à la claymore, pas le plus fineau j'en conviens  ). Là aussi de bonnes idées mais sous exploitées,
> -L'IA un peu conne,
> ...


_Wolve hunt in pack arisen !_

Si tu veux te faire du mal les dev on fait une conférence leur vision du jeu était bien plus ambitieuse. (map plus grande plus de variété etc ...)

J'espere que capcom va se motiver a financer un deux  :Emo:

----------


## akaraziel

> Si tu veux te faire du mal les dev on fait une conférence leur vision du jeu était bien plus ambitieuse. (map plus grande plus de variété etc ...)
> 
> J'espere que capcom va se motiver a financer un deux



Y'a vraiment un petit goût d'inachevé effectivement, donc j'espère aussi un deuxième opus qui va vraiment au bout du concept (et avec un scénario plus poussé et tout autant de références à Berserk ::wub::  ).

Bon là je viens de voir qu'il y a une sorte de endgame où je dois choper des pierres, du coup je m'y plonge avant d'attaquer le DLC.  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

En fait t'as pas terminé le jeu tu es juste dans la seconde partie. Par contre niveau 43 ça me parait beaucoup.

Si tu veux prolonger il te reste aussi le Dragon primordial puis le récif de l'amertume...  :;):

----------


## akaraziel

> En fait t'as pas terminé le jeu tu es juste dans la seconde partie.


Ah ?  ::O: 

Y'avait un mini générique + message comme quoi je devais me rendre sur l'île, donc je pensais que le contenu d'après était juste le endgame (plus relevé quand même). Déjà 15/20 pierres ceci dit.






> Par contre niveau 43 ça me parait beaucoup.


Pourtant j'ai pas farmé.  ::mellow:: 


Edit : Bon effectivement j'avais pas tout à fait fini le jeu (niveau 48 maintenant), là c'est fait. Par contre si je charge je vais en NG+, du coup ça va implique quoi par rapport aux mobs ? Ils prennent du level aussi ? Ou je peux foncer sur l'ile de l'amertume ?

(Je m'auto réponds : j'ai pas l'impression que les mobs prennent du level puisque je les two-shot avec une arme pas du tout optimisée, ne pouvant pas repasser en classe guerrier 2M tout de suite)

Le dragon primordial (enfin je pense que c'est lui) s'est barré quand je suis arrivé dans la salle. Bug ?  ::blink::

----------


## Bobbin

> Fini *Dragon's Dogma* (pas encore touché au DLC inclut dans Dark Arisen).
> 
> Je me suis éclaté de bout en bout, et je ne me l'explique pas.
> 
> C'est que le jeu a des défauts :
> -Pas spécialement joli mais pas moche, même pour l'époque,
> -Narration pas terrible, j'ai même trouvé certains éléments sous exploités (et c'est putain de dommage quand tu puise un peu de ton inspiration dans Berserk),
> -Gameplay qui manque de profondeur (joué en mode normal avec un guerrier à la claymore, pas le plus fineau j'en conviens  ). Là aussi de bonnes idées mais sous exploitées,
> -L'IA un peu conne,
> ...


Ha purée, justement j'hésite à me l'acheter avec la promo GOG.

Et j'aimerais faire confiance à ton avis mais tu n'as pas aimé Undertale -_- alors que c'est le GOT10Y au moins -_-

J'vais ptet craquer quand même.

----------


## Ginfizz

> Y a pas un troisième truc bonus à débloquer aussi ?


On peut débloquer des musiques et le personnage féminin (Maria Renard, ce nom m'amuse ^^), mais pas d'autres jeux.

Edit: je dis de la merde, apparemment un autre jeu est déblocable :




 ::love::  ::love::  ::love::

----------


## akaraziel

> Ha purée, justement j'hésite à me l'acheter avec la promo GOG.
> 
> Et j'aimerais faire confiance à ton avis mais tu n'as pas aimé Undertale -_- alors que c'est le GOT10Y au moins -_-
> 
> J'vais ptet craquer quand même.


 :^_^: 

Undertale c'est juste que le délire "4ème mur" a pas fonctionné chez moi (comme Doki Doki d'ailleurs, sauf que là j'ai pas eu le courage d'arriver à cette étape  ::ninja::  ).  ::P: 


Après pour DD-DA attention, faut quand même prendre en considération les défauts évoqués (j'insiste, c'est loiiiiiiiiin d'être parfait), mais si on cherche du bourrinage sympa avec une petite touche Berserk, y'a de quoi s'amuser, surtout pour 10-20 balles.
A titre perso, c'est une licence que j'ai envie de surveiller parce que comme l'a évoqué CptProut, y a un gros potentiel pour un DD2 plus ambitieux.  :;):

----------


## Olima

J'ai fini *Minit*, un petit zelda like graphismes gameboy, dont le perso, maudit, meurt toutes les 60 secondes (mais il garde ses objets, passages débloqués, etc). 
Comme dit dans la plupart des reviews, c'est un petit jeu assez court, mais très bien fichu. Je ne me suis pas ennuyé une seconde pendant la balade, le gimmick est très bien exploité, c'est mignon et marrant, jamais vraiment frustrant, bref, sans être le jeu du siècle, plutôt conseillé (lors d'une promo de préférence).

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai fini plus ou moins récemment *Aviary Attorney*, ben ça claque du bec. Une DA très sympa, des animaux à la Grandville dans le Paris de 1848, un visual novel qui propose une aventure intéressante, ça change. Uniquement en anglais par contre mais à part les bruitages pénibles, du tout bon.

Difficile de dire que j'ai fini *Fear Equation* vu le flou total qui l'enrobe. J'ai quand même gagné une partie mais je suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris dans ce rogue-like ferroviaire et son interface originale n'est pas pour autant des plus pratiques. Une curiosité à réserver aux acharnés qui dépasseront un premier contact hostile avec le jeu.

J'ai aussi fini la saison 1 de *The Black Watchmen*, si vous aimez les ARG celui-ci est vraiment sympa avec son ambiance Illuminatesque soignée et ses réponses à trouver sur des pages Facebook et des sites créés pour l'occasion. Pas mal de contenu, surtout avec les contributions de la communauté, par les auteurs de NITE Team 4 qui vient de sortir.

Enfin j'ai terminé *Bulb Boy*, un point&click dérangeant à souhait ; très court mais avec quelques bonnes idées, on sent l'influence de la drogue dans l'esprit des créateurs. Une bonne surprise.

----------


## Kaede

Tu as fait toutes les fins, pour Aviary Attorney ?  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu as fait toutes les fins, pour Aviary Attorney ?


Presque ! J'ai même commencé par foirer lamentablement la fin de l'avant-dernier acte... C'est rare que je fasse ça d'ailleurs mais je voulais voir jusqu'où tu pouvais aller dans tes choix "moraux".

----------


## banditbandit

*The Tiny Bang Story*


J"avais pris le jeu récemment parce qu'il est passé gratuit sur steam et que je voulais me faire truc tranquilosse la main dans le Slipman.
A la base c'est un petit jeu qui se veut puzzle game casu, c'est tout chouppinoue avec ses dessins pastels et ses musiques douces, c'est un peu dans la ligné des Samorost par exemple.

Mais on déchante rapidement devant la difficulté, à commencer par les objets cachés, 25 par niveaux sur 5 niveaux, les derniers sont souvent très bien cachés ( ::lol:: ) et on se retrouve vite à faire du pixel hunting ( :tired: ), de plus impossible de revenir sur un tableau une fois passé au niveau suivant...
Heureusement il n'est pas nécessaire de tous les avoir pour progresser.

Par contre en ce qui concerne les mini games c'est autre chose, si sur la quinzaine la plupart sont relativement simples, il ya en a deux qui m'ont fait bien suer et perdre patience. 
Le premier le "Compass puzzle" consiste à tourner un engrenage entrainant deux autres, chaque engrenage est traversé par une barre, le but est d'aligner les trois barre de manière à former une ligne continue. On peut malheureusement tourner la roue à droite ou à gauche pendant des heures sans réussir à les aligner, et il n'y a apparemment aucune logique. Ya bien un moment où on a presque l'impression d'avoir la ligne continue mais le jeu ne la valide pas, de lassitude j'ai regardé sur les forum et c'est bien un problème courant. Bref, au trentième essai après des heures de tentative, miracle le truc se débloque...  ::|: 

Le second c'est un puzzle d'apparence très simple qui consiste à agencer des pièces de formes différentes de manière à remplir un cadre sans laisser d'espace vide (un peu comme un tetris à l'envers si on veut). Si le truc ressemble à un jeu pour enfant de 6-7 ans, je dois avouer que j'ai complétement bloqué la dessus. J'ai utilisé l'aide du jeu mais le pb c'est que l'aide est fausse et je m'en suis pas aperçu  :Facepalm: 

Après des heures sans résultat, j'ai fini par regarder une solution en ligne.  :nawak: 

Au final ce jeu fut plus une grande frustration que de la détente, je ne saurais le conseiller, ou alors seulement  aux plus patients et aux plus acharnés.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ha purée, justement j'hésite à me l'acheter avec la promo GOG.
> 
> Et j'aimerais faire confiance à ton avis mais tu n'as pas aimé Undertale -_- alors que c'est le GOT10Y au moins -_-
> 
> J'vais ptet craquer quand même.


Tu peux y aller tranquille, je le recommande chaudement, et c'est un mec qui l'a terminé deux fois le jeu mais aussi le DLC qui te le dit.

----------


## PaulPoy

*The Witcher 3* terminé. ~95h (dixit le compteur du jeu) pour finir l'ensemble des quêtes secondaires, les contrats et l'histoire principale. Je me suis passé de tout ce qui touche au Gwent et aux concours de combat à mains nues, et n'ai récupéré à fond que l'équipement du Griffon. 
C'était très bien. Très très bien écrit et interprété, et magnifique à parcourir. C'est beau et très vivant. Souvent surprenant dans le traitement des sous missions (on les fait justement parce qu'elles sont bien, ou en tant que travaille normal de sorceuleur, pas pour l'XP ou le loot). Tout est assez naturel, justifié. Les personnages sont tous intéressants. Il y a même des pointes d'humour réussies. Le boulot sur ces points est de très haut niveau. J'ai particulièrement aimé toute la partie à Velen. Dans les griefs, le rythme de l'histoire principale pas toujours génial, le jeu tire un peu en longueur par moment. Il est prenant, on peut varier un peu l'action, mais peine un peu à avancer à Novigrad, et à la fin (mais on comprend bien pourquoi). Heureusement ça reste tjs bien écrit et la conclusion est chouette. L'autre élément décevant, les combats voire l'équilibrage (une constance dans la série, mais je pardonne davantage dans cet épisode "open world"). Même en difficulté max on matraque généralement la manette sans trop se soucier. Les signes, potions et grenades ne rendent pas les affrontements très intéressants. Ni la vigueur, qui sert essentiellement de timer pour les signes. Ni l'adrénaline qui ne m'a servi à rien de tout le jeu. Dans un Dark Souls ou The Surge je prends plaisir à refaire une zone, mais dans The Witcher 3 je n'en ai aucunement l'envie. Le système de progression est un peu plus original que les systèmes habituels mais finalement sur le long terme, il n'est pas terrible non plus. Alors qu'on est censé pouvoir custom ses capacités, je ne savais pas où mettre mes points à la fin, rien n'étant très intéressant par rapport aux capacités obtenus tôt et déjà à fond. Un peu trop de loot aussi peut être, sans non plus être un hack'n'slash. On s'attache tout de même pas mal à son équipement.
Reste à m'attaquer aux 2 DLC, dans l'ordre de leur parution. Ca fait bizarre, mélancolique, d’enchaîner juste après le générique de fin. Je me suis senti un peu... seul.

----------


## IriK

> Ca fait bizarre, mélancolique, d’enchaîner juste après le générique de fin. Je me suis senti un peu... seul.


T'a eu une fin particulière ? (sans spoiler les autres biensûr)
Car sinon le moyen d'éviter cette sensation, c'est d'enchainer directement sur les DLC  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Superflight* et j'ai adoré  ::love:: 
Terminé en un peu moins de 2h pour avoir tous les succès, c'est le seul but puisque c'est un jeu à score, sans fin.

J'y retournerai sans doute de temps en temps pour le plaisir de planer à toute vitesse. Mon fils de 6 ans aime beaucoup aussi.

----------


## pitmartinz

> Ca fait bizarre, mélancolique, d’enchaîner juste après le générique de fin. Je me suis senti un peu... seul.


Ca m'a fait pareil... mais c'était à la fin du 2e DLC.
Faut dire aussi qu'à l'époque, ils avaient assuré-juré-craché qu'il n'y aurait plus d'épisode avec Geralt.

----------


## jeanviens

Fini *Metal Gear Solid V*

Enfin, fini la mission finale (46), pas encore fait la 45.

C'est vraiment un putain de bon jeu d'infiltration. On a plusieurs approches possibles (fantôme, bourrin, assassin silencieux, pluie de bombe sur le poste adverse, et j'en passe), le gameplay est très agréable, le perso répond au doigt et à l’œil (sauf quelques très rares fois ou il mongolise sur un caillou un peu trop haut, mais je chipote). C'est beau, l'environnement sonore est réussi, le choix des chansons (qu'on récolte dans les différents lieux du jeu) années 80 est très chouette. Y a un paquet de choses à faire (missions principales, secondaires, gestion de la base, développement de l'équipement, se balader sur la carte en mode "libre", envoi de soldats en missions de leur coté,... tout cela fonctionnant bien ensemble. On a plusieurs compagnons que l'on débloque au fur et à mesure du jeu (mais on peut tout à fait faire les missions sans). D'un point de vue gameplay, plaisir de jeu, c'est un sans faute. Probablement le meilleur jeu d'infiltration auquel j'ai joué.

Au niveau ambiance de jeu c'est la folie aussi, je me suis senti immergé dans cette période fictive de "guerre froide", certaines missions sont très marquantes, notamment la 43  ::'(: 
Pour ce qui est de l'intrigue, on a un protagoniste principal dont l'arc est traité entièrement dans le chapitre 1 et une ... "histoire" un peu confuse dans le chapitre 2 ou je ne vois pas trop ou Kojima veut en venir. Bon la mission finale explique pas mal de choses (les cassettes reçues ensuite aussi), mais il y a quand même des trous dans ce chapitre 2 ou je me trompe ?

Je vais probablement continuer à y jouer un peu, quelques missions secondaires, maxer la mother base et puis je ferais la mission  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(: 

Edit : Ah oui, heureusement que j'ai débloqué une tenue habillée pour Quiet, ça devenait un peu malaisant comme même cette hypersexualisation (expliquée par l'histoire du jeu, mais bon...).

Re-edit : J'ai quelques questions sur certains perso, comment met-on une balise spoiler ?

----------


## PaulPoy

> T'a eu une fin particulière ? (sans spoiler les autres biensûr)
> Car sinon le moyen d'éviter cette sensation, c'est d'enchainer directement sur les DLC


Non je ne pense pas 

Spoiler Alert! 


(je sais qu'il peut il y avoir des nuances, mais j'ai fini avec Ciri qui part pour Wizima, Skellige qui arrête le pillage grâce à Cerys, et Geralt qui se casse avec Yen)

. Juste le fait de 

Spoiler Alert! 


réapparaitre dans un Kaer Morhen bien vide

. Et justement je compte bien enchaîner avec HoS puis B&W, je croiserai peut être de nouveau tout ce beau monde.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Fini *Metal Gear Solid V*
> 
> Enfin, fini la mission finale (46), pas encore fait la 45.
> 
> Edit : Ah oui, heureusement que j'ai débloqué une tenue habillée pour Quiet, ça devenait un peu malaisant comme même cette hypersexualisation (expliquée par l'histoire du jeu, mais bon...).


*quand même  ::P:  

Ouaip j'ai trouvé que ça gâché beaucoup le personnage de Quiet qui est à côté de cela intéressant. C'était clairement ni nécessaire ni justifié.

Mais il n'y a pas 50 ou 51 missions dans le jeu ?

J'avais beaucoup aimé le gameplay aussi (malgré qu'on fasse souvent la même chose avec le même équipement), ambiance très immersive aussi, mais j'ai craqué au 2e chapitre (37e mission je crois). Audiologues infinis, histoire plus très intéressante, missions déjà faites plusieurs fois et sans aucune logique (ce serait parfait de pouvoir les sauter, vu qu'elle ne servent qu'à balancer de l'audiolog). On sent le problème de production. Peut être que je tenterai de le relancer un jour mais j'en doute. Par contre je me suis pris en promo Ground Zero, justement parce que le gameplay m'a beaucoup plu.

----------


## znokiss

> *quand même


"comme même" est un running gag des internets souvent utilisé exprès en connaissance de cause.

_Ceci était un message de la brigade JELBique._

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> JELBique.


JELB pour J'Explique Les Blagues.

_Ceci était un message de la brigade JELBique._

----------


## jeanviens

@ PaulPy : "comme même" c'est pour la blague, comme l'explique Znokiss

J'ai débloqué des missions jusqu'à 50, mais la mission finale de l'histoire est la 46. En fait le chapitre 2 est composé de 6 missions obligatoire pour finir l'histoire (32,35,38,41,43,46)néanmoins entrecoupée de 6 ou 7 missions secondaires obligatoires (oui c'est un peu bizarre. Ce sont les missions secondaires en jaune), 1 mission optionnelle concernant "quelqu'un" (45) et plusieurs missions qui ne sont que des redites d'anciennes (et pas du tout obligatoire pour l'histoire, d'ailleurs je ne compte pas les faire). Il paraitrait qu'une mission 51 a été coupée du jeu mais jean saipaplus.

Sinon comment tu fais tes spoilers noirs ?

----------


## PaulPoy

[ spoiler ] ... [ /spoiler ]

----------


## M.Rick75

Et si tu passes en mode avancé (en bas à droite de la fenêtre de message "aller en mode avancé"), tu as un bouton spoiler (juste au dessus de la fenêtre de message ce coup-ci), à droite de celui de youtube. Tu fais une sélection de ta phrase à la souris puis tu cliques sur le bouton pour poser la balise, sans avoir à l'écrire.
Tu peux cliquer après sur prévisualisation, pour voir si tout à bien marché comme prévu.

----------


## Sao

Y'a même la balise [ spoiler2 ] qui fait ça :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Bobbin

Fini *Earthbound* ce week-end.

Bon alors j'y ai joué parce que j'aime bien les RPG 2D et qu'il était 19è dans la liste IGN des meilleurs RPG de tous les temps

Déjà, les trucs qui fâchent : l'interface du jeu est quand même pas mal casse couilles.  C'est la partie qui fait le plus "vieux jeu", il y a un paquet de mécanismes relou : on ne peut sauvegarder qu'à des endoits bien définis, le déplacement rapide est super mal foutu, que ce soit le vélo ou la téléportation, les boss peuvent décimer une équipe entière en une attaque s'ils décident de casser les couilles, et on est quasi obligés de consulter une soluce à certains moments parce que certaines énigmes sont tout aussi casse couilles (bon ok on peut payer des "Hints" qui sont en général assez explicites quant à qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire).

A titre de comparaison, pokémon bleu/rouge, sorti deux ans plus tard et qui réutilise pas mal d'élements de l'interface, était beaucoup moins pénible de ce côté là.

C'est relou de devoir retirer de l'argent, c'est relou de devoir progresser jusqu'à la prochaine ville pour sauvegarder, et surtout c'est super relou de perdre un personnage au début du jeu parce que le système de réanimation dans les hôpitaux est mal branlé. Du coup je conseille grandement de jouer sur un émulateur avec des savestate, on gagne énormément en confort de jeu.

A côté de ça, le jeu est joli, le level design et la musique sont top, le système de combat avec les points de vie qui descendent en temps réél est assez intéressant et permet plein de sauvetages de personnages in extremis. Mais ce qui est ouf, et qui en fait vraiment un jeu à part, c'est que les développeurs ont vraiment été loins dans leurs délires. Il se passe vraiment des trucs de dingue, de la quête principale qui est donnée par une mouche juste avant qu'elle se fasse écraser jusqu'à la secte des gens qui veulent tout repeindre en bleu, le jeu se permet de partir dans tous les sens et ça fait plaisir.

Je vous conseille de regarder cette vidéo d'AVGN pour savoir si le jeu vous intéresse, les points positifs et négatifs du jeu y sont bien résumés.



Globalement, une bonne expérience, et l'impression d'avoir appréhendé un petit morceau d'histoire du jv. Je pense que je me ferai Mother 3, mais un peu plus tard, pour le moment j'ai un backlog qui attend.

Sinon, j'ai également fini *What remains of Edith Finch*. Une leçon de storytelling, à choper en solde parce que bon ça ne dure que deux heures quand même. Mais c'était très sympa.

----------


## jeanviens

Ah merci ! Je teste avec mes questions :



Spoiler Alert! 


On apprend que Eli est un clone de Big boss, il correspond à quel futur personnage de la saga ? 
Le garçon qui vole c'est le futur psychomantis ? 
Ismael du début, c'est Big Boss ? (je pense que oui mais c'est stupide de le laisser là alors que Zero voulait le mettre en sécurité)
Zero est mort au réveil de Snake suite à son "empoisonnement" par skull face ? (dans un enregistrement il vient voir snake 2 ans après son admission et snake se réveille 9 ans après l'admission)
Le perso qu'on joue devient snake quoi (j'ai lu venom snake) ?



Oups ca devrait marcher comme ça

----------


## Anonyme112

Pour le coup ça marche bien, on risque pas de se faire spoiler  ::ninja:: 

Edit : ah c'est bon ça marche  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

*CAT Interstellar*




J'avais déjà fait le jeu en parti il y a quelques années alors qu'il était en accès anticipé. Depuis je dois dire qu'il y a eu d'énormes progrès puisque le jeu est fini, que ça soit au niveau des environnements, des textures, des animations mais aussi des personnages c'est vraiment du super boulot. 
De plus il y a maintenant une histoire, des dialogues (avec des voix) et mêmes des succès. Il faut savoir que c'est l'œuvre d'une seule personne (certes qui à quand même était aidé, comme on le voit dans les crédits) 
Le dev était sympa et faisait régulièrement des retours sur l'avancement du projet (ce qui n'est plus trop le cas depuis sa sortie, mais bon j'y reviendrai ultérieurement).

CAT Interstellar c'est quoi ? C'est un très petit jeu d'exploration, on incarne un robot DOG qui explore la surface et les profondeurs de Mars (et ça repart), on y côtoie des androïdes qu'on peut parfois aider ou qui nous assistent dans quelques tâches (dont le fameux 42). 
Le gameplay est vraiment réduit au minimum et le principal se focalise sur la découverte et l'exploration. Tout juste peut-on prolonger un peu le truc si l'on veut tous les succès. 

C'est plutôt réussi visuellement et on a plaisir à parcourir la planète. L'histoire est agréable à suivre même si elle peut décevoir sur la fin. Dommage qu'il y ait encore des défauts à savoir un aliasing très présent, un problème de son , au taquer dans les réglages le son est très faible, et aussi un problème avec les npc qui vous parlent alors qu'ils sont à 10 mètres de vous (avec de sous-titres affichés à la même distance  ::lol:: ). C'est dommage d'autant que l'auteur semble avoir déserté le projet depuis quelques temps.

Une remarque concernant les avis négatifs sur steam qui sont assez nombreux, des cons... non ce n'est pas une démo même si c'est relativement court et que la fin abrupte peut décontenancer, et pour ceux qui se plaignent de la durée du jeu, faut pas en faire un speedrun et s'étonner qu'on a joué que 50 minutes. (

Spoiler Alert! 


des cons je vous dis

)  :ouaiouai:

----------


## IriK

> Non je ne pense pas 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (je sais qu'il peut il y avoir des nuances, mais j'ai fini avec Ciri qui part pour Wizima, Skellige qui arrête le pillage grâce à Cerys, et Geralt qui se casse avec Yen)
> 
> . Juste le fait de 
> 
> ...


C'est pas à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Wizima

, mais bien à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Nilfgaard (la ville capitale)

, vue qu'elle devient 

Spoiler Alert! 


impératrice

.
Et pour les rencontres éventuels, surprise  ::P:

----------


## Erokh

Fini hellblade: senua's sacrifice VR zdition, hier.

C'était top!!
Au niveau des trucs bien :
- les animations faciales
- les rhunes qui t'apprennent les légendes vikings
- le gameplay baston un peu fouillé
- le son!!!
- l'ambiance 

En moi si bien:
- les combats un peu faciles, et un peu répétitifs, aussi
- les énigmes, un peu reliure mais jamais trop dures
- le flou dans le scénar: rien n'est très clair. Après, c'est aussi moi qui ai sûrement voulu voir dans ce jeu quelque chose qui n'y était pas


Je recommande vivement à tous ceux qui cherchent une ambiance particulière dans un jeu.

Prochaine étape pour moi: regarder le document intégré au jeu, et surfer sur le site hellblade/help (un truc comme ça) pour en apprendre plus.

----------


## dieuvomi

> Ah merci ! Je teste avec mes questions :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> On apprend que Eli est un clone de Big boss, il correspond à quel futur personnage de la saga ? 
> Le garçon qui vole c'est le futur psychomantis ? 
> ...


Alors:



Spoiler Alert! 


Eli = Liquid Snake, le gamin roux= Psycho Mantis (en toute logique mais rien ne le dit, même son mode de fonctionnement est différent)
Ishmael c'est Big Boss. Zero est présumé mort.
Venom Snake devient le Big Boss que tu butes à la fin de Metal Gear 1 (celui sur MSX).



Ensuite c'est normal que ce soit confus, autant le gameplay et les contrôles c'est cool, autant le scénar... Mon avis est que c'est de la merde.

----------


## Ruvon

> *CAT Interstellar*
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/08/77f...a1e50f7.md.jpg
> 
> J'avais déjà fait le jeu en parti il y a quelques années alors qu'il était en accès anticipé. Depuis je dois dire qu'il y a eu d'énormes progrès puisque le jeu est fini, que ça soit au niveau des environnements, des textures, des animations mais aussi des personnages c'est vraiment du super boulot. 
> De plus il y a maintenant une histoire, des dialogues (avec des voix) et mêmes des succès. Il faut savoir que c'est l'œuvre d'une seule personne (certes qui à quand même était aidé, comme on le voit dans les crédits) 
> Le dev était sympa et faisait régulièrement des retours sur l'avancement du projet (ce qui n'est plus trop le cas depuis sa sortie, mais bon j'y reviendrai ultérieurement).
> 
> ...


Ah ben tu fais bien d'en parler, j'avais zappé qu'il était sorti, j'en avais parlé dans cet article.

La version Early Access était déjà très courte, je vais relancer pour voir ce que ça donne mais j'avais bien aimé aussi. En même temps la page Steam te prévient : "Warning: This is a short story ~ 1 hour long that is meant to be played in a single sitting" donc se plaindre dans les évaluations que le jeu est trop court...

En plus il a été distribué en masse dans des bundles et était régulièrement en vente pour 50c.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Prochaine étape pour moi: regarder le document intégré au jeu, et surfer sur le site hellblade/help (un truc comme ça) pour en apprendre plus.


Le docu explique peut être 1 truc ou 2. Pour compléter le sujet Savon Fou du podcast ZQSD avait fait un épisode spécial dans lequel il découvre le jeu avec un docteur en maladie mentale (ça doit etre dispo sur leur chaine twitch).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas à 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Wizima
> 
> , mais bien à 
> 
> ...


ok merci 

Spoiler Alert! 


pour la correction ! j'ai cru que vizima était la capitale du nilfgaard. je n'ai pas tout pigé à leurs histoires politiques et géographiques je crois... un peu trop de name droping par moment :D :D. Et je viens de lire que ça peut ne pas être le cas d'ailleurs qu'elle le devienne. Moké moké, pas si pire la fin que j'ai vu.

----------


## Catel

> Le docu explique peut être 1 truc ou 2. Pour compléter le sujet Savon Fou du podcast ZQSD avait fait un épisode spécial dans lequel il découvre le jeu avec un docteur en maladie mentale (ça doit etre dispo sur leur chaine twitch).


C'est là  ::):  https://www.twitch.tv/videos/296799625

----------


## Getz

Fini *Subsurface Circular*: C'est beau (pour un jeu textuel), scénario et univers intéressants, mais les choix ont quand même assez peu d'impact sur le déroulé et 

Spoiler Alert! 


il n'y a malheureusement pas de véritable fin après le dénouement;

 j'aurais aimé voir le résultat du choix final. Ca reste une expérience intéressante cependant.

----------


## Hyeud

Après 26h de souffrance et de frustration, j'ai enfin fini *Bayonnetta*.



Dans le même temps de jeu CHBox l'a fini à 100%.  :Clap: 
Alors c'est indéniable, c'est un putain de bon jeu, mais il enseigne à la dure, vraiment, le 1er DMC je lui avait roulé dessus, là, c'était plutôt le contraire. Et pourtant, malgré les nombreuses rages subies durant ce périple, ben j'ai eu envie de le relancer pour m'améliorer encore.
*Les +*
-C'est beau et c'est super bien optimisé pour PC
-C'est grisant de sortir tes combos en witch time
-Le style putassier, WTF est super bien rendu et bien pensé
-Les animations des personnages sont incroyables
-Les boss sont excellents
-La musique

*Les -*
-La difficulté normale est vraiment dur quand on est pas un pro de ce genre de jeu


Spoiler Alert! 


-Faire croire au joueur qu'il y a seulement 11 chapitres


-Un boss ou mini-boss t'as fait suer, ben regarde là je t'en mets 2 en même temps dans un petit couloir


Spoiler Alert! 


L'attaque insta-kill trou noir du dernier boss, Jubileus, alors que je le maitrisais à mort



Bref du tout bon, mais maintenant je sais que les BTA ce n'est pas mon kiff, mais je suis content de l'avoir fini. En fait j'aurais du jouer ce jeu dans une difficulté plus basse et enchainer ensuite sur plus dur, car à la fin, je passais la plupart des versets du 1er coup en prenant très peu de coups. Seul vrai bémol dans mon parcours, c'est que le passage qui m'a posé le plus de difficulté se trouve au Chapitre 6, à cause de lui j'ai failli baisser le niveau de difficulté.

Je recommande pour les non-manchots de la manette, pour les autres, mon conseil, jouez en facile ou très facile, gagnez beaucoup de thunes, et montez en difficulté quand vous maitrisez le witch time et les combos. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et achetez Durga 2 avant le chapitre 14, je ne l'ai pas fait, j'ai eu les boules, mais ça m'a bien forcé à maitriser totalement le witch time.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ah ben tu fais bien d'en parler, j'avais zappé qu'il était sorti, j'en avais parlé dans cet article.
> 
> La version Early Access était déjà très courte, je vais relancer pour voir ce que ça donne mais j'avais bien aimé aussi. En même temps la page Steam te prévient : "Warning: This is a short story ~ 1 hour long that is meant to be played in a single sitting" donc se plaindre dans les évaluations que le jeu est trop court...
> 
> En plus il a été distribué en masse dans des bundles et était régulièrement en vente pour 50c.


Il me semble que j'avais déjà lu ton article (

Spoiler Alert! 


je viens seulement de comprendre le sous-titre, oui je suis un peu lent...

), d'ailleurs j'aime bien ton blog, il se trouve qu'on a quelques goûts en commun.

Par contre la version que j’avais testée était bien antérieure à la tienne (Étienne, d’ailleurs très proche de la realese me semble-t-il), c'était encore une version 32 bits, depuis ils ont du changer de moteur ou au moins de version j'imagine.

Ici une image épique et d'époque : 



 :;): 


Aussi tu fais bien de souligner que le jeu est souvent en promo d'ailleurs c'est encore le cas en ce moment chez humblebundle, 0.49 € (et toujours en EA  :haha:   ::o: lescons:  ::siffle::  )

----------


## Ruvon

> Il me semble que j'avais déjà lu ton article (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> je viens seulement de comprendre le sous-titre, oui je suis un peu lent...
> 
> ), d'ailleurs j'aime bien ton blog, il se trouve qu'on a quelques goûts en commun.


Merci  :;):  Et les sous-titres, je les comprends pas tous moi-même.  ::ninja::

----------


## MrChicken

Terminé *The Way Remastered* 

Je me suis laissé tenter grâce à un vil prix de 3€ sur l'eshop swouitch (merci au canard pour l'info il se reconnaitra  :;):   ). Effectivement ce jeu est un clin d'oeil aux flashback et another world d'antan. Du pixel art, une maniabilité hasardeuse (mais un poil mieux que ses illustres ancêtres il faut pas abuser non plus) , un petit scénar' de fiction et du puzzle en veux-tu en voilà.  
La DA est franchement sympa, c'est relativement varié et coloré. Au niveau de la bande son, elle est complètement raccord avec l'univers du jeu et franchement elle est bluffante de beauté. Elle fait vraiment bitmap   ::love::  

Seul point noir, une jouabilité un poil en retrait par moment.Surtout pour certaines phases de plateforme/énigme 

Spoiler Alert! 


 celle avec les lasers roses et les miroirs à orienter correctement mais au secours !! 



Pour les nostalgiques des titres de Delphine Software, vous pouvez y aller les yeux fermés  ::):

----------


## PG 13

C' est vraiment bien mais vraiment trop court* Timespinner*.

Moins de 10 h sur un premier playtrough c' est trop peu et me taper le jeu en nightmare ne me tente que moyennement.

Pour un jeu kickstarté il y a 4 ans c' est quand même dommage.

Le jeu est beau, bien fait et vraiment très agréable à jouer mais c' est plus court que le premier château dans SOTN...

Les backers peuvent être légitimement déçus de la durée du titre.... et moi aussi à vrai dire.

Avec plus de zones à explorer et de boss à friter le jeu prenait un bon  7/10 voire plus tant le gameplay est cool. Ici on est sur du 6 max. Les players vont marcher dessus en 5 ou 6 h sans mourir une seule fois.

Malgré tout je le recommande pour le plaisir de la ballade et du gameplay aux oignons si vous avez une après midi/soirée à tuer.

----------


## Nono

*Borderlands 2*

Déjà, je ne pensais pas que la combinaison Hack n Slash / FPS puisse donner quelque chose de réussi. J'avais tort. La montée en puissance de notre personnage n'empêche pas d'avoir des beaux combats...
... Sauf à un point du jeu où j'ai pu débloquer la compétence "Cloud Kill". Là, c'était fini, je pouvais dégommer les plus gros monstres du jeu sans même m'en rendre compte.

Après ça, tout le jeu a fait flop. C'est dommage qu'un simple point d'équilibrage puisse me sortir autant d'un jeu.

Un deuxième truc un peu chiant, c'est que si on loupe des quêtes bas level, ce n'est même pas la peine de les faire après tellement c'est simple. Sauf peut-être pour l'humour du jeu.

Au final, j'ai quand même pas mal d'heures plutôt réussies sur ce jeu.

----------


## KiwiX

*Yakuza Kiwami*

Environ 40h en hard avec pas mal de contenus secondaires terminés. Il me reste une chiée de trucs à faire mais je vais sûrement faire une pause dans la série avant de commencer kiwami 2.

----------


## purEcontact

*Assassin's Creed : Unity*
A priori un peu plus de 30h, DLC inclus - _j'ai pas de compteur donc c'est à la louche._

Avec la folie d'Assassin's Creed Origins l'année dernière et Odyssey cette année, j'ai regardé beaucoup de stream et je me suis dit "Bah en fait, ça n'a plus rien à voir avec Assassin's Creed".
Histoire de me "conforter" dans cette idée, j'ai décidé de lancer un AC que je n'avais jusqu'alors jamais fait et qui traînait dans mon backlog depuis janvier 2017.
J'ai volontairement évité de relancer le premier AC (qui était bien à l'époque) ou la trilogie du 2 (ma madeleine de proust, j'ai pas envie d'y regoûter pour me rendre compte qu'elle est rance) voir le 3 (pour lequel j'ai encore des souvenirs douloureux, bon sang qu'il était chiant).

De fait, je me suis lancé dans AC:Unity, le jeu tout buggé à la sortie et qui, je vous rassure de suite, va un peu mieux aujourd'hui.
Sur le plan technique, j'ai pu le faire tourner dans d'assez bonnes conditions mais il y eu quelques chutes de framerate (souvent en cinématiques / transitions) et quelques glitchs au niveau de la lumière mais rien d'ultra notable.

Dans ce AC, on incarne Arno, un assassin on ne peut moins charismatique au point où, alors que je viens de finir l'histoire, je ne serai pas en capacité de faire un résumé.
Globalement, on assassine quelqu'un de proche du héros, le père de sa copine je crois et il y a une bataille de chiffonniers au sein des templiers ainsi qu'au sein de la confrérie.
Je vous fait pas un dessin : c'est globalement mauvais au niveau du scénario.

Dans l'absolu, je pourrais passer outre ces soucis... si le reste était intéressant.
Hors, j'ai l'impression que c'est l'un des épisodes qui s'est amusé à déconstruire tout ce que la trilogie AC2 avait développé.

Le premier point qui est relativement marquant : vous êtes le seul mec dans tout paris à porter une capuche.
Dans AC, le tout premier, on était vêtu d'une tenue de moine pour se fondre au sein des groupes de moine et esquiver les gardes.
Le système a été conservé dans AC2, avec une tenue à peu près similaire mais à l'époque, ça ne me choquait pas car les PNJ avait une apparence qui permettaient de voir leurs fonctions (les petits groupes qui se déplacent, les courtisanes, les mercenaires, les ennemis, etc...).
En plus, la tenue faisait pas "tâche" dans le folklore du jeu : c'était une concession à faire, au nom du gamedesign  (et ça marchait bien en multi)
Dans Unity, j'ai pas eu du tout le même ressenti.
J'ai eu l'impression d'être un homme sandwich qui porterait un costume de banane géante à la fin du 18ème.

Impression renforcée quand, à un moment du jeu, on a une 3eme faction (les "verts") qui sont un peu comme les mercenaires du 2 à la différence qu'ils t'aident gratuitement... 
... et qu'ils te lancent de bons et francs "Salut Arno !" dès que tu les croises.

_- Je suis un assassin, je me fond dans la foule pour atteindre ma cible, je ne dois pas être repéré_
_- Salut Patoche ! Tu viens plus en soirée ? Et ta femme, elle fait quoi ta femme ? Et t'as vu les soldats là bas, ils ont l'air de te regarder bizarrement ! Allez, viens, on va se foutre sur la gueule !_

Grosse, grosse immersion.

En parlant des soldats, ils sont simplement craqués.
Alors, pas d'un point de vu combat car on est sur une triptyque simple : parade, esquive, attaque et ils ne sont dangereux qu'en très grand nombre.
Mais d'un point de vu détection, les mecs sont vraiment des chiens de garde.
Quelque part, c'est raccord avec le fait que je sois en costume de banane mais quand même !

Exemple : je suis repéré, je me barre.
Au détour d'une rue, hors de leur champ de vision, je décide de grimper sur un toit avant qu'ils n'arrivent dans la rue.
Leur premier réflexe, c'est pas de regarder à droite ou à gauche, c'est de scruter les toits.
Dans quel univers, ci ce n'est celui ci, le premier réflexe de personnes qui vous course est de regarder si le mec est monté sur un toit ?
J'en profite pour donner une mention spéciale aux Snipers qui ont une vision d'aigle au point de te voir de l'autre côté d'un toit.

Deux autres points en vrac sur les éléments de gameplay perdus :
- Pas de followers (les courtisanes, les gamins, les foules mobiles)
- Pas d'assistance outre les potes de bar (pas de mercenaires à embaucher ou d'assassins à appeler)

L'arsenal est rachitique.
Pour être plus exact, l'arsenal d'assassin est rachitique.
On a globalement beaucoup moins de munitions à dispositions (je pouvais porter 5 carreaux standard à la fin du jeu, plus 2 qui rendent fou les ennemis).
Le poison et les couteaux de lancer manquent clairement dans l'arsenal car on se retrouve avec 7 munitions discrètes (là où j'en avais 9 au pistolet, qui fait du bruit donc qui nous fait nous repérer).
En revanche, pour l'arsenal de gros bourrin, il y a ce qu'il faut.
J'ai pas compté mais si on m'annonce plus de 100 armes diverses et variées, ça m'étonnerai pas.
Sauf que c'est Assassin's creed, je dois pas me faire prendre et encore moins commencer à me battre façon sleeping dogs.

Un dernier point : le "nouveau" système de parkours m'a semblé beaucoup plus chiant à prendre en main.
J'ai voulu, un nombre incalculable de fois me barrer d'une situation de merde en allant plus haut ou en descendant d'une bâtiment et y'avait rien à faire, le perso ne voulait pas.
Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont voulu faire mais quand on est au sol, il faut maintenir RT+A (ou  :B):  pour faire du parcours mais dès qu'on grimpe, il faut éviter d'utiliser RT.
Du coup, ça casse le flow.
Notez que c'est un peu con pour un jeu qui base son jeu en grande partie là dessus.

Alors du coup, qu'est-ce qui peut "sauver" le jeu ?
1) Paris et 2) ça reste un AC.

J'aime pas particulièrement Paris : ils auraient pu prendre n'importe quelle autre ville sur n'importe quelle continent, ça n'aurait rien changé.
La ville est ultra dense, aussi bien en nombre de bâtiments qu'en nombre de PNJ.
Dans le DLC, il y a des excavations souterraines qui sont assez cool à faire et le fait que le jeu se situe sur 3 niveaux (toits, sols, sous-sols) fait qu'on se balade volontiers dans la ville sans jamais (trop) se pommer.
La ville est assez petite qu'on ait pas non plus à galérer pour aller d'un point A à un point B (faire 30 minutes de cheval dans une plaine pour aller au hameau du coin, c'est pas ma définition de divertissant /  fun).
Bref, si il n'y avait pas les problèmes évoqués plus haut, ça aurait très certainement été le meilleur Assassin's Creed jamais sorti grâce à la ville.

Le point n°2 qui fait écho à ce que je disais en intro : j'ai pas fait Syndicate mais je pense que ce sont les 2 derniers opus à avoir encore ne serait-ce qu'un peu d'ADN d'Assassin's Creed.
On joue un assassin, un mec qui a une lame planquée dans sa manchette et qui tue des mecs de façons furtives (ou qui essai).
Il y a une sorte de "délicatesse" dans les meurtres : on s'approche doucement de la cible, on lui plante la lame au niveau du cœur ou de la gorge et on se retire sans avoir fait de gestes brusques.
Sorti de son contexte, ça fait psychopathe mais osef, c'est ce qui fait qu'AC est plaisant à jouer.
Au même titre qu'un Hitman, on peut tuer sa cible sans faire de vague.

Je peux me tromper mais de ce que j'ai vu d'Assassin's Creed Odyssey, l'assassinat "furtif" se résume à prendre un mec dans un fourré et de lui planter une arme dans le fondement pour lui faire ressortir par la gorge.
On est très (et pour moi trop) loin du petit meurtre "soft" qui donne ce sentiment de plénitude, de travail bien fait.

*TL;DR :*
_Les moins :_
- L'histoire n'est pas bonne.
- L'immersion laisse à désirer.
- L'IA est mauvaise.
- Les possibilités de gameplay sont moins étendues et plus orientés bourrinage.
- Le système de parkours est en régression alors qu'ils voulaient l'améliorer.

_Les plus :_
- La ville est vraiment, vraiment bien foutue.
- L'un des derniers jeu de la série où on a encore l'impression de jouer un assassin.

_Sidenote :_ le jeu a été développé avec une emphase donnée sur les missions coopératives.
J'en ai fait qu'une où je suis tombé avec un mec en matchmaking et c'est pas une expérience marquante (je me suis tapé la plupart des objectifs et il a leave avant la fin).
Entre potes, il est possible que le jeu prenne tout son sens.

----------


## Catel

Cool critique  ::):

----------


## ercete

> *Borderlands 2*
> C'est dommage qu'un simple point d'équilibrage puisse me sortir autant d'un jeu.
> Un deuxième truc un peu chiant, c'est que si on loupe des quêtes bas level, ce n'est même pas la peine de les faire après tellement c'est simple. Sauf peut-être pour l'humour du jeu.
> Au final, j'ai quand même pas mal d'heures plutôt réussies sur ce jeu.


Ce que tu dis tiens la route pour un premier run.
Mais à l'instar de la plupart des hack'n'slash, les Borderlands sont faits pour être re-joués plusieurs fois,
et à partir du moment où tu passes en run 2 ou 3, la difficulté augmente mais aussi les builds, les loots, les stats, le fun quoi !

Mais surtout : le niveau des quêtes n'est plus fixe, mais devient variable en fonction du niveau où tu la déclenches.
Bref ce jeu a une rejouabilité excellente dès lors que tu ne cherches pas à faire 100% des quêtes lors de ta première run.
Car d'une part cela va petit à petit te monter de niveau "artificiellement" alors que la quête principale est à niveau fixe fixe.
Et d'autre part, t'auras moins de contenu inédit à découvrir sur les runs suivantes.

Dans le presequel ils ont même poussé un peu le vice en changeant les narrateurs de l'histoire :
c'est des lignes de dialogues différentes qui varient un peu : c'est je trouve une très bonne idée.

----------


## bichoco

Terminé *Yakuza 0* au bout de 58h.

Je n'avais pas touché à cette série depuis l'épisode fondateur sur ps2 il y a plus de 10 ans et force est de constater que malgré les années et les nombreux épisodes sortis très peu de choses ont changées... En bien comme en mal!
Les qualités sont toujours là: l'ambiance et l'univers des yakuzas! les quartiers chauds nippons et ses (trop) nombreuses  bagarres de rue où encore une narration et mise en scène plutôt soignées.

Mais à côté de ça tout les défauts des 1er opus sont encore là. Concernant les combats, principal élément de gameplay du jeu, c'est sympa avec des affrontements assez brutaux où tout les éléments du décors peuvent servir d'arme (gros point forts de la série) malheureusement le nombre de combos est limitée (même si on en débloque de nouveaux en progressant dans le jeu), entre ça, le système de lock bien moisi et les longues transitions avant et après chaque combat, les rixes peuvent devenir pénibles au bout d'un moment surtout qu'on se fait alpaguer tout les 50m  lors des déplacements en ville. Tout ces défauts existaient déjà dans le 1er yakuza, mention spéciale au passage "rail-shooter" en voiture aussi pourri que dans le 1er !  :Emo: 

Concernant la ville, cette fois il y a en 2 (Tokyo et Osaka) mais comme dans le 1, l'aire de jeu ne représente pas la ville mais seulement un quartier et qu'en partie, c'est petit et on en fait très vite le tour... Ca reste sympa à parcourir grâce à cette atmosphère typique des quartiers de divertissements japonais très animés mais c'est trop petit pour proposer un minium de variété... dommage.

Alors certes cet épisode "zéro" apporte comme nouveauté deux personnages principaux, et c'est une très bonne chose: leurs histoires développées en parallèle sont bien construites et ça permet de varier un peu les combats avec des styles propres à chaque persos.  Chaque avatar débutant dans sa propre ville, bénéficie de ses activités et quêtes annexes dédiées. Et justement c'est l'autre (seule) changement par rapport au 1er le nombre d'activités annexes (mini jeu de sport, karaoké, pèche, drague,etc...) et de quêtes a explosé et c'est parfois au détriment de la qualité. Les activités "ludiques" font parti de la série Yakuza et apportent un peu de variété mais là il y en a trop...surtout quand le jeu pousse à les faire pour progresser dans la partie gestion du jeu! Car oui Sega a rajouté une activité de gestion (agent immobilier d'un côté et gérant de boite de l'autre), d'ailleurs j'ai trouvé cette aspect plutôt sympa avec les scénarios dédiés mais demandant tout de même beaucoup de temps  pour arriver à amasser suffisamment d'argent pour débloquer des compétences de haut niveau.... ça ressemble presque à du grind. Y a aussi du craft...super mal foutu.

Bref c'est du Yakuza, toujours fun à jouer grâce à son univers mais avec trop de défaut pour dire que c'est un "très bon jeu". Et mention spéciale pour la fin en ligne droite et sans aucun point pour sauvegarder pendant plus de 2h  :Boom:  ... avec de nombreuses cut-scenes, que j'ai zappé à cause de l'heure tardive et de la fatigue... Merci Sega!  :Cell:

----------


## Nono

> Ce que tu dis tiens la route pour un premier run.
> Mais à l'instar de la plupart des hack'n'slash, les Borderlands sont faits pour être re-joués plusieurs fois,
> et à partir du moment où tu passes en run 2 ou 3, la difficulté augmente mais aussi les builds, les loots, les stats, le fun quoi !


Ça n'excuse pas le fait que la progression soit cassée de manière abrupte dans le run 1. Des tas de joueurs n'ont jamais dû finir le premier run, à partir du moment où il ne s'y amusaient plus.
C'était tellement une farce, le "Warrior", j'en étais désolé pour lui.

J'ai quand même commencé un run 2 aussitôt après.
Déjà ça m'a blasé parce qu'il n'y a pas miracle, ça reste le même jeu. Adieu l'effet découverte. Mais en plus les monstres du même niveau que moi (32 un truc comme ça) ne résistaient pas 3 secondes. J'en chiais plus dans le run 1 en fait.

Dans ces conditions, j'ai préféré lâcher l'affaire, et tant pis pour les quêtes que j'ai zappées. Je recommencerai peut-être un jour en nerfant mon build (mais c'est bien con d'en arriver là).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ça n'excuse pas le fait que la progression soit cassée de manière abrupte dans le run 1. Des tas de joueurs n'ont jamais dû finir le premier run, à partir du moment où il ne s'y amusaient plus.
> C'était tellement une farce, le "Warrior", j'en étais désolé pour lui.
> 
> J'ai quand même commencé un run 2 aussitôt après.
> Déjà ça m'a blasé parce qu'il n'y a pas miracle, ça reste le même jeu. Adieu l'effet découverte. Mais en plus les monstres du même niveau que moi (32 un truc comme ça) ne résistaient pas 3 secondes. J'en chiais plus dans le run 1 en fait.
> 
> Dans ces conditions, j'ai préféré lâcher l'affaire, et tant pis pour les quêtes que j'ai zappées. Je recommencerai peut-être un jour en nerfant mon build (mais c'est bien con d'en arriver là).


Moi je fais parti des gens qui n'ont jamais fini le premier run par lassitude. ça tourne quand même vite en rond et c'est très répétitif, y'a pas grand chose qui m'a motivé pour continuer à faire la même chose pendant 20h de plus ...

----------


## IriK

> Globalement, on assassine quelqu'un de proche du héros, le père de sa copine je crois et il y a une bataille de chiffonniers au sein des templiers ainsi qu'au sein de la confrérie.


C'est le père a Arno je crois  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Dans le doute, j'ai vérifié.
Le père du héros meurt quand il est gamin mais c'est le meurtre de son père "adoptif", qui est le père de sa copine qui déclenche vraiment tout le bouzin.
Ça prouve simplement ce que j'avançais : l'histoire n'est pas mémorable.

----------


## pitmartinz

> Dans le doute, j'ai vérifié.
> Le père du héros meurt quand il est gamin mais c'est le meurtre de son père "adoptif", qui est le père de sa copine qui déclenche vraiment tout le bouzin.
> Ça prouve simplement ce que j'avançais : l'histoire n'est pas mémorable.


Très clairement.
Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi au niveau du gameplay... je trouve que c'est dans Unity ou le système de parkour, d'infiltration et de combat est le meilleur des AC.
Auparavant, les ennemis t'attaquaient un par un, tranquillement, tu esquivais au bon moment, avec 15 personnes autour de toi et tu les butais tous sans soucis, là, dès que t'as 3 mecs sur le dos, ça devient très très chaud.

Toute la partie infiltration est également très bien faite, de même que les missions en coop (mais je te rejoins sur le fait qu'il faut les faire avec une connaissance et en vocal, c'est là ou le jeu se sublime... en matchmaking, c'est très aléatoire et souvent la course au nimp')

----------


## IriK

> Dans le doute, j'ai vérifié.
> Le père du héros meurt quand il est gamin mais c'est le meurtre de son père "adoptif", qui est le père de sa copine qui déclenche vraiment tout le bouzin.
> Ça prouve simplement ce que j'avançais : l'histoire n'est pas mémorable.


Croyais que tu parlais du lien entre Rogue et Unity. A mon sens c'est là le début mais oui, on est d'accord sur le résultat  ::P: 




> ok merci 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> pour la correction ! j'ai cru que vizima était la capitale du nilfgaard. je n'ai pas tout pigé à leurs histoires politiques et géographiques je crois... un peu trop de name droping par moment :D :D. Et je viens de lire que ça peut ne pas être le cas d'ailleurs qu'elle le devienne. Moké moké, pas si pire la fin que j'ai vu.


Je te conseil cette chaine de Cianurr, il a fait une série de vidéo très intéressante sur l'univers Witcher  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

> Très clairement.
> Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi au niveau du gameplay... je trouve que c'est dans Unity ou le système de parkour, d'infiltration et de combat est le meilleur des AC.
> Auparavant, les ennemis t'attaquaient un par un, tranquillement, tu esquivais au bon moment, avec 15 personnes autour de toi et tu les butais tous sans soucis, là, dès que t'as 3 mecs sur le dos, ça devient très très chaud.


Tu balances une bombe fumigène à tes pieds et tu bourres l'attaque lourde.
Aucun garde ne peut répliquer et tu peux enchaîner beaucoup de soldats comme ça.

Pour moi, Assassin's creed n'est pas (ou ne devait pas) être une série orientée vers le combat, c'est (ou c'était) le Hitman d'Ubisoft.
Il y a en effet une amélioration dans le fait que les mecs ne viennent pas un par un et qu'on peut se faire tuer par un coup dans le dos quand on se bat ou par une balle pendant qu'on est en train de fuir.
Mais autant le premier élément n'apporte rien (cf la fumi) autant le second peut être intéressant mais comme l'IA est craquée lorsqu'elle te traque, ça devient plus frustrant que marrant.

Pour l'infiltration, on a des options en moins (ne serait-ce que les couteaux / lames empoisonnées) et ça manque.
Elle n'est pas mauvaise pour autant mais elle est moins complète.

Par contre pour le parkour, il est possible que ça vienne de moi mais très clairement, j'ai pas réussi à me faire au système où tu dois arrêter d'appuyer sur la touche de sprint quand tu cherches à t'échapper et que t'es sur les toits.
L'ancien système était peut être chiant car il demandait de maintenir appuyé RT tout le temps mais il m'avait l'air beaucoup plus fluide.

----------


## Zerger

*Minit*, une vraie bonne petite surprise !

Les musiques sont chouettes, les bruitages des NPC sont marrants et surtout le fait de mourir toutes les 60 secondes est bien implémenté et ne gêne en rien l'exploration qui est au coeur du jeu.
Son seul défaut, c'est sa durée de vie super courte ! Ce qui est plutôt raccord avec la thématique du jeu  ::P: 

Un excellent petit jeu pour ceux qui ne veulent pas se prendre la tête, mais à acheter en promo sinon la pilule passera moins bien.

----------


## Supergounou

Ça fait plaisir de lire de bons retours sur Minit, c'est vraiment un jeu intéressant  ::):

----------


## dstar

*Pillars of Eternity* + *La Marche Blanche*

Un Baldur's Gate like avec un univers fantasy bien sombre comme il faut.

J'ai pratiquement tout aimé dans ce jeu.
L'univers est sombre, bien étayé par un ensemble de quêtes secondaires diverses et variées qui nous permettent d'en explorer les différents aspects.
La quête principale se laisse suivre, on a droit à quelques rebondissements intéressants sans tomber dans le trop caricatural.

Le système de combat est directement hérité de ses ancêtres. Parfois confus quand de nombreux ennemis y prennent part, les combats peuvent se révéler intéressants et même épiques lorsqu'on se retrouve face à de gros ennemis ou à des groupes puissants et bien équilibrés, introduits principalement par l'extension La Marche Blanche.

L'extension et la gestion de la forteresse amènent une variété qui évitent la lassitude.

Les compagnons que l'on rencontre durant l'aventure sont généralement assez originaux et s'intègrent bien à l'univers. Par contre, le dénouement de certaines de leurs quêtes personnelles est décevant.

----------


## Catel

*Stardew Valley*, j'ai débloqué presque tout au bout de 100 heures.

C'était très chouette  ::):  très reposant, une bulle de confort virtuelle.

Ce qui est bien c'est qu'on peut en quelque sorte jouer comme on veut : s'amuser à chercher tous les secrets, se concentrer sur l'optimisation de sa ferme, privilégier tel ou tel aspect comme la pêche...

Evidemment y'a un moment où on épuise le contenu mais on va pas jouer à ça toute sa vie non plus, c'est déjà large.

----------


## Blackogg

*Yakuza 0*, 60h pour 65% de complétion.

C'est un jeu où on élève des hôtesses de bar afin de pouvoir défier les tenanciers des autres bars pour récupérer leur clientèle. Cela nous permet de devenir plus fort en combat de rue.
On peut également remplacer les hôtesses de bar par des des biens immobiliers, pour un résultat équivalent.
C'est également une sombre histoire de manipulations et de trahisons en série dans la pègre japonaise, avec de la vraie tension dans la narration, des gens qui crient très fort et des acteurs (et des animateurs) qui s'en donnent à coeur joie (et où tout finit toujours par se résoudre avec du combat de rue, parce qu'on a pas élevé nos hôtesses pour rien quand même).
C'est un simulateur de glande dans des quartiers japonais. C'est peut-être le simulateur de glande ultime.
C'est cassé dans plein d'aspects, c'est merveilleux dans au moins autant d'autres (et parfois dans les mêmes).
Ça ne plaira pas à tout le monde. Mais quand ça marche sur vous, ça marche à fond !

Nugget/10

----------


## ercete

*Hexcells* à 100%
J'ai les deux autres à faire mais je plane trop...
Mon seul regret est que ce jeu n'existe pas sous android ! je l'aurai fait découvrir à pleins de gens !

----------


## Supergounou

Hexcells c'est le tuto, la suite est bien meilleur.

----------


## Olima

> Ça fait plaisir de lire de bons retours sur Minit, c'est vraiment un jeu intéressant


Oui je l'ai trouvé très cool. Je n'ai pas fait le new game + par contre, ça apporte vraiment quelque chose ?

----------


## Zerger

Oui et non, le NG+ est différent dans le sens où tu n'as plus que 40 secondes, certains chemins ne sont plus possibles, et l'histoire diffère un peu. C'est à faire si tu as aimé le jeu et que tu veux rajouter une petite heure de plus

----------


## Olima

Ok merci, je savais pour les 40 secondes, mais ça ne me tentait pas tellement de refaire le jeu juste pour cette contrainte. Si le scénar est différent pas contre... Je verrai  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Différent, c'est juste la fin qui varie (légèrement).

----------


## Illynir

Fini *Elex* à 100%.

J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé mais je m'y attendais étant fan de la recette PB. Bien entendu il y a toujours pas mal de truc frustrant qui gagnerai fortement à être amélioré. Un peu de souplesse et de fluidité dans le système de combat déjà serait pas mal... Surtout qu'on leur dit depuis Gothic 1.

Ils ont réussi à mixer le médiéval, le contemporain et le futuriste avec une histoire qui tient pas mal la route, c'est vraiment bien joué de leur part et c'était pas gagné.

Comme à chaque fois que je finis un jeu je vais donc voir les tests du dit jeu pour voir ou ça se situe par rapport à mon ressenti et histoire d'avoir aussi parfois des avis contradictoire avec le mien.
Mais j'ai été choqué par deux tests en particulier:

Gamekult qui met 3/10 et Jeuxvideo.com qui met 7/20.

C'est quoi ce foutage de gueule ? Je pourrais limite prendre chaque "argument" qu'ils mettent pour démonter le jeu et prouver le contraire c'est HA-LLU-CI-NANT.

Je ne vais pas m'amuser à tout paraphraser et à tout rectifier mais c'est clairement de l'incompétence et ces personnes n'ont certainement pas jouer au même jeu que moi, si tant est qu'ils aient même dépasser 5 heures de jeu dessus en fait.

Qu'on trouve le gameplay de combat trop rigide, les graphismes trop datés (encore que j'ai trouvé ça assez correct perso...) et une finition globale qui laisse à désirer, ça, aucun problème. Mais d'une part on parle d'une petite boite qui fait un jeu AA, pas un AAA à 150 millions de dollars avec une équipe de 350 personnes. Et d'autres part c'est ignorer tout le travail qui a été fait sur ce jeu, il y a la dose de contenu, l'open world est parmi les meilleurs (et ouais les testeurs, les zones ne sont pas défini artificiellement avec du mob lvl 1 ici, du mob lvl 5 là bas, etc. Tout est mélangé et c'est voulu...), pas mal de quêtes sont sympa, il y a pléthore de personnage, du craft, des endroits secret et du matos à dénicher partout, un bestiaire relativement varié.

Je ne dis pas que le jeu mérite 20, faut pas déconner c'est PB quand même mais putain mettre 3/10 ou 7/20 à ça c'est clairement une honte. Vraiment.

A côté de ça, ça se paluche sur du jeu indé à base de gros pixels qui n'innovent en rien avec 2 idées de gameplay et qui se bouclent en 3 heures: GOTY Best of the best, 20/20. M'Okay. Je comprends pourquoi j'avais arrété de lire des "tests" maintenant.

----------


## FrousT

Ils n'ont surement pas reçu de gros chèque comme le ferait EA ou Ubisoft pour influencer la note  :;):  #BalancetonComplot

----------


## Zerger

Sur une échelle de Risen à Gothic, tu le situerais où ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

Terminé *Shadow of the Tomb Raider*.

Quasiment la même chose que le précédent mais dans la forêt tropicale cette fois. J'ai plutôt bien aimé, même si ça révolutionne rien, j'ai apprécié le fait qu'il y ai moins de combat mais ce que j'ai surtout aimé, c'est l'histoire que ça raconte. C'est étonnamment touchant à certains moments, ça parle de chose que je ne m'attendais pas à être traité ( surtout aussi finement ) dans un jeu Tomb Raider. Et puis il y a aussi des moments vraiment épique dont un qui restera gravé à vie dans ma mémoire tellement il est classe et super bien mis en scène.

On trouve quelques quêtes secondaires sympathique, les maps sont jolis à traverser et les tombeaux sont vraiment cool mais un peu trop court.

La personnalisation de la difficulté est une bonne nouveauté aussi.

Au final, le seul truc qui m'a vraiment déçu, c'est le boss de fin qui est vraiment insipide, j'aurais limite préféré un enchaînement de QTE avec une cinématique classe.

Bref, pas déçu de cette conclusion même si ça manque vraiment d'un gros coup d'éclat et que c'est quasi du copié collé de Rise.

----------


## Illynir

> Sur une échelle de Risen à Gothic, tu le situerais où ?


Ça dépends, lesquelles as-tu aimé dans ces deux Saga ?

Il se rapproche plus de Risen 1, mixé à Gothic 2 avec des éléments à la Fallout (côté futuriste qui côtoie le contemporain). Le jeu n'est pas parfait mais ils ont une sacrée bonne base pour Elex 2 qui a été annoncé en tout cas (La fin du premier le laissait fortement présager de toute façon) et je suis content que les joueurs ne s'y trompent pas avec ces tests de merde. Le jeu s'étant correctement vendu et a été salué par de nombreuses autres critique.

Il n'y a qu'a voir la note testeur face à la note lecteur sur JV.com pour s'en rendre compte. Testeur 7/20, Lecteur 15/20.

Tout va bien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hippolyte

Merci pour ton retour, je ne connaissais pas et ça me fait bien de l’œil, et je pense que je passerais outre la rigidité sans trop de mal.
Bon, j'attends les soldes et la paye avant.

----------


## Zerger

> Ça dépends, lesquelles as-tu aimé dans ces deux Saga ?
> 
> Il se rapproche plus de Risen 1, mixé à Gothic 2 avec des éléments à la Fallout (côté futuriste qui côtoie le contemporain). Le jeu n'est pas parfait mais ils ont une sacrée bonne base pour Elex 2 qui a été annoncé en tout cas (La fin du premier le laissait fortement présager de toute façon) et je suis content que les joueurs ne s'y trompent pas avec ces tests de merde. Le jeu s'étant correctement vendu et a été salué par de nombreuses autres critique.
> 
> Il n'y a qu'a voir la note testeur face à la note lecteur sur JV.com pour s'en rendre compte. Testeur 7/20, Lecteur 15/20.
> 
> Tout va bien.


Jamais touché aux Risen mais j'ai adoré les 3 Gothic, donc je serais pas contre un jeu du même accabit

----------


## Illynir

Les Risen comme ce Elex sont des Gothic de toute façon.

On pourrait même reprocher que ce soit trop similaire dans les mécaniques même.

----------


## Catel

> Il n'y a qu'a voir la note testeur face à la note lecteur sur JV.com pour s'en rendre compte. Testeur 7/20, Lecteur 15/20.
> 
> Tout va bien.


Exactement comme Gothic 2  ::trollface:: 

Sauf que c'était il y a 15 ans.

----------


## Illynir

Je ne savais pas, j'ai regardé par curiosité.

Note testeur 8/20, Note lecteur 17,4/20.

8/20 ? Pour Gothic 2 ? Sans doute le plus grand RPG occidental de son époque et sans doute même encore de nos jours en terme d'écriture et d'univers.  ::mellow:: 

Okay.  ::XD:: 

Du coup oui, effectivement, c'est exactement pareil que pour Elex. Enfin Elex est quand même inférieur à Gothic 2 faut pas déconner.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Je pense que Gothic 2 s'est fait descendre à cause de la pelleté de bugs. Ou alors le mec avait pas trouvé comment ouvrir l'inventaire.

Du coup, je vais foutre Elex en wishlist, je dis pas non à un nouveau Gothic  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

Tu pourras venir me maudire sur 8 générations quand tu te feras buter par le premier rat.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Pour moi ça montre que ce sont des jeux de niche (toute proportion gardée). Quelqu'un chargé de faire des tests pour un site grand public aura du mal à à ignorer les défauts et à le recommander, alors que les fans sont très clients et se font un plaisir de venir mettre une bonne note et un bon test pour compenser.

Et il y a peut-être aussi les patchs qui rendent caduque un test d'une version 1.0.

----------


## Zerger

De toute facon, cette série aime tellement te faire trainer dans la boue pendant plusieurs heures que ca ne pourra jamais etre autre chose qu'un jeu de niche  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*Yakuza 0*, enfin je me décide à le désinstaller, ces derniers combats climax sont vraiment trop chiants.

C'était bien parce que plein de trucs à débloquer, pour la mise en scène et pour l'histoire de Majima.
C'était pas bien pour tout le reste mais surtout parce que c'est avant tout beaucoup de grind. Beaucoup, beaucoup beaucoup trop.

----------


## Bobbin

> Je pense que Gothic 2 s'est fait descendre à cause de la pelleté de bugs. Ou alors le mec avait pas trouvé comment ouvrir l'inventaire.
> 
> Du coup, je vais foutre Elex en wishlist, je dis pas non à un nouveau Gothic


Le plus accessible des jeux Pyranha Bytes c'est lequel ? Gothic 3 ? J'aimerais bien m'en faire un mais j'aime pas trop pleurer des larmes de sang.

----------


## Zerger

Pour le coup oui, Gothic 3 (avec le Community Patch !!!) reste le plus joli et maniable, et te fera moins trainer dans la boue que les deux premiers.
Par contre, il est beaucoup plus axé exploration là où les deux premiers mettaient vraiment en valeur les intéractions avec les PNJ. Il reste assez différent des deux premiers Gothic

----------


## Blackogg

> Le plus accessible des jeux Pyranha Bytes c'est lequel ? Gothic 3 ? J'aimerais bien m'en faire un mais j'aime pas trop pleurer des larmes de sang.


J'ai fait Risen 1 et 2 sans souffrir. Bon sur le 1 j'ai peut être spammé la quicksave par moments, je ne sais plus. Mais sur le 2, pas de souci.
Ce qui est marrant par contre c'est tout le retcon qui est fait entre Risen 1 et 2, limite j'avais pas l'impression de jouer à des jeux de la même licence  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Tales of the Borderlands*. Du tout bon Telltale du début à la fin, avec un dernier épisode magistral. J'ai adoré, malgré un petit cliffhanger à la fin... peut-être expliqué à la sortie de Borderlands 3. Merci à archer hawke qui me l'a offert.

----------


## bichoco

Terminé *Littles nightmares*

J'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est dans la droite lignée de jeux comme Limbo ou Inside, la direction artistique est très réussi, l'atmosphère glauque qui se dégage du titre est palpable.
Côté gameplay c'est de plateforme assez classique mais bien foutu et assez varié avec des énigmes, de l'infiltration et des moments plus tendu où l'on doit réagir rapidement.
J'ai du y passer 4h environ et je serais pas contre prolonger l'expérience... j'ai vu qu'il y a des dlcs de dispo mais est ce que quelqu'un sait s'ils valent le coup?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Terminé *Littles nightmares* (...) j'ai vu qu'il y a des dlcs de dispo mais est ce que quelqu'un sait s'ils valent le coup?


Je les ai faits et ça prolonge un peu l'expérience, et on y joue 2 autres persos (un jeune garçon qui est équipé d'une lampe de poche et un de ces petits gamins au chapeau pointu). Tu en auras pour 3h en plus, et les DLC ont le mérite de s'enchaîner de manière fluide, sans même avoir besoin de retourner au menu.

Par contre concernant ta critique, bien que je m'y retrouve, le fait de pouvoir se déplacer en profondeur m'a occasionné bien des chutes dans le vide qui m'ont bien fait rager  :Boom:  ! Je trouve que les devs auraient dû supprimer la profondeur de déplacement sur certains endroit (les escaliers, marcher sur un tuyau surplomber l'océan, par exemple).

----------


## akaraziel

Fini *Deus Ex Invisible War* en un peu moins de 8h.

Et c'était cool.  ::): 

Ca reste pas mal dans le sillage de Deus Ex premier du nom, avec beauuuuuuuucoup moins d'inspiration dans le level design, et plus bourrin aussi, surtout sur la fin (un conseil en passant, compo cheatée : 

Spoiler Alert! 


sabre + mêlée à fond + attaques mêlées font des EMP

).
Par contre j'ai déjà lu qu'on lui reprocher de nombreux passages dans des conduits d'aération, ça ne m'a pas choqué par rapports aux habitudes de la saga.

Bref, un bon jeu, un peu vieillot mais pas trop, et un scénar' intéressant qui prolonge le premier jeu.

Astuce : si ça plante au lancement du jeu, faut désactiver l'assistant Logitech si vous l'avez.

----------


## KaiN34

> Fini *Deus Ex Invisible War* en un peu moins de 8h.
> 
> Et c'était cool. 
> 
> Ca reste pas mal dans le sillage de Deus Ex premier du nom, avec beauuuuuuuucoup moins d'inspiration dans le level design, et plus bourrin aussi, surtout sur la fin (un conseil en passant, compo cheatée : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Le problème c'est que le jeu est moyen voire mauvais dans TOUS les aspects par rapport au 1er (allez ptet pas pour les graphismes mais sinon...), le pire étant la linéarité extrême du truc. La seule chose que j'ai trouvé bien c'est le fait d'introduire les implants du marché noir qui forçaient à faire des choix.

----------


## akaraziel

Ah oui, c'est vrai que je l'ai pas précisé, mais le premier le viole effectivement sur presque tous les points, y'a pas photo.  :;):

----------


## bichoco

> Je les ai faits et ça prolonge un peu l'expérience, et on y joue 2 autres persos (un jeune garçon qui est équipé d'une lampe de poche et un de ces petits gamins au chapeau pointu). Tu en auras pour 3h en plus, et les DLC ont le mérite de s'enchaîner de manière fluide, sans même avoir besoin de retourner au menu.
> 
> Par contre concernant ta critique, bien que je m'y retrouve, le fait de pouvoir se déplacer en profondeur m'a occasionné bien des chutes dans le vide qui m'ont bien fait rager  ! Je trouve que les devs auraient dû supprimer la profondeur de déplacement sur certains endroit (les escaliers, marcher sur un tuyau surplomber l'océan, par exemple).


Merci pour le retour, je pense que je vais me laisser tenter.
Pour les caméras j'ai eu également quelques chutes inattendues mais au final pas si nombreuses et vu que les checkcpoints sont très rapprochés j'ai pas trouvé ça trop gênant.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ah oui, c'est vrai que je l'ai pas précisé, mais le premier le viole effectivement sur presque tous les points, y'a pas photo.


On dirait pas plutôt l'inverse !?




> Fini *Deus Ex Invisible War* en un peu moins de 8h.


C'est le temps que j'ai du mettre pour commencer le jeu (je précise j'ai ensuite abandonné   :tired: )

----------


## akaraziel

> On dirait pas plutôt l'inverse !?


Pas compris  ::blink:: 





> C'est le temps que j'ai du mettre pour commencer le jeu (je précise j'ai ensuite abandonné )


C'est peut-être parce que je suis habitué à la licence (c'est pour ça que je disais qu'on reste dans le sillage de la licence, j'étais vraiment pas perdu), mais les niveaux sont très linéaires, généralement un passage principal et un autre caché, c'est tout. Et sur la fin y'en a même plus, tu esquive à l'arrache les patrouilles pour passer par l'unique chemin.

----------


## Blackogg

> Pas compris


L'un d'entre vous décrit le viol comme une forme de domination. 
L'autre comme une dégradation.

----------


## akaraziel

Oulà, c'est chercher loin.

Deus Ex >>>>>>>> DEIW. C'est aussi simple que ça.  :;):

----------


## Jughurta

> Fini *Deus Ex Invisible War* en un peu moins de 8h.


Moins de 8 heures pour finir un Deus Ex ? il m'en a fallu 25. tu le connaissais déjà, non ?


*Sang-Froid : Tales Of Werewolfs*

C'est un Tower-Defense à la *Orc Must Die*, une 1ère phase classique où on pose ses pièges sur la carte et une 2ème phase où on intervient sur le terrain directement avec son perso en vue à la 3ème personne.

Le jeu possède une dimension RPG (prise de niveau, gain d'xp, d'argent, arbre de compétences, magasins, équipements divers, etc ...).

Pour terminer Sang-Froid dispose d'un scénario avec une narration intéressante (pour un jeu de ce style), le jeu ayant été faits par des Québécois, on retrouve des acteurs du cru, du folklore local et une trame se déroulant dans la campagne locale au milieu du 19ème siècle où vous devrez combattre loups, loups-garou ou autre windingo.

Ce jeu fut une très bonne surprise à l'exception du système de sauvegarde qui efface notre progression lorsqu'on veut refaire un chapitre même lorsqu'on a finit le jeu.

Le studio Artifice qui a développé le jeu devait faire une suite mais malheureusement vu qu'il n'a pas donné signe de vie depuis des années cela n'arrivera très probablement jamais.

PS : le jeu est gratuit partout.

----------


## Supergounou

*Alice's Patchworks 2* (2016)



Jeu de puzzle pur dans l'univers de Wonderland.

Gameplay très classique, pour réussir complètement un niveau il faut le boucler sans faire d'erreur et dans le temps impartis. 120 niveaux pour une bonne dizaine d'heures.

Deux gros défauts: déjà, les tableaux s'éloignent trop souvent de l'univers d'Alice, qui pourtant est relativement riche, il y avait de quoi faire. Mais surtout, le choix des pièces disponibles est aléatoire, du coup on se retrouve trop souvent dans une impasse, où il faut essayer des combinaisons au hasard et donc invalider l'un des objectifs de complétion cités plus haut.

----------


## Hyeud

Gunpoint

Excellent petit jeu indé, fait par un gars tout seul, les missions peuvent se faire de plusieurs façons, et on peut le refaire au moins une fois pour voir les 2 cotés de l'histoire, infiltration/puzzle en 2D, le jeu n'est jamais frustrant. 7/10.

----------


## akaraziel

> Moins de 8 heures pour finir un Deus Ex ? il m'en a fallu 25. tu le connaissais déjà, non ?


Pas du tout. Sans soluce, cela va de soi. 
Comme dit plus haut, le jeu est vraiment très lineaire (pour un Deus Ex). J'ai pas non plus cherché à faire 100% des quêtes secondaires, mais j'avais déjà largement assez de crédits/biomods/mods d'arme en fouinant un peu.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Moins de 8 heures pour finir un Deus Ex ? il m'en a fallu 25. tu le connaissais déjà, non ?


ça semble coller : https://howlongtobeat.com/game.php?id=2491

----------


## Canard WC

> Pour Gothic 2 ? Sans doute le plus grand RPG occidental de son époque et sans doute même encore de nos jours en terme d'écriture et d'univers.


 :haha:  :haha:  :haha:

----------


## Supergounou

*Little Nightmares* (2017)



Inside-like, mais en 3D.

J'ai pas vraiment envie de le descendre ce jeu, parce que ce qu'il fait bien, il le fait bien. Ambiance au top avec musiques et bande son qui viennent renforcer tout ça, graphismes parfois très impressionnants, et...

Ben c'est tout en fait, parce que niveau gameplay/level design c'est vraiment pas intéressant. La ressemblance avec Inside est bien là, Little Nightmare c'est un jeu ultra-linéaire, qui se veut plateforme/énigmes mais qui ne propose ni plateforme, ni énigmes. Alors on avance tout droit, à la poursuite du prochain tableau, juste parce que l'univers et la narration nous accroche. Les seules phases qui pourraient être intéressantes niveau ludisme se constituant en parties de cache-cache où il faut réussir à baiser l'IA pour avancer d'un point A vers un point B, choper une clé, et revenir du point B au point A... 

Ah, et les checkpoints de chie, ultra mal placés, ne les oublions pas. Pas mal pour un jeu où parfois, on est obligé de mourir.

Heureusement il y a quand même quelques moments très forts qui m'ont mis le sourire au lèvres, et quelques bonnes idées. Mais j'avoue que lorsque j'ai vu les crédits après 3h15 de jeu, je me suis sentis soulagé.

Little Nightmare, c'est un peu le jeu dont on se souviendra toute sa vie, pour les bonnes et pour les mauvaises raisons.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre concernant ta critique, bien que je m'y retrouve, le fait de pouvoir se déplacer en profondeur m'a occasionné bien des chutes dans le vide qui m'ont bien fait rager  ! Je trouve que les devs auraient dû supprimer la profondeur de déplacement sur certains endroit (les escaliers, marcher sur un tuyau surplomber l'océan, par exemple).


Et j'oubliais ça aussi, les plans "incline ton stick vers la droite et cours, mais pas complètement vers la droite un peu vers le haut aussi genre à 8° STP sinon tu vas mourir", c'est très frustrant.

----------


## sebarnolds

C'est marrant, je me souviens pas avoir eu de soucis sur Little Nightmares. Par contre, pour l'histoire, c'était plus qu'obscur, un peu dommage.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est marrant, je me souviens pas avoir eu de soucis sur Little Nightmares. Par contre, pour l'histoire, c'était plus qu'obscur, un peu dommage.


En fait mourir dans un trou c'est pas tant chiant que ça dans Little Nighmares, mais souvent ce genre de phase "de funambule" vient après un moment de cache cache (qui peuvent être énervant parfois, à cause de l'IA... capricieuse). Sur le coup on se dit que c'est pas grave, mais quand on se rend compte que le checkpoint était avant ladite phase de cachecache...

Pour l'histoire, ça ne me dérange pas les scénar' un peu cryptiques, là je l'ai trouvé assez simple au contraire: 

Spoiler Alert! 


on se réveille en tant que matière première pour un menu dans un restaurant louche, tenu par une femme avec un pouvoir tout autant chelou. On bute la femme chelou, on lui pique son pouvoir chelou, et on bute tous les clients grace à ce même pouvoir chelou.

 Fin de l'histoire. Mais j'ai pas fait les DLC, peut-être que c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça en fait.

----------


## Orkestra

C'est ce que j'avais compris aussi de l'histoire perso, et je suis globalement d'accord avec ton avis... Une déception qui est quand même assez bien foutue au niveau de l'ambiance mais qui reste loin de ce que j'en attendais... :/

----------


## Herr Peter

> En fait mourir dans un trou c'est pas tant chiant que ça dans Little Nighmares, mais souvent ce genre de phase "de funambule" vient après un moment de cache cache (qui peuvent être énervant parfois, à cause de l'IA... capricieuse). Sur le coup on se dit que c'est pas grave, mais quand on se rend compte que le checkpoint était avant ladite phase de cachecache...
> 
> Pour l'histoire, ça ne me dérange pas les scénar' un peu cryptiques, là je l'ai trouvé assez simple au contraire: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on se réveille en tant que matière première pour un menu dans un restaurant louche, tenu par une femme avec un pouvoir tout autant chelou. On bute la femme chelou, on lui pique son pouvoir chelou, et on bute tous les clients grace à ce même pouvoir chelou.
> 
>  Fin de l'histoire. Mais j'ai pas fait les DLC, peut-être que c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça en fait.


Concernant l'histoire cryptique du jeu, voilà plutôt comment je l’interprète: 

Spoiler Alert! 


La gamine que l'on joue est en fait une sorte de vampire (regarde bien comme un gamin lui donne du pain pour la nourrir, en début d'aventure, et ça n'a aucun effet sur elle, alors que quand elle s'en prend à des rats ou des humains, elle leur mord la carotide...). Au début,  elle se retrouve dans la cale du bateau parce que sa mère (la dame chelou) l'a rejetée, probablement effrayée par ce qu'est devenu sa propre enfant (par sa faute ?).

Cela justifierait aussi la peur qu'à la dame des miroirs: elle a du s’apercevoir que sa fille ne s'y reflétait pas et les a donc brisé, par honte probablement. Et à la fin du jeu, utiliser un miroir pour la tuer c'est tout simplement l'obliger à faire face à la vérité des faits.

Ou alors c'est juste une malédiction qui frappe cette dame au business peu éthique: elle se fait un paquet de fric en poussant des gens à s'empiffrer toujours plus, comme si c'était une sorte d'addiction.

----------


## Clydopathe

* Valkyria Chronicles* 
J'ai enfin fini mon run commencé il y a presque deux ans. Le jeu est vraiment sympa malgré quelques longueur dans le scénario. Il s'agit d'un jeux de stratégie en tour par tour matinée avec une couche de tps et de jeux de rôles. Le mélange me paraissant improbable mais au final c'était plutôt bien réussi!

J'ai deux reproches à faire ce jeu : il y a des pics de difficultés absolument immonde, sur les 18 missions du jeu, il y en a 3 ou 4 qui sont abusées et qui demandent d'abuser du jeu pour espérer les passer en plaçant notre troupe avant le spawn ennemi pour y arriver 

Spoiler Alert! 


 il y a une mission ou on se fait prendre en embuscade par deux tanks hypers lourds et par des soldats qui repopent à tous les tours :/ 



Le second reproche, c'est le grind obligatoire si on veux arriver au bout du jeu. Sur les 25h de jeux,j'ai du en passer presque 8h à faire des escarmouches pour level up.


Par contre, graphiquement, il est super chouette et il tourne plutôt bien. Je ne sais plus pourquoi je l'avais arrêté y a deux ans, mais là je suis content de l'avoir fini.

----------


## Baynie

> * Valkyria Chronicles* 
> J'ai enfin fini mon run commencé il y a presque deux ans. Le jeu est vraiment sympa malgré quelques longueur dans le scénario. Il s'agit d'un jeux de stratégie en tour par tour matinée avec une couche de tps et de jeux de rôles. Le mélange me paraissant improbable mais au final c'était plutôt bien réussi!
> 
> J'ai deux reproches à faire ce jeu : il y a des pics de difficultés absolument immonde, sur les 18 missions du jeu, il y en a 3 ou 4 qui sont abusées et qui demandent d'abuser du jeu pour espérer les passer en plaçant notre troupe avant le spawn ennemi pour y arriver 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  il y a une mission ou on se fait prendre en embuscade par deux tanks hypers lourds et par des soldats qui repopent à tous les tours :/ 
> ...


Du grind dans un tactical RPG  :Gerbe: 

Vandal Hearts FTW  :B):

----------


## Getz

> Vandal Hearts FTW


 ::wub:: 

(Bon par contre on va oublier cet étron de Flames of Judgment...)

----------


## Bibik

> * Valkyria Chronicles* 
> J'ai enfin fini mon run commencé il y a presque deux ans. Le jeu est vraiment sympa malgré quelques longueur dans le scénario. Il s'agit d'un jeux de stratégie en tour par tour matinée avec une couche de tps et de jeux de rôles. Le mélange me paraissant improbable mais au final c'était plutôt bien réussi!
> 
> J'ai deux reproches à faire ce jeu : il y a des pics de difficultés absolument immonde, sur les 18 missions du jeu, il y en a 3 ou 4 qui sont abusées et qui demandent d'abuser du jeu pour espérer les passer en plaçant notre troupe avant le spawn ennemi pour y arriver 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  il y a une mission ou on se fait prendre en embuscade par deux tanks hypers lourds et par des soldats qui repopent à tous les tours :/ 
> ...


Le jeu devient quand même beaucoup plus simple quand tu unlock le fusil de scout du DLC qui est un monstre de puissance (en plus l'escarmouche qui le donne est court et simple), après il me semble qu'un autre DLC débloque un fusil anti-tank bien plus efficace et précis que les espèces de lance-roquettes tous moisis. Après on en arrive à l'excès inverse qui consiste à stacker des scouts complètements OP mais à la guerre comme à la guerre.
J'avais ressenti aussi un sentiment de satisfaction après l'avoir terminé ! Certaines missions sont assez infâmes en terme de pointes de difficultés insoupçonnées.
Ca reste un bon jeu au demeurant pour les raisons que tu as décris mais je suis pas sûr de revouloir tenter le diable avec le 4  ::ninja::

----------


## ShotMaster

J'ai un souvenir  :Vibre:  de la première mission où Machine avec sa méga lance apparaît. C'était l'enfer tellement tu prenais la sauce de partout.

----------


## sebarnolds

> En fait mourir dans un trou c'est pas tant chiant que ça dans Little Nighmares, mais souvent ce genre de phase "de funambule" vient après un moment de cache cache (qui peuvent être énervant parfois, à cause de l'IA... capricieuse). Sur le coup on se dit que c'est pas grave, mais quand on se rend compte que le checkpoint était avant ladite phase de cachecache...
> 
> Pour l'histoire, ça ne me dérange pas les scénar' un peu cryptiques, là je l'ai trouvé assez simple au contraire: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on se réveille en tant que matière première pour un menu dans un restaurant louche, tenu par une femme avec un pouvoir tout autant chelou. On bute la femme chelou, on lui pique son pouvoir chelou, et on bute tous les clients grace à ce même pouvoir chelou.
> 
>  Fin de l'histoire. Mais j'ai pas fait les DLC, peut-être que c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça en fait.


J'avais fait le jeu à sa sortie, donc c'est assez lointain. L'atmosphère du jeu et l'environnement étaient assez bien foutus. Pas joué aux DLCs non plus.

----------


## Bibik

> J'ai un souvenir  de la première mission où Machine avec sa méga lance apparaît. C'était l'enfer tellement tu prenais la sauce de partout.


Ouais, typiquement celle là est connue pour être le premier (et le moins soft) des pics de difficultés, t'as à gérer le supertank de l'Empereur qui oneshot ton petit tank mignon s'il a le malheur d'être sur les côtés, en un temps limité, dans une map presque couloir et quand t'as le bonheur d'avoir réussi cette partie t'as Selvaria qui pop avec sa lance magique dans le dos de tes soldats  :Boom:

----------


## Clydopathe

> J'ai un souvenir  de la première mission où Machine avec sa méga lance apparaît. C'était l'enfer tellement tu prenais la sauce de partout.


Celle là est tendue oui, mais pour moi la plus infâme c'est l'avant dernière. On est à côté du "vaisseau" ennemi, on est sous le feu de 2 canons anti-tanks, trois gatling et des troupes ennemis qui repopent régulièrement, je l'ai recommencé au moins 20 fois, j'en pouvais plus.

Comment, on fait les missions du dlc? C'est le genre de trucs que j'aurais bien voulu avoir pour le boss de fin (qui lui aussi est craqué). 

J'hésite à me prendre le 4 quand même, je vais attendre une promo je pense histoire de laisser passer un peu de temps.

----------


## Kalh

> Ca reste un bon jeu au demeurant pour les raisons que tu as décris mais je suis pas sûr de revouloir tenter le diable avec le 4


Si ça peut vous aider à vous faire un avis sur le 4

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post11983989

----------


## Supergounou

> Concernant l'histoire cryptique du jeu, voilà plutôt comment je l’interprète: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> La gamine que l'on joue est en fait une sorte de vampire (regarde bien comme un gamin lui donne du pain pour la nourrir, en début d'aventure, et ça n'a aucun effet sur elle, alors que quand elle s'en prend à des rats ou des humains, elle leur mord la carotide...). Au début,  elle se retrouve dans la cale du bateau parce que sa mère (la dame chelou) l'a rejetée, probablement effrayée par ce qu'est devenu sa propre enfant (par sa faute ?).
> 
> Cela justifierait aussi la peur qu'à la dame des miroirs: elle a du s’apercevoir que sa fille ne s'y reflétait pas et les a donc brisé, par honte probablement. Et à la fin du jeu, utiliser un miroir pour la tuer c'est tout simplement l'obliger à faire face à la vérité des faits.


Ah oui ça se tient aussi.




> J'avais fait le jeu à sa sortie, donc c'est assez lointain. L'atmosphère du jeu et l'environnement étaient assez bien foutus.


Je suis bien d'accord avec ça  :;): 
Faut y jouer pour la promenade en fait, pour éviter d'être déçu: je m'attendais à un Limbo, et en fait c'est un simple Inside. Si on ne recherche pas le gameplay, ça reste une expérience fort intéressante.

----------


## Blackogg

*Return of the Obra Dinn*, en 10h. Netsabes semble en avoir mis 7 d'après son papier, mais il est intelligent Netsabes.

C'était très bien. J'ai bien identifié tout le monde et déterminé ce qui leur était arrivé, et je me suis bien vrillé l'esprit pour trouver les 15 derniers (dont un pour lequel le jeu me signalait "non mais lui il est super facile à trouver normalement". De quoi je me mêle, connard de jeu  :tired: ).


Spoiler Alert! 


En gros, j'ai mis 3h pour découvrir toutes les scènes de l'histoire (en enquêtant quand même pendant ce temps), puis les 7 suivantes pour finir d'identifier tout le monde.


Maintenant j'essaie de remettre toute l'histoire dans l'ordre dans ma tête mais j'ai encore quelques trous  ::wacko::

----------


## Anark

*Return of the Obra Dinn*
_a.k.a. le meilleur jeu d'agent de compagnie d'assurance ever._ 

Un bateau surgi en mer 5 ans après sa disparition, pas d'âme qui vive. Il faut évaluer la tragédie, déterminer ce qui est arrivé aux 60 personnes présentes sur le navire dans le but d'établir le montant de remboursement payé par notre compagnie d'assurance aux ayant-droits.

Perfection formelle (rendu 3D 1-bit incroyable, habillage sonore de haute volée, transitions et interfaces absolument parfaites) et gameplay bien prenant (un puzzle à démêler, de multiples scènes de crime regorgeant de détails au temps figé et à explorer en vue first person) pour un mega Cluedo avec 60 victimes et autant d'assassins potentiels. Du tout bon, mon plus sérieux prétendant au GotY avec Subnautica.

----------


## schouffy

*Valley*, j'ai la flemme d'écrire, c'était bien et court.
Une sorte de FPS platformer dans la lignée de A Story About My Uncle mais y'a d'autres gimmicks qu'un grappin.
Le flow est bon, ça se laisse jouer avec plaisir. Je recommande.

----------


## Ruvon

*The Last Time*, un point&click en pixel-art, mais pas le beau tout fin, plutôt le gras sous Paint.

Quasi pas de musique ou de sons, pas de voix, graphismes minimalistes, mais un scénario qui passe très bien. Quelques puzzles mais rien de violent, plusieurs approches possibles, un gameplay simplifié mais une histoire très sympa dans une ambiance qui sent un peu la tristitude. C'est un polar-thriller qui se boucle en moins d'une heure et demi avec des passages pas joyeux, même si on emmène quand même un septuagénaire danser en boite de nuit.

C'était très sympa en tous cas.

----------


## Maomam

*Monster Hunter World*, "fini".
75h de jeu pour terminer le scénario principal tout seul comme un grand.

Alors je me doute que ce n'était pas le _vrai_ boss et qu'il y a sûrement une douzaine de monstres alpha/beta/platinum qui ne rêvent que de me faire la peau, mais c'est bon pour moi.
Prochain jeu, Red Dead Redemption 2 je pense.

----------


## CptProut

De mon coté j'ai plié *The Hex*

Par une nuit d'orage 6 personnage de jeux vidéo ce retrouve dans un étrange bar, le tenancier reçois un appel qui annonce qu'un meurtre sera commis ce soir. On se retrouve donc a jouer les différent protagoniste pour enquêter et plus original voir ce qui les a conduit ici. Chacun a donc le droit a son flash-back avec le gameplay associé ( RPG jeux de combat plateforme etc ...) ou découvre leur lien le jeu aborde aussi les difficulté de créé un jeu et les communauté qui vont avec.

Pour moins de 10€ j'ai passé un tres bon moment.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini *Dragon Quest 11*, avec le mode de difficulté "Monstres qui frappent plus fort" vu que le jeu dans sa première version était donné comme vraiment trop facile.

J'ai donc mis 165 heures pour absolument tout faire, et la dedans il doit y avoir 10h d'afk casino on va dire !

C'était vraiment très bien. Je cherchais pour le coup vraiment à retrouver des sensations de progression, de grind, de leveling, et globalement de difficultés et je n'ai pas été déçu, même si c'est quand même très loin d'une certaine époque.

Bref, un JRPG à l'ancienne qu'il est bien.

Et du coup comme je n'en avais pas marre, je viens de partir sur Resonance of Fate qui viens de sortir sur Steam.

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, le jeu reste simple meme en mode de difficulté "Monstres qui frappent plus fort"?
Car les dragon quest étaient toujours réputés pour leur difficulté qui imposait régulièrement du grind

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Valley*, j'ai la flemme d'écrire, c'était bien et court.
> Une sorte de FPS platformer dans la lignée de A Story About My Uncle mais y'a d'autres gimmicks qu'un grappin.
> Le flow est bon, ça se laisse jouer avec plaisir. Je recommande.


Je plussoie ! Ambiance steampunk léger post 1945, map bucolique, et côté FPS y a vraiment que sur la fin quelques opposants très faciles à dégommer, on est dans une balade de 5h environ avec le plaisir de l'exploration et un final soigné.

----------


## Cabfire

> Du coup, le jeu reste simple meme en mode de difficulté "Monstres qui frappent plus fort"?
> Car les dragon quest étaient toujours réputés pour leur difficulté qui imposait régulièrement du grind


Ecoute globalement, j'ai fail sur 2 Boss. Le moment ou je me suis dis, ok, je grind. Après ça, je n'ai plus eu de problème. 

Mais je pense que je ne suis pas très représentatif dans le sens ou j'ai aimé tout maxer pour pouvoir rouler sur tout. Quelqu'un qui va jouer sans trop leveler il ne passera pas, et je pense donc que ça reste difficile, mais comme à l'ancienne, lié au temps de grind.

----------


## PaulPoy

> De mon coté j'ai plié *The Hex*
> 
> Par une nuit d'orage 6 personnage de jeux vidéo ce retrouve dans un étrange bar, le tenancier reçois un appel qui annonce qu'un meurtre sera commis ce soir. On se retrouve donc a jouer les différent protagoniste pour enquêter et plus original voir ce qui les a conduit ici. Chacun a donc le droit a son flash-back avec le gameplay associé ( RPG jeux de combat plateforme etc ...) ou découvre leur lien le jeu aborde aussi les difficulté de créé un jeu et les communauté qui vont avec.
> 
> Pour moins de 10€ j'ai passé un tres bon moment.


J'avais joué et apprécié le précédent jeu du dév, Pony Island. Celui ci est un peu plus terre à terre ?

Sinon terminé le *DLC Hearts of Stone de The Witcher III*. Passer les 2 ou 3 missions secondaires oubliables, l'extension se concentre essentiellement sur une quête principale. J'ai eu un peu de mal à entrer dedans, mais au final l'intrigue, qui est plutôt bien construite, se délie, les personnages introduits prennent de l'ampleur et c'est plaisant à faire/suivre. Assez varié, on navigue entre humour, amour, drama et mélancolie. La moitié du contenu propose une légère liberté d'approche, mais sans conséquence.

----------


## CptProut

> J'avais joué et apprécié le précédent jeu du dév, Pony Island. Celui ci est un peu plus terre à terre ?


Le jeux est effectivement moins ésotérique et du coup plus facile a aborder.

----------


## Wolverine

*Dark Souls 3 et ses DLC :* 
C'était long. C'était beau. C'était éprouvant. C'était frustrant. 
Mais au final c'était gratifiant et ça fait un bien fou de surmonter les murs qu'on rencontre tout le long de l'aventure.
Il faut maintenant que je m'attaque à The Surge et Nioh avant que Sekiro ne sorte.

*
Mafia 3 :*
C'était long. C'était beau. C'était frustrant.
J'adore l'ambiance de la Louisiane, j'apprécie l'univers mafieux et j'ai aimé les 2 précédents Mafia (surtout le premier), le fait de prendre un héro noir dans une région et une époque foncièrement raciste était plutôt intéressant.
Mais au final, j'ai eu l'impression qu'on avait perdu l'aspect mafia pour arriver seulement à une vengeance contre un groupe d'ordure raciste.
Les missions ne m'ont pas extrêmement emballé, c'est un peu toujours pareil et la scénarisation des missions "mafia" était mouais. La scénarisation des missions "anti-raciste" était un chouilla plus travaillé mais pas transcendante non plus.
Je ne sais pas si j'arriverai à le formuler sans que ça soit mal interprété : 
J'ai l'impression d'avoir eu entre les mains un héro noir paranoïaque, dans le sens où tout ce qui lui arrive est causé par le fait qu'il soit noir. Le jeu insiste tellement sur le racisme ambiant et force chaque intervention de Lincoln, verbale ou par des actions, à être une réponse à un acte, qu'il ne voit que comme causé par le racisme. 
C'est à tel point qu'on en oublie le côté mafieux de l'histoire.
C'est jamais parce qu'il fréquente des ordures de mafieux qu'ils a des problèmes, mais parce qu'ils sont des ordures de racistes. Alors que c'est souvent parce qu'ils sont les deux, mais on a l'impression que Lincoln ne voit que le côté raciste. 
Sur la longueur, ça m'a un peu saoulé.



Spoiler Alert! 


Le plus caractéristique, c'est à la fin, quand on finit Giorgi Marcano : 
Lincoln est persuadé qu'il l'a trahi par racisme car il le prenait pour son esclave et Giorgi lui répond qu'il l'a uniquement fait parce que son père (véritable ordure et raciste) lui a demandé, et qu'il ferait absolument tout pour sa famille, comme si d'un seul coup les scénaristes se rappelaient enfin qu'on avait à la base un jeu sur la mafia et la "famille".

----------


## Kalh

Spoiler Alert! 


Le plus caractéristique, c'est à la fin, quand on finit Giorgi Marcano : 
Lincoln est persuadé qu'il l'a trahi par racisme car il le prenait pour son esclave et Giorgi lui répond qu'il l'a uniquement fait parce que son père (véritable ordure et raciste) lui a demandé, et qu'il ferait absolument tout pour sa famille, comme si d'un seul coup les scénaristes se rappelaient enfin qu'on avait à la base un jeu sur la mafia et la "famille".



une petite balise SPOILER serait pas mal  ::): 

j'ai pas envie de jouer au jeu, mais je pense que d'autre oui  ::):

----------


## Wolverine

Oui, enfin ça n'a rien de vraiment surprenant, ce n'est pas un twist scénaristique ou autre, mais c'est ajouté quand même.

----------


## Illynir

Fini *Resonance of Fate HD/4K*. 

Des idées intéressantes de gameplay mais avec une mise en application franchement lourdingue et relativement bâclé. L'univers est aussi sympathique mais de toute évidence ils ont oublié d’appeler des scénaristes et des metteurs en scène, ça laisse un goût d'inachevé et de flou scénaristique franchement désagréable à la fin. On a une espèce "de Slice of life" des 3 protagonistes et on se demande bien tout le long du jeu si un jour le scénario va démarrer vraiment. Malheureusement, de toute évidence, il y a le producteur qui a appelé un moment donné pour leur dire de se magner le cul car le jeu s’achève d'un coup.

Je ne parlerai pas des quêtes secondaires totalement inintéressantes et pourtant indispensable pour ne pas être trop larguées pour les combats et avoir du matos. Ni le système hexagonale de la map qui pourrait être une bonne idée en soi si ça ne prenait pas trois plombes pour foutre ces fameux hexagones partout pour relier des terminaux qui donne des bonus (indispensable si on veut survivre par moment) sur les cases reliées de la même couleur que l’hexagone. Hexagone qu'on doit farmer du coup pour en avoir assez, bien entendu, c'est plus rigolo.

Bref comme dit au début, un jeu avec un bon potentiel gâché par une mise en application très perfectible.

Ah oui et ça aussi:

----------


## Zerger

Tu l'as fini super vite non?

Bon ca me refroidit un peu ton retour, il me tentait bien

----------


## Illynir

La durée de vie est énorme (+ de 100h) si on aime farmer et faire des aller/retours, ce qui n'est pas mon cas. J'ai abrégé les souffrances rapidement, environs une quarantaine d'heure.

Si le grind et le farm ne te dérange pas peut être que tu aimeras plus que moi, certains adorent ce jeu, il ne m'a juste pas parlé visiblement. C'est dommage car les premières heures de jeux sont captivantes et le potentiel est bien là...

----------


## pikkpi

J'avais vraiment bien aimé, mais c'était en 2010 et c'était la misère du JRPG aussi. Et j'avais lu peu avant le bouquin d'Asimov dont c'est lointainement inspiré.

----------


## Cabfire

Pour le moment j'accroche bien, j'en suis a 10h de jeu (et pas eu besoin de farm). Mais bon, le grind après 200h de Monster Hunter, on peut dire que c'est mon truc.

----------


## Croaker

Au moins, il n'y a pas de "bonus" scénaristique ou autres à débloquer en repeignant tous les hexagones de la map.
C'aurait pu arriver.

Le principe d'avoir une narration un poil complexe par le prisme des 3 ados (dont un très attardé) qui n'en ont rien à foutre n'est pas si mauvais, le problème c'est qu'effectivement on se demande si quelqu'un dans le studio en avait quelque chose à faire, du scénario/background.


Spoiler Alert! 


Des points de Bonus pour la fille démoniaque qui est dans le jeu "parce qu'elle a vue de la lumière", je ne vois pas d'autre explication.

.

----------


## Illynir

Ce n'est pas "un poil complexe", c'est inexistant. On a des personnages qui sont là sans jamais avoir été présenté, on ne sait pas qui ils sont ni ce qu'ils veulent ni pourquoi ils ne sont plus là après. La narration est complétement explosé sans vraiment d'effort de mise en scène ou , justement, de narration... Sans déconner y'a même une putain de cinématique capital qui présente les 3 "antagonistes" principaux sur le menu démarrer après la première vidéo d'introduction en restant sur le menu start sans rien faire. Faut le savoir quand même.  ::wacko:: 

Après on se creusant la soupière et à l'image d'un Darks souls en utilisant tous les mini dialogues de tous les PNJs on peut arriver à créer un semblant d'histoire cohérente mais globalement toute la partie narration est foireuse. Le wikipedia anglais sur Resonance of fate résume l'histoire très bien en se basant sur de multiple source autres que le jeu lui même, c'est quand même dingue de devoir aller sur un wiki pour comprendre ce qu'un personnage fout dans le jeu...

Pour ceux intéressé la traduction qu'un mec à fait, spoiler à donf bien entendu:



Spoiler Alert! 


Dans un avenir lointain, la Terre a subi des changements environnementaux drastiques. Pour une raison inconnue, des fuites de gaz empoisonné se sont échappées du sol, provoquant l’extinction de la majorité de la race humaine. Les survivants ont alors construit une énorme structure nommée Basel, tour gigantesque enfouie et mue par un système, Zenith, permettant de purifier l’air entourant l’édifice. Depuis, la civilisation a repris ses droits, bâtissant une ville autour de Basel elle-même. Afin de contrecarrer les maladies dues à la dégradation de l’atmosphère, la vie des habitants fut liée à des quartz ainsi qu’à Zenith, les protégeant du cancer et des mutations mais les obligeant à rester à l’intérieur de la ville, les condamnant à une existence formatée.

La population se remit à augmenter, forçant les habitants à bâtir de nouveaux étages à la tour qui finit par s’élever bien au-dessus de la surface. Les siècles passant, des hameaux, des villes voire des parcs d’attraction virent le jour afin que chacun puisse s’amuser comme au bon vieux temps. Mais Basel existait depuis si longtemps que les hommes finirent par oublier qu’il existait toujours un monde à l’extérieur de la tour. De nombreux secteurs de cette dernière étaient délabrés, laissés à l’abandon et infestés de monstres, sans que nul ne sache d’où ils venaient. Les responsables de cette négligence et de cet oubli sont probablement les Cardinaux, leaders politiques et religieux, organisant un culte voué à Basel et ses rouages mécaniques. Ils habitent de somptueuses villas, construites dans les niveaux supérieurs et sûrs de la tour, appelés le Chandelier.

Bien des années plus tard, le Prélat Frieda rêve d’un monde libéré de la contrainte des quartz. Elle souhaitait que chacun puisse contrôler sa propre destinée. De nombreux Cardinaux furent attirés par son charisme et ses idées, dont le Cardinal Rowen qui devint son ami le plus proche. La population la soutenait mais malheureusement, elle fut assassinée par des extrémistes.

Accablé par cette perte, le Cardinal Rowen plongea dans le désespoir. Découvrant les secrets de Zenith et comprenant son pouvoir sur la vie et la mort, il voulut s’en servir pour ressusciter son amour perdu. Il engagea alors un homme du nom de Sullivan, chargé de trouver un moyen de mettre son plan à exécution. Le scientifique se lança alors dans une série d’expériences sur 20 enfants, manipulant leurs quartz et constatant les effets sur leur longévité. Au final, chaque quartz fut programmé pour que les enfants meurent lors de leur anniversaire. Rowen et Sullivan pensaient qu’en contrôlant la mort, ils pourraient contrôler la vie. Même si le Cardinal n’approuvait pas complètement ces expérimentations, il était prêt à tout pour ramener Frieda à la vie.

Mais tout ne se passa pas comme prévu. Juris, un professeur chargé de l’éducation et des tests sur le sujet n°20, Leanne, se prit d’affection pour cette jeune fille et se sentit coupable de tout ce que lui et ses collègues avaient fait à ces enfants. Plutôt que de la tuer, il implanta le quartz de Leanne à l’intérieur de son corps, trompant le système et lui offrant la possibilité de choisir sa destinée.

Alors que le cancer décimait l’humanité, tous n’eurent pas leur place à l’intérieur de Basel et furent abandonnés à une mort certaine. Une immense majorité succomba mais certains survécurent en développant des mutations leur permettant non seulement de combattre la maladie mais également de vivre à la surface. Ces individus, correspondant à un nouveau stade de l’évolution, devinrent immortels et développèrent une haine viscérale à l’égard de Basel et de Zenith. Rebecca, une de ces rescapées vivant à l’extérieur, attaqua un jour la cité mécanique, tuant de nombreux habitants jusqu’à sa rencontre avec Vashyron.

Vashyron était un Chevalier de Zenith, béni par le système, lui octroyant une espérance de vie ainsi qu’une force bien supérieure à la normale. Ainsi, lors de l’attaque de Rebecca, Zenith protégea Vashyron et foudroya son opposant, brisant son âme. Elle fut recueillie par Sullivan qui y vit une formidable opportunité. En effet, ce dernier rêvait de vivre à l’extérieur de Basel. En étudiant la jeune fille et en reproduisant ses caractéristiques, ses gênes, il pourrait libérer les hommes une bonne fois pour toutes. De nouvelles expériences débutèrent, impliquant 20 enfants de plus, dont Zephyr, afin de créer des humains complètement indépendants du bon vouloir de Zenith.

Mais Zephyr, doté d’une puissance et d’une vitesse hors du commun grâce aux expérimentations, frustré de ne pas avoir son destin en mains, finit par rentrer dans une rage meurtrière, tuant tous les résidents du Séminaire où il vivait, scientifiques et enfants compris. Lorsqu’il réalisa les conséquences de son acte, le jeune garçon appela la mort de ses vœux et affronta volontairement Vashyron, qui le tua de deux balles dans la tête. Contre toute attente, Zenith sauva Zephyr, ce dernier décidant de continuer à vivre jusqu’à ce qu’il découvre les raisons qui avait poussé le système à l’épargner. Il forma alors une équipe de chasseurs de prime avec Vashyron.

Un an plus tard, Leanne, ignorant que son quartz était inséré à l’intérieur de son propre corps, tenta de se suicider avant la date annoncée de sa mort. Elle fut sauvée miraculeusement par Zephyr alors qu’elle se jetait dans le vide. Il venait de trouver sa raison de vivre. Zenith l’avait sauvé pour qu’il puisse prendre soin de la jeune fille.

Pendant ce temps, Sullivan parvint à contrôler Zenith ainsi que la vie et la mort à l’intérieur de Basel. Il intégra cet incroyable pouvoir dans la bague du Cardinal Rowen, ce qui entraîna chez lui une véritable crise de foi : cette puissance lui conférait le statut de Dieu. Si un humain pouvait contrôler Dieu, cela remettait en cause tous les fondements de ses croyances. Bien entendu, dans le plus grand secret, Sullivan continuait ses tests sur Rebecca. Chacun avait trouvé un moyen différent de réaliser l’utopie du Prélat Frieda : l’un en prenant le contrôle de Zenith, l’autre en quittant définitivement l’édifice.

Noël arriva, et à la suite d’une rencontre sur un pont, Rowen réalisa que Leanne était toujours vivante. Cela ne pouvait signifier que deux choses : soit il existait bel et bien un Dieu au-dessus de Zenith qui avait permis à la jeune fille de survivre, soit Sullivan lui avait menti et son contrôle sur le système n’était pas total. Le Cardinal se rendit alors chez le scientifique pour obtenir des réponses.

Arrivant sur place, il entendit Sullivan déclarer à nos trois héros que s’il venait à mourir, le quartz de Leanne serait détruit. Rowen tira alors sur lui pour prouver ou non l’existence d’un Dieu supérieur. Voyant sa raison de vivre disparaître, Leanne étant supposée trépasser dans un avenir proche, Zephyr jura de traquer le Cardinal et de le tuer. Bien entendu, chaque camp est trompé par Sullivan qui n’avait aucune idée de l’endroit où se trouvait le quartz de Leanne. Il souhaitait simplement que Rowen réalise son erreur en vénérant une divinité mécanique.

Rowen rassembla alors ses forces à la Basilique, attendant que nos héros viennent le débusquer et le tuer, mettant Dieu, s’il existe, au défit d’intervenir et de le renforcer dans sa foi. L’affrontement final déboucha sur une victoire du groupe de chasseurs de prime, Zephyr logeant une balle dans le cœur de Rowen. Grâce à son contrôle bien réel sur Zenith, le Cardinal survécut et ressuscita ses semblables, tombés peu avant sous les coups de nos héros. L’expérience avait réussi. Vashyron reconnut l’action de Zenith, identique à celle qui lui avait permis de survivre des années auparavant lors de l’assaut de Rebecca (la fameuse lumière rouge). Réalisant que poursuivre le combat serait futile puisque le Cardinal maîtrisait la vie et la mort, Vashyron, Zephyr et Leanne décidèrent de s’échapper de Basel.

Parallèlement à ces évènements, Rebecca brisa le quartz que Sullivan lui avait donné. Ce dernier lui avait en réalité confié son propre quartz, prouvant ainsi que sa seconde série d’expériences était également un succès. Sa vie n’était plus liée au bon vouloir de Zenith et il pouvait ainsi se rendre dans le monde extérieur en compagnie de sa protégée. Rowen réalisa ainsi que sa foi avait été mal placé et qu’il avait été bien fou de glorifier une machine telle un Dieu.

L’histoire se termine sur notre groupe de héros, marchant dans une plaine verdoyante, la Terre ayant pansé ses plaies, la teinte bleutée des yeux de Leanne nous montrant bien que son quartz est toujours à l’intérieur de son corps, et qu’il ne tient qu’à eux de vivre l’existence qu’ils auront décidée.

----------


## Croaker

C'est ce que je voulais dire, il y a du background, c'est seulement qu'il n'est pas dans le jeu.

Mais je reste persuadé que c'est du jeu popcorn pas désagréable, quand on évacue la frustration de chercher, et qu'ils arrivent même presque à faire de la comédie de situation sans trop de trucs douteux/jap. (il y en a quand même, surtout dans le compartiment sexisme).

----------


## Cabfire

Oui et puis bon, qu'on aime ou pas, le système de combat reste assez original tout de même.

----------


## Illynir

Il devient vite redondant et très répétitif. Tu en es à 10 heures de jeu, tu es encore en phase de tutorial et de découverte. Après le 15678eme combat qui prend 3 heures à cause des supers mouvements acrobatique de tout le monde tu reviendras ici me dire ce que t'en pense.  ::ninja:: 

Mais oui effectivement c'est assez original bien que trop limité.

----------


## Getz

> Oui et puis bon, qu'on aime ou pas, le système de combat reste assez original tout de même.


Je me souviens que ce système m'était sorti par les trous de nez au moment où on doit protéger en faisant avancer une statue il me semble... Jamais été plus loin, je ne crois pas que c'était très loin dans le jeu.

----------


## h0verfly

Petit retour sur un jeu offert par une canarde généreuse (je fais un copier-coller de feignasse hein) :

Je profite du post pour vous dire que j'ai fini *The Final Station* ce week-end, que m'avait offert la parfaite *EBS*, et ce fut un excellent moment. L'ambiance est bonne, les niveaux sont globalement variés, le jeu est suffisamment difficile pour qu'on n'ait pas envie de faire absolument n'importe quoi, les graphismes sont soignés, et je n'ai pas vraiment vu de bugs.
La fin est par contre un peu WTF, d'autant qu'il est difficile de suivre parfaitement le scénario, car les dialogues des protagonistes dans le train sont régulièrement interrompus ou carrément zappés à cause de la gestion absolument inutile du train, qui est vraiment inintéressante...

Mais en soit ça reste un très bon jeu, pas chronophage en plus. Un autre jeu sur le même thème mais avec un autre point de vue serait le bienvenu

----------


## Cabfire

> Il devient vite redondant et très répétitif. Tu en es à 10 heures de jeu, tu es encore en phase de tutorial et de découverte. Après le 15678eme combat qui prend 3 heures à cause des supers mouvements acrobatique de tout le monde tu reviendras ici me dire ce que t'en pense. 
> 
> Mais oui effectivement c'est assez original bien que trop limité.


Je vois ou tu veux en venir oui  ::):

----------


## Momock

> Mais oui effectivement c'est assez original bien que trop limité.


C'est trop limité de l'aveux même des devs (je ne me souviens plus de la raison ou de s'ils en avaient exposé une), ils disent que si ça se vend correctement cette fois ils aimeraient bien faire une suite qui approfondisse l'ébauche qu'est ce jeu.

----------


## Hyeud

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGQhiP1IEeE


Je trouve ça ultra drôle, ça m'a fait penser à ce petit manga : Colorful.

----------


## Croaker

Si tu remets la main sur la source.  :;): 
Ca serait vraiment cool que TriAce ressorte des jeux.

----------


## Mikch

Je viens de finir le chapitre 5 (d'ailleurs, j'ai one-shot le boss, c'était bizarre), en une quinzaine d'heures. Effectivement, le spam d'actions héroïques commence déjà à me gonfler. Je pense que je vais aller au bout, mais purée à côté d'un DQXI... Bon, au moins on peut jouer à la poupée (ma Leanne est super choupi. ::ninja:: )

Pour le moment, j'ai du mal à voir une histoire, c'est une succession de scénettes qui ne semblent avoir aucun rapport entre elles.

----------


## silverragout

> Fini *Resonance of Fate HD/4K*. 
> 
> Des idées intéressantes de gameplay mais avec une mise en application franchement lourdingue et relativement bâclé. L'univers est aussi sympathique mais de toute évidence ils ont oublié d’appeler des scénaristes et des metteurs en scène, ça laisse un goût d'inachevé et de flou scénaristique franchement désagréable à la fin. On a une espèce "de Slice of life" des 3 protagonistes et on se demande bien tout le long du jeu si un jour le scénario va démarrer vraiment. Malheureusement, de toute évidence, il y a le producteur qui a appelé un moment donné pour leur dire de se magner le cul car le jeu s’achève d'un coup.
> 
> Je ne parlerai pas des quêtes secondaires totalement inintéressantes et pourtant indispensable pour ne pas être trop larguées pour les combats et avoir du matos. Ni le système hexagonale de la map qui pourrait être une bonne idée en soi si ça ne prenait pas trois plombes pour foutre ces fameux hexagones partout pour relier des terminaux qui donne des bonus (indispensable si on veut survivre par moment) sur les cases reliées de la même couleur que l’hexagone. Hexagone qu'on doit farmer du coup pour en avoir assez, bien entendu, c'est plus rigolo.
> 
> Bref comme dit au début, un jeu avec un bon potentiel gâché par une mise en application très perfectible.
> 
> Ah oui et ça aussi:
> ...


Merci pour le retour, dommage car il me faisait de l’œil depuis l'époque sur 360.
Peut-être que le prendrais quand même à petit prix si un jour je me retrouve avec plus aucun jeu en attente.

----------


## Hyeud

Copoka

Copoka est un petit jeu de sim-fly pourrait on dire, on joue un oiseau qui construit son nid dans une petite île dirigé de façon totalitaire par une femme dictatrice. Quand on va chercher des objets pour construire son nid, on entend les conversations des différents protagonistes, les soldats, les rebelles, la great leader etc..., c'est bucolique, c'est mignon, et on passe facilement 2h tranquillou à voler dans l'île pour chercher le peu de truc un peu caché.
Par contre, c'est buggé, bugs mineurs mais tout de même, un achievement est buggé et demande à rejouer le jeu en entier (30 minutes quand on connait) en mode béta. Mais pour moi, le seul gros point noir c'est l'optimisation 3D, descendre en dessous de 20 fps pour de tels graphismes (genre N64 un peu boosté avec le motion blur en moins) c'est abusé.

Merci au généreux qui se reconnaitra, j'espère.

----------


## Supergounou

*Wuppo* (2016)



Aventure/explo/plateforme/boss rush. Le gentil Wuppo se fait virer de son hotel parce qu'il aime trop les glaces. Aidez le à se trouver une nouvelle maison!

Jeu très intéressant. Sous ses airs de Metroid-like, il faut savoir que Wuppo est avant tout un jeu d'aventure, dans lequel on se promène, on découvre le lore hyper touffu malgré les apparences, de temps en temps il y a des phases de plateformes, de temps en temps on combat des boss. Plein de choses cachées, quelques mini-jeux.

Le première moitié est géniale, la seconde un peu moins parce que pas mal bordélique dans le game design (j'ai du aller voir 2x une soluce pour savoir quoi faire).

Un jeu ultra ambitieux au potentiel fou, malheureusement traité de manière amateur, surement pas par flegme mais par manque de moyen. Un coup de cœur.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Soldier Of Fortune 2: Iron Helix*, qui a eu la bonne idée d'arriver sur GOG, avec son prédécesseur.

Je l'avais fait lors de sa sortie, et y rejouer m'a ravivé plein de souvenirs ! Et surtout y rejouer dans des conditions plus confortables (j'y jouais sur une GeForce II, le jeu tournait à genre 40 fps quand ça allait bien), avec un patch _widescreen_ et une bonne résolution. 

Et bien le jeu reste fun, même si il a les tares des jeux d'époque (ces putain d'échelles léthales, sauter certains obstacles est inutilement compliqué etc....), j'ai eu le plaisir de constater qu'aucune mission n'était vraiment ratée. Après oui, il y a 2 ou 3 phases _railshooting_ guère passionnantes, mais pour le reste ça allait bien. Il y a quelques phases d'infiltration qui font un peu tache quand on a joué à un Far Cry 3 ou ultérieur, mais ça reste rigolo et non punitif si on se fait repérer.

L'approche réaliste de ce 2ème opus (alors que le précédent était très rentre-dedans) est chouette et oblige à la prudence et surtout à souvent se pencher pour tirer depuis un abris, sinon on crève très vite. Et la plupart des ennemis, hormis ceux en armure, peuvent se tuer en un coup dans le porte-moque, ce qui est toujours très appréciable.

Questions défauts, je signalerais le débile choix des devs de limite chaque mission à 5 sauvegardes rapides (quoi que dès qu'il y a un chargement, les sauvegardes sont réinitialisées), le lancer de grenades à la physique très étrange, genre balles magiques, et la mission dans la jungle colombienne, assez rageante du fait que les ennemis peuvent nous voir au-travers des fourrés.

Je me rappelle avec passé de super moments avec mon frangin sur le multi, il faudra que je ré-essaie ça à l'occasion.

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est pas plutôt " Double Helix " le nom du jeu ?  :tired: 

Je me souviens du premier, c'était bien turbo débile mais très jouissif.

----------


## Herr Peter

Double Helix...Iron Helix... même combat  ::P:

----------


## Galgu

Je viens de finir *The Messenger*, offert par Orkestra, en 12 heures.

C'est très original, jeu hommage des années NES/SNES, mix entre metroidvania et action classique. Successeur spirituel d'un ninja gaiden. L'écriture du jeu est très bonne, les dialogues sont bien sentis, et le scenario est intéressant. Le visuel est bien fait, mais je préfère la partie "simple" (

Spoiler Alert! 


8-bit

) à la partie plus avancée. La difficulté est crescendo et bien dosée. Les boss sont tous originaux, même s'ils sont plutôt faciles comparés au reste du jeu. très bonne VF.

En point négatif je dirai que le jeu tire en longueur inutilement, avec beaucoup trop d'aller-retour qu'ils auraient pu éviter. Quelques erreurs de level design egalement, qui rendent certains passages frustrants. La musique prise telle quelle est assez bonne, mais comme on refait les mêmes morceaux encore et encore, certains bouts deviennent irritants...

La ou je suis plutôt en désaccord avec les tests c'est la maniabilité. Elle est pas impeccable (même si globalement bonne) et ça frustre (encore) desfois. Le principe du jeu est tel que on peut sauter si on frappe un objet/ennemi, et c'est largement exploité avec une autre mécanique (

Spoiler Alert! 


la cape pour planer

). Certaines salles se basent sur ce principe, mais cela ne marche pas aussi bien que les dev l'auraient voulu (pourtant je suis pas la dernière des quiches dans ce genre de jeu).

Globalement le jeu mérite sa note/ressenti global; entre 6,5 et 7/10.


Ravi d'avoir fait ce jeu, bel hommage aux années retro, mais je pousserai pas au 100%.

----------


## KaiN34

> Je viens de finir *The Messenger*, offert par Orkestra, en 12 heures.
> 
> C'est très original, jeu hommage des années NES/SNES, mix entre metroidvania et action classique. Successeur spirituel d'un ninja gaiden. L'écriture du jeu est très bonne, les dialogues sont bien sentis, et le scenario est intéressant. Le visuel est bien fait, mais je préfère la partie "simple" (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 8-bit
> 
> ...


Je viens aussi de finir *The Messenger* (10h30 avec tous les badges d'après la save et 15h d'après Steam).

Perso c'est un bon 8/10 pour moi, de tous les défauts que tu listes le seul dont je suis d'accord c'est que ça traîne un peu en longueur (et les boss pas super compliqués même si sympa à affronter) mais pour le reste c'est un sans faute, la partie plateforme est géniale, le perso répond au doigt et à l'oeil et certains passages sont assez corsés sans être infaisables (généralement des écrans optionnels pour récupérer des badges). Pour ceux qui aiment la chip tune l'OST est sublime (j'ai bien aimé le gimmick 8bits/16bits/sous l'eau), le scénar et les dialogues ne se prennent pas au sérieux.

Me manque 3 achievements (1 dialogue manqué et 2 difficiles à anticiper pour une 1ere partie), je pense me les faire tranquillement.

----------


## schouffy

Comme pour Shovel Knight, j'aime bien les mélodies de l'OST, mais ces musiques 8 bits au bout d'un moment je trouve les sons désagréables au point d'en être insupportable et me faire arrêter.

----------


## Ruvon

*Aporia: Beyond The Valley* : alors ce jeu aura déjà eu un effet très positif ; il était proprement injouable malgré un i5 4460 et une 1060. Après un gros check, il s'avère que mon PC, qui est resté stocké sans bouger pendant 3 mois, a pris une quantité de poussière impressionnante, le ventirad était blindé, un coup de nettoyage et hop, les 4 coeurs qui remarchent au lieu de 2 et une T° "au repos" qui repasse à 30° au lieu de 50.

Bref, tout ceci n'a rien à voir avec Aporia (bien que ça signifie qu'il est un peu gourmand pour un PC bas de gamme), qui est donc un jeu de puzzle-exploration à la 1ère personne. C'est très joli malgré quelques artefacts par moments et une gestion des sources de lumière pas toujours heureuse. Il y a de quoi faire de joli screenshots. Les décors sont plus ou moins réussis mais globalement il est très agréable à parcourir. Pas très compliqué, le plus dur reste de s'orienter et de comprendre où aller pour continuer l'aventure ; si le début est très linéaire, on arrive vite dans un endroit bien plus ouvert. Le level design est pas dégueu mais n'est pas assez exploité et sert plus le côté "regarde ce joli lever de soleil" que le gameplay puzzle qui manque de variété.

L'histoire est racontée par rétroprojecteur, sans aucun dialogue, et ça marche pas trop mal.

Regrets : la partie dans le monde ouvert avec le machin qui nous court après, pas palpitante et qui manque de repères quand on laisse passer plusieurs jours entre deux sessions. J'ai trouvé la carte illisible aussi, même si ça fait du bien de ne pas avoir de gros marqueurs de quêtes comme dans un jeu console où on nous prend par la main  ::ninja:: 

Il manque quelque chose quand même pour en faire un jeu mémorable, s'ils avaient mis autant d'ambition dans le gameplay que dans les graphismes, ça aurait pu être bien mieux. Mais c'était pas mal quand même. Torché en 4 heures dont au moins 1 à me paumer et à chercher mon chemin, tout en sachant que je n'ai pas tout fait à 100%, j'ai rushé la fin. Il me manque plein de succès du coup. J'ai quand même été déçu que ça ne se finisse pas plus en apothéose visuelle, vu ce qu'ils ont envoyé pendant le jeu.

----------


## akaraziel

*DMC Devil May Cry*

En terme de gameplay : assez cool au départ, pas mal de possibilités offertes (deux armes par thématiques angéliques/démoniaques + fonctionnalités associées). Trop en fait. Certains passages plateforme demandent de jongler entre les deux types d'arme. Certains combats aussi. Du coup je m’emmêlais les pinceaux par moments. Assez gonflant sur la fin

Techniquement : Ça a pris un petit coup de vieux, ceci dit c'est pas moche non plus et ça a l'avantage d'être assez foufou en terme de DA.

Le scenar' : classique. Très. Trop. Mais bon, c'est pas comme si c'était le principal intérêt de la série et c'est pas si dégueulasse. Pour un BTA.

Musicalement : du gros metal bien bourrin pour les combats. Ca fait le taf' et comme je suis client ça met la patate.

Voilà, pas ouf, mais pas dégueu non plus.

*
Aliens Colonial Marines.*
Oui, j'ai encore fait un run en coop, faut dire que l'histoire du bug d'IA lié à une erreur de type dans un fichier .ini nous a donnés envie de tester la chose.
Y'a effectivement du mieux mais c'est pas dingue non plus. Il nous a effectivement semblé que les xenos exploitaient mieux les surfaces murales et essaient vraiment de contourner les joueurs au lieu de leur foncer dessus bêtement. Mais y'en a encore qui restent bloqués en plein milieu d'une pièce. Un bon point quand même malgré quelques bugs.
Pour le reste, cf mon précédent avis (que j'ai la flemme de chercher  ::ninja::  ) : ça reste un gros nanar que j'apprécie quand même malgré ses gros défauts qui lui donnent un certain charme.
Sinon, messieurs de chez Sega (si vous passez par ici), vous voulez pas nous pondre un "Left 4 Dead-like" qui exploite la licence ? Osef du scénario en fait, je veux juste un prétexte pour entendre le pulse rifle et le smart gun en tirant sur des xenos dans des couloirs dégueulasses plongés dans la pénombre.

----------


## Catel

*Soul Reaver 2*

Après l'excellent Soul Reaver fait il y a 6 mois, j'en attendais beaucoup, et comme dirait un vampire dans une abysse, "plus dure est la chute".

*+*
-Amy Hennig a des vélléités d'écrire une tragédie grecque, ma foi, en 2001, c'est osé.
-Les graphismes type PS2 ont bien vieilli. Certains environnements sont toujours sympa.
-Une assez large variété de commandes.
-Le jeu est bien gentil de nous rendre littéralement 

Spoiler Alert! 


invincible pour les derniers combats

.

*-*
-Ecrire une tragédie grecque c'est sympa sauf que c'est à chier car on ne comprend RIEN. Les personnages parlent tous sans arrêt par devinettes et charabia et multiplient gratuitement les formules alambiquées. On ne comprend absolument pas qui sont les personnages (c'est qui Janos Audron en fait ?), ce qu'ils font, qu'est-ce qui se passe...
-Système de sauvegarde catastrophique et c'est d'autant plus impardonnable que celui du 1, deux ans plus tôt, était parfait et visionnaire. Il y a très peu de savepoints, éloignés les uns des autres, et relayés par des checkpoints qui ne servent à peu près à rien. Résultat : on est obligé de réaliser en entier les sessions de 1 ou 2 heures de progression prévues entre deux savepoints, à moins de se taper un aller-retour hyper laborieux.
-Système de combat pénible et chiant. Le portage PC horrible est évidemment en cause : au pad c'est injouable, au clavier à peine plus mais l'esquive est tellement compliquée à faire qu'en fait il est bien plus simple de bourriner en courant autour des ennemis. On appelle ça un coup d'épée dans l'eau...
-Level design épouvantable. Pendant dix heures on ne fait QUE des allers-retours chiants dans les mêmes environnements, jalonnés d'ennemis qu'on néglige stupidement pour foncer tout droit, sauf quand le jeu nous les impose et c'est encore plus pénible (voir système de combat). Les donjons sont réduits à la portion congrue : ils sont 4, avec une poignée d'énigmes à résoudre, dont la difficulté est très mal équilibrée.

En terme de jeu surcoté, il se place largement.

5/10 et je suis assez généreux.

----------


## KaiN34

Moi je me suis arrêté à *Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain* et je m'en porte pas plus mal.  ::P:

----------


## akaraziel

> -Ecrire une tragédie grecque c'est sympa sauf que c'est à chier car on ne comprend RIEN. Les personnages parlent tous sans arrêt par devinettes et multiplient gratuitement les formules alambiquées. On ne comprend absolument pas qui sont les personnages (c'est qui Janos Audron en fait ?), ce qu'ils font, qu'est-ce qui se passe...


Toi, t'as mal écouté le monologue du tout début devant les vitraux dans la cathédrale des Seraphins.  ::P: 
C’était le dernier représentant de la race des vampires originelle (que tu peux voir sur les peintures murales en récupérant la Reaver d'ombre), pourchassé par les Seraphins qui lui ont arraché le coeur.
Après faut bien se mettre en tête que la saga (soul reaver + blood omen donc) forme un tout scénaristique, SR se termine sur une fin ouverte et tout n'est pas raconté dans le 2. Tu auras le fin mot dans Defiance si tu le fais un jour.






> Moi je me suis arrêté à Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain et je m'en porte pas plus mal.


C'est dommage d'avoir raté ça à l'époque. Aujourd'hui ça a quand même mal vieilli (surtout le premier, malheureusement). Pour le peu que j'ai pu refaire du 2 (faute à l'émulateur PS2) c'était quand même plus agréable à jouer, et Defiance reste dans la même veine, mais plus orienté combat (de mémoire)

----------


## Catel

> Toi, t'as mal écouté le monologue du tout début devant les vitraux dans la cathédrale des Seraphins.


C'est moi qui écoute mal ou eux qui ne savent pas raconter leur histoire  ::ninja::

----------


## PaulPoy

> vous voulez pas nous pondre un "Left 4 Dead-like" qui exploite la licence ? Osef du scénario en fait, je veux juste un prétexte pour entendre le pulse rifle et le smart gun en tirant sur des xenos dans des couloirs dégueulasses plongés dans la pénombre.


Pas le son du pulse rifle ni de licence officielle (par contre il y a un équivalent de smart gun), mais jette un oeil à Space Beast Terror Fright. J'ai rarement vu aussi réussi sur le point précis du couloir dans la pénombre.

----------


## schouffy

Si ils nous sortent ça j'achète direct.

----------


## hixe33

> Pas le son du pulse rifle ni de licence officielle (par contre il y a un équivalent de smart gun), mais jette un oeil à Space Beast Terror Fright. J'ai rarement vu aussi réussi sur le point précis du couloir dans la pénombre.


Idem. C'est assez chouette et claustrophobique en coop.

----------


## akaraziel

> Pas le son du pulse rifle ni de licence officielle (par contre il y a un équivalent de smart gun), mais jette un oeil à Space Beast Terror Fright. J'ai rarement vu aussi réussi sur le point précis du couloir dans la pénombre.


J'ai déjà.  :;):

----------


## Blackogg

*Delta Rune* 

Spoiler Alert! 


chapitre 1


C'est le petit cadeau balancé par Toby Fox aujourd'hui sur www.deltarune.com.

C'est très meugnon  :Emo: 
Sans trop spoiler, c'est à faire si vous avez aimé Undertale.

----------


## Zerger

Merde j'avais totalement zappé.
je file l'installer!

----------


## DeadFish

Fini *Return of the Obra Dinn*, en 10 heures.

J'ai bien aimé. Mais c'est un jeu curieux parce que ça devrait être chiant, mais en fait ça l'est pas. Basiquement, on crapahute sur un bateau où il s'est passé des trucs pas très jojo, on revit les événements sous forme de scènes figées, et on saute de cadavre en cadavre pour mettre un nom sur chaque visage et un sort sur chaque nom. On interagit pas avec l'environnement, on fait que regarder et écouter, et tout le reste se passe dans un carnet où on sélectionne des noms et comment ils sont morts. Alors ça paie pas de mine dit comme ça, mais en vrai, ça fonctionne pas mal.

Déjà parce que l'intrigue est sympa, avec plein de lieux communs des histoires de marins et leurs miyards d'aventures. Et ensuite parce que c'est pas raconté n'importe comment ; comprendre : pas de narration de film ou de roman entrée au chausse-pieds. La composition des scènes, le travail sur l'espace, sur les lignes de vue (en tenant compte des déplacements en troidé), sur l'environnement, sur ce qui est visible et ce qui l'est pas (c'est là qu'on comprend que le monochrome n'est pas qu'un choix esthétique mais aussi fonctionnel), sur l'emplacement des personnages, leur apparence, ce qu'ils font, leurs positions, leurs visages parfois, fait que chaque personnage d'une scène raconte une histoire, et ces petites histoires mises bout à bout font la grande histoire. Et c'est précisément les mécaniques de jeu que d'observer, recouper les événements, apprendre à connaître les personnages et finalement révéler leurs histoires. Je trouve que c'est vraiment le point fort du jeu, cette polyphonie, toutes ces petites histoires qui s'entremêlent et se font écho, avec en point d'orgue, parfois, ce petit effet waouh quand des choses a priori sans rapport s'emboîtent et qu'on pige tout.

Après, ce qui m'a un peu gonflé, c'est l'ergonomie. Il y a des morts pas très clairs (certaines de ma faute, d'accord, mais pour d'autres, on est pas loin du chipotage sémantique) et il peut y avoir pas mal d'aller-retours fastidieux tant dans le bateau que dans le carnet, si bien que j'en suis venu à me demander si ç'aurait pas été mieux de foutre un menu d'où lancer les scènes et un système pour lier un visage à un meurtre sans connaître le nom. Mais après coup, je me dis que c'est peut-être mieux comme ça, pour insister sur le côté laborieux et procédurier (rapport au fait qu'on joue un agent d'assurance) et s'attacher aux personnages.

Intérechiant/10

----------


## Supergounou

Tu fais chier DeadFish, t'es toujours là à dire "ouais les tests faut que ce soit une étude psycho sinon c'est de la merde", et pour une fois que tu postes un avis sur un jeu, c'en est un que j'ai pas du tout envie de me spoiler  :tired: 

Du coup je ne te lirai pas. Plus. Jamais.

----------


## ercete

Fini *Celeste*
Le plateformer simulation d'épanouissement personnel à travers l'alpinisme.

Rââââ je l'ai eu !  j'ai gravi une montagne de skill, grimpé au sommet de mes capacités, dépassé mes limites, perdu la foi en chutant plus d'une fois mais ...
Je. L'ai. Fini.

Un vrai voyage, avec un scénario style mi-psycho mi-se en abîme qui fonctionne plutôt bien.
Un gameplay soigné au poil de fion très TRES exigeant
Seul carton rouge : la hitbox des pics de cristal un peu trop généreuse.

Je n'irai pas chercher toutes les fraises (bonus de PGM) ni tenter de finir l'épilogue (bonus de true-PGM-from-hell) mais je me ferai un malin plaisir à mater les speedruns juste par honneur pour mes 1300 morts...

----------


## DeadFish

> Tu fais chier DeadFish, t'es toujours là à dire "ouais les tests faut que ce soit une étude psycho sinon c'est de la merde", et pour une fois que tu postes un avis sur un jeu, c'en est un que j'ai pas du tout envie de me spoiler 
> 
> Du coup je ne te lirai pas. Plus. Jamais.


J'ai rien compris.

----------


## Catel

*Oxenfree*

Normalement je suis totalement imperméable aux histoires d'ados, n'en ayant jamais été un, mais ici la dynamique d'écriture et de personnages fonctionne, de même globalement que cette histoire de fantômes quelque part entre les Goonies et Shining. Le gameplay est entre walking simulator et visual novel. Dommage que les déplacements soient un peu trop lents, ça torpille l'envie d'explorer ce petit monde à fond. Jeu bouclé en une après-midi en 4 heures et demi (disons une heure de plus pour le 100%) mais qui peut faire l'objet d'un second run façon Undertale.

7/10

----------


## Zerger

> *Delta Rune* 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> chapitre 1
> 
> 
> C'est le petit cadeau balancé par Toby Fox aujourd'hui sur www.deltarune.com.
> ...


Pareil, c'est du More of the Same: des musiques prenantes, l'humour d'Undertale est toujours là, beaucoup de légèreté, un système de combat un peu remanié.
J'ai passé un bon moment  ::): 

Mais WTF la fin...

Du coup, je suis hypé grave pour la suite  :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Getz

> *Oxenfree*
> 
> Normalement je suis totalement imperméable aux histoires d'ados, n'en ayant jamais été un


T'es passé de 10 à 20 ans d'un seul coup?  ::huh::

----------


## Catel

Plutôt de 10 à 30 ans... et encore  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

*Another World – 20th Anniversary Edition* (2013)



Grosse purge. Roger joue tranquillou avec son accélérateur de particules perso lorsque un orage le téléporte vers un autre monde.

J'avais joué au jeu à l'époque, je l'avais eu dans une compil' avec Flashback et quelques point'n click Delphine Software. J'étais pas allé très loin, parce que c'était dur et surtout parce que Flashback c'est quand même largement mieux.

25 ans après, c'est pareil. La réédition est très propre, on peut switcher vers les anciens graphismes à l'aide d'une touche, les deux versions sont encore très propres. Bravo à la DA, la mise en scène, et l'absence de narration. Mais par contre, qu'est-ce que ce jeu peut faire rager... Je le savais en plus, à cause de mes souvenirs, à cause de sa réputation de jeu pixel perfect/die&retry, mais en fait c'est pire que ça, surtout en combat: on peut faire strictement la même action et que ça se passe radicalement différemment. Il faut dire que les contrôles sont vraiment à chier, je sais pas si ça vient de moi ou si le jeu bouffe des frames, mais parfois on appuie sur un bouton, et rien ne se passe. Frustrant. On passera les énigmes complètement fumées, qui changent les règles du jeu comme ça d'un coup, parce que pourquoi pas.

Du coup pour m'épargner trop de coups de sang, j'ai rapidement fait le jeu en suivant une soluce. Et même avec ça, je suis mort vraiment, vraiment, vraiment très souvent. 108 minutes de calvaire.

----------


## Zerger

Pourtant il est vraiment fastoche Another World. Rien à avoir avec Flashback  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

Flashback je te le finis une main dans le slibar  :tired:

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, Another World est d'une autre époque et les "puzzles" sont vraiment trop obscurs. La meilleure (seule ?) façon de profiter du jeu est de connaître son chemin et comment progresser dans l'histoire.

----------


## pikkpi

J'ai profité de mon jour férié pour terminer *L.A. Noire*, c'était vraiment tout pourri, je comprends pas l'intérêt à l'avoir ressorti d'ailleurs ya vraiment pas grand chose à sauver.

C'était sur PC, et comme 90% des jeux Rockstar c'est _la croix et la galère_ pour le faire tourner :
- déjà ça se lance pas si le jeu est pas lancé en tant qu'Admin
- à l'époque où je l'ai installé il fallait bidouiller la base de registre sinon crash au lancement
- c'est cappé à 30 FPS sous peine de péter la physique
- on peut pas jouer sans le rockstar "social" club, donc ça fout la merde si on est pas loggé ou s'il y a une update de GTA qui rameute tous les gens à jouer
- obligé de changer un paramètre graphique à chaque lancement car le jeu fait systématiquement passer le moniteur en 24Hz lorsqu'on le lance

Bref une version PC dans la veine de leurs autres jeux... les gens qui chialent pour un portage de RDR2 devraient regarder le passif du studio dans ce domaine ça les ferait réfléchir à 2 fois

Sinon le jeu en lui même :
- Le personnage est nul
- l'openworld a 0 intérêt, à part rallonger la durée de vie grâce aux trajets en voiture (on peut quasi tout le temps les zapper heureusement )
- Les poursuites en voitures qui se traînent c'est l'opposé du fun ( on peut aussi zapper la plupart des séquences "d'action" )
- L'histoire est volontairement décousue, mais c'est mal fait on a des problèmes de chronologie ( les missions en dlc sont intégrées au déroulement du jeu donc parfois ça pète encore plus le supposé déroulement de l'histoire )
- les enquêtes c'est plutôt chouette mais les interrogatoires sont la plupart du temps risibles, avec des enflammades de notre cher inspecteur qui a 0 tact avec les gens
- spoil  : il arrive que l'on doive choisir un accusé au terme d'une séance d'interrogatoire, c'est complètement con car

Spoiler Alert! 


 l'accusé en question n'est jamais le vrai criminel de l'affaire

. Donc les fois suivantes on sait que de toute façon cela ne sert à rien.
- les persos sont toujours en train de cloper, c'est pas top pour attaquer le mois sans tabac

----------


## Olima

> Flashback je te le finis une main dans le slibar


Je vois le genre, encore un de ces jeux conseillés par Baalim...

Sinon Another World oui, c'est immonde en jouabilité, mais pourtant j'étais allé jusqu'au bout, et à l'époque l'ambiance comme la scénarisation, ça faisait vraiment quelque chose... (rien que d'échapper à la bête au début, pile au dernier moment...). Au point d'oublier le gameplay. Aujourd'hui par contre, bon j'ai retenté mais j'ai déjà ragé à cause des sangsues au 2e écran :/

----------


## Ruvon

> Je vois le genre, encore un de ces jeux conseillés par Baalim...


 :^_^: 




> Sinon Another World oui, c'est immonde en jouabilité, mais pourtant j'étais allé jusqu'au bout, et à l'époque l'ambiance comme la scénarisation, ça faisait vraiment quelque chose... (rien que d'échapper à la bête au début, pile au dernier moment...). Au point d'oublier le gameplay. Aujourd'hui par contre, bon j'ai retenté mais j'ai déjà ragé à cause des sangsues au 2e écran :/


J'avais tellement galéré en 94 sur ce jeu... Je ne l'avais jamais fini à l'époque, alors que la version de l'anniv j'ai pu aller au bout et me rendre compte qu'en fait, il est super court. C'est plus une curiosité historique aujourd'hui.
Pour savoir si les contrôles sont si horribles que ça, faudrait demander à un joueur de RDR2  ::ninja::

----------


## Percolator42

Pour *L.A Noir* pareil je me suis ennuyé sur ce jeu, pas pu le finir.. Et je chie littéralement sur le rockstar social club. Voila  ::):

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini *Resonance of Fate*, en 60h.

Comme dit plus haut le système de combat est très original mais la boucle de gameplay est la même quasiment du début à la fin, et les combats prenant de la longueur sur la fin ça devient un peu pénible.
L'exploration ne laisse pas forcement un souvenir impérissable vu le système en hexagone et du coup, a part des combats, il y a encore des combats. 

Bref, c'était sympa, mais donc un peu long.

----------


## Catel

*Sonic the Hedgehog*

Je l'avais jamais fini  ::ninja::  et sans les savestates de l'émulateur SEGA, j'y serais encore. J'ai jamais tellement aimé cet épisode que j'ai toujours trouvé trop dur, pas assez varié, et je maintiens, à partir de la Spring Yard Zone et jusqu'à la fin, c'est un enfer, t'as un piège à chaque pas.

----------


## Bobbin

Ha c'est marrant, c'est peut-être le plus facile des vieux sonics à finir pourtant. Le boss de fin du 2 est infasaible et le 3 est plus long.

Perso j'avais surtout galéré sur Labyrinth Zone et la Scrap Brain zone 2, le reste ça passe à mon sens. (la starlight zone est pas si dure que ça)

Ça reste beaucoup plus facile que les Super meat boy / Celeste et compagnie  ::ninja:: 

Après peut-être que j'ai de hauts stardards en matière de difficulté, j'ai appris après avoir fini Rayman 1 que tout le monde le trouvait dur  ::o: 
(bon ok Eat at Joe's est super dur mais le reste ça va)

----------


## Euklif

Ha marrant, je viens de torcher en méga ligne droite le premier Adventure (mais qu'avec Sonic, faut pas charrier) et de laisser tomber le second. Qui sont bien plus court quand on les connais  ::ninja:: . Et c'est rare pour moi mais la, je peux plus passer outre l'âge.
Pas que ce soit moche mais bon sang, quelles collisions deguelasses et que de lourdeur dans la moitié des personnages. Même le Knucles, censé pouvoir s' accrocher partout, et donc régler en partie le problème, misère a la moindre aspérité du décors (le cubisme pur aurait sûrement mieux valu de ce point de vue). Les perso's vitesses ont moins le soucis mais ça bug dans tous les sens si on depasse une certaine limite (surtout le premier), ce qui s'avere assez frustrant en pratique. Et une mention toute particulière pour les phases en robot, devenu d'un relou extrême dans le second alors qu'ils en ont bardés dès qu'ils ont pu (en tout cas, dans le scénar de nos gentils têtes à claque).

Bref, j'adorais et en fait... ben c'est de la grosse merde  :Emo: .

----------


## Catel

Le meilleur gameplay du coup c'est celui de Big  ::ninja::

----------


## PG 13

C' est pas de la grosse merde, ça a juste 25 ans dans laggle. Preuve en est le messie Sonic Mania  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

P.S. : Ah mais tu parlais des Adventures en fait.... j' ai joué à aucun d' entre eux donc j' ai rien dit  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

Les Sonic 2D ont bien mieux vieillit. Puis ils ont eu des représentants qui tiennent debout tout au long de leurs existences ^^. J'aime particulièrement Sonic Colors pour tout dire  ::love:: .

----------


## banditbandit

*Detroit: Become Human*


Inutile de présenter les prod Quantic Dream, donc on sait où on mets les pieds. J'ai été à la fois extrêmement frustré par les QTE (encore que), où le contenu mainstream "grand public" et fortement impressionné par la réalisation, la mise en scène et la DA.

D'abord l'histoire qui se déroule en 2038, donc un futur assez proche, n'a rien de bien originale surtout si on s'intéresse à la science, la technologie ou encore les films d'anticipation.
On retrouve beaucoup de choses vus et revus, dans des films genre  A.I., Blade Runner, Terminator, la lsite de Schindler, ou encore la série Real Humans (

Spoiler Alert! 


dont ils semblent s'être éhontément inspirée

).
Le futur qu'on nous propose n'apporte rien qu'on ne connaisse déjà, je dirais même qu'on est dans les attendus du genre avec un catalogue de technologie et services qu'on peut appréhender dès maintenant (avec l'impact social et économique qu'on leur suppose). Sans parler du contexte politique.
La chose dont on peut s'étonner c'est un tel progrès en seulement 20 ans qu'il est difficile de distinguer les robots des humains (mais bon c'est un peu le concept de base  :;):  )  
Le scénario sans être mauvais n'est pas forcement passionnant mais permet d'installer une base solide pour ce qui me semble être le plus important, les relations et interactions entre les différents personnages.

Personnages qui sont souvent caricaturaux, toujours une impression de "déjà vu" mais aussi des poncifs du genre et pourtant ça fonctionne (en grande partie grâce à la réalisation et la mise scène). 
Par exemple le vieux flic alcoolo à tendance suicidaire (avec évidemment un lourd passé pour justifier cela) et la jeune recrue androïde qu'on lui impose, deux antagonisme qui s'affrontent et qui devront travailler ensemble, seront-ils en concurrence, feront-ils foirer l'enquête ou finiront-ils comme les meilleurs amis du monde, mais pourquoi le lieutenant déteste-t-il autant les androïdes ? 
Ce ne sont plus des ficèles mais des câbles d'amarrage pour faire tenir tout cela...  ::trollface::  
Pour finir le politiquement correct et les appels du pieds à toutes les minorités "opprimées", de quoi satisfaire tous les SJW du monde, on ratisse large très large. Par exemple Markus un "gentil" androïde a la peau sombre qui s'occupe d'un vielle handicapé riche et blanc (

Spoiler Alert! 


qui a dit intouchable !?

), une relation tellement dégoulinante qu'elle pourrait paraitre suspecte.

Heureusement ici point de sexe (

Spoiler Alert! 


je me souviens encore de celle de Fahrenheit

), mais on peut trucider à volonté, choisir qui doit vivre et qui doit mourir, d'ailleurs plusieurs scènes sont limites (c'est presque étonnant et même à mettre au crédit vu l'orientation consensuelle, enfin ça conforte aussi l'idéologie dominante et le manichéisme, les humains étant les méchants très méchants et les androïdes, les gentils très opprimés).

Tout cela donne une description peu encourageante du jeu et pourtant si on exclut le contexte sociopolitico culturel, on s'attache vite au personnages, en particulier la relation kara et Alice et on aide les androïdes dans la mesure du possible (j'avais pas trop d'empathie pour certains androïdes mais je dois dire que j'étais intrigué parle déroulement du scénario et notamment la diversité des situations possibles).

Il faut dire que la grande force du titre c'est la réalisation au niveau des visages et des animations, mais aussi de l'interprétation, de plus les dialogues si ils ne sont pas extraordinaires font mouche, difficile de rester insensible à ces personnages plus "vivant" que nature. Dans le genre c'est plutôt le haut du panier, personnellement c'est ce que j'ai vu de mieux. D'ailleurs il y a quelques moments de grâce, sans spoiler je dois dire que j'ai été complétement bluffé par un niveau (très sombre et un peu à part) extrêmement réaliste, aussi la relation Kara / Alice, qui risque d'émouvoir même les plus endurcis.
Du coup on oublie vite les problèmes de cohérence, et les approximations, On oublie aussi que si la ville de Detroit est bien représentée, on est souvent confiné à de petites zones avec des murs artificiels "invisibles".

Ce qui est remarquable c'est la multitude de choix (souvent difficiles) et embranchements, qui ont de vrai impacts et conséquences.
Ça offre au titre un bon nombre de fin et une rejouabilité certaine, presque indispensable si on veut connaitre les destins des protagonistes et répondre à d'autres questions en suspend.

Voila pour conclure je dirais que Detroit: Become Human est dans le genre c'est ce que j'ai vu de mieux depuis Life is Strange, ce n'est pas un modèle d'originalité futuriste, par contre il réussit très bien à nous raconter une histoire, et l'on est curieux de savoir ce qui ce serait passé si on avait choisi cette voie plutôt qu'une autre et savoir si on peut changer le destin des protagonistes auxquels on s'attache immanquablement.

----------


## Minostel

> J'ai profité de mon jour férié pour terminer *L.A. Noire*, c'était vraiment tout pourri, je comprends pas l'intérêt à l'avoir ressorti d'ailleurs ya vraiment pas grand chose à sauver.
> 
> C'était sur PC, et comme 90% des jeux Rockstar c'est _la croix et la galère_ pour le faire tourner :
> - déjà ça se lance pas si le jeu est pas lancé en tant qu'Admin
> - à l'époque où je l'ai installé il fallait bidouiller la base de registre sinon crash au lancement
> - c'est cappé à 30 FPS sous peine de péter la physique
> - on peut pas jouer sans le rockstar "social" club, donc ça fout la merde si on est pas loggé ou s'il y a une update de GTA qui rameute tous les gens à jouer
> - obligé de changer un paramètre graphique à chaque lancement car le jeu fait systématiquement passer le moniteur en 24Hz lorsqu'on le lance
> 
> ...


C'est étrange parce que je l'ai fini sur PC il y a quelques années, sans aucun bug, et le PC de l'époque n'était pas une bête de course. Par contre je te rejoins sur l'histoire mal fichue. Dans mon souvenir le premier tiers du jeu était beaucoup plus prenant que la suite.
Malgré tout ça, les personnages ont des expressions faciales plus variées que dans _Life is strange_.

----------


## Momock

> Le boss de fin du 2 est infasaible


Hein? Mais c'est une blague ce boss une fois que t'as compris quand le taper (faut se placer sous son bide quand il atterit).

----------


## Lucretia

*SoulCalibur 6*

Je l'ai beaucoup moins aimé que le 3 mais préféré de loin à tous les autres jeux de baston actuels.

----------


## pikkpi

> C'est étrange parce que je l'ai fini sur PC il y a quelques années, sans aucun bug, et le PC de l'époque n'était pas une bête de course.


Tu étais sans doute sous Windows 7 encore, y'a de gros soucis avec les Win 8 et + en fait. Comme Bully le jeu n'a pas été patché mais pas de problème pour continuer à les vendre... ( Par contre Bully c'est pire il crashe 2-3 fois par heure )

----------


## PaulPoy

Le *DLC Blood & Wine de The Witcher 3*. En ~30h. Il conclut très bien la saga. Toussaint est sublime à parcourir. Je trouve qu'ils ont corrigé/amélioré tout plein de petites choses par rapport au jeu de base, quoique bien souvent de l'ordre du détail. L'histoire principale un peu moins motivante, même si ça s'emballe dans le bon sens. Elle m'a paru relativement courte et finie un peu bizarrement dans mon cas (

Spoiler Alert! 


je suis passé par le vieux vampire dans sa grotte pour retrouver Dettlaff, puis j'ai prévenu Damien de la Tour des intentions réelles de Syanna, sauf que durant la cérémonie finale ils la laissent s'approcher de sa sœur...

). C'est un chouilla décevant, je m'attendais à un peu plus je l'avoue, mais c'était en oubliant, qu'aussi qualitatif soit il, ça reste un contenu additionnel. J'ai plus l'impression d'avoir eu à faire à une aire de jeu très belle et sa todo list qu'à une histoire vraiment marquante. Malgré tout c'était très bien, et "ma" conclusion est chouette. 140h pour l'ensemble, enchaîner en qq semaines avec plaisir, c'est dire.

----------


## Zerger

> *SoulCalibur 6*
> 
> Je l'ai beaucoup moins aimé que le 3 mais préféré de loin à tous les autres jeux de baston actuels.


Tu as fini le solo? Ca vaut quoi par rapport à celui du 2 par exemple?

----------


## Lucretia

> Tu as fini le solo? Ca vaut quoi par rapport à celui du 2 par exemple?


J'ai fini le solo. J'ai lu que c'est un remake du 2, mais je ne peux pas comparer. Avant le 6 j'ai juste fait Soul Blade et SC3.

Les chroniques ont duré 10h environ. Je déteste le genre visual novel mais j'étais curieuse de l'histoire des personnages. C'était plein de détails mais la présentation est assez sèche.

En libra, il m'a fallu 22h pour le premier run en "bon", dont sûrement une dizaine à fermer des fissures astrales (post histoire, pour le succès steam) contre une IA lvl 50-90 sous stéroïdes. Ca piquait fort !
Et 8h juste pour l'histoire principale en run "mauvais". 

J'ai préféré le ton du mode Libra, parfois humoristique. Et avec des mini-récits. 
Mais à mes yeux, ça ne vaut pas le coup de faire plus de 2 runs. Le jeu maintenant se justifie pour jouer en multi classé, avec relativement peu de monde sur PC. En solo je n'ai pas retrouvé l'attrait des chroniques de l'épée du 3.

(edit : je me rends compte que ça semble un avis trop sévère. Le mode solo de ce SC6 reste le meilleur des jeux de baston actuels. Les environnements sont pas terribles même si on peut virer le flou. Par contre le coeur du jeu, le gameplay est intact ! On retrouve tout ce qui fait le fun de la franchise, l'accessibilité instinctive et quasi immédiate pour les débutants, la vitesse et le dynamisme impressionnants des combats, la variété avec seulement 20 personnages de base mais tous complètement différents ! Chaque personnage est unique avec son style et se reconnaît au premier coup d'oeil, ça reste vraiment le meilleur jeu de baston pour débutant de très très loin ! Sans être inintéressant pour ceux qui veulent creuser, avec des subtilités : coup fatal, guard impact, une immense panoplie de mouvements par style ! Plein tarif vous le trouverez sûrement trop cher. Mais soldé, n'hésitez pas quoi, ça reste un jeu unique en son genre !)

----------


## Zerger

Pour le coup, pour un jeu de baston, y'a pas mal de monde dessus. Mais bon, il vient de sortir, à voir ce que ca donnera dans quelque mois. Le leader reste Tekken 7 de ce côté-là:
https://steamcharts.com/cmp/544750,389730,310950

Merci pour ton retour, je n'y ai joué qu'en multi pour l'instant, pratiquement pas touché au libra. Par contre, 0 lag sur le multi, c'est le pied!

----------


## Lucretia

> Pour le coup, pour un jeu de baston, y'a pas mal de monde dessus. Mais bon, il vient de sortir, à voir ce que ca donnera dans quelque mois. Le leader reste Tekken 7 de ce côté-là:
> https://steamcharts.com/cmp/544750,389730,310950
> 
> Merci pour ton retour, je n'y ai joué qu'en multi pour l'instant, pratiquement pas touché au libra. Par contre, 0 lag sur le multi, c'est le pied!


Ah oui par contre je te seconde là dessus ! J'ai acheté le jeu pour le solo et finalement je me suis retrouvée à jouer 50h en classé sans voir le temps passer. (Et pourtant j'ai horreur du compétitif d'habitude. Mais en bas du classement en mode classé, c'est vraiment "détente". Après ça doit être plus sérieux forcément quand tu atteins un certain niveau.)
Avec de très rares lags contre des joueurs d'Europe ou d'Amérique Latine, et une connexion parfaite contre des joueurs au Japon et même un en Australie !

La meilleure pub du jeu selon moi, ça reste quand même le magicarpe et l'hélicoptère. Ca vaut tous les spots TV du monde ! Sans compter tous les joueurs qui ont recréé des personnages d'animes ou d'autres jeux comme Valkyrie profile. (Je sais que les personnages custom ne font pas l'unanimité en classé, mais certains joueurs sont quand même super créatifs !)

----------


## Catel

Ah oui effectivement les hélicoptères c'est souvent une très bonne pub  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

En direct du topic du backlog :

Fini *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger*.

Ben c'était bien fun au final. Alors on voit bien que le jeu a un budget très limité, notamment via les décors et ennemis très limités et très réutilisés, mais ça marche.
Le parti pris narratif du type qui raconte son histoire en enjolivant fonctionne super bien pour l'ambiance, du bon western romancé et exagéré comme il faut, avec affrontements dantesques et duels héroïques, très efficace
J'ai pas pu m'empêcher de me verser un petit Jack Daniel's à un moment pour le trip tellement ça va bien avec (le jeu vidéo en alcoolorama ).
Le gameplay est relativement basique mais fonctionnel et agréable, sur la durée du jeu (5h) ça va, si il avait été plus long ç'aurait été limite.

Une bonne réussite pour ses moyens en somme. 

Et en bonus, finis récemment :

*The Last Door*, saisons 1 & 2 (c'est complet)
Point & click épisodiques à ambiance lovecraftienne (attention ce n'est pas du tout du mythe de Cthulhu & compagnie, c'est juste l'ambiance qui s'en rapproche) et graphismes hyper pixellisés. C'était globalement bien, quelques énigmes que j'ai trouvé cheloues/foireuses et manquant d'indices (en moyenne une par épisode je dirais), mais en gros ça passe. Ça se déroule en Angleterre victorienne, avec sociétés secrètes, phénomènes paranormaux, mélange de science et d'occulte, les classiques du genre y passent mais ça fonctionne. Les graphismes participent en partie à l'ambiance (rien n'est clairement défini), en parallèle avec le côté sonore très détaillé lui, mais franchement c'est un peu trop moche tout de même. Mais bon, ça vaut le coup pour les amateurs, surtout qu'il est régulièrement pas cher.

*Tales of Graces f*
Je "rattrape" mon retard sur la série.
Bah c'est un Tales of quoi. Bien niais au début (on joue un peu les persos gamins avant qu'ils ne vieillissent), ça s'améliore bien ensuite et le rythme est plutôt bon jusqu'à un point fatal où ledit rythme ralentit affreusement, les ennemis deviennent des sacs à PV, on enchaîne des donjons moches (mention spéciale aux énigmes à interrupteurs sur plusieurs étages où on ne voit pas ce qu'on fait bouger, bande d'abrutis de chez Namco) et pour ne rien arranger ça retombe dans la niaiserie. L'épisode est réputé pour son système de combat, qui je dois l'avouer est plutôt bien foutu et amusant, jusqu'au point sus-mentionné des streums sacs à PV où évidemment tout devient long et chiant.

Bref, jeu sympa sur environ 2/3 à 3/4, après ça devient pénible, j'ai eu une sensation de gros gâchis, c'est dommage. Ça ne détrônera pas Legendia de sa place de meilleur Tales of du coup, ni le reste du podium d'ailleurs.

----------


## Supergounou

> *The Last Door*


Il faut vraiment que je les fasse à l'occaz'. Je suis pas fan de l'ambiance horrorcore, mais ils ont tellement bonnes critiques que je commence à regretter de ne jamais m'y être intéresser.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je n'ai fait que la première saison, mais effectivement c'était pas mal. Il faut savoir passer outre des graphismes qui sont quand même un peu trop sommaires.

----------


## Supergounou

Si le pixel ne gêne pas à la résolution des énigmes (trauma Indy 3 et le scotch à récup' sur le pixel rose de l'armoire renversée), je pense que ça peut passer  ::):

----------


## Esotsm

*"Rime"* en 4h30. Absolument aucun challenge, on progresse vite dans l'histoire. Les paysages sont superbes tout comme la musique. Donc j'ai beaucoup apprécié la balade mais n'y cherchez pas un quelconque challenge.

----------


## parpaingue

> Si le pixel ne gêne pas à la résolution des énigmes (trauma Indy 3 et le scotch à récup' sur le pixel rose de l'armoire renversée), je pense que ça peut passer


J'ai eu ce problème une seule fois, dans le tout premier épisode. Je pense qu'ils se sont pris une belle volée de bois vert pour le coup, parce que sur tout le reste je n'ai pas eu de problème de chasse au pixel.

----------


## Wolverine

*Ghost of a Tale* : c'est beau, c'est mignon, ce n'est pas exempt de défauts mais c'était très plaisant.
L'histoire est assez intéressante, les personnes aussi, l'exploration sans aucune assistance (marqueurs et autres) se fait sans trop de problème.
C'était vraiment un bon moment.

*Metro Last Light* : dans la veine du premier, histoire intéressante, pas trop de changement dans le gameplay par rapport au premier. L'aspect infiltration fonctionne bien, par contre je n'ai pas trop apprécié les combats contre les animaux "mutants" notamment les boss.

----------


## Casimir

> *Oxenfree*
> 
> Normalement je suis totalement imperméable aux histoires d'ados, n'en ayant jamais été un, mais ici la dynamique d'écriture et de personnages fonctionne, de même globalement que cette histoire de fantômes quelque part entre les Goonies et Shining. Le gameplay est entre walking simulator et visual novel. Dommage que les déplacements soient un peu trop lents, ça torpille l'envie d'explorer ce petit monde à fond. Jeu bouclé en une après-midi en 4 heures et demi (disons une heure de plus pour le 100%) mais qui peut faire l'objet d'un second run façon Undertale.
> 
> 7/10


Je me suis endormis devant ce jeu même si l'intrigue est pas mal faite et la bo super cool. Comme tu l'as dit, déplacement trop lent et j'ajouterai environnements qui se répete beaucoup.

----------


## Hilikkus

Je remets ce que j'ai dit sur le topic de l'event du backlog:




> Fini *Subsurface Circular*
> 
> Bon petit jeu de déduction passant uniquement par des dialogues. Excellent en termes d'esthétiques et de mécanisme, intelligent dans son propos, il reste un poil trop limité en terme d’interaction, en tous cas trop pour se sentir vraiment touché par le discours global (la place de l'humain, la peur de l'autre, etc). Un *Orwell* qui propose un type d'expérience similaire implique beaucoup plus dans son propos via les actions qu'il propose de faire au joueur.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Sonic*, premier du nom. C'est Sonic, c'est sympa, mais ça a quand même vieilli. Je me demande comment on faisait à l'époque sans les quick saves/loads  ::):

----------


## Catel

Vous je sais pas mais moi j'ai jamais dépassé la Spring Yard Zone  ::ninja:: 

(et j'avais une carte avec le cheat code pour passer la Metropolis Zone dans le 2)

Je vois que je suis pas le seul à avoir sauté sur la promo SEGA sur Steam  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Sur Steam avec l'émulateur de Sega, on a moyen de faire des quick saves et des quick loads. Du coup, c'est bien plus facile qu'à l'époque. D'ailleurs, je n'avais jamais vu la moitié des zones au moins non plus  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Tu fais chier DeadFish, t'es toujours là à  dire "ouais les tests faut que ce soit une étude psycho sinon c'est de  la merde", et pour une fois que tu postes un avis sur un jeu, c'en est  un que j'ai pas du tout envie de me spoiler 
> 
> Du coup je ne te lirai pas. Plus. Jamais.


Il spoile pas, le retour d'Obra Dinn de Deadfish  :tired: 
Par contre, il me donne encore plus envie.


> *Aporia: Beyond The Valley* :


Merci pour le retour, et hop -> wishlist !

----------


## PaulPoy

> Terminé *Sonic*, premier du nom. C'est Sonic, c'est sympa, mais ça a quand même vieilli. Je me demande comment on faisait à l'époque sans les quick saves/loads


C'est vrai que les sauvegardes à la volée c'est un sacré confort. On recommençait sans cesse, comme aujourd'hui avec les roguelites finalement, sauf que c'était du par coeur.  :Fouras:

----------


## CptProut

Finis *Yakuza 0* après 60 H.

Je vais faire que répéter ce qu'on dit les autre canard mais c'est vraiment un de mes meilleur jeux 2018.

----------


## Blackogg

> Finis *Yakuza 0* après 60 H.
> 
> Je vais faire que répéter ce qu'on dit les autre canard mais c'est vraiment un de mes meilleur jeux 2018.


Alors c'est qui la best waifu pour toi ?



Spoiler Alert! 


En vrai c'est cette raclure de Sagawa  :Emo:

----------


## CptProut

> Alors c'est qui la best waifu pour toi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En vrai c'est cette raclure de Sagawa


On sait tout les deux que Goro Majima est celui qui a gagné mon coeur.

----------


## Blackogg

Nan mais les protagonistes c'est trop facile  :tired: 

Sinon j'ai fini Pikmin 3. 
C'était choupi tout plein, mais j'ai la flemme d'aller faire les défis, le mode histoire me suffit amplement.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Finis *Yakuza 0* après 60 H.
> Je vais faire que répéter ce qu'on dit les autre canard mais c'est vraiment un de mes meilleur jeux 2018.


Y en a qui ont dit que c'était de la merde aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

> Y en a qui ont dit que c'était de la merde aussi.


Ils sont mort depuis.

----------


## CptProut

> Y en a qui ont dit que c'était de la merde aussi.


Je parle de ceux qui en on dit du bien  :tired:

----------


## M.Rick75

Ok, ok.  ::P:

----------


## FrousT

J'ai fini *Tales of Berseria*, et ce jeu est une sombre merde. Je suis pas objectif mais ce jeu est la pire chose qui me sois arrivé cette année en termes d'expérience vidéo-ludique. J'ai rien trouvé à sauver, peut être les cinématiques en dessin qui sont jolies. (Il y en a 3 en tout)

1/10

Du coup j'écoute la BO de Nier Automata en regardant des Let's play de Baten Kaitos pour me laver le cerveau...

----------


## Supergounou

> Il spoile pas, le retour d'Obra Dinn de Deadfish


Je me doute bien, c'était plus pour taquiner.  ::): 
Même si Obra Dinn c'est typiquement le jeu que je refuse de me spoiler jusque dans les mécaniques les plus basiques, du coup j'ai pas lu.

----------


## Sao

> Je me doute bien, c'était plus pour taquiner. 
> Même si Obra Dinn c'est typiquement le jeu que je refuse de me spoiler jusque dans les mécaniques les plus basiques, du coup j'ai pas lu.


_Captain Spoiler apparait !
_
C'est un jeu en vue à la première personne ! PWOOOH !

Même qu'il faut appuyer sur Z pour avancer ! ZBAAAAM §

 ::trollface::

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Mario Tennis: Power Tour* sur GBA.  ::ninja:: 

Coup de folie du jour. Je pense qu'on peut dire que je l'ai fini car je suis premier à tous les défis, fini toute l'histoire principale et battu Mario en mode pro et star, le niveau le plus élevé. Par contre le petit côté scénario dans l'histoire principale c'est sympathique quand on est au CM2 j'imagine mais moi je voulais juste faire des matchs de tennis à la base.  ::|: 

Heureusement ma "GBA" a la magnifique option d'avance rapide.  ::ninja:: 

C'est quand même un bon jeu de tennis si on enlève les super pouvoirs de merde en fait.  ::trollface:: 

Maintenant je m'attaque à Mario Golf Advance tour aussi sur GBA, c'est ma période oldschool Nintendo on va dire. Je veux devenir le meilleur golfeur. *générique de pokemon*.  :Cigare:

----------


## silverragout

> Même qu'il faut appuyer sur Z pour avancer ! ZBAAAAM §


T'auras pas l'air con si le jeu est bloqué en QWERTY.

----------


## znokiss

> _Captain Spoiler apparait !
> _
> C'est un jeu en vue à la première personne ! PWOOOH !
> 
> Même qu'il faut appuyer sur Z pour avancer ! ZBAAAAM §


Tu fais chier Sao, t'es toujours là à dire "ouais les posts, faut que ce soit pépère et mesuré, sinon c'est de la merde", et pour une fois que tu postes un truc sur ce topic, c'est direct une agression ad-hominem.

Du coup je ne te lirai pas. Plus. Jamais.

----------


## Ruvon

> T'auras pas l'air con si le jeu est bloqué en QWERTY.


De façon générale, si tu ne sais pas passer ton clavier d'azerty en qwerty avec un Alt+Shift, tu auras l'air con dans pas mal de jeux  ::ninja::  (oui, démerdez vous les Macqueux et les Linuxiens, je sais pas comment ça marche dans vos contrées exotiques)

----------


## Astasloth

> Finis *Yakuza 0* après 60 H.
> 
> Je vais faire que répéter ce qu'on dit les autre canard mais c'est vraiment un de mes meilleur jeux 2018.


Bienvenue à toi dans la confrérie des gens de bon goût !
Tu peux jouer à Kiwami maintenant !

J'ai fini Yakuza 0 le mois dernier et je viens d'enchaîner avec Kiwami et je me marre toujours autant.
En plus, si t'aimes Majima, tu vas en bouffer  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> _Captain Spoiler apparait !
> _
> C'est un jeu en vue à la première personne ! PWOOOH !
> 
> Même qu'il faut appuyer sur Z pour avancer ! ZBAAAAM §


Je sais, je suis plutôt psychorigide à ce sujet  ::P: 
Mais j'adore la sensation de découverte quand je débute un jeu, j'évite comme la peste les trailers et les tests. C'est pareil pour les livres, je ne lis jamais le 4ème de couverture. 

Du coup, je me suis permis de te modobellifier, j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas  :;):

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

*Portal 2* fini !
Je l'ai dans ma bibliothèque Steam depuis un bail (lors d'un achat d'un humble bundle si je me souviens bien ; il était dans le lot), et je l'ai fait par petites touches (quelques niveaux de temps en temps). C'est un jeu qui se prête bien au picorage. J'ai regardé mes dates de sauvegardes, et je l'ai commencé en 2016, pour le finir seulement aujourd'hui  ::):  J'ai eu des périodes où j'avançais bien, pour le laisser de côté quelques semaines / mois, puis je m'y remettais un peu.

Avant de faire le solo, j'avais fait pas mal de niveau en coopération avec un pote sur le même PC. C'était vraiment super sympa ! L'un des meilleurs jeux multi auquel j'ai joué, clairement ! Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de puzzle.
Du coup c'est ce qui m'a donné envie de faire le solo ensuite.

J'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu.

Le côté puzzle scénarisé est très bien rendu. Je l'ai peut-être trouvé un peu long à un moment, où les puzzles s'enchainaient sans beaucoup de variation. Mais lorsque ça arrivait je faisais une pause, donc, et je revenais ensuite assez longtemps après. Du coup j'avançais toujours avec plaisir. Certains puzzles sont quand même de sacré casse tête, mais c'est toujours malin et accessible. J'ai apprécié le fait qu'il ne s'agit que de puzzle de réflexion, qui ne nécessite pas d'habilité au clavier ou à la manette. Même le combat de fin est très malin (et sacrément drôle (j'ai éclaté de rire quand le boss devient fou et dit 

Spoiler Alert! 


1 enfant sur 6 dans le monde sera un jour enlevé par un néerlandais"

).

Les dialogues sont savoureux, les voix françaises idéales et mettent bien dans l'ambiance.

Bref, il est mérite clairement ses lauriers.

Content de l'avoir fini !

----------


## Catel

Un très bon jeu  ::): 

Le dernier vrai jeu Valve  :Emo:

----------


## pikkpi

J'ai fini ( pas à 100%) *A Hat in Time* que j'ai trouvé vraiment pas mal, même sans être nostalgique des platformers de la 64. C'est assez joli ( sans être ouf techniquement), la caméra est correcte ( quelques errements parfois ), les niveaux se renouvellent bien et c'était long juste comme il faut. 

J'ai également fini *Danganronpa V3*, difficile de trop en dire sans spoiler donc je vais faire succinctement ... en tout cas c'est une bonne conclusion (?) à la saga. Les passages VN seront toujours surement trop longs pour les allergiques, donc on retrouve des longueurs entre les procès mais par contre le gameplay des mini jeux des procès a vraiment été perfectionné, à part le simili démineur peut être tous les autres mini jeux marchent bien. L'OST est toujours excellente ( Masafumi Takada  ::love::  ), les twists s'enchaînent et les personnages sont dans le délire propre à la série. 
Pour la première fois le jeu est sous-titré en français, la traduction est de bonne facture ( bonne adaptation des jeux de mots et des énigmes ) mais ça reste anecdotique parce que le jeu cible les joueurs qui ont déjà fait les 2 premiers, qui sont en anglais seulement.

----------


## schouffy

Si tu as l'occasion de faire Portal 2 en coop, fonce, c'est une aventure différente avec quelques puzzles un peu retors, très intéressant.

----------


## PaulPoy

Terminé *Uncharted 4*. Je n'avais jamais joué à un Uncharted. Le jeu des extrêmes, je pourrais lui mettre 10/10 sur certains points et 1/10 sur bien d'autres. C'est souvent (pas toujours) sublime, grâce notamment au boulot sur les animations et les éclairages. Certains panoramas et contre jours sont bluffants. La mise en scène est ultra chiadée et maitrisée, mais avec pour conséquence de brider énormément le joueur. C'est finalement un film interactif, d'où la qualité visuelle que cela leur a autorisé (avec la console qui toussote à qq rares moments). D'ailleurs tout comme un solo de Call of Duty, le jeu est tellement scripté, qu'il part en vrille dès qu'on tente quelque chose, c'est assez amusant (tout comme essayer toutes les formes de suicide pour tromper l'ennui). 
J'ai bien aimé toute l'intro (la scène du grenier est superbe par exemple). Beaucoup moins tout ce qu'il y a entre. D'autant plus que le gameplay n'est pas le fort du jeu et est oubliable, mais à la limite peu importe. Le jeu voulant nous narrer une histoire avant de nous faire jouer, je mets ça de côté. C'est à partir du niveau en Italie que j'ai malheureusement compris ce qu'allait réellement être le jeu. Si des problématiques en fond sont sympa (le jeu est globalement bien écrit), le scénario global est vraiment mauvais. Niveau film à gros budget nanardesque. Je pense avoir 20 ans de trop pour pouvoir l'apprécier. Et pourtant j'adore les Goonies et les pirates... Par contre, à l'instar de l'intro, l'épilogue est plutôt chouette.
Dans l'ensemble, assez déçu, je m'attendais à beaucoup plus intéressant que ça, je me suis presque forcer pour le terminer, ce qui n'est pas bon signe.

Je me pose une question. Il y a 2 choix de dialogues dans le jeu (!). Le 1er est un clin d'oeil évident à la saga. Le second (avec Ross), je n'ai pas compris. A quoi sert-il ?

----------


## Sao

> Je sais, je suis plutôt psychorigide à ce sujet 
> Mais j'adore la sensation de découverte quand je débute un jeu, j'évite comme la peste les trailers et les tests. C'est pareil pour les livres, je ne lis jamais le 4ème de couverture. 
> 
> Du coup, je me suis permis de te modobellifier, j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas


Et tu as bien raison ! Pour le spoil et pour le modobell !  ::P: 

Sinon y'avait vraiment pas de divulgâchage à part dire que le jeu est bien dans le post de Deadfish.

Je vais même en rajouter une couche et redisant que Obra Dinn il faut y jouer parce que c'est supra-bien et que moi non plus j'aurais pas été content qu'on me le spoile.
C'est à la fois pour ça que je l'ai fait très vite et aussi parce que je voulais absolument connaître toute l'histoire.
On en reparlera quand vous l'aurez tous terminé, au boulot moussaillons.

Allez, un petit spoiler quand même parce que faut pas déconner : personne ne s'appelle Jean-Moufle dans le jeu et je n'en fus pas spécialement déçu.

----------


## DeadFish

> Mais j'adore la sensation de découverte quand je débute un jeu, j'évite comme la peste les trailers et les tests.


Un peu la même. Mais alors comment tu choisis tes jeux ? Parce qu'il faut bien se raccrocher à quelque chose à un moment.




> Le dernier vrai jeu Valve


Et Dota, c'est du poulet ?

----------


## Getz

> J'ai également fini *Danganronpa V3*, difficile de trop en dire sans spoiler donc je vais faire succinctement ... en tout cas c'est une bonne conclusion (?) à la saga. Les passages VN seront toujours surement trop longs pour les allergiques, donc on retrouve des longueurs entre les procès mais par contre le gameplay des mini jeux des procès a vraiment été perfectionné, à part le simili démineur peut être tous les autres mini jeux marchent bien. L'OST est toujours excellente ( Masafumi Takada  ), les twists s'enchaînent et les personnages sont dans le délire propre à la série. 
> Pour la première fois le jeu est sous-titré en français, la traduction est de bonne facture ( bonne adaptation des jeux de mots et des énigmes ) mais ça reste anecdotique parce que le jeu cible les joueurs qui ont déjà fait les 2 premiers, qui sont en anglais seulement.


Il faut que je le fasse un de ces 4 ce Danganronpa, peu de nouveautés donc au final?

J'ai fini *Alan Wake* suite à son retour sur les stores. L'ambiance est très sympa, quelques moments un peu angoissants (même si je m'attendais à flipper un peu plus). Découvrir les pages de manuscrits qui racontent ce qui attend Alan est très sympa et nous fait quelque fois redouter la suite! 

J'ai joué au clavier/souris, je n'aurais peut-être pas du. Je ne sais donc pas ce que vaut la jouabilité à la manette, mais avoir le même bouton pour esquiver et courir est limite handicapant. La caméra n'est pas en reste puisqu'on ne voit absolument rien de ce qui se passe autour de nous lorsqu'on active la lampe, avec peu d'indications visuelles ou sonores lorsqu'on se fait attaquer par derrière. Les ennemis ne varient jamais, le nombre d'armes différentes est ultra limité, recommencer chaque début de chapitre à poil est frustrant (même si à la fin c'est l'orgie de munitions), la boucle de gameplay et les environnements sont très vite redondants...

Les personnages secondaires sont généralement plutôt marquants (le docteur, les vieux hardos tarés, l'impressario...), le scénario assez cryptique (je ne pense pas avoir tout saisi de ce qu'il se passe réellement à la fin...).

Le jeu a pas mal de défaut, mais reste assez plaisant au final; j’enchaîne donc sur American Nightmare.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai fini *Alan Wake* suite à son retour sur les stores. L'ambiance est très sympa, quelques moments un peu angoissants (même si je m'attendais à flipper un peu plus). Découvrir les pages de manuscrits qui racontent ce qui attend Alan est très sympa et nous fait quelque fois redouter la suite! 
> 
> J'ai joué au clavier/souris, je n'aurais peut-être pas du. Je ne sais donc pas ce que vaut la jouabilité à la manette, mais avoir le même bouton pour esquiver et courir est limite handicapant. 
> 
> 
> Le jeu a pas mal de défaut, mais reste assez plaisant au final; j’enchaîne donc sur American Nightmare.


Ça se joue très très bien à la manette, si je me souviens bien l'esquive est sur RB. 

Attention American Nightmare c'est vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## Supergounou

> Un peu la même. Mais alors comment tu choisis tes jeux ? Parce qu'il faut bien se raccrocher à quelque chose à un moment.


La hype  :;): 
Et quelques canards/potes qui ont des gouts semblables aux miens.

----------


## pikkpi

> Il faut que je le fasse un de ces 4 ce Danganronpa, peu de nouveautés donc au final?


C'est de l'ordre des détails dans les mini-jeux. Je mets en spoiler 

Débat Non-stop
Ajout : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Il faut maintenant parfois mentir pour faire avancer le débat, en maintenant la touche de tir du truth-bullet, tu "inverses" l'indice.



Nouveau mini jeu 

Spoiler Alert! 


Débat scindé ( me rappelle plus du nom officiel )

 :


Spoiler Alert! 


 La classe est séparée en 2 et tu dois contrer les arguments de l'équipe d'en face avec les arguments de chacun des membres de ton équipe



Nouveau mini jeu 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mine de l'esprit

 :


Spoiler Alert! 


Plusieurs indices sont cachés derrière une grille avec des cases de couleurs différentes. Il faut faire péter les cases aux couleurs adjacentes identiques sous peine de malus.


Ce mini jeu est bancal est parfois trop difficile sans skill adéquat pour le simplifier

Refonte du Psycho surf


Spoiler Alert! 


On est maintenant en voiture ( ::lol::  ), la maniabilité est meilleure mais ça reste pas transcendant



Nouveau mini jeu 

Spoiler Alert! 


Débat de masse

 :


Spoiler Alert! 


 Même chose que le débat non stop mais l'écran est splitté en 3 à 5 et tout le monde parle en même temps



Donc au final c'était bien, ya du twist mindfuck typique de la série, mais c'est ptet moins foufou que le 2 qui reste le meilleur je trouve.
( J'ai pas vu l'anime Danganronpa 3 qui est censé "conclure" les arcs de Danganronpa 1 ( le jeu ou l'anime ) et Danganronpa 2 (  qui est sorti qu'en jeu ) et qui se passe avant Danganronpa V3)

----------


## FrousT

> Et Dota, c'est du poulet ?


C'est du Poulet braisé aux châtaignes premium triple qualité mon bon monsieur  :Indeed:

----------


## Blackogg

> C'est du Poulet salé au vinaigre premium triple salinité mon bon monsieur


 :X1:

----------


## FrousT

Poulet à la russe sinon  :Bave:

----------


## Kaelis

Quelle date sur l'emballage ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Un peu la même. Mais alors comment tu choisis tes jeux ? Parce qu'il faut bien se raccrocher à quelque chose à un moment.


http://www.pickaga.me/

----------


## Supergounou

> http://www.pickaga.me/


Pour ça il y a l'event du backlog  :;):

----------


## Getz

> Ça se joue très très bien à la manette, si je me souviens bien l'esquive est sur RB. 
> 
> Attention American Nightmare c'est vraiment pas terrible.



Oui, et pour courir c'est également sur RB j'imagine? Je comprends pas pourquoi ne pas avoir mis deux touches différentes...
American Nightmare a l'air plutôt court, donc même si il est naze, tant pis  ::): 




> C'est de l'ordre des détails dans les mini-jeux. Je mets en spoiler 
> 
> Débat Non-stop
> Ajout : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il faut maintenant parfois mentir pour faire avancer le débat, en maintenant la touche de tir du truth-bullet, tu "inverses" l'indice.
> ...


Merci pour tous ces détails  ::love:: 

Dans mes souvenirs (ça remonte un peu!), j'avais préféré les personnages du premier, mais plus accroché au mini jeux du second (enfin certains pas tous ^^). Pas vraiment de préférence entre les deux quoi  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Bon, je viens de terminer le scénario principale de *Disgaea 5*, c'est clairement le meilleur opus de la série, tellement ce jeu est rempli ras la gueule de contenu !!!  ::wub:: 

Il y a toujours cette ambiance cul-cul/japoniais exagérée et totalement assumée, cet humour décalé permanent qui marche à merveille (sur moi du moins  ::ninja:: ), des personnages attachants,etc... J'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à suivre l'histoire du début jusqu'à la fin, c'était léger et rafraichissant.

Le seul (gros) souci, c'est qu'une fois qu'on est habitué à la série des Disgaea 

Spoiler Alert! 


et que l'on sait que 90% des problèmes peuvent se résoudre grâce à l'Item World

, le jeu présente 0 difficulté.

Mais bon, je compte m'attaquer au contenu endgame désormais, ca risque d'être beaucoup plus difficile...et plus long  :Vibre: 

Ah, et pour ceux qui hésitent encore, ce jeu possède les meilleures attaques de tous les jeux vidéo confondus:  ::wub::   ::wub:: 



Ma préférée, celle qui m'a fait exploser de rire:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Toujours à la pointe de la modernité, je viens de finir *Might & Magic X*. Le jeu de base. L'add-on m'a trop pris la tête, avec la moitié de mon équipe orientée force, je me suis retrouvé à poil dans un dungeon, c'était extrêmement chiant et pas du tout amusant.

Donc, MM X Legacy vanilla : ce fut sympathique mais pas non plus transcendant, en particulier parce que dans la tradition de la licence ces dernières années, ils ont foutu derrière un gameplay correct (sans être fou fou) un scénario qui part complètement dans tous les sens, qui fait qu'à un moment tu lâche l'affaire et repars à l'aventure juste pour péter du mob et finir le jeu rapidement.

C'est quoi la référence du dungeon crawler actuellement ?

J'ai dans mon backlog Starcrawlers et Vaporum, si vous avez d'autres titres sympas, y compris qui restent dans la fantasy, ça me va.

----------


## Zerger

*Legend of Grimrock II* est vraiment vraiment chouette !
Dans un genre un peu différent, si tu aimes les coups de pied dans les couilles, *Darkest Dungeon*  est exceptionel  :Cigare:  (et on te filera volontier des conseils pour ne pas trop cracher de sang au début)

----------


## banditbandit

> Oui, et pour courir c'est également sur RB j'imagine? Je comprends pas pourquoi ne pas avoir mis deux touches différentes...
> American Nightmare a l'air plutôt court, donc même si il est naze, tant pis


Non je ne pense pas ça doit être le stick gauche suivant la position, enfin il me semble.

----------


## PaulPoy

> *Legend of Grimrock II* est vraiment vraiment chouette !


J'avais trouvé le 1 très bien (notamment le level design de qualité et pas redondant). Le 2 c'est more of the same ou ils parviennent à être encore autant inventif ?

----------


## Momock

> J'avais trouvé le 1 très bien (notamment le level design de qualité et pas redondant). Le 2 c'est more of the same ou ils parviennent à être encore autant inventif ?


Le 2 passe à la vitesse supérieure je dirais, en étandant l'action sur toute une île + plusieurs donjons et en éparpillant les puzzles façon Myst (heureusement qu'on peut annoter de qu'on veut sur la carte). Et y'a pas que le level design (qui prend la hauteur si je puis dire vu qu'on exploite l'axe Y cette fois) et les puzzles (plus variés et recherchés) qui prennent du galon, les combats aussi (avec des ennemis moins faciles à berner) ainsi que la création de personnage (simpliste, mais vu qu'on partait de zéro...).

Ça me rend vraiment triste que ce jeu n'ai pas rencontré le succès.

----------


## Zerger

Pareil, le 2 fait tout en mieux, si tu as aimé le 1, tu vas être obligé de kiffer le 2. Le seul bémol, c'est le niveau anglais requis sur quelque énigmes

----------


## PaulPoy

Intéressant, merci. Je me motiverai un jour pour m'y lancer !

----------


## Anonyme112

> J'ai fini *Tales of Berseria*, et ce jeu est une sombre merde. Je suis pas objectif mais ce jeu est la pire chose qui me sois arrivé cette année en termes d'expérience vidéo-ludique. J'ai rien trouvé à sauver, peut être les cinématiques en dessin qui sont jolies. (Il y en a 3 en tout)
> 
> 1/10
> 
> Du coup j'écoute la BO de Nier Automata en regardant des Let's play de Baten Kaitos pour me laver le cerveau...


Moi j'ai adoré  ::):  Tu me donnes envie de le refaire tiens.

----------


## parpaingue

Puis bon, j'ai pas encore touché à Berseria, mais par contre j'ai effectivement touché à l'époque à Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World (i.e Symphonia 2) qui est tellement un étron insupportable (scénario, personnages, niaiserie voire même connerie  ambiante et ,plus rare pour la série, système de jeu bien chiant) que franchement, je pense pas que y ait trop à s'inquiéter pour Berseria.

----------


## FrousT

> Moi j'ai adoré  Tu me donnes envie de le refaire tiens.


C'est quoi du coup que t'a adoré ? Ramasser des centaines de boules blanches pour avoir accès à une moustache pour tes persos  ::unsure:: 

Après je l'ai reconnu je suis de mauvaise foi, mais dieu que je me suis fait chié...

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini hier soir *Dreamfall: Chapters*, le dernier opus de la série, _façon Telltale_ cette fois-ci.

C'était bien (l'univers de Dreamfall a quelque chose de très attirant, je ne saurais dire quoi exactement), et c'est agréable de continuer l'aventure dans la continuité directe de Dreamfall: The Longest Journey. Les doubleurs sont toujours les mêmes en plus, et ça nous replonge de suite dans le bain.

J'avais commencé un run il y a 2 ans, mais faute de motivation je m'étais arrêté au milieu du 1er chapitre. J'ai donc tout recommencé, mais en faisant des choix différents, et les changements sont bien notables: énigmes et lieux (pas tous) différents, des persos rencontrés qui changent également. J'étais plutôt surpris en bien.
L'histoire est toujours intéressante à suivre, et on contrôle à nouveau Kian Alvane par moment (je dirais presque la moitié du temps, en fait), comme dans The Longest Journey. Les choix à faire ne sont pas toujours évidents, et parfois j'avais l'impression d'avoir merdé en beauté alors qu'au final ça s'est avéré bénéfique pour moi.

L'aventure est découpée en 5 chapitre "livres", et le tout m'a pris 20 heures pour arriver à la fin, bien plus qu'attendu. C'était globalement bien, même si certains passages sont bien trop verbeux pour peu de choses.

Niveaux trucs à redire, le gros point noir de ce dernier Dreamfall est bien l'optimisation graphique, avec un framerate qui chute à 20 fps parfois dans des lieux réduits et avec 2 sources d'éclairage, c'est assez étrange. Sinon dans l'ensemble ça peut aller, et même si techniquement on est loin Battlefield 1, la 3D un peu démodée des décors a son petit charme qui fonctionne plutôt bien.
Les animations des persos sont très "à la Telltale": très mécaniques et manquant de naturel.

En gros, un bon jeu narratif, qui bénéficie d'un univers singulier et assez consistant, mais qui n'égale pas Life is Strange ou la 1ère saison de The Walking Dead niveau émotionel.

----------


## Illynir

> C'est quoi du coup que t'a adoré ? Ramasser des centaines de boules blanches pour avoir accès à une moustache pour tes persos 
> 
> Après je l'ai reconnu je suis de mauvaise foi, mais dieu que je me suis fait chié...


En quoi tu es de mauvaise foi ? C'est effectivement de la merde je te rassure.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yves Signal

Vous ne l'attendiez pas, et bien tant pis pour vous !

Voici mon article enfin rédigé sur RDR2. Pas de spoiler, juste des mots sur mes ressentis.

Le lien SC avec mise en forme et quelques liens externes : https://www.senscritique.com/jeuvide...ique/139169778
Le C/P à développer pour les allergiques :



Spoiler Alert! 


Red Dead Redemption 2 est sorti, tout le monde reprend son souffle. Le vacarme assourdissant d’une campagne marketing intense et sa réplique, une effervescence quasi-hystérique, ont épuisés fans et détracteurs. Près de quinze jours plus tard, la poussière retombe. Le phénomène Red Dead Redemption 2 est enfin derrière nous. Je terminais moi-même le jeu il y a quelques jours, posant définitivement la manette, emplis de sentiments contraires. Vous avez vu ma note, alors dissipons toute ambiguïté dès cet incipit : ma critique ne sera pas dithyrambique.

Bercé depuis les limbes de mon enfance par le genre tout entier - qu’il soit classique, méridional, crépusculaire ou post-moderne – je devenais en 2010, totalement acquis à la cause de John Marston. Déjà très en forme quelques années auparavant avec la refonte impressionnante de sa série phare, Rockstar transposait sa formule et l’ensemble de ses mécaniques dans les vastes plaines désertiques de l’ouest américain. Un Far West crépusculaire, bientôt domestiqué, où les coyotes à foie jaune laissent leur place à la barbarie des cols blancs.

La reconnaissance critique quasi unanime et son succès commercial d’une ampleur inattendue propulsaient alors cette fausse suite du mineur Red Dead Revolver au panthéon des jeux mythiques. Succès total donc, qui préfigurait une complainte quasi-ininterrompue des joueurs PC qui réclameront, à cor et à cri, un portage sur leurs machines de nantis, chaque soubresaut de copyright devenant alors un prétexte pour renflammer un puits de hype intarissable.

Mais tout aussi violente fut la claque que cet illustre aïeul m’infligea, il était d’ores et déjà possible, pour le jeune joueur que fût, de distinguer un certain nombre de faiblesses et d’artifices, révélant sans mal quelques coutures un poil trop saillantes de l’ouvrage. Je pense ici notamment au rythme général de la trame principale, assez peu maîtrisé, et au relatif manque de variété des missions proposées, bien trop appuyées sur des mécaniques de Third Person Shooter honnêtes et une distribution abondante de chair à canon à peine plus éveillée qu’un teuton en plein Oktoberfest.

On imagine donc sans difficulté, la motivation des frangins Houser et de leur actionnariat quant à la décision rapide de poursuivre l’exploration vidéo-ludique de cette période charnière. Ce qui était pressenti initialement comme un projet satellite, dont la vocation était d’occuper le terrain entre deux volets de Grand Theft Auto, devenait alors une licence de premier plan. Quand on a un fer aussi incandescent, difficile de se retenir de le battre. Rockstar engageait dans la foulée la pré-production d’une suite à ce tabac surprise, qui se révélera être un développement pharaonique de près de huit ans. Rendez-vous compte : huit ans. À titre de comparaison, la norme pour les productions AAA se situe entre 2 et 3 ans. Huit ans à l’échelle du jeu vidéo c’est une éternité.

Ce qui frappe de prime abord, manette en main, c’est le bilan technique et artistique du jeu, qui rassurez-vous, ne sent pas la naphtaline. Sans problème l’une des productions les plus belles qu’il m’ait été données de voir, le RAGE Engine nouvelle version met les tripes de la génération actuelle en vrac. Sur PS4 Pro, on entend même la bestiole cracher du sang, quand il ne s’agit pas de perdre pied dans le compte des frames per second, de façon éparse fort heureusement. Je crois que personne, en dehors des magiciens responsables de l’optimisation graphique du moteur, ne pouvait s’imaginer qu’on pourrait atteindre un tel résultat avec si peu de moyens matériels. Bien entendu, cette débauche d’effets visuels est parfaitement mise en valeur par la patte artistique du jeu, plus cinématographique que jamais. Lorgnant sans problème vers le travail des chefs opérateurs les plus talentueux de ces dernières années, avec en tête pour les plus triviaux et contemporains Roger Deakins, Robert Ritchardson et Emmanuel Lubezki, RDR2 se construit une identité visuelle si forte que tous vos prochains jeux risquent de vous paraître aussi fade que des navets bouillis en période de gabelle. Il faut trébucher dans les bois pénétrés de rayons aveuglants, se noyer dans les brumes pendant un lever de soleil et sillonner les cimes au crépuscule, bref, se perdre dans ces immenses contrée sauvages, pour se repaître et se remettre de toute cette pornographie oculaire. Non, vos rétines n’étaient pas prêtes et ne seront manifestement plus les mêmes.

Cette débauche de talent créatif semblerait incomplète sans le travail titanesque abattu sur les animations. Héritage fort heureusement consolidé de GTA IV, Rockstar remet le couvert, malgré les critiques acerbes de l’époque, en imposant toute l’inertie que devrait impliquer le maniement d’un être de chair et de sang. Chaque mouvement fait l’objet d’une décomposition minutieuse qui participe à l’atteinte des objectifs de réalisme complètement assumés. Exit la maniabilité plus arcade du Grand Vol de Voiture V, welcome la lourdeur du cowboy charpenté. Chaque action, chaque mouvement prend du temps, presque exagérément, renforçant de fait un aspect simulateur de bandit auquel je ne m’attendais pas nécessairement. Cette orientation favorise la recherche d’une esthétique cinématographique contemplative, et une représentation presque naturaliste des prémices de la société américaine moderne.

Genre oblige, l’équipe de scénaristes s’est attelée à traiter bon nombres de problématiques actuelles au travers du prisme des grands bouleversements de l’époque. Certes la proximité thématique avec le premier volet est omniprésente, mais elle n’entrave pas pour autant le scénario, qui s’ouvre à de nouvelles latitudes. L’occasion pour un mastodonte comme Rockstar de délivrer une critique acerbe et punk de la société américaine et de ses fondations sanglantes. Un exercice toujours aussi savoureux, d’autant plus qu’il devient de plus en plus paradoxal. Critiquant entre autre le monde occidental moderne et l’aliénation de l’humain dans le processus d’industrialisation, le niveau de lecture peut très bien s’appliquer à l’industrie vidéoludique dont le chef de file ici à l’œuvre est tristement connu pour ses pratiques managériales douteuses. Difficile donc de ne pas y voir un degré de lecture d’une ironie mordante, qu’elle soit volontaire et assumée ou totalement collatéralle. Dans tous les cas, cela n’empêche aucunement d’apprécier la caractérisation des protagonistes principaux et secondaires ainsi que l’alchimie qui se développe entre eux au fil des événements. La bande devient rapidement très attachante, au point d’impliquer émotionnellement le joueur dans sa vie et sa destinée, forcément tragique, époque crépusculaire oblige. Qu’il s’agisse de Dutch, le père charismatique, révèlant progressivement ce qu’il camoufle sous cette épaisse couche de boniments, la transformation de Sadie Adler ou nos interactions avec la famille Marston, impossible de rester hermétique à ces tranches de vie. Même Arthur parvient à tenir la dragée haute à l’inoubliable John « fucking » Marston : le défi est amplement relevé. Enfin, les dialogues, toujours savoureux, accompagneront chacune de nos minutes au contact de cette seconde famille, tant dans le gameplay que les cutscenes, forcément surabondantes.

Cette surabondance, cet excès de narration dans ce qui devrait être pourtant un medium interactif, ne se révèle pour autant jamais problématique dans RDR2. Excessivement bien réalisé, Rockstar a invoqué six décennies de cinéma, dans une démarche cinéphile d’une maturité surprenante. Jamais aussi balourde et grossière que dans les jeux R* précédents, le jeu digère ses influences pour mieux se les réapproprier. Si j’abordais précédemment l’utilisation des travaux de grands directeurs de la photographie, il serait criminel de ne pas saluer une réalisation bluffante qui transcende chaque scène de l’œuvre. Le jeu conjugue parfaitement le classicisme d’un John Ford lorsqu’il s’agit de filmer un plan d’ensemble dans les étendues sauvages et certains placements des caméras virtuelles lors des scènes de chevauchées ou convoi, des instants beaucoup plus baroques qui ne dépareilleraient pas dans un western méridional du maître Leone, du western crépusculaire comme chez Pekinpah et Eastwood et même des influences post modernes à chercher du côté de Tarantino ou les plans séquences d’un frimeur comme Innaritù et bien des influences externes au genre lui-même. Tout est fait pour captiver le joueur devant ce ballet d’acteurs numériques qui n’en finit jamais. Œuvre fascinante qui, comme Icare, se brule les ailes à la frontière entre 7° et 10° art, comme pour mieux décrocher les lettres de noblesses d’une culture qui peine encore aujourd’hui à trouver la reconnaissance qu’elle mérite. Ne cherchez pas plus loin, RDR2 est sans conteste l’un de ses ambassadeurs les plus capables.

Enfin, pour clore cet éloge interminable, comment ne pas évoquer la bande sonore du jeu, peut-être la réussite la plus éclatante de Rockstar. Là encore, plus d’un demi-siècle d’influences a été savamment distillé dans une OST exceptionnelle. Chaque morceau a une identité musicale forte, agrémentant parfaitement la scénographie. Ont été convoquées pour l’occasion les incontournables guitares rythmiques, violons, qu’ils soient frottés ou pincés, des chapelets de notes rondes émanant de contrebasses et parfois d’emblématiques arpèges de guitare électriques complètement distordues et même quelques notes d’harmonica. Petit bémol cependant pour les morceaux de blues lyriques, à mes yeux de trop, par deux fois à la fin du jeu. Gageons que cette mineure déception ne soit que l’expression de mes préférences musicales marquées.

C’est à ce stade de mon article que les plus courageux et attentifs se demandent bien pourquoi j’ai placé autant de caractères pour introduire mon point de vue dans cet article. Chères lectrices, chers lecteurs, voici le moment tant attendu où l’on va disséquer la dimension ludique de RDR2. Et forcément, expliquer cette odeur tenace de formaldéhyde que ne parvient jamais véritablement à masquer toute cette extraordinaire maîtrise artistique. Évitons de prendre les chemins traverse et partons au galop nous attaquer frontalement à la problématique.

Séparant la phase de pré-production de la livraison d’un nombre d’années considérable, Rockstar livre un jeu de 2010 avec la trogne d’un jeu de 2018.
À trop investir dans la reconstitution naturaliste de son univers, à voir trop grand, Rockstar, œillères bien en place, a abandonné ses mécaniques de gameplay aux affres cruelles des ans.
Manette en main, les frustrations surgissent depuis toutes les strates de son gamedesign, de la structure même de son open world jusqu’à la plus menue des interactions contextuelles. Les tares de son prédécesseur, que j’excusais jadis eut égard à la relative fraîcheur de l’expérience proposée, deviennent aujourd’hui d’épouvantables archaïsmes auxquels j’espérais sottement ne pas être confrontés.

Oui, j’espérais naïvement une refonte, même timide, de cette formule d’open world ressassée depuis Grand Theft Auto 3. Pour reprendre un mot à la mode, une approche plus moderne, plus systémique. Aussi somptueux le monde de la bande de Dutch, soit-il, on est frappé par une approche extrêmement conservatrice du monde ouvert. Tout est somptueux, mais aussi terriblement prédéterminé, rempli de scripts qui n’attendent que le joueur consentant pour se déclencher. Pour reprendre un concept de William Audureau, le jeu est un « éco-musée » : un monde incroyablement fouillé mais finalement très avare en interactions, et du coup bizarrement linéaire. Jamais le travail abattu n’est mis en valeur par la structure, le jeu préférant enfouir son core gameplay sous un amas de mécaniques superficielles et chronophages, diluant inutilement un rythme qui déjà seul, peine à se passer de Ventoline.

Douloureux constat, un an après la sortie de Zelda Breath of The Wild, que de mesurer la presque absence d’impact d’une révolution mécanique pourtant saluée unanimement par la profession. Cette année encore, les Open Worlds n’ont pas changé : les cartes du monde, toujours plus vastes, sont encore trop souvent remplies de marqueurs à effacer machinalement. Pour des problèmes de conception et d’affordance, le joueur se voit encore et toujours retirer cette liberté d’explorer, de fixer ses propres objectifs et d’expérimenter avec les outils mis à disposition par les développeurs, constat tristement antinomique puisqu’on parle ici de bacs à sable. Jusque dans la structure même des missions, la liberté est retirée au joueur contraint d’atteindre les objectifs du game designer par l’unique méthode qui lui est imposée. Dévier d’une dizaine de mètre du chemin préétabli appelant inexorablement une sanction par un écran de Game Over.

Difficile d’accepter aujourd’hui que le millésime 2018 de Rockstar impose encore des missions dont les deux mamelles principales demeurent encore et toujours des déplacements interminables et bavards entrecoupés de massacres mollassons de légions d’ennemis vaguement belliqueuses.
À trop dilapider ses millions dans la modélisation superflue des gonades de ses destriers et un inventaire faune flore exhaustif, Rockstar s’épuise en perdant de vue l’essentiel : Red Dead Redemption 2 demeure un jeu. Si je conçois parfaitement que l’on veuille alourdir ses mécaniques pour viser un hyper-réalisme et produire une simulation de cow boy très cinématographique, je ne comprends en revanche pas en quoi cette démarche doit être portée au détriment du fun. Avec un budget dépassant sans doute les 365 millions de dollars de GTA V, on a les moyens de mener de front un travail de rénovation. On a les moyens remettre à plat les mécaniques de gunfight pour les rendre plus juicy et immersives et surtout de s’inspirer, par exemple, du virage opéré par Naughty Dogs entre Uncharted et The Last Of Us, vers des combats plus viscéraux en comité plus restreint. On a les moyens de s’inspirer de ses concurrents pour proposer des approches furtives dignes d’intérêt et mises en valeur comme une alternative au sein de ses missions. On a les moyens d’ajouter trois fois rien pour rendre les combats forcés mano a mano plus tactiques et amusants. Et enfin, on a les moyens d’ouvrir son gameplay vers des possibilités permettant d’appréhender les embûches de façons différentes, à la manière des braquages de GTA V.

Toujours plus démesuré et diablement plus beau, RDR2 oublie tout simplement d’être un meilleur jeu que son prédécesseur. J'aurais préféré voir trois fois moins d'oiseaux et une carte plus menue pour profiter en contrepartie de mécaniques de jeu plaisantes, d’une interactivité développée avec cet univers et une liberté d’agir qui ne se limite pas à choisir l’ordre d’exécution entre deux points d’intérêt. Pourquoi ? Parce que sur tous les autres aspects, Red Dead Redemption 2 prouve que Rockstar a aujourd’hui atteint un niveau de savoir-faire qui justifie sans problème son exposition en tête d’une industrie toute entière. Mais qu’importe, Red Dead Redemption 2 est enfin sorti, le petit monde du jeu vidéo peut de nouveau respirer.

----------


## Galgu

> Mais alors comment tu choisis tes jeux ? Parce qu'il faut bien se raccrocher à quelque chose à un moment.


yen a quelques un des sites pour taider a choisir. j utilise parfois celui la : https://whatshouldisteam.com/ bien foutu par categorie.

----------


## Supergounou

> En gros, un bon jeu narratif, qui bénéficie d'un univers singulier et assez consistant, mais qui n'égale pas Life is Strange ou la 1ère saison de The Walking Dead niveau émotionel.


Et niveau gamedesign? Y a quand même des énigmes ou c'est aussi chiant que les jeux cités?

----------


## Kaelis

Je me doutais pas que Berseria était si pénible, je croyais que tous les Tales of était standard (minimum passable quoi).

----------


## FrousT

> En quoi tu es de mauvaise foi ? C'est effectivement de la merde je te rassure.


Ok ca me rassure au final...




> Je me doutais pas que Berseria était si pénible, je croyais que tous les Tales of était standard (minimum passable quoi).


J'ai un trés bon souvenir de Tales of Symphonia, ok ca remonte à loin mais que ce soit histoire/perso/environnement/système de combat, c'était 100 fois plus intéressant que Berseria...

----------


## Herr Peter

> Et niveau gamedesign? Y a quand même des énigmes ou c'est aussi chiant que les jeux cités?


Oui il y a des énigmes, mais elles sont simples et pas faites pour qu'on se prenne la tête 45 minutes dessus. Le réel intérêt du jeu pour moi vient des embranchements de l'histoire, et le plaisir de voir le point final de l'aventure Dreamfall.

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui il y a des énigmes, mais elles sont simples et pas faites pour qu'on se prenne la tête 45 minutes dessus. Le réel intérêt du jeu pour moi vient des embranchements de l'histoire, et le plaisir de voir le point final de l'aventure Dreamfall.


Un peu comme Dreamfall en fait  ::): 
(sans les embranchements remarque, Dreamfall c'est quand même ultra linéaire)

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Actraiser* sur SNES. 

Fini à l'époque de sa sortie et donc, aujourd'hui.

Je n'aurai qu'une chose à dire: La nostalgie ferait mieux de rester là ou elle est le mieux, dans le placard.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

Fini Shadow Warrior 2.
J'avais un peu peur au vu des retours les plus récents sur ce forum.
Au final, c'est pas trop mal (et pourtant Dieu sait que je suis allergique à certains travers des MMORPG / mondes ouvertes / etc., et que j'ai jamais pu jouer à Borderlands plus de 5 minutes). Court juste comme il faut, bourrin comme le premier...voire pire ? Trop facile, je vous conseille le mode de difficulté le plus élevé. J'ai joué l'avant-dernier et on aurait dit un mode normal voire facile.
Je m'interroge sur l'intêret de la randomization dans les niveaux : vu la taille finalement pas immense du jeu, c'est un sacré défi technique que se sont ajoutés les devs, pour un avantage que je dirais pas énorme. Pas de lassitude pour qui voudrait faire deux fois le jeu, au moins.

(et maintenant : à moi l'event du backlog !)

----------


## Momock

> J'ai fini *Actraiser* sur SNES. 
> 
> Fini à l'époque de sa sortie et donc, aujourd'hui.
> 
> Je n'aurai qu'une chose à dire: La nostalgie ferait mieux de rester là ou elle est le mieux, dans le placard.


Boooââh, c'est super simpliste et limité mais c'est quand-même rigolo et fonctionnel, nan? La preuve: tu l'as re-fini.

PS: hmmm, je viens de voir sur l'autre topic que c'est la jouabilité du bonhomme/statue qui t'a posé problème. Je te suggère une cure d'Actraiser 2 pour revaloriser à quel point t'étais gâté dans le premier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*The Sexy Brutale* (2017)



Jeu d'aventure. Et une excellente découverte.

The Sexy Brutale, c'est en apparence un jeu d'infiltration, sauf que pas du tout parce que même s'il faut éviter de se faire voir, on ne peut pas mourir. En fait c'est plutôt comme le jeu des masques dans Zelda Majora's Mask: une demi journée de 12h se passe dans un immense manoir, où plusieurs invités s'y font tuer les uns après les autres. Grace au pouvoir de recommencer cette durée comme bon vous semble, il faudra explorer les différentes zones de jeu, pièces par pièces, afin de chercher des indices et de suivre les protagonistes afin de leur sauver la vie.

Et bordel, c'est super bien fichu. Le manoir est énorme, les personnages évoluent toujours de la même façon, chacun racontant leur histoire au fur et à mesure qu'on les espionne pour chercher à les sauver. On apprend à se déplacer dans cette vaste zone sans se faire voir, en jouant avec le temps, toujours dans l'idée d'en apprendre plus. Tout s'enchaine, les histoires, les lieux, les décisions, ça forme un tout hyper cohérent qui donne envie de s'investir dans l'univers.

En plus de ça, la DA façon cabaret victorien tue, l'OST tue, les énigmes sont super sympas, l'histoire est énorme jusqu'à la dernière seconde, y a plein de secrets à découvrir, qui ajoutent beaucoup au lore (j'ai même poussé jusqu'au 100%). Une réussite sur quasi tous les plans.

Enfin bon, je remarque que je m'emballe peut-être un peu beaucoup, faut dire que le jeu est encore tout chaud dans ma tête et que je l'ai démonté en un aprem (9h pour 100%) tellement j'ai aimé, alors un défaut: jeu Unity à la technique dégueulasse, plusieurs crashs, graphismes datés genre gros aliasing, des freezes.

En dehors de ça, mon GOTY 2017 en retard, foncez.

----------


## Hilikkus

Alors, je viens de finir *Undertale* dans le cadre de l'event du backlog




> C'était pas mal. Si j'étais bien sûr au courant de la hype autour du jeu, je n'en savais pas grand chose, si ce n'est qu'il existait la possibilité de ne pas tuer ses adversaires. Undertale semble être ce qui se rapproche le plus d'un JRPG light, avec ses stats, son inventaires, ses personnages. avec comme originalité un système particulier qui fait ressembler les "combats" à un mélange de petites énigmes et de mini jeu. J'imagine que si *Undertale* a marqué, c'est un peu par sa loufoquerie et beaucoup par son questionnement du comportement habituel du joueur dans le jeux vidéo, où les monstres ne sont là que pour être tués (et rapporter loot et expérience). C'est effectivement bien abordé et assez futé mais j'ai été gêné par l’écriture par moment un poil prétentieuse, notamment pour les personnages de Sans et Flowey. Undertale par moment tu hurles "Hey, regarde comme je suis plus intelligent que les autres jeux, regarde je te dis !!!" et cela m'a plusieurs fois sorti du jeu. Et puis merde, c'est globalement moche visuellement parlant. Heureusement on est gâté au niveaux des musiques, certaines étant vraiment excellentes 
> 
> Bref, j'ai plutôt bien aimé, j'en retiens surtout les combats que j'abordais comme des puzzles de point&click et 2-3 moments satiriques bien foutus. Et que décidément je suis ultra nul en shoot em up 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (Ce true last boss m'aura bien fait pleurer)
> 
> ...

----------


## Momock

> The Sexy Brutale, c'est en apparence un jeu d'infiltration, sauf que pas du tout parce que même s'il faut éviter de se faire voir, on ne peut pas mourir. En fait c'est plutôt comme le jeu des masques dans Zelda Majora's Mask


Ça ne se voyait pas du premier coup d'oeil, en effet. Bon ben zou, dans la wishlist.

----------


## schouffy

Oui The Sexy Brutale est vraiment une excellente surprise, je recommande aussi sans hésiter.

----------


## Zerger

> Alors, je viens de finir *Undertale* dans le cadre de l'event du backlog


Le run pacifiste rajoute une zone supplémentaire et change totalement le combat final. Si un jour l'envie t'en prend...

----------


## Blackogg

> Le run pacifiste rajoute une zone supplémentaire et change totalement le combat final. Si un jour l'envie t'en prend...


Et de manière générale le fait de relancer une sauvegarde 

Spoiler Alert! 


change certains dialogues

. Ça ne change pas le déroulement de l'histoire si on refait la même chose, mais c'est toujours ça de pris.

----------


## Euklif

> Je me doutais pas que Berseria était si pénible, je croyais que tous les Tales of était standard (minimum passable quoi).


En vrai, ils sont effectivement tous passable : le système de combat tient toute la barraque.
Par contre l'enrobage (technique, narratif ou univers "global"), on peut pas dire que cela touche l'excellence. Et il y a une perte de qualité croissante au niveau des donjons, pour une raison qui m'échappe encore.

Et vous me faites suer parce que j'ai pas pu faire le Berseria moi. Alors que je voudrais bien  :Emo: .

----------


## pothi

> *The Sexy Brutale* (2017)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Jeu d'aventure. Et une excellente découverte.
> 
> The Sexy Brutale, c'est en apparence un jeu d'infiltration, sauf que pas du tout parce que même s'il faut éviter de se faire voir, on ne peut pas mourir. En fait c'est plutôt comme le jeu des masques dans Zelda Majora's Mask: une demi journée de 12h se passe dans un immense manoir, où plusieurs invités s'y font tuer les uns après les autres. Grace au pouvoir de recommencer cette durée comme bon vous semble, il faudra explorer les différentes zones de jeu, pièces par pièces, afin de chercher des indices et de suivre les protagonistes afin de leur sauver la vie.
> 
> Et bordel, c'est super bien fichu. Le manoir est énorme, les personnages évoluent toujours de la même façon, chacun racontant leur histoire au fur et à mesure qu'on les espionne pour chercher à les sauver. On apprend à se déplacer dans cette vaste zone sans se faire voir, en jouant avec le temps, toujours dans l'idée d'en apprendre plus. Tout s'enchaine, les histoires, les lieux, les décisions, ça forme un tout hyper cohérent qui donne envie de s'investir dans l'univers.
> ...


Oui c'était vraiment très bien :D !

Désolé je suis très mauvais pour faire des bons retours sur les jeux. Je n'ai pas su te hyper lorsque je l'avais gagné  :^_^:

----------


## Illynir

> En vrai, ils sont effectivement tous passable : le système de combat tient toute la barraque.
> Par contre l'enrobage (technique, narratif ou univers "global"), on peut pas dire que cela touche l'excellence. Et il y a une perte de qualité croissante au niveau des donjons, pour une raison qui m'échappe encore.
> 
> Et vous me faites suer parce que j'ai pas pu faire le Berseria moi. Alors que je voudrais bien .


Bah achète le, radin.  :tired:  

Il est trouvable à 4 euros et quelques si tu n'es pas trop regardant.  ::ninja:: 

Et c'est une perte de qualité croissante en terme de level design tout court, les combats c'est toujours plus ou moins les mêmes qu'avant depuis toutes ces années avec des trucs en plus, sans doute trop même en fait de nos jours.
C'est peu étonnant vu qu'ils chiaient un jeu par an pendant des années, va faire du gamedesign de folie sur un JRPG dans ces conditions.

J'ai bon espoir pour le prochain (dont on ne sait rien) vu qu'ils prennent leur temps cette fois.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Le run pacifiste rajoute une zone supplémentaire et change totalement le combat final. Si un jour l'envie t'en prend...





> Et de manière générale le fait de relancer une sauvegarde 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> change certains dialogues
> 
> . Ça ne change pas le déroulement de l'histoire si on refait la même chose, mais c'est toujours ça de pris.


Ok merci pour les infos, je referais un run pacifiste ou en butant tout le monde à l'occaz.

----------


## Euklif

> Bah achète le, radin.  
> 
> Il est trouvable à 4 euros et quelques si tu n'es pas trop regardant.


Je suis très regardant mais pas de la manière dont tu le penses : 
- Sur pc, c'est drm-free ou rien (puis en plus, je l'allume de moins en moins vu qu'il lui faudrait un petit update).
- J'ai pas de PS4 et j'en veux pas.
- Il est sorti sur PS3 uniquement à l'étranger mais il n'y a pas de langages compréhensibles pour ma petite personne, anglais ou français donc, de ce que j'ai glané sur le net. 

Donc ben... non  :Emo: .




> Et c'est une perte de qualité croissante en terme de level design tout court


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Mais on est jamais tombé d'accord  ::P: .
Tu veux rejouer le match quand même ? 


Spoiler Alert! 


Puis de toute façon, le level design "chiadé" ne concerne casiment que les donjons, na !  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

> Je suis très regardant mais pas de la manière dont tu le penses : 
> - Sur pc, c'est drm-free ou rien (puis en plus, je l'allume de moins en moins vu qu'il lui faudrait un petit update).
> - J'ai pas de PS4 et j'en veux pas.
> - Il est sorti sur PS3 uniquement à l'étranger mais il n'y a pas de langages compréhensibles pour ma petite personne, anglais ou français donc, de ce que j'ai glané sur le net. 
> 
> Donc ben... non .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards...seria/76142996
https://steamcommunity.com/app/42966...8927846296508/
https://www.resetera.com/threads/aft...a.24465/page-3

J'en ai plein ma musette.  ::ninja:: 

 ::siffle::  ::trollface::

----------


## Euklif

Tu serais vraiment prêt à retomber dans une faille temporel en plus  ::P: .
T'as fait ma journée  ::lol:: .

Ma foi, ça donne toujours des éléments supplémentaires de comparaison pour ceux qui se demande  :^_^: .
Mais non, je ne tomberait pas dans cette boucle forumesque infernal  :Cafe2: 



Spoiler Alert! 


J'adore les Smiley de ce forum, y a pas à chier ^^.

----------


## FrousT

Ça prouve quand même que j'ai une endurance à toute épreuve pour l'avoir fini  :Cigare:

----------


## Illynir

Je l'ai fini aussi, pour la science.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

> The Sexy Brutale (...) gros aliasing


Le FXAA non désactivable est atroce, mais on peut jouer avec SSAA moyennant bidouille, j'en parlais là.

----------


## ercete

ce moment où tu te rends compte que faire une seule erreur sur un puzzle de *hexcells*  ne t'empêches pas d'avoir la tuile brillante... :WTF:

----------


## Blackogg

> ce moment où tu te rends compte que faire une seule erreur sur un puzzle de *hexcells*  ne t'empêches pas d'avoir la tuile brillante...


Certes. Tu peux avoir la tuile brillante ( ::trollface:: ) avec une erreur. Mais au fond de toi, tu t'en voudras.

----------


## ercete

Je suis pitoyable  ::'(:

----------


## Anonyme112

> C'est quoi du coup que t'a adoré ? Ramasser des centaines de boules blanches pour avoir accès à une moustache pour tes persos 
> 
> Après je l'ai reconnu je suis de mauvaise foi, mais dieu que je me suis fait chié...


Ben tout. L'univers, les persos, le système de combat, et la transition réussie je trouve vers Zestiria... Finalement il n'y a que l'héroine bas du front qui m'a un peu gonflé.

----------


## Supergounou

*Beholder* (2016)



Gestion/enquête, un truc du genre.

Je vais pas trop m’appesantir sur ce titre, car trop bizarre pour moi. En gros, le but est de gérer un immeuble dans un univers à la _1984_, de discuter avec les locataires, de fouiller leurs affaires et de suivre les décisions du gouvernement autoritaire, ou pas. Il y a deux ressources, le pognon et la réputation, qui permettront de valider des quêtes offertes tout au long du jeu. En fonction des décisions prises au court de la partie (environ 3h la partie), plusieurs fins seront disponibles.

Je pense que Beholder a un énorme potentiel, parce que les choix sont nombreux et j'ai l'impression que l'aspect gestion peut être assez poussé dès lors qu'on ne fait pas n'importe quoi comme moi. Il y a un énorme côté Papers Please, autant dans l'univers que dans les prises de décision. Le gros soucis que j'ai avec ce titre, c'est que j'ai eu la sensation tout du long de prendre constamment les mauvaises décisions, et que quoi que je fasse mon immeuble partait en cacahouète. Beaucoup trop de stress et de pensées négatives pour moi.

Mi-figue mi-raison donc, j'imagine que Beholder peut énormément plaire, malheureusement je ne suis clairement pas le public cible.

----------


## Wulfstan

> ce moment où tu te rends compte que faire une seule erreur sur un puzzle de *hexcells*  ne t'empêches pas d'avoir la tuile brillante...


C'est triste de s'en rendre compte tard, hein ? De mon côté c'est à la fin du jeu que ça m'est arrivé, après avoir recommencé un certain nombre de puzzles parce que je voulais la tuile brillante et que j'avais commis une erreur.  ::P:

----------


## Blackogg

Avec seulement 24 ans de retard, j'ai fini *Super Metroid*.
Et c'est toujours un excellent jeu. Il sortirait en l'état aujourd'hui, il se boufferait un 8 ou 9/10 sans forcer. (7/10 si on considère que tous ses successeurs seraient quand même sortis sans son existence préalable).
Le truc qui a le plus vieilli, c'est les graphismes (qui ne sont pas dégueus, loin de là, mais la résolution SNES en 2018, voilà). Également quelques contrôles un peu hasardeux (le grappin m'a bien fait rager par moment) mais rien de bien méchant après 20 min de manipulation.

----------


## Supergounou

*Bleed 2* (2017)



Run&gun tout à fond. On prend les même et on recommence, pourquoi se priver quand c'est bon.

On prend les même, un peu trop en fait: beaucoup de recyclage dans ce second opus, autant au niveau des boss que des mécaniques de level design ou des patterns. Dommage. L'univers est toujours aussi moyen, le scénario pire que dans le premier.

Mais ça on s'en fout en fait, si on joue à Bleed c'est pour le skill, la vitesse d’exécution et l'adrénaline. Et ça, c'est réussi ! D'autant que la nouvelle mécanique de jeu, qui permet de renvoyer les projectiles violets (comme sur le screen plus haut), ajoute vraiment en dynamisme. Pour le reste, tout est toujours aussi rapide, le triple dash aérien c'est génial, on fonce, on défonce, on enchaine les niveaux à toute blinde histoire de se trouver un boss le plus rapidement possible... pendant 1h. Oui, 1h c'est le temps qu'il m'a fallu pour finir le jeu en mode normal.

Heureusement, il y a toujours le scoring, qui est au final le cœur du game design de Bleed. Plein de niveaux de difficulté, des armes et des nouveaux persos à débloquer pour changer sa facon de jouer, des challenges, autant dire que je vais vite m'empresser de relancer le jeu afin de découvrir tout ça et ajouter un bon nombre d'heures au compteur.

Un très bon jeu pour les amateurs d'arcade donc, mais à prendre à petit prix si vous avez peur de ne pas accrocher sur la durée.

----------


## Euklif

Enfin quelqu'un qui en parle  :Mellow2: .
Bleed 1 & 2, même quand on est mauvais, on se fait super plaisir. Le dash casi gratuit permet des trucs de fou. C'est vrai que c'est du shoot a l'ancienne mais Il y a quand même pas mal de variété dans les situations (descendre avant l'écran, sur un véhicule, en arène, etc) qui fait qu'on ne s'ennuie pas. Que ceux qui aiment scorer ne soit pas rebutés par l'habillage dégueu, le reste est top. Les modes de difficultés sont d'ailleurs intéressants car vraiment progressif et agissent sur des potars aussi divers que les paterns, le nombre ou les pv's. Et le tout, sans ne jamais être injuste. 
Ils sont souvent en promo en plus. Même sur Switch (portage nikel). Bref, j'aime ces jeux d'amour  ::wub:: .

----------


## Supergounou

Oui c'est vraiment très bon les Bleed. Et c'est vrai que j'ai utilisé le mot "skill" mais les jeux ne sont pas vraiment difficile, puisque si on meurt on revient direct à l'endroit où l'on en est. Même en ultra hard suffit d'être persévérant et ça finit par passer.

Par contre, dès qu'on sait jouer un tout petit peu, bon sang que c'est grisant ! Là je viens de faire les niveaux 1 à 5 en rang S (sans se faire toucher et en allant vite), j'ai le sourire jusqu'aux oreilles.

----------


## KiwiX

*Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre*

Il était temps que je m'y mette ! Un jeu à la résonance un peu particulière, surtout en ce moment. Je conseille à tout le monde de le faire, le jeu est court (6h) et les mécaniques sont très répétitives mais la narration est bien foutue et mérite qu'on s'y penche. Pas forcément à faire si vous êtes déprimés mais sinon, c'est cool à faire.

----------


## Mietzsche

Oï, je viens de finir pour la première fois un run sur Everspace en mode facile (après un peu plus de 30 run/44h). Jeu vraiment très agréable, possible de jouer en VR, progression très linéaire, on ne se décourage jamais et on ressend à la fois une progression en puissance de parties en parties, couplée avec une compréhension croissante des mécanismes de cet univers, des découvertes de mystères en progressant, et une beauté à couper le souffle. J'ai joué directement avec l'extension (cosmic encounter ? je crois), qui ajoute pas mal de contenu (ce qui explique potentiellement que je ne me sois jamais ennuyé dans ma progression alors que le testeur de CPC trouvais la progression trop lente à l'époque du test.

Le jeu est vraiment bien pensé pour limiter les frustrations d'un Rogue Like (on est plutôt ici dans un Rogue Lite), ils ont notamment trouvé un bon moyen de donner un challenge fort au niveau final sans le côté désespérant du boss final de FTL.

J'ai fini le jeu 1x mais il reste du contenu (on me dit qu'en faisant d'autres run je dois collecter es morceaux d'ADN).

Bref, je conseille ce jeu pour tout fan de wing commander, ou pour toute personne voulant se faire un trip Star Wars en VR.

----------


## CptProut

Fini *Retour sur L'obra dinn* en a peu prés 8H.

C'etait franchement bien  ::):  le jeux demande beaucoup d'intuition et laisse le joueur pas mal tâtonné, bon après je dois avouer que j'ai tricher j'avais un membre de ma famille qui est fan de navigation "historique" qui m'indiquait le rôle de tout le monde en fonction de leur uniforme, mais il n’empêche que l'histoire est bien raconté et qu'il ai plaisant de traqué tel ou tel personnage afin de retrouvé son nom.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai "fini" *Dead Cells*, ou laissé tomber c'est selon. J'ai pas été emballé au début mais la maniabilité est si bonne que j'ai décidé de jouer le plus rapidement possible et ça m'a sauvé le jeu : moins compter sur les pièges et plus sur l'esquive, prendre plus de risques, choisir ou non de nettoyer un niveau ou de faire des détours, jouer beaucoup plus agressif... là c'est le bonheur  ::):  Ça m'a permis d'y passer une bonne trentaine d'heure très agréables. L'arsenal ultra varié et la bande son très originale m'ont fait relancer le jeu régulièrement.

Je me suis rendu compte que j'avais vu tout ce que le jeu avait à proposer avant même de finir ma première partie jusqu'au bout. Pas de nouveaux monstres, pas de nouvelles zones, pas de nouveaux boss. Décidément Isaac reste imbattable.

Je ne suis pas du tout intéressé par le côté "build parfait" pour aller taper dans les niveaux de difficultés supérieurs. J'ai supporté le farm de cellules grâce aux portes chronométrées (encore un avantage de jouer rapide).

Vivement une extension  :Bave:

----------


## Dicsaw

RDR2, l'histoire principale. Je vais pas faire le malhonnête, c'est pas toujours un très bon jeu mais j'ai kiffé.  :Cafe2:  

L’après chapitre 5 rattrape toutes les errances des premiers chapitres, le rythme s'emballe bien avec l'apparition des missions qui s'enchainent, on dirait presque Uncharted. Même si je vois le travail (et le budget  ::trollface:: ) ÉNORME pour créer le monde du jeu (comment on peut passer après ça ?  :Pouah: ), ça m'aurait pas déplu d'avoir un truc à la Max Payne 3, plus linéaire comme les derniers chapitres avec moins de conneries bouffe-temps. 

Mais la map est tellement bien foutue, y'a tellement d'interaction avec l'environnement et de mécaniques logiques (le système de chasse à la prime  :Bave: ) que c'est aussi une expérience de simplement se balader... donc c'est un peu plus compliqué que "on vire ça et le jeu pourrait être mieux".

Je reviens vite fait sur le scénario, la mise en scène et tous les trucs chiants du cinéma: c'est superbe et ça sonne pas comme "faire un bon scénario de jeu mais transposé en film c'est raté". A défaut de pouvoir le faire en vrai, un coup de Youtube et vous serez pas déçus.  ::ninja:: 

Maintenant j'ai hâte de voir la tronche du online, celui du 1er était super cool.

----------


## madfox

*Crosscode* fini en à peu près 70h et c'est de la bonne!  :Bave: 

L'aboutissement Germanique de ce qu'aurait pu(dû?) devenir la licence Secret of Mana. Un gameplay nerveux proche des épisodes Ys (Origin, Oath in Felgana,...) complété par une gestion d'éléments (eau, feu, onde, électricité) avec arbres de compétences à personnaliser en fonction de son style de jeu (Dash, Block, corps à corps, distant).

Une histoire qui ne casse pas 3 pattes à un canard tournant autour des nouvelles technologies mais qui est raconté dans un style Visual Novel avec des portraits qui illustrent superbement bien les émotions des protagonistes (et principalement l’héroïne) qui ne tombe pas dans une surenchère classique que l'on pourrait retrouver dans d'autres JRPG utilisant le même style de narration.

Une quantité de puzzles astronomique (les donjons en sont blindés  :Boom: ). Des puzzles qui mélangent astucieusement casse-tête, dextérité et timing.  Mais surtout qui se renouvellent sans cesse sur des heures et des heures de jeu.  :WTF: 

Sinon le continent est franchement vaste avec d'énormes zones à fouiller avec des temples cachés, des caves,... Les hubs(villes) sont super détaillés et plein de vie. Les devs ont réussi astucieusement à insuffler de la vie aux différents environnements en rajoutant un flux de joueurs constant qui traversent les différentes régions comme on pourrait se l'imaginer dans un MMO. Pour un open world en pixel art c'est un tour de force.

Quelques images pour illustrer :





Il y a encore des tonnes de trucs à dire...

Bref, mon GOTY indé 2018.

----------


## Ginfizz

Actuellement 20/25 heures sur le jeu, et je confirme, c’est excellent  ::):

----------


## Euklif

Comme il n'y a pas que le topic de la Switch, préparez vous a souffrir aussi :
Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a très peu de reviews/tests/critiques sur *Ghost 1.0*  alors qu'*Unepic*, du même dev', avait fait son bout de chemin dans le n'internet. Et franchement, c'est super dommage car le jeu mérite quand même qu'on s' y attarde. Le jeu nous fait donc diriger Ghost, une dame esprit dans un corps de robot, qui défouraille tout sur son passage. En gros. Et c'est très cool. Une vidéo prise au pif bonus :


...


Oui ? Faut développer ? Bon, bon...


Donc, sous forme spectrale, on peut prendre possession de tout ce qui est humanoïde. Forcément, certaines énigmes usent de cette mécanique pour vous ralentir. Rien de sorcier cependant. Et on peut aussi collecter des âmes. Ces dernières sont à débloquer à chaque écran de jeu sous certaines conditions tel qu'un mur à détruire ou un carnage à réaliser suite à une prise de contrôle et offre un peu de tout : du cheat' visuel, des améliorations, de la thunes, etc... Bref, un vrai petit jeu dans le jeu.
Et sous forme robotique, on est là pour blaster. Pioupiouboom. Souvent dans des arènes d'ailleurs (toutes ne sont pas obligatoire). Alors au début, avec notre pétoir toute molle, ça fait un peu Métal Slug sous prozac. Mais une fois qu'on débloque les armes secondaires et quelques améliorations passives, le prozac laisse sa place aux amphét's et c'est un véritable ballet à base de bouboules qui se déroule sous les yeux. Et le tout se permet de tout faire en version ++ lors du ng+ !

Les armes et améliorations secondaires, ainsi que les consommables, se débloquent via des cubes énergétiques qu'on obtient en butant du streum, de la caisse, ou en réussissant les arènes qu'on peut déclencher à loisir si besoin via activation d'alarme. Et forcément, plus le niveau d'alerte est balèze, plus grande est la récompense. Ha, et on perd tout à chaque mort donc faut pas hésiter à les dépenser quand on croise une boutique sur la route. Les points de compétences en revanche, s'obtiennent à certaines étapes clefs, tel de vulgaire coffre. Notre arbre se divise en 5 branches qui correspondent, en vulgarisant, à 5 personnages. Donc tout ce qui touche le hack est chez le hacker tandis qu'on ira voir l'entitée "vaisseau" si on souhaite s'auto-flageller, en rendant les ennemis plus résistants par exemple. Et en sus de la compétence choisie, on gagnera aussi un petit bonus passif lié aux traits de caractères. 
Concernant la progression de l'aventure proprement dites : j'ai parfois lu que c'était comparable a du Metroid-like... Foutaises. C'est du jeu d'aventure 2D classique, avec un level design qui utilise autre chose que de la ligne droite. Mais il n'y a pas de lieu inaccessible sans certaines compétences/armes. On collecte des bouts de codes pour faire une carte d'accès et une fois fait, on peut changer de zone. Point. Sur 10/12h environ pour la quête principale. La fin arrive sèchement en revanche amha : le niveau final a beau être top, j'en aurai bien vu un petit supplémentaire 

Spoiler Alert! 


pour que la conclusion soit plus jouée que mise en scène.



Le jeu compte pas mal sur son humour et quelques "gimmicks" pour rythmer la progression et, ma foi, ça marche plutôt bien. Il se permet même de déconstruire le mythe du boss de manière super astucieuse. Mention spéciale à 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce sac a PV qui te laisse dix secondes pour le détruire avant de s'autoriser à te pulvériser et à celle qui retourne ta puissance de feu si tu l'arroses trop "généreusement".

 Ha, et il y a des succès intégrés, aussi. Il me semble que certains aiment. 
Et avant que j'oublie, un petit mot sur le portage : on nous offre du 60 fps (a vu de nez) très solide, avec des textes et des menus lisibles. Petit bémol sur le contraste, non réglable, rendant les pièces sombres moins lisibles en mode portable qu'en téloche. Le réglage de la luminosité fait à peu près le taff mais ça reste dommage.

___________________

TL;DR : *GHOST*, C'EST BIEN BORDEL !

----------


## KaiN34

Mwé faudra que je reteste mais je n'avais accroché ni à la direction artistique ni aux contrôles un peu bizarre si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Euklif

Marrant que tu parles de ça... parce que la da est effectivement faiblarde à mon goût même si elle n'est pas non plus dégueu et que le reste tient debout.
Mais surtout, parce qu'au niveau contrôle, il y a bien un truc qui m'a fait rager lors de passage un peu tendu : la roulade. Je ne sais pas quelle idée à pu germer et, surtout, être validé dans ce cerveau malade... d'où c'est une bonne chose que la roulage se déclenche dans le sens de tir et non dans celui du déplacement ?! Si je tire à reculons, il y a quand même 90% de chance que je veuille faire mon roulé boulé dans le sens de'la marche. C'est l'évidence non ?  :Cafe2: 
J'ai donc effectivement eu une phase d'adaptation ^^.

----------


## Supergounou

> d'où c'est une bonne chose que la roulage se déclenche dans le sens de tir et non dans celui du déplacement ?! Si je tire à reculons, il y a quand même 90% de chance que je veuille faire mon roulé boulé dans le sens de'la marche. C'est l'évidence non ? 
> J'ai donc effectivement eu une phase d'adaptation ^^.


Perso j'aime bien, parce que ça casse nos habitudes et que pour moi c'est une bonne chose. C'est pas naturel oui, mais ça demande de faire attention et donc ça rajoute de l'apprentissage.

----------


## Momock

> Perso j'aime bien, parce que ça casse nos habitudes et que pour moi c'est une bonne chose. C'est pas naturel oui, mais ça demande de faire attention et donc ça rajoute de l'apprentissage.


C'est pas faux. J'avais le même ressenti par rapport à viser/tirer avec la mitraillette dans les MGS, qui donnait la sensation de devoir être prudent avec ce qu'on avait entre les mains, que le coup pouvait partir "tout seul", et ça me plaisait bien de changer mes habitudes. Alors que bon "objectivement" c'est pourri!  ::P: 

En tout cas les gens devraient tenter de jouer à Ghost 1.0 même s'ils n'ont pas aimé Unepic, c'est vachement mieux comme jeu.

----------


## Clydopathe

* The adventure of Captain Spirit*

Je l'ai commencé et fini hier soir en à peine 57min. Cette démo est plutôt sympa à jouer mais qu'est ce qu'elle est triste :/. On y joue un petit garçon qui vit sa vie à travers son imagination pour 
améliorer son quotidien. Le jeu nous fait passer une petite matinée dans sa vie et m'a foutu bien les boules  ::(: .

----------


## Ouamdu

*Batman: Arkham Origins + Cold, Cold Heart*
Un épisode sympathique mais-sans-plus. Classique jusqu'au bout des batarangs, scénario un peu plan-plan avec quelques passages inspirés, tout de même.
Le DLC Cold, Cold Heart est par contre très chouette, sans doute mon DLC Arkham préféré. L'origin story de Mister Freeze étant toujours aussi "cool", et la nouvelle combi envoie du lourd. Dommage que ce soit aussi court, au final.

----------


## Orkestra

Je copie-colle ici, pour un troisième post, mon retour sur *La-Mulana*, terminé hier et qui vaut bien que je fasse pleuvoir des éloges un peu partout sur le forum :

Alors, _La-Mulana_, qu'est-ce que c'est ?

Déjà il s'agit en fait du remake d'un jeu sorti en 2005 et qui rendait hommage à _Maze of Galious_ et à la MSX. Si ce remake rajoute deux nouvelles zones bonus et modifie deux ou trois petits détails du jeu, je crois que le gros du travail de refonte s'est fait sur les graphismes du jeu. Pas rebuté par les gros pixels (même les vidéos de l'original me plaisent bien) je dois bien avouer que les graphismes de cette version du jeu m'ont paru un peu austères de prime abord. Et puis on avance, on explore, et on se rend compte de l'incroyable niveau de détails cachés un peu partout, de la cohérence graphique de cet univers (ce qui n'était à priori pas gagné), et on finit par les trouver vraiment réussis, ces graphismes, et par se dire qu'ils donnent un vrai cachet au jeu.

Mais tout ceci ne nous dit pas vraiment ce que c'est que ce jeu. Surtout si comme moi vous n'avez aucune idée de ce qu'est un MSX ou _Maze of Galious_... Pour les plus jeunes d'entre nous, donc, on pourrait simplement dire que _La-Mulana_ est un metroidvania dans lequel on incarne un archéologue à fouet explorant les ruines de La-Mulana. Pourtant le jeu de Nigoro est bien plus qu'un simple metroidvania, un jeu vraiment à part et peut-être même la quintessence du jeu d'aventure. C'est bien simple, je ne crois pas avoir joué à quoi que ce soit de semblable par le passé.

Alors oui, à première vue il s'agit simplement d'un action-platformer en 2D vu de profil : on saute de plateforme en plateforme et on tabasse des serpents à coups de fouet mais une fois la manette en main on se rend rapidement compte que ça ne va pas être si simple : loin de l’agilité virevoltante du héros de _Hollow Knight_, Lemeza (notre personnage) est raide, il ne marche pas très vite, les sauts ne bénéficient (presque) d'aucun air-control, le fouet tape lentement et pas beaucoup plus loin que le bout de notre nez... Clairement, le jeu n'est pas là pour nous faire des cadeaux et même si le gameplay s'assouplira quelque peu grâce à des upgrades que l'on trouvera en cours de jeu, ne vous attendez pas à tracer votre chemin à travers les ruines sans y mettre un peu du vôtre : comme beaucoup de chose dans _La-Mulana_, maîtriser le gameplay vous demandera de l'investissement et il faudra apprendre à faire avec les limitations de notre archéologue. Loin d'être un défaut, ces contrôles relativement austères participent clairement de l'ambiance du jeu et c'est un plaisir une fois qu'on les a bien dans les doigts que de parcourir les différentes zones du jeu sans aucun soucis.

Enfin, "sans soucis", ça c'est une fois qu'on a bien exploré une zone et compris son level-design ! Car c'est encore l'un des gros points forts du jeu : la découverte des différents environnements du jeu. Chaque nouvelle zone que l'on découvre au cœur de cet immense monde ouvert est à la fois une joie et un défi que l'on aborde la peur au ventre : quels pièges nous réserve-t-elle ? Quels nouveaux types d'ennemis ? Où se trouve le prochain point de sauvegarde ? Le plan de la zone ? Si on finit par se promener (presque) partout les doigts dans le nez, il faudra encore une fois prendre le temps d'amadouer les lieux pour s'y sentir vraiment à l'aise.

Les niveaux sont sinueux, très variés, remplis de secrets, de raccourcis, de passages vers d'autres zones, d'ennemis, de boss et de mini-boss tous très différents les uns des autres. Là encore c'est incroyable le travail qui a été accompli dans la diversité des pièges, des ennemis et de leurs patterns mais aussi dans la diversité des zones : chacune est lié à une mythologie différente et pourtant l'ensemble tient d'un bloc sans jamais donner l'impression d'un patchwork mal assemblé. Je l'ai dit plus haut, cette cohérence on la doit à mon avis aux graphismes très réussis d'une part, peut-être aussi à l'entrelacement des niveaux entre eux (qui se révèle encore plus réussi que prévu une fois arrivé à la moitié du jeu environ), mais surtout on la doit au _lore_, à la façon dont toutes ces zones sont liées scénaristiquement...

Je ne spoilerai rien ici, ça fait partie de la découverte du jeu. Sachez tout de même que l'histoire des ruines de La-Mulana se révèle au fil des dialogues avec les PNJ (un peu), mais surtout à travers de très nombreuses tablettes, distribuées tout au long des niveaux, qui vous éclaireront sur l'histoire du lieu en même temps qu'elles vous serviront d'indices pour en comprendre les mécanismes et résoudre les énigmes qui vous permettront de progresser plus avant. Les énigmes, c'est un énorme pan du jeu et c'est une grosse partie de ce qui fait son charme et, selon moi, lui donne son caractère si particulier. Jamais je n'avais eu besoin de me creuser la tête comme ça, de prendre autant de notes (près de 20 pages A4 !!) : vous incarnez un archéologue et il va falloir vous retrousser les manches et archéologuer si vous voulez avancer, encore une fois le jeu ne vous fera pas de cadeaux ! À ce niveau là, La-Mulana ne fait aucune concession et n'espérez pas passer en force ; la difficulté des énigmes en rebutera certainement quelques uns mais c'est une si grande gratification que d'arriver à résoudre une énigme qui nous bloquait depuis plusieurs jours que la compensation vaut largement la peine ! Et encore une fois, c'est une mécanique parfaitement intégrée au jeu : quelle meilleure simulation d'archéologie qu'un jeu qui vous force à déchiffrer des fragments du passé pour avancer dans vos découvertes et progresser aussi bien dans le jeu que dans votre compréhension de l'histoire qu'il raconte ?

Alors, au final, _La-Mulana_ est-il parfait ? Pour moi, c'est sans conteste un chef d’œuvre et un jeu unique ; malgré tout, certaines énigmes sont vraiment très, très, très tordues et m'auront bien fait rager. Au point d'en dégoûter certains ? Les énigmes et leurs résolutions font partie de l'expérience du jeu et ce serait selon moi passer à côté de beaucoup trop de choses que de parcourir le jeu avec une solution. Pour autant, abandonner le jeu à cause d'une énigme trop tordue serait une vraie perte je pense et c'est évidemment l'occasion de souligner l'existence de cet incroyable guide (en anglais) qu'à concocté Cheshire, un canard, à base d'indices et de spoilers-gigognes qu'on peut révéler petit à petit. Le complément parfait à une première partie de _La-Mulana_. J'ai aussi eu la chance de pouvoir faire le jeu en parallèle de Kompre (un autre canard), qui a certes fini par me dépasser, mais il va sans dire que cela permet de créer une émulation qui permet de tenir le coup quand on bloque un peu longtemps, et de se rendre compte qu'on bloque chacun sur des difficultés différentes. Vraiment, ça aura été un plaisir de parcourir ce jeu avec lui. Et bien sûr, les encouragements de Frankymikey !

Ce que je retiendrai donc, c'est un jeu intransigeant sur ses énigmes (à l'image, peut-être, de l'idée que je me fait d'un _Myst_, ceci étant je n'y ai jamais joué donc pas sûr que la comparaison tienne la route) mais qui ne se contente pas de ça : un gameplay au petits oignons, un level design du même tonneau, une richesse incroyable et des boss mémorables. _La-Mulana_ c'est tout ça à la fois et quitte à me répéter il entre clairement au panthéon des meilleurs jeux qu'il m'a été donné de finir jusqu'ici.

Encore un énorme merci à Kompre donc, pour m'avoir accompagné tout au long de ce premier run, à Cheshire pour son guide, à Frankymikey pour ses encouragements et bien sûr à Supergounou pour m'avoir offert la suite dans laquelle j'ai hâte de plonger !

----------


## Ginfizz

Merci pour ce retour, ça donne envie  :;): 

Je m'intéresse à ce titre depuis quelques jours seulement (avant je croyais erronément qu'il s'agissait principalement d'un jeu de réflexes). Du coup ce que tu en dis attise mon intérêt : l'aventure en mode explorateur, avec plein d'énigmes et des notes à prendre, me tente bien, et si en plus l'univers a une certaine profondeur, c'est encore mieux  ::):

----------


## Euklif

> En tout cas les gens devraient tenter de jouer à Ghost 1.0 même s'ils n'ont pas aimé Unepic, c'est vachement mieux comme jeu.


C'est surtout très différent... comme le montre surement la vidéo que j'ai pas su intégrer !
Je cherche comment ça marche et je reviens éditer  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bobbin

> Crosscode


Entre Obra Dinn et Crosscode, ce forum me donne envie d'acheter plein de jeux indé :3

Je vais attendre les tests sur CPC quand même mais damn it ça a l'air top.

----------


## Momock

> Ce que je retiendrai donc, c'est un jeu intransigeant sur ses énigmes (*à l'image, peut-être, de l'idée que je me fait d'un Myst, ceci étant je n'y ai jamais joué donc pas sûr que la comparaison tienne la route*) mais qui ne se contente pas de ça : un gameplay au petits oignons, un level design du même tonneau, une richesse incroyable et des boss mémorables. _La-Mulana_ c'est tout ça à la fois et quitte à me répéter il entre clairement au panthéon des meilleurs jeux qu'il m'a été donné de finir jusqu'ici.


La comparaison se fait encore mieux avec sa suite, Riven, qui a cinq îles interconnectées et où les indices et mécanismes en rapport avec les puzzles d'une île s'éparpillent sur plusieurs autres (alors dans Myst chaque île est indépendante). Ça se compare aussi très bien avec Legend of Grimrock 2 (en plus aimable avec le joueur vu qu'on peut annoter ce qu'on veut sur la map qui est bien détaillée).

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*. Un bon jeu, bien que déprimant, avec un ambiance bien lourde. J'ai trouvé les combats un peu lourds par instants et j'ai eu un peu de mal au début vu qu'on nous balance dans le jeu sans explications (mais rien de bien compliqué). Je n'ai pas compris directement qu'on pouvait voir où on en était avec les runes, et du coup, il m'en manquait 7 à la fin, mais je ne refais pas le jeu pour ça  ::): 
Merci à lustucuit qui me l'a offert via cpcgifts !

----------


## Orkestra

> Merci pour ce retour, ça donne envie 
> 
> Je m'intéresse à ce titre depuis quelques jours seulement (avant je croyais erronément qu'il s'agissait principalement d'un jeu de réflexes). Du coup ce que tu en dis attise mon intérêt : l'aventure en mode explorateur, avec plein d'énigmes et des notes à prendre, me tente bien, et si en plus l'univers a une certaine profondeur, c'est encore mieux


Pas franchement un jeu de réflexe, non, mais il faudra quand même maîtriser la façon de se déplacer du personnage, notamment pour les boss. Mais il n'y a pas de phase de plateforme particulièrement compliquée si c'était ça qui te rebutait. En tous cas si tu te lances dans le jeu n'hésite pas à faire un tour sur le topic des jeux qu'à créé Frankymikey, tu devrais y trouver quelqu'un pour t'aider au besoin et personnellement ça m'intéressera toujours de lire les retours des joueurs sur le jeu  :;): 



Je profite d'être là pour copier-coller mon retour sur *Battle Chef Brigade Deluxe* que je viens de terminer dans le cadre de l'event du backlog :




> *Battle Chef Brigade Deluxe* terminé !
> 
> Encore un jeu qui m'intriguait à cause des retours très positifs que j'avais lu sur le jeu (notament La Chouette et Evilblacksheep, je crois) mais sans réussir à franchir le pas à cause des animations de combats qui me semblaient un peu raide et du genre du match3 qui ne m'attirait pas plus que ça. J'ai fini par chopper le jeu dans un Humble Monthly et voilà que cet event me "force" à y jouer.
> 
> Et bien comme pour _Rusty Lake Roots_ avant lui, c'est une bonne pioche !
> 
> _Battle Chef Brigade_, c'est un match 3, certes, mais c'en est un vachement bien enrobé !
> 
> Enrobé, d'abord, dans un concept rigolo : les gemmes qu'il nous faudra combiner correspondent à des ingrédient. En combinant 3 gemmes identiques on en obtient une nouvelle de niveau supérieure et, comme ça, on cuisine. Le but est d'obtenir le plus de points possible pour faire de notre plat le plus réussi et le plus à même de satisfaire les exigences du ou des jurys qui président à chacun de nos duels culinaires. Attention toutefois, le scoring ne se limitte pas à enchainer les combinaison, il faudra bien prendre en compte les goûts du jury qui peuvent demander à ce que le plat qu'on leur servira comporte une majorité de gemmes de feu, d'eau, de terre, ou une combinaison de celles-ci, ainsi que l'ingrédient clef annoncé en début de duel et qui devra absolument se trouver dans le plat que l'on servira à la fin.
> ...

----------


## FrousT

J'avais pas pris le bundle monthly pour Battle Chef Brigade mais au final ça reste le meilleur jeu du bundle pour moi  :^_^:   :Mellow2:

----------


## Ginfizz

> Pas franchement un jeu de réflexe, non, mais il faudra quand même maîtriser la façon de se déplacer du personnage, notamment pour les boss. Mais il n'y a pas de phase de plateforme particulièrement compliquée si c'était ça qui te rebutait. En tous cas si tu te lances dans le jeu n'hésite pas à faire un tour sur le topic des jeux qu'à créé Frankymikey, tu devrais y trouver quelqu'un pour t'aider au besoin et personnellement ça m'intéressera toujours de lire les retours des joueurs sur le jeu


Pour l'instant je le garde sous le coude, étant donné que je dois d'abord terminer CrossCode, ce qui me prendra pas mal de temps si je me base sur les 70h de jeu évoquées plus haut par madfox.

J'ai d'ailleurs une question par rapport à ce jeu : CrossCode est aussi rempli d'énigmes, qu'on peut qualifier de difficiles, mais pour autant il est user-friendly. Il ne laisse jamais de doute sur ce qu'on doit faire, et indique généralement les moyens qu'on devra utiliser dans de petites épreuves qui sont presque des tutos,  avant de compliquer les choses. Tout l’intérêt étant alors d'expérimenter et de bien combiner les éléments à notre disposition, ce qui est moins simple qu'on pourrait croire, et particulièrement jouissif quand on résout le problème. Il ne laisse donc jamais le joueur confus, et c'est une bonne chose car je trouve qu'il n'y a rien de pire que de sécher sur une énigme dont on n'est pas certain d'avoir compris la question.

Du coup je me demande comment se situe La Mulana sur ce point ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

À l'opposé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Entre Obra Dinn et Crosscode, ce forum me donne envie d'acheter plein de jeux indé :3
> 
> Je vais attendre les tests sur CPC quand même mais damn it ça a l'air top.


Ils sont passés à côté de CrossCode visiblement, quand j'ai posé la question personne ne m'a confirmé si c'était vaguement prévu pour un prochain numéro. Dommage.

----------


## PG 13

Moins de mags, moins de tests. CQFD

----------


## Momock

> Du coup je me demande comment se situe La Mulana sur ce point ?


Il est plutôt cryptique. Si tu ne prends pas soin de noter tous les trucs suspects et le contenu des tablettes dès le départ (et pas quand tu commences à bloquer, là c'est trop tard) tu vas tourner en rond sans savoir quoi faire. Il faut être trèèès méthodique. Ça n'a rien à voir avec les puzzles de Crosscode qui utilisent des règles fixes qui se maintiennent tout le long du jeu et s'étirent sur maximum deux ou trois écrans (la plupart du temps un seul), dans La-Mulana il y a quelques puzzles mais il y a surtout des énigmes dont les éléments nécessaires à leur résolution peuvent s'éparpiller sur plusieurs "mondes", et le _lore_ n'est pas là que pour l'ambiance.

----------


## Ginfizz

Ok... tu viens de pousser encore un peu plus le jeu vers ma wishlist  ::): 

Encore une ch'tite question : on a accès à des maps dans le jeu ou faut-il tout cartographier à la main ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il y a un système de cartes assez basique, qu'il vaut mieux compléter par des notes manuelles pour les détails. Donc, un peu les deux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

Et surtout, il faut trouver les maps (le jeu ne se cartographie pas tout seul), ce qui est parfois un peu compliqué...

D'ailleurs, au cas où tu te lances dans le jeu, le premier conseil c'est de lire attentivement le manuel (dispo en pdf sur steam)  :;):

----------


## Ginfizz

Ok merci. Pour le reste je vais lurker du côté du topic dédié, je crois que tu en connais le tenancier  :;):

----------


## Olima

J'ai commencé une partie de La Mulana il y a looongtemps. Autant dire que si je reprends maintenant je risque d'être complètement paumé (je n'étais allé que jusqu'au premier boss environ, mais je crois que j'avais déjà dû prendre des notes... ). Bon, vu que mon pc rame trop pour bien faire tourner Rain World, je vais peut être reprendre du début... :/

----------


## Orkestra

> J'ai commencé une partie de La Mulana il y a looongtemps. Autant dire que si je reprends maintenant je risque d'être complètement paumé (je n'étais allé que jusqu'au premier boss environ, mais je crois que j'avais déjà dû prendre des notes... ). Bon, vu que mon pc rame trop pour bien faire tourner Rain World, je vais peut être reprendre du début... :/


Ah ben de toute façon oui, il faut prendre des notes tout de suite parce que bon, il y a des trucs que tu liras dans les deux premières heures du jeu et qui te serviront à la toute fin au bout de 50 heures...  ::wacko::

----------


## Olima

> Ah ben de toute façon oui, il faut prendre des notes tout de suite parce que bon, il y a des trucs que tu liras dans les deux premières heures du jeu et qui te serviront à la toute fin au bout de 50 heures...


Merci, ça confirme : si je relance, faut que je reprenne au début :D (par curiosité, combien d'heures pour le boucler environ ?)
edit : pardon, la réponse à ma question était dans lemessage quoté :/ ::fatigue:: : :Facepalm: :

----------


## Ginfizz

Avec un tel sens de l'observation, il te faudra sûrement beaucoup plus que 50 heures  ::ninja::

----------


## Big Bear

Pas seulement des trucs à lire, mais chaque décor regorge de dessins de symboles bizarres, et on sait en les voyant que ça recèle des mystères: c'est simple, La-mulana est LE chef d'oeuvre de level design du jeu vidéo, ses développeurs ont tout compris mieux que le reste de l'intégralité de l'industrie du jeu vidéo depuis que le jeu vidéo existe. C'est simple, les joueurs d'Assassin's Creed et de Tomb Raider Montreal ne sont pas prêts, je dirais même que ce sont les personnes les moins prêtes pour La-mulana, le seul VRAI jeu d'exploration, d'Indiana jones de toute l'hisotire du jeu vidéo.

Enfin, La-mulana est un jeu vidéo ultime, au même titre que Dwarf Fortress. S'il fallait définir ce qu'est le level design, et en faire une master class, il n'y a que La-mulana comme cas d'étude. Ce jeu devrait être appris par cœur par les tous devs de AAA next gen, comme diplôme de fin d'étude, là on aurait du bon jeu vidéo.

----------


## Orkestra

> Merci, ça confirme : si je relance, faut que je reprenne au début :D (par curiosité, combien d'heures pour le boucler environ ?)
> edit : pardon, la réponse à ma question était dans lemessage quoté :/ ::fatigue:: ::


A mon avis ça peut vachement varier d'une personne à l'autre mais c'est clairement long. J'ai mis un peu plus de 50 heures, Kompre, qui a fait le jeu à peu près en même temps que moi à mis autour de 75 heures je crois. Howlongtobeat annonce moins de 30 heures pour la quête principale mais ça me semble clairement sous évalué, à moins de jouer avec une solution sur les genoux.

Sinon le speedrun c'est 2 heures environ...  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour moi c'était dans les 80h pour le premier run mais en hard, avec le moins d'aide possible (mais un peu quand même). Je rejoins le conseil des autres, si tu n'y avais pas beaucoup joué et que tu l'as laissé de côté depuis longtemps, reprends du début.

Sinon pour rebondir à propos des cartes, voici le type de notes qu'il peut être utile de prendre sur une zone (ça vient du 2, mais l'idée est la même).






> Bon, vu que mon pc rame trop pour bien faire tourner Rain World, je vais peut être reprendre du début... :/


C'est bizarre tout de même, le jeu n'est vraiment pas gourmand (contrairement à ses protagonistes  ::trollface:: ). Tu as la config minimum ?

----------


## Olima

> C'est bizarre tout de même, le jeu n'est vraiment pas gourmand (contrairement à ses protagonistes ). Tu as la config minimum ?


J'avoue que je n'ai même pas vérifié, je pense que non en fait, mais à 4 euros j'ai tenté quand même (je n'ai pas la config pour dead cells, et il tourne quand même, malgré des ralentissements quand y'a trop de monde à l'écran) sur Rain world, in game ça a l'air de tourner à peu près correctement, mais avant d'y arriver, ç a a mis 10 mn pour se lancer, ça m'a fait des écrans noirs et ça a freezé comme ça un moment (lors de séquence d'intro animée), bref je rééssaierai peut-être, mais ça m'a pas mal découragé  :;): 


Sinon pas mal l'idée de map pour La Mule, je note.

----------


## madfox

> Pas seulement des trucs à lire, mais chaque décor regorge de dessins de symboles bizarres, et on sait en les voyant que ça recèle des mystères: c'est simple, La-mulana est LE chef d'oeuvre de level design du jeu vidéo, ses développeurs ont tout compris mieux que le reste de l'intégralité de l'industrie du jeu vidéo depuis que le jeu vidéo existe. C'est simple, les joueurs d'Assassin's Creed et de Tomb Raider Montreal ne sont pas prêts, je dirais même que ce sont les personnes les moins prêtes pour La-mulana, le seul VRAI jeu d'exploration, d'Indiana jones de toute l'hisotire du jeu vidéo.
> 
> Enfin, La-mulana est un jeu vidéo ultime, au même titre que Dwarf Fortress. S'il fallait définir ce qu'est le level design, et en faire une master class, il n'y a que La-mulana comme cas d'étude. Ce jeu devrait être appris par cœur par les tous devs de AAA next gen, comme diplôme de fin d'étude, là on aurait du bon jeu vidéo.


Je vais me faire lyncher... Sans remettre en cause le statut culte derrière La-Mulana.

Un jeu (même de 2005) qui t'oblige à noter des pages d'informations dans un cahier pour pas se retrouver bloquer j'appelle pas ça du bon game design... Mais juste du fétichisme old-school.  ::ninja::

----------


## PG 13

Comme dans Myst  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je vais me faire lyncher... Sans remettre en cause le statut culte derrière La-Mulana.
> 
> Un jeu (même de 2005) qui t'oblige à noter des pages d'informations dans un cahier pour pas se retrouver bloquer j'appelle pas ça du bon game design... Mais juste du fétichisme old-school.


Attends, tu veux dire que pour toi le jeu vidéo est... est un _jeu_ ? Que tu fais pour, pour, pour _jouer_ ? Mais honte à toi !

----------


## Supergounou

> Un jeu (même de 2005) qui t'oblige à noter des pages d'informations dans un cahier pour pas se retrouver bloquer j'appelle pas ça du bon game design... Mais juste du fétichisme old-school.


Chacun son truc, moi j'adore noter plein de choses sur papier lorsque je joue. Je peux colorier, mettre du fluo, barrer quand je pars sur une mauvaise piste. Alors certes, d'autres préféreront reporter tout ça dans un document word ou même directement dans le jeu, mais la différence est mince.

Une énigme sans un support derrière, c'est presque plus une énigme. C'est comme résoudre un problème de maths. Par exemple, The Witness qui est une perle du puzzle-game moderne, t'es obligé de prendre des notes, de faire des schémas, des calculs, etc...

----------


## madfox

C'est clair, chacun son truc. Au fond ça me dérange pas de sortir un bout de feuille pour résoudre une énigme mais quand l'utilisation est pousser à l'extrême je trouve ça contre productif.




> Je vais me faire lyncher... Sans remettre en cause le statut culte derrière La-Mulana.
> 
> Un jeu (même de 2005) qui t'oblige à noter des pages d'informations dans un cahier pour pas se retrouver bloquer j'appelle pas ça du bon game design... Mais juste du masochisme old-school.


Je me corrige je voulais dire *masochisme* pas fétichisme  ::P:

----------


## Big Bear

Cela signifie que le jeu vidéo prend vie dans le monde réel, que tu ES Indiana Jones, ou que tu ES Lara Croft.

----------


## Euklif

Non, ça c'est un escape game  ::ninja:: .
Sinon en vrai, je trouve aussi complètement con de ne pas donner les outils en jeu pour ce genre de chose. Même si ça doit se traduire par un paint et un bloc note de fortune.

----------


## Supergounou

> Même si ça doit se traduire par un paint et un bloc note de fortune.


T'auras jamais la même liberté avec ta manette qu'avec une feuille et un crayon. Ou alors il faut avoir une tablette graphique, mais du coup ça limite directe l’audience.

Mais même sans ça, quand tu joues à SuperMetroid et que tu tombes sur une salle avec un secret inaccessible, soit t'as une mémoire de fou et tu t'en rappelles pour quand tu auras l'upgrade adéquate, soit tu te dis "quand j'aurai toutes les upgrades je refais toutes les salles du jeu" mais tu vas te faire chier, soit tu notes sur un calepin juste à côté de ta main qu'il faudra revenir plus tard ici. Mon choix est fait perso.

----------


## Euklif

Oui fin, typiquement, ce jeu t'offre une map. Tu rajoute une option marquage et ça le fais. Avec s' il faut une liste de mots clefs en guise d'annotation rapido. C'est l'exemple même du type de jeu où ce serait archi facile à contourner.
Ce serait plus compliqué sur des jeux comme myst ou mulana mais pas infaisable pour autant... Et entre nous, je trouve que c'est quand même un comble qu'on est quasiment pas fait de progrès en terme d'UI depuis le temps sur toute cette game de jeu. Mais ce n'était que mes 2 centimes, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale  ::P: .

----------


## KaiN34

> T'auras jamais la même liberté avec ta manette qu'avec une feuille et un crayon. Ou alors il faut avoir une tablette graphique, mais du coup ça limite directe l’audience.
> 
> Mais même sans ça, quand tu joues à SuperMetroid et que tu tombes sur une salle avec un secret inaccessible, soit t'as une mémoire de fou et tu t'en rappelles pour quand tu auras l'upgrade adéquate, soit tu te dis "quand j'aurai toutes les upgrades je refais toutes les salles du jeu" mais tu vas te faire chier, soit tu notes sur un calepin juste à côté de ta main qu'il faudra revenir plus tard ici. Mon choix est fait perso.


T'as recopié toute la map de SuperMetroid sur un cahier ?  :Sweat: 

Sinon ça m'arrive rarement de prendre des notes dans un jeu (faut dire que les puzzles game c'est pas trop mon truc), la seule fois où je me rappelle avoir utilisé un carnet c'était dans *Dishonored 2* pour l'énigme du manoir de Stilton, c'était très sympa d'ailleurs.  :Bave:

----------


## Nono

Pour moi, c'était les accords de guitare dans Lumino City. D'habitude les énigmes musicales basiques, ça passe. Mais là, c'était un peu épais pour un non musicien (à la mémoire de poisson rouge).

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui fin, typiquement, ce jeu t'offre une map.


Ben la map t'indique un petit rond pour les items que tu as manqués:



Spoiler Alert! 






Par contre ça ne vaut pas une note "ici avec un item qui te permettrait de sauter un peu plus haut" sur un cahier d'après moi. Alors certes, le jeu peut te proposer des marqueurs qui reflètent ça (genre marqueur rose "saut plus haut", marqueur orange "objet explosif", etc...) mais du coup ça pète la liberté d'imaginer quel type d'objet peut te proposer le jeu plus tard. Je pense surtout aux upgrades de Axiom Verge qui sont toutes étonnantes au fur et à mesure qu'on les découvre, mais bon, psychorigide du spoil, je plaide coupable.

Encore une fois, ça dépend vraiment de ce qu'on cherche dans un jeu vidéo, genre j'ai adoré dresser des listes sur mon cahier en jouant à Yakuza 0, pour toute la partie crafting, et j'aurai pas pu faire ça avec ma manette même avec le meilleur outils ingame.




> Avec s' il faut une liste de mots clefs en guise d'annotation rapido.


Pour moi même ça ce serait pas exhaustif. Et pas du tout intuitif, j'aurais l'impression de perdre mon temps pour choisir les mots etc... Je trouve vraiment plus pratique l'ancienne méthode.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour moi, c'était les accords de guitare dans Lumino City. D'habitude les énigmes musicales basique, ça passe. Mais là, c'était un peu épais pour un non musicien (à la mémoire de poisson rouge).


Je te rassure je suis plutôt mélomane et là aussi j'ai sorti mon cahier  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

J'étais passé à côté de ton post




> T'as recopié toute la map de SuperMetroid sur un cahier ?


Non pas à ce point, juste pour les objets que je rate, mais par contre j'ai encore le cahier où j'ai noté toutes les maps de Ishar 2  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Non pas à ce point, juste pour les objets que je rate, mais par contre j'ai encore le cahier où j'ai noté toutes les maps de Ishar 2


Le jour où tu ouvres ton musée, je paye l'entrée sans problème... :-)
(ça me rappelle trop l'époque CPC où on griffonnait cartes, mots de passe donnant accès aux différents niveaux, etc.)

----------


## Orkestra

> Je vais me faire lyncher... Sans remettre en cause le statut culte derrière La-Mulana.
> 
> Un jeu (même de 2005) qui t'oblige à noter des pages d'informations dans un cahier pour pas se retrouver bloquer j'appelle pas ça du bon game design... Mais juste du fétichisme old-school.


Tu réponds à un troll par un troll ou bien tu es sérieux ?
Parce qu'il faut vraiment ne pas avoir joué à La-Mulana pour penser que son level/game-design n'est pas bon. Et vu mes notes je ne vois vraiment pas comment ils auraient pu intégrer ça au jeu... d'ailleurs ils ont essayé, on peut sauvegarder les indices, mais pour le coup ça c'est raté et inutilisable. Pas fait pour plaire à tout le monde, clairement, mais le fait de prendre des notes ce n'est pas un écueil que les dév' n'ont pas su éviter, c'est la base même du jeu, et c'est sacrement bien fait. 

Après, que ce prémisse de base ne te convienne pas, c'est tout à fait compréhensible et Bigbear a évidemment tort de penser que seuls des jeux comme La-Mulana mériteraient d'exister. Après tout je suis moi même un grand adepte de Super Mario Bros par exemple où le gameplay se résume à aller à droite et à sauter et où le côté prise de notes et prise de tête est pour le moins réduit... Par contre je n'aime pas les Point'n clic, ce n'est pas pour ça que je ressens le besoin d'aller dire à tous les amateurs du genre qu'ils sont adepte de jeux au gameplay pourri. Bon, il faut bien reconnaître qu'ils ont des goûts de chiotte tout de même...  ::trollface::

----------


## Momock

> Oui fin, typiquement, ce jeu t'offre une map. Tu rajoute une option marquage et ça le fais. Avec s' il faut une liste de mots clefs en guise d'annotation rapido. C'est l'exemple même du type de jeu où ce serait archi facile à contourner.
> Ce serait plus compliqué sur des jeux comme myst ou mulana mais pas infaisable pour autant... Et entre nous, je trouve que c'est quand même un comble qu'on est quasiment pas fait de progrès en terme d'UI depuis le temps sur toute cette game de jeu. Mais ce n'était que mes 2 centimes, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale .


Bah ils peuvent simplement te laisser taper ce que tu veux et ça apparaîtrait en passant la souris sur le marqueur, comme dans Divinity 2 ou Grimrock 2. Tant pis pour les consoleux qui feront sans.  :Indeed:

----------


## Orkestra

Taper ce que tu veux où ? Ca s'organise comment pour toi ?

----------


## Ginfizz

Héhé, en lisant cette discussion sur les annotations je me suis moi aussi remémoré Ishar 2 et beaucoup d'autres jeux de cette époque qui nécessitaient de prendre des notes pour pouvoir s'en sortir  :Emo: 




> Je vais me faire lyncher... Sans remettre en cause le statut culte derrière La-Mulana.
> 
> Un jeu (même de 2005) qui t'oblige à noter des pages d'informations dans un cahier pour pas se retrouver bloquer j'appelle pas ça du bon game design... Mais juste du fétichisme old-school.


En règle générale je serais plutôt d'accord avec toi, mais dans ce cas précis ça semble s'intégrer parfaitement avec le thème du jeu : l'explorateur qui s'enfonce dans des cavernes toujours plus profondes et qui relate toutes ses découvertes dans un calepin pour s'y retrouver (et pour la science !). Ça fait partie intégrante du trip, et en fait c'est même ce point particulier dans le post d'Orkestra qui a éveillé mon intérêt pour le jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le jour où tu ouvres ton musée, je paye l'entrée sans problème... :-)


 ::wub:: 




> Taper ce que tu veux où ? Ca s'organise comment pour toi ?


Je pense que la réaction de Momock concerne les Metroid-like uniquement, sur PC qui plus est. Et ouais c'est une bonne solution que de pouvoir cliquer sur une salle et de taper directement au clavier un message pour se souvenir quoi faire. C'est fou je SAIS que j'ai joué à un jeu où il y a ça comme mécanique il y a pas si longtemps, mais je n'arrive plus du tout à me souvenir duquel.

----------


## Ginfizz

Grimrock ?

----------


## Supergounou

Non c'était un Metroid-like genre The Aquatic Adventure of the Last Human ou un autre truc indé obscur surement.

Dans les Dungeoncrawlers c'est le genre de mécanique quasi obligatoire par contre, tellement c'est dur de se repérer.

----------


## DeadFish

> http://tof.cx/images/2018/11/14/b196...fbe4dad4ae.jpg


Mais on vous paie pour ça ? C'est une secte ? Comment ça se passe ?

----------


## Momock

> Taper ce que tu veux où ? Ca s'organise comment pour toi ?


Eh bien quand tu poses un marqueur sur la map une fenêtre s'ouvre et tu tapes ce que tu veux puis tu valides. Ensuite en passant le curseur sur le marqueur le texte que t'as entré apparaît. Idéalement la pression d'une touche permettrait de faire apparaître les premiers mots de tous les marqueurs pour retrouver celui qu'on cherche plus rapidement (un peu comme la touche qui permet de voir les noms des items dans un hack'n'slash).

----------


## parpaingue

C'est clair qu'un système comme ça serait super pratique pour tout ce qui est metroidvania. Si je me souviens bien on pouvait déjà écrire sur la map dans pas mal de vieilleries du style Ultima Underworld ou Stonekeep, c'est une fonctionnalité qui a disparu par la suite, avec les "progrès de la technologie".
Par contre La Mulana c'est vraiment le cas à part, il est clairement fait pour que le joueur note plein de trucs, ça fait partie du jeu.

----------


## schouffy

C'était pas dans Hollow Knight où ils ont rajouté ça dans un patch ?

----------


## KaiN34

> C'était pas dans Hollow Knight où ils ont rajouté ça dans un patch ?


Wep, ils ont rajoutés 4 sets de marqueurs de couleurs différentes qu'on peut placer sur la map mais pas annoter.

----------


## Orkestra

> Eh bien quand tu poses un marqueur sur la map une fenêtre s'ouvre et tu tapes ce que tu veux puis tu valides. Ensuite en passant le curseur sur le marqueur le texte que t'as entré apparaît. Idéalement la pression d'une touche permettrait de faire apparaître les premiers mots de tous les marqueurs pour retrouver celui qu'on cherche plus rapidement (un peu comme la touche qui permet de voir les noms des items dans un hack'n'slash).


Ah oui mais je suis d'accord que ça serait utile pour un paquet de jeu, par contre ça ne m'aurait absolument pas aidé dans La-Mulana sachant que les indices qu'on trouve dans une salle se rapporte rarement à quelque chose à faire dans la-dite salle. J'ai organisé mes notes par zones au début et puis par "thème" quand je pouvais. Mais tu étais peut-être déjà passé à un autre jeu effectivement  ::): 

edit : ça aurait pu m'aider quand même, maintenant que j'y pense, pour noter les magasins ou PNJ, mais on trouve un item qui permet de les indiquer sur la carte au bout d'un moment (assez tard dans le jeu par contre)

----------


## Illynir

*The room Three* est sortie le 13 Novembre dans l'indifférence générale de la presse "spécialisé", portage comme les deux premiers des jeux android/ios. Comme d'habitude le travail de portage est exemplaire, le jeu est beau, le jeu est fluide.

Alors je l'ai fini en 6 Heures, c'est sans doute le jeu le plus aboutie de la série. La ou les deux premiers se concentraient sur les énigmes et les "boites" à ouvrir, ici on a un peu d'exploration, à travers un hub central, mieux encore il y a 4 fins différentes à débloquer. Il se rapproche nettement plus d'un Myst dans l'optique en fait et ce n'est pas pour me déplaire. Nous avons même une lentille spécial en plus maintenant qui nous permet de voir ce qui est très petit, le jeu joue alors sur les échelles de façon remarquable et on est toujours très surpris du résultat.

Que dire de plus sinon, c'est DE.LA.BOMBE, c'est tout. J'ai adoré de bout en bout, l'ambiance, les énigmes, la difficulté parfaitement dosé, l'univers en général... Pour 6 euros putain, que demander de plus sans déconner ?  ::lol:: 

Le lien ici: https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...he_Room_Three/

Les liens des deux premiers que je conseille fortement également de faire avant ici vu qu'il y a un fil narratif entre les trois:
*The room 1*: https://store.steampowered.com/app/288160/The_Room/
*The room 2*: https://store.steampowered.com/app/425580/The_Room_Two/

Le total fait 16 balles pour environs 20 heures de jeu réunis, c'est donné vu la qualité, franchement.

----------


## Momock

> Ah oui mais je suis d'accord que ça serait utile pour un paquet de jeu, par contre ça ne m'aurait absolument pas aidé dans La-Mulana sachant que les indices qu'on trouve dans une salle se rapporte rarement à quelque chose à faire dans la-dite salle.


C'est vrai. Il faudrait avoir un bloc-notes en plus de la map, avec des pages à tourner, des intercalaires et tout.  :Bave: 

Plus j'y pense, plus le plus simple reste de prendre un papier et un crayon IRL, mais si c'est fait in-game le résultat sera moins brouillon que mes griffonages.

----------


## madfox

> C'est vrai. Il faudrait avoir un bloc-notes en plus de la map, avec des pages à tourner, des intercalaires et tout.


En fait, le succès de La-Mulana n'est pas lié à du masochisme old-school mais bel et bien un fétichisme... des fibres cellulosiques végétales!  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

L'autre fois je vous parlais de *Bleed 2*. J'ai poussé l'expérience jusqu'à mon palier limite de skill, et c'est vraiment un bon jeu. Si on passe l'histoire principale en 1h, tous les défis annexes sont bien pensés, les personnages jouables changent pas mal l'expérience de jeu, pas de bug, tout est très propre. 

Au final il m'aura tenu 10h, et je conseille.

----------


## Mikch

Tokyo Xanadu ex+, que j'avais pris en promo y'a un bon moment. Clone désargenté de Persona, assumé jusqu'à la caricature (bonjour l'Idol nommée Rion Kugayama ou la présidente du BdE riche héritière... ::|: ), où les S-Link sont remplacés par un système d'affinités qui n'amène pas grand chose, et les stats sociales du héros ne servent qu'à obtenir des récompenses de la part de papy (et semble-t-il à obtenir la True Ending, sauf que vu les conditions demandées, j'estime qu'elle est inratable dans le cadre d'une partie normale.)

Les persos, ben, ce sont de bons archétypes de J-RPG, le héros nonchalant, le premier rôle féminin "tsundere", la gentille, le geek asocial, le bad boy au grand cœur etc... Ils deviennent plus ou moins attachants au fil de l'aventure, si on est pas allergique aux Anime Tropes. ::ninja:: 

Niveau gameplay, il doit y avoir une grosse vingtaine de donjons qui se ressemblent tous : couloir, interrupteur qui débloque une porte de l'autre côté, mid-boss, autre interrupteur, mid-boss, boss. Je suis pas très familier des Nihon Falcom, mais on est pas sur du tour par tour à la Trails, ça m'a clairement fait penser à Kingdom Hearts, mais j'imagine que la vraie référence c'est Ys. Les boss sont juste excellents (sauf un, ou plutôt une, qui rejoint mes pires moments de solitude dans Dark Souls.)

Bref, j'ai l'air négatif comme ça, mais si on est client de jeux japonais bien pétés, je pense qu'il vaut le coup, ou en tout cas que Nihon Falcom a une bonne base pour une éventuelle suite. Qu'ils assument un peu plus, et pompent carrément les S-Link de Persona, un peu plus de variété niveau donjons et on sera pas mal.

En tout cas sur PC c'est ce qu'on aura de plus proche de Persona. ::ninja::

----------


## Olima

J'ai fini (le premier scénar !) de *Creepy Castle*, un jeu rétro "qu'on croirait sorti de la ZX Spectrum" dixit Chocakwartz (ici https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vR3DW8Xcps). Verdict : à la fois très sympathique mais également très répétitif au niveau du gameplay, combats en mini jeu arcade toujours pareil, et exploration un peu labyrinthique avec une carte très minimale. Malgré ça, le plus intéressant c'est le lore, l'histoire lue sur des documents trouvés ici et là, et qui permet de retracer le déroulé des évènements, et les persos à bonne bouille. Je ne sais pas si le conseillerais chaudement. Regardez plutôt la vidéo au dessus si vous voulez vous faire une idée. Il y a l'air d'y avoir pas mal de contenu, le premier scénario m'a pris plusieurs heures, et il en reste 4 ou 5 autres qui enrichissent l'histoire, mais le gameplay est vraiment trop barbant. Voilà, un petit 7/10 subjectif...

----------


## Ruadir

*11-11 Memories Retold*



Terminé en 7 heures.

Très belle expérience narrative pour ma part. 
Le jeu parvient à se détacher du reste de la production avec un parti-pris esthétique expressionniste risqué mais sublime. Le jeu alterne les moments contemplatifs, tristes ou guerriers sans aucun problème tout en parlant des horreurs de la guerre sans vraiment la montrer. Quelques petites maladresses mises à part, l'écriture est globalement très bonne, servie par une narration forte et maîtrisée de bout-en-bout. La dernière heure est réellement marquante.
En terme de gameplay, il s'agit avant-tout d'un "simulateur de marche" avec quelques mini-jeux pas des plus passionnants. Rien de rebutant mais rien de fantastique non-plus. 
En revanche il y a un système de collectibles totalement hors-sujet qui plombe vraiment le rythme si on y fait trop attention. 

Ahh et la BO d'*Olivier Derivière* est encore une fois exceptionnelle, c'est l'une de ses meilleures compositions.  ::wub:: 

Si vous aimez les expériences narratives et la première guerre mondiale, je ne peux que recommander.  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Alors pour commencer j'ai passé pas mal de temps sur *Red Dead Redemption 2*.
Je vais pas trop en parler parce que je ne l'ai pas terminé, et que je risque d'être méprisant pour les gens qui aiment. C'est très beau et bien mis en scène, techniquement c'est fou, mais ludiquement c'est le néant absolu. Tout ce qui touche au gameplay est médiocre ou raté, et on ne fait que suivre un gps, regarder des cutscenes et faire des fusillades en pseudo-QTE. Une sorte de jeu Quantic Dream sans choix ni conséquences. Mais en plus looooooong......
J'avais déjà fait plus ou moins les mêmes reproches à GTA 5 en jurant ne plus toucher un GTA même avec un bâton, mais je pensais que la skin Western (je suis très très client) suffirait à me faire aimer RDR2. Ca a suffi quelques heures, mais arrivé au chapitre 6 je n'en pouvais plus et j'ai plutôt joué à d'autres jeux.
Quand je pense aux millions de dollars et d'heures engouffrées par le développement du jeu, j'ai envie de dire "tout ça pour ça ?".

Pour me changer les idées j'ai fini *Project Warlock*, un FPS "old school" avec un feeling pas dégueu et très joli, mais au level design peu intéressant. Dommage, heureusement ça se termine vite.

*A Wolf Among Us* avec ma moitié, j'ai trouvé que c'était une bonne adaptation d'une BD que j'avais trouvé assez moyenne. L'univers est bien retranscrit, l'histoire est intéressante, l'illusion des choix et conséquences est réussie (autant que dans TWD saison 1, seul autre jeu Telltale auquel j'ai joué).

*Overgrowth*, je pense avoir préféré Lugaru car il me semblait que le gameplay des combats était plus riche (ma mémoire me fait peut-être défaut aussi), mais ça se traverse quand même avec plaisir. Pas marquant, mais agréable.

*Mass Effect*, et là je ne suis pas peu fier. Depuis 2011 qu'il traînait dans mon backlog, j'en ai entendu tellement de mal que je n'ai jamais trouvé le courage de le lancer. J'ai joué en ligne droite, quelques quêtes secondaires mais pas trop, Paragon à fond, les combats en casu car ils sont à chier, et j'ai vraiment bien aimé l'histoire et les personnages (même si quelques passages semblent inutilement complexes ou mal expliqués). Le rythme est bon, il se passe toujours quelque chose d'intéressant. Idem, quelques choix importants, pour le reste c'est de l'illusion mais c'est bien fait. J'ai hâte de lancer les jeux suivants, car c'est surtout pour ça que je commençais la série.

Bon, avant faut que je termine RDR2....

----------


## Catel

*Sonic 3*

Alors je vois bien que Yuji Naka et son équipe ont voulu introduire de nouvelles choses, notamment des énigmes, même si l'essentiel des progrès sont techniques (plus d'animations, plus d'effets !) mais putain *C'EST.L'EN.FER*  :Boom:  Pour moi c'est quasi infaisable. Sur la fin je sauvegarde à chaque pas tellement y'a un piège par seconde quoi, c'est sadique. J'ai eu plusieurs fois besoin d'une soluce  ::mellow::  Ce qui est con c'est que du coup je profite pas du décor et des ambiances. Même le niveau bonus des glowing spheres je n'y ai rien compris et je n'y dure pas plus de 3 secondes !

----------


## Groufac

> *Mass Effect*, et là je ne suis pas peu fier. Depuis 2011 qu'il traînait dans mon backlog, j'en ai entendu tellement de mal que je n'ai jamais trouvé le courage de le lancer. J'ai joué en ligne droite, quelques quêtes secondaires mais pas trop, Paragon à fond, les combats en casu car ils sont à chier, et j'ai vraiment bien aimé l'histoire et les personnages (même si quelques passages semblent inutilement complexes ou mal expliqués). Le rythme est bon, il se passe toujours quelque chose d'intéressant. Idem, quelques choix importants, pour le reste c'est de l'illusion mais c'est bien fait.* J'ai hâte de lancer les jeux suivants, car c'est surtout pour ça que je commençais la série.*


Pour avoir découvert "sur le tard" comme toi la série, j'ai vraiment trouvé ça de mieux en mieux au fur et à mesure des épisodes.

----------


## Momock

> *Sonic 3*
> 
> Alors je vois bien que Yuji Naka et son équipe ont voulu introduire de nouvelles choses, notamment des énigmes, même si l'essentiel des progrès sont techniques (plus d'animations, plus d'effets !) mais putain *C'EST.L'EN.FER*  Pour moi c'est quasi infaisable. Sur la fin je sauvegarde à chaque pas tellement y'a un piège par seconde quoi, c'est sadique. J'ai eu plusieurs fois besoin d'une soluce  Ce qui est con c'est que du coup je profite pas du décor et des ambiances. Même le niveau bonus des glowing spheres je n'y ai rien compris et je n'y dure pas plus de 3 secondes !


Alors pour les glowing spheres, en fait, il faut fermer des lignes en englobant le plus de sphères possible dedans. Hum, chais pas si c'est clair... par exemple imagine que t'as des boules qui forment un carré: ben tu dois marcher sur le bord du carré et tout le contenu va se transformer en pièces à ramasser. Note que t'es pas obligé de le faire, du moment que tu convertis toutes les boules ou que tu les tranformes en pièces, c'est bon. Faut pas marcher sur un boule qu'on a converti par contre, sinon c'est game over.

----------


## Illynir

J'ai refini *Hexcells*, c'est toujours aussi bon.

Je vais me refaire également Hexcells Plus et Infinite à suivre car le premier était vraiment trop simple.  ::ninja:: 

Achetez le complete pack, ça vaut le coup, vraiment.

----------


## Supergounou

Hexcells c'est le meilleur puzzle-game au monde  ::): 
Faut que je me les fasse aussi à l'occasion d'ailleurs.

----------


## Baynie

> Alors pour les glowing spheres, en fait, il faut fermer des lignes en englobant le plus de sphères possible dedans. Hum, chais pas si c'est clair... par exemple imagine que t'as des boules qui forment un carré: ben tu dois marcher sur le bord du carré et tout le contenu va se transformer en pièces à ramasser. Note que t'es pas obligé de le faire, du moment que tu convertis toutes les boules ou que tu les tranformes en pièces, c'est bon. Faut pas marcher sur un boule qu'on a converti par contre, sinon c'est game over.


C'est pas deja present dans sonic 2 ça?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Silence*, dans le cadre de l'event backlog.

Pas habitué des points & clicks, je trouvais ça un peu lent au début, mais je me suis laissé prendre par l'histoire et les graphismes somptueux, et j'ai passé un très bon moment. Bonne expérience donc, merci pour ce choix !

----------


## Momock

> C'est pas deja present dans sonic 2 ça?


Non, dans Sonic 2 y'avait demi-tube qu'on parcourait en ligne droite en évitant des boules de pics et en attrapant les anneaux (et pas le pièces comme j'ai dit dans mon autre post...).

----------


## Catel

> Alors pour les glowing spheres, en fait, il faut fermer des lignes en englobant le plus de sphères possible dedans. Hum, chais pas si c'est clair... par exemple imagine que t'as des boules qui forment un carré: ben tu dois marcher sur le bord du carré et tout le contenu va se transformer en pièces à ramasser. Note que t'es pas obligé de le faire, du moment que tu convertis toutes les boules ou que tu les tranformes en pièces, c'est bon. Faut pas marcher sur un boule qu'on a converti par contre, sinon c'est game over.


Sauf que c'est pas de ça dont je parle...  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Sauf que c'est pas de ça dont je parle... 
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/NRx5JcJJ3BY/hqdefault.jpg


Oriente-toi avec la croix directionnelle en visant la sphère magnétique du dessus et saute quand Sonic tourne vers le haut. Évite les bumpers (étoiles) pour ne pas retomber, il y a aussi des flippers sur les côtés pour t'aider à monter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre, des "énigmes" dans Sonic 3 ?  :WTF:

----------


## Big Bear

> Mais on vous paie pour ça ? C'est une secte ? Comment ça se passe ?


La rumeur court qu'il faut avoir joué à Dark Souls pour être un vrai gamer. Mais ce que la rumeur ne dit pas, c'est qu'il faut avoir joué à La-Mulana pour être un grand sorcier ancien, voir une demi-liche.

Et encore là, le mec a pris des notes succinctes.

----------


## Momock

> Sauf que c'est pas de ça dont je parle... 
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/NRx5JcJJ3BY/hqdefault.jpg


Ah, ok. Géconfondu. Mais du coup c'est encore plus simple: faut sauter d'une sphère à l'autre jusqu'à atteindre le somment. Fin.

----------


## Wolverine

Fini Titan Fall 2 (le solo) offert par un canard à l"event de Noël.

Et bien c'était vachement sympa ! Avec ses airs de série B, ses militaires "gros durs" caricaturaux, ça ma fait penser au film d'action / guerre des années 90 et Starship Troopers.
Le duo héro / titan marche bien dans le genre "buddy movie" et le scénario se permet de justifier assez bien les différentes phases de gameplay issues de plateformers classiques.

Il est assez court, environ 6h et je dois dire que je ne regrette pas du tout !

----------


## Catel

> Ah, ok. Géconfondu. Mais du coup c'est encore plus simple: faut sauter d'une sphère à l'autre jusqu'à atteindre le somment. Fin.


Ouais mais quand le niveau commence je tombe, je passe à travers la sphère, j'atteins le bas. Fin.

----------


## Catel

> Ah, ok. Géconfondu. Mais du coup c'est encore plus simple: faut sauter d'une sphère à l'autre jusqu'à atteindre le somment. Fin.


Ouais mais quand le niveau commence je tombe, je passe à travers la sphère, j'atteins le bas. Fin.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Brütal Legend.
En bref, pas un mauvais jeu, mais pas vraiment un bon jeu non plus.
L'univers est sympathique, l'écriture, les personnages sont satisfaisants. Très bons doublages, aussi, comme pour Psychonauts.
Pour le gameplay, par contre, c'est moyen sur toute la ligne, à la limite du creux pour quelques-unes des séquences de jeu, qui se rapprochent du mini-jeu, malgré tous les efforts dont il a fait l'objet (un certain soucis du détail, des unités variées pour la partie RTS...).
Comme l'expérience est courte et que c'est compensé par l'écriture, on s'en contente et ça passe.

----------


## Momock

> Ouais mais quand le niveau commence je tombe, je passe à travers la sphère, j'atteins le bas. Fin.


Faut pas genre maintenir "haut" appuyé?

----------


## BoZo

Ce dernier mois, j'ai fini *KOTOR* et *KOTOR II*. Le premier se joue encore bien mais s'oublie vite finalement. Par contre le 2ème est vraiment un de mes jeux SW préférés avec X Wing Alliance et le rogue squadron sur GC. Les dialogues moins manichéens que dans le reste de l'univers sont vraiment cools et c'est dommage que même avec le Restored Mod, on sent que la fin est rushée.

----------


## RustineMan

> Fini Brütal Legend.


Le plus grand mérite de Brütal Legend (terminé en décembre 2017 pour ma part), c'est de m'avoir donné envie de refaire *Psychonauts*. Et je ne l'ai pas regretté !

----------


## Kaede

Yep, je suis très curieux de voir ce que donnera Psychonauts 2.
Psychonauts n'avait pas non plus un gameplay parfait, mais c'est un jeu que j'ai vraiment adoré.

----------


## banditbandit

*Castlevania : Lords of shadow*

J'avais d'autres jeux sur le feu mais je dois dire que j'ai été assez happé par celui-ci, même si j'y ai beaucoup souffert.  :;): 

Castlevania LOS c'est un genre de Beat'them All un peu à la God of War avec de nombreux boss rotors (et parfois bien casse-couilles )  et aussi des titans (

Spoiler Alert! 


pour le coup c'est plutôt genre Shadow of The Colossus

), j' ai été assez surpris par la difficulté dès les premiers chapitres (d'ailleurs d'après les "stat" beaucoup abandonnent au second chapitre ), un peu surpris par la caméra fixe aussi je ne sais pas pourquoi ça m'a fait beaucoup penser à Prince of Persia notamment les phases de grimpette.

Les combats sont difficiles et parfois c'est la croix et la bannière même (surtout ?) au début, sinon c'est très agréable une fois qu'on maitrise quelques combos, parce que les coups de base sont peu efficaces en général. 
L'aventure se déroule au long de 12 chapitres avec près de 50 niveaux, les environnements sont différents mais un peu austère (pour ne pas dire sinistre), dans l'ensemble la DA est très chouette même si on est content de voir un peu de verdure de temps en temps. 
L'histoire est agréable à suivre et on a pas trop de mal à en comprendre le sens. De plus la narration est réussi notamment grâce aux voix des acteurs, le tout soutenu par une bande son impeccable.

Outre les phases de combat et de plateforme, il y a aussi des énigmes plutôt originales et pas toujours faciles, par exemple régler une sorte de planétarium/cadran solaire sur la date de la quatrième semaine de la vierge  ::huh::  ou encore faire un ersatz de partie d'échec (

Spoiler Alert! 


heureusement une aide est toujours disponible à condition d'y sacrifier de nombreux points d'XP

). 

Je n'ai pas noté vraiment de défaut si ce n'est sa difficulté comme je l'ai déjà souligné, on aurait aimé une monté en puissance plus progressive et pourquoi pas aussi des coup de base plus puissant sur la longueur. Quelques soucis de caméra mais rien de bien méchant, un truc aussi c'est que les succès ne sont pas validés hors ligne ce qui peux être frustrant pour les complétionistes. 

Voila si vous aimez le genre et les jeux avec un coté "old-school" je ne peux que le recommander.

----------


## Kaelis

J'aime bien ce jeu, j'ajouterais la bande originale qui est au niveau !

----------


## Illynir

Mirror of fate HD aussi est sympa, pas le meilleur métroidvania mais ça se laisse suivre. J'ai beaucoup apprécié LoS 2malgré les critiques assez virulentes vis à vis de sa DA contemporaine. Elle est spécial oui, je l'avoue mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai retenu le plus dans ce jeu, je dirais même que je l'ai préféré au premier en fait.

C'est également une trilogie, donc le scénario se suit sur les trois jeux et la conclusion est bonne et l'histoire assez intéressante. Je conseille les trois perso.  ::lol::

----------


## Blackogg

> J'aime bien ce jeu, j'ajouterais la bande originale qui est au niveau !


Le DLC est horrible par contre  ::wacko::

----------


## Illynir

Les DLC du 1 sont naze oui, clairement.

Le pire c'est qu'il y a des éléments très important de scénario dedans.  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

> Castlevania LOS c'est un genre de Beat'them All un peu à la God of War avec de nombreux boss rotors


Ah oui on combat des hélicoptères ? (j'invoque znokiss)

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Thronebreaker : The Witcher Tales* en une trentaine d'heures (difficile de faire moins ou plus).

Je préfère lever le lièvre directement : c'est un jeu dont l'intérêt est avant tout narratif, je pense qu'on y joue pour l'histoire bien au-delà de tout le reste.

J'ai savouré tout ça comme un bon livre : des petites ou des longues sessions, avec une pause quand ça fatigue... pour venir reprendre une dose une heure après pour le plaisir de découvrir la suite. C'est bourré de péripéties, les embuches rencontrées sur la route finissent par se répéter (d'où les pauses) mais c'est si bien raconté qu'on en redemande. Les personnages principaux sont mémorables (je pèse mes mots) quel personnage cette reine Meve !

L'emballage est remarquable : doublages d'excellente qualité (en je ne sais combien de langues, la version anglaise est fameuse), textes très bien écrits (la version française bénéficie d'un vocabulaire très riche, à en ressortir un dictionnaire), illustrations sublimes pour les cartes et les personnages et une bande-son dans la veine de The Witcher 3 (les thèmes des combats sont motivants et certaines musiques d'ambiance sont parfaitement à-propos).

Du côté jeu ça se gâte : gestion de ressources superfétatoire et qui conditionne la difficulté globale du jeu à un niveau assez bas. On rencontre très peu de résistance, mis à part quelques boss, le temps de comprendre le gimmick du moment. Ça fait l'affaire pour un novice comme moi, par contre ça laissera les initiés sur leur faim. Les puzzles (règles spéciales, deck imposé et une solution à trouver) sont bienvenus, c'est là que j'ai remué mes méninges.

La mise en valeur des choix est publicitaire, le premier chapitre nous assomme de dilemmes anecdotiques mettant toujours en avant les laissés-pour-compte une fois qu'on a tranché. Pour nous faire culpabiliser. Les choix majeurs sont en général classique, qui de A ou B... je vous fait pas de dessin. Mais c'est très bien écrit, le pour et le contre est bien présenté donc ça m'a fait très souvent réfléchir à deux fois.

Je recommande chaudement aux amateurs d'histoires fantastiques et médiévales et/ou aux joueurs de cartes béotiens. Je croise les doigts pour que le narrateur revienne...  :Emo:

----------


## Euklif

> *Castlevania : Lords of shadow*
> [...]
> Je n'ai pas noté vraiment de défaut si ce n'est sa difficulté


Si je puis me permettre, apprendre quand parer te fait faire le café. Le jeu devient bien plus "nobrain" ensuite.
Et sur leurs consoles d'origines, les ps360, ça ramouille sévère.

----------


## Groufac

*Tacoma*
Petit walking simulator SF par les créateurs de Gone Home. Une histoire de _station-spatiale-qui-ne-répond-plus_ comme d'hab'  ::P:  et sur laquelle on doit intervenir tout en comprenant ce qui s'est passé.

Le petit plus c'est qu'on dispose pour ça d'un accès en réalité augmenté à différents "instants de vie" des occupants de la station lors des derniers jours. On peux lire, rembobiner et regarder sous différents angles ces différentes séquences; la mécanique est vraiment bien foutue, jamais lourde à utiliser. L'histoire met un peu de temps à se lancer mais c'est plutôt bien écrit, les personnages sont un peu stéréotypés pour pouvoir les différencier (on ne voit pas leur visages, seulement des formes humaines monochromes) mais ils sont tout à fait crédibles et ont des réactions vraiment "humaines", c'est franchement agréable. Le gameplay reste ultra simpliste et la progression très linéaire, on a finalement peu de choix dans la manière dont on veut parcourir les séquences mais ça dure 4h et si la fin n'est pas renversante elle reste efficace.
A réserver aux amateurs du genre ou de sf spatiale  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Tacoma*
> Petit walking simulator SF par les créateurs de Gone Home. Une histoire de _station-spatiale-qui-ne-répond-plus_ comme d'hab'  et sur laquelle on doit intervenir tout en comprenant ce qui s'est passé.
> 
> Le petit plus c'est qu'on dispose pour ça d'un accès en réalité augmenté à différents "instants de vie" des occupants de la station lors des derniers jours. On peux lire, rembobiner et regarder sous différents angles ces différentes séquences; la mécanique est vraiment bien foutue, jamais lourde à utiliser. L'histoire met un peu de temps à se lancer mais c'est plutôt bien écrit, les personnages sont un peu stéréotypés pour pouvoir les différencier (on ne voit pas leur visages, seulement des formes humaines monochromes) mais ils sont tout à fait crédibles et ont des réactions vraiment "humaines", c'est franchement agréable. Le gameplay reste ultra simpliste et la progression très linéaire, on a finalement peu de choix dans la manière dont on veut parcourir les séquences mais ça dure 4h et si la fin n'est pas renversante elle reste efficace.
> A réserver aux amateurs du genre ou de sf spatiale


Je l'ai commencé hier aussi, ça à l'air sympa même si le début traîne un peu et sent le déjà vue...

----------


## banditbandit

> Ah oui on combat des hélicoptères ? (j'invoque znokiss)


Yen a aussi. (

Spoiler Alert! 


des rotors  ::ninja::  

 )




> Si je puis me permettre, apprendre quand parer te fait faire le café. Le jeu devient bien plus "nobrain" ensuite.
> Et sur leurs consoles d'origines, les ps360, ça ramouille sévère.


Si tu coupes la phrase en plein milieu aussi... ce que je voulais souligner c'est que la difficulté est mal dosée, à savoir que c'est difficile dès le début et pas beaucoup plus sur la fin.

----------


## znokiss

> Ah oui on combat des hélicoptères ? (j'invoque znokiss)


Elle était hélicotractée, celle-là.

----------


## Euklif

> Si tu coupes la phrase en plein milieu aussi... ce que je voulais souligner c'est que la difficulté est mal dosée, à savoir que c'est difficile dès le début et pas beaucoup plus sur la fin.


Ben c'est que je l'avais pas compris comme ça. Perso, j'avais trouvé la monté en puissance très linéaire... Mais en symbiose avec ce que le jeu avait a t'opposer. J'avoue que je préfère largement ça a des pics distribués comme des petits pains.
Mais autant pour moi du coup.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Elle était hélicotractée, celle-là.


 ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

*Artika.1*,

Le premier jeu en réalité virtuel de 4A Games, le studio derrière Metro 2033 / Last Light et prochainement Metro Exodus. Le jeu est sorti l'an dernier, mais suite à un bug, je ne l'ai relancé que seulement depuis ce week end.
Visuellement, c'est l'un des jeux en réalité virtuel les plus beau derrière Lone Echo / Doom VFR. Par contre, là où le jeu déçoit c'est ce choix par les développeurs d'avoir choisit un déplacement en mode téléportation via des nodes prédéfinit. Ce qui est fort dommage, il y avait vraiment de quoi exploré. Du coup, on se retrouve avec un jeu de type Shoot & Cover à la Time Crysis / Virtual Cop en VR mais avec possibilité d'intéragir avec son environnement (utilisation d'ordinateur / tablette, ouverture de porte, utilisation de levier, intéraction avec les prises électriques, bouton d'ascenseur, stylet). 

D'ailleurs l'univers du jeu est tellement proche de Metro à l'exception qu'on ne traine pas dans un Metro. On y trouve du mutant, des mercenaires, et 80% du jeu se passe dans l'obscurité. Bref, on reconnait la pâte 4A Games. Même nos lampes torche ne nous permet pas d'y voir loin.
Le feeling des armes sont parfait (malheureusement que des pistolets / revolver et un pseudo Uzi) que se soit au niveau sonore, visuel ou ressenti, c'est du 0 défaut. 

Bref, j'ai passé un bon moment. Mais le jeu aurait pu être meilleur sans ce système de téléportation par node.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai refini *Hexcells*, c'est toujours aussi bon.
> 
> Je vais me refaire également Hexcells Plus et Infinite à suivre car le premier était vraiment trop simple. 
> 
> Achetez le complete pack, ça vaut le coup, vraiment.


Je me suis refait la trilogie grâce à toi, c'est vraiment le meilleur puzzle game au monde  ::): 
C'est rigolo comme on roule sur le jeu dès lors qu'on connait les mécaniques, à part missclick je crois avoir tout fini en perfect du premier coup.

----------


## Illynir

Pas seulement connaître, on les a mis en pratique et donc on a des astuces pour aller plus vite. C'est comme n'importe quels jeux, échec compris par exemple, ou tu as des situations récurrentes qui ont une solution optimale. D'ailleurs la progression du jeu est vraiment génial pour ça, on sent que le mec a étudié chaque niveau pour qu'on apprenne et garde cette habitude. Même des années après j'avais encore des réflexes de l'époque ou j'avais fait les jeux, c'est dire la courbe d’apprentissage et le génie du mec à créer ses niveaux.

Par exemple si on a une case -2- avec seulement 3 cases libres adjacentes on sait par habitude logique que ce sera forcement celui du milieu qui saute. Ou si on a un {4} sur 5 case libre que les trois du milieu seront forcement prises. Tu combine le tout et ça accélére grandement la vitesse vu qu'il n'y même plus besoin de réfléchir et ce ne sont que quelques exemples parmi d'autres.

Bon par contre faut pas déconner, vers la fin d'Infinite et Plus il y a quand même quelques puzzles avec plusieurs règles et facteurs mis ensemble qui demandent un temps de réflexion.  ::ninja:: 

En revanche ce qui me fait chier c'est que je ne trouve pas de jeu aussi génial et addictif que celui là niveau puzzle game, je suis en manque. Il y a le mode Infinite mais bon...  ::sad::

----------


## schouffy

> Elle était hélicotractée, celle-là.


 :Prey:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> En revanche ce qui me fait chier c'est que je ne trouve pas de jeu aussi génial et addictif que celui là niveau puzzle game, je suis en manque. Il y a le mode Infinite mais bon...


Ben tu as songé au Picross ?
C'est clairement ce qui a inspiré le mec qui a fait les Hexcells.
Par contre il vaut mieux idéalement pouvoir jouer à ceux de Tendo, globalement mieux foutus en tous points (ergonomie, richesse, variété, progressivité de la difficulté...) que les succédanés.

----------


## Illynir

Mouais, je n'y ai pas assez joué personnellement pour en dire quoique ce soit mais de ce que j'ai vu ça m'a l'air quand même infiniment plus simple que Hexcells, surtout Infinite.

Je testerai à l'occasion mais bon.

----------


## Wolverine

J'ai fini il y a quelques temps *Wolfenstein New Order* et je me suis plutôt fait chier.
Scénario creux (c'est pas le but du jeu mais quand même)
En dehors des gunifght c'est mou à mourrir.
Les passages dans la base des résistants sont chiants.
Les "quêtes" dans la base sont sans intérêt et parfois absolument inutiles notamment vers la fin ou le "scientifique" demande de passer des instructions à la fille qui est à 2m de lui ! Mais bordel parle lui au lieu de me faire chier !!! Surtout qu'après faut retourner lui confirmer qu'on a bien transmis le message .....

En vrai phase de jeu, c'est couloir vide où on s'emmerde suivi d'une arène qui, il faut le reconnaitre, a en général un level design cohérent et qui permet de dissimuler assez bien le fait que c'est une pauvre arène, puis un nouveau couloir, puis une nouvelle arène.

J'ai détesté les fusils à pompe, surtout en "akimbo" où ils bouffent un tiers de l'écran ....

Je dois être devenu trop vieux pour ça, j'avais adoré les précédents mais celui il ne passe pas.

----------


## Kaelis

> Je dois être devenu trop vieux pour ça


Non non  ::ninja:: 




> *Wolfenstein New Order*


Oh c'est The New Order  ::o: 




> Je dois être devenu trop vieux pour ça


Ah ouais dur dur  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

Génial ce jeu  :Bave: 
La lune put**n  :Bave:

----------


## Enyss

*The Legends of Heroes : Trails of Cold Steel* 

Un JRPG extrêmement sympathique. Le système de combat est vraiment bien foutu, il n'y a pas de grind et le cast de personnages est intéressant et attachant (enfin, presque tous). Par contre le scénario prend son temps... Car il ne s'agit là que d'un premier acte, et jouer au 2ème opus va donc s'avérer 100% nécessaire.

Graphiquement, c'est assez daté, mais il y a une certaine cohérence, donc ça ne m'a pas gêné, ça rajouterai même un petit charme old-school. 

Vous en aurez pour votre argent, vu qu'il y en a bien pour +60h pour un run "normal". Dernier point, le portage est de qualité, c'est suffisamment rare pour être souligné, ainsi que le choix entre les voix japonaises ou anglaises 

Je lui met donc un 8.5/10, à faire si vous aimez le genre.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Orwell.
C'était pas mal.
Mes plus gros reproches :
- une certaine répétitivité à l'ensemble (bon, c'est un visual novel, quoi)
- un côté artificiel, surtout lorsqu'il suffit d'ajouter un indice pour en débloquer 5 autres par magie (qui étaient déjà accessible), comme dans certains point'n click mal foutus. Heureusement rare.
- l'atteinte au quatrième mur nuit peut-être à la subtilité de l'ensemble
Pour le reste c'est plutôt bon, pas trop long, pas trop mal écrit, avec des choix et des conséquences (mais oui !), musique adaptée.

Globalement, j'ai moyennement accroché, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi. Peut-être parce que la surveillance généralisée fait partie des sujets qui m'intéressent de pas trop loin (de toute façon, même en s'y intéressant de loin, comment ne pas avoir entendu parler des révélations Snowden, plusieurs années avant la sortie du jeu, récemment le scandale Facebook, sans parler des importantes fuites de données qui sont régulièrement exposées ? A moins de vivre dans une grotte, je ne vois pas...) et donc que le jeu ne m'aura pas vraiment "appris" quoique ce soit à ce sujet, ni vraiment fait plus réfléchir que jusque-là sur la question.
Tout au plus il m'a filé la désagréable sensation d'effectuer malgré moi un travail que je n'approuvais pas, enfin surtout au début. Après on s'habitue ... faut bien avancer pour écouler son backlog, c'est pour une bonne cause  ::trollface::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Tsioque* que j'avais kickstarté à l'époque. Un point'n click plutôt réussi bien qu'assez court (3h). Les graphismes et les animations (2D) sont très jolis et la plupart des puzzles sont bien pensés. Quelques endroits sont un peu plus pénibles, dont certains où on peut mourir (mais on recommence souvent juste avant). La musique est correcte. L'histoire était chouette et j'ai plutôt bien aimé le twist final.

Il n'y a pas de version française, mais rien de bien compliqué il me semble (peu de dialogues).

Je recommande.

----------


## schouffy

> Bon, avant faut que je termine RDR2....


Bon bah voilà c'est fait.
La toute fin du chapitre 6 et l'épilogue permettent de finir sur une note positive. Tout simplement car on ne passe pas 10 putain de minutes à trotter avant et après chaque mission de 3 minutes.

Comme GTA 5 c'est un jeu qui a quelques fulgurances bien trop espacées. Je ne comprend pas le choix des concepteurs de te laisser la main uniquement quand c'est chiant. Tu regardes une cinématique stylée, tu montes sur ton cheval, et c'est à toi de te taper le trajet. Une fois arrivé, hop cinématique le jeu reprend la main. 200 mecs débarquent pour une fusillade passionnante, hop on te rend la main pour aligner les têtes depuis ta couverture (en passant : le système de couverture est pété, l'IA n'existe pas, les fusillades à l'auto-lock sont pas intéressantes). Une fois terminé, reprend ton cheval et c'est reparti pour 10 minutes jusqu'au prochain objectif (sauf quand on te téléporte, c'est rare mais  :Bave: ).

A côté de ça, quelques rares passages de jeu sont excellents (grâce surtout à la mise en scène qui déboîte généralement), et les personnages sont cool. Pas fan de l'histoire par contre, ça ne décolle jamais vraiment. Graphiquement, artistiquement et techniquement c'est du jamais vu.
L'interface, la lourdeur, l'inertie, les contrôles, tout ça ne m'a pas tellement dérangé, on prend le pli et voilà. C'est vraiment le coeur du jeu qui est pété, ce que le joueur fait, à quel point il est plus spectateur qu'acteur, qui peut rendre ces (environ 40 ? 50 ? 700 ?) heures parfois insupportables.
Pour moi c'est un jeu médiocre voire parfois mauvais, avec un superbe emballage, et malgré toute la tolérance dont je peux faire preuve quand il s'agit de westerns.

On pourra me dire que je suis passé à côté du jeu car l'intérêt c'est de se balader, chasser, prendre son temps, brosser son cheval, jouer au poker. C'est possible mais ça m'intéresse pas trop ça.

Bref dernier jeu Rockstar. Je suis sûr que je vais leur manquer.

----------


## Momock

> blabla RDR2


Je vais me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas mais... pourquoi l'avoir acheté (et joué)? Tu t'attendais à quoi?

----------


## schouffy

Ben sur le papier ça avait pas mal de chances de me plaire. J'ai rien contre les jeux très narratifs et je suis très client du western qui me rend assez tolérant (j'ai aimé tous les Call of Juarez...).
C'est vrai que j'ai pas du tout aimé GTA 5, j'aurais dû en tenir plus compte. Mais bon, western, j'achète.

----------


## Orkestra

Je copie-colle mon retour sur *Iconoclasts* :




> Je termine à l'instant *Iconoclasts* que m'avait offert Biscuitkzh et...
> 
> Et j'ai vraiment bien apprécié même s'il s'est avéré que ça n'était pas vraiment ce à quoi je m'attendais.
> 
> Techniquement, c'est un Metroid-like, ou plutôt un Shantae-like puisque les zones que l'on explore sont certes relativement tortueuses mais aussi très clairement séparées les unes des autres. J'avoue que c'est à mon avis un choix moins intéressant que d'offrir au joueur la possibilité de parcourir une grande carte dans laquelle les niveaux s'entremêlent les uns aux autres pour offrir, à mesure qu'on débloquerait des compétences, des secrets et des raccourcis (encore faut-il que ça soit bien fait, on est d'accord). On débloque d'ailleurs assez peu de nouvelles compétences au fil du jeu, et celles qu'on débloque nous servent plutôt à progresser dans l'histoire qu'à revenir sur nos pas pour s'ouvrir de nouveaux pans de niveaux explorés auparavant.
> 
> Dans _Iconoclasts_, une fois terminé une zone, on y a généralement récupéré tout ce qu'il nous fallait pour faire avancer l'histoire et on n'aura jamais besoin d'y revenir sinon pour chercher des objets optionnels. Objets optionnels qui servent à un système de craft très basique et qui ne permet à priori que de débloquer des améliorations très minimes pour notre personnages. Je dois avouer que ça ne m'a pas motivé des masses à farfouiller tous les secrets, d'autant que j'ai fait tout le jeu avec les trois premières améliorations que j'ai craftées (on ne peut en activer que trois en même temps) sans ressentir le besoin d'en changer à aucun moment.
> 
> De tout cela résulte donc un jeu très linéaire. Est-ce un problème pour autant ? Et bien ça ne m'a finalement pas embêté tant que ça parce que je me suis rapidement pris à l'histoire que le jeu raconte plutôt bien. J'avais lu des retours positifs sur celle-ci mais je dois avouer que je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'elle prenne autant de place dans le jeu (j'ai l'impression que l'histoire est plus souvent esquissée qu'autre chose dans ce genre de jeu) à tel point que j'ai souvent eu le même genre de ressenti qu'en jouant à un J-RPG : les personnages (bien écrits), les enjeux (écologie, religion, rapport aux autres...) et un je-ne-sais-quoi que je ne saurais pas vraiment décrire. Une très, très bonne surprise de ce côté là qui a largement contribué à me faire apprécier le jeu.
> ...

----------


## Nono

> Ben sur le papier ça avait pas mal de chances de me plaire. J'ai rien contre les jeux très narratifs et je suis très client du western qui me rend assez tolérant (j'ai aimé tous les Call of Juarez...).
> C'est vrai que j'ai pas du tout aimé GTA 5, j'aurais dû en tenir plus compte. Mais bon, western, j'achète.


Call of Juarez, c'est l'inverse de RDR2. D'un niveau à l'autre, on est téléporté pile poil au début de ce qu'il y a d'intéressant à faire. Je ne me souviens pas trop des premiers, mais il me semble qu'ils étaient assez contenus en cinématiques. Bref, il y a de l'action à 95%, sur des niveaux petits mais bien faits (exceptés un court passage "open world" relou, et les passages chiants de Billy au début du 1).
The Cartel n'existe pas.
Gunslinger utilise de la narration entre le chargement des niveaux, ou bien pendant le jeu mais à des moments judicieux. C'est selon moi le meilleur des 3.

Les cinématiques, c'est rigolo quand c'est bien fait, mais c'est l'opposé de ce qu'on peut appeler "jouer".

----------


## Kaelis

D'façon si à 50 ans on n'a pas un avis sur Red Dead Redemption 2, c'est qu'on a raté sa vie.

----------


## schouffy

Je ne les compare pas, je dis juste que c'était des jeux très moyen mais que j'ai adoré parce que western. Les mêmes jeux dans un shooter militaire ou SF, je décroche direct.

----------


## Supergounou

*Sandmade* (2018)



Catégorie jeu de puzzle sous Unity à 1€ faisable en 1h.

Une ligne, des pièces au dessus, des pièces en dessous. Il faut choisir les 2 pièces qui, jointent l'une à l'autre, créeront un cube ou un pavé sans trou. Très simple concept donc.

Il y a 100 niveaux, ça se fait super vite, c'est pas super intéressant, mais ça fait passer le temps entre deux sessions d'un jeu plus gros. Cela-dit, j'aurais quand même du mal à le conseiller.

----------


## Euklif

> C'est vrai que j'ai pas du tout aimé GTA 5, j'aurais dû en tenir plus compte. Mais bon, western, j'achète.


Tu as du le comprendre du coup mais c'est un peu la formule Rockstar : une map classe, un gameplay tps aux fraises alors que tout ce qui est ballade en véhicule est plutôt sympa, une narration maîtrisé mais une histoire pas toujours aussi chiadé... Suivant ce que tu veux y faire, c'est des jeux à éviter.
Typiquement, j'aime assez GTA "freeroming" mais carrément moins rdr 1 (osef total du 2 du coup). Mais faire une banque ou un train de manière non scripté, c'était le genre de rêve difficile à réaliser parce que la poudre aux yeux ne fait pas un jeu aux oignons. Par contre pour faire l'idiot ou des virées à toute berzingue façon Midnight Club/Midtown Madness, il n'a juste aucun concurrent sérieux. Même des jeux axés course, type Paradise, oublie un peu trop vite/souvent qu'un(e) vrai(e) tracé/map participe énormément au plaisir de conduite.

----------


## madgic

> *Sandmade* (2018)
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/11/22/43c...722266ace1.jpg
> 
> Catégorie jeu de puzzle sous Unity à 1€ faisable en 1h.
> 
> Une ligne, des pièces au dessus, des pièces en dessous. Il faut choisir les 2 pièces qui, jointent l'une à l'autre, créeront un cube ou un pavé sans trou. Très simple concept donc.
> 
> Il y a 100 niveaux, ça se fait super vite, c'est pas super intéressant, mais ça fait passer le temps entre deux sessions d'un jeu plus gros. Cela-dit, j'aurais quand même du mal à le conseiller.


Moi je l'ai pris aussi, car j'ai été curieux quand j'ai vu que tu l'avais pris.

Je l'ai fini en 1.5h, c'était plutôt facile et ce qui est pas mal c'est que quand on perd, ce sont de nouveaux modèles qui nous sont présentés.

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi je l'ai pris aussi, car j'ai été curieux quand j'ai vu que tu l'avais pris.
> 
> Je l'ai fini en 1.5h, c'était plutôt facile et ce qui est pas mal c'est que quand on perd, ce sont de nouveaux modèles qui nous sont présentés.


Si tu as apprécié et que tu cherches d'autres jeux dans le genre (voir mieux), je peux t'envoyer une petite liste par mp  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Moi je l'ai pris aussi, car j'ai été curieux quand j'ai vu que tu l'avais pris.
> 
> Je l'ai fini en 1.5h, c'était plutôt facile et ce qui est pas mal c'est que quand on perd, ce sont de nouveaux modèles qui nous sont présentés.


Fini en 53 minutes pour ma part (bande de noobs  ::P: )

Et globalement, même avis que Supergounou (dont je veux bien la liste en mp même s'il m'a déjà fait acheter plein de jeux  ::P: )

----------


## Supergounou

> (dont je veux bien la liste en mp même s'il m'a déjà fait acheter plein de jeux )


Allez pour la postérité, ça c'est une liste de jeux courts, peu ambitieux, qui se font avec une main dans le calbut (donc sans plateforme), et dont tu dois déjà avoir fini les 3/4  ::): 

Akin / Back to Bed / Circuits / CrossCells / Cross Set / Fox and Flock / Hook / Klocki / NightSky / Oik / Prismatica / Push (celui là est très cool) / Puzzle Dimension / Qop / SiNKR / Splice / SquareCells (par le dev de Hexcells, un peu moins inspiré) / Zenge / Zup!

Je suis sûr d'en oublier par contre, tellement je pense en avoir fini beaucoup plus.

----------


## Marmottas

C'est vrai que j'en ai la plupart... (Mais j'ai quand même reperé quelques noms qu'il va falloir que je consulte  ::P: )

De là à dire que je les ai tous fini par contre (Mais je vais peut être partir de ta liste pour me faire un event backlogien à moi tout seul)

Et j'ajoute Mousecraft à ta liste (même si c'est un peu moins un " petit " jeu - mais pas un grand quand même) : le jeu qui m'a le plus consolé des Lemmings  ::P:

----------


## madgic

Je rajouterai : Hexcells, Lyne, Strata, Kami et Cosmic expres.

----------


## Zerger

> Et j'ajoute Mousecraft à ta liste (même si c'est un peu moins un " petit " jeu - mais pas un grand quand même) : le jeu qui m'a le plus consolé des Lemmings


Zombie Night Terror, what else?

----------


## madgic

Dans ce cas si on part par là, je dis les zenchronics, en particulier infinifactory et opus magnum qui sont les plus accessibles et sans garanti sans ligne de code  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Zombie Night Terror, what else?


Curieusement, j'ai pas super accroché
Faudra que je retente (Mais un lemmings like peut il se concevoir sans rongeur ? D'où Mousecraft)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je rajouterai : Hexcells, Lyne, Strata, Kami et Cosmic expres.


N'en rajoute pas (ou donne moi du temps de vie supplémentaire !)

----------


## schouffy

> Tu as du le comprendre du coup mais c'est un peu la formule Rockstar : une map classe, un gameplay tps aux fraises alors que tout ce qui est ballade en véhicule est plutôt sympa, une narration maîtrisé mais une histoire pas toujours aussi chiadé... Suivant ce que tu veux y faire, c'est des jeux à éviter.


Je retiendrai cette phrase dans le test CPC :



> La chasse et ses deux cents espèces animales à traquer, étudier, dépecer et revendre, vaut, à elle seule, sur le plan ludique, bien plus que l'ensemble des missions du jeu


Sachant que la chasse c'est une vue de détective ça donne une idée du potentiel ludique du jeu  :^_^:

----------


## Groufac

*Her story :* choppé il y a quelques semaines, finit en 4h (il me reste quelques vidéos que je n'ai pas trouvé mais je pense pas qu'il y ait des révélation renversantes dans les dernières :D) 
J'ai beaucoup aimé !
Le principe d'interaction sous forme de recherche Google avec un nombre de résultats limités à 5 est simple mais le résultat est bien là: ce jeu propose une narration _à la carte_ qui permet de découvrir et s'approprier l'intrigue, comme aucun autre media ne pourra jamais le faire ainsi. C'est tout con comme gameplay mais on se sent bien plus "enquêteur" que dans n'importe quel jeu policier auquel j'ai joué jusqu'à présent: on est vraiment incité à faire appel à sa logique, son attention, et même parfois sa créativité et son instinct pour progresser dans les découvertes! J'avais même envie de commencer à noter les infos assimilées sur un calepin et des post-it pour jouer un peu au flic de cinéma  :^_^:  mais finalement le jeu est suffisamment contenu pour éviter d'en arriver là.

Mentions spéciales à :
- la construction du jeu, qui évite de ruiner l'ensemble si on découvre une séquence un peu trop tôt avant le reste
- la performance de l’actrice, qui porte beaucoup le jeu et toute l’ambiguïté autour de cette histoire finalement bien tordue.

A noter que j'y ai joué au pieu sur Android (mais j'ai une excuse j'étais malade  ::ninja:: ) et le jeu fonctionne très bien ainsi même si on perd un peu le côté "vieux PC d'il y a 20 an sorti des cartons" de l'interface du jeu.

----------


## FrousT

Fini *Owlboy*, et comme beaucoup ici j'ai trouvé ça vraiment très bon.

----------


## DeadFish

*Momodora* Rêve quelque chose

C'est du metroidvania (faites pas chier) allégé en mongolerie, sans papier ni crayon, où on fait pas 612 aller-retours pour chopper le calbute magique fuchsia tout en bas à droite de la carte et le ramener à la porte fuchsia tout en haut à gauche. C'est direct, plutôt joli, relativement court et assez tendu par moment (au début, le temps de prendre le pli, et l'avant dernier boss qui est hyper chaud). Pas ouf mais j'ai accroché, bizarrement.

----------


## PaulPoy

Fini *The Last of Us Remastered*. Après Uncharted 4, décidément la formule Naughty Dogs a du mal à passer. Le jeu nous reprend la main trop souvent, on gagne en qualité visuel ce qu'on perd en immersion et motivation. TLoU est tout de même bien meilleur (scénario, gameplay, rythme) même s'il est évident qu'Uncharted l'emporte côté mise en scène (il a qq rare moments de génie plutôt absents de TLoU). Le scénario est ok (disons bon dans le milieu de JV), mais déjà vu, et la fin m'a qq peu déçu. Le relation entre les 2 protagonistes est bien développée (même si la façon dont le film jeu est fait m'a tjs laissé froid à ce sujet). J'ai eu l'impression que le jeu ne cherche pas assez (ou alors il le fait peut être mal) à être dans les nuances de gris plutôt que le noir et blanc. L'expérience était intéressante mais loin du chef d'oeuvre à mes yeux.

----------


## Kaelis

J'aime beaucoup la fin, je la trouve "grise" justement. C'est une issue très amère, la suite devrait tout envoyer en l'air.

----------


## PaulPoy

> J'aime beaucoup la fin, je la trouve "grise" justement. C'est une issue très amère, la suite devrait tout envoyer en l'air.


Pour la fin j'incluais aussi le court épilogue. Sinon gris oui dans le fond mais pas suffisamment convaincu par la forme qui ne l'appuie pas assez j'ai trouvé. Alors peut être que plus aurait été trop (à la Spec Ops The Line), je ne sais pas, mais le "débat" (ou réflexion, ou doute) m'a paru un peu trop faiblard. Je ne serai pas étonné que 

Spoiler Alert! 


pour beaucoup Joël est un héros et les Lucioles des salauds (mais je buggue peut être)

. Si je reste pour l'instant mitigé c'était globalement bon et intéressant.

edit : et j'ai aussi fini *Hidden Folks* (sans son DLC la plage). il me manque juste 2 pauvres objets de l'avant dernier niveau  ::(: . la DA est géniale, et l'exploitation de l'interaction en fait un "où est charlie ++". pour les pauses midi c'est super !

----------


## Kaelis

Perso la fin j'y vois l'exact contraire de ce que tu as mis sous spoiler, ce qui se passe avant m'a pas laissé de doute  :Sweat: 

C'est pas tellement cérébral, j'ai trouvé ça très fort surtout (c'est de l'émotion avant la réflexion j'trouve). 

Spoiler Alert! 


Le type sacrifie l'humanité pour garder la fille qu'il a retrouvé et qu'il ne veut pas reperdre. En vivant dans le mensonge en plus(enfin jusqu'à ce qu'une suite gâche ça).

----------


## Wolverine

Fini *The Surge* et son extension *Walk in the Park*.

Vraiment très bon, difficulté plutôt bien dosée, avec quelques passages retors mais pas autant que dans un Souls ou un Bloodborne.
Je n'ai pas vraiment senti le besoin de farmer, ça se fait assez naturellement avec les aller-retours du scénario, le fait de se perdre dans les niveaux, au level design vraiment très bon, a peut être aidé.
Le système de démembrement et de gain d'équipement est tellement logique que c'est fou de ne pas l'avoir retrouvé dans plus de jeu avant.
Il y a bien quelques soucis inhérent au genre, dont la caméra notamment.
Le bestiaire est relativement peu varié mais le contexte ne laisse pas trop de possibilité non plus.

Une bonne expérience.

----------


## Galgu

Fini *Nox* (A-RPG sorti en 2000, proche du hack'n'slash, via GoG). Et bien il tient encore très bien la route ! Très bon jeu, qui propose 3 façon de jouer selon la classe qu'on choisit au début : Wizard (magie), Conjurer (Magie+arc), Warrior (CàC). Bien qu'il annonce 3 scénarios différents, c'est surtout le début des classes qui diffère, 85% du jeu est le même.

C'est très bien, le scénario est classique mais les mécaniques sont bonnes, cela aurait pu être mieux si on avait pu ramasser l'or automatiquement; aussi le choix de mettre le déplacement sur le clic droit est questionnable. La difficulté est bien dosée, l'expérience apportée est bien dosée, l'or reçu est bien distribué... en résumé le jeu est bien maîtrisé.

Juste une remarque 

Spoiler Alert! 


le boss final est un peu bizarre à se téléporter tout le temps

.

"Old school" no respawn, ça me manquait. Les musiques sont sympa,

Une belle surprise que je recommande à tous ceux pour qui les pixels des années 2000 ne sont pas trop repoussants.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Perso la fin j'y vois l'exact contraire de ce que tu as mis sous spoiler, ce qui se passe avant m'a pas laissé de doute 
> 
> C'est pas tellement cérébral, j'ai trouvé ça très fort surtout (c'est de l'émotion avant la réflexion j'trouve). 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Le type sacrifie l'humanité pour garder la fille qu'il a retrouvé et qu'il ne veut pas reperdre. En vivant dans le mensonge en plus(enfin jusqu'à ce qu'une suite gâche ça).


Yep, je pense comme toi, mais la forme n'a juste pas bien fonctionnée sur moi. Et le reste du jeu n'aide pas non plus, ND a le cul entre 2 chaises qui ne me convint pas. Tant pis ce n'est pas bien grave.

----------


## Catel

*Sonic CD*

Eh bien je le préfère largement à Sonic 3  ::):  Moins éprouvant, un gameplay qui pousse à la fois à utiliser la vitesse (pour changer d'époque) et l'exploration (pour trouver les machines, mais ça il faut l'avoir compris...) et une bande son euro-japonaise techno très cool, décalée et inspirée. Il est juste un peu court.

----------


## leeoneil

> Fini *Nox* (A-RPG sorti en 2000, proche du hack'n'slash, via GoG).


Raaah, du Westwood studio !  :Vibre: 
Combien de temps pour le finir pour avoir une idée stp ?
C'est clairement un jeu que je voudrais pouvoir faire une fois !

----------


## Galgu

> Raaah, du Westwood studio ! 
> Combien de temps pour le finir pour avoir une idée stp ?
> C'est clairement un jeu que je voudrais pouvoir faire une fois !


Mon GoG indique 9h30. J'ai fait toutes les side quest.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Fini *The Surge* et son extension *Walk in the Park*.
> 
> Vraiment très bon, difficulté plutôt bien dosée, avec quelques passages retors mais pas autant que dans un Souls ou un Bloodborne.
> Je n'ai pas vraiment senti le besoin de farmer, ça se fait assez naturellement avec les aller-retours du scénario, le fait de se perdre dans les niveaux, au level design vraiment très bon, a peut être aidé.
> Le système de démembrement et de gain d'équipement est tellement logique que c'est fou de ne pas l'avoir retrouvé dans plus de jeu avant.
> Il y a bien quelques soucis inhérent au genre, dont la caméra notamment.
> Le bestiaire est relativement peu varié mais le contexte ne laisse pas trop de possibilité non plus.
> 
> Une bonne expérience.


Le côté futuriste et acier change de la fantasy aussi, ce qui a du participer à ma bonne expérience également sur ce jeu. Vivement le 2.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

*Shadow Tactics*
C'était vraiment très sympa. J'apprécie le fait que le jeu soit un plus "permissif" qu'un Commandos, dans le sens où l'on peut empiéter sur la vision de l'ennemie un court instant sans se faire automatiquement repérer. Le système d'actions automatisées est aussi vraiment intéressant et permet de mettre en places de vraies tactiques sans forcément faire de la micro comme un poulpe. Les missions, sans être forcément aussi variée que celles d'un Commandos, sont toutes intéressantes et bien pensées.
Il y a quand même quelques petits soucis de collisions et d'IA qui réagit un peu bizarrement, surtout sur les patrouilles. Mais rien de grave.

Vivement Desperados 3 par la même équipe.

----------


## FrousT

> Vivement Desperados 3 par la même équipe.


Mais oué  :Bave:

----------


## Galgu

> Je me suis refait la trilogie grâce à toi, c'est vraiment le meilleur puzzle game au monde 
> C'est rigolo comme on roule sur le jeu dès lors qu'on connait les mécaniques, à part missclick je crois avoir tout fini en perfect du premier coup.


Je me suis refait la trilogie grâce à toi. La chaîne continue  ::): 

C'est grisant de faire une seed random sur hexcell infinite et de la terminer en < 2min.

----------


## Lambda19919

> Je me suis refait la trilogie grâce à toi. La chaîne continue 
> 
> C'est grisant de faire une seed random sur hexcell infinite et de la terminer en < 2min.


Je me suis pris la trilogie en promo suite aux discussions ici également, j'en suis qu'au début du premier, mais pour l'instant j'ai l'impression de jouer à une version détente du démineur. Il y a des mécaniques en plus qui arrivent à partir d'un moment? Bon après j'aime bien le démineur donc je vais sans doute les finir, mais vu l'engouement je m'attendais à plus.

----------


## Illynir

Oui.

----------


## Kak0

De mon coté, je viens de finir *Into The Breach* après une grosse quarantaine d'heures passées dessus d'après Steam. Par "finir" j'entends "avoir tous les succès", je ne peux pas me vanter d'avoir fini une partie avec chaque Squad en mode Difficile en faisant chaque combinaison d'île possible, il me manque pas mal de médailles à mon tableau de chasse (et il me manque même un pilote secret). Mais ce n'est pas l'envie qui manque, si je n'avais pas une liste de jeux en attente aussi longue que ma boîte aux lettre (oui, c'est long une boîte aux lettres) je continuerais volontiers jusqu'à plus soif.

En tout cas je ne saurais que vous conseiller d'y jouer, si ce n'est pas encore fait. Ça parvient à être frénétique alors que c'est du tour par tour, les parties s'enchainent et ne se ressemblent pas, j'ai eu un vrai sentiment d'accomplissement quand j'ai décroché le dernier succès qui me manquait. Certes, j'ai eu moins de fun avec certaines Squads, notamment la Secret Squad qui m'a pas mal déçu compte tenu de l'effort à fournir pour la débloquer (on pourrait cependant avancer qu'elle fournit un challenge supplémentaire, alors pourquoi pas). Mais le jeu tient pour moi toutes ses promesses, et je me serais probablement risqué à dire qu'il peut prétendre au GotY si j'avais joué à plus de jeux sortis cette année.

Je n'exclue pas de le racheter sur Switch (voire sur Android si ça sort un jour), ça se prête vraiment au jeu nomade.

Pochains sur la liste: *Equilinox* et *Invisible, Inc.*

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *DmC Devil May Cry*

Pas un fan des beat them all parce que je ne suis pas assez technique, j'ai passé un bon moment sur le jeu. Il y a moyen de se débrouiller assez facilement pour varier les combos sans pour autant tous les connaître par coeur. J'ai eu des difficultés sur plusieurs passages, mais ça a fini par passer  ::):  Bon jeu donc.

----------


## jilbi

Fini à l'instant ( enfin, le mode normal) : *Titan Quest: anniversary edition* ( avec donc les 2 extensions *Immorthal Thorne* et la nouvelle sortie en 2017 *Ragnarock*) . En 70h d'apres gog galaxy (oui je suis lent oO )
Bon déjà, je ne savais PAS qu'il y avait eu non seulement une réédition, mais une nouvelle extension ! ça tombe bien, ma soeur m'a piqué ma copie à l'epoque . Et bien comme dans me souvenirs, tres bon h&s, et ce 5eme acte est bien sympa (melange d'influence celtes et nordiques) , même si un peu facile ( bon ok, c'est que le normal, mais je n'ai galéré qué sur Typhoon, Cerberus et un random boss araignée) . Faut dire que le nouvelle spécialité "runic power" est un peu op :d  et se prete tres tres bien à un battlemage (j'ai fait un mix runic/storm, et c'est bien marrant, les attaques de base font tres +100 INT en transformant les degats en dégats elementaires oO )
Bref, c'est du bon.

----------


## Zerger

Cool, tu peux passer à Grim Dawn désormais  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Objection votre honneur.

Terminer un run en normal avec une seule classe n'est pas terminer le jeu.

----------


## Groufac

Il a peut être pas envie de voir les autres modes  ::ninja:: 
En attendant il a terminé l'histoire.

----------


## jilbi

70h, je peux passer à autre chose svp  ::'(:  ?

----------


## Zerger

Oui, tu peux enchainer 70 h pour finir l'histoire de Grim Dawn (d'ailleurs, elle arrive quand cette nouvelle extension???)

----------


## Catel

*La Légende de Thor*

Fini en à peu près 5 heures de jeu en cumulé grâce aux tricheries facilités modernes (car ce jeu doit être l'un des premiers à compter la durée de votre partie, oui oui !)  ::): 

Si en mars 1995, la Légende de Thor est accueilli par une pluie de louanges du fait de la réalisation et de l'ampleur du projet, 25 ans plus tard les critères de jugement ne sont plus les mêmes. Que reste-t-il de Beyond Oasis ?

Au début, on croit avoir affaire à un Zelda-like. Grave erreur, car si on arpente bien une série de donjons - dont le level design est excellent - dans un monde ouvert, l'essentiel du jeu sera consacré à la baston ! On est bien plus proche du beat'em up et, sur ce point, le gameplay reste très solide : la maniabilité est bonne (peut-être améliorée par le stick d'un pad moderne), les animations sont chouettes et donnent du punch aux affrontements, les ennemis sont variés... manque peut-être un chouïa de sentiment de progression, même si à la fin les esprits élémentaires deviendront bien utiles. C'était un peu le gimmick du jeu, ces quatre esprits qui viennent nous épauler progressivement dans l'aventure. Ils peuvent se bagarrer et ils ont chacun deux ou trois pouvoirs qui étoffent le gameplay, et puisqu'on parlait de Zelda, vers la fin du jeu, les esprits viennent se greffer au gameplay d'exploration pour multiplier les puzzles ! Et c'est sans doute une des très bonnes idées du jeu : si au début il est très bourrin, plus on avance et plus il faut se mettre à réfléchir pour actionner les bons trucs. On peut se demander du coup pourquoi ne pas avoir développé davantage le volet énigmes, mais cela donne un certain changement dans l'aventure. 
Aventure d'ailleurs bien plus longue qu'il n'y paraît au premier abord, le jeu est généreux sur ce point mais reste rythmé tout du long. Il y a d'ailleurs des secrets, un donjon caché, etc, que je n'ai pas cherchés et qui viennent s'ajouter à la durée de vie.

L'ergonomie n'est pas mal non plus, il y a un certain nombre de petites facilités qui rendent la progression en 2018 pas trop pénible, par exemple le marqueur sur la carte indiquant directement le prochain objectif. La difficulté est bien équilibrée tout du long, et même les deux boss de fin ne poseront pas de gros souci.

Tout ça est contrebalancé par une très mauvaise idée : pourquoi mettre des passages de plate-formes ?! La maniabilité du jeu ne s'y prête pas du tout, encore moins quand des ennemis volants vadrouillent et n'attendent qu'un contact pour vous balancer dans le vide.
On va regretter aussi que l'histoire du jeu ne nous porte pas du tout assez : elle est non seulement bien trop classique (un gentil prince, des méchants démons) mais aussi trop peu présente et n'est relancée que par quelques interventions trop éparses. La lassitude peut ainsi finir par guetter quand même.

Quant à la musique de Yuzo Koshiro, si le maître prend soin de mettre sa signature en avant (c'est sa boîte après tout), elle n'est pas super réussie : cette tentative de faire du symphonique en chiptune avec la puce de la Mega Drive était louable mais pas super probante.

Bref c'est globalement très bien foutu, luxueux pour l'époque, un peu moins aujourd'hui, et le seul reproche serait que cette machine bien huilée manque un tantinet de vie.

----------


## banditbandit

*Castlevania : Lords of shadow*

Les DLC Rêverie et Résurrection.


Le premier permet le retour au château et de faire alliance avec Laura, ça consiste essentiellement à résoudre quelques énigmes, ya aussi un peu de  combat et de la plateforme. Le DLC offre d'incarner occasionnellement Laura, ça change un peu le gameplay mais rien d'exceptionnel. Sinon visuellement c'est un peu plus soigné qu'à l'origine. Je dirais que c'est assez différent du jeu de base, ça change le temps de quelques heures.


Le second consiste à de la plateforme assez difficile mais rien de comparable à ce qui nous attends, car la suite propose d'affronter un Boss énorme, l' Oublié. (

Spoiler Alert! 


 le bien nommé par son attrait

 ). 
On y va un peu avec la bite et le couteau vu qu'il n'y aucune source de vie ni de mana autant dire qu'il vaut mieux avoir économisé ses rares ressources avant, de plus les capacités "magiques" (dont l'appel à un ami  ::trollface:: ) sont désactivées ( ::lol:: ).
C'est le truc complétement absurde de difficulté, le quem est protégé par une armure que l'on doit détruire au préalable pendant différentes phases, alors que les coups que ça soit à distance, sur zone ou en corps à corps pleuvent. (

Spoiler Alert! 


le summum étant la phase de qte où on tire des missiles  :nawak:  

)
La moindre hésitation est immédiatement sanctionnée. Alors heureusement la bête ne one shoot pas mais l'espérance de vie tombe à zéro très rapidement. Si le challenge n'est pas complétement désagréable il faut dire quand même que le Boss est complétement pété et qu'on aurait préféré un mode " classique" plutôt qu'un truc insane ou alors réservé à un NG+.
Après des heures et un nombre infini de mort j'ai enfin réussi et eu l'impression de m'être fait balader dans un jeu artificiellement augmenté par une difficulté abusive. D'autant que la fin se termine un peu en eau de boudin, laissant un sentiment d'inachevé et un Boss dont le nom prédestiné indiquait bien qu'il ne resterait pas dans les mémoires.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *HITMAN* dans HITMAN 2. Malheureusement j'ai pas le temps de refaire les missions (cible temporaire qui disparaît mardi, pas l'temps de niaiser) mais j'y reviendrai. Rien à ajouter à tout ce qui a déjà été dit, c'est de la balle. Perso j'adore les briefings et les premières arrivées sur les lieux, on se croirait dans un James Bond ou un Mission Impossible  :Bave:

----------


## Maomam

Fini les *2 DLC de The Witcher 3*, de nouveau ce petit sentiment de perte à la fin et l'envie de trouver des excuses pour ne pas arrêter. Et ce 

Spoiler Alert! 


regard de Geralt vers le joueur à la fin de la dernière quête

...

Préférence pour Blood & Wine et son assez haut degré de WTFuckerie.

Commencé et fini dans la foulée, *Titanfall 2* et j'ai vraiment apprécié le ride.
Le gameplay est vraiment top et on se laisse porter par le duo Cooper - BT. Dommage pour la suite qu'on aura sûrement jamais.

EDIT : Ah j'ai rien dit, apparemment TF3 serait en développement ?

----------


## RegisF

> *La Légende de Thor*
> 
> Fini en à peu près 5 heures de jeu en cumulé grâce aux tricheries facilités modernes (car ce jeu doit être l'un des premiers à compter la durée de votre partie, oui oui !) 
> 
> Si en mars 1995, la Légende de Thor est accueilli par une pluie de louanges du fait de la réalisation et de l'ampleur du projet, 25 ans plus tard les critères de jugement ne sont plus les mêmes. Que reste-t-il de Beyond Oasis ?
> 
> Au début, on croit avoir affaire à un Zelda-like. Grave erreur, car si on arpente bien une série de donjons - dont le level design est excellent - dans un monde ouvert, l'essentiel du jeu sera consacré à la baston ! On est bien plus proche du beat'em up et, sur ce point, le gameplay reste très solide : la maniabilité est bonne (peut-être améliorée par le stick d'un pad moderne), les animations sont chouettes et donnent du punch aux affrontements, les ennemis sont variés... manque peut-être un chouïa de sentiment de progression, même si à la fin les esprits élémentaires deviendront bien utiles. C'était un peu le gimmick du jeu, ces quatre esprits qui viennent nous épauler progressivement dans l'aventure. Ils peuvent se bagarrer et ils ont chacun deux ou trois pouvoirs qui étoffent le gameplay, et puisqu'on parlait de Zelda, vers la fin du jeu, les esprits viennent se greffer au gameplay d'exploration pour multiplier les puzzles ! Et c'est sans doute une des très bonnes idées du jeu : si au début il est très bourrin, plus on avance et plus il faut se mettre à réfléchir pour actionner les bons trucs. On peut se demander du coup pourquoi ne pas avoir développé davantage le volet énigmes, mais cela donne un certain changement dans l'aventure. 
> Aventure d'ailleurs bien plus longue qu'il n'y paraît au premier abord, le jeu est généreux sur ce point mais reste rythmé tout du long. Il y a d'ailleurs des secrets, un donjon caché, etc, que je n'ai pas cherchés et qui viennent s'ajouter à la durée de vie.
> 
> ...


Ya le 2 sur Saturn  ::): 
Petite question qu'on a désormais el droit de te poser, quel djinn as-tu préféré ?

----------


## FrousT

> Fini *HITMAN* dans HITMAN 2. Malheureusement j'ai pas le temps de refaire les missions (cible temporaire qui disparaît mardi, pas l'temps de niaiser) mais j'y reviendrai. Rien à ajouter à tout ce qui a déjà été dit, c'est de la balle. Perso j'adore les briefings et les premières arrivées sur les lieux, on se croirait dans un James Bond ou un Mission Impossible


Pareil je refait Hitman dans Hitman 2, cool feature d'avoir fusionner les deux, moins bien par contre de pas avoir garder l'avancement/défis/assassinat  ::sad::  Tout à refaire mais vu que le jeux est très bon et qu'il est fait pour la rejouabilité ça me gène pas trop !

----------


## Catel

> Ya le 2 sur Saturn 
> Petite question qu'on a désormais el droit de te poser, quel djinn as-tu préféré ?


Cool un retour  ::lol:: 

Efreet ! C'est un bourrin, il est utile par ailleurs... mais surtout en baston une fois qu'on a chopé quelques joyaux  :Cigare:  (car je n'ai pas précisé: parmi les secrets du jeu, il y a des collectibles à ramasser (oui, déjà, encore !) mais ce n'est pas du tout gratuit, les 60 joyaux augmentent la puissance des esprits) !  :;):

----------


## pikkpi

> *Castlevania : Lords of shadow*
> Les DLC Rêverie et Résurrection.


Bravo à toi, un de mes seuls ragequit en étant aussi avancé dans un jeu. Quelle idée à la con ce boss quand même....

----------


## Retrojm

En parlant de ragequit et Castlevania, n'ayant jamais touché à la licence (mis à part Lords of Shadow), j'ai voulu découvrir la franchise dans ses origines. 

J'ai donc acheté Castlevania 3 sur NES (enfin sur 3DS/VC), et j'ai été déçu. La lourdeur ne m'a pas gênée (ça fait parti du charme je trouve, et c'est une mécanique de gameplay), mais j'ai trouvé la difficulté complètement folle. Malgré l'utilisation des savestates je n'ai pas été capable de finir le jeu, c'est dire à quel point je suis une quiche. Disons que j'ai abandonné vers la fin du jeu, quand le plaisir de jouer/mémoriser/progresser s'est envolé. Bien trop dur, les placements des ennemis sont trop vicieux, les monstres trop nombreux, et même en choisissant le chemin le plus facile avec la nana chasseuse de vampires (on dirait plutôt un fantôme d’ailleurs), je n'en pouvais plus de cette difficulté de malade. En revanche, tout le reste m'a plu : l'ambiance, techniquement c'est de la folie pour la NES (les décors, effets météos, plusieurs persos, plusieurs chemins possibles, plusieurs fins, les musiques), certainement l'un des jeux les plus abouti sur NES. 

Pour ne pas rester sur une déception, j'ai ensuite acheté le tout premier Castlevania. Et là, j'ai kiffé. C'est le 3, mais en plus "simple", à savoir : moins long, et surtout moins difficile. J'ai bien sûr utilisé les savestates vers la fin, mais raisonnablement, je suis très vite arrivé à Dracula sans trop de peine. Peut-être qu'avoir joué des heures au 3 m'a permis de prendre le pli... En tout cas j'ai adoré : l'ambiance était déjà posée, tout comme le gameplay. Le jeu est loin d'être aussi dense que le 3, mais j'ai davantage apprécié le voyage qui était difficile mais pas insurmontable. Le bestiaire est quasi le même. Et les musiques sont un poil meilleures à mon avis !

Prochain Castlevania, le IV sur SNES. Je l'ai juste lancé, mais déjà bizarrement graphiquement je trouve ça plus "propre" sur NES.

----------


## Catel

*Tropico 5*

J'ai moins accroché que le 3 (alors que je suis allé au bout de la campagne, allez comprendre), ou plutôt il y a davantage de choses qui m'ont peiné.
Le manque de données, de graphiques et d'explications de ce qui se passe (ça marche comment le budget des bâtiments ?), les algorithmes parfois obscurs (les révoltes), le micromanagement inutile, les époques mal exploitées, et je trouve même qu'on s'éloigne du charme du thème latino par ce manque de continuité.

----------


## RegisF

> Cool un retour 
> 
> Efreet ! C'est un bourrin, il est utile par ailleurs... mais surtout en baston une fois qu'on a chopé quelques joyaux  (car je n'ai pas précisé: parmi les secrets du jeu, il y a des collectibles à ramasser (oui, déjà, encore !) mais ce n'est pas du tout gratuit, les 60 joyaux augmentent la puissance des esprits) !


Je suis amoureux de Legend of Thor !
Niveau secrets collectionnables, tu as aussi les armes ultimes : épée, arbalète et bombe, qu'on ne ramasse qu'après défis réussis.

----------


## parpaingue

> Prochain Castlevania, le IV sur SNES. Je l'ai juste lancé, mais déjà bizarrement graphiquement je trouve ça plus "propre" sur NES.


Vérifies que tu joues bien en NTSC (si tu peux), la version PAL souffre pas mal du 50 Hz, au point de modifier le son du fouet. Le top étant la version jap non censurée pour plus d'ambiance gothique même si ça change pas grand chose (c'est pas ce qu'y a de texte dans le jeu hein). Castlevania 3 ça doit être un des, si ce n'est le, plus coton des bons épisodes de la série (les bouses gameboy comptent pas), il est effectivement très costaud. Après en utilisant les savestates et avec un poil de tolérance à l'apprentissage par l'échec ça se fait normalement, les patterns sont essentiellement déterministes.

----------


## KaiN34

> Prochain Castlevania, le IV sur SNES. Je l'ai juste lancé, mais déjà bizarrement graphiquement je trouve ça plus "propre" sur NES.


C'est une perle tu vas te régaler.  :;):

----------


## Illynir

Oh oui, cette lourdeur des commandes, ce bonhomme qui tombe comme une enclume, ces escaliers de l'enfer. Quel bonheur en effet.  ::ninja:: 

Mais tu peux faire un moulinet avec ton fouet donc c'est cool.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

On a listé plein de super Castlevania sur GBA et DS. Ceux de nes et snes j'ai jamais touché mais ca doit pas être le même délire, non?

----------


## Supergounou

Non, les 4 premiers c'est du plateformer pur avec une rigidité dans les sauts à la Ghouls'n Ghosts (et sans double saut). Et un perso trrrrrèèss lent. Mais ça a son charme, j'adore le 1 et le 4 perso. Bien plus que d'autres épisodes de la série en tous cas...

----------


## Zerger

Autant jouer à Volgarr alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Y a de ça, oui. Sans les lances mais avec des cœurs qui donnent de la magie et non pas de la vie, ainsi que des armes planquées dans des bougies.

Après ça reste quand même largement plus simple que G&G ou Volgarr.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé l'autre jour *The Gardens Between* que m'a offert Baalim via cpcgifts. J'ai découvert le jeu via son gift et il m'a semblé intéressant. Maintenant que je l'ai fini, je peux dire que c'est un très bon jeu. Il n'est pas très long (3h ?), mais on passe un très bon moment. La DA est très jolie et la musique fait le boulot. Niveau puzzles, ça commence gentillement et ça se complique progressivement sans pour autant devenir insurmontable. Je recommande chaudement !

----------


## PaulPoy

*Dishonored*, en mode pacifiste 0 victime (à part qq rats...). Je l'avais déjà fini à sa sortie mais cette fois j'enchaine avec ses DLC, puis le 2 et son spinoff. Et c'est tjs aussi classe. Le jeu est techniquement un peu dépassé mais la DA est superbe et rattrape l'affaire. Le gameplay est tjs top. Beaucoup de liberté, aussi bien dans la façon d'aborder les situations que dans les objectifs, les choix ayant des impacts intéressants à long terme. Le jeu est globalement assez simple, grâce aux super pouvoirs, et la quicksave qui permet d'expérimenter. Le level design est bien chouette, beaucoup de verticalité, même s'il manque peut être un peu d'envergure : plein de chemins mais individuellement ils permettent d'arriver très (trop ?) rapidement au but (moins vrai dans les derniers niveaux). Enfin au moins ça reste fluide (dans un Hitman par exemple j'ai l'impression de beaucoup plus ramer). Somme toute, les runes à dégoter et les divers objectifs (parfois dynamiques) permettent de passer du temps à explorer  chaque environnement. Le scénario, pas bien surprenant, fait le job mais reste en deçà du reste du jeu.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tiens une petite question, il n'y a pas un pop infini d'ennemis si tu te fais repérer ? J'ai ce souvenir sur mon premier début de partie où j'avais tenté le furtif  ::): .

----------


## PaulPoy

Je ne sais pas bien, c'est possible, vu qu'on peut désactiver des alarmes pour que les gardes ne puissent pas appeler des renforts. Mais ça doit être tant qu'on reste en combat et qu'on ne se cache pas de nouveau peut être ?
Je n'ai pas expérimenté plus que ça, généralement dès l'instant où j'étais repéré, j'avais le doigts sur F9 (quickload). Je souhaitais faire tout le jeu (ou presque) en fantôme. Comme on peut refaire les niveaux indépendamment, si j'essaie à l'occasion je pourrai t'en dire plus.

----------


## madgic

Je viens de finir les campagnes de Heroes might and magic 5 (sans les extensions)

C'est l'un de mes tout premier jeu, mon premier en tour par tour. Je commençais les campagnes puis je laissais de côté et quand j'y revenais, je recommencais de nouveau depuis le début, plus une autre fois où j'ai supprimé les sauvegardes par erreurs. Mais bref, cette fois ci c'est la bonne, avec une bonne cinquantaine d'heures à la louche. J'adore toujours ce jeu et je trouve qu'il a bien vieillit, à part peut être les cinématiques. J'aime bien aussi les tours dynamiques ou une unité peut se déplacer deux ou trois fois avant une autre, dommage que ça se fait pas plus souvent ou dans les suivants.  Bon par contre des fois ça devient n"importe quoi quand faut prendre la dernière ville et que c'est trop difficile, alors on accumule des troupes jusqu'à atteindre une dizaine de millers de créatures de base et l'adversaire en a autant  ::lol::

----------


## Blackogg

Fini l'histoire de base de *Shovel Knight*, "mais sur Switch"™
Ce jeu pourrait réussir à me faire aimer Megaman, série de jeux sur lesquels je n'ai jamais pu dépasser les 5 minutes. 

Il faut dire qu'il en reprend la recette (ou du moins la vision que j'en ai), rajoute des bonnes idées piochées à droite à gauche chez d'autres succès de l'époque (au hasard, DuckTales) et lie le tout avec une grosse dose de bonne humeur, de jolis sprites et d'animations choupies. 
On a donc un espèce de cocktail nostalgique-mais-en-fait-non qui détonne sévère, avec un level design inspiré et une difficulté bien dosée mais toujours présente. 
Tout est peaufiné dans le moindre détail, je n'ai pas vraiment de reproche à faire à ce jeu, sur aucun aspect. C'est vraiment une petite perle dans son genre. 
Allez, si, les améliorations proposées par les forgerons sont franchement dispensables. Voilà.

Maintenant, va falloir passer aux autres aventures, probablement en commençant par ce cher Specter Knight. 
Mais ça, ce sera après une "petite" pause par la case Smash Bros  ::ninja::

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Essaye de faire plutôt Plague Knight avant. Comme ca tu gardes le meilleur pour la fin, et Specter Knight et en quelque sorte une conclusion de l'histoire.

----------


## Blackogg

> Essaye de faire plutôt Plague Knight avant. Comme ca tu gardes le meilleur pour la, et Specter Knight et en quelque sorte une conclusion de l'histoire.


Ah ok les histoires se suivent. Certes c'est pas le scénario qui prime dans ce genre de jeu, mais c'est bon à savoir. Merci  ::): 





Faudra juste que je m'en rappelle après avoir essoré Smash Bros  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Histoire de contredire ackboo qui disait avant hier que "les jeux de Tanks n'ont pas de fin", j'ai fini *Valkyria Chronicles 4* hier.  ::ninja:: 

Il y a de gros défauts, mais c'était un sacré bon moment quand même. 
Leur moteur "pastel" est super joli, mais ça se voit limite pas du tout sur un grand nombre de cartes qui sont "100% neige sans décors".
La campagne "scénaristique" use et abuse des ennemis intuables ou scriptés, les dernières missions sont quasiment infaisables sans rusher. Nanmeho, c'est un jeu de stratégie, je ne devrais pas être encouragé à jouer des Orks du Kulte de la Vitesse. (d'ailleurs on ne peut pas repeindre les Tanks en rouge pour aller plus vite).
Par contre, hors "scénario", les maps sont réutilisées dans des affrontements plus équilibrés et sans boss moisis, étrange et bizarre.
Le scénario, je préfère pas en parler, j'avais aimé le premier façon "les ados découvrent la guerre" mais là on est à la limite du facepalm et assez souvent de la cour martiale, aussi. Par contre, les trois quarts des histoires secondaires (le casting hors "héros" sont cool ou crédibles, Vancey n'a jamais quitté mon équipe).


Spoiler Alert! 






A côté de tout ça, le moteur est vraiment super joli quand les cartes s'y pretent (= pas la toundra enneigée), il n'y a presque pas de bug dans les "FoV" des persos, et gros avantage sur avant la plupart des missions peuvent être terminer en rang A en jouant "normalement" et stratégiquement (= pas les Orks du Kulte de la Vitesse).

----------


## Bobbin

*Dark Souls 2*, en 80 heures environ. Quel voyage  ::love::   :Vibre:   :Boom: 

Il n'y a qu'à Dark Souls 1 qu'on peut vraiment le comparer en fait :

- j'ai trouvé la difficulté plus élevée. Et surtout, c'est souvent de la difficulté "injuste" : parfois, on est placé dans de tout petits corridors avec des ennemis énormes, avancer d'un pas dans une zone ouverte trigger six ennemis d'un coup, ce qui fait qu'on est obligé de se taper des combats de groupe, etc. J'ai fait un build force + taper fort et de ce que j'ai vu, c'est beaucoup plus facile pour les magiciens.



- le jeu est très très riche en contenu de qualité. Il y en a plus que dans le 1, il y a plus de DLC, plus de build possibles, plus de boss, plus de tout. Du coup l'équilibrage est forcément moins bon et ça créé des moments de frustration énorme. En particulier certains boss des DLC sont affreusement durs alors que le boss final est très facile.

Dans les Elder's Scrolls aussi il y a beaucoup de contenu (j'ai envie de les comparer parce que je sens que je vais avoir du mal à y rejouer après avoir découvert cette série) mais c'est du contenu moins intéressant, moins mémorable. Quand on découvre une nouvelle zone d'un Dark Souls, on se demande vraiment ce que les développeurs ont pu inventer cette fois-ci.

- le level design, au début j'avais peur qu'il soit moins bon parce que les premières zones de sont pas très inspirées. En fait c'est l'inverse de Dark Souls 1 qui devient de moins en moins intéressant à partir d'Anor Londo. Les zones du 2 sont de plus en plus cool, vers la fin on a le Dragon Shrine par exemple qui est superbe  ::love::  Les zones des DLC sont meilleures que celles du jeu original. Mention spéciale à Crown of the Ivory King.

Par contre, comme Blighttown dans DS1, certaines zones sont un bullshit complet, comme les Steppes Gelées. Une zone qui ne sert à rien et mène à un boss tout aussi fumé. 

- les boss sont bien conçus, même si parfois trop durs. Il y en a beaucoup et leurs movesets sont très différents. Mais surtout, il faut revoir de fond en comble sa stratégie entre chaque. J'alternais entre un marteau, une petite épée très rapide et un espadon entre les deux car suivant les boss j'avais des besoins différents. Idem pour les anneaux, j'ai vraiment eu besoin de faire de la tambouille pour m'adapter aux situations.

Comme un ultime doigt d'honneur, un choix de dialogue à la con que j'ai fait m'empêche de voir le boss final, et contrairement à DS1 je ne me sens pas chaud pour faire un NG+ donc je vais en rester là. J'ai tué tous les boss sauf Aldia et certains m'ont bien fait galérer, comme le Fume Knight et l'Ivory King.

Sinon, ben c'est un vrai Dark Souls. Comme le premier. Et je suis archi fan. 
Qui se souvient d'un combat en particulier dans un Elders Scrolls ? Même dans The Witcher, je ne suis pas sûr qu'un combat m'ait vraiment marqué. Là, je finis avec des souvenirs plein la tête, des combats épiques, des moments frustrants. J'ai l'impression de vivre bien plus de trucs qund je m'investis dans un Dark Souls que dans n'importe quel autre RPG.


Je ne recomanderais pas le jeu pour commencer la série, parce que je pense que le 1 est plus simple donc meilleur (j'aime les choses simples). Par contre si vous avez kiffé le 1, il y a des chances que vous aimiez le 2 aussi. Mais il nécessite un investissement temporel et psychologique plus important. 

Je vais me faire une pause avec les Soulsborne, même si je sais que j'y reviendrai. J'ai envie de me faire des jeux plus "détente" comme Ori ou Firewatch là.

TLDR : la vie parait bien fade après avoir fini un dark souls.

----------


## Funkadelic

Alors personnellement je dirais pas que le premier DS soit le meilleur pour commencer...

Je conseillerais plus le troisième opus pour un débutant (est ce que ça existe encore des gens qui n'ont jamais joué à un Soulsborne ?  ::rolleyes:: )

Et oui c'est dur d'enchainer avec une autre licence, je te comprend parfaitement.


D'ailleurs j'ai voulu tester Ashen et non ça prend pas chez moi. Comme la plupart des A-RPG d'ailleurs (AC Odyssey peut-être un peu plus mais c'est pas fou).

Vivement SEKIRO !

----------


## KaiN34

Faire commencer les nouveaux par DS3 c'est bon pour les dégoûter de DS 1 et 2 ensuite.

----------


## Anonyme112

Ben non c'est mieux de commencer par le moins bon des 3, donc commencer par DS3 c'est parfait au contraire.

----------


## Illynir

Ils ont ajouté un vrai scénario cette fois ou il faut toujours lire un Wiki ?  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

*Darkside Detective* et c'était assez décevant finalement. J'avais entendu le plus grand bien de l'humour, et finalement c'est juste des références plus ou moins réussies à de la pop culture. On sourit parfois légèrement, mais jamais de franche rigolade.

----------


## Anonyme210226

*Gone Home*.

Le remède connu le plus efficace aux érections gênantes. Le jeu promet beaucoup, mais finit tristement et banalement trois heures plus tard.
Il aurait pu aussi finir dans le topic d'à côté (les jeux qu'on vient de laisser tomber) si ce n'était pour sa longueur riquiqui.

----------


## Momock

> Alors personnellement je dirais pas que le premier DS soit le meilleur pour commencer...


Ben c'est celui par lequel tout le monde a commencé, je ne vois pas le problème. À part le fait qu'il ne soit plus disponible sur PC si j'ai bien compris (on ne peut plus qu'acheter le "remaster" miteux).

----------


## mithrandir3

> Ben c'est celui par lequel tout le monde a commencé, je ne vois pas le problème. À part le fait qu'il ne soit plus disponible sur PC si j'ai bien compris (on ne peut plus qu'acheter le "remaster" miteux).


Euh le portage de l'original sur PC était immonde.

----------


## Anonyme112

C'est vrai. Le remaster n'apporte rien au jeu en lui-même mais au moins t'as plus besoin de bidouiller et d'installer des mods pour le faire tourner correctement.

----------


## Funkadelic

Je partais du principe que comme le troisième opus est le plus "accessible" celles et ceux qui n'ont jamais posés leur mains sur la licence devraient avoir plus de facilités et devraient le trouver plus agréable que les deux autres.

Après, bien sur que l'ont à tous commencé par le premier et je vois aucun problème que des nouveaux commencent par celui-ci. Mais, c'était le seul disponible à l'époque hein donc bon... (sur pc)

----------


## Mordicus

> *Darkside Detective* et c'était assez décevant finalement. J'avais entendu le plus grand bien de l'humour, et finalement c'est juste des références plus ou moins réussies à de la pop culture. On sourit parfois légèrement, mais jamais de franche rigolade.


Et j'imagine qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'énigmes ou de puzzles ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ce week-end j'ai fini 2 petits jeux offerts par Marmottas sur CPC Gifts: *Hidden Paws* et *Hidden Folks*.

Paws est tout mignon, reposant, pas très long et pas très dur, il s'agit de chercher des chats et pelotes dans un décor enneigé. Je l'ai fini facilement et j'ai bien apprécié le moment calme.

Folks est moins reposant avec ces graphismes en noir et blanc dessinés qui font un peu mal aux yeux à la longue. J'ai beaucoup aimé le début du jeu quand les niveaux sont humainement faisables. Sur la fin, j'ai utilisé une soluce car il y a certains éléments quasi impossibles à trouver sinon. Globalement une bonne expérience malgré tout. Mais j'irai pas acheter le DLC...

----------


## Olima

> Et j'imagine qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'énigmes ou de puzzles ?


C'est un Pn'C assez facile si je me souviens bien, donc pas grosses énigmes. Moi ça m'a convenu parce que je suis pas très fort pour ces trucs là  ::P: . Mais sinon oui, humour pas désagréable à base de références, pas de folle crise de rire, loin de là. J'ai passé un plutôt bon moment mais je le conseillerais surtout pris dans un bundle à bas prix...

----------


## PaulPoy

> Je vais me faire une pause avec les Soulsborne, même si je sais que j'y reviendrai.


Si à l'occasion tu veux une petite dose (un peu coupé mais pas trop) The Surge fait bien le job.  ::):

----------


## schouffy

> C'est un Pn'C assez facile si je me souviens bien, donc pas grosses énigmes. Moi ça m'a convenu parce que je suis pas très fort pour ces trucs là . Mais sinon oui, humour pas désagréable à base de références, pas de folle crise de rire, loin de là. J'ai passé un plutôt bon moment mais je le conseillerais surtout pris dans un bundle à bas prix...


Oui voilà, les énigmes sont très simples et l'histoire est anecdotique. Il faut y jouer pour l'humour et les références, et je m'attendais à mieux.

----------


## Momock

> Euh le portage de l'original sur PC était immonde.


Ouais mais y'a pas un nouveau système de lumières qui fiche toute la DA en l'air dans le remaster?

----------


## akaraziel

> Ouais mais y'a pas un nouveau système de lumières qui fiche toute la DA en l'air dans le remaster?


C'est franchement pas choquant (sur Switch en tous cas, les effets sont peut-être moins prononcés).
Puis au pire, un petit coup de ReShade devrait régler ça.  :;):

----------


## Bobbin

> Si à l'occasion tu veux une petite dose (un peu coupé mais pas trop) The Surge fait bien le job.


Hum, j'avoue que le côté méchas ne m'attire pas du tout

----------


## znokiss

> *Gone Home*.
> 
> Le remède connu le plus efficace aux érections gênantes. Le jeu promet beaucoup, mais finit tristement et banalement trois heures plus tard.
> Il aurait pu aussi finir dans le topic d'à côté (les jeux qu'on vient de laisser tomber) si ce n'était pour sa longueur riquiqui.


CTB.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Hum, j'avoue que le côté méchas ne m'attire pas du tout


D'ailleurs Dark Souls 2, version vanilla ou Scholar of the First Sin ?

----------


## schouffy

J'imagine que la version vanilla est déserte maintenant pour le multi, donc Scholar.

----------


## PaulPoy

> J'imagine que la version vanilla est déserte maintenant pour le multi, donc Scholar.


Je demandais la version à laquelle il a jouée.  ::unsure::

----------


## schouffy

J'ai une mémoire a deux posts max  ::o:

----------


## leeoneil

Sur ce weekend pluvieux j'ai fini 3 jeux, avec un temps de retard sur la hype.

Le premier c'est *Underrail*.
C'est le cRPG le plus difficile auquel j'ai pu jouer (les experts CPC nous confirmerons s'il s'agit d'un cRPG ou d'autre chose  :^_^: ), un jdr en vu isométrique quoi.
Le jeu est fou du début à la fin.
Il faut absolument le faire (je sais pas, peut-être que certains sont passés à côté) si vous aimez le genre.
Prévoir quand même des calmants et beaucoup de temps (un peu plus de 100 heures pour moi), parce-que c'est vraiment hardcore, du début à la fin. Et autant être prévenu, mais la toute fin est limite foutage de gueule en terme d'approche. ça m'a bien calmé après Pillars 2 que je trouvais trop simple.

Et encore plus longtemps après la hype, j'ai fini *Loom* et *Sam&Max*.
Bah oui, parce-que ce n'est jamais trop tard pour des oeuvres pixelisées comme celles-ci !

----------


## Lonys

> J'imagine que la version vanilla est déserte maintenant pour le multi, donc Scholar.


C'est pas un argument, Scholar est aussi désert que l'original maintenant. Pour cette raison aujourd'hui j'ai désinstallé Scholar définitivement...

----------


## Bobbin

> D'ailleurs Dark Souls 2, version vanilla ou Scholar of the First Sin ?


Scholar of the First Sin, et j'ai fait tous les boss sauf Aldia.
Même les plus obscurs comme le Darklurker.




> Alors personnellement je dirais pas que le premier DS soit le meilleur pour commencer...


Je sais pas, j'ai pas fait le 3 ni BloodBorne encore. Mais un cousin a fini DS3 et c'est pas vraiment un gamer hardcore donc ça doit être plus simple je pense




> Et oui c'est dur d'enchainer avec une autre licence, je te comprend parfaitement.


J'ai lancé Dragon's Dogma juste après, parce qu'il traînait dans mon backlog. On sent que le système de combat est travaillé mais il souffre trop de la comparaison avec les DS. Je vais pas pouvoir enchaîner comme ça, il me faut un jeu beaucoup plus différent  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'a fini *Loom*


Le jeu de mon enfance  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Je viens de finir *Sniper : Ghost warrior 3*, jeu qui a reçu des seaux de crachats à la tronche par douzaine alors qu'il ne méritait pas une telle sévérité.

J'ai adoré ce jeu que j'ai torché de A à Z. Fini 2 fois (mode difficile + défi), ratissé tout les POI et 100% des succès steam. 
Faut dire que c'est rare de mettre la main sur un jeu de tireur d'élite qui propose de faire mumuse avec des armes contemporaines _(je suis pas fan des ambiances WW2)_.  :Bave: 

Le level design est bien pensé et le jeu propose une réelle rejouabilitée (et un vrai challenge en haute difficulté).  :;): 

Alors clairement les devs ont eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre avec leurs monde ouvert mais ça reste à mes yeux un bon choix pour un jeu tel que celui-ci. 
Les cinématiques sont ultra laides (sauf la première) et le jeu souffre encore de quelques bugs dont une bonne partie a été corrigé par un patch non-officiel.

----------


## RegisF

> Scholar of the First Sin, et j'ai fait tous les boss sauf Aldia.
> Même les plus obscurs comme le Darklurker.
> 
> 
> 
> Je sais pas, j'ai pas fait le 3 ni BloodBorne encore. Mais un cousin a fini DS3 et c'est pas vraiment un gamer hardcore donc ça doit être plus simple je pense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si t'as une PS3, tu peux choper demon soul's

----------


## Illynir

Si t'as un bon CPU la PS3 n'est pas si indispensable pour jouer à Demon's Souls.  ::trollface::

----------


## RegisF

> Si t'as un bon CPU la PS3 n'est pas si indispensable pour jouer à Demon's Souls.


Non mais ça c'est des trucs de techniciens, c'est trop compliqué pour moi si ça demande d'émuler autre chose qu'une Saturn  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Framed 2*. J'avais fait le premier sur tablette et j'avais trouvé le principe sympa. J'ai fait celui-ci sur pc et c'était bien aussi. Les puzzles sont bien pensés et pas toujours facile. Par contre, l'histoire est toujours aussi peu intéressante / mal racontée.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> C'est franchement pas choquant (sur Switch en tous cas, les effets sont peut-être moins prononcés).


Ptete que je dis des conneries, mais il me semble que la version "remaster" switch de DS n'est pas la vrai remaster, c'est en fait la version normale du jeu avec les ajouts QoL (quality of life) de la remaster, notamment l'interface, le multi etc.

C'est en quelque sorte la meilleure version puisque tu as le meilleur des 2 mondes (la beauté brute intacte du jeu de base, les ajouts sympa du remaster). Si on oublie la qualité diminué du son et le 30fps...

----------


## akaraziel

> Ptete que je dis des conneries, mais il me semble que la version "remaster" switch de DS n'est pas la vrai remaster, c'est en fait la version normale du jeu avec les ajouts QoL (quality of life) de la remaster, notamment l'interface, le multi etc.
> 
> C'est en quelque sorte la meilleure version puisque tu as le meilleur des 2 mondes (la beauté brute intacte du jeu de base, les ajouts sympa du remaster)


Je veux bien une source parce que j'ai lu ça nulle part.  ::blink:: 

Edit : j'ai trouvé  :;): 





> Si on oublie la qualité diminué du son et le 30fps...


Le son c'est uniquement en mode TV (mais c'est relou oui). Et pour le 30fps, du moment que c'est stable, ça va. Sur 360 c'était assez catastrophique à ce niveau.

----------


## leeoneil

Je viens de faire *INSIDE*, rolala  ::o: 
Ok c'est court, ok c'est peut-être pas tout à fait un jeu, mais c'est une sacré expérience ce truc.
Côté contrôle j'ai vraiment aimé, même si ça ne sert pas à grand-chose, j'ai eu l'impression manette en main de retrouver les sensations de flashback et de Heart of darkness, avec ce perso hyper bien animé et soumis à l'inertie. C'est vraiment plaisant comme contrôle, quasi "organique".
Une vraie expérience "art et essai" reproduite en jeu vidéo.
Le grand kiff !

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Je veux bien une source parce que j'ai lu ça nulle part. 
> 
> Edit : j'ai trouvé 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le son c'est uniquement en mode TV (mais c'est relou oui). Et pour le 30fps, du moment que c'est stable, ça va. Sur 360 c'était assez catastrophique à ce niveau.


J'y joue en mode portable et le 30fps me va très bien aussi. Après tout, c'est comme ca que j'ai fait le jeu de base.

----------


## Zlika

*This is the Police II*

Le jeu est bugué sur PS4 pour sa partie save/reload j'ai du batailler pour le terminer. Je le déconseille donc pour cette plateforme et ça pas encore été patché (le premier était ok).

On retrouve la voix ursine de John "Duke Nukem" St John dans le froid nordique d'un patelin enneigé alors qu'il cherche à fuir ses frasques de flic ripou du premier épisode.

Le jeu a comme fondation un tower defense où les missiles sont des patrouilles et la munition du personnel qu'il faut micro-gérer (compétences, caractère, loyauté, alcoolisme).

Le temps défile de 6h à 1h du matin et il vous faut répondre aux appels d'urgence, céder ou refuser des exigences de citoyens, gangsters, politiciens et maître-chanteur.

Aux appels, évaluer si c'est une fausse alerte (la traduction fait bien le boulot) et sur place gérer (textuellement) une situation à choix multiples en fonction de l'équipement et des compétences de vos agents.

Au début c'est pas difficile mais au fur et à mesure, entre la fatigue et les caprices de vos agents, ça devient compliqué de gérer le personnel (qui possède niveau d'expérience servant à remplir le minimum requit pour les tâches).

La différence avec le premier c'est plus de missions tactiques. Au tour par tour vous dirigez une escouade et chaque agent a des possibilités offerte par ses compétences (les mêmes que dans le tower-defense).

On rejoue aussi comme dans le 1 le démantèlement de gang, avec interrogatoires et enquêtes  qui demandent de reconstituer une histoire par vignettes en lisant des descriptions puis de cueillir le coupable.

Je me suis servit d'un guide par endroit :

https://guides.gamepressure.com/this-is-the-police-2/

L'histoire est incompréhensible mais je ne sais pas si c'est si grave que ça car malheureusement le jeu ne transforme pas l'essai du premier, il creuse le même sillon de défauts. Dommage par ce l'écriture, la DA et le squelette du gamedesign a du potentiel mais ici mal équilibré.

La B.O. en revanche est vraiment top. Le label : https://bossbattlerecords.com
En écoute ici : https://bossbattle.lnk.to/thisisthepolice2

----------


## akaraziel

> J'y joue en mode portable et le 30fps me va très bien aussi. Après tout, c'est comme ca que j'ai fait le jeu de base.


C'est son principal intérêt pour moi.  :;):

----------


## Canard WC

> Ben c'est celui par lequel tout le monde a commencé, je ne vois pas le problème. À part le fait qu'il ne soit plus disponible sur PC si j'ai bien compris (on ne peut plus qu'acheter le "remaster" miteux).


Il ne faudrait pas oublier *Demon's Souls* quand même  ::siffle:: 
Je dis ça, je dis rien  ::siffle::

----------


## Baynie

> Il ne faudrait pas oublier *Demon's Souls* quand même 
> Je dis ça, je dis rien


Chut, on est chez les PC master race, va pas les froisser.

----------


## Illynir

Qui est jouable sur PC en 4K.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lonys

Oui je l'ai découvert comme ça aussi  ::P: 

Bon jeu avec une bonne ambiance.

----------


## schouffy

ça fonctionne bien ? Je l'ai sur PS3 mais merci le framerate et le flou gaussien permanent. Je me le referais bien dans de meilleures conditions.

----------


## Illynir

Oui si tu as un bon CPU.

----------


## Bobbin

Fini *Firewatch* en 3,5 heures.

Bon jeu, l'ambiance est cool, une belle ballade qui tourne à l'angoisse de façon très progressive, sans recourir à des jumpscares ou autres techniques artificielles. La forêt est magnifique et j'ai pris plaisir à m'y balader. La fin est peut-être un peu en deça de ce que j'avais espéré mais globalement c'était bien sympa.

C'est cool finalement les Walking Sim. Entre ça et Edith Finch je passe de bons moments. Je vais peut-être me prendre Ethan Carter quand je verrai une solde.

----------


## Herr Peter

Ethan Carter est très chouette, vraiment je ne peux que te le recommander.

----------


## schouffy

Soma mec !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui si tu as un bon CPU.


OK merci. Le GPU compte pas ?

----------


## Illynir

Très peu à moins de vouloir absolument faire du 4K et même comme ça c'est assez facile de balancer du 4K sur un rendu PS3 pour les cartes actuelles. Tu peux de toute façon choisir la résolution donc ce n'est pas un problème.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ethan Carter est très chouette, vraiment je ne peux que te le recommander.


+1.
Walking simulator à énigmes simples, mais la balade est sympa, et visuellement il envoie grave.




> Soma mec !


+1000  :Mellow2: 
Mais lui c'est pour l'histoire et la balade angoissante. Graphiquement c'est pas beau.

----------


## schouffy

Boh c'est pas moche non plus, c'est propre. Mais quelle ambiance, quelle histoire  :Bave:

----------


## Ouamdu

SOMA c'est fabuleux.

----------


## PaulPoy

> +1000 
> Mais lui c'est pour l'histoire et la balade angoissante.


+1 000 000

----------


## ExPanda

> Boh c'est pas moche non plus, c'est propre.


On ne s'extasie jamais devant quoi que ce soit dans le jeu. Comme tu dis c'est propre, et ça fonctionne, mais c'est tout. Je voulais pas dire "pas beau" dans le sens moche, mais pas "très beau". Ça se compare pas avec Ethan Carter.




> Mais quelle ambiance, quelle histoire


Ah ça oui, et re-oui.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Croaker

*Yakuza 2* en version remake (Kiwami).
De très très loin le mieux de la série, si vous n'en faites qu'un, prenez celui là.

A priori, certaines scènes de l'original ont sauté au remake (pb de moteur?), dommage j'aurais aimé voir la scène où (attention gros spoiler) 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Kaoru monte dans un bus (pour ne jamais revenir)

.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

C'est malin, maintenant j'ai envie de jouer à SOMA... J'espère que vous êtes fiers de vous !

----------


## Zerger

> C'est malin, maintenant j'ai envie de jouer à SOMA... J'espère que vous êtes fiers de vous !


Mon pauvre, comme je te plains  :;):

----------


## pikkpi

> *Yakuza 2* en version remake (Kiwami).
> De très très loin le mieux de la série, si vous n'en faites qu'un, prenez celui là.
> 
> A priori, certaines scènes de l'original ont sauté au remake (pb de moteur?), dommage j'aurais aimé voir la scène où (attention gros spoiler) 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Kaoru monte dans un bus (pour ne jamais revenir)
> ...


A propos du spoiler :
T'es sûr que c'était dans le 2, parce que dans le 3 ya également 

Spoiler Alert! 


une scène d'adieux au tout début du jeu



Pour ma part j'ai fini :

*Zombie Night Terror*
C'était plutôt très chouette, surtout au prix criminel où il est vendu quand il est soldé. Je l'ai pas fait à 100% ( challenges, fin secrète )  parce que j'ai un peu moins accroché aux niveaux/challenges chronométrés ou trop millimétrés sachant que la physique est parfois fluctuante. Les niveaux plus "sandbox" restent mes préférés. Le concept est très bon en tout cas.


*FF XII - Zodiac Age*
Je l'avais pas fini à l'époque, cette fois c'est bon notamment grâce à la possibilité de passer le jeu en x2 ou x4 ce qui permet de rendre les donjons, déplacements, ou séances de grind moins fastidieux. Au _Final_ je l'ai pas trouvé beaucoup mieux que le XV, le début est assez plaisant et le scénario met volontairement du temps à démarrer, après ça part un peu dans plein de termes obscurs et rebondissements avec des personnages qui sont peu ou pas introduits, et comme le XV on boucle tout rapidement à la fin. C'est con j'aime bien l'univers d'Ivalice choisi comme base pour celui-ci ( c'est dommage parce que là dessus ils forcent un peu trop _l'hommage_  à Star Wars ( Les personnages, la musique, les villes... ). 

Ainsi s'achève pour moi mon rattrapage des FF que je conspuais jadis ( 8 - 10 - 12 - 13 ), seuls les VIII et X se sont rachetés à mes yeux ( ceci n'engage que moi ).


*Hidden Folks* 
Pas fini à 100%, mais j'y retoucherai plus je pense. C'était pas mal mais le fait que ça soit animé ne contrebalance pas les maux de têtes occasionnés. Les expériences similaires sur papier restent plus agréables.


*Glass Masquerade*
Choppé dans un giveaway il me semble, c'était plus intéressant que je pensais notamment grâce aux fausses pistes données par les formes de certaines pièces qui évoquent autre chose que l'illustration finale. Pour le prix ( gratos ) ça valait ses 4h passées dessus.

----------


## Zerger

> *Zombie Night Terror*
> C'était plutôt très chouette, surtout au prix criminel où il est vendu quand il est soldé. Je l'ai pas fait à 100% ( challenges, fin secrète )  parce que j'ai un peu moins accroché aux niveaux/challenges chronométrés ou trop millimétrés sachant que la physique est parfois fluctuante. Les niveaux plus "sandbox" restent mes préférés. Le concept est très bon en tout cas.


J'avais adoré l'extension gratos sur la lune  ::P: 
Mais je te rejoins sur son prix criminel, ce jeu est excellent pour que dalle !

----------


## M.Rick75

Idem. J'espère que les devs ont pu s'y retrouver quand même (vu qu'il est régulièrement hyper bradé). C'était une vraie bonne idée (faire un genre de néo-Lemmings), bien réalisé.

----------


## Bibik

Pfiouuu encore plus long que le *Ressurection*, je viens de finir de platiner *God Eater 2 Rage Burst* en 192 heures tout de même. Je sais pas combien de fights j'ai pu faire, ça doit approcher les 400... Et bah j'ai bien kiffé. Les combats peuvent être parfois très ardus avec des surprises niveau difficulté aléatoire mais dans l'ensemble je dois dire que le gameplay nerveux et rapide m'a bien accroché de bout en bout. 

Et quel kiff de réussir ses arts de sang ou de déclencher son Blood Rage avec succès dans un moment critique pour renverser le court du combat  :Bave: 

Au départ j'avais vraiment l'impression de voir juste un God Eater 1.5 d'autant plus que le jeu est sur le même moteur, même base graphique et surtout mêmes lieux, mêmes arènes et mêmes monstres. Bon au fur et à mesure de l'avancement de l'histoire les nouveautés en terme de maps & streums apparaissent mais la vraie plus-value de Rage Burst ce sont effectivement ces deux éléments de gameplay ajoutés et qui redéfinissent la façon de se battre. Du reste le jeu est dans la droite lignée du premier : de la customization, du glanage de matériaux pour améliorer les armes et le style vestimentaire, une histoire pleine d'anime-tropes, de pouvoir de l'amitié et j'en passe... 

Perso, cette recette a bien fonctionnée chez moi mais je peut comprendre que ça puisse ennuyer de répéter des maps ad nauseam pour suivre une histoire digne du shonen japonais le plus basique. Bon, GE s'est jamais prétendu être un grand moment d'écriture non plus, et le moment de bravoures sont épiques (et l'OST y aide pas mal, même si elle a subie l'influence néfaste du dubstep de l'année de sa sortie). 

Après, y'a eu aussi la difficulté, super aléatoire comme le premier et pas aidé par le niveau exécrable de l'IA qui rend certains combats assez épouvantables (Magatsu Kyubii  :Boom: ). Disons qu'il faut absolument pouvoir gérer les ordres et jouer sur certaines armes et munitions pour cheeser un peu le jeu (même si la customisation donne des trucs moins fumés que dans le premier). Maintenant ? Je vais attendre de voir ce que donne God Eater 3 lors de sa release et sans doute pousser la porte du multi à cette occasion car apparemment on pourra faire de la coop jusqu'à 8 et ça c'est assez excitant sur le papier.

----------


## Croaker

> A propos du spoiler :
> T'es sûr que c'était dans le 2, parce que dans le 3 ya également 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> une scène d'adieux au tout début du jeu


Non, je suis sur que c'étais pas dans le deux vu que ca n'a jamais fait partie du scénario du deux, et que le scénariste s'est fait lourder après. 
Du coup, effectivement il y a cette scène complètement ridicule dans le 3 ("ok thx bye") qui est une sorte de retcon du nouveau scénariste pour qui 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kiryu ne peut avoir de "vraie" compagne, pour une raison ou une autre, à part les hotesses dans des activités de toute façon "non scénarisées"

.

Dans mon idée, c'est bien qu'ils aient gardé le "2" dans son origine, malgré ce qu'ils en ont fait après. Ca en fait une sorte de "réalité parallèle" que perso je préfère aux suivants (numéros) sauf peut être le 6 qui a abordé une thématique "sérieuse" également.

----------


## Nono

> On ne s'extasie jamais devant quoi que ce soit dans le jeu. Comme tu dis c'est propre, et ça fonctionne, mais c'est tout. Je voulais pas dire "pas beau" dans le sens moche, mais pas "très beau". Ça se compare pas avec Ethan Carter.


J'ai passé mon temps à baver sur les environnements et autres trucs dérangeants qui nous passent sous les yeux.

Après, évidemment qu'une base sous marine confinée ne va pas rivaliser avec un village perdue dans la montagne verdoyante... Pour le comparer à un truc un peu sombre, il y a Metro 2033, et là il faut bien avouer que SOMA perd la bataille. Mais il faut aussi voir les moyens et les équipes derrière.

Quelques screenshots (qui ne divulguent pas grand chose) pour se faire son idée : https://goo.gl/photos/dcGpZMVFBcFqJCeZ8

----------


## pikkpi

> Non, je suis sur que c'étais pas dans le deux vu que ca n'a jamais fait partie du scénario du deux, et que le scénariste s'est fait lourder après. 
> Du coup, effectivement il y a cette scène complètement ridicule dans le 3 ("ok thx bye") qui est une sorte de retcon du nouveau scénariste pour qui 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Kiryu ne peut avoir de "vraie" compagne, pour une raison ou une autre, à part les hotesses dans des activités de toute façon "non scénarisées"
> 
> .
> ...


Ok, j'ai pas fait le Kiwami 2 encore en fait, et ça remonte à loin pour les vieux. Mais je pensais pas qu'ils avaient touché à autre chose que certaines activités et l'ajout du scénario avec Majima  ::o:

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est malin, maintenant j'ai envie de jouer à SOMA... J'espère que vous êtes fiers de vous !


Je l'ai fais quasiment trois fois de suite.
Je ne regrette rien.




> J'ai passé mon temps à baver sur les environnements et autres trucs dérangeants qui nous passent sous les yeux.
> 
> Après, évidemment qu'une base sous marine confinée ne va pas rivaliser avec un village perdue dans la montagne verdoyante... Pour le comparer à un truc un peu sombre, il y a Metro 2033, et là il faut bien avouer que SOMA perd la bataille. Mais il faut aussi voir les moyens et les équipes derrière.
> 
> Quelques screenshots (qui ne divulguent pas grand chose) pour se faire son idée : https://goo.gl/photos/dcGpZMVFBcFqJCeZ8


J'aime ce jeu d'amour. J'aime l'histoire, les ambiances, et les fonds marins qui te font te sentir tout petit. Mais je maintiens que techniquement il n'y a rien qui arrache la rétine, quand on regarde de près ça manque un peu de polygones et les textures sont floues, c'est la DA qui fait que c'est sympa et joli.
C'était pas spécialement un reproche. Simplement c'est pas un jeu qu'on fait pour ça. Et du coup je pense qu'il vieillira mieux qu'Ethan Carter au final, ses intérêts principaux resteront intacts, alors que pour Ethan Carter avec la montée en puissance des machines son rendu est de plus en plus "normal", il ne restera plus qu'une histoire sympa mais pas folle, et des énigmes bof.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Mais qui achète un jeu uniquement pour les graphismes ?
En allant chercher vite fait des rendus visuels sur la toile, je trouve ça super chouette. Vu les retours positifs et le prix je vais le prendre là maintenant tout de suite de ce pas.

PS: Ne cherchez pas "Ethan Carter" sur google image, c'est une mauvaise idée  ::|:

----------


## schouffy

Tu ne le regretteras pas. C'est un jeu marquant si tu es sensible au thème, et de mon point de vue c'est une des meilleures expériences narratives du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Epikoienkore

SOMA c'est vraiment le top en walking sim qui te raconte une véritable histoire pas écrite avec les pieds !

Je l'ai fait il y a deux ans sur PS4, j'en garde encore une trace qui, du coup, me semble assez indélébile. S'il n'est pas parfait, pour autant il reste un des jeux les plus marquants auxquels j'ai joué ces dernières années.
Et cette atmosphère à couper au couteau...
Même avec des graphismes PS2 ça aurait été tout aussi bon.

----------


## Catel

*Crack Down*

Top down shooter porté de l'arcade sur Mega Drive en 1990, très court, pas très beau, avec une interface qui réduit la fenêtre de jeu à un quart de l'écran (si on joue seul). Le principe est simple et assez répétitif mais ce n'est pas forcément désagréable à jouer malgré... je sais pas si les contrôles sont très compliqués ou si simplement le genre n'est pas fait pour moi (j'ai détesté Hotline Miami).

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *DUSK*, énième hommage aux FPS d'antan cette fois-ci tendance Quake. C'était bien cool  ::): 

Je vois plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients à la vilaine tronche du jeu : certains environnements sont incontestablement laids (style un grand plat avec un pauvre bâtiment moche au milieu) par contre ça rend un grand service à l'ambiance bizarre et inexplicable du jeu en plus de laisser la place à l'imagination.

Les séquences d'action frénétiques et les passages plus angoissants se succèdent du début à la fin. Des grandes arènes aux labyrinthe de tunnels au fin fond d'on ne sait où, c'est très varié et bien accompagné par la bande-son qui alterne du métal qui file la pêche à des musiques d'ambiance sinistres.

C'est un plaisir de parcourir les niveaux en long, large et travers. Pour les amateurs de chasse aux secrets c'est très bien, il ne s'agit pas de _spammer la touche E sur tous les murs du niveau_. Les missions sont très variées et certaines ont plus d'un tour dans leur sac.

Le bestiaire bizarre fait très bien le boulot, mon principal regret reste l'arsenal qui contient beaucoup de redondances et qui est très avare en tirs secondaires.

La difficulté est plutôt bien dosée, le mode de difficulté 4/5 offre un bon défi tout au long du jeu. Dommage qu'il soit insuffisant pour rejouer des missions, le mode de difficulté supérieur étant un truc de maso (mourir d'un seul coup).

Dimanche après-midi sur le multijoueur : 10 personnes réparties sur 4 serveurs.

À faire pour les amateurs de FPS bourrins  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

> Mais qui achète un jeu uniquement pour les graphismes ?


C'est rarement "uniquement" pour ça, mais ça fait partie des arguments qu'un jeu peut avoir à proposer. Ethan Carter, je l'avais acheté (à pas cher quand même) pour faire cracher la CG et profiter d'une jolie balade. Sans ce dernier aspect, énigme et histoire c'est assez moyen. Si les screenshots m'avaient fait dire "mouif", je ne l'aurais pas pris.




> PS: Ne cherchez pas "Ethan Carter" sur google image, c'est une mauvaise idée


"Ben pourquoi il dit ça ? ... Ah oui tiens..."  ::P: 




> SOMA c'est vraiment le top en walking sim qui te raconte une véritable histoire pas écrite avec les pieds !


Je suis d'accord sur le reste du message, mais je ne vois pas Soma comme un walking simulator, le jeu en fait un peu plus que ça.  ::):

----------


## RegisF

> *Crack Down*
> 
> Top down shooter porté de l'arcade sur Mega Drive en 1990, très court, pas très beau, avec une interface qui réduit la fenêtre de jeu à un quart de l'écran (si on joue seul). Le principe est simple et assez répétitif mais ce n'est pas forcément désagréable à jouer malgré... je sais pas si les contrôles sont très compliqués ou si simplement le genre n'est pas fait pour moi (j'ai détesté Hotline Miami).
> 
> http://www.obsolete-tears.com/photos...ckdown-jeu.jpg


Je ne connais pas cette version. Tu as un lien ? Je n'ai joué qu'à celle de 360 où on incarne un flic dopé dans une armure exosquelette.

----------


## Catel

Ca n'a évidemment strictement rien à voir avec la série Crackdown de David Jones.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *GRIS*, jeu de plateforme tendance contemplative.

C'est pas ma came, le jeu est exactement ce qu'il semble être. Je me suis lancé en espérant qu'il était aussi autre chose, je ne peux m'en prendre qu'à moi.

C'est évident, le jeu est superbe : le dessin est très fin et élégant, les images parlent d'elles-mêmes.



Par contre j'ai trouvé la musique "délicate" horripilante, trop forte dose de violons & co pour surligner le thème du jeu. Sur moi ça fait l'effet inverse, c'est un bulldozer qui me passe dessus.

Le gameplay plateforme est d'une grande mollesse (ou légèreté c'est selon). C'est assez problématique dans le sens ou les environnements sont gigantesques et que le jeu peut être assez obtus sur certains passages (ne pas faire un saut comme prévu, c'est retour en bas et escalade à très faible allure à nouveau). Les quelques pouvoirs qu'on acquière permettent de varier un tout petit peu ces séquences.

Il n'y quasiment aucun défi, alors je ne demande pas à tous les jeux d'être Braid mais un peu de piquant n'aurait pas fait de mal.

Il ne faut pas acheter ses jeux au kilo, c'est très court (j'ai mis 2h30 pour voir le générique avec les trois quart des "objets" annexes). Ça me gène pas, l'histoire que le jeu raconte est concise et la fin m'a plutôt satisfait. Ça m'a énormément rappelé le court-métrage Genesis de Nacho Cerda, c'est un compliment.

À réserver aux amateurs de jeux reposants et aux joueurs patients. Dans le genre je préfère Journey (plus ingénieux) ou Inside (plus intriguant).

----------


## Euklif

C'est bizarre de dire qu'il ne faut pas acheter au kilo et de "vanter" des durées aussi limité ^^.

Je voulais juste noter le paradoxe, a titre perso, 2/3h, c'est bien trop court au tarif normal. Alors il y a toujours des astuces pour le toper moins cher blablabla mais je pense que ça attendra une période creuse (ou des soldes futures) pour ma part.

----------


## Baynie

> C'est bizarre de dire qu'il ne faut pas acheter au kilo et de "vanter" des durées aussi limité ^^.
> 
> Je voulais juste noter le paradoxe, a titre perso, 2/3h, c'est bien trop court au tarif normal. Alors il y a toujours des astuces pour le toper moins cher blablabla mais je pense que ça attendra une période creuse (ou des soldes futures) pour ma part.


Bah c'est exactement le principe de dire "il ne faut pas acheter au kilo". Ca veut dire qu'il faut privilégier la qualité du contenu à la quantité, donc c'est normal de pas se plaindre que ce soit court.

----------


## Kaelis

Je vois ce que je vante (je suis pas élogieux avec ce jeu). Un joueur qui savourera plus que moi l'aspect visuel du jeu, qui prendra plus son temps ou qui voudra le terminer à 100% mettra plus de temps que moi (combien je sais pas, 4 heures peut-être ?). Les retours des joueurs sont très positifs dans l'ensemble (sur Steam c'est du délire), il y a pas grand monde pour se plaindre de la courte durée de vie du jeu.

Ce que vaut un jeu, ça reste subjectif même si dans le cas de GRIS quelqu'un qui a disons un "prix horaire" risque de ne pas s'y retrouver tant le jeu est court. J'ai préféré prévenir.

C'est le cadet des soucis du jeu par ailleurs.

----------


## Herr Peter

Vos avis manquent de nuances de Gris, les gars.

----------


## Euklif

> Bah c'est exactement le principe de dire "il ne faut pas acheter au kilo". Ca veut dire qu'il faut privilégier la qualité du contenu à la quantité, donc c'est normal de pas se plaindre que ce soit court.


Si tu le prend pour un seul jeu, ça se tient. J'avoue que j'avais plus pris la remarque façon "faut pas acheter 450 jeux et les boulimiquer comme des gros". Mais l'explication de Kaelis me rencarde suffisamment et je comprend mieux  ::): .
Bref, désolé pour cet aparté, je fais partie de la caste tarif horaire. Je fais moins de titre en prenant des trucs plus long mais je tente de les apprécier à fond. Et ma vision n'est pas meilleure qu'une autre ^^.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Voilà, j'ai fini SOMA. 

Il se situe quelque-part entre Matrix, Abyss et le moins connu Virus (pour le côté création de formes de vies à base de cadavres + pièces robotique).

Bon dieu que j'ai adoré ce jeu, je vous remercie donc de me l'avoir fait découvrir  :;): 
Déjà la thématique (qui m'intéressait déjà avant de découvrir SOMA) est bien traitée et a eu le mérite de me faire voir la chose sous un angle nouveau. J'ai particulièrement apprécié la façon dont le jeu te laisse de démerder avec ton environnement sans te prendre par la main pour résoudre les embûches sur ton chemin. D'habitude ce genre de petits puzzle me gonfle rapidement mais pas là.
Et puis cette ambiance !  ::o:  

Par contre je suis mort en boucle sans capter pourquoi à un moment, alors que j'ai passé de longues heures sans crever ce qui m'a cassé un peu le rythme. En fait c'était une créature qui apparaissait dans mon dos de manière programmée quand je faisait l'action demandée et il fallait simplement courrir.  :nawak:  Vers la fin du jeu pareil, en fait il y a un genre 

Spoiler Alert! 


d'anguille

 qui te poursuit mais je la voyais pas à cause des courants.

----------


## schouffy

La vache tu l'as dévoré  ::O:

----------


## Illynir

Alors j'ai fini *Assassin Creed Odyssey.* La vache j'ai beaucoup de chose à dire mais je vais essayer de faire rapide.
*
TL;DR*: _C'est de la grosse merde._

Pour mettre du contexte j'avais lâché les AC à partir de AC 3, c'était devenu trop redondant et répétitif pour moi. J'ai donc repris à partir de AC: Origins. J'avais plutôt bien aimé ce "reboot", l'époque égyptienne y étant pour beaucoup, même si évidemment il y a toujours les tares des jeux UBI, la répétitivité de la boucle de gameplay étalée jusqu’à plus soif sur des dizaines d'heures.

Ensuite j'apprends que AC: Odyssey se déroulera dans le monde Grec, chouette me dis-je, c'est ma période préfèrée et celle que je connais le mieux.  ::lol:: 

C'est donc avec plein d'entrain que je me suis lancé dans ce jeu rempli d'espoir. Et je me suis pris une douche froide incroyable, jamais eu un contraste aussi élevé entre ce que j'espérais et ce que j'ai eu. Ce jeu est une merde incroyable, probablement le pire AC et le pire jeu ever auquel j'ai joué ces vingt dernières années.

C'est simple, tout dans ce jeu sonne faux, c'est incroyable d'arriver à ce niveau de médiocrité:

*** À commencer par la difficulté avec un magnifique upscaling dégueulasse des ennemis selon notre niveau, le pire upscaling que j'ai jamais vu, même Oblivion était mieux, c'est dire.

*** On fait le tour rapidement du système de combat, l'arbre de compétence est totalement inutile. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de technique ou de bien dans ce système, tout se résume en fin de compte à son matos à cause de l'upscaling de merde cité plus haut. Si vous avez le niveau et l'équipement adéquate (on ne peut pas porter d'équipement au dessus de son niveau, trop simple hein) vous pourrez buter des ennemis de votre niveau, sinon allez vous faire mettre. Si l'ennemi a plusieurs niveaux au dessus de vous c'est mort, ils vous tueront en 1 ou 2 coup, peut importe votre skill, à moins que vous aimiez esquiver pendant 30 minutes un ennemi vu que vous ne lui ferez quasiment aucun dégât.

*** Avec ce merveilleux système de combat ils ont ajouté un système de prime et de chasseur de prime. Dés que vous vous faites prendre à faire quelque chose d'illégale (comme genre, tuer des gens) vous aurez une prime et des chasseurs de primes très costauds et de plusieurs niveaux au dessus du vôtre qui vous pourchasseront partout et vous tueront en quelques coups, jusqu'a 5 en simultané. Le problème c'est que dés qu'on renverse une poule dans ce putain de jeu ou qu'on trace un peu trop avec le cheval danc un villageois, hop une prime sur sa tronche, génial. Les chasseurs se pointent partout, tout le temps et la seule solution est soit de payer la prime via le menu, soit de tuer le mec (random) qui a mis la tête à prix. C'est très intéressant. :tired: 

*** Les voyages et les batailles navales sont complétement nazes, ultra lente, on s'emmerde à mourir. On met des plombes pour atteindre les putains d'îles à 50 bornes, et bien entendu il y en a un peu partout. Pourtant ils avaient fait AC: Black Flag...  ::huh:: 

*** L'écriture et la narration est relativement proche du néant absolu. C'est digne d'une fanfiction de collégien qui aurait pris option Grec. C'est simple, on en a strictement rien à foutre de ce qui se passe, des personnages et de ce qui leur arrive. Je sais bien que jeu vidéo et narration ce n'est pas vraiment des supers potes mais ici on atteint un autre degré de médiocrité.

*** Les quêtes sont inintéressantes, c'est du type FEDEX, mais du FEDEX de chez LIDLE, du très bas de gamme. Ah ça oui, il y en a une quantité phénoménale, partout, tout le temps. Des quêtes en temps impartis aléatoire, des quêtes du jour/semaine/mois online. ça se résume à: "vas tuer X", "va me chercher Y", "nettoie ce camp Z". De temps en temps parmi ce flot de merde ininterrompu il y a une quête "scénarisé", incroyable.  ::o: 

*** Open world ultra vaste, ah ça oui, remplie de copier/coller et vide. Au bout du 153eme camp de bandit identique, du 47eme fort de merde on en a bizarrement plein le cul de leur connerie. Et c'est du loot, encore du loot, toujours du loot, à en dégueuler par tous les pores.

*** Les "conquêtes" ne servent strictement à rien. Si on affaiblit une région assez en faisant baisser une barre en tuant le dirigeant de la région, péter ses réserves, tuer ses hommes, etc. (passionnant vous dis-je) on peut lancer une bataille de conquête entre la faction d’Athènes et celle de Sparte. Premier problème: c'est toujours pareil, c'est TRÈS chiant. Deuxième problème: ça ne change strictement rien à l'univers ou à l'histoire en fait. Les deux camps nous attaquent de toute façon avant ou après.
Je me suis dis que j'allais la jouer RP au début en étant toujours du côté de Sparte. Ça sert à que dalle, j'ai beau avoir gagné des grosses batailles pour Sparte et être un "héros", si je rentre dans un camp de Sparte sans autorisation ils me plombent le cul tout autant. Et de toute façon on est obligé par le "scénario" du jeu de faire des batailles parfois pour Athènes, parfois pour Sparte. C'était tellement de la merde que je ne m'en suis pas soucier du tout en fait au bout d'un moment, comme tout le reste d'ailleurs.  ::zzz:: 

*** On est à la poursuite du Culte de KOSMOS dans ce jeu. Il y a, tenez vous bien, quarante-quatre personnes à buter. *QUARANTE-QUATRE* ! Il n'y a aucune narration hein, que dalle, nada à part peut 2 ou 3 et encore.. Parfois ils ont une ou deux phrases et c'est tout.. C'est juste des gars random en fait, on récupére des indices sur leurs positions et on les bute comme des PNJs lambda. Et croyez moi, choper ces 44 cibles sur un grand open world, c'est long, très long et inintéressant accessoirement.

*** La "fin" du jeu est une blague, il n'y a rien. Pas de musique, pas de crédit, on est là, tout seul comme un con et... rien. Déjà que l'histoire et la "fin" est merdique mais si en plus il n'y a rien après, et oui j'ai fini le jeu à 100%. Je dis "fin" entre guillemet car ça n'en est pas une en fait et pour cause ils ont prévu 50 millions de DLC et d'extension après la sortie du jeu. D'ailleurs tout dans ce jeu pue à mort le jeu-service pour te faire raquer. La boutique en ligne dispo directement dans le menu, l'histoire qui n'avance pas et qui ne mène à rien, l'open world vide, les quêtes osef, on peut acheter des tenus à la con, on peut prendre un skin pour son bateau, pour son équipage, sa proue, des bonus... C'est dingue en fait, on dirait un MMO solo F2P (mais payant en fait), mais pire encore, un très très mauvais MMO.

*** Ah oui au fait, vous vous rappelez de l'intrigue normalement principale des AC, à savoir le combat Assassin contre Templier, tout ça ? Oui ? Cool, vous pouvez le mettre au chiotte, ce jeu n'en a strictement rien à foutre, on n'en parle même pas une seule seconde dans tout ce putain de jeu. C'est incroyable  ::trollface:: 

Allez je m’arrête là, j'ai oublié encore plein de trucs merdiques dans ce jeu mais je pense que vous avez compris l'idée et l'essentiel. Au vu de ce petit résumé vous vous demanderez surement pourquoi j'ai fini le jeu et que j'ai continué à y jouer ? Simple, j'étais hypnotisé, je me disais que c'était impossible d'être aussi médiocre et qu'il allait forcement se passer un truc un moment donné. Un peu comme quand on regarde un très mauvais film et qu'on arrive pas à décrocher. Je voulais voir un peu l'avenir des jeux UBI aussi, qu'est ce que ça donne ces fameux jeu-service. Et bien le résultat est sans appel me concernant: Ce sera le dernier jeu UBI auquel je jouerais, que ce soit le prochain AC, BGE 2 ou autre, rien à péter. On ne peux décemment pas faire de bons jeux (pour moi en tout cas) en ayant une telle mentalité au départ, c'est impossible. Ce sera toujours de la merde. Ça me fera des économies au moins.  ::XD:: 

Félicitations aux courageux qui auront tout lu.  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme112

:Clap: 

Perso j'ai pas eu la patience de le finir, j'ai laissé tomber peu après mon arrivée dans la 2e zone du jeu, quand j'ai remarqué tout ce que tu as mentionné dans ton post...

----------


## parpaingue

> *** On est à la poursuite du Culte de KOSMOS dans ce jeu.


On assassine donc des fans de Xenosaga dans AC ? Wah comment c'est meta  ::XD:: 
En tout cas tu me confirmes que j'ai bien raison de ne pus toucher aux jeux Ubi, ça a vraiment l'air chiant comme la mort.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> La vache j'ai beaucoup de chose à dire mais je vais essayer de faire rapide.


Raté  ::ninja:: 

Sinon merci pour cet avis détaillé, j'ai hésité à le prendre à un moment et puis je me suis rappelé que les jeux Ubi et moi, ça faisait au moins 2... Et celui-ci ne semble pas améliorer beaucoup la recette...

----------


## Sorkar

Bah disons que la conclusion est toujours la même pour les jeux ubi... c'est bôôôo  ::wub::  mais c'est tout  ::siffle::  Sauf R6:S cette sombre merde qui lui a meme pas les graphisme pour lui....

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> La vache tu l'as dévoré


J'avoue que ce jeu m'a complétement happé  :OO: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors j'ai fini *Assassin Creed Odyssey.* La vache j'ai beaucoup de chose à dire mais je vais essayer de faire rapide.


Moi j'ai même pas été au delà de 10min du premier Assassin's creed... Pourtant j'ai retenté plusieurs fois mais non, blocage complet !

----------


## pesos

Je suis toujours admiratif face aux mecs qui passent des dizaines d'heures sur un jeu (et sur ACOD faut vraiment en passer beaucoup pour le terminer) pour au final te sortir que "cé dla grosse merde".

Quoique, admiratif n'est pas le mot. Disons que je m'inquiète pour leur santé mentale  ::trollface::

----------


## Illynir

C'est mieux que les mecs qui disent que c'est de la merde sans y avoir joué au moins.  ::trollface:: 

Après c'était plus une sorte de test en fait pour voir la formule jeu-service d'UBI et ce que leur politique donnera à l'avenir. Résultat: Ce n'est pas pour moi. Ça m’économisera l'achat de futur jeu UBI. Et puis si il y a bien une qualité qu'on peut reconnaitre quand même au jeu c'est que la balade dans le monde Grec est sympa. Dommage que tout le reste ne suive pas, les cons ont oublié qu'ils faisaient un jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Coldan

Je viens de finir *Assassin Creed Odyssey.* aussi, du coup je rebondis sur le post d'Illynir pour donner mon avis, moins dur avec le jeu. Fini en 82h en prenant largement mon temps. Pour mon contexte, je les ai tous fait à l'exception du Syndicate.




> *** À commencer par la difficulté avec un magnifique upscaling dégueulasse des ennemis selon notre niveau, le pire upscaling que j'ai jamais vu, même Oblivion était mieux, c'est dire.


C'est la même chose que dans Origins et ça ne m'a pas choqué. C'est aussi le cas dans The Witcher 3. C'est fait pour limiter le joueur à certaines zones tant qu'il n'a pas atteint le niveau requis. Ça ne m'a pas dérangé, on ne se sent jamais étriqué dans une zone.
Par contre, j'ai joué en difficile, et l'aspect sac à PV des ennemis m'a vraiment gavé!




> *** On fait le tour rapidement du système de combat, l'arbre de compétence est totalement inutile. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de technique ou de bien dans ce système, tout se résume en fin de compte à son matos à cause de l'upscaling de merde cité plus haut. Si vous avez le niveau et l'équipement adéquate (on ne peut pas porter d'équipement au dessus de son niveau, trop simple hein) vous pourrez buter des ennemis de votre niveau, sinon allez vous faire mettre. Si l'ennemi a plusieurs niveaux au dessus de vous c'est mort, ils vous tueront en 1 ou 2 coup, peut importe votre skill, à moins que vous aimiez esquiver pendant 30 minutes un ennemi vu que vous ne lui ferez quasiment aucun dégât.


L'arbre de combat élargit les possibilités données et simplifie quand même pas mal les combats. Je pense au soin notamment, ou à la destruction des boucliers. La lance est très utile aussi pour l'infiltration.




> *** Avec ce merveilleux système de combat ils ont ajouté un système de prime et de chasseur de prime. Dés que vous vous faites prendre à faire quelque chose d'illégale (comme genre, tuer des gens) vous aurez une prime et des chasseurs de primes très costauds et de plusieurs niveaux au dessus du vôtre qui vous pourchasseront partout et vous tueront en quelques coups, jusqu'a 5 en simultané. Le problème c'est que dés qu'on renverse une poule dans ce putain de jeu ou qu'on trace un peu trop avec le cheval danc un villageois, hop une prime sur sa tronche, génial. Les chasseurs se pointent partout, tout le temps et la seule solution est soit de payer la prime via le menu, soit de tuer le mec (random) qui a mis la tête à prix. C'est très intéressant.


Ce que tu dis pour la poule ou le cheval en ville est faux. La prime ne monte que si tu tues des gens (des gardes pour une petite prime, des civils une grosse) ou vole des objets. En tout cas c'est ce que j'ai constaté. Après le système est quand même très relou, là dessus on est d'accord. Il n'est pas rare d'avoir 2 ou 3 mercenaires sur le dos. Le combat prenant 3 plombes en difficile, il m'est arrivé d'en tuer 1, pendant que je me bats contre les autres, un autre arrive pour prendre la place du premier, et ainsi de suite. Cela crée des combats super longs et pas passionnants.




> *** Les voyages et les batailles navales sont complétement nazes, ultra lente, on s'emmerde à mourir. On met des plombes pour atteindre les putains d'îles à 50 bornes, et bien entendu il y en a un peu partout. Pourtant ils avaient fait AC: Black Flag...


Plutôt d'accord, même si ça ne représente pas une grosse partie du jeu.




> *** L'écriture et la narration est relativement proche du néant absolu. C'est digne d'une fanfiction de collégien qui aurait pris option Grec. C'est simple, on en a strictement rien à foutre de ce qui se passe, des personnages et de ce qui leur arrive. Je sais bien que jeu vidéo et narration ce n'est pas vraiment des supers potes mais ici on atteint un autre degré de médiocrité.


La quête principale manque effectivement d'enjeu. Le fait de croiser des personnages historiques est cool comme d'habitude, mais ils sont parfois insérés au chausse-pied.




> *** Les quêtes sont inintéressantes, c'est du type FEDEX, mais du FEDEX de chez LIDLE, du très bas de gamme. Ah ça oui, il y en a une quantité phénoménale, partout, tout le temps. Des quêtes en temps impartis aléatoire, des quêtes du jour/semaine/mois online. ça se résume à: "vas tuer X", "va me chercher Y", "nettoie ce camp Z". De temps en temps parmi ce flot de merde ininterrompu il y a une quête "scénarisé", incroyable.


Je me suis contenté de faire les quêtes avec le "!" doré, ce sont les quêtes scénarisées. Même si la qualité est assez inégale, quelle surprise de voir des quêtes avec de vrais dilemmes moraux, et de vrais choix. Une vraie bonne surprise pour moi, et probablement un des points les plus forts du jeu par rapport à ses prédécesseurs.




> *** Open world ultra vaste, ah ça oui, remplie de copier/coller et vide. Au bout du 153eme camp de bandit identique, du 47eme fort de merde on en a bizarrement plein le cul de leur connerie. Et c'est du loot, encore du loot, toujours du loot, à en dégueuler par tous les pores.


J'approuve. Les endroits se ressemblent tous, il n'y a pas assez de mise en valeur des endroits spéciaux je trouve.




> *** Les "conquêtes" ne servent strictement à rien. Si on affaiblit une région assez en faisant baisser une barre en tuant le dirigeant de la région, péter ses réserves, tuer ses hommes, etc. (passionnant vous dis-je) on peut lancer une bataille de conquête entre la faction d’Athènes et celle de Sparte. Premier problème: c'est toujours pareil, c'est TRÈS chiant. Deuxième problème: ça ne change strictement rien à l'univers ou à l'histoire en fait. Les deux camps nous attaquent de toute façon avant ou après.
> Je me suis dis que j'allais la jouer RP au début en étant toujours du côté de Sparte. Ça sert à que dalle, j'ai beau avoir gagné des grosses batailles pour Sparte et être un "héros", si je rentre dans un camp de Sparte sans autorisation ils me plombent le cul tout autant. Et de toute façon on est obligé par le "scénario" du jeu de faire des batailles parfois pour Athènes, parfois pour Sparte. C'était tellement de la merde que je ne m'en suis pas soucier du tout en fait au bout d'un moment, comme tout le reste d'ailleurs.


D'accord aussi, quelle déception de voir que ça n'a aucune influence!




> *** On est à la poursuite du Culte de KOSMOS dans ce jeu. Il y a, tenez vous bien, quarante-quatre personnes à buter. *QUARANTE-QUATRE* ! Il n'y a aucune narration hein, que dalle, nada à part peut 2 ou 3 et encore.. Parfois ils ont une ou deux phrases et c'est tout.. C'est juste des gars random en fait, on récupére des indices sur leurs positions et on les bute comme des PNJs lambda. Et croyez moi, choper ces 44 cibles sur un grand open world, c'est long, très long et inintéressant accessoirement.


J'ai trouvé l'aspect enquête pour les retrouver intéressant. Après on y perd côté scénario, c'est sûr.




> *** La "fin" du jeu est une blague, il n'y a rien. Pas de musique, pas de crédit, on est là, tout seul comme un con et... rien. Déjà que l'histoire et la "fin" est merdique mais si en plus il n'y a rien après, et oui j'ai fini le jeu à 100%. Je dis "fin" entre guillemet car ça n'en est pas une en fait et pour cause ils ont prévu 50 millions de DLC et d'extension après la sortie du jeu. D'ailleurs tout dans ce jeu pue à mort le jeu-service pour te faire raquer. La boutique en ligne dispo directement dans le menu, l'histoire qui n'avance pas et qui ne mène à rien, l'open world vide, les quêtes osef, on peut acheter des tenus à la con, on peut prendre un skin pour son bateau, pour son équipage, sa proue, des bonus... C'est dingue en fait, on dirait un MMO solo F2P (mais payant en fait), mais pire encore, un très très mauvais MMO.


La fin tombe un peu à plat, c'est vrai. Surtout concernant ce qu'il se passe dans le monde contemporain. L'aspect boutique ou DLC ne m'a absolument pas gêné, je ne l'ai pas senti et l'histoire se suffit à elle-même.




> *** Ah oui au fait, vous vous rappelez de l'intrigue normalement principale des AC, à savoir le combat Assassin contre Templier, tout ça ? Oui ? Cool, vous pouvez le mettre au chiotte, ce jeu n'en a strictement rien à foutre, on n'en parle même pas une seule seconde dans tout ce putain de jeu. C'est incroyable


Effectivement, ce n'est pas au centre du jeu, et c'est bien dommage. Il n'y a AUCUN lien avec la confrérie. Autant, il y en avait quelques uns 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la fin d'Origins (symbole des assassins, création de la confrérie...)

 autant il n'y en a aucun ici. Rien, nada. D'une manière générale, je trouve d'ailleurs que c'est un problème des AC depuis Black Flag. C'était tellement cool de commencer en quidam pour évoluer jusqu'au maître assassin dans les opus précédents...

Bref, c'est mon avis un peu plus en faveur que celui d'Illynir.
Je ne vous apprendrais rien en disant que si vous avez aimé Origins, vous aimerez celui là, plus riche et mieux écrit.

----------


## ExPanda

> J'avoue que ce jeu m'a complétement happé


Un de plus converti !  ::lol::

----------


## Illynir

J'ai relativement apprécié Origins et j'ai détesté celui là en fait. C'est vrai que je suis dur mais à l'image de ma déception très grande sur ce jeu.

Dans Odyssey on dirait qu'ils ont mis en avant encore plus tous les points négatif d'Origins. Par ailleurs sur Origins l'histoire n'était peut être pas incroyable mais au moins les assassinats étaient scénarisé, l'enjeu réel (un père qui veut buter les mecs qui ont buté son fils) et une relation direct avec la mythologie des AC: Assassin contre templier. Ici il n'y a même pas ça pour se raccrocher au branche...

Le paysage était aussi bien plus diversifier dans Origins, et l’Égypte a quand même une autre gueule que la Grèce antique. 

Mais en fait on peut résumer tout ça très simplement au final, UBI qui retombe dans ses travers. Ils ont mis deux ans (et plus) pour faire Origins, et un an pour Odyssey, c'est aussi simple que ça et ça se sent. C'est du copier/coller d'Origins en moins bien et en moins inspiré.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Comme je suis parti sans aucun a priori, je n'ai pas été converti... oui je suis tatillon  :B):

----------


## ExPanda

On s'en fout de ça, avant tu ne connaissais pas, maintenant tu aimes, donc tu es converti, c'est tout !  :Tap:

----------


## PaulPoy

> Je viens de finir *Assassin Creed Odyssey.* aussi, du coup je rebondis sur le post d'Illynir pour donner mon avis, moins dur avec le jeu. Fini en 82h en prenant largement mon temps. Pour mon contexte, je les ai tous fait à l'exception du Syndicate.
> 
> C'est la même chose que dans Origins et ça ne m'a pas choqué. C'est aussi le cas dans The Witcher 3. C'est fait pour limiter le joueur à certaines zones tant qu'il n'a pas atteint le niveau requis. Ça ne m'a pas dérangé, on ne se sent jamais étriqué dans une zone.
> Par contre, j'ai joué en difficile, et l'aspect sac à PV des ennemis m'a vraiment gavé!



Dans the witcher 3, me semble qu'ils ont ajouté l'upscaling automatique plus tard en option. En tout cas sur la version actuelle, c'est désactivé par défaut. Heureusement, ça tend plus vers du mauvais gamedesign ce système, à mes yeux. Ensuite ouais bien sûr, le jeu t'emmène naturellement vers des zones avec des adversaires (~ différents) de plus en plus forts (qui restent tuables même en y allant "trop tôt"). De ce que j'en lis dans Odyssey (pas joué) ça semble moins naturel, non ?

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> On s'en fout de ça, avant tu ne connaissais pas, maintenant tu aimes, donc tu es converti, c'est tout !

----------


## FrousT

> Félicitations aux courageux qui auront tout lu.


J'ai tout lu, c'était génial  :Mellow2: 

Et je respecte le fait de finir un jeu qu'on déteste, je l'ai fait, ça légitime 2 fois plus son post de rage par la suite  :Cigare: 

*Tales of Berseria* pour l'avoir fini, surement le pire JRPG que j'ai fait de ma vie  :Cigare:

----------


## Euklif

> *Tales of Berseria* pour l'avoir fini, surement le pire JRPG que j'ai fait de ma vie


Pov' naze  :Cafe2: .


Spoiler Alert! 


Yep, moi je donne mon avis sans jouer. S' mieux.

----------


## hixe33

> Dans the witcher 3, me semble qu'ils ont ajouté l'upscaling automatique plus tard en option. En tout cas sur la version actuelle, c'est désactivé par défaut. Heureusement, ça tend plus vers du mauvais gamedesign ce système, à mes yeux. Ensuite ouais bien sûr, le jeu t'emmène naturellement vers des zones avec des adversaires (~ différents) de plus en plus forts (qui restent tuables même en y allant "trop tôt").


Bof, les groupes de nekkers avec 10 niveaux de plus étaient quand-même moyennement faisables.  




> De ce que j'en lis dans Odyssey (pas joué) ça semble moins naturel, non ?


Bah les zones où t'as pas le niveau, tu te fais rouler dessus. Si le niveau d'une zone est trop faible par rapport au tien, il est réhaussé (enfin, il reste inférieur au tien) pour offrir un semblant de challenge (histoire de pas pouvoir étaler des armées entières en deux moulinets).

C'est pas très choquant comme système je trouve, j'ai été plus gêné par le manque de renouvellement des POI (et encore, je suis pas certain que le jeu soit conçu pour être poncé dans tous les sens).
Par contre la critique sur les quêtes Fedex je comprends pas trop. Y a effectivement des trucs non scénarisés et assez basique, mais c'est juste les quêtes de panneau d'affichage générées aléatoirement, pas celles clairement indiquées ou mises en évidence.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Honnêtement, il arrive un moment dans ta "carrière" (lol) de joueur de jeu-vidéo où la somme de toutes tes expériences te permet de comprendre et d’appréhender un jeu de manière assez précise simplement en regardant quelques vidéos de gameplay. L'argument du "faut y jouer pour avoir une opinion légitime" ne tient pas pour moi quand ca fait plus de 20 ans que tu joues.

Assassin Creed Odyssey, je voyais toutes les ficelles de gameplay dans chaque vidéo. Ça faisait bien trop artificiel pour moi. Tous les jeux font artificiels, mais celui-là, c'était trop voyant à mon gout. Ça se voit beaucoup moins dans un Witcher ou un Read Dead 2. Bon en même temps ca n'aide pas d'avoir un pote développeur chez Ubi qui a bossé sur Watch Dogs 2 et qui t'explique absolument tout le processus de création d'un Assassin Creed et comment les développeurs suivent des modèles ultra calibré et des listes checkbox de ce qu'il faut faire etc et bien entendu en utilisant des outils communs à tous leurs projets. Ca te dégoute assez vite du "made by Ubisoft".

----------


## Illynir

> C'est pas très choquant comme système je trouve, j'ai été plus gêné par le manque de renouvellement des POI (et encore, je suis pas certain que le jeu soit conçu pour être poncé dans tous les sens).
> Par contre la critique sur les quêtes Fedex je comprends pas trop. Y a effectivement des trucs non scénarisés et assez basique, mais c'est juste les quêtes de panneau d'affichage générées aléatoirement, pas celles clairement indiquées ou mises en évidence.


Oui enfin la majorité des quêtes "scénarisés" ne volent pas bien haut non plus, c'est juste du fedex scénarisé quoi. Par contre effectivement parfois il y a des choses sympa comme les jeux olympiques, la bataille des cents mains, et quelques autres ou il y a quelques choix sympathiques et se diversifie un peu mais c'est tellement englué par tout un tas de système merdique que c'en est chiant. Et encore je ne vous en ai pas parlé mais j'ai joué en mode guidé avec tous les objectifs indiqué etc. La vache j'aurais joué en mode explorateur sans ça je ne sais pas si ma santé mentale aurait tenu le coup.

Après je peux concevoir que ma façon de jouer (fouiller partout, poncer toutes les zones) ne soit pas idéal pour les jeux à la "UBI" en effet. Mais ce n'est pas à moi d'adapter ma façon de jouer au jeu, c'est au jeu de s'adapter à moi si il était bien fait.  :Cigare: 

Quant au vidéo de gameplay pour juger un jeu, perso j'évite de me spoiler maintenant avec ce genre de vidéo, j'en ai un peu plein le cul d'acheter un jeu et de me rendre compte que j'en ai déjà vu les 3/4 des trucs bien en vidéo d'annonce, trailer, gameplay etc. Donc de temps en temps quand je suis sûr d'acheter un jeu je me fais un petit suspens comme ça. C'est un peu le même problème avec les films et les teaser/trailer/bande annonce de bande annonce etc.  Et si je devais me fier aux tests de ce jeu, il a eu 18/20 (lol) sur JV.com, 8/10 (re-lol) sur Gamekult, etc. Globalement des bonnes notes et un score metacritic dans les 82 donc visiblement ça ne m'aurait rien apporté (comme d'habitude) pour me décider et m'aurait plus trompé qu'autre chose me concernant.

Après les ficelles de gameplay je m'en doutais aussi avant, après tout j'avais fait Origins dont il reprend globalement la recette (en pire sur bien des aspects). Je peux passer outre si il y a un semblant de scénario ou de narration en fait, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

----------


## DeadFish

> Honnêtement, il arrive un moment dans ta "carrière" (lol) de joueur de jeu-vidéo où la somme de toutes tes expériences te permet de comprendre et d’appréhender un jeu de manière assez précise simplement en regardant quelques vidéos de gameplay. L'argument du "faut y jouer pour avoir une opinion légitime" ne tient pas pour moi quand ca fait plus de 20 ans que tu joues.


Attends que les Experts débarquent avec leurs comparaisons foireuses à base de « 'faut goûter pour juger ».

----------


## PaulPoy

> Bon en même temps ca n'aide pas d'avoir un pote développeur chez Ubi qui a bossé sur Watch Dogs 2 et qui t'explique absolument tout le processus de création d'un Assassin Creed et comment les développeurs suivent des modèles ultra calibré et des listes checkbox de ce qu'il faut faire etc et bien entendu en utilisant des outils communs à tous leurs projets. Ca te dégoute assez vite du "made by Ubisoft".


Et ça se voit beaucoup. Il devrait peut être plus se concentrer sur les jeux multijoueurs compétitifs. Je croise les doigts pour BG&E2, en espérant qu'Ancel sorte de ces process.

----------


## Illynir

Je ne veux pas être défaitiste mais BG&E2 est justement le style de jeu parfait pour faire un jeu-service à la UBI en fait.  ::trollface::

----------


## parpaingue

> Attends que les Experts débarquent avec leurs comparaisons foireuses à base de « 'faut goûter pour juger ».


Naaan, trop petit joueur ça, pour certains faut faire le jeu en entier.
J'ai pas aimé Limbo et j'ai testé la démo d'Inside que j'ai trouvé à chier (clairement pire que Limbo), j'ai eu de gens pour me sortir que "nan mais la démo est pas représentative faut faire le jeu en entier".
J'ai pas besoin d'y jouer pour savoir que je préfère me tenir loin d'un Little Nightmares par exemple, mais visiblement ça dépasse l'entendement de certains.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Je ne veux pas être défaitiste mais BG&E2 est justement le style de jeu parfait pour faire un jeu-service à la UBI en fait.


Ouais ça me fait un peu peur aussi ...

----------


## Nono

> C'est la même chose que dans Origins et ça ne m'a pas choqué. C'est aussi le cas dans The Witcher 3.


C'est une option facultative, qui est arrivée après la sortie du jeu, et qui n'est pas l'option par défaut.

----------


## Supergounou

*Castle In The Darkness* (2016), merci KaiN!  ::lol:: 



Metroid-like très minimaliste mais super bien pensé. 

Plein de boss, plein de secrets, la maniabilité est excellente et la courbe de progression bonne.

Quelques défauts tout de même: complètement instable sur ma config, l'absence de map qui pourra gêner certains malgré une relative linéarité, et un petit côté foutraque qui fait parfois penser qu'on est perdu alors que non, l'inverse fonctionnant aussi.

En tous cas, un excellent jeu. Je me lance le NG+, qui semble rajouter pas mal de challenge.

----------


## Kaelis

Erf, je l'ai un peu lâché, j'ai buté sur le demi-tour (il a suffit d'un boss passé ce point pour me faire craquer  ::cry:: ).



Spoiler Alert! 






La bande son est super cool au passage  ::):

----------


## Marmottas

En parlant de Metroid like :

Little Dragon Adventure sur Pico-8 : ça prend 15 minutes à peine à finir mais c'est fou comme cette " console " me plait (et le talent des développeurs surtout) !

----------


## Supergounou

Fini *Little Dragon Adventure* en 15 min  ::P: 

Pour du minimaliste, c'est du minimaliste. Je ne tenterai pas le NG+.

----------


## Marmottas

> Fini *Little Dragon Adventure* en 15 min 
> 
> Pour du minimaliste, c'est du minimaliste. Je ne tenterai pas le NG+.


Copiteur ! (Je n'ai pas réussi de mon côté à l'activer le NG+ J'ai eu beau saisr le code...?)

----------


## Supergounou

Avec les flèches directionnelles? Ca change un peu les couleurs de l'écran de démarrage et c'est parti. De ce que j'en ai vu, le début ne change pas beaucoup, à part niveau plateformes. Mais je ne suis pas allé bien loin, juste le temps de pécho le double saut.

----------


## Sao

Sympa ce Little Dragon Adventure, merci  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Sympa ce Little Dragon Adventure, merci


Trouvé ici : https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/visuel...5_4408996.html

----------


## banditbandit

Ça marche aussi sur Voxatron ?

----------


## pikkpi

J'ai terminé *Orwell* ( en 5 pauses du boulot), 

J'ai trouvé ça mouif, c'est moi ou on passe complètement à côté de ce que le jeu veut critiquer ? Ou alors ça se veut "neutre" ?



Spoiler Alert! 



C'est beaucoup trop guidé donc on s'égare pas sur la vie privée de gens qui ont rien à faire dans l'histoire. Les gens qu'on a suivi ben c'est des proches des coupables, comme dans une enquête classique quoi. Le côté dérive de la surveillance de masse est pas  du tout montré au final. En gros :
Les terroristes veulent dénoncer Big Brother en faisant péter des bombes, on utilise Big Brother pour enquêter, forcément il y a des fausses pistes ( montées par les terroristes ), et à la fin on a la possibilité de dénoncer le méchant état policier. Tu veux me faire passer pour qui, jeu ? Et pourtant je suis un pu**in d'Islamo-gauchiste...

----------


## lemsv

> J'ai terminé *Orwell* ( en 5 pauses du boulot), 
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça mouif, c'est moi ou on passe complètement à côté de ce que le jeu veut critiquer ? Ou alors ça se veut "neutre" ?


Je l'ai fini il y a peu et c'est un peu ce que j'en ai pensé aussi. J'ai rentré les infos sans trop y faire gaffe et le jeu m'a semblé très linéaire (à noter quand même que si on veut voir toutes les fins, il faut faire gaffe à ce qu'on rentre).
Par contre, j'ai commencé *Ignorance is strenght* et il faut bosser un peu plus, notamment via des moteurs de recherches (je suis d'ailleurs bloqué pour le moment  ::(:  )

----------


## pikkpi

> Je l'ai fini il y a peu et c'est un peu ce que j'en ai pensé aussi. J'ai rentré les infos sans trop y faire gaffe et le jeu m'a semblé très linéaire (à noter quand même que si on veut voir toutes les fins, il faut faire gaffe à ce qu'on rentre).
> Par contre, j'ai commencé *Ignorance is strenght* et il faut bosser un peu plus, notamment via des moteurs de recherches (je suis d'ailleurs bloqué pour le moment  )


Ah yes j'ai vu pour les fins, mais je trouve que c'est un autre truc mal foutu vu qu'on sait jamais ce qui va faire avancer le système. Tu m'as pas vendu la suite en tout cas  ::P:

----------


## lemsv

> Ah yes j'ai vu pour les fins, mais je trouve que c'est un autre truc mal foutu vu qu'on sait jamais ce qui va faire avancer le système. Tu m'as pas vendu la suite en tout cas


Bah, ce n'est pas le but, j'avais eu les deux dans un bundle et je ne suis qu'au début du deuxième. Je ne peux pas encore vraiment juger  ::):

----------


## Ramenos

Vampire - The Masquerade: Bloodlines avec le patch fr 10.0 : formidable jeu.

----------


## akaraziel

> Vampire - The Masquerade: Bloodlines avec le patch fr 10.0 : formidable jeu.


Faudrait que je tente. Acheté sur GOG ?

----------


## Catel

J'y joue en ce moment. Je suis un brin moins enthousiaste. C'est pas mal quand même mais...

----------


## Supergounou

*Delete* (2018)



Hexcells-like en 3D.

Puzzle game ultra addictif, comme l'est son inspiration. Le but est toujours de trouver les cases piégées, si vous avez déjà joué au démineur windows c'est tout pareil. La particularité de Delete est de proposer des terrains en 3D, genre sur l'image au dessus, ça fait 7 cases à détruire. Des mécaniques s'ajoutent petit à petit, et même si ça reste moins intense que Hexcells, les tableaux s'en sortent très bien.

Un peu plus de 2h pour plier le jeu quand on maitrise déjà le genre, 2€ hors promos, faites vous plaisir.

----------


## Thelann

> J'y joue en ce moment. Je suis un brin moins enthousiaste. C'est pas mal quand même mais...


Il faut généralement mettre des trucs après "mais", sinon c´est difficile pour les autres d´engager la discussion.

Si possible jouez-y en VO et avec les patchs de la communauté, ça change la donne.

----------


## schouffy

Le début est super intéressant mais après ça s'embourbe pas mal quand même. Trop de combats pas ouf du tout.

----------


## wiotts

*XCOM 2 : war of the Chosen* (DLC).

Après avoir passé des heures et des heures sur le jeu de base, je me suis enfin motivé à prendre l'extension. Le prix m'avait longtemps rebuté (40€ de base le DLC).
Fini un run IronMan en 2e niveau de difficulté (sur 4) après 2 échecs au niveau 3.

Rien de plus que ce qui se dit sur le topic XCOM 2. Tous les ajouts et les changements sont bienvenus, de la diversité, des ajouts sans heurter tout le système déjà en place.
En gros, il y a plus de challenge en face, mais on vous donne les moyens de faire encore plus mal.

Je me relancerai sûrement encore quelques parties lors de mes moment creux en jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Ramenos

> Faudrait que je tente. Acheté sur GOG ?


Oui, c'est la version GOG.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faut généralement mettre des trucs après "mais", sinon c´est difficile pour les autres d´engager la discussion.
> 
> Si possible jouez-y en VO et avec les patchs de la communauté, ça change la donne.


Effectivement, j'y jouais en VO sous-titrés FR.

Les animations faciales des PNJ... Du bonheur en barre (les derniers jeux de Bethesda ont vraiment du retard à ce niveau-là)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faut généralement mettre des trucs après "mais", sinon c´est difficile pour les autres d´engager la discussion.
> 
> Si possible jouez-y en VO et avec les patchs de la communauté, ça change la donne.


Effectivement, j'y jouais en VO sous-titrés FR.

Les animations faciales des PNJ... Du bonheur en barre (les derniers jeux de Bethesda ont vraiment du retard à ce niveau-là)

----------


## Catel

J'y joue en VO patché sur GoG  ::): 

Le gros atout : les dialogues truculents et fleuris. Jack sort tout droit d'un film de Carpenter.

Par contre je trouve que le monde est étriqué, qu'il y a peu de quêtes, que les combats obligatoires sont lourds, que les résolutions sans combat passent trop par de l'infiltration médiocre, que le roleplay en est déséquilibré...

En terme de richesse et d'attrait de l'univers je trouve qu'on est beaucoup trop loin de Arcanum.

----------


## Baynie

> J'y joue en VO patché sur GoG 
> 
> Le gros atout : les dialogues truculents et fleuris. Jack sort tout droit d'un film de Carpenter.
> 
> Par contre je trouve que le monde est étriqué, qu'il y a peu de quêtes, que les combats obligatoires sont lourds, que les résolutions sans combat passent trop par de l'infiltration médiocre, que le roleplay en est déséquilibré...
> 
> En terme de richesse et d'attrait de l'univers je trouve qu'on est beaucoup trop loin de Arcanum.


Vampire a vraiment subi son statut de "1er jeu sorti sous le Source Engine" (à égalité au jour près avec HL2).
Dans plein d'interview les devs racontent qu'ils ont dû faire le debuggage du moteur. 
Valve s'est contenté de faire un FPS linéaire. 
Troika eux ont tenté de réaliser un RPG assez ouvert. Forcément le temps passé à s'occuper du moteur s'est fait au détriment du reste (quête, combat, ... )  ::cry::  .

----------


## Catel

Là, j'ai l'impression que le jeu boxe dans la catégorie d'un Deus Ex, en plus bavard.

Sauf qu'il fait presque tout nettement moins bien que Deus Ex.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Je viens de torcher The Room. 
Petit puzzle game à l'atmosphère feutrée basé sur le principe des boites à secrets où l'objectif consiste donc à trouver comment ouvrir une série de boites de complexité croissante.
L'histoire, y'en a pas vraiment, plutôt une trame de fond qui défilera l'air de rien au travers de quelques messages, donnant une ambiance fort sympatoche.  je l'ai récupéré tout à l'heure sur steam pour 1€20 ça valait plus que largement les 2 heures d'amusements.

----------


## Illynir

Les 2 autres sont tout aussi bien et même encore mieux et l'histoire se développe un peu (sans prendre une place prédominante non plus).

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Bon bah c'est reparti alors  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Styx, Shard of Darkness*.

En 30 heures, parce que j'aime bien visiter le formidable _level design_ du jeu, qui n'a pas manqué de très souvent me surprendre par son ingéniosité; c'est clairement de l'excellent boulot de la part de Cyanide. Après, on pourra toujours reprocher le recyclage des premières maps sur les missions finale, mais au final ça ne dérange pas trop.

Le gros défaut du 1er opus, à savoir un chapitre final axé "action" et peu adapté au gameplay du jeu, et été totalement effacé au profit de "combat de boss" qui sont en fait des séances de grimpette qui ne sont pas frustrantes et assez vite expédiées.

Pour _Shards Of Darkness_, notre (anti) héro a de nouvelles capacités, mais pour être honnête, je les ai à peine effleurées, tellement je préfère jouer en puriste, c'est-à-dire zéro détections et faire tous les objectifs secondaires. Les pouvoirs sont plus là pour faciliter parfois la tâche que réellement indispensables (un peu à l'image des pouvoir spéciaux des Dishonored).

L'histoire est sympa, même si pas révolutionnaire, et la fin laisse présager un troisième Styx, ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire.

Quelques défauts à signaler, comme certains sauts qui manquent de précision, des bugs dans le _pathfinding_ des gardes (qu'il faut par moment débloquer en faisant du bruit) et un bug de script qui faisait qu'un boss ne m'attaquait pas du tout. Ah et un petit retour au bureau, mais sur 30 heures de jeu, pas de quoi chier une montre intelligente.

Bref, un très bon jeu d'infiltration, avec une direction artistique concernant (surtout) les décors qui est vraiment bien trouvée et belle à voir, avec un net progrès par rapport au 1er Styx, qui souffrait d'un moteur faiblard (UE3).

Vivement la suite.

----------


## KiwiX

*Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon*

Il trainait depuis un moment celui-là, pas la motivation, tout ça. C'était cool pendant 1h et après, ça devient concrètement pénible. 
Au moins, ça s'expédie très vite (environ 2h30) et on s'amuse quand même à flinguer des mecs à la chaine. 26èmes jeux terminé cette année, le backlog a été bien réduit.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon*


FarCry BD c'est le pire de tous les FarCry. Le level design est complètement inexistant et n'invite pas du tout à explorer la carte. Après comme tu dis, ça se rush vite, mais pas sûr que ce soit très intéressant même comme ça.

----------


## Jughurta

Par contre au niveau ambiance et humour c'est le best pour peu qu'on aime l'humour décalé des films d'actions.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

C'est surtout que ça doit bien être le seul Far Cry où on nous bassine pas avec la drogue et ses bienfaits parce que là ça commence un peu à se voir qu'ils font une fixette là dessus.  :OO: 

Si on les laisse faire on finira avec un Far Cry dont l'histoire sera celle d'un dev Ubisoft qui tente de survivre dans un monde sans drogue !

----------


## Supergounou

> Par contre au niveau ambiance et humour c'est le best pour peu qu'on aime l'humour décalé des films d'actions.


J'avais rapidement skip toutes les "cinématiques", tellement j'avais trouvé ça mauvais.

----------


## Hyeud

Je viens de finir CHUCHEL offert par Sebarnolds, environ 2h pour le finir, mais je n'ai pas trouvé toutes les animations spéciales de ce jeu. Car en fait ce jeu est un inverse d'un P&C, on préfère chercher ce qui ne mène pas au tableau suivant pour voir toutes les débileries proposé par Amanita Design. Par contre ce jeu est dans la lignée de Botanicula, superbe DA bien décalée, music design au poil, très peu d'énigmes et elles sont faciles, ce n'est pas du tout un Samorost. Coup de chance, le jeu m'a été offert sur GoG, et du coup j'ai pu jouer avec le black chuchel, je viens juste de découvrir la sandale sur Steam du changement de couleur.
Un jeu idéal pour les jours gris ou avec des enfants.

----------


## Supergounou

*Pipes !* (2017)



Encore un jeu à 1€, je sais que vous aimez ça.

Ici le principe est de tourner les pièces de tuyau afin d'amener le liquide de en bas à gauche jusqu'à en haut à droite, et... c'est tout. 90 niveaux, aucun renouvellement, le même décor, la même musique. On ne peut même pas dire que la difficulté va en augmentant, c'est plat et vide tout du long.

Comptez 80mn pour récupérer les 99 succès, formidable.

----------


## Illynir

Tu as la même chose dans Bioshock pour les "piratages" et la légende dit qu'il parait qu'il y un jeu tout autour en plus.  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

De mémoire, le piratage dans Bioshock était plus excitant que ce truc  :tired:

----------


## ercete

fini *hexcells plus*
je... vais prendre quelques vacances... avant d'attaquer l'infinite

----------


## Illynir

> fini *hexcells plus*
> je... vais prendre quelques vacances... avant d'attaquer l'infinite


Pourquoi ? Viens tout de suite, c'est sympa Infinite. 


Spoiler: Il est assez simple en fait celui la.
 ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel  :Bave: 
Ne... pas... réinstaller...

----------


## Nono

> Je viens de finir CHUCHEL offert par Sebarnolds, environ 2h pour le finir, mais je n'ai pas trouvé toutes les animations spéciales de ce jeu. Car en fait ce jeu est un inverse d'un P&C, on préfère chercher ce qui ne mène pas au tableau suivant pour voir toutes les débileries proposé par Amanita Design. Par contre ce jeu est dans la lignée de Botanicula, superbe DA bien décalée, music design au poil, très peu d'énigmes et elles sont faciles, ce n'est pas du tout un Samorost. Coup de chance, le jeu m'a été offert sur GoG, et du coup j'ai pu jouer avec le black chuchel, je viens juste de découvrir *la sandale sur Steam du changement de couleur*.
> Un jeu idéal pour les jours gris ou avec des enfants.


Sérieusement ? Chuchel est orange partout maintenant ? Putain c'est super laid  ::(: 

edit : ils auraient pu foutre le orange par défaut et proposer le noir en option pour les hommes de goût (ou les nazis).

----------


## jilbi

*Tyranny*  , premier playthrough en 52h ( je sais pas d'où vous sortez tous les 20h ~~)
Sympa, même si ça date un peu ( c'est le même moteur et les mêmes regles que PoE1) . Le parti pris de bloquer ou pas des regions/pans du scenario selon les choix du debut peu surprendre mais ça s'inscrit dans la rejouabilité du titre. 
Par contre des fois les choix sont bizarres, et j'ai fini la parti en "anarchiste" alors que j'avais favorisé les Disfavored ( ::rolleyes::  ) tout le jeu. 

Spoiler Alert! 


allez voir Graven Ashe dés le debut de l'acte3 etait à priori une mauvaise idée xD 

 . D’ailleurs c'est bien foutu. J'ai choisi Ashe car il semblait le moindre mal, mais au fil du jeu on s'aperçoit qu'il est tout aussi pourri que Nerat, juste différemment :D 
Du coup en résumant :
+ le systeme de magie
+ l'histoire
+ la rejouabilité, j'ai encore des tas de choix à tester
+ Contrairement à PoE1 y'a du loot , enfin surtout à la fin. Même si j'ai toujours été court en pognon 
- mais du coup je sais pas si j'aurais le temps (cf les 52h)
- les combats bien trop nombreux pour un jeu "axé histoire"  Finalement, il y a pas mal de mob bashing. J'aurais aimé un autre systeme de progression et juste des boss. Plus de boss ! Eux ils etaient interessants ( putain Nerat, j'ai un peu lutté pour lui)
- ce qui m'amene au systeme de montée de niveaux, à la Elders scrolls (c'est en utilisant des compétences qu'on les fait monter, ce qui fait monter le niveau du perso) . Je sais pas comment j'ai fait, mais mon PJ avait toujours 2 niveaux de retard par rapport aux autres . Bref pas sûr que ce soit bien adapté à un reskin de pillars of eternity
- l'acte 3 trop court. J'aurais bien aimé faire joujou un peu plus avec les Spires

----------


## PaulPoy

Les *DLC de Dishonored* (en mode _pacifique_ également). Je passe rapidement le tout 1er sorti (Dunwall City Trials) auquel je n'ai fait que 2 ou 3 épreuves (et qui montre bien les qualités du gameplay du jeu). Les 2 autres sont plus intéressants et sont liés. Faire l'un sans l'autre n'a aucun sens. La conclusion est bien cool et fait écho à l'aventure de Corvo. J'ai particulièrement apprécié le 1er niveau du 1er DLC, et le dernier du second. Prochaine étape, Dishonored 2...

----------


## KaiN34

> Les *DLC de Dishonored* (en mode _pacifique_ également). Je passe rapidement le tout 1er sorti (Dunwall City Trials) auquel je n'ai fait que 2 ou 3 épreuves (et qui montre bien les qualités du gameplay du jeu). Les 2 autres sont plus intéressants et sont liés. Faire l'un sans l'autre n'a aucun sens. La conclusion est bien cool et fait écho à l'aventure de Corvo. J'ai particulièrement apprécié le 1er niveau du 1er DLC, et le dernier du second. Prochaine étape, Dishonored 2...


Tu vas kiffer Dishonored 2.  :Bave:

----------


## jeanviens

Fini *Dishonored 2*, déjà 2 runs complétés (+1 run sur *Dishonored death of the outsider*) et bon dieu que c'est bon  :Bave: 

C'est beau, le level design est génial, on peut jouer (comme sur le 1) en meurtrier sanguinaire, assassin silencieux, pacifique froussard et on peut même choisir de ne pas utiliser de pouvoir de toute la partie (il y a des speedruns de mecs qui finissent le jeu en no kill, pas de pouvoirs, no alert, c'est assez ouf). Y a du new game plus si on veut. 

J'avais adoré Dishonored et le 2 lui fait clairement honneur en étant tout aussi bon, voir peut-être encore meilleur. Si vous avez aimé le 1, y a aucun risque foncez sur le 2.

Quand à death of the outsider, c'est +/- la même limonade, du tout bon donc !

----------


## Nono

Bon allez j'achète. De toute façon j'avais prévu de le faire sitôt Denuvo enlevé.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Fini *Dishonored 2*, déjà 2 runs complétés (+1 run sur *Dishonored death of the outsider*) et bon dieu que c'est bon


Ce jeu sue la classe par tous les pores. J'attend le jour béni où je l'aurai oublié pour le redécouvrir ! 

Sinon, fini *The Turing Test*. C'est un portal-like SF dans l'espaaaaaaaace sur le thème de l'IA à base de boules d'énergies. J'étais dubitatif au début mais finalement il est pas mal du tout.
Graphiquement plutôt joli, ils ont quand même craqué leurs slips avec les photos de l'équipage de la station. En fait 2 persos sont modélisés et les autres sont des images de gens réels. Forcément ça grille un peu l'intrigue puisqu'on sait qui on va retrouver... ::mellow::  La trame principale s'étoffe d'idée plutôt bien trouvées et les puzzles sont bons.

Le jeu est uniquement en anglais, les dialogues sont sous titrés en anglais mais pas les journaux audio donc il faut gérer un peu la langue de Mr Bean. 
Le système de boules d'énergie, bien que faisant de bons puzzle sort de nulle part et n'a pas de cohérence avec cet univers dans lequel on évolue. On nous les impose juste sans explications. 
La réflexion qu'on veut nous faire avoir sur l'IA est mal amenée. On se sent extérieur au sujet car souvent on se contente de nous filer un texte à lire et voilà. Y'a une salle qui contient 10 ou 12 pages de textes. Du texte en anglais donc, sur un sujet ma foi fort intéressant mais imbuvable même en étant intéressé (par ce que l'intérêt d'un jeu c'est pas de lire un truc copié/collé de wikipedia). Ça se rattrape heureusement grâce aux dialogues.

Finalement ce jeu m'a agréablement tenu occupé 6 ou 7 heures.

----------


## Zerger

Après plus de 25 heures à explorer, souffrir et mourir en boucle, j'ai enfin réussi un run à *Dead Cells*  ::lol:: 
Ca faisait quelque semaines que je n'avais pas relancer le jeu, un gros patch est sorti entre temps et pour le coup, le jeu a été pas mal modifié: rééquilibrage des objets, nouvelles récompenses pour ceux qui vont vite ou qui combattent sans se faire toucher.
Et comme le jeu n'a pas fini de me surprendre, le NG+ semble débloquer encore de nouvelles capacités. Il me reste encore plein de secrets à comprendre/découvrir, de nouveaux builds à tester.
C'est vraiment impossible de se lasser de ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Tremex

Allez zou, 88 heures sur *Mass Effect Andromeda*.

Pour résumer en une phrase, pas mal du tout, un poil longuet, et manque de polissage. Et moins marquant que la trilogie d'origine, mais plus "maniable".

Le reste sur le fil dédié.

----------


## Ruadir

*GRIS

*

En quelques mots : je suis tombé amoureux de ce jeu.

De son esthétique, de son ambiance, de sa mélancolie, de sa fraicheur. 
Une expérience singulière où Emotion et Poésie sont invoqués à chaque instant. Que ce soit à travers les couleurs, la musique ou le propos.
Une oeuvre puissante et merveilleuse qui s'est emparé de mon Cœur avec une facilité déconcertante.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *OCTAHEDRON*, jeu de plateforme vertical avec un concept simple : on peut sauter et créer ses propres plateformes sous ses pieds.

Pas facile à appréhender mais ça va bien quand on choppe le coup de main.

Le défi proposé m'a paru très juste. La difficulté monte crescendo, taper le 100% sur chaque niveau permet de monter le tout d'un cran (sauf que le faire permet de débloquer des améliorations qui facilitent la vie, c'est piégeux pour les débutants du coup). On a pas le feu au derche de toute façon (pas de chrono, pas d'écran qui défile) on peut faire des pauses entre chaque phase de plateforme.

Le jeu est assez fatiguant à cause de son aspect visuel coloré et chargé. Je n'ai pas eu de problèmes de visibilité mais c'est au prix de la concentration permanente.



L'aspect esthétique varie très peu pendant le jeu par contre la tonne de pièges et d'ennemis différents permettent de très bien varier les niveaux. Les six heures passées pour terminer le jeu sont bien remplies.

J'ai beaucoup aimé la bande originale électro, dommage que le rythme de la musique ne soit utilisé que pour quelques passages.

C'est chouette  ::):

----------


## Illynir

De toute évidence il vaut mieux éviter d'être épileptique aussi.

----------


## Kaelis

Tu as tout à fait raison, j'ai hésité à le signaler.

----------


## Groufac

*Return of the Obra Dinn* fini en 9h.

C'était hyper bien, et ça fait super plaisir de voir un jeu d'enquête qui te laisse ... enquêter.
C'est con à dire mais à part celui là et Her Story récemment, je vois pas d'autre jeu dans le genre. Éclairez moi si vous en connaissez d'ailleurs  ::w00t:: 
Pour celui-ci j'ai profité de faire Noël en famille pour le faire à 2, et c'était pas du luxe  ::lol::  On a même sorti le carnet papier pour noter des indices et nos suppositions afin de revenir plus tard dessus  ::P: 
Il y a suffisamment d'indices et aucune résolution n'est random mais à plusieurs ça permet d'éviter de passer à côté de quelque-chose... Jusque dans les derniers instants je découvrais des trucs qui étaient sous mon nez depuis le début  ::XD::

----------


## jeanviens

*Lego Hobbit* (gratuit il y a quelques jours sur humble je crois)

Fini l'histoire, mais faire le 100% me semble tellement long et inintéressant (trop d'étapes à faire, je préferais les anciens lego qui mettaient moins de brol pour arriver au 100%). Donc bon, à part du coop avec le gamin, je n'y retoucherai plus.

C'est pas mauvais mais je préférais (par exemple) lego pirates des caraibes. A faire pour l'histoire principale, mais pas plus.

----------


## Myope

Fini kingdom heart 1 en un peu plus de 40h en hard. Le mettre en hard en me disant que c'est un jeu pour les gamins a été une idée à la con... de mémoire, je crois avoir jamais joué à rien de plus dure de ma vie... dark soul c'est casu a coté. J'ai bien failli craquer à de nombreuses reprises et au combat final, je hurlais pour que chacune des phases du boss soient la dernière. Mis à part ça, c'est un magnifique jeu à propos de l'amitié que je recommande chaudement.  ::): 
Je me sens lessivé mais kh3 arrive...C'est l'heure de lancer chain of memories!

----------


## Ammoodytes

Fini *Hyper light Drifter*. Après un tout début qui ne m'emballait pas plus que ça, j'ai insisté un peu et découvert un excellent jeu !

----------


## poulpator

Terminé *Ashen* en 18h avec toutes les quêtes annexes. 
C'était pas mal. Dans le genre souls-like il se défend mais le jeu ressemble pour moi à une grosse bêta. L'équilibrage et le gameplay tournés vers le multijoueur ont tendance à pourrir l'expérience en solo alors qu'activer l'IA peut vite rendre fou tellement celle-ci est stupide.
Pareil sur les items, upgrades etc... je ne suis pas persuadé que le studio ait beaucoup testé l'équilibrage.
Mais à côté de ça, le perso répond bien, les histoires sont sympas, c'est beau, et voir grandir son "camp" est plutôt chouette.
Pour le coût, je ne le conseillerais pas à plus de 20€ (ou gratuit en game pass), et pour des fans du genre.

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *GRIS*. 

Toi aussi viens jouer à Adibou coloriage, la vache, ça a été une lutte permanente contre le sommeil ce truc. si vous avez des problèmes d'insomnie n'hésitez pas, effet garantie.

----------


## schouffy

> C'était hyper bien, et ça fait super plaisir de voir un jeu d'enquête qui te laisse ... enquêter.
> C'est con à dire mais à part celui là et Her Story récemment, je vois pas d'autre jeu dans le genre. Éclairez moi si vous en connaissez d'ailleurs


The Painscreek Killings !

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de finir *Event[0]*

Je suis mitigé. D'un coté l'univers SF flippant, oppressant dans l'espace très "2001 l'odyssée de l'espace" est très bien rendu... autant le manque d'interactivité (autre qu'avec les terminaux) et les réponses quelques fois un poil à coté de la plaque de l'IA m'ont sorti du jeux à de trop nombreuses reprises pour un jeu au final très court. A essayer néanmoins pour son parti pris assez unique.

----------


## Papi Pablo

> [B]GRIS
> 
> En quelques mots : je suis tombé amoureux de ce jeu.
> 
> De son esthétique, de son ambiance, de sa mélancolie, de sa fraicheur. 
> Une expérience singulière où Emotion et Poésie sont invoqués à chaque instant. Que ce soit à travers les couleurs, la musique ou le propos.
> Une oeuvre puissante et merveilleuse qui s'est emparé de mon Cœur avec une facilité déconcertante.







> J'ai fini *GRIS*. 
> 
> Toi aussi viens jouer à Adibou coloriage, la vache, ça a été une lutte permanente contre le sommeil ce truc. si vous avez des problèmes d'insomnie n'hésitez pas, effet garantie.

----------


## Illynir

Question de goût c'est tout. Il a le droit d'aimer et je peux même comprendre pourquoi.

Ça n'a pas marché sur moi, rien de dramatique.

----------


## pipoop

> Je viens de finir *Event[0]*
> 
> Je suis mitigé. D'un coté l'univers SF flippant, oppressant dans l'espace très "2001 l'odyssée de l'espace" est très bien rendu... autant le manque d'interactivité (autre qu'avec les terminaux) et les réponses quelques fois un poil à coté de la plaque de l'IA m'ont sorti du jeux à de trop nombreuses reprises pour un jeu au final très court. A essayer néanmoins pour son parti pris assez unique.


C'est trop bien je l'ai fini 2 fois pour essayer des fins différentes

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Je viens de finir *Event[0]*
> 
> Je suis mitigé. D'un coté l'univers SF flippant, oppressant dans l'espace très "2001 l'odyssée de l'espace" est très bien rendu... autant le manque d'interactivité (autre qu'avec les terminaux) et les réponses quelques fois un poil à coté de la plaque de l'IA m'ont sorti du jeux à de trop nombreuses reprises pour un jeu au final très court. A essayer néanmoins pour son parti pris assez unique.


Je suis en train d'y jouer également. Pareil je suis mitigé. Les interactions avec l'IA se résument à balancer des mots clés alors que j'attendais un petit plus. J'ai remarqué amèrement que demander les bonnes choses ne suffit pas il faut que le jeu décide que c'est le bon moment (cas du 1er code, par exemple) pour balancer le script qui va bien. Bon c'est pas dramatique ni même mauvais, c'est juste pas ce que j'attendais de ce jeu ni ce que la bande annonce laissait entendre. Mais le pire c'est les déplacements de base qui sont mal foutu. Franchement pas agréable de se déplacer dans ce jeu.  ::mellow:: 

EDIT : Je viens de finir. Youpi, toute la p***** de séquence 

Spoiler Alert! 


du début avec QCM

 ne sert en fait... à rien  ::w00t::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> C'est trop bien je l'ai fini 2 fois pour essayer des fins différentes


Trop déçu, du coup j'ai pas eu le courage et j'ai été voir les autres fins sur youtube.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai fini *GRIS*.


_Je vais me faire un p'tit jeu pour me remettre de 80 heures d'Assassin Creed !_

----------


## PaulPoy

> Je viens de finir *Event[0]*
> 
> Je suis mitigé. D'un coté l'univers SF flippant, oppressant dans l'espace très "2001 l'odyssée de l'espace" est très bien rendu... autant le manque d'interactivité (autre qu'avec les terminaux) et les réponses quelques fois un poil à coté de la plaque de l'IA m'ont sorti du jeux à de trop nombreuses reprises pour un jeu au final très court. A essayer néanmoins pour son parti pris assez unique.


J'ai été également très déçu par ce jeu. Je m'attendais à bien mieux au niveau de l'IA qui finalement, sorti des phases scriptés, ne sert qu'à de la logistique (lire des logs et ouvrir des portes). Puis j'ai eu des bugs bloquant m'obligeant à recommencer le jeu, ce qui n'aide pas à apprécier la courte aventure. Dans la même période j'avais fait Tacoma qui est plus ou moins proche (je confonds parfois les 2 dans ma tête), et sans être non plus génial, fut une expérience bien plus agréable (le budget ne devait pas être le même non plus évidemment...).

----------


## Illynir

> _Je vais me faire un p'tit jeu pour me remettre de 80 heures d'Assassin Creed !_
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/wG27w6PPPzf9u/giphy.gif


Ne m'en parle pas, je suis passé sur *Below* maintenant. J'ai peur de lancer un autre "gros" jeu AAA depuis cette tragédie.  :Emo: 

Si ça continue je vais lancer des Visual Novel à nouveau.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

Je viens de finir Jettromero :

Je ne peux recommander ce jeu, à moins que vous n'ayez :
-en langue maternelle l'anglais ou un pad
-un enfant, pas trop vieux et pas trop jeune à la fois
-acheté ce jeu à moins de 3€

C'est court, quasi pas de gameplay, les autres langages, autre que l'anglais ne marche pas, le français tout du moins. Je parle et écrit l'anglais couramment mais j'ai un clavier azerty, et quand on rencontre des monstres, on doit rapidement appuyer sur les bonnes touches, mais le programmeur a choisi quasiment que des touches qui sont différentes entre les claviers qwerty/azerty, comme Q, Z, M et le point, il y a tellement de touches communes entre ces 2 claviers que je ne comprends pas ses choix.
De plus, pour moi le jeu n'est pas fini.

Mais il y a des bonnes choses dans ce jeu, la DA est magnifique, la musique est bonne, et l'histoire, sans être originale, vous fait réfléchir sur vos envies d'être un "sauveur" sans comprendre tous les tenants et les aboutissants.

----------


## Gloppy

Merci pour la découverte, tu m'as donné envie d'en savoir plus (faut dire que j'ai un pad ; ). Hope, *Jettomero* dans ma wishlist...

----------


## Groufac

> Je suis en train d'y jouer également. Pareil je suis mitigé. Les interactions avec l'IA se résument à balancer des mots clés alors que j'attendais un petit plus. J'ai remarqué amèrement que demander les bonnes choses ne suffit pas il faut que le jeu décide que c'est le bon moment (cas du 1er code, par exemple) pour balancer le script qui va bien. Bon c'est pas dramatique ni même mauvais, c'est juste pas ce que j'attendais de ce jeu ni ce que la bande annonce laissait entendre. Mais le pire c'est les déplacements de base qui sont mal foutu. Franchement pas agréable de se déplacer dans ce jeu. 
> 
> EDIT : Je viens de finir. Youpi, toute la p***** de séquence 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> du début avec QCM
> 
>  ne sert en fait... à rien





> J'ai été également très déçu par ce jeu. Je m'attendais à bien mieux au niveau de l'IA qui finalement, sorti des phases scriptés, ne sert qu'à de la logistique (lire des logs et ouvrir des portes). Puis j'ai eu des bugs bloquant m'obligeant à recommencer le jeu, ce qui n'aide pas à apprécier la courte aventure. Dans la même période j'avais fait Tacoma qui est plus ou moins proche (je confonds parfois les 2 dans ma tête), et sans être non plus génial, fut une expérience bien plus agréable (le budget ne devait pas être le même non plus évidemment...).


Fini il y a quelques jours aussi. 

Le système d'interactions avec l'IA est une super idée, par moment ça fonctionne bien et c'est rafraîchissant. Mais ouais y'a quand même de soucis dans l'exécution, déjà parce que l'IA répond effectivement à côté par moment mais aussi... parce que le jeu ne tourne pas suffisamment autour de ça.
Les énigmes à deux balles qui demandent de parcourir des bases de registre ou de fouiller des pièces c'est vraiment la déception pour moi.

Ça donne l'impression qu'ils ont essayé de faire un jeu autour de cette IA mais que ça marchait moyen leur implémentation et ils ont bifurqué vers un walking sim classique en milieu de dev.
C'est dommage parce que parfois ça exploite hyper bien l'idée 

Spoiler Alert! 


(je pense en particulier à la séquence d'interrogatoire en Eva où l'on cherche à revenir à la station après l'explosion de la vitre de notre chambre). 



C'est pas un jeu super. Par contre je trouve que c'est un jeu très intéressant et à faire si l'on est curieux (mais à pas cher du coup  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je viens de finir *Minit*, enfin une première fois disons. J'ai du mal à comprendre l'enthousiasme pour ce jeu, vraiment. Si je devais le qualifier je dirais "Mouiif", une sorte de oui pas franc mélangé à un bof qui ne me donne absolument pas envie de recommencer l'aventure avec 20 secondes de moins ("Ouais ! Encore plus fun" ben non je crois pas).
 :ouaiouai:

----------


## TH3 CAK3

En fait une fois fini, on se rend compte que ce jeu est ultra court et que l'IA tient plus du prétexte que l'élément de gameplay auquel on s'attendait. Court en terme de temps oui, mais aussi en terme de distance à parcourir entre le point de départ et d'arrivée. 
Solution ? On va se servir de Kaizen pour gonfler artificiellement le temps de jeu en tenant le crachoir au joueur (et en ajoutant un couloir d'une longueur tout aussi absurde que le nombre de sas qu'il contient  ::ninja:: ).




> C'est dommage parce que parfois ça exploite hyper bien l'idée 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (je pense en particulier à la séquence d'interrogatoire en Eva où l'on cherche à revenir à la station après l'explosion de la vitre de notre chambre).


Seul moment où je me suis senti lié à l'IA dans tout le jeu. Ça a duré 15 secondes  ::'(:

----------


## Cannes

> *GRIS
> 
> *https://i.ytimg.com/vi/gvECQlxrhbw/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> En quelques mots : je suis tombé amoureux de ce jeu.
> 
> De son esthétique, de son ambiance, de sa mélancolie, de sa fraicheur. 
> Une expérience singulière où Emotion et Poésie sont invoqués à chaque instant. Que ce soit à travers les couleurs, la musique ou le propos.
> Une oeuvre puissante et merveilleuse qui s'est emparé de mon Cœur avec une facilité déconcertante.


Le même effet pour moi. J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé la bande son et les effets sonores en général, le côté artistique (c'était super beau et l'ajout des couleurs j'ai vraiment aimé) mais je crois être complétement passé à côté du propos du jeu ce qui me rends un peu triste. Mais j'ai laché une petite larme :°

----------


## ravenloft75

Je viens de finir *Tyranny*. J'ai donné mon avis sur le topic du jeu si ça intéresse quelqu'un.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post12123991
Un RPg à conseiller pour ceux aimant les RPGs old schools à la Baldur's Gate.

finis *GRIS* le week-end dernier.
Superbe ambiance, musique géniale. La durée de vie est nickel (2-3h) car plus long, j'aurais sans doute pas fini le jeu vu que le gameplay est très limité.
Un très bon jeu à petit prix.

----------


## ravenloft75

> C'est la même chose que dans Origins et ça ne m'a pas choqué. C'est aussi le cas dans The Witcher 3. C'est fait pour limiter le joueur à certaines zones tant qu'il n'a pas atteint le niveau requis. Ça ne m'a pas dérangé, on ne se sent jamais étriqué dans une zone.
> Par contre, j'ai joué en difficile, et l'aspect sac à PV des ennemis m'a vraiment gavé!
> 
> .


Tu te trompes. Il n'y a pas d'upscaling dans the witcher 3 et heureusement car c'est vraiment toujours le mal ce genre de chose.
Ils l'ont rajouté en option ensuite mais c'est optionnel.

----------


## Hyeud

Euh je suis confus du coup, upscaling, c'est quand les mobs montent en niveau en même temps que le joueur ?

----------


## ravenloft75

> Euh je suis confus du coup, upscaling, c'est quand les mobs montent en niveau en même temps que le joueur ?


Quand le niveau s'adapte au tiens donc en général oui il augmente proportionnellement à ton niveau. Parfois, c'est plus subtil quand c'est assez bien pensé mais en général, c'est du bourrin comme avec oblivion et visiblement cet AC auquel je n'ai pas joué.
Ce que décrit Illynir me fait penser à un pot pourri de tout ce que j'aurais pu mettre si on m'avait demandé de faire un rpg qui me déplairait le plus possible. du coup, je pense m'abstenir même si graphiquement c'est tentant. Les images sur resetera donnent envie mais si le jeu est comme le décrit illynir, ça ne le fera pas pour moi.

----------


## Catel

Fini *Vampire Bloodlines*.

C'est un mauvais immersive sim qui s'efforce d'être un bon CRPG.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Monument Valley 2* sur Android. 
C'est naze.
Joli, mais trop facile, bande son insupportable.  Heureusement ça ne dure qu'une heure.

Le 1et était plus sympa car un peu plus dur.

----------


## Getz

Fini *YS VIII* sur Switch. J'avais du essayé un des premiers épisodes de la série sur émulateur il y a un moment, mais elle ne m'avait jamais attiré plus que ça.

J'ai donc tenté ce huitième volet, et j'ai été plutôt conquis! Un JRPG sympathique, avec un système de combat assez simple mais très efficace, un scénario qui met un peu de temps à décoller mais qui se laisse suivre avec plaisir, des personnages attachants, et des combats de boss à la pelle.
S'occuper de son petit village de naufragés entre deux boss apporte un peu de variété bien venue, bien que sa gestion se restreigne malheureusement au strict minimum. J'aurais aimé avoir plus de choix sur les emplacements par exemple.

Quelque bémols quand même, c'est souvent assez moche... Certains environnements sont jolis, mais techniquement on se rapproche plus de la ps2. Et ça se permet de ramer à certains moments! 
Les voix des tes compagnons qui, chaque fois qu'on croise des ressources à collecter (qui sont indiquées de toute façon sur la map), ne peuvent s'empêcher de dire "Oh, there's something there"... Mais ta gueule, j'ai vu, pas besoin de me le dire toutes les deux minutes!  :Boom: 

Bref, j'attends désormais le IX avec impatience!



A côté de ça, sur PC, fini *The Council*... avec une fin de merde.
Dur de trop en dire sans spoiler, mais je pense retenter le dernier chapitre, car je n'ai pas vraiment compris pourquoi ma fin est si naze  :^_^: 

Sinon, c'est un jeu "à la telltale", avec un arbre de skill, des points de compétence et des potions. Bien qu'au premier abord, l'ajout de ces skills semblent être une excellente idée, leur plus-value est finalement assez discutable...
Ha, et c'est un jeu à la telltale, mais nos actions ont de véritables conséquences.

L'intrigue est assez bien ficelé durant les trois premiers chapitres... Pour ensuite partir complètement en vrille malheureusement.
Le jeu regorge de références bibliques et artistiques, à un tel point qu'on a l'impression que les auteurs ont voulu tartiner leur savoir (ou leurs résumés wikipedia) jusqu'à l’écœurement.

Les personnages (historiques ou fictifs) ont tous une histoire intéressante, les voix étant réellement convaincantes (sauf Napoléon et son accent français complètement surjoué).

L'environnement ne change guère puisqu'il s'agit d'un huis clos dans le manoir d'un certain Lord Mortimer, mais on ne ressent pas de lassitude à l'arpenter tant celui-ci est impressionnant. C'est beau (voir magnifique), le rendu des toiles est superbe... mais bordel de merde pourquoi y'a pas d'antialiasing? Il y a tellement d'escaliers partout qu'on se croirait dans un tableau d'Escher (moi aussi je peux tartiner ma non-connaissance de l'art)!

Au final, il reste assez sympa pour qui aime les jeux narratifs, avec des énigmes assez tordues, pas de QTE-qui-te-font-mourir-mais-tant-pis-tu-reprends-au-dernier-checkpoint-de-toute-façon, des personnages manipulateurs et des actions qui ont de réels conséquences sur le déroulement.

----------


## Illynir

La fin est clairement merdique peu importe les choix que tu fais. Mais c'est la même chose sur tous les jeux de ce genre en fait: Ça commence bien, avec pas mal d'idées et d'embranchements au début et puis au fur et mesure ça se dégrade fortement. Probablement par manque de temps et d'argent.

Le dernier chapitre de The council se torche en 2 heures, on y fait rien d’intéressant, les "opportunités" ont disparu depuis un moment alors que c'était une idée cool et la fin se résume en trois embranchements. Comme d'hab quoi.  :Emo:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Braveland*, un jeu de type tablette. Sympa, mais sans plus.

----------


## ercete

> La fin est clairement merdique peu importe les choix que tu fais. Mais c'est la même chose sur tous les jeux de ce genre en fait: Ça commence bien, avec pas mal d'idées et d'embranchements au début et puis au fur et mesure ça se dégrade fortement. Probablement par manque de temps et d'argent.
> 
> Le dernier chapitre de The council se torche en 2 heures, on y fait rien d’intéressant, les "opportunités" ont disparu depuis un moment alors que c'était une idée cool et la fin se résume en trois embranchements. Comme d'hab quoi.


Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'aurai pu l'écrire et le mettre dans une enveloppe !

----------


## jeanviens

Terminé l'histoire principale de *Lego seigneur des anneaux* et je continue un peu le endgame

Alors j'aime bien l'univers, j'adore les lego, mais bon sang laisser des bug bloquants et surtout demander des passages précis avec une maniabilité et une caméra aussi peu précise c'est du pur non-sens. C'est un jeu qui te propose du 100% dans ses accomplissements et qui fait tout pour t'y empêcher. Pas par défi, non par incompétence/fainéantise/je m'en foutisme (au choix). Ce qui transforme un potentiel bon jeu en jeu juste moyen. Heureusement que ces défauts bloquants n'apparaissent pas pendant l'histoire principale sinon ce serait carrément un mauvais jeu !

Bon par contre il y a moins de brol à trouver pour faire les 100% que dans le hobbit, bon point pour le jeu.

Au final je ne conseille que si vous aimez les lego, ou le lore seigneur des anneaux, voire les jeu pas prise de tête et ou vous ne souhaitez pas faire le 100% (en tout cas moi j'y renonce)

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *The Messenger*, jeu d'action/plateforme hommage aux Ninja Gaiden 2D et aux périodes 8 et 16 bits.

C'était très chouette, le gameplay est assez acrobatique en étant plutôt permissif. On virevolte aisément de tableau en tableau en tranchant les ennemis et leurs projectiles pour recharger le saut, c'est super agréable.



J'ai trouvé la seconde partie en metroidvania un brin laborieuse à cause du manque de portails pour le voyage rapide mais l'aventure est trépidante, j'ai poussé au bout sans problème (11 heures pour le 100%).

La musique chiptune est géniale, la bande originale style 8 bits et son équivalent 16 bits (style Megadrive de luxe) m'ont aidé à retraverser 10 fois le même niveau : obligé de fredonner en jouant. C'est du début à la fin à jeu, on peut prendre n'importe quel niveau et ça marche (un exemple 8 bits / 16 bits d'un des premiers niveaux). Attention on frise la cacophonie par moment, ça m'avait gêné sur Shovel Knight par exemple.

Et ça fait plaisir de jouer à un jeu drôle avec des gags, des bonnes vannes et des dialogues qui croustillent. Il y a bien quelque chose entre les jeux matures ultra sérieux et les machins colorés de déglingo "lol so random".

Dommage de ne pas avoir exploité le concept des époques avec les boss.

----------


## Papi Pablo

Je viens de terminer *Night in the Woods*, une aventure narrative sur le retour à la maison d'une jeune femme qui abandonne ses études. 
Dit comme ça, ça fait pas rêver, mais le propos est très intéressant, on se laisse facilement porter, comme un bon bouquin. On découvre petit à petit le personnage, ses amitiés, ses angoisses et ses attentes.
Une belle parabole sur le passage à l'âge adulte et la solidarité.
Par contre le jeu est en anglais uniquement, plutôt littéraire, avec des double sens, de l'ironie, des intentions... faut être un peu solide.

----------


## KaiN34

> Fini *The Messenger*, jeu d'action/plateforme hommage aux Ninja Gaiden 2D et aux périodes 8 et 16 bits.
> 
> C'était très chouette, le gameplay est assez acrobatique en étant plutôt permissif. On virevolte aisément de tableau en tableau en tranchant les ennemis et leurs projectiles pour recharger le saut, c'est super agréable.
> 
> http://www.sabotagestudio.com/press/...d_stepping.gif
> 
> J'ai trouvé la seconde partie en metroidvania un brin laborieuse à cause du manque de portails pour le voyage rapide mais l'aventure est trépidante, j'ai poussé au bout sans problème (11 heures pour le 100%).
> 
> La musique chiptune est géniale, la bande original style 8 bits et son équivalent 16 bits (style Megadrive de luxe) m'ont aidé à retraverser 10 fois le même niveau : obligé de fredonner en jouant. C'est du début à la fin à jeu, on peut prendre n'importe quel niveau et ça marche (un exemple 8 bits / 16 bits d'un des premiers niveaux). Attention on frise la cacophonie par moment, ça m'avait gêné sur Shovel Knight par exemple.
> ...


Mais oui.  ::wub::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je viens de boucler *Shadow Warrior* (2013) au pas de charge car on m'a offert la suite.

Verdict : du FPS-arena bien bourrin et dynamique, mâtiné d'une couche de _swordplay_ pas désagréable. L'histoire est très oubliable mais la narration à coups de _punchlines_ entre notre antihéros Lo Wang et son _sidekick_ ponctue agréablement cette balade sanguinolente. Le _level design_ est des plus linéaires parce qu'on n'est pas là pour finasser, mais l'enrobage est plutôt correct, avec des environnements japonisants et de chouettes passages par le Royaume des Ombres. Tout ceci saupoudré d'une bande son qui là encore trouve le ton juste entre les cling-clong pentatoniques pour l'ambiance et les hard rock qui tâche pour la baston.

Les combats sont bien sympathiques, avec un arsenal assez conventionnel (un petit zeste de folie aurait été le bienvenue) et au feeling globalement agréable (le "punch" est excellent mais je trouve que tout ça manque un rien de réactivité, notamment les changements d'arme qui prennent trois plombes) - le plus jouissif restant bien sûr le jeu au sabre, pour lequel plusieurs techniques spéciales sont disponibles (après apprentissage). Basique mais propre, globalement bien rythmé mais un peu répétitif sur la fin. La fin du jeu est d'ailleurs en demi-teinte, le climax scénaristique est bien amené mais on commence à trouver les arènes longuettes, et le dernier boss est raté. C'est dommage, mais ça ne gâche pas l'essentiel pour un titre plus que correct, dispo à prix d'ami et qui doit d'ailleurs traîner dans beaucoup de backlogs depuis qu'il a été distribué gratuitement par Humble Bundle. Sans danger et divertissant pour une petite quinzaine d'heures.

----------


## ercete

Fini *Subnautica*

Ce jeu est une tuerie ! Ambiance au top, scénario captivant, découverte des environnements saisissant, la tension est régulièrement au rendez-vous.
Pourtant j'ai eu des bugs sévères qui m'ont tué pas mal l'immersion...
Pourtant le crafting m'a pas mal gavé sur la fin (alors qu'il m'a captivé sur les 2 premiers tiers du jeu)
Et pourtant : il est excellent ! Mangez-en c'est du bon !

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Fini *Subnautica*
> 
> Ce jeu est une tuerie ! Ambiance au top, scénario captivant, découverte des environnements saisissant, la tension est régulièrement au rendez-vous.
> Pourtant j'ai eu des bugs sévères qui m'ont tué pas mal l'immersion...
> Pourtant le crafting m'a pas mal gavé sur la fin (alors qu'il m'a captivé sur les 2 premiers tiers du jeu)
> Et pourtant : il est excellent ! Mangez-en c'est du bon !


Quoix ? Ce jeu se fini ? Y'a un scénario ? C'est pas un simple jeu de survie sous la flotte alors...  ::o:

----------


## M.Rick75

*Lifeless Planet*



Je l'avais dans ma wishlist depuis longtemps. Je l'ai finalement pris et... c'est pas terrible.
C'est un genre de sous-Journey mais avec un côté "je fais mon premier jeu" très prononcé.
Malgré tout, le créateur du jeu qui déclare s'inspirer de The Dig, Another World, arrive à retranscrire ce sentiment d'être perdu sur un monde familier et inconnu, l'inquiétante étrangeté. C'est la principale qualité du jeu (et ce que j'en attendais). L'ambiance est donc un peu réussi (malgré la technique aussi aride que la planête). Entendre des logs audio en russe y est pour beaucoup. La citation d'Aelita (un film russe de science fiction de 1927, sorti la même année que Metropolis), le mystère autour de ses quelques maisons abandonnées, de cette planète étrange et désertique. Mais le tout fini par se dégonfler devant toutes les faiblesses du jeu.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je suis d'accord avec toi concernant la fin de Lifeless Planet, mais sinon j'ai pas mal apprécié le jeu. Espérons que Lifeless Moon, sa suite, sera bien.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ça parait plus ambitieux mais j'ai pas l'impression que les cours du soir aient beaucoup porté leur fruits niveau technique.

----------


## ercete

> Quoix ? Ce jeu se fini ? Y'a un scénario ? C'est pas un simple jeu de survie sous la flotte alors...


Pour sur !
Très honnêtement : si cela n'avait été qu'un sandbox je l'aurai lâché depuis longtemps ! mais il y a tout un récit derrière qui te pousse à explorer et crafter.
Dis toi que malgré des bugs rageants et un crafting un peu lourdingue, il mérite largement sa place de GOTY.
Perso je l'ai fait en mode avec la faim et la soif à gérer, c'est une contrainte tendue au départ qui sait disparaitre au fil du jeu sans devenir une plaie.
Par contre, faut éviter le mode ironman : trop de bugs du moteur physique qui manquent de te oneshot.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

J'ai fini la campagne de *Sniper Elite 4*.



Très bien noté par toutes les reviews, ce jeu sois-disant conçu pour être "un paradis pour snipers" m'a laissé une impression mitigé.

En fait ce jeu ressemble beaucoup plus à un ersatz de *Splinter Cell : Conviction* qu'à un jeu de snipouze et c'est à la condition de le voir comme ça qu'on peut s'y amuser. Clairement le jeu pousse le joueur à enchaîner des kills au corps à corps plutôt qu'aux tirs à longue distance et ceci pour 3 raisons :
La balistique hallucinéeLe bruitLe manque d'opportunité

La balistique de ce jeu à été faite de manière à accentuer inutilement la difficulté du "gunplay". La chute de balle est énorme. Un bon 20cm à 50M de distance, rien que ça. La gestion du vent aussi est pas mal dans le genre. On connait ni son orientation ni sa vitesse mais on a un curseur pour nous dire de décaler à droite ou à gauche. Le problème c'est que là encore la force du vent est inutilement exagérée si bien qu'on a l'impression de tirer des balles de ping-pong dans une soufflerie. 

Le bruit bordel ! Le seul avantage d'un sniper c'est la discrétion. Mais pas de silencieux dans ce jeu donc ça coince vite. Ironie du sort il y a quelques balles silencieuses qui, quand on les chargent, font apparaitre un silencieux sur le canon  ::XD::  Où voulaient ils en venir avec ce système alambiqué ?

Le manque d'opportunité de faire des kills à longue distance est flagrant. Parfois il y a des cibles à tuer, ben ils les ont mis dans une baraque à la con pour qu'on traverse toute la map et qu'on les zigouille au couteau. Pur non-sens  :Splash:  

Il y a quelques autres défaut que je vais pas lister ici _(à part le feeling inexistant des armes)_ mais aussi beaucoup de qualités et un degré de finition qu'on doit saluer tel que la personnalisation intégrale de la difficulté.

Le jeu est quand même à 60€ hors promo _(je l'ai eu à 12€ à noël)_ et ça doit piquer quand on paye ce tarif en pensant obtenir un jeu de snipe.

----------


## Hyeud

Je viens de finir Amphora, c'était un très joli jeu, avec une histoire certes banale, mais d'un thème toujours touchant. Ceux qui pestent contre les contrôles, font partie des gens qui n'ont pas trouvé la bonne solution et ont essayé des trucs étranges, alors que c'est souvent tout con, mais la difficulté du jeu est là, on doit chercher ce qu'on doit faire, une fois qu'on a compris, il faut trouver le modus operandi. J'ai l'impression que c'est souvent là que ça a coincé pour tout ceux qui ne recommandent pas.
Il est à 3.24€ sur steam aujourd'hui, à ce prix là, vous pouvez vous jeter dessus, à 13€ c'était un peu trop vu le temps de jeu, mais ce n'étais pas une arnaque non plus.
Bref content de mon expérience, et c'est putain de joli.

----------


## Supergounou

*Redout: Enhanced Edition* (2016)



Vroom vroom Wipout-like. 

Vous aimez avoir l'impression de conduire une savonnette sur la banquise? Redout est fait pour vous. L'inertie des vaisseaux est complètement folle, et si ça peut désorienter au début, on finit par s'habituer et même à apprécier ça. Il faut dire que dans Redout, les deux stick sont mis à contribution, puisque si le gauche permet de tourner directement le vaisseau, le stick droit sert à pencher le vaisseau: à gauche et à droite, pour prendre les meilleurs trajectoires possibles lors des virages, mais aussi en haut et en bas, histoire d'éviter au cul ou au nez du vaisseau de taper la route lors des très nombreuses montées/descentes. Un autre bouton pour le turbo, qu'on gagne petit à petit, et un dernier pour un powerup qu'on peut choisir parmi 6 (megaboost, réparation, vol de boost, etc...).

On est donc face à un jeu ultra arcade, avec un gameplay très singulier qu'il faudra maitriser pour réussir la pelleté d'event que le jeu propose (j'en suis à 20h de jeu, alors qu'il ne m'affiche que 48% de complétion) à travers 60 circuits différents blindés de looping de vrilles, de tube et de pleins d'autres joyeusetés, ce grâce à 12 véhicules (+/-) différents qu'il faudra upgrade grâce au pognon qu'on gagne au fur et à mesure de la progression.

Un excellent jeu de course, d'autant qu'il est vraiment très joli et que la sensation de vitesse est excellente.

----------


## Guntha

> *Sniper Elite 4*


Pour moi, c'était un des GOTY de 2018, et j'y ai joué quasiment qu'en coop, mais c'est vrai que je n'y ai pas joué comme à un "pur jeu de snipers" (je n'ai même pas activé le vent), mais c'est plutôt parce que j'aime bien me faufiler derrière les gens, ma partenaire reste plus souvent à distance, et elle se retrouve justement plus vite à court de balles silencieuses que moi ^^

Ce qui me permet d'ajouter en défauts: les déconnexions intempestives en coop (pas de mode LAN), qui remettent les scores du joueur "client" à 0 quand il revient, et la "killcam" qui, quand elle s'active quand un des joueurs tire, s'active parfois aussi pour l'autre joueur, ce qui peut le mettre en difficulté quand il est dans une situation délicate.

Par contre je ne suis pas d'accord sur le bruit: les maps sont remplies d'objets bruyants (les avions qui passent, les générateurs au gasoil qui se trouvent curieusement souvent à une bonne hauteur avec une bonne vue...) qui permettent de masquer le bruit des tirs. Parfois, tirer sur un explosif suffit à cacher le bruit et faire croire à l'ennemi que c'est un accident. On peut aussi jouer avec le bruit des coups de feu (ou siffler ou lancer des cailloux...) pour attirer les ennemis d'un côté de la map. Et d'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un fusil à longue portée de la 2nde guerre mondiale équipé d'un silencieux  ::P:  Bon c'est pas non plus un jeu "historique" malgré le contexte, donc ça n'aurait pas choqué.

Je ne suis pas d'accord non plus sur le feeling des armes, j'ai été agréablement surpris pour un TPS. Après, quand on veut jouer le sniper sérieusement, on s'en fout un peu que le fusil à pompe ait un excellent feeling...

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Ce qui me permet d'ajouter en défauts: les déconnexions intempestives en coop (pas de mode LAN), qui remettent les scores du joueur "client" à 0 quand il revient, et la "killcam" qui, quand elle s'active quand un des joueurs tire, s'active parfois aussi pour l'autre joueur, ce qui peut le mettre en difficulté quand il est dans une situation délicate.


 ::wacko:: 
Bon à savoir pour les joueurs coop. Perso j'ai désactivé la killcam dès le départ car c'est, pour moi, une feature inutile qui me casse l'immersion. Enchaîner 3 HS me procure plus de satisfaction que de voir mon action de jeu entrecoupée de la même cinématique d'une mâchoire qui explose. 




> Par contre je ne suis pas d'accord sur le bruit: les maps sont remplies d'objets bruyants (les avions qui passent, les générateurs au gasoil qui se trouvent curieusement souvent à une bonne hauteur avec une bonne vue...) qui permettent de masquer le bruit des tirs. Parfois, tirer sur un explosif suffit à cacher le bruit et faire croire à l'ennemi que c'est un accident. On peut aussi jouer avec le bruit des coups de feu (ou siffler ou lancer des cailloux...) pour attirer les ennemis d'un côté de la map. Et d'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un fusil à longue portée de la 2nde guerre mondiale équipé d'un silencieux  Bon c'est pas non plus un jeu "historique" malgré le contexte, donc ça n'aurait pas choqué.


Alors oui dans ce jeu on camoufle son bruit par du bruit plus fort. Ça me pose problème car tu ne peut être "furtif" que sur quelques lieux précis _(générateurs)_ et que sur quelques moments précis _(avions, artillerie)_.  





> Je ne suis pas d'accord non plus sur le feeling des armes, j'ai été agréablement surpris pour un TPS. Après, quand on veut jouer le sniper sérieusement, on s'en fout un peu que le fusil à pompe ait un excellent feeling...


Perso en terme de feeling c'est le néant absolu. Toutes les armes se ressemblent, les sons sont pas ouf _(quand ils existent)_, les lunettes sont basique _(un simple masque avec un zoom alors que la lunette c'est le truc qu'on est censé voir le plus dans un jeu de snipe)_.
 

A titre comparatif, dans Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 la lunette est super bien détaillée, tu vois tes mains qui tournent les molettes de zoom et de hausse, rien que ça ça renforce l'immersion, ça donne envie de s'appliquer.

----------


## Euklif

> *Lifeless Planet*.
> 
> ...
> 
>  Mais le tout fini par se dégonfler devant toutes les faiblesses du jeu.


Cad? Il m'intriguait mais ce que tu dis m'intrigue encore plus...

----------


## bbd

Je viens de finir *Divinity Orginal Sin EE* et j'ai l'impression de sortir d'un repas de noël avec toute la famille. Il y a eu des moments pas mal, mais p*tain qu'est-ce que c'était long. Il va au moins me falloir un an avant d'attaquer la suite.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je viens de finir *Divinity Orginal Sin EE* et j'ai l'impression de sortir d'un repas de noël avec toute la famille. Il y a eu des moments pas mal, mais p*tain qu'est-ce que c'était long. Il va au moins me falloir un an avant d'attaquer la suite.


Ça fait plusieurs mois que j'ai arrêté au royaume magique de l'hiver (je sais plus bien le nom). J'ai pas la motivation pour reprendre.  ::sad::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah, tiens, j'ai tenu une zone de plus  ::): .

Les mécaniques de jeu me plaisaient bien mais j'ai fini par saturer (et sans y être hostile je n'étais pas un super client pour l'écriture oh lolesque)

----------


## pikkpi

J'ai terminé *Timespinner* ( Metroïdvania kickstarté à hauteur de 175 000$ en 2014, prévu pour 2015 et sorti en 2018 )

C'était vraiment pas terrible.

Le bestiaire est constitué d'un tiers de variations autour du poulet, un tiers de soldats/magiciens et un tiers d'_hommages_(?) à des ennemis de Symphony of the Night, ( vous emballez pas pour les 2 tiers précédemment cités ce sont sensiblement des ennemis de SotN aussi). La musique est composée par un zicos apparemment pas mauvais mais à qui on a demandé de faire une BO _hommage_ à SotN, c'est pas mal mais on l'a déjà entendue du coup. Les environnements c'est du classique mis à part 2 ou 3 qui collent pas trop avec le reste ( des bureaux modernes, un labo hi-tech). 

Pour la partie _jeu_ en lui même c'est là que l'_hommage_ rend le truc médiocre. 
Les mouvements sont les mêmes que SotN, le double saut c'est un incontournable j'avoue, mais on retrouve surtout le backdash, le high jump, et un simili dash avant qui remplace la transformation en loup, on a également un item qui permet de _marcher_ sous l'eau. La petite originalité vient des armes, on équipe des orbes qui gravitent autour du perso passivement ( on peut équiper des sortes d'amulettes pour que les orbes fassent des dégâts par exemple), et matérialisent à l'activation des épées, des éclairs, du feu, et d'autres trucs, par contre la progression est un peu pourrie parce que les orbes qu'on choppe plus loin sont souvent de base plus efficaces que celles qu'on a appris à jouer et pris la peine d'upgrader. 
Dans Timespinner il y a TIME ( ça veut dire temps en français ), donc on s'attend à faire des trucs de fou avec. C'est faux, ça se résume à : arrêter le temps pour se servir d'un ennemi comme plateforme ( ~3-4 fois dans le jeu ?), ou voyager dans la 2e map qui est une version 1000(?)ans dans le passé de la première map. On s'attendrait à avoir à interagir dans le passé pour effectuer des changements dans le présent mais c'est utilisé 2 fois dans le jeu. Ça sert aussi pour la fin pour savoir vers quel embranchement on va se diriger.
Les boss sont pas super inspirés que ça soit leur design random, ou leurs patterns, en général il suffit de bourrer et prendre des objets de soin.

Pour finir, je vais quand même parler de _politics in videogames_, parce que ça m'intriguait que les forums soient pollués de sujets verrouillés/supprimés. Le jeu est LGBT+ friendly et anti néo-nazi (ce dernier je l'ai appris sur la page tvtropes du jeu, apparemment un des méchants sort un slogan néo-nazi un peu modifié). Les créateurs du jeu se font plaisir sur ce point en fait et c'est tout, on a une scène ( visible que si on a fait toutes les sidequests ) où les persos du hub se racontent pépèrement leur préférences sexuelles, c'est mal amené ( nos seules interactions précédentes étant de leur ramener des pattes de poulet ou d'aller tuer x ennemis ), mal écrit, plus long que n'importe quelle phase de dialogue du jeu. Mais c'est raccord avec le reste du jeu , globalement tout ce qui est histoire est pas très subtil ou bien écrit.

_edit_ Je viens de regarder mon répertoire de screenshots et je retombe sur ce fabuleux dialogue :

( Le perso est gay au cas où vous auriez pas compris la _subtilité_ du truc )

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ah, tiens, j'ai tenu une zone de plus .
> 
> *Les mécaniques de jeu me plaisaient bien* mais j'ai fini par saturer (et sans y être hostile je n'étais pas un super client pour *l'écriture oh lolesque*)


C'est exactement le problème que j'ai avec.

----------


## Blackogg

> C'est exactement le problème que j'ai avec.


Le 2 est un peu mieux sur l'écriture, mais ça reste globalement osef. Au moins les persos principaux préexistants ont plus de consistance et des storylines qui leur sont propres.

Mais clairement, c'est un jeu qui prend tout son sens en multi : quand tu discutes avec ton (ou tes, pour le 2) coéquipier et qu'au final vous vous inventez votre histoire, ça fait passer le temps beaucoup plus vite.

----------


## bbd

> Ah, tiens, j'ai tenu une zone de plus .
> 
> Les mécaniques de jeu me plaisaient bien mais j'ai fini par saturer (et sans y être hostile je n'étais pas un super client pour l'écriture oh lolesque)


Tout pareil, l'histoire m'a un peu gavé mais les combats et mécaniques de jeu m'ont poussé à poursuivre. J'ai découvert sur le tard la partie crafting et il y avait vraiemnt de quoi faire de ce côté là.




> Le 2 est un peu mieux sur l'écriture, mais ça reste globalement osef. Au moins les persos principaux préexistants ont plus de consistance et des storylines qui leur sont propres.
> 
> Mais clairement, c'est un jeu qui prend tout son sens en multi : quand tu discutes avec ton (ou tes, pour le 2) coéquipier et qu'au final vous vous inventez votre histoire, ça fait passer le temps beaucoup plus vite.


Je vais attendre un peu pour le 2 même s'il croupit déjà dans mon backlog. J'ai lu partout qu'il était mieux que le premier. A voir...

----------


## Sao

*GRIS* sur Switch
Rien à rajouter aux avis dithyrambiques que l'on a pu lire ici même, j'ai apprécié le jeu, bonne durée, bon propos, l'impression de me promener dans un machin de Dali-Mœbius-Miyazaki.
Et pis comme j'aime bien les 3, ça tombait pas trop mal.

----------


## Bibik

fini *Trails in the Sky Second Chapter* sur GOG et c'était encore meilleur que le premier. Un peu ardu par moments alors que le gros gros milieu du jeu passait tranquille. Le jeu est vraiment riche et émouvant dans le développement de ses personnages et bien plus épique que le premier avec de belles surprises. J'ai vraiment pris mon temps car j'ai dépassé les 100 heures dessus mais lire les dialogues évolutifs de tous les NPC's à chaque avancée dans l'histoire, même minime a quelque chose de grandement immersif. 
Les musiques sont toujours aussi géniales (Falcom sound team FTW) et le jeu tourne au poil grâce à un excellent portage de Xseed x Durante. Ca a une nouvelle fois gratouillé ma nostalgie des JRPG de la ps1 et clairement je place la série dans mon panthéon personnel à côté de mon amour de jeunesse qu'est *Grandia*.
Tellement dommage qu'il n'ai jamais été traduit chez nous (travail de titan j'imagine !)

----------


## Illynir

C'est vraiment la grande force de ces jeux, tous les dialogues qui changent en fonction de ce que tu as fait ou non c'est assez dingue. On comprend aisément pourquoi le jeu n'est pas doublé avec la quantité faramineuse de texte disponible. Et oui c'est un travail de titan de traduire ces jeux, déjà qu'en anglais par une équipe pro ils ont galéré alors une équipe amateur FR...  :Emo:

----------


## Astasloth

Je viens à l'instant de terminer *Pyre* après avoir passé 15h30 dessus.

Encore un très bon jeu de Supergiant Games qui avaient déjà créé Bastion et Transistor (et ont lancé Hades en early access il y a peu).
Comme d'habitude, ils ont apporté un soin tout particulier à l'ambiance, à la fois par les dessins du jeu avec des décors superbes et un chara design au petit oignon et par les musiques et chansons qui pavent l'aventure.

Dans ce jeu, on incarne le Lecteur ou la Lectrice d'une bande d'exilés portant le nom de Noctules. Ceux-ci ainsi que le joueur ont été bannis de la Communauté, chacun ayant commis diverses fautes plus ou moins graves qui leur ont valu ce châtiment, et précipités dans les Bas-Fonds dont on ne peut sortir qu'en se livrant au cycle des Rites.
Le Lecteur, seul habilité à consulter le livre des Rites ainsi que les étoiles, guide ses compagnons d'un site à l'autre afin d'y affronter d'autres groupes d'exilés dans une partie endiablée de ce qui ressemble à un jeu de balle au prisonnier. Trois membres de chaque camp s'affrontent en effet en projetant leurs auras sur leurs adversaires pour les bannir momentanément du terrain et ainsi libérer le passage vers leur feu (le pyre) où l'un d'eux se jettera avec une sphère d'esprit. Une fois l'un des feux éteint, la partie prend fin et le cycle continue.

Entre les Rites, on découvre le passé des différents personnages et leurs affinités, on en recrute d'autres en chemin, ce qui donne lieu à quelques phases de lecture de dialogue que j'ai, pour ma part, trouvé très intéressantes. J'apprécie toujours voir des personnages développés convenablement.

Et enfin, au bout d'un temps, la voie vers le Rite de libération s'ouvre et la possibilité est donnée au vainqueur de celui-ci de libérer l'un de ses membres qui retournera à la vie dans la Communauté.

Il ne s'agit là que d'une partie de l'intrigue, le tout début, car bien vite l'histoire se développe un peu plus et laisse entrevoir un but ultime à atteindre en plus de quelques rebondissements et choix cornéliens.

Sans grande surprise, j'ai adoré ce jeu au point d'y passer une bonne partie de mes 15 jours de congé de Noël... Les affrontements m'ont parfois bien fait suer (et encore, je n'ai presque pas utilisé les étoiles des Titans qui corsent les Rites en ajoutant malus aux alliés et bonus aux adversaires) et je les ai trouvés dynamiques et passionnants (en tout cas passé le premier cycle qui n'était qu'une introduction durant laquelle les adversaires avaient bien du mal à atteindre mon feu) même si, parfois, il m'est arrivé d'avoir quelques coup de sang à cause de la maniabilité de certains personnages qui bougent et glissent tellement vite sur le terrain qu'ils passent à côté du feu...  ::lol:: 
L'histoire est, comme toujours avec Supergiant Game, riche et étrange.
Et les musiques sont encore une fois absolument sublimes au point que j'ai craqué et acheté, en plus du jeu, le pack avec les soundtracks de tous leurs jeux.

Il me reste encore à tester le versus mode où, apparemment, on peut choisir n'importe lequel des personnages du jeu (alliés comme adversaires) pour affronter une IA. Mais cette partie-là m'intéresse moins.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> *Redout: Enhanced Edition* (2016)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...eb.600x338.jpg
> 
> Vroom vroom Wipout-like.


Ben je cherchais un jeu qui ne me demande pas des sessions trop longues pour jouer entre 2 sessions de travail (parce que sinon je redonne une chance à Subnautica, et je sais qu'à chaque fois il faut que j'y consacre un peu de temps), et ton message m'est revenu en mémoire en parcourant la première page de Steam. Le jeu est en promo, bon, Oh... Ils proposent une démo  ::o: 
La démo c'est vraiment pour se rendre compte de la conduite : un seul "vaisseau", une seule piste, un seul mode de jeu (time attack), mais elle a le mérite d'être là et je trouve ça génial. Mais ça m'a tout de suite fait pensé à Wipeout bien sûr, mais à la différence de ce dernier j'ai réussi à maîtriser assez le véhicule pour être sur la piste un peu plus de la moitié du temps. Fier de cette prouesse (et aussi parce que je me suis toujours senti vexé de n'arriver à rien à Wipeout), je suis passé à la caisse : 6,39€ c'est clairement un prix abordable.
Merci Supergounou  :;):

----------


## Momock

> C'est vraiment la grande force de ces jeux, tous les dialogues qui changent en fonction de ce que tu as fait ou non c'est assez dingue.


Ça m'a toujours agacé que les autres personages ne progressent pas et soient cloués à leur poste pour l'éternité dans les RPGs, mais depuis que j'ai été gâté par les Trails je ne le supporte même plus. Je considère que ça devrait être standard, le minimum syndical. Il suffit qu'ils allouent leurs ressources correctement après tout.

----------


## Bibik

Ouais mais c'est titanesque comme travail d'écriture, surtout quand on pense qu'une partie des NPC ont carrément leur propre mini-histoire. 
C'est d'autant plus bluffant que Nihon Falcom n'était pas un gros studio à l'époque. Du coup, oui pour un studio AAA qui a les ressources ça devrait être le minimum syndical mais tout le monde ne peut se le permettre (et comme souligné aussi, ça n'encourage pas l'exportation/localisation)

----------


## Big Bear

> Ça m'a toujours agacé que les autres personages ne progressent pas et soient cloués à leur poste pour l'éternité dans les RPGs, mais depuis que j'ai été gâté par les Trails je ne le supporte même plus. Je considère que ça devrait être standard, le minimum syndical. Il suffit qu'ils allouent leurs ressources correctement après tout.


The Witcher 3 (et le 2 aussi) est le maître dans ce domaine, je suis étonné que tu n'y sois pas sensible.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ben je cherchais un jeu qui ne me demande pas des sessions trop longues pour jouer entre 2 sessions de travail (parce que sinon je redonne une chance à Subnautica, et je sais qu'à chaque fois il faut que j'y consacre un peu de temps), et ton message m'est revenu en mémoire en parcourant la première page de Steam. Le jeu est en promo, bon, Oh... Ils proposent une démo 
> La démo c'est vraiment pour se rendre compte de la conduite : un seul "vaisseau", une seule piste, un seul mode de jeu (time attack), mais elle a le mérite d'être là et je trouve ça génial. Mais ça m'a tout de suite fait pensé à Wipeout bien sûr, mais à la différence de ce dernier j'ai réussi à maîtriser assez le véhicule pour être sur la piste un peu plus de la moitié du temps. Fier de cette prouesse (et aussi parce que je me suis toujours senti vexé de n'arriver à rien à Wipeout), je suis passé à la caisse : 6,39€ c'est clairement un prix abordable.
> Merci Supergounou


Précision : tu peux essayer tout un panel de vaisseaux de "Classe 2" dans la démo (au moins 5 ou 6 de mémoire), avec des skins et des stats très variées. Pour le reste, tout pareil, j'ai craqué aussi après avoir testé hier soir.  ::):

----------


## Anark

*The Hex* de Daniel Mullins, encore un meta-jeu. Je l'ai trouvé mieux ficelé que son précédent jeu, Pony Island. Il dure 6h, il est hyper moche mais je me suis bien marré 5h, il y a pas mal de moments assez malins qui valent le coup. La dernière heure tirait un peu trop sur la corde à ré-expliquer, remettre en avant ce qu'on venait de faire. Je dois admettre que c'est un peu de ma faute, j'ai répondu oui quand le jeu m'a demandé si j'en voulais encore, j'aurais du m'arrêter à ce moment là.

*The Room Three* Du pur the Room, 5h à résoudre des puzzles pas trop violent dans le confort d'une maison victorienne. C'est toujours un plaisir de voir des boites/mécanismes s'ouvrir, se déplier de mille manières pour offrir le puzzle suivant, le jeu est toujours hyper généreux, hyper rewardant de ce côté. Mais bon, il y a un vrai décalage avec le niveau des puzzles quoi... tu mets un cube dans un trou en forme de cube et Waouuh ! Psccccch !!! Dingdingding !! 30s d'animations superbes et de spectacle sons et lumières. Un peu le quotidien de mon petit neveu et ses jouets pour les moins de 3 ans.

----------


## Momock

> The Witcher 3 (et le 2 aussi) est le maître dans ce domaine, je suis étonné que tu n'y sois pas sensible.


Euh ben non. "Le maître" ce sont les Trails. Faut suivre mon gars.  ::o:

----------


## Euklif

Je pige pas trop : énormément de jrpgs ont des lignes de dialogues qui changent en fonction de l'avancé dans le jeu...
Trails fait un truc en plus ?

----------


## Bibik

Je ne sais pas trop à quel jrpg tu fais référence (j'ai un grand trou entre 2001 et 2014 que je peine à combler vu la quantité de jrpg de qualité variable qui ont apparus dans cet intervalle), mais pour la série des *Trails* c'est sans doute d'un autre niveau de détails et de variation dans l'avancée de l'histoire. 

Bien évidemment il y a son lot de répliques génériques du style "_Oh moi et ma famille sommes inquiets de [dernière menace qui est apparue]_" (dans SC c'est particulièrement le cas du coup vu le contexte et le nombre de NPC de l'armée qui sont un peu des clones, en même temps dans l'histoire t'es pas sensé aller tailler le bout de gras avec tous les plantons des forteresses au 4 coins du pays mais c'est possible et prévu). 

Mais il y a aussi et surtout des histoires personnelles, des conflits, des rapprochements et pas seulement pour le besoin des quêtes secondaires. C'est pas pour rien qu'ils sont bien classés dans le top des jeux ayant le plus de script - au milieu de quantité de VN's.

D'ailleurs *Dragon Age* est bien placé aussi, pourtant j'avais pas souvenir qu'il était particulièrement text-heavy ?

----------


## ExPanda

Fini *Inside*, le simulateur de "maintenez droite enfoncé"  ::ninja::   en environ deux heures.
Je sais pas trop quoi en penser. L'ambiance était là, c'était sympatoche, mais pas ultra-captivant. J'ai du louper un truc car malgré le fait que j'avais l'impression qu'il n'y avait rien de plus que le chemin établi et les interactions obligatoires, Steam m'indique un seul succès sur 14, et j'ai aucune idée de comment je l'ai eu (ni comment avoir les autres quand je les regarde). Mais comme je n'ai pas spécialement envie de le relancer, je vais voir s'il y a des explications ou un truc sur l'histoire que j'ai loupé...

----------


## Hyeud

Ben t'as loupé toutes les petites salles secrètes permettant de voir la fin complète, donc effectivement t'as bien maintenu droite enfoncée, parfois fallait aller un peu à gauche.  ::wacko::

----------


## Casimir

> Ça fait plusieurs mois que j'ai arrêté au royaume magique de l'hiver (je sais plus bien le nom). J'ai pas la motivation pour reprendre.


Exactement pareil, stoppé au meme endroit. Une succession de combats inintéressants au possible sur cette carte . Surcoté ce jeu.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini Paratopic, à l'instant.


C'est un court jeu narratif "choral" (entendez par là qu'on y incarne plusieurs personnes) à propos d'un trafic de cassettes VHS à la frontière US, d'un insaisissable oiseau qu'un photographe essaie d'immortaliser, d'une sorte de secte elle-même dirigée par des aliens...
La construction est assez Lynchienne je dirais, et les graphismes très Playstation 1 renforcent bien l'atmosphère malsaine et poisseuse du titre. Le jeu dure environ 45 minutes, et une fois l'histoire bouclée, on espère fortement qu'il y aura une suite, tellement c'était un trip immersif. Les musiques sont également très réussies.

----------


## dieuvomi

J'ai fini *DUSK* en 6/7 heures et pfiou, c'était éprouvant.

Éprouvant parce que le level design se fout constamment de la gueule du joueur dans le dernier épisode (et un petit peu dans le deuxième cela dit), mais de la bonne manière. Le jeu joue sur nos attentes pour mieux nous surprendre et c'est très chouette.
Éprouvant aussi parce que les derniers boss m'ont forcé à maîtriser les déplacements rapides (moins compliqués que le bunny hop mais pas obligatoires jusque là) et aussi à maîtriser toutes les armes (je jouais en difficile aussi)
Puis c'est quand même un petit peu flippant par moment et le coté gros pixels qui bavent marche très bien pour ça.

Bref le jeu m'a lessivé mais j'ai adoré ça, je suis content que ce soit fini. Je serai pas contre de nouveaux épisodes mais pas tout de suite.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ben t'as loupé toutes les petites salles secrètes permettant de voir la fin complète, donc effectivement t'as bien maintenu droite enfoncée, parfois fallait aller un peu à gauche.


Les fois où j'ai cherché un peu je me suis retrouvé face à des murs, ou sur ce qui au final était le chemin prévu. Et comme par moment tu dois traverser des étendues vides pendant un moment sans rien faire d'autres qu'avancer, me les taper en aller-retour ne m'a pas passionné, alors j'ai avancé sans chercher plus que ça. En plus le jeu est tellement sombre par moment que même des trucs sur le chemin normal sont pas trop visibles, alors chercher le secret dans le noir sur chaque morceau de tableau, non merci je passe.
De toute façon de ce que j'ai vu après la "fin complète" n'apporte pas grand chose et c'est encore soumis à interprétation.

----------


## Score2

Je viens de terminer mon premier run de Celeste sur Switch. J’en attendais beaucoup et le jeu ne m’a pas déçu. La thematique, le gameplay et la zik, aucun bémol. La j’y retourne pour trouver toutes les fraises.

----------


## Zerger

> Euh ben non. "Le maître" ce sont les Trails. Faut suivre mon gars.


Tiens, je te réinvoque pour te demander:
si on veut découvrir la série, faut commencer par le premier, ou bien certains épisodes sont inégaux?

Dans un autre genre, y'a aussi Stranger of Sword City qui me fait de l'oeil

----------


## PaulPoy

*Bloodborne* (sur PS4 slim). Vaguement dépassé les 40h. Avec une fin pas si épique que ça, presque étonné d'avoir terminé le jeu ainsi d'ailleurs. J'ai sans doute loupé qq secrets mais globalement j'ai essayé de faire le tour du jeu autant que possible (à part qq saletés d'assassins qui apparaissent sur d'anciens lieux déjà visités et j'ai en tête 2 portes dans yharnam - 

Spoiler Alert! 


une après la place ronde en bas de la grande cathédrale et une tout en haut de l'église "abri"

) et j'ai aussi tenté un donjon généré (mais ça ne m'intéresse pas trop). Malheureusement j'ai du y jouer hors ligne (merci les abo multi payant  ::(:  ) donc peut être que les messages m'aurait orienté vers qq éléments en plus. C'était très bien en tout cas, le changement de philosophie des combats et l'univers changent pas mal de Dark Souls. Même si amha il est un 1 cran (voire 2) en dessous de ce dernier : qq choix de gamedesign, le level design moins global, la fin mouif, la durée moins épique tout comme la quête, et un certain manque de variété - décors, ennemis, équipement. Une sorte d'échantillon, mais de qualité.

----------


## kedrico

Terminé deux GOTY pour achever 2018

*Nier Automata*. Fins A, B et C. C'est un peu trop japonais pour moi, dans le sens que ça name-drop des philosophes sur le sens de l'existence (Nietzsche, Pascal, Sartre), sur l'éveil de la conscience des machines, pour en même temps abuser de plans sur la petite culotte de l'héroïne  :<_<:  Je trouve également que c'est très verbeux avec une histoire inutilement alambiquée comme souvent et que le jeu aurait gagné à miser plus sur la narration environnementale (*winks* Dark Souls) 
Techniquement c'est un peu à la ramasse. Malgré cela j'ai beaucoup aimé les combats ainsi que les phases de hacking, sans que cela me lasse même si on en enchaîne parfois beaucoup. Reste tout le discours méta autour de la position du joueur de Yoko Taro qui est très malin ainsi que la formidable OST de Keiichi Okabe, mention spéciale pour Wretched Weaponry et Memories of Dust.

J'ai enchaîné ensuite *Celeste*. Sans me soucier des fraises, simplement pour voir si j'accrochais à de la plate-forme pure, moi qui avait abandonné Super Meat Boy en son temps. Le jeu est parfait. Jamais punitif dans le sens où chaque mort tu sais que c'est toi qui as merdé (et j'en ai 2300 au compteur), avec des petites phrases d'encouragement par-ci par-là, plutôt que de te balancer un 'Get Gud'. Et nos efforts résonnent avec ceux de l'héroïne, qui cherche à se prouver à elle-même qu'elle peut arriver au sommet, et dont on comprend vite que son combat est aussi psychique. Le Game design est parfait, pleins d'idées qui relancent le jeu tableau après tableau. 
Et là encore, quelle bande-son mes aïeux ! Bravo Lena Raine. Avec des montées épiques, comme Scattered and Lost ou Confronting Myself.

----------


## Guntha

*Echo*



Spoiler Alert! 


Grosse déception avec le dernier type d'ennemis, qui est à peine introduit et pas du tout expliqué: Je croyais qu'il fallait renverser le système et apprendre aux échos "normaux" à tirer pour s'en défendre, et à sprinter pour s'en échapper, mais en fait elles s'en foutent complètement de se faire tuer par les échos dorés, et il n'y a que sur moi qu'elles veulent bien tirer. De temps en temps elles tirent un coup dans le vide. Et finalement, la scène où il n'y a que des échos dorés juste avant la fin est vite expédiée.



À part ça, je n'aurais pas craché sur une histoire qui m'aurait duré une ou deux soirées de plus, j'ai aimé  ::):  Et j'ai envie de continuer à y jouer un peu pour choper les collectibles que j'ai loupé, ce qui est plutôt rare en ce qui me concerne. Ça doit être son côté "arcade", avec peu de complexité, qui me donne l'impression que même si je n'y rejoue que dans plusieurs mois je m'y retrouverais, et le fait que les précédents niveaux soient accessible via les menus, qui aident.

Comme je le disais sur l'autre topic: la VF est bonne, le sound design excellent, quasiment pas de temps de chargement alors que je ne l'ai pas installé sur mon SSD, techniquement c'est exemplaire.

----------


## PaulPoy

Intriguant. En whishlist, merci du retour.

----------


## Big Bear

> Terminé deux GOTY pour achever 2018
> 
> *Nier Automata*. Fins A, B et C. C'est un peu trop japonais pour moi, dans le sens que ça name-drop des philosophes sur le sens de l'existence (Nietzsche, Pascal, Sartre), sur l'éveil de la conscience des machines, pour en même temps abuser de plans sur la petite culotte de l'héroïne


Très très bon tout ça, il en faudrait plus des œuvres de ce genre, la philosophie c'est du concret après tout.

----------


## Momock

> Tiens, je te réinvoque pour te demander:
> si on veut découvrir la série, faut commencer par le premier, ou bien certains épisodes sont inégaux?


Faut faire _Trails in the Sky_ et _Trails in the Sky SC_. Ensuite vient _Trails in the Sky: The Third_, qui complète certains trucs et introduit des personnages pour la suite mais... celui-là est un peu différent, il fait spin-of chip. Faut voir si t'as vraiment envie d'en voir plus ou pas. Et après tu peux passer à _Trails of Cold Steel_ 1 et 2, parceque la dilogie qui se situe entre les _in the Sky_ et les _of Cold Steel_ (l'arc de Crossbell) n'a malheureusement pas été localisée en occident, en tout cas pour l'instant. Il faudra pourtant bien qu'ils le fassent sinon les Trails of Cold Steel 3 et 4 risquent d'être incompréhensibles vu que les trois arcs s'y rejoignent il me semble.

Sinon pour ce qui est des "dialogues qui changent", c'est un question d'ampleur et de constance dans le délire. D'habitude dans une ville de JRPG les PNJs ont un dialogue OSEF avant de faire le truc à faire dans la ville, puis un nouveau dialogue OSEF après, puis c'est marre (de toute façon on y remettera pas les pieds, hein?). Dans les Trails chaque petite avancée dans la quête principale va aussi faire avancer tous les PNJs de tous les lieux disponibles sur le moment (une province par chapitre, on ne te laisse pas te balader sur toute la map sinon ce truc deviendrait impossible), et ils ont presque tous leurs petites histoires (ou leurs grosses, ils peuvent faire avancer la trâme plus que les PJs parfois) et leur évolution, eux aussi bougent d'un lieu à un autre, évoluent dans leur situation professionelle ou familiale, ont leur propre quête, etc. On peut suivre, si on est curieux, l'évolution de certains PNJs sur plusieurs jeux. 

Et pour être précis par "petite avancée dans la quête principale" je veux dire: t'arrives dans une ville et t'épuises les dialogues, tu vas là ou tu devais aller pour faire un truc et recevoir un quête et en ressortant tu vois que les PNJs ne sont plus à la même place, donc tu refais un tour pour constater que tous les dialogues sont différents et que les PNJs font des trucs différents ou ont avancé dans ce qu'ils faisaient avant. Puis tu vas dans le village voisin où il faut faire la quête qu'on t'a donnée, t'y épuises les dialogues, fais la quête, ce qui renouvelle tous les dialogues du village mais aussi de la ville où tu va revenir pour valider la quête, vu que maintenant c'est l'après-midi! Et tu la valides, il se passe des trucs et ça rechange les dialogue dans la ville. T'as peut-être pas besoin de retourner au village pour la suite mais tu te dis que pourquoi pas après tout, pour voir, et tu peux constater que là bas aussi ça a changé (et probablement chopper une quête cachée au passage, si t'as fais gaffe à ce qu'on te racontait). Puis tu vas faire dodo pour ton grand départ le jour suivant et évidemment le lendemain matin tout à changé à nouveau.

Alors quand j'ai joué au premier Trails la première fois je me suis dit: "C'est pas possible, c'est de l'esbrouffe à la manière des grosses décisions à prendre dans les RPGs occidentaux. On te balance tout à la tronche au début pour t'impressionner mais une fois sortis de la première ville/du prologue ça redviendra normal!  ::mellow:: ". Mais non. C'est comme ça pendant tous le jeu, pendant tous les jeux. J'avais du mal à y croire honnêtement, Après évidement... ben ça donne des jeux comme Trails in the Sky SC, avec plus de texte que Guerre et Paix, ce qui avait poussé le traduteur de l'époque à la dépression et presque au suicide, mais ça valait le coup.  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

La dilogie qui manque tu parles de *Ao ni Kiseki* et *Zero No kisek*i ?

Si oui va falloir que tu te renseigne mieux car j'ai les deux jeux complet totalement en anglais installé sur mon PC qui disent le contraire en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mikch

J'ai fait les Trails of Cold Steel I&II et ça m'a pas spécialement marqué... Sinon effectivement que les PNJ sont peut-être un peu plus travaillés que la moyenne (genre Vivi ou le père d'Eliott, qui sont excellents malgré une présence assez anecdotique.)

Fie rules. ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Crosstopic, deux jeux offerts pour Noël par des canards généreux et que j'ai réussi à boucler avant la fin des vacances.  ::lol:: 

---
*Shadow Warrior 2*




Après un reboot plutôt réussi de la franchise _Shadow Warrior_, le studio polonais Flying Wild Hog récidive avec un second épisode beaucoup plus ambitieux. Il s'agit toujours de botter le cul à divers monstres, démons, yakuzas et - nouveauté - ninjas cybernétiques aux commandes de l'impayable Lo Wang (dont le screenshot ci-dessus vous donnera un aperçu de la personnalité), mais l'ensemble - considérablement embelli - est désormais saupoudré d'une couche de loot et de gestion de l'équipement à la Borderlands, d'un système de progression plus développé, de quêtes annexes et même d'éléments de génération procédurale dans les environnements ou la distribution des ennemis (si j'ai bien compris en tout cas).

En fait je commence par ça pour l'évacuer au plus vite : le loot est bordélique au possible, et d'une incidence qu'on aurait tort de surestimer vu la difficulté très permissive (j'ai joué en Hard d'emblée et je me suis très rarement senti en danger), les quêtes ne présentent aucun autre intérêt que de zigouiller toute entité faisant obstacle de son corps entre le point A et le point B, et la génération procédurale n'apporte pas le renouveau escompté lors des (nombreuses) fois où l'on revisite le même environnement. Tant qu'à évacuer les points négatifs, car il y a beaucoup de bien à dire après, l'histoire est anecdotique, mais il y a plus grave : l'écriture des dialogues m'a semblé nettement en retrait par rapport au premier opus, avec des doublages surjoués à l'excès qui font que les _punchlines_ et autres traits d'humour tombent largement à plat (seul Lo Wang s'en tire honorablement). C'est dommage, j'avais bien aimé le tandem Lo Wang-Hoji dans le 1, et il n'y a tout simplement pas la même alchimie avec Kamiko, aussi agaçante que peu crédible.

Heureusement, rien de tout cela n'est essentiel. Car on est là avant tout pour taillader, mitrailler ou atomiser des hordes d'ennemis, et du côté de la baston, _Shadow Warrior 2_ fait plus qu'assurer. Il suffit des premières minutes de jeu pour se rendre compte que tous les menus défauts de l'épisode précédent ont été corrigés : _inputs_ simplifiés pour les coups spéciaux et les pouvoirs (introduits au fur et à mesure), sprint et _dash_ infinis (sans barre d'endurance), double saut (combinable avec le _dash_  :Bave: ), système de parade au corps-à-corps (hélas sous-exploité), possibilité de grimper, de s'accrocher aux recoins. C'est... trop bien.  :Emo:  Le feeling au sabre est génial, et les autres armes ne sont pas en reste : flingues, shotguns, mitraillettes, lance-grenades, _nail gun_... _Shadow Warrior 2_ revisite et réinterprète tous les classiques du genre, avec le plus grand talent. Si l'arsenal compte plusieurs dizaines d'armes différentes (pas de reskins ou de redondances), toutes sont viables (et le resteront tout au cours du jeu) et toutes sont jouissives. À chacun son style de jeu : rien n'impose artificiellement telle ou telle arme à aucun stade de l'aventure.

Alors oui, sur la fin de cette petite vingtaine d'heures (pour le 100% en hard), le massacre n'échappe pas à une certaine répétitivité, et je me suis pris à abuser du _dash_ et de l'invisibilité (pardon, du _ninja vanish_  ::ninja:: ) pour rusher les objectifs des toutes dernières missions, mais franchement il y a longtemps que je ne m'étais pas autant amusé et défoulé sur un FPS. Pour ne rien gâcher, la partie technique est extrêmement propre, avec un rendu magnifique (en progrès assez hallucinant par rapport au premier épisode) et une fluidité à toute épreuve chez moi. Si le genre vous parle, foncez, c'est sans danger et il y a des moments très sympa à passer avec. 

---
*Semblance*



Découvert à l'occasion d'un gift d'Orkestra (perdu  :Cell: ), ce petit _puzzle-platformer_ me faisait de l’œil avec sa patte graphique délicieusement abstraite et évocatrice (on songerait à une sorte d'_ibb and obb_ moins anguleux) et ses mécaniques originales. Pad en main, les choses se précisent, quoiqu'aucun mot ne viendra émailler l'aventure : aux commandes d'un petit blob nommé Squish, il s'agit de progresser en déformant notre environnement : un _dash_ nous permet littéralement d'enfoncer et de déformer les murs, ainsi que de déplacer latéralement ou verticalement certaines plateformes (une autre touche permettant de tout remettre en place au besoin). 



À partir de cette idée, notre brave Squish parcourt différents tableaux, devant résoudre différents puzzles physiques pour ramasser des sortes de globes lumineux (dont la collecte permet en définitive de débloquer l'accès à la zone suivante). Le jeu complète petit à petit le concept de base avec quelques subtilités, qui complexifient les puzzles de manière progressive mais jamais très violente : j'ai fini le jeu en à peine 4h sans jamais resté coincé plus de quelques minutes à réfléchir sur un écran ni avoir recours à une soluce. Selon le type d'expérience que l'on recherche, on pourra y voir une des qualités de _Semblance_ (son accessibilité, sa concision) ou bien son défaut (sa brièveté et son manque d'ambition). Personnellement, j'ai apprécié que le jeu ne tombe pas dans une surenchère répétitive et un peu gratuite, mais j'aurais sans doute aimé qu'il me pousse un peu plus dans mes retranchements.

La balade est tout de même des plus agréables, pour peu que l'on soit sensible à cette DA et aux bandes sons atmosphériques (ce qui est mon cas). L'originalité des environnements déformables vaut bien que l'on pardonne quelques bugs (d'autant plus qu'une option permet de se repositionner lorsque Squish se coince dans le décor). Petit bémol toutefois sur la maniabilité, avec des sauts imprécis qui occasionnent quelques fâcheries lorsqu'il s'agit de se positionner précisément en évitant de s'empaler sur des pics (et une mention spéciale au troisième monde, qui introduit une nouvelle mécanique amusante et intéressante, mais qui aggrave encore le problème  :Boom: ). Rien de dramatique, toutefois, je me suis juste un peu arraché les cheveux sur un ou deux tableaux dans le dernier tiers du jeu à cause de ça.

Bref, une expérience originale et plutôt sympathique, mais quelque peu inaboutie à mon sens. À tenter si le concept vous attire.  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> ---
> *Shadow Warrior 2*
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...66570B5EB68B1/



Pfff quelle vulgarité ces Shadow Warrior.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je devrais peut-être le censurer avec un spoiler2.  ::unsure::

----------


## Momock

> J'ai fait les Trails of Cold Steel I&II et ça m'a pas spécialement marqué...


T'es complètement passé à côté alors (ce qui est parfaitement possible, rien n'oblige à passer la moitié de sa partie à causer avec absolument tout le monde).




> La dilogie qui manque tu parles de *Ao ni Kiseki* et *Zero No kisek*i ?
> 
> Si oui va falloir que tu te renseigne mieux car j'ai les deux jeux complet totalement en anglais installé sur mon PC qui disent le contraire en fait.


No comment.  :tired:

----------


## bichoco

J'ai fini *Watch_dogs 2*

Et je regrette pas le temps passé dessus, tout d'abord la ville de San Francisco et ses alentours sont magnifiques, le travail au niveau de la lumière est très bon, avec un rendu de la ville réellement différent suivant l'heure de la journée et les conditions météo. La ville est truffée de détails, les passants vaguent à leurs occupations: ils discutent entre eux, se battent ou font du sport dans les parcs etc... Un petit bémol c'est que toute cette débauche d'éléments doit coûter cher, du coup le trafic n'est pas très dense. Reste qu'au final se balader dans cette map est très plaisant d'autant plus que la conduite, très arcade, sans être particulièrement réussie reste tout à fait correct, c'est simple j'ai très peu utilisé la téléportation depuis la carte pour me déplacer durant mes 50h de jeu.
En ce qui concerne le gameplay, là encore une bonne surprise: Ubi a enfin décidé de revoir sa copie!! N'ayant pas joué depuis un moment à leurs jeux je ne sais pas si c'est le 1er mais en tout cas ces foutus tours de guet, relais etc ont enfin disparus! La carte et les activités se découvrent en se baladant: ouf! 
Les missions quant à elles font la part belle à l'infiltration et l'usage des drones. C'est bien fait le jeu laisse le joueur libre de son approche: discrète ou brutale, agir soit-même (Marcus ayant l'agilité d'un assassin d'AC) ou envoyer ses drones, chaque lieux ou bases disposent de plusieurs points d'entrées permettant de varier les approches et ne sont pas copiés-collés les uns sur les autres comme on l'a trop souvent vu chez Ubi. Les appareils "hackables" pour neutraliser ou détourner l'attention des gardes sont nombreux... Bref un minium de liberté est offerte au joueur, c'est bien moins dirigiste qu'avant et c'est un réel progrès! Reste les "zones de missions" qui sont parfois encore présentes mais bien plus larges qu'autrefois...leur suppression totale serait encore mieux. Autre défaut la structure assez répétitive des missions  qui peut entrainer une certaine lassitude au bout d'un moment,  heureusement les dernières missions sont parmi les mieux foutus du jeu ce qui a  relancé mon intérêt.

Au final j'ai passé un bon moment sur ce jeu (près de 50h pour faire l'histoire principale plus la quasi-totalité des quêtes secondaires, j'en ai abandonné une ou deux). Je suis agréablement surpris des progrès fait par Ubi, la copie est encore loin d'être parfaite et certains travers du studio restent présent que ce soit au niveau de l'écriture ou de la redondance des missions mais en l'état c'est déjà un bon jeu voir un peu plus.

J'ai posté un avis plus long sur le topic du jeu:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12134838

----------


## Catel

*Broken Age*

Fini en 13 heures. J'ai quand même trouvé la 2e partie bien plus intéressante et plus enlevée que la première. Mais quand je fais un p&c, ma mesure, c'est le nombre de fois où je vais voir la soluce  ::ninja::  Ici, une seule fois, à cause de l'énigme du 

Spoiler Alert! 


serpent

 que j'ai trouvée scandaleuse  :Boom:

----------


## leeoneil

> *Redout: Enhanced Edition* (2016)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...eb.600x338.jpg
> 
> Vroom vroom Wipout-like.


Je suis à fond dessus et j'adore !
Il y a une "fin" au jeu ?
Perso je regrette qu'il n'y ait aucun enrobage (sans aller jusqu'au délire Mégarace), c'est un peu sec ces menus pour aller de course en course.
J'ai choppé tous les circuits en DLC parce-que les environnement de base sont quand même peu nombreux et vite répétitif.
C'est parfait par contre avec les circuits additionnels, les environnements sont géniaux et certains circuits bien torturés.

----------


## Bobbin

> ça name-drop des philosophes sur le sens de l'existence (Nietzsche, Pascal, Sartre), sur l'éveil de la conscience des machines, pour en même temps abuser de plans sur la petite culotte de l'héroïne


Meilleur résumé de Nier Automata ever.

----------


## Zerger

Les plans de petite culotte, faut aller les chercher soi-même en bloquant la caméra contre le mur, c'est pas le jeu qui te les balance  ::siffle::

----------


## Bobbin

C'est surtout les noms de philosophes que j'ai trouvé balancés un peu trop gratuitement.

----------


## Supergounou

> Il y a une "fin" au jeu ?


Non, c'est toi qui te la fixe. Perso j'ai eu les médailles d'or sur tous les events de classe I, II et III, médailles d'or sur pas mal de IV, j'ai débloqué tous les succès, et j'ai fini premier sur les derniers gros tournois; c'est à ce moment là j'ai estimé que je l'ai "fini".

----------


## schouffy

> Les plans de petite culotte, faut aller les chercher soi-même en bloquant la caméra contre le mur, c'est pas le jeu qui te les balance


C'était juste une illustration, mais t'as pas tellement besoin de zoomer sur la culotte pour trouver la plastique de l'héroïne ridicule. Les talons aiguilles géants et la minijupe m'ont fait tiquer aussi. A moins que j'ai raté quelque chose, c'est pas cohérent et ça n'apporte rien au propos du jeu.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Boarf, tout le monde, à part 9s, est en tenue sexy. Y compris le duo de bad guy en mode torse nu ultra sex :



 Si le seul truc qui vous a fait tiquer c'est 2B, c'est que vous n'avez voulu voir que ca. Ce qui en dit assez sur vous  ::trollface:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Je rigole bien sûr

----------


## Blackogg

> Boarf, tout le monde, à part 9s, est en tenue sexy. Y compris le duo de bad guy en mode torse nu ultra sex :
> 
> https://nierautomata.wiki.fextralife...=1516112364869
> 
>  Si le seul truc qui vous a fait tiquer c'est 2B, c'est que vous n'avez voulu voir que ca. Ce qui en dit assez sur vous 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Non, Pascal il est pas en mode ultra sex. 
Et Pascalu c'est le meilleur perso.

 :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

Beaucoup d'encre pour une si petite culotte...

----------


## Momock

> Beaucoup d'encre pour une si petite culotte...


C'est une citation de quelque-chose ça, non?  ::):

----------


## pikkpi

Bon je me décide à intervenir parce que bon ça suffit les conneries :

Mes pauvres Josés, vous confondez un peu tout : vous faites un amalgame entre culotte et body.

 :X1:

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est une citation de quelque-chose ça, non?


C'est au moins du Yann Moix, en tous cas c'est pas du Frédéric Dard.  :;):

----------


## Zerger

> C'était juste une illustration, mais t'as pas tellement besoin de zoomer sur la culotte pour trouver la plastique de l'héroïne ridicule. Les talons aiguilles géants et la minijupe m'ont fait tiquer aussi. A moins que j'ai raté quelque chose, c'est pas cohérent et ça n'apporte rien au propos du jeu.


Ouais mais là, tu touches plus à l'esthétique du jeu et au designe des personages.
J'ai bien plus tiqué sur les talons aiguilles de Kerrigan en forme Zerg que ceux de 2B. Et j'ai bien plus tiqué sur les bandeaux qui recouvrent leur yeux que sur les talons aiguilles  ::P:

----------


## poulpator

> Ouais mais là, tu touches plus à l'esthétique du jeu et au designe des personages.
> J'ai bien plus tiqué sur les talons aiguilles de Kerrigan en forme Zerg que ceux de 2B. Et j'ai bien plus tiqué sur les bandeaux qui recouvrent leur yeux que sur les talons aiguilles


Pas touche à Sarah Louise  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

C'est ptête pour pas glisser sur le creep  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Ouais mais là, tu touches plus à l'esthétique du jeu et au designe des personages.


Bah oui on parle de quoi d'autre ?

----------


## Zerger

Je parlais juste du côté pervers de Kedriko  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

C'est fait "exprès" en plus non ? Dans le sens où le jeu fait le malin avec ça.

----------


## Momock

> C'est au moins du Yann Moix, en tous cas c'est pas du Frédéric Dard.


Culture overload!  ::wacko:: 

Quoi qu'il en soit: ça me fait sourire que les gens cherchent un sens profond à la tenue des androïdes de NieR:Auto, alors que c'est juste parceque c'est joli et c'est marre (et c'est une raison largement suffisante d'ailleurs).

----------


## kedrico

> C'est fait "exprès" en plus non ? Dans le sens où le jeu fait le malin avec ça.


Ben oui, merci de ne pas retourner l'argument facile du "celui qui soulève un truc dérangeant est en fait à l'origine du problème".
Il n'y a pas qu'en bloquant la cam, cher Zerger. En montant rapidement une échelle, en faisant une attaque plongeante sans arme, en s'autodétruisant, sur la scène de fin de la route A, après le combat final...

Je juge pas, hein. J'ai juste soulevé un point dans ma courte revue qui me paraît être du fan-service facile pour un certain public.

----------


## schouffy

> Culture overload! 
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit: ça me fait sourire que les gens cherchent un sens profond à la tenue des androïdes de NieR:Auto, alors que c'est juste parceque c'est joli et c'est marre (et c'est une raison largement suffisante d'ailleurs).


On essaie plutôt de croire que la culture japonaise n'est pas puérile et immature mais c'est dur  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> On essaie plutôt de croire que la culture japonaise n'est pas puérile et immature mais c'est dur


On a surtout l'impression que ça te dérange au point d'en faire une affaire personnel, oui c'est le japon. No shit.

Mais heureusement t'a encore Call of Battlefield un vrai jeu de bonhomme mature et adulte.

----------


## Kaelis

La culture japonaise ne se résume pas à ça quand même  :tired:

----------


## poulpator

Nop y a les tentacules aussi.

----------


## schouffy

> On a surtout l'impression que ça te dérange au point d'en faire une affaire personnel, oui c'est le japon. No shit.


Rien de personnel, je trouve ça ridicule comme plein d'autres trucs dans le monde et ça ne me dérange absolument pas d'en discuter.

----------


## FrousT

> Rien de personnel, je trouve ça ridicule comme plein d'autres trucs dans le monde et ça ne me dérange absolument pas d'en discuter.


J'espère quand même que tu a apprécié le jeu et ses musiques entre 2-3 gros plan sur la lingerie fine de 2B  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Les musiques oui, le jeu bof, mais je m'y attendais un peu, c'est pas mon genre de jeu. Quitte à s'astiquer, je lance The Witcher  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai fini *Watch_dogs 2*
> 
> Et je regrette pas le temps passé dessus, tout d'abord la ville de San Francisco et ses alentours sont magnifiques, le travail au niveau de la lumière est très bon, avec un rendu de la ville réellement différent suivant l'heure de la journée et les conditions météo. La ville est truffée de détails, les passants vaguent à leurs occupations: ils discutent entre eux, se battent ou font du sport dans les parcs etc... Un petit bémol c'est que toute cette débauche d'éléments doit coûter cher, du coup le trafic n'est pas très dense. Reste qu'au final se balader dans cette map est très plaisant d'autant plus que la conduite, très arcade, sans être particulièrement réussie reste tout à fait correct, c'est simple j'ai très peu utilisé la téléportation depuis la carte pour me déplacer durant mes 50h de jeu.
> En ce qui concerne le gameplay, là encore une bonne surprise: Ubi a enfin décidé de revoir sa copie!! N'ayant pas joué depuis un moment à leurs jeux je ne sais pas si c'est le 1er mais en tout cas ces foutus tours de guet, relais etc ont enfin disparus! La carte et les activités se découvrent en se baladant: ouf! 
> Les missions quant à elles font la part belle à l'infiltration et l'usage des drones. C'est bien fait le jeu laisse le joueur libre de son approche: discrète ou brutale, agir soit-même (Marcus ayant l'agilité d'un assassin d'AC) ou envoyer ses drones, chaque lieux ou bases disposent de plusieurs points d'entrées permettant de varier les approches et ne sont pas copiés-collés les uns sur les autres comme on l'a trop souvent vu chez Ubi. Les appareils "hackables" pour neutraliser ou détourner l'attention des gardes sont nombreux... Bref un minium de liberté est offerte au joueur, c'est bien moins dirigiste qu'avant et c'est un réel progrès! Reste les "zones de missions" qui sont parfois encore présentes mais bien plus larges qu'autrefois...leur suppression totale serait encore mieux. Autre défaut la structure assez répétitive des missions  qui peut entrainer une certaine lassitude au bout d'un moment,  heureusement les dernières missions sont parmi les mieux foutus du jeu ce qui a  relancé mon intérêt.
> 
> Au final j'ai passé un bon moment sur ce jeu (près de 50h pour faire l'histoire principale plus la quasi-totalité des quêtes secondaires, j'en ai abandonné une ou deux). Je suis agréablement surpris des progrès fait par Ubi, la copie est encore loin d'être parfaite et certains travers du studio restent présent que ce soit au niveau de l'écriture ou de la redondance des missions mais en l'état c'est déjà un bon jeu voir un peu plus.
> 
> J'ai posté un avis plus long sur le topic du jeu:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12134838


Ce jeu...Ubisoft enlevait toute utilisation d'arme et c'était clairement un GOTY pour moi. Mais non, il faut forcément proposer du piou piou au joueur de base, on ne peut pas s'imaginer que le joueur lambda serait surexcité de devoir jouer tout à base de gadget non létaux.

----------


## Nono

On peut dire qu'ils ont fait un pas dans la bonne direction du coup.

----------


## KaiN34

Z'auraient mieux fait de mettre plus de petites culottes dans le jeu surtout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

Quelques jeux finis pendant les fêtes :

*Tiny Echo*
Tout petit point & click mignon et apaisant, avec des décors de toute beauté peints à la main. Très court, il propose des énigmes simples pour la plupart même si une ou deux tournent au pixel hunting. Un moment agréable.

*Rime*
J'ai toujours été attiré par les prods de la Team Ico  (*Shadow of the Colossus*, *Ico*, *The Last Guardian*) mais n'ayant pas de console je n'ai jamais pu y joué. L'esthétique de *Rime* ressemblant beaucoup à ces jeux, naturellement ça m'a tapé dans l'oeil et j'ai voulu l'essayer.
*Rime* est un jeu de plateforme / énigme qui se veut poétique voire onirique. Le jeu coche toutes les cases attendues: un terrain de jeu vaste et élégant, des musiques avec beaucoup de violons, un compagnon animal / guide mystérieux, des ruines, une ancienne civilisation, une ambiance qui va crescendo... Tout cela est plutôt bien fichu (à 2-3 approximations techniques près ) mais au final on s'amuse peu. Tout est bien trop scolaire et convenu, et même si le thème principal abordé par le jeu 

Spoiler Alert! 


(la perte d'un enfant)

 me touche particulièrement, le jeu n'a pas su m'émouvoir tant que ça. Dommage.

----------


## Nono

> Z'auraient mieux fait de mettre plus de petites culottes dans le jeu surtout.


C'est pas Ubisoft Japon ^^

----------


## bichoco

> Z'auraient mieux fait de mettre plus de petites culottes dans le jeu surtout.


Il y a un passage dans un 

Spoiler Alert! 


festival genre burning man

 avec des nanas topless et des gars en string!  ::siffle:: 




> Ce jeu...Ubisoft enlevait toute utilisation d'arme et c'était clairement un GOTY pour moi. Mais non, il faut forcément proposer du piou piou au joueur de base, on ne peut pas s'imaginer que le joueur lambda serait surexcité de devoir jouer tout à base de gadget non létaux.


Je vois pas le soucis, le jeu laisse en permanence le choix au joueur sauf lors de la mission où 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'on joue avec Wrench

 et éventuellement lors des missions multi mais là  ça dépend des autres joueurs s'ils jouent bourrin ou pas. Surtout que les niveaux sont vraiment conçus pour l'infiltration.
C'est plus sympa de pouvoir choisir et l'utilisation des flingues lors des missions multi braquages de convoi c'est quand même bien pratique.  ::o:

----------


## Hyeud

Je viens de finir en Hard Thimbleweed Park il était number one sur ma shopping list.

Et bien aucun regret, j'ai vraiment apprécié les énigmes tordues au possible, j'étais bien dans la tête des développeurs, il n'y a qu'à la fin où j'ai du me servir de l'Astuçotron, car ça devenait vraiment dingue, pourtant j'étais très fier de moi d'avoir trouvé certains trucs vraiment bizarres tout seul, comme la réparation de la montre.
Tout y est pour les quarantenaires qui ont vécu l'époque Monkey Island, Maniac Mansion, Day of the Tentacle, les références, l'humour sarcastique (mention spéciale pour Ransome le clown ignoble), l'ambiance Twin Peaks, une enquête qui part en live. 
On dirige 5 personnages assez rapidement dans le jeu, et c'est un vrai bonheur d'écouter tous les dialogues différents suivant les persos utilisés, on y voit le boulot de dingue de la part du studio, 90% des énigmes/utilisation des objets sont logiques et si on est un bon farfouilleur on ne galère pas tant que ça même en hard, pour les newbies du P'n'C je conseillerais néanmoins de commencer par le mode "casu" qui est beaucoup plus facile.
20 balles pour + de 20h de jeu, grave rentable !

----------


## Ouamdu

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider* : C'était beau à crever, mais ennuyeux à un point inimaginable. J'ai dû me forcer pour finir le bousin, en passant toutes les cinématiques dans la dernière heure de jeu tellement j'en pouvais plus.

----------


## pesos

Je ne le trouve même pas si beau. Enfin c'est beau, mais pas de quoi se taper le cul par terre.

Sinon oui, c'est chiant. Tout autant que les 2 précédents.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Bienvenu dans les jeux d'aventure de cette génération.  ::|: 
Tout dans la forme, rien dans le fond, avec un gameplay et un level design sur des rails blindés de mouvements automatiques sur un seul et même bouton.
Ils essayent tous de copier Uncharted, mais n'ont pas le talent d'écriture de Naughty Dog (enfin talent, disons que c'est mieux que la moyenne). 
Du coup, comme tu le dis, c'est l'emmerdement maximum. Tu en as fait un, tu les as tous fait.

"tiens, explore cette magnifique grotte derrière une cascade. Non tu ne peux pas grimper sur ce rocher, suis le chemin tout beau tout propre. Ha, te voici dans une grande salle circulaire avec des abris un peu partout et des armes qui traînent par terre on sait pas pourquoi. Vas y affronte les vagues de bandits décébrés en boucle. Hop, cutscene avec un scénario chiant. C'est bon tu peux passer sur le prochain circuit touristique. N'oublie de ramasser les merdouilles un peu partout pour débloquer des trucs nazes".

----------


## Kaelis

Rien que d'y penser je m'endors. Sur PS3 j'avoue que ça m'avait impressionné ce genre de jeux mais que ça continue en 2018...

----------


## Orkestra

> Quelques jeux finis pendant les fêtes :
> *Rime*
> J'ai toujours été attiré par les prods de la Team Ico  (*Shadow of the Colossus*, *Ico*, *The Last Guardian*) mais n'ayant pas de console je n'ai jamais pu y joué. L'esthétique de *Rime* ressemblant beaucoup à ces jeux, naturellement ça m'a tapé dans l'oeil et j'ai voulu l'essayer.
> *Rime* est un jeu de plateforme / énigme qui se veut poétique voire onirique. Le jeu coche toutes les cases attendues: un terrain de jeu vaste et élégant, des musiques avec beaucoup de violons, un compagnon animal / guide mystérieux, des ruines, une ancienne civilisation, une ambiance qui va crescendo... Tout cela est plutôt bien fichu (à 2-3 approximations techniques près ) mais au final on s'amuse peu. Tout est bien trop scolaire et convenu, et même si le thème principal abordé par le jeu 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (la perte d'un enfant)
> ...


Je suis presque au bout (chapitre 4 sur 5 à priori) et ton retour me convainc d'arrêter de me l'infliger et de le laisser tomber.
Ca "fait" beaucoup trop jeu vidéo : l'univers n'a aucune cohérence ; chaque nouvelle zone sort de nulle part. Le jeu est relativement beau mais tout reste trop générique et manque trop de personnalité pour qu'on s'émerveille vraiment. Chaque zone est vaguement ouverte comme pour nous pousser à explorer mais il n'y a rien à voir. Les énigmes sont bien trop simples et globalement, comme tu dis "on s'amuse peu". Moi, ça fait même quelques chapitres que je ne m'amuse pas. 
On est très loin d'un _Shadow of the Colossus_ auquel tu devrais tout de même donner une chance si tu en as l'occasion un jour.  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

> Je suis presque au bout (chapitre 4 sur 5 à priori) et ton retour me convainc d'arrêter de me l'infliger et de le laisser tomber.
> Ca "fait" beaucoup trop jeu vidéo : l'univers n'a aucune cohérence ; chaque nouvelle zone sort de nulle part. Le jeu est relativement beau mais tout reste trop générique et manque trop de personnalité pour qu'on s'émerveille vraiment. Chaque zone est vaguement ouverte comme pour nous pousser à explorer mais il n'y a rien à voir. Les énigmes sont bien trop simples et globalement, comme tu dis "on s'amuse peu". Moi, ça fait même quelques chapitres que je ne m'amuse pas. 
> On est très loin d'un _Shadow of the Colossus_ auquel tu devrais tout de même donner une chance si tu en as l'occasion un jour.


Franchement finis-le, ce n'est pas très long et la fin explique mieux certaines "incohérences" du jeu (mais pas toutes malheureusement). Et pour Shadow of the colossus va falloir qu'on m'offre la console qui va avec  :;):

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice un chef d'oeuvre


cmb là encore  :Cigare:

----------


## PaulPoy

> Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice un chef d'oeuvre


 ::love::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice un chef d'oeuvre


Purée j'arrive pas à le finir celui-là, ça fait un an que je l'ai commencé, mais j'ai jamais la motiv pour le relancer. Je sais pas trop pourquoi, j'ai du mal à accrocher

----------


## schouffy

Parce que le propos est intéressant mais le jeu est chiant.

----------


## PaulPoy

Au moins il a la bonne idée de ne pas durer 15 heures. La 2e partie est la meilleure.

----------


## Bibik

> Au moins il a la bonne idée de ne pas durer 15 heures. La 2e partie est la meilleure.


J'ai fini mon 2nd run et clairement les défauts sautent quand même aux yeux, notamment ces horribles combats.
Du coup, je suis d'accord avec l'analyse de schouffy.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Parce que le propos est intéressant mais le jeu est chiant.


C'est sûr qu'entre les combats pourris et les puzzles pas beaucoup plus intéressants, heureusement que la narration est chouette et que le jeu est joli...
Je vais me forcer à le finir je pense, mais ça va peut-être me prendre le reste de l'année !

----------


## PaulPoy

> J'ai fini mon 2nd run et clairement les défauts sautent quand même aux yeux, notamment ces horribles combats.
> Du coup, je suis d'accord avec l'analyse de schouffy.


Yes il est pas top sur des aspects comme le gameplay des combats, clairement (même s'il m'a marqué ce n'est pas un chef d'oeuvre non plus à mes yeux, mon quote était trompeur). D'où le mérite de pas avoir fait trainer ça comme c'est souvent le cas. L'intérêt est globalement ailleurs. D'ailleurs JulLeBarge, l'étaler sur 6 mois je ne pense pas que ça permette d'apprécier l'expérience, te force pas non plus (mais il se torche en 8h alors tu es peut être presque au bout).

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'ai fini mon 2nd run et clairement les défauts sautent quand même aux yeux, notamment ces horribles combats.


Quand on découvre le jeu l'effet de surprise joue à fond et cela contribue à rendre l'expérience inoubliable. Par contre je trouve vraiment les combats très bon, le rendu est super agréable terme de sensation (le rôle des voix, la violence des impacts notamment). Après je reconnais volontiers ne pas être un grand connaisseur en matière de système de castagne.

----------


## PaulPoy

Si techniquement ils ne sont pas terribles, leurs à côté sont plutôt bons oui. Leur mise en scène est de plus en plus "_intense_". Le dernier combat est assez prodigieux (dans sa conclusion) et participe à la réussite du jeu à mon sens.

----------


## Supergounou

*parade* *riposte* *parade* *riposte* *parade* *riposte* *esquive* *parade* *riposte* *parade* *riposte* 

Je regrette tellement mon choix de jouer directement en mode difficile, je somnole rien qu'à y penser. D'autant que dès qu'on remarque l'arnaque du 

Spoiler Alert! 


permadeath

, il n'y a plus aucune tension.

----------


## Hilikkus

Je trouve que système simple correspond bien à ce que le jeu veut mettre en place en terme de propos et d'ambiance. Ce n'est clairement pas un jeu de challenge.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Yes il est pas top sur des aspects comme le gameplay des combats, clairement (même s'il m'a marqué ce n'est pas un chef d'oeuvre non plus à mes yeux, mon quote était trompeur). D'où le mérite de pas avoir fait trainer ça comme c'est souvent le cas. L'intérêt est globalement ailleurs. D'ailleurs JulLeBarge, l'étaler sur 6 mois je ne pense pas que ça permette d'apprécier l'expérience, te force pas non plus (mais il se torche en 8h alors tu es peut être presque au bout).


J'en suis seulement à 2 heures de jeu, je viens d'ouvrir la porte pour le grand pont après avoir battu les 2 premiers dieux. Donc il me reste un bon bout à faire.

En fait ce qui me dérange aussi dans ce jeu, c'est le côté glauque et l'ambiance, je suis super mal à l'aide en y jouant, du coup ce n'est pas vraiment un plaisir...J'ai refait une session d'une demi-heure ce soir, mais j'ai du mal à jouer plus longtemps. C'est le seul jeu qui me fait ça, mais je pense que c'est logique vu le thème traité...

----------


## Hilikkus

> En fait ce qui me dérange aussi dans ce jeu, c'est le côté glauque et l'ambiance, je suis super mal à l'aide en y jouant, du coup ce n'est pas vraiment un plaisir...J'ai refait une session d'une demi-heure ce soir, mais j'ai du mal à jouer plus longtemps. C'est le seul jeu qui me fait ça, mais je pense que c'est logique vu le thème traité...


Ouaip, ben ça va pas s'améliorer par la suite...

----------


## Supergounou

> Je trouve que système simple correspond bien à ce que le jeu veut mettre en place en terme de propos et d'ambiance. Ce n'est clairement pas un jeu de challenge.


Ça peut être simple et bien fichu, et pour Hellblade j'ai trouvé que ça ne fonctionnait pas.

Autant j'ai adoré le propos du jeu, qui me parle profondément, autant niveau gameplay c'est vraiment pas folichon. Limite je conseillerai d'aller regarder une vidéo youtube du jeu (après l'avoir acheté bien sûr, les devs le méritent, il y a un énorme travail de fond qui amène le média vers le haut), puis d'aller regarder la vidéo "making-off" qui est juste passionnante.

----------


## Harest

J'ai pas pu faire Hellblade à cause de mon PC trop à la ramasse (<= 30/35 fps avec des drops à 20 avec de la pluie, et des freezes avec les loadings), c'est mon premier refund (après un peu moins de 2h) mais je compte bien le racheter plus tard quand j'aurai un CPU qui tiendra la route plus que celui qui m'accompagne depuis 10 ans.

J'avais laissé les combats en "Auto" et j'ai trouvé ça plutôt bien foutu. Mis à part le fait que le jeu t'auto-lock sur un ennemi (qu'on peut switch mais t'es toujours lock) ce qui est assez perturbant par rapport à ce qu'on peut avoir l'habitude d'avoir dans n'importe quel autre jeu vu que tu ne peux plus vraiment courir et te déplacer librement. Mais sinon le système de parade/riposte fonctionnait pas mal pour moi avec le bourrage qu'on peut coller derrière et 

Spoiler Alert! 


le focus, que j'ai compris qu'après le 1er boss où c'était obligatoire. Ça facilite pas mal les combats contre ceux ayant des boucliers..

.

----------


## Hyeud

Hop fini The Darkside Detective.
Je ne le comparerai pas avec Thimbleweed Park, malgré leur ressemblance graphique et leur volonté de ressembler aux jeux SCUMM tous les 2.
Les dialogues sont très drôles, par contre faut toucher un peu sa bille en anglais pour l'apprécier vu que y'a pas de VF, mention spécial au sidekick Dooley et ses délires complotistes poussés jusqu'au bout.
C'était vraiment facile, j'ai rarement galéré, sauf quand ils ont utilisé ce truc que je trouve abusé de pouvoir prendre des items seulement quand le jeu l'a décidé.
En tout cas ce fut 8 heures sympatoches avec ce jeu et j'achèterais certainement la suite.

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir *Graveyark Keeper*


Le jeu ressemble à un Stardew valley un peu plus adulte et plus sombre, mais il n'en est rien du tout, leur seul point commun, c'est la vue du dessus et le côté mignon. Et contrairement à Stardew ils est complètement traduit en français et la traduction est propre. Il m'a fallu 39h pour finir l'histoire en m'aidant du wiki car certains trucs sont bien compliqué à faire. Le jeu est vraiment sympa à faire, les chaines logistiques sont cool et il y a vraiment de quoi faire.

----------


## bbd

> Je viens de finir [B]Graveyark Keeper[/]
> https://www.gamespace.com/wp-content...ARD-KEEPER.jpg
> 
> Le jeu ressemble à un Stardew valley un peu plus adulte et plus sombre, mais il n'en est rien du tout, leur seul point commun, c'est la vue du dessus et le côté mignon. Il m'a fallu 39h pour finir l'histoire en m'aidant du wiki car certains trucs sont bien compliqué à faire. Le jeu est vraiment sympa à faire, les chaines logistiques sont cool et il y a vraiment de quoi faire.


Ah c'est cool, j'ai failli me le prendre pendant les soldes Steam. Je ferai ça aux prochaines à Pâques ou à l'occasion d'un bon plan.

----------


## Clydopathe

Faut voir ce que tu recherches dans le jeu. Il est vraiment pas relaxant comparé à Stardew Valley et est beaucoup plus velu.

Par contre, dans une maj, ils ont rajouté les zombies et toute la gestion qui va avec, ce qui élimine une grosse partie du grind inhérent au jeu.

----------


## ShotMaster

Il est pas encore sorti sur Switch ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Un peu comme tout le monde je pense attendre la saison complète pour jouer à Life Is Strange 2.
> 
> Non mais je ne suis pas désespéré au point de vouloir acheter une ps4





> Franchement finis-le, ce n'est pas très long et la fin explique mieux certaines "incohérences" du jeu (mais pas toutes malheureusement). Et pour Shadow of the colossus va falloir qu'on m'offre la console qui va avec


Du coup si on te l'offre t'es beaucoup moins désespéré !?  ::trollface::

----------


## Clydopathe

> Il est pas encore sorti sur Switch ?


Je sais même pas s'il est prévu sur Switch celui là.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Du coup si on te l'offre t'es beaucoup moins désespéré !?


Je suis quelqu'un de poli, je ne refuse pas les beaux cadeaux ! alors si l'envie te prends...  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

Fini ou (refini) plusieurs trucs récemment. 

Mirror's Edge 1, pour voir quelle gueule il a sur Xbox One X vu qu'il est estampillé Xbox One X Enhanced : bah en 2560x1440 et avec un coup d'antialiasing, ça se laisse encore vachement regarder. C'est vraiment dommage que cette forme d'émulation ne permettent pas de débloquer le framerate, ce serait vraiment du caviar. 

Condemned : Criminal Origins, toujours aussi bon malgré des perfs un peu crades sur 360. 

Ryse, sur One X. One X Enhanced également, c'est une chouette démo technique. 

Dead Island 1, sur 360. Amusant mais un peu longuet à faire tout seul, c'est certainement plus rigolo en coop et le rendu est un peu dégueulasse.

The Darkness 1, sur 360. Plutôt joli, bonne atmosphère et une histoire qui se laisse suivre. Entre les mafieux ritals qui se bouffent le nez dans un New York où il fait nuit pendant tout le jeu et le héros qui ne sait pas trop quoi foutre du démon surpuissant dont il se retrouve flanqué, l'ambiance est pas inintéressante. Ca vire un peu au wtf avec les niveaux-cauchemars qui offrent une vision assez étrange de l'Enfer, sorte de remake démoniaque de la WW1, mais pourquoi pas. 

Fini également Darksiders 1 Remaster. Toujours un bon Zelda-like, mais heureusement qu'ils filent le remaster gratuitement aux possesseurs de l'original parce que j'ai pas vraiment vu ce qu'il y avait de remasterisé. 

Fini Alan Wake, une bonne expérience également, qui transpire le Stephen King de partout. Le gameplay est tout de même un peu répétititif et limité mais ce fut une belle aventure. Malgré tout, difficile d'oublier que le projet initial consistait plus en une enquête horrifique dans un open world qu'un shoot linéaire... 

Enfin, j'ai gratté une bonne partie des médailles d'or de Trials Fusion mais j'en arrive au moment qu'à peu près tout le monde connaît avec cette série ; celui où il faut investir subitement un temps colossal pour finir des pistes qui nécessitent une concentration, un doigté et une tolérance à l'échec statistiquement très au-dessus de la moyenne humaine. J'insiste sur le "subitement" car c'est le reproche majeur que je ferais à cette série. Je ne sais plus comment est notée la difficulté des pistes, mais il y a un énorme gap entre le niveau de difficulté le plus élevé et le précédent. Dans un esprit tout-à-fait similaire, je trouve que TrackMania fait bien mieux sur ce point.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Gorogoa*
Très court (moins de deux heures), ce qui avait du me retenir de le prendre jusque là mais ça aurait été une erreur de pas y jouer.
J'ai vraiment adoré son univers changeant. Passer d'une perspective à une autre.
Je n'ai pas essayé de comprendre tout le détail de l'histoire derrière les puzzles (l'histoire elle même est un puzzle au travers toutes les vignettes que l'on traverse) mais il me laisse cet arrière goût d'évasion, d'étrange et de merveilleux.
Je le recommande vivement.

 

*Event 0*
Je le recommande moins. Bien que sympathique, l'histoire et les attentes, que l'on a, finissent par tomber un peu à plat sur la fin. On progresse en vue fps dans un vaisseau et on échange avec une IA (en tapant des phrases sur le clavier) pour débloquer sa progression et découvrir l'histoire. Le concept est néanmoins excitant et on se prend à essayer de converser réellement avec le moteur de dialogue du jeu.

Je me dis que ce genre de jeu est inexploité. Il m'a rappelé les heures passées sur le premier pc ludique que j'ai rencontré (386 DX (ou 486?) d'un pote) avec le programme Dr Sbaitso et, sur Atari ST, à dialoguer avec les aliens de l'Arche du Captain Blood. Sa première version (infinissable ?) et tronquée, puis la seconde avec toutes les races aliens en plus.

 

*Dr Sbaitso*:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV3pYZZ2jEw
*L'Arche du capitaine Blood*:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCpv...youtu.be&t=241

----------


## PaulPoy

*Matter*.

Expérience abstraite d'une demie heure, autant visuelle que sonore. Percutant. A faire avec un bon casque.
Quelques passages un peu mal branlés tout de même, jeu mal opti ça rame grave par moment, et protip : n'appuyez pas sur ECHAP, ça quitte le jeu sans prévenir (et aucun système de sauvegarde bien sûr  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Grim Fandango Remastered*. J'avais refait l'original il y a quelques années, un peu avant la sortie de cette version. J'avais été déçu : un univers et une histoire superbes, mais des puzzles bien trop souvent tirés par les cheveux. Il m'a semblé mieux s'en tirer cette fois-ci, mais j'ai joué sur tablette et j'ai trouvé le support peu adapté pour le jeu : on ne s'y retrouve pas en y jouant par petites sessions (on oublie les détails qui font qu'on trouve la solution d'une énigme ou pas), les déplacements sont fastidieux et parfois quasi-impossible (difficile de sortir par le coin inférieur droit de l'écran quand l'icône d'accès à l'inventaire s'y trouve).
L'énigme du ticket de course est toujours aussi tordue. Je pense que si on pouvait trouver une explication sur chacune des trois valeurs à spécifier, ça aiderait. Là, on a des idées de chiffres à entrer, mais on ne sait pas trop ce qu'on doit entrer et dans quel ordre.

----------


## Ouamdu

*Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor :* commencé en 2015, j'ai fini ma partie hier, j'ai trouvé ça plutôt chouette. Je pense que globalement je le préfère à un Assassin's Creed. Il a un côté "rugueux" que j'aime beaucoup. Et puis bon, l'univers de Tolkien, c'est quand même quelque chose. Du coup j'ai acheté Shadow of War direct. Et je me refais tous les Hobbits / Seigneur des Anneaux en blu-ray.

----------


## BentheXIII

Ayé, j'ai refini la série des *Mass Effect* (1,2,3). Soyons sérieux quant à l'outrecuidance de ceux voulant considérer Andromeda.

Toujours sur le cul devant la "grandeur" de l'univers et de la narration brodée depuis le 1. Pour celles et ceux n'y ayant jamais touché, foncez, on tient là ce que la SF vidéoludique a fait de mieux depuis 10 ans dans la longueur.



Spoiler Alert! 





J'ai fini ce run sur la fin destruction, et j'ai versé ma petite larme à la vue de la Citadelle qui explose, l'accompagnement musical et les apparitions de EDI, Legion et Mordin ayant achevé mon petit coeur  :Emo:  . 


Ce que j'ai toujours adoré dans ME, c'est l'évolution du regard de l'espèce humaine (et de la société intergalactique) sur sa place et son dessein. L'expression anglaise qui me vient pour qualifier ce changement de paradigme est celle de "Rude Awakening". L'âge d'or du début de ME1, marqué par l'ascension exponentielle économique et scientifique de l'humanité, le Conseil daignant nommer un spectre humain. L'Humanité qui sonne comme le petit génie dans la cour des grands, qui a tout vu/ tout fait plus vite que quiconque, se verrait elle enfin élevée à la place qui est la sienne ? Et puis, le grain de sable. La prise de conscience que quelque de bien plus grand, ancien et inexorable que le risible semblant d'ordre galactique mené par les "jeunes" pourrait se tramer. Le choc quand on réalise pour la première fois que Sovereign est un Reaper. S'en suit le basculement des priorités vers la préparation pour la guerre totale, et très vite la survie pure et simple, une fois que les Reapers déferlent.

On a beaucoup parlé du chaos entourant la fin de Mass Effect 3. On voit bien que l'intrigue qui se résout par la pirouette Léviathan est quelque peu cousue de fil blanc. Mais il n'empêche. Si From Ashes/Leviathan (le premier introduisant le Prothéen psychopathe Javik et le second la fin que ME méritait) avaient été intégrés dès le départ, ME3 aurait probablement essuyé moins de critiques à sa sortie, vu la cohérence du tout. L'obstination du Catalyst dans sa résolution de la dichotomie entre la vie organique/synthétique réclame bien un remède à l'image des fins bleue/rouge, qui ne dénotent pas particulièrement dans l'univers. Par contre, rien à faire, mais la fin verte (Synthèse) et sa baguette magique est un glaviot d'incohérence et de facilité.

Niveau gameplay, ME1 n'a pas bien vieilli (c'est la un euphémisme). ME2 et ME3 sont par contre toujours sympas à jouer en Vanguard/Porte-étendard. Jamais eu l'occasion de tâter du multi, à mon grand regret :snif:

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Andromeda aura eu le mérite de montrer (une fois de plus) que A.Astier _— n'en déplaise à tous ceux le considérant comme un être omnipotent —_ est un piètre doubleur.

----------


## Lambda19919

J'ai bien envie de me les refaire aussi les mass effect, mais la dernière fois que j'ai essayé ça avait été la galère pour réussir à avoir un fov correct. Du coup mon espoir est qu'un jour ils se décident à faire un remaster de la trilogie. 

Et je viens de regarder sur youtube la partie doublée par Astier, et effectivement c'est mauvais. Mais Ryder et le reste du cast sont pas vraiment mieux doublé non plus.  :Gerbe:

----------


## KaiN34

Je comprends pas, vous jouez à un jeu dont l'immense qualité est la narration comparé à un gameplay tout naze et vous préférez le faire en VF plutôt qu'en VO sous titrée ?  ::wacko::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Je comprends pas, vous jouez à un jeu dont l'immense qualité est la narration comparé à un gameplay tout naze et vous préférez le faire en VF plutôt qu'en VO sous titrée ?



Nous c'est nous, mais vous_ (sic)_ c'est qui ?

----------


## pesos

> Je comprends pas, *vous jouez à un jeu dont l'immense qualité est la narration comparé à un gameplay tout naze* et vous préférez le faire en VF plutôt qu'en VO sous titrée ?


Attends, tu parles bien d'Andromeda là ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Zerger

> Et je viens de regarder sur youtube la partie doublée par Astier, et effectivement c'est mauvais. Mais Ryder et le reste du cast sont pas vraiment mieux doublé non plus.


Les expressions faciales des pnj n'aident pas non plus je trouve

----------


## Score2

Bon ben j’ai mes 175 fraises sur Celeste. J’hésite si je dois me tapper les b-sides. J’en ai 3 de completé mais là ça commence à chauffer sérieusement. Je refuse d’utiliser le mode assist. Quand je vois des gars faire du speedrun sur ce jeu je démotive..

----------


## SuicideSnake

Terminé *GRIS*.

Meilleur jeu de 2018  :Emo:

----------


## Lambda19919

> Je comprends pas, vous jouez à un jeu dont l'immense qualité est la narration comparé à un gameplay tout naze et vous préférez le faire en VF plutôt qu'en VO sous titrée ?


Non, mais j'aime bien Astier. Donc j'ai été voir sur Youtube ce que ça donnait. :D
Et puis Andromeda, même en anglais il y a pas des masses à sauver...

----------


## Goji

*Ghost Of A Tale*
J'ai failli abandonner. Comme expliqué dans ce post des soucis de game design ont quelque peu noirci le tableau pourtant idyllique du jeu (très beaux graphismes, animations réussies, level design ingénieux, personnages attachants).
Je me suis accroché, et malgré un dernier acte très énervant 

Spoiler Alert! 


(les 3 bombes)

 j'en garderai un bon souvenir. Ce fut une belle aventure.
J'espère que Seith aura la possibilité de faire la suite.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Watch Dogs 2*, quasi à 100%, et c'était très bien. Pas de "combat de boss final" moisi, juste une fin cohérente par rapport au sujet et c'est pas plus mal, ça m'aurait fait mal au cul de devoir affronter le méchant au manette d'un mécha de 10m de haut et qui tire des roquettes à tête chercheuse...

Vivement Watch Dogs 3.

Sinon j'ai également bouclé *Project Warlock*. Bon FPS rétro sur 1 plan (façon Wolfenstein 3D), avec un level design assez simple avec toujours le même but: trouver les clés pour ouvrir les bonnes portes, buter tout ce qui bouge et basta. Le jeu est rapidement lassant, donc je l'ai torché par sessions d'un heure max. 

Les armes ont une bonne patate, les sprites 2D sont joliment animés  et la variété du bestiaire fait plaisir à voir, mais il manque un petit _quelque chose_ par arriver au fun d'un Brutal Doom. Les musiques (une par niveau, pour un total de 105 morceaux) sont globalement bien chouettes, même si parfois les guitares saturées tapent sur le système après 5 minutes.

Les 3 ou 4 boss à affronter sont globalement assez simple à buter. Pro-tip: pensez à activer la barre de vie des ennemis, sinon pour les boss c'est un peu chiant de ne pas savoir à quel point ils sont endommagés.

----------


## Astasloth

En même temps, si Astier essayait de se baser sur les expressions faciales du personnage pour savoir comment le jouer, ça a dû rendre le truc un peu compliqué  ::lol::

----------


## barbarian_bros

Ayé, fini *The Witcher 3* et ses deux extensions...
192h d'après le compteur du jeu, 216 d'après Steam (les multiples rechargements sur les quelques combats interminables ne comptent pas en jeu et Steam compte même quand le jeu est en pause ou sur le menu).

Beau, immersif, bien écrit... tout le monde connait déjà les multiples qualités de ce jeu.
J'ai joué sans mods, faudra peut-être que j'essaie avec (notamment si il y en a un qui corrige le défaut de l'interface de vente que je liste plus bas) 

Ça fait tout drôle après 11ans, 3 jeux, deux recueils de nouvelles et 7 romans de se dire que j'en ai fini avec Geralt, Ciri, Jaskier, Yennefer, Triss et tous les autres personnages qui rendent ce monde bien vivant.
Il reste la future série, mais vu ce qu'on en sait pour l'instant c'est pas super engageant.


Par contre il y a quelques défauts bien désagréables dans TW3que CDP a intérêt à corriger dans Cyberpunk :
-La maniabilité parfois approximative (bien améliorée quand même au fur à mesure des patches), surtout pour les chevaux... rien de plus rageant que de perdre une course juste parce qu'Ablette reste coincée entre un arbre et une cloture.

-la conception de certains combats importants : à base succession de cinématiques (impossibilité de sauver ou de préparer son matos) + dialogues + plusieurs phases de combat successives... si vous mourrez : retour au dernier checkpoint et donc on repart sur "cinématique+dialogues+préparation du matos (huiles/potions/réparation)" et même si on peut accélérer en zappant les dialogues, c'est lourd de se retaper la même séquence plusieurs fois (surtout quand ça dure quasiment une minute en accéléré).

- l'interface de vente qui n'indique pas si (et quelle quantité) on possède déjà un ingrédient/objet vendu par un marchand. C'était particulièrement le cas chez les herboristes, rien de plus chiant que de taper toute la liste des ingrédients qu'on possède pour savoir si il faut acheter telle ou telle plante rare.

Bon maintenant je vais pouvoir m'attaquer à Pillars of Eternity Deadfire.

----------


## Blackogg

> Ayé, fini *The Witcher 3* et ses deux extensions...
> 192h d'après le compteur du jeu, 216 d'après Steam (les multiples rechargements sur les quelques combats interminables ne comptent pas en jeu et Stem compte même quand le jeu est en pause ou sur le menu).
> 
> Beau, immersif, bien écrit... tout le monde connait déjà les multiples qualités de ce jeu.
> Ça fait tout drôle après 11ans, 3 jeux, deux recueils de nouvelles et 7 romans de se dire que j'en ai fini avec Geralt, Ciri, Jaskier, Yennefer, Triss et tous les autres personnages qui rendent ce monde bien vivant.


Il te reste Thronebreaker  ::lol::

----------


## akaraziel

> vous jouez à un jeu dont l'immense qualité est la narration comparé à un gameplay tout naze


Euh...  :WTF: 
Si il y a bien un point que je ne qualifierais pas de positif dans Andromeda, c'est bien la narration.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> *Ghost Of A Tale*
> J'ai failli abandonner. Comme expliqué dans ce post des soucis de game design ont quelque peu noirci le tableau pourtant idyllique du jeu (très beaux graphismes, animations réussies, level design ingénieux, personnages attachants).
> Je me suis accroché, et malgré un dernier acte très énervant 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (les 3 bombes)
> 
> ...


Je trouve que le jeu fonctionne très bien tant qu'on doit se faufiler hors de la prison et lors des premières explorations du château, puis à partir du moment où on a l'armure de garde, le coeur du gameplay disparaît plus ou moins et rien ne vient vraiment le remplacer. C'est toujours sympa de suivre les dialogues, de rencontrer des nouveaux personnages, visiter 2-3 nouveaux lieux, mais ya plus vraiment de défis, autre que tout fouiller.
Bon ça reste un jeu super attachant et je suis impressionné par le travail accompli par une équipe aussi réduite.

----------


## Baynie

> J'ai bien envie de me les refaire aussi les mass effect, mais la dernière fois que j'ai essayé ça avait été la galère pour réussir à avoir un fov correct. Du coup mon espoir est qu'un jour ils se décident à faire un remaster de la trilogie. 
> 
> Et je viens de regarder sur youtube la partie doublée par Astier, et effectivement c'est mauvais. Mais Ryder et le reste du cast sont pas vraiment mieux doublé non plus.


"On a vraiment de quoi faire,... ... ... ... ... ... ... ..."

_Psst Alexandre il faut tourner la feuille_

"grâce à vous"

 ::P:

----------


## KaiN34

> Euh... 
> Si il y a bien un point que je ne qualifierais pas de positif dans Andromeda, c'est bien la narration.


Y a un truc bien dans ce jeu en fait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## PaulPoy

*What Remains of Edith Finch* (merci Epic...).
Je voulais y jouer après avoir oublié le pitch mais finalement j'ai fini par appuyer sur le raccourci du jeu.
J'ai beaucoup aimé. Le jeu a une juste durée, un bon rythme, une variété impressionnante, et surtout des scènes parfois sublimes et marquantes. Les dév sont parvenus à faire pdt près de 2h ce que, par exemple, la Bloober Team n'avait réussi que sur quelques minutes avec son Layers of Fear. Un très bon exemple de ce que permet le média pour raconter une histoire inénarrable autrement.

----------


## pitmartinz

> Y a un truc bien dans ce jeu en fait ?


Ils n'ont pas abandonné la licence ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Catel

> Y a un truc bien dans ce jeu en fait ?


Les combats.

Tu enlèves Mass Effect, tu gardes que ça, ça donne Anthem.  ::trollface::

----------


## IriK

Que des aigris  :Indeed:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice* gagné chez les généreux, jeu que j'avais commencé en début d'année dernière et sur lequel j'ai eu du mal à progresser du fait d'un gameplay pas passionnant associé à une ambiance plus que dérangeante.

Mais je me suis fait violence pour le finir, et je suis bien content d'avoir persévéré: déjà parce que la 2ème partie est plus intéressante que le début, et surtout parce que c'est une sacrée claque quand même. Le genre d'expérience qui ne peut laisser indifférent de part la thématique et le fait que toute la réalisation du jeu est cohérente avec cette thématique: le son en premier lieu, la musique, les graphismes et la représentation des hallucinations, le fait que rien ne soit expliqué, qu'il n'y est aucun hud, tout concourt à se mettre à la place du personnage et à vivre avec lui son expérience et sa psychose. Flippant et génial à la fois. Un véritable chef d'oeuvre.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Dracula 4: Shadow of the Dragon*, encore un point'n click. Le jeu n'est pas mauvais malgré un budget plutôt limité il me semble. L'histoire se laisse suivre et les puzzles sont logiques et bien dosés. Le jeu se termine en moins de 4h et l'histoire se termine sans doute dans Dracula 5.

----------


## schouffy

> *What Remains of Edith Finch* (merci Epic...).


Je l'ai fini aussi hier et +1, c'est vraiment le haut du panier du walking sim.
C'est bien raconté, bien réalisé, très varié, certaines séquences sont mémorables. Je regrette juste que certains points ne soient pas expliqués ou alors j'ai raté des choses (

Spoiler Alert! 


La famille Finch est-elle vraiment maudite ? Pourquoi ça semble plus toucher les hommes que les femmes ? Où est Barbata ? Pourquoi l'oncle vivait dans le sous-sol ? Qu'est ce qui faisait un tremblement de terre tous les jours à midi ? ...

----------


## znokiss

> très varié


Hem. 

Au bout de 3x, on a quand même compris le schéma: on va 

Spoiler Alert! 


voir un endroit ou des objets liés à un perso, plonger dans ses souvenirs et en général, ça va se finir sur une mort absurdo-comique (le coup du cerf me fait encore bien rire rien que de m'en rappeler). J'ai trouvé que ça se répététététais un peu pas mal.



Alors oui, j'ai bien apprécié la balade (bien qu'un peu beaucoup sur des rails). Mais j'ai préféré Ethan Carter, que j'ai trouvé plus joli et un peu plus subtile, moins "Roccoco" et un peu moins l'impression qu'on te jette tous les éléments à la figure.

----------


## schouffy

Bah c'est le même schéma mais chaque séquence est unique.
Ethan Carter pour moi c'est plus un jeu d'énigme qu'un walking sim donc je les comparerais pas trop. J'ai été plus sensible à l'histoire d'Edith Finch aussi.
Je trouve en général ces jeux lassants très rapidement, donc la durée de 2 heures est aussi à son avantage. Peut-être un peu cher du coup par contre (quand c'est pas offert  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## PaulPoy

Oui varié par la proposition de chaque scène (mise en scène et gameplay), à défaut d'être surprenant dans la trame du coup. Layers of fear a aussi 1 schéma visible très rapidement mais en comparaison ne parvient pas à se renouveler suffisamment pour ne pas lasser.



> Je l'ai fini aussi hier et +1, c'est vraiment le haut du panier du walking sim.
> C'est bien raconté, bien réalisé, très varié, certaines séquences sont mémorables. Je regrette juste que certains points ne soient pas expliqués ou alors j'ai raté des choses (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> La famille Finch est-elle vraiment maudite ? Pourquoi ça semble plus toucher les hommes que les femmes ? Où est Barbata ? Pourquoi l'oncle vivait dans le sous-sol ? Qu'est ce qui faisait un tremblement de terre tous les jours à midi ? ...




Spoiler Alert! 



maudite ? chacun est juge selon ses croyances à mon sens, puisqu'en effet il n'y a apparemment pas d'élément magique déclencheur, du moins je n'en ai pas vu non plus ; 
je n'avais pas fait attention sur le ratio homme/femme, c'est si différent que ça ? c'est vrai que ça arrive plus jeune peut être pour les garçons (la scène du bain, j'ai failli ne pas en dormir de la nuit  ::sad:: ) ; 
pour barbara (petit clin d'oeil à la nuit des morts vivants j'imagine) c'est aussi mystérieux que milton mais ça semble être un homicide non résolu ; 
pour l'oncle walter, il a été traumatisé par l'histoire de barbara, mais c'est vrai qu'ils n'ont semble t il pas développer le lien entre son traumatisme et sa réclusion ; 
les tremblements de terre, c'est le train de midi qui passe sous la maison (chose un peu étrange mais soit) et que walter dans sa folie pense être le coupable de la mort/disparition de barbara, du moins j'ai compris ça ainsi ;
je trouve la toute première, molly, un peu vague aussi. intoxication tout simplement ?

----------


## Thelann

Schouffy, t´as raté des choses. Y´a une jolie video youtube qui fait l´analyse si tu es pas allergique l´anglais: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bMn4CoyUkM&t=2s

Ca spoil bien évidemment



Spoiler Alert! 



Les tremblements de terre, c´est le train non ? Et l´oncle se réfugie au sous sol pour justement "briser" cette malédiction. Quand à pourquoi ça semble toucher plus les hommes que les femmes et si la famille est en effet maudite, je dirais que les hommes ont plus tendance à prednre des risque en général et que la famille Finch est très très apte à prendre des risques...
Molly oui c´est intoxication, les baies qu´elle mange sont du houx, qui est un poison. Ca explique aussi le délire avec le chat et le monstre.

----------


## schouffy

Ok intéressant, je vais regarder la vidéo. Et pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


Barbara

 ?

----------


## Hyeud

Samorost 3

Dans la lignée des Samorost, qui est une licence très différente de Botanicula et Chuchel, c'est un vrai P'n'C. Le 1 est ultra court, le 2 commence à être plus étoffé, avec le 3, nous avons un vrai jeu complet, ambiance superbe, musiques magnifiques, énigmes au poil, le système d'astuce est vraiment bien fichu, et si on est pas un gros bourrin il y a peu d'allers-retours chiants. Seul point négatif que je mettrais à ce jeu c'est que parfois les animations sont un chouia longues, mais c'est trop choupinet.
Je recommande  ::lol::

----------


## PaulPoy

> Ok intéressant, je vais regarder la vidéo. Et pour 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Barbara
> 
>  ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Lu sur reddit : apparemment on peut voir que la barrière au dessus du salon a été réparée, ce qui suppose que l'aggression est véritablement arrivée (si c'est le cas, je n'ai pas vérifié). 
Après est-ce un dingue (ce qu'on entend à la radio) ou un fan ou son petit ami... si le jeu n'y répond pas, c'est sans doute parce que les Finches (et la police) n'en savent rien (comme pour Milton).

----------


## ercete

Madame a flashé sur Edith Finch ! Pendant que je fait graver la plaque : dites-moi : ça se fait dans le salon à la manette ?
Ou bien c'est clavier/souris obligatoire ?

----------


## schouffy

Non, c'est étudié pour la manette.

----------


## Blackogg

> Madame a flashé sur Edith Finch ! Pendant que je fait graver la plaque : dites-moi : ça se fait dans le salon à la manette ?
> Ou bien c'est clavier/souris obligatoire ?


Hmmm, je crois pas avoir vu de mention de manette dans les options.
Globalement, beaucoup de chose pourrait se faire au pad, vu que le jeu est relativement lent et se fait entièrement en ZQSD, clic gauche et petits mouvements de souris (qui peuvent parfois être remplacés par une direction).
Comme ça, je vois une histoire (

Spoiler Alert! 


l'usine de conserves

) qui demande d'utiliser le clavier pour un truc et la souris  pour faire autre chose de différent en même temps.

Ceci dit, vu le rythme lent du jeu, ça peut peut être passer avec un soft qui convertit les inputs pads en inputs C/S (et en mettant le mouvement de la souris sur le stick droit, par exemple).


Edit(h): Je dis du caca, c'est sorti sur consoles aussi.

----------


## Bobbin

Ça se fait très bien à la manette.

Les développeurs : 
_We recommend going with a controller since some of the gameplay mechanics in a few of the stories are more intuitive with analog sticks, but they work fine on mouse + keyboard_

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Lu sur reddit : apparemment on peut voir que la barrière au dessus du salon a été réparée, ce qui suppose que l'aggression est véritablement arrivée (si c'est le cas, je n'ai pas vérifié). 
> Après est-ce un dingue (ce qu'on entend à la radio) ou un fan ou son petit ami... si le jeu n'y répond pas, c'est sans doute parce que les Finches (et la police) n'en savent rien (comme pour Milton).


Le type avec le

Spoiler Alert! 


 crochet

 qu'on prend pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'agresseur

, j'avais supposé que c'était

Spoiler Alert! 


 le mec qui s'était charcuté avec sa scie sur table.

.

Sinon j'ai adoré cette petite ballade (merci Epic de l'avoir filé gratos), par contre autant j'ai compris chaque histoire individuelle autant je pige rien à l'histoire globale et ce vers quoi on veut nous amener... 
Mais ce jeu est excellent, quelle ambiance ! J'ai vraiment aimé me laisser emporter dans ces récits fantastiques.  ::lol:: 
Même les crédits sont chouettes  ::happy2:: 

PS : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Si on suppose qu'il n'y a pas de malédiction la famille Finch est la plus poissarde du monde

 ::o:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Madame a flashé sur Edith Finch ! Pendant que je fait graver la plaque : dites-moi : ça se fait dans le salon à la manette ?
> Ou bien c'est clavier/souris obligatoire ?


Ça se fait à la manette, mais par contre pour battre le boss final c'est assez compliqué, parce qu'il faut viser un point rouge bien précis sur ce dernier donc et forcément au clavier/souris ça passe mieux.
Pro-tip: augmente ton armure en +3 et porte le médaillon de Protection (donné par le forgeron), ça aide pas mal.

----------


## Sao

*Iconoclasts
*Au début j'ai apprécié ce jeu.
Mignon, chatoyant, de la plate-forme pan-pan avec du puzzle dedans, le tout sur une histoire linaire avec des dialogues assez fournis, réalisé par un seul homme.
Autant bravo monsieur Sandberg d'avoir fait des sprites 2D de toute beauté (mais pas bravo pour la zique, c'est bif-bof), autant la limite a été atteinte après 8 heures de jeu : les passages secrets où tu dois te coller à tous les murs, les boss par paquets de 10, et le scénario qui s'emberlificote ont failli avoir raison de moi.
J'ai quand même poussé car au total le jeu se boucle en 11h environ (sans les coffres secrets qui ne servent à rien, faut le dire) et on va dire que c'était pas mal.
J'en attendais beaucoup, la sauce a pris au début, le soufflet est retombé et je suis quand même content d'être allé jusqu'au bout sans lâcher l'affaire.

*What remains of Edith Finch
*En 2h30 ce soir. Un avis ?


Spoiler Alert! 


 ::cry:: 


Un avis plus long ?
Jouez-y, ou plutôt baladez-vous-y, c'est pas long et l'expérience narrative interactive vous surprendra plus d'une fois, et ce jusqu'à la fin.
En plus c'est gratos sur l'Epic Games Truc là.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Iconoclasts
> *Au début j'ai apprécié ce jeu.
> Mignon, chatoyant, de la plate-forme pan-pan avec du puzzle dedans, le tout sur une histoire linaire avec des dialogues assez fournis, réalisé par un seul homme.
> Autant bravo monsieur Sandberg d'avoir fait des sprites 2D de toute beauté (mais pas bravo pour la zique, c'est bif-bof), autant la limite a été atteinte après 8 heures de jeu : les passages secrets où tu dois te coller à tous les murs, les boss par paquets de 10, et le scénario qui s'emberlificote ont failli avoir raison de moi.
> J'ai quand même poussé car au total le jeu se boucle en 11h environ (sans les coffres secrets qui ne servent à rien, faut le dire) et on va dire que c'était pas mal.
> J'en attendais beaucoup, la sauce a pris au début, le soufflet est retombé et je suis quand même content d'être allé jusqu'au bout sans lâcher l'affaire.


Comme quoi, les sensibilités toussa, de mon côté c'est l'explo (et donc les passages secrets), les boss et l'histoire qui m'ont permis de m'amuser sur Iconoclats. Et les énigmes bien entendu.

----------


## Sao

Yep, j'y serais bien retourné aux coffres mais je sais pas, à un moment j'ai décroché. Je suis mitigé sur ce jeu.

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai fini il y a quelques mois déjà *Life is Strange - Before The Storm*

J'avais une appréhension face à ce Before The Storm, vu que je trouvais Chloé-les-cheveux-bleu insupportable dans la 1e saison de Life is Strange, et que cette fois ci elle allait être le protagoniste qu'on allait jouer. En terme de gameplay et d'univers, on est en terrain connu similaire au premier LiS, la SF et les pouvoirs temporels en moins. On se concentre donc sur la narration et les différents choix d'action / dialogue, et force est de constater que ça fonctionne bien. Mieux, je trouve même la relation Chloé / Rachel plus intéressante, parce que celle avec Max ne se construit finalement que sur le sentiment de culpabilité. J'ai beaucoup aimé des petites poches de jeu surprenantes, notamment la scène de pièce de théatre ou la partie de JDR light impromptue. Et bien sûr, un gros point bonus pour la BO entre indie rock, grunge et punk rock qui tape en pile poil dans mes affinités musicales. Une bien bonne surprise.

J'ai enchainé avec *The awesome adventure of Captain Spirit*
Même gameplay à peu de chose près, avec une mécanique de pouvoir un poil flinguée. Ici, peu de dialogue, on s'oriente quasiment sur un mix point & click / walking sim. Je n'ai pas plus accroché que ça. Non pas que cela soit moins bien, mais l'ambiance pesante, les thèmes évoqués 

Spoiler Alert! 


(alcoolisme, maltraitance infantile, décès familial)

 m'ont bien plombé et et le décalage avec l'ambiance super héros du point de vue d'un enfant n'a bizarrement pas aidé.

J'attends la version complète de *Life is Strange 2* pour m'attaquer à la suite.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Far Cry 5* en 25 heures environ (en faisant toutes les quêtes dites principales, même si beaucoup sont optionnelles. En zappant quasi toutes les secondaires).
J'ai eu le sentiment d'y avoir joué 100 fois mais j'ai quand même passé un bon moment malgré la lassitude qui arrive très vite. Ce que j'ai trouvé réussi, c'est l'ambiance "secte millénariste" (non pas que ce soit crédible mais l'atmosphère m'a plu), les interventions des antagonistes et le décor "Montana" (même si rien ne se démarque vraiment et comme pour les boucles de gameplay, la taille du terrain ne fait rien contre le sensation de répétitivité qui finit par arriver).

----------


## Hyeud

What Remains of Edith Finch

Superbe, on ne peut juste pas le décrire sans spolier la surprise des tableaux, Walk-sim OTY 2018 tout simplement, tout est parfait, l'histoire, la narration l'environnement, même les crédits sont chiadés, on sent vraiment une équipe qui veut faire quelque chose de parfait et qui se sont donnés les moyens de le faire.

Il y a juste l'histoire de Milton que je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris :

Spoiler Alert! 


il s'est perdu dans les passages secrets de la maison ? Car je n'ai trouvé aucune preuve ou indice expliquant ce qui lui était arrivé.

----------


## Sao

C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi.

----------


## Ouamdu

*What Remains of Edith Finch* - C'était pas mal. Ça m'a pas transcendé non plus. J'ai été un peu déçu par la fin de l'histoire, qui ressemble beaucoup à celle de l'excellent 

Spoiler Alert! 


Her Story

.

----------


## Anark

*Observer*, excellent walking simulator.
Du cyberpunk/horreur torturé, un vieux flic modifié pour ausculter des scènes de crime qui fait une sorte d'enquête de voisinage dans un immeuble craignos où il se passe des tas de saloperies. Il y a très peu de cinématiques, parfois on perd le contrôle mais on reste dans le moteur du jeu, il n'y a pas de coupures. Les voisins ouvrent rarement leur porte, on discute à travers une espèce de système vidéophone glitché. Quand on parvient à ouvrir une porte, en général il y a une scène de crime à scanner au peigne fin et un cadavre sur lequel on peut se brancher pour avoir un aperçu de sa psyché dans un environnement cauchemardesque à la Layers of fear. Le LD est incroyable, ça se déroule uniquement dans un immeuble, assez labyrinthique avec un effet de pattern. Il y a de vraies fulgurances sur le plan artistique, les décors sont ultra travaillés, les immersions sont folles. Niveau gameplay évidemment c'est ultra-limité avec uniquement 4 contrôles : se déplacer, se baisser, activer un truc ou changer de mode de vision pour voir des trucs à activer. On peut aussi reprocher un aspect technique désuet sur certains plans comme l'avatar un peu raide, mais sinon c'est du tout bon.

----------


## Nacodaco

*Tales From The Borderlands* : le meilleur Telltale auquel j'ai joué. Je regrette qu'ils n'aient pas davantage tenté le thème de l'humour (on oubliera Retour vers le Futur).

C'est un jeu Telltate. On a donc droit à une aventure interactive (les choix n'influent pas sur le scénario) enrobé dans un moteur PS2. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bien écrit et drôle !

----------


## CptProut

> *Tales From The Borderlands* : le meilleur Telltale auquel j'ai joué. Je regrette qu'ils n'aient pas davantage tenté le thème de l'humour (on oubliera Retour vers le Futur).
> 
> C'est un jeu Telltate. On a donc droit à une aventure interactive (les choix n'influent pas sur le scénario) enrobé dans un moteur PS2. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bien écrit et drôle !


Loader bot meilleur personnage de l'univers borderland.

----------


## Zerger

> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bien écrit et drôle !


Comme les Borderlands  ::):

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Tales From The Borderlands* : le meilleur Telltale auquel j'ai joué. Je regrette qu'ils n'aient pas davantage tenté le thème de l'humour (on oubliera Retour vers le Futur).
> 
> C'est un jeu Telltate. On a donc droit à une aventure interactive (les choix n'influent pas sur le scénario) enrobé dans un moteur PS2. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bien écrit et drôle !


En ce moment j'alterne entre Celeste et Tales of The Borderlands, et c'est effectivement bien le kif !

----------


## Drakkoone

Edith Finch : 

C'était assez chiant, trop abstrait, la fin est naze. La narration est sympa, mais elle est mise au service d'une histoire familiale insipide et grotesque. 
C'est clairement surestimé et je me félicite de ne pas l'avoir acheté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Tales From The Borderlands* : le meilleur Telltale auquel j'ai joué. Je regrette qu'ils n'aient pas davantage tenté le thème de l'humour (on oubliera Retour vers le Futur).
> 
> C'est un jeu Telltate. On a donc droit à une aventure interactive (les choix n'influent pas sur le scénario) enrobé dans un moteur PS2. Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bien écrit et drôle !


Et les génériques d'épisodes sont juste géniaux

----------


## Z-4195

> Et les génériques d'épisodes sont juste géniaux


Le moment qui m'avait fait éclater de rire : la fusillade de _finger guns_ avec le département comptabilité d'Hyperion. Et juste assez de Claptrap pour qu'il ne devienne pas lourd.

----------


## Polochon_street

Je viens de finir *Skyforce: Reloaded*, et, hmm, c'est pas mal, mais ça m'a pas transcendé. C'est un shoot'em'up classique, où on contrôle un vaisseau spatial qui doit détruire d'autres vaisseaux spatiaux/avions/tanks/whatever, pas de scénario (normal), et des graphismes clairement plus que corrects pour le genre.

 Disons que ça a fait appel au farmer qui sommeille en moi et c'est ce qui m'a poussé à continuer, pour avoir des armes toujours plus fortes et regarder les effets de lumière différents selon le niveau de mon arme, collectionner différentes cartes, etc, mais à la fin le jeu est bien trop répétitif, y'a 15 niveaux à tout casser, et comme chaque niveau a 3 niveaux de difficulté, il faut se taper les même niveau, en boucle, pour grind, ce qui est un peu ennuyeux à la longue.

Bref, je conseille aux amateurs du genre mais c'est tout  :^_^:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions* que m'a offert Archer Hawke via cpcgifts. Le jeu n'a pas très bonne réputation, mais il m'intéressait quand même. Au final, je peux dire que c'est clairement un jeu très moyen. Je viens de relire le test sur jeuxvideo.com et je vois mal comment le testeur a pu mettre une telle note : l'histoire tient sur un timbre poste et n'est vraiment pas exploitée (en gros, il y a 4 cinématiques), le gameplay est quasi-strictement identique tout au long du jeu (un beat-'em all) avec des niveaux qui ont quasi tous la même structure (poursuivre le boss dans le niveau jusqu'au combat final, passer au niveau suivant, etc). Il y a 14 niveaux et j'en ai vraiment eu marre par moment, mais je me suis accroché. Par contre, le dernier niveau et le boss de fin était plutôt bien pensé.
Au final, ce n'est pas au mauvais jeu et j'ai passé un bon moment, mais il faut vraiment distiller les sessions de jeu pour ne pas ressentir trop la répétivité.

----------


## Catel

*Owlboy* en un peu plus de 8 heures.

Pour absolument adorable que soit son pixel art - et les petites animations et hululements stridents du gentil Otus - et admirable l'acharnement des auteurs à finir leur jeu et aboutir à un résultat qui se tient, on a quand même l'impression que le réalisateur tenait avant tout absolument à faire son Miyazaki personnel mais n'a pas trop su quoi en faire exactement en terme de jeu vidéo. Ca donne un puzzle-platformer, avec un peu de donjons à la Zelda mais pas trop, et en fait, tout dans la recette, que ce soit le gameplay ou la narration, est au final très convenu. Mais ça se suit sans jamais être déplaisant ni trop frustrant, sauf vers la fin, quand le pic de difficulté rend difficile le jonglage entre les touches de la manette. Evitez aussi la VF qui est horrible, sans créativité ni poésie, et rend tout très niais.

----------


## FrousT

Mais du coup tu a aimé ? Car j'ai l'impression que tu a aimé mais que dans ton post il n'y a que des reproches  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

Bah j'ai trouvé ça correct, si tu veux une note je mets 7/10.

----------


## La Chouette

Personnellement, mon jugement sur Owlboy, c'est que c'est joli, mais c'est chiant. J'ai adoré les personnages, les lieux, les graphismes, mais j'ai pas apprécié le jeu, je me suis ennuyé tout du long.

----------


## Euklif

Tain les mecs, si on leurs mets pas des sauts millimétré au poil de cul avec des machins qui te oneshot partout, ils sont jamais content  :Cafe2: .

...

Bon, et blague à part, j'ai trouvé Olwboy super sympa. Le principe de voler au lieu de courir* pour proposer un vrai jeu d'aventure plutôt que de plateforme déguisé m'a bien plu. Sa relative facilité se prête bien pour en faire un jeu "découverte" pour marmot de qualitance.
L'ambiance générale pue la joie de vivre, c'est mignon comme tout, l'ost se laisse écouter, les donjons sont pas dénués d'idées et l'histoire est classicus mais propose quelques moments bien senti (notamment pour représenter la tristesse des personnages sans tomber dans le pathos interminable). 

Alors, sur qu'on est pas sur du jeu exceptionel... mais ce qu'il fait, il le fait bien. Et ma foi, c'est déjà pas mal.

___________________________

* D'ailleurs il me semble qu'un autre jeu utilisait un principe similaire mais impossible de retrouver le nom. Avec des graphs 2d jolis mais pas en pixel art. Si une bonne âme s'en rapelle, je lui en serait fort grès de se manifester  :;): .

----------


## Shaunipul

Ori and the blind forest peut être?

----------


## Supergounou

> * D'ailleurs il me semble qu'un autre jeu utilisait un principe similaire mais impossible de retrouver le nom. Avec des graphs 2d jolis mais pas en pixel art. Si une bonne âme s'en rapelle, je lui en serait fort grès de se manifester .


Aquaria  ::wub::

----------


## banditbandit

*Kingdom Come Delivrance* (le bien nommé, Je précise sur PS4, j'avais aussi la version PC en tant que backer mais ça n'aurait jamais tourné dessus correctement. :ironie: )


Pour tout dire ce fut à la fois génial et extrêmement frustrant, à cause principalement des bugs qui sont multiples et dignes des pires bouses de l'histoire du jeu vidéo.
Pour faire simple le jeu n'est simplement pas fini, c'est tout juste une beta avec de sérieux problèmes d'optimisation, des scripts qui se déclenchent pas ou mal, et qui concerne presque une quête sur deux, à cela on ajoute de vrais plantages divers et variés (les plaisirs) , des temps de chargement et sauvegarde hallucinants,  des freezes réguliers dans l'inventaire, des contrôles qui ne répondent pas bien. 
Aussi des textures dégueulasses et qui pop au dernier moment, un effet de floue en arrière plan, du slideshow quand il y a trop de monde à l'écran, blocages divers et variés à la mode gilet jaune. (

Spoiler Alert! 


liste non exhaustive...

)
Sérieusement je comprends pas deep silver et Warhorse d'avoir pu sortir le jeu en l'état (au moins sur ps4, enfin sur pc ça a pas l'air beaucoup plus glorieux) et ce même si il est patché régulièrement (j'ose pas même imaginer sans  :Facepalm: ). 

Après les défauts techniques, il ya aussi les défauts propre au jeu en lui même, à savoir qu'il est quand même âpre au début et ennuyeux sur la fin, la faute à des longueurs et des lenteurs, c'est un jeu assez lent et où on perd beaucoup de temps, par exemple à voyager, dormir ou lire un livre, ou tout simplement attendre...  ::O: 


Autrement KCD se veut un rpg médiéval "un peu à l'ancienne", avec beaucoup de choses déjà vu par exemple dans les Elders Scrolls, notamment le systéme de progression auquel a été ajouté des "atouts", l'inventaire qui est aussi atroce même pire due aux problèmes cités précédemment, la compétence réparation, alchimie, et même les graphismes parfois.  ::trollface::  
Mais personnellement je l'ai trouvé plus intéressant qu'un Elders Scrolls, sans doute parce que plus ramassé, aussi le fait de ne pas avoir de fantasy et une vraie recherche historique sur une période et une région peu connue de l'histoire.
Par rapport à ce dernier il y a aussi des améliorations comme le gameplay, le systéme de combat si il est pas facile à appréhender au début se révèle intéressant par la suite, toujours ce souci d'un certain "réalisme". Le crochetage et l'infiltration sont bien sympa, la persuasion aussi où on peut jouer sur son charisme, son éloquence ou encore sa force, seul le vol à la tire m'a semblé trop hasardeux pour être exploité.
Enfin quand il tourne "correctement" le jeu propose une excellente quête principale ainsi que de bonnes et de nombreuses quêtes et activités secondaires, une map relativement grande et jolie quoique monotone, sans point de vue exceptionnel constituée principalement de villages de prairies et de forêts, toujours ce souci de "réalisme".
Au niveau des réussites on retient son ambiance médiévale extrêmement bien rendue, sa narration, l'intrigue en elle-même, des personnages charismatiques et attachants, ses dialogues efficaces ainsi que la mise en scène. Si on excepte les soucis techniques on a de superbes cinématiques qui renforcent encore le contexte de l'aventure.

Au final KCD est atrocement excellent, il pêche par orgueil vu l'ambition de ce qu'il propose, quasi injouable sur console il doit un peu mieux tourner sur PC (en sent que celui-ci à été conçu pour ce support). Je ne pourrais pas le conseiller dans l'immédiat mais je pense que dans un an ou deux une fois moddé de tous cotés sur PC ce sera un modèle du genre en ce qui concerne le RPG Médiéval "qui se veut réaliste".

----------


## Euklif

Ni l'un, ni l'autre mais merci quand même  :;): . 

Un autre coin d'expert m'a apporté la réponse : je pensais a *Capsized*. Je le voyais moins porté survie cela dit ^^.

----------


## La Chouette

> Tain les mecs, si on leurs mets pas des sauts millimétré au poil de cul avec des machins qui te oneshot partout, ils sont jamais content .


Bah, c'est surtout que je préfère ne pas avoir de gameplay qu'avoir un gameplay chiant. Les visual novels, les walking sims, j'aime beaucoup (tant que c'est bien foutu, n'est-ce pas Dear Esther ?). Mais Owlboy, c'est juste lent et sans grand intérêt. Les allers-retours à faire, c'est sympa quand le jeu est intéressant. Quand il ne l'est pas, c'est juste une corvée.

----------


## Guntha

*Ghost of a Tale*

J'avais laissé le jeu de côté il y a quelques mois parce que 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je n'arrivais pas à trouver la couronne pour avancer dans l'histoire. Après l'avoir relancé cet après-midi et passé plusieurs heures à retourner tous les décors pour la chercher à nouveau, je finis par me résigner à demander des infos au forgeron, et je me rends compte que c'est exactement ce qu'il fallait faire pour débloquer l'option de dialogue "Fabrique-moi une couronne"  :Boom:  . Malgré toutes mes recherches, à la fin il me manquait quand même des objets pour finir les quêtes secondaires x) 



J'ai bien aimé, j'ai hâte de jouer à la suite, j'espère qu'il y en aura une. C'est juste un peu pénible que le jeu repose beaucoup sur le fait de trouver plein d'objets éparpillés partout dans le jeu. Je ne comprends pas les critiques que j'ai lu qui disent que c'est un "jeu d'infiltration", je l'ai ressenti comme un jeu beaucoup plus proche d'un point'n'click.

----------


## Score2

Moss.  Très plaisant mais court. Je l’ai terminé en moins de 4 heures sans rusher. Le concept est bien executé entre plateforme et enigme. L’univers est soigné et pour du PSVR les graphismes sont au top. Bref bien sympa mais pour la durée de vie je suis content de l’avoir pris en soldes. Là j’entame Astrobot.

----------


## Orkestra

_Paratopic_ et _Watch Me Jump_, deux jeux encensés par Rock Paper Shotgun.


*Paratopic* m'avait attiré avec ses graphismes typés Playstation 1 (il ne m'en faut pas beaucoup, je sais) et la promesse d'une ambiance réussie. Il s'agit d'un très court (45/50 minutes) "walking simulator" horrifique et clairement, l'ambiance est très réussie. Un côté Lynch, peut-être aussi un peu de _Silen-Hill_, les graphismes fonctionnent bien et le _sound design_ est très bon. Les rencontres avec les PNJ donnent toutes envie d'en voir plus !

Et pourtant on s'emmerde quand même un peu. Le jeu saute d'une scène à l'autre sans prévenir et si certaines sont très réussies, d'autres traînent vraiment en longueur : on n'y fait rien ou pas grand chose pendant qu'il s'y passe rien ou pas grand chose. C'est dommage parce que les scènes qui sont réussies fonctionnent vraiment bien. _Paratopic_ aurait fait une très bonne démo "concept", quelque chose qui donne envie de suivre les futures productions d'Arbitary Metric, dommage qu'on y ait inséré du contenu au forceps pour en faire un "vrai" jeu...

Bon, je reste quand même curieux de ce que produiront les dévs à l'avenir.
Quant à _Paratopic_, si vous êtes curieux, attendez qu'il tombe dans un bundle.



Spoiler Alert! 











*Watch Me Jump* est un jeu narratif. Le genre de jeu fait sous RPG maker qui ne fait clairement pas envie avec ses graphismes affreux, mais l'article de RPS m'avait intrigué.

On y suit l'histoire d'une femme afro-américaine, star de son équipe de basket et autour de laquelle éclate un scandale quand son homosexualité devient publique. Le jeu est adapté d'une pièce de théâtre (écrite par le développeur) et ça se sent : on doit avoir 5 choix de dialogues en tout et pour tout au cours du jeu (1h30 de jeu environ) et la plupart d'entre eux ne changent concrètement rien au déroulement de l'histoire.

L'histoire est toutefois plutôt bien racontée même si elle survole un peu son sujet et que l'on aurait aimé qu'elle s'attarde un peu par moment pour développer certaines choses... La fin est un peu sèche notamment et m'a laissé un sentiment mitigé qui fait que je ne recommanderai pas chaleureusement le jeu sans toutefois considérer qu'il s'agit d'un mauvais jeu.

Si le sujet vous intéresse, ça se laisse clairement tenter en soldes (peut-être pas à 5€ par contre).





Et enfin, j'ai terminé *Pyre* que m'a offert La Chouette sur le topic des généreux :




> Pas emballé par _Bastion_, du même studio (incroyablement beau mais le gameplay était trop mou pour moi et le narrateur avait fini par me taper un peu sur le système), j'ai passé mon tour pour leur second jeu et me ré-interesse donc aux productions Supergiant Games avec _Pyre_, un jeu plutôt encensé l'année d'avant-dernière (2017) et qui évoque fortement un _The Banner Saga_ qui aurait troqué ses phases de _tactical-combat_ par une sorte de jeu de... basket. Étrange, certes, mais surtout intrigant.
> 
> Autant le dire tout de suite, c'est réussi !
> 
> En "normal", les phases de rites (aka "les matchs de basket") m'auront procuré juste le challenge qu'il me fallait pour m'amuser : un petit côté arcade pas pour me déplaire mais qui me laisse tout de même penser que j'ai abordé tout ça un peu comme un bourrin, ma technique consistant souvent à utiliser un personnage rapide pour contourner l'adversaire avant qu'il ne puisse réagir et plonger dans son "Pyre" (aka "le panier de basket"). Mais malgré mon approche "bourrine" de ces phases de jeu, on sent que ceux qui rechercheraient un peu de difficulté et de stratégie ne seraient pas en reste : les développeurs ont trouvé une idée maline pour empêcher le joueur de se reposer sur un unique personnage et des moyens d'augmenter la difficulté (pour de meilleures récompenses) ont été pensés et intelligemment intégrés au jeux (via un système de malus à son équipe / bonus à l'adversaire que l'on peut combiner à chaque début de match). Enfin, les différents personnages offrent tous des capacités très variées qui permettent de varier les stratégies de jeux.
> 
> Bref, c'est du tout bon. Un seul petit détail qui m'aura agacé : sans manettes à portée de main, j'ai joué au clavier-souris. Globalement la maniabilité est très bonne mais le fait que notre curseur soit masqué en tout début de match m'a frustré plusieurs fois ; et je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux à quelques reprises lorsques j'ai voulu changer de personnage rapidement. Ça reste très minime, d'autant que c'est peut-être lié au fait que je suis un peu mauvais, et que jouer à la manette doit corriger un certain nombre de ces problèmes.
> 
> Reste tout l'autre pan du jeu : les phases de "narration". On y fait quelques choix (certains ont clairement une influence sur l'histoire, certains sont mêmes assez difficiles à faire) mais on regarde surtout, fasciné, défiler l'histoire de nos personnages, de leur rencontre, de la formation d'un groupe soudé et de la réalisation de leur "destinée".
> ...

----------


## KiwiX

*Shank 2*

4h en normal et c'était vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## Supergounou

Voilà, j'en ai terminé avec *Crosscode* (2018).



Il s'agit d'un jeu d'action.jrpg typé supernes, un évident hommage à Secret of Mana mais en bien. Tout est trop bien fichu dans ce jeu, tout a été pensé pour que le joueur prenne du plaisir, même le farm est intelligent, l’ergonomie est parfaite, le gameplay est à cheval en combats et énigmes, tout est bien équilibré (un peu difficile mais jamais infaisable).

J'arrive pas à comprendre comment un si bon jeu peut être vendu à 20€ seulement. Il y a bien quelques petits défauts, comme la 2D qui peut faire rager lors des phases de plateforme ou les items qui ne servent pas vraiment à grand chose, mais sinon il s'agit d'un magnifique jeu d'aventure, avec un énorme A.

106h pour le 100%, je dirais moitié moins pour faire une partie sans trop se prendre la tête à tout chercher.

2018 aura été une excellente année pour moi, rien que pour Crosscode et Celeste, qui démontent 99% de la production vidéoludique actuelle.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Cet homme dit vrai.

----------


## schouffy

C'est quoi qui est si bien ? J'arrive pas à comprendre en lisant ton avis.

----------


## DeadFish

En quoi le farm est intelligent ?

----------


## azruqh

> C'est quoi qui est si bien ? J'arrive pas à comprendre en lisant ton avis.





> Tout est trop bien fichu dans ce jeu, tout a été pensé pour que le joueur prenne du plaisir, même le farm est intelligent, l’ergonomie est parfaite, le gameplay est à cheval en combats et énigmes, tout est bien équilibré (un peu difficile mais jamais infaisable). [...] mais sinon il s'agit d'un magnifique jeu d'aventure, avec un énorme A.


C'est côtelette que tu comprends pas ?

----------


## Harest

(CrossCode)
"Le 100%" du contenu actuel seulement  ::trollface:: . Ils comptent encore ajouter pas mal de trucs, et c'est principalement pour ça que j'attends toujours pour y jouer.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est quoi qui est si bien ? J'arrive pas à comprendre en lisant ton avis.


Tout  :;): 




> En quoi le farm est intelligent ?


Il y a quelques quêtes secondaires qui demandent de farmer un petit peu. Et il y a un système de combo pendant les combats, plus ton rang est haut plus t'as des chances de drop des trucs. Du coup ça pousse le joueur à bien jouer pour maximiser le combo et obtenir ce qu'il recherche sans trop perdre de temps chiant. Et en plus, le menu est vraiment ergonomique, donc très rapidement tu peux savoir quoi farmer pour trouver les objets désirés.

C'est ce que j'appelle du farm intelligent, ça reste du farm, mais ça devient très plaisant juste grâce à quelques mécaniques.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> (CrossCode)
> "Le 100%" du contenu actuel seulement . Ils comptent encore ajouter pas mal de trucs, et c'est principalement pour ça que j'attends toujours pour y jouer.


Ah oui c'est vrai que c'est un des points négatifs dont j'ai oublié de parler, j'ai effectivement eu une sensation d'inachevé pendant le jeu: y a plein de détails dans l'univers, je me disais "ça va être lié à une quête, obligé", mais en fait non. J'ai lu qu'un des développeur responsable notamment de quêtes avait eu de gros soucis de santé à la fin du développement du jeu et avait donc dû s'arrêter de travailler, peut-être que c'est lié à ça.

----------


## KaiN34

> Voilà, j'en ai terminé avec *Crosscode* (2018).
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...20.600x338.jpg
> 
> Il s'agit d'un jeu d'action.jrpg typé supernes, un évident hommage à Secret of Mana mais en bien. Tout est trop bien fichu dans ce jeu, tout a été pensé pour que le joueur prenne du plaisir, même le farm est intelligent, l’ergonomie est parfaite, le gameplay est à cheval en combats et énigmes, tout est bien équilibré (un peu difficile mais jamais infaisable).
> 
> J'arrive pas à comprendre comment un si bon jeu peut être vendu à 20€ seulement. Il y a bien quelques petits défauts, comme la 2D qui peut faire rager lors des phases de plateforme ou les items qui ne servent pas vraiment à grand chose, mais sinon il s'agit d'un magnifique jeu d'aventure, avec un énorme A.
> 
> 106h pour le 100%, je dirais moitié moins pour faire une partie sans trop se prendre la tête à tout chercher.
> ...


Perso j'ai du mal à me hyper pour le jeu à un prix de 20€ (faut dire que j'ai un paquet d'autres trucs dans mon backlog), je vois que t'as mis Secrets of Grindea dans ta Whishlist, t'as essayé la démo ? J'avais pris le jeu y a un moment et c'était déjà très sympa à l'époque, faudrait que j'y retourne voir tous les trucs qu'ils ont ajoutés depuis.

----------


## Momock

> C'est quoi qui est si bien ? J'arrive pas à comprendre en lisant ton avis.


Perso ce qui m'a le plus marqué c'est l'exploration dans les extérieurs (avec plein de plateforme, de puzzles et de passages secrets, pas mal d'observation requise pour trouver la bonne route vers les coffres avec du parkour sur plusieurs "écrans"), les combats (très pêchus, avec de nouveaux ennemis introduits à chaque nouvelle zone qui changent vraiment la donne + ce système tiré des Ys qui fait que plus on enchaîne de baston sans soufler plus ça droppe, alors que dans le même temps si tu veux pas te taper tu peux juste ignorer les ennemis qui sont pacifiques par défaut, en tout cas dans la nature), et les donjons qui sont très bons (plein de puzzles qui montent en complexité, diversité et timing alors qu'ils partent tous d'une même base (ta capacité à tirer un chakram qui ricoche, qui est exploitée au dernier dergré), des arènes bien vénères qui mêlent parfois combat et puzzles, des boss qui tuent), et évidemment le feeling général pad en main, tout est tellement fluide en même temps que rien n'est assisté, c'est un vrai plaisir.

En plus c'est super beau et bien animé, les persos sont attachants, l'histoire simple mais avec des feeeeeelz. Y'a quoi à ne pas aimer dans ce jeu en fait? Rien. GOTY. Bon allez au rang des "défauts"... j'avoue que parfois j'ai soupiré en entrant dans certaines salles. Quand t'as résolu un gros puzzle dans une salle et qu'à la suivante y'en a un encore plus gros c'est parfois décourageant (t'as envie d'avancer, quoi!). Mais c'est vraiment pour trouver un truc qui justifierai ma règle arbitraire de ne pas mettre 10/10 à un jeu, c'est tout.

----------


## Supergounou

> je vois que t'as mis Secrets of Grindea dans ta Whishlist, t'as essayé la démo ? J'avais pris le jeu y a un moment et c'était déjà très sympa à l'époque, faudrait que j'y retourne voir tous les trucs qu'ils ont ajoutés depuis.


Je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait une démo, mais dans tous les cas je vais attendre la fin de l'accès anticipé pour vraiment m'y intéresser.

Et merci Momock pour avoir détaillé  :;):

----------


## Momock

> Et merci Momock pour avoir détaillé


Bah de rien.

Et sinon quand tu dis que t'as fais le jeu à 100%... t'y inclues même les courses contre la bouffeuse de grenouilles?

----------


## Supergounou

Oui j'ai récupéré tous les succès. J'ai relancé une seconde partie pour celui-ci, une fois que tu connais les donjons c'est assez simple. Il n'y a que le dernier où j'ai dû m'y reprendre à 2x.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Y'a quoi à ne pas aimer dans ce jeu en fait?


Le setting MMO avec mise en abyme "je joue un personnage qui joue à un MMORPG" qui pour moi anéanti simplement les enjeux.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le setting MMO avec mise en abyme "je joue un personnage qui joue à un MMORPG" qui pour moi anéanti simplement les enjeux.


Tu l'as quand même essayé ? Parce que ça me semble être un point très superficiel sur lequel se bloquer, en regard de toutes les qualités du jeu (et aussi de la finesse avec laquelle l'histoire use de ce _pitch_ assez neutre en soi).

----------


## Drakkoone

J'ai fais la démo, et je ne trouve pas du tout que c'est un point superficiel.

----------


## schouffy

> Perso ce qui m'a le plus marqué c'est (...)


Voila merci, là c'est plus clair. Et c'est bien vendu.

----------


## Big Bear

> Y'a quoi à ne pas aimer dans ce jeu en fait? Rien. GOTY. Bon allez au rang des "défauts"... j'avoue que parfois j'ai soupiré en entrant dans certaines salles. Quand t'as résolu un gros puzzle dans une salle et qu'à la suivante y'en a un encore plus gros c'est parfois décourageant (t'as envie d'avancer, quoi!). Mais c'est vraiment pour trouver un truc qui justifierai ma règle arbitraire de ne pas mettre 10/10 à un jeu, c'est tout.


Et le chara design mauvaise imitation occidentale de manga jap' ne t'a pas dérangé ? Je trouve ça assez laid perso.

----------


## Momock

> Le setting MMO avec mise en abyme "je joue un personnage qui joue à un MMORPG" qui pour moi anéanti simplement les enjeux.


Ah ouais, y'a ça c'est vrai.  ::P:  C'est vrai qu'entre le scénar qui a première vue pue l'isekai bas de gâmme (enfin pas vraiment vu qu'on joue dans la monde réel, mais bref, ça ne change rien à l'image que ça donne) et les visuel tumbleresques qui donnent des sueurs froides préventives, y'a de quoi être dubitatif je suppose (ce sont de bons préjugés, je ne le nie pas, mais ils ne sont pas justifiés dans le cas présent à mon sens).

Ce sont quand-même des points vachement superficiels, si c'est pour ça que vous ne jouez pas à ce bijou vous faites tiep.  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

*Yakuza 5* sur PS3 en 83 h et a peu près 10 mois.
5 personnages, 5 villes, 5 chapitres. Du contenu qui dégueulle de partout.

Mais déçu. Faut dire que la fin qui abuse de combat de boss bien relou et qui sur-abuse de rebondissement à la mord moi le noeud, avec un noname presque total en guise de boss méga final, a sacrément écorché son image.
Pour faire simple :
- je trouve les villes assez peu intéressante (avec peu de ruelle par exemple)
- les gimmicks perso sympa (taxi, chasse, baseball)
- l'univers jpop entourant Haruka hyper naze
- les combats "durs" trop archaïque (chaque coup te paralyse/bloque/fait tomber lentement pendant que les tiens le chatouillent à peine)
- la visée auto des phases de tatane est atroce et non désactivable. Les grands groupes à maitriser sont un non plaisir à l'état brut
- le nouveau venu, Shinada, très bof dans a peu près tout

En "vanilla", je préfère largement le 3 ou le 4.
En version PS4, c'est une bonne question que je ne suis pas prêt de résoudre  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Supergounou

*GNOG* (2018)



Puzzle-game psychédélique.

Pour ceux qui apprécient les couleurs et les sons. Les énigmes sont sympas, elles font souvent appel à la logique type assembler des formes ou mélanger des couleurs. C'est tout mignon et très fleur-bleue, mais ça se boucle en 1h30. Pourquoi pas à petit prix.

----------


## Nacodaco

J'ai terminé la partie "Mario" de *New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe*, et si le jeu est loin d'être mauvais, c'est quand même un des pires Mario 2D (devant SMB 2 quand même, faut pas déconner).

Certains points m'ont empêché de profiter pleinement du jeu :

- je déteste l'inertie de la série des "New"... Même après plusieurs heures, en y étant habitué, j'ai constamment la sensation que quelque chose cloche. C'est simple : je trouve que tous les concurrents "gros" platformer 2D des dernières années font mieux en terme de maniabilité...
- certaines nouvelles "features" de level design se permettent d'être mal introduite. Et globalement, le level design est décevant, voir flemmard. Certains niveaux ne sont même pas digne d'un jeu indé développé en 24h.

Au final j'ai l'impression que les Mario 2D sont clairement au second plan vis-à-vis des épisodes 3D qui eux, font l'effort d'innover un peu. Je n'ai évidemment pas l'envie de faire le 100%, je préfère passer à autre chose (en attendant de trouver le courage de lancer le Luigi).

Ça reste jouable bien sûr ! Parce que ça se contente de copier une recette déjà vu et revu.

PS : je n'avais pas joué aux épisodes originaux sur WiiU, d'où l'achat de cette compilation.

---

J'ai également joué à *GAUGE*. Je triche un peu, car on peut difficilement "terminer" un jeu de scoring, mais j'avais envie d'en parler !  ::ninja::  

Je l'ai acheté après m'être souvenu d'un mini-test de Maria Kalash d'il y a plusieurs années  ::o:  Et je ne l'ai pas regretté. Si vous aimé les jeux psychédélico-réflexes à la Super Hexagon, ça peut se tenter (et c'est pas cher).

Dans Gauge, on se contente de maintenir 2 jauges le plus haut possible en pressant simplement les touches correspondantes aux jauges. Bien sûr, le jeu essaiera de vous perturber au maximum en modifiant sans cesse les règles, la vitesse de remplissage, l'affichage des jauges, etc.

*WARING* : si vous êtes épileptiques ou un peu sensibles, passez votre chemin (réellement).




> GNOG.


Wishlisted!

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Shank 2*
> 
> 4h en normal et c'était vraiment pas terrible.


Moi j'ai bien aimé. Pourtant je suis très mauvais en beat them all, typiquement je genre de jeu qui ne me parle pas mais celui là bouge bien.

----------


## Bobbin

*Vampire the Masquerade : Bloodlines*

Je vais pas trop revenir dessus, j'ai ai déjà parlé dans le topic des GOTY 2018. J'ai trouvé que les 5 dernières heures (sur environ 25 en tout) étaient les moins bonnes. Un peu trop de combats obligatoires à mon goût, alors que c'est pas le point fort du jeu. En tout cas, je le conseille à tous ceux qui aiment les Deus Ex.

----------


## Anark

> Moi j'ai bien aimé. Pourtant je suis très mauvais en beat them all, typiquement je genre de jeu qui ne me parle pas mais celui là bouge bien.


Tout est dit ^^ 
Quand tu connais et apprécies un peu le genre, Shank c'est vraiment de la m..

----------


## Hilikkus

> Tout est dit ^^ 
> Quand tu connais et apprécies un peu le genre, Shank c'est vraiment de la m..


Ce qui explique pourquoi Bayonetta m'est tombé des mains alors qu'il est l'alpha et l'omega des fans de BTA. Tout concorde.

En fait il suffit de ne pas blairer les BTA pour avoir bon goût  ::trollface::

----------


## akaraziel

Fini y'a quelques temps (fin octobre puisque commencé après la sortie du très bon Overlord au ciné), mais pas pris le temps d'en parler :

*Wolfenstein New Order*

Et c'était très cool.
Bon, visuellement ça a déjà pris un petit coup de vieux mais c'est vraiment fun à jouer en terme de "bourrinitude" malgré quelques phases infiltration anecdotiques qui ne font que faciliter la progression si elles sont réussies.
Mais LE truc qui m'a surpris, c'est le scénar'. Certes c'est pas non plus l'histoire la plus travaillée de l'univers, mais y'a un vrai effort de narration très agréable à suivre en plus de petits documents qui étoffent le contexte du jeu, suffisamment pour rendre son univers un minimum cohérent.

Très bonne surprise.

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Quantum Break*, fini à l'instant en mode normal.

Excellent jeu je trouve, de part son histoire (bien que déjà vue), son gameplay, la série qui s'intercale (que j'ai trouvé excellente, avec une brochette de bons acteurs), et les graphismes, notamment la représentation des anomalies temporelles. ça en jette, on s'ennuie pas, on fait évoluer nos pouvoirs pour combattre des ennemis de plus en plus dur (sans que ça soit jamais trop difficile en normal, même si j'ai dû refaire plusieurs combats, notamment le dernier -10 fois-).

Au chapitre des points négatifs, une optimisation PC un peu bizarre, j'ai eu un peu de mal à faire tourner le jeu correctement au début, mais après le bon réglage trouvé ça passait nickel, et c'est super beau (les réflexions de partout  :Bave: ).

J'ai passé 10 bonnes heures dessus, je recommande  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Secret of Monkey Island*, encore une fois. Toujours aussi bon et j'aime bien le boulot qu'ils ont fait pour le remaster (surtout pour les décors). J'ai eu un peu de mal à comprendre ce que je devais faire sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


le bateau pirate fantôme

 à la fin, mais le déclic est quand même venu. Pour le reste, je l'ai fait tellement de fois que je sais exactement où je dois aller.

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de finir *Tales from The Borderlands*

C'était très bien. C'est très drôle, et c'est le Telltale (auquel j'ai joué) qui assume le plus son identité de film interactif. Néanmoins malgré les moments de franche rigolades et de WTF épiques, j'ai été moins impliqué dans mes choix que dans un Walking Dead ou un Wolf among Us qui restent narrativement supérieur à mon goût. Oh, et puis ça fait plaisir de retrouver les voix de Troy Baker et surtout Ashley Johnson !




> Loader bot meilleur personnage de l'univers borderland.


Hi ! I totally approve this message.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai terminé deux autres jeux repérés via RockPaperShotgun et je suis un peu plus enthousiaste que pour ceux finis il y a deux jours :

*The Other Half* se présente comme un jeu d'aventure vue du dessus, dans un univers fantastique : des démons ont commencé à envahir une montagne et vous êtes là pour leur régler leur compte à coups de torche enflammée et de dash pour esquiver les attaques. 

Sous ses atours un peu maladroits (une D.A. et des animations qui ne respirent pas le gros budget) et parfois bancals (la prise en main de l'attaque, dont on mime le mouvement à la souris ou au stick droit, est un peu déroutante au début) se cache en fait un scenario bien moins simpliste qu'il n'y parait. Au cours de l'heure et demi qu'il vous faudra pour en voir le bout le jeu s'intéresse en effet au problème des violences faites aux femmes et aux mécanismes qui les rendent possibles ou les facilitent.

Plus malin qu'il n'y paraît au premier abord, aussi bien dans ses mécaniques de jeu que dans son scénario (les deux sont intiment liés), le jeu ne mâche pas ses mots et n'épargnera pas au joueur une scène pour le moins dérangeante (mieux vaut être prévenue) qui aura peut-être pour mérite de faire réfléchir ceux qui ne s'étaient jamais intéressés à la question.



Dans un tout autre style, *The Haunted Island, a Frog Detective Game* est un très court (environ 45 minutes) "walking simulator" (je cite la créatrice) dans lequel on incarne une grenouille inspectrice chargée d'aller enquêter sur une île pour démêler une sombre histoire de fantômes...

Il faut être certainement être client de l'humour absurde mais c'est adorable ! Un jeu qu'on parcours le sourire aux lèvre tout du long : les personnages sont attachants, chacun avec sa propre personnalité, les dialogues idiots à souhaits (sans être bêtes) et vous aurez peut-être l'occasion de voire une petite souris s’entraîner à faire du breakdance. 

La fin du jeu _tease_ une suite sur laquelle je me jetterai sans réfléchir tellement cette petite histoire m'a mis de bonne humeur ! Ca se déguste comme une petite friandise et ça ferait certainement un très bon album jeunesse  interactif à traverser avec ses enfants si l'anglais n'était pas la seule langue disponible... pour l'instant ?

Je me suis proposé sur le forum steam du jeu pour faire une traduction française, au cas où les fichiers textes ne seraient pas trop compliqués à modifier.



Et puisque je suis dans une sessions "jouons à des jeux courts", un dernier retour, plus succinct, sur *Tiny Echo* :

Ça se termine en une bonne heure et ça a l'un des défaut principal des Point'n Click (à savoir que tout est très lent) mais tout est trop bien réalisé pour s'arrêter à ça : c'est extrêmement beau et l'ambiance est incroyable (merci à l'OST qui colle parfaitement aux décors avec sa musique atmosphérique).

C'est un jeu qui se traverse plus qu'il ne se joue (il n'y a pas vraiment d'énigme compliquée) mais c'est une "traversée" qui vaut vraiment la peine d'être faite. Dans une certaine mesure, ça m'a rappelé les _Samorost_ (l'ambiance est différente). Allez, un dernier regret : le jeu est en 4/3 au lieu de remplir magnifiquement tout l'écran de mon PC.

Jouez-y.

----------


## Sorkar

*Metro Last light*

En prévision de la suite. C’était bien  ::love:: 
Toujours dans la même veine que le premier à vrai dire. C'est couloir, c'est bourrin et l'ambiance est vraiment folle. 
Par contre j'ai même pas essayé le stealth, je sais pas, je trouve que ca colle pas au jeu. C'est tellement plus drôle d'utiliser le bon vieux shootgun et ca serai dommage de s'en passer les armes ont tellement de patate  ::lol::  D'ailleurs les dev ont tout compris, qu'est ce qu'il y a de mieux qu'un double canon hein ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Bah un quadruple canon pardi

  ::wub:: 
Juste le trip surnaturel un peut trop présent à mon gout. L'histoire avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


le gamin sombre

 est un peu wtf.

----------


## Hyeud

*The Room 1, 2 et 3*

C'était vraiment chouette comme aventure de faire les 3 à la suite, des énigmes de partout, le jeu est très propre graphiquement, pas de pixel hunting, mais il faut être vraiment très attentif aux décors et aux choses "bizarres". Même l'histoire est sympa, très occulte, je me suis cru dans l'appel de Chtuhlu. Un grand oui pour les fans de casse-tête chinois. Parfait pour les vieux.  ::lol::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

J'avais fait le 1 il y a peu, j'avais vraiment bien aimé le puzzle et l'atmosphère  :;):  
Le 2 et le 3 sont dans l'attente d'une soif future de puzzle _(là après The room, The Turing test et Event[0] à la suite, je sature)_.

----------


## PaulPoy

> *The Room 1, 2 et 3*
> 
> C'était vraiment chouette comme aventure de faire les 3 à la suite, des énigmes de partout, le jeu est très propre graphiquement, pas de pixel hunting, mais il faut être vraiment très attentif aux décors et aux choses "bizarres". Même l'histoire est sympa, très occulte, je me suis cru dans l'appel de Chtuhlu. Un grand oui pour les fans de casse-tête chinois. Parfait pour les vieux.


Je n'ai fait que le 2e pour l'instant (et les "Cube" sur mobile). J'aime bien les puzzles mais c'est surtout l'ambiance que j'en retiens. J'ai l'impression d'être devant un David Lynch (film ou série). Aussi étrange que dérangeant.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'avais fini les 3 sur mobile et j'ai trouvé ça excellent aussi, autant les puzzles que l'ambiance et l'histoire.
j'ai acheté Old Sins sur mobile mais j'ai juste commencé, c'est dans la même veine.

----------


## La Chouette

*Monster Prom* fini à 100%, c'est à dire que j'ai obtenu les 1472 outcomes du jeu. Ca m'a pris 158 heures, et je ne le regrette pas, ne serait-ce que pour la cocasserie en tout point drôlatique de nombre d'entre eux. En plus j'ai un beau tableur tout rempli de jolies couleurs. Je suis donc maintenant prêt pour la sortie du DLC le 14 février.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Et puisque je suis dans une sessions "jouons à des jeux courts", un dernier retour, plus succinct, sur *Tiny Echo* :
> [...]
> Jouez-y.


Oui je confirme, bon petit jeu, mignon et très agréable à parcourir.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider.*
Un grand mouif (ce qui était prévisible). Il me semble que le deux (Rise of the TR) m'avait beaucoup plus plu.
Les phases plateformes sont pas vraiment dures mais parfois imprécises, ce qui fait qu'on loupe son saut (ou le fait de s'accrocher à un truc). Y a des phases d'infiltrations chiantes sous l'eau (il y en a peu heureusement) où on doit éviter des patrouilles de murène ou de piranhas. Les phases de tirs TPS m'ont paru être toutes les mêmes (je crois que j'avais trouvé ça mieux dans le 2, plus varié, mais c'est peut-être mon état d'esprit qui était différent).
Les trucs à collecter cassent complètement le rythme (de l'action) et la narration.

Après, il est vraiment joli et la mise en scène est chouette. Il y a des parties (scriptées) vraiment réussies.
À faire en ligne droite (sans les trucs secondaires mais avec les tombeaux) je pense que ça vaut quand même le coup, en tant que jeu popcorn (et pris à pas cher).





*Grey Goo*
Ultra bof. Il trainait sur mon DD depuis que je l'avais pris pour une poignée d'euros. J'ai tout fait en mode facile (puis en mode cheat engine  ::P: ) pour finir plus vite.

----------


## PaulPoy

Grey Goo, les premières heures ont fait l'effet d'1 madeleine de Proust, mais la médiocrité (et/ou les pics de difficulté absurdes) de la fin de la campagne a eu raison de ma patience.

----------


## akaraziel

Fini *Castevania : Symphony of the Night* en un tout petit peu plus de dix heures, avec la bonne fin (mais pas complété à 200 et quelques %).

Pour reprendre mon avis sur le topic des jeux en cours : graphiquement c'est encore correct, les musiques sont superbes, Alucard pète la classe et ça répond super bien, quoique les déplacements manquent un peu de souplesse.

En ce qui concerne les défauts :
-L'exploration trop libre dans la deuxième partie du jeu, les pouvoirs étant tous débloqués à la fin de la première partie. On y perd un peu le côté "metroidvania" et j'ai trouvé ça un peu décevant. CECI DIT y'a quand même des trucs sympas à faire.
-Y'a des trucs qu'on peut juste pas savoir sans soluce. Attention, je parle pas d'items façon vie/coeur supplémentaire, mais carrément de (petites) zones/pouvoirs qu'on peut complètement rater parce qu'aucun indice ne nous les indique.
-L'équilibrage des armes, certaines ont un dps qui en surclasse une grosse partie des autres, et ça manque vraiment de variété dans les styles de combat.

----------


## KaiN34

> Fini *Castevania : Symphony of the Night* en un tout petit peu plus de dix heures, avec la bonne fin (mais pas complété à 200 et quelques %).
> 
> Pour reprendre mon avis sur le topic des jeux en cours : graphiquement c'est encore correct, les musiques sont superbes, Alucard pète la classe et ça répond super bien, quoique les déplacements manquent un peu de souplesse.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les défauts :
> -L'exploration trop libre dans la deuxième partie du jeu, les pouvoirs étant tous débloqués à la fin de la première partie. On y perd un peu le côté "metroidvania" et j'ai trouvé ça un peu décevant. CECI DIT y'a quand même des trucs sympas à faire.
> -Y'a des trucs qu'on peut juste pas savoir sans soluce. Attention, je parle pas d'items façon vie/coeur supplémentaire, mais carrément de (petites) zones/pouvoirs qu'on peut complètement rater parce qu'aucun indice ne nous les indique.
> -L'équilibrage des armes, certaines ont un dps qui en surclasse une grosse partie des autres, et ça manque vraiment de variété dans les styles de combat.


C'est le jeu qui pose clairement les bases du Metroidvania mais perso je trouve que quasiment tous les Castlevania GBA/DS sont bien meilleurs et plus intéressants que celui ci (et puis je préfère la chiptune  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Terminé les 2 épisodes disponibles dans *The Long Dark*.

Ca fait plus office de long tuto narratif, mais je suis pris dans l'histoire, j'ai envie de découvrir ce qui se trame... si tant est qu'il se trame quelque chose.
Si on veut faire les quêtes secondaires, on fait parfois des allers-retours qui ne plairont pas à tout le monde. Comme j'avais peu joué en survie avant, juste de quoi apprendre les rudiments, j'ai aussi pris mon temps pour explorer, survivre, pour m'entraîner en vue de ma partie actuelle.

Après Subnautica il y a quelques mois, me voici à nouveau sous le charme d'un jeu d'exploration/survie, je ne pensais pas être intéressé par le genre.
Le mode survie de The Long Dark propose exactement ce que Subnautica n'a pas su faire pour nous permettre d'y rejouer, quel dommage.

Anecdote pour ceux qui ont fini ces épisodes.
Dans le chalet où 

Spoiler Alert! 


on récupère la lance, je rappelle qu'à ce moment j'ignore encore s'il y a une composante fantastique ou pas. Je ne sais pas si c'est scripté ou si c'était durant une aurore boréale, mais en montant les escaliers le téléphone du chalet s'est mis à sonner   ::mellow::   j'ai flippé je ne m'attendais à rien d'autre que de la survie dans ce jeu.
Maintenant j'ai un gros doute, entre le vieux bizarre et les aurores.

 Mais j'ai hâte de continuer.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est le jeu qui pose clairement les bases du Metroidvania


Je meurs  :Boom:

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est le jeu qui pose clairement les bases du Metroidvania mais perso je trouve que quasiment tous les Castlevania GBA/DS sont bien meilleurs et plus intéressants que celui ci (et puis je préfère la chiptune ).


Le problème que j'ai avec ceux-ci, c'est qu'ils ont tous l'air de clones de SotN (mais n'en sont pas moins excellents). 
Mais pour parler des bases, je suis pas tout à fait d'accord. A part l'aspect RPG, je vois pas trop ce que SotN a apporté de plus au genre qu'un Super Metroid, donc pour moi elles sont plutôt là les bases.  ::P:

----------


## KaiN34

Super Metroid c'est un Metroid.  :X1:

----------


## Momock

> Je meurs


Ouais!

C'est pas Simon's Quest le premier metroidvania plutôt?

----------


## Supergounou

> Super Metroid c'est un Metroid.


Et les Castlevania RPG sont des Igavania, merci de ne pas mélanger serviette et torchon  :;):   ::P: 




> Ouais!
> 
> C'est pas Simon's Quest le premier metroidvania Metoid-like plutôt?


Un an avant sortait Zelda en fait !

----------


## Marmottas

> Et les Castlevania RPG sont des Igavania


Que vient faire Iga Biva dans cette histoire ?  ::P:

----------


## akaraziel

> Un an avant sortait Zelda en fait !


Du coup ce sont tous des Zelda-like. Problème réglé.  ::ninja::

----------


## PG 13

Mais Zelda n' est pas vraiment un Metroidvania si je ne m' abuse  ::ninja::

----------


## silverragout

Bah dans Zelda on doit récupérer un radeau pour traverser la mer comme dans Metroid où l'on doit récuperer la morph-ball pour traverser les trous.
C'est pareil au même au final.

----------


## Rabbitman

C'est d'autant plus la même chose que l'inspiration d'Igarashi pour SOTN, c'est Link to the past, pas Super Metroid.

----------


## Momock

@Supergounou: quand je dis "metroidvania" je ne dis pas "metroid-like". C'est à dire que je parle bien des Castlevania à la sauce metroid, et uniquement des Castlevania. Ou à la rigueur des clones de Castlevanias à la sauce metroid, avec la composante """RPG""" et tout. Autrement dit... Simon's Quest est le premier metroidvania, et y'avait rien à corriger dans la passage que tu quotes, changes-moi ça tout de suite rogntudjuuu!  :tired: 

Sinon oui, Zelda ou Metroid, même combat, sauf que dans Zelda les donjons sont séparés par un overworld, tandis que dans Metroid ils sont interconnectés.

Donc Metroid Prime 2 est un Zelda-like.  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

La boucle est bouclée.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Et vous pensez pas plutot que ce sont tous des action-RPG ?































 ::trollface::

----------


## Momock

Les metroidvanias sont des ARPGs, pas les zelda-like et les metroid-like.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Woh purée gros débat typique de cpc  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

*The Fan*

Un jeu de type "_interactive photo fiction_" qui s'éclate en moins d'1h. Ça se torche vite et il y a plusieurs fins disponibles.
Si ça intéresse des gens, c'est gratuit par ici : https://freebies.indiegala.com/the-fan

----------


## Supergounou

> l'inspiration d'Igarashi pour SOTN, c'est Link to the past


Putain la régression  ::sad:: 




> @Supergounou: quand je dis "metroidvania" je ne dis pas "metroid-like". C'est à dire que je parle bien des Castlevania à la sauce metroid, et uniquement des Castlevania. Ou à la rigueur des clones de Castlevanias à la sauce metroid, avec la composante """RPG""" et tout. Autrement dit... Simon's Quest est le premier metroidvania, et y'avait rien à corriger dans la passage que tu quotes, changes-moi ça tout de suite rogntudjuuu!


Ça va pour cette fois monsieur, mais attention je vous ai à l’œil  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Last Day of June*, et je.... putain la fin.... je m'attendais pas à ça  ::'(: 

ça n'a duré que 3h (je me suis aidé d'une soluce parce que bon, les scènettes à revoir 15 fois ça m'a vite saoulé) mais purée que c'était bon. J'y jouais au départ principalement pour la musique, étant fan absolu de Steven Wilson, mais j'ai adoré l'ambiance, les graphismes, et l'histoire bien sûr. Et la musique de SW (notamment _Routine_) là-dessus, c'était juste parfait.

Seuls petits points négatifs, les "bruits" utilisés pour les voix sont grotesques et m'ont gavé au bout de 5 min, dommage qu'on puisse pas les couper. Et les passages qu'il faut revoir, il manque une touche "accélérer".

Mais ça reste une expérience originale et touchante, et je m'attendais pas à ça !

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Project X Zone 2*

Le T-RPG crossover de l'ultime du jeu vidéo japonais, 3e version.
Une joyeuse fête du jv servie comme d'hab' pour la série avec du fanservice over 9000, les musiques, les voix, les animations d'attaque, le niveau est scandaleusement élevé.

J'ai noté deux gros progrès très agréables par rapport à l'épisode précédent:
- Le rythme est largement meilleur. Un chapitre (à part le dernier) se boucle en moyenne en une heure (gestion de troupes + blabla + baston).
- Le système de jeu a largement été amélioré. Les attaques sont toujours à base de juggle mais le déroulement global passe à "un tour allié/un tour ennemi" plutôt qu'un tour global avec initiative, ça permet de mettre en place des trucs bien optimisés.
On gagne des compétences passives, plein d'attaques ont des effets secondaires, les unités sont mieux différenciées. Les compétences actives (et la défense) pompent maintenant dans une jauge individuelle séparée du XP global (cross power, c'est perturbant au début) donc on les utilise beaucoup plus souvent. Comme on économise au passage du XP pendant la défense, on le claque beaucoup plus souvent en super attaques ou cancels divers et c'est bien plus fun qu'avant, les boss ennemis ont toujours des barres de pv abusées mais en jouant bien on peut les défoncer en quelques attaques et pas mal ignorer les leurs.

Globalement du bon donc malgré un scénario simplement absent ("les gentils courent après les méchants jusqu'à tomber sur leurs plans finaux mwahahah pendant les 4 dernières maps sur 42").
Pour l'anecdote, on a raté de peu Bayonetta, Kamiya a refusé la demande pour le regretter par la suite, du coup on a Dante/Vergil au lieu de Dante/Bayonetta, dommage.

TL;DR : Si vous avez aimé le premier, allez-y sans craintes, c'est clairement mieux.
Si vous ne connaissez pas mais avez un certain bagage en jv japonais (faut pas être allergique au rythme trpg tout de même), à un tarif correct c'est la fête du slip allez-y.

----------


## jilbi

> Ce qui explique pourquoi Bayonetta m'est tombé des mains alors qu'il est l'alpha et l'omega des fans de BTA. Tout concorde.
> 
> En fait il suffit de ne pas blairer les BTA pour avoir bon goût


haha tout pareil :D 
Sinon j'ai fini *Dishonored*, en low chaos sans pouvoir . Bien ! Dunwall est glauque à souhait, y'a toujours plusiuers moyens differents de passer la mission. Et les execution sont classes
Bon, je refais un run en high chaos bourrin histoire de faire mumuse avec les pouvoirs :D

----------


## Catel

Fini *Dungeon Keeper 2*  ::lol::   ::lol:: 

Près de 30 heures de jeu. Il y a 15 ans j'allais à peine à la moitié de la campagne. La maturité, ça paie un peu des fois comme je disais. Il y a deux missions où j'ai eu besoin d'aide et le reste était relativement facile (l'IA ennemie n'est pas très agressive). Comme disait un dev c'est vrai qu'il y a un côté tower defense avant l'heure dans le fait d'avancer salle par salle car vos lutins ne cessent de vouloir agrandir le donjon quitte à aller bosser sous le nez des canons ennemis  ::P: 

Par ailleurs sachez que mes salamandres rient au nez de vos bêtes dragons  ::ninja:: 

Ca m'a donné très envie de faire War for the Overworld  :Bave:

----------


## Catel

*Day of the Tentacle*

8h30 de jeu et j'ai bloqué sur deux énigmes: l'une qui me semble un peu abusée (les matelas), l'autre c'est juste que je suis con (un choix de dialogue que j'ai pas fait et qui était la solution).
Sinon c'est toujours aussi brillant 25 ans après, même si sur certains aspects certains sont allés au-delà (les répliques loufoques sont un peu limitées en fait). Mais le game design doit être le meilleur jamais fait sur un point & click.

----------


## Pluton

*Risen*

En un peu plus de 30H. J'ai complété le max de trucs sauf du côté du monastère parce que j'aime ni la religion ni la magie dans les RPG.
Bah c'était bien, surtout les 25 premières heures, j'ai retrouvé le plaisir que j'avais pris sur les 2 premiers gothic avec un univers simple mais fouillé et cohérent, une influence du personnage sur le monde, un ton anti-manichéen et une sensation de progression du perso renforcée par une difficulté brutale.
Aucun bug marquant ne m'a gêné, une ou deux quêtes pétées sur la fin, mais avec le degré d'intrication de toutes les quêtes et la liberté offerte au joueur j'aurai été très surpris de ne voir aucune erreur en la matière et je pardonne donc totalement.

Un souci à 10h de la fin : les potions et les points de compétence qui pleuvent, le perso gavé de force et de bon équipement donc le jeu ne devient pas facile (faut pas exagérer, mais bourrin oui), puis vers 5-6H avant la fin une succession interminable de combats contre les mêmes ennemis (j'ai compté 230 épées identiques dans mon inventaire, ce qui correspond au nombre de ces bestioles que le jeu te force à dessouder) et ça c'était assez nul.

Le boss de fin minable, mais ça c'est courant chez ce studio et ça dure 5 minutes alors bon, c'est pas le cœur du jeu.

Non le cœur de Risen c'est l'île et ses personnages et ça ce fut un plaisir à explorer et découvrir pendant 20 heures de pure immersion.

----------


## Nacodaco

> *Dungeon Keeper 2*


Dungeon Keeper (le 1), c'est jouable aujourd'hui si on n'y a jamais touché ?




> *Day of the Tentacle*


D'ailleurs, en jouant à Broken Age, je me rends compte de la qualité de dingue de ces P&C (Monkey Island, Day of The Tentacle). Malgré le nombre d'énigme et parfois leur difficulté, j'ai réussi à les terminer sans frustration et sans recourir (ou presque) à des aides, alors que je ne suis pas patient sur les jeux d'aventure (pourtant j'adore ça  ::'(:  ).

Sur Broken Age, j'ai parfois craqué alors que le jeu n'est ni long, ni particulièrement difficile. Il y a peu de combinaisons complexes et on avance rapidement en cliquant simplement sur un peu tout ce qui bouge. Mais certains moments m'ont tués :

- le monstre où la solution était exactement ce que je voulais faire mais je cliquais 3 pixels trop bas,
- l'énigme du 

Spoiler Alert! 


serpent, où il faut attendre 2 minutes sans rien faire, sans déconner

,




> *Risen*


Risen, c'est quand même un super bon jeu, mais la fin, quelle purge, avec ces milliards de reptile à la con  ::sad::

----------


## Pluton

230  ::):

----------


## Score2

*Papers please*
Depuis le temps que je comptais le faire, j'ai finalement terminé le jeu sur ma Vita. Le jeu est un OVNI face au autre jeux. Plutôt une experience qu'un jeu. Je ne vais pas rentrer dans le débat d'art mais force est de constater que ce jeu arrive à retranscrire plutôt bien le sadisme/masochisme d'une routine journalière qui finit par rendre aveugle au résultats des actions que l'on entreprend. Le jeu est finalement pas trop court, pas trop long. Tout juste ok pour retranscrir le message.

Sinon dans un genre tout autre, je viens de terminer *Astro Bot*. Je dois avouer que c'est un excellent platformeur avec beaucoup de créativité dans les situations. Du haut de mes 39 piges j'en ai vu passer des jeux de plateforme et Astro Bot a tout de même réussi à me surprendre plusieures fois. Après bon, c'est court et pas bien difficile mais le plaisir de jeu est présent à tout moment.

----------


## KiwiX

*Resident Evil 2 remake*
Léon scénario A bouclé en moins de 8h (et en prenant bien le temps donc les 10hx2 de la part de Capcom, euh...). C’était le turbo-kif, j’enchaîne avec Claire <3

----------


## Herr Peter

*AER: Memories Of Old*


C'est une sorte de mélange entre un jeu narratif avec aussi de l'exploration dans un monde composé de plein d'îles flottante dans les cieux, et notre personnage, une certaine Auk, qui doit retrouver 3 morceaux d'artefact perdus pour tenter de réparer son monde, qui a littéralement éclaté en petits morceaux. 
Notre héroïne a le pouvoir de se transformer en oiseau, ce qui sera fort pratique pour se déplacer. D'ailleurs, le gameplay en vol rappelle un peu celui de la wingsuit de _Just Cause 3_. Elle devra également résoudre quelques énigmes, assez simples, et retrouver les traces des anciens habitants afin de comprendre pourquoi tout est parti en couille.

Le jeu se termine en environ 7h, si comme moi vous êtes du genre à aimer flâner au gré du vent et à rechercher le 100% des succès.

J'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu, qui ne prend jamais le joueur par la main (une fois le prologue terminé, on peut sa balader partout), et l'histoire, sans être révolutionnaire, se laisse suivre avec plaisir. Visuellement, c'est du low-poly aux tons pastel et qui fonctionne très bien. Mention spéciale au sound design, fouillé et immersif (avec des musiques type _ambiant_, qui colle bien au monde d'AER).

C'est vraiment dommage que Forgotten Key, les développeurs, aient dû mettre la clé sous la porte dernièrement... Les projets qu'ils prévoyaient de faire, Down The Well et Vind, avaient l'air bien prometteurs. Ils sont d'ailleurs jouables gratuitement sur Itch.io.

----------


## Catel

> Dungeon Keeper (le 1), c'est jouable aujourd'hui si on n'y a jamais touché ?


Je pense que oui et on peut même utiliser le keeperfx qui modde sévèrement le moteur du jeu, et ne pas oublier la touche Fin pour dézoomer, sinon on a l'impression d'avoir le nez collé au terrain.  ::): 

Après je suis pas allé loin (trop obsolète techniquement quand on a déjà joué au 2 dont il est très proche et réutilise une bonne partie de la banque sonore), mais on dit que l'ambiance est meilleure, moins clownesque et plus humour noir.

----------


## Hyeud

> D'ailleurs, en jouant à Broken Age, je me rends compte de la qualité de dingue de ces P&C (Monkey Island, Day of The Tentacle). Malgré le nombre d'énigme et parfois leur difficulté, j'ai réussi à les terminer sans frustration et sans recourir (ou presque) à des aides, alors que je ne suis pas patient sur les jeux d'aventure (pourtant j'adore ça  ).


Joue à Thimbleweed Park alors, par le créateur de Maniac, mansion etc.. Ron Gilbert.

----------


## Catel

> Joue à Thimbleweed Park alors, par le créateur de Maniac, mansion etc.. Ron Gilbert.


Je l'ai pas fait mais les game designers ça vieillit particulièrement mal tellement la technique évolue vite. The Cave était moyen.

----------


## Supergounou

*Super Cloudbuilt* (2017)



Fast-plateformer 3D.

Sous ses allures austères se cache un véritable gameplay, précis, intransigeant, et avec une bonne grosse courbe de progression. On dirige une héroïne vue TPS, et on peut sauter, tirer, et donner des coups de booster. La progression s’effectue dans de grands niveaux ouverts, où il faut se rendre d'un point A à un point B, en optimisant soi-même son chemin, soit pour aller au plus simple, soit pour récupérer des objets qui permettront de gagner des vies une fois le niveau terminé.

Et c'est super plaisant à jouer. Si au début on enchaine les niveaux sans trop comprendre à ce qu'on fait, il arrive un moment où il va falloir faire jouer le skill, enchainer les sauts à toute vitesse, les wallride, tout en shootant les quelques ennemis qui se présente à nous. Ça va vite, c'est stressant, et c'est hyper gratifiant.

Il m'aura fallut 9h pour terminer tous les niveaux du jeu, en flânant un peu à la recherche de collectibles. Pour peu qu'on accroche beaucoup au jeu, on notera la présence d'un contenu assez conséquent puisque chaque niveau est refaisable sous forme de défis, du genre time-attack, no-boost, pacifist, etc... en plus d'un leaderboard pour épater les potes.

Niveau réalisation, c'est plutôt bof-, un bon point pour la DA toutefois (tout en crayonné, c'est très joli et ça reste lisible) mais le reste est oubliable, tant l'OST que l'histoire ou encore l'ergonomie générale.

Une bonne surprise donc, d'autant que le jeu est souvent en promo à 5€.

----------


## Senuas

*Resident Evil Hd Remaster.*

 

A chaud, je viens de finir avec Jill/normal : 

En 11h00 + 6h00 car j'ai recommencé mon premier run à cause de ma mauvaise gestion de l'inventaire et des saves, en mode normal. J'ai pris mon temps...moi qui pensais le torcher en 4 heures, j'avais complètement surestimé mes capacités!

Un GRAND jeu. Bon tout n'était pas parfait, car les mécaniques de jeu ont vieilli, mais d'un autre côté c'est aussi paradoxalement ce qui fait le charme du jeu.
J'ai trouvé ça dur/rude (pendant 5-6 heures), non pas les ennemis, mais plutôt de ne pas se perdre, de comprendre les énigmes pas si compliquées mais parfois tordues et aussi faites pour rallonger la durée de vie.
J'en reviens pas d'avoir finis le jeu quand j'avais 12 ans  ::blink::  - bon j'avais tout oublié cette fois-ci, en 20 ans en même temps - en tout cas j'ai galéré, c'est le mot, pendant 6 heures, oui je tirais à tout va, trouvais pas les coffres, me faisais avoir comme un con, etc, bref un beau bordel lors de mon premier "demi run", puis j'ai recommencé ce matin, à tête reposée et tout c'est bien passé, je finis le jeu full munition (grenades, magnum, beretta, etc.), full soins (genre 10 mélanges d'herbes, 7-8 sprays, 4-5 trousses) avec la bonne fin et finalement, une fois qu'on a compris les ficelles, c'est assez simple. J'ai fais blindé de saves aussi, pour rien car je suis presque pas mort et j'ai fais le jeu en un jour sans m'arrêter.

J'ai trouvé ça magnifique, l'ambiance sonore et le "remastering" est vraiment sympathique quand je regarde des screens du jeu original y a pas à dire! Le jeu va crescendo et la fin monte en intensité 

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais, *c'est le genre de jeu qui rentre dans mon panthéon des grands jeux classiques, au même titre que Metal Gear Solid 1/3, Silent Hill 1/2, Final Fantasy 7, Shenmue, ...le haut du panier.*

Il trainait dans ma liste steam depuis sa sortie en 2014 ou 2015, je ne sais plus et j'avais jamais eu le courage de m'y mettre, puis pendant le preload du ²Remake, je me suis dis qu'il n'y avait pas de meilleure timing pour y jouer, et je ne regrette pas  ::wub::  d'ailleurs j'ai choppé le RE. 0 Remaster ce matin pas cher.

Bon, je le referai pas de suite, car le plaisir de la découverte n'est plus là et niveau gameplay, _ça reste un peu poussif_. En même temps génial, du génie!  ::blink:: 

Maintenant, j'attaque le Remake du 2! *Edit*, non, je me fais le R.E. 0 Remaster, le remake attendra bien 24 heures, autant faire les choses dans l'ordre.

----------


## Momock

@Senuas: un p'tit run avec Chirs vite fait, avant de passer au 2?

----------


## Kaede

> *Super Cloudbuilt* (2017)
> (...)
> Niveau réalisation, c'est plutôt bof-, un bon point pour la DA toutefois (tout en crayonné, c'est très joli et ça reste lisible) mais le reste est oubliable, tant l'OST que l'histoire ou encore l'ergonomie générale.


Ah bon, j'avais bien aimé la musique, moi. Les goûts et les couleurs !
Pour le reste d'accord (surtout l'ergonomie en effet, et c'était peut-être pire dans la première mouture du jeu, sortie avant Super Cloudbuilt).

C'est cool de voir ici des gens jouer à ce jeu dont personne ne parle. C'est un des "purs platformers" full-3D les plus intéressants auxquels j'ai jamais joué, je ne connais pas d'équivalent.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Resident Evil Hd Remaster.*
> 
> 
> Maintenant, j'attaque le Remake du 2! *Edit*, non, je me fais le R.E. 0 Remaster, le remake attendra bien 24 heures, autant faire les choses dans l'ordre.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/60jWJKC/Resident-Ev...4-37-28-27.png https://i.ibb.co/Hx9VqDF/Resident-Ev...4-24-30-79.png


 J'avais fait le remaster de RE 0 avant le premier, du coup ce dernier (enfin le premier, le 1 quoi) m'a beaucoup moins marqué surtout sur le fin dont j'ai eu du mal à me souvenir, j'ai adoré toute la première partie de zéro malgré une certaine rigidité et un gameplay "à l'ancienne", là où le remaster du premier est quand même plus souple ne serait-ce que sur l'inventaire par exemple.

Et une question c'est quoi ce que tu appelles la bonne fin ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah bon, j'avais bien aimé la musique, moi. Les goûts et les couleurs !
> Pour le reste d'accord (surtout l'ergonomie en effet, et c'était peut-être pire dans la première mouture du jeu, sortie avant Super Cloudbuilt).
> 
> C'est cool de voir ici des gens jouer à ce jeu dont personne ne parle. C'est un des "purs platformers" full-3D les plus intéressants auxquels j'ai jamais joué, je ne connais pas d'équivalent.


En fait pour les musiques, c'est pas tellement qu'elles sont mauvaises, mais je trouve qu'elles bouclent trop vite et qu'elles sont trop peu nombreuses. Résultat, ça fait un peu cheap et à un moment ça me saoul.

Dans le même genre fast-plateformer 3D mais vue à la première personne, il y a Deadcore qui a excellente réputation.

----------


## Euklif

> C'est cool de voir ici des gens jouer à ce jeu dont personne ne parle. C'est un des "purs platformers" full-3D les plus intéressants auxquels j'ai jamais joué, je ne connais pas d'équivalent.


Je ne connaissais pas ce jeu... Par contre, j'ai maté un trailer et pensé de suite à *Razed*. Si ça peut t'être utile (j'y ai pas joué donc je ne sait pas ce que cela vaut en revanche).

----------


## Anark

> C'est cool de voir ici des gens jouer à ce jeu dont personne ne parle. C'est un des "purs platformers" full-3D les plus intéressants auxquels j'ai jamais joué, je ne connais pas d'équivalent.


En TPS je pense qu'effectivement, Cloudbuilt écrase tout ce qui existe. Par contre il y a pas mal d'équivalents en vue FPS. Selon moi les meilleurs représentants sont :
- Mirror's edge
- Deadcore
- SEUM

edit : grillé..

----------


## Hyeud

> Je l'ai pas fait mais les game designers ça vieillit particulièrement mal tellement la technique évolue vite. The Cave était moyen.


J'ai bien aimé personnellement The Cave, mais c'est pas le sujet car ça n'a rien à voir, Thimbleweed Park a vraiment été fait dans l'esprit P'n'C de cette époque, voir ma critique rapide :




> Je viens de finir en Hard Thimbleweed Park il était number one sur ma shopping list.
> 
> Et bien aucun regret, j'ai vraiment apprécié les énigmes tordues au possible, j'étais bien dans la tête des développeurs, il n'y a qu'à la fin où j'ai du me servir de l'Astuçotron, car ça devenait vraiment dingue, pourtant j'étais très fier de moi d'avoir trouvé certains trucs vraiment bizarres tout seul, comme la réparation de la montre.
> Tout y est pour les quarantenaires qui ont vécu l'époque Monkey Island, Maniac Mansion, Day of the Tentacle, les références, l'humour sarcastique (mention spéciale pour Ransome le clown ignoble), l'ambiance Twin Peaks, une enquête qui part en live. 
> On dirige 5 personnages assez rapidement dans le jeu, et c'est un vrai bonheur d'écouter tous les dialogues différents suivant les persos utilisés, on y voit le boulot de dingue de la part du studio, 90% des énigmes/utilisation des objets sont logiques et si on est un bon farfouilleur on ne galère pas tant que ça même en hard, pour les newbies du P'n'C je conseillerais néanmoins de commencer par le mode "casu" qui est beaucoup plus facile.
> 20 balles pour + de 20h de jeu, grave rentable !

----------


## Kaede

> edit : grillé..


Ca va, on n'avait pas encore cité Seum  :;): 
Dans ma wishlist, un peu dans le même genre, il y a aussi Impulsion.

Merci pour la suggestion de RAZED que je ne connaissais pas, je note.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini *Subnautica*.
Je comprend toutes les louanges, mais c'est pas pour moi. J'ai adoré le côté aventure et la narration, mais tout ce qui est collecte/craft n'a pour moi aucun intérêt à part ralentir la progression et la rendre fastidieuse.
Je suis passé progressivement par tous les modes (survie/freedom/freedom+cheat/creative) pour m'éviter la lourdeur et la frustration. Très bonne idée des dév d'avoir ajouté ces modes. J'ai fini le jeu en 13 heures, et sans ces combines je l'aurais laissé tomber. Je trouve qu'il manque un mode entre freedom et creative, où on n'a pas à gérer de ressources mais on peut mourir, on doit gérer son O², et on ne peut crafter que ce qu'on a déjà découvert.
Malgré tout j'ai adoré l'histoire, il y a beaucoup de choses à découvrir, c'est mystérieux et bien amené. J'ai ressenti une petite vibe Lost, sauf que c'était pas une arnaque totale.
Je comprend que pour ceux qui aiment ces mécaniques (qu'ils brûlent  ::ninja:: ) ce soit le GOTY.

----------


## Polochon_street

Je viens de finir *Spec Ops: The Line* qui m'a généreusement été offert par un canard, que je remercie chaudement  ::): 
J'ai vraiment bien aimé, je m'attendais à un TPS moyen de gamme avec une histoire bateau et j'ai été agréablement surpris, l'histoire (sans spoiler) est vraiment bien amenée, et j'ai trouvé le système de couvert plutôt bien géré pour un jeu de 2012 (?).
Objectivement, je pense que j'aurais dû le trouver un peu rébarbatif (vu qu'il y a assez peu de variété dans les ennemis/armes au final), mais vu que la maniabilité est agréable, ça n'a pas été le cas. Je recommande beaucoup aux amateurs du genre  ::wub::

----------


## pitmartinz

Je viens de finir : *Yakuza 0*, qui m'avait été offert lors des cadeaux de l'avent.

Je c/c honteusement mon retour posté dans les review steam :

J'ai joué presque 40h à Yakuza 0 et ait terminé sa trame principale... en finissant seulement le jeu à ~30%.
Yakuza 0 est donc un portage par Sega d'un ancien jeu PS2... et il semble que les retours sur ce dernier aient été assez bons car les autres Yakuza ne vont pas tarder à suivre.

D'un point de vue graphique, le jeu a veilli, mais ça reste acceptable... certes, tout est un peu trop carré, l'aire de jeu est petite et l'ont "sent" les limitations inéhrentes au système d'origine, mais... ça passe.

Un gros travail a été effectué sur le rendu des personnages, qui sont très réussis... j'ai d'ailleurs dégainé le "screenshot" très souvent devant le rendu très saisissant de ces derniers.

Au niveau du gameplay, je le découperais en 2 parties... la première, ce sont les combats, forcément très présents dans le jeu. Je les ai trouvés sympa, sans plus... les "heat actions" sont nombreuses, spectaculaires... et globalement bien réussies.

Le seul soucis, c'est qu'au bout de la 124e fois qu'on l'active, bon... on le voit plus vraiment.
Chaque personnage jouable (2 au total) à ses propres styles de combat (3 chacun) qu'il doit débloquer et faire évoluer à coup de millions de yens et de missions auprès de maîtres.

Dans les faits, j'ai bien aimé me battre avec Majima, le style "breakdance" était très marrant et avait le grand avantage de terminer assez rapidement les combats de groupes... ce qui me laisse à penser que les combats n'étaient pas le plus gros point fort du jeu, tant ils étaient répétitifs.

Dans le gameplay toujours, il faut parler des "mini-jeux".
Alors là, c'est la foire au n'importe quoi... mais en bien !

Course de petites voitures, Disco, Karaoké, Catfights, Mahjong, Cabaret Club, etc...

Il y a de tout... et il y a énormement de trucs à faire dans chaque catégorie.
Bon par contre... pour moi c'était presque trop.

J'ai fait quelques trucs de manière assez poussée (le Karaoké était funky par exemple), mais j'ai mis de côté d'autres mini jeux car cela prenait trop de temps.

Ceci dit, ces derniers distraient le joueur de l'histoire de manière assez efficace et je garde un bon souvenir de la majorité d'entre eux... job done !

Vient la dernière partie... l'histoire.
Yakuza 0 vous met dans la peau de 2 personnages dont les chemins vont se croiser à cause d'un bout de terrain qui est au centre d'une lutte de pouvoir entre plusieurs organisations mafieuses et au sein de ces dernières.

Les personnages sont un peu trop caricaturaux, mais sans que l'exagération ne soit rédibitoire.
La doublure est bien faite, le jeu des acteurs et très bon, il y a énooooooooooormement de vidéos, de bla-bla et rebondissements... parfois on s'y perd un peu... par fois on a l'impression de ne pas jouer à un jeu vidéo, mais de suivre un série... mais accordant généralement un grande importance à la partie scénaristique, j'ai bien aimé.

Yakuza 0 est un peu perché parfois... parce qu'il retranscrit bien cette autre culture qu'est la culture japonaise, mais c'était un périple que j'ai apprécié... et qui m'amènera surement à tester les prochains remake... d'autant plus que (cerise sur le gateau), ces derniers sont vendus à prix doux.

----------


## DeadFish

> Je suis passé progressivement par tous les modes (survie/freedom/freedom+cheat/creative) pour m'éviter la lourdeur et la frustration. Très bonne idée des dév d'avoir ajouté ces modes.


La béquille des jeux lâches qui brodent des mécaniques prétextes autour d'un pitch ou une esthétique. Si un élément de ton jeu est merdique, tu le mets pas ; si tu le mets, alors tu l'assumes.

----------


## Astasloth

> Je viens de finir : *Yakuza 0*, qui m'avait été offert lors des cadeaux de l'avent.
> 
> Je c/c honteusement mon retour posté dans les review steam :
> 
> J'ai joué presque 40h à Yakuza 0 et ait terminé sa trame principale... en finissant seulement le jeu à ~30%.
> Yakuza 0 est donc un portage par Sega d'un ancien jeu PS2... et il semble que les retours sur ce dernier aient été assez bons car les autres Yakuza ne vont pas tarder à suivre.
> 
> D'un point de vue graphique, le jeu a veilli, mais ça reste acceptable... certes, tout est un peu trop carré, l'aire de jeu est petite et l'ont "sent" les limitations inéhrentes au système d'origine, mais... ça passe.
> ...


Juste une précision : Yakuza 0 n'est pas un portage d'un jeu PS2, c'est un préquel de la série qui est sorti sur PS3 et PS4 en 2015 au Japon et qui a mis 2 ans pour arriver dans nos contrées.
Et le jeu a ensuite été porté sur pc.

Et les autres jeux suivent déjà. Yakuza kiwami (remake du premier Yakuza, qui est bien sorti sur PS2 lui) et Yakuza kiwami 2 sont sortis sur console en Europe depuis un moment déjà. C'est juste le pc qui a toujours un train de retard. Mais il me semble que Yakuza Kiwami ne va pas tarder à arriver sur Steam.

----------


## pitmartinz

Merci pour la précision... c'est vrai qu'au vu de la zone de jeu et des qualités graphiques, ça pouvait pas être aussi vieux que la PS2.
Et oui, j'ai vu la pub pour Kiwami... apparement il y en a pas mal d'autres... Kiwami, c'est lequel 1 ? 2 ?

----------


## Astasloth

Kiwami, c'est le remake du tout premier Yakuza.
Kiwami 2, c'est le remake du 2e Yakuza.

 ::P:

----------


## Mikch

Kiwami arrive le 19 février sur Steam. Pour le moment, aucune annonce faite pour les autres Yakuza, mais on peut penser que Sega Europe va petit à petit les ramener tous sur PC.

----------


## Harest

> Ca va, on n'avait pas encore cité Seum 
> Dans ma wishlist, un peu dans le même genre, il y a aussi Impulsion.
> 
> Merci pour la suggestion de RAZED que je ne connaissais pas, je note.


Malheureusement Razed pour l'avoir vu en stream (la non-recommandation du-dit streamer), c'était pas trop ça :/. Mais oui Deadcore est clairement dans le top sur ce genre même si (Super) Cloudbuilt sont probablement plus techniques. Et Impulsion ou SEUM sont très bons également.

----------


## dieuvomi

Je me suis refait *MDK* et *MDK2*, à chaque fois que je les refait j'ai des soucis différents, normal les jeux commencent à dater. Donc à chaque fois je passe un moment à m'amuser à refaire marcher les jeux correctement, puis ensuite je les finis. Enfin cette fois c'était plus simple, un fanpatch pour le premier MDK résous tous les problèmes et le deuxième ne pose que rarement de gros soucis.

Hében c'est toujours aussi cool. Le premier est génial, comme à l'époque. Avec des niveaux très grands, beaucoup d'ennemis, un peu de démembrement, beaucoup d'humour et une galère à trouver la bonne config pour le clavier. Un genre de DOOM en TPS très fun et avec des arènes plus grandes.

MDK2 c'est la même, toujours fun. Trois persos, donc un peu plus de matière grise à solliciter mais relativement peu quand même. De nouvelles idées à chaque nouvelle salle, encore plus grandes. On perd un peu en petits détails (genre le démembrement) mais on gagne en humour stupide. Bon l'age ne fait pas du bien au moteur qui se met quelquefois à tourner un peu chelou (genre des bugs de collision que j'ai jamais eu jusqu'ici).

Je vous déconseille MDK2HD, il tourne miraculeusement sur mon PC actuel mais c'est la première fois qu'il fonctionne correctement, depuis le temps que je l'ai... Autant prendre l'original, il fait pas chier.

----------


## ds108j

> Je me suis refait *MDK* et *MDK2*, à chaque fois que je les refait j'ai des soucis différents, normal les jeux commencent à dater. Donc à chaque fois je passe un moment à m'amuser à refaire marcher les jeux correctement, puis ensuite je les finis. Enfin cette fois c'était plus simple, un fanpatch pour le premier MDK résous tous les problèmes et le deuxième ne pose que rarement de gros soucis.
> 
> Hében c'est toujours aussi cool. Le premier est génial, comme à l'époque. Avec des niveaux très grands, beaucoup d'ennemis, un peu de démembrement, beaucoup d'humour et une galère à trouver la bonne config pour le clavier. Un genre de DOOM en TPS très fun et avec des arènes plus grandes.
> 
> MDK2 c'est la même, toujours fun. Trois persos, donc un peu plus de matière grise à solliciter mais relativement peu quand même. De nouvelles idées à chaque nouvelle salle, encore plus grandes. On perd un peu en petits détails (genre le démembrement) mais on gagne en humour stupide. Bon l'age ne fait pas du bien au moteur qui se met quelquefois à tourner un peu chelou (genre des bugs de collision que j'ai jamais eu jusqu'ici).
> 
> Je vous déconseille MDK2HD, il tourne miraculeusement sur mon PC actuel mais c'est la première fois qu'il fonctionne correctement, depuis le temps que je l'ai... Autant prendre l'original, il fait pas chier.


Dans le genre aussi fun (enfin dans ma mémoire, je l'avais adoré, j'ai même encore les CD) il y à Giant Citizen Kabuto

----------


## dieuvomi

J'ai jamais pu le faire, mais ouais je pense m'y mettre après. Dommage que le projet de Nick Bruty ait pas abouti, c'était un successeur spirituel à MDK et Giants, et j'en ai entendu parler qu'il n'y a pas longtemps. Et ça a floppé le Kickstarter.

----------


## ShotMaster

Fini *Blossom Tales* sur Switch.

C'est une copie carbone de Zelda 3, mais sans le génie. Le jeu n'est pas mauvais, il m'a duré environ 6h pour boucler l'histoire en ligne presque droite, et j'ai quand même récupérer beaucoup de trucs secondaires.

La maniabilité est correcte, un peu frustrante sur certaines phases qui demandent des déplacements rapides ET précis sous peine de chutes. Le perso glisse un peu trop dans ces phases donc ça.
C'est plutôt niveau activité que ça pèche, on retrouve 3 types de puzzles qui sont recyclés ad nauseam (marcher sur des tuiles sans repasser 2 fois au même endroits, pousser des blocs glissants ou non, orienter des statues/objets dans la direction indiquée par le décors). Là où un Zelda 3 propose des nouveautés tout au long du gameplay, là le jeu peine vraiment à se recycler. (On choppe aussi très très peu d'objets à utiliser).

Enfin la difficulté est nulle. On est souvent swarm par des hordes d'ennemis, les boss ont des patterns ultra difficiles à esquiver et surtout sont des sacs à PV de folie MAIS y'a quasiment rien qui fait mal dans ce jeu. TOUTES les attaques virent un demi-coeur. Et le jeu est très généreux en soins, donc le plus rentable c'est de bourrer comme un idiot en spammant les soins sans se faire trop chier à esquiver.

Si on enlève ces défauts, les 6h sont quand même très plaisantes. Les décors varient bien, on retrouve pas mal de salles avec des pièges sympas à esquiver, quelques secrets à trouver qui sont bien dans l'esprit. Si le jeu avait duré 15h, clairement ça aurait été trop, là je me le suis fait sur le Week end et c'était cool.

----------


## Illynir

> Je me suis refait *MDK* et *MDK2*, à chaque fois que je les refait j'ai des soucis différents, normal les jeux commencent à dater. Donc à chaque fois je passe un moment à m'amuser à refaire marcher les jeux correctement, puis ensuite je les finis. Enfin cette fois c'était plus simple, un fanpatch pour le premier MDK résous tous les problèmes et le deuxième ne pose que rarement de gros soucis.
> 
> Hében c'est toujours aussi cool. Le premier est génial, comme à l'époque. Avec des niveaux très grands, beaucoup d'ennemis, un peu de démembrement, beaucoup d'humour et une galère à trouver la bonne config pour le clavier. Un genre de DOOM en TPS très fun et avec des arènes plus grandes.
> 
> MDK2 c'est la même, toujours fun. Trois persos, donc un peu plus de matière grise à solliciter mais relativement peu quand même. De nouvelles idées à chaque nouvelle salle, encore plus grandes. On perd un peu en petits détails (genre le démembrement) mais on gagne en humour stupide. Bon l'age ne fait pas du bien au moteur qui se met quelquefois à tourner un peu chelou (genre des bugs de collision que j'ai jamais eu jusqu'ici).
> 
> Je vous déconseille MDK2HD, il tourne miraculeusement sur mon PC actuel mais c'est la première fois qu'il fonctionne correctement, depuis le temps que je l'ai... Autant prendre l'original, il fait pas chier.


J'ai toujours trouvé ces jeux à chier mais c'était des claques à l'époque avec les 3DFX donc j'en garde quand même un souvenir nostalgique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

MDK la version actuelle sur GoG c'est des bugs graphiques jusqu'au tronc et jouable qu'au clavier.

----------


## Getz

> MDK la version actuelle sur GoG c'est des bugs graphiques jusqu'au tronc et jouable qu'au clavier.


Injouable au clavier tu veux dire, cette jouabilité de l'enfer!  :Boom:

----------


## Hyeud

Je viens de finir GRIS.

Un jeu poétique, avec des graphismes sortis tout droit de la tête d'un peintre, accompagné d'une musique magnifique collant parfaitement au contexte. Un peu de plates-formes, un peu d'énigmes, un petit 5-6h de jeu pour compléter le jeu à 100%. Bref pour moi un GOTY 2018, qui a quelques jours près aurait été un GOTY 2019.
A noter que l'on débloque des pouvoirs permettant de visiter des zones supplémentaires, c'est donc un Zelmetronia.  :X1:  ::ninja:: 
Une fois le jeu fini on peut rejouer les séquences comme on veut, donc, ne paniquez pas si vous avez raté un truc.

----------


## Hilikkus

Bon cru de jeux finis cette semaine:

*The Legend of Zelda: The Breath of The Wild*
Je n'avais plus touché à un Zelda depuis le premier sur NES, donc je ne savais pas vraiment à quoi m'attendre... et bien c'est simple, c'est un grand jeu. Je ne détaille pas plus parce que tout a été dit un peu partout sur lui. Sincèrement, si vous ne l'avez pas encore fait: jouez-y.

*Celeste*
Je suis amateur de jeu de plateforme sans verser dans l'ultra masochisme (Traduction: j'aime bien *Super Meat Boy* mais je ne l'ai jamais terminé, alors que j'adore *Rayman Origins* & *Rayman Legends* que je ponce régulièrement). Celeste tend vers le coté plateforme masocore de SMB, et j'ai été surpris de la difficulté des premiers niveaux. Dans la suite, le niveau d'exigence reste haut mais très rarement frustrant grâce à la maniabilité excellente et aux mécaniques de jeu qui se renouvellent fréquemment. J'avoue avoir ressenti une certaines lassitude sur les derniers niveaux, mais le scénario (très atypique et assez fort pour un jeu de ce type) m'a fait tenir bon. Pas au point de ratisser les niveaux à la conquête des fraises manquantes, des faces B ou des coeurs bleus. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pas de dernier niveau "le Coeur" pour moi, donc.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Celeste*
> Je suis amateur de jeu de plateforme sans verser dans l'ultra masochisme (Traduction: j'aime bien *Super Meat Boy* mais je ne l'ai jamais terminé, alors que j'adore *Rayman Origins* & *Rayman Legends* que je ponce régulièrement). Celeste tend vers le coté plateforme masocore de SMB, et j'ai été surpris de la difficulté des premiers niveaux. Dans la suite, le niveau d'exigence reste haut mais très rarement frustrant grâce à la maniabilité excellente et aux mécaniques de jeu qui se renouvellent fréquemment. J'avoue avoir ressenti une certaines lassitude sur les derniers niveaux, mais le scénario (très atypique et assez fort pour un jeu de ce type) m'a fait tenir bon. Pas au point de ratisser les niveaux à la conquête des fraises manquantes, des faces B ou des coeurs bleus. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pas de dernier niveau "le Coeur" pour moi, donc.


Par curiosité, combien de temps pour une partie "casu"? Je me dis que ça doit se finir vite quand même.

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai mis 12 heures, sachant que j'estime à au moins 3 heures sur des fraises galères à chopper. Pour un habitué du genre, finir sans tenter d'attraper une fraise ni face B ça doit prendre 6-7 heures max.

----------


## Supergounou

12h ça reste raisonnable pour un jeu du genre à 20 balles, merci pour la réponse  :;):

----------


## Nacodaco

Celeste j'ai vraiment adoré mais il y a définitivement un "truc" qui me gêne dans la maniabilité. Je me retrouve systématiquement à rater des dash (par ex. je veux aller en haut à droite, ça va à droite) et ça m'a flingué l'envie de compléter le jeu à fond.

Pourtant j'adore ce genre. J'ai terminé SMB à 100% (et même une partie des achievements). Mais là j'ai peur de casser des manettes.

ps : et le jeu a une communauté insupportable accessoirement, à la Undertale.

----------


## poulpator

Si tu joues au joycon c'est normal la jouabilité flinguée. Sinon...  ::ninja::

----------


## dieuvomi

> Injouable au clavier tu veux dire, cette jouabilité de l'enfer!


Quoi vraiment? Y'a pas la souris configurable à un moment? J'ai la version Steam et la version CD et j'ai jamais eu aucun soucis. J'ai lu partout que la version GOG galérait moins. Mince. C'est bon à savoir.

----------


## Harest

> Celeste j'ai vraiment adoré mais il y a définitivement un "truc" qui me gêne dans la maniabilité. Je me retrouve systématiquement à rater des dash (par ex. je veux aller en haut à droite, ça va à droite) et ça m'a flingué l'envie de compléter le jeu à fond.
> 
> Pourtant j'adore ce genre. J'ai terminé SMB à 100% (et même une partie des achievements). Mais là j'ai peur de casser des manettes.
> 
> ps : et le jeu a une communauté insupportable accessoirement, à la Undertale.


C'est un problème assez récurrent dans les jeux ne prenant en compte que 8 directions. Faudrait pouvoir paramétrer la sensibilité des diagonales dans les options.

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai toujours trouvé ces jeux à chier


Modobell.  ::(:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Celeste j'ai vraiment adoré mais il y a définitivement un "truc" qui me gêne dans la maniabilité. Je me retrouve systématiquement à rater des dash (par ex. je veux aller en haut à droite, ça va à droite) et ça m'a flingué l'envie de compléter le jeu à fond.
> 
> Pourtant j'adore ce genre. J'ai terminé SMB à 100% (et même une partie des achievements). Mais là j'ai peur de casser des manettes.


C'est vrai que je ne compte plus le nombre de mort bête à cause d'une direction de dash erronée ! Mais on s'y fait bien je trouve.

----------


## Zerger

Ca me rappelle les débuts sur Volgarr the Viking, quand ton cerveau, après toutes ces années de modernité, doit se réhabituer à des sauts à inertie fixe (en gros, tu peux pas altérer la trajectoire de ton saut une fois en l'air)  :^_^:

----------


## Kaelis

> un "truc" qui me gêne dans la maniabilité. Je me retrouve systématiquement à rater des dash (par ex. je veux aller en haut à droite, ça va à droite)


J'ai eu le même problème, j'ai même essayé plusieurs manettes mais sans succès. Sur un jeu aussi buté ça pardonne pas.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Celeste j'ai vraiment adoré mais il y a définitivement un "truc" qui me gêne dans la maniabilité. (...) ps : et le jeu a une communauté insupportable accessoirement, à la Undertale.


J'y joue aussi (de manière super épisodique) et j'ai ce problème de dash qui foire avec un pad Xbox One sur les diagonales ou vers le haut. Faut être bien appliqué pour bien faire la diagonale et dans un enchaînement un peu rapide c'est pas rare de se louper.
Et pour la secte des Undertaliens, c'est l'effet nintendo 8bits, non ? J'attends de voir la fin mais je suis pas renversé par l'histoire pour l'instant. Je me sens pas du tout impliqué par l'ascension du mont Celeste. J'en ai un peu rien à carrer du personnage que je trouve très gamine dans ses remarques. Je doute de voir la lumière en arrivant au sommet (mais je verrais pas la fin-fin si je comprends bien car je ramasse pas toutes les fraises, encore moins les K7 et les cristaux).

Sinon, j'ai fini *Yoku's Island Express*. Hormis une BO que j'ai pas trop aimé et un univers un poil trop sucré, c'était un très bon moment. Je l'ai fini en une dizaine d'heure et j'ai continué un peu plus pour ramasser les trucs optionnels qu'il me manquait (il n'y en avait pas beaucoup et ils étaient indiqués sur la carte donc ça a pas du tout été un calvaire de complétionniste à faire). Je suis arrivé aux 100% et avec la fin "épilogue" après deux heures de plus.
Très bon concept de base en tout cas, mettre du gameplay de flipper dans un genre de metroïdvania (light). J'espère qu'il feront une suite avec des "tables" de flipper encore plus complexes et une physique de balle plus poussée.

----------


## Hilikkus

> ps : et le jeu a une communauté insupportable accessoirement, à la Undertale.





> Et pour la secte des Undertaliens, c'est l'effet nintendo 8bits, non ?


Je ne suis pas du tout au courant des supposés méfaits des communautés de Undertale et Celeste (tout au plus j'ai eu vent du user score anormalement élevé sur Metacritic pour Undertale) par contre ces deux jeux ont en commun une très bonne OST et donc une tétrachiée de reprises et remix dispo un peu partout.

----------


## M.Rick75

C'est vrai. J'aime beaucoup la BO de Celeste.
Pour Undertale, j'ai appuyé un peu (moi aussi, je voyais pas exactement ce que Nacodaco voulait dire avec communauté insupportable). Mais, sans y avoir joué, j'ai le sentiment qu'Undertale est vraiment overhypé (je veux pas lancer de débat, ce n'est que mon impression).

----------


## Nacodaco

> et j'ai ce problème de dash qui foire avec un pad Xbox One sur les diagonales ou vers le haut


Oui c'est la même chez moi. Et de toute façon j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les jeux qui exigent d’exécuter des diagonales précises sur les manettes, je dois avoir les doigts trop boudinés  ::ninja::   Fatalement, les déplacements à la SMB me posaient beaucoup moins de problèmes...

Et je wishlist *Yoku*, vous m'avez donné envie ! (ce topic est dangereux)




> Je ne suis pas du tout au courant des supposés méfaits des communautés de Undertale et Celeste (tout au plus j'ai eu vent du user score anormalement élevé sur Metacritic pour Undertale) par contre ces deux jeux ont en commun une très bonne OST et donc une tétrachiée de reprises et remix dispo un peu partout.


Ce que tu essaies de dire c'est que c'est la faute aux musicos ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nacodaco

De mon côté j'ai terminé 2 jeux gratuits récupérés ce mois-ci :

*A Story About My Uncle* : si ça se rapproche d'un platformer, généralement, j'aime bien. Sauf que là on a vite fait le tour : ça se renouvelle peu - voir mal - au fil de l'aventure. Heureusement pour lui, le jeu est plutôt court. Enfin le scénario est totalement anecdotique... Ca m'aurait embête d'avoir payé je l'avoue.

*What Remains of Edith Finch* : un simulateur de marche dont je n'attendais pas grand chose. C'est finalement une bien meilleure surprise que l'autre. L'ensemble du jeu se déroule autour d'une maison atypique (dans le vrai sens du terme, c'est pas un T1 parisien) que l'on va parcourir de fond en comble. Je l'ai fait un peu vite au début car j'avais peur de me lasser et de l'abandonner, et je regrette presque. Les différentes pièces regorgent de détails et c'est un vrai plaisir de se balader là-dedans. Seul bémol : j'ai eu l'impression que la fin était un peu baclée. Les derniers lieux visités sont plus petits et les histoires plus courtes.

----------


## Bobbin

> sans y avoir joué, j'ai le sentiment qu'Undertale est vraiment overhypé


 :Boom:   :Boom: 

Undertale c'est vraiment un incident à part dans le jeu vidéo. 

Comme Portal, c'est le truc qu'on a le droit de détester ou d'adorer (c'est pas pour tout le monde), mais il me parait impossible d'avoir une réélle idée de ce que c'est sans y avoir joué quelques heures.

----------


## Momock

> Pour Undertale, j'ai appuyé un peu (moi aussi, je voyais pas exactement ce que Nacodaco voulait dire avec communauté insupportable). Mais, sans y avoir joué, j'ai le sentiment qu'Undertale est vraiment overhypé (je veux pas lancer de débat, ce n'est que mon impression).


Le jeu est extrêmement surévalué. Mais il est sympa. Il doit être pas cher et il est pas long, tu peux t'y essayer à l'occasion.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je me suis longtemps posé la question mais au final non. Et j'aime vraiment pas l'esthétique 8bits NES. J'ai l'impression que le twist du jeu tourne autour du fait que l'on peut (doit) 

Spoiler Alert! 


faire le jeu sans tuer aucun monstre

. Rien que ça, ça m'a tenu éloigné (le fait de le savoir). Plus le label "jeu Pipomantis", où j'ai été quasi systématiquement déçu les fois où j'ai suivi son enthousiasme de chien fou.
Bon, ça avait l'air un peu marrant avec des dialogues qui m'ont rappelé Monkey Island (une scène avec un squelette, vu sur dans un fil de discussion ici).

Sinon, je suis aussi sur le point de finir *What Remains of Edith Finch*. J'ai un sentiment mitigé. Autant j'ai trouvé bouleversante la mort de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Gregory, le bébé (en faire un moment joyeux. C'est un sacré tour de force)

, idem avec celle de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Lewis à la conserverie (même si j'ai trouvé lourd de coupler ça avec des histoires d'addictions à des substances)

. Ça me met un peu mal à l'aise de jouer à un jeu où il y a autant de morts qui ne se justifient que par la volonté d'un scénariste (même si à la fin, peut-être qu'il va y avoir un lien avec une explication plus formelle sur le 

Spoiler Alert! 


caractère psychotique de tous les personnages

).
C'est pas que je trouve ça malsain, c'est vraiment exagéré, mais je trouve ça un peu gratuit, et donc au final un peu artificiel.

Enfin... j'aime bien quand même (mais avec un petit goût désagréable en fond).

----------


## Sao

> Je me suis longtemps posé la question mais au final non. Et j'aime vraiment pas l'esthétique 8bits NES. J'ai l'impression que le twist du jeu tourne autour du fait que l'on peut (doit) 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> faire le jeu sans tuer aucun monstre
> 
> . Rien que ça, ça m'a tenu éloigné (le fait de le savoir). Plus le label "jeu Pipomantis", où j'ai été quasi systématiquement déçu les fois où j'ai suivi enthousiasme de chien fou.
> Bon, ça avait l'air un peu marrant avec des dialogues qui m'ont rappelé Monkey Island (une scène avec un squelette, vu sur dans un fil de discussion ici).
> ...


J'ai beaucoup aimé me faire balader dans mes ressentis pendant le jeu.

Le moment dont tu parles avec le 

Spoiler Alert! 


bébé est affreux car à cet instant, tu as déjà vécu plusieurs morts de plusieurs protagonistes (celui sur la balançoire m'a quasiment fait chialer) donc tu sais ce qui va lui arriver à ce petit bébé innocent dans son bain. C'est horrible de faire vivre ça au joueur, mais tellement bien rendu à la fois.
Et puis "Ha tiens ?" la maman revient, elle va le reprendre et ... Bah non. Purée. Quelle sensation de malaise (surtout que le deuxième à la maison bah il a 3 mois)

  ::cry:: 

C'est même plus un ascenseur émotionnel à ce niveau-là, c'est carrément la gondole du parc Astérix.

----------


## M.Rick75

::):  (

Spoiler Alert! 


félicitations Sao. Je crois que j'avais vu passer ça dans le topic des papas et des reums, ou dans les bmdj

).

Ben 

Spoiler Alert! 


la balançoire 

ça m'a rien fait. Qui va mettre 

Spoiler Alert! 


une balançoire face à une falaise sur une branche d'arbre

 (

Spoiler Alert! 


même si on peut imaginer qu'il n'y avait pas de falaise ni de branche d'arbre et que c'était qu'un accident domestique

) ?
Mais c'est aussi bien raconté quand même. On sait là aussi ce qui va arriver (et comment) mais la manière de le raconter t’emmène quelque part.

Enfin, pour "qui-tu-sais", ça me fait encore des trucs d'y repenser.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Super Cloudbuilt* (2017)


Pas trop l'endroit mais bon tant pis, mais pour les curieux le jeu est actuellement à 1€.

----------


## schouffy

Merci pour l'info, j'hésitais mais à ce prix je n'hésite plus.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'attendu si longtemps, mais j'ai enfin lancé les DLCs de Dishonored. Un tour rapide sur Dunwall City Trials pour confirmer mon opinion : ça ne m'intéresse pas. Par contre, j'ai terminé *The Knife of Dunwall* que m'a offert madgicsysteme via cpcgifts. Le DLC est dans la continuité du jeu, très bon donc. J'ai un peu rushé la dernière mission (sur 3) vu la quantité d'ennemis présents.

----------


## banditbandit

> Pas trop l'endroit mais bon tant pis, mais pour les curieux le jeu est actuellement à 1€.





> Merci pour l'info, j'hésitais mais à ce prix je n'hésite plus.


Et puis faut jamais dire non à une petite culbute.  :;):

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini le mois dernier *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*

En tant que grand fan du premier épisode, je ne pouvais pas passer à coté de ce reboot. J'ai retrouvé avec grand plaisir le même gameplay de parkour, où le plaisir réside dans la recherche de la conservation de l'élan et d'optimisation de chemin: Clairement, si on a aimé le premier *Mirror's Edge*, je ne vois pas comment on peut détester celui là. La ville est jolie bien qu'un poil uniforme en terme de level design. Bonne nouvelle, pile quand je commençais à me lasser des toits, le jeu m'emmène dans des tunnels et sur un chantier qui ont été les terrains d'explorations dans lesquels je me suis le plus amusé. Et que dire de la dernière zone en bord de mer, qui nous poussent aux actions les plus impressionnantes (et exigeantes). 

La plupart des missions principales se font dans des maps séparées et dédiées, très bien conçues et spectaculaires. On est vraiment dans l'esprit de l'épisode original dans ces moments là (et ce jusque dans le scenar qui est tout aussi osef  ::P: ), c'est cool. Je suis un poil mitigé sur les nouveautés proposées par *Catalyst*: J'aime bien l'ajout du grappin même son utilisation reste assez limitée; C'est une bonne idée d'avoir viré les armes à feu et implémenté un système de combat, notamment quand celui ci permet de pousser / écarter un adversaire pour favoriser la fuite, mais les arènes de combats obligatoires cassent le rythme (heureusement qu'il y en a que 3-4 dans tout le jeu). Dernier regret, l'aspect open world n'apporte rien, on se contente de naviguer d'un point à un autre en suivant le GPS, la ville étant assez avare en point de repère permettant de facilement se frayer un chemin sans. De plus ledit GPS est loin d'être optimisé, en faisant faire des détours alors des chemins plus directs existent.

Pour moi cela reste des défauts mineurs, j'ai réellement kiffé jouer à ce *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*, finir toutes les missions secondaires, chercher à faire les meilleurs temps sur les courses. A priori vu les faibles ventes il n'y aura pas de suite et c'est dommage, mais grand merci quand même à Dice d'avoir sorti ce jeu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Celeste j'ai vraiment adoré mais il y a définitivement un "truc" qui me gêne dans la maniabilité. Je me retrouve systématiquement à rater des dash (par ex. je veux aller en haut à droite, ça va à droite) et ça m'a flingué l'envie de compléter le jeu à fond.
> 
> Pourtant j'adore ce genre. J'ai terminé SMB à 100% (et même une partie des achievements). Mais là j'ai peur de casser des manettes.
> 
> ps : et le jeu a une communauté insupportable accessoirement, à la Undertale.


Il y a une communauté ? Pour un jeu solo avec lequel le pire qui puisse arriver est un joueur ou un article qui en vante les mérites, je trouve la remarque très exagérée.

J'ai effectivement trouvé la direction du dash assez sensible. L'idéal pour 90% du jeu à mon avis reste une bonne croix directionnelle style Dual Shock 4 (sauf pour les trucs comme les plumes), ça réduit significativement les ratages comparé au stick.

----------


## bichoco

> Fini le mois dernier *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*
> 
> En tant que grand fan du premier épisode, je ne pouvais pas passer à coté de ce reboot. J'ai retrouvé avec grand plaisir le même gameplay de parkour, où le plaisir réside dans la recherche de la conservation de l'élan et d'optimisation de chemin: Clairement, si on a aimé le premier *Mirror's Edge*, je ne vois pas comment on peut détester celui là. La ville est jolie bien qu'un poil uniforme en terme de level design. Bonne nouvelle, pile quand je commençais à me lasser des toits, le jeu m'emmène dans des tunnels et sur un chantier qui ont été les terrains d'explorations dans lesquels je me suis le plus amusé. Et que dire de la dernière zone en bord de mer, qui nous poussent aux actions les plus impressionnantes (et exigeantes). 
> 
> La plupart des missions principales se font dans des maps séparées et dédiées, très bien conçues et spectaculaires. On est vraiment dans l'esprit de l'épisode original dans ces moments là (et ce jusque dans le scenar qui est tout aussi osef ), c'est cool. Je suis un poil mitigé sur les nouveautés proposées par *Catalyst*: J'aime bien l'ajout du grappin même son utilisation reste assez limitée; C'est une bonne idée d'avoir viré les armes à feu et implémenté un système de combat, notamment quand celui ci permet de pousser / écarter un adversaire pour favoriser la fuite, mais les arènes de combats obligatoires cassent le rythme (heureusement qu'il y en a que 3-4 dans tout le jeu). Dernier regret, l'aspect open world n'apporte rien, on se contente de naviguer d'un point à un autre en suivant le GPS, la ville étant assez avare en point de repère permettant de facilement se frayer un chemin sans. De plus ledit GPS est loin d'être optimisé, en faisant faire des détours alors des chemins plus directs existent.
> 
> Pour moi cela reste des défauts mineurs, j'ai réellement kiffé jouer à ce *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*, finir toutes les missions secondaires, chercher à faire les meilleurs temps sur les courses. A priori vu les faibles ventes il n'y aura pas de suite et c'est dommage, mais grand merci quand même à Dice d'avoir sorti ce jeu.



Ah! Les  avis positifs sur ce jeux sont plutôt rares... c'est dommage je l'avais vraiment aimé moi aussi, tout comme le 1er!

----------


## Hilikkus

> Ah! Les  avis positifs sur ce jeux sont plutôt rares... c'est dommage je l'avais vraiment aimé moi aussi, tout comme le 1er!


Je viens de lire le retour que tu avais laissé il y a quelques mois, c'est marrant à peu de choses près on dit complètement la même chose  ::P: 

Du coup pour me démarquer je rajoute que j'ai complètement adhéré à la musique, gros taf de la part de Solar Fields !

----------


## akaraziel

> L'idéal pour 90% du jeu à mon avis reste une bonne croix directionnelle style Dual Shock 4 (sauf pour les trucs comme les plumes), ça réduit significativement les ratages comparé au stick.


Clairement, si vous voulez de la précision au pad directionnel, la DS4 est parfaite, et celle de la Xbox est dégueulasse (version 360, mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était pas mieux avec la One). J'ai pas joué à Celeste, mais sur Hollow Knight c'était le jour et la nuit niveau précision.

----------


## banditbandit

*Resident Evil 2* (remake)

Terminé en mode normal avec Claire, 

Je dirais que c'est du classique voir du déjà vu pour peu qu'on ait fait les prédécesseurs, en fin de compte ce commissariat ressemble beaucoup à ce qu'on trouvait dans les manoirs, avec toujours le level design aussi efficace mais sans réelle surprise. Autrement le gameplay est très efficace (avec toujours les mécanismes à l'ancienne), des énigmes assez simples voir simplistes, c'est très joli et le RE Engine tourne comme une horloge.

Aussi la vue tps apporte quand même un grand confort et une modernité bienvenue même si certains auront sans doute la nostalgie des animations des portes qui s'ouvrent  .
Faut dire depuis ya quand même eu des trucs comme The Evil Within ou même RE7 qui ont prouvé qu'on peut faire du survival horror sans forcement se coltiner les scories du passé. ( D'ailleurs j'étais relativement impressionné par la demo de RE7 superbe visuellement, plutôt novateur avec son aspect "projet Blair Witch", et j'espère plus un RE 8 qui reprendrait les codes du 7 qu'un probable remake du 3, même si je cracherais pas dessus)

J'ai pas eu de difficultés particulières si ce n'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


le Tyran qui colle aux basques, par contre une fois sorti du commissariat 

 la conclusion arrive relativement rapidement et j'ai même trouvé cette partie assez simple. 

Pour conclure pas de réelle surprise mais pas de grosse déception non plus, c'est assez court il manque sans doute un chapitre pour étayer un peu le jeu mais bon ya une certaine rejouabilité parait-il, je tenterai peut-être avec Leon par la suite.

----------


## Hyeud

Leon, Ada et le Tofu, si t'aimes le challenge.

----------


## Mikch

La vraie fin n'est accessible qu'après le deuxième run (avec l'autre perso, dans ton cas Leon, pour moi c'était l'inverse.)

Un peu pareil, le jeu a répondu à mes attentes, ni plus ni moins (et c'est déjà bien.)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Leon, Ada et le Tofu, si t'aimes le challenge.


Et Hunk !

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Fini le mois dernier *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*[...]


Dans le premier que j'avais aimé à l'époque, le jeu était une suite de missions. On avait un machin en mode couloir qui collait bien (je trouve) avec le côté course/fuite du jeu. Dans catalyst on nous colle dans un open world avec, si je me souviens bien, pleins de trucs annexe (sans parler d'un infâme arbre de progression) qui font que je me suis retrouvé à faire 50.000* allés/retours pour au final ressentir une grande stagnation dans l'histoire (alors que le jeu est censé procurer la sensation opposée). Résultat j'en ai eu rapidement marre et j'ai désinstallé le jeu. Plus tard j'ai retenté l'expérience mais même constat...

* chiffre non contratuel

----------


## Ruadir

> Fini le mois dernier *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*


Merci pour ce retour, il est toujours agréable de se sentir un peu moins seul.  :;): 
Une petite précision sur les missions principales, le jeu offre la possibilité de les refaire après la fin du jeu. 
Même si je ne déteste pas le monde-ouvert du jeu, c'est vraiment agréable de pouvoir faire un enchaînement de missions comme sur le premier surtout quand la direction artistique est aussi singulière.

Là je suis entrain de me faire un nouveau run des 2 jeux et c'est incroyable de voir à quel point le premier Mirror's Edge n'a pas pris une ride malgré ses 10 ans d’existence. 
Il y a des tas de jeu que j'adore qui ont mal vieillis, soit à cause d'une interface sinistre, des mécaniques de jeux rigide, un moteur graphique dépassé ou encore un level-design peu intriguant.

Mirror's Edge c'est vraiment le seul qui se bonifie avec le temps et qui reste inégalé dans les sentiments d’évasion qu'il procure.

Un Mirror's Edge 3...un jour. :Emo:

----------


## Nono

> Dans le premier que j'avais aimé à l'époque, le jeu était une suite de missions. On avait un machin en mode couloir qui collait bien (je trouve) avec le côté course/fuite du jeu. Dans catalyst on nous colle dans un open world avec, si je me souviens bien, pleins de trucs annexe (sans parler d'un infâme arbre de progression) qui font que je me suis retrouvé à faire 50.000* allés/retours pour au final ressentir une grande stagnation dans l'histoire (alors que le jeu est censé procurer la sensation opposée). Résultat j'en ai eu rapidement marre et j'ai désinstallé le jeu. Plus tard j'ai retenté l'expérience mais même constat...


Il n'y a pas moyen d'enchaîner les missions principales sans devoir se taper tout le gras ?

----------


## Catel

Enfin fini Startopia.  ::cry:: 

La campagne est mal foutue et exacerbe les défauts du jeu. Si vous y bloquez, laissez tout tomber et lancez une partie bac à sable... *sans ces putain d'espions*  :Boom:

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Il n'y a pas moyen d'enchaîner les missions principales sans devoir se taper tout le gras ?


C'est à dire qu'il faut retourner au QG a chaque fois si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Ammoodytes

*GRIS*.

Bah putain  :WTF: , c'était émouvant... Le jeu est très court (fini en 4h, mais pas platiné), et je pense que c'est le format qui convient pour un sujet triste - sinon ça devient lourd à mon avis.
Entre le propos, discret, et l'esthétique aquarelle et onirique superbe ce jeu m'a profondément touché.
En terme de _gameplay_  c'est assez proche de *Limbo* (ou *Inside*) dans le sens où il n'y a pas énormément d'actions possibles, les énigmes ne sont bloquantes (du moins pas très longtemps), c'est fluide et le personnage répond très bien (de la plateforme pour les personnes qui n'aiment pas les plateformes), par contre on ne peut pas mourir (

Spoiler Alert! 


le jeu est une métaphore du deuil et de dépression, et des étapes jusqu'à l'acceptation

).

Ne pas jouer à ce jeu si :
- vous venez juste de perdre un proche ou
- vous n'avez aucune empathie,
- vous n'aimez pas l'aquarelle.

Je suis trop sensible  :Emo:

----------


## Guntha

*Metro: Last Light (Redux)*

Il ne me semble pas que le premier épisode était aussi dirigiste (j'y avais joué en 2015, j'ai acheté les 2 à la même époque mais je n'ai pas enchaîné sur le 2ème  :Facepalm: )
J'ai eu l'impression de jouer une bonne moitié du jeu comme si c'était un walking simulator; après avoir rejoué récemment à Quake 1 et Arcane Dimensions, avec leurs niveaux tordus et leur géométrie très lisible, ça fait un choc de rejouer à un FPS couloir-couloir avec même des murs invisibles même pas dissimulés  ::P:  Bizarrement j'ai le souvenir que j'aurais pu placer Metro 2033 juste derrière mes FPS favoris (les Half-Life et F.E.A.R.), faudrait peut-être que j'y rejoue pour en avoir le cœur net.

J'ai quand même passé un bon moment, même si en choisissant de jouer avec les voix russes sous-titrées en français, c'est parfois difficile de profiter du décor en lisant les sous-titres, ou à l'inverse de lire les dialogues pendant de la grosse action. Un critère important pour juger un FPS, c'est de savoir si les fusils à pompe ont un bon feeling, et ici c'est le cas  ::P:

----------


## Melcirion

*Forgotton Anne*  sur Switch.

Tres belle histoire servie par une superbe DAA (inspiration Ghibli) et une musique de grande qualité.
J'aurais aime que le jeu soit plus long pour ne pas sortir de ce monde...

----------


## bichoco

> Dans le premier que j'avais aimé à l'époque, le jeu était une suite de missions. On avait un machin en mode couloir qui collait bien (je trouve) avec le côté course/fuite du jeu. Dans catalyst on nous colle dans un open world avec, si je me souviens bien, pleins de trucs annexe (sans parler d'un infâme arbre de progression) qui font que je me suis retrouvé à faire 50.000* allés/retours pour au final ressentir une grande stagnation dans l'histoire (alors que le jeu est censé procurer la sensation opposée). Résultat j'en ai eu rapidement marre et j'ai désinstallé le jeu. Plus tard j'ai retenté l'expérience mais même constat...
> 
> * chiffre non contratuel


On peut rapidement débloquer des points de téléportations qui diminuent grandement les aller-retours. Après même s'il on utilise tout le temps le voyage rapide on a pas un enchainement aussi fluide des missions que dans le 1er.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Il n'y a pas moyen d'enchaîner les missions principales sans devoir se taper tout le gras ?


Ben il suffit de finir le jeu, on peut ensuite refaire les missions une par une  ::trollface::  Plus sérieusement, si tu te concentres sur les seules missions principales (ce qui est dommage), tu ne dois pas trop te balader partout me semble-t-il. Et comme le dit bichoco, tu peux débloquer des point de téléportation via des missions bien cools d'ailleurs.   





> C'est à dire qu'il faut retourner au QG a chaque fois si je me souviens bien.


Je ne veux pas déflorer le _merveilleux_ scénario de *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*, mais les allers-retours au QG ne sont une réalité qu'en début de partie, et les premières missions principales ne sont pas très lointaines.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Il faut dire que sur ce coup j'ai vite perdu patience. En tout cas c'est bon à savoir pour une hypothétique 3éme tentative...

----------


## ercete

Finito *Dishonored 2*

Suite au petit message accusateur dans la caravane patche du CPC de janvier, j'ai eu honte de ne pas avoir touché à Dishonored 2, j'ai donc pris soin de résoudre cet affront et de lui rendre honneur.
C'est une véritable tuerie : du très bon boulot sur tout les points : le gameplay est toujours soigné, l'univers original et crédible, les personnages variés et hauts en couleurs.
Je l'ai trouvé moins profond en terme de scénario mais ce fut sans doute lié aux "choix" que j'ai fait puisque j'ai fait ma run en chaos faible avec corvo en abusant du F5/F9 comme un gredin. (en ombre parfaite)
Cela m'a permis de récupérer toutes les runes & charmes d'os, de découvrir ratisser les niveaux. (quel level design ! parfois vertigineux !)
Je peux maintenant m'amuser à faire une deuxième run en newgame+ avec Emily en chaos fort comme une grosse brutasse !

Mon seul regret ? avoir commencé avec Corvo, j'avoue que je connaissais un peu trop bien son gameplay : j'aurai du démarrer avec Emily : j'aurai ajouté un peu plus de nouveauté...
En tout cas je ne regrette pas d'avoir démarré en chaos faible puis chaos fort : l'inverse m'aurait paru plus "triché".

Mention spéciale pour la BO du générique de fin : une des chanson me reste dans la tête : faut vite que je la retrouve !
SPOILER Musique de fin :  là voilà ! https://youtu.be/YC2ZlhnM-EM?t=340

edit : (ah c'est vrai qu'il y a un addon/standalone *La mort de l'outsider* ensuite ! bah je suis pas prêt d'être rassasié moi !)

----------


## Hyeud

Portal 2
Rien à dire 11/10 et avec le workshop 12/10 même, des 10aines d'heures de jeu en perspective pour 8€, jeu parfait.

----------


## Ramenos

Enfin terminé Alpha Protocol (ou Protocobug comme j'aime l'appeler). J'ai trouvé ça très mouif à cause de l'interface ultra pourrie et des bugs vraiment chiants. Et pourtant, j'adore les RPG qui sortent un peu de l'ordinaire.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et voilà, terminé l'histoire de Daud dans *Dishonored - The Brightmore Witches*, le dernier DLC de Dishonored que m'a offert madgicsysteme via cpcgift. Un très bon DLC excepté quelques passages un peu ratés (des passages difficiles à faire en discrétion).

----------


## Nono

> Bizarrement j'ai le souvenir que j'aurais pu placer Metro 2033 juste derrière mes FPS favoris (les Half-Life et F.E.A.R.), faudrait peut-être que j'y rejoue pour en avoir le cœur net.


J'ai essayé d'y rejouer après avoir acheté la version Redux. C'est dirigiste à mort. On a vraiment l'impression d'être un figurant. Les scripts fonctionnent la première fois qu'on y joue, mais le fait d'avoir très peu d'interaction avec ont fini par me décrocher rapidement du jeu. Je ne suis même pas allé jusqu'au moment où on doit quitter la première station.

Je me souviens aussi de niveaux d'infiltration pas mal foutu, débouchant parfois sur des gunfights assez tendus, mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de m'infliger tous les scripts qui y mènent.

Le jeu a 10 ans. Peut-être qu'à l'époque ça pouvait encore passer.

----------


## schouffy

ça passe toujours, et c'est même le haut du panier si tu sais à quoi t'attendre et que t'aimes ça.

----------


## Nono

Ben je savais à quoi m'attendre, et la première fois j'ai vraiment aimé.

----------


## schouffy

Ben faut croire que t'aimes plus ça  ::): 
Je comprends totalement que ça puisse frustrer cette linéarité et absence de liberté, mais en contrepartie t'as une bonne histoire, une ambiance et un rythme bétons, les gunfights sont au top et les passages infiltration pas mal (même si trop faciles en redux, le mix infiltration/action était plus tendu dans l'édition originale).
A part quelques passages qui se comptent sur les doigts d'une main, je l'ai refait il y a quelques années et je trouve au contraire qu'il a très bien vieilli.

----------


## azruqh

> ça passe toujours, et c'est même le haut du panier si tu sais à quoi t'attendre et que t'aimes ça.


Pour être dessus en ce moment, je confirme. Le jeu a une putain d'ambiance, il laisse une relative liberté d'approche sur pas mal de niveaux (tu ne peux vraiment juger le jeu qu'après avoir passé la station Aride à mon avis) et il propose des mécaniques qui, bien qu'anecdotiques sur le papier (briquet, lampe torche, batterie, armes pneumatiques à 'pomper' pour augmenter les dommages), contribuent grandement à l'immersion. Quel plaisir de terminer un niveau blindé d'ennemis humais en _stealth no kill_ en ayant pris le temps de ramasser tout ce qui trainait et d'enchaîner sur une fusillade bien sauvage au pompe à six coups contre une meute de griffus !

----------


## Nono

Encore faut-il avoir la patience d'arriver jusque là.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et dans la foulée, voilà que je termine le 3ème épisode de *Ken Follett - Les Piliers de la Terre* que m'a offert BenRicard via cpcgift. Un "jeu" intéressant, mais limité. Vu son origine, je suppose que les choix n'influent pas grand chose puisque l'histoire doit bien suivre l'histoire originale. Et au fur et à mesure qu'on avance, le gameplay est de plus en plus en retrait : on n'a guère plus que des déplacements et quelques choix de dialogues alors qu'au début on avait quelques "puzzles" à effectuer.

J'ai bien aimé quand même, mais il faut savoir à quoi s'attendre.

----------


## azruqh

> Encore faut-il avoir la patience d'arriver jusque là.


Ah mais, tu ne sais pas à quel point je te comprends ! Entre nous, c'est mon premier vrai _run_ sur un *Metro*. J'ai lancé _2033_ quatre ou cinq fois en quatre ou cinq ans, à chaque fois en me demandant ce qui pouvait tant plaire aux amoureux de la franchise. Moi, je m'ennuyais, je trouvais le jeu lent, dirigiste au dernier degré et scripté jusqu'à l'os. Les premiers niveaux me faisaient chier et je ne voyais pas bien l'intérêt d'aller plus loin. Je n'aimais pas _Metro_, c'était pas si grave après tout, mon _backlog_ regorgeait de dizaines de jeux inentamés qui ne demandaient qu'à s'épanouir sur mon ssd.

Et puis _Exodus_ a été annoncé et la hype a pris instantanément. Les fervents de la franchise se sont de nouveau levés, les yeux énamourés, et je me suis de nouveau demandé si je n'étais pas en train de passer à côté d'une série de jeux qui pouvait finalement me plaire. Alors j'ai réessayé. J'ai réinstallé _2033 Redux_, je lui ai adjoint un léger _ReShade_ pour atténuer les outrages du temps et je l'ai lancé.

Et là ! Là ! Ben là, c'était toujours aussi chiant. Mais j'aimais vraiment bien certains trucs, comme la torche qu'il fallait réalimenter ou la montre qu'il fallait guetter pour savoir quand changer le filtre du masque à gaz. Je sentais, malgré l'ennui des deux ou trois premiers niveaux, que l'univers était quand même vachement en place, cohérent, travaillé, et en termes de jeu vidéo : très, très, très immersif.

Alors j'ai continué, je me suis 'pris au jeu', j'ai découvert des pans de _gameplay_ que je n'avais pas envisagés lors de mes premiers contacts et me voilà sur _Metro 2033 Redux_ depuis une petite semaine, à prendre un vrai plaisir à découvrir 'pour de vrai' ce jeu à côté duquel j'ai bien failli passer.

Tu vois à quel point je te comprends...

----------


## Zerger

Attend de te retrouver bloqué parce que tu seras à court de filtres  :tired: 
Parce que personne ne t'avait dit de dépenser toute ta tune en filtres 10 niveaux avant  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

Normal y as pas besoin de le faire

----------


## akaraziel

> Attend de te retrouver bloqué parce que tu seras à court de filtres
> Parce que personne ne t'avait dit de dépenser toute ta tune en filtres 10 niveaux avant


Ca ne m'est jamais arrivé en deux runs (mode normal ceci dit).

----------


## Kaelis

Pareil, en mode Survie et/ou Ranger je sais plus comment ça marchait. Quand j'ai vu le prix délirant des armes chez les vendeurs j'ai joué en achetant très peu de provisions en boutiques pour pouvoir me les offrir (et ça a servi à rien).

----------


## azruqh

> Attend de te retrouver bloqué parce que tu seras à court de filtres 
> Parce que personne ne t'avait dit de dépenser toute ta tune en filtres 10 niveaux avant


Pour l'instant je n'ai rien acheté, je trouve que le jeu a une tendance presque bienveillante à toujours te fournir, l'air de rien, l'équipement dont tu vas avoir l'utilité dans le niveau suivant. Exemple tout frais : j'ai ramassé il y a un niveau ou deux un pompe six coups équipé d'une lunette de vidée nocturne et je commence à l'instant un niveau où je sens bien qu'il va pas falloir que j'allume trop ma torche. Quant aux filtres, on verra bien, on en trouve quand même pas mal et j'ai cru comprendre que j'étais _full_ (20 minutes) puisque Artyom ne les ramasse même plus.

----------


## Zerger

Perso, j'avais démarré direct en mode réaliste (me souviens plus du nom exact). Et arrivé le niveau de la bibliothèque (avec des sortes d'ogres), bah j'étais totalement bloqué. Le jeu ne te fais clairement pas looté assez de filtres (et c'est pas faute d'avoir fouillé partout, sauf qu'en fouillant partout, bah tu uses tes filtres). Et en fait, en cherchant sur le net, pas mal de joueurs ont eu ce souci et les réponses se résumaient à "lul git gud, fallait en acheter plein au marchant 10 niveaux avant"  :tired: 
Vu que le jeu était pas fantastique non plus, j'ai pas eu le courage de recommencer

----------


## Nono

Je suis sûr de n'en avoir jamais acheté au marchand et j'ai pu passer partout. Ça rajoute pas mal de stress parce qu'il faut se dépêcher, du coup j'ai trouvé ça bien.

----------


## Supergounou

*.projekt* (2018), sur une suggestion de Marmottas.



Puzzle translation 3D.

Plutôt sympa comme puzzle-game minimaliste, il faut créer une figure en 3D au centre de l'écran en se référant à ses projections sur les 3 axes. Assez addictif.

Le point noir du jeu reste sa simplicité, puisque le schéma à appliquer pour résoudre les puzzles est le même du début à la fin. .projekt peine à se renouveler donc, même s'il propose plusieurs façons de résoudre les tableaux, soit en utilisant le minimum de blocs, soit le maximum, soit en une sorte de picross.

Ça reste quand même très agréable à jouer, il y a 80 niveaux à résoudre, ce qui prend environ 4h pour le 100%.

----------


## Marmottas

> *.projekt* (2018), sur une suggestion de Marmottas.


Marrant en te voyant y jouer, il y a quelques instants, j'ai failli te saluer...
(Moi je l'ai toujours pas fini)

----------


## Supergounou

Faut pas hésiter  :;): 
Et merci pour la suggestion.

----------


## Zlika

*Hollow Knight*, terminé le contenu de base de l'édition _Coeur du vide_ sur PS4.

Si je lui concède son statut de classique instantané, pas sûr de savoir, comme avec *Hyper Light Drifter* ou *Darkest Dungeon*, si je suis content _d'en_ avoir fini (de tourner la page) ou satisfait _de_ l'avoir terminé (d'y avoir passé tout ce temps).

Les combats en mode "mouche à vache" ou l'on tournicote comme un moucheron pour picoter l'ennemi ne m'ont pas passionné voir carrément gonflé, mais comme tout le reste de la DA et du gamedesign, ils sont très bien imbriqués avec l'univers du jeu.

Ça, difficile de ne pas saluer l'exploit de la cohérence artistique et ludique, avoir un titre aussi globalement parachevé pour un premier projet kickstarté est très impressionnant (comme dans le cas de *HLD* ou *DD* d'ailleurs).  

Mais ces trois jeux ont en commun d'être basés sur une suite de handicaps infligés au joueur, qui rend la progression générale un peu voir beaucoup laborieuse, avec des ventres mous dans le rythme de l'exploration.

Donc, je place *HLD* un cran au dessus par goût personnel, même si le mix jeu de rythme (en mêlée) et shoot'em'up (les ennemis) m'a aussi un peu prit la tête (par ce que je ne suis pas amateur des deux genres séparés, ni ici réunis).

Je trouve aussi qu' en reprenant les motifs de *Dark Souls* ou *Bloodborne*, ceux de l'étranger qui arrive dans un monde en ruine à déchiffrer et d'une menace infectieuse à éradiquer (ou pas), *HLD* radicalise encore plus le truc, sans le moindre texte avec juste des hiéroglyphes et des dessins. 

Ça rend pas *HK* mineur mais plus classique. Et si la BO de *HK* est excellente, celle de Disasterpiece pour *HLD* me parle plus aussi. Mais tout deux sont des jeux qui transcendent inspirations comme l'avait fait  *Salt & Sanctuary* et *Axiom Verge* (autre excellente BO). 


( d'ailleurs je vous les remet ici, allez zou  ::ninja::   )



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Gloppy

Je viens de terminer *Watch_Dogs 2* (dans sa version Gold comprenant tous les DLC)... et c'était vachement mieux que ce que j'imaginais. 

En terme d'histoire et d'ambiance, je craignais un peu des personnages trop lOl1lOl, une vision trop hollywoodienne du hacking et une critique affadie du monde de la tech. Le début a pu me donner cette impression mais j'en ressors après plusieurs dizaines d'heures en ayant vraiment apprécié l'histoire, le propos, les relations entre les personnages, les nombreux dialogues et le soin généralement accordé au récit et à l'ambiance pour un jeu _open world_. 
On sait que, pour ne pas nuire à ses ventes, Ubi Soft se défend de faire de la politique (on l'a vu sur Far Cry 5) mais pour moi Watch_Dogs 2 est sans doute leur jeu le plus politique à ce jour (Tom Clancy est hors-catégorie ; ).

Reste le potentiel contraste entre le récit où la mort d'un personnage peut faire monter les larmes aux yeux alors qu'en gameplay le joueur tire sur tout ce qui bouge avec des armes surpuissantes... mais l'équilibre n'est pas mauvais et il reste possible de jouer Marcus sans être un psychopathe surarmé (j'espère que Watch_Dogs 3 osera aller plus loin encore dans l'usage d'équipement non-létaux). 

En terme de gameplay, je craignais à vrai dire un peu la répétitivité inhérente aux open worlds, made in Ubisoft et en version Gold qui plus est. Finalement, non. Si la palette d'actions disponible n'évolue plus beaucoup après cinq ou six heures, les situations se renouvellent suffisamment et la combinaison des possibilités (notamment les actions à distance rendues possibles par l'usage des drones) permet de gérer une même mission de multiples manières. 
Le système est rarement pris en défaut tout en restant flexible, c'est du super boulot. 

En termes de performances, j'aurais aimé que ce soit plus stable (je n'ai pas pu avoir un 60 ni même un 50 FPS constant sur un couple I5 4690K et GTX1070 en Ultra) mais c'est aussi le genre qui veut ça. Et rien qui nuise réellement au plaisir de jeu. 

Bref, excellente surprise pour moi, j'en ressors ravi et j'ai même du mal à le lâcher (je me suis encore fait des missions en ligne hier soir, seul ou avec un partenaire sélectionné au hasard).

PS : merci à tous ceux qui viennent témoigner sur ce topic, je ne commente pas souvent mais ça m'inspire régulièrement  ::):

----------


## Hilikkus

Encore une très bonne suite de jeu terminés, je suis bien gâté ces derniers temps  :^_^: 

*The Red Strings Club*
Mon premier jeu Devolver, dis donc. Je m'attendais à un point'n click cyberpunk, on y est presque (notamment dans la dernière partie qui est typique du genre) mais ce ne serait pas rendre justice à ce jeu que de le limiter à ce genre. *The Red Strings Club* n'a cessé de m'étonner aussi bien par son gameplay changeant que par les questionnements qu'il ne cesse de susciter. C'est vraiment, vraiment bien. J'aurais du mal à en dire plus sans spoiler comme un sagouin mais c'est du tout bon, pour peu qu'on ne soit pas allergique à l'esthétique typique des jeux d'aventure 90's.


*SuperHot*
Beaucoup aimé le principe de l'action qui ne bouge que lorsque le joueur bouge, c'est effectivement bien grisant quand les balles passent juste à coté de soi. C'est marrant, on oublie vite les réflexes de shooter pour de la résolution de puzzle, un sentiment agréable me concernant vu comment je suis une quiche en FPS. Je suis plus mitigé sur l'enrobage "meta" autour des fameuses sequences FPS. Au final ça me rappelle ce que j'avais pensé un peu d'*Undertale*: De très bonnes idées, des moments brillants, mais une propension à faire le malin qui finit par agacer.


*Hacknet*
On joue une personne lambda, contacté par un mail fort troublant qui va décider de notre montée en compétence accéléré en hacking. Imaginez un jeu d’enquête ou tout fonctionne avec des commandes unix simplifiées (il y a quand même une interface graphique pour naviguer et faire la plupart des manip). Pour quelqu'un comme moi qui dans un passé révolu a bidouillé dans des serveurs web, le feeling est super agréable et les phases de hack sont bien cool. Le scénar du jeu réserve quelques surprises et demandera même un peu de jugeote 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand on se retrouve sans interface graphique

. Je recommande Hacknet à tous les amateurs de puzzle, même si je pense qu'il sera trop aride pour une personne qui n'aura jamais utilisé d'invite de commande.

----------


## Nono

*Penumbra: Black Plague*

Au niveau du gameplay, c'est à peu près la même chose que Overture, mais l'accent est porté sur la réflexion, ce qui est une bonne chose. Fini la possibilité de combattre, on peut uniquement fuir et se cacher, mais c'est somme toute assez rare. Ca ne représente pas le coeur du jeu.

Au niveau ambiance et histoire, la première moitié du jeu est complètement soporifique. Rien à voir avec l'entrée dans la mine et le côté bien claustro d'Overture.
La deuxième moitié du jeu est meilleure, rajoute des protagonistes plus ou moins intéressants, et vient répondre de manière un peu trop perchée aux questions du jeu.

Je ne sais pas si je peux conseiller cette suite à quelqu'un qui a fini Overture, et qui a aimé. Il faut vraiment avoir envie d'en savoir plus sur l'histoire (et accepter ce qu'elle devient) pour apprécier cet épisode.

Sachant que Penumbra: Requiem est devenu un addon fait avec les moyens du bord (plutôt que de finir la trilogie que le développeur avait en projet), je crois que je vais m'arrêter là, assez mitigé tout de même.

----------


## schouffy

Tu as fait leurs jeux suivants ? c'est de mieux en mieux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Fini la série *Hexcells* (les trois) - *Squarecells* - *Crosscells*

C'est sur les différents Hexcells que j'ai quand même pris le plus de plaisir. Je n'ai fini Cross & Square que par défi, mais je les ai trouvés moins... ludiques. Disons que si une nouvelle occurence d'Hexcells sort, je me jette dessus avec de la bave aux lèvres, alors que pour les autres, ils iront en wishlist parce qu'ils sont bien mais pas au point d'instabuy.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Enfin fini "*The Secret of Monkey Island - Special Edition*"...
Ça faisait quelques années que je n'avais pas refait le jeu d'origine (fait à l'époque sur Atari ST, puis PC EGA puis la version 'VGA enhanced CD' avec l'interface du 2).
Il m'aura quand même fallu un peu plus de 5h pour le finir cette fois.

Le scénario reste toujours aussi drôle et bien écrit, même si le fait d'avoir déjà fini le jeu plusieurs fois m'a évité de recourir aux indices intégrés au remake (touche H)
Le doublage et la musique en continu contribuent bien à l’immersion une fois qu'on se fait au nouveau design des personnages (surtout Guybrush... que lui ont-ils fait ? )
L'interface moderne n'est pas sans défauts : devoir utiliser le clavier (touche I) pour faire apparaitre l'inventaire ??? alors qu'il aurait été tellement plus ergonomique de le faire apparaitre automatiquement en glissant la souris dans un coin de l'écran. Autre défaut : l'impossibilité de couper les phrases de dialogues en cours.
Je sais que le remake a 10 ans mais ces défauts avaient déjà été gommés dans les Point&Click de la 2eme moitié des 90's.
Autre gros défaut : l'animation. Si les décors et les sprites ont été refait, l'animation ne comporte pas plus d'étapes et les déplacements des persos ont un rendu peu naturel, surtout par contraste avec la modernité des graphismes.

Un petit défaut spécifique à la VF : la traduction des textes est celle d'origine, et jouer en VOSTF fait ressortir les libertés prises en français par rapport  au texte VO. 

Au final un remake qui permettra aux nouvelles générations de tester ce monument du jeu d'aventure (sorti en 1990 à l'origine), avec une interface plus moderne, des musiques instrumentales et des graphismes qui piquent nettement moins les yeux.
Une simple pression sur F10 fait  basculer le jeu en mode classique : musiques de type MIDI, graphismes en 320x200 avec une palette réduite, pas de doublage, et interface à base de verbes + inventaire (ils ont pas poussé jusqu'a revenir à l'interface SCUMM 2 d'origine avec 12 verbes et l'inventaire listé en 'texte'... ils ont quand même laissé l'interface 'Monkey Island 2' à base d’icônes.
Pour être honnête, on testera ce mode classique à 2-3 endroits par nostalgie ou pour la comparaison avec le remake, mais on restera la plupart du temps en mode 'moderne'.

----------


## Supergounou

*Runner 3* (2018)



Plateformer/runner.

Un excellent jeu dans la lignée du 2 mais avec un gameplay bien plus touffu. L'ajout du double saut est une super idée, le level design l'exploite pleinement et une fois qu'on maitrise c'est du bonheur. Seconde très bonne idée, la possibilité de paramétrer la difficulté. Tout à fond, gros challenge, tout au minimum, il n'y a même plus d'ennemis c'est la ballade. Sachant que seul le score est impacté par le choix de difficulté, ça devrait permettre à tout le monde de s'y retrouver.

Le jeu est beau (même si le moteur commence à dater), il y a toujours de l'humour bien n'imp, les musiques sont super agréables même si j'aurai souhaité en avoir plus. Niveau contenu on est gâté, 30 niveaux classiques, 30 niveaux rétro, des chemins alternatifs, des personnages à débloquer via des mini-quêtes, plein de choses cachées dans les niveaux; le jeu m'aura tenu 25h pour un (quasi) 100%.

Petit reproche tout de même, cette saloperie de caméra mobile qui parfois prend des angles douteux, rendant l'action peu lisible. Je sais que c'est voulu par les devs, que ce sont eux qui la placent ici et là, mais j'ai raggé pas mal de fois sur certains choix. Et sur la difficulté complètement absurde de certains passages heureusement facultatifs.

Je recommande à tous les curieux ou à ceux qui aiment les platefomer/runner, d'autant que le prix de base à beaucoup baissé depuis la sortie du jeu (c'est passé de 35€ de mémoire, à 17€, là en solde à 10€). Je suis vraiment étonné de ne voir aucun de mes amis Steam possédant déjà le jeu (même pas Baalim!), il est pourtant vraiment bon.

----------


## LaitLucratif

*Lost In Vivo*
Je surveille régulièrement les nouvelles sorties estampillées "horreur" de Steam parce que c'est un genre et une esthétique que j'affectionne tout particulièrement. Et sans surprise c'est une écrasante majorité de merdes, hélas, mais je continue.
Et de temps en temps je tombe sur un Lost In Vivo. Évacuons tout de suite l'aspect technique : encore quelques bugs pénibles, des finitions qui mériteraient bien plus de taf (notamment sur certaines cutscenes), et les combats sont vraiment pas ouf (heureusement la fuite est souvent une option).
Mais ça dégage un charme fou, c'est souvent très beau, la DA et le sound-design déboitent, c'est bourré de bonnes idées esthétiques ou immersives (même si le gars a un poil voulu tout mettre), le bestiaire file des frissons, et cette BO aux doux relents de Yamaoka est vraiment lourde. Tout le jeu est très Silent Hill-esque, mais possède une personnalité bien propre.
En terme d'écriture, ça aurait pu être mieux ficelé, y'a un côté fourre-tout qui peut gêner, mais tout se suit et tous les éléments suivent tout de même des idées communes et on peut (avec interprétation) tout relier.
Le jeu est aussi généreux en secrets, avec 4 fins, deux modes bonus dont un vraiment différent qui se débloque à minuit, une galerie du bestiaire, et pleins d'autres trucs que j'ai pas encore forcément compris (y'a un new game + notamment).
https://akuma-kira.itch.io/lost-in-vivo
https://livteam.bandcamp.com/releases

----------


## leeoneil

> *Runner 3* (2018)


Ah marrant ça, merci pour la découverte !
Je ne connaissais pas son existence, et pourtant j'avais bien rigolé sur le 2 (et encore pas terminé le premier.....  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *The Darkside Detective*

Un point'n click à l'ancienne, avec des personnages loufoques, des références pop / meta dans tous les sens et des enigmes à la cool. A part 2-3 moments de tâtonnement, les affaires s'enchainent rapidement et on prend plaisir à guider cet inspecteur debonnaire et son collègue / sidekick / BFF conspi dans leurs enquêtes paranormales. Oh, et puis super certains moment sont vraiment à crever de rire, mention spéciale au pasteur de la mission 6 et à Emily la pyromane. Vivement la saison 2 !

----------


## Zaraf

Dishonored 2 trainait sur un compte steam, du coup je me suis refait *Dishonored 1* (et ses extensions narratives avec Daud dans la foulée) pour me remettre dans le bain.

Je l'avais déjà terminé une fois, et l'avais bien apprécié sans le trouver transcendant. A l'époque j'avais testé un run réaliste en restreignant l'utilisation des pouvoirs (ne me demandez pas pourquoi..).

Et bien c'est un jeu qui se bonifie à chaque nouvelle partie. D'une part grâce au level design qui nous fait redécouvrir des chemins qu'on avait pas soupçonnés, et d'autre part grâce au gameplay qui a une profondeur monstrueuse. Ne regardez surtout pas les vidéos des mecs qui gèrent bien le jeu si vous tenez à votre égo. Pour la peine je me le suis retapé une troisième fois en chaos élevé, en enchaînant pour le fun missions originales et les extensions en ordre chronologique.

----------


## FrousT

> Ne surtout pas regarder pas les vidéos des mecs qui gèrent bien le jeu si vous tenez à votre égo.


Génial  ::wub::

----------


## PaulPoy

> Génial


Outch. Des génies chez Arkane, niveau gameplay ils mettent vraiment à l'amende le reste de la prod.

----------


## Hyeud

The Blackwell Serie

Supers P'n'C, plus enquête qu'association chelou d'objets, la série monte en puissance, et chaque épisode gagne en gameplay. Toute la série fait un jeu complet. Le scénario est excellent, les dialogues sont souvent hilarants avec Joey. J'ai trouvé le dernier épisode un peu moins cohérent dans les recherches à faire, genre une fois la police me dit que le nom + prénom ne suffit pas, à ce moment là faut chercher soi-même dans Oogle, et on trouve l'indice. Mais sinon c'est du quasi parfait. Seul bémol pour les francophiles, il n'y a pas de VF, mais l'anglais utilisé n'est pas ouf. Un bon 8/10 général.

----------


## Nono

> Tu as fait leurs jeux suivants ? c'est de mieux en mieux.


Oui, Amnesia m'a bien fait transpirer, et j'ai adoré SOMA. Je voulais retourner aux sources de tout ça. Il y a déjà du potentiel, et ça tient la route, mais c'est quand même un cran en dessous.

----------


## FrousT

> Outch. Des génies chez Arkane, niveau gameplay ils mettent vraiment à l'amende le reste de la prod.


J'ai torché les deux Disho par contre j'ai jamais réussi à faire des trucs fluide de base déjà.  ::P:  En plus de ça je fais toujours du save/load et ça pète le rythme... Mais toujours aussi admiratif des vidéos de pro  ::P: 

Et j'ai retrouvé le montage de kill assez stylé d'un mec sur Dishonored2, bon il cheat pour avoir tout les pouvoirs dans son run mais c'est kiffant. (Et je vois qu'il en a fait d'autres  ::wub:: )

----------


## Kaelis

Fini le remake *RESIDENT EVIL 2* une première fois avec Léon (Hardcore, 9 heures au chrono, 15 sur Steam). J'ai pas été très emballé.

Le jeu est très chouette pour les yeux, le commissariat en ruine et sous la pluie en particulier. J'ai trouvé le reste banal et je préfère quand même ce que Capcom avait fait avec le remake du premier épisode. Mais j'apprécie ce gros effort sur la présentation. Je n'ai rien à dire sur la bande originale vu que je ne l'ai pas remarqué.

Je voulais en baver et le mode Hardcore a fait l'affaire, le côté survie est plutôt bien fichu. J'ai sué à quelques moments surtout à cause du manque d'herbes vertes. Mon état normal pendant ma partie c'était le rouge. Et là entendre les pas du colosse en imper' fait son effet  :Sweat: 

Par contre je n'ai jamais été autant frustré en jouant à un jeu de la série : les ennemis qui se résument à "je t'attrape et je te croque" (et c'est un tiers de vie dans le meilleur des cas sinon c'est direct ad patres) et les boss infâmes n'ont pas été le pire pour moi. Ce qui m'a gâché mon plaisir ce sont les dégâts qui semblent aléatoires. Ce que j'adore dans les RE "TPS à l'épaule" c'est utiliser des armes qui ont de la patate, tirer peu mais juste en calculant bien ses coups. Mais là il m'est arrivé d'enchaîner les tirs à la tête sur des ennemis sans que ça les perturbent plus que ça et puis le suivant paf, un tir et c'est plié. Le système est indéchiffrable  ::huh:: 

Le bestiaire et l'arsenal très limités n'arrangent rien (j'ai eu le malheur de louper le Magnum, je vous raconte pas les derniers boss).

L'histoire est sans intérêt et racontée avec le plus grand sérieux. Léon est tellement falot que ça m'a quand même fait sourire par moment mais le reste est complétement rasoir.

Du coup après sa fin abrupte (c'est une blague ?) le jeu me conseille de recommencer avec Claire et de faire les "2nd runs". J'ai plutôt envie de relancer un autre jeu de la série.

----------


## Supergounou

> Seul bémol pour les francophiles, il n'y a pas de VF, mais l'anglais utilisé n'est pas ouf. Un bon 8/10 général.


Les trois premiers sont fantrad, on peut trouver les patchs ici:
https://www.planete-aventure.net/for...hp?f=50&t=6551

De ce que j'ai compris, les autres épisodes sont en cours de traduction.

----------


## pikkpi

Rattrapage de ces derniers mois

Je commence avec 2 Souls-like

*DarkMaus*
Choppé en promo, c'est franchement recommandable et ça dure aux alentours de 6h pour un premier run. 
Bonne variété d'armes et de builds possibles, j'ai trouvé le level design bien foutu (les potes).
Les boss un peu moins inspirés (patterns un peu trop glissants parfois, comme si les coups avaient tendance à porter un peu plus loin qu'ils ne devraient). 
C'est fait par un type ( aidé pour la musique il me semble ) et c'est un des souls-like les plus convaincants que j'ai eu l'occasion de faire.

*Ashen*
Aïe, j'ai accroché au début mais j'ai vite regretté mes 40 premiers euros investis sur l'EGS... J'ai quand même poussé 15 heures pour le terminer.
Je sais pas si le jeu était déserté mais j'ai jamais eu personne d'autre que l'IA comme compagnon, avec tout ce que ça implique de suicides et blocage dans des murs.
On a une poignée d'armes : haches/masses à une et 2 mains et des lances qui sont en fait des armes de jet (consommables) avec des vagues subtilités dans les movesets, et les spécificités des armes ( les masses stun-nent et les haches peuvent crit-er ) sont à peine perceptibles.

Les boss sont généralement des gros sacs à pv avec des très petites fenêtres safe pour les taper au corps à corps, j'ai donc trouvé une bonne technique consistant à me mettre loin et spammer les javelots. 
On peut aussi la jouer réglo mais ça implique soit de faire des combats qui avoisinent le quart d'heure ou d'apporter le stock de potions/items de soins consommables en plus de nos similis flasques d'Estus.
Le level design est pas top non plus, je note surtout 2 gros donjons bien frustrants qui aurait bénéficié à avoir de vrais raccourcis ( celui du 2e boss, un temple en ruine dans le noir avec des trous partout, et celui de l'avant dernier boss : un temple oriental où l'ont est parfois obligé de vider les salles pour pouvoir avancer). 

Une des bonnes idées quand même c'est les lieux dans le noir où l'ont doit utiliser sa lanterne ( réminiscence de ce qu'aurait pu être DS2 ), il y également quelques musiques chouettes.
Le hub et les compagnons qui progressent au fil de l'avancée dans les quêtes est un des points positifs aussi pour moi, encore un truc qui rappelle un des systèmes chouettes de DS2 tiens.
Grosse déception donc.

*Tetrobot & Co*
Pas grand chose à dire, j'ai découvert l'un des meilleurs puzzle game ever. Le seul point négatif pour moi étant l'aspect narratif pas super bien intégré, qui oblige à aller fouiller dans les options du menu principal. 

*Mass Effect Andromeda*
J'ai attendu que la débâcle soit passée, qu'il soit patché et surtout de pouvoir l'avoir pour moins de 10 brouzoufs.
C'était un gros bordel, des montagnes russes où le très bon côtoie le bâclé que ça soit au niveau technique, sonore, la direction artistique, la narration ou les dialogues. 
Mais ça se laissait jouer malgré les lourdeurs de l'interface. 

*Torment Tides of Numenera*
"18/20 GOTY" pour la première grosse moitié du jeu, c'est même au dessus de Planescape je trouve (même si on note un manque de quêtes liées aux compagnons), malheureusement il y a la 2e moitié du jeu bien bien en dessous... 
et carrément le dernier tiers en couloir où même la localisation a été rushée ( nombreuses erreurs de scripts de texte, et moultes prépositions non "contractées" à cause des traduction des termes (" Il faut aller à le ''Tel endroit'' ")).

----------


## hixe33

> bon il cheat pour avoir tout les pouvoirs dans son run mais c'est kiffant. (Et je vois qu'il en a fait d'autres )


Les dev ont ajouté une option pour jouer avec toutes les compétences débloquées depuis (entre autres)  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> Fini le remake *RESIDENT EVIL 2* 
> 
> Par contre je n'ai jamais été autant frustré en jouant à un jeu de la série : les ennemis qui se résument à "je t'attrape et je te croque" (et c'est un tiers de vie dans le meilleur des cas sinon c'est direct ad patres) et les boss infâmes n'ont pas été le pire pour moi. [/B]


Même au sol ils t'attaquent violemment, on dirait qu'il font des bonds comme les kangourous. J'arrive même à me faire rattraper en courant, je cherche encore la touche pour accélérer...  :ouaiouai: 




> Fini le remake *RESIDENT EVIL 2* 
> Ce qui m'a gâché mon plaisir ce sont les dégâts qui semblent aléatoires. Ce que j'adore dans les RE "TPS à l'épaule" c'est utiliser des armes qui ont de la patate, tirer peu mais juste en calculant bien ses coups. Mais là il m'est arrivé d'enchaîner les tirs à la tête sur des ennemis sans que ça les perturbent plus que ça et puis le suivant paf, un tir et c'est plié. Le système est indéchiffrable


Pareil parfois je vide un chargeur dans le genou du Z, celui-ci continue tranquille jusqu'à ce qu'il me bouffe.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kaelis

Je pige pas bien l'intérêt de passer d'une caméra fixe au TPS si c'est pour en arriver là. On peut viser précisément et librement mais au bout du compte c'est encore moins fiable que les Resident Evil à l'ancienne (où l'on peut au moins compter sur des coups critiques qui font partie des règles du jeu).

Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi pour la suite de la série, j'aimerais un Resident Evil 8 dans les prochaines années.

----------


## Momock

> Je pige pas bien l'intérêt de passer d'une caméra fixe au TPS si c'est pour en arriver là. On peut viser précisément et librement mais au bout du compte c'est encore moins fiable que les Resident Evil à l'ancienne (où l'on peut au moins compter sur des coups critiques qui font partie des règles du jeu).


Visiblement il faut obligatoirement qu'on puisse bouger en visant sinon les reviewers ils sont pas contents, ils vont pester contre la maniablité et la trouver "datée"... (jamais compris ce que ça voulait dire. C'est bien? C'est pas bien?)

Sauf que la jouabilité a sa raison d'être et bouger en tirant la fout en l'air, donc pour t'empêcher de bouger tout en tirant ils on mis ce système de crosshair qui met une plombe à être précise (je préfère cent fois ne pas pouvoir bouger en visant et que la visée soit constament précise comme dans RE4 à ça perso, m'enfin bon) et ils ont rendu les têtes pas rentables à shooter pour que t'exploites la destruction des membres, sinon jamais tu shooterais les bras et les jambes. Le souci c'est que tirer dans la tête et que ça ne fasse rien c'est plus dur à accepter que de ne simplement pas pouvoir viser la tête.

En tout cas le but recherché est atteint: c'est aussi galère que dans un RE classique malgré la maniabilité plus souple.

----------


## Kaelis

Même les genoux peuvent manger un demi chargeur avant de céder.

Je n'ai croisé qu'un type d'ennemi où la visée libre a un intérêt (trop peu trop tard malheureusement).

----------


## Zlika

*Ace Combat 7* On a droit à une bluette orchestrale chantée en français au générique de fin.



Mais toute la BO est vraiment top et variée, ça rehausse beaucoup le jeu. J'ai bien aimé les cutscene aussi, dans le sens de l'économie de moyen. Ça ressemble, en version CGI et motion capture, à la bricole des films de série B americain ou italien des annes 50-70 : comment être le plus évocateur possible sans cramer le budget.

Les points faibles du jeu pour moi :

- l'absence d'école de pilotage, du coup j'y ai joué comme à Wipeout
- la lumière, c'est très joli mais presque toujours pareil entre jour-jour et nuit-nuit
- pas moyen de configurer un peu le HUD de l'avion qui fait ressembler le jeu à REZ parfois
- les alliés qui jacassent non-stop, on dirait les Feux de l'Amour au salon du Bourget
- les missions un peu plan-plan, ça manque d'Etoile Noire et de Moissoneurs à dégommer 
- _MISSILE MISSILE MISSILE MISSILE MISSILE_ RAH TAGGLE!

----------


## PaulPoy

Donc au final, mouif ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Même les genoux peuvent manger un demi chargeur avant de céder.
> 
> Je n'ai croisé qu'un type d'ennemi où la visée libre a un intérêt (trop peu trop tard malheureusement).


Un bon résumé :

----------


## Zlika

> Donc au final, mouif ?


Ouais, mais uniquement venant d'un manchot du manche : j'ai prit ça comme un jeu d'aventure et un shoot'em'up. Pas désagréable du tout mais j'aurais pu aussi bien attendre un an avant de l'acheter. Pour les gens qui touchent un peu en pilotage j'imagine que le jeu doit être bien plus fun, d'autant qu'il y a pas mal de chose à débloquer, du multi etc.

----------


## Louck

Bon bah voila, j'ai finis *Subnautica*, au bout de 30h de jeu environ.

J'avais hésité à y jouer. Au départ, le jeu était vendu comme un jeu de survie, surtout durant l'early access (je jouais encore sur Natural Selection 2, l'autre jeu des même dévs, à ce moment là). Je m'attendais pas à grand chose, à part à un "autre jeu de survie", où on craft quelques babioles, on tente d'aller au plus loin, et c'est finis. Bref, comme quasiment beaucoup de jeu du même genre à l'époque.
Je ne sais plus ce qui m'a fait pousser à tester le jeu. Peux-être le retour des joueurs, qui vend un univers aquatique fantastique. Peux être que sa sortie de l'EA m'a fait de l’œil et ses images/trailers/pubs. Ou le test de CPC qui le met à l'honneur. Bref, à un moment donné, je l'ai installé.

Et bah bon dieu, je n'ai pas regretté un seul instant.

En soit, c'est bien un jeu de survie. Cependant, un jeu de survie bien conçu, qui fait progresser discrètement mais sûrement le joueur au fur et à mesure du jeu, à travers d'indices, de pistes, de textes, de voix radios, et de bien de petits détails qui transforme notre petit jeu de survie en une sorte de puzzle game gratifiant. Le jeu ne te jette pas tout les schémas au visage: *ca doit se gagner*. Le système de scanner est juste excellent pour encourager à l'exploration et à le rendre sympathique. Et après avoir découvert quelque chose, le jeu nous donne de nouvelles pistes pour continuer l'aventure, pour progresser encore plus et pour explorer de nouveau.
Les développeurs ont réussis à rendre plaisant ce que je craignais le plus dans ce genre de jeu.

Au bout d'un moment, le petit jeu de survie évolue et devient un jeu d'aventure avec sa petite histoire, son scénario à suivre, mais dont nous sommes le maître. Personne m'a poussé à explorer une certaine biome. Personne m'a incité à aller "secourir" une nacelle. Je crois que le seul moment où j'étais forcé, c'est d'avoir 

Spoiler Alert! 


fabriqué le Prawn pour pouvoir farmer les cristaux

. A part ce cas, j'ai avancé seul dans le jeu, sans qu'on me prenne la main. J'ai progressé lentement dans l'histoire, mais, comme dirait Sinastra, _I did it my way_.

Tout ca, dans un décor grandiose, avec une immersion au poil.

Difficile de parler plus du jeu sans tout dévoiler. J'ai eu de nombreux bons moments, en particulier avec le 

Spoiler Alert! 


Cyclops, qui est un peu mon rêve d'enfant

 et l'exploration de certains biomes. J'ai eu aussi quelques moments de terreurs, pas beaucoup mais.... la zone morte (ou le hors zone du jeu, que j'ai découvert plus tard) qui te fait plonger dans la grande obscurité, dans un fond infini, dans le silence, dans l'incertitude, avec la grande sensation que le profondeur t'aspire et te dévore, comme si j'étais claustrophobe. Peux-être que je viens de découvrir ma phobie  ::unsure:: .

Bref, j'ai eu une très bonne expérience avec Subnautica, alors que je n'étais pas son meilleur client - je ne m'attendais pas à grand chose d'un jeu de survie, et je ne suis pas fan des jeux d'aventures. Mais heureusement, les développeurs ont réussi à bien calibrer le rythme du jeu, à nous remettre dans le bain au bon moment, et à nous encourager à aller plus loin.

Le jeu n'est pas non plus parfait. Les développeurs sont connus pour leurs soucis techniques (en même temps, si je me trompe pas, c'est des indés qui veulent produire un jeu de qualité à partir d'un moteur de jeu fait maison) et pour leur UI pas tip top (je n'ai pas installé de mods, mais ca aurait été un grand plus, surtout pour leur système d'hotkey). Il y a eu aussi quelques moments de lenteurs, après avoir passé du 

Spoiler Alert! 


Seamoth au Cyclops (dommage que le Seamoth ne peut pas aller plus profond)

.
Enfin, j'ai du passer par le wiki pour avoir un peu d'aide, car même si le jeu te donne quelques indices pour chercher quelque chose, elles ne sont pas très nombreuses et il peut être très facile de passer à côté de la solution (et te pousser à faire un détour et à te faire perdre beaucoup de temps).


Mais tout ca, c'est des détails, à côté de l'expérience de fou que j'ai eu.
Bref, merci les gars  ::):

----------


## schouffy

> Le jeu n'est pas non plus parfait. Les développeurs sont connus pour leurs soucis techniques (en même temps, si je me trompe pas, c'est des indés qui veulent produire un jeu de qualité à partir d'un moteur de jeu fait maison)


C'est Unity, et c'est vrai que c'est pas super propre. Le streaming et le pop in sont vraiment violents.
Mais bon ça ne gâche pas du tout le jeu.

----------


## Hyeud

Return of the Obra Dinn/

Super jeu d'enquête et de cluedo. On joue un inspecteur des assurances chargé de comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé sur un bateau qui avait disparu et qui est subitement revenu près des côtes anglaises sans aucun équipage.
On visite des scènes du passé et de là, on doit tout déduire. Je ne peux guère en dire plus sans faire de spoiler. Mais l'ambiance est unique, la recherche de détails incroyable, et le creusage de méninge stimulant. Mon seul regret c'est que je m'attendais à un certain gameplay, et ça n'avait absolument rien à voir avec ce que je m'imaginais, et du coup, ça m'a un peu cassé le plaisir, j'ai un peu brutaliser le jeu, en jouant de chance au lieu de le déguster et de mettre *toutes* mes conclusions en connaissance de cause. Traduction au poil. 10/10 dans son genre.

----------


## pipoop

Cryostasis
La vache le jeu accuse son âge
Verdict:
Bof

----------


## hixe33

> Cryostasis
> La vache le jeu accuse son âge
> Verdict:
> Bof


Il me semble qu'il se faisait déjà cartonner à la sortie  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

C'était pas top mais l'ambiance était réussie et il y avait de vrais bons moments dedans.

----------


## Louck

> C'est Unity, et c'est vrai que c'est pas super propre. Le streaming et le pop in sont vraiment violents.
> Mais bon ça ne gâche pas du tout le jeu.


Ah je croyais que c etais leur moteur vu que ça reprend certains éléments de NS2. Mais OK  ::):

----------


## jilbi

> . Ne regardez surtout pas les vidéos des mecs qui gèrent bien le jeu si vous tenez à votre égo.


tsss ça cheat ça joue avec mana infinie  ::o:  

Sinon j'ai fini *Risen 1* au deuxieme essai (je l'avais commencé une fois il y a quelques années) . Ben, c'est du gothic quoi xD Comme dit plus haut dnas le topic, plaisant, jusqu'au dernier acte où il y a des centaiens de lezards , ça devient repetitif
ça devait être beau pour l'eqpoque quand même. Je me souviens que ma machine avait du mal a le faire tourner . Bon ,on enchaine avec le 2

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai acheté Shadow of the Tomb Raider pendant les soldes... du coup, je viens de me refaire *Tomb Raider*  ::):  Toujours aussi bon pour moi. Je fais un petite pause avant de lancer Rise of the Tomb Raider.

----------


## Ouamdu

*Vampire - The Masquerade: Bloodlines*
Déjà fini deux fois lors de sa sortie en 2004, je me suis refait cet excellent jeu plein de défauts tout pourris. Un jeu envoûtant, sublime, rageant, avec une écriture et des personnages incroyables. Le patch non-officiel, installé de base avec la version GOG, rend le jeu tout à fait jouable.

----------


## banditbandit

> Il me semble qu'il se faisait déjà cartonner à la sortie





> C'était pas top mais l'ambiance était réussie et il y avait de vrais bons moments dedans.


 Je plussoie aux dires de schouffy, bonne ambiance, un gameplay novateur avec un systéme de possession, des mécanismes qui font penser à Prey, même parfois des morceaux de Bioshock ou Condemned. 
Jeu "à la russe" un peu schouffy cheaposs avec de vrai problèmes techniques notamment de performance qui l'a sans doute injustement condamné à sa sortie.

----------


## akaraziel

*Vampire - The Masquerade: Bloodlines* 

Pareil pour moi, sauf que c'était mon premier run.

Et. C'était. Super. Bien.

Les +
+Les phases d'enquête sur la première moitié du jeu.
+Visuellement toujours correct.
+L'ambiance ! Gothique sans être ridicule façon Underworld (les films).
+L’écriture. L'histoire est passionnante et réserve son lot de surprises et la plupart des personnages sont intéressants. Gros point fort.
+Durée de vie, une petite vingtaine d'heures en prenant son temps
+La liberté d'action, plusieurs façons de résoudre la plupart des quêtes

Les -
-Quelques bugs. J'ai vu un loup garou géant danser dans Hollywood (Kamoulox ?).
-Les combats. Trop rigides, pas très intéressants.
-L'IA très conne.
-Le dernier quart du jeu, trop dirigiste.

Pas parfait donc, mais j'ai vraiment adoré et ça m'a même donné envie d'en savoir plus sur l'univers.
Ça m'a aussi vachement fait penser à Deus Ex (qui est dans mon top 3 BGE). D'ailleurs si vous avez d'autres jeux du genre à me conseiller, je suis preneur.

----------


## Pluton

> Ça m'a aussi vachement fait penser à Deus Ex (qui est dans mon top 3 BGE). D'ailleurs si vous avez d'autres jeux du genre à me conseiller, je suis preneur.


System Shock 2.

----------


## akaraziel

> System Shock 2.


Merci !  :;): 
Je dois l'avoir sur GoG d'ailleurs.  ::):

----------


## Ouamdu

Prey (2016)

----------


## akaraziel

> Prey (2016)


C'est prévu ! J'attends un bon prix.  :;):

----------


## Euklif

> *Runner 3* (2018).


J'aime le répéter comme un vieu sénile mais j'ai découvert les runner avec les Runner et j'ai cru que le genre était top.
Puis j'ai constaté que cette licence était finalement juste 4 crans aux dessus des milliards de jeux présent sur le créneau. J'en avais causé sur le topic Switch, un très bon cru pour ma part également  :;): .

----------


## Ouamdu

> C'est prévu ! J'attends un bon prix.


C'est une vraie tuerie, et le DLC est fantastique aussi.

----------


## Hyeud

Forgotton Anne

Forgotton Anne est un jeu très attachant, très bien réalisé. La DA est sublime, on croirait jouer à l'intérieur d'un dessin animé du studio Ghibli (en moins bien animé tout de même), les musiques, jouées par l'orchestre philharmonique de Copenhague, sont magnifiques, le scénario, ghiblien lui aussi, est très sympa, et il faudra jouer de différente façon pendant les dialogues pour obtenir toutes les fins (non obligatoire pour les achievements).
Je vais tout de même mettre un mais, voire deux :
-Le jeu est ultra-facile, on ne peut pas mourir, même rater un saut ne prête à aucune conséquence
-Le dernier acte est beaucoup trop verbeux, on n'en peut plus

Mais l'emballage de ce jeu est tellement réussi, que j'ai tout de même poussé à faire un 2ème run pour voir les autres options de dialogues. 

En conclusion, si vous voulez vivre une belle histoire, magnifiquement racontée, je recommande ce jeu, mais peut-être pas à 20€, c'est un peu court pour ce prix.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Gears of War 4* en solitaire, c'est très familier mais suffisamment varié et bien fichu pour que ça se traverse avec plaisir.

Si on est lassé de la série pas la peine d'y retourner. Je voulais ma dose et ça a fait le boulot. Dans l'ensemble le jeu est conformiste mais les développeurs ont fait du bon travail : les nouvelles armes sont cools, les nouveaux ennemis forcent à jouer un peu différemment et les missions sont variées.

C'est assez rare pour être signalé : l'IA est à la hauteur. Les ennemis qui le peuvent n'hésitent pas à charger (et ça pique) ils changent de position pour s'échapper d'une attaque de flanc ou se faire oublier quand on ne s'occupe pas d'eux.

Le côté blockbuster m'indiffère complétement tellement il est daté. Les séquences où tout explose sont bien faites mais difficile d'en avoir quelque chose à faire en 2019. Pareil pour le blabla inconséquent entre chaque fusillade pour mettre en place l'univers, c'est la soupe habituelle. Le début est très laborieux à cause de ça, pas uniquement parce que _les robots c'est moins drôle parce que ça saigne pas_.

J'ai joué sur PC et la qualité du portage est très ambivalente :
Bien : très joli et extrêmement stable, rarement vu un framerate aussi solide. Ça reste gadget mais les gâchettes vibrantes de la manette One font leur effetPas bien : des pop-ups pour des succès gagnés il y a une heure, 150 gigas sur la balance (!) et des vibrations qui restent bloquées sans raison (un coup de tronço dans le vent et ça s'arrête)Catastrophique : *impossible de jouer en multijoueur !* De ce côté là c'est la roulette russe, j'ai acheté le jeu avec un pote pour jouer à Gears comme au lycée mais impossible de se connecter pour jouer en ligne. Ils sont pas très cohérents chez MS.

Bref. Si on en a marre de Gears, ça se zappe sans regret. Pour jouer tout seul ou avec un pote dans le salon c'est bien. Pour jouer en ligne par contre... mieux vaut oublier.

----------


## Sao

J'ai profité d'Origin Access pour me faire le solo de *Titanfall 2*.

J'avais joué au premier et j'avais adoré, il manquait carrément une campagne solo à ce dernier et Respawn a vraiment bien fait d'en fournir une avec le deuxième opus.
Ça faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas autant éclaté sur un FPS solo.

Les mouvements gracieux de notre pilote couplés au level design parfait des maps m'ont vraiment fait apprécier l'expérience.
Sur les séquences de plate-forme dans lesquelles les "routes" à emprunter ne clignotent pas à tout va et te font quand même comprendre quel est le chemin à suivre, sur les arènes bourrées d'ennemis dans lesquelles on peut virevolter à loisir, tirer sans jamais s'arrêter et faire trois fois le tour de la salle sans toucher le sol pour finalement atterrir en glissage/shotgun sur le dernier péon, quel pied !  :Bave: 

Le gameplay en titan est chouette aussi, c'est jamais trop long et la relation pilote-titan du scénario est un bon point. Oui bon parce que le scénario il casse pas des briques, mais dans un jeu panpanboumboum-popcorn on va pas faire la fine bouche non plus hein.

Un niveau a particulièrement retenu mon atention :


Spoiler Alert! 


Celui dans lequel on a la "montre temporelle" qui nous permet de switcher entre présent et passé à la volée autant de fois que l'on veut, ça donne lieu à de très bonne bastons à la fois contre les militaires dans le passé et les bestioles dans le présent.
Les phases de plate-forme sont d'ailleurs bien réussies, ils auraient pu un peu plus pousser le concept, mais le fait que ça reste sur un chapitre du jeu m'a beaucoup plu : au moins ils ne sont pas tombés dans le piège de mettre en avant ce pan de gameplay et de l'étirer sur une trop longue partie du jeu.



Dernier point positif pour moi : dans ce solo, pas de passage de niveaux, de compétences à débloquer ou de grades qui prennent la moitié de l'écran. On a juste les casques de pilotes à trouver façon secrets de Doom et pis c'est tout (en plus ça sert à rien).

Bref, un bon FPS à l'ancienne avec un univers cohérent et une DA de qualité.
Du coup j'ai testé le multi, il est encore plus mobile que le premier, c'est très très kiffant.

----------


## Momock

> Forgotton Anne.


Ouais c'est bien mais c'est court et c'est plus une balade qu'un JV. À 5 ou 6€ ça vaut carrément le coup.

----------


## Catel

*Gunstar Heroes*

J'ai rarement vu un jeu aussi bourrin et frénétique.  :Vibre:

----------


## space_mammouth

*Last of Us*

Le gameplay est ultra basique mais on a quand même envie d'avancer dans le couloir pour faire avancer un scénario et une relation intéressants. L'écriture est beaucoup plus fine que dans cette daube d'uncharted 4. La fin est vraiment top. Reste que ça vaut pas un bon Max Payne 3 !  ::):

----------


## space_mammouth

*Last of Us*

Le gameplay est ultra basique mais on a quand même envie d'avancer dans le couloir pour faire avancer un scénario et une relation intéressants. L'écriture est beaucoup plus fine que dans cette daube d'uncharted 4. La fin est vraiment top. Reste que ça vaut pas un bon Max Payne 3 !  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Le coup des saisons m'avait beaucoup plu. Vraiment l'impression de voir le temps passer. Sacrée fin c'est clair.

Quelle idée de faire une suite.

----------


## Zerger

*Dark Souls 3*

Les trucs cools:
 - les lieux et décors absolument gigantesques et grandioses à explorer

Les trucs bien merdiques et moisis:
 - tout le reste du jeu


Bref, grave déçu. Le jeu est exagérément difficile simplement pour masquer le manque total d'innovation par rapport aux deux précédents opus. J'ai même pas envie de poursuivre avec les 2 DLC tellement ce jeu est fastidieux et injuste.

----------


## Momock

> Bref, grave déçu. Le jeu est exagérément difficile simplement pour masquer le manque total d'innovation par rapport aux deux précédents opus. J'ai même pas envie de poursuivre avec les 2 DLC tellement ce jeu est fastidieux et injuste.


C'est une opinion plutôt rare que de trouver Dark Souls 3 plus dur que les deux précédents, pour pas mal de raisons. J'imagine que tes réflèxes doivent être un peu rouillés et qu'ils s'accomodent mieux de la jouabilité lente et exigeante des grands frères plutôt que du spammage de roulades du 3. Perso j'avais eût un mal de chien avec ce changement au début (le boss du tuto m'a bien tué cinq ou six fois, et les chevaliers de la première zone n'en parlons pas...) mais je m'y suis fait.

----------


## Zerger

J'avais pas souvenir que dans les deux premiers DS, les monstres pouvaient spammer à l'infini des attaques, en te laissant une fenetre d'ouverture rikiki. Sans parler des ennemis de 3 mètres qui se trainent comme des tortues pour tout à coup, te coller une baffe en un quart de seconde  ::huh:: 
Alors c'est peut être du au fait que j'ai voulu jouer différemment avec des armes rapides (du coup, tu infliges que dalle en poise), mais je sais pas, dès le tuto, j'avais l'impression que le jeu me hurlait en permanence "Ouais tu as vu ! Je suis un Dark Soul hein ! Tu as vu comment je suis dur!"

----------


## ExPanda

> La fin est vraiment top.





> Sacrée fin c'est clair.


Elle m'avait pas mal déçue cette fin.  ::unsure:: 
Je l'avais trouvée trop forcée juste pour faire du pathos. Par rapport à d'autres moments du jeu ça fait vraiment bâclé.

----------


## Blackogg

> J'avais pas souvenir que dans les deux premiers DS, les monstres pouvaient spammer à l'infini des attaques, en te laissant une fenetre d'ouverture rikiki. Sans parler des ennemis de 3 mètres qui se trainent comme des tortues pour tout à coup, te coller une baffe en un quart de seconde 
> Alors c'est peut être du au fait que j'ai voulu jouer différemment avec des armes rapides (du coup, tu infliges que dalle en poise), mais je sais pas, dès le tuto, j'avais l'impression que le jeu me hurlait en permanence "Ouais tu as vu ! Je suis un Dark Soul hein ! Tu as vu comment je suis dur!"


Les armes légères c'est OP dans le 3, vu que la poise n'a rien à voir avec le 1 et 2 (en gros tu peux stagger à peu près n'importe qui avec n'importe quoi).

Nan, t'es mauvais en overdose de Souls visiblement.

----------


## Orkestra

> C'est une opinion plutôt rare que de trouver Dark Souls 3 plus dur que les deux précédents, pour pas mal de raisons. J'imagine que tes réflèxes doivent être un peu rouillés et qu'ils s'accomodent mieux de la jouabilité lente et exigeante des grands frères plutôt que du spammage de roulades du 3. Perso j'avais eût un mal de chien avec ce changement au début (le boss du tuto m'a bien tué cinq ou six fois, et les chevaliers de la première zone n'en parlons pas...) mais je m'y suis fait.


Je fais aussi partie de ceux qui ont trouvé Dark Souls 3 plus dur que ses aînés (en ayant fait les jeux dans l'ordre). Je pense que c'est effectivement du au fait que le jeu est globalement plus rapide mais certaines zones m'ont aussi rappelé DS2:Scholar (l'impression de trop d'ennemis partout et placés n'importe comment, mais peut-être suis-je juste de mauvaise foi).
Et certains boss me paraissent vraiment ultra-difficiles : la danseuse (que j'ai bolossé en me cachant derrière un pylône pour qu'elle ne puisse pas me toucher), Aldritch (je ne sais même plus comment je l'ai battu) notamment.

Sans même parler des boss optionnels. C'est d'ailleurs pour l'instant le seul Dark Souls que je n'ai pas terminé : mon personnage attend devant le combat contre Friede (autre chose qui rend tout plus difficile à mon avis : les boss en plusieurs phases) que la motivation me reprenne et je doute fortement que je me motive un jour à battre le Nameless King (aucun problème pour la première phase mais sa deuxième m'éclate en deux coups sans que j'arrive à comprendre ce qu'il se passe).

Après, comme toujours dans Dark Souls, chacun a ses boss bêtes noires, mais lors de mon premier run je n'ai eu aucun problème à battre les Abyss Watchers ni Sulyvahn par exemple.

----------


## schouffy

Autant j'ai trouvé DS2 plus dur que le 1 ou Demon's Souls, autant le 3 je l'ai trouvé plutôt plus simple.
Mais pour détester autant le 3 (sans parler de difficulté) je pense qu'il faut être simplement en overdose comme dit Blackogg, ce qui est facilement compréhensible tant la formule est identique.

----------


## Kaelis

> du pathos.


Ah ? J'avais pas trouvé ça outré, ça fini sur un 

Spoiler Alert! 


secret, mensonge

. La violence qui précède est hors norme mais avec l'année qui se déroule avant ça me paraît bien amené.

----------


## Blackogg

> Après, comme toujours dans Dark Souls, chacun a ses boss bêtes noires, mais lors de mon premier run je n'ai eu aucun problème à battre les Abyss Watchers ni Sulyvahn par exemple.


Ouais voilà. J'ai l'impression que les boss qui te posent problèmes sont ceux qui ont des animations d'attaques "saccadées" (je trouve pas d'autre mot), du genre à faire une petite pause en plein milieu de leur mouvement avant de toucher, ce qui te fait esquiver trop tôt par réflexe. Bon et Aldritch, mais lui je sais pas trop pourquoi  ::ninja:: 

Perso j'ai galéré contre le champion Gundyr, alors que c'est peut être le boss aux patterns les plus réguliers.

----------


## Zerger

Non mais tu as raison, je dois surement saturer de la série même si j'avais bien attendu avant de le commencer.
C'est peut etre aussi la faute du jeu, à part des fioles d'estus bleues et une capacité par arme, j'ai vraiment eu l'impression de jouer à un ancien souls reskiné dans un nouveau monde. Presque rien de neuf à se mettre sous la dent.
J'ai bien tenté de jouer un perso basé sur la sorcellerie pour éviter la lassitude, mais j'accroche vraiment pas à la magie dans ce jeu

----------


## ExPanda

> Ah ? J'avais pas trouvé ça outré, ça fini sur un 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> secret, mensonge
> 
> . La violence qui précède est hors norme mais avec l'année qui se déroule avant ça me paraît bien amené.


En fait c'est pas la toute fin, la cinématique, qui m'a dérangé, c'est le dernier niveau. Ils auraient pu en arriver à la même fin sans ça.
Tout le monde devient débile pour que ça impose l'action. Je n'ai pas réussi à croire une seconde à ce qui était en train de se passer, je me disais juste "ok ils veulent en arriver là, super, mais j'ai pas envie et j'ai plus d'empathie pour personne en fait".

----------


## Kaelis

Je comprends, c'est dommage que ça soit si "forcé" que ça affaiblisse ce qui suit pour des joueurs. J'ai eu du bol ça m'a pas embêté.

----------


## Catel

*Sonic 4 Episode 1*

En fait de Sonic 4, on a droit à 90% à un remake fan-service de Sonic 1 et 2 (jusqu'à la réutilisation pure et simple de la banque sonore), nanti d'une maniabilité chelou, de décors un peu douteux, de modèles 3D horribles. Même le boss de fin est le Death Egg avec une beaucoup moins bonne musique (elles sont correctes pour le reste). C'est dommage car il y avait aussi quelques bonnes idées, peu exploitées, utilisant la homing attack, des jets de vapeur, etc...

Et je ne saurai peut-être même pas ce qu'il en est de la suite car* l'Episode 2* plante purement et simplement.  ::rolleyes::  Alors que le 1 aucun problème. Bravo SEGA, c'est ton 2e jeu qui marche pas sur mon PC (après SA 2).

----------


## M.Rick75

*Darksiders 3*
Pas mal mais largement en dessous des deux précédents. On perd déjà tous les donjons à la Zelda. Quelques (mini-)énigmes sont liées aux objets/pouvoirs que l'on débloque mais c'est pas foufou.
L'OST est quelconque et ne rivalisera surement pas avec celle, fantastique, du 2.
Reste la difficulté (je l'ai fait en difficile) qui louche vers un Dark Souls light (les monstres de base peuvent tuer en trois coups et si l'on meurt ça fait réapparaitre tous les monstres) mais c'est plus frustrant que plaisant au final. On a pas tant de combos de coups disponible et tout repose globalement sur le timing des esquives qui varie selon les monstres (et les contre-attaques que l'on enchaine derrière).
Bref, la note de 5/10 sur Canard PC est surement un peu dure même si je suis assez d'accord avec les critiques de Noël Malware.

Après, si on a aimé la série, ça vaut le coup de le faire (enfin pas au tarif plein pot de 60 boule) même si ça reste un Darksiders assez tiède. La balade reste agréable pour peu qu'on aime ce genre de jeu.

J'avais des doutes sur la poursuite de la série après la fin du studio Vigil Games et le départ de Joe Madureira. J'en ai encore plus avec ce troisième épisode dont j'ai l'impression qu'il fait un flop commercial. Ce serait cool, qu'ils arrivent à clore l'histoire (avec un jeu plus ambitieux pour faire une conclusion, au moins au niveau des deux premiers).



*Pyre*
Au début j'étais assez enthousiaste. Devant la direction artistique et les mystères autour de l'histoire, du monde. Finalement, c'est assez retombé. Derrière les appellations étranges, c'est finalement un peu classique et ça raconte pas un truc qui met par terre non plus. De plus, on finit par voir qu'il n'y a pas tant de décors, lieux créés et un gros sentiment de répétition s'installe.
Beaucoup d'allure mais un peu creux quand on creuse.

----------


## space_mammouth

> Elle m'avait pas mal déçue cette fin. 
> Je l'avais trouvée trop forcée juste pour faire du pathos. Par rapport à d'autres moments du jeu ça fait vraiment bâclé.


Sans spoiler, disons au moins qu'elle est originale dans la mesure où elle se détache de la bonne morale américaine habituelle.

----------


## space_mammouth

> "j'ai plus d'empathie pour personne en fait".


C'est justement ça qui m'a bien plu.

----------


## KaiN34

> Non mais tu as raison, je dois surement saturer de la série même si j'avais bien attendu avant de le commencer.
> C'est peut etre aussi la faute du jeu, à part des fioles d'estus bleues et une capacité par arme, j'ai vraiment eu l'impression de jouer à un ancien souls reskiné dans un nouveau monde. Presque rien de neuf à se mettre sous la dent.
> J'ai bien tenté de jouer un perso basé sur la sorcellerie pour éviter la lassitude, mais j'accroche vraiment pas à la magie dans ce jeu


En ayant fait les Souls dans l'ordre j'ai trouvé celui ci le plus facile des 3 (bon faut dire que je sortais des DLC du 2  :Boom: ), c'est vrai qu'il fait pas mal fan-service et qu'il y a des trucs peu inspirés mais y a quand même une grosse nouveauté: la fluidité de mouvement du perso.  ::wub::  Moi qui suis tout sauf un fan des build "Giant Dad" des épisodes précédents j'ai apprécié.

----------


## Blackogg

> En ayant fait les Souls dans l'ordre j'ai trouvé celui ci le plus facile des 3 (bon faut dire que je sortais des DLC du 2 ), c'est vrai qu'il fait pas mal fan-service et qu'il y a des trucs peu inspirés mais y a quand même une grosse nouveauté: la fluidité de mouvement du perso.  Moi qui suis tout sauf un fan des build "Giant Dad" des épisodes précédents j'ai apprécié.


Et il y a une amélioration notable en fourniture de gifs pour amateurs de hitbox porn  :Mellow2: .

----------


## Catel

*Streets of Rage*

Pour ce titre, j'ai eu droit à la trilogie Golden Axe plus un ou deux autres pour m'entraîner...

C'est bien, les décors sont globalement cool au début et un peu plus génériques ensuite, la palette de mouvements me semble un peu limitée, j'aime pas trop les boss (contre lesquels il faut trouver LE truc qui fonctionne et c'est pas évident (Mona et Lisa je vous hais  :Boom:  )), la musique de Yuzo Koshira tabasse souvent et se montre un peu plus faible parfois, dans l'ensemble c'est quand même un bien bon jeu. Et le mode facile est vraiment facile au moins...

----------


## PG 13

Le 2 est meilleur, on a plus la police mais la palette de coups s' étend assez bien.

----------


## Kaede

La vache, t'es en plein trip revival ou bien ?

edit : je vois que tu as répondu dans un autre topic  :;):  Pour info quand même, 'faut voir quel émulateur ils utilisent avec le package Steam, mais tu auras sans doute une émulation plus fidèle / riche en options avec un émulateur tiers (avec un peu de chance, tu as déjà une "copie privée" dans le dossier Steam, en tout cas c'est le cas pour _SEGA Mega Drive and Genesis Classics_ sur Steam).

----------


## Hazazel

> *Darksiders 3*
> 
> J'avais des doutes sur la poursuite de la série après la fin du studio Vigil Games et le départ de Joe Madureira. J'en ai encore plus avec ce troisième épisode dont j'ai l'impression qu'il fait un flop commercial.


Ce n'est pas le cas , THQ Nordic a fait savoir que Darksiders 3 est profitable :




> The game has performed within management’s range of expectations and has recouped all investments made in development and marketing during its latest quarter.[...]THQ Nordic considers Darksiders one of the Group’s key IP’s.

----------


## Woshee

*Hob*

Des créateurs de Torchlight 1 & 2, un jeu dont j'avais beaucoup entendu de bien de loin. Je l'ai pris en promo et l'ai terminé en très peu de temps tellement j'ai accroché.

Une direction artistique très originale, avec du cell shading subtil, du steampunk, de la nature.... Des grosses machines qui font bouger le décor dans tous les sens.... J'ai été par terre d'un bout à l'autre, alors que d'un point de vue technique c'est pas si fou non plus.

Le jeu en soit, c'est de l'aventure, ça rappelle un peu les zelda de loin dans le gameplay, mais la narration est réduite à son minimum. Pas de dialogue, des interactions quand même avec quelques personnages, mais tout reste sous entendu, et je trouve que ça marche vraiment bien, tout est suggéré, et très onirique.

Y'a des combats, mais pas tant que ça au final. Tant mieux parce qu'ils sont relativement basiques. On a pas une palette de coups folle, et les ennemis ne sont pas très variés. C'est de l'exploration / puzzles simples. J'ai trouvé aucune difficulté dans le jeu, mais c'était pas un mal. C'est une belle balade, on se prend à explorer les moindres recoins pour trouver tous les secrets, à se demander comment atteindre tel point....

Y'a un côté amélioration du personnage, à travers des compétences en rab, des tenues, et la puissance de l'épée, et tout est plutôt bien amené. On débloque aussi à quelques points clés des nouvelles capacités pour pouvoir explorer l'environnement, un peu à la manière d'un metroidvania, dont le jeu reprends pas mal de codes.

Le seul soucis c'est parfois les phases de plateforme un eu aléatoire, mais les points de respawn ne sont jamais trop loin.


Un énorme coup de coeur en gros  ::wub:: 





Edit : et je viens de voir que le développeur avait mis la clé sous la porte juste après la sortie de Hob  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

> Edit : et je viens de voir que le développeur avait mis la clé sous la porte juste après la sortie de Hob


Oui et c'est vraiment dommage, Hob est vraiment réussi. Un gros coup de cœur.

----------


## Getz

> Oui et c'est vraiment dommage, Hob est vraiment réussi. Un gros coup de cœur.


Tout pareil, même ressenti, vraiment triste pour le studio...

----------


## Kaede

Saleté de last boss !!
Hop, fini Aquaria  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Hop, fini Aquaria


 ::wub::  putain mais ce jeu, dans le top 5 exploration _ever_.

----------


## Kaede

Ne lis pas mon post dans son topic alors, ce serait te faire du mal ^^

----------


## Supergounou

Je l'ai lu avant de poster, c'est justement pour contraster ton avis  ::): 
J'ai vraiment adoré Aquaria, tout est super cohérent et au final l'expérience est très posée et propice à l'explo. Se déplacer dans l'eau est une extase en soi. J'ai l'impression d'avoir bien moins galéré que toi par contre.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ahhh Aquaria. J'ai failli le laisser tomber... ne sachant pas où aller au début. Puis j'ai été pris par le rythme du jeu, l'exploration et la musique. Je sais pas si j'aimerais autant en y rejouant maintenant mais c'est vraiment un souvenir particulier au milieu de trouzaines de jeux joués.




> Ce n'est pas le cas , THQ Nordic a fait savoir que Darksiders 3 est profitable (...)
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/darks...-expectations/


Tant mieux.




> *Hob* (...) Un énorme coup de coeur en gros  (...)


+1

----------


## Momock

Aquaria... le jeu que je voulais aimer mais qui à la place m'a appris que je m'endormais devant les side-scroller, aussi bons soient-ils, si je ne pouvait pas sauter (ou assimilé. Inverser la gravité dans VVVVVV ça compte comme sauter d'une certaine façon vu qu'on doit "calculer" sa trajectoire pour ne pas louper les plateformes). J'aimerais lui redonner une chance mais je crois que le jeu n'est pas trop compatible par défaut avec les manettes, ou si?

Enfin du coup me lancer dans *Yoku's Island Express* fut un pari risqué mais réussi. J'ai eût du mal à démarrer (pousser une boule lentement...ouaaaaaiiis!) mais à la deuxième heure, quand j'ai commencé à débloquer des raccourcis et qu'il y avait des passages de flipper un peu plus complexes, j'ai pris le rythme et n'est pas décroché avant de tout collecter et d'avoir la vraie fin. J'ai pas fini la quête des champignons par contre, si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer dans quelle zone, grosso merdo, on doit planter le dernier champignon qu'il n'hésite pas à me le faire savoir!

PS: c'est vraiment bien Hob? En utilisant d'autres jeux du genre comme baromètre où le situeriez-vous?

----------


## Kaede

Ca fonctionne pas mal à la manette (Aquaria). Il y a quelques menus inconvénients ("viser" pour chanter avec le stick est parfois un peu relou, faut être précis, pour la cuisine je repassais toujours à la souris, aussi) mais globalement ça va.
Le clavier est plus performant car il permet le switch instantanté de forme via 12345 etc., moins fun mais bien plus efficace que le chant (pas sûr qu'on puisse binder ça au pad). Mais c'est *vraiment* utile que pour le boss méduse.

----------


## Woshee

> PS: c'est vraiment bien Hob? En utilisant d'autres jeux du genre comme baromètre où le situeriez-vous?


Je me rends compte que j'ai pas été assez dithyrambique dans mon résumé. C'est vraiment un jeu dont j'attendais rien et dans lequel j'ai été happé de la première à la dernière minute. Court (9h selon steam), mais efficace.

Ce qui m'a surtout bluffé c'est le monde dans lequel on évolue. Y'a vraiment un principe de metroidvania dans le sens où il s'ouvre au fur et à mesure, y'a des raccourcis qui se mettent en place pour gagner du temps, mais tout paraît naturel, très organique. Alors même que le paysage va lui même évoluer. 

Y'a pas tellement de scénario, c'est parfois assez abstrait. Au départ on ne sait pas vraiment pourquoi on fait les choses, mais on le fait quand même, et au fur et à mesure les choses s'éclaircissent. 

En terme de gameplay, je rapprocherai ça le plus d'un zelda, mais avec moins de combat, aucune quête, et plus de poussage de levier / bouton et un peu plus de plate-forme.

Et c'est ma-gni-fique. Ça fait longtemps que je me suis pas dit dans un jeu toutes les 10 minutes :"putain c'est beau". Les devs en sont conscients et ont littéralement prévu des "points de vue" dans le jeu. 

Et je suis difficile en jeu vidéo. Généralement je me lasse vite et ne termine pas les jeux. Mes derniers kiffs ça a été les jeux Super giant, notamment Bastion et Transistor.

----------


## Orkestra

Ça ressemble quand même plus à un Zelda 2D qu'à un metroidvania [/Invoke Supergounou], il n'y a pas vraiment d'exploration (on débloque de nouvelles zones au fur et à mesure dans l'ordre dans lequel on doit les parcourir) même s'il est possible de revenir dans des zones explorées précédemment pour découvrir des secrets avec nos nouveaux pouvoirs.

J'avais écrit ça après l'avoir terminé: 




> Un très chouette jeu d'aventure qui rappelle en partie les vieux Zelda 2D sans toutefois en atteindre la splendeur et la complexité (je pense à Zelda 3 et Link's Awakening notamment).
> 
> Le jeu est plutôt joli et j'ai bien accroché au design des monstres et des animaux (non agressifs  ), les combats sont très sympas sans être bien difficiles et les puzzles sont eux aussi assez simples.
> Dans l'ensemble, c'est de toute façon un jeu "casual", le genre de jeu où le plaisir tient plus dans la découverte et l'exploration de l'univers que dans l'apprentissage et la maîtrise de ses mécaniques (qui restent, encore une fois, très plaisantes malgré leur simplicité).
> 
> Le jeu est plutôt linéaire et bien balisé mais chaque nouvelle zone accessible regorge de petits secrets à découvrir. Le monde se transforme partiellement à mesure que l'on avance dans le jeu pour nous permettre d’accéder à des secrets jusqu'alors inaccessibles.
> Je l'ai terminé en 8 heures environ en ayant l'impression d'avoir plutôt bien exploré ; je sais tout de même que j'ai raté un certain nombre de choses et je pense qu'il y a de quoi faire durer le plaisir pour ceux qui voudraient dénicher toutes les upgrades et donjons cachés du jeu.
> 
> Bref, un très bon jeu !


Six mois plus tard je dirai que c'est un jeu très sympa mais je ne serai pas aussi dithyrambique que Woshee : il manque un petit quelque chose pour faire de _Hob_ un "grand" jeu. Ceci dit il n'a pas non plus de gros défaut à mon avis et à moins d'être allergique au genre ça devrait plaire à à peu près n'importe qui.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca fonctionne pas mal à la manette (Aquaria). Il y a quelques menus inconvénients ("viser" pour chanter avec le stick est parfois un peu relou, faut être précis, pour la cuisine je repassais toujours à la souris, aussi) mais globalement ça va.
> Le clavier est plus performant car il permet le switch instantanté de forme via 12345 etc., moins fun mais bien plus efficace que le chant (pas sûr qu'on puisse binder ça au pad). Mais c'est *vraiment* utile que pour le boss méduse.


Aquaria je l'avais fait complètement souris/clavier, c'était passé tout seul.

Au fait, j'ai retrouvé mon avis de quand je l'avais fini Kaede, il y a quelques points négatifs où on se rejoint.

----------


## Mordicus

J'avais bien aimé Aquaria, mais le boss de fin m'avait découragé. Jamais fini, du coup.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Enfin du coup me lancer dans *Yoku's Island Express* fut un pari risqué mais réussi. J'ai eût du mal à démarrer (pousser une boule lentement...ouaaaaaiiis!) mais à la deuxième heure, quand j'ai commencé à débloquer des raccourcis et qu'il y avait des passages de flipper un peu plus complexes, j'ai pris le rythme et n'est pas décroché avant de tout collecter et d'avoir la vraie fin. J'ai pas fini la quête des champignons par contre, si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer dans quelle zone, grosso merdo, on doit planter le dernier champignon qu'il n'hésite pas à me le faire savoir!
> PS: c'est vraiment bien Hob? En utilisant d'autres jeux du genre comme baromètre où le situeriez-vous?


J'ai trouvé le début bien mou aussi pour Yoku's Island Express, puis après, comme tu dis, ça se complexifie un peu et on a du plaisir à parcourir cette île.
Pour le champi je pense que c'est cette zone qui te manque (je me souviens que j'étais passé à côté aussi et que j'étais allé chercher une soluce).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1tx...youtu.be&t=688

Sinon Hob, je trouve que le trailer est assez représentatif de l'expérience de jeu:

----------


## Elma

Pareil Hob je l'ai testé au pif, et je l'ai dévoré. Un je bien mésestimé, qui est bien passé inaperçu...

----------


## Momock

@M.Rick75: c'est bien l'endroit qu'il me manquait, en effet. Merci.

----------


## jlm76

*Divinity: Original Sin 2 - Definitive Edition*

Encore mieux que le premier, c'est dire !
un vrai bijou, je n'ai pas vu mes plus de 160 heures de jeux passer  ::rolleyes:: 

Je ne m'étalerais pas sur ses qualités, que tous les hommes de goût connaissent déjà, mais sur le seul défaut que je lui trouve : pas de voix localisées en français.
Pour un jeu de cette envergure aux millions de ventes, je trouve ça petit.
Surtout que depuis The Witcher 3, on peut pas dire que ce n'est pas possible ou pas rentable...
Du coup ça casse un peu l'immersion d'entendre baragouiner en anglais.  

Il n'a donc pas détrôné The Witcher 3 de sa première place à cause de ce petit défaut d'immersion, mais prends tout de même sa place dans mon panthéon des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps  ::love::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Last Door - Saison 2*. J'avais bien aimé la première saison, mais celle-ci m'a semblé plutôt inférieure. Il m'a semblé que les graphismes, tout en restant dans le même style, étaient plus réussis (plus de diversité, plus clairs), mais il y avait plus de puzzles obscurs ou pénibles et j'ai eu du mal avec l'histoire alors que la première saison m'avait bien accroché dès le début.

Pas mauvais, mais je n'ai pas franchement accroché.

----------


## Ammoodytes

*Dishonored 2*
Commencé à la sortie du jeu puis vite laissé tomber (je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, j'avais choisi Emilie et je l'ai trouvée pénible à jouer). Et là je viens de le terminer en 4 sessions (chaos faible), c'était super  ::lol::  !

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> *Dishonored 2*
> Commencé à la sortie du jeu puis vite laissé tomber (je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, j'avais choisi Emilie et je l'ai trouvée pénible à jouer). Et là je viens de le terminer en 4 sessions (chaos faible), c'était super  !


C'est le dernier jeu où j'ai vraiment eu la sensation que chaque (ou presque) niveau avait une réelle identité, quelque chose qui fait que tu ne l'oublies pas et le mélanges pas avec les autres. Dommage qu'il ai pas bien fonctionné. On risque ne plus trop avoir des jeux de cette trempe ces prochaines années ...

----------


## barbarian_bros

Je viens de finir *Full Throttle Remastered*.

Graphiquement c'est un régal, un des plus beaux remasters de jeu d'aventure que j'ai vu pour l'instant, pour une fois on n'a pas un simple effet de lissage, mais tout ce qui est en 2D a été redessiné à la main et les modèles 3D (principalement les véhicules) ont été entièrement refaits. On peut comme souvent basculer d'une simple touche entre remaster et original :
 

Niveau son, les voix, musiques et effets ont été retravaillés et nettoyés à partir des enregistrement d'origine, ça claque.
Et surtout c'est enfin l'occasion de faire le jeu en VOSTF pour profiter des voix de Mark Hamill et Roy Conrad, sans devoir bidouiller les fichiers du jeu.



L'interface n'a pas changé, elle reste tout aussi fonctionnelle, mais permet d'utiliser des raccourcis claviers ou de jouer au PAD.
On notera une option indispensable dans les point&click modernes, la possibilité d'afficher en surbrillance les objets 'activables' en appuyant sur 'shift', utile  car certains éléments sont paradoxalement moins visibles avec les nouveaux graphismes (j'ai eu du mal à voir le coffre dans le bureau de Corley, seule fois où j'ai du utiliser cette touche).

L'ambiance est toujours aussi exceptionnelles (les musiques des Gone Jackals et de Michael Z. Land y sont pour beaucoup).



Reste le scénario et les énigmes, le point faible du jeu, déjà à l'époque. Il est assez court, et c'est encore pire en le connaissant presque par coeur.
Enfin, les phases d'action sont certes plus belles mais toujours aussi peu jouables, même si l'affichage 16/9 permet d'avoir une meilleure vue d'ensemble


Spoiler Alert! 


A l'époque j'avais galéré dans la dernière scène, il m'a fallu des dizaines d'essais pour voir qu'on pouvait aller à gauche du camion et trouver la moto. Maintenant en 16/9 on la voit directement. 




Outre les améliorations graphiques et sonores, le remaster propose un jukebox (musiques et commentaires des deves), la possibilité de jouer avec les commentaires, une galerie d'environ 150 artworks, esquisses.... et l'ajout de succès qu'on gagne autant en avançant dans le jeu qu'en tentant des actions ou réponses débiles.



Bref un jeu toujours sympathique malgré ses défauts d'époque, et un remaster particulièrement bien réalisé.
A faire si vous le trouvez pas cher. 


Finis en 2019 :
-The Witcher 3 + extensions
-The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition
-Full Throttle Remastered.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Stories : the path of destinies*

Petit jeu d'action dont l'originalité repose sur l'agencement de la narration. Comme un autre canard qui en a parlé (ici je pense) j'ai la flemme de tester toutes les combinaisons de choix pour voir toutes les 24+1 fins. J'en ai fait un peu plus après avoir eu la bonne fin mais c'est un peu trop rébarbatif et répétitif d'épuiser toutes les possibilités.





Le choix des couleurs est un peu étrange.
Je me demande ce que vaut Omensight, leur jeu suivant qui semble creuser le même concept (si un canard a testé) ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> *Divinity: Original Sin 2 - Definitive Edition*
> 
> Encore mieux que le premier, c'est dire !
> un vrai bijou, je n'ai pas vu mes plus de 160 heures de jeux passer 
> 
> Je ne m'étalerais pas sur ses qualités, que tous les hommes de goût connaissent déjà, mais sur le seul défaut que je lui trouve : pas de voix localisées en français.
> Pour un jeu de cette envergure aux millions de ventes, je trouve ça petit.
> Surtout que depuis The Witcher 3, on peut pas dire que ce n'est pas possible ou pas rentable...
> Du coup ça casse un peu l'immersion d'entendre baragouiner en anglais.  
> ...


J'ai laissé tomber le premier vers le chapitre trois (de mémoire on se retrouvait dans une mine avec des esclaves). J'ai saturé un peu, surtout de l'ambiance, et l'impression d'avoir mené un millier de combats au final pas si différents les uns des autres une fois pigé le système... Depuis j'ai le 2 qui dort sur un DD, j'ai peur d'être déçu.

----------


## Supergounou

ENSLAVED: Odyssey to the West (2013)



Beat'em up/aventure. Un jeu que j'ai beaucoup de mal à juger.

D'un côté, la DA est très chouette, les graphismes plutôt jolis malgré la technologie vieillissante, l'histoire se laisse suivre (pour un jeu vidéo), les deux principaux protagoniste sont assez bien amenés (même si ultra-stéréotypés), c'est une belle balade et il y a plein d'idées de gameplay qui auraient pu avoir du potentiel. Globalement, j'ai plutôt apprécié, on saute de prises en prises jusqu'à une arène, on pète une poignée de robots, on améliore son arbre de compétence, puis on se remet à crapahuter comme un singe.

Mais d'un autre côté, ben on se fait quand même un peu chier. Les combats sont nazes, la seconde partie est complètement dispensable, les quelques bonnes idées de gameplay sont inexploitées, mais surtout, le sidekick dont je tairai le nom est absolument insupportable et casse complètement l'ambiance.

16h pour 100% le jeu avec le DLC en bonus, moitié moins pour une partie sans se prendre la tête avec les à-côtés je pense. DLC très médiocre au passage, puisqu'il sacrifie le petit peu de dynamisme que le jeu de base propose pour ne proposer que des phases de shoot pénibles.

----------


## KiwiX

*GRIS*

Je suis pas trop le public pour ce type de jeu contemplatif (avec un gameplay très léger) mais je me suis laissé happer par la musique en 1er puis j'ai eu envie de tâter le jeu. Ça se finit vite (en 3h environ) et c'était vraiment très bien, très reposant. La DA et l'OST : au top !

Les trophées montrent que j'ai loupé pas mal de trucs donc ça sera mon jeu dans les moments où j'aurai besoin de me détendre  ::happy2::

----------


## Harest

> *Stories : the path of destinies*
> ...
> Je me demande ce que vaut Omensight, leur jeu suivant qui semble creuser le même concept (si un canard a testé) ?


Je ne l'ai pas testé personnellement (Omensight) mais je l'ai vu en stream pour une bonne partie et globalement c'est une réussite avec des améliorations sur un peu tous les points. Y'a la vidéo découverte en bas du test si jamais.

Pour les fins de Stories si je me rappelle bien y'a 4 fins différentes. Par contre oui y'a un tas de chemins différents pour y parvenir.

----------


## pipoop

Des fins il y en as beaucoup plus mais tu dois en taper un certain nombre pour avoir la bonne

----------


## Harest

En checkant, je devais confondre avec les 4 chemins requis pour avoir les vérités ou je ne sais plus le terme qui ensuite permet d'avoir la "bonne" fin ouep. Le "24+1 fins" était bon du coup.

----------


## pothi

> *Stories : the path of destinies*
> 
> Petit jeu d'action dont l'originalité repose sur l'agencement de la narration. Comme un autre canard qui en a parlé (ici je pense) j'ai la flemme de tester toutes les combinaisons de choix pour voir toutes les 24+1 fins. J'en ai fait un peu plus après avoir eu la bonne fin mais c'est un peu trop rébarbatif et répétitif d'épuiser toutes les possibilités.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/02/22/429...27303bb.md.jpghttps://tof.cx/images/2019/02/22/709...8888d95.md.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/02/22/32a...cbeecea.md.jpghttps://tof.cx/images/2019/02/22/9e1...ea8c124.md.jpg
> 
> Le choix des couleurs est un peu étrange.
> Je me demande ce que vaut Omensight, leur jeu suivant qui semble creuser le même concept (si un canard a testé) ?


Alors omensight a très bien fait le taff de mon côté. c'était beau et cool comme aventure, après voilà ça se finit vite et on a pas forcement envie d'y retourner pour avoir son 100% (je t'avoue je l'ai finit en un jour il y a 3 mois et c'est tout ce que j'arrive à en dire xD)

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je ne l'ai pas testé personnellement (Omensight) mais je l'ai vu en stream pour une bonne partie et globalement c'est une réussite avec des améliorations sur un peu tous les points. (...)





> Alors omensight a très bien fait le taff de mon côté. c'était beau et cool comme aventure, après voilà ça se finit vite et on a pas forcement envie d'y retourner pour avoir son 100% (...)


Merci pour ces retours.  :;):

----------


## Bibik

Fini (et re-fini) *Ys : The Oath in Felghana*, j'avais envie de me lancer dans la licence et de manière générale il est conseillé de commencer soit par celui-ci soit par *Ys Origins*.
C'est donc un A-RPG (d'aucuns diront Zelda-like) avec des éléments de plateformer surtout vers la fin. On choppe des pouvoirs, du double saut, et on marave des streums dans des donjons jusqu'au boss pour avancer dans l'histoire. Rien de sorcier mais c'est diablement efficace et bien géré par Falcom qui comme d'habitude ajoute une OST de fou furieux. L'histoire est classique, rien de particulier à dire dessus étant donné que c'est une sorte d'épisode insulaire sans trop de rapports avec le reste de la série (comparable à *Link's Awakening*) et la difficulté est présente mais surtout sur les boss qui sont à l'opposé du reste du jeu qui est facile. Je l'ai fait qu'en Super-Easy et Easy vu que je suis une chèvre dans le genre mais déjà en easy j'ai un peu lutté sur certains boss. Y'a donc de quoi exciter les plus masochistes/achievers d'entre nous. La durée de vie est comprise entre 5 et 8 heures pour un run et le jeu dispose de quelques modes et boss supplémentaires que je n'ai pas approché car il concerne les plus complétionnistes.

Une bonne entrée en matière dans la série, et un arpg assez culte, format assez court mais après deux runs je pense qu'il est correctement calibré.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Cryostasis
> La vache le jeu accuse son âge
> Verdict:
> Bof


Par contre il n'y avait pas des effets PhysX un peu foufou dans Cryostasis ?

----------


## Momock

> la difficulté est présente mais surtout sur les boss qui sont à l'opposé du reste du jeu qui est facile.


Le reste du jeu n'est pas si facile en cauchemard, mais ouais la différence entre la balade dans les donjons et les boss est immense. C'est aussi le cas dans Tokyo Xanadu auquel je joue en ce moment d'ailleurs.

----------


## Kaelis

> La durée de vie est comprise entre 5 et 8 heures pour un run et le jeu dispose de quelques modes et boss supplémentaires


Ah merci pour la précision, je pensais (à tort) que les jeux de cette série étaient interminables. Je ne sais pas d'où je tiens ça.

Du coup je me laisserais bien tenter.

----------


## Catel

*Ghost of a Tale*

Ce n'est pas le jeu du siècle mais c'est un  ::wub::  personnel.
J'ai adoré l'univers, les décors, les personnages, le soin apporté par Seith aux animations et aux lumières, le level design hyper intriqué de cette petite forteresse (parfois un peu trop labyrinthique, tu ne sais plus par où passer), l'exploration permanente, la maniabilité parfaite, le gameplay entièrement tourné au service de la narration du destin de notre petit héros, et l'histoire.
Plus qu'à de l'animation, ça fait surtout culturellement penser aux meilleurs BD françaises anthropomorphes, qui, de Sybilline à De Cape et de Crocs, a absorbé l'influence de Disney en lui apportant une touche de noirceur, de réalisme et de subtilité psychologique.
J'ai moins aimé le manque de budget qui a contraint à réduire certaines des scènes les plus spectaculaires à un mode texte, et surtout l'excès de Fedex. J'aurais aimé plus de quêtes basées sur des énigmes. Et la toute dernière mission est un peu foireuse aussi.

La fin ouvre quasiment sur un Ghost 2 qui ne dit pas son nom, j'espère qu'il y aura plus de moyens pour ça (des voix, des musiques, des chansons !).

----------


## Supergounou

*Pikuniku* (2019)



Aventure/plateforme minima.simp.liste.

Plutôt sympathique ce Pikuniku, beaucoup d'humour, de gentillesse et de wtf. Le contrôle du personnage est un peu lourd, mais ça reste plaisant d'évoluer dans cet univers très coloré. Aucune difficulté, que ce soit au niveau des phases de plateforme, des mini-énigmes ou de l'exploration. 

Il s'agit vraiment d'un petit jeu à faire un aprem (3h pour le finir sans se presser) quand on a envie d'un peu de fraicheur.

----------


## Marmottas

> Aventure/plateforme minima.simp.liste.


C'est de plus en plus compliqué l'inclusif...

Sinon encore un jeu de plus sur ma WL.

----------


## Bibik

> Ah merci pour la précision, je pensais (à tort) que les jeux de cette série étaient interminables. Je ne sais pas d'où je tiens ça.
> 
> Du coup je me laisserais bien tenter.


A ce sujet j'ai trouvé ce lien (certes en anglais) pas trop mal pour découvrir la série.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé à l'instant *What Remains of Edith Finch*. Un superbe jeu, enfin walking simulator. Beaucoup d'émotions dans ce jeu qui nous fait faire connaissance avec tout l'historique 

Spoiler Alert! 


dramatique

 d'une famille. Merci à McCauley qui me l'a offert via cpcgifts.

----------


## Woshee

Je viens de terminer *Rime*. Péniblement

Je crois que je suis complètement passé à côté d'un jeu pourtant globalement bien noté et bien aimé à priori.

Mais moi je me suis vraiment emmerdé. Je l'ai trouvé vain. On fait des trucs. On va dans une direction parce que le renard qui aboie va par là. On passe son temps à escalader juste parce qu'on voit qu'il y a des zones dans lesquelles on peut, donc c'est sûrement que ça doit être utile.... Les énigmes sont là juste pour faire faire quelque chose au joueur.... Tout m'a semblé très artificiel d'un point de vue gameplay...

Au final c'est un grand couloir. Aucune liberté d'action, on suit un chemin tout tracé... Mais j'ai quand même dû regarder deux trois fois sur le net pour des énigmes dans lesquelles j'avais pas remarqué tel élément, ou parce que j'avais pas vu tel truc sur lequel je pouvais grimper. 

Alors au départ c'est plaisant, les décors sont enchanteurs, la direction artistique maîtrisée, la musique nous plonge aussi dedans.... Mais arrivé à l'avant dernier "monde" (les grottes avec des arbres), j'ai trouvé ça vraiment pénible.... Je ne comprenais pas la finalité de mes actions en fait.... J'ai insisté juste parce que je savais la fin proche et que je voulais savoir ce qu'il en était...

Et le final.... C'est censé être bim boum les émotions dans ta face, le bon gros "ah d'accord bon c'est donc ça!", pour moi ça a juste fait "ah bah ok, c'est cool".... C'est vraiment tout ça pour ça.... Le jeu se veut très narratif et profond dans sa signification, mais on a passé tout le jeu à pousser des cubes et à escalader des murs, je trouve ça vraiment contradictoire.....
Même la musique a fini par me saouler avec ses thèmes à la fois larmoyants et grandiloquents...

Et d'un point de vue technique le jeu est vraiment optimisé avec les pieds, se mettant à saccader régulièrement dans des zones où pourtant y'a pas tant de choses à afficher.

Brothers a tale of two sons, par exemple, m'a vraiment plus ému dans la catégorie "jeu avec une fin inattendue et pleine d'émotion" parce que tout le jeu est logique. On suit la quête de deux gamins qui veulent sauver leur pêre, donc toutes nos actions ont une signification....

C'est con parce que j'avais vraiment envie de l'aimer à la base, j'étais parti avec de très bons à priori.

----------


## Morbo

> Fini (et re-fini) *Ys : The Oath in Felghana*, j'avais envie de me lancer dans la licence et de manière générale il est conseillé de commencer soit par celui-ci soit par *Ys Origins*.
> C'est donc un A-RPG (d'aucuns diront Zelda-like) avec des éléments de plateformer surtout vers la fin. On choppe des pouvoirs, du double saut, et on marave des streums dans des donjons jusqu'au boss pour avancer dans l'histoire. Rien de sorcier mais c'est diablement efficace et bien géré par Falcom qui comme d'habitude ajoute une OST de fou furieux. L'histoire est classique, rien de particulier à dire dessus étant donné que c'est une sorte d'épisode insulaire sans trop de rapports avec le reste de la série (comparable à *Link's Awakening*) et la difficulté est présente mais surtout sur les boss qui sont à l'opposé du reste du jeu qui est facile. Je l'ai fait qu'en Super-Easy et Easy vu que je suis une chèvre dans le genre mais déjà en easy j'ai un peu lutté sur certains boss. Y'a donc de quoi exciter les plus masochistes/achievers d'entre nous. La durée de vie est comprise entre 5 et 8 heures pour un run et le jeu dispose de quelques modes et boss supplémentaires que je n'ai pas approché car il concerne les plus complétionnistes.
> 
> Une bonne entrée en matière dans la série, et un arpg assez culte, format assez court mais après deux runs je pense qu'il est correctement calibré.
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...740B20FA64A59/


Je suis dessus aussi, quasi à la fin et je confirme que cet épisode est très cool. Ys the Oath in Felghana est en fait un remake du Ys 3 (sorti entre autre sur super nintendo ) et qui se jouait en vue de côté. Graphiquement c'est mignon et très propre et j'ai eu un feeling "Dreamcast" en y jouant. Le jeu est est super dynamique, Adol Cours vite dès le début et gagne un sprint pour aller encore plus vite en avançant, les coups sont secs et rapide ce qui donne du punch au combo, on avance très vite, tout le temps et on a jamais ou presque l'impression de perdre son temps. Pour la difficulté en ce qui me concerne je l'ai fais en facile car en normal les boss me faisait pisser du sang par le cul. Et comme dit plus haut la BO, la jdk nous a bien gâté.

A la fois proche des épisodes récents dans le principe mais différent dans le rythme car beaucoup moins long et moins verbeux. Il se retrouve souvent en soldes à 4 ou 5€ et à ce prix là n'hésitez pas à être curieux.




> Ah merci pour la précision, je pensais (à tort) que les jeux de cette série étaient interminables. Je ne sais pas d'où je tiens ça.
> 
> Du coup je me laisserais bien tenter.



C'est parce que depuis Ys Seven sur PSP les épisodes sont plus scénarisés, plus verbeux, plus grands et plus longs. Si je me rappel bien j'ai dû passer à peu près 30h sur Celceta et une quarantaine d'heures sur Ys 8. D'ailleurs j'avais bien apprécié ces deux là aussi. J'ai pas encore tenté Ys Seven mais il a bonne réputation.

----------


## madfox

> Je viens de terminer Rime. Péniblement
> 
> Je crois que je suis complètement passé à côté d'un jeu pourtant globalement bien noté et bien aimé à priori.
> 
> Mais moi je me suis vraiment emmerdé. Je l'ai trouvé vain. On fait des trucs. On va dans une direction parce que le renard qui aboie va par là. On passe son temps à escalader juste parce qu'on voit qu'il y a des zones dans lesquelles on peut, donc c'est sûrement que ça doit être utile.... Les énigmes sont là juste pour faire faire quelque chose au joueur.... Tout m'a semblé très artificiel d'un point de vue gameplay...
> 
> Au final c'est un grand couloir. Aucune liberté d'action, on suit un chemin tout tracé... Mais j'ai quand même dû regarder deux trois fois sur le net pour des énigmes dans lesquelles j'avais pas remarqué tel élément, ou parce que j'avais pas vu tel truc sur lequel je pouvais grimper.
> 
> Alors au départ c'est plaisant, les décors sont enchanteurs, la direction artistique maîtrisée, la musique nous plonge aussi dedans.... Mais arrivé à l'avant dernier "monde" (les grottes avec des arbres), j'ai trouvé ça vraiment pénible.... Je ne comprenais pas la finalité de mes actions en fait.... J'ai insisté juste parce que je savais la fin proche et que je voulais savoir ce qu'il en était...
> ...


Rime soit tu aimes soit tu détestes, perso je l'ai adoré... surtout pour sa fin.

J'ai versé une belle larme à fin (

Spoiler Alert! 


papa d'un petit garçon

, le jeu tombait pile poil sur ma corde sensible  :^_^: ). Il y a super travail sur la 

Spoiler Alert! 


représentation des différentes étapes du deuil

 et les énigmes du jeu y collent parfaitement mais il faut vraiment aller au bout de l'histoire pour s'en rendre compte.

Le jeu m'a rappelé un peu Spec Ops: The line, globalement un jeu d'apparence moyenne mais qui révèle toute sa richesse à la toute fin.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini un jeu éducatif (y a pas de limite d'âge !) pour apprendre à lire/écrire en japonais avec les premiers kanji, *Learn Japanese to Survive! Kanji Combat*.

*En tant que jeu vidéo c'est médiocre, pas la peine d'en lire plus si le sujet n'a pas d'intérêt pour vous (navré pour le pavé).*

*Objectif* : apprendre à reconnaître, prononcer et écrire les 240 kanji des primaires 1 et 2

*Résultat* : reconnaissance et écriture des 240 kanji, grosses lacunes pour les prononciations

*Investissement* : 24 heures de jeu, 36 leçons faites par deux un soir sur deux. Anglais, papier et stylos obligatoires.

Le jeu est un JRPG avec des combats au tour par tour (les exercices) et une gestion de base (boutiques, améliorations, artisanat, défis annexes, etc.). Le scénario permet de structurer le jeu mais il est risible, suffisamment pour en rire. La présentation est honnête.

On prend vite le rythme imposé :

Une leçon présente quelques kanji avec toutes leurs prononciations, l'ordre d'écriture et une astuce pour les mémoriser.Un QCM laxiste suit chaque leçon.Des combats au tour par tour qui permettent de pratiquer les kanji appris. Ça peut être un donjon à explorer ou défendre sa base lors d'un siège

Les combats demandent d'associer les kanji à leur prononciation écrite en hiragana...






... ou de trouver le kanji approprié pour traduire de l'anglais vers le japonais.






*Bilan*
Routine claire et facile à comprendre, très bien pour planifier ses leçons au quart d'heure prèsEfficace pour apprendre à lire et écrire, *très bon moyen d'attaquer ce sujet compliqué* avant de se lancer dans des bouquins de plusieurs kilos. Ça fait plaisir de voir avec quelle facilité on fait certains exercices.

*Pas assez sévère avec la mémorisation des prononciations* : c'est le plus gros défaut du jeu, il ne force pas à les apprendre et j'ai découvert que c'était un sacré morceauLe côté JRPG n'est pas assez mis à profit : pour une fois j'aurais accepté du farming pour me forcer à apprendre les prononciations (sous prétexte de récolter des composants pour l'artisanat par exemple)Les astuces pour mémoriser le sens des kanji sont pas toujours convaincantes et font trop peu appel aux radicaux qui sont pourtant clairs

Le système de combat peu intéressant, les ennemis meurent en un coup, du coup on n'a qu'une envie : maximiser la stat de vitesse. Tout le reste est anecdotique

J'avais besoin d'un moyen pour commencer à apprendre les kanji en autodidacte, ça fait l'affaire et je le conseille malgré mes lacunes en prononciation.

----------


## Bobbin

> Je viens de finir *Full Throttle Remastered*.


Waw c'est magnifique. Moi qui était pas fan du style graphique des monkey island remastered, celui là a l'air parfait. Je vais peut-être me le faire du coup.

----------


## Catel

*Streets of Rage II*

Je le trouve supérieur au 1 sur le plan des graphismes et du gameplay (avec l'apparition du coup spécial très puissant mais qui bouffe la barre de vie), mais moins percutant en terme de décors, d'ambiance et de musique malgré une créativité accrue. Je l'ai traversé avec plaisir mais sans retenir grand-chose.

----------


## Cabfire

Je suis justement en plein dans l'apprentissage, je vais essayer, ça peut pas faire de mal !




> Fini un jeu éducatif (y a pas de limite d'âge !) pour apprendre à lire/écrire en japonais avec les premiers kanji, *Learn Japanese to Survive! Kanji Combat*.
> 
> *En tant que jeu vidéo c'est médiocre, pas la peine d'en lire plus si le sujet n'a pas d'intérêt pour vous (navré pour le pavé).*
> 
> *Objectif* : apprendre à reconnaître, prononcer et écrire les 240 kanji des primaires 1 et 2
> 
> *Résultat* : reconnaissance et écriture des 240 kanji, grosses lacunes pour les prononciations
> 
> *Investissement* : 24 heures de jeu, 36 leçons faites par deux un soir sur deux. Anglais, papier et stylos obligatoires.
> ...

----------


## Woshee

> Il y a super travail sur la 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> représentation des différentes étapes du deuil
> 
>  et les énigmes du jeu y collent parfaitement mais il faut vraiment aller au bout de l'histoire pour s'en rendre compte.
> 
> Le jeu m'a rappelé un peu Spec Ops: The line, globalement un jeu d'apparence moyenne mais qui révèle toute sa richesse à la toute fin.


A travers les énigmes ? Vraiment ? C'est dingue, je suis passé à côté de tout le jeu alors parce que justement pour moi les énigmes m'ont semblé complètement déconnectées du discours....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A travers les énigmes ? Vraiment ? C'est dingue, je suis passé à côté de tout le jeu alors parce que justement pour moi les énigmes m'ont semblé complètement déconnectées du discours....


Edit: Il a fallu que je lise quelques sites pour comprendre les choses.... Non mais vraiment j'avais rien bité...

Et je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu des noms de chapitre qui auraient pu m'aider, et je n'ai pas eu tous les "trous de serrure" qui aident visiblement bien à comprendre la situation. C'est con de cacher cet élément là....

----------


## KiwiX

*Hotline Miami 2*

Moins de 8h pour en venir à bout. J'y ai passé 1h ou 2h de plus que sur HM1 mais je l'ai trouvé long, chiant et moins bien (à part la BO que j'écoute en boucle depuis plusieurs années).
Note finale : Troplong/20.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Hotline Miami 2*
> 
> Moins de 8h pour en venir à bout. J'y ai passé 1h ou 2h de plus que sur HM1 mais je l'ai trouvé long, chiant et moins bien (à part la BO que j'écoute en boucle depuis plusieurs années).
> Note finale : Troplong/20.


Complètement d'accord avec ça. Je suis très fan du premier, mais HM2 c'est déjà l'épisode de trop, même si le gameplay reste bon et que le jeu est bien plus stable/jouable. Perso j'ai commencé à m'y emmerder à la mission 3.

----------


## PaulPoy

Yep, Hotline Miami 2 a je trouve des soucis de level design, j'ai passé la moitié du temps le doigts sur shift pour voir le plus loin possible pour ne pas me prendre une bastos venu de l'espace. Trop de guns et de lignes de tir trop longues, le flow du jeu est mauvais.

----------


## Kaelis

> Je suis justement en plein dans l'apprentissage, je vais essayer, ça peut pas faire de mal !


Si tu pars de zéro sur les kanji, bon courage  :;): 

Ça fait réfléchir quand même : "seulement" 24 heures pour ça quand j'ai passé des centaines d'heures sur certains jeux récemment  :<_<:

----------


## Haraban

J'ai re finis *Deus Ex : Mankind Divided* .

C’est mon second run, et c’est celui sur lequel j’ai pris le plus de plaisir malgré les lacunes.
J’ai d'abord aimé retrouvé ce monde de néons, de faux semblants et de corporatisme forcené. L’image est omniprésente, tout est un peu foireux et fou comme si le monde était hors de contrôle. Avec moi ça marche bien, je suis à fond dedans  ::):  .
Ceci dit je suis toujours autant perturbé par le fait de jouer « de jour » sur notre première visite de Prague. Ça tue un peu le côté monde de la nuit, peuplé de vampire, de magnat et de fou dingue.

Je trouve aussi qu’il y a une séparation nette en deux morceaux de jeu : avant et après la première mission extérieure, à Golem City. 
A la première visite de Prague, on nous propose beaucoup de quêtes, la ville est à découvrir, on est occupé longtemps. Puis on va à Golem. Le niveau est plutôt vaste, avec une grosse ambiance, découpé en trois partis avec des quêtes secondaires liées. Il bénéficie du même soin dans le détail que Prague, c’est bien et on y passe du temps, c’est marquant.
Ensuite, malheureusement, on aura droit qu’à deux missions extérieur génériques dans des lieux clos et rapidement expédié avec le GARM et l’Apex center. Les visites à Prague s’essoufflent, bien qu’elles soient de nuit, ce qui rajoute un peu de cachet (l’ouverture d’une zone supplémentaire étant vraiment une blague : trois pauvres bâtiments et une arrière cours…). On nous fait faire de bêtes aller/retour, on retourne faire des quêtes dans des lieux qu’on a surement déjà visités avant, puisqu’on est libre d’y aller quand on veut… C’est dommage.

Prague est une demie déception aussi. Elle est dense, mais vraiment petite et rapidement sans surprises. C’est dur de renouveler le cheptel de quêtes je suppose, surtout quand on a accès à tous les lieux dès le début (casser les murs, tomber de haut sans mourir, et le piratage ouvrent presque toutes les portes du jeu et il ne faut vraiment pas beaucoup de points d’XP pour débloquer ces trois arbres) mais ça me laisse un gout de « tout à la première bouchée, puis plus rien ».

Je suis très friand de ces Deus Ex moderne, mais celui-ci m’a paru vraiment s’essoufflé dès les premiers cent mètres (seulement 3 opex très inégales, un hub soigné mais étriqué, une optimisation pourrave). Même si je trouve qu’on a bien affaire au petit frère de Human Revolution, j’en garderais un moins bon souvenir.

----------


## akaraziel

*System Shock 2*

Moddé pour la partie graphismes, malheureusement la partie FR sous titrée n'a jamais fonctionné, donc j'ai dû me rattraper avec des vidéos en VOSTFR.

Et donc c'était super cool, c'est vraiment l'ancêtre de Bioshock (et de Dead Space ?) sur pas mal d'aspects ce qui est un excellent point pour moi.
J'avais un peu peur de pas aimer au départ, notamment à cause du level design tortueux dans lequel j'avais un peu de mal à me repérer, mais j'ai fini par m'y habituer. D'ailleurs ça aurait été une grave erreur de m'arrêter à ça tant le jeu est immersif malgré les années.

Quelques petits bémols quand même :
-Des sous titres auraient été bienvenus.
-L'avant dernier niveau est une sacrée purge.
-Les gunfights manquent un peu de nervosité.
-L'interface. Autant que faire ce peut, prévoyez des armes anti blindages/anti personnel prêtes à l'action.
-L'inventaire un poil trop petit, j’étais vraiment à l'aise qu'avec les derniers points investis en force.

Mais à part ces petits défauts, je suis vraiment content d'y avoir joué, du coup j'attends une éventuelle suite, comme tout le monde.  ::wub:: 

(Merci aux canards qui me l'ont conseillé au passage  :;):  ).

----------


## Catel

*Streets of Rage 3* (version japonaise)

Après les avoir enchaînés, il est pour moi le meilleur de la série. Il fait à peu près tout mieux. Plus beau, mieux animé, plus varié, plus complet, plus scénarisé (bon pour ce que ça vaut...), et je préfère même les musiques à celles du 2. Y'a des moments dingues comme cette scène incroyable dans la boîte de nuit Atlas.

----------


## PG 13

Tu peux maintenant te mettre à Streets of Rage Remake en attendant le 4  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## pikkpi

> *Streets of Rage 3* (version japonaise)
> 
> Après les avoir enchaînés, il est pour moi le meilleur de la série.


Çà c'est du _hot take_ mais je suis 100% d'accord

----------


## banditbandit

*Layers of Fear*

 Petit jeu d'horreur dans la catégorie walking simulator avec jumpscare, si au début ça fonctionne pas mal, faut dire que c'est toujours le même mécanisme qui revient donc après osef des surprises horrifiques. Mais l'ambiance est quand même très chouette due notamment à la réalisation avec une touche artistique très réussie et aussi des sons bien travaillés et efficaces. 
Par contre j'ai pas tout compris à l'histoire même si j'ai les grandes lignes, après ya trois fins différente si j''ai bien compris, j'en ai eu une apparemment "acceptable" (du bol sans doute...).

Dans le genre ça m'a fait beaucoup penser à House of Caravan que j'avais bien aimé même si ce dernier est beaucoup moins ambitieux.

----------


## Momock

> Tu peux maintenant te mettre à Streets of Rage Remake en attendant le 4


Et passer aussi par Fight'N Rage, ça ne peut pas fair de mal.

----------


## Morbo

Plusieurs jeux terminés de mon côté ces dernières semaines.

Gears of Wars 4 chopé à vil prix. Passons sur le poids du jeu et la vitesse de téléchargement du store Microsoft  :tired:  Alors celui là ça fait un moment que je voulais me le faire car j'avais bien apprécié les 3 premiers et autant dire tout de suite que j'ai trouvé ça vraiment mouif et que je suis content de l'avoir payé si peu cher.

Le jeu nous fait diriger le fils de Marcus, la première heure et demie est chiante au possible. On commence le jeu à se fritter des robots moisis avec des armes manquants clairement de punch ( des robots, dans un Gears, MAIS ÇA SAIGNE PAS LES ROBOTS BORDEL !!!). Après ça le jeu commence à décoller et devient bien plus agréable sans pour autant égaler la qualité des anciens, j'ai presque envie de dire qu'on est plus proche du spin off à la con que des épisodes principaux ce qui peut s'expliquer par le changement de développeurs sauf qu'il y a un 4 dans le titre donc bon...
Un des défauts qui m'a sauté aux yeux c'est le manque de charisme de notre escouades, ils sont plats et n'ont aucune personnalité. Ça change des punchline de Cole et des fions que balançait Beard et franchement ça manque, j'ai même pas retenu le nom de tous les personnages.

Terminé Ys the Oath in Felghana en environ 7h, j'ai le même avis qu'un canard quelques pages plus haut. C'est fun, c'est speed, super BO... Si vous n'êtes pas réfractaire au genre ou curieux de ce que donne les épisodes de cette période de la série n'hésitez pas à profiter d'une promo pour le choper.

Terminé aussi Shining Force 1 et 2 sur la collection megadrive.

Le 1er pose les bases même si il lui manque quelques souplesses dans l'interface. Il est assez court, c'est le début de Shining Force, pas grand chose à rajouter dessus. A faire si vous êtes curieux des début de la série, ça passe encore sans soucis de nos jours. Le 2 quand à lui reprend la même formule en rajoutant des déplacements sur la carte du monde, meilleur jouabilité, plus long, plus complet, si vous aimez cette école du t-rpg et que vous ne l'avez jamais fait ça vaut le coup d'oeil surtout que de mémoire il doit coûter 1€ sur steam ( j'en profite au passage si vous aimez Shining, faites l'arc Shining the holyark/ Shining force 3, c'est du bon ).

J'ai aussi vu une des fins du BTA Fight'n Rage, je vais pas m'étendre il me semble qu'on en a déjà parlé il y a quelques pages mais si vous aimez les BTA foncez c'est vraiment vraiment bon, je m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit aussi pêchu et généreux en contenu, j'ai été agréablement surpris.

----------


## Shapa

*Darksiders:* Le tout premier en édition Warmastered (les jeux de mots putain...).

Alors déjà Darksiders et moi c'est une longue histoire. Je l'avais acheté day one a sa sortie, poncé et arrivé vers la fin ma Xbox 360 a cramé. J'ai pas eu le courage de le recommencer sur PC pendant des années, puis je l'ai lancé et après avoir battu trois gardiens j'ai décroché. 

J'ai chopé la compil des deux premiers a 10 balles sur PS4 et je me suis dit, aller! Et cette fois ci je l'ai fini. 

Alors déjà, fan de comics et de design a là WoW, le jeu me parle. En plus il a un petit coté Zelda que j'aimais beaucoup. Les bastons sont O.K. du coup le jeu fut plaisant pour moi. 

Par contre gros gros bémol une fois les quatres gardiens battus. On arrive au Dark Throne (j'y ai joué en Anglais, aucune idée de la traduction). Et l'a ça devient franchement beaucoup moins bien. On découvre un nouveau pouvoir et on en bouffe jusqu'à la fin. Ça devient super répétitif, et en plus les ennemis ne varient plus. Bref les trois ou quatres dernières heures sont un poil chiantes. 

Ma sauvegarde me dit 15 heures de jeu, dont quatre heures bien reloues. Du coup en proportion ça fait un peu beaucoup. Malgré tout le jeu m'a bien plu et franchement a pas cher pour qui aime le design/concept il est sympa a faire. J'attaque le deuxième là et j'avoue le design de Death est franchement classe dont je vais le finir aussi.

----------


## PG 13

> Et passer aussi par Fight'N Rage, ça ne peut pas fair de mal.


Et ben j' ai pas encore essayé à vrai dire, tu recommandes chaudement ou c' était juste pour faire des phrases?  ::ninja:: 

Edit: Bon il est à 5 balles au lieu de 20, je fonce  ::happy2::

----------


## znokiss

> Et ben j' ai pas encore essayé à vrai dire, tu recommandes chaudement ou c' était juste pour faire des phrases? 
> 
> Edit: Bon il est à 5 balles au lieu de 20, je fonce


Oh purée !
J'achète !

----------


## Kaelis

> j'ai même pas retenu le nom de tous les personnages.


Pareil mais ça m'a pas beaucoup gêné. Je pensais pas que le sidekick renoi qui fait des vannes perraves à la chaîne existait encore à notre époque  ::ninja:: 

D'accord pour les armes des robots qui manquent de gouache. Elles sont absentes des deux tiers du jeu et elles ne manquent pas, alors que les nouvelles sont marrantes à utiliser.

----------


## Zaraf

> J'ai torché les deux Disho par contre j'ai jamais réussi à faire des trucs fluide de base déjà.  En plus de ça je fais toujours du save/load et ça pète le rythme... Mais toujours aussi admiratif des vidéos de pro 
> 
> Et j'ai retrouvé le montage de kill assez stylé d'un mec sur Dishonored2, bon il cheat pour avoir tout les pouvoirs dans son run mais c'est kiffant. (Et je vois qu'il en a fait d'autres )



Bon ben j'ai fini *Dishonored 2*, du coup je jette un oeil à cette vidéo et à nouveau, gros moment d'humilité par rapport au talent du joueur  ::o: 


En tout cas le jeu m'a bluffé. Je crois qu'il avait été moins bien reçu que le premier, en partie pour sa mauvaise optimisation à sa sortie j'imagine. Maintenant on peut y aller les yeux fermés. Le soin apporté à la construction des niveaux est fabuleux. Je suis resté bouche bée lorsqu'on 

Spoiler Alert! 


récupère l'artefact qui permet de visiter simultanément le même lieu à 2 époques différentes, et d'abuser du saut temporel pour franchir les obstacles

. 
Du coup un peu triste de savoir qu'il s'est mal vendu, et qu'on n'est sans doute pas prêt d'avoir une suite dans le même univers. 
Plus qu'à faire l'extension maintenant.







> *Ghost of a Tale*
> 
> Ce n'est pas le jeu du siècle mais c'est un  personnel.
> J'ai adoré l'univers, les décors, les personnages, le soin apporté par Seith aux animations et aux lumières, le level design hyper intriqué de cette petite forteresse (parfois un peu trop labyrinthique, tu ne sais plus par où passer), l'exploration permanente, la maniabilité parfaite, le gameplay entièrement tourné au service de la narration du destin de notre petit héros, et l'histoire.
> Plus qu'à de l'animation, ça fait surtout culturellement penser aux meilleurs BD françaises anthropomorphes, qui, de Sybilline à De Cape et de Crocs, a absorbé l'influence de Disney en lui apportant une touche de noirceur, de réalisme et de subtilité psychologique.
> J'ai moins aimé le manque de budget qui a contraint à réduire certaines des scènes les plus spectaculaires à un mode texte, et surtout l'excès de Fedex. J'aurais aimé plus de quêtes basées sur des énigmes. Et la toute dernière mission est un peu foireuse aussi.
> 
> La fin ouvre quasiment sur un Ghost 2 qui ne dit pas son nom, j'espère qu'il y aura plus de moyens pour ça (des voix, des musiques, des chansons !).


J'ai le même avis. On sent bien le manque de moyen qui se répercute dans le gameplay un peu bâteau, l'architecture des niveaux qui perd un peu en qualité au fur et à mesure de l'aventure,etc.. mais l'univers et les personnages avec un petit côté Chlorophylle/Sibylline sont vraiment attachants. J'avais peur d'un univers un peu trop enfantin, mais au contraire ça passe très bien, l'écriture est bonne avec pas mal de dialogues comiques.

----------


## Momock

> Et ben j' ai pas encore essayé à vrai dire, tu recommandes chaudement ou c' était juste pour faire des phrases?


Je recommande très beaucoup.

----------


## akaraziel

> Le jeu nous fait diriger le fils de Marcus, la première heure et demie est chiante au possible. On commence le jeu à se fritter des robots moisis avec des armes manquants clairement de punch ( des robots, dans un Gears, MAIS ÇA SAIGNE PAS LES ROBOTS BORDEL !!!).


C'est marrant j'aurai pu faire la même critique pour Halo 4  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

*The Wolf Among Us*

Un peu moins de 8h, EXCELLENT jeu. Dommage pour le 2  :Emo: .

----------


## Woshee

> *The Wolf Among Us*
> 
> Un peu moins de 8h, EXCELLENT jeu. Dommage pour le 2 .


Et tous les autres TellTale qu'on aurait pu avoir sans même savoir qu'ils auraient pu exister  :Emo:

----------


## pitmartinz

Je suis d'accord avec KiwiX, de tous les TT, c'est la suite de The Wolf Among Us qui va me manquer le plus  ::'(:

----------


## pikkpi

> *The Wolf Among Us*
> 
> Un peu moins de 8h, EXCELLENT jeu. Dommage pour le 2 .


<This choice is blank!> <This choice is blank!>
<This choice is blank!> <...>

----------


## Morbo

> Pareil mais ça m'a pas beaucoup gêné. Je pensais pas que le sidekick renoi qui fait des vannes perraves à la chaîne existait encore à notre époque 
> 
> D'accord pour les armes des robots qui manquent de gouache. Elles sont absentes des deux tiers du jeu et elles ne manquent pas, alors que les nouvelles sont marrantes à utiliser.


Oui voilà je parlais des armes des robots, comme tu dis elles sont absentes d'une bonne partie du jeu le problème c'est que ça ruine la première heure et demi de jeu et je t'avoue que j'ai failli pas pousser plus loin. Pour le sidekick renoi le problème c'est que quasi aucune de ses interventions n'est fun ou intéressante et c'est pareil pour la fille.




> C'est marrant j'aurai pu faire la même critique pour Halo 4


J'ai pas le souvenir que ça m'avait plus dérangé ça pour halo, bon ça date et j'ai assez peu de souvenirs du jeu mais à l'époque il m'avait laissé une impression plus agréable que ce Gears, après je dis ça mais peut-être que si je le relançait maintenant j'aurai pas le même avis.




> Je recommande très beaucoup.


Oui très très beaucoup, si il est encore en solde et que le genre vous plait foncez, y'a peu de chances que vous le regrettiez. D'ailleurs en passant, quelqu'un ici à testé le Terrence Hill et Bud Spencer?

----------


## FrousT

> Bon ben j'ai fini *Dishonored 2* 
> Du coup un peu triste de savoir qu'il s'est mal vendu, et qu'on n'est sans doute pas prêt d'avoir une suite dans le même univers. 
> Plus qu'à faire l'extension maintenant.


Moi j'ai toujours pas digéré le manque de véritable hype pour se chef d'oeuvre surtout quand tu vois tout le monde qui se touchent la nouille devant Prey parce que ça leur fait vaguement penser à System Shock alors que c'est juste un jeu moyen avec un level design assez pourri...

rage/10

----------


## pipoop

> Moi j'ai toujours pas digéré le manque de véritable hype pour se chef d'oeuvre surtout quand tu vois tout le monde qui se touchent la nouille devant Prey parce que ça leur fait vaguement penser à System Shock alors que c'est juste un jeu moyen avec un level design assez pourri...
> 
> rage/10


Tu te touche la nouille sur nier alors bon ton avis d'attache de presse...

----------


## KiwiX

> Prey [...] c'est juste un jeu moyen


Le seul truc moyen ici, c'est toi  :tired:

----------


## Valenco

Mais arrêtez de chambrer Froust sur Nier... putain... vous me donnez envie d’aller troller sur le forum du jeu rien que pour l’agacer.







Et merde, j’y vais.  :Vibre: 


Edit - Ayé. ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> J'ai pas le souvenir que ça m'avait plus dérangé ça pour halo, bon ça date et j'ai assez peu de souvenirs du jeu mais à l'époque il m'avait laissé une impression plus agréable que ce Gears, après je dis ça mais peut-être que si je le relançait maintenant j'aurai pas le même avis.


Il m'avait pas mal déçu parce qu'il s'étaient contenté de reskin les mobs d'avant (j'exagère un peu mais ça m'avait marqué pour pas mal de mobs) pour un design moins inspiré et sans apporter de grosse nouveauté au passage. J'ai même pas eu envie de le relancer en Légendaire alors que j'étais assez fan des épisodes 3/ODST/Reach.

----------


## bichoco

Je l'ai terminé il y a peu aussi (Dishonored 2)  et j'ai beaucoup aimé, tout comme le 1er que j'avais adoré à l'époque.
Le second me laissera probablement un souvenir moins marquant que l'originel vu le peu de changement entre les 2. Mais même si les mécaniques sont pas nouvelles c'est toujours aussi efficace et c'est bien cool de pouvoir choisir entre Emily et Corvo.
Le DLC est déjà acheté!

Sinon je viens de terminé *The Council*, et je dois dire que j'ai eu un petit coup de coeur pour ce jeu.
Alors certes ce n'est pas une grosse production et on peut sentir le manque de moyen sur certains aspects comme l'animation ou le manque de variété des décors, mais à côté de ça l'univers, le contexte peu exploitée (la vieille Europe juste après la révolution française) et bien évidemment l'histoire on su m'accrocher. Sans trop en dire l'histoire est celle d'un jeune Français parti à la recherche de sa mère disparue lors d'un colloque mystérieux, organisé sur une île tout aussi mystérieuse, entre les puissants de l'époque (on y voit entre autre G Washington et Napoléon).
C'est un jeu narratif donc une bonne partie de la progression se fera au travers des dialogues (et il y en a beaucoup) c'est bien écris et bien doublé, même si des fois il y a quelques faiblesses, des incohérences ou parfois un manque de rythme. Pas de combats mais des "confrontations" sorte de joutes orales où l'on doit utiliser ses compétences  (débloquées dans un arbre grâce à l'xp gagné) et des points d'action sur son adversaire en fonction de ses faibles et immunités. Il n'y a pas de gamer over, un échec se traduit par un déroulement de l'histoire différent. D'ailleurs le jeu propose à de nombreuses reprises au joueur de faire des choix et c'est plutôt bien fait, certains peuvent avoir de lourdes conséquences sur des personnages du jeu ou la progression de l'histoire....même si comme toujours les devs nous font recoller par un pirouette  ou autre à la trame originale ( ça reste clairement mieux fait qu'un walking dead par ex). Il y a aussi pas mal d'énigmes à résoudre et là encore nos compétences entre en jeu.
Par contre la fin est expédiée bien trop vite, peu être par manque de temps et de moyen, reste que pour un jeu narratif ça fait tache. La dernière ligne droite est torchée en une poignée de minutes avec le minimum d'explications et du coup certains enjeux  tombent à plat... dommage.
Mais malgré ces défauts j'ai quand même passé un très bon moment sur ce jeu.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Fini *Subnautica*.

La mer et tout ce qui s'y rattache (La poiscaille, la flotte, les bateaux, les marins qui se la pètent avec leurs nœuds bizarre) c'est pas mon truc du tout. Est-ce que ce cadre maritime est bloquant dans un jeu ? Non, car j'ai adoré *Bioshock* et encore plus *SOMA* qui m'ont fait boire la tasse avec délectation.
J'ai acquis ce jeu parce qu'il était gratos sur l'Epic store. (On sait jamais  ::ninja:: ) 

Je vais pas trop m'étendre : J'ai trouvé ce jeu génial.  ::love::  Du tout début à la toute fin. 
Il fait bon jouer à un jeu qui ne vous mâche pas trop le boulot, qui ne vous sert pas des éléments clés sur un plateau _(exemple tout bête : les codes de portes. Dans trop de jeu il suffit de ramasser une note sans la lire pour que le code apparaissent sur votre HUD dès que vous vous approcher de la bonne porte. Là non, faut prendre 10 secondes pour lire le message, identifier à quel porte ça correspond et rentrer le dit code. C'est jamais bien compliqué mais c'est quand même beaucoup plus gratifiant)_ et qui ne vous force pas à accomplir tel ou tel tâche à un instant T.

Il y a deux versant complémentaire dans ce jeu. Le craft/survie et l'histoire. Jamais l'un n'empiète sur l'autre et c'est super de donner cette liberté au joueur. Vous voulez jouer l'écureuil alors faites vous plaisir. Vous voulez avancer dans l'histoire sans plus attendre, pas de problème.

Et puis l'immersion quoi ! Ce jeu sait vous impliquer dès la première minute. 

Par contre c'est un gouffre temporel modèle géant  :Fouras:

----------


## M.Rick75

*River City Ransom Underground*

De la bagarre (Beat Them All). Un poil trop rétro mais ça bouge bien (les combats) et c'est super bien animé. La prise en main est quand même archaïque (les déplacements, les sauts, la simili 3D en aplat) mais ça se veut fidèle à une époque (ce qui est le cas).
Il y a un peu trop de grind (argent et expérience) et du coup, on se concentre sur un combattant que l'on fait progresser au détriment de la variété de style que pourrait apporter les autres. J'ai fini par utiliser un trainer pour me donner pleins de thune afin de monter mes stats au max et surtout tester un peu d'autres combattants (en achetant les coups supplémentaires aux différents dojo du jeu).
Sinon, l'histoire est simpliste et n'a pas vraiment d'intéret.

Bref, j'ai quand même passé un bon moment mais régulièrement, je me prenais à rêver d'un jeu plus moderne mais avec le même feeling (très bon) de bagarre de rue.

Et anecdote un peu osef mais que je file quand même: ça m'a un peu ému de revoir le jeu avec le filtre des couleurs du Commodore 64. Ordi qu'avait un pote (moi c'était un CPC 464) et sur lequel on a passé pas mal de samedi après-midi.  :Emo: 



Une petite idée des combos que l'on peut enchaîner (une fois qu'on a amélioré la palette de coups du personnage):

----------


## sticky-fingers

> *River City Ransom Underground*
> 
> De la bagarre (Beat Them All). Un poil trop rétro mais ça bouge bien (les combats) et c'est super bien animé. La prise en main est quand même archaïque (les déplacements, les sauts, la simili 3D en aplat) mais ça se veut fidèle à une époque (ce qui est le cas).
> Il y a un peu trop de grind (argent et expérience) et du coup, on se concentre sur un combattant que l'on fait progresser au détriment de la variété de style que pourrait apporter les autres. J'ai fini par utiliser un trainer pour me donner pleins de thune afin de monter mes stats au max et surtout tester un peu d'autres combattants (en achetant les coups supplémentaires aux différents dojo du jeu).
> Sinon, l'histoire est simpliste et n'a pas vraiment d'intéret.
> 
> Bref, j'ai quand même passé un bon moment mais régulièrement, je me prenais à rêver d'un jeu plus moderne mais avec le même feeling (très bon) de bagarre de rue.
> 
> Et anecdote un peu osef mais que je file quand même: ça m'a un peu ému de revoir le jeu avec le filtre des couleurs du Commodore 64. Ordi qu'avait un pote (moi c'était un CPC 464) et sur lequel on a passé pas mal de samedi après-midi. 
> ...


Du coup, Double merci  :;):  
Cette histoire de grind ça fait chier, je sens que je ferai comme toi.

----------


## Kaede

Je viens de terminer Axiom Verge (qui n'a même pas son topic, bouuuuh) après 11h45 de jeu, en hard - je ne serai mort que 16 fois (soit beaucoup moins que dans Hollow Knight !).
Un sacré bon petit jeu, dire qu'une seule personne en est l'auteur !

Quelques petites réserves :
- fluide _mais pas trop_ sur ma bécane (le jeu tourne au-dessus de 60fps je crois, il n'est pas locké, mais j'avais tout le temps de _très_ légères saccades). Un léger désagrément qui s'oublie pour un maniaque dans mon genre. Noté aucun input lag, les contrôles sont réactifs
- trop d'armes qui ne servent pas à grand-chose (pas un drame, rien ne nous oblige à jouer avec une arme qu'on n'aime pas)
- un peu galère de savoir où aller à certaines occasions, enfin c'est très commun dans les Metroidvania, et un peu ma faute, j'aurais carrément du prendre de brèves notes.
J'ai fait trop d'aller-retour à cause de ça, heureusement que le jeu n'est pas gigantesque. Il aurait été préférable que le jeu autorise davantage que seulement 2 marqueurs sur la map. Les respawns sont gérés intelligemment, et on ne peste pas contre des ennemis qui nous empêchent d'aller là où on veut
- les boss graphiquement soignés mais _légèrement_ décevants comparé au reste

Et les qualités :
- l'histoire, euh...ben j'ai pas tout compris, mais au moins il y en a une et elle n'est pas envahissante
- musiques géniales
- graphismes / animations de bonne facture, pourtant depuis les premiers screens que j'avais vu à la sortie du jeu, ça me semblait moche (en fait non, le jeu s'impose des limites techniques mais le résultat est très convainquant)
- bon level design, plateforming très satisfaisant, ennemis/IA assez variés, parfait
- capacités spéciales nombreuses, particulièrement intéressantes ou bien exploitées 

Spoiler Alert! 


(l'espèce de scanneur, la foreuse)

 / inhabituelles pour certaines 

Spoiler Alert! 


(le dash à travers les murs, et même DANS les murs)


- du 

Spoiler Alert! 


glitch

 (contrôlé) comme vous n'en avez jamais vu, de même pour les passages secrets

Dans l'ensemble j'ai passé un encore meilleur moment que sur Hollow Knight, que j'avais fait un peu traîner en longueur, et sur lequel j'avais été un peu + victime du tournage en rond. Mais il ne s'agit pas d'établir un classement, ces deux jeux sont très différents (Axiom Verge est un Metroid-like, Hollow Knight un Metroidvania ?).

----------


## Supergounou

> Hollow Knight un Metroidvania


Non ! Et même pas un Igavania, il est de la noble espèce  :B):

----------


## Kaede

C'est quoi, la noble espèce ? Noblimania ?

----------


## Supergounou

Peu importe tant qu'il y a un level design  :;): 

Tiens, en parlant de level design, je viens de terminer *The Mooseman* (2017)



Les amateurs de Inside vont adorer ! Un jeu où il suffit d'appuyer sur la direction "droite" pour voir la fin, qui se plie en 2h, avec trois énigmes pour teubés au milieu et une histoire incompréhensible, il n'a rien à envier au célèbre successeur de Limbo. 

À noter quand même que les décors sont plutôt jolis et qu'une certaine poésie se dégage de l'ensemble, mise à part ça il n'y a rien à sauver. Ah si, beaucoup de fou-rires sur la traduction française.

----------


## akaraziel

*Aliens VS Predator (2010)
*
Et c'était plutôt sympa ! (Je tiens à préciser que je ne suis plus objectif dès qu'il y a de l'Alien  ::ninja:: ) 

Visuellement déjà je le trouve encore correct, surtout avec de bons réglages sur ReShade (merci Cooly au passage, je me suis inspiré d'un de tes posts sur le topic des photographes). Ça manque un peu de folie sur les visuels, ceci dit certains décors sont particulièrement réussis, notamment les ruches xéno, et la série a plutôt tendance à miser sur les effets gore (rappelez vous l'intro Alien de AVP2  ::wub::  ), qui sont ici particulièrement réussis, surtout côté Predator.

En parlant de l'ADN de la série, on retrouve la même formule : 
-la campagne Marine mise sur un aspect fps assez classique mais efficace. Quoique ça manque un peu de passages flippants comme on pouvait en avoir dans AVP2. Petits bémols quand même : le Pulse Rifle manque vraiment de patate et le lance-flamme, bien que puissant contre les xénos, est vraiment déconseillé sous peine de se faire one shot connement assez facilement.
-la campagne Alien mise sur l'infiltration. Elle est plutôt courte mais fait le job même si le level design est pas ouf.
-la campagne Predator, mix des deux, est franchement réussie. Y'a un sacré sentiment de puissance qui s'en dégage quand on le joue.

A la manière d'AVP2, les trois scénarios sont complémentaires, même si ça tient du détail. Quelques incohérences toutefois côté Predator, mais c'est toujours moins débile que la campagne d' A:CM. Faudra quand même pas s'attendre à quelque chose d'exceptionnel. C'est vu et revu, mais pas déplaisant.

Côté musiques, ça reprend les thèmes emblématiques des deux licences, mais s'emballe souvent sans raison pour tenter de surprendre maladroitement le joueur.

Bref, c'est encore joli, c'est sympa à jouer, même si c'est pas parfait.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Dans l'ensemble j'ai passé un encore meilleur moment que sur Hollow Knight


Ah ouais carrément? J'ai pas encore fait HK mais pourtant tout le monde en dit du bien.

En tout cas, j'espère vraiment qu'il y aura une suite a Axiom Verge, car j'ai adoré son univers

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Il aurait été préférable que le jeu autorise davantage que seulement 2 marqueurs sur la map.


C'est deux par zone.  :X1: 

J'ai découvert ça il y a 1 mois en refaisant le jeu sur Switch.  :Facepalm: 




> En tout cas, j'espère vraiment qu'il y aura une suite a Axiom Verge, car j'ai adoré son univers


L'auteur bosse sur quelque chose, mais on ne sait pas encore quoi.

----------


## Zlika

*Call of Cthulhu* - sur PS4

Un jeu édité par Focus Interactive, qui sont un peu les René Château du JV.

Un projet abandonné à la naissance  rafistolé par Cyanide.  Et ça se voit comme un accident génétique : les PNJ ont de sérieux problèmes maxilaux-faciaux, comme ayant avalé une orange et collé un dentier dessus (les cutscene ça va). Certains décors, filtres et textures font penser à un jeu PS3 (le port, les grotttes) mais d'autres endroits sont très convenables (l'hôpital, le manoir).

Ça se joue en vue à la première personne, l'enquête d'un détective privé partant pour une île, sur mandat d'un père convaincu que la mort de sa fille artiste-peintre n'est pas accidentelle. Le héros ressemble à un Charles Gamblin alcoolique avec une moustache année 30, et celle qu'on recherche à la Shelley Duvall de "The Shining".  Il me semble que c'est l'acteur de *Vampyr* qui double le héros en anglais et le jeu emprunte même certains visuels de la roue de dialogue, mais c'est bien la seule chose qui le relie au très beau titre de Dontnod.

Malgré un système de talents et des dialogues à embranchement censés offrir un peu de variante à l'histoire, le jeu devient très vite extrêmement linéaire et abandonne l'aspect enquête et dialogue pour devenir un puzzle-game horrifique, et l'horreur psychologique se transformer en gore tentaculaire. Un peu d'action vers la fin, façon jeux ludo-éducatif pour Amstrad CPC : gentillet mais pas intéressant. Et un système de reconstitution de scènes de crime qui mélange le *Murderer : Soul Suspect* de Square Enix et les deux *Sherlock Homes* édité par Focus

Pourtant, sans que ce soit recommandable pour tout le monde, comme amateur d'horreur je ne me suis pas ennuyé et  ne regrette pas mon achat en occasion. Je ne le conseillerais surtout pas au prix du neuf mais uniqument bradé, si vous voulez meubler un dimanche après-midi (avec toutes les réserves que j'ai posé).

----------


## Ruvon

Fini *Layers of Fear*.

En deux mots : c'est très travaillé graphiquement, le sound design est pas mal non plus et l'ambiance du début est très prometteuse.

Et puis on se rend compte que le gameplay sera très limité, c'est un walking simulator. Alors pourquoi pas, mais au bout d'un moment, les mêmes ficelles sont utilisées en boucle, on perd l'efficacité de la surprise. C'est dommage de ne pas avoir su renouveler l'intérêt, parce qu'il y a des lieux et des effets qui fonctionnent pas mal du tout, mais globalement à la moitié du jeu j'avais envie que ça se termine. 

Il y a un côté "Bienvenue à JumpScareLand" qui lasse très vite, et là aussi c'est dommage parce que certaines peintures sont bien plus flippantes que ces effets faciles et bien trop fréquents.

L'histoire est assez prévisible même si j'ai vu pire, et s'il n'y avait pas des milliards de placards et tiroirs à ouvrir, ça rendrait le tout plus digeste. J'ai eu une fin mais je n'irais pas en chercher d'autres, j'ai loupé des dizaines de trucs à collecter mais c'est aussi parce qu'au bout d'un moment, j'avais la flemme de fouiller partout et j'ai rushé la fin.

Sinon en vrac il n'est pas du tout difficile vu qu'on ne peut pas "mourir" et que les puzzles sont simplissimes, la traduction Fr des textes est très bonne et si comme moi vous avez peur des trucs qui font peur, Layers of Fear est finalement plus "dérangeant" que flippant. Une partie de la flippe de ma partie venait du bruit de l'atelier de ma copine qui venait parfois se superposer au son du jeu et me donnait l'impression que ça grattait ou que ça bougeait alors qu'en fait non. Quand je m'en suis rendu compte, j'ai fermé la porte et ça a tout de suite été plus relax.

Bref, j'ai bien aimé quand même mais heureusement que ça n'a duré que 3h, je n'aurais pas tenu beaucoup plus vu comment ça tourne en rond.

----------


## schouffy

> [B]Aliens VS Predator (2010)


Je l'ai refait il y a quelques mois aussi (en manque d'Aliens) et j'ai aussi bien aimé, comme la première fois.
Il s'est fait descendre un peu injustement à sa sortie je trouve. L'ambiance est fidèle et certains passages sont très réussis.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je l'ai refait il y a quelques mois aussi (en manque d'Aliens) et j'ai aussi bien aimé, comme la première fois.
> Il s'est fait descendre un peu injustement à sa sortie je trouve. L'ambiance est fidèle et certains passages sont très réussis.


Tout pareil. Je vois dans les tests qu'ils lui reprochent la technique, c'est pas vraiment justifié et c'est dommage que ReShade ai décidé de virer la moitié de mes screens (attention, y'a des visuels assez dégeu aussi, mais c'est très loin d'être moche), j’en avais de très sympas. Et je ne suis pas non plus d'accord avec eux sur la maniabilité. A la rigueur l'Alien est un poil déroutant à prendre en main au départ, mais après ça roule.
Quant à l'IA, elle est correcte pour un jeu du genre : les Aliens attaquent en groupent exploitent les surfaces, les marines et androides se mettent à couvert, c'est pas ouf, mais c'est pas non plus catastrophique

Par contre pour le scenar' et le level design peu inspirés, je suis d'accord. Ceci dit, pour le scenar', je joue pas à AVP pour y trouver quelque chose de complexe. Les 3 campagnes s'imbriquent bien et remplissent leur rôle de défouloir, c'est tout ce que je lui demande.  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna)*

Verdict: Bof

Alors autant j'ai aimé l'ambiance et le thème, et notamment les vidéos sur la culture inuit, autant j'ai détesté le gameplay, j'ai jamais autant ragé sur un jeu, pourtant bien court (3,5h) ! 
Sans l'event backlog je l'aurais jeté au bout d'une heure. Entre les phases de saut imprécis où on sait jamais si le perso va prendre de l'élan ou pas (couplé au blizzard qui peut freiner ou accélérer), les phases de course-poursuite où il faut réussir à lancer les bolas correctement (qui a eu l'idée de ce mode de contrôle à la manette ?  :Cell: ), les phases "d'infiltration" où il faut éviter les monstres verts mais où le second perso se fait piéger pendant qu'on dirige le 1er, j'ai cru que j'allais jeter mon pad par la fenêtre.

Bref content de l'avoir fini, et non je ferai pas le DLC, ça m'a suffit.

----------


## banditbandit

> Fini *Layers of Fear*.
> 
> En deux mots : c'est très travaillé graphiquement, le sound design est pas mal non plus et l'ambiance du début est très prometteuse.
> 
> Et puis on se rend compte que le gameplay sera très limité, c'est un walking simulator. Alors pourquoi pas, mais au bout d'un moment, les mêmes ficelles sont utilisées en boucle, on perd l'efficacité de la surprise. C'est dommage de ne pas avoir su renouveler l'intérêt, parce qu'il y a des lieux et des effets qui fonctionnent pas mal du tout, mais globalement à la moitié du jeu j'avais envie que ça se termine. 
> 
> Il y a un côté "Bienvenue à JumpScareLand" qui lasse très vite, et là aussi c'est dommage parce que certaines peintures sont bien plus flippantes que ces effets faciles et bien trop fréquents.


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12217087

Tu sais que je pourras t'attaquer pour plagiat ? Comme je suis un mec sympa je me contenterais de te demander des droits d'auteur.  ::trollface:: 





> Fini *Layers of Fear*.
> 
> J'ai eu une fin mais je n'irais pas en chercher d'autres, j'ai loupé des dizaines de trucs à collecter mais c'est aussi parce qu'au bout d'un moment, j'avais la flemme de fouiller partout et j'ai rushé la fin.
> 
> Sinon en vrac il n'est pas du tout difficile vu qu'on ne peut pas "mourir" et que les puzzles sont simplissimes, la traduction Fr des textes est très bonne et si comme moi vous avez peur des trucs qui font peur, Layers of Fear est finalement plus "dérangeant" que flippant.


En ce qui concerne la fin il y en a trois possibles, ça dépend de l'orientation de ton personnage vers ses obsessions (en fonction de ce que tu collectes), c'est dommage que tu n'es pas prolongé avec un new game, en fait ça conserve tout ce que tu as déjà récolté indices/souvenirs, ya quelques changements et c'est vrai que dans l'ensemble c'est assez simple sauf 

Spoiler Alert! 


la planche ouija qui est pas évidente 

 . Je me suis surpris à trouver ça droitement agréable à refaire.
Enfin on ne peut pas mourir mais ya quand même une sorte de sanction à se faire attraper (ya d'ailleurs un succès à ce propos ).
En ce qui concerne la trad je serais moins enthousiaste que toi, que je sache c'est du fan made et si je sais le travail que ça représente ça m'a pas paru foufou, ça manque quand même d'un petit quelques chose...

----------


## Ruvon

> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12217087
> 
> Tu sais que je pourras t'attaquer pour plagiat ? Comme je suis un mec sympa je me contenterais de te demander des droits d'auteur. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne la fin il y en a trois possibles, ça dépend de l'orientation de ton personnage vers ses obsessions (en fonction de ce que tu collectes), c'est dommage que tu n'es pas prolongé avec un new game, en fait ça conserve tout ce que tu as déjà récolté indices/souvenirs, ya quelques changements et c'est vrai que dans l'ensemble c'est assez simple sauf 
> 
> ...


 :^_^:  Effectivement, on a le même ressenti  :;): 

Franchement pas la motiv de retourner mater des peintures cheloues. Par contre la trad est propre, parce que le matériau de base est pas ouf non plus. Elle est juste, c'est déjà beaucoup et si je m'y suis penché, c'est parce que les bouts de papier manuscrits sont parfois fatigants à lire ; ce que je voulais surtout souligner c'est que si les milliards d'anglophobes qui squattent ce forum (enfin je crois, vu les réactions quand un jeu ne propose pas de trad française  ::ninja::  ) se demandent s'ils vont pouvoir suivre l'histoire avec la trad, pour moi, ils peuvent.

----------


## KiwiX

*Zombi*

Environ 8h et j'ai un avis un peu aléatoire sur le jeu : c'est pas de la merde mais le portage est plutôt crados, la physique fait n'importe quoi mais ça se laisse parcourir tranquillement pour peu qu'on accroche au délire. 
L'ambiance est plutôt sympa, il y a pas mal de bonnes idées de gameplay si l'on dépasse le moteur dégueulasse et la lenteur relative du gameplay. 

Pas un jeu irréprochable mais pas aussi dégueulasse qu'on me l'avait vendu. Les mêmes concepts de survie poussés sur un Dying Light et ça serait le meilleur jeu du monde.

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Metro 2033 Redux*

Première fois que j'ose terminé ce jeu, commencé il y a un moment sur la version non Redux, mais l'horreur n'étant pas ma tasse de thé, j'avais pas voulu continuer.
Finalement, j'ai retenté le coup avec la version Redux, j'ai bien flippé sur certains passages, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu au final.

Les +:
- ambiance incroyable, que ça soit dans le métro ou en surface, on ressent vraiment la solitude dans ce monde post-apo où tout espoir semble perdu
- une histoire intéressante
- ça déboîte la rétine non stop, c'est magnifique, notamment les jeux de lumières.
- les combats contre les ennemis humains sont vraiment plaisants
- certaines armes (notamment de fin de jeu) vraiment originales et pêchues

Les -:
- Début du jeu très mou, la faute aux armes pourries avec aucune sensation
- combats contre les monstres trop confus et brouillon, on sait jamais s'ils sont vraiment morts
- Le doublage FR: j'aurais du jouer dans une autre langue, car le doublage FR m'a semblé vraiment mauvais. Melnik notamment est vraiment caricatural, c'était ridicule. Dommage aussi que notre perso ne parle pas

Maintenant j'ai envie de faire Last Light et Exodus !

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *What remains of Edith Finch* dans le cadre de l'event du Backlog




> Eh bien c'était bien plombant  Alors oui c'est un bon jeu hein, la narration induite par notre parcours dans la maison de famille est excellemment réalisée, certaines séquence de flashback sont bluffantes 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (je pense aux hallucinations de Molly, ou la schizophrenie de Lewis notamment)
> 
> , mais pour pas mal de raisons assez perso ça a été assez éprouvant à traverser. Pour le coup, la faible durée de vie m'est apparu comme une belle qualité.

----------


## akaraziel

> *Zombi*
> 
> Environ 8h et j'ai un avis un peu aléatoire sur le jeu : c'est pas de la merde mais le portage est plutôt crados, la physique fait n'importe quoi mais ça se laisse parcourir tranquillement pour peu qu'on accroche au délire. 
> L'ambiance est plutôt sympa, il y a pas mal de bonnes idées de gameplay si l'on dépasse le moteur dégueulasse et la lenteur relative du gameplay. 
> 
> Pas un jeu irréprochable mais pas aussi dégueulasse qu'on me l'avait vendu. Les mêmes concepts de survie poussés sur un Dying Light et ça serait le meilleur jeu du monde.


Pour l'avoir fait sur WiiU (donc avec l'inventaire à gérer sur la mablette, très immersif ! ), je l'avais trouvé assez sympa également, notamment au niveau de l'ambiance.  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je viens de finir *Watch_Dogs 2* à 100% en 63 heures. Je me méfiais de la série assez peu appréciée, mais la plupart s'accordent à dire que la suite est bien mieux et pour 12 € (sans les DLC), j'ai craqué récemment.
J'étais vraiment curieux de connaître, et j'avais envie d'un GTA-like, ça faisait longtemps.

Je suis satisfait, j'ai passé un bon moment. Mais... le jeu pourrait être tellement plus.
Graphiquement très réussi, toujours fluide, la ville (et les environs) est vraiment réussie. La carte est vaste, on retrouve tous les points touristiques et ils sont de bonne taille, pas des petits clins d'oeil pour vaguement ressembler.
Les éléments à trouver ne sont pas embêtants puisqu'ils apparaissent quand on passe à côté, je me suis amusé car ce sont des petits jeux de réflexion (façon Batman, mais malheureusement moins recherchés, par contre qui ne demandent pas d'adresse, j'apprécie vu mon niveau). Et ils donnent de vraies récompenses utiles, de l'argent, des points de compétence.
Globalement toute la partie hacking et les jeux de réflexion qui vont avec sont souvent agréables. Comme les objets à collectionner j'aurais aimé devoir réfléchir un petit peu plus. Je ne demande pas des casse-têtes de fou, juste, parfois, réfléchir un peu plus. Mais ils restent plaisants quand même.

Malheureusement, chaque élément de gameplay qui n'est pas exploité complètement.
Ni les personnages ni l'histoire ne sont marquants, c'est générique au possible.
Il n'y a rien à faire en ville, dommage après avoir réussi une carte pareille. On peut prendre du café ou de la bière (wooooah  :ouaiouai:  ), vendre au pawn shop ce qu'on récupère dans les boites à gants, acheter des véhicules (j'y reviendrai) dans seulement 2 marques de magasin, acheter des fringues.
Voilà c'est tout. On a vite fait le tour.
Pas de propriétés à acheter, pas de garage à organiser, pas de réparations à faire.

Surtout pour les véhicules que l'ont peut acheter. Je sais que des joueurs s'en foutent, ça fait jackie et j'avoue y prendre plaisir dans les jeux, je ne suis pourtant pas un fan de voiture je n'ai même pas le permis, mais dans les jeux ça m'amuse.
Ici ils ont fait un choix incompréhensible pour utiliser nos véhicules achetés. On doit d'abord choisir une peinture qui restera enregistrée pour "tous" les véhicules. Puis on choisit le modèle via l'appli dans le jeu (qui apparait par magie, on nous l'apporte pas), Donc si vous voulez que telle voiture et telle moto aient une couleur ou un motif bien particulier, il faudra le sélectionner à chaque fois que vous voudrez ce véhicule.    ::wacko:: 
Et il n'y a même pas moyen de voir avant ce que ça donnera, il faut tester en jeu pour voir. J'ai vite laissé une couleur et point.

Côté fringues, pareil c'est pas terrible. Elles sont très moches (question de goût) mais ça va avec le reste du jeu, comme je ne me sens pas immergé dans cette ville, que les personnages me laissent indifférents et qu'il n'y a rien à y faire à part les missions, ça ne me donne pas envie d'y passer du temps (contrairement à GTA5 et aux St Rows).
Fringues et bagnoles, des joueurs s'en foutent, trouvent que ça fait "sims", c'est très personnel. Mais pour un jeu de ce type j'aime bien, j'aimerais que ce soit plus poussé.
Avec un peu de gestion par exemple, des choix à faire.
Un autre exemple dans le genre, avec tous les gangs de la ville je pensais qu'on aurait des interactions avec eux, des choses à faire, et même choisir des camps plutôt que d'autres.
Rien de tout ça, ils sont tous identiques et font juste partie du décor.

Vraiment dommage, à part la ville je n'ai rien trouvé de spécial qui élève le jeu, ce qui lui donne l'impression d'être creux. Comme toujours je commence par les missions secondaires, puis j'ai tracé la fin du jeu (parfois en me téléportant, ce que je n'aime pas d'habitude).
Un gros point très important pour comprendre mon avis, je n'ai pas joué en multi. Le jeu est aussi en partie fait pour être joué en coop, ou au moins en faisant les missions réservées en multi, c'est sans doute très amusant, mais c'est pas mon genre.

La difficulté est bien trouvée puisqu'on peut y jouer de plusieurs façons.
Lâchement comme moi, à distance en utilisant les gadgets et l'environnement.
En bourrin avec les armes (les ennemis font de gros dégâts et nous tuent rapidement, j'étais en normal, ils appellent des renforts et tout... j'ai aimé aller au contact parfois mais je n'étais pas très doué).
Ou en infiltration, sans se faire repérer ni faire de victimes, le plus dur selon moi.

Ca valait le coup pour le prix. Je ne me jetterai pas plus sur un 3 s'il est similaire.
J'ai eu ma dose de GTA-like, j'aime ça quand j'espace les jeux de plusieurs mois.
Je trouve qu'ils devraient faire évoluer un peu le genre maintenant (pas que Ubi, tous les GTA-like), malheureusement n'étant pas attiré par le multi, je doute que ça aille dans la direction qui me plairait.

----------


## Murena

Fini deux jeux:

D'abord * Cuphead*. Absolument excellent, tant sur le plan visuel que le gameplay. Le jeu fait mordre la poussière mais on recommence encore et encore tant tout les affrontements sont funs. Si je devais chipoter je dirais que les niveaux _run'n'gun_ m'ont parus un poil moins bons. 

Ensuite *Mortal Kombat IX* dont j'ai terminé le mode histoire des siècle après l'avoir commencé. Rien à dire, je trouve que Netherrealm sait raconter des histoires plutôt pas mal. J'avais beaucoup aimés celles des deux Injustice en tout cas. Sinon pas grand chose à dire, je suis pas un fin connoisseur quand il s'agit de jeu de stomb, a la limite je dirais que la courbe de difficulté est assez fluctuante (mention spéciale à Shao Khan que j'ai dû battre en mettant le jeu en facile et en abusant des boules de feu/éclairs). 

D'ailleurs tant que j'y suis, dans quel état se trouve la version PC de MK X ? Faut il impérativement privilégier la version XL?

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Unavowed* que m'a offert Supergounou via cpcgift. Encore un très bon point'n click en provenance de Wadget Eye. L'histoire et les dialogues sont super, les décors aussi avec un bon sens du détail (beaucoup de descriptions). Par contre, les persos sont un peu bof j'ai trouvé. Niveau puzzles, ça tient la route, j'ai bloqué 2-3 fois quand même.
Nouveauté : le jeu est rejouable, car les puzzles dépendent des personnes avec qui on est (on peut choisir parmi un certain nombre) et on peut choisir un minimum le personnage principal (sexe, nom et métier).

J'ai beaucoup aimé.

----------


## purEcontact

*Furi*

Je peux comprendre que des joueurs l'aient beaucoup apprécié mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à la conseiller à qui que ce soit.
Je suis allé  jusqu'au 4eme boss sans trop de difficultés (comprenez, pas au point de ragequit) mais celui là (le boss vert) m'a rempli le cerveau, j'ai bien dû passer 2h voir 3h dessus sans réussir à le passer en mode fury (à savoir, le mode "normal").
Du coup, j'ai laissé tombé et je suis passé en mode promenade.
Sauf que le nom n'est vraiment pas mal choisi parce que le jeu n'a absolument plus aucun intérêt.
Pour moi, il manque d'un mode intermédiaire entre les 2 qui permet soit de passer un boss, soit en le rendant optionnel (donc pouvoir le refaire plus tard) soit en le passant complètement, quitte à perdre les succès.
Là, si je bute sur un boss, je suis en incapacité de savoir si j'aurais pu passer les boss suivant en mode fury. C'est assez frustrant.

En bref, je ne dis pas que c'est un mauvais jeu, je trouve simplement que la difficulté est mal dosé et qu'à une époque où il est de plus en plus souvent possible de revenir plus tard sur un boss obligatoire, le jeu, de part son level design, ne propose pas cette option.
Et pour les 3 du fond qui vont arriver en courant sur leurs claviers pour dire "LOL, t'es trop mauvais, moi je l'ai 1st try !" : j'en suis très heureux pour vous mais à mon niveau, je suis trop mauvais pour y arriver.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai abandonné au 7ème boss, je m'amusais plus du tout en plus.

----------


## Zerger

Le 4eme Boss c'est celui dans les égouts ? C'est vrai que sa dernière phase est assez tendue  ::P: 
Dis-toi que le jeu est progressif, et même si tu l'aurais passé, tu serais tombé sur d'autres boss encore plus coriaces.
Généralement, le gap de difficulté est plutôt ressenti vers la snipeuse, le 7eme boss

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai eu moins de difficulté sur le 3eme boss que sur le second. On est pas tous égaux devant les pattern...

----------


## pesos

C'est un jeu avec une courbe de progression très marquée. Tu arrives contre un boss et tu te demande comment tu vas bien pouvoir le battre tellement il te met la misère. Puis au fil des essais tu apprends les patterns et tu progresses.

C'est le principe même du jeu, si on aime pas recommencer 10 fois le même boss c'est effectivement pas la peine.

----------


## Molina

Pathfinder Kingmaker (PK). 120h. Et J'ai rushé et triché. 

Putain enfin !!! C'est enfin fini.
Alors je l'avais commencé avant Pillars of eternity 2, parce que je voulais me replonger dans de la High Fantasy très classique. Et vu que tout le monde le traitait comme le nouveau Baldur's Gate 1 (BG 1), j'ai sauté le pas. Globalement, je dirais qu'on m'avait pas menti, c'est BG1 en plus complet. Sauf que je n'ai jamais adoré BG1 comme j'ai pu adoré BG2.  C'est une histoire de goût, mais pour PK, même si globalement j'ai apprécié le temps passé avec lui, il  ya certains points qui le rendent très dur à recommander. 

Truc à savoir, je n'ai eu aucun bug. Alors le jeu est tellement complexe que parfois on hésite entre la feature et le bug, mais grosso merdo ,je n'ai pas eu de bug bloquant, seulement quelques glitchs (des textures qui ne popaient pas par exemple). 

*Le Rythme.*  PK est divisé en 6 chapitres (en gros). Et tous les chapitres ont à peu près le même schémas. Une météorite risque de s'écraser sur votre capital, et vous devez l'arrêter et tout le monde commence à avoir des problèmes (bidule a mal au pied et voudrait un onguent). Le petit détail qui change beaucoup de chose, c'est que TOUTES LES QUETES sont chronométrées. Certaines provoquent un game over si elles ne sont pas achevées à temps, alors que d'autres vont "juste" avoir un mauvais impact sur l'histoire (j'y reviendrais). Ce qui veut dire qu'à chaque début de chapitre, on a la quête principale et 3 à 6 quêtes secondaires à faire, sachant qu'elles sont toutes chronométrées. Ce qui veut dire qu'on va un peu rushé pour tout finir à temps. Le truc, c'est que chaque chapitre est aussi chronométré. Jusqu'à 60h-80h de jeu, ce n'est pas un soucis. On rush au début de chapitre, puis après on chill, on explore la carte, on fait quelques missions et/ou les quêtes non terminées. Je comprends tout à fait les raisons de ce choix de game design. Ca nous oblige à prioriser les quêtes et ne pas partir à la cueillettes aux champignons alors qu'il y a une fuite du réacteur nucléaire sur nos terres. Personnellement, ça m'a pas plus stressé qu'autre chose, à tel point que parfois je passais très vite les dialogues parce que j'étais en mode "faut que je finisse... vite !!!" alors que le temps est figé pendant les dialogues... Bref, faut aimer quoi. 
Au bout d'un moment (vers 60-80h), le jeu débloque complètement, c'est à dire qu'une fois les quêtes faites, on a plus rien à faire pendant de longues heures à part la gestion du Royaume. Et la gestion du Royaume n'est absolument pas passionnante en soi. Au début du jeu, c'est un mécanisme d'appoint qui apporte un peu de rôleplay, et dans ce cadre je l'ai beaucoup apprécié. Par contre, au bout d'un moment, il devient la seule chose à faire... Et c'est là que j'ai triché pour faire passer ces sessions plus vites et sans me casser la tête. Parce que c'est vraiment chiant. J'ai passé quelques soirées à juste faire de la Gestion de Royaume (ce qui équivaut à cliquer 3 boutons à tout casser et attendre...).  Ce qui en fait un jeu au rythme bâtard. Parfois très intense, parfois superbement chiant, surtout vers la fin. 
L'autre problème de rythme sont les combats. Le début est hard. Le milieu du jeu est parfait. Et la fin, est étrange où j'ai eu plus de mal sur les trash mob que les boss. Avec des donjons alambiqués et tout... Ce qui est quand même curieux, car niveau économie (l'argent) le jeu réussi l'exploit à être parfait de bout en bout. A la fin, j'avais juste assez d'argent pour m'acheter quelques objets overkills mais sans dévaliser la boutique.  

Un autre point à parfaire en termes de rythme est l'itémisation. Elle n'est pas mauvaise, jusqu'au dernier boss vous allez trouvé régulièrement des objets à utiliser, juste qu'elle est sans "génie". Enfin, elle est faite pour les mini-maxeurs. Donc c'est du "+2", des bonus sur des compétences, des sorts en plus pour un personnage. Mais rien de bien foufou. En plus, elles récompensent l’exploration mais rarement des quêtes. Ce que je trouve dommage perso.

Bref, le jeu dure 120 h en rushant (un peu plus en jouant normalement), mais il y a 40h de gras qui ne servent à rien (ou des temps de chargement.  ::ninja:: ). 

*Choix et conséquences (C/C)* . Un mot sur le C/C. Je considère (moi, je) qu'il y a deux types de C/C. Les C/C de court termes (tactiques) où on fait un choix et moins d'une heure après on a la conséquence. Je (moi, je) considère que c'est le type de choix qui permet le RNG (l'aléatoire) ou les idées loufoques des dev afin de me surprendre. Les C/C de long termes (stratégiques) je considère qu'ils doivent être clairement énoncés et binaires (soit on a fait ce choix, soit on a fait un autre choix), parce que les conséquences arrivent bien des heures après. 
Sur les C/C à court termes... Le jeu est juste parfait. Je ne sais pas quoi vous dire. Il y en a de partout, ils sont variés et sont basés sur des choix conscients, inconscient, sur des jet de dé... Il y a de tout. 
Sur les C/C à long termes... Je reste mitigé. Parfois le jeu arrive à le faire très bien (quel bonheur de voir 10 h après la récompense d'un bon choix). D'autres fois, c'est complètement con... Il y a quelques points au cours de la quête principale où à cause d'un mauvais jet de dé 30h plus tôt, vous allez vous faire défoncer. Pour illustrer à quel point ça peut être débile, imaginez qu'un accident de voiture est déterminé à arriver selon si oui ou non 3 ans plus tôt vous avez parlez de la pluie et du beau temps avec votre voisin. Et c'est vraiment "ça". Je me suis un peu renseigné sur pourquoi j'ai pas eu la meilleure fin possible, et c'est parce qu'à l'acte 2 (15h de jeu) je n'ai pas choisis le bon dialogue, ce qui fait qu'au dernier acte (donc une centaine d'heure plus tard...) j'ai la conséquence de mes choix de manière arbitraire (et ça peut être désagréable). Là encore, ça pourrait pousser à la rejouabilité... mais bordel.. 120h les mecs. J'vais pas me retaper 120h de jeu, pour avoir 1 ligne de dialogue en plus. 

D'autant plus que les quêtes sont bien écrite, c'était vraiment un plaisir d'y jouer, mais elles ne sont pas originales. Ce sont des quêtes de JDR : y'a un problème et les aventuriers doivent le résoudre. Et 'elles ne sont pas gratifiantes pour un sou. Vous avez évité un problème ? Félicitation, vous avez évité le problème et c'est tout (aller 10.000 pièce d'or pour vous récompenser). Par contre si vous vous foiré, c'est la mort de PNJ, votre royaume qui s’effondre, l'apocalypse sur votre partie et vous devez recommencer 5h de jeu pour faire le bon choix (dans le meilleur des cas).  Du coup, la fin laisse vraiment un goût amer, alors que je me suis amusé 60-80h en gros. A cause d'une fin qui semble être baclée (elle dure 40h quand même...) et des C/C un peu mal menés. 


Ce sont les deux principaux problèmes du jeu qu'aucun patch ne pourra résoudre et qui m'empêche de le recommander à qui que ce soit. On passe vraiment des dizaines d'heure de pur bonheur si on aime le genre. Mais vraiment le dernier quart est long, fastidieux, et vraiment pas gratifiant. Sans internet, sans steam, sans mes 50 jeux en attentes, et si j'avais encore 10 ans, je pense que ça serait le meilleur jeu de la Terre... mais ce n'est pas le cas. Le donjon pourris de fin de jeu, c'est un classique, mais c'est bien la première fois que je vois une fin si longue et si fastidieuse.

----------


## Momock

Quelle drôle d'idée que d'avoir fait que le temps s'écoule en temps réel...

----------


## Molina

Le temps ne s'écoule pas vraiment en temps réel. A chaque fois que tu voyages, le temps s'écoule d'une journée par exemple, à chaque fois que tu te reposes etc. Sinon en gestion de Royaume, tu peux passer les journées. Je sais pas si dans les donjons le temps s'écoule ... mais bon, je tiens à pas être AFK dans le jeu juste pour vérifier. 
Le truc que je n'ai pas dit, c'est que le temps est limité pour toutes les quêtes mais dans l'écrasante majorité des cas, le timer est caché. C'est ce qu'il y a de plus stressant en fait.

----------


## Dicsaw

Metro Exodus en ranger difficile. C'est un peu plus que ce que j'attendais mais aussi un peu moins. Le jeu brille quand il propose ses cartes ouvertes - avec son level design, qui fait forcement pensé à Shadow of Chernobyl et ses mécaniques directement piquées de Far Cry 2 - mais il arrive aussi à caser des passages couloirs plus proches des deux jeux précédents, ils sont assez courts mais quand on passe de l'open world à ces moments un peu vieillots ça pique un peu.

Je vais parler du truc chiant d'abord, l'ia humaine. Elle marche parfois en combat, d'autres fois elle se planque juste derrière le même obstacle en dépassant la tête MAIS elle est insupportable en infiltration. De base c'est un pan de gameplay qui me saoule dans les Metro, mais dans celui-ci... les ennemis repèrent tout, ils voient le joueur à travers des petits trous dans les murs ou dans le sol, ils voient au travers des feuillages... je comprends le truc et ça me dérange pas vu que je préfère quand l'action s'emballe mais le jeu incite à jouer infiltration sans tuer inutilement, le problème c'est que je vais jamais m'infliger cette partie du gameplay. La bonne fin ce sera sur youtube.

Et je crois que c'est tout pour les points noirs. Pour le reste c'est très bon, en particulier le début (le niveau de la Volga  :Vibre: ) ou on découvre tous les nouveaux mouvements et tout le progrès fait depuis Last Light sur ce point: les armes déchirent et peuvent s'enrayer, on voit ENFIN ses jambes, le système du sac à dos pour le craft et les mods d'armes à la Crysis est génial (et il ne stoppe pas l'action  ::love:: )... 

On découvre aussi les mutants et leur comportement, ils ont leur routine, certains patrouillent seuls et d'autres en groupes, ils attaquent seulement quand on s'approche de leur territoire, ça ramène directement aux sensations de Stalker, on est dans un environnement hostile mais crédible et en observant les routines on comprend comment ça fonctionne. 

Je parlais aussi de Far Cry 2 et l'inspiration est très clair. Que ce soit avec la map à utiliser, du scout des ressources et surtout dans abris à découvrir et de la nécessité de dormir pour sauvegarder (en ranger), qui fait aussi avancer le temps DE LA MÊME façon qu'FC2, avec une caméra qui montre son avancement (et le changement de position des mutants). Au final le vrai ennemi c'est l’environnement, tous les monstres l'utilisent à leur avantage (les 

Spoiler Alert! 


zombies qui se camouflent en s'appuyant sur les murs  :Bave: 

) et le dernier niveau du jeu met bien l'accent la dessus.

Maintenant il faut que 4A récupère la licence Stalker, tout de suite. Parce que la ça donne quand même une idée de ce que ce serait avec Prokhorov derrière.

----------


## leeoneil

> Pathfinder Kingmaker (PK). 120h. Et J'ai rushé et triché.


Vache, comme ça décourage avant même d'essayer !  ::O: 
Je n'avais pas vu beaucoup de retour depuis sa sortie, il me tentait presque, mais là ça calme ! D'autres Canards l'ont fini ?

----------


## Safo

> Metro Exodus en ranger difficile. C'est un peu plus que ce que j'attendais mais aussi un peu moins. Le jeu brille quand il propose ses cartes ouvertes - avec son level design, qui fait forcement pensé à Shadow of Chernobyl et ses mécaniques directement piquées de Far Cry 2 - mais il arrive aussi à caser des passages couloirs plus proches des deux jeux précédents, ils sont assez courts mais quand on passe de l'open world à ces moments un peu vieillots ça pique un peu.
> 
> Je vais parler du truc chiant d'abord, l'ia humaine. Elle marche parfois en combat, d'autres fois elle se planque juste derrière le même obstacle en dépassant la tête MAIS elle est insupportable en infiltration. De base c'est un pan de gameplay qui me saoule dans les Metro, mais dans celui-ci... les ennemis repèrent tout, ils voient le joueur à travers des petits trous dans les murs ou dans le sol, ils voient au travers des feuillages... je comprends le truc et ça me dérange pas vu que je préfère quand l'action s'emballe mais le jeu incite à jouer infiltration sans tuer inutilement, le problème c'est que je vais jamais m'infliger cette partie du gameplay. La bonne fin ce sera sur youtube.
> 
> Et je crois que c'est tout pour les points noirs. Pour le reste c'est très bon, en particulier le début (le niveau de la Volga ) ou on découvre tous les nouveaux mouvements et tout le progrès fait depuis Last Light sur ce point: les armes déchirent et peuvent s'enrayer, on voit ENFIN ses jambes, le système du sac à dos pour le craft et les mods d'armes à la Crysis est génial (et il ne stoppe pas l'action )... 
> 
> On découvre aussi les mutants et leur comportement, ils ont leur routine, certains patrouillent seuls et d'autres en groupes, ils attaquent seulement quand on s'approche de leur territoire, ça ramène directement aux sensations de Stalker, on est dans un environnement hostile mais crédible et en observant les routines on comprend comment ça fonctionne. 
> 
> Je parlais aussi de Far Cry 2 et l'inspiration est très clair. Que ce soit avec la map à utiliser, du scout des ressources et surtout dans abris à découvrir et de la nécessité de dormir pour sauvegarder (en ranger), qui fait aussi avancer le temps DE LA MÊME façon qu'FC2, avec une caméra qui montre son avancement (et le changement de position des mutants). Au final le vrai ennemi c'est l’environnement, tous les monstres l'utilisent à leur avantage (les 
> ...


Bien d'accord avec toi dans l'ensemble sauf sur les passages couloirs:
qu'est-ce qui te dérange pour dire que "ca pique un peu"? Perso j'ai pas trouvé ca en dessous du reste. Je trouve ca meme étrangemnt apaisant d'avoir quelques minutes un peu plus linéaires dans toutes ces cartes ouvertes (note que je n'ai pas encore finis le jeu).
D'autant plus que ce sont ces moments qui renouent le plus avec l'angoisse du noir et des pseudo "jump scare" des précédents opus que j'apprécie (chose bien plus hardue à reproduire en OW).

Pour l'infiltration, effectivement c'est une plaie.
Et histoire de préciser un peu la dessus, en gros, il y a 3 modes d'alerte possible: tranquille (l'ennemi ne sait pas que tu es là)/alerte (ils ont vu un truc mais n'en savent pas plus)/repéré. Bref, c'est très classic comme système.
Sauf qu'en mode alerte ou repéré, effecitvement comme le dit Dicsaw, c'est attroce car l'ennemi active ses yeux bioniques et voit à travers les murs. Ou plus précisément, chaque aspérité du décor est une opportunité en plus de se faire voir. Et bon, dans un post apo, autant dire que les "murs" de bois/métal/etc en sont pleins. Sans mentioner la végétation.
Donc ouai, l'infiltration est atroce dés que les ennemis sont alertés. Pas injouable ni rien hein (comprendre que pour moi ce n'est pas game breaker) mais avec une part aléatoire si "on avait pas vu le trou de mite devant notre orteille droit qui permet à Marcel de nous avoir à 200m de là".

Et en si n'est pas repéré, par contre l'IA ne voit plus rien et on peu s'accroupir en face d'elle sans se faire voir. Normal.

Bref, il n'y pas de juste équilibre du tout sur ce point là et c'est fort dommage.

----------


## Zerger

Et la gestion des filtres? Ca donne quoi dans celui-là?

----------


## Molina

> Vache, comme ça décourage avant même d'essayer ! 
> Je n'avais pas vu beaucoup de retour depuis sa sortie, il me tentait presque, mais là ça calme ! D'autres Canards l'ont fini ?


Je suis toujours un peu tiraillé. Je trouve que c'est un bon cRPG. Mais idéalement, faudrait accepter de s'arrêter en cours de route et ne pas profiter des conséquences de ses choix. Ce qui est dommage pour un cRPG. Après, niveau contexte, c'est vrai que ces dernières semaines, je ne jouais qu'à ça (volonté de le finir + ma douce qui n'était pas à la maison), donc il y a peut être l'effet d'overdose.

----------


## schouffy

> Et la gestion des filtres? Ca donne quoi dans celui-là?


Ils ont vu tes retours ! Tu peux en crafter. Fonce !  ::trollface::

----------


## Dicsaw

> Bien d'accord avec toi dans l'ensemble sauf sur les passages couloirs:
> qu'est-ce qui te dérange pour dire que "ca pique un peu"? Perso j'ai pas trouvé ca en dessous du reste. Je trouve ca meme étrangemnt apaisant d'avoir quelques minutes un peu plus linéaires dans toutes ces cartes ouvertes (note que je n'ai pas encore finis le jeu).
> D'autant plus que ce sont ces moments qui renouent le plus avec l'angoisse du noir et des pseudo "jump scare" des précédents opus que j'apprécie (chose bien plus hardue à reproduire en OW).


Disons qu'ils sont pas bien inspirés. Rien de forcement désagréable, mais quand j'y repense les moments un peu chiants sont ceux imposés comme 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'infiltration des bateaux de pécheurs

 ou le passage 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans le bunker avec les cannibales

. D'ailleurs les moments de flippe je les ai surtout eu dans les passages ouverts, quand tu sais pas d’où peut venir la menace, et surtout tous les types d'ennemis peuvent te tomber dessus, du coup t'es souvent sous tension. Repasser aux moments scriptés après ça, bwerf.





> Ils ont vu tes retours ! Tu peux en crafter. Fonce !


J'ai quand même réussi à rester bloquer dans la scierie en étant à court de filtre, j'ai du utiliser cheatengine...  ::ninja::

----------


## Safo

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'infiltration des bateaux de pécheurs


Ah oui effectivement ce passage est ignoble est vraiment mal branlé. J'en avais parlé sur le topic qui va bien d'ailleurs...

----------


## Momock

> Le temps ne s'écoule pas vraiment en temps réel. A chaque fois que tu voyages, le temps s'écoule d'une journée par exemple, à chaque fois que tu te reposes etc. Sinon en gestion de Royaume, tu peux passer les journées. Je sais pas si dans les donjons le temps s'écoule ... mais bon, je tiens à pas être AFK dans le jeu juste pour vérifier. 
> Le truc que je n'ai pas dit, c'est que le temps est limité pour toutes les quêtes mais dans l'écrasante majorité des cas, le timer est caché. C'est ce qu'il y a de plus stressant en fait.


Aaah, ok.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé à l'instant *Lara Croft GO*, un sacré bon jeu ! Plutôt logique avec quelques passages assez corsés, surtout dans l'aventure additionnelle.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Je viens de finir *L.A noire* sur switch. Ce jeu détonne par les animations faciales des tous ses personnages grâce à la motion capture / motion scan. Je n'ai jamais vu un jeu aussi pointu en la matière. C'est clairement un énorme plus en matière d'immersion et ça parvient même à faire oublier les textures qui sont limite. 

Dans l'ensemble j'ai bien aimé ce jeu sauf les interrogatoires avec les 3 choix _Amadouer_, _Menacer_ et _Accuser_. Ce truc là est une grande source de confusion et de frustration. Au début ça va les enquêtes sont simples mais très vite on se retrouve beaucoup avec du dialogue qui vous pousse à l'erreur car il n' a aucun rapport avec vos preuves. Il y a également un système de rang dont l'intérêt m'a complétement échappé.

----------


## Kaelis

Ah tiens... je suis sûr de m'être cassé le tronc à avoir des bons rangs à chaque mission mais je suis incapable de me rappeler à quoi ça servait  ::huh::

----------


## Molina

> Ah tiens... je suis sûr de m'être cassé le tronc à avoir des bons rangs à chaque mission mais je suis incapable de me rappeler à quoi ça servait


Le jeu est linéaire ou alors si on rate une enquête on fait le trafic ?

----------


## Sao

> Ah tiens... je suis sûr de m'être cassé le tronc à avoir des bons rangs à chaque mission mais je suis incapable de me rappeler à quoi ça servait


Quand ils ont "remasterisé" le jeu et qu'il est sorti sur Switch, les anciens choix ont été remplacés par ces propositions, c'est ptêt pour ça que tu t'en souviens pas.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Quand on passe des rang on gagne des points d'intuition (malheureusement assez inutile) mais le rang en lui même n'a pas d'utilité dans le jeu. En tout cas sur switch.

----------


## Supergounou

*Closure* (2012)



Puzzle plateforme.

Très bonne surprise que ce Closure, le premier jeu de Tyler Glaiel (qui viendra aider plus tard McMillen pour le level design de The End is Nigh). Il se présente comme un jeu de puzzle classique, mais qui possède pourtant une particularité originale: le décor n’existe que s'il est exposé à la lumière. On joue donc avec les sources lumineuses afin de se rendre à la porte de sortie de niveau, à travers 82 niveaux, répartis dans 4 mondes différents.

Points positifs: déjà la DA et la bande son, qui subliment l'ambiance, béton. Le level design, très carré limite scolaire, mais inventif, qui demande dans un premier temps de découvrir le niveau, puis de réfléchir à comment le résoudre, et enfin de mettre son plan en action. Ce dernier point étant surement le plus délicat, parce qu'il va falloir jouer avec des timings et des positions très précises, c'est super intéressant. Des trucs cachés à récupérer, pas toujours de manière très inspirée, mais j'aime bien. Une durée de vie très correcte, 7h30 pour le 100%.

Points négatifs: un poil austère, mais bon pour un premier jeu on arrive à excuser. Gameplay mou, mais bon, c'est avant tout un puzzle-game, on pardonne là aussi. Une courbe de difficulté assez abrupte, les derniers niveaux sont très difficiles (mais jamais infaisables). J'imagine que le jeu raconte une histoire, mais perso j'ai rien compris et je m'en moque. Et ce bruit au lancement du jeu, beaucoup trop fort et qui m'a défoncé les oreilles à chaque fois.

J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé !  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

*Organ Trail* (2013)



Rogue-li*e. Suite à une infection de zombies, traversez les Etats-Unis à la recherche d'une safe-zone.

Dieu que c'est laid. Évidemment, c'est la première chose que j'ai pensé quand j'ai lancé Organ Trail. C'est vraiment, très très laid. Il y a plusieurs écrans différents, en fonction des phases de gameplay que le jeu impose au joueur, et tout est vraiment trop moche. Puis, la seconde chose que j'ai pensé, après avoir joué 10 minutes, c'est "bordel mais qu'est-ce que c'est chiant !". Faut dire que les univers de zombies, y a rien qui m'emmerde plus.

Pis je me suis laissé prendre au jeu, et je l'ai one-shot (assez rare pour être signaler). Ok, une partie dure 2h. Que cela ne tienne, une fois passées les mauvaises surprises du début, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais devant moi un vrai Rogue, avec plein de choix à faire, de la gestion de ressources, quelques phases d'action, de l'apprentissage d'event et surtout, beaucoup d'aléatoire. Et l'effet drogue dure m'est tombé dessus.

J'en dirais pas plus, parce que le jeu a 6 ans et que j'imagine que tous ceux que ça intéresse y ont déjà joué, mais ce fut pour ma part une très bonne surprise. C'est trop rare de passer de "ok je pousse 5mn de plus puis je désinstalle" à "trop bien, je vais relancer des parties!" en seulement 2h, surtout lorsque le jeu possède des graphismes aussi dégueulasses.

----------


## Sao

Maintenant lance donc *Death Road to Canada* !  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Fini Gorogoa dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.

Ça m'a pris 92 minutes, c'est un scandale, remboursez, j'en veux encore !  :Cell: 

C'était très très cool, un jeu de puzzle détendu et d'une grande finesse. Le principe est simple et se décline tout au long du jeu : faire progresser l'histoire en déplaçant des cadres et en les superposant.

L'histoire est moins légère que ne le laisse penser le gameplay mais elle reste très simple. Gorogoa, c'est des trouvailles partout, des idées très bien exploitées, des graphismes très réussis pour une expérience marquante mais vraiment, vraiment trop courte. Je savais déjà que c'était un jeu très apprécié, aujourd'hui je sais pourquoi. Message à Buried Signal, studio responsable de cette pépite : quand vous voulez pour la suite.

Je le referais avec ma copine.

----------


## Supergounou

> Maintenant lance donc *Death Road to Canada* !


C'est une suite ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken* dans le cadre du backlog event

Petit jeu assez court (4h) et très sympa.

C'est un mélange de plateforme light et de combats, saupoudré d'un peu de casse-têtes très light également. Jamais très dur donc, on enchaîne les niveaux sans souci.
Les graphismes sont un mélange de dessin 2D pour les persos et de background composés en partie de photos on dirait. ça donne un truc un peu bizarre mais plutôt joli, et ça tourne à 120 fps même sur un PC avec un Pentium 3 sans CG...

Bref un jeu rigolo que j'aurais sans doute pas fini sans l'event, car y'a rien de bien original ni difficile, mais au final c'était une bonne expérience !

----------


## Ruvon

> c'était *chouet* !


Celui là, il va finir à côté de *gentillement* dans ma liste de mots à exterminer  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Celui là, il va finir à côté de *gentillement* dans ma liste de mots à exterminer


 :tired:  J'ai corrigé, c'est mieux ?

----------


## Marmottas

> *Organ Trail* (2013)
> 
> [URL="https://store.steampowered.com/app/233740/Organ_Trail_Directors_Cut/"]


Steam a enfin sorti une version Amstrad CPC de son client ?  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai corrigé, c'est mieux ?


C'est un bon début  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai corrigé, c'est mieux ?


C'est un bon début  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Steam a enfin sorti une version Amstrad CPC de son client ?


Le pire c'est qu'une fois les rétines habituées, ça fonctionne super bien !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et on enchaine, *PAC-MAN™ Championship Edition DX+* (2013), que je considère fini parce que j'ai débloqué tous les succès Steam et que j'ai plus envie d'y jouer.



C'est surement ce qu'il se fait de mieux en matière de PacMan, c'est assez mignon, y a plein de niveaux, plein de modes, du fluo et du rétro, de quoi faire plaisir aux fans. Mais bon, ça reste du PacMan quoi, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.

À réserver aux fans de scoring et/ou nostalgiques.

----------


## Sao

> C'est une suite ?


Non mais l'idée est la même : un voyage jusqu'au Canada (no shit vu le titre  ::P:  ), des arrêts pour choper de l'essence et des vivres, le tout non pas poursuivi par une maladie mais par des zombies !
T'as des choix à faire, tu dézingues des hordes pour aller choper 3 boîtes de conserve et une tronçonneuse, tu prends des auto-stoppeurs qui roupillent ou qui t'aident à dézinguer les zombies ... Très sympa comme jeu, y'a des chances que ça te plaise.

----------


## Supergounou

> Non mais l'idée est la même : un voyage jusqu'au Canada (no shit vu le titre  ), des arrêts pour choper de l'essence et des vivres, le tout non pas poursuivi par une maladie mais par des zombies !
> T'as des choix à faire, tu dézingues des hordes pour aller choper 3 boîtes de conserve et une tronçonneuse, tu prends des auto-stoppeurs qui roupillent ou qui t'aident à dézinguer les zombies ... Très sympa comme jeu, y'a des chances que ça te plaise.


Ça a l'air bien plus porté action mais cool, je mets en wishlist  ::): 
Merci pour la suggestion.

----------


## Kaede

C'est Dig Dug en fait ce Pac-Man ?  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai abandonné Dig Dug il y a longtemps, trop gonflant.  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Quelques trucs finis plus ou moins récemment :

*Metro Exodus* déboîte. L'ambiance est béton, les gunfights au top, le jeu varié, les phases ouvertes aussi réussies que les phases plus traditionnelles Metro. Il y a quelques longueurs ou passages un peu en-dessous, mais c'est bien peu de choses. J'ai déjà envie de me le refaire.

*Yakuza 0*, je l'ai abandonné il y a longtemps mais je le finis sur Youtube petit à petit. L'histoire est cool, la mise en scène aussi, mais je trouve pas que le gameplay soit intéressant et je me passionne pas pour tous les mini-jeux. Par contre moi qui ne suis jamais allé au japon j'ai découvert quelques détails rigolo (comme les telephone clubs), et je sais pas si c'est parce que c'est les années 80 mais c'est quand même un peu raciste et très sexiste comme jeu.

*Ace Combat 7*, j'ai eu un peu de mal au début et il y a quelques maladresses, mais j'ai bien pris mon pied dans tous ces dogfights. Le jeu est magnifique, la bande son aussi, la maniabilité est parfaite, la mise en scène brille par moments, par contre l'histoire je suis complètement passé à coté, je n'en ai rien eu à faire à aucun moment (peut-être que c'est mieux pour les connaisseurs de la série).

*Hitman 2* suit à la lettre la formule Hitman 2016 et c'est tout ce qu'on lui demande. Les missions sont excellentes, les briefings puent la classe, techniquement c'est top, la prise en main est toujours aussi efficace (je joue "normalement" à la manette mais quand je veux faire des expéditions punitives à la Punisher je passe au clavier/souris et ça marche super bien dans les deux cas).

----------


## Boolay

J'ai fini *Sexy Brutale* et j'en veux encore.

C'est fort mignon, même si techniquement ça pêche un peu : le premier chargement d'une pièce pendant une session figeait le jeu systématiquement pendant 1 à 2 secondes.

C'est facile, ça prend moins de dix heures, mais c'est très amusant de suivre les personnages et retracer leurs faits et gestes pour trouver la solution.

Le meilleur pour la fin : la musique. Je vais leur acheter l'OST, je la trouve fantastique.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Dragon Quest Heroes 2*
Variation Musou dans "l'univers" de Dragon Quest et premier jeu du genre que je fais. J'avais bien aimé l'univers, le charadesign des monstres, en découvrant la série avec Dragon Quest 11.
Là, c'est pas un gameplay foufou mais j'ai passé un moment agréable (en petites sessions, étalées sur plusieurs mois).

 

*Celeste*
Je l'ai commencé en décembre. Là, il stagnait depuis trop longtemps et j'ai décidé de le finir avec le mode assisté (dash infini, invicibilité). J'en étais à la fin du monde 6 mais il fallait toujours que je me force pour le lancer et faire quelques tableaux.
Du coup, j'ai pas regretté car au final j'ai jamais été vraiment dedans. Jamais très intéressé par l'histoire et pas tant que ça par le côté plateforme (même si je détestais pas découvrir les différents twists de gameplay). Le côté jeu "difficile" mais qu'on finit par maîtriser en insistant m'a jamais apporté de vraie satisfaction.
Je comprends que certains aient vachement accroché mais pour moi, ça a été un grand mouif.

----------


## Catel

> J'ai fini *Sexy Brutale* et j'en veux encore.


Attends Elsinore.

----------


## Score2

Je viens de terminer Metro: Exodus. En l'occurence, mon premier Metro (j'ai les deux Redux qui m'attendent) et le jeu m'a vraiment balancé du chaud et du froid. Le début du jeu laisse entrevoir une qualité que le jeu n'arrive pas à tenir au fur des deux premières maps ouvertes que sont Volga et Caspian. Finalement, en renouant avec un level design plus cloisonné (sans pour autant être claustro ou linéaire) dans son dernier tiers le jeu excelle à nouveau. Oui, le titre est beau, très beau même mais reste inégal dans son plaisir de jeu. Certains comportements IA's sont vraiment decevants, le pathfinding est souvent à l'ouest mais finalement j'ai passé un bon moment. Surtout les dernier tiers m'a mis un claque avec sa forêt luxuriante automnale et son niveau final dans un blizzard post-apo du plus bel effet. J'ai tout de même hâte de voir ce que 4A games va nous concocter en DLC.

----------


## Wolverine

> *Metro 2033 Redux*
> 
> Première fois que j'ose terminé ce jeu, commencé il y a un moment sur la version non Redux, mais l'horreur n'étant pas ma tasse de thé, j'avais pas voulu continuer.
> Finalement, j'ai retenté le coup avec la version Redux, j'ai bien flippé sur certains passages, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu au final.
> 
> Les +:
> - ambiance incroyable, que ça soit dans le métro ou en surface, on ressent vraiment la solitude dans ce monde post-apo où tout espoir semble perdu
> - une histoire intéressante
> - ça déboîte la rétine non stop, c'est magnifique, notamment les jeux de lumières.
> ...


Tu devrais avoir à peu près le même ressenti avec Last Light.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Spec Ops: The Line*.

Un bon shooter, bien qu'il y ait eu quelques passages un peu trop difficiles. L'histoire est au-dessus du lot pour ce qui concerne les jeux de guerre, mais on sent quand même progressivement venir le twist final.
J'ai bien aimé.

----------


## pipoop

Kane and lynch2
Ouais ouais....
En 4h grosso modo
C'est un tps mou du cul avec une histoire foireuse et une fin qui l'est encore plus
Il doit y avoir quoi...7-8 niveaux
C'est pas terrible le seul intérêt du truc c'est d'avoir libérer 7go sur le DD

----------


## Valenco

> Terminé *Spec Ops: The Line*.
> 
> Un bon shooter, bien qu'il y ait eu quelques passages un peu trop difficiles. L'histoire est au-dessus du lot pour ce qui concerne les jeux de guerre, mais on sent quand même progressivement venir le twist final.
> J'ai bien aimé.


J'aurais bien aimé le finir celui-là. Je l'avais débuté l’an dernier et mystérieusement, il s'est mis à planter à chaque lancement. Pas eu le courage de chercher une solution.

----------


## schouffy

> Kane and lynch2
> Ouais ouais....
> En 4h grosso modo
> C'est un tps mou du cul avec une histoire foireuse et une fin qui l'est encore plus
> Il doit y avoir quoi...7-8 niveaux
> C'est pas terrible le seul intérêt du truc c'est d'avoir libérer 7go sur le DD


Tu as fait le premier ? J'ai acheté les deux pour quelques euros récemment, je sais pas pourquoi y'a une vibe Heat à laquelle j'ai pas résisté.

----------


## Sao

On avait fait le 2 avec un pote, terminé en une soirée, de mémoire c'était pas très long.

Heureusement qu'on aime bien faire les couillons dans les jeux vidéo parce que sinon y'a pas grand chose à sauver.
Les couleurs flashouilles étaient sympas mais le gameplay bancal, la caméra un peu dégueu (oui je sais c'est voulu) et les animations de "vas-y je te fais la courte échelle" qui démarrent par montrer Kane qui commence à faire la-dite courte échelle à Lynch (ou l'inverse), fondu au noir, paf les deux sont passés par-dessus le muret. Hmmm.
Et cette fin bâclée "Ho c'est déjà fini ? Mouais en fait c'est pas si mal".
Le tout contrebalancé par le fait de se balader tout nus et tout luisants sur un passage où il faut s'échapper qui nous a tenu comme des CM2 "Rhololo on est tout nus krkrkrkrkr".

Kunu/10

C'est con, en shooter bêbête comme le premier ça l'aurait fait, là ils ont foiré plein de points.

----------


## DeadFish

> C'est con, en shooter bêbête comme le premier ça l'aurait fait, là ils ont foiré plein de points.


C'est le 2 justement le shooter bébête. Et c'est pas plus mal parce que les deux jeux ne valent que par leur esthétique. Le 1 gâchait des idées de mise en scène sympas par des mécaniques lourdingues (la gestion d'escouade...) et une technique de 1999, là où le 2 va au plus simple côté mécaniques et met le paquet sur l'esthétique, et ça donne un truc assez dingue. Je suis pas d'accord sur la fin non plus. J'avais lu un truc qui la comparait à la fin de The Plague Dogs (regardez The Plague Dogs), et c'est vrai qu'il y a de ça, dans cette impression que le monde entier veut leur faire la peau et donc qu'ils doivent fuir le monde, littéralement. C'est sec mais c'est bien trouvé.

----------


## Bobbin

Fini *West of Loathing*.

Je suis beaucoup moins dithyrambique qu'au début, le niveau de goleri descend après quelques heures pour atteindre un genre de plateau.

Au bout de 6 heures on commence un peu à tourner en rond en termes de gameplay, heureusement au bout de 8 heures le jeu est terminé. Du coup on a pas vraiment le temps de s'ennuyer.

Le jeu est blindé de petites idées sympa : par exemple, ça peut être relou de marcher par moments, donc on débloque très vite une compétence qui permet de marcher n'importe comment, le personnage adopte des démarches complétement absurdes (regardez des let's play si vous voulez vous en rendre compte). C'est un bon ajout de quality of life et ça fait du bien de voir un jeu conscient de ses qualités/défauts.

Bref un bon petit jeu, très sympa, assez goleri. 7/10

----------


## Louck

Fini *Furi*

Ca faisait un moment que j'avais ce jeu. J'ai repris peu avec pour but de le finir.
Le jeu est sympa et assez original. Il a son propre ambiance, son style et sa BO ( :Bave: ).
Mais c'est tout.

Le truc, c'est qu'après avoir battu les premiers boss du jeu, tu sais quoi t'attendre par la suite. Dans le même genre, Cuphead peut être un peu plus difficile, mais il est beaucoup plus fun et varié.

C'est clairement un jeu qui se focalise sur les réflexes et les patterns. Surtout dans le dernier niveau où les mouvements demandés sont du pinaillage.

Donc ouai, c'étais fun, mais sans plus.

----------


## akaraziel

*Prey* (2017)

Excellent. Quoique un peu trop facile sur la fin à cause du fabricateur, ce qui fait qu'on passe d'un début plutôt survival à une promenade de santé puisqu'on croule sous les objets de soin/munitions. A ce propos, à mon avis il vaut mieux y jouer en mode difficile et/ou en mode survie qui, si j'ai bien compris, donne un côté aléatoire au niveau du loot.
Pour le reste, c'est du tout bon, c'est très joli esthétiquement (même si pas ouf techniquement), les musiques sont discrètes mais contribuent parfaitement à l'ambiance, le level design est très permissif et l'histoire est très sympa bien qu'assez prévisible, mais y'a choix à faire qui sont déterminants pour la fin. 
Il y a aussi de bonnes idées (comme 

Spoiler Alert! 


le cauchemar

 ou le fait qu'on gagne énormément en mobilité pour parcourir les niveaux plus vite).
Un petit regret quand même, les mimics (qui se transforment en items/objets du décors) sont une super idée, mais c'est dommage qu'ils ne l'aient pas plus exploitée, ça aurait pu donner un côté un peu plus flippant au titre tout au long de la progression si les monstres plus gros pouvaient se camoufler aussi.

Bref, j'ai adoré.  ::wub::

----------


## Score2

Je l’ai dans ma liste à faire également. J’ai beaucoup apprecié Dishonored 1 & 2 et celui-ci me semble tout aussi bon en tant que “FPS à possibilités”. Je n’arrive plus à jouer aux FPS standards sans m’ennuyer fermement. Il me faut une liberté d’action ou un élément scoring. Après Metro Exodus je m’étais dis que j’allais démarrer les deux premiers METRO, c’est tout juste pas possible pour moi. C’est archaique et chiant, je vois venir les effets de surprise de loin, je prends aucun plaisir.

----------


## akaraziel

Alors Prey est pas si libre qu'un Dishonored, mais le Glue gun permet de grimper un peu partout (à titre d'exemple, j'ai pu accéder à une fin alternative assez tôt dans le jeu grâce à cette arme). Grossièrement c'est un peu entre Dishonored et Bioshock.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

*Yoku's Island Express* (2018)



Plateformer/pinball/Metroid-like, tout un programme.

Et c'était super bien. Un peu court, un début un peu chiant et un level design global assez plat, mais au delà de ça la recette fonctionne très bien, ce petit mélange de jeu de flipper et de plateforme, c'est du plaisir. Pas besoin d'être un crack au pinball pour s'en sortir, on peut pas mourir et il n'y a jamais rien de très difficile. L'exploration est agréable, avec pas mal de zones différentes et bien marquées les unes des autres, d'autant que graphiquement c'est réussi.

Une belle découverte, clairement pas le jeu de l'année mais super agréable à jouer.

----------


## Zerger

*Dark Souls 3*, pour la seconde fois, parce que ca me faisait chier de pas avoir toucher aux DLC.
Du coup, je suis reparti de zéro avec un gros bourrin en armure lourde, un truc qui me parle.
Les décors de Ringed City sont absolument grandioses  ::wub:: 
C'est clairement le jeu dont l'univers m'aura vendu le plus de rêve, à part le baston de Farron, j'aurait passé mon temps à faire des pauses et  tourner la caméra un peu partout pour admirer le paysage
Par contre, j'ai regretté le fait que les 2 DLC ne proposent aucun item vraiment intéressant puisqu'on les commence avec un perso déjà stuffé endgame

----------


## jilbi

Ok, j'ai enchainé et fini, *Risen*, *Risen 2 black waters* et *Risen 3 Titan lord* .
Bon, dans l'ensemble c'etait pas mal, quoique les 2 et 3 deviennent tres vite trop facile.
Donc le 1, c'est du gothic. Mais vraiment, mêmes mécanismes, mêmes skills et même système de combat. Sympa, et oui je rejoins les avis du dessus sur le coté répétitif du dernier acte. Si vous n'aimez pas les gothic, passez votre chemin
Les 2 et 3, je les met ensemble car trés similaires. Là, changement d'ambiance. On assume le coté pirate des caraibes qu'on trouvait un peu dans le premier avec des persos haut en couleurs. Et on lâche le système gothic (le 3 sera différents du 2 sur ce point, avec pas mal de compétences inutiles dans le 2 qui deviennent enfin utilisable dans le 3 ). A noter le systeme de magie du 2 totalement inutile. On passe aussi sur un monde plus grand de plusieurs îles (ou c'est l'impression qu'on a . Le 2 est plus dirigiste aussi)
L'histoire est bof je trouve, ça suit un peu le 1 (qui suis gothic 3 en fait) mais franchement c'est passable.
Globalement c'est pas inintéressant, même si évidemment un peu lassant quand on enchaine les 3.
Mentions spéciales :
- le doublage de bones dans le 3 absolument à vomir xD 
- l'evolution esthétique de Pattie au fil de la serie. Quand on la voit dans le 3, on est :  :tired: 
- Jaffa, BEST SIDEKICK EVER ! Les 2 et 3 font bien culpabiliser d'avoir massacré les gnomes à la chaîne dans le 1

JAFFA BIG FUCKING PIRATE !

----------


## Zerger

Merci pour les retours, je pense au moins me tenter Risen 1

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir *Nite Team 4* en une petite cinquantaine d'heures de jeu et c'était très bien!



C'est un bon jen d'énigme à base de hacking dans un environnement d'agence d'espionnage. Je suis bien content de l'avoir backé et maintenant, je vais faire les campagnes mondiales en ARG qui me manquent. Vivement la saison 2!

----------


## FericJaggar

> Alors Prey est pas si libre qu'un Dishonored, mais le Glue gun permet de grimper un peu partout (à titre d'exemple, j'ai pu accéder à une fin alternative assez tôt dans le jeu grâce à cette arme). Grossièrement c'est un peu entre Dishonored et Bioshock.


J'ai dans l'idée qu'on l'a tous tentée celle là ^^

----------


## BentheXIII

> J'ai dans l'idée qu'on l'a tous tentée celle là ^^




Spoiler Alert! 


la capsule de sauvetage de Alex? Il me semblait qu'elle était désactivée pourtant  ::huh::

----------


## akaraziel

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la capsule de sauvetage de Alex? Il me semblait qu'elle était désactivée pourtant


Si si, on peut.  :;): 




> J'ai dans l'idée qu'on l'a tous tentée celle là ^^


Faut dire que le jeu nous y pousse un peu, en plus y'a un succès pour ça il me semble.  :^_^:

----------


## rgk

J'ai fini *The Textorcist* à 100%, un croisement entre _Typing Game_ et _Bullet Hell_. C'était bien retors, mais épique !

----------


## Guntha

*Space Captain McCallery Episode 1: Crash Landing*

Un petit jeu d'action/aventure sympa, fini en 67 minutes et 12 secondes, d'après l'écran de fin, acquis pour 1$20 car il était en solde pour la sortie du 2ème épisode, en temps normal il est à 5$.

À noter que l'expérience est plus agréable avec un pad qu'avec le clavier/souris, la faute aux menus et à l'inventaire qui ne semblent pas avoir sérieusement été testés au clavier/souris, et les bastons se font en verrouillant sa cible, donc une souris n'est pas vraiment nécessaire.

Je vais enchaîner sur le 2ème épisode.

----------


## FericJaggar

En même temps, c'est tellement tentant 

Spoiler Alert! 


de désobéir au gros Alex

  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *tiny & Tall: Gleipnir*, la première partie, que m'a offert Flad via cpcgifts. Un point'n click assez sympa fait par un canard. Les graphismes sont très jolis, l'histoire sympa, les dialogues aussi et les puzzles généralement bien foutus.

Petits bémols :
- Bruitages très légers
- Pas de doublage
- Quelques puzzles un peu obscurs (mais en causant avec Tall, on peut avoir des indices)
- Un mini-jeu bien raté au début de l'aventure (mettre des lettres dans l'ordre pour trouver un mot qui n'a rien à faire dans le contexte)
- Court et ça s'arrête en plein milieu de la quête...

----------


## banditbandit

*The Talos Principe*

Bon je vais aller directement à l'essentiel, j'ai adoré. Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de râler (et oui comme d'habitude) contre un tas de trucs qui m'ont énervé (outre certains puzzles particulièrement crispants :argh: ).
Alors The Talors Principe c'est un puzzle game somme toute assez banal si on connait le genre, ya du Portal, du Cube aussi un peu, et sans doute d'autres trucs empruntés à droite à gauche, enfin le (talos) principe est très simple puisqu'il s"agit d'ouvrir des portes pour récupérer des pièces de puzzle (les Sigils qui serviront à ouvrir d'autres portes) à l'aide de rayons lumineux, de prismes, de cubes, et autres brouilleurs, ventilateurs, plateformes ou enregistreurs de séquence.

Le gros point noir c'est pour moi la réalisation un peu cheapos, il faut bien le dire c'est assez décevant surtout du fait que beaucoup de choses sont très réussies et malheureusement certains points de vue nous ramènent à la "triste réalité du jeu vidéo". 

La sensation de jouer à un autre jeu, en l'occurrence Serious Sam alors évidemment cet aspect ne saute pas au yeux si vous ne connaissez pas ce dernier mais j'ai trouvé plusieurs map extrêmement ressemblantes à ce que je connaissais (en particulier, la partie égyptienne ou encore les remparts sous la neige), aussi la présence de grands espace relativement vides, des assets qui semblent recyclés et tout droit sortie de SS, jusqu'à certains sons et effets lumineux, on trouve un beau ciel mais des nuages immobiles, quelques effets météo légers, un semblant d'ombre et surtout des effets lumineux sortis tout droit d'un jeu d'une autre époque. Alors je suis pas contre un hommage aux productions précédentes mais j'avoue que la gueule de la pyramide ou encore du sphinx m'a ramené  15 ans en arrière.  ::O: 

La où croteam a été malin c'est qu'ils ont été justifier cet aspect dans le scénario (

Spoiler Alert! 


en expliquant bien que pour réaliser cette expérience les concepteurs avait du utiliser un moteur de jeu vidéo, mais apparemment ils ont pas pris le plus récent, le coût de la licence sans doute  ::trollface::  

). Il n'empêche que sur un jeu de cette catégorie et même si c'est une puzzle game avant tout on aurait pu attendre autre chose en terme de visuel pour un jeu de 2015.

Aussi une certaine redondance dans les puzzles, passé le déblocage des différents gadgets, on applique un peu toujours les même méthodes, et comme les puzzles sont nombreux (grosso modo  on doit pas être loin de la centaine voir plus pour les complétionnistes) forcement au bout d'un moment c'est répétitif. 
Même constat pour les musiques qui quoique excellentes auraient pu être un peu plus variés. 

Autrement l'ambiance pre/post apocalypse est excellente notamment grâce au logs (j'adore celui de Alexandra Drennan) , ya plein de trucs à lire et on peut discuter philosophie avec les terminaux (qui n'hésiteront pas à nous malmener jusqu'à faire vaciller nos convictions  :;):  ). Les Qrcodes qui sont là pour vous guider aussi bien que pour vous déstabiliser. Après vous pouvez aussi faire l'impasse sur tout cela est suivre simplement "le guide" et résoudre les énigmes. Mais vous passerez à coté de pas mal de choses, le background étant très intéressant.

Dans l'ensemble le jeu est plutôt long et plus ou moins difficile, si la plupart des puzzles sont "simples" (enfin surtout une fois résolus ) yen a quelques uns qui demandent plus de réflexion mais dans l'ensemble c'est résoluble avec une bonne observation et un peu de mémoire plutôt que de la logique pure. Après je ne parle pas des étoiles qui sont quand même biens planquées et pas toujours évidentes (j'ai du en chopper 15 sur une trentaine), heureusement celle-ci sont facultatives pour débloquer la ou les fins (mais indispensable pour une fin alternative)
Il y a pas mal de contenu et notamment plein de trucs et des pièces cachés d'on j'ignore la fonction si ils sont là juste pour le clin d'œil ou si ils ont une autre utilité, par exemple des QRcodes cachés mais illisibles pour je ne sais quelle raison (je soupçonne aussi parfois simplement des trolls  :;):  ).

Voila pour ma part j'ai terminé le jeu avec deux fins différentes dont une qui semble plus complète venant parachever le scénario. Je pense que j'ai encore quelques trucs à découvrir notamment un domaine des messagers qui sont souvent des lieux très réussis et agréables à parcourir, après il reste encore la fin alternative mais je en sais pas si je vais poursuivre dans la quête des étoiles. 

Pour conclure j'ai passé un très très bon moment sur The Talos Principe et malgré les quelques défauts énumérés plus haut il rentre dans mon top des puzzles game, pour dire je le préfère même à Portal² et je le recommande chaudement si vous aimez le genre, simplement un indispensable.

----------


## Zerger

Maintenant, tu peux enchainer avec The Witness  :;):

----------


## azruqh

> Maintenant, tu peux enchainer avec The Witness


Ça a à voir ? C'est une vraie question : j'ai aussi beaucoup aimé _The Talos Principle_ (que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas fini, honte à moi), mais je suis moyennement tenté par _The Witness_, dont je crains, peut-être à tort, qu'il soit plus méditatif que véritablement ludique.

----------


## Blackogg

> Ça a à voir ? C'est une vraie question : j'ai aussi beaucoup aimé _The Talos Principle_ (que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas fini, honte à moi), mais je suis moyennement tenté par _The Witness_, dont je crains, peut-être à tort, qu'il soit plus méditatif que véritablement ludique.


Il est très méditatif.
Mais il est très ludique aussi (enfin si t'accroches au type de puzzle, œuf corse).
Par contre évite d'aller chercher un scénario, ça va juste t'énerver.

Perso j'ai adoré The Witness, et j'ai pas réussi à aller au bout de Talos que j'ai trouvé trop agressif dans sa présentation (visuels et sons), mais c'est un ressenti purement personnel. Principalement dû au fait qu'au moment de lancer Talos, je souhaitais probablement avoir plus de The Witness.

----------


## azruqh

> Il est très méditatif.
> Mais il est très ludique aussi (enfin si t'accroches au type de puzzle, œuf corse).
> Par contre évite d'aller chercher un scénario, ça va juste t'énerver.
> 
> Perso j'ai adoré The Witness, et j'ai pas réussi à aller au bout de Talos que j'ai trouvé trop agressif dans sa présentation (visuels et sons), mais c'est un ressenti purement personnel. Principalement dû au fait qu'au moment de lancer Talos, je souhaitais probablement avoir plus de The Witness.


Ok, merci pour ta réponse Blackogg, je me laisserai sans doute tenter...

----------


## Valenco

> Ça a à voir ? C'est une vraie question : j'ai aussi beaucoup aimé _The Talos Principle_ (que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas fini, honte à moi), mais je suis moyennement tenté par _The Witness_, dont je crains, peut-être à tort, qu'il soit plus méditatif que véritablement ludique.


Ma femme y a joué un peu. Ce n'est pas vraiment méditatif. C'est plutôt une suite de casse-tête. Elle a un peu laissé tombé à cause d'éléments de gameplay un peu gonflant. Du style, tu ad une série de 5 énigmes . Si tu te plante sur la 5e, tu dois recommencer les 4 autres depuis le début.

Ma femme est plutôt patiente, mais là, ça l'a agacé.  :^_^: 

Édit - je vois que les avis divergent, du coup, il faut que tu te fasses ta propre opinion. ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

> Si tu te plante sur la 5e, tu dois recommencer les 4 autres depuis le début.


Pas du tout souvenir de ça.

Sinon azruqh, c'est très bon The Witness, surtout pour la partie exploration/découverte, c'est magnifique. Après les énigmes sont assez osées et originales, l'absence de tuto n'arrangeant pas les choses, mais ça devient plutôt redondant quand on a compris les mécaniques.

En tous cas pour moi il est en pôle position des puzzle-3D avec Talos, loiiiins devant les autres.

----------


## Blackogg

> Ma femme y a joué un peu. Ce n'est pas vraiment méditatif. C'est plutôt une suite de casse-tête. Elle a un peu laissé tombé à cause d'éléments de gameplay un peu gonflant. Du style, tu ad une série de 5 énigmes . Si tu te plante sur la 5e, tu dois recommencer les 4 autres depuis le début.


Haha oui il y a quelques passages comme ça.
The Witness tente de communiquer ses règles exclusivement à travers ses puzzles (les audiologs c'est pour l'ambiance). Et dans certains cas (des phases qu'on pourrait qualifier de tutoriel pour chaque règle), il veut s'assurer que tu as bien assimilé la règle du jeu et pas juste réussi sur un coup de chance. Donc il te met une série des mini puzzles à résoudre, et c'est à toi de comprendre ce qui les relie pour les réussir tous à la suite. Si tu te rates, il te force à recommencer la série jusqu'à ce que tu piges le truc.

Donc en effet, quand tu piges, pas, c'est un brin frustrant  ::P: .

----------


## Supergounou

Merde je ne me souviens pas du tout de ça  ::unsure::

----------


## Zerger

Voilà, et souvent, si tu bloques sur un puzzle parce que tu ne comprends pas sa logique, ca veut certainement dire que tu as raté le puzzle "tuto" quelque part ailleurs sur l'île.

Après, si tu veux quelquechose de plus dynamique et avec un flingue, il y a Antichamber.

Pour moi, The Witness et Antichamber sont la crême des puzzle game  ::wub::

----------


## azruqh

> Édit - je vois que les avis divergent, du coup, il faut que tu te fasses ta propre opinion.


Tu fuis ! Lâche !  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

> Merde je ne me souviens pas du tout de ça


Disons que la plupart du temps, le meilleur moyen de résoudre de un puzzle que tu as foiré est justement de refaire ceux d'avant. Je crois qu'il y a effectivement un passage où si tu te plantes, ca te force à tous les refaire, mais c'est rare que ce soit imposé par le jeu. Ah oui je me souviens, celui avec les sons d'oiseaux par exemple ! Surtout que j'ai absolument pas l'oreille musicale, j'ai bien ragé sur ces puzzles

----------


## azruqh

> Sinon azruqh, c'est très bon The Witness, surtout pour la partie exploration/découverte, c'est magnifique. Après les énigmes sont assez osées et originales, l'absence de tuto n'arrangeant pas les choses, mais ça devient plutôt redondant quand on a compris les mécaniques.
> 
> En tous cas pour moi il est en pôle position des puzzle-3D avec Talos, loiiiins devant les autres.


Si tu t'y mets aussi, vu que je te fais généralement aveuglement confiance, c'est sûr, je vais le prendre ! Merci Super !

----------


## Kaelis

> Antichamber


Jamais pu le finir, je relance une fois par an et toujours bloqué aux mêmes endroits y a rien à faire  ::ninja:: 

Il est chouette, ça vaut le coup d'essayer.

----------


## znokiss

> Maintenant, tu peux enchainer avec The Witness





> Ça a à voir ? C'est une vraie question : j'ai aussi beaucoup aimé _The Talos Principle_ (que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas fini, honte à moi), mais je suis moyennement tenté par _The Witness_, dont je crains, peut-être à tort, qu'il soit plus méditatif que véritablement ludique.





> Sinon azruqh, c'est très bon The Witness, surtout pour la partie exploration/découverte, c'est magnifique. Après les énigmes sont assez osées et originales, l'absence de tuto n'arrangeant pas les choses, mais ça devient plutôt redondant quand on a compris les mécaniques.
> 
> En tous cas pour moi il est en pôle position des puzzle-3D avec Talos, loiiiins devant les autres.


Je pense pareil que Supergounou. 

J'ai eu le malheur de commencer Talos Principle APRES avoir fini The Witness. 

Et j'ai bien du mal. 

Je partage le ressenti de banditbandit sur le fait que visuellement, on croirait jouer à un Serious Sam sans ennemis. Les niveaux sont assez grands mais c'est toujours un peu les mêmes bouts de décors. Là où The Witness t'en fous plein la rétine à chaque zone (et où, il est vrai, le décors joue un rôle particulier). 
Le délire méta sur les terminaux m'a vite lassé. Avec une voix rigolote à la Portal 2 ça serait peut-être passé, mais les murs de textes, bof bof, j'ai fini par ne même plus les consulter. 

Là où j'ai du mal aussi, ce sont les énigmes, qui sont pourtant le coeur du gameplay : pousse ce machin, bloque ce truc, ouvre le bidule et pouf, t'as récupéré ta pièce de Tetris. 
Répéter ad libitum.
Je ne suis peut-être pas allé assez loin pour voir un renversement quelconque (peut-être le 4 ou 5ème "monde" depuis la zone "temple des portails") mais j'ai eu la flemme de continuer au bout de quelques heures. Alors que Witness m'a happé sur plus de 24h, ce qui est pour moi un miracle au vu de ma récente consommation de jeux vidéos. Je l'ai trouvé très poétique, avec une puissance narration par l'environnement là où Talos se contente d'enchaîner du niveau sans âme. 

J'ai bien l'impression que ça va mieux si on joue à Talos Principle d'abord, et qu'on enchaîne sur The Witness. Sur lequel d'ailleurs il ne faut surtout pas s'arrêter à des "boah, c'est juste des bêtes puzzles en 2d". Y'a plus que ça mais difficile d'en dire plus, ça explique pourquoi le topic du jeu est pourri de balises spoilers.. on veut garder la chose intacte à celui qui découvre.

Bref, The Witness, j'y repense encore de temps en temps en me disant que j'aimerais bien le relancer une fois, alors que Talos Principle sera classé dans les "First-person casse-tête", en dessous d'un Portal 2 ou d'un Antichamber qui m'ont bien plus fait tripper.

----------


## Zerger

> Jamais pu le finir, je relance une fois par an et toujours bloqué aux mêmes endroits y a rien à faire 
> 
> Il est chouette, ça vaut le coup d'essayer.


Ouais, Antichamber est loin d'etre simple. Mais faut y jouer! Le jeu passe son temps à déformer tout ce qui nous parait logique, c'est super perturbant mais génial en même temps  ::lol:: 

Tiens, ca me donne envie de le relancer pour voir si j'arriverais encore à le finir

Et c'est vrai que The Witness a aussi l'avantage d'être magnifique ! Une île paradisiaque, un grand soleil, le simple fait d'explorer l'île est une bonne expérience

----------


## znokiss

> Ma femme y a joué un peu. Ce n'est pas vraiment méditatif. C'est plutôt une suite de casse-tête. Elle a un peu laissé tombé à cause d'éléments de gameplay un peu gonflant. Du style, tu ad une série de 5 énigmes . Si tu te plante sur la 5e, tu dois recommencer les 4 autres depuis le début.


Ahaha, c'est tout à fait ça, le 1er degré de The Witness. 
Jusqu'à ce qu'on trouve LE truc. Essayez de ne pas vous spoiler sur l'internet. Perso, j'ai halluciné sévère en trouvant (mais ne vous montez pas le chou non plus au risque d'être déçu).
Le fait est qu'il y a bien plus que ces "bêtes casse-tête".

----------


## Blackogg

> Ouais, il est loin d'etre simple. Mais faut y jouer! Le jeu passe son temps à déformer tout ce qui nous parait logique, c'est super perturbant mais génial en même temps


Go sur Baba is you  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Si tu t'y mets aussi, vu que je te fais généralement aveuglement confiance, c'est sûr, je vais le prendre ! Merci Super !


 :Mellow2: 




> Le délire méta sur les terminaux m'a vite lassé. Avec une voix rigolote à la Portal 2 ça serait peut-être passé, mais les murs de textes, bof bof, j'ai fini par ne même plus les consulter.


Aïe, pour moi c'est 60% de pourquoi le jeu est magique, et en plus ça rythme le jeu, dommage de ne s'être focalisé que sur les énigmes.

----------


## Kaelis

> Go sur Baba is you


Faut un cerveau pour ça nan ?

----------


## Valenco

> Tu fuis ! Lâche !


Chuis trop vieux pour la bagarre.  :Fouras: 

En plus, c'est ma femme qui y a joué et qui m'a fait part de son ressenti. Du coup, je vais la lâcher sur vous et elle va mettre tout le monde d'accord.  :Petit Viking:

----------


## Bobbin

> *Dark Souls 3*, pour la seconde fois, parce que ca me faisait chier de pas avoir toucher aux DLC.
> Du coup, je suis reparti de zéro avec un gros bourrin en armure lourde, un truc qui me parle.
> Les décors de Ringed City sont absolument grandioses 
> C'est clairement le jeu dont l'univers m'aura vendu le plus de rêve, à part le baston de Farron, j'aurait passé mon temps à faire des pauses et  tourner la caméra un peu partout pour admirer le paysage
> Par contre, j'ai regretté le fait que les 2 DLC ne proposent aucun item vraiment intéressant puisqu'on les commence avec un perso déjà stuffé endgame
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...3BF725CDC310F/


Content que le jeu ait fini par te plaire ! Moi j'avais trop de trucs en ce moment, et mon pc ramait trop. Je pense le recommencer sur console dans quelques semaines.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

The Talos principle a le mérite d'offrir une vraie réflexion et un final assez épique pour un jeu de puzzle.

----------


## FrousT

> Après, si tu veux quelquechose de plus dynamique et avec un flingue, il y a Antichamber.
> 
> Pour moi, The Witness et Antichamber sont la crême des puzzle game


Putain oué Antichamber  ::wub:: 

Antichamber > Witness > Talos

Mais j'ai adoré les 3, c'est juste mon appréciation personnel  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Faut vraiment que je me le fasse ce Antichamber, il est installé depuis longtemps et tout mais je sais pas pourquoi il me fait affreusement peur.

----------


## Kaelis

Il est moins long que The Witness et Talos, tu le lances et t'es direct dans le vif du sujet.

----------


## Zerger

> Content que le jeu ait fini par te plaire ! Moi j'avais trop de trucs en ce moment, et mon pc ramait trop. Je pense le recommencer sur console dans quelques semaines.


Ah mais les défauts du premier run étaient toujours présents dans le second !
C'est juste que la pillule est mieux passé avec un perso avec lequel j'étais plus à l'aise  ::P: 
Et les décors splendides. Au final, je préfère retenir surtout les décors fabuleux!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faut vraiment que je me le fasse ce Antichamber, il est installé depuis longtemps et tout mais je sais pas pourquoi il me fait affreusement peur.


T'es sérieux là ?  :tired: 

Surtout qu'il y a un compte à rebours quand tu démarres la partie. Je crois qu'au final, quand tu connais tout ce qu'il faut faire, il y en a pour 1h,1h30 pas plus

Dépêche-toi d'y jouer. On le lance ensemble ce soir si ca te dit  ::P: 

Et après, tu joues à Dead Cells! Nomého !  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

> Maintenant, tu peux enchainer avec The Witness


Plus tard, plus tard  je vais laisser refroidir la cafetière d'abord.  :;): 

Mais il est dans ma liste comme antichamber d'ailleurs.  ::ninja:: 






> Je pense pareil que Supergounou. 
> 
> J'ai eu le malheur de commencer Talos Principle APRES avoir fini The Witness. 
> 
> Et j'ai bien du mal. 
> 
> Le délire méta sur les terminaux m'a vite lassé. Avec une voix rigolote à la Portal 2 ça serait peut-être passé, mais les murs de textes, bof bof, j'ai fini par ne même plus les consulter. 
> 
> Là où j'ai du mal aussi, ce sont les énigmes, qui sont pourtant le coeur du gameplay : pousse ce machin, bloque ce truc, ouvre le bidule et pouf, t'as récupéré ta pièce de Tetris. 
> Répéter ad libitum.


Ouais j'ai bien précisé que ça devait répétitif et si en plus tu t"intéresses pas plus que ça à ce que ça raconte, effectivement je comprend tes réticences.

----------


## Catel

*A hat in time*

J'ai pas fini le DLC mais fini l'histoire principale et l'essentiel du jeu vanilla, je dois pas être loin du 100%.
Déçu par Yooka Laylee, j'attendais pas mal de ce jeu. En vrai il ne joue pas dans la même veine. Là où le premier était un Banjo-Kazooie, le second prend pour base de game design la série des Mario 3D, entre autres Mario Sunshine (la première map, la meilleure peut-être, est une grande île genre napolitain remplie de mafieux gentiment grotesques). Sauf qu'en cours de route, c'est comme si les devs s'étaient dit "eh j'ai une idée et si on faisait ça ! Et ça, et ça, et puis ça aussi ?" Ca donne un ensemble assez foutraque, plutôt très facile (sauf le DLC qui au contraire est abusé), plutôt très maniable aussi malgré une caméra encore plus horrible que Yooka Laylee (la malédiction du genre), je soupçonne le jeu d'être assez généreux dans la gestion de la perspective. J'étais venu chercher des idées; et si on n'atteint pas les sommets de Psychonauts (une des citations du jeu) ou Fur Fighters, on est plutôt servi ! Une enquête dans l'Orient-Express, des montagnes tibétaines, un paquebot entier à explorer... Bref une belle petite bulle de bonheur.

Et puis surtout la Hat Kid, dans sa chambre, elle a une mer de coussins dans laquelle on peut nager, et en dessous, un fort de coussins, et ça c'est trop bien.  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

> Antichamber 
> Tiens, ca me donne envie de le relancer pour voir si j'arriverais encore à le finir


C'est normal qu'en l'ayant déjà fini à 100%, je galère à nouveau et je me retrouve bloqué ?  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> C'est normal qu'en l'ayant déjà fini à 100%, je galère à nouveau et je me retrouve bloqué ?


J'ai envie de le relancer aussi, mais je sais que je vais bloquer sur quelques trucs tordu déjà  :^_^:  C'était le jeu où tu fait le tour des niveau en ayant résolu aucun putain de puzzle et puis tu tombe plus ou moins par hasard sur LA solution. Je vais pas spoil mais il y avait vraiment de trés bonne idée  ::wub::

----------


## Blackogg

> Go sur Baba is you

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai envie de le relancer aussi, mais je sais que je vais bloquer sur quelques trucs tordu déjà  C'était le jeu où tu fait le tour des niveau en ayant résolu aucun putain de puzzle et puis tu tombe plus ou moins par hasard sur LA solution. Je vais pas spoil mais il y avait vraiment de trés bonne idée


Même en l'ayant déjà fini, je continue à tomber dans certains panneaux. Je me surprend à lui trouver une nouvelle rejouabilité  ::lol:: 

J'ai jeter un oeil rapidos à Baba is you, le coup de modifier les règles c'est juste un gimmick ou bien on finit par s'arracher les cheveux avec ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Antichamber, c'est le jeu qui joue avec toi. M'enfin au bout d'un moment on décroche, chercher, c'est drôle quand on trouve.

----------


## znokiss

> Antichamber, c'est le jeu qui joue avec toi. M'enfin au bout d'un moment on décroche, chercher, c'est drôle quand on est pas une brêle.


ftfy comme on dit.
(Aucune idée de ce que cet acronyme veut dire, cela dit).

----------


## La Chouette

> Même en l'ayant déjà fini, je continue à tomber dans certains panneaux. Je me surprend à lui trouver une nouvelle rejouabilité 
> 
> J'ai jeter un oeil rapidos à Baba is you, le coup de modifier les règles c'est juste un gimmick ou bien on finit par s'arracher les cheveux avec ?


Tu finis par t'arracher les cheveux, c'est très bien foutu, avec des puzzles plus simples pour que tu comprennes comment fonctionnes les nouveaux mots que tu découvres, avant de tomber sur des niveaux franchement difficiles où tu galères pendant 25 minutes.

----------


## FrousT

> Antichamber, c'est le jeu qui joue avec toi. M'enfin au bout d'un moment on décroche, chercher, c'est drôle quand on trouve.


Le jeu dure même pas 2h, tu fais aucun effort!!

----------


## Sao

> ftfy comme on dit.
> (Aucune idée de ce que cet acronyme veut dire, cela dit).


"Fixed that for you"  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Merci. 
Je me sens maintenant faire partie de l'élite des internets. Enfin, imho. My 2cents.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le jeu dure même pas 2h


Quand tu trouves... j'ai plus de 4h dessus.

----------


## FrousT

> "Fixed that for you"


C'est pas "For the Fuck Yes"  ::o:   ::o:   ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quand tu trouves... j'ai plus de 4h dessus.


En vrai pareil, j'ai pas mal d'heures où je tourne en rond, mais au final la durée de vie du jeu est plus courte qu'un Talos/Witness je trouve.

----------


## Pluton

J'ai terminé Alien Isolation pour la deuxième fois. J'y ai trouvé bien plus de plaisir que la première, car j'ai joué à l'avant dernier mode de difficulté et pas au max (qui est broken puisque certains items et actions de jeu n'apporte rien, façon bug : les maps à télécharger puisque la map est brouillée et le détecteur qui est cassé aussi) mais en y installant 2 mods : _Unpredictable Alien_, que j'aurais dû mettre dès la première partie, et _Asimov Exists_ qui lève la menace des Androids, ce qui évite un pan de gameplay infiltration bien relou et redonne le titre de roi de la terreur à la Créature.

Comment ce serait trop bien un mod libre avec le scénario qui vire, toute la station déverouillée dès le début, des objectifs et spawns d'équipements aléatoires et juste l'Alien qui te chasse  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

> Quand tu trouves... j'ai plus de 4h dessus.


Tu as débloqué combien de guns?

----------


## banditbandit

> Go sur Baba is you


T'as oublié le lien canard : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...You-Baba-Is-In 

Et achetez le en passant par widget du site officiel.

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est pas "For the Fuck Yes"


Fuck the Forest Yeti. Les gens sur Internet font l'apologie des cryptofurries depuis des années.



Sinon, étant maintenant capable de "finir" Hades en difficulté de base avec à peu près n'importe quel build (m'enfin il n'y a pour l'instant que deux zones sur les quatre prévues et j'ai presque toutes les améliorations possibles, donc ça aide), je m'attelle à la tâche de le battre avec le Pacte de la Pénitence actif, ce qui réhausse bien la difficulté. J'ai donc re"fini" le jeu avec 45 d'Ardeur (sur un maximum de 160, il me semble). Ca commence à devenir compliqué.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu as débloqué combien de guns?


Y a des guns ?

----------


## Zerger

Dis-moi que tu trolles stp   ::P: 

En 4 heures, si tu n'a pas trouvé le premier gun (sorte de pistolet à cube bleu), y'a effectivement un gros souci. Je comprend mieux pourquoi tu tournes en rond.
Lis bien les panneaux, quitte à recommencer de zéro, mais normalement le jeu te prend un peu par la main jusqu'au premier gun. Tu devrais le chopper au bout d'un gros quart d'heures

----------


## Kaelis

Le premier se choppe super vite, même moi je l'ai choppé  ::ninja::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> En vrai pareil, j'ai pas mal d'heures où je tourne en rond, mais au final la durée de vie du jeu est plus courte qu'un Talos/Witness je trouve.



 :Pouah: Ah bon tu trouves ? 
Talos Principle et Witness c'est quand même une bonne 20aine d'heure pour les terminer sans chercher à tout débloquer. Antichamber, si je me fie à ce que vous dites (oui, c'est une grave erreur, je me rend bien compte) c'est 6h de jeu dont 4 à tourner en rond. 
Donc oui la durée de vie n'a rien à voir. Mais en même temps Antichamber n'a rien en commun avec tout autre jeu, c'est un ovni.

----------


## Zerger

Et bah ca tombe bien, car que je viens de finir *Antichamber*  une seconde fois, et il m'aura fallu 4-5 heures alors que j'avais déjà bien poncé le jeu la première fois (10h pour bien le finir), je pensais pas en chier autant alors que je savais à quoi m'attendre.
Je confirme que ca reste un putain d'ovni ce jeu ! Et j'ai autant pris mon pied que lorsque je découvrais le jeu pour la première fois  ::wub:: 

J'adore ce sentiment d'impuissance en tout début de partie, quand le jeu s'amuse à éclater à coup de batte de baseball tous les repères du joueur. Tu passes littéralement la première demi-heure à te faire malmener, découvrir qu'un gouffre n'est pas toujours un gouffre, qu'il faut parfois revenir en arrière pour aller de l'avant, que finir un puzzle complexe peut donner le même résultat que si tu l'avais ignorer. Et cette texture blanche, vide, qui recouvre tous les murs de toutes les salles du jeu, cela rend impossible tout tentative de se repérer dans le labyrinthe (inutile de vouloir tracer un plan, vous allez vite comprendre en jeu pourquoi).
Et une fois que nos repères de gamer ont été détruits, que l'on est devenu un gentil agneau docile, le jeu nous file notre premier gun, notre seul intéraction avec les mécanismes de ce labyrinthe. On apprend alors à déplacer des cubes, en récolter un maximum pour ne jamais en manquer. Puis on progresse, on apprend à les multiplier, à les façonner à notre guise... et bientôt, on devient un demi-dieu, capable de voler dans le ciel à l'aide d'un simple cube. Mais le jeu nous surveille, et n'oublie jamais de nous rappeler qui est le vrai maître ici. Le sentiment de progression dans ce jeu est incroyable !

Bref, Antichamber reste un must-have pour tous les fans de puzzle-game. Comme dans The Witness, on apprend seulement de nos tentatives, échouées ou réussies, il faut observer, expérimenter, adapter, recommencer. Pour tout le reste, le jeu est vraiment unique, il faut y jouer pour vraiment comprendre

Pour Oldnoobie:

----------


## ExPanda

Pas cool vos discussions là, ça me donne envie de le refaire !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je me souviens avoir eu un gun, enfin pas sûr-sûr, mais je ne sais pas si je retenterai. J'ai pu goûter de la nature si spéciale de l'expérience Antichamber, mais jouer une heure pour n'avoir rien su avancer, recommencer et bloquer autant, au bout d'un moment la loi du backlog te pousse à lancer autre chose.

----------


## Zerger

> au bout d'un moment la loi du backlog te pousse à lancer autre chose.


Ouais, c'est le souci du backlog, on finit par ne plus persister sur un jeu et avori envie de lacher direct l'affaire.

Bon après, le premier flingue peut se chopper en 5 minutes quand on sait ou aller. A partir de là, tu es nettement moins passif dans le labyrinthe. Mais ca reste un jeu où il faut aimer se prendre la tête, ca ne plaira pas à tout le monde

----------


## PaulPoy

> Je me souviens avoir eu un gun, enfin pas sûr-sûr, mais je ne sais pas si je retenterai. J'ai pu goûter de la nature si spéciale de l'expérience Antichamber, mais jouer une heure pour n'avoir rien su avancer, recommencer et bloquer autant, au bout d'un moment la loi du backlog te pousse à lancer autre chose.


Il arrive plus tard le "gun". Ça transforme d'une certaine façon le jeu dans autre chose, la première partie est plus surprenante et inventive j'ai trouvé. Globalement le jeu est très bon.

----------


## Aza

*Titanfall 2*

Cours, j'ai du mettre 6 heures environs, mais très sympa ! 

Y'a des trouvailles géniales à chaque niveaux, la relation Meka/pilote bien travaillée, des paysages magnifiques, c'est épique dans tous les sens.

Bref je le recommande à tous les amateurs de fps.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

J'ai toujours cru que c'était seulement du multi cette licence.

----------


## Kaelis

La campagne est brève et bonne.

----------


## pipoop

Mais on se demande pourquoi il as pas le flingue cheate des le début le jeu en serait tellement plus simple

----------


## akaraziel

*Axiom Verge*

Repris sur Vita (sur le 24" du PC ça nique vraiment trop les yeux), très sympa ! Quoique un peu pénible sur la toute fin. Quelques petits défauts ceci dit, notamment un truc indispensable que j'aurai jamais trouvé sans soluce (

Spoiler Alert! 


la méthode pour entrer dans la pyramide

).
Un bon petit metroidvania.

----------


## KiwiX

*The Division 2
* 
36h pour rincer tout le contenu solo/coop du 1er run. On est en World Tier 1 et la difficulté commence réellement, maintenant. 
Excellent jeu que j'attendais pas du tout et je l'ai rincé avec bonheur <3

----------


## Epikoienkore

Nan mais nan, ça c'est juste pas possible KiwiX, tout le monde a déjà expliqué ici en long, en large et en travers que les jeux d'UBI c'est de la merde depuis maintenant plus de dix ans. Sauf pour Watch Dogs 2, Wildlands en coop (et partiellement en solo), les deux derniers Assassin's Creed, les Anno, les Trials ...
...
Wait
...
 ::huh::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Ah mais personne n'as dit qu'il était défendu d'aimer la merde  ::ninja::

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> Nan mais nan, ça c'est juste pas possible KiwiX, tout le monde a déjà expliqué ici en long, en large et en travers que les jeux d'UBI c'est de la merde depuis maintenant plus de dix ans. Sauf pour Watch Dogs 2, Wildlands en coop (et partiellement en solo), les deux derniers Assassin's Creed, les Anno, les Trials ...
> ...
> Wait
> ...


C'est un jeu Ubi Anno (nan, nan) ? Et pour Trials idem c'est pas 100% Ubi, au contraire (english accent ofc).  :Indeed: 
Du coup on en revient à : Ubi c'est de...
 :Drum:

----------


## Kaede

Fini Unreal 2, auquel je n'avais jamais joué avant, dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
J'ai joué au premier Unreal il y a très longtemps, alors je pourrai difficilement faire des comparaisons. Mais j'avais en mémoire que le premier avait été acclamé presque comme un chef-d'oeuvre (alors que le gameplay en lui-même n'était pas révolutionnaire, au final), et le second accueilli plus froidement. Il faut dire qu'entre les deux il y a eu des _tas_ de sorties FPS de qualité (Half-Life, Halo, Quake III, Starsiege: Tribes, Rainbow Six, Unreal Tournament, Battlefield 1942, Deus Ex...).

Et donc, en résumé,

Points positifs :
+ Déroulement des missions avec quelques rebondissements, même si bien sûr tout est très scripté. On sent quelques efforts pour varier les objectifs en cours de mission
+ Les intermèdes (et briefings) au sein du vaisseau avec l'équipage. Une manière intelligente de laisser le joueur en apprendre un peu plus sur l'histoire ou ses compagnons uniquement s'il en a envie
+ Quelques niveaux moches (vu d'aujourd'hui) mais pour l'époque c'était chouette je pense. Ambiance début 2000s / demomaker garantie
+ Variété des décors.
+ Variété de l'arsenal (même s'il y a trop d'armes, en fait  ::): )
+ Ambiance sonore (musique et bruitages).
+ Ecriture (+doublages) potables pour un FPS, si on met de côté le scénar' en lui-même. Un peu d'humour bienvenu
+ Soucis du détail en général. Un exemple totalement insignifiant mais qui en dit long : la petite séquence d'intro du jeu comporte une animation (une sorte de screen shake) calée sur la musique. En appuyant sur ESC on met en pause l'animation. Ben rien ne se retrouve décalé, l'animation est toujours exécutée au bon moment)
+ Le jeu tourne sans soucis (hormis le FOV où il faut bidouiller un peu, pareil pour le framerate max à débloquer) sur un Windows 10 récent / bécane récente, et supporte le SSAA via les pilotes GPU (AMD dans mon cas). J'ai activé l'EAX (à faire manuellement) qui est censé fonctionner correctement OpenAL Soft (je dirais que c'était le cas pour moi, mais je me suis pas embêté à faire un blind test pour en être sûr)

Négatifs :
- Le perso est VRAIMENT lent. On parcourt jamais des Km, on s'y habitue, mais de temps en temps c'est pénible
- Histoire bof (avec un bon point : fin attendue mais efficace)
- Pas un mauvais jeu en soi, mais si on le compare à la concurrence à l'époque, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux, cf. mon commentaire en début de post

----------


## Safo

> C'est un jeu Ubi Anno (nan, nan) ? Et pour Trials idem c'est pas 100% Ubi, au contraire (english accent ofc). 
> Du coup on en revient à : Ubi c'est de...


Et les TD c'est Massive  ::o:

----------


## Valenco

> Fini Unreal 2


Merci pour ce retour détaillé. A l'époque, après avoir adoré le premier, ce second opus m'avait rapidement déçu.

Ton retour me donne envie d'aller fouiller dans mes boîtiers pour ressortir le cd et lui donner une seconde chance. 

Si en plus, il fonctionne bien sous win10...

Tu as mis combien de temps pour le finir?

----------


## KiwiX

> Nan mais nan, ça c'est juste pas possible KiwiX, tout le monde a déjà expliqué ici en long, en large et en travers que les jeux d'UBI c'est de la merde depuis maintenant plus de dix ans. Sauf pour Watch Dogs 2, Wildlands en coop (et partiellement en solo), les deux derniers Assassin's Creed, les Anno, les Trials ...
> ...
> Wait
> ...


Cher Epikoienkore,

Par avance, je m'excuse auprès de la communauté CPC (= _la police du bon goût_). 
Toutefois, après prise en considération de votre retour, j'y suis retourné pour confirmer le diagnostic initial (= _mon absence de goût_) et le verdict est sans appel: c'est un excellent jeu.

Cordialement,
PS : Dites leur d'aller se faire cuir un œuf. Des bisous.
 ::unsure::

----------


## comodorecass

*Dead Cells*



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai battu la Main du Roi et j'en suis super fier, il y'a l'air d'avoir beaucoup de contenu à explorer même après ça mais j'ai vu les crédits de fin.


Au final je l'ai trouvé bien plus facile que beaucoup de Rogue auxquels j'ai joué. Une fois les bonnes améliorations chopée et quelques strats bien rodées mises en place c'est assez simple. Je trouve par exemple les objets déployables trop fort. Une fois Tactique à 10/12 et doubles arbalètes VII acquis, on roule sur absolument tout le contenu et les boss. Sinon ça reste une perle rare.

----------


## Kaelis

> Cher Epikoienkore,
> 
> Par avance, je m'excuse auprès de la communauté CPC (= _la police du bon goût_). 
> Toutefois, après prise en considération de votre retour, j'y suis retourné pour confirmer le diagnostic initial (= _mon absence de goût_) et le verdict est sans appel: c'est un excellent jeu.
> 
> Cordialement,
> PS : Dites leur d'aller se faire cuir un œuf. Des bisous.


Plutôt stylé

----------


## Kaede

> Merci pour ce retour détaillé. A l'époque, après avoir adoré le premier, ce second opus m'avait rapidement déçu.
> 
> Ton retour me donne envie d'aller fouiller dans mes boîtiers pour ressortir le cd et lui donner une seconde chance. 
> 
> Si en plus, il fonctionne bien sous win10...
> 
> Tu as mis combien de temps pour le finir?


Dans les 8h (j'éditerai mon post à l'occase pour préciser).

----------


## Zerger

> *Dead Cells*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'ai battu la Main du Roi et j'en suis super fier, il y'a l'air d'avoir beaucoup de contenu à explorer même après ça mais j'ai vu les crédits de fin.
> 
> ...


Tu sais qu'il y a un gros DLC gratos qui sort ce jeudi?  ::): 
Ne le désinstalle pas de suite ! Tu pourras voir les vrais crédits de fin comme ça

----------


## Valenco

> Dans les 8h (j'éditerai mon post à l'occase pour préciser).


 :;):  merci. Je te demandais ça pour savoir si je pouvais éventuellement me lancer dedans comme une petite récréation entre deux parties de The Division.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Cher Epikoienkore,
> 
> Par avance, je m'excuse auprès de la communauté CPC (= _la police du bon goût_). 
> Toutefois, après prise en considération de votre retour, j'y suis retourné pour confirmer le diagnostic initial (= _mon absence de goût_) et le verdict est sans appel: c'est un excellent jeu.
> 
> Cordialement,
> PS : Dites leur d'aller se faire cuir un œuf. Des bisous.


Haha, du coup je suis là à peu près incapable de savoir si j'ai bien été compris dans ma démarche... Bien fait pour ma tronche.

Le fait est que je m'étais bien amusé sur le premier The Division, histoire de préciser un peu où je me positionne !  ::):

----------


## comodorecass

> Tu sais qu'il y a un gros DLC gratos qui sort ce jeudi? 
> Ne le désinstalle pas de suite ! Tu pourras voir les vrais crédits de fin comme ça


Sur Switch c'est à priori pas pour tout de suite le DLC, de toute façon j'ai encore plein de trucs à voir et à débloquer donc l'uninstall n'est pas à l'ordre du jour.
Par contre les PNJ que tu vois après les boss qui permettent de donner tes cellules ça me semblent énorme comme farm demandé (premier palliers à 1000 cells de mémoire).

----------


## KiwiX

> Haha, du coup je suis là à peu près incapable de savoir si j'ai bien été compris dans ma démarche... Bien fait pour ma tronche.
> 
> Le fait est que je m'étais bien amusé sur le premier The Division, histoire de préciser un peu où je me positionne !


 :Emo:  C'était très ironique, j'aurai dû rajouter le  ::ninja:: , ta remarque m'a bien fait rire, t'en fais pas  :;):  
On peut clairement lui reprocher son côté générique, histoire osef totale mais le jeu est cool et bien conçu, on s'y amuse solo mais c'est taillé pour la coop et la progression se fait naturellement. Grosse surprise, pour ma part. J'ai jamais touché au 1, j'imagine qu'un mec qui l'avait retourné à l'époque n'a pas forcément envie de se retaper (quasi) le même jeu !

----------


## azruqh

> C'était très ironique, j'aurai dû rajouter le , ta remarque m'a bien fait rire, t'en fais pas  
> On peut clairement lui reprocher son côté générique, histoire osef totale mais le jeu est cool et bien conçu, on s'y amuse solo mais c'est taillé pour la coop et la progression se fait naturellement. Grosse surprise, pour ma part. J'ai jamais touché au 1, j'imagine qu'un mec qui l'avait retourné à l'époque n'a pas forcément envie de se retaper (quasi) le même jeu !


Si si.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Petit copier/coller:

Je viens de finir *The Dream Machine* (2012-2017)



Point'n click.

Et... wô  ::O:  ce jeu m'a mis une énorme claque dans la gueule, comme rarement auparavant.

Parlons rapidement technique: la DA est très sale mais originale (tout est fait à partir d'argile et de carton ondulé, puis filmé), au début c'est difficile d'accrocher mais on arrive à passer outre rapidement. Le jeu est codé en flash, ça rame comme pas permis dès qu'il y a un semblant d'animation et le tout est particulièrement instable. Autant dire que la première approche avec ce Dream Machine n'est pas forcément flatteuse...

Mais au delà de ça, The Dream Machine est un pur délice de point'n click, avec des vrais énigmes qui demandent de l'observation, de la déduction, de l'analyse, mais jamais sans en faire trop. Je crois qu'il n'y a qu'une énigme qui m'a vraiment posée problème, mais avec un petit peu de recul j'ai fini par trouver. Ca faisait très longtemps que ça ne m'était pas arrivé, mais j'ai tenté de résoudre certains puzzles hors jeu, pendant le boulot par exemple, obsédé. Il faut bien réfléchir, mais par contre tout est faisable sans soluce. Un quasi sans faute pour un joueur avec mon profil, le game design est vraiment calibré au poil. Certaines énigmes sont particulièrement bien trouvées, inventives et originales.

Le jeu est divisé par chapitre, qui sont sortis les uns après les autres. Heureusement, aucune coupure ne se fait ingame, le tout reste fluide, et sans le petit message apparaissant à l'écran qui indique qu'on passe d'un chapitre à un autre, je n'aurai rien vu. C'est un gros plus pour moi, qui d'habitude n'aime pas le format épisodique.

Je ne vais pas trop en dire sur l'histoire, je préfère laisser la surprise aux curieux qui auraient envie de tenter l'expérience, mais après deux premiers chapitres un peu timides, tout va crescendo, et ça va loin, vraiment très très loin. J'arrive à peu près à voir quelques sources d'inspiration pour les auteurs (

Spoiler Alert! 


_2001_, _Démons et Merveilles_

), mais bordel, je me demande quand même où ils sont allés cherchés tout ça. D'autant que tout tient la route, je n'ai remarqué aucune incohérence dans le récit, on approche du génie.

Je pourrais parler des heures de ce jeu, mais je dirais juste que les thèmes abordés sont forts et bien développés, que ça m'a pris 16h pour le finir et que je n'ai pas vu le temps passer, que tout est en anglais mais que si j'ai réussi à faire avec presque tout le monde peut le faire, et que si vous êtes à la recherche d'un bon de jeu de réflexion à la fois lyrique, enchanteur, fort en émotions, original, et que si le design graphique du jeu ne vous rebute pas trop, il FAUT jouer à The Dream Machine.

----------


## Hyeud

WL direct, merci du retour !

----------


## Gloppy

J'ai terminé hier soir *Mutant Year One: Road to Eden*... au moment même où je pensais que le jeu allait passer à la vitesse supérieure avec de nouveaux adversaires et environnements. 
Étrange sensation de constater que c'était en réalité la fin (abrupte) du jeu. Même si le sous-titre aurait pu me mettre la puce à l'oreille. 

Au final, le titre est plutôt fidèle aux critiques que j'avais pu lire : il est difficile, avec une atmosphère travaillée et des personnages attachants, et malheureusement trop court (ça sent le manque de moyens). Résultat, je suis content de l'avoir fait mais un peu frustré de m'arrêter alors que je commençais maîtriser les personnages. 
Point positif : le dernier combat était assez dantesque !  ::):

----------


## TH3 CAK3

J'ai terminé *Bioshock dans sa version remastérisé*. Sur le fond je suis toujours raccord avec le moi d'il y a 12 ans : l'ambiance, l'esthétique art déco, l'univers et l'histoire _(dont j'avais tout oublié si ce n'est une très bonne impression)_ font que ce jeu est et restera grandiose! Niveau gameplay je suis plus mesuré dans mes propos sachant qu'il fut difficile pour moi de jongler rapidement entre tout les pouvoirs et toutes les armes pourvues également de différentes munitions. Le comble étant le mélange des commandes dès qu'on obtient un nouveau pouvoir... Mais ce sera le seul point négatif me concernant.

Le sujet qui fâche c'est ce remaster. A part la mise à niveau des textures _(le minimum syndical)_ et quelques trucs discrets par-ci par-là que je n'ai pas remarqué personnellement, j'ai rien de positif à en tirer. 

J'ai eu droit à 2 plantages non récupérable : l'un parce que j'ai osé ouvrir la carte, l'autre au ramassage d'un item. Donc il m'a fallu sauvegarder régulièrement. Très régulièrement. Bien sûr dès que je me suis mis à sauvegarder ça ne l'a plus fait...  :tired: 
Le son est mixé à la truelle. Les voix sont noyées sous les bruits ambiant et la musique _(même en réglant les niveaux)_. Donc obligé d'ouvrir la carte pour profiter des dialogue si il y a des bruits environnants _(au risque de faire planter le pc)_.
Les touches de volume se trouvent affectées par je ne sais quelle magie noire à l'ouverture du menu. Super pratique. Vaut mieux pas vouloir régler le volume ou aller dans les options.
Les accents et caractères spéciaux ne sont pas pris en charge. à la place on à des jolis ☐ partout !  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Warhammer 40000: Space Marine*.

Très bon jeu. Bien bourrin, mais pas tant que ça (si on fonce dans le tas sans réfléchir, on se fait démolir très rapidement). Une histoire qui se laisse suivre, des combats nerveux, une bonne impression de se retrouver réellement en guerre, une difficulté très bien dosée (quelques difficultés sur certains passages, mais rien de rageant).

Bref, j'ai vraiment bien aimé.

----------


## FericJaggar

J'avais bien aimé le multi à l'époque, ce qui était dommage c'est que c'était du p2p codé avec les fesses.
Mais le jet pack et le marteau tonnerre  :Bave:

----------


## banditbandit

> Terminé *Warhammer 40000: Space Marine*.
> 
> Très bon jeu. Bien bourrin, mais pas tant que ça (si on fonce dans le tas sans réfléchir, on se fait démolir très rapidement). Une histoire qui se laisse suivre, des combats nerveux, une bonne impression de se retrouver réellement en guerre, une difficulté très bien dosée (quelques difficultés sur certains passages, mais rien de rageant).
> 
> Bref, j'ai vraiment bien aimé.


Ca resemble à du Gears of War ou c'est assez différent ? Et tu parles de la difficulté très bien dosée, c'était en quel mode ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'avais bien aimé au départ mais c'était vraiiiment trop UN COULOIR en longueur, à un moment je ne suis plus parvenu à me le retirer de la tête et j'ai abandonné. Faut dire que le baratin pour puceaux fantasmeurs à base d'Empereur-mon-cul-sur-la-commode-oulalah hérétiques et je ne sais plus quoi c'était un penseur d'une lourdeur débilitante.





> Haha, du coup je suis là à peu près incapable de savoir si j'ai bien été compris dans ma démarche... Bien fait pour ma tronche.


Ouais faut faire gaffe avec le second degré.  ::o:  :^_^:  ::unsure::  A mon avis t'aurais dû  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ( :Vibre: warning :Mellow2:  : ce terme fait entrer la proposition dans le second degré ::unsure:: ) mettre encore plus  :X1:  de "balises de second degré" (les smileys).  :Cigare:  :haha:  :Cafe2:  :Pipe:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ca resemble à du Gears of War ou c'est assez différent ? Et tu parles de la difficulté très bien dosée, c'était en quel mode ?


Je n'ai jamais joué à Gears of War, difficile à dire donc. Je joue généralement en mode normal. C'était en normal et je me suis fait démolir plusieurs fois sur certains passages. Un joueur plus technique que moi s'en sortira sans doute mieux.

Comme le dit Oldnoobie, c'est effectivement un long couloir du début à la fin. Quand il y a un "embranchement" quelque part, cela signifie qu'un des deux côtés se termine en impasse 10m plus loin avec un message audio à récupérer.

----------


## Pluton

Y'a aucun type de cover dans SM40K contrairement à du GoW, donc le but c'est d'exterminer des hordes d'ennemis bien plus nombreuses que dans GoW, le tout le plus rapidement possible avant de se faire submerger, mais j'ai bien aimé ce plaisir un peu simple d'une campagne bie rythmée, assez corsée et bas du front. Pour du WH40K ça fait bien le taf et la fin du scénario est assez surprenante et pas si conne.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini trois fois *Devil May Cry 5*, un bon épisode de plus dans la série qui fait ce qu'on lui demande : des bastons spectaculaires, des combos à rallonge, un bestiaire varié, une technique irréprochable et de la musique qui rend sourd. Les trois personnages jouables et singuliers sont une grande réussite, les nouveaux venus font déjà partie des meubles.







Du coup je pardonne facilement le manque de variété des environnements, moins le manque de folie des cinématiques faiblardes (pour du DMC) en particulier chez les boss.

Ce qui ne va pas en revanche ce sont les niveaux de difficulté. Le mode (pas) difficile se débloque une fois que le très indulgent mode normal est terminé. Ça fait deux campagnes entières avant de devoir s'appliquer et il y a un gouffre à franchir pour la suite. Le mode Dante Must Die tient toutes ses promesses, c'est très éprouvant et on exulte à chaque boss battu.



C'est un bon cru, accueillant pour les débutants et qui se fait désirer pour les habitués.

----------


## Blackogg

*Axiom Verge* en un peu moins de 10h.
Alors c'était pas mal, surtout quand on prend en compte que ça a été fait par une seule personne. 

On est dans du metroid-pas-vania extrêmement classique. Ça reprend tous les codes de Super Metroid, mais ça change le style graphique et les pouvoirs. On y retrouve avec plaisir ce qui fait le sel d'un Metroid, à savoir l'exploration d'un monde hostile et mystérieux et le fait de s'y perdre régulièrement à la recherche du prochain passage à débloquer.
Et paradoxalement, c'est là son grand problème : en convoquant Super Metroid à chaque instant sans chercher à s'en distancier, la comparaison est inévitable et elle est rarement en faveur d'Axiom Verge.
Par exemple, la maniabilité : elle est plutôt correcte (même si Trace avec son pauvre dash est moins agile qu'une Samus avec du wall-jump, du space jump, du sprint …), mais certains choix sont douteux : le double-tap pour dash, c'est pénible. 
Pareil, le jeu met à disposition beaucoup d'armes différentes. Mais genre, vraiment beaucoup, on doit approcher la 20aine. Dans les faits, on peut faire tout le jeu avec 2 d'entre elles (3 en comptant le flingue de base). En soi ce n'est pas un problème (après tout, si ça amuse le dev de coder tout un arsenal de gimmicks rigolos), mais ça demande une interface dédiée pour être géré et je me suis retrouvé régulièrement à switcher sur une arme que je ne voulais pas juste parce que j'ai effleuré le stick droit de mon pad.
Bon point en revanche pour le drone qui est une très bonne alternative à la morph-ball.

Côté histoire, contrairement aux Metroid qui sont plutôt avares en dialogues et font plutôt passer leurs enjeux par du visuel, ici ça tchatche avec des machines bizarres pour nous vendre une histoire un peu tordue (et un peu meta probablement) avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


des clones, du voyage dans le temps et l'espace

 et sûrement d'autres trucs mais c'est un peu dense et honnêtement ça ne m'intéressait pas tant que ça. Mais bon, on peut faire le jeu sans trop s'en soucier donc ça va.

Niveau design visuel : c'est du gros pixel un peu crado, mais l'ensemble est plutôt cohérent. Je trouve ça moins beau que Super Metroid, mais là non plus ce n'est pas un défaut majeur. Bon par contre le héros a l'air idiot. C'est l'inconvénient de pas lui avoir mis de casque  ::ninja:: 

Côté musiques, Axiom Verge tire son épingle du jeu. Et là, exit Metroid et ses ambiances qui font bip boup. L'OST (de qualité) est bien plus présente ici et permet enfin au jeu de ses différencier un peu de son modèle. Ce n'est pas grand chose, mais c'est toujours ça de pris.


Au final une expérience plaisante mais pas inoubliable. Un bon coup d'essai de la part de son créateur mais qui ne parvient pas à se hisser au niveau de son modèle (à sa décharge, c'est pas évident). Si vous êtes en manque de metroid, ça dépanne très bien (mais c'est plus pataud, soyez prévenus).
Pour ceux qui voudraient découvrir le genre, tentez plutôt de vous procurer Super Metroid (qui fête ses 25 ans cette année !) ou alors partez carrément sur un Ori qui sera une introduction plus plaisante à parcourir, même si plus linéaire.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Lego Movie* joué intégralement en coop avec mon fils de 6 ans, et on passé un bon moment !
Alors quand je dis fini, j'entends on a fini l'histoire, mais pas le 100% sur le jeu, qui demande un grind de malade qu'on ne fera pas, ça n'a aucun intérêt.

C'est un très bon jeu pour les enfants (et les adultes, y'a des passages bien chauds et plein de second degré), avec un mode coop super bien pensé. Je recommande.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> *Axiom Verge*



Je ne comprends pas ce psychodrame récurrent à propos de la double pression pour le dash. Vous ne jouez pas au D-pad, sérieusement ?  :WTF:

----------


## Blackogg

> Je ne comprends pas ce psychodrame récurrent à propos de la double pression pour le dash. Vous ne jouez pas au D-pad, sérieusement ?


Si (ou plutôt j'y suis passé dès que j'ai eu le dash). Et c'est pénible quand même.
Après le jeu demande pas d'esquiver comme un fou dans tous les sens et nous file assez de vie pour tanker les boss, donc c'est pas si grave. Mais j'ai trouvé ça frustrant là où une petite gâchette + direction aurait été tellement plus agréable  :Emo: . Mais comme la moitié des boutons du pad est allouée au tir, forcément ça limite les options  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Faut croire que je suis un virtuose du pouce gauche.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Kaelis

Je me rappelle pas avoir eu de problème pour dasher dans ce jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Je rejoins Blackogg sur le dash, avec une manette xbox, le double-tap sur le stick est une horreur. Du coup, ca oblige à jouer avec la croix directionnelle, qui est merdique et pas précise du tout. Bref, c'est choisir entre la peste et le choléra.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> avec une manette xbox


Il faudrait peut-être prendre le problème à la base, en fait.  :haha:

----------


## Kaelis

J'y ai joué avec une manette d'Xbox One j'imagine que ça a aidé (double clic inloupable sur la croix).

La manette de 360 pour des jeux de plateformes perso je ne peux pas.

----------


## Blackogg

> J'y ai joué avec une manette d'Xbox One j'imagine que ça a aidé (double clic inloupable sur la croix).
> 
> La manette de 360 pour des jeux de plateformes perso je ne peux pas.


J'ai fait ça à la One aussi. J'irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'est inloupable (des enchainements grappin->balancier->saut->dash pour passer à travers le plafond m'ont demandé plusieurs essais, mais c'était que pour des trucs planqués je crois), mais c'est simplement pas super agréable comme manip, c'est tout. Moi dès qu'on me donne un dash, j'aime bien le spammer pour aller plus vite dans les couloirs, et là c'est pas possible sans à-coups, voire ça ralentit le déplacement  :Boom: .

----------


## Momock

> Je rejoins Blackogg sur le dash, avec une manette xbox, le double-tap sur le stick est une horreur. Du coup, ca oblige à jouer avec la croix directionnelle, qui est merdique et pas précise du tout. Bref, c'est choisir entre la peste et le choléra.


Achetez-vous une dual shock bourdelle.

----------


## Supergounou

Mais du coup Zerger, tu joues à la baston sur un stick arcade? Parce que le dash c'est toujours avant/avant ou arrière/arrière.

----------


## Zerger

Yep, un vieux stick arcade a 50 balles qui fait très bien le taff  ::):

----------


## FericJaggar

> Achetez-vous une dual shock bourdelle.


 :Gerbe:

----------


## schouffy

> *Axiom Verge* (...)
> la comparaison est inévitable et elle est rarement en faveur d'Axiom Verge.
> Par exemple, la maniabilité


La maniabilité dans Super Metroid est dégueu.

----------


## Blackogg

> La maniabilité dans Super Metroid est dégueu.


Non.
Ben elle est pire dans Axiom Verge, alors qu'en sus ce dernier a plus de boutons à sa disposition.

----------


## Kaelis

Ça marche comment pour tirer en diagonale dans Super Metroid ? J'ai fait le Fusion récemment et c'était le truc qui me rendait fou. J'ai lâché rapidement A Robot Named Fight! le mois dernier à cause de ça (de mémoire un truc style RB pour tirer en diagonale vers le haut et LB pour la diagonale vers le bas).

Me souvient pas d'Axiom Verge à par que j'étais pas gêné 

Spoiler Alert! 


en espérant pas m'autofrager

  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> Ça marche comment pour tirer en diagonale dans Super Metroid ? J'ai fait le Fusion récemment et c'était le truc qui me rendait fou. J'ai lâché rapidement A Robot Named Fight! le mois dernier à cause de ça (de mémoire un truc style RB pour tirer en diagonale vers le haut et LB pour la diagonale vers le bas).
> 
> Me souvient pas d'Axiom Verge à par que j'étais pas gêné 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> en espérant pas m'autofrager


C'est pareil dans Super Metroid : L pour le haut ou R pour le bas.
Avantage : tu peux viser en te déplaçant.
Inconvénient : tu vas te planter de sens à chaque fois que tu voudras viser en te déplaçant  ::ninja:: 

Dans Axiom Verge, c'est L1+la direction (haut, bas ou les diagonales)
Avantage: quand tu veux viser, tu te trompes pas de direction.
Inconvénient : Ton perso s'arrête pour viser (tu peux quand même sauter sur place). Et si tu fais L2, R1 ou R2 tu actives une autre arme.

Je dis pas que la maniabilité de Super Metroid est parfaite (mais franchement, pour un jeu qui a 25 ans, gros respect), la gestion des armes secondaires y est laborieuse par exemple. Je dis que celle de Axiom Verge m'a moins plu en comparaison parce que je trouve les déplacements moins fluides. C'est clairement un choix de design de favoriser la gestion des armes à celle des déplacements, mais je préfère l'inverse.

----------


## Kaelis

Y a pas de souci, il en faut pour tous les goûts. Perso je préfère la touche pour viser librement, ça me pose pas de problème tant le jeu est conçu en la prenant en compte (pas besoin de tirer en diagonale et en courant).

Les deux boutons pour les deux diagonales ça me scinde le cerveau  :Emo:

----------


## PaulPoy

Fini *The Forest*, traversé à 2 avec un ami, en normal. Alors du coup on perd très certainement en ambiance et en prudence, mais on y gagne en praticité. On a tenu que qq heures à jouer uniquement au talky walky, puis on est assez vite repassé au chat vocal classique (mais je salue ce sympathique vocal diégétique).
C'était bien sympa, sans non plus, pour plein de raisons, avoir retrouver l'extase procurée il y a 1 an par Subnautica, auquel on peut le rapprocher sur pas mal de points.
Comme dans Subnautica on peut fabriquer 1000 choses qui ne servent à rien et donc on ne les fait pas, mais le niveau de difficulté + le coop ont peut être eu une (légère) incidence sur le sujet.
Comme dans Subnautica, ce n'est pas un simple bac à sable car le jeu possède une intrigue avec un début et une fin. Les découvertes sont assez parcellaires, plus de l'ordre du détail, et l'ensemble est assez floue (mystérieux ou carrément incohérent ?). 
Comme dans Subnautica, malgré la liberté de gameplay, le level design est assez bien pensée et nous fait crapahuter de partout. Mais c'est par moment un peu vague. Un peu dur au début pour comprendre quoi faire et chercher. Et un recours à une aide, avant la dernière ligne droite, pour mettre fin à une trop longue errance, fut nécessaire.
Mise en scène très sympa, ambiance malsaine à souhait (il y a clairement du Cannibale Holocaust dans l'air). Dommage par contre que la santé mentale ne semble avoir aucune conséquence (ni visuelle, ni gameplay).

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Hexcells*
C'était biiiiieeeeeeennnn. J'ai particulièrement aimé le fait qu'il n'y ait pas du tout de pif dans les énigmes, il y a toujours une accroche à trouver pour progresser sur un schéma. Parfois pas facile à voir mais toujours présente, donc pas de tentatives hasardeuses à faire pour parvenir au bout.

Point de perfectionnement:
- impossible de suspendre une partie pour y revenir plus tard
- impossible de marquer temporairement une case pendant qu'on analyse des cas possibles
- impossible de se régler une "difficulté" (typiquement j'aurais mis "une erreur = recommences gros nul", j'ai joué comme ça), donc tout à fait bourrable si on ne s'impose pas des limites. Après vous me direz à chacun de prendre ses responsabilités hein, mais j'aurais aimé pouvoir le régler en dur.
- impossible de couper la musique (ou alors c'est très bien caché)
Bref, essentiellement des histoires de confort, ptête même corrigées dans les suites que je ferai plus tard.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Par contre les deux autres jeux (Squarecells et je sais plus quoi) sont tout à fait dispensables je trouve.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bref, essentiellement des histoires de confort, ptête même corrigées dans les suites que je ferai plus tard.


Pour les musiques j'ai pas souvenirs de les avoir eu, je pense qu'il y a effectivement une option. La sauvegarde dans un niveau est effectivement présente dans Infinite et Plus par contre. Malheureusement pour toi, le reste des "défauts"sont toujours présents.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Walking Dead: A New Frontier*, la saison 3 donc. Il me semble qu'elle a moins bonne presse que les précédentes, mais je l'ai trouvée très bonne. Du coup, je suis impatient de me lancer dans la saison 4.

----------


## M.Rick75

Un peu 100 ans après la bataille, j'ai fini *Deus Ex Mankind Divided* et c'était chouette. Ça pourrait être mieux. Des fois les dialogues sont un peu nazes (en français surtout) mais le jeu arrive à t'immerger dans un monde cyberpunk crédible et des problématiques de fond intéressantes.
Je crois que je vais faire les DLC si c'est pas trop long même si au bout de 90h je commence à en avoir fait le tour et suis un peu arrivé à saturation (mais c'était quand même de très bons moments, je garde pleins de souvenirs de passages du jeu).

----------


## ercete



----------


## Supergounou

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/06/a00...dbf48e1817.png
> https://www.materiaux-collic.fr/1631...constituee.jpg


 ::lol:: 

Malgré tout mon amour pour les jeux, je te déconseille d'aller chercher celui-là par contre:



C'est long et pas très intéressant.

----------


## znokiss

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/06/a00...dbf48e1817.png
> https://www.materiaux-collic.fr/1631...constituee.jpg


 ::o: 
Respect eternel !

----------


## azruqh

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/06/a00...dbf48e1817.png
> https://www.materiaux-collic.fr/1631...constituee.jpg


Coucou, tu veux voir ma b!+e ?






Allez, au boulot, feignant !  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Coucou, tu veux voir ma b!+e ?
> 
> Allez, au boulot, feignant !


Il te manque celui-là!



Mais là encore c'est très dispensable...

----------


## Wulfstan

> Malgré tout mon amour pour les jeux, je te déconseille d'aller chercher celui-là par contre:
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/06/35d...9038096aa5.png


Teuh teuh teuh, ce n'est pas comme ça qu'on fait du gatekeeping monsieur !  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Eh ben voilà, enfin un vrai masochiste !  ::lol::

----------


## La Chouette

Masochiste, peut-être, perfectionniste, non. Un vrai perfectionniste fait une erreur dans la campagne exprès jusqu'à avoir tous les autres achievements, pour que le Most Recent soit toujours "Perfectionist".

----------


## azruqh

> Il te manque celui-là!
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/06/165...008794f940.png
> 
> Mais là encore c'est très dispensable...


*CrossCells* ? J'avoue que j'ai moins accroché. Respect.

L'occasion de te remercier, Super, car c'est toi qui m'a fait connaître cette série des _Cells_ !

----------


## Wulfstan

Ça me va très bien, je suis effectivement masochiste, mais certainement pas perfectionniste.  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

> *CrossCells* ? J'avoue que j'ai moins accroché. Respect.
> 
> L'occasion de te remercier, Super, car c'est toi qui m'a fait connaître cette série des _Cells_ !






Spoiler Alert! 


Oué ok pas terrible le gif mais je suis fan de Lewis Caroll

----------


## KaiN34

> Un peu 100 ans après la bataille, j'ai fini *Deus Ex Mankind Divided* et c'était chouette. Ça pourrait être mieux. Des fois les dialogues sont un peu nazes (en français surtout) mais le jeu arrive à t'immerger dans un monde cyberpunk crédible et des problématiques de fond intéressantes.
> Je crois que je vais faire les DLC si c'est pas trop long même si au bout de 90h je commence à en avoir fait le tour et suis un peu arrivé à saturation (mais c'était quand même de très bons moments, je garde pleins de souvenirs de passages du jeu).
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/06/d50...ec3f6f5.md.jpghttps://tof.cx/images/2019/04/06/3df...a016d34.md.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/06/1ba...04bcc0a.md.jpghttps://tof.cx/images/2019/04/06/1a6...0bf7f64.md.jpg


Les 2 DLC sont pas très longs et assez sympa.  :;):

----------


## Catel

Fini *World of Illusion*.

C'est beaucoup trop court et trop facile, même en faisant les deux runs Mickey et Donald (qui sont d'ailleurs identiques à 80%), les contrôles sont un peu zarb (tu peux pas gérer en même temps la course, le saut et l'attaque, c'est pas possible), mais les animations sont chouettes, c'est un peu mieux intégré dans le monde de Disney (c'est quand même plus cool de se battre contre Madame Mim que contre un monstre random) et surtout y'a des décors de ouf  ::o:  J'ai toujours reproché à Castle of Illusion son manque de détails graphiques, c'est des graphismes comme ça que je voulais pour ce jeu !

----------


## La Marmotta

Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu y jouer à ce jeu quand j'étais gamin  ::love::  L'ambiance de chaque univers est excellente, et même s'il est court et facile c'est toujours un plaisir d'y jouer, surtout en coop d'ailleurs. Les niveaux changent légèrement quand tu joues à deux pour rajouter des éléments de coop, comme l'usage de cordes pour faire grimper son copain ou faire passer Donald et son gros cul dans les endroits étriqués.
Les musiques sont super aussi !

----------


## Zerger

C'est celui-là où le jeu commence en noir&blanc puis ca evolue avec des couleurs qui apparaissent? Je me rappelle juste que le jeu était super court

----------


## Kaelis

Hum il y a Mickey's Wild Adventure sur PS1 qui commençait en noir et blanc (Steamboat) et qui changeait de tronche au fil du jeu. C'était pas mal de mémoire (indulgente).

----------


## KaiN34

Y avait pas Mickey Mania aussi ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Kaelis

Ah je connaissais pas c'est le même jeu en fait, porté sur Pléstécheune deux ans plus tard  ::P:

----------


## La Marmotta

> C'est celui-là où le jeu commence en noir&blanc puis ca evolue avec des couleurs qui apparaissent? Je me rappelle juste que le jeu était super court


C'est Mickey Mania ça. Il était super dur dans mes souvenirs !

----------


## PaulPoy

https://www.mobygames.com/game/mickey-mania/screenshots

----------


## Zerger

Ouais ca doit etre Mickey Mania. Par contre, je me souviens pas avoir galérer dessus

----------


## La Marmotta

C'est peut-être moi qu'était nul aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Prisoner of Ice*, la "suite" de Shadow of the Comet. C'était quand même un peu pourri : des séquences action pas vraiment chouettes, des objets à ramasser de taille minuscule, une histoire un peu décousue. Mais le gros point noir, c'est qu'on est bien loin de l'ambiance de Shadow of the Comet qui était juste parfaite. Ici, on voyage, on rencontre des personnes sans prendre le temps d'approfondir quoi que ce soir. Bref, une belle déception.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et dans la foulée, je commence et termine *Tengami*. Le style graphique est original et sympa, mais le jeu est très peu intéressant. Il faut un peu moins d'une heure pour le terminer et pourtant, on s'y embête. Et le jeu se termine par deux énigmes tordues.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Walking dead final season* la saison 3 était la pire, la 2 décevante car l'idée de contrôler une gamine de 10 ans faire toutes les tâches les plus complexes dans un groupe de survivant ça faisait tâche niveau immersion.... Cette dernière saison est ni bonne, ni mauvaise. Elle aurait dû être plus originale dans ce qu'elle raconte. Au final, y'a que l'épisode 1 qui techniquement montrait que le jeu avait bien évoluer (plus beau, générique digne d'une série tv pas dégueux). Mais ça s'arrête là.

Chez telltale, il y avait :
- la saison 1 de the walking dead
- le spin off michonne (à la rigueur)
- borderland
- Wolf Among Us 
Qui méritent de s'y investir. Le reste ça oscille entre du facultatif et du oubliable.

----------


## Ginfizz

> Terminé *Prisoner of Ice*, la "suite" de Shadow of the Comet. C'était quand même un peu pourri : des séquences action pas vraiment chouettes, des objets à ramasser de taille minuscule, une histoire un peu décousue. Mais le gros point noir, c'est qu'on est bien loin de l'ambiance de Shadow of the Comet qui était juste parfaite. Ici, on voyage, on rencontre des personnes sans prendre le temps d'approfondir quoi que ce soir. Bref, une belle déception.


Ah Prisoner of Ice, c'est pas tout jeune ça. J'avais eu le jeu + sa BD cartonnée dans une édition spéciale de PC Soluce il me semble... me souviens ni du jeu ni de la BD  ::P:  Sinon dans le genre, je (re)joue en ce moment à Beneath a Steel Sky et c'est plutôt sympa.

---------------------

Terminé *A Way Out*

Des moments chouettes, surtout dans la première partie qui est un poil plus "jeu d'aventure" que la suite qui tourne à du sous-Uncharted. La technique n'est pas mirobolante mais le scénar se laisse suivre, avec 2 protagonistes plutôt bien trouvés, qui font plus référence à des classiques du polar US comme Heat, qu'à des héros de JV. Il y a beaucoup de QTE et c'est très simple dans l'ensemble, ce qui peut être un avantage pour y jouer avec n'importe qui.

L'intérêt dépend surtout de la capacité des joueurs à rentrer dans le trip malgré les défauts du jeu : si c'est le cas, il y a de quoi passer un court (5/6 heures) mais bon moment.

En tout cas j'aime beaucoup le principe du jeu d'aventure / action jouable à 2 en local, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de titres qui l'exploitent.

----------


## Kaede

J'ai "fini" Fight'n Rage, après 4.8h de jeu ("anormalement" lent, en effet j'ai perdu une ou deux parties assez avancées faute d'avoir initialement compris le système de save).
Je mets "fini" entre guillemets car je l'ai fini en normal, 2eme mode de difficulté sur 4 (easy, normal, hard, very hard), et il y a des tas de trucs à débloquer, y compris des trucs intéressants genre un mode speedrun, du training permettant de jouer les personnages ennemis, jouer avec un allié CPU, etc. je pense y jouer encore un peu.

Ce jeu est une petite bombe  ::wub:: 
C'est un bel hommage aux beat'em all de l'époque (pleeein de clins d'oeil, mais pour autant, si on ne connaît pas, on ne "rate" rien, ça reste pas appuyé et les remarquer est dispensable).
Les devs ont bien appris leurs classiques, on retrouve des mécaniques habituelles et efficaces (déplacement subtilements randoms, ennemis qui forment des packs comme il faut (c'est à dire un peu mais pas trop), blocks, juggle, frame d'invincibilité ou attaques dangereuses à la relevées, projections...). Il y a plein de combos, je n'aurais pas cru, car les premières fois qu'on termine le jeu on n'en n'a pas besoin de beaucoup, mais un mode "practice" nous apprend plein de variantes. Les ennemis ne peuvent pas être projetés à perpette et ne sont pas des sacs à PV qui mettent 4 ans à revenir pour se faire frapper comme dans Mother Russia Bleeds (il y a des "murs" placés juste un tout petit peu plus loin que la limite de l'écran, et de plus, quand les ennemis l'atteignent alors que le joueur est au centre, ils ont tendance à rusher vers lui). Bien que Mother Russia Bleeds a probablement la quantités (d'ennemis, d'armes...) de son côté, Fight'n Rage est un jeu bien, bien mieux fichu à tout point de vue, àmha.
Enfin, il y a des embranchements et des fins multiples. Il y en a des tas en fait (on peut envoir la liste dans le menu principal une fois le jeu bouclé une première fois), ça donne le vertige. Une bonne idée pour la rejouabilité.

Finissons sur la réalisations léchée. C'est beau (même si c'est volontairement kitsch, les effets pyrotechniques font très "jeu Playstation 1") et soigneusement animé, le character design des ennemis est cool, certaines séquences sont bien mises en scènes (le passage en surf, des séquences en ascenseur, la baston généralisée en club de nuit...).
Un indispensable de l'arcade sur Steam. J'en attendais un peu -car j'avais lu quelques retours assez enthousiasmés- mais pas autant, vraiment une excellente surprise.

----------


## PG 13

Je l' ai eu pour 5 boules  :Bave:

----------


## Kaede

Oui, il y a eu une belle promo dessus, puis il est passé en monthly juste après  :;):

----------


## Hyeud

Je viens de finir les 4 premiers chapitres de Guile&Glory:firstborn, jeu encore en EA. Du bon jeu de réflexion, qui rappelle, les aventures de Lolo ou un autre petit jeu du style : Grunt. J'ai bien aimé, dès le chapitre 3, réussir demande un peu de réflexion, et avoir tout en parfait c'est bien chaud patate parfois, d'ailleurs je n'y suis toujours pas arrivé. Il est prévu 20 chapitres, ça va être corsé sur la fin j'imagine. En 4 chapitres on découvre déjà 3 héros différents à jouer, avec chacun leur mécanique de jeu, parfois ils sont ensemble. Seul soucis c'est quand il y a beaucoup d'ennemis qui bougent ça rend le jeu lent, pas de sauvegarde possible en cours, du coup, on hésite à tenter des trucs dans ces moments là, car c'est bien chiant d'attendre.

Et enfin, j'ai terminé GTA V :

Supergounou Style  :Cigare: 


Tellement de chose à dire sur ce jeu, j'ai vraiment adoré, les dialogues, l'ambiance, les balades dans la country, une playlist hallucinante, tant par sa qualité que par son foisonnement, en titres et genres, des détails incroyables. En plus on peut buter des chats, manquait plus que les enfants.  :Indeed: 
Quel bonheur d'écraser 3 Hell's Angels, ou de péter la gueule, au mec qui te coupe carrément la route alors qu'il est sur la voie de droite, et qui sort de sa caisse furibard, genre c'est de ta faute. Bon après faut avouer que Los Santos, c'est feu rouge constant, systématiquement, quand tu doubles, un type arrive en face. C'est vrai que ce jeu est tellement immersif, que parfois on regrette qu'il n'y ait pas d'éléments JdR, ou de stealth, ou de bâtiments à visiter, mais le monde est déjà tellement vaste, avec énormément de NPCs discutant. J'ai souvent ragé, vu que j'ai joué le jeu un peu en mode hard, pas de gilet pare-balles et aucun achat d'armes ou d'amélioration d'armes sauf sur les 4 dernières missions. Je vais mettre que les -, car tout le reste m'a enchanté au plus haut point.

-Les temps de chargement, même sur un SSD, c'était super long, et quand tu tentes les ponts, et que t'es mauvais comme moi, t'en fais de reloads.
-La dernière mission après avoir chopé le 100%, franchement décevante, surtout que j'ai mis du temps à trouver ce qui était obligatoire à faire pour avoir le 100% et que j'ai fait un paquet de truc ultra long et inutiles, comme la quête Epsilon ou avec les parts de sous-marin.
-A pied pour viser/tirer c'est LT/RT en voiture c'est LB/RB, franchement merci.
-Gagner au golf, aller chez les prostiputes, aller au Nibar-bar, pour avoir le 100%.  :<_<: 

En bwef, si comme moi, vous avez aimé GTA III:San Andreas, vous allez adoré celui-ci.
Et pour les fans de la série, j'ai une question, j'ai GTA IV, pas commencé encore, est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'y jouer, j'ai peur d'être très déçu ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il aurait fallu faire GTA IV avant le V. Le IV doit vraiment donner l'impression d'être un brouillon du 5. L'histoire est par contre assez passionnante, l'univers ultra déprimant et glaugue. On est très loins des persos haut en couleur du V à ce niveau.

Après ca peut toujour sse tenter, je pense qu'il n'a pas trop vieilli graphiquement et que la conduite et la maniabilté doivent tenir la route.

----------


## Hyeud

> Il aurait fallu faire GTA IV avant le V. Le IV doit vraiment donner l'impression d'être un brouillon du 5. L'histoire est par contre assez passionnante, l'univers ultra déprimant et glaugue. On est très loins des persos haut en couleur du V à ce niveau.
> 
> Après ca peut toujour sse tenter, je pense qu'il n'a pas trop vieilli graphiquement et que la conduite et la maniabilté doivent tenir la route.


C'est ce que je craignais. Pourquoi j'ai joué au V avant le IV, ben un truc bizarre qui m'a saoulé quand j'ai lancé le IV, le jeu refusait de sortir en meilleure résolution que du 800*600, et comme je ne suis pas du genre à m'échiner des heures sur un truc alors qu'un truc++ me fait de l’œil en même temps, j'ai lâché l'affaire.

----------


## Baynie

En terme de moteur physique, et conduite et d'IA, GTA IV se défend bien. 

Dans GTA 5 Ils ont limité plein de choses pour pouvoir faire une carte plus grande que GTA 4.

----------


## pikkpi

Récemment j'ai fini :

*Sundered "Eldritch Edition"* ( du coup je connais que cette version post patchs après les retours négatifs à la sortie )
Un métroïdvania pas si mal, les niveaux semi procéduraux ( la map est fixe, mais l'agencement des salles dans chaque "bloc" de map est procédural ) n'apportent pas grand chose, l'exploration est assez basique. Le jeu est trop long parce qu'on est un peu obligé de farmer pour débloquer des compétences et ( surtout ?) des stats. Les boss gigantesques sont chouettes mais le dézoom est parfois abusé, ça nuit à la lisibilité. Dans les 5 boules ça se tente.

*Resident Evil 2 Remake*
Ben c'était cool, leur moteur est vraiment excellent et a le luxe de vachement bien tourner. Je suis pas fan des changements sur les zombies, même si je comprends l'intérêt d'avoir rendu les headshots moins intéressants avec le fait d'avoir passé le jeu en TPS, ça fait toujours bizarre de devoir potentiellement vider 2 chargeurs pour se débarrasser du moindre zomb'. J'ai terminé les "4" scénarios, j'avais dû enjoliver mes souvenirs parce que je me rappelais d'un truc moins copito-collito entre les scénars. J'ai touché vite fait aux modes bonus mais comme à l'époque je trouve pas ça super intéressant.

*Sekiro*
Fini en une quarantaine d'heures, en aveugle et en explorant au maximum. C'était pas _si_ dûr pour un vétéran des Soulsborne une fois qu'on arrête de vouloir esquiver, j'ai vachement moins buté que sur certains bosses des dlcs de BB ou DS3 par exemple. Preuve en est que le combat contre le boss de fin étant trop facile, j'ai eu la bonne idée de me passer le pouce droit à la mandoline et avoir à tryhard avec un énorme bandage, ça a quand même fini par passer ( et en infiniment moins d'essais que Gael, l'Orphelin, le darklurker ou le chevalier fumerolle ). 

La DA est chouette, par contre techniquement c'est pas foufou et moins léché que DS3 ou BB je trouve. En revanche le level design est  :Perfect:  , là je commence un NG+ et je fais le jeu dans un ordre complètement différent c'est assez plaisant même si je pense pas aller plus loin que le NG+ parce que je pense avoir presque tout vu ( vie à fond, tous les items/skills/prothèses débloqués ).

----------


## space_mammouth

J'ai fini Vampyr, jeu injustement snobé par la critique qui rabâchait que le jeu souffre du syndrome du "qui trop embrasse mal étreint". 
Le scénario principal et les personnages principaux sont, chose rare dans le JV, assez captivants. Ca rattrape pour moi largement les quelques errances du gameplay assez répétitif dans les bastons. Mais le jeu est riche, multi-facette (pas enfermé dans un moule) et très ambitieux. et l'argument selon lequel les choix moraux ne sont pas réels étant donné qu'on est obligés de tuer des PNJ pour leveler faire face à la puissance des ennemis (tuer des PNJ "gentils est le moyen le plus efficace pour faire de l'xp), c'est juste n'importe quoi. J'ai terminé Vampyr sans tuer un PNJ sans être particulièrement skillé. Il doit être nécessaire de passer le jeu dans le nouveau mode difficile si on veut faire un run "sanguinaire" qui permet d'atteindre des lvls très élevés.
Bref, si vous aimez les expériences narratives et/ou originales, achetez, d'autant qu'il est quasiment donné aujourd'hui..

----------


## Gloppy

> J'ai fini Vampyr, jeu injustement snobé par la critique qui rabâchait que le jeu souffre du syndrome du "qui trop embrasse mal étreint". 
> Le scénario principal et les personnages principaux sont, chose rare dans le JV, assez captivants. Ca rattrape pour moi largement les quelques errances du gameplay assez répétitif dans les bastons. Mais le jeu est riche, multi-facette (pas enfermé dans un moule) et très ambitieux. et l'argument selon lequel les choix moraux ne sont pas réels étant donné qu'on est obligés de tuer des PNJ pour leveler faire face à la puissance des ennemis (tuer des PNJ "gentils est le moyen le plus efficace pour faire de l'xp), c'est juste n'importe quoi. J'ai terminé Vampyr sans tuer un PNJ sans être particulièrement skillé. Il doit être nécessaire de passer le jeu dans le nouveau mode difficile si on veut faire un run "sanguinaire" qui permet d'atteindre des lvls très élevés.
> Bref, si vous aimez les expériences narratives et/ou originales, achetez, d'autant qu'il est quasiment donné aujourd'hui..


Merci pour ton retour. Le jeu semble avoir eu un vrai succès public malgré les critiques en demi-teintes. 
Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "il est quasiment donné" ? D'après IsThereAnyDeal, son plus bas prix actuel en ligne serait de 25€. Il y a mieux ailleurs ?

----------


## Chan

Inclus dans le gamepass Microsoft.
9€ le mois.

----------


## Score2

Je viens de terminer le dernier God of War et que dire... c'est beau, c'est triple-quadruple-A, mais c'est chiant. Je peux comprendre que le jeu a passionné beaucoup de joueurs mais j'ai trouvé cela dirigiste au possible. La variation des ennemis est un drame. On se retrouve à tuer des elfes, des elfes de feu, des elfes de glace, des elfes poison, même combat pour les ogres. Bref, j'ai u l'impression de me battre contre 3-4 ennemis déclinés en varietés elementales à l'infini pendant tout le jeu. L'histoire entre le gamin et Kratos n'est pas bien profonde. Vous l'aurez compris, ce jeu m'a laissé de marbre.  ::zzz:: 

Là j'enchaine sur Return of the Obra Dinn et sur deux heures de jeu j'ai déjà pris plus de plaisir que sur les 20 heures sur God of War.

----------


## Groufac

Ouais mais Obra Dinn c'est trop bien aussi  :Vibre:

----------


## schouffy

Oui God of War c'est caca.

J'ai justement fini *Obra Dinn* hier, et j'ai beaucoup aimé. C'est super original, passionnant, on se prend vraiment au jeu. Par contre c'est répétitif et un poil long au vu de la variété des actions. Je n'ai pas trouvé les destins de tout le monde, environ 45 personnes en 8 heures je crois. Sur la fin je savais vraiment plus trop quoi chercher. Les chinois sont difficiles ils se ressemblent tous  ::ninja:: 
Une question que je me pose après avoir fini, c'est pourquoi le jeu a cette gueule. Je ne sais pas ce que ça apporte au gameplay, et ça nuit parfois à la lisibilité je trouve, et vu que les scènes sont entièrement statiques, un rendu un peu comme celui de Sea of Thieves aurait été joli et sans doute pas beaucoup plus compliqué techniquement.

----------


## DeadFish

> Une question que je me pose après avoir fini, c'est pourquoi le jeu a cette gueule.


Parce que Pope aime bien la tronche des jeux Macintosh. Il dit avoir créé le rendu avant de réfléchir aux mécaniques. Et en pratique, y a des énigmes qui reposent sur ce rendu (j'ai plus d'exemple en tête mais juste après avoir fini le jeu, j'en avais). https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/...n_problems.php

----------


## rgk

Je viens de "finir" (100% achievements) *ISLANDERS*, un city builder procédural en mode "relaxation". C'est très joli, mais aussi très creux et répétitif.

----------


## Wulfstan

*Supraland* - la démo

Comme l'ont fait remarquer des canards sur un autre topic, cette démo est très généreuse. Vous en avez pour 1h30 à 2h de jeu si vous la faites à fond. Sympathique petit mix d'aventure, d'exploration, de plateforming et de puzzle très simples à résoudre, on incarne un petit bonhomme en papier/plastique rouge dans un environnement miniature de bac à sable, et on doit découvrir pourquoi ces salauds de bonhommes bleus nous ont coupé l'accès à l'eau. 

Dans l'ensemble on passe un bon moment, on accumule des pièces d'or, on débloque au fur et à mesure de nouveaux pouvoirs qui nous permettent d'atteindre des zones qui étaient auparavant inaccessibles, on résout des puzzles enfantins (mais dans le contexte ça passe), on découvre des zones cachées mais pas trop, et on tue les petits squelettes qu'on rencontre dans la nature. Ce dernier aspect est probablement un des points faibles du jeu, les sensations ne sont jamais bonnes, on a du mal à estimer la distance à laquelle on peut toucher les ennemis, et souvent reculer en donnant des coups suffit à venir à bout de tous les ennemis rencontrés. 

Je ne pense cependant pas acheter le jeu complet. En effet après 1h30/2h, j'ai atteint le moment où spawner sans cesse le cube de pouvoir sous mon personnage, et tenter le triple saut un peu partout pour savoir quelles zones sont accessibles et quelles corniches mènent à un coffre ou des pièces, amènent une certaine lassitude. De plus, ça manque un peu d’interaction avec les autres petits bonhommes et peut-être un peu plus de profondeur dans le loot ?

Pour ceux qui voudraient jouer à la démo : attention ! 
1. Monter tout en haut de la tour qui se trouve sous le grand cristal et trouver l'arme à feu, met normalement un terme à la démo (sauf filouterie, voir 2.). En effet, on se retrouve bloqué à l'intérieur et la seule action qui reste est de tirer sur le bidule qui émet des cercles, ce qui met fin à la partie (à moins d'acheter le jeu complet), et on ne peut y revenir ensuite. Donc si vous voulez explorer toute la zone, faites cette étape en dernier.
2. Sauf que la démo Steam comporte ses propres achievements, et que l'un d'entre eux, la récolte de coquillages, demande à posséder l'arme à feu pour trouver le dernier. Ce qu'il faut donc faire, c'est, une fois l'arme à feu trouvée en haut de la tour, revenir dans le menu et sélectionner "charger le dernier checkpoint". On se retrouve alors téléporté en dehors de la tour, mais toujours avec l'arme à feu en main. Ce qui permet entre autres d'avoir accès à la zone qui se trouve derrière le village des bonhommes rouges, qui est toute vide à part la présence d'un bouton à actionner, ce qui n'était peut-être pas prévue dans la démo. Par contre, le contrecoup est que vous n'avez plus accès à l'épée, donc si vous vouliez casser toutes les croix de spawn avec (avec l'upgrade), il faut le faire avant.

----------


## Catel

*Hyper Light Drifter*

Terminé en 11 heures avec une quinzaine de modules.
L'auteur parle de Zelda et Diablo. On a (évidemment) mentionné Dark Souls. Bizarrement, c'est à Jotun que ce jeu m'a le plus fait penser, avec son alternance d'exploration et de boss à partir d'un hub central. Sauf que Hyper Light Drifter est beaucoup mieux fait, bien plus riche en terme de gameplay. Ses décors hyper bien faits en pixel art pointilliste essaient-ils de nous raconter quelque chose sur ce monde à travers une narration environnementale, ou n'est-ce qu'une série de fantasmes post-apo nés d'un sentiment plus personnel ? Peu importe. HLD est nettement moins obscur qu'on veut bien le craindre. Si son ambiance garde son mystère, son game design se laisse expliquer presque tout seul (pas un seul mot n'est écrit ni prononcé pendant le jeu) à un public de préférence déjà averti, tout de même. On comprend vite qu'on va, quatre fois de suite, alterner zones de combat, exploration avec recherche de (très nombreux) passages secrets, puzzles et combats de boss. Moi qui suis une nèfle, je vous rassure: seuls deux ou trois boss m'ont vraiment posé problème, et encore, pas longtemps. Pour le reste, toute les phases sont plaisantes, la montée en puissante est bien faite, le gameplay de combat est bien foutu, le level design au poil, la finition est excellente, le rythme est totalement maîtrisé.
Juste un tip: trouvez le shotgun.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> *Hyper Light Drifter*


Beaucoup de plaisir à lire ici quelque chose d'aussi positif sur ce jeu, j'avais l'impression qu'il n'y a que moi qui le porte très haut dans mon cœur  :Emo:

----------


## Momock

> Sur la fin je savais vraiment plus trop quoi chercher. Les chinois sont difficiles ils se ressemblent tous


Boâh c'est même pas vrai. De tout façon il faut 

Spoiler Alert! 


voir la couleur de leurs pantalons et chausettes, puis comparer avec la couleurs des pantalons et chausettes qui dépassent des hamacs quand ils dorment (on ne voit pas les visages des types qui dorment, c'est pour ça que leur supposée non-ressemblance importe peu). Chaque hamac a un numéro qui correspond aux numéros de la liste des passagers, ce qui permet d'obtenir leurs noms.

----------


## schouffy

Oui j'avais évidemment vu 

Spoiler Alert! 


les numéros sur les hamacs, mais j'avais pas pensé à regarder les chaussettes... Je m'étais dit que du point de vue du jeu, si tu vois pas la tête (ou un tatouage), ça n'est pas utile.

----------


## Gorillaz

Ce WE j'ai fini Portal 2 et franchement, quel final !  ::wub:: 
J'ai trouvé le jeu en soi vraiment très sympa, il rajoutait plusieurs couches au gameplay du 1 et explorait encore plus l'univers décalé d'Aperture Science.
Les énigmes sont bien dosées : ni trop simplistes, ni trop prises de tête, ce qui permet d'avancer à un rythme satisfaisant.
L'humour "robotique" et cynique de GladOS est une franche réussite, idem pour le côté gaffeur de Wheatley ...
Et je me répète, mais cette fin avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


un portail vers la Lune ! L'opéra des tourelles ! Le retour à la surface !


J'ai vu qu'on pouvait même créer nos propres salles, les proposer et jouer à celles de la communauté ...
Bref j'enfonce sans doute des portes ouvertes, mais si vous ne l'avez jamais fait ça vaut carrément le coup !  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Si t'as un ami qui a le jeu, la campagne coop est chouette à faire aussi.

----------


## DjudjRed

> Ce WE j'ai fini Portal 2 et franchement, quel final ! 
> J'ai trouvé le jeu en soi vraiment très sympa, il rajoutait plusieurs couches au gameplay du 1 et explorait encore plus l'univers décalé d'Aperture Science.
> Les énigmes sont bien dosées : ni trop simplistes, ni trop prises de tête, ce qui permet d'avancer à un rythme satisfaisant.
> L'humour "robotique" et cynique de GladOS est une franche réussite, idem pour le côté gaffeur de Wheatley ...
> Et je me répète, mais cette fin avec 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Je le place dans mon Top 10 ever ... le dosage de la difficulté est parfait. Il y a des salles, j'en sortait en me disant "mais merde ! comment j'ai fait pour trouvé la solution ?". C'est juste jouissif  ::): 

Fini *Graveyard Keeper* :
petit jeu qui ne paye pas de mine, sans prétention. Au début j'ai cru que j'allais le torcher en 15 heures, mais au final j'ai bien du y passer le triple.
Si vous aimez le crafting et les quêtes simples, il est très bien. Plein de petites trouvailles, un peu d'humour et la recette fonctionne parfaitement.
J'ai cru à un moment qu'il allait falloir farmer des heures et finalement non, la solution était déjà dans mes coffres.
Bref, un bon petit jeu.

----------


## banditbandit

*Nier Automata* (fins ABGKOW)

J'ai longtemps hésité avant de faire ce titre, alors c'est vrai que dès les premiers traillers on entendait quelques notes qui forcement ravivaient des souvenirs.
Mais j'attendais peut-être trop ou alors rien justement car forcement comme une blonde qu'on a trop aimé, une autre blonde pourrait-elle vraiment la remplacer !?

Ceux-ci étant dit, Nier Automata est un bon jeu, on peut compter sur platinum games pour le gameplay, j'ai particulièrement apprécié les shmups ou encore le piratage (qui arrive bien tard) même les combats qui ne dérogent pas aux règles de la série.

Après, tout l'univers semble un reskin ou un Nier mécanique au sens propre et aussi figuré. Il y a bien le parc d'attraction qui propose quelque chose de neuf ou encore la cité submergée (je vous ai dit que j'avais aimé le shmup ? )mais autrement la copie est conforme, trop, comme si on avait voulu faire plaisir aux fans à base de réminiscences quitte à balancer tout ça dans un melting pot sans queue ni queue. 
Que ça soit 

Spoiler Alert! 


Emile qu'on retrouve comme marchant d'équipement et de capotes trouées ou bien encore Devola et Popola 

, la pêche dont on se demande l'opportunité dans cet univers, le désert (dont on aurait pu se priver), le château (un hommage encore !?), l'usine (une allégorie ?).

Ya rien à reprocher à la réalisation reste qu'on a une impression de déjà vu et malgré tous les efforts de Yoko Taro difficile de se sentir impliqué dans cette histoire, et je ne parle pas de la relation 2B 9S, faut dire que 

Spoiler Alert! 


les faire crever dès l'intro c'est pas trop impliquant d'autant qu'ils ont leur fameuse boite noire 

.

Certes Okabe a mis les petits plats dans les grands, peut-être trop même, pas sur qu'il reste quelque chose.

Et

Spoiler Alert! 


 Eve

 qui n'en finit pas de crever...

----------


## ShotMaster

Si t'as pas été cherché les fins C/D et E, t'as pas vraiment fini le scénario principal (pour expliquer l'absence d'implication tout ça).

----------


## banditbandit

Je suis dessus, pas sur que j'aille au bout, et c'est pas les twists et révélations du scénario qui vont me motiver.

----------


## Blackogg

> Je suis dessus, pas sur que j'aille au bout, et c'est pas les twists et révélations du scénario qui vont me motiver.


Pour te motiver, dis toi que les fins C/D/E ne demandent pas chacunes de refaire tout un playthrough, mais s'enchainent plus ou moins.

----------


## Clydopathe

Le run C emmène directement aux fins D et E. Et il est vraiment cool à faire.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai quand même été vachement déçu par le gameplay proposé par Nier Automata. On m'avait vendu du boss rush exigeant, et à part le premier boss du tuto , tous les autres combats du jeu se révèlent assez plats et surtout sans intéret puisqu'on peut très facilement stocker un nombre de potions suffisant pour être immortel.

Ayant fini Furi juste avant, la pilulle a eu du mal à passer. Heureusement que la narration a sauvé le tout

----------


## Clydopathe

En mode difficile, les combats sont un peu plus exigeants mais rien comparé à Furi, c'est clair  ::): .

----------


## Harest

> J'ai quand même été vachement déçu par le gameplay proposé par Nier Automata. On m'avait vendu du boss rush exigeant, et à part le premier boss du tuto , tous les autres combats du jeu se révèlent assez plats et surtout sans intéret puisqu'on peut très facilement stocker un nombre de potions suffisant pour être immortel.
> 
> Ayant fini Furi juste avant, la pilulle a eu du mal à passer. Heureusement que la narration a sauvé le tout


Nan mais ça c'est parce que tu l'as fini qu'une fois, si tu le finis 5 fois ça sera mieux  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Zerger

J'ai fait la fin de base, celle avec 9S (apparement je suis le seul à l'avoir préférée) et enocre une autre mais me souviens plus trop. De toute facon, ca change rien au gameplay

----------


## DeadFish



----------


## FericJaggar

Et le joueur de flûte ? Zerger ?

----------


## Morbo

> J'ai terminé *Bioshock dans sa version remastérisé*. Sur le fond je suis toujours raccord avec le moi d'il y a 12 ans : l'ambiance, l'esthétique art déco, l'univers et l'histoire _(dont j'avais tout oublié si ce n'est une très bonne impression)_ font que ce jeu est et restera grandiose! Niveau gameplay je suis plus mesuré dans mes propos sachant qu'il fut difficile pour moi de jongler rapidement entre tout les pouvoirs et toutes les armes pourvues également de différentes munitions. Le comble étant le mélange des commandes dès qu'on obtient un nouveau pouvoir... Mais ce sera le seul point négatif me concernant.
> 
> Le sujet qui fâche c'est ce remaster. A part la mise à niveau des textures _(le minimum syndical)_ et quelques trucs discrets par-ci par-là que je n'ai pas remarqué personnellement, j'ai rien de positif à en tirer. 
> 
> J'ai eu droit à 2 plantages non récupérable : l'un parce que j'ai osé ouvrir la carte, l'autre au ramassage d'un item. Donc il m'a fallu sauvegarder régulièrement. Très régulièrement. Bien sûr dès que je me suis mis à sauvegarder ça ne l'a plus fait... 
> Le son est mixé à la truelle. Les voix sont noyées sous les bruits ambiant et la musique _(même en réglant les niveaux)_. Donc obligé d'ouvrir la carte pour profiter des dialogue si il y a des bruits environnants _(au risque de faire planter le pc)_.
> Les touches de volume se trouvent affectées par je ne sais quelle magie noire à l'ouverture du menu. Super pratique. Vaut mieux pas vouloir régler le volume ou aller dans les options.
> Les accents et caractères spéciaux ne sont pas pris en charge. à la place on à des jolis ☐ partout !


C'est la même tambouille pour les autres épisodes? Et du coup le lissage graphique à quand même assez de gueule pour que ça puisse valoir le coup ou c'est vraiment pas la peine et il vaut mieux se tourner vers les versions de base?

----------


## BaneRequiem

Fini *Supraland* en une quinzaine d'heures, à environ 55 % (a priori j'ai bien fini le jeu hein, je vois pas trop de "fin cachée" possible, juste des tonnes de secrets à découvrir que j'ai pas fait).

C'est ma super surprise depuis le début de l'année. Je suis tombé dessus sur Steam, j'ai vu rapido le gameplay et l'univers et je me suis dit que ça me plairait bien. Bingo.

Le jeu se définit comme un Metroidvania et plus précisément comme un mélange entre Portal, Zelda et Metroid. Pour ma part, j'aurais tendance à retirer "Metroid". A mon sens, un Metroidvania implique quand même une grande zone dans laquelle on peut se perdre, où l'on ne sait pas trop où aller, avec beaucoup de types d'ennemis, des combats de boss, etc. En réalité, si on a une impression de liberté au début, il faut quand même enchaîner les différentes zones dans un ordre "logique" et plus le jeu avancera, plus il sera linéaire (ce n'est pas un défaut à mon sens). Pour ce qui est des ennemis, il y en a peu de différents et les combats ne sont clairement pas le point fort du jeu, ni même l'une de ses caractéristiques principales, même s'ils sont loin d'être déplaisants. Pour les combats de boss, sans trop spoiler, disons qu'il sont (très) peu nombreux et pas particulièrement intéressants, à part un. 

En revanche, définir le jeu comme un mini-Zelda like, à la façon des premiers épisodes en 3D, avec ses objets ou compétences à débloquer qui vont permettre de faire avancer l'histoire (d'ailleurs ils sont appelés des McGuffin dans le jeu), ses PNJ marrants qui n'ont qu'une ou deux lignes de dialogues, ses mini-quêtes sans journal de quête, et ses nombreux secrets me semble plus pertinent. Ce serait donc un Zelda-like avec un gros supplément puzzle, parce que c'est vraiment ça qui rythme, assez naturellement, le jeu, et une grosse part d'exploration qui a un vrai intérêt.

*Les combats :* comme dit plus haut, ce ne sont pas eux qui font le sel du jeu. Limite, sans, le jeu ne perdrait pas en qualité. Mais ils ne sont pas un défaut non plus au sens où ils ne pénalisent pas le jeu. Ils sont rapides et nerveux, et servent plutôt à donner un coup d'accélérateur de temps en temps au joueur. On se bat soit à l'épée, soit, un peu plus tard (et c'est pas du spoil, c'est dans les vidéos sur Steam), avec une sorte de flingue. 

*L'exploration :* c'est l'un des gros morceaux du jeu, alors même que la map n'est pas si vaste que ça. Au fil du jeu, on débloque des objets et compétences qui nous permettent d'aller dans des endroits inaccessibles, on comprends aussi qu'on peut faire certaines choses avec des objets qu'on a depuis longtemps et du coup, on trouve plein de secrets en fouillant. C'est assez rapide de faire le tour de la map puisqu'on débloque tout plein de raccourcis au fil du jeu. On est donc régulièrement tenté de revenir dans des zones connues pour tester de nouveaux trucs. Mais à quoi bon explorer si le jeu est (relativement) linéaire ? Tout simplement parce que le jeu a le bon goût de ne pas proposer d'inventaire et que TOUT, je dis bien tout, ce qu'on trouve dans des coffres (cachés ou pas), sert en fait à améliorer notre perso (augmenter sa barre de vie, sa régen, sa vitesse de tir, ou alors carrément de nouveaux effets pour ses armes ou objets, etc.). L'avantage, c'est que dès que notre oeil est attiré par un truc qui semble planqué, on a envie d'y aller parce qu'on sait que ce sera utile, sans être indispensable, vu que j'ai fini le jeu sans difficultés alors qu'il me restait visiblement 45 % de secrets à trouver.

*Les puzzles :* je l'attendais pas sur ce terrain là, vu que le jeu se vendait plutôt comme un Metroidvania, mais au final, c'est là que j'ai pris le plus de plaisir. Les puzzles sont globalement très réussis. Très faciles au début et souvent bien plus retors en avançant. Après, à part une où deux situations où je me suis arraché les cheveux une petite heure, les énigmes sont globalement à la portée de tous et procurent une vraie satisfaction quand on en trouve la solution. A la différence d'un Portal, on ne dispose pas d'un seul objet (le portal gun) sur lequel se basent les puzzles, mais de plusieurs (jusqu'à 4 ou 5 je sais plus). Et il va donc falloir utiliser le bon outil, ou la bonne compétence pour chaque situation, parfois réussir à synergiser les effets de plusieurs de nos objets/compétences, jouer avec la physique du jeu, pour trouver la solution. Le truc cool, c'est que j'ai jamais eu besoin de faire de backtracking pour résoudre un puzzle faisant avancer l'histoire. On est à un endroit, et dans certains cas, le jeu nous fait comprendre qu'on a tous les outils à dispo dans un rayon restreint pour réussir à vaincre le puzzle. Jamais frustrant pour les gens qui manquent de patience.

*L'univers :* on joue une figurine en plastique dans un bac à sable de 9 m² créé par un enfant, donc forcément, c'est coloré, ça fout le sourire, les lignes de dialogues (sous forme de bulle de BD quand on s'approche d'eux) des PNJ sont drôles, pleines de références, de trucs un peu meta. Après, si j'avais un défaut à signaler au niveau de l'univers, c'est qu'on oublie parfois qu'on est littéralement dans un bac à sable. J'ai du mal à l'expliquer, mais par exemple, si on trouve bien des "objets de la réalité" dans le jeu (exemple : un mégot de clope géant planté au milieu d'une zone désertique), l'univers semble être un réel univers médiéval-fantastique et non pas un univers de bric et de broc fait par un enfant dans un bac à sable... Alors peut-être que la figurine que l'on joue est en réalité "jouée" par l'enfant et que l'on vive l'aventure qu'il se crée dans sa tête ?

Bref, un jeu à envisager pour ce qu'il est, donc : un jeu indé de puzzle et d'exploration (avec un peu de combat et de plateforme) qui vous occupera une petite quinzaine d'heures (plus si vous êtes un complétionniste dans l'âme) dans un univers charmant comme tout. En plus, y'a une démo. Je sais pas trop ce qu'elle montre, je l'ai pas faite, mais faut voir si elle donne un bon aperçu du jeu. Dans les deux-trois premières heures de jeu, je n'avais pas saisi à quel point l'aspect puzzle était en fait au coeur du jeu.

----------


## PaulPoy

*Cube Escape: The Cave*, sur mobile, qui cloturait la série de jeux d'énigmes gratuits du studio Rusty Lake, avant la récente sortie de l'épisode Paradox.
Episode relativement long, pas évident, et peut être même un de mes préférés de la série (avec Birthday notamment) malgré quelques énigmes un poil tordues/bancales/incomprises. L'ambiance _lynchienne_ est toujours aussi efficace.

----------


## Sao

> Fini *Supraland*


Pareil que toi : fini dans ces eaux-là (temps et pourcentage de complétion), gros coup de cœur.

Pour te répondre, la démo se termine juste après avoir atteint le cristal rouge, donc entre une et deux heures de jeu selon notre façon d'appréhender le soft.

----------


## Hilikkus

Fini *Gemini Rue*




> Point&click de Wadjet Eye Games, il possède les mêmes caractéristiques que leur autres jeu (jusqu'à Unavowed apparement), à savoir des énigmes logiques, un orientation enquête, un scénario bien foutu, un moteur 2d dépassé, des tableaux pixel fort jolis, un doublage impeccable. J'ai donc passé un bon moment même si 2 point m'ont chagriné: les combats fastidieux et l'interface qui t'oblige à choisir entre parler / utiliser / mettre un coup de pied (un bouton d'interaction aurait été suffisant)

----------


## ercete

Je viens de terminer *Axiom Verge* tl;dr: Bien mais content que ce soit fini.

C'est une véritable ode à Metroid.
J'ai beaucoup aimé l'ambiance, les musiques et le scénario.
Le style oldschool est très bien maitrisé, mais certains décors ont fini par me faire saigner des yeux à le longue.
Les mécaniques de gameplay sont variés. Petit bémol au niveau des armes : je n'en ai utilisé majoritairement qu'une seule : 

Spoiler Alert! 


la boule éclair


La maniabilité est perfectible : viser est parfois laborieux et certains upgrade m'ont obligé à abandonner le stick pour le D-PAD au milieu du jeu...

Un travail excellent pour un seul homme, Chapeau !

Néanmoins, je suis pas mécontent que cela se termine. Je commençais à me lasser des allers-retours, des musiques en boucles, etc...
Les boss ne m'ont pas inquiétés plus que cela, mais c'est pas un mal.
Mention spécial au level design qui m'a fait vriller le cerveau par moment : c'est du bon travail mais il ne détrône pas *Hollow Knight* dans mon cœur.



Je n'irai pas chercher les 100%, pas la force.

----------


## Zerger

Laisse tomber pour le 100%, il me semble que c'est assez tiré par les cheveux pour débloquer certains objets

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Mass effect 3*
J'ai enfin pu faire la trilogie avec la même sauvegarde.

Mon équipe pouvant faire partie des missions : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Liara, Ida, james et Garrus, legion version moissonné (il est mort dans le 2) m'a servi mais j'ai sacrifié les geth pour avoir les quariens.


Quelques éléments d'intrigue : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le génophage a été vaincu, keydan se prend une bastos pour udina, alliance krogan turiens, la matriarche ne se sacrifie pas pour sa fille restant au couvent. J'ai pas laissé de seconde chance à maman rachni 


Ma fin :

Spoiler Alert! 


 je vainc les moissonneurs et toutes vies synthétiques. Apparemment la terre et ses alentours morflent totalement. Les relais cosmodésiques sont HS et le Normandy échoue je ne sais où. Bertrand Shepard, Liara, le colonel et Garrus se sont sacrifiés pour ça. Qui et combien de membre de l'équipage survivent ? Aucune idée chaque il ne semble plus y avoir d'interconnexions entre les planètes..



Mieux que ma version wii U où j'avais le choix entre déserter, tuer toute la galaxie ou remplacer tout le monde par des robots sans libre arbitre.

----------


## Groufac

Euh, mets une balise spoil?

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Euh, mets une balise spoil?


non

----------


## Groufac

:Vibre:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Il me semble que le jeu a buggé. La cinématique où les survivants 

Spoiler Alert! 


sortent du normandy a été coupée pile au moment où la porte du vaisseau commence à s'ouvrir. Du coup je ne sais pas qui survit.

.

----------


## Astasloth

Bon, je sais que c'est pas vraiment fini mais je suis contente.
Après une pause de trois mois, j'ai repris *Dead Cells* et, à mon second run, j'ai vaincu la Main du roi pour la première fois. Après 21h de jeu au total donc d'après Steam. J'aurais pris mon temps...
J'suis contente.
Je vais pouvoir tester le DLC gratuit du coup !

----------


## Zerger

Bravo, bon courage pour le 1BC, y'a un gros gap de difficulte, tu vas voir

----------


## banditbandit

*Nier Automata* ( fins C et M 

Spoiler Alert! 


bon cette dernière osef 

)

En complément de mon précédent ressenti : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12293092

Je dirais que cette "deuxième partie" est largement meilleure que ce qui précédait, un peu plus de diversité, moins de longueurs, l'alternance 9S A2, les phases de hack, les logs du projet Gestalt, les clins d'œil appuyés 

Spoiler Alert! 


la bibliothèque, la salle des trophées, le Boss souvenons-nous du combat dans la bibliothèque...

, enfin quelques révélations même si l'histoire reste pour moi totalement imbitable. 
Dommage qu'il faille subir auparavant les longueurs des runs A et B. 

Enfin je ne suis pas mécontent d'avoir terminé et je suis assez satisfait de la fin C et ne souhaite pas prolonger l'expérience au-delà du raisonnable.

----------


## Illynir

Pousse quand même sur la fin D dans ce cas, tu n'as pratiquement rien à refaire, juste le combat final et tu choisis 9S. D'autant plus que ça t'enchainera direct sur la fin E à la suite vu que tu as déjà fait la fin C auparavant.

Tu reviendra me dire ce que tu en as pensé après ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Canard WC

> Je viens de terminer *Axiom Verge*


Pour ma part je me suis toujours interdit de jouer à un jeu qui contient "verge" dans son nom  :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu as tort, ces jeux c'est de la boule.

----------


## Ruvon

Je viens de finir Burning Daylight, un jeu gratuit réalisé par des étudiants The Animation Workshop comme projet de 3ème année de cette école d'animation danoise.

"Burning Daylight was made by a team of 3rd year Character Animation & CG Art students at The Animation Workshop/VIA University College in Viborg, Denmark"




C'est très intéressant visuellement, l'ambiance sonore est réussie également, niveau gameplay c'est extrêmement pauvre mais l'univers cyberpunk à néons roses qui cache une réalité bien plus sombre fonctionne très bien. Se boucle en une petite demi-heure malgré quelques soucis de maniabilité. Une petite aventure très agréable aux faux airs de LIMBO / INSIDE.

Attention, le fait qu'ils soient étudiants ne les a pas empêchés d'y foutre du cul et on voit la bite du personnage pendant une bonne partie du jeu puisqu'on commence à poil.  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

*Rime*
C'est un erzatz de Journey (plus ou moins). Je trouve le test de gamekult tout à fait juste.
Le jeu est souvent joli mais la balade est plombé par une optimisation vraiment pourri et le framerate accroche (même quand on décide de réduire les détails des graphismes), on a perpétuellement des drops de fps ce qui rend l'expérience contemplative régulièrement désagréable.
Le twist de fin rend le tout un peu plus profond et je ne regrette pas d'y avoir joué (c'est court, autour de 5h) mais c'est vraiment dommage cette histoire d'optimisation ratée (mais même si il n'y avait pas ce problème, le jeu resterait quand même un truc un peu "mineur").

----------


## Score2

Return of the Obra Dinn: Jeu atypique qui demande de prendre son temps, de tester plusieures hypotheses. Assez unique dans son genre. Le design est vraiment sympa également dans le style des vieux IBM. L’intrigue est soignée à quelques faux pas de près. Ci et là j’avais la bonne hypothèse mais le jeu ne validait pas puisque j’utilisais un mauvais terme pour la mort de la personne que je voulais identifier. Entre les verbes spiked, struck, strangled lorsque la victime se trouve sous un ennemi et que la DA rend la lisibilité pas evidente. Sinon superbe jeu. Là j’enchaine sur Stories Untold  ::): 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini *Sekiro* ce week-end. En 72 heures donc autant dire que c'est plutôt lent visiblement et la constatation c'est que j'ai plus l'age pour ces conneries ^^

Par contre au delà de ça j'ai apprécié l’expérience, même si je trouve quelques défauts que je n'avais pas autant ressentit dans un DS3 par exemple.

Déjà, même si le système de combat est intéressant, on est quasi sur du par cœur au niveau pattern, sur un premier run du moins, je n'ai absolument pas sentit de liberté a ce niveau, il faut exécuter la dance comme elle est prévu.

Après au niveau du rythme, j'ai parfois eu vraiment l'impression d’enchaîner boss sur boss, et quand on découvre que finalement on a pas mal de recyclage à ce niveau c'est dommage.

Et enfin, et c'est personnel, l'univers m'a moins enchanté que la dark fantasy de Dark Soul.

Donc voila, globalement, très bon jeu pour moi, mais faut clairement savoir ou on met les pieds, surement même un peu plus que Dark Soul.

----------


## Blackogg

Au lieu de chercher des œufs ce weekend, j'ai fini des jeux.

*Kathy Rain*, en 2 ou 3h. Point'n'click d'enquête "à la Wadjet Eye" avec des mystères mystérieux.
C'était plutôt sympa. Je comprends les comparaisons avec Blackwell, vu la toile de fond de l'histoire (je ne vais pas spoiler).
Pas grand chose à dire de plus, ça fait bien le taf' quand on aime le genre. L'épilogue annonce de possibles suites. Si la licence évolue comme les Blackwell, c'est prometteur.
Mais du coup, pour l'instant ça ne peut pas tenir la comparaison avec une saga qui a eu 5 épisodes pour se développer (et se conclure  :Emo: ).


*Mutant Year Zero* en 12h
J'avais été très critique de sa boucle de gameplay à base d'infiltration médiocre dans le topic des jeux auxquels on joue en ce moment.  Après avoir fini le jeu, je tempèrerai un peu cet avis. 
Une fois qu'on a des persos avec un peu plus d'xp et de stuff, il est possible de varier un peu plus son approche et ne pas se contenter de repérer tous les ennemis qu'on peut tuer silencieusement en un tour. C'est toujours pas très intéressant, mais c'est mieux. 
Mais, surtout, sur la fin du jeu l'approche frontale devient bien plus viable et on a enfin le droit de faire des batailles tactiques contre plus de 2 ennemis sans que ce soit un game over instantané.

Au final, ça n'en fait pas un grand tactical, mais ça se laisse jouer une fois passée la première moitié un peu laborieuse. Espérons qu'ils parviennent à corriger leurs soucis de rythme (et d'interface qui m'a l'air un peu trop optimisée pour le pad pour être honnête) dans l'épisode suivant.

----------


## Momock

J'ai "fini" *Supraland* avec 86% de complétion en 23 heures. J'avais repoussé la confrontation avec le boss de fin (qui est en fait un gros puzzle qui demande d'utiliser les outils à notre disposition de manière unique) pour trouver les coffres et autres secrets, mais en fait on peut continuer à jouer après le boss... 

Spoiler Alert! 


après une cinématique de type fin d'OoT qui fait le tour du monde en signalant de manière très directe où se trouvent certains coffres et secrets, puis de nouveaux items apparaissent en boutique permettant de mieux détecter le coffres et de courir plus vite!

 Autrement dit: j'aurais sans doute mis beaucoup moins de temps à atteindre ce pourcentage si j'avais attendu le post-jeu pour m'attaquer à la chasse au pourcent.

C'était très sympa comme jeu sinon. De l'action/aventure comme on en fait plus, un "total package" (des villages, de la cambrousse, des donjons) qui fait tout plus ou moins bien, surtout l'exploration et les puzzles qui sont omniprésents (et dont je ne dirais rien pour ne pas spoiler les items). Le jeu ayant reccours à la physique et les objets ayant des propriétés dont les règles ne changent jamais (si un truc est en métal il sera toujours conducteur, si un truc est en bois on pourra toujours y accrocher son grappin, etc) on peut parfois trouver des manières alternatives de résoudres des puzzles et atteindre des hauteurs qu'on aurait jamais dû atteindre (et du même coup tomber sur des zones d'où l'on glisse innexorablement alors que visuellement tout indique qu'on pourrait y marcher, voire se prendre un mur invisible... ce qui est dommage puisque le jeu a déjà une version diégétique des murs invisbles pour empêcher qu'on sorte du bac à sable).

Au rang des défauts on peut aussi critiquer l'optimisation pas toujours top (dans le village de départ avec tous les PNJs regroupés sur la place, ça ramme) et le flou de distance épais au point d'être agressif pour les yeux. À part ça c'est du tout bon.

----------


## PaulPoy

> *Mutant Year Zero* en 12h
> J'avais été très critique de sa boucle de gameplay à base d'infiltration médiocre dans le topic des jeux auxquels on joue en ce moment.  Après avoir fini le jeu, je tempèrerai un peu cet avis. 
> Une fois qu'on a des persos avec un peu plus d'xp et de stuff, il est possible de varier un peu plus son approche et ne pas se contenter de repérer tous les ennemis qu'on peut tuer silencieusement en un tour. C'est toujours pas très intéressant, mais c'est mieux. 
> Mais, surtout, sur la fin du jeu l'approche frontale devient bien plus viable et on a enfin le droit de faire des batailles tactiques contre plus de 2 ennemis sans que ce soit un game over instantané.
> 
> Au final, ça n'en fait pas un grand tactical, mais ça se laisse jouer une fois passée la première moitié un peu laborieuse. Espérons qu'ils parviennent à corriger leurs soucis de rythme (et d'interface qui m'a l'air un peu trop optimisée pour le pad pour être honnête) dans l'épisode suivant.


Fini en début de w-e et un peu la même. Même si finalement jusqu'au bout je n'ai jamais du dépasser les 3 ennemis d'un coup (sur la dernière zone). Etranges choix de gamedesign, mais l'ambiance et la tentative d'approche originale sauve un peu l'ensemble. Fallait pas plus long je pense à cause du rythme de la progression (j'ai hésité à lâcher le jeu plusieurs fois) et des limites dans les combats tactiques.

Sinon terminé *Cave Escape: Paradox* (les 2 parties). Toujours aussi efficace. A noter un court métrage qui fait le pont entre les 2 versions. Je trouve, un peu comme celui sur Papers Please, ça ne va pas plus loin qu'une mise en scène en image réelle du jeu, soit juste une suite de clins d'oeil et aucun autre réel intérêt.

----------


## CptProut

> J'ai "fini" *Supraland* avec 86% de complétion en 23 heures. J'avais repoussé la confrontation avec le boss de fin (qui est en fait un gros puzzle qui demande d'utiliser les outils à notre disposition de manière unique) pour trouver les coffres et autres secrets, mais en fait on peut continuer à jouer après le boss... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> après une cinématique de type fin d'OoT qui fait le tour du monde en signalant de manière très directe où se trouvent certains coffres et secrets, puis de nouveaux items apparaissent en boutique permettant de mieux détecter le coffres et de courir plus vite!
> 
>  Autrement dit: j'aurais sans doute mis beaucoup moins de temps à atteindre ce pourcentage si j'avais attendu le post-jeu pour m'attaquer à la chasse au pourcent.
> 
> ...


Je suis en plein dedans j’espère que le jeux en garde un peu sous le coude par ce que la on dirait un zelda/metroid avec zero saveur. Le jeux est bien mais tout l'habillage est vraiment fade.

----------


## Score2

Stories Untold. La DA est pas mal du tout, un fameux goût de Stranger Things, une once de paranormal,  une fin qui explique ce qu'il s'est passé. J'ai bien aimé, c'était court, un bon trip assez court (3 heures) mais pas trop ma tasse de thé au niveau du gameplay. Mention spéciale au premier episode "A House Abandoned" qui m'a bien foutu les chocottes  :haha:

----------


## PaulPoy

Le 1er épisode dans la maison m'a paru de loin le plus réussi.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini une seule fois *Sekiro* en une trentaine d'heures et je suis assez partagé. La nouvelle formule est assez fraîche pour m'intéresser alors que je me suis lassé des Dark Souls, mais on y perd quand même beaucoup et je suis resté sur ma faim.

Les combats sont très vifs et stimulants, j'ai beaucoup aimé les affrontements en un contre un avec les boss impressionnants et parfois surprenants. C'est du par cœur répétitif mais il y a un brin de variété avec les prothèses et les coups spéciaux, ça m'a permis d'aller au bout (là où j'ai abandonné dans un Furi par exemple).

L'infiltration marche bien, le perso est agile et maniable, c'est cool.

Techniquement ça roule, quelques freezes aléatoires et bizarrement tous les changements de plans des cinématiques sont sans aménité (c'est désagréable à regarder).

L'aventure ne me laisse pas de grands souvenirs par contre : c'est dépaysant au départ mais peu varié ensuite, zones interconnectées en service minimum, loot peu motivant à aller dégoter (trop de consommables) pas de personnages marquants et chasse aux indices infructueuse (le "lore" à la From Software qui ne laisse pas de mystères derrière lui ce coup-ci). Grosse déception de ce côté là et la rejouabilité me paraît limitée.

Et un mot sur ma fin sans spoiler : j'ai voulu voir ce que donnait la "mauvaise" fin et je l'ai eu en travers de la gorge. Pour le scénario c'est épilogue prématurée et abrupte, je me mets la zone finale derrière l'oreille  ::sad::  Et pour le système de "Dragonrot" j'ai pas vu d'effets kiss-cool, que du malus  ::(: 

J'y rejouerais pour voir le reste du jeu quand j'aurais suffisamment oublié cette première partie.

----------


## pikkpi

J'ai fini *Devil May Cry 5*

C'était bien mais je rejoins Kaelis sur la difficulté ( c'est le sujet en ce moment )



> Ce qui ne va pas en revanche ce sont les niveaux de difficulté. Le mode (pas) difficile se débloque une fois que le très indulgent mode normal est terminé. Ça fait deux campagnes entières avant de devoir s'appliquer et il y a un gouffre à franchir pour la suite. Le mode Dante Must Die tient toutes ses promesses, c'est très éprouvant et on exulte à chaque boss battu.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/31/ab1...5800c0d751.png
> C'est un bon cru, accueillant pour les débutants et qui se fait désirer pour les habitués.


En fait j'ai terminé le mode Son of Sparda ( Difficulté 3/6 ) en dessous de celui évoqué et je trouve que c'est déjà franchement très dur, les gros ennemis sont déjà des sacs à PV et on est plus ou moins obligé d'utiliser des systèmes pas forcément expliqués ( la possibilité de faire des parades par exemple ). J'ai tenté le mode Dante Must Die ( Difficulté 4/6 ) et j'ai pas été plus loin que le tiers parce que j'ai commencé à me lasser. 

Kotaku titrait récemment _An Easy Mode Has Never Ruined A Game_ à propos de Sekiro, je suis pas vraiment d'accord : dans DMC 5 on a 2 modes trop faciles ( j'ai commencé au 2/6, je ne suis jamais mort ) et en difficulté 3/6 le premier gros groupe d'ennemis du prologue ( avec une reine empusa qui fait déjà très mal ) prend bien 4-5 minutes à tomber. Il aurait fallu quelque chose de plus progressif...

Le nouveau perso est très chouette à jouer malheureusement ses mécaniques sont moins poussées

Spoiler Alert! 


( vu qu'il disparaît précocement )

, Dante est super plaisant à jouer mais comme le dans le 4 j'ai toujours du mal avec Nero ( dommage c'est le héros ).

----------


## Kaelis

Le 3/6 m'avait posé quelques difficultés au début (exactement ce que tu as évoqué, la première reine !). Mais finalement grâce au New Game  + j'avais traversé le jeu sans trop de bobos (les pouvoirs débloqués sur Dante et Nero sont très puissants, V est plus "détente").

Je te rejoins pour les "modes faciles", je suis pour mais ça me pose un problème quand ils sont des passages obligés. Pour Sekiro je trouve ça dommage qu'il soit absent, pour DMC 5 dommage qu'il soit obligatoire (perso ça m'a gâché le premier contact, c'est con de s'essuyer les pieds sur la tronche de tous les boss).

----------


## poulpator

> J'ai fini *Devil May Cry 5*
> 
> C'était bien mais je rejoins Kaelis sur la difficulté ( c'est le sujet en ce moment ).


C'est exactement ce qui m'a tué le jeu. Après 12h d'ennuie, je n'avais plus l'envie de relancer le jeu malgré le challenge et tout l’intérêt qu'il laissait deviner.

----------


## Kaelis

Ça m'arrive sur certains jeux, je me laisse le temps d'oublier la déconvenue et puis j'y reviens un ou deux ans plus tard  ::):

----------


## sKimo

Le problème de DMC 5 n'est pas difficulté en elle même mais l'absence de choix, le 1er niveau est vraiment pour les nouveaux venus ou les mauvais, tandis que les gros férus de la licence aurait pu prétendre à commencer directement en Dante must die, la meilleur difficulté aurait été la 2 ou 3 sur 6 pour la grosse majorité des joueurs, c'est incompréhensible que Capcom ait bloqué ça.

----------


## KiwiX

*Vanquish*

5h de jeu et c’était bien nul. Encore un jeu overhypé alors que tout est moyen et sans intérêt.

----------


## Valenco

> *Vanquish*
> 
> 5h de jeu et c’était bien nul. Encore un jeu overhypé alors que tout est moyen et sans intérêt.


Seulement cinq heures ? Tu l'as fini ou tu l'as laissé tomber ?

----------


## Cabfire

C'est la durée standard du jeu, en gros.

----------


## KiwiX

> Seulement cinq heures ? Tu l'as fini ou tu l'as laissé tomber ?


Non non, c’est bien la durée totale du jeu  :^_^:  Et tant mieux vu que c’est pas ouf !

----------


## Valenco

Ha ouais quand même...  ::o: 

Je l'ai acheté il y a quelques temps et je pensais vraiment me le faire parce que j'ai un bon a priori dessus. Boarf, en même temps, cinq heures... j'ai déjà passé plus de temps sur des jeux pas fou fou.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Catel

*Quackshot*

Je l'ai enfin fait.
Laissez-moi vous dire qu'à 35 ans c'est pas la même expérience qu'à 10  ::ninja:: 

Si le jeu, surtout ses sprites, est très beau, et que le système est assez malin pour te faire alterner sans cesse entre les niveaux tout en déroulant une aventure en fait parfaitement linéaire, le reste est quand même un peu court. C'est pas bien long, très classique, ça devient vite stupidement dur (et sans sauvegardes, normalement) pour masquer la durée de vie. Sérieux c'est quoi ce labyrinthe de merde en Inde, et ce fantôme à la con...  :tired: 

Bref c'était tout juste sympa.

----------


## Nacodaco

Petit rattrapage : 

*Gris* : déception pour moi. Le jeu est joli, mais c'est à peu près tout. L'aspect platformer (les contrôleur et les différentes gimmick de gameplay) est suffisamment honnête pour justifier de terminer le jeu. Au final c'est une oeuvre de créatif, j'imagine qu'il faut une certaine sensibilité à ce genre de produit pour apprécier.

*Return of the Obran Dinn* : énorme claque en revanche. L'idée de départ me faisait envie mais je restais sceptique. J'avais peur d'être rebuté par l'aspect graphique ou le level design, mais au final ces deux points étaient parfaits :
- l'aspect "rétro" fonctionne. C'est très joli (le bateau est cool, ça aide) et les soucis de lisibilité que ça peut emmener lors de certaines scènes ne m'ont pas gênés (j'ai pris ça comme quelque chose de souhaité),
- le design est incroyable. J'aime la façon dont on découvre l'histoire de l'Obra Dinn et les centaines de détails destinés à nous aider à identifier les personnages.

C'est pas loin d'être mon GOTY de 2018. Je trouve incroyable qu'un mec seul ait pus faire un jeu pareil.

----------


## La Marmotta

Quack Shot, ça reste un des jeux de la Megadrive que je me refais régulièrement. Perso je trouve qu'il a toujours autant de charme et c'est peut-être parce que je le connais bien que je ne le trouve pas si dur.

----------


## PaulPoy

> *Return of the Obran Dinn* : énorme claque en revanche. L'idée de départ me faisait envie mais je restais sceptique. J'avais peur d'être rebuté par l'aspect graphique ou le level design, mais au final ces deux points étaient parfaits :
> - l'aspect "rétro" fonctionne. C'est très joli (le bateau est cool, ça aide) et les soucis de lisibilité que ça peut emmener lors de certaines scènes ne m'ont pas gênés (j'ai pris ça comme quelque chose de souhaité),
> - le design est incroyable. J'aime la façon dont on découvre l'histoire de l'Obra Dinn et les centaines de détails destinés à nous aider à identifier les personnages.
> 
> C'est pas loin d'être mon GOTY de 2018. Je trouve incroyable qu'un mec seul ait pus faire un jeu pareil.


Ah yes fait il y a peu aussi. Le premier contact fut assez incroyable, très original et une mise en scène remarquable malgré (ou grâce à justement) une économie de moyens. Je n'ai joué à rien de tel auparavant. Et ça tiens la route sur le rythme et l'intérêt pendant les 8/9h de jeu nécessaire pour le terminer. Peut être à redire sur l'histoire ou la fin, bien que parfaitement cohérente, j'aurai éventuellement espérer davantage niveau enquête et mystère.

----------


## Nacodaco

Ce dernier chapitre est un peu attendu comme un "chapitre bonus". Finalement c'est un tout petit épilogue.

----------


## Baynie

*Bayonetta*

J'y avais joué à l'époque sur X360, j'a profité de la ressortie sur steam pour choper 100% des achievements.

Le fait d'enchaîner 4 runs d'affilée sur le jeu fait que je me suis amélioré sans effort, et c'est assez marrant de voir le chemin parcouru: y'a 3 run à faire en normal/hard/climax, et un speedrun en moins de 3h. Donc revenir en normal pour faire le speedrun c'est un plaisir de se concentrer sur le score et la vitesse après avoir galérer en climax.

Faut que je fasse en run en rang platinum pour débloquer Jeanne, mais faut que je fasse un break d'abord.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'ai fini la dernière saison de *The Walking Dead*, mais j'ai la flemme de mettre pourquoi j'ai adoré (le forum a fait rollback et mon post précédent a disparu au passage). Superbe musique de générique, une réalisation de très grande qualité et une bonne clôture pour la série.

----------


## Groufac

> Ce dernier chapitre est un peu attendu comme un "chapitre bonus". Finalement c'est un tout petit épilogue.


Yep, ça fait un peu monter la sauce pour une conclusion finalement assez modeste.

Mais ce jeu est un sacré voyage  ::love::

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Yakuza zero*, sur PC bien entendu. Mon premier de la série.

Je vais la faire courte, le portage est nickel je n'ai eu absolument aucun problème du début à la fin. 

Concernant la licence en elle même et le jeu vu que c'est mon premier Yakuza, c'était une découverte, enfin plus ou moins car j'avais déjà vu passer la série à plusieurs reprise et donc je connaissais déjà son principe. Alors, autant je peux affirmer que les combats tous les 15 mètres m'ont gonflés relativement vite (C'est vraiment des quartiers malfamés dis donc  ::ninja:: ), d'autant que les combats ne sont pas ce qu'on appelleraient les plus stratégiques au monde concernant les sous fifres, fort heureusement au bout d'un moment ils ont eu la bonne idée de pouvoir en esquiver certains en balançant du fric par terre. 

En revanche l'ambiance, l'univers, les personnages, la mise en scène, ces quartiers modélisés et l'histoire m'ont transporté du début à la fin. Les mini jeux et les quêtes secondaires souvent délirantes sont sympa également (J'ai adoré collectionner les cartes téléphoniques et les cassettes vidéos (comprenne ceux qui y auront joué  ::trollface:: ) mais attention à ne pas faire que ça et à poursuivre la quête principale quand même de temps en temps histoire de ne pas subir l'overdose.

Je me retrouve donc face à un problème: J'ai adoré le jeu mais pas spécialement son gameplay. Il n'est pas nul pour autant ce gameplay, Il y a même quelques éléments RPG assez sympa, mais les combats sont plus vite réglé en bourrinant qu'en usant de stratégie et surtout il y en a beaucoup trop à mon goût.

Après ça ne m'a pas empêchè d'apprécier grandement ce premier contact avec un Yakuza donc... bah, steam est en train de me télécharger *Yakuza Kiwami* et j'ai déjà acheté *Yakuza Kiwami 2* qui sort le 9 Mai sur Steam. Il faut que je connaisse la suite de l'histoire de ces personnages, c'est pas possible autrement.  :Bave: 

J’espère qu'il y aura encore des cartes téléphoniques ou d'autres trucs de ce genre à collectionner par contre, c'est un peu le point central du jeu pour moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Z-4195

> J’espère qu'il y aura encore des cartes téléphoniques ou d'autres trucs de ce genre à collectionner par contre, c'est un peu le point central du jeu pour moi.


Sois rassuré, il y a un collect-a-thon comme ça dans chaque jeu de la série - par contre c'est moins sexy, ce sont des clés de coffres de consigne dans la majorité des jeux. Des cartes à jouer aussi dans Yakuza Kiwami...

----------


## Mikch

Majima risque de te gonfler dans Kiwami par contre. ::ninja::  Ce qui me fait penser que je l'ai repris récemment pour faire les quêtes annexes manquantes et affronter Amon. Le Tiger Drop est vraiment pété dès l'instant où t'as à peu près le timing, c'est indécent.

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Limbo* il y a quelques jours. J'ai adoré la DA (au début du jeu je croyais être sur une cinématique avant de voir que c'était une phase de jeu), la musique et l'ambiance générale. 
Au niveau des énigmes, j'ai bien aimé découvrir ce monde des limbes rempli de pièges à contourner "à hauteur de gamin" mais au bout d'un moment j'ai trouvé qu'on tombait un peu dans des challenges du type "je synchronise bien mon déplacement pour passer", c'est dommage. 
J'ai bien aimé l'histoire (contée sans aucune parole) qui laisse la place aux interprétations, même si j'aurais préféré qu'elle soit un poil + orientée / explicite (sans tomber dans l'excès inverse). 
Bref, un bon moment  ::): 

Du coup ça m'a motivé à commencer *the Swapper* qui pour l'instant me plaît beaucoup tant pour l'histoire que pour les énigmes et la DA  ::wub::

----------


## leeoneil

> *Bayonetta*, quatre fois


 ::O:  Punaise la purge, bravo pour cet acte sadomasochiste total !  ::P: 

Je fais un peu de pub pour *Dawn of War 3* dont j'ai fini la campagne.
Le jeu n'a pas fonctionén et je ne pige toujours pas pourquoi, c'est vraiment un bon RTS, certe très classique. ça se joue un peu comme Warcraft 3 (avec des mini héros).
J'ai trouvé ça très beau, et le jeu est généreux en ambiance de poumpoum/guerre/boum, ça pête de partout (on pourra râler que ça grève la lisibilité mais justement pour moi c'est un plus, quand ça tire dans tous les sens faut comprendre ce qui se passe dans le feu de l'action).
Attention par contre le multi est déserté depuis longtemps je suppose, à choper pas trop cher pour la campagne princpale (20h de jeu) pour ceux qui aiment l'univers Warhammer 40000.

----------


## Cabfire

> Majima risque de te gonfler dans Kiwami par contre. Ce qui me fait penser que je l'ai repris récemment pour faire les quêtes annexes manquantes et affronter Amon. Le Tiger Drop est vraiment pété dès l'instant où t'as à peu près le timing, c'est indécent.


J'ai fais Kiwami récemment, c'est vrai que Majima est du coup "Everywhere" mais comme j'aime toujours autant le suivre de ses délires, ça le fait pour moi.

Vivement Kiwami 2 !

----------


## Ruvon

> Je fais un peu de pub pour *Dawn of War 3* dont j'ai fini la campagne.
> Le jeu n'a pas fonctionén et je ne pige toujours pas pourquoi, c'est vraiment un bon RTS, certe très classique. ça se joue un peu comme Warcraft 3 (avec des mini héros).
> J'ai trouvé ça très beau, et le jeu est généreux en ambiance de poumpoum/guerre/boum, ça pête de partout (on pourra râler que ça grève la lisibilité mais justement pour moi c'est un plus, quand ça tire dans tous les sens faut comprendre ce qui se passe dans le feu de l'action).
> Attention par contre le multi est déserté depuis longtemps je suppose, à choper pas trop cher pour la campagne princpale (20h de jeu) pour ceux qui aiment l'univers Warhammer 40000.


J'ai pas eu le courage d'aller au bout de la campagne. J'ai trouvé ça lent, mou, la caméra collée au sol m'a vite gonflé et même si le concept de passer de faction en faction à chaque changement de chapitre est intéressant, ce n'est finalement qu'un gros tutorial pour te présenter les différents gameplays, même si ça s'énerve un peu en progressant.

Le multi déserté, c'est le cas depuis... quelques semaines après le lancement  :^_^:  Ils avaient prévu d'autres factions (et des curieux ont trouvé des traces d'unités de la Garde Impériale) mais devant le flop du jeu, ils ont rangé leurs billes. Ils doivent être contents ceux qui ont claqué 60€ dedans en préco ou à la sortie  ::ninja:: 

Il est beau, c'est clair, mais il est tellement le cul entre deux chaises (RTS ? MOBA avec ses héros surpuissants à débloquer ?) et orienté e-sport avec les pieds...

----------


## FericJaggar

> Fini *Limbo* il y a quelques jours. J'ai adoré la DA (au début du jeu je croyais être sur une cinématique avant de voir que c'était une phase de jeu), la musique et l'ambiance générale. 
> Au niveau des énigmes, j'ai bien aimé découvrir ce monde des limbes rempli de pièges à contourner "à hauteur de gamin" mais au bout d'un moment j'ai trouvé qu'on tombait un peu dans des challenges du type "je synchronise bien mon déplacement pour passer", c'est dommage. 
> J'ai bien aimé l'histoire (contée sans aucune parole) qui laisse la place aux interprétations, même si j'aurais préféré qu'elle soit un poil + orientée / explicite (sans tomber dans l'excès inverse). 
> Bref, un bon moment 
> 
> Du coup ça m'a motivé à commencer *the Swapper* qui pour l'instant me plaît beaucoup tant pour l'histoire que pour les énigmes et la DA


Tu peux aussi essayer *The Fall* qui est très sympa.

----------


## poulpator

> Tu peux aussi essayer *The Fall* qui est très sympa.


Il va peut-être finir par broyer du noir si il les enchaîne comme ça  ::):

----------


## Gorillaz

Vous inquiétez pas, je joue à Braid en parallèle  ::lol::

----------


## Hyeud

C'est vrai que c'est hyper gai, Braid.  ::ninja::

----------


## poulpator

Mais si voyons y a des couleurs pastelles.

D'ailleurs n'hésite pas à enchaîner avec Brother a tale of two sons  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

> Sois rassuré, il y a un collect-a-thon comme ça dans chaque jeu de la série - par contre c'est moins sexy, ce sont des clés de coffres de consigne dans la majorité des jeux. Des cartes à jouer aussi dans Yakuza Kiwami...


Si y'a pas de fille sexy à la clef ça sert à rien.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre j'ai eu un Goro Mashima relativement sérieux dans ce Yakuza Zero, de toute évidence dans la suite (Enfin les jeux originaux quoi) il est complétement taré. Enfin vu la fin de Yakuza Zero je suppose que c'est normal, tant mieux je le trouvais trop sage.

----------


## Cabfire

> Si y'a pas de fille sexy à la clef ça sert à rien. 
> 
> Par contre j'ai eu un Goro Mashima relativement sérieux dans ce Yakuza Zero, de toute évidence dans la suite (Enfin les jeux originaux quoi) il est complétement taré. Enfin vu la fin de Yakuza Zero je suppose que c'est normal, tant mieux je le trouvais trop sage.


Bah le problème c'est que le glissement est quand même un peu brutal, même si dans le 0 il prend effectivement cher. On passe pour moi limite du personnage principal dans 0 a du secondaire, voir moins dans le reste...

----------


## Illynir

Après entre le Zero Et Kiwami y'a 7 ans d'écart on dirait quand même. Et d'après les échos que j'ai eu ils ont justement cherché à mettre un peu plus en avant Majima dans les version remake Kiwami et Kiwami 2 par rapport aux jeux PS2 pour rattraper ce problème.

Je ne sais pas si ils feront des remakes du 3/4 d'ailleurs, j'imagine que non vu qu'ils sont sorties sur PS3 et qu'ils sont encore relativement bien ? En espérant qu'ils les portent aussi sur PC, ce qui sera à mon avis le cas vu la politique de Sega déclaré il y a quelques jours qui veut se concentrer sur les remakes et les portages des franchises déjà existantes.

----------


## Cabfire

> Après entre le Zero Et Kiwami y'a 7 ans d'écart on dirait quand même. Et d'après les échos que j'ai eu ils ont justement cherché à mettre un peu plus en avant Majima dans les version remake Kiwami et Kiwami 2 par rapport aux jeux PS2 pour rattraper ce problème.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ils feront des remakes du 3/4 d'ailleurs, j'imagine que non vu qu'ils sont sorties sur PS3 et qu'ils sont encore relativement bien ? En espérant qu'ils les portent aussi sur PC, ce qui sera à mon avis le cas vu la politique de Sega déclaré il y a quelques jours qui veut se concentrer sur les remakes et les portages des franchises déjà existantes.


Le tord c'est juste que Majima dans le 0 est tellement intéressant à suivre que je veux juste un spinoff :D

----------


## FericJaggar

> Mais si voyons y a des couleurs pastelles.
> 
> D'ailleurs n'hésite pas à enchaîner avec Brother a tale of two sons


Et puis SOMA et enfin Moon (le film) pour finir  ::cry::

----------


## Hyeud

Et je viens de finir Shift Quantum.
Encore un bon petit jeu de réflexion par les belges de Fishing Cactus qui m'avaient déjà enchanté avec Algobot.
Le principe est très simple, on shift entre le noir et le blanc, et du coup, l'écran s'inverse, et on peut trouver un nouveau chemin, le but étant de trouver la sortie.
Au début, très simple, le jeu se corse petit à petit, avec l'apparition de blocs spéciaux, la courbe de difficulté est parfaite, et les casse-têtes, bien que difficiles, ne sont jamais insurmontables. Je suis allé voir une seule fois la soluce, à cause d'une mécanique utilisée pour la première fois à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé. Pour les gros fans de creusage de méninges, une fois le jeu fini, il y a 30 nouveaux niveaux appelés Traps, qui sont bien costauds.
Graphiquement, les décors au fond sont magnifiques, tout en noir et blanc, et la musique, pas trop répétitive et bien entrainante.
Il existe une version flash gratos, mais beaucoup moins touffue.
Bref ce jeu mérite bien sa note sur CPC de 8/10.

----------


## Valenco

> Et puis SOMA et enfin Moon (le film) pour finir


Et tu enquilles sur Hellblade et le début de Bambi.

----------


## PaulPoy

Et Walking Dead saison 1.

----------


## Mikch

> Après entre le Zero Et Kiwami y'a 7 ans d'écart on dirait quand même. Et d'après les échos que j'ai eu ils ont justement cherché à mettre un peu plus en avant Majima dans les version remake Kiwami et Kiwami 2 par rapport aux jeux PS2 pour rattraper ce problème.
> 
> *Je ne sais pas si ils feront des remakes du 3/4 d'ailleurs*, j'imagine que non vu qu'ils sont sorties sur PS3 et qu'ils sont encore relativement bien ? En espérant qu'ils les portent aussi sur PC, ce qui sera à mon avis le cas vu la politique de Sega déclaré il y a quelques jours qui veut se concentrer sur les remakes et les portages des franchises déjà existantes.


Pour les épisodes 3/4/5 ce sont de "simples" remasters. Le 3 est déjà sorti sur PS4 au Japon, les deux autres ne devraient pas tarder. Le producteur Nagoshi avait avoué à demi-mot que ces remasters étaient plutôt destinés à l'occident. Ils ont ferré les baka gaijin, maintenant ils exploitent le filon. ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Ça m'ira, tant qu'il y a du drama (Et des nanas) je prends.  ::ninja::

----------


## FericJaggar

> Et tu enquilles sur Hellblade et le début de Bambi.





> Et Walking Dead saison 1.


C'est une idée ça. Je vais créer "le topic des jeux que tu te drogues tellement que t'es triste après".

----------


## Gorillaz

> Et puis SOMA et enfin Moon (le film) pour finir


SOMA est dans mon backlog, Moon je l'ai déjà vu (très sympa d'ailleurs)




> Et tu enquilles sur Hellblade et le début de Bambi.


Bambi je crois que c'est au milieu que ça se passe ...




> Et Walking Dead saison 1.


Tu vas rire, avant d'enquiller les autres saisons je crois que je vais devoir le refaire : j'ai changé de PC et j'ai perdu mes sauvegardes, or j'ai jamais fait le DLC 400 days...

Du coup je crois que j'ai le profil pour postuler à votre club "la déprime par le JV"  ::lol::

----------


## Gloppy

Terminé hier soir *Marvel's Spider-Man*, exclusivité PS4 (joué sur PS4 Pro, en mode normal). 
Je m'attendais à un sympathique "clone de Batman" (Rocksteady) mais je sors de là enchanté, après avoir fait non seulement l'intégralité de la campagne mais aussi les DLC à 100%. 
Arkham Knight m'avait déjà impressionné dans le genre jeu de super-héros AAA mais ce Spider-Man lui tient la dragée haute. Il est à la fois très accessible, pour toucher un large public, et riche de possibilités et de vrais challenges (pour les modes de difficulté élevés, en particulier). 
Je me suis bien plus amusé que je ne le pensais et ne regrette pas les 40 euros investis (alors que je suis plutôt habitué à payer mes jeux autour de 10-15 euros).

----------


## schouffy

J'écume mon abonnement Origin Access Basic.
TL;DR : Les 3.99€ les mieux dépenses de ma vie de joueur.

Le solo de *TitanFall 2* : J'en ai entendu beaucoup de bien, et j'avais hâte de mettre la main dessus. C'est pas aussi bien ce que je pensais, l'histoire est totalement osef et imbitable (comme dans les callof quoi), et les combats sont pas super intéressants. Mais c'est joli, fluide, la maniabilité est au top et grisante, et il y a quelques grands moments dans la campagne. C'est quand même la meilleure campagne solo de FPS multi de ces dernières années.

*A Way Out* (avec ma douce) : J'aime bien les jeux de David Cage (déso les haterz), et ça en reprend les grandes lignes : linéarité, QTE, ambiance nanard série B pas faite exprès,.. Rajouter de la coop par dessus est une bonne idée même si tout est tellement évident et linéaire que communiquer n'est pas forcément indispensable. Tout le début en prison est assez sympa, mais ensuite ça devient longuet et pas bien intéressant.

Le solo de *Battlefront 2* : Un peu à l'inverse de TF2, l'histoire est limpide et quelques personnages sont vraiment cool (Iden Versio en tête même si c'est sûrement le record de vitesse de retournement de chemise sur ses convictions). C'est pas original du tout, mais efficace et j'ai eu plaisir à retrouver l'ambiance de Star Wars 4/5/6 (dont j'étais fan au collège mais maintenant ça m'en touche une sans bouger l'autre). J'ai pris plus de plaisir sur cette campagne que pendant n'importe quel film Star Wars depuis l'épisode 2 compris. Techniquement c'est très beau et très fluide, impressionnant. Les passages où on contrôle un jedi sont les plus nuls (en gros on te fout un sabre et de grandes zones ouvertes et tu cours d'un type à l'autre en te planquant de temps en temps pour auto régen), c'est vraiment une opportunité manquée car il suffisait de faire des zones plus fermées et verticales et c'était tout bon. Pas mal de fan service sinon, mais la modélisation et le rendu de la DA des films laisse vraiment pantois.

En cours :
*Opus Magnum*: C'est très bon, j'y joue au boulot à la pause de midi. Y'a plein de curieux qui viennent voir mon écran. Je pensais que ce serait vite lassant, mais en fait c'est toujours un plaisir de voir tourner sa machine et d'essayer de l'améliorer. Bon, je m'en fous du coût moi, je fais des machines overkill, je veux juste faire les produits avec le moins de cycles possible  :Bave: 

Laissé tomber :
*Unravel*: C'est mignon mais ça m'a laissé de marbre. Je vais plutôt jouer au deux en coop, parce que tout seul je m'ennuie un peu.

*Ghost of a Tale* : J'ai laissé tomber au bout de deux heures, c'est joli et sympathique mais c'est un peu la mort du gameplay. Infiltration grossière, contrôles imprécis, caméra énervante,... J'ai pas assez gardé mon âme d'enfant pour apprécier. C'est malgré tout impressionnant pour un jeu fait par un mec seul.

----------


## Galgu

Suite à la décision de Agar de relancer/streamer les anciens Dungeon crawler, ça m'a donné envie d'en faire un. J'ai vérifié mon backlog steam, j'ai débuté par *The Fall of the Dungeon Guardians*, abandonné au bout de 4.5H de jeu. C'est inintéressant au possible. Beaucoup trop long pour son propre bien. 7 niveaux de difficultés : pourquoi ? Un grand inventaire mais une limite de poids très restrictive, pourquoi ? Scénario inexistant, décors "identiques" pendant les 30H de jeu. Bref je m'étendrai pas, un manque de maitrise global (surement dû à l'expérience et au budget). J'ai mis une évalutation négative sur steam avec mes commentaires, le dev a répondu en disant "Si t'es nul mets toi en super-easy". Apparemment, c'est jamais de la faute au dev... même s'il a fait un gros post-mortem qui explique toutes les limites de son jeu, va comprendre...

Toujours sur ma lancée j'ai décidé de me lancer dans *Might & Magic X - Legacy*. Fini en 35H, avis mitigé à la sortie. j'ai apprécié l'aventure, le dungeon crawling, le loot maitrisé, les compétences plus simplifiées que les précédents MM. J'ai pas apprécié bloquer pendant des heures sur certaines parties (contre-coup de l'open world)... tout simplement car c'était pas pour mon niveau.. mais lorsque tu as un donjon pour lequel tu as le niveau pour l'étage 1, 2 et 4, tu te dis que le 3 doit en faire partie... et ben non... aussi les one-shot malchanceux qui font recharger la sauvegarde... car tu peux pas positionner tes héros en lignes, tout le monde se présente sur le même niveau lorsqu'on affronte un ennemi... / quelques ralentissements, la carte qui suit pas lorsque tu utilise le système de TP, et un combat final terrible. Je pense aps honnêtement que beaucoup de personnes aient la patience de faire un 2e run.

Tout ça a calé ma faim de dungeon crawler, j'attendrai les soldes steam pour m'acheter Legend of grimrock 2.

----------


## Guntha

La campagne de base de *Tropico 4*. Elle est BEAUCOUP trop longue  :<_<:  Normalement c'est le genre de jeu où je fais la campagne (qui en général est un tuto déguisé, ce qu'on leur reproche en général mais qui n'est finalement pas une si mauvaise idée quand on voit la campagne à rallonge de Tropico 4) puis où je joue en mode bac à sable, mais là la campagne m'a écœuré du jeu. Et pourtant j'ai fait des pauses de plusieurs mois au milieu x) Et encore, il reste encore la campagne "Modern Times" de 12 missions  ::sad::

----------


## Galgu

j'avais du temps ce week-end alors j'ai joué à *Q.U.B.E 2* grâce à Twitch Prime d'il y a quelques mois. C'est un portal-like (une enigme/salle, pas mal de salle). Fini en 5h, c'est un excellent "jeu de week-end" (de par sa durée et du fait qu'on peut regarder autre chose en y jouant). ça fait très bien le taff, la difficulté est bien dosée, juste l'histoire tombe un peu à plat mais bon. 7/10

----------


## banditbandit

Terminé *InnerSpace*

un petit résumé ici

----------


## Blackogg

*Shovel Knight : Plague of Shadows*, le 1er DLC de Shovel Knight.
Après des débuts un peu laborieux (Plague Knight a un maniement moins instinctif que Shovel Knight) j'ai finalement pris beaucoup de plaisir à reparcourir les niveaux du jeu de base altérés pour s'adapter aux triples sauts et lancers de potions du nouveau protagoniste. Les déplacements sont certes plus aériens, mais en contrepartie on a bien moins le droit à l'erreur et la rage était parfois bien présente  :Emo: .

Heureusement (pour mes nerfs) les différents powerups sont bien pensés et évitent de ressentir une possible lassitude en nous donnant l'opportunité d'utiliser de nouvelles approches pour parcourir des décors déjà connus. Ces powerups (et modificateurs d'attaques) m'ont aussi permis de me sortir de certains faux pas sans exiger trop de skill, ce qui est un plus toujours agréable quand on s'en rend compte  ::ninja:: 

Au final, ce n'est pas la claque que m'a mise Shovel Knight, forcément, mais ça reste un DLC d'excellente facture.

Du coup j'ai lancé Specter of Torment dans la foulée "pour tester et j'arrête direct après le tuto". 
J'ai fait 4 mondes  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

Ca fait des années que ce jeu est dans ma wishlist, j'ai du raté toutes les promos dessus  :tired:

----------


## Blackogg

J'étais pareil. Du coup je l'ai pris sur Switch  ::ninja:: 
Tu devrais vraiment te mettre des rappels partout pour ne pas oublier  :tired:  Genre quand la prochaine aventure (King of Cards) sortira.

Pour rappel, ma critique sur le jeu de base :



> Fini l'histoire de base de *Shovel Knight*, "mais sur Switch"™
> Ce jeu pourrait réussir à me faire aimer Megaman, série de jeux sur lesquels je n'ai jamais pu dépasser les 5 minutes. 
> 
> Il faut dire qu'il en reprend la recette (ou du moins la vision que j'en ai), rajoute des bonnes idées piochées à droite à gauche chez d'autres succès de l'époque (au hasard, DuckTales) et lie le tout avec une grosse dose de bonne humeur, de jolis sprites et d'animations choupies. 
> On a donc un espèce de cocktail nostalgique-mais-en-fait-non qui détonne sévère, avec un level design inspiré et une difficulté bien dosée mais toujours présente. 
> Tout est peaufiné dans le moindre détail, je n'ai pas vraiment de reproche à faire à ce jeu, sur aucun aspect. C'est vraiment une petite perle dans son genre. 
> Allez, si, les améliorations proposées par les forgerons sont franchement dispensables. Voilà.

----------


## Catel

*Assassin's Creed Origins*

AAA un peu moyen partout, qui reprend plein de trucs à Witcher 3 sans en avoir la personnalité. Un peu de grimpette, un peu d'infiltration, un peu de bagarre, un peu de tout pour faire plaisir à tout le monde quoi. Sa vraie force: ses graphismes et ses décors de dingo. La map est immense et il y a toujours un temple à admirer, un paysage à découvrir, une caverne à explorer et c'est ULTRA beau. Par contre ça n'a pas une direction artistique hyper affirmée, on est encore dans le photoréalisme lambda.
Si vous aimez AC, foncez.
Si AC vous laisse indifférent mais que vous kiffez l'Antiquité, achetez le mode promenade. Vous aurez l'essentiel de ce que le jeu offre.

----------


## Utharion

*VVVVV* après des années dans ma bibliothèque Steam.
Pas spécialement envie de faire les 20 trinkets, mais je me suis acharnés sur tout ce que j'ai eu sur mon passage.
798 morts, dont 95 à la Tower station. Brillant. Une idée simple, et ça marche à fond. J'ai vraiment eu du mal avec les passage où le personnage passe d'un bout à l'autre de l'écran. Très dur à anticiper pour mon cerveau.  ::):

----------


## Kulfy

> *VVVVV*J'ai vraiment eu du mal avec les passage où le personnage passe d'un bout à l'autre de l'écran. Très dur à anticiper pour mon cerveau.


Et le Supergravitron, tu en penses quoi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Abralias

Pour moi VVVVVV c'est surtout Veni Vidi Vici.

D'ailleurs, j'ai jamais Vici.


C'est la seule chose que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire.




Je vais le réinstaller pour souffrir  :Emo:

----------


## Utharion

Ah ah. J'ai poussé un râle quand j'ai réussi celui là.

----------


## znokiss

> Pour moi VVVVVV c'est surtout Veni Vidi Vici.
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai jamais Vici.
> 
> 
> C'est la seule chose que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, ce passage de la mort qui m'a fait perdre des cheveux. 
Je crois bien que j'ai éjaculé quand je l'ai enfin passé.

----------


## PaulPoy

> *Assassin's Creed Origins*
> 
> AAA un peu moyen partout, qui reprend plein de trucs à Witcher 3 sans en avoir la personnalité. Un peu de grimpette, un peu d'infiltration, un peu de bagarre, un peu de tout pour faire plaisir à tout le monde quoi. Sa vraie force: ses graphismes et ses décors de dingo.


J'en ai fait un bon petit bout, et pour l'instant ça transpire ce que tu dis. Ca reste très plaisant, la jouabilité est assez souple, et le rythme est bon.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ah ah. J'ai poussé un râle quand j'ai réussi celui là.


Pareil.
Tout ça pour si peu, mais ce soulagement...

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Ahaha, ce passage de la mort qui m'a fait perdre des cheveux. 
> Je crois bien que j'ai éjaculé quand je l'ai enfin passé.


C'était à l'occasion de la Chandeleur ?

----------


## znokiss

Hem.. bon, n'en faisons pas tout un plat.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai terminé *Tormentum - Dark Sorrow*. Un point'n click plutôt bien foutu dans un univers très glauque. L'histoire est intéressante, il y a quelques choix qui influencent la fin (dommage 

Spoiler Alert! 


que la "bonne" fin soit si exigeante à obtenir

). Les puzzles étaient tous logiques. Bref, je recommande.

----------


## Bobbin

Fini *Dark Souls 3*, avec un strength build, tous les boss & DLC.

Mon troisième Dark Souls, dans l'ordre. Je me suis rendu compte qu'à la fin que les braises augmentaient les PV comme dans les autres jeux de la licence, donc tant pis je m'en suis servi que pour Friede.

Contrat rempli, difficile de départager Dark Souls 1 et 3. Le 3 est plus accessible et plus rapide, moins de points de frustration débiles mais un univers un peu plus générique et moins accrocheur. Le point fort du jeu, c'est les boss qui sont extraordinaires, variés, et offrent du challenge sans jamais être injustes. (bon ok Midir a peut-être un peu trop de PV)  Gaël est mon combat favori de toute la licence.

Un bon *9/10*

Globalement je suis dac avec à peu près tout ce qui est dit là-dedans :



ce qui me rend très impatient de jouer à Bloodborne, mais je vais me faire quelques jeux un peu plus relax d'ici là.

----------


## PaulPoy

Bloodborne aussi bon soit il je l'ai trouvé au moins 1 bon cran sous DS1. Moins de variété, de personnages charismatiques, de moments + épiques, d'un level design plus global, etc. Faudra vraiment que je me remotive à relancer DS2 pour pouvoir passer à DS3...  ::(:

----------


## Blackogg

> Du coup j'ai lancé Specter of Torment dans la foulée "pour tester et j'arrête direct après le tuto". 
> J'ai fait 4 mondes


Et ça a pas loupé, je me suis jeté sur *Specter of Torment* dès que j'avais du temps libre, et je l'ai donc fini ce soir.
C'était super, une fois de plus. Specter Knight est bien plus agréable à manier que Plague Knight, et en plus les niveaux sont cette fois-ci complètement nouveaux (les décors sont les mêmes, mais pas les tableaux). 
Pareil, les boss ont des patterns bien différents, mais sont dans l'ensemble plus simples que dans les autres jeux, la faute à Specter Knight qui est complètement pété  ::lol:: 

Je veux la suiiiiite ! Maintenant  :Vibre:

----------


## sebarnolds

Et je viens de terminer *Milkmaid of the Milky Way*, un point'n click assez sympa qui m'a été recommandé sur le forum. Les graphismes sont sympas, l'histoire aussi et les puzzles bien pensés. Sauf 

Spoiler Alert! 


celui de la grenouille je trouve

. C'est court, mais on passe un bon moment.

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *the Swapper* : un jeu "Braid-Limbo-like" dans une station spatiale. 
L'ambiance est vraiment prenante, visuellement c'est sympa (sans pour autant arriver au niveau d'un Braid à mon goût) et les énigmes sont plutôt bien trouvées. 
En gros, pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas : on détient le pouvoir de créer jusqu'à 4 clones de soi (qui vont imiter tous nos mouvements) vers lesquels on peut "transférer" sa conscience. Il faut donc exploiter ce pouvoir afin de récupérer des orbes qui permettront d'avancer dans l'histoire. À noter que l'on peut laisser de côté une salle sur laquelle on se casse les dents, c'est appréciable (sachant que pour finir le jeu, il faut quand même finir toutes les salles).

L'histoire est d'ailleurs assez intéressante, et tourne autour de ce pouvoir mystérieux, apparemment lié à des pierres extra-terrestres conscientes (?!). Pour ceux qui l'auraient déjà vu, cela m'a fait repenser à certains éléments du film "le prestige" de Christopher Nolan ...

Bref, un jeu qui vaut clairement le détour pour les amateurs de ce genre  ::):

----------


## Senuas

Trompé de topic, dsl.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Fini *the Swapper* : un jeu "Braid-Limbo-like" dans une station spatiale.


J'avais bcp apprécié le jeu aussi, notamment la toute fin qui m'avait marqué, mais j'ai souvenir d'avoir un peu "brute forcé" certains puzzles, ça manquait un peu de précision par endroit. Tu as eu des cas similaires aussi ?

----------


## Ginfizz

> *A Way Out* (avec ma douce) : J'aime bien les jeux de David Cage (déso les haterz), et ça en reprend les grandes lignes : linéarité, QTE, ambiance nanard série B pas faite exprès,.. Rajouter de la coop par dessus est une bonne idée même si tout est tellement évident et linéaire que communiquer n'est pas forcément indispensable. Tout le début en prison est assez sympa, mais ensuite ça devient longuet et pas bien intéressant.


Oui, même ressenti. C'est dommage parce qu'ils auraient pu faire quelque chose quelque chose de vraiment chouette avec des idées de gameplay plus inspirées pour exploiter la complémentarité des protagonistes.

Terminé *Uncharted: The Lost Legacy*

Un très bon UC. Le savoir-faire de Naughty Dog accumulé au fil des épisodes est bien présent :  technique, DA, mise en scène/narration, rythme, gameplay, tout est au top. La particularité de cet opus est bien sûr l'absence de Nathan Drake, auquel se substitue un duo Chloé / Nadine qui fonctionne bien et qui renouvelle agréablement l'approche du jeu. La recette est toujours la même mais la balance du gameplay penche un poil plus vers l'aspect aventure / exploration / énigmes au détriment des gunfights et scènes d'actions hollywoodiennes, qui restent quand même suffisamment présents.
Mention spéciale à la zone ouverte à découvrir en 4x4, map en main (j'ai beaucoup aimé la phase de recherche des jetons, quête annexe qui occupe une bonne place dans le jeu) et à la scène 

Spoiler Alert! 


des éléphants

  ::wub:: 

Bref, c'est mon UC préféré, j'espère que ND va continuer à pondre des jeux dans ce genre.

----------


## Gorillaz

> J'avais bcp apprécié le jeu aussi, notamment la toute fin qui m'avait marqué, mais j'ai souvenir d'avoir un peu "brute forcé" certains puzzles, ça manquait un peu de précision par endroit. Tu as eu des cas similaires aussi ?


Sur 1 ou 2 salles j'ai eu cette impression, mais globalement ça tenait la route. 
En tout cas ça vaut largement le coup de l'acheter sur 1 promo !

----------


## Laya

J'ai "fini" *final fantasy XIV stormblood*, c'est-à-dire l'histoire principale, l'arrivé au premier générique.

Je suis toujours assez partagé quand il faut faire une conclusion, j'ai beaucoup aimé l'extension mais c'est le genre de chose qui ne conviendrait pas à tout le monde. Il faut savoir supporté d'assez nombreux aller retour propre aux MMORPG et le fait de passer de sauveur d'un peuple à livreur de colis  :^_^:  . Heureusement même les moments de creux sont relativement bien écrits et la traduction est très bien réalisé, il y a de nombreuses références/jeux de mot français si on prend le temps de lire les quêtes (les inconnus, gaston la gaffe...).

Niveau histoire on a pas mal de cliché mais ils arrivent quasi toujours à m'étonner malgré cela. C'est assez dur à explicité mais c'est à la fois profond et superficiel, c'est un sentiment assez ambivalent. Reste que pour ceux qui aiment généralement ce qui vient du japon ça devrait relativement bien se passer. Un exemple que je pourrais avoir de cela et qui constitue un gros spoil c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le suicide du dernier boss une fois vaincu

, assez inattendu pour ma part.
Il y a une chose que je pourrais reprocher au jeu c'est sa manie à faire "revivre" quelques personnages censés être morts à un moment du jeu (d'autant que parfois la mort est réellement définitive).

Au niveau du gameplay ça fait parfaitement le boulot, certains râlent des cooldown de 2.5 sec au maximum, personnellement je trouve qu'il y a assez de chose à gérer pour ne pas s'ennuyer avec cette relative lenteur (en gros il y a environ 30 skill à utiliser). Les monstres rencontrés sont aussi très bien modélisés, les boss souvent charismatiques et les musiques sont sublimes  ::wub:: . 

En tant que support j'avais peu d'attentes pour les donjons, le plus long que j'ai du attendre ça a dû être 15 minute, en général c'était soit instantané soit quelques minutes (c'est un peu moins drôle du coté des dps). J'aime beaucoup le fait que le jeu soit quand même encore pas mal orienté vers le jeu en groupe. Aucun donjon de l'histoire n'est solo et c'est ce que j’attends personnellement d'un mmorpg.

Une chose assez agréable aussi c'est que l'histoire principale se fait avec très peu de grind, il faut parfois compléter un lvl pour continuer mais cela ne prend généralement pas 3 heures et tout s’enchaîne avec relative aisance.

Une autre chose très plaisante du jeu c'est la communauté, j'ai rencontré très peu de personnes toxiques. Lorsque l'on précise qu'on a jamais fait les donjons et que l'équipe meurt sur un passage "difficile" dans la très très grande majorité des cas quelqu'un nous explique les strats sans s'énerver ni insulter les joueurs et félicite les joueurs quand ils y arrivent.

Maintenant que cette partie est fini je vais commencer à m'approcher de ce qu'on appelle le end game avec les bon et mauvais coté ( + de grind, mais aussi plus de challenge), d'ici l’arrivé de la prochaine extension en juillet il me reste à faire de nombreuse quêtes de transitions et du grind au niveau des équipements.

Enfin les extensions proposent des paysage assez radicalement différents. La première était plus orienté médiéval européens (avec un gros mélange d'influence russe, allemande, gothiques, française...), quand la seconde est orienté sur des environnements bien + asiatiques.
par exemple les grandes villes : 
Stormblood

heavensward:


tl dr : Si vous aimez les MMORPG PVE avec une histoire qui tient une importance non négligeable allez-y.

----------


## Kelexel

*Gears of War 4
*
Je n'ai fais que la partie solo. C'était très très mauvais. Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas touché à une merde pareil. C'est simple, il n'y a aucun level design. Ya rien, c'est vide : couloir, arene. POINT FINAL. Incroyable. Ah si, il y a 2 passages de courses poursuites mais c'est mal foutu. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a à sauver du naufrage et ca prend 133GO sur le HDD. Allez 1/10 et adios la série. Heureusement que je l'ai eu gratos avec une manette. C'est dire la qualité du produit en solo.

----------


## Laya

> *Gears of War 4
> *
> Je n'ai fais que la partie solo. C'était très très mauvais. Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas touché à une merde pareil. C'est simple, il n'y a aucun level design. Ya rien, c'est vide : couloir, arene. POINT FINAL. Incroyable. Ah si, il y a 2 passages de courses poursuites mais c'est mal foutu. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a à sauver du naufrage et ca prend 133GO sur le HDD. Allez 1/10 et adios la série. Heureusement que je l'ai eu gratos avec une manette. C'est dire la qualité du produit en solo.


Mais tu aimais les précédent opus, ou c'est le genre que tu n'aimes pas?

----------


## akaraziel

*Horizon : Zero Dawn*

Bon j'ai enfin réussi à me motiver pour le finir après l'avoir laissé trainer quelques mois.
Et c'était pas si mal. Mais pas parfait.

Les + :
-C'est beau. Vraiment. Enfin, je pense que ce qui joue le plus réside dans le choix des couleurs qui donne un rendu vraiment "réaliste" et franchement bluffant, malgré des nuits sans doute un chouia trop claires.
-Le scénario. Pas original, mais agréable à suivre.
-Une DA qui a de la gueule.
-Combats contre les "mechanimaux" plutôt cools malgré certains défauts.

Les - :
-Trop dirigiste. Va par là, grimpe par ici sur les trucs marqués en jaune, tout est indiqué sur la map, (presque) zéro exploration.
-C'est bugué de ouf. J'ai réussi à figer les mobs, nager dans une flaque d'eau, être bloqué par un cadavre de "méchanimal", y'a des items qui spawnent dans des rochers.
-On. Voit. Que. Dalle. Le FOV est beaucoup trop réduit du coup c'est facile de perdre les mobs de vue ou de se retrouver bloqué par un arbre ou un rocher (voire même de tomber d'une falaise) en voulant esquiver. Ça rend aussi les combats bordéliques contre plusieurs ennemis, d'autant qu'il n'y a pas de lock.
-IA complètement à la ramasse. Mais aussi omnisciente. Si elle nous détecte elle va pas biter que tu piège la même porte en boucle, et d'un autre côté elle va directement savoir où chercher après s'être prise un piège posé en étant caché.
-Ramasser des merdes tous les 2 mètres.
-Doublages FR inégaux.



En cherchant à me focaliser le plus possible sur la quête principale, j'ai trouvé la balade plutôt agréable malgré ses défauts.
Je peux vraiment pas dire que c'est un mauvais jeu, je flingue un peu le jeu sur les aspects négatifs mais c'est surtout parce qu'il avait un sacré potentiel alors qu'il se contente de copier un peu maladroitement la concurrence (coucou AC), ce qui donne l'impression de se bouffer le même jeu avec une skin différente à chaque fois.
Mais surtout je trouve que son plus gros défaut, en ce qui me concerne, c'est de passer après Breath of the Wild qui donne un goût assez fade à l'expérience open world de HZD.

----------


## Kelexel

J'ai fais la trilogie sur 360 et refait le premier en version remaster sur pc il y a quelques mois. Ca passait mieux que cet opus. La, les perso sont très fades, les dialogues se contentent de décrire l'action et l'environnement (donc fini les bonnes réparties series  :B): , il y a très peu de renouvellement dans les situations, c'est vraiment tout le temps la même construction de niveau, ça fait très jeu arriéré. 

Ca se trouve, ils ont mis le paquet sur le multi vu que j'ai toujours eu des échos plutôt positifs mais là le solo, si c'était pour faire ça, ils auraient pu s'en passer. Bref c'est mauvais et il sera très vite oublié, si c'est pas déjà le cas !

----------


## Groufac

Ayant eu quelques jours de vacances récemment, j'ai fait une session rattrapage de "vieux" jeux, pour ma culture et parce qu'ils me tentaient depuis longtemps  ::P: 

*Alan Wake*: ça fait depuis facile 7-8 ans qu'il était dans mon backlog  ::lol::  En tant que grosse flipette j'avais pris peur lors de l'intro du jeu à l'époque ... mais en fait le jeu ne fait pas peur et il y a zero jumpscare.
12 h pour le finir avec ses DLC.
Agréablement surpris par l'ensemble, l'ambiance fantastique & oppressante défonce. Visuellement le jeu est toujours beau grâce au boulot magnifique sur les lumières lors des scènes de nuit, impressionnant.
D'un point de vue narratif il y a à boire à à manger: certains bons moments de narration environnementale lorsque l'on se ballade, les pages de livre qui racontent la suite ou ce qu'il se passe dans la tête d'un perso secondaire sont une bonne idée. 

Les scène scriptées sont plutôt réussies, par contre cette voix off qui explique ce qu'on fait à l'écran est franchement dispensable, ça surligne beaucoup trop des instants qui auraient pu être magiques sans ça.
Côté gameplay c'est répétitif (comme tous les TPS?  ::ninja:: ) il doit y avoir moins d'une dizaine d'ennemis différents et les solutions face à eux ne sont pas légions, par contre les quelques armes sont toute assez jouissives à utiliser :D
Je comprend qu'il ait déçu à l'époque où tout le monde attendait un vaste open world ultra fouillé (d'ailleurs quand on voit les décors ça se sent qu'ils avaient commencé à être développé ainsi), sauf que vu la mode actuelle des OW, un jeu gros budget en couloir et assez synthétique c'est rafraîchissant  ::P: 
Vivement la suite (  ::ninja::  )



*Jotun*: Choppé gratos il y a fort longtemps, un autre jeu à ambiance mais très différent du précédent ! Visuellement il y a pas beaucoup de jeux 2D aussi jolis que ce truc, l'impression d'être dans un mélange de peinture et de dessin animé 80's. Sacré boulot pour un premier jeu du studio, c'est vraiment un jeu minimaliste mais avec des bonnes idées. Chaque boss à affronter est radicalement différent des autres et ses différentes phases sont soignées, tout comme les zones pour atteindre ces boss qui reposent chacune sur une idée de gameplay différente. Les panoramas lors de ces passages sont à tuer, j'en veux en fond d'écran  ::love::  Le gameplay est simple et assez lourd (on joue une grosse bourrine qui porte un hache de 50 kilos) mais juste assez équilibré pour rendre le tout intéressant à jouer.
5h de jeu au total pour vider le jeu et débloquer tous les pouvoirs & améliorations.
Le reproche qu'on lui fera surement c'est qu'on passe pas mal de temps à se balader dans des décors sans faire grand chose entre les combats, il faut aimer la contemplation mais c'est mon cas donc j'ai pas été gêné.
A noter la difficulté: assez simple pour le jeu au global, les boss sont tombés en 2 à 4 try .... sauf pour le boss de fin, beaucoup plus dur  :Sweat: 


Spoiler Alert! 


En vrai j'ai réalisé qu'on pouvait bloquer ses attaques après avoir finir le jeu  :Boom:  en matant un mec sur Youtube par curiosité





*Star Wars - Republic Commando*: Un shooter de 2005 qui nous fait incarner un troufion++ parmi les clones de la République. La particularité c'est qu'on gère une petite escouade de commandos qui ont le bon gout de pas être trop cons et d'être assez puissants pour pouvoir s'appuyer sur eux lors des affrontement à 4 vs beaucoup.  Il y a quelques mécaniques de gestion de son escouade: gestion de postes de tirs prédéfinis, soins, formations, replis ... c'est ultra simpliste mais ça a le mérite d'être là, d'être assez fluide et de créer un attachement à son petit groupe à force.
Honnêtement le gameplay a énormément vieillit (gestion de l'iron sight rigide, mécaniques de soin parfois fastidieuses, flingues pas forcément folichons, certains ennemis sacs à PV) de même que les visuels, mais en tant que fan SW ça a le mérite de proposer un autre regard sur cet univers, en vivant le truc depuis le sol parmi les prolos  :Coco: 
Ça dure 10h, à réserver aux fans

Spoiler Alert! 


 de la prélogie  ::ninja:: 





*Portal 2*: Je vais pas trop m'étendre, je suppose que tout le monde y a joué. 
13h pour finir le mode solo & le coop, j'aurai aimé un peu plus mais toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin  ::P: 
A noter quand même: en coop on a commencé par la première salle que l'on croise qui est ... le DLC avec les énigmes les plus chiadés du jeu.
Résultats après avoir passé 1 à 2 heures à résoudre des énigmes qui nous retournaient la tête, on a enchaîné par le tuto du jeu  ::ninja::  Ça nous a accéléré la suite mais ça nous a un peu gâché l’expérience  ::'(: 
En tout cas le jeu est génial, je comprend qu'il soit culte tant il est bien foutu à tous les niveaux.

----------


## La Marmotta

> *Alan Wake*: ç
> Je comprend qu'il ait déçu à l'époque où tout le monde attendait un vaste open world ultra fouillé (d'ailleurs quand on voit les décors ça se sent qu'ils avaient commencé à être développé ainsi), sauf que vu la mode actuelle des OW, un jeu gros budget en couloir et assez synthétique c'est rafraîchissant 
> Vivement la suite (  )


J'ai jamais compris cet argument d'être déçu parce qu'un jeu ne proposait pas un open world, même si ça avait été annoncé à un moment lors du développement. Je préfère largement un jeu linéaire au level design maîtrisé, qui met en valeur le rythme de l'aventure (un point essentiel pour un jeu d'épouvante !) et c'est ce que fait parfaitement Alan Wake. J'ai bien dû le faire 5-6 fois à l'époque, tant l'histoire, l'ambiance et la narration m'avaient plu.
Ceux qui sortent cet argument ("ouin ouin c'est pas un open world donc j'ai décidé que le jeu est nul") a le don de m'énerver. Un pote m'avait sorti à l'époque qu'il n'avait pas aimé Dishonored parce que c'était pas du monde ouvert. Mais merde quoi.

----------


## s3rgei

Gears 4 c'est quand même vachement beau et amusant à défaut d'être très passionnant côté level-design. Comme l'histoire se déroule sur une nuit pour se terminer sur une séquence Pacific Rim au petit matin je l'ai trouvé sympathique. Massacrer un zerg géant à cout de pâles d'hélicos c'était très fun comme séquence. J'aime les plaisirs simples, c'est Gears quoi  ::ninja:: 
(on espère quand même que le 5 soit plus ambitieux..)

----------


## madgic

> Ceux qui sortent cet argument ("ouin ouin c'est pas un open world donc j'ai décidé que le jeu est nul") a le don de m'énerver. Un pote m'avait sorti à l'époque qu'il n'avait pas aimé Dishonored parce que c'était pas du monde ouvert. Mais merde quoi.


Change de pote

----------


## Groufac

> J'ai jamais compris cet argument d'être déçu parce qu'un jeu ne proposait pas un open world, même si ça avait été annoncé à un moment lors du développement. Je préfère largement un jeu linéaire au level design maîtrisé, qui met en valeur le rythme de l'aventure (un point essentiel pour un jeu d'épouvante !) et c'est ce que fait parfaitement Alan Wake. J'ai bien dû le faire 5-6 fois à l'époque, tant l'histoire, l'ambiance et la narration m'avaient plu.
> Ceux qui sortent cet argument ("ouin ouin c'est pas un open world donc j'ai décidé que le jeu est nul") a le don de m'énerver. Un pote m'avait sorti à l'époque qu'il n'avait pas aimé Dishonored parce que c'était pas du monde ouvert. Mais merde quoi.


Dans ce cas précis, je pense que c'est parce que c'est ce que le jeu devait être au départ lors des premières promesses... et finalement ils se sont orientés vers autre chose pendant le développement.
Donc forcément certains ont été déçus de pas voir ce qu'ils attendaient.

Aussi, on avait peut être une vision un peu plus "idéalisée" des open world en 2010 qu'aujourd'hui, où on a bien vu les limites du concept.

----------


## Zerger

Sans forcément vouloir un open world, ca reste un gros couloir Alan Wake. Le passage où on conduit une bagnole et qu'on a accès à une aire de jeu un peu plus large reste quand même une grosse bouffée d'air frais j'avais trouvé.
Bon perso, ce qui m'a vraiment le plus gonflé dans le jeu, ce sont les mini cinématiques avant chaque combat, j'ai trouvé que ca cassait totalement le rythme et l'immersion du jeu.

----------


## Groufac

Perso ça m'a évité de sursauter et donc j'ai pu finir le jeu, j'aurai du mal à leur reprocher  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Ils m'ont donné envie de quitter le jeu plusieurs fois. Comme Zerger, j'aurais trouvé le jeu bien plus agréable sans ces pénibles combats annoncés à grand renfort de flou / ralenti.

Je me suis demandé plusieurs fois l'intérêt de ces parties action dans Alan Wake, c'est un peu un écrivain à la base, pas un paramilitaire. Mais non, tranquille le mec, il enchaine les esquives comme un ninja et colle des headshots en courant.

----------


## KiwiX

*Bioshock Infinite*

Environ 12h et c'était très long. Ambiance bien sympa mais gameplay mouif tendance bof + appuyer sur F pour fouiller cadavre/caisse/coffre à la con.

----------


## Anhumes

*Shadow of the colossus*

Un gros mouif.

Le jeu pourrait être cool si : 
- Le cheval n'était pas une catastrophe
- La caméra n'en faisait pas régulièrement qu'à sa tête. 
- Combo des 2 précédents points. Ce qui permet notamment de bien apprécier le poping de la végétation quand on est à dos de cheval.
- la visée de l'arc qui peut sortir de l'écran car la caméra ne suit pas le curseur.
Petit spoile pour celui-là


Spoiler Alert! 


- Triple  combo quand tu dois tiré à l'arc depuis le cheval avec une camera qui te montre de superbes paysages au lieu du colosse !


- Une physique aux fraises, avec de moment où tu es aimanté vers le colosses car même les développeurs en ont eu conscience.
- Un perso qui fait la sieste au sol pendant 1/2 heure à chaque fois qu'il se prend un coup. Nan sérieux qui parmi les développeur s'est dit "éh alors là le perso va mettre 2 heure à se relever, les joueurs vont trop s'éclater !"

Le monde est magnifique visuellement mais tellement vide que j'ai eu aucune empathie pendant tout le jeu. (spoile fin du jeu)


Spoiler Alert! 


En gros on est un gars égoiste près à zigouiller 16 colosses pour sauver une fille dont nous ne savons même pas qui elle est pour lui. Tout ça pour qu'à la fin on découvre que "oh nan la voix qui nous ordonne de tuer les colosse bah en faite elle est pas gentille". Et que la fille réussite dans une vallée coupé du reste du monde. 






Point positif : 
- Zigouiller des gros colosse c'était cool.
- L'architecture. (d'ailleurs c'est dommage le temple au centre de la map avait l'air fun à explorer mais en faite non)

Gros gros mouif / 20

----------


## KiwiX

*One Finger Death Punch 2*

Bon, c'est juste le mode normal mais c'était cool et ça va continuer de l'être puisqu'il reste encore du contenu à gratter + les difficultés supérieures. Très bon jeu, achetez-le.

----------


## Blackogg

> *One Finger Death Punch 2*
> 
> Bon, c'est juste le mode normal mais c'était cool et ça va continuer de l'être puisqu'il reste encore du contenu à gratter + les difficultés supérieures. Très bon jeu, achetez-le.


J'ai découvert le mode "No Luca no!" en matant le live de GK. Je recommande (et j'ai honte mais c'est le genre de connerie qui peut me faire acheter un jeu)  ::lol::

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Yakuza Kiwami*, juste après Yakuza Zero. 

Bon, c'était sympa mais il fait clairement pâle figure face a Yakuza Zero qui lui est en tout point supérieur. Reste des personnages assez fort, une histoire somme toute classique mais bien mené. Après je ne peux pas trop leur en vouloir non plus, après tout c'est un remake d'un jeu PS2, qui plus est le premier de la série ils ne pouvaient pas faire de miracle à ce niveau là.

En route pour Kiwami 2.  ::lol:: 

Et après je vais devoir attendre comme un con les portages du 3/4/5/6.  :tired:  ::'(:

----------


## parpaingue

> A noter quand même: en coop on a commencé par la première salle que l'on croise qui est ... le DLC avec les énigmes les plus chiadés du jeu.
> Résultats après avoir passé 1 à 2 heures à résoudre des énigmes qui nous retournaient la tête, on a enchaîné par le tuto du jeu  Ça nous a accéléré la suite mais ça nous a un peu gâché l’expérience


C'est marrant de lire ça, quand je l'avais fait il y a quelques années avec un pote on a fait la même "bourde". L'accès à ces niveaux finaux est vraiment trop central et évident par rapport à la progression normale.

----------


## Groufac

Ouais tu les croises juste avant d'atteindre la "zone 1" (et t'es même pas au courant à ce moment là que tu es dans un hub) donc ça parait logique de les regarder en premier.

----------


## Kelexel

> *Shadow of the colossus*
> 
> 
> 
> Gros gros mouif / 20


Je suis dessus actuellement, entièrement d'accord avec tout ce que tu dis. J'y ajoute l’extrême lourdeur du perso, j'ai l'impression de jouer avec un tank. La maniabilité est tellement rigide que s'en est déplaisant.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai fais la trilogie sur 360 et refait le premier en version remaster sur pc il y a quelques mois. Ca passait mieux que cet opus. La, les perso sont très fades, les dialogues se contentent de décrire l'action et l'environnement (donc fini les bonnes réparties series , il y a très peu de renouvellement dans les situations, c'est vraiment tout le temps la même construction de niveau, ça fait très jeu arriéré. 
> 
> Ca se trouve, ils ont mis le paquet sur le multi vu que j'ai toujours eu des échos plutôt positifs mais là le solo, si c'était pour faire ça, ils auraient pu s'en passer. Bref c'est mauvais et il sera très vite oublié, si c'est pas déjà le cas !


Pareil, j'étais un gros gros fan des trois premiers, que j'ai fini un nombre de fois trop élevé pour en parler ici...Mais alors celui-là, la manette me tombe des mains dès les premières minutes. Peut-être que je suis devenu allergique au genre depuis le temps. Mais GOW2 et GOW3 possèdent tellement de niveaux épiques, j'ai peur que ce dernier n'apporte pas ces passages un peu dingue.

----------


## schouffy

> *Shadow of the colossus*
> (...)
> Le monde est magnifique visuellement mais tellement vide que j'ai eu aucune empathie pendant tout le jeu.


Les contrôles sont pas ouf ouais, en tout cas sur l'original. Bien content d'y avoir joué sur émulateur avec les quicksaves, sinon j'aurais sans doute ragé un peu.
Par contre j'ai l'impression que t'es un peu passé à côté du jeu, j'ai trouvé que c'était une belle expérience pour ce que tu y ressens et t'avais pas l'air très ouvert pour ressentir des trucs (c'est pas une critique hein, plus un constat) ? C'est un jeu qui dégage vraiment quelque chose par son ambiance, les musiques, l'environnement, le mystère, la solitude qui s'en dégage, ...
De l'empathie, j'en avais pas pour le "héros", je trouvais que c'était un vrai connard, mais pour les colosses. Quand tu les agresses alors qu'ils ont rien demandé, la musique qui se déclenche quand ils meurent, ... 
Et puis faut avouer que y'a des moments super épiques.

----------


## PaulPoy

> *Assassin's Creed Origins*
> 
> AAA un peu moyen partout, qui reprend plein de trucs à Witcher 3 sans en avoir la personnalité. Un peu de grimpette, un peu d'infiltration, un peu de bagarre, un peu de tout pour faire plaisir à tout le monde quoi. Sa vraie force: ses graphismes et ses décors de dingo. La map est immense et il y a toujours un temple à admirer, un paysage à découvrir, une caverne à explorer et c'est ULTRA beau. Par contre ça n'a pas une direction artistique hyper affirmée, on est encore dans le photoréalisme lambda.
> Si vous aimez AC, foncez.
> Si AC vous laisse indifférent mais que vous kiffez l'Antiquité, achetez le mode promenade. Vous aurez l'essentiel de ce que le jeu offre.


Fini à mon tour en 32h (enfin l'histoire, et un peu d'à côté pour suivre le rythme des niveaux nécessaires). Idem que toi. Un bon jeu, pas de doute, c'est plaisant manette en main et le rythme est bien là. Mais tant d'argent pour "juste" un bon jeu c'est presque dommage. 
Je voulais voir ce que donnait cette "nouvelle" formule, et bien pas grand chose de fabuleux au final. Je n'ai pas retrouvé l'ambiance particulière qui m'avait bien plu de AC2. 
J'en avais entendu des caisses sur les perso et leur histoire, mais j'ai passé la moitié du jeu à me demander ce que je faisais. La façon de narrer les événements (par la mise en scène ou le gameplay) m'a souvent paru confuse ou trop expéditive (ou je n'étais pas dans le mood au fur et à mesure...). Quel intérêt de faire 1 aire de jeu et des décors si grands pour un tel contenu sans réelle âme (au delà de quel moment "wahou") ?

----------


## Zodex

*Call of Cthulhu*

Ben c'est plutôt pas mal, l'histoire se suit, la DA envoie du petit bois, j'ai fini en faisant 

Spoiler Alert! 


le "counter-ritual" (assez flou, mais mon perso a sauvé Drake), vu que j'avais comme autre option "Perform the ritual" (pas adapté à mon RP) et un autre truc pas clair genre "laisse tomber".

 C'est pas franchement la meilleure fin que j'ai vu dans un jeu vidéo, mais je referais le jeu plus tard en mode "occulte" en essayant de perdre le plus de "sanity" possible et en lisant et faisant les trucs les plus fous.

A par ça, le jeu est plombé par des passages absolument nuls à chier d'infiltration - mais je hais viscéralement l'infiltration dans les JV, ça aide pas. A ce titre, le chapitre 12 fut une douloureuse expérience. Y'a un autre truc que je hais dans les JV, c'est quand il faut se planquer pour échapper à des trucs, alors que je n'ai pas de notions de profondeur ou de localisation de son, vu que je joue à un jeu vidéo. Pareil, y'a un chapitre qui m'a bien râpé les noix. M'enfin, c'est chaud de trouver un jeu d'aventure Lovecraftien sans ces malheureuses phases (à part Darkness Within, en n'en fait plus des comme ça  :Fouras: ).
Pis les actions contextuelles, le perso qui saute si l'histoire le veut bien et qui du coup
ne peut pas passer au dessus d'un truc de 5 centimètres de haut, ou encore le fait que même si on a compris ou le jeu veut en venir pour une "énigme", on ne peut pas la court-circuiter, il faut passer par les phases décidées par le jeu. Manque d'interactivité, quoi.

J'en ressort néanmoins très satisfait, en bon Lovecraft-whore que je suis. Vivement The Sinking City !

EDIT - Bizarre, ma balise spoiler se comporte comme un balise spoiler2. Surement un coup des Grands Anciens.  :tired:

----------


## Zodex

Et pouf, dans la foulée je commence et fini *What remains of Edith Finch*. Non, j'ai juste une poussière dans l’œil.

Sérieusement, des simulateurs de marche comme ça, j'en veux plus souvent. C'est délicat, subtil et varié, dans cette catégorie de jeu ça fait parti de ceux que je garderais en mémoire un paquet de temps - l'autre étant The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, qui m'avait aussi beaucoup plu.

Accessoirement, j'ai aussi fait *Virginia*, qui raconte une chouette histoire. J'adore la mise en scène et l'utilisation quasi-abusive des ellipses, je trouve que ça marche très bien. Ça fait bien que ça d'ailleurs, marcher, ainsi que cliquer sur l'écran pour faire des trucs chiants.

Bon, maintenant j'hésite entre me refaire tous les *Myst* ou refaire The Longest Journey pour découvrir Dreamfall et Dreamfall Chapters, en sachant parfaitement que je vais détester les phases s'infiltration du 2ème opus.

----------


## Dicsaw

What Remain of Edith Finch  :Perfect: 

Ça faisait longtemps qu'il me tentait (et j'ai loupé l'offre sur le epic store  :Boom: ) mais heureusement Sony pense à ses pigeons qui paient pour le jeu en ligne, le jeu est dans le ps+ du moi de Mai. 
Le jeu donc, c'est super. Narration au top, on ne s’ennuie jamais avec l'enchainement des petites séquences, on évolue dans la maison sans chercher son chemin pendant dix plombes et ça transpire l'inventivité partout, c'est pas du walking simulator qui pourrait être transposé simplement en film. C'est un vrai jeu vidéo qui utilise l'interaction avec le joueur, assez simplement en apparence, mais le fond y est et il y a beaucoup de choses à en tirer. Tout sonne juste, on en prend plein les yeux, les différentes histoires sont lourdes de sens sans être cryptiques... je le mets au panthéon de ces jeux en marge du reste des productions du genre, ces trucs qui "élèvent" les gens, qui leur parle, plutôt que de proposer simplement une histoire qui pourrait être suivie en livre ou en film (au coté d'Everything et Journey).

Je ne savais rien du jeu (ni du studio mais après une séquence ça m'a rappelé The Unfinished Swan et... c'est la même boite) et je conseille d'y jouer en vous renseignant un minimum (voir pas du tout) dessus mais dans tous les cas il faut le faire, ça prend même pas une soirée à finir et ce ne sera pas du temps perdu.





> Par contre j'ai l'impression que t'es un peu passé à côté du jeu


A peine.

----------


## Hyeud

> Bon, maintenant j'hésite entre me refaire tous les *Myst* ou refaire The Longest Journey pour découvrir Dreamfall et Dreamfall Chapters, en sachant parfaitement que je vais détester les phases s'infiltration du 2ème opus.


Y'en a très peu, tu peux y aller les yeux fermés.

----------


## Zodex

> Y'en a très peu, tu peux y aller les yeux fermés.


Tu sais, j'ai failli arrêter Call of Cthulhu dès la scène de la galerie d'art... Quelle purge cette séquence !

----------


## Woshee

Globalement dans les jeux vidéo, y'a deux types de séquences qui m'emmerdent : l'infiltration et la protection d'un pnj dans des jeux dont ce n'est pas un élément essentiel dans le reste du jeu.... Ça m'en a fait abandonner certains...

----------


## Zodex

Bon, finalement en fouinant mon DD externe pour retrouver The Longest Journey j'ai vu que j'avais *LIMBO*, du coup je viens de le finir. C'est la journée des jeux joyeux.  :Emo: 
Artistiquement, c'est magnifique, la DA est à tomber et les environnement, floutés par le contrechamp, respirent la tristesse et l'abandon. Comme le petit garçon que l'on incarne d'ailleurs, tout le monde le rejette (ou presque ?). Je suis mort BEAUCOUP de fois, en plus je suis une telle buse en jeu de plate-formes ET d'énigmes, c'était parfois assez consternant... Mais très drôle aussi, y'a un côté grotesque de voir ce garçonnet se faire démembrer par tout et n'importe quoi. Les énigmes sont assez variées, mis tout ça est très court et peu profond finalement. La "balade" vaut quand même le coup, ne serait-ce que pour l’ambiance et la DA.
Ça m'a donné envie de faire le jeu suivant des devs, INSIDE, mais quelqu'un m'avais spoilé la fin. Y'en a un autre du même style, Orphan dans un style graphique semblable mais avec du shoot :



Quelqu'un connait ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> (...)Y'en a un autre du même style, Orphan dans un style graphique semblable mais avec du shoot :
> Quelqu'un connait ?


Je l'ai sur GOG, je l'avais acheté pour ma nièce qui adore Inside, mais la petite est terrifiée par le passage dans les grottes... De ce que j'en ai vu, c'est très chouette visuellement et le perso (j'ai juste joué un peu, genre un peu d'explo et fait le premier boss) se contrôle bien. Du peu que j'en ai fait, ça m'a aussi rappelé Heart Of Darkness, mais en plus sombre.

Par contre c'est quand même différent de Limbo/Inside, il y a des combats (après genre 1 heure de jeu), on a accès à un inventaire et le jeu a aussi quelques énigmes environnementales, mais rien de bien sorcier. Ah oui et aussi de l'infiltration, avec des ennemis qui ont l'oreille très fine, ce que j'ai apprécié perso.

Et pour finir, le jeu est traduit en français, ce qui est toujours un plus.

----------


## Ruadir

*Dark Souls 3*
Une merveille, un véritable bonheur que de parcourir le Royaume crépusculaire de Lothric. 
Rien à dire sur les mécaniques de gameplay qui s’imbriquent parfaitement ni sur la difficulté exigeante mais jamais frustrante ou insurmontable. Le jeu est fun, agréable et offre un véritable sentiment de progression et de récompense qui pousse le joueur à aller de l'avant. Tout a été dit je pense mais c'est vraiment bien foutu.
Se conjugue à cela une direction artistique gothique époustouflante et une ambiance à la fois morose et mélancolique digne des ambiances offertes par les écrits de Clark Ashton Smith ou de Lord Dunsany. 
Un bon point pour l'OST prodigieuse et pour le boss "atmosphérique" de la Danseuse.  ::wub:: 
J'ai également adoré l'écriture cryptique et toute la mythologie de cet univers si singulier. C'était déjà la cas dans les précédents mais il y a ici quelque chose de plus fort, de plus grandiose dû au déclin inévitable et définitif du monde.
Une fantastique expérience digne des éloges reçues !!  ::wub:: 

à côté de cela :

*The Surge* c'est comme Dark souls mais sans le level-design passionnant qui incite à l'exploration, sans la bande-son majestueuse, sans l'écriture qui s'inspire des classiques du genre, sans la direction artistique de qualité et sans aucune autre qualité que des combats sympa...sauf que l’équilibrage est odieux et la difficulté bien plus injuste. 
Franchement, j'ai rarement vu un jeu aussi plat en terme de direction artistique. Créativement parlant j'ai juste l'impression de voir une coquille vide qui surfe sur la mode sans avoir quelque chose à raconter ou à mettre en avant.
Bof.

----------


## Getz

Fini *Danganronpa V3*. Un épisode qui termine parfaitement la série, avec un excellent final! 
C'est toujours aussi bavard, mais la mise en scène très dynamique, l'humour, les retournements de situations, les personnages font que l'on ne s'ennuie jamais.
Il y a biens certains mini-jeux moins passionnants pendant les procès (le crazy taxy, les blocs à péter), mais rien de rédhibitoire.
Et la traduction française (bien qu'inégale, certains textes d'interface comportant des erreurs vraiment grossières alors que les dialogues s'en sortent bien mieux) est vraiment la bienvenue! J'ai bien fait les deux précédents épisodes en anglais, mais y jouer dans sa langue maternelle apporte vraiment un confort supplémentaire, surtout pendant les procès. D'autant plus que l'humour absurde est très bien traduit!

----------


## Zodex

> Je l'ai sur GOG, je l'avais acheté pour ma nièce qui adore Inside, mais la petite est terrifiée par le passage dans les grottes... De ce que j'en ai vu, c'est très chouette visuellement et le perso (j'ai juste joué un peu, genre un peu d'explo et fait le premier boss) se contrôle bien. Du peu que j'en ai fait, ça m'a aussi rappelé Heart Of Darkness, mais en plus sombre.
> 
> Par contre c'est quand même différent de Limbo/Inside, il y a des combats (après genre 1 heure de jeu), on a accès à un inventaire et le jeu a aussi quelques énigmes environnementales, mais rien de bien sorcier. Ah oui et aussi de l'infiltration, avec des ennemis qui ont l'oreille très fine, ce que j'ai apprécié perso.
> 
> Et pour finir, le jeu est traduit en français, ce qui est toujours un plus.


Ok merci ! T'as de drôles de cadeaux pour ta nièce toi .  :tired: 
M'enfin si y'a de l'infiltration, ça va moins me plaire.




> *The Surge* c'est comme Dark souls mais sans le level-design passionnant qui incite à l'exploration, sans la bande-son majestueuse, sans l'écriture qui s'inspire des classiques du genre, sans la direction artistique de qualité et sans aucune autre qualité que des combats sympa...sauf que l’équilibrage est odieux et la difficulté bien plus injuste. 
> Franchement, j'ai rarement vu un jeu aussi plat en terme de direction artistique. Créativement parlant j'ai juste l'impression de voir une coquille vide qui surfe sur la mode sans avoir quelque chose à raconter ou à mettre en avant.
> Bof.


Marrant parce que je trouve que The Surge est plus labyrinthique que DS3... Il ne m'est jamais arrivé dans ce dernier d'être perdu, par contre les suées que j'ai pris dans The Surge à explorer des niveaux en espérant tomber sur un raccourci, en me demandant fébrilement si je vais à gauche, à droite ou en bas pour espérer trouver un havre de paix, à mourir dans des endroits hyper loin des ces havres... M'enfin le level design est bien le seul point sur lequel je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi !

----------


## Ruadir

> Marrant parce que je trouve que The Surge est plus labyrinthique que DS3... Il ne m'est jamais arrivé dans ce dernier d'être perdu, par contre les suées que j'ai pris dans The Surge à explorer des niveaux en espérant tomber sur un raccourci, en me demandant fébrilement si je vais à gauche, à droite ou en bas pour espérer trouver un havre de paix, à mourir dans des endroits hyper loin des ces havres... M'enfin le level design est bien le seul point sur lequel je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi !


Alors je n'arrive pas trop à comprendre. 
Tu as aimé le level-design de The Surge ? 
Car je me suis peut-être mal exprimé mais je le trouve également labyrinthique mais dans le mauvais sens du terme. C'est à dire que la configuration de l'usine couplée à un DA hyper-générique font que je me suis paumé de manière frustrante plus d'une fois. Marrant au début mais finalement plutôt pénible, d'autant plus que le jeu ne récompense pas l'exploration à travers la découverte d'environnements différents. J'ai vraiment trouvé qu'il y avait un manque de renouvellement constant dans la manière d'aborder les niveaux.
Autant j'adore me perdre dans l'univers de DS, autant sur celui de The Surge, j'avais juste envie de le terminer le plus vite possible à partir d'un moment.

Après j'imagine que cela dépend de la raison première pour laquelle on joue au jeu.

----------


## schouffy

ça dure combien de temps The Surge ? howlongtobeat dit 20h mais ça me parait beaucoup, j'ai toujours entendu dire que c'était court ?

----------


## Zodex

> Alors je n'arrive pas trop à comprendre. 
> Tu as aimé le level-design de The Surge ? 
> Car je me suis peut-être mal exprimé mais je le trouve également labyrinthique mais dans le mauvais sens du terme. C'est à dire que la configuration de l'usine couplée à un DA hyper-générique font que je me suis paumé de manière frustrante plus d'une fois. Marrant au début mais finalement plutôt pénible, d'autant plus que le jeu ne récompense pas l'exploration à travers la découverte d'environnements différents. J'ai vraiment trouvé qu'il y avait un manque de renouvellement constant dans la manière d'aborder les niveaux.
> Autant j'adore me perdre dans l'univers de DS, autant sur celui de The Surge, j'avais juste envie de le terminer le plus vite possible à partir d'un moment.
> 
> Après j'imagine que cela dépend de la raison première pour laquelle on joue au jeu.


Ouais, j'ai tout de suite accepté l'idée que je ne visiterais que des environnements industriels (j'ai attendu la sortie du DLC fête foraine avant d'acheter), et du coup je savais que je ne verrais rien d'autre, donc ça passe mieux pour moi, et je trouve que l'exploration est récompensée par pas mal de petits secrets, genre des coffres ou des trucs à récupérer. Et je trouve le côté labyrinthique justifié par cet environnement industriel, c'est une usine de la taille d'une ville (en exagérant un peu, certes). Mais moi aussi des fois ça m'a frustré, j'avoue. D'ailleurs c'est con, mais j'ai beaucoup moins aimé le DLC, qui offre pourtant un environnement différent et plus original !




> ça dure combien de temps The Surge ? howlongtobeat dit 20h mais ça me parait beaucoup, j'ai toujours entendu dire que c'était court ?


Steam me dit que j'ai mis 36 heures à le finir, puis je l'avais recommencé en ng+ mais pas longtemps car je me suis fais défoncé dès le début par les nouveaux ennemis surpuissants du ng+...

----------


## Cabfire

> Alors je n'arrive pas trop à comprendre. 
> Tu as aimé le level-design de The Surge ? 
> Car je me suis peut-être mal exprimé mais je le trouve également labyrinthique mais dans le mauvais sens du terme. C'est à dire que la configuration de l'usine couplée à un DA hyper-générique font que je me suis paumé de manière frustrante plus d'une fois. Marrant au début mais finalement plutôt pénible, d'autant plus que le jeu ne récompense pas l'exploration à travers la découverte d'environnements différents. J'ai vraiment trouvé qu'il y avait un manque de renouvellement constant dans la manière d'aborder les niveaux.
> Autant j'adore me perdre dans l'univers de DS, autant sur celui de The Surge, j'avais juste envie de le terminer le plus vite possible à partir d'un moment.
> 
> Après j'imagine que cela dépend de la raison première pour laquelle on joue au jeu.


J'ai trouvé le jeu plutôt sympa, mais clairement c'est bien moins inspiré que ce que fais From Software, après il est possible que ça évolue dans le bon sens !

----------


## Ammoodytes

*FAR: Lone Sails*
Et c'était bien. J'ai adoré la direction artistique ! En terme de jeu c'est assez fruste, à la LIMBO/INSIDE : on doit avancer vers la droite en résolvant des énigmes (beaucoup plus simples que dans les 2 jeux cités cependant, en général il suffit d'appuyer sur un bouton rouge, parfois 2 et voilà...). J'ai été très sensible à la touche graphique, ce mélange huile et aquarelle, c'est simple mais très beau. Ça se boucle en 3 petites heures, mais pour ma part j'ai trouvé ça suffisant.

----------


## ercete

fini *superhot*... c'est le FPS le plus innovant que j'ai joué depuis des années !

----------


## Dicsaw

La version vr est encore meilleure.  ::wub::

----------


## Supergounou

Juste pour ce jeu j'aimerais avoir un casque.

----------


## CptProut

> La version vr est encore meilleure.


This c'est clairement le meilleur truc  :Vibre:

----------


## Clydopathe

> ça dure combien de temps The Surge ? howlongtobeat dit 20h mais ça me parait beaucoup, j'ai toujours entendu dire que c'était court ?


Mon steam m'annonce 29h de jeux sans le DLC et en prenant son temps. j'ai beaucoup aimé son level design personnellement, mais je dois être le seul à vous lire  ::P: .

j'ai pas du trouvé les combats frustrants perso, il faudrait que je me refasse le new game plus et les dlc à l'occase  ::): .

----------


## Lambda19919

> La version vr est encore meilleure.


SUPERHOT VR ou comment se retrouver à ramper dans son salon en essayant d'attraper des shotgun imaginaire. :haha:

----------


## Dicsaw

Et comment donner un coup dans sa tv aussi.  :Vibre: 

C'est vraiment un jeu qui a toute sa place sur le Quest, j'imagine même pas le délire d'y jouer dehors sans limites sur un grand terrain.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et comment donner un coup dans sa tv aussi. 
> 
> C'est vraiment un jeu qui a toute sa place sur le Quest, j'imagine même pas le délire d'y jouer dehors sans limites sur un grand terrain.


En fait, le jeu de base est complètement pété si tu n'as pas de contrainte de déplacement (un gars s'était amusé avec un hack pour se deplacer en dehors de la zone de base)

Il faudra que le jeu soit completement repensé pour le Quest, et encore, je me demande comment tu peux gérer un espace de jeu "infini" dans le level design.

Le jeu sur un casque VR de base est déjà suffisamment impressionnant, avec le fameux effet "Mais comment je dois avoir trop la classe la" alors que tu as vraiment l'air d'un abruti fini en y jouant (ex-aequo avec The Climb d'ailleurs)

----------


## La Marmotta

*Sega Ages : Phantasy Star*, le portage d'un grand classique de la Master System.
Le jeu accuse un peu son âge, mais il a 31 ans aussi ! C'est un JRPG matiné de Dungeon Crawler. La progression sur l'Overworld se fait de manière classique, et dès que l'on pénètre dans les donjons, on bascule en vue à la première personne et l'on progresse case par case. Les combats sont très classiques, c'est du tour par tour en vue subjective, avec attaque, magie, objets et parler (on peut parler à certains monstres pour éviter les combats).
Si le jeu se révèle court (environ 15-20 heures) et un peu répétitif, son principal défaut reste son minimalisme et son manque quasi-total d'indications sur ce que l'on doit faire. Heureusement le monde est petit donc on ne reste pas bloqué longtemps mais la seule marnière de savoir où se rendre ensuite est de parler aux PNJ qui n'ont qu'une ou deux phrases de dialogues.

Le jeu a vieilli mais ce portage le rend parfaitement jouable et appréciable 31 ans plus tard. Le portage nous offre ainsi une automap pour les donjons, sans ça c'est impossible de rejouer à un jeu pareil tant les labyrinthes sont difficiles. L'autre ENORME amélioration c'est la vitesse du personnage accélérée (le plus gros défaut des Phantasy Star, c'est la lenteur des déplacements) et la caméra qui reste centrée sur le personnage. De PS 1 à PS 3, quand on se déplace sur l'écran, la caméra ne suit qu'à partir du dernier tier de l'écran, ce qui est très pénible pour explorer puisque la caméra nous montre principalement ce qui se passe derrière le perso qui avance...

Bref j'ai passé un bon moment, c'est un portage d'une rare qualité avec des apports réellement bienvenus qui m'ont permis de finir un des jeux de mon enfance que je n'ai jamais réussi à finir à l'époque. J'espère vraiment qu'ils feront la même pour Phantasy Star II et III, qui sont excellents mais beaucoup trop difficiles et lents pour être appréciés aujourd'hui.

Si la licence vous tente, vous pouvez directement foncer le IV, qui corrige tous les défauts inhérents à la série (la lenteur, la caméra, le dynamisme) et donne un JRPG pêchu, bien écrit, riche et totalement jouable aujourd'hui. je l'ai découvert pour la 1ère fois il y a 2 ans et ça m'a étonné de voir à quel point Sega avait modernisé la licence à l'époque. Perso je le mets au même niveau que Chrono Trigger. Un très grand RPG.

----------


## Ruvon

*Bomb Squad Academy :* Fini en une matinée, c'est un jeu de puzzle / désamorçage de bombe casual avec plein de petits éléments à manipuler, des fils à couper, des interrupteurs et autres joyeusetés. Il y a un petit côté Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes, sans le fun de jouer avec des potes et rager sur le con qui t'a dit le fil bleu alors que c'était le rouge.

J'ai trouvé ça assez facile finalement, avec un principe d'essai / erreur pas pénalisant, donc tu peux tripoter tout ce qui dépasse sans trop de conséquence (pas d'achievements, pas de score...). Certains sont un peu plus retors mais globalement ça manque de challenge. Il y a un grand nombre de puzzles mais globalement en deux ou trois essais, ça passe, donc je suis rarement resté plus de quelques minutes par niveau, en en passant la plupart du premier coup.

L'idée est pas mauvaise, plutôt bien foutue, mais je l'ai ressenti comme un gros tutorial ; j'aurais aimé que le vrai jeu commence après, sauf que non c'est la fin. Je ne regrette pas les quelques euros que j'ai mis dedans (promo sur le Humble Store) mais j'en voulais plus parce que je commençais à vraiment apprécier. C'est un tout petit peu trop casual mais au moins ce jeu te donne l'impression d'être intelligent  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> En fait, le jeu de base est complètement pété si tu n'as pas de contrainte de déplacement (un gars s'était amusé avec un hack pour se deplacer en dehors de la zone de base)


J'ai du mal à voir comment, vu que de toute façon limiter tes déplacements et faire des gestes lents reste primordial pour passer les passages un peu chauds.
L'avantage du Quest c'est de ne plus avoir à te demander si tu vas taper quelque-part, même en étant habitué et en connaissant ta zone de jeu ça reste une sensation désagréable qui limite pas mal les grands gestes quand t'as une petite pièce (en plus d'éliminer la présence du câble, c'est vrai que c'est lourd sur Superhot).

Après si t'as une zone de jeu suffisamment grande pour bouger aisément sans forcement te déplacer partout, l’intérêt du Quest est moindre j'imagine.

----------


## PaulPoy

> ça dure combien de temps The Surge ? howlongtobeat dit 20h mais ça me parait beaucoup, j'ai toujours entendu dire que c'était court ?


J'ai 40h "steam" dessus, en comptant le DLC. Et j'ai bien aimé le jeu. Après n'est pas Dark Souls qui veut.

----------


## schouffy

> Steam me dit que j'ai mis 36 heures à le finir,





> Mon steam m'annonce 29h de jeux sans le DLC et en prenant son temps.





> J'ai 40h "steam" dessus, en comptant le DLC. Et j'ai bien aimé le jeu. Après n'est pas Dark Souls qui veut.


Merci x3  ::): 
Bizarrement je m'étais mis en tête que comme Lords of the Fallen, c'était un jeu très court (~12h)

----------


## Ruadir

> Merci x3 
> Bizarrement je m'étais mis en tête que comme Lords of the Fallen, c'était un jeu très court (~12h)


Pour moi c'était en 32 heures sans DLC et avec une grosse partie du secondaire terminé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bizarrement je m'étais mis en tête que comme Lords of the Fallen, c'était un jeu très court (~12h)


J'avais terminé Lords of the Fallen en 16 heures. 
The Surge est presque 2 fois plus long.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai fini *Risen* et je suis bien emmerdé. J'ai dévoré le jeu, impossible de quitter ma partie chaque soir, j'ai exploré l'île dans ses moindres recoins  ::wub:: 
C'est du Gothic pur jus, du trainage dans la boue, une montée en puissance jubilatoire, des choix avec de vraies conséquences, une exploration très libre, des quêtes variées et une tétrachiée de bugs  ::ninja:: 
Mais Risen c'est aussi une meilleure interface, des meilleurs graphismes et un meilleur système de combat.
Du coup... bah merde mais faut l'avouer, j'ai trouvé ça encore meilleur que les Gothic  ::O:  Vraiment je ne m'y attendais pas !

Du coup, je vais faire une petite pause, mais je compte clairement attaquer la suite  :Bave:  C'était génial !

----------


## Zodex

> J'ai fini *Risen* et je suis bien emmerdé. J'ai dévoré le jeu, impossible de quitter ma partie chaque soir, j'ai exploré l'île dans ses moindres recoins 
> C'est du Gothic pur jus, du trainage dans la boue, une montée en puissance jubilatoire, des choix avec de vraies conséquences, une exploration très libre, des quêtes variées et une tétrachiée de bugs 
> Mais Risen c'est aussi une meilleure interface, des meilleurs graphismes et un meilleur système de combat.
> Du coup... bah merde mais faut l'avouer, j'ai trouvé ça encore meilleur que les Gothic  Vraiment je ne m'y attendais pas !
> 
> Du coup, je vais faire une petite pause, mais je compte clairement attaquer la suite  C'était génial !


J'ai souvenir d'avoir été prodigieusement emmerdé par la fin, avec sa succession de donjons chiants et tous semblables et son boss atroce pour lequel il fait forcément être un guerrier cac (tu as suivi la voie du mage ? Tiens, une arme et un bouclier, va buter le boss final !  ::lol:: )

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai souvenir d'avoir été prodigieusement emmerdé par la fin, avec sa succession de donjons chiants et tous semblables et son boss atroce pour lequel il fait forcément être un guerrier cac (tu as suivi la voie du mage ? Tiens, une arme et un bouclier, va buter le boss final ! )


J'avais suivi la voie du guerrier, donc je m'en suis pas trop mal tiré, mais oui, il était pénible ce boss. J'avais aussi trouvé un peu rapide la montée en puissance à la fin. Tu galérais toujours à buter des gobelins ? T'inquiètes, 2h plus tard tu vas latter un géant qui fait 5 fois ta taille.

Mais toute la partie en ville m'a absorbé et j'ai un très bon souvenir de ce jeu.

----------


## Cabfire

> J'ai fini *Risen* et je suis bien emmerdé. J'ai dévoré le jeu, impossible de quitter ma partie chaque soir, j'ai exploré l'île dans ses moindres recoins 
> C'est du Gothic pur jus, du trainage dans la boue, une montée en puissance jubilatoire, des choix avec de vraies conséquences, une exploration très libre, des quêtes variées et une tétrachiée de bugs 
> Mais Risen c'est aussi une meilleure interface, des meilleurs graphismes et un meilleur système de combat.
> Du coup... bah merde mais faut l'avouer, j'ai trouvé ça encore meilleur que les Gothic  Vraiment je ne m'y attendais pas !
> 
> Du coup, je vais faire une petite pause, mais je compte clairement attaquer la suite  C'était génial !


Moi j'ai pas vraiment retrouvé les mêmes sensations dans le 2, après je pense que c'est juste le thème marins & pirates qui me parle pas vraiment.

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai souvenir d'avoir été prodigieusement emmerdé par la fin, avec sa succession de donjons chiants et tous semblables et son boss atroce pour lequel il fait forcément être un guerrier cac (tu as suivi la voie du mage ? Tiens, une arme et un bouclier, va buter le boss final ! )


Bah écoute, niveau build, j'ai fait le pire. J'ai voulu monté un mage Berserker, donc spé axe, force au max et la rune berserk. Sauf que j'avais oublié que le mage n'avait pas d'armure. Du coup, je faisais ultra mal mais je crever en deux trois coups. Heureusement, j'avais la rune pour invoquer le squelette et prendre l'aggro à ma place.
Donc ouais, classique, la fin du jeu comporte beaucoup de combats, mais j'ai pas trouvé ça trop lourdingue, peut etre parce que le système de combat est un peu plus etoffé dans Risen (attaques chargés, contre attaque,...)
Par contre, les donjons je les ai trouvé vraiment chouettes, Bien mieux foutus que ceux de Gothic. Des petites énigmes, des passages secrets, un peu de labyrinthe. J'ai pris plaisir à les faire, c'était jamais une prise de tête.
Et pour le boss final, bah en fait c'est un combat imposé, quelque soit le build, on te file tout ce qu'il faut pour le buter. En plus, le combat est plutot sympa avec la plateforme qui se modifie pour te plonger dans la lave. 
Non vraiment, j'ai tout aimé dans ce jeu, à part la quantité de bugs hallucinante. C'est à se demander si ils avaient jouer à leur jeu avant de le vendre (à moins que ce soit du à nos machines trop puissantes). Mais le fait de faire planter le jeu dès qu'on veut escalader la moindre plateforme  :Boom:  Heureusement que j'ai trouvé une bidouille sur le net pour régler ce souci, sinon c'est impossible de finir le jeu.

Au final, ce jeu est pratiquement un copié-collé de Gothic 2. On est coincé sur une île, la ville portuaire est pratiquement la même, on explore des temples anciens, y'a un monastère avec des mages, il y a une chasse au trésor, etc...  ::P:  Manquait juste les dragons

----------


## Ruvon

> Non vraiment, j'ai tout aimé dans ce jeu, à part la quantité de bugs hallucinante. C'est à se demander si ils avaient jouer à leur jeu avant de le vendre (à moins que ce soit du à nos machines trop puissantes). Mais le fait de faire planter le jeu dès qu'on veut escalader la moindre plateforme  Heureusement que j'ai trouvé une bidouille sur le net pour régler ce souci, sinon c'est impossible de finir le jeu


Marrant, j'ai pas eu le souci. Après j'y ai joué en 2013 sur une machine à peine moyenne gamme de 2011... Mais non, aucun problème pour escalader ni rien... En tous cas je n'ai aucun souvenir de ce genre de problème, avec la version Steam de base.

----------


## Zerger

La bidouille consistait justement à modifier des valeurs de FPS max et de vitesse de jeu

----------


## Nacodaco

> J'ai fini *Risen*


je n'ai jamais joué à Gothic mais j'ai également un super souvenir de Risen ! J'ai l'impression que le jeu fait l'unanimité sur les premiers 3/4 de l'aventure.

Comme beaucoup, j'ai trouvé la fin atroce (il me semble même avoir cheat le dernier donjon pour voir le endgame, et ça n'en valait même pas la peine  ::ninja::  ). Personnellement je conseille même d'arrêter le jeu dès que vous commencez à voir le dernier type d'ennemi, ça fera une meilleure fin.

Du coup je suis preneur de retour sur la suite ! Si c'est aussi bien je pourrais peut-être le lancer.

----------


## Zodex

Je connaissais les builds Glass Cannon, mais le concept du Glass Hammer est intéressant !
N'empêche, à cause de toi je viens de réinstaller le jeu.  :tired: 
J'hésitais à acheter Outward, du coup je vais attendre d'autres éventuels patchs et me refaire une petite partie de Risen (vais aussi voir si y'a du mod sympa depuis que j'y ai joué).

D'ailleurs j'avais jamais fait le 2 et 3, n'étant pas très intéressé par l'univers pirates&jambes de bois, mais qui sait...

Je ne te remercie pas en tout cas.  ::ninja:: 

EDIT - Ah ouais y'a pas de mods autres que sweetFX ou reshade en fait...

----------


## Zerger

Y'a un fanpatch à installer qui permet de fixer pas mal de bugs, il est facile à trouver sur le net.
Sinon, en terme d'expérience similaire, Gothic 3 fait très bien le taff aussi, même si de mémoire, il contient moins d'intéractions avec les PNJ par rapport aux quêtes. Par contre, y'a 3 continents à explorer et c'est le préquel direct de Risen. (Pareil, faut installer un fanpatch)

----------


## Timesquirrel

Perso j'ai arrêté à la ville. Autant le marais était bien sympa, autant la entre les quêtes fedex et les combats ininteressants...

----------


## Zodex

Ouais la 1.13 je l'avais déjà sur mon SSD ou il y a mes jeux GOG. Gothic 3 je l'avais fait il y a un bout de temps (probablement à sa sortie) mais jamais fini pour une raison mais je ne sais plus laquelle, genre un bug ou une perte de donnée, un truc comme ça. Du coup j'avais plus tard acheté Arcania.  :Emo: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Et je l'ai même fini.  ::ninja:: 



EDIT - Ah mais en fait la balise spoiler normale n'existe plus du tout !
Rendez-nous notre balise spoiler !  :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## Zerger

Je croyais qu'il n'existait pas celui-là  ::o:

----------


## Zodex

> Je croyais qu'il n'existait pas celui-là


 ::P: 
Et bien si, car en vrai, je l'ai même fini 

Spoiler Alert! 


sur console !  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> Et bien si, car en vrai, je l'ai même fini 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sur console !


MONSTRE §§

La balise spoil à changé, si tu veux la bande noire à l'ancienne c'est [spoil] ou [spoiler3]. Je ne sais pas où l'info est passée "officiellement" mais 95% du forum n'est pas au courant.

----------


## Blackogg

> MONSTRE §§
> 
> La balise spoil à changé, si tu veux la bande noire à l'ancienne c'est [spoil] ou [spoiler3]. Je ne sais pas où l'info est passée "officiellement" mais 95% du forum n'est pas au courant.


Elle est passée sur le Discord  ::ninja:: 
La balise spoiler qui devient comme spoiler2, c'est parce qu'apparemment les bandes noires ne fonctionnent pas bien sur certains mobiles où le texte est quand même lisible. Alors que les spoiler2, au pire, c'est complètement illisible donc on n'est pas spoilé  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Elle est passée sur le Discord


Seems legit on so many levels.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Zodex

Aaah, je me demandais si j'étais définitivement devenu con... La réponse m'emplit de joie !  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de terminer *Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb*. Je l'avais fini à sa sortie et j'avais vraiment bien aimé : un bon beat'em all avec Indiana Jones. Mon avis a évolué vers du plus négatif maintenant : des combats sympas mais pas très variés, des phases de plate-forme souvent hasardeuses, une caméra complètement à la ramasse et des checkpoints énervants sont les ingrédients principaux du jeu. Globalement, il est sympa, mais il y a quelques passages (plate-forme) assez pénibles qui nous forcent à recommencer le niveau depuis le début (heureusement ils sont courts).

Je pense que si ça n'avait pas été un jeu Indiana Jones, beaucoup de personnes seraient passées à côté, moi y compris.

----------


## Gorillaz

Waouh, tu es un vrai archéologue du JV sebarnolds  ::P: 
Je me souviens que j'avais bien aimé le jeu mais comme toi, j'avais pesté sur les autosaves mal foutues.
Je crois même que j'avais arrêté vers la fin à cause d'1 passage vraiment relou (la base de sous-marins ?)
Enfin, the fate of Atlantis reste pour toujours la référence de jeu Indy  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

> EDIT - Ah mais en fait la balise spoiler normale n'existe plus du tout !
> Rendez-nous notre balise spoiler !


Si si, elle est toujours là. 
c'est juste qu'il faut mettre uniquement "spoil" et plus "spoiler"  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Waouh, tu es un vrai archéologue du JV sebarnolds 
> Je me souviens que j'avais bien aimé le jeu mais comme toi, j'avais pesté sur les autosaves mal foutues.
> Je crois même que j'avais arrêté vers la fin à cause d'1 passage vraiment relou (la base de sous-marins ?)
> Enfin, the fate of Atlantis reste pour toujours la référence de jeu Indy


J'achète des jeux sur GOG  ::):  Il y a quelques passages plate-formes un peu foireux et c'est très énervant de devoir se retaper 10x les mêmes combats pour faire un passage plate-forme hasardeux. Il me semble que ça avait plus ou moins été la base de sous-marins en ce qui me concerne. Le level design était par contre parfois un peu désorientant.

----------


## Groufac

> Je viens de terminer *Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb*. Je l'avais fini à sa sortie et j'avais vraiment bien aimé : un bon beat'em all avec Indiana Jones. Mon avis a évolué vers du plus négatif maintenant : des combats sympas mais pas très variés, des phases de plate-forme souvent hasardeuses, une caméra complètement à la ramasse et des checkpoints énervants sont les ingrédients principaux du jeu. Globalement, il est sympa, mais il y a quelques passages (plate-forme) assez pénibles qui nous forcent à recommencer le niveau depuis le début (heureusement ils sont courts).
> 
> Je pense que si ça n'avait pas été un jeu Indiana Jones, beaucoup de personnes seraient passées à côté, moi y compris.


J'ai mis cet Indiana Jones dans ma wishlist GoG il y a quelques jours, merci pour le retour.
Ça me fait un peu relativiser l'urgence de l'acheter  ::ninja::

----------


## Checco

*Cuphead*  (sur Switch): Magnifique ! Quelle DA, quelle musique, quel gameplay (simple mais efficace). Ahhh, je suis déjà en manque. J'attends avec hâte le DLC. 10/10

*Katana Zero* (sur Switch): Très bon, digne héritier de Hotline Miami. Seul reproche, il est très très court et un peu facile (surtout après Cuphead). 8/10

----------


## Kaede

Fini Technobabylon le week-end dernier.

Kathy Rain puis Anna's Quest étaient les derniers point'n click que j'avais faits en date.
Ces derniers n'étaient pas mal du tout, mais Technobabylon est de loin mon favori des trois (je mettrais Anna's Quest en dernier, mais uniquement à cause des doublages et de l'héroïne en retrait). Coup de coeur dès le début quand on converse avec l'exaspérant appareil de cuisine.

Très soigné niveau habillage (graphisme en pixel art, et musique), l'écriture est à la hauteur, les personnages sont convainquants et attachants, les doublages y contribuant grandemement.
Quelques séquences mémorables, comme la reprogrammation de l'androide, ou encore des tableaux improbables (get nuked ! : encore de l'humour absurde, mais avec une touche d'humour noir).

Plus qu'à me refaire un second run d'ici quelques mois / années, pour essayer de _tout_ comprendre de l'histoire quand elle commence à se compliquer (pas au début je vous rassure)  ::ninja::

----------


## Big Bear

Ouais, la reprogrammation de l'androïde était pas mal du tout.

----------


## Gorillaz

*What remains of Edith Finch:* je persiste dans ma lignée de jeux un peu déprimants mais tellement bien ! Même si pour moi ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu, j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé cette expérience, je l'ai trouvée très poétique. Il s'en dégage aussi une nostalgie et une mélancolie certaines, sans pour autant tomber dans le larmoyant (même si j'ai pu en écraser quelques unes). C'était vraiment prenant de déambuler dans cette maison "fantôme", découvrir les photos, les livres, les objets et les histoires de chaque membre de la famille, une bonne place étant laissée à notre imaginaire ... Ça ne plaira pas forcément à tout le monde, mais ceux qui cherchent avant tout un jeu qui raconte une histoire (et fait rêver), celui-ci le fait très bien !

Pour la suite (en dehors des AAA en cours), faut encore que je finisse *Braid* puis je passerai sans doute à *Life is strange* ... À moins que je me refasse *Walking Dead S1* histoire d'enchaîner ensuite sur les autres saisons (et rester sur ma thématique "jeux déprimants"  ::lol:: )

----------


## rgk

J'ai fini *Supraland* à 100%. Vers la fin on peut faire des sauts gigantesques et explorer le monde de fond en comble, et il y a un détecteur de coffres pour trouver tous les secrets restants. Mais le dernier coffre était loin des chemins principaux, j'ai bien galéré à le trouver !

----------


## Hyeud

Et tu peux nous raconter la fin, et nous dire si c'était bien ?  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

Fini *Sekiro : Shadows die Twice* 

On va faire simple, c'est Dark Souls qui rencontre Tenchu, tout le monde le sait déjà. Le jeux est excellent, la difficulté assez bien dosé, les combats de mini boss / Boss sont particulièrement intense. Certain boss semble impossible à battre lors des premiers essais puis avec un peu de persévérance on apprend les paterns les faiblesses du boss et on se prend au jeu de rester régulier et de ne faire aucune erreur souvent fatale. A la fin on se surprend à battre le boss avec assez de simplicité alors qu'on a au final passé des vingtaines d'essais dessus  ::XD::  L'apprentissage de boss n'a jamais été aussi génial !

Gros point fort pour moi que les boss dans ce jeu, l'exploration est parfois difficile mais trop souvent une balade de santé (surtout une fois son perso bien amélioré).

Les environnements sont variés, avec du level design de qualité et certains endroit en hauteur très contemplatif comme dans certains Souls qui nous permet de voir ce qu'on a fait et qui nous reste à faire (FromSoftware <3).

Un peu de recyclage vers la fin d'environnement/ennemis mais rien de très choquant. Et un boss de fin (gros gros enculé !!) qui m'aura fait rager comme jamais, et qui m'aura demandé plusieurs heures de motivation, entrainement, self control et au final soulagement  ::lol:: 

Je le met en dessous d'un DS mais ça reste un jeu majeur de cette année et surement une énième référence pour FromSoftware.

Je vais me faire un petit jeu mignon pour me détendre maintenant...

----------


## rgk

> Et tu peux nous raconter la fin, et nous dire si c'était bien ?


Tu demandes ça sérieusement ? Parce que même si le jeu est super, *Supraland* n'est pas vraiment un jeu à histoire... 

Mais voilà la fin :


Spoiler Alert! 


On rencontre Mr Miracle, la figure Jésus du jeu, et il est violet, alors que tous les personnages jusque là étaient rouges ou bleus. Le dernier puzzle consiste à éliminer une sorte de démon qui fait caca et qui fait prout en le faisant dévorer par des mouches. Une fois disparu, la rivière coule de nouveau et les villages des bleus et des rouges peuvent de nouveau profiter de l'eau (mais elle a un goût bizarre). La Reine rouge explique qu'elle a cassé avec le Roi bleu il y a longtemps et que c'est pour ça qu'il est devenu si mauvais entre temps. Aussi, le Roi bleu est le frère du Roi rouge, et le bonhomme bleu qui nous embêtait tout le long de l'aventure et qu'on sauve à la fin est en fait notre cousin. Il s'excuse. Les bleus et les rouges peuvent enfin s'entendre et visiter leurs villages respectifs.  ::wacko::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Trine* hier soir, un jeu que j'avais commencé y' a longtemps (genre y'a 10 ans).

C'est pas le jeu de l'année mais c'est sympa, plutôt joli malgré son âge, jamais trop difficile, même si le dernier niveau surprend un peu par sa difficulté.

J'ai le 2 et le 3 à faire maintenant en attendant le 4.

----------


## Woshee

Ne joue pas au 3.... Je suis plutôt bon public et je me disais que quand même, y'avait eu trop de critiques négatives à sa sortie, mais c'est vraiment une purge (ils ont rajouté la profondeur, ce qui rend le jeu péniblement jouable, et illisible).

----------


## La Marmotta

Le deux est exceptionnel, encore mieux que le premier. J'ai pas fait le 3 mais apparemment c'est pas glorieux...

Pour ma part, je viens de "finir" *Cuphead*. Je mets des guillemets car j'ai pas obtenu de rang A partout ni fait le mode expert. Je l'ai testé un peu et mon dieu que c'est DUR ! Déjà qu'en mode normal c'est chaud patate, le mode expert va vous faire arracher le peu de cheveux qu'il vous restera après avoir fait le mode normal.
Sinon le jeu est vraiment excellent. Une DA exceptionnel et des musiques extraordinaires. Un jeu à faire sans hésiter !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ne joue pas au 3.... Je suis plutôt bon public et je me disais que quand même, y'avait eu trop de critiques négatives à sa sortie, mais c'est vraiment une purge (ils ont rajouté la profondeur, ce qui rend le jeu péniblement jouable, et illisible).


Ah OK, bon ben on va déjà testé le 2, merci pou l'info  :;):

----------


## Sao

*Katana Zero* est terminé après 4 sessions de 1 à 2 heures.

Pour le gameplay : on a tout dès le départ (un niveau varie un peu mais c'est du one-shot), les seuls changements que l'on va rencontrer vont être les types d'ennemis et les items à leur lancer sur la tronche.
On peut couper, dasher, ralentir le temps et on se débrouille avec tout ça.

Si certains niveaux paraissent ardus, déjà c'est qu'ils le sont, mais si on les regarde comme si on essayait de résoudre un puzzle, ça passe beaucoup mieux.
Je m'explique : y aller en frontal ne fonctionne pas forcément, il faut observer son environnement, choper les timings et derrière il suffira d'exécuter les actions dans un ordre bien précis, avec plusieurs solutions possibles. Du die'n retry malin.

Concernant l'histoire, elle m'a plu, on a des surprises, la mécanique de pouvoir interrompre un dialogue en invectivant son interlocuteur sans attendre les choix multiples est bien trouvée.
J'en dis pas plus, c'est clairement à faire du début à la fin, moi ça m'a séduit.

Et la DA bah c'est totalement mon kif, je ne suis absolument pas objectif dessus : les animations, le pixel art, les lumières, les glitches, pour moi on ne jette rien.



VHS/10

----------


## Getz

> Ne joue pas au 3.... Je suis plutôt bon public et je me disais que quand même, y'avait eu trop de critiques négatives à sa sortie, mais c'est vraiment une purge (ils ont rajouté la profondeur, ce qui rend le jeu péniblement jouable, et illisible).


J'avais pas trouvé que ça soit autant une purge que ça. Les critiques portaient surtout sur le manque de contenu, car il est sorti non fini, le jeu se torche ultra rapidement... Mais tant qu'à faire la série, je pense que ça peut être intéressant de le faire quand même.




> Le deux est exceptionnel, encore mieux que le premier. J'ai pas fait le 3 mais apparemment c'est pas glorieux...
> 
> Pour ma part, je viens de "finir" *Cuphead*. Je mets des guillemets car j'ai pas obtenu de rang A partout ni fait le mode expert. Je l'ai testé un peu et mon dieu que c'est DUR ! Déjà qu'en mode normal c'est chaud patate, le mode expert va vous faire arracher le peu de cheveux qu'il vous restera après avoir fait le mode normal.
> Sinon le jeu est vraiment excellent. Une DA exceptionnel et des musiques extraordinaires. Un jeu à faire sans hésiter !


Jamais testé le mode expert, le jeu est déjà assez dur de base  :^_^: !
Mais oui il est génial, absolument sublime, seuls les niveaux run & gun sont un peu en dessous. J'aimerais bien savoir quand le DLC sera disponible!

----------


## silverragout

> *Katana Zero*


Pour une fois que ce garçon a raison, je dois l'appuyer.
Katana Zero ça fait remonter vos chaussettes jusqu'au genoux et la musique est un grand déglingo.

----------


## Zodex

'Tain le gif  ::O:

----------


## Catel

*Shadow Warrior 2*

Je devrais lui mettre 7/10, pour son gras excessif, ses temps de chargement interminables (pas de SSD), et surtout sa bien trop courte durée de vie (le jeu est pensé pour la rejouabilité, mais je ne fais qu'une partie).
Mais j'arrivais pas à me décider à le finir  :Vibre:  je voulais prolonger encore ces bastons furieuses, ces coups de shotgun qui pètent à mort, cette customisation infernale des armes et du perso  :Vibre:  En terme de bourrinage, je pense sérieusement que Shadow Warrior n'a rien à envier à Doom. Alors ce sera 8. Après tout you no mess, etc.

----------


## Harest

> *Shadow Warrior 2*
> ... En terme de bourrinage, je pense sérieusement que Shadow Warrior n'a rien à envier à Doom. ...


Ah ben voilà  ::lol:: . Pour le coup, j'ai fait tout le jeu à la tronçonneuse globalement  ::ninja::  (c'est ce qui avait +/- le plus de dps overall en bonus).

----------


## Aza

> *Katana Zero*
> 
> VHS/10


Merci pour la découverte, je connaissais pas, je l'ai ajouté à ma liste de souhaits Steam, ça a l'air excellent !

----------


## Catel

> Ah ben voilà . Pour le coup, j'ai fait tout le jeu à la tronçonneuse globalement  (c'est ce qui avait +/- le plus de dps overall en bonus).


Je me suis retrouvé à plus de 400 DPS à l'arc le plus puissance  ::ninja::

----------


## Zlika

*Shakedown Hawaii* qui est hélas insipide et que je ne conseille pas même aux curieux. Ça se joue comme un runner automatisé pour mobile, et c'est dommage vu le travail graphique qui sans être exceptionnel a du demander pas mal de boulot. C'est comme jouer à un prototype ou tout serait fini sauf la partie action (et la narration aussi est trop en ligne droite).

Question nervosité ça n'arrive pas à la cheville du Commando de mon enfance  :tired:

----------


## Sao

*Untold Stories* c'est fini depuis cet après-midi et j'ai vachement aimé.

Ça faisait un bail que je lorgnais dessus et paf il passe gratos (voir plus bas).
J'ai beaucoup apprécié son ambiance oppressante même si j'ai pas fait le malin à m'imaginer que j'allais me faire avoir par des scare-jumps de connard toutes les cinq minutes. En vrai ça fait pas tant flipper que ça, je suis allergique aux Resident Evil et j'ai largement survécu à ce récit interactif.

On évolue dans une histoire à quatre chapitres dans les années 80, où l'on va successivement manipuler des vieux ordis, tourner des potars, toucher à des boutons si on nous demande de toucher à des boutons, écrire les actions "comme avant" dans les jeux d'aventure textuelle.

Ça bouge pas des masses : on est le cul posé sur sa chaise à faire tout ça, mais l'ambiance sonore, les grésillements et crépitements, l'imaginaire induit par les textes du jeu participent à créer une atmosphère particulière dans ce thriller auquel on ne comprend pas grand-chose. Je ne raconterai rien pour ne rien vous gâcher.

Un escape game light avec une belle écriture, des mises en abîme que l'on ne peut trouver que dans le jeu vidéo, du matos électronique de quand on était petits : moi j'adhère. Tout plein de bonnes idées là-dedans.
Petit bémol : on peut ne pas accrocher après le premier épisode parce qu'on ne comprend quasiment que dalle mais sincèrement, la fin en vaut la chandelle.

Bonus : c'est gratos sur l'EGS jusqu'au 30 mai si jamais vous pensez pouvoir vous regarder dans un miroir après avoir installé ce launcher. Perso ça va c'est cool.  ::P: 



playgame/10

----------


## Catel

*Light Crusader*

Jeu d'action-aventure à la limite du dungeon crawler en vue isométrique. Sorti en 95, Light Crusader exploite à fond la Megadrive : dégradés de couleurs, fausse 3D... On explore les salles successives d'un grand donjon sur 6 niveaux, alternant entre baston et énigmes plutôt péchues qui sont généralement à base de plate-formes et d'interrupteurs.
Eh bien c'est bien meilleur que cette croûte de Landstalker  ::P:  La vue isométrique pose moins de soucis, le combat est plus amusant, le jeu se permet quelques variations... Malheureusement le système de magie est sous-exploité puisqu'on fera l'essentiel du jeu à l'épée, mais ça reste une super idée. Il est court aussi, mais ce n'est pas plus mal, ça permet d'avoir une expérience condensée ! Je pense que ça passe évidemment mieux en 2019 où on a 6500 jeux à tester qu'en 95 où on en a 1 par an.

----------


## Wolverine

*Sword Legacy Omen* : Tour par Tour dans les légendes "pré-arthurienne" vu qu'on joue Uther Pendragon
Plutôt joli si on accroche au style artistique et plutôt sympa à jouer, le système de combat est bien foutu sans révolutionner le genre et les synergies/combo à faire avec les persos (8 au total) permettent de se faire plaisir.

*SAUF* qu'il faut parfois faire un véritable effort tellement il peut y avoir des *bugs frustrants* : 
Merlin qui se téléporte au début de la carte (à 40 cases) au lieu de là où on clique alors qu'il n'a une zone de téléportation que de 8 cases (ça m'est arrivé 2 fois)  ::wacko:: 
le clic qui ne suis pas la souris si on déplace la caméra en même temps  :ouaiouai:  (ça arrive souvent)
Mais surtout les* séquences de dialogue scriptées qui parfois s'arrêtent* car un script n'a pas démarré  :nawak:  et nous* bloque complètement*. Ca m'est arrivé surtout sur les dernières missions dont la toute dernière   :WTF:  où tous les dialogues sont arrivés en même temps  ::siffle::  et donc la scène ne s’enchaînait pas  :Cryb:  . J'ai du la refaire 3 fois  ::'(:   et clic sur "skip" au bon moment pour pouvoir finir le jeu ...  ::XD:: 

Malgré tout, j'ai bien aimé  :Cigare:

----------


## Olima

J'ai "fini" *Céleste*, cad, le mode normal jusqu'au dernier niveau (mais pas collecté toutes les fraises ni fait toutes les faces B . Le scénar de base est finalement assez faisable, 6h peut être en comptant le dernier niveau à débloquer. Et c'est assez génial dans son genre. Une sorte de Meat Boy sensible, avec une vraie histoire et une ambiance magnifique. Pour l'instant je suis content du jeu comme ça; je verrai si je fais les niveaux bonus, où ça devient quand même bien chaud, plus tard. Vous pouvez croire la hype.

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Light Crusader*
> 
> Jeu d'action-aventure à la limite du dungeon crawler en vue isométrique. Sorti en 95, Light Crusader exploite à fond la Megadrive : dégradés de couleurs, fausse 3D... On explore les salles successives d'un grand donjon sur 6 niveaux, alternant entre baston et énigmes plutôt péchues qui sont généralement à base de plate-formes et d'interrupteurs.
> Eh bien c'est bien meilleur que cette croûte de Landstalker  La vue isométrique pose moins de soucis, le combat est plus amusant, le jeu se permet quelques variations... Malheureusement le système de magie est sous-exploité puisqu'on fera l'essentiel du jeu à l'épée, mais ça reste une super idée. Il est court aussi, mais ce n'est pas plus mal, ça permet d'avoir une expérience condensée ! Je pense que ça passe évidemment mieux en 2019 où on a 6500 jeux à tester qu'en 95 où on en a 1 par an.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1549028520


Ah, je me doutais que tu le trouverais meilleur que Landstalker. J'aimais bien expérimenter la magie en tentant des combinaisons, mais qu'est-ce que ça pompait de la mana.
Ce qui m'impressionnait (pour l'époque) c'est qu'on pouvait décapiter les orcs, ce n'était pas si fréquent à l'époque, en tout cas sur les action-rpg.

----------


## Blackogg

> Ca fait des années que ce jeu est dans ma wishlist, j'ai du raté toutes les promos dessus


Shovel Knight Treasure Trove est actuellement en grosse promo partout avant de recevoir sa dernière update, qui sera accompagnée d'une augmentation de prix  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai "fini" *Céleste*, cad, le mode normal jusqu'au dernier niveau (mais pas collecté toutes les fraises ni fait toutes les faces B . Le scénar de base est finalement assez faisable, 6h peut être en comptant le dernier niveau à débloquer. Et c'est assez génial dans son genre. Une sorte de Meat Boy sensible, avec une vraie histoire et une ambiance magnifique. Pour l'instant je suis content du jeu comme ça; je verrai si je fais les niveaux bonus, où ça devient quand même bien chaud, plus tard. Vous pouvez croire la hype.


Et bien tout pareil (sauf que j'ai pas encore fait the core, mais j'ai fait les 2 premières B sides, et ça pique  :Emo: ). 
Et je pensais pas que l'ambiance jouerait autant sur mon appréciation, mais en fait ça fait vraiment du bien un jeu qui est encourageant et positif comme ça.

----------


## Zerger

> Shovel Knight Treasure Trove est actuellement en grosse promo partout avant de recevoir sa dernière update, qui sera accompagnée d'une augmentation de prix


Héhé merci d'avoir pensé à moi  ::):

----------


## Olima

> Et bien tout pareil (sauf que j'ai pas encore fait the core, mais j'ai fait les 2 premières B sides, et ça pique ). 
> Et je pensais pas que l'ambiance jouerait autant sur mon appréciation, mais en fait ça fait vraiment du bien un jeu qui est encourageant et positif comme ça.


Idem, je n'ai fait que les deux premières B sides  (ou 1 et 3 je sais plus) et récupéré deux autres coeurs dans les niveaux normaux pour accéder au Core. Par contre j'avoue avoir regardé des soluces pour ça : l'énigme avec l'antenne satellite par ex, je n'y aurais jamais pensé tout seul franchement.

----------


## sebarnolds

Et je viens de finir *Whispers of a Machine*, le dernier point'n click des créateurs de Kathy Rain, que m'a offert Hyeud via cpcgifts. Kathy Rain m'avait laissé un souvenir bof bof à cause de puzzles que j'avais trouvés un peu trop tirés par les cheveux. Ici, tout est beaucoup mieux pensé. J'ai triché à 3 occasions et j'aurais peut-être pu trouver tout seul 2 fois sur les 3. Les graphismes sont plutôt réussis malgré des personnages moins jolis que les décors. Les voix et dialogues sont bien aussi. L'histoire est plutôt bien foutue et il y a plusieurs façons de jouer qui influencent le déroulement du jeu (résolutions de puzzles de différentes manières en fonction de notre manière de jouer). Il m'a fallu un peu moins de 6h pour finir le jeu.

Au final, un très bon point'n click, je le recommande chaudement aux amateurs. Une VF est disponible, mais je ne sais pas en dire grand chose, j'ai joué en VO.

----------


## pikkpi

*Minit*, c'était très bien quoi qu'un peu court : le compteur steam m'indique 3h alors que j'avais fait tourner idle master pour chopper les cartes.

C'est intelligent, super mignon, les musiques sont chouettes ( certaines zones sont malheureusement silencieuses ). Ptet un peu cher hors promos donc.

----------


## CptProut

Fini *Rage 2* en me baladant un peu sa m'aura pris 8H  ::o: 

Alors le jeu est super beau , la DA vraiment agréable et le feeling des armes top. Mais le reste est vraiment plats.

Les course de voiture sont vraiment molle du genoux, les camps de bandits a vidée n'offre aucun défis , on devient puissant beaucoup trop rapidement. De plus sur pc les pouvoir sont quasi impossible a utilisé a moins d’être un poulpe mutant.

Par exemple pour la poussé de force il faut :
- maintenir contrôle
- visée un ennemie
- appuyée sur F

Le tout au milieux d'un gunfight, j'ai réussi à trouvé une config jouable passé 2-3 heure mais j'ai quasiment pas utilisé les pouvoir. Car le jeux offre un cheat , LE FUSILS A POMPE , le jeux offres tout un tas d'armes rigolote mais le fusils a pompe a un feeling excellent et est surpuissant il n'y a pas une seul situation ou il ne sert pas.
Du coup ça renforce encore plus l'aspect promenade sans forcée. Le jeux offre 7 Mission principale qui se font entre 15 & 20 min le reste du temps de jeux consistant a se déplacer d'un point A a un point B.

Je conseille si chopé pour une poignée de rouble pour occuper un week end pluvieux.

----------


## Kaelis

> Fini *Rage 2* en me baladant un peu sa m'aura pris 8H


Rassure-moi, t'as oublié un chiffre devant le "8" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ercete

> *Minit*, c'était très bien quoi qu'un peu court : le compteur steam m'indique 3h alors que j'avais fait tourner idle master pour chopper les cartes.
> 
> C'est intelligent, super mignon, les musiques sont chouettes ( certaines zones sont malheureusement silencieuses ). Ptet un peu cher hors promos donc.


Fini aussi !
J'ai passé un bon moment, je ne me suis retrouvé coincé qu'une seule fois : mais j'ai failli perdre patiente parce que je n'avais littéralement QU'UNE seul chose à faire pour avancer.

----------


## pikkpi

> Fini aussi !
> J'ai passé un bon moment, je ne me suis retrouvé coincé qu'une seule fois : mais j'ai failli perdre patiente parce que je n'avais littéralement QU'UNE seul chose à faire pour avancer.


J'ai bloqué un petit peu (vers la fin) pour trouver qu'il fallait arroser l'épée de mon côté

----------


## CptProut

> Rassure-moi, t'as oublié un chiffre devant le "8" ?


nope 8H et pourtant j'ai traînassé le temps de récupéré tout les ark.

----------


## ercete

> J'ai bloqué un petit peu (vers la fin) pour trouver qu'il fallait arroser l'épée de mon côté


Pour moi c'était  les bombes à faire pêter dans la mine, je suis passé 20 fois en dessous sans percuter que je pouvais les pêter à distance.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Shadow Warrior 2*
> 
> Je devrais lui mettre 7/10, pour son gras excessif, ses temps de chargement interminables (pas de SSD), et surtout sa bien trop courte durée de vie (le jeu est pensé pour la rejouabilité, mais je ne fais qu'une partie).
> Mais j'arrivais pas à me décider à le finir  je voulais prolonger encore ces bastons furieuses, ces coups de shotgun qui pètent à mort, cette customisation infernale des armes et du perso  En terme de bourrinage, je pense sérieusement que Shadow Warrior n'a rien à envier à Doom. Alors ce sera 8. Après tout you no mess, etc.





> Ah ben voilà . Pour le coup, j'ai fait tout le jeu à la tronçonneuse globalement  (c'est ce qui avait +/- le plus de dps overall en bonus).


J'avais vraiment aimé le premier par contre les avis semblent très partagés sur le second pour ne pas dire plutôt négatifs. Finalement vous en pensez quoi par rapport à son prédécesseurs ?

----------


## Kaede

Les deux jeux sont assez différents, perso j'ai plutôt bien aimé l'un comme l'autre.

----------


## Galgu

Fini *Graveyard Keeper* hier, steam indique 40h.

C’était un excellent jeu jusqu’à ce qu'on atteigne le "endgame" (après 75% de complétion environ). Apres, c'est juste très mal dosé/maîtrisé. Le grind est beaucoup trop long a ce stade, et complètement injustifié. J'ai édité ma save pour me donner des golds juste pour le principe de voir la fin du jeu, et même la le jeu m'a fait attendre 1 mois in-game pour valider les quêtes finales. C'est juste n'importe quoi ! j'ai laissé le jeu tourner 2H pendant que je regardais le final de GoT afin de faire passer le temps nécessaire...

Dommage, jeu de gestion très original avec pas mal de bonnes idées, et un beau gâchis sur la fin.

----------


## Catel

> J'avais vraiment aimé le premier par contre les avis semblent très partagés sur le second pour ne pas dire plutôt négatifs. Finalement vous en pensez quoi par rapport à son prédécesseurs ?


J'ai déjà un peu oublié le 1, mais qu'est-ce qu'on reproche au 2 ?

Moi quand j'avais entendu parler d'une dimension à la Borderlands, je craignais le grind un peu sale. En vrai y'en a aucun.

----------


## bichoco

> J'avais vraiment aimé le premier par contre les avis semblent très partagés sur le second pour ne pas dire plutôt négatifs. Finalement vous en pensez quoi par rapport à son prédécesseurs ?


J'ai plus apprécié le 1er que le second pour autant j'ai passé un bon moment sur ce dernier. J'avais peur du côté "borderlands" avec ennemis sacs à PV , grind et loot abusive, mais au final ça passe bien. Certains ennemis ont tendance à encaisser trop de balles (je parle pas des boss) mais vu que les combats sont nerveux et péchus c'est pas vraiment gênant... puis en optimisant ses armes il y a moyen de bien faire augmenter sa capacité à donner la mort rapidement  ::ninja::  . Le loot bien que très présent n'est pas trop gênant vu que ça reste assez optionnel (j'y jetais un oeil qu'une fois pour chaque nouvelle arme trouvée) idem pour les nombreuses armes où la montée en niveau ne rend pas les anciennes armes totalement inefficaces... je pense à toi borderchiands :lol .

Non le vrai défaut du jeu pour moi c'est les 3 pauvres environnements (ville, "désert", campagne japonaise ) recyclés à l'infini durant tout le jeu, j'aurais préféré un jeu avec des niveaux linéaires et fait main plutôt que générés de manière procédurale.

----------


## banditbandit

J'avais bien aimé Shadow Warrior pour son coté viscéral, un peu à la Painkiller, les boss en moins, après j'ai fait quelques boss au katana et ça passait bien, le plus dur c'est quelques arènes assez chaudes, j'ai crevé souvent. 

Pour le deux je croyais c'était orienté co-op, Borderlands je connais pas et ça m'intéresse pas, après qu'il y ait du loot et un peu de grind ça me dérange pas au contraire si le loot est bon.

----------


## Catel

C'est le coeur de la proposition du jeu, les modules à looter. Une partie des modules modifie juste les stats (+4,7% à la régénération du Ki !) mais d'autres changent le gameplay des armes en provoquant des dégâts élémentaires, qu'il faut alors optimiser par synergie, ou en transformant la pétoire en tourelle par exemple.

----------


## FoxDy

> *Shadow Warrior 2*
> 
> Je devrais lui mettre 7/10, pour son gras excessif, ses temps de chargement interminables (pas de SSD), et surtout sa bien trop courte durée de vie (le jeu est pensé pour la rejouabilité, mais je ne fais qu'une partie).
> Mais j'arrivais pas à me décider à le finir  je voulais prolonger encore ces bastons furieuses, ces coups de shotgun qui pètent à mort, cette customisation infernale des armes et du perso  En terme de bourrinage, je pense sérieusement que Shadow Warrior n'a rien à envier à Doom. Alors ce sera 8. Après tout you no mess, etc.


Sérieux, le jeu est pensé pour de la rejouabilité ?  ::mellow:: 

Un des pires jeux auxquels j'ai joué cette année... et encore, j'ai passé de bons moments dessus parce qu'on y jouait à plusieurs (donc rigolade au rendez-vous). Seule, c'était même pas la peine. Par contre ouais, je te rejoins sur les bastons furieuses et compagnie. C'est la seule chose vraiment fun du jeu. Mais sinon, les niveaux se répètent, le scénario n'est pas passionnant, c'est toujours pareil et la fin... la fin... t'es là derrière ton PC à te dire : "ah, c'était la fin, ça ?"

Aussitôt fini, aussitôt désinstallé.

----------


## Catel

Pour la rejouabilité, en tout cas pour la personnalisation. Tu as suffisamment de latitude pour orienter l'efficacité de tes armes de façon optimale dans telle ou telle situation.

----------


## Zodex

Ah ouais j'espère que vous n'achetez pas des jeux comme Shadow Warriors pour leur scénario hein, sinon y'a effectivement moyen d'être déçu...

Autant je m'étais vraiment forcé à finir le 1 (il mettait justement trop l'emphase sur le scenar et les boss étaient vraiment à chier), autant le 2, quel pied ! Les niveaux se répètent sans aucune cohérence (passer d'une campagne japonaise médiévale aux rue d'une ville futuriste !) mais à part ça, je vois pas de jeux du même style avec d'aussi bonne sensations. Je n'ai jamais vraiment compris la comparaison avec Borderlands, ici chaque arme est bien différente des autres, et on peut se passer du loot, heureusement, et se contenter de garder les trucs qui ont l'air utiles.
Et plus important, on peut se passer de s'occuper ou d'utiliser les pouvoirs pour se concentrer sur l'essentiel , et ça c'est chouette !

----------


## FoxDy

Il était offert sur GoG. Bien heureuse de n'avoir pas mis le moindre centime dedans.  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Un voisin d'enfer* (Neighbours from Hell en anglais) que m'a offert nightoy via cpcgift. Je savais à quoi m'attendre : un jeu sympa qui occupe par petites sessions. Il ne dure pas longtemps, mais j'ai passé un bon moment sur un petit jeu assez sympa.

----------


## Harest

> J'avais vraiment aimé le premier par contre les avis semblent très partagés sur le second pour ne pas dire plutôt négatifs. Finalement vous en pensez quoi par rapport à son prédécesseurs ?


Comme dit dans un précédent message j'ai toujours pas fait le 1er mais c'est prévu  ::ninja:: . Le 2 n'est pas extraordinaire mais les combats et le loot fonctionnaient bien. D'ailleurs y'a énormément de potentiel end-game au niveau du loot avec des difficultés avancées et des arènes pour faire des upgrades & cie, mais je me suis pas penché plus que ça là-dessus.




> ... Pour le deux je croyais c'était orienté co-op, Borderlands je connais pas et ça m'intéresse pas, après qu'il y ait du loot et un peu de grind ça me dérange pas au contraire si le loot est bon.


Je l'ai justement fait entièrement en coop ce 2ème opus. Et pour le loot c'est principalement les upgrades que tu places sur tes armes. Les armes en elles-mêmes sont +/- garanties pour la plupart via certaines missions. Et c'est plutôt bon à ce niveau, les marchands ont aussi parfois de bonnes upgrades. De mémoire y'a une upgrade avec double affixes crit que j'avais trouvé assez tôt dans le jeu (orange), j'ai jamais réussi à en retrouver d'aussi bonne. Mais avec toutes les upgrades je pouvais full spam tronçonneuse et CC/dégâts avec une des capacité spéciale. Leech ftw.
Le grind est pas nécessaire du tout, la structure est assez basique avec des quêtes que tu peux enchainer. Tu peux choisir de faire quelques / toutes les missions secondaires ou aucune. Loin d'un Borderlands donc où les quêtes secondaires sont nécessaires sinon underlevel garanti et c'est violent dans cette série.

----------


## Zlika

Fini *Obervation* qui aura été une vraie purge malgré mon enthousiasme de départ.

Comment ruiner une prémisse prometteuse - jouer GlaDos ou HAL9000 dans une station spatiale - avec une interface surchargée, des effets visuels inutiles, une narration qui vous pousse dans les escaliers, des énigmes rendues illisibles par la DA et l'ergonomie (bien que les jeu ne soit pas difficile pour un habitué des puzzles).

Vous avez l'interface du jeu, superposée à un HUD de caméra/drone, de la saleté sur les vitres de caméra, des objectifs grand angle deformants l'image, des effets environnementaux comme buée ou fumée - et si ça ne suffisait pas, des effets de lumière type alarme/led et du noir complet partout dans une station tourneboulée par un accident.

Ah et j'oubliais le plus beau: une magnifique déformation vidéo digne de vos années VHS, qui fait crépiter les pixels par intermittences et onduler l'image toutes les 35 secondes : ce jeu réussit à vous coller la migraine, la claustrophobie, le mal des transports et et la myopie en même temps 

Pour le scénario, les idées de départ sont bonne et on a envie de suivre l'intrigue, mais ça ne cultive que le mystère jusqu'à au bout, j'imagine qu'il faut aller scanner tout les post-it coincés dans les sanibroyeurs de la station pour y piger quelque chose. À réserver aux mordus de ce style de jeu ou d'ambiance.

----------


## CptProut

Fini *Far Cry New Dawn.* en 12H.

Alors c’était mieux que far cry 5, le fait que les ennemie est des tier de difficulté fait qu'on est pas aussi rapidement surpuissant que dans far cry 5, le fait de pouvoir rebooter les camps pour les refaire en plus grosse difficulté permet de rendre certain camps intéressant.

Par contre les expédition sont vraiment décevante  ::(:  , on a de super map mais le même objectif sans possibilité de les jouer comme on veux , idem pour les méchante qui sont pour la première fois vraiment creuse.

----------


## RegisF

> Ah, je me doutais que tu le trouverais meilleur que Landstalker. J'aimais bien expérimenter la magie en tentant des combinaisons, mais qu'est-ce que ça pompait de la mana.
> Ce qui m'impressionnait (pour l'époque) c'est qu'on pouvait décapiter les orcs, ce n'était pas si fréquent à l'époque, en tout cas sur les action-rpg.


Dans mon souvenir, ya aussi une vraie enquête à mener sur des villageois enlevés et on peut se déguiser en gobelin, non ?

----------


## FericJaggar

> Dans mon souvenir, ya aussi une vraie enquête à mener sur des villageois enlevés et on peut se déguiser en gobelin, non ?


Je me souviens pas de tout (en tout cas pas du déguisement) mais il y avait quelques quêtes annexes oui. Et l'ambiance était plutôt "adulte" pour l'époque je trouve, un côté un peu gothique. Un peu comme le dernier niveau de la Légende de Thor  :Bave:

----------


## Catel

> Je me souviens pas de tout (en tout cas pas du déguisement) mais il y avait quelques quêtes annexes oui. Et l'ambiance était plutôt "adulte" pour l'époque je trouve, un côté un peu gothique. Un peu comme le dernier niveau de la Légende de Thor


Je n'ai pas trouvé ça gothique, pour moi ça se rapproche de ce qui se faisait dans la fantasy occidentale à la Ultima (l'imagerie est dans ces eaux-là en tout cas). Pour de la console à l'époque ça peut éventuellement trancher, mais on est déjà en 1995. Pour vous dire, le jeu est sorti 6 mois après King's Field...




> Dans mon souvenir, ya aussi une vraie enquête à mener sur des villageois enlevés et on peut se déguiser en gobelin, non ?


Le scénario est très très léger: le roi te dit que les gens disparaissent et tu vas t'enfoncer dans les donjons, en trouver et plonger plus loin dans le complot. Ca n'est pas plus écrit que ça.
Par contre oui il y a un costume de gobelin (ça semble avoir marqué les gens). Il permet de passer certaines salles plus tranquillement, de se faire ouvrir quelques portes. Mais on n'en a pas besoin en ville, les civils gobelins ne vous font rien.

Et la décapitation des gobelins c'est tout simplement l'animation du coup fatal quand on leur enlève leur dernier PV.

----------


## FericJaggar

Après il y a toujours la patine de la nostalgie. Mais je me souviens avoir passé un agréable moment, malgré les passages de plateformes chiants à cause de la 3D iso.

----------


## Supergounou

*TSIOQUE* (2018)



Action/Point'n'click.

Oui, *"Action"*/Point'n'click. Parce que TSIOQUE ce n'est pas que de la résolution d'énigmes chelous (y a même pas d'énigme chelou en fait, on a bien quelques puzzles à résoudre mais tout coule de source), c'est aussi des mini-jeux dans le jeu (très bien implémentés et jamais chiants), des timings à respecter (un peu à la Goblins mais en biiiiieeenn plus simple), du parkour (très gentillet hein, ne vous emballez pas trop).

L'histoire est assez convenue mais plutôt bien maitrisée malgré la quasi absence de dialogues, l'univers est très sympa, coloré, mignon, plutôt loufoque, très candide.

Pas mal de problèmes tout de même, comme les animations très saccadées, des déplacements assez lents (dû à quelques grosses erreurs de game design selon moins, dont l'impossibilité de changer de tableau en double-cliquant sur une sortie, ou encore la non gestion d'un bouton qui mettrait en surbrillance les objets interactifs.

TSIORQUE reste un bon petit jeu donc, qui contentera les amateurs de point'n'click qui auront conservé leur âme d'enfant et qui voudront s'essayer à une jolie aventure pendant 3h. Je pense aussi que c'est un bon jeu pour qui voudrait s'initier au genre, tellement les énigmes sont logiques et les petites phases d'action rythment le tout. Et enfin, j'imagine que c'est un excellent jeu pour passer du bon temps avec son jeune enfant, tout en l'aidant un petit peu sur certains puzzles qui demandent tout de même un peu d'observation.

----------


## Catel

> Après il y a toujours la patine de la nostalgie. Mais je me souviens avoir passé un agréable moment, malgré les passages de plateformes chiants à cause de la 3D iso.


Moins chiants que dans Landstalker justement, parce que dans Landstalker... il n'y a pas d'ombre. Donc pas la moindre notion de perspective. Les plate-formes gardant le même sprite quel que soit leur emplacement dans l'espace, à moins qu'elles se superposent, tu ne peux absolument pas savoir où elles se trouvent dans l'axe xyz.

----------


## FericJaggar

*The final station* à un euro sur Humble Bundle, ça faisait longtemps que je voulais y jouer. Chouette ambiance.
Deux bémols : histoire assez cryptique, d'autant qu'on ne peut pas trop suivre les dialogues quand on doit gérer le train. Et les phases de gameplay sont assez répétitives.

----------


## schouffy

*Prey*

J'ai essayé d'y jouer à sa sortie, et décroché au bout de quelques heures mais en me disant que je passais peut-être à coté de quelque chose.
1 ou 2 ans après je décide de lui redonner sa chance, je recommence une partie. J'ai failli arrêter encore plus vite, mais je décide de m'accrocher.
Au final, je trouve qu'il a de grosses qualités et de gros défauts.

Le gros point fort, c'est la map. La station est assez vaste, c'est un bon compromis entre ouverture et linéarité, agréable à explorer avec plein de façons d'y évoluer. En plus la DA est top. Bravo. La fin est très réussie je trouve, le twist est bon et donne vraiment du sens à nos actions durant tout le jeu. Il y a une bonne partie du jeu, d'une durée de 5 ou 6 heures vers le milieu, qui est intéressante d'un point de vue gameplay et narration, tout s’emboîte assez naturellement.

En revanche, les dernières heures du jeu sont ratées et je me suis retrouvé à le rusher sur la fin en sprintant à travers les zones pour ne pas combattre. Les combats sont nuls. Les approches "fufu/bourrin/force/psy" sont parfois grossières. L'arbre de compétence fait vraiment pas rêver. La bande son c'est nawak (notamment le mixage, y'a des vieux bruits qui sortent de nulle part, comme des sons aigus pour te mettre la pression, ou des opérateurs qui font un bruit de micro-onde super fort pour rien). C'est un peu trop bavard tout le temps (à l'écrit et à l'oral), le jeu nous fait parfois écouter plusieurs trucs en même temps et on ne comprend rien. Le scénario peine à susciter de l'intérêt, heureusement que le final est réussi.

Bref mitigé, j'ai trouvé ça moyen, absolument pas une claque ou une référence pour moi. Un truc entre Deus Ex et Bioshock, mais pas aussi intéressant que le premier et avec des combats encore pire que le second.

J'hésite à essayer Mooncrash car l'expérience semble différente, je ne sais pas si elle insiste sur ce qui me plait ou me déplaît dans le jeu. Je suis ouvert à des avis sur ça  ::):

----------


## akaraziel

> En revanche, les dernières heures du jeu sont ratées et je me suis retrouvé à le rusher sur la fin en sprintant à travers les zones pour ne pas combattre.


C'est fait exprès je pense, on a tellement gagné en mobilité pendant la progression qu'on parcours les niveaux autrement. Perso j'ai trouvé ça assez cool de pouvoir sauter/grimper partout.

----------


## schouffy

Pas vu de grande différence en mobilité entre le début et la fin pour ma part. On peut aller partout dès le début, avec le pseudo parkour et le glu gun.
D'ailleurs c'est un point fort du jeu, le perso répond bien et les sauts/franchissements sont nickel (ils ont probablement récupéré le code de Dishonored).

----------


## PaulPoy

> *Prey*J'hésite à essayer Mooncrash car l'expérience semble différente, je ne sais pas si elle insiste sur ce qui me plait ou me déplaît dans le jeu. Je suis ouvert à des avis sur ça


(info : j'ai adoré Prey) Pour Mooncrash, j'ai eu du mal à entrer dedans, jusqu'à ce que je comprenne ce que le jeu attendait de moi et qu'il propose de vrais objectifs. A partir de là j'ai aimé parcourir les zones en optimisant déplacement et équipement laissé derrière moi (il y a un petit côté puzzle et une pression de temps). Pour les affrontements, il y a une nouveauté (me semble) : les blessures. Que ce soit l'armure ou notre propre corps, il y a tout un tas d'états différents avec des conséquences plus ou moins pénibles, obligeant à fabriquer/trouver des médoc (ou outils) adaptés. Et j'ai trouvé que ça avait un (gros) impact sur le gameplay. Ca m'a souvent obligé à aborder des situations différemment, à faire des détours, etc. Et comme les perso ont chacun leur arbre (limité) de compétences, qu'on ne contrôle pas entièrement l'équipement auquel on a accès, et que le level design évolue sur certains aspects, on aborde pas toujours les combats de la même manière (et les ennemis évoluent au fur et à mesure des runs). Ca reste le même gameplay que dans Prey mais la courbe de difficulté est peut être un peu inversée. J'avoue avoir un peu lâché après une petite vingtaine d'heures dessus, alors qu'il me reste encore 1 fin à débloquer. Faut tout de même accroché au fait de recommencer souvent, mais j'ai vraiment pris mon pied sur certains runs partant en cacahuète obligeant à changer parfois ses plans.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai entendu dire que c'était du level design procédural. J'ai très peur de ça, tu en as pensé quoi ? ça se passe pas sur Thalos 1 du coup ?

----------


## FericJaggar

> ça se passe pas sur Thalos 1 du coup ?


"Mooncrash"  ::ninja::

----------


## PaulPoy

> J'ai entendu dire que c'était du level design procédural. J'ai très peur de ça, tu en as pensé quoi ? ça se passe pas sur Thalos 1 du coup ?


C'est sur la Lune mais c'est lié à l'histoire de Thalos 1. Ce n'est pas du procédural. J'avais attaqué le DLC avec ça en tête mais c'est bien du level design "à la main" avec toujours ses divers chemins alternatifs. Ce qui est procédural c'est l'accès et l'état de ces différents chemins (portes cassées ou verrouillées, incendies, bloc d'alimentation manquant, etc.). J'ai trouvé ça très correct dans l'ensemble, il y a une sorte de grand hub centrale et plusieurs zones tout autour (mais aussi directement liées entre elles).

----------


## Galgu

Fini *Guacamelee* 2 à 100% en 12H

Digne successeur du premier, j'aurai quand même aimé beaucoup plus de nouveautés/originalité, on est en présence ici d'un 1.5 voire 1.4...

Metroidvania maîtrisé et toujours très efficace. 

Pris en solde à 8€ sur HB c'est le juste prix.

----------


## Hyeud

Who Am I The Tale of Dorothy
VN bien foutu, où l'on joue un psy qui doit aider une jeune fille avec un trouble de multiple personnalité. C'est joli, la musique va bien, et le scénario tient bien la route. Les personnalité sont, la méchante qu'il faut punir, la perchée à qui il faut briser ses rêves, et la petite garce parfaite qu'il faut brosser dans le sens du poil.
Étrangement, alors que sur le web, pas mal de gens s'accorde pour dire que c'est la méchante la plus facile à gérer, moi c'est celle qui m'a posé le plus de problème, effectivement je suis quelqu'un qui a beaucoup de mal à punir. C'est sympa, je le referais pour avoir les achievements.


Glass Masquerade
Jeu de puzzle, dans le sens premier du terme, c'est très joli et reposant, je l'ai eu à très vil prix, et, honnêtement, c'était sympa, mais ça ne valait pas plus. J'imagine que ça doit être sympa à jouer avec ses enfants, pour leur enseigner le maniement de la souris, outil qui sera rapidement obsolète pour eux.

----------


## Nacodaco

*Trine 3* : je comprends les retours négatifs entendus à l'époque. C'est joli et jouable, mais c'est tout. Le jeu est *extrêmement* court (3 heures pour le terminer à 100%), buggé (problèmes de physiques et de désynchro en multi) et peu inventif (peu d'énigmes et le jeu ne se renouvelle jamais). Bref, 6€ pour un court moment en coop, pourquoi pas, mais pas plus.

*Shadow Tactics* : j'en ai déjà parlé donc je vais juste répéter que c'est complètement fou  ::o:  Je ne vais pas faire les badges mais j'aurai bien fait d'autres niveaux  :Emo:

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Shadow Tactics* : j'en ai déjà parlé donc je vais juste répéter que c'est complètement fou  Je ne vais pas faire les badges mais j'aurai bien fait d'autres niveaux


Patiente encore un peu, la même fine équipe est sur le prochain *Desperados 3*

----------


## KaiN34

> *Shadow Tactics* : j'en ai déjà parlé donc je vais juste répéter que c'est complètement fou  Je ne vais pas faire les badges mais j'aurai bien fait d'autres niveaux


Et pourtant tu devrai, c'est très sympa de refaire les niveaux d'une façon complètement différente suivant les challenges demandés (bon par contre tu peux zapper les badges de speedrun ou les imiter via les soluces sur youtube).  :Bave:

----------


## LeChameauFou

*A plague tale*

La deuxième moitié du jeu fait un peu Strangers Things du 14eme siècle. Pas mauvais, bonne ost, bonne ambiance, peu de boss mais les 2 ou 3 se suffisent. Cool.

----------


## pikkpi

*Hitman (2016)*

C'était pas mal, mais un peu dommage de pas avoir revu les mécaniques de déblocage des objets/lieux de départ qui devait être certes intéressant quand le jeu sortait au format épisodique, ou quand on avait encore accès aux contrats limités dans le temps. Mais là j'ai pas forcément envie de refaire une mission que je viens de terminer pour tester la machette ou le pistolet que je viens de débloquer ( faut au moins finir 2-3 fois une mission pour débloquer le sniper dans cette même mission ). 

J'ai joué au jeu comme un puzzle game, c'était quand même rigolo.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Blue Estate*, un rail shooter que j'avais gagné sur Steamgifts à l'époque où j'y étais encore.
Le jeu joue à fond la carte de l'humour gras et décalé, sur fond de gros beaufs avec de gros flingues et de nanas en string. Amis du bon goût, bonsoir !

Sinon, le jeu est plutôt joli, et le gameplay assez marrant (pour le type de jeu, ça reste du rail-shooting): on mélange du tir au pigeon avec des QTE, y'a des phases de ralenti, il faut gérer ses munitions, on a différents flingues selon les niveaux et un système de scoring. Et les niveaux sont variés et originaux pour la plupart.

Bref c'est marrant durant les 3 heures que dure l'histoire du jeu. J'ai passé un bon moment dessus même si je ne recommande à personne de l'acheter...

----------


## Nacodaco

> Et pourtant tu devrai, c'est très sympa de refaire les niveaux d'une façon complètement différente suivant les challenges demandés (bon par contre tu peux zapper les badges de speedrun ou les imiter via les soluces sur youtube).


J'ai désinstallé le jeu pour me forcer à passer à autre chose  ::ninja::  Maintenant j'hésite, t'abuses  ::P:

----------


## Hyeud

Weedcraft Inc

Le jeu commence bien, présentation style comics, excellente musique, petit topo rapide et un peu subversif, du pourquoi on se lance dans la culture du cannabis : université aux USA trop chère, père souffrant du cancer qui meurt, frère qui cultive de la weed pour soulager le père, car pas de thunes pour acheter les médocs.
On se lance, au début on doit gérer tout seul, la culture, la vente et la police, la culture est un peu lourdingue avec son simulateur de tenir le clic 3 secondes mais on s'y fait, car rapidement on peut embaucher des employés qui peuvent tout faire à notre place. Pour éviter que la concurrence ou la police nous casse trop les bonbons, on peut discuter, cette partie est relativement nulle, dialogues qui se répètent, on se retrouve à cliquer machinalement pour devenir potes avec tout ce petit monde, pas de réglages, genre pot de vin ou % des bénefs à reverser, c'est dommage, car il y a un côté fun à devenir pote, on peut envoyer un concurrent casser les installations des autres concurrents, voir carrément envoyer la police, faire une razzia.
Une fois la 1ère ville bien en place, on peut commencer à s'amuser à créer nos propres spécimens. Le fun dure peu de temps, les commandes sont souvent très différentes, pour finir le jeu, j'ai du créer 28 spécimens, à la fin j'en avais vraiment marre.
Le début du jeu est assez bien balancé, on en chie pour pas finir en banqueroute, j'ai recommencé le scénario après 2 heures de jeu, trop d'erreurs, et même comme ça, j'ai du faire un emprunt à la banque pour agrandir ma société.
Malheureusement, la balance est cassée dès qu'on peut produire et vendre légalement.
J’espérais beaucoup du 2ème scénario, malheureusement, il est bien plus axé sur les dialogues avec la police et les concurrents, ce qui rend le jeu vraiment désagréable à jouer.

TL;DR
Un jeu flash très bien enrobé, aux mécaniques simplistes, à choper en bundle ou à vil prix, il décevra les fans de jeux de gestion, mais pourra absorber le casu.

----------


## FoxDy

*Deus Ex Mankind Divided* bouclé, sans faire le moindre mort (même pas les ennemis), après 33h de jeu. Bilan : techniquement à la ramasse chez moi sur une configuration pourtant pas mauvaise, scénaristiquement en deçà de Human Revolution, moins passionnant (contrairement à HR, ici je n'ai pas lu tout ce qu'on pouvait trouver à part les mails sur les PC... qui ne sont pas ouf non plus), beaucoup d'augmentations inutiles, pas de boss à battre, celui de fin battu rapidement en un coup, on évolue dans un monde semi-ouvert. Pas mal de quêtes annexes assez sympathiques, beaucoup de va-et-viens qui m'ont fait souffrir quand il fallait prendre le métro (puisque ça mettait ma RAM sur les rotules après 2 voyages), j'aurais préféré qu'ils mettent un écran de chargement normal avec des images plutôt que des animations de Jensen dans le métro... c'est sympa la première fois, mais c'est vite limité quand il y a toujours les mêmes personnes avec soi. Ou pire, quand on voit Jensen prendre tout son temps alors qu'il doit absolument se magner.

J'aurais probablement passé de meilleurs moments si je n'avais pas eu autant de mésaventures techniquement. Mais les premiers défauts sautent aux yeux (personnages assis dans le vide, accessoires eux aussi dans le vide...). Je trouvais Human Revolution excellent, je trouve ce Mankind Divided sympa sans plus. Je pense le refaire sur PS4 ou One quand je mettrai la main dessus sur l'une de ces plateformes. C'est que l'ambiance reste cool quand même et fidèle à l'univers.

Mais je suis contente de l'avoir terminé, de pouvoir passer à autre chose. J'aurais aimé pouvoir passer les crédits de fin mais ce n'était pas possible (encore un défaut selon moi). La fin annonce clairement qu'il y aura une suite. J'espère alors que celle-ci sera bien au-dessus de cet opus !

----------


## Clydopathe

Malheureusement, c'est mal barré pour une suite vu le bide que le jeu a fait à sa sortie  ::(: .

----------


## Ruvon

> Malheureusement, c'est mal barré pour une suite vu le bide que le jeu a fait à sa sortie .


Un bide ? C'est à dire ?

----------


## RegisF

Le soft s'est très mal vendu il me semble. Il a été très vite bradé sur steam et autre.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le soft s'est très mal vendu il me semble. Il a été très vite bradé sur steam et autre.


Ok, j'avais compris ça, mais je me demandais dans quelle mesure ; steamDB (ça vaut ce que ça vaut...) indique 1M de possesseurs, et je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos en cherchant à l'arrache sur les ventes console. Mais il avait plutôt bien marché à la sortie, avec de bonnes ventes en première semaine en UK par exemple.

----------


## KiwiX

> Le soft s'est très mal vendu il me semble. Il a été très vite bradé sur steam et autre.


Et c'est normal vu la politique de merde proposée (la fin en DLC, l'opti dégueulasse à la sortie...).

----------


## Supergounou

*JUMPGRID* (2019)



Puzzle/Action frénétique.Un jeu pour ceux qui aiment avoir rapidement les mains moites. 

Le principe est simple: on se déplace sur les lignes d'un damier de 4 cases, et il faut récupérer les objets présents sur chacun des nœuds du damier, en sautant de l'un à l'autre. 8 objets à ramasser par niveaux, 100 niveaux à réaliser. Evidemment, plein de pièges viendront pimenter la chose au fur et à mesure de la progression, sachant que le maitre mot de JUMPGRID c'est: vitesse.

Parce que ça va vite, très vite même, d'autant que beaucoup de déplacements demanderont à être au poil de cul près pour ne pas se taper un obstacle. Mais pourquoi "puzzle" alors? Parce que les réflexes ne suffiront pas, il faudra apprendre le pattern de chaque niveau et tenter de deviner la meilleure route à suivre pour terminer le tableau sans prendre de risque.

Un bon petit jeu donc, une sorte de SuperHexagon mais sans le côté endurance, plus axé Die&Retry. Typiquement le genre de jeu qu'on va lancer 5 minutes histoire d'avancer de quelques tableaux, avant de quitter parce qu'on a le rythme cardiaque bien trop élevé.

4€ pour un peu plus de 2h de jeu (beaucoup plus pour les plus fous qui voudraient obtenir tous les succès), ça les vaut.

----------


## Catel

> Et c'est normal vu la politique de merde proposée (la fin en DLC, l'opti dégueulasse à la sortie...).


Non mais les autres immersive sims aussi (Prey, Disho 2) se sont plantés hein.

----------


## KaiN34

> Non mais les autres immersive sims aussi (Prey, Disho 2) se sont plantés hein.


This.

Et puis franchement 30h+ heures de jeu qu'est ce que ça peut faire que la fin soit en "DLC" ? (les 2 vrais DLC sortis après sont très sympas d'ailleurs). Pas entendu non plus de problèmes d'opti à la sortie (contrairement à Dishonored 2 par ex).

----------


## Supergounou

*The Eternal Castle [REMASTERED]* (2019)



Action/Plateforme/Gros trip psyché.

Flashback et Another World, ça vous parle? Eternal Castle Remastered (ne cherchez pas l'original, il n'existe pas), c'est un gros hommage à ces 2 jeux, mais avec une ambiance bien plus lourde, portée par cette fantastique DA fluo 2-bit rose/turquoise CGA. Et force est de constater que malgré ses allures très cheapos, j'ai pris pas mal de plaisir à jouer.

On se retrouve donc avec un petit bâtard qui emprunte autant à Another World, pour sa linéarité, ses pièges die&retry (en bien moins sadiques), son univers fort, qu'il n'emprunte à Flashback pour le gameplay sauter/roulade/sortir son arme/plateforme 2D.

L'ambiance est énorme, espèce de délire psychédélique SF, tantôt organique, tantôt robotique, tantôt punk-apo, avec ce mode CGA qui est souvent troublant, parfois peu lisible mais ça va, toujours très beau. L'histoire est assez anecdotique mais on s'en branle pas mal, on n'est pas là pour lire des textes.

Malheureusement, la maniabilité est assez ratée, on n'arrive pas vraiment à faire ce qu'on veut, j'ai souvent eu l'impression qu'il y avait des inputs fantomes lors des combats, on se vautre souvent des plateformes, c'est vraiment pas précis alors que ça demande de l'être (et ça va en faire ragger plus d'un c'est sûr). La bonne contrepartie c'est que les checkpoint sont très rapprochés les uns des autres et donc pas besoin de se retaper des phases à la con pour persévérer après une mort.

Deuxième point négatif, une durée de vie beaucoup trop courte, j'ai mis 3h15 en fouillant bien à la recherche des quelques secrets à découvrir. J'aurais tellement aimé plus !

The Eternal Castle REMASTERED, c'est finalement un jeu qui restera très confidentiel, réservé aux personnes recherchant un trip rétro très fort, avec un gameplay à l'ancienne et une ambiance folle. Il faut réussir à passer outre la maniabilité trop imprécise, se voulant fluide mais qui aurait mieux fait de rester rigide, à l'ancienne, comme dans Flashback, mais au delà de ça c'est tout bon.

----------


## Zerger

J'allais te demander si la maniabilité était bonne, mais apparement, ce n'est pas le cas  ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

Sincèrement y a pire, mais c'est trop imprécis. J'ai l'impression que les devs ont voulu faire un truc plus fluide que dans Flashback, dans lequel il fallait se placer au poil de cul près pour sauter sur la plateforme au dessus du joueur par exemple, en faisant des pas de côté case par case, sauf qu'ici le stick analogique est vraiment trop souple, soit on le décale trop peu et il faut tâtonner, soit on le déplace un tout petit peu trop et c'est la chute. À mon avis les programmeurs sont pas excellents, ça se ressent qu'ils ont fait un effort pour rendre l'expérience agréable, sauf qu'il manque le talent.

Après si t'arrives à passer outre ça (c'est pas trop pénalisant en fait, juste un peu chiant) et que tu prends le jeu comme un délire arty rétro avec une grosse ambiance, je pense que tu t'y retrouveras largement.

----------


## Momock

> J'ai l'impression que les devs ont voulu faire un truc plus fluide que dans Flashback, dans lequel il fallait se placer au poil de cul près pour sauter sur la plateforme au dessus du joueur par exemple.


On reste sur du gros poil de mamouth quand-même, c'est facile de voir si on était bien situé ou pas (et de se situer correctement). Ça l'est encore plus dans Oddword, ce dont ils auraient peut-être dû s'inspirer? (au lieu de chercher à réparer un truc pas cassé...)

----------


## Supergounou

> On reste sur du gros poil de mamouth quand-même, c'est facile de voir si on était bien situé ou pas (et de se situer correctement).


Ouais je me suis peut-être mal exprimé, il faut se placer au poil près, mais c'est facile de se placer sur ce poil parce que les contrôles le permettent. C'est comme dans les premiers Tomb Raider, une fois que tu compris que l'unité c'est le bloc, tout devient très simple.





> (au lieu de chercher à réparer un truc pas cassé...)


Ils ont pas essayé de le réparer mais de le rendre plus fluide, plus adapté à 2019 j'imagine. Sauf que bon, c'est raté, dommage.

----------


## M.Rick75

Le nanar interplanétaire *Gears of War 4*. Je l'ai depuis un paquet de temps. Je l'ai commencé vers décembre puis laissé tomber d'ennui (en théorie je devais le faire en coop avec un pote). Là, j'ai baissé la difficulté d'un cran (pour être en normal) et je l'ai terminé en deux ou trois sessions, quelques heures.
La scène de fin où une la meuf de l'équipe tient le médaillon de sa mère tout pourri, digne d'une tirette de fête foraine, et dit "c'est magnifique" m'a achevé.

J'avais déjà fait le premier et je dois dire qu'on retrouve cette finesse d'écriture qui érige la beaufitude militaire ricaine à des sommets rarement égalés, même dans les films de Chuck Norris.

Maintenant je vais récupérer 100Go d'espace disque avec joie.

----------


## Herman Speed

Allez coquinou, tu as quand même eu ton plaisir coupable !  ::ninja:: 

J'ai les 4 sur Xbox, bienvenue chez les Gearscoliques. Moi, c'est Herman et j'ai lâché l'affaire depuis un an.

----------


## pikkpi

> La fin de Gears 4


La fin du 3 est inégalée je pense dans le genre nanar :



Spoiler Alert! 







edit : le timestamp passe pas, faut aller vers les 7 minutes





Gros fou rire quand on l'avait fait en coop avec un pote

----------


## Kaelis

> La scène de fin où une la meuf de l'équipe tient le médaillon de sa mère tout pourri, digne d'une tirette de fête foraine, et dit "c'est magnifique" m'a achevé.
> 
> J'avais déjà fait le premier et je dois dire qu'on retrouve cette finesse d'écriture qui érige la beaufitude militaire ricaine à des sommets rarement égalés, même dans les films de Chuck Norris.


J'en suis encore boulversifié  :Emo:

----------


## M.Rick75

Ouais, quelque part, j'aime bien aussi.
Mais si je devais croiser des gens de plus de 8 ans qui aiment ça au premier degré (les dialogues, "l'histoire"), je crois que j'aurais un peu peur.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est surtout le blabla entre les fusillades pendant les phases de marche jusqu'à la prochaine arène qui m'avait consterné (entre les blagues qui n'en sont même pas et les "ah au fait dans le monde de Gears of War 4 il se passe ceci et cela"...).

À deux en écran partagé c'est toujours assez sympa, c'est devenu un plaisir très rare.

----------


## Zodex

*CHUCHEL*

Cette drôle d'impression d'avoir fait tomber un buvard dans mon Nesquik.  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

*SiNKR 2* (2019)



Puzzle on prend les même et on recommence.

Très/trop simple niveau réalisation, SiNKR c'est du jeu de logique pur, bête et méchant: ici il suffit faire pivoter des crochets et de tirer sur des câbles pour mettre les machins ronds dans les cases rondes et les bidules carrés dans les carrés. Le tout dans le bon ordre et sans faire n'importe quoi histoire d'éviter les nœuds de cerveau.

Si vous avez déjà joué au premier SiNKR, vous serez en terrain connu puisque quasi rien ne change, les mécaniques étant les mêmes (il me semble, mais s'il y a de la nouveauté ça n'apporte vraiment pas grand chose). Le véritable intérêt de ce second opus réside en fait dans sa difficulté: si le premier était VRAIMENT simple, ici il va falloir réfléchir, tâtonner, recommencer le niveau, etc... à travers 80 niveaux au challenge progressif.

Même s'il ne révolutionne rien (au contraire), SiNKR 2 rentre enfin dans la catégorie "potable pour 2€ pour qui veut se poser tranquillement 2h en faisant travailler sa cervelle".

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Far Cry 5* en environ 37h (pas à 100% mais je le ferai).

C'était top, j'ai adoré parce que même si il reprend les mêmes bases que les volets précédents, il les améliorent en virant pas mal de gras, notamment avec son système de _challenges_ à réaliser pour décrocher des points de _perks_, ce qui nous pousse à être plus versatile et à essayer bien toutes les armes et autres camarades PNJ que l'on peut engager.

J'ai trouvé le jeu incroyablement beau par moment, avec des persos joliment modélisés et surtout un vrai effort pour éviter les clones de PNJ "lambda", qu'il faut saluer. La map offre de très beau panoramas et avec beaucoup de verticalité, un régal à explorer et avec en prime un mode photo pour immortaliser tout ça. Bon avec Ubisoft, on est habitué aux décors de qualité, c'est vrai.

J'ai beaucoup aimé les antagonistes, la famille Seed, avec à sa tête un "gourou" que j'ai trouvé très attachant, même si ce serait pas le meilleur mot pour le qualifier. Et tout comme dans Far Cry 4, à la fin j'avais vraiment envie de retourner ma veste pour aller prêcher la bonne parole et monter aux pêcheurs qu'ils peuvent faire autre chose de leurs journées que d'attraper des poissons.

Je me ferai New Dawn d'ici peu de temps, pour avoir le point final sur cette histoire.

----------


## Galgu

fini *1001 Spikes* du studio Nicalis (VVVVVV, Cave Story, The end is nigh, du dev sur Binding of Isaac...) en 3H.

Pas mal de challenge mais au final c'est une bonne "sucrerie" avec un peu de défi. J'ai eu l'achievement "Speed runner" alors que j'ai fini le jeu pour la 1ere fois tout de même. Je recommande comme "jeu de week-end".
Je l'ai choisi car c'était le 1er dans mon backlog. Pas sûr de continuer dans cet ordre mais ça c'est fait.

----------


## Nacodaco

> fini *1001 Spikes* du studio Nicalis (VVVVVV, Cave Story, The end is nigh, du dev sur Binding of Isaac...) en 3H.


Attention à ne pas mélanger éditeur et développeur  ::'(:

----------


## Kaede

Fini Subnautica en environ 40h (j'ai "perdu" du temps du fait de diverses galères).
Une super expérience dans l'ensemble. J'ai vu que les retours pour le DLC étaient un peu moins bons (apparemment on serait moins lâché et totalement libre, ce qui gêne certains ?), mais après tout il est encore en EA. Je garde un oeil dessus en tout cas.

----------


## Groufac

J'ai pas le net depuis quelques jours, j'ai a profité pour faire des jeux solos!

*Planet Alpha*: bouclé en 3h30, un petit jeu indé qui pique son gameplay à Limbo mais qui prend place dans des décors SF grandioses, qui procurent régulièrement une belle sensation d'émerveillement.
La faune et la flore de la planète sont réussies et puis les ennemis un peu caricaturaux vont bien avec l'innocence de la direction artistique. La capacité du perso à influencer le cycle jour/nuit donne lieu à de belles transformations des décors et c'est intégré aux mécaniques de jeu donc c'est cool.
Après c'est pas un chef d'oeuvre de gameplay non plus (tout comme Limbo!) mais ça se joue tout seul et on voit pas le temps passer.
Je recommande aux fans de SF qui veulent un petit truc à grignoter  :;): 


*Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons*: tout le monde connait mais j'avais jamais fait ! Le principe du contrôle des deux persos avec deux sticks fonctionne très bien: ça retourne la tête les premières minutes mais ensuite ça donne une certaines satisfaction à faire des actions toutes bêtes (comme aller d'un point A à un point B  ::lol:: ) et dès que les objectifs se compliquent un peu, l'aspect chorégraphique du gameplay est très agréable à maîtriser.
Evidemment, c'est à bannir pour ceux qui n'arrivent pas à faire deux choses en même temps :D même si le jeu ne présente pas de difficulté au delà de ça.
L'univers mythologique ""nordique"" est un peu simpliste mais reste agréable à parcourir.
En fait le jeu est un peu trop agréable à jouer pour son bien, du coup quand la fin arrive (après 3h) j'étais un peu frustré, j'aurais bien empilé pour quelques heures de plus avant d'arriver à la conclusion de ce conte (qui m'a d'ailleurs bien mis le moral dans les chaussettes  ::'(: ). Pour moi ça aurai démultiplié encore la puissance de la fin tout en explorant encore les possibilités du système de jeu.
Enfin bon c'est un jeu à faire, sauf si vous avez deux mains gauches (au sens littéral  ::ninja:: )


*Stories Untold*: gros coup de coeur. Un jeu d'ambiance épisodique qui pioche autant dans l'aventure textuelle que dans les similis-escape game comme The Room. L'emballage "Strangers Things" de l'ensemble est surtout une façade, on est loin dd'une simple madeleine pour faire plaisir aux millenials  ::ninja::  Le jeu est très bien construit et le "twist" de gameplay du premier chapitre donne une sacré saveur aux phases de gameplay textuel :D


Spoiler Alert! 


Ce moment où on se rend compte que l'aventure textuelle influence le monde autour de l'écran ... bordel j'ai eu les cheveux qui se sont dressés sur la tête :D L'instant d'immersion était fantastique  ::love:: 


Chacun des 3 premiers chapitres a son mode de fonctionnement et son ambiance propre, pour conclure par un quatrième chapitre magistral au bout de 3h environ  :Perfect: 
Mon reproche: le système de jeu textuel qui a un peu de mal avec les synonymes, j'ai bloqué plusieurs fois parce que j'avais une formulation légèrement différente  ::(: 


En tout cas ça me donne hyper envie de faire le prochain jeu de No Code, *Observation*, plus qu'à attendre qu'il sorte sur GoG  ::P: 
*Vous en connaissez d'autres des jeux comme Stories Untold?*

----------


## dglacet

*Day's Gone* sur PS4 :

Après un démarrage un peu mou dans les premières heures où il a fallu que je m'accroche pour continuer, j'ai réussi à rentrer dans l'histoire. Au final celle-ci est plutôt bien menée et prenante, ce qui fait que j'ai fini par y passer des heures sans voir le temps passer.
J'ai bouclé le jeu en une bonne quarantaine d'heures en prenant mon temps. Le rythme est plutôt lent mais c'est voulu, on explore, on cherche des compos pour le craft. On se prend au jeu en essayant de rester discret pour esquiver cette horde qui passe pas loin. Le monde est plutôt vivant, avec parfois des affrontements entre mort-vivants et survivants, qu'on croise au hasard de la route, je me suis parfois surpris à rester à distance pour voir qui allait gagner, puis finir par looter les corps restant comme un charognard.
Pour ce qui est de la route d'ailleurs, la prise en main de la moto est agréable et les upgrades réguliers sont bienvenus. Juste le début un peu pénible avec un réservoir minuscule.
Pour la direction artistique, le jeu est beau. Certains paysages sont magnifiques. La BO vient souligner le tout, un autre bon point.
La difficulté est juste dosée. Un roule assez vite sur les mutants basiques ou isolés, mais les hordes sont là pour nous rappeler qu'on n'est pas seul et tout puissant  :;): 

Au final, malgré un accueil mitigé au début, c'est finalement un très bon jeu pour moi!! J'ai pris plaisir à y jouer, je pense même continué à nettoyer les hordes restantes.

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai fini *Pyre* ce week-end

C'est artistiquement le plus jeu complet auquel j'ai pu jouer. Les décors, les artworks de personnages, les animations, les musiques... de la perfection  ::love::  J'ai été très séduit par cet univers, qui permet d'évoquer habilement la cohésion, les conflits (intérieurs ou non), les moyens de trouver sa place, ici ou ailleurs. La partie gameplay m'a un poil moins seduit: Je ne suis pas un habitué des Visual Novel - je pense même que c'est mon premier - mais le déroulement m'a séduit malgré quelques soucis de rythme par moment. La partie rite quant à elle symathique quand on commence à s'y familiariser mais globalement brouillone, et comme en comprendre toutes les subtilités tactiques (placement, salut etc) n'est pas necessaire pour finir le jeu, je n'ai pas creusé plus que ça.
En parlant de fin, j'ai rarement été aussi satisfait de la conclusion d'une aventure, notamment au niveau des répercussions de mes choix. Vraiment, *Pyre* est une perle.

----------


## Zodex

Toujours en quête de ballade, j'ai fini *Lake Ridden*.



Des doublages crispants, une histoire obscure et confuse du début à la fin, on peut pas dire que j'ai eu le nez creux, encore une fois... Je ne conseillerais ce jeu à personne, y'a tellement mieux ailleurs dans le genre du walking simulator. Seules sortent du lot, à mes yeux, certaines énigmes et l'alternance jour/nuit (scriptée). Le reste est mal écrit, moche et peu intéressant.

Allez, suivant.

----------


## Supergounou

*Katana Zero* (2019)



Action/narratif

Je ne vais pas m'étendre sur ce jeu, parce que j'ai encore du mal à savoir si je l'ai trouvé génial ou tout juste bon.

Katana Zero à d'ÉNORMES qualités, c'est indéniable. Le pixel art, l'OST, la narration, ça frôle le génie. On se sent impliqué dans l'univers, on a envie d'en savoir plus, on ne peut que remarquer l'excellent travail fait à ce niveau. Le gameplay est très bon aussi, très grisant, on peut ralentir le temps, renvoyer les balles aux ennemis en tapant dedans avec le katana, ça va vite, c'est vraiment agréable à prendre en main et rapidement on arrive à torcher les niveaux de manière fluide et cool.

Mais je trouve que globalement, il manque un petit truc au jeu, qui fait que la magie n’opère pas complètement. Je vais mettre ça sur le compte du level design des niveaux de baston, qui, malgré quelques très bonnes trouvailles, se révèle finalement assez plat et répétitif, sans surprise. Comme si les devs avaient eu une ambition monstre pour leur jeu, mais qu'ils s'étaient bridés eux-même afin de pouvoir proposer une suite (inévitable) qui serait alors l'apogée de leur œuvre. Vraiment très bizarre comme sensation.

Je recommande tout de même, parce qu'objectivement Katana Zero reste vraiment bien et que j'ai passé 5h passionnantes en y jouant, mais ce que je vais retenir de son expérience globale est: vivement la suite !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Toujours en quête de ballade, j'ai fini *Lake Ridden*.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/06/03/99e...ac7f983656.jpg
> 
> Des doublages crispants, une histoire obscure et confuse du début à la fin, on peut pas dire que j'ai eu le nez creux, encore une fois... Je ne conseillerais ce jeu à personne, y'a tellement mieux ailleurs dans le genre du walking simulator. Seules sortent du lot, à mes yeux, certaines énigmes et l'alternance jour/nuit (scriptée). Le reste est mal écrit, moche et peu intéressant.
> 
> Allez, suivant.


Arf, dommage, je suis toujours preneur de bons retours sur des walksims que je ne connais pas... ce sera pour un autre titre !

----------


## Getz

*ECHO*, en 5h30 environ. Une direction artistique maîtrisée (l'architecture tout en symétrie très réussie malgré des environnements assez peu variés, une bande son qui colle bien au rythme du jeu) mais plombée par un gameplay qui peine à convaincre. L'idée originale de devoir affronter des clones (les échos) de soi même qui apprennent à chaque "tour" de jeu nos propres actions auguraient du bon. Malheureusement je trouve le concept trop peu exploité au final. Restes ses phases d'infiltrations qui finissent la plupart du temps par une course jusqu'au point final avec les échos au cul, ce qui est finalement la technique le plus efficace... sauf sur le dernier chapitre où un nouveau type d'ennemi bien plus balèze fait son apparition. Ennemis qui m'ont fait rager plus d'une fois! 

Bref, un jeu très moyen qui réussit quand même à nous émerveiller par moments grâce à ses levels qui ressemblent à de gigantesques palais et une idée de base intéressante mais sous exploitée.

----------


## Catel

*Earthworm Jim 2*

Oh putain c'est le jour et la nuit entre les deux jeux.  ::o: 

Earthworm Jim n'est qu'un jeu de plate-formes aux mécaniques trop classiques, aux gags trop rares et à la difficulté trop démentielle pour accrocher bien longtemps.

Dans le fond ce n'est presque qu'un prototype pour le VRAI Earthworm Jim, le 2 qui rééquilibre tout ça et surtout y va A FOND dans les idées débiles  ::lol::  Il met son gameplay au service de son humour et pas l'inverse ! Et en difficulté seul le dernier niveau m'a vraiment fait criser.

Dans Earthworm Jim 2, vous devrez utiliser des monte-escaliers en évitant les mamies qui vous tombent dessus, éteindre des vaches explosives qui naissent dans des roses avant qu'elles puissent vous libérer le passage avec leur lait, et vous jouerez une salamandre qui vole dans des intestins entre des bumpers de flipper et terminera son aventure par un jeu télévisé  ::lol::   ::wub::   :Splash: 

C'est bien évidemment plein de cartoon, décors magnifiques, animation superbe, même la musique est super créative, avec par exemple une reprise de la Sonate au clair de lune de Beethoven...

Bref c'est varié, c'est fendard, c'est beau, il ne manque qu'un peu de précision sur les collisions et les plate-formes (le point faible historique de Virgin/Shiny).

Voilà ma culture générale est complétée (dommage qu'il n'y a eu que 2 Earthworm Jim  :Emo:   ::ninja::  ) je peux attendre tranquillement le 3.



(je vous ai dit qu'il y avait des vaches ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Getz

> (dommage qu'il n'y a eu que 2 Earthworm Jim   )


Je suppose qu'omettre l'épisode 3D est voulu? 

Je sais pas à qui appartient la licence aujourd'hui, et si il existe un moyen d'avoir accès à ce genre d'informations quelque part?

----------


## Catel

Il me semble que la licence appartient toujours à Interplay et aux frères Caen.

----------


## Valenco

> *Earthworm Jim 2*


 :Mellow2:  ::wub::  :Mellow2:  ::wub::

----------


## Getz

> Il me semble que la licence appartient toujours à Interplay et aux frères Caen.


Je pensais qu' Interplay n'existait plus depuis un moment! Enfin c'est tout comme vu leur activité actuelle...

----------


## KiwiX

*Tales Of Hearts R*

40h pour en venir à bout, je l'ai repris il y a quelques jours après une pause de plusieurs mois et j'ai bizarrement été happé. Ça reste un tales of donc scénario nul à chier mais c'est cool, on peut passer les combats en auto et créer une stratégie pour éclater les mobs le plus rapidement possible. Pas grand chose à lui reprocher sinon, ça se joue bien et à part une petite session de farm de 2h pour le boss final, tout s'est bien passé. L'impression de terminer un gros morceau, c'est cool !

----------


## Catel

> Je pensais qu' Interplay n'existait plus depuis un moment! Enfin c'est tout comme vu leur activité actuelle...


En 2016 ils voulaient vendre leurs IP mais visiblement ils sont toujours là et d'ailleurs lors de la sortie de Bard's Tale 4 Fargo a dit que si ça cartonnerait il rachèterait son studio (c'est pas arrivé).

Ils avaient encore plein de trucs, Freespace, Descent, Kingpin, MDK, Messiah...

----------


## Checco

*Ape Out*

Très sympa, un hotline miami sous percussions endiablées, aux couleurs minimalistes, design et ambiance maitrisé, plutôt court, (mais plus long ça aurait été du réchauffé), bref à recommander : 8/10

Par contre, les chargements sur Switch sont abusément long entre 2 vinyles!

----------


## Nehluxhes

*Unreal*

Oui le jeu de 1998, et son extension Return to Na Pali.
Je tenais à le faire une fois puisque bon, ça reste un nom très connu mais il a très mal vieilli...
Exit la claque graphique de l'époque bien sûr, mais hormis quelques rares passages j'ai trouvé les niveaux eux-même bien peu inspirés, c'était sans arrêt des leviers/boutons à activer quelque part qui ouvre une porte à l'autre bout de la carte, labyrinthique au demeurant.
Par contre niveau combat ça reste sympa aujourd'hui, c'est nerveux et dur, entre les Skaarjs qui esquivent tout les tirs en roulant de côté ou les commandos qui activent leur champ de force qui les rend invulnérable et se foutent de la gueule du joueur... ou pire qui feignent d'être mort et se relèvent dès qu'on a les dos tourné, il y a de belles saloperies dans ce jeu :D

----------


## hommedumatch

*Sekiro* Bon jeu, quoique casual. A ranger entre Megaman(NES) et Splatterhouse 3(Megadrive)
*
Witcher 3 : Blood and wine / Heart of stone*
Cela faisait plaisir de se replonger dans cet univers. Le vide laissé à la fin du jeu initial est bien comblé. Merci CD projekt.

----------


## Clydopathe

*Watch Dogs 2 :*

Je l’ai fini en 21h soir ma moitié du temps que j’acais Mis pour faire le 1. Le jeu est plutôt sympa mais la partie furtive est quand même fastidieuse, une fois que j’ai commencé à sortir les flingues, le jeu est devenu tout de suite plus simple  ::): . Par contre, c’est un peu gênant pour un gentil hacher de massacrer tout le monde et d’avoir un happé ending 

Spoiler Alert! 


où on croise même les flics sans qu’il ne se passe rien :D. 

.

Je suis bien content de ne l’avoir que payer 20€ en promo, je lui préfère le côté sombre et très adulte du 1.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Sekiro* Bon jeu, quoique casual. A ranger entre Megaman(NES) et Splatterhouse 3(Megadrive)
> *
> Witcher 3 : Blood and wine / Heart of stone*
> Cela faisait plaisir de se replonger dans cet univers. Le vide laissé à la fin du jeu initial est bien comblé. Merci CD projekt.


The Witcher c'est plus hardcore que Sekiro ?

----------


## Illynir

Les entrebâillements de porte dans Witcher 3 sont parfois des ennemis plus résistants que les boss de Sekiro.  ::ninja::

----------


## rgk

*Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon*

C'est du bon Castlevania à l'ancienne et j'ai bien aimé, tous les personnages avec leurs pouvoirs propres sont intéressants, les ennemis et les niveaux sont réussis. Bon, par contre je ne l'ai fini qu'une fois, je ne me sens pas encore de le recommencer dans toutes les configurations de personnages possibles.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> *Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon*
> 
> C'est du bon Castlevania à l'ancienne et j'ai bien aimé, tous les personnages avec leurs pouvoirs propres sont intéressants, les ennemis et les niveaux sont réussis. Bon, par contre je ne l'ai fini qu'une fois, je ne me sens pas encore de le recommencer dans toutes les configurations de personnages possibles.


QUID de la bande son ?

----------


## Baalim

Soyons clairs, je triche un peu (et je copie/colle depuis le topic des généreux) : *The Division 2*

39 heures. C'est le temps qu'il m'aura fallu pour terminer la première fois The division 2.
Contre toutes (mes) attentes, ça aura été vachement bien et étonnamment jouable en solo.

Bon, évidemment, ma plus grosse surprise aura été de découvrir, au mépris le plus intense de toutes mes convictions personnelles, que le jeu était encore plus rigolo et vachement plus speed en multi.

Pour ne rien gâcher, le jeu est très beau et le terrain de jeu... humm... immense.  ::O: 

Comme tous les jeux ubi ou presque, il est difficile de se concentrer sur un objectif vu qu'on se trouve bombarder de missions annexes tous les deux mètres mais, étonnamment, ça passe bien et on ne s'ennuie jamais alors qu'il est manifeste qu'on fait toujours la même chose (Midnight resistance : 30 à 40 minutes en ligne droite / The division 2 : 30 à 40 heures en ligne plus ou moins droite)

Pour un collectionneur compulsif, c'est juste l'horreur. Y'a des trucs qui traînent partout dans cette saleté de ville. A croire qu'ils ont élu Hidalgo.
A côté, Bioshock infinite est un modèle de modération. Du coup, on collectionne des milliards de trucs et on passe autant de temps à se battre contre les limites de l'inventaire que contre tous les gros dégénérés qu'on rencontre à tous les coins de rue.

Même si j'ai énormément apprécié le jeu, tout n'est pas rose.

J'ai trouvé que l'ambiance sonore manquait singulièrement de pêche... un peu comme si on avait choisi de sonoriser le jeu avec du Angèle en croyant mettre du Motorhead (et dans le doute, on doit toujours mettre du Motordead en bande son... partout... n'importe quand  :Boom: ). La musique est pratiquement absente et le jeu semble être éternellement en sourdine (nan, c'est pas mon casque  :tired: ).

Autre problème, le cheptel singulièrement réduits de lascars et de maraud. A croire que le virus a cloné cinq crevards en boucle.

Ah et, structure multi oblige, je crois que je me suis rarement autant battu les c******* des cinématiques et du scénario.

*Tout* est parfaitement insipide, chiant et incohérent (mais il est possible que j'ai un peu somnolé). A croire que les scénaristes n'avaient pas été prévenus qu'il devait y avoir un vague fil directeur. la dernière cutscene est un chef d'oeuvre dans le genre.

Vu l'expressivité intense des PNJ, le calvaire est total (mais il faut lui reconnaître une brièveté certaine). Quand on voit les progrès en matière de modélisation du côté d'AC Odyssey (pour les personnages principaux, tout du moins), on pourrait qu'il s'agit de deux éditeurs différents.

Bref, on fait tout le temps la même chose, on bute toutes les dix minutes les cinq mêmes pécores, on fouille toutes les ruelles pour trouver toujours les mêmes merdouilles et pourtant, paradoxalement, c'est très fun. Je comprends pas  :Facepalm: 

Bref, merci encore à BenRicard de me l'avoir offert, c'était étonnamment chouette.

       


Ouais, j'ai un avatar aussi classe que les PNJ principaux. Ce fut dur d'égaler la maître des gars de Massive mais je crois que j'ai bien assuré.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> J'ai trouvé que l'ambiance sonore manquait singulièrement de pêche... un peu comme si on avait choisi de sonoriser le jeu avec du Angèle en croyant mettre du Motorhead (et dans le doute, on doit toujours mettre du Motordead en bande son... partout... n'importe quand ).


Motörhead

----------


## Supergounou

*Katana Zero*, 100%

Je me permets d'en reparler ici alors que j'ai déjà posté un avis, car si le premier run est intéressant pour la narration et l'histoire, c'est vraiment en recommençant le jeu que le gameplay se révèle. D'une part avec le mode hard, qui transforme le jeu en die&retry bien velu demandant des nerfs d'acier, d'autre part avec le mode speedrun, super bien fichu et très addictif grâce à des runs assez courtes mais très intenses.

----------


## parpaingue

Du coup, pour un premier run de joueur "motivé"/habitué aux jeux coton tu conseillerais de partir direct en hard pour en profiter un max ?
Par exemple sur Shantae 1/2 Genie Hero, j'avais fait mon premier run directement en mode hardcore et même si le début pique (protip: viser le 3e cœur et l'armure direct), j'ai vraiment pas regretté la décision par la suite parce que j'ai pas pu bourrer (le jeu de base est facile) et j'ai été obligé de jouer la plateforme/apprendre les patterns des boss et compagnie, pour au final une expérience bien supérieure je pense.

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup, pour un premier run de joueur "motivé"/habitué aux jeux coton tu conseillerais de partir direct en hard pour en profiter un max ?


Le "soucis" c'est que pour débloquer le mode speedrun (et donc le mode hard), il faut finir une première fois le jeu. Mais je mets entre guillemets "soucis" parce que je pense pas que ça en soit vraiment un, faire le jeu en normal va te familiariser avec le gameplay et ça te permettra de suivre l'aventure tranquillement. Faut juste pas t'attendre à du gros hardcore dès le début.

Mais ce serait dommage de se limiter à ça, et c'est pour ça que je tenais à compléter mon avis sur le jeu, les modes additionnels sont vraiment chouettes.

----------


## Bobbin

Fini plusieurs jeux ces derniers jours :

*Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* 

Passé mes premières impressions pas forcément ouf sur le gameplay du jeu, mes attentes ont un peu évolué et j'ai pu accepter le reste du jeu comme il est : un très bon walking simulator avec des combats pas dingues. L'ambiance est très très bien rendue et c'est fort en émotion.

A réserver aux gens qui ont kiffé Firewatch ou What Remains of Edith Finch.


*Star Wars : Battlefront 2* (le nouveau, en solo)

Pew pew c'est star wars dans l'espace ! Graphisme + ambiance = déments, par contre l'histoire et le gameplay sont vraiment simplistes.
Un bon petit rail de coke Star Wars à acheter en promo à moins de 10 €. (et un jeu qui au final aurait pu être tellement + que ce qu'il est)

*The Last of US Remastered*

Attention chef d'oeuvre ! Ambiance, gameplay, graphismes, tout est ouf. Je ne suis pas forcément fan des jeux de zombies ou des TPS mais j'ai été happé du début à la fin. C'est un peu dirigiste au début mais très vite le gameplay s'ouvre. 

J'ai particulièrement apprécié les éléments de "quality of life" : le HUB est assez minimal, quand on ne trouve pas la solution d'un puzzle un bouton optionnel s'affiche, et on peut choisir de continuer à chercher l'élément à débloquer ou l'afficher en surbrillance. Il y a des moments d'infiltration "de groupe", mais vos alliés sont invisibles, c'est vous qui allez ou non faire repérer l'équipe. Ça cassera sans doute l'immersion pour certains mais ça évite la frustration d'être découvert à cause d'une IA de merde. (l'IA est très correcte ceci étant)

Et le storytelling de ce jeu bordel, c'est l'histoire la mieux racontée que j'ai vu dans un jeu vidéo.

Si vous avez une PS3 ou une PS4, il FAUT jouer à ce jeu.

----------


## Coldan

Honnêtement, loin de moi l'idée de lancer un débat, mais je n'ai jamais compris cet engouement autour de TLOU...
L'histoire est assez banale, si ce n'est la fin (qui ne laisse AUCUN choix au joueur). Le gameplay aussi, rien de révolutionnaire, et j'avoue ne pas être du genre à flipper devant un jeu.
Du coup il reste quelques dialogues bien écrits, des musiques et graphismes sympas... Pas de quoi crier au génie.

Au final je crois que tout tient au fait que l'on rentre dans l'histoire ou pas.

Attention, ceci n'est que MON avis  ::): 

Je précise par ailleurs que j'adore Naughty dog, je préfère largement les Uncharted.

----------


## Kaelis

J'aime beaucoup le jeu et je pense que l'histoire y est effectivement pour beaucoup (assez longue, on sent le temps qui passe et les personnages qui évoluent sur les quatre saisons, fin osée). 

Le gameplay est sympa je trouve, ça fait le boulot dans les moments importants et stressants. C'est pas révolutionnaire mais c'est pas pré-mâché non plus.

----------


## Blackogg

> Fini plusieurs jeux ces derniers jours :
> 
> *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* 
> 
> Passé mes premières impressions pas forcément ouf sur le gameplay du jeu, mes attentes ont un peu évolué et j'ai pu accepter le reste du jeu comme il est : un très bon walking simulator avec des combats pas dingues. L'ambiance est très très bien rendue et c'est fort en émotion.
> 
> A réserver aux gens qui ont kiffé Firewatch ou What Remains of Edith Finch.


Content que l'expérience t'ait plu au final  ::lol:: 
Si tu l'as pas fait, je te conseille de regarder le making of qui est inclus dans le jeu, ça dure une petite 1/2h et c'est vraiment très instructif.

----------


## schouffy

> Honnêtement, loin de moi l'idée de lancer un débat, mais je n'ai jamais compris cet engouement autour de TLOU...
> L'histoire est assez banale, si ce n'est la fin (qui ne laisse AUCUN choix au joueur). Le gameplay aussi, rien de révolutionnaire, et j'avoue ne pas être du genre à flipper devant un jeu.
> Du coup il reste quelques dialogues bien écrits, des musiques et graphismes sympas... Pas de quoi crier au génie.
> 
> Au final je crois que tout tient au fait que l'on rentre dans l'histoire ou pas.
> 
> Attention, ceci n'est que MON avis 
> 
> Je précise par ailleurs que j'adore Naughty dog, je préfère largement les Uncharted.


C'est un peu les mêmes qualités que les Uncharted finalement : Une écriture et des doublages très loin devant la concurrence, un rythme au poil de cul, une technique époustouflante. Après ce sont des histoires et des gameplay assez classiques.
Moi j'ai en plus bien aimé l'infiltration et les combats de TLOU, classiques mais très bien réalisés et violents.

----------


## Coldan

Tu as tout à fait raison, de mon côté c'est le côté hollywoodien et l'humour qui m'ont plu dans les Uncharted.
Mais justement, le rythme de TLOU m'a beaucoup moins plu. Je me rappelle pas un seul passage du jeu (à part celui 

Spoiler Alert! 


la tête à l'envers

) et je trouve la mise en scène du joueur beaucoup moins forte.

----------


## Kaelis

J'aime bien ce que tu dis à propos d'Uncharted 2 mais Uncharted 3 au secours  :Sweat: 

The Last of Us est arrivé au bon moment. Je regrette que les développeurs n'aient pas retenté le coup et enchaînent les suites.

----------


## Coldan

Uncharted 3 était beaucoup moins bien (en tout cas marquant) que le 2 on est bien d'accord  :;):

----------


## Baynie

Uncharted 3 in a nutshell:

----------


## Sao

> J'aime bien ce que tu dis à propos d'Uncharted 2 mais Uncharted 3 au secours 
> 
> The Last of Us est arrivé au bon moment. Je regrette que les développeurs n'aient pas retenté le coup et enchaînent les suites.


Le 2 arrive l'année prochaine  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

> Uncharted 3 in a nutshell:


J'étais ail-pet par ce truc... Acheté dans un aéroport à 70 balles pour y jouer direct après l'atterrissage mais quelle andouille  :Facepalm:

----------


## Zodex

Bon, j'ai profité des soldes GOG pour me faire péter tous les jeux de Wadjet Eye, j'ai donc commencé par ordre chronologique par *The Shivah*.

Alors c'est un chouette petit jeu d'aventure (on ne peut pas parler de point'n click à ce niveau, y'a pas grand chose à faire, à part faire des recherches sur le net spé-juif), dans un contexte plutôt original et intéressant, puisqu'on y dirige un Rabbin qui enquête sur la mort d'un ancien élève/dévot/patient (je ne sais plus comment on dit  ::ninja:: ).
Malheureusement, le jeu ne va jamais assez loin, on discute vite fait avec 2 ou 3 personnes, on visite 3 ou 4 écrans (je dis bien écrans, pas niveaux), et en une petite heure et demie maxi, hop c'est plié... C'est incroyablement court ! J'aurais aimé en savoir plus sur la religion juive, parcourir le monde pour découvrir les secrets de la Torah, traquer Max Cohen et trouver le vrai nom de Dieu avec Pi !

Un bon point, la musique. Elle est excellente, dès le menu du jeu, je suis resté jusqu'à la fin de celle-ci.

Bon, on va dire que c'est leur premier jeu et qu'ils ne sont franchement pas pas beaucoup à avoir bossé dessus - une poignée selon les très courts crédits de fin.

Suivant, la série des Blackwell. Y'en a 5, j'espère que ça sera un peu plus long.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Suivant, la série des Blackwell. Y'en a 5, j'espère que ça sera un peu plus long.


Le premier est également très court et le moins réussi de la série. Les suivants sont bien plus consistants et le dernier est vraiment excellent (même si son évocation me donne envie de pleurer  :Emo: )

----------


## Canard WC

> *The Last of US Remastered*
> 
> Attention chef d'oeuvre ! Ambiance, gameplay, graphismes, tout est ouf. Je ne suis pas forcément fan des jeux de zombies ou des TPS mais j'ai été happé du début à la fin. C'est un peu dirigiste au début mais très vite le gameplay s'ouvre. 
> 
> J'ai particulièrement apprécié les éléments de "quality of life" : le HUB est assez minimal, quand on ne trouve pas la solution d'un puzzle un bouton optionnel s'affiche, et on peut choisir de continuer à chercher l'élément à débloquer ou l'afficher en surbrillance. Il y a des moments d'infiltration "de groupe", mais vos alliés sont invisibles, c'est vous qui allez ou non faire repérer l'équipe. Ça cassera sans doute l'immersion pour certains mais ça évite la frustration d'être découvert à cause d'une IA de merde. (l'IA est très correcte ceci étant)
> 
> Et le storytelling de ce jeu bordel, c'est l'histoire la mieux racontée que j'ai vu dans un jeu vidéo.
> 
> Si vous avez une PS3 ou une PS4, il FAUT jouer à ce jeu.


Un des seuls jeux qui m'a véritablement marqué par son histoire, son ambiance et sa direction artistique  ::wub::

----------


## Zodex

> Le premier est également très court et le moins réussi de la série. Les suivants sont bien plus consistants et le dernier est vraiment excellent (même si son évocation me donne envie de pleurer )


Cool ! Ça me donne envie du coup !

----------


## Kaelis

La série est très chouette et chaque jeu est assez court, ça s'enchaîne facilement.

----------


## Supergounou

> Cool ! Ça me donne envie du coup !


Je ne te donnerai pas mon avis sur la série alors, ça me gênerait de gâcher ton enthousiasme  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Batman: The Enemy Within*, la saison 2 de Batman selon Telltale. Du très bon Telltale selon moi, j'ai adoré l'histoire, les personnages et les dialogues. Un très bon jeu, pour autant qu'on ne soit pas allergique au "gameplay" des jeux Telltale.

----------


## leeoneil

Je fais une dernière pub pour *POOL PANIC*, jeu pas très connu, que je viens de terminer en mode normal (on peut débloquer un mode hardcore que j'ai à peine effleuré).
C'est un jeu de billard totalement débile.
Le jeu est beau, super bien animé, avec une bonne bande son, et parfaitement crétin.
Chaque scène de billard apporte une nouveauté de gameplay (et il y en a une centaine), le jeu se renouvelle constamment.
Il y a pas mal de petits trucs cachés par-ci par-là, des niveaux à exhumer, des machins à collecter pour les maniaques.
C'est beau et rempli de détails, et il y a également beaucoup de références à d'autres jeux
Mini-spoil à ce sujet :


Spoiler Alert! 


On peut faire une partie de Left for Dead et même de street fighter, sisi !



Bref un bon jeu fait par une petite équipe, parfait en cas de petite déprime !

ça m'a pris une dizaine d'heure, mais potentiellement il y a le double de temps de jeu en solo avec le mode difficile (les mêmes niveaux avec des pièges suplémentaires), un mode multi en local (jusqu'à 4 joueurs) où on s'affronte sur des petites parties, et un mode solo "endless", des parties de plus en plus difficile qui s'enchainent (à débloquer). Le jeu est vraiment bien fini et bien complet !

----------


## Kaelis

Ça a l'air sympa, merci pour le retour  ::): 

Il y a un jeu de golf dans le même délire qui doit sortir l'année prochaine (What the Golf?).

----------


## leeoneil

Il y a également du mini-golf dans Pool panic !  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Soyons clairs, je triche un peu (et je copie/colle depuis le topic des généreux) : *The Division 2*


J'avais passé un bon moment sur le premier, une trentaine d'heures à suivre l'histoire et profiter de l'atmosphère propre au titre et aux lieux restitués. C'était une très bonne expérience et elle tenait essentiellement au fait d'avoir pu y jouer à 90% en multi avec des potes IRL. En raison de la gestion des combats qui impliquait couverts, manoeuvres de débordement, etc. Ensuite la DMZ... personne ne s'y est mis on est passés à d'autres jeux. 

Du coup ce Division 2, on est 2-3 à le guetter, notre réflexion étant arrivée à "on le prendra à 15€, de toute façon en ce moment on a Rocket League/World War Z/Forza Horizon 4/Sea of Thieves et pas assez de temps".
Mais je suis sûr qu'on passera un bon moment, les environnements que tu montres font déjà vachement envie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je fais une dernière pub pour *POOL PANIC*


J'ai démarré, je bute sur le deuxième tableau avec une boule énervée qu'il est très difficile de dégager, y a un truc à comprendre et je pourrai avancer. 
C'est comme tu dis un jeu marrant décalé et original, et du coup ça fait plaisir de s y frotter.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai ouï dire que The Division 2 serait gratuit ce weekend.

----------


## Luxunofwu

> J'avais passé un bon moment sur le premier, une trentaine d'heures à suivre l'histoire et profiter de l'atmosphère propre au titre et aux lieux restitués. [...]


The Division 2 est dans la continuité directe du 1 donc si t'as apprécié la boucle de gameplay no-brain-full-dopamine, y'aura pas de surprise. 
C'est aussi très joli techniquement parlant... mais à ce niveau, ça manque vraiment de l'ambiance du 1. Une des raisons pour lesquelles j'avais accroché au premier c'était cette New York post-apo en plein hiver, un crépuscule permanent, le crépuscule de l'humanité. Cette ambiance suspendue, les débris de la civilisation ensevelis sous la neige... 
C'était calibré comme un pur divertissement AAA no-brain, sans aucun message ou forme de profondeur. Et pourtant, en plein contraste avec le coté clinique et dénué du moindre supplément d'âme du jeu, involontairement, leur monde m'avait ensorcelé. Et chez moi ça avait ajouté une couche d'absurde bienvenue au reste du jeu. Ses 5 ennemis qu'on explose en boucle, son écriture digne des pires nanars, la course au loot, le cœur du jeu semblait insignifiant et dénué de sens, comme si il était conscient de sa propre vacuité, c'était pas une mauvaise expérience. C'est une surcouche que je retrouve pas dans le 2, mais c'est normal, je l'ai moi même inventée.

Mais c'est très personnel et bullshit comme ressenti. Sans ça, c'est vraiment The Division 1.5 sur tous les plans, y'a encore une fois pas de raison que t'apprécies pas.

----------


## Score2

Blood & Truth sur PSVR. Un bon trip à la John Woo mais perfectible niveau maniabilité à cause de la camera PS4 qui capte pas toujours correctement les mouvements. Surtout si l'on prend une arme par deux mains et l'on tente de viser à travers le réticule, le fait d'avoir les deux sticks PSMove sur une même ligne avec la caméra cause des soucis. Sinon, si l'on arrive à passer outre cela, le jeu est bien sympa. Assez court, comme la pluspart des experiences VR mais il y'a quand même de la replay value avec des challenges à compléter. Sinon, j'ai fortement apprecié le jeu des acteurs en VO avec leur accent Londonien bien gras.

----------


## Supergounou

*Return of the Obra Dinn* (2018)



Huis-clot.

C'était très très bien. N'ayez pas peur des graphismes, tout est assez bien dessiné pour ne pas coincer dans l'enquête. Y a un système d'aide pour les plus nuls d'entre vous/nous. Si on triche beaucoup, je pense que ça peut se terminer assez vite, perso ça m'a pris 13h en trichant juste un petit peu vers la toute fin. Quelques lourdeurs dans le game design, qui font qu'on peut perdre pas mal de temps à de stupides allers/retours, mais rien de très pénalisant.

Un très bon jeu d'enquête.

----------


## Groufac

> *Return of the Obra Dinn* (2018)
> 
> https://obradinn.com/img/shots/Ship-01.png
> 
> Huis-clot.
> 
> C'était très très bien. N'ayez pas peur des graphismes, tout est assez bien dessiné pour ne pas coincer dans l'enquête. Y a un système d'aide pour les plus nuls d'entre vous/nous. Si on triche beaucoup, je pense que ça peut se terminer assez vite, perso ça m'a pris 13h en trichant juste un petit peu vers la toute fin. Quelques lourdeurs dans le game design, qui font qu'on peut perdre pas mal de temps à de stupides allers/retours, mais rien de très pénalisant.
> 
> Un très bon jeu d'enquête.


A noter que c'est très sympa à faire à deux de bout en bout : y a pas de mode coop à proprement parler mais confronter ses théories est très gratifiant et ça accélère un peu les moments de "blocage".
Ça permet aussi de limiter un peu ces allers retours en fin de partie qui sont le reproche le plus récurrent fait au jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ça permet aussi de limiter un peu ces allers retours en fin de partie qui sont le reproche le plus récurrent fait au jeu.


Ben, une petite option pour accéder aux scènes directement depuis le bouquin, ça aurait graaaaanndement augmenté la fluidité du titre.

----------


## Groufac

> Ben, une petite option pour accéder aux scènes directement depuis le bouquin, ça aurait graaaaanndement augmenté la fluidité du titre.


Pour l'anecdote, il a testé cette fonctionnalité pendant un temps et en résolvant ce problème ça en créait plein à côté.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour l'anecdote, il a testé cette fonctionnalité pendant un temps et en résolvant ce problème ça en créait plein à côté.


Ah oui ? Surement parce qu'il n'avait pas du tout prévu d'inclure ça de base, et que la programmation était trop complexe/longue à refaire pour que tout fonctionne au poil. En tous cas l'anecdote est marrante, mais pour moi ça reste une erreur game design.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini le mini-Metroid *Gato Roboto* en 3 heures à quasiment 100%. Dans le genre "petit jeu" c'est nickel chrome  ::): 

C'est du déjà-vu : niveaux dans le style Metroid Fusion avec très peu de backtracking (une zone centrale où l'on déverrouille des ascenseurs pour accéder à des zones indépendantes les unes des autres) les améliorations habituelles à débloquer et quelques secrets à dénicher.

Les graphismes sont simples et lisibles, et c'est très simple à manipuler, pas de nœud au cerveau pour tirer en diagonale puisqu'on est limité aux quatre directions de la croix. Les boss sont amusants et demandent quand même de s'appliquer un minimum.






L'ambiance est toute mignonne avec un humour léger et l'amphigouri des personnages est craquant  :Mellow2:

----------


## Groufac

> Ah oui ? Surement parce qu'il n'avait pas du tout prévu d'inclure ça de base, et que la programmation était trop complexe/longue à refaire pour que tout fonctionne au poil. En tous cas l'anecdote est marrante, mais pour moi ça reste une erreur game design.


C'était pas un problème technique, ça marchait au poil mais ça cassait justement le game design du jeu.

De mémoire:
- le fait de donner un carnet qui permet de voyager dans le temps et l'espace (plus besoin de la montre d'ailleurs) ça donnait un sentiment de surpuissance énorme lié à l'objet, du coup ça pétait complètement l'histoire du "simple" agent d'assurance qui fait son enquête méthodique. On zappait d'une scène à l'autre de manière fluide certes, mais en contradiction avec l'histoire qu'il essayait de raconter.
- le fait de ne plus avoir à trop se déplacer cassait le rapport à l'espace dans le bateau et également à l’enchaînement des séquences, du coup ça rendait l'enquête bien plus confuse et le jeu plus difficile.
- en fait il a essayé plusieurs système pour fluidifier tout ça dans le jeu, mais ça foutait à chaque fois le bordel ailleurs. Du coup il a conservé cette partie de marche à pied jusqu'au bout, qu'il considérait comme la "moins pire" des solutions.

J'avais trouvé l'anecdote intéressante, parce que je pense qu'on est plusieurs à s'être dit sur la fin "il est con il aurait dû mettre l'accès aux scènes dans le carnet" mais apparemment être game designer c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Ok je suis pas du tout convaincu par les arguments, mais pourquoi pas. En tous cas comme j'ai joué, je vois pas du tout en quoi ça m'aurait gâché l'expérience (grossièrement j'ai déjà joué toutes les scénettes puis j'ai chercher à résoudre le jeu), bien au contraire. Peut-être aussi est-ce parce que je suis un joueur gameplay qui ne s’intéresse globalement pas trop à l'immersion dans le scénario. Mais comme tu dis, designer c'est un métier et ça ne s'improvise pas. 

Au fait, t'avais lu ça où? Ça m’intéresse carrément.

----------


## Groufac

J'ai lu plein d'interview de Pope après avoir fini le jeu, j'étais curieux de savoir comment il en était arrivé à cet ovni.
De mémoire les meilleures c'est celle de RPS au moment de la sortie et le podcast de Noclip où il était invité... Par contre je suis pas sûr que ce soit dans celles là qu'il en parle, comme j'ai du en parcourir une bonne dizaine  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

Ok j'irai surement fouiller tout ça ce weekend, merci  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Je trouve qu'en me baladant d'une scène à l'autre, tu peux aussi avoir des moments "Eureka" en passant à des endroits, je trouve pas que ce soit une foirade ce système.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je trouve qu'en me baladant d'une scène à l'autre, tu peux aussi avoir des moments "Eureka" en passant à des endroits


Ça je le conçois déjà beaucoup plus, mais dans trop de situations (repasser plusieurs fois le dialogue d'une scène par exemple, pour jauger la stéréo afin de cibler un accent marquant), c'est loooourd.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après c'est comme dans un point'n'click, c'est bien de prendre le temps de réfléchir, mais pouvoir double cliquer sur une sortie pour passer rapidement d'un tableau à un autre, c'est quand même du bonheur.

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini *Cadence of Hyrule* en 5h30. comme promis, c'est Crypt of the necrodancer dans l'univers de Zelda. Mais on m'avais pas prévenu que c'était vachement plus court et vachement plus facile ! très peu de challenge je suis déçu de ce côté là. Seule l'OST est au niveau (très bonne). je vais voir s'il y a une true ending que j'ai raté mais a priori j'ai torché le jeu... ça fait cher l'heure de jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Ah ouais c'est con ça, en 5h sur Crypt, tu ne voyais pas grand chose

----------


## taiba

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de finir Romancing Saga 2 (le portage sur steam) , cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas touché un jrpg, il faut croire que ça m'a manqué.
J'aime bien le système de classe, de succession et d'aprentissage des skills. 
J'attend sagement le portage du 3, si un généreux canard aurait un jeu sur pc dans la même veine, je prend volontier !

----------


## Anark

J'ai fini *Outer Wilds*, sans doute mon jeu de l'année. 
Incroyable d'avoir accès à une masterpiece du jeu d'aventure/exploration à peine 1 an après le génial Subnautica.
J'ai presque envie de dire qu'Outer Wilds est supérieur parce que même si les deux jeux sont des cas d'école du level design en monde ouvert, ils sont parvenus ici à expurger toutes les mécaniques à potentiel pénible (récolte, craft, jauge de bouffe) pour ne conserver que les mécaniques de déplacements à propulsion ultra-funs. Subnautica a aussi un petit coup de mou en fin d'aventure (puisque le jeu est construit comme un siphon, on nous pousse vers la fin avec un level design en cône de plus en plus étroit), alors qu'OW pas du tout, la fin il faut aller la chercher dans toute cette immensité, il faut avoir compris et exploré la myriade de sous-histoires et comprendre ce qu'on attend de toi.
Je comprends mieux pourquoi OW a recu le prix de design + le grand prix Seumas McNally de l'IGF 2015, c'est une vraie merveille !!

----------


## KaiN34

> Fini le mini-Metroid *Gato Roboto* en 3 heures à quasiment 100%. Dans le genre "petit jeu" c'est nickel chrome 
> 
> C'est du déjà-vu : niveaux dans le style Metroid Fusion avec très peu de backtracking (une zone centrale où l'on déverrouille des ascenseurs pour accéder à des zones indépendantes les unes des autres) les améliorations habituelles à débloquer et quelques secrets à dénicher.
> 
> Les graphismes sont simples et lisibles, et c'est très simple à manipuler, pas de nœud au cerveau pour tirer en diagonale puisqu'on est limité aux quatre directions de la croix. Les boss sont amusants et demandent quand même de s'appliquer un minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La même, fini en 6h quasi à 100%, court et linéaire mais ça fait très bien le taff, un bon feeling niveau shoot.

----------


## Yemmeth

Grace au Xbox Game Pass pc je viens de terminer coup sur coup :

*Pony Island*
Un petit puzzle game sympathique avec un humour bien concon qui à fonctionné sur moi. 3-4 petites heures pour le terminer sans me presser. De plus la musique est bien sympathique. Seul bémol, la trad fr pas forcément nickel mais rien qui n'empêche la compréhension du jeu.

*The Old Man's Journey*
Là aussi un petit puzzle game sans prise de tête qui se termine en deux petites heures. La DA est toute choupi et l'histoire à réussi à me faire avoir une petite réaction lacrymale pour le protagoniste. La musique est jolie mais oubliable (sauf pour le passage dans les abysses ou elle est vraiment bonne selon moi)

Des jeux que je n'aurais pas achetés en temps normal (sauf présence éventuelle dans un bundle) mais auxquels je ne regrette absolument pas d'avoir joué  ::): 

La suite devrait être :

Abzu
La Tranquillité Du Vent
The Gradens Between
Rime et the turing test (éventuellement)

Si le service me permet de continuer à tester des petits jeux dans le même genre je pense continuer mon abonnement un petit moment.

----------


## Groufac

*Spec Ops: The Line* : Choppé à vil prix il y a quelques semaine (4 balles je crois), fini en 6h. C'est intéressant un jeu de shoot qui concentre son propos sur la folie et l'horreur de la guerre, ça amène forcément une autre saveur à un TPS qui sans ça aurait été parfaitement générique.
Pour le coup la manière de traiter le sujet est assez mature, ça fait presque bizarre d'avoir des moments de réflexions après avoir quitté ce genre de jeu  ::ninja::  C'est clairement un hommage appuyé à Apocalypse Now (dans son histoire, sa mise en scène, sa musique, ...) c'est parfois un peu trop dans la citation mais il y a vraiment pire comme référence prise au ciné. L'ambiance cauchemardesque de Dubaï est vraiment excellente, les décors de buildings transformés en champs de bataille sont étonnamment réussis et le jeu fait également ressentir la présence du sable qui regagne la ville à tous les instants (les quelques tempêtes  ::love:: ) Ça gratterait presque par moment  :^_^:  

Le gros, l'énorme défaut du jeu, c'est son gameplay. Ultra générique. D'un point de vue purement ludique on a tous joué à ce jeu des milliers de fois. Toutes les passages obligés du genre y sont présents, les ennemis sont mega standards, les armes les mêmes que partout et la plupart des niveaux sont des couloirs avec des couverts pour s'accroupir derrière et faire des headshots sur des vagues d'ennemis.

Alors parfois on sent la volonté de déconstruire ces séquences déjà vues milles fois... Et parfois ça marche.
la séquence après le pilonnage au phosphore est une réussite, le moment "western" avec les pendus aussi, le niveau de fin idem
Mais souvent le détournement n'aboutit pas et on se retrouve donc à faire ce qu'on a fait dans les autres TPS, sans spécialement prendre de recul sur la séquence en cours.

En fait ce dont le jeu souffre, c'est que son gameplay n'évolue pas en même temps que son propos: si l'histoire montre bien une descente aux enfers de soldats, le jeu se parcours beaucoup trop souvent comme un empilement des mêmes affrontements sans saveur. Il y a quelques tentatives qui visent à faire ressentir à travers le jeu l'état d'esprit de son héros... Mais c'est tellement sporadique que ça reste anecotique. 
Je pense en particulier à la scène du stroboscope et sa réplique un peu plus tard, ou l'évolution des réactions du héros quand il se prend des tirs
Malgré tout, ça reste pour moi un jeu à faire, rien que pour la tentative d'un TPS qui cherche à remettre en cause son genre, même si c'est à moitié réussi seulement.

----------


## znokiss

_#invocation d'icaremag._

----------


## Kaelis



----------


## Groufac

Hier soir je lisais quelques trucs sur le jeu et ce pseudo revenait souvent  ::P: 

Sinon j'enchaine avec *Orwell: Keeping an Eye On You*, un jeu indé qui traite de la surveillance généralisée, dans une société fictive mais très, _très_ proche de ce que l'on vie déjà.
On joue un de ces analystes employés pour faire la lumière sur un événement terroriste récent et on va petit à petit rentrer dans la vie de nos suspects, en remontant les indices et en connectant les personnes entre elles pour donner un sens à tout ça. La promesse initiale est donc franchement alléchante, l’exécution est plus mitigée.



La faute en premier lieu à un début poussif où notre seule marge de manœuvre est de lire des pages web (presse, réseau sociaux, site web) pour trouver des indices et débloquer d'autres pages... C'est seulement petit à petit que l'on débloque les possibilités d'écoute et d'accès à distance aux PC/smartphones, etc. La première heure de jeu (sur les 3 que dure le titre) est donc franchement répétitive.
En second lieu, le gameplay reste vraiment très superficiel: j’espérais un vrai jeu d'enquête qui demande vraiment de fouiller dans cette affaire, le jeu se contente en réalité de mécaniques type Normal Lost Phone/Simulacra. On est sur des rails de bout en bout et on est bien pris par la main pour ne pas trop être perdu. Il y a bien quelques choix à faire sur la fin mais sinon on est là pour faire exactement ce que les devs ont prévus et pile poil comme ils l'ont prévu.



C'est frustrant parce que les systèmes de jeu sont pas loin d'être être vraiment mieux, si seulement ils s'ouvraient un peu et faisaient confiance au joueur: typiquement quand on parcours du texte issu d'un article ou d'une écoute téléphonique, les indices à repérer et à "ajouter au dossier" sont mis en surbrillance (cf le screen plus bas, vous inquiétez pas ça spoil pas grand chose)... Alors que ça aurait justement été bien plus adapté au thème de laisser le joueur les repérer par sa lecture et choisir ceux à ajouter au dossier. 

Evidemment ça aurait demandé de laisser le joueur se tromper dans une certaine mesure (oh mon dieu  ::o: ) et donc ça aurait démultiplié l'ambition et les moyens dédié à la partie interactive. Mais bon quand on est indé avec peu de moyens, c'est cool d'avoir de l'ambition sur l'originalité du gameplay  ::P:  On sent donc trop souvent qu'ils ont voulu raconter leur histoire de manière très linéaire et cadrée, alors que la thématique abordée traitait justement des ambiguïtés dans l'interprétation des faits ou des indices récoltés par ces moyens de surveillance.

Niveau visuel c'est une DA assez "clinique" qui va très bien avec la thématique, c'est réussi de ce côté là.
Concernant ce que le jeu a à raconter, on va dire que sans être trop basique c'est pas non plus nouveau pour qui s'intéresse un peu au sujet... mais c'est intéressant de l'expérimenter par le biais de la personne qui mène les écoutes :D

Bref c'est clairement pas un scandale, ça a sa petite identité, mais c'est quand même un bel acté manqué sur le gameplay.

----------


## Gorillaz

De mémoire tu pouvais te tromper (ou rassembler sciemment de "faux" indices), ce qui affectait la résolution de chaque chapitre.
Pas certain toutefois que cela change la fin ...
Disons qu'en amateur des jeux Telltale, la faible liberté laissée ne m'a pas empêché d'apprécier la balade.
D'ailleurs ça me fait penser que j'ai le 2 à faire  ::):

----------


## Groufac

Tu peux, mais ça vu que ça reste limité à quelques bout de phrases en surbrillance, suffit de lire les phrase autour du surlignage pour comprendre, compte tenu du contexte, si c'est vrai/important ou pas.
C'est quand même pas hyper élaboré  ::P: 
Sinon le coup de la "faible liberté" dans les mécaniques ça m'a vraiment rappelé les jeu Normal Lost Phone/Simulacra/etc: c'est pas un scandale en soi, mais vu le pitch de départ j'en attendais un peu plus qu'un équivalent en jeu mobile  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Tout dépend comment tu perçois le "travail" qu'on te demande de faire : tu peux te contenter de la jouer "objectif" et de remplir les infos de la façon la + logique, mais tu peux aussi être dans un état d'esprit "rebelle", et là tu peux t'amuser à sciemment nourrir ton homologue avec des infos pourries. Je trouvais cela assez intéressant (même si je pense pas que cela change foncièrement la fin)

----------


## Zega

> *Spec Ops: The Line* : Choppé à vil prix il y a quelques semaine (4 balles je crois), fini en 6h. C'est intéressant un jeu de shoot qui concentre son propos sur la folie et l'horreur de la guerre, ça amène forcément une autre saveur à un TPS qui sans ça aurait été parfaitement générique.
> Pour le coup la manière de traiter le sujet est assez mature, ça fait presque bizarre d'avoir des moments de réflexions après avoir quitté ce genre de jeu  C'est clairement un hommage appuyé à Apocalypse Now (dans son histoire, sa mise en scène, sa musique, ...) c'est parfois un peu trop dans la citation mais il y a vraiment pire comme référence prise au ciné. L'ambiance cauchemardesque de Dubaï est vraiment excellente, les décors de buildings transformés en champs de bataille sont étonnamment réussis et le jeu fait également ressentir la présence du sable qui regagne la ville à tous les instants (les quelques tempêtes ) Ça gratterait presque par moment  
> 
> Le gros, l'énorme défaut du jeu, c'est son gameplay. Ultra générique. D'un point de vue purement ludique on a tous joué à ce jeu des milliers de fois. Toutes les passages obligés du genre y sont présents, les ennemis sont mega standards, les armes les mêmes que partout et la plupart des niveaux sont des couloirs avec des couverts pour s'accroupir derrière et faire des headshots sur des vagues d'ennemis.
> 
> Alors parfois on sent la volonté de déconstruire ces séquences déjà vues milles fois... Et parfois ça marche.
> la séquence après le pilonnage au phosphore est une réussite, le moment "western" avec les pendus aussi, le niveau de fin idem
> Mais souvent le détournement n'aboutit pas et on se retrouve donc à faire ce qu'on a fait dans les autres TPS, sans spécialement prendre de recul sur la séquence en cours.
> 
> ...


Perso j'ai pas du tout accroché, comme tu le dis le gameplay est ultra générique, mais même l'histoire sent le réchauffé. Alors Ok c'est relativement rare dans le JV mais bon il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire non plus. Chez moi ça à fait ploutch.

----------


## Supergounou

*Cat on a Diet* (2016)



Petit jeu mobile à 5 balles sur Steam.

Bon, avouons le, s'il n'y avait pas eu le mot "chat" dans le titre du jeu, je n'y aurai sans aucun doute jamais joué. Le principe est tout simple, jouer avec la physique pour bouffer un max de muffins et tomber dans le pot à cookie, en un minimum de coup (de patte).

Au bout de 4 minutes, j'ai pensé à le désinstaller.

Puis j'y ai trouvé un certain amusement, les tableaux sont assez cools, il y a pas mal d'éléments de gameplay qui s'ajoutent au fur et à mesure de la progression, faut réfléchir mais pas trop, faut être précis dans ses mouvements mais pas trop. Au final, j'y ai joué 5h pour le finir à 100% avec toutes les étoiles.

Un jeu complètement dispensable, mais assez amusant pour faire 2 ou 3 niveaux quand on trouve un peu de temps.

----------


## Zerger

*Commander Lilith & the fight for Sanctuary*, le DLC gratos qui est arrivé sur Borderlands 2 pour nous faire patienter jusqu'à Septembre. Et ça fait le taff ! C'était sympa à explorer, l'histoire se passe après Tales of Borderlands donc dans la continuité de la série (on retrouve Vaughn par exemple), quelque passages bien fendards comme on les aime, le loot y est très généreux, on combat des monstroplantes.... Bref on passe un chouette moment.
En plus, on peut commencer un nouveau perso directement lvl30, ce qui permet de tester les classes restantes qu'on avait la flemme de monter, que demander de plus.

Ah et ca m'a permis de tester le pack HD, autre bon point.

----------


## Galgu

Fini *Supraland* en 14h. Découvert grâce aux canards, c'est clairement un "jeu pour moi". ça coche toutes les cases. Il est brillant. Mix entre FPS et metroidvania assez bien maitrisé, de bons puzzles.

Quelques fébrilités a noter toutefois : 
- Pas de carte ! combien de fois je me suis perdu partout. et pas vraiment d indication ou mènent les bumpers rouges/bleus. J'aurai au moins aimé mettre des annotations sur une carte basique...
- encore des bugs ! on a beau être en version 1.68, TOUS mes décès sont dus a des bugs, et j inclue également le respawn kill des ennemis responsable de 2 de mes morts. J'ai même réussi a me coincer sur le bord de la carte sans pouvoir m'en sortir..

Je compte continuer pour le finir a 100%.

7.5/10

Edit : Fini en 100% en 20h

----------


## Herr Peter

Je viens de finir à l'instant Little Bug (aussi dispo sur GOG).


Jeu pas très long (en 1h30 environ) de "Twin-Stick plateforme" où l'on joue une petite fille qui, sur le chemin du retour de l'école, se fait happer dans une sorte de monde-rêve un peu glauque, d'où elle devra bien entendu sortir.
Le gameplay ressemble à un plateformer classique, à la différence ici que notre héroïne ne peut pas sauter; au lieu de ça, elle a une orbe lumineuse, que l'on contrôle avec le stick droit (d'où mon appellation de _twin-stick plateformer_) et j'avais un peu peur que ce concept original ne suive pas niveau jouabilité, mais en fait non, tout ce manie facilement et sans accroc.

Ça se joue par moment comme un _die and retry_, et d'ailleurs dès que l'on meurt, on recommence direct après. Très pratique. Le jeu n'est pas très dur mais le voyage est très plaisant, notamment grâce à un emballage sonore et visuel plein de charme.

À noter qu'une fois le jeu terminé, on a accès à des niveaux bonus (en gros chaque objet caché dans le décor en débloque un) pour prolonger l'expérience.

Donc un jeu court mais très bien fini, sans bugs ou autre désagrément. Il y a même un compteur pour chronométrer les _runs_, si c'est votre came ce genre de défi.

----------


## Sao

*Cadence of Hyrule* sur Switch terminé en un peu moins de 10 heures



Mix de Crypt of the Necrodancer et de Zelda. Quelle bonne idée !

On y retrouve les codes de la série des Zelda, à savoir :
- les items : bombes, armes, gadgets qui permettent de contourner ou de franchir certains obstacles
- les fragments de cœurs
- les temples avec les boss
- encore et toujours Ganon
Sauf que là on peut jouer Link ou Zelda, et même Cadence (l'héroïne de Crypt), chaque personnage ayant ses spécificités.

On y retrouve évidemment le principe du jeu de rythme de Crypt, en moins punitif et surtout avec une histoire (évidemment, ça reste du Zelda).
La musique a un rythme, il faut se déplacer selon les pulsations, donc on ne s'arrête jamais.
Une fois un tableau "vidé", la musique se calme et on peut se déplacer comme on veut sans rester dans le rythme (et ainsi risquer de perdre son combo) pour pouvoir résoudre un puzzle par exemple.

Les ziques sont signées monsieur Danny Baranowsky qui a signé plusieurs autres BO (Super Meat Boy sur la version PC, c'est lui) et qui livre ici de l'excellent mashup electro-Zelda qui chatouille agréablement les oreilles.

Je le relancerai avec plaisir pour jouer en vitesse X2 ou tenter le moins de "pas" possibles MAIS par contre, là, il était plus que temps que je termine ce p'tit bijou parce que même après avoir éteint la console après une session je restais comme ça :

----------


## Zega

Je viens de terminer *Metro Exodus*.
Je suis hyper déçu, les Metro n’ont jamais été des jeux exceptionnels mais là je trouve que ça touche complètement à côté. Le jeu est un patchwork de plein de chose qui fonctionne plus ou moins bien mais n’ont quasiment aucun liant. Et pourtant le jeu a une grosse ambition narrative, mais qui est réduit à néant par des choix hyper discutable (le héros qui ne parle pas, sauf pendant les écrans de chargement…), et des dialogues écris avec les fesses, des persos bien teubés et clichés comme il faut, et une histoire merdique. Sans parler des doublages bien pourri aussi.

C’est d’autant plus rageant qu’il y a des passage vraiment très chouette, avec des ambiances incroyables (tant que personne ne parle et que l’on n’est pas accompagné par un PNJ), même les hubs “semi ouvert” sont plutôt une très bonne surprise (par contre au secours les histoires liées à ces hubs…). Le gameplay reste sympa sans être extraordinaire, la customisation des armes est sympa mais n’apporte pas beaucoup non plus, et j’ai trouvé les hitbox complètement pété. Soit ça soit de trop nombreuse frame d’invincibilité lié à certaines animation des ennemis.

Enfin, le jeu est une tuerie graphique. Le Ray tracing est très chouette, et le jeu est très bien opti. (4K, 60fps quasi tout le temps, avec RTX en élevé.). Il y a vraiment des passages incroyables.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Le jeu est un patchwork de plein de chose qui fonctionne plus ou moins bien mais n’ont quasiment aucun liant.


Moi qui viens de finir *Metro 2033* et *Last Light*, j'aurais envie de dire que c'est propre à la série. Des choses bien mais pas que, qui n'ont pas une grande unité, et c'est du coup compliqué d'avoir un avis tranché dessus.

Est-ce qu'il y a toujours la tonne de cinématiques/scènes scriptées que tu ne peux passer et les moments où tu dois suivre un personnage et faire ce qu'il te dit ?

----------


## Zerger

> Les ziques sont signées monsieur Danny Baranowsky qui a signé plusieurs autres BO (Super Meat Boy sur la version PC, c'est lui) et qui livre ici de l'excellent mashup electro-Zelda qui chatouille agréablement les oreilles.


Je viens justement de m'écouter l'OST.. et bah, franchement je suis super déçu ! Je m'attendais à quelquechose de bien plus chiadé que ça. Quand on voit l'OST de fou qu'il a pondu sur Crypt, l'ambiance qui en découlait, le rythme soutenu, toussa toussa. Là c'est super fade en comparaison.

Pour rappel, dans Crypt tu avais droit à ça:

----------


## Sao

Ha zut, pas cool pour toi, moi les musiques m'ont bien saucé. Pas toutes mais la plupart.

Après ça reste une histoire de goût donc bon ...

----------


## Baynie

Je me suis forcé à finir *Diablo 1*

J'avais déjà posté mon ressenti quand j'avais pas encore fini ma partie dans le topic idoine. 




> *Diablo 1*
> 
> J'ai succombé à la hype suite à la ressortie du jeu sur GOG.
> 
> C'est un peu pourri en fait  .
> 
> Je joue avec un guerrier. J'ai augmenté un minimum la magie pour pouvoir lire les parchemins et balancer un sort de temps en temps. 
> Mais à part ça y'a rien comme tactique dans les combats. Tu cours après les ennemis et tu cliques. 
> J'en suis à l'étage 9/16, et je me demande si je vais aller au bout.


Maintenant va quand même falloir arrêter de déconner et accepter la vérité:

*LES CONTRÔLES SONT NULS A CHIER!!!!!!!!!!*
*LA VERSION PLAYSTATION A LA MANETTE C'EST 1000 FOIS MIEUX*

Je m'en rendais pas compte tant que c’était pas trop dur, mais à partir du niveau 12 j'avais envie de jeter la souris par la fenêtre. 
c'est impossible de se déplacer avec précision, la maniabilité à la souris dans ce jeu, c'est de la merde:



Comme vous pouvez le voir à l’orientation de mon personnage, là je me déplace vers le bas. 
MAis à votre avis, compte tenu de la position du curseur, j'ai pas L'AIR D'AVOIR UN TOUT PETIT PEU ENVIE D'ALLER EN DIAGONALE BORDEL DE MEEERDE!!!!!

Au début je pensais que c'était un bug. J'ai mater des video sur youtube et des streamer, tout le monde se déplace comme un débile. Les gens secouent la souris pendant 2s le temps de trouver la bonne inclinaison. 

Y'a 8 directions dans ce jeu, et devine combien de directions tu peux faire avec une croix directionnelle? hallelujah  ::lol:: 
Et je te parle même pas du fait de vouloir t’arrêter instantanément. Par que quand tu arrêtes de cliquer, le perso continue d'avancer encore un peu pour aller là où tu cliquais.

Donc en gros tu peux pas esquiver proprement en te déplaçant pile poil sur la case que tu veux. Le perso va commencer par aller dans une direction au pif quand tu commences à cliquer, et faut corriger une fois que tu vois dans quelle direction il va. 
Alors que dans j'étais gamin sur ma Playstation je jouais au torero avec les horned demons les doigts dans le nez.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je viens justement de m'écouter l'OST.. et bah, franchement je suis super déçu ! Je m'attendais à quelquechose de bien plus chiadé que ça. Quand on voit l'OST de fou qu'il a pondu sur Crypt, l'ambiance qui en découlait, le rythme soutenu, toussa toussa. Là c'est super fade en comparaison.


Après l'avoir écouté, je suis tout à fait d'accord. Toutes les musiques sont plus lentes, plus simples, quelque part plus "enfantines", peut-être plus adaptées à un jeu édité par Nintendo, je ne sais pas. Mais je suis également déçu.

----------


## Nono

> Je me suis forcé à finir *Diablo 1*


Je dois bien avouer qu'il fait partie des rares jeux que j'achète uniquement par nostalgie, tout en sachant quelque part au fond de moi que ça va pas le faire.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Trine 3*. Il est très sympa, mais il a effectivement souffert du passage à la 3D. Globalement, ça va, mais quelques passages sont un peu plus chiants à cause de ça. Dommage aussi que l'histoire se termine sur un cliffhanger. J'ai dû passer pas loin de 8h dessus (fini 100%), on peut pas dire que j'aie été volé pour autant.

----------


## Nono

Pas sûr que Trine 4 revienne sur le coup du cliffhanger, ils ont l'air d'être partis sur une toute nouvelle histoire.

----------


## Zega

> Moi qui viens de finir *Metro 2033* et *Last Light*, j'aurais envie de dire que c'est propre à la série. Des choses bien mais pas que, qui n'ont pas une grande unité, et c'est du coup compliqué d'avoir un avis tranché dessus.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a toujours la tonne de cinématiques/scènes scriptées que tu ne peux passer et les moments où tu dois suivre un personnage et faire ce qu'il te dit ?


Oui c'est porpre à la série, mais pour le 3ème épisode on aurait pu espérer que ça évolue.

Pour répondre à ta question, il y en a moins, c'est beaucoup plus ouvert que les précédents. Il y a quelques passage très linéaire mais qui sont pour le coup plutôt réussi.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Pour répondre à ta question, il y en a moins, c'est beaucoup plus ouvert que les précédents. Il y a quelques passage très linéaire mais qui sont pour le coup plutôt réussi.


C'est cool ça, je le choperai en promo sur Steam quand il y sera.

----------


## Galgu

> Je dois bien avouer qu'il fait partie des rares jeux que j'achète uniquement par nostalgie, tout en sachant quelque part au fond de moi que ça va pas le faire.


je me permets un autre Feedback alors  ::):  racheté sur GoG j'ai été ravi de pouvoir refaire un run avec ma rogue, quasiment en one shot et ma seule "difficulté" aura été Didi lui-même. Bonne BO, bonne ambiance, bon loot. Oui c'est un peu rigide mais ça m'a fait bien plaisir. avec la sortir de Hellfire jai commencé un moine.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pas sûr que Trine 4 revienne sur le coup du cliffhanger, ils ont l'air d'être partis sur une toute nouvelle histoire.


Oui, c'est une toute nouvelle histoire. J'ai regardé vite fait sur les forums Steam et un développeur dit qu'ils réfléchissent à une façon de clôturer l'histoire (via bd ou autre medium), mais sans rien promettre.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Reterminé* Half Life ²*  pour la énième fois, j'ai réinstallé l'Orange Box sur un coup de tête et n'ai pas été déçu, ça faisait au moins 5 ans que je n'avais plus touché au jeu et juré de ne plus remettre les doigts dessus, que nenni ! C'est un pur chef d'oeuvre qui a relativement bien vieilli avec Update et un petit ReShade.

La variété des chapitres est toujours au top et on ne s'emmerde pas une seconde, même si j'émets un petit bémol pour autoroute 17 un peu longuet mais le passage du pont toujours aussi jouissif :Drum: . Certains passages restent toujours aussi tendus comme celui avant de rentrer dans Nova Prospect avec les deux Gunship Combine. 
Je l'ai fini de pièges de sables jusqu'à la fin sans m'arrêter aujourd'hui tellement j'étais happé. Un FPS comme je les aime mon gaillard !  :Prey: . Si je m'écoutais je le recommencerais avant de réentamer les épisodes suivants ou* Black Mesa Source*, voire me retaper les *Metro Redux*  ::):

----------


## RegisF

> _#invocation d'icaremag._


Mais oui  :haha:

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Reterminé* Half Life ²*  pour la énième fois, j'ai réinstallé l'Orange Box sur un coup de tête et n'ai pas été déçu, ça faisait au moins 5 ans que je n'avais plus touché au jeu et juré de ne plus remettre les doigts dessus, que nenni ! C'est un pur chef d'oeuvre qui a relativement bien vieilli avec Update et un petit ReShade.
> 
> La variété des chapitres est toujours au top et on ne s'emmerde pas une seconde, même si j'émets un petit bémol pour autoroute 17 un peu longuet mais le passage du pont toujours aussi jouissif. Certains passages restent toujours aussi tendus comme celui avant de rentrer dans Nova Prospect avec les deux Gunship Combine. 
> Je l'ai fini de pièges de sables jusqu'à la fin sans m'arrêter aujourd'hui tellement j'étais happé. Un FPS comme je les aime mon gaillard ! . Si je m'écoutais je le recommencerais avant de réentamer les épisodes suivants ou* Black Mesa Source*, voire me retaper les *Metro Redux*


Je me le refait aussi assez souvent. Le zombie planqué dans la benne qui jette une canette pour t’attirer  :Perfect:

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Je me le refait aussi assez souvent. Le zombie planqué dans la benne qui jette une canette pour t’attirer


Ouais je l'ai déjà croisé ce petit malin, mais moi on me la fait pas deux fois  :Cigare:

----------


## Murena

*Tyranny*

J'ai passé un excellent moment dessus et j'aurais aimé que le jeu dure plus longtemps. L'histoire est bien amené et j'ai bien aimé le système de création de magie aussi, très flexible. J'ai pas joué aux dlc mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'ils étaient pas indispensable donc je les prendrai plus tard avant de commencer un nouveau run. 

Mon seul "hic" par contre c'est que la magie est hyper OP. Sans gros buffs magiques, les perso CaC servent vraiment à rien et c'est au final plus simple de prendre un max de mages pour arroser la zone en laissant un tank au centre pour prendre les dégats.

*Bloodstained*

En bon gros fanboy des castlevania post-sotn (j'ai du mal avec les précédents à l'exception du IV), j'ai day-oné le jeu. Il tourne bien et je n'ai pas eu de bugs sur ma version steam (j'ai eu vents que les versions consoles ont quelques bugs bloquants et des  problèmes de perf). Dans l'ensemble super satisfait du jeu, exactement ce que j'attendais d'Iga. La magie de visiter tout les environnements du château, trouver de nouvelles armes avec des compétence uniques, de pouvoir en créer aussi à partir des loot de monstres, de monter en niveau et trouver de nouveaux pouvoirs et objets tout en accomplissant en passage les quêtes annexes, ça créer un sentiment de progression constante que finalement assez peu de métroidvania moderne ont réussi à générer chez moi (je pense notamment à Hollow Knight qui m'a ennuyé sec). C'est malheureusement court (12h pour atteindre le boss de fin) mais y a pas mal d’à côté pour allonger encore la durée de vie.

Dans les points négatifs je dirais quand même que les environnements sont inégaux visuellement, que c'est très dur de savoir ou aller par moment et que le mode normal est bien trop simple avec certains pouvoir complètement cheatés qui exterminent des boss en 10 secondes. Faut que j'essaie en hard ou nightmare du coup

----------


## RegisF

> je pense notamment à Hollow Knight qui m'a ennuyé sec)


Marrant, c'est le premier comm de ce style que je lis. J'ai pas test le jeu mais il  a l'air riche et difficile. Qu'est-ce qui t'as ennuyé ?

----------


## FericJaggar

> Reterminé* Half Life ²*  pour la énième fois, j'ai réinstallé l'Orange Box sur un coup de tête et n'ai pas été déçu, ça faisait au moins 5 ans que je n'avais plus touché au jeu et juré de ne plus remettre les doigts dessus, que nenni ! C'est un pur chef d'oeuvre qui a relativement bien vieilli avec Update et un petit ReShade.
> 
> La variété des chapitres est toujours au top et on ne s'emmerde pas une seconde, même si j'émets un petit bémol pour autoroute 17 un peu longuet mais le passage du pont toujours aussi jouissif. Certains passages restent toujours aussi tendus comme celui avant de rentrer dans Nova Prospect avec les deux Gunship Combine. 
> Je l'ai fini de pièges de sables jusqu'à la fin sans m'arrêter aujourd'hui tellement j'étais happé. Un FPS comme je les aime mon gaillard ! . Si je m'écoutais je le recommencerais avant de réentamer les épisodes suivants ou* Black Mesa Source*, voire me retaper les *Metro Redux*


J'avoue que je fais partie des rares à aimer les portions en véhicule, le côté madmaxien, avec les petits arrêts pipi où on se demande ce qu'on va trouver dans cette cahute pourrie  ::wub::

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Marrant, c'est le premier comm de ce style que je lis. J'ai pas test le jeu mais il  a l'air riche et difficile. Qu'est-ce qui t'as ennuyé ?


Ha non on est plein à penser ça, sauf qu'on se prenait une tempête gigantesque de caca quand on osait dire du mal du jeu y encore quelques mois, alors on a juste arrêté de dire notre avis  :;): .

----------


## Blackogg

> Ha non on est plein à penser ça, sauf qu'on se prenait une tempête gigantesque de caca quand on osait dire du mal du jeu y encore quelques mois, alors on a juste arrêté de dire notre avis .


Et c'est une bonne chose parce que vous aviez tort de toute façon  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> Je l'ai fini de pièges de sables jusqu'à la fin sans m'arrêter aujourd'hui tellement j'étais happé. Un FPS comme je les aime mon gaillard ! . Si je m'écoutais je le recommencerais avant de réentamer les épisodes suivants ou* Black Mesa Source*


Justement, c'est grâce (ou à cause de ?) Black Mesa que je n'y ai pas retouché, attendant depuis 10 ans qu'ils finissent. Allez, c'est pour cette année, j'y crois.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Justement, c'est grâce (ou à cause de ?) Black Mesa que je n'y ai pas retouché, attendant depuis 10 ans qu'ils finissent. Allez, c'est pour cette année, j'y crois.


J'ai relancé la version gratuite, moi aussi j'y crois pour cette année.

----------


## Catel

Vous allez rire: la partie Xen leur aura pris autant de temps que tout le reste du jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Murena

> Marrant, c'est le premier comm de ce style que je lis. J'ai pas test le jeu mais il  a l'air riche et difficile. Qu'est-ce qui t'as ennuyé ?


La map trop grande et plutôt répétitive en terme d'environnement, la mécanique de devoir retourner sur le lieu de sa mort à la dark souls pour récupérer la moitié de sa jauge de vie (mécanique rendue encore plus chiante par la map trop grande), scénar' et personnages cryptiques à la dark souls du coup on sait ni ce qu'on fait là ni ce qui se passe, upgrades qui coutent un fortune avec de l'argent qu'on ramasse trop lentement (et qu'on perd à la mort), système de cartographie particulier...

Bref des choix de desgin qui m'ont rendu l'expérience de jeu tour à tour laborieuse et monotone. Un moment donné je suis mort, j'ai eu la flemme de retourner chercher mon cadavre alors j'ai fermé le jeu et j'ai jamais eu envie d'y revenir par la suite.

Ce qui est dommage par ce que en terme de gameplay pur il est excellent, meilleurs que Bloodstained. Le personnage répond à la seconde, c'est nerveux. Les coups portés aux ennemis ainsi qu'au perso provoquent un recul, ce qui évite de se retrouver avec des scénarios ou les ennemis viennent se vautrer sur la hitbox du personnage. Les boss sont excellents aussi avec des patterns efficaces. 
Mais rien à faire, l'habillage morne et les choix de design (hérités de Dark souls) m'ont malheureusement soulé assez rapidement..

----------


## schouffy

Ouais tout est vraiment fait pour que tu te sentes paumé, minuscule et faiblard, pendant un bon moment en tout cas.
J'aimais bien ce parti pris, mais je comprend que ça fasse pas l'unanimité.

----------


## Getz

Enfin fini *Thronebreaker*, le RPG/jeu de cartes solo tiré du jeu de carte multi tiré du jeu de cartes du RPG solo Witcher 3... Enfin le Gwent quoi. Le Gwynt en français... Bon c'est compliqué!

J'avais pas trop accroché aux premiers instants du jeu, je n'étais pas vraiment convaincu par le peu de choix de combinaisons de deck.

Evidemment, par la suite cela s'améliore et on peut optimiser un peu plus son jeu... Mais il faut éviter de compter sur ses cartes or (les cartes de perso unique) car on peut en perdre une instantanément suite à un mauvais choix dans le jeu... Frustrant!
L'histoire prend un peu d'ampleur après le premier monde, mais reste très basique. D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas fan du tout de la voix du "conteur" en français, entre son cheveux sur la langue et ses intonations bien trop appuyées.

Les mondes suivants passent beaucoup mieux, les environnements sont magnifiques (notamment le marais, avec cette vase qui se déplace à notre passage, ou encore la montagne).

Par contre la fin m'a semblé interminable... On acquiert toutes les améliorations juste avant d'arriver au dernier monde, il n'y a donc plus aucun intérêt de récolter l'or et le bois; sauf si comme moi on ne souhaite pas passer à côté d'une mini-quête ou d'un combat qui nous délivrerait une nouvelle carte. Ce monde est donc blindé de combats, qui pour la plupart ne donnent même plus la peine de poser un contexte, qui se ressemblent tous. Même les combats casse-têtes, des sortes d'énigmes avec un jeu prédéterminé sont beaucoup moins inventifs durant cette partie... Le jeu aurait clairement gagné en intérêt à réduire voire à supprimer cette partie là, qui ressemble plus à du remplissage.

Et on arrive enfin au combat final... Après avoir plutôt roulé sur 90% du jeu, ce dernier est complètement injuste. Le mec sort des cartes complètement abusées (genre celle qui lui permet de piocher 3 cartes et de faire +2 a toutes ses unités, il te fait ça deux fois de suite alors que toi il te reste que 2 cartes  :Vibre:  ), a une capacité ultra pétée (Le mec remplace n'importe quelle unité détruite de son jeu par une autre...Ha c'est limité quand même: 10 cartes par tout...  :Cryb:  Autant dire aucune limite quoi. Moi qui avait un jeu très agressif, j'ai du le revoir complètement)... Après une dizaine de défaites complètement injustes, j'ai réussi en remodelant tout mon jeu et avec de la chance au tirage... Mais de peu! 

Bref avis très mitigé, autant certains combats sont géniaux, le côté RPG et exploration bien sympa, les personnages très charismatiques; autant la courbe de progression est très mal fichu (que ce soit niveau difficulté que montée des compétences), les builds de cartes pas assez diversifiés, les gros coffres au trésor qui nous offrent des cartes pour le multi dont je me contrefous très décevants...

Je me relance dans une partie de Witcher 3 pour la peine  ::lol::

----------


## IriK

> ...


J'ai adoré le doublage de mon coter, avec tout ce panel de comédiens, et ce clin d'œil de qui est le narrateur justement  ::love:: 
Le système de jeu aurait gagner à permettre d'avoir plusieurs jeux de cartes disponible et pas devoir recharger pour le changer si cela ne passe pas.
Pas frustrer pour le rachitique moment de la Hanse ? J'ai rager a un point qu'il n'y ai même pas un passage au lieu et place d'une seule cinématique  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouais tout est vraiment fait pour que tu te sentes paumé, minuscule et faiblard


Yep, c'est un vrai Metroid-like, ça fait parti des codes du genre, seul au monde dans un univers inconnu. 
Mais limite j'ai trouvé qu'on était presque un peu trop guidé dans Hollow Knight, il manque la folie de level design qu'on peut trouver dans d'autres jeux du style.

----------


## Getz

> J'ai adoré le doublage de mon coter, avec tout ce panel de comédiens, et ce clin d'œil de qui est le narrateur justement 
> Le système de jeu aurait gagner à permettre d'avoir plusieurs jeux de cartes disponible et pas devoir recharger pour le changer si cela ne passe pas.
> Pas frustrer pour le rachitique moment de la Hanse ? J'ai rager a un point qu'il n'y ai même pas un passage au lieu et place d'une seule cinématique


Le doublage des autres persos était très bon oui, mais vraiment le conteur j'y arrive pas...
Et je n'avais pas du tout cerné qu'il y avait un clin d'œil sur son identité ! Je suis allé voir de qui il s'agissait et je pense ne pas être assez connaisseur du lore witcher pour le connaître  :^_^: 
Ouais une gestion des decks auraient été pas mal, même si je l'ai changé seulement pour le combat final tellement le jeu est facile...
J'aurais aimé un plus long passage sur la hanse avec tous les persos ouais! Mais c'était quand meme bien sympa ce clin d'oeil!

----------


## Astasloth

Fini la map de One Finger Death Punch 2.
J'ai aussi terminé la tour de survie, la tour de survie en mode Blind, le No Luca no !

Je crois qu'on peut dire que j'ai déjà pas mal rincé le jeu.
Bon, j'aimerais terminé la tour Baby survival et puis je crois que j'en resterai là, mais c'est déjà pas mal pour un bête petit jeu. J'y ai quand même déjà joué pendant 19h d'après Steam  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini hier soir *Glass Masquerade*, un jeu de puzzle de vitraux. Sympa, joli, mais bon forcément super répétitif, j'ai dû me forcer un peu pour finir les 42 puzzles du jeu + les DLC.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'enchaîne avec *Epistory*, fini en 4h, et j'ai passé un très bon moment dessus. La DA est incroyable, le jeu est magnifique et c'est un régal de découvrir les différents environnements.
Je vais pousser un peu pour essayer d'obtenir quelques succès qui me semblent atteignables avant de le désinstaller

----------


## Flad

Fini "*Book of demons*".
Ou du moins la partie "aventure" qui débloque le jeu libre.
Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas attaqué et fini un jeu dans un délai si "réduit".
Il m'aura fallu env. 21h de jeu (mais on peut enlever facile 2h de pause je pense) sur à peu près 2 semaines.
On est jamais perdu quand on s'arrête donc c'est cool. Mais surtout j'ai adoré le flexiscope qui permets de calibrer un run en fonction du temps qu'on a devant soit (du 1/4h à 1h30 env.).
C'est progressif, la difficulté bien dosée et ça peut finir en joyeux bordel à l'écran si on se fixe pas les bonnes cibles en priorité  ::XD::

----------


## Nono

> Vous allez rire: la partie Xen leur aura pris autant de temps que tout le reste du jeu.


Mais le résultat a l'air assez ouf.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Mais le résultat a l'air assez ouf.


Ca en à l'air en effet. Mais j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas trop abusé du gunporn avec les animations des armes, genre c'est moi le cow-boy et pas toi.

----------


## Kaelis

> *Katana Zero*
> c'est vraiment en recommençant le jeu que le gameplay se révèle.


J'espère bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

Je viens de terminé *The Messenger* du studio québecois Sabotage, en un douzaine d'heures.
Un excellent jeu de plateforme, avec des passages agaçants évidemment (le putain de niveau dans la neige avec le sol qui glisse, le putain de niveau de la lave qui monte, le putain de niveau où l'on est poursuivi...) mais cela fait parti du voyage. Dans l'ensemble le jeu n'est pas trop dur, il y a quelques passages un peu tricky (sauter, grapiner, éviter, planer, avec un timing et une maîtrise qui demande un certain doigté) mais rien d'impossible.
Je n'ai pas chopé tous les sceaux, j'avoue que ce genre de complétion ne m'intéresse pas trop, et comme ce n'était pas obligatoire (comme les fraises de Celeste) je m'en suis passé.
Pour ne rien gâcher, le storytelling est agréable, et l'avancée réserve quelques surprises (pour qui ne se les ait pas spoilé).
Très recommandable, et fort possible que je replonge à la sortie de Picnic Panic.

----------


## CptProut

Fini *My friend Pedro* en 6h.

Je l'attendais ce jeux , j'avais peur qu'il tombe dans tous les piege de jeux "a concept" et ce qu'il à fait  ::(: .

Le premier niveaux sont vraiment grisant malgré des contrôle au clavier qui demande d’être un poulpe quadru-céphalé, sauf qu'une fois qu'on maitrise le jeux on devient "trop" fort.

Du coup le jeux nous mets des sac a pv en face de nous , ou nous oblige a faire de la plateforme un peu bidon quand on voudrait faire des triple salto au ralentie.

Bref vraiment dommage.

----------


## Zerger

Le trailer du jeu montre un mec qui saute et tire dans tous les sens sans aucune pause, ca a l'air génial.
Puis tu mates un stream, et tu réalises que le rythme du jeu n'a rien à voir avec ce qui est montré dans le trailer. C'est lent, très haché, etc...
C'est vraiment le cas?

----------


## CptProut

> Le trailer du jeu montre un mec qui saute et tire dans tous les sens sans aucune pause, ca a l'air génial.
> Puis tu mates un stream, et tu réalises que le rythme du jeu n'a rien à voir avec ce qui est montré dans le trailer. C'est lent, très haché, etc...
> C'est vraiment le cas?


Yep en gros c'est une succession de scene , alors le système de score fait penser qu'il doit y avoir un moyen de pouvoir lié tout ça dans un seul et grand combo très stylée, mais j'ai du mal a voir comment.

----------


## IriK

> J'aurais aimé un plus long passage sur la hanse avec tous les persos ouais! Mais c'était quand meme bien sympa ce clin d'oeil!


Pas vraiment un clin d'œil car outre la présence de se passage dans les livres, notre bon gégé est prépondérant sur l'affiche.
Ils auraient mieux fait de mettre Oddo en avant, étant proportionnellement plus présent  :^_^:

----------


## Bibik

Après le premier *Hyperdimension Neptunia*, j'ai fini *Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2 Sisters Generation*, avec juste la _"normal ending"_. 

Au départ, j'allais poser une critique foncièrement négative. J'ai eu du mal à le faire. Le jeu n'a pas assez de changements par rapport au premier si ce n'est la timeline différente et le fait qu'on joue les jeunes soeurs des héroïnes du premier. Pour résumer ceux qui ne connaissent pas la franchise, Neptunia est une série de A-JRPG parodiant l'industrie du JV où l'on joue des divinités qui représentent les piliers de l'industrie (xbox, nintendo, sega et playstation). Avec du 4ème mur défoncé à chaque dialogue, un humour léger et japonais au possible, du fan-service en pagaille et des références à en crever le plafond. 

Tout est fait pour que ça soit totalement léger et fun.

Et puis y'a la conquest ending de *Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2*
Je l'ai regardée par curiosité car elle est beaucoup référencée dans les reviews et les discussions.
Comme dans beaucoup de RPG, et comme le premier, il y a des fins alternatives en fonction de plusieurs critères : quête annexe, réputation et enfin lien avec les personnages. Dans la fin "normale", il se passe rien de particulier, les divinités (cpu) s'unissent, gagnent des powerup dans le plus pur style du genre et terassent le méchant dieu qui veut détruire le monde yadaa yadaa.
La conquest ending (ainsi que son pendant light, holy sword ending) consiste à remporter la victoire avec une épée magique mais celle-ci, dans la version dark, réclame tout simplement la mise à mort des cpus par le main character, Nepgear. 

C'est le dernier jeu dans lequel je m'attendais à ça : J'ai jusque là toujours envisagé et joué à Neptunia comme un jeu léger et insouciant et jusque là c'était le cas. La conquest ending déconstruit totalement ce qui avait été la personnalité même de la licence et je dois dire que c'est sacrément couillu. 
En gros, pendant à peu près une heure, Nepgear prend le rôle de porteur de l'épée et les CPU jusque-là toujours à ses côtés (ou même ses amis) soit se décident à se sacrifier "pour le bien du monde" soit se refusent et se battent (et finissent par mourir au fil de l'épée maudite) soit crèvent pitoyablement après avoir assisté à la mort de leur grande sœur. Purée. Ce choc. Jusqu'au finale ou c'est Neptunia elle-même qui passe à la casserole, et laisse seule sa petite soeur Nepgear avec l'épée en mode power up qui sauve le monde mais laisse le personnage plein de remords et de questions.

Toutes les autres routes de Neptunia Mk2 consistent à bouffer des cutscenes qui accroissent le lien entre le MC Nepgear et la tétrachiée de personnages, afin que le joueur lui-même développe ne serait-ce qu'un peu d'attachement aux personnages. Et paf, la conquest route te demande de les buter un par un. Comme ça. 

La conquest ending joue totalement sur l'extrême inversion du genre, de la même manière que *Puella Magi Madoka Magicka* pour les animés de _magical girl_. Je trouve ça dommage de l'avoir mis derrière un jeu assez fade, trop répétitif du premier, au scénario morne pour qu'il donne envie de s'investir pour le faire, si vous êtes un tant soit peu curieux , je vous invite à la trouver sur Youtube, même si l'impact sera forcément moins grand sans y avoir joué précédemment, tel que c'était voulu par les devs.

----------


## La Marmotta

Fini *Hotline Miami 2* ce week-end.
C'était très sympa, le gameplay et l'ambiance sont excellents. Mais je n'ai, mais alors vraiment rien compris à l'histoire. C'était agréable à suivre et à lire, mais j'ai rien pigé  ::'(:

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

- Bonjour, je m'appelle FMP.
- Bonjour FMP.
- Voilà, ça y est, ça fait 1 jour que j'y ai pas touché.
- Ohhhhhh. C'est bien déjà !
- Oui je... Je pense que je suis sur la bonne voie.
- Pas de manque ? Pas de symptome pour le moment ?
- Non ça va. Je vois encore des tapis roulants quand je ferme les yeux, et à chaque train que je vois passer en vrai je me demande s'il va chercher du charbon ou du cuivre. Mais sinon ça va je...
- C'est bien.
- Oui et j'ai fini de faire mes 1000 fioles par minute et je lance 1 fusée par minute donc je pense que ça y est, j'ai atteint ce que je voulais.
- C'est très bien.
- Oui au bout de 240 heures sur une seule partie je pense que j'ai terminé. Je vais arrêter donc.
- Voilà, c'est bien.
- Il faudrait quand même que je fasse une autre gare pour le pétrole parce que...
- Non non ne rechutez pas !
- Nan mais il m'en manque pour le plastique ! Et après j'ai un gisement de cuivre à exploiter plus loin, mais pour ça il me faudra d'autres trains.
- Vous êtes en train de rechuter attention !
- Après je ferais juste des barrières au sud avec des tourelles lance-flamme pour contenir les aliens et...
- FMP revenez, revenez !
- Et après je....
- On l'a perdu !!!

Voilà, j'ai fini ma partie de *Factorio*...
Enfin, je crois...

----------


## ercete

T'as plus qu'à passer à *Satisfactory*  ::): 
Je me retiens de le prendre avant sa sortie de l'early access, mais j'ai appris qu'il risque d'augmenter de tarif d'ici là...
Tâtage en cours...

----------


## Clydopathe

Il est vraiment sympa satisfactory, mais j’aurais du mal à le conseiller par cette canicule, il fait bien chauffer ma 1060....

----------


## Illynir

> - Bonjour, je m'appelle FMP.
> - Bonjour FMP.
> - Voilà, ça y est, ça fait 1 jour que j'y ai pas touché.
> - Ohhhhhh. C'est bien déjà !
> - Oui je... Je pense que je suis sur la bonne voie.
> - Pas de manque ? Pas de symptome pour le moment ?
> - Non ça va. Je vois encore des tapis roulants quand je ferme les yeux, et à chaque train que je vois passer en vrai je me demande s'il va chercher du charbon ou du cuivre. Mais sinon ça va je...
> - C'est bien.
> - Oui et j'ai fini de faire mes 1000 fioles par minute et je lance 1 fusée par minute donc je pense que ça y est, j'ai atteint ce que je voulais.
> ...


J'attends la version finale pour y jouer, ils comptent la sortir un jour ?  ::ninja:: 

Pareil pour Satisfactory d'ailleurs.  :tired:

----------


## Hyeud

NieRAutomata 

Le meilleur Zelda-like auquel j'ai joué (et j'adore Zelda).
Musique, DA, scénar, du grand art, en plus le jeu dégage une profonde philosophie sur l'humanité, la vie, la mort.
Très peu de bugs et mineurs.
Seul bémol, ils auraient du mixer les route A et B, passant de l'une à l'autre, là beaucoup de joueurs ont du abandonné en plein milieu de la route B pensant faire exactement la même chose, ce qui est une erreur. La route C est la suite directe de l'histoire des routes A/B.
Pour le finir à fond il m'a fallu plus d'une centaine d'heure, j'en avais marre, mais pourtant je continuais tellement j'aimais diriger 2B/9S et A2 dans ce si joli monde.
Je pleure un peu de quitter mes 3 androïdes, et j'ai même envie de jouer le Nier 1er du nom qui est apparemment un simple BTA de qualité, mais bon trouver une PS3, j'ai pas envie, un jour peut-être il y aura un portage.  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Je vois vraiment pas le lien avec Zelda  ::huh::

----------


## Supergounou

Excellent ton avis FMP, j'aimerais être capable de pondre ce genre de chose  :^_^:

----------


## Timesquirrel

Faudrait que je m'y remette à Nier automata. Je suis à la fin de la première partie, A si je comprend bien. J'ai du mal car  les combats qui sont l'essentiel du jeu sont pas très interessants, eton a pas de choix dans les actions importantes. L'univers me parait pour l'instant un peu vide et tristoune. Bon apparemment ça s'ameliore grandement par la suite, enfin j'espere car à part la musique magnifique, ben c'est pour l'instant un jrpg assez moyen.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> T'as plus qu'à passer à *Satisfactory* 
> Je me retiens de le prendre avant sa sortie de l'early access, mais j'ai appris qu'il risque d'augmenter de tarif d'ici là...
> Tâtage en cours...


Après *Factorio*, il ne m'intéresse pas du tout Satisfactory  ::):  J'aime le côté complexe de Factorio et ses possibilités infinies. Le côté exploration de Satisfactory ne m'intéresse pas du tout.
Je vais passer à Anno 1800 je pense (que j'ai pas touché alors que je l'ai acheté le jour de sa sortie...)

*@Illynir :* il sort officiellement en fin d'année normalement. Mais les développeurs sont des perfectionnistes de l'extrême, et ils parlent déjà de rajouter encore des trucs (alors que normalement la version 0.17 actuelle est la version finale qu'il faut juste peaufiner).
Cela dit la version 0.17 en beta est hyper stable et a toutes les fonctionnalités du vrai jeu (enfin, pour le moment).

----------


## Illynir

> NieRAutomata 
> 
> Le meilleur Zelda-like auquel j'ai joué (et j'adore Zelda).
> Musique, DA, scénar, du grand art, en plus le jeu dégage une profonde philosophie sur l'humanité, la vie, la mort.
> Très peu de bugs et mineurs.
> Seul bémol, ils auraient du mixer les route A et B, passant de l'une à l'autre, là beaucoup de joueurs ont du abandonné en plein milieu de la route B pensant faire exactement la même chose, ce qui est une erreur. La route C est la suite directe de l'histoire des routes A/B.
> Pour le finir à fond il m'a fallu plus d'une centaine d'heure, j'en avais marre, mais pourtant je continuais tellement j'aimais diriger 2B/9S et A2 dans ce si joli monde.
> Je pleure un peu de quitter mes 3 androïdes, et j'ai même envie de jouer le Nier 1er du nom qui est apparemment un simple BTA de qualité, mais bon trouver une PS3, j'ai pas envie, un jour peut-être il y aura un portage.


Pourquoi tout le monde s’arrête à la fin C à chaque fois que je lis un retour ? La vraie fin c'est la fin E...

C'est très simple, maintenant que tu as fait la fin C, tu re-sélectionnes le dernier chapitre de la fin C et tu prends l'autre personnage, ça débloquera automatiquement la fin D et la E suivra immédiatement.





> *@Illynir :* il sort officiellement en fin d'année normalement. Mais les développeurs sont des perfectionnistes de l'extrême, et ils parlent déjà de rajouter encore des trucs (alors que normalement la version 0.17 actuelle est la version finale qu'il faut juste peaufiner).
> Cela dit la version 0.17 en beta est hyper stable et a toutes les fonctionnalités du vrai jeu (enfin, pour le moment).


Ouais non mais tu le dit toi même, même si l'état de la bêta est excellente les devs ont prévu d'ajouter encore des trucs donc j'attendrai... encore.  ::sad::

----------


## Hyeud

> Je vois vraiment pas le lien avec Zelda


Ben un monde avec des zones, qui se débloquent petit à petit, des sortes de donjons, des boss, des vendeurs, une chiée de secret, des coffres, on pêche et on peut monter sur des animaux, des armes, les pods avec leur différentes compétences, pas de choix dans l'histoire, manque juste un grappin et une princesse enlevée.  :Indeed: 




> Faudrait que je m'y remette à Nier automata. Je suis à la fin de la première partie, A si je comprend bien. J'ai du mal car  les combats qui sont l'essentiel du jeu sont pas très intéressants, et on a pas de choix dans les actions importantes. L'univers me parait pour l'instant un peu vide et tristoune. Bon apparemment ça s'ameliore grandement par la suite, enfin j'espere car à part la musique magnifique, ben c'est pour l'instant un jrpg assez moyen.


Perso je trouve le monde magnifique, mais question de goût j'imagine. Les combats, j'en faisais quasi plus à partir de la route B sauf les obligatoires. Par contre je ne trouve pas trop que c'est un jrpg, les combats se rapprochent plus du BTA. Après si tu farmes, fais toutes les quêtes, les combats sont super easy, mais quand tu dois te taper un boss niveau 40 et que t'es niveau 30, ça devient chaud patate. Si tu veux des combats intéressants, joue en hard, sans le aim-lock (que j'ai découvert à l'avant dernier boss, du coup j'en chiais face aux espèces de serpents) et tu vas t'amuser si t'es fan de BTA. Mais perso ce qui m'a vraiment plus c'est le lore du jeu, les différents dialogues avec les divers protagonistes. Mais c'est ptêt du à mon grand âge. Et les 3 niveau S des 3 arènes, même au niveau 99, c'est du costaud, je ne les ai pas faite, trop de skill requis pour moi.




> Pourquoi tout le monde s’arrête à la fin C à chaque fois que je lis un retour ? La vraie fin c'est la fin E...
> 
> C'est très simple, maintenant que tu as fait la fin C, tu re-sélectionnes le dernier chapitre de la fin C et tu prends l'autre personnage, ça débloquera automatiquement la fin D et la E suivra immédiatement.


J'en parle juste pour faire comprendre aux gens de pas abandonner, mais j'ai fait toutes les fins, et j'ai trouvé ça hyperfun, car les fins à partir de F sont débloqués quand le joueur fait une connerie, genre "c'est hyper grave, y'a du grabuge va là-bas" et le joueur se casse à l'opposé pêcher. Avant de regarder un guide, j'avais trouvé tout seul : ABCDEGKTW.

----------


## Zerger

> Faudrait que je m'y remette à Nier automata. Je suis à la fin de la première partie, A si je comprend bien. J'ai du mal car  les combats qui sont l'essentiel du jeu sont pas très interessants, eton a pas de choix dans les actions importantes. L'univers me parait pour l'instant un peu vide et tristoune. Bon apparemment ça s'ameliore grandement par la suite, enfin j'espere car à part la musique magnifique, ben c'est pour l'instant un jrpg assez moyen.


Zappe les combats au maximum, ca aide à apprécier le jeu  :;):

----------


## Timesquirrel

Merci pour le retours. J'aime bien découvrir le lore, je vais perseverer. Ce qui me dérange dans l'univers, c'est bcp de copier coller sur de grandes surfaces avec pour l'instant presque toujours les mêmes ennemis sauf boss. C'est souvent joli mais assez redondant surtout vu le bactracking necessaire pour les quetes fedex. On verra ce que l'histoire me réserve.

----------


## ShotMaster

> Pourquoi tout le monde s’arrête à la fin C à chaque fois que je lis un retour ? La vraie fin c'est la fin E...
> 
> C'est très simple, maintenant que tu as fait la fin C, tu re-sélectionnes le dernier chapitre de la fin C et tu prends l'autre personnage, ça débloquera automatiquement la fin D et la E suivra immédiatement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais non mais tu le dit toi même, même si l'état de la bêta est excellente les devs ont prévu d'ajouter encore des trucs donc j'attendrai... encore.


Perso, je parle de runs. Le Run A débloque la fin A, le Run B la fin B, et le Run C débloque les fins C/D/E qui vont ensemble.

----------


## Galgu

Je viens de finir *Headlander* du studio Double Fine. J'y ai joué via twitch prime. C'est un metroidvania original : on dirige une tête qui peut prendre possession de quasiment n'importe quel NPC/ennemi dans le jeu pour profiter de ses armes/pouvoirs. Ça part d'une bonne idée mais c'est quand même très rigide et très imprécis, et au final assez limité dans les possibilités/armes/progression. Je comptais sur double fine pour avoir un peu de budget et faire quelque-chose de bien au final j'ai l'impression qu'ils se contentent du minimum dans toutes les catégories (gameplay, graphismes, scénar, level design, quêtes)... 6/10

----------


## Zerger

> Je viens de finir *Headlander* du studio Double Fine. J'y ai joué via twitch prime. C'est un metroidvania original : on dirige une tête qui peut prendre possession de quasiment n'importe quel NPC/ennemi dans le jeu pour profiter de ses armes/pouvoirs.


Ca devait pas être le principe de Dead Cells ça à la base?

----------


## Goji

Je viens de terminer *RUINER* du studio Reikon Games (et publié par Devolver).
Un excellent two stick shooter, qui dure juste assez longtemps (5-6 heures) pour développer son univers et son gameplay.
Porté par des graphismes réussis et une bande son electro-techno-synthétique ad-hoc, le jeu nous met dans la peau d'un étrange personnage à la recherche de son frère, dans un enfer cyberpunk violent et désespéré. Aidé d'une mystérieuse hackeuse, "Chaton" va parcourir trois grands niveaux avec une arme de corps à corps et une arme à distance de base, que l'on pourra remplacer par les armes laissées au sol par les ennemis. Cyberpunk oblige, le héro est également bardé d'implants que l'on pourra activer/désactiver et améliorer à l'envie ou selon les situations, afin de lâcher des bombes IEM, renforcer son armure ou encore déclencher un bullet time.
Terminé en difficulté normale (et à la manette), je n'ai pas trop sué mis à part sur un boss vers la fin (en changeant mes implants c'est finalement passé), j'ai surtout voulu profiter du gameplay au poil et des décors très réussis.
Je valide et je conseille.

----------


## banditbandit

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*

C'est une drôle de ballade que propose Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice, soyons clair comme l'indique son titre (d'ailleurs un peu racoleur à mon goût, Senua's Sacrifice aurait été bien suffisant ), ici c'est l'enfer et on est pas là pour s'amuser. Partant de ce postulat vous ne pourrez pas vraiment être déçus.
Les débuts sont austères (évidemment), on nous lâche dans la nature mais c'est très dirigiste, rien n'est expliqué on découvre au fur et à mesure (heureusement c'est assez simple). 

Un des premier truc qui saute aux yeux (hormis que c'est vachement beau) c'est l'aspect couloir, la moindre pierre le plus petit obstacle et tu ne passes pas, je vais contourner cet arbre, ah ben non je peux pas, là tu peux passer, là tu ne peux pas, quand c'est pas bordé de herses dégueulasses... 
Je vais faire mon Gérard langue de pute mais fut une époque (déjà lointaine) où des jeux se sont faits allumés pour les mêmes raisons.

Enfin heureusement les maps sont relativement grandes et passé cette déception on en fait vite abstraction tellement l'ambiance est prenante et l'ensemble agréable à regarder. Pareil pour "la lenteur" du jeu, évidemment c'est voulu et ça sert aussi bien la narration (c'est relativement bavard) que de s'imprégner des lieux et des tourments (unreal) du personnage.

 A ce propos on accompagne Senua plus qu'on ne l'incarne, on assiste à tous ses états d'âmes et aux démons intérieurs qui la ronge, très bien rendus grâce à l'excellent choix de l'actrice qui prête ses traits au personnage, c'est là que la vue tps prend tout son sens. Il y a aussi un ensemble d'effet lumineux et de visons qui participent à cette quête intérieur où tout n'est que souffrance, désespoir et folie. 
Le gameplay n'est la que pour soutenir la narration et progresser sur ce chemin de croix, à certains passages j'ai un peu vu l'esthétique d'un Dante's Inferno et hormis les combats il me semble que c'est la série des Doorways qui propose quelque chose d'assez semblable dans ses mécanismes.


Finalement l'intérêt du jeu tient essentiellement par sa narration, excellemment mise en scène et interprétée.

----------


## Hyeud

> *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*
> Un des premier truc qui saute aux yeux (hormis que c'est vachement beau) c'est l'aspect couloir, la moindre pierre le plus petit obstacle et tu ne passes pas, je vais contourner cet arbre, ah ben non je peux pas, là tu peux passer, là tu ne peux pas, quand c'est pas bordé de herses dégueulasses... 
> Je vais faire mon Gérard langue de pute mais fut une époque (déjà lointaine) où des jeux se sont faits allumés pour les mêmes raisons.


Perso j'ai vite pris ce jeu pour un simwalk, et du coup c'est très bien passé ce côté dirigiste.

----------


## bichoco

Les jeux que j'ai terminé dernièrement:


*What remains of Edtith Finch*
On m'avait dit énormément de bien de ce jeu et si effectivement il y a des idées narratives intéressantes (on peut pas parler de gameplay à ce niveau)  et bien que j'ai traversé le titre sans déplaisir (en 2h30) je ne l'ai pas trouvé exceptionnel pour autant. Le fait que l'histoire n'apporte pas de conclusion sur la soi-disante malédiction des Finch n'aide pas. Et perso j'apprécie q'un walking simulator compense son absence de gameplay par des interactions avec l'univers ou des dialogues dynamiques avec les pnjs (par ex j'ai aimé firewatch et oxenfree alors que j'ai pas apprécié gone home et son histoire figée).


*Ghost recon wildlands*

Après une longue période d'abstinence envers les jeux ubi, je m'y étais remis il y a quelques mois avec le très sympathique Watch dogs 2, et ce Ghost recon reprend une partie des éléments réussis de WD2: gameplay ouvert et bien moins dirigiste que par le passé, toute la map accessible rapidement et plus de foutues tours ou autre points d'observation pour débloquer des zones!

Le gameplay à pied est très fun, le perso bouge bien et offre une bonne panoplie de mouvement/gadgets débloquables qui permettent de varier les approches entre bourrin et furtif (le nombre de fois ou une mission commencée en furtif jusqu'au moment où ça foire et que l'on doit improviser pour s'en sortir...), les armes offrent de bonnes sensations et les ennemis ne sont pas des sacs à pv. Concernant les véhicules c'est beaucoup moins rose... ceux au sol si leur conduite est acceptable ils sont plombés par une physique pour le moins étrange (la moto boule de flipper) et les véhicules aériens ne sont pas agréables à piloter du tout(mention spéciale à l'avion... horrible!).

Au niveau des missions, c'est globalement bon sauf qu'ubi oblige, il y a énormément de "remplissage" la map est énorme: alors oui le jeu est magnifique, les décors variés et beaux mais même si la topologie des environnements influence la façon d'aborder ses objectifs (montagne, urbain, forêt ou désert...) ça manque clairement de vie et les missions deviennent redondantes (on peut les aborder dans l'ordre qu'on veut pour chaque zone par contre). Je précise quand même que comparer à un far cry 3 par ex chaque camp est agencé différemment, il y a des petits, des gros etc... avec chaque fois plusieurs moyens de l'aborder (un peu comme mgs V) mais on arrive quand même à sentir la répétitivité pointé le bout de son nez... et il faut pas compter sur le scénario pour pousser le joueur à avancer. C'est encore pire avec les très nombreuses missions annexes ( 5 types différents recopiés à l'infini). Forcément en multi avec des joueurs que l'on connait ça se sentira moins.

Au final, la base est réussi et le jeu est fun mais dommage qu'ils aient étendu et dilué le jeu avec autant de missions et copié-collé rendant le jeu redondant.


*Styx Shard of darkness*

Alors ce nouvel opus est dans la droite lignée de son prédécesseur: un Styx master of shadow 1.2 en somme, ce qui ne m'a pas vraiment géné ayant apprécié le 1er. Il y a quand même des améliorations, Styx est plus maniable, les niveaux sont un poil plus vastes et offrent plus de possibilités (chaque mission proposent des objectifs secondaires) et si l'histoire n'a rien de mémorable Styx a des répliques bien drôles ( pas très fines généralement  ::ninja::  ) notamment lors des  écrans de game over! 
Bref un bon jeu d'infiltration...mais un des principal défauts du premier est toujours présent: le recyclage des niveaux, encore une fois les dernières heures du jeu réutilisent les précédents niveaux (par manque de moyens j'imagine), avec certes quelques nouvelles zones mais surtout des ennemis plus chiants (les nains et leurs nez de bergers allemands!). J'aurais clairement préféré un jeu plus court mais avec moins de recyclage.

----------


## Kaelis

Est-ce que quelqu'un a joué au dernier Styx en coop ? Ça se fait bien ?

----------


## Goji

Oui ça fonctionne très bien.

----------


## Kaelis

Parfait, venant d'un reptile géant digne de confiance en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## bichoco

Nope, j'ai pas testé le coop.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Fini *The Room 2* et *The Room 3*. 
Il y a quelques mois j'avais dévoré *The Room*, petit puzzle point & click qui se base sur le concept des boîte à secret japonaise à la sauce steampunk / alchimiste. Ce jeu est une tuerie bien que trop court (fini en 2h). 
Du coup j'ai replongé volontiers avec les deux suites. *The Room 2* est un poil plus long et intègre le concept d'escape room. On ne se focalise plus seulement sur un objet mais sur un ensemble d'indices interconnectés au sein d'une pièce.

*The Room 3* reprend la même formule mais poussée au maximum avec un côté *Inception*  et pendant bien plus longtemps ! Il possède une certaine rejouabilité que ces prédécesseurs n'avait pas puisqu' ici on pourra explorer plusieurs fins selon nos découvertes. Ces fins alternatives dépendent des puzzles annexes à ceux strictement nécessaire pour finir le jeu la première fois donc nul besoin de recommencer tout le jeu pour voir une fin différente. Il m'a fallu un peu plus de 7h pour le finir. C'était grandiose, les niveaux ont une super atmosphère (la forge  :Bave: ) !

----------


## FericJaggar

> Parfait, venant d'un reptile géant digne de confiance en plus


Je ne suis pas un reptile géant mais j'ai testé et effectivement c'est fort sympathique, fun et plutôt "cohérent" dans le lore et le gameplay. Le deuxième joue un clone de Styx, tout simplement.

----------


## Makt

J'ai fini récemment *Rime*.
Contexte un peu particulier, j'y ai joué du début à la fin avec les enfants (6 et 10 ans), je n'intervenais que quand ils séchaient sur les énigmes ou le chemin à prendre,ils n'ont pas encore tous les codes  (mais suis le ce putaiiiiin de renard !! ) ^^
C'est joli, l'ambiance canon , qui varie et s'assombrit au fil du jeu , la bande son est top, l intrigue bien comme il faut. 
Un vrai bon moment grâce à cet excellent jeu.

----------


## M.Rick75

> J'ai fini récemment *Rime*.
> Contexte un peu particulier, j'y ai joué du début à la fin avec les enfants (6 et 10 ans), je n'intervenais que quand ils séchaient sur les énigmes ou le chemin à prendre,ils n'ont pas encore tous les codes  (mais suis le ce putaiiiiin de renard !! ) ^^
> C'est joli, l'ambiance canon , qui varie et s'assombrit au fil du jeu , la bande son est top, l intrigue bien comme il faut. 
> Un vrai bon moment grâce à cet excellent jeu.


Et du coup, tu leur as dis quoi pour la fin ?  ::):  Où l'on a la confirmation que le fils est mort et que le père est dans un processus de deuil.

----------


## ercete

Terminé *The Legend Of Zelda : Breath Of The Wild*
C'est tout simplement excellent.
La volonté de faire revivre le sentiment d'aventure a fonctionné à 200% avec moi, j'ai retrouvé l'âme de gosse comme à ma découverte de Zelda3 sur supernes.
La saveur n'est pas exactement la même, Madeleine sera toujours Madeleine, mais soyons honnête : c'est une franche réussite.
J'y vois également un cas d'école pour un openworld réussi. Aucun lieu n'est là pour rien, chacun a une raison d'être et le scénario nous fait voyager intelligemment.
D'abord un peu aigri du nombre de "donjons" ou de la rapidité avec laquelle on finit les sanctuaires, je suis finalement satisfait de mon épopée, à tel point que je compte insister même après la "FIN."
Je signe les yeux fermés pour une suite.

PS: Ma fille (et moi) est sur *Rime* mais elle est super-émotive, sans spoiler est-ce que la fin est larmoyante auquel cas je dois m'attendre à écoper le salon ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je signerais les yeux fermés pour une adaptation PC  :Emo: .

----------


## Ammoodytes

*Outer Wilds*. C'était... bien.
J'ai passé un bon moment et les mécanismes d'exploration sont super bien fichus, on a souvent le côté "ah punaise, oui, on arrive là/on peut faire ça/je dois essayer ça au prochain décollage", et donc l'envie à chaque fin de "run" d'en recommencer un autre.
Mais je ne serais pas aussi enthousiaste que la plupart des critiques parce que cette envie de remonter immédiatement dans la coque de noix spatiale se fracasse souvent sur des problèmes de maniabilité*, de timing rageant (je ne peux pas en dire plus sans spoiler). Ça reste un jeu dont je pense me souvenir pendant un bout de temps quand même ! Je précise que j'ai découvert le jeu sans savoir du tout de quoi il parlait (à part "c'est un jeu d'exploration dans l'espace") et que c'est mieux ainsi.

*: oui, c'est voulu : on a une navette en bois faite de bric et de broc, mais échouer à 2 m d'une découverte après 20 minutes de manœuvres hasardeuses, c'est parfois rageant. Et j'ai souvent eu le sentiment que si ça ne passait pas c'est que ce n'était pas le bon chemin : en fait si, mais faut insister...

----------


## Herr Peter

> PS: Ma fille (et moi) est sur *Rime* mais elle est super-émotive, sans spoiler est-ce que la fin est larmoyante auquel cas je dois m'attendre à écoper le salon ?


C'est assez triste mais en aucun cas aussi larmoyant que la fin de Brothers: A Tale Of Two Sons.

----------


## ercete

> C'est assez triste mais en aucun cas aussi larmoyant que la fin de Brothers: A Tale Of Two Sons.


Fichtre ! celui-là faisait parti de nos wanabee...

----------


## Harest

> *Outer Wilds*. C'était... bien.
> ... des problèmes de maniabilité* ...
> *: oui, c'est voulu : on a une navette en bois faite de bric et de broc, mais échouer à 2 m d'une découverte après 20 minutes de manœuvres hasardeuses, c'est parfois rageant. Et j'ai souvent eu le sentiment que si ça ne passait pas c'est que ce n'était pas le bon chemin : en fait si, mais faut insister...


Mais du coup, est-ce voulu à juste titre ou est-ce une erreur de game design ?
Dans les interwiews des créateurs de Dead Cells, ils parlent de l'aspect plate-forme qui pour eux est secondaire, voulant surtout se focaliser sur l'action. Il en résulte tout un tas d'aides auxquelles le joueur ne se rend pas forcément compte mais qui rend la maniabilité des sauts & cie bien plus aisée.
Pour un jeu d'exploration comme Outer Wilds, je ne sais pas si ce que tu décris, même si j'imagine que les 20 minutes sont exagérées, soit une riche idée.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je signerais les yeux fermés pour une adaptation PC .


L'émulateur CEMU fait super bien le boulot si jamais. C'est pas non plus parfait (j'ai vu quelques zones qui tombent à 20fps sans raisons apparentes par rapport à ce qui est affiché à l’écran), mais dans l'ensemble ça tourne bien. Enfin, c'est le cas une fois que les shaders sont tous chargés, ce qui cause pas mal de saccades au début, mais une fois que c'est fait : tranquille.

Niveau bécane perso j'ai un i5 4690k (Oc à 4.5Ghz, avant ça j'étais à environ 40-50fps en moyenne, maintenant plutôt 60), une GTX970 et 8go de ram.

----------


## Minostel

> Fini *The Room 2* et *The Room 3*. 
> Il y a quelques mois j'avais dévoré *The Room*, petit puzzle point & click qui se base sur le concept des boîte à secret japonaise à la sauce steampunk / alchimiste. Ce jeu est une tuerie bien que trop court (fini en 2h). 
> Du coup j'ai replongé volontiers avec les deux suites. *The Room 2* est un poil plus long et intègre le concept d'escape room. On ne se focalise plus seulement sur un objet mais sur un ensemble d'indices interconnectés au sein d'une pièce.
> 
> *The Room 3* reprend la même formule mais poussée au maximum avec un côté *Inception*  et pendant bien plus longtemps ! Il possède une certaine rejouabilité que ces prédécesseurs n'avait pas puisqu' ici on pourra explorer plusieurs fins selon nos découvertes. Ces fins alternatives dépendent des puzzles annexes à ceux strictement nécessaire pour finir le jeu la première fois donc nul besoin de recommencer tout le jeu pour voir une fin différente. Il m'a fallu un peu plus de 7h pour le finir. C'était grandiose, les niveaux ont une super atmosphère (la forge ) !


Entièrement d'accord sur The room 3, beaucoup moins sur le 2, que j'ai trouvé vraiment très court (et décevant, du coup).

Je me tâte pour old sins : j'ai vu dans les critiques qu'il était très court. Est-ce que des canards peuvent me dire s'il vaut la peine ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Day of the Tentacle Remastered*. Toujours aussi chouette à jouer. Perso, les graphismes de l'époque me vont très bien, mais le remaster est très propre, rien à redire je trouve. J'adore toujours autant ce jeu, mais je suis un peu déçu d'avoir dû prendre un guide pour résoudre un des tout derniers puzzles :


Spoiler Alert! 



Où trouver les pièces pour faire tourner le sèche-linge.


.

Un tout grand merci à Melcirion qui me l'a offert via cpcgifts.

----------


## Tremex

Et hop, fini mon petit tour nostalgique sur *Freelancer*, en une vingtaine d'heures.

Je me suis un peu planté, normalement je profite d'un passage où l'on est un peu plus copain avec les pirates pour faire tout le tour des systèmes Omicron et autres coins paumés, mais ici c'est raté. Et puis il me semblait que rarement, les ennemis droppaient une arme Nomade, mais bernique ! Ou alors c'est seulement avec le mod Crossfire ??

Bref, l'ambiance de ce jeu est toujours belle, mais je vais commencer à m'en lasser : il accuse ses plus de 15 ans d'âge, avec des grosses limitations techniques (quoique normales pour l'époque, Mechwarrior c'était similaire) : pas d'arbre de compétences, tous les vaisseaux ont la même vitesse, les mêmes portées d'armes, etc., missions secondaires répétitives au possible, et graphismes évidemment taillés à la serpe. Donc c'est bon pour l'instant, ça m'a fait plaisir mais je ne vais pas ré-éplucher toutes les brèches de saut et autres coins paumés.

J'ai Risen à tester maintenant.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini hier soir *Forgotton Anne*.


Si vous aimez les films de Hayao Miyazaki, vous aimerez forcément ce jeu, tellement il s'inspire des œuvres de ce dernier, tant sur le plan visuel que de la thématique.

Le jeu lui-même est une sorte de _walking simulator_ en 2D avec des phases de plateforme et pas mal de dialogues à choix "à la Telltale" qui auront pour les évènements à suivre, et c'est plutôt bien fichu. Je ne vais pas révéler l'histoire, tellement la découverte mérite d'être faite sans rien en connaître, pour mieux savourer le tout.

Visuellement, je trouve que c'est surement un des plus beaux jeux 2D réalisé à ce jour, tellement ça fourmille de détails partout et les décors sont un vrai plaisir à explorer. J'adore aussi toutes les animations réalisées sur les différents personnages pour leur donner de la vie (le boulot de fou que ça a du demander !), et j'espère que les devs sont rentrés dans leurs fonds et pourrons nous pondre une autre perle du même acabit.  

Niveau durée de film, j'ai mis un peu plus de 7 heures pour terminer l'aventure (c'est parfait, plus long ça aurait commencé à être redondant), et en ratant certains trucs apparemment (collectibles, énigmes cachées ici et là)  au vu de mes succès manquants sur Galaxy.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Entièrement d'accord sur The room 3, beaucoup moins sur le 2, que j'ai trouvé vraiment très court (et décevant, du coup).


Quand je disais plus long, c'est plus long que le 1. Mais oui il est court... à peine 3h pour compléter *The room 2*. 
Qu'est-ce qui t'as déçu ? Juste la durée de vie ?




> Je me tâte pour old sins : j'ai vu dans les critiques qu'il était très court. Est-ce que des canards peuvent me dire s'il vaut la peine ?


J'ai hâte qu'il sorte sur PC  :Bave: . Je sais pas pour quand c'est prévu.

----------


## Mesar

J’ai récemment fini quelques jeux. Ca fini par faire une petite liste parce que ça fait un moment que je dois poster

*Dishonored 2*

Je me suis beaucoup amusé. L’univers me plait toujours autant et j’ai vraiment beaucoup aimé Emily et ses compagnons et j’ai adoré le design de Karnaca. (L’Outsider est toujours aussi cool aussi)
J’ai fait le jeu en tentant le mode fantôme (raté) et mains propre (réussi) et globalement en essayant d’aider le maximum de gens. J’ai toujours autant de plaisir à roder sur les toits en suivant les gardes pour mieux les kidnapper un par un (et les stocker en petit tas dans des endroits à la con).
Par contre j’ai toujours rêvé de pouvoir voir la scène ou les gens se réveillent après mon passage et ou soudain une douzaine de hurleur se réveillent enfermer dans la même poubelle.

*Shadowrun Hongkong*
Perso le mélange Cyberpunk + magie m’a toujours bien fait triper donc je prenais pas trop de risque.
Le jeu a probablement des défauts, mais je me suis laissé porter par l’histoire et les personnages. J’ai particulièrement apprécié le fait de pouvoir retarder au maximum la partie combat et d’être récompensé pour ça. Bref j’ai passé un bon moment.

*Tokyo Xanadu Ex+*
J’ai adoré les *Trails of Cold Steel* et ce jeu en est un qui se passe au Japon en 2015. On retrouve absolument tout des Cold Steel : Univers hyper construit avec plein de truc qui servent à rien mais juste à mettre l’ambiance, Structure narrative découpé en chapitre avec une phase exploration discussion et une phase plus dirigiste, progression du personnage basé sur un mélange de niveau, de relation avec les autres membres du groupes et d’amélioration d’un objet de combat, le côté un peu dating sim avec des event à choisir parmi ses compagnons. Bien sur le jeu à ses défauts : personnalisation du matériel assez limité, quêtes faciles, histoire globale linéaire, mais ces défaut ne me dérange pas.
Le système de combat change par contre beaucoup des Trails puisque l’on passe sur un système temps réel ou l’on contrôle un seul personnage et on lui fait réaliser attaque/esquive/skill/coup spéciaux en apprenant à repérer les schémas du monstre et en essayant d’enchaîner les coups avant que la jauge de combo ne se vide. Je suppose que c’est un grand classique mais vu que je n’ai pas l’habitude de ce genre de jeu , c’était rafraîchissant.
Bref, si vous avez aimé Trails of Cold Steel et que vous en voulez encore, il y a de forte chance que ce jeu soit fait pour vous.

*Submerged*
Un petit jeu calme et reposant. Le décor est magnifique et les personnages très attachant. 
Le principe est d’explorer une ville submergée en grimpant en haut d’immeuble pour retrouver du matériel de survie. Au début je flippais de me casser la figure, mais en fait le jeu ne compte absolument rien de dangereux. Par conséquent on peut se laisser porter par la découverte. 
Le jeu est plutôt court, je l’ai fini (complètement, en trouvant tous les éléments d’histoire et en réalisant tous les succès) en 5h. Mais ce fut une expérience vraiment très plaisante.

----------


## Kaede

Je viens de terminer Hellblade (lien vers le topic du jeu où j'en parle).
C'était vraiment pas mal. Comme MP3, pas mon genre de jeu (à cause du gameplay), mais, malgré le gameplay pourtant plus limité que MP3, je n'ai pas dû me faire violence pour le finir.

----------


## Minostel

> *The room 2*. Qu'est-ce qui t'as déçu ? Juste la durée de vie ?


La durée de vie m'a déçu, et le manque de mécaniques nouvelles par rapport à The room. En fait, the Room 2 c'est plutôt The Room 1.5, alors que The Room 3 présente une véritable évolution, un univers plus vaste, des pistes multiples... Il est globalement plus profond.

J'ai peur d'être déçu avec old sins. Si quelqu'un a des jeux d'enquête un peu du même genre que The room à m'indiquer sur Ipad, pour un budget max de 5€, je suis preneur. L'app store fourmille de propositions, mais pour séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie...  ::|:

----------


## Groufac

Sinon pour ceux qui aiment la série *The Room*, il y a *The House of Da Vinci*.
C'est vraiment de la copie carbone, mais ça reste agréable pour ceux qui veulent une dose du genre.

----------


## Minostel

Je l'avais vu et j'avais peur que ce soit une mauvaise copie. Même la police sur l'icone de l'app semble pompée sur the room.

----------


## Kulfy

> J'ai peur d'être déçu avec old sins. Si quelqu'un a des jeux d'enquête un peu du même genre que The room à m'indiquer sur Ipad, pour un budget max de 5€, je suis preneur. L'app store fourmille de propositions, mais pour séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie...


Tu peux jeter un oeil du côté de la série des Cube Escape ; pas vraiment le même budget derrière, mais c'est gratuit donc c'est pas cher.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je viens de terminer Hellblade (lien vers le topic du jeu où j'en parle).
> C'était vraiment pas mal. Comme MP3, pas mon genre de jeu (à cause du gameplay), mais, malgré le gameplay pourtant plus limité que MP3, je n'ai pas dû me faire violence pour le finir.


J'ai pas testé mais il parait que FLAC est mieux qu'MP3.

----------


## Woshee

> J'ai pas testé mais il parait que FLAC est mieux qu'MP3.


 :Mellow2:

----------


## Gorillaz

Et sinon MP3, c'était pour quel jeu ?  ::unsure::

----------


## pesos

Max Payne 3 j'imagine.

----------


## Gorillaz

Ah OK ! C'est possible, j'ai pas encore joué à Senua

----------


## Marmottas

> J'ai pas testé mais il parait que FLAC est mieux qu'MP3.


FLAC ? FLight of the Amazon Queen ? Mais Queen ça s'écrit pas avec un C !

----------


## Sao

Non non c'est Fantasy Light Approximately Carbonized, un jrpg avec des légumes qui parlent. C'est assez nul.

----------


## Groufac

> Je l'avais vu et j'avais peur que ce soit une mauvaise copie. Même la police sur l'icone de l'app semble pompée sur the room.


C'est vraiment pompé dessus, mais c'est pas pourri pour autant. 
C'est juste un décalque du principe avec d'autres énigmes, plutôt façon escape game que boite mystère (un peu comme Room 2-3).

----------


## banditbandit

*Battle Chasers Nightwar**

C'est mon premier JRPG, enfin j'avais touché à quelques uns mais sans aller bien loin. C'est une excellente surprise, au départ je visais un truc dans le genre de Dragon's Crown et j'ai lu un test intéressant sur Battle Chasers, ça et les illustrations qui me semblaient bien sympa.
Avec plus d'une centaine d'heures au compteur je dois dire que j'ai pratiquement tout aimé, les graphismes les animations sont de toutes beautés (en particulier les coups spéciaux), le mélange anime/BD (c'est tiré d'une BD d'après ce que j'ai compris et c'est le même dessinateur pour le jeu), les musiques discrètes ou envahissantes, très agréables,

 Le gameplay aussi est aux petits oignons avec quand même pas mal de stratégies (les mécanismes de hâte et d'esquives sont très efficaces ), du loot à foison et du craft bien bien sympa (plus on fouille plus on prend de risque meilleur est la récompense), le seul point faible c'est l'équilibrage (un problème récurant depuis le début mais corrigé en grande partie) si vous avez un ennemi avec deux niveaux de plus il va faire très mal et peut vous one shooter, l'inverse est vrai aussi, on roule facilement sur des adversaires de niveaux inférieurs, à tel point que au final les boss ne posent pas trop de problèmes sauf le dernier qui est pas des plus intéressant voir bien relou.
Le systéme de donjons et l'arène qui à haut niveau offre beaucoup de récompenses. 

En ce qui concerne les défauts, outre l'équilibrage, l'abordage (un genre d'attaque inopinée) trop présent à mon goût, certains endroits ou les ennemies repop à l'infini, la sauvegarde unique (mais bon je peux comprendre), les chargements trop nombreux mais surtout bien trop longs, la chasse qui est en fait une sorte de liste de quêtes annexes avec de belles récompenses, c'est malheureusement assez mal expliqué et parfois sibyllin (j'en ai loupé quelques unes j'ai jamais su quoi faire), les armes élémentaires difficile à crafter (il manquait toujours quelque chose), l'histoire un peu bateau servant juste de prétexte, les dialogues aussi sont pas très savoureux même si les personnages sont attachants.

Voila mais bon les défauts sont vite oubliés face au plaisir du jeu et au coté "œil de velours", ya aussi un mode NG+ pour les plus courageux mais le niveau très difficile est un euphémisme...  ::O:  , ça sera clairement un de mes jeux de l'année, j'en profite aussi pour remercier encore AquaMamba (l'absent) pour le jeu (et aussi pour Nier tien) et dire qu'il est en promo à 10 € sur steam (à ce prix c'est péché de pas y jouer).




* Nom à la con un peu à rallonge.

----------


## Minostel

> C'est vraiment pompé dessus, mais c'est pas pourri pour autant. 
> C'est juste un décalque du principe avec d'autres énigmes, plutôt façon escape game que boite mystère (un peu comme Room 2-3).


OK, merci. Je note aussi la suggestion de Kulfy concernant Cube escape.

----------


## Catel

*Far Cry Blood Dragon*

Commencé lors du giveaway il y a 4 ans, vite laissé tomber, je m'y remets enfin pour le boucler. Ca a duré 2h30 qui en ont paru 5. Je trouve ça hyper désagréable à jouer, c'est lourd, c'est lent, c'est pas intuitif, je me plante dans les touches, la fenêtre de takedown va et vient comme elle veut, ces putains de lance-flammes sont chiants au possible...
Quant à l'idée synthwave, ben... elle pose problème, parce qu'elle ne se rapporte à rien en fait. C'est une sorte de romantisme spécifique aux années 80: une construction a posteriori de quelque chose qui n'a pas existé, un agrégat de souvenirs et d'images piqués ici et là dans des trucs complètement différents (autant des années 90 que 80, d'ailleurs) les uns les autres et reliés par une esthétique dont on se demande en fait d'où elle vient, elle. Alors moi j'aime bien, j'adore en écouter, mais ça doit pas dépasser le délire qu'on fait entre soi. Quand on essaie de le structurer vaguement pour laisser entendre que c'est un vrai truc, ça se crashe un peu.

----------


## Kaede

> J'ai pas testé mais il parait que FLAC est mieux qu'MP3.


 ::P: 

C'est ça de poster à l'arrache. Je voulais parler de Max Payne 3 en effet.

----------


## FericJaggar

> OK, merci. Je note aussi la suggestion de Kulfy concernant Cube escape.


https://store.steampowered.com/searc...rm=safecracker
J'ai joué à ça quand il est sorti. Mais c'est vieux, ça a peut-être extrêmement mal vieilli. Mais à l'époque j'avais bien aimé. Ceci dit il semble me souvenir que c'était assez court, avec une histoire très banale.

----------


## Kaede

Fini Minit, pour l'event du backlog, en 2h30.
Très sympathique comme petit jeu minimalite et court.
C'est une sorte de Zelda-like très simplifié et très condensé, où l'action est coupée à chaque mort du personnage, programmée à chaque fois sur 1 minute de jeu (la majeure partie de l'état du jeu est persistant, sinon on ne pourrait avancer).
Simple et efficace. J'ai zieuté une soluce (vraiment le moins possible) à une ou deux occasions où j'étais un peu bloqué et commençais vraiment à tourner en rond. HLTB donne 1h37 de temps de jeu moyen, 'faut croire que je suis lent, ou que les gens utilisent tous une soluce  ::):

----------


## parpaingue

"Fini" The Bridge.
Un jeu de puzzle/casse-tête principalement basé sur des décors impossibles inspirés des gravures d'Escher et quelques mécaniques par dessus. L'idée est bonne, le début du jeu sympa, mais ça tombe à plat parce que ça a été implémenté avec les pieds, ce qui donne des vilains défauts:
- temps de chargement ridiculement longs pour ce qu'on a à l'écran (pas la mort, mais ça met autant de temps qu'une map de Vermintide 2, pour ce qui est affiché c'est affolant)
- introduction de nouvelles mécaniques...sans explication. Au niveau 3-1, j'ai du aller chercher une soluce parce qu'il faut activer un truc avec une touche qu'on utilisait pas avant, sans aucune explication... erreurs de game design 101 in da place
- ensuite arrivent les shitty physics et malheureusement c'est très mal fait. On peut avoir les idées claires sur quoi faire mais la réalisation est parfois extrêmement capricieuse, c'est très flottant et franchement pénible.

Après avoir traversé le pont du titre, le jeu propose en bonus des niveaux "mirror" plus compliqués, mais qui se basent beaucoup sur les shitty physics, donc j'ai dit stop parce que je commençais à gueuler. Bon concept mais vraiment gâché.

----------


## Nono

> *Dishonored 2*
> Par contre j’ai toujours rêvé de pouvoir voir la scène ou les gens se réveillent après mon passage et ou soudain une douzaine de hurleur se réveillent enfermer dans la même poubelle.


Ha ha, excellent ! Tu devrais faire un scénario pour un Toy Story du jeu vidéo... Ha mais ils ont déjà fait les mondes de Ralph... Mouais, tu peux faire mieux !

----------


## Catel

Je viens de finir *The Interactive Adventures of Dog Mendonça and Pizzaboy* (offert par un canard  ::):  )

Ne vous fiez pas à son titre idiot, c'est au départ une BD portugaise (3 volumes chez Dark Horse) sur un privé loup-garou suffisant (Mendonça) et son assistant bizut (Eurico, ex-livreur de pizza) dans un Portugal où cohabitent humains et monstres. Adapté en point & click par un studio argentin avec une campagne Kickstarter, c'est un titre modeste mais assez agréable. On joue Pizzaboy et sa dégaine blasée dans une aventure à la structure hyper classique, sans véritable nouveauté, mais qui se laisse très bien suivre. C'est très court (3-4 heures de jeu) mais plutôt bien écrit (au niveau de l'histoire, car les gags sont plutôt plats), les décors sont splendidement dessinés, la musique est cool, les puzzles sont faciles, les déplacements un peu trop lents. Pour l'amateur de jeu d'aventure, c'est comme un Kinder Guano: ça s'avale en cinq secondes, ça calme une fringale et c'était un peu trop sucré.

6/10

----------


## M.Rick75

La campagne solo de *Dawn of War 3*. Pas si mal mais bon, pas passionnante non plus. Un peu basique (je suis loin du plaisir que j'avais eu avec celle de Company of Heroes ou celle de Dawn of War 2). Mais à vil prix, je regrette pas non plus mon achat, ni le temps passé dessus.

----------


## Kaelis

Est-ce qu'il y a de la coop comme sur le deuxième épisode ? Même si elle est moins bonne...

----------


## M.Rick75

> Est-ce qu'il y a de la coop comme sur le deuxième épisode ? Même si elle est moins bonne...


Je sais pas, je me suis pas trop penché sur le multi. J'ai pas eu l'impression qu'il y ai du versus coop contre l'IA. En tout cas je pense pas qu'il y ait de mode multi genre "Last Stand".
Là on est plus sur du développement de base et blob d'unités.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est différent du 2 du coup, ça paraît plus compliqué du coup  ::sad::

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Katana ZERO* deux fois parce qu'il y a deux jeux à faire.

Le premier est une imitation boursouflée des Hotline Miami à tous les niveaux. C'est bavard et nébuleux, la surcharge d'informations et de thèmes de références m'ont enfumé au lieu de m'intriguer. La bande-son s'éparpille beaucoup elle aussi, c'est trop varié à mon goût pour un jeu de ce genre (quand ça se la joue film noir je décroche). Le pixel-art est très réussi mais scolaire. Et si le gameplay est efficace, il y a trop peu de défi dans cette première partie et puisqu'on est interrompu dès que la sauce commence à prendre... Ce jeu là a été couvert d'éloges à sa sortie ("_ce que Hotline Miami 2 aurait dû être_") et ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut demander pourquoi.

*Mais il faut jouer une deuxième fois* : le jeu offre un mode "speedrun" salvateur avec une multitude d'options pour régler tout ce qui n'allait pas dans la première partie. On tire un trait sur le blabla, le facteur chance, le manque de challenge et les interruptions régulières. Droit à l'essentiel.

Et le jeu que j'étais venu cherché est là : du die-and-retry difficile mais juste, des chorégraphies à essayer et fignoler sur chaque tableau, les subtilités du jeu qui se révèlent enfin en particulier la variété des ennemis, l'abondance d'armes à feux qui faisaient grincer des dents dans HM2 est parfaitement gérée. Ce jeu-là est une grande réussite, on peut mourir 100 fois sur le même passage sans lâcher la manette.








C'est excellent, mais attention : le jeu dont on rêve est dissimulé derrière une façade aguichante et creuse. Il ne faut surtout pas se priver d'une deuxième partie, trop de joueurs font cette erreur.

----------


## azruqh

> Fini *Katana ZERO* deux fois parce qu'il y a deux jeux à faire.
> 
> Le premier est une imitation boursouflée des Hotline Miami à tous les niveaux. C'est bavard et nébuleux, la surcharge d'informations et de thèmes de références m'ont enfumé au lieu de m'intriguer. La bande-son s'éparpille beaucoup elle aussi, c'est trop varié à mon goût pour un jeu de ce genre (quand ça se la joue film noir je décroche). Le pixel-art est très réussi mais scolaire. Et si le gameplay est efficace, il y a trop peu de défi dans cette première partie et puisqu'on est interrompu dès que la sauce commence à prendre... Ce jeu là a été couvert d'éloges à sa sortie ("_ce que Hotlmine Miami 2 aurait dû être_") et ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut demander pourquoi.
> 
> *Mais il faut jouer une deuxième fois* : le jeu offre un mode "speedrun" salvateur avec une multitude d'options pour régler tout ce qui n'allait pas dans la première partie. On tire un trait sur le blabla, le facteur chance, le manque de challenge et les interruptions régulières. Droit à l'essentiel.
> 
> Et le jeu que j'étais venu cherché est là : du die-and-retry difficile mais juste, des chorégraphies à essayer et fignoler sur chaque tableau, les subtilités du jeu qui se révèlent enfin en particulier la variété des ennemis, l'abondance d'armes à feux qui faisaient grincer des dents dans HM2 est parfaitement gérée. Ce jeu-là est une grande réussite, on peut mourir 100 fois sur le même passage sans lâcher la manette.
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton retour Kaelis. J'ai acheté *Katana ZERO*, j'y ai peu joué, le jeu m'a paru extrêmement prometteur, mais ça n'est pas la première fois que je lis ce que je viens de lire ici, à savoir que le jeu se révèle vraiment après un premier _run_. J'imagine que c'est ce qui explique la différence cruelle entre les gifs qui circulent sur le net, fluides, chorégraphiques, hypnotiques, et les images que je produis sur mon écran, hésitantes, laborieuses, assez moches. En, gros, le premier _run_ sert de tutoriel pour ce qui se révèle progressivement être un jeu de rythme.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Conarium* (je l'ai peut-être déjà indiqué ici mais je me souviens plus) il y a un mois et demi. Je l'ai acheté suite au stream de Call of Cthulhu de Sebum.
C'est un walking simulator où on s'emmerde un peu mais l'ambiance lovecraftienne est bien retranscrite par des développeurs qui connaissent bien le mythe.
On navigue de plus en plus dans des lieux étranges, jadis occupés par des races plus anciennes que l'homme. Ça, c'est vraiment réussi... mais avec plus de moyens et plus d'ambition au niveau du gameplay ça pourrait faire un jeu incroyable tellement on retrouve le mystère, le goût du savoir interdit et des personnages qui vont jusqu'à la frontière de la compréhension humaine. Là, ça reste une expérience sympathique mais pas dingue non plus une fois terminée.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'imagine que c'est ce qui explique la différence cruelle entre les gifs qui circulent sur le net, fluides, chorégraphiques, hypnotiques, et les images que je produis sur mon écran, hésitantes, laborieuses, assez moches. En, gros, le premier _run_ sert de tutoriel pour ce qui se révèle progressivement être un jeu de rythme.


Je ne suis même pas sûr que la première partie permette de faire de beaux enchaînements, il y a peu d'ennemis et c'est dur de rester concentrer avec toutes les interruptions. Il faut s'accrocher mais c'est intéressant de chercher des trajectoires et des combos pour traverser le jeu en Hard  ::): 

Je suis mort plus de 1800 fois en 4h20  ::ninja::

----------


## azruqh

> Je ne suis même pas sûr que la première partie permette de faire de beaux enchaînements, il y a peu d'ennemis et c'est dur de rester concentrer avec toutes les interruptions. Il faut s'accrocher mais c'est intéressant de chercher des trajectoires et des combos pour traverser le jeu en Hard


Oui, c'est vraiment ce qui m'a intéressé a priori, le côté planification des attaques combiné au côté 'je vide une salle en un seul _move_'.




> Je suis mort plus de 1800 fois en 4h20


1800 fois mort pour le beau jeu, bravo ! ^^

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fini la campagne *Wings of Liberty* de Starcraft 2.
C'était bien. Les dernières missions laissent un peu plus de liberté et ne mettent pas de compte à rebours, on a le temps de s'étendre et se développer, du coup j'ai roulé dessus. Je pense que c'était pour des raisons d'équilibrage qu'ils ont contraint autant les autre missions. Par contre j'en ai vraiment vraiment chié sur la dernière à cause de Kerrigan qui se la joue héros de moba et détruit mes armes à elle seule.
Très bonne campagne, je ferai celle des Zerg dans quelques temps je pense. Rien à secouer des Protoss.

J'ai été regarder quelques vidéos de champions (Maru, Serral, Stats...) et....  ::o:  C'était déjà impressionnant sur SC1, mais là les mecs sont vraiment des extra-terrestres. A regarder, on dirait qu'il y a 5 joueurs dans chaque camp tellement ils font plein de choses en même temps et notamment une micro gestion de malade.

----------


## Flad

Ce week-end j'ai fini un jeu qui pourrait se résumer comme ça : 
"Une bien triste histoire d'une grand-mère gérante de station balnéaire.
Elle tombe malade et doit demander à son petit fils de gérer à sa place en attendant qu'aille mieux.
Celui-ci va tout faire pour que la station soit gérer le mieux possible, avec l'aide de toutes les personnes déjà sur place. 
Ce n'est pas un hymne à la parité tant ce pauvre jeune homme semble seul au milieu de toutes ces femmes."
La fin peut être bouleversante selon les choix fait au fil du jeu. 
Si le gameplay est minimaliste (on peut TOUT faire avec un seul bouton), le jeu se diversifie surtout au niveau d'un bon nombre de fins possibles.
J'ai donc terminé "*Beach Bounce*" ce week-end  ::ninja:: .

----------


## pikkpi

> Ce week-end j'ai fini un jeu qui pourrait se résumer comme ça : 
> "Une bien triste histoire d'une grand-mère gérante de station balnéaire.
> Elle tombe malade et doit demander à son petit fils de gérer à sa place en attendant qu'aille mieux.
> Celui-ci va tout faire pour que la station soit gérer le mieux possible, avec l'aide de toutes les personnes déjà sur place. 
> Ce n'est pas un hymne à la parité tant ce pauvre jeune homme semble seul au milieu de toutes ces femmes."
> La fin peut être bouleversante selon les choix fait au fil du jeu. 
> Si le gameplay est minimaliste (on peut TOUT faire avec un seul bouton), le jeu se diversifie surtout au niveau d'un bon nombre de fins possibles.
> J'ai donc terminé "*Beach Bounce*" ce week-end .


 :Clap:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini ce week-end le run B et C de *Nier Automata*.

Quel jeu  ::O: 

C'est incroyable ce qu'ils ont fait, ce niveau de profondeur dans l'histoire (même si j'ai pas tout compris je pense...), ce gameplay au petits oignons, cet univers, cette musique, tout est parfaitement accordé et sert le propos, c'est fabuleux.

Les gens qui s'arrêtent au run A ou en cours de run B ratent le meilleur. Le début du jeu est intéressant mais pas passionnant non plus, et le run B peut être un peu long si on fait toutes les quêtes secondaires (toutes intéressantes car on apprend plein de choses en les faisant).

Je vais débloquer quelques autres fins et en rester là. Un grand jeu qui restera dans ma mémoire, ça c'est certain.

----------


## Zerger

> Par contre j'en ai vraiment vraiment chié sur la dernière à cause de Kerrigan qui se la joue héros de moba et détruit mes armes à elle seule.


C'est malheureusement le même souci dans la campagne Zerg, Kerrigan est tellement puissante que tu as l'impression de jouer à un moba. Mais ca permet quand même de découvrir la race et son gros potentiel de destruction. Ca reste quand même la campagne la moins réussie, même au niveau de l'histoire

La campagne protoss est pas mal, surtout que c'est une race très fun à jouer entre les téléports et les watmilles sorts dispos  ::): 




> J'ai été regarder quelques vidéos de champions (Maru, Serral, Stats...) et....  C'était déjà impressionnant sur SC1, mais là les mecs sont vraiment des extra-terrestres. A regarder, on dirait qu'il y a 5 joueurs dans chaque camp tellement ils font plein de choses en même temps et notamment une micro gestion de malade.


Ouais, le niveau de jeu continue à s'améliorer année après année. La refonte du jeu avec Legacy of the Void a rendu les games encore plus spectaculaires: pas de temps mort, beaucoup de micro pendant les games.
Y'a un nouveau Nation Ware prévu par Ogaming pour la fin d'année (une coupe du monde par équipe), j'aime bien cet évènement, c'est super sympa à mater car il y a de plus en plus de joueurs capables de mettre à mal les coréens

----------


## Clydopathe

> Fini ce week-end le run B et C de *Nier Automata*.
> 
> Quel jeu 
> 
> C'est incroyable ce qu'ils ont fait, ce niveau de profondeur dans l'histoire (même si j'ai pas tout compris je pense...), ce gameplay au petits oignons, cet univers, cette musique, tout est parfaitement accordé et sert le propos, c'est fabuleux.
> 
> Les gens qui s'arrêtent au run A ou en cours de run B ratent le meilleur. Le début du jeu est intéressant mais pas passionnant non plus, et le run B peut être un peu long si on fait toutes les quêtes secondaires (toutes intéressantes car on apprend plein de choses en les faisant).
> 
> Je vais débloquer quelques autres fins et en rester là. Un grand jeu qui restera dans ma mémoire, ça c'est certain.


Fais les fins D et E, il suffit juste de relancer le dernier combat, il te reste une petite demie heure de jeu, mais tu le regretteras pas  ::): .

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Stories: Path to the Destiny*. Le jeu est plutôt bien foutu, mais malheureusement assez répétitif. J'ai fait les 5 runs nécessaires pour avoir une fin, mais je ne ferai pas tous les chemins alternatifs.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Fais les fins D et E, il suffit juste de relancer le dernier combat, il te reste une petite demie heure de jeu, mais tu le regretteras pas .


Oui c'est ce que j'ai prévu de faire ce soir  :;): 

Un truc que j'ai pas compris, c'est la sélection de chapitre: ça permet de débloquer les autres fins et certains succès ? J'ai pas atteint les 80% de quêtes par exemple, je peux le faire par ce biais ou c'est trop tard ?

----------


## Blackogg

> Oui c'est ce que j'ai prévu de faire ce soir 
> 
> Un truc que j'ai pas compris, c'est la sélection de chapitre: ça permet de débloquer les autres fins et certains succès ? J'ai pas atteint les 80% de quêtes par exemple, je peux le faire par ce biais ou c'est trop tard ?


Oui la sélection de chapitre te permet de retourner à différents points de l'histoire pour compléter tout ce que tu n'aurais pas fait à ce moment là.

----------


## banditbandit

> Fini ce week-end le run B et C de *Nier Automata*.
> 
> Quel jeu 
> 
> C'est incroyable ce qu'ils ont fait, ce niveau de profondeur dans l'histoire (même si j'ai pas tout compris je pense...), ce gameplay au petits oignons, cet univers, cette musique, tout est parfaitement accordé et sert le propos, c'est fabuleux.
> 
> Les gens qui s'arrêtent au run A ou en cours de run B ratent le meilleur. Le début du jeu est intéressant mais pas passionnant non plus, et le run B peut être un peu long si on fait toutes les quêtes secondaires (toutes intéressantes car on apprend plein de choses en les faisant).
> 
> Je vais débloquer quelques autres fins et en rester là. Un grand jeu qui restera dans ma mémoire, ça c'est certain.





> Fais les fins D et E, il suffit juste de relancer le dernier combat, il te reste une petite demie heure de jeu, mais tu le regretteras pas .


Pour la fin E oui à condition d'avoir fini la D beaucoup plus longue. D'ailleur j'ai jamais réussi à avoir la E parce que je me suis tojours planté dans mes choix  ::O:  , pourtant le combat final est cool mais bon j'ai pas eu envi de me le taper trois fois.  ::ninja:: 


Sinon j'ai quand même du mal à partager votre enthousiasme même si le jeu est cool et est plutôt dans le haut du panier.

----------


## CptProut

> Sinon j'ai quand même du mal à partager votre enthousiasme même si le jeu est cool et est plutôt dans le haut du panier.


enfin la voix de la raison.

Nier Automata est sympa et aborde des thème qu'on a pas trop l'habitude de voir mais il n'y a pas de quoi se relever la nuit non plus  :Vibre:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Sinon j'ai quand même du mal à partager votre enthousiasme même si le jeu est cool et est plutôt dans le haut du panier.


Cela dépend si on accroche ou pas à l'univers et l'ambiance, très particulier. Mais c'est un jeu qui a de grandes qualité de gameplay, couplé à une histoire intéressante et pas banale, et qui est raconté d'une façon originale également. Et j'adore de mon côté les jeux un peu méta qui cassent la barrière entre le jeu et le joueur, ce que fait très bien Nier tout au long du jeu. Par exemple, 

Spoiler Alert! 


les phases où on est atteint du virus avec l'affichage qui déconne ou certaines commandes qui ne répondent plus

. J'avais l'impression de vivre réellement ce que le personnage subissait.
Ou le tout début où 9S nous fait configurer le jeu dans les options  :^_^: 

ça et le fait que c'est un jeu en monde ouvert avec des quêtes qui sont pas que du Fedex et qui servent l'intrigue et apprennent des choses importantes sur le lore et l'histoire. Y'a un peu de grind si on veut, de mon côté j'en ai pas fait et j'ai fini le jeu niveau 60 avec pas mal de thunes et des armes bien pétées.

Bref pour moi c'est pas le chef d'oeuvre absolu mais c'est vraiment en haut du panier par rapport à ce qui se fait autrement.

----------


## Zerger

La narration est chouette et y'a quelque passages épiques.
Par contre, on me l'avait vendu comme un boss rush, j'ai grave déchanté sur le coup

----------


## banditbandit

> enfin la voix de la raison.
> 
> Nier Automata est sympa et aborde des thème qu'on a pas trop l'habitude de voir mais il n'y a pas de quoi se relever la nuit non plus


Faut dire aussi que j'avais le premier en tête donc ya plus l'effet de surprise ni la découverte, forcement je ne pouvais m'empêcher de faire la comparaison.




> Ou le tout début où 9S nous fait configurer le jeu dans les options


Ça aussi je me le suis tapé plusieurs fois, à force ça lasse...  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

J'ai fini la semaine dernière *Outer Wilds*, en un nombre d'heures supérieur à 10 mais je ne saurais dire exactement combien parce que je n'ai pas trouvé la fonctionnalité de l'Epic Game Store qui pourrait me donner cette info  ::ninja:: .

Qu'est-ce que c'était bien. Qu'est-ce que c'était bon. 

Le pitch: Habitant de la planète Âtrebois, c'est votre premier jour en tant qu'astronaute chargé d'explorer le système solaire à la recherche de ruines et d'artefacts ayant appartenu à une ancienne civilisation, les Nomai. Cependant, votre rencontre avec une statue Nomai juste avant votre décollage risque de chambouler votre perception du monde et des évènements à venir.
Spoiler de la bande annonce, mais si jamais vous voulez rester vierges de toute surprise ne lisez pas : il se trouve que le soleil va exploser dans 22 minutes, mais vous allez mystérieusement pouvoir revivre ces 22 minutes en boucle en conservant tous vos souvenirs.

A mi-chemin entre le walking-sim, Subnautica et le Petit Prince, *Outer Wilds* est un condensé de voyage, d'exploration, de rêverie et de contemplation béate.

Ça peut avoir l'air ultra pompeux dit comme ça, alors je vais détailler un peu chacun des points susmentionnés.

_Subnautica_ d'abord. C'est une référence qui revient très souvent dans les tests du jeu. Je la réutilise aussi parce que je n'ai pas trouvé mieux ( ::ninja:: ). Les points communs sautent aux yeux : on passe pas mal de temps à se balader dans un petit engin de fortune pour explorer un monde étrange et inconnu dont le moindre caillou a été placé à la main par des designers minutieux. En revanche, ici, point de contraintes de survie (évitez quand même de sortir dans l'espace sans votre combinaison) ni de craft. Et bien entendu, l'océan est remplacé par un petit système solaire. Petit dans le sens où le Soleil est à 20km de votre point de départ (quand je parlais de condensé, c'est aussi à prendre littéralement  ::): ) et où on peut généralement faire le tour d'une planète à pieds en quelques minutes.
Et ici,  si on ne trouve pas vraiment d'écosystème à apprivoiser (ou à massacrer), il faudra en revanche comprendre comment tout ce petit univers fonctionne., puisque chaque planète est régie par des lois qui lui sont propres. Et je ne spoilerai aucun exemple. Si jamais, regardez une bande annonce et vous comprendrez.


Le Walking-sim maintenant. Je l'ai mis là parce que finalement, les seules interactions avec le monde (en dehors du pilotage de vaisseau) vont consister à déchiffrer des correspondances laissées par les Nomai, afin de comprendre ce qui leur est arrivé, et découvrir ce qu'ils étaient venus chercher dans ce coin paumé de la galaxie. Mais on ne ressent pas la passivité souvent trop présente dans un Walking sim. Ici, on lit, on recoupe des informations, on expérimente pour valider nos hypothèses, puis on recommence avec les nouvelles connaissances acquises. Et surtout, surtout, on n'est pas mis sur des rails, on n'est jamais pris par la main. Le jeu nous offre d'entrée de jeu (enfin, après le tutoriel) tout son système solaire à explorer, en commençant où bon nous semble. Faut-il commencer par aller sur la petite lune d'Âtrebois? Partir directement à l'autre bout du système solaire ? Peut-être sur cette comète, bien nommée "l'Intrus" ? Ou alors pourrait-on rejoindre les compatriotes partis explorer avant-nous, repérables grâce aux mélodies qu'ils entonnent depuis leurs campements ? Ou au contraire les fuir pour profiter du calme de l'espace ?

Armés de nos récentes découvertes et de notre curiosité bien aguichée, il ne revient qu'à nous de choisir où nous poser ensuite. C'est l'Aventure avec un grand A, celle qui n'attend pas qu'on soit prêt pour nous happer tout entiers.

En revanche, le jeu a su parfaitement intégrer (ce qui devrait toujours être) le point fort d'un Walking sim : la contemplation. *Outer Wilds* est magnifique*. Chaque décollage, chaque éclipse, chaque entrée dans un nouveau monde, chaque supernova est un petit moment de grâce. Alors certes, après quelques heures, certaines zones nous seront devenues banales, mais il suffira d'une nouvelle connaissance (ou parfois d'un coup de hasard) pour  redécouvrir complètement une zone, en accédant à un passage jusqu'ici dissimulé, et ce jusqu'à la fin. 
Seulement, avec un voyage de cet acabit, la destination pourra ne pas sembler à la hauteur. Elle a en tout cas le bon goût de nous laisser rêver encore un peu. Je ne lui en demandais pas plus.




Et le Petit Prince alors ? Vous ne le verrez pas. Il est occupé à rire dans son étoile, comme toujours. 
*Outer Wilds* vous invite à faire de même, et plus encore.



*Pas magnifique au sens photoréaliste, pour ça allez voir du côté de Universim. Ici on est sur du Unity pas trop détaillé, mais avec un sens de la composition à tomber.

----------


## Astasloth

Je l'ai fini aussi *Nier : Automata*, lundi dernier, j'étais juste un peu devant toi JulLeBarge.
J'avais laissé mon impression dans le topic dédié.

J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé aussi le cassage de 4e mur et les sujets abordés par le jeu. La musique aussi évidemment.
Bref, c'est un jeu qu'il est bien et auquel j'ai été heureuse de jouer.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai fini la semaine dernière *The Outer Wilds*


Jusqu'ici je ne me sentais pas trop concerné par l'EGS mais là... Vivement la sortie globale.

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai fini la campagne *Wings of Liberty* de Starcraft 2.
> C'était bien. Les dernières missions laissent un peu plus de liberté et ne mettent pas de compte à rebours, on a le temps de s'étendre et se développer, du coup j'ai roulé dessus. Je pense que c'était pour des raisons d'équilibrage qu'ils ont contraint autant les autre missions. Par contre j'en ai vraiment vraiment chié sur la dernière à cause de Kerrigan qui se la joue héros de moba et détruit mes armes à elle seule.
> Très bonne campagne, je ferai celle des Zerg dans quelques temps je pense. Rien à secouer des Protoss.
> 
> J'ai été regarder quelques vidéos de champions (Maru, Serral, Stats...) et....  C'était déjà impressionnant sur SC1, mais là les mecs sont vraiment des extra-terrestres. A regarder, on dirait qu'il y a 5 joueurs dans chaque camp tellement ils font plein de choses en même temps et notamment une micro gestion de malade.


La meilleure campagne est incotestablement celle des humans, mais la protoss est excellente.




> Oui c'est ce que j'ai prévu de faire ce soir 
> 
> Un truc que j'ai pas compris, c'est la sélection de chapitre: ça permet de débloquer les autres fins et certains succès ? J'ai pas atteint les 80% de quêtes par exemple, je peux le faire par ce biais ou c'est trop tard ?


Oui et c'est très bien fait si tu n'oublies pas de sauver entre chaque saut entre les chapitres.

----------


## BaneRequiem

Totalement d'accord avec Blackogg sur Outer Wilds, même si je l'ai pas encore fini. J'ajouterai même un petit point de comparaison avec un autre jeu dont je suis fan : The Witness. Outer Wilds n'est pas un jeu de puzzle, mais partage dans sa philosophie et ses énigmes une caractéristique importante avec The Witness : dans ces deux jeux, certaines énigmes/lieux nous semblent inaccessibles de prime abord, et il ne faut jamais rester bloqué pour trouver la solution, mais continuer son voyage ailleurs. On ne "débloque" jamais rien, n'obtient jamais aucun outil, dans ces deux jeux, permettant de nous débloquer, mais l'on acquiert des connaissances sur les différentes règles qui régissent le monde en explorant et en expérimentant. C'est ainsi que pour atteindre un lieu inaccessible, on ne va pas devoir chercher un bouton caché permettant d'ouvrir une porte, ou encore une clé, mais comprendre, par exemple en lisant un texte à l'autre bout de la galaxie, qu'on PEUT faire quelque chose qu'on n'aurait jamais eu l'idée de faire avec les outils dont on dispose depuis le début. 
J'imagine, en clair et même si je ne l'ai pas encore fini, qu'armé des connaissances disséminées partout dans l'univers du jeu, on pourrait finir Outer Wilds dès la première run. Et je trouve ça assez beau  ::wub::  (je crois que mon Goty cette année sera encore un indé)

----------


## Supergounou

*Assassin’s Creed® IV Black Flag™* (2013), en un graph.

----------


## RegisF

> Totalement d'accord avec Blackogg sur Outer Wilds, même si je l'ai pas encore fini. J'ajouterai même un petit point de comparaison avec un autre jeu dont je suis fan : The Witness. Outer Wilds n'est pas un jeu de puzzle, mais partage dans sa philosophie et ses énigmes une caractéristique importante avec The Witness : dans ces deux jeux, certaines énigmes/lieux nous semblent inaccessibles de prime abord, et il ne faut jamais rester bloqué pour trouver la solution, mais continuer son voyage ailleurs. On ne "débloque" jamais rien, n'obtient jamais aucun outil, dans ces deux jeux, permettant de nous débloquer, mais l'on acquiert des connaissances sur les différentes règles qui régissent le monde en explorant et en expérimentant. C'est ainsi que pour atteindre un lieu inaccessible, on ne va pas devoir chercher un bouton caché permettant d'ouvrir une porte, ou encore une clé, mais comprendre, par exemple en lisant un texte à l'autre bout de la galaxie, qu'on PEUT faire quelque chose qu'on n'aurait jamais eu l'idée de faire avec les outils dont on dispose depuis le début. 
> J'imagine, en clair et même si je ne l'ai pas encore fini, qu'armé des connaissances disséminées partout dans l'univers du jeu, on pourrait finir Outer Wilds dès la première run. Et je trouve ça assez beau  (je crois que mon Goty cette année sera encore un indé)


C'est très intéressant ce que tu expliques car c'est parfois ce qui me frustre dans certains jeux où un énigme a été posée (souvent dans des jeux où l'énigme n'est pas le coeur du truc). Mon exemple fétiche, c'est Dark souls 2. Sans trop spoiler, à un moment, on doit bloquer un mécanisme pour se faciliter la vie contre un boss. Le boss est faisable sans ça (perso j'ai jamais réussi, mais d'autres y arrivent très bien), donc c'est pas bloquant, mais ce qui m'agace, c'est que si on ne le dit pas au joueur (via soluce ou via un autre joueur IG), à aucun moment tu ne comprends comment bousiller le mécanisme. Par ailleurs, le mécanisme bousillé n'a techniquement aucun rapport avec le résultat obtenu, preuve que le truc a vraiment été bâclé.

----------


## Blackogg

> Totalement d'accord avec Blackogg sur Outer Wilds, même si je l'ai pas encore fini. J'ajouterai même un petit point de comparaison avec un autre jeu dont je suis fan : The Witness. Outer Wilds n'est pas un jeu de puzzle, mais partage dans sa philosophie et ses énigmes une caractéristique importante avec The Witness : dans ces deux jeux, certaines énigmes/lieux nous semblent inaccessibles de prime abord, et il ne faut jamais rester bloqué pour trouver la solution, mais continuer son voyage ailleurs. On ne "débloque" jamais rien, n'obtient jamais aucun outil, dans ces deux jeux, permettant de nous débloquer, mais l'on acquiert des connaissances sur les différentes règles qui régissent le monde en explorant et en expérimentant. C'est ainsi que pour atteindre un lieu inaccessible, on ne va pas devoir chercher un bouton caché permettant d'ouvrir une porte, ou encore une clé, mais comprendre, par exemple en lisant un texte à l'autre bout de la galaxie, qu'on PEUT faire quelque chose qu'on n'aurait jamais eu l'idée de faire avec les outils dont on dispose depuis le début. 
> J'imagine, en clair et même si je ne l'ai pas encore fini, qu'armé des connaissances disséminées partout dans l'univers du jeu, on pourrait finir Outer Wilds dès la première run. Et je trouve ça assez beau  (je crois que mon Goty cette année sera encore un indé)


Ouais en fait la comparaison avec The Witness est carrément plus pertinente qu'avec un walking sim en général :shame:, surtout qu'il y a un mécanisme dans Outer Wilds qui m'évoque très fortement le jeu de Thekla.
Et en effet, on ne progresse que grâce à nos connaissances (éventuellement un coup de chance occasionnel, du moment qu'on arrive à le reproduire et donc quelque part à commencer à comprendre le phénomène derrière).

----------


## BaneRequiem

> C'est très intéressant ce que tu expliques car c'est parfois ce qui me frustre dans certains jeux où un énigme a été posée (souvent dans des jeux où l'énigme n'est pas le coeur du truc). Mon exemple fétiche, c'est Dark souls 2. Sans trop spoiler, à un moment, on doit bloquer un mécanisme pour se faciliter la vie contre un boss. Le boss est faisable sans ça (perso j'ai jamais réussi, mais d'autres y arrivent très bien), donc c'est pas bloquant, mais ce qui m'agace, c'est que si on ne le dit pas au joueur (via soluce ou via un autre joueur IG), à aucun moment tu ne comprends comment bousiller le mécanisme. Par ailleurs, le mécanisme bousillé n'a techniquement aucun rapport avec le résultat obtenu, preuve que le truc a vraiment été bâclé.


Yes, dans le cas de Outer Wilds, c'est construit (très) intelligemment. Tu peux pouvoir tout comprendre par toi-même sans avoir à tenter 50 000 des trucs stupides "pour voir si ça marche" (enfin tu peux, hein) et bloquer pendant des heures au même endroit. De ce point de vue là, c'est vraiment comme The Witness. Dans ce dernier, JAMAIS je n'ai réussi une énigme en "forçant" et en me demandant, après, comment j'étais sensé savoir qu'il fallait faire tel truc à tel endroit. A chaque fois que je bloquais sur un truc, je continuais mon exploration et la solution à mes problèmes passés m'arrivait naturellement en résolvant une tout autre énigme. Outer Wilds me ramène beaucoup à ce sentiment.




> surtout qu'il y a un mécanisme dans Outer Wilds qui m'évoque très fortement le jeu de Thekla.


Hmm je serais très curieux de savoir à quel mécanisme tu fais référence (mais je ne dois pas être arrivé assez loin dans le jeu pour comprendre  ::): )




> (éventuellement un coup de chance occasionnel, du moment qu'on arrive à le reproduire et donc quelque part à commencer à comprendre le phénomène derrière).


Oui comme dans The Witness : il m'arrivait de penser avoir compris une règle de puzzle, de réussir 6 puzzles d'une série en exploitant cette règle... et de bloquer au 7e, parce qu'en fait j'avais pas compris du tout  :^_^:

----------


## Blackogg

> Hmm je serais très curieux de savoir à quel mécanisme tu fais référence (mais je ne dois pas être arrivé assez loin dans le jeu pour comprendre )


(petit) spoil Outer Wilds : Je pensais au fait d'actionner les mécanismes Nomai en déplaçant une bille le long d'un chemin, qui me rappelle beaucoup (jusqu'au son utilisé) les puzzles de The Witness  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Gris* avant-hier soir.

Jeu qu'on ne présente plus, et que je trouvé très beau visuellement et qui est agréable à jouer de bout en bout. L'habillage sonore était aussi de très bonne facture, même si certaines musiques étaient par moment un peu trop "dégoulinantes" (trop démonstratives à  mon goût, alors que la sobriété est généralement bien plus efficace).

J'ai fini le jeu en environ 4 heures, ce qui est très bien et sinon le titre aurait perdu de sa puissance, notamment au niveau de la narration visuelle.
Sinon je n'ai pas trouvé la fin touchante, mais ça doit être une histoire de sensibilité personnelle, parce que l'histoire est plutôt bien amenée, bien que de manière assez cryptique.

--

Sinon j'ai aussi terminé *Echo* hier soir.

Déjà pour commencer je ne pige pas les critiques négatives concernant la première heure de jeu, qui introduit le joueur en douceur dans le monde du jeu. Ça contribue énormément à l'immersion (par ailleurs très réussie ici) et je préfère ça à une intro qui veut absolument mettre de la poudre aux yeux à tout prix, quitte à faire dans le ridicule. Bref.

C'est un jeu d'infiltration mais qui a des mécaniques de jeu assez uniques (l'I.A. copie notre manière de jouer, donc plus on est agressif, et plus on se prendre de la violence dans la tronche en retour), et j'ai particulièrement apprécié le fait qu'Echo m'a fait sortie de ma zone de confort quand je joue à ce type de jeu: j'essaie toujours de la faire "full ghost" sans jamais me faire repérer ni assommer aucun garde, seulement ici on est obligé d'improviser sur le moment et de s'exposer pour pouvoir avancer. Et ça fonctionne très bien.

Visuellement, les décors de jeu sont incroyables, avec cet immense palais style néo-baroque qui ferait passer Versailles pour du pipi de chat congelé. Après oui, le style de décor reste le même tout du long, mais avec des variations bienvenues et quelques surprises sympa.

J'ai joué avec les doublages français, qui sont d'excellente facture (très largement au-dessus de ce qu'on bouffe habituellement) et campe bien les 2 personnages principaux, à savoir En l'héroïne et London, l'I.A. qui nous accompagne.

Le jeu dans sa structure, une fois passé la surprise de l'I.A. qui apprend de nous, est en fait assez répétitive: on doit soit trouver une clé qui ouvrira une porte, soit collectionner un nombre X d'orbes bleues qui ouvriront _in fine_ un accès à un ascenseur.
Mais malgré cela, j'ai trouvé le jeu très prenant tout du long, et la durée de vie est honnête (il m'a fallu 10 heures pour le terminer, en cherchant pas mal les améliorations planquées dans les niveaux).

Dommage que le studio des devs aient fait faillite, c'est moche, surtout avec leur talent bien singulier...

J'ai lu quelque part que Echo sera adapté au cinéma, et si il n'est pas réalisé par un tocard genre JJ Abrahams, ça pourrait donner un sacré putain de bon film de SF.

----------


## Groufac

> *Assassin’s Creed® IV Black Flag™* (2013), en un graph.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/08/83c...a8a47a3b7e.png


Assez d'accord  :^_^:  ils avaient un bon jeu mais ils ont voulu en faire un AC (tant que niveau de l'histoire que du parkour) et ça a plombé le tout.

----------


## FoxDy

> Terminé *Stories: Path to the Destiny*. Le jeu est plutôt bien foutu, mais malheureusement assez répétitif. J'ai fait les 5 runs nécessaires pour avoir une fin, mais je ne ferai pas tous les chemins alternatifs.


Oui, bon jeu mais trop répétitif. Je n'ai pas non plus eu le courage de faire tous les chemins, je me suis arrêté après avoir trouvé la fin qui me convenait (la bonne, je crois bien). Il est toujours installé, au cas où j'ai envie de finir les choses en plusieurs fois.

----------


## IriK

> J'ai fini la campagne *Wings of Liberty* de Starcraft 2.
> C'était bien. Les dernières missions laissent un peu plus de liberté et ne mettent pas de compte à rebours, on a le temps de s'étendre et se développer, du coup j'ai roulé dessus. Je pense que c'était pour des raisons d'équilibrage qu'ils ont contraint autant les autre missions. Par contre j'en ai vraiment vraiment chié sur la dernière à cause de Kerrigan qui se la joue héros de moba et détruit mes armes à elle seule.
> Très bonne campagne, je ferai celle des Zerg dans quelques temps je pense. Rien à secouer des Protoss.
> 
> J'ai été regarder quelques vidéos de champions (Maru, Serral, Stats...) et....  C'était déjà impressionnant sur SC1, mais là les mecs sont vraiment des extra-terrestres. A regarder, on dirait qu'il y a 5 joueurs dans chaque camp tellement ils font plein de choses en même temps et notamment une micro gestion de malade.


Très bon souvenir de la campagne (quel surprise pour la fin d'un personnage  ::o:  ).
Pour le multi, durant les premières années c'était super plaisant de suivre la chaine Pomf et Thud (avant que d'autres sangsues s'immisce dans leurs duo…), tout comme l'IronSquid.

----------


## eluus

> Assez d'accord  ils avaient un bon jeu mais ils ont voulu en faire un AC (tant que niveau de l'histoire que du parkour) et ça a plombé le tout.


Moi j'aimerais surtout savoir, ça intéresse quelqu'un les phases dans le futur ? Celles de AC Origins étaient bien inutiles aussi.
A quel moment il se disent "faut absolument faire chier les gens avec ça, ils vont trop kiffer" ?

----------


## Zodex

> Moi j'aimerais surtout savoir, ça intéresse quelqu'un les phases dans le futur ? Celles de AC Origins étaient bien inutiles aussi.
> A quel moment il se disent "faut absolument faire chier les gens avec ça, ils vont trop kiffer" ?


Moi j'aimais bien les phases de plate forme cheloues avec Desmond qui racontait sa vie, mais ça compte pas j'ai des goûts de chie. Et j'ai arrêté AC au 4...

----------


## Getz

> Oui, bon jeu mais trop répétitif. Je n'ai pas non plus eu le courage de faire tous les chemins, je me suis arrêté après avoir trouvé la fin qui me convenait (la bonne, je crois bien). Il est toujours installé, au cas où j'ai envie de finir les choses en plusieurs fois.


Perso j'avais bien apprécié, ce n'est pas si long donc la répétitivité est toute relative. Je conseille *Omensight*, le jeu suivant des créateurs de Stories, moins répétitif que celui-ci !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bon voilà j'ai vraiment fini *Nier Automata* cette fois, avec les fins  A, B, C, D, E + une dizaine d'autres fins "mineures". J'ai rejoué quelques portions de chapitre pour débloquer certains succès faciles qui me manquaient, pour le reste j'ai pas trop envie de grinder comme un malade, j'ai d'autres jeux à faire.

Je le redis, c'est vraiment un super jeu, les fins C à E le confirment.

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi j'aimerais surtout savoir, ça intéresse quelqu'un les phases dans le futur ? Celles de AC Origins étaient bien inutiles aussi.
> A quel moment il se disent "faut absolument faire chier les gens avec ça, ils vont trop kiffer" ?


Au début j'ai bien aimé, pour le côté mise en abime Ubisoft avec les employés et leur pire accent français (j'ai joué en vo). Après ça s'est effectivement révélé complètement inutile et traité avec le cul.

----------


## FericJaggar

Je me suis refait *Deus Ex : Mankind Divided*, toujours aussi bon, mais toujours ce goût d'inachevé. Et je jouais avec la VF pour la première fois et Dieu qu'elle est à chier, c'est impressionnant. Certains personnages sont du niveau de Two Worlds ou presque.

----------


## akaraziel

*Metroid Prime (version Trilogy sur Wii)
*
Excellent.

Y'a pas un seul moment/élément que j'ai trouvé bancal, à part que j'avais mal aux poignets sur les longues sessions à cause du gameplay à la wiimote. 
La progression est super naturelle (d'autant que le jeu indique le prochain objectif si il voit qu'on est paumé) et ça se permet le luxe d'être encore plutôt joli aujourd'hui. 
Je vais quand même attendre un peu avant d'enchaîner les suites, histoire de changer de style (finir Vampyr sur PC déjà), mais j'ai passé un très bon moment.



*God of War (PS4)*

Je sais plus si j'avais fait un retour ici, donc j'en (re)fais un, à froid.
Grossièrement, c'est beau (mais pas toujours), relativement bien écrit, ça en met parfois plein la gueule en terme de mise en scène mais c'est pas ouf en terme de gameplay et c'est super linéaire.
Ça reste un bon jeu mais j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi il été élu comme GOTY 2018.

----------


## Zerger

*Monolith* et j'en ai grave chié !
Faut pas se fier à son aspect "jeu de gameboy", le jeu est bien hard, surtout si comme moi, on n'est pas trop à l'aise avec l'aspect Shmup et qu'on panique facilement dès qu'il y a du bullet hell (Et il y en a! Beaucoup!)
Ensuite, si il ressemble beaucoup à Binding of Isaac, il ne se joue absolument pas de la même manière. Une fois que j'ai compris cela et que j'ai réussi à me débarasser des habitudes de BoI, ca s'est passé beaucoup mieux.
Enfin, un peu comme pour Faster Than Light, il faut préparer le fight contre le boss final tout au long du run. Et même en arrivant avec une arme surpuissante, un gros stock de bombes et des PV très elevés... j'ai vaincu le boss final sur le fil  ::o:  (je suis en train de me demander si le jeu n'est pas plus simple en clavier/souris, j'avoue que viser à la manette, c'était pas évident)

Il y a apparement un boss secret à débloquer en NG+, mais je suis pas sur de vouloir aller jusque là. J'essairais quand même vite fait mais faut pas s'attendre à une grosse rejouabilité

----------


## Kaede

Ca peut se faire assez rapidement, il m'a fallu 14h pour battre le TLB - mais je suis assez habitué aux shmups 2D traditionnels.
Tu en es à combien ?

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai mis 12 heures pour battre le dernier boss la première fois, peut-être un peu moins. Il est très chouette ce p'tit jeu. La musique est mignonne comme tout  ::): 

Pour le gameplay il y a une mécanique de recyclage sympa à utiliser pour préparer le dernier boss, ça demande une pointe de réflexion malgré le côté schmup bien chargé.

----------


## Zerger

> Ca peut se faire assez rapidement, il m'a fallu 14h pour battre le TLB - mais je suis assez habitué aux shmups 2D traditionnels.
> Tu en es à combien ?


5h de jeu selon steam.

Le recyclage j'ai pas pas trop compris comment ca marche.... à part qu'il ne faut surtout pas appuyer sur la touche bombe quand on est sur la map  :tired: 

Vous jouez à la manette?

Et ouais, les musiques sont adorables  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Je jouais à la manette. Le recyclage donne une barrette, quand t'en as assez ça fait un point de vie en plus  :;): 

Enfin d'mémoire y a un truc comme ça.

----------


## Kaede

Clavier/souris. Les deux se valent je pense.

----------


## FrousT

*Moonlighter* 

C'était exactement ce que j'espérais, c'est le Binding of Isaac (du pauvre) avec un côté spéculation/vente pas déplaisant, essayer de faire raquer au maximum ces enculés de clients radin ça n'a pas de prix.
J'ai rush le jeu (une fois avoir trouvé mon arme de prédilection aka les gants sont tout pétés) mais j'ai adoré le temps passer dessus, le côté donjon c'est du Binding of Isaac en plus simpliste, les boss et mini boss ne sont plus trop une difficultés une fois qu'on améliore son stuff on ressent bien la montée en puissance. Tellement que j'ai first try les 2 derniers boss  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

C'est comme Recettear ce jeu ???
Parce que dans ce cas, ca m'interesse !

----------


## Bibik

Ouais c'est *Recettear* en plus récent mais en moins bien. C'est du moins ce qu'indiquent les reviews.

----------


## pitmartinz

> Moi j'aimerais surtout savoir, ça intéresse quelqu'un les phases dans le futur ? Celles de AC Origins étaient bien inutiles aussi.
> A quel moment il se disent "faut absolument faire chier les gens avec ça, ils vont trop kiffer" ?


Moi j'aimais bien.
Ca permettait d'avoir un fil rouge entre les différents épisodes (AC1 - AC2 - Brotherhood - Revelations)... malheureusement après ce dernier, il n'y a plus rien eu (ou presque).

----------


## FrousT

> C'est comme Recettear ce jeu ???
> Parce que dans ce cas, ca m'interesse !


Tu vend dans ton commerce les ressources que tu récolte dans les donjons, sauf qu'il te faut trouver le juste prix des produits en observant les clients, trop cher le client va faire la gueule, pas assez cher le client va avoir des étoiles dans les yeux. (perso j'ai regardé le juste prix sur internet  ::ninja:: )



Philippe_Risoli.gif

Après la partie donjon c'est Binding of Isaac en moins bien et tu perd tout les objets de ton inventaire quand tu meurs.

----------


## Blackogg

Ouais c'est Recettear sans loli qui fait des remarques passives-agressives quoi  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

> Tu vend dans ton commerce les ressources que tu récolte dans les donjons, sauf qu'il te faut trouver le juste prix des produits en observant les clients, trop cher le client va faire la gueule, pas assez cher le client va avoir des étoiles dans les yeux. (perso j'ai regardé le juste prix sur internet )
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1559223542
> 
> Philippe_Risoli.gif
> 
> Après la partie donjon c'est Binding of Isaac en moins bien et tu perd tout les objets de ton inventaire quand tu meurs.


Ca ressemble énormément à Recettear  ::):  Dans le doute, je wishlist

D'ailleurs, si tu as aimé, n'hésite pas à tester Recettear

----------


## kedrico

Je viens de finir *Her Story* (2015), de Sam Barlow en deux heures. Pour ceux à qui ça ne dit rien, on refait une enquête en mode FMV d'entretiens entre la police et une jeune femme qui vient déclarer la disparition de son mari. L'histoire date de 1994. Pour des raisons de mécaniques de jeu, le joueur n'a accès qu'aux réponses de la victime, bientôt suspectée. On navigue dans les extraits de manière non linéaire, en tapant des mots clés dans le moteur de recherche de la base de données.

J'étais très heureux de sortir mon calepin et de commencer à griffonner des indices, des pistes, une timeline. Si j'avais pu, j'aurais sorti le tableau en liège, les punaises de couleurs et les ficelles pour connecter les différents personnages  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Ca peut se faire assez rapidement, il m'a fallu 14h pour battre le TLB - mais je suis assez habitué aux shmups 2D traditionnels.
> Tu en es à combien ?


Bon effectivement, ca va assez vite, j'ai récupérer 3 glyphes sur 4  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

*Flower*
Mouais, bon... Pour voir les brins d'herbe bouger à la limite.



*Katamari Damacy Reroll*
Là, j'ai franchement aimé. Par contre pas plus de deux niveaux à la suite vu que le concept et le gameplay est hyper répétitif (faire rouler une boule pour ramasser des trucs). Mais à petite dose, c'était marrant et rafraichissant.



*DeadCells*
J'ai donc fini le jeu une fois dans la première difficulté (ce qui n'est que la première marche diront les puristes).
C'est vraiment agréable à prendre en main mais ça me saoule un peu de faire et refaire des run où tu recommences encore et encore. La répétition au niveau des ennemis et des lieux à chaque essai. Je commençais déjà à en avoir un peu marre dans la difficulté de base sur la fin.
Je vais tester un peu en difficile (BC1 si j'ai bien compris) mais bon, je trouve que ça pousse aussi à faire des techniques où on joue un peu trop la sécurité (du coup ça rend les essais un peu plus longuet encore). Idem, le grind de boulettes bleues (la monnaie du jeu qui débloque les armes et des options dans la progression générale du jeu), je vais pas avoir la patience.

C'était quand même 15 heures supers, je regrette pas de l'avoir pris au final même si, pour moi, ça va s’arrêter là.

----------


## Zerger

C'est déjà pas mal d'avoir fini Dead Cells dans un run normal  ::): 
Le BC1 est bien plus dur, faut s'accrocher pour réussir le run, par contre ca débloque quelque nouveaux monstres

Moi je bloque au BC2, j'ose pas imaginer la gueule du BC5

----------


## Kalh

> Je vais tester un peu en difficile (BC1 si j'ai bien compris) mais bon, je trouve que ça pousse aussi à faire des techniques où on joue un peu trop la sécurité


Essaye en personnalisé si tu vas en difficile (et si tu as débloqué pas mal d'items, en 15h tu devrais déjà en avoir un bon paquet). Je trouve que le jeu prend une autre dimension, car tu crées ton propre build (ou tu en essaies de nouveaux) pour mieux avancer. Je déteste ce genre de jeu en général mais je m'en fais une petite partie tous les jours (surtout pour essayer de pourrir ce p'tit imbécile qui a quelques dizaines d'années de moins que moi et qu'on appelle en général un FILS, et qui est LARGEMENT - respecte ton PERE! - plus en avance que moi!  ::):  )

----------


## Groufac

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/12/cc5...c26f3dbdd3.jpg
> 
> Je viens de finir *Her Story* (2015), de Sam Barlow en deux heures. Pour ceux à qui ça ne dit rien, on refait une enquête en mode FMV d'entretiens entre la police et une jeune femme qui vient déclarer la disparition de son mari. L'histoire date de 1994. Pour des raisons de mécaniques de jeu, le joueur n'a accès qu'aux réponses de la victime, bientôt suspectée. On navigue dans les extraits de manière non linéaire, en tapant des mots clés dans le moteur de recherche de la base de données.
> 
> J'étais très heureux de sortir mon calepin et de commencer à griffonner des indices, des pistes, une timeline. Si j'avais pu, j'aurais sorti le tableau en liège, les punaises de couleurs et les ficelles pour connecter les différents personnages


Et c'est trop bien  :Vibre: 
Dans le genre "vraie enquête"il y a Obra Dinn aussi qui est pas mal si on a envie de griffonner son calepin ou poser des punaises au mur  ::P: 

Mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça existe beaucoup des jeux du genre, qui te mettent _vraiment_ à la place de l'enquêteur sans des systèmes d'aides ou d'indices moisis  :Emo:

----------


## Blackogg

> Et c'est trop bien 
> Dans le genre "vraie enquête"il y a Obra Dinn aussi qui est pas mal si on a envie de griffonner son calepin ou poser des punaises au mur 
> 
> Mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça existe beaucoup des jeu du genre, qui te mettent _vraiment_ à la place de l'enquêteur sans des systèmes d'aides ou d'indices moisis


Outer Wilds  :Vibre: 

Et bien entendu Telling Lies qui devrait pas tarder  :Mellow2:

----------


## schouffy

"Observation" parait-il. Je l'ai acheté, je vous en dirai des nouvelles.

----------


## Hyeud

On m'a parlé de Painscreek Killings dans le genre mais je ne l'ai pas encore testé.

----------


## schouffy

Je l'ai terminé, il est excellent aussi oui. C'est plus classique dans la forme (walking sim) mais ambiance Twin Peaks et bonne écriture. Pour le coup il faut vraiment sortir papier et crayon. Je recommande.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je viens de finir Max Payne 3. 
C'était pas bon. 

J'ignore qui était aux commandes de ce troisième opus mais clairement il y a un truc qui a merdé. L'histoire se met en place très, très maladroitement avec des sauts temporels dés le début dont on ne comprend pas trop la portée (et à la fin quand on remet le puzzle dans le bon sens, on s'aperçoit que que c'était nul). 
L'énorme majorité du jeu se déroule à Sao Paulo, en plein soleil. Max se rase le crâne au tiers du jeu et on se retrouve à diriger une sorte de Walter White en chemise à fleurs (oui oui) qui fume du brésilien en plein cagnard. 
Ca ressemble à une licence rebootée par des gens qui n'ont rien pigé de la saveur du matériau de base...
...à ceci près que, et c'est probablement le pire, ces abrutis ont réussi à pondre deux niveaux EN PLEIN dans l'atmosphère des deux premiers, qui n'est d'ailleurs pas vraiment compliquée à esquisser : il suffit que ce soit la nuit, dans quelque chose qui ressemble à un quartier un peu crade de New York. Et que Max porte sa veste en cuir.
Je crois qu'il y a 14 ou 16 niveaux, et 2 qui te disent "t'as vu, tout le jeu ça aurait pu ressembler à ça :3 Hé ben non ololz²". 

Le gameplay est étrangement mollasson, bardé de cut-scenes et de toute évidence pensé pour un pad. On a même droit aux _collectibles_ à chercher dans les environnements, c'est dire le niveau de consolisation. La narration ne tient pas debout, il y a des situations aberrantes d'idiotie, l'histoire est naze, les enjeux nuls à chier. 

Max s'est transformé en alcoolo dépressif au stade morbide et des effets de post-processing vous vrillent les yeux toutes les 30 secondes pour bien vous faire comprendre qu'il est bourré, hein hein t'as vu il picole il a la gueule de bois, t'as vu T'AS VU OU PAS ?!
On ne joue plus le Max en quête de vengeance qui n'a plus rien à perdre mais une espèce de pantin vide au fond du trou, bien trop cynique pour qu'on lui accorde le moindre iota d'empathie. 
Les coups de coudes dans les côtes abondent en tous sens, aucune subtilité. Entre chaque niveau, une cinématique où Max se torche la face. On arrête aussi de compter les fois où il se dit des trucs du genre "encore une femme que je n'ai pas pu protéger", c'est d'un lourd. On a compris putain. 
De toute façon, toutes les personnes qu'il est supposé protéger crèvent. On appuie sur malchance/maladresse à un point qui en devient ridicule. Vraiment, ça ne tient pas debout. Sans compter qu'on se fout pas mal de ces gens qu'il doit protéger, justement. 
Venger sa femme et son bébé justifiait la spirale meurtrière dans laquelle il se perdait dans le 1. Sa relation étrange avec Mona éclairait d'une lumière savoureuse la façon dont il replongeait presque malgré lui dans le carnage, dans le 2. 
Ici, on a juste une pétasse et un fils à papa qu'on a déjà envie de flinguer nous-mêmes. Où est l'enjeu ? Certainement pas dans cette histoire à deux balles de complots et de trahison moisie qu'on nous sert. 
D'ailleurs vers la fin, on pardonne tout au mec qui nous amène dans cette galère en nous mentant et qui nous trahit. Allez, on va pas s'engueuler pour si peu quand même. 

Il y a aussi des aspects du 1 et du 2 qui ont été clairement repris à la sauce moderne ; c'est-à-dire la sauce cinématique. Si vous vous souvenez, il y a une phase du 1 où tout se met à péter dans un hôtel et il faut parvenir à s'échapper. C'est en temps réel, il faut se dépêcher pour ne pas finir rôti par les flammes. Il y a aussi une séquence du même style dans le 2. 
Et dans le 3 aussi ; ça pète et ça explose et ça s'écroule de partout (en précalculé, au contraire du 2 où le moteur physique faisait de jolis trucs), et pendant 10mn il faut appuyer sur Z pour que Max suive son rail à deux à l'heure, en manquant de défaillir plusieurs fois parce que ça faisait des jolies animations à caser, tu comprends. 

Oh et bien sûr, avec toutes ces cinématiques/cut-scenes, il fallait bien virer les séquences BD. 

Bel exemple de sabotage.

----------


## FericJaggar

Je l'avais trouvé sympatoche à l'époque mais bon sang cette accumulation de cutscenes c'était vraiment immonde. Ça ne me donne clairement pas envie de m'y replonger.
Par contre la bande-son est génial, comme toujours.

----------


## FoxDy

> Je viens de finir Max Payne 3. 
> C'était pas bon. 
> 
> [...]


J'ai envie de te dire "merci". L'ayant fait à l'époque, mes contacts et autres potes avaient aimé voire adoré ce Max Payne. Je me sentais seule à ne pas l'apprécier... j'étais contente de le boucler (non sans gueuler derrière mon écran tellement le gameplay et les cinématiques me gonflaient), jamais j'y retouche à celui-là.

----------


## PaulPoy

*Styx Master of Shadows*. De la pure infiltration (on évitera les combats par faiblesse du personnage et gameplay pas très intéressant de ce côté là) avec une histoire un peu tordu qui a tout de même ses twists sympathiques. Level design assez chouette, très vertical. Par manque de moyen sans doute, on repasse au moins 2x par les mêmes lieux tout au long du jeu. Mais ils ont réussi à varier un peu l'approche (mode reverse, objectif/ennemis différents). J'ai tout de même eu du mal à me faire de longues sessions dessus. Au final une petite vingtaine d'heures pour en voir le bout, et les plus persévérants pourront tenter le pas évident 100%. 
Prévu de faire la suite en coop (mais un peu peur du fonctionnement, vu le nombre de F5/F9 nécessaires du 1er).

*Rusty Lake Hotel*. Que je n'avais point encore fait (me reste Paradise et j'aurai fait le tour des Rusty Lake / Cube). Ca sent le brouillon de ce qu'ils ont fait par la suite, mais ça pause l'ambiance et explique un peu l'origine du bordel autour de l'hotel. Un peu court, encore 1 ou 2 énigmes bancales mais c'est efficace. A noter un étrange système d'éléments cachés / scoring qui dénote un léger tâtonnement et une influence de l'univers du jeu mobile.

----------


## schouffy

Sur Max Payne 3 :
Vous êtes fous.

Ok c'est pas la même ambiance que le 1 et le 2.
Ok y'a trop de cutscenes et on peut pas les passer (bizarrement, plus je me le refaisais, moins ça me gênait).

Mais c'est le meilleur TPS jamais foutu. La visée est parfaite, le feeling est excellent, la réalisation au top, la bande son folle.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'y avais passé un bon moment sur ce Max Payne 3. Pas le jeu du siècle, mais ça se laisse jouer.

----------


## Momock

> Sur Max Payne 3 :
> Vous êtes fous.
> 
> Ok c'est pas la même ambiance que le 1 et le 2.
> Ok y'a trop de cutscenes et on peut pas les passer (bizarrement, plus je me le refaisais, moins ça me gênait).
> 
> Mais c'est le meilleur TPS jamais foutu. La visée est parfaite, le feeling est excellent, la réalisation au top, la bande son folle.


La physique est bien marrante aussi. Je trouve aussi que c'est le meilleur TPS auquel j'ai joué.

----------


## FericJaggar

Le meilleur TPS ? Lol no.
Un jeu correct ok, mais y a bien trop de défauts pour prétendre lui décerner ce titre.

----------


## Kaelis

J'aime bien le jeu et les cinématiques sont un énorme problème. Ça dissuaderait presque de relancer en montant le défi d'un cran alors que ça rend le jeu jouissif.

----------


## PaulPoy

*Journey*. Un cas d'école, une maîtrise totale tant de la DA que du gamedesign, du menu de départ à la dernière seconde du générique de fin. Content du portage PC, permet au plus grand nombre de découvrir cette oeuvre.

----------


## Wulfstan

> *Styx Master of Shadows*. De la pure infiltration (on évitera les combats par faiblesse du personnage et gameplay pas très intéressant de ce côté là) avec une histoire un peu tordu qui a tout de même ses twists sympathiques. Level design assez chouette, très vertical. Par manque de moyen sans doute, on repasse au moins 2x par les mêmes lieux tout au long du jeu. Mais ils ont réussi à varier un peu l'approche (mode reverse, objectif/ennemis différents). J'ai tout de même eu du mal à me faire de longues sessions dessus. Au final une petite vingtaine d'heures pour en voir le bout, et les plus persévérants pourront tenter le pas évident 100%. 
> Prévu de faire la suite en coop (mais un peu peur du fonctionnement, vu le nombre de F5/F9 nécessaires du 1er).


J'ai fait le 100%, et de mon point de vue c'est plus long et chiant que pas évident.

Sur les 4 challenges : ne jamais générer d'alerte, ne tuer personne, finir le niveau en un certain temps et récolter les 10 pièces d'or, c'est le dernier qui demandera le plus de temps et sera moins le fun. Il faut explorer tout le niveau dans ses moindres recoins, repérer les pièces (même si ça devient plus simple avec la vision scanner) puis les récupérer, ce qui, dans les 3 cas est plus simple si tu tues la plupart des PNJ (quand c'est possible), mais cela prend du temps. Je me souviens d'un niveau où j'ai tellement tourné en rond pour trouver cette dernière pièce que j'ai fini par aller voir une soluce sur internet. Alors que les 3 autres challenges sont funs à faire (même si certaines alertes ne sont déclenchées sans que je m'en rende compte et m'ont offert une mauvaise surprise en fin de niveau), tu peux même accomplir les 3 en même temps une fois que tu connais le niveau, histoire d'optimiser.

Et je te rejoins sur la ré-utilisation des niveaux dans la deuxième partie du jeu, malheureusement les développeurs semblent avoir fait de même dans le second opus.

Mais globalement le titre est sympa. Je l'ai fait après avoir rage quit très rapidement *Assassin Creed Unity* parce que les contrôles étaient dégueulasses, et sur ce point, excepté pour certaines actions liées aux rebords, Styx est mille fois plus maniable.

----------


## Hyeud

> *Journey*. Un cas d'école, une maîtrise totale tant de la DA que du gamedesign, du menu de départ à la dernière seconde du générique de fin. Content du portage PC, permet au plus grand nombre de découvrir cette oeuvre.


Je ne trouve pas sur steam, c'est son nom complet ou c'est une exclu EGS ?

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je ne trouve pas sur steam, c'est son nom complet ou c'est une exclu EGS ?


Exclusivité Playstation dont le portage PC est devenu une exclusivité EGS (pour l'instant).

----------


## schouffy

> Le meilleur TPS ? Lol no.
> Un jeu correct ok, mais y a bien trop de défauts pour prétendre lui décerner ce titre.


Du coup y'a quoi de mieux (je parle vraiment de la partie shoot hein) ?

----------


## Kaelis

Max Payne 2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Max Payne 2 ?


Eh, non, trop pas.

Moi aussi ça m'intéresse de savoir ce qu'il y a de mieux dans le genre.

----------


## Kaelis

Eh, bah, si. Tu vas faire quoi ?

C'est une affaire de goût, ça pourrait être Vanquish, un Gears de la bonne époque, Resident Evil 4, un Naughty Dog... ça m'étonne pas spécialement que quelqu'un n'aime pas MP3.

----------


## Supergounou

> Resident Evil 4


J'avoue que la partie shoot dans RE4, elle poutre sa mère  :^_^:

----------


## Momock

> C'est une affaire de goût, ça pourrait être Vanquish, un Gears de la bonne époque, Resident Evil 4, un Naughty Dog... ça m'étonne pas spécialement que quelqu'un n'aime pas MP3.


Bah si c'est une affaire de goût dans ce cas c'est Max Payne 3 le meilleur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

RE4, avec ses contrôles de l'enfer et son perso d'élite qui peut pas bouger si il a les bras levés devant lui  :^_^: 

Nan, dans le genre TPS qui déchire, il y a *Warframe*.

----------


## FericJaggar

Pas vraiment non, Max Payne 2 est clairement au dessus, t'as pas des petites phases de 30 secondes de shoot interrompues par trois mille cinématiques, phases où tu manies un perso aussi lourd qu'un conteneur rempli de dvd de Kev Adams.
Un Gears of War de la belle époque est bien burné.
Bref y a des trucs plus intéressants que MP3.

----------


## Supergounou

Wahou  ::O: 
J'adore la phase dans l'escalier à 1m00.

Alors attention, je suis très fan des premiers Max Payne (surtout le 1 en fait, avec le mod Matrix c'était du jamais vu), mais dire que les phases de shoot dans Max Payne 3 sont moins bonnes que celles des premiers épisodes, j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre. Pour le reste (ambiance, narration, courbe de progression, level design surtout, etc...), je suis assez d'accord. Mais pour ce qui est du panpanboumboum, rejouez maintenant aux 3 opus, j'attends votre avis.

----------


## FericJaggar

Bah rien que le fait que t'es pas interrompu en permanence ça le met devant pour moi. J'ai bien aimé MP3, je l'ai même terminé deux fois, mais cette cassure de rythme c'est immonde. Si je veux un flim je regarde un flim, quand je veux un jeu je ne veux pas des cinématiques en permanence.
A la base on parlait du meilleur TPS, ensuite ça a glissé vers les phases de shoot.

----------


## Supergounou

Vu que le mot dominant dans Third Person Shooter, c'est... shooter, ça me parait pas déconnant de comparer kika la plus grosse de ce point de vu là  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYMJcooarDE
> 
> Wahou 
> J'adore la phase dans l'escalier à 1m00.
> 
> Alors attention, je suis très fan des premiers Max Payne (surtout le 1 en fait, avec le mod Matrix c'était du jamais vu), mais dire que les phases de shoot dans Max Payne 3 sont moins bonnes que celles des premiers épisodes, j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre. Pour le reste (ambiance, narration, courbe de progression, level design surtout, etc...), je suis assez d'accord. Mais pour ce qui est du panpanboumboum, rejouez maintenant aux 3 opus, j'attends votre avis.


Hé bien personnellement j'avais adoré le fait que, dans le 1, on ne puisse pas mourir lors d'un plongeon au ralenti. Dans les niveaux de difficulté supérieurs, ça obligeait à sauter au ralenti presque constamment en dégommant le plus d'ennemis possibles, voire de calculer ses plongeons et ses kills pour se retrouver à couvert une fois à court de Bullet Time. 
D'ailleurs, ça avait pas mal changé ma façon d'aborder les situation dans le 2, où on pouvait parfaitement crever en se faisant cribler de balles lors d'un plongeon. 

Dans le 3, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse mourir lors d'un plongeon. En effet, ils ont introduits une mécanique (peut-être seulement en mode Normal par contre) qui fait que quand on vient de se faire cribler à mort (plongeon ou pas), Max se tape des esquives (très souvent ridicules) qui déclenchent un nouveau ralenti au cours duquel on a quelques secondes pour tuer le mec qui nous a (virtuellement) descendu. 
C'est peut-être pas plus con que de devoir sauter partout en bulletimant à tout va, tu me diras, effectivement. 

Mais quand même pour la partie shoot, on est super lent dans le 3, le rythme des fusillades est bien plus mou. Sans parler du système de couverture qui permet de se planquer tranquillement. Et on n'a plus de grenades non plus. (quand aux ennemis, ils ont dû m'en lancer une dizaine dans tout le jeu)

----------


## FericJaggar

> Vu que le mot dominant dans Third Person Shooter, c'est... shooter, ça me parait pas déconnant de comparer kika la plus grosse de ce point de vu là


Le jeu n'est pas fait que de shoots, d'ailleurs dans le cas de MP3 c'est même plutôt l'inverse, tant les phases sont en permanence interrompues, quand tu n'es pas à chier accroupi derrière une caisse grâce au magnifique système de couverture.
Si on parle de meilleur TPS on est honnête et on parle de l'ensemble. Inutile de dévier ensuite en disant "celui qui a les meilleurs sensations de shoot", ou alors autant le préciser dès le départ que c'était l'unique critère qui serait retenu. D'ailleurs perso je ne les ai pas trouvé particulierement meilleures, j'avais l'impression de diriger un paraplégique.

----------


## Supergounou

> Hé bien personnellement j'avais adoré le fait que, dans le 1, on ne puisse pas mourir lors d'un plongeon au ralenti. [...] Dans le 3, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse mourir lors d'un plongeon


Mais du coup, c'est une mauvaise chose ?




> Si on parle de meilleur TPS on est honnête et on parle de l'ensemble


Si ton délire en lançant un TPS c'est de suivre l'histoire tout en sautant les longues cinématiques, libre à toi, et ok t'as raison. Pour ma part, j'y joue pour l'action, sinon je lance un point'n click. Ou alors relis mes messages et dis moi si à un moment j'ai dit que Max Payne 3 est le meilleur TPS au monde.

----------


## Momock

> Dans le 3, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse mourir lors d'un plongeon. En effet, ils ont introduits une mécanique (peut-être seulement en mode Normal par contre) qui fait que quand on vient de se faire cribler à mort (plongeon ou pas), Max se tape des esquives (très souvent ridicules) qui déclenchent un nouveau ralenti au cours duquel on a quelques secondes pour tuer le mec qui nous a (virtuellement) descendu.


Euh nan, on meurt parfaitement bien même pendant un plongeon. Ce qu'il y a (malheureusement) c'est un système qui te permet de ne pas mourir quand tu meurs en te donnant l'occasion de pouvoir utiliser un painkiller malgré tout si tu fais un headshot. Heureusement ce truc disparaît en difficulté max (mais ça aurait du être optionnel dans les autres difficultés). Un autre truc naze est que si tu meurs beaucoup ils finissent par te refiler un rab de painkillers ou de munitions (alors que si t'as mal géré tu devrais simplement recommencer la misson à mon avis...)

----------


## FrousT

> Je viens de finir Max Payne 3. 
> L'énorme majorité du jeu se déroule à Sao Paulo, en plein soleil. Max se rase le crâne au tiers du jeu et on se retrouve à diriger une sorte de Walter White en chemise à fleurs (oui oui) qui fume du brésilien en plein cagnard. 
> Ca ressemble à une licence rebootée par des gens qui n'ont rien pigé de la saveur du matériau de base...
> ...à ceci près que, et c'est probablement le pire, ces abrutis ont réussi à pondre deux niveaux EN PLEIN dans l'atmosphère des deux premiers, qui n'est d'ailleurs pas vraiment compliquée à esquisser : il suffit que ce soit la nuit, dans quelque chose qui ressemble à un quartier un peu crade de New York. Et que Max porte sa veste en cuir.
> Je crois qu'il y a 14 ou 16 niveaux, et 2 qui te disent "t'as vu, tout le jeu ça aurait pu ressembler à ça :3 Hé ben non ololz²".


Merci, je suis pas tout seul, à l'époque de sa sorti j'avais plus ou moins fait le même reproche mais on m'avait pris pour un fou qui ne sait pas apprécier les bonnes choses. Les bonnes choses pourquoi pas mes Max Payne en vacances oué bof...

----------


## schouffy

> Le jeu n'est pas fait que de shoots, d'ailleurs dans le cas de MP3 c'est même plutôt l'inverse, tant les phases sont en permanence interrompues, quand tu n'es pas à chier accroupi derrière une caisse grâce au magnifique système de couverture.
> Si on parle de meilleur TPS on est honnête et on parle de l'ensemble. Inutile de dévier ensuite en disant "celui qui a les meilleurs sensations de shoot", ou alors autant le préciser dès le départ que c'était l'unique critère qui serait retenu. D'ailleurs perso je ne les ai pas trouvé particulierement meilleures, j'avais l'impression de diriger un paraplégique.


Bon en tout cas t'as pas l'air d'avoir grand chose à lui reprocher à part (comme tout le monde) cette histoire de cinématiques.
Du coup disons que Max Payne 3 est le meilleur TPS dans les phases où on joue  :;): 

Ce qui me surprend un peu c'est que ça condamne le jeu pour autant de monde, alors qu'un jeu comme GTA 5 qui a été accueilli comme le messie te retire aussi très souvent les contrôles. Et que lui ne propose pas des phases de jeu palpitantes entre ses cinématiques...

----------


## FericJaggar

> Mais du coup, c'est une mauvaise chose ?
> 
> 
> 
> Si ton délire en lançant un TPS c'est de suivre l'histoire tout en sautant les longues cinématiques, libre à toi, et ok t'as raison. Pour ma part, j'y joue pour l'action, sinon je lance un point'n click. Ou alors relis mes messages et dis moi si à un moment j'ai dit que Max Payne 3 est le meilleur TPS au monde.


Merci de rester courtois et de ne pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Tu n'es pas le seul sur ce topic, et ma réponse était à Shouffy à la base, qui disait que c'était le meilleur TPS.

----------


## schouffy

> Merci, je suis pas tout seul, à l'époque de sa sorti j'avais plus ou moins fait le même reproche mais on m'avait pris pour un fou qui ne sait pas apprécier les bonnes choses. Les bonnes choses pourquoi pas mes Max Payne en vacances oué bof...


En deux jeux, on a fait le tour de l'ambiance film noir New York crasseux non ? Je trouve que la variété ne fait pas de mal dans ce cas. Et je dis ça en tant que fan absolu des trois jeux.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Bon en tout cas t'as pas l'air d'avoir grand chose à lui reprocher à part (comme tout le monde) cette histoire de cinématiques.
> Du coup disons que Max Payne 3 est le meilleur TPS dans les phases où on joue 
> 
> Ce qui me surprend un peu c'est que ça condamne le jeu pour autant de monde, alors qu'un jeu comme GTA 5 qui a été accueilli comme le messie te retire aussi très souvent les contrôles. Et que lui ne propose pas des phases de jeu palpitantes entre ses cinématiques...


Les phases de shoot où tu diriges un gros sac de grains et où tu passes 50% du temps à chier derrière les caisses ? Dans mon souvenir elles ne sont pas particulièrement plus étincelantes que n'importe quel autre shooter.

----------


## Hyeud

Faire un plongeon contre un mur, je trouve ça ridicule, MP est une série de merde, vous avez tous raison et tort à la fois, voilà.  :Cafe2:

----------


## FericJaggar

> Faire un plongeon contre un mur, je trouve ça ridicule, MP est une série de merde, vous avez tous raison et tort à la fois, voilà.


Merci  :Prey:

----------


## Kaelis

L'ambiance new-yorkaise j'en avais assez perso, j'ai bien aimé ces "vacances" plus que les analepses ricaines. 

Après si je relance un Max Payne, ça serait le deuxième que je trouve plus acrobatique et plus libre. Les cutscenes du 3 ont aussi le problème de verrouiller le départ de beaucoup de fusillades (pour être cohérent avec la cinématique qui précède). Et j'ai rien contre la limite du nombre d'armes mais je préfère avoir des grandes poches, encore un truc où MP3 me paraît trop sophistiqué pour son propre bien.

----------


## poulpator

Tout le monde sait que le meilleur TPS c'est Army of two 2  ::ninja:: 

Enfin si on ne tient pas compte de Spec Ops the line bien entendu. Qui est à la fois le meilleur tps de tous les temps, le meilleur plagiat d'Apocalypse now, le meilleur jeu avec du sable, le meilleur avec Jésus etc.. source Icare Mag truc.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Tout le monde sait que le meilleur TPS c'est Army of two 2 
> 
> Enfin si on ne tient pas compte de Spec Ops the line bien entendu. Qui est à la fois le meilleur tps de tous les temps, le meilleur plagiat d'Apocalypse now, le meilleur jeu avec du sable, le meilleur avec Jésus etc.. source Icare Mag truc.


Non, NON, ne pas l'invoquer par pitié !

----------


## Supergounou

> Merci de rester courtois


De rien  :;):

----------


## FericJaggar

> De rien


Bon, je crois que tu vas inaugurer ma ignore list. Il faut bien une première fois après tout.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon, je crois que tu vas inaugurer ma ignore list. Il faut bien une première fois après tout.


Ça me fait une belle jambe  :^_^: 
Mais avant ça tu m'expliqueras (par MP, on va pas saouler le monde avec ça) là où je t'ai manqué de courtoisie, ça m’intéresse.

----------


## schouffy

Je comprends pas comment vous en êtes arrivés là, vous êtes deux personnes calmes et sensées habituellement  ::huh::

----------


## Supergounou

Je te rassure, moi non plus. Mais bref, passons à autre chose.

----------


## Momock

> Je te rassure, moi non plus. Mais bref, passons à autre chose.


Je crois que quand t'as dit que "c'est pas déconnant de juger un TPS seulement à la qualité de son shoot" (plus ou moins) tu t'es placé implicitement, pour ton interlocuteur, dans le camp des gens qui font ça (et donc qui trouvent, en toute logique, que MP3 est le meilleur TPS du moooooooonde!). Ça a initié le malentendu qui s'est terminé en eau de boudin.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Comme shoot à la troisième personne, Max Payne 3 est cool.

Comme Max Payne ... bof. On sent la patte Rockstar sur le personnage et le jeu perd carrément son côté onirique-sombre où la réalité et les cauchemars de Max tendent à se mélanger ....

----------


## Kaelis

Y avait même de l'humour dans le premier épisode. Dommage qu'il soit aussi frustrant  :Cryb:

----------


## FericJaggar

> Y avait même de l'humour dans le premier épisode. Dommage qu'il soit aussi frustrant


Dans le deux aussi, le pauvre Vinnie avec son costume explosif.
D'ailleurs on retrouve un peu de Max Payne dans Quantum Break de Remedy, si ça en intéresse.

----------


## KiwiX

*Wolfenstein 2* 

Incroyable, finir un jeu en 2019  ::o:  C'était bien cool quoiqu'un peu longuet sur la fin. J'ai quelques quêtes secondaires à finir puis il sera temps d'exterminer des nazis sur Paris.

----------


## RustineMan

Je viens de finir *Theme Hospital*. Acheté en 1997, terminé en 2019. Un défi "épongeage de backlog" que je m'étais lancé l'été dernier. Autant les premiers niveaux sont simples, autant les trois derniers m'ont épuisé. Les objectifs de fin sont à chaque fois plus relevés, ce qui consiste à soigner plus de patients, à amasser plus de thunes et à augmenter sa réputation. C'est très, très, très répétitif puisque les événements type tremblement de terre ou épidémies ont tendance à se répéter souvent et grèvent à chaque fois budget et réputation. On se retrouve à gérer de grands hôpitaux et l'interface n'aide pas toujours. Ça n'enlève rien au jeu qui est vraiment très agréable surtout dans les premiers niveaux. Je suis maintenant curieux de voir ce que Two Point Hospital à apporter comme progrès en terme d'interface et de variété dans la boucle de gameplay.

Il faut que je l'avoue, j'ai un peu honte mais c'est le numéro de fax de Patrick Balkany (le 24328 pour ceux que ça intéresse) qui m'a permis de rallonger légèrement mon budget pour le dernier niveau afin de faire face à certains imprévus. Le bon vieux temps des cheat codes...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Wolfenstein 2* 
> 
> Incroyable, finir un jeu en 2019  C'était bien cool quoiqu'un peu longuet sur la fin. J'ai quelques quêtes secondaires à finir puis il sera temps d'exterminer des nazis sur Paris.


Tu l'as fini en combien de temps ? Il faut que je m'y mettes aussi avant la sortie du prochain !

----------


## KiwiX

> Tu l'as fini en combien de temps ? Il faut que je m'y mettes aussi avant la sortie du prochain !


En prenant mon temps et en faisant quelques quêtes secondaires, 14h. Tu peux le rusher en 8/10h, environ (juste pour la trame principale).

----------


## Hurtplug

> Comme shoot à la troisième personne, Max Payne 3 est cool.
> 
> Comme Max Payne ... bof. On sent la patte Rockstar sur le personnage et le jeu perd carrément son côté onirique-sombre où la réalité et les cauchemars de Max tendent à se mélanger ....


Je l'ai fini recemment MP3, enfin je l'ai viré après le niveau du stade ou du moment rail shooter en hélico. Je ne pensais pas que rockstar pourrait autant raté le coche. C'est fade, c'est des cut scene toutes les 30 secondes qui cassent le rythme, avec dans 30% des cas un effet bourré censé représentés les bobos dans la têtête de Payne, les gun fights sont mous... bref on est loin, trés loin du Max Payne d'origine.

----------


## Supergounou

*One Finger Death Punch 2* (2019)



Bourrinage sur 2 touches.

On dirige un petit personnage, qu'on ne peut déplacer, et des vagues d'ennemis apparaissent à l'écran. Il faut alors appuyer sur le bouton gauche si l'ennemi est à gauche, et à droite si l'ennemi est à droite. Ce concept tout simple est ultra addictif, bourrin à souhait, totalement anxiolytique et déstressant, on pose son cerveau et on matraque son clavier, niveaux après niveaux.

Bon, on va pas se mentir, ce second épisode est un total copier/coller du premier, si vous n'avez pas apprécié One Finger Death Punch 1, vous n'allez pas aimer le 2. Par contre, le contenu a encore revus à la hausse, puisqu'en dehors du classique mode d'histoire, on retrouve 5 autres modes, dont de la coop. Sachant qu'il faut déjà 10 bonnes heures juste pour finir le mode histoire, les joueurs les plus acharnés pourront y perdre beaucoup de temps (et leurs canaux carpiens). Pour le tarif vendu sur Steam, ça vaut largement le coup. On notera aussi l'apparition de nouvelles armes, de nouveau pouvoirs spéciaux, des nouvelles pénalités de niveau (l'esquive de flèches, ma préférée), etc...

Moi j'adore, et j'y retourne pour voir un peu les autres modes de jeu  ::):

----------


## raspyrateur

> Tout le monde sait que le meilleur TPS c'est Army of two 2 
> 
> Enfin si on ne tient pas compte de Spec Ops the line bien entendu. Qui est à la fois le meilleur tps de tous les temps, le meilleur plagiat d'Apocalypse now, le meilleur jeu avec du sable, le meilleur avec Jésus etc.. source Icare Mag truc.


Toi, je t'aime.

Army Of Two the 40th Day, c'était  un jeu tellement bien. Pleins de défauts, mais avec tellement de chouettes idées !   ::'(:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini hier soir *Yoku's Island Express*, un jeu original qui mélange flipper et exploration/plateforme, offert par Orkestra (merci !).

9h de jeu pour finir l'histoire principale et récolter un bon nombre de trucs. J'y ai passé un excellent moment: le monde est magnifique, le gameplay vraiment chouet, notamment les phases de flipper, très réussies. On débloque de nouvelles "compétences" au fur et à mesure du jeu pour varier les plaisirs et débloquer de nouvelles zones.

Le jeu est bourré de zones secrètes et de trucs à collecter, un peu trop même, ça peut vite tourner au grind si on veut tout faire. D'autant que certaines zones sont complexes à atteindre et la navigation dans la carte peut être un peu pénible.
Heureusement ce n'est pas indispensable pour finir le jeu.

Bref, une très bonne surprise et un jeu que je conseille à tous. Convient très bien aux enfants aussi.

----------


## jilbi

*Grim dawn* sans les extentions, en normal ( premier perso pour le moment). 
que dire ? Ils ont pris titan quest, et l'ont amélioré. Ont rajouté des petits trucs qui changent la vie (comme l'auto stack des gems), un system de heros/nemesis marrant. Bref, c'est bon. Faut juste que je choppe les extensions. Petit bemol : les environnments pas toujours variés (surtout au debut) et tristounet qui donne envie de se couper les veines (mais bon, c'est l'histoire qui veut ça )

*Book of Demon* fini le mode normal avec le guerrier
Et bien c'est bien sympa ! l'humour est léger, la DA tout en "paper doll" . Detail qui a son importance:  tout, des items aux competences et à l'équipement, est basé sur un deck de carte qu'on peut changer à la volée (le temsp ralenti quand on fouille dans ses cartes), cartes qui droppent en differentes versions et qu'on peut upgrade (c'est toujour rageant d'upgrade une carte d'equipement à fond, qui coute une blinde, pour drop juste aprés une version magique avec un bonus sympa, qu'il faudra à son tour upgrade ~~)
Sinon, on est un peu sur des rails pendant l'aventure, et il n'ya que 3 environnements dispo, du coup c'est vite lassant. Je vais attendre un peu avant de poursuivre avec le mage.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Je viens de finir "ma" version de *Detroit Become Human*.
Point positifs ;
- Le système de narrations par embranchement m'a l'air assez complet et dense. Chacun aura plus ou moins son histoire
- pas aussi indigeste que le dernier jeu du studio auquel j'ai joué (beyond two souls)
- un univers cohérent avec cet aspect ségrégation, aménagements urbains, magazines dispatchés ça et là...
- globalement l'histoire se tient et ne se perd pas trop dans le n'importe quoi
- quelques scènes/ choix forts 
Bémols ;
- des persos caricaturaux (le flic alcoolique, le vilain industriel, le/la bourrin qui veut tout faire péter, le leader charismatique car il en faut toujours un...)
-des fonctionnalités/aptitudes des androides à géométrie variable selon les scènes. Un coup on parle d'empathie, un autre coup on voit des androides "telecharger"  la rébellion. 
- les choix de dialogues mériteraient à gagner en précisions, un seul mot pour choisir ses angles d'approche c'est trop peu. cela m'a poussé à faire quelques mauvais choix

Mais j'ai été agréablement surpris malgré tout
j'en attendais une bouse, j'y ai vu un jeu convenable. Malgré la polémiques des conditions de travail du studio qui aurait pu enterrer définitivement le jeu, Quantic dream s'en sort bien ce coup-ci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

fini aussi *Hotline Milwaukee* de la compil' *devolver bootleg* (4euros)
C'est un hotline miami dans un style plus "famicon" niveau graphisme, contrôle et bande son. Il m'a fallu 1h pour boucler ce "minijeu". Cette compilation ne semble pas être une supercherie.

----------


## Clydopathe

* The Division 2* 

Je viens de 'finir' l'histoire de The Division 2 en à peu près 65h 

Spoiler Alert! 


  35h l'histoire de base et 30h l'invasion Black Tusk avec les World Tiers à passer

. L'histoire est vraiment bas du front mais ils ont réussi à faire un gameplay vraiment sympa, ils ne sont pas tombés dans les travers comme Assassin's creed et le jeu a un vrai gout de reviens-y. Au point que je commence à vouloir m'optimiser pour faire le raid. 

Ce qui m'a le plus étonné, c'est la deuxième partie du jeu qui est beaucoup plus intéressante et dure et qui relance beaucoup l'intérêt. Ils se sont vraiment surpassés.

----------


## Woshee

*Wolfenstein: The Old Blood* trainait dans mon backlog depuis un moment.

Je me suis forcé à la finir. J'avais beaucoup apprécié The New Order qui avait pas mal de séquences mémorables, et des persos hauts en couleur. Là tout est plat. Les séquences de pseudos infiltrations pour tuer les capitaines m'ont saoulées, les ennemis étaient peu variés, les situation aussi, les décors moches et peu variés.... 


Spoiler Alert! 


Et la fin à base de zombies était même pas particulièrement fun ou originale, sans parler du mecha inutile qu'on chevauche et qui m'a fait espérer une séquence épique..... Je parlerai pas du sac à PV ridicule de boss final



J'appréhende commencer Wolfenstein 2 du coup, mais je me dis que ça peut être que mieux.

----------


## Kaelis

> Les séquences de pseudos infiltrations pour tuer les capitaines m'ont saoulées
> [...]
> J'appréhende commencer Wolfenstein 2 du coup


Y a que ça quasiment.

----------


## FericJaggar

J'ai bien aimé Old Blood pour ma part. Wolfenstein 2 est plus comme New Order mais boosté et amelioré

----------


## schouffy

T'es pas obligé de t'infiltrer hein. Pan pan boum boum.
Bien aimé les 3 aussi. Sans doute TNO > TNC > TOB pour moi.

----------


## FericJaggar

Je mettrais aussi ce classement. Dans Wolfenstein 2 on perd l'effet de surprise malgré tout.

----------


## pitmartinz

TOB c'est la sorte de DLC pour le TNO, c'est ça ?
Je l'avais aussi trouvé très nul... j'ai aussi du me forcer pour le finir alors que j'avais bien aimé le 1.

Par contre, le 2 était vraiment chouette... j'ai failli préco celui qui sort prochainement tellement j'avais de bons souvenirs du dernier.

----------


## FericJaggar

Stand-alone pour être précis. Il lui manque le côté délirant des des autres je pense, avec les robots nazis géants et autres npc emblématiques.

----------


## Zerger

Bordel, enfin ! J'ai buté le boss secret de *Monolith*, quelle horreur. J'ai ma dose de Shmup pour un bon bout de temps  :tired: 
Et maintenant le jeu me sort "Non mais reste, j'ai t'ai débloqué de nouvelles armes, y'a même un mode Hard  :;): "

----------


## Catel

*Elsinore*

Alors si j'ai bien compris il n'y a pas une fin, il y en a 11 + 1 "vraie fin" (qu'on débloque après avoir toutes les autres, c'est pas très clair sur ce point) et j'en ai trouvé 5 avant d'avoir accès à la conclusion du jeu. A partir de là on peut choisir une des fins et si ce choix est définitif, votre sauvegarde est effacée. Soyez sûr du destin que vous choisissez pour Ophélie...
Sans spoiler, j'avertis donc que vous serez confronté à des choix, il n'y a pas de perfect, et chaque fin implique d'y sacrifier quelque chose.

A part ça j'y ai passé plus de 20 heures et ça ne m'étonnerait pas que le 100% requière bien 30 heures de jeu !! Ce n'est donc pas le petit jeu indé qui se boucle en 6 heures, soyez prévenus. Heureusement on ne s'arrête jamais vraiment de découvrir des choses, même si sur la fin ça tire un petit peu en longueur (répétition des dialogues, des décors et des musiques). Et c'est un jeu difficile. Il est difficile de réussir à suivre les différentes trames narratives de manière cohérente de bout en bout tant elles interagissent entre elles.

Pour moi c'est un des jeux de l'année.

N'étant plus complétionniste, j'ai pas eu le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout, mais il y aura bien des ressources vidéo quelques semaines après la sortie du jeu.

----------


## Baalim

@ Catel

Je suis ravi de lire votre un avis aussi optimiste  :;): 
J'avais à peine osé lancer le jeu lors des différentes Alpha pour e pas me faire spoiler.

----------


## Catel

C'est très très riche et foisonnant narrativement.  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Fini deux fois *AMID EVIL*, un FPS _à l'ancienne_ de plus avec des combats et déplacements rapides qui se succèdent d'épisode en épisode. Et c'est très bien  :;): 

Les sept épisodes ont leur propre bestiaire et se distinguent les uns des autres au premier coup d’œil. Même les missions sont dissemblables, ce qui permet de varier les plaisirs de bout en bout entre les bastons et la chasse aux secrets.




Alors forcément avec une telle offre il y aura des "ennemis de merde" et "ce niveau qui fait chier". Le troisième épisode est effectivement pénible à traverser, mais je défendrais quand même le cinquième pour son ambiance particulièrement réussie.

À ce propos, c'est un autre mérite du jeu. La géométrie a beau être simple, l'utilisation des couleurs et des effets de lumières donne un vrai cachet au jeu. Et à l'instar de DUSK, Andrew Hulshult livre une bande-son appropriée où chaque morceau pose l'ambiance et monte dans les tours pour les affrontements.

L'arsenal est original et chaque arme a son utilité en fonction des ennemis à dérouiller. Certaines ont même leurs subtilités, comme le sabre ou le trident. Je regrette un peu l'absence de tirs secondaires, remplacés par un mode "stéroïdes" défoulant mais que j'ai tendance à garder "au cas où".




Dernier point pour la difficulté : elle est faible comparée aux autres FPS du genre. Le mode "Hard" permet de s'amuser sans se prendre la tête, je conseille aux habitués d'attaquer directement en "Evil" option "Warrior" pour avoir un minimum de challenge.




Je vois pas pourquoi un amateur de FPS se priverait. Vivement Ion Fury, DOOM Eternal et peut-être Prodeus  ::):

----------


## Zodex

> Je vois pas pourquoi un amateur de FPS se priverait. Vivement Ion Fury, DOOM Eternal et peut-être Prodeus


Et WRATH: Aeon of Ruin !  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Il y a un sacré choix et ça va pas s'arranger. Et avec les mods voire les rééditions on peut toujours aller jouer à un classique. La dernière édition de Blood est impeccable, adieu DOSBox  :Cell:

----------


## azruqh

> Il y a un sacré choix et ça va pas s'arranger. Et avec les mods voire les rééditions on peut toujours aller jouer à un classique. La dernière édition de Blood est impeccable, adieu DOSBox


Carrément ! Moi, j'arrive plus à suivre ! Je viens de faire un tri sur mon SSD : j'avais une quinzaine de _FPS_ installés (dont *AMID EVIL* et *DUSK* d'ailleurs, l'occasion pour moi de te rejoindre sur ton chouette retour, particulièrement bien illustré par des gifs de toute bôôôôté). Et je bave, malgré tout, devant *ION FURY* (j'achète avant la hausse de prix, j'attends une promo ?), *BLOOD Fresh Supply* et autre *PRODEUS*...  :Bave:  (Oui, je bave vraiment en fait...)

----------


## JulLeBarge

Perso j'en ai fait aucun de ces FPS "retro" mais ça me tente bien, les gifs postés au-dessus donnent grave envie  :Bave:  (j'en bave aussi).
Par lequel vous conseilleriez de commencer pour un noob de mon espèce ?

----------


## Kaelis

Je dirais AMID EVIL, il n'est pas frustrant, c'est joli et il y a un bon équilibre entre les affrontements et l'exploration (la chasse aux secrets est un plaisir à redécouvrir).

Après les classiques et les hommages ont beaucoup de niveaux de difficultés à disposition, tu pourrais prendre n'importe lequel  ::P:

----------


## azruqh

> Perso j'en ai fait aucun de ces FPS "retro" mais ça me tente bien, les gifs postés au-dessus donnent grave envie  (j'en bave aussi).
> Par lequel vous conseilleriez de commencer pour un noob de mon espèce ?





> Je dirais AMID EVIL, il n'est pas frustrant, c'est joli et il y a un bon équilibre entre les affrontements et l'exploration (la chasse aux secrets est un plaisir à redécouvrir).


Pluzun. D'abord *AMID EVIL*, puis *DUSK*, un peu plus vénère...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens, Jul, je te mets ça là (troisième et quatrième lignes)...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Perso je ne conseillerais pas Project Warlock  ::ninja:: 

J'avais trouvé le bestiaire pas foufou et le système de point pour débloquer des armes malvenu (où l'on peut gâcher ses précieux points dans de la daube).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pluzun. D'abord *AMID EVIL*, puis *DUSK*, un peu plus vénère...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tiens, Jul, je te mets ça là (troisième et quatrième lignes)...


Y'a eu un edit sauvage, il reste que 2 lignes....
Mais merci pour les conseils, je vais surveiller Amid Evil et Dusk

----------


## schouffy

Moi je te conseille *Ion Fury*. Tu as déjà deux belles maps, le reste sort cet été, l'ambiance est super sympa et les niveaux sont très détaillés.
C'est un duke-like ou blood-like, pas un quake-like, donc c'est un peu différent, et je pense que ça demande un peu moins de skill pour un néophyte.
Sinon *Blood Fresh Supply* est un super port, un super jeu, tu en as pour ton argent et tu te cultives au passage. Si t'es fan de films de SF ou d'horreur tu vas te régaler niveau références aussi.

----------


## Supergounou

*Golf Peaks* (2018)



Puzzle.

Le principe est super simple: il faut mettre la balle dans le trou, je sais, c'est fou. Pour cela, le joueur doit utiliser les cases en bas de l'écran, qui représentent la force qu'on applique à la balle et/ou si on la lève. Il faut donc choisir la bonne case, puis indiquer la direction qu'on donner à la balle, puis coup suivant, etc... Et ça fonctionne vraiment très bien.

J'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir pendant les 3h+ passées sur Golf Peaks, c'est très addictif, la réal' est correcte pour un jeu du genre, les 108 niveaux sont assez bien fichus et la difficulté est progressive sans être jamais abusée. Pour 4€, je conseille.

----------


## Momock

> Moi je te conseille *Ion Fury*. Tu as déjà deux belles maps, le reste sort cet été, l'ambiance est super sympa et les niveaux sont très détaillés.


Conseillerais-tu de le prendre avant la hausse de prix? (je trouve que ça ressemble à du chantage, on nous menace de devoir payer plus si on ne renonce pas à chercher à savoir si le jeu complet sera aussi bien que les deux premiers levels)

Sinon je conseille *Dusk* en priorité, parcequ'on peut strafe-jumper comme un lapin et pour l'ambiance lovecraftienne.

----------


## RegisF

> *Elsinore*
> 
> Alors si j'ai bien compris il n'y a pas une fin, il y en a 11 + 1 "vraie fin" (qu'on débloque après avoir toutes les autres, c'est pas très clair sur ce point) et j'en ai trouvé 5 avant d'avoir accès à la conclusion du jeu. A partir de là on peut choisir une des fins et si ce choix est définitif, votre sauvegarde est effacée. Soyez sûr du destin que vous choisissez pour Ophélie...
> Sans spoiler, j'avertis donc que vous serez confronté à des choix, il n'y a pas de perfect, et chaque fin implique d'y sacrifier quelque chose.
> 
> A part ça j'y ai passé plus de 20 heures et ça ne m'étonnerait pas que le 100% requière bien 30 heures de jeu !! Ce n'est donc pas le petit jeu indé qui se boucle en 6 heures, soyez prévenus. Heureusement on ne s'arrête jamais vraiment de découvrir des choses, même si sur la fin ça tire un petit peu en longueur (répétition des dialogues, des décors et des musiques). Et c'est un jeu difficile. Il est difficile de réussir à suivre les différentes trames narratives de manière cohérente de bout en bout tant elles interagissent entre elles.
> 
> Pour moi c'est un des jeux de l'année.
> 
> N'étant plus complétionniste, j'ai pas eu le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout, mais il y aura bien des ressources vidéo quelques semaines après la sortie du jeu.


Ca aide d'avoir lu la pièce ? En tout cas, merci pour ton avis je n'avais pas du tout entendu parler de ce jeu  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Fini deux fois *AMID EVIL*, un FPS _à l'ancienne_ de plus avec des combats et déplacements rapides qui se succèdent d'épisode en épisode. Et c'est très bien 
> 
> Les sept épisodes ont leur propre bestiaire et se distinguent les uns des autres au premier coup d’œil. Même les missions sont dissemblables, ce qui permet de varier les plaisirs de bout en bout entre les bastons et la chasse aux secrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors forcément avec une telle offre il y aura des "ennemis de merde" et "ce niveau qui fait chier". Le troisième épisode est effectivement pénible à traverser, mais je défendrais quand même le cinquième pour son ambiance particulièrement réussie.
> 
> ...


Han je l'avais oublié celui-là, merci pour le rappel  ::):

----------


## Kaede

Je viens de finir Legend of Grimrock, j'en ai profité pour faire remonter le topic du jeu, qui sombre depuis plus de 2 ans  ::P: 

ps. ça donne pas mal envie tous ces FPS new old school dont vous avez causé ces derniers posts

----------


## Zerger

Le 2 est encore meilleur, si tu as l'occasion de le faire plus tard

----------


## Catel

> Ca aide d'avoir lu la pièce ? En tout cas, merci pour ton avis je n'avais pas du tout entendu parler de ce jeu


Lors de la première alpha publique, oui, car ça manquait d'indications. Maintenant ce n'est plus nécessaire, il y a un journal de quêtes, un index, bref ce qu'il faut pour ne pas être perdu.  :;):  Après, si tu la connais, c'est un plus culturellement, car tu retrouves tes marques et tu appréhendes plus immédiatement l'interprétation qu'en fait l'autrice du jeu.

----------


## schouffy

> Conseillerais-tu de le prendre avant la hausse de prix? (je trouve que ça ressemble à du chantage, on nous menace de devoir payer plus si on ne renonce pas à chercher à savoir si le jeu complet sera aussi bien que les deux premiers levels)


Si tu veux y jouer vite oui, sinon comme d'hab je conseille d'attendre 6 mois/1 an pour jouer patché et moins cher.

----------


## Momock

> Si tu veux y jouer vite oui, sinon comme d'hab je conseille d'attendre 6 mois/1 an pour jouer patché et moins cher.


Je veux y jouer vite mais je vais attendre une baisse de prix future quand-même.

----------


## Kaelis

> *Golf Peaks* (2018)


Merci, c'est très sympathique  ::): 

Il est aussi sur téléphone intelligent, ça passe bien.

----------


## PaulPoy

*Observation*. Super ambiance, c'est zoli, mais bordel cette ergonomie et ce gamedesign que j'ai trouvé souvent loupés, et qui ont trop de fois cassé le rythme de ma partie. Pénible à jouer, et pas assez renversant malgré quelques chouettes moments (ce générique d'ouverture  ::wub::  ).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Valley*, excellent petit jeu mêlant parkour, énigmes faciles, jolis paysages et histoire originale.
J'ai passé un bon moment dessus, même si très court, le gameplay est vraiment speed par moment et c'est assez jouissif de virevolter partout avec sa combinaison.

Je recommande en promo.

----------


## JeRe

Je viens de finir The Spectrum Retreat  Un jeu de reflexion avec une histoire bien bizarre , on est dans un hôtel ou tout le personnel sont des robots et apparemment nous devons suivre les conseils d'une femme qui nous contacte pour nous dire qu'il faut que nous sortions de là. C'est assez joli , fluide. et c'est pas cher. Le game play est sympa et la difficulté crescendo !! Je conseille  ::love:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...ctrum_Retreat/

----------


## PaulPoy

*Rime*. C'est sympa à jouer, propre, joli, la fin est belle et touchante, mais ça n'a guère d'identité, et est un peu trop scolaire (ça pompe beaucoup à droite à gauche). Même la musique saoule un peu à force de se répéter. Une balade calme mais pas inoubliable.

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Gris*.

La principale qualité du jeu c'est sa DA magnifique, quoique repompée de trucs déjà vus à mon sens. ça sent très fort le Monument Valley par exemple.

Mais bon c'est très joli et très bien animé. La musique est belle mais se répète bien trop, et vu qu'il n'y a aucun dialogue, j'en avais un peu marre au bout d'une heure... Elle manque vraiment de variété.

Côté jeu, c'est plutôt nul. De la plateforme légère, un peu de casse-têtes basique, rien de très folichon, je me suis fait chier et je me suis un peu forcé pour le finir. D'autant que ce n'est pas l'histoire qui donne envie d'avancer, tellement c'est abstrait et incompréhensible.

Bref au final très déçu par ce jeu, j'ai pas du tout été ému comme certains, j'ai juste trouvé ça long alors que je l'ai fini en 3h.

ça m'a donné envie de jouer à FPS bourrin genre DOOM histoire de me défouler...

----------


## JulLeBarge

J’enchaîne avec *A Fisherman's Tale*

Excellent puzzle game en VR. C'est mignon tout plein, l'histoire est sympa et bien racontée, les puzzles sont de difficultés croissantes et font pas mal réfléchir sur la fin.
Bonne maniabilité en VR, le système de déplacement et le fait de pouvoir "allonger les bras" sont super bien pensés et pratiques.

Dommage par contre que ça soit si court, j'ai mis 1h30 en prenant mon temps.

----------


## Jughurta

J'ai terminé *Lichspeer* :

On incarne un lanceur de javelot qui doit résister à des vagues ennemis dont des boss pour progresser, le jeu est en 2D, la particularité c'est qu'on ne peut pas bouger le personnage, on ne contrôle que la puissance et l'angle du lancé, en outre il y a des perks à acheter au fur et à mesure qu'on progresse dans le jeu avec un système de score à base d'headshot et de combos. J'ai trouvé la première moitié du jeu très sympa avec des environnements, un bestiaire et des situations variées, par contre la 2ème moitié beaucoup moins vu la répétitivité et surtout la difficulté de certains niveaux, je suis bien content de l'avoir terminé comme moins de 5% des joueurs d'après Steam mais clairement je ne tenterais clairement pas un NG+.

----------


## Bobbin

Fini *Detroit Become Human*.

C'était cool, 8/10

----------


## M.Rick75

*Dishonored: death of the Outsider*
C'était vraiment bien. J'avais pas enchainé direct après Dishonored 2, fait sur le tard, après les patches salvateurs, en non lethal-discret puis en "on s'en fout, yolo. Bam dague dans le cœur" avec Corvo.
J'adore le feeling. L'univers. On sent que c'est un jeu fait par des gens qui jouent aux jeux vidéos.
Malgré tout, même si je voudrais donner envie à tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore découvert ces jeux (Dishonored, Disho 2 et Prey), petite déception sur la fin avec l'avant dernier niveau qui est une reprise d'un niveau du 2 un peu retravaillé, et la fin abrupte, dont l'enjeu principal tombe un peu à plat (la fameuse mort de l'outsider).



Bien que ça casse un peu le rythme du jeu, il y a des logs écrits (qui enrichissent le lore) qui sont vraiment d'un très bon niveau littéraire. Celui-ci m'a fait penser aux Villes Invisibles d'Italo Calvino.

"... _Lorsque j'ai connu ma première hallucination, je travaillais à la boutique de la compagnie minière de Shindaery. Je distribuais des marchandises aux prospecteurs qui arrivaient juste de Karnaca. J'étais en train de prendre une lampe-chapeau sur une étagère quand je m'aperçus que mon client venait de disparaître. Tout comme le magasin. J'étais dans une rue poussiéreuse et déserte, au milieu de bâtiments en ruines. Il s'agissait du village, mais tout était différent, comme si de nombreuses décennies avaient pesé sur ses habitations. À peine avais-je cligné des yeux que cette vision s’évanouit, me laissant éberluée face à un client perplexe.
Bientôt, ce fut tout le village minier qui se mit à disparaître et réapparaître.
Vous parliez à un ami ? Il s'évanouissait dans les airs au beau milieu d'une phrase. Vous vous retourniez dans votre lit ? La voûte étoilée avait remplacé le plafond de votre chambre.
Nous perdions complètement le sens des réalités.
Le phénomène s'aggrava. Parfois le village disparaissait pendant plusieurs jours et nous devions camper dans des grottes en parlant à voix basse. Cela devenait insupportable. L'un après l'autre, mes voisins partirent s'installer à cullero ou Bastillian - n'importe où sauf Shindaery.
Il ne resta bientôt plus que moi pour arpenter des rues désertes._ (...)"

----------


## JeRe

> *Dishonored: death of the Outsider*
> C'était vraiment bien. J'avais pas enchainé direct après Dishonored 2, fait sur le tard, après les patches salvateurs, en non lethal-discret puis en "on s'en fout, yolo. Bam dague dans le cœur" avec Corvo.
> J'adore le feeling. L'univers. On sent que c'est un jeu fait par des gens qui jouent aux jeux vidéos.
> Malgré tout, même si je voudrais donner envie à tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore découvert ces jeux (Dishonored, Disho 2 et Prey), petite déception sur la fin avec l'avant dernier niveau qui est une reprise d'un niveau du 2 un peu retravaillé, et la fin abrupte, dont l'enjeu principal tombe un peu à plat (la fameuse mort de l'outsider).
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/22/8c4...8f7f289.md.jpghttps://tof.cx/images/2019/07/22/d48...7663347.md.jpg
> 
> Bien que ça casse un peu le rythme du jeu, il y a des logs écrits (qui enrichissent le lore) qui sont vraiment d'un très bon niveau littéraire. Celui-ci m'a fait penser aux Villes Invisibles d'Italo Calvino.
> 
> ...


 Y'a rien à dire ils savent écrire Arkane .  Tous des  rôliste , ça se sent ( au moins ceux qui écrivent ).

----------


## Score2

> *Dishonored: death of the Outsider*
> C'était vraiment bien. J'avais pas enchainé direct après Dishonored 2, fait sur le tard, après les patches salvateurs, en non lethal-discret puis en "on s'en fout, yolo. Bam dague dans le cœur" avec Corvo.
> J'adore le feeling. L'univers. On sent que c'est un jeu fait par des gens qui jouent aux jeux vidéos.
> Malgré tout, même si je voudrais donner envie à tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore découvert ces jeux (Dishonored, Disho 2 et Prey), petite déception sur la fin avec l'avant dernier niveau qui est une reprise d'un niveau du 2 un peu retravaillé, et la fin abrupte, dont l'enjeu principal tombe un peu à plat (la fameuse mort de l'outsider).
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/22/8c4...8f7f289.md.jpghttps://tof.cx/images/2019/07/22/d48...7663347.md.jpg
> 
> Bien que ça casse un peu le rythme du jeu, il y a des logs écrits (qui enrichissent le lore) qui sont vraiment d'un très bon niveau littéraire. Celui-ci m'a fait penser aux Villes Invisibles d'Italo Calvino.
> 
> ...


C’est une de mes series favorites de ces dernières années également. Bien que je reconnais ses qualités à Prey, j’ai beaucoup moins accroché son univers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## JulLeBarge

Perso j'ai jamais réussi à finir Dishonored... Il faudrait que je m'y remette mais à chaque fois il me tombe des mains

----------


## pipoop

Prey c'est...pas la meme chose pour être poli

Sent trop my Windows phone using my fingers perso

----------


## Illynir

> Perso j'ai jamais réussi à finir Dishonored... Il faudrait que je m'y remette mais à chaque fois il me tombe des mains


J'ai trouvé dishonored 1 naze, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à le finir, et j'ai adoré Dishonored 2. Tout espoir n'est donc pas perdu pour toi, au pire regarde un résumé du 1 sur le net et lance le 2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bobbin

Tiens je suis curieux, il me semblait que le 2 était quand même assez proche du 1, qu'est-ce qui a fait pencher la balance en sa faveur ?

(perso j'ai plutôt bien aimé le 1 mais j'en ai eu marre très vite, je me voyais pas enchaîner avec un autre)

----------


## Getz

En effet je ne comprends pas trop comment on peut trouver Dishonored 1 naze et adorer le 2... Ils sont quand même assez similaires...

----------


## Illynir

Meilleur level design général, plus inspiré, mécaniques propres à quasi chaque "niveau", l'histoire m’intéressait plus vu qu'on était sortie de la présentation de l'univers du premier. J'ai aussi trouvé les personnages plus intéressant.

Bref j'ai trouvé globalement le jeu meilleur sur tous les aspects, voila tout. C'est du ressenti personnel. Ou alors j'étais mal luné quand j'avais fait le premier et pas sur le second.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Perso j'ai jamais réussi à finir Dishonored... Il faudrait que je m'y remette mais à chaque fois il me tombe des mains


J'ai jamais réussi à commencer Dishonored. Je me dirige au pif vers une maison, je me fais déboîter, je me rends compte que je suis habitué aux jeux dirigistes.

----------


## Zerger

*Castle in the Darkness* à 95%, effectivement le jeu rend une copie presque parfaite (un peu trop de bugs et de passages "lolilol tu es mort parce que tu pouvais pas savoir la première fois" à mon goût). Tout est intelligent dans ce jeu, bien réfléchi, rien n'est placé au hasard. En plus si on a vécu la période NES, on est bombardé de références à tous les jeux qu'on a pu connaitre à cette époque.

Me manque une page pour la bonne fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


celle juste avant le boss Oeil géant

 du coup je me suis résigné à mater une soluce car cela faisait déjà la 3eme ou 4eme fois que je reparcourais le jeu en entier.... et c'est en fait une planque bien tirée par les cheveux. Du coup, je vais m'arrêter là, je l'aurais jamais trouvé par moi-même... tanpis pour le vrai boss final.
_
Exemple de glitch où on peut passer derrière le boss et le frapper tranquillement sans qu'il puisse nous toucher.
J'ai aussi eu droit à la boule de feu tournoyante qui a oublié de se dissiper et qui a fumé un boss à elle toute seule._

----------


## Supergounou

> Me manque une page pour la bonne fin, du coup je me suis résigné à mater une soluce car cela faisait déjà la 3eme ou 4eme fois que je reparcourais le jeu en entier.... et c'est en fait une planque bien tirée par les cheveux. Du coup, je vais m'arrêter là, je l'aurais jamais trouvé par moi-même... tanpis pour le vrai boss final.


C'est déjà beau d'avoir presque tout fini, y a plein de trucs pas évident  ::): 
Avant le désinstalle, n'hésite pas à aller chercher la dernière page (si c'est celle que j'imagine, le skill requit en vaut la peine, gros die&retry), et va battre le méga-boss pour connaitre le fin mot de l'histoire !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai trouvé dishonored 1 naze, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à le finir, et j'ai adoré Dishonored 2. Tout espoir n'est donc pas perdu pour toi, au pire regarde un résumé du 1 sur le net et lance le 2.


J'ai repris le jeu du coup suite à ce post et en là jouant en mode bourrin je trouve ça fun  ::P: 
C'est le côté cache-cache que j'aime pas (dans aucun jeu d'ailleurs), mais là j'ai assez de pouvoirs marrants pour foncer dans le tas et c'est plutôt jouissif  :Bave:

----------


## RegisF

> J'ai trouvé dishonored 1 naze, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à le finir


Sans aller jusque là, mais c'est vrai qu'à un moment, je me suis arrêté sans trop savoir pourquoi. Les différentes magies rend le personnage vraiment craqué.

----------


## pipoop

Ne pas enchainer le 2 et death of the outsider je l'ai fait et j'ai regretté
A force d'en bouffer on finit ecoeure

----------


## akaraziel

*Vampyr*

J'ai pris mon temps et j'ai passé un très bon moment, quoique un peu trop inutilement verbeux à mon goût.  ::):

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Sans aller jusque là, mais c'est vrai qu'à un moment, je me suis arrêté sans trop savoir pourquoi. Les différentes magies rend le personnage vraiment craqué.


Faut pas les utiliser alors. Non ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Perso c'est ça qui me plaît, pouvoir utiliser des pouvoirs différents selon les situations, et dans l'ensemble plutôt balèzes. L'utilisation reste limitée par la mana disponible, mais c'est vrai qu'on est vite surpuissant dès qu'on les monte en niveau 2. La tornade niveau 2 par exemple est bien fumée, perso j'adore  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Quake 2 RTX*, bah quoi ? Faut bien rentabiliser ma RTX hé ! 

Ça faisait un bail que je n'avais pas joué à ce jeu, toujours aussi fun et immédiat. Évidemment vous vous en doutez, les effets de lumières, d'ombres, transparences, etc. sont splendides et franchement c'était cool à voir quand j'explosais un monstre au lance rocket et que la lumière se réverbérait partout dans la salle projetant des ombres dynamiques comme un jolie feu d'artifice tout en ayant les tripes qui se reflétaient sur le sol et les vitres alentours.  :Bave:   :Cigare: 

Est-ce que c'était vraiment nécessaire au jeu ? Non. Mais c’était gratuit, on peut difficilement faire mieux que moins cher que gratuit.

Sinon je ne vous ferais pas l'affront de vous parler du "scénario" du jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> *Castle of the Luftwaffe* 
> Exemple de glitch où on peut passer derrière le boss et le frapper tranquillement sans qu'il puisse nous toucher.
> J'ai aussi eu droit à la boule de feu tournoyante qui a oublié de se dissiper et qui a fumé un boss à elle toute seule.[/I]
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...CB0984C15F24A/


T'avais pas coulé des sous-marins allemands juste avant le Boss !?  ::ninja::

----------


## FericJaggar

> T'avais pas coulé des sous-marins allemands juste avant le Boss !?


Ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir vu des croix gammées parmi les algues  ::cry::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir l'histoire principale de *Dishonored*, en mode assassin discret mais qui tue tout le monde, et c'était vraiment très chouet. Je vais attaquer les DLC maintenant !

----------


## erkadae

Les dlc sont vraiment très bons  :;):

----------


## FericJaggar

Le truc des time challenge j'ai trouvé ça chiant. Par contre les deux autres "vrais" c'est clair qu'ils sont bons.

----------


## M.Rick75

Et Dishonored 2, c'est le 1 en beaucoup mieux. Y a des niveaux très inventifs.
Ceci dit je conseillerais aussi de faire une pause entre les opus pour pas se lasser de la formule.

----------


## Woshee

Thi4f c'est si mauvais en comparaison ?

----------


## FericJaggar

> Thi4f c'est si mauvais en comparaison ?


Je l'avais commencé et j'ai fini par désinstaller, ce qui est rare. J'y retournerai peut-être un jour mais je trouve ça vraiment bof

----------


## Herr Peter

> Thi4f c'est si mauvais en comparaison ?


Je fais partie des défenseurs de reboot de Thief, que j'ai trouvé très plaisant à faire, même si il a des niveaux moins spacieux que les anciens titres de la licence (Thief 2 en tête). Je le trouve injustement traîné dans la boue alors que niveau infiltration il y a bien pire (les derniers Splinter Cell par exemple), et le faire en 100% ghost offre un challenge tout à fait satisfaisant.

----------


## pipoop

> Thi4f c'est si mauvais en comparaison ?


Comme on dit:
Bien mais pas top

----------


## Sorkar

<Sors de sa cave>
On parle de Thief ? C'est MA série de cœur depuis toujours, un run par an  ::): 

Alors le 4 on a droit de l'aimer un peu, par contre faut pas avoir connu le 2 quoi, faut pas être allergique a la modernisation du genre tu peux sauter ici parce que c'est prévu pour mais pas deux mètres plus loin, faut supporter le style bobo gothique du perso, son maquillage metro sexuel, faut aussi supporter la bande son infâme qui colle pas avec, faut supporter les niveau étriqué et réutilisé jusqu’à la mort, le manque de créativité des niveau ou faut limite suivre les flèches, faut juste aussi supporter l'inventaire réduit a peau de chagrin, faut..... non. 
Je peux vous en sortir des comme ca toute la journée sur Thi4f.

NON, c'est d'la merde. Faites plutôt le 2, avec pack de texture HD, vraiment.

Ah si c'est joli, un peu. Voila. C'est tout. A la limite, le 3 est mieux que le 4, même si j'en garde pas un souvenir inoubliable non plus. 
Il y a deux jeu que j’essaie de me convaincre qu'ils n'existent pas, c'est Thief 4 et Rainbow Six Siege  ::'(: 

EDIT, j'ai 3 semaines de vacances ce soir, c'est malin j'avais autre chose a faire mais je vais commencer par refaire un run du 2  ::P: 

EDIT 2, 


> Thief 3 a été moddé, un super boulot, ils ont réassemblé les maps pour que chaque mission soit d'un seul tenant en supprimant les temps de chargement. C'est dingue. Indispensable.


Oh putain merci Schouffy, j'etait absolument pas au courant de ca, faut que je test  ::love::

----------


## schouffy

Je suis d'accord, c'est pas si mal comme jeu d'infiltration pure, mais faut vraiment pas le comparer aux anciens.

----------


## Getz

Refini une seconde fois *Witcher 3* et la première extension *Hearts of Stone*.

Dès le debut j'ai décidé de complètement laisser de côté le gwint (et toutes les quêtes secondaires s'y référant), les courses de chevaux (car j'avais deja le matos avec le new game+) et les points d'intérêts sur la map... Et le jeu est beaucoup plus digeste ainsi!  :;): 

De plus, j'avais beaucoup plus de connaissances de l'univers que lors de mon premier run il y a quatre ans. Les scènes comme celle de l'intendant qui explique la situation des différentes régions au début du jeu sont donc bien plus intéressantes puisqu'on sait de qui et de quoi il parle! Je me souviens avoir trouvé des dialogues vraiment chiants à l'époque, mais c'est juste qu'on te balance tout ça a la gueule sans vraiment te présenter les protagonistes. 

J'ai donc beaucoup plus pris le temps dans les dialogues et le lore que lors de mon premier run où je courais a droite a gauche pour cleaner la map....

Je vais pas redire ce qui a été déjà dit mille fois sur le jeu, en difficile j'en ai bien chié sur le boss de fin qui me one ou two shot... Mais j'ai réalisé qu'il s'agit je pense d'un de mes jeux favoris toute période confondue, l'écriture et la VF joue énormément sur ce ressenti; bien plus que son gameplay.

L'extension Hearts Of Stone était dans mes souvenirs la moins bonne ses deux... Et en effet il y a de sacrés longueurs (le mariage....) et bien trop de dialogues. Mais il possède ces moments de grâce (le passage à l'intérieur de la peinture), ses personnages principaux sont très attachants (Olgier Von Everc et Gaunter de Meuré). Le final chronomètre m'avait bien refroidi à l'époque, heureusement que j'en avais encore des souvenirs!

Il me reste l'énorme extension Blood And Wine, que je vais attaquer avec grand plaisir tant j'en ai d'excellents souvenirs !

----------


## JeRe

> Refini une seconde fois *Witcher 3* et la première extension *Hearts of Stone*.
> 
> 
> 
> De plus, j'avais beaucoup plus de connaissances de l'univers que lors de mon premier run il y a quatre ans. Les scènes comme celle de l'intendant qui explique la situation des différentes régions au début du jeu sont donc bien plus intéressantes puisqu'on sait de qui et de quoi il parle! Je me souviens avoir trouvé des dialogues vraiment chiants à l'époque, mais c'est juste qu'on te balance tout ça a la gueule sans vraiment te présenter les protagonistes.


 Je suis d'accord mais ce n'est valable que si tu n'as pas fais The Witcher 1 et The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings. CDRP a pensé que ceux qui feront le jeu auraient une connaissance du lore. Donc c'est sur que si tu commences par le 3 sans rien connaitre de la série  ben t'es perdu mais c'est pas de la faute de CDRP mais plutôt de toi qui n'a pas fait les autres jeux  ou n'a pas lu les  livres  ' perso les livres j'ai lâché , je trouve que c'est pas très bien écrit mais ce n'est qu'un avis perso ).

 Moi je viens de finir Splinter cell blacklist que je n'avais pas fais car plus de PC à l'époque juste un laptop donc pas de jeux. Et bien c'est un bon splinter cell je trouve. J'espère qu'Ubi en fera un  un jour mais j'ai ouïe qu'ils cherchaient une formule " game as service " et la je dis au secour :/

----------


## Wolverine

*Battle Chasers Nightwar* : 

Un JRPG-like au tour par tour avec le design de *Madureira*.


Spoiler Alert! 


 



L'histoire est convenue mais sympathique, les personnages intéressants, les doublages anglais plutôt bons, *les doublages français carrément horribles*.

Le système de combat est plutôt bien foutu avec un système d'overcharge qui permet de gagner des point de mana "éphémère" en réalisant des actions basiques. 
Ces points de mana, qui peuvent être en surplus du max, sont toujours utilisés en priorité sur le mana dispo et permettent d'utiliser des skills dans chaque combat sans trop de crainte de tomber à sec de mana pour le boss suivant.
Les animations des persos snt un peu lente/longue mais les combats ont un certain punch.

Le loot est assez fourni, le craft est pas mal fait et il y a du choix (équipement, potions, enchantements) mais on trouve généralement mieux en équipement via le loot.
En gérant bien ses compétences et son ou ses soigneurs, on peut se passer de potions. Il reste les enchantements qui eux ont de l'utilité.

La carte du monde sur laquelle on se déplace est visuellement magnifique 


Spoiler Alert! 






J'avais lu que c'était la foire au "grind" passé un moment, ça a du être patché car ce n'était absolument pas mon cas.

Je ne connaissais pas le comic Battle Chasers, mais j'ai adoré l'univers et j'aurai bien démarré la lecture mais apparemment Madureira à laissé la fin en plan, un peu comme pour le jeu malheureusement, on espère un 2e épisode mais il n'y a rien d'annoncé.
C'est regrettable parce que j'y serai bien retourné. Il y a bien un NG+ mais seul la difficulté change et j'ai d'autre jeu à finir.

----------


## Getz

J'avais fait le 2, mais pas le 1 et entre temps j'ai complétement oublié l'histoire du 2 en plus. J'ai lu par la suite le premier tome, et je n'ai pas trouvé ça super bien écrit non plus...
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas juste une petite entrée en matière facultative pour les novices de la saga.

----------


## JeRe

Je suis entièrement d'accord. Je pense qu'ils se sont fait dépassé par le succès de TW3

----------


## pipoop

Je viens de finir:
Call of Cthullu
bah en fait c'est un walking simulator a peine déguisé
Alors j'ai bien aime l'histoire et tout hein, la dessus pas de problème mais le gameplay.... on avance on récolte 4 indices, on a une "reconstitution" a faire dans l'ordre parce que pas le choix et puis son cause a 4 gusses en choisissant une réponse avec des skills check qui servent a rien parce que bah.... de toute façon l'histoire se déroule quand même de la meme façon.
On as une séquence infiltration par la, une séquence fuite par ici, une séquence ou deux un peu hallucinée et puis stooo

Par contre je suis pas un expert du Mythe mais ca me semble plutôt coller au truc.
Et merci la sauvegarde auto a la fin du jeu qui permets de voir les 3 fins sans ce fouler

A faire pour l'histoire

Fallout4: (si on peut dire finir)
J'ai fait l'histoire principale et le DLC Far Harbor
et une palanquée de quetes annexes
Je regrette de pas pouvoir (comme dans Far Harbor) faire une fin ou on ménage la chèvre et le choux avec toutes les factions donc j'ai pete la bouche de la confrérie de l'acier (l'aine maxon etait un sale con)

----------


## banditbandit

> *Battle Chasers Nightwar* : 
> 
> Un JRPG-like au tour par tour avec le design de *Madureira*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://img06.deviantart.net/fd90/i/2...m_by_nubry.jpg https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ckju8wRUYAAoGLO.jpg
> ...


Les animations sont de toutes beautés et la patte graphique est superbe notamment dans les vues isométriques, pour l'illustration du travail de Madureira je proposerais plutôt ça : 

C'est loin de la production à la chaine de super héros, et sans doute plus proche du comics originel.




> *Battle Chasers Nightwar* : 
> 
> Le loot est assez fourni, le craft est pas mal fait et il y a du choix (équipement, potions, enchantements) mais on trouve généralement mieux en équipement via le loot.
> En gérant bien ses compétences et son ou ses soigneurs, on peut se passer de potions. Il reste les enchantements qui eux ont de l'utilité.
> 
> J'avais lu que c'était la foire au "grind" passé un moment, ça a du être patché car ce n'était absolument pas mon cas.


Le loot est vraiment sympa et même le craft si tu trouves les bons matériaux, ça peut donner des armes élémentaires exceptionnelles.

En ce qui concerne le grind,ça a râlé pas mal au début mais apparemment ils ont bien patché le truc.

----------


## Ruadir

> Fallout4: (si on peut dire finir)
> J'ai fait l'histoire principale et le DLC Far Harbor
> et une palanquée de quetes annexes
> Je regrette de pas pouvoir (comme dans Far Harbor) faire une fin ou on ménage la chèvre et le choux avec toutes les factions donc j'ai pete la bouche de la confrérie de l'acier (l'aine maxon etait un sale con)


Il y a possibilité d'avoir la Confrérie et le Railroad encore actifs en rejoignant les Miliciens. 
Bon, en revanche, je détruit toujours le Prydwen à la fin...j'aime pas les fachos de la confrérie.  :Cocolol:

----------


## Catel

*Toonstruck*

Point & click de 1996 qui est un mélange de Roger Rabbit et de Sam & Max. Drew Blanc (Marc Blanc), animateur forcé par son patron de ne créer que de mignons petits lapins écoeurants, se retrouve dans le monde des toons avec le premier personnage qu'il a créé, Flux Wildly (Flux Radieux), un petit blob plein de sarcasme, pour y faire face à de terribles menaces. Le duo va explorer trois mondes représentatifs des tendances de l'animation: Mignonnia, où tout est lisse et niais, mais qui tend à vouloir s'imposer à tous, Zanydu et sa joyeuse et brutale créativité, et Perfidia, où tout est dark.

En pleine mode du FMV et de la digitalisation, on va donc parcourir une aventure parsemée de séquences où Christopher Lloyd tente tant bien que mal de jouer son rôle de gentil habité narquois devant un fond bleu, et de séquences animées de très belle facture produites par Nelvana. Techniquement c'est du haut niveau.

L'esthétique difforme des décors, elle, est très proche de Day of the Tentacle et Sam & Max, les références d'alors, mais sans jamais atteindre le niveau de loufoquerie d'un Tim Schafer ou Steve Purcell. Cependant, beaucoup de gags et d'allusions sont très suggestifs, voire cruels, et c'est un peu surprenant ! Un peu moins amusant : l'humour qui était normal à l'époque mais qui passe pour homophobe aujourd'hui, à base d'épouvantail efféminé, avec force "pédale" ou "travelo"...

On se souvient également de la version française qui avait eu l'ambition de faire les choses en grand, en réunissant la fine fleur du doublage hexagonal, de Pierre Hatet à Luq Hamet (le duo de Retour vers le Futur !) en passant par Micheline Dax, Richard Darbois, Gilbert Lévy... mais aussi en traduisant les textes directement présents dans les décors, ce qui a nécessité des ressources en artistes, ainsi qu'en traduisant les noms de la plupart des personnages et tous les gags ! Ce qui pose d'ailleurs un problème: d'abord, l'humour est bien trop souvent très forcé ("bon les gars ici il nous faut un jeu de mot, mettez-m'en un, n'importe quoi mais il en faut un !"); et ensuite, certains gags sont dans le jus de leur époque et ont très mal vieilli. Ainsi, le mignon lapin qui tourmente le héros, Fluffy Fluffy Bun Bun, est devenue... Dorothée... du Dorothée Show... voilà... ou encore, un gag fait appel au slogan de M&M's à l'époque "ça fond dans la bouche pas dans la main" ce qui n'évoquera rien à qui n'a pas vu la pub TV. Quant aux références qui deviennent spécifiquement franco-françaises ("mais n'oublie pas cette maxime forestière..."), elles témoignent d'une autre époque. Ce qui n'exclut pas une poignée de belles trouvailles : Elmer, le cheval très très (très) vieux, devient ainsi Hue-Hue...

Les énigmes, elles, sont archi classiques, souvent pas mal, mais n'échappent pas à certains travers de l'époque : pixel hunt, casse-têtes pour daltoniens, manque d'ergonomie parfois... J'ai dû faire appel 4 fois à la soluce et j'ai fini le jeu en 11 heures, ce qui est pas mal du tout. Un bon point : la vitesse des déplacements, il suffit de clic droit sur le bord de l'écran pour passer à l'écran suivant !

Un deuxième épisode était prévu (et certains tentent encore aujourd'hui de le faire exister grâce aux rushs de sa production démarrée à l'époque) mais les ventes n'ont pas été à la hauteur, et on constate d'ailleurs dans la 2e partie du jeu, presque bâclée à mon sens, l'épuisement du budget : à ce moment, le champ de jeu se réduit drastiquement, la variété s'efface complètement, certaines situations deviennent illogiques et même Flux disparaît... J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression que le jeu a été particulièrement mal marketé : le clown psychopathe qui orne la jaquette et le menu principal n'est en fait qu'un perso extrêmement secondaire.

7/10

----------


## Ruadir

> J'avais fait le 2, mais pas le 1 et entre temps j'ai complétement oublié l'histoire du 2 en plus. J'ai lu par la suite le premier tome, et je n'ai pas trouvé ça super bien écrit non plus...
> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas juste une petite entrée en matière facultative pour les novices de la saga.


Pareil pour les bouquins : après les nouvelles et les 2 premiers tomes j'ai décidé d’arrêter les frais. 
Pour les jeux, j'avais trouvé le 1 largement surestimé et les enjeux du 2 me paraissaient abscons et inintéressants au possible.

Finalement, j'ai commencé Witcher 3 en oubliant 90% du lore et de l'histoire. 
Chose qui ne m'a pas dérangé car il est facile de se raccrocher à la quête du "père à la recherche de sa fille".

----------


## Supergounou

*Supraland* (2019)



Aventure/exploration/énigmes.

Ne vous y trompez pas ! 

Au delà de l'immonde DA se cache un jeu ultra ambitieux, développé par un allemand tout seul. C'est du FPA, alias First Person Adventure. Un espèce de mélange entre du Zelda 3D (immense terrain de jeu à explorer), du Metroid (pour les upgrades de déplacement), et du Portal ou du Witness, bref un jeu d'énigme en 3D.

Parce que vous allez en bouffer des énigmes. Et pas des simples, des trucs bien velus qui te disent "aller va te coucher, ça fait 30mn que tu tournes en rond, tu y réfléchiras une fois au lit et tu avanceras demain". Rien d'infaisable, mais il va falloir faire preuve d'observation et de déduction.

Des énigmes, et de l'exploration. Le monde est très vaste, et si au départ on peut penser que tout est très linéaire, on va vite découvrir qu'en fait tout est relié, que les raccourcis tombent les uns après les autres, que le level design est très bien foutu. Peut-être le terrain de jeu est un peu trop vaste, du coup les allers/retours peuvent être frustrants, j'aurai adoré un bouton "avance rapide" comme dans The Talos Principle.

Supraland est loin d'être parfait: la DA est vraiment dégueulasse, l'histoire est nulle (même si tout cela est cohérent avec l'univers, à savoir qu'on vit l'aventure d'un petit garçon qui joue dans son bac à sable avec ses jouets). Les combats sont nazes, vraiment nazes, heureusement ils sont brefs. Y a pas mal de bugs de collision (même si bon, pour un jeu de cette envergure fait par un mec seul, c'est de l'excellent boulot). Quelques passages bien relous.

Comptez une vingtaine d'heures pour faire le jeu en ligne droite, ou le 100% en 28h d'après Steam.

Supraland n'est pas un jeu qui plaira à tout le monde, c'est clair, déjà parce qu'il en ressort un côté plutôt cheap (un mec tout seul !), mais surtout parce qu'il faudra bien se creuser la tête. Mais pour quelqu'un à la recherche d'un bon jeu d'explo 3D avec des énigmes, c'est du bonheur.

----------


## Getz

> Pareil pour les bouquins : après les nouvelles et les 2 premiers tomes j'ai décidé d’arrêter les frais. 
> Pour les jeux, j'avais trouvé le 1 largement surestimé et les enjeux du 2 me paraissaient abscons et inintéressants au possible.
> 
> Finalement, j'ai commencé Witcher 3 en oubliant 90% du lore et de l'histoire. 
> Chose qui ne m'a pas dérangé car il est facile de se raccrocher à la quête du "père à la recherche de sa fille".


Aucun souci pour la quête principale en effet, mais c'est surtout tous les a côté que j'ai vraiment redécouvert pendant le second run.

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Ryse Son of Rome*

J'avais quelques appréhensions avant d'entamer ce jeu vu les critiques qu'il a reçu, mais au final j'ai trouvé ça plutôt pas mal.
Il faut le prendre comme un péplum hollywoodien, un grand spectacle pas très crédible mais qui en met plein les yeux. Et ça RSOR le réussit très bien.

Déjà par sa qualité graphique de haute volée, c'est un des plus beaux jeux auxquels j'ai joué. Les personnages sont superbes, les niveaux également, le travail effectué sur les éclairages sublimant le tout.
Seul regret graphique, les cinématiques sont bizarrement moins belles car un peu floues.

Le spectacle est aussi assuré par le rythme toujours soutenu du jeu, et les décors variés qu'on parcourt. En moins de 6h on voit vraiment des environnements et des ambiances extrêmement variées.

Au chapitre des points noirs, le gameplay des combats pas folichons, à base de QTE parfois compliqués à placer. Et l'histoire, sans être catastrophique, est très convenue.

Malgré cela j'ai beaucoup aimé et ça passe super bien comme petit jeu (5h et demi pour le finir en normal) sans prise de tête.

----------


## BaneRequiem

Je plussoie l'avis de Supergounou sur Supraland ! Super surprise ce jeu !

----------


## Elma

> <Sors de sa cave>
> On parle de Thief ? C'est MA série de cœur depuis toujours, un run par an 
> 
> Alors le 4 on a droit de l'aimer un peu, par contre faut pas avoir connu le 2 quoi, faut pas être allergique a la modernisation du genre tu peux sauter ici parce que c'est prévu pour mais pas deux mètres plus loin, faut supporter le style bobo gothique du perso, son maquillage metro sexuel, faut aussi supporter la bande son infâme qui colle pas avec, faut supporter les niveau étriqué et réutilisé jusqu’à la mort, le manque de créativité des niveau ou faut limite suivre les flèches, faut juste aussi supporter l'inventaire réduit a peau de chagrin, faut..... non. 
> Je peux vous en sortir des comme ca toute la journée sur Thi4f.
> 
> NON, c'est d'la merde. Faites plutôt le 2, avec pack de texture HD, vraiment.
> 
> Ah si c'est joli, un peu. Voila. C'est tout. A la limite, le 3 est mieux que le 4, même si j'en garde pas un souvenir inoubliable non plus. 
> ...


Wait what !!!! 
Putain faut que je test aussi !

----------


## JeRe

> *Ryse Son of Rome*
> 
> J'avais quelques appréhensions avant d'entamer ce jeu vu les critiques qu'il a reçu, mais au final j'ai trouvé ça plutôt pas mal.
> Il faut le prendre comme un péplum hollywoodien, un grand spectacle pas très crédible mais qui en met plein les yeux. Et ça RSOR le réussit très bien.
> 
> Déjà par sa qualité graphique de haute volée, c'est un des plus beaux jeux auxquels j'ai joué. Les personnages sont superbes, les niveaux également, le travail effectué sur les éclairages sublimant le tout.
> Seul regret graphique, les cinématiques sont bizarrement moins belles car un peu floues.
> 
> Le spectacle est aussi assuré par le rythme toujours soutenu du jeu, et les décors variés qu'on parcourt. En moins de 6h on voit vraiment des environnements et des ambiances extrêmement variées.
> ...


 J'étais en vacance chez un pote pour Noël et comme il pleuvait comme une vache qui pisse pas de promenade et  pendant qu'il allait au travail , j'ai scotche sa xbox one X et de tous les jeux qu'il avait dedans y'avait Ryse que je ne connaissais pas . Y'a de bons tableaux ( comme l'arène ). Mais comme tu dis les QTE sont un peu une plaie , c'est très difficile d'être dans le tempo pour faire les coups critiques. Mais on se laisse emporter même si l'histoire finalement  n'est qu'une histoire 

Spoiler Alert! 


de vengeance banale

 et les personnages caricaturaux , j'ai bien apprécié. Les combats peuvent être bien brutaux. De plus je m'amusais à chercher les graffitis sur les murs pour les traduire du latin ( pas fait latin au collège ). Bref je pensais que ça serait une purge et finalement non par contre j'ai mis un peu plus de temps que toi car moi à la manette c'est l'équivalent d'un manchot ambidextre !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## PaulPoy

> L'extension Hearts Of Stone était dans mes souvenirs la moins bonne ses deux... Et en effet il y a de sacrés longueurs (le mariage....) et bien trop de dialogues. Mais il possède ces moments de grâce (le passage à l'intérieur de la peinture), ses personnages principaux sont très attachants (Olgier Von Everc et Gaunter de Meuré). Le final chronomètre m'avait bien refroidi à l'époque, heureusement que j'en avais encore des souvenirs!
> 
> Il me reste l'énorme extension Blood And Wine, que je vais attaquer avec grand plaisir tant j'en ai d'excellents souvenirs !


J'avais préféré HoS à BaW, du moins elle m'a davantage marqué car personnages + marquants et charismatiques, et histoire qui implique davantage et qui reste dans l'ensemble assez prenante et mystérieuse. Dans BaW ils ont créé une zone excellente, amélioré plein de points de gameplay mais je m'y suis senti un peu moins impliqué, au final c'est surtout un (gros) contrat de +. Après on reste globalement dans les stratosphères et tout est chouette.

----------


## KiwiX

*Aliens Colonial Marines*

Le MEILLEUR jeu sur steam  :Cigare:  Plié en 6h et c'était de la grosse merde, même avec le mod Overhaul machin. Un bel étron sans saveur avec une fin INCROYABLE (= nul à chier).

----------


## Tahia

> *Aliens Colonial Marines*
> 
> Le MEILLEUR jeu sur steam  Plié en 6h et c'était de la grosse merde, même avec le mod Overhaul machin. Un bel étron sans saveur avec une fin INCROYABLE (= nul à chier).


Mais pourquoi ?  ::huh::

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est rare que je laisse un jeu en cours, mais pour A:CM je n'ai pas eu ces scrupules, je l'ai dégagé de mon disque dur dès la 3e mission  ::ninja:: 
Curieusement le gros Pitchford la ramène moins avec ce jeu que la série Borderland...

----------


## Ruadir

> Mais pourquoi ?


En coop avec un pote et quelques bières, ça passe très bien. Dans le genre "Nanar Vidéoludique", c'est le top du top !

----------


## Blackogg

*Moonlighter*
La DA pixel art est très mignonne (sauf le protagoniste dont la tronche me revient pas, je sais pas pourquoi).
Les 4 donjons à explorer sont classiques mais sympathiques, les boss ont une bonne tête et sont pas trop durs, mais pas non plus trop simples, tout va bien.
L'histoire est ultra niaise, mais c'est voulu, et c'est pas pour ça qu'on est là de toute façon.
Par contre, tout le gimmick lié au fait de tenir son magasin où l'on doit revendre le loot que l'on a récupéré dans les donjons, c'est pénible et pas amusant plus de 10 minutes.

Si vous voulez un roguelight dont on fait le tour en moins de 10h (donc un quart passé à regarder des gens acheter des trucs), il est actuellement gratuit chez Epic.

----------


## Zerger

Effectivement tu n'as pas trainé  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

> Mais pourquoi ?





> C'est rare que je laisse un jeu en cours, mais pour A:CM je n'ai pas eu ces scrupules, je l'ai dégagé de mon disque dur dès la 3e mission 
> Curieusement le gros Pitchford la ramène moins avec ce jeu que la série Borderland...


Pour la petite histoire, la dernière fois que j'ai lancé ce jeu, ma CG a fondue  ::lol::  Une bonne vieille GTX570. J'ai jamais retouché à ce jeu jusqu'à ce que je vois un mod qui améliore l'expérience de jeu. Du coup, j'ai testé et il me restait même pas 2 missions à finir donc voilà... J'aime bien finir mes jeux, j'ai coché la case, on est bons.

----------


## Blackogg

> Effectivement tu n'as pas trainé


Ouais, en fait c'est le 1er donjon qui est le plus compliqué.
Ensuite t'as un stuff un peu meilleur et une avance de cash, ce qui fait que chaque donjon suivant se fait en gros en 3 passages avec revente entre chaque.
Je voulais voir la tronche des boss  ::P:

----------


## Tahia

> Pour la petite histoire, la dernière fois que j'ai lancé ce jeu, ma CG a fondue  Une bonne vieille GTX570. J'ai jamais retouché à ce jeu jusqu'à ce que je vois un mod qui améliore l'expérience de jeu. Du coup, j'ai testé et il me restait même pas 2 missions à finir donc voilà... J'aime bien finir mes jeux, j'ai coché la case, on est bons.


Ma 570 a fondu sur Diablo 3 ! ::cry::

----------


## akaraziel

> En coop avec un pote et quelques bières, ça passe très bien. Dans le genre "Nanar Vidéoludique", c'est le top du top !


Yep !

Bon ça reste objectivement mauvais, mais rigolo.  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

Le top du top c'est Rogue Warrior  ::w00t::

----------


## Ammoodytes

*What remains of Edith Finch*
C'était vraiment bien ! Court - 2 heures et demi max - mais bien. Ça laisse tout chose ensuite  :Emo:

----------


## JeRe

> *What remains of Edith Finch*
> C'était vraiment bien ! Court - 2 heures et demi max - mais bien. Ça laisse tout chose ensuite


 Impossible d'y jouer , il plante au démarrage ( et je l'ai installé 2 ou 3 fois). Et pourtant il me fait de fait de l'oeil celui la.

----------


## Jughurta

> *Moonlighter*
> La DA pixel art est très mignonne (sauf le protagoniste dont la tronche me revient pas, je sais pas pourquoi).
> Les 4 donjons à explorer sont classiques mais sympathiques, les boss ont une bonne tête et sont pas trop durs, mais pas non plus trop simples, tout va bien.
> L'histoire est ultra niaise, mais c'est voulu, et c'est pas pour ça qu'on est là de toute façon.
> Par contre, tout le gimmick lié au fait de tenir son magasin où l'on doit revendre le loot que l'on a récupéré dans les donjons, c'est pénible et pas amusant plus de 10 minutes.
> 
> Si vous voulez un roguelight dont on fait le tour en moins de 10h (donc un quart passé à regarder des gens acheter des trucs), il est actuellement gratuit chez Epic.


Je viens de le terminer en dépassant les 20 heures, je l'ai trouvé très bon, autant au début j'ai eu pas mal de difficultés dans les 2 premiers donjons et j'ai donc beaucoup farmé pour me stuffer (à noter que j'avais zappé qu'on pouvoir avoir un familier) par la suite l'argent a commencé à couler à flot et j'ai pu tuer tous les boss du 1er coup avec le meilleur stuff possible.
La partie commerce ne m'intéressait pas, j'ai directement chercher le meilleur prix pour chaque objet sur le net et c'est passé crème à l'exception d'un bug qui n'a jamais été réglé qui oblige à relancer le jeu quand un client achète un objet pile au moment où la nuit tombe (heure de la fermeture du magasin)

----------


## Blackogg

What on peut avoir un familier ?  ::O:

----------


## Jughurta

Oui quand on tue certains ennemis 10 fois on peut récupérer un oeuf et si on arrive à le ramener à la maison donnera un familier quelques jours plus tard le temps que l'oeuf éclose, le familier est immortel et se trouve dans l'enclos à droite de notre magasin, il y en a au moins 20 différends au total. Par contre nulle part il en ait fait mention, il faut juste être observateur sinon on passe à côté.

----------


## Blackogg

> Oui quand on tue certains ennemis 10 fois on peut récupérer un oeuf  et si on arrive à le ramener à la maison donnera un familier quelques jours plus tard le temps que l'oeuf éclose, le familier est immortel et se trouve dans l'enclos à droit de notre magasin, il y en a au moins 20 différends au total. Par contre nulle part il en ait fait mention, il faut juste être observateur sinon on passe à côté.


Ah c'est à ça que sert l'enclos. Parce que j'avais compris le coup des oeufs et je l'ai bien rempli, mais je pensais que c'était purement décoratif  ::P:

----------


## akaraziel

*Shadow of Mordor*

Cette fois-ci j'ai bien accroché, au point de faire le jeu presque à fond (je pourrais farmer l'xp pour obtenir les 6 points de skills qui me manquent pour compléter l'arbre de compétences, mais non).
Les moins : 
-La prise en main façon Assassin's Creed avec cette manie à grimper/descendre que sur les points bien prévus à cet effet. C'est l'aspect le plus pénible même si ça permet une certaine liberté de mouvements.
-L'écriture, pas ouf de manière générale. Mais y'a de bonnes surprises, je sais pas si le jeu est considéré comme "canon", mais j'étais agréablement surpris d'apprendre certaines choses sur le lore LSDA.
-L'équilibrage. Difficile au départ, puis on roule sur le jeu quand on commence à débloquer certaines compétences (dont certaines avec les quêtes).
-L'introduction des chefs Orques qui coupe l'action. C'est super relou à la longue, surtout quand on en croise plusieurs à la fois.

Les plus : 
+Les graphismes. C'est encore franchement joli de base, et encore plus après y avoir ajouté quelques effets ReShade par dessus (dsl j'ai pas pensé à prendre des screens).
+Les combats façon Batman Arkham qui sont super classes.
+La liberté d'action pour aborder certaines situations.
+Le système de gestion des chefs Orques, on peut simplement les assassiner ou, plus tard, les convertir pour foutre le bordel dans les rangs ennemis.
+Des trucs à collecter, certes, mais pas trop.
+La rencontre avec certains chefs Orques. J'en ai rencontré un qui se contentait de claquer des dents, à la fois drôle et creepy.

J'étais pas spécialement emballé par la licence au départ, mais finalement j'ai bien envie de tenter Shadow of War quand je le trouverai pour pas trop cher. Une bonne surprise.  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Le top du top c'est Rogue Warrior

----------


## Kaelis

_Mes couilles sur ton nez, URSS_

----------


## akaraziel

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNfZKUexyek


J'ai limite envie d'y jouer rien que pour ce genre de répliques à la con.  :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

Marc Alfos  ::wub:: 
Toutes les répliques sont là, pas la peine de se farcir le jeu même s'il se finit en deux heures.

----------


## JazzMano

> *Shadow of Mordor*
> 
> Cette fois-ci j'ai bien accroché, au point de faire le jeu presque à fond (je pourrais farmer l'xp pour obtenir les 6 points de skills qui me manquent pour compléter l'arbre de compétences, mais non).
> Les moins : 
> -La prise en main façon Assassin's Creed avec cette manie à grimper/descendre que sur les points bien prévus à cet effet. C'est l'aspect le plus pénible même si ça permet une certaine liberté de mouvements.
> -L'écriture, pas ouf de manière générale. Mais y'a de bonnes surprises, je sais pas si le jeu est considéré comme "canon", mais j'étais agréablement surpris d'apprendre certaines choses sur le lore LSDA.
> -L'équilibrage. Difficile au départ, puis on roule sur le jeu quand on commence à débloquer certaines compétences (dont certaines avec les quêtes).
> -L'introduction des chefs Orques qui coupe l'action. C'est super relou à la longue, surtout quand on en croise plusieurs à la fois.
> 
> ...


Fonce, c'est pareil mais tout en mieux:

https://streamable.com/dwzfu
https://streamable.com/1psqy
https://streamable.com/z1rb7
https://streamable.com/2rzdg

----------


## banditbandit

> Marc Alfos 
> Toutes les répliques sont là, pas la peine de se farcir le jeu même s'il se finit en deux heures.


 Au final Rogue Warrior c'est pas si mal, c'est un nanard mais je trouve que ça passe bien avec du second degré, en plus le jeu est assez court pour qu'on puisse "se l'infliger". Et le générique de fin avec un Rap de Mickey Rourke vaut bien son pesant de cacahouètes.  ::lol::

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Wolfenstein Youngblood*, FPS coop' correct avec de belles qualités noyées dans un mélange des genres discordant.

D'un côté, on a Machine Games qui sait faire du jeu de tir vif et pêchu. L'arsenal comporte beaucoup de doublons mais il y a de quoi s'amuser en bousillant du menu fretin à la chaîne. Le gameplay a été remis au centre du jeu et les intermissions embarrassantes de l'épisode précédent sont devenues rares.




De l'autre, Arkane Studios Lyon a encore une fois produit des niveaux verticaux, bourrés de détails et variés. C'est indéniablement un superbe travail.




C'est séduisant sur le papier mais le mariage est compliqué. Ce qui me gêne le plus c'est le rythme haché à cause des niveaux à la Thief ou Dishonored. Les environnements sont si sophistiqués que les indispensables objets à récolter (y compris les munitions et la santé) sont pénibles à ramasser, c'était déjà un problème dans Wolfenstein II et Arkane a aggravé la situation. C'est une véritable corvée.




La verticalité et les options pour approcher chaque arène deviennent vite anecdotiques, tant l'infiltration est ennuyeuse comparée aux fusillades. Et pour finir à propos d'Arkane, Paris n'est habité que par l'occupant et les développeurs n'ont rien trouvé de mieux que de planquer une tonne d'objets à collectionner pour raconter des histoires à découvrir dans un menu. Parce qu'on a envie de faire poireauter son collègue pendant qu'on lit un journal dans un Wolfenstein en duo pas vrai ?

Si l'IA manque d'efficacité en particulier au début, jouer avec un ami est plutôt plaisant. Il y a quelques bonnes idées, notamment un système de vie qui devrait faire des petits. Le côté "RPG" est une évolution de l'existant, on est loin d'un Borderlands. J'ai vainement essayé de spécialiser mon personnage, qui a fini identique à ceux des autres. Aucune raison de s'éterniser une fois le jeu terminé (aucun "contenu endgame" et quêtes annexes répétitives).

Par contre les éponges à balles sont là. C'est en dent de scie au fil des paliers d'améliorations et des nouveaux ennemis au fil du jeu, difficile de s'y retrouver d'un niveau à l'autre. Le pire étant cet infâme système d'armures pour limiter artificiellement l'efficacité de certaines armes sur certains ennemis  ::(: 




Les microtransactions sont insignifiantes, inutile de vétiller.

Au bout du compte, je conseillerais quand même pour jouer avec un pote. Le jeu est bancal mais pas à négliger pour autant. Si c'est le pire jeu de l'année, on vit à une époque formidable.

----------


## akaraziel

> Fonce, c'est pareil mais tout en mieux:
> 
> https://streamable.com/dwzfu
> https://streamable.com/1psqy
> https://streamable.com/z1rb7
> https://streamable.com/2rzdg


Ah oui bien ! En plus je viens de voir qu'il était dispo sur le gamepass.  :;):

----------


## Catel

*Sonic Spinball*

Non en vrai je l'ai pas encore fini  ::P:  mais je sais pas si je vais compléter le dernier tableau.

On a tous kiffé les phases de flipper dans la Casino Night Zone, si si faites pas semblant. Bah du coup on va en faire un jeu complet !

Alors évidemment si je critiquais le jeu en 1993 après l'avoir payé 385 francs, je serais beaucoup plus sévère. C'est imprécis, le moteur physique est assez foireux, du coup c'est TRES TRES dur (il n'y a qu'une seule vie !), les musiques ne varient pas du ton Robotnik-industriel, et ça manque un poil de lisibilité (le développement a été rushé par SEGA).
Seulement on est en 2019, je l'ai eu pour rien, j'y joue par curiosité avec un émulateur, et autant j'aime Sonic, autant les flippers m'ont toujours fasciné  ::wub::  les lumières, les couleurs, les rampes tarabiscotées et labyrinthiques... j'adore ça. Et pour le coup, les quatres tables de Sonic Spinball font très fort : elles composent de vrais niveaux vastes et plein de pièges et de triggers. Dans chaque table, il faut réussir à atteindre un certain nombre de Chaos Emeralds pour débloquer l'accès au boss. Et c'est plutôt joli.

Du coup ben j'ai une vraie petite affection pour ce jeu à moitié foiré et je lui mets un 6/10.

----------


## PaulPoy

*Observer*, de la team Bloober. J'avais trouvé Layer of Fear moyen, et je n'ai guère + apprécié celui ci malgré une structure moins répétitive et un univers plus travaillé. Ca reste peu intéressant à jouer comparé à un Edith Finch, tout en étant plus long (bizarrement fini + de 5h alors qu'annoncé en 7 ou 8, d'après how long to beat, et pourtant je n'ai pas rushé la majorité du jeu). Visuellement c'est assez poussé, beaucoup de gros délires psychédéliques, et du power cable porn partout tout le temps. Ils savent créer une atmosphère malaisante, mais l'intrigue ne m'a guère passionnée. Abordant des thèmes similaires, je trouve Soma bien au dessus.

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est difficile de faire aussi bien que SOMA cela dit. Peut être le prochain Frictional Games ?
Merci pour le Câble porn, je ne connaissais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Score2

> *Observer*, de la team Bloober. J'avais trouvé Layer of Fear moyen, et je n'ai guère + apprécié celui ci malgré une structure moins répétitive et un univers plus travaillé. Ca reste peu intéressant à jouer comparé à un Edith Finch, tout en étant plus long (bizarrement fini en moins de 5h alors qu'annoncer en 7 ou 8, d'après how long to beat, et pourtant je n'ai pas rushé la majorité du jeu). Visuellement c'est assez poussé, beaucoup de gros délires psychédéliques, et du power cable porn partout tout le temps. Ils savent créer une atmosphère malaisante, mais l'intrigue ne m'a guère passionnée. Abordant des thèmes similaires, je trouve Soma bien au dessus.


Je continue d’entendre du bien de Soma, va quand même falloir que je m’y mette un jour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Blackogg

*Yoku's Island Express*, topé dans le monthly bundle.
Fini avec 60% des collectibles en environ 5h. C'était super sympa  ::lol:: 
C'est un jeu d'aventure (on colle l'étiquette Metroid sur tout et n'importe quoi maintenant) où on incarne le nouveau facteur d'un petite île tropicale. On va donc livrer du courrier et des colis aux 4 coins de l'île, et accessoirement sauver l'esprit protecteur d'une mort atroce. Sauf que :  on joue un insecte accroché à une boule, et on va se déplacer dans l'île comme on le ferait dans un flipper. L'intégration de ces mécaniques tout du long est plutôt maline (on va bien entendu débloquer de nouvelles capacités dans chaque zone explorée, histoire d'enrichir régulièrement la formule) et le jeu a le bon goût de s'arrêter avant que l'on s'en soit lassé.

C'est coloré, blindé de bonne humeur et de musiques joyeuses, et en plus on a un bouton qui sert à faire "PWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET" à volonté. 
Ça en fait un très bon passe temps si vous n'avez pas (encore) pu prendre de vacances, si vous en revenez, ou si vous y êtes et que vous vous y ennuyez.

----------


## ShotMaster

> on a un bouton qui sert à faire "PWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET" à volonté.


C'est clairement la meilleur feature du jeu.

----------


## FrousT

> C'est clairement la meilleur feature du jeu.


J'ai du baisser le son du jeu, j'avais l'impression que mes voisins entendaient le bruit et me jugés par la même occasion  ::ninja::  Et comme quand on se déplace d'une zone à une autre y a pas grand chose à faire, bah.... "PWWWEEEEEEEET PWEEEEEET"

Par contre j'ai pas encore fini, je me perd régulièrement, un comble pour un postier de l'Island Express...

----------


## ShotMaster

Je l'ai fait sur Switch avec les écouteurs dans mon lit. Je pouvais faire "PWEEEEEEET" autant que je voulais. Autant dire que ça faisait souvent "PWEEEEEEEET".

----------


## FrousT

Coquin  :Bave:

----------


## Blackogg

Y'a un achievement qui se débloque quand on a fait PWEEEEEEET 1000 fois, ça a dû me prendre 2h max  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je l'ai fait sur Switch avec les écouteurs dans mon lit. Je pouvais faire "PWEEEEEEET" autant que je voulais. Autant dire que ça faisait souvent "PWEEEEEEEET".


Il y a un mode coop ? Je suis sûr qu'on passerait des après midi entiers à faire "PWEEEEEEET" avec ma copine.

----------


## ExPanda

> Je continue d’entendre du bien de Soma, va quand même falloir que je m’y mette un jour.


Juste fais-le.

Pas un grand intérêt niveau gameplay ou graphismes, mais il faut absolument le faire quand même.

----------


## Zerger

> Y'a un achievement qui se débloque quand on a fait PWEEEEEEET 1000 fois, ça a dû me prendre 2h max


Purée, ca me rappelle Dropsy et l'achièvement avec ses chaussures de clown qui faisaient PWEETTT

----------


## Bobbin

> *Sonic Spinball*
> 
> Non en vrai je l'ai pas encore fini  mais je sais pas si je vais compléter le dernier tableau.
> 
> On a tous kiffé les phases de flipper dans la Casino Night Zone, si si faites pas semblant. Bah du coup on va en faire un jeu complet !
> 
> Alors évidemment si je critiquais le jeu en 1993 après l'avoir payé 385 francs, je serais beaucoup plus sévère. C'est imprécis, le moteur physique est assez foireux, du coup c'est TRES TRES dur (il n'y a qu'une seule vie !), les musiques ne varient pas du ton Robotnik-industriel, et ça manque un poil de lisibilité (le développement a été rushé par SEGA).
> Seulement on est en 2019, je l'ai eu pour rien, j'y joue par curiosité avec un émulateur, et autant j'aime Sonic, autant les flippers m'ont toujours fasciné  les lumières, les couleurs, les rampes tarabiscotées et labyrinthiques... j'adore ça. Et pour le coup, les quatres tables de Sonic Spinball font très fort : elles composent de vrais niveaux vastes et plein de pièges et de triggers. Dans chaque table, il faut réussir à atteindre un certain nombre de Chaos Emeralds pour débloquer l'accès au boss. Et c'est plutôt joli.
> 
> ...


Je l'avais acheté pour quelques francs dans une brocante et ça m'a diverti une heure ou deux. C'est clairement pas un jeu de ouf mais c'est sympa. Et comme souvent avec Sonic, les musiques sont cool !

----------


## Supergounou

> Purée, ca me rappelle Dropsy et l'achièvement avec ses chaussures de clown qui faisaient PWEETTT


J'avais refait le jeu une seconde fois, avec l'option enclenchée, juste pour avoir le succès, j'ai cru que j'allais pas tenir. 

Le pire c'est qu'en connaissant déjà le déroulement des énigmes, j'étais allé plus ou moins en ligne droite, et donc j'ai finit le jeu avant d'avoir fait le nombre de pas nécessaires pour débloquer l'achievement... J'étais allé jusqu'à recharger le jeu et à tourner en rond pendant 10mn (casque éteint, faut pas abuser), mais en vain...

----------


## M.Rick75

le DLC *Mooncrash* de Prey.
C'était vraiment très bien. J'avais été un peu saturé par le jeu de base et le côté roguelite du DLC m'attirait pas plus que ça au départ mais je dois dire, maintenant que j'y ai joué et terminé, que c'est une proposition vachement réussie (ce qu'indiquait déjà les retours sur le topic du jeu).

Le truc un peu con, c'est qu'on peut pas refaire des runs du jeu quand on a terminé tous les objectifs de missions que nous fixe le jeu au départ (et qui guide notre progression).
Quand on relance une partie, la sauvegarde nous balance au début de la séquence épilogue, qui conclut le DLC.

En tout cas, au début, j'avais tout le temps envie d'appuyer sur F5, ce qui correspond souvent à la sauvegarde rapide (on a pas la main sur les sauvegardes, on ne peut que sauvegarder sa progression si on veut faire une pause et quitter le jeu) et du coup, c'était très bien de faire sans, de changer un peu.

----------


## RegisF

*Beyond Oasis* aka la légende de Thor chez nous.



Le jeu possède tout ce que j'aime : de l'aventure, des combats un peu techniques, des éléments de gestion/rpg, des musiques top et des graphismes qui chatoient. Bonus non négligeable, la carte pour se guider est belle.
J'ai quand même pas mal ragé sur les phases de plateforme parfois bien pénible, mais c'est vraiment une réussite.

----------


## Catel

J'ai trouvé que c'était un peu trop mécanique et que ça manquait de vie et de dramatisation.

----------


## Hyeud

Fini a série Déponia, les 3 épisodes + Doomsday, c'était vraiment excellent, bon à chaque épisode il y a eu une énigme abusée qui m'a obligé à regarder la soluce, mais sinon c'est plutôt "cohérent" dans le délire du héros. Le héros, Rufus, est juste génial, un vrai psychopathe, aux plans complètement barjots, très drôle et foncièrement narcissique. Niveau scénario, on frôle le génie, tout se tient et s'emboite parfaitement.
Fan des Monkey Island, achetez ces jeux, maintenant, ils ne valent presque plus rien en plus.

----------


## banditbandit

> le DLC *Mooncrash* de Prey.
> C'était vraiment très bien. J'avais été un peu saturé par le jeu de base et le côté roguelite du DLC m'attirait pas plus que ça au départ mais je dois dire, maintenant que j'y ai joué et terminé, que c'est une proposition vachement réussie (ce qu'indiquait déjà les retours sur le topic du jeu).
> 
> Le truc un peu con, c'est qu'on peut pas refaire des runs du jeu quand on a terminé tous les objectifs de missions que nous fixe le jeu au départ (et qui guide notre progression).
> Quand on relance une partie, la sauvegarde nous balance au début de la séquence épilogue, qui conclut le DLC.
> 
> En tout cas, au début, j'avais tout le temps envie d'appuyer sur F5, ce qui correspond souvent à la sauvegarde rapide (on a pas la main sur les sauvegardes, on ne peut que sauvegarder sa progression si on veut faire une pause et quitter le jeu) et du coup, c'était très bien de faire sans, de changer un peu.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/08/05/a60...8da2aee.md.jpghttps://tof.cx/images/2019/08/05/5a0...2793d8b.md.jpg


La vache comme c'est moche, ceci dit c'est pas sans me faire penser à Halo.

----------


## Zerger

> Fini a série Déponia, les 3 épisodes + Doomsday, c'était vraiment excellent, bon à chaque épisode il y a eu une énigme abusée qui m'a obligé à regarder la soluce, mais sinon c'est plutôt "cohérent" dans le délire du héros. Le héros, Rufus, est juste génial, un vrai psychopathe, aux plans complètement barjots, très drôle et foncièrement narcissique. Niveau scénario, on frôle le génie, tout se tient et s'emboite parfaitement.
> Fan des Monkey Island, achetez ces jeux, maintenant, ils ne valent presque plus rien en plus.


Yep, Deponia c'est top. En plus, Doomsday joue super bien avec les paradoxes temporelles, même au niveau des énigmes  ::):

----------


## Astasloth

En 15 heures, voilà que je viens de terminer l'histoire de *Pit People*. Parce que pour ce qui est du contenu, je suis loin d'en avoir fait tout le tour...

Globalement, j'ai bien aimé, même si ce ne sera pas mon jeu préféré de chez Behemoth (j'avais adoré Battleblock Theatre, je crois que c'est lui mon préféré... Surtout qu'il y a des chats gardiens de prison et ça bat tout le reste ça). L'humour à la con est toujours là évidemment. Les histoires sans queue ni tête aussi (un ours géant de l'espace a enlevé l'enfant d'Horatio, un cultivateur de myrtilles. Horatio, échappant à la mort que lui réservaient un groupe de bandits, décide d'aller récupérer son garçon tout en se faisant quelques amis en chemin) et j'avoue avoir bien ricané en voyant la fin : it all make sense now ! (les vrais comprendront). On retrouve une nouvelle fois Will Stamper, le mec qui était déjà le narrateur complètement timbré de Battleblock Theatre et ses loufoqueries. Et puis il y a les créatures/monstres/personnages trop mignons à capturer...
Bref, c'est un jeu Behemoth quoi.



Pour ce qui est du gameplay, c'est un tactical assez classique. On a des cases. On déplace ses personnages sur les-dites cases. Les ennemis font de même quand c'est leur tour et puis ça se tape dessus quand c'est à proximité. Chaque créature a ses particularités : on a les fées qui font des dégâts de zone de feu (attention au friendly fire), des licornes qui balancent leur corne transformée en missile d'un bout à l'autre de la carte, les mamans trolls qui génèrent des bébés trolls, etc. Il faut donc apprendre à jouer avec tout ça et composer une équipe correcte pour arriver à survivre... Parce que, oui, tous les machins que vous croisez, vous pouvez les capturer (il suffit que l'élu de votre cœur soit le dernier debout à la fin du combat et de bénéficier d'un personnage capable de lancer un filet pour l'attraper).
Le seul reproche que j'ai à faire au gameplay, comme beaucoup l'ont fait avant moi, c'est le fait qu'il est impossible de sélectionner la victime que les personnages vont frapper autrement qu'en arrivant à placer ces derniers de façon à ce qu'ils n'aient qu'un seul ennemi sur les cases adjacentes. Si deux, trois ou quatre ennemis se situent sur des cases qui touchent un de nos personnages, ce dernier frappera aléatoirement l'un ou l'autre, parfois plusieurs s'il dispose de plusieurs frappes. Et ça donne parfois naissance à des moments frustrants où il ne faudrait plus qu'un seul coup pour abattre un ennemi, mais le jeu décide que les héros préféreront en taper un autre.

Mis à part ça, c'est un chouette petit jeu, bourré de quêtes annexes à la con dont je suis loin d'avoir fait tout le tour.
Je pense que j'y reviendrai encore quelques heures, mais je ne pense pas faire le 100% parce qu'il y en a vraiment de trop.

----------


## Murena

*Risen*

Mon premier Pyranna Bytes, acheté y a des années et tout juste terminé. 

J'ai beaucoup aimé. Pourtant ça partait très mal, les premières heures de jeu ont été pénibles: je me faisais one-shot par des furets et j'avais pas assez d'argent pour monter en niveau. J'ai aussi choisi de m'aligner avec le Don donc j'ai passé ces premières heures éprouvantes dans un vieux marais qui pue. Une fois débarqué à Port Faranga les choses ont commencées à s'améliorer mais j'ai faillit abandonner sur le début tant j'avais l'impression d'être bloqué. 
Le jeu fait un super taf quand il s'agit de faire ressentir la monté en puissance du personnage. On commence en flippant devant un loup affamé et on finit par défoncer des meutes de loups noirs par grappe de 5. L'exploration est top aussi, l'île regorge de détails et de trucs à trouver et à faire. Techniquement le jeu a de beau restes et offre toujours de superbes panoramas. 
Mon seul regret c'est les deux derniers chapitres en deça ou on crapahute beaucoup dans des cavernes. Genre tout les donjons du jeux ont été concentrés sur la fin.



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ajouterais aussi que le boss de fin craint des fesses et que j'ai trouvé con que le jeu file l'armure et l'arme la plus puissante via la quête principale. ça rend notre progression un peu caduque (t'es expert épée? Pas de pot voilà une hache!)



Je viens de commencer le deuxième opus et pour l'instant je suis assez refroidit. La nouvelle interface est dégueue et le système de combat est très en dessous de celui du premier.

----------


## Zerger

Tu viens de découvrir les jeux Pyrana Bytes, que ce soit Risen ou gothic: beaucoup de trainage dans la boue au début, et une fin baclée  ::): 

Je suis aussi sur le 2, et pour l'instant, je surkiffe. Les combats sont différents (la magie ne sert plus vraiment à buter des monstres), c'est vrai que certaines compétences semblent bien inutiles (dégainer pendant un dialogue). Mais niveau exploration et quêtes, ca me plait bien pour l'instant. Et l'univers de pirates est sympa  ::):

----------


## Petit parapluie

Laissez tomber et foncez sur Elex, leur dernier titre. Il me semble qu'il était soldé y a pas longtemps. 
Leurs meilleurs jeux c'est (évidemment) Gothic 1/2 et même 3, Risen 1, Elex.

----------


## Baynie

Je viens de finir la campagne principale de *Dishonored*, en hard, high chaos (en gros j'essaie d'être fufu 30 secondes puis je bute tout le monde).

Je comprend pas trop les critiques que j'ai vues à la sortie du jeu, comme quoi on est "punit" si on joue pas en fufu/no kill. J'ai joué en butant tout le monde, et 'ai jamais eu l'impression que le jeu me mettait des bâtons dans les roues. On croise un peu plus d'infectés par la peste et de rat en high chaos, mais comme dans ce mode de jeu je bute tout le monde, je m'en fous. Une grenade dans le tas, si ça rameute des gardes je les bute aussi. Que demande le peuple. 

Le jeu était sympa, mais y'a quand même deux trois déceptions:
-- j'ai trouvé le jeu beaucoup plus linéaire que ce  quoi je m'attendais. Surtout dans la deuxième partie du jeu (à partir de notre capture par Daud). Je m'attendais à une "immersive sim" où je peux faire un peu ce que je veux, mais en fait y'a vraiment des goulot d'étranglement dans le level design des missions qui font que la progression est vraiment balisée.
-- les combats sont pas si terribles que ça. Y'a pas mal de trucs qui sont gadget au final : genre je prends possession d'un mec qui vient de tirer avec son flingue pour qu'il se prenne sa propre balle qu'on a stoppée avec le pouvoir d'arrêt du temps: ça coûte 2 potions de mana cette merde ; personne fait ça à part pour le succès steam. Les attaques d'adrénalines ralentissent le temps mais on est pas invincible en fait, donc si y'a un mec planqué au loin qui te tire dessus avec son flingue tu peux te faire buter au milieu de l'animation, donc ça sert à rien non plus parce qu'il vaut mieux être mobile qu'être bloqué dans une animation pendant 5s. Au final y'a pas beaucoup de pouvoir vraiment utiles. 

J'ai profité de ce jeu pour tester le steam controller:
-- les vibrations sont* horribles*, ça couine, ça grince. C'est dégueulasse. Je comprends pas comment ils peuvent vendre un produit pareil. Désactivez cette merde le plus vite possible. 
-- les pavés tactiles sont mille fois plus précis qu'un stick analogiques, et on peut configurer la détection des mouvements pour avoir deux modes de visée (le pavé tactile pour les mouvements larges, la détection des mouvements pour la visée précise).
-- le pavé de gauche peut recevoir plus de raccourcis qu'une croix directionnelle, on peut avoir les 10 raccourcis d'armes d'une config clavier. 

Perso jouer au clavier me fait mal à la main gauche, au point que j'avais délaisser les FPS. Avec le steam controller, je pense que je vais tester des jeux sur lesquels j'avais fait l'impasse (genre la série metro ). Désactivez les vibrations et c'est bon.
Et aussi l'ergonomie du menu de configuration est nulle à chier. Faut avoir envie de s'investir là-dedans.

Par contre si vous êtes 100% heureux avec le clavier/souris, le steam controller sert à rien. C'est juste pour les gens qui aiment pas le c/s, mais sont quand même au courant que c'est mieux pour certains jeux.

----------


## Zerger

> Laissez tomber et foncez sur Elex, leur dernier titre. Il me semble qu'il était soldé y a pas longtemps. 
> Leurs meilleurs jeux c'est (évidemment) Gothic 1/2 et même 3, Risen 1, Elex.


Je note Elex pour la suite. Mais je tiens à finir Risen 2 quand meme  ::):

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Laissez tomber et foncez sur Elex, leur dernier titre. Il me semble qu'il était soldé y a pas longtemps. 
> Leurs meilleurs jeux c'est (évidemment) Gothic 1/2 et même 3, Risen 1, Elex.


Elex j'ai laissé tomber très vite en raison des nombreux bugs de déclencheur.
En arrivant chez les clerics le jeu a considéré que j'avais déjà fait certaines quêtes principales alors que ce n'était pas le cas. Les mécaniques étaient sympa mais comme l'histoire était devenu incompréhensible j'ai désinstallé.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Katana Zero* (sur Switch)
Bon ben voilà, pas de surprise, c'est une grosse tuerie. La DA est à se rouler par terre en poussant des petits couinements, le gameplay est parfait, rien à rajouter, rien à enlever. A part la musique (qui déchire tout de même), c'est clairement plusieurs crans au dessus d'un *Hotline Miami*

L'histoire se suit avec grand plaisir, les dialogues intéractifs sont très bien pensés, les mécaniques de gameplay s'adaptant à l'histoire pour mieux nous surprendre

Mais comme tous les excellents jeux, ca semble trop court et on en veut toujours plus. Le jeu nous fait heureusement espérer un DLC, et en attendant, le mode Speedrun et les armes alternatives permettent de relancer le jeu avec grand plaisir.

Petit aparté pour dire que j'aime ma Switch d'amour, et que je sens que je vais racheter pas mal de petits jeux que j'ai sur PC (dont The Messenger par exemple), car le format est bien plus adapté.

----------


## Petit parapluie

> Elex j'ai laissé tomber très vite en raison des nombreux bugs de déclencheur.
> En arrivant chez les clerics le jeu a considéré que j'avais déjà fait certaines quêtes principales alors que ce n'était pas le cas. Les mécaniques étaient sympa mais comme l'histoire était devenu incompréhensible j'ai désinstallé.


Pas eu ce problème, mais c'est probablement résolu aujourd'hui  ::P:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Petit aparté pour dire que j'aime ma Switch d'amour, et que je sens que je vais racheter pas mal de petits jeux que j'ai sur PC (dont The Messenger par exemple), car le format est bien plus adapté.


À quel niveau c'est plus adapté ? Parce que je trouve que justement la Switch est parfaite pour les jeux 2D (les performances pour la 3D sont globalement très décevantes).

----------


## La Marmotta

*Hellblade : Senua's Revenge* : Une aventure courte, 6 heures, mais tellement belle et intense ! Le jeu est beau à mourir, les expressions faciales de Senua sont hallucinantes et l'actrice est excellente. On s'attache instantanément à elle et ça en devient même un élément de gameplay car le jeu vous prévient très vite qu'en cas de trop nombreuses morts, c'est le game over définitif. 
On évolue dans un enfer nordique linéaire, très bien narré, en résolvant des énigmes assez simples. Elles consistent à trouver le bon angle pour faire apparaître des runes qui ouvrent des portes.
Les combats sont simples mais ont une bonne patate, desservis par des animations à tomber. Pas de HUD, l'immersion est totale du début à la fin, le tout renforcée par un son binaural 3D de toute beauté. 
Il lui manque un tout petit quelque chose pour être un chef d'oeuvre mais c'est clairement un jeu qui m'a marqué à vie, Senua est une de mes héroïnes préférées est la narration est une des plus intelligente que j'ai jamais vue.

Je vous le recommande chaudement.

----------


## Chan

> *Katana Zero* (sur Switch)
> Bon ben voilà, pas de surprise, c'est une grosse tuerie. La DA est à se rouler par terre en poussant des petits couinements, le gameplay est parfait, rien à rajouter, rien à enlever. A part la musique (qui déchire tout de même), c'est clairement plusieurs crans au dessus d'un *Hotline Miami*
> 
> L'histoire se suit avec grand plaisir, les dialogues intéractifs sont très bien pensés, les mécaniques de gameplay s'adaptant à l'histoire pour mieux nous surprendre
> 
> Mais comme tous les excellents jeux, ca semble trop court et on en veut toujours plus. Le jeu nous fait heureusement espérer un DLC, et en attendant, le mode Speedrun et les armes alternatives permettent de relancer le jeu avec grand plaisir.
> 
> Petit aparté pour dire que j'aime ma Switch d'amour, et que je sens que je vais racheter pas mal de petits jeux que j'ai sur PC (dont The Messenger par exemple), car le format est bien plus adapté.





 :Vibre:

----------


## banditbandit

> *Hellblade : Senua's Revenge* : Une aventure courte, 6 heures, mais tellement belle et intense ! Le jeu est beau à mourir, les expressions faciales de Senua sont hallucinantes et l'actrice est excellente. On s'attache instantanément à elle et ça en devient même un élément de gameplay car le jeu vous prévient très vite qu'en cas de trop nombreuses morts, c'est le game over définitif. 
> On évolue dans un enfer nordique linéaire, très bien narré, en résolvant des énigmes assez simples. Elles consistent à trouver le bon angle pour faire apparaître des runes qui ouvrent des portes.
> Les combats sont simples mais ont une bonne patate, desservis par des animations à tomber. Pas de HUD, l'immersion est totale du début à la fin, le tout renforcée par un son binaural 3D de toute beauté. 
> Il lui manque un tout petit quelque chose pour être un chef d'oeuvre mais c'est clairement un jeu qui m'a marqué à vie, Senua est une de mes héroïnes préférées est la narration est une des plus intelligente que j'ai jamais vue.
> 
> Je vous le recommande chaudement.


Ouais une ambiance particulière genre l'antre de la folie, en plus du jeu de l'actrice ce sont les petites voix qui participent beaucoup à l'immersion. En ce qui concerne le game over définitif je suis mort très souvent et je n'ai rien vu de la sorte.

----------


## Supergounou

> En ce qui concerne le game over définitif je suis mort très souvent et je n'ai rien vu de la sorte.


Oui c'est du flan, y a pas de gameover.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Ouais une ambiance particulière genre l'antre de la folie, en plus du jeu de l'actrice ce sont les petites voix qui participent beaucoup à l'immersion. En ce qui concerne le game over définitif je suis mort très souvent et je n'ai rien vu de la sorte.




Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai joué le jeu en y croyant à ce game over. En ayant peur pour Senua à chaque affrontement, à chaque coup reçu. ressentir la panique s'installer quand elle est blessée ou encerclée, et ça rajoute quelque chose au jeu. Le sentiment que chaque échec est à payer lourdement. Après avoir fini le jeu, je me suis renseigné si ce game over était vrai ou si c'était du bluff. Il s'agit en fait d'une fausse menace mais j'ai trouvé ça très malin de la part des développeurs. Comme une manière d'insuffler un peu de la paranoïa de Senua directement dans l'esprit du joueur.



Oh et puis cette musique, ce combat  ::love::  :

----------


## banditbandit

Oui c'est d'autant plus malin qu'au combat final ton destin est scellé.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *Hellblade : Senua's Revenge* : Une aventure courte, 6 heures, mais tellement belle et intense ! Le jeu est beau à mourir, les expressions faciales de Senua sont hallucinantes et l'actrice est excellente. On s'attache instantanément à elle et ça en devient même un élément de gameplay car le jeu vous prévient très vite qu'en cas de trop nombreuses morts, c'est le game over définitif. 
> On évolue dans un enfer nordique linéaire, très bien narré, en résolvant des énigmes assez simples. Elles consistent à trouver le bon angle pour faire apparaître des runes qui ouvrent des portes.
> Les combats sont simples mais ont une bonne patate, desservis par des animations à tomber. Pas de HUD, l'immersion est totale du début à la fin, le tout renforcée par un son binaural 3D de toute beauté. 
> Il lui manque un tout petit quelque chose pour être un chef d'oeuvre mais c'est clairement un jeu qui m'a marqué à vie, Senua est une de mes héroïnes préférées est la narration est une des plus intelligente que j'ai jamais vue.
> 
> Je vous le recommande chaudement.


Il te manque juste de le refaire avec un casque VR... L'immersion est hallucinante (mais vraiment ) et le GamePlay est remarquablement bien pensé

----------


## Zerger

Faut vraiment que je rajoute ce jeu à ma wishlist

----------


## La Marmotta

> Il te manque juste de le refaire avec un casque VR... L'immersion est hallucinante (mais vraiment ) et le GamePlay est remarquablement bien pensé


Autant la VR m'a jamais intéressé, autant pour Hellblade je me dis que ça peut valoir le coup. Qu'est-ce qui change niveau gameplay ?



> Faut vraiment que je rajoute ce jeu à ma wishlist


Ça se joue très vite. En 6h c'est plié, et c'est très dur de décrocher.

----------


## Valenco

Et le générique de fin qui me laisse encore tout chose...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Autant la VR m'a jamais intéressé, autant pour Hellblade je me dis que ça peut valoir le coup. Qu'est-ce qui change niveau gameplay ?


Rien de spécial, sauf que là, entre le son spatialisé, et la thématique du jeu, couplé à l'immersion qu'apporte la VR, l'expérience devient complètement dingue. Niveau VR, ils ont fait leur max pour limiter les soucis dit du "je sens que je vais gerber".

Bref, un jeu de base très bon, et auquel la VR apporter un plus impressionnant (et pas un simple gimmick vu que le jeu de base vaut le coup)

----------


## Hilikkus

> l'expérience devient complètement dingue.


Vu la thématique du jeu c'était la moindre des choses  ::ninja:: 

(pardon)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

*A Short Hike*

C'est pas très long, mais adorable et relaxant. Si vous avez acheté le humble monthly d'avril vous l'avez deja et une clé steam a ete ajoutée il y a quelques jours, donc foncez dessus...

----------


## Helix

*Observation*
Très bonne ambiance à la façon 2001 L'odyssée de l'espace, version Kubrick qui n'explicite pas tout.
Pour peu que l'on passe les contrôles un poil rudimentaires, on s'immerge bien dans la peau d'un ordinateur de station spatiale.
Pour le coup, je suis complètement en phase avec le test d'Ellen Replay. Top.

----------


## Azareth

*Dishonored 2*

Ça reprend tout ce qui a fonctionné du premier opus qui m'avait énormément plu ! Mais voila c'est du réchauffé et au final je me suis retrouvé déçu d'avoir choisi de faire cette suite. Je savais que ce serais du réchauffé et de la redite. Mais j'avais tellement adoré le premier que je me suis jeté sur celui-ci quand je l'ai vu en soldes... 

Malheureusement, ce qui m'avait plu c'était la découverte de toutes les possibilités, la découverte des chemins alternatifs. La, ayant déjà bien poncé le 1, le 2 ne m'a rien fait découvrir mais m'a fait utiliser mes connaissances du premier.

Il me reste l'épisode Death of the outsider à faire, mais je vais laisser un peu de temps entre les deux, j'ai trouvé la fin du 2 poussive et je me suis "forcé" à le terminer.

En conclusion c'est un bon jeu mais si vous avez fait le 1, du réchauffé et de la redite.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Until dawn*,
C'est pas dingue. Jeu narratif à mis chemin entre un resident evil et un telltale/quantic dream. Scénario = Un melting pot de films et jeux d'horreur sauf qu'on a les clichés des étudiants fétards/ en chaleur/ angoissés qui m'emmerde profondément. L'animation des visages est bizarre. J'ai sacrifié volontairement des gens car ils me tapaient sur les nerfs. Résultat : un seul survivant en fin d'aventure, alors que le gars (je dis pas qui) n'a même pas vu le dénouement et était totalement secondaire.
 Un jeu psn+ du mois, ça vaut pas le coup de lâcher un billet dessus. Préférez un resident evil (remake, 7, 4 ou 2 remake) bien que dans until y'a moins de backtracking.

----------


## Baalim

> *Until dawn*,
> C'est pas dingue. Jeu narratif à mis chemin entre un resident evil et un telltale/quantic dream. Scénario = Un melting pot de films et jeux d'horreur sauf qu'on a les clichés des étudiants fétards/ en chaleur/ angoissés qui m'emmerde profondément. L'animation des visages est bizarre. J'ai sacrifié volontairement des gens car ils me tapaient sur les nerfs. Résultat : un seul survivant en fin d'aventure, alors que le gars (je dis pas qui) n'a même pas vu le dénouement et était totalement secondaire.
>  Un jeu psn+ du mois, ça vaut pas le coup de lâcher un billet dessus. Préférez un resident evil (remake, 7, 4 ou 2 remake) bien que dans until y'a moins de backtracking.


J'avais vraiment beaucoup ce jeu que j'avais bingé en un week end.
Si les clichés du film d'horreur type vendredi 13, halloween, détour mortel te gonflent, tu n'étais clairement pas le client pour ce jeu.

----------


## Baynie

> *Until dawn*,
> C'est pas dingue. Jeu narratif à mis chemin entre un resident evil et un telltale/quantic dream. Scénario = Un melting pot de films et jeux d'horreur sauf qu'on a les clichés des étudiants fétards/ en chaleur/ angoissés qui m'emmerde profondément. L'animation des visages est bizarre. J'ai sacrifié volontairement des gens car ils me tapaient sur les nerfs. Résultat : un seul survivant en fin d'aventure, alors que le gars (je dis pas qui) n'a même pas vu le dénouement et était totalement secondaire.
>  Un jeu psn+ du mois, ça vaut pas le coup de lâcher un billet dessus. Préférez un resident evil (remake, 7, 4 ou 2 remake) bien que dans until y'a moins de backtracking.


Moi aussi j'avais été déçu, surtout par la fausse promesse des choix et des conséquences.
Y'a vraiment des points de passage obligatoiresdans l'histoire, quels que soient ne choix précédents.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> J'avais vraiment beaucoup ce jeu que j'avais bingé en un week end.
> Si les clichés du film d'horreur type vendredi 13, halloween, détour mortel te gonflent, tu n'étais clairement pas le client pour ce jeu.


Si j'aime bien Halloween, ça, la colline a des yeux (d'aja), haute tension les deux jordan peele et cie mais les étudiants de ce type me font chier. 
J'ai littéralement posé la manette lors des séquences de courses poursuite d'emi après ne pas l'avoir aidé d'une mort quasi-certaine. Elle s'en est sorti malgré tout. Bon elle est décédée plus loin. Mais c'était mon perso cobaye du jeu ^^.
J'ai surtout eu des morts cons de chez cons.

----------


## Ruvon

*Football Game*

Fini *Football Game*, un Point&Click très classique de Cloak&Dagger Games dont j'avais bien aimé le taf sur Mudlarks ou A Date in the Park.

(Mes retours sur ces deux jeux : Mudlarks / A Date in the Park )

*Football Game* est un jeu court (environ 1h), plutôt facile et (soyons honnêtes) assez mal dessiné mais j'ai apprécié l'histoire et la façon dont elle se dévoile. Vaut le prix pour 1h de gameplay et l'OST de Jupiter-C est sympa.

----------


## Kaelis

Je fais amende honorable concernant *Blood* que j'avais laissé tombé à force de me prendre la tête avec DOSBox. Mais je l'ai acheté une deuxième fois  :<_<:  en version *Fresh Supply* qui tourne parfaitement sur un PC d'aujourd'hui...




Et je me suis éclaté comme un fou, c'est brutal, vif, très varié et évidemment le jeu a ce charme inimitable avec son mauvais esprit et ses _sprites_ magnifiques  ::lol:: 




L'arsenal est très cool à utiliser avec quelques pièces de choix dont un excellent pompe et surtout des bâtons de dynamite un brin technique à utiliser mais dont il est impossible de se lasser. J'ai bien du mal à penser à des ennemis plus amusants à dégommer que les _cultists_ et les zomblards de ce jeu. Entre eux et les soldats de FEAR, ça ne taillait pas des crayons chez Monolith.




Les niveaux sont assez complexes, j'ai été occasionnellement bloqué en cherchant la porte que la dernière clé trouvée ouvre mais à part ça c'est un bonheur à explorer.

Et le jeu est difficile à tel point que le mode de difficulté définit la façon de jouer. Je recommanderais de commencer en "Lightly Broiled" (seulement) même pour les joueurs expérimentés qui veulent se défouler. En "Well Done" il faudra utiliser la touche F5 en permanence d'autant que le jeu a tendance à planquer des _cultists_ à chaque virage (du hit-scan et des fusils à pompes derrière chaque porte). C'est très frustrant quand on découvre le jeu, à réserver pour une deuxième partie.

Il n'y a pas de bonne raison de ne pas y jouer  :Perfect:

----------


## Big Bear

Ouais Blood une référence. Et oui, il est une bonne difficulté, le mode facile = le mode le plus difficile des Far Cry, la licence casue. Mais j'ai toujours eu peur des mains qui étranglent et des gargouilles. Pareil dans Blood 2, les sangsues, horribles.

----------


## schouffy

Et voilà j'ai envie de le refaire maintenant  ::(:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Darksiders*, que je voulais refaire avant de lancer sa suite. J'ai bien mieux apprécié mon premier run dessus. Dans mon souvenir, seule la partie dans les sables m'avait un peu saoulé. Là, la partie avec les portails m'a ennuyé au plus haut point. Et certains boss m'ont bien énervé aussi. J'ai passé globalement un bon moment, mais j'étais content d'en voir le bout...

----------


## Pluton

> Ouais Blood une référence. Et oui, il est une bonne difficulté, le mode facile = le mode le plus difficile des Far Cry, la licence casue. Mais j'ai toujours eu peur des mains qui étranglent et des gargouilles. Pareil dans Blood 2, les sangsues, horribles.


Va-y termine Far Cry 1 en very hard une main dans le slip, on en reparle après.  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Les Trigens  :Boom:

----------


## Zerger

> Va-y termine Far Cry 1 en very hard une main dans le slip, on en reparle après.


Far Cry 1 en réaliste et sans le patch de la détection ennemie  ::trollface::

----------


## RegisF

> Je fais amende honorable concernant *Blood* que j'avais laissé tombé à force de me prendre la tête avec DOSBox. Mais je l'ai acheté une deuxième fois  en version *Fresh Supply* qui tourne parfaitement sur un PC d'aujourd'hui...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et je me suis éclaté comme un fou, c'est brutal, vif, très varié et évidemment le jeu a ce charme inimitable avec son mauvais esprit et ses _sprites_ magnifiques 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'avoue c'est tentant même si je ne suis pas trop amateur du genre. Tu l'as chopé où ? Il y a des petits éléments de gestion type ressources ou inventaire ? Des énigmes ? Ou c'est est-ce du painkiller-like ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oui y a un inventaire, et en effet y a de la gestion au niveau de la bouffe et de l'eau, qu'on récupère dans les camps ennemis. Y a aussi un arbre de talents, des perks à débloquer, 3 classes différentes, un avatar personnalisable et des skins d'armes dans des loot boxes.

----------


## Kaelis

Je l'ai pris sur Good Old Games, il n'y a pas de gestion d'inventaire à part les munitions pour les modes de difficulté les plus élevés et il y a très peu d'énigmes. On progresse en trouvant des clés qui ouvrent des portes (jusqu'à 6 clés différentes dans un niveau) et on peut chasser les secrets pour varier les plaisirs.

C'est très classique, faut compter une bonne douzaine d'heures pour faire les 6 épisodes.

À part mettre les bons raccourcis clavier pour nos AZERTY, c'est prêt à l'emploi sur un PC moderne !

----------


## BentheXIII

*Wolfenstein - The Old Blood*

Un gros Mouif/10 . J'avais été super emballé par The New Order, et j'avais du coup des attentes très grande vis-à-vis de celui-ci... jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte qu'il ne s'agissait en fait qu'un DLC du premier. Tout n'était pas à jeter, y'a des personnages assez marrant dans le même style grand-guignolesque du premier 

Spoiler Alert! 


comme le maton Jaeger dont le discours au cours du combat dans la taverne est à mourir de rire dans le rôle turbo con de la série

...



Spoiler Alert! 



MAIS PUTAIN DE ZOMBIES DE CHIE ET D'INFILTRATION DE MES DEUX, ON EST PAS DANS SPLINTER CELL BORDEL  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  .




C'est même pas que le jeu est dur du fait de la juxtaposition des deux, c'est juste que c'est chiant et loin de ce que le premier Wolfenstein faisait si bien  :Emo: .

Je vais attendre un peu avant de me prendre le prochain "vrai" Wolfenstein, à savoir The New Colossus.

----------


## Kaelis

La phase d'infiltration avec les clebards au début est interminable mais sinon je m'étais beaucoup amusé (bien plus que sur le "prochain vrai" comme tu dis et ne répéteras peut-être pas  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## RegisF

> Je l'ai pris sur Good Old Games, il n'y a pas de gestion d'inventaire à part les munitions pour les modes de difficulté les plus élevés et il y a très peu d'énigmes. On progresse en trouvant des clés qui ouvrent des portes (jusqu'à 6 clés différentes dans un niveau) et on peut chasser les secrets pour varier les plaisirs.
> 
> C'est très classique, faut compter une bonne douzaine d'heures pour faire les 6 épisodes.
> 
> À part mettre les bons raccourcis clavier pour nos AZERTY, c'est prêt à l'emploi sur un PC moderne !


Merci, je vais sans doute me laisser tenter !

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Blood c'est vraiment un classique à faire.

Il n'est pas si dur, il a juste une difficulté inversée : les premiers niveaux de chaque épisode sont les plus durs, car on a pas débloqué grand chose coté armes, les ressources sont rares (y a pas autant de packs de vie et de munitions que dans un doom), et ca pullule d'ennemis considérés "faibles" par les développeurs alors que ce sont de très loin les pires ennemis du jeu avec des mitrailleuses à hitscan instantané qui te tuent en 2 secondes.
Par contre plus on avance et plus ca devient facile, avec des ennemis nuls quasi inoffensifs genre les gargouilles ou les araignées.
Blood ca reste vachement sympa pour les niveaux blindés de références aux films et la littérature fantastique/horreur.

----------


## schouffy

La "difficulté inversée" c'est un vrai bug qui touchait les versions originales si je me trompe pas. Le mode difficile devenait le mode facile quand tu rechargeais une partie. ça ne touche évidemment pas Fresh Supply.
Le jeu est assez difficile globalement, mais les premiers niveaux de difficulté sont tout à fait faisables et super plaisants.

----------


## RegisF

Je vais avoir honte de pas acheter le jeu ce soir avec tous ces compliments !

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Wolfenstein Sang-neuf*

C'est court mais c'est long. Une douzaine d'heure, ressenti 35. J'ai pourtant fait les missions secondaires (genre 70%) et l'histoire principale mais cet opus est pas terrible. 3 zones de jeux (sans compter l'intro et le final) où tout se passe. On te file des missions dans ta base et tu vas constamment dans des endroits déjà visités. Les missions secondaire constistent à tuer un méchant, voler ou détruire un item de l'ennemi. On te lache une cinématique d'intro, une de finish et c'est tout. Tout le charme nanardesque des précédents opus n'y est pas.  
J'ai fini qu'une mission en binome avec un type croisé sur le net, tout le reste est fait seul. Du coup le système de binome ne m'a pas plus convaincu que ça. ça offre un seconde chance quand tu meurs pour qu'on te réanime. Ca évite de relancer une mission et de se coltiner un chargement quand on se fait prendre entre deux tirs ennemis.
J'ai eu deux bug ou le script de deux boss ne se déclenchaient pas. Dont un avec un coéquipier online qui s'était invité sur ma partie. 

Dans les opus précédent on avait des scènes dingues : le camps de concentration où on délivre Seth, la lune, Vénus... Ici, rien.
Ca sera un 5 ou 6/10 le mois prochain dans le mag'.

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Wolfenstein Sang-neuf*
> 
> C'est court mais c'est long. Une douzaine d'heure, ressenti 35. J'ai pourtant fait les missions secondaires (genre 70%) et l'histoire principale mais cet opus est pas terrible. 3 zones de jeux (sans compter l'intro et le final) où tout se passe. On te file des missions dans ta base et tu vas constamment dans des endroits déjà visités. Les missions secondaire constistent à tuer un méchant, voler ou détruire un item de l'ennemi. On te lache une cinématique d'intro, une de finish et c'est tout. Tout le charme nanardesque des précédents opus n'y est pas.  
> J'ai fini qu'une mission en binome avec un type croisé sur le net, tout le reste est fait seul. Du coup le système de binome ne m'a pas plus convaincu que ça. ça offre un seconde chance quand tu meurs pour qu'on te réanime. Ca évite de relancer une mission et de se coltiner un chargement quand on se fait prendre entre deux tirs ennemis.
> J'ai eu deux bug ou le script de deux boss ne se déclenchaient pas. Dont un avec un coéquipier online qui s'était invité sur ma partie. 
> 
> Dans les opus précédent on avait des scènes dingues : le camps de concentration où on délivre Seth, la lune, Vénus... Ici, rien.
> Ca sera un 5 ou 6/10 le mois prochain dans le mag'.


C'est moche ça  ::(:  Même si New Colossus n'a pas forcément plu à tout le monde (moi j'ai aimé), il y a effectivement plein de moments mémorables : Vénus bien sûr, mais la maison dans la tornade, la ville KKK, NY dévasté, etc.

----------


## Kaelis

À mon tour d'avoir terminé le DLC *Mooncrash* du dernier *Prey*, c'était intéressant à découvrir.

Pour ceux que les côtés hasard et chronomètre rebuteraient :
Les personnages montent très rapidement en puissance et la progression est conservée d'une partie à l'autre ;On est loin de repartir les mains vides à chaque redémarrage ;C'est une aventure courte et condensée, une dizaine d'heure pour en faire le tour avec une bonne moitié à martyriser les aliens.

J'étais frustré par l'apparition du chrono mais je m'y suis vite habitué. C'est une autre façon de profiter des qualités de Prey, là ce sont les imprévus qui prennent de l'ampleur et qui rendent le jeu plus tendu.

Petite déception concernant la persistance entre les parties successives : c'est très séduisant sur le papier (on devrait réfléchir aux conséquences de tout ce qu'on fait) sauf que ça devient rapidement anecdotique. Pire, certaines actions sont extrêmement balisées et trahissent le principe "un problème a _n_ solutions" (sauf erreur de ma part, j'ai bien cherché pourtant).

Ceci mis à part c'est très recommandable et pas aussi stressant que ça en a l'air (j'y ai été un peu à reculons). Cerise sur le gâteau, les personnages sont très différents et ça donne des idées pour relancer le jeu original  ::):

----------


## amiral_slip

*Humans fall flat*

1er jeu fini en coop avec mon petit de 6 ans.

Bien qu'il fisse l'andouille a danser avec mon perso pour me gonfler, ca s'est plutot bien passé, et a developpé des reflexes gaming surprenant pour sortir des situations.

Autrement, ca n'est qu'un puzzle game en trouadé sans histoire, a la jouabilité ragdoll, ennuyeux parce que trop simple, et abusivement court. Je crois avoir plus reflechi sur silent hill PS1 que HFF.

----------


## akaraziel

*Ori and the Blind Forest*

Mignon, un peu triste mais pas trop, et assez facile dans l'ensemble et trop court, mais très agréable à jouer.

----------


## Murena

*Final Fantasy XIII*

Tenté en 2010 sur xbox360, abandonné au bout d'une dizaine d'heure. J'ai attrapé la trilogie sur Steam bien des années plus tard. J'ai recommencé le premier opus suite à un revisionnage du test de Spoony Experiment et je viens de le terminer au bout d'une partie de 40h soit un run jusqu'au boss de fin, sans couper de cutscenes et en grindant un petit peu ici et là. 

C'est... pas terrible. 

D'abord techniquement. Sur une 1080 ou sur mon laptop avec une 1060, le framerate ondule entre 30 et 50 fps. Certains combats rament un peu si y a beaucoup d'effet, ce qui arrive souvent sur la fin du jeu ou on aligne du Foudre 3 et Ruine 2 à tout bout de champs. Rien d'injouable mais pas vraiment plaisant non plus. 

Scénaristiquement c'est la cata. Je vais pas métendre dessus, ça a été largement documenté. La tentative d'initier le scénario in medias res échoue, c'est impossible de bien comprendre les enjeux sans aller faire un tour dans le wikipédia interne du jeu (voire wikipedia tout court concernant certains aspects du lore) et les dialogue sont insipides, menées par des personnages plats. C'est rempli à ras bord d'incohérence au niveau des motivations des bad guys, moins pour les good guys vu que le plus souvent ils en ont pas. Aussi par moment le scénario s'arrête et il est dit au joueur *explicitement* que les prochaines heures de jeu sont là juste pour faire grinder (le chapitre 10...). 
Tout ça pourrait passer si l'histoire était pas constamment essuyé au visage du joueur via pas moins de 8h30 de cutscenes (presque un quart du jeu!!).

J'ai aussi remarqué que la légende selon laquelle le jeu devient bon au bout de 20h ne se vérifie pas car même si on arrive à la plaine de Pulse, on ne fait que passer à travers pour rejoindre la suite de l'histoire, qui nous fera replonger au coeur d'un long couloir jusqu'à la fin du récit. Le jeu ne libérant pas la totalité du crystarium avant d'avoir vaincu le boss final, on ne pas pas faire toutes les missions annexes sur Pulse sans avoir fini le jeu au préalable. Par conséquent la structure du jeu ne change jamais vraiment. 

Le système de combat se tient dans l'ensemble malgré la dépendance totale du joueur envers l'IA des alliées, qui se permet quelques flottement ici et là, et une difficulté parfois très superficielle causé par les animations des personnages parfois très lents à agir (2 secondes de délai par moment!!), ce qui peut être assez frustrant contre certains boss qui attaquent sans aucun répit. Et encore il suffit qu'un seul ennmi dispose d'un sort de groupe genre Air 3 qui balance les héros dans les airs et on peut se retrouver avec des membre de l'équipe inactif pendant 5 à 10 secondes faciles! Assez frustrant. 

L'OST est pas mal, y a de très jolis morceaux ici et là comme à Oerba par exemple.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le système de combat se tient dans l'ensemble malgré la dépendance totale du joueur envers l'IA des alliées


T'es passé à côté de quelque chose je pense, l'idée c'est de changer constamment de paradigme. Genre tu fais une action, tu switch, tu fais une action, tu switch, ... Ça demande un petit peu de préparation au préalable, mais ça rend le système de combat très dynamique, moins frustrant parce qu'on gère tous les personnages, et ça simplifie beaucoup le jeu.

Si jamais t'es un peu curieux, je t'invite à regarder un speedrun du jeu (pas depuis le début hein, clique un peu au pif vers le milieu et cherche un combat de boss, pour voir).

----------


## Murena

Là je suis perplexe. Je veux dire j'ai changé de paradigme comme un sagouin, en particulier lors des derniers combats. J'ai même expérimenté plusieurs équipes en fonction des différentes capacités dispos pour job sur chaque perso.
Je dis pas que le système de combat n'a pas de profondeur, juste que quand mon pote IA healer laisse crever mon leader parce qu'il s'obstine à vouloir guérir le poison du troisième membre, ça la fout mal. Si on compte sur le synergiste pour placer un bouclier sur les membres de l'équipe, bah il peut le faire en premier ou en dernier en fonction de son humeur. 

Je materai quand même un speedrun du jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> quand mon pote IA healer laisse crever mon leader parce qu'il s'obstine à vouloir guérir le poison du troisième membre, ça la fout mal.


Ça c'est très bizarre, de base les priorités sont bien gérées, buffs attaque avant buffs défense, utilisation de la bonne magie élémentaire contre un ennemi sensible, heal en prio sur un allié faible plutôt qu'un fort, etc... Je sais plus si c'est possible de gérer les prio via le jeu, mais t'aurais pas un peu foiré tes builds?

Sinon ouais, le speedrun est vraiment impressionnant pour voir les possibilités d'optimisation, surtout les combats mais même les esquives de monstres c'est magique.

----------


## Ruadir

*Night Call*

J'aurais tellement aimé mettre plus mais le fait que les 3 enquêtes ne forment pas une histoire intégrale mais en réalité 3 fois le même type de "run" m'a franchement déçu.
Sinon, très beau jeu narratif, d'une justesse dans son écriture et son ambiance qui provoque très rapidement des sentiments, des émotions. 
Musique, DA, personnages, mise en scène : avec peu de moyens, le jeu offre une très belle anthologie de chroniques parisiennes. 

à jouer 1 heure par soirée avant de se couche en sirotant un thé, c'est impeccable !! 

Pour les amateurs de "gameplay", passez votre chemin : l’intérêt du jeu ne réside pas dans son aspect gestion anecdotique ni dans son enquête très secondaire.

PS : Cette BO !!

----------


## Orkestra

*

Gato Roboto* : à 78% et en trois heures.

Un hommage à Metroid mais pas vraiment en metroidvania puisqu'on parcourt une demi-douzaine de zones les unes après les autres et il me semble que chaque zone peut être explorée à 100% avant de passer à la suivante (il y a d'ailleurs très peu d'améliorations de notre personnage qui lui confèrent de nouvelles aptitudes pour débloquer des lieux jusqu'ici inaccessibles).

Graphiquement c'est très réussi; les animations sont top et le noir et blanc plutôt sympa même si j'ai eu quelques soucis de lisibilité (des blocs que je n'avais pas compris que je pouvais casser notamment, et le manque de couleur n'aide pas à se repérer).
Niveau gameplay, c'est pas mal, le chat est très réactif et peut-être un peu trop vif à mon goût (je suis souvent mort en me prenant un ennemi parce que je voulais aller trop vite). Ca reste cependant très simpliste et le level design en relative ligne droite ne m'a pas convaincu.

Vous me direz que pour 6,60€ plein pot, on ne peut pas être trop exigeant, mais si la durée de vie très réduite me convient très bien je dois dire que je garderai de ce _Gato Roboto_ un souvenir un peu fade : pas un mauvais jeu mais pas de quoi me donner envie de le conseiller non plus...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Terminé * Amid Evil*
Heretic version 2019 en gros. C'était plutôt chouette, mais il manque un petit quelque chose, notamment au niveau du feeling des armes. Et  le dernier monde final que je trouve moche et rébarbatif à jouer. Bon ça fait 1/7ème du jeu (chaque monde compte 3 niveaux + 1 combat de boss).
A part ça le level-design est plutôt réussi, les maps sont vastes et fouillées, les environnements sont assez variés, régulièrement oniriques, parfois Escherien, on se sent parfois "écrasé" par ceux-ci ou par les machines qui les habillent, c'est plutôt réussi. Le jeu est principalement orienté baston, évidemment (comptez 100 mobs minimum par map, souvent 120 ou +, et pas que de la chair à canon), y'a un peu de plate-forme (crispante par moments) ou de puzzles simplistes, des recoins à explorer, bref c'est du bon gros old-school moderne. Par contre le jeu n'est pas très difficile, jouer au max directement. Y'aura quelques passages ardus (problème d'équilibrage sur certaines zones concernant les ressources à dispo ou volonté des dévs ? Je n'arrive pas à le déterminer) mais globalement ça se traverse assez facilement.

Après Dusk c'est une chouette surprise. Pas de quoi remiser au placard les vieilleries que sont les vénérables Doom/Blood et autres Quake, mais quand même, ça s'en rapproche.

----------


## PaulPoy

*A Plage Tale: Innocence*, un jeu couloir, dont l'intérêt est plus du côté de la narration que de la jouabilité.
C'était bien, voire un petit peu plus. On sent le petit studio derrière le jeu par le manque de finition (même si c'est joli et travaillé) par rapport au grosse prod de jeux du type, mais l'écriture, l'histoire, l'ambiance, le rythme sont au niveau. Étonnement c'était même assez intéressant à jouer vers la fin du jeu une fois toutes les capacités accessibles. Un côté très "jeu vidéo" trop souvent présent, ce qui casse un peu l'immersion (notamment les phases d'infiltration avec une IA neuneu et un level design pas tjs très logique - obligé de résoudre tout un puzzle parce le perso n'a pas le droit de passer par dessus ce mur de 1,20m de haut par exemple...)
Peut être pas aussi chiadé et fou qu'un Hellblade (ni l'excellentissime fin) malgré 1 ou 2 passages très réussis.

----------


## akaraziel

*Hellblade : Senua's sacrifice*

C'était super bien !

Bon, faut passer outre le côté couloir et les combats pas super intéressants et trop faciles (et je ne me suis rendu compte que sur la fin qu'on pouvait parer ou ralentir le temps....  :Facepalm:  ), en fait faut simplement le prendre comme un walking simulator avec des phases de combat.
Mais son principal défaut ce serait surtout le manque de variété dans les énigmes, très cohérentes vis à vis de ce que veux traiter le jeu (regardez le documentaire si ça vous intéresse), mais trop présentes.

Pour le reste, c'est une réalisation complètement dingue (sans mauvais jeux de mots  ::P:  ) malgré un scénario simpliste qui repose sur la psychose/schizophrénie de l'héroïne qui, elle, en revanche, est super bien traitée et intégrée au jeu. Exemple : l'héroïne entends des voix qui servent le scénario mais peuvent lui indiquer la marche à suivre ou l'averti des dangers pendant les combats. 
D'ailleurs je sais plus qui disait ici qu'on pouvait 

Spoiler Alert! 


faire durer deux combats à l'infini et qu'il fallait deviner qu'il fallait se laisser mourir

 sans la moindre indication par le jeu : c'est faux, les voix nous indiquent quoi faire.
Attention par contre, pas de sous titres dans ces phases, faut comprendre un peu l'anglais. 
En parlant des voix : Jouez.Au.Casque. C'est un atout non négligeable pour l'ambiance tant c'est super bien foutu, et c'est justement cette ambiance le gros point fort du jeu, très sombre, malaisante, mais diablement efficace.

Bref, si vous recherchez une expérience type walking simulator qui traite intelligemment d'un sujet sérieux avec une ambiance du tonnerre, foncez. Par contre, si vous recherchez un jeu d'action, passez votre chemin, c'est pas fait pour ça.  :;):

----------


## Ruadir

> *Hellblade : Senua's sacrifice*
> 
> C'était super bien !


Depuis que je l'ai terminé (2 fois), je pense encore et toujours à ce jeu : à son ambiance, son écriture son propos, sa mise en scène. C'est l'une de mes plus belles expériences. L'immersion est exceptionnelle et ces frissons quand j'y repense à certaines scènes.  ::wub:: 




> _In this waking nightmare where all dreams come true, 
> You searched for control, a way to pull through. 
> When you were in love you left him in tears 
> To smother your furies and banish your fears. 
> But in darkness they came, through stormy black seas. 
> They raided these shores. Do you still hear his screams? 
> And now that you're home he's so far away. 
> They've taken his soul. To these gods you cannot pray._






> En parlant des voix : Jouez.Au.Casque.


Je ne me souviens plus où j'avais lu ça, mais les professionnels du milieu ne tarissaient pas d'éloges à propos du sound design qui était, pour certains, en avance sur le reste de la production vidéoludique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Au casque c'est génial pour l'audio, clairement.
Bon après le faire 2 fois, non, c'est une expérience unique pour ma part, je pense que ça gâcherait plus qu'autre chose. Comme pour tous les Walking Simulator, remarque.

----------


## Ruadir

> Au casque c'est génial pour l'audio, clairement.
> Bon après le faire 2 fois, non, c'est une expérience unique pour ma part, je pense que ça gâcherait plus qu'autre chose. Comme pour tous les Walking Simulator, remarque.


Je suis globalement friands de Walking simulator. 
Un peu comme toi, j'ai toujours peur de refaire ce type de jeu, mais pour Hellblade, le deuxième run a été aussi bon que le premier, j'ai redécouvert quelques petites subtilités et c'est toujours un plaisir de replonger dans une ambiance aussi travaillée.
Je n’exclu pas d'y revenir un jour prochain.

Les WS qui n'arrivent pas à passer la barrière du second run chez moi se cantonnent aux "Telltale-like" comme Walking Dead, Wolf among Us ou Life Is Strange sans doute à cause du format épisodique.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Hellblade : Senua's sacrifice*
> 
> D'ailleurs je sais plus qui disait ici qu'on pouvait 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> faire durer deux combats à l'infini et qu'il fallait deviner qu'il fallait se laisser mourir
> 
>  sans la moindre indication par le jeu : c'est faux, les voix nous indiquent quoi faire.


C'est Kelexe, faut dire il s'attendait à un jeu de combat avec tutoriel.  ::lol::

----------


## akaraziel

> Au casque c'est génial pour l'audio, clairement.
> Bon après le faire 2 fois, non, c'est une expérience unique pour ma part, je pense que ça gâcherait plus qu'autre chose. Comme pour tous les Walking Simulator, remarque.


Je suis d'accord.
Le jeu m'aura clairement marqué et j'en garderai un très très bon souvenir mais je pense pas refaire un second run un jour, à la rigueur il me manquerait que certains "shrines" (ceux qui parlent de la mythologie nordique) à trouver, mais j'ai vraiment peur que le jeu n'ai plus le même impact. Après c'est vrai qu'il est rapide à faire.





> Depuis que je l'ai terminé (2 fois), je pense encore et toujours à ce jeu : à son ambiance, son écriture son propos, sa mise en scène. C'est l'une de mes plus belles expériences. L'immersion est exceptionnelle et ces frissons quand j'y repense à certaines scènes.


Clairement, c'est exceptionnel, et le docu en rajoute une couche (alors que je regarde jamais ce genre de trucs habituellement). Gros coup de coeur alors que je ne cours pas après les jeux du genre.  ::wub::

----------


## banditbandit

*Might & Magic Clash of Heroes*

Petit rpg en tour par tour qui se présente sous la forme d'un genre de puzzle game 3d match. C'était vachement bien (dans le genre c'est le truc où j'ai le plus accroché depuis gems of war), mais contrairement à GoW ya une vrai histoire les protagonistes sont nombreux, les dialogues sont sympa et en plus ya une touche d'humour qui permet de pas trop prendre la situation (tragique) au sérieux. Les graphismes sont agréables même si c"est un peu cheap niveau animations, les musiques sont très bien aussi. 

Reste le denier niveau avec un boss à points de vie qui m'a gâché l'expérience, en plus ce dernier niveau est pas ouf et j'ai du leveler tout en économisant mes unités parce que évidement ici il n'y a pas de marchands  :Facepalm:  , j'aurais bien repris une save pour m'éviter ce calvaire mais la dernière bonne date de 12 heures.  :ouaiouai:  Manque aussi une touche pour accélérer les tours parfois longuets.

Résultat j'ai passé des heures pour vaincre le dernier Boss, dommage pour un jeu qui se veut avant tout casu. Autre déception, les succès qui sont difficiles à avoir, ya même pas un succès quand on termine le jeu (alors qu'on l'a quand même bien mérité  ::):   )

Bref, très bon petit jeu tactique que je recommande malgré la dernière partie décevante.

----------


## KiwiX

*Onimusha : Warlords*

4h de jeu donc très court mais aussi très cool ! Je l'avais jamais fait, ça fait plaisir et c'est rapide.

----------


## Nono

> *Dishonored 2*En conclusion c'est un bon jeu mais si vous avez fait le 1, du réchauffé et de la redite.


Il y a quand même des niveaux incontournables dans le 2, ne serait-ce que pour se prendre un cours de level design. Je ne connais rien de comparable au manoir de Jindosh, ou à la maison de Stilton. Que ce soit sur le plan technique, ou sur l'idée globale qui fait fonctionner ces niveaux, c'est mémorable. Je n'ai pas retenu ce genre de prouesse dans Death of the Outsider par contre.

----------


## Luxunofwu

> Je n'ai pas retenu ce genre de prouesse dans Death of the Outsider par contre.


Rien d'aussi exceptionnel que Jindosh et Stilton ( ::wub:: ), mais le gros morceau du milieu de Death of the Outsider (la préparation puis le braquage de la banque) est assez mémorable tout de même, c'est du Dishonored classique sur le design mais du Dishonored très en forme. Le reste du jeu fait très réchauffé par contre oui, si ce n'est un dernier niveau qui renouvelle un peu la direction artistique mais ne réussit pas à proposer un level design à la hauteur à coté.

Bref, ne pas enchainer DOTO juste après Dishonored 2, c'est vraiment un coup à s'overdoser.

----------


## KiwiX

*Vermintide 2
*
On va dire que c'est terminé, j'ai fait les 3 actes et ce sale jeu de chie plante juste avant la fin de Skittergate donc qu'ils aillent se faire empapaouter.
Plus qu'à farmer comme un mongolien pour passer tous les persos lvl max mais je doute que ça arrive.

----------


## Nono

> Rien d'aussi exceptionnel que Jindosh et Stilton (), mais le gros morceau du milieu de Death of the Outsider (la préparation puis le braquage de la banque) est assez mémorable tout de même


Ha oui en effet, super niveau. Mais il a fallu que je regarde une vidéo Youtube pour m'en souvenir. Alors que Dishonored 2 est vraiment gravé dans ma mémoire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il y a quand même des niveaux incontournables dans le 2, ne serait-ce que pour se prendre un cours de level design. Je ne connais rien de comparable au manoir de Jindosh, ou à la maison de Stilton. Que ce soit sur le plan technique, ou sur l'idée globale qui fait fonctionner ces niveaux, c'est mémorable. Je n'ai pas retenu ce genre de prouesse dans Death of the Outsider par contre.


Non mais cherche pas c'est comme le premier. Etonnant une suite qui reprend la recette de son prédécesseur, d'ailleurs...  ::P: 
Disho 2 c'est une putain de bonne leçon de level-design, le premier reste intéressant, même encore aujourd'hui,  mais  ils ont mis les bouchées doubles sur les maps de la suite. Accessoirement y'a un deuxième perso et pas mal de nouveaux pouvoirs pour changer l'approche. Un peu déçu par l'add Outsider aussi, même si objectivement les niveaux restent très bons (la banque  ::love::  ).

----------


## Astasloth

Comme c'était mon dernier jour de congé, j'en ai profité pour terminer *Yakuza Kiwami 2*.

C'était vraiment très bien. Mention spéciale à la fin pleine de rebondissements en mode "tu croyais que c'était fini ? Hé bien NON ! Prends un rebondissement dans la tronche !", et puis 5 minutes après "Quoi ? Tu t'es encore fait avoir en croyant que c'était fini cette fois-ci ? Mais non !"

Système de combat toujours très cool, les compétences un peu mieux équilibrées que dans Kiwami (au moins on ne termine pas l'entièreté de l'arbre de compétence à la moitié du jeu  ::lol::  ) et le nouveau moteur est vraiment bien. Le jeu est très beau et j'ai vraiment été impressionnée par l'immersion dans Kamurocho dans les premières minutes du jeu tellement tout a l'air grand et lumineux. Les perspectives sont beaucoup mieux rendues (et j'ai pu comparer facilement parce que mon homme est en retard sur moi et vient de commencer Kiwami... Ca m'a fait bizarre de revoir la ville sur l'écran de son pc, ça m'a paru moche en comparaison  ::P:  ).
Les personnages sont toujours aussi barrés/attachants/fous furieux/trop cool (biffez la mention inutile) et c'est vraiment chouettes de retrouver ceux qu'on apprécie et de découvrir les nouveaux.
Et puis il y a toujours une montagne de trucs à la con à faire. J'ai été d'ailleurs très heureuse de retrouver le cabaret-club (dont le gameplay est un copié-collé de celui de Yakuza 0 mais avec Kiryu en manager) et les histoires des filles qui y bossent. Par contre, je n'ai pas terminé Majima Kensetsu, je ne suis pas très fan... Mais je crois que je vais quand même relancer le jeu pour le terminer, par amour pour Majima et pour le voir un peu plus.

J'ai aussi beaucoup apprécié la Majima saga, même si j'aurais bien voulu que ce soit un peu plus développé que juste devoir suivre l'histoire sans possibilité de faire évoluer Majima ou d'avoir réellement des activités à lui. Mais ça c'est juste parce que je kiffe ce perso depuis Yakuza 0... Au moins j'ai de nouveau pu le contrôler en combat et ça faisait plaisir de retrouver son style plus vif que celui de Kiryu.

Bon, maintenant c'est chiant parce que je n'ai pas Yakuza 3 pour enchaîner... J'ai juste Yakuza 6 (on m'a offert l'édition avec l'artbook). Mais du coup j'ai un peu peur que ça ne fasse un trop grand écart entre les deux. J'ai peur de louper des événements et des références à d'autres opus en passant directement à celui-là.

----------


## Nono

> *Metro 2033 Redux*- combats contre les monstres trop confus et brouillon, on sait jamais s'ils sont vraiment morts


Leur animation de mort se lance des heures après qu'on les a achevé, et ça en fait les pires passages du jeu.



> - Le doublage FR: j'aurais du jouer dans une autre langue, car le doublage FR m'a semblé vraiment mauvais. Melnik notamment est vraiment caricatural, c'était ridicule. Dommage aussi que notre perso ne parle pas


En russe, Metro 2033 n'est pas mal.
Par contre, méfiance pour Last Light : seuls les conversations liée au scénario sont sous-titrées. Toutes les conversations des PNJ qui font leur vie à côté deviennent incompréhensibles. Et il y en a plus que dans 2033

----------


## pipoop

> Comme c'était mon dernier jour de congé, j'en ai profité pour terminer *Yakuza Kiwami 2*.
> 
> C'était vraiment très bien. Mention spéciale à la fin pleine de rebondissements en mode "tu croyais que c'était fini ? Hé bien NON ! Prends un rebondissement dans la tronche !", et puis 5 minutes après "Quoi ? Tu t'es encore fait avoir en croyant que c'était fini cette fois-ci ? Mais non !"
> 
> Système de combat toujours très cool, les compétences un peu mieux équilibrées que dans Kiwami (au moins on ne termine pas l'entièreté de l'arbre de compétence à la moitié du jeu  ) et le nouveau moteur est vraiment bien. Le jeu est très beau et j'ai vraiment été impressionnée par l'immersion dans Kamurocho dans les premières minutes du jeu tellement tout a l'air grand et lumineux. Les perspectives sont beaucoup mieux rendues (et j'ai pu comparer facilement parce que mon homme est en retard sur moi et vient de commencer Kiwami... Ca m'a fait bizarre de revoir la ville sur l'écran de son pc, ça m'a paru moche en comparaison  ).
> Les personnages sont toujours aussi barrés/attachants/fous furieux/trop cool (biffez la mention inutile) et c'est vraiment chouettes de retrouver ceux qu'on apprécie et de découvrir les nouveaux.
> Et puis il y a toujours une montagne de trucs à la con à faire. J'ai été d'ailleurs très heureuse de retrouver le cabaret-club (dont le gameplay est un copié-collé de celui de Yakuza 0 mais avec Kiryu en manager) et les histoires des filles qui y bossent. Par contre, je n'ai pas terminé Majima Kensetsu, je ne suis pas très fan... Mais je crois que je vais quand même relancer le jeu pour le terminer, par amour pour Majima et pour le voir un peu plus.
> 
> J'ai aussi beaucoup apprécié la Majima saga, même si j'aurais bien voulu que ce soit un peu plus développé que juste devoir suivre l'histoire sans possibilité de faire évoluer Majima ou d'avoir réellement des activités à lui. Mais ça c'est juste parce que je kiffe ce perso depuis Yakuza 0... Au moins j'ai de nouveau pu le contrôler en combat et ça faisait plaisir de retrouver son style plus vif que celui de Kiryu.
> ...


Majima mériterait son episode rien que pour lui.
De ce que j'ai entendu/lu tous les yakuza apres le 2 sont bof bof tendance meh

----------


## Valenco

_A Plague Tale: Innocence_

J'ai adoré plein de choses : l'histoire, les personnages, les graphismes, la direction artistique, les rats, les dialogues.

Dommage selon moi que la force de ces excellents éléments soit atténuée par des phases de gameplay que j'ai trouvées dispensables. Notamment des phases d'infiltration ou de combats qu'il faut recommencer plusieurs fois pour cause de game over et qui cassent le rythme du récit.

Dans le même ordre d'idées, 

Spoiler Alert! 


vers la fin, la scène oú le jeune forgeron (j'ai oublié son nom) meurt sous les flèches pour protéger ses amis. 

J'ai du recommencer plusieurs fois ce passage car je mourais bêtement, ce qui a fortement dilué l'aspect dramatique de ce moment.

Toujours est-il que je garderai un grand souvenir de ce jeu et de ses personnages. Je le rangerai sur mon étagère à côté de Hellblade.

Cette bande de gamins m'a vraiment émue et je n'ai qu'un seul vrai regret : celui de les avoir quittés. ::cry::

----------


## poulpator

> _A Plague Tale: Innocence_
> 
> J'ai adoré plein de choses : l'histoire, les personnages, les graphismes, la direction artistique, les rats, les dialogues.
> 
> Dommage selon moi que la force de ces excellents éléments soit atténuée par des phases de gameplay que j'ai trouvées dispensables. Notamment des phases d'infiltration ou de combats qu'il faut recommencer plusieurs fois pour cause de game over et qui cassent le rythme du récit.
> 
> Dans le même ordre d'idées, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Ha bah à une semaine près c'est tout pareil. Et exactement la même pour le passage cité  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De ce que j'ai entendu/lu tous les yakuza sont bof bof tendance meh


Je suis ok avec toi, mais tu prends des risques sur ce forum  ::ninja:: 

(Sinon le 6 est mieux branlé que les 3, 4, et 5 je trouve)

----------


## Blackogg

> Bon, maintenant c'est chiant parce que je n'ai pas Yakuza 3 pour enchaîner... J'ai juste Yakuza 6 (on m'a offert l'édition avec l'artbook). Mais du coup j'ai un peu peur que ça ne fasse un trop grand écart entre les deux. J'ai peur de louper des événements et des références à d'autres opus en passant directement à celui-là.


Si jamais tu veux garder l'ambiance sans risquer de faire l'histoire dans le désordre, tu peux faire un pas de côté et jouer à Judgement  ::lol:: 

Et à tous les coups Judgement va faire une grosse référence à Yakuza 3, 4 ou 5 à un moment et je vais me faire engueuler parce que j'aurais dû mieux me renseigner avant  :Emo:

----------


## Harest

> *Hellblade : Senua's sacrifice*
> C'était super bien !
> Bon, faut passer outre le côté couloir et les combats pas super intéressants et trop faciles (et je ne me suis rendu compte que sur la fin qu'on pouvait parer ou ralentir le temps....  ) ...


Par curiosité la difficulté était mise sur quel paramètre ? Je n'y ai joué qu'un peu moins de 2h parce qu'il tournait pas bien sur mon PC actuel, mais c'était paramétré avec la difficulté qui se scale (par défaut me semble) et je qualifierais pas les combats de trop faciles du coup.
Par contre, je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de faire quasiment tout le jeu sans ralentir le temps ("focus"). Sur le 1er boss il me semblait pourtant que c'était obligatoire à partir d'un moment. Pour la parade j'imagine oui que c'est optionnel, pour le coup je l'ai beaucoup utilisée sur ces ~2h. Peut-être que ça joue dans le scaling aussi ce qui expliquerait la sensation de combats trop faciles  ::huh::

----------


## Astasloth

> Si jamais tu veux garder l'ambiance sans risquer de faire l'histoire dans le désordre, tu peux faire un pas de côté et jouer à Judgement 
> 
> Et à tous les coups Judgement va faire une grosse référence à Yakuza 3, 4 ou 5 à un moment et je vais me faire engueuler parce que j'aurais dû mieux me renseigner avant


Ben rigole, mais je lorgne déjà dessus depuis qu'il est sorti en me demandant si je ne devrais pas plutôt acheter celui-là en attendant...

----------


## Blackogg

> Ben rigole, mais je lorgne déjà dessus depuis qu'il est sorti en me demandant si je ne devrais pas plutôt acheter celui-là en attendant...


Ah mais c'était une remarque tout à fait sérieuse.
En remarque moins sérieuse, j'aurais suggéré Fist of the North Star  ::P:

----------


## akaraziel

> Par curiosité la difficulté était mise sur quel paramètre ? Je n'y ai joué qu'un peu moins de 2h parce qu'il tournait pas bien sur mon PC actuel, mais c'était paramétré avec la difficulté qui se scale (par défaut me semble) et je qualifierais pas les combats de trop faciles du coup.
> Par contre, je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de faire quasiment tout le jeu sans ralentir le temps ("focus"). Sur le 1er boss il me semblait pourtant que c'était obligatoire à partir d'un moment. Pour la parade j'imagine oui que c'est optionnel, pour le coup je l'ai beaucoup utilisée sur ces ~2h. Peut-être que ça joue dans le scaling aussi ce qui expliquerait la sensation de combats trop faciles


En normal.  :;): 
Alors oui, tu dois focus sur les ennemis en "brume", mais j'avais pas tilté que ça ralentissait aussi les ennemis normaux, du coup je considère que je ne l'ai découvert qu'à la fin puisque jusqu'à la fin j'en faisais une utilisation très situationnelle.
Pour la parade : elle est pétée. L'intervalle nécessaire à une parade parfaite est très large (sans doute due à la lenteur des ennemis), et le contre qui suit fait très très mal. Et si on la foire on ne prend pas de dégâts, on est juste assommé (ce qui ne pose pas de soucis puisque les ennemis sont lents). C'est con parce que j'ai trouvé le bouton par hasard en me trompant parce que je l'ai confondu avec celui pour courir.  ::P: 
Résultat : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sur le combat de fin j'ai voulu continuer un peu en sachant pertinemment qu'il fallait se laisser tuer comme le suggèrent nos "voix", entre les parades qui two shot les mobs de base, leur lenteur, le focus, la regen de vie et la fenêtre très généreuse sur les esquives, j'étais presque increvable.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Ion Fury*, encore un FPS en hommage au bon vieux temps où je jouais à autre chose. Là c'est carrément un nouveau jeu sur l'illustre Build Engine. J'ai trouvé ça sympa sans plus.

Les niveaux sont énormes et plutôt chiadés. C'est bourré de détails, de secrets très bien planqués et de bidules interactifs à trifouiller. Il faut reconnaître que c'est du très bon travail, même si l'univers cyberpunk du jeu est tiédasse et que c'est un peu au détriment de l'action qui n'est pas toujours lisible (c'est un peu trop sophistiqué à mon goût).

Côté jeu de tir ça m'a paru correct. Ça fait le boulot pour une partie mais c'est pas assez jouissif pour un deuxième service. L'arsenal est assez banal avec des redondances et des oublis : trois grenades différentes et pas de lance-roquettes ? La plupart des armes doivent être rechargées ce qui m'agace un brin, ça hache les séquences de _run and gun_.






Le jeu est bien équilibré, je conseillerais le mode Ultra Viscera (3/4) avec ce qu'il faut de munitions pour avoir à gérer un minimum ses ressources et des ennemis costauds mais pas trop (le pompe permet encore d'éclater du menu fretin en un tir).






Faut compter neuf heures pour en venir à bout sans trop s'acharner sur les secrets. Les plus motivés arrivent à taper au-delà des vingt heures.

Pourquoi pas, mais pourquoi pas jouer à autre chose  :Cafe2:

----------


## JR_DALLAS

*Ion Fury* pour moi aussi

Je trouve qu'il y a une dissonance total entre l'armement (tout pourri) dans Ion Fury et le level design (excellent). On a des niveaux très ouverts, très verticaux, beaucoup d'environnement très large, avec des ennemis à la fois en grand nombre et très espacés (ils sont pas souvent groupés). 
Et pour combattre dans ce genre de level, on a un fusil à pompe imprécis, un lance grenade lent, des bombes autoguidées très lente, des mitrailleuses imprécises qui vident leurs munitions en moins de 10s, et une arbalete mou du cul sans zoom qui peut tirer plusieurs carreaux en rangée (vachement utile...). Bref un armement parfait pour des levels étriqués avec des ennemis en groupe, sauf que les niveaux sont l'exact contraire de ca. Du coup aucune de ces armes ne donnent l'impression d'être efficace  ::|: 
Finalement la meilleure arme c'est encore le pistolet de base et son tir alternatif aim-bot.

----------


## Kaelis

Voilà, je défendrais un peu le pompe pour les affrontements à moyenne portée (assez nombreux vers la fin) mais pour le reste je suis bien d'accord.

En plus les ennemis lointains sont assez difficiles à voir vu que le jeu est assez terne et sombre. Le tir secondaire du revolver est très utile, je m'en suis beaucoup mais pas pour le fun : pour me débarrasser des ennemis pénibles (aussi bien les araignées que les ennemis volants qui tirent des roquettes).

Et le recul à gérer sur la mitraillette, quelle idée  ::huh:: 






Sinon la bande-son est cool  ::):

----------


## pesos

Merci pour vos retours, je vais attendre les soldes pour le prendre. Je vais plutôt me tourner vers Dusk ou Amid Evil pour le moment !

----------


## akaraziel

*Metro Exodus*

C'était assez mal parti parce que c'était pas super fluide en 1080p (avec un i5 4690k, une GTX970 et 8go de ram), même en low.
Puis après un OC du processeur et quelques bidouilles dans le panneau de config Nvidia, c'était déjà bien plus agréable, j'ai pu y jouer en 1080p/high à 60fps la grosse majorité du temps...
A savoir, le jeu ne se lançait qu'en mode sans échec, donc obligé de le relancer le jeu à chaque fois suite au plantage du premier lancement. Visiblement c'est pas propre à la version Gamepass PC.

Techniquement donc, c'est pas parfait. C'est capricieux, gourmand, mais c'est joli malgré une perte de détails en arrière plan comme si les environnements plus lointains étaient dans une résolution plus faible. Mais c'est peut-être dû aux réglages ou au mode sans échec.
A part ça, j'ai passé un très bon moment. J'ai trouvé ça plutôt bien écrit dans l'ensemble, c'est simple et efficace tout en se permettant des moments plus "familiaux" pendant les transitions entre chaque zone. Mine de rien ça donne pas mal de relief aux personnages et ça les rend attachants.
Pour le jeu en lui même, c'est du *Metro* mais dans de petites zones ouvertes, avec des environnements différents à chaque fois, donc les habitués ne seront pas perdus tout en apportant un tout petit peu de neuf.

----------


## azruqh

> Merci pour vos retours, je vais attendre les soldes pour le prendre. Je vais plutôt me tourner vers Dusk ou Amid Evil pour le moment !


Et tout le monde te criera : _DUSK_, _DUUUUSK_ !!!! Et moi je te crierai _AMID EVIL_, _AMID EVIIIIL_ !!!! Et tu seras bien avancé. #ninja

----------


## Supergounou

*Pictopix* (2017)



Picross.

Je ne vais pas revenir sur le principe du picross, je pense que vous avez tous une idée même minime de quoi il s'agit. Pictopix c'est du picross, mais très bien réalisé et avec un contenu énorme. Les images à découvrir sont souvent jolies, référencées et/ou rigolotes. Les puzzles sont super bien fichus et progressifs en difficulté, pour ordre d'idée à la fin il me fallait environ 1h pour faire un tableau, 1h30 pour les plus durs. Plusieurs modes de difficulté sont disponibles, et si le plus hard laisse le joueur complètement libre, les aides applicables guideront agréablement les moins téméraires d'entre nous.

200 tableaux différents, plus de 100h à tout finir en difficulté max, 6€. Rarement vu un jeu avec un aussi bon rapport durée de vie/prix.

En lancer le jeu, je savais que j'allais bien aimer, et au final j'ai adoré. Je recommande à tous les fans de puzzle-game, et à ceux qui ont aimé les Hexcells - le picross reste moins fun parce que forcément il y a moins de mécaniques, mais les 2 jeux ont beaucoup de similitudes et putain ce que c'est addictif!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et tout le monde te criera : _DUSK_, _DUUUUSK_ !!!! Et moi je te crierai _AMID EVIL_, _AMID EVIIIIL_ !!!! Et tu seras bien avancé. #ninja


Beh nan il prend les 2 et c'est bon  ::):

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Walking Dead Saison 2*
Suite aux événements de la 1ere saison, on incarne Clémentine qu'on retrouve en compagnie de Christa et Omid, 1 jeune couple rencontré précédemment.
Forcément ça part rapidement en cacahuète, Clem se retrouve seule et doit ensuite composer avec un nouveau groupe pas forcément très accueillant.

Bon, je vais pas vous parler du gameplay hein, on joue pas à un jeu TT pour ça  ::P: 
Sinon du bien et du moins bien par rapport à la claque du 1er ... Déjà, jouer une petite fille à laquelle on s'est déjà attaché c'est bien, mais cela met une barrière entre le joueur et le perso : dans le 1 on entrait dans la peau de Lee et on cherchait avant tout à protéger Clem ; ici on *joue* Clem', du coup au début je faisais mes choix comme si c'était ma gamine et pas "moi" (je sais pas si je suis clair  ::unsure:: ). Par la suite, ça s'améliore et on se glisse peu à peu dans le perso avec les responsabilités croissantes qui lui sont confiées dans le groupe, notamment avec l'arrivée du bébé.
Pour les thématiques abordées, je les trouve plus subtiles (et plus sombres) que dans le 1 : ici, on va plus loin que le simple fait de chercher à survivre et protéger les siens à tout prix ; la saison 2 parle de la notion de "famille", des façons de gérer un groupe de survivants, de l'impact de tels événements sur le caractère des gens et de l'impossibilité de sauver quelqu'un contre son gré. 
Même si les choix en chemin continuent d'être illusoires (le fameux "untel s'en souviendra", ou les gens qu'on peut sauver ou pas mais qui finissent quand même par mourir malgré tout juste après), la saison débouche sur 5 fins possibles suite à un "vrai" choix particulièrement difficile.

J'ai enchaîné sur le début de la saison 3 ("final frontier") et mes choix continuent d'être importés en début de partie, mais pour quel impact ? En effet, on commence dans la peau d'un Latino et pas de Clém (mais on sera amenés à la rencontrer + tard). En tout cas, la partie graphique paraît + jolie et le jeu passe "enfin" en VOSTFR (pour l'instant je le regrette d'ailleurs un peu). Reste à voir si je vais continuer et tout me faire dans la foulée (la saison 4 attend sagement sur EGS) ou si je fais 1 pause pour pas m'en lasser (auquel cas *Hellblade* me tend les bras)

----------


## PaulPoy

> Fini *Walking Dead Saison 2*Bon, je vais pas vous parler du gameplay hein, on joue pas à un jeu TT pour ça


A noter que le gamplay change pas mal par rapport à la saison 1 qui avait encore des phases de point&click (légères), qui disparaissent quasiment dès cette saison.
Pour les choix (~illusoires), je les avais trouvés dans l'ensemble moins intéressants que ceux de la saison 1, bien plus "évidents", moins cornéliens. Ce, confirmé par les % globaux des autres joueurs. Bcp de 60/40 ou 70/30 quand l'équilibre de ceux de la saison 1 était + homogène.

----------


## Gorillaz

Le gameplay dans le 3 a l'air encore + simpliste : avant fallait viser à la souris, pour l'instant il m'a suffi d'appuyer sur Q/E/les boutons de déplacements  ::P: 

Ensuite bah pour ma part environ 1 coup sur 2 j'ai fait les choix qu'une minorité de joueurs ont fait, ce que tu évoques ne m'a donc pas forcément sauté aux yeux.
Cela dit, tu as sans doute raison : je me souviens encore du 1 avec tuer ou pas les frères cannibales, abandonner ou pas Lilly, laisser tomber Ben ... Sans doute moins de moments "déchirants" dans le 2
Autre chose que j'ai trouvé intéressant dans le 2 : on croise et perd de vue pas mal de monde sans savoir ce qu'il advient d'eux ensuite, cela retranscrit bien le côté "fin du monde" (même si ça peut être un peu frustrant)

----------


## PaulPoy

C'est possible que les choix - déchirants soient aussi du au fait qu'on joue Clementine, une enfant, et non plus Lee, leader du groupe de survivants.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> *Pictopix* (2017)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Picross.
> 
> Je ne vais pas revenir sur le principe du picross, je pense que vous avez tous une idée même minime de quoi il s'agit. Pictopix c'est du picross, mais très bien réalisé et avec un contenu énorme. Les images à découvrir sont souvent jolies, référencées et/ou rigolotes. Les puzzles sont super bien fichus et progressifs en difficulté, pour ordre d'idée à la fin il me fallait environ 1h pour faire un tableau, 1h30 pour les plus durs. Plusieurs modes de difficulté sont disponibles, et si le plus hard laisse le joueur complètement libre, les aides applicables guideront agréablement les moins téméraires d'entre nous.
> 
> 200 tableaux différents, plus de 100h à tout finir en difficulté max, 6€. Rarement vu un jeu avec un aussi bon rapport durée de vie/prix.
> ...



C'est super addictif. 

Je ne te remercie pas.

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'ajoute qu'il y a un petit côté meta bien fichu dans *Pictopix*. Certains succès steam sont retors !

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ajoute qu'il y a un petit côté meta bien fichu dans *Pictopix*. Certains succès steam sont retors !


Pour ça j'avoue que j'ai triché... mais effectivement c'est plutôt bien pensé !

----------


## Kaelis

Fini le *Prey* de 2006 : c'est très linéaire, court, simple... et bien cool dans son genre  ::): 

L'intro est remarquable, ça commence fort avec un personnage principal original et surtout qui sonne juste. Tommy, un indien cherokee désabusé, veut quitter sa réserve qu'il considère comme une impasse. Quand les aliens déboulent pour l'embarquer avec ses proches, il n'enchaîne pas les punch-lines de dur à cuire fusil à pompe à la main. C'est un type normal, furieux et angoissé par la situation (il y a de quoi). Je pense que les amateurs de jeux vidéo "mieux écrits" y seront sensibles.

Parenthèse pour le scénario et sans spoiler : c'est de la pure SF sans prétention, pas de pirouette "mais en fait" en fin de jeu. Pas la peine de chasser les indices  ::ninja:: 

Le gameplay est sommaire. L'arsenal limité et les fusillades molles du genou font tout juste l'affaire, tandis que les "énigmes" à base de portails et de gravité chamboulée sont vite expédiées. Ces dernières ont l'avantage d'être plutôt impressionnante.






Techniquement ça tient encore bien la route (après un patch officiel et une bidouille rapide pour jouer sur un écran moderne). Il n'y a que la géométrie plutôt disgracieuse qui détonne.






C'est court, 5h30 très satisfaisantes en étant bloqué sur quelques puzzles.

C'est à faire pour les amateurs de FPS solo balisés avec une histoire bien racontée. Le jeu a disparu des rayons mais on peut le trouver d'occasion sur le net à un prix dérisoire, ça coûtera le facteur.

----------


## Gorillaz

Je me souviens que j'avais bien aimé à l'époque. Maintenant va falloir que je m'attaque à celui de 2017 (aucun lien  ::P: )

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je me souviens que j'avais bien aimé à l'époque. Maintenant va falloir que je m'attaque à celui de 2017 (aucun lien )


Oui, à part le nom il n'a strictement rien à voir. D'où la déception de certains et une décision bien débile de la part de Bethesda.

----------


## Louck

*Destiny 2* (la partie F2P: Campagne et les 2 premières extensions)

Avec des potes, on avait décidé de jouer à Destiny 2 dès qu'il est passé F2P: Ca faisait un moment qu'on n'avait pas joué à un pur AAA, et il avait un composant coop.
Malheureusement, cela n'a duré que quelques jours: mes potes ont rushés le jeu, alors que pour ma part je n'avais pas beaucoup de temps. Je me suis arrêté à la moitié de la campagne (

Spoiler Alert! 


après avoir libéré Clayde

) avant d'avoir repris le jeu très récemment, avec pour but de finir la partie campagne/solo.

Etant un bon AAA, il essaye d'impressionner le joueur avec ses backgrounds, ses effets, et son côté cinématographique. Je ne dirais pas que le jeu est extrêmement beau, mais il cherche à impressionner le joueur, et c'est déjà pas mal.
A part ca... le jeu n'est pas non plus extraordinaire.

Du côté du gameplay, le jeu n'est pas mauvais, il a quelques bonnes idées. Par exemple, la "puissance" de l'équipement permet d'encourager la progression, tout en évitant l'effet de powercreep et de garder l'équilibrage des armes quelque soit le niveau. En vrai, le jeu doit juste comparer la valeur de puissance avec la valeur des mobs pour appliquer un bonus/malus sur les dégâts et la résistance du joueur (ou un truc du genre). Au final, c'est une solution très pratique pour faire progresser le joueur, tout en offrant un challenge à son niveau, sans baiser l'équilibrage du jeu par la monté en puissance.
Le problème, c'est que les développeurs font le minimum: le contenu du jeu reste le même du début jusqu'à la fin et certains niveaux recommandent un certain niveau de puissance pour encourager de grinder le contenu annexe (qui est souvent le même). Ca devient très rapidement répétitif. De plus qu'on ne te garantie pas tout le temps que tu vas gagner un équipement "plus puissant" que celui que tu possèdes: A un moment donné, j'avais eu du mal à progresser car le jeu m'offrait très souvent des objets avec une faible puissance.

L'écriture du jeu est pas terrible. Lors de la campagne, les concepteurs ont voulu faire des séquences pour donner une identité au gros vilain du jeu, pour donner un sens à ce qu'il fait. Mais ca reste assez bateau et tout s'écroule bêtement à la fin.
D'ailleurs, j'ai rarement vu un jeu-vidéo mal vendre ses boss. Avant d'en affronter un, les protagonistes t'annoncent qu'ils sont "très méchants", ils ont "tués plein de gardiens", "fait attention à toi", etc... :

- "Cool, un boss à affronter !"
- _Le boss apparaît_: "A grou Grou!".
- _Je balance mon super chargé dans sa gueule, parce que c'est cool._
- _One shot - Le boss disparaît dans un éclat de feu et de cendre._
- "Ah".

Sans parler du boss final de la campagne qui, même s'il était plus endurant que tout les autres, donnait l'impression d'affronter un télétubbies volant et qui brille.

Ca c'est un peu amélioré avec les extensions, mais ce n'est pas non plus fou.
Dans la "Malédiction d'Osiris", on t'annonce que tu vas entrer dans un "labyrinthe infinie", que "personne n'en est sortie". Je trouvais l'idée cool. Sauf que bien sûr, ton personnage y entre comme dans un moulin et y sort comme rien ne c'est passé. Et ils ont produit 3 ou 4 missions autour de ce niveau avec quasiment les mêmes templates. Niveau répétitivité, tu ne peux pas faire pire.
Dans "l'Esprit tutélaire", ils n'ont pas refait cette même faute, mais accéder à leurs missions nécessitent beaucoup plus de puissances. Obligé de faire du grind, à abuser des gains journaliers (heureusement) pour pouvoir avoir l'équipement nécessaire.


Le jeu a un composant PvP, qui semble beaucoup plus peaufinés. Mais ce n'est pas mon dada et je me fais souvent explosé par des joueurs bien meilleurs. Le gambit est une bonne idée, mais après quelques parties, on fait rapidement la même chose, sur un terrain qui ne change pas beaucoup.


Bref, c'est un bon petit défouloir, ca brille aux yeux, mais ca s'arrête là.

----------


## Ruvon

> - "Cool, un boss à affronter !"
> - _Le boss apparaît_: "A grou Grou!".


 :^_^:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je suis passé totalement à côté de ce titre. Le tuto interminable m'a emmerdé, l'idiotie profonde des affrontements et des ennemis m'a blasé, quelques matchs PvP ne m'ont pas réellement convaincu, et le grind m'a laissé indifférent.
Pourtant j'avais un pote qui était mordu et on aurait pu progresser en coop sans souci, mais après avoir tourné en rond à un moment de level design conçu avec le derche, j'ai pris le recul nécessaire et constaté que je me faisais chier depuis le premier clic. 
Je vois bien pourquoi ça a pu avoir du succès sur consoles, ces PC castrés sortant des jeux simplets pour gens peu éclairés, mais sur PC ce truc est imbuvable d'âneries et il est impossible que ça ne nous saute pas au visage.
Le pote a qui ça a plu a défini ça comme un truc qui se joue en mode no brain pour passer le temps sans effort quand t'es crevé, j'en ferais pas un argument marketing pour autant.

----------


## banditbandit

> Fini le *Prey* de 2006 : c'est très linéaire, court, simple... et bien cool dans son genre 
> 
> L'intro est remarquable, ça commence fort avec un personnage principal original et surtout qui sonne juste. Tommy, un indien cherokee désabusé, veut quitter sa réserve qu'il considère comme une impasse. Quand les aliens déboulent pour l'embarquer avec ses proches, il n'enchaîne pas les punch-lines de dur à cuire fusil à pompe à la main. C'est un type normal, furieux et angoissé par la situation (il y a de quoi). Je pense que les amateurs de jeux vidéo "mieux écrits" y seront sensibles.
> 
> Parenthèse pour le scénario et sans spoiler : c'est de la pure SF sans prétention, pas de pirouette "mais en fait" en fin de jeu. Pas la peine de chasser les indices 
> 
> Le gameplay est sommaire. L'arsenal limité et les fusillades molles du genou font tout juste l'affaire, tandis que les "énigmes" à base de portails et de gravité chamboulée sont vite expédiées. Ces dernières ont l'avantage d'être plutôt impressionnante.
> 
> 
> ...


 Hum barracuda !  :;): 

Je trouve que c'est encore vachement joli pour un vieux truc, t'as utilisé un Mod ? J'avais testé avec Sikkmod qui vient de Doom 3 comme c'est le même moteur et c'était bien mais ça rendait pas comme sur tes vidéos.

Pour les puzzles il y avait un systéme de cubes qui servaient de teleporteurs renversants, un genre de Portal avant l'heure.

----------


## Kaelis

Pas de mod, c'est le jeu direct installé depuis le DVD  ::P: 

Le patch 1.4 sert à dégager SecuROM (et pas besoin de .exe _no CD_).

----------


## Nono

Si t'as une version DVD originale, le numéro de série est steamable (en tout cas c'était le cas pour moi).

----------


## Kaelis

Ah ouais ça a marché  ::o: 

Sur un jeu d'occaz, c'est une première pour moi.

----------


## Supergounou

*Hidden Paws* (2018)



Hidden objects en 3D.

Voilà un genre que je ne connais pas du tout, les jeux Hidden Objects. Le principe a l'air chiant à souhait: chercher des objets précis dans des décors fixes, souvent dans des environnements en 2D. On compare souvent ce genre aux point'n click que j'affectionne particulièrement, pourtant je n'avais jamais osé vraiment franchir le pas. En fait si, j'ai joué à Hidden Folks y a pas si longtemps, parce qu'il était souvent cité en bien ici et ailleurs - perso je l'ai trouvé rigolo au début, toutefois très/trop vite fouillis mais surtout très répétitif. Alors quand j'ai vu débarquer ce Hidden Paws, un Hidden Objects en 3D où il faut rechercher des chats (que j'adore encore plus que les point'n click), j'ai craqué.

Pour la faire court: Hidden Paws c'est vraiment très moyen. 

Les déplacements (de base) sont catastrophiques, n'hésitez pas à passer dans les menus pour rendre l'expérience (un peu) moins désagréable. On se retrouve à chercher toujours la même chose: des chats, et des pelotes de laine. Les environnements sont toujours les mêmes, ah non il y a un petit changement à un moment et on passe sur ce qui est peut-être ce qui peut se faire de pire: un thème Noël. Les objets interactifs (parce que oui, les chats peuvent se cacher dans des tonneaux, des coffres de voiture, voir des tas de bois, bravo à eux) sont, là encore, toujours les même. Les musiques sont nulles (ce thème de Noël, pitié !). Y a aucun à côté, pas de trucs rigolos à rechercher, à débloquer, des objectifs secondaires, je sais pas, un truc.

Au final on se retrouve à faire la même chose pendant 3h, tourner en rond sur un île en fouillant chaque tonneau et en regardant sous chaque arbre, jusqu'à trouver les matous nécessaires pour passer à l'île suivante, etc...

Du coup je commence à penser que le genre est vraiment un truc de casu sans intérêt, et que sa comparaison avec le point'n'click n'est en fait qu'une fable tentant de discrédité LE noble genre. Je suis pourtant prêt à lui laisser encore une chance, mais là il va lui falloir m'étonner !

----------


## Louck

> Le pote a qui ça a plu a défini ça comme un truc qui se joue en mode no brain pour passer le temps sans effort quand t'es crevé, j'en ferais pas un argument marketing pour autant.


Ton pote n'a pas tort ceci dit, c'est totalement no brain (ou presque). Il y a quelques composants au jeu pour t'encourager à continuer (grinder la puissance des armes, le niveau, les événements...), il t'affiche de jolies choses, ca suffit amplement pour les casuals. Ca ne plait pas à tout le monde  ::): .

Perso, je n'avais jamais joué à un AAA FPS de ce genre, je l'ai fais par curiosité. Je me suis arrêté à la partie gratuite (ca m'a pris plusieurs heures quand même) et ca suffit amplement. Mais c'est sûr que je ne le recommanderai pas.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Du coup je commence à penser que le genre est vraiment un truc de casu sans intérêt, et que sa comparaison avec le point'n'click n'est en fait qu'une fable tentant de discrédité LE noble genre. Je suis pourtant prêt à lui laisser encore une chance, mais là il va lui falloir m'étonner !


Les HOG, c'est pas au niveau des P'N'C, plutôt un sous-genre. Mais pour en avoir fait 2-3 c'est pas désagréable QUAND c'est bien narré et que fouiller les tableaux a du sens (trouver de quoi retaper une barque, retourner un bureau pour récupérer des clés et des notes, etc...). 
C'est un peu le P'N'C pour casus, pour les gens qui veulent des énigmes simples et qui ne veulent pas pousser jusqu'aux walksims pourtant bien plus immersifs et parfois pas plus compliqués.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais pour en avoir fait 2-3 c'est pas désagréable QUAND c'est bien narré et que fouiller les tableaux a du sens (trouver de quoi retaper une barque, retourner un bureau pour récupérer des clés et des notes, etc...).


Tu penses auxquels ?  ::):

----------


## ercete

> et une décision bien débile de la part de Bethesda.


Je mettrai bien cette maxime en signature pour que toute mes phrases finissent par ça  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu penses auxquels ?


Notamment à New-York Mysteries : Secret of the Mafia http://https://store.steampowered.co..._of_the_Mafia/ dont l'atmosphère m'avait plu, mais également à un "Nightmare From the Deep" que j'ai dû jouer sur Android.

----------


## Supergounou

Je wishlist, merci.

----------


## Supergounou

*Four Last Things* (2017)



Point'n'click.

L'expérience a été très plaisante. À partir d'une histoire très simple et bien absurde (commettre les 7 péchés capitaux afin de pouvoir se confesser), Four Last Things permet de traverser des tableaux populaires de la Renaissance en résolvant des énigmes plutôt bien fichues voir même originales. 

Beaucoup d'humour, une progression agréable (pas trop de blabla, et assez court (2h)), des musiques d'époques, en fait je ne lui trouve pas de défaut majeur. Typiquement un jeu à faire pour passer une soirée tranquillement.

Ah, et il y a une référence à Monkey Island => 10/10 direct.

----------


## Supergounou

*Gorogoa* (2017)

Réflexion.

J'en dirais pas grand chose (pour ne pas spoiler, d'ailleurs je ne vais même pas mettre d'image) à part que c'est trop bien: original, bien pensé, joli, poétique. Seul défaut, sa durée de vie (1h30).

----------


## akaraziel

> *Four Last Things* (2017)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Point'n'click.
> 
> L'expérience a été très plaisante. À partir d'une histoire très simple et bien absurde (commettre les 7 péchés capitaux afin de pouvoir se confesser), Four Last Things permet de traverser des tableaux populaires de la Renaissance en résolvant des énigmes plutôt bien fichues voir même originales. 
> 
> Beaucoup d'humour, une progression agréable (pas trop de blabla, et assez court (2h)), des musiques d'époques, en fait je ne lui trouve pas de défaut majeur. Typiquement un jeu à faire pour passer une soirée tranquillement.
> ...


Ça a le mérite d'être original visuellement en s'inspirant (je pense) des peintures de Jérôme Bosch (merci Google, j'avais juste certains tableaux en tête  ::P:  ). Wish list du coup.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Ça a le mérite d'être original visuellement en s'inspirant (je pense) des peintures de Jérôme Bosch


C'est plus que de l'inspiration en fait, tous les décors/objets/personnages du jeux sont des collages de peintures datant de la Renaissance (dont Bosch, effectivement).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je WL également, dommage pour le FR non supporté.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je WL également, dommage pour le FR non supporté.


Ghylard l'a traduit, c'est pas parfait parce que je pense qu'une ou deux blagues ne passent pas en français, mais ça reste de l’excellent travail:
https://www.planete-aventure.net/for...hp?f=50&t=6551

----------


## KiwiX

*Yakuza Kiwami 2*

Un excellent jeu avec un moteur ultra propre mais un système de combat en retrait par rapport au 0/kiwami1, dommage ! J'me suis bien éclaté et je suis loin d'avoir tout fait, encore du gros potentiel côté durée de vie.

----------


## Bobbin

Je viens de terminer *God of War (PS4)*. Et j'ai pas mal de choses à en dire.

Les graphismes sont chouettes, les combats sont chouettes, même si ça ressemble un peu trop à Dark Souls en moins bien.

Le jeu est un open world et ça ne sert à rien. Les quêtes secondaires sont d'une qualité bien inférieure à la quête principale, et ça donne vraiment l'impression que les développeurs ont voulu rallonger le jeu.

Certains ennemis sont intuables au début, parce qu'il faut revenir dans la zone une fois qu'on a un niveau plus élevé. Le niveau est important mais la personnalisation (armes, armures) ne sert à rien. (peut-être qu'en NG+ c'est utile, mais le combat n'est pas assez intéressant pour faire un NG+ je trouve)

Il y a beaucoup de copier-coller. Pour les ennemis de base c'est compréhensible, mais presque tous les boss secondaires ont la même tronche et se battent de la même manière.

Il y a trop de moments où le storytelling s'arrête et part à l'envers. Tu arrives dans une zone, il te manque un truc pour franchir cette zone, ha mais il faut aller visiter telle zone annexe pour y trouver un objet qui va t'aider à revenir ici. C'est complètement con : l'histoire continue à avancer mais on a l'impression d'être revenu en arrière. Ça casse le rythme. On visite l'enfer pendant même pas une heure pour y récupérer un machin, on visite un temple pour y récupérer un truc, on fait une halte pour soigner un personnage malade, on visite un autre endroit parce qu'un personnage nous avait indiqué le mauvais endroit en fait.


désolé, il faudra revenir ici dans 2h de jeu

Finalement, le jeu n'est jamais aussi bon que quand il propose d'avancer dans un couloir. Le monde est intéressant (sauf cette histoire de navigation entre les royaumes que j'ai trouvé super relou). Le jeu remplit bien son rôle de reboot, comme le Tomb Raider de 2013. 

Le gros point fort du jeu pour moi, c'est Baldur. C'est un des persos les plus intéressants de tous les god of war confondus, et tout dans son histoire déchire du début à la fin. Le lien avec Freya est bien pensé, les combats sont hyper violents et cool. J'ai continué à avancer dans le jeu juste pour savoir comment j'allais lui faire la peau.

La relation père fils m'a un peu soûlé, jusqu'à ce qu' Atreus apprenne qu'il est un Dieu. Le côté égo trip est bien sympa et rend la fin de l'histoire beaucoup plus intéressante que le début.

Pour moi c'est une expérience en demi teinte, c'est vraiment dommage que Santa Monica se soit senti obligé de remplir la checklist de ce qu'on doit avoir dans un jeu en 2019 : des combats à la Dark Souls, un open world, des niveaux, des zones inaccessibles tant qu'on na pas débloqué certaines compétences, etc. J'ai préféré les précédents God of War. 

Je lui mets *7/10*.

----------


## s3rgei

Je suis assez d'accord avec ton avis : j'ai bien aimé moi aussi God of War 2018 mais le jeu aurait été immensément plus original si c'était toujours un véritable beat them all.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je viens de terminer *God of War (PS4)*. Et j'ai pas mal de choses à en dire.
> 
> Les graphismes sont chouettes, les combats sont chouettes, même si ça ressemble un peu trop à Dark Souls en moins bien.
> 
> Le jeu est un open world et ça ne sert à rien. Les quêtes secondaires sont d'une qualité bien inférieure à la quête principale, et ça donne vraiment l'impression que les développeurs ont voulu rallonger le jeu.
> 
> Certains ennemis sont intuables au début, parce qu'il faut revenir dans la zone une fois qu'on a un niveau plus élevé. Le niveau est important mais la personnalisation (armes, armures) ne sert à rien. (peut-être qu'en NG+ c'est utile, mais le combat n'est pas assez intéressant pour faire un NG+ je trouve)
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de copier-coller. Pour les ennemis de base c'est compréhensible, mais presque tous les boss secondaires ont la même tronche et se battent de la même manière.
> ...


Entièrement d'accord sauf sur un petit point concernant le deuxième spoiler : je trouve que c'est super mal amené. Mais sinon tout pareil.  :;):

----------


## pipoop

La trilogie banner saga
C'était trop bien...peut etre un poil long sur la fin avec la caravane d'Iver ou il faut revenir sur la première équipe si on as plus de temps..
Des choix du premiers qui se répercutent jusqu'à la fin.
J'avais hâte que ça se termine sur la partie dans l'obscurité (bon les deux derniers a la suite je frolais peut etre l'indigestion)mais triste de laisser mes Vikings de laisser Rook et Iver sur leur bout de rocher

----------


## amiral_slip

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R: shadow of Chernobyl*

J'en ressors vraiment emballé. Les gunfights jouissifs et tendus, les petoires, l'ambiance fin du monde, meme les sfx claquent fort et plongent dans l'ambiance. Et l'IA coriace.... une vraie bonne surprise, meme si je regrette que la gestion du perso soit pas plus pointue que ca (dodo, stats evolutives etc, ou integrer des factions pour avoir des bonus armes/missions.

Apres, je reconnais pas avoir trop fait les à coté, les missions annexe sont pas passionnantes et se resument a aller buter des NPC. On manque jamais vraiment de roubles, ni de munitions, et encore moins de bandages/medkits en mode normal... j'ai du finir le jeu avec une 20aine de medkits en besace, et pres de 600 munitions collectées sur les cadavres ennemis.


j'avais testé lost alpha en 1er jet, avant de retourner au vanilla par crainte de plantage, mais le coté gestion etait plus poussé dans ce mod.

A propos de perso, est ce que les stalkerologues peuvent me confirmer que 

Spoiler Alert! 


le tatoué est bien strelok? alors pourquoi le barman ne m'a pas reconnu quand il me parlait de strelok????



la fin est tres vague, voire un peu naze, et c'est la

Spoiler Alert! 


 cinematique d'intro de call of prypiat qui me l'a appris (strelok a desactivé le lobotomisateur)

  ::mellow:: 

Du coup je passe a call of prypiat avec enjouaillement, mais je cherche des mods pour lustrer le moteur et rendre le gameplay plus realiste, des suggestions? je suis en train de DL le complete mod...merci

----------


## Jeckhyl

> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R: shadow of Chernobyl*

----------


## amiral_slip

mes plus plates excuses maitre. Je corrige et vais me flageller a coup de fougere irradiée de la décharge.

----------


## Zerger

Quand tu parles de fin, tu as obtenu la fin classique ou bien tu as trouve le 

Spoiler Alert! 


labo secret?


Ca rallonge un peu l'aventure avec des passages plutot cools

----------


## akaraziel

> Du coup je passe a call of prypiat avec enjouaillement, mais je cherche des mods pour lustrer le moteur et rendre le gameplay plus realiste, des suggestions? je suis en train de DL le complete mod...merci


Reloaded plutôt, avec les mods Absolute pour les textures.  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R: shadow of Chernobyl*
> 
> J'en ressors vraiment emballé. Les gunfights jouissifs et tendus, les petoires, l'ambiance fin du monde, meme les sfx claquent fort et plongent dans l'ambiance. Et l'IA coriace.... une vraie bonne surprise, meme si je regrette que la gestion du perso soit pas plus pointue que ca (dodo, stats evolutives etc, ou integrer des factions pour avoir des bonus armes/missions.
> 
> Apres, je reconnais pas avoir trop fait les à coté, les missions annexe sont pas passionnantes et se resument a aller buter des NPC. On manque jamais vraiment de roubles, ni de munitions, et encore moins de bandages/medkits en mode normal... j'ai du finir le jeu avec une 20aine de medkits en besace, et pres de 600 munitions collectées sur les cadavres ennemis.
> 
> 
> j'avais testé lost alpha en 1er jet, avant de retourner au vanilla par crainte de plantage, mais le coté gestion etait plus poussé dans ce mod.
> 
> ...


Je viens de le commencer, j'ai dû y jouer 4h pour le moment et je suis d'accord avec ton avis: super ambiance, gunfights bien cool et pas faciles, et avec le mod ZRP le jeu est tout à fait regardable en 2019.
Par contre j'ai commencé par faire toutes les missions annexes et fouiller toutes les caches et je pense qu'il faut que j'arrête et que je concentre sur l'histoire principale car les quêtes annexes n'ont aucun intérêt.

----------


## amiral_slip

> Quand tu parles de fin, tu as obtenu la fin classique ou bien tu as trouve le 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> labo secret?
> 
> 
> Ca rallonge un peu l'aventure avec des passages plutot cools


mmmh... j'ai fait le X16 et le X18.

en final, j'ai eu 

Spoiler Alert! 


le tatoué qui  demande au monolithe de devenir riche, et meurt (ou pas?) sous des debris qu'il voit comme monnaie sonnante et trebuchante.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais ca fait partie des fins classiques. Y'a une petite quete annexe à faire tout au long du jeu pour débloquer la fin spéciale... avec des portails de téléportation dans la centrale. J'avais trouvé ce passage assez épique  ::):

----------


## La Marmotta

Après 50 heures, j'ai fini *Subnautica*. C'était une sacrée aventure, un émerveillement absolu du début à la fin. Ma vie est vide et triste maintenant.

----------


## Chataigne

> La trilogie banner saga
> C'était trop bien...peut etre un poil long sur la fin avec la caravane d'Iver ou il faut revenir sur la première équipe si on as plus de temps..
> Des choix du premiers qui se répercutent jusqu'à la fin.
> J'avais hâte que ça se termine sur la partie dans l'obscurité (bon les deux derniers a la suite je frolais peut etre l'indigestion)mais triste de laisser mes Vikings de laisser Rook et Iver sur leur bout de rocher


Maintenant tu peux recommencer avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


Alette 

 et peut etre débloquer une autre fin  ::ninja:: .

J'ai vraiment aimé cette série, les jeux ne sont pas parfaits mais il sont dans mon Top5 de mes expérience vidéoludiques. J'ai vraiment accroché.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Après 50 heures, j'ai fini *Subnautica*. C'était une sacrée aventure, un émerveillement absolu du début à la fin. Ma vie est vide et triste maintenant.


Bienvenu au club  ::cry:: 
Je crois que tout le monde a ressenti ce vide une fois parti dans la fusée  ::cry::

----------


## La Marmotta

Je voulais pas la lancer, je voulais rester dans mon nouveau chez-moi  ::'(: 

Par contre c'est un bug qui m'est arrivé ou c'est normal que vers la toute fin mes bases étaient un peu cassées, genre une pleine d'eau que j'ai dû réparée, et ma base principale où les lumières ne s'allumaient plus, avec une sorte de bruit d'électricité quelque part mais impossible de trouver de fuite ou de brèche à réparer.
C'est dommage car j'aurais bien aimé faire des photos souvenirs de chez moi avant de partir.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je voulais pas la lancer, je voulais rester dans mon nouveau chez-moi 
> 
> Par contre c'est un bug qui m'est arrivé ou c'est normal que vers la toute fin mes bases étaient un peu cassées, genre une pleine d'eau que j'ai dû réparée, et ma base principale où les lumières ne s'allumaient plus, avec une sorte de bruit d'électricité quelque part mais impossible de trouver de fuite ou de brèche à réparer.
> C'est dommage car j'aurais bien aimé faire des photos souvenirs de chez moi avant de partir.


Je n'ai pas eu de problème de ce genre, je crois. Mais il reste des bugs, comme crever en passant à travers du Cyclops. C'est pour ça que je n'ai pas eu envie de lancer une partie en mode hardcore.

----------


## schouffy

> Bienvenu au club 
> Je crois que tout le monde a ressenti ce vide une fois parti dans la fusée


C'est vrai, même moi qui ai fait une bonne partie du jeu en mode Creative pour pas me faire chier avec les ressources, 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand la fusée décolle j'ai ressenti un peu de mélancolie. C'est peut-être la façon dont cette scène est réalisée, c'est pas épique ni rien, c'est juste toi en vue subjective avec la mer qui s'éloigne. 

Plutôt cool.

----------


## Bobbin

> STALKER (...)
> 
> en final, j'ai eu


Nope nope nope il te faut la vrai fin elle est ultra cool :3

Putain je viens de relire mon avis sur le jeu, je l'ai terminé début 2011. Le temps passe  ::o:

----------


## La Marmotta

> C'est vrai, même moi qui ai fait une bonne partie du jeu en mode Creative pour pas me faire chier avec les ressources,  quand la fusée décolle j'ai ressenti un peu de mélancolie. C'est peut-être la façon dont cette scène est réalisée, c'est pas épique ni rien, c'est juste toi en vue subjective avec la mer qui s'éloigne.  Plutôt cool.


(tu devrais mettre des balises spoiler dans ton message, juste au cas où)

C'est un point que j'ai adoré dans ce jeu, la mise en scène minimaliste. C'est très déroutant, surtout au début, mais sur la durée ça fait qu'on s'accapare complètement l'univers, le scénario et notre progression. Et ça rend la fin déchirante.
Je repense à tous ces moments extraordinaires que j'ai vécu. La fois où un lévianthan avait élu domicile autour de ma base, je l'ai combattu à bord de mon PRAWN et de torpilles toxiques, ce qui l'a rabattu vers une horde de rôdeurs qui bouffaient des otaries péteuses (les trucs qui lâchent des gaz là, j'ai plus le nom), qui ont commencé à le bouffer.
Ou la fois où j'étais perdu en PRAWN dans les grottes toxiques, avec la batterie qui descendait et les rations qui s'amenuisent, et aucune idée de comment sortir de ce labyrinthe infernal.

C'était vraiment un beau jeu, et une très belle aventure. C'est un peu dommage pour certains bugs mais rien qui ne gâche l'expérience en jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Je pense surtout que le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de carte, force le joueur à s'approprier les lieux et cela crée un lien fort entre le jeu et le joueur. On est obligé de cartographier dans sa tete l'ocean et ses differents biomes. Du coup, c'est un peu un part de nous même qui s'en va quand on décolle avec la fusée.

Ca m'a fait la même chose dans Gothic 3, quand à la toute fin, on retraverse toutes les zones parcourues pour déclencher la fin du jeu. Je connaissais chaque recoin de la map pratiquement par choeur, y'a un lien qui s'est crée avec le jeu, tu es obligé de ressentir un petit pincement au coeur

----------


## Murena

J'ai fini *Final Fantasy XIII-2*.

J'ai préféré au premier opus mais dans l'ensemble ça restait pas fameux. La mécanique de voyage dans le temps sert surtout à revisiter les 4 mêmes zones encore et encore avec des couleurs de ciel différentes pour remplir des quêtes annexes un peu bidons. 

Et j'ai repris et terminé *Dragon age Origins*

Je reste sur un sentiment assez négatif vis à vis du jeu. Le gameplay en lui même est pas mal mais il manque un poil de patates et de retours quand on tue un ennemi. La difficulté dans la campagne principale est complètement fumée: y a des pics de difficultés constants par moment c'est effrayant. ça va être très simple pendant une heure et d'un seul coup on peut se retrouver devant un mur de difficulté ou le tank se fait atomiser en quelques secondes. Après je suis pas encore un crack en crpg et j'ai probablement merdé mes builds sur mes persos. 
Par contre là j'ai eu un vrai problème c'est l'univers et le scénar'. J'ai trouvé l'ensemble hyper fade, une sorte de monde heroic-fantasy lambda avec la thématique du racisme humain-elfes comme seule vraie "originalité" (et encore ça fait très Witcher en version Leader Price). Ce qui est d'autant plus bizarre qu'ils ont pas l'air d'avoir le même problème avec les nains. Du coup tout ça c'est probablement la faute des elfes  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> J'ai fini *Final Fantasy XIII-2*:


Je l'ai débuté il y a quelques mois, juste après avoir fini le xiii. J'ai lâché l'affaire au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes tellement les personnages m'insupportaient. Je les avais pourtant suivis sans déplaisir dans le précédent, mais là, j'ai eu l'impression que j'allais me fader une Vanille like pendant 70 heures.

----------


## Murena

> Je l'ai débuté il y a quelques mois, juste après avoir fini le xiii. J'ai lâché l'affaire au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes tellement les personnages m'insupportaient. Je les avais pourtant suivis sans déplaisir dans le précédent, mais là, j'ai eu l'impression que j'allais me fader une Vanille like pendant 70 heures.


Je l'ai trouvé beaucoup moins chiante que Vanille. Rien à voir en terme de caractère. 

Je dis pas que Serah est un exemple de personnage profond mais globalement elle et Noël se laissent suivre sans soucis. Alors qu'habituellement les persos de jrpg me sortent par les yeux assez vite.

Et j'ajouterai que le jeu tourne plus sur du 20/25h de jeu pour aller au bout. En prenant son temps.

----------


## Valenco

Ok.  ::P: 

Faudra peut-être que je retente le coup quand je serai en manque jrpg.

----------


## ursule15

*Diablo 3 (xbox360)*

J'ai apprecie l'ambiance de l'acte IV, mais c'est a peu pres tout ce que j'ai apprecie a l'acte IV (ou meme III).
Vers la fin de l'acte II, je roulais sur tout (difficulte medium, c'est sans doute ca le pb).
Je jouais un witch doctor. Je pense retenter, mais en difficulte hard, pour voir si c'etait le niveau qui n'etait pas le bon, ou mon setup qui est pete (un equipement qui regene la mana beaucoup et la sante un peu, et le sort de chauve souris avec la rune qui regene la sante quand le sort fait du damage - y a plus qu'a appuyer sur le bouton du sort et ca roule, meme pas besoin de s'occuper de quoique ce soit d'autre, c'est duree du sort infini et regen de vie ultra rapide).

----------


## Kamasa

T'as une quainzaine de niveaux de difficulté dans Diablo 3. En fonction du matos que tu trouves tu peux soudainement passer en mode rouleau-compresseur, alors il vaut mieux changer la difficulté de 1 ou 2 crans pour avoir un peu de challenge.

----------


## pipoop

Le but du jeu c'est pas de rouler sur la gueule des monstres justement?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le but du jeu au final de de voir à quel GR tu arrive de jouer. Et ça va loin, très loin au delà du mode de jeu le plus difficile.

Finir le jeu en Normal, Difficile ou même Torment 6 n'est pas une finalité  ::): .

----------


## Murena

> Faudra peut-être que je retente le coup quand je serai en manque jrpg.


C'est un jrpg honnête je trouve. J'ai probablement été dur avec lors de mon précédent post. 
Le système de combat a été raffiné par rapport à l'opus précédent, le changement de paradigme se fait de manière rapide et quasi sans temps mort, donc c'est beaucoup plus fluide. Et si t'accroche au gameplay t'auras de quoi faire tellement le jeu regorge de contenus et de boss optionnels, en particulier grâce aux dlc inclus de base dans la version PC (dont pas mal de _guests_ assez sympas das le Colisée).

Par contre je l'avais pas dit mais il est techniquement pire que le précédent. Le jeu est cappé à 30 et tombe régulièrement dans les 15-20 quand ça bouchonne sur les effets graphiques. Y a un mod à ajouter pour que la pluie soit transparente comme sur console et un autre pour que le jeu puisse bénéficier de 4 go de ram au lieu de 2 par défaut, sans quoi le jeu plante régulièrement.
J'avais commencé *Lightning Returns* qui est *encore* pire avec des perfs en ville frolant les 15fps et le jeu te demandant de ne pas éteindre ta Playstation 3 pendant les sauvegarde. 

Bref de bons portages codés avec le zizi (même si le moteur graphique Fabula Machin doit pas aider non plus).

----------


## Dark Fread

> Fini Machinarium en quelques heures, c'était adorable, cromeugnon. Cela dit, merci le système d'indice très généreux parce que les énigmes sont bien tirées par les veuch parfois. Disons que je comprends et respecte cet hommage à l'âge d'or du point'n'click, mais sans toutefois y adhérer sans réserve. M'voyez. 
> 
> Après j'me suis regardé Dallas, ce feuilleton pourri dégueu- ah non là je m'égare. 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangé aussi Doki Doki Literature Club, à force de le voir encensé un peu partout sur l'internet du web mondial je me suis dit que j'allais le claquer avant de me prendre un spoil. 
> Oh ben, c'est cromeugnon aussi, et soudain... :ninja: 
> Non plus sérieusement, presque trop mignon en fait. Le côté cucul à outrance est certes assumé et utile pour le concept, et je reconnais que me concernant, ça a marché, mais bon...
> ...


Bon y'a personne qui a calculé apparemment.  ::(: 
J'allais pas mettre les majuscules en gras, quand même !

----------


## Supergounou

> j'ai eu l'impression que j'allais me fader une Vanille like pendant 70 heures.


AH NON !!

Vanille =  :Gerbe: 
Serah =  :Vibre:

----------


## Valenco

> AH NON !!
> 
> Vanille = 
> Serah =


 ::P:  Le début du jeu m’a fait peur. J’ai l'impression de retrouver le même genre de personnage horripilant. Le pire, c’est que l'histoire de Vanille est assez poignante. Dommage qu’elle soit "interprétée" de cette manière.

----------


## Supergounou

*Hue* (2016)



Puzzle avec un petit peu de plateforme.

Mouais. J'ai pas envie de le descendre ce jeu. Il sent très fort les petits moyens et son concept est excellent: avec le stick droit de la souris, on change la couleur du monde, ce qui permet de révéler ou de cacher certains éléments du décor, soit afin de passer un obstacle, soit pour résoudre des énigmes (souvent à base de caisses à pousser). Il a de bonnes idées aussi, comme son scénario non manichéen ou certaines de ces énigmes. Certaines musiques sont très bonnes aussi.

Mais le reste... 

Niveau graphismes, c'est pas ça: j'ai envie d'envoyer un message au art designer pour lui dire que de mettre des chaines qui pendent du mur dans un environnement, puis des lianes dans un autre, et cesans rien changer au reste, ça n'en fait pas fondamentalement des décors différents. La narration est catastrophique, on apprend l'histoire via une voix off scripté qui intervient lors de longs couloirs vides où il suffit de monter une échelle ou d'avancer tout droit, comme ça, juste pour occuper gentiment le joueur le temps que le blabla s'achève.

Les niveaux... quel gâchis ! Les devs avaient pourtant de quoi faire de bons tableaux, comme on peut le voir lors du tout dernier biome. Les précédents sont par contre complètement dispensable, on se fait chier à pousser des caisses pour résoudre des "énigmes" abordables par un gosse. Et enfin, la présence d'objets cachés, j'aime bien ça les objets cachés. Sauf que l'absence de raccourci rend leur recherche détestable, d'autant que certains sont vraiment horrible à trouver. Si je peux donner un conseil à quelqu'un qui souhaiterait jouer à Hue: ne t'occupe pas de ces putains d'objets cachés.

Bon bah si finalement, je l'ai descendu ce Hue. 

Et pourtant j'ai tenu bon jusqu'au bout, je l'ai fini avec tous les secrets. Pourquoi ? Je sais pas trop en fait, surement parce qu'au fond ce n'est pas si désagréable que ça de se faire quelques énigmes teubées pendant une demi heure, puis d'y revenir quelque temps après.  Pas le jeu du siècle clairement, mon bon, ça se laisse faire si on accepte ses défauts.

----------


## Nono

> Bon y'a personne qui a calculé apparemment.


Si si. Du coup j'y joue pas.  :Cafe2:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Si si. Du coup j'y joue pas.


Ptit con, va  :Cigare:

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Hue* (2016)


Donc en gros mieux vaut garder Hue pour faire ça.

----------


## Supergounou

> Donc en gros mieux vaut garder Hue pour faire ça.


Han merde  ::P:

----------


## Marmottas

> Donc en gros mieux vaut garder Hue pour faire ça.


Trot drôle  ::P: 
Bravo !

----------


## ExPanda

Bof, j'ai pas trouvé ça drôle.

Après, je suis un peu à cheval sur l'humour.

----------


## Valenco

C'est vrai qu'elle crin un peu cette blague.

----------


## pipoop

Tout de suite vous montez sur vos grand chevaux

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et vous trouvez sabot ?

----------


## Valenco

Oui. C'est plutôt joli 

Spoiler Alert! 


jumper.

----------


## Kaelis

:Perfect:

----------


## Herr Peter

Tout ce boxon par ma faute, je risque de me faire avoiner par un modérateur.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tout ce boxon par ma faute, je risque de me faire avoiner par un modérateur.


Sale galopin ! Kahn va se ruer sur toi.  :Emo: 

Et une fois lancé on ne pourra palefrenier.

----------


## Chan

Et Kahn est un sacré bourrin !

----------


## Valenco

> Tout ce boxon par ma faute, je risque de me faire avoiner par un modérateur.


Ben quoi, on n'est pas dans le topic des jeux qu'on vient de hennir ?

----------


## Coldan

> Tout ce boxon par ma faute, je risque de me faire avoiner par un modérateur.


Equestre tu veux que ça nous fasse ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Je trouve vos remarques un peu cavalières, vous n'êtes pas très à cheval sur les règles du forum  :Indeed:

----------


## Valenco

Les règles, j'en ai rien à faire 

Spoiler Alert! 


à cheval

.

----------


## schouffy

Si Kahn vous voit, hippique une crise.

----------


## Valenco

:Mellow2:

----------


## Coldan

Elle est bonne selle là!

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Les règles, j'en ai rien à faire 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> à cheval
> 
> .


À ce stade ça revient à dire "jum'en fous !"  ::o:

----------


## Valenco

Ho oui ! Continuez comme ça les canards. Grâce à vous, le temps parait moins long et le week-end semble arriver au triple galop.

----------


## Kaelis

Quel talent, vous n'êtes poney d'hier !

----------


## Ruadir

ça en devient m'alezan toutes ces blagues.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oui on dirait le club des calembouristes anonymes qui s'échangent des private jockeys c'est pommeau tasse de thé.

----------


## GrandFather

Arrêtez le horse sujet !  :Boom:

----------


## banditbandit

> Si Kahn vous voit, hippique une crise.


C'est que Kahn a son petit caractère, n'est-ce pas !?

----------


## Valenco

Pas vraiment, il est juste un peu bourrin.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et Kahn est un sacré bourrin !





> Pas vraiment, il est juste un peu bourrin.

----------


## Valenco

> https://www.myinstants.com/media/ins...-objection.jpg


Oups... aurais-je plagié ? Toutes mes confuses.

----------


## amiral_slip

vous etes les rênes du HS.

----------


## Marmottas

> ça en devient m'alezan toutes ces blagues.


Cela me turlupine (vous complèterez  ::P: ) : cheval dire au modo d'ailleurs !

----------


## Ruadir

> cheval dire au modo d'ailleurs !


Il faut un peu lâcher la bride de temps à autre, malgré l'harnachement de certains.

----------


## Valenco

Sûr. En tout cas, je lâche l'affaire pour ce soir parce que je me sens fébrile. A mon avis, j'ai une fièvre de...

----------


## Marmottas

> Sûr. En tout cas, je lâche l'affaire pour ce soir parce que je me sens fébrile. A mon avis, j'ai une fièvre de...


Tu vas pas nous quinté comme cela, reste un peu...

----------


## Herr Peter

Bon je reviens au grand galop pour remettre le topic sur le droit chemin...

J'ai fini à l'instant *Doom (2016)* en 14 heures (et j'ai pas mal trotté pour trouver le plus de secrets possible). C'était vraiment bien, même si le jeu n'est pas parfait pour autant.

La campagne est chouette, pas de passages chiants genre _rail-shooting_ ou QTE indigeste, et une fois qu'on a mis le pied à l'étrier, le jeu est très plaisant, même si je regretterai jusqu'au bout l'allure trop lente du _Doom guy_; une poil plus rapide et c'était nickel.

Les musiques sont top, j'ai littéralement fait des headbangs durant les combats, tellement ça fout une pêche d'enfer. Et les passages calmes après les combats passent bien, avec une ambiance bien glauque et gore (Doom quoi).

Comme j'ai trouvé quasiment tous les secrets, j'avais du foin dans les bottes et j'ai quasiment maxé pour perso en tout, ce qui fait qu'en mode normal c'était assez fastoche. J'aurais du opter pour une difficulté supérieure dès le départ.

Donc pour résumer, Doom c'est mon dada.

----------


## Marmottas

De do doom dada dada...

On dirait une chanson de Police non ?
(C'est ma tasse de thé ce groupe... Je dis souvent Police mon thé du coup...)

----------


## Sao

Ha ça Police, y'en a un paquet qui étaient poney quand ce groupe cartonnait.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bon je reviens au grand galop pour remettre le topic sur le droit chemin...
> 
> J'ai fini à l'instant *Doom (2016)* en 14 heures (et j'ai pas mal trotté pour trouver le plus de secrets possible). C'était vraiment bien, même si le jeu n'est pas parfait pour autant.
> 
> La campagne est chouette, pas de passages chiants genre _rail-shooting_ ou QTE indigeste, et une fois qu'on a mis le pied à l'étrier, le jeu est très plaisant, même si je regretterai jusqu'au bout l'allure trop lente du _Doom guy_; une poil plus rapide et c'était nickel.
> 
> Les musiques sont top, j'ai littéralement fait des headbangs durant les combats, tellement ça fout une pêche d'enfer. Et les passages calmes après les combats passent bien, avec une ambiance bien glauque et gore (Doom quoi).
> 
> Comme j'ai trouvé quasiment tous les secrets, j'avais du foin dans les bottes et j'ai quasiment maxé pour perso en tout, ce qui fait qu'en mode normal c'était assez fastoche. J'aurais du opter pour une difficulté supérieure dès le départ.
> ...


 :Clap:

----------


## Valenco

> 


Ha oui.  :Prey:

----------


## Xchroumfph

Bravo les canards ! Joli enchaînement !! C'était vraiment hippique !  ::wub::

----------


## azruqh

100 pur-sang d'accord !  ::love::

----------


## Ruvon

J'm'en vais manger des lasagnes pour saluer ce florilège.

----------


## amiral_slip

on s'enfonce, a ce train là c'est du sado-naseauchisme.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'm'en vais manger des lasagnes pour saluer ce florilège.


Tiens oui, bonne idée. J'ai pas encore déjeuné et je commence à avoir l'estomac dans l'étalon.

----------


## schouffy

> Tiens oui, bonne idée. J'ai pas encore déjeuné et je commence à avoir l'estomac dans l'étalon.


Tant que ce n'est pas l'inverse...

Remember 2 guys 1 horse

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tant que ce n'est pas l'inverse...
> 
> Remember 2 guys 1 horse


Aha, c'est malin ça.  :ouaiouai: 

Crottin, va !

----------


## Pluton



----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Bobby Lapointe  ::love::   :Bave: 
Pur génie de la chanson française.

Sinon cet été, j'avais à faire :
- Anno 1800
- Dirt Rally 2.0
- Dishonored : death of the Outsider.
- Factorio

Que des bons jeux, du récent, du sur de sur pour mes goûts.
Et j'ai fini :



Via l'émulateur ePSX.
Ce jeu est trop bon, même 20 ans après. Rahh ces enchainements de tricks dans tous les sens ! On se sent comme un dieu quand on vient de placer un nose manual sur un gap, tout en enchainant un bon gros Heelflip Darkslide sur un rail et on termine par un petit kickflip.
Ce jeu...

Et depuis je regarde des vidéos de skate sur Youtube...

----------


## Supergounou

Ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Kaede

Plusieurs jeux que j'ai fini dans le cadre de l'event du backlog et pour lesquels je n'avais pas laissé de compte-rendu.

Je commence par le jeu qui m'a le moins plu : *Immortal Redneck*, fini en 24h (18h de jeu effectives)
Je pense que le fait que j'ai joué à Ziggurat (et pas qu'un peu, de mémoire j'avais fait le forcing pour faire tous les achievements ... et aussi battre le score d'un ami je crois, défi pour lequel j'ai fini par jeter l'éponge) n'a pas aidé. Le fait que le jeu plante occasionnellement, et corrompe deux fois mes sauvegardes, me faisant perdre respectivement une partie puis 6h de jeu, non plus. Bref.
Ca ressemble beaucoup à Ziggurat.
Deux différences majeures, tout de même :
- (1) des upgrades permanentes qu'on achète avec de l'argent amassé à chaque run. L'arbre de compétence est tout sauf excitant, c'est à base de +5HP ou +1% de dommage, et il n'y a pas de choix à faire, quoi qu'on upgrade, toutes les autres branches/feuilles restent accessibles et upgradables à fond. Il sert également à débloquer les personnages supplémentaires, ce qui permet de varier un peu les plaisirs
- (2) les cartes dans Ziggurat (upgrades à ramasser dans les niveaux) sont ici des scrolls, sauf que ces derniers sont aléatoires, et on connaît le contenu une fois que c'est ramassé seulement
Je ne suis fan d'aucune de ces deux décisions. La première récompense le temps de jeu pour le temps de jeu, puisqu'on gagne la même quantité d'argent qu'on joue mal ou bien, tout est question de temps (en jouant bien on grindera juste un peu plus vite ... mouais). La deuxième donne une part trop importante à l'aléatoire dans des runs qui durent de 1h à pas loin de 2h. C'est pas normal de ruiner une partie de 2h tout ça parce qu'une fois voire deux fois de suite, le RNG en a décidé ainsi.
Du côté des +, les armes m'ont semblé beaucoup plus variées et intéressantes que dans Ziggurat (ou, de mémoire, il y avait 3 tonnes de guns mais qui étaient en fait tous des reskins de quelques guns de base), le platforming donne un côté dynamique au jeu sans être trop frustant, la verticalité est très présente.
Plutôt un bon jeu dans l'ensemble, mais clairement, c'est celui qui m'a le moins plu dans cet event.


*Mark of the Ninja*, fini en 6h et demi
Une excellente surprise. Ca partait pas terrible car bien que je n'avais pas de mauvais à priori, l'infiltration n'a jamais trop été mon truc, et le premier contact avec la DA a été un peu tiède. Au final, le gameplay et très, très accessible (les indicateurs partout aident bien, de même que les checkpoints fréquents), pas frustrant pour un sou et bien fichu. Quant à la DA, on s'y fait, et c'est quand même très soigné. J'ai trouvé qu'il y avait un petit truc qui clochait avec la camera (un peu trop raide ?) mais j'imagine que ce choix a été fait pour de bonnes raisons, et ça n'est jamais une gêne. Au final, j'ai un peu tracé (j'ai skip la plupart des mini-niveaux optionnels) pour me retrouver un peu bête en découvrant que le jeu était finalement bien plus court que je ne l'aurais pensé. Je ferai peut-être un second run plus tard sur la version remastered.

*Machinarium*, fini en 5h et demi
Idem, une bonne surprise. Le jeu est encore plus beau que dans les souvenirs de screens / video que j'avais en tête. Pour le reste, c'est un point'n click assez classique et simple (mais j'ai craqué et regardé une soluce exceptionnellement à une ou deux occasions seulement, oui c'est mal). L'univers du jeu est atypique et la narration minimaliste (pas de dialogues !) mais efficace. Encore un jeu court, parfait pour ce genre d'event. Sûrement une des meilleures recommandations possibles pour les débutants en point'n click.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *Mark of the Ninja*, fini en 6h et demi
> Une excellente surprise. Ca partait pas terrible car bien que je n'avais pas de mauvais à priori, l'infiltration n'a jamais trop été mon truc, et le premier contact avec la DA a été un peu tiède. Au final, le gameplay et très, très accessible (les indicateurs partout aident bien, de même que les checkpoints fréquents), pas frustrant pour un sou et bien fichu. Quant à la DA, on s'y fait, et c'est quand même très soigné. J'ai trouvé qu'il y avait un petit truc qui clochait avec la camera (un peu trop raide ?) mais j'imagine que ce choix a été fait pour de bonnes raisons, et ça n'est jamais une gêne. Au final, j'ai un peu tracé (j'ai skip la plupart des mini-niveaux optionnels) pour me retrouver un peu bête en découvrant que le jeu était finalement bien plus court que je ne l'aurais pensé. Je ferai peut-être un second run plus tard sur la version remastered.



Tu as probablement fini le jeu en essayant de tuer le plus de monde possible. Tu peux du coup faire un autre run, avec l'objectif des zero morts et zero alarme. Tu as des equipements spécifiques, et du fait, ca duplique la durée de vie car chaque niveau s'appréhende totalement différent. Les puzzle des pièces sont totalement bouleversés, et on se retrouve vraiment devant un *DEUXIEME* jeu.

Pour ma part, j'ai """"fini"""" *Dead Cells*, le premier run a été trèèèèès long, j'ai longtemps galéré car je jouais en mode speedrun, a sortir des niveaux dès que je trouvais la sortie. et de fait le boss final était trop ardu. J'attaque le run avec une cellule, et pareil, on redécouvre le jeu, on se ressent a nouveau faible comme la première demi-heure. Mais le jeu est tellement bien foutu, qu'on relance des runs encore et toujours... Grosse grosse tuerie

----------


## Kaede

Je ne me suis pas fixé un objectif précis. Je ne cherchais pas les fights, car ça m'a semblé généralement plus risqué que de jouer discrétion (même si bien sûr c'est dépendant de l'équipement), mais je ne me suis pas non plus imposé de toujours jouer propre.
J'ai assez peu suivi les objectifs optionnels, entre autres parce que ça m'aurait rendu la progression plus laborieuse, et m'aurait incité aux reloads plus fréquents, à chaque foirage.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Tu as probablement fini le jeu en essayant de tuer le plus de monde possible. Tu peux du coup faire un autre run, avec l'objectif des zero morts et zero alarme. Tu as des equipements spécifiques, et du fait, ca duplique la durée de vie car chaque niveau s'appréhende totalement différent. Les puzzle des pièces sont totalement bouleversés, et on se retrouve vraiment devant un *DEUXIEME* jeu.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai """"fini"""" *Dead Cells*, le premier run a été trèèèèès long, j'ai longtemps galéré car je jouais en mode speedrun, a sortir des niveaux dès que je trouvais la sortie. et de fait le boss final était trop ardu. J'attaque le run avec une cellule, et pareil, on redécouvre le jeu, on se ressent a nouveau faible comme la première demi-heure. Mais le jeu est tellement bien foutu, qu'on relance des runs encore et toujours... Grosse grosse tuerie


Il est tellement chronophage DC, toujours une nouvelle partie pour engranger les cellules et débloquer de nouveaux trucs, tester de nouveaux builds...  ::wub::

----------


## Hyeud

> Je ne me suis pas fixé un objectif précis. Je ne cherchais pas les fights, car ça m'a semblé généralement plus risqué que de jouer discrétion (même si bien sûr c'est dépendant de l'équipement), mais je ne me suis pas non plus imposé de toujours jouer propre.
> J'ai assez peu suivi les objectifs optionnels, entre autres parce que ça m'aurait rendu la progression plus laborieuse, et m'aurait incité aux reloads plus fréquents, à chaque foirage.


Si t'as le temps de savourer ce jeu comme le dit Zapp, tu ne regretteras, pas, à l'époque ça avait été un gros coup de cœur pour moi.

----------


## Zerger

> Il est tellement chronophage DC, toujours une nouvelle partie pour engranger les cellules et débloquer de nouveaux trucs, tester de nouveaux builds...


M'en parle pas, je l'ai relancé sans faire gaffe... Et j'ai replongé dedans!!
Bon le BC2 cogne super fort, mais tout le jeu te pousse à t'améliorer et sortir le gameplay parfait. Et puis le tout le jeu est nerveux et fluide, le perso est un régal à manier. 
Je retrouve un peu le même feeling que dans Furi  ::wub:: 

GG à toi Zapp, finir le premier run, c'était pas évident. Bon, le 1BC va te demander d'élever ton niveau de jeu direct mais tiens bon  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Je viens de finir Operencia.

Ce jeu n'est pas mal du tout, hormis quelques puzzles un peu trop compliqués, j'avoue que je n'aurais jamais pu le finir sans quelques aides, notamment sur le dernier niveau. C'est un peu dommage du coup car ç'a un peu gâché le plaisir, même si globalement ça reste positif.

----------


## leeoneil

De mon côté je viens de terminer *South Park, the fractured but whole*.
J'ai eu l'impression en lisant des commentaires par-ci par-là que le jeu avait été bien moins accueilli que le premier volet, et pourtant j'ai trouvé qu'il était excellent.
J'ai trouvé qu'il était parfait dans la représentation d'un univers de gosses qui jouent aux super héros.
Je ne suis pas méga fan de south park, j'ai du voir 15 épisodes dans toute ma vie et le film, donc je ne connais pas toutes les références, mais le jeu n'a pas besoin de ça pour se laisser apprécier. C'est un "vrai" JDR, les combats sont bien foutus, le scénar' complètement con, j'ai vraiment aimé, comme the stick of truth.
C'est assez long, ça m'a pris 26h (j'ai fait un des DLC qui ajoute une longue misson).

----------


## Flad

> De mon côté je viens de terminer *South Park, the fractured but whole*.
> J'ai eu l'impression en lisant des commentaires par-ci par-là que le jeu avait été bien moins accueilli que le premier volet, et pourtant j'ai trouvé qu'il était excellent.
> J'ai trouvé qu'il était parfait dans la représentation d'un univers de gosses qui jouent aux super héros.
> Je ne suis pas méga fan de south park, j'ai du voir 15 épisodes dans toute ma vie et le film, donc je ne connais pas toutes les références, mais le jeu n'a pas besoin de ça pour se laisser apprécier. C'est un "vrai" JDR, les combats sont bien foutus, le scénar' complètement con, j'ai vraiment aimé, comme the stick of truth.
> C'est assez long, ça m'a pris 26h (j'ai fait un des DLC qui ajoute une longue misson).


Moins bien accueilli car pas les voix officielles si je me souviens bien alors que c'était une promesse. Et il était peu différent du 1er je crois.
Je l'ai viré de ma WL il y a peu mais j'hésite encore à le remettre ou pas.

----------


## Cekter

Perso ça a été la semaine des jeux d'aventure. Je viens de finir "Inside". J'étais passé à coté à l'époque et vu qu'il était offert par l'EGS... Excellent, ambiance glauque, pas trop tordu? J'ai vraiment passé un très bon moment. J'ai également fini "Rime" pas un très grand jeu mais de très bons moments, très poétique. Et dans la foulée j'ai également terminé "Stories Untold" qui est vraiment très bon de bout en bout (même si parfois certains puzzles sont un peu tordus).

----------


## leeoneil

> Moins bien accueilli car pas les voix officielles si je me souviens bien alors que c'était une promesse.


Comment ça pas les voix officielles ?
Pour moi ce sont exactement les mêmes voix que le dessin animé, j'affabule ?

edit : chui bête, je suppose que tu parles des voix françaises ?
En VO en tout cas ça passe nickel !

----------


## Kaelis

Voix officielles françaises  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Comment ça pas les voix officielles ?
> Pour moi ce sont exactement les mêmes voix que le dessin animé, j'affabule ?
> 
> edit : chui bête, je suppose que tu parles des voix françaises ?
> En VO en tout cas ça passe nickel !


Oui autant pour moi, je parlais bien des voix de la VF.

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Walking Dead Saison 3*, après avoir fini la saison 2 il y a 15j
Sentiments mitigés :
+ des graphismes BEAUCOUP plus classe et une mise en scène plus marquée
+ une histoire "décentrée" sur d'autres survivants pour renouveler, avec Clem' en perso secondaire
+ pour la première fois, certains choix faits bien plus tôt dans la saison ont une influence sur la fin ...
~ ... mais c'est assez mal foutu et sans spoiler, j'avoue ne pas avoir trop compris le lien de cause à effet lorsque j'ai regardé les autres fins en vidéo
~ les thématiques abordées sont toujours intéressantes mais sentent un peu le réchauffé
- Clem' est trop périphérique, on aurait dit que les scénaristes avaient le cul entre 2 chaises et ont préféré couper la poire en 2 : nouvelle histoire mais on garde qd mm un peu Clémentine parce que tout le monde veut savoir ce qu'elle devient
- Est-ce à cause du scénario qui se déroule sur une période très courte (si l'on omet les flashbacks qui expliquent comment Clem' s'est retrouvée là depuis la saison 2) ? Ou l'aspect "film avec QTE" encore plus marqué ? En tout cas, on on s'y sent un peu "à l'étroit"

Comme avec la saison précédente, je ne sais pas si je vais enchaîner avec la saison suivante (la "finale"). 
Légère peur de faire une indigestion ...

----------


## leeoneil

Ah mais je ne savais pas que la saison 3 était finie, je pensais qu'elle avait foirée suite aux problèmes de  Telltate !
Et donc il y a également une saison 4 ????
Merci pour l'info, je m'y mettrais probablement !

edit : la saison 3 c'est celle qui s'apelle "new frontier" ?

edit 2 : ah ben de toute façon on ne peut plus l'acheter sur steam... Parfait !

----------


## Gorillaz

Oui, "New frontier" (= saison 3) n'est plus dispo sur Steam suite à la fermeture du studio Telltale ...
La saison 4 a été commencée par Telltale (de mémoire 2 premiers épisodes), puis reprise et terminée par Skybound (studio des créateurs de la série TV)
Sauf que depuis quelques jours, on a appris que Telltale a ressuscité ... mais je crois qu'ils n'ont plus les droits du jeu TWD ! 
Du coup la question à 10000, c'est de savoir par qui (et où) les 3 premières saisons seront désormais diffusées  :OO: 

J'ai regardé et le jeu est dispo sur EGS.
En espérant que tu sois pas allergique  :;):

----------


## schouffy

> Moins bien accueilli car pas les voix officielles si je me souviens bien alors que c'était une promesse. Et il était peu différent du 1er je crois.
> Je l'ai viré de ma WL il y a peu mais j'hésite encore à le remettre ou pas.


Le premier non plus n'avait pas de VF.

----------


## Murena

Fini *Man of Medan* au bout de 4h. 

C'était... pas terrible.
Personnage plat et pas très attachants, le rythme pourri avec beaucoup trop de déambulation et le scénar' pas terrible. la maniabilité met au moins deux secondes à répondre aussi donc pour un jeu ou on passe son temps à marcher c'est vite agaçant.

J'attends quand même le chapitre Little Hope en espérant qu'ils transforment l'essai mais pour l'instant c'est très en deçà d'Until Dawn.

----------


## eluus

> Comment ça pas les voix officielles ?
> Pour moi ce sont exactement les mêmes voix que le dessin animé, j'affabule ?
> 
> edit : chui bête, je suppose que tu parles des voix françaises ?
> En VO en tout cas ça passe nickel !


Il est surtout moins drôle que le premier et ça manque de variété, par exemple quand on va au Canada dans le 1.

----------


## pitmartinz

> Il est surtout moins drôle que le premier et ça manque de variété, par exemple quand on va au Canada dans le 1.


Question de point de vue, j'ai vraiment bien aimé le premier, mais le deuxième était tout aussi bon.
La bataille avec les franchises de super héros, le clin d'oeil du mur au canada, etc... 

J'ai passé un bon moment et je l'ai torché en moins de 2 semaines, ce qui ne m'était plus arrivé avec un jeu 20h+ depuis très longtemps.

----------


## Clydopathe

Dans le cadre de mon vidage de backlog, je viens de finir *Evoland 2*, un petit rpg bien sympathique qui mélange tout pleins de style de jeux. Il m'a fallu 14h pour en venir à bout et mis à part quelques parties un peu chiante (les scènes de schmup sont loonnngguuees) le jeu est vraiment sympa  ::): .


Maintenant, il me reste le suivant à faire à trouver parmi 48, je commence à voir le bout de mon backlog  ::): .

----------


## darkvador

> Dans le cadre de mon vidage de backlog, je viens de finir *Evoland 2*, un petit rpg bien sympathique qui mélange tout pleins de style de jeux. Il m'a fallu 14h pour en venir à bout et mis à part quelques parties un peu chiante (les scènes de schmup sont loonnngguuees) le jeu est vraiment sympa .
> 
> 
> Maintenant, il me reste le suivant à faire à trouver parmi 48, je commence à voir le bout de mon backlog .


Partage ta liste de jeu , je suis sûr qu'un Canard te trouvera quel jeu choisir si tu ne sais pas te décider

----------


## Blackogg

> Partage ta liste de jeu , je suis sûr qu'un Canard te trouvera quel jeu choisir si tu ne sais pas te décider


Il parait qu'il y a un topic rien que pour ça d'ailleurs  ::ninja:: 

De mon côté, j'ai commencé puis fini dans la foulée *Inside* (en environ 2h), obtenu en offrant mon âme à Epic (ils sont perdants).
C'était pas mal. 
Ça corrige les problèmes de gameplay de Limbo (je l'ai trouvé globalement moins laborieux en tout cas) et il m'a également semblé mieux rythmé entre phases de plateforme/fuite et phases d'énigmes.
L'ambiance est oppressante (ce début avec les voitures qui nous cherchent  :Bave: ) mais pas trop donc j'ai pas eu peur et j'ai pu me concentrer sur les énigmes, les décors à explorer sont tous glauques et magnifiques à leur manière, y'a pas à dire, c'est maitrisé de bout en bout.
Cependant, dans l'ensemble j'ai préféré l'atmosphère de Limbo, là où Inside troque le côté onirique (même si cauchemardesque) contre une froideur mortifère. Ressenti purement personnel, bien entendu.

En résumé, pour 0€, j'ai eu un Limbo revu et corrigé, ce qui est très cool.
Par contre ça m'aurait fait mal de payer 15€ pour ça.

----------


## Clydopathe

J'y penserais si je bloque vraiment, mais j'ai déjà réussi à passer de 110 jeux en attente à 48  ::):  en un an et demi  ::): .

----------


## Getz

Fini (enfin j'ai atteint les crédits) *Céleste* grâce au store de la honte en 6h.
Le début est vraiment cool, des nouvelles phases de gameplay à tous les niveaux, à chaque fois très bien introduites. La difficulté est plutôt bien calibrée, je m'attendais à un jeu vraiment plus dur (dans la veine de The End is Nigh).
Par contre déçu par le dernier niveau (ou avant dernier plutôt?): la difficulté monte d'un cran, on se retrouve déjà plus devant un die & retry à apprendre par coeur les tableaux pour réussir. On alterne des tableaux qui résument les niveaux précédents, mais avec un double dash; qui laisse une désagréable impression de recyclage.
Je n'avais obtenu aucun coeur bleu, je n'ai donc pas fait le niveau du coeur de la montagne. Et je n'ai pas spécialement envie de me retaper tous les niveaux pour les trouver. Est-ce que la vrai fin se trouve après ce niveau? Parce que l'histoire est vraiment très anecdotique...
J'ai tenté un peu une face B, mais ça me semble très axé die&retry, je n'ai pas du tout envie de me confronter à ça (et encore moins à trouver toutes les fraises...)

Bref, j'ai plutôt bien apprécié le voyage, mais pas au point d'en vouloir plus et de viser le 100%.

----------


## Hyeud

The Cat Lady

Musique : super top
Graphismes arrière-plan : super top
Histoire : top
Voice acting : super top
Animation : marionnettes du XVIIIème siècle.
Jeu splendide, je jouerai les autres jeux de cet auteur, Downfall et Lorelai, mais après un moment, ce genre de jeu est éprouvant pour un joueur comme qui vit complètement l'histoire.

----------


## PaulPoy

*Vampyr* de Dontnod. En un peu plus de 30 heures en essayant d'en savoir pas mal sur les PNJ.
J'ai aimé y jouer, j'ai même avancé par grosses sessions, mais il faut reconnaitre que le jeu est bancal. L'histoire est cool, les dialogues sont top, les perso sont intéressants, l'ambiance est vraiment réussie (pourtant les vampires ne sont pas trop ma tasses de thé), les musiques sont classes, la mise en scène des moments clés est vraiment prenante (mais quelconque le reste du jeu...). Les combats aussi sont sympa, on se sent puissant en tant que vampire, mais ils sont tout de même un peu trop répétitifs et/ou nombreux (faut dire aussi que je n'ai jamais "rebuild" mes compétences et j'ai fait tout le jeu avec les mêmes armes). Le système social est chouette pour ses perso très divers, leurs histoires et les thèmes abordés, mais fichtre qu'il ne sert à rien d'autre. En normal on peut finir le jeu sans croquer quiconque (bien qu'on se retrouve par moments un peu en sous level), l'xp des missions et dialogues étant suffisant, c'est un peu dommage. Rien nous force à passer à l'acte, ça parle de soif de sang, mais ne l'intègre pas vraiment au gameplay. Découvrir les petites histoires des habitants n'a aucune finalité si ce n'est l'xp à dispo, et les quelques missions secondaires sont sans intérêts (voire nulles). Puis les conséquences de nos actes, à part les prix chez les marchants et un combat en plus ou en moins, n'ont guère d'importances.
En espérant que toutes ses bonnes idées leur servent de base pour une suite ou un autre jeu similaire. Ils tiennent quelque chose mais va falloir cogiter davantage pour mieux l'exploiter, peut être en réduisant un peu l'échelle du jeu (bien qu'ils aient su éviter le remplissage et l'immensité inutile). Et aussi, svp, une mini map (le level design à la Dark Souls ça ne marche pas à tous les coups) !

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Shadow Warrior* en version *Classic Redux* et c'était très bien. Plein d'action et d'exploration, la formule "à l'ancienne" est toujours plaisante  ::): 

Le premier contact est un peu rude, j'ai du mal à mettre le doigt dessus mais le jeu n'a pas autant de cachet que Blood. Ça doit être les "sprites" qui accusent un peu leur âge, le petit côté "cartoon" et un léger manque de finesse peut-être ?

À part ça je n'ai pas grand chose à reprocher au jeu lui-même : l'arsenal est varié et très amusant à utiliser sur un bestiaire qui a ses subtilités, tout ça dans des niveaux appropriés qui proposent une tonne de situations différentes à gérer même si ils sont un peu trop labyrinthiques à mon goût (on s'y perd facilement). La difficulté est pile comme il faut, j'éviterais peut-être le mode le plus hardu pour les deux épisodes de base qui peuvent être très cruels (mais bon, F5/F9).






Par contre le travail de Devolver concernant le portage sent l'amateurisme et je peux le dire sans avoir joué à l'original ! Les crashs sont assez fréquents, les extensions se lancent en dehors du jeu, visée verticale à la souris désagréable (à proscrire) et le son est mal réglé : on entend les ennemis à travers cinq murs, même chose pour les pièges qui deviennent indétectables et les Rippers bon sang... Les quelques options graphiques sont assez malvenues, notamment le mode "smooth" pour les textures qui donne l'impression de perdre la vue  :Pouah: 






Ceci étant dit ça tourne direct à la définition et au framerate de son choix. 12 heures de jeu très bien remplies avec les deux extensions incluses (Wanton "Damn you!" Destruction est excellente).

Je le conseille vivement, à moins d'être hostile à l'humour graveleux je ne vois pas de bonne raison de bouder son plaisir  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

> Fini *Shadow Warrior* en version *Classic Redux* 
> 
> Par contre le travail de Devolver concernant le portage sent l'amateurisme et je peux le dire sans avoir joué à l'original ! Les crashs sont assez fréquents, les extensions se lancent en dehors du jeu, visée verticale à la souris désagréable (à proscrire) et le son est mal réglé : on entend les ennemis à travers cinq murs, même chose pour les pièges qui deviennent indétectables et les Rippers bon sang... Les quelques options graphiques sont assez malvenues, notamment le mode "smooth" pour les textures qui donne l'impression de perdre la vue


Il avait été offert sur GOG il y a quelques années, et en essayant cette version Redux, j'ai vite déchanté tellement c'était merdique techniquement, avec des chutes de FPS assez fréquentes, un _mouselook_ foireux et aussi pas mal de plantages ont eu raison de ma patience.

Pourtant, pour l'avoir fait à l'époque, j'en garde des bons souvenirs mais j'y retournerai uniquement si Nightdive Studio s'occupe en personne de son cas pour le rendre agréable à jouer.

----------


## Kaelis

Aucun problème avec le framerate heureusement, pour la visée à la souris j'ai fini par me rabattre sur l'auto-aim et me contenter de l'axe X. Les crashs sont là depuis le début et je peux confirmer que ça n'a pas été réglé.

Quand on pense que Devolver voulait chopper les droits de Blood... on a eu chaud  :Sweat:

----------


## schouffy

J'ai jamais aimé ce Shadow Warrior... Les armes, la DA, le level design, je trouvais tout ça très nettement en dessous de Blood ou Duke 3D. Faudrait que je réessaie pour voir si ça venait de moi ou du jeu.

----------


## Kaelis

Je trouve Blood un cran au-dessus même si j'ai été agréablement surpris par SW. Les niveaux sont à la hauteur, y en a un dans un avion qui vaut bien celui du train dans Blood à mon avis.

Sans vouloir tirer sur l'ambulance, Ion Fury est nettement en-dessous de ses aïeux.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai pas encore trouvé le temps d'y jouer mais j'espère que tu te trompes lourdement.

----------


## Nono

> et en essayant cette version Redux, j'ai vite déchanté tellement c'était merdique techniquement, avec des chutes de FPS assez fréquentes, un _mouselook_ foireux et aussi pas mal de plantages ont eu raison de ma patience


J'ai rien eu de tout ça sur mon run sur la redux à l'époque (c'est-à-dire il y a 6 ans).
Par contre la version Shadow Warrior Classique Complete, une adaptation maison de chez Gog, était nettement moins agréable.

----------


## banditbandit

*Agony Unrated*


Bon ben comme prévu c'est mauvais, je voulais voir ce que j'avais backé à l'époque (même si ici on a plutôt la version 2.0). Mais en même temps c'est pas la catastrophe industrielle annoncée, le jeu est relativement policée et aurait pu faire un bon "Walking Simulator" avec un peu plus d'effort. 
Au rayon des trucs pas mal la DA s'en sort parfois bien même si j'aime pas les choix esthétiques enfin ça donne un truc plutôt original (on pense un peu à Prey, ou des trucs étranges comme Overcast - Walden and the Werewolf ou Doorways, Doom...), le level design avec plein de petites cachettes à découvrir ce qui enlève un peu le coté linéaire de l'exploration. Autrement le gameplay est nul ça s'inspire vaguement de Alien Isolation, ya aussi un systéme de possession qui aurait pu être marrant mais non parce lent, lourdingue, agaçant.

Au final une curiosité qui saura contenter seulement les plus patients.

----------


## Getz

> Fini *Man of Medan* au bout de 4h. 
> 
> C'était... pas terrible.
> Personnage plat et pas très attachants, le rythme pourri avec beaucoup trop de déambulation et le scénar' pas terrible. la maniabilité met au moins deux secondes à répondre aussi donc pour un jeu ou on passe son temps à marcher c'est vite agaçant.
> 
> J'attends quand même le chapitre Little Hope en espérant qu'ils transforment l'essai mais pour l'instant c'est très en deçà d'Until Dawn.


Fini également, même ressenti.

Les contrôles sont lourds, les angles de caméras à la résident evil 1 apportent une ambiance sympa mais posent souvent des problèmes lors des déplacements.

Beaucoup d'incohérences: les réactions des personnages sont complètement à la rue (oh je viens de presque me faire buter par un truc flippant, je passe une porte, tout va pour le mieux), les successions de plans trop souvent ratées (entre les problèmes de placements de persos, de changement de lumière, certains plans très rapides inutiles voir incompréhensibles...).

On se fait chier la plupart du temps à déambuler dans des couloirs qui se ressemblent beaucoup trop, à lire des documents, à regarder des jumpscares sans même lever un sourcil tant ceux-ci sont prévisibles. Le scénario est pas terrible. Les choix sont sympas, mais on a l'impression que l'histoire peut varier plus parce qu'on a foiré un QTE que par nos choix.

Le jeu est quelque fois assez beau, d'autre fois très moche, les personnages souvent assez proches de l'uncanny valley... Et en plus ça rame à mort!

L'idée de la coop canapé était sympa, on l'a fait à deux (chacun ses persos), mais à cinq j'imagine que certains ne joueront pas beaucoup...

Une grosse déception, je ne sais pas si la très faible durée de vie n'est pas un point positif tant on était très souvent ébahi par tant de tares...

----------


## Baalim

Merci pour les retours. Le jeu me tentait beaucoup, surtout après until dawn. Maintenant, beaucoup moins.

----------


## Getz

> Merci pour les retours. Le jeu me tentait beaucoup, surtout après until dawn. Maintenant, beaucoup moins.


Until Dawn lui est bien supérieur.

A vil prix, ça peut valoir le coup d'essayer, mais à 20/25€ non.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Fini *Abzû*, gratuit sur l'EGS.
Ca prend pas longtemps, c'est assez contemplatif et poétique. Un bon moment, mais le problème c'est que ça me donne envie de relancer *Subnautica*, alors que j'avais abandonné ma partie dans les cavernes toxiques, atteint d'une sorte de claustrophobie après toute ces ballades en plein mer. Je ne sais pas si je pourrais y arriver  :Emo:

----------


## Hilikkus

La gratuité de *Inside* sur l'Epic Game Store me l'a fait installer via le launcher du démon m'a fait me souvenir qu'il dormait dans mon backlog Steam depuis un trop long moment  :Facepalm: 

Je viens de le finir, et on est dans la lignée de *Limbo* (le jeux précédent des mêmes développeurs), à savoir un jeu plateforme / réflexion vue de coté avec une propension à mettre le joueur mal à l'aise. *Inside* est en tout point meilleur que son prédécesseur: Le coté plateforme y est moins exigeant (le personnage était crispant à contrôler dans *Limbo*), les énigmes bien pensées et très bien intégrées, l'univers encore plus mystérieux et sombre.
Le curseur a été poussé plus loin niveau glauquerie, et si l'ambiance malsaine va crescendo sans jamais prendre le joueur en traitre, la dernière  partie du jeu (ou l'on contrôle un agglomérat de corps déformé et visiblement en souffrance) a été fort éprouvante pour moi.
Un très bon jeu en définitive, mais comme souvent avec ces jeu à ambiance il y a peu de chances que j'y retourne  :Emo:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Pas mal le spoiler, pas mal !  ::o:

----------


## Catel

*Chrono Trigger*

Il m'a fallu 40 heures pour poncer cette version DS. Et ce n'est pas facile à digérer d'autant que c'est mon premier JRPG. Mais on note quand même une maîtrise assez remarquable de cette machinerie complexe bourrée de systèmes, imaginée par des grosses têtes du genre avec une liberté peu commune dans l'industrie japonaise. Quasiment pas de grind, une feature de voyage dans le temps signifiante. Le rythme de l'aventure qui enchaîne les péripéties. Comme dans Quackshot, pendant une grande partie du jeu on te donne l'impression que tu vas où tu veux alors que c'est parfaitement linéaire et c'est très bien fait. La montée en puissance du stuff. Le système de combat. L'équilibrage. La manière dont le jeu s'ouvre en endgame pour permettre d'explorer le monde et de résoudre d'excellentes et très utiles quêtes annexes. Les sprites, les décors, la musique. Le jeu est globalement facile et c'est appréciable quand il veut t'emmener dans un voyage étourdissant.

Maîtrise loin d'être totale quand même. Il y a des longueurs, des moments poussifs (les premières heures, qui m'ont poussé à réessayer 3 fois le jeu). Un nombre exagéré de combats. Les donjons optionnels de la version DS sont parfois horribles avec de longs allers-retours. Le côté très mécanique de cette production à l'ancienne, malgré une mise en scène des personnages de plus en plus poussée et de splendides séquences animées (muettes) de la version Playstation. L'histoire de base pas forcément passionnante.

Cadeau: le test import de Consoles +.
http://download.abandonware.org/maga...%201995%29.jpg
http://download.abandonware.org/maga...%201995%29.jpg

----------


## Blackogg

> la dernière  partie du jeu (ou l'on contrôle un agglomérat de corps déformé et visiblement en souffrance) a été fort éprouvante pour moi.
> Un très bon jeu en définitive, mais comme souvent avec ces jeu à ambiance il y a peu de chances que j'y retourne


Ah ben moi c'est le moment où j'ai soufflé un grand coup, puis je me suis mis à jongler avec tous les éléments du décor en m'imaginant contrôler un gros toutou mutant. C'était plutôt sympa comme conclusion  :Mellow2:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Pas mal le spoiler, pas mal !


Mince, je pensais avoir mis la bonne balise  :Facepalm:  c'est corrigé

----------


## Aza

> *Chrono Trigger*
> 
> Il m'a fallu 40 heures pour poncer cette version DS. Et ce n'est pas facile à digérer d'autant que c'est mon premier JRPG. Mais on note quand même une maîtrise assez remarquable de cette machinerie complexe bourrée de systèmes, imaginée par des grosses têtes du genre avec une liberté peu commune dans l'industrie japonaise. Quasiment pas de grind, une feature de voyage dans le temps signifiante. Le rythme de l'aventure qui enchaîne les péripéties. Comme dans Quackshot, pendant une grande partie du jeu on te donne l'impression que tu vas où tu veux alors que c'est parfaitement linéaire et c'est très bien fait. La montée en puissance du stuff. Le système de combat. L'équilibrage. La manière dont le jeu s'ouvre en endgame pour permettre d'explorer le monde et de résoudre d'excellentes et très utiles quêtes annexes. Les sprites, les décors, la musique. Le jeu est globalement facile et c'est appréciable quand il veut t'emmener dans un voyage étourdissant.
> 
> Maîtrise loin d'être totale quand même. Il y a des longueurs, des moments poussifs (les premières heures, qui m'ont poussé à réessayer 3 fois le jeu). Un nombre exagéré de combats. Les donjons optionnels de la version DS sont parfois horribles avec de longs allers-retours. Le côté très mécanique de cette production à l'ancienne, malgré une mise en scène des personnages de plus en plus poussée et de splendides séquences animées (muettes) de la version Playstation. L'histoire de base pas forcément passionnante.
> 
> Cadeau: le test import de Consoles +.
> http://download.abandonware.org/maga...%201995%29.jpg
> http://download.abandonware.org/maga...%201995%29.jpg


Ce jeu <3 La hype des magazines à l'époque, surtout qu'il y avait pas internet pour tout spoiler (genre ce qu'il se passe avec CP2077 là) <3

----------


## FericJaggar

> Fini *Abzû*, gratuit sur l'EGS.
> Ca prend pas longtemps, c'est assez contemplatif et poétique. Un bon moment, mais le problème c'est que ça me donne envie de relancer *Subnautica*, alors que j'avais abandonné ma partie dans les cavernes toxiques, atteint d'une sorte de claustrophobie après toute ces ballades en plein mer. Je ne sais pas si je pourrais y arriver


Ah c'est moche ça, il est tellement bon de bout en bout ce jeu  ::wub:: 
Après je ne te cache pas que tu rencontreras le même genre de "problème" pendant une bonne partie de la suite, même si ça s'agrandit par endroits.

----------


## Valenco

> Mince, je pensais avoir mis la bonne balise  c'est corrigé


Au fait, comment vous faites pour avoir la balise spoiler avec le bandeau noir. Moi, quand je clique sur le bouton spoiler, ça fait ça. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, ça !

----------


## Gorillaz

Balise "Spoil" 

```
 Coucou [spoil]caché [/spoil]
```

----------


## Argelle

> Au fait, comment vous faites pour avoir la balise spoiler avec le bandeau noir. Moi, quand je clique sur le bouton spoiler, ça fait ça. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oui, ça !


 
Utilise Spoil au lieu de SPOILER dans ta balise  ::):

----------


## Valenco

Merci.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon j'utilisais [spoiler3]

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai terminé avec plaisir *The Turing Test*, grâce au xbox game pass, je n'avais pas fait attention à ce jeu. Puzzle en vue 1ère personne faisant forcément penser à Portal.

Mêmes salles épurées conçues pour des tests, une IA (pas rigolote par contre, on retrouve des thèmes philosophiques, la conscience etc...), et un outil qui permet de récupérer et envoyer des boules d'énergie pour ouvrir des portes, actionner des bidules, bouger des machins...
Pas très difficile, je n'ai eu du mal que sur 2 salles, donc si vous voulez faire les plus intéressantes selon moi, il ne faut pas rater les salles "annexes".
Elles ne sont pas obligatoires pour avancer, mais donnent des éléments sur l'histoire, et j'ai souvent passé un peu plus de temps sur ces puzzles. 

Un peu déçu de cette fin qui nous tombe dessus. Noir. Générique. Comme si c'était pas la peine de faire une petite cinématique, peu de gens voudront le finir.  ::sad:: 

Comme on en parlait ailleurs, j'ai passé un très bon moment, mais je ne me vois pas enchaîner ce genre de jeu, il faut que ce soit assez rare pour que j'y prenne du plaisir. Le prochain sera peut être Talos en 2020. 

Je termine avec 2 petits détails.
Je ne comprends pas le PEGI16 pour "violence". Je me disais qu'en avançant je tomberai sur des trucs atroces façon Doom3 peut être ? Au moins des corps ? Mais non rien de tout ça, toujours des pièces blanches et des puzzles. Et ça m'a poursuivi tout le jeu, et ça m'inquiète encore, j'ai peur d'avoir raté un pan du jeu qui justifierait ça.

Autre chose importante si quelqu'un veut s'y mettre, le jeu n'est qu'en anglais. Il y a des sous titres anglais mais, comme souvent, ils sont absents quand on écoute les log audio de l'équipage.
J'avoue que ça m'énerve, beaucoup de jeux font ça. Alors que c'est capital pour un sourd qui voudrait jouer, je vois énormément de jeux qui proposent des sous titres mais pas sur tout leur contenu. Parfois des cinématiques, parfois des logs audio comme ici, c'est idiot, il serait temps de penser à tous les types de joueurs. Surtout que c'est vraiment le plus simple à mettre en place contrairement à d'autres handicaps.

----------


## FericJaggar

Ce que tu me dis me fait réaliser qu'on pense très rarement à ça, en tant que joueur "lambda". Que ce soient les sourds, malvoyants, même les daltoniens qui pourraient avoir du mal à saisir certains trucs. J'imagine qu'ils doivent être bien souvent les parents pauvres des joueurs de jv.

----------


## Murena

> Les choix sont sympas, mais on a l'impression que l'histoire peut varier plus parce qu'on a foiré un QTE que par nos choix.




Spoiler Alert! 


Certains choix étaient assez décisifs. Genre j'ai fait évader Conrad dans les premières heures, il était donc absent pour la quasi-totalité du jeu pour moi. 
Les QTE sont surtout là pour savoir si les personnages vivent ou meurent, tant qu'on les valide, tout les choix se "contentent" de changer la trajectoire du reste du récit.
Sauf qu'en faisant s'évader Conrad j'ai probablement eu pas mal de scènes qui sont passé à la trappe...

C'est plus le système de relation entre les personnages que je n'ai pas compris. A part changer deux dialogues ici et là (j'avais refusé la demande de mariage d'Alex avec Julia)

----------


## Chan

*Gears of War 5.*

J'ai mis 12h40 et c'était suffisant, il en fallait pas plus. 

On a des passages vraiment magnifiques, notamment dans l'acte 3 qui verse dans le post apo classique mais d'une qualité complètement dingue. Les intérieurs sont eux aussi énormes, Les lumières sont super bien gérées ; ça flatte la rétine à chaque instant.

Niveau gameplay c'est archi classique, ils ont rien changé depuis mon dernier contact avec la série (le 2) : on se couche derrière un muret et on canarde comme un goret ; mais ça fonctionne. Et ça fonctionne parce que l'IA est conne comme pas permis, elle bouge très peu, et ne nous contourne quasiment jamais (à part les petites saloperies qui arrivent en surnombre). Je peux pas m'empêcher de comparer le jeu à Division 2 pour le déplacement, le cover et du coup l'IA qui doit en découler. Et malheureusement Gears se fait démonter sur tous ces aspects c'est dommage. On ne peut toujours pas passer par dessus un putain de muret sans s'y être plaqué auparavant.  ::cry:: 

J'ai eu 5 ou 6 bugs m'obligeant à redémarrer le jeu : impossible de reprendre le véhicule, chargement infini, script qui ne se déclenche pas,... Et il y a évidemment le bug pendant les cinématiques des sous titres complètement aux fraises., en espérant que ça soit rapidement patché.

Mais bon, je lui pardonne ses défauts parce que j'ai bien aimé tronçonner et dégommer du locuste.

Sprouich/10.

----------


## schouffy

C'est marrant parce que j'ai découvert le 1 y'a peu et je pourrais en dire exactement la même chose.

----------


## La Marmotta

Ils n'ont absolument pas changé le gameplay ?  ::O:  Mais il date de 2006 !
Pour avoir fini Vanquish il n'y a pas longtemps, qui reprend exactement le principe de Gears (en ajoutant du bullet time et des glissades de dingue pour dynamiser), j'ai trouvé que ce type de gameplay avait salement vieilli. Je gardais de super souvenirs sur Gears 1 et 2 à l'époque, mais en rejouant à ce gameplay aujourd'hui, j'ai trouvé ça atrocement statique et ennuyeux.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ils n'ont absolument pas changé le gameplay ?  Mais il date de 2006 !
> .


Non. J'ai fait le *4* récemment, ayant joué aux 1 et 2 sur 360 (le 3 je ne sais plus, j'ai surtout joué à 4 ou 5 potes en multi local), j'étais curieux. 
C'est pas que je l'ai trouvé mauvais, mais c'est effectivement toujours le même jeu. 
Il y a bien 4 nouvelles armes mais je les ai surtout utilisées pour varier, pas pour leur intérêt réel. Mais admettons, pour certains mécanismes, c'est le cœur du jeu d'avoir des joueurs de foot US lourdauds, ce serait difficile de changer, et surtout par quoi ? 
Graphiquement c'est joli, le vent dans les arbres m'a plu. Je me doutais bien qu'entre un PC et une 360... mais en fait je ne pensais pas qu'ils faisaient l'effort, d'où mon agréable surprise. 

Ce qui m'a surtout déçu dans l'absence totale d'innovation c'est l'histoire. On affronte d'abord des robots (moches tant ils sont génériques), puis des... locustes.  ::|: 
Putain encore ? Ça fait combien de fois que je les extermine ? 
Alors qu'au début j'ai vraiment cru qu'on allait affronter d'autres humains. 
Et l'histoire ratée justifie les décors, qui accentuent encore plus cette impression de toujours faire le même jeu. Bah oui, puisqu'on passe notre temps à éradiquer (mal a priori) les locustes, c'est toujours la guerre et en gros (pour ne pas spoiler) rien n'est reconstruit. On est donc toujours dans de vieilles ruines. Ce qui avait son charme au début de la série, depuis j'aurais aimé voir du neuf. 
Par exemple que l'on joue longtemps après les guerres, sur leur planète ou même une autre s'ils se développent et tombent sur d'autres ennemis. Oui ce serait pas original mais un nouveau lieu les obligerait à créer je pense. 

Par contre Chan-MichMuch je crois que l'on peut sauter directement par dessus un obstacle sans s'arrêter. J'ai commencé par jouer à la souris et il y avait une touche pour ça. Je l'ai désinstallé je ne peux pas vérifier. Je me demande si au pad c'est pas le bouton B au bon moment. Je regarderai sur le 5.

----------


## Chan

Non on peut pas et B c'est le coup de couteau.

Edit : Putain je viens de voir que oui dans le 4 il faut appuyer sur B pendant la course, je vais tester sur celui-ci ; c'est cool c'est marqué nul part. Et en plus c'est super logique : touche pour le coup de couteau = touche pour passer par dessus un obstacle.
Bon ça fonctionne mais faut à tout prix remapper les touches du coup, c'est pas ergonomique.

----------


## banditbandit

*Investigator*

Petit walking simulator post apocalypse "horrifique" russe, c'est plutôt joli surtout si vous aimez la pluie et la neige mais autrement très minimaliste, quelques énigmes très simples, beaucoup de barrières invisibles, trop linéaire, agréablement surpris par quelques cuts-scénes qui font un peu "road movie". A faire si vous avez 2 heures à tuer sinon tout à fait dispensable. Arachnophobe s'abstenir.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Late Shift*, jeu offert par Sig.

C'est un FMV, donc un jeu avec des vidéos sur lesquels on peut faire des choix. L'histoire est sympathique, plutôt bien ficelée et avec des embranchements variés (il y a 7 fins en tout, dont 4 principales, que j'ai faite).
Les acteurs sont bons, les plans aussi et il y a une super musique. Bref ça se joue très bien, un run dure environ 1 heure donc on a vite fait les différentes fins.
Seule petit point noir, c'est l'absence de possibilité de zapper les scènes déjà vues: il faut tout se retaper pour voir les différentes fins, et la 4ème fois c'est un peu relou.

Mais au final, un très bon jeu que je recommande !

----------


## banditbandit

> Ils n'ont absolument pas changé le gameplay ?  Mais il date de 2006 !
> Pour avoir fini Vanquish il n'y a pas longtemps, qui reprend exactement le principe de Gears (en ajoutant du bullet time et des glissades de dingue pour dynamiser), j'ai trouvé que ce type de gameplay avait salement vieilli. Je gardais de super souvenirs sur Gears 1 et 2 à l'époque, mais en rejouant à ce gameplay aujourd'hui, j'ai trouvé ça atrocement statique et ennuyeux.


C'est sur Vanquish c'est orienté scoring, c'est pas du tout le même rythme. 
Après vu l'inflation sur les armures on peut comprendre.  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

*Blair Witch*
Bof. Quelques jolis passages, mais rien de bien original ni surprenant. Tout ça est très convenu, on connait la fin dès la deuxième heure de jeu.

----------


## Score2

Dead Cells, vaincu le boss de fin pour la première fois... et c’est là que je me rends compte que le jeu va rester encore un bon moment dans ma Switch. Quel trip ce jeu! Entre l’atmosphere, la zik, le gameplay bien brutal, les options de customisation de builds par dizaines... le jeu n’a pas fini de dévoiler tous ses secrets. Moi qui est mauvais client pour les rogue-likes je dois constater que le jeu de Motion Twin est exceptionnel. Une sorte de cocktail succulent entre un Diablo et un Metroidvania. J’y retourne!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## FericJaggar

> Dead Cells, vaincu le boss de fin pour la première fois... et c’est là que je me rends compte que le jeu va rester encore un bon moment dans ma Switch. Quel trip ce jeu! Entre l’atmosphere, la zik, le gameplay bien brutal, les options de customisation de builds par dizaines... le jeu n’a pas fini de dévoiler tous ses secrets. Moi qui est mauvais client pour les rogue-likes je dois constater que le jeu de Motion Twin est exceptionnel. Une sorte de cocktail succulent entre un Diablo et un Metroidvania. J’y retourne!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


"Moi qui suis"  ::ninja:: 
Mais c'est vrai qu'il est tellement extraordinaire ce jeu. Quand je pense aux furieux qui sont rendus à trois ou quatre cellules de bosses, je me sens vraiment nul  ::cry::

----------


## Score2

Moi qui est, grrr, scuzi, flamand inside  ::P: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## DeadFish

*Broken Sword: Director's Cut*

L'un des seuls pointer-cliquer qui vaut à peu près la peine d'être joué (et que je suis à peu près capable de finir). Pas quarante douze écrans par énigme, des solutions logiques, pas de baratin interminable, des répliques rigolotes et Emmanuel Curtil, c'est pas compliqué, nom de nom.

Sent from my Ordinateur using Internet

- - - Updated - - -

Ah et les nouvelles séquences avec Nico sont nulles et les portraits sont moches. Mais y a Zemmour dedans donc ça va :


REP A SA KEANU REEVES

----------


## Blackogg

> Fini *Abzû*, gratuit sur l'EGS.
> Ca prend pas longtemps, c'est assez contemplatif et poétique.


Idem, ça m'a permis de faire une très belle balade alors que le froid et la grisaille commençaient à revenir ce weekend. J'ai pu aller gratouiller un requin pèlerin : 9/10.

Et j'ai continué à dépiler mon backlog EGS (that's a thing now) avec *GNOG* : C'est une dizaine de puzzles qui consistent en des boites étranges qu'il faut triturer dans tous les sens afin de comprendre comment elles fonctionnent. On tire sur des languettes, on tourne des boutons, on débranche des câbles … et ça déclenche plein d'animations rigolotes, d'explosions musicales et colorées et ça nous raconte à chaque fois une petite histoire qui va nous aider à comprendre ce que l'on doit faire pour réussir.
Le jeu prend entre 1 et 2h à terminer, c'est un petit bonbon acidulé fort agréable. J'en aurais bien repris pour quelques heures de plus, mais bon, c'était déjà très sympa.

----------


## Baynie

> Ah et les nouvelles séquences avec Nico sont nulles et les portraits sont moches.


Le pire c'est qu'ils ont rajouté des répliques au milieu de dialogue existant, mais sans réenregistrer l'intégralité des dialogues du jeu.

On a donc 90% du temps, une qualité audio des années 90 (ça grésille un peu mais au bout d'un moment on s'habitue), puis au détour d'un dialogue avec Georges, Nico fait une référence à une de ses séquences rajoutées et là on se tape une voix cristalline des années 2010. Bah d'un coup plouf on n'est plus habitué à la qualité audio de la suite, et on entend plus que ce son de merde. 

Sinon faut le faire en anglais pour l'accent Français des PNJ dans Paris avec des expressions traduites mot à mot de l'anglais.



Spoiler Alert! 


https://youtu.be/2bNTwXDBmZQ?t=2831

----------


## Valenco

> [B]
> Mais y a Zemmour dedans donc ça va :
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/09/09/12cf...3cb3c09845.png


 ::o:  Mais carrément !  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

*Cosmic Star Heroine* (2017)



jRPG old school pas fait sous RPG maker.

Imaginez un jRPG avec une histoire assez convenu, une histoire classique pour le genre. Un jRPG avec des graphismes agréables et une excellente OST.
Imaginez un jRPG avec un système de déplacement agréable et souple, où on peut passer à travers les pnj et où les diagonales existent.

Imaginez un jRPG avec des batailles à la Chrono Trigger, qui ne se déclenchant pas selon un facteur RNG mais quand on fonce dans un ennemi, sans aucun repop de mob, mais dans lequel on peut choisir de farmer à sa guise un groupe d'ennemis particulier.
Imaginez un jRPG avec un système de combat plutôt riche, qui pousse à rusher les combats en optimisant ses compétences et les personnages que l'on a choisi dans son équipe, qui pousse à ne pas juste bourrer le bouton "attaque".

Imaginez un jRPG avec un univers cyberpunk/SF/spaceopera très convaincant et somme toute plutôt original. Avec des personnages attachants, comme le robot adepte du dancefloor ou le xénomorphe détective privé. 
Imaginez un jRPG où le endgame est intéressant sans être frustrant, avec des quêtes annexes agréables pour une durée de vie totale d'une vingtaine d'heures.

Imaginez, maintenant, un jRPG avec UN PUTAIN DE SYSTÈME DE SAUVEGARDE LIBRE QUI FAIT QU4ON PEUT SAUVEGARDER QUAND ON VEUT. 

Ah ben voilà, enfin j'ai toute votre attention. Pour acheter le jeu, cliquez sur l'image plus haut, aller, je sais que ça vous démange.

----------


## Momock

> jRPG old school pas fait sous RPG maker.
> 
> Imaginez un jRPG avec une histoire assez convenu, une histoire classique pour le genre. Un jRPG avec des graphismes agréables et une excellente OST.
> Imaginez un jRPG avec un système de déplacement agréable et souple, où on peut passer à travers les pnj et où les diagonales existent.
> 
> Imaginez un jRPG avec des batailles à la Chrono Trigger, qui ne se déclenchant pas selon un facteur RNG mais quand on fonce dans un ennemi, sans aucun repop de mob, mais dans lequel on peut choisir de farmer à sa guise un groupe d'ennemis particulier.
> Imaginez un jRPG avec un système de combat plutôt riche, qui pousse à rusher les combats en optimisant ses compétences et les personnages que l'on a choisi dans son équipe, qui pousse à ne pas juste bourrer le bouton "attaque".
> 
> Imaginez un jRPG avec un univers cyberpunk/SF/spaceopera très convaincant et somme toute plutôt original. Avec des personnages attachants, comme le robot adepte du dancefloor ou le xénomorphe détective privé. 
> ...


Les Trails?

----------


## Supergounou

> Les Trails?


Si c'est une question, j'ai pas la réponse, je ne touche pas aux merdes japonaises  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Si c'est une question, j'ai pas la réponse, je ne touche pas aux merdes japonaises


Nan, c'est juste que si tu remplaces la SF/cyber/bidule par un genre de medfan JRPG classicos bousculé par une révolution industrielle turbo, ben pour tout le reste ça colle (bon, tu ne passes pas au travers des PNJs mais ce sont des jeux 3D, ça le ferait pas).

----------


## Supergounou

> Nan, c'est juste que si tu remplaces la SF/cyber/bidule par un genre de medfan JRPG classicos bousculé par une révolution industrielle turbo, ben pour tout le reste ça colle (bon, tu ne passes pas au travers des PNJs mais ce sont des jeux 3D, ça le ferait pas).


J'avais bien compris, c'était un gentil troll  ::): 

En fait Cosmic Star Heroine c'est juste un petit jeu très bien fichu pour ceux qui voudraient une bonne dose de nostalgie FF6/Chrono Trigger, et dans ce sens il fonctionne vraiment plutôt bien. Il a des défauts (l'équilibrage surtout, de loin le pire ennemi du jRPG), mais pour ma part j'y ai passé un excellent moment.

----------


## Momock

> J'avais bien compris, c'était un gentil troll 
> 
> En fait Cosmic Star Heroine c'est juste un petit jeu très bien fichu pour ceux qui voudraient une bonne dose de nostalgie FF6/Chrono Trigger, et dans ce sens il fonctionne vraiment plutôt bien. Il a des défauts (l'équilibrage surtout, de loin le pire ennemi du jRPG), mais pour ma part j'y ai passé un excellent moment.


J'ai jamais compris le concept de nostalgie pour des JVs. Ils sont tous sur ton PC, t'as qu'à les relancer! (et voir qu'en fait c'était naze et passer à autre-chose  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Franky Mikey

> *Cosmic Star Heroine* (2017)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> jRPG old school pas fait sous RPG maker.
> 
> Imaginez un jRPG avec une histoire assez convenu, une histoire classique pour le genre. Un jRPG avec des graphismes agréables et une excellente OST.
> Imaginez un jRPG avec un système de déplacement agréable et souple, où on peut passer à travers les pnj et où les diagonales existent.
> 
> ...


Hé mais je l'ai ! Ça traîne sur le backlog depuis un moment. Merci pour le retour, je garderai ça à l'esprit.  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Idem, j'avais même participé au kickstarter. J'ai un peu de retard sur les RPGs (Wasteland 2, les deux Divinity, les deux Pillars, Torment...).

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai jamais compris le concept de nostalgie pour des JVs. Ils sont tous sur ton PC, t'as qu'à les relancer!


En l’occurrence, la nostalgie c'est de relancer le vieux jeu en question  ::):  
Ici c'est plus une question de nostalgie d'un genre et d'une époque, à savoir le jRPG SNES.

Après, perso je suis incapable de me retaper la même histoire, les même personnages, le même système de combat, les même items craqués... J'arrive pas à faire deux fois le même jeu, je préfère largement jouer à un autre titre qui va s'en inspirer tout en prenant de grosses libertés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai un peu de retard sur les RPGs (Wasteland 2, les deux Divinity, les deux Pillars, Torment...).


Cosmic Star Heroine c'est quand même un bien moins gros morceau, ça ne prend que 20h pour faire le 100% sur la difficulté quasi max.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Idem, j'avais même participé au kickstarter. J'ai un peu de retard sur les RPGs (Wasteland 2, les deux Divinity, les deux Pillars, Torment...).


Divinity Original Sin 2 c'est vraiment à faire si tu trouves le temps. C'est un grand jeu, le genre à te faire taper des nuits de deux heures en semaine alors que tu bosses.
Ça faisait des années que j'avais pas ressenti ça en jouant.

Les autres c'est plus dispensable dans le sens où y a globalement un gros sentiment de redite.

@Supergounou 

Pour le reste je sais pas, mais pour la sauvegarde libre, au pire, achète un jeu et joues y sous émulateur. Il me semble que c'est légal si on possède une copie/licence non ? (pas sûr de moi là)

----------


## Croaker

Oops, mauvais thread. C est la faute du metro.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je vais tous les faire, faut juste un peu de temps. D'ailleurs, j'ai déjà 1h à mon actif sur Wasteland 2  ::P:

----------


## Hyeud

Figment

Je recommande, mais seulement si vous avez moins de 12 ans.
Personnellement, je me suis ennuyé, tout est beaucoup trop facile, mais pour un enfant, c'est très bien, ce jeu lui enseignera tous les codes des jeux vidéo, c'est instructif. J'ai eu un seul bug bloquant, mais il suffit de retourner au menu principal et de relancer, car il y a des checkpoint littéralement partout, donc peu frustrant, même à la fin où il y a un petit pic de difficulté.
Sinon les musiques sont très bonnes, le graphisme mignon et les textes assez drôles.
Par contre les 2 achievments de combat sont buggés.
A réserver à de jeunes joueurs-euses, ou super casus.

----------


## Lucretia

Je viens de "finir de découvrir la plupart des cas" de Do not feed the monkeys en environ 12h.
On joue quelqu'un qui observe des mini-histoires via vidéo-surveillance. Beaucoup sont amusantes ou surprenantes, parfois grinçantes.
Une très bonne surprise la première fois, c'est addictif même ! 
Quand on recommence ça peut être répétitif car les cas déjà vus retombent aléatoirement au milieu des nouveaux cas.
La bande-son, ce sont des morceaux classiques avec un effet d'écho comme quelqu'un qui chante sous la douche.

----------


## Murena

*Dragon Age 2*

C'est pas si mal, j'ai préféré au premier. C'est pourtant rempli de défauts: c'est pas très intéressant dans la structure, on visite les mêmes lieux en boucles, les combats sont bourrins au possible 99% du temps et le derniers tiers du jeu est rushé (la bad guy sort un peu de nul part). 
Malgré tout j'ai trouvé l'histoire agréable à suivre et j'ai bien aimé Fenris et Varric (les autres compagnons étant un peu fade). Le fait qu'ils se soient concentrés sur les relations  entre les mages et le reste de la société est une bonne chose vu que c'est la seule spécificité de l'univers Dragon Age par rapport aux autres univers Fantasy. ON échange le récit épique du premier opus contre un conflit plus local mais beaucoup plus nuancé et intéressant. 

Bon après c'était pas transcendant non plus. Et vu mon aversion pour inquisition (que je viens de désinstaller), je me demande sérieusement si le déclin de Bioware ne s'est pas amorcé après Kotor  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les autres c'est plus dispensable dans le sens où y a globalement un gros sentiment de redite.


Pillars 1 est dispensable mais le second opus est un must

C'est une tragédie qu'il ai bidé.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Jamais pu avancer dans un Pillars. Ceci dit j'ai été plus loin dans le 2, mais la longueur des textes et le gameplay ont eu raisons de moi. Non pas que j'ai la flemme de tout lire, mais parfois je trouvais ça un peu forcé (c'est peut être le fait de vouloir toujours tous lire qui m'a perdu aussi).

Après tous ça c'est une question de goût, mais je trouve que Pillars c'est quand même limite jeu de niche et j'ai plus de mal à le conseiller.

----------


## PaulPoy

> *Dragon Age 2*
> 
> C'est pas si mal, j'ai préféré au premier. C'est pourtant rempli de défauts: c'est pas très intéressant dans la structure, on visite les mêmes lieux en boucles, les combats sont bourrins au possible 99% du temps et le derniers tiers du jeu est rushé (la bad guy sort un peu de nul part). 
> Malgré tout j'ai trouvé l'histoire agréable à suivre et j'ai bien aimé Fenris et Varric (les autres compagnons étant un peu fade). Le fait qu'ils se soient concentrés sur les relations  entre les mages et le reste de la société est une bonne chose vu que c'est la seule spécificité de l'univers Dragon Age par rapport aux autres univers Fantasy. ON échange le récit épique du premier opus contre un conflit plus local mais beaucoup plus nuancé et intéressant. 
> 
> Bon après c'était pas transcendant non plus. Et vu mon aversion pour inquisition (que je viens de désinstaller), je me demande sérieusement si le déclin de Bioware ne s'est pas amorcé après Kotor .


Le premier m'a laissé pas mal de souvenirs, globalement bons. Connais pas le 2, mais il a été pondu dans des conditions catastrophiques, en quelques mois, et c'est déjà bien qu'il soit sorti tout court. Il fait l'objet d'un chapitre intéressant dans le livre Des Larmes Du Sang Et Des Pixels.

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Sniper Elite V2*

J'avais une envie de me faire un FPS sur le thème de la seconde guerre mondiale, du coup je l'ai lancé sans trop savoir à quoi m'attendre à part des animations rigides que j'avais pu tester sur le 1.
Le 2 conserve ces animations et cette maniabilité un peu spécial qui aura entraîné ma mort plusieurs fois.
Graphiquement, ça tient la route, j'y ai ajouté un petit reshade maison et c'était franchement pas mal.

Sinon niveau gameplay ça reste basique: on enchaîne une dizaine de missions couloirs, où on doit sniper une pelleté d'ennemis tous plus cons les uns que les autres. De temps en temps on a l'occasion de tirer sur un tank en espérant viser le bouchon du réservoir pour le faire exploser à 100m.
ça se laisse jouer mais clairement ça devient vite répétitif. J'ai dû me forcer un peu pour les dernières missions, surtout quand on meurt loin du checkpoint (ça manque de quicksaves) à cause d'un gars qui sort d'un endroit qu'on avait nettoyé et que l'on doit tout refaire.

Bref, un jeu moyen et oubliable.

----------


## Supergounou

*CHUCHEL* (2018)



Point'n'click, au sens strict du terme.

Ici pas (peu) d'énigme, tout le jeu consiste à cliquer sur les objets interactifs pour voir des petites scénettes se passer, du genre Age de Glace avec l'écureuil, Tex Avery, etc... C'est censé être drôle j'imagine, perso ça m'a juste affiché un demi sourire de temps en temps, mais au moins ça a le mérite d'être un peu mignon.

Pis... ben c'est tout en fait. On subit le jeu plus qu'autre chose, j'ai pas réussi à dépasser les sessions de 15mn. Ça se torche en un peu plus de 2h, et sans être mauvais, c'est carrément oubliable.

----------


## Hyeud

T'as pas de cœur  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

> T'as pas de cœur




Je sais pas si c'est un manque de cœur, j'ai trouvé ça mignon et tout, mais pour moi c'est pas suffisant pour en faire un bon jeu. Machinarium et Botanicula sont des bons jeux mignons. Il parait que Samorost 2 & 3 aussi. Mais là... j'avais l'impression d'être devant un dessin animé pour enfants de moins de 5 ans, et c'est pas du tout ce que je recherche quand je veux jouer.

----------


## Momock

> https://imgflip.com/s/meme/Evil-Toddler.jpg
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est un manque de cœur, j'ai trouvé ça mignon et tout, mais pour moi c'est pas suffisant pour en faire un bon jeu. Machinarium et Botanicula sont des bons jeux mignons. Il parait que Samorost 2 & 3 aussi. Mais là... j'avais l'impression d'être devant un dessin animé pour enfants de moins de 5 ans, et c'est pas du tout ce que je recherche quand je veux jouer.


J'ai pas joué à Samorost 1 et 2, mais le 3 est vraiment bien et y'a de vraies énigmes.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai pas joué à Samorost 1 et 2, mais le 3 est vraiment bien et y'a de vraies énigmes.


Le premier je n'avais pas du tout aimé, c'est un jeu navigateur flash, c'est pas très joli, ça rame et le tout est pas très intéressant. Un jour il faudrait que je me lance dans les suivants.

----------


## Hyeud

Le 1er est maintenant téléchargeable en version normal, ça rame moins, mais il reste très court. Le 2 est un demi-jeu par sa longueur, le 3 est un vrai jeu, mais le rythme des Samorost reste lent, personnellement j'adore cet univers mais je comprends qu'il ne plaise pas à tout le monde.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, j'ai vraiment bien aimé le 1 et 2, mais pas su terminé le 3 tellement ça m'ennuyait.

J'avais préféré Chuchel à Samorost 3, mais il faut bien reconnaître qu'on l'oublie vite.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'avais préféré Chuchel à Samorost 3, mais il faut bien reconnaître qu'on l'oublie vite.


Ça n'encourage pas beaucoup  :^_^:

----------


## Momock

> Le premier je n'avais pas du tout aimé, c'est un jeu navigateur flash, c'est pas très joli, ça rame et le tout est pas très intéressant. Un jour il faudrait que je me lance dans les suivants.


J'ai pas aimé le premier non-plus. Le 3 est un mix entre le côté scénettes à activer (à chacune qu'on trouve on obtient un bidule collectionnable, c'est optionnel) et du vrai jeu d'aventure mais sans inventaire (tous les éléments des puzzles sont dans les tableaux). Et la DA est suberbe. Pour moi il est plus ou moins au même niveau que Machinarium.

----------


## leeoneil

> Ici pas (peu) d'énigme, tout le jeu consiste à cliquer sur les objets interactifs pour voir des petites scénettes se passer, du genre Age de Glace avec l'écureuil, Tex Avery, etc... C'est censé être drôle j'imagine, perso ça m'a juste affiché un demi sourire de temps en temps, mais au moins ça a le mérite d'être un peu mignon.
> .


Et par rapport à Bonaticula, ça donne quoi ?
Perso j'avais ben aimé la balade, et il y avait quand même quelques égnimes...

----------


## CptProut

Fini *Celeste*

Je regrette de pas avoir donnée de sous au développeur a cause de l'EGS. PAr ce que c'etait excelent.

Non seulement l'aspect plateforme est parfaitement maîtrisé, et le challenge relevé mais pas insurmontable, et je ne pensais qu'une petit bouillie de pixel pouvait raconter une histoire aussi douce/amere.

----------


## La Chouette

> Je regrette de pas avoir donnée de sous au développeur a cause de l'EGS. PAr ce que c'etait excelent.


Il est toujours temps d'acheter le jeu sur une autre plateforme en guise de soutien, si tu le souhaites. Que ce soit en promo (-50% sur Steam en ce moment) si tu n'as pas les moyens/l'envie de faire une grosse donation ou sur Itch.io au prix fort si tu souhaites faire une grosse donation où le développeur reçoit le pourcentage qu'il souhaite.

T'as fini juste l'histoire principale ou aussi les faces B/faces C et les chapitres 8 et 9 ?

----------


## eluus

*Wolfenstein II*

Pas fameux. Mieux que le premier que je n'avais pas particulièrement aimé. Par contre, malgré des passages débiles, je trouve qu'ils se prennent bien trop au sérieux, que ce soit au niveau des dialogues, les pensées de Blazko du type "donne moi tes ailes mon ange" ou même son enfance. Ça m'a complètement sorti du truc, c'était assez mal dosé.

----------


## Blackogg

Il parle encore de douceur et mentionne un challenge relevé sans insulter la mère de Matt Thorson, donc je pense qu'il a pas fait toutes les faces B  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Il est toujours temps d'acheter le jeu sur une autre plateforme en guise de soutien, si tu le souhaites. Que ce soit en promo (-50% sur Steam en ce moment) si tu n'as pas les moyens/l'envie de faire une grosse donation ou sur Itch.io au prix fort si tu souhaites faire une grosse donation où le développeur reçoit le pourcentage qu'il souhaite.
> 
> T'as fini juste l'histoire principale ou aussi les faces B/faces C et les chapitres 8 et 9 ?


Juste plié l'histoire principal, je me garde les fraise et le contenue bonus pour plus tard.

Les dernier chapitre m'ayant déjà fait transpirer, mais du coup je vais passer par itch.io par ce que c'est clairement le genre de projet qui mérite d’être soutenu.

----------


## pipoop

> *Wolfenstein II*
> 
> Pas fameux. Mieux que le premier que je n'avais pas particulièrement aimé. Par contre, malgré des passages débiles, je trouve qu'ils se prennent bien trop au sérieux, que ce soit au niveau des dialogues, les pensées de Blazko du type "donne moi tes ailes mon ange" ou même son enfance. Ça m'a complètement sorti du truc, c'était assez mal dosé.


T'as pas aime le premier mais t'as achetes le deux??

----------


## eluus

Il est sur le XGP, j'avais fait le 1 sur Xbox donc j'ai voulu tester sur PC.
Ça m'a au moins permis de me dire que les FPS sur console c'est terminé  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

*Hitman 2*

La "fin" s'atteint assez rapidement, mais la multitude d'objectifs, d'assassinats possibles, la taille énorme des maps fait qu'on a très envie de refaire tous les niveaux plusieurs fois.
Mention spécial à Bombay, la ville est vraiment foisonnante de vie, le nombre de PNJ est impressionnant, et ça tourne au poil!

Un peu déçu des niveaux supplémentaires, puisque ce ne sont que des niveaux "Sniper"... Vu que j'ai pris le jeu tardivement, je ne sais pas trop où on en est au niveau des extensions. Avec la gold il est écrit qu'on a droit à:




> Un accès à l’événement prochain extension 1, qui vous offre de nouvelles missions, un nouveau lieu, une nouvelle carte de sniper, de nouveaux défis, de nouvelles armes et de nouvelles tenues.
> Un accès à l’événement prochain extension 2, qui vous offre de nouvelles missions, un nouveau lieu, une nouvelle carte de sniper, de nouveaux défis, de nouvelles armes et de nouvelles tenues.


Du coup, quid des nouveaux lieux des extensions? Ils sont déjà sortis? La banque en fait partie? J'espère qu'il ne s'agit pas des missions Sniper comme sur Sibérie, mais bien de nouveaux niveaux complets.

----------


## Max Pictave

> *Hitman 2*
> 
> La "fin" s'atteint assez rapidement, mais la multitude d'objectifs, d'assassinats possibles, la taille énorme des maps fait qu'on a très envie de refaire tous les niveaux plusieurs fois.
> Mention spécial à Bombay, la ville est vraiment foisonnante de vie, le nombre de PNJ est impressionnant, et ça tourne au poil!
> 
> Un peu déçu des niveaux supplémentaires, puisque ce ne sont que des niveaux "Sniper"... Vu que j'ai pris le jeu tardivement, je ne sais pas trop où on en est au niveau des extensions. Avec la gold il est écrit qu'on a droit à:
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup, quid des nouveaux lieux des extensions? Ils sont déjà sortis? La banque en fait partie? J'espère qu'il ne s'agit pas des missions Sniper comme sur Sibérie, mais bien de nouveaux niveaux complets.


La banque fait partie de la première extension, la seconde débarque le 20 septembre et aura lieu sur une île paradisiaque avec 3 cibles et prologue de l'histoire. 

Je trouve que le "reboot" est rafraîchissant et les mécaniques qui ont été mise en place rajoute pas mal de fun au jeu !

----------


## Getz

> La banque fait partie de la première extension, la seconde débarque le 20 septembre et aura lieu sur une île paradisiaque avec 3 cibles et prologue de l'histoire. 
> 
> Je trouve que le "reboot" est rafraîchissant et les mécaniques qui ont été mise en place rajoute pas mal de fun au jeu !


Cool, merci!  :;): 
Après ça j'envisage de prendre le pass pour les niveaux du premier, bien envie de faire Paris!

----------


## FericJaggar

> Cool, merci! 
> Après ça j'envisage de prendre le pass pour les niveaux du premier, bien envie de faire Paris!


De mon propre avis Paris n'est la plus intéressante, très/trop géométrique. Mais Spacienza est magnifique, Hokkaido très fun et les autres sont pas mal aussi.

----------


## Getz

> De mon propre avis Paris n'est la plus intéressante, très/trop géométrique. Mais Spacienza est magnifique, Hokkaido très fun et les autres sont pas mal aussi.


Dommage pour Paris... Mais en effet Hokkaido me fait de l'oeil aussi!
Spacienza avait été offert (ou en durée limitée je ne sais plus) donc je la connais déjà, elle était cool!

----------


## azruqh

> Dommage pour Paris...


Euh... Non mais elle est très bien la _map_ _Paris_. Elle regorge de possibilités. Une des meilleures de ce _Hitman_ 2016, selon moi, avec _Sapienza_ et _Hokkaido_. J'irais jusqu'à dire qu'il y  a moyen de s'amuser sur toutes les cartes pour peu qu'on fouille, qu'on prenne le temps, qu'on profite et qu'on exploite ces bijoux de _level design_.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et par rapport à Bonaticula, ça donne quoi ?
> Perso j'avais ben aimé la balade, et il y avait quand même quelques égnimes...


CHUCHEL est plus simple et moins fou, de mon avis.

----------


## akaraziel

> *Wolfenstein II*
> 
> Pas fameux. Mieux que le premier que je n'avais pas particulièrement aimé. Par contre, malgré des passages débiles, je trouve qu'ils se prennent bien trop au sérieux, que ce soit au niveau des dialogues, les pensées de Blazko du type "donne moi tes ailes mon ange" ou même son enfance. Ça m'a complètement sorti du truc, c'était assez mal dosé.


 ::huh:: 

Au contraire, c'est bas du front et complètement assumé, ça n'a absolument pas la prétention d'avoir une écriture sérieuse. Du moins j'ai jamais interprété le jeu comme ça.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Euh... Non mais elle est très bien la _map_ _Paris_. Elle regorge de possibilités. Une des meilleures de ce _Hitman_ 2016, selon moi, avec _Sapienza_ et _Hokkaido_. J'irais jusqu'à dire qu'il y  a moyen de s'amuser sur toutes les cartes pour peu qu'on fouille, qu'on prenne le temps, qu'on profite et qu'on exploite ces bijoux de _level design_.


Ah oui j'ai jamais dit qu'elle était mauvaise, je la trouve seulement moins organique. Mais toutes les cartes sont intéressantes à jouer, c'est sûr.

----------


## schouffy

> Au contraire, c'est bas du front et complètement assumé, ça n'a absolument pas la prétention d'avoir une écriture sérieuse. Du moins j'ai jamais interprété le jeu comme ça.


Y'a plein de gens qui sont pas d'accord avec toi sous prétexte que y'a des camps de concentration. Moi je suis comme toi, j'ai jamais vu le premier degré.

----------


## Nono

> CHUCHEL est plus simple et moins fou, de mon avis.


Je pense que le public visé de Chuchel sont les jeunes enfants exclusivement (genre école primaire). Des énigmes super simples. Des décors sur fond blanc avec juste les objets où l'on peut interagir. Des tableaux qui se finissent en 5~10 minutes, et qui se suivent sans forcément de lien entre eux. Une histoire qui se résume à courir après une cerise...

Botanicula est plus fouillé, plus léché, plus vaste... Pour finir un monde, il faut y passer beaucoup de temps (surtout si on veut remplir l'herbier et faire toutes les animations). Et l'histoire n'est pas anecdotique (sauver la nature, tout ça).

----------


## Supergounou

> Je pense que le public visé de Chuchel sont les jeunes enfants exclusivement (genre école primaire).


C'est aussi comme ça que je vois les choses. Méééé... même ainsi c'est pas un jeu que je mettrai volontairement dans les paluches de Gounou Jr, autant qu'il débute sa vie de g@mer avec MeatBoy, StreetFighter et Monkey Island 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Pour tout avouer, mini Nono a pu toucher à Machinarium et Botanicula avant CHUCHEL.

Sur Machinarium, il ne trouvait rien, du coup on l'a fait ensemble de A à Z.
Par contre sur Botanicula, au fil de ses allers et retours, il débloquait parfois tout seul la situation. L'exploration permet de faire passer la pilule quand on est bloqué.

----------


## Supergounou

Machinarium et Botanicula au primaire ? Monstre !  :Cell: 
Alors qu'on bon petit Monkey Island DOS  :Bave:

----------


## pipoop

Dark souls en sortie de petite section ca forge le caractere

----------


## pikkpi

*Control*

Ya du très bon et du médiocre je trouve.

Dans le très bon : ben c'est beau déjà, et ça fait plaisir en 2019 un jeu avec des efforts du côté de la destruction et de la physique qui va avec. Je suis à fond client de l'univers et des décors d'inspi brutalisme également ça fait tiquer des références appréciées et appréciables ( House of Leaves, Blame!, SCP et autres bizarreries ). La structure métroïdvaniesque est assez cool, au premier abord.

Par contre ya plein de trucs nazes ou pas au niveau d'un "vrai" AAA je trouve :
- La VF tout simplement ignoble que ça soit le jeu des acteurs, ou la synchro labiale ils ont même pas essayé
- En VO c'est mieux donc mais l'actrice principale ( Courtney Hope ) est pas souvent crédible je trouve carrément mauvaise quand elle se parle intérieurement ( et à l'entité ), par contre Matthew Poretta qui fait le scientifique est top.
- Les *gunfights* sont plutôt chouettes au début mais manquent assez vite de lisibilité, avec des effets de flou sur certains effets ou la caméra un peu pourrie : mention spéciale à ce bossfight ou on doit regarder en l'air mais que le sol se désagrège du coup on tombe comme une grosse merde. Quelques autres rencontres sont assez frustrantes dans le même style.
- Les énigmes sont foutues bizarrement aussi, on peut en résoudre la plupart en activant les interactions contextuelles présentes dans la zone jusqu'à qu'il n'y en ai plus de dispo.
- La carte  :Facepalm:  manque clairement de lisibilité en verticalité ( qui est quand même vachement présente ) et de possibilité d’annotation
- Les mods d'amélioration aléatoires c'est nul ! On se retrouve à la fin du jeu avec des améliorations niveau 2/5 parce qu'elle ne droppent pas.

Content d'avoir choppé une clé tombée de la boite du coup. Plein pot j'aurais fait la tronche.

----------


## bichoco

> Au contraire, c'est bas du front et complètement assumé, ça n'a absolument pas la prétention d'avoir une écriture sérieuse. Du moins j'ai jamais interprété le jeu comme ça.


Je suis en train d'y jouer, je suis de retour à Manhattan après la séquence du procès de Blazko  et ça reste comme dans le précédent la narration oscille entre des passages bourrins et bas du front, avec de l'action du gore, de la violence voir du sadisme mais de manière tellement exagérée et outrancière qu'on ne peut pas le prendre au sérieux et à côté de ça t'as des passages plus calmes  qui tirent vers le le larmoyant et le patho et là ça se prend au sérieux...
Dans le 1er le jeu était coupé en 2: la 1er moitié du jeu on était dans le pulp et dans le 2nd moitié dans la (mauvaise) comédie dramatique.

Dans ce deuxième opus la narration prend encore plus de place et les 2 genres (action pulp et drame/ pathos) se mélangent  tout du long. Quand la narration se focalise sur les nazis c'est de l'action et quand c'est centré sur Blazko et son entourage c'est très souvent du pathos assez ridicule: les lamentations du héros pendant la 1er moitié du jeu et les flash-back de son enfance avec ses parents: inutiles et tellement clichés.

----------


## Clydopathe

* Dead Cells* 
Je viens de le finir après une pause de plusieurs mois et une perte de sauvegarde, il m’a fallu 4h pour atteindre le boss de fin et réussir à le buter alors qu’avant je n’arrivais pas à battre le boss Œil.

Le jeu est sympa à faire même si j’ai pas tout compris au Lore ni pourquoi notre personne reviens toujours à la vie. Le famé play est vraiment excellent et très nerveux  ::): .

----------


## Wulfstan

Du Humble RPG Bundle :

*Cat Quest*

RPG très très très léger. On incarne un chat muet, le dernier des Dragonblood, dont la soeur est capturée par le méchant Darkoth qui va gentiment nous laisser monter en pouvoir avant de nous affronter. On est accompagnés d'un esprit candide qui communiquera à notre place et se fera une joie de souligner tous les clichés du RPG auxquels on sera confronté, comme si cet aspect meta était suffisant pour s'absoudre de leur utilisation.

Les points positifs :

- La DA est mignonne (pourvu qu'on y accroche), les animations fluides.
- Les combats suffisamment intéressants pour ne pas être lassé trop rapidement. Les zones sur lesquelles des dégâts vont être infligées par chaque ennemi clignotent au sol peu avant de se déclencher, chaque ennemi a ses propres patterns et son propre rythme. On peut frapper les ennemis et lancer des sort, le mana est rechargé par les attaques au corps à corps, ce qui oblige à s'approcher régulièrement des ennemis même si on ne veut qu'utiliser des sorts à distance. Une bonne idée. 7 sorts existent, mais on dispose seulement de 4 slots, et sincèrement les 4 premiers sorts trouvés suffisent amplement pour finir le jeu sans aller voir ailleurs.
- Ça se finit rapidement. On doit pouvoir rusher la quête principale en 3,5/4 heures. Toutes les quêtes secondaires et donjons en 7/8 heures.

Les points négatifs :

- L'histoire très légère. Les échanges font rarement plus de 20 mots, ".........." est la ligne de dialogue la plus commune, la candeur assumée de notre compagnon qui fait semblant de ne pas voir que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond avec les personnes à qui on vient en aide en espérant très fort que tout finira bien est très vite lassante. Tout comme les jeux de mot à base de "cat", "paw", "purr", "fur", etc.
- Les quêtes fedex qui constituent l'intégralité du jeu, et les déplacements incessants et laborieux qui en découlent. Conseil : lorsque vous avez débloqué le déplacement sur l'eau, allez le plus vite possible dans la ville située au nord est de la carte et faites la quête du buisson pour apprendre à voler. Même si le niveau est élevé et que vous en chiez un peu pour la réussir, vos déplacements deviendront de suite plus rapides et confortables. J'aurais aimé savoir ça avant et ne pas attendre la fin de la partie pour le débloquer.

Globalement c'est sympatoche et pas prise de tête, mais rien d'extraordinaire. Si les avis Steam sont dithyrambiques c'est surtout parce que le public restreint qui achète ce genre de jeu est conquis d'avance.

*Deep Sky Derelicts*

Un grand gâchis.

En lisant l'article positif de LFS dans Canard PC sur ce jeu il y a de ça un an et demi (disponible gratuitement ici), je m'étais bêtement dit que celui-ci devait plutôt être populaire. Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand en le lançant récemment, j'ai découvert que ce n'était pas le cas (un difficile pic de 400 joueurs concurrents il y a un an). Quelle importance pour un jeu solo me direz-vous ? Normalement aucun. Sauf quand certaines mécaniques du jeu ne sont pas parfaitement claires et que mes recherches Google ne retournent aucune réponse pertinente et me renvoient vers deux wiki parfaitement vides... Votre score de scavenging est-il celui de votre personnage le plus avancé dans cette compétence, comme pour le mental, ou la somme de la compétence de tous vos personnages ? Le bonus à des dégâts d'un type précis qui ne s'affiche pas sur le résumé du profil de votre personnage contrairement à d'autres informations s'applique-t-il seulement aux attaques du mod sur lequel il se trouve ? De toutes les attaques de l'arme sur laquelle le mod est attaché ? De toutes les attaques du personnage ? On sait pas, il aurait fallu que le jeu soit plus joué.

C'est un jeu avec de gros atouts qui mais qui manque de peaufinage, ce qui lui est fatal.

Points positifs :

- La DA que j'adore. Ce côté espace sale, stations abandonnées, pilleurs de débris, marche vraiment bien. Même si la station principale aurait nécessité plus de diversité, l'ambiance est sympa.
- Le système de decks de cartes utilisé pour les combats et les équipements/skills qui permettent de constituer ces decks. Jongler entre les caractéristiques intrinsèques des armes/outils/boucliers/mods et les cartes qu'ils apportent est un exercice intéressant, lorsqu'on cherche à se constituer des decks les plus fins possibles avec seulement des cartes essentielles tout en essayant d'avoir de bonnes stats.
- Le système d'exploration des stations abandonnées, avec l'énergie utilisée à chaque déplacement et phase de combat comme fil d'Ariane.

Points négatifs :

- L'équilibrage. Notamment le mauvais calcul qui a été fait sur l'argent et l'expérience gagné en ré-explorant des stations inférieures aux niveaux de nos personnages et qui ne décroissent pas assez. Niveau 4, on ré-explore rapidement une ou deux fois les stations niveau 1/2/3, on ressort avec de quoi acheter toutes les améliorations possibles et en étant niveau 6. Le vendeur de la station vendant de l'équipement basé sur le niveau de nos personnages, et non sur celui de la plus haute station visitée, on achète l'équipement qui va bien et on roule sur le reste du jeu en ayant toujours un ou deux niveaux d'avance sur les ennemis. Dommage.
- L'UI à se taper la tête contre les murs. Vous êtes intéressé par cette arme chez le vendeur et vous voulez la comparez à celle qu'un de vos personnages porte ? Il faut sortir de son échoppe, ouvrir l'inventaire et se rendre sur la fiche du personnage en question. Faites ça en boucle tout le long du jeu et vous devenez rapidement fou. Avoir accès à son inventaire à l'intérieur de l'échoppe aurait été salutaire (et pouvoir trier selon ses critères et tagger les objets un don des dieux). Côté exploration, avoir à alterner en permanence entre la vue d'ensemble de la station où vous pouvez vous déplacer et la vue d'ensemble de la salle dans laquelle vous vous trouvez est tout aussi laborieux. Avoir les deux vues disponibles sur le même écran ne relevait probablement pas de la mission impossible.
- Les combats répétitifs. À haut niveau, il vaut mieux ne pas laisser aux ennemis le temps d'utiliser leurs débuffs, donc vous boostez l'initiative de vos personnages pour jouer en premier, dégrosser vos decks pour avoir toujours les cartes qui vous intéressent dans votre main de départ et utilisez votre combo qui ne laisse quasiment jamais personne debout en face une fois terminée. À chaque combat. Quelque soient les ennemis.
- Trop de peu de missions secondaires pour varier un peu le contenu.

Une fois le jeu terminé, les défauts trop présents nous empêchent malheureusement de relancer une partie. Ce qui est dommage, parce qu'avec un jeu plus équilibré, plus pratique à naviguer et un peu plus varié, il y avait matière à grinder pendant des dizaines d'heures. Tant pis.

----------


## Orkestra

Fini *A Short Hike*

Un jeu très court (une heure environ) dans lequel on explore tranquillement une petite île / parc naturel, où l'on croise d'autres promeneurs qui nous demanderont de les aider, nous proposeront des petits défis...
Ca respire la bonne humeur, c'est un plaisir de planer au dessus de ce joli petit univers (malgré quelques soucis de clipping, en jouant sous linux) et de discuter avec les promeneurs.
Pas grand chose de plus à en dire, il vaut mieux découvrir les interactions avec les PNJ par soi-même pour garder le plaisir de la découverte. En tous cas j'ai passé un moment très agréable !

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini *A Short Hike*
> 
> Un jeu très court (une heure environ) dans lequel on explore tranquillement une petite île / parc naturel, où l'on croise d'autres promeneurs qui nous demanderont de les aider, nous proposeront des petits défis...
> Ca respire la bonne humeur, c'est un plaisir de planer au dessus de ce joli petit univers (malgré quelques soucis de clipping, en jouant sous linux) et de discuter avec les promeneurs.
> Pas grand chose de plus à en dire, il vaut mieux découvrir les interactions avec les PNJ par soi-même pour garder le plaisir de la découverte. En tous cas j'ai passé un moment très agréable !


Typiquement mon genre de jeux, merci pour la découverte  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

Note que si tu es abonné au Monthly, tu as du recevoir une clef steam (je ne sais plus quel mois il est tombé par contre, j'ai trouvé le mien sur barter)

----------


## Kaede

Avril 2019.
Peut-être a-t-elle été ajoutée après les autres, j'avais oublié de l'activer sur mon compte Steam.

----------


## Next

J'ai enfin fini *Dishonored 2*
Et comme pour le 1er la fin est naze alors que le jeu dans son ensemble est bien. Bon je l'ai trouvé un peu court celui-là pour être franc.
Mais tout de même, je me fais chier 8 niveaux à finir en chaos faible, le dernier niveau je l’achève en chaos élevé mais avec la solution non-léthale et ca me sort quand même la "mauvaise" fin.
Bref... Ca ferait une super série steam-punk/fantasy en tout cas... Ah bah ca tombe bien His Dark Material s'annonce pas mal.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je suis en train d'y jouer, je suis de retour à Manhattan après la séquence du procès de Blazko  et ça reste comme dans le précédent la narration oscille entre des passages bourrins et bas du front, avec de l'action du gore, de la violence voir du sadisme mais de manière tellement exagérée et outrancière qu'on ne peut pas le prendre au sérieux et à côté de ça t'as des passages plus calmes  qui tirent vers le le larmoyant et le patho et là ça se prend au sérieux...
> Dans le 1er le jeu était coupé en 2: la 1er moitié du jeu on était dans le pulp et dans le 2nd moitié dans la (mauvaise) comédie dramatique.
> 
> Dans ce deuxième opus la narration prend encore plus de place et les 2 genres (action pulp et drame/ pathos) se mélangent  tout du long. Quand la narration se focalise sur les nazis c'est de l'action et quand c'est centré sur Blazko et son entourage c'est très souvent du pathos assez ridicule: les lamentations du héros pendant la 1er moitié du jeu et les flash-back de son enfance avec ses parents: inutiles et tellement clichés.


C'est justement parce que c'est cliché que j'ai du mal à prendre ça au sérieux, au mieux c'est pour justifier la violence de Blazko.  :;): 
Perso ça m'a fait penser à un film d'action bas budget vendu en DTV (direct to video) que tu peux trouver dans un bac pour 2e. Du coup, j'ai vraiment du mal à me dire qu'ils ont voulu se prendre au sérieux à un quelconque moment, surtout que c'était déjà mon ressenti sur le premier jeu.
C'est un gros défouloir, stoo, faut pas chercher plus loin à mon avis.

----------


## Catel

> Note que si tu es abonné au Monthly, tu as du recevoir une clef steam (je ne sais plus quel mois il est tombé par contre, j'ai trouvé le mien sur barter)


Il est dans le Trove aussi.

----------


## pitmartinz

Je m'étais inscris pour un mois à Origin Access (19 août), initialement car je voulais terminer l'Aventure sur FIFA 19 (j'avais pris le 17 & 18 sur XBox One, mais ne voulait pas cracher au bassinet pour la dernière version tant les changements étaient mineurs et la franchise sur une pente descendente)

Du coup :

*Fifa 19 (PC)*

C'était... bizarre.
Le gameplay n'est pas le même que sur console, c'est certain, on sent que c'est toujours (trop) scripté, mais j'ai néanmoins eu le sentiment que le rythme du jeu était plus lent.
Est-ce que c'était dû à la version PC par rapport à la version console ?

Je ne sais pas, mais le rythme était chouette... pas de "mobylettes" qui foncent à travers les défenses, c'était plus posé et agréable.
Par contre les animations et les joueurs manquaient de naturel... trop rigides, lourds... c'était bizarre.

Pour l'Aventure (la raison pour laquelle j'ai pris le jeu), je suis un peu frustré.
Je trouve qu'EA avait une idée génial, mixer du RPG avec du foot... vivre la vie d'une nouvelle star, voir ce qui se passe "behind the scenes"... mais ils ont été feignants.

L'histoire est assez superficielle, les choix faits n'ont pas vraiment d'importance, et le jeu se résume au final à "un match" - "un entrainement" - "un match" - etc...
Aimant beaucoup les RPG, je trouve dommage que cette partie du jeu n'ait pas été plus approfondie, car il y a moyen de faire quelque chose de vraiment bon avec cette idée.

Bon, sinon j'ai bien aimé l'idée d'avoir Alex / Danny et Kim en perso jouables, chacun avec ses petits problèmes et son championnat / objectif à part.
J'ai vraiment bien aimé le finish (si vous arrivez à avoir Alex et Danny qui arrivent tout deux en finale de la CL), c'est une belle mise en scène, on sent l'importance du moment, c'est la finale, la saison se joue là, les 2 protagonistes veulent tout deux la gagner et vont tout donner...

En résumé, *6/10*.
C'est passable, si vous aimez les jeux de foot et que vous pouvez l'avoir à pas cher, ça se fait, comptez environ une 20taine d'heures de jeu pour le terminer.

Ensuite, disposant encore d'un peu de temps sur l'abonnement, j'ai fouiné un peu dans le catalogue des jeux accessibles et je suis tombé sur *Titanfall 2*, dont les tests et les divers retours avaient été très bons et que je n'avais pas pu tester.

Et là... génial.
Le solo est vraiment top, rythme soutenu, armes qui ont du punch, histoire simple, mais agréable à suivre.

Les combats sont un vrai plaisir, les courses sur les murs, avec des sauts qui s'enchainent, la relation avec le Titan... tip-top.
J'ai dévoré le jeu, il n'y a rien à jeter.

Comptez 5 à 6h pour le finir, sans faire la chasse aux collectors (il n'y en a pas tant que ça).
*9/10*.

Et finalement, j'ai terminé par *Unravel*.
( Oui, je sais, les 3 jeux n'ont pas grand chose en commun )

A nouveau, très belle découverte.
Unravel a eu des retours un peu moins bons que Titanfall 2, mais personnellement, j'y ai trouvé ce que je cherchais.
Un petit platformer dans un joli décors, avec une histoire sur la vie, les rencontres, les pertes et les retrouvailles... j'ai pas compris le rapport avec certains niveaux, mais c'était très bien réalisé.

J'ai un peu ragé par moments devant la difficulté et j'ai également été m'aider 2-3 fois sur le net, mais c'était chouette.
J'avais mes gamins (4 & 6 ans) qui regardaient et c'est clairement un jeu qui peut être fait avec eux.

La pelote de laine en guise de héros est mignonne comme tout, la DA colle bien au jeu... j'ai passé 6 bonnes heures sur ce jeu.
*8/10.* 


Du coup franchement, pour 4€, j'ai pu jouer et terminer les 3 jeux ci-dessus... et je me dis que c'était vraiment un très bon plan.
A l'occasion, jetez un oeil sur le catalogue d'Origin Access, car il est assez fourni pour pouvoir s'occuper un mois ou deux.

Là, je l'ai arrêté car j'ai fait les jeux qui m'intéressaient le plus, mais d'ici 3-4 mois, j'y referais probablement un tour, pour tester les nouveautés et m'attabler à l'un ou l'autre jeu disponible du catalogue.

----------


## Kaede

> *A Short Hike*
> 
> C'est pas très long, mais adorable et relaxant. Si vous avez acheté le humble monthly d'avril vous l'avez deja et une clé steam a ete ajoutée il y a quelques jours, donc foncez dessus...


Vu qu'on en parlait il n'y a pas longtemps dans un autre topic (je n'arrive plus à retrouver lequel) et que j'ai découvert que je l'avais en fait dans mon backlog, j'y ai joué.
C'est très court effectivement (il ne m'a fallu qu'1h20, sachant qu'on peut tout explorer, parler à tout le monde, etc. je n'ai pas joué au "complétionniste").

Un bon petit jeu sans prétention mais avec une écriture simple mais efficace, des tas de petites choses à découvrir ou essayer, un univers mignon tout plein. Il fait bon s'y promener !

----------


## akaraziel

*Remember Me*

Bien sans plus.

A vrai dire ça partait bien, la DA est top, c'est plutôt agréable à jouer malgré un manque de peaufinage, et le scénario est intéressant.
Mais c'est entaché par quelques soucis techniques sous forme de baisses de framerates ponctuelles qui peuvent agacer + de grosses pertes de performances par moments, et surtout j'ai été assez déçu du final qui fait un peu bâclé vis à vis du reste du jeu (ça aurait mérité un peu plus de "folie", façon Inception).

----------


## KiwiX

* Remnant : From the Ashes* 

Un peu plus de 11h pour en voir le bout côté scénario, sans avoir tout trouvé côté armures/mods. Très cool, un poil court mais c'est niquel en coop et les devs rajoutent du contenu !

----------


## Supergounou

*Celeste chapitre 9*, le DLC gratos qui apporte "seulement" 6h30 de jeu en plus et 2000 morts à mon compteur  ::): 

J'avais un peu peur que ce nouveau chapitre soit moins bon que le jeu base, je manque visiblement de confiance en Matt Thorson et Noel Berry. C'était trop bien, au moins aussi bon que les chapitres précédents, voir meilleur. Les nouvelles mécaniques sont super cool (la méduse, idée de génie), les nouvelles musiques (40mn) de Lena Raine sont toutes excellentes, l'histoire met les larmes aux yeux, et ce level design, putain mais ce level design!

Mon seul "regret" c'est l'esthétique visuelle global de ce DLC, un peu trop vert de gris à mon gout.

Pour tous les amoureux de Celeste, jetez tout ce que vous êtes en train de faire en ce moment, il FAUT faire ces niveaux. Attention toutefois, il est conseillé d'avoir une bonne connaissance du jeu de base, niveau difficulté c'est un cran au dessus.

----------


## Momock

> Pour tous les amoureux de Celeste, jetez tout ce que vous êtes en train de faire en ce moment, il FAUT faire ces niveaux. Attention toutefois, il est conseillé d'avoir une bonne connaissance du jeu de base, niveau difficulté c'est un cran au dessus.


Si on a obtenu toutes les fraises normales et fait les faces B on a le niveau suffisant pour aborder ça?

----------


## Supergounou

> Si on a obtenu toutes les fraises normales et fait les faces B on a le niveau suffisant pour aborder ça?


Les B-sides c'est ce qu'il y a de plus dur dans Celeste-avant-DLC, si t'as réussi le B7 et B8 tu peux tenter l'aventure. De toutes façons, il faut avoir 16 cœurs (façon chap8) pour progresser, donc si tu les as c'est que tu es capable.

----------


## Blackogg

> Les B-sides c'est ce qu'il y a de plus dur dans Celeste-avant-DLC, si t'as réussi le B7 et B8 tu peux tenter l'aventure. De toutes façons, il faut avoir 16 cœurs (façon chap8) pour progresser, donc si tu les as c'est que tu es capable.


Il faut 15 coeurs pour finir le chapitre mais on peut faire la 1ere moitié avec 5 coeurs seulement.
Source: moi, qui ai du coup été motivé pour faire le reste des b-sides suite à ça  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Il faut 15 coeurs pour finir le chapitre mais on peut faire la 1ere moitié avec 5 coeurs seulement.


La première moitié, t'es optimiste  :^_^: 
Mais t'as raison, c'est bien 15. Du coup finir le jeu de base + B-side ça suffit normalement, si je ne dis pas de connerie.

----------


## Zerger

Ah bah je viens de le commencer vu qu'il était offert sur l'evil store.. Je me disais que ca ressemblait beaucoup à The End is Nigh, mais dès le chapitre 2, tout s'accélère  ::P:  Très très chouette pour l'instant.
Par contre, les fraises ca sert vraiment à rien à part le kikimeter?

----------


## Supergounou

> Par contre, les fraises ca sert vraiment à rien à part le kikimeter?


À part se faire plaisir avec l'excellent level design tu veux dire ? Non, elles ne servent à rien d'autre.

----------


## Kaede

Ca sert à la tarte voyons !  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> À part se faire plaisir avec l'excellent level design tu veux dire ? Non, elles ne servent à rien d'autre.


Oui c'est plaisant de les chercher, mais je vais ptete pas refaire les niveaux dans le moindre détail pour choper la totalité dans ce cas  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui c'est plaisant de les chercher, mais je vais ptete pas refaire les niveaux dans le moindre détail pour choper la totalité dans ce cas


C'est du bonus, c'est sûr. À toi de voir si t'as envie de profiter du jeu au max, ou pas. En tous cas je te conseille d'essayer de récupérer celles qui se trouvent sur ton chemin, c'est souvent très plaisant.

----------


## Nilsou

Fini *Observation*, le jeu qui a eu 9/10 dans l'un des derniers CPC ou l'on incarne une IA dans une station spatiale au milieu de plein de phénomène chelou. 
Le jeu est une suite de puzzle assez simple en pratique mais la narration et la mise en scène sont inédite, surprenante et vraiment bien fichu. Du grand art. 

Le jeu est assez court (j'ai du y passer une dizaine d'heure au max et encore) mais c'est pile le temps qu'il faut donc c'est très bien.

J'ai pas compris graaaand chose au scenario, un peu cryptique vers la fin, mais ça a l'air d'être voulu. Bref, je recommande.

----------


## MattMurdock

*Detroit : Become Human*

J'en avais marre de me faire casser la figure sur Seikiro, donc j'ai tenté un truc plus ...  bienveillant ?

Le bilan est mitigé en fin de compte.


Techniquement, c'est beau (sur PS4 Pro), la motion capture (ou la performance capture, je sais pas ce qu'ils ont utilisé) donne des résultats assez dingos, y compris sur la plupart des visages et des animations faciales.
Quelques petits écarts dans l'uncanny valley sur quelques persos - Kara notamment - mais dans l'ensemble, c'est super propre.

Le propos et l'histoire m'ont plu : ça ne révolutionne pas le genre, c'est parfois même un peu cliché, mais les histoires de place des androïdes dans la société, d'éveil à la conscience de soi, les questions de libres arbitre, etc ..., ça me parle.
Les personnages sont relativement attachants et on se surprend à vouloir le "meilleur" pour eux.
Le système d'embranchement d'histoire semble assez touffu, certaines décisions prises au début peuvent avoir un léger impact sur certaines séquences au milieu / à la fin de l'histoire, et un petit récap à la fin de chaque chapitre montre toutes les opportunités que l'on a loupé.

Ce qui donne envie de refaire certains passages pour voir ce qui se passe si on fait les choses différemment.

Côté gameplay, c'est un peu là que le jeu pêche.
J'espère que vous connaissez la manette PS4 par cœur, parce que TOUTES les fonctions sont utilisées : les boutons, les gâchettes, la surface tactile et le gyroscope. Quantic Dream nous a tout de même épargné l'utilisation du micro.
Alors, dans les séquences calmes, pour réaliser des actions contextuelles comme prendre un objet, lire un magazine ou ouvrir une porte, pas de soucis.
Mais dans les scènes plus rapides (course poursuite ou bagarre), c'est l'enfer. 
Le jeu reste assez permissif, mais la rage fut pure à certains moments.

Et punaise, devoir faire un quart de tour bas-droite avec le stick droit pour ramasser un truc, c'est juste ....    :Vibre: 
Je comprends pourquoi ils ont fait ça comme ça, parce que ça correspond grosso modo au mouvement que le personne doit faire pour effectuer l'action en question. Par exemple, forcer pour ouvrir une porte demande d'appuyer sur deux gâchettes et tapoter un troisième bouton jusqu'à remplir les jauges.
Alors oui, c'est plus "réaliste" que simplement appuyer sur Carré, on ressent la même galère que le personne que l'on incarne, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de trouver le système un peu ...  prétentieux.

Sentiment appuyé par l’androïde qui accueille le joueur sur l'écran titre.



Spoiler Alert! 


A chaque retour à l'écran titre, cette androïde nous fait un petit monologue, en mode casual "bonjour, vous allez bien ? etc".
Au bout d'un moment, elle nous propose un sondage, alors qu'on essaie de quitter le jeu bordel.
Et puis sorti de nulle part, elle nous demande si nous sommes amis (alors t'es gentille, mais non, tu me laisse lancer le jeu et tu te tais).
Jusqu'au moment où en voulant reprendre ma partie, vers la fin, elle a essayé de m'en empêcher. "Oh mais vous savez, on ne sait pas ce qui vous attend, il faudrait peut être laisser les choses comme ça". 

J'en avais déjà plus que marre à ce point, mais le dernier clou est arrivé après les crédits du jeu, quand elle a commencé à dire "en vous regardant jouer, je me sens différente, plus éveillée blablabla". Au point de demander au joueur de lui rendre sa liberté.

Alors ça aurait pu être un moment émouvant, qui arrive juste après avoir suivi l'évolution de trois androïdes qui tentent de devenir libres, mais là, c'était juste chiant.
Je lui ai rendu sa liberté, non pas parce que j'ai eu un élan d'empathie, mais parce que c'était le seul moyen de me débarrasser d'elle.

Aucune idée de la réaction générale des autres joueurs, mais perso je n'ai pas marché du tout dans ce trip.





En résumé, l'histoire est assez prenante mais l'exécution et le gameplay sont pires que les TellTale.
David, si tu nous lis, arrête les jeux vidéo et fait une série bon sang.

----------


## Hyeud

Gods Will Be Watching

Ce jeu est une véritable torture, après être mort 20 fois au 1er tableau en mode original, je suis allez voir un guide. Le guide dit que ce tableau est très simple. Ok, je change de difficulté, pareil, je rechange, pareil, je mets la difficulté la plus basse, youpi je passe le 1er tableau en ne ratant que 5 fois.
Les développeurs de ce jeu sont juste des monstres, des dingues, des sadiques, ils méritent autant de cramer sur un bûcher que d'être élevés au rang de savants fous diaboliques. Faire un jeu de jauge, sans que le joueur puisse voir toutes les jauges et y ajouter de la RNG, faut être complètement c.on ou aimer faire du mal.
Parce que justement, ces sa.lopards ont pondu un scénario et des lignes de dialogues incroyables, on a l'impression d'avoir lu le cycle de Dune + le cycle de Fondation, condensé en un seul jeu, donc malgré la douleur, la frustration les larmes de sang, ben on continue. Pire que ça, maintenant que j'ai fini le DLC, et que j'ai un peu compris comment ce jeu fonctionne j'ai envie d'y retourner pour le jouer tel que les développeurs l'ont conçu.
Pourquoi ? Hein oui pourquoi, peut-être le thème, qui consiste en gros de devoir choisir entre Liberté-guerre & Esclavage-confort, qui me touche particulièrement.

Bref Masochiste, amoureux de l'écriture, jette toi sur ce jeu, et fait le DLC qui est bien plus facile, on voit toutes les jauges, il y a peu de RNG et il finit magnifiquement cette histoire. Les faibles, passez votre chemin. #mineisbiggerthanyours

----------


## Baynie

> Gods Will Be Watching
> 
> Ce jeu est une véritable torture, après être mort 20 fois au 1er tableau en mode original, je suis allez voir un guide. Le guide dit que ce tableau est très simple. Ok, je change de difficulté, pareil, je rechange, pareil, je mets la difficulté la plus basse, youpi je passe le 1er tableau en ne ratant que 5 fois.
> Les développeurs de ce jeu sont juste des monstres, des dingues, des sadiques, ils méritent autant de cramer sur un bûcher que d'être élevés au rang de savants fous diaboliques. Faire un jeu de jauge, sans que le joueur puisse voir toutes les jauges et y ajouter de la RNG, faut être complètement c.on ou aimer faire du mal.
> Parce que justement, ces sa.lopards ont pondu un scénario et des lignes de dialogues incroyables, on a l'impression d'avoir lu le cycle de Dune + le cycle de Fondation, condensé en un seul jeu, donc malgré la douleur, la frustration les larmes de sang, ben on continue. Pire que ça, maintenant que j'ai fini le DLC, et que j'ai un peu compris comment ce jeu fonctionne j'ai envie d'y retourner pour le jouer tel que les développeurs l'ont conçu.
> Pourquoi ? Hein oui pourquoi, peut-être le thème, qui consiste en gros de devoir choisir entre Liberté-guerre & Esclavage-confort, qui me touche particulièrement.
> 
> Bref Masochiste, amoureux de l'écriture, jette toi sur ce jeu, et fait le DLC qui est bien plus facile, on voit toutes les jauges, il y a peu de RNG et il finit magnifiquement cette histoire. Les faibles, passez votre chemin. #mineisbiggerthanyours


Ce jeu je l'ai vu en let's play sur youtube parce que la démo avait une chouette ambiance mais je sentais déjà que le gameplay allait me saouler. Je regrette pas, l'histoire est vraiment chouette, mais le concept d'avoir 5 jauges qui se vident et seulement 3 actions par tour pour les remplir (en schématisant) est vite relou.

----------


## schouffy

Y'a pas un mod pour afficher les jauges ? Parce que j'avoue que j'ai bien accroché au jeu mais j'ai lâché dès la scène 2, je trouve ça infaisable et tu recommences tout à chaque fois quoi.

----------


## Triz'

*Prey*.

Ayneaurme ! Y'a un twist à la fin !

Genre, y'a un choix, la fin du jeu, un générique, une scène post-générique, et re-un choix !!!

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Prey*.
> 
> Ayneaurme ! Y'a un twist à la fin !
> 
> Genre, y'a un choix, la fin du jeu, un générique, une scène post-générique, et re-un choix !!!


Tu as essayé de 

Spoiler Alert! 


 t'échapper prématurément avec la capsule de sauvetage d'Alex Yu ?

----------


## Triz'

> Tu as essayé de


Oui. J'ai eu l'achievement, mais ça m'a pas validé la quête...  ::ninja::

----------


## La Marmotta

Ça m'avait fait pareil au début d'Half Life, quand tu appuie sur "snooze" et que tu ne vas pas au travail.

----------


## schouffy

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> A chaque retour à l'écran titre, cette androïde nous fait un petit monologue, en mode casual "bonjour, vous allez bien ? etc".
> Au bout d'un moment, elle nous propose un sondage, alors qu'on essaie de quitter le jeu bordel.
> Et puis sorti de nulle part, elle nous demande si nous sommes amis (alors t'es gentille, mais non, tu me laisse lancer le jeu et tu te tais).
> Jusqu'au moment où en voulant reprendre ma partie, vers la fin, elle a essayé de m'en empêcher. "Oh mais vous savez, on ne sait pas ce qui vous attend, il faudrait peut être laisser les choses comme ça". 
> 
> J'en avais déjà plus que marre à ce point, mais le dernier clou est arrivé après les crédits du jeu, quand elle a commencé à dire "en vous regardant jouer, je me sens différente, plus éveillée blablabla". Au point de demander au joueur de lui rendre sa liberté.
> ...


Je n'ai pas eu la même expérience que toi, moi c'est en lançant le jeu qu'on m'a proposé le sondage. J'ai trouvé que les questions étaient intéressantes et bien tournées, en plein dans le propos du jeu, et j'aurais bien aimé que Quantic fasse une petite infographie des choix des joueurs au questionnaire (limite, en fonction de leur avancement dans l'histoire).

----------


## MattMurdock

Clairement, on a des stats mondiales sur tous les évènements du jeu, sauf sur nos interactions avec l’hôtesse d'accueil.
Mais le contraste entre mon attachement aux trois protagonistes et mon désintérêt de l'hôtesse m'a étonné moi même ....

----------


## FrousT

*South Park : Fractured but Whole*

J'ai attendu quelques jours avant de faire mon retour pour voir si mon avis avait changé, mais non. C'était globalement génial  :^_^:  Gros fan de la licence, donc je ne suis pas du tout objectif, c'est un excellent South Park mais un jeu moyen. Je m'en fou j'étais plus là pour revoir cette sale bande de gosses qu'avoir un gameplay de qualité donc sur ce point pas dessus. Je me suis tapé des barres de rires sur pas mal de détails, de dialogues, de situation à la con ou d'objectif secondaires de mission limite limite  :^_^: 

- Gameplay trop simpliste/classique
- Difficulté (trop facile)
- Répétitif (combat/déplacement)
- Pas de Nazi

+ Histoires principal/secondaires au top
+ Tweek x Craig (omégalul)
+ Références partout tout le temps
+ Musiques vraiment cool et épique pendant certains combats
+ Personnages/Boss originaux (ok tiré de la série c'est triché mais pas seulement)
+ Mysterion le swag incarné

----------


## sKimo

J'entends tout le temps cette critique à propos de *god will be watching*, et ça me rend triste, pour peu qu'on analyse les animations des personnages, c'est tout à fait gérables, on a peu de chance de gagner au premiers coup on est d'accord, mais 20 fois, c'est que tu as essayé de passer de force, je crois pas avoir raté un scénar plus de 3 fois, le seul ou il peut y avoir une vrai rng est peut-être le désert, mais bon tu as vu la lumière  ::lol::  ! 

J'ai même été un peu déçu pendant la scène de torture qu'on n'ait pas vraiment à faire les 20 jours haha 

Je te conseille le DLC, vraiment très cool et conclue l'épopée.

Dans le même genre, il y a Red String club qui est très sympa avec un des devs et le même compositeur ! Et ici aucune difficulté, par contre ne te laisse pas avoir par le début ou tu devras faire de la poterie, oui c'est nul mais ça sera juste le temps de 20min et y en aura plus.

P.S : j'ai confondu tu as déjà fais le DLC ^^, mais la force de ce jeux est son scénar et son ambiance même si j'ai beaucoup apprécié son gameplay sans concession, à toi de voir pour le refaire, mais maintenant que tu as capté les rouages du jeux, ça devrait rouler !

----------


## Timesquirrel

Pour god will be watching, j'avais  apprécié le jeu flash mais le jeu complet m'a laissé froid, trop de gimmick de gameplay et une histoire qui m'a pas trop emballée. J'avais juste l impression qu'on avait brodé autour du jeu de la game jam sans trop d inspiration et trop de linéarité.( mais j ai pas fait le dlc)

----------


## Ouamdu

* Control* - j'ai vraiment adoré ce jeu. L'histoire et le storytelling sont superbes, graphiquement j'en ai pris plein la tronche avec le RTX activé, la musique, le sound design, et punaise les combats en mode télékinésie / baston dans les airs, c'était vraiment top comme expérience.

Il y a un mood Fringe / F.E.A.R. extrêmement plaisant. 

Mon seul bémol, c'est le gros pic de difficulté soudain sur la fin du jeu (la mission avec Polaris) . J'ai pas trop compris pourquoi le checkpoint était aussi punitif alors que tout était bien cool sur le reste du jeu.

----------


## sKimo

> et une histoire qui m'a pas trop emballée.


Ouais, si l'histoire ne t'a pas emballé normal. Même si j'ai trouvé le gameplay cool, il est quand même limité et basé sur du die & retry, ce qui me fait tiquer, c'est que j'entends tout le temps "ce jeux c'est que du pif" alors que pas du tout une fois que tu comprends que les animations les personnages/objets interactifs font offices de jauges.

j'ai d'ailleurs un peu abusé sur le 3x  ::siffle:: , celle ou il faut faire un vaccin m'avais bien fait suer.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'entends tout le temps cette critique à propos de *god will be watching*, et ça me rend triste, pour peu qu'on analyse les animations des personnages, c'est tout à fait gérables, on a peu de chance de gagner au premiers coup on est d'accord, mais 20 fois, c'est que tu as essayé de passer de force, je crois pas avoir raté un scénar plus de 3 fois, le seul ou il peut y avoir une vrai rng est peut-être le désert, mais bon tu as vu la lumière  ! 
> 
> J'ai même été un peu déçu pendant la scène de torture qu'on n'ait pas vraiment à faire les 20 jours haha 
> 
> Je te conseille le DLC, vraiment très cool et conclue l'épopée.
> 
> Dans le même genre, il y a Red String club qui est très sympa avec un des devs et le même compositeur ! Et ici aucune difficulté, par contre ne te laisse pas avoir par le début ou tu devras faire de la poterie, oui c'est nul mais ça sera juste le temps de 20min et y en aura plus.
> 
> P.S : j'ai confondu tu as déjà fais le DLC ^^, mais la force de ce jeux est son scénar et son ambiance même si j'ai beaucoup apprécié son gameplay sans concession, à toi de voir pour le refaire, mais maintenant que tu as capté les rouages du jeux, ça devrait rouler !


Ah ah. J'avais justement abandonné Red Strings Club à cause de cette saloperie de poterie inintéressante et difficile.

----------


## schouffy

> J'entends tout le temps cette critique à propos de *god will be watching*, et ça me rend triste, pour peu qu'on analyse les animations des personnages, c'est tout à fait gérables, on a peu de chance de gagner au premiers coup on est d'accord, mais 20 fois, c'est que tu as essayé de passer de force, je crois pas avoir raté un scénar plus de 3 fois, le seul ou il peut y avoir une vrai rng est peut-être le désert, mais bon tu as vu la lumière  !


La torture, j'ai perdu deux ou trois fois d'affilée sans trop savoir ce que je faisais mal, et c'est quand même long de retry après le die... Du coup j'ai abandonné.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Stikbold! A Dodgeball Adventure*, un jeu de balle-chasseur sympa, pas prise de tête. Le mode histoire n'est pas très long et est bien foutu.

----------


## Sao

D'accord avec toi, c'est bien concon comme il faut, et je rajoute qu'il est jouable à deux en coop.

----------


## Supergounou

*Monster Prom* (2018)



Dating-horror-simulator.

L'idée est bonne: un dating simulator où il faut emballer un monstre à la fac. Loup garou, fantôme, ou démon, il faut faire le choix entre 6 prétendants et choisir les bonnes répliques afin de draguer l'élu de notre cœur.

L'ambiance du jeu est rigolote, très humour noir/sarcasme, puisque ici il faut être odieux pour espérer draguer.

Malheureusement, si la phase de découverte est très bonne, rapidement on connait le caractère de nos candidats et les choix à faire deviennent évidents. Je pense qu'il m'a fallu 3 essais pour draguer mon perso du cœur, en 4h j'avais baisé tout le cast. Il faut dire qu'à force, les répliques (pourtant nombreuses: plus de 400) tournent en rond, deviennent lassantes; finalement j'ai fini mes objectifs en spammant le clique gauche afin de faire défiler au plus vite les dialogues, dans le but d'arriver rapidement au moment gameplay incroyable: cliquer sur une des deux options de choix.

J'imagine que Monster Prom peut trouver son publique, parce que les dialogues sont quand même assez rigolo au début, mais pour ma part, après l'expérience _Long Live the Queen_ le mois dernier qui m'avait autant fasciné qu'un petit déjeuner avec le chanteur de Tryo, je pense pouvoir affirmer que les dating sim, ça me fait chier.

----------


## La Chouette

> *Monster Prom* (2018)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...1b.600x338.jpg
> 
> Dating-horror-simulator.
> 
> L'idée est bonne: un dating simulator où il faut emballer un monstre à la fac. Loup garou, fantôme, ou démon, il faut faire le choix entre 6 prétendants et choisir les bonnes répliques afin de draguer l'élu de notre cœur.
> 
> L'ambiance du jeu est rigolote, très humour noir/sarcasme, puisque ici il faut être odieux pour espérer draguer.
> ...


Tu as obtenu des fins secrètes ? Il y en a plusieurs par personnage, qui se déclenchent aléatoirement, et certaines que tu peux déclencher toi-même en achetant des objets particuliers dans le magasin. 
Il faut aussi éviter d'aller toujours dans les mêmes lieux (il est tentant de passer son temps aux toilettes en draguant Damien, mais il a pas mal d'events marrants spécifiques aux autres lieux). 
Enfin, le jeu trouve tout son sel en multi-joueur, particulièrement quand les joueurs lisent les events à voix haute en faisant les voix des personnages.

----------


## Papi Pablo

*Rime* - Je suis fondu de jeux narratifs à énigmes/puzzle, de type Limbo, Inside, the Witness. J’attendais donc de trouver Rime en physique sur PS4 (la version Switch ne m'inspire pas confiance). 

La première approche est très agréable, ce jeu va être facile, on ne se perd pas, les énigmes ne sont pas trop corsées, l'histoire se dévoile. Passé une heure de jeu j'en apprécie l'ambiance, les graphisme et les mécanique mais je suis perplexe quant à la facilité des énigmes, qui proposent zéro défi. Je passe alors 2h par soir et je le termine rapidement. J'ai passé un bon moment sur une aventure pas prise de tête que je vais rapidement oublier. Bon.

Je vais faire un tour dans les trophées. Et là j'apprends OH STUPEUR, que je peux platiner le jeu. Ce que je fais. Il devient alors mon premier jeu platiné (assez facilement je dois le dire, c'est pas RDR2...).
Et bien cela ne change rien à ma vie. Mais alors rien du tout. Personne ne m’arrête dans la rue, ma copine n'en a strictement rien à faire et même aucun de mes copains PS ne m'a fait une remarque. La déception. 
Voilà une expérience que je suis heureux d'avoir fait une fois dans ma vie, mais que je ne risque pas de reproduire, sauf par hasard.

----------


## Gorillaz

Ça veut dire quoi "platiner" un jeu ?  ::huh:: 

Sinon perso la semaine dernière j'ai terminé *Walking Dead S4* (la dernière donc!)
J'ai bien aimé la réalisation, les graphismes (et la vue souris, enfin !), l'histoire est assez sympa et j'ai apprécié de vraiment retrouver Clem (par rapport à la S3) et AJ, pouvoir voir (je dis pas jouer, on est chez Telltale  ::P: ) la conclusion de leur aventure ...
Mais un petit regret tout de même : le choix d'avoir comme protagonistes les gentils "ados/enfants rebelles" et les méchants adultes était trop manichéen à mon goût. OK, on peut voir ça comme une métaphore de la crainte du passage à l'âge adulte, syndrome de Peter Pan (c'est pas pour rien qu'1 épisode s'appelle "les enfants perdus", un peu trop appuyé comme référence d'ailleurs) etc... Menfin j'aurais apprécié un contrepoint des vilains adultes avec une communauté plus accueillante. 
Et puis c'est ptet parce que je me suis enfilé 3 saisons et demi en 1 mois et que je m'en suis dégoûté (encore que je viens de me mettre à Oxenfree), mais je me suis trouvé à l'étriqué dans cette saison (c'était déjà le cas pour la S3). On ne bouge au final pas trop, j'espérais qu'on aurait pu aller jusqu'à la communauté d'Abel et Lilly alors qu'on reste tout le temps autour de l'école ... 
Un dernier point "gris" : la réapparition de Lilly était une bonne idée, histoire de faire se confronter 2 visions de la vie post-apo et de nous replonger dans les souvenirs de la S1. Le souci c'est qu'entre le moment où le perso réapparaît et la fin de l'aventure, il se passe beaucoup de choses et qu'on a pas trop le temps de se poser pour se faire une idée. Dommage, si j'étais mauvaise langue je dirais qu'ils ont voulu "boucler la boucle" en faisant référence à la S1 ultra plébiscitée, mais qu'ils l'ont fait de façon fort maladroite ...
Bon entendons-nous, j'ai malgré tout apprécié ces derniers moments en compagnie de Clem, petit moment d'émotion au moment de la quitter  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

Platiner c'est avoir tous les trophées d'un jeu (les succès sur Playstation).

Si je ne dis pas de bêtise c'est l'équivalent des 1000G sur Xbox.

----------


## Metalink

Après je dirais que l'effet est plus important si on aime vraiment le jeu et/ou que les succès sont intéressants  ::P: 
Je suis par exemple assez fier de mes succès sur SSX, Forza ou Super Hexagon !

----------


## Kaelis

C'est utile sur certains jeux, sur The Binding of Isaac ça m'a permis de savoir où j'en étais  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu as obtenu des fins secrètes ?


Deux random et une avec un objet je crois. J'ai vu aussi que plus on joue, plus on débloque d'event spéciaux (possibilité de sortir avec la vendeuse par exemple). Je vais donc refaire quelques parties histoire de voir comment c'est fichu, et tenter les objets aussi.

C'est quoi le principe du multi? Ça me parait bien étrange.

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est quoi le principe du multi? Ça me parait bien étrange.


A chaque étape, chaque joueur choisit un lieu et a un event, sachant que tu ne peux pas choisir le même lieu qu'un autre joueur. Il y a également de nouveaux events (events de week-end) où le jeu te fait choisir entre deux joueurs pour t'aider ou te donne la possibilité d'aider/enfoncer un autre joueur auprès d'un des persos du jeu. Bien entendu, une seule personne peut sortir à la fin avec chaque perso (donc aspect compétitif) et certaines fins secrètes empêchent les autres joueurs d'avoir leur rencard. Sur mes 200 heures de jeu, il y en a environ 130-150 passées en multi local avec des potes (le reste c'est du farm d'events en solo, avec mon fichier Excel, parce que je suis fou).

----------


## banditbandit

> *Rime* - Je suis fondu de jeux narratifs à énigmes/puzzle, de type Limbo, Inside, the Witness. J’attendais donc de trouver Rime en physique sur PS4 (la version Switch ne m'inspire pas confiance). 
> 
> 
> Et bien cela ne change rien à ma vie. Mais alors rien du tout. Personne ne m’arrête dans la rue, ma copine n'en a strictement rien à faire et même aucun de mes copains PS ne m'a fait une remarque. La déception. 
> Voilà une expérience que je suis heureux d'avoir fait une fois dans ma vie, mais que je ne risque pas de reproduire, sauf par hasard.


T'as essayé The Talos Principle ?



 Sinon pour tes exploits c'est ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...rone-pour-tous

----------


## sKimo

> Ah ah. J'avais justement abandonné Red Strings Club à cause de cette saloperie de poterie inintéressante et difficile.


difficile je sais pas, inintéressant assurément, il s'est tirer une balle dans le pieds, tu es loin d'être le seul à avoir abandonner à cause de ça .J'aurais peut-être fait la même si j'avais pas joué à Gwbw avant. Je ne peux que t'inviter à te faire violence pour découvrir le vrai jeux qui n'a rien à voir !

Pour la p'tit histoire, il avait fait ce mini-jeux dans une game jam (pas sur) et il a incorporé dans tRSC pour lui rendre hommage.

----------


## Hyeud

> Ouais, si l'histoire ne t'a pas emballé normal. Même si j'ai trouvé le gameplay cool, il est quand même limité et basé sur du die & retry, ce qui me fait tiquer, c'est que j'entends tout le temps "ce jeux c'est que du pif" alors que pas du tout une fois que tu comprends que les animations les personnages/objets interactifs font offices de jauges.
> 
> j'ai d'ailleurs un peu abusé sur le 3x , celle ou il faut faire un vaccin m'avais bien fait suer.


Ben, franchement, pour moi les 2 1ers tableaux sont les plus durs, et surement le 1er, les otages, j'ai eu beau chercher pourquoi ils se barraient, je n'ai pas trouvé, bref, on va pas épiloguer 107 ans, c'est un super jeu, mais exigeant.

----------


## Valenco

J'ai fini *Quantum Break* et j'ai trouvé ça super.

Ce jeu a bien quelques défauts comme des graphismes certes jolis et spectaculaires, mais nimbés d'une sorte de flou disgracieux, et des phases narratives parfois longuettes. Cela ne m'a pas empêché de vraiment l'apprécier. L'histoire techno thriller est plaisante à suivre. Il y a des personnages qui sont attachants (même si on reste dans les clichés des grosses productions de films américains).

Au début, je pensais que les épisodes de la série allaient me gonfler mais finalement, ils font bien progresser l'histoire et s'intègrent bien dans la trame globale.

Les bagarres sont vraiment rigolotes et nerveuses  et elles ont le bon goût de ne pas être trop longues ni trop répétitives. Bon point pour les pouvoirs temporels qui apportent vraiment du dynamisme et de la variété aux combats, et dont l'utilisation est bien pensée et très amusante.

Ces aventures m'ont intéressé de bout en bout (c'est assez court, une dizaine d'heures) même si je dois reconnaitre que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris sur ce qui se passe après le générique de fin… j'ai ma théorie, mais bon…

Bref, très bon moment qui me donne envie de passer à Control (ou Alan Wake, pourquoi pas).

----------


## Gorillaz

Alan Wake  :Bave:

----------


## Valenco

> Alan Wake


Oui, j'ai lu de très bons retours sur ce jeu (qui est dans mon backlog depuis des années). Mais, sans que je sache pourquoi, j'hésite à me lancer dedans.

Visuellement, il tient encore la route ? Il est long ?

D'ailleurs dans Quantum Break, il y a un clin d'oeil sur Alan Wake.

----------


## Gorillaz

Je t'avouerais que je l'ai fait il y a bien 4-5 ans mais visuellement ça ne m'avait pas choqué (et j'y avais joué sans reshade).
Le jeu est + ou - long selon que tu cherches à récupérer toutes les pages du manuscrit (qui ont un intérêt car elles racontent 1 histoire, la tienne !)
Mais j'avais trouvé le scénario vraiment génial, une ambiance entre du Stephen King pour les bouquins et l'antre de la folie pour les films ...
Le gameplay est sympa sans plus ...

----------


## LaitLucratif

*Blasphemous*
Terminé en un peu moins de vingt heures, en fouillant tout (là par exemple je cherchais les derniers bambins du clair de lune). Il me manque encore quelques trucs, et faut que je vois ces histoires de fins différentes.
En deux mots, un metroidvania pas mauvais qui défonce surtout côté DA/univers.
Particulièrement aimé :
- Les descriptions des objets, le lore, les dialogues avec les personnages, les éléments à interpréter, les quêtes secondaires. J'adore tout le vocabulaire du jeu.
- La DA qui fout à genoux par moment.
- Les musiques qui brillent par leur austérité et leur minimalisme, que ça fait du bien bordel. J'ai lu pas mal de reproches comme quoi y'avait pas de gros thèmes ou mélodies qui marquent, mais en même temps c'est pas un jeu où tu sifflotes à la Castlevania, l'ambiance du jeu est beaucoup plus lourde, et le compositeur l'a parfaitement saisi.

Moins aimé :
- Les combats assez décevants au final, y compris les boss. Y'a au moins deux branches de l'arbre de compétences qui servent à rien.  ::ninja::  La parade est vraiment utile que sur un combat, le reste du temps ça ralentit juste les choses.
- Encore quelques bugs gênants (hitbox, blocage dans des murs, plantages).
- Le jeu est pas spécialement dur (à part vite fait des phases de plateforme), donc j'ai pas été plus motivé que ça à vraiment touiller les optimisations du perso (perles de rosaire, coeurs de méa culpa et prières).
- C'est bien foutu niveau raccourcis/dispositions des TP, mais les aller-retours sont quand même un peu mou... Manque un pouvoir pour parcourir vite des salles. Plus d'éléments sur la carte ça serait cool aussi.

Alors globalement : c'est solide, mais quand même vachement moins fignolé, moins riche, moins bien, moins long qu'un Hollow Knight (qui coûte que 15€, c'est RIEN). J'ai quand même été complètement envouté par ce lore hyper chargé en religion, le jeu vaut le coup rien que pour ça.

----------


## Ruvon

> *Blasphemous*
> 
> - La DA qui fout à genoux
> 
> [...]lore hyper chargé en religion


Ça se tient  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Awai komém  ::o:

----------


## Getz

> *Blasphemous*
> Terminé en un peu moins de vingt heures, en fouillant tout (là par exemple je cherchais les derniers bambins du clair de lune). Il me manque encore quelques trucs, et faut que je vois ces histoires de fins différentes.
> En deux mots, un metroidvania pas mauvais qui défonce surtout côté DA/univers.
> Particulièrement aimé :
> - Les descriptions des objets, le lore, les dialogues avec les personnages, les éléments à interpréter, les quêtes secondaires. J'adore tout le vocabulaire du jeu.
> - La DA qui fout à genoux par moment.
> - Les musiques qui brillent par leur austérité et leur minimalisme, que ça fait du bien bordel. J'ai lu pas mal de reproches comme quoi y'avait pas de gros thèmes ou mélodies qui marquent, mais en même temps c'est pas un jeu où tu sifflotes à la Castlevania, l'ambiance du jeu est beaucoup plus lourde, et le compositeur l'a parfaitement saisi.
> 
> Moins aimé :
> ...


Je l'ai pas encore fini (je dois en être à une quinzaine d'heures), entièrement d'accord sur la DA et la musique complètement adaptée au style du jeu! 
Même ma copine qui généralement trouve le pixel art moche (ou en tout cas y voit peu d'intérêt) m'a sortie plusieurs fois que c'était sublime. 

Par contre, j'ai pas mal galéré sur deux boss; et certains passages un peu chaud loin d'un point de respawn peuvent vite rendre la tâche compliquée également.
Les allers retours sont chiants en effet, surtout si l'on souhaite trouver tous les secrets. Ça manque grandement de portail pour se TP (j'en ai que 3 pour le moment), et ceux-ci sont pas forcément placés judicieusement...

J'ai aussi grandement apprécié le fait que le jeu ne te prend pas du tout par la main, pas d'icônes à suivre bêtement, il encourage à l'exploration.

----------


## sebarnolds

> difficile je sais pas, inintéressant assurément, il s'est tirer une balle dans le pieds, tu es loin d'être le seul à avoir abandonner à cause de ça .J'aurais peut-être fait la même si j'avais pas joué à Gwbw avant. Je ne peux que t'inviter à te faire violence pour découvrir le vrai jeux qui n'a rien à voir !
> 
> Pour la p'tit histoire, il avait fait ce mini-jeux dans une game jam (pas sur) et il a incorporé dans tRSC pour lui rendre hommage.


En fait, l'interface est mal foutue (selon moi). Du coup, je n'avais pas compris qu'on pouvait changer de pinceau. Quand on a compris ça, c'est plus facile... et ça devient simplement très inintéressant.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Oui, j'ai lu de très bons retours sur ce jeu (qui est dans mon backlog depuis des années). Mais, sans que je sache pourquoi, j'hésite à me lancer dedans.
> 
> Visuellement, il tient encore la route ? Il est long ?
> 
> D'ailleurs dans Quantum Break, il y a un clin d'oeil sur Alan Wake.


Question longueur il faut compter 10-15 heures sans se presser.
J'y ai rejoué il y a un an pour le finir à 100% avec les dlc. Il tient encore la route visuellement, l'ambiance est du tonnerre, surtout si tu as grandi avec Stephen King et la Quatrième Dimension. Les combats sont parfois décriés mais ils font le taf, rien de terrible.
Le seul gros défaut c'est que le perso n'est pas capable de courir plus de 100 mètres sans s'essouffler. Mais franchement la VF et l'ambiance font tout, il est super ce jeu.

----------


## Valenco

> Question longueur il faut compter 10-15 heures sans se presser.
> J'y ai rejoué il y a un an pour le finir à 100% avec les dlc. Il tient encore la route visuellement, l'ambiance est du tonnerre, surtout si tu as grandi avec Stephen King et la Quatrième Dimension. Les combats sont parfois décriés mais ils font le taf, rien de terrible.
> Le seul gros défaut c'est que le perso n'est pas capable de courir plus de 100 mètres sans s'essouffler. Mais franchement la VF et l'ambiance font tout, il est super ce jeu.


10 - 15 heures. Ça va. Du coup, je vais peut-être le faire avant Control, histoire de parfaire ma culture des jeux Remedy. Putain, dire que j'avais joué au premier Max Payne au moment de sa sortie. Avec le bullet time révolutionnaire et le visage aplati de Max. Quelle époque.  ::cry::

----------


## FericJaggar

> 10 - 15 heures. Ça va. Du coup, je vais peut-être le faire avant Control, histoire de parfaire ma culture des jeux Remedy. Putain, dire que j'avais joué au premier Max Payne au moment de sa sortie. Avec le bullet time révolutionnaire et le visage aplati de Max. Quelle époque.


Avec Alan Wake tu as un jeu radicalement différent, on est plus dans la walking sim matinée de survival-horror.

----------


## Elma

> *Rime* - Je suis fondu de jeux narratifs à énigmes/puzzle, de type Limbo, Inside, the Witness. J’attendais donc de trouver Rime en physique sur PS4 (la version Switch ne m'inspire pas confiance). 
> 
> La première approche est très agréable, ce jeu va être facile, on ne se perd pas, les énigmes ne sont pas trop corsées, l'histoire se dévoile. Passé une heure de jeu j'en apprécie l'ambiance, les graphisme et les mécanique mais je suis perplexe quant à la facilité des énigmes, qui proposent zéro défi. Je passe alors 2h par soir et je le termine rapidement. J'ai passé un bon moment sur une aventure pas prise de tête que je vais rapidement oublier. Bon.
> 
> Je vais faire un tour dans les trophées. Et là j'apprends OH STUPEUR, que je peux platiner le jeu. Ce que je fais. Il devient alors mon premier jeu platiné (assez facilement je dois le dire, c'est pas RDR2...).
> Et bien cela ne change rien à ma vie. Mais alors rien du tout. Personne ne m’arrête dans la rue, ma copine n'en a strictement rien à faire et même aucun de mes copains PS ne m'a fait une remarque. La déception. 
> Voilà une expérience que je suis heureux d'avoir fait une fois dans ma vie, mais que je ne risque pas de reproduire, sauf par hasard.


Je plussoie le canard qui te propose The Talos principle. 
Et je te conseil Fez aussi si tu ne l'as pas fais. Il ne faut pas s’arrêter à ses premiers airs de jeu mimi et trop simple, si tu fouilles t'auras tout un tas de trucs à découvrir.

----------


## Kaelis

Son scénario n'est pas passionnant mais dans le genre puzzle et aventure, Supraland est très chouette (je viens de finir la quête principale en une douzaine d'heure). 

Je ne sais pas si il est sensé débarquer sur PS4.

----------


## Papi Pablo

Fez je l'ai retourné sur Vita, je l'ai adoré. Supraland j'ai bien aimé, mais j'ai du mal à jouer sur PC en ce moment...

----------


## BlueTemplar

*Neverwinter Nights Shadow of Undrentide et Hordes of The Underdark*. Acheté à l'époque mais jamais fini. Racheté sur Gog il était temps que je m'y mette. Mon perso moine m'a suivi du premier DLC au deuxième. Il y a quelque long moment assez chiant mais l'histoire était sympa à suivre tout de même mais ça reste surtout tourné sur la baston. Au bout d'un moment mon moine rencontrait peu de difficulté ce qui tuait un peu le jeu. 

J'ai apprécié de retrouver l'univers des Royaumes Oubliés et je crois que je vais enchaîner sur sa suite que je n'ai jamais terminé non plus. Peut être un moine encore à voir.

----------


## Clydopathe

*Dishonored 2* :
Je viens de le finir (bonne fin avec Corvo) après l'avoir salement laissé tombé il y a deux ans car je me suis mis beaucoup terop la pression à essayer de le faire en no-kill et ghost. J'ai décidé ce coup ci d'y jouer sans trop me prendre la tête ce coup, ma seule contrainte était de ne pas tuer trop de persos pour avoir le chaos le plus faible possible.

il m'a fallu 13h pour finir le jeu avec à mon actif à peine une trentaine de cadavres (surtout sur les deux premiers niveaux ou j'étais vraiment pas doué  ::P: ). L'histoire est plutôt sympa et il y certains niveaux qui sont une pépite de level design (le manoir de Stilton, le manoir mécanique) et d'autres complètement oubliable (le palais du Duc).

J'ai obtenu la fin pacifique avec Dhelila en 

Spoiler Alert! 


 l'enfermant dans le tableau 

 mais le jeu indique qu'il y a un deuxième moyen de s'en débarrasser de manière pacifique et je vois pas du tout comment.

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Dishonored 2* :
> Je viens de le finir (bonne fin avec Corvo) après l'avoir salement laissé tombé il y a deux ans car je me suis mis beaucoup terop la pression à essayer de le faire en no-kill et ghost. J'ai décidé ce coup ci d'y jouer sans trop me prendre la tête ce coup, ma seule contrainte était de ne pas tuer trop de persos pour avoir le chaos le plus faible possible.
> 
> il m'a fallu 13h pour finir le jeu avec à mon actif à peine une trentaine de cadavres (surtout sur les deux premiers niveaux ou j'étais vraiment pas doué ). L'histoire est plutôt sympa et il y certains niveaux qui sont une pépite de level design (le manoir de Stilton, le manoir mécanique) et d'autres complètement oubliable (le palais du Duc).
> 
> J'ai obtenu la fin pacifique avec Dhelila en 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Tu l'as assise sur le trône après avoir corrompu celui-ci avec une rune défectueuse ?

----------


## Getz

Fini *Blasphemous* sur Switch en 180h selon le temps de jeu interne...dû à un bug qui continue de compter le temps de jeu même en veille!

Comme dit un peu plus tôt, c'est putain de beau. La DA est folle, la musique très discrète colle parfaitement à l'ambiance, les animations très réussies, la galerie de personnages (amis ou ennemis) tous plus glauques les uns que les autres.
Le jeu encourage grandement l'exploration et ne te prend jamais par la main pour t'indiquer où aller, le monde est intelligemment construit et regorge de raccourcis. Beaucoup d'endroits cachés également, d'items qui me semblent inatteignables (d'ailleurs, je pense qu'il y a une sorte de grappin dans le jeu, en tout cas une compétence qui permet d'accéder à certaines zones, là où l'on voit des sortes de ronces sur les murs, et je ne l'ai absolument pas trouvé... si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est et comment l'obtenir, je suis preneur!)

J'ai eu la fin moisie, je pense tenter la fin alternative, bien que je n'ai aucune idée de comment procéder!

Contrairement à LaitLucratif, j'ai trouvé le jeu assez dur; surtout certains boss. Le combat final m'a donné pas mal de fil à retordre par exemple, et je l'ai fini avec très peu de vie restante.
Les potions qui ne redonnent que 1/5 de la vie et qui mettent deux secondes à se consommer n'aident clairement pas!

Bref un très bon Castlevania-like, parfois frustrant (par exemple lorsqu'on ne s'accroche pas à un rebord près d'une fosse de piques à dix écrans du checkpoint) mais auquel on pardonne toujours ses petits travers lorsque l'on découvre avec émerveillement (ou dégoût) un nouveau PNJ, le prochain monde, une nouvelle amélioration.

----------


## pikkpi

> si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est et comment l'obtenir, je suis preneur!)


C'est la relique _Trois langues entremêlées_ ( ça donne le ton ) obtenue en récompense de quête je te mets un lien vers le guide parce que je serais incapable de me rappeler du cheminement. Et c'est pas un grappin  ::P: 

Bientôt fini de mon côté, très bon jeu également malgré les défauts. Je rebondis au sujet des quêtes parce qu'elles sont encore plus absconses que du FromSoft.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Tu l'as assise sur le trône après avoir corrompu celui-ci avec une rune défectueuse ?


Oui tout à fait.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> *Dishonored 2* ...


J'avais pas du tout accroché quand j'avais testé le 1, puis avec le recul et qques vidéos de gameplay je me dis que je ne l'avais pas appréhendé de la bonne façon (j'voyais ça comme un Deus Ex, forcément ça a été le choque). Sur le coup j'aimerai bien en faire un pour voir.

Vous conseillez quel Dishonored si il fallait n'en faire qu'un ?

----------


## Clydopathe

Le 2 est bien plus abouti à mon avis, mais sans le background du 1 ça pourra poser des problèmes de compréhension du lore. Fais le 1er vu que tu sembles déjà le posséder et voir si ta nouvelle appréhension de gameplay te fais kiffer ou pas.

----------


## Getz

> C'est la relique _Trois langues entremêlées_ ( ça donne le ton ) obtenue en récompense de quête je te mets un lien vers le guide parce que je serais incapable de me rappeler du cheminement. Et c'est pas un grappin 
> 
> Bientôt fini de mon côté, très bon jeu également malgré les défauts. Je rebondis au sujet des quêtes parce qu'elles sont encore plus absconses que du FromSoft.


Merci! J'avais fait une bonne partie de la quête au final, il ne me manquait pas grand chose.
En effet les quêtes sont assez cryptiques, on est plus dans le domaine du "Démerde-toi et fouille" qu'autre chose.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Dishonored 2* :
> Je viens de le finir (bonne fin avec Corvo) après l'avoir salement laissé tombé il y a deux ans car je me suis mis beaucoup terop la pression à essayer de le faire en no-kill et ghost. J'ai décidé ce coup ci d'y jouer sans trop me prendre la tête ce coup, ma seule contrainte était de ne pas tuer trop de persos pour avoir le chaos le plus faible possible.


J'ai eu la même chose avec le 1: je cherchais à jouer sans tuer personne en mode invisible, j'ai laissé tomber le jeu 2 fois, et là en juin je l'ai repris en mode plus cool, et c'est très bien passé, j'ai bien aimé. Je ferai pareil avec le 2 quand je le débuterai

----------


## Kaelis

J'arrête *Supraland* au générique (warum warum  ::lol:: ). J'ai rien à ajouter, c'était très chouette.

La variété et le niveau de finition des puzzles sont épatants : on a beau avoir plein d'outils pour résoudre des énigmes avec pas mal de physique en jeu... je n'ai jamais "cassé" le jeu pour passer en force, que de la bonne réflexion.

Je laisse tomber le 100%, la navigation d'une zone à l'autre est trop pénible pour que je m'y attarde. Pour la quête principal il n'y a pas de problème, c'est ouvert mais il y a plein de garde-fous pour garder le joueur dans la bonne direction.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> *Dishonored 2* :
> Je viens de le finir (bonne fin avec Corvo) après l'avoir salement laissé tombé il y a deux ans car je me suis mis beaucoup terop la pression à essayer de le faire en no-kill et ghost. J'ai décidé ce coup ci d'y jouer sans trop me prendre la tête ce coup, ma seule contrainte était de ne pas tuer trop de persos pour avoir le chaos le plus faible possible.
> 
> il m'a fallu 13h pour finir le jeu avec à mon actif à peine une trentaine de cadavres (surtout sur les deux premiers niveaux ou j'étais vraiment pas doué ). L'histoire est plutôt sympa et il y certains niveaux qui sont une pépite de level design (le manoir de Stilton, le manoir mécanique) et d'autres complètement oubliable (le palais du Duc).
> 
> J'ai obtenu la fin pacifique avec Dhelila en 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...





> J'ai eu la même chose avec le 1: je cherchais à jouer sans tuer personne en mode invisible, j'ai laissé tomber le jeu 2 fois, et là en juin je l'ai repris en mode plus cool, et c'est très bien passé, j'ai bien aimé. Je ferai pareil avec le 2 quand je le débuterai


Lors du test de CPC par je crois Boulon, le rédacteur avait eu exactement le même retour que vous. Il avait commencé en no-kill psychorigide avec du F5-F9 et n'avait pas aimé. Puis il avait décidé de ne plus reload quand il merdait et s'était vachement éclaté  ::): .

----------


## schouffy

Bah oui l'impro c'est l'essence des jeux Arkane. Ils devrait trouver un autre système de sauvegarde d'ailleurs.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Perso c'est un souci que j'ai avec tous les jeux du style où on peut jouer stealth. J'ai jamais fini Deus Ex HR pour la même raison, il faudrait que je le relance en mode bourrin, je suis sûr que ça me plairait mieux. J'aime pas le gameplay stealth, c'est trop lent et trop stressant pour moi, je m'amuse pas.
L'avantage des Disho, c'est qu'ils sont très fun à jouer en mode plus bourrin également avec la palette de pouvoirs et armes à disposition.

----------


## Woshee

J'avoue que j'ai repris les dlc du premier en jouant "je tue tout le monde", pour le fun, et je me vois jouer beaucoup trop avec les sauvegardes rapides... 

J'ai du mal à me passer du système quand il est disponible, alors que sur Far Cry 5 par exemple, je trouve ça bien de ne pas pouvoir le faire....

----------


## Hilikkus

> Perso c'est un souci que j'ai avec tous les jeux du style où on peut jouer stealth. J'ai jamais fini Deus Ex HR pour la même raison, il faudrait que je le relance en mode bourrin, je suis sûr que ça me plairait mieux.


Si ton truc ce sont les FPS efficaces, je te déconseille DE:HR en mode bourrin. voilà ce que j'en disais il y a quelques temps:




> *Deus Ex Human Revolution Director Cut*
> Celui là, je l'avais déjà terminé il y a longtemps mais j'ai voulu me  faire un run en new game +, histoire de boucler l'aventure en ligne  droite façon bourrin (ma première partie était en mode furtif + no  kill). Résultat: bah bof. Autant j'ai adoré jouer au chat et à la souris  sur la première partie, autant quand tu joue les brutes au fusil lourd +  Typhon ben les sensations ne sont vraiment pas top. J'oserais même  dire que ce Deus Ex  est un pietre FPS tant les pétoires sont molles et peu précises. Je  comprends mieux maintenant pourquoi le jeu t'encourage quasi en  permanence à te faufiler et éviter de tuer si possible.

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK ben du coup il restera en l'état sur mon backlog, le gameplay fufu m'endort sur ce jeu, je trouve ça mou !

----------


## Momock

> OK ben du coup il restera en l'état sur mon backlog, le gameplay fufu m'endort sur ce jeu, je trouve ça mou !


TOUT est mou dans ce jeu.

PS: et sinon à bas les quicksaves, ces tueuses de fun!  :Cell:

----------


## bobjohn

C'est marrant parce que moi c'est exactement l'inverse, j'ai fait Human Revolution et Dishonored en Ghost/No-kill à coup de savescum et je me suis bien amusé à le faire comme ça, comme quoi.

----------


## Drakkoone

*Die Young*, et j'ai beaucoup aimé, la narration, surtout environnementale mais aussi quelques NPC avec qui on peut dialoguer, le craft, qui se réduit à ce que l'on a sur soit pour faire des outils pour survivre, ici pas de base à bâtir, le parkour à la difficulté croissante jusqu'au 2/3 du jeu (sur le dernier tiers, il est un peu mis en retrait, toujours présent, mais moins difficile et moins impressionnant), et surtout, l'ambiance excellente, avec toutes les horreurs commises sur cette ile méditerranéenne aux décors magnifiques.

Je le garde sur mon disque dur, il y a de nombreuses choses que je n'ai pas trouvé, et il me reste 2 fins à explorer. J'y ai passé 20 heures alors que je conaissais bien une partie du jeu grâce à l’accès anticipé.
Il y a aussi un prologue gratuit auquel j'ai à peine touché, par contre, de ce que j'en ai vu, il fait une mauvaise démo car ce qu'on y trouve est plus proche de la fin du jeu que de ce qu'il propose en majorité.

Au final, ce jeu est un peu, en FPS (sans arme à feu, la seule arme que l'on "shoot" est une arbalète qui apparait tard est dont les munitions sont limitées), ce qu'essai de faire Square Enix avec Tomb Raider depuis 2013, mais en réussit.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Die Young*, et j'ai beaucoup aimé(...)


Merci pour ton retour ! J'avais essayé le jeu lors de sa version alpha offerte sur IndieGala, et j'avais aussi bien apprécié le voyage, avec son ambiance "à la dure" et son exploration dénuée de marqueurs à l'écran. J'avas bien galéré pour trouver certains habits/accessoires et quand je vois les améliorations apportée depuis au jeu, ça me donne bien envie tout ça.
Et ENFIN un jeu en monde ouvert où le cycle jour/nuit dure longtemps, ça change agréablement du reste (dans l'apha, une journée durait bien genre 5 heures jeu environ).

----------


## Drakkoone

> Et ENFIN un jeu en monde ouvert où le cycle jour/nuit dure longtemps, ça change agréablement du reste (dans l'apha, une journée durait bien genre 5 heures jeu environ).


C'est simple, mes 20 heures de jeu ont fait 3 jours de temps dans le jeu. En sachant que la nuit tu ne peux pas faire de feux de camps pour ne pas alerter tous les ennemis, et comme les feux de camps c'est, entre autre, les sauvegardes, tu es très fortement incité à trouver un abris et à dormir jusqu'au lever du soleil.

A noter un autre point pour ceux qui avait testé l'early access : finit les rats, les oiseaux, les chauves souris, et les serpents qui nous attaquent à vue.
Maintenant, le jeu est plus réaliste et crédible à ce niveau : les rats et les serpent n'attaquent que si on manque leur marcher dessus, les rapaces n'attaquent que pour défendre leur nid, il n'y a plus du tout d'attaques de chauves souris, mais ils on rajouté des sangliers qui chargent si on s'approche trop.
Par contre toujours autant d'attaques de chiens, mais ça, c'est expliqué dans le scenar.

----------


## DeadFish

*Zelda BotW*

Il reste sûrement plein de trucs à faire mais ça commençait doucement à me gonfler alors je suis allé taper Porco Rosso et fin. J'ai bien aimé, mais ça ressemble à une ébauche, quoi, y a des chouettes idées qui fonctionnent au milieu d'autres inintéressantes et/ou anecdotiques. 

Tout le côté randonnée est super sympa, c'est grisant de voir un minuscule machin au fin fond d'une vallée et de pouvoir y aller fissa. Kudos au passage pour les pisseurs de code, la profondeur de champ est dingue, les points d'intérêt sont visibles de très très très loin et passent même entre les gouttes du clipping ; à ce niveau de maîtrise, c'est de la sorcellerie. Esthétiquement, le post-apo champêtre avec des ninjas et des dragons, j'aime bien. Par contre le désert avec sa texture de sable dégueulasse, après Journey et Uncharted 3, ça va pas être possible.

Eeeeet c'est à peu près tout. Le reste est chiant ou gadget.

La physique-bidule-on-peut-faire-rouler-des-cailloux-sur-les-monstres-lol ? Gadget. On le fait une fois pour voir et après on met des coups d'épée. Non, en fait, on met même pas de coups, on esquive la bagarre parce qu'elle est chiantissime, que ça rapporte que dalle et que ça pète les armes.
Ah bien tiens, ça aussi. Pourquoi, comment, dans quel but ? Je sais pas mais c'est là et ça n'apporte rien.
La bouffe ? Chiant. Et inutile si on suit le déroulé « logique » du jeu.
Les quêtes ? 9 sur 10 n'ont aucun intérêt.
Les sanctuaires ? Ouais sympa. La plupart pissent pas beaucoup plus loin qu'un mini-jeu mais oker.

Tout ce qui fonctionne est lié à l'exploration. Que ce soit les quêtes qui demandent de retrouver un truc, les souvenirs, les secrets ou le lore qui se raconte à travers les environnements. Ça donne l'impression qu'ils avaient un chouette monde à explorer d'un côté, une chouette techno de l'autre, et que tiens on va mettre des systèmes au pif histoire de remplir le monde et s'occuper entre deux randonnées. S'ils approfondissent la rando et qu'ils virent tout le gras ou en font un truc pertinent, y a moyen que le 2 soit un très bon jeu. En attendant, celui-ci est seulement un jeu très sympa pour qui aime crapahuter.

----------


## banditbandit

*A Plague Tale: Innocence*

Excellente surprise, une superbe direction artistique (notamment le travail sur les visages), une histoire prenante et qui se tient, de très bons dialogues, de très bons personnages et une excellente interprétation (difficile de pas craquer pour Hugo), mention spéciale pour la musique d'Olivier Dériviére.

Quelques points faibles, je suis pas ultra fan du gameplay mais ça se laisse jouer sans problème, l'aspect couloir est très prégnant avec des barrières visibles ou invisibles, j'aurai aimé pouvoir explorer un peu plus ces superbes paysages. La fin un peu bâclé style bourrin et qui laisse pas mal de zones d'ombres.

Je recommande chaudement.

----------


## PaulPoy

*Gnog*. Quelques dizaines de minutes pleines de couleurs, de sons, d'animations. Une expérience singulière nous plaçant devant des sortes de boites pour enfant (chacune avec son thème très marqué) qu'il faut manipuler pour y activer tous les "systèmes" et terminer le niveau. Parfois on réfléchit mais généralement c'est plus du simple plaisir de manipulation pour entendre des zips et des zaps et voir des fuz et des zups. C'est court, c'est sympa, ça donne le sourire sans être inoubliable.

----------


## La Marmotta

> *Zelda BotW*
> 
>  et que ça pète les armes.
> Ah bien tiens, ça aussi. Pourquoi, comment, dans quel but ? Je sais pas mais c'est là et ça n'apporte rien.


J'ai vu un nombre incalculable de messages pour se plaindre du système d'armes qui se pètent dans Zelda sans jamais comprendre en quoi c'était gênant. On trouve litteralement des armes tous les 2 mètres et moi j'avais clairement jamais assez d'inventaire pour garder celles qui m'interessaient, à tel point point je devais jeter des armes pour en prendre d'autres. Mais vraiment, je ne vois pas comment on peut être à court d'arme dans ce Zelda, tout est fait pour qu'on ai constamment l'embarras du choix et varier les styles de combat.
Et puis je ne sais pas, c'est une mécanique que l'on retrouve dans les jeux d'aventure ou de rôle, ça m'avait marqué depuis Drakan sur PC, et ça m'avait appris à ne pas trop m'attacher à une épée en particulier mais à faire gaffe à mon équipement et à varier les styles d'arme en fonction des situation, et à anticiper l'équipement plutôt que de foncer dans le tas avec une épée.

----------


## schouffy

C'est une mécanique populaire ouais, ça n'empêche pas qu'elle est pas intéressante.




> On trouve litteralement des armes tous les 2 mètres et moi j'avais clairement jamais assez d'inventaire pour garder celles qui m'interessaient, à tel point point je devais jeter des armes pour en prendre d'autres. Mais vraiment, je ne vois pas comment on peut être à court d'arme dans ce Zelda, tout est fait pour qu'on ai constamment l'embarras du choix et varier les styles de combat.


Ludiquement c'est le néant ce que tu décris. Et "varier les styles de combat" ? Vraiment ? Dans Zelda BOTW ?

----------


## Kaelis

Cette routine m'avait gonflé, péter ses armes sur des ennemis pour les remplacer par les leurs. Pour la variété j'avais toujours les mêmes armes, les plus courantes forcément. Les armes plus rares et originales que j'ai pu chopper ont fini cassées en milles morceaux.

----------


## Momock

> J'ai vu un nombre incalculable de messages pour se plaindre du système d'armes qui se pètent dans Zelda sans jamais comprendre en quoi c'était gênant. On trouve litteralement des armes tous les 2 mètres et moi j'avais clairement jamais assez d'inventaire pour garder celles qui m'interessaient, à tel point point je devais jeter des armes pour en prendre d'autres.


Bah tu réponds toi-même à la question là.  ::happy2::

----------


## DeadFish

> J'ai vu un nombre incalculable de messages pour se plaindre du système d'armes qui se pètent dans Zelda sans jamais comprendre en quoi c'était gênant. On trouve litteralement des armes tous les 2 mètres et moi j'avais clairement jamais assez d'inventaire pour garder celles qui m'interessaient, à tel point point je devais jeter des armes pour en prendre d'autres. Mais vraiment, je ne vois pas comment on peut être à court d'arme dans ce Zelda, tout est fait pour qu'on ai constamment l'embarras du choix


Ben c'est ce que je dis : c'est pas gênant, c'est inutile et pas intéressant. Donc qu'est-ce que ça fout là ?




> Ludiquement c'est le néant ce que tu décris. Et "varier les styles de combat" ? Vraiment ? Dans Zelda BOTW ?


En principe, y a plusieurs styles de combat : la petite épée rapide pour taper vite, la lance pour taper de loin et la grosse épée pour désarmer (et peut-être d'autres, j'en sais rien et je m'en cogne). En pratique, tout se joue de la même façon : matraquer le bouton et des fois esquiver ou bloquer. À ce niveau d'intérêt, le mieux c'est encore de pas se battre.

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai vu un nombre incalculable de messages pour se plaindre du système d'armes qui se pètent dans Zelda sans jamais comprendre en quoi c'était gênant. On trouve litteralement des armes tous les 2 mètres et moi j'avais clairement jamais assez d'inventaire pour garder celles qui m'interessaient, à tel point point je devais jeter des armes pour en prendre d'autres. Mais vraiment, je ne vois pas comment on peut être à court d'arme dans ce Zelda, tout est fait pour qu'on ai constamment l'embarras du choix et varier les styles de combat.
> Et puis je ne sais pas, c'est une mécanique que l'on retrouve dans les jeux d'aventure ou de rôle, ça m'avait marqué depuis Drakan sur PC, et ça m'avait appris à ne pas trop m'attacher à une épée en particulier mais à faire gaffe à mon équipement et à varier les styles d'arme en fonction des situation, et à anticiper l'équipement plutôt que de foncer dans le tas avec une épée.


C'est juste inutile, et encore, ils auraient pu rendre ça intéressant, avec des armes plus solides réparables chez un forgeron, passer son temps dans l'inventaire pour choisir des armes à garder ou pas, c'est nul,  sans parler que cet inventaire est riquiqui au début. J'ai adoré ce jeu, mais le coup des armes c'était vraiment fini à la pisse.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

En normal j'ai bien aime. La premiere grosse arme que tu trouves tu la cheries un peu et tu la gardes pour les grandes occasion (avant d'en trouver 36 copies).

Par contre, en difficile c'est simplement inbitable. Il faut 3 armes pour tuer le premier enemis qu'on croise ...

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé à l'instant *Fran Bow*, que Clydopathe m'a offert via cpcgifts. Un très bon point'n click, malgré quelques puzzles un peu tordus (mais globalement, c'est du très bon). C'est très glauque et l'histoire est loin d'être claire une fois qu'on arrive à la fin, mais c'est plutôt bien foutu / pensé. Bref, je recommande et je ne suis pas le seul sur le forum à le faire.

----------


## Woshee

*Far Cry 5.*

Pas terminé à 100%, mais j'ai profité de Uplay + pour le terminer en grosse partie sans rusher.

Très bonne surprise. J'ai joué aux 2, 3 et 4, et j'ai franchement été surpris, pas tant par le jeu que par la narration. Les trois zones, avec leur méchant associé, ont une ambiance assez différente, on croise pas mal de PNJ assez haut en couleur.... C'est une chouette balade !
Vachement bien optimisé pour ce que le jeu est beau sur ma config vieillissante aussi.

Après d'un point de vue gameplay, ça ne révolutionne rien, mais ça a quand même un sacré goût de reviens y qui faisait que mes sessions de jeu s'éternisaient plus que de raison. On a toujours envie d'aller faire une petite quête de plus, aller voir un coin de nature... 

Par contre c'est tellement facile..... J'ai joué en normal parce que je ne suis pas trop fan de difficulté, mais là franchement.... Les ennemis sont cons comme des brocs, le jeu nous file des pétoires efficace très rapidement, et même des bots assez efficace pour nous épauler. 

Le mode coop limité à 2 joueurs, j'ai pas compris par contre, c'est assez ridicule....  ::|: 

Enfin bref je regrette pas le temps passé dessus, Uplay+ ne se serait pas terminé dans quelques jours, j'aurai sûrement poussé un peu plus loin l'exploration de ce grand terrain de jeu.

----------


## Drakkoone

*Elsinore*, superbe expérience narrative. On y incarne Ophelia dans Hamlet, en vue isométrique, et après la tragédie, elle se réveille dans son lit avant le drame et avec les souvenir de tout ce qui s'est passé va se passer. Coincé dans une boucle temporelle, on va pouvoir explorer différentes possibilité, et influencer et manipuler tout le monde avec nos connaissances de ce qui va se produire.
Certaines fins sont dure à trouver et pour 2 d'entre elles j'ai du m'aider du guide sur Steam qui donne des indices, il y'a apparemment une 12eme fin cachée, mais je vais essayer de la trouver sans lire la solution complète donné sur le guide pour cette fin.
Je l'ai pris sur Itch, donc je ne sais pas trop depuis combien d'heure j'y suis, mais j'y ai passé au moins 2 nuits complètes à jouer jusqu’à 6 heure du mat, donc au doigt levé, je dirais une 20aine d'heures.
C'est définitivement un petit jeu qui mérite d'être connu, par contre il n'existe pour l'instant qu'en anglais.

----------


## Catel

::lol::  mon GOTY

----------


## Tremex

*Crying Suns*

En une douzaine d'heures, et en facile parce que je ne suis pas un habitué des "rogue-like". 

Pas mal mais pas trop rejouable à mon goût. Le reste sur le fil dédié. 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...ctica-Ou/page6

----------


## Supergounou

> Pas mal mais pas trop rejouable à mon goût.


C'est ce qui me faisait le plus peur. J'aurai bien quelques questions:

C'est quoi la durée moyenne d'une partie? Combien de temps pour le finir en easy? T'as utilisé un wiki ou tu as tout découvert seul? Pourquoi tu penses que ce n'est pas rejouable?

----------


## amiral_slip

J'ai fini *stalker: call of prypiat*

Comme tous les grands jeux auxquels j'ai joué, sa fin est douce-amère, je suis content de l'avoir fait mais triste qu'il soit terminé.

Sur la fin le scenar perd en qualité je trouve, celle ci été expediée fissa par les dev amha.

Sinon c'etait un pur kiff.ambiance, gunfights, pétoires, persos, map immense... la difficulté en veteran est juste bien, quelques passages chauds qui obligent ENFIN dans un jeu a reflechir, economiser ses munitions, choisir le gun approprié, la bonne couverture, viser au mieux...

j'ai qu'un truc a dire: il sort quand le 2?  ::love::  ::love:: 

L'univers stalker est un filon inepuisable d'idées de gameplay je trouve. on pourrait integrer des factions, avec un systeme de grades avec differentes mission/combis accessibles selon le niveau, avoir des armes psy, tendre des pieges aux ennemis avec des anomalies, choisir un karma de pourri ou de sauveur de la zone... embauchez moi GSC, j'ai rien de prevu pour le moment.

----------


## FericJaggar

> j'ai qu'un truc a dire: il sort quand le 2?


 ::XD::  ::XD::  ::XD:: 
Juste après Half-Life 3
 ::'(:

----------


## Orkestra

Hier, j'ai commencé et fini d'une traite *Orwell: Keeping an Eye on You*



C'était "bien mais".

Je crois que j'ai vraiment apprécié parce que j'ai pu libérer une soirée entière pour faire le jeu d'une traite mais que si j'y avais joué en plusieurs sessions j'aurais fini par me lasser.
L'ambiance est très chouette et la mécanique de farfouiller dans des journaux/dossiers/conversations/ordinateurs pour enrichir les dossiers sur les suspects est assez cool mais répétitive et, même si je sais que nos actions peuvent avoir des conséquences variées, j'ai tout de même eu un peu l'impression d'être sur des rails. Quant au scénario en lui même, sans être désagréable, il est tout de même un peu bateau et pas très subtil.

Bref, cette première saison d'_Orwell_ m'a semblé très bien à _binger_ en une soirée, emporté par l'ambiance, mais j'ai trouvé que le tout manquait un peu trop de subtilité et de sentiment de liberté.

Est-ce que la deuxième saison corrige ça (et cette affreuse idée de faire défiler les conversations téléphonique à deux à l'heure) ?

----------


## Haelnak

> En principe, y a plusieurs styles de combat : la petite épée rapide pour taper vite, la lance pour taper de , tout se joue de la même façon :* matraquer le bouton et des fois esquiver ou bloquer*. À ce niveau d'intérêt, le mieux c'est encore de pas se battre.


On pourrait dire la même chose des souls, et pourtant c'est apprécié...
Ce n'est pas parce que c'est simple que c'est forcément simpliste et/ou inintéressant. Un truc comme Trackmania se joue avec 4 touches (accélérer, freiner, tourner à gauche et à droite) par exemple.

Par contre, oui, les combats de Zelda sont loin d'être passionnants, mais le problème est autre.

----------


## DeadFish

On matraque pas dans Dark Souls. C'est tout le contraire, il faut faire super gaffe à son timing, son placement, son endurance et sa vie. Alors que la plupart des combats de Zelda peuvent littéralement se faire les yeux fermés rien qu'en appuyant sur « Attaquer » et « Cibler. » Après, ouais, ma phrase est mal tournée et explique que dalle.

----------


## akaraziel

> J'ai fini *stalker: call of prypiat*
> 
> Comme tous les grands jeux auxquels j'ai joué, sa fin est douce-amère, je suis content de l'avoir fait mais triste qu'il soit terminé.
> 
> Sur la fin le scenar perd en qualité je trouve, celle ci été expediée fissa par les dev amha.
> 
> Sinon c'etait un pur kiff.ambiance, gunfights, pétoires, persos, map immense... la difficulté en veteran est juste bien, quelques passages chauds qui obligent ENFIN dans un jeu a reflechir, economiser ses munitions, choisir le gun approprié, la bonne couverture, viser au mieux...
> 
> j'ai qu'un truc a dire: il sort quand le 2? 
> ...


Malheureux, c'est pas pour de suite.  ::cry:: 
Mais y'a un site teaser, à priori c'est pas un fake, mais pas une seule image/vidéo, rien, que dalle.
Sinon y'a Chernobylite qui a l'air assez proche, et là, au moins, on a du concret.  :;):

----------


## Tremex

@ Supergounou : 

C'est une partie en facile, car en normal j'ai commencé à me faire éclater en boucle dès le boss du 2e niveau du premier chapitre... Pas doué pour ce genre de truc  ::|: . Et une 12aine d'heures pour finir. Aucune aide de wiki, je découvre tout par moi-même (et j'en rate pas mal. Sur Sins of a solar empire, je découvrais des trucs des années après !).

Pour la rejouabilité, je dis bof parce que les évènements aléatoires finissent par se ressembler. Une fois qu'on s'est fait piéger par un truc vicieux, on sait quoi répondre la fois suivante, c'est-à-dire 2-3 fois dans la même partie. Alors s'il faut recommencer...

Par contre on débloque des classes de vaisseaux différentes, donc possibilité de jouer des stratégies avec plus ou moins de slots d'armement, d'escadrons, de points de coque..., bref on peut varier avec des approches plus ou moins offensives, etc. Mais la promenade passe par les mêmes systèmes, le même perso, les choix finaux ne dépendent pas vraiment des décisions prises en cours de route (comme Mass Effect, quoi  ::rolleyes:: ). Et le vaisseau de base m'a semblé suffisamment équilibré pour que je reste dessus. Le tout est d'être suffisamment chanceux dans ses choix pour le "maxer" avant les combats de boss. Au passage, on recommence en slip à chaque chapitre, donc pas vraiment moyen de se spécialiser. Pas d'arbre technologique ou autre.

Ceci étant dit, joli jeu, scénario pas malhonnête. On pourrait même en tirer un roman de "space opera" pas trop naze. J'aurais bien vu Dan Simmons à la manœuvre (avant qu'il ne vire portnawak) :  il y a déjà ce qu'il faut dans Hypérion en matière d'IA "cheatées", de voyages par portails chelous et d'empire à la dérive, donc il maîtriserait bien l'intrigue.

----------


## Supergounou

> @ Supergounou : 
> 
> C'est une partie en facile, car en normal j'ai commencé à me faire éclater en boucle dès le boss du 2e niveau du premier chapitre... Pas doué pour ce genre de truc . Et une 12aine d'heures pour finir. Aucune aide de wiki, je découvre tout par moi-même (et j'en rate pas mal. Sur Sins of a solar empire, je découvrais des trucs des années après !).
> 
> Pour la rejouabilité, je dis bof parce que les évènements aléatoires finissent par se ressembler. Une fois qu'on s'est fait piéger par un truc vicieux, on sait quoi répondre la fois suivante, c'est-à-dire 2-3 fois dans la même partie. Alors s'il faut recommencer...
> 
> Par contre on débloque des classes de vaisseaux différentes, donc possibilité de jouer des stratégies avec plus ou moins de slots d'armement, d'escadrons, de points de coque..., bref on peut varier avec des approches plus ou moins offensives, etc. Mais la promenade passe par les mêmes systèmes, le même perso, les choix finaux ne dépendent pas vraiment des décisions prises en cours de route (comme Mass Effect, quoi ). Et le vaisseau de base m'a semblé suffisamment équilibré pour que je reste dessus. Le tout est d'être suffisamment chanceux dans ses choix pour le "maxer" avant les combats de boss. Au passage, on recommence en slip à chaque chapitre, donc pas vraiment moyen de se spécialiser. Pas d'arbre technologique ou autre.
> 
> Ceci étant dit, joli jeu, scénario pas malhonnête. On pourrait même en tirer un roman de "space opera" pas trop naze. J'aurais bien vu Dan Simmons à la manœuvre (avant qu'il ne vire portnawak) :  il y a déjà ce qu'il faut dans Hypérion en matière d'IA "cheatées", de voyages par portails chelous et d'empire à la dérive, donc il maîtriserait bien l'intrigue.


Merci beaucoup pour les réponses  ::): 

Tout ce que dit me rappelle FTL, je garde donc en wishlist !

----------


## dridrilamenace

J'ai finni:
Ratchet & Clank (ps2)
La relation entre les deux héros  :Perfect: 
Les dialogues débiles  ::wub:: 
Dreeeeeeeek  ::wub:: 
L'histoire est tellement bien qu'elle me ferrai presque oublier que le gameplay est très réussi: 
Les niveaux sont très plaisants à parcourir (et très beaux), j'ai pris mon pied à essayer toutes les armes du jeu et elles ont toutes eu une utilité à un moment ou un autre.
Bref, c'est un excellent jeu et je vais le refaire un jour.

----------


## Galgu

J'ai enfin fini *Crosscode* en 50heures. C'était long et pas forcément bon.

Un jeu qui mêle A-RPG et puzzle game, c'est forcément tout bon pour moi normalement, vu mon profil de joueur (Avalé et adoré tout Hack'n'slash existant, essayé et adopté tous les bons ARPG, notamment 100% les Ys, éclaté sur pas mal de puzzle game de steam (Portal, QUBE, The Room, the witness, inside, swapper, headlander, fez, tous les hexcells...) et puisque ce jeu fait des références, j'ai également fait tous les Zelda (sauf CDI). Bref, c'était tout droit, qu'est ce qui pourrais se passer de mal ?
Et bien tout d'abord, il faut savoir qu'a propos de la prise en main, les personnages "glissent"  (comprendre inertie très/trop appuyée). Ça peut faire du sens pour construire un ARPG rapide mais lorsqu'on fait un jeu ou on demande de la précision (dans les puzzle, dans l'exploration), il est toujours plus intéressant de ne pas glisser.

Côté scénario, c'est assez original même si au final il ne se passe pas grand chose. Dans la trame globale, c'est très mal géré.ça se sent que le jeu a été développé par morceaux et non pensé en tant que jeu a part entière. Je pense que j'aurai bien apprécié l'expérience si j'avais suivi l'early access de 3 ans qui a séparé les sorties des chapitres du jeu. Aussi, que l'équipe qui a développé était super restreinte, ça manque énormément de feedback global sur des connaisseurs de game design. Que pensez-vous par exemple de faire des batailles de 15min+ , de perdre à 5% HP de l'ennemi et devoir recommencer du début ? J'ai pour ma part un avis tranché : mécaniques d'une autre époque. 

Aussi, la gestion de l'expérience, louée dans quelques critiques ici et là, qui n'a été que frustration tout au long du jeu. L'impression de toujours avoir un train de retard partout ou on va. Souvent décimé très rapidement, surtout arrivé au boss alors que le donjon s'est bien passé. Pourtant je joue en Main+extra (je fais toutes les quêtes sans insiter pour le 100%, j'ai du finir a 95%). Il n'est pas vraiment possible de grinder l'exp dans ce jeu. C'est pareil avec plus de recul c'est une variable qui s'ajuste.

Musiques : complètement oubliables, mais pas mauvaises, parfois énervantes car vous resterez dans certaines salles pendant de longues minutes.

Autre décision de game design des dev contestable : pourquoi limiter l'utilisation des pouvoirs ? La limite des CP n'était-elle pas suffisante ? Je pense sincèrement que le jeu aurait été plus abordable et meilleur sans cette limitation.

Côté RPG, il y a des niveaux qui donnent des points a répartir dans les arbres de talent. Mais bon c'est plus ou moins une illusion de choix, qui va investir tous ses points dans la garde niv 3 alors que tu a forcément besoin d'attaques qu'elles soient de loin ou de près.
Aussi super dommage du budget apparemment réduit de l’équipe, un choix de classe au début du jeu aurait augmenté l'intérêt du jeu de manière énorme.

+
Les puzzle bien foutus...
Quelques quêtes annexes intéressantes...
Des mondes variés.
Assez nerveux avec de bonnes mécaniques de gameplay combat
Aspect collectionneur bien géré (plantes / coffres)


-
... mais bien trop nombreux et répétitifs
... dans un océan de quêtes Fedex inintéressantes
dialogues bancals
ça glisse
gestion de la difficulté mal jaugée
perspective complètement aux fraises
pas de VF

A propos de la VF, ça a été l'objet un traitement très amateur de la part de l'équipe, voici la timeline (infos récupérées sur les forums steam) :
1/ les dev on promis de traduire eux-meme le jeu en francais pour sa sortie (1.0) et ne l'ont pas fait (French était dans les langues planned pour la sortie, et même présenté tel quel dans la FAQ tout au long de l'early access).
2/ les traductions ne sont plus a l'ordre du jour du coté des devs; ils l'ont clairement dit: ils comptent sur la communauté
3/ les devs on également promis un outil pour que la communauté puissent le traduire mais toujours rien.

Aujourd'hui pas de trad fr disponible a ma connaissance, le jeu semble tout de même être resté assez confidentiel.

*En résumé:* de bonnes idées, de bons combats, un manque de budget, un manque d'expérience. Le prochain jeu devrait être tout bon ?

6/10

Ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## Hyeud

Life is Strange

C'est un simulateur de marche, clairement. Mais c'est surement le meilleur sim-walk du moment, par sa longueur, ses dialogues, percutants, drôles, voire intéressants parfois, sur notre pouvoir, ou le pouvoir qu'on s'imagine avoir sur la vie des autres.
L'ambiance campus, avec ses étudiants américains arrogants, péteux, superficiels est super bien rendu, pas de fan service, amateur de petites culottes passez votre chemin, les graphismes 3D datent un peu, mais ça reste correct. Musicalement, même si je n'ai pas aimé forcément toutes les musiques, je dois reconnaître qu'elles étaient toujours à propos.
Bref je recommande fortement !

----------


## Drakkoone

> Life is Strange
> 
> C'est un simulateur de marche, clairement.


Ah, je ne l'aurais pas classé comme ça. Je n'aime pas les simulateurs de marche parce qu'en général, on y croise jamais personne, je n'ai pas une grande expérience de ce genre justement parce que cette solitude du joueur ne me plait pas. J'ai testé Dear Esther, Edith Finch, Gone Home, Firewatch (il y a bien une voix, mais on ne rencontre quand même jamais personne).
Du coup, tu a des noms de walking sims qui ressembles à Life is Strange, avec des personnages et des dialogues interactifs ?

----------


## Woshee

> Musicalement, même si je n'ai pas aimé forcément toutes les musiques, je dois reconnaître qu'elles étaient toujours à propos.


Ouais ça m'a aussi marqué. Particulièrement Obstacles de Syd Matters que je ne connaissais pas du tout qu'on retrouve à la fin de l'episode 1:

----------


## Blackogg

> Du coup, tu a des noms de walking sims qui ressembles à Life is Strange, avec des personnages et des dialogues interactifs ?


Oxenfree. 
Oxenfree Oxenfree Oxenfree.
Oxenfree.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai fini *Divinity Original Sins EE*... Enfin !
Je m'étais arrêté à Hiberheim parce que j'en avais marre (en gros j'en étais à une grosse moitié du jeu). J'étais pas du tout dans l'histoire. J'aimais bien les combats mais, pour moi, tout le reste était super lourd.
Je l'ai repris la semaine dernière (après je sais pas combien de pause, au moins un an), en me boostant mes persos avec cheat engine, histoire de ne faire des combats qu'une formalité.

Et j'ai terminé tout à l'heure.

----------


## Elma

> Life is Strange
> 
> C'est un simulateur de marche, clairement. Mais c'est surement le meilleur sim-walk du moment, par sa longueur, ses dialogues, percutants, drôles, voire intéressants parfois, sur notre pouvoir, ou le pouvoir qu'on s'imagine avoir sur la vie des autres.
> L'ambiance campus, avec ses étudiants américains arrogants, péteux, superficiels est super bien rendu, pas de fan service, amateur de petites culottes passez votre chemin, les graphismes 3D datent un peu, mais ça reste correct. Musicalement, même si je n'ai pas aimé forcément toutes les musiques, je dois reconnaître qu'elles étaient toujours à propos.
> Bref je recommande fortement !


Ce jeu ça à tellement été une claque, et c'est d'autant plus dure que je retrouve pas cette sensation dans les autres jeux de la production. (A la limite un peu le prequel) Le 2 ne m'attire pas du tout. 
Mais merde Max quoi ! 

Me tenterais bien un autre run mais je pense que je vais etre déçu, je ne suis pas sure que ce sois le genre de jeu qui ai une grande rejouabilité. Ou si je le fais faut que j'oublie un peu (et c'est difficile) et que je le fasse cette fois à 100% avec les trucs à photographier.

----------


## Gorillaz

C'est marrant je viens de commencer Oxenfree et life is strange est dans mon backlog !
Tiens d'ailleurs sur Oxenfree, j'ai commencé en anglais sans me poser de question, mais il est en français aussi ? Parce que quand je dois lire et décider en quasi simultané, j'ai l'impression de louper des subtilités ...

----------


## Drakkoone

> Oxenfree. 
> Oxenfree Oxenfree Oxenfree.
> Oxenfree.


J'ai pas aimé du tout, le gameplay narratif est pas mal, mais j'ai détesté le propos mystico-irrationnel et les perso sans épaisseur.
D'ailleurs, leur prochain jeu, une comédie en enfer me branche encore moins.

Et pour en revenir à mon post précédent, Oxenfree, je l'aurais classé dans les jeux narratifs, comme Life is Strange, et le Telltales, pour moi, les walking sim, c'est les jeux que j'ai cité, comme Dear Esther, Edith Finch, Gone Home ou Firewatch.
Bon, dans l'absolu, Steam vous donne raison, mais le classement Steam... comment dire, The Sims 3, XCOM 2 et Stardew Valley sont des RPG pour eux...

----------


## Supergounou

> Me tenterais bien un autre run mais je pense que je vais etre déçu


Je confirme, c'est déjà assez incroyable que la magie ait opéré une première fois, ne tente pas l'impossible  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> Et pour en revenir à mon post précédent, Oxenfree, je l'aurais classé dans les jeux narratifs, comme Life is Strange, et le Telltales, pour moi, les walking sim, c'est les jeux que j'ai cité, comme Dear Esther, Edith Finch, Gone Home ou Firewatch.
> Bon, dans l'absolu, Steam vous donne raison, mais le classement Steam... comment dire, The Sims 3, XCOM 2 et Stardew Valley sont des RPG pour eux...


Ah mais je suis d'accord avec toi, walking sim c'est à la base un terme péjoratif pour dénigrer les jeux "ki demande 0 skill, c tro chian mdr", puis qui a fini par être revendiqué par certains. 
D'où le fait que n'importe quel jeu narratif qui ne rentre pas dans la case visual novel se retrouve tagué comme ça dans Steam.

"Jeu narratif" est une appellation bien plus neutre, mais bien plus vaste (tu peux faire rentrer tout ce que tu englobes par walking sim là dedans).

Et dommage pour Oxenfree, parce que niveau mécaniques de dialogues, c'est dans le haut du panier.

----------


## Momock

> Que pensez-vous par exemple de faire des batailles de 15min+ , de perdre à 5% HP de l'ennemi et devoir recommencer du début ? J'ai pour ma part un avis tranché : mécaniques d'une autre époque.


Ah ouais on en est là.  ::'(: 

PS: y'a pas de smiley pour exprimer la vraie désespération. Il faudrait un lapin à genoux les mains aux sol.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai fait le jeu en long et en large deux fois et je n'ai aucun souvenir d'un combat de boss de 15 minutes (à part peut-être le tout dernier ?). Ni d'une quelconque difficulté à obtenir suffisamment d'expérience pour que mon niveau soit adapté à celui de la zone en cours (c'était même plutôt l'inverse).

Je suis aussi assez étonné que tu considères les dialogues bancals. J'avais trouvé l'écriture très réussie au contraire (sans prétention mais sans non plus le côté très amateur qu'on peut lire parfois dans des petites productions indépendantes). En revanche je suis d'accord que l'histoire des traductions a été mal gérée, à la sortie j'étais dans les starting blocks pour faire une fantrad et les outils promis ne sont jamais arrivés ; le jeu a par ailleurs bénéficié d'un réel suivi sur le contenu, donc je suppose que l'équipe et les ressources étaient trop limitées pour tenir toutes les promesses.

Évidemment, chacun son expérience, chacun son avis.  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> J'ai fini *Divinity Original Sins EE*... Enfin !
> J'aimais bien les combats mais, pour moi, tout le reste était super lourd
> [...]
> histoire de ne faire des combats qu'une formalité


 ::huh::

----------


## Bibik

> J'ai fait le jeu en long et en large deux fois et je n'ai aucun souvenir d'un combat de boss de 15 minutes (à part peut-être le tout dernier ?). Ni d'une quelconque difficulté à obtenir suffisamment d'expérience pour que mon niveau soit adapté à celui de la zone en cours (c'était même plutôt l'inverse).
> 
> Je suis aussi assez étonné que tu considères les dialogues bancals. J'avais trouvé l'écriture très réussie au contraire (sans prétention mais sans non plus le côté très amateur qu'on peut lire parfois dans des petites productions indépendantes). En revanche je suis d'accord que l'histoire des traductions a été mal gérée, à la sortie j'étais dans les starting blocks pour faire une fantrad et les outils promis ne sont jamais arrivés ; le jeu a par ailleurs bénéficié d'un réel suivi sur le contenu, donc je suppose que l'équipe et les ressources étaient trop limitées pour tenir toutes les promesses.
> 
> Évidemment, chacun son expérience, chacun son avis.


Les longs combats à phases sont typiquement dans l'esprit MMO (wipe->découvre la mécanique -> wipe wipe wipe wipe -> découvre comment la contrer -> wipe wipe wipe -> exécution du contre -> nouvelle mécanique du boss -> rince&repeat). Même si ça se comprend vis à vis de l'univers du jeu, dans un jeu solo c'est assez frustrant.
Et oui je pense à toi connard de singe avec sa baleine.

J'aime toujours autant les dialogues, mais je me retrouve dans une partie des critiques de Galgu (et c'est encore pire, j'ai dépassé les 70h)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah oui, en effet pour le singe avec la baleine.

Ceci dit, comparé à des jeux old school, c'est déjà sympa de pas nous obliger à refaire une partie du donjon avant de retenter le boss.  ::siffle::

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai fini *Rusty Lake Paradise* :

Dans la lignée de son grand frère (_Rusty Lake Roots_), un escape-game (aka un point'n click qui supprime les déplacement laborieux et se concentre sur les énigmes à résoudre) dans une ambiance relativement malsaine mais moins dérangeante que les souvenirs que j'ai de _RL Roots_. Il m'a paru plus simple que le précédent, les énigmes un peu moins absconses et globalement réussie. J'apprécie qu'ils aient simplifié les énigmes musicales (qui sont en général un vrai calvaire pour moi, n'ayant aucune oreille musicale) qui sont à chaque fois associées à un indice visuel.

Globalement, un petit jeu bien réussi. Il me restera donc à faire _Rusty Lake Hotel_ avant de passer à la série des Cube Escape !

----------


## Zerger

Hotel va te paraitre très basique après Roots

----------


## Orkestra

En même temps je ne suis pas un grand fan de ce type e jeux en général, j'apprécie justement la relative simplicité des deux _Rusty Lake_ que j'ai fait jusqu'ici.
Ceci dit ton message me fait réaliser que je pensais avoir fait les jeux dans l'ordre mais _Rusty Lake Hotel_ est en fait le premier sorti... Bon, on verra bien ce que ça donne le jour où je le lancerai  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Ca se boucle en 30 minutes. Perso, Roots reste mon préféré pour l'ambiance qu'il dégage.
Mais pareil, c'est du PnC très light, je ne cours pas après.

----------


## M.Rick75

> 


Oui. c'est contradictoire.  ::P: 
En fait, je voulais simplement terminer vite. Les combats pouvant durer (voir demander d'être repris si on adopte une mauvaise stratégie, un mauvais placement au départ) j'ai seulement voulu aller au bout de l'histoire du jeu.
Et puis m'en foutre de l'ordre dans lequel on aborde les zones.

----------


## Utharion

Inside

Je dois dire que je suis en admiration devant le travail réalisé. Pas d'interface. Des énigmes souvent simples, parfois complexes. Peut-être que plus de complexité aurait été mieux.
Mais quel travail sur l'ambiance, sur la lumière, sur l'univers. Un grand complexe façon Half Life.

J'ai adoré. La fin me laisse un peu sur... ma faim.


Je suis bien content de l'avoir découvert, en tout cas.

----------


## Orkestra

Et je termine à l'instant *Dandara* :



Les dévs s'inspirent (très librement) de l'histoire/légende brésilienne de Dandara, une femme qui a participé à des révoltes d'esclaves contre les Portugais au XVIIe siècle. Ils en tirent un metroidvania-lite (comprendre que malgré une carte relativement grande et labyrinthique, on explore plutôt le jeu zone par zone), au scénario très basique (l'univers est en danger, va le sauver) et en y ajoutant un petit twist de gameplay : impossible de courir/sauter, on se déplace en dashant du sol au plafond, du plafond aux murs, etc.

Un peu déroutant au premier abord, ce gimmick s'avère finalement assez plaisant une fois qu'on l'a pris en main et qu'on peut traverser des salles entières à la vitesse de l'éclair, après avoir nettoyée celles-ci des quelques ennemis qui y traînaient.
J'ai adoré le début du jeu : les ennemis ne sont pas trop nombreux, on se familiarise avec nos compétences, le pixel-art est très réussi et la musique colle parfaitement à l'ambiance. Si les zones qu'on traverse ne sont pas très originales et les ennemis pas très variés, l'ambiance du jeu a suffit à conquérir mon petit cœur de joueur. Et puis c'est la première fois que je vois une carte de metroidvania aussi lisible ! Tous les obstacles sont indiqués avec un code couleur particulier ce qui permet de savoir à peu près tout le temps où continuer notre chemin (à priori ça a été patché, j'ai lu des critiques à la sortie qui critiquaient le manque d'indication sur la carte) ; c'est peut-être particulièrement utile dans un jeu comme _Dandara_ où sol et plafond échangent régulièrement leur place et où les salles "tournent" sur elles mêmes par moment ce qui peut rendre difficile leur identification sur une carte dépourvue d'indication. Bref, c'est à mon avis une très bonne idée, et ça rend le jeu très agréable à parcourir.

La fin du jeu m'aura tout de même un peu déçu : la dernière zone est remplie d'ennemis et de tourelles qui tirent à tout va et la mécanique de gameplay rend les combats, lorsqu'on est submergé par les ennemis, assez confus et compliqués. On débloque malgré tout des raccourcis de temps en temps et si j'ai pesté plusieurs fois, le jeu est loin d'être infaisable. Je termine aussi en regrettant que le scénario n'ait pas été un peu plus développé. il y avait pourtant matière à en faire quelque chose je pense quand on voit certains boss ou certains PNJ (peu nombreux) dont j'imagine qu'il font tous référence à l'histoire ou à la mythologie brésilienne.

Je reste malgré tout sur une impression très positive et même si _Dandara_ est loin d'être exempt de défauts, ça reste une expérience qui change un peu. Et puis c'est assez court (4h22 _ingame_ pour ma partie, avec 98% d'exploration et 77% de coffres ouverts), vous ne devriez pas faire une indigestion avant la fin !

----------


## banditbandit

> Inside
> 
> Je dois dire que je suis en admiration devant le travail réalisé. Pas d'interface. Des énigmes souvent simples, parfois complexes. Peut-être que plus de complexité aurait été mieux.
> Mais quel travail sur l'ambiance, sur la lumière, sur l'univers. Un grand complexe façon Half Life.
> 
> J'ai adoré. La fin me laisse un peu sur... ma faim.
> 
> 
> Je suis bien content de l'avoir découvert, en tout cas.


Et la physique "aquatique" il y avait quelque chose d'organique, on retrouvait ça aussi un peu dans Limbo.

----------


## Psycho1000

*Assassin Creed Odyssey
*
Grosses améliorations sur les points qui fâchaient dans les vieux  épisodes (combats enfin plaisant,bugs, maniabilité), un monde modélisé de façon  incroyable dont on tire un gros plaisir de sa découverte, un coté RPG  cool qui n'est pas anecdotique (on est pas très loin d'un RPG light  comme The Witcher 3 en fait), contenu gargantuesque, quêtes bien enrobées, je suis impressionné, quel boulot!
Je suis pas spécialement fan de la licence à la base, mal la je dois dire que si le prochain est aussi bien foutu et dans un lieu/époque sympa, alors j'ai hâte.

*Blasphemous
*Sympa mais j'en ressort un poil déçu de ce metroidvania. L'ambiance est folle, la DA originale et réussie, tordue à souhait, les graphismes en pixel art beaux, mais la maniabilité est pas au niveau d'un Hollow Knight (ça manque d'air dash notamment), ça manque de points de TP, les pouvoirs magiques pas top, les upgrades pas folles et surtout certains boss sont bien casse-couilles, le genre a faire certaines attaques ou si tu te prends le 1er coup, tu te prend le 2eme au moment ou tu te relèves, sans rien pouvoir faire, puis encore un 3ème... Et parfois la lisibilité et pas top tellement il y a de merdier à l'écran (pas que contre les boss, mais ça reste assez rare).
Bref bien mais pas top.

----------


## Sao

*Capcom Beat'Em Up Bundle* acheté y'a quelques mois mais en cours de terminage (5 jeux et demi sur 7). Sur Switch. D'ailleurs ces retours sont un copié-collé de mon post sur le topic de la Switch sur lequel je voulais faire un retour de cette compilation, mais tout le monde a le droit d'en profiter.



*Final Fight
*Bon ben on va pas le présenter celui-ci, c'est celui qui a déclenché la vague du style, ambiance rues mal famées et bad boys bourrus.
C'est pas mon favori, la panoplie de coups n'est pas dingue mais la musique est bonne (bonne bonne bonne) et on va lui reconnaître d'avoir posé les bases.

*Captain Commando
*Il vient dynamiser le gameplay en y ajoutant du sprint.
Quatre personnages sont jouables, avec chacun son attaque spéciale. On peut incarner un ninja qui fait saigner, une momie qui désintègre, un bébé dans son mécha (?) et le fabuleux Captain Commando.
Il faudra casser la tronche à des types en combi, des gros malabars (comme d'hab) et on peut ramasser des flingues (munitions limitées hein) pour shooter les méchants.

*The King of Dragons
*Alors là, j'ai beaucoup aimé.
Les boss c'est des dragons ou des gars sur des dragons, on peut grimper sur des dragons, on lance des boules de feu de dragons. Oui j'aime les dragons.
Blague à part, grosse nouveauté : on gagne des niveaux du coup on tape plus fort. Le jeu est assez long et les boss bien fournis. À la fin on castagne même le dragon rouge qu'on nous tease tôt dans le jeu.
Et y'a du block, miam. Et de la magie, miam. Et cinq héros jouables !

*Knights of the Round
*On peut jouer Lancelot (le maigre), Arthur (le MMA fighter) ou Perceval (tu vois la Montagne dans Game of Thrones ? Non ? Bah imagine) en quête du Graa- ... non ... Excalib- ... heu ... péter la gueule des ennemis ?
Là aussi on va trouver du leveling, et cette fois-ci il est aussi visuel : les persos s'enrichissent de nouvelles armures, armes et coupes de cheveux (oui). Faut avouer que ça a de la gueule et qu'il fallait y penser.
Les niveaux ne sont pas immenses et les boss arrivent rapidement, un poil de lassitude en fin de partie mais rien de bien méchant.
On peut rider du cheval, faire du gros stomp avec, c'est marrant.

*Warriors of Fate
*Le jeu prend place en Chine féodale, on peut comme dans le jeu des Dragons choisir un des cinq personnages. Mention spéciale à l'archer pour son chiantissime gameplay mais les quatre autres rattrapent le coup, surtout avec la variété de projections que certains proposent. On peut même faire son Blanka avec un des gus en se jetant à la gorge d'un ennemi pour lui bouffer la carotide.
J'ai trouvé l'aspect visuel très sympa mais les niveaux sont (surtout vers la fin) clairement trop longs. Quand le jeu te balance 6 gros à la fois tu te dis que c'est du remplissage un peu fainéant.

*Armored Warriors
*"BONJOUR C'EST DYNAMIQUE !" te dit le jeu quand tu le prends en main.
EN même temps on pilote un mécha, heureusement que c'est dynamique ! Bon pour l'heure je n'ai passé que trois tableaux mais gros coup de cœur pour ce titre.

*Battle Circuit
*Pas encore (re)joué.
Je l'avais lancé quand j'avais acheté la compil' et l'univers spatio-space-op-nawak m'a fait marrer. Je verrai bien pour le reste.

*Remarques en vrac
*Chaque jeu est customisable : vies / continues / difficulté. Perso je me suis pas fait chier, j'ai pas envie de passer trois plombes à galérer et recommencer du début, c'est un peu ma vengeance d'avoir dépensé (beucoup) trop de thunes au bahut à l'époque des bornes en face du lycée (100 balles pour terminer Metal Slug, po po po).On a deux configs de boutons, c'est pas bien complexe vu que c'est stick + 2 boutons, ÇA VA HEIN.On peut sauvegarder si on veut quitter le jeu (soit pour un autre jeu de la compil, soit pour "switcher" de cartouche hohoho), c'est plutôt bienvenu.Comptez entre 45 minutes et 1h30 pour terminer un titre.Une galerie est disponible par jeu avec de beaux artworks, c'est intéressant. Moi ça me plait.Les dialogues (écrits) défilent vite, donc ... lisez vite.Chaque jeu est dispo en version jap et en version anglaise.Chaque jeu propose plusieurs personnages jouables, profitez des continues illimités ! Vous n'arrivez pas à crever malgré les attaques de boss complètement abusées et imprévisibles qui vous retirent les deux tiers de votre barre de vie, alors déjà : bravo, je sais pas comment vous faites. À côté de certains boss, Dark Souls c'est un walking simulator. Du coup, pro-tip : faites-vous taper volontairement ! Vous pourrez alors incarner un autre héros toujours plus beau et fort et bourrin que le précédent.


En gros, pour moins de 10 euros en ce moment si vous êtes suédois ou sympathisant, ça vous raconte un bout d'histoire du jeu vidéo, ça vous propose des sprites et des animations de qualité, dans des univers différents et HA MAIS JE L'AI PAS DIT on peut jouer tout seul mais aussi à TROIS sur la plupart des titres ! Sauf FF c'est deux. Offre soumise à conditions. Une seule participation par foyer.

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'ai finalement surmonté la partie "découpe laser" de *The Red Strings Club* et j'ai terminé le jeu. Bof. Je ne l'ai pas trouvé franchement réussi. L'histoire est intéressante, mais toute la partie gameplay est un fardeau. Bref, déçu.

----------


## Galgu

> *Capcom Beat'Em Up Bundle* acheté y'a quelques mois mais en cours de terminage (5 jeux et demi sur 7). Sur Switch. D'ailleurs ces retours sont un copié-collé de mon post sur le topic de la Switch sur lequel je voulais faire un retour de cette compilation, mais tout le monde a le droit d'en profiter.
> 
> ...
> 
> En gros, pour moins de 10 euros en ce moment si vous êtes suédois ou sympathisant, ça vous raconte un bout d'histoire du jeu vidéo, ça vous propose des sprites et des animations de qualité, dans des univers différents et HA MAIS JE L'AI PAS DIT on peut jouer tout seul mais aussi à TROIS sur la plupart des titres ! Sauf FF c'est deux. Offre soumise à conditions. Une seule participation par foyer.


Merci grâce a ton retour je l'ai acheté pour 11eur et qqes.

----------


## Hyeud

FEZ

Chouette jeu d'énigme mâtiné de plates-formes, pas trop heureusement vu la lourdeur des sauts du personnage.
J'ai beaucoup aimé malgré la map impossible à mémoriser et certaines énigmes archi tordues, fièrement sans soluce je suis arrivé à 30 cubes et 7 anticubes, 2 artéfacts, j'aurais pu faire plus, mais pendant que je cartographiais le jeu, je suis enfin arrivé à la salle qui amène à la fin. A Super Mario World sur Snes, avec mes frères, on avait bataillé des heures durant pour trouver tous les secrets , mais je n'ai plus autant d'heures à passer devant un jeu qu'à mes 16 ans (ouais, à moi aussi, ça me semble bancale comme syntaxe). Mais c'est vrai que se retrouver sur la map est le vrai défi de ce jeu. Quand j'ai commencé à cartographier, évidemment comme un con, j'ai démarré avec la plus grosse map, ça donne ça :



Dans ma fièvre cartographique, je me suis dit que j'allais la refaire, en compréhensible par tous, avec des couleurs, une super légende, un texte accompagnant chaque salle isolée, je commençais à baver. Et puis, je suis allé chez le boucher et je suis revenu sur Terre, ma bonne étoile m'a guidé vers la fin et heureusement, c'était un coup à rester scotché 10 heures de plus.
Je recommande !

----------


## Catel

En 20-25 heures je n'ai pas vraiment fini *Slay the Spire* mais en vrai on s'arrête un peu quand on veut. J'ai débloqué les trois clés et je laisse tomber la recherche de l'acte 4 parce que j'ai envie d'enchaîner.

C'est vraiment un excellent jeu où on enchaîne les combats sans s'en rendre compte tout en allant à son rythme puisque c'est solo au tour par tour.

----------


## KiwiX

*Yakuza 6* 

Pouah, c’était long ! Mais l’arc de Kiryu est finalisé. Le temps de faire la campagne principale et quelques trucs à côté, environ 26h de jeu. Enfin, de jeu... la dernière fois que j’ai vu autant de dialogues et de cinématiques, c’était MGS4... 

Ça reste cool à faire et je vais y retourner pour compléter les trucs annexes.

----------


## Elma

> FEZ
> 
> Chouette jeu d'énigme mâtiné de plates-formes, pas trop heureusement vu la lourdeur des sauts du personnage.
> J'ai beaucoup aimé malgré la map impossible à mémoriser et certaines énigmes archi tordues, fièrement sans soluce je suis arrivé à 30 cubes et 7 anticubes, 2 artéfacts, j'aurais pu faire plus, mais pendant que je cartographiais le jeu, je suis enfin arrivé à la salle qui amène à la fin. A Super Mario World sur Snes, avec mes frères, on avait bataillé des heures durant pour trouver tous les secrets , mais je n'ai plus autant d'heures à passer devant un jeu qu'à mes 16 ans (ouais, à moi aussi, ça me semble bancale comme syntaxe). Mais c'est vrai que se retrouver sur la map est le vrai défi de ce jeu. Quand j'ai commencé à cartographier, évidemment comme un con, j'ai démarré avec la plus grosse map, ça donne ça :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/10/04/039...c1e25a8513.jpg
> 
> Dans ma fièvre cartographique, je me suis dit que j'allais la refaire, en compréhensible par tous, avec des couleurs, une super légende, un texte accompagnant chaque salle isolée, je commençais à baver. Et puis, je suis allé chez le boucher et je suis revenu sur Terre, ma bonne étoile m'a guidé vers la fin et heureusement, c'était un coup à rester scotché 10 heures de plus.
> Je recommande !


Waaa j'adore les gens qui font des dessins pour leurs jeux. Mais tu comprenais pas du tout la map en jeu ? Je suis le seul à l'avoir compris (tout en acceptant qu'elle est assez tordu au debut)

Je préviens ce n'est ni un troll ni une moquerie, juste une question.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je suis le seul à l'avoir compris


Non non. C'est pas évident mais c'est faisable une fois qu'on a compris le délire des profondeurs. Pis une fois qu'on a gouté aux cartes de Daggerfall, toutes les autres semblent enfantines  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Yoku's Island Express*

Non seulement je l'ai terminé, mais je suis allé jusqu'aux 100% après avoir pourtant fini la trame principale. C'est rarissime.
Il faut dire que sous ses airs de plate-former qui a quelques tableaux de type flipper se cache en fait un jeu malin, intelligent, qui nous donne quelques outils supplémentaires, notamment de déplacement, en gardant des contrôles toujours simples.
La BO est cool style Hawaii, les PNJ rappellent un peu Little Big Planet sur PS3, et les objectifs sont assez originaux pour entretenir l'envie de relancer pour aller plus loin ou simplement de jouer en ignorant la pendule. 
Pour une fois ce n'est pas de l'infâme pixel art mais des graphismes léchés qu'on dirait peints à la main.
Mention spéciale au soin de malade apporté au level design : la map est à la fois riche et complexe mais intuitive (progressivement) et donc les déplacements fluides et sans trop de creusage de méninges.
Plusieurs mécaniques de jeu montrent une intelligence rafraîchissante et quand on bloque sur un truc, la solution est toujours logique et accessible, le jeu ne nous bloque jamais.

Bref, un jeu qui me pousse à creuser davantage dans mon backlog, qui doit bien comporter quelques autres perles comme celle-ci.

----------


## Hyeud

> Waaa j'adore les gens qui font des dessins pour leurs jeux. Mais tu comprenais pas du tout la map en jeu ? Je suis le seul à l'avoir compris (tout en acceptant qu'elle est assez tordu au debut)
> 
> Je préviens ce n'est ni un troll ni une moquerie, juste une question.


Ben, j'arrivais pas à me souvenir, surtout qu'en fond tu vois la map d'où tu viens et jamais où tu peux aller, pour ça faut se positionner devant la porte et tu as une petite image qui donne idée du lieu où elle donne, pour retenir ce genre de carte, faut jouer de façon ininterrompue, c'est comme ça qu'on peut l'imprimer, perso, je suis tout le temps dérangé dans mes jeux par le travail  ::ninja:: , perte de concentration, pouf la mémoire vive se réinitialise. D'où ma petite anecdote sur mario snes, à cette époque là, je pense que serais allé jusqu'au bout, parce que j'aurais eu la map sur le bout des doigts et du temps et pas de backlog, la belle époque où tu finissais tout ce qu'il te tombait sous la main, car pas le choix.  :Fouras:

----------


## Elma

> Non non. C'est pas évident mais c'est faisable une fois qu'on a compris le délire des profondeurs. Pis une fois qu'on a gouté aux cartes de Daggerfall, toutes les autres semblent enfantines


Ah je suis pas le seul merci.  ::):  



> Ben, j'arrivais pas à me souvenir, surtout qu'en fond tu vois la map d'où tu viens et jamais où tu peux aller, pour ça faut se positionner devant la porte et tu as une petite image qui donne idée du lieu où elle donne, pour retenir ce genre de carte, faut jouer de façon ininterrompue, c'est comme ça qu'on peut l'imprimer, perso, je suis tout le temps dérangé dans mes jeux par le travail , perte de concentration, pouf la mémoire vive se réinitialise. D'où ma petite anecdote sur mario snes, à cette époque là, je pense que serais allé jusqu'au bout, parce que j'aurais eu la map sur le bout des doigts et du temps et pas de backlog, la belle époque où tu finissais tout ce qu'il te tombait sous la main, car pas le choix.


Ah oui je comprend mieux ça dois expliquer pas mal. Mais pour le coup c'est le cas sur pas mal de jeux. (Genre là j'ai mis en pause hollow knight pendant 2 mois et c'est la supra galere, et je sais meme plus où je suis passé ou pas.) C'est pas tout à fais le meme exemple mais c'est pour imager. 
FEZ je l'ai fais en 4 jours d'une traite avec un pote à coté de moi, donc deux cerveaux pour les énigmes. C'etais ouf comme experience.  C'est lui qu'a trouvé pour le renard qui saute au dessus du chien, moi je suis une burne en anglais j'aurais jamais jamais trouvé bien que je cherchais un truc dans cette salle que je trouvais trop louche.

----------


## Jughurta

*Dungeon Rats* par les créateur d'*Age of Decadence* : du pur tactical et rien d'autre ou presque, mais qu'est ce que c'était dur, un des tactical les plus dur auquel j'ai joué, pas de sauvegarde et pas de soins pendant les combats, les soins se faisant avec un système de rations que l'on récupère très rarement ou en concoctant des potions à base plantes assez rares. Dans ce jeu on galère du début à la fin : on a beau looter énormément, gagner de nouveaux compagnons plus puissants, l'IA reste redoutable et il suffira d'un mauvais jet de dés pour ruiner un combat. Je le conseille uniquement aux fans de tactical recherchant un jeu avec du challenge, un gros challenge.

----------


## Kaelis

Si on peut se faire enfler en un lancer de dé...  ::ninja::

----------


## La Marmotta

J'ai fini *Dark Souls 3* et ses DLC cet après-midi et c'était génial, du début à la fin.
Un level design exemplaire et des décors à couper le souffle. Vraiment les décors m'ont scotché et je me suis surpris à plusieurs reprises à m'arrêter pour admirer. En plus le jeu sait mettre en valeur ses environnements grâce à quelques panoramas bien placés et c'est un vrai régal pour les yeux.
Niveau gameplay, c'est 1000 fois plus agréable à jouer que les 2 précédents opus (que j'ai beaucoup aimés, mais pour avoir fait le 1 sur Switch il y a quelques mois, là c'est le jour et la nuit avec Dark Souls 3). Beaucoup de frustration, beaucoup d'émotions lors de combats tendus du slips mais contrairement à DS 1 & 2 je n'ai jamais ressenti d'injustice au niveau de mes échecs. Le jeu est beaucoup moins fourbe et quand on perd c'est presque à chaque fois parce qu'on a fait des erreurs. Et non parce qu'un trou ou un ennemi était intentionnellement planqué par le level design pour que tu te le prennes. 

Les bosses sont magistraux, tous marquants et m'ont offert les plus beaux affrontements que j'ai eu à faire dans un jeu-vidéo. Et ces ambiances prenantes, soutenues par de belles musiques...J'ai particulièrement apprécié le fait que la musique ne montre pas ce qui se passe à l'écran mais raconte une histoire en arrière-plan. Par exemple quand on affronte la Légion des Morts-Vivants, un combat très nerveux et épique, on pourrait s'attendre à une musique du même acabit mais au lieu de ça elle est calme et très triste.

Bref c'est le premier jeu où je lance le NG+ tout de suite après avoir battu le boss de fin. Surtout que -encore une fois- contrairement à DS 1&2, DS3 nous file dès le première partie énormément de ressources pour améliorer tout plein d'armes, et donc de S'AMUSER à expérimenter au lieu de se faire taper sur les doigts sous prétexte que c'est hardcooooore.

Bref, Dark Souls 3, c'est un jeu qui fait tout comme il faut pour qu'on l'aime, car lui aussi a fini par vous aimer. Et il vous le rend bien.

----------


## Herr Peter

J'ai fini *Prey* cet aprey-mdi après-midi, et c'était très, très bien. J'avais quelques réserves comparé aux autres jeu Arkane, de par son univers SF que j'avais peur d'être trop "hermétique" pour moi, mais que nenni, l'ambiance de la station Talos 1 est géniale, et la direction artistique est top.

J'ai mis un peu plus de 40 heures pour le terminer, en faisant presque toutes les quêtes secondaires. D'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup comme celles-ci se fondent à l'histoire principale, on voit que ce n'est pas juste du remplissage. Le scénario se laisse suivre (même si la fin est un peu prévisible), et les doublages en V.O. sont très bien joués, ce qui contribue bien à l'immersion.
Les animations des Typhons sont superbes, et regarder les Mimics faire joujou entre eux est assez divertissant.

Et comme à l'accoutumée avec Arkane, on laisse le joueur libre dans sa progression, et j'ai finalement opté pour une partie presque sans pouvoirs alien, et en améliorant au maximum mes armes.

Sinon je n'ai pas grand chose à lui reprocher à ce Prey, à part peut-être le manque de clarté dans les phases à l'extérieur de la station, en zéro gravité: parfois on peut tourner en rond quelque temps avant d'enfin piger quelle entrée prendre, ou comment atteindre un objectif secondaire.

----------


## banditbandit

Je trouve que les sorties dans l'espace et le coté "exploration" participe pas mal au charme du jeu.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je trouve que les sorties dans l'espace et le coté "exploration" participe pas mal au charme du jeu.


Et puis ça donne plus de "cohérence" à la station, on voit que c'est un bloc réel et pas seulement un enchaînement de salles lorsqu'on est à l'intérieur.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je trouve que les sorties dans l'espace et le coté "exploration" participe pas mal au charme du jeu.


Clairement, c'est super immersif et le sound design est incroyable. Je reproche juste le manque de clarté des indications qui peuvent pas mal agacer à la longue, mais sinon tout est très bien.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*A Short Hike*

Un excellent petit jeu d'exploration qui se boucle en 1h30 environ, simple et bucolique, cool, avec un gameplay assez sympa de saut/planer avec notre piaf, sur une map tout en reliefs. 
Le jeu propose un truc absolument génial : de base il est conçu en pixel art MAIS une option graphique permet de pousser la pixellisation au-delà de 250%. C'est explicitement déconseillé, probablement parce que ça fouette l'ego du développeur avec des orties au sel de Guérande, mais je m'en tamponne les valseuses à la ouate : ça devient super beau. Enfin c'est potable, quoi : on a un style un peu cartoon, propre et lisse, on arrête de saigner des canaux lacrymaux. Seul bémol : les dialogues et les menus sont encore en affichage par défaut, notamment l'inventaire, à la lisibilité infâme mais au contenu heureusement très limité. 

Bref, une belle découverte d'un récent Humble Monthly.

----------


## pikkpi

> *A Short Hike*
> 
> Un excellent petit jeu d'exploration qui se boucle en 1h30 environ, simple et bucolique, cool, avec un gameplay assez sympa de saut/planer avec notre piaf, sur une map tout en reliefs. 
> Le jeu propose un truc absolument génial : de base il est conçu en pixel art MAIS une option graphique permet de pousser la pixellisation au-delà de 250%. C'est explicitement déconseillé, probablement parce que ça fouette l'ego du développeur avec des orties au sel de Guérande, mais je m'en tamponne les valseuses à la ouate : ça devient super beau. Enfin c'est potable, quoi : on a un style un peu cartoon, propre et lisse, on arrête de saigner des canaux lacrymaux. Seul bémol : les dialogues et les menus sont encore en affichage par défaut, notamment l'inventaire, à la lisibilité infâme mais au contenu heureusement très limité. 
> 
> Bref, une belle découverte d'un récent Humble Monthly.


Merci  pour l'astuce  :Prey:  

Autant pour les textures ou les choses plates j'apprécie le gros pixel, mais cette mode récente de simuler des résolutions minuscules pour des jeux en 3D c'est insupportable

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai réalisé très peu de screens en cours de partie, mais voilà une image avec la pixellisation poussée au max. Les bandes noires c'est parce que le jeu ne gère pas mon 21/9 et s'affiche en 16/9.



Donc pas non plus du Unreal Engine mais en mouvement le lissage est bien plus agréable. Et honnêtement, ça ne dénature pas le parti pris esthétique.

----------


## Blackogg

*Kingdom Come Deliverance*

C'était sympa. De bonnes idées qui pêchent parfois à l'exécution, mais je peux pardonner certaines choses vu l'ambition du projet pour un "petit" studio.

Le début où on incarne un bon à rien baladé entre 2 villages moisis est très bien (bon faut aimer le délire, c'est sûr).
Le milieu où la map s'ouvre vraiment (techniquement tout le monde est accessible dès le début, mais c'est super galère tant qu'on n'a pas de cheval) est également très plaisant, on levelup régulièrement, on explore d'autres villages moisis, on teste les règles du jeu ... Bref on découvre et c'est plaisant
La fin est plus laborieuse en revanche. Pas en terme de difficulté puisque comme dans 95% des RPG on est un demi-dieu invincible à ce moment là. Mais parce que la trame principale n'est pas super passionnante à la longue. On va se taper 3 cutscenes avec un chargement à chaque fois (et sur mon vieux PC, c'était pas la joie), puis une scène de baston brouillonne, puis re 3 cutscenes, puis re-baston … Bref c'est pas la joie. Et les quêtes secondaires finissent par toutes se ressembler, donc pas d'échappatoire possible à ce moment là du jeu.

Mais bon, dans l'ensemble j'ai passé un bon moment (j'y aurais pas dédié 50 heures sinon), mais c'est une copie qui est aisément perfectible pour leur prochain essai.

Et aussi, pourquoi il n'y a aucun gamin dans ce jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

C'est rare les gamins dans les jeux où l'on peut fracasser tout le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

Mais tu ne peux pas fracasser tout le monde. De temps en temps le jeu t'empêche de dérouiller du noble  :Cocolol:

----------


## Kaelis

Ah... bah ils sont à l'école en dehors de la map  :X1:

----------


## Haelnak

Presque terminé *Sekiro* puisque je suis sur le tout dernier boss. 


Vu que beaucoup de choses ont déjà été dites et que j'ai la flemme d'écrire un pavé, j'opte pour une petite liste de ce qui m'a plu, et moins plu. 

Au niveau des réussites :
-* ce gameplay de qualité*  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:   C'est nerveux, exigeant et porté sur l'offensive. Il faut quasiment toujours jouer agressif en laissant un minimum de répit aux adversaires 
- le level design. FromS propose toujours quelque chose d'au moins bon à ce niveau et ça se confirme avec Sekiro qui, par rapport aux Soulsborne, propose une verticalité hyper bienvenue évitant de faire du grappin un gimmick 
- des animations très soignées
- un univers plutôt cool
- un jeu plus scénarisé et mieux mis en scène avec une histoire mieux racontée qu'à l'accoutumée sans pour autant devenir trop bavard. On reste sur un jeu misant avant tout sur son gameplay
- le son des contacts lors des affrontements  ::wub:: 

Ce qui chagrine un peu :
- du recyclage : au niveau des maps (3 visites au Château d'Ashina, sérieusement ?) et des mobs (je pense surtout aux mini-boss avec les 5 sans-têtes, les 3 Shichimen, etc.)
- les soucis de collision : crever à cause d'une flèche partie à travers un mur, ou d'une lance qui transperce un escalier en pierre, bon bon bon. C'est franchement rare mais quand ça arrive, c'est chiant. 
- les hitboxes foireuses des prises et des estocs si on tente l'esquive avec un saut (surtout) : j'ai vérifié vidéo à l'appui pour éviter de laisser parler mon ressenti 
- la suppression des tk chez les ennemis : avoir un teubé qui mouline à la lance sans affecter ses petits potes épileptiques, c'est chiant 


Finalement, j'ai eu la sensation que le taf effectué sur le gameplay, le scénario et la mise en scène a été fait au détriment de certains autres aspects (nombres de boss et de zones notamment).
Et si c'est effectivement le cas, bah ça en valait la peine.

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai profité du fait que Epic offrait *Mutant Year Zero* pour me souvenir qu'il dormait dans mon backlog Steam. Oui, comme *Inside*... 

C'est un tactical façon X-Com (même si je n'ai jamais touché à cette série) et ça fait bien le boulot.

J'ai beaucoup aimé les phases d'exploration, les mises en place d'embuscade et le design des personnages qui composent notre escouade. La diversité des ennemis posent de réels problèmes tactiques et le challenge s'avère bien relevé si on ne prend pas le temps de bien repérer les lieux et d'isoler les ennemis. L'univers est en plus très cool.

Dommage que l'histoire soit aussi peu palpitante, et qu'on rencontre encore beaucoup de bugs aussi longtemps après la sortie (retours windows, personnages qui tombent de la maps ou se retrouvent bloqués, sauvegardes cassées, son qui disparait...)

----------


## Catel

Fini *Crash Bandicoot* en environ 7h, niveau Stormy Ascent inclus (il m'a bien pris 1h30).

Alors en vrai, toute la partie complétiste-100%-bonus-true end est parfaitement dispensable, c'est juste du challenge qui ne vous donnera accès qu'à une petite vidéo, que je vous balance directement, voilà, comme ça c'est fait :




Vous pouvez parfaitement faire le jeu en ligne droite jusqu'au boss de fin et vous foutre du reste, vous ratez à peu près rien. Du coup ça se boucle en 5h. Parce qu'en vrai le jeu est FACILE hormis trois ou quatre niveaux pour lesquels il peut être utile de farmer quelques vies (c'est vite fait aussi). Mais ça reste un jeu sympa que je suis content d'avoir découvert. Now la suite !

----------


## Blackogg

Après s'être enquillé la ludothèque mega drive, je comprends qu'on trouve Crash Bandicoot tout à fait maniable  ::ninja:: .
Et du coup tu devrais beaucoup aimer les suites, qui sont le même mais en mieux.

----------


## Catel

> Après s'être enquillé la ludothèque mega drive, je comprends qu'on trouve Crash Bandicoot tout à fait maniable .


Y'a un peu de ça  ::P: 




> Et du coup tu devrais beaucoup aimer les suites, qui sont le même mais en mieux.


Go !  :Halmet:

----------


## DeadFish

> Après s'être enquillé la ludothèque mega drive, je comprends qu'on trouve Crash Bandicoot tout à fait maniable .
> Et du coup tu devrais beaucoup aimer les suites, qui sont le même mais en mieux.


1 > les autres

Le 1 est truffé d'idées et a une structure moins prévisible.
Les 2 et 3 n'apportent pas grand chose au niveau des mécaniques (me parlez pas des véhicules, ça va mal se mettre) en plus de répéter les mêmes schémas (tu sais que t'auras ta poursuite, ton niveau à dos de bestiole, etc.).




> Alors en vrai, toute la partie complétiste-100%-bonus-true end est parfaitement dispensable, c'est juste du challenge qui ne vous donnera accès qu'à une petite vidéo


Je suis pas d'accord, le défi peut se suffire à lui-même. Et entre les chronos, les gemmes, les niveaux bonus et les chemins alternatifs, il y a de quoi faire.

----------


## Blackogg

Je rappelle que DeadFish n'aime rien, et encore moins les jeux vidéo. 
Et donc, Crash 2 et 3 sont très sympas car moins pétés que leur ainé (mais ok les courses à dos de machins sont toujours aussi nulles).

----------


## Sao

Suite et fin du *Capcom Beat'em Up Bundle*, sur Switch.

*Armored Warriors
*On conduit des méchas.
Les méchas peuvent se péter et du coup on combat avec un seul bras jusqu'à ce que l'on en pique un sur un adversaire. Ou alors on peut aussi prendre leurs roues et avoir un mix tank-perceuse (ou est-ce l'arachno-lame, je sais plus).
On a un troisième bouton pour tirer sur les maychants, cette arme étant elle aussi interchangeable selon quels méchas on explose en face.
Pas mal de coups différents.
Et surtout pas mal de dialogues !

*Battle Circuit
*Les persos sont délirants, l'univers est délirant.
Déjà on démarre, on combat un scientifique et son blob, entourés de chats humanoïdes qui miaulent non stop, ça pose le décor.
On a ici une histoire et de l'humour, c'est incroyab'.
Entre les stages on peut acheter des coups pour taper encore plus, coups que devront être réalisés avec des quarts de cercle et des haut-bas dignes des plus grands hadoken. Merci le pad gauche Hori d'avoir une véritable croix exploitable.
On peut jouer une plante ou un femme-chat (et d'autres plus classiques, c'est à dire ni plante ni femme-chat vous l'aurez compris).

Les deux meilleurs jeux pour la fin je pense.
J'y rejouerai avec plaisir car malgré tout l'amour nostalgique que je porte à la série des Streets of Rage (vivement le prochain d'ailleurs), faut avouer que certains titres de la collection de Capcom sont vachement plus funs à jouer.

----------


## DeadFish

> Je rappelle que DeadFish n'aime rien, et encore moins les jeux vidéo.


>你气不气?

----------


## Woshee

Enfin joué à *Inside !*

D'après Steam je l'ai fini en 2h. Je pense pas loin de 3h en vrai mais bon on va pas chipoter.
Je bossais pas hier aprem, je l'ai fini d'une traite. Impossible de décrocher. 
Le fait que le jeu ne soit pas du tout découpé en chapitres, qu'il n'y ait aucune coupure / chargement / même aucun texte à aucun moment participe vraiment à l'immersion.

J'ai rarement été aussi à fond dans un jeu aussi minimaliste. J'ai vécu chaque mort de mon perso comme un déchirement. 

A coté de ça pourtant, le gameplay est simple, voire même simpliste. Aucune difficulté à aucun moment. Les "énigmes" n'en sont pas vraiment, puisqu'il est asses évident de savoir ce qu'il faut faire.

L'univers est glauque. Vraiment glauque, sans pourtant être totalement explicite à aucun moment. J'adore les univers dystopiques froids et sombres, mais j'ai quand même été déçu par le manque d'explication.



Spoiler Alert! 


EN ce qui concerne la fin, ou on finit en boule de Katamari, c'était totalement inattendu pour moi, mais je m'attendais à un brin d'explication quand même. 
Ou alors il n'y avait pas tant à comprendre ? Une partie de l'humanité asservie une autre partie en les transformant en zombies, et en générant de l'énergie grâce à eux ? Pis à cause de nous l'expérience chie dans la colle, on casse un peu des trucs et on tue le grand chef (?) avant de venir s'échouer à côté d'un lac ? Mais à ce moment là pourquoi certains humains nous aident clairement à la fin ? Juste pour qu'on se casse ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je suis mort noyé, abattu, etc... 5 fois en 2 minutes, depuis j'ai pas relancé. Y a des trucs qui sont du die&retry pur et qui me donnent l'impression qu'on se fout de ma gueule. Des mécaniques un poil abusées avec un timing pas cohérent. En gros faut chercher en permanence LA façon dont le jeu accepte que tu survives, alors que d'autres trucs pourraient fonctionner, mais non, les dévs ne l'ont pas voulu. C'est vraiment la plaie des jeux solos, la contrainte artificielle dans la progression. Et ça me saute à la gueule en 2 minutes.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je suis mort noyé, abattu, etc... 5 fois en 2 minutes, depuis j'ai pas relancé. Y a des trucs qui sont du die&retry pur et qui me donnent l'impression qu'on se fout de ma gueule. Des mécaniques un poil abusées avec un timing pas cohérent. *En gros faut chercher en permanence LA façon dont le jeu accepte que tu survives, alors que d'autres trucs pourraient fonctionner, mais non, les dévs ne l'ont pas voulu.* C'est vraiment la plaie des jeux solos, la contrainte artificielle dans la progression. Et ça me saute à la gueule en 2 minutes.


Je gueule souvent sur Inside et son design en ligne droite inintéressant, mais là tu viens de mettre le doigt sur quelque chose de gros, d'énorme. T'as complètement raison, c'est totalement ça qui m'a le plus frustré dans le jeu. Finalement je me suis senti trop "intelligent" pour le jeu, qui lui se comporte comme un teubé fonçant inlassablement dans le même mur. 

C'est aussi pour ça que LIMBO lui est largement supérieur.

----------


## Woshee

::huh:: 

Alors je suis parfaitement d'accord sur le fait qu'il y a des morts totalement inévitables la première fois que tu te retrouves dans une situation, parce que tu ne pouvais pas savoir qu'il y avait un danger, le cochon dans les premières scénes, les scènes de poursuite pas forcément évidentes au premier abord...., mais ça ne m'a pas frustré du tout.

Y'avait par contre sûrement plus de gameplay dans l'absolu dans limbo. J'ai vécu Inside comme une expérience narrative plus que comme un jeu honnêtement.

----------


## Kaelis

Pareil, j'ai le souvenir d'une histoire en ligne droite avec quelques puzzles qui ont chacun une solution. Pour le temps que ça dure ça a fait mon affaire.

----------


## Papi Pablo

> Enfin joué à *Inside !*
> 
> 
> 
> L'univers est glauque. Vraiment glauque, sans pourtant être totalement explicite à aucun moment. J'adore les univers dystopiques froids et sombres, mais j'ai quand même été déçu par le manque d'explication.


As tu écouté le podcast "la fin du game" qui en parle et qui tente de donner des pistes ?

----------


## Hyeud

Ca fait longtemps que je n'écoute plus les élucubrations, à propos d'un jeu poétique, par des gens qui n'ont pas de cœur.  :Emo:

----------


## Getz

Quand j'ai lu "die&retry" j'ai pensé qu'Oldnoobie ne parlait pas d'Inside... Mais en fait si!  ::o: 
Tu devrais persévérer, le début est peut-être un peu punitif mais la suite vaut largement le voyage!




> Je gueule souvent sur Inside et son design en ligne droite inintéressant, mais là tu viens de mettre le doigt sur quelque chose de gros, d'énorme. T'as complètement raison, c'est totalement ça qui m'a le plus frustré dans le jeu. Finalement je me suis senti trop "intelligent" pour le jeu, qui lui se comporte comme un teubé fonçant inlassablement dans le même mur. 
> 
> C'est aussi pour ça que LIMBO lui est largement supérieur.


Ça va les chevilles?  ::rolleyes:: 

Et Limbo c'est exactement le même type de jeu, tu fonces en ligne droite et fais ce que les devs attendent de toi, il y a pas 1000 façons de progresser...

----------


## banditbandit

> Je suis mort noyé, abattu, etc... 5 fois en 2 minutes, depuis j'ai pas relancé. Y a des trucs qui sont du die&retry pur et qui me donnent l'impression qu'on se fout de ma gueule. Des mécaniques un poil abusées avec un timing pas cohérent. En gros faut chercher en permanence LA façon dont le jeu accepte que tu survives, alors que d'autres trucs pourraient fonctionner, mais non, les dévs ne l'ont pas voulu. C'est vraiment la plaie des jeux solos, la contrainte artificielle dans la progression. Et ça me saute à la gueule en 2 minutes.


 Dire que Inside c'est du Die & retry c'est être mauvais, et reprocher à un puzzle game de pas avoir de solutions multiples c'est quand même de la mauvaise foi. Après ça doit exister mais je pense pas que ça soit si courant que ça après t'as aussi des cas non prévus par les développeurs qui peuvent s'avère des solutions alternatives.

----------


## banditbandit

> Enfin joué à *Inside !*
> 
> A coté de ça pourtant, le gameplay est simple, voire même simpliste. Aucune difficulté à aucun moment. Les "énigmes" n'en sont pas vraiment, puisqu'il est asses évident de savoir ce qu'il faut faire.
> 
> L'univers est glauque. Vraiment glauque, sans pourtant être totalement explicite à aucun moment. J'adore les univers dystopiques froids et sombres, mais j'ai quand même été déçu par le manque d'explication.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


T'as aussi une fin alternative mais celle-ci est difficilement accessible, c'est vraiment dommage car de par sa difficulté elle en devient tout à fait facultative.

----------


## Hyeud

En, farfouillant un peu il ne me manquait que 3 "secrets", un coup de soluce et c'est pas très long vu le temps pour faire un run.

----------


## banditbandit

T'es un multi de Woshee !?

----------


## Hyeud

Euh non pourquoi  ::huh::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le gros avantage de Limbo  et Inside c'est que c'est des jeux où tu peux tuer des gosses. Enfin, au moins un.

C'est un critère indispensable de nos jours  ::rolleyes::

----------


## La Marmotta

Je vois que certains découvrent le principe de jeu de plateforme/puzzle, et accessoirement de mort dans les jeux-vidéo  ::rolleyes:: 
Lisez les tests les gars, ça vous évitera beaucoup de frustration et de mauvaise foi.

----------


## Kaelis

Dans le genre je trouve que GRIS était frustrant à cause de la taille gigantesque des tableaux. Louper un saut était une punition.

C'est possible qu'un jeu comme ça soit pénible et tatillon.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben si c'est poétique de noyer un gosse dans une mare en le tenant par le cou, de lui lâcher un dobermann au cul ou de l'abattre sur place de plusieurs tirs de revolver, tapes 3627 PSY pour rencontrer au plus vite un psy de ta région.

Par ailleurs à titre d'exemple, dans les 2-3 premières minutes du jeu, 

Spoiler Alert! 


on doit échapper à un camion en arrière-plan dont la porte arrière s'ouvre et d'où on nous tire dessus. Si j'avance UN PEU mon perso, on entend le bruit de moteur, le véhicule va surgir. Mais il n'arrive pas si je recule ou si je ne franchis pas le point précis de déclenchement. Alors qu'il devrait arriver et je devrais pouvoir faire volte-face pour me cacher derrière un tronc en tout début de parcours, vu que le mec à l'arrière n'a pas encore allumé sa lampe torche. Mais NON, les dévs ont prévu UN moyen de survivre : cavaler à découvert comme un taré, sauter en contre-bas et se planquer derrière un tronc. Toute autre tentative est verrouillée. 

Autre exemple : immédiatement après un mec nous poursuit, à pied, il est littéralement à nos basques. Puis plus loin, on passe derrière un camping car et une voiture surgit. Si on court en ligne droite pour échapper au poursuivant (qui nous tire au pistolet), on est pris dans les phares de la voiture et abattue. La SEULE option admise est de marquer un temps d'arrêt derrière le camping car, le temps que la voiture passe. SAUF qu'on est dans la ligne de mire de notre poursuivant, de sorte qu'il n'est pas à 10 mètres de nous MAIS le jeu considère qu'on a le temps de souffler adossé au camping-car parce qu'il a prévu qu'on devait esquiver la voiture de cette façon. 

C'est absolument pas crédible mais c'est LA mécanique du moment.

Le jeu est probablement très poétique par la suite (j'imagine qu'à un moment le gosse est battu comme plâtre, jeté dans un broyeur de jardin, ou noyé dans une marmite à feu vif, mais tout ça dans un dégradé de sombre teeeeellement émouvant) mais je ne suis pas très sûr d'atteindre ces moments d'émotion pure, porté par le romantisme implacable de ces mômicides en chaîne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vois que certains découvrent le principe de jeu de plateforme/puzzle, et accessoirement de mort dans les jeux-vidéo 
> Lisez les tests les gars, ça vous évitera beaucoup de frustration et de mauvaise foi.


Dans un plate-former, on voit le trou avant de tomber dedans, c'est LA différence avec un die&retry, je m'étonne que ça t'échappe. 
Ensuite s'agissant d'un jeu gratuit porté par un avis général positif, vaut mieux l'essayer par curiosité que de rechigner parce qu'on aime bien rester dans sa zone de confort.
Ça n'empêche pas de conserver son quant-à-soi, pour peu qu'on s'en explique et qu'on l'illustre.

----------


## Woshee

Les moments que tu cites Oldnoobie, on ne les retrouve jamais après très franchement. Moi aussi le coup du temps d'arrêt m'a un peu agacé, mais le reste ne ressemble pas à ça.

----------


## Blackogg

Perso je comprends tout à fait les remarques de Oldnoobie, parce que ouais le jeu est très dirigiste (c'est un puzzle platformer narratif (sisi) donc il l'est encore plus qu'un platformer), donc faut accepter ça.
Et à titre perso, j'aime bien lire les avis de Oldnoobie parce que j'ai remarqué qu'il n'appréhende généralement pas du tout un jeu comme moi et/ou n'a pas les mêmes attentes, donc ça me donne un point de vue nouveau sur pas mal de titres. 
Je dis ça sans aucun jugement ni moquerie sous-jacente, hein.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je dis ça sans aucun jugement ni moquerie sous-jacente, hein.


Genre  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> Genre


Leave Oldnoobie alone  :Emo: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Sauf pour Evolve  ::ninja::

----------


## Timesquirrel

Je viens de reterminer *Mindustry* (la version steam cette fois ci)

Un must have pour les amateurs de factorio et de tower defense (je lui trouve aussi un ptit coté harvest massive encounter)
Il est plus "simple" que factorio mais le fait d'avoir des objectifs et des ennemsi plus agressifs (voir carrément des bases ennemies autonomes) rend le tout hyper prenant.
Le style 2d est très propre même si certaines parties de conveyor mériteraient d'être plus distinctes)

 La campagne est sympa même si j'aurai espéré un peu plus de map et un boss de fin. J'ai bien aimé le mécanisme de recherche qui t'oblige à stocker un maximum de ressources entre les missions.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ensuite s'agissant d'un jeu gratuit porté par un avis général positif, vaut mieux l'essayer par curiosité que de rechigner parce qu'on aime bien rester dans sa zone de confort.
> Ça n'empêche pas de conserver son quant-à-soi, pour peu qu'on s'en explique et qu'on l'illustre.


Ça explique une bonne partie de ton courroux (coucoutchoytchoy), les gens qui vont vers ce genre de jeu savent en grande partie à quoi s'attendre, donc moins de déception peut-être. 

Après je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur les phases "d'infiltration" (heureusement c'est pas le cœur du jeu), c'est rarement réussi dans la plupart des jeux quand c'est pas le Gameplay principal.

Ici à l'intérieure le topic malheureusement délaissé.  ::'(:

----------


## Ruvon

> courroux (coucoutchoytchoy)


Je me demande si la Oldnoobisation de ce forum ne m'inquiète pas plus que la Baalimisation.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tiens pour pas faire râleur à plein temps : je vous disais que *A Short Hike* c'était bien.

En fait c'est vraiiiiment sympa. La map est conçue avec beaucoup de verticalité et on a plein de zones à fouiller, de plusieurs façons différentes, pour trouver tous les items utiles que le jeu propose. Du coup l'exploration est ludique et gratifiante. Y a des trucs planqués dans des coins pas possibles, mais c'est jamais tordu. On a la quête principale, qui nous amène à traverser différents lieux où plusieurs PNJ proposent des petites missions annexes, c'est presque enfantin, c'est certes en VO mais très accessible, et parfois teinté d'un peu d'humour. Le jeu parfait pour se détendre, pas de loading à rallonge et surtout, on peut sauvegarder quand on veut. Cerise sur le gâteau : oui le jeu se boucle en 1h30 si on trace la trame principale, mais faire les quêtes annexes et chercher tous les items dans le décor prend bien une heure ou deux en plus. Et concernant la quête principale, si on bute, c'est qu'on a raté un truc : jamais les dévs ne se sont crus obligés de rendre la progression ardue pour faire durer artificiellement la balade.

Pour faire un parallèle avec Inside, là j'ai refusé de jouer le jeu dans la progression qui m'était proposée et cherché à la contourner afin de progresser sans le "passage obligé" et j'ai pu, par des chemins de traverse, arriver à mes fins. On a donc une certaine marge de manœuvre dans la façon d'aller au terme du jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me demande si la Oldnoobisation de ce forum ne m'inquiète pas plus que la Baalimisation.


Et encore t'as pas relu l'OP des Bons Plans.

----------


## Ruvon

> Et encore t'as pas relu l'OP des Bons Plans.


Ça y est j'ai peur  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

> Je gueule souvent sur Inside et son design en ligne droite inintéressant, mais là tu viens de mettre le doigt sur quelque chose de gros, d'énorme. T'as complètement raison, c'est totalement ça qui m'a le plus frustré dans le jeu. Finalement je me suis senti trop "intelligent" pour le jeu, qui lui se comporte comme un teubé fonçant inlassablement dans le même mur. 
> 
> C'est aussi pour ça que LIMBO lui est largement supérieur.


Ahahah, c'était clairement la raison principale de ma superbe critique à l'époque que je remets là pour faire rager:
De.
La.
Merde.
Aucune mécanique cohérente, on ne peut se fier à aucun indice visuel ou sonore et au bout de cinq minutes on voit quasiment de grosses lignes rouges faisant office de triggers au sol. C'est clairement géré avec des triggers sur une ligne droite. Saupoudrer de trois "énigmes" bidon répétées ad nauseam, ajouter de grosses couches de trucs vagues pour se donner un genre et accessoirement ne pas avoir à développer un vrai univers ou propos, hop toute la partie réussie du boulot part aux oubliettes.

Quand à se fier aux critiques du jeu sur le net, je me marre. Inside reste clairement un des jeux les moins critiquables sans se prendre une volée de bois vert.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est quoi cet autofrag ?

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi, je termine à l'instant *Remember Me*.

J'ai beaucoup aimé, mais il lui manque quelque chose pour être vraiment un grand jeu. La DA est juste sublime et les musiques sont bonnes aussi. L'histoire a des hauts et des bas, mais se révèle au final plutôt intéressante. Les combats sont bien foutus et offrent assez de possibilités bien que ça aie un goût de trop peu (j'ai quand même fait la moitié du jeu avec le combo de base et peu de pouvoirs... avant de réellement les apprécier à leur juste valeur et d'exploiter un peu plus les possibilités). Les niveaux auraient clairement gagné à être un peu moins étriqués (un couloir, et quand il y a un embranchement, un côté se termine 5m plus loin avec un objet à ramasser).

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Hellblade*

Pour faire bref, j'ai vraiment apprécié la DA, l'histoire et le trip dans l'ensemble, tout ça m'a bien pris aux tripes (ahah !) notamment sur la partie "cauchemardesque" (avant le final quoi). Sur ce passage (et dans son ensemble), le jeu a très bien réussi à retranscrire le malaise de Senua ! Graphiquement, sonorement c'est du grand art !

Niveau gameplay je suis pas forcément un cador mais j'ai eu un peu de mal sur les combats, ptet parce que j'ai découvert l'utilité de certaines touches assez tard dans l'aventure (cela dit foutre un tuto aurait un peu nui à l'expérience de jeu) ... mais aussi ptet à cause d'1 caméra trop proche (là encore, j'imagine que c'était volontaire).

En tout cas bravo aux devs, je trouve qu'ils ont fait du beau boulot pour arriver à "démocratiser", en tout cas à si bien faire vivre les symptômes de la psychose (le documentaire montre d'ailleurs qu'ils se sont bien entourés et qu'ils ont construit tout le jeu autour du concept de la maladie mentale)

----------


## Kaelis

Fini le "Resident Evil indé " *Daymare: 1998* et si la comparaison avec le dernier Capcom est inévitable, le contrat est rempli : une campagne solo sous tension à chaque ouverture de porte ou d'inventaire, du début à la fin. Je voulais un survival horror et je l'ai eu  ::): 

Gestion d'inventaire, énigmes, tir là où ça fait mal, personnage lourdaud, monstres de laboratoire et scénario de série B... c'est dans la veine des originaux et assumé. C'est développé par les fans qui avaient entrepris un remake de RE2 avant l'heure. Pour la petite histoire, Capcom les avait même invité à chez eux en 2015 et ils sont crédités au générique de RE2 Remake.






J'ai été agréablement surpris par le défi proposé sans recourir systématiquement à la frustration. Pas d'inventaire blindé de pièces de puzzle, checkpoints en plus des sauvegardes manuelles, très peu de morts instantanées ou de retours en arrière et surtout un arsenal fiable : il garde une pincée de hasard pour le stress mais si ça *doit* tuer, ça tue. Du coup le temps passé à trifouiller ses chargeurs et munitions ne m'a pas dérangé. Par contre j'ai du mal à pardonner le temps exagéré pour changer d'arme. Si on a pas le pompe dans les mains au bon moment...






Le problème est évidemment un sentiment de déjà-vu, un manque d'imagination version "AA".
Bestiaire limité et rebattuEnvironnements déjà visités même si ils ont le mérite d'être nombreuxScénario qui réserve quelques surprises mal distribuées, la fin paraît longuette du coup (pour tout concentrer dans une scène d'après-générique)Un seul vrai bossArtistiquement en deçà du modèle côté horreurMême chose pour le gore, un zombi ne survit pas avec un membre en moinsNouveautés de gameplay anecdotiques (rechargement "tactique" et barre d'overdose)

Petit point technique pour finir : les environnements sont au niveau et ça tourne nickel. Mais alors les personnages... je suis pas un fan des mocap' ultra-réalistes mais là ça dépasse les bornes de l'autre côté. Certaines cinématiques deviennent carrément ridicules.






Dans le genre c'est pas mal du tout. Je pense que les fans (indulgents) pourraient être agréablement surpris, même si ça n'est pas à la hauteur des originaux.

----------


## Valenco

::o:  Il a l'air sympa ce jeu. Je n'en n'avais jamais entendu parler. Merci pour cette découverte.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Si vous voulez un avis complémentaire sur daymare, je vous conseille cette vidéo (Oui désolé Oldnoobie mais c'est en english)  :

----------


## azruqh

> Il a l'air sympa ce jeu. Je n'en n'avais jamais entendu parler. Merci pour cette découverte.


Heureux homme, la page Steam de *Daymare: 1998* propose une démo !

----------


## Kaelis

Au passage pour les aficionados du clavier, c'est l'enfilade avec l'AZERTY : on peut changer les touches dans les options... sauf que ça reste WASD pour l'inventaire.

C'est parfaitement jouable à la manette heureusement, en espérant un patch.

----------


## azruqh

> Au passage pour les aficionados du clavier, c'est l'enfilade avec l'AZERTY : on peut changer les touches dans les options... sauf que ça reste WASD pour l'inventaire.
> 
> C'est parfaitement jouable à la manette heureusement, en espérant un patch.


Peut-être un fichier à éditer à la main ?

----------


## Valenco

Si j'ai bien compris, ils ont aussi créé un site internet avec des infos accessibles si tu choppes les mots de passe en jeu. Marrant. https://hexacorebiogenetics.com

----------


## Kaelis

> Peut-être un fichier à éditer à la main ?


J'ai pas cherché, peut-être que c'est le cas.

Pour la démo c'est cool mais faut se méfier quand même, je trouve le premier contact avec le jeu assez difficile. J'ai mis un certain temps à m'habituer aux semelles de plomb du personnage (on commence avec un méchant hyper méchant d'ailleurs, c'est assez drôle). Ça m'a même pris quelques heures pour jongler à l'aise avec l'inventaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si j'ai bien compris, ils aussi créé un site internet avec des infos accessibles si tu choppes les mots de passe en jeu. Marrant. https://hexacorebiogenetics.com


Oui, j'ai été voir le site et j'ai rien compris. Je sais même pas où on rentre les mots de passe  ::ninja:: 

C'est facultatif, je soupçonne que certains codes pour des armoires cadenassées y soient planqués.

----------


## MeL

> Je n'en n'avais jamais entendu parler.


Hérétique  :Cell: . Il est dans le dernier CPC en test.
Pour la peine tu te flagelleras avec la page 34 !!

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Gone Home*
D'habitude je suis plutôt bon public pour tout ce qui est walking sim, mais là j'ai dû m'accrocher.
Au fur et à mesure du jeu, on découvre des tranches de vie de la famille de Katie et au final l'histoire est "sympatoche". Mais de là à en faire un jeu ...
Heureusement ça se boucle rapidement  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'avais bien aimé gone home mais en effet heureusement que c'est court. Edith Finch propose une expérience plus complète et plus intéressante.

----------


## banditbandit

> Fini le "Resident Evil indé " *Daymare: 1998* 
> ...
> 
> Gestion d'inventaire, énigmes, tir là où ça fait mal, personnage lourdaud, monstres de laboratoire et scénario de série B... c'est dans la veine des originaux et assumé. C'est développé par les fans qui avaient entrepris un remake de RE2 avant l'heure. Pour la petite histoire, Capcom les avait même invité à chez eux en 2015 et ils sont crédités au générique de RE2 Remake.
> ...
> 
> Dans le genre c'est pas mal du tout. Je pense que les fans (indulgents) pourraient être agréablement surpris, même si ça n'est pas à la hauteur des originaux.


Le probléme justement c'est qu'ils arrivent après le remake, ça aurait pu faire le joint en attendant mais là ça risque difficilement de tenir la comparaison.

----------


## PaulPoy

> J'avais bien aimé gone home mais en effet heureusement que c'est court. Edith Finch propose une expérience plus complète et plus intéressante.


Oui Edith Finch va bien plus loin, ne serait ce qu'au niveau du gameplay (ils n'ont pas oublié qu'ils faisaient un jeu vidéo).
Gone Home c'est essentiellement une question d'ambiance.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi qui ne suit pas un grand amateur de ce type de jeu, j'avais pas du tout aimé Gone Home mais bien apprécié Edith Finch. Déjà c'est beaucoup joli donc la ballade passe mieux, et il y a quand même du gameplay et une histoire sympa derrière tout ça.

----------


## Gorillaz

Yes, j'avais beaucoup aimé Edith Finch, au moins il y avait des gameplays qui variaient un peu.
Là, le gameplay de Gone Home c'est : ouvrir des portes / tiroirs / placards, écouter des K7 et lire des messages / lettres / magazines. Ah si, allumer des lumières aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Dans un autre topic il y a la même discussion mais entre Abzû et Journey  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je crois qu'Abzu c'est encore moins un jeu que Gone Home : y a juste à avancer et contempler.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je crois qu'Abzu c'est encore moins un jeu que Gone Home : y a juste à avancer et contempler.


Nan, tu peux faire des câlinous aux poissons.

Et il y a UN passage où tu dois tirer sur des chaînes pour débloquer la suite.  ::ninja:: 

L'avantage de Abzû c'est que tu peux le montrer à des enfants pour leur montrer des jolis fruits de mer. Faut juste pas oublier qu'à un moment y a un requin qui passe pas loin de crever  :Emo:  J'avais oublié ce passage, le coup de panique quand on m'a regardé les yeux tous ronds : il est mort le requin ?  :Emo: 

Il m'a fallu du skill pour ouvrir le menu et sélectionner le dernier chapitre en urgence, pour repartir sur la scène où le requin se requinque et aller faire des cabrioles à ses côtés  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorillaz

Ah oui mais me cassez pas le truc ! Abzu j'ai envie d'y croire, je suis plongeur et j'aime ça le monde sous-marin  :Emo: 
Déjà si on peut se laisser porter par de zoulis visuels, ça me va ! Parce que Gone Home tu contemples beaucoup ... des fonds de placards  ::XD::

----------


## znokiss

Edith Finch, c'était sympatoche, mais j'avais trouvé les "flash-back" très répétitif, genre Darwin Award simulator avec des morts en série de plus en plus absurde (et involontairement rigolotes, genre la balançoire ou la partie de chasse)..

Dans le genre, j'avais préféré Ethan Carter, onirique et trippant, et surtout avec des paysages magnifiques.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Comment il m'a gavé avec ses portes qui sont des TP dès la première baraque, celui-là...
@Gorillaz : Abzu, pour peu que tu l'aies en bundle pour pas cher, c'est joli, pas long, pas désagréable, tu peux y aller tranquille. C'est un peu simple et sans gameplay, mais c'est pas le mauvais film... jeu pardon.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Edith Finch, c'était sympatoche, mais j'avais trouvé les "flash-back" très répétitif, genre Darwin Award simulator avec des morts en série de plus en plus absurde (et involontairement rigolotes, genre la balançoire ou la partie de chasse)..
> 
> Dans le genre, j'avais préféré Ethan Carter, onirique et trippant, et surtout avec des paysages magnifiques.


Ethan Carter y'a pas un côté un peu horrifique ? J'ai jamais tenté le coup à cause de ça même si le reste me tente pas mal.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Il y a une des zones qui est "horrifique" mais de mémoire, c'est pas trop effrayant mais je connais pas ton seuil de tolérance. (Vaut mieux regarder une vidéo en avance de cette partie spécifique)

 Par contre sans vouloir spoiler, la cinématique de fin est horrifique et sombre  mais de manière très terre à terre.

----------


## Clydopathe

* The Surge 2*

Je viens de le finir après une partie de 23h et j'ai eu la mauvaise fin (un simple choix à la con). Le jeu est bien plus abouti que le 1er sur tous les points, l'histoire est assez basique mais se laisse suivre. 

Le seul reproche que je peux lui faire, c'est qu'il est vraiment court (23h au lieu de 29h pour le premier). Mais sinon, le level design est au top, le système de combat est jouissif et graphiquement il est correct, surtout depuis le patch salvateur. Si vous avez aimé le premier, n'hésitez pas à faire le second  ::): .

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il y a une des zones qui est "horrifique" mais de mémoire, c'est pas trop effrayant mais je connais pas ton seuil de tolérance. (Vaut mieux regarder une vidéo en avance de cette partie spécifique)
> 
>  Par contre sans vouloir spoiler, la cinématique de fin est horrifique et sombre  mais de manière très terre à terre.


OK du coup il faudrait que je tente le coup  :;):

----------


## Timesquirrel

Par contre, t'attends pas à autre chose qu'une balade dans des environnement zolis avec deux trois puzzle histoire de dire, çà a pas été spécialement une expérience extraordinaire pour moi. (Même si je le préfère a Edith Finch et sa glamourisation de la maltraitance que je déteste)

----------


## FrousT

> * The Surge 2*
> 
> Je viens de le finir après une partie de 23h et j'ai eu la mauvaise fin (un simple choix à la con). Le jeu est bien plus abouti que le 1er sur tous les points, l'histoire est assez basique mais se laisse suivre. 
> 
> Le seul reproche que je peux lui faire, c'est qu'il est vraiment court (23h au lieu de 29h pour le premier). Mais sinon, le level design est au top, le système de combat est jouissif et graphiquement il est correct, surtout depuis le patch salvateur. Si vous avez aimé le premier, n'hésitez pas à faire le second .


C'est prévu que je le prenne de mon côté et ton avis confirme ce que j'avais entendu ailleurs, version amélioré du 1er (avec notamment plus de boss je crois ?) plus abouti, avec en plus une gestion du heal qui change et qui oblige à être agressif pour se soigner (un plus par rapport au 1er où on avait des charges de heal à chaque respawn). Le seul défaut que je lui trouve c'est encore un univers sobre et oubliable mais c'est un détail.

Du tout bon je le prend dès qu'il y a une bonne promo ou si je craque avant car j'avais adoré le 1er et je pense pouvoir dire assez facilement que c'est l'alternative la plus sérieuse en terme de Souls-like. (Non Nioh ça compte pas)

----------


## Timesquirrel

Vérifie avant que ta config soit suffisante (ou qu'il soit mieux patché), chez moi avec une config solide mais un peu plus ancienne, les perf sont une vraie cata.

----------


## Clydopathe

Oh oui, il y a beaucoup plus de boss et de mini boss et d’ennemis survitaminé liés aux morts des autres joueurs. Je dirais qu’il y a 5 boss majeurs et 7 mini boss pour faire l’histoire (2 ou 3 sont skippables dans la progression de l’histoire).

Oui, les combats sont beaucoup plus agressif car nos coups nous donne de l’énergie qu’on peux dépenser en combat pour se soigner.

----------


## akaraziel

> Vérifie avant que ta config soit suffisante (ou qu'il soit mieux patché), chez moi avec une config solide mais un peu plus ancienne, les perf sont une vraie cata.


A priori c'est l'opti qui est pas top, vaut peut-être mieux attendre les patchs.

----------


## Orkestra

J'ai terminé *Fran Bow* il y a quelques jours :



Alors bon, déjà j'aime pas des masses les point'n click mais la sortie de _Little Misfortune_ (nouveau jeu du même studio de dév et qui a l'air de plus ressembler à un jeu d'aventure à la _Night in the Woods_ qu'à un P&C pur et dur) et les avis dithyrambiques lus ici et là à propos de _Fran Bow_ m'ont tout de même donné envie d'essayer.

Déjà, graphiquement, c'est pas fait pour moi. Je trouve ça franchement pas très beau. 

Au niveau du gameplay, bon, c'est pas fait pour moi non plus, mais ça c'est juste _à cause que_ le genre ne me plaît pas. Pour tempérer un peu, les énigmes ne sont pas trop compliquées ni tordues, et on ne tourne pas en rond pendant des heures à travers cinquante tableaux dans lesquels on ne sait pas quoi faire. Disons que même quand la solution n'est pas évidente, je trouve qu'on a quand même une idée relativement précise de l'endroit où chercher. Un bon point, donc, à mon avis ; bon point auquel s'ajoute le fait de pouvoir passer rapidement dans un écran à un autre en cliquant sur une sortie (ce qui devrait être le minimum syndical dans ce type de jeu, peut-être que c'est le cas dans les jeux modernes, en tous cas ça rend le tout bien plus agréable). Une petite tape sur les doigts en repensant au moment, dans le chapitre trois, où l'on doit gagner trois ou quatre parties de morpion : le jeu le plus inintéressant du monde et qui se termine presque toujours par une égalité tellement c'est facile de se faire bloquer... Ca ne dure pas si longtemps que ça, mais c'est tout de même frustrant.

Pour ce qui est du scénario : je retiens le début du jeu et sa fin (un peu simpliste mais qui m'a donné envie d'aller lire des théories farfelues sur internet). Pour le reste, même si j'ai apprécié d'avoir un peu de répit dans le chapitre trois (par rapport aux trucs glauques) et même si je vois bien l'intérêt qu'il peut avoir dans le scénario, je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas eu un fil rouge un peu plus suivi par rapport au monde réel et à l'asyle qui reste quand même très peu développé.

J'y ai donc passé un moment sympathique sans plus quoi.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Pilgrims* à 100%, le dernier petit jeu d'Amanita Design. Le principe est simple, il suffit de résoudre des énigmes dans l'ordre que l'on veut avec des personnages et objets qu'on aura déjà trouvé... pour débloquer de nouveaux objets et ainsi de suite.




La première partie se boucle en 30 minutes. On peut recommencer pour trouver toutes les solutions possibles à toutes les situations. En moins de deux heures c'est plié.

C'est amusant à faire, ça a le charme habituel des jeux Amanita bien sûr. Je l'ai fait sur PC mais il est aussi sur l'App Store d'Apple (si vous jouez sur téléphone essayez de profiter du son quand même).

----------


## Ruadir

> Fini *Gone Home*
> Au fur et à mesure du jeu, on découvre des tranches de vie de la famille de Katie et au final l'histoire est "sympatoche". *Mais de là à en faire un jeu ...*


C'est marrant j'ai un avis contraire.  ::P: 
Perso en jouant à Gone Home, j'étais vraiment content d'avoir une sorte de drame familiale, une chronique sociale globalement bien écrite et cohérente, je trouve qu'il en faudrait plus des jeux comme ça, qui aborde ce type de sujets et qui ne se laisse pas déborder par une volonté de virer dans le "toujours plus" ou le tripe "fantastique".
Ils sont bien trop rares dans le paysage vidéoludique actuel et c'est toujours quelque chose que je regrette par rapport à la littérature ou au cinéma. 

Sinon, il y a un podcast de findugame qui décortique un peu les thématiques du jeu et ses qualités :

----------


## Ruvon

> Fini *Pilgrims* à 100%, le dernier petit jeu d'Amanita Design. Le principe est simple, il suffit de résoudre des énigmes dans l'ordre que l'on veut avec des personnages et objets qu'on aura déjà trouvé... pour débloquer de nouveaux objets et ainsi de suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La première partie se boucle en 30 minutes. On peut recommencer pour trouver toutes les solutions possibles à toutes les situations. En moins de deux heures c'est plié.
> 
> C'est amusant à faire, ça a le charme habituel des jeux Amanita bien sûr. Je l'ai fait sur PC mais il est aussi sur l'App Store d'Apple (si vous jouez sur téléphone essayez de profiter du son quand même).


Merci pour le retour, il m'intéressait  :;):

----------


## Nono

> Ethan Carter y'a pas un côté un peu horrifique ? J'ai jamais tenté le coup à cause de ça même si le reste me tente pas mal.


Ça se rapproche plus du genre fantastique que de l'horreur. Avec des éléments de polar, voire presque de roman noir par sa dimension sociale.

Du coup il y a une sorte de malaise qui naît, d'un côté de choses apparemment inexplicables voire complètement barrées, et d'un autre côté de l'intrigue qui nous plonge dans une ambiance bien poisseuse.
L'histoire se sert de tout ça avec brio, retombe magnifiquement sur ses pieds, et t'amène pile poil là où elle veut t'amener.
C'est passé chez moi comme une lettre à la poste, et j'ai beaucoup repensé au jeu après l'avoir terminé, jusqu'à en relire les notes de l'auteur sur son blog, pour comprendre le processus créatif.

Le gameplay vient renforcer de temps en temps cette impression de malaise, mais les mêmes émotions pourraient être véhiculées dans un bouquin. Et non seulement ça tiendrait parfaitement la route, mais en plus ça collerait complètement avec le thème du jeu :


Spoiler Alert! 


La Littérature est en même temps le héros personnifié du jeu, qui permet de survivre dans ce quotidien de merde; mais c'est aussi elle qui conduit à l'ostracisation du personnage et à l’événement dramatique qui s'en suit

----------


## schouffy

> C'est marrant j'ai un avis contraire. 
> Perso en jouant à Gone Home, j'étais vraiment content d'avoir une sorte de drame familiale, une chronique sociale globalement bien écrite et cohérente, je trouve qu'il en faudrait plus des jeux comme ça, qui aborde ce type de sujets et qui ne se laisse pas déborder par une volonté de virer dans le "toujours plus" ou le tripe "fantastique".


Je te recommande Painscreek Killings, c'est un peu le même genre mais pour les adultes ( ::ninja:: ) et avec une ambiance Twin Peaks pas dégueu. Un de mes coups de coeur de l'année dernière.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ça se rapproche plus du genre fantastique que de l'horreur. Avec des éléments de polar, voire presque de roman noir par sa dimension sociale.


Même avis, j'avais bien aimé la "balade".

Pour le côté horrifique, il y a une seule zone un peu tendue, et qui m'avait fait hésiter à relancer le jeu en VR (bon de toute façon il marche pas chez moi alors c'est réglé  ::|:  ). Pour prévenir au cas où c'est au niveau de :


Spoiler Alert! 


la mine, il y a un mini-labyrinthe à jumpscares de merde, mais ça dure vraiment pas longtemps

----------


## Gorillaz

> C'est marrant j'ai un avis contraire. 
> Perso en jouant à Gone Home, j'étais vraiment content d'avoir une sorte de drame familiale, une chronique sociale globalement bien écrite et cohérente, je trouve qu'il en faudrait plus des jeux comme ça, qui aborde ce type de sujets et qui ne se laisse pas déborder par une volonté de virer dans le "toujours plus" ou le tripe "fantastique".
> Ils sont bien trop rares dans le paysage vidéoludique actuel et c'est toujours quelque chose que je regrette par rapport à la littérature ou au cinéma.


Non mais comme expérience narrative j'ai bien aimé, le souci est plus au niveau du "gameplay" : ne sachant pas trop à quoi m'attendre, j'ai beaucoup (TROP) fouillé, regardé les objets sous toutes les coutures en espérant découvrir des indices. Je voulais jouer au détective quoi ! Sauf que pour avancer, il suffit de trouver les messages de Sam, qui sont même pas vraiment cachés. Ma déception vient sans doute de là (et un peu aussi du fait que tout est objet statique : pas d'animal, pas de vidéo, pas de conversation au téléphone... )

----------


## Ruadir

> Non mais comme expérience narrative j'ai bien aimé, le souci est plus au niveau du "gameplay" : ne sachant pas trop à quoi m'attendre, j'ai beaucoup (TROP) fouillé, regardé les objets sous toutes les coutures en espérant découvrir des indices. Je voulais jouer au détective quoi ! Sauf que pour avancer, il suffit de trouver les messages de Sam, qui sont même pas vraiment cachés. Ma déception vient sans doute de là (et un peu aussi du fait que tout est objet statique : pas d'animal, pas de vidéo, pas de conversation au téléphone... )


Gone Home narre l'histoire de la famille Greenbriar, de ses espoirs, ses erreurs et de sa dimension humaine.
En fouillant il y a des tas d'histoires "secondaires" tout aussi passionnantes que celle de Sam et Yolanda, je pense notamment au drame qui entoure la jeunesse du Père où la volonté de la mère d’échapper à la réalité de son couple. Après je comprends que tu n'as pas apprécié plus que cela, moi-même j'avais quelques doutes sur le jeu après ma première partie mais avec le recul, j'ai trouvé l'ambiance et le style véritablement marquant et la maison offre une fantastique peinture sur la façon de vivre des personnages.
Puis, j'ai un gros coté Fleur bleue...le "Yes" de fin a fait du bien à mon petit cœur fragile.  :Emo:  

Du même studio j'avais également apprécier Tacoma qui malgré un scénario relativement simple, offre une belle vision des interactions humaines au sein d'un espace aussi confiné qu'une station spatiale. Sans parler de la dimension politique du jeu.
Avec le temps, je suis devenu très client de ce type de jeu et j'avoue que j'attends le prochain Fullbright de pied ferme.

----------


## Oldnoobie

En très bref je dirais que l'immersion, quand elle fonctionne, suivant les joueurs, emmène ou non dans l'histoire proposé et conduit à apprécier ou non l'expérience.

----------


## Wulfstan

> En très bref je dirais que l'immersion, quand elle fonctionne, suivant les joueurs, emmène ou non dans l'histoire proposé et conduit à apprécier ou non l'expérience.


Voilà. Et je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse déduire quel sera notre propre degré d'immersion à partir du retour des autres sur un forum. Edith Finch par exemple c'est le seul walking sim dont je me souviens positivement, le seul qui m'ait emmené avec lui. Et d'Ethan Carter par contre il ne me reste rien tellement je l'ai trouvé quelconque.

----------


## sebarnolds

Perso, j'ai beaucoup aimé Edith Finch et je n'ai pas aimé du tout Ethan Carter (longs déplacements très lents et puzzles inintéressants).

De mon côté, j'ai terminé le deuxième épisode de *Bone* du défunt Telltale. C'est assez moyen, mais ça se laisse jouer. L'histoire n'est pas terminée par contre (dans les comics originaux peut-être ?).

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Voilà. Et je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse déduire quel sera notre propre degré d'immersion à partir du retour des autres sur un forum. Edith Finch par exemple c'est le seul walking sim dont je me souviens positivement, le seul qui m'ait emmené avec lui. Et d'Ethan Carter par contre il ne me reste rien tellement je l'ai trouvé quelconque.


Et Firewatch ?

----------


## Gorillaz

Perso j'ai beaucoup accroché à Firewatch ! Faut dire que la DA est magnifique, et puis j'aime beaucoup la nature (c'est un peu mon rêve d'aller visiter les parcs naturels américains).
Et l'histoire est vraiment sympa, tu as un petit côté mystérieux qui te tient bien en haleine ... Et quand tu découvres ce qu'il s'est passé, t'es tout  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est pour ça que je lui demande. S'il a pas aimé je suis intéressé à lire ce qui l'a gêné, s'il n'y a pas encore joué, c'est quand même dans le top de la catégorie, voire pour moi, le meilleur walksim.

----------


## Woshee

Je viens de terminer *Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus*

Vraiment du tout bon. Comparé à The Old Blood que j'ai eu du mal à finir, là j'ai eu du mal à m'arrêter tant les séquences de jeu sont variées et s'enchaînent bien.

Les décors sont vraiment fous, les armes ont pour la plupart un sacré feeling, les cutscenes sont courtes et efficaces, les personnages secondaires bien marqués et mémorables. J'ai vraiment passé un bon moment.
J'ai pas poussé jusqu'au 100% qui demande de refaire chaque section de chaque mission pour tuer un commandant ennemi, et chercher des collectibles inutiles. Même si j'ai fait quelques missions du genre, et même si elles se passent dans les mêmes décors, on doit bien souvent les faire à l'envers et avec des menaces complètement différentes, ce qui les renouvelle bien.

Au bout de 10 minutes de jeu j'ai par contre passé le jeu en VO, tant les voix françaises sont inadaptées aux personnages. Ca et la synchro labiale aux fraises, c'était purement dégueulasse.

Les équipements spéciaux (les échasses, la capacité de se recroqueviller et celle de défoncer des bouts de décor) sont assez anecdotiques je trouve, mais j'ai joué en mode relativement facile il faut dire.

Ca annonce clairement un Wolfenstein 3 et c'est pas pour me déplaire.

----------


## sebarnolds

Cool d'avoir un retour positif sur le jeu tant tout le monde s'en plaignait il me semble (aspect plus ouvert, narration foirée...).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je viens de terminer *Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus*
> 
> Vraiment du tout bon. Comparé à The Old Blood que j'ai eu du mal à finir, là j'ai eu du mal à m'arrêter tant les séquences de jeu sont variées et s'enchaînent bien.
> 
> Les décors sont vraiment fous, les armes ont pour la plupart un sacré feeling, les cutscenes sont courtes et efficaces, les personnages secondaires bien marqués et mémorables. J'ai vraiment passé un bon moment.
> J'ai pas poussé jusqu'au 100% qui demande de refaire chaque section de chaque mission pour tuer un commandant ennemi, et chercher des collectibles inutiles. Même si j'ai fait quelques missions du genre, et même si elles se passent dans les mêmes décors, on doit bien souvent les faire à l'envers et avec des menaces complètement différentes, ce qui les renouvelle bien.
> 
> Au bout de 10 minutes de jeu j'ai par contre passé le jeu en VO, tant les voix françaises sont inadaptées aux personnages. Ca et la synchro labiale aux fraises, c'était purement dégueulasse.
> 
> ...


Depuis le temps qu'il est dans mon backlog celui-là, il serait temps que je le lance... J'avais adoré le 1er, et ton retour me donne envie !

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est pour ça que je lui demande. S'il a pas aimé je suis intéressé à lire ce qui l'a gêné, s'il n'y a pas encore joué, c'est quand même dans le top de la catégorie, voire pour moi, le meilleur walksim.


Je n'y avais effectivement pas joué. J'ai donc profité de ta question et de la présence  du jeud ans mon backlog pour le lancer.

Je l'ai trouvé globalement de bonne qualité, et je ne me suis jamais ennuyé, ce qui n'est déjà pas mal. Ceci dit, ça fait quatre heures que je l'ai terminé et je commence à me dire qu'il ne m'a pas véritablement marqué, comme a pu le faire Edith Finch, et que je vais assez vite l'oublier. Mais pour développer un poil, je vais passer en mode spoiler.

La fin m'a déçu. Même si à aucun moment je ne m'imagine que coller ensemble deux personnes ayant chacun d'importants problèmes personnels soit une bonne idée, le fait que ceux-ci ne se croisent même pas et repartent avec exactement le même bagage émotionnel que lorsqu'ils sont arrivés est quelque peu frustrant. Et je conçois que cette conclusion correspond très bien au profil développé pour le personnage de Delilah, alcoolique extravertie qui allume à distance pour tromper l'ennui et sort hypocritement avec facilité "ah si tu étais là" alors qu'elle ne souhaite à aucun moment que cela se réalise. Mais ça reste frustrant.

La fin d'Edith Finch est triste, mais au moins on explore son passé et celui de sa famille, elle termine son voyage et il y a transmission. Là... On apprend ce qu'il est advenu de deux disparus et chacun repart chez soi, avec pour une personne de la culpabilité supplémentaire, et pour l'autre pas vraiment plus d'indications quant à la façon d'avancer dans sa vie. Le jeu a été porté aux cieux pour son écriture, et je dois reconnaître que les dialogues qui nous accompagnent et nous maintiennent intéressés sont effectivement bien ciselés, pour l'histoire globale par contre, je ne suis pas convaincu. Ça aurait pu être beaucoup mieux.

À côté de ça, je n'ai pas été particulièrement emporté par l'environnement, alors que j'adore la nature, mais les graphismes assez basiques (même en ultra) et les chemins très balisés n'ont jamais fait monter chez moi un sentiment d'immersion ou d'enchantement particulier (et côté sonore ça reste assez pauvre, toujours les mêmes bruits de buisson, je ne me souviens pas des bruits d'oiseaux donc ils doivent être rares, etc.).

Un autre point négatif que je retire de mes recherches à l'instant sur le net, c'est qu'il semblerait que l'exploration soit récompensée par quelques éléments mignons ou explicatifs de l'intrigue (le cadavre du cerf qui est le vrai sujet d'étude du camp scientifique, un raton-laveur dans une maison abandonnée, l'espèce de petit périphérique de la fin que Dalilah t'interdira d'emprunter pour la rejoindre si tu le découvres plus tôt), alors qu'à chaque fois que tu sors de ta tour d'observation il t'est assigné une mission importante et urgente à accomplir, ce qui est tout l'inverse d'une incitation à explorer (ce que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas fait, je suis resté sur les rails, car les décors me semblaient assez vides de toute manière).

Conclusion : oui c'est sympa, plutôt dans le haut du panier des walking sims mais à mon avis ça ne me restera pas très longtemps en mémoire. Avec une fin autre, un voyage qui aurait fait évoluer de manière plus significative les protagonistes, ça aurait probablement été différent.

----------


## akaraziel

> Cool d'avoir un retour positif sur le jeu tant tout le monde s'en plaignait il me semble (aspect plus ouvert, narration foirée...).


J'en avais fait un retour positif aussi, considérant qu'à partir du moment qu'on prend le jeu pour ce qu'il est : un gros défouloir qui ne se prend pas vraiment au sérieux, c'est un très bon jeu, malgré quelques défauts (par exemple le fusil mitrailleur qui surclasse les autres armes par sa polyvalence, une IA un peu trop omnisciente ou effectivement une narration moins maîtrisée que le "premier" opus).





> Depuis le temps qu'il est dans mon backlog celui-là, il serait temps que je le lance... J'avais adoré le 1er, et ton retour me donne envie !


C'est complètement dans le même délire.  :;):

----------


## Woshee

> Cool d'avoir un retour positif sur le jeu tant tout le monde s'en plaignait il me semble (aspect plus ouvert, narration foirée...).


Je trouve la narration chouette au contraire, avec vraiment pas mal de surprises au niveau du scenar. 

Là où c'est plus gênant, c'est les phases où le jeu essaye de se prendre un peu trop au sérieux, voire de mettre une petite dose de pathos, ca ne marche pas et c'est un poil ridicule. je pense essentiellement à la scène avec les parents de blazco, et aux passage où notre personnage a des discours a moitié halluciné sur le fait qu'il va mourir, et voit des ailes d'ange à Anya 
C'est un passage a vide en milieu de jeu, mais qui ne dure pas longtemps 

A oui et j'ai pas parlé de durée de vie. D'après steam, un peu plus de 13h, comme le premier wolfenstein (alors qu'il me reste du contenu). Th old blood lui m'a tenu que 5h.

----------


## schouffy

Je pense que sebarnolds confond avec Youngblood ? Qui lui est bien pourri.

----------


## Getz

Fini *The Technomancer*.

Greedfall, le dernier né du studio Spiders me faisait de l'oeil malgré ses critiques partagées. Je n'avais donc pas forcément envie de mettre 40 € dans un jeu qui ne me plaira peut-être pas, j'ai profité de l'arrivée de Technomancer sur Gog à bas prix pour me faire une idée de leur production.

Et j'ai plutôt bien apprécié!
Bon clairement le jeu a des défauts lié à son petit budget; mais je trouve qu'l s'en sort plutôt bien sur pas mal de point.
J'ai vraiment adoré mes premières heures sur le jeu, à découvrir le système de combat avec ses différentes postures et armes (pour ensuite me spécialiser en guerrier avec quelques pouvoirs technomants), son univers, son scénario... Mais on se rend compte assez rapidement que le jeu offre bien peu d'environnements différents et recyclent bien trop les mêmes endroits pour les quêtes. Je ne peux pas compter le nombre d'aller retour que j'ai du faire à Ophir tellement il y en a, et c'est vraiment son plus gros défaut... Si encore la possibilité de se TP n'était pas si limité, ça aurait pu mieux passer. Mais repasser 30 fois au mêmes endroits, se coltiner à chaque fois les mêmes ennemis aux mêmes endroits, pour ensuite revenir pour valider la quête et qu'on m'annonce que je dois encore y retourner...  :Boom: 

C'est vraiment dommage car le scénario se laisse bien suivre, avec quelques choix moraux à faire, les quêtes annexes sont en majorité assez intéressantes, l'univers martien est plaisant, l'évolution de son perso (via trois menus de specs, donc un contenant 4 branches de spécialisations pour les armes) permet pas mal de choix différents, les combats à base d'esquive et de déstabilisation sympas (bien que quelque fois rageants dans des espaces restreints). 
A côté de ça, l'IA allié est con comme une bite, notre vie reste capé à une centaine de points alors que nos alliés en ont au moins 200 ( ::blink:: ), les loots sont la plupart du temps nazes (les coffres contiennent presque tous des ingrédients de craft moisis, genre des débris, de la quincaillerie...) et j'avais mis mes points dans l'artisanat et je n'ai jamais trouvé comment débloquer les améliorations lvl 2 et 3...  :ouaiouai: 

Bref, j'ai passé un bon moment dessus, mais je vais patienter pour une baisse de prix si GreedFall a encore le même problème d'aller retour que son ainé, ce qui semble être le cas malheureusement...

----------


## Catel

*Wonder Boy III: Monster Lair*

Oubliez le Wonder Boy III que vous kiffez sur NES, celui-ci provient de la Mega Drive via l'arcade et il est un peu plus obscur. Sorti chez nous en 1991, c'est un pur run'n'gun à scrolling horizontal. Wonder Boy y traverse des niveaux parsemés de plate-formes en ramassant des fruits et en dégommant les ennemis avec son épée qui projette des boules. Dégommer un groupe d'ennemis fait apparaitre brièvement un bonus pour une arme plus puissante pendant quelques secondes. Les fruits et les bonus participent de la gestion d'une jauge d'énergie mais je n'y ai pas compris grand chose. Chaque niveau est suivi d'un second niveau en SCHMUP conclu par un boss (certains sont plutôt cool).
Ce n'est pas bien beau, pas bien original, très répétitif, rien de mémorable mais ça se laisse jouer, c'est maniable, assez bien calibré malgré le game design arcade (c'est moins dur que bien des jeux adaptés de bornes). Un petit 6/10.

----------


## Nilsou

*Crying Sun* : 

Excellent FTL-like made in France qui troque certains aspect tactique de FTL pour une narration exemplaire. 
C'est globalement moins bon que FTL sur la rejouabilité et l’intérêt des différentes tactiques, gameplay etc... mais la narration est tellement bien fichue que ça compense amplement.

En normal ça fait 20/30h de durée de vie en ne recommençant qu'assez peu. Mais je pense que ça double aisément en difficile. 

Par contre comme tout tient sur la narration ... la rejouabilité est pour l'instant quasi nulle.

----------


## banditbandit

> Fini *The Technomancer*.
> 
> Greedfall, le dernier né du studio Spiders me faisait de l'oeil malgré ses critiques partagées. Je n'avais donc pas forcément envie de mettre 40 € dans un jeu qui ne me plaira peut-être pas, j'ai profité de l'arrivée de Technomancer sur Gog à bas prix pour me faire une idée de leur production.
> 
> Bref, j'ai passé un bon moment dessus, mais je vais patienter pour une baisse de prix si GreedFall a encore le même problème d'aller retour que son ainé, ce qui semble être le cas malheureusement...


J'arrive vers la fin de Greedfall et c'est plutôt pas mal, ya des aller retour mais heureusement ya du fast travel, une très bonne surprise même si tout n'est pas parfait.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je n'y avais effectivement pas joué. J'ai donc profité de ta question et de la présence  du jeud ans mon backlog pour le lancer.
> 
> Je l'ai trouvé globalement de bonne qualité, et je ne me suis jamais ennuyé, ce qui n'est déjà pas mal. Ceci dit, ça fait quatre heures que je l'ai terminé et je commence à me dire qu'il ne m'a pas véritablement marqué, comme a pu le faire Edith Finch, et que je vais assez vite l'oublier. Mais pour développer un poil, je vais passer en mode spoiler.
> 
> La fin m'a déçu. Même si à aucun moment je ne m'imagine que coller ensemble deux personnes ayant chacun d'importants problèmes personnels soit une bonne idée, le fait que ceux-ci ne se croisent même pas et repartent avec exactement le même bagage émotionnel que lorsqu'ils sont arrivés est quelque peu frustrant. Et je conçois que cette conclusion correspond très bien au profil développé pour le personnage de Delilah, alcoolique extravertie qui allume à distance pour tromper l'ennui et sort hypocritement avec facilité "ah si tu étais là" alors qu'elle ne souhaite à aucun moment que cela se réalise. Mais ça reste frustrant.
> 
> La fin d'Edith Finch est triste, mais au moins on explore son passé et celui de sa famille, elle termine son voyage et il y a transmission. Là... On apprend ce qu'il est advenu de deux disparus et chacun repart chez soi, avec pour une personne de la culpabilité supplémentaire, et pour l'autre pas vraiment plus d'indications quant à la façon d'avancer dans sa vie. Le jeu a été porté aux cieux pour son écriture, et je dois reconnaître que les dialogues qui nous accompagnent et nous maintiennent intéressés sont effectivement bien ciselés, pour l'histoire globale par contre, je ne suis pas convaincu. Ça aurait pu être beaucoup mieux.
> 
> À côté de ça, je n'ai pas été particulièrement emporté par l'environnement, alors que j'adore la nature, mais les graphismes assez basiques (même en ultra) et les chemins très balisés n'ont jamais fait monter chez moi un sentiment d'immersion ou d'enchantement particulier (et côté sonore ça reste assez pauvre, toujours les mêmes bruits de buisson, je ne me souviens pas des bruits d'oiseaux donc ils doivent être rares, etc.).
> ...


Je n'ai rien à renier dans les défauts que tu présentes. Ce qui m'a rendu bien clément envers ce jeu tient au fait qu'il m'ait donné l'occasion de jouer un garde forestier avec des missions, des intrigues de garde forestier. Et j'ai adoré ça. Et je me suis dit "merde ! comment ça se fait qu'on n'ait pas plus de jeux comme ça qui nous donnent l'occasion de faire des choses si originales, plutôt que 50 FPS sur fond de guerre mondiale ? Combien d'autres rôles passionnants attendent d'être écrits et réalisés en JV ?". De là on peut tout imaginer : un  walksim dnas les stands des 24h du Mans, on serait mécano pour une écurie. Ou à peu près n'importe quel autre boulot. On serait gardien muté dans un musée et la nuit il se passe des trucs pas naturels, etc...

De manière générale, je pardonne beaucoup de choses si je tombe sur un jeu qui propose une expérience originale. Parce que je trouve que c'est vraiment le devoir d'un loisir virtuel d'élargir le champ de nos expériences. Et que je sais comme c'est difficile de faire original dans une logique de développement à base de sous, de public cible et de rentabilité.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je pense que sebarnolds confond avec Youngblood ? Qui lui est bien pourri.


Non, non. Le 2 avait eu des retours moins dithyrambiques que le premier  ::):

----------


## FericJaggar

> Non, non. Le 2 avait eu des retours moins dithyrambiques que le premier


C'est vrai qu'on perd le bénéfice de la nouveauté, mais il y a quand même pas mal de moments wtf dans ce jeu qui valent le coup, et l'action mâtinée d'infiltration fonctionne très bien je trouve.
En tout cas j'ai apprécié les deux pour ma part. Old Blood aussi mais il faut reconnaître qu'il est un peu moins bien.

----------


## Kaede

> Oubliez le Wonder Boy III que vous kiffez *sur NES*


Master System  :;): 

Cet épisode façon shmup semble un peu à part dans la série (ceci dit, le tout premier était un platformer à scrolling forcé, rien à voir avec les épisodes plus orienté Metroid / Action RPG).

La série est plutôt populaire en ce moment, un remake du III (Dragon's Trap) est sorti en 2017, et Game Atelier a concocté un nouvel épisode sorti fin 2018 / début 2019 (Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom).

----------


## schouffy

> Non, non. Le 2 avait eu des retours moins dithyrambiques que le premier


Ben le 2 n'est pas plus ouvert que le 1, et la narration n'est pas foirée non plus. Par contre ça correspond bien à Youngblood c'est pour ça que j'ai pensé ça.

----------


## Catel

> Master System


Oups  ::ninja:: 

*Crash Bandicoot 2*

J'ai eu la première fin et j'ai vraiment pas envie de faire les 42 gemmes claires tellement c'était chiant. C'est BEAUCOUP plus dur que le 1, avec beaucoup plus de précision (ce qui est merdique dans un jeu 3D où la perspective est très délicate), des collisions arbitraires, des ennemis aux patterns flous, des niveaux de glace affreux, des sauts au poil près, etc, etc. Bref : des game over stupides à n'en plus finir. Les deux niveaux en jetpack sont horribles.

Contrairement au 1 la majorité des niveaux sont désormais en vue de derrière, ce qui démultiplie les soucis de perspective. Ce qui me fait penser paradoxalement que Crash n'est peut-être jamais aussi bon que quand il est en 2D.

Et puis quand on y pense l'univers de Crash a très peu de charme. De base c'est de la basse exploitation commerciale. C'est Taz le diable de Tasmanie dans le monde de Donkey Kong Country, sans scénario, avec un héros creux et un méchant cliché niveau zero. Je vais me lancer le 3 pour voir si ça rattrape un peu tout ça.

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> Oups 
> 
> *Crash Bandicoot 2*
> 
> J'ai eu la première fin et j'ai vraiment pas envie de faire les 42 gemmes claires tellement c'était chiant. C'est BEAUCOUP plus dur que le 1, avec beaucoup plus de précision (ce qui est merdique dans un jeu 3D où la perspective est très délicate), des collisions arbitraires, des ennemis aux patterns flous, des niveaux de glace affreux, des sauts au poil près, etc, etc. Bref : des game over stupides à n'en plus finir. Les deux niveaux en jetpack sont horribles.
> 
> Contrairement au 1 la majorité des niveaux sont désormais en vue de derrière, ce qui démultiplie les soucis de perspective. Ce qui me fait penser paradoxalement que Crash n'est peut-être jamais aussi bon que quand il est en 2D.
> 
> Et puis quand on y pense l'univers de Crash a très peu de charme. De base c'est de la basse exploitation commerciale. C'est Taz le diable de Tasmanie dans le monde de Donkey Kong Country, sans scénario, avec un héros creux et un méchant cliché niveau zero. Je vais me lancer le 3 pour voir si ça rattrape un peu tout ça.


On l'a toujours dit Crash Bandicoot = caca.  :X1: 
(non je ne mettrai pas de lapin ninja)

----------


## pipoop

Sauf crash team racing

----------


## Tenebris

Fini *Greedfall.*

40 heures pour tout faire (quêtes principales et secondaires) et voir deux fins différentes diamétralement opposées. Première fois que je finis un jeu de Spider, c'est bon signe, ils s'améliorent. En revanche, c'est parfois une purge de s'infliger la répétitivité des aller-retours et des configurations de zones/bâtiments jusqu'à la nausée. Au final, un rpg sympathique avec une ambiance visuelle originale, j'en espérais plus cependant. A prendre plein pot pour les morts de faim, sinon clairement en promo drastique pour les plus patients à cause de ses défauts qui entravent grandement l'immersion par moment.

----------


## Orkestra

*Tetrobot and Co.*



Commencé il y a quelques années, je l'avais laissé tombé autour de 50% de complétion. Entre temps, j'ai terminé _Blocks That Matter_, le jeu précédent des mêmes devs (que je ne recommande pas), et _Seasons After Fall_, le jeu des mêmes dév qui a suivi _Tetrobot_ (et que je recommande encore moins que _BTM_...)

Après ces deux déconvenues, il y a de quoi se demander quelle pulsion masochiste m'a poussé à relancer _Tetrobot_ de zéro... Et bien simplement, j'avais gardé un bon souvenir de mon début de partie et je me suis dit que j'allais retenter le coup.
Bien m'en a pris parce que ce _Tetrobot and Co._ est très sympathique. Il est déjà bien plus joli que son aîné, bien moins bavard aussi et les puzzles sont tous très réussis et se renouvellent bien tout au long du jeu. Je n'ai pas trouvé ça extrêmement difficile mais il y a quand même du challenge. Encore plus si on veut le finir à 100% (je termine d'ailleurs avec 116 pièces à collecter sur 120. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment choper celles qui me manquent...).

Pas grand chose de dire de plus sur ce puzzle game si ce n'est qu'il est très réussi et vraiment bien meilleurs que les deux autres productions du studio Swing Swing Submarine !

----------


## parpaingue

Fini quelques trucs récemment.

*Dragon Quest 5* dans sa version DS.
Pas grand chose à dire de plus que "ben c'est du DQ quoi", c'était globalement fort sympathique malgré quelques archaïsmes pénibles.
Le coup du héros poisseux à diverses étapes de sa vie est tout de même bien sympathique. La version portable apporte un côté très agréable pour pouvoir faire des petites séances de grind à l'arrache, c'est bien pratique.
Seul truc dommage sur le déroulement du jeu:


Spoiler Alert! 


 on récupère l'épouse très, très tard donc elle était totalement surclassée par la gamine qui faisait à peu près la même chose, du coup boum au wagon direct et je ne l'ai pas réutilisée.



*Vanquish*
C'est très nerveux pour du TPS, après un petit temps d'apprentissage on s'amuse à bourrer dans tous les sens avec la glissade et le ralenti.
Le scénario nanardesque fait son boulot, le seul vrai défaut que j'ai trouvé c'est le système d'upgrades complètement absurde.

*Code of Princess* sur 3DS
Techniquement c'est à la ramasse, dommage. Le jeu se veut idéal pour de petites sessions, mais je pense qu'ils ont poussé le bouchon un peu trop loin, les missions doivent durer 2 à 3 minutes en moyenne, c'est fait pour être rejoué avec plein de persos mais ça rend le rythme vraiment trop haché pour moi. Dans la même optique le système de jeu est un poil trop simple et bourrin alors qu'il ne lui manque pas grand chose pour devenir vraiment intéressant je pense. Pas désagréable, mais ça aurait pu être mieux.

----------


## Getz

Fini *The Bradwell Conspiracy*, un mix de walking simulator et de puzzle game à la première personne à la Portal.
C'est très très moyen.

La narration fait énormément penser à Firewatch puisque tout se passe par radio avec une inconnue. Mais notre personnage étant temporairement muet, on en apprend un peu sur elle, mais absolument rien sur notre personnage... On est à 1000 lieux de la réussite de Firewatch sur l'attachement que l'on peut ressentir pour l'un ou l'autre persos...

Niveau gameplay, on est là aussi face à quelque chose qui aurait pu être sympa, mais qui est sous exploité. Le fait de prendre en photo ce qu'on souhaite transmettre à notre coéquipière d'infortune reste sympa, mais les puzzles à base de flingue-imprimante 3D (on récupère certains objets pour pouvoir les imprimer ailleurs) sont bien trop basiques et peu nombreux.

A côté de ça c'est pas super beau, j'ai eu droits à pas mal de bugs, les interactions avec l'environnement sont tellement inexistantes qu'on se croirait revenu à l'ère pré half-life 2; le scénario n'est pas très passionnant mais se laisse suivre, c'est court (3h30) et la fin est complètement bâclée (ou alors j'ai loupé la vrai fin?).

Reste certaines ambiances sympas, et une musique plutôt réussie.

----------


## Zouuu

*What the Golf ?
*



Jeu indé complétement barré (Epic game store pour le moment, sur steam en 2020....) qui s'inspire de dizaines (centaines ?) d'idées de gameplay piochant des références dans tous les jeux sortis ces dernières années. Une physique bien foutue, des challenges marrant qui poussent au 100%, bref, une excellente surprise. 

J'ai rushé le jeu en moins de 7h (qu'on ne voit pas passer).

----------


## Zerger

50h tout pile pour finir *Borderlands 3* en prenant le temps de tout fouiller, et c'était un putain de kiff !  ::wub:: 

Je confirme que je suis assez déçu par l'écriture et l'humour du jeu, je m'attendais à mieux, mais ca reste sympa à suivre et à écouter, on reste dans l'univers Borderlands.
Et de toute façon, on joue à Borderlands parce que c'est un Shooter&Looter, et la bonne nouvelle, c'est que ces aspects Shoot et Loot sont vraiment réussis.

Les armes ont de la patate (mention spécial aux pompes Jackobs), les ennemis volent dans les airs sous l'effet d'un pompe ou d'une grenade, un coup critique les démembre ou les fait littéralement exploser. Le feeling est franchement chouette, d'autant plus que les glissades et surtout le fait de pouvoir escalader permettent plus de possibilités en combat. Et les armes, bordel! Chaque fabriquant d'arme modifie vraiment le comportément d'un flingue et du coup, apporte aussi un vrai impacte sur le build qu'on joue.
On passe son temps à essayer régulièrement de nouvelles armes tellement les effets sont variés. Ah, les combats de boss envoient du steak, on prend plein les yeux et plein la gueule !  ::P: 



Et enfin, un dernier aspect qui m'a vraiment plu: le level design. Même si certaines maps se résument à de simples couloirs, globalement je les ai trouvées réussies. Il y a pas mal de verticalité, et surtout, il y a des tonnes de trucs planqués à trouver! Des escalades vertigineuses pour réussir un défi, des glissades dans des trous planqués qui mènent à un coffre. Je me suis régalé à explorer les différents lieux proposés, qui sont toujours bourrés de détails.

Bref, j'espère vraiment que le suivi du jeu sera bon (un premier event est prévu pour Halloween), si c'est le cas, je compte bien engouffrer un bon paquet d'heures de plus dans ce jeu!

----------


## jeanviens

Re-fini il y a quelques jours *Batman Arkham Asylum* (déjà fait sur PS3 il y a plusieurs années)

Eh ben, c'est toujours aussi bien. Gameplay varié (baston, infiltration, défi nygma), c'est joli pour l'époque, c'est fluide, batou se dirige au doigt et à l'oeil. J'aime beaucoup l'unité de lieu (on joue dans un endroit assez ramassé : une ile), l'ambiance du jeu et du lieu.

Son seul défaut par rapport à Batman city, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de mission secondaire, sorti des défi de nygma, mais à part ça...

J'ai pas vu le temps passé et je pense que j'y reviendrai encore d'ici quelques temps.

----------


## Valenco

*
The Evil Within 2
*
C'était pas mal. Je n’ai pas fait le premier, donc je n’ai sûrement pas compris certaines références. Le côté survival horror à la Resident Evil mêlé à un monde semi ouvert du début fonctionne bien. Il y a certains passages vraiment flippants et les montres sont particulièrement dégueulasses. Bon point à des bruitages de méchants très réussis.

Petit truc qui m'agace, et très fréquent dans ce style de jeu, la myriade de notes censées expliquer l'histoire. Le problème, c’est que dans certaines situations tendues, le fait de s'arrêter pour lire un document brise l'immersion. Du coup, j’en ai zappé un paquet.

Le gameplay est celui d’un tps relativement classique. L’histoire se laisse suivre avec quelques rebondissements et un personnage de papa à la recherche de sa fille parfois émouvant. Je l’ai quand même trouvée un peu longue avec une fin... qui n’en fini pas de finir (pro tip : regardez le générique de fin jusqu'à la fin).

Au final, j'ai bien aimé l'aventure et j’ai même versé ma larmichette parce que j'ai un coeur d'artichaut. 

Bref, je ne regrette pas mes heures passées dessus.

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Je n'ai rien à renier dans les défauts que tu présentes. Ce qui m'a rendu bien clément envers ce jeu tient au fait qu'il m'ait donné l'occasion de jouer un garde forestier avec des missions, des intrigues de garde forestier. Et j'ai adoré ça. Et je me suis dit "merde ! comment ça se fait qu'on n'ait pas plus de jeux comme ça qui nous donnent l'occasion de faire des choses si originales, plutôt que 50 FPS sur fond de guerre mondiale ? Combien d'autres rôles passionnants attendent d'être écrits et réalisés en JV ?". De là on peut tout imaginer : un  walksim dnas les stands des 24h du Mans, on serait mécano pour une écurie. Ou à peu près n'importe quel autre boulot. On serait gardien muté dans un musée et la nuit il se passe des trucs pas naturels, etc...
> 
> De manière générale, je pardonne beaucoup de choses si je tombe sur un jeu qui propose une expérience originale. Parce que je trouve que c'est vraiment le devoir d'un loisir virtuel d'élargir le champ de nos expériences. Et que je sais comme c'est difficile de faire original dans une logique de développement à base de sous, de public cible et de rentabilité.


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, j'aime les jv "ovni" qui nous sortent de notre zone de confort et sans forcément verser dans le fantastique. Le début de firewatch était vraiment excellent à ce niveau la. J'aurai apprécié plus de choix et conséquences  (enfin des choix tout court) et certaines actions du personnage sont un peu "forcées" mais le jeu reste tout à fait appréciable. Avec en plus un twist potentiellement caché 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Que l'autre gardienne nous a manipulé depuis le début pour protéger son "ami"

----------


## La Marmotta

*Hollow Knight*

C'était vraiment très très bien. Un super jeu, très intelligent, bien réalisé, beau et un excellent metroidvania finalement. J'ai été étonné par le contenu, le jeu regorge de trucs à découvrir et est très long. Je l'ai fini à 107% (sur 112%) pour 40 heures, il n'y a que le DLC Godseeker que je n'ai pas fait car je n'aime pas les boss rush et arrivé à la fin de l'aventure j'étais un peu épuisé. Surtout après le combat contre ce putain de Grimm en Roi des Cauchemars.
Vraiment il a une superbe direction artistique, j'ai beaucoup aimé ce monde miniature avec ses insectes en tout genre, relevé par des musiques absolument sublimes. Pour moi ça aurait pu être un chef d'oeuvre s'il n'avait pas eu un défaut majeure : le fonctionnement de la carte. Je suis d'accord, c'est un élément de gameplay assumé par les développeurs, mais je dois admettre que ça m'a rendu un peu pénible l'exploration. Un point qui fait tout le sel d'un metroidvania.
Dans ce genre, l'exploration est une épreuve en soi, en plus des ennemis et des pièges, et le fait de devoir se débrouiller pendant une bonne portion de niveaux sans carte avant d'avoir trouvé le marchand m'a beaucoup frustré. On fait beaucoup d'aller-retours dans les metroidvania et l'absence (temporaire certes) de carte et le fait de devoir trouver un banc pour la mettre à jour multiplie ses aller-retours de manière assez inutile je trouve.
Ça n'a rien enlevé à toutes les qualités que possède ce titre mais à chaque fois ça m'a fait pester, aussi bien qu'au lieu de l'excitation de découvrir un nouveau niveau, c'était de l'appréhension qui se faisait ressentir.

Le 2ème et dernier point qui m'a énervé, c'est l'accès aux DLC. Ils sont ridiculement cachés, si bien que sans soluce je ne les aurais jamais trouvé.

Où sans ça, c'est un jeu à faire absolument quand on aime les Metroidvania. Je le place tout en haut du panier, juste sous Ori (c'est purement subjectif). Ça restera une aventure inoubliable.

----------


## Ruadir

> *
> The Evil Within 2
> *
> C'était pas mal. Je n’ai pas fait le premier, donc je n’ai sûrement pas compris certaines références. Le côté survival horror à la Resident Evil mêlé à un monde semi ouvert du début fonctionne bien. Il y a certains passages vraiment flippants et les montres sont particulièrement dégueulasses. Bon point à des bruitages de méchants très réussis.
> 
> Petit truc qui m'agace, et très fréquent dans ce style de jeu, la myriade de notes censées expliquer l'histoire. Le problème, c’est que dans certaines situations tendues, le fait de s'arrêter pour lire un document brise l'immersion. Du coup, j’en ai zappé un paquet.
> 
> Le gameplay est celui d’un tps relativement classique. L’histoire se laisse suivre avec quelques rebondissements et un personnage de papa à la recherche de sa fille parfois émouvant. Je l’ai quand même trouvée un peu longue avec une fin... qui n’en fini pas de finir (pro tip : regardez le générique de fin jusqu'à la fin).
> 
> ...


La fin qui se déroule dans une décors apocalyptique dominé par un blanc laiteux et épuré m'a vraiment surpris. 
Il y avait un je-ne-sais-quoi de poétique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fini *The Bradwell Conspiracy*


Merci pour ton retour, je vais faire l'impasse sur celui-ci.  ::):

----------


## Getz

> Merci pour ton retour, je vais faire l'impasse sur celui-ci.


De rien, il peut quand même valoir le coup d'oeil à très petits prix  :;):

----------


## Valenco

> La fin qui se déroule dans une décors apocalyptique dominé par un blanc laiteux et épuré m'a vraiment surpris. 
> Il y avait un je-ne-sais-quoi de poétique.


Alors, j’ai adoré ce passage. La musique, les images, la tension dramatique... tout était au diapason. Un vrai joli passage en total contraste avec le reste de l'aventure et que j’ai trouvé vraiment émouvant.


Edit - et au fait, merci aux canards qui m'avaient conseillé ce jeu il y a bien longtemps,  dont toi Ruadir et Schouffy (en août 2018, je viens de retrouver la discussion  :;): ).

----------


## akaraziel

*Resident Evil 4* avec le gros mod de textures (alors je sais plus le nom mais ça avait fait le tour des news des sites de JV).

Déjà fait sur Wii, mais la wiimote facilitait énormément la visée donc j'avais toujours eu en projet de le refaire sur une version plus "fidèle" à l'original. Et donc entre la disponibilité du jeu sur Steam et du mod sus cité, et le fait que j'avais envie de me faire un RE, c'était le candidat idéal.

Bon, comme la première fois, c'était très cool, j'ai même relancé un NG+ dans la foulée pour up les armes. Mais c'était pas QUE cool.
-Bon, je sais pas comment c'est sur RE2:R ou même RER2 (les deux derniers que j'ai pas encore faits en fait), mais les contrôles "tank" c'est vraiment plus possible tellement lourd. Alors je sais que les puristes comme Sylvine (bon ok il est plus là.  ::cry::  ) ou Dicsaw (me semble que t'es assez fan aussi, sinon mea culpa) me répondront que ça participe à l'immersion, je suis pas d'accord. 
Je pense que Dead Space ou le modeste Daymare 1998 (plutôt bien foutu d'ailleurs) prouvent qu'on peut apporter de la tension aux combats sans que le PJ soit planté comme un piquet quand il doit tirer ou recharger.

-L'écriture. Pouah. Je sais que la saga tombe volontairement dans le nanar', mais qu'est-ce que c'est con et cliché par moments.

-La dernière partie dans le camp militaire. Autant j'ai trouvé la partie labo trop courte, autant celle du camp était de trop.


Mais bon bref, à part ça c'est toujours aussi bon une fois qu'on s'est fait aux contrôles, le jeu est vraiment bien rythmé et l'ambiance RE fait toujours son petit effet. tout en étant ponctué de pas mal de passages mémorables.


*Bonus* : *Daymare 1998* (Démo).

Donc Steam me le propose vu que je j'ai joué à RE4.
C'est effectivement très RE dans l'esprit, tout en y ajoutant des petits détails de gameplay qui font la différence : inventaire qui ne met pas la partie en pause, gestion de chargeurs à garnir avec les munitions, méthodes de rechargement (normal ou d'urgence qui pour le coup), gestion de dépendance aux objets de soin. Et en plus c'est joli.
Par contre c'est mal écrit. Mais genre très mal.

Donc à bas prix, ça peut valoir le coup.  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Le pack de textures pour RE4 est "RE 4 HD Project". Il est presque terminé  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

J'ai pas fait long feu sur ce RE4 à cause de cette maniabilité de l'enfer, c'est atroce (j'avais dû tenir 2 ou 3 heures quand même, mais je ne m'y suis pas fait). Du coup j'attends un remake pour avoir une maniabilité équivalente au remake de RE2.  ::):

----------


## akaraziel

> Le pack de textures pour RE4 est "RE 4 HD Project". Il est presque terminé


Merci ! Il ne reste que les personnages à retexturer il me semble.  ::): 






> J'ai pas fait long feu sur ce RE4 à cause de cette maniabilité de l'enfer, c'est atroce (j'avais dû tenir 2 ou 3 heures quand même, mais je ne m'y suis pas fait). Du coup j'attends un remake pour avoir une maniabilité équivalente au remake de RE2.


C'est un coup à prendre. Mais c'est vrai que ça chamboule les habitudes, quand j'ai essayé la démo de Daymare j'étais un peu perdu alors qu'il est classique dans sa prise en main.

----------


## Kaelis

> Merci ! Il ne reste que les personnages à retexturer il me semble.


Ouais, tu n'es pas passé à côté de grand chose. Je guette le moment où ça sera fini à 100% pour me relancer une énième partie  ::): 

La lourdeur ne me gêne pas dans Resident Evil 4, pas pour l'immersion mais parce que j'ai le sentiment que le jeu est conçu en la prenant en compte.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, j'aime les jv "ovni" qui nous sortent de notre zone de confort et sans forcément verser dans le fantastique. Le début de firewatch était vraiment excellent à ce niveau la. J'aurai apprécié plus de choix et conséquences  (enfin des choix tout court) et certaines actions du personnage sont un peu "forcées" mais le jeu reste tout à fait appréciable. Avec en plus un twist potentiellement caché 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Que l'autre gardienne nous a manipulé depuis le début pour protéger son "ami"


J'avoue, j'ai eu une grosse déception en constatant que les questions et les différentes réponses n'ouvraient pas sur différentes suites de l'histoire et donc sur une éventuelle rejouabilité.

----------


## akaraziel

> La lourdeur ne me gêne pas dans Resident Evil 4, pas pour l'immersion mais parce que j'ai le sentiment que le jeu est conçu en la prenant en compte.


J'ai pas eu cette impression. Je pense qu'ils auraient pu laisser le perso marcher en visant/rechargeant, surtout que la visée au pointeur laser aurait rendu ce genre de mouvement plus difficile (déjà que c'est pas toujours évident en étant statique). En tous cas je vois pas sur quel(s) moment(s) ce choix de game design peut se justifier, mais je veux bien une réponse si tu l'as.  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

Je n'ai pas la réponse des développeurs, donc la mienne vaut ce qu'elle vaut  ::ninja:: 

J'ai bien aimé le parti-pris, ça permet d'apprécier la patate des flingues (les pieds visés dans le sol pour déguster le recul) et surtout de mettre la pression pour viser proprement. Je n'ai pas eu de problème pour terminer le jeu, depuis la version Gamecube. Le jeu à l'identique mais en autorisant les déplacements en visant serait trop facile.

Après je ne nierai pas le fait que c'est archaïque.

----------


## Valenco

> J'avoue, j'ai eu une grosse déception en constatant que les questions et les différentes réponses n'ouvraient pas sur différentes suites de l'histoire et donc sur une éventuelle rejouabilité.


Bizarrement, 

Spoiler Alert! 


c’est cette banalité de la conclusion qui m’a plu. Plus le jeu progresse, plus tu fais des découvertes et tu imagines plein de choses extraordinaires comme il s’en produirait dans pleins de jeux/livres/films... A la fin, tu retombes sur terre et tu te rends compte que tu as juste vécu une histoire à hauteur d’homme, presque insignifiante mais qui va accompagner longtemps le personnage.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir sur *Batman Arkham Knight*, j'ai fini entièrement toutes les histoires, j'ai laissé de côté les "simulateurs activités machin" qui ne m'intéressent jamais dans les open worlds.

Forcé d'abandonner le second Mordor sur le pass xbox à cause d'un bug, j'avais envie de rester dans ce type de gameplay.
À leurs sortie j'avais joué sur x360 à Asylum (excellent). À Arkham City, une bonne suite avec un passage en monde ouvert qui n'a pas plu à tout le monde, je comprends l'évolution, je me dis que d'autres auraient râlés que le jeu n'évoluait pas s'il était resté sur le même modèle.
Et puis Origins m'a dégouté du genre. Je pensais que c'était juste parce que j'ai des envies de certains gameplay par phases, que je n'avais pas envie sur le moment, avec Knight je réalise que non, j'ai vraiment trouvé ce Origins pas bon. J'ai donc laissé de côté cette série depuis 2013.

Alors je lance plus pour tester que par envie, c'est pas une surprise et pourtant, un passage de x360 à PC fait toujours son petit effet sur la rétine. Je retrouve mes marques, le plaisir des énigmes de Riddler, la pseudo explication de pourquoi on se retrouve dans une zone sans civils, mouais (un gros avantage d'Asylum pour avoir une vraie raison)...
Hé mais en fait c'est une vraie suite à City, pas juste un nouvel épisode, l'histoire reprend où on avait laissé les Joker, Scarecrow et compagnie.
Pareil pour Batou, les compétences de City sont déjà débloquées (je me souviens de certaines) et on a de nouvelles à explorer. 
Pas trop convaincu par la batmobile, elle est plutôt bien utilisée finalement. Pas indispensable non plus, j'imagine qu'il fallait de la nouveauté, mais c'est un peu plus qu'un simple gadget.

Humpff. C'est un peu trop une vraie suite même, tout n'est pas repris dans les tuto et j'avais complètement oublié certaines possibilités d'utilisation avec les gadgets, découvertes un peu tard et qui m'auraient aidé. 
J'ai joué en normal, pas besoin de plus j'ai déjà eu du mal contre certains adversaires, surtout quand il y a plein d'ennemis qui se gèrent différemment. Les boucliers me posent problème et les matraques électriques je les gère mal. 
Donc équilibre plaisir/difficulté, normal me va parfaitement. 
J'ai fait toutes les énigmes du riddler, même si ça casse l'immersion par rapport à l'histoire (on est dans "l'urgence") c'est mon petit plaisir depuis le premier. Je les ai faites "en dehors" de l'histoire quand même, comme si je mettais le jeu en pause. Par exemple un soir je ne peux jouer que 30 mn à 1 heure, hop au lieu de vraiment jouer je faisais leur chasse. 
J'ai dû tricher pour une dizaine, la moitié parce que je n'aurais jamais trouvé la solution, l’autre moitié parce que j'en avais marre sur la fin. J'adore, mais 240 c'est beaucoup trop, la moitié serait bien assez. 
Et mauvais choix, il les faut tous pour le combat final contre le Riddler, ce qui va décourager, voire dégoûter, beaucoup de joueurs. 

Ce qui suit n'est que mon avis, pour éviter de coller partout des "je trouve" et "je pense". 
L'histoire est le point fort du jeu, LES histoires même. Alors que le précédent servait des prétextes pour croiser les vilains habituels, leurs apparitions sont plus cohérentes, les histoires secondaires plutôt bien travaillées et intéressantes (voir le topic sur les open worlds, ce point est souvent considéré comme faible). 
Certaines restent plus des éléments de gameplay redondants si on retire l'histoire, mais heureusement les moins intéressants sont assez courts. 
Et quand on lit les comics, l'identité du Chevalier est tout de suite devinée, mais c'est pas de la faute des devs. 
Il y a même une tension dramatique et j'ai été surpris quelques fois, ce qui est très rare dans un jeu. Je ne peux pas en dire plus sans spoiler.
La mort de personnages, l'excellente utilisation du Joker (toujours bien doublé), Batman qui se comporte en bon connard avec ses proches. Là encore si on lit ses histoires c'est pas nouveau, il veut les protéger c'est SA façon de voir et de régler les choses, mais ça ne change rien. Il leur ment, prend des décisions égoïstes, c'est un connard.
Et puis la fin. 
Elle me fait penser, dans l'idée, et comme l'aspect de la batmobile et d'autres éléments, à la trilogie de Nolan. Il a façonné une vision moderne du héros (même si les comics le font aussi) qui semble définir ce qu'est Batman à notre époque.

En tout cas c'est une vraie fin. Revenir dessus serait ridicule. 
Il y a une rumeur d'un nouveau jeu à venir, ça ne sera pas facile à faire. Garder le même système, donc en réinventant toute une histoire différente ? Trouver encore une raison pour être dans une zone sans civils (clairement, vue ma conduite, j'écrase 20 piétons tous les 100 mètres).
Ou bien inventer un nouveau jeu, nouveau gameplay, sachant que ceux là ont plu aux joueurs. 
Pas simple.

----------


## FericJaggar

En gros boulimique, j'ai fini *Prey : Mooncrash* à 100 % et maintenant je me sens triste et vide  ::cry:: 
Monsieur Arkane s'il vous plait, sortez une suite, vite vite  ::cry::

----------


## Catel

*Crash Bandicoot 3 N. Sane*

J'ai fini les cristaux ce qui me permet d'en parler ici mais en vrai il est tellement cool que j'essaie de viser le 100%.

Le meilleur de la trilogie et de loin  ::wub::  le plus facile aussi en vérité. Mais super varié, plein d'idées cool, plein de charme et de beaux décors. Les niveaux de glace ont été virés et l'abominable inertie qui va avec est limitée à quelques courts passages sur l'huile dans les niveaux Egypte.
Dans l'ensemble la trilogie N.Sane:
Crash 1: bon
Crash 2: crispant
Crash 3: très bon

----------


## Getz

Fini *Deliver Us The Moon*.




J'ai adoré  :Emo: 
Si vous aimez les jeux narratifs, avec pas mal d'exploration et quelques légères énigmes, et que vous êtes un minimum attiré par l'exploration spatiale, foncez.

L'histoire est intéressante, la narration réussie (en anglais sous titré FR, les traductions sont nickels. Le jeu est intégralement doublé en français, je n'ai pas essayé encore) le jeu tourne sur l'unreal engine et est plutôt beau (hormis certaines cinématiques du début du jeu bizarrement..), mais surtout nous fait vivre des scènes qui nous immergent vraiment dans notre rôle d'astronaute  :Bave: 

J'en dirais pas plus car c'est le genre de jeu où la découverte est le point central, mais vraiment si vous avez frissonné devant des films comme Gravity ou 2001, et que l'espace vous fascine, c'est une très bonne pioche!

Un petit bémol: c'est assez court (un peu plus de 4h)

----------


## Ruvon

Merci pour le retour  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Fini *Deliver Us The Moon*.
> si vous avez frissonné devant des films comme Gravity


Ma copine avait frissonné devant Gravity, je lui ai passé mon pull. 
Blague à part il a l'air prometteur en effet, merci du retour, je le conserve en wishlist.

----------


## Kaelis

Ça donne envie, je ne pense pas que les 4 heures me gêneraient... Je ne connaissais pas du tout, merci pour le retour en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> J'en dirais pas plus car c'est le genre de jeu où la découverte est le point central, mais vraiment si vous avez frissonné devant des films comme Gravity ou 2001, et que l'espace vous fascine, c'est une très bonne pioche!
> 
> Un petit bémol: c'est assez court (un peu plus de 4h)


J'ai vu Gravity hier et j'ai frissonné d'ennui. Par contre ton avis m'a donné envie de ce jeu que je wishliste de suite.

----------


## Zodex

Merci Getz !
deux questions cependant : il a été dit que le dernier "puzzle" du jeu avait un soucis de difficulté bien trop important, et que le jeu ce fini abruptement car la fin allait sortir en dlc gratuit peu après la sortie du jeu. Ça en est où sur ces 2 points ?

En tout cas je le prendrais c'est sûr, là pour l'instant j'ai acheté Tacoma en attendant. Et je lis les univers multiples de Baxter, tout à fait à propos ! (Les ressources de la Terre qui foutent le camps, les humains qui retournent sur la lune dans des brouettes pour se retourner, etc)

----------


## Petit parapluie

Gravity fallait le voir au cinéma. Même sur ma TV 4K avec hifi 5.1 l'effet wow, s'il est toujours là, est bien moins présent.

----------


## Getz

Je suis content que ça intéresse du monde  ::): 

Je rajouterais qu'il faut pas non plus être trop tatillon sur la crédibilité des technos utilisées, ça reste bien sur de la fiction.




> J'ai vu Gravity hier et j'ai frissonné d'ennui. Par contre ton avis m'a donné envie de ce jeu que je wishliste de suite.


Je l'ai seulement vu au cinéma, et je n'ai aucune envie de le revoir sur télé pour le coup, car je pense pas m'en prendre autant plein la tronche.
Si tu t'es ennuyé devant Gravity, je sais pas si tu accrocheras au jeu... L'intérêt que je porte au film et à ce jeu est énormément porté sur la fascination de l'espace, de la découverte, sur l'angoisse du vide, du manque d'oxygène, etc...




> Merci Getz !
> deux questions cependant : il a été dit que le dernier "puzzle" du jeu avait un soucis de difficulté bien trop important, et que le jeu ce fini abruptement car la fin allait sortir en dlc gratuit peu après la sortie du jeu. Ça en est où sur ces 2 points ?
> 
> En tout cas je le prendrais c'est sûr, là pour l'instant j'ai acheté Tacoma en attendant. Et je lis les univers multiples de Baxter, tout à fait à propos ! (Les ressources de la Terre qui foutent le camps, les humains qui retournent sur la lune dans des brouettes pour se retourner, etc)


J'avais vu ces review, et là il s'agit bien de la sortie officielle puisque la fin est bien intégrée!
Je n'ai pas eu de difficulté particulière par contre concernant les puzzles qui sont globalement très simples... Peut-être que les dev l'ont simplifié, je ne peux pas te dire...

Il y a pas mal de passages narratifs à la Tacoma, où l'on voit les hologrammes des anciens occupants. Je n'ai jamais lu de Baxter encore, mais ce que tu décris semble plutôt s'en approcher  :;):

----------


## Zodex

Merci pour tes réponses !

----------


## Ruadir

Je confirme : les puzzles ne sont pas insurmontables, il n'y a que très peu de difficultés. 
La fin est une véritable fin à la fois longue et satisfaisante...rien à voir avec la précédente tant décriée. 

Sinon, c'est effectivement un chouette jeu pour la passionnés de SF et de Walking Sim.  :;):

----------


## Zodex

Quel dommage que j'ai un gros week end de prévu, j'aurais bien enchaîné Tacoma et Deliver Us The Moon comme un gros sale.
Saleté de vie sociale.  :Emo:

----------


## Ruadir

> Quel dommage que j'ai un gros week end de prévu, j'aurais bien enchaîné Tacoma et Deliver Us The Moon comme un gros sale.
> Saleté de vie sociale.


En plus les jeux sont plutôt "complémentaires". 
Tacoma se concentre surtout sur les petites histoires, sur les individus et des problématiques contemporaines là ou Deliver Us The Moon offre une aventure spatiale qui englobe un problème plus général. 
J'ai une préférence pour Tacoma mais les deux sont de chouettes expériences.  

à noter l'arrivée de Moons of Madness dans quelques jours.  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> à noter l'arrivée de Moons of Madness dans quelques jours.


D'ailleurs :

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Si tu t'es ennuyé devant Gravity, je sais pas si tu accrocheras au jeu... L'intérêt que je porte au film et à ce jeu est énormément porté sur la fascination de l'espace, de la découverte, sur l'angoisse du vide, du manque d'oxygène, etc...


L'ennui dans Gravity ne vient pas de la contemplation de l'espace (c'est LE point fort du film) mais du personnage joué par Sandra Bullock, totalement manche, avec deux mains gauches et 10 pouces, psychologiquement dépressive voire névrosée (mais bon c'est pas grave on ne fait pas de bilan psy avant d'envoyer qq'un dans l'espace, n'est-ce pas), infoutue de visser deux boulons sans perdre sa visseuse-dévisseuse space-Makita, mais qui pilote un module chinois ou je ne sais quoi en feuilletant la version russe de Pif Gadgetoski 5 minutes. Gravity, c'est l'histoire d'une nouille en apesanteur.

----------


## Getz

> L'ennui dans Gravity ne vient pas de la contemplation de l'espace (c'est LE point fort du film) mais du personnage joué par Sandra Bullock, totalement manche, avec deux mains gauches et 10 pouces, psychologiquement dépressive voire névrosée (mais bon c'est pas grave on ne fait pas de bilan psy avant d'envoyer qq'un dans l'espace, n'est-ce pas), infoutue de visser deux boulons sans perdre sa visseuse-dévisseuse space-Makita, mais qui pilote un module chinois ou je ne sais quoi en feuilletant la version russe de Pif Gadgetoski 5 minutes. Gravity, c'est l'histoire d'une nouille en apesanteur.


 ::XD:: 

En effet, je me souviens maintenant avoir été assez exaspéré par Sandra Bullock, mais ma mémoire sélective avait expurgé tout ça pour n'en garder que le meilleur  ::lol:: 

Donc pour te rassurer: il n'y a pas Sandra Bullock dans Deliver Us The Moon.

----------


## Ruadir

> En effet, je me souviens maintenant avoir été assez exaspéré par Sandra Bullock, mais ma mémoire sélective avait expurgé tout ça pour n'en garder que le meilleur


Il ne faut pas avoir honte de ses goûts et surement pas pour un film de Alfonso Cuaron.
Perso Gravity a été la plus belle expérience de cinéma de ses 10 dernières années pour moi. Jamais vu un film récent qui maîtrise aussi bien la grammaire cinématographique à travers une idée si simple et des thématiques sérieuses. 
Plus je le regarde, plus je l'apprécie. Sincèrement, c'est le film qui m'a ouvert les yeux sur l'importance de la réalisation.

En revanche oui : c'est à voir sur grand-écran, clairement.

Pour en revenir à Deliver us The Moon, le jeu est plus classique et terre-à-terre, moins porté sur la symbolique. C'est avant tout une histoire de sf sympa qui se laisse suivre.
Par contre, il y a le monolithe Noir sur la lune, c'est cool.  :;):

----------


## Getz

> Par contre, il y a le monolithe Noir sur la lune, c'est cool. 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/10/13/f91...7444152.md.jpg


Ha putain je l'ai loupé! Excellent!

----------


## Galgu

Dans ma quête de finir tous les Metroidvania qui existent, j'ai fini hier *Treasure Adventure World* en 12h, best ending, 90%.

Vous avez peut-être entendu parler de Treasure Adventure Game, jeu gratuit, et bien adventure world c'est plus ou moins la même chose en peaufiné (graphismes completement refait, BO dédiée, compatibilité manette, quelques nouveautés pour allonger un poil la durée de vie...).

Ça fait son taff de metroidvania, avec un gros monde ouvert mais des zones inaccessibles sans le bon item. Le jeu est intéressant au début, un peu frustrant au milieu et très bien a la fin. Je le recommande a ceux qui comme moi font la chasse aux metroidvania, sinon il en existe des dizaines de bien plus intéressants et meilleurs.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Post inutile vu le jeu, mais voilà, j'ai fini *Celeste* Après l'avoir abandonné deux fois. un peu plus de cinq heures, 45 fraises récupérées.


Un peu comme tout le monde, j'ai vraiment adoré, en terme de gameplay, d'histoire, de mise en scène (la mini cut scene sur la crise d'angoisse du perso principal vers la fin m'a étonnamment marqué). Niveau graphique, oui c'est du pixel art c'est mignon mais c'est simpliste. On ne ressent pas forcément d'ambition, même si j'ai conscience que ce n'est pas le but recherché.

Mais dans le même style, j'ai subjectivement préféré *The End is Nigh*, dont la patte graphique est beaucoup plus tranchée et assumée (avec probablement un de mes twist préférés des 5 dernières années)

Bref aucun regret de l'avoir fait, mais peu de chances que je tente les DLC disponibles. Je trouve que le jeu se suffit amplement à lui-même, et que la courbe de difficulté a atteint son pic pour mon niveau. Je n'ai pas besoin d'aller faire des niveaux où il faut du skill de speedrunner. En vouloir plus serait de la gourmandise.

----------


## Mikch

*Bloodborne*. 150 ans après tout le monde. ::ninja:: 

C'était vraiment cool, ça me convient largement mieux que les Souls, plus nerveux, dynamique, encourage le joueur à être agressif. Par moment ça tient presque du BTU. Le seul reproche que j'ai à lui faire, c'est le farming de fioles de sang entre deux tentatives foireuses sur un boss (le Martyre de Logarius, si tu me lis... :tired: )

Vivement Bloodborne II, confirmé par Anonymous408657 sur 4Chan. ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

*Barry's Mod*, terminé en 3h00. 

Il s'agit d'un mod dans lequel on incarne Barry dans le manoir de RE1. Il y a quelques (très légères) modifications côté objets et autres mais ça reste très similaire à l'expérience originale. 
Ça pèse 200 mo et si vous aimez les RE à l'ancienne, c'est l'occasion de s'y recoller, c'est niquel.

----------


## Catel

*Spyro the Dragon*

A 120% en une dizaine d'heures. C'est un jeu pour les enfants, c'est très facile à part une poignée de passages avec la supercharge tordus ou rendus compliqués par la caméra. A part ça c'est un gameplay très léger, les niveaux sont tous différents entre eux mais pas toujours très marqués, le level design les rend assez souvent agréables à visiter mais il y a trop peu de curiosités.
C'est pas tellement mieux qu'un Yooka-Laylee par exemple.

Je mettrais 5,5/10.

----------


## ShotMaster

Spyro 2 est meilleur en tout point et là où refaire le 1 m'avait un peu gonflé sur la fin tellement c'est répétitif, refaire le 2 m'a pas du tout fait le même effet. Les niveaux sont plus marqués (et y'a pas de supercharge impossible à deviner), avec chacun quelques mécaniques bien identifiées.

----------


## Wolverine

*Binary Domain* : 

Un TPS qui a pris de l'âge mais qui reste sympathique.
Un aspect série B qui j'espère est volontaire parce que sinon c'est à peine mieux qu'un Gears of War ou un film avec Steven Seagal.  ::P: 
Un doublage français aux fraises, avec des accents bien de chez nous  ::lol:: 
Genre un américain ou japonais avec un bon accent marseillais.
Ca commence avec un postulat intéressant, on se dit qu'on va peut être avoir un scénario penchant légèrement vers du blade runne roudu Ghost in the Shell et finalement ... non.
Le scénario est relativement oublié pour laisser place à l'action. il y a juste à la fin où les mecs ont dû se souvenir qu'ils avaient pondu un scénar et font une petite réflexion pseudo-philosophique de 10 min.

Globalement, l'aspect action reste sympa, c'est du Gears of War "low-cost", on dégomme du robot à la pelle, ça part en morceau, on upgrade les armes et l'escouade avec des implants.
On a une rotation de personnage dans l'escouade pour apporté un peu de variété.

Mention spéciale : il y a un système de "confiance avec ses équipiers" que je n'ai pas trop poussé mais sur le papier c'est intéressant.

Les équipiers dialogues avec nous et attendent des réponses qui peuvent aller du basique oui/non aux réponses agressives genre "connard ou tu fais chier".
Pendant les phases d'actions si on reste passif ou qu'on fait un peu trop de tir ami, ça gueule et à priori, ça peut influencer sur la réaction de l'IA aux ordres qu'on peut leur donner (couverture, repli, chargez).
Il y a un système de commande vocal pour intéragir avec les alliés, je ne l'ai pas testé mais je trouve que l'idée originale.

----------


## Kaelis

Le marseillais au Pentagone c'est culte  ::lol::

----------


## pesos

> Spyro 2 est meilleur en tout point et là où refaire le 1 m'avait un peu gonflé sur la fin tellement c'est répétitif, refaire le 2 m'a pas du tout fait le même effet. Les niveaux sont plus marqués (et y'a pas de supercharge impossible à deviner), avec chacun quelques mécaniques bien identifiées.


Marrant je les ai fait récemment et j'ai préféré le premier au second. C'est effectivement plus brut de décoffrage et probablement moins varié mais j'ai trouvé ça plus sympa à jouer.

Là j'en suis au 3 et j'ai lâché en cours, je commence à faire une overdose de dragons.

----------


## ShotMaster

Comme quoi, les gouts.

Le 2 en plus a des scènes en début et fin de niveau d'un niveau de stupidité/drogue assez élevées qui m'ont bien fait marrer.

----------


## Kaelis

*Deliver Us The Moon* terminé aussi, 5 heures en prenant mon temps et c'était pas mal.

C'est bien réalisé et le gameplay est suffisant pour se sentir impliqué dans les événements même si il est sommaire.






J'ai trouvé l'histoire plutôt intéressante, on en apprend plus petit à petit et ça m'a motivé à continuer. Tout n'est pas nettement tranché, ça laisse un peu de place à l'imagination : on ne nous donne pas toutes les réponses et la fin a le mérite d'être "grise".

Il y a quand même deux choses qui affaiblissent l'expérience à mon avis. La première c'est le manque de vertige. Les séquences spectaculaires sont peu nombreuses, et sans exiger que ça pète de partout je m'attendais à plus de grands moments dans l'espace (contemplatifs ou explosifs, j'en retient un de chaque). On passe beaucoup de temps à bricoler en intérieur finalement.

Mais le plus gros problème c'est le manque de vie. Je me suis senti très seul pendant le premier tiers malgré la communication par radio, ça va mieux avec les hologrammes une fois sur le sol lunaire. Sauf qu'on joue un personnage avec un train de retard sur l'histoire, plus enquêteur qu'acteur. Je me suis même mélangé les pinceaux avec tous ces prénoms sans visage : j'ai pensé jouer un personnage, j'aurais préféré en jouer un autre et je crois même qu'on a fini par m'appeler par le nom d'un personnage secondaire ? Je suis peut-être bébête  ::ninja:: 

Pourquoi pas si on a pas un film du genre à se mettre sous la dent.

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *Snatcher* dans son unique version occidentale (à savoir Mega CD). Oui, la vieillerie de Kojima.

Ou comment se rappeler qu'un jeu narratif peut être autrement plus intéressant à jouer qu'un walking simulator chiant comme la mort  ::siffle::  (Sérieusement, jouez aux Zero Escape)
Ici on mène une enquête sur des robots prenant la place d'humains (les Snatchers du titre) dans une ambiance complètement inspirée par (voire repompée de) un mix de Blade Runner saupoudré de Terminator et un peu de guerre froide plus ou moins nucléaire aussi (oui, nous sommes clairement dans les années 80).
D'un point de vue mécanique, on mène une enquête relativement linéaire qui souffre un poil de son âge (quelques triggers un poil pénibles à activer) mais reste agréable. J'ai compté une unique énigme relativement capillotractée et deux instance de mots-clé tatillons un peu relous, ça reste honnête pour l'époque.
Le scénario, sans être exceptionnel ni éviter quelques clichés, fait bien le boulot dans son genre et se suit agréablement (petit bémol pour l'acte 3 qui comporte trop d'exposition passive). Il y a aussi plein d'infos et évènements secondaires totalement optionnels qui donnent vraiment bien vie au cadre du jeu et aux personnages en plus de quelques easter eggs, c'est franchement réussi à ce niveau.
Techniquement ça a bien vieilli. Environ 8 heures pour voir le bout, ça ne traîne pas et le rythme est bon.

En bref: plutôt du bon. Avertissement tout de même sur tous les dialogues doublés qui sont en anglais non sous-titré. Rien de compliqué mais il faut tout de même savoir suivre.

edit: et non la vanne du début n'est pas pour le jeu juste au dessus, je n'y ai pas joué

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Deliver Us The Moon* terminé aussi, 5 heures en prenant mon temps et c'était pas mal.
> 
> C'est bien réalisé et le gameplay est suffisant pour se sentir impliqué dans les événements même si il est sommaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puisque tu parles de flim, je conseille le très chouette *Moon* sorti en 2009.

----------


## Kaelis

Je ne l'ai jamais vu, j'essayerais de le rattraper  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai aussi terminé *System Shock: Enhanced Edition* et j'ai adoré explorer la station spatiale du jeu de fond en comble. Pas sûr que ça soit le terme exact mais dans le genre _dungeon-crawler_, je n'ai pas été déçu  ::): 

Pour commencer par le point qui fâche, c'est très difficile de prendre le jeu en main : les commandes sont assez archaïques et on se perd facilement dans les tonnes de raccourcis claviers et les très nombreux menus à l'écran. Pourtant je m'étais déjà fait la main avec Arx Fatalis  ::wacko:: 

Pour faire simple, on jongle en permanence entre un mode "FPS" classique avec le curseur verrouillé au centre de l'écran et un mode "Point & Click" avec le curseur libre d'aller cliquer sur l'environnement et l'interface.






Mais il ne faut pas se décourager : le premier étage de la station laisse le temps de s'habituer et de tout essayer. On est récompensé de nos efforts parce que ce système permet un affichage tête haute intégral et c'est un énorme plus pour l'immersion  ::): 

Ensuite je n'ai eu que des bonnes surprises : les combats ne sont pas aussi sommaires que je ne le pensais, l'arsenal est conséquent et l'on ne manque pas de munitions pour se défendre, le scénario est très intriguant surtout que je ne m'attendais qu'à la fameuse SHODAN... ce n'est pas si simple en fin de compte. SHODAN qui n'a pas volé sa réputation d'ailleurs, très inquiétante parce qu'elle fout les jetons évidemment mais aussi parce que je me suis fait prendre au piège plus d'une fois la gueule que j'ai tiré à l'antenne, quelle garce  :Sweat: 






Le jeu a de la gueule, les environnements sont variés et j'ai été étonné par le "volume" de chaque étage. Je suis un peu moins convaincu par la musique, pas toujours à-propos. Peut-être qu'elle déconne d'ailleurs, j'ai remarqué des variations musicales en fonction de ce qu'il se passe mais ça se déclenche n'importe comment.

On revient beaucoup sur ses pas mais ça reste raisonnable à mon goût. La gestion de la santé est un peu frustrante aux étages où l'on ne peut pas être ressuscité et les phases de "Cyberspace" sont plutôt nazes.

C'est super chouette, et pas étonnant qu'on puisse encore y prendre du plaisir 25 ans après la sortie  :;):

----------


## azruqh

> Pour commencer par le point qui fâche, c'est très difficile de prendre le jeu en main : les commandes sont assez archaïques et on se perd facilement dans les tonnes de raccourcis claviers et les très nombreux menus à l'écran.


J'étais tellement content de découvrir enfin de mythe du JV ! J'ai essayé cinq minutes, j'ai désinstallé. : /




> Mais il ne faut pas se décourager : le premier étage de la station laisse le temps de s'habituer et de tout essayer. On est récompensé de nos efforts parce que ce système permet un affichage tête haute intégral et c'est un énorme plus pour l'immersion


Je le résinstalle _ASAP_ !




> C'est super chouette, et pas étonnant qu'on puisse encore y prendre du plaisir 25 ans après la sortie


ET J'Y JOUE !!!! Merci pour le retour Kaelis. : )

----------


## Kaelis

Si ça peut te rassurer, on peut jouer la plupart du temps en "mode FPS". Il faut être patient quand le P&C s'impose (je reconnais que c'est pénible pour recharger une arme).

J'ai laissé le passage d'un mode à l'autre sur la touche "E". Par contre pour les clics gauche et droit en mode P&C, j'ai utilisé les deux boutons du pouce de ma souris.

Ah un dernier truc : il n'y a pas de "build" dans le jeu. On ramasse des améliorations dans la station. Le jeu est peu rejouable mais impossible de "rater" son personnage.

----------


## azruqh

> Si ça peut te rassurer, on peut jouer la plupart du temps en "mode FPS". Il faut être patient quand le P&C s'impose (je reconnais que c'est pénible pour recharger une arme).
> 
> J'ai laissé le passage d'un mode à l'autre sur la touche "E". Par contre pour les clics gauche et droit en mode P&C, j'ai utilisé les deux boutons du pouce de ma souris.
> 
> Ah un dernier truc : il n'y a pas de "build" dans le jeu. On ramasse des améliorations dans la station. Le jeu est peu rejouable mais impossible de "rater" son personnage.


Je mets tout ça en marque-ta-page dans un dossier _SYSTEM SHOCK_. J'ai VRAIMENT envie d'y jouer, mais l'accueil a été rude la première fois. Ton retour me rassure un peu, je repars à l'attaque dès que je peux... : )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pas de _mod_ sinon ?

----------


## Kaelis

Non j'ai lancé le jeu directement après l'avoir acheté. Définition et taux de rafraîchissement de mon écran directement supportées.

Seul pépin pour ne rien arranger au démarrage : touches en QWERTY  ::ninja::

----------


## azruqh

> Non j'ai lancé le jeu directement après l'avoir acheté. Définition et taux de rafraîchissement de mon écran directement supportées.
> 
> Seul pépin pour ne rien arranger au démarrage : touches en QWERTY


Tu fais bien de me le rappeler, je crois bien que la bascule QWERTY/AZERTY ne fonctionne plus une fois en jeu.

----------


## Galgu

> J'ai aussi terminé *System Shock: Enhanced Edition* et j'ai adoré explorer la station spatiale du jeu de fond en comble. Pas sûr que ça soit le terme exact mais dans le genre _dungeon-crawler_, je n'ai pas été déçu 
> 
> Pour commencer par le point qui fâche, c'est très difficile de prendre le jeu en main : les commandes sont assez archaïques et on se perd facilement dans les tonnes de raccourcis claviers et les très nombreux menus à l'écran. Pourtant je m'étais déjà fait la main avec Arx Fatalis 
> 
> Pour faire simple, on jongle en permanence entre un mode "FPS" classique avec le curseur verrouillé au centre de l'écran et un mode "Point & Click" avec le curseur libre d'aller cliquer sur l'environnement et l'interface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci pour le retour, ca donne envie effectivement.

Par curiosité, comment tu créés tes gifs dans le post  ?

----------


## Kaelis

Je fais des captures avec le malwa logiciel d'Nvidia.

Ensuite je fais des montages vite fait avec Vegas Pro Edit (version 14 chopée dans un Humble Bundle il y a quelques temps). Je n'ai aucune compétence en montage vidéo, je fais des trucs simples.

Enfin je balance les mp4 sur gyfcat.com (il y a peut-être mieux). Les vidéos sont converties en webm, intégrables sur le forum avec les balises [webm][/webm].

----------


## Momock

J'ai fini *Heaven's Vault*, un jeu de... je sais pas quoi. Je suppose que c'est mon premier walking-simulator?

Ça se passe dans un univers de type mille et une nuits, mais dans l'espace, avec des rivères qui connectent des lunes entre elles. On y joue une archéologue qu'on envoie sur les traces d'un collègue qui s'est perdu en recherchant on ne sait quoi. Et le "gameplay" consiste en se balader avec son robot/servant (relique d'une ancienne civilisation) et d'essayer de retracer l'histoire de ce monde en explorant des ruines, en parlant et en commerçant avec des gens (y'a un ptit côté Telltale games avec des décisions à prendre), tout en déchiffrant le langage de la civilisation perdue qu'on trouve par fragments sur un peu toutes les vieilleries qu'on ramasse.

C'est autour de ce dernier point qu'est centré le jeu en fait (et ce qui m'a fait sauter le pas): on procède à un travail de détective et d'élimination pour savoir à quoi correspond chaque glyphe (parmis les choix proposés! eh...) en fonction de l'utilité de l'objet, de l'endroit où on la retouvé, de son époque, et en se basant sur ce qu'on pense avoir déjà trouvé sur d'autres objets. Si on a le bon sens d'un glyphe sur trois ou quatre fragments différents le jeu en valide le sens, un peu à la manière d'Obra Dinn si on veut. Sauf que là si on utilise un mauvais sens pour un même glyphe sur plusieurs fragments le jeu finit par te dire que non, ça n'a plus de sens de continuer de croire que ça ai ce sens là).

C'est très simple en réalité. Mais j'ai accroché à la balade de bout en bout. Trouver le sens de certains objets importants modifie les dialogues du jeu (notre perso fait de nouvelles remarques ou établit des liens qu'il n'aurait pas pu établir si on avait râté certaines traductions) mais j'ignore à quel point ça a pu impacter la trâme (pareil pour les choix à la Telltale, qui n'ont pas l'air de changer grand-chose). J'imagine qu'on doit pouvoir arriver au bout de l'aventure quoi qu'il advienne? C'est pour ça que je pense que c'est un walking-simulor (ou plutôt un navigating-simulator vu le temps qu'on passe sur les rivières de l'espace. Il paraît qu'il n'y avait pas de voyage rapide à la sortie du jeu, heureusement qu'ils l'ont ajouté parceque sinon j'y passait la vie) plutôt qu'un jeu d'aventure.

Sinon y'a un new game+ où je présume que les sens trouvés sont déjà débloqué et qu'on essaie de trouver tous les fragments qu'on a loupé dans sa première partie et des faire des choix différents. Faudra que j'essaie.

----------


## Orkestra

Allez, des retours sur deux jeux que m'a offert Hyeud sur le topic des généreux, merci à lui  :;): 




Environ trois quart d'heure pour finir le jeu une première fois, un peu moins de deux heures pour chopper tous les achievements : on ne peut pas dire que _Pilgrims_ fasse durer le plaisir. Conçu à la base pour téléphones portables, si je ne m'abuse, le dernier jeu des créateurs de _Samorost_ se déguste comme une petite friandise ; un conte (inspiré de la tradition polonaise ?) qui prend les atours d'un Point 'n click très simplifié (je doute que vous soyez bloqué par une quelconque énigme dans le jeu) et où l'on s'émerveille devant la beauté des graphismes et des animations.

S'il décevra peut-être les fanatiques du genre à cause de sa trop grande simplicité, j'ai, pour ma part, adoré la balade ! Au point donc de relancer le jeu plusieurs fois pour obtenir tous les achievements (ce qui consiste principalement à trouver toutes les façons de résoudre une énigme), une tâche un peu redondante malgré tout, certains des succès se ressemblant beaucoup les uns les autres. Pour autant, ces petits challenges une fois réussis dans le jeu permettent chacun d'accéder à une image liée au succès en guise de récompense : un truc qui m'aurait paru tout nul dans n'importe quel autre jeu mais qui m'a motivé dans celui-ci sans que je sache dire pourquoi, sinon parce que ces "bons points" sont très mignons et que vraiment, cette patte graphique m'a beaucoup plu !

Bref, c'est très court, c'est très facile, c'est redondant si on vise le 100% et malgré tout j'ai trouvé ça super. Parce que c'est mignon, enchanteur et graphiquement très joli.




________________


*Touhou Luna Nights* :



_Touhou Luna Nights_ c'est un jeu qui s'inscrit dans l'univers "Touhou-Project", à la base une série de SHMUP créée par un type seul et qui a donné lieu à une montagne de side-projects créés par des fans allant du manga à l'animé en passant par divers genre de jeux-vidéos* : RPG, plateformers et, dans le cas qui nous intéresse ici, metroidvania-light. _Touhou_ un programme donc.

Et donc _Touhou Luna Nights_ c'est un jeu qui se présente comme un _Castlevania_ des années 2000 : on avance dans un monde plus ou moins labyrinthique, on tabasse du monstre puis du boss, on récupère des clefs ou de nouvelles capacités qui nous permettent d'aller voir ailleurs si on y est, et on remet ça jusqu'à la fin. Alors, on a beau avoir une jolie map et ne pas pouvoir avancer en ligne droite, le jeu est quand même très linéaire ; globalement, on explore zone par zone et on a peu de raisons de retourner dans une zone visitée précédemment une fois qu'on l'a terminée. Ce n'est pas ça qui fera se relever la nuit les fans du genre, mais sous ses abords très classiques et (il faut bien le dire) un peu basiques se cache un level design somme toute sympathique et rehaussé par endroits de petits "puzzles" liée à une mécanique de gameplay : le contrôle du temps.

Car oui, dans _TLN_ on peu  ralentir le temps quelques secondes voire l'arrêter carrément pour se faufiler entre les tirs ennemis. Une mécanique bien pratique contre les boss qui viennent nous rappeler que le jeu s'inspire à la base d'une série de SHMUP et qui ne se privent donc pas pour envahir l'écran de projectiles à éviter. À cela s'ajoute le mana (chacun de nos coups consomme une partie de la barre de mana, assez généreuse mais qui nous empêche d'attaquer une fois qu'elle est vide), un système de récompense du risque (éviter de justesse un projectile nous rend de la vie, s'approcher d'un ennemi ou d'un projectile lorsque le temps est arrêté nous rend du mana) et de gestion de son pouvoir d'arrêter le temps (lorsque le temps est arrêté, chacun de nos mouvement réduit la durée durant laquelle on peut stopper le chronomètre). Bref, un système pas simple à expliquer mais qui se révèle assez intuitif à prendre en main une fois le jeu lancé !

Sans être une promenade de santé, le jeu n'est globalement pas très compliqué et les morts sont peu punitives. Une fois que l'on a un peu exploré et qu'on sait à quoi ressemble une zone, on peut la retraverser rapidement sans trop de problèmes et les seuls pics de difficulté seront les boss. Or si la mécanique d'arrêt du temps est intéressante contre les boss, elle m'a semblé tout de même un peu trop généreuse et facilite grandement des combats qui paraissent pourtant assez ardus au premier coup d’œil. Les deux derniers boss restent tout de même relativement tendus à battre.

Je passe volontairement sur le scénario : il s'agit de mon premier jeu en rapport avec le _Touhou Project_ et si les habitués retrouveront certainement des personnages et des références qu'ils sauront appréciés j'ai pour ma part vu dérouler un script sympathiquement consensuel.

Après avoir terminé le jeu en 5 heures je peux dire que j'ai passé un bon moment mais qu'il me reste un petit goût d’inachevé : il manque certainement un peu de contenu, des choix un peu plus forts en matière de gameplay, la petite étincelle dont le jeu s'approche parfois sans jamais réussir à l'atteindre vraiment... _Touhou Luna Nights_ reste malgré tout un jeu très recommandable !

* C'est pas moi qui le dis, c'est Wikipédia.





*EDIT :* Et merci à Momock pour le retour sur _Heaven's Vault_, j'avais repéré le jeu il y a un moment et puis mon intérêt s'était... étiolé. C'est le deuxième retour positif que je lis en deux jours et qui me redonne envie de m'intéresser à ce jeu qui est un peu passé sous les radars.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est vrai que pour Pilgrims, c'était un peu chiant de courir partout pour pêcher du poisson et l'échanger contre de la gnôle tout ça pour en filer au monde entier  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

*Spyro 2*

A 100% en environ 10h.
Malgré qu'il y a plus de choses à faire, c'est le même "moui moyen" que le 1 en fait. Du 5,5/10. Déjà il faut prévenir que la Reignited Trilogy est plutôt mal optimisée : des saccades lors des chargements (et du coup au début des niveaux de vol libre), des cinématiques dont le son se coupe... Il n'y a guère de passages plate formes tordus, ni de grande créativité dans l'exploration de l'univers. Les épreuves secondaires sont pas ouf, surtout celles qui demandent d'avoir de la vitesse : la caméra est HORRIBLE et impossible à manier dès qu'il faut aller vite (et combien de fois j'ai cliqué sur le stick que j'essayais d'orienter, déclenchant la caméra fixe...). Ce qui rend aussi hyper chiant le boss de fin, niveau où tu accumules par ailleurs les preuves que ton soi-disant pote Hunter (traduit "Chasseur" en VF ?!") roule en fait pour le méchant. Bref hormis ça c'est ultra facile, ça se fait en ligne droite et puis voilà.

Pas étonnant qu'avec un matériau aussi basique, la série ait eu du mal à se renouveler.
Mes chefs d'oeuvre de la plate forme 3D cartoon sont toujours Fur Fighters et Psychonauts.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Fini *Borderlands 2*, du moins l'histoire en mode normal. J'ai eu du mal, j'ai abandonné ce jeu plusieurs fois en testant différents personnages, avant de finalement accrocher avec le perso de la sirène. 74h en tout, en faisant un max de quêtes annexes. Maintenant il me reste les DLC à faire mais j'ai cliqué sur la mauvaise option et j'ai activé le mode chasseur ultime, je dois refaire la missions principale pour débloquer les zones des DLC... On va laisser passer un peu de temps avant de recommencer je crois, je vais faire une overdose sinon.

Au final je trouve le jeu sympa mais sans plus: ça se laisse jouer, l'histoire, les dialogues, l'humour, tout ça est chouet, ainsi que les graphismes en cell-shading. Mais j'ai trouvé ça trop long pour pas grand chose, j'aurais bien plus apprécié un jeu plus ramassé sur une grosse dizaine d'heures. Beaucoup de déplacements aussi et l'impossibilité de se TP rendent certaines missions un peu relou.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Fini *Borderlands 2*, du moins l'histoire en mode normal. J'ai eu du mal, j'ai abandonné ce jeu plusieurs fois en testant différents personnages, avant de finalement accrocher avec le perso de la sirène. 74h en tout, en faisant un max de quêtes annexes. Maintenant il me reste les DLC à faire mais j'ai cliqué sur la mauvaise option et j'ai activé le mode chasseur ultime, je dois refaire la missions principale pour débloquer les zones des DLC... On va laisser passer un peu de temps avant de recommencer je crois, je vais faire une overdose sinon.


Tu peux retourner dans ta partie en mode normal en allant dans le mode de sélection de personnages normalement, et en re-choisissant ton personnage il va te demander dans quel mode de difficulté tu veux jouer.

Pour les DLC, je les ai tous faits et c'est quand même bien disparate. *Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep*, c'est d'office, pour les autres ça dépend de ce que tu cherches.

Et le bout rajouté récemment pour faire lien avec *Borderlands 3* est lui-même aussi long qu'un DLC.




> Au final je trouve le jeu sympa mais sans plus: ça se laisse jouer, l'histoire, les dialogues, l'humour, tout ça est chouet, ainsi que les graphismes en cell-shading. Mais j'ai trouvé ça trop long pour pas grand chose, j'aurais bien plus apprécié un jeu plus ramassé sur une grosse dizaine d'heures. Beaucoup de déplacements aussi et l'impossibilité de se TP rendent certaines missions un peu relou.


Je pense un peu pareil, tu me mets un tiers de combats en moins et le jeu devient tout de suite plus intéressant. Là c'est plutôt bourratif, et je suis content de l'avoir terminé (pour ne jamais le relancer).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Après Borderlands c'est un peu du H&S et un H&S sans combat ce serait un peu chiant non ?

----------


## ShotMaster

Ba toute la partie combat des Borderlands c'est un peu chiant donc autant abréger.

----------


## Zerger

Bah y'a Tales from Borderlands pour ça

----------


## Galgu

Je continue ma quête de finir tous les Metroidvania qui existent. Voici le batch de cette semaine (j'étais motivé) :

*Xeodrifters* (fini en 2h)


graphismes minimalistes, zone de jeu assez restreintes, quelques décisions de game design discutables (4 mondes non liés). Ce jeu n'a pas beaucoup d'ambition et se place dans la seconde partie de la liste des meilleurs metroidvania.

*孙悟空大战机器金刚 / Sun Wukong VS Robot* (Fini en 1.5H)

Je suis tombé dessus par hasard au coin d'un gros solde. C'est plus intéressant qu'il n'y parait. Il y a plus de secrets et presque une envie de refaire le jeu. Ca reste hyper limité en durée. Aucune explication sur les bonus/armes/fonctionnement des upgrades, j'ai dû aller consulter internet. Disons 5/10.

*Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap* (fini en 4H)

Une CLAQUE visuelle monumentale ! Je l'avais vu dans les trailers mais en y jouant on se régale visuellement du début a la fin. Le jeu - repris dans son intégralité - n'a pas perdu de son intérêt et reste parfaitement jouable en 2019. Avec la possibilité de switch le visuel (ancien/remake) ainsi que l'OST (midi/orchestrale) pour moi c'est l'exemple a suivre pour un "remake" de jeu. Un vrai enthousiasme se dégage du jeu a tout moment, même si on se perd on se dit c'est pas grave en profitant du jeu et amassant des golds si nécessaires. 8/10

*The Aquatic Adventure of the Last Human* (Fini en 3h)

Assez déçu au final... On nous explique pas grand chose, le scénario n'est pas creusé, le jeu est ULTRA buggé (j'ai dû mourir car des boss disparaissaient/se bloquaient, et cela plusieurs fois). C'est quasiment un boss-rush. L'ambiance a pas du tout fonctionné sur moi avec une OST trop simple et oubliable. Il se placera aisément vers la fin.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je comprends qu'on ne kiffe pas les combats de Borderlands, par contre je m'interroge : un Borderlands où tu n'aime pas les combats il reste quoi pour continuer à y jouer ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ba toute la partie combat des Borderlands c'est un peu chiant donc autant abréger.


Ouais alors que la partie loot et tri de l'inventaire, qu'est ce qu'on se marre.

----------


## Zerger

C'est comme si tu retirais les armes dans les Diablo ou le ballon de foot dans Fifa  :^_^: 

Tales from Borderlands est un cas à part, comme y'a pas de gameplay, ils se sont vraiment concentrés sur le scénario et l'humour, et pour le coup c'est génial. Ca se mate comme une web série (y'a des lets play silencieux sur youtube). Franchement, c'est à voir, le taff est énorme, et je pense que c'est ce qui a fait du mal à Borderlands 3. Après l'excellent Tales from Borderlands, les vieilles blagues sur le caca du 3 n'ont pas fait mouche (à merde  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Wulfstan

> Après Borderlands c'est un peu du H&S et un H&S sans combat ce serait un peu chiant non ?


Ça revient souvent, mais clairement j'y ai joué principalement pour l'histoire et l'humour quand je me me suis aperçu que les combats c'était pas trop ça. Et un 1/3 de combat en moins, ça fait quand même beaucoup de combat restant. Ensuite, pour ceux qui veulent grinder le loot et raider (mais vu que je n'avais même pas le courage de lancer un run dans la difficulté supérieure, je les applaudis), ils peuvent le faire sans que l'histoire principale soit trop encombrée.

J'aime les FPS, j'aime looter, mais ce ne sont clairement pas les points qui m'ont conquis dans *Borderlands 2*.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Là j'en suis aussi à la découverte de Borderlands 2, mais j'ai fait je pense l'erreur de faire les quêtes secondaires en run normal. Du coup vers la fin de ce run (là je suis dans la zone avec les pipelines de slag) je suis systématiquement au moins 5 niveaux au dessus de la zone. 

Je crois avoir lu qu'en second run, le niveau de la zone est égal à celui du joueur, c'est ça ?

----------


## Zerger

Ouais vu que la différence de niveau influe fortement sur les dégats infligés et reçues, tu vas te faire chier là  ::P: 
Je crois qu'en TVHM c'est pareil, c'est à partir du UVHM (le NG++) que les monstres et les quêtes scalent avec ton niveau.

Bon c'est pas très grave, zappe les quêtes annexes et les ennemies devraient bientot te rattraper. Les quetes secondaires tu les fais seulement si tu es sous-level (ou si tu es un gros complétioniste)

----------


## Woshee

Non mais pour que le jeu soit fun, faut y jouer avec des potes. J'ai joué pas mal tout seul, et pas mal avec des potes, clairement à plusieurs le jeu est bien plus cool.

----------


## Zerger

Allez hop, *Risen 2* fini et c'était cool  ::): 

C'est du Gothic comme on aime, mais qui essaie de renouveler un peu la formule. Je reste un peu sceptique sur l'équilibrage des compétences: pistolet et intimidation ne servent à rien, on perd la magie élémentaire pour de la magie voudou qui aurait pu être super classe, sauf qu'on se rend rapidement compte que ce sont juste des sorts utilitaires et situationnels.
Mais ce n'est pas très grave car au final, le jeu reste très plaisant. L'univers de pirate m'a vraiment convaincu, je me suis régalé à explorer ces îles paradisiaques, à explorer les moindres recoins à la recherche de trésors, surtout que le jeu est franchement beau quand on se rappelle ce que donnaient les gothics et risen précédents. Les quêtes annexes et les discussions avec les PNJ sont toujours aussi intéressantes. Seul bémol, ils ont voulu donner un vrai caractère au héros et du coup, on se retrouve à jouer un connard totalement irrespectueux et qui se fout de tout. Rien de méchant, mais ca surprend quand la seule option de dialogue pour dire au revoir à un gnome se résume "C'est ca, casse-toi!"  ::huh:: 

Au final, on suit l'aventure sans souci, surtout que le jeu ne se fout pas de notre gueule niveau contenu, il m'a fallut une quarantaine d'heures pour en venir à bout, en faisant l'impasse sur le DLC de l'île au trésor car je commençais à saturer. Comme d'habitude avec les gothic, la fin du jeu se résume à enchainer les combats sans gros intérêt tellement on est devenu un dieu sur patte.

Bref, pour 4 euros en promo, je n'ai aucun regret. Comme pour Gothic 3, je me suis tellement pris au jeu, que je peux cartographier de tête toutes les îles, je peux facilement me remémorer les différents lieux  parcourus tellement j'ai pris plaisir à tout explorer. Je suis juste un peu triste d'avoir fait définitivement le tour de cette serie Gothic/Risen qui reste pour moi, une référence en terme de RPG  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ouais alors que la partie loot et tri de l'inventaire, qu'est ce qu'on se marre.


Oh purée oui, que c'est fun d'échanger les armes avec cette UI de merde. Quel génie à penser que mettre une toute petite croix pour tagger une arme en +/- était une bonne idée ? J'ai trop ragé sur cette interface pourrie..

----------


## Ammoodytes

J'ai fini *Disco Elysium*. En 31 heures et 4 sessions (!).

C'était génial.

Achetez-le.

----------


## Aza

> J'ai fini *Disco Elysium*. En 31 heures et 4 sessions (!).
> 
> C'était génial.
> 
> Achetez-le.


ça a l'air mou. Et si j'veux lire des pavés, je lis un livre. Et je parle pas bien Anglais. Dommage, la DA a l'air cool :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Allez hop, *Risen 2* fini et c'était cool


t'm'a donné envie, j'l'ajoute à ma liste de souhaits ^^ (y'a déjà genre 30 jeux XD) (tricheur ton screen il vient d'la page Steam ^^)

----------


## Tahia

> ça a l'air mou. Et si j'veux lire des pavés, je lis un livre. Et je parle pas bien Anglais. Dommage, la DA a l'air cool :/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> t'm'a donné envie, j'l'ajoute à ma liste de souhaits ^^ (y'a déjà genre 30 jeux XD) (tricheur ton screen il vient d'la page Steam ^^)


Fais gaffe Aza, j'ai kiffé Risen 2 aussi, mais bordel c'est hardcore.  :^_^:

----------


## amiral_slip

> Allez hop, Risen 2 fini et c'était cool


peut pas le lancer chez moi, ce jeu ne veut tourner que sur des becanes pourvues de CG nvidia... Pensez y si vous etes pas client du cameleon.

On peut apparament contourner le soucis en installant le driver Nvidia (si si on peut meme quand on a pas de geforce) mais j'ai pas envie que ce driver viennent fiche le dawa dans mon install pour 1 seul jeu.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> peut pas le lancer chez moi, ce jeu ne veut tourner que sur des becanes pourvues de CG nvidia... Pensez y si vous etes pas client du cameleon.
> 
> On peut apparament contourner le soucis en installant le driver Nvidia (si si on peut meme quand on a pas de geforce) mais j'ai pas envie que ce driver viennent fiche le dawa dans mon install pour 1 seul jeu.


J'ai une RX480 et il marche très bien, c'est quoi cette histoire ? ::blink::

----------


## thomzon

Fini Elex, le dernier Piranha Bytes.

Ca reste du Piranha Bytes, donc si on aime la formule ça marche. Par contre c'est clairement celui que j'aime le moins tous Gothic/Risen confondus.
Je préfère quand ils se limitent dans la taille de leur monde, là c'est trop grand, et surtout trop vide. Je n'ai pas ressenti ni le besoin ni l'envie d'explorer chaque recoin de la map.
La progression du perso est aussi un peu moins fluide que dans leurs jeux précédents. J'ai choisi la voie des Clercs (gun + psi), et je suis passé en gros de "fiote", à "je me défends un peu mais j'évite les groupes et les gros monstres", puis directement à "je mets les pieds où je veux Little John".

Un bon moment globalement mais contrairement à leurs précédents jeux, peu de chance que je retouche à celui-là un jour.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et si j'veux lire des pavés, je lis un livre. Et je parle pas bien Anglais. Dommage, la DA a l'air cool :/


Beh du coup si tu veux de la DA tu peux aller visiter une galerie de peintures, par exemple. Si un livre remplace des pavés de texte, ça doit faire l'affaire.

----------


## Tremex

Bug d'édition finale, voir message suivant

----------


## Tremex

*Star Controls : Origins*, terminé en presque 40 heures.

Si vous connaissez les jeux Space Rangers, on va dire que ce Star Control en ressemble à une version simplifiée (et beaucoup moins longue). Vous êtes le seul capitaine disponible à bord du premier (et seul) vaisseau interstellaire de l'Humanité, sous la direction de l'organisation Star Control, justement, et c'est parti pour rencontrer divers extra-terrestres tordus, ou plus gênants, méchants. Car la race dominante du secteur a capté le spot publicitaire de Star Control ! et ça a attiré son attention, ce qui est une mauvaise idée pour notre survie. Donc il va falloir trouver des alliés et c'est votre boulot.

Bref, un poil d'humour pas désagréable. Comme je le disais, très simplifiée par rapport à Space Rangers : un seul rôle, pas de grosses quêtes secondaires, pas de commerce, pas d'usure du matériel, peu d'améliorations disponibles, un seul vaisseau, un seul gros ennemi.
Principale activité à part le scénario : explorer les centaines d'étoiles du secteur, toutes avec de 2-3 à plus de 20 planètes/astres explorables, sur lesquelles on capte diverses ressources que l'on peut revendre.
En fait on peut récupérer tout le tableau de Mendeleiv et même plus, mais aucune possibilité de craft comme dans le vieux SpaceForce / Rogue Universe. On revend tout contre des crédits (pardon, des "points de ressources universels" etpicétou). On trouve aussi des épaves de vaisseaux qui rejoindront votre flotte et des ruines qui donnent des infos de quête ou un peu de matériel.
Bref, du grind avec un petit véhicule d'exploration dont la maniabilité sur certains astres accidentés m'a rappelé les pires moments du Mako de Mass Effect... Sinon, c'est tout mignon kikinou, les planètes font l'équivalent de 1-2 kilomètres de diamètres, avec des niveaux de danger variables, certains nécessitant d'améliorer le véhicule atterrisseur.

Combats poussifs : outre votre vaisseau, vous disposez d'une flotte de combat que vous pouvez engager contre des hostiles. Mais attention : comme dans un nanar asiatique, même s'il y a plusieurs ennemis il faut les boxer un par un, en engageant un seul vaisseau de votre flotte à la fois. Si vous perdez, vous passez au suivant jusqu'à game over, sinon vous passez à l'ennemi suivant... 
Au demeurant, vous vous contentez des vaisseaux que vous ramassez au cours de vos explorations, ou vous pouvez en acheter, ou vous pouvez aussi "taper" vos alliés, au moins jusqu'ç un certain point. Sur la fin, j'ai tout remplacé par du croiseur mercenaire (j'ai trouvé un point de vente de ce modèle par hasard), car ça tire à très longue portée, j'ai donc joué avec une allonge supérieure à celle de beaucoup des ennemis, c'est plus facile...).
L'I.A peut théoriquement résoudre les combats mais à oublier. Donc vous prenez les commandes de votre vaisseau, et ça se manœuvre comme l'antédiluvien Asteroids de 1979 (ou certains combats de Space Rangers, là encore).
Je n'ai toujours pas décidé si c'est un jeu purement clavier/souris ou manette. Mais comme je joue au gamepad main gauche, le problème ne s'est pas posé en ces termes !

Ça devient vite répétitif... J'aurais préféré des combats automatiques de flotte, ou du RPG type Star Wolves où l'on peut engager quelques vaisseaux avec de la pause tactique pour gérer un peu les combats. Le seul comportement collectif vient dans le combat final, quand il n'y a plus grand-chose à faire qu'un petit combat de boss finalement plus facile que les précédents. Et beaucoup d'aller-retours pour réparer, faire le plein, racheter certains items ou simplement causer pour les quêtes.

Quelques quêtes secondaires, comme celle où vous devez vous expliquer sur votre technologie. Marrant mais bâclé en quelques lignes de dialogue. D'ailleurs certaines menaces pesant sur l'Humanité sont vite éludées (ou gardées pour les DLC ?), il y a un manque de profondeur scénaristique là-dessus.

Bref, j'ai aimé les graphismes, l'humour, l'ambiance générale, assez bonne ergonomie, pas de bugs remarquables, mais ce n'est pas le jeu du siècle. Et quarante heures pour ça c'est un peu trop long même si je n'ai pas trop vu le temps passer, sauf à un ou deux moments où la maniabilité de l'atterrisseur citée plus haut m'a exaspéré. J'aurais pu grinder moins, j'avais largement assez de ressources à la fin.
J'aurais même presque envie de jeter un œil sur la série originale, mais jouer en émulation MS-DOS, je ne sais pas trop...

----------


## Louck

*Prey: Mooncrash*

J'avais bien aimé le jeu original - par son thème et son gameplay - et l'extension offrait une expérience différence, dans le style roguelike. Je me suis alors dit: Pourquoi pas!

Ayant fini le jeu de base, l'extension est assez facile à jouer. Au départ, même si on commence avec rien, il n'est pas compliqué de trouver de quoi s'équiper assez vite pour affronter les grosses bêtes.
Au fur et à mesure de l'avancé, le jeu s'ajoute un chronomètre, de nouvelles règles, de nouveaux obstacles, sous la forme de variable... cependant, le jeu ne devient pas plus difficile en soit: on connait mieux la map, on s'équipe plus facilement en début de partie (l'objet qui permet de récupérer du temps est affreusement OP) et on sait quoi s'attendre... ou presque.

En réalité, le jeu ne devient pas plus difficile. Il devient plus frustrant: Un lieu devient difficilement accessible, car le tram est désactivé quand on ne le souhaite pas. Un objectif qui prend des heures à se réaliser, car il manque des neuropoints ou un objet spécifique (je te maudit, l'anti-rad!). Ou un point d’intérêt qui devient impossible à atteindre dans un secteur sans électricité, après avoir subi une hémorragie par une tourelle cachée dans un couloir sombre. Ces petites choses qui donnent l'impression que tu ne seras jamais assez prêt, et que le jeu te crachera dessus dans tout les cas.

Néanmoins, ce n'est pas de la mauvaise frustration. C'est même le but du jeu: prévoir l'imprévu. Toujours se parer de médocs et d'outillages pour pouvoir se parer des mauvaises conditions. Toujours avoir 2 tours d'avance afin de s'assurer que notre personnage puisse s'enfuir de la Lune, même si sa mission ne consiste qu'à monter un simple escalier. Forcément, après s'être préparé mentalement avec les différentes missions de chaque personnage, la mission finale - sauver les 5 personnages en une seule tentative - devient une ballade de santé...

... jusqu'à qu'un soucis de radiation vient pourrir un de mes pions sur cet échiquier dantesque. Et on recommence! Grrr.


Mais bref! Ce fut une bonne expérience  ::): . La fin devient un peu lourd et très facile - après 15h de parties et la map dans sa poche. Mais le jeu en lui même est très sympa.

----------


## FericJaggar

Les anti-rads et les modules pour réparer tram et portails tu finis par les trouver dans les mêmes endroits, ce n'est plus vraiment un problème.
C'est un peu comme travailler une partition, au début tu es lent et maladroit, et à la fin tu prends beaucoup de plaisir à l'exécuter parfaitement.

----------


## Louck

C'est ca.

Pour l'anti-rad, j'ai vraiment galéré, à cause d'une connerie: j'en avais trouvé un au début de partie et je l'avais mis directement dans le conteneur. Après avoir récupéré les boissons et la bouffe, j'ai voulu les rajouter dans ce même conteneur mais... au lieu de l'ouvrir, par une faute de frappe et en allant trop vite, j'ai utilisé l'anti-rad qui était dedans :/.
J'ai passé ensuite deux heures à chercher un second anti-rad, mais en vain. Au bout d'un moment je suis tombé sur sa recette, je l'ai craft au plus vite avant de le mettre dans le conteneur. Sauf que j'étais vraiment nul par la suite: j'ai activé le canon mais je n'ai rien compris sur ce qu'il fallait faire, je n'ai pas réussi à me mettre dans le sas en moins d'une minute x).

Bref, la prochaine partie, j'ai trouvé l'anti-rad dans le premier coffre que j'ai ouvert, c'étais beaucoup plus simple  ::P: .

----------


## Supergounou

*The King's Bird* (2018)



Plateforme.

Très bon petit jeu plateformer "harcore", avec une prise en main fluide et de bonnes sensations de gameplay puisqu'il faut utiliser au maximum le "momentum" (l'accélération) du personnage pour progresser. Pour cela, trois bouton, l'un pour sauter, l'autre pour dasher, et le dernier pour planer.

La difficulté augmente progressivement, et si au début on gigote un peu n'importe comment afin de progresser, vers la fin le jeu se transforme en die&retry pur jus dans lequel il faudra savoir manier à la perfection son personnage. Dommage que les mécaniques de jeu soient mal amenées, souvent il faut tatonner pour avancer, et c'est un peu con parce que le gameplay est vraiment complexe (mais diablement bon une fois qu'on gère).

Y a vaguement une histoire au milieu de tout ça, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir suivi. L'OST et la DA sont correctes, mais oubliables.

Je recommande, pour ceux qui recherchent un plateformer difficile mais grisant et original.

----------


## Silenius

J'ai regardé la page steam.4,19 euros jusqu'au 1 Novembre .A ce prix la je fonce ! :;):

----------


## Galgu

> J'ai regardé la page steam.4,19 euros jusqu'au 1 Novembre .A ce prix la je fonce !


tu as ce bundle toujours actif avec le jeu inclus. Ne pas oublier les 7% off avec le code SCREAM666

----------


## amiral_slip

> J'ai une RX480 et il marche très bien, c'est quoi cette histoire ?


Je suis étonnement, je l'ai relancé a l'instant et j'ai plus de problemes (MAJ drivers entre 2)

pourtant le bug existe bien, a cause des nvidia physX.

----------


## bichoco

J'ai terminé récemment:

*A Plague tale: Innocence*
Très bon, j'ai vraiment apprécié l'aventure de cette ado et de son jeune frère. C'est très dirigiste, linéaire, le gameplay infiltration est basique mais on ne s'ennuie jamais, c'est varié et très bien mené.
Je n'avais pas entendu parler du jeu il y encore peu et ce fut clairement une bonne surprise, d'autant plus que le studio n'a pas l'air bien gros  et pourtant ils ont sorti un jeu très réussi visuellement, techniquement comme artistiquement, le tout avec une bonne mise en scène et un doublage français convainquant.
Il me fait penser aux jeux "grand spectacle" de sony comme le premier uncharterd, certes le gameplay est limité et la maniabilité des persos trop rigide mais régulièrement les mécaniques changent et si le level-design est très cloisonné sur la plus grosse partie du jeu c'est suffisamment bien fait pour ne pas subir une impression d'enferment.
Je le recommande!  :;): 



*Vampyr*
Studio français là aussi, mais les similitudes s’arrêtent là... C'est nettement moins bon.
J'avais laissé tomber le jeu il y a quelques mois à cause de ses combats incessants et complètement pétés, puis j'ai décidé de reprendre le jeu avec l'ajout du mode histoire (comprendre mode facile voir très facile, et faut recommencer à zéro). Avec ce mode les combats deviennent bien plus faciles et il y a moins de respawn de mobs (mais toujours beaucoup de combats), ce qui permet de suivre l'histoire.

De toute façon il faut être clair on ne joue pas à Vampyr pour ses combats, peu importe la difficulté, c'est trop bancal entre les soucis de lock, de caméra, de hitbox ou de gestion foireuse de la stamina... bref autant jouer en facile et se focaliser sur l'histoire et l’atmosphère de cette vision crépusculaire de Londres. Ah un autre défaut du mode normal et des combats: le déjà léger aspect roleplay du jeu est complètement pété, tout simplement parce que le seul moyen de progresser dans les quêtes est de se battre, il n'y a aucune autre alternative (dommage pour un médecin...) et le seul moyen de gagner suffisament d'xp est de bouffer des humains "plus ou moins" innocents...bref adieu le roleplay et les cas de conscience du médecin qui ne veut pas céder à la Bête... sauf si on accepte de combattre des adversaires 15 ou 20 niveaux au dessus du sien ( c'est au delà de la purge à ce niveau).

Le mode histoire permet au moins de choisir librement si on veut être un "enoch" surpuissant ou garder notre humanité, même si le côté RP reste très limité et l'influence du joueur sur l'histoire est minime (il y a 3 fins différentes je crois) idem pour l'aspect médecin qui se limite à scanner chaque pnj pour connaitre sa maladie et lui donner le médoc adéquat (chaque recette de médicament est débloqué au fil de l'avancement de la trame principale) bref super anecdotique voir chiant quand tout le monde tombe malade à la chaîne! Sur le papier c'est une bonne idée mais dans les faits ça plombe le jeu.

Pour autant tout n'est pas à jeter, tout la partie artistique est réussi que se soit le visuel: la décrépitude de Londres en proie à la peste est pas mal rendue, ou encore la musique (pas assez varié par contre) et même l'écriture de la trame principale. Par contre dès qu s'éloigne de l'axe principale c'est plus ça, les quelques annexes sont inintéressantes avec des PNJ on-s'en-fout et des dialogues plats et redondants. Le level-design très cloisonné forçant les allers-retours n'aide pas...
Bref sur pas mal de points le jeu se vautre mais au final je suis quand même allé jusqu'au bout, l'histoire se suit avec plaisir et l'univers est sympa...à condition de faire abstraction du reste.

----------


## akaraziel

> De toute façon il faut être clair on ne joue pas à Vampyr pour ses combats, peu importe la difficulté, c'est trop bancal entre les soucis de lock, de caméra, de hitbox ou de gestion foireuse de la stamina... bref autant jouer en facile et se focaliser sur l'histoire et l’atmosphère de cette vision crépusculaire de Londres. Ah un autre défaut du mode normal et des combats: le déjà léger aspect roleplay du jeu est complètement pété, tout simplement parce que le seul moyen de progresser dans les quêtes est de se battre, il n'y a aucune autre alternative (dommage pour un médecin...) et le seul moyen de gagner suffisament d'xp est de bouffer des humains "plus ou moins" innocents...bref adieu le roleplay et les cas de conscience du médecin qui ne veut pas céder à la Bête... sauf si on accepte de combattre des adversaires 15 ou 20 niveaux au dessus du sien ( c'est au delà de la purge à ce niveau).


Je comprendrai jamais cette critique alors que j'ai moi-même fini le jeu en normal sans difficulté, en ne bouffant que deux humains (mais deux grosses pourritures, ce qui est finalement assez rare dans le jeu). Car même si les mobs ont parfois un niveau plus élevé, ils ne sont pas forcément insumontables, surtout que y'a quelques sorts très efficaces.

----------


## bichoco

> Je comprendrai jamais cette critique alors que j'ai moi-même fini le jeu en normal sans difficulté, en ne bouffant que deux humains (mais deux grosses pourritures, ce qui est finalement assez rare dans le jeu). Car même si les mobs ont parfois un niveau plus élevé, ils ne sont pas forcément insumontables, surtout que y'a quelques sorts très efficaces.


C'est pas insurmontable certes, j'avais d'ailleurs pas mal avancé en mode normal 

Spoiler Alert! 


(après le combat avec la sœur et donc l'arrivé dans le dernier quartier, celui des bourgeois)

 mais les combats hyper nombreux et donc les morts (de mon perso) à la chaîne qui en découle ont eu raison de ma patience, j'ai du refaire bien 20 fois certains combats de boss (le pire étant le gars avec une sorte de lance-flamme sur les docks avec ses alliées qui repop... et c'est pas vrai un boss). Je me doutes que pour quelqu'un avec un meilleur niveau que moi dans ce genre de jeu c'est moins problématique.

----------


## Ginfizz

Fini *Disco Elysium*

Une belle expérience qui m’a absorbé pendant une dizaine de jours (ou plutôt soirées), durant lesquels j’ai vécu une enquête policière, découvert un monde, son histoire et celles de ses habitants, tout un tas de secrets, … et j’ai même découvert qui j’étais moi-même (!)

J’ai particulièrement apprécié le concept innovant, la réalisation artistique et bien sur l’écriture excellente. 

Pour autant je ne le conseillerais pas à tout le monde, ses qualités de ‘jeu d’auteur’ pouvant être ses défauts selon les joueurs.

Pour la question de la rejouabilité, je pense que si l’histoire restera globalement la même, ce que nous-même deviendrons durant celle-ci sera très différent selon le personnage que l’on construira.

Du coup je ne suis pas tenté de refaire une partie tout de suite, mais j’imagine que d’ici quelques temps ce pourrait être très agréable de retourner dans les quartiers de la Martinaise, et de recommencer l’aventure sous un autre angle. D’autant qu’il y a quelques quêtes que j’ai laissé de côté, comme celle du mort sur le promontoire, que j’aimerais bien élucider.

----------


## barbarian_bros

*Wasteland 2 Director's Cut.*

Après une grosse soixantaine d'heures de jeu j'arrive au bout.
J'avais backé le jeu sur Kickstarter, commencé une partie puis abandonné à cause des bugs et de la VF baclée.
J'avait relancé une partie à la sortie de la Director's Cut mais j'étais pas allé très loin.

Plusieurs années après je m'y suis remis avec l'annonce de la sortie prochaine de Wasteland 3.

Bref : la Director's Cut est bien plus jolie que la version d'origine, les graphismes ne sont pas exceptionnels mais restent bien lisibles. Les combats sont plus tactiques, on peut viser, se mettre en embuscade ou à couvert, et varier les modes de tirs.
L'écriture est prenante, et il y a pas mal de situation où il n'y a pas de bon choix.
La VF reste largement perfectible, mais au moins c'est lisible et compréhensible. 

Je jouais dans le 2eme mode de difficulté, et si j'ai eu du mal au début dans certains combats, ça n'a rapidement plus été le cas une fois les persos un peu évolués dans leurs compétences (faudra quand même m'expliquer pourquoi avec 10 en fabrication d'armes, j'arrivais à 80% de chance de destruction lors du démontage pour récupérer des mods d'armes...)
Je n'ai pas retrouvé le gap de difficulté entre l'Arizona et la Californie, dont beaucoup se plaignaient dans la version de base, peut-être parce que mes persos étaient déjà d'assez haut niveau lors du voyage (je ratisse la carte et essaye de de finir toutes les quêtes), ou parce qu'ils ont fini par équilibrer la Californie.

Bref un très bon moment passé dans cet univers post-apo, plus qu'à attendre le 3eme épisode. Je pense pas me faire le 'New Game +' (à la fin de la partie les persos sont exportés avec leurs caractéristiques, compétences et talents, et on peut les utiliser dans une nouvelle équipe pour une nouvelle partie, mais avec l'équipement pourri du départ).

----------


## Supergounou

*Beat : The Game* (2017)



 ::O: 

J'aurai du mal à recommander ce jeu, tellement l'expérience est courte (45mn) et complètement perchée. Grosso merdo c'est un jeu d'aventure basé sur le son. Une expérience, très courte, plutôt incompréhensible, complètement psychédélique. J'arrive pas trop à comprendre l'intérêt, mais faut avouer que ça se laisse "jouer". Une espèce de démo qui pourrait laisser place à un truc bien plus ambitieux mais j'y crois pas trop.

Pour les curieux uniquement.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je pose ici aussi mes impressions sur *Disco Elysium*, déjà partagées dans le topic des généreux.

C'était vachement bien.  :Emo: 

Je ne m'étendrai pas trop, je suis loin d'être un expert en jeu de rôle et j'ai peur que mes mots rendent imparfaitement justice à cette aventure. Plutôt que de vous en dévoiler le contenu, découverte passionnante que je ne souhaite gâcher pour personne, je vous parlerai plutôt en termes de ressenti et d'émotions.

Car le jeu est très fort de ce côté-là : implication, immersion sont les maîtres-mots du début de partie, où l'on ne peut que s'émerveiller du soin apporté à l'écriture, aux options de dialogue et à la cohésion de cet univers qui se dévoile peu à peu. On ressent aussi, dans quasiment chaque situation, un potentiel : celui de l'approcher autrement, d'y incarner un personnage différent, et d'accéder par ce biais à une nouvelle facette d'une réalité jamais univoque... l'essence-même du JDR (dirais-je peut-être, si j'y connaissais quoi que ce soit). Qu'importe si le deuxième, le troisième run devaient finir par buter sur les nécessaires limites de cette flexibilité, l'impression de pouvoir jouer comme on le souhaite, quitte à partir assez loin en roue libre, est extrêmement forte, et nous fait vite prendre l'habitude d'assumer nos choix et leurs conséquences et d'avancer, plutôt que de rembobiner les situations pour chercher le "meilleur" dénouement.

Je ne m'explique pas que cette histoire ait pu m'intriguer et me passionner à ce point alors que je ne suis pas particulièrement friand d'enquêtes policières, de polars ou autres histoires de détectives. Peut-être est-ce parce qu'on va ici bien au-delà, dans cette espèce de livre-dont-vous-êtes-le-héros où l'introspection apparaît rapidement comme une partie centrale de l'aventure. Sans vouloir en occulter l'interactivité, je dirais que par moments, _Disco Elysium_ se joue un peu comme on lirait un excellent livre : parfois accroché comme un possédé, enchaînant des heures et des heures au-delà du raisonnable parce que non, il est impossible de lâcher le fil maintenant ; parfois riant aux éclats, parfois au contraire tellement submergé par l'émotion qu'on se dit : "waow... petite pause, là".

Non habitué au genre, ce sont d'abord les sirènes de la hype qui ont éveillé ma curiosité. Le jeu de rôle apparaissant souvent comme une affaire d'initiés, il m'a fallu quelques encouragements (et, avouons-le, un peu de chance  ::trollface:: ) pour franchir le pas. Avec le recul, je suis très content de l'avoir fait, et je recommanderais honnêtement _Disco Elysium_ à quiconque se sentant, même assez vaguement, intéressé ou intrigué par la proposition, avec pour seule réserve la barrière de la langue : en attendant une éventuelle traduction, il faut effectivement être à l'aise en anglais pour en profiter pleinement. Encore un grand merci à ajcrou, donc, pour cette aventure dont je garderai un précieux souvenir.

----------


## banditbandit

*Greedfall*

c'était plutôt pas mal, faut dire aussi que j'étais un peu attiré par l'époque et le coté "Nouveau Monde". J'ai pas été déçu parce que ça correspondait à ce que j'attendais, même si on est dans les clichés, les autochtones et les "vilains" colonialistes, ya aussi un message bien dans l'époque actuelle (grosso modo sauvons la planète). 

Les factions et les différents antagonismes font l'affaire et l'histoire si elle est pas folle folle se laisse suivre agréablement. Après ya quand même quelques incohérences, par exemple certaines quêtes annexes apportent des informations qui semblent primordiales même à la quête principale et qui sont rapportées (quand elles le sont) et traitées de manière marginale, sans qu'on en voit les conséquences. Des truc un peu cousu de fil blanc, De Sardet (même avec 3 en intuition  :;):  ) est quand même assez aveugle alors qu'on peut dès le début se douter de certaines choses.
Aussi la fin qui m'a déçu, j'ai pourtant fait le choix que je pensais le plus neutre possible (qu'est pas le plus plébiscité d'ailleurs  ::O:  ), je me suis trompé.

Les quêtes annexes sont plutôt bien et apportent pas mal d'info sur les différents compagnons.

Le gameplay est sympa, dans l'ensemble ça ressemble pas mal à du Dragon Age (dont on sent l'inspiration à bien des niveaux). J'ai choisi une technicienne donc corps à corps, attaques à distance avec grenades et pièges, un mage ça doit être chiant à jouer vu qu'on a très peu d'interactions avec nos compagnons (dont l'Ia fait le boulot mais guère plus).
Le systéme de dialogue à la Dragon Age permet d'éviter des combats si on a des points dans le charisme ou l'intuition, d'ailleurs la plupart des choix ont de réelles conséquences notamment sur la fin du jeu, il faut savoir faire preuve de diplomatie, les factions fonctionnent bien aussi (on peut se déguiser pour passer inaperçu) et permettent des affinités avec les compagnons offrant un bonus de talent.

Niveau technique c'est correct, quelques bugs mais rien de trop grave, les textures sont basses et ya pas mal de recyclage des environnements. Le travail sur les visages est assez inégal mais dans l'ensemble c'est plutôt agréable à regarder.

Au final une histoire originale, dès dialogues bien écrits même si tout ça manque cruellement de fantaisie, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de doublage en français, j'ai trouvé l'interprétation un peu plate, c'est correct mais sans plus (faut savoir qu'il y a beaucoup de dialogues), tout comme la mise en scène (ya des longueurs surtout vers la fin), même si ça commence bien ça manque un peu de dramaturgie. A sa décharge faut dire aussi que je me suis divulgaché quelques trucs...  :ouaiouai: 

Voila un petit 14 ou un 15 généreux, pour ceux en mal de Dragon Age ça fera l'affaire, pour tout dire je le préfère à DA Inquisition dans lequel je me suis perdu en collectionite et dont en fin de compte n'ai pas retenu grand chose.

----------


## Ginfizz

> je recommanderais honnêtement _Disco Elysium_ à quiconque se sentant, même assez vaguement, intéressé ou intrigué par la proposition


Hum, c’est un pur jeu d’auteur intello, très littéraire, qui aborde la psychologie, la philosophie, la politique, l’art, la société et tout un tas de questions existentielles et métaphysiques. Même si c’est vrai que l’humour omniprésent rend le tout plus léger, je ne suis pas certain que ce sera la tasse de thé de tout le monde.

Après c’est vrai qu’on peut y accrocher pour différentes raisons, par exemple contrairement à toi, c’est complètement le côté polar / simu de détective dont je suis fan, qui m’a fait rentrer dans le truc.

Pour le reste 100 % d’accord, D.E. est une petite pépite qui restera pour moi aussi une expérience mémorable.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah on est d'accord, je ne dis pas que c'est à mettre entre toutes les mains. Plutôt que si la proposition, que tu as bien résumée, attire quelqu'un, il ou elle aura toutes les chances d'y trouver son compte tant le jeu est à la fois ouvert et profond.

----------


## Gorillaz

Rah mais arrêtez avec Disco Elysium, j'ai déjà trop de jeux dans mon backlog  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Rah mais arrêtez avec Disco Elysium, j'ai déjà trop de jeux dans mon backlog


Je ne te vois pas inscrit à l'event du backlog pourtant.  :tired:

----------


## Gorillaz

Ben je fais dans l'autogestion !
Ca marche plus ou moins bien

----------


## Illynir

Disco Elysium n'est qu'en Anglais de toute façon, ça exclu forcement une bonne partie des gens.

----------


## Gorillaz

Je ne sais pas si je dois m'en réjouir (vu mon backlog), mais c'est pas ça qui va me faire peur ...

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Resident evil revelation 2*
Seulement les episodes principaux. En facile.
C'est classique à souhait. Les énigmes sont simplifiés, pas trop d'aller retour. Histoire sympa sans plus. Une fin à améliorer.

J'ai commencé le premier dlc et c'est un vulgaire mode "tuez les tous" dans les niveaux déjà parcouru. Aucun gros enjeu scénaristique derrière apparemment. Je laisse tomber les deux dlc.

----------


## Catel

Terminé *Spyro 3* à 117% (c'est précis) en 13h de jeu à peu près.

Ceci conclut un mois de marathon Crash-Spyro  :Emo:  (juste à temps pour le prochain Monthly  ::ninja::  )

Eh bien ce troisième jeu était plutôt meilleur que les deux autres ! S'il suit exactement la recette du 2, il finit également par faire preuve d'un peu plus d'idées, en multipliant les mini-jeux et les variations (on passe à six personnages jouables !). Y'a de tout, de l'horrible au très cool. D'un côté, les abominables niveaux de skate-board (je déteste le skate  :Boom:  ) ou l'affreux combat de boxe. De l'autre, du top-down shooter, du TPS et même du FPS (et comme on est sur PC on peut passer au clavier souris à la volée  ::P:  ) ! De plus, dans sa deuxième moitié, le jeu impose une petite hausse surprenante et bienvenue de difficulté : il faut faire un peu plus attention aux ennemis et se creuser un peu la tête pour atteindre certains bidules, ce n'est pas plus mal. Ca rattrape un peu les deux autres.

Conclusion : Crash > Spyro même si j'aurais préféré l'inverse. Un meilleur défi, un gameplay plus intéressant, plus de maîtrise de la proposition. Sans compter que le second remake souffre de soucis techniques que n'a pas le premier. Par contre les artistes ont effectué un travail absolument brillant de réinterprétation du low poly de la Playstation, avec des chara designs d'excellent goût, effaçant même quelques horreurs originelles comme Hunter.

----------


## akaraziel

*The Outer Worlds*

J'ai un peu rushé la fin, parce qu'arrivé sur le derniers quart j'avais envie de passer à autre chose.
ET bien c'était cool, même si, comme l'avait annoncé Obsidian, fallait pas non plus s'attendre à un gros jeu, mais ça fait le taf.
Le jeu pose les bases d'un univers à la "Fallout X Firefly", c'est relativement bien écrit dans l'ensemble même si la quête principale manque d'ambition. Mais il y a un côté cynique et parfois drôle dans les dialogues qui lui donnent son charme.
Techniquement, c'est plutôt joli, je n'ai pas eu trop de bugs (seulement deux qui m'ont dû faire recharger ma partie). Dans l'ensemble c'est bien optimisé et propre. Attention à virer complètement l'aberration chromatique en modifiant les fichiers du jeu (pas possible dans les options), sinon le jeu est flou et rend le jeu dégueulasse. 
Niveau gameplay, c'est correct mais trop basique. Les combats manquent un peu de patate, faudrait vraiment pas grand chose pour les rendre plus intéressants. Par contre ça manque de possibilités pour finir les quêtes, la faute (pour moi) à un level design pas trop inspiré qui ne laisse pas la part belle à l'infiltration. En gros sur une quête, on vous envoie souvent tuer plein de trucs, parfois vous avez la possibilité de résoudre la problème via une compétence de dialogue ou autre, et parfois des choix sont offerts.
Je pense que c'est ce point qui m'a lassé du jeu, au point de laisser les quêtes secondaires de côté.
L'autre défaut, c'est qu'en faisant seulement les 3/4 des quêtes secondaires (au pifomètre), j'avais déjà un niveau largement supérieur aux mobs de fin du jeu, sans parler du système de craft, qui, même si l'idée est bonne, nous rend vraiment trop puissant en plus de rendre le loot trop peu intéressant.
Conseil : jouez en difficile au minimum.

En bref, l'univers est cool, c'est plutôt bien écrit, plutôt joli, mais y'a des défauts de gameplay/narration qui mériteraient d'être peaufinés pour une suite. Je pense sincèrement qu'ils tiennent là une bonne licence, en tous cas j'ai passé un bon moment.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

*10 Second Ninja* (2014), dans le cadre de l'event du backlog CPC.



Plateforme/puzzle/speedrun

Il va falloir aller vite, très vite, pour détruire tous les petits robots dans chacun des puzzles ! Nos armes à disposition: un double saut, un katana corps à corps, et 3 étoiles ninja pour tuer à distance, basta. Le level design est assez bien foutu, il faut savoir préparer son parcours et comment utiliser son arsenal avant d'essayer de gagner les 3 récompenses de chaque niveau. On se retrouve alors avec un die&retry (le revive est instantané, ouf), mais où il faut réfléchir un peu avant de lancer le timer, et alors c'est super addictif.

Peu de niveaux (une cinquantaine je pense), je dirais que ça se torche en 1h30 max si on veut juste aller tout droit. Pour ma part ça m'a prit 3h30 pour obtenir les rangs max sur tous les niveaux. Un petit manque d'ambition donc, mais j'ai cru voir qu'il existe une suite, peut-être plus ambitieuse.

À noter des petites cinématiques plutôt rigolotes entre chacun des mondes, pas de quoi s'extasier mais c'est toujours bon à prendre.

----------


## Nono

*Deponia Doomsday* 

Un bon Deponia, mais la fin du jeu m'impose de le recommencer depuis le début. Je n'ai même pas eu de crédits.

edit : ha non, il y a une astuce. Les cons, j'ai failli désinstaller le jeu !

edit : ça y est, je suis allé jusqu'au bout. Ça sent le Deponia 5 tout ça. Mais si ils pouvaient m'épargner les boucles temporelles, temps intermédiaire, et multiples Rufus, Goal et compagnie, ça ferait du bien à ma petite tête...

----------


## Azareth

*Half-Life 2 : Episode 2* dans le cadre de l'event du backlog



Du half-life, y'a pas a dire. Un peu plus de 3 heures pour boucler l'épisode qui est sympathique. 

L'histoire n'est pas folle mais comme d'habitude, le level-design est bon, l'ambiance est bonne et les "énigmes" sont correctes.

Il y a deux gros environnements qui sont plutôt bien réalisés, et pour un jeu de 2007 il a très bien vieilli et est toujours agréable à l'oeil.

La scène d'action finale reste pour moi une "purge" en terme d’intérêt de gameplay. Trop longue, manque de cohérence, et surtout : un schéma répétitif pendant toute la scène...  :Gerbe: 

Je le noterai un poil au dessus de la moyenne pour moi, un épisode à faire surtout pour le côté fan-service half-life.

----------


## Ruvon

Terminé dans le cadre de l'Event du Backlog : *The Silent Age*

Un point&click très classique, avec peu d'objets et de scènes mais un scénario sympa à suivre avec pas mal de twists.

Pas très long (j'ai un peu plus de 2h de jeu), il souffre d'un rythme très linéaire : tu chopes un objet => il te sert une fois dans les cinq minutes après l'avoir trouvé. Mais à part le coup du crocodile, c'est pas trop tiré par les cheveux et on progresse assez vite.

L'ambiance sonore est assez pauvre, les graphismes taillés à la serpe, l'interface calibrée pour smartphone / tablette, mais rien de désagréable, au contraire.

Un bon petit jeu que je recommande en fortes soldes ou en bundle (16 fois déjà !) parce que 9€ plein tarif ça pique un peu.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Terminé en 17 heures à peu près (20 heures de jeu au total) :* Dishonored : death of the Outsider*.

Comme pour les autres opus de cette série, c'est un sacré bon jeu. Il est magnifique de bout en bout, avec une ambiance unique qui a fait la marque de fabrique du jeu. J'adore.

Billy Lurk me paraissait un peu fade dans le 2eme opus mais, en tant qu'héroïne, elle en jette pas mal (même si, de tous les personnages jouables de la série, ma préférence reste à Corvo). L'histoire est intéressante, et comme d'habitude suggérée par les multiples textes et indices qu'on peut trouver un peu partout. J'adore ce principe, plutôt que des cut scenes qui n'en finissent pas.

Comme je suis une midinette j'ai évidemment choisi 

Spoiler Alert! 


la fin où on sauve l'Outsider

. J'ai toujours aimé ce personnage énigmatique, dans toute la série, et c'était donc un choix évident. Et je ne vais même pas 

Spoiler Alert! 


 recharger ma sauvegarde pour voir la fin quand on le tue. Je ne veux pas le tuer, c'est tout

.
Ah si, encore sur la fin, pour ma part 

Spoiler Alert! 


je pensais que Billy Lurk allait prendre sa place en fait et devenir la nouvelle Outsider. Mais c'est peut-être la fin quand on le tue ? J'en sais rien et ça restera comme ça.



Un grand jeu donc, qui conclut (hélas) cette série de jeu. De fait, si je devais faire un classement de tous les jeux de cette série par ordre de préférence :

*1) Dishonored :* évidemment, l'original, la baffe absolue qu'il m'a foutu quand il est sorti. Fini 5 fois, peut-être plus, j'ai adoré de bout en bout. L'histoire, les personnages, le gameplay, tout. Un chef d'oeuvre, tout simplement.
*2) Dishonored 2 :* même si l'histoire m'a moins plu que dans le 1, j'ai aimé jouer le personnage d'Emily. Malgré tout, je préfère Corvo. Les niveaux de bravoures sont fabuleux d'inventivité (le manoir de Stilton, notamment, avec le retour dans le passé). L'ambiance change de celle de Dunwall, et j'ai aimé me plonger dans un univers un peu différent de celui du 1.
*3) Dishonored : death of the Outsider* : résumé au dessus.
*4) Dishonored : les sorcières de Bringmore* : le jeu est toujours excellent, mais j'ai été moins attiré par l'histoire. Et puis, surtout, ces foutus sorcières me faisaient peur  ::(:  Du coup je les butais  ::):  En revanche l'ambiance changeait beaucoup de Dunwal, et c'était vraiment bien.
*5) Dishonored : la lame de Dunwal :* le jeu est super, mais j'ai été moins attiré par l'histoire également, du fait que Daud m'a toujours ennuyé. Je le trouve plat et sans grand intérêt (je l'avais tué dans mes premiers runs de Dishonored, ce qui fait que j'avais du mal à m'attacher à lui).

----------


## Wolverine

*Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice*

Commencé cet après midi, fini à l'instant !

J'ai adoré.
Visuellement, c'est à tomber encore maintenant.
Que ce soit le propos, la narration ou la cohérence du récit, c'est vraiment très bon.
L'ambiance sonore et visuelle est vraiment géniale.

C'est du sacré bon boulot pour un sacré bon jeu.

Seul bémol, les combats qui tirent un peu en longueur plus on avance.

----------


## Forseti

*The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition
Monkey Island 2: Special Edition*

Des supers jeux (oui original comme avis) qui ont bien vieilli en terme de gameplay, d'humour, de scenario. Le second est peut-être un peu en deçà de part un nombre d'aller-retour assez important entre les iles mais c'est du pinaillage.

Concernant la qualité des remake: c'est globalement bon mais:
* Je n'ai pas accroché au character design du 1
* Un bug de sauvegarde dans le 2: interface graphique bloquée à 77% à cause d'une cutscene se déclenchant pendant une interaction, j'ai du chercher une sauvegarde en ligne pour reprendre la partie.

Mis à par cela, ça donne envi de faire d'autres Point & Click! Encore que MI propose des aides intégrées au jeu ce qui évite les blocages et autres frustrations.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Gris*

Magnifique.

----------


## Nono

*Diablo 3*, la démo. Bah oui, parce que ça cause un peu du 4 en ce moment...

Alors il est joli leur jeu, mais pas une seule fois j'ai du perdre plus de 2% de ma vie. Mes familiers non plus d'ailleurs. Les ennemis tombent comme des mouches, ils n'ont pas le temps de m'atteindre. Je n'ai même pas le temps d'en voir certains.

Je sais bien qu'on est en mode normal, et au début de l'aventure, mais je devrais au moins me sentir aussi fragile que mes ennemis. Dans Diablo 2, il fallait en vouloir pour mourir au début, mais au moins on devait parfois perdre du terrain pour ne pas se faire avoir.

Je ne l'achèterai pas, même pour le finir une fois en no brain.

----------


## akaraziel

> *Diablo 3*, la démo. Bah oui, parce que ça cause un peu du 4 en ce moment...
> 
> Alors il est joli leur jeu, mais pas une seule fois j'ai du perdre plus de 2% de ma vie. Mes familiers non plus d'ailleurs. Les ennemis tombent comme des mouches, ils n'ont pas le temps de m'atteindre. Je n'ai même pas le temps d'en voir certains.
> 
> Je sais bien qu'on est en mode normal, et au début de l'aventure, mais je devrais au moins me sentir aussi fragile que mes ennemis. Dans Diablo 2, il fallait en vouloir pour mourir au début, mais au moins on devait parfois perdre du terrain pour ne pas se faire avoir.
> 
> Je ne l'achèterai pas, même pour le finir une fois en no brain.


D3, faut y jouer en difficulté Expert tout de suite.
Après autant le dire de suite : c'est très mal écrit (les actes 3 et 4, c'est une catastrophe) et effectivement pas très difficile de toutes façons, par contre il devient fun quand on commence à droper du set et de bons légendaires qui changent la façons de jouer en plus d'y rencontrer de la vraie difficulté.

----------


## Nono

> D3, faut y jouer en difficulté Expert tout de suite.


Habitué à Diablo 2, je n'ai même pas pensé à vérifier si la difficulté était réglable d'entrée... Merci du tuyau.
Mais de toute façon, ce premier aperçu m'a un peu refroidi, même si le jeu semble sympa côté gameplay (moins lent qu'un Titan Quest, et plus efficace qu'un Van Helsing par exemple, tout en étant moins tape-à-l'oeil).

Je remets à plus tard quand même.

edit : on ne peut pas changer la difficulté en mode démo. Tant pis.

----------


## akaraziel

Ah oui, t'embête pas à l'acheter alors, ça te plaira pas plus de toutes façons je pense.
Mais sinon oui, fini les difficultés façon D2, maintenant on choisi sa difficulté et on fait le jeu d'une traite avant de passer en mode aventure (en gros, un freeplay avec système de quêtes/donjon aléatoires) pour farmer son stuff.

----------


## parpaingue

Dans le cadre de l'event du backlog, fini *INK*.

De l'indé de série B voire Z au vu de la technique.
Tout d'abord jouons au bingo du jeu indé pas inspiré:
- graphismes honteusement indigents check
- beaucoup moins pardonnable: 30 FPS malgré les graphismes de merde check (Par contre, y a du screenshake à la con. Va falloir revoir vos priorités, monsieur.)
- copie cheapos d'une formule qui a cartonné chez la concurrence check
- musique typique de jeu indé pas inspirée à base de synthés pluzoumoins ambient check
- "nan mais mon jeu il a un twist sur la formule" check
Donc on est sur du clone de Super Meat Boy avec le twist que l'écran est tout noir mais qu'en passant sur des murs/double sautant/mourant on balance de la couleur qui reste quand on meurt. "Oh, comme c'est osé ! Quelle subversion du genre ! Quelle audace, le platformer où l'on ne voit pas les plateformes!" pourraient dire certains. En vrai, c'est simplement relou puisqu'à chaque niveau on va crever grâce à des murs/pics/trous invisibles jusqu'à ce qu'on ait repeint le chemin vers la sortie.

On peut donc résumer grosso merdo à "Super Meat Boy rainbow bukkake in the dark farting edition" parce que le double saut fait un bruit de gros pet mouillé. Je suis à peu près certain que le dev a enregistré un bruit de pet fait à la main ou le bruit que fait une bouteille de mayonnaise/ketchup presque vide qui balance à moitié de l'air.
Le jeu est coupé en gros en trois parties avec chacune un boss, les deux premières sont tout à fait potables malgré la physique ratée (ou parfaitement réglée pour être désagréable, au choix). Jusque là, on est juste sur du clone sans trop d'intérêt avec un level design médiocre.
Puis vient l'idée de merde car ce fut sans doute jugé trop facile : la troisième partie se résume à "Super Meat Boy contre l'aimbot de Jean-Kevin à CS GO". Des projectiles à tête chercheuse... Et comme Jean Kevin veut la coupe départementale, il a réglé son aimbot sur "méchamment pété" et on passe dans la difficulté plus cheap et frustrante qu'autre chose. Le sentiment de satisfaction en passant une épreuve difficile fut totalement absent... En cadeau, le dernier boss s'est calmé sur l'aimbot mais il a un wallhack.

tl;dr: sans intérêt, y a incroyablement mieux dans le genre. Jouez à Dustforce à la place.
Je me suis plus marré à écrire ce pavé qu'en y jouant, c'est triste pour le jeu  ::'(:

----------


## Astasloth

Je viens de finir à l'instant *Season after Fall*.

Ma réaction, à chaud, c'est que c'est un très joli jeu, très poétique, mais qui souffre d'un gros soucis de gameplay.

Les dessins du jeu sont vraiment superbes. J'ai beaucoup aimé l'ambiance qui s'en dégageait ainsi que la musique qui venait rythmer le tout. C'est très contemplatif et très sympathique quand on aime se promener dans de chouettes environnements.
Les environnements, d'ailleurs, changent au gré des saisons puisque notre petit renard (notre avatar) acquiert petit à petit le pouvoir d'en changer comme il le désire. Changer de saison permettant de résoudre quelques petits puzzles et de débloquer des chemins pour accomplir notre mission.
Et notre mission, quelle est-elle ? Celle d'accomplir le rituel des saisons, guidé par la voix d'une "graine".

Certains puzzles sont très simples, d'autres un peu plus casse-tête, mais la difficulté n'est jamais très élevée pour autant qu'on se pose deux minutes pour comprendre les diverses mécaniques qui viennent assez instinctivement. Ce qui en fait un jeu très court : il m'a fallu un peu plus de 5h pour le terminer.

Mais son gros soucis, c'est qu'il faudrait à la limite pouvoir y jouer d'une seule traite.
Le jeu est, en effet, découpé en plusieurs zones qui sont réparties de part et d'autre d'un sanctuaire. Le monde n'est pas très grand à explorer mais étant donné qu'il faut progresser dans chaque zone en activant différentes mécaniques des saisons et faire de nombreux aller-retour à chaque fois qu'on débloque un nouveau pouvoir ou que nos actions ouvrent un nouveau passage, cela rend l'exploration parfois pénible lorsqu'on a été obligé d'arrêter sa partie.
Personnellement, je l'avais débuté en septembre, il ne me manquait plus grand chose pour le terminer, mais j'ai eu énormément de mal à retrouver où j'en étais dans le jeu. Bien sûr, dans le sanctuaire, j'avais des indications visuelles sur ce que j'avais déjà débloqué, certaines pierres étant entourées d'un halo, mais le problème était que je ne savais plus à quelle zone correspondait chaque pierre et que je n'avais absolument plus aucune idée des endroits qu'il me restait à explorer plus en profondeur pour trouver les derniers éléments qui me manquaient pour déclencher la fin du jeu... Et vu qu'il n'y a pas de carte, j'ai perdu bien 30 minutes à réexplorer l'une ou l'autre zone avant de me rendre compte que j'y avais déjà tout débloqué et d'aller, à l'aveuglette, vers une autre en espérant que c'était la bonne.
Heureusement, donc, que le monde n'est pas très grand, parce que déjà ainsi cela m'a paru un peu fastidieux.

Ceci dit, le jeu m'a tout de même plu et j'ai tout de même passé un bon moment dessus.
Je recommande donc de le faire en connaissance de cause et, si possible, d'une traite pour garder en tête son avancée.

----------


## Supergounou

*Deadcore* (2014) dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.



FPS/Plateforme. Et j'insiste sur le côté FPS, parce qu'il va falloir shooter, vite et bien.

Je ne vais pas présenter ce jeu, j'imagine que quasi tout le monde le connait, il a beaucoup fait parler de lui à l'époque de sa sortie. Un double saut, un dash, un flingue mutiusage.

Malgré quelques passages très retors limite die&retry, j'ai bien aimé mes 3h19 passés à sauter partout en esquivant des pièges mortels et à tirer sur des ennemis. Le level design est vraiment excellent (les étendues sont gigantesques, il faut bien observer son environnement pour progresser), les sensations sont présentes, que demander de plus. Ah si, peut-être un bestiaire un peu moins basique, parce que déjà les robots c'est pas ouf dans un jeu vidéo, mais 3 types de robots différents on se lasse vite.

----------


## Ruvon

Dans le cadre de l'event du backlog :

Fini *GRIS*.

On ne joue pas à GRIS pour le challenge ou pour la richesse du gameplay (un plateformer en 2D finalement assez classique, avec des pouvoirs à débloquer pour atteindre de nouveaux endroits, sans aller vers le metroidvania non plus), mais pour son ambiance et sa superbe DA. Très agréable à l’œil, que ce soit les graphismes ou les animations, le tout est bien porté par une jolie musique bien qu'un tout petit peu trop discrète et qui peine à se renouveler.

Moins convaincu par le jeu, il y a des passages très réussis mais d'autres plus lents / longs (mais je ne suis pas un acharné du jeu de plateforme, ça doit jouer). Ça reste une expérience que j'ai appréciée, avec son histoire toute en abstraction, en deuil et en reconstruction.



Fini *To The Moon*.

Le scénario et la musique rattrapent tout. Le gameplay très limité. Les contrôles pénibles. Sa gueule de JRPG fait avec RPG Maker.

J'ai du me forcer un peu pour rentrer dedans. Et puis une fois qu'on est lancé à la poursuite des souvenirs de Johnny (non, pas celui-là)... Difficile de s'arrêter. Ce jeu a d'ailleurs une fâcheuse tendance à t'envoyer des poussières dans l’œil.

Une bien belle histoire, finie en 4h, parfaite pour un dimanche après-midi pluvieux.

----------


## Zerger

*Conarium*

Je l'ai pris parce qu'il avait un nom rigolo et qu'il était offert sur l'EGS.
C'est un walking simulator lovecraftien avec des énigmes pas trop compliquées puisque les interactions sont restreintes au minimum, et qui se boucle en 4 heures.
L'ambiance est chouette mais n'est jamais vraiment parvenu à mettre faire peur ou tout simplement m'immerger dans son univers. On est beaucoup trop spectateur et pas assez acteur dans le gameplay.
Et moi qui n'ai jamais été trop fan de l'écriture lovecraftienne à base "bouh un truc tellement horrible que je ne saurais pas le décrire", les dialogues et documents du jeu deviennent de plus en plus cryptiques et j'ai fini par totalement décroché. J'ai débloqué deux fins et je n'ai pigé aucune d'entre elles  :tired: 

Du coup, ca va parce que ca se boucle vite mais l'expérience est loin d'être mémorable. On tend malheureusement plus vers le mauvais Layers of Fear que vers l'excellent Soma (gratos sur EGS jusqu'au 7 novembre  ::siffle:: ).
Même le passage en sous-marin n'arrive pas à la cheville de l'excellente descente dans les abysses de Soma  :Bave: 
Au final, j'ai préféré le tout début du jeu, dans la base en antarctique, c'était la partie la plus intéressante à explorer et l'immersion était réussie. Malheureusement, le reste se transforme vite en un long couloir dénué d'intérêt.

Ah et un point en moins pour ces foutues torches et bougies encore allumées dans des lieux supposés enfouis et condamnés depuis des milliers et des milliers d'années.  :tired:  On est en 2019, faut arrêter de nous prendre pour des cons...

----------


## leeoneil

J'ai profité de la météo pourrave pour enchainer quelques jeux à thématique "horreur / Halloween".

Tout d'abord *Dead Space 2* en 11h.
Oui c'est "vieux", mais encore super beau à part les quelques visages humains. J'avais été traumatisé par le premier, le jeu me foutait réellement la trouille. Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé avec ce 2 qui lui ressemble pourtant étrangement. Il y a quelques jumps scare mais j'ai avancé peinard sans vraiment être stressé (j'ai l'impression qu'Isaac est bcp plus balaise au corps à corps, donc le contact devient moins punitif)... Dommage, ça perd de son intérêt. J'ai trouvé la fin en décalage total avec le reste du jeu, ultra relou et difficile pour rien (vraiment la dernière demi-heure), avec un "boss final" ridicule où on peut/doit courir en rond comme des gogols.
ça m'a un peu pété l'univers du jeu, que je consédérais comme réellement flippant.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai également Dead Space 3 sur Origin, j'ai peur que ce soit l'épisode de trop, je ne sais pas si je le lancerais.

*Little Nighmares* en 4h.
Je ne sais pas comment qualifier le jeu, c'est un "limbo" ou "Inside" beaucoup plus beau avec "du vrai gameplay". J'ai trouvé le jeu excellent, c'est très beau, bien animé, la DA est glauque à souhait, et le jeu se renouvelle suffisamment pour ne pas être lassant. Certains passages sont un peu chauds et demandent un minimum de réflexion et de doigté.
Je ne sais pas par contre si je rempilerais sur les DLC, quelqu'un les a fait ici ? J'ai peur d'une grosse redite.

*Home*, en 1h30.
Ce jeu m'avait attiré par son esthétique typé gros pixel, il y a fort longtemps.
Mais ce n'est pas un point and click, c'est un truc ou on fait avancer le perso et on prend quelques décisions, toutes textuelles. Il y a de bonnes idées, mais la réalisation est bof bof même sur l'échelle d'un jeu indé. Les sons notamment sont très mauvais (balance, volume). Je ne conseille pas, c'est trop minimaliste comme expérience de jeu.

*Chuchel*, en 2h.
Oui ce n'est pas trop thématique "horreur", c'était pour changer un peu et sortir des univers bien trop noirs.
Bon, Botanicula (le précédent du même studio) était encore un vrai petit point and click de type aventure, là ce sont simplement des petites scènes où on clique au pif pour déclencher des sons et des animations rigolotes. Et de temps en temps se pointe une énigme ultra facile. Bon... Peut-être à conseiller à de très jeunes enfants ?
Au moins c'est mignon et débilos, mais on est à la limite d'un jeu, c'est plus une expérience à cliquer !

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Little Nighmares* en 4h.Je ne sais pas par contre si je rempilerais sur les DLC, quelqu'un les a fait ici ? J'ai peur d'une grosse redite.


Les 2 DLC se torchent en 2 heures max, avec des passages aquatiques un peu relou et 2 nouveaux persos jouables (un petit garçon avec une lampe de poche et un de ces petits gamins au chapeau pointu). Ça ajoute un peu à l'histoire et on en apprend un petit peu plus sur l'héroïne principale.

----------


## FericJaggar

Je te rejoins sur Dead Space 2. Même si je l'avais trouvé très bien, l'ambiance du premier était beaucoup plus poisseuse, glauque et mémorable.
Le 3 est tellement extraordinaire que je me souviens d'un seul bâtiment, et encore de manière assez vague  ::XD::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Deadcore* (2014) dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> FPS/Plateforme. Et j'insiste sur le côté FPS, parce qu'il va falloir shooter, vite et bien.
> 
> Je ne vais pas présenter ce jeu, j'imagine que quasi tout le monde le connait, il a beaucoup fait parler de lui à l'époque de sa sortie. Un double saut, un dash, un flingue mutiusage.
> 
> Malgré quelques passages très retors limite die&retry, j'ai bien aimé mes 3h19 passés à sauter partout en esquivant des pièges mortels et à tirer sur des ennemis. Le level design est vraiment excellent (les étendues sont gigantesques, il faut bien observer son environnement pour progresser), les sensations sont présentes, que demander de plus. Ah si, peut-être un bestiaire un peu moins basique, parce que déjà les robots c'est pas ouf dans un jeu vidéo, mais 3 types de robots différents on se lasse vite.


Perso j'avais bien aimé ce jeu mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le finir, je suis bloqué sur un passage avec des sauts dans tous les sens, j'ai fini par lâcher l'affaire...

Sinon j'ai fini hier soir la campagne solo de *COD WW2*, et c'était bien chouet.
Déjà graphiquement ça flatte la rétine et c'est super fluide, tout à fond sur ma modeste config.

L'histoire est intéressante bien que certains passages soient très peu crédibles (la scène avec le train par exemple). Mais au moins ils ont fait l'effort de développer un personnage, avec un background, c'est pas juste un super héros américain habituel.
Le rythme est aussi très bon, on s'ennuie pas, et c'est servi par un gameplay FPS assez basique mais malgré tout réussi. Les armes sont variées, les situations également, il y a même quelques passages d'infiltration/cache-cache (ce n'est pas ce que j'ai préféré d'ailleurs...)

Un passage avec des tanks m'a par contre presque fait rage quit le jeu tellement c'est mal fait. C'est le seul point noir du jeu sur les 7h que dure la campagne. Je sais pas qui a codé les commandes du tank, mais il faut qu'il change de métier... Et finalement j'ai réussi à passer la mission en tournant en rond sur la carte, et l'un des deux tanks a tout simplement disparu...

En résumé, une bonne expérience que je recommande, je le mets quasiment au même niveau que le solo de Titanfall 2.

----------


## leeoneil

Merci pour les retours, Dead Space 3 est mauvais à ce point ?
Pour Little Nightmares, peut-être en grosse promo, parce-que là plein tarifs, je trouve que les DLC piquent un peu.

----------


## Kaelis

Dead Space 3 a été offert sur Origin je crois, t'as dû l'avoir comme ça (ou alors dans un Humble Bundle qui date un peu, si t'as aussi Crysis 3 sans te rappeler d'où il sort ça vient de là).

----------


## FericJaggar

Pas mauvais (en tout cas du peu que je me souvienne), juste beaucoup moins intéressant que les deux autres. Je me souviens de strictement rien sur le scénario, sauf qu'on arpente une planète enneigée. Enfin je crois.

----------


## Ruadir

> Merci pour les retours, Dead Space 3 est mauvais à ce point ?


C'est un TPS moyen et une survival-horreur globalement raté. Tu as quelques bons passages dans le premier tier du jeu avec l'exploration d'épaves et l'arrivée sur Tau Volantis. 
Le reste est malheureusement très en dessous des 2 premiers avec un recyclage d'assets, des nouveaux monstres fades, un rythme hachuré  et une écriture de série Z. Dead Space n'a jamais brillé pour son écriture mais nous étions sur de la chouette série B sur les 2 premiers. Dans le 3 il y a vraiment une baisse, notamment sur la relation entre les personnages qui est complètement ahurissante pour un survival-horror. Je crois que c'est vraiment le seul jeu d'horreur à mettre en avant un triangle amoureux en pleine fin du monde. Le mode coop est néanmoins sympathique...ça permet d'avancer sans trop se lasser. 

Pour finir la véritable fin est en DLC et appelle à une suite qui ne se fera jamais...sauf si THQ nordic embauche un jour les devs et rachète la licence.
D'ailleurs, malgré ma déception sur le 3, les devs avaient de très chouettes idées pour DS4.  :Emo:

----------


## Azareth

Terminé *Shadowgate le remake* suite à *l'event du backlog* :



Un point'n'click de l'ancien temps. Une ambiance très sympathique, une histoire simple : L'histoire du jeu vous présente comme étant le descendant d'une lignée de héros ayant seul le pouvoir de détruire un sorcier maléfique du nom de Lord Warlock. Ce dernier essaye de réveiller dans son château un monstre du nom de Béhémoth pour détruire le monde. Vous avez été téléporté par le magicien Lakmir devant le château pour éradiquer cette menace.

Un méchant, un château, un gentil.

Le gameplay est ultra lourd mais c'est "normal" puisque c'est le remake d'un jeu de 1987. A part ça, il se laisse jouer grâce à son ambiance et ses décors qui sont sympathiques. Les énigmes en revanche sont de difficultés variables et certaines sont vraiment retorses. La première partie du jeu dans les caves est plutôt cool et on avance facilement jusqu'au chateau et la, c'est le labyrinth avec sa myriade d'objets inutiles et ses pièces sans intérêts dans la quête principale ce qui vous fait perdre un temps fou. Et c'est un vrai piège puisqu'on est limité dans le temps. Il faut donc faire attention à ce que l'on fait pour ne pas avoir à recommencer (Si on est en ironman, sinon on recharge mais c'est laborieux).

N'étant pas fan des point'n'click, celui-ci me laisse un avis mitigé : lourdeur de gameplay et quelques énigmes pas claires, mais ambiance et "scène de combats" intéressantes.

NOTE : Je l'ai fait dans la première difficulté et il reste deux difficultés supérieures qui apportent plus d'énigmes et de difficultés dans le foisonnement d'objets et de combinaisons.

Un 5/10 (par contre 15 euros c'est trop cher)

----------


## akaraziel

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai également Dead Space 3 sur Origin, j'ai peur que ce soit l'épisode de trop, je ne sais pas si je le lancerais.


Je sais pas si ça va t'aider, mais il fait partie des nanards (avec Alien Colonial Marines  ::ninja::  ) que j'aime refaire en coop de temps en temps.  ::lol::

----------


## Zodex

*Shadow Warrior 2*, à fond cette fois-ci (j'avais pas fait les primes avant, par contre j'ai pas fait les défis pour débloquer le craft, ça m'emmerde). 25 heures, difficulté hard (3/4).

J'avais fait le premier en me forçant, je l'avais vraiment pas apprécié, car trop "mécanique" : on avance, on a une vague d'ennemis, on avance, on a une vague d'ennemis, oh, un boss tout pérave.

SW2, c'est le chaos, des niveaux pas si mal foutus que ça, et vraiment grands (mais y'en a pas beaucoup), et des mobs partout, et des élites, qui t'arrivent sur la tronche, et ça sort de terre, et ça se fait invoquer, et ça pète de partout, entre les bidons explosifs, les bagnoles, les mobs kamikaze, les effets de poison qui font exploser les cadavres...
Et pourtant, la maniabilité du jeu est tellement précise qu'on est capable de faire des chorégraphies de malade, de dasher, de sauter, de changer d'arme en vol pour balancer une roquette dans la gueule d'un gros, de passer à un triple canon scié pour balancer une charge dans un mob en l'air comme dans la scène de fin de wasabi (référence  :Cigare: ), de passer à un colt de poison pour fair péter un trash qui va, sous le choc, décoller et exploser en l'air et nous faire finir le combat littéralement sous une pluie de sang et de poison... Combien de fois, en 25 heures de jeu, j'ai fini un combat en haletant, saisi par l'intensité et la classe des maraves...
Arracher la mâchoire supérieure d'un mob au fusil à pompe, découper un humain en l'air dans le sens de la hauteur par une rafale de minigun, projeter en arrière un mastodonte gigantesque  par une roquette judicieusement balancée en anticipant sa trajectoire, sauter d'une falaise et tapisser le sol de grenades incendiaires pour atterrir au milieu des viscères sur une réplique débile du héros (qui a toujours une réplique débile, j'ai souvent ri), c'est vraiment très très jouissif.

Les armes ont une énorme patate, et sont vraiment diversifiées -  chaque arme à une vraie gueule et de vraies spécificités. Il est possible de faire des builds très différents (spé dégâts élémentaires, spé critique, vol de vie, corps à corps/magie, ou classique à l'ancienne) grâce aux compétences trouvables et achetables, mais surtout aux mods d'armes, d'armures et autres colifichets qui peuvent radicalement changer la manière de jouer. Par contre, il y en a clairement trop. Mais vraiment. La plaie, c'est de gérer son inventaire après une mission (ou toutes les deux ou trois missions), ça casse vraiment le rythme - il ne faut surtout pas essayer de min-maxer son perso, d'autant qu'en mode _hard_ (le troisième sur quatre) le jeu n'est pas franchement difficile, sauf à la fin évidemment, mais j'avais un genre de god mod (une breloque qui vire le cooldown du "dernier souffle" (comme dans Borderlands)).

Le scénario du jeu, lui, m'a profondément ennuyé, j'ai rien pigé en en plus je m'en fichais, par contre je conseille _comme même_ de laisser les dialogues, notre acolyte étant un petit con à la langue bien pendue, c'est très souvent savoureux.

Bref, j'avais pas parlé ici de ce jeu la première fois que je l'avais fait mais cette deuxième partie m'a confirmé un fait : à mes yeux il n'y a pas meilleur Doom-like que ce SW2, au point que j'hésite à enchaîner sur un autre - notamment le Doom de 2016 dont je n'ai entendu que du bien, mais je suis frais par le simple fait que les monstres en fin de vie clignotent grossièrement pour te dire _"hey joueur, viens si t'appuies sur une touche près de moi t'auras une animation de mort !"_. M'enfin sur PC il doit bien y avoir des mods pour virer ça.

----------


## PaulPoy

> D3, faut y jouer en difficulté Expert tout de suite.
> Après autant le dire de suite : c'est très mal écrit (les actes 3 et 4, c'est une catastrophe) et effectivement pas très difficile de toutes façons, par contre il devient fun quand on commence à droper du set et de bons légendaires qui changent la façons de jouer en plus d'y rencontrer de la vraie difficulté.


Quand je l'avais fait, il fallait se torcher d'abord le facile, puis le normal, puis...  ::(:

----------


## PaulPoy

> Un passage avec des tanks m'a par contre presque fait rage quit le jeu tellement c'est mal fait. C'est le seul point noir du jeu sur les 7h que dure la campagne. Je sais pas qui a codé les commandes du tank, mais il faut qu'il change de métier... Et finalement j'ai réussi à passer la mission en tournant en rond sur la carte, et l'un des deux tanks a tout simplement disparu...


C'est l'autre tank (celui dans les tranchées) qui avait failli me faire rage quit. Zéro créativité possible, on ne peut rien faire qui sorte des clous sans que le jeu ne buggue ou que l'on meurt. J'ai préféré tous les passages quand on ne porte pas un fusil finalement même si parfois expéditifs. Le jeu est rythmé mais peut être "trop", ça en devient ridicule par moment (le niveau du train par exemple). Il ne sais pas bien prendre son temps, ça reste encore un peu trop fête foraine malheureusement.

----------


## Zerger

> Quand je l'avais fait, il fallait se torcher d'abord le facile, puis le normal, puis...


Le jeu a beaucoup changé avec son extension RoS. Fini les 4 modes de difficulté à faire à la suite, on boucle la campagne solo une seule fois, ce qui débloque le mode aventure qui propose des missions et des failles. Tout le jeu se fait désormais dans la difficulté que l'on veut et qu'on peut modifier à volonté en dehors d'une partie. Du coup, on ajuste la difficulté à la puissance de notre perso jusqu'à ce qu'on choppe du matos suffisament puissant pour passer à une difficulté supérieure

----------


## PaulPoy

> Le jeu a beaucoup changé avec son extension RoS. Fini les 4 modes de difficulté à faire à la suite, on boucle la campagne solo une seule fois, ce qui débloque le mode aventure qui propose des missions et des failles. Tout le jeu se fait désormais dans la difficulté que l'on veut et qu'on peut modifier à volonté en dehors d'une partie. Du coup, on ajuste la difficulté à la puissance de notre perso jusqu'à ce qu'on choppe du matos suffisament puissant pour passer à une difficulté supérieure


Voilà qui me semble plus intelligent. Je l'aurai alors peut être apprécié ainsi, dommage que ce soit l'extension qui "corrige" le jeu. Tant pis.

----------


## Bopnc

> Le jeu a beaucoup changé avec son extension RoS. Fini les 4 modes de difficulté à faire à la suite, on boucle la campagne solo une seule fois, ce qui débloque le mode aventure qui propose des missions et des failles. Tout le jeu se fait désormais dans la difficulté que l'on veut et qu'on peut modifier à volonté en dehors d'une partie. Du coup, on ajuste la difficulté à la puissance de notre perso jusqu'à ce qu'on choppe du matos suffisament puissant pour passer à une difficulté supérieure


Sur PS4, ou j'ai tenté de le faire récemment, on peut changer le niveau à tout moment, mais les niveaux les plus élevés sont quand même bloqués. Du coup ça reste quand même trop facile et le jeu nous est tombé des mains après une dizaine d'heures.

----------


## Zerger

On va pas se mentir, la montée jusqu'au niveau 70 est ultra chiante. Le jeu démarre malheureusement à partir de ce moment là, quand tu as accès aux bounties et aux failles, que tu débloques progressivement les palliers de difficulté, etc...
Sur PC, ca va, on peut se faire rusher par des gentils canards. Sur console je sais pas

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Resident evil 2 (2019)*

Claire Run 1 en normal sur ps4. Sur pc j'avais fait Leon. Là j'ai fait 4h40. Chaque objet trouvé est un dilemme. Je prend ou je laisse ? Vais-je regretter de laisser le fusil électrique ? Dois-je vraiment prendre une plante alors que j'ai largement de quoi me soigner déjà ? 

J'avais oublié, après revelation 2, à quel point le déplacement est rigide. Je me suis tellement habitué au petit pas d'esquive. Je vais me refaire des sessions de temps à autre. J'adore vraiment le jeu. Le VII était hyper stressant dans la partie chez les Baker (putain la mamie qui te fixe !) mais le soufflet retombait sur le bateau. Là de A à Z le jeu m'emballe. Commissariat, égout et laboratoire. Les énigmes et le backtracking sont un peut moins lourds que le Resident Evil remake. C'est pas hyper long mais la rejouabilité est là pour débloquer des achivements, pour faire toutes les sessions - principale et bis-.

Peut être mon jeu préféré de 2019.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *The Sexy Brutale* dans le cadre du backlog event. Des meurtres à résoudre et empêcher dans un manoir. Les énigmes sont plutôt bien foutues, mais ça manque d'explications au début je trouve. Et parfois, soit on tombe sur un indice par chance / hasard, soit on se farcit beaucoup trop souvent la même séquence, c'est un peu lourd par moments. Les graphismes et la musiques sont splendides / piles dans le ton. Il y a une histoire, mais au final, elle n'est pas si importante, ils auraient pu faire le jeu sans histoire que j'y aurais passé un aussi bon moment.

Par contre, souci technique : des ralentissements à chaque changement de pièce... et il y en a un paquet.

----------


## FoxDy

Après 20h de jeu, je viens de terminer *Shiness : The Lightning Kingdom*. Quel jeu ! Il fera partie de ceux que je n'oublierais pas, ça c'est sûr. Le design, les personnages, l'univers, l'histoire, la mise en scène, la bande-son, le gameplay... tout est bon ! L'aspect RPG est là et a son importance au fil de l'aventure. Si la première partie du jeu a fini par me sembler longue, la seconde redonne de l'air frais en découvrant la Plaine de Gendys et - bien sûr - la suite du scénario qui prend de plus en plus d'ampleur. C'est simple, j'ai adoré. Une fois en pleine partie, pas moyen d'arrêter... et je n'ai pas vu le temps passer. Je conseille ce jeu à tous ceux qui aiment la baston, l'univers manga/anime, les jeux Naruto, les scénarios bien écris, le challenge. Car oui, malgré son aspect enfantin et coloré, Shiness n'est pas simple. La prise en main pour les combats demandera un temps d'adaptation, et vaut mieux ne pas arrêter trop longtemps la partie si vous ne voulez pas être paumé(e) en revenant dessus (bien que ce soit gérable évidemment ; j'avais lâché le jeu pendant 2 mois et ça ne m'a pas empêché de le finir). Mais moi, c'est aussi ça qui me plaît. On sent bien quand les ennemis ont des niveaux supérieurs ou égal au nôtre, on sent bien que plus on progresse, plus ça se complique. Toutes les touches de la manette ont un rôle, on n'est pas sur du martelage d'un même bouton. Y a d'innombrables combos, d'innombrables spécialités et compétences, c'est vraiment cool. Et puis... les boss donnent du fil à retordre, ça fait plaisir. 

Bref, bien contente d'avoir fait ce jeu. Je le suivais avant sa sortie, il ne m'a pas déçue une seule seconde. Sur le plan technique, je n'ai rencontré qu'un seul bug (pas des moindres), conseil : au passage du train, pensez à faire une ou deux sauvegardes supplémentaires, sinon c'est 20h de jeu dans le cul. Il y a un bug bloquant au "troisième train", une cinématique qui ne se lance pas. Heureusement pour moi, j'avais une sauvegarde de sauvetage 10 minutes plus tôt... sans ça, j'aurais pas pu voir la fin et c'est dommage. Heureusement que j'ai le réflexe de faire 2-3 sauvegardes "au cas où". Donc pensez-y, on sait jamais. 
Mais à part ça, rien à dire.

Si le jeu vous intéresse mais que vous hésitez pour X ou Y raison, foncez ça vaut le coup.

----------


## BaneRequiem

*Control*

C'est certainement pas le Goty, mais j'ai passé un bon moment (fini en une trentaine d'heures, en prenant mon temps). Le lieu dans lequel on évolue est presque un personnage à part entière, dont on apprend à connaître les règles (ou l'absence de règle), les combats sont plutôt sympas, c'est très joli et j'ai bien aimé la construction du jeu (sorte de Metroidvania très light). Je pensais que ça me gaverai, mais j'ai bien aimé lire les documents qu'on trouve partout et regarder les vidéos (surtout celles de Casper Darling) et écouter les bandes audio. Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas vraiment les écouter en continuant à jouer (obligé de mettre le jeu en pause). J'ai bien aimé le personnage de Jesse, également. 

Je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de défauts au jeu, à part peut-être l'arbre de compétences pas du tout inspiré et le modding d'armes un peu pénible.

En bref, c'est un bon jeu, mais sans génie (à part, peut-être, encore une fois, sur le "personnage" qu'est le Bureau Fédéral de Contrôle). Et un truc m'énerve un peu : deux gros DLC sont prévus et j'imagine qu'ils apporteront une conclusion ou au moins de gros éclairages à l'histoire du jeu. Exemple : 

Spoiler Alert! 


on ne sait pas ce qu'est vraiment le comité et une phrase prononcée par Jesse en parlant à Emily Pope à la fin laisse clairement entendre qu'un DLC va s'intéresser au Comité

. J'ai tendance à ne pas acheter les DLC qui "complète" l'histoire six mois ou un an après avoir fait le jeu. A part quand le DLC est presque nouveau jeu à part entière, avec de nouvelles mécaniques (genre Mooncrash pour Prey).

----------


## KiwiX

*Resident Evil DS*

A l'ancienne mais je l'avais jamais fini. C'est chose faites et quel plaisir ! Ça s'éclate en moins de 3h (voir beaucoup moins) et ça passe bien ce petit gameplay old-school.

----------


## Psycho1000

*FF9*

J’ai fait ce jeu car il est apparemment considéré par pas mal de gens comme un des meilleurs si ce n’est le meilleur FF, et j’ai envie de dire: hein? 

L’univers est assez standard avec un monde de fantasy, divers royaumes dedans, rien de très original. Y a bien un 

Spoiler Alert! 


monde parallèle

 qu’on découvre sur le tard, mais rien de transcendant. 
L’histoire se laisse suivre, a des bons moments, voir un ou deux moments marquants, mais elle ne restera pas dans les annales non plus. Le début est assez sympa, c’est pas tout les jours qu’on est dans le peau d’un type qui va kidnapper une princesse, même si ça vaut pas la début de FF7 ou le héros fait partie d’une bande d’éco-terroristes qui va faire sauter un réacteur. 
Au niveau de l’écriture, ça vole pas haut, comme dans tous les jrpg que j’ai pu faire (quoique Persona 5 c’était plutôt pas mal quand même). 
Les personnages sont assez inégaux, il y a en a de vraiment ridicules, autant par leur design que par leurs caractères, mais j’aime beaucoup bibi, le principal sidekick. Le principal méchant lui est franchement oubliable, sans vraiment de charisme, sans profondeur.

Les musiques par contre c’est dans la veine des FF, donc du bon.

Pour finir une grosse haine envers le jeu de cartes annexe. Comment ont-ils pu pondre ça après l’excellent jeu de carte de FF8. En gros on pose des cartes sur un plateau pour essayer de retourner les cartes adverses adjacentes. Les parties sont beaucoup trop soumises à l’aléatoire, c’est confus, très (très) mal expliqué, et expliqué bien trop tard. 
En gros on commence le jeu et on peut très vite faire des parties. Avant que le jeu nous explique comment ce mini jeu fonctionne… Et il est impossible de comprendre par soi-même les règles. De plus, lorsque on gagne, on vole définitivement une carte du deck de l’adversaire, mais l’inverse est vrai aussi. Donc au début je joue pour essayer, je perds souvent, logique puisque je comprends rien, et je me retrouve avec plus assez de carte pour jouer… Bon (bien) plus tard on reçoit ou on peut acheter des cartes, mais sérieusement c’est quoi ce game design de merde? 
Affront suprême vers le milieu du jeu, on est obligés de gagner 2 parties pour poursuivre l’histoire principale… Obligé de gagner à un jeu horrible, avec un deck moisi si comme moi après n’avoir plus eu assez de cartes pour jouer vous avez mis ce mini jeu de côté. Bon les parties sont suffisamment aléatoires qu’on arrive tout de même à gagner ces 2 parties à force d’insister... Un des pires mini jeux que j’ai jamais vu, au secours. 

Ah et les invocations sont pas charismatiques non plus comparées à celles de FF7, mais c’est peut être juste le temps qui a passé et le fait qu’il n’y ai plus la nouveauté qui m’a fait ressentir cela. Oh et les limites sont toutes pourries, les effets déclenchés sont très bof.

Bref un FF9 qui n’arrive pas à la cheville du 7, et j’ai même préféré le 8 qui est pourtant mal-aimé (bon ce serait peut-être égalité sans ce jeu de carte maudit).

Bon je tenterais le 6 ensuite malgré tout.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le meilleur c'est FF7.
L'histoire démarre sans temps mort et la fin avec le départ de Paul Walker, j'en aurais pleuré.

----------


## akaraziel

> *FF9*


Je suis globalement du même avis, c'est juste que je n'accorde pas d'importance au jeux de carte.

J'ajouterai aussi des quêtes secondaires vraiment pas terrible et un système de jobs gonflant qui pousse énormément au grind (alors ouais, je sais, c'est typique du genre, mais tourner en rond sur des maps pour provoquer des combats aléatoires, ça me gonfle assez vite maintenant).
Comme toi, j'aurai beaucoup de mal à le hisser au niveau d'un FF 6 (que je n'ai pourtant jamais fini, faute de temps)/7/8. Mais c'est toujours mieux que le 10 que j'ai trouvé vraiment mauvais à tous points de vue.





> Le meilleur c'est FF7.
> L'histoire démarre sans temps mort et la fin avec le départ de Paul Walker, j'en aurais pleuré.


 ::XD::

----------


## Kaelis

Le meilleur FF c'est le premier auquel on a joué  :B):

----------


## akaraziel

> Le meilleur FF c'est le premier auquel on a joué


Et c'est peut-être pas faux en fait.  :^_^:

----------


## cguyom

C'est marrant, les IX et X sont mes premiers et j'avais adoré. Alors que VIII, XII et XIII beaucoup (beaucoup) moins. Mais j'avoue que si je devais refaire ou découvrir le IX aujourd'hui, pas sûr que je l'aimerais autant.

Mais je suis complètement d'accord avec Kaelis. Le meilleur est souvent le premier que tu fais. Il faut aussi ajouter le contexte (âge, période de notre vie) qui fait qu'on est plus ou moins réceptif à l'histoire racontée.

----------


## FrousT

> Le meilleur c'est FF7.
> L'histoire démarre sans temps mort et la fin avec le départ de Paul Walker, j'en aurais pleuré.


 ::lol:: 




> Le meilleur FF c'est le premier auquel on a joué


/thread


Donc c'est le 7 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Le meilleur FF c'est le premier auquel on a joué


J'ai jamais fait un FF, vous me conseillez lequel pour commencer ?  ::ninja::

----------


## PG 13

En 2D le 6, en 3D le 7 ou le 12 ^^

----------


## Herr Peter

Bon voilà, j'ai fini *Dusk*, un des nouveaux classiques de la catégorie "retro-FPS".

Le développeur a clairement un talent pour installer une ambiance chouette et pour créer des niveaux inventifs (avec des secrets parfois VRAIMENT bien planqués), et le bestiaire est plutôt sympa (quoi qu'assez classique) à base de cultistes et autres monstres pas beaux -mention spéciale au Wendigo, qui met bien la pression dans les endroit exigus, et une OST très réussie (surtout pour le côté ambiance, moins la partie métal, trop répétitive). 

Certains niveaux offrent leur lot de surprise assez folles, à base de perspectives tordues ou autres trompes l'oeil, et visuellement ça fonctionne très bien. Dommage en revanche que les niveaux soient globalement assez petits, mais c'est peut-être du à des limitations techniques, je sais pas...
 Le fait d'avoir supprimé purement et simplement les dégâts de chute mérite d'être mentionné, tant c'est parfois frustrant dans certains FPS. Ici on saute sans se poser de question, à part peut-être d'éviter de tomber dans de l'acide ou de la lave.

L'arsenal de notre héro est lui aussi assez classique, avec le flingue de base, les inévitables fusils à pompe, le sniper, la mitraillette, le lance-grenades et le bazooka. Les 2 armes un peu plus originales sont l'épée qui peut être chargée et fait très mal ou l'arbalète qui tire des projectiles pouvant transpercer plusieurs ennemis à la fois. Je regrette quand même l'absence d'un sosie du BFG-9000 de Doom, pour certains passages.

Alors ce Dusk est-il au-dessus de tout reproches ? Non...

Les combats de boss sont globalement assez peu intéressants (à part l'avant-dernier boss, très rigolo à affronter), le 2 derniers niveaux du monde 3 manquent d'inspiration au point de m'avoir presque décourager d'aller au bout, et aussi (et surtout) on galère parfois pour savoir où aller pour continuer, et donc on peut littéralement tourner en rond comme un connard avec de trouver le petit bouton à activer, trop bien caché (on est dans un FPS, pas dans Riven...).

Ça reste un excellent jeu, très amusant une grande partie du temps, et si la fin vous casse les roubignoles, activez le _god mod_ et basta.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai jamais fait un FF, vous me conseillez lequel pour commencer ?


Et c'est ainsi que le forum prit feu, un jeudi après-midi sans histoire.

----------


## Blackogg

> J'ai jamais fait un FF, vous me conseillez lequel pour commencer ?


Tu te connais très bien : tu vas commencer par le 1 et tous les faire dans l'ordre  :tired:

----------


## akaraziel

> Et c'est ainsi que le forum prit feu, un jeudi après-midi sans histoire.


Va falloir créer un topic des sujets à ne pas aborder : "Par quel FF commencer", "Franglais ou pas ?", etc...  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> on galère parfois pour savoir où aller pour continuer, et donc on peut littéralement tourner en rond comme un connard avec de trouver le petit bouton à activer, trop bien caché (on est dans un FPS, pas dans Riven...).


Curieux. J'ai trouvé le jeu impeccable sur ce point pour ma part par rapport aux jeux du même genre.

Je suis assez d'accord pour la toute fin avec la grosse arène pourrie par contre, c'est vrai que c'est nul comme passage.

----------


## cguyom

Terminé il y a quelques semaines, *Battle Charsers : Nightwar*, version Switch, un peu plus de 40h.

Je sais qu'il y a déjà quelques retours de canards ici et que, dans l'ensemble, le jeu a été apprécié. De mon côté je l'ai trouvé bien. Pas extraordinaire, mais un RPG en tour par tour sympa à parcourir.

J'ai été agréablement surpris au début. On retrouve la trinité chère aux RPG (Tank - DPS - Heal), on loot des objets, on s'équipe, on gagne des compétences, on trouve des synergies. Puis après une dizaine d'heures, je déchante un peu. C'est assez lent, les chargements sont looooongs et fréquents sur Switch, l'histoire n'est pas passionnantes. C'est un RPG très générique dans le gameplay. Mais je me suis accroché et j'ai mieux apprécié les 15 dernières heures. Surement qu'accepter de ne pas pouvoir maintenir tous les personnages à niveau pour se concentrer sur les principaux a aidé.

*Tops* :
C'est beau ! On sent que c'est basé sur une BD.Des "arbres de talents" qui permettent d'optimiser nos personnages,Quelques quêtes secondaires (bestiaire, charges niveau 3, armes ultimes). 

*Flops* :
6 personnages mais au final on se limite à 3. Le grind est trop long pour mettre tout le monde à niveau.Les temps de chargement sur Switch... Mon Dieu.L'histoire. C'est clairement pas fou-fou. Mais ça ne prétend pas l'être non plus.

Il y a un New Game + mais je ne m'y aventurerai pas. La ballade était sympa, j'en garde un bon souvenir. Ne gâchons pas tout.

----------


## jeanviens

*Oxenfree*

Moi qui ne suis pas trop client de 'walking simulator' (j'ai pas aimé Gone home ni What remains of Edith Finch), et bien j'ai adoré !
L'ambiance sonore, la direction artistique, les dialogues interactifs, le côté calme (chill) de l'aventure, les relations entre les personnages, j'ai du mal à définir ce qui m'a le plus plu, j'ai envie de dire que c'est un jeu avec de la délicatesse ? de la justesse ? Enfin voilà ça m'a beaucoup plu.

----------


## Supergounou

*SteamWorld Dig* (2013), parce que je veux réduire mon backlog.



Plateforme/Metroid/DigDug

Quelle bonne surprise! SteamWorld Dig propose une sorte de Metroid-like plutôt original puisque pour progresser, il faut creuser, sorte de Spelunky mais avec une pioche et en beaucoup beaucoup plus simple. Tout en haut à la surface, une ville, dans laquelle on remonte régulièrement afin d'échanger les gemmes qu'on a trouvé en creusant contre du pognon et donc des upgrades. La boucle de gamaplay est simple comme dans un Diablo (non, pas le 4): on va dans le donjon, on creuse, on trouve des bijoux et des zones secrètes, on remonte, on vend tout, on rachète du matos, on redescend, etc... et c'est super addictif, d'autant qu'on progresse vite, aucun farm: finir le jeu en prenant grave mon temps m'a pris 6h.

Il y aurait bien à redire sur la technique, la DA l'histoire, la bande son. Mais comme souvent dans ce genre de jeu très arcade, c'est secondaire, on est là que pour progresser toujours plus profond, et pour ça c'est vraiment réussi.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> *SteamWorld Dig* (2013), parce que je veux réduire mon backlog.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Plateforme/Metroid/DigDug
> 
> Quelle bonne surprise! SteamWorld Dig propose une sorte de Metroid-like plutôt original puisque pour progresser, il faut creuser, sorte de Spelunky mais avec une pioche et en beaucoup beaucoup plus simple. Tout en haut à la surface, une ville, dans laquelle on remonte régulièrement afin d'échanger les gemmes qu'on a trouvé en creusant contre du pognon et donc des upgrades. La boucle de gamaplay est simple comme dans un Diablo (non, pas le 4): on va dans le donjon, on creuse, on trouve des bijoux et des zones secrètes, on remonte, on vend tout, on rachète du matos, on redescend, etc... et c'est super addictif, d'autant qu'on progresse vite, aucun farm: finir le jeu en prenant grave mon temps m'a pris 6h.
> 
> Il y aurait bien à redire sur la technique, la DA l'histoire, la bande son. Mais comme souvent dans ce genre de jeu très arcade, c'est secondaire, on est là que pour progresser toujours plus profond, et pour ça c'est vraiment réussi.


Plus qu'à enchainer sur le second qui est bien meilleur encore !  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Plus qu'à enchainer sur le second qui est bien meilleur encore !


Il est déjà sorti ?  ::O: 
Bordel je suis très en retard... du coup, wishlist  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Ca fait même une bonne année je crois  ::): 

Edit: Deux ans !

----------


## Momock

> Il est déjà sorti ? 
> Bordel je suis très en retard... du coup, wishlist


J'ai pas fait le 1 mais le 2 était un petit jeu sympa, ouais. À cinq balles pourquoi pas?

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *The Outer Worlds* (32 heures en faisant presque tout) et c'était très chouette. C'est soigné et accessible, du bon jeu grand public.

Le côté jeu de rôle m'a satisfait, j'ai pu typer mon personnage et ça a été pris en compte dans mon aventure, pour les dialogues, les affrontements et mon barda. Le jeu est très permissif, ça a du bon et du moins bon : j'ai jonglé avec mes stats à certains moments et les décisions peuvent être difficiles à prendre mais une fois qu'on sait ce qu'on veut, l'exécution est toujours commode. Si on cherche absolument un RPG intransigeant, ça va coincer.

L'univers ne m'a pas passionné, il y a un conflit sans nuance entre un rebelle et "le Conseil" qui sert de grand enjeu. Pour le reste on parle surtout d'entreprises qui servent de factions soit-disant "majeures" (lol) auxquelles il est difficile d'y voir plus que des marques sur des distributeurs. Surtout que le jeu laisse rarement le temps de s'y intéresser à cause des aires de jeux assez restreintes (à une exception près).

Par contre j'ai apprécié les dialogues. J'ai zappé quelques conversations par manque d'intérêt et si la présentation est assez datée (conversations uniquement en face à face) ça reste vivant grâce au très bon doublage et à la personnalité des compagnons qui interviennent souvent dans les discussions. Du coup le côté balai dans le derche ne m'a pas gêné. Et je craignais l'humour idiot à cause des bandes-annonces mais j'ai eu tort de m'en faire.






Techniquement rien à redire, ni bug ni crash. En plus le jeu est joli et ça tourne nickel chrome sur une configuration recommandée. Dommage qu'il faille bidouiller des fichiers textes pour entrer dans les détails.

Le gameplay des combats fait le boulot, l'équivalent du V.A.T.S. m'a plu parce qu'il permet de gérer les situations délicates et de viser des points faibles sans lancé de dés.






Je déconseillerais le mode "Supernova" qui est sensé être destiné aux joueurs endurcis. C'est au mieux anecdotique au pire frustrant.

Je n'aurais aucun problème à recommander ce jeu pour des joueurs occasionnels (genre le pote qui refuse de jouer à DOS 2 parce c'est trop compliqué). Pour les joueurs aguerris c'est plus délicat, il faudrait ne pas être rebuté par le manque de prise de risque d'Obsidian... mais on est pas à l'abri d'une bonne surprise  ::):

----------


## Galgu

> Plus qu'à enchainer sur le second qui est bien meilleur encore !


Excellent mais toujours trop court. On en veut plus !!

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *SteamWorld Dig* (2013), parce que je veux réduire mon backlog.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Plateforme/Metroid/DigDug
> 
> Quelle bonne surprise! SteamWorld Dig propose une sorte de Metroid-like plutôt original puisque pour progresser, il faut creuser, sorte de Spelunky mais avec une pioche et en beaucoup beaucoup plus simple. Tout en haut à la surface, une ville, dans laquelle on remonte régulièrement afin d'échanger les gemmes qu'on a trouvé en creusant contre du pognon et donc des upgrades. La boucle de gamaplay est simple comme dans un Diablo (non, pas le 4): on va dans le donjon, on creuse, on trouve des bijoux et des zones secrètes, on remonte, on vend tout, on rachète du matos, on redescend, etc... et c'est super addictif, d'autant qu'on progresse vite, aucun farm: finir le jeu en prenant grave mon temps m'a pris 6h.
> 
> Il y aurait bien à redire sur la technique, la DA l'histoire, la bande son. Mais comme souvent dans ce genre de jeu très arcade, c'est secondaire, on est là que pour progresser toujours plus profond, et pour ça c'est vraiment réussi.


C'est marrant perso je n'ai pas compris l'intérêt du jeu j'ai trouvé ça très basique et du coup je l'ai giclé du disque dur après qq minutes.

----------


## FericJaggar

> C'est marrant perso je n'ai pas compris l'intérêt du jeu j'ai trouvé ça très basique et du coup je l'ai giclé du disque dur après qq minutes.


Mais est-ce qu'il y a des jeux que tu as appréciés, finalement ?  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Idem pour moi, je n'avais pas dépassé le quart d'heure de jeu dessus.

----------


## Blackogg

> Mais est-ce qu'il y a des jeux que tu as appréciés, finalement ?


Oui, il existe des jeux dont il n'a pas compris l'intérêt, mais qu'il a appréciés malgré tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Mais est-ce qu'il y a des jeux que tu as appréciés, finalement ?


Evolve mais y as que lui

----------


## Orkestra

> C'est marrant perso je n'ai pas compris l'intérêt du jeu j'ai trouvé ça très basique et du coup je l'ai giclé du disque dur après qq minutes.





> Idem pour moi, je n'avais pas dépassé le quart d'heure de jeu dessus.


Mais du coup, c'est le genre de jeu qui vous intéresse à la base ? Parce que je veux bien que ça ne soit pas incroyablement beau mais manette en main c'est quand même très agréable et le principal problème que je pourrais trouver à ce jeu serait sa relative répétitivité (dont on ne se rend pas compte en quelques minutes de jeu à priori). Du coup qu'est ce qui fait qu'on l'abandonne au bout de quelques minutes (à moins de savoir que le genre ne nous intéresse pas, auquel cas, qu'est ce qui fait qu'on lance le jeu ?  ::P: )

C'est une vraie question hein ! Je suis curieux mais vous avez bien le droit de ne pas aimer _Steamworld Dig_... ou de ne pas aimer les jeux vidéo dans le cas de Oldnoobie  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> ou de ne pas aimer les jeux vidéo dans le cas de Oldnoobie


Faut le comprendre aussi ça fait des annees que c'est un noob et que ca s'ameliore pas et l'age qui avance...les reflexes ne sont plus la alors tout ce qu'il lui reste c'est les picross, le scrabble et les match3 hentai (et encore il a du mal avec le mode une main)

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> Evolve mais y as que lui


Avec moi ça fait deux ...
Et j’ai aussi aimé Artifact.
What else ?

Mais par contre Outer Worlds moi ça me tombe des mains, pour ses dialogues en face à face, l’incohérence de certaines discussions ou l’on passe d’un sujet à l’autre de façon vraiment brut, et cette sensation de grandeur que le jeu veut te donner (dans son histoire) pour au final être lâché dans des bacs à sable ...
Je préfère passer l’aspirateur dans un manoir.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Team fortress 2, gone home, grow up, grow home, valley, mirror, just cause 3, just cause 2, a story about my uncle, from dust, forza horizon 3 et 4, battlefield 3, forza motordport 7, Trials Evolution, torchlight 1 et 2, van helding, diablo 3, guild wars 2, black desert online, wreckfest, gta 5, rocket league, mirror, yoku s island express, tekken 7, mudrunner, evolve certes, left for dead 2, astroneer, vermintide 1 et 2, grid et grid autosports, pubg, dirt rally 1 et 2, subnautica, hunter call of the wild, broforce, portal 2, alien swarm, depth, the free ones, betrayer, glass masquerade, armello, gaz guzzlers, firewatch, edith finch, nail'd, absolute drift, wrc 7, blaze rush, golf with your friends, a short hike, saint seiya soldier s soul, loadout, r6 siege, ghost recon wildlands, submerged, Redout, abzu, trine, shelter, off road drive, disyance, plague inc, tricky towers, refunct, cluster truck, et la liste n'est pas exhaustive. 

A mon avis vous pouvez vivre sans sens critique mais faut pas en vouloir à ceux qui conservent une certaine exigence.

Blague à part c'est pas tant la faute de ce Steamworld Dig, je suis parti dessus il est quand même bien hypé du coup la déception est arrivée d'autant plus vite. MAis j'ai largué Spelunky de la même façon. C'est d'abord la simplicité et la répétitivité de la boucle de gameplay qui me saute à la gueule, et ça ferme la porte à l'éventuelle envie de grinder pour grinder. Ces deux titres me rappellent de vieux jeux 2D que j'avais sur GameBoy (genre Boulder Dash si ma mémoire est bonne, et encore ce sont des portages de versions plus anciennes). Le relent des années 80 couplé à la faible immersion d'un format plate-former 2D et à un gameplay basique m'ont sorti direct.

Après je suis le premier à apprécier les gameplays simples (aka les walksims voire même les puzzles) mais soit graphiquement ça tue et c'est nerveux (slime rancher), soit c'est une atmosphère soignée (glass masquerade), soit l'histoire est originale et intéressante (Firewatch), voire on tombe dans le pur défouloir déjanté (Nail'd) ou l'"expérience originale" (shelter, alias le simulateur de blaireau en sépia). Parfois c'est juste la grande liberté de construction qui me happe (astroneer, grow up). 

Faut pas nier le facteur backlog qui fait qu'on accumule des gros jeux pleins d'attraits ou encore le temps de jeu pas extensible, qui pousserait à considérer un petit jeu simplet comme une perte de temps. Ou le côté chafouin de lancer un jeu NES sur un PC à 1.000 boules.

----------


## DeadFish

> Du coup qu'est ce qui fait qu'on l'abandonne au bout de quelques minutes


Qu'on a mieux à faire de sa vie que de mongoliser sur un jeu qui consiste à spammer un bouton comme un débile. Le machin serait sorti sur téléphone que vous seriez les premiers à le défoncer mais là c'est indé tu comprends, c'est rafraîchissant.

----------


## Galgu

Je m'éclate sur le Xbox Game Pass (gratos pendant 2 mois en plus au début).

J'ai fini *The Outer Worlds*, RPG 3D gentillet par l'ancienne équipe de Fallout. Des quêtes sympas,d'autres moins sympa. Un univers Sci-fi pas mal mais trop limité. Au final ya du potentiel mais rien de révolutionnaire. j'ai bien aimé les intéractions avec notre équipe et les quêtes liées. Les combats sont très dispensables. 7/10

J'ai fini *Blazing Chrome*, jeu hommage aux Metal Slug. C'est sûr que s'il était sorti sur borne d'arcade il aurait fait beaucoup d'argent car qu'est ce qu'on meurt dans ce jeu ! (one shot death). Le jeu m'a forcé a relancer une partie en Easy, setup que je n'ai jamais choisi dans un JV. Au final c'est un die & retry assez frustrant et limité, de plus le choix des armes est plus que questionnable. 4/10

Par la suite j'ai fini *Bloodstained: RotN*. EXCEPTIONNEL. Pour moi qui suis un grand fan de Metroidvania, ce jeu est une perle. Absolument pas une redite a SotN, bien que l'inspiration soit omniprésente, ce sont les touches en plus qui font que le jeu se démarque et qu'on adhère du début à la fin. Juste quelques moments mal maîtrisés mais dans l'ensemble : Chapeau ! 9/10

Enfin, j'ai fini *Pony Island*, jeu concept assez court, difficile à décrire. Je n'ai pas vraiment adhéré mais c'est très original. 5/10

Je pense que j'ai le temps de finir tous les jeux qui m'intéressent d'ici la fin de la période gratuite.

----------


## akaraziel

*Berserk and the Band of the Hawk*

Musou dans l'univers de Berserk, qui va la rencontre de Guts avec la troupe du Faucon jusqu'à l'invasion de Vritanis par les Kushans.

Les plus :
+Assez respectueux de l'univers, avec un peu de libertés évidemment, mais rien de méchant si on garde en tête que c'est une adaptation en JV. Mais....
+Passages de l'(excellent) anime de la trilogie de l'âge d'or en guise de cinématique sur la période concernée.
+Sensation de puissance quand on contrôle Guts (pas testé les autres)
+Pas mal de contenu (15 heures juste en faisant la quête principale avec Guts), dont une sorte de donjon infini.

Les moins :
-....Censuré sur le gore et la nudité. Du coup on y perd en intensité sur certains passages (l'Eclipse, l'ordre du Molosse Noir, etc...), c'est dommage vu l'ambiance que dégage le manga à la base.
-C'est moche. Certains persos sont bien modélisés, d'autres non (Casca  :Facepalm:  ), les décors sont dégueulasses, et ça se permet des ralentissements par moments, même si c'est assez rare.
-Les combats de boss. C'est la fête au stun lock, aux caméras foireuses et aux hit box pétées, à tel point que la meilleure technique c'est de faire du hit and run en attendant de charger la barre de furie ou les armes secondaires.

En tant que fan j'ai tout de même bien apprécié, mais le genre me fatigue assez vite tant c'est bourrin sur le principe.

----------


## Supergounou

> Qu'on a mieux à faire de sa vie que de mongoliser sur un jeu qui consiste à spammer un bouton comme un débile.


Les mecs jamais contents, et après ça va chouiner devant RedDead2 parce que y a trop d'actions sur 1 même bouton  ::happy2::

----------


## FericJaggar

Faudrait renommer ça en _le topic des pisse-froids_  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

*Metal Gear Solid V : Ground Zeroes
*
J'ai jamais joué aux épisodes PS1 (j'en avais pas).
J'ai effleuré le 3 sur PS2 pendant une petite heure avant d'aller le refourguer chez Ultima qui me l'a gentiment échangé contre Shodow of the Colossus ( ::love:: ). Trop de caméras fixes, pas moyen d'accrocher.
J'avais tenté Phantom Pain mais j'avais rien compris au scénario, et j'avais sans doute été plus attiré par un de ces nombreux jeux qui hantent mon backlog comme un petit papillon qui navigue de lumière en lumière (sous les projecteurs).


_Wesh c'est Big Boss Snake, mon œil il est trop pas en face de mon objectif t'as vu krr krr_

Hier soir Ground Zeroes, terminé dans la foulée. Enfin, terminé, c'est un bien grand mot, j'ai fini la mission une fois avec les objectifs de base, là j'ai vu que ça a débloqué d'autres objectifs.
Et puis comme j'ai joué fufu tout du lond va bien falloir que je teste le mode bourrin. Je pense que ça ne marchera pas (ou moyennement) parce que sur ma partie je me suis fait griller une fois et j'ai décidé d'assumer en mode Rambo mais ça ne s'est pas très bien terminé pour Snake. Enfin, pour Big Boss. Bref pour le protagoniste. En relançant au checkpoint j'ai pu terminer proprement, personne ne m'a vu.

Le plan séquence tout du long, j'ai adoré. Pas de cut du début à la fin. Top.
L'infiltration, impeccable. Je voulais un Hitman-Splinter Cell-like, je l'ai. Okay, sans les déguisements, mais là le perso est bien maniable, c'est très plaisant.

Du coup pendant que ma connexion arthritique télécharge péniblement Phantom Pain (que je vais relancer depuis le début), je lis la chronoligie, le background, j'ai maté 2-3 vidéos récapitulatives de "qui est qui" et de pourquoi on joue Snake mais que parfois c'est Solid Snake et parfois Big Boss.

Donc pour l'instant je switche entre ces états :  :tired:  ou  ::wacko::  ou encore  :Vibre: 

Parce qu'entre les noms de codes qui sont presque tous pareils : The Boss, Big Boss, Solid Snake, Venom Snake, Naked Snake, Solidus Snake (attention), Liquid Snake, les Ocelot, les Zero, PFOUAH il faut suivre. Et puis les traîtres qui sont pas des traîtres mais qu'on croit que oui parce qu'ils ont fait croire que peut-être c'était des méchants ... Hmrlk.
Et je me souviens qu'au début de Phantom Pain il y a des bonhommes capables de lancer du feu ou de flotter en l'air, ça a l'air d'être du grand n'importe quoi, mais après tout, pourquoi pas ?

Bref, Ground Zeroes, c'est une petite mission très sympatoche avec une réalisation impeccable, différents types d'approches et un scénario qui ne fait pas mal à la tête, vivement la suite pour heurter un peu plus celle-ci !  ::lol::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Faites péter les dolipranes.

----------


## Sao

Héhé, c'est l'une des vidéos que j'ai matées hier.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*RESIDENT EVIL 2* (2019)

Mission Claire bis en normal, clos en 3h39 et 6 saves.

----------


## Sekigo Le Magnifique

Terminé *Planet Alpha*.




Mon premier jeu de plateforme axé ambiance. En gros, on avance, on saute et c'est à peu près tout.
Terminé en 5/6 heures, j'ai vraiment apprécié l'ambiance et les graphismes. C'est assez simpliste dans ce que ça raconte, mais c'est pas très important, ça le raconte plutôt bien et de façon immersive.
Ça se laisse jouer sans frustration, à la cool.
Ptet le seul gros défaut, c'est le fait d'aller ramasser des artefacts facultatifs qui débloquent la vraie fin. Qui est franchement sans intérêt pour un truc à débloquer, ils auraient dû mettre qu'une seule fin.

----------


## akaraziel

*Warhammer Chaosbane*

Pas ouf. C'est un peu Diablo 3 avec un skin Warhammer, en beaucoup moins bien.

Les plus :
-C'est joli
-Coop locale à quatre sur le même écran, grosse surprise à ce niveau

Les moins :
-Scénario ultra prévisible, y'a pas grand chose à en tirer. Comment peuvent-ils systématiquement se foirer avec un lore aussi riche ?
-Mécaniques assez pauvres vis à vis de la concurrence.
-Un mec s'est dit que ça pourrait être rigolo de bloquer le changement de skills/items en plein combat. Bon, pourquoi pas, sauf que ça bloque même quelques longues secondes après les combats. Très relou. Et y'a pas de portail de ville.
-Ultra fainéant sur le level design. Mais genre vraiment. 
Pour expliquer : le jeu est divisé en 4 actes. Dans chaque acte il y a un hub à partir duquel on vous envoie en mission. Déjà, vous devez commencer à vous dire que ça pue, et vous êtes encore loin du compte : un acte = un (UN SEUL!) style (layout ?) de niveau, qui se répètera à chaque mission. 
Par exemple, à l'acte 1 vous passez toujours par les mêmes égouts (jusque là on peut se dire que c'est logique en étant trèèèèèèèès optimiste), l'acte 2 vous passez toujours dans les (LA) mêmes rues de la ville, etc. 
Je sais pas qui s'occupait du LD sur ce jeu, mais c'est un sacré branleur.


Bref, à moins de chercher absolument un hack and slash pas trop compliqué dans l'univers de Warhammer avec une option coop locale, ça n'en vaut vraiment pas la peine.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Broforce* dans le cadre du backlog event.

Très brutal, à jouer par petites sessions. Un bon défouloir généralement très correct en ce qui concerne la difficulté (checkpoints bien placés).
La dernière section est par contre bien trop longue et le boss un peu abusé.

Il parait qu'il est super en multi, je dirais plutôt que ça doit être un gros foutoir  ::):

----------


## Blackogg

*Batman Arkham City*.
L'aspect open-world par rapport à Asylum est à la fois un point fort, parce que c'est quand même très amusant de jouer au justicier qui erre dans la ville à la recherche d'innocents à venger, mais aussi plutôt décevant parce que ça se fait au détriment de l'histoire.
Là où Asylum nous enchainait les méchants à fond la caisse,  City a fait le choix d'en exclure un paquet de la trame principale et d'en faire des caméos pour un certain nombre à des quêtes secondaires finalement peu intéressantes. Résultat, l'histoire parait un peu fade, la fin arrive sans crier gare, tout ça fait un peu pétard mouillé. Mais dans l'ensemble ça reste très plaisant, j'ai passé 10 bonnes heures à filer entre les buildings à coup de grappin, à taper des méchants pas beaux en rythme puis à leur crier dessus avec ma grosse voix.

*Guacamelee 2*
Un metroidvania moyen+ dans un mexique idiot fantasmé par des canadiens.
Attention, moyen ça ne veut pas dire mauvais, ça veut dire "qui fait tout ce que vous pouvez attendre d'un metroidvania, mais rien de plus".  Son originalité, c'est son univers mexicon avec des luchadores divins, des poulets illuminatis, du guacamole sacré et des chèvres magiques. 
Il y a tous les pouvoirs que vous imaginez (double saut, triple saut, wall jump, devenir-plus-petit-pour-passer-dans-les-tuyaux, et des attaques pour casser des portes bleues, rouges, vertes, jaunes ...) mais avec des noms mexicons. Allez, si, il y a le pouvoir pour alterner entre 2 dimensions qui est plutôt bien vu et bien utilisé tout le long du jeu.
C'est bien fichu, plutôt bien rythmé, ça se joue sans déplaisir.
Perso les blagues m'ont lassé assez vite, ça fait très forcé et pas très sincère dans l'ensemble mais ça n'entrave quasiment jamais le gameplay donc ça me convient. Mention spéciale cependant à une zone qui a l'air d'être un "droit de réponse" du studio à certaines critiques des blagues de Guacamelee 1. C'était pas nécessaire les gars, vous vous faites du mal pour rien là  :Facepalm: .

----------


## Sekigo Le Magnifique

*CAT Interstellar*




Un jeu amateur gratuit d'une durée de vie d'une heure environ.
Très intéressant, je trouve. Et relativement joli (les animations et la physique font par contre très amateur).
J'ai bien aimé l'ambiance et les décors de science-fiction du jeu. Par exemple, on suit un ascenseur orbital depuis l'espace vers les tréfonds de la planète. Également, nous sommes un droïde pendant presque l'intégralité de la partie, et la station dans laquelle nous sommes n'est composés que d'androïde, pas d'humains, ce qui confère une autre source de dépaysement.
J'ai également bien aimé que le jeu garde ses mystères et n'explicitent pas tout, permettant de laisser son esprit vagabonder.

Franchement, avec un bon coup de polish, ça pourrait être une excellente base de jeu plus complet.

----------


## Bibik

*Ys Origin* deux runs (y'a trois persos, avec chacun son pdv sur l'histoire), bon arpg, ost superbe (falcom sound team jdk  ::wub:: ), plein de difficultés possibles et de bonus quand on finit le jeu. je l'ai trouvé mieux que Oath in Felghana qui était déjà pas mal mais un peu court -et moins de rejouabilité-
J'y reviendrais pour faire le 3ème perso. 

A noter qu'il y a une traduction française non-officielle bien que sérieusement faite (quelques coquilles pas méchantes mais traduit directement du japonais !)

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Return to Castle Wolfesntein* avec 18 ans de retard, six heures très bien remplies  ::): 

Le gameplay (un peu sommaire) est pas facile à appréhender à cause de l'inertie de Blazkowicz et au recul mystérieux des armes. C'est le truc qui peut rebuter aujourd'hui à mon avis, ce jeu-là est entre des ancêtres plus agréables à jouer (Blood, Shadow Warrior, Doom) et les jeux modernes dont on a l'habitude.

Les deux premières heures sont pas passionnantes mais plus on avance, plus l'arsenal et le bestiaire s'étoffent et on se prend au jeu. La variété concerne aussi les environnements changent sans arrêt avec des approches au choix ou imposées en fonction du scénario. Même les missions d'infiltration obligatoire passent super bien : comme quoi une mission furtive "faite pour" est bien plus satisfaisante qu'une furtivité optionnelle pendant des heures et des heures...






L'ambiance est parfaite dans son genre, évidemment les méchants archéologues et scientifiques nazis font des expériences pas nettes dans des labos et des catacombes. Le mélange de science et d'occultisme marche d'enfer, avec une pointe d'humour de temps en temps pour se dérider.






Avec le patch 1.42d ça tourne nickel chrome à la définition et au framerate désirés.

C'est un classique très recommandable, et ça ravivera quelques souvenirs des centaines d'heures passées sur Enemy Territory  :Fouras:

----------


## FericJaggar

Enemy Territory  ::wub:: 
Et encore mieux : Quake Wars  ::wub::  meilleur jeu multi de tous les temps !

----------


## Bibik

> Enemy Territory


Ah mais ouais, ça manque d'un vrai successeur à ET !

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ah mais ouais, ça manque d'un vrai successeur à ET !


Pourtant il y en a un:

----------


## Kaelis

À force ils vont peut-être y arriver chez Splash Damage...

----------


## FericJaggar

> Pourtant il y en a un:
> https://www.ecranlarge.com/media/cac...-528-large.jpg


Image tirée d'un flim qui n'existe pas  ::|: 
Tout comme Quake Wars qui est le dernier jeu en date de Splash Damage  ::|:

----------


## Nono

Dirty Bomb a eu une vie tourmentée, mais le jeu était bon !

----------


## Bibik

Ouais mais depuis Splash Damage fait plus rien d'autres que des contrats. Faut avouer qu'un fast fps par équipe n'est pas dans la tendance actuelle des jeux multis à succès.

----------


## Woshee

Overwatch ?

----------


## Kaelis

Il y a aussi le Rush sur Battlefield qui m'avait bien plu dans le genre même si les objectifs sont peu variés.

----------


## Bibik

> Overwatch ?


Je connais pas ça, faut aim ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*Please, Don’t Touch Anything* (2015), backlog toujours et encore.



Puzzle.

Un seul écran, des zones où cliquer, 25 fins différentes à trouver. Dur de faire plus minimaliste, DeadFish va être comblé.

Et pourtant, après avoir terminé les fins les plus "évidentes", Please... va torturer le cerveau du joueur qui va être submerger par les indices (certains ne servant à rien, lol) afin d'utiliser la bonne formule au bon endroit pour résoudre les différents puzzles du jeu. Certains sont même complètement délirants (je suis aller voir une soluce, jamais je n'aurai trouvé ça seul), tous sont souvent bien menés, y a même de la variété dans la manière dont il faut résoudre certains d'entre eux.

Please, Don’t Touch Anything, c'est l'exemple parfait du jeu simpliste, austère, mais qui reste en tête après l'avoir quitté, qui possède une certaine aura. Bon, pas de quoi réveiller les morts non plus hein, d'autant qu'on en fait le tour en 2h30. Mais c'est ludique, malin, et ça demande d'écrire des trucs sur une feuille de papier, tout pour me plaire.

----------


## Tahia

> Je connais pas ça, faut aim ?


Bah c'est toi qui choisit en fait  :;): !

----------


## Metalink

> *Please, Don’t Touch Anything* (2015) ...


Hey mais ça à l'air génial ça, merci pour le retour !

----------


## Papi Pablo

*Spiderman* - Des fois je me dis que malgré la passion, je reste un gros cazu de base. 
Les derniers jeux en date que j'ai poncé: The Witcher 3, Assassin's Creed Odyssey, Zelda BOTW, RDR2... Et c'est pas faute de jouer à autre chose que des openworlds AAA. Je n'arrive que trop rarement à terminer les autres, sauf les courts. Hollow Knight, Celeste, et autres Ori, j'y reviens mais impossible de les boucler par faute d'efforts à fournir. Alors que bien sur, Limbo, Rime, Gris, toussa se termine.
Du coup, quand j'ai mis les mains sur *Spiderman* et que j'ai voltigé à travers New York pendant 20 heures, j'ai compris que j'étais simplement un joueur lambda, celui qui aime suivre une histoire par le biais d'un gameplay agréable et environnements saisissants, le tout accompagné d'une faible difficulté. 
C'était une chouette balade avec des bagarres rigolotes et jamais bien compliquées. J'ai presque été déçu de ne jamais décéder. 
Après j'ai réessayé Batman... les déplacements semblent rigides... 
Je le platinerai pas, trop chiant les défis de drones et autres combats à rechercher... Je retourne farmer de l'argile sur Stardew Valley.

----------


## Catel

*Phantasy Star III*

Le second Phantasy Star est tellement infâme de grind fou et de donjons labyrinthiquement aberrants qu'il en est injouable.

Le troisième est jouable, ce qui est juste suffisant pour s'y faire chier.

C'est un peu un JRPG de série B, au développement rushé en moins d'un an, presque un spinoff de la série, qui mêle des éléments de fantasy (épées, capes et châteaux) au contexte SF des deux premiers jeux. Il comporte très peu d'assets, le monde et les villes sont vides, il n'y a que le strict nécessaire au fonctionnement des mécaniques du jeu. Les animations sont très peu nombreuses, le bestiaire est large mais inégal.
Dans Phantasy Star III, on grinde moins qu'on ne farme : c'est le stuff qui sera décisif, obtenu grâce au loot des milliards de combats aléatoires qui se déclencheront toutes les 2 à 10 secondes sur la map. La progression sera de toute façon parfaitement linéaire, comme dans tout JRPG.

Le jeu compense sa pauvreté par deux ou trois idées originales. Le scénario découpé en trois actes vous fera incarner le héros Rhys, puis ses descendances successives selon votre choix d'épouse à la fin de chaque acte, changeant ainsi le scénario (quatre fins possibles). Si ce twist était appréciable en 1990, il ne change franchement pas grand chose au scénario et encore moins à votre façon de jouer. 
Par ailleurs, le système de magies (appelé ici "techniques") est original: chaque personnage dispose d'emblée de toutes ses techniques, mais pourra moduler leurs puissances respectives, tout comme on répartit l'énergie entre moteurs, armes et boucliers dans les simus spatiales. Dans les faits, 99,99% des combats se feront en matraquant le bouton d'action et en se soignant de temps en temps.

Le fil narratif est super ténu et pourtant il a quand même réussi à me perdre. Il semble que connaître le lore de la série soit indispensable, alors que ça ne raconte pas grand chose... j'ai vite renoncé à comprendre quoi que ce soit à ces histoires d'Orakio, de Laya et d'Etcaetera. Les personnages ont extrêmement peu d'existence, ils sont généralement introduits par deux phrases et conclus en une, et rien entre.

Arrivé vers les deux tiers du jeu, j'en avais tellement marre de ces décors vides, de ces musiques répétitives, d'avancer de ville en labyrinthe et de labyrinthe en ville en passant par d'innombrables combats aléatoires chiants que je n'ai plus lâché le guide jusqu'au bout.

En matière de RPG, rappelons que 1990, c'est l'année de Ultima VI...

Il fallait en passer par là, je voulais en voir un globalement avant de faire un de ces quatre matins Phantasy Star IV qui, paraît-il, serait l'un des piliers de la Trinité 16-bits avec Chrono Trigger (que j'ai beaucoup aimé) et Final Fantasy VI. Il a intérêt.

----------


## La Marmotta

> [B]
> Il fallait en passer par là, je voulais en voir un globalement avant de faire un de ces quatre matins Phantasy Star IV qui, paraît-il, serait l'un des piliers de la Trinité 16-bits avec Chrono Trigger (que j'ai beaucoup aimé) et Final Fantasy VI. Il a intérêt.


PSIII était très bon à l'époque, super riche, un scénar original qui s'étale sur plusieurs générations, plusieurs fins différentes...C'est un de mes premiers RPG, il m'a marqué et je le porte toujours dans mon coeur. Mais c'est vrai qu'il est quasiment injouable aujourd'hui. Les 3 premiers Phantasy Star ont salement vieillis, que ça soit dans le level design, la camera qui colle les bords du mauvais côté (on ne voit jamais bien où on va), la lenteur des déplacements...Ça n'est plus agréable à jouer.

Par contre le IV je l'ai découvert il y a 2 ans et il n'a pas vieilli du tout car il est très plaisant à jouer, même aujourd'hui. Comme Chrono Trigger ou FFVI. Donc tu peux foncer sur le IV, vraiment.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Et pourtant, après avoir terminé les fins les plus "évidentes", Please... va torturer le cerveau du joueur qui va être submerger par les indices (certains ne servant à rien, lol) afin d'utiliser la bonne formule au bon endroit pour résoudre les différents puzzles du jeu. *Certains sont même complètement délirants (je suis aller voir une soluce, jamais je n'aurai trouvé ça seul)*, tous sont souvent bien menés, y a même de la variété dans la manière dont il faut résoudre certains d'entre eux.
> 
> Please, Don’t Touch Anything, c'est l'exemple parfait du jeu simpliste, austère, mais qui reste en tête après l'avoir quitté, qui possède une certaine aura. Bon, pas de quoi réveiller les morts non plus hein, d'autant qu'on en fait le tour en 2h30. Mais c'est ludique, malin, et ça demande d'écrire des trucs sur une feuille de papier, tout pour me plaire.



C'est l'un des deux trucs qui m'énerve dans les jeux à énigmes. Fourrer un truc capillotracté que personne ne peut trouver via un raisonnement logique. Ça bafoue une partie des règles implicite au genre et puis surtout où est la satisfaction d'avoir trouvé soit par coup de bol soit par brute-force ?

----------


## amiral_slip

bon, ca y est, j'ai maitrisé *breath of the wild*



Je le regarde avec les yeux d'un non fan, presque un peu refractaire à la série a cause de la surenchere pas toujours objective que les medias ou fanboys etalent partout.

C'est un excellent jeu, y'a pas a tortiller... Son gigantisme mérite tous les superlatifs. Bô comme c'est pas permis, j'ai pris une gentille claque dans la gueule avec ses paysages enchanteurs, ou parfois désolé. C'est ouf ce qu'on peut sortir d'un hard aussi daté que celui de la wiiU, optimisation is the way.

Globalement je ne l'ai pas trouvé tres difficile, 

Spoiler Alert! 


hormis le dromadaire enchanté et son p**** de boss

, limite plus dur que le final, et quelques enigmes sanctuesques qui m'ont bloqué un bout de temps. Des trucs assez ingenieux  sur la combinaison d'elements et de pouvoirs sont super bien trouvés.

les armes qui cassent, ca me les a brisé menu au debut, surtout quand on perd on épée top, mais au final, ca s'integre bien dans le jeu, ca ajoute meme un peu de difficulté, d'anticipation pour les differents endroits a visiter.

Les themes de la serie sont revisités, parfois simplement egrenés sur un piano, d'autres fois a l'orchestre symphonique, du grand art.

Mais au bout de 45h, il etait temps d'aller botter le cul de ganon, je commencais a ressentir une certaine lassitude qui aurait nuit a mon experience.

Pas mal de quetes annexes sont peu inspirées"vas la, fais ceci" et en general la recompense est pas ouf,en tous cas moins que ce qu'on possede deja dans sa besace. Y'a bien des minijeux ou des defis, mais franchement rien de passionnant. Meme pas de peche, WTF??? j'avais bien aimé dans OoT.

Le truc qui m'a fait le plus tiquer, c'est le character design. Tout est lisse est insipide, les PNJ d'une meme ethnie sont tous pareils.Y'a peu de persos marquants ou attachants. Les mobs sont tous les meme d'un bout a l'autre de la carte, avec simplement les couleurs qui changent comme en 1992 ::o: 

les gardiens, des cloches avec des pattes d'araignées.MMMMMokay.

Ah si, des fois y'a des plus gros monstres, avec des noms trouvés par les pigistes du journal de mickey, qui ressemblent...heu... non, vraiment, a rien.


Spoiler Alert! 







 interrogation ecrite:Qui se souvient de la tronche d'urbosa? je veux des pseudos ::ninja:: 

J'ai trouvé que the witcher 3 a du etre une grande source d'inspiration pour nintendo. Le loot, l'open world, able... euh non, epona... Ma foi quand c'est inspiré pour une si belle oeuvre, geralt peut faire un thumb up.

La fin est 

Spoiler Alert! 


naze par contre. C'est expedié a l'arrache,ganon est en defcon 5, zelda vient faire son power rangers/ DBZ, et ... et puis rien, voila, des credits, zelda et link sont dans la plaine a discuter qu'il faut qu'elle aille faire le plein de l'elephant (veridique), et rideau, on passe un coup de balai, voila c'est fini a bientot.... Meme pas une scene de liesse collective dans les village, un truc kawai comme un enfant goron qui regarde le ciel bleu en souriant???



Hormis ces quelques errements, c'etait vraiment un beau voyage dans hyrule. Il justifierait a lui seul l'achat d'une console, a condition, en tous cas pour moi, de savoir stopper l'aventure avant l'ecoeurement.

best zelda ever.

----------


## DeadFish

> interrogation ecrite:Qui se souvient de la tronche d'urbosa? je veux des pseudos


Je me souviens de son pif, ça compte ? Un tarin pareil, c'est pas bon pour les cervicales.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai fini *Abzû*.
C'est très joli. Voilà voilà...
La musique est très belle aussi.

Mais je n'ai pas vu l'intérêt. J'adore les animaux, les documentaires et tout, mais pourquoi en faire un "jeu" plutôt qu'un anime ?
Et je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire.

----------


## Kaelis

Fait le DLC gratos de *The Messenger, Picnic Panic*. 2 heures de rab', rien de nouveau à part les boss qui sont plutôt originaux.






C'est assez difficile, c'est fait pour être joué après le dernier boss (que j'ai du rebattre un an après pour accéder au DLC, y a mieux pour s'y remettre) et la quête annexe est destinée au New Game + donc à zapper sans regret.

Faut peut-être pas relancer le jeu pour ça, et ceux qui feront le jeu pour la première fois auront peut-être leur dose avec le jeu de base. À voir si ils en veulent encore.

----------


## CrocMagnum

> *Phantasy Star III*
> 
> Le second Phantasy Star est tellement infâme de grind fou et de donjons labyrinthiquement aberrants qu'il en est injouable.
> 
> Le troisième est jouable, ce qui est juste suffisant pour s'y faire chier.
> 
> C'est un peu un JRPG de série B, au développement rushé en moins d'un an, presque un spinoff de la série, qui mêle des éléments de fantasy (épées, capes et châteaux) au contexte SF des deux premiers jeux. Il comporte très peu d'assets, le monde et les villes sont vides, il n'y a que le strict nécessaire au fonctionnement des mécaniques du jeu. Les animations sont très peu nombreuses, le bestiaire est large mais inégal.
> Dans Phantasy Star III, on grinde moins qu'on ne farme : c'est le stuff qui sera décisif, obtenu grâce au loot des milliards de combats aléatoires qui se déclencheront toutes les 2 à 10 secondes sur la map. La progression sera de toute façon parfaitement linéaire, comme dans tout JRPG.
> 
> ...


Phantasy Star IV est un rpg qui se finit relativement rapidement, 20-30 heures peut-être (hormis les quêtes secondaires et un dongeon secret). Comparativement à Phantasy Star III, les personnages du IV sont bien plus marquants car ils ont une vraie personnalité: leurs discussions provoquera parfois des échanges savoureux.

Le simple fait que le IV raconte les moments-clés de son histoire par le biais de planches style bande dessinée a quelque chose de touchant (c'est vraiment très réussi). Et pour ne rien gâcher le gamplay a bien résisté à l'épreuve du temps: on s'amuse vraiment. 

Enfin son interface bien plus ergonomique t'évitera les prises de tête du III. 

Donc tu apprécieras davantage le IV, je pense.  ::P: 

note: pour le III j'ai le même ressenti que toi, il est dur à se farcir, surtout ce grinding de malade. Edit: et j'oubliais effectivement la bouillie musicale du III (mais peut-on vraiment parler de musique ici tellement c'est nul). ^^

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai fini *Hob*

C'était cool ! On incarne un petit personnage qui devra purifier et décider du destin de son monde, grâce à son bras mécanique et son sabre dans l'autre main. On se promène un peu partout, on défait quelques ennemis, on résout des puzzles environnementaux, on découvre des passage secrets, on fait apparaitre des parties du monde en activant d'impressionnants engrenages, on gagne des nouveaux pouvoirs, on booste ses capacités, on traverse quelques parties plateformes... un schéma classique et bien exécuté.
L'angle de caméra n'est pas modifiable (une rareté pour un jeu en 3D) et ça m'a pas mal perturbé dans ma première heure de jeu mais c'est plutôt bien géré (notamment pour cacher des bonus); par contre je trouve que la maniabilité des combat est perfectible. Le monde est charmant, la narration muette est intrigante même si on se retrouve de temps en temps paumé à ne pas savoir dans quelle direction aller. Un bon petit jeu qui malheureusement souffre de la comparaison avec *Ori and The Blind Forest*, qui partage un univers similaire mais qui me semble bien plus maitrisé.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *The Outer Worlds* en environ 18 heures, en laissant de côté une bonne dizaine de quêtes secondaires dont j'ai eu marre au bout d'un moment.

J'ai passé un bon moment sur le jeu, mais c'est un jeu moyen à tous les niveaux. 

L'histoire est assez banale, sans rebondissement, sans surprise et sans qu'on ressente un enjeu majeur. Elle est servie par des dialogues franchement moyen, mis à part certaines répliques bien sanglantes, mais qui n'apportent pas grand chose. Le souci des dialogues, comme du monde d'ailleurs, c'est que tout semble raccourci, rétréci au maximum. En 2 phrases, on retourne un ennemi juré en allié, c'est complètement pas crédible et ça fait perdre toute logique à l'histoire et à nos choix.

Le monde aussi est en mode réduit, comme un parc d'attraction où l'on passe d'un manège à un autre. Ce phénomène est accentué par le loot très mal réglé: on trouve de tout partout, tous les 2 mètres il y a un truc à ramasser, et la distribution des objets n'a aucune logique. J'ai fini la partie avec des milliers de munitions de chaque type...

Les combats sont médiocres également, ils n'ont aucune originalité, je préfère ceux des Mass Effect pour rester dans le même genre. Sur TOW, les possibilités tactiques sont réduites au minimum, même en comptant les 2 compétences par compagnon.

Niveau graphique c'est plutôt joli et bien optimisé, et la DA est sympa, à mi-chemin entre Bioshock et Fallout New Vegas.

Beaucoup de points négatifs mais ça se joue bien malgré tout, le jeu n'est pas mauvais vraiment, c'est juste un jeu passe-temps casual sans grande prétention et qui sera vite oublié. J'en attendais rien à la base donc je ne suis pas déçu

----------


## JulLeBarge

J’enchaîne avec *Murdered Soul Suspect* que je viens de finir en 8h environ (sans chercher tous les trucs cachés).

Et j'ai trouvé ça génial du début à la fin. L'histoire, l'ambiance, les dialogues, le gameplay avec la recherche d'indices pour résoudre les affaires, la musique, les graphismes, tout est réussi pour moi. A noter quand même que j'ai utilisé le "cheat" pour ne pas être embêter par les démons, c'est le seul point négatif du jeu pour moi.

Vraiment un bon petit jeu qui mérite d'être fait pour les amateurs de jeu narratif et d'enquêtes (et d'ambiance  :Bave:  )

----------


## Roupille

*Link's Awakening* version Switch. Après avoir posté sur le topic du hurlement primaire du joueur j'ai enfin réussi à le finir. Ben c'était chouette, j'ai un peu retrouvé mes 10 ans  :Emo: 
25 ans après je me rappelais pas de grand chose. L'effet de flou m'a un peu gêné au début puis je l'ai complètement oublié. 
Plus que les graphismes, c'est vraiment les musiques que j'ai appréciées. Le son sur Gameboy c'était pas terrible quand même.

----------


## Catel

*Ori and the Blind Forest*

En 9h et environ 500 morts.

Je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire, qui ne semble guère dépasser des clichés de base "la nature est corrompue, va la purifier" avec quelques tire-larmes convenus. Je reste aussi sur mon appréciation de la DA, qu'on compare indûment à du Ghibli, est-ce à cause de la tronche du gros ours (icône du jeu et pourtant personnage très secondaire) ? Ca n'a RIEN à voir avec du Ghibli. On est dans le féérique kitschouille post-Disney hérité de films tels que Alice au Pays des Merveilles mais avec les leviers à fond. Du mauve, du rose, du orange en veux-tu en voilà. C'est du déjà vu dans Trine et ailleurs.
Ca devient même un souci quand la surcharge visuelle nuit à la lisibilité. Explosions de lumières, éléments de décors mêlés aux plate-formes, caméra nerveuse, retour de force hystérique se mêlent pour rendre les choses plus compliquées qu'elles ne le sont déjà.

Par contre, pour le gameplay, c'est du tout bon.

Ori est avant tout un jeu de plate-formes semi-hardcore. Il y a une composante Metroid, le monde est d'un seul tenant, mais les zones que vos pouvoirs débloqueront ne donneront accès qu'à quelques bonus tout à fait dispensables. On peut faire le jeu de manière quasi linéaire d'un bout à l'autre. D'ailleurs le 100% est impossible si on termine les donjons sans les poncer et la fin ne permet que de charger sa dernière sauvegarde en date, c'est dire si c'est facultatif. Quant à la progression elle-même, si quelques raccourcis s'ouvrent, ce n'est pas le coeur de la proposition qui est le challenge des tableaux. Et elle fonctionne avant tout car Ori (le petit chat blanc alien) se manie merveilleusement bien. C'est souple, c'est fluide, c'est un plaisir à prendre en main. Ori va par la suite acquérir de nouveaux mouvements - peut-être un peu trop nombreux pour être facilement retenus. Ils serviront à progresser dans un level design très bien conçu et très retors. Si rien n'est extrêmement inventif, les obstacles sont ingénieux, variés, bien conçus, et la difficulté, bien qu'élevée, reste équilibrée. On regrettera des combats par trop anecdotiques, voire pénibles, avec un système trop simpliste : trois attaques dont une qui autoaim et une qui ne sert qu'à détruire des obstacles.

Quand on fait un jeu difficile, il faut un système de sauvegarde au poil, et c'est la bonne idée de Ori. Vous pouvez placer une borne de sauvegarde à peu près où vous voulez sur les plate-formes, en échange d'une partie de votre jauge d'énergie (laquelle sert aussi à utiliser la 2e attaque). A force de buter sur tel obstacle, vous saurez ainsi rapidement à quel endroit il vaut mieux repartir pour passer sans trop criser.

Bref un fort bon jeu de plate-formes, dans la veine des Rayman, que je recommande à tous ceux qui aiment un bon petit challenge varié dans des décors travaillés.

Je mets 7/10

----------


## Herr Peter

J'viens de terminer *Elex*, en environ 100h (c'est passé bien vite).

Son gros point fort à cet Elex, sur surement l'exploration, sur une carte variée et avec pas mal de dénivelés comme j'aime, avec en gros 3 biome différents: le monde post-apo reverdi grâce à la magie, le désert aride et une zone très volcanique et passablement irradiée. Comme dans Gothic 3, il y a des points de téléportations à trouver, afin de faciliter les allers et venues, et c'est un peu plus cohérent que les voyages rapides façon Elder Scrolls post-Morrowind.

Techniquement, le jeu n'est pas une vitrine technique, et pourtant le charme opère bien, comme à l'accoutumée avec les jeux Piranha Bytes. Quelques jolis effets de lumière et une distance d'affichage assez lointaine suffisent largement à bien immerger le joueur.

Le scénario, quoi que pas très original, a le mérite d'être toujours clair, ce qui est bien quand on a des choix à faire, et ceux-ci sont parfois assez cornéliens. Ici les devs ont ajouté un système de "froideur" (jamais expliqué, on le découvre un peu sur le tas), qui consiste grosso-modo à se comporter de manière plus ou moins "éthique", mais si de toute manière on ne pourra jamais mettre tout le monde d'accord.

Le sentiment de progression est également au rendez-vous, et c'est avec un plaisir non dissimulé que l'on revient péter la tronche à un ennemis qui nous mettait la misère quelques heures auparavant. Les devs ont même pensé à ajouter un talent "ami des animaux" qui rend les créatures de moindre danger complètement indifférente à notre personnage. Ça évite de devoir interrompre une action parce qu'un rat géant veut faire un détour pour nous mordre la couille gauche.

Donc oui, j'ai beaucoup aimé le jeu, même si il est loin d'être parfait. Voici quelques défauts que j'ai relevé:

-Les _sprites_ d'explosions (grenades, sorts explosifs etc...) provoquent parfois des plantages (j'ai du en avoir 10 en 100 heures de jeu, ça va encore...).

-Durant les combats, changer d'arme ou encore boire une potion de vie peut être extrêmement rageant, tellement les contrôles sont peu réactifs (genre appuyer 4 fois sur la touche raccourci pour qu'enfin notre héro daigne de boire sa foutue potion), et je ne compte plus les mortes connes à cause de ça.

-Le système de verrouillage d'ennemis complètement à la rue. Par exemple on va se friter contre un troll qui quasi _one-shot_ en début de partie, et le jeu nous verrouille la poule qui se balade à côté... 

-Les armes de tir (arcs, flingue) ne tirent plus quand on se prend un pain avec celles-ci dans les pattes. On doit rengainer et re-dégainer l'arme pour qu'elle remarche. Fun times.

-Le manque de didacticiels en général pour comprendre certaines mécaniques de jeu. À part un bref tuto en début de partie, ensuite on est complètement dans l'improvisation. Sans certaines aides sur le net, j'aurais bien galéré à comprendre seul certaines subtilités de _gameplay_.

-les PNJ clonés sont légion, c'est bien dommage que les devs ne se soient pas plus appliqués là-dessus. Genre ils ont modélisé 1 seul visage de femme, et hormis les variation de couleurs de cheveux, elles ont toutes la même tronche.

----------


## Zodex

> -Les armes de tir (arcs, flingue) ne tirent plus quand on se prend un pain avec celles-ci dans les pattes. On doit rengainer et re-dégainer l'arme pour qu'elle remarche. Fun times.


 ::O: 
Mais c'est un bug ou une fonctionnalité ? Ça paraît dingue qu'un truc pareil soit passé au travers des patchs.
Sinon merci pour ton retour, ça fait un moment que je veux le tester, il ne me manque que le temps.

----------


## Zerger

Bon ben *Disco Elysium* fini, et honnêtement, soit je suis passé totalement au travers, soit je ne suis pas le joueur cible pour ce jeu, mais je n'ai vraiment pas été plus emballé que ça. Surtout quand on nous a vendu un 10/10 totalement révolutionnaire, du jamais vu, etc...
Alors oui, les dialogues sont très bons, chaque PNJ a une vraie personnalité, le scénario était super plaisant à suivre... Mais il y a trop de chose qui ne vont pas.

Le jeu a un énorme souci de rythme. Parfois, on se retrouve submergé de trucs à faire, de quêtes annexes à suivre, de PNJ à interroger. Et parfois on se retrouve bloqué sans même le savoir, ce qui est super frustrant. Il y a deux types de "blocages" que j'ai rencontrés: Pour avancer dans l'histoire, il faut parfois un élément déclencheur qui sera disponible seulement après plusieurs jours d'enquête. Sauf que le temps en jeu ne défile pas normalement, il avance seulement quand on parle avec quelqu'un. Du coup, on peut passer des heures à fouiller en vain tous les recoins de la ville, à parler à tous les PNJ en boucle au cas où on aurait raté une ligne de dialogue, cela ne fera pas avancer le temps ingame et on peut rester bloquer comme cela tant que l'on ne décidera pas d'aller se coucher pour enchainer avec une nouvelle journée.
L'autre type de blocage est lié au système de "tests", qui permettent de valider la réussite ou non d'une action. Parfois, parler à une personne permet de retenter un test, mais très souvent il faut placer un point de compétence qu'on en obtient en montant de niveau dans la caractéristique liée au test. Sauf que des tests, dans le jeu, il y en a beaucoup, et si on décide de jouer un beau parleur, bah on n'a pas trop envie de niquer des points de compétence dans une caractérique physique qui n'a rien à voir avec notre perso. Et surtout, pour gagner des niveaux (et donc des points de compétence), il faut résoudre des quêtes qui contiennent elles aussi des tests à réussir. Bref, y'a tout un cercle vicieux qui se met en place, où si tu rates trop de tests, tu vas galérer comme pas permis pour prendre un niveau et débloquer la situation. J'ai d'ailleurs recommencer de zéro suite à une première partie où mon perso foirait pratiquement et je ne voyais absolument pas comment continuer.
D'ailleurs, c'est à ce moment-là qu'on commence à comprendre que la feuille de perso ne sert pratiquement à rien pour le jeu. Que l'on joue un beau parleur ou un bourrin, la progression dans l'histoire se fera de la même manière. Toutes ces traits psychologiques/physiques qu'on nous demande de choisir (et qui étaient super originales pour le coup) servent uniquement à faire apparaitre quelque lignes de dialogue totalement cosmétiques. En fait, jouer un archétype de perso est la pire manière de faire, mieux vaut mettre de côté ses points de compétence et les assigner quand on a besoin de débloquer un test échoué. Cela a été une énorme déception de côté-là pour moi. Mention spécial au "cabinet de pensées" qui peut demander énormément de points de compétences pour des effets qu'on ne peux pas connaitre à l'avance, et qui ne serviront à rien de toute facon.
Ensuite, j'ai trouvé le jeu inutilement verbeux, le pire étant quand on a besoin d'atteindre le soir pour se coucher, car comme le temps ne défile pas quand on ne fait rien, il faut lire des bouquins pour cela. Mais pas juste cliquer sur "lire", non faire défiler les pages et lire leur contenu, parfois les commenter. Alors qu'on veut juste pouvoir passer à la journée suivante. C'est comme si les créateurs de Skyrim vous forçaient à lire tous les livres qu'on peut ramasser un peu partout...
Il y aussi le pathfinding des personnages qui est horrible. Souvent notre personnage reste planté comme un con devant une interaction car il n'est pas placé pile au bon endroit mais n'arrive pas à corriger cela. Il faut donc le faire bouger manuellement puis cliquer à nouveau sur le truc à intéragir. Ajouter à cela le fait qu'il est impossible de visualiser quels sont les endroits où l'on peut marcher et ceux où on ne peut pas (y'a rien de visuel/évident, faut balader son curseur à l'écran, tel un aveugle avec son bâton), l'exploration peut parfois être une horreur.
Et enfin, j'ai envie de rajouter un peu de mauvaise foi, mais nous pondre un coupable qui était en fait 

Spoiler Alert! 


un PNJ qu'on découvre à la toute fin du jeu seulement, sans aucune référence avant

 y'a rien de pire pour niquer la satisfaction d'avoir mener une enquête à son terme. C'est vraiment trop facile comme pirouette scénaristique  :tired:  De toute façon, on sent que les devs n'étaient plus trop inspirés, plus on avance dans le jeu, moins on n'a de liberté d'action, plus le couloir à suivre devient étroit.

Y'a aussi énormément de situations absurdes qui ont totalement cassé mon immersion, mais on va dire que c'est à cause de mon niveau en anglais, il y a des trucs que je n'ai pas du comprendre. Ou bien, c'est l'ambiance du jeu et des dialogues que je n'ai pas pu saisir correctement.

Bref, je peux pas dire que c'est un mauvais jeu, mais pour moi, il a clairement été survendu.

----------


## Bobbin

Fini *Bloodborne*, avec le DLC et les chalices dungeons.

Et comme les autres jeux From Software, ça défonce. Le système de combat est un peu différent, plus aggressif, on prend plus de plaisir immédiat que dans un DS. 

Le reste du jeu a été simplifié, notamment avec les items qu'on droppe qui sont un peu toujours les mêmes. Dans ce contexte il aurait été facile de sortir un jeu avec moins de contenu, un crunch un peu aggressif des équipes et hop. Mais non, le lore est super riche, Les situations ne se ressemblent pas, le jeu est long, compter entre 55 et 80 heures pour le terminer suivant votre intérêt pour les chalices dungeons. 

Ces derniers renferment d'ailleurs les vrais challenges du jeu, avec les DLC, parce que le jeu de base m'a semblé plus facile qu'un Dark Souls. Il y a eu deux trois passages tendus mais rien qui me donne envie de me taper la tête contre les murs, ou pire, d'utiliser l'aide d'une invocation.

Pour moi le meilleur "Souls" avec DS1. J'ai hâte d'enchaîner avec Sekiro.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Fini *Subnautica* pour la deuxième fois. Je l'avais relancé simplement pour occuper 2 heures un samedi soir et j'ai jamais pu me résoudre à m'arrêter  ::love:: . 
Ayant parcouru ce jeu en début d'année il était encore relativement frais dans ma mémoire mais ça n'a pas atténué mon intérêt contrairement à ce que j'avais imaginé. Rahlala cette ambiance ! 
Le jeu à pourtant des lacunes et mon constat reste inchangé à ce propos : Il manque quelques options mineures pour simplifier la gestion des items _(ça fini par rendre le craft rébarbatif)_, quelques bugs toujours présents qui gâchent la fête... Autant lors de mon premier run tout s'était passé à merveille, autant pour ce deuxième run rien ne m'a été épargné _(portes découpées au chalumeau mais pourtant infranchissables (TOUTES les épaves ), traversée de téléporteurs sans retour possible car pas de téléporteur à l'arrivée , bug de zone aquatique non reconnue ce qui à pour effet de me faire marcher au fond de l'eau, véhicules qui se fait aspiré dans le sol entre deux avancée de scénario, sauvegarde corrompue, BSOD lors du clic sur le bouton "quitter le jeu" etc.)._ C'est dommage car j'aimerais vraiment tenter l'aventure en hardcore mais perma-crever à cause d'un bug est inacceptable.

Vivement *Below zero*  :Emo:  !

----------


## Blackogg

J'ai "fini" (la quête principale et un bon paquet d'activités secondaires de) *Mad Max*, l'open world sableux d'Avalanche.

Je ne comprends pas. 
N'importe quel Assassin's Creed me tombe des mains au bout de 2h. Je me suis profondément ennuyé sur Red Faction Guerilla. Just Cause 3 me tente régulièrement, puis je me souviens de ma lassitude à la fin du 2.
Et là, j'ai englouti 24h dans Mad Max en une grosse semaine. Alors que si je fais objectivement le bilan de ses qualités et défauts, ça ne colle pas. Ça ne devrait pas coller tellement chaque aspect de ce jeu est générique. 

En vrac : 
- Le monde est divisé en une quinzaine de zones (on n'a accès qu'à la moitié au début), chacune d'entre elle contient, vous l'aurez deviné, une tour un ballon à activer pour révéler un certain nombre de points d'intérêt (qu'on peut aussi découvrir en passant à côté, ceci dit) et surtout activer un point de fast travel.
- Chacune de ces zones contient également des forteresses à, ahem, pacifier. Sur le papier, il existe 4 types de forteresse. En pratique, 2 (voire une et demi), puisqu'il faudra de toute façon tuer tout le monde puis, au choix : faire exploser un derrick, faire exploser des stocks de pétrole, tuer un boss (qui est toujours le même, même pour la quête principale d'ailleurs) ou rien du tout et la mission finit directement quand tout le monde est mort.
- Il y a un certain nombre de trucs à détruire sur la map pour "diminuer l'autorité des méchants", et chaque palier descendu nous offrira des améliorations en plus.
- Les zones sont regroupées en grandes régions, chaque région possède une forteresse qui nous sert de hub pour choper des quêtes. Elles sont également améliorables en ramassant des items trouvés au hasard de nos pérégrinations. Chaque forteresse possède les mêmes améliorations, pour les mêmes effets.
- Il existe des centaines de "points d'intérêt" que l'on pourra visiter pour looter un peu de scrap (la monnaie du jeu) ainsi que des morceaux d'améliorations pour les forteresses alliées.
- Le système de combat est celui des Batman Arkham (coup/contre/esquive), les gadgets en moins mais le punch en plus (Max tape pour tuer et les animations illustrent bien ça). Ah et on a un shotgun, c'est toujours mieux le corps à corps avec un shotgun pour dépanner.

En contrepoint, les aspects qui démarquent Mad Max du reste sont finalement moins nombreux mais essentiels pour faire un vrai jeu Mad Max:
- L'univers, déjà. Bon faut aimer l'ambiance Mad Max (en même temps sinon qu'est-ce que vous faites là), mais ce monde véritablement en ruines a un cachet fou. Et non, ce n'est pas "que du sable", chaque zone a son cachet, chaque lieu, carcasse, ruine … est à sa place dans ce monde. Et quand on se retrouve pour la première fois dans une tempête de sable ou sous un orage, ça fait son petit effet.
- Pareil, les pnj ont une gueule horrible, c'est très bien pour Mad Max. Leur écriture laisse un peu à désirer par contre, mais leur look est cool.
- La voiture. Dans tous les open worlds cités précédemment, les véhicules ne sont que des trucs jetables et recopiés à l'infini. Dans Mad Max, bon ok les véhicules qu'on peut tirer aux ennemis sont des trucs jetables et recopiés à l'infini  ::ninja:: . En revanche, on a également notre voiture, qu'on va pimper tout au long de l'aventure pour en faire une bête de guerre qui nous accompagnera lors de toutes nos virées dans ces terres désolées. Ça peut paraitre vain, mais c'est le genre de détail qui montre que Avalanche a bien pigé ce qui était important dans son sujet.
- Et par extension du point précédent, l'utilisation de la voiture pour se battre. À coup de bélier, bien sûr, mais aussi de grappin, de fusil, d'explosifs, de lance flamme … contre des attaquants isolés ou des convois où nous serons l'assaillant. C'est finalement assez basique, mais tous les éléments présents fonctionnent bien.

D'un côté on a des mécaniques génériques et qui restent basiques : on a 3 ou 4 activités différentes dont chaque instance proposera un challenge similaire, donc une fois qu'on en a fait une de chaque, on a vu tout ce que le jeu avait à proposer en terme de mécaniques. 
De l'autre, on a un univers et une ambiance bien retranscrits. Et c'est tout.

Et je dois me rendre à l'évidence, j'ai accroché à fond. 

Les mécanismes vus et revus avaient probablement quelque chose de rassurant : quand je me rendais quelque part, je savais ce qui allait se produire, ce que le jeu allait attendre de moi (et j'avais probablement besoin d'un jeu comme ça pour me calmer en rentrant du boulot). Et du coup, j'ai exploré, en long en large et en travers, sans m'arrêter, gérant mon temps de jeu à coup de tâches à remplir (putain je me déteste en écrivant ça) : "tiens, j'ai 20 min à tuer, allez ça peut faire une forteresse et 2 campements, ça me donnera du scrap et une upgrade de citerne …)". Et comme j'ai fait ça, ben j'avais largement assez de ressources pour pimper la caisse et Max (oui parce qu'on peut aussi pimper Max) sans trop me prendre la tête, donc sans me sentir écrasé par le grind qui aurait pu être nécessaire pour continuer l'aventure. Du coup c'est bien passé. Et du coup j'ai continué.


Bref, pour 5€ et un alignement parfait des astres, j'ai eu ma meilleure expérience d'open world vroum vroum pan pan et je me sens quand même un peu sale (ça doit être le sable et la suie).
Et pour autant, je ne me vois pas recommander ce jeu au lieu d'un autre : il est très moyen dans l'ensemble, sauf dans son ambiance. À vous de voir si ça vous suffira.

----------


## FericJaggar

Mais y a pas à se sentir sale, c'est un chouette petit jeu ce Mad Max. À partir du moment où on aime les jeux d'action et le post-apo déglingo, y a de fortes chances qu'on s'y amuse.

----------


## Ruadir

> J'ai "fini" (la quête principale et un bon paquet d'activités secondaires de) *Mad Max*, l'open world sableux d'Avalanche.
> Je ne comprends pas. 
> N'importe quel Assassin's Creed me tombe des mains au bout de 2h. Je me suis profondément ennuyé sur Red Faction Guerilla. Just Cause 3 me tente régulièrement, puis je me souviens de ma lassitude à la fin du 2.
> Et là, j'ai englouti 24h dans Mad Max en une grosse semaine. Alors que si je fais objectivement le bilan de ses qualités et défauts, ça ne colle pas. Ça ne devrait pas coller tellement chaque aspect de ce jeu est générique. 
> 
> Et je dois me rendre à l'évidence, j'ai accroché à fond.


J'ai exactement le même problème. Mad Max offre tout un panel de choses que je déteste : monde ouvert avec des tas de trucs inutiles, des combats omniprésents et peu engageants, une histoire très simple que se termine facilement, un méchant en mousse, etc...
Pourtant, je m'y suis amusé. C'est pratiquement le seul jeu du genre que j'ai terminé à 100% et sans m’ennuyer une seule seconde.
Dernièrement mon père qui est hermétique aux mondes ouverts a tenté l'aventure et y est resté plus de 50 heures dessus sans aucun regrets.  

Je crois que c'est vraiment la puissance du "vroum vroum". 
Le jeu offre étrangement des passages contemplatifs de toute beauté quand tu prend ta voiture pour te balader à travers le désert.

Assassin's creed origins aurait été plus agréable à jouer avec une Interceptor comme monture.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais y a pas à se sentir sale, c'est un chouette petit jeu ce Mad Max. À partir du moment où on aime les jeux d'action et le post-apo déglingo, y a de fortes chances qu'on s'y amuse.


Au contraire de RAGE 2 que j'ai trouvé médiocre.
Pourtant, je suis friand de l'ambiance post-apo à la Tank Girl et de FPS type Doom-like.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je crois que c'est vraiment la puissance du "vroum vroum".
> Le jeu offre étrangement des passages contemplatifs de toute beauté quand tu prend ta voiture pour te balader à travers le désert.


C'est complètement ça en fait.
Moi aussi je suis assez surpris d'avoir bien aimé ce Mad Max, un autre OW avec des mécaniques aussi (hyper) répétitives serait passé à la trappe dès les premières heures, mais ici le jeu a quelque chose qui m'a absorbé.
Effectivement, ce qui m'a plu le plus, c'est le combo phases en bagnole + DA très réussie (et je suis même pas fan des films). La conduite est super agréable, voire même épique dans les phases d'action et le désert est putain de beau quoi, c'est un bonheur à explorer.

Je le disais quand je l'ai fait, ils tiennent là une bonne base pour une excellente suite si ils virent tout le gras "OW-esque" pour y caler une exploration plus libre façon Stalker/Breath of the Wild et qu'ils travaillent plus sur le contenu.

----------


## Blackogg

> C'est complètement ça en fait.
> Moi aussi je suis assez surpris d'avoir bien aimé ce Mad Max, un autre OW avec des mécaniques aussi (hyper) répétitives serait passé à la trappe dès les premières heures, mais ici le jeu a quelque chose qui m'a absorbé.
> Effectivement, ce qui m'a plu le plus, c'est le combo phases en bagnole + DA très réussie (et je suis même pas fan des films). La conduite est super agréable, voire même épique dans les phases d'action et le désert est putain de beau quoi, c'est un bonheur à explorer.
> 
> Je le disais quand je l'ai fait, ils tiennent là une bonne base pour une excellente suite si ils virent tout le gras "OW-esque" pour y caler une exploration plus libre façon Stalker/Breath of the Wild et qu'ils travaillent plus sur le contenu.


C'est le premier jeu où j'ai spammé le fast travel sans remords  (et même parfois de manière contreproductive) parce qu'ils placent toujours Max et sa voiture dans un super plan de caméra à la fin du chargement  :Mellow2: .

----------


## Papi Pablo

*A short hike*: 

J'adore les jeux courts, narratifs, proposant un gameplay singulier. On incarne un oiseau anthropomorphe en vacances à la montagne. "Elle" doit aller au sommet pour trouver du réseau et passer un coup de fil. 
Le perso se déplace en trottinant, en planant et en escaladant. L'endurance étant représentée par des plumes d'or que l'on collecte. On rencontre d'autres personnages, on explore et on fait le tour en 3 petites heures. 
C'est facile, prenant, reposant, la progression est intuitive et les déplacements permettent des approches très variées. 
Il est seulement sur PC, il coûte moins de 10e et si comme moi vous aimez dépenser votre argent pour des expériences courtes mais singulières ( ::ninja:: ), c'est une petite perle.

Je le rachèterai sans doute s'il sort un jour sur souitche, je suis pas sur d'en avoir fait le tour.

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est le premier jeu où j'ai spammé le fast travel sans remords  (et même parfois de manière contreproductive) parce qu'ils placent toujours Max et sa voiture dans un super plan de caméra à la fin du chargement .


Ah oui ! J'avais oublié mais c'est vrai que c'était cool ça aussi.
Merde, j'ai presque envie d'y rejouer là.  ::P:

----------


## amiral_slip

mad max  ::wub:: 

rien qu'a en lire des avis j'ai envie de le relancer. Mais comme pour beaucoup d'OW, je m'amusais avec les quetes annexe et rush la fin pour eviter la lassitude. J'ai du y rester une 40 aine d'h. y'a pas des mods histoires/equipement sur PC?

----------


## ercete

> Bon ben *Disco Elysium* [...] a clairement été survendu.


Très intéressant ton retour !
Je comptais patienter pour une VF, mais du coup j'attendrai ptêt des soldes... 

Par contre ton spoiler est pas assez large, j'ai peur d'avoir lu entre les lignes, ça mériterai un edit !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Assassin's creed origins aurait été plus agréable à jouer avec une Interceptor comme monture.



 :^_^: 

Mince : vous êtes en train de me vendre MadMax  ::o:  ...

----------


## azruqh

> Mince : vous êtes en train de me vendre MadMax  ...


Et tu es un peu juste financièrement ? Pas de souci, voilà mon avis : _Mad Max_, c'est au mieux pas terrible, au pire mauvais. C'est ni complètement moche, ni vraiment beau. C'est soit de la conduite moyenne, soit de la baston moyenne. C'est pauvre, c'est monotone, ça pue l'ennui. 3/10. De rien. : )

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *A short hike*: 
> 
> J'adore les jeux courts, narratifs, proposant un gameplay singulier. On incarne un oiseau anthropomorphe en vacances à la montagne. "Elle" doit aller au sommet pour trouver du réseau et passer un coup de fil. 
> Le perso se déplace en trottinant, en planant et en escaladant. L'endurance étant représentée par des plumes d'or que l'on collecte. On rencontre d'autres personnages, on explore et on fait le tour en 3 petites heures. 
> C'est facile, prenant, reposant, la progression est intuitive et les déplacements permettent des approches très variées. 
> Il est seulement sur PC, il coûte moins de 10e et si comme moi vous aimez dépenser votre argent pour des expériences courtes mais singulières (), c'est une petite perle.
> 
> Je le rachèterai sans doute s'il sort un jour sur souitche, je suis pas sur d'en avoir fait le tour.


Tu dois avoir 11 ou 12 plumes d'or en tout, c'est un bon moyen de savoir si tu as tout vu tout fait.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

La raison pour laquelle vous avez tenu le coup sur madmax et pas sur AC, c'est simplement que l'univers et l'ambiance vous ont plus. C'est le seul truc qui distingue les jeux dans ce genre. Y a pas de honte à dire que vous vous faites chier royalement sur AC et pas sur madmax.

----------


## Kaelis

Pas touché à un solo de COD depuis MW2, je me suis laissé tenté par *Call of Duty: WWII*. Ça a fait l'affaire : c'est du grand spectacle interactif parfaitement réalisé, ni plus ni moins.

De ce côté là le jeu est inattaquable : c'est superbe tout en tournant sans le moindre accro (sur ma machine en tout cas), les morceaux de bravoure sont époustouflants et j'ai ai pris plein la face et les oreilles. Les environnements sont variés et ça a l'air d'être fait main jusque dans les moindres détails, ça excuserait presque les 100 gigas sur le disque dur.






La campagne paraît assez longue et diversifiée pour que le côté "traversée de l'Europe avec ses compagnons d'arme" fonctionne. Les camarades sont attachants, je suis beaucoup moins convaincu par le coup du méchant sergent qui ne marche pas du tout dans un jeu où l'on gagne la guerre en solo.

Le traitement de la guerre est assez bizarre. On alterne entre une vision tragique du conflit avec du gore et des soldats allemands qui sont aussi des pauvres gars embarqués là-dedans... pour retomber sur des méchants officiers allemands avec sourires grinçants et looks improbables. On ne sait pas sur quel pied danser, je ne sais même pas quoi penser de cette mission avec des civils à sauver de leur propre armée (j'ai peut-être raté un wagon).

Pour le gameplay c'est comme il y a dix ans, on attire toute l'attention de l'armée d'en face pour se prendre des pruneaux dans tous les sens. C'est toujours frustrant et les nouveautés n'y changent pas grand chose (médikit, fumigène et escouade).






J'ai joué en Veteran et je pense pas que ça soit une riche idée : vaut peut-être mieux y jouer en difficulté modérée pour apprécier le show sans se prendre la tête. 

Pour ceux qu'un solo de COD tenterait sans avoir à payer une fortune en démat ni à chasser de la clé CD, les versions boîtes sont systématiquement bradées dans les grandes enseignes en période de soldes (10 euros par épisode vieux de plus d'un an).

Multi pas lancé bien sûr.

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai bien aimé Mad Max, je l'ai d'ailleurs fini, ce qui est à noté. Je trouve la DA et l'ambiance vraiment bonne.

----------


## akaraziel

> Mince : vous êtes en train de me vendre MadMax


Attention j'insiste, c'est ULTRA répétitif, sous tous ses aspect, en soi c'est même un open world très générique, il n'a rien de plus à proposer que son ambiance et la conduite du véhicule. Blackogg en a fait un parfait résumé, donc autant que tu sois prévenu.

Mais bizarrement, ça le fait.

----------


## azruqh

> Mais bizarrement, ça le fait.


Ou pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

Je parle pour moi (et pour ceux qui aiment) évidemment.  :;): 

Après, pour 5-10 balles, c'est pas non plus une grosse perte, et au pire y'a le refund.  :;):

----------


## Lyanoward

> Pas touché à un solo de COD depuis MW2, je me suis laissé tenté par *Call of Duty: WWII*. Ça a fait l'affaire : c'est du grand spectacle interactif parfaitement réalisé, ni plus ni moins.
> 
> De ce côté là le jeu est inattaquable : c'est superbe tout en tournant sans le moindre accro (sur ma machine en tout cas), les morceaux de bravoure sont époustouflants et j'ai ai pris plein la face et les oreilles. Les environnements sont variés et ça a l'air d'être fait main jusque dans les moindres détails, ça excuserait presque les 100 gigas sur le disque dur.
> 
> 
> La campagne paraît assez longue et diversifiée pour que le côté "traversée de l'Europe avec ses compagnons d'arme" fonctionne. Les camarades sont attachants, je suis beaucoup moins convaincu par le coup du méchant sergent qui ne marche pas du tout dans un jeu où l'on gagne la guerre en solo.
> 
> Le traitement de la guerre est assez bizarre. On alterne entre une vision tragique du conflit avec du gore et des soldats allemands qui sont aussi des pauvres gars embarqués là-dedans... pour retomber sur des méchants officiers allemands avec sourires grinçants et looks improbables. On ne sait pas sur quel pied danser, je ne sais même pas quoi penser de cette mission avec des civils à sauver de leur propre armée (j'ai peut-être raté un wagon).
> 
> ...


Fini également ce week end. J'ai un ressenti un peu différent.

Niveau mise en scène, pas de soucis ça déboite, on prend des explosions pleins les mirettes... trop... tout le temps. A la fin ça nuit je trouve à la visibilité. Ou alors je vieilli ? Il y a plusieurs passages dans le jeu ou je ne comprenais juste pas ce qu'il se passait. Le jeu veut me montrer trop de choses, ça pète d'un côté, ça pète de l'autre, je mange des bastos. Au final j'ai ni compris ce qui avait explosé, ni compris d'ou on me tirait dessus.
Le jeu est intense, ça c'est sur, encore une fois tellement que ça donne l'impression de missions très courtes. L'épique ça ne devrait pas être seulement sur l'intensité des situations, c'est aussi leur longueur. Et là j'ai plus eu la sensation de participer a des escarmouches avec show pyrotechnique qu'a une offensive de reconquête massive.

Niveau gameplay, ce CoD mettait en avant la fin de l'auto regen et le retour des medikit. Ok, j'ai un excellent souvenir du premier, je me dis que c'est une bonne chose. Et bah ils ont réussi a mixer le pire des deux mondes. Donc retour a la barre de vie avec medikit *manuel*  ::mellow:: . Là pour le coup, ça créer des temps mort de chez mort. 

J'ai aussi été particulièrement surpris par les reprises copié collé de certaines mises en scènes. Je penses aux passages en jeep qu'on nous ressert à 2 missions d’intervalle littéralement copié collé (en terme de rythme). Je pense également aux 3 passages a repousser des raids aériens à la DCA. Le premier m'a gentiment rappelé un passage du 1 et du 2. Mais l'inclure 3 fois... ça donne l'impression que les dev avaient besoin de rajouter du temps de jeu pour arriver aux 6h réglementaires.

Le traditionnel passage en tank est une purge encore plus grande que les précédents opus sur la seconde guerre mondial.

Enfin dernier point que j'ai du mal à saisir. La disparité de punch entre certaines armes. J'admets volontiers que j'idéalise le premier CoD, mais tirer a la thompson m'a donné à peu près la même sensation que de tirer avec une réplique airsoft. On retrouve cette même sensation avec certains fusils semi auto (pas le M1 heureusement). Un peu comme si l'équilibre des armes pour le multi avait été utilisé dans le solo  :tired: 

C'est dommage car il y a de bonnes idées (notamment d'avoir une escouade avec des personnages scénarisés. Mais l'intensité la courte longueur des missions font qu'on ne les utilisent jamais ou presque.

Alors on ne peut pas dire que le jeu est mauvais. Il fait le taf. Mais j'espérais retrouver les sensations que m'avait procuré les deux premier opus. Peine perdu.

----------


## Kaelis

> Niveau mise en scène, pas de soucis ça déboite, on prend des explosions pleins les mirettes... trop... tout le temps. A la fin ça nuit je trouve à la visibilité.


Je suis d'accord, c'est gênant quand on se fait éclater sans comprendre d'où ça vient. Ça doit être moins problématique en baissant la difficulté (?)




> L'épique ça ne devrait pas être seulement sur l'intensité des situations, c'est aussi leur longueur. Et là j'ai plus eu la sensation de participer a des escarmouches avec show pyrotechnique qu'a une offensive de reconquête massive.


J'ai plutôt marché grâce au voyage des plages aux forêts enneigées avec une étape très réussie au milieu.




> Donc retour a la barre de vie avec medikit *manuel* . Là pour le coup, ça créer des temps mort de chez mort.


Je trouve ça moins pire que l'auto-regen, on se soigne rapidement quand même. Au passage les contrôles par défaut au clavier sont loin d'être agréables... Tiret du six pour se soigner, N pour réclamer du matos à un pote  ::huh:: 




> Le traditionnel passage en tank est une purge encore plus grande que les précédents opus sur la seconde guerre mondial.


Et l'avion est encore pire, c'était infâme  :Angry:

----------


## Lyanoward

ha oui, l'avion, j'avais carrément zappé ce passage xD. Dans l'extension du premier, le passage en avions avait le bon goût de nous mettre dans une tourelle. Mais c'était déjà oubliable.
Après même si je soulève beaucoup de point qui me font tiquer, l'ambiance reste folle. Le débarquement, les ardennes, même l'allemagne dévastée, c'est assez magnifique, mais j'ai vraiment eu cette frustration de ne pas avoir profité assez de chaque environnement.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Pour ceux qu'un solo de COD tenterait sans avoir à payer une fortune en démat ni à chasser de la clé CD, les versions boîtes sont systématiquement bradées dans les grandes enseignes en période de soldes (10 euros par épisode vieux de plus d'un an).


J'aimerais bien que ce soit le cas pour l'espace culturel près de chez moi dont tout les jeux pc sont au tarif max depuis une paire d'année, et ce malgré la couche de poussière dessus. Si ça tente quelqu'un un Kayne & Lynch 2 à 40€ c'est là bas qu'il faut aller  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

Essaye le site de la Fnac pendant les soldes au pire. Cet été ils y étaient tous depuis le premier Modern Warfare (sauf le dernier Black Ops).

Après un seul suffit  ::ninja::

----------


## Ghost Line

Mafia III avec ses DLC. Très déçu au final de ces derniers, pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent ... sans compter les bugs de Steam dans la collecte des accomplissements, mais s'il n'y avait que ca ...

----------


## Dicsaw

Death Stranding, 95h. Dans l'ordre, pour résumer :  ::o:   ::|:   ::unsure::   :Emo:  

C'est génial. Puis c'est bien. Puis c'est chiant. Puis c'est incompréhensible. Puis on comprend. Puis la fin.

Au final beaucoup de mystères pour un jeu pas si atypique et très similaire à MGS Survive (ça valait bien le coup de rigoler de ce truc !): c'est un jeu de livraison avec l'interface de The Division, le multi de Dark Souls et un petit coté Horizon Zero Prout quand même.

Le système de score pour les livraisons est super addictif et c'est la ou je me suis perdu pendant 25-30h, après je me suis souvenu qu'il y avait un scénario. 

Et il est un peu beaucoup bordélique. Le jeu est tellement long qu'il est forcement "éclaté" de partout, exactement comme MGSV: on peut passer 15h sans avoir une seule cinématique et oublier toutes les informations balancées dans les scènes d'exposition.

A coté de ça le sandbox est parfait, c'est juste que c'est pas un film. Même quand ça l'est c'est pas toujours super : longues scènes d'expositions, pleins d'idées mais reliées un peu n'importe comment,L'imagination du joueur fait beaucoup plus que l'écriture.... la narration galère, autant que celle de MGS4, et pourtant le jeu arrive a garder un charme fou et a apporter une super conclusion.  :Emo:  Merci l'emballage deluxe: Shinkawa à la direction artistique, donc on retrouve tout ce qu'il sait faire à la perfection: tenues industriels-militaires remplies de lanières, armes non létales à l'aspect "paintball", gadgets utilitaires...  :Bave:  Bonnes musiques aussi, et le casting de vrais acteurs + la couleur or partout donnent un bon coté pub de parfum.

Pour finir, ils (il ?  ::trollface:: ) insistaient bien sur l'absence de game over pour décrire les mécaniques de jeu et c'est pas mal du mytho: c'est vrai qu'à beaucoup d'occasion le perso ne peut pas mourir directement, on a droit à un petit mini jeu (qui peut se zapper en plus  :tired: ) et hop on est reparti. MAIS en mission principale ou a certains moments clés, si le perso meurt ou que la marchandise s'abime trop : un bel écran de game over.  ::rolleyes::  Ils auraient pu aller au bout du truc. Et au passage, même si l'inertie est top MGSV-style et tout et tout, y'a des petits soucis de physique bien désagréables: parfois la physique lâche totalement et le perso est projeté au sol comme une enclume simplement parce qu'il a dépassé une petite pierre sur une montagne, j'ai eu plus d'une mort comme ça. Vu que j'ai eu exactement la même chose dans Horizon je mets ça sur le compte du moteur.

J'ai l'air de chier sur le jeu mais c'est pas le cas, si j'ai passé 95h dessus (dont une bonne partie à m'amuser avec le système de scoring) c'est pas pour rien. Par contre il aurait peut-être gagné à être moins grand et un peu plus intransigeant avec le joueur: pas de game over mais en contre-partie proposer plus après la mort qu'un simple mini-jeu zappable, déjà. La difficulté difficile ne mérite pas tellement son titre non plus, a part deux/trois galères ça reste relativement simple.

----------


## Wolverine

*Alpha Protocol* 

C'était *BIEN !*

Alors oui, il accuse son âge graphiquement. il devait probablement faire déjà plus vieux que son âge quand il est sorti.
Oui, l'IA des ennemis est complètement aux fraises.

Mais que ce soit au niveau gameplay (infiltration, gadgets, plusieurs possibilités de progression dans les niveaux), au niveau de l'histoire et ses dialogues, ses embranchements ou le fait que les missions peuvent être faites dans n'importe quel ordre tout en gardant une cohérence dans la narration et qu'on a toujours un petit dialogue pour faire le lien, c'est vraiment des aspects que j'ai adoré et qui éclipsent, pour moi, les autres défauts.

On m'en ressort un du même genre et visuellement à jour avec une IA correcte, je suis partant tout de suite.

----------


## Blackogg

> *Alpha Protocol* 
> 
> C'était *BIEN !*
> 
> Alors oui, il accuse son âge graphiquement. il devait probablement faire déjà plus vieux que son âge quand il est sorti.
> Oui, l'IA des ennemis est complètement aux fraises.
> 
> Mais que ce soit au niveau gameplay (infiltration, gadgets, plusieurs possibilités de progression dans les niveaux), au niveau de l'histoire et ses dialogues, ses embranchements ou le fait que les missions peuvent être faites dans n'importe quel ordre tout en gardant une cohérence dans la narration et qu'on a toujours un petit dialogue pour faire le lien, c'est vraiment des aspects que j'ai adoré et qui éclipsent, pour moi, les autres défauts.
> 
> On m'en ressort un du même genre et visuellement à jour avec une IA correcte, je suis partant tout de suite.


Le gros défaut c'est que certains builds sont bien pourris (et à l'opposé, certains sont complètement pétés).
L'avantage de ce déséquilibre, c'est qu'en connaissant les skills très fortes, tu peux te faire des nouvelles parties en parcourant les niveaux rapidement et sans stress pour tester des embranchements différents.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le pistolet  ::wub::

----------


## Tahia

> Le pistolet


 :Bave:

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Condemned: Criminal Origins* dans le cadre du backlog event.

Un jeu bien bof au final. Les combats sont assez brutaux, mais deviennent vite répétitifs. Les décors aussi. L'histoire n'est pas des plus compréhensibles.

Au final, j'ai pas passé un mauvais moment, mais je suis bien content de l'avoir fini...

----------


## KiwiX

*Gears 5*

Très classique mais très efficace, bien adoré par ici !

----------


## Clydopathe

*The Witcher 3*
Je viens de finir l'histoire principale (après la planète entière) en 64h de jeu et j'ai tout simplement kiffé. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je l'avais laissé tomber il y a 3ans.

L'histoire est vraiment chouette avec quelques rebondissements que je n'ai pas vu venir. Je n'au vraiment pas trouvé de jeux à ce défaut si ce n'est qu'il n'y a pas assez de pnjs différents dans le jeu, ça fait bizarre la première fois qu'on croise un paysan qui a la même tête que l'empereur Emhyr...

J'ai eu une fin sympa, et j'ai loupé la meilleur fin à un simple choix anodin dans l'histoire. Mais en les regardant sur youtube, je me rends compte que celle j'ai obtenu me convient le plus  Ciri devient sorcelleuse, Geralt finit sa vie avec Yennefer . Maintenant, il me reste les deux DLC à faire et j'ai hâte. 

*Molek Synthez*
Ma drogue dure annuelle de chez Zachtronics. On y joue un chimiste qui doit refaire sa cargaison de produits qui a été volé.
L'histoire est juste un prétexte pour résoudre 34 puzzles basés sur de la chimie moléculaire. Le jeu est aussi simple qu'*Opus Magnun* mais bien moins joli (il n'a que deux couleurs : le noir et le blanc). Il n'y a qu'un ou deux puzzles qui sont vraiment compliqué.
Le jeu a une durée de vie plutôt courte pour les habitués qui ne veulent pas faire de la suroprimisation (10h) mais ne coûte que 8€ donc ça ne pose pas vraiment soucis.

----------


## pitmartinz

> *The Witcher 3*
> 
> J'ai eu une fin sympa, et j'ai loupé la meilleur fin à un simple choix anodin dans l'histoire. Mais en les regardant sur youtube, je me rends compte que celle j'ai obtenu me convient le plus  Ciri devient sorcelleuse, Geralt finit sa vie avec Yennefer . Maintenant, il me reste les deux DLC à faire et j'ai hâte.


Alors en ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu "l'autre" fin (pas la vraiment mauvaise) et je trouve que c'est la tienne la meilleure.
Les 2 DLC sont du même niveau que le jeu principal, peu ou prou (peut être que le premier est légèrement moins bon, allez...)

La fin du 2e est vraiment "belle" avec ce qu'il faut pour avoir le sentiment d'avoir terminé proprement l'histoire de Geralt (même si, hé... on me la fait pas à moi, je suis sûr qu'ils feront un Witcher IV...)

----------


## Clydopathe

Si ils sont du même niveau, je sens que je vais kiffer  ::): .

Par contre, je serais moyennement chaud pour un Witcher 4, ils sont déjà plus loin que les bouquins à ce que j'ai cru comprendre.

Maintenant, j'ai hâte de mettre la main sur CyperPunk 2077.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Plus loin que les bouquins ? L'histoire de the witcher 1 ne commence t'elle pas après la fin du dernier bouquin chronologiquement parlant ? (En ressuscitant purement et simplement Geralt ^^)

----------


## Illynir

Dés le premier Witcher sortie en 2007 ils étaient juste après les bouquins. 

Ça a toujours été prévu comme ça, c'est une suite direct.

----------


## Kamasa

Ha parce qu'il y a un Witcher 4 prévu ?

----------


## ercete

Alors perso : j'ai pas réussi à passer le boss du départ du premier DLC... Un genre de  gros crapaud  sac à PV.
J'y ai passé deux soirées après avoir lâché le jeu depuis 6 mois... bah j'y arrive pas et ça m'a calmé.
Je suis parti en balade, fais quelques quêtes pour pexer un peu et reprendre la main... mais rien n'y a fait.
J'ai switché sur un autre jeu et j'attends un bon prétexte pour y revenir, ptêt me refaire la quête principale...

----------


## pipoop

> Ha parce qu'il y a un Witcher 4 prévu ?


Sur mobile

----------


## kedrico

Ai terminé *Afterparty*, des créateurs d'*Oxenfree*.

C'est très décevant. Artistiquement, c'est plutôt laid, une 3D moche avec une D.A. assez criarde. Là où avec Oxenfree on avait une 2D qui rappelait des illustrations de livre un peu enfantin, une ambiance qui installait très bien un certain malaise.

Ce qui faisait la force du précédente jeu était le rythme des dialogues et l'ambiance. Ici ça parle beaucoup mais aucune relation complexe n'est développée. Ni les sentiments profonds des protagonistes, ni les motivations des personnages secondaires. A la place, on a de l'ironie molle qui casse parfois le quatrième mur. C'est très bavard, mais complètement fat.

J'ajouterai que techniquement, c'est à la ramasse. Il faut parfois attendre deux secondes quand tu termines une action pour entendre la foule qui hue ou applaudit. Ça pète complètement l'immersion.

----------


## Supergounou

*The Legend of Bum-Bo* (2019)



Match-4. Encore une fois je ne vais pas m'éterniser sur ce titre. 

Bum-Bo c'est du McMillen, c'est à dire un jeu avec un concept très simple, mais designé par un génie. C'est ultra addictif, bien pensé, tout est réfléchi au poil de zgeg c'est vraiment plaisant de jouer à un truc qui est autant rempli de bonnes idées/intensions.

Mais Bum-Bo c'est du McMillen, c'est à dire un jeu buggé comme pas deux, avec un équilibrage aux fraises, parce que mônsieur préfère demander à un pote de faire les lignes de code plutôt que de faire appel à des mecs qui s'y connaissent.

Heureusement, et comme pour Isaac, le suivit est énorme: des majs quasi tous les jours, on écoute la communauté - une sorte d'Early Access camouflée en quelque sorte, mais qui devrait certainement aboutir sur un produit vraiment cool.

Néanmoins, la rejouabilité est limitée: Bum-Bo est un jeu sur lequel on passera volontiers une vingtaine d'heures, mais guère plus.

----------


## Nono

> Ai terminé *Afterparty*, des créateurs d'*Oxenfree*.


Tu m'as bien refroidi là. C'est limite si je ne le vire pas direct de ma wishlist.

----------


## azruqh

> Néanmoins, la rejouabilité est limitée: Bum-Bo est un jeu sur lequel on passera volontiers une vingtaine d'heures, mais guère plus.


Tu m'as bien refroidi là. C'est limite si je ne le vire pas direct de ma wishlist.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu m'as bien refroidi là. C'est limite si je ne le vire pas direct de ma wishlist.


20h pour 10 balles, on reste dans le raisonnable hein. Et si jamais ça te semble trop peu, tu peux attendre avant d'acheter, on peut espérer du rajout de contenu pour plus tard.

----------


## azruqh

> 20h pour 10 balles, on reste dans le raisonnable hein. Et si jamais ça te semble trop peu, tu peux attendre avant d'acheter, on peut espérer du rajout de contenu pour plus tard.


Disons que le problème de rejouabilité faible s'ajoute à un a priori assez négatif de ma part sur ce jeu, alors que j'aime beaucoup *The Binding Of Isaac* par exemple. Celui-ci, je ne sais pas, il m'a toujours eu l'air d'un 'petit jeu', un truc vite fait, sans beaucoup d'idées, avec une DA recyclée et, surtout, une chiée (coeur avec les doigts Edmund) de bugs.

----------


## Blackogg

> Disons que le problème de rejouabilité faible s'ajoute à un a priori assez négatif de ma part sur ce jeu, alors que j'aime beaucoup *The Binding Of Isaac* par exemple. Celui-ci, je ne sais pas, il m'a toujours eu l'air d'un 'petit jeu', un truc vite fait, sans beaucoup d'idées, avec une DA recyclée et, surtout, une chiée (coeur avec les doigts Edmund) de bugs.


Bah comme Isaac dans sa première version  ::ninja::

----------


## azruqh

> Bah comme Isaac dans sa première version


Je m'attendais à ce genre de réponse.  :^_^: 

J'ai découvert _TBOI_ trèèèès tard, donc dans une version irréprochable. Mais, surtout, _TBOI_ est complexe, profond, rejouable théoriquement à l'infini !

----------


## Blackogg

> Je m'attendais à ce genre de réponse. 
> 
> J'ai découvert _TBOI_ trèèèès tard, donc dans une version irréprochable. Mais, surtout, _TBOI_ est complexe, profond, rejouable théoriquement à l'infini !


Irréprochable sauf dans ses musiques  :tired: 
Et bon, je dis ça mais la version flash de Isaac j'y ai quand même passé 80h dessus, c'est pas mal pour un petit jeu vite fait.

----------


## Zerger

Bumbo est ptête un petit jeu, n'empêche que ca reste addictif et amusant, surtout pour son prix. Au pire, attend une promo mais le jeu est déjà jouable et débloquer tous les persos te demandera quand même un peu d'investissement

----------


## Supergounou

Faut clairement pas le prendre comme un remplaçant à Isaac, il en a pas la profondeur et à mon avis ça n'a jamais été le but. C'est juste un excellent match4 super original et très bien designé.

----------


## azruqh

> Irréprochable sauf dans ses musiques 
> Et bon, je dis ça mais la version flash de Isaac j'y ai quand même passé 80h dessus, c'est pas mal pour un petit jeu vite fait.


Les mécaniques étaient déjà là, donc la profondeur aussi, même si j'imagine que McMillen a ajouté des items au fur et à mesure.




> Bumbo est ptête un petit jeu, n'empêche que ca reste addictif et amusant, surtout pour son prix. Au pire, attend une promo mais le jeu est déjà jouable et débloquer tous les persos te demandera quand même un peu d'investissement





> Faut clairement pas le prendre comme un remplaçant à Isaac, il en a pas la profondeur et à mon avis ça n'a jamais été le but. C'est juste un excellent match4 super original et très bien designé.


Il est toujours dans ma liste. : )

----------


## Supergounou

> Il est toujours dans ma liste. : )


Je préfère ça  :tired:   ::P:

----------


## Petit parapluie

> Alors perso : j'ai pas réussi à passer le boss du départ du premier DLC... Un genre de  gros crapaud  sac à PV.
> J'y ai passé deux soirées après avoir lâché le jeu depuis 6 mois... bah j'y arrive pas et ça m'a calmé.
> Je suis parti en balade, fais quelques quêtes pour pexer un peu et reprendre la main... mais rien n'y a fait.
> J'ai switché sur un autre jeu et j'attends un bon prétexte pour y revenir, ptêt me refaire la quête principale...


En lisant la quête, les infos sur la grenouille, et en réfléchissant 2s tu trouves la solution et tu l'exploses en 30s  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

"Fini" *Oxenfree*.
J'ai bien aimé la DA, la musique et l'histoire mais je suis un peu resté sur ma faim quant à la conclusion et l'explication des phénomènes.

Sans spoiler, j'ai vu qu'il était possible de faire un NG+. 
Le principe est sympa puisque pour 1 fois celui-ci est "justifié" : je mets entre guillemets car on ne comprend pas trop pourquoi Alex est coincée dans cette boucle temporelle même après avoir refermé la brèche
Plusieurs "fins" possibles en fonction de nos interactions avec les autres, dont 1 "cachée" (empêcher la mort de son frère Michael) que je n'aime pas trop : pour moi, le jeu parle justement de la difficulté d'accepter sa mort et celles des autres et pour le coup cette fin va un peu à contre-sens ...
On peut même réellement finir le NG+ avec 1 "vraie" fin, mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de me retaper tout le jeu vu que les variations sont minimes (oui je suis un vilain canard et j'ai maté des vidéos  ::ninja:: ) et le gameplay pas folichon.

On pourrait croire que j'ai pas aimé, ce n'est pas le cas : l'histoire est bonne, la gestion des dialogues originale, c'est joli. 
Une expérience à faire une fois, par contre pas convaincu de la "rejouabilité"

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *GRIS* à l'instant.

Une superbe direction artistique et une musique envoûtante pour une expérience relaxante, assez courte, mais agréable. Un peu déçu cependant par l'histoire, j'attendais un peu de ce point de vue là (je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire, si histoire il y a).

Merci à madgicsysteme qui me l'a offert via cpcgifts.

----------


## Herr Peter

L'histoire de Gris, 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est pour moi une chanteuse professionnelle qui a perdu sa voix suite à un traumatisme. En lui faisant retrouver les couleurs une à une, c'est comme des paliers à franchir pour surmonter la dépression

. Enfin c'est comme ça que je vois le merdier.

----------


## Ruadir

> L'histoire de Gris, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> c'est pour moi une chanteuse professionnelle qui a perdu sa voix suite à un traumatisme. En lui faisant retrouver les couleurs une à une, c'est comme des paliers à franchir pour surmonter la dépression
> 
> . Enfin c'est comme ça que je vois le merdier.


J'ai vu ça également

Spoiler Alert! 


comme une métaphore du deuil. Cette dépression est dû à la perte d'un être cher.
Ma théorie perso c'est que nous sommes le souvenir de la fille qui se balade dans l'esprit de sa "mère" afin de l'aider à surmonter son deuil. 
Globalement c'est un jeu qui laisse libre court à l’interprétation du joueur.

----------


## eluus

> J'ai vu ça également
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> comme une métaphore du deuil. Cette dépression est dû à la perte d'un être cher.
> Ma théorie perso c'est que nous sommes le souvenir de la fille qui se balade dans l'esprit de sa "mère" afin de l'aider à surmonter son deuil. 
> Globalement c'est un jeu qui laisse libre court à l’interprétation du joueur.




Spoiler Alert! 


On est clairement dans une métaphore du deuil, d'ailleurs les succès sont des étapes du deuil ("acceptation", "dépression" etc.)
Et on peut imaginer par exemple que certains adversaires sont des représentations de cette dépression, qui tente soit de la faire sombrer soit de l'empêcher à reprendre le contrôle (ie : passer du gris aux couleurs).



C'est un magnifique jeu, que ce soit le design ou la partie sonore.

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, on comprend vaguement la thématique, mais ça reste très très vague. Un peu déçu sur ce point, mais le jeu est très bien. Par contre, s'il avait été plus long, je pense que cette "absence" de narration lui aurait porté préjudice.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé à l'instant *Algo Bot*, un petit jeu casual pour apprendre les bases de la programmation (pour simplifier, on doit donner les commandes à un robot pour aller d'un point A à un point B... ça se corse avec des fonctions et des variables au fil des niveaux). Sympa, mais j'ai commencé à en avoir un peu marre sur les 10 derniers niveaux (sur 46 je pense). Et j'ai eu du mal à comprendre comment fonctionnaient les conditions dans le jeu (alors que je suis programmeur dans la vraie vie).

----------


## Galgu

J'ai fini *Talos Principle* apres 11h (100% - multiple endings) via le Xbox game pass PC. Sympatique, j'aime bien les jeux de reflexion. Mais un peu trop bavard, et un poil trop long. Beaucoup ont dû abandonner avant la fin. J'ai dû tricher pour certaines étoiles (bonus facultatif pour fin optionnelle) car c'était bien trop caché. VF complète, voix et texte. Ça fait très bizarre de voir des noms de fichiers traduits avec accents... Je recommande quand même, dans le group des jeux de reflexion il est quand même dans le top 25%.

Je ne ferai pas le DLC. Y'en avait déjà trop dans le jeu de base.

----------


## azruqh

> J'ai fini *Talos Principle* apres 11h (100% - multiple endings) via le Xbox game pass PC. Sympatique, j'aime bien les jeux de reflexion. Mais un peu trop bavard, et un poil trop long. Beaucoup ont dû abandonner avant la fin. J'ai dû tricher pour certaines étoiles (bonus facultatif pour fin optionnelle) car c'était bien trop caché. VF complète, voix et texte. Ça fait très bizarre de voir des noms de fichiers traduits avec accents... Je recommande quand même, dans le group des jeux de reflexion il est quand même dans le top 25%.
> 
> Je ne ferai pas le DLC. Y'en avait déjà trop dans le jeu de base.


Ouais ! *The Talos Principle*, c'est vachement bien ! : )

Mais euh... non, je ne suis pas allé au bout. : /

Parce que, au bout d'un moment, _The Talos Principle_, c'est un tout petit peu chiant. : (

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai du le mettre de côté à même pas la moitié, et j'ai jamais eu le courage de le relancer.  ::unsure:: 
Je trouvais ça sympa quand même, faudra que je retente, mais j'ai peur de plus être trop dedans et que ça soit dur de repartir en cours de route.

----------


## Ruvon

Je l'avais commencé pour un event du backlog, j'avais bien aimé et puis j'avais abandonné (j'ai dû faire les 3/4 du jeu environ). Ça se renouvelle régulièrement mais je sais pas, passé la découverte (et motivé par l'event), j'ai décroché.

Je l'ai gardé installé pour pouvoir le finir un jour, peut-être...

----------


## Kaelis

> Terminé à l'instant *Algo Bot*, un petit jeu casual pour apprendre les bases de la programmation [...] Et j'ai eu du mal à comprendre comment fonctionnaient les conditions dans le jeu (alors que je suis programmeur dans la vraie vie).


Tu ne le conseillerais pas à un débutant ?

----------


## madgic

> Tu ne le conseillerais pas à un débutant ?


Moi si et je dirais que c'est plus accessible qu'un human resource machine (ou sa suite) et plus ludique. C'est une bonne introduction je pense. 

Bon après je me suis arrêté à la moitié, faudrait sue je le continue d'ailleurs. 

Et je suis programmeur dans la vraie vie  ::siffle::

----------


## Wolverine

*Victor Vran*
C'était sympa, mais on est noyé sous le loot et le craft ne sert pas à grand chose, mais l'ambiance et les dialogues entre Victor et le "narrateur" font bien leur boulot.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Tu ne le conseillerais pas à un débutant ?


Ca dépend de ce que le débutant recherche  ::): 

C'est effectivement une bonne introduction et sympa. Il y a le challenge de faire le minimum de commandes pour finir un niveau pour les perfectionnistes, mais on sait s'en sortir avec plus de commandes. Il y a quelques niveaux plus compliqués vers la fin, mais dan s le pire des cas, il suffit d'ouvrir l'overlay Steam et de vérifier la solution dans le guide qui est disponible (et bien sûr, bien la relire pour comprendre la solution  ::):  ).

----------


## Kaelis

Merci pour vos réponses, pour une introduction ça le ferait  ::):

----------


## perverpepere

> Sur mobile


Ca te prend souvent de faire caca sur les murs et d'en être fière ?

----------


## FericJaggar

*Conarium*, offert sur l'EGS. Et heureusement que je ne l'ai pas acheté, j'aurais été déçu de l'investissement.
Le jeu est court, et en même temps c'est pas plus mal vu certains moments poussifs. Par exemple, quand le personnage a mal au crâne, tout ralentit autour. Ça va une ou deux fois, mais quand ça se déroule à la chaîne ça devient crispant. Les énigmes ne sont pas très dures mais parfois brouillonnes, et très imprécises (des schémas qui ne correspondent pas à la situation finale demandée par exemple).
Le scénario est ok, si tant est qu'on soit fan de Lovecraft. Mais rien d'ébouriffant ou surprenant, on dirait qu'ils ont cherché à cocher toutes les cases d'une check-list "jeu Lovecraft".
Et puis, pour finir, même si l'ambiance est correcte, à aucun moment j'ai flippé ou ressenti du malaise, ce qui est tout de même dommage pour ce genre de jeu...
En résumé, un petit jeu honnête mais sans génie, que j'aurai probablement à moitié oublié d'ici quelques années, contrairement à Amnesia ou à l'extraordinaire SOMA  ::wub:: 
A faire si vous l'avez pris sur l'EGS, mais je ne pourrais pas trop le conseiller à l'achat. Typiquement le genre de jeu que je noterais 12 ou 13 sur 20.

----------


## Zerger

On a fait le même retour sur le jeu  :^_^: 
C'est le puzzle des constellations qui t'a fait ragé? Je l'ai trouvé très imprécis celui-là

Et au final, y'a que le début dans la base arctique qui m'a fait frissoner

----------


## FericJaggar

> On a fait le même retour sur le jeu 
> C'est le puzzle des constellations qui t'a fait ragé? Je l'ai trouvé très imprécis celui-là
> 
> Et au final, y'a que le début dans la base arctique qui m'a fait frissoner


Pas seulement celui des constellations, la course-poursuite est carrément débile aussi, sans parler du machin dans le désert avec les cercles tournants.
Pour le coup un peu déçu, j'en attendais quand même un peu plus, même si je me doutais que ce ne serait pas au niveau de SOMA. Je crois que j'ai même trouvé le dernier Call of Cthulhu meilleur, c'est dire...

Il est où ton retour de Conarium ?

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, je parlais du puzzle dans le désert avec les constellations

Mon retour était là:
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12588739

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de finir *Jedi Fallen Order* en 18h, et globalement j'ai adoré ce jeu, malgré quelques petits défauts.

Enfin un jeu solo sans open world rempli de quêtes pourries, c'est du grand couloir qu'il faut suivre la plupart du temps, avec de nouveaux passages qui s'ouvrent au fur et à mesure de la progression des compétences du personnage. Et c'est cool, enfin, d'avoir des niveaux soignés plutôt qu'une carte gigantesque mais vide ou remplie de trucs inutiles.
Les planètes sont pourtant grandes, variées, et les déplacements franchement réussis, avec des sauts, doubles sauts, course sur les murs, ralentissement d'objets avec la force, etc...

Le rythme est aussi très bon, on alterne entre ces phrases de plateformes, les combats, un peu de puzzle assez simples (pas tous, j'ai buté sur l'un d'entre eux), bref on s'ennuie jamais.

Les environnements sont vraiment magnifiques. Chaque planète à son atmosphère et son thème, on en prend plein les yeux grâce à une technique maîtrisée pour la partie graphique (bon sauf les wookies qui sont passés à la machine à laver et un perso aux yeux un peu trop globuleux pour être vrais...). Les bases de l'Empire sont aussi super bien rendues, notamment les reflets qui n'ont pas besoin de RTX pour être réussis.

Et l'histoire, sans être super originale, est bien racontée, bien jouée par les acteurs et intéressante à suivre. Et j'ai bien aimé la fin avec une surprise bienvenue...

Au chapitre des regrets, les combats, sympas au début quand on se bat contre 2-3 unités, franchement lourdingues à partir de la seconde moitié du jeu quand on se retrouve encerclé par 10 ennemis et que la caméra décide de locker celui qui est tout au fond... J'ai fini pas baisser la difficulté des combats au minimum pour profiter du jeu sans être frustré à chaque rencontre. Dommage aussi qu'on ait autant de combats contre des bestioles en tout genre et pas plus de duels.

Léger regret aussi pour les coffres à chercher qui ne donnent que des ponchos moches ou autres couleurs pour le vaisseau/robot, si on avait pu trouvé vraiment de quoi changer le look du perso et de son équipement ça aurait été plus intéressant comme partie.

Bref un jeu à faire pour les fans de SW mais aussi les autres qui ont appréciés les reboots de Tomb Raider ou tout simplement ceux qui veulent un bon jeu solo faisable en moins de 20h.

EA, Respawn, on veut la suite !

----------


## FericJaggar

> Ouais, je parlais du puzzle dans le désert avec les constellations
> 
> Mon retour était là:
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12588739


Je parlais aussi de celui où il faut écrire dans le gloo, c'est débile parce qu'une fois sur deux le jeu ne prend pas en compte ton tracé.

----------


## akaraziel

*Yakuza Kiwami*

C'était bien, même si j'ai bien pesté sur le système de combat.

Par contre je ne me suis focalisé quasiment que sur l'histoire principale, les events que j'ai pu faire ne m'ont pas donné envie d'en voir plus à ce niveau, à contrario de l'histoire principale qui est intéressante de bout en bout tout en étant ponctuée de petits moments d'émotion et d'humour, l'ambiance est super, Kiryu a une classe folle, les personnages sont super attachants (Haruka est a-do-rable) y'a quelques moments épiques et ça m'a donné envie de mater du polar japonais (déjà vu le premier Internal Affairs, faudrait que je regard Old Boy et quelques films de Kitano un jour). 
En plus c'est vraiment joli pour un remaster, techniquement c'est impec, rien à redire.
Là où ça pêche un peu, c'est plutôt sur le gameplay ; hitbox hasardeuses, combats archaïques, ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas passé un jeu en facile tant je trouvais ça mal foutu, mais quand on débloque certaines skills, ça va (protip : tout ce qui touche au mode brawler + finish sur les boss qui regen + barre de heat + vie, + dégâts, c'est le bien).
L'autre défaut, c'est que je m'attendais à trouver un "Shenmue-like", avec des phases d'enquêtes (et donc un système de combat au top) où il faut interroger les passants pour avancer dans certaines quêtes, et conduire un fenwick (  ::trollface::  ), mais en fait non. On te dit où aller la plupart du temps, script, et c'est reparti.

Bref, j'ai passé un très bon moment, je pense que je vais pas tarder à enchainer avec le deuxième.  ::):

----------


## Catel

*Shenmue*

Début 2001, mes frangins achètent une Dreamcast sans doute déjà bradée puisque mourante. Et bien que je me sois beaucoup amusé sur Sonic Adventure ou Chu Chu Rocket, j'avais rapidement laissé tomber Shenmue car, malgré sa petite ressemblance avec un point&click, je n'avais pas su donner alors l'attention qu'il fallait à un jeu console; étant pécéiste, je ne me servais d'une console que pour des parties en casu. Car Shenmue est un pur jeu d'otaku, sur une console pour otaku.

C'est donc en 2019 que je fais sérieusement Shenmue grâce à un aimable remaster par SEGA, pourvu d'une image widescreen, de quelques facilités d'interface pour la plupart issues de Shenmue 2 mais assez laidement incrustées, d'une version japonaise sous-titrée.
Ryo Hazuki, fils respectable et respecté du maître du dojo du coin, voit son père assassiné sous ses yeux par un mystérieux méchant à la recherche de quelque artefact visiblement très puissant. Dès lors, notre jeune ami n'aura plus qu'une obsession : retrouver le tueur et se venger. Et dans cette première partie, retrouver sa trace nécessitera d'arpenter le voisinage immédiat, du quartier résidentiel de Ryo jusqu'aux docks proches.

Yu Suzuki, patron de l'arcade à la SEGA, n'était pas un conteur d'histoires, il y est venu par opportunité; c'est un expérimentateur, un homme qui aime tester de nouvelles techniques, de nouveaux outils. La 3D lui avait ouvert des opportunités inouïes, et la Dreamcast une liberté créative totale. On peut faire ça, on peut faire ça, on peut faire ça : eh bien on va le faire. Il n'est bien entendu pas le premier, ni le seul à s'intéresser à la création d'univers virtuels réalistes et immersifs en 3D : The Nomad Soul sort à peu près à la même époque. Mais il est le seul à le faire de cette manière.
Shenmue nous invite ainsi non pas dans des univers fantastiques pleins d'action, mais dans l'univers du quotidien, celui de la grande banlieue de Tokyo en décembre 1986. Celui où le temps s'écoule sans qu'on puisse accélérer son cours. Où l'on va chaque jour parcourir les mêmes trois rues. Où l'on va saluer des commerçants qui nous connaissent, acheter des gacha, jouer au bandit manchot, faire une collection de cassettes audio. Dans Shenmue, la narration, l'aventure s'inscrit entre des interstices dans la normalité, même si cette normalité est d'autant plus artificielle qu'elle échappe à un Ryo mentalement changé par la mort de son père et qui tente désespérément de se raccrocher aux gestes concrets. Sa petite amie dissimule pudiquement sa mélancolie de le voir s'éloigner d'elle. Sa gouvernante/mère de substitution le supplie vainement de rentrer tôt à la maison, de ne pas courir de risques.

Dans Shenmue, on prend son temps car de toute façon le jeu impose son rythme. Si on nous donne rendez-vous pour le prochain indice demain à 15h, eh bien il faudra attendre. Alors que faire ? Pourquoi ne pas aller s'entraîner sur ce parking ? Aller refaire une partie de Space Harrier ou de fléchettes ? Retourner prendre un Coca au distributeur (une canette gagnante vous fera remporter un gadget pour votre collec) ? Retourner voir le chaton, orphelin lui aussi, recueilli par la petite Megumi, et que vous nourrissez chaque jour en passant devant ? Vous n'avez rien d'autre à faire de toute façon. La première partie se déroule ainsi, en allant parcimonieusement d'indice en indice, parfois à raison d'un par jour.

L'immersion est d'autant plus profonde que tout est, au fond, crédible. Le jeu comporte très peu d'action (tant mieux, car la maniabilité "tank" de Ryo est certainement l'aspect du jeu qui a le plus mal vieilli) et, pour une production aussi chère, ça a probablement joué contre lui. Elle est de deux types : les fameux QTE, qui trouvent ici leurs codes modernes qui seront repompés par toute l'industrie pendant 15 ans, et des séquences de baston, très rares au début, plus nombreuses vers la fin, à la Virtua Fighter (le jeu devait à l'origine appartenir à cet univers). Pourquoi les QTE fonctionnent ici alors qu'ils sont une pénible purge dans tous les autres jeux ? Eh bien probablement parce qu'ils sont la seule trace d'action dans ce jeu d'enquête. Yu Suzuki a une foi de charbonnier dans son projet et le premier degré est total. C'est l'autre différence fondamentale avec Yakuza : la séquence la plus loufoque du jeu est sans doute ces courses de chariots élévateurs auxquels vos collègues vous convient, chaque matin, pour se détendre avant une dure journée de travail. Elle marche aussi car le jeu utilise parfaitement l'impressionnante puissance de la Dreamcast. La modélisation des visages et de certains corps est d'une qualité folle pour 1999. Les textures ont un peu vieilli mais gardent une propreté incroyable par rapport à la concurrence de l'époque.

Ah oui, ces fameux chariots élévateurs. Ils constituent la seconde partie du jeu et une rupture dans le rythme. A partir du moment où vous trouvez du travail, finie l'innocente vadrouille, vous devez vous lever chaque matin et aller directement au boulot. Le jeu transforme alors son petit open world en semi-couloir narratif, beaucoup plus linéaire, où vous n'aurez plus le loisir de vous amuser car il faut travailler, transporter des caisses de 9h à 12h et de 14h à 17h. Il a de la chance Ryo d'avoir 2 heures de pause à midi. Alors j'en ai pensé quoi du chariot si redouté ? Eh bien ça ne m'a pas dérangé. Déjà, la proposition est totalement cohérente avec celle du jeu. Ensuite, ce n'est pas crispant à faire : le chariot se manie très bien. Ce passage va réussir à vous faire ressentir de l'ennui, mais pas n'importe quel ennui : exactement le même ennui que celui d'un vrai travail (comme le mien actuel), où ce qu'on fait n'est pas vraiment désagréable mais donne simplement le sentiment de perdre son temps, juste pour gagner un peu d'argent. N'importe quel autre jeu vous aurait fait faire l'activité de manière symbolique, en bougeant deux caisses et on passe à la suite. Shenmue va au bout de son idée et vous force à bouger une douzaine de caisses par jour, pendant cinq jours. Mais, comme dans un vrai travail un peu ennuyeux aussi, vous vous amenez tout seul à gamifier la chose : chaque jour, le parcours sera différent, imposant un nouveau challenge; plus vous faites de rendement, plus vous gagnez d'argent, et votre trajet est semé d'obstacles (tous ces gens cons qui se mettent sur votre chemin).

Shenmue m'a fait croire à son monde comme très peu de jeux l'ont fait, parce qu'il a su utiliser ses outils de simulation, par définition limités, pour les choix les plus judicieux de mise en scène.

9,5/10

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de terminer *Full Throttle Remastered*... et je suis déçu. L'histoire et les personnes sont bien, comme souvent avec Tim Schaffer. Le gameplay est foireux, comme souvent avec Tim Schaffer. Les phases arcades sont pénibles et répétitives et les phases plus classiques point'n click sont généralement faciles. Enfin, peut-être pas à sa sortie originale où, je suppose, il n'y avait pas moyen de mettre en surbrillance les éléments interactifs.

J'ai trouvé le remaster très bien foutu. J'ai switché plusieurs fois sur ma partie entre la version originale la version resmastered et je trouve qu'ils ont fait du très bon boulot.

----------


## Blackogg

> ça m'a donné envie de mater du polar *japonais* (déjà vu le premier *Internal Affairs*, faudrait que je regard *Old Boy* et quelques films de Kitano un jour).

----------


## Red Rhum

Tous les mêmes  :^_^:

----------


## akaraziel

> https://i.imgflip.com/1xavmr.jpg


Ah mince, ils étaient pas jap ceux là. Boulette.  ::XD::

----------


## Wulfstan

Hongkongais et sud coréen. Et même si la faute est courante, c'est *Infernal*, pas *Internal* (et il est meilleur que le remake de Scorsese  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## akaraziel

> Hongkongais et sud coréen. Et même si la faute est courante, c'est *Infernal*, pas *Internal* (et il est meilleur que le remake de Scorsese ).


Persuadé que c'était "Internal", puis ça me semblait raccord avec le film.  ::P: 
Mais sinon je valide, j'ai aussi largement préféré cette version à celle de Scorcese (même si les Dropkick Murphy's, ça tue  ::wub::  ).

----------


## Red Rhum

Pour sa défense Old Boy est l'adaptation d'un manga (japonais donc) à la base.

----------


## darkmanticora

Yop, juste pour dire que suite à la review de Wab, j'avais craqué pour terminator resistance, alors oui c'est pas un AAA, et ça se ressent principalement dans les graphismes, mais si on arrive à passer outre, j'ai trouvé le jeu bien foutu et surtout on sent que les devs adorent l'univers et ils ont je trouve respecte l'ambiance des 2 premiers films !

Alors faut jouer en difficile car le jeu est pas hyper dur surtout qd on débloque les dernières armes mais j'ai passé 11h vraiment sympa et je me dis que si parmi vous y'a des gros fan des premiers terminators ben vous pouvez vous laisser tenter !

----------


## Supergounou

*10 Seconds Ninja X* (2016)



Toujours plateformer/puzzle/speedrun. Cette fois on a juste le droit à un mini hub en plus, qui permet de choisir les niveaux et de débloquer un mini jeu assez dispensable en fouillant la mini zone. L'aspect puzzle disparait quelque peu puisque de la simple pression d'une touche on peut voir les trajets qui permettent de roxxer le jeu.

Sinon les niveaux sont toujours aussi bien trouvés, mais je trouve cette suite plutôt dispensable puisqu'elle n'apporte vraiment rien au jeu de base. Lequel est inclut dans cette version X en plus, donc quitte à faire autant n'acheter que celui-là. Et pour les curieux, c'est 1€ en ce moment sur Steam.

----------


## leeoneil

Je vient de jouer/terminer un jeu improbable, découvert au pif sur steam.
*Slaps and Beans*.

Oui ça existe, apparemment un jeu kickstarté, pour et par des fans de Budd Spencer et Terrence Hill.
Oui ça existe aussi.
Si vous n'êtiez pas gosse dans les années 70 ou 80, si vous n'avez jamais vu un film avec les deux acteurs susnommés, si vous n'avez jamais rigolé bêtement à ces films tout pourrave, laissez tomber ce jeu, ça n'a aucun intérêt.

C'est un beat them all tout choupi côté graphisme, ultra bateau dans son gameplay, et qui reprend le côté potache et l'univers des films où on trouvait les deux acteurs (_On l'apelle Trinita, les supers flics de Miami..._). De temps en temps il y a des phases avec du gameplay un peu différent pour renouveller l'intérêt (course de voiture, ou d'autres débilités dont je ne vais pas parler pour pas gâcher). Oubliez la complexité de Fight'N Rage, c'est beaucoup plus basique, il n'y a aucun challenge, et attention c'est très court (3h30), et un peu trop bavard.
Par contre en jouant avec ma copine (je pense que tout seul ça doit être beaucoup moins drôle), on a passé un bon moment de rigolade, c'est débilos et assumé, comme les films.
Le jeu est propre, rencontré un ou deux bug graphique, à peine visible, et un truc plus génant, nous n'avons pas réussi à faire fonctionner les deux manettes (on a fait clavier/manette).

Voilà, c'était une news pour les vieux du forum.  ::ninja:: 

edit : oh mince, j'ai oublié de mentionner le truc géniallissime du jeu, la musique !
Elle est parfaite ! Elle justifie à elle seule de jouer au jeu (toujours pour "les fans" de l'époque)

----------


## Bobbin

> Je viens de finir *Jedi Fallen Order* en 18h, et globalement j'ai adoré ce jeu, malgré quelques petits défauts.
> 
> Enfin un jeu solo sans open world rempli de quêtes pourries, c'est du grand couloir qu'il faut suivre la plupart du temps, avec de nouveaux passages qui s'ouvrent au fur et à mesure de la progression des compétences du personnage. Et c'est cool, enfin, d'avoir des niveaux soignés plutôt qu'une carte gigantesque mais vide ou remplie de trucs inutiles.


Ouille tu es en train de carrément bien me le vendre :9

C'est justement ce que j'ai pas aimé dans God of War, Horizon ZD, Nier Automata et plein d'autres jeux d'action/aventure récents. Du coup si en plus l'histoire est bien je vais me le noter dans un coin pour le choper en solde.

----------


## Getz

*Evoland Legendary Edition*, qui regroupe le 1 et le 2.

Le 1 est très vite plié, mais l'humour et le concept font mouche très rapidement. J'ai beaucoup aimé notamment le passage à la Diablo, avec la tonne d'équipements ridicules à looter.
Par contre, la jouabilité peut être vite crispante, ainsi que certaines musiques qui bouclent en 30 secondes.

Le 2 est déjà beaucoup mieux construit et ne donne plus cette impression de jeu bricolé suite à un concept défini dans une game jam.
Toujours cet humour très sympa, une tonne de références (du jeu vidéo aux mangas en passant par le cinéma), le concept de voyage dans le temps qui nous emporte dans un monde 8, 16 bits ou 3D est très réussi.
Il y a énormément de phases de gameplay différentes: action-rpg, rpg au tour par tour, plateformes, baston, beat them all, shoot em up, tactical-rpg, jeu de rythme, jeu d'énigmes, et j'en passe...
Par contre, elles sont très inégales, notamment pour les parties plus actions: la jouabilité est encore très perfectible, et certains hitbox sont complètement pétées. J'avais attaqué le jeu dans l'équivalent du mode "normal", mais j'ai diminué au cours du jeu en mode "Aventure" suite à un boss bien pète-couilles (le boss de la mine, avec les bombes... Niveau hitbox abusé, je pense qu'il remporte la palme...)
Les mondes 8 et 16 bits proposent un pixel-art vraiment très joli, tandis que le monde en 3D est assez laid malheureusement...
Au final, j'ai vraiment accroché à ce Evoland 2, certaines parties sont excellentes (la phase tactical par exemple), d'autres plus anecdotiques voir mal réalisées, mais je reste assez impressionné devant le nombre de variations de gameplay que Shiro Games a pu nous proposer.

----------


## Checco

*Children of Morta* (sur switch)

Petit Hack 'n' slash-rogue like sympathique. L'ambiance est sympa, le gameplay pas révolutionnaire, mais il fait son taf.
La narration est juste excellente, car son gros point positif, c'est que l'on a toujours l'impression d'avancer, même si on meurt (oui car quand on meurt on se retrouve dans le hub familial et faut recommencer le chapitre).
Au fur et à mesure de l'histoire on débloque de nouvelles capacités et personnages jouables lié avec la narration  ::): .
Cependant, l'équilibrage n'est pas toujours au rendez-vous, certains personnages sont clairement plus cheat que d'autres, mais bon au final, on s'en fou, il n'y a pas de compétition Online à la D3.
Les imprévus dans les maps sont très sympa et ont un petit impact sur la narration (ce qui faisait défaut au event aléatoire de D3 qui au final se sont révélés super décevants).

Point négatifs, certains bugs, notamment au chapitre 3, ou je me suis retrouvé bloqué plusieurs fois à devoir abandonner la partie... et ça s'est pire frustrant pour un rogue-like ou on doit recommencer à zéro niveau objet T_T

Bref, 7,777/10, je recommande.

----------


## Tahia

> Je vient de jouer/terminer un jeu improbable, découvert au pif sur steam.
> *Slaps and Beans*.
> 
> Oui ça existe, apparemment un jeu kickstarté, pour et par des fans de Budd Spencer et Terrence Hill.
> Oui ça existe aussi.
> Si vous n'êtiez pas gosse dans les années 70 ou 80, si vous n'avez jamais vu un film avec les deux acteurs susnommés, si vous n'avez jamais rigolé bêtement à ces films tout pourrave, laissez tomber ce jeu, ça n'a aucun intérêt.
> 
> C'est un beat them all tout choupi côté graphisme, ultra bateau dans son gameplay, et qui reprend le côté potache et l'univers des films où on trouvait les deux acteurs (_On l'apelle Trinita, les supers flics de Miami..._). De temps en temps il y a des phases avec du gameplay un peu différent pour renouveller l'intérêt (course de voiture, ou d'autres débilités dont je ne vais pas parler pour pas gâcher). Oubliez la complexité de Fight'N Rage, c'est beaucoup plus basique, il n'y a aucun challenge, et attention c'est très court (3h30), et un peu trop bavard.
> Par contre en jouant avec ma copine (je pense que tout seul ça doit être beaucoup moins drôle), on a passé un bon moment de rigolade, c'est débilos et assumé, comme les films.
> ...


 :Bave:

----------


## Marmottas

> 


Pareil, mis direct dans ma WL (en attendant une baisse de prix  ::P: )

----------


## leeoneil

Attention hein, c'est pas le jeu du siècle (et clairement pas à acheter plein pot).

Mais bon, imaginez vous en train de donner des baffes virtuelles sur cette musique :  ::lol::

----------


## Tahia

> Attention hein, c'est pas le jeu du siècle (et clairement pas à acheter plein pot).
> 
> Mais bon, imaginez vous en train de donner des baffes virtuelles sur cette musique :


 ::XD::  :Bave:

----------


## akaraziel

> Je vient de jouer/terminer un jeu improbable, découvert au pif sur steam.
> *Slaps and Beans*.
> 
> Oui ça existe, apparemment un jeu kickstarté, pour et par des fans de Budd Spencer et Terrence Hill.
> Oui ça existe aussi.
> Si vous n'êtiez pas gosse dans les années 70 ou 80, si vous n'avez jamais vu un film avec les deux acteurs susnommés, si vous n'avez jamais rigolé bêtement à ces films tout pourrave, laissez tomber ce jeu, ça n'a aucun intérêt.
> 
> C'est un beat them all tout choupi côté graphisme, ultra bateau dans son gameplay, et qui reprend le côté potache et l'univers des films où on trouvait les deux acteurs (_On l'apelle Trinita, les supers flics de Miami..._). De temps en temps il y a des phases avec du gameplay un peu différent pour renouveller l'intérêt (course de voiture, ou d'autres débilités dont je ne vais pas parler pour pas gâcher). Oubliez la complexité de Fight'N Rage, c'est beaucoup plus basique, il n'y a aucun challenge, et attention c'est très court (3h30), et un peu trop bavard.
> Par contre en jouant avec ma copine (je pense que tout seul ça doit être beaucoup moins drôle), on a passé un bon moment de rigolade, c'est débilos et assumé, comme les films.
> ...


Acheté hier (forcément, je fais partie des fans de TH et BS  :^_^:   ).

----------


## Helix

Hey, je vais peut-être pouvoir initier mes deux gamins à Hill & Spencer avec ça !
Je vais leur offrir sur X-boite.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de terminer *My Memory of Us* et j'ai adoré le jeu. Il parle de la guerre, un peu dans le même style que Soldats inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre. C'est de la plate-forme à énigmes plutôt gentillette. A chaque niveau, il y a un souvenir à trouver qui permet d'avoir des détails sur une personne "importante" lors de la deuxième guerre mondiale, pour les Polonais (j'imagine que les développeurs sont Polonais). Les graphismes sont très réussis, l'histoire superbe (j'avoue, j'ai pleuré à la fin) et la musique agréable bien qu'un peu répétitive.

Ca parle de la deuxième guerre mondiale de manière accessible (les nazis, les camps, les exterminations... tout est abordé, mais de façon imagée).

Un tout grand merci à rduburo qui me l'a offert via cpcgifts.

Ah, au fait, il est en promo dans un bundle actuellement (https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/disorder-bundle). Foncez, c'est un ordre !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de terminer *A Plague Tale of Innocence* en 11h, et j'ai un avis assez mitigé sur le jeu.

Du côté positif, les graphismes bien sûr, le jeu est magnifique du début à la fin, c'est un régal. La musique aussi est réussie, de même que les doublages et bruitages.
Je mets aussi l'histoire en côté positif même si au final je ne l'ai pas trouvé exceptionnelle comme j'avais pu lire sur les critiques du jeu. Je trouve que ça manque d'explications sur les origines du mal, pourquoi lui, etc... C'est assez mal amené, et c'est aussi gâché par une tonne d'incohérences scénaristiques pour que l'histoire tienne.

Côté négatif, principalement le gameplay. Il y a quelques bons niveaux agréables (celui où on doit atteindre l'université par exemple) car on est un peu libre de l'approche. Mais la plupart du temps, le jeu attend de nous de suivre un chemin tout tracé, avec une façon de faire imposée, et souvent rythmée (ex: quand on infiltre avec Hugo). Le nombre de fois où j'ai ragé sur ce jeu à cause de morts injustes parce que le jeu a décidé que je jouais pas comme il voulait...J'ai failli le laisser tomber à cause de ça même.
La partie infiltration est pas terrible non plus, avec des ennemis qui ont 60° de champ de vision, sauf quand ils ont décidé qu'ils te voyaient.

Mention spéciale aussi pour les combats de boss, tous ratés à mon sens, mais heureusement il y en a peu.

Plein de passages aussi où j'ai cherché ce que je devais faire, puisque le jeu attend un truc précis et des fois il n'est pas clairement indiqué.

Bref, au final très déçu par ce jeu décrit partout comme le GOTY 2019. Au final je me suis forcé un peu à la finir et j'en retiendrai pas un super moment.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je viens de terminer *My Memory of Us* et j'ai adoré le jeu.(...)


Un jeu que Sebarnolds ne laisse pas tomber, ça doit valoir le détour  :;):  . Merci pour ton retour, ce jeu m'intéressait bien déjà, je pense que je me laisserai tenter quand il sera en solde sur GOG.




> Je viens de terminer A *Plague Tale of Innocence* en 11h, et j'ai un avis assez mitigé sur le jeu.


En regardant certaines vidéos de _gameplay_ (en évitant le plus de me spoiler la gueule), j'ai aussi cette impression que le jeu n'est pas super flexible dans ses approches. Vers la fin on dirait presque un TPS en fait, à ce que j'ai vu. J'aurais tellement préféré un titre 100% infiltration avec toujours la liberté d'une approche non létale (comme un Dishonored par exemple). 
Au pire une démo existe, ça ne me coûte rien d'essayer.

----------


## JulLeBarge

La démo c'est juste le début, qui n'est pas la meilleure partie ni la plus ouverte en possibilité, mais bon testes quand même, ça ne coûte rien

----------


## sebarnolds

> Un jeu que Sebarnolds ne laisse pas tomber, ça doit valoir le détour  . Merci pour ton retour, ce jeu m'intéressait bien déjà, je pense que je me laisserai tenter quand il sera en solde sur GOG.


M'enfin ! J'en suis à presque 60 jeux terminé s cette année (la liste complète est même dispo sur le topic des jeux terminés cette année sur le site de GOG).

----------


## PaulPoy

> En regardant certaines vidéos de _gameplay_ (en évitant le plus de me spoiler la gueule), j'ai aussi cette impression que le jeu n'est pas super flexible dans ses approches. Vers la fin on dirait presque un TPS en fait, à ce que j'ai vu. J'aurais tellement préféré un titre 100% infiltration avec toujours la liberté d'une approche non létale (comme un Dishonored par exemple). 
> Au pire une démo existe, ça ne me coûte rien d'essayer.


La (toute) fin est plus ouverte en possibilités, quand notre perso à débloquer + d'aptitudes. Le reste l'est assez peu oui mais ce fut ok pour moi, moins frustant qu'un CoD pour ma part notamment.
Un reproche, c'est de faire parfois trop "jeu vidéo", ce qui casse un peu l'immersion (résoudre toute une énigme pour passer un mur qui aurait pu être escalader comme tant d'autres, par exemple).




> Bref, au final très déçu par ce jeu décrit partout comme le GOTY 2019. Au final je me suis forcé un peu à la finir et j'en retiendrai pas un super moment.


Même si j'ai aimé le jeu, GOTY me semble à prendre avec des pincettes (partout vraiment ?). Rien de neuf, rien de flamboyant non plus, tout est juste propre, bien écrit, et dans un univers pas trop déjà vu.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Même si j'ai aimé le jeu, GOTY me semble à prendre avec des pincettes (partout vraiment ?). Rien de neuf, rien de flamboyant non plus, tout est juste propre, bien écrit, et dans un univers pas trop déjà vu.


Concernant le GOTY je l'ai lu sur ce forum, sur Reddit, sur certains magazines. Le jeu est vraiment encensé alors que comme tu dis il n'y a rien de flamboyant. Je pense que pour les joueurs étrangers, le fait de jouer dans la France médiévale avec de jolis graphismes a dû beaucoup plaire car c'est en effet un cadre peu commun et assez pittoresque. Perso j'ai bien aimé cet univers.

----------


## PaulPoy

Plus les rats qui font leur petit effet, et le duo (rappels à certains autres jeux très appréciés), ça a du joué dans l'appréciation positive. Et tant mieux pour le jeu et son studio.

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Arkham Origins*.

J'avais beaucoup aimé les 2 premiers, du coup à l'époque je ne m'étais pas trop posé de questions pour celui-ci (même s'il n'est pas réalisé par le même studio). Il y a quelques années, j'avais donc commencé 1 partie en difficile (sans les indications de contre) et j'avais été stoppé net par le combat en QTE contre Deathstroke : difficile de savoir quand contrer exactement, j'avais lâché l'affaire au bout d'une bonne 50aine d'essais  :Boom:  C'est un peu dommage, vu que c'est sans doute le combat le + difficile du jeu. Bref, mal branlé vu que passage obligé dans l'histoire, et impossible de changer la difficulté à la volée ... Il y a 2 semaines j'ai repris carrément depuis le début, en normal cette fois-ci. C'est passé beaucoup mieux, vu que sur les scènes "cinématiques" j'avais les indicateurs de contre.

En dehors de ce reproche, que dire du jeu ? Niveau gameplay, c'est du Batman et je n'ai pas senti 1 grosse différence avec les précédents (que j'ai faits il y a tout de même assez longtemps). Toujours aussi sympa, pour peu qu'on aime le genre ... 
J'ai particulièrement apprécié la possibilité de jouer l'histoire sans avoir à se soucier des activités annexes : je n'avais pas envie de passer des dizaines d'heures à retrouver les objets cachés par Enigma, les caches d'armes de Black Mask, les sardines (ou un truc du genre  ::ninja:: ) du Pingouin ... Bref, en ligne droite aucune difficulté particulière au niveau du leveling, j'ai même dû finir le jeu avec une dizaine de points de compétence non attribués (cela dit j'étais en normal, à cause de ce salaud de Deathstroke)
Pour l'histoire, ça vole (plane ?) pas bien haut mais de façon assez étonnante, j'ai trouvé que si le début était très laborieux ("Ahah Black Mask a mis 1 prime sur ta tête, tu vas devoir te battre contre 8 assassins, dont voici la vidéo de présentation"  ::|: ), la fin était bien plus intéressante et effleurait quelques thèmes chers au comic (la notion de "vigilante", le refus de donner la mort, les psychoses des personnages ...).

Pour conclure, je ne le conseillerai pas à tout le monde, puisque ne faisant pas partie de la "trilogie" Rocksteady (c'est un prequel) et que c'est d'après les critiques le moins réussi de tous (je n'ai pas encore joué à Arkham Knight), mais les amateurs de comic auront de quoi se faire plaisir  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini *Return of Obra Dinn* offert par acdctabs en 11h et j'ai adoré ce jeu, un des meilleurs auxquels j'ai joué cette année  ::love:: 

Sous un style graphique original et recherché, on découvre un bateau magnifique et super détaillé, et son histoire qui se révèle peu à peu au fil de nos découvertes. C'est un genre de cluedo géant où il faut trouvé qui est qui, comment il est mort et parfois qui l'a tué.
Et autant dire que ce bateau a eu son lot de galères...

J'ai perdu un peu de temps à un moment à chercher des corps alors qu'il n'y en avait plus à découvrir (à partir du moment où il se met à pleuvoir), je l'aurais sans doute fini en moins de 10h sinon, durée parfaite pour ce genre d'enquête.
J'aimerais beaucoup une suite !

----------


## Clydopathe

Fini *Child of light*
C’est un petit rpg très soft a base d’atb ou on peux modifier la rapidité de nos ennemis pour les tendres plus lent. Le jeu est sympathique et l’histoire ne dure que 9h. Une des particularités du jeu est que toutes les discussions sont en vers. C’est un peu déroutant au début.
Je le conseille pour les gens à la recherche d’un jeu calme et bien posé  ::): .

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *Death Wish for Blood*, le fameux mod de Blood et c'était largement à la hauteur de sa réputation. Le gameplay du jeu original est conservé bien sûr, et on peut en profiter dans des dizaines de niveaux tous différents les uns des autres et extrêmement bien fichus. 

C'est truffé de secrets, de pièges et des régiments entiers d'ennemis à trucider. Et en plus il y a pas mal de petites séquences très bien mises en scène qui font leur effet : on peut nous faire peur avec un monstre qu'on a l'habitude d'éclater par pack de douze, ou bien nous perdre en faisant changer des environnements entiers dès qu'on a le dos tourné. Les secrets sont bien cachés sans être introuvables, c'est toujours chouette d'arriver à dégoter un _secret level_ sans regarder une soluce  ::): 

Le mod contient 3 épisodes, le premier fait voyager dans des endroits et dimensions bizarres qui font penser à DUSK (pour prendre un exemple récent).





Le deuxième épisode rend hommage à des films bien connus en variant les plaisirs, un convoi dans le désert, une station spatiale avec des créatures dans les plafonds, des châteaux gothiques qui cachent des expériences étranges...





Le dernier épisode est plus inquiétant avec une imitation de Silent Hill pour démarrer la descente aux enfers.





J'ai mis 12 heures pour tout faire, autant que le jeu de base avec ses deux extensions. C'est hyper varié, très inventif et le gameplay n'a plus rien à prouver. À faire absolument pour les amateurs de FPS  :Perfect:

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de finir *Prey* et bordel, quel grand jeu !!! Il m'a laissé sur le cul pendant 35h, j'ai vraiment tout adoré  ::wub:: 

J'ai adoré la tension que créent les mimics en début de partie, puis qui laisse place à un sentiment d'impuissance quand débarquent les autres créatures, bien plus fortes que notre personnage.
J'ai adoré toutes les possibilités offertes par l'environnement, les passages alternatifs, les interactions possibles avec le décors pour venir à bout d'un monstre.
Et puis la sortie dans l'espace ! Quand on découvre qu'on peut faire le tour de la station entière depuis l'extérieur. On finit vraiment par connaitre la station dans ses moindres recoins.
En plus, le jeu est bourré d'objectifs annexes, il y a énormément de choses à faire.
Quand aux logs audio, même si c'est loin d'être orginal, bah j'ai trouvé ça bien foutu. On alterne les dialogues annodins ou potaches entre collègues avec des intrigues plus sérieuses qui donnent envie de tout fouiller pour apprendre la suite. C'est suffisament bien foutu pour qu'on finisse par s'attacher à certains personnages, et ressentir une petite déception quand on découvre leur cadavre un peu plus tard.

Si il fallait remonter un défaut, je pointerais du doigt le système de sauvegarde F5-F9 qui nique la difficulté de n'importe quel jeu.


Mais quel jeu !!! Clairement un de ceux qui m'auront le plus marqué ces dernières années  :;):

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je viens de finir *Prey* et bordel, quel grand jeu !!! Il m'a laissé sur le cul pendant 35h, j'ai vraiment tout adoré 
> 
> J'ai adoré la tension que créent les mimics en début de partie, puis qui laisse place à un sentiment d'impuissance quand débarquent les autres créatures, bien plus fortes que notre personnage.
> J'ai adoré toutes les possibilités offertes par l'environnement, les passages alternatifs, les interactions possibles avec le décors pour venir à bout d'un monstre.
> Et puis la sortie dans l'espace ! Quand on découvre qu'on peut faire le tour de la station entière depuis l'extérieur. On finit vraiment par connaitre la station dans ses moindres recoins.
> En plus, le jeu est bourré d'objectifs annexes, il y a énormément de choses à faire.
> Quand aux logs audio, même si c'est loin d'être orginal, bah j'ai trouvé ça bien foutu. On alterne les dialogues annodins ou potaches entre collègues avec des intrigues plus sérieuses qui donnent envie de tout fouiller pour apprendre la suite. C'est suffisament bien foutu pour qu'on finisse par s'attacher à certains personnages, et ressentir une petite déception quand on découvre leur cadavre un peu plus tard.
> 
> Si il fallait remonter un défaut, je pointerais du doigt le système de sauvegarde F5-F9 qui nique la difficulté de n'importe quel jeu.
> ...


Reste à embrayer sur *Mooncrash*. Ah, j'ajouterai à ton avis l'extraordinaire bo, je l'écoute régulièrement sur YT.

----------


## Sekigo Le Magnifique

*Infested Planet*




J'ai terminé la campagne en ~15 heures, et j'ai poussé le plaisir jusqu'à 20 heures, histoire de remporter les succès (même s'il m'en manque un, je vais probablement laisser un commentaire sur le forum steam parce que je ne comprends pas comment le réussir). C'est la première fois que je pousse la complétionniste aiguë pour les trophées steam.

En gros, ce sont les batailles contre les insectoïdes dans Starship Troopers.
On dirige une poignée de mecs qui doivent affronter des milliers de créatures. On doit gérer des flux de créatures qui sont crachés à l'infini, ça se joue donc principalement sur la gestion des lignes de front. On a des points qu'on réparti entre les bonhommes pour les spécialiser, ou on peut aussi construire des petits bâtiments pour telle ou telle amélioration. On peut rediriger les points à l'infini, ce qui permet de basculer d'une stratégie à l'autre.

Je le mets dans le même type de jeu que Faster Than Light ou Cryptark, c'est à dire des jeux aux mécaniques relativement simple, qui sont clairement exposées, et qui ont une vraie profondeur de jeu. Les heures défilent à une vitesse monstre et c'est un jeu que je relancerai certainement dans un an.
La difficulté est vraiment bien dosée en normal, avec son lot de moment intense sans provoquer non plus de frustration. Il y a des niveaux de difficultés supplémentaires.
Je n'ai pas les DLC, ptet que je les prendrais la prochaine fois que je relance la campagne.

J'aurais bien vu un workshop pour ce jeu, mais malheureusement, il n'existe pas.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Pokemon epée*

Globalement le jeu m'a ennuyé vu le peu de changement dans la formule. Capturer des bêtes, 8 arènes et une ligue des champions. Sauf que là les "ennemis" ont le charisme d'une moule bouchot (la team Yell, sérieusement ?). La team rocket et le côté racket, vol, casino caché et gang à la solde d'un mafieux passait mieux.
Visuellement, Les nouveaux pokemons sont pas top, sauf voltoutou et quelques autres ... Les trouvailles sont dispensables : le gigamax, le camping...

Point fort plus besoin de courir cherche des flash, surf et diverses CS pour continuer l'aventure ni même parler à de sombres pnj caché dans je ne sais quel batiment ou recoins caché pour avoir l'item qui sert à avancé (genre la pokeflute). Tout est tracé et fluide. Plus non plus de grottes sombres à rallonges. Autre point fort car les passages de grottes pouvaient parfois être interminables dans les précédents opus. Y'a que la génération Aloha, celle sur DS et une sur gameboy avance que je n'ai pas fait, il me semble.

Côté pnj alliés, Nabil m'ennuyait dès ses premiers dialogues. Ils sont nuls, on peut pas passer les lignes, juste les accélérer. Les alliés sont clairement pas un point fort du jeu. Les premieres versions nous lâchaient seul dans la nature et ça rendait le voyage plus agréable.

La seconde génération avait intégré un système de téléphone où les pnj qu'on rencontrait pouvaient nous rappeler pour une revanche. Je suis étonné de n'avoir jamais revu ça. A l'époque ce procédé était pas mal pour aller gagner de l'XP, même si à la longue le niveau des pnj nous appelant étaient vite dérisoires.

Point sur lequel je ne sais pas quoi penser. Lorsqu'on affronte un pokemon déjà rencontré, le jeu nous indique les pokemon et les attaques efficaces ou non contre le pokemon adverse. Je trouve ce procédé à la fois bienvenue lorsqu'on ne connait pas le bestiaire mais en même temps on perd dans le côté "apprentissage par la défaite". Etant donné que 23 h pour clore le jeu me suffit amplement j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est une bonne chose mais en même temps c'est ce qui faisait le sel des cartouches gameboy à l'époque. 

Enfin, pour conclure sur une bonne impression. Les pokemon et dresseurs ont un niveau croissant, quand on avance, bien raccord avec la progression. A aucun moment on se sent invincible ni largué. Enfin le tournoi final, le jeu a l'ingénieuse idée de nous soigner entre les matches. Il me semble que les version bleu/jaune/rouge nous poussaient à faire toute la ligue sans que nos pokemons soient soigné. Dommage que le combat de champions se finit systématiquement avec le gigamax...


Conclusion. Un pokemon moyen. Les versions or/argent/rouge/bleu et jaune restent toujours au dessus. Peu de trouvailles accrocheuses, peu de nouveaux pokemons charismatiques. Heureusement que le pokedex est étoffé en pokemon et en nouvelles classes depuis les premières génération, sinon la soupe n'en aurait été que plus fade. Question : après 25 ans de pokemon, la formule peut-elle encore être revue ?

----------


## Clydopathe

*Zelda Link's Awakening*
Après 26 ans j'ai enfin réussi à le finir! j'étais vraiment pas doué à l'époque car la je l'ai fini plutôt facilement juste en galérant pour trouver un objet...
Le jeu est vraiment mignon et l'histoire se laisse suivre, mais les dev n'ont toujours pas corrigé les micros lag qu'on rencontre dans les lieux remplis de pnj c'est dommage.

Je ne peux que conseiller ce Zelda qui sera parfait pour les enfants ou pour les vieux nostalgique comme moi  ::): .

----------


## Rogerdu75

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 
Je viens de finir Gears of War 5 sur PC. Histoire moyen, graphismes et design de ouf. Par contre, la jouabilité n'a pas du tout évolué selon moi.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 
> Je viens de finir Gears of War 5 sur PC. Histoire moyen, graphismes et design de ouf. Par contre, la jouabilité n'a pas du tout évolué selon moi.

----------


## Woshee

Je viens de finir *Chasm*, en 8h, à 99% je pense.

Je pensais pas que je serai client, mais j'ai bien aimé la balade. Le jeu est vraiment très lambda dans ses mécaniques, il n'invente rien du tout, tout est très lambda, mais ça marche bien. Surtout parce que le gameplay est vraiment efficace. Les commandes répondent au poil de cul, les phases de plateforme ne sont pas frustrantes même si elles sont exigeantes.
Y'a du loot, pas mal d'armes différentes, on peut partir sur un stuff plutôt magique, ou plutôt bourrin.
Et en plus c'est du pixel art quand même sacrément joli. Pas de répétition du bestiaire,, y'a quand même une petite centaine d'ennemis différents, et les animations sont vraiment sympas.

Je pourrai quand même lui reprocher parfois d'être un peu trop avare d'indication. A deux ou trois reprises j'ai dû demander à google ou j'étais censé allé.

Je suis pas convaincu de l'intérêt qu'un jeu pareil soit en partie procédural. Faut quand même avoir envie de refaire une partie entière de zéro juste pour que les salles ne soient pas au même endroit. Mouorf.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je suis pas convaincu de l'intérêt qu'un jeu pareil soit en partie procédural. Faut quand même avoir envie de refaire une partie entière de zéro juste pour que les salles ne soient pas au même endroit. Mouorf.


C'est un la critique que j'avais lu le concernant. Que la mort était ultra chiante parce tout le début du jeu était imbitable quand tu sais quoi faire.

----------


## Woshee

Bon j'ai joué en facile (pasque j'aime pas quand c'est dur), du coup je t'avoue que je sais même pas ce qu'il se passe quand le perso crève  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

*The Outer Worlds*

C'est une sorte de Fallout en couleur, enfin c’est ce qui se rapproche le plus selon moi d'un Fallout même si ça n'a pas été présenté comme tel. 
Visuellement ça me fait aussi penser je ne sais pourquoi à Bioshock ou une sorte de No Man Sky (auquel je n'ai pas joué).
Hormis les fonds d'écran qui font illusions c'est pas foulminant, le jeu semble venir d'une autre époque, les visages assez pauvres, les décors un peu génériques, un exemple avec Scylla où le site est relativement petit avec rien de vraiment marquant visuellement.

La physique au service minimum, impossible de faire bouger la moindre boite le moindre caillou, vous pouvez tirer sur tout et n’importe quoi rien ne bouge.
On ajoute un semblant d 'Open world, un hub (l'imposteur), avec des zones relativement petites, des chargements intempestifs et assez longs, notamment à byzance.
Hormis les bugs c'est plutôt bien optimisé (bugs bloquants, bugs mineurs, plantages, save corrompues. Enfin c'est relativement propre, on parle d'Obsidian hein... ) .

La partie fps est assez classique, bon ya la localisation des dégâts et une sorte de z time, après le jeu pousse à s'orienter (comme souvent) vers les armes scientifiques ou à énergie. Le corps à corps est peu pratique surtout qu'on a perdu la vue à la troisième personne.
On a perdu aussi une bonne partie de l'infiltration (qui reste honnête), les mines, les pièges, le hack et crochetage réduit à un rapport simpliste.
Le lot trop nombreux, pas très intéressant comme souvent aussi, reste la possibilité d'améliorer et d'augmenter nos armes et armures.

Heureusement si le gameplay tend vers le service minimum, Obsidian se rattrape par sa capacité a créer un univers et raconter une (des) histoire.
L'histoire principale est bonne, on suit agréablement les différents protagonistes, notamment les compagnons, les quêtes annexes aussi sont intéressantes même si on est peu surpris quand on connaît un peu les marottes des dev.
C'est toujours un plaisir d’écouter les dialogues et lire les logs, l'humour est un mélange d'absurde et de cynisme sur fond de totalitarisme aliénant, du pur Obsidian quoi. 

Au final un jeu agréable, pour peu qu'on soit en manque de rpg fps avec une bonne écriture mais aussi une déception sur bien des points qui ont simplement disparu du catalogue...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *The Outer Worlds*
> 
> C'est une sorte de Fallout en couleur, enfin c’est ce qui se rapproche le plus selon moi d'un Fallout même si ça n'a pas été présenté comme tel. 
> Visuellement ça me fait aussi penser je ne sais pas pourquoi à Bioshock ou un No Man Sky (auquel je n'ai pas joué).
> Hormis les fonds d'écran qui font illusions c'est pas foulminant, le jeu semble venir d'une autre époque, les visages assez pauvres, les décors un peu génériques, un exemple avec Scylla où le site est relativement petit avec rien de vraiment marquant visuellement.
> 
> La physique au service minimum, impossible de faire bouger la moindre boite le moindre caillou, vous pouvez tirer sur tout et n’importe quoi rien ne bouge.
> On ajoute un semblant d 'Open world, un hub (l'imposteur), avec des zones relativement petites, des chargements intempestifs et assez long, notamment à byzance.
> Hormis les bugs c'est plutôt bien optimisé (bugs bloquants, bugs mineurs, plantages, save corrompues. Enfin c'est relativement propre, on parle d'Obsidian hein... ) .
> ...


Perso j'ai trouvé l'histoire vraiment moyenne, prévisible, et sans grand enjeu. T'es censé sauver le monde encore une fois, sauf que ça semble complètement pas urgent ni grave tout au long de la quête principale. Je ne parle pas des quêtes annexes, qui se résument principalement à du bon vieux Fedex.

----------


## banditbandit

Ben si le théme du sauveur du monde est éculé il reste le traitement qui fait que ce n'est pas si simple qu'il y parait (mais bon j'ai peut-être été naïf). Quand aux quêtes fedex il y en a mais c'est surtout pour pousser à l'exploration et si on est curieux il y a bien d'autres choses à découvrir.

----------


## Wulfstan

> La physique au service minimum, impossible de faire bouger la moindre boite le moindre caillou, vous pouvez tirer sur tout et n’importe quoi rien ne bouge.


Ça aide à garder les bugs au minimum. À part les corps de grosses créatures mortes qui faisaient parfois des trucs chelous, et une erreur d'affichage sur des valeurs d'armure, je n'en ai d'ailleurs vu aucun.

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Life is Strange*

Jeu commencé il y a 5 ans ? Je m'étais arrêté au début du 2nd épisode, sans doute un peu lassé par le rythme mou du genou du début du jeu.
Mais je suis content d'avoir continué, car les choses s’accélèrent assez vite ensuite, pour culminer au chapitre 4, magistral à plusieurs niveaux. L'épisode 5 est très bien fait aussi mais je l'ai moins apprécié par son ambiance assez spéciale.

En tout cas, c'est une superbe histoire bien racontée, avec des personnages attachants, crédibles, parfois un peu clichés. L'ambiance du jeu, ses graphismes figuratifs, sa musique, font pour beaucoup aussi dans le charme.
Niveau gameplay c'est presque un walking-sim, avec de vrais choix à faire (et certains sont pas évidents...), et quelques phases d'enquête basique.

Au final j'y aurai passé 17h (dont 12 cette semaine) et j'ai pas vu le temps passer.

----------


## Illynir

> *Life is Strange* parfois un peu clichés.


À peine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne parle pas des quêtes annexes, qui se résument principalement à du bon vieux Fedex.


Ca fait plusieurs fois que je lis ça, alors je me suis demandé si la définition de quêtes Fedex avait changé ces dernières années. A priori non....
La plupart des quêtes ont plusieurs issues, une quantité non négligeable  amène à visiter des lieux qu'on n'irait pas forcément voir, et les différentes possibilités de gameplay permettent de les aborder différemment. Et la plupart permettent d'épaissir un peu l'univers et des persos.
Du coup si ça c'est du Fedex, il ne va pas rester grand chose au RPG Micro dans son ensemble, vieux jeux vantés inclus.

Le Fedex c'est de la quête remplissage pour XP/pognon ultra-basique, du "va tuer 5 mobs" ou "livre un paquet", le tout sans justification particulière par rapport au contexte de l'histoire ou de l'univers (ou vite fait). Quand ça se développe un peu et que tu as différentes voies (en terme de gameplay et/ou de résolutions/choix) beh...C'est une quête "normal". 

Que celles-ci soient moins prenantes dans TOW que dans un Witcher 3 ou FNV, ça je peux le concevoir, j'ai aussi eu du mal à rentre dans certaines (que j'ai traité comme du Fedex, du coup  ::ninja::  ), mais la plupart sont du moule classique dont sortent les Rpg un peu fouillé qui ne se contentent pas de faire du porte/monstre/trésor.





> Ben si le théme du sauveur du monde est éculé il reste le traitement qui fait que ce n'est pas si simple qu'il y parait (mais bon j'ai peut-être été naïf). Quand aux quêtes fedex il y en a mais c'est surtout pour pousser à l'exploration et si on est curieux il y a bien d'autres choses à découvrir.


Attends, je vais te donner une grille de lecture simple:

-si joueur X apprécie RPG Y, alors pas de Fedex et on sauve le monde avec classe
-si joueur X n'apprécie pas Rpg Y, alors c'est qu'il est bourré de fedex et sauver le monde c'est trop éculé.

 ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ce que j'appelle quêtes Fedex ce sont des quêtes pas passionnantes, donc oui c'est sans doute pas le bon terme.

----------


## Louck

*Minit*

Petit jeu très sympa. J'ai finis le jeu (de base) en à peine... 

_*Regarde le compteur de temps sur EGS*_

... 90 minutes.


Je disais donc: Petit jeu très sympa, mais qui se termine très très vite  ::P: .

Il y a tout de même de très bonnes idées. Le concept de base - seulement 60 secondes pour agir - est maîtrisé intelligemment, et il y a de nombreux secrets à découvrir  ::): .
Le jeu est certes court, mais il existe une mode "New game+" qui nous offre la même expérience, avec une bonne touche de difficulté (40sec de jeu seulement, porté de l'attaque réduit, un seul coeur...). Personnellement je n'ai pas tenté car je suis devenu trop casual pour ca  ::ninja:: .

Le jeu peut paraître chère, avec ce temps de jeu, pour...

_*Regarde le magasin sur Steam*_

.... 10€ ...

... mais c'est de la bonne came  ::): .

----------


## Akodo

Je viens de terminer *Hollow Knight*.

Je poste pas souvent sur le topic, déjà parce que je termine pas souvent mes jeux, et surtout parce qu'on ne joue pas à un jeu de cette trempe tous les mois... On peut dire que j'ai pris une sacrée claque.
J'attendais une promo pour acheter le jeu, et en fait je l'avais apparemment déjà acheté des mois auparavant, et oublié cet achat... Bref je me suis lancé dedans, un soir, vite fait. Je me suis dit que c'était plutôt sympa, joliment dessiné. Musique agréable, le perso bouge bien. Je m'attendais franchement à un petit jeu mignon et agréable, sans grande prétention. La première zone du jeu, les routes oubliées, est vraiment bien faite en ce sens. Elle est terne, de part sa palette graphique sombre et ses ennemis basiques, et on ne s'en rend pas forcément compte mais ce n'est qu'un tutoriel pendant lequel on apprend doucement les mécaniques du jeu. Puis on glisse naturellement sur le Vertchemin, les grottes champignon, le nid profond et d'autres zones à l'aspect et l'ambiance bien plus marqué. On met le doigt dans l'engrenage, petit à petit le scénario se dévoile, et le jeu devient de plus en plus magnifique.
J'ai adoré la moindre parcelle du jeu, que ce soit le gameplay, qui ne réinvente certes pas le metroidvania, mais en utilise tous les codes à la perfection, la direction artistique, le bestiaire, les PNJ, le scénario, la multitude de détails dans le lequel le jeu baigne, et qu'on nous laisse découvrir tout seul sans nous prendre par la main.
Ah et j'ai pris un pied énorme à faire le Path of Pain, qui m'a rappelé les meilleurs passages de Super Meat Boy et Celeste.  :Bave: 
Bref j'en attendais pas grand chose, et je suis tombé sur une pépite. Sauf que maintenant j'ai fini le jeu, après une quarantaine d'heures. Me resterait en gros le DLC des Dieux à faire, mais ce n'est que du combat de boss, ça ne m'intéresse pas vraiment. J'ai vu que la suite devrait sortir dans pas trop longtemps (j'espère), mais en attendant, je ne sais plus du tout à quoi jouer. Ça va être difficile de passer après ça !

----------


## pikkpi

J'ai terminé

*
STAR WARS
JEDI
FALLEN ORDER
EA
*
C'était bien mais pas ouf, et surtout souffrant d'un cruel manque de polish pour un jeu tripeul A, j'imagine que la sortie a été précipité pour être offert à noël / collé à la sortie de l'épisode IX.

Passons la tronche du héros parce que en fait ça allait pour moi ( vu que madame regarde je sais plus quelle série ), par contre leur performance capture est vraiment pas top, avec des persos qui oublient de cligner des yeux ou des éclairages pas super maîtrisés pendant les conversations qui décrédibilisent les performances.

Les combats c'est du Dark Souls lite, pas super maîtrisé mais ça aurait pu être pire, avec des compétences pas super nombreuses ou pertinentes au final.

Pour la plateforme light / puzzle / scène d'action scriptées on compare le jeu à un Uncharted. Dans l'idée certes mais dans l'exécution c'est pas du tout ça, dans uncharted c'est plus "crédible" et organique ( même si pour de faux) , c'est mieux animé déjà, en cas d'échec la séquence a refaire est cohérente alors que dans Jedi Fallen Order on peut ravoir la même séquence de 5s qui va passer en boucle parce qu'on a râté un saut (cf séquence du poulet géant qui est risible en plus de l'animation du bestiau) . On a également des dizaines de séquences de glissade parce qu'ils ont fait un gameplay dessus et ont décidé de le rentabiliser.

Reste l'aspect metroïdvania bien mais sans plus, les planètes étant pas les plus folichonnes de l'univers.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai terminé


 ::o:

----------


## pikkpi

> 


Magnifique !

----------


## Clydopathe

*Life is Strange 2*
Je viens enfin de finir l'histoire de Lis2 et pour le coup j'ai bien été surpris d'y avoir accroché. J'ai émis pas mal de doute sur la qualité du jeu dans le topic idione quand j'étais à l'épisode 2, je l'ai trouvé lent, chiant et tellement téléphoné que je me suis vraiment demandé si j'allais le finir. Après tout va mieux, on reste sur du cliché mais en moins gênant à mon sens.

Il y quatre fins au jeu mais je ne conseillerais pas de le faire 4 fois non, Youtube est très bien pour les voir.

----------


## ercete

> Je viens de terminer *Hollow Knight*.
> 
> Je poste pas souvent sur le topic, déjà parce que je termine pas souvent mes jeux, et surtout parce qu'on ne joue pas à un jeu de cette trempe tous les mois... On peut dire que j'ai pris une sacrée claque.
> J'attendais une promo pour acheter le jeu, et en fait je l'avais apparemment déjà acheté des mois auparavant, et oublié cet achat... Bref je me suis lancé dedans, un soir, vite fait. Je me suis dit que c'était plutôt sympa, joliment dessiné. Musique agréable, le perso bouge bien. Je m'attendais franchement à un petit jeu mignon et agréable, sans grande prétention. La première zone du jeu, les routes oubliées, est vraiment bien faite en ce sens. Elle est terne, de part sa palette graphique sombre et ses ennemis basiques, et on ne s'en rend pas forcément compte mais ce n'est qu'un tutoriel pendant lequel on apprend doucement les mécaniques du jeu. Puis on glisse naturellement sur le Vertchemin, les grottes champignon, le nid profond et d'autres zones à l'aspect et l'ambiance bien plus marqué. On met le doigt dans l'engrenage, petit à petit le scénario se dévoile, et le jeu devient de plus en plus magnifique.
> J'ai adoré la moindre parcelle du jeu, que ce soit le gameplay, qui ne réinvente certes pas le metroidvania, mais en utilise tous les codes à la perfection, la direction artistique, le bestiaire, les PNJ, le scénario, la multitude de détails dans le lequel le jeu baigne, et qu'on nous laisse découvrir tout seul sans nous prendre par la main.
> Ah et j'ai pris un pied énorme à faire le Path of Pain, qui m'a rappelé les meilleurs passages de Super Meat Boy et Celeste. 
> Bref j'en attendais pas grand chose, et je suis tombé sur une pépite. Sauf que maintenant j'ai fini le jeu, après une quarantaine d'heures. Me resterait en gros le DLC des Dieux à faire, mais ce n'est que du combat de boss, ça ne m'intéresse pas vraiment. J'ai vu que la suite devrait sortir dans pas trop longtemps (j'espère), mais en attendant, je ne sais plus du tout à quoi jouer. Ça va être difficile de passer après ça !


Visiblement vous avez subi le même syndrome de Stendhal que moi alors je me dois de vous prévenir : plus aucun jeu n'aura la même saveur après ça.
Je vous prescrit la BO, une fois par semaine, après une période de sevrage de 6 à 9 mois vous pourrez replonger dans *Silksong*.
On se revoit dans un mois, pour en discuter ?

----------


## Hyeud

Swords & Souls: Neverseen/

Tu aimes le grind, améliorer ta dextérité, tes réflexes, ta coordination oeil-main, le grind, et encore la grind ? Ce jeu est fait pour toi.
J’exagère un peu, voir la fin du jeu et les succès que j'ai décrochés, n'est pas si long (ne pas se fier à mon temps de jeu), le jeu est bien pensé, tant au niveau de la montée en niveau du personnage que de l'économie. Une bien belle évolution par rapport au jeu de base sur Kongregate ou Armor Games.
Pour ceux qui veulent décrocher tous les succès, au choix, ou quelques heures de plus parce que vous avez un skill de ouf, ou la souffrance de la persévérance, car vous allez finir par y arriver, ce jeu est vraiment un excellent entrainement de dextérité, réflexe et coordination oeil-main.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Minit*
> 
> Petit jeu très sympa. J'ai finis le jeu (de base) en à peine... 
> 
> _*Regarde le compteur de temps sur EGS*_
> 
> ... 90 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...


T'as payé 10 boules pour cette m..... ?

----------


## Zerger

Le rôle du mec aigri, ca te fatigue pas à la longue?

Minit est un jeu court mais c'est frais, reposant, original. On peut ne pas aimer mais dire que c'est de la merde, faut arrêter....  :tired: 
(et en comptant le NG+, j'ai passé 5 heures dessus, sans avoir tout trouver)

----------


## Louck

> T'as payé 10 boules pour cette m..... ?


En vrai, c'étais dans ma Wishlist (merci le test de CPC, sinon je n'aurai pas connu ce jeu), mais EGS m'a proposé sa came gratuite.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que ca vaut bien ses 10€. Oui, ca ne dure pas longtemps pour ceux qui ne font que le minimum du jeu, mais:
- Pour le minimum du jeu, c'est 1h30 de jeu original, qui ne se répète pas, et qui offre un vent frais.
- Pour ceux qui ont vraiment le jeu, il y a tout de même le mode NG+ et plein de secrets à débloquer.
- On est tellement habitué à payer presque rien pour un jeu-vidéo sur Steam, qu'on oublie son vrai coût.


Par contre si tu critiques le fait que c'est un mauvais jeu malgré son coût, c'est une autre histoire  ::P: .

----------


## Getz

J'ai persévèré pour finir *Monster Boy* sur switch.
Je suis très mitigé: le jeu et ses animations sont magnifiques, les différents persos à incarner sont sympas, la progression et la map bien foutus.
Mais a côté de ça, à partir du niveau du volcan, j'ai trouvé le jeu très mal conçu.
Des tableaux punitifs avec des checkpoint placés trois ou quatres pièces plus tôt (donc se retaper à chaque fois ces salles...), des boss dont la résolution est floue voir carrément illogique (le boss de l'oncle, ou encore la phase du boss final où il faut avaler une flamme avec la grenouille... Putain mais jamais dans le reste du jeu on avale de flammes, pourquoi introduire ça avec le boss final? Ça n'a aucune logique).
Et ces 17 heures de jeu qui se terminent pas une cinématique animée de 30 secondes, jolie mais... C'est tout?  ::'(: 

Bref, j'en voyais tellement de bons avis que je pensais vraiment adorer ce jeu... Assez déçu au final...

----------


## bichoco

Terminé *Planet Alpha*



C'est un jeu de plateforme "3D "vu de coté, donc gameplay 2D comme un Limbo ou Inside. D'ailleurs le jeu fait plus que s'inspirer des jeux cités il les repompe allègrement. Le seul gimmick propre au jeu c'est de pouvoir contrôler l'alternance jour-nuit ce qui agit sur certains éléments du décor. Visuellement c'est plutôt réussi, à condition de supporter la vision de diplodocus roses, c'est très détaillé et coloré... parfois trop ce qui gène régulièrement la progression la lisibilité de l'action, notamment lors des nombreux passages où l'on doit réagir rapidement, le die and retry est très présent dans le jeu.
C'est pas foncièrement mauvais mais c'est nettement en deçà des jeux dont il reprend les idées: limbo, inside ou encore littles nightmares.

Où est charlie?:





Autre jeu terminé *Hob*

C'est un jeu d'aventure orienté plateforme/action. Il me  fait penser un peu à  un vieux zelda avec ses graphismes mignons et colorés, la camera fixe qui est la plupart du temps assez éloignée du personnage donnant un peu un aspect "3D isométrique" au jeu.
Côté action c'est très basique 2 attaques à l'épée, un coup sauté et un bouclier pour se protéger... comme zelda disais-je. Le gros du gameplay repose sur  la plateforme et les petits puzzles à résoudre pour progresser (interrupteurs à activer et blocs à bouger). Il y a aussi quelques donjons et des collectibles à trouver pour améliorer son épée ou augmenter son nombre de coeurs... heu pardon blocs de vie!  ::ninja:: 
Le level-design et les mécaniques de jeu fonctionnent très bien, la progression se fait sans heurt même si le jeu ne prend pas trop le joueur par la main, à lui de trouver quoi faire.
J'ai passé de bons moments sur ce jeu, l'univers est vraiment sympa et le gameplay efficace... surtout que sur PC le genre est peu représenté.
Ah j'oubliais il y a une histoire mais la narration est plus que minimaliste et la fin pour le moins cryptique.

----------


## Ginfizz

*Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order*

J’en retiens au final un excellent jeu.

Certes il est moins brillant qu’un Dark Souls dans les combats, qu’un Uncharted dans la mise en scène, et qu’un Metroid dans l’exploration, mais comme chez les Beattles, le tout est supérieur à la somme des éléments. Ça donne au final un jeu varié, équilibré et cohérent, très plaisant à parcourir dans son style blockbuster grand public qui colle bien à la licence.

En fait n’étant pas vraiment un PGM à la base, j’ai justement apprécié le côté light des éléments du jeu : les combats sont sympa et si j’en ai chié sur les boss (en mode standard ‘chevalier jedi’), ça n’était pas non plus infaisable. De même pour l’exploration des maps, plaisante par son côté labyrinthique au point de pouvoir s’y paumer, mais sans donner envie de s’arracher les cheveux non plus. D’ailleurs la carte et les mécaniques de progression m’ont agréablement rappelé Metroid Prime.
Enfin j’ai bien aimé l’histoire, facile à suivre et du niveau de ce que j’attends d’un Star Wars (ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire beaucoup  ::ninja:: ), avec ses personnages et ses ‘coups de théâtre’ plutôt sympathiques.

Bref, en ce qui me concerne du bon popcorn, comme celui que je dégusterais en allant voir le nouveau SW  ::P:

----------


## FrousT

> *Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order*p


Tu ne parle pas des bugs ou de la stupidité/codage aberrant de l'IA ? Ça ne t'a pas marqué ? C'est les seul bugs que j'ai lu le concernant, après tout le reste en fait un "bon jeu" comme tu le dis.

Best of de ce que je dis par le grand VideoGameDunkey

----------


## Ginfizz

Oui il y a parfois des soucis de collisions ou de comportements bizarres, et c'est vrai qu'on peut parfois profiter des lacunes de l'IA pour cheater certains ennemis qui, sortis de leur zone, deviennent un peu paumés et amorphes. Et que les stormtroopers ont pas l'air très malins, mais ça finalement c'est plutôt raccord  ::):  Mais dans l'ensemble je n'ai pas trouvé ça plus choquant que dans pas mal de jeux, comme par exemple les derniers Assassin's Creed avec des gens qui courent dans le vide, des chevaux à demi-coincés dans un rocher, ...

----------


## LaitLucratif

Allez ça c'est fait :

----------


## Hyeud

Et du coup, t'as aimé ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

Fini *Return Of The Obra Dinn*, c'était génial.  ::wub:: 

Je n'avais pas trop accroché à Papers, Please, le précédent jeu de Lucas Pope.
Mais j'ai fini Obra Dinn en 2/3 jours, tant le jeu m'a happé!

Rares sont les jeux aussi rafraîchissants, aussi originaux. Que ce soit le parti pris sur les graphismes (une 3D bicolore paramétrable avec des presets inspirés de couleurs de vieux ordinateurs), sur la progression assez libre (une fois la majeure partie du livre découvert), sur le système d'attribution des noms et des morts, Obra Dinn ne ressemble à presque aucun autre jeu.
Et ça marche! (si on n'est pas réfractaire aux énigmes, à l'exploration et aux prises de têtes évidemment)

Il y a bien des petits soucis de lisibilité quelque fois, parfois un sentiment d'être complètement bloqué ou perdu, mais ce sont de biens petits défauts par rapport à ce que peut nous offrir le jeu.

Mon jeu de l'année 2018 pour 2019!

----------


## runner

Fini *Trüberbrook* et c'est un bon jeu d'aventure point&clikc.
Graphiquement, le jeu est très joli. 
Niveau ambiance, on est vraiment amené là où les développeurs ont voulu nous amener. C'est une réussite sur toute la ligne.

Le scénario est sympathique avec plusieurs rebondissements nous gardant en haleine permanente.

La traduction française bien que défectueuse à sa sortie avec des textes non affichés, des traductions foireuses et des lignes de dialogues en russe a été passablement améliorée avec les patchs et est plus qu'acceptable au final. 

La durée de vie est correcte pour un jeu de ce type.

Une bonne surprise. A faire pour ceux qui aiment les point&click.

----------


## Tremex

*Sigma Theory*

Réussite au 5e run, après 11 heures de jeu. Succès à 5 % de réussite, pas grand-monde à terminer donc. Pas inintéressant mais ça fait court pour les 17 € payés (pas la ruine non plus). J'ai retrouvé l'avis de CPC en juin et je le rejoins : idées intéressantes, mais manque de diversité et de rejouabilité. Il reste des défis à accomplir, mais ne justifiant pas de refaire deux-trois heures de run pour cela. Le jeu impose un(e) conjoint(e) à romancer, par exemple, mais qui disparaît quelque part au cours de la partie, sans même que je remarque l'évènement, c'est dire si c'est torride...

Faudrait donc étoffer :
- Tous les pays concurrents sont dans l'hémisphère Nord : pas de Brésil, Afrique du Sud, Australie ? Et pas d'Israël (mais il y a la Turquie : z'ont pas osé ?) ?
- Quelques "coups de pute" supplémentaires à envisager : payer des saboteurs, lancer des fausses infos, etc. Il y a bien des évènements qui ressemblent, mais c'est aléatoire et donc incontrôlable. Là j'ai eu le droit à deux propositions d'interrogatoires sur les espions capturés, et mort directe. Alors qu'à un autre run j'ai pu "interroger" le suspect. Mais version CIA/Abu Graib, hein...
- Un peu de procédural aussi : c'est à vérifier, mais je me demande si les traits de caractères des personnages (diplomates, etc.) ne restent pas les mêmes d'une partie à l'autre. Ce qui voudrait dire qu'il suffit de prendre des notes et c'est bon.
- En fait il faudrait peut-être plus de chiffres : connaître le pourcentage de succès de chaque espion pour chaque action (même si on s'en doute vu leurs profils), quelques alertes supplémentaires quand ça part en vrille (là j'ai pensé à déplacer mes scientifiques où il fallait, mais pas à vérifier les défections suivantes, ce qui m'a encore ralenti, mais pas trop heureusement), plus de micro-gestion donc.
- Fin du jeu naze, on dirait un scénario de vieux roman "SF/de gare". Ça aurait plutôt pu finir sur un petit "Defcon" par exemple. Les animations de défaite étaient presque plus sympathiques.
- Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi j'ai trouvé le jeu plus prenant en anglais qu'en français : ptêt que ça fait plus film/roman ricain ?

Bref, de l'idée mais j'hésite à recommander.

----------


## KiwiX

*Halo Reach*

Terminé en 6h et c'était bien éclaté comme jeu. Merci au Gamepass à 1€ de m'avoir fait comprendre que Halo, ça rime bien avec zéro.

----------


## Illynir

*Jedi Fallen Order*.

A l'image des films récents par Disney: Jeu insipide, creux et au scénario très light, du coup adaptation réussie j'ai envie de dire non ?  ::ninja:: 

En vrai je suppose que c'est un jeu popcorn correct mais vu que je ne suis pas fan particulièrement ni de Star Wars ni des métroid-like j'imagine que je n'étais pas la cible visé. Mais il y a quand même des lacunes bien réels: l'IA des ennemis totalement naze, le système de combats assez approximatif parfois surtout avec des groupes d'ennemis, la caméra qui se barre en couille assez régulièrement... Et je ne comprendrais jamais ce délire, les mecs font un jeu dans l'espace sur des planètes inconnus, ils peuvent se permettre toutes les excentricité mais non... A la place on a le droit à la planète Islande, la planète Canyon, la planète foret tropicale.  :ouaiouai: 

Et entre nous, pour ceux qui ont fait le jeu, vous en aviez vraiment quelque chose à foutre d'explorer la map pour récupérer seulement des poncho de couleurs différentes, des couleurs de vaisseaux ou des modules de sabre laser qui ne change que l'apparence que de toute façon on ne voit pas car trop loin de la caméra ingame ? Sérieusement ? Et puis ces aller-retours sur les planètes avec le repop d'ennemis de merde...  ::|: 

Et on va pas se mentir, le jeu a été rushé sur son dernier tiers, par manque de budget ou de temps je ne sais pas mais ça se voit clairement. Un personnage qui se pointe 1 heure avant la fin et qui ne sert à rien (vraiment), un final qui fera surement plaisir au fan mais qui fait "plouf" en terme d'intrigue, si on peut appeler ça une intrigue. Tout ça pour ça ? Ok.  :tired: 

En résumé: Le jeu se laisse jouer en débranchant le cerveau, il pompe allégrement dans les Dark Souls, les métroids-like, les uncharted et j'en passe mais ne réussit globalement rien à trop vouloir faire tout en même temps. Aussitôt joué aussitôt oublié, comme son homologue filmique j'ai envie de dire, du coup c'est raccord.  ::lol::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le rôle du mec aigri, ca te fatigue pas à la longue?
> 
> Minit est un jeu court mais c'est frais, reposant, original. On peut ne pas aimer mais dire que c'est de la merde, faut arrêter.... 
> (et en comptant le NG+, j'ai passé 5 heures dessus, sans avoir tout trouver)


En quoi il est "frais"? 
Reposant... Crever pour rien toutes les 60 secondes ça m'a pas vraiment reposé...

----------


## Jeckhyl

C’est peut-être pas la faute du jeu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Tahia

> *Jedi Fallen Order*.
> 
> A l'image des films récents par Disney: Jeu insipide, creux et au scénario très light, du coup adaptation réussie j'ai envie de dire non ? 
> 
> En vrai je suppose que c'est un jeu popcorn correct mais vu que je ne suis pas fan particulièrement ni de Star Wars ni des métroid-like j'imagine que je n'étais pas la cible visé. Mais il y a quand même des lacunes bien réels: l'IA des ennemis totalement naze, le système de combats assez approximatif parfois surtout avec des groupes d'ennemis, la caméra qui se barre en couille assez régulièrement... Et je ne comprendrais jamais ce délire, les mecs font un jeu dans l'espace sur des planètes inconnus, ils peuvent se permettre toutes les excentricité mais non... A la place on a le droit à la planète Islande, la planète Canyon, la planète foret tropicale. 
> 
> Et entre nous, pour ceux qui ont fait le jeu, vous en aviez vraiment quelque chose à foutre d'explorer la map pour récupérer seulement des poncho de couleurs différentes, des couleurs de vaisseaux ou des modules de sabre laser qui ne change que l'apparence que de toute façon on ne voit pas car trop loin de la caméra ingame ? Sérieusement ? Et puis ces aller-retours sur les planètes avec le repop d'ennemis de merde... 
> 
> Et on va pas se mentir, le jeu a été rushé sur son dernier tiers, par manque de budget ou de temps je ne sais pas mais ça se voit clairement. Un personnage qui se pointe 1 heure avant la fin et qui ne sert à rien (vraiment), un final qui fera surement plaisir au fan mais qui fait "plouf" en terme d'intrigue, si on peut appeler ça une intrigue. Tout ça pour ça ? Ok. 
> ...


Euh les planètes sont pas inconnues en fait. Alors oui, elles sont stéréotypés, mais bon c'est comme ça qu'elles sont de base dans le lore si je ne me trompe pas.  :^_^:

----------


## Illynir

Je ne suis pas assez connaisseur de l'univers Star Wars pour connaitre chaque planètes décrites, déso'.  ::ninja:: 

Donc c'est l'univers Star Wars qui n'est pas original avec ces planètes alors, pas la faute du jeu. Ça change tout, j'avoue.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tahia

> Je ne suis pas assez connaisseur de l'univers Star Wars pour connaitre chaque planètes décrites, déso'. 
> 
> Donc c'est l'univers Star Wars qui n'est pas original avec ces planètes alors, pas la faute du jeu. Ça change tout, j'avoue.


Bah disons que tu ne peux pas reprocher au jeu de faire Dathomir telle qu'elle est décrite par exemple. Après que ça plaise ou pas c'est une autre histoire. Mais ne cherche pas en moi un fan hardcore de star wars  ::trollface::  La provocation ne marchera pas  :haha:

----------


## Illynir

Le jeu aurait pu aussi se passer sur d'autres planètes originales créé pour l'occasion mais j'avoue que ça impliquerait de prendre des risques.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> Le jeu aurait pu aussi se passer sur d'autres planètes originales créé pour l'occasion mais j'avoue que ça impliquerait de prendre des risques.


Tout à fait d'accord, j'en suis pas loin de la fin, personnellement j'ai bien aimé même si c'est loin d'être parfait, mais je vois en ce jeu un premier jeu qui peut amener du bien meilleur s'il font une suite.

----------


## Ginfizz

Je pense aussi, et d'ailleurs ils vont faire une suite  :;):

----------


## Zodex

*Draugen*

Mmmh. Que garder ?

De beaux paysages ? Dans lesquels il est impossible de se balader. Pour un simulateur de marche, on n'explore quasiment pas, le village est ridiculement petit.
Une histoire touchante ? Mais mille fois vue et revue. Des poncifs éculés, un pan d'histoire qui n'a même pas de fin (Y'avait quoi, dans cette foutue mine ? Et le villageois ?)
De très bon doublages ? Pour des dialogues crispants, une protagoniste qui en fait des caisses et des twists que l'on voit venir de très loin.
De très belles musiques ? Qui tournent en boucle.

Ne restent que quelques bonnes idées (j'adore L'Entité, le contexte des années 20) mais je suis quelque peu déçu quand même. Je voulais avant tout me balader, pas supporter les couinements d'une gamine sur un unique chemin.


*Deliver Us the Moon*

Plutôt chouette jeu, qui sait tenir un certain rythme grâce à des ficelles peu originales mais efficace (réserve d'oxygène, compte à rebours en tout genre). Jamais frustrant, y'a toujours le temps, et sinon un ou deux essais max suffisent. Un vrai plaisir de se balader dans l'espâââââce et sur la lune.
Cependant, drôle d'idée que de choisir une vue à la troisième personne, quand on a des animations faites manifestement à la main (sans mocap). Et je regrette la présence d'un méchant, j'aurais préféré que les enjeux restent en dehors de toutes considérations manichéennes ou humaines (à la Gravity, le film).
Mais très bonne surprise malgré tout.


*Through the Woods*

Je ne suis pas fan du tout de vikings, mais le côté Trolljegeren (le film) m'a appelé.
Bah je ne suis pas déçu, quelle ambiance ! Excepté la protagoniste que l'on contrôle, tout à un parfum primordial ici, les décors, les écrits, les créatures que l'on rencontre. Et même si je hais les passages dans les jeux vidéos ou il faut éviter des monstres sous peine de mort instantanée, bah ici ça ne m'a pas gêné une seule seconde, tout est très bien amené, et la tension reste présente sans que l'on tombe dans le jeu de flippe ou d'horreur. C'est bien un simulateur de marche, mais avec des enjeux qui vont au delà de l'habituel "exorcisme de trauma", même si on en passe quand même par là. Vraiment trippant, depuis le temps que je voulais l'essayer, une vraie bonne surprise.


Ces 3 jeux m'auront tenus entre 3 et 4 heures chacun, et ne proposent apparemment pas de choix multiples ou de différentes fins.

----------


## runner

> *Draugen*
> 
> Mmmh. Que garder ?
> 
> De beaux paysages ? Dans lesquels il est impossible de se balader. Pour un simulateur de marche, on n'explore quasiment pas, le village est ridiculement petit.
> Une histoire touchante ? Mais mille fois vue et revue. Des poncifs éculés, un pan d'histoire qui n'a même pas de fin (Y'avait quoi, dans cette foutue mine ? Et le villageois ?)
> De très bon doublages ? Pour des dialogues crispants, une protagoniste qui en fait des caisses et des twists que l'on voit venir de très loin.
> De très belles musiques ? Qui tournent en boucle.
> 
> ...


C'est clair que le jeu a des défauts et que ce n'est pas le meilleur jeu du genre.
Sur l'histoire, si je me souviens bien, ils répondaient à tout notamment sur les points que tu soulignes mais je ne saurais plus te dire exactement car cela fait pas mal de mois que je l'ai finit.
Cela reste un jeu sur rail comme la plupart des walking simulator donc je n'ai pas trop compris ton point négatif sur l'unique chemin.

----------


## Zodex

> C'est clair que le jeu a des défauts et que ce n'est pas le meilleur jeu du genre.
> Sur l'histoire, si je me souviens bien, ils répondaient à tout notamment sur les points que tu soulignes mais je ne saurais plus te dire exactement car cela fait pas mal de mois que je l'ai finit.
> Cela reste un jeu sur rail comme la plupart des walking simulator donc je n'ai pas trop compris ton point négatif sur l'unique chemin.


Peut-être qu'ils répondaient en disant que ce jeu est un espèce de prologue, vu que à la fin du générique de fin il est écrit que "Edward et Lissie reviendront".
En ce qui concerne le deuxième point, je me suis mal exprimé, ça ne sont pas les rails qui me gênent, c'est la petitesse du monde dans lequel on évolue. Je veux dire, le jeu tient sur 100 mètres carrés, on ne se balade pas, on tourne en rond.
Ceci dit, si les devs sortent une suite, bah je pense que je l'achèterais, car malgré tout j'aime les travaux de Tørnquist (The Longest Journey et ses suites) et le personnage d'Edward me plait.

----------


## Herr Peter

"Fini" INFRA en 36h.

Si je mets des guillemets à fini, c'est parce qu'en fait la toute dernière énigme du jeu, qui est à temps limité, je l'ai faite sur Youtube, tellement ce genre de merde de _game-design_ m'insupporte (et je ne suis pas le seul, à en croire les forums Steam). C'est d'ailleurs un peu triste de terminer ainsi le jeu, parce qu'il a beaucoup de points positifs (même quasiment que ça), mais bon Dieu de merde, dans un jeu d'exploration urbaine avec des énigme, le joueur veut pas se taper des passage stressant, c'est même tout le contraire. Très dommage ce choix douteux, ça me laisse un goût amer alors qu'INFRA ne mérite pas ça.

Sinon le jeu est excellent, et la thématique abordée est originale (on y incarne un analyste structurel chargé de vérifier l'état d'anciens site industriels (barrage, égouts, stations d'épuration d'eau, centrales électrique, ce genre de trucs...), et le travail abattu par les devs force le respect, tellement tout est cohérent dans son ensemble. 
J'ai également apprécié qu'il n'y ait aucun artifice (à part ces putains d'énigmes à temps limité, heureusement peu nombreuses) de mise en scène, et les lieux parfois bien glauques que l'on visite sont totalement dénué de truc _cheapos_ genre faire sursauter le joueur ou des phases de cache-cache débiles. Ici, pas d'ennemis, juste notre protagoniste, sa lampe de poche et son appareil photo.

En arrière-plan de notre progression, on apprend au fur et à mesure l'histoire cachée de la ville de Stalburg, qui l'a menée dans un tel état de détérioration, et c'est très bien amené et pousse le joueur à chercher le plus de documents possibles. Il y a d'ailleurs plusieurs fins, et pour avoir la bonne, il faut tout faire à 100%, ce qui est quasiment impossible lors du 1er run, à part si on jour avec la soluce à côté.

Donc au final oui, je recommande INFRA, même si je déplore ces petites errances de _game-design_. J'espère que le DLC à venir évitera ce soucis, et on tiendra là un sacré bon jeu.

----------


## Hilikkus

Je viens de finir *A Plague Tale: Innocence*

Pfiou, sacré jeu. J'en retiens avant tout une très bonne narration, des personnages principaux et compagnons excellemment écrit et interprété, une VF exemplaire, une ambiance sombre, poisseuse et quasi désespéré - la lumière vient des enfants, le post titre "Innocence n'est pas usurpé". Et un design sonore magistral, que ce soit par la musique ou les indicateurs de jeu (danger, calme, rencontre, dialogue etc)
L'évolution dans les capacités d'Amicia progressive et bien foutue, on se prend à essayer différentes stratégies gagnantes pour passer des tableau même si trop souvent le jeu semble indiquer un moyen tout tracé.
Globalement on est sur du tout bon, auquel je reprocherai des antagonistes très basiques et puis un aspect très "jeu vidéo" avec gestion de munitions, loot et inventaire là ou l'épure d'un *Hellblade* (auquel *A Plague Tale* m'a fait penser à plusieurs reprises) m'avait totalement séduit.

----------


## Bobbin

Je viens de terminer *Little Inferno*, offert par l'Epic Games Store pendant les soldes.

Ben j'ai pas du tout aimé. La boucle de gameplay de base est bien naze, mais j'ai quand même continué jusqu'au bout (~3h de jeu) parce que le storytelling est intrigant. Je pensais que l'histoire était bien mais en fait non. Une grosse impression d'avoir perdu mon temps.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je viens de terminer *Little Inferno*, offert par l'Epic Games Store pendant les soldes.
> 
> Ben j'ai pas du tout aimé. La boucle de gameplay de base est bien naze, mais j'ai quand même continué jusqu'au bout (~3h de jeu) parce que le storytelling est intrigant. Je pensais que l'histoire était bien mais en fait non. Une grosse impression d'avoir perdu mon temps.


Ben l'histoire est bien, je trouve.
Enfin, ce que ça raconte et comment ça le raconte parce que c'est pas non plus une fresque historique de 5000 pages.
C'est bien dans la lignée de World of Goo (pas pour le gameplay qui est très basique).

----------


## Hyeud

Faut y jouer de jour, pendant qu'il pleut/neige, avec un bon chocolat chaud ou un bon thé dans les mains.

----------


## Ruadir

*Distance*

C'était vraiment du très bon. 
Un univers visuel singulier qui oscille entre le psychédélisme pur et le cyberpunk noir, une conduite globalement agréable pour des sensations bien présentes, Une BO sublime et une atmosphère enivrante de haute volée. 
Une très belle surprise, offerte gracieusement par Hyeud. 

J'ai terminé les 3 campagnes et je découvre avec émerveillement les dizaines de map du mode arcade.  ::wub::

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Resident evil 6*

Je m'attendais à détester mais au final j'ai bien aimé. Certes l'horreur est absente, ça peut cliver. 

Quant à l'histoire, on a 3 duos et un solo. Tout tourne autours du virus C relâché un peu partout sur le globe (enfin USA, Chine et je-ne-sais-plus-quel-pays-d'europe-de-l'est). L'occasion pour nos personnages de se croiser, d'affronter des boss et de continuer leurs missions respectives de leurs côtés. C'est pas un chef d'oeuvre de narration mais ça marche bien. Les croisements sont pas trop grossiers comparativement à RE 1 et 2, l'histoire se suit bien.
. Leon et Helena sont là pour enqueter sur le meurtre du président des USA (rien que ça). 
. Jake et Birkin, enquetent sur le virus C. Les deux sont fils/filles de personnes ayant créée ce fameux virus
. Chris Redfield et son sbires sont deux soldats souhaitant venger leur unité décimée en europe de l'est.
. Ada Wong est accusé d'avoir un rôle dans l'épidémie du virus. Est-elle impliquée ? A quel stade ? Quel est son but dans toute cette histoire ?

Il faut une vingtaine d'heures pour venir à bout de l'histoire. Les histoires de Ada ainsi que Jake et birkin sont un peu en dessous. L'IA du coéquipier est réglable et surtout il pose pas autant de problème que le RE5 et Revelations 2 qui pouvaient être parfois très cons. Les QTE sont bien présents mais ont s'y fait, c'est pas aussi invasif que ça.


Bon et une fois cela fait, je me demande :  RE7 est dans la même "timeline" que RE6 ? C'est normal que j'ai le sentiment d'avoir deux jeux pas connectés ? RE7 serait-il un "reboot" inavoué de la franchise ? Car excepté l'arrivée de "young- Redfield" en fin de RE7 et de l'évocation de la société "Umbrella corp", y'a rien qui lie les 6 et 7 ? C'est un peu le bazars tout ça.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini *Yoku's Island Express*.

C'était top, un sacrée bonne surprise, très bien exécutée et transpirant la bonne humeur. 
Pour rappel, c'est un jeu de plateforme mélangeant le _métroïdvania_ au jeu de flipper (mais sans dauphin), et la formule fonctionne à merveille. Le jeu est à la fois _casual_ et exigeant pour ce qui est de la précision des lancés de la boule de notre héro (un bousier), surtout pour atteindre certaines zone secrètes, mais rien d'infaisable non plus.

Les puristes fan d'auto-flagellation _hardcore_ hurleront au scandale parce qu'on ne peut pas mourir dans ce jeu, mais j'ai trouvé au contraire que ça se marie parfaitement avec le concept du jeu, et ça évite des allers-retours inutiles parce qu'on a raté de 2 cm son coup.

Visuellement, le jeu rappelle forcément _Ori and The Blind Forest_, mais en plus joyeux. L'aventure se boucle en 6h environ, et je vais me faire le jeu à 100% je pense, tellement c'est agréable à jouer.

J'adore ce jeu de "petit" jeu, pas trop ambitieux mais qui fait très bien tout ce qu'il promet de faire.

----------


## KiwiX

*Layers Of Fear*

Très bonne ambiance mais jeu très léger, _comême_. Moins de 3h mais c'était gratuit, merci l'EGS.
J'ai pas tout récupéré et, contrairement à steam, aucune carotte ne me motivera à le relancer pour gratter des succès donc je vais passer à autre chose. Si ils offrent la version VR un jour, je m'y recollerai probablement pour la sensation.

----------


## Siunn

Je viens de terminer *Jedi Fallen Order.*

J'ai beaucoup apprécié ce jeu. La trame laisse place à une quête personnelle pour le héros. Chose que j'ai apprécié car malgré le peu de charisme de Cal, le fait qu'il trouve sa voie le rend d'autant plus attachant, avec plus de consistance.

L'histoire en elle-même est plutôt chouette et j'ai adoré :

Spoiler Alert! 


l'arrivée de Vador, qui vient remettre les choses en ordre, suite à l'échec de la Deuxième Soeur. D'ailleurs il apparaît au sommet de sa puissance. Ce qui est extrêmement jouissif quand on est fan de ce personnage emblématique.



Par contre comme d'autres, j'ai bien pété un câble sur le gameplay parfois hasardeux. Par moment, il était juste impossible de bloquer des coups, ce qui était extrêmement pénible.

----------


## akaraziel

> Par contre comme d'autres, j'ai bien pété un câble sur le gameplay parfois hasardeux. Par moment, il était juste impossible de bloquer des coups, ce qui était extrêmement pénible.


Pareil pour moi. J'ai trouvé que ça manquait de précision. On sent que le jeu veut s'inspirer de Dark Souls (sur le système de combat et le level design), mais ça ne leur arrive même pas à la cheville.
Par contre au niveau de l'enrobage (scénario, graphismes, musiques), c'est très sympa, et y'a des passages vraiment cools comme l'arène et sa musique.  ::wub::

----------


## jlm76

*Diablo 3* 

Je crois que j’ai pris un sacré coup de vieux…

J’avais adoré à l’époque Diablo 1 et 2, mais là, pour le 3…

Dans mes souvenirs, il me semblait qu’il y avait un minimum de challenge à l’époque. Il fallait gérer ses potions, et construire un build pour son personnage.
On avançait lentement et on nettoyait la zone en prenant garde à sa vie et à sa jauge de mana (maintenant on a dû penser que c’était trop fatiguant, tout est automatique).
Ça c’était avant… Ou alors c’est dans mes souvenirs et c’est juste moi qui devient vieux et aigri ?

Maintenant, il suffit de cliquer droit sur le bouton de la souris pour défourailler à tout va.

Je jouais une sorcière. Je n’ai quasiment utilisé que le sort « rayon laser rouge de la mort qui tue » : un sort qui projette un rayon qui transperce tous les ennemis. Ca bute les ennemis par paquets de 20 sans coup férir, quel challenge les amis !
Ah c’est joli, les décors sont plaisant, l’ambiance y est … mais aucune difficulté.
On a un compagnon, c’est sympa on se sent moins seul, mais mort de rire, de temps en temps il nous sort une phrase genre « cet adversaire va nous donner du fil à retordre, il a l’air de poutrer du poney et j’aurais de quoi raconter à mes petits-enfants plus tard au coin du feu si on s’en sort vivant ». Le gars avait même pas le temps de finir sa phrase que le monstre était déjà mort !
J’ai bien sur mis très rapidement la difficulté sur « difficile » mais ça n’a strictement rien changé.

Et parlons des décors : on peut les détruire. Au début on va dans la cathédrale du village. Sans faire exprès je détruis le mobilier avec mes sorts.
« Diantre, me dis-je, voilà que je détruis tous les objets comme un vulgaire démon que je suis sensé combattre ». Et puis en fait, ça apporte des bonus ! le jeu encourage donc à tout fracasser chez les habitants qu’on vient aider. Bonjour la cohérence, mais admettons, au moins ça défoule… Et puis surement que Blizzard était de mèche avec un fabricant de vases, car c’est hallucinant le nombre de vases qu’on détruit dans ce jeu. Même chez les anges ou dans le désert, y’a des vases partout.

Pour la stratégie, c’est pas trop compliqué :
Pour tous les monstres génériques qui déboulent par paquets de 150 : on reste immobile, clic droit pour envoyer le rayon laser et on arrose en faisant des petits balayages.Des fois on a des mini-boss (en jaune) : il suffit de garder le focus dessus avec le clic droit, de rester immobile, et pouf le mini-boss meurt…Des fois on a des boss (en mauve) : il suffit de garder le focus dessus avec le clic droit, de rester immobile, et pouf le boss meurt…Et puis après y’a le boss final, Diablo : il suffit de garder le focus dessus avec le clic, de rester immobile, et pouf Diablo meurt et le jeu est fini… (bon ok pour Diablo j’exagère un tout petit peu, j’avoue m’être déplacé deux ou trois fois le temps de récupérer de la mana, pendant que le gros me courrait derrière).

Au tout début je nettoyais consciencieusement toute la carte, puis rapidement je me suis mis à rusher le jeu pour le finir au plus vite vu qu’il n’y a aucun intérêt à nettoyer la carte.
Les marchands ne servent absolument à rien sauf à revendre son matos ! De toute manière on est blindé de matos qui tombe par terre à tour de bras des cadavres ennemis.
Le seul marchand intéressant est le joaillier, qu’on a assez tard dans le jeu, car lui seul sait tailler les pierres.

Je ne suis pas mort une seule fois dans le jeu.
Alors on me dit, « oui mais en fait la première partie c’est hyper facile, le chalenge vient après, blablabla ».
Mais bordel pourquoi faut-il se fader une partie entière, à se spoiler l’histoire, pour avoir enfin un similli challenge ?
Quant au dit challenge, j’ai bien peur que  ça consiste juste à donner plus de point de vie aux monstres, et que donc il faudra juste s’éloigner un peu quand la mana devient trop basse, le temps que ça recharge… Wouahhh ça m’a l’air vachement tactique en effet.

Bref ça sera sans moi, ce jeu n’a que peu d'intérêt et je ne comprends pas comment il a pu être aussi encensé et aussi joué… Heureusement qu’il ne m’a couté que 10 balles au Black Friday.
*Est-ce que le même jeu nommé autrement que Diablo et édité par une boite inconnue aurait eu le même succès ??!*


Ça m’a donné une furieuse envie de me faire l’add-on de Xcom 2, pour avoir enfin du challenge.
Sinon pendant tout le jeu, devant la beauté des décors et la belle ambiance, je me suis pris à rêver d’un jeu qui allierait les graphismes et l’ambiance de Diablo 3, mais avec le système de combat du fantastique Aarklash Legacy.
On peut toujours rêver…  vu que maintenant à priori on juge que c’est trop difficile pour Kevin, affalé dans son canapé la manette de sa Playstation à la main, de gérer à la fois sa vie et sa mana avec des potions, alors lui donner des combats tactiques à la Aarklash legacy...


Je dois être trop vieux pour ces conneries….

----------


## MeL

Ouep. Tout pareil malheureusement. Et encore acheté à sa sortie, j'ai dû me taper l'hotel des ventes où se trouvait le meilleur matos mais surtout l'impossibilité de régler la difficulté  :Gerbe:  Il fallait se balader en facile pour avoir l'honneur de refaire l’histoire dans un mode plus difficile  :Carton: 
Bref, on verra pour D4 mais ce ne sera pas day 1 pour moi, ça c'est sûr.

----------


## parpaingue

C'est un point qui me fait tiquer sur pas mal de HnS et MMO de ces dernières années: l'argument "Nan mais le jeu il commence au endgame, avant en fait c'est trop facile/limité, c'est juste la purge à se taper avant de s'amuser".
Parce que en gros, ça veut dire que le jeu est chiant sur tout son déroulement standard avant de farmer comme un goret ? Mais c'est complètement débile comme principe.
Ils sont où, le plaisir de la découverte des systèmes et de la montée en puissance ? Après la fin du jeu ? Pourquoi ne pas rendre la campagne intéressante dès le début ?

Si je propose un projet de jv à un éditeur en lui vendant le concept "Alors en fait le jeu est moisi, mais une fois fini le joueur pourra s'amuser" je vais me faire jeter. Y a qu'un gros éditeur/dev qui vendra sur le nom de la licence qui peut se permettre une erreur aussi grossière, n'importe qui d'autre se ferait incendier, à raison.

----------


## Illynir

Et encore, le endgame de Diablo 3 hein, se taper des failles machins en boucle, ça va un moment...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Helix

> *Diablo 3* ... je dois être trop vieux pour ces conneries….


Tu as pensé à monter le niveau de difficulté ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MeL

> J’ai bien sur mis très rapidement la difficulté sur « difficile » mais ça n’a strictement rien changé.


Je pense que oui  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour défendre D3, une fois que tu connais le jeu, le temps nécessaire pour arriver, en solo, au niveau où tu peux débloquer toutes les difficultés, y compris les difficultés où tu vas crever comme une merde, c'est quoi, 2 heures ? On te demande pas de faire un chemin de croix d'une semaine. 

Et pendant ces deux heures, tu peux tester les différentes options, et ne pas rester sur le rayon rouge de la mort.

----------


## amiral_slip

malgré tous mes soucis, j'ai reussi a boucler *subnautica*.

je l'avais abandonné lachement, sentant un ennui, plus provoqué par des elements exterieurs que le jeu lui meme.

Le probleme principal de ce jeu, c'est que j'ai spoilé son contenu sur le wiki pour avoir les ressources avant meme de m'interesser a l'histoire.

Comme quand j'ai essayé n'importe quel gta, j'ai fait masse pognon et suis devenu le roi de la ville avant meme d'avoir avancé.

et pourtant, il est bien, c'est meme devenu mon jeu doudou, celui que je m'y amuse, ou je ne ressens aucune pression (facon de parler) a bichonner ma base et mon sous marin, le cyclops.

J'ai beau avoir rien entravé a l'histoire, m'etre mis une map en mod, je trouve toujours ce jeu fantastique. y'a toujours un truc a faire.

----------


## KiwiX

*Resident Evil Code Veronica X*

Un gros morçeau qui manquait à mon tableau de chasse. C'est chose faites !
Un peu plus de 10h en totale découverte et le bilan est plutôt positif même si je l'ai trouvé un peu longuet par rapport aux RE _à l'ancienne_. Je vois pas en quoi ils pourraient pas en faire un remake, d'ailleurs  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Helix

> Je pense que oui


Je reconnais que ce n'est pas bien clair dans le jeu, mais le niveau "difficile" ne l'est effectivement pas du tout. Comme écrit par Jeckhyl, les niveaux où on en bave arrivent après.

----------


## akaraziel

> Pour défendre D3, une fois que tu connais le jeu, le temps nécessaire pour arriver, en solo, au niveau où tu peux débloquer toutes les difficultés, y compris les difficultés où tu vas crever comme une merde, c'est quoi, 2 heures ? On te demande pas de faire un chemin de croix d'une semaine.


Surtout qu'il y a encore la possibilité de monter la difficulté jusqu'à "calvaire" il me semble sur une toute première partie. Bref, c'est un peu facile (  ::ninja::  ) de descendre le jeu là dessus.

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est un point qui me fait tiquer sur pas mal de HnS et MMO de ces dernières années: l'argument "Nan mais le jeu il commence au endgame, avant en fait c'est trop facile/limité, c'est juste la purge à se taper avant de s'amuser".


Je te donne 2 contre exemple : Guild Wars 2 et Final Fantasy 14.

Pour le premier, tu as accès à 80% des activités du jeu pendant ton leveling et les 20% de "end game" sont pas vraiment les plus palpitants (raids & donjons spécifiques). 
Dans l'absolu, tu as accès à plus de contenu qu'en leveling (de nouvelles cartes et de nouvelles compétences liées principalement aux extensions) mais dans le rythme, celui-ci ne s'accélère pas une fois le niveau maximum atteint : tu découvres chaque nouvelle carte ou chaque nouvelle "maîtrise" comme tu le fais lors de ta montée en expérience.

Pour le second, je m'avance un peu moins parceque je n'ai jamais atteint le niveau maximum mais ça ne m'a pas fait défaut.
Là où tu dois subir ton leveling parceque tu es bridé à la fois par un manque de compétences / talents ou par l'absence d'histoire (quêtes FedEx du LV1 au lvl max), sur FF14, tu as accès à une histoire comme dans un jeu solo (bon, ça reste un mmo) et la montée en niveau se fait d'une façon où tu peux choisir assez rapidement pas mal de façon de jouer différentes (tank/heal/dps/artisant/récolteur) via le changement de classe (meilleure idée du jeu, je trouve dommage que d'autres MMO la reprenne pas).

Maintenant, c'est la majorité des jeux multijoueurs à niveaux qui ne s'attardent plus sur le leveling et d'un point de vue commercial, ça se comprend : soit tu accroches au jeu, tu passes outre le leveling et une fois niveau maximum, t'es enclin à rester sur le jeu (et donc dépenser dans la logique de game as a service) soit tu n'arrives pas à finir le leveling et de toutes façons, tu n'allais pas être captif très longtemps des boucles de gameplay proposées en end game (donc tu restes pas, donc tu dépenses pas).

Perso, ce qui me dérange le plus, c'est la mentalité HnS/MMO appliqué à d'autres types de jeu notamment compétitif : typiquement les FPS où si tu montes en niveau, tu as accès à plus de contenu qui déséquilibre le jeu (la poignée qui fait des tirs plus précis, le chargeur qui double la capacité, la crosse qui réduit le recul de moitié, etc.)

----------


## parpaingue

> Maintenant, c'est la majorité des jeux multijoueurs à niveaux qui ne s'attardent plus sur le leveling et d'un point de vue commercial, ça se comprend : soit tu accroches au jeu, tu passes outre le leveling et une fois niveau maximum, t'es enclin à rester sur le jeu (et donc dépenser dans la logique de game as a service) soit tu n'arrives pas à finir le leveling et de toutes façons, tu n'allais pas être captif très longtemps des boucles de gameplay proposées en end game (donc tu restes pas, donc tu dépenses pas).


Mais hors licence connue, comment accrocher un joueur si ta période de découverte est perrave ? Pour garder un joueur, faut le capter de base et ça se fait pas avec de l'ennui.
J'ai totalement accroché à Vermintide 2 dont je découvrais encore des mécaniques après des dizaines d'heures de jeu, mais si je ne m'étais pas amusé dès le début, j'aurai lâché l'affaire très rapidement. Y a la licence Warhammer (bien respectée) qui aide dans ce cas, mais surtout le jeu est fun immédiatement.

Après, oui, en logique commerciale ça se tient, mais c'est visible. Un jeu qui me considère juste en pigeon ou me met des bâtons dans les roues, perso je lâche l'affaire direct, y a largement assez de trucs qui sortent pour se passer d'un cas précis (coucou Hitman et son toujours online pour un jeu solo).

----------


## jlm76

> Surtout qu'il y a encore la possibilité de monter la difficulté jusqu'à "calvaire" il me semble sur une toute première partie. Bref, c'est un peu facile (  ) de descendre le jeu là dessus.


Je n'avais que 2 choix de difficulté : facile et difficile

----------


## akaraziel

> Je n'avais que 2 choix de difficulté : facile et difficile


Pris sur le site du jeu : 

_À chaque nouvelle partie de Diablo III, vous pourrez choisir le niveau de difficulté dans lequel jouer. Par défaut, les niveaux Normal, Difficile et Expert sont disponibles. Le niveau Maître sera débloqué quand vous aurez terminé le jeu avec n’importe quel personnage, et le niveau Tourment quand un personnage atteindra le niveau 60_

Par contre la page n'est pas à jour sur certains points.
Tu as changé la difficulté en étant ingame non ?

----------


## jlm76

> Tu as changé la difficulté en étant ingame non ?


En effet, j'ai commencé en normal et quand j'ai voulu changer je n'avais que la possibilité de mettre en "difficile"

----------


## akaraziel

C'est pour ça, ingame tu ne peux changer la difficulté qu'une seule fois. Pour monter encore il aurait fallu quitter et modifier les paramètres de partie.

Après, en toute honnêteté, le mode expert est loin d'être insurmontable, mais ça commence à piquer quand on ne connaît pas le jeu. 
Perso je commence mes persos en Calvaire, les mobs y deviennent déjà plus dangereux. J'y perds en vitesse de levelling sur les saisons mais j'y gagne en plaisir de jeu.

----------


## Bibik

Je viens de finir *YS VIII Lacrimosa of Dana*

Je suis donc officiellement en post-goodgame-depression.



Je vais me prescrire déjà une écoute de l'OST  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*
10h.

C'était bien, bien, bien mauvais.
J'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est un jeu de merde car ça reste un triple A avec des qualités techniques / de finitions qui sont dans les standards de ce genre de titre.
Par contre, par rapport au 2 autres épisodes post-reboot, c'est une catastrophe.

Lara, qu'on a retrouvé "victime" lors du reboot, est devenu "Lara, destructrice des mondes".
Au niveau de l'histoire, chaque fois qu'elle touche un truc, elle déclenche le début d'une apocalypse.
Mention spéciale au passage où 

Spoiler Alert! 


on découvre la boite d'Ix Chel avec une inscription du genre "Seule les mains pures peuvent prendre la boite" et Lara, qui n'a pas assez fait de connerie jusqu'à présent, se dit qu'elle a les mains pures.


Jacob, son partenaire, lui fait comprendre au début du jeu qu'il faut qu'elle arrête ses conneries puis, aussi dépité que le joueur, fini par la pousser à avancer.
"Lara la victime" se transforme à un moment en "Lara, le bourreau des Trinitaires" : un passage surréaliste où je m'attendais presque à la voir récupérer une sulfateuse et arroser tous les ennemis.
A contrario de Lara, le "méchant" a une motivation relativement louable et est vu comme un être bienveillant par la population locale.
Je pense qu'à choisir, j'aurais voulu être dans le camp du méchant pour que Lara arrête ses conneries.

Restons sur les armes.
Oubliez les doubles pistolets et même le pistolet simple : il n'y a pas de munitions.
La nouvelle Lara Croft, elle a un arc et elle fabrique ses flèches.
Au global, les affrontements se font à la Hitman : vous prévoyez vos déplacements pour tuer discrètement.
A part 3 combats (dont le boss de fin), il ne faut pas s'attendre à dégainer autre chose que l'arc.
La faute à un équilibrage qui incite à l'utilisation abusive des assassinats au couteau, au détriment du pistolet silencieux.
Ne pensez pas non plus retrouver un lance-patate, il n'y en a pas : il faut faire avec les éléments du décor pour créer des molotovs et autres grenades fumigènes.
Bref, vous l'aurez compris les gunfights sont peu nombreux et ne sont pas très bons.

Reste les phases de plateforme, après tout, Tomb Raider c'est aussi (et surtout) de la grimpette.
Là aussi, c'est pas folichon.
Les accroches sont hasardeuses, les animations décident parfois de ne pas se déclencher (seconde mention spéciale pour le lancer de grappin) entraînant une mort qui, merci, ne ramène jamais trop loin en arrière.
On cherche parfois désespérément les fientes de pigeons pour nous indiquer la voix à suivre et, dans les 30 dernières minutes de jeu, on a encore un tutoriel à l'écran qui nous indique comment grimper sur une paroi située au dessus : preuve si il en fallait une que la suite n'est parfois pas claire.

En somme, le jeu ne brille pas par son scénario, ni par ses combats ou par ses phases de plateformes.
Le jeu est donc, pour moi, bien, bien, bien mauvais.

----------


## Kompre

*Outer Wilds*

Bah c'était super bien. C'est un jeu vraiment à part. Et la fin waw... Je suis pas sûr d'avoir tout bien capté.

Et au bout du compte j'ai vraiment du mal à me dire si le jeu était dur ou pas. Tu fais des trucs franchement dingues, mais ça s'enchaîne de façon assez organique. Et les idées viennent naturellement. Je pense que le design y fait beaucoup. Le jeu te pousse discrètement dans la bonne direction.

En tout cas je recommande chaudement...  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> *Shadow of the Tomb Raider*
> 
> La nouvelle Lara Croft, elle a un arc et elle fabrique ses flèches.
> Au global, les affrontements se font à la Hitman : vous prévoyez vos déplacements pour tuer discrètement.
> A part 3 combats (dont le boss de fin), il ne faut pas s'attendre à dégainer autre chose que l'arc.


Pour leur défense les développeurs ont dû se focaliser sur l'arme utilisée 95% du temps par 95% des joueurs.

----------


## Zerger

*999: Nine hours, nine persons, nine doors
*

Une grosse montagne russe ce jeu  ::(: 

Ca commençait pourtant super bien, un visual novel entrecoupé d'escape rooms, avec un scénario à la sauce jap façon bien perché mais bizarrement crédible, une ambiance in-game excellente.
Sauf que comme pour la plupart des VN que j'ai lus/joués, bah le jeu offre différentes fins en fonction des choix faits. Et ces choix, y'a absolument rien qui indique comment les faire judicieusement.
Ce qui est horriblement frustrant car j'avais flairé assez vite l'identité du tueur, j'ai essayé de suivre les choix liés à mon hypotèse....et j'ai fini avec la bad ending!
Mais le jeu me promet que si je recommence, avec les infos obtenus pendant mon premier run, ca se passera mieux. En plus, je pourrais skipper le texte déjà lu.

Je décide de retenter l'aventure, sauf que première mauvaise surprise, on peut skipper le texte, mais pas les puzzles qu'on a déjà fait  :tired: 
Je tente de nouveaux embranchements dans l'histoire en "trichant" par rapport à ce que j'ai déjà appris, on découvre tout un nouveau pan d'histoire, on en apprend bien plus sur les personnages... et pan, fin intermédiaire  :tired: 

Sauf que j'ai envie de connaître le fin mot de l'histoire moi! Mais je n'ai vraiment plus envie de me refarcir tous les puzzles  :Boom: 

Du coup, je suis aller mater des soluces. Effectivement, comme je le craignais, la bonne fin s'obtient en ayant suivi un ordre précis de choix qui ne me semblait pas forcément le plus judicieux. Et au final, l'histoire devient beaucoup trop tiré par les cheveux.

Du coup,  je sais pas trop quoi penser de ce jeu. L'ambiance et le scénario étaient vraiment ouf, les puzzles super chouettes, j'étais vraiment pris par le jeu.
Et à côté de ça, faut "grinder" les embranchements jusqu'à ce qu'on trouve le bon par hasard, alors que j'avais identifié le tueur très tôt dans la partie... Et finalement, les vraies explications du scénario sont bien trop tirés par les cheveux et font référence à un opus précédent auquel je n'ai pas joué.

Une putain de montagne russe!!!  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour leur défense les développeurs ont dû se focaliser sur l'arme utilisée 95% du temps par 95% des joueurs.


C'est pas une raison.
Ou du moins, c'est pas une _bonne_ raison.

Si j'utilise l'arc dans le jeu, c'est que j'ai pas le choix : je peux fabriquer des flèches mais je peux pas fabriquer des balles.
Du coup, quand j'ai fini mes 25 balles de pistolets, je dois attendre 4h pour pouvoir faire le plein tandis qu'avec l'arc, je récupère un bout de bois, 3 plumes et paf, j'ai un carquois plein.

L'équilibrage des armes est mauvais et plutôt que de prendre le temps de proposer des alternatives, ils ont choisi la facilité.

----------


## Zodex

> Je viens de finir *YS VIII Lacrimosa of Dana*
> 
> Je suis donc officiellement en post-goodgame-depression.
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/hfk9phTstaRgc/giphy.gif
> 
> Je vais me prescrire déjà une écoute de l'OST


J'ai jamais fait un Ys mais il ce jeu me tente bien, il est nécessaire de faire les précédents pour comprendre l'histoire et le contexte, ou est-ce que c'est comme un FF, indépendant des autres jeux de la série ?

----------


## Bibik

> J'ai jamais fait un Ys mais il ce jeu me tente bien, il est nécessaire de faire les précédents pour comprendre l'histoire et le contexte, ou est-ce que c'est comme un FF, indépendant des autres jeux de la série ?


Yep, il fait partie des Ys les plus indépendants de la storyline. L'histoire/contexte/perso sont propres au lieu exploré. Le seul défaut c'est le portage un peu moyen (il a été bien patché depuis sa catastrophique release mais c'est pas aussi bien qu'un portage de *Trails of Cold Steel* malheureusement) toutefois il y a des fanpatchs et des correctifs bien documentés.

J'aime bien glisser ce lien pour connaître Ys, il est bien foutu.

----------


## Getz

> *999: Nine hours, nine persons, nine doors
> *
> 
> Une grosse montagne russe ce jeu 
> 
> Ca commençait pourtant super bien, un visual novel entrecoupé d'escape rooms, avec un scénario à la sauce jap façon bien perché mais bizarrement crédible, une ambiance in-game excellente.
> Sauf que comme pour la plupart des VN que j'ai lus/joués, bah le jeu offre différentes fins en fonction des choix faits. Et ces choix, y'a absolument rien qui indique comment les faire judicieusement.
> Ce qui est horriblement frustrant car j'avais flairé assez vite l'identité du tueur, j'ai essayé de suivre les choix liés à mon hypotèse....et j'ai fini avec la bad ending!
> Mais le jeu me promet que si je recommence, avec les infos obtenus pendant mon premier run, ca se passera mieux. En plus, je pourrais skipper le texte déjà lu.
> ...


Je suis en train de le faire aussi, mais j'ai pas encore accédé à une fin. Mais dans le suivant, virtue's last reward, il me semble qu'on pouvait choisir l'embranchement que l'on souhaitait rejoindre quand on recommençait ? (Mes souvenirs sont flous, je n'en suis pas sur) On ne peut pas faire ça dans celui-ci ?

----------


## parpaingue

Le coup de refaire les puzzles a été corrigé dans VLR en mettantl'objet de sortie dans un coffre à code fixe. Résoudre l'énigme donne le code donc il suffit de les noter.
J'avais fait 999 dans version originale sur DS et oui, on ne peut pas y sauter d'embranchement de scénar, mais avec les zappages de texte ça va vite.

Par contre je n'avais pas utilisé de soluce et la route vers la vraie fin m'avait semblée plutôt logique une fois qu'on comprend mieux les enjeux via les routes alternatives. Y a juste UNE fin perrave qui nous laisse le bec dans l'eau (suivre la bonne route sans avoir découvert un truc important sur une autre route).

Par contre y pas de référence à un opus précédent vu que c'est le premier. Peut-être un clin d’œil à Ever17 ? Je saurais pas dire je l'ai pas fait, mais je n'ai pas ressenti de "manque" en le finissant, même si tout n'est pas totalement élucidé (et c'est normal).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Yep, il fait partie des Ys les plus indépendants de la storyline. L'histoire/contexte/perso sont propres au lieu exploré. Le seul défaut c'est le portage un peu moyen (il a été bien patché depuis sa catastrophique release mais c'est pas aussi bien qu'un portage de *Trails of Cold Steel* malheureusement) toutefois il y a des fanpatchs et des correctifs bien documentés.
> 
> J'aime bien glisser ce lien pour connaître Ys, il est bien foutu.


Je suis en train de faire Ys Seven sur PPSSPP pendant ces vacances loin de mon PC. Mais sur ton lien, ils conseillent de commencer par Ys Chronicles 1 et 2.

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est pas une raison.
> Ou du moins, c'est pas une _bonne_ raison.
> 
> Si j'utilise l'arc dans le jeu, c'est que j'ai pas le choix : je peux fabriquer des flèches mais je peux pas fabriquer des balles.
> Du coup, quand j'ai fini mes 25 balles de pistolets, je dois attendre 4h pour pouvoir faire le plein tandis qu'avec l'arc, je récupère un bout de bois, 3 plumes et paf, j'ai un carquois plein.
> 
> L'équilibrage des armes est mauvais et plutôt que de prendre le temps de proposer des alternatives, ils ont choisi la facilité.


Je te trouve vachement sévère avec Shadows Of Tomb Raider, l'arc étant l'arme principale c'est pas déconnant d'autant que t'as des missions exclusivement jouable à l'arc (sans doute aussi pour éviter des facilités...). 

Les munitions pour les armes tu peux en acheter, tu peux aussi fabriquer des munitions spécial (certes pas beaucoup). Enfin sur certains d'affrontements t'as des caisses de munitions, c'est prévu pour. Mais oui t'es limité avec les armes à feu.

J'avais bien aimé le rebbot de 2013, notamment grâce à l'arc qui apportait un peu de fraicheur. Par contre j'ai un reproche à faire avec celui de Shadow c'est qu'il y a une espèce de point mort qui fait qu'on peut pas enchainer une flèche spéciale et une flèche classique.

----------


## Zerger

Ah 999 c'est le premier jeu? Comme dedans, il est dit que c'est le second nonary game, j'avais peur d'avoir rater des trucs.
La suite est bien? Si c'est le même niveau de délire pour le scénar, ca me dit bien d'enchainer

----------


## Bibik

> Je suis en train de faire Ys Seven sur PPSSPP pendant ces vacances loin de mon PC. Mais sur ton lien, ils conseillent de commencer par Ys Chronicles 1 et 2.


Oui, c'est si tu tiens absolument à respecter l'ordre chronologique. Cependant à l'image des Zeldas, l'ordre chronologique n'a pas d'importance pour la compréhension des plots de chaque épisode pris indépendamment. Ce n'est pas nécessaire pour profiter des jeux. La seule exception étant Ys 1&2 et Ys Origin, car ce dernier est une préquelle et donc spoil des éléments des deux premiers Ys. 

Perso j'ai fait dans le désordre (Felghana puis Origin et enfin Dana) et j'ai pas ressenti de confusion particulière. Je pense juste que si je me décide à faire Ys 1&2 je serais déjà spoilé des révélations.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je te trouve vachement sévère avec Shadows Of Tomb Raider, l'arc étant l'arme principale c'est pas déconnant d'autant que t'as des missions exclusivement jouable à l'arc (sans doute aussi pour éviter des facilités...). 
> 
> Les munitions pour les armes tu peux en acheter, tu peux aussi fabriquer des munitions spécial (certes pas beaucoup). Enfin sur certains d'affrontements t'as des caisses de munitions, c'est prévu pour. Mais oui t'es limité avec les armes à feu.
> 
> J'avais bien aimé le rebbot de 2013, notamment grâce à l'arc qui apportait un peu de fraicheur. Par contre j'ai un reproche à faire avec celui de Shadow c'est qu'il y a une espèce de point mort qui fait qu'on peut pas enchainer une flèche spéciale et une flèche classique.


J'avais été assez satisfait du reboot de 2013 mais le problème, c'est qu'il y a eu Rise entre temps et maintenant Shadow.
Au fil des épisodes de cette nouvelle trilogie, les développeurs ont peu à peu appauvris le jeu (scénario, gameplay) pour en faire ce dernier titre qui est bien en deçà que ce que laissait présager le premier opus pour la suite.

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai toujours trouvé les scénarios des tomb Raider sans intérêt, et cela depuis le premier opus en 1996. Ce qui m'intéressait dans ces jeux, c'était l'exploration des ruines et de paysages grandioses et les puzzles. Le reboot, c'était pas trop ma came, vu qu'il accentuait les deux aspects les plus nuls de la séries, soit la narration et les gunfights... Du coup, j'étais plutôt tenté par "The Shadow", car d'après ce que j'en ai vaguement lu, c'est celui qui se rapproche le plus des anciens Tomb Raider, en mettant l'accent sur l'exploration et les puzzles (via les tombeaux plus nombreux, entre autres) et en réduisant les combats. C'est le cas où je me leurre ??

----------


## Utharion

*Batman Arkham Origin*
D'habitude, je suis complétiste. Je me suis calmé quand toute ma sauvegarde Asylum a été perdue sur Steam. 8|
J'ai donc "fini" le jeu jusqu'au générique de fin en mode normal.
J'ai trouvé que la formule marche toujours. Un BA City 2, plutôt qu'une vraie évolution. Avec le terme de "Origin", ils auraient pu se faire plaisir sur le démarrage, mettre un batman un peu nu qui s'équipe petit à petit façon 1è moitié de la dernière trilogie (Nolan ?).

L'histoire est pas vraiment top. J'ai quand même fini par me lasser. Il n'y a pas d'énigme difficile en tant que tel. Juste le temps de changer de gadget. Les ennemis tirent dans le tas (va pour les truands, mais les flics ?). 
J'ai passé un bon moment.

J'ai voulu lancé *Arkham Knight*. Bagnole impossible à conduire sur PC (qwerty au lieu de zqsd). Qui m'oblige à switcher clavier/manette. Et pas spécialement intéressé par les "combats" en voiture. J'ai arrêté au bout de 20mn. Vraiment dommage.

----------


## Galgu

> *999: Nine hours, nine persons, nine doors
> *
> 
> Une grosse montagne russe ce jeu 
> 
> Ca commençait pourtant super bien, un visual novel entrecoupé d'escape rooms, avec un scénario à la sauce jap façon bien perché mais bizarrement crédible, une ambiance in-game excellente.
> Sauf que comme pour la plupart des VN que j'ai lus/joués, bah le jeu offre différentes fins en fonction des choix faits. Et ces choix, y'a absolument rien qui indique comment les faire judicieusement.
> Ce qui est horriblement frustrant car j'avais flairé assez vite l'identité du tueur, j'ai essayé de suivre les choix liés à mon hypotèse....et j'ai fini avec la bad ending!
> Mais le jeu me promet que si je recommence, avec les infos obtenus pendant mon premier run, ca se passera mieux. En plus, je pourrais skipper le texte déjà lu.
> ...


Suis en plein dedans je suis à mon 3e run. Quand tu dis "skipper le texte" tu veux dire cliquer super vite en bas a droite ? ou ya vraiment moyen de skipper ?

----------


## Illynir

> Ah 999 c'est le premier jeu? Comme dedans, il est dit que c'est le second nonary game, j'avais peur d'avoir rater des trucs.
> La suite est bien? Si c'est le même niveau de délire pour le scénar, ca me dit bien d'enchainer


La suite est encore meilleure. Par contre je n'ai eu aucun des problèmes que tu as eu sur 999 et je n'ai à aucune moment été voir une soluce pour trouver mon chemin ou savoir quoi faire. Après tout il y a une "map" des embranchements.

Peut être que mon cerveau est trop habitué aux jeux japonais et aux VN.  ::ninja:: 

Et oui, vous pouvez skipper le texte automatiquement, c'est un peu la base des VN, encore heureux qu'on ne doivent pas cliquer super vite comme un taré pendant 2 heures pour.  :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

Il y a peut-être plus de tombeaux mais ils sont tous optionnels et les énigmes / plateformes qui sont dans le scénario sont très peu inspirés.
De mémoire, il y avait plus d'énigmes dans Rise que dans celui-ci (du moins, dans l'histoire).

----------


## Zerger

> La suite est encore meilleure. Par contre je n'ai eu aucun des problèmes que tu as eu sur 999 et je n'ai à aucune moment été voir une soluce pour trouver mon chemin ou savoir quoi faire. Après tout il y a une "map" des embranchements.
> 
> Peut être que mon cerveau est trop habitué aux jeux japonais et aux VN. 
> 
> Et oui, vous pouvez skipper le texte automatiquement, c'est un peu la base des VN, encore heureux qu'on ne doivent pas cliquer super vite comme un taré pendant 2 heures pour.


En fait, ca m'a travaillé cette nuit  ::ninja::  Du coup, ce matin, j'ai pris mon mal en patience et j'ai fait les embranchements restants. Bon y'a un truc qui continua à m'échapper dans les bons choix à faire, d'autant plus que mon raisonnement pour trouver le tueur était bon. Mais ca va, les puzzles se font assez vite, et on débloque beaucoup de nouveaux textes super intéressants.
Mais ca reste de la bombe ce jeu  ::trollface:: 

Si tu dis que la suite est encore meilleure, je signe  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Suis en plein dedans je suis à mon 3e run. Quand tu dis "skipper le texte" tu veux dire cliquer super vite en bas a droite ? ou ya vraiment moyen de skipper ?


Ils disent de rester appuyer sur la touche déplacement droite

----------


## Illynir

Par contre ils se sont essayé à la 3D, attention les yeux.  ::ninja:: 

Mais le contenu reste tout aussi voire plus intéressant donc ça compense. Si tu as trouvé qu'il y avait beaucoup d'embranchements sur 999, tu vas pleurer des larmes de sang sur la suite.  :Bave: 

Je n'en dit pas plus, bonne découverte.

----------


## parpaingue

Y a pas la "map" sur la version DS de 999  ::'(: 
Virtue's Last Reward est juste formidable  ::wub:: 
Le troisième (Zero Time Dilemma) est un peu décevant, il reste super prenant mais il a quelques (petits) soucis de cohérence des personnages. Attention c'est limite du pinaillage, il est très bon, mais les deux premiers ont mis la barre tellement haut qu'il est un peu en dessous.

----------


## Illynir

Ah, je n'ai fait que la version "remaster" sur PC perso qui regroupe 999 et Virtue's Last Reward.

Pourquoi s'infliger de lire pendant des heure sur un écran de 2 pouces aussi, vous cherchez.  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

Bah le remaster n'existait pas à l'époque, j'ai fait le jeu sur DS xl (oui, DS, pas 3DS) 

Spoiler Alert! 


et du coup j'ai profité à fond du twist de la fin, je me demande toujours comment il rend sur pc

. Découvert complètement au pif sur liste de "jeux pas connus intéressants" pour meubler un week-end passionnant en famille, une sacrée surprise  ::love::

----------


## Illynir

ça a un peu moins d'impact côté 4eme mur et tout forcément mais c'est largement compensé par un doublage intégrale de qualité de tout le jeu, entre autres.

----------


## akaraziel

Pas tout à fait fini mais quasiment : *Generation Zero*

J'allais réécrire un pavé, mais autant copier mon premier ressenti :




> *Generation Zero*
> 
> J'avais un peu peur au début, je l'avais commencé vite fait pour voir puis lâché au profit de _Darksiders 3_ et _Jedi Fallen Order_ (qui sont plutôt cool d'ailleurs, flemme d'en parler sur le topic des jeux finis  ). Pourquoi ? Parce que le jeu paraît assez fainéant au premier abord : beaucoup de maisons se ressemblent, les mechas paraissent pas super dangereux au départ, ça a l'air vide (y'a zéro PNJ en dehors des ennemis) et on est lâché dans la nature sans trop d'explications.
> 
> Mais en avançant, le jeu commence à avoir un petit arrière goût de *Stalker* . 
> Je vais donner l'impression de me contredire parce que la Zone déborde de vie, à l'inverse de cette Suède évacuée d'urgence suite à l’attaque des robots. Mais là où ça me fait penser à Stalker, c'est dans son côté no man's land et ses mechas qui vivent leur vie, patrouillent et scannent bâtiments, containers et voitures à la recherche d'éventuels survivants.
> En plus de ça, y'a cette sensation de danger permanent. Votre perso est une chips (une rafale et c'est la moitié de la barre de vie qui part en fumée), et si les premiers mechas paraissent peu dangereux quand ils sont seuls, ils deviennent très vite très dangereux quand ils sont en groupe, parce qu'en plus ils rameutent des copains les bougres, en plus d'être tenaces ! On comprend vite que la discrétion et la fuite sont nos meilleures alliées, même en étant bien équipé. Surtout face à des ennemis qui font la taille d'une grosse maison, difficiles à tuer (j'ai même pas réussi tellement ils font mal et sont solides), et dont on entends les pas lourds au loin. 
> Et le troisième point c'est que le jeu pousse à l'exploration dans l'espoir de trouver du loot (soin, armes, munitions, accessoires, etc..), et y'a pas mal de moments où je me suis mis à fouiller pour trouver de quoi me remplumer après une grosse bagarre. Et comme dans Stalker, on marche beaucoup et donne au jeu un petit côté "promenade", d'autant que c'est plutôt joli.
> 
> ...


Voilà. Je tiens quand même à prévenir que ça n'atteint évidemment pas l'excellence d'un _Stalker_, mais bien que l'accueil du jeu ait été assez froid à sa sortie en mars dernier, personnellement je lui trouve un certain charme et je me serais bien amusé dessus.  ::):

----------


## Hippolyte

Tiens, je croyais que c'était un jeu multijoueur ? Tu y joues seul toi ?
En tout cas ton retour me donne envie, j'avais aimé l'ambiance qui se dégageait du peu que j'avais vu.

----------


## Anonyme210226

*Metropolis : Lux Obscura*

Un VN/match-3 assez basique et très court, mais agrémenté de dessins qui changent du style manga habituel. Là on est dans un NY pouilleux, pluvieux et corrompu. Sympathique, facile, des persos un peu trop caricaturaux, mais l'ambiance posée par les dessins est sympa. Se finit à 100 % en 2 h environ (oui c'est court).

----------


## akaraziel

> Tiens, je croyais que c'était un jeu multijoueur ? Tu y joues seul toi ?
> En tout cas ton retour me donne envie, j'avais aimé l'ambiance qui se dégageait du peu que j'avais vu.


Oui 100% seul, jusqu'ici ça n'a jamais été bloquant, c'est juste qu'il faut savoir mettre sa fierté de côté parce qu'il y aura certains combats perdus d'avance, même si tu peux respawn. Mais du coup, niveau ambiance on y gagne énormément parce qu'on va absolument chercher à éviter certains mobs, ça rend la progression plus intéressante je trouve puisqu'on ne peut pas se permettre de foncer dans le tas, même en étant bien équipé.

----------


## Illynir

Alors, j'ai fini *Gothic 1*. 

C'était cool, honnêtement et c'est un très bon jeu MAIS:

- Même si on s'y habitue au bout d'un moment, les contrôles et l'interface sont quand même pas mal à chier, s'y habituer n’empêche pas le fait que ce soit chiant.
- Le dernier quart à partir du médaillon ULU mes couilles et le temple d'après est une purge sans nom, ça a clairement été fait pour rallonger la sauce pour que dalle et d'une mauvaise façon en plus. Va à droite, va à gauche, revient, repars ? Tu vas me le filer ton médaillon de merde ou bien ? Et no comment sur le temple, ils étaient en manque d'inspiration visiblement.

Je suis critique mais ce final m'a quelque peu gâché mon expérience qui au demeurant était très bonne jusqu'ici. Je peux comprendre ceci dit qu'en 2001 ça puisse donner une petite tarte dans le tronche, l'ambiance et l'univers sont vraiment très bonnes et même en l'ayant découvert et fait de nos jours pas mal de choses restent encore bonnes en 2019. Par contre c'est moche, mais c'est bien, mais c'est vrai que putain c'est moche  ::ninja:: 

En revanche, ayant déjà fini tous les Risen et ELEX, je me rends compte à quel point Risen 1 est une copie carbone de Gothic 1 à tous les niveaux maintenant. Même si je continue de préférer Risen en fait: Plus ergonomique, mieux foutu, plus moderne et l'univers me parlait peut être plus. Juste pour les contrôles de toute façon hein...

Bref c'est vraiment un bon jeu, même en 2019, mais il faut accepter son âge pour en profiter et l'entrée en matière est (très) rude. Je vais maintenant pouvoir me lancer sur Gothic 2 et son extension qui est considéré par beaucoup comme le saint graal du RPG, nous verrons.  ::lol:: 

Je peux avoir mon diplôme de hardcore gamer maintenant ou pas ?  :Emo:

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir *Still There*, un puzlle game avec une vraie histoire conseillé par Noel Malware dans le numéro 402 de CPC. 
Et pour le coup, je suis complètement d'accord avec son test, c'est une petit puzlle game (6h de jeu) avec une histoire joliment raconté tout en étant très simple. Il n'y a pas d'énigme complètement tordu, tout reste très logique mais si assez difficile par moment.
Le pitch du jeu est très simple, on est une sorte d'ermite (Kharl Amba) qui vit dans un phare spatial et on y fait des expériences scientifique à longueur de journée accompagné d'une IA quelque peu agaçante mais aussi marrante.

Si des canards veulent le test de Noel, je peux le partager (il me reste 3 bitcoincoins)

----------


## Zerger

> En revanche, ayant déjà fini tous les Risen et ELEX, je me rends compte à quel point Risen 1 est une copie carbone de Gothic 1 à tous les niveaux maintenant.


Risen 1, c'est une copie carbone de Gothic 2, tu vas voir, ca va te faire drôle  :;): 

Mais pareil, pour avoir fait d'abord les Gothic, puis les Risen... Gothic c'est génial, mais tu gagnes tellement en confort de jeu dans les Risen que c'est pas négligeable. Ca devient de plus en plus compliqué de recommander un Gothic tellement il faut faire abstraction de l'interface et des graphismes  ::P:

----------


## jlm76

Et pour un fan de la série Gothic et Risen, *Elex* c'est bien ?

----------


## Illynir

Oui.

----------


## Petit parapluie

Incontestablement.

----------


## Maalak

Je viens de refaire Shenmue, presque 20 ans après l'avoir fait sur DC.
Plus qu'à enchaîner sur le 2 et profiter enfin du 3 ensuite.  ::): 


Par contre, je fais petit joueur et j'ai utilisé une soluce, pas trop envie de tourner en rond pendant 107 ans pour trouver le bon objet/endroit/horaire ou à qui parler pour déclencher la suite de l'histoire.  ::P:

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Fini *metro exodus*. J'ai vraiment bien aimé ce jeu malgré le fait qu'il soit piqueté de tout un tas de petits "défauts". c'est pas toujours de vrais défauts (d'où les guillemets) parfois c'est des partis pris mais qui me pompent un peu l'air. Globalement il me donne l'impression d'être tiraillé entre l'ouverture des premières maps et le couloir traditionnel de Métro. Comme si les têtes pensantes avaient voulu satisfaire tout le monde. C'est assez bizarre à jouer car on aborde pas un jeu open world comme un jeu couloir. Il faut donc changer son fusil d'épaule et les habitudes prises avec l'ouverture de la carte en plein milieu du jeu (d'ailleurs quid de l'intérêt de la carte in-game dans la deuxième moitié?).

Jusqu'à la Volga incluse rien à dire, j'ai adoré. Cette ambiance au couché du soleil dans les hautes herbes et que la pluie se met à tomber.  ::love::  La découverte de la vielle loco.  ::love:: 

Je pensait m'y faire mais non, la map désertique m'a bien pris la tête. Déjà, elle est trop marquée marquée Mad Max (jusqu’à voler un camion citerne rempli d'eau chez des tarés esclavagistes) et c'est vraiment pas le feeling que je cherche quand je joue à Metro. De plus les poi sont trop éparpillé d'où l'intérêt de la fourgonette post apo... sauf que pour moi ce fut une vraie gageur. On y voit que dalle dans ce tas de boue donc pas moyen de zoner à la recherche de lieu intéressant en scrutant à droite à gauche. Donc soit on garde le véhicule et on se contente d'aller à la croix sur la carte soit on y va à pied et bonjour le vide intersidéral entre 2 zones d'intérêt.

La Taïga c'était déjà plus sympa mais, alors là c'est moi le problème pas le jeu, mais le coup du "je perds tout mon stuff en fin de jeu" j'en peut plus de voir ça dans le JV ::(: 

La dernière carte, vraiment chouette, par contre c'est encore moi le souci, mais le coup du" "je te file une nouvelle arme à la toute toute fin du jeu" je trouve ça bien relou (déjà parce que t'es un peu forcé de l'utiliser sinon tu pourras jamais et puis ça coupe l'intérêt d'avoir un système d'équipement aussi chouette que celui qui nous est offert).

J'ai eu droit à pas mal de soucis d'éclairage variant selon la carte. Sur la Volga c'était le soleil qui se levait momentanément quand je sortait d'un bâtiment la nuit. Dans le désert c'était le soleil couchant visible brièvement derrière les dunes. Dans la taïga c'était les frontales des ennemis visibles à travers leur tête (donc visible de derrière :ouaiouai: ). Et n'oublions pas les petits désagréments du genre de la disparition d'arme après échange involontaire ou le menu contextuel du takedown qui n'apparait pas (ça m'est arrivé 2 fois dans tout le jeu donc rare mais chiant).

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de finir *Deliver Us The Moon*  gagné lors de la saison 6 du Kho Lanta des Jeux Vidéos en cinq petites heures aujourd’hui. 
C’est un walking-sim très correct je trouve (j'en ai pas fait des masses). Le jeu est vraiment servi par de superbes graphismes, les différentes bases lunaires sont plutôt chouette à visiter. Par contre, pour la suspension d’incrédulité on repassera, je me suis auto facepalm une paire de fois devant certaines conneries dans le scénario  mais bien sûr, on a une base lunaire qui ne répond plus alors qu’elle fournissait toute l’énergie de la planète et y a pas un seul gouvernement qui envoie une équipe le réparer ? Que seulement quelques scientifiques et ingénieurs arrivent à construire une fusée en 4 pour y envoyer le héros? 

Mais à part ça, ça tiens et ce suit tranquillement ! Par contre, ils auraient clairement pu se passer des dernières phases de plateforme infect et bien dur  de la dernière demie heure de jeu :/.

----------


## Illynir

C'était dur les phases de plateformes ? J'ai fini le jeu sans problème.  ::blink:: 

Je l'ai fini aussi il y a quelques jours, pour profiter des effets RTX ajoutés. C'était bien cool en effet, beaucoup aimé l’atmosphère globale du titre, ça pompe "un peu" sur interstellar ceci dit niveau ambiance mais ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose, au contraire.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est quoi un auto facepalm ?

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'était dur les phases de plateformes ? J'ai fini le jeu sans problème. 
> 
> Je l'ai fini aussi il y a quelques jours, pour profiter des effets RTX ajoutés. C'était bien cool en effet, beaucoup aimé l’atmosphère globale du titre, ça pompe "un peu" sur interstellar ceci dit niveau ambiance mais ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose, au contraire.


Ouais, percer le mur dans la salle des pièces rotatives m’a bien gonflé  ::(: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est quoi un auto facepalm ?

----------


## Ginfizz

:^_^:   :Clap:

----------


## Clydopathe

::lol::

----------


## pipoop

Stardrop
C'est un walking simulator a peine déguisé

----------


## Seymos

> Stardrop
> C'est un walking simulator a peine déguisé


Toi tu t'es fait gravement chier au réveillon.

----------


## pipoop

::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> Stardrop
> C'est un walking simulator a peine déguisé


Et c'est bien ou pas ? 
Pour ceux qui ne considèrent pas le terme "walking simulator" comme péjoratif.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Pour 999 et Last Virtue, je réponds peut être trop tard :

- Tu peux skipper toute l'énigme déjà faite en allant sur le flow et en double cliquant sur l'étape suivante. Tu verras une clé si tu dois voir une discussion importante pendant la résolution de l'énigme
- Tu peux skipper les conversations en appuyant sur Crtl ou Tab, ça les fera défiler jusqu'à une nouvelle conversation pas encore lue (sauf dans Last Virtue où ça continue sans s'arrêter)

----------


## banditbandit

*Shadows Of Tomb Raider*

Un avis mitigé, j'ai bien aimé mais c'est pas le Pérou non plus...
C'est très joli, que ça soit la jungle ou la ville de Paititi qui est assez vaste et agréable à visiter par exemple. Reste quelques textures dégueulasses (sur console, principalement des intérieurs), quelques ralentissements aussi sur Paititi j'imagine du aux chargements, autrement c'est assez fluide.

Niveau gameplay on retrouve ses marques, j'avais fait et aimé le reboot de 2013 (j'ai fait l'impasse sur Rise), la grimpette et la natation sont toujours très agréables, l'infiltration est améliorée, le jeu incite à la discrétion sinon les combats sont très violents et ça peut vite tourner court (d'ailleurs dans l'esprit j'ai trouvé le jeu plus violent que ses prédécesseurs ).

Autrement l'histoire est assez bateau, mais ça se laisse suivre, ya plein de monuments et de récits à découvrir, c'est plutôt agréable et bien écrit.
Malheureusement tout ça a un air de déjà vu (notamment avec les derniers uncharted), et c'est très décousu, avec des idées à la con comme ramasser 10 tonnes de saloperies, les upgrades et l'XP, c'est tellement générique. Ya aussi les phases de spiderun/qte qui si elles faisaient effets sur le reboot de 2013, font ici un peu figures imposées.

Clairement le jeu aurait gagné (comme beaucoup d'autres...) à se simplifier et s'épurer en se débarrassant de tout ça et aussi du coté collection de tout et n'importe quoi.
Je garde quand même le meilleur à savoir l'exploration, la découverte, le level design plutôt bien foutu, l'escalade, la natation (j'ai passé beaucoup de temps sous l'eau), les puzzles quoique relativement simples mais sympa, les tombeaux, grottes et fresques.

----------


## pipoop

> Et c'est bien ou pas ? 
> Pour ceux qui ne considèrent pas le terme "walking simulator" comme péjoratif.


Bah si tu aimes appuyer sur un bouton, te trainer la couenne jusqu' au prochain bouton, revenir sur tes pas prendre l'ascenceur pour allez a l'autre section et recommencer ca peut etre bien.
Pour les graphismes...c'est propre..trop propre. T'es dans un vaisseau spatial mais tout est limite brillant.
L'histoire sauve le truc et les doublages sont...raccords avec le texte,ils ne font pas forcé.
Y as un vague gameplay infiltration par moment mais courrir comme un garenne suffit a passer ces zones.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Fini *Black Mesa*, le remaster d'Half Life 1 par Crowbar Collective, un studio composé de fans/moddeurs. 

Très bonne remise au goût du jour d'HL1 pour ceux qui l'ont fait il y a longtemps et qui veulent le redécouvrir avec des graphismes qui piquent moins les yeux. 
Je me suis lancé dedans à l'occasion de la release de Xen, la dernière partie du jeu qui a mis du temps à sortir, alors que tout le reste du jeu était dispo depuis un moment.

Pourquoi un tel délai alors que ce n'est qu'un chapitre ? 
Parce qu'à partir de ce chapitre (qui est le dernier), Crowbar Collective a décidé de réinterpréter très librement le matériau originel. Il y a des parties qui ressemblent au jeu de 1998, mais d'autres qui sont entièrement nouvelles. Certaines phases m'ont littéralement décroché la mâchoire par la qualité de la direction artistique (notamment l'espèce de jungle alien, inspiration Avatar, absolument magnifique), tandis que d'autres m'ont laissé franchement dubitatif (l'usine et le village).

Dans l'ensemble, j'ai passé un très bon moment en redécouvrant ce jeu majeur, avec des graphismes un peu plus actuels, et en découvrant une version remaniée de Xen qui ne m'avait pas marquée en 1998 et qui s'en tire admirablement en 2019.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

après Metro Exodus, fini *Metro 2033 redux* et j'enchaîne sur last light redux.

Phases d'infiltration, exploration, ambiance tendue et gameplay bien pensé... bref tout ce que j'aime. 

Gros bémol sur un passage que j'ai dû refaire plusieurs fois car on nous jette dedans sans RIEN expliquer. On se retrouve donc avec 3 gars à affronter des vagues de monstres (comme on l'a déjà fait plusieurs fois précédemment) sauf que là les vagues ne finissent jamais car le jeu attend qu'on accomplisse quelque chose sans jamais le dire.
Le jeu n'explique pas non plus certaines subtilité du genre comment équiper des balles de qualité militaire à la place des munitions standard.

J'ai été frappé par l'étonnante similitude entre le niveau de la bibliothèque et la fin d'Exodus... presque du copié/collé.

----------


## Kaelis

> Gros bémol sur un passage que j'ai dû refaire plusieurs fois car on nous jette dedans sans RIEN expliquer. On se retrouve donc avec 3 gars à affronter des vagues de monstres (comme on l'a déjà fait plusieurs fois précédemment) sauf que là les vagues ne finissent jamais car le jeu attend qu'on accomplisse quelque chose sans jamais le dire.


J'y avais passé 30-40 minutes en mourant plusieurs fois. Obligé d'aller sur le net, je pensais même que c'était bugué  ::wacko::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

^^ Au bout de deux fois à tout flinguer jusqu'à la dernière balle, foutu pour foutu, je suis parti visiter la pièce et j'ai trouvé un bidon/explosif qui à joué une petite animation quand je l'ai ramassé. C'est ça qui m'a fait tilté. Sans ça, j'aurai jamais trouvé et effectivement je serais allé chercher sur le net. Je sais pas si c'est propre à la version redux (ce qui serait un comble) mais c'est bien con quand même.

----------


## Blackogg

*Shovel Knight - King of Cards* et du coup l'intégralité des campagnes de *Treasure Trove*. Il n'y en aura vraiment vraiment plus  :Emo:  ?

Un magnifique final pour la série et pour moi la meilleure des campagnes additionnelles (je mets Shovel Knight à part en tant que fondateur de tout l'ensemble).
Tout est maitrisé, tout est peaufiné jusqu'au moindre recoin (et je les ai tous fouillés, les recoins  ::ninja:: ). 
Rien à redire, c'était superbe.

----------


## LeChameauFou

mode histoire *Call of duty modern warfare*

C'est court. Assez fade car c'est un pot pourri de ce que sont les call of. America great again. Bon pour contrebalancer le côté "USA sauve le monde", on met le perso de Price face à des dilemmes moraux discutables. Vu les atrocités des ennemis de l'oncle Sam dans le jeu (ça tue des civils, ça vole des bombes chimique, ça torture des enfants/ados), on a presque envie de pardonner les méthodes des soldats ricains.  On s'attache à personne quasiment. Bon on a Farah qui fait l'affaire quand même mais bon les deux passages de flashbacks sont dispensables. Ca ajoute du drama facile, montrer des soldats russes tirer sur la foule c'aurait pu ne pas être montré. Farah est le seul perso de l'aventure qui a une "histoire". Aurait-il pas été plus judicieux de ne se concentrer que sur elle au final ? 

Pas passionnant pour un sou. WW2 faisait mieux à défaut d'être mémorable pour ce qui est de la campagne. J'attendais pas un wolfenstein 2 mais quand même... Vu les critiques qu'on lit à droite et à gauche, j'étais en droit à m'attendre à mieux. Même le scénar' de RE6 passe mieux, alors que c'est clairement un nanar. 
Les bonnes notes ne concernent que le multi je crois. 

Merci aux développeurs de m'avoir permis de refuser d'assister (ou executer) une séance de torture envers un salaud devant sa femme et son fils. C'est judicieux.

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Thronebreaker*, aventure "solo" du jeu de cartes Gwent (lui même dérivé de Witcher 3)
Le jeu se déroule dans l'univers de Witcher, des années avant les jeux.
Ici par contre point d'A-RPG, c'est un card-RPG où on se balade sur une (très jolie) carte : on y collecte des ressources (permettant d'enrôler des unités, càd des nouvelles cartes pour notre deck), on y fait des choix (qui peuvent donner / enlever l'accès à certaines cartes) ... et surtout on y joue aux cartes !
2 types de rencontres : 
- des parties "classiques" où on joue avec le deck qu'on façonne au fur et à mesure qu'on avance dans l'histoire
- des parties "puzzle" (pas bien compliquées) où le deck est imposé et où il faut réfléchir à comment jouer ses cartes pour parvenir à son objectif

Perso j'ai bien aimé le jeu, j'y ai retrouvé le côté poisseux et non manichéen propre à l'univers de Witcher. 
Les illustrations sont de toute beauté, le mélange RPG et CCG fonctionne plutôt bien. J'ai adoré que l'accès à nos cartes-maîtresses dépende de nos décisions en cours de jeu : cela oblige à toujours adapter sa stratégie et son deck en fonction de l'apparition / disparition de cartes très puissantes.
2 (petits) bémols : la musique est trop répétitive, et j'ai trouvé le jeu un poil long (en mode "complétionniste", j'y ai passé 60h)

En conclusion : pour tout amateur de l'univers Witcher et de jeu de cartes, c'est clairement à faire !

----------


## Ginfizz

*Shovel Knight : Shovel of Hope*

Certes, il ne réinvente pas la roue, au contraire, sa roue à lui est celle préhistorique de l’aurore du JV, dont il reprend les graphismes et le gameplay, mais il la fait tellement bien tourner !!!

En dehors de l’excellence du gameplay et du level design, un autre point fort du jeu est son univers et le chara-design des personnages, dans leur aspects, leurs features de gameplay, leurs dialogues… Ça ajoute un lore sympa à cette série qui ne se prend pas au sérieux tout en étant réalisée « avec sérieux ».

Enfin autre bon point, le jeu dispose d’un mode multi local qui me permet de faire découvrir à mon fils « les jeux auxquels je jouais il y a 30 ans »  ::): 




> *Shovel Knight - King of Cards* et du coup l'intégralité des campagnes de *Treasure Trove*. Il n'y en aura vraiment vraiment plus  ?
> 
> Un magnifique final pour la série et pour moi la meilleure des campagnes additionnelles (je mets Shovel Knight à part en tant que fondateur de tout l'ensemble).
> Tout est maitrisé, tout est peaufiné jusqu'au moindre recoin (et je les ai tous fouillés, les recoins ). 
> Rien à redire, c'était superbe.


La partie Joustus est sympa aussi, ou anecdotique ?

----------


## Blackogg

> La partie Joustus est sympa aussi, ou anecdotique ?


Les 2 mon capitaine !  ::ninja:: 
Ils se sont franchement bien appliqués pour le joustus. Le jeu de carte ne paye pas trop de mine au début, mais comme pour tout le reste de Shovel Knight, chaque nouvelle zone va rajouter des mécaniques (nouveaux plateaux de jeu et nouvelles capacités sur les cartes) pour complexifier une base très simple. Et donc au final on n'a pas le temps de s'ennuyer.
Pourquoi anecdotique alors ? Ben parce qu'en fait (et là aussi, comme dans tout le reste de Shovel Knight) on peut s'en sortir sans avoir besoin d'intégrer toutes ces mécaniques dans son deck, même si c'est toujours plus sympa de jouer avec. Ah et les cartes triche sont beaucoup trop puissantes, mais au moins ça permet de se décoincer si on veut voir tout ce que King of Cards a à offrir  ::): .

----------


## Ginfizz

Ok c'est bien vendu  :;):

----------


## DistoCake

*The Council*

De bonnes idées pour un jeu narratif, notamment l'incorporation de mécaniques rpg.
L'ambiance Cluedo est pas mal du tout et l'histoire démarre de manière intéressante pour terminer sur une longue descente aux enfers selon moi.
Puis bon, les choix n'ont pas tellement d'impacts, certains éléments du scénario, à première vue importants, ne servent finalement qu'à faire du remplissage et le semblant d'épilogue nous nargue avec 3 lignes d'explications.

Sympathique, sans plus.


*A Plague Tale: Innocence* 

J'ai beaucoup apprécié.
C'est joli, Amicia est cool, sa relation avec son frère et son évolution est très bien mené, le gameplay est simple et efficace et l'histoire se laisse suivre.

Oui mais....C'est très très facile. Et pourtant, je suis une quiche monumentale dans les jeux nécessitant un minimum de discrétion.
L'idée de la fronde est géniale, les différentes munitions donnent diverses manières de passer certains endroits mais c'est limite overkill tellement c'est simple de base, ne serait-ce qu'avec les lumières pour repousser les rats.
Et c'est trop court aussi. Certains chapitres durent 10 minutes avec très peu de gameplay. J'ai bouclé le jeu en 10-11h environ, sans ramasser les sacro-saints collectibles que je hais tant.
J'ai eu le droit à des petits bugs aussi mais rien de bien méchant. Entre la scène qui ne se déclenche pas et qui me force à faire un aller retour à un endroit pour relancer le script et les soldats qui se spawnent les uns sur les autres, ça reste acceptable et relativement rare même si très amusant le coup du spawn.

----------


## hommedumatch

*Age of Wonders III*
Il traînait sur ma liste de jeux Steam. Avec mon frère, on a terminé la campagne et fait quelques parties en hotseat.

On s'est bien amusé sur la campagne.

Un peu déçu par l'ia tout de même. On est plutôt habitué aux ia agressives de Homm (dont Homm V en héroic) mais dans ce jeu c'est " offres-toi ou je ne bouges pas d'un pouce. "

----------


## Mikch

*Shadow of The Colossus* (PS4.)

Mouif. J'aime bien l'idée de boss qui sont plus des énigmes que des ennemis où tu dois apprendre les patterns et taper dans les chevilles toussa toussa, même si c'est parfois très nébuleux et toujours scripté (je peux me tromper, mais je pense qu'il n'y a qu'une seule façon de vaincre les colosses.) Mais alors ces contrôles, cette caméra qui fait nimp', ou encore ces combinaisons de touches qui m'ont rappelé les meilleures heures (non) de RDR2... Puis l'histoire est moins touchante qu'Ico ou TLG (contre lequel j'ai pourtant beaucoup de griefs.) C'est en revanche très joli et ça tient nickel les 60 fps sur Pro. Brèfle, content de l'avoir fait pour combler un vide culturel vidéoludique, mais je le mets en bas de la (courte) liste des Ueda.

----------


## Catel

*Dropsy*

J'ai été déçu. J'attendais pourtant pas mal du point & click avec le clown qui fait des hugs à tout le monde. Je ne peux pas nier que l'aventure se tient très bien, elle est complète, avec des systèmes un peu malins, une volonté d'être inventif, une galerie de personnages, etc. Mais déjà, c'est moche. Le perso, mais surtout le jeu. Le pixel art est grossier et gêne la visibilité, notamment des indices. Car il faut savoir que Dropsy est entièrement muet. Tous les dialogues et toutes les infos passent par des dessins et des rébus. Or, ce qui se voulait original ne fait que dramatiquement souligner, au final, le simplisme d'idées qui, pour être compréhensibles, doivent être exprimées par un maximum de trois vignettes. Car Dropsy est niais, malheureusement, là où on attendait qu'il soit naïf et rafraîchissant. Et l'émotion a très rarement marché sur moi. Bref, je me suis pas mal ennuyé.

----------


## Zerger

Tu as joué avec les chaussures de clown ou pas ?  :;):

----------


## Catel

Non. J'ai vaguement lu qu'il y avait un achievement à ce sujet mais j'ai rien vu. De toute façon j'ai joué sur gog, sans succès donc  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

*Resident Evil 1 Remaster*

On débute l'année 2020 par le GOTY de tous les siècles. Petit run pépouze sur PC, pas refait depuis la gamecube et ça défonce toujours autant, _comême_.
Jill > Claire, évidemment. RE3R, je t'attends <3

----------


## LeChameauFou

> *Resident Evil 1 Remaster*
> 
> On débute l'année 2020 par le GOTY de tous les siècles. Petit run pépouze sur PC, pas refait depuis la gamecube et ça défonce toujours autant, _comême_.
> Jill > Claire, évidemment. RE3R, je t'attends <3
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...07704BE3D435A/


Je risque de le relancer dans le mois et de finir enfin RE0 (je stagne au début du manoir).

Pour récemment je me suis intéressé au 6 et 2 remake.

----------


## Clydopathe

*Little Big Worhsop*

C'est un jeu que j'ai voulu tester suite à une vidéo du Joueur du Grenier, comme quoi les let's play vont acheter  ::P: . Le jeu est une petite réussite dans le monde des jeux d'usine. On y controle petite usine imaginaire ou travaille des gnomes 4/24 et 7/7j, mais en bon seigneur, ils ont droit de prendre des pause de temps en temps en buvant un café, en jouant aux jeux-vidéos ou en mangeant un morceau.

La partie gestion est assez simple, il faut se débrouille pour ne pas être dans le négatif en payant ses gnomes et les founitures des produis que l'on va créer. La partie création de l'usine est superbe, créer ses chaines de production est un petit plaisir, ou on va choisir comment vont être partie de notre produit final (pour une table: les pieds, le tabliers, le type de collage par exemple).

Le but du jeu est de battre les grand méchant en ayant une usine plus prospère que la sienne. Il y a plein de petites technologie à débloquer le long de la partie qui vont nous permettre de produire des objets de plus en plus complexe (on commence par une table et on finit par des robots). Le jeu n'est pas très dur, ni très long (14h pour finir la campagne), mais finir les dernières livraisons des derniers clients spéciaux va me prendre plus de temps.

Je le conseille à tout les amoureux de jeux d'usine, ce jeu est une petite perle qui pourra vous tenir quelques dizaines d'heures.

----------


## amiral_slip

*Subnautica*

JAMAIS je n'ai fini un jeu de maniere aussi bordelique. Deja, j'ai laissé libre cours a l'exploration, ce qui m'a fait rater pas mal d'elements, de zone d'ombre du scenar, et m'a bloqué a plusieurs reprise, au point de mettre la page wiki du jeu en favori.

Mais alors la toute fin, j'aurais maudit et decoupé les beta testeurs en rondelle avec une boite de conserve rouillée.

deja, mon exosuit se fige dans les zones alien. Apparament, de tous petits cones empechent un mastodonte robotique de pres d'une tonne d'avancer. seul soluce: avancer au grappin jusqu'a une zone safe.

Et dans une des zones finales, mon exosuit traverse le sol jusqu'a sombrer dans le neant. Seul une sortie en catastrophe m' a evite de perdre ma save, bien qu'il resta des decors corrompus.

Fini? mais NON voyons!

Mon exosuit a disparu. Si si, il est là sur la map, mais en vrai il est invisible! et j'avais TOUT CE QU IL FALLAIT DEDANS POUR FINIR LE JEU :Splash: 

Las, je sors la console de commande parce que ras le cul a la fin.

Encore un truc a pas faire. Certaines actions sont devenues impossible a valider. La encore, on fait fumer le clavier pour faire gober au jeu qu'on l'a fait

..... sauf une cruciale pour me permettre de le terminer.

J'ai pu miraculeusement la valider en recommencant des dizaines de fois. Allez savoir pourquoi... 'fin, je crois que meme les devs ne le savent pas.

Jamais vu un jeu aussi mal foutu depuis Sin, c'est dommage, ca a carrement ruiné mon experience de jeu.

Et je regrette d'autant plus que ce jeu est une tuerie. La liberté, la beauté des fonds marin, c'est une experience unique.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> *Subnautica*
> J'ai pu miraculeusement la valider en recommencant des dizaines de fois. Allez savoir pourquoi... 'fin, je crois que meme les devs ne le savent pas.
> 
> Jamais vu un jeu aussi mal foutu depuis Sin, c'est dommage, ca a carrement ruiné mon experience de jeu.
> 
> Et je regrette d'autant plus que ce jeu est une tuerie. La liberté, la beauté des fonds marin, c'est une experience unique.


Et ils ont l'audace de proposer un mode hardcore avec une seule sauvegarde.   ::trollface::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> *Subnautica*
> 
> JAMAIS je n'ai fini un jeu de maniere aussi bordelique. Deja, j'ai laissé libre cours a l'exploration, ce qui m'a fait rater pas mal d'elements, de zone d'ombre du scenar, et m'a bloqué a plusieurs reprise, au point de mettre la page wiki du jeu en favori.
> 
> Mais alors la toute fin, j'aurais maudit et decoupé les beta testeurs en rondelle avec une boite de conserve rouillée.
> 
> deja, mon exosuit se fige dans les zones alien. Apparament, de tous petits cones empechent un mastodonte robotique de pres d'une tonne d'avancer. seul soluce: avancer au grappin jusqu'a une zone safe.
> 
> Et dans une des zones finales, mon exosuit traverse le sol jusqu'a sombrer dans le neant. Seul une sortie en catastrophe m' a evite de perdre ma save, bien qu'il resta des decors corrompus.
> ...


C'est fou comme l'expérience peut varier du tout au tout sur ce jeu. Perso, j'ai jamais vécu ça sur mes 2 parties alors que le prawn est mon vehicule le plus utilisé _(sauf que je marche peu avec, ce qui doit aider à pas soulever de problème de collision)_ mais j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de rester bloqué dans un mur de l'Aurora ce qui a failli me faire perdre gros et aussi de ne plus pouvoir nager à la sortie d'un TP ::lol:: .
Pour l'histoire de l'exploration c'est marrant mais, dans mes deux parties, il y a des zones par lesquelles je ne suis jamais passé (je pense à la base Degassi dans lequel ou trouve le compagnon). D'ailleurs même en connaissant les coordonnées exactes t'as moyen de tourner autour un bon moment sans trouver. 
Mais c'est vrai que ce jeu n'est pas réputé pour son polish. Et apparemment sobnautica 2 à l'air de sentir le sapin... je suis assez dégoûté sur ce coup sachant que c'est le jeu qui me faisait le plus envie l'année dernière. :Emo: 

Sinon, fini *Metro last light redux*. 

Ça fait un bout de temps qu'un jeu m'avait pas presser les rognons comme celui là. Alors j'adore l'ambiance et les nombreux niveaux d'infiltration qui sont super mais ces séquences en arène où tu doit te battre contre un essaim de monstres qui sortent de nulle part et qui te butent en 3 hit c'est du n'importe quoi. A chaque fois faut s'y reprendre à 30 fois pour passer le truc, c'est d'un ridicule. Déjà quand on sait à l'avance ce qui est censé se passer c'est la merde intersidérale, je vois pas comment on est censé y arriver du premier coup (peut être en facile ?) et encore moins en mode ranger.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le jeu est entièrement construit sur le postulat qu'on a eu la "mauvaise fin" dans Metro 2033. C'est con parce que moi j'ai eu la bonne dans 2033, du coup j'étais perplexe et j'ai dû faire un tour par la case "youtube metro bad ending" pour y voir plus clair. Et donc à la fin de last light j'ai eu la mauvaise fin et c'est pour ça que Exodus démarre sur la bonne  :Cigare: 
Bref, en résumé expérience très inégale passant de la petite mécanique agréablement bien huilée à la frustration ultime sans transition. Ceci dit, maintenant que j'ai terminé l'ensemble des Metro, Exodus me "déçoit" un peu plus dans le sens où ça saute aux yeux qu'ils l'ont construit en pompant pas mal de séquences des deux premiers.

----------


## Blackogg

*Cadence of Hyrule: Crypt of the Necrodancer featuring The Legend of Zelda*, suivi de *Cadence of Hyrule: Crypt of the Necrodancer featuring The Legend of Zelda - Octavo's Ode* (le dlc gratuit rajouté en fin d'année). C'est sympa ces titres courts  ::ninja:: .

J'avais une sauvegarde qui trainait depuis un bon mois devant le dernier donjon de Cadence of Hyrule. Bon en fait c'était l'avant dernier. C'est en fait le moment où le jeu se corse et penche beaucoup plus côté Crypt of the Necrodancer, avec une série de niveaux procéduraux (reprenant chacun une zone de CotN tant qu'à y être  ::lol:: ) à faire d'une traite et un gros boss tout en bas. Bon ça reste toujours beaucoup plus simple que l'original, grâce aux nombreux items permanents (dont les armes !), aux boucliiers et surtout à la quasi vingtaine de points de vie de notre perso à ce moment (qu'on peut en plus soigner intégralement jusqu'à 3 fois si on a tous les items). Du coup ça passe presque tout seul, même en bourrinant.
Au total, faire tout le jeu m'aura pris 5h30 environ, sans faire non plus du 100% mais en explorant déjà très bien la map.
C'était bien sympathique mais pas non plus exceptionnel. La fusion entre les 2 mondes est très propre, rien à dire, mais n'apporte finalement pas grand chose de nouveau par rapport au CotN original. La plus value réside 1) dans le plaisir de taper le bestiaire de Zelda au rythmes des remixes de Baranowsky et 2) dans le fait de pouvoir terminer un jeu Necrodancer quand comme moi on n'est pas assez bon pour finir l'original  ::ninja:: .


J'ai ensuite enchainé sur Octavo's Ode. En gros ça revient à refaire le même jeu sauf qu'on joue Octavo, le méchant du jeu de base. Hormis quelques dialogues qui changent un peu (et un overworld mélangé bien sûr, comme pour chaque nouvelle partie de Cadence of Hyrule), seul le combat final est vraiment différent.
Octavo n'a qu'une seule arme utilisable (sans compter tous les objets permanents venant de Zelda): le luth doré. Et ce n'est pas un problème parce que cette arme est surpuissante. Il pourra aussi acquérir 2 capacités uniques qui sont aussi très puissantes (des projectiles magiques et le droit de bouger indépendamment du rythme pendant quelques secondes parce que pourquoi pas après tout) mais c'est du bonus tellement ce luth est déjà bourrin  ::ninja:: . Du coup j'ai traversé le jeu beaucoup plus rapidement (évidemment aussi aidé par le fait que je savais quoi faire, où aller et comment utiliser au mieux les objets dès le début). C'était plié en 2h30 en bourrinant encore plus dans le donjon final, parce qu'apparemment c'était possible  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Nono

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le jeu est entièrement construit sur le postulat qu'on a eu la "mauvaise fin" dans Metro 2033. C'est con parce que moi j'ai eu la bonne dans 2033, du coup j'étais perplexe et j'ai dû faire un tour par la case "youtube metro bad ending" pour y voir plus clair. Et donc à la fin de last light j'ai eu la mauvaise fin et c'est pour ça que Exodus démarre sur la bonne 
> Bref, en résumé expérience très inégale passant de la petite mécanique agréablement bien huilée à la frustration ultime sans transition. Ceci dit, maintenant que j'ai terminé l'ensemble des Metro, Exodus me "déçoit" un peu plus dans le sens où ça saute aux yeux qu'ils l'ont construit en pompant pas mal de séquences des deux premiers.


La fin de Metro 2033 retenue est en phase avec celle du livre. Même si ça ne se passe pas exactement pareil, le résultat est le même (on détruit les êtres qu'on vient à peine de comprendre).

Pour la fin de Last Light, ce n'est même pas un choix, elle est calculée en fonction du temps qu'on passe à faire du tourisme, et quelques bonnes actions par-ci par là.
Là où c'est n'importe quoi, c'est qu'à mon premier run, je n'étais pas au courant de tout ça, et j'ai eu la bonne fin quand même.
A mon deuxième, j'ai bien fait attention à tout écouter, à faire le bon samaritain à chaque fois, et pourtant j'ai eu la mauvaise  :<_<:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Subnautica je l'ai plus laissé tomber que fini... la faute aux cavernes endgame totalement obscures où tu forces la luminosité de l'écran, tu tires tes volets pour jouer dans le noir, et t'y vois encore rien avec ton gros soum'. 
La plaie et en fait je devrais remonter pour aller chercher le robot, mais y a comme une lassitude qui s'est installée, le craft des améliorations m'a gavé, comme pour le premier far cry, ce sont les décors idylliques qui m'attirent, quand ensuite ça se dégrade, je décroche.

----------


## Zerger

Alors, le truc c'est d'utiliser le sonar, c'est normal qu'il y fasse super sombre, même avec de l'éclairage.
Par contre, je te rejoins un peu sur les décors idylliques. J'ai bien aimé les grottes volcaniques, le fleuve mort et la diversité des biômes de manière générale. Mais le DLC dans le froid articque, j'ai peur de ne pas du tout retrouver le même charme

----------


## Timesquirrel

J'attends de voir, j'ai vraiment apprécié l'atmosphère de "the long dark" alors que les biomes sont tous enneigés, du coup ça ne m'inquiète pas trop surtout que en dessous de la glace, ils peuvent mettre un peu tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Subnautica je l'ai plus laissé tomber que fini... la faute aux cavernes endgame totalement obscures où tu forces la luminosité de l'écran, tu tires tes volets pour jouer dans le noir, et t'y vois encore rien avec ton gros soum'. 
> La plaie et en fait je devrais remonter pour aller chercher le robot, mais y a comme une lassitude qui s'est installée, le craft des améliorations m'a gavé, comme pour le premier far cry, ce sont les décors idylliques qui m'attirent, quand ensuite ça se dégrade, je décroche.


ben c'est normal qu'il fasse nuit noir quand on pénètre des orifices qui ne voient jamais la lumière du jour. j'avais choisi de laisser le sous-marin à l'entrée et de descendre en robot/grapin+foreuse histoire d'être très mobile face à la faune pas très amicale. parce qu'effectivement le sous marin c'est pas top pour la vision directe et que j'aime pas avoir des œillères (sachant que sans j'ai déjà tendance à louper des trucs important  :^_^: ).

edit : 



> La fin de Metro 2033 retenue est en phase avec celle du livre. Même si ça ne se passe pas exactement pareil, le résultat est le même (on détruit les êtres qu'on vient à peine de comprendre).
> 
> Pour la fin de Last Light, ce n'est même pas un choix, elle est calculée en fonction du temps qu'on passe à faire du tourisme, et quelques bonnes actions par-ci par là.
> Là où c'est n'importe quoi, c'est qu'à mon premier run, je n'étais pas au courant de tout ça, et j'ai eu la bonne fin quand même.
> A mon deuxième, j'ai bien fait attention à tout écouter, à faire le bon samaritain à chaque fois, et pourtant j'ai eu la mauvaise


ah merci pour ces précision  :;):  C'est vrai, les livres, je les avaient oubliés du coup je comprends.

----------


## Siunn

> *Resident Evil 1 Remaster*
> 
> On débute l'année 2020 par le GOTY de tous les siècles. Petit run pépouze sur PC, pas refait depuis la gamecube et ça défonce toujours autant, _comême_.
> Jill > Claire, évidemment. RE3R, je t'attends <3
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...07704BE3D435A/


Ah cette ambiance. Ce manoir. Ces personnages. J'aime tout dans ce jeu.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

*The Order: 1886* 

J'ai passé un bon moment dessus. J'ai était bien pris par l'ambiance, le gameplay est simple (sauf ces QTE de merde pour les corps à corps).
Je regrette surtout qu'il soit trop court et qu'on reste comme des cons à la fin vu qu'on aura jamais de suite........ ::|:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Alors, le truc c'est d'utiliser le sonar, c'est normal qu'il y fasse super sombre, même avec de l'éclairage.
> Par contre, je te rejoins un peu sur les décors idylliques. J'ai bien aimé les grottes volcaniques, le fleuve mort et la diversité des biômes de manière générale. Mais le DLC dans le froid articque, j'ai peur de ne pas du tout retrouver le même charme


Vous ne pilotez pas depuis la cabine par hasard ? 
J'utilise les caméras du cyclops et je n'ai jamais eu besoin du sonar.

----------


## Zerger

J'utilise les caméras pour les manoeuvres compliqués. Et le sonar pour me situer de manière générale et choisir ma direction.

----------


## Casimir

Je viens de finir *Assasin's Creed : Black Flag* sur Switch, première fois que j'essayais un Assassin et bordel qu'est ce que c'est bof. C'est remplis de trucs a la cons qui n'apportent rien a l'aventure, au début tu les fais et puis tu te rend compte que ca sert a quedale. Les combats sont bien trop simple, très vite tu peux upgrader ton vaisseau et tu dégomme tous les bateaux que tu croises, mêmes les combats a l'épée sont trop faciles et le parkour n'offre aucun challenge . Les scènes sous marines sont chiantes, c'est juste une prétexte a une énième récolte de coffres a la cons et autres gadgets osef.

Y'a pas d'IA, tu massacres des gardes par centaines, et a 5 mètres de la, le reste t'a pas repérés. L'histoire est nanardesque au possible, y'a juste les personnages historiques qui sauvent le truc, mais sinon c'est convenu, le héro n'a aucun charme et le scénario tant vanté c'est juste un truc ultra machinéen a base de templiers gros méchants esclavagistes contre assassins qui veulent la justice et la liberté, paye ta profondeur. Dire que tout le monde me vantait une histoire prenante .

----------


## purEcontact

Je sais pas qui a pu te vanter une histoire prenante pour un AC mais je doute que ce soit sur ce forum  :tired:

----------


## Tahia

> Je sais pas qui a pu te vanter une histoire prenante pour un AC mais je doute que ce soit sur ce forum


De même, je vois pas ou on est censé trouver du challenge dans le parkour vu que c'est simplement le mode de déplacement du jeu. :tired:

----------


## pitmartinz

Boh.
L'histoire dans AC, ça peut aller, mais pas dans Black Flag... 

Si tu prends le 2, 2.1, 2.2 (aka, Brotherhood & Revelations), c'est pas mal du tout, j'ai particulièrement bien aimé cette trilogie avec Ezio / Desmond et les aller-retours Animus / Réalité... chose qu'ils ont quasiment arrêté de faire depuis lors.

----------


## pipoop

Les retour réalité c'était une purge.
L'intérêt de black flag c'était d'être un pirate, des paysages colorés et le bateau(un peu)

----------


## Chataigne

> De même, je vois pas ou on est censé trouver du challenge dans le parkour vu que c'est simplement le mode de déplacement du jeu.


Bah un peu de challenge aurait pu être sympa, je n'ai eu aucun plaisir à faire des acrobaties ou autre sur les AC. C'était trop simple. Mais c'est un peu le reproche que je fais aux jeux (bon je n'ai testé que le 2 et le 3), ça a un côté fade, sans challenge, les combats sont souvent trop simple, l'histoire est prévisible et tu vois tous les retournements arriver à des kilomètres.

C'est dommage, parce qu'à côté de ça c'est magnifique. Les modélisations des villes sont époustouflantes et il y a une grosse recherche historique. J'ai adoré me balader à Boston et à New York et me plonger dans la guerre d'indépendance.




> Boh.
> L'histoire dans AC, ça peut aller, mais pas dans Black Flag... 
> 
> Si tu prends le 2, 2.1, 2.2 (aka, Brotherhood & Revelations), c'est pas mal du tout, j'ai particulièrement bien aimé cette trilogie avec Ezio / Desmond et les aller-retours Animus / Réalité... chose qu'ils ont quasiment arrêté de faire depuis lors.


Perso je n'ai pas du tout accroché à l'histoire du 2. Mais le perso principal m'a insupporté des les premières minutes, donc difficile de rentrer dans l'histoire. Et je suis complètement allergique à leur délire avec l'animus 

Spoiler Alert! 


 et les aliens

, je n'en vois pas l’intérêt en fait. Je trouve que ça à un côté téléfilm d'M6.

Mais Venise était jolie  :;): .

----------


## Luxunofwu

Pareil, j'ai été beaucoup déçu par la trilogie d'Ezio. Personnage principal insupportable, trame "IRL" de Desmond Miles soporifique, et début de la fainéantise et du recyclage excessif d'un opus à l'autre. A coté Black Flag c'était une bouffée d'air frais. Rien d'extra mais cette map putain.  ::wub::  A la sortie c'était top, maintenant ça a du un peu moins bien vieillir vu les open world de qualité qui sont sortis depuis.

----------


## Siunn

> Je viens de finir *Assasin's Creed : Black Flag* sur Switch, première fois que j'essayais un Assassin et bordel qu'est ce que c'est bof. C'est remplis de trucs a la cons qui n'apportent rien a l'aventure, au début tu les fais et puis tu te rend compte que ca sert a quedale. Les combats sont bien trop simple, très vite tu peux upgrader ton vaisseau et tu dégomme tous les bateaux que tu croises, mêmes les combats a l'épée sont trop faciles et le parkour n'offre aucun challenge . Les scènes sous marines sont chiantes, c'est juste une prétexte a une énième récolte de coffres a la cons et autres gadgets osef.
> 
> Y'a pas d'IA, tu massacres des gardes par centaines, et a 5 mètres de la, le reste t'a pas repérés. L'histoire est nanardesque au possible, y'a juste les personnages historiques qui sauvent le truc, mais sinon c'est convenu, le héro n'a aucun charme et le scénario tant vanté c'est juste un truc ultra machinéen a base de templiers gros méchants esclavagistes contre assassins qui veulent la justice et la liberté, paye ta profondeur. Dire que tout le monde me vantait une histoire prenante .


A peu près le même avis que toi, si ce n'est que j'ai bien aimé l'aventure. Hormis cela, j'ai quand même mis beaucoup de temps avant de me décider à le terminer. Tout simplement parce que j'avais la sensation de perdre énormément de temps à faire ceci ou cela pour pas grand chose. 
L'IA est également à côté de la plaque en permanence. Entre les moments d'infiltration où l'on se fait repérer parce qu'un poil de cul dépasse d'une branche ou les moments où justement l'IA ne nous remarque pas du tout... c'est très inégal.
Mais j'avais bien aimé l'histoire, avec cette sensation de liberté dans le voyage.

----------


## Supergounou

Puisque c'est d'actualité, je me permet de reposter mon avis sur Black Flag  ::P:

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Puisque c'est d'actualité, je me permet de reposter mon avis sur Black Flag 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/08/83c...a8a47a3b7e.png


Ça s'applique merveilleusement bien aux derniers Far cry également!

----------


## pikkpi

*Shovel Knight: King of Cards*
C'était bien, malgré ma première impression pas top. Puis je me suis rappelé que ça m'avait fait pareil pour les campagnes précédentes, où j'ai toujours eu du mal à accrocher dans les premiers niveaux. 
Ensuite ça va mieux dès qu'on a quelques pouvoirs qui nous permettent de "tricher" pour appréhender les obstacles différemment.

*The Hex*
2e jeu du dev de Pony Island. Difficile d'en parler sans spoiler, j'ai du mal à cerner les ambitions du jeu qui se veut super méta ( et peut être prétentieux ?). 95% des joueurs passeront à côté de l'existence du secret du jeu, je n'aurais jamais trouvé les solutions mais c'était intéressant de voir le cheminement de la résolution de l'énigme sur les forums.

*Jettomero*
C'est court mais plus long il eut été barbant. On a des petits bouts de gameplay sans enjeu, mais j'y suis revenu et l'ai terminé en 2-3 sessions. Le perso est super attachant, et la présentation est dingue pour un jeu fait par un dev solo : il valait ses 2,59€ en soldes.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Vous ne pilotez pas depuis la cabine par hasard ? 
> J'utilise les caméras du cyclops et je n'ai jamais eu besoin du sonar.


Ah mais ce sous-marin ne peut se piloter qu'avec les vues caméra, la cabine ne sert pas à grand-chose si ce n'est naviguer par 20 m de fond en eaux claires au milieu de rien.
La dernière fois que j'ai voulu naviguer c etait à -900 ou -1200 je ne sais plus, après le fleuve verdâtre et les squelettes géants, pour tenter de prendre un couloir rectiligne qui finit par un trou gardé par un serpent géant.
Vous me pardonnerez le vocabulaire approximatif, ça fait des mois que j'ai lâché.
Bref, je me suis galéré au niveau des salles avec les squelettes et de leurs intersections, le sonar c est bien aussi mais ça tape dans les batteries.

----------


## akaraziel

J'ai tout piloté à la cabine et je sortais le Prawn quand le Cyclope était trop gros.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wavan

> Pareil, j'ai été beaucoup déçu par la trilogie d'Ezio. Personnage principal insupportable, trame "IRL" de Desmond Miles soporifique, et début de la fainéantise et du recyclage excessif d'un opus à l'autre. A coté Black Flag c'était une bouffée d'air frais. Rien d'extra mais cette map putain.  A la sortie c'était top, maintenant ça a du un peu moins bien vieillir vu les open world de qualité qui sont sortis depuis.


J'ai vraiment énormément apprécié le 2, mais Brotherhood et Révélation m'ont passablement gonflées par le côté étouffant de Rome et Constantinople.

Le 3 bof bof.

Le 4 j'en garde un très bon souvenir, même si j'aurais préféré qu'ils en fassent une autre licence 100% pirate plus développé.

Et je me suis arrêté là pour la saga  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai tout piloté à la cabine et je sortais le Prawn quand le Cyclope était trop gros.


Bah pareil avec un petit coup de sonar de temps en temps quand c'est très sombre...

----------


## Ventilo

Idem, 70h de jeu et j'ai envie de relancer une partie.

----------


## Tahia

> Bah un peu de challenge aurait pu être sympa, je n'ai eu aucun plaisir à faire des acrobaties ou autre sur les AC. C'était trop simple. Mais c'est un peu le reproche que je fais aux jeux (bon je n'ai testé que le 2 et le 3), ça a un côté fade, sans challenge, les combats sont souvent trop simple, l'histoire est prévisible et tu vois tous les retournements arriver à des kilomètres.
> 
> C'est dommage, parce qu'à côté de ça c'est magnifique. Les modélisations des villes sont époustouflantes et il y a une grosse recherche historique. J'ai adoré me balader à Boston et à New York et me plonger dans la guerre d'indépendance.


Qu'on se comprennent bien, j'ai détesté black flag hein, moi je voulais jouer un assassin, pas Jack Sparow, mais bon bref c'est sur que tu reproches certaines choses qui sont à la base "normalement" su dès le départ, mais je suis d'accord avec toi sur d'autres choses hein ::P: . Sache par contre qu'a partir de "origin" les fight c'est plus la même, même si je n'ai pas aimé "origin" non plus, mais pour d'autres raisons. Au final contrairement à certains et malgré les défauts cités par toi ou d'autres, la triologie "Ezio" reste mes assassin's creed préféré, surtout parce que c'était mes premiers assassin's creed, et que j'ai dosé le multijoueur pendant des mois  :Bave: .

----------


## pipoop

Par contre le assassin Creed en France faut oublier le perso est con comme une bite et l'histoire merdique.
Celui a londre...bah c'est simple je me souviens de rien sauf qu'on a un train et un grappin a la Just cause
Origin est pas mal mais faut aimer le sable
Odyssee est le meilleur pour moi pour l'instant

----------


## pitmartinz

> Par contre le assassin Creed en France faut oublier le perso est con comme une bite et l'histoire merdique.
> Celui a londre...bah c'est simple je me souviens de rien sauf qu'on a un train et un grappin a la Just cause
> Origin est pas mal mais faut aimer le sable
> Odyssee est le meilleur pour moi pour l'instant


Pour Unity, je te rejoins sur le perso (qui a un charisme proche du néant) et sur l'histoire  ou... ben y en a pas.
Par contre, niveau gameplay, je trouve que c'est un des meilleurs.

Le premier depuis longtemps d'ailleurs ou t'avais un minimum d'infiltration et ou tu ne pouvais pas soloter tout une garnison qui t'attaquait "1 par 1".
Pour être honnête, c'est le seul AC, ou l'approche bourrine ne marche pas et ou l'IA est un minimum potable.

J'étais tristesse de pas avoir de pote sur X1 pour faire le multi, parce que ce dernier était très plaisant si tu jouais avec des personnes qui jouaient le jeu (infiltration sans bourrinisme).

----------


## Gorillaz

Assassin's Creed 2 forever  ::wub:: 



Bon après je n'ai joué qu'à Odyssey mais je n'y trouve pas le même plaisir (même si je l'ai bien poncé) : moins de verticalité (car bien + étendu) et on "reconnaît" moins les lieux.

----------


## Ginfizz

J’ai fini *Shovel Knight : Plague of Shadows*

Les mêmes niveaux et ennemis que dans Shovel of Hope, la première campagne, et pourtant c’est toujours aussi génial ! Mais comment se fait-ce ?

Déjà parce qu’on joue Plague Knight, un alchimiste cinglé, anti-héros attachant et réussi dans son chara-design. Sa maniabilité est moins instinctive que celle de Shovel mais après quelques minutes d’adaptation ça devient super-addictif. La principale nouveauté étant un système de crafting de bombes  qui sert à se créer une panoplie d’attaques et de mouvements, offrant plus de créativité dans la façon de résoudre les niveaux et les boss. On expérimente souvent, ce qui colle bien à notre rôle d’ alchimiste  ::): 

Cette liberté d’approche rend le jeu globalement plus facile si on prend le temps de maîtriser les possibilités qu’elle offre. Je n’ai vraiment eu du mal que sur 2 boss et quelques passages, ce qui me convient finalement très bien, étant loin d’être un PGM.

Enfin, last but not least, ce qui rend le tout très agréable c’est surtout la petite aventure de notre alchimiste, dans l’univers toujours mignon et marrant de la série, qui enrichit son lore dans cette histoire parallèle. Je n’en dirais pas plus pour laisser le plaisir de la découverte, mais j’ai vraiment apprécié  ::): 

Bref, encore une pépite produite par Yacht Club Games qui peaufine bien sa série. Ayant enchaîné les 2 premiers épisodes je vais maintenant faire un break pour éviter le gavage, mais savoir que j’y replongerais à travers les 2 DLC qu’il me reste me rend déjà tout chose  ::):

----------


## Siunn

> Par contre le assassin Creed en France faut oublier le perso est con comme une bite et l'histoire merdique.
> Celui a londre...bah c'est simple je me souviens de rien sauf qu'on a un train et un grappin a la Just cause
> Origin est pas mal mais faut aimer le sable
> Odyssee est le meilleur pour moi pour l'instant


Origin offre un nouveau gameplay et une difficulté mieux dosée, tout en permettant de jouer coolos pour les plus casuals d'entre nous. C'est un concept que j'apprécie dans un jeu. L'IA n'est pas encore parfaite mais réagit clairement mieux. On sent bien qu'il ne faut pas trop faire le malin à 5 contre 1.
Mon intérêt pour la série s'est clairement accru à partir de cet opus d'AC. J'ai également adoré Odyssey, malgré les éternels coffres qui ne servent parfois à rien. 
L'histoire demeurait cependant très immersive, surtout pour l'amatrice d'histoire que je suis. 

Par contre, j'ai bien aimé Unity pour son gameplay également. Mais en effet, je vous rejoins sur l'absence d'histoire, hormis le fait que cela se déroule durant la révolution française. Mais c'est tout. 
Syndicate est un ersatz de Unity, d'ailleurs. Très Dispensable.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de terminer les derniers DLCs de *Rise of the Tomb Raider* et je dois dire que j'ai beaucoup aimé :
- Blood Ties apporte pas mal à l'histoire de Lara et de ses parents, un DLC très posé avec un peu d'exploration dans le manoir et quelques puzzles
- Lara's Nightmare est plutôt anecdotique : on se promène dans le manoir et on doit buter trois crânes pour pouvoir s'attaquer au boss et il y a des zombies qui nous attaque sans cesse. Sympa, mais ce n'est clairement pas le plus réussi.
- Cold Darkness Awakened est plus réussi dans le genre avec des zombies. Il y a une histoire (basique ceci dit), des missions annexes (documents à trouver et civils à sauver) et des objectifs répartis dans un belle zone de jeu. Très axé combats, mais sympa.
- Baba Yaga est le mieux de tous, il s'intègre parfaitement dans le jeu principal et amène une longue mission annexe.

Maintenant une petite pause sur d'autres jeux et je m'attaquerai à Shadow of the Tomb Raider plus tard.

----------


## Gorillaz

Rassure-moi, tu as joué avec le skin de Lara réglé sur celui du 1er Tomb Raider ?



 ::ninja::

----------


## Galgu

J'ai terminé *Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order* qu'on m'a offert a Noël, en environ 15h.

C'est pas si mal franchement, on est bien plongé dans l'univers star wars, les musiques sont peu ambitieuses mais assez bonnes, l'histoire est pas trop mal, ça se laisse jouer. L'aspect metroidvania est sympatoche.

Dans les points négatifs :

- La gueule du perso principal et de son acolyte Cere : ils sont MOCHES. Incroyable ce charisme zéro qu'EA a réussit a modéliser.
- Pas vraiment d'aspect RPG, on ne devient pas plus fort en avançant dans le jeu, ou alors vraiment a la fin.
- Les 10 dernieres secondes du jeu Il Détruit le cube alors POURQUOI ON A JOUE au JEU, sans toi personne l'aurait trouvé t'aurais pu t'épargner ces nombreuses morts

Un bon jeu 'moyen'.

----------


## MeL

*Mutant Year Zero*
J'ai bien kiffé même s'il s'installe sur la fin une petite lassitude due à la répétitivité des actions. Fini sur EGS donc pas de stats mais je pense l'avoir fini à 100% (nettoyage des tous les ennemis, toutes les notes trouvées + tous les artefacts).
Le côté archéologie post-apo avec la supposition des usages de certains objets est bien marrant. J'ai bien aimé aussi certains dialogues ("Shut the Duck up" de Bormin à Dux  ::P: ).
Bref bon kiffe que je recommande aux amateurs de combats tactiques au tour par tour. Du coup je pensais finir Life is Strange mais je vais plutôt enchainer sur Xcom  :;):

----------


## Catel

*Black Mesa*

Pourquoi Black Mesa rend-t-il Half-Life encore plus un chef-d'oeuvre qu'avant ?

Parce que Half-Life est un FPS quasiment unique en son genre. Half-Life n'est pas qu'un FPS. C'est avant tout un jeu d'aventure et d'exploration. Parfois presque un walking simulator. Dans Half-Life, on passe de longs moments presque sans même se battre, à arpenter des couloirs, des escaliers, des tuyaux, des conduits de ventilation, à chercher la sortie de la prochaine salle, du prochain laboratoire, de ce maudit complexe. Si la séquence du tram est si mémorable, ce n'est pas seulement parce qu'elle pose doucement l'ambiance. C'est aussi parce qu'elle donne à voir le personnage principal du jeu : le centre de recherches de Black Mesa, NM. C'est surtout contre lui qu'on va se battre, pendant toutes les phases de plate-forme et d'énigmes, plus encore que contre les aliens et les Marines. Si le Dr. Freeman est muet, il dialogue sans arrêt avec le level design du jeu, et dans la mesure où l'environnement est si important, cette unité de lieu avait été l'une des plus grandes forces du titre, et ce qui fait que HL² lui est inférieur, car il disperse son propos en sautant du coq à l'âne. Restait cette conclusion sur Xen, presque bâclée et en décalage avec le reste de l'aventure.

Or, la première chose qu'apporte Black Mesa, ce sont ses graphismes. Alors OK, le moteur Source rajeunit encore moins en 2020 qu'en 2012. Pour autant, les modélisations qu'il permet donnent incroyablement force et vie à des lieux qui étaient autrefois presque abstraits. Les bureaux ressemblent vraiment à des bureaux, les entrepôts à de vrais entrepôts, et tout paraît tellement plus fonctionnel que l'immersion en est décuplée. Black Mesa en devient encore plus contemplatif, car Half-Life a toujours été un jeu plutôt lent. L'aventure, l'identification, tout cela est d'autant plus renforcé que très peu de FPS ont eu cette dimension d'exploration. Le narrative design est devient énorme. Chaque section du jeu raconte sa propre histoire par ses décors et ses détails, et toujours de façon presque muette, car si le nombre de lignes de dialogue a augmenté, ils restent rares et toujours aussi avares en informations.
Evidemment, Black Mesa apporte aussi ses nouveaux personnages, des petites améliorations de partout, d'innombrables détails bien pensés (par exemple : les Assassins portent maintenant les mêmes bottes à ressorts que Chell !), et même une meilleure IA (mais qui se désactive si l'ennemi est trop lointain). Par contre, le moteur physique qui rend chaque phase de plate-forme un peu pénible, lui, n'a pas changé... Les éclairages de Source sont remarquablement exploités pour magnifier le jeu original qui était plutôt terne, et tout le début du jeu, quand vous êtes un peu désarmé, se la joue survival horror léger, reliant ainsi HL non seulement à HL² mais à certaines de ses inspirations ciné comme Alien.

Et Xen, alors ? Eh bien quand ils ont dit que cette partie serait refondue, ils étaient en-deça des faits : Xen est désormais beaucoup trop long pour prétendre au statut d'épilogue. C'est devenu une sorte d'extension, un Half-Life Episode 1 (Half-Life se terminant donc au portail du complexe Lambda), qui dure carrément une demi-douzaine d'heures et vous donnera à explorer la planète extraterrestre en long et en large. Il devient un jeu à part entière qu'il faut considérer avec ses qualités et ses défauts.
Premier point : si le reste du jeu bénéficie d'un soin artistique très sûr, ce n'est rien en comparaison de l'incroyable _étrange beauté_ de Xen. 



Les skyboxes sont fantastiques, la faune et la flore sont un émerveillement, et vous allez passer par toutes sortes de paysages, aller de surprise en surprise, car Xen a sa propre histoire à raconter, qui puise abondamment dans le halflifeverse. Chaque passage du jeu original est considérablement étendu, peut-être même un peu trop, et la séquence de l'usine risque de paraître un peu fastidieuse à la longue. Au niveau du gameplay, par contre, si l'équilibre de Half-Life est globalement respecté, les mécaniques du jeu sont essentiellement reprises sans grand génie; vous allez souvent devoir répéter le même puzzle deux, trois fois, avec une petite variation; le level design va de très correct à une utilisation abusive de téléporteurs plus ou moins camouflés, sans parler des petites facilités grossières du style "c'est rouge n'y touche pas, c'est vert passe par ici" qui rappellent que nous sommes dans un projet semi-pro. La mise en scène en revanche est impeccable et parfois même très impressionnante.

Pour ces petits défauts créatifs, et le moteur physique chiant, ce sera donc 9/10.

----------


## leeoneil

Ouah, merci, ça m'a donné envie d'y jouer, beau retour !

edit : sur steam il est toujours noté comme étant en accès anticipé ! Des infos ?

----------


## PaulPoy

> Dans les points négatifs :
> 
> - La gueule du perso principal et de son acolyte Cere : ils sont MOCHES. Incroyable ce charisme zéro qu'EA a réussit a modéliser.
> - Pas vraiment d'aspect RPG, on ne devient pas plus fort en avançant dans le jeu


Moches ou pas charismatiques ?  ::blink:: 

Pour le 2eme point c'est dommage de voir ça comme 1 point négatif, enfin de mon point de vue.

Il me tente de + en + ce jeu en tout cas !

----------


## Rouqanzhul

Avec un pote hier on a commencé et fini *We Were Here* en 2h

Petit jeu rapide de coop avec des puzzles ou il faut travailler ensemble sans voir la même chose (par exemple moi j'ai plein de symboles et le partenaire à les infos me disant quels symboles je doit utiliser).

Dans l'ensemble les puzzles sont pas trop compliqués mais la description des symboles peut engendrer quelque problèmes de communication, notamment si on joue le jeu et utilise uniquement le in-game chat qui permet pas de parler en même temps.

Au final, deux heures agréables et on est passé au deuxième dans la foulée

----------


## Ginfizz

> - Pas vraiment d'aspect RPG, on ne devient pas plus fort en avançant dans le jeu, ou alors vraiment a la fin.


On progresse tout le long du jeu en augmentant sa santé, en obtenant des pouvoirs Jedi et des techniques de combat plus puissantes, je ne comprends pas cette remarque  ::huh::

----------


## Luxunofwu

Enfin fini *The Outer Worlds* après une petite quarantaine d'heure de jeu. Et c'est du pur Obsidian, où le génie se mêle au médiocre. 
La première heure de jeu est comme souvent très encourageante, la création de perso est au top, le jeu est franchement mignon avec une patte artistique très réussie, les premiers combats sont agréables et équilibrés, le pitch de base est attirant. C'est par la suite que ça se gâte un peu. 

Parce qu'on se rends vite compte que c'est un jeu auquel on a déjà joué 15 fois, entre 2005 et 2015. Le jeu coche toutes les cases de l'action RPG Bethesda-Obsidian-esque, au point qu'il en devienne malheureusement trop prévisible. Sa structure, bien qu'efficace, est vue et revue, on sait qu'il va y avoir des factions et des compagnons, qu'on va pouvoir faire des quêtes pour se les mettre dans la poche, qu'on va devoir faire quelques gros choix qui changeront notre expérience immédiate mais n'auront pas de grosses conséquences sur la suite du jeu. Finalement, pour vraiment apprécier la structure du jeu, je pense qu'il faut être un novice, parce que tout joueur expérimenté en verra immédiatement les grosses ficelles en arrière plan, et ça flingue pas mal l'immersion.

Bon, évidemment, on évacue tout de suite le gameplay, les combats deviennent vite au mieux inintéressant, au pire une purge, et entrainent vers le bas avec eux tout intérét que pourraient avoir les systèmes de gameplay qui l'entourent (modification des armes et armures, gestion de l'inventaire, compagnons, etc, que des corvées), l'infiltration est à jeter (le système de déguisement, ça aurait pu être intéressant mais c'est un gros gâchis qui trivialise les phases d'infiltration). C'est du Obsidian, l’intérêt c'est l'expérience narrative, pas le gameplay, malheureusement. Y'a que le système de compétence et de progression du perso qui reste agréable, c'est classique mais efficace, on level-up réguliérement et on se prends au jeu de l'attribution des skills et perks.

Du coté de la fameuse expérience narrative, malheureusement, de grosses inégalités aussi, même si le bilan reste bon sur le global. Pour commencer par le bon, la construction de l'univers est quasi-irréprochable, le lore est intéressant, les thèmes abordés le sont avec un minimum de finesse, et certains des gros choix du jeu sont de véritables dilemmes moraux, sans qu'il n'y ait d'évident bon ou mauvais choix. Le ton du jeu tape souvent juste, absurde quand il doit l'être, sérieux sinon. Beaucoup de dialogues et quêtes sont bien écrits, avec des personnages profonds, attachants, amusants et variés, tout en nuances de gris. Les compagnons sont pas inoubliables, mais leurs quêtes perso sont toutes intéressantes. 
Sauf que voila, on a souvent une impression de baclé, comme si le jeu avait du être fini à l'arrache. Beaucoup de quêtes se résolvent assez abruptement, les dialogues sont parfois trop téléphonés (hop là, si t'as assez de point en persuasion, tu feras avaler n'importe quelle couleuvre au type en face). Pareil, la finesse thématique du jeu se transforme parfois brutalement en caricature grossière, souvent quand le jeu se sent obligé de nous prendre pour des débiles et d'expliquer des idées qui étaient pourtant subtilement et brillamment introduites en arrière plan.

C'est aussi quelque chose qui se retrouve dans la structure narrative globale du jeu, très peu maitrisée. On a pas de vraie montée en puissance de la trame, on se contente d'enchainer des quêtes principales un peu décousues, sans jamais trop savoir où le jeu essaye de nous emmener, y'a pas de véritable antagoniste, et un énorme "vide" en milieu de jeu où il ne se passe pas grand chose du coté de la trame principale. Et pourtant, tristement, les enjeux "finaux" du jeu sont super intéressants, et plutôt bien amenés (notamment parce que la trame principale est entremêlée avec une quête secondaire de faction qui permet de découvrir "en avance" le twist principal de la deuxième moitié du jeu, et cette quête secondaire est très bien construite (sauf pour sa conclusion, inexplicablement bâclée aussi)), mais une fois le "pot aux roses" découvert... bah rien, pas de montée en puissance finale, tout s'enchaine très vite, les derniers chapitres sont bâclés. Juste un dernier gros choix suivi d'une suite de quêtes finale insipide, un boss final qui sort de nulle part (combat heureusement évitable avec les bonnes compétences), et une fin abrupte (suivie du classique et très satisfaisant diaporama des choix Obsidian). Dans l'absolu, la fin est "satisfaisante" (pas de cliffhanger à la con, y'a une vraie résolution, et une petite ouverture sur une suite), mais la faiblesse de la narration nous laisse quand même un arrière gout amer dans la bouche. De plus, comme dans beaucoup de jeux du genre, l'univers est statique (en dehors de quelques conséquences de nos choix qui font un grossièrement bouger les choses, l'univers n'évolue pas au fil du jeu). Tout ça manque de vie, et ça commence à être dommage en 2020.

Pareil, si la direction artistique est inspirée, le level design l'est beaucoup moins. C'est un semi open world, pas très grand ni ambitieux, et pourtant, malgré la relative petite taille des maps, on y trouve beaucoup de vide, des avant postes inutiles qui ne "récompensent" l'exploration que par un combat et du loot (et dans un jeu pareil, c'est pas bon, j'aurais 100 fois préféré un peu de narration environnementale qui approfondit l'univers que du loot pour me récompenser d'être sorti des sentiers battus, j'en ai rien à foutre du loot, le gameplay est nul), pas mal de recyclage d'assets (les batiments se ressemblent vite), et de mini-quêtes secondaires indigentes.

Bref, au final, malgré toutes ces réserves et cette sensation d'inachevé, je regrette pas mon expérience, ça devient rare un bon action-RPG AA solo à l'ère des jeux services, mais ça n’empêche que le modèle recyclé d'Obsidian a quand même bien vieilli depuis Fallout New Vegas. Si ils ne se renouvellent pas un peu, j'ai peur que tout leur génie en terme de construction d'univers ne soit pas suffisant pour sauver leurs futures productions.
Oula, pavé césar je me suis laissé emporter dans une prose aussi décousue que le jeu, désolé aux familles des victimes.  ::ninja:: 

Edit disclaimer : 




> Je devrais préciser que j'ai une grosse sympathie pour les thèmes du jeu globalement aussi (de la SF spatiale et de la dystopie à base de corpocratie dans une ambiance délicieusement Bioshockesque, ça me parle beaucoup), ça me rends probablement plus clément que si ça avait été un random jeu heroic fantasy. 
> Comme je le dis, la construction "macro" de l'univers reste à mon gout le gros point fort du jeu. Si de base, ce genre d'univers vous parle pas plus que ça par contre, pas certain que ça suffise à pardonner les nombreux autres défauts comme j'ai pu le faire.

----------


## Siunn

> Enfin fini *The Outer Worlds* après une petite quarantaine d'heure de jeu. Et c'est du pur Obsidian, où le génie se mêle au médiocre. 
> La première heure de jeu est comme souvent très encourageante, la création de perso est au top, le jeu est franchement mignon avec une patte artistique très réussie, les premiers combats sont agréables et équilibrés, le pitch de base est attirant. C'est par la suite que ça se gâte un peu. 
> 
> Parce qu'on se rends vite compte que c'est un jeu auquel on a déjà joué 15 fois, entre 2005 et 2015. Le jeu coche toutes les cases de l'action RPG Bethesda-Obsidian-esque, au point qu'il en devienne malheureusement trop prévisible. Sa structure, bien qu'efficace, est vue et revue, on sait qu'il va y avoir des factions et des compagnons, qu'on va pouvoir faire des quêtes pour se les mettre dans la poche, qu'on va devoir faire quelques gros choix qui changeront notre expérience immédiate mais n'auront pas de grosses conséquences sur la suite du jeu. Finalement, pour vraiment apprécier la structure du jeu, je pense qu'il faut être un novice, parce que tout joueur expérimenté en verra immédiatement les grosses ficelles en arrière plan, et ça flingue pas mal l'immersion.
> 
> Bon, évidemment, on évacue tout de suite le gameplay, les combats deviennent vite au mieux inintéressant, au pire une purge, et entrainent vers le bas avec eux tout intérét que pourraient avoir les systèmes de gameplay qui l'entourent (modification des armes et armures, gestion de l'inventaire, compagnons, etc, que des corvées), l'infiltration est à jeter (le système de déguisement, ça aurait pu être intéressant mais c'est un gros gâchis qui trivialise les phases d'infiltration). C'est du Obsidian, l’intérêt c'est l'expérience narrative, pas le gameplay, malheureusement. Y'a que le système de compétence et de progression du perso qui reste agréable, c'est classique mais efficace, on level-up réguliérement et on se prends au jeu de l'attribution des skills et perks.
> 
> Du coté de la fameuse expérience narrative, malheureusement, de grosses inégalités aussi, même si le bilan reste bon sur le global. Pour commencer par le bon, la construction de l'univers est quasi-irréprochable, le lore est intéressant, les thèmes abordés le sont avec un minimum de finesse, et certains des gros choix du jeu sont de véritables dilemmes moraux, sans qu'il n'y ait d'évident bon ou mauvais choix. Le ton du jeu tape souvent juste, absurde quand il doit l'être, sérieux sinon. Beaucoup de dialogues et quêtes sont bien écrits, avec des personnages profonds, attachants, amusants et variés, tout en nuances de gris. Les compagnons sont pas inoubliables, mais leurs quêtes perso sont toutes intéressantes. 
> Sauf que voila, on a souvent une impression de baclé, comme si le jeu avait du être fini à l'arrache. Beaucoup de quêtes se résolvent assez abruptement, les dialogues sont parfois trop téléphonés (hop là, si t'as assez de point en persuasion, tu feras avaler n'importe quelle couleuvre au type en face). Pareil, la finesse thématique du jeu se transforme parfois brutalement en caricature grossière, souvent quand le jeu se sent obligé de nous prendre pour des débiles et d'expliquer des idées qui étaient pourtant subtilement et brillamment introduites en arrière plan.
> ...


Je me tâte à acheter le jeu depuis quelques temps. 
Je pense que je vais le prendre après avoir terminé Pillars of Eternity 2, histoire de ne pas être déçue après un gros morceau.

Ton avis est constructif et cela me permet de savoir à quoi m'attendre. Par contre je vais sans doute attendre une bonne promo ou dans le pire des cas, profiter d'une vente en occasion. 
Je crains de lâcher plein pot pour autant de lacunes. Mais si le jeu reste globalement satisfaisant, cela devrait le faire. J'ai juste du mal avec l'aspect narratif qui tourne au vinaigre, comme s'il s'agissait d'un bon petit bâclage dans le but de terminer le jeu.

----------


## Molina

> Je me tâte à acheter le jeu depuis quelques temps. 
> Je pense que je vais le prendre après avoir terminé Pillars of Eternity 2, histoire de ne pas être déçue après un gros morceau.
> 
> Ton avis est constructif et cela me permet de savoir à quoi m'attendre. Par contre je vais sans doute attendre une bonne promo ou dans le pire des cas, profiter d'une vente en occasion. 
> Je crains de lâcher plein pot pour autant de lacunes. Mais si le jeu reste globalement satisfaisant, cela devrait le faire. J'ai juste du mal avec l'aspect narratif qui tourne au vinaigre, comme s'il s'agissait d'un bon petit bâclage dans le but de terminer le jeu.


Y'a le pass de Microsoft encore, non ? Pour pouvoir y jouer à pas cher. 
Personnellement, je serais beaucoup plus dur envers Obsidian que Luxunofwu. Ca commence à faire plusieurs jeux de leur part où on ressent un goût d'inachevé. De plus, je ne trouve pas que l'écriture soit si bonne que ça. Il y a un coté "forcé" et pas très cohérent dans les personnages qui sont proposés avec un manque d'envie d'impliquer le joueur. De ce point de vu, même Larian fait mieux (même si leur Worldbuilding est naze chez Larian). 

Et j'ai un peu marre, depuis 10 ans maintenant, de leur trouver des excuses.

----------


## Catel

> Ouah, merci, ça m'a donné envie d'y jouer, beau retour !
> 
> edit : sur steam il est toujours noté comme étant en accès anticipé ! Des infos ?


Oui, il est complet mais toujours en bêta  :;):  il reste à peaufiner et optimiser avant la sortie définitive (le framerate souffre encore pas mal à la fin de Xen)

----------


## Luxunofwu

> Y'a le pass de Microsoft encore, non ? Pour pouvoir y jouer à pas cher. 
> Personnellement, je serais beaucoup plus dur envers Obsidian que Luxunofwu. Ca commence à faire plusieurs jeux de leur part où on ressent un goût d'inachevé. De plus, je ne trouve pas que l'écriture soit si bonne que ça. Il y a un coté "forcé" et pas très cohérent dans les personnages qui sont proposés avec un manque d'envie d'impliquer le joueur. De ce point de vu, même Larian fait mieux (même si leur Worldbuilding est naze chez Larian). 
> 
> Et j'ai un peu marre, depuis 10 ans maintenant, de leur trouver des excuses.


Yep, bien vu pour le coté "forcé" dans pas mal d'interactions, dans ma logorrhée scripturale j'ai un peu oublié ce point. Certains personnages ont été inclus au chausse-pied dans le scénar', ça fait partie de ce qui donne une impression de bâclé au jeu.
Je devrais préciser que j'ai une grosse sympathie pour les thèmes du jeu globalement aussi (de la SF spatiale et de la dystopie à base de corpocratie dans une ambiance délicieusement Bioshockesque, ça me parle beaucoup), ça me rends probablement plus clément que si ça avait été un random jeu heroic fantasy. Comme je le dis, la construction "macro" de l'univers reste à mon gout le gros point fort du jeu. Si de base, ce genre d'univers vous parle pas plus que ça par contre, pas certain que ça suffise à pardonner les nombreux autres défauts.

----------


## leeoneil

> Oui, il est complet mais toujours en bêta  il reste à peaufiner et optimiser avant la sortie définitive (le framerate souffre encore pas mal à la fin de Xen)


Ok merci, j'attendrais la sortie définitive !

----------


## Catel

*A short hike*

Une petite oiselle appelée Claire passe un week-end à la campagne avec sa tante. Elle lui suggère vivement de faire le trek du point culminant du parc...
Petit indé tout en pixel art (assez grossier), A short hike se veut mignon, rafraîchissant et innocent avec sa petite musique à la guitare. Il prend la forme d'un mini monde ouvert à explorer, très Breath of the Wild, jusqu'à atteindre le sommet de la montagne; et si on appelle parfois les mondes ouverts des sandbox, ici l'esprit est encore plus bac à sable. Mais pour y arriver, vous allez devoir obéir à la même logique d'accumulation primaire et de quêtes secondaires que dans n'importe quel jeu : récoltez par tous les moyens assez d'argent pour acheter des plumes qui vous permettront d'escalader plus haut, c'est à cette condition que vous atteindrez votre objectif... il va donc falloir crapahuter, ouvrir des coffres posés un peu partout à bord de falaise, creuser des trous (en ayant d'abord trouvé une pelle)... On a déjà fait tout ça, de toute façon. Quant au petit scénario, il n'échappe pas aux clichés et au tire-larmes facile.

----------


## jeanviens

*Rage : The Scorchers*

Une petite campagne secondaire sympathique, avec un scénario sans intérêt, mais on retrouve toute la patate des combats du jeu. Je l'avais pris pour 2€ en soldes, à ce prix là c'est du tout bon pour moi.

Je vais peut être essayer quelques quêtes secondaires maintenant (campagne déjà finie précédemment)

----------


## PaulPoy

> *A short hike*
> 
> Une petite oiselle appelée Claire passe un week-end à la campagne avec sa tante. Elle lui suggère vivement de faire le trek du point culminant du parc...
> Petit indé tout en pixel art (assez grossier), A short hike se veut mignon, rafraîchissant et innocent avec sa petite musique à la guitare. Il prend la forme d'un mini monde ouvert à explorer, très Breath of the Wild, jusqu'à atteindre le sommet de la montagne; et si on appelle parfois les mondes ouverts des sandbox, ici l'esprit est encore plus bac à sable. Mais pour y arriver, vous allez devoir obéir à la même logique d'accumulation primaire et de quêtes secondaires que dans n'importe quel jeu : récoltez par tous les moyens assez d'argent pour acheter des plumes qui vous permettront d'escalader plus haut, c'est à cette condition que vous atteindrez votre objectif... il va donc falloir crapahuter, ouvrir des coffres posés un peu partout à bord de falaise, creuser des trous (en ayant d'abord trouvé une pelle)... On a déjà fait tout ça, de toute façon. Quant au petit scénario, il n'échappe pas aux clichés et au tire-larmes facile.


A pareil, fait il y a qq jours. L'expérience fut relativement agréable, mais l'ensemble reste oubliable. Ça reste plaisant, notamment pour un si petit jeu de pouvoir parcourir presque comme on le souhaite ce petit univers (une ile), comme si on jouait avec une maquette et des figurines. Heureusement qu'on trouve facilement et rapidement ces fameuses plumes, parce que les perso qui veulent 15 coquillages sans se bouger les fesses généralement ils me gonflent vite. Ça ressemble en tout cas à une sorte d'expérimentation indé pour faire un (mini) monde ouvert.

----------


## akaraziel

*Halo Reach* et *Halo Wars* dans la foulée.

Deux genres différents, deux jeux que j'avais déjà faits à l'époque de leur sortie sur 360 et que je refais à l'occasion de leur sortie sur PC (enfin surtout Reach, les Wars sont dispo depuis quelques temps).
C'est fou comme la narration est médiocre pour des jeux de ce calibre, tant sur la façon dont c'est écrit que sur le doublage FR, ça ne m'avait pas trop choqué à l'époque, mais là ça m'a sauté à la gueule à chaque cinématique. Et c'est dommage parce que ça m'a gâché la fin de Reach que je trouvais épique la première fois que j'y ai joué.
Mais bref.
Sinon, j'ai rien à redire sur les portages, très propres et c'est toujours aussi cool à jouer (oui, même Wars, j'aime bien son côté ultra simpliste).

----------


## Ruadir

> C'est fou comme la narration est médiocre pour des jeux de ce calibre, tant sur la façon dont c'est écrit que sur le doublage FR, ça ne m'avait pas trop choqué à l'époque, mais là ça m'a sauté à la gueule à chaque cinématique. Et c'est dommage parce que ça m'a gâché la fin de Reach que je trouvais épique la première fois que j'y ai joué.


Il faut dire que depuis 2010, nous avons traversé une décennie faste où la narration dans le jeu vidéo n'a fait que se bonifier, que ce soit dans les expérimentations à travers l'Indé ou l'amélioration de cette notion dans le triple A. 
Le dernier podcast de fin du game qui parle de Bioshock revient un peu sur l'évolution de la narration et de l'écriture depuis 2007 et sur les raisons de trouver Bioshock finalement très sage et pas si bien écrit en prenant du recul.

De mon côté, j'ai peur de relancer Halo justement à cause de ça.

----------


## akaraziel

> Il faut dire que depuis 2010, nous avons traversé une décennie faste où la narration dans le jeu vidéo n'a fait que se bonifier, que ce soit dans les expérimentations à travers l'Indé ou l'amélioration de cette notion dans le triple A. 
> Le dernier podcast de fin du game qui parle de Bioshock revient un peu sur l'évolution de la narration et de l'écriture depuis 2007 et sur les raisons de trouver Bioshock finalement très sage et pas si bien écrit en prenant du recul.
> 
> De mon côté, j'ai peur de relancer Halo justement à cause de ça.


C'est vrai aussi qu'entre temps ça a pas mal évolué de ce côté, ceci expliquerai cela.
Concernant le fait de relancer Halo, perso j'y joue surtout pour ses mécaniques de jeu (et on pourra dire ce qu'on veut, mais pour un FPS console, c'est quand même sacrément fun), mais aussi sa DA que je trouve vraiment...Cohérente. C'est peut-être ça aussi qui fait que la narration ressort pour moi comme un point faible quand tu vosi que tout le reste fonctionne super bien.

----------


## Nono

> edit : sur steam il est toujours noté comme étant en accès anticipé ! Des infos ?


Il manque trois fois rien pour qu'il passe en release. Mais l'équipe est prudente et veut vérifier si les joueurs ne tombent pas sur des bugs bloquants.

Bref, le prochain patch sera probablement la release (et les succès devraient être présents).

----------


## Kaelis

Une trentaine d'heures sur *RAGE 2* pour faire tout le jeu et un DLC, je vais faire court.

Les fusillades sont sans aucun doute parmi ce qu'on peut trouver de mieux dans le genre défouloir frénétique. L'arsenal envoie du lourd, on utilise facilement les capacités du perso pour virevolter dans les arènes et le challenge est au rendez-vous (en Nightmare).






Après le monde ouvert "à activités" on le tolère ou non. C'est la progression "libre" qui m'a gêné : j'ai joué dix heures avant de mettre la main sur le fusil à pompe par exemple, là où on me l'aurait donné pile au bon moment dans un FPS classique. Le reste des défauts s'efface dès qu'on appuie sur la gâchette.

C'est une bonne suite qui surpasse le premier opus là où ça importe, c'est bien plus défoulant qu'un Far Cry ou un Wolfenstein récent et si DOOM Eternal profite du boulot fait sur RAGE 2... on aura pas attendu pour rien.

----------


## Nono

*Darkest Dungeon*

149 donjons parcourus, des trouzaines de compétences, synergies, règles planquées et techniques apprises dans la douleur, des dizaines de héros optimisés aux petits oignons dont un bon paquet sont morts.
Et encore, je remercie le wiki pour m'avoir aidé à ne pas trop perdre devant certains boss...

Je suis vanné, mais heureux d'avoir enfin eu le cran de fouler "The Darkest Dungeon" (prononcé avec la voix de l'ancêtre).
Et tout éprouvé que je suis, ma première action a été de relancer une partie avec les DLC.

Jeu maudit, tu vas sucer mon âme !

----------


## Sao

*Black Mesa
*
Terminé encore une fois l'histoire de Half-Life mais cette fois-ci avec Xen en bonus.
C'était magnifique, chatoyant, un remake super solide notamment sur cette dernière partie dans laquelle on a droit à une palanquée de niveaux en plus, une superbe course poursuite et des mécaniques qui n'étaient pas dans le jeu de base.
Quelques longueurs mais rien de bien méchant, j'étais tout chose de me souvenir de quelques détails de cette planète après tout ce temps. J'avais souvent refait Half-Life mais pas Xen, je la trouvais pas top cette partie.
Le remake m'a fait changer d'avis !

Dans les défauts, on pourra souligner de grosses chutes de fps dans les derniers niveaux (rien de bloquant) et quelques mécanismes de gameplay un poil trop scolaires (ATTATION C'EST ROUGE LÀ N'Y VAS PAS) mais bon, au moins l'expérience est fluide et on ne se retrouve jamais coincé bien longtemps.

Quel kiff d'avoir repris les guêtres et la super-suit de monsieur Freeman à nouveau, c'était bien cool.

----------


## Zerger

> *Darkest Dungeon*
> 
> 149 donjons parcourus, des trouzaines de compétences, synergies, règles planquées et techniques apprises dans la douleur, des dizaines de héros optimisés aux petits oignons dont un bon paquet sont morts.
> Et encore, je remercie le wiki pour m'avoir aidé à ne pas trop perdre devant certains boss...
> 
> Je suis vanné, mais heureux d'avoir enfin eu le cran de fouler "The Darkest Dungeon" (prononcé avec la voix de l'ancêtre).
> Et tout éprouvé que je suis, ma première action a été de relancer une partie avec les DLC.
> 
> Jeu maudit, tu vas sucer mon âme !


GG
Maintenant, bon pour courage pour la Cimson Court, c'est encore plus dur que le jeu de base  ::siffle::

----------


## pesos

Terminé *Quake* avec ses 2 extensions (via Darkplaces).

Les FPS solo de nos jours peuvent aller se rhabiller bien tranquillement, ils ne font pas le poids face aux jeux des 90's.

Il a tout pour lui, le gameplay et le feeling super nerveux, le level design de qualité, la DA simple mais efficace et le jeu a toujours un charme fou même de nos jours  ::wub::

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai entendu dire qu'il était pénible de bidouiller le jeu pour y jouer sur un PC moderne (hautes définitions et framerate débloqué) est-ce que c'est vrai ?

J'aimerais y jouer sans commencer par Quake 1.5  ::P:

----------


## pesos

Non rien de pénible, tu installe Darkplaces et c'est réglé en 2 minutes  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Ah ok merci, je m'étais penché sur la question un jour mais ce guide de Nofrag m'avait découragé. Je me prends déjà la tête pour AvP 2, je passerais à Quake après  ::): 

Dernière question si tu veux bien, sur Good Old Games pas mal des joueurs signalent un problème avec la musique originale qui serait absente ou présente à part dans des images disques. C'est réglé avec Darkplaces ?

----------


## pesos

La zik est absente effectivement. Je te laisse chercher sur les forum Steam, des mecs ont mis des liens vers les fichiers .ogg  :;):

----------


## Galgu

Fini *Yooka-Laylee and the Impossible Lair* offert gratuitement sur l'EGS a noël, en 13h. Je n'avais pas joué au premier devant les critiques.

Jeu de plateforme assez "détente", la découverte de la carte/des secrets/niveaux alternatifs est tres sympa. La musique nous berce bien.
Un truc un peu décalé: la fin complètement disproportionnée de difficulté. Si le jeu semble s'adresser a un public jeune, ils ne passeraient jamais le niveau final.

A jouer pour relax et sans prise de tête pour quelqu'un en manque de jeu de plateforme.

PS: Les résidus du premier avec les shitty friends "je mets des yeux sur n'importe quoi", genre des chariots de supermarché, c'est VRAIMENT moche et pas une bonne idée de design. Heureusement c'est assez discret sur cet épisode.

----------


## Jeckhyl

*Ori and the blind forest*

J'ai vachement aimé. En plus c'est le jeu auquel j'ai pu jouer avec les enfants (et leurs commentaires : "papa pourquoi t'es tombé ? Tu dois te con-cen-trer !") derrière moi.

Bon par contre quasiment 300 morts sur un premier run, c'est un peu beaucoup.

----------


## Sao

> Ah ok merci, je m'étais penché sur la question un jour mais ce guide de Nofrag m'avait découragé. Je me prends déjà la tête pour AvP 2, je passerais à Quake après 
> 
> Dernière question si tu veux bien, sur Good Old Games pas mal des joueurs signalent un problème avec la musique originale qui serait absente ou présente à part dans des images disques. C'est réglé avec Darkplaces ?


Pour AVP2, me semble que la version Steam fonctionnait bien, on avait fait du multi y'a une bonne dizaine d'années avec les canards (mais ça a ptêt changé depuis).




> *Ori and the blind forest*
> 
> J'ai vachement aimé. En plus c'est le jeu auquel j'ai pu jouer avec les enfants (et leurs commentaires : "papa pourquoi t'es tombé ? Tu dois te con-cen-trer !") derrière moi.
> 
> Bon par contre quasiment 300 morts sur un premier run, c'est un peu beaucoup.


 :^_^:  Haha oui, certains passages sont bien die and retry. Je me souviens de deux course poursuites au poil de cul qui m'avaient aussi fait grimper le compteur de morts.

----------


## Kaelis

> Pour AVP2, me semble que la version Steam fonctionnait bien, on avait fait du multi y'a une bonne dizaine d'années avec les canards (mais ça a ptêt changé depuis).


Ça serait plutôt le premier, le second n'est plus en vente à cause d'une histoire de droits (le grand classique des jeux Monolith). Je l'ai choppé d'occaz en boîte et dès l'installation c'est une galère  ::sad::

----------


## Kaelis

Sinon j'ai fini le mode histoire de *Rock of Ages*, étrange mélange de bowling et de tower-defense (en gros ?).

C'est très amusant : le pauvre Sisyphe en a ras le bol de remonter éternellement son rocher au sommet de sa montagne, se rend compte que c'est bien plus amusant de le faire dévaler la pente et (tant qu'il y est) décide d'aller rouler sur la tronche de grands personnages historiques à travers les âges.

Le but du jeu est simple : on contrôle un rocher qui doit atteindre le bas d'une descente avec le plus d'énergie possible pour fracasser la porte d'un château. Ça veut dire conserver sa vitesse et sa masse en évitant les pièges sur le chemin. Pièges installés par l'adversaire, qui doit descendre une pente identique de son côté... sur laquelle on va nous même installer des pièges pour protéger notre château.






C'est assez répétitif (mais court, moins de trois heures). L'humour rappelle évidemment les Monty Python et il faut dire que la présentation est très réussie.

Le jeu est rigolo, à faire par curiosité ou pour s'amuser. Après on peut peut-être directement commencer par le deuxième épisode ou attendre la sortie du troisième dans les mois qui viennent ?

----------


## Kompre

Le 2 est très sympa aussi. Plus maniable, plus joli, plus varié. Contrôler un gros boulet, ca casse pas trois pattes à un canard, mais c'est un plaisir immédiat. Qui est renforcé par le style visuel très original du 2ème. Les mondes sont inspirés / immergés dans les tableaux de Van Gogh, Dali ou de Munch, dans l'univers ensorcelé de Baba Yaga, ou une ambiance de vase grecque. Et ca en fait une expérience de jeu franchement mémorable. A défaut d'être longue ou de beaucoup se renouveler.

C'est pas clair si t'as fait le 2 ou pas. Mais si tu l'as pas fait, franchement tu peux y aller. Attends juste 1 mois ou deux, histoire de pas trop avoir l'impression de refaire la même chose ...

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai commencé le deuxième, ça a l'air très similaire au premier (je disais ça pour ceux qui n'en ferait qu'un seul). Je vais enchaîner, le tuto avec Napoléon (et en français !) je suis déjà conquis  ::happy2:: 

D'ailleurs c'est la première fois que je vois ça sur Steam : vu qu'il se joue en écran partagé, j'ai eu un pop-up pour me signaler que je pouvais inviter n'importe qui pour y jouer à deux. Je pensais que c'était encore en bêta ce truc  ::o:

----------


## azruqh

> Sinon j'ai fini le mode histoire de *Rock of Ages*, étrange mélange de bowling et de tower-defense (en gros ?).


Merci pour le retour Kaelis, tu viens de me rappeler que ce jeu m'intriguait depuis longtemps et j'avais failli l'oublier... Je tenterai de le chopper lors d'une grosse promo.

----------


## Clydopathe

* Human resource machine*

Encore un puzlle game tout mignon, mais celui est vraiment difficile sur la fin. C'est un jeu ou doit donner un jeu d'instructions à nos gugus pour qu'ils réalisent la tâche que leur chef leur donne (tri, suppression...). La première moitié se fait tout seul en une heure et demie, la seconde moitié j'ai mis plus de 6h à le réussir et ce sans faire toutes les énigmes facultatives.

Il faut savoir que c'est surtout des jeux de logique mathématiques ce qui m'a pas mal bloqué. Je jouais en parrallèle avec sa suite *7 billions humans* qui pour le plus est gros, plus profond et plus intéressant.

----------


## Silenius

*The Outer Worlds*

J'ai adoré le voyage. En mode Supernova .Perso famélique au possible mais avec un charme considérable. Pour les combats et la causette j'ai adoré Parvati la timide et Nyoka la frondeuse.
Terminé le jeu (niv 30 le max je pense?) en bon samaritain et en essayant de ne jamais combattre. Je suis passé totalement à côté du craft et des différentes armes par contre mais ce n'était pas mon but. A voir sur un second run du côté obscur de la force peut être.

Je pense être la cible parfaite pour ce jeu étant un apôtre du sacro saint Fallout New Vegas.  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Aaah j'ai enfin fini *Mad Max*, après 74 heures de jeu.
Achat très sympathique à 5 € après avoir vu le stream d'Izual, avant ça je ne pensais pas qu'il puisse être pour moi.

Dans l'ensemble je me suis amusé, je n'ai rien trouvé de raté ou insupportable, et pourtant au final je retiens surtout les petits détails qui m'auraient fait plus apprécier le jeu. C'est bizarre. Ce ne sont pas des défauts, beaucoup l'ont sans doute aimé tel qu'il est. C'est un avis très personnel.

D'abord une carte beaucoup trop grande, les paysages sont splendides, avec leurs petites variations caractéristiques, je n'ai pas aimé la dernière carte décharge/goudron dégueu, trop sombre mais c'est subjectif (et puis je commençais à en avoir marre du jeu, ça joue). 
Les décharges ennemies me donnaient envie de les explorer, pas pour la ferraille (monnaie du jeu) mais pour voir ce que les devs ont fait de l'environnement, il y a beaucoup de camps qui sont sympa à voir, on est loin du copier/coller auquel on pourrait s'attendre.
Les tempêtes sont marrantes, dangereuses, j'y ai vécu de bons moments.
Mais tout ça est trop, trop grand, trop nombreux.
Après 40 heures quand j'ai compris que j'étais encore loin de finir le jeu, j'ai abusé du voyage rapide comme jamais dans un monde ouvert. Dommage pour un jeu qui gère l'essence, les rencontres.

Sauf que les rencontres ennemies sont tellement trop nombreuses, ça en devient pénible et répétitif, au point de ne pas chercher à les abattre quand je pouvais me barrer, ou à spammer le "lance-roquettes" une fois disponible. Parce qu'en plus elles sont trop longues à abattre quand elles ont toutes un blindage. J'aurais bien aimé être en train de rouler quand je vois un nuage plus loin, une proie potentielle... ou c'est elle qui va me chasser ?   :Bave: 
Non les routes sont sillonnées d'armées roulantes, même si on est parait il dans un univers où l'essence est une ressource précieuse.

Et notre garage est à la hauteur de cette profusion. Beaucoup de véhicules mais tous inutiles, rien ne vaut notre voiture, ou celle avec le chien pour ses missions. Le reste n'apporte rien et c'est vraiment dommage, j'aurais aimé que la personnalisation influe plus la conduite en voyant ce qu'il y a d'autre.
Elle le fait d'une certaine façon, plus d'armure veut dire moins d'accélération, maniabilité etc... Mais c'est juste un ajustement sur notre modèle de voiture, alors que le buggy avec le chien est très agréable à conduire dans certains environnement.
J'aurais préféré vraiment moins de voitures (pour nous) mais que l'on soit intéressé à les conduire.

La personnalisation de Max c'est pareil, on ne se choisit pas un look, on prend juste le plus intéressant en défense, attaque...
Les systèmes d'essence, de balles (supposées rares) sont mal gérés, on a trop de tout et rapidement. Alors que les rares fois où c'est arrivé, 1 ou 2 fois, j'avais un truc à faire mais l'essence diminuait en plein territoire hostile, m'obligeant à tout laisser tomber pour trouver un bidon.
L'histoire reste classique mais j'ai été surpris par la fin, je pensais voir une fin heureuse. Non la femme et la filles meurent et pas dans les meilleurs conditions.

Mais en vrai je me suis amusé quand même, et si c'est juste un 1er jeu sur le thème c'est pas mal du tout, j'aimerais une vraie suite (pas une 1.5 par contre).

----------


## Amunt95

Merci beaucoup pour ce retour très complet, je vais me lancer dans l'aventure Mad Max alors  ::happy2::

----------


## akaraziel

> Aaah j'ai enfin fini *Mad Max*, après 74 heures de jeu.
> Achat très sympathique à 5 € après avoir vu le stream d'Izual, avant ça je ne pensais pas qu'il puisse être pour moi.
> 
> Dans l'ensemble je me suis amusé, je n'ai rien trouvé de raté ou insupportable, et pourtant au final je retiens surtout les petits détails qui m'auraient fait plus apprécier le jeu. C'est bizarre. Ce ne sont pas des défauts, beaucoup l'ont sans doute aimé tel qu'il est. C'est un avis très personnel.
> 
> D'abord une carte beaucoup trop grande, les paysages sont splendides, avec leurs petites variations caractéristiques, je n'ai pas aimé la dernière carte décharge/goudron dégueu, trop sombre mais c'est subjectif (et puis je commençais à en avoir marre du jeu, ça joue). 
> Les décharges ennemies me donnaient envie de les explorer, pas pour la ferraille (monnaie du jeu) mais pour voir ce que les devs ont fait de l'environnement, il y a beaucoup de camps qui sont sympa à voir, on est loin du copier/coller auquel on pourrait s'attendre.
> Les tempêtes sont marrantes, dangereuses, j'y ai vécu de bons moments.
> Mais tout ça est trop, trop grand, trop nombreux.
> ...


Je le dis à chaque fois, mais clairement y'a une bonne base, quelques ajustements à faire, et y'a moyen d'en faire une très bonne suite.  ::): 
Puis franchement, à moins de dix balles, c'est dommage de passer à côté.

----------


## Nono

> Dernière question si tu veux bien, sur Good Old Games pas mal des joueurs signalent un problème avec la musique originale qui serait absente ou présente à part dans des images disques. C'est réglé avec Darkplaces ?





> La zik est absente effectivement. Je te laisse chercher sur les forum Steam, des mecs ont mis des liens vers les fichiers .ogg


Tu peux aussi télécharger les images disques et les monter avec une appli style Daemon Tools Lite (je sais pas s'il y a mieux en gratuit pour ouvrir les .cue)

----------


## BentheXIII

Juste fini *TitanFall 2*  en mode Master. Je me suis vraiment bien amusé ! Le gameplay est pour le moins (très) nerveux, que ce soit à pied ou dans la boite de conserve. Le jeu regorge de bonnes idées de game design et de level design tout aussi inspiré 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mention spéciale au niveau de la base de recherche, du voyage dans le temps et du centre de communication 

. L'histoire tient sur un post-it mais la multiplication des moments de bravoure m'a tenu en haleine.

----------


## pesos

> Tu peux aussi télécharger les images disques et les monter avec une appli style Daemon Tools Lite (je sais pas s'il y a mieux en gratuit pour ouvrir les .cue)


Ouep mais c'est quand même plus pratique avec des fichiers je trouve  ::):

----------


## dridrilamenace

J'ai fini Uncharted 2 & 3 sur PS3.
Les graphismes sont joli (en tout cas c'est mon avis) même si ils ont presque 10 ans.
Bon ce sont des cover TPS, rien de transcendant à part la scène du train et le combat contre l'hélico (sur les toits de la ville) dans le 2.
L'histoire et bof mais les personnages sont attachants et les répliques rigolotes, on dirais Indiana Jones au XXIème siècle.
Ces jeux ont beau être moyen-bof je ne peut pas m'empêcher de les aimer, probablement à cause des répliques.
Pas sûre que je les refasse un jour cela dit.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Cthulhu Saves Christmas*. Rien de bien neuf pour les habitués des jeux du studio si ce n'est quelques rares modifications de gameplay. Les décors sont très bien foutus, les dialogues sympas et les combats aussi... mais c'est très répétitif. Mon conseil pour ceux qui veulent commencer une partie : ne prenez surtout pas le premier niveau de difficulté. J'ai hésité et j'aurais peut-être dû changer la difficulté en cours de partie (c'est possible).

----------


## pesos

Terminé *Half-Life²* avec 100% des achievements.

Je ne l'avais pas refait depuis bien 10 ans et c'est toujours aussi cool, bien qu'il m'ait paru un peu long sur la fin.

Place à Episode One maintenant !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Terminé *Half-Life²* avec 100% des achievements.
> 
> Je ne l'avais pas refait depuis bien 10 ans et c'est toujours aussi cool, bien qu'il m'ait paru un peu long sur la fin.
> 
> Place à Episode One maintenant !


À faire impérativement avec l'achievement demandant de le finir en ne tirant qu'une seule balle.  :;):

----------


## pesos

Je l'ai déjà celui-là, je l'avais fait sur mon run d'il y a 10 ans  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

*Prey: MoonCrash*, le DLC absolument génial d'un jeu absolument génial  ::wub:: 

Au final, ce qui m'a le plus laissé sur le cul, c'est son scénario. Car ils ont réussi à imbriquer une histoire dans un roguelite, et qui va doucement se révéler au fur et à mesure de notre progression.
J'ai du maté un paquet de fois la cinématique de mon personnage qui s'échappe via une sauvegarde informatique de son esprit, tout content d'avoir réussi, sans vraiment me poser de question.
Et puis, en accomplissant un objectif avec un autre personnage, on me dévoile un élément scénaristique qui me fait comprendre qu'il y a quelquechose qui cloche dans la précédente cinématique.
Et plus on accomplit d'objectifs, plus les éléments de l'histoire de mettent en place, on découvre les motivations de chacun, on commence à situer entre eux différents évènements importants.

La progression en tant que joueur est aussi maitrisée avec brio. Au début, la mission qui consiste à sauver tout le monde en même temps semble totalement impossible tellement il est facile de mourir sur la station lunaire. Et puis on est totalement perdu, on ne comprend rien à ce qui se passe autour de nous.
Puis petit à petit, on apprend à se localiser dans la station, on découvre des raccourcis, on apprend à contourner les monstres trop difficiles à tuer, on s'équipe plus efficacement.
Au final, j'étais vraiment surpris d'avoir fini le jeu "aussi tôt", je m'attendais à devoir passer encore pas mal d'heures à peaufiner mes plans pour faire échapper mes 5 prisonniers, auxquels j'ai fini par m'attacher. Mais le jeu s'arrête pile quand on n'a plus grand chose à apprendre et c'est très bien comme ça  ::): 

Bref, un jeu parfait, des pieds jusqu'au DLC !

----------


## FoxDy

*Remember Me*, après 10h de jeu. J'ai bien aimé, malgré son côté couloir et scrypté de bout en bout, le scénario est bien amené, l'univers plutôt riche et intéressant (qui aurait mérité qu'on s'y attarde davantage), une Néo-Paris crédible et un personnage principal attachant. En bref, une ballade fort sympathique. Le jeu n'est clairement pas exempt de défauts (assez rigide, caméra capricieuse par moment - heureusement assez rare, l'impossibilité d'explorer tant que ça), mais il est loin d'être décevant. Les combats ne m'ont pas déçus non plus, système de combo rythmé aux effets différents selon le placement choisi, adversaires pas toujours simples à battre (et ça c'est cool), méthodes particulières nécessaires pour battre certains ennemis... bref, y a mieux ailleurs (les Batman Arkham par exemple), mais c'était cool.

Fait sur PC, à la manette ; notamment pour les Memory Remix. En VF, très bien fichue. OST très sympa aussi.

Un jeu original de part son univers et l'idée qu'il exploite. Pas excellent, mais agréable quand on lui donne sa chance. J'étais bien contente de le terminer, cela dit. Je n'aurais pas aimé qu'il soit plus long.
Un bon jeu, attachant quelque part...

----------


## pesos

*Half-Life² Episode One* terminé, 100% des achievements. Sympa mais très court.

On attaque *Episode Two* ce week-end  ::P:

----------


## pikkpi

Avant d'attaquer Black Mesa je me suis refait* Half Life / Opposing Force / Blue Shift
*
J'y avais pas touché depuis genre 10 ans. Un constat : ça a vieilli ! Mais ça se joue toujours bien, malgré certains manquements du level design : j'ai du tourner en rond dans une dizaine d'endroits je pense.

Par contre encore ce qui a encore plus vieilli ben c'est le son. Surtout si on lance le jeu en vf, les pnjs ont plusieurs voix différentes.  En général ( même en anglais ) tous les sons en général sont super compressés avec cet effet d'echo caractéristique rendu encore pire depuis qu'ils ont viré l'eax/a3d en 2013. 
Du coup j'ai fini mais je viens de voir qu'il y a pas mal de modders qui ont fait des tentatives pour essayer de réintégrer un semblant de spatialisation du son, c'est à tester je pense pour ceux qui comptent les refaire.

----------


## pesos

T'as pas peur de faire une overdose ?

----------


## pikkpi

Bah je les ai fait pendant ces 2 dernières semaines pendant ma pause au boulot, franchement ça va, surtout que les addons sont super courts !

Je vais pas me refaire le 2 + Episodes tout de suite par contre  ::P:

----------


## Bibik

En vrac sur les dernières semaines :

*Blue Reflection* Le JRPG "magical girl" de Gust (série des Atelier). Bon jrpg avec un setting unique, c'est une sorte de *Persona* light uniquement avec un cast féminin. Evidemment, sans être un fan du genre magical girl, il faut s'immerger un peu dans l'univers et sans que ça soit un sombre à la manière d'un *Madoka Magica* il n'est pas pour autant niais. Pas mal de thèmes matures sont présentés dans la quête des "sentiments" des personnages, faisant écho de notre société. Une bonne chose est que ça ne se limite pas qu'aux sentiments négatifs (colère, angoisse, peur de l'autre etc...), des sentiments positifs sont aussi présentés ce qui permet au message du jeu d'être nuancé. Il y a tout de mêmes des thèmes assez surprenants qu'on ne rencontre jamais dans les JRPG comme cette fille qui s'inspire des _death march_ dans l'IT pour se parfaire au piano ou celle qui devient streameuse à succès mais voit son entourage et son comportement changer.

Comme pour beaucoup de jeux Gust, c'est artistiquement très soigné, de l'OST au chara design en passant par les détails de l'univers alternatif. Les combats de boss sont excellents et malheureusement sont à l'opposé des combats réguliers et des quêtes assez insipides et répétitives. De même, l'univers alternatif se décline en 4 paysages possibles seulement, ce qui est assez lassant pour un JRPG d'une quarantaine d'heures.
On sent aussi le manque de moyens consacré à ce jeu, niche de chez niche. On sent l'amour qui a été mis dedans dans tout le travail préparatoire cependant le jeu recycle énormément ses éléments et le côté persona se limite à visiter le collège qui n'est pas très grand. Les sorties extérieures se limitent au personnages dans des plans fixes. 

Enfin, le gros point noir pour moi c'est le portage de Koei-tecmo qui est dégueulasse. Le jeu se lance toujours sur l'écran secondaire (il faut utiliser Borderless gaming pour contrer ça), la résolution doit être modifiée dans les fichiers de config, c'est une horreur surtout pour un jeu tarifé hors promo à 60 balles. Clairement, Koei-Tecmo ne fait pas beaucoup d'effort pour son catalogue de jeux de niche.



*Muv-Luv (extra et unlimited)* L'une des franchises VN les plus connues, arrivées sur pc après un kickstarter réussi. La première partie est une comédie romantique typée anime jap (avec son lot de situations farfelues et de personnages barrés) qui est à mon sens la partie la moins sexy chocolat de l'ensemble (même sans être débutant du genre j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait des arcs plutôt longs et pas forcément utiles au développement des sentiments). Cependant, c'est un passage nécessaire pour appréhender la suite, car comme toute grande saga, l'attachement à l'univers et aux personnages renforce l'impact émotionnel des suites. 

J'ai donc mis longtemps à finir ne serait-ce qu'une seule route de Muv-Luv Extra puis j'ai embrayé directement sur Unlimited. Et là, forcément, j'ai commencé à prendre mon pied car on passe de la romcom classique du début 2000 à une histoire sci-fi + epic + drama qui renverse les tables tout en conservant les mêmes personnages (et leurs traits de caractère). Plus cours que le premier, Unlimited se présente toutefois comme le hors-d’œuvre (et un épisode préparatoire qui laisse beaucoup de questions en suspens) avant le plat de résistance qui est *Muv-Luv Alternative*. 



*Gal*Gun double peace* railshooter pervy dans le plus pur style "wtf what did you do japan ?", assez facile dans l'ensemble à la souris, ça se corse sur tous les mini-jeux ecchis où évidemment le tuto ne mentionne pas le jeu à le souris et les tooltips sont minimalistes. Une fois le problème contourné à grand coup de moteur de recherche, on rigole bien sur les possibles routes ouvertes pour élire l'élue de son cœur, il y a même une route "_why not both ?_ même si ces pervers de jap n'ont rien inventés, Bioware l'ayant déjà fait. C'est assez fun, à voir la si lassitude de refaire 6 fois le jeu pour découvrir toutes les ending possible ne m'atteint pas avant !

----------


## Daedaal

Fini (les deux fins de) *Green Hell*.  :Emo: 

La narration est impeccable même si le scénar tient sur un postit. Tout en cutscenes figées que tu explores, révélant le déroulé de l'histoire avec un moteur unity tout à fait satisfaisant. Pour les cutscenes je veux dire. Mention spéciale au moment où tu glisses dans une gigantesque fosse commune à ciel ouvert dans laquelle les cadavres d'une épidémie mondiale sont entassés.

La jungle -donc 99% du jeu- est quand à elle simplement somptueuse (comme toujours avec un petit reshade dessus). Les effets de flotte sont bluffants, le monde arrive à rendre le côté unique mais pas tant que ça de la forêt. Tu as souvent l'impression d'être passé par là, mais en fait non, tu le réalises grâce à quelques détails...
Et le challenge est assez présent pour que même quand tu penses avoir tout géré, tu découvres de nouvelles choses ou tu te prend un croco sur la tronche/une blessure qui s'infecte... Bref, sans être tout le temps en danger on apprend vite à ne rien négliger parce qu'une connerie d'araignée peut être fatale à court terme.

Le craft/building est plus que correct avec l'ajout des huttes à étages mais pas encore super équilibré (le coût des murs est exorbitant). Ça reste suffisant pour contenter la Valérie Damidot/Stéphane Plazza qui est en vous. Monter une petite cahutte autonome avec les pièges/cultures kivontbien pour toujours avoir a bouffer constitue une satisfaction en soi, même si elle n'est pas du tout nécessaire pour finir le jeu.

Bref, j'ai du y passer environ 250 heures jusqu'ici dont je ne regrette aucune bouffée de chlorophylle virtuelle.  :Emo:

----------


## Drakkoone

> *Muv-Luv (extra et unlimited)* L'une des franchises VN les plus connues, arrivées sur pc après un kickstarter réussi. La première partie est une comédie romantique typée anime jap (avec son lot de situations farfelues et de personnages barrés) qui est à mon sens la partie la moins sexy chocolat de l'ensemble (même sans être débutant du genre j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait des arcs plutôt longs et pas forcément utiles au développement des sentiments). Cependant, c'est un passage nécessaire pour appréhender la suite, car comme toute grande saga, l'attachement à l'univers et aux personnages renforce l'impact émotionnel des suites. 
> 
> J'ai donc mis longtemps à finir ne serait-ce qu'une seule route de Muv-Luv Extra puis j'ai embrayé directement sur Unlimited. Et là, forcément, j'ai commencé à prendre mon pied car on passe de la romcom classique du début 2000 à une histoire sci-fi + epic + drama qui renverse les tables tout en conservant les mêmes personnages (et leurs traits de caractère). Plus cours que le premier, Unlimited se présente toutefois comme le hors-d’œuvre (et un épisode préparatoire qui laisse beaucoup de questions en suspens) avant le plat de résistance qui est *Muv-Luv Alternative*.


Alternative est vraiment excellent, tout le reste de Muv Luv ne sert qu'à amener Alternative. Il est parfois un peu long, il n'y a aucun choix significatif, qu'une seule route, et le héros est parfois un peu pénible, mais le scénar et l'univers sont vraiment maitrisés.

----------


## Zerger

Fini *Ape Out*, le jeu est assez court mais il se termine pile quand on commence à en avoir un peu marre, donc c'est pas plus mal.
Pas sûr de vouloir continuer en difficile, le jeu m'en a déjà bien fait bavé en normal  ::ninja:: 
J'en ai déjà pas mal parlé y'a pas longtemps sur le topic des jeux en cours, choppé à bas prix (ou gratos  ::siffle:: ), c'est une expérience très sympathique et je ne dirais pas non à une suite plus étoffée!

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Fini *Ape Out*, le jeu est assez court mais il se termine pile quand on commence à en avoir un peu marre, donc c'est pas plus mal.
> Pas sûr de vouloir continuer en difficile, le jeu m'en a déjà bien fait bavé en normal 
> J'en ai déjà pas mal parlé y'a pas longtemps sur le topic des jeux en cours, choppé à bas prix (ou gratos ), c'est une expérience très sympathique et je ne dirais pas non à une suite plus étoffée!


L'avant dernier niveau (le dernier du bateau) est assez relou. J'ai dû recommencer au moins 50 fois avant d'y arriver.

Mais sinon j'ai trouvé la difficulté bien dosée. Le jeu aurait gagné à proposer un peu plus de variété dans l'utilisation de l'environnement et plus d'ennemis différents, mais sinon c'était une bonne surprise.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais de manière générale, les niveaux sur le bateaux sont trop random je trouve. Soit tu te retrouves dans de grands espaces dégagés et tu prends cher parce que tu ne peux absolument rien faire, soit tu enchaines les conteneurs dans lesquels tu peux te cacher et tu kittes les gardes.

----------


## Esotsm

Terminé "Vaporum" en 12h, le "Legend of Grimrock" steampunk et c'était vraiment aussi bien que son modèle. Je recommande, bien plus que "Star Crawlers" qui est sensiblement sur le même mode de déplacement case par case mais dans l'espace.

----------


## Jeckhyl

*Vaporum* il y a une ambiance quand même assez unique.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bah je les ai fait pendant ces 2 dernières semaines pendant ma pause au boulot, franchement ça va, surtout que les addons sont super courts !
> 
> Je vais pas me refaire le 2 + Episodes tout de suite par contre


Tu as aussi *Azure Sheep*, mode non officiel, qui enterre violemment les addons du premier Half Life. Il est super long, des fois un peu maladroit, mais putain, il vaut vraiment le coup.(j'ai souvenir que Joystick avait fait un papier avec interview des createurs à l'époque)

----------


## Mordicus

> Terminé "Vaporum" en 12h, le "Legend of Grimrock" steampunk et c'était vraiment aussi bien que son modèle. Je recommande, bien plus que "Star Crawlers" qui est sensiblement sur le même mode de déplacement case par case mais dans l'espace.


J'ai cru comprendre que le jeu faisait moins la part belle aux puzzles que Grimrock ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order*

Bon ben c'était franchement super. Le côté Uncharted se ressent, mais on est plus au niveau d'un Uncharted 3 que du 4. C'est franchement passable pour un jeu sorti en 2019. Tu sens que les devs ont dui suivre un sacré cahier des charges et qu'ils manquaient de pratique.

Mais les mélanges de genre fonctionnent très bien, la difficulté est bien dosé, le scénario vaut le coup, les clins d'oeil sont bien trouvés. Et surtout, pas de microtransaction à la con, qu'est-ce que ca fait plaisir...

----------


## pikkpi

> Tu as aussi *Azure Sheep*, mode non officiel, qui enterre violemment les addons du premier Half Life. Il est super long, des fois un peu maladroit, mais putain, il vaut vraiment le coup.(j'ai souvenir que Joystick avait fait un papier avec interview des createurs à l'époque)


Merci, j'ai mis ça sous le coude !

----------


## pesos

*Half-Life² Episode Two*, 100% des achievements.

Là c'était vraiment casse-couilles. Entre l'achievement du nain et celui des larves à exploser ça m'a franchement gavé. Je ne suis pas du genre à me forcer à faire ça, mais là je sais pas j'avais envie. Au moins c'est fait, on passe à autre chose.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai réussi mon premier run 4 îles sur *Into the Breach*.
Ce jeu est tellement gratifiant quand toutes les actions s'enchaînent parfaitement dans de superbes combinaisons  ::): 
ET il y a tellement d'armes, de tactiques à découvrir  ::wub:: 

Je crois qu'il est en train de détrôner FTL dans mon coeur!

par contre, j'avais lu que le jeu était assez court mais quand je vois toutes les squads et achievements à obtenir, il y a quand même de faire pour un bon bout de temps !

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Half-Life² Episode Two*, 100% des achievements.
> 
> Là c'était vraiment casse-couilles. Entre l'achievement du nain et celui des larves à exploser ça m'a franchement gavé. Je ne suis pas du genre à me forcer à faire ça, mais là je sais pas j'avais envie. Au moins c'est fait, on passe à autre chose.


Je me rappelais plus celui du nain, c'est vrai qu'il était naze, il sautait tout le temps du véhicule en marche...

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai réussi mon premier run 4 îles sur *Into the Breach*.
> Ce jeu est tellement gratifiant quand toutes les actions s'enchaînent parfaitement dans de superbes combinaisons 
> ET il y a tellement d'armes, de tactiques à découvrir 
> 
> Je crois qu'il est en train de détrôner FTL dans mon coeur!
> 
> par contre, j'avais lu que le jeu était assez court mais quand je vois toutes les squads et achievements à obtenir, il y a quand même de faire pour un bon bout de temps !


J'en ai eu pour une quarantaine d'heures à récupérer tous les achievements. Excellent jeu, bien meilleur qu'FTL selon moi, auquel j'ai jamais vraiment accroché, à cause d'une dimension aléatoire beaucoup trop présente.

----------


## wiotts

J'ai adoré Into the Breach, mais pas du tout le système d'achievements pour débloquer les squads.
Là, il ne me reste que la dernière squad à débloquer (donc celle où il faut les 100% achievements), et franchement, autant certains se débloquent "naturellement" en jouant, pour d'autres il faut faire un run exprès pour cela en ne jouant pas la victoire, et ça, ça m'a un peu refroidi.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai pas trop regardé les conditions des différents achievements, mais c'était déjà un peu le cas dans FTL. Bon je verrrais bien, je vais déjà essayer de réussir des runs avec les 4-5 squads que je viens de débloquer

----------


## PG 13

ITB  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

Je me suis dit l' autre jour, tiens je lancerais bien un run en normal... cette peignée  :Facepalm:

----------


## wiotts

Oui, mais ce jeu  juste pour les moments ou "arghh, j'ai 5 bâtiments attaqués en même temps, plus un mech enchevêtré pour lequel je dois utiliser une action, c'est impossible !", et qu'après 50 simulations tu arrives à t'en sortir !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Tant que je suis à fond dedans et que je garde le rythme... Dès que je laisse passer quelques mois, je retrouve pratiquement mon niveau de débutant si j'y rejoue.
Je dois avoir la dynamique pour y jouer correctement, mais j'adore aussi.

----------


## Zerger

C'est vrai qu'il y a énormément de choses à savoir et à garder en mémoire pour pouvoir s'en sortir convenablement. Du coup, les grandes pauses ne doivent pas aider  ::P:

----------


## pesos

> Je me rappelais plus celui du nain, c'est vrai qu'il était naze, il sautait tout le temps du véhicule en marche...


Horrible. Le pire étant le passage ou t'es poursuivi par l'hélico  :tired:

----------


## FericJaggar

> Horrible. Le pire étant le passage ou t'es poursuivi par l'hélico


Avec la gare de marchandises ? Merci de me rappeler ce traumatisme, j'avais pourtant réussi à oublier ce foutu hélico après toutes ces années  ::|:

----------


## pesos

Pardon aux familles mais j'avais besoin de partager ma douleur  ::trollface::

----------


## FericJaggar

> Pardon aux familles mais j'avais besoin de partager ma douleur


Ça m'a donné envie d'y rejouer tiens. Mais sans le nain  ::ninja::  de toute façon j'ai déjà les succès.

----------


## KiwiX

*Wolfenstein : Youngblood* 

Pas convaincu au début puis on prend du niveau et ça devient violent. J'ai passé 6/8h dessus, il me reste quelques missions secondaires et le jeu est assez intelligent pour ne donner accès au postgame après la cinématique finale donc je vais peut-être nettoyer dans les coins.
A noter que le RTX est pas désagréable, le jeu est très propre... Et fluide !

----------


## Bobbin

Je viens de finir un nouveau run de Dark Souls Remastered, cette fois avec un sorcier. 

Je connais déjà bien le jeu donc ça a été plus vite que la première fois (~15-20 heures). Le gameplay se renouvelle suffisamment par rapport au combat mêlée pour que ça justifie de se refaire le jeu je trouve. J'ai passé un bon moment même si c'est quand même moins mémorable quand tu sais à quoi t'attendre. Pas mal de zones sont beaucoup plus faciles en tant que sorcier, notamment parce qu'on attaque à distance.

La plupart des boss (Ornstein & Smough, Manus, Artorias, etc.) sont plus faciles quand on a une baguette qui tire des petits lasers bleus, par contre certains sont plus durs (les Four Kings m'ont donné du fil à retordre, et surtout, surtout, le Capra Demon est une horreur absolue pour les lanceurs de sorts). 

Les zones post-Anor Londo sont finalement moins casse couilles que dans mon souvenir, quand on sait où aller dans le Tombeau des Géants, Blighttown ou Izalith, on peut les faire en courant et c'est tout de suite moins relou. Le Bed of Chaos par contre est toujours une purge infâme.

Bref Dark Souls est toujours une putain de drogue quoi. J'vais ptet acheter Nioh ou Sekiro pour me prendre un shot.

----------


## Blackogg

> La plupart des boss (Ornstein & Smough, Manus, Artorias, etc.) sont plus faciles quand on a une baguette qui tire des petits lasers bleus, par contre certains sont plus durs (les Four Kings m'ont donné du fil à retordre, et surtout, surtout, le Capra Demon est une horreur absolue pour les lanceurs de sorts).


Capra est une horreur absolue tout court MAIS il est sensible au sort de leurre  ::): . 
Donc faut serrer les fesses et espèrer que le channel se finisse à temps, mais ensuite il est gratuit  ::P:

----------


## Bobbin

> Capra est une horreur absolue tout court


Lors de mon run tank + mêlée je l'ai fait après Sif et la forêt donc j'avais déjà un level assez avancé, en un coup d'espadon j'ai tué les deux chiens et je lui ai réglé son compte assez vite sans perdre de vie. Du coup je ne m'étais pas bien rendu compte de sa difficulté.

----------


## Blackogg

> Lors de mon run tank + mêlée je l'ai fait après Sif et la forêt donc j'avais déjà un level assez avancé, en un coup d'espadon j'ai tué les deux chiens et je lui ai réglé son compte assez vite sans perdre de vie. Du coup je ne m'étais pas bien rendu compte de sa difficulté.


Ah oui si on le contourne et qu'on y revient plus tard il est plus simple  :^_^:

----------


## Cabfire

Je le refais également, j'ai first try capa, j'avoue, j'etais content de moi ^^

----------


## ShotMaster

Ce combat le boss c'est la caméra hein, pas le machin avec des cornes au milieu de l'arène.

----------


## Cabfire

Bah en jouant unlock, tu as 0 problème. Enfin faut gérer les chiens quand même évidemment.

----------


## Momock

C'est un purge pour les noobs parceque tu ne sais pas qu'il vaut mieux unlock contre les gros ennemis et tu ne sais pas pour les i-frames des roulades. Une fois que t'es au courrant il est fastoche.

----------


## Zerger

C'est quoi le souci avec le lock dans les souls?

----------


## Zodex

> C'est quoi le souci avec le lock dans les souls?


Le problème principal c'est que ça rend la caméra folle. Et puis avec peu de pratique c'est plus facile d'anticiper les coups et mouvements des ennemis et boss et de se placer efficacement par rapport à eux quand tu es "libre".

----------


## pipoop

J'ai balance des bombes par dessus le muret pour dégommer les chiens avant d'y aller

----------


## Herr Peter

> C'est quoi le souci avec le lock dans les souls?


Dans Dark Souls 3, le verrouillage s'annule très rapidement et de manière assez arbitraire. Dans les situations tendues, ça peut pas mal agacer.

----------


## Zerger

Ah oui, purée, j'avais oublié tous ces p** de moment de rage à cause de ça !!

----------


## Cabfire

Unlock tu peux aussi littéralement courir derrière le boss pour lui faire fail pas mal de chose et punir tranquillou.

----------


## Gorillaz

Les gens qui verrouillent les cibles, ce sont ceux qui jouent à la manette ? Parce que perso je joue justement au clavier+souris pour ne pas avoir à me soucier du lock, que je trouve horrible dans la plupart des jeux ...

----------


## Kaelis

Eh ben, finir les Souls sans lock... t'as du mérite !

----------


## Gorillaz

Oula non, je posais la question de façon générale.
J'ai jamais joué aux Dark Souls  ::P: 
Du coup tu me mets le doute : on parle bien du fait de verrouiller un ennemi pour que la caméra le garde toujours à l'écran ?

----------


## Kaelis

Oui c'est bien ça  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

Ah ouais, pour moi c'est un truc complètement rédhibitoire !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Les gens qui verrouillent les cibles, ce sont ceux qui jouent à la manette ? Parce que perso je joue justement au clavier+souris pour ne pas avoir à me soucier du lock, que je trouve horrible dans la plupart des jeux ...


Jouer à DS au clavier/souris ça c'est hardcore !

----------


## FericJaggar

> Jouer à DS au clavier/souris ça c'est hardcore !


J'ai pensé la même chose. Faut vraiment aimer se faire du mal à ce niveau-là  ::ninja:: 
Sinon pour les TPS je suis d'accord avec lui, sauf HITMAN et HITMAN 2 où les fusillades sont anedoctiques (voire un échec de mon point de vue), du coup je préfère y jouer à la manette. Mais pour tout ce qui est combat au corps à corps la manette c'est quand même chouette.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Jouer à DS au clavier/souris ça c'est hardcore !


Ah ? DS est un grand vide dans ma culture vidéoludique, du coup quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi ?
À mes yeux de profane, ça ressemble à un truc à la Witcher / Assassin's Creed / any action RPG ... et je joue à ces jeux au clavier souris !
Cela dit je suis ptet pas normal, j'ai une sacro sainte horreur de la vue au stick droit, du coup je sors même pas la manette pour la série des Arkham  ::unsure::

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> Ah ? DS est un grand vide dans ma culture vidéoludique, du coup quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi ?


Parce que la caméra est aux fraises et qu'il faut trés souvent la diriger soi même, et qu'elle n'est pas automatiquement alignée sur l'orientation de ton perso.
De plus, le controle du perso influe sur la trajectoire des coups, et certains coups déplacent le perso voir modifie son orientation. 

Le jeu propose 2 modes de caméras : un ciblé où la camera va toujours essayé de centrer sur l'écran l'ennemis pris en cible (quitte à se foutre dans le mur n'est ce pas Sekiro et ton ninja violet), forçant ton personnage à tourner autour (et dans dark soul 1 tu ne peux faire des roulades que sur les axes nord sud est ouest donc je te laisse imagine la restriction assez importante que ca occasionne quand ton orientation est figé sur un axe central), mais l'avantage c'est que tu vas taper sur l'ennemi sans avoir besoin d'orienter ton coup, ce qui aide beaucoup sur pas mal d'armes.
L'autre mode est le mode libre sans ciblage. Liberté totale de mouvement. Par contre, il faut orienter tes attaques pour ne pas taper à coter de l'ennemi (un problème assez récurrent sur les armes lourdes et lente) et te faire péter en deux. L'avantage c'est que dans beaucoup de situation c'est plus facile d'esquiver et de taper des bouts de pieds qui dépassent tout en restant à l'abri, là où le mode ciblé rend délicat certaines esquives contre des grosses attaques ou des combats de groupe.

Quand tu jongles entre ces deux aspects (et tu en as besoin dans dark souls, surtout avec certaines armes), tu as TRÈS vite fait de te retrouver avec la caméra qui zoom sur le cul d'un zombie à ta droite pendant que ton perso fait une roulade dans le précipice en hors champs alors que tu voulais juste esquiver une flèche...

Je ne pense pas que ca soit plus hardcore de jouer au clavier souris, un habitué des jeux 3ieme personne au clavier souris (Tomb Raider, etc) ne sera pas dépaysé. Mais je trouve que ce genre de jeu est bien plus adapté à la manette où il est plus simple de coordonnés efficacement les mouvements de caméra avec le déplacement du personnage.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ah ? DS est un grand vide dans ma culture vidéoludique, du coup quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi ?
> À mes yeux de profane, ça ressemble à un truc à la Witcher / Assassin's Creed / any action RPG ... et je joue à ces jeux au clavier souris !
> Cela dit je suis ptet pas normal, j'ai une sacro sainte horreur de la vue au stick droit, du coup je sors même pas la manette pour la série des Arkham


Je suis pas un grand connaisseur de DS non plus, mais le portage PC étant merdique, le support clavier/souris est très sommaire et nécessite à minima un mod pour fonctionner correctement. Je crois que le souci est réglé sur la version Remastered.
Après ça reste un jeu développé pour la manette à la base, c'est juste bien plus pratique d'y jouer comme ça.

Perso je suis aussi un gros adepte du clavier/souris, mais j'avoue que pour les TPS en général je préfère maintenant la manette (sauf TW3 que j'ai fait au clavier/souris)

----------


## Nehluxhes

> La plupart des boss (Ornstein & Smough, Manus, Artorias, etc.) sont plus faciles quand on a une baguette qui tire des petits lasers bleus, par contre certains sont plus durs (les Four Kings m'ont donné du fil à retordre, et surtout, surtout, le Capra Demon est une horreur absolue pour les lanceurs de sorts).


J'ai commencé par le premier DS avec un sorcier, et je suis mort une bonne quarantaine de fois sur O&S, et une vingtaine sur Artorias, alors que les 4 rois je les ai eu du 2ème coup (et quasi first try, je me suis un peu relâché sur la fin), du coup je ne sais pas trop quoi penser de ça  ::ninja:: 
(Bon le Capra lui oui c'était une purge)

----------


## Kompre

*Shovel Knight: King of Cards*

J'ai pris mon temps, car c'est un vrai petit bijou cette campagne, et j'avais pas envie de voir la fin. Mais malgré la quantité impressionnante de contenu dans cette campagne, il a fallu que je me résoude à me faire le boss de fin. Et évidemment la vidéo de fin était encore très drôle.

Je recommande vraiment chaudement. Toutes les campagnes de Shovel Knight valent le détour, pour peu que vous aimiez le jeu de base. Elles offrent chacune une expérience vraiment différente et super intéressante. Et celle de King of Cards est clairement la plus généreuse. Que des nouveaux niveaux vraiment superbes (si on aime les gros pixels) avec des thèmes originaux et encore plus d'idées de level design que dans Shovel of Hope. Plus un jeu de carte vraiment bien foutu. J'ai pas l'habitude de poncer les 100% du contenu d'un jeu, mais là j'en suis vraiment pas loin ..

Je sais pas si Canard PC va pouvoir la tester. Mais c'est comme un jeu séparé pour le coup là. Dire que c'est offert gratos dans le Treasure Trove Bundle ...  ::P:

----------


## pikkpi

> *Shovel Knight: King of Cards*
> 
> J'ai pris mon temps, car c'est un vrai petit bijou cette campagne, et j'avais pas envie de voir la fin. Mais malgré la quantité impressionnante de contenu dans cette campagne, il a fallu que je me résoude à me faire le boss de fin. Et évidemment la vidéo de fin était encore très drôle.


T'as fait le _True Last Boss_ j'espère !

----------


## Kompre

Je crois que j'y suis allé une fois oui ... si c'est bien du même truc qu'on parle ! Et je me suis fait méchamment refaire les fesses !  ::P: 

Mais on peut dire que j'ai été surpris.. Je vois pas comme j'aurais pas venu venir celui là lol !!  ::XD::

----------


## znokiss

> Jouer à DS au clavier/souris ça c'est hardcore !


J'étais au clavier/souris lors de ma partie et j'ai pas trouvé ça spécialement chaud. 
Bon, après, le fait que j'ai calé contre Capra et que j'ai fini par laisser tomber le jeu (plus par manque de temps que par difficulté) est peut-être une conséquence du c/s.

----------


## Bobbin

> J'ai commencé par le premier DS avec un sorcier, et je suis mort une bonne quarantaine de fois sur O&S, et une vingtaine sur Artorias, alors que les 4 rois je les ai eu du 2ème coup (et quasi first try, je me suis un peu relâché sur la fin), du coup je ne sais pas trop quoi penser de ça 
> (Bon le Capra lui oui c'était une purge)


En fait j'avais pas la magie Masse d'Armes chercheuse quand j'ai commencé le boss. C'est le fait de me heurter à un mur qui m'a fait chercher un peu.

Idem pour Manus, je l'ai battu assez facilement une fois que j'ai été chercher le catalyseur de Logan + les sorts de cristal.

----------


## Ginfizz

> *Shovel Knight: King of Cards*
> 
> J'ai pris mon temps, car c'est un vrai petit bijou cette campagne, et j'avais pas envie de voir la fin. Mais malgré la quantité impressionnante de contenu dans cette campagne, il a fallu que je me résoude à me faire le boss de fin. Et évidemment la vidéo de fin était encore très drôle.
> 
> Je recommande vraiment chaudement. Toutes les campagnes de Shovel Knight valent le détour, pour peu que vous aimiez le jeu de base. Elles offrent chacune une expérience vraiment différente et super intéressante. Et celle de King of Cards est clairement la plus généreuse. Que des nouveaux niveaux vraiment superbes (si on aime les gros pixels) avec des thèmes originaux et encore plus d'idées de level design que dans Shovel of Hope. Plus un jeu de carte vraiment bien foutu. J'ai pas l'habitude de poncer les 100% du contenu d'un jeu, mais là j'en suis vraiment pas loin ..
> 
> Je sais pas si Canard PC va pouvoir la tester. Mais c'est comme un jeu séparé pour le coup là. Dire que c'est offert gratos dans le Treasure Trove Bundle ...


Ça fait plaisir à lire  ::):  Je compte me faire les épisodes petit à petit, comme des bonbons sucrés en alternance avec d'autres jeux (le prochain sur la liste est Specter of Torment), et c'est cool de savoir que la qualité va crescendo  ::): 

PS: 


> il a fallu que je me *résoude* à me faire le boss de fin.


Parce que tu t'es fait "dessouder" par le boss précédent ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

*RDR2*

C'était beau. C'était émouvant. Clairement mon GOTY 2019.

----------


## znokiss

> Parce que tu t'es fait "dessouder" par le boss précédent ?


 :^_^:

----------


## Kompre

> Parce que tu t'es fait "dessouder" par le boss précédent ?


 ::XD:: 

Je viens de vérifier et effectivement j'ai été un peu créatif sur ce coup là... Mais la bonne conjugaison est ignoble ! D'ailleurs même l'auto-correct de Windows n'a pas su me la sortir !

Alors Ginfizz, comme tu fais le malin, vas-y: c'est quoi le subjonctif imparfait de résoudre ?  ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

que je me résolusse !?

----------


## banditbandit

> *Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order*
> 
> Bon ben c'était franchement super. 
> ...
> 
> Mais les mélanges de genre fonctionnent très bien, la difficulté est bien dosé, le scénario vaut le coup, les clins d'oeil sont bien trouvés. Et surtout, pas de microtransaction à la con, qu'est-ce que ca fait plaisir...


Souligner l'absence de microtransactions sur un jeu solo (à moins qu'il y ait du online), ça me parait pas très recevable comme argument.

----------


## Blackogg

> Souligner l'absence de microtransactions sur un jeu solo (à moins qu'il y ait du online), ça me parait pas très recevable comme argument.


Et pourtant.
Shadow of War, Deus Ex 4, les derniers Assassin's Creed ... Ils ont tous tenté le coup  ::|:

----------


## FericJaggar

Si on est à trouver ça positif qu'ils n'intègrent pas ce genre de saloperie, c'est que l'industrie est tombée vraiment bas  ::|:

----------


## Ginfizz

> Je viens de vérifier et effectivement j'ai été un peu créatif sur ce coup là... Mais la bonne conjugaison est ignoble ! D'ailleurs même l'auto-correct de Windows n'a pas su me la sortir !
> 
> Alors Ginfizz, comme tu fais le malin, vas-y: c'est quoi le subjonctif imparfait de résoudre ?


Pas besoin du subjectif imparfait, le subjectif présent est suffisant dans ce cas : "il a fallu que je me résolve à me faire le boss de fin"  :;): 

... mais encore eût-il fallu que tu le susses (je ne parle pas du boss)  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

> Si on est à trouver ça positif qu'ils n'intègrent pas ce genre de saloperie, c'est que l'industrie est tombée vraiment bas


Tu préfères qu'on trouve ça comment ?  ::huh::  Ah : "normal" !  ::wacko::

----------


## Kompre

> que je me résolusse !?


Ouaip !  :;): 





> ... mais encore eût-il fallu que tu le susses (je ne parle pas du boss)


Malheureusement je crois pas que ça soit une option !  ::XD::  Comment il est dur ce combat ... Je viens de faire quelques essais de plus.  ::cry:: 

Heureusement que c'est pas le boss final !

----------


## Nono

> Ça m'a donné envie d'y rejouer tiens. Mais sans le nain  de toute façon j'ai déjà les succès.


Et y'a pas moyen de faire spawner le nain en toute fin de jeu ?

----------


## FericJaggar

> Et y'a pas moyen de faire spawner le nain en toute fin de jeu ?


D-d-d-de...tricher tu veux dire ???
Non, en fait j'en sais rien, mais peut-être qu'il y a moyen ? Des petits malins ont bien dû y penser.

----------


## jeanviens

*Pikuniku*

Un petit jeu pas très long (un peu plus de 2 heures d'après steam), mais mignon, plein de bonne humeur, assez facile (sauf 1 ou 2 passages un tout petit peu plus relou). Défaut ? Un peu court quand même.
Pour le prix actuel sur steam (-92%) c'est une bonne pioche.

----------


## Nono

> Sinon pour les TPS je suis d'accord avec lui, sauf HITMAN et HITMAN 2 où les fusillades sont anedoctiques (voire un échec de mon point de vue), du coup je préfère y jouer à la manette. Mais pour tout ce qui est combat au corps à corps la manette c'est quand même chouette.


Y'a Sleeping Dogs dans la même situation, ou la manette suffit, vu le peu de gunfights qu'on a à faire.

----------


## calixie

Jamais je ne fnirai moonstone 'le jeu que j'ai le plus lancé) que ce soit sur amiga ou pc, il faut tjs que le jeu plante, crash, je suis maudit.

----------


## barbarian_bros

*Rise of the Tomb Raider* que je me suis décidé à lancer quand j'ai vu que j'aurais le suivant dans un Humble Monthly.

C'est du 'more of the same' du reboot de 2013, en mieux optimisé (c'est plus fluide avec plus d'options graphiques activées alors que j'ai pas changé de carte graphique) et en moins malsain : Lara ne passe pas son temps à gémir lors de morts atroces en gros plan.
J'ai passé une poignée d'heures bien agréables (un peu moins d'une trentaine) à suivre Lara dans sa quête d'un artefact surpuissant convoité par une société secrète ultra violente (je sais, c'est le scénar d'une bonne moitié des jeux TR).
Mais comme le précédent, c'est un jeu que je ne relancerais probablement jamais et, comme dans le précédent, j'ai zappé pas mal de 'défis' (et probablement raté le déclenchement de certains) car j'ai autre chose à foutre de mes journées que de me refaire une map dans tous les sens pour trouver une putain d'affiche à bruler ou un lapin à décrocher d'une corde.
J'ai aussi ragé quelques fois après les contrôles quand Lara ne saute pas dans la bonne direction et va s'écraser 20m plus bas au lieu de s'accrocher à une corniche... (mais on est loin des contrôles catastrophiques et de la caméra folle des premiers épisodes).

Bref, l'équivalent ludique d'un bon gros blockbuster décérébré, content de l'avoir fait une fois et au suivant...

----------


## Hyeud

The Witness

Super jeu d'énigme, on se ballade sur une île, en mode open world, et on résout des énigmes ayant la même base. 
Un quadrillage, un point de départ, un point d'arrivée, faut trouver le bon chemin. les devs ont eu une imagination débordante pour arriver à tant varier sur le même modèle.
Le monde est joli et fonctionnel, l'ambiance musicale parfaite pour ce genre de jeu, l'ambiance "scénaristique", mystérieuse et envoûtante, que l'on adore au début, finit un peu par être pénible à la fin à de mystériositude.
Le challenge caché "the caves" est tout bonnement abusé, j'ai craqué quand j'ai vu les 2 dernières énigmes et envoyé péter le jeu.
Je recommande de tricher et d'écouter la vidéo 4 du moulin en entier (1h) elle est excellente.
Bref super jeu, mais vraiment trop de trucs introuvables à moins d'y passer un an de sa vie et ne finir par voir plus des quadrillages et des formes oblongues commençant par un cercle et finissant par un demi-cercle.

FTL

Fini en facile, avec le coaching de mon frère qui a quasi tout fait sur ce jeu, bon je reviens sur mon avis comme quoi c'est de la merde, c'est un bon jeu, c'est même surement excellent quand on s'y plonge (j'ai même regardé un hard no pause de MisterMV) mais voilà, clairement j'ai pas envie de pousser plus, le genre rogue n'est pas pour moi.

----------


## Nono

> D-d-d-de...tricher tu veux dire ???
> Non, en fait j'en sais rien, mais peut-être qu'il y a moyen ? Des petits malins ont bien dû y penser.


prop_physics_create props_junk/gnome.mdl;ent_setname gnome

Je ne suis pas féru des achievements, surtout quand ceux-ci sont pénible, mais si ça marche je crois que je vais me laisser tenter.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de terminer *Conarium*... mouais... très bof. Ca tient plus du walking sim' que d'un vrai jeu. Le problème, c'est quand ils viennent mettre du gameplay. On a l'impression qu'on ne peut pas mourir et que c'est juste un jeu d'ambiance... mais en fait si, mais juste à certains moments. Et il y a quelques puzzles sur la fin complètement abusés (toujours pas compris avec la solution). Bref, passez votre chemin à moins d'avoir fini votre backlog et/ou être super fan de Lovecraft.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je viens de terminer *Conarium*... mouais... très bof. Ca tient plus du walking sim' que d'un vrai jeu. Le problème, c'est quand ils viennent mettre du gameplay. On a l'impression qu'on ne peut pas mourir et que c'est juste un jeu d'ambiance... mais en fait si, mais juste à certains moments. Et il y a quelques puzzles sur la fin complètement abusés (toujours pas compris avec la solution). Bref, passez votre chemin à moins d'avoir fini votre backlog et/ou être super fan de Lovecraft.


J'avais fait exactement le même retour il y a quelques mois. Heureusement qu'il était offert sur l'EGS sinon j'aurais regretté mon achat.

----------


## Sao

*Pikuniku* en deux heures environ

C'est mignon, l'humour crétin malin et le look rappellent certaines bédés minimalistes de Trondheim.
Ça se joue tranquillement, il y a pas mal de bonnes idées et la physique est drôle.

Reste à faire le mode coop mais ce sera pour demain avec ma grande.

----------


## Kaelis

Fini *le deuxième Rock of Ages*, le même en mieux. C'est toujours aussi marrant (au tour d'Atlas d'en avoir marre de son taf') et plus varié que le précédent : plus de boules, plus de pièges, pistes complètement différentes les unes des autres, etc.






Techniquement c'est superbe et les développeurs ont l'air de s'être fait plaisir avec les niveaux, surtout ceux des artistes célèbres. Je l'ai aussi trouvé plus cool à jouer parce que les pistes sont moins tortueuses, on peut prendre de la vitesse plus facilement (dans le premier j'avais plutôt l'impression de survivre en levant le pied jusqu'à la dernière ligne droite).

Super chouette  ::):

----------


## Catel

Meilleur jeu vidéo chilien.

----------


## Astasloth

*Hades*

Bon, je ne peux pas vraiment dire que je l'ai fini vu que le jeu est toujours en early access... Mais j'ai tout de même réussi à terminer un run aussi complet que le jeu le permet actuellement après 22h de jeu et 27 tentatives pour m'échapper des Enfers.
C'est vraiment un chouette jeu. J'ai hâte de voir ce qu'il donnera une fois fini vu comment je me suis déjà pas mal éclatée dessus. Il va d'ailleurs falloir que je teste ce que j'ai débloqué en réussissant mon run complet... Mais pour aujourd'hui ça fait assez d'émotions comme ça  ::P: 

Comme toujours avec Supergiant games, j'aime tout particulièrement le soin apporté au jeu, à sa da qui est, comme toujours avec eux, superbe. 
J'aime également le fait qu'en autant de run, tous les personnages que l'on croise ont toujours un discours différent. Il n'y a pas de redite. Et les relations avec le personnage principal, Zagreus, évoluent même pour certains. Et ils ont fait leurs recherches sur la mythologie grecque, ce qui rend le tout particulièrement attrayant et intéressant.
Et franchement, les mécaniques de jeu sont sympathiques. Le système de bénédiction provenant des autres dieux est vraiment bien pensé, chacun ayant son attrait en fonction de leurs attributs (Athéna qui octroie des effets de protection et de déflexion des  dégâts, Zeus qui ajoute des effets de foudre, Aphrodite qui inflige des effets affaiblissants, ...). Chaque bénédiction pouvant se placer sur un des types d'attaque, cela donne des combinaisons délirantes à faire. 
On ajoute à ça la possibilité de choisir entre 5 armes qui ont aussi, chacune, leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients, et ça donne déjà de très nombreuses possibilités de s'amuser.

Le seul bémol, que je lui trouve actuellement, c'est qu'il y a peu d'environnements différents. Mais on verra ce qu'ils feront du jeu au fur et à mesure. Pour le moment je me contente de ce que j'ai avec plaisir.

Vivement la prochaine mise à jour !
Vivement la version finale du jeu !
Je ne regrette absolument pas un centime investit dedans.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

*South Park L'annale du Destin*. 
Je n'ai pas envie de relancer Uplay pour ça, mais je crois avoir mis 40h avec les 2 DLC ayant une histoire, je n'ai pas essayé les combats dans la salle des dangers façon XMen.
J'aurais dû le faire il y a longtemps, j'ai trop écouté les avis mitigés. 

Pourtant je ne me plains pas, heureusement que j'ai attendu, puisque la série est arrivée sur Netflix et Amazon. Je m'étais arrêté vers les saisons 15 ou 16 je ne suis jamais sûr, sans voir les nouvelles j'aurais raté beaucoup de références.
Les nouveaux quartiers, principal PC, le mur du Canada, les raisins, les yaio, Tweek et Craig... le jeu s'intègre très bien à la série.

J'ai vraiment passé un bon moment, je me suis marré, c'est moins drôle qu'un épisode mais c'est normal. C'est futile de le comparer à un concentré de 20 minutes, j'ai trouvé la qualité assez élevée alors que la quantité est aussi là.
Les DLC sont dispensables en terme d'histoire, mais ils rajoutent une classe chacun, vu le prix du jeu lors des promos j'avais choisi la version max.
J'ai également aimé l'histoire, avec plusieurs rebondissements, parfois je pensais être proche de la fin et finalement je repartais pour un tour.
Les énigmes par contre ne sont pas du tout au niveau du jeu, alors soit on s'en satisfait si on trouve que ça ne devrait pas être là, soit on est déçu d'avoir des puzzles dignes des jeux Lego quand on aime réfléchir un peu.

Les combats sont bien plus amusants que dans le 1er, quelques subtilités en plus. Certains combats sont difficiles, ou plutôt, si on s'est trompé dans nos choix de partenaires et pouvoirs. Les boss sont globalement réussis mais c'est pareil, une fois découvert leur fonctionnement même si je n'y arrivais pas, je prenais une équipe plus adaptée.
Les pouvoirs sont si bien trouvés, je suis étonné. Je regarde wiki, et le 1er épisode du Coon est de 2009 (saison 13), les autres héros 2010 (fin saison 14) et Ubi annonce le jeu en 2015.
Donc les héros ont été inventés bien avant, avec pour certains des costumes affligeants (le pire est peut être celui de Kyle) et ils ont réussi à rendre tout ça logique, adapté aux costumes, et diversifier les classes.  

Comme je disais dans un autre topic, il est probable que sans la skin South Park, le jeu ne m'aurait pas intéressé. Mais si je suis attentif, je peux trouver pas mal de jeux qui ne me plairaient pas s'ils n'avaient pas le petit plus, la petite trouvaille (gameplay ou autre) qui me fait m'amuser.
Donc j'assume, j'aime South Park, et je trouve la suite de meilleure qualité. Et je veux un 3, mais beaucoup mieux sur certains points, il y a vraiment du potentiel en s'éloignant un peu des "enfants qui jouent", voir d'autres endroits.
Un bon 8/10 pour moi.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Fini *le deuxième Rock of Ages*, le même en mieux. C'est toujours aussi marrant (au tour d'Atlas d'en avoir marre de son taf') et plus varié que le précédent : plus de boules, plus de pièges, pistes complètement différentes les unes des autres, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techniquement c'est superbe et les développeurs ont l'air de s'être fait plaisir avec les niveaux, surtout ceux des artistes célèbres. Je l'ai aussi trouvé plus cool à jouer parce que les pistes sont moins tortueuses, on peut prendre de la vitesse plus facilement (dans le premier j'avais plutôt l'impression de survivre en levant le pied jusqu'à la dernière ligne droite).
> 
> Super chouette


Wait a minute.... On a une balise webm sur le fofo ?

----------


## PaulPoy

> Je viens de terminer *Conarium*... mouais... très bof. Ca tient plus du walking sim' que d'un vrai jeu. Le problème, c'est quand ils viennent mettre du gameplay. On a l'impression qu'on ne peut pas mourir et que c'est juste un jeu d'ambiance... mais en fait si, mais juste à certains moments. Et il y a quelques puzzles sur la fin complètement abusés (toujours pas compris avec la solution). Bref, passez votre chemin à moins d'avoir fini votre backlog et/ou être super fan de Lovecraft.


J'avais même pas réussi à aller au bout tellement je l'ai trouvé ennuyeux. Pourtant les Grands Anciens, ça me parle un peu.

"Fini" *Ape Out*.
En 2 heures. Oui c'est court. En petites sessions, parce que mine de rien c'est assez intense/nerveux. Ça a de faux airs de Hotline Miami.
C'était bien, notamment visuellement et sonore, ça vaut le coup rien que (surtout) pour ça. Plus long aurait été ennuyeux peut être, le gameplay et le level design étant un peu limité.
Je ne vais pas m'attaquer non plus au mode hard, et n'ai essayé qu'une fois le Break In / Break Out (presque gagné...).

----------


## Cabfire

*Ape Out* j'ai beau saluer le coté expérimental Free Jazz... mais alors oué, qu'est ce que c'est fatiguant physiquement...

----------


## leeoneil

J'ai terminé récemment le point and click"*A Vampyre story*".

Le jeu est un peu vieux (2008), mais les décors sont superbes, les persos sont en 3d toute simple avec un design qui passe encore très bien.
Les doublages (anglais) sont vraiment bons, le jeu regorge de détails, on peut cliquer sur tout et n'importe quoi pour avoir des commentaires débiles, les énigmes sont bien travaillées, musiques et sons maîtrisés, bref, un excellent jeu d'aventure.
Le gros soucis, pour les canards qui ne connaissent pas, c'est que l'histoire s'arrête de façon très abrupte (après 8h de jeu), et qu'il devait y avoir une suite.
Je ne connais pas les détails, mais cette suite n'a jamais été mise en chantier, ou alors ça a foiré.
Toujours est-il que 10 ans après des fans espèrent encore, et on les comprend, le jeu est vraiment bon et les personnages très attachants !

----------


## Kaelis

> Wait a minute.... On a une balise webm sur le fofo ?


C'est pas fifou mais ouais. Ça permet de caser un peu de gameplay sans aller jusqu'à la vidéo sur Youtube.

----------


## pesos

> Je ne connais pas les détails, mais cette suite n'a jamais été mise en chantier, ou alors ça a foiré.
> Toujours est-il que 10 ans après des fans espèrent encore, et on les comprend, le jeu est vraiment bon et les personnages très attachants !


C'était prévu, le mec devait lancer un kickstarter pour la suite et puis plus de nouvelles. Ça date de 2012 donc je pense qu'on peut dire que c'est mort  :Emo:

----------


## leeoneil

A priori le mec bouge encore et a donné des news en mai 2019 sur facebook, disant qu'il venait de récupérer les droits.
Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut comme info....
Moi j'y crois encore vu que je viens juste de finir le jeu  :^_^: , ça ne fait pas 10 ans que j'attends.




> Hi all. Good news, I have all the rights to A Vampyre Story back! Over this summer I will be trying to figure out the best strategy for moving forward so I can get the sequels and prequels funded. If you have any suggestions or funding ideas contact me at billtiller@gmail.com

----------


## pesos

Ah cool, il reste un espoir  ::lol::

----------


## Catel

Le Kickstarter avait bien été lancé et il a foiré.

----------


## leeoneil

Raaah, mais faut pas nous décourager comme ça, j'y crois encore, c'est tout chaud pour moi !
2014, c'est la préhistoire ! (ptin c'est con visiblement il y avait déjà du boulot de fait !)

edit : le kickstater visiblement c'était pour un "petit" jeu prequel à Vampyre Story, et pas Vampyre Story 2....
Bizarre comme idée !

----------


## Hyeud

Four Last Things

Excellent petit PnC, très drôle, à base d'humour Monthy Pythonesque, on joue dans des anciens tableaux d'avant et début renaissance, même si ce n'est pas ma période préférée, ça m'a permis de découvrir les oeuvres complètement barjots de Jerôme Bosch. La musique c'est que du bon classique, énigmes peu tordues, on est plus là pour rigoler. Je recommande.

----------


## Ginfizz

Petit retour sur *The Messenger*, terminé il y a quelques jours.

Très bon platformer ‘néo-rétro’ inspiré de Ninja Gaiden, qui joue avec les codes des jeux d’antan en s’en moquant gentiment tout en leur rendant hommage.

L’essentiel est là pour un jeu de ce type : un gameplay light et précis addictif, un bon level design, une histoire et une narration sympathique à suivre, de chouettes boss, de jolis graphismes si on aime le genre 2D, et enfin une musique inspirée et entraînante.

Le jeu contient des twists, dont un controversé (la fin du jeu en mode metroidvania), personnellement j’ai beaucoup aimé cette phase donc pour moi c’est un carton plein pour ce premier jeu du studio québécois Sabotage. Hâte de voir ce qu’ils proposeront par la suite.

----------


## Neibaf

*KOTOR 2* en près de 40 heures

Sacrée Aventure avec un A majuscule, une très grande qualité d'écriture que se soit dans le scénario réfléchi, dans ses personnages attachants ou détestables, et dans son univers (mais pourquoi ce n'était pas Chris Avellone à l'écriture des SW 7/8/9 ?!) par contre il faut s'accrocher, les premières heures sont laborieuses tant son aspect technique est daté, vieillot, buggé et sa patte graphique peu inspirée.

J'ai vraiment failli le lâcher plusieurs fois et il m'a fallut plusieurs départ pour me lancer vraiment dedans, mais lorsque l'on fait l'effort de s'y plonger c'est un pur bonheur de rôlliste. Je recommencerai avec plaisir un autre perso pour faire des choix différents, essayer d'autres compagnons, et de ne plus refaire les mêmes erreurs lors du développement des stats.

----------


## Nacodaco

Le meilleur mod pour *KOTOR 2* : Skip Peragus  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, si certains veulent y rejouer, le mod Restored Content est maintenant téléchargeable via le workshop (si vous avez la version Steam bien sûr). Ca s'installe en un clic et ça fonctionne directement.

----------


## Ruadir

> *KOTOR 2* en près de 40 heures
> 
> Sacrée Aventure avec un A majuscule, une très grande qualité d'écriture que se soit dans le scénario réfléchi, dans ses personnages attachants ou détestables, et dans son univers (mais pourquoi ce n'était pas Chris Avellone à l'écriture des SW 7/8/9 ?!) par contre il faut s'accrocher, les premières heures sont laborieuses tant son aspect technique est daté, vieillot, buggé et sa patte graphique peu inspirée.


Actuellement, je considère toujours Kotor 2 comme l'une des meilleures écritures du jeu vidéo et comme la meilleure écriture du studio Obsidian. 
Le comble pour ce qui est basiquement, la suite opportuniste d'un produit dérivé issu d'une série de blockbusters. 




> Le meilleur mod pour *KOTOR 2* : Skip Peragus 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, si certains veulent y rejouer, le mod Restored Content est maintenant téléchargeable via le workshop (si vous avez la version Steam bien sûr). Ca s'installe en un clic et ça fonctionne directement.


Mod incontournable tant il rajoute de la profondeur à l'oeuvre.

ps : et j'aime bien Pegasus.  :Emo:

----------


## Clydopathe

* Agent A : a puzzle in disguise* 
C'est un petit point'n click d'espionnage vraiment mignon. L'histoire m'a pris 4h à boucler en jouant tranquillement, elle est pas très profonde mais convient parfaitement pour ce type de jeu. Les énigmes sont sympa et pas du tout tiré par les cheveux, j'ai l'impression qu'elles ont été calibré sur celles qu'on peux voir en escape game IRL.

Au tarif actuel (2€), il vaut carrément le coup, je le conseillerais pas à son tarif normal.

----------


## Tahia

> Actuellement, je considère toujours Kotor 2 comme l'une des meilleures écritures du jeu vidéo et comme la meilleure écriture du studio Obsidian. 
> Le comble pour ce qui est basiquement, la suite opportuniste d'un produit dérivé issu d'une série de blockbusters. 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod incontournable tant il rajoute de la profondeur à l'oeuvre.
> 
> ps : et j'aime bien Pegasus.


Je suis sur kotor 1 là, j'enchainerai sur KOTOR 2, sans spoil ce mod est vraiment indispensable ?

----------


## Ruadir

> Je suis sur kotor 1 là, j'enchainerai sur KOTOR 2, sans spoil ce mod est vraiment indispensable ?


Il est fantastique : il rajoute énormément de contenu, de scènes qui permettent d'avoir une cohérence plus solide en terme d'histoire et de narration. 
la quasi-totalité du contenu est entièrement traduit ou doublé, il s'agit de contenu made in obisidian qui n'a pas pu être intégré faute de temps.

Le seul point noir, c'est un équilibrage très hasardeux, notamment avec des scènes où nous jouons avec les compagnons. Il vaut mieux jouer en facile lors de ces moments pour éviter de piquer une crise.  ::ninja::  

Toutes les infos ici : http://assiste.free.fr/kotor_2/telec...od_tslrcm.html




> TSLRCM - The Sith Lords Restored Content Modification est une modification au jeu vidéo Kotor 2, réintégrant, dans l'intrigue du jeu, de nombreuses scènes et dialogues qui furent prévues et développées par Obsidian mais pas insérées au produit final à cause de la pression mise par LucasArts sur Obsidian pour commercialiser rapidement le produit (dès la Noël 2004). En gros, Obsidian n'a pas eu le temps de finir Kotor 2 à cause de LucasArts.
> 
> Le projet, essentiellement porté par DarthStoney, Zbyl2, SWfan28, Jinger, Hassat Hunter & VarsityPuppet, tente de restaurer la plus grande partie possible du matériel laissé sur les CDs, toutes choses déjà écrites par Obsidian, traduites et doublées dans toutes les langues etc. .... Il s'agit exclusivement d'un MOD de restauration, sans apporter de modification au matériel laissé par Obsidian et sans invention de fan.
> 
> TSLRCM restaure de nombreuses scènes coupées, comme la fameuse usine secrète de droïdes HK ou les scènes finales de Kotor 2, et réintègre de nombreux dialogues ou options de dialogues. TSLRCM en profite pour corriger de nombreux bugs.

----------


## Tahia

> Il est fantastique : il rajoute énormément de contenu, de scènes qui permettent d'avoir une cohérence plus solide en terme d'histoire et de narration. 
> la quasi-totalité du contenu est entièrement traduit ou doublé, il s'agit de contenu made in obisidian qui n'a pas pu être intégré faute de temps.
> 
> Le seul point noir, c'est un équilibrage très hasardeux, notamment avec des scènes où nous jouons avec les compagnons. Il vaut mieux jouer en facile lors de ces moments pour éviter de piquer une crise.


Ok je note ça quelque part  :;):  Pour l'instant je suis sur Datouine  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Dirt 3* : J'ai gagné (1ère place) toutes les courses du Dirt Tour. Je ne suis pas fan des jeux de bagnoles, mais j'ai bien aimé celui-ci et j'y ai passé du temps, par petites sessions. J'ai rapidement trouvé une difficulté qui me convenait, les décors sont bien foutus et on a des bonnes sensations. Ca devient un peu répétitif sur la fin cependant (j'ai dernièrement fait de plus longues sessions, c'est peut-être ça l'explication).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Terminé *Dirt 3* : J'ai gagné (1ère place) toutes les courses du Dirt Tour. Je ne suis pas fan des jeux de bagnoles, mais j'ai bien aimé celui-ci et j'y ai passé du temps, par petites sessions. J'ai rapidement trouvé une difficulté qui me convenait, les décors sont bien foutus et on a des bonnes sensations. Ca devient un peu répétitif sur la fin cependant (j'ai dernièrement fait de plus longues sessions, c'est peut-être ça l'explication).


Purée tu me donnes envie de le réinstaller, je l'aimais bien aussi ce jeu, bien plus que Dirt Rallye

----------


## Clydopathe

* Murdered Souls Suspect* 
Je l'ai pris en soldes il y a une semaine et je ne regrette pas du tout. Le jeu est plutôt sympa avec une histoire de fantôme assez intéressante.
Le seul défaut du jeu est qu'on ne peut pas perdre lors des enquêtes, il suffit de spammer les solutions jusqu'à trouver la bonne réponse, mais bon, ça peux permettre à tout le monde de le finir.

----------


## akaraziel

*STALKER : Shadow of Chernobyl (mod Complete)*

*Bouuuh il a joué avec le mod Complete !* Ouais, AMK est trop chiant à installer.


Je l'ai refait parce que je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas eu la bonne fin sur mon premier run, puis comme ça faisait quelques années j'avais envie d'y revenir, c'était le bon moment. Et j'ai à nouveau passé un excellent moment.  ::): 
Je ne vais pas revenir sur les qualités du jeu, si ce n'est que je trouve qu'il n'a pas trop mal vieilli, même si j'ai noté quand même pas mal d'allers/retours qui peuvent gonfler à la longue. Autrement c'est toujours aussi bon. Et bordel, cette ambiance.  ::wub::

----------


## Bibik

*Yakuza Kiwami* Moins bien que le 0 (mais logique tellement ce dernier avait mis la barre haute), c'est néanmoins un excellent remaster du premier Yakuza. Le travail pour remaster à la lettre le jeu de 2005 en l'adaptant pour notre époque est vraiment bien fait. Il hérite juste de quelques scories de gameplay du début des années 2000 dont des mobs et des boss qui deviennent incroyablement tanky sur la fin et transforme les bastons en corvée (je pense à toi Majima)

Il y a également moins de richesse en terme d'activité annexes -c'est pas un mal, ça faisait vite tourner la tête dans le 0- et les sides stories sont en général moins bien écrites. Heureusement, il est également plus court que *Yakuza 0* et le endgame consiste à trop de répétition pour être franchement tentant. Si vous avez aimé le 0, je vous conseille de faire une pause sur d'autres jeux avant d'entamer *Kiwami*.

----------


## pipoop

Le problème de kiwami c'est que c'est un remaster du premier qui a un peu de l'âge et que le 0 c'est insipire de tout ceux qui ont marche après (et il est plus récent) et c'est la que ça fait mal le 2 a rien a envier au 0 d'ailleurs

----------


## Mikch

Les Yakuza il vaut mieux les espacer de six mois/un an, autrement ça peut devenir lassant, voire plus.

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini hier *Ion Fury*, autrefois nommé _Ion Maiden_.

C'était très chouette, dans le genre vieux FPS qui ne s'emmerde pas avec un scénario (un méchant arrive avec ses sbire et fout le bordel, allons lui péter les dents. Hop.) et ça fait du bien. C'est aussi un grand plaisir de voir que le Built Engine est capable de faire à l'heure actuelle: des niveaux bourrés de petits détails et d'objets avec lesquels on peut interagir (jouer au fléchettes, allumer un four micro-onde etc etc...) et la chasse aux passage secrets qui va bien avec (malgré ma nullité certaines pour les trouver).

J'ai torché la campagne solo en 16h environ, ce qui est une durée tout à fait honnête pour le genre. Le bestiaire d'ennemis n'est pas très varié, mais globalement ça fonctionne très bien, mis à part ces foutues araignées-robots-avec-une-caboche-dessus, assez relous à affronter (ils sont petits, attaquent en groupe en nous sautant à la gueule... il y en a trop, et à la fin c'est assez fatiguant). 

L'autre reproche que je ferais au jeu, c'est l'arsenal de notre héroïne, qui manque un peu de piquant; on est loin des armes géniales de Blood par exemple, même si certaines sont chouettes à utiliser (le flingue de base et son tir secondaire bien pratique, les grenades qui roulent au sol ou encore le pompe/lance-grenades).

D'un point de vue réalisation, ça tient la route même si des chutes de fps sont à déplorer lors d'un combat de boss. Les _devs_ promettent de régler ça dans un prochain patch.
D'ailleurs en parlant de boss, ils sont globalement faciles à descendre et ne sont pas particulièrement réussis. L'arène finale par contre était très chouette.

Bref, un très bon FPS rétro qui selon moi mérite le détour, quoi qu'en disent les vautours (quelle rime magnifique).

----------


## Catel

*World of Warships*

Ayant acquis le dernier navire français tier X, et collectionné tous les navires français du roster ayant vraiment existé (certains n'ont été que des projets, comme dans WOT), je considère être allé au bout du jeu.

Les navires sont splendides, la proposition forcément originale. Mais si le jeu est très arcade (c'est pas du Matrix Games !), il n'en est pas moins difficile d'accès et pas toujours très fun. Il est aussi beaucoup plus lent qu'un World of Tanks qui est lui-même une sorte de FPS/TPS très lent et très tactique. Cela dit, les engins français des jeux Wargaming sont toujours un peu conçus pour être élitistes : potentiellement très puissants mais délicats à prendre en main. Les game designers se sont acharnés à pondre un truc un peu plus subtil que "des bateaux sur l'eau qui se tirent dessus" afin de suivre l'impossible modèle WOT qui est un chef-d'oeuvre du genre "facile à prendre en main, difficile à maîtriser" et ils y sont partiellement parvenus. On a donc des écrans de fumée, des îlots qui jouent un vrai rôle pour se planquer derrière, des porte-avions dont on dirige les escadrilles (et bientôt des sous-marins ?), différents niveaux de gestion du blindage, etc, etc... mais ça reste pas aisé. Du coup, la communauté est nettement plus réduite que sur WOT, ce qui fait du jeu un demi-échec commercial, mais on évite les trolls et les noobs (c'est moi le noob). Il n'est pas facile non plus de marketer des navires sur l'océan par rapport à des chars à taille beaucoup plus humaine dans des décors plus riches. Quant à l'équilibrage du jeu, c'est une perpétuelle source de récriminations (allez sur notre forum un peu déserté pour voir le pauvre Noir le Lotus s'agiter, soutine).

----------


## LeChameauFou

Ce mois de janvier :

Fini 

*Far cry 3* comme j'ai dit ailleurs tout far cry 5 y est déjà dedans. Un méchant charismatique mais pas assez présent et survolé, des gentils à sauver et à caché dans une base secrete et des tours, camps et loot des armes. L'histoire est pas dingue mais pas honteuse non plus. J'y ai passé un bon moment mais rien ne me restera longtemps en mémoire.

*Uncharted hd remaster truc bidule* Un bon jeu, le dynamique duo Bat ... Nate et Sully fonctionne. Tout n'est pas encore maîtrisé. Les corniche qui sont pas atteintes par le perso alors qu'il a sauté au bon moment, les gunfight parfois un peu lourdingue, la conduire du scooter des mers est frustrante car on doit conduire et tirer sur les ennemis en même temps mais comme les punchlines, de nos deux puis 3 joyeux lurons avec Helena qui vient s'ajouter à la troupe, marchent bien alors je prends. 

*Uncharted 3 Hd remaster truc bidule* Un bon jeu, le dynamique duo Bat ... Nate et Sully fonctionne. Il y a du progrès sur certains points. L'intro se défend mais le passage en France est pas dingue. Le deux fut mieux. Je rejoins les avis des internets de ce point de vu là. Les courses poursuites sur les toits au yémen sont réussis, les bédouins sont cool. Il y a clairement des temps faibles dans l'histoire mais c'est relativement acceptable.

----------


## KiwiX

*Remember Me*

Terminé en moins de 10h et c’était pas mal du tout. L’histoire et l’univers sont vraiment au top, très belle ambiance mais le gameplay n’a pas la même ambition, malheureusement. 

Côté gameplay, c’est un Batman récent en mal foutu. On construit ses propres combos en débloquant des combinaisons, c’était une bonne idée à la base mais l’exécution est bifbof. Un monde ouvert et un vrai gameplay, pouah ça aurait pu être divin.

----------


## Nilsou

Bon ben voila j'ai enfin fini The Witcher 3 + Hearth of stone + Blood and wine. 
Auparavant j'avais arrêté à la toute dernière quête de The Witcher 3, sans toucher aux deux extensions (et sans tout à fait finir le jeu de base donc). 

Je suis bien content d'avoir fini, mais je ressent cette petite tristesse qu'on ressent quand on quitte une œuvre majeure. Ayant lu tout les romans deux fois et fait toute la trilogie de jeux deux fois, ça fait un petit pincement au cœur quand même... 

J’espère qu'un jour on aura droit à un The Witcher 4, après tout il reste de la place pour après la fin de blood and wine  ::):  Mais bon, c’est vrai qu'au bout d'un moment il faut sans doute qu'une histoire se finisse. 

Au rayon du très positif, le jeu brille vraiment par son histoire et contrairement à d'autres j'ai trouvé le gameplay assez sympa, du moins dans le niveau de difficulté maximale qui force à beaucoup recourir au parade et autre petit saut au lieu de ne faire que de la roulade. (au début j'avais commencé la première fois en pas trop difficile et le jeu ne pousse alors pas à diversifier ses approches.) .

Au rayon des critiques, le gameplay n'est pas forcement parfait, il y a notamment tellement de potion qu'on ne sait plus ou donner de la tête au final, et leur effet n'est pas forcement toujours très radical, ce qui n'induit pas de changement majeur dans le gameplay sauf quelques exceptions. Idem pour les armures et épées, quelques unes ont des capacités intéressantes et changent la manière d'approcher le gameplay mais c'est rare. La plupart du temps ce n'est qu'un bonus supérieur aux autres et c'est tout. (j'ai bien aimé l'épée de la dame du lac ceci dit). 
Idem pour les mutagènes et autres compétences, qui, si certaines apportent des changements majeurs d'approche, sont malheureusement souvent placée assez loin dans les arbres de compétences, suffisamment pour ne permettre qu'aux spécialistes de voir leurs couleurs suffisamment longtemps avant la fin pour bien en profiter. 

D'un point de vue graphisme, ça reste du très bon, mais des aménagements sont nécessaire pour profiter du jeu, notamment si vous jouez sur un écran 1080p ou dans ce cas l'anti-aliaising du jeu fait vraiment très mal le boulot. Le jeu se retrouve alors transformé si on utilise des résolutions supérieure réduite ensuite via un algo, comme le DSR de Nivida (et j'ai oublié le nom de l'équivalent chez ATI). Autre critique, si la direction artistique est assez géniale et s'exprime bien à courte et moyenne distance, notamment sur les personnages. En pratique les limitations techniques font que le jeu n'est pas sublime sur les environnements lointain. Sauf à trifouiller radicalement les fichiers et à disposer d'un ordi de brute, même par rapport à la norme aujourd’hui. 
C'est pas trop embêtant dans la plupart des zones du jeu, mais ça se voit bien dans les zones avec beaucoup de point de hauteur comme Toussaint. 

Au rayon positif, les DLC sont exceptionnels, même si je trouve que finalement l'aventure à Toussaint est assez courte, ce qui est dommage au vu de la grandeur de la zone et du travail accomplie sur cette zone par les devs. 

Au rayon critique pour finir, la manière de compter le scenario est probablement parmi ce qui se fait de mieux aujourd'hui dans le JV, mais par rapport à la norme d'un bon livre il reste des raccourcis, des petites ou moyennes incohérences ou des facilités. J'avais déjà parlé de l'histoire du froid sur le topic The Witcher3, qui tombe comme un cheveux sur la soupe sans préavis à la fin mais ça c'est juste la plus grosse, le jeu est émaillé de petite simplification scenaristiques, souvent d'ailleurs assez bien camouflés par un scenario qui accélère notablement sur ces passages. 
Il y a par exemple de nombreux moment clé ou la situation dérape parce que les scénaristes l'ont voulu mais sans que ce soit forcement cohérent, en prenant la main du joueur à ces moments alors que finalement son personnage aurait pu logiquement y faire quelque chose. L'exemple typique est la situation à Toussaint qui dérape parce qu'il y a un saut temporel de plusieurs jours dans une quête principale. Plus en détail :  les personnages partent à la recherche du vampire qui menace de détruire la ville 3 jours après, mais il y a ensuite un saut de plusieurs jour et pouf c'est l'apocalypse.  . On comprends pourquoi les scénaristes font ça, c'est souvent pour créer une situation intéressante qu'ils ne savent pas trop comment emmener, mais souvent c'est suffisamment maladroit pour qu'on le remarque. Dans cet exemple particulier  le personnage principal aurait normalement pris la décision de libérer Syanna plutôt que de risquer la destruction de la ville, surtout qu'avec l'assistance d'un des personnages les plus puissant du jeu ça n'aurait pas posé de difficulté  . C'est un exemple particulier mais dans plein de quête on retrouve ce genre de petit raccourcis de temps en temps. Heureusement suffisamment rarement pour que ça passe presque comme une lettre à la poste, surtout que les scénaristes arrivent souvent bien à distraire l'attention de ces moments.  

Autres petites critiques toujours dans ce domaine : l'abondance de choix « gris » est très appréciable au départ, ça fait contraste avec la production classique de JV. Néanmoins à la fin du jeu j'ai trouvé qu'il y avais peut-être trop de choix gris, trop de truc en demi teinte systématiquement. Pas beaucoup trop, mais juste un peu trop pour que je me dise une ou deux fois que ça faisait très artificiel dans certaines situation ou des solutions autres, et clairement positives, aurait largement pu émerger. Néanmoins bon, c'est un tout petit peu trop, donc ce n'est pas grand chose par rapport au gros apport que sont ces choix gris dans l'écriture par rapport à ce qu'on a d'habitude. 

Allez, une dernière critique sur le scénario : de nombreuses situation, principalement dans les quêtes principales, voient leur dénouement être influencé par de tout petites choses dans un arbre de discussion. Souvent le choix d'une réplique en apparence anodine plutôt qu'une autre. Parfois c'est pertinent, d'autres fois c'est un peu trop j'ai trouvé et pour le coups ça manque de « gris » avec des comportements futurs influencé uniquement par certains chemin précis. Un exemple typique c'est toujours dans Toussaint dans une des discussions finales ou il faut suivre un embranchement particulier avec Syanna pour qu'elle pardonne à sa sœur. Le moindre aléa sur cet embranchement fera tomber le jeu dans une autre fin. 
bref, ce système de conditions est simple, mais parfois trop précis. On sent d'ailleurs que les scénaristes ont tenté à la fin de la quête principale de faire autre chose parce que ça ne leur plaisait pas, avec un système qui additionne les choix du héros auparavant (si la somme de certains choix fait X alors ça va dans un sens, sinon dans un autre) pour prendre en compte l'influence que le héros à sur un certains personnage dans une quête. C'est déja plus souple et malin et je pense qu'il y a à creuser plus dans cette direction. 


Malgré ces petites critiques façon pinaillage sur ces maladroitesse scénaristiques, je pense que c'est l'un des jeux les mieux écrits que j'ai jamais rencontré. Et j'en vient même à me demander comment ce jeu peut même exister. La quantité de travail pour aboutir à ce monstre d'écriture est tout simplement ahurissante, et des tonnes de lore et autres quantités impressionnante de texte sont finalement là en annexe, dans des bouquins qu'on récupère, dans le bestiaire ou dans les fiches des personnages. L’intégralité des textes de ce jeu doit facilement faire plusieurs gros bouquins. Et les devs n'étaient nullement obligé d'aller autant dans le détail, autant dans la richesse du lore ni autant dans la révérence aux livres et à l'univers d'origines du Sorcelleur. Il y en aurait eu 10 fois moins que le jeu aurait quand même été très bon. Et c'est là qu'on voit toute la passion qui a du clairement animer ce projet en interne. 

Personnellement, même si j'ai un doute sur leur nouveau projet qu'est Cyberpunk 2077, j’espère très très fort que ce sera aussi profond et riche et animé par la même passion en interne, même si je vois pas encore bien comment ça peut être possible d'être animé par la même passion pour le lore de Cyberpunk, jeu sur table dont je trouve le lore assez quelconque et peu brillant, que par celui de The Witcher, série de romans qui ont marqué par l'originalité de leur lore.

Voila voila. Adieu Géralt  ::cry::

----------


## pipoop

Code vein
Dark souls au pays de la jpop
Sinon le jeu m'as réconcilié avec les DS-like parceue j'y ai pas passe mon temps a mourir comme une merde ou a rage en boucle. J'ai presque eu l'impression d'être gitgud.
Rien de transcendant mais 2 différences: On as un bot qui nous accompagne (et parfois nous soigne et donc m'as éviter les fameuses mort) et qui peut donc tanker pendant qu'on se soigne ou attaque quand le boss a décider qu'il allait nous pourrir nous et personne d'autre.
Et les codes sanguin qui sont des...archetypes style guerrier mage tireur cueilleur de champignon avec les compétences et lilitations qui avec.
Jouez assez longtemps un type avec ses compétences et vous pourraient vous en servir sur un autre code sanguin.
Vous voulez monter un guerrier qui va envoyer des boules de feu en rafale ok code sanguin de guerrier (pour l'équipement) et compétence de mage et c'est parti

Un seul pic de difficulté le combat contre 2 boss ou on lutte plus contre la camera que les boss (seule fois du jeu ou j'ai utilise l'invocation)

Bon par contre y as un lien avec god rater ou pas? (a part que les mecs trilballent des épées plus grosse qu'eux d'une main)

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *1954 Alcatraz*. Un point'n click plutôt sympa avec un histoire intéressante et des puzzles optionnels qui peuvent impacter la fin de l'aventure. Dommage qu'il y aie quelques puzzles un peu loupés / peu intuitifs...

Je recommande quand même si vous êtes en manque de point'n clicks.

----------


## Hyeud

Late Shift

Excellent film interactif, pile la longueur qu'il faut, pas évident de tomber sur la bonne fin, je recommande pour le prix d'une soirée cinéma.

----------


## Zerger

*Into the Breach*, déjà 50 heures de jeu que je n'ai absolument pas vu passer, j'ai fini un run 4-îles avec les 8 squads à débloquer, et je n'ai jamais senti la moindre répétition dans les runs  ::wub:: 
C'est juste dément, là où dans FTL les combats finissaient par se ressembler malgré les différents vaisseaux, ici chaque squad ne se joue absolument pas de la même manière, le jeu arrive sans cesse à se renouveler  ::o:  (J'en ai bien bavé avec les Zenith Guard et les Steel Judoka que j'ai trouvé un peu faiblard par rapport au reste du cast)
Il me reste encore pas mal d'achièvements pour espèrer débloquer la secret squad, je vais faire une petite pause mais je reviendrais surement pour tenter de tout finir !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il est très bon en effet. 
Et il a la même force que FTL : Malgré des graphismes minimaliste,t'y crois a mort que tes mechas combattent ces saloperies.Quand un immeuble s'effondre, tu es en rage d'avoir échoué ainsi (alors que ca n'empeche pas de finir le jeu)
Bref t'es dedans à 100% , tu t'inventes tes aventures de sauvetage du monde et c'est effectivement très prenant.

----------


## Valenco

> *Into the Breach*, déjà 50 heures de jeu que je n'ai absolument pas vu passer, j'ai fini un run 4-îles avec les 8 squads à débloquer, et je n'ai jamais senti la moindre répétition dans les runs 
> C'est juste dément, là où dans FTL les combats finissaient par se ressembler malgré les différents vaisseaux, ici chaque squad ne se joue absolument pas de la même manière, le jeu arrive sans cesse à se renouveler  (J'en ai bien bavé avec les Zenith Guard et les Steel Judoka que j'ai trouvé un peu faiblard par rapport au reste du cast)
> Il me reste encore pas mal d'achièvements pour espèrer débloquer la secret squad, je vais faire une petite pause mais je reviendrais surement pour tenter de tout finir !


Merci pour ce retour. Je vois sur sa fiche gog qu'il n'est qu'en anglais. C'est gênant pour un niveau langue vivante 1 ?

----------


## Clydopathe

Pas du tout, il y a assez peu de texte et le contexte est très simple aussi.

----------


## Zerger

L'anglais se résume à du vocabulaire de jeux video pour les descriptions de compétence et les objectifs à accomplir. Je pense que tu peux y aller sereinement

----------


## Valenco

Merci. Je vais le mettre dans mes voeux.  :;):

----------


## MeL

Tu ne l'avais pas chopé gratos sur l'EGS ?

----------


## Hurtplug

*Disco Elysium*

En deux/trois fois, première fois j'ai stoppé à mi-parcours, je n'étais pas satisfait de laisser derrière moi des quêtes par échec de skill check et j'était très faible en vie et santé mentale.

J'ai donc commencé une seconde partie avec un autre preset, mais passé le premier quart d'heure j'ai lâché, mon perso n'offrait plus autant de flexibilité dans les dialogues...

3eme essai, j'ai édité ma sauvegarde pour avoir 100 points de compétence et 100€, et j'ai trouvé le jeu plus agréable, j'avais de la vie et j'avais de la liberté dans les dialogues c'était cool j'ai tout de même raté quelques checks par çi par là, mon perso n'était pas en god mode, puis certains check demandent des compétences vraiment très très élevées. 

En définitive cela ne change pas grand chose, les dialogues sont plus fournis avec l'ajout de nombreuses voix intérieures et on s'ouvre des portes/variantes optionnelles dans les quêtes.

L'histoire, l'ambiance et les personnages sont bien travaillés, on commence à faire beaucoup d'aller retour vers la fin et ça devient long, et en parlant de la fin...



Spoiler Alert! 


Je déteste les histoires policières ou on te sors un coupable du chapeau avec mobile à 5 minutes du générique



En bref 

+Le monde original créé 
+Les personnages
+les Dialogues

-Le scénario meh
-Les allers-retours
-Le système de skill check

15/20

----------


## Zerger

Ouais au final, tu ne peux pas vraiment jouer le perso que tu souhaites incarner à cause des ces skills checks qui te forcent à investir dans des compétences précises.... ou à F5-F9 comme un porc.
Je continue à penser que le jeu s'en sortirait bien mieux sans aucun jet de dés

Et je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi pour la fin. Pour un jeu qui se veut révolutionnaire, cette fin était la pire chose à faire...Bon de toute façon, on sent que la fin a été baclée et qu'il y avait surement qqchose de plus conséquent prévu à la base

----------


## Getz

Fini la trilogie *Zero Escape* !
J'avais fait (et adoré) Virtue's Last Reward à l'époque sur Vita, et un canard (j'ai oublié son nom, désolé...) m'a conseillé de faire 999 car c'est selon lui le meilleur de la série.

Petit retour très rapide sur chaque épisode:

*999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors*
Sympa de voir ce premier épisode qui pose les bases de la série; bien que celui-ci ait quand même pris un sacré coup de vieux. 
Les phases de dialogues passent largement, mais les phases "Seek a way out" font très datés avec leurs plans fixes.
De plus, les énigmes sont pour la plupart très simples, je n'ai rencontré presque aucune difficulté.
Le scénario et les personnages sont assez constants dans la série (pour moi la plupart du temps réussi), donc je ne m'étends pas trop dessus.
Par contre, j'ai trouvé la progression pour la véritable fin (à base de choix de dialogue) bien trop tirée par les cheveux, et un vrai calvaire sans soluce.
Au final, pas mal, mais bien en dessous du suivant selon moi.

*Virtue's Last Reward*
J'avais pas mal de très bons souvenirs du jeu, et je les ai retrouvé intacts.
La progression est beaucoup plus simple et claire que dans 999, la difficulté des énigmes montent d'un cran, et l'ajout de la 3D, même si elle reste assez moche, apporte beaucoup à ces énigmes.
Il reste mon préféré de la série.

*Time Dilemna*
Ce dernier épisode change pas mal de chose visuellement: on a droit à de vrais cinématiques en 3D pour tous les dialogues, en lieu et place des plans statiques sur les persos.
Les modèles 3D sont pas fous, les animations très rigides... Mais ça fait le taf!
Les phases de gameplay "Seek a way out" sont quelque fois bien difficiles.
Par contre, j'ai moins accroché à la façon dont est découpé le jeu. 
Passer par des scénettes distinctes dans des teams différents nous fait perdre le fil de l'histoire (même si bon finalement le fil est très décousu!).
J'ai été bloqué plusieurs fois également à pas savoir quoi faire pour avancer dans l'histoire... (jusqu'à ce que je vois sur internet qu'il fallait faire toutes les routes différentes sur les votes du début pour avoir toutes les éliminations... Pas super clair)
J'ai été déçu aussi de pas pouvoir passer les dialogues lignes par lignes, on avance scène par scène, on peut donc difficilement passer les lignes lues sans risque de switcher une bonne partie du dialogue...
Au final, un peu déçu par ce dernier épisode, supérieur à VLR seulement sur le plan visuel selon moi.

Je suis quand même assez content d'en avoir fini avec la série, j'ai besoin de jouer à un jeu un peu plus action! 

Jusqu'à *AI: Somnium Files*, que j'hésite à prendre sur Switch. Des retours des gens qui l'ont sur la portable? Le portage est bon?
Il se fait review-bombé sur metacritic, mais apparemment c'est pour une histoire de perso LGBT... (Putain de communauté gaming de débiles sérieux...  :ouaiouai:  )

----------


## Checco

> Jusqu'à *AI: Somnium Files*, que j'hésite à prendre sur Switch. Des retours des gens qui l'ont sur la portable? Le portage est bon?


L'eshop helvète me dis qu'il y a apparemment une démo : https://www.nintendo.ch/fr/Jeux/Nint...S-1631321.html
Check voir.

----------


## Getz

> L'eshop helvète me dis qu'il y a apparemment une démo : https://www.nintendo.ch/fr/Jeux/Nint...S-1631321.html
> Check voir.


En effet, merci!  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

J'avais aussi été "semi-déçu" par Zero Time Dilemma, même s'il reste un très bon jeu qui m'a méchamment tenu en haleine sur sa durée.
Je le lui reproche à la fois quelques problèmes d'écriture

Spoiler Alert! 


 (Akane pas très cohérente avec son personnage dans les deux opus précédents et Mira simplement ratée)

 et aussi le fait que pareil, à un moment j'ai bloqué jusqu'à 

Spoiler Alert! 


"ok il faut bourrer absolument toutes les possibilités".



C'est un bon jeu mais malheureusement pas tout à fait à la hauteur des deux précédents. Je soupçonne que le financement probablement limite n'a pas aidé, vu que le jeu était parti pour ne simplement pas voir le jour, je suis déjà satisfait qu'il existe pour conclure la série.

----------


## cguyom

Terminé *Little Big Workshop*, tous les succès Steam débloqués en 21h.

Vraiment sympa. Pas le jeu de l'année, mais j'y ai passé un bon moment. Si vous cherchez un petit jeu de gestion / optimasation, pour 20€, c'est très honnête.

----------


## Hyeud

A Plague Tale Innocence

Bon ben, chef d'oeuvre. Graphismes et musiques incroyables, scénario impeccable, rythme du jeu parfait.
Vous n'aimez pas les rats : horreur/10
Vous n'aimez pas l'infiltration : Cayquoicegameplaydemerde/10
Pour le reste du monde : 10/10

Oui monsieur 10/10, et je pèse mes mots, on en redemande, on en veut plus, on sacrifie une brebis sur l'autel des jeux chiadés pour qu'il y ait une suite (le titre y fait penser), avec d'autres personnages, autre époque, autre gameplay, mais avec le même amour du jeu bien fait.

Asobo Studio, un grand merci !

----------


## Franky Mikey

*CODE VEIN*

Cadeau de Noël de SAAvenger. De loin, c'est presque sur une méprise que ce jeu m'a fait de l’œil : j'imaginais une sorte de ARPG/JRPG à look gothique/post-apo, avec une histoire prenante et des combats à la The Witcher 3 mais en bien mieux.

Dissipons tout de suite le malentendu : Code Vein est un Souls-like. Je n'ai jamais joué à un Dark Souls, mais tout ce que j'imagine des hits de From Software se retrouve : vue à la troisième personne, un accent mis sur des combats difficiles offrant une grande variété d'approches, des boss absolument ignobles, un pseudo "open-world" plutôt fait de donjons interconnectés, possibilité d'aborder les combats en coopération et d'aller au secours d'autres joueurs... j'ajoute, toujours sans point de comparaison, que Code Vein est sans doute moins difficile que ses modèles (en tout cas au premier abord), il n'y a pas besoin d'être un hardcore gamer pour en venir à bout.

Je vais évacuer tout de suite les points négatifs. Il y en a un certain nombre. Malgré le setting prometteur, l'histoire n'a aucun intérêt. Les personnages sont creux, puisant plus ou moins (mal)adroitement dans les principaux _tropes_ d'anime sans que l'on parvienne à s'attacher à leurs caractères. La manière dont le jeu déroule son histoire est pénible, en nous infligeant à répétition des tunnels de flashbacks interactifs ou des cinématiques façon (mauvais) anime. Le design des NPC est très stylé, j'aurais pu adorer, mais le "male gaze" dont souffrent tous les personnages féminins est tout bonnement ridicule : poitrines démesurées ou tenues d'escort-girl, au choix. Souvent les deux. Le comble étant que l'histoire et la narration sont dépourvues de toute forme de tension sentimentale ou sexuelle - bref, HS total, je suis sûr que ça plaît à des tas d'ados mais je me suis plutôt senti insulté.

Ça fait du bien. Abordons à présent les qualités qui m'ont accroché à Code Vein pendant 60 heures. L'éditeur (cosmétique) de personnage est excellent, l'un des meilleurs que je connaisse. On peut créer son avatar des pieds à la tête, il y a de quoi faire tout et n'importe quoi, j'ai adoré. Tant qu'on est sur la personnalisation, au centre de Code Vein se trouve le système de "blood code", qui correspond grosso modo à des classes. Il y en a énormément (plus d'une trentaine), avec leurs propres statistiques et toute une série de "gifts" associés (des talents, quoi). La grande trouvaille du jeu : on peut à tout moment passer d'un code sanguin à l'autre (à part en plein combat, le jeu ne se met pas en pause), ce qui ne fige jamais un perso dans une seule classe. Mieux que ça : les talents associés à tel ou tel code peuvent être appris, puis "hérités"... devenant alors utilisables quel que soit le code équipé ! Tout ça permet une grande fluidité dans la gestion des builds, avec une quantité assez vertigineuse d'options et donc d'approches.

L'équipement combine deux slots d'armes et un "blood veil" affectant lui aussi les statistiques, ainsi que l'animation (très stylée, j'adore) du backstab et du parry. Les armes relèvent de la classique quadripatrition épée légère - épée lourde - lance/hallebarde - marteau, avec en plus une originalité, le fusil à baïonnette, faiblard au corps-à-corps mais pouvant tirer à distance. La barre d'endurance est utilisée par la course, les esquives et les attaques au contact, et une deuxième jauge ("Ichor", le mana en gros) régule les talents et les tirs.

Je suis un néophyte complet du genre, et peut-être les "vrais" joueurs de Souls-like m'insulteront, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé ces combats. Dynamiques, difficiles - même une fois que l'on étale certain mobs en deux ou trois coups, il est toujours possible de se faire brutaliser par un petit groupe - ouverts à une grande variété d'approches, que je suis d'ailleurs loin d'avoir toutes testées. Les boss sont particulièrement réussis (les mobs sont plus répétitifs, avec quelques reskins et une diversité tenant avant tout à l'armement). J'ai fait le plus clair du jeu avec une sorte de hallebarde dont le move set me convenait bien.

Soucieux d'immersion, j'ai fait toute la campagne en mode hors ligne. Ce qui est bien avec ça c'est que le jeu propose toujours (sans l'imposer) d'avoir un partenaire IA parmi les NPC, ce qui permet d'aborder les combats dans un esprit de coopération même en jouant tout seul. Une fois passé en NG+, j'ai essayé un peu le multi, pas très peuplé mais plutôt sympa, avec un scaling de niveau qui rend intéressant d'aller aider quelqu'un au tout début du jeu même avec un personnage déjà avancé. Dommage cependant que ce soit aussi aléatoire et quelque peu dépeuplé.

J'ai fini par décrocher pendant mon premier NG+ mais ça a été une chouette découverte, et je suis content d'être allé au bout. J'en garderai une frustration pour tout ces petites choses qui empêchent Code Vein d'être un chef-d'œuvre, mais les combat, qui demeurent le cœur du jeu, valaient largement la peine de fermer les yeux sur ses quelques tares.

---
*Heroes of Hammerwatch* (offert par acdctabs)

Dans mes premières impressions, je lui reprochais un _grind_ excessif et une certaine répétitivité, tout en louant ses nombreuses qualités : difficulté stimulante, super ambiance (excellentes musiques), des combats de boss bien velus, et une dimension rogue-like articulée avec une progression globale qui donne envie d'y revenir.

J'ai depuis exploré le titre dans deux nouvelles direction : le multijoueur (aux dépens de Biscotte) et les différentes classes, dont je n'avais testé que deux ou trois (il y en a neuf). Quel pied ! J'ai vraiment enchaîné les parties jusqu'à finir le jeu et le DLC avec toutes ou presque. Plein de bonnes idées là-dedans, qui donnent souvent des choses dynamiques et fun à jouer (le brigand qui buff de plus en plus sa vitesse d'attaque, le wizard avec ses pluies de météorites...  :Bave: ).

Là je commence à être dans les NG++ avec tout le monde... et ça commence à se corser sévèrement.  :Red:  Mais le système est très bien pensé, avec divers moyens de personnaliser les runs pour tirer le maximum du potentiel de chaque perso une fois le jeu bien connu. J'en étais presque à déplorer, au départ, la répétitivité, mais je dois revoir mon avis : Heroes of Hammerwatch est *fait* pour être joué et rejoué, on pourrait même dire idéalement pensé dans cet esprit-là. Je crois qu'une seconde campagne DLC est en préparation, et j'ai vraiment hâte de voir ce que ça va donner quand je pense à toutes les trouvailles de la première (Pyramid of Prophecy).  :Vibre:

----------


## Galgu

> A Plague Tale Innocence
> 
> Bon ben, chef d'oeuvre. Graphismes et musiques incroyables, scénario impeccable, rythme du jeu parfait.
> Vous n'aimez pas les rats : horreur/10
> Vous n'aimez pas l'infiltration : Cayquoicegameplaydemerde/10
> Pour le reste du monde : 10/10
> 
> Oui monsieur 10/10, et je pèse mes mots, on en redemande, on en veut plus, on sacrifie une brebis sur l'autel des jeux chiadés pour qu'il y ait une suite (le titre y fait penser), avec d'autres personnages, autre époque, autre gameplay, mais avec le même amour du jeu bien fait.
> 
> Asobo Studio, un grand merci !



Fini le même *A Plague Tale: Innocence* aujourd'hui. Et si je m'abstiendrai bien de parler à la place des autres, je peux dire que c'était une expérience sympa. Mais on sent que c'est une belle histoire et qu'ils ont forcé le côté "jeu vidéo" (gameplay plutôt simple; couloirs prédéfinis; objets en surbrillance) par-dessus. C'est un sentiment un peu bizarre. Mais j'insiste: la narration est quasi-parfaite et on se prend au jeu, ce qui arrive aux personnages nous touche. Le rythme également est globalement bien maîtrisé. Le doublage français est vraiment bon (Asobo est un studio FR), j'ai pu lire dans les commentaires que les étrangers dont l'anglais n'est pas la langue maternelles préféraient positionner le FR ! Original. 8/10

----------


## Hyeud

> 'ils ont forcé le côté "jeu vidéo" (gameplay plutôt simple; couloirs prédéfinis; objets en surbrillance) par-dessus.


J'ai joué avec le HUD en immersif, du coup plus rien ne brille, tu vois beaucoup moins d'éléments de gameplay. Quant aux couloirs, le sachant à l'avance, ça ne m'a pas dérangé.

----------


## Hyeud

Fini Milkmaid of the Milky Way

Petit PnC très sympathique, traduction française au top, musique assez incroyable pour un jeu de cette envergure (Lykke is drowning), je recommande surtout vu son prix.

----------


## Supergounou

> Fini Milkmaid of the Milky Way
> 
> Petit PnC très sympathique, traduction française au top, *musique assez incroyable* pour un jeu de cette envergure (Lykke is drowning), je recommande surtout vu son prix.


D'autant que c'est le dev qui a tout fait tout seul !

----------


## schouffy

> Fini le même *A Plague Tale: Innocence* aujourd'hui. Et si je m'abstiendrai bien de parler à la place des autres, je peux dire que c'était une expérience sympa. Mais on sent que c'est une belle histoire et qu'ils ont forcé le côté "jeu vidéo" (gameplay plutôt simple; couloirs prédéfinis; objets en surbrillance) par-dessus. C'est un sentiment un peu bizarre. Mais j'insiste: la narration est quasi-parfaite et on se prend au jeu, ce qui arrive aux personnages nous touche. Le rythme également est globalement bien maîtrisé. Le doublage français est vraiment bon (Asobo est un studio FR), j'ai pu lire dans les commentaires que les étrangers dont l'anglais n'est pas la langue maternelles préféraient positionner le FR ! Original. 8/10


Je vais être moins sympa que vous, pourtant j'aime bien les jeux très narratifs habituellement.
On va dire qu'on est sur du The Last of Us mais moins bien écrit (moins over the top aussi, il faut le reconnaître), plus buggé (j'ai dû recharger 3 fois pour l'instant à cause d'un script qui ne se déclenchait pas) avec un gameplay bien plus limité (voire pas bien intéressant).
J'en suis vers la moitié et je joue par petites sessions pour éviter la lassitude qui pointe généralement assez vite.
Par contre, techniquement et artistiquement c'est du beau boulot, et ça reste intéressant à suivre.

----------


## KiwiX

Bon bah, *RAGE 2* considéré comme terminé.

Victime d'un bug comme je n'en avais plus vu depuis + de 10 ans, la mission finale n'apparaît plus. Comme un con, j'ai voulu aller me coucher après l'avoir débloqué, il était tard. Le lendemain, je me dis "allez plus qu'une mission et j'enchaine avec le DLC" et... Bah la mission a disparue. Je suis pas le seul connard concerné, apparemment. 

J'ai continué des missions secondaires, tenter des voyages rapides, reboot PC, vérification des fichiers, discuter avec des PNJ, augmenter mon niveau d'affinité avec tous les personnages principaux, lancer le DLC... Rien n'y fait. 

Dommage, je m'y amusais bien mais ça m'a dégoûté de clean complètement la map (j'en ai fait 70% en 14h, environ) et dégoûter du jeu, tout court ! Tant pis.
C'était un bon défouloir mais l'histoire et le monde n'ont aucun intérêt à part débloquer des pouvoirs et éclater du mob à la pelle. Ça reste sympatoche à petite dose d'autant qu'on peut rusher l'histoire principale en 6/8h.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Bon bah, *RAGE 2* considéré comme terminé.
> 
> Victime d'un bug comme je n'en avais plus vu depuis + de 10 ans, la mission finale n'apparaît plus(...)


C'est moche ça, mais malgré tout ce jeu continue de me faire de l'oeil.

----------


## Nono

> Bon bah, *RAGE 2* considéré comme terminé.
> 
> Victime d'un bug comme je n'en avais plus vu depuis + de 10 ans, la mission finale n'apparaît plus.


Si elle est aussi pourrie que celle de Rage 1, tu ne rates rien. C'est simple, dans Rage 1, il vaut mieux se garder la fin du DLC et clotûrer le jeu avec.

----------


## Kaelis

La fin est nulle (sans être pire que celle du premier mais ça veut rien dire).

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de terminer *Ape Out*. Le jeu est court (un peu plus de 2h), mais bien foutu et je ne suis pas sûr que j'aurais joué beaucoup plus longtemps. A jouer de préférence par petites sessions.

----------


## akaraziel

Fini *RAGE 2* également.

Ce jeu, c'est une incompréhension.
Comment peut-on à la fois proposer un gameplay aussi nerveux (assez proche de Doom 2016 sur ce point), tout en le transposant dans un open world générique et un univers fade qui ressemble à du "sous-borderlands" qui ne va jamais assez loin dans le délire. 
Même l'écriture c'est du "osef", les quêtes sont nulles, le héros fait régulièrement des punchline à la Wolfenstein, sauf que là ça prend pas
Le premier avait ses défaut mais avait au moins un peu de charme. Ici, Bethesda a voulu faire un patchwork de ce qui marche bien ailleurs en pensant que paf, ça allait faire des Chocapics. Mais non.

Ce jeu, tu t'amuse dans les phases d'action, mais tu te fais chier le reste du temps.

----------


## Kaelis

D'ailleurs je crois que j'ai jamais vu un jeu où les quêtes secondaires sont aussi mal données par les PNJ. On n'est jamais sûr de les avoir bien prises ou bien rendues une fois faites.

----------


## Ruadir

> Fini *RAGE 2* également.
> Ce jeu, c'est une incompréhension.
> Comment peut-on à la fois proposer un gameplay aussi nerveux (assez proche de Doom 2016 sur ce point), tout en le transposant dans un open world générique et un univers fade qui ressemble à du "sous-borderlands" qui ne va jamais assez loin dans le délire.


Très facile à comprendre : le jeu est une collaboration entre ID software et Avalanche.
ID s'est occupé des combats et Avalanche du monde ouvert. 
Un des deux a salopé le boulot.  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Très facile à comprendre : le jeu est une collaboration entre ID software et Avalanche.
> ID s'est occupé des combats et Avalanche du monde ouvert. 
> Un des deux a salopé le boulot.


Bizarrement j'aurai plus facilement tendance à conseiller Mad Max (d'Avalanche aussi) que Rage 2 pour du post-apo en open world. 
Mais pour le coup c'est surtout une question d'ambiance, je trouve que MM a beaucoup de charme de ce point de vue là, alors qu'il est objectivement tout aussi insipide que R2.






> D'ailleurs je crois que j'ai jamais vu un jeu où les quêtes secondaires sont aussi mal données par les PNJ. On n'est jamais sûr de les avoir bien prises ou bien rendues une fois faites.


Ah oui !
Plusieurs fois j'ai recroisé des PNJ qui m'ont demandé où j'en étais dans la quête qu'ils m'ont donné, alors qu'il me semblait les avoir faites.

Ah et j'ai pas précisé, mais l'interface est dégueulasse aussi. Pour choisir les options dans l'inventaire, faut naviguer avec les touches du clavier, on ne peut pas les sélectionner à la souris. Magnifique.

----------


## Kaelis

> Bizarrement j'aurai plus facilement tendance à conseiller Mad Max (d'Avalanche aussi) que Rage 2 pour du post-apo en open world. 
> Mais pour le coup c'est surtout une question d'ambiance, je trouve que MM a beaucoup de charme de ce point de vue là, alors qu'il est objectivement tout aussi insipide que R2.


Ah bah c'est justement la question que j'avais envie de vous poser.

Parce que les deux souffrent de l'OW à la Avalanche. RAGE 2 je me suis laissé tenter grâce aux combats jouissifs, Mad Max j'ose même pas y toucher (les bastons à la Batman m'ont l'air tellement nazes...).

----------


## azruqh

> Ah bah c'est justement la question que j'avais envie de vous poser.
> 
> Parce que les deux souffrent de l'OW à la Avalanche. RAGE 2 je me suis laissé tenter grâce aux combats jouissifs, Mad Max j'ose même pas y toucher (les bastons à la Batman m'ont l'air tellement nazes...).


Je me permets de tempérer un peu l'enthousiasme autour du *Mad Max* d'Avalanche. Le jeu m'est tombé des mains après quatre ou cinq heures. J'ai trouvé le monde ouvert sans aucun intérêt et les combats très moyens. La conduite est sympa pendant quelques minutes mais l'extrême monotonie des décors plombe vite l'ensemble, déjà pas brillant. Si on me demandais mon avis, je ne donnerais pas de note (4/10, dont 3 points pour les tempêtes de sable, très bien réalisées) mais je recommanderais chaudement de mater quelques _let's play_ avant au lieu d'acheter.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je me permets de tempérer un peu l'enthousiasme autour du *Mad Max* d'Avalanche. (...) mais l'extrême monotonie des décors plombe vite l'ensemble, déjà pas brillant.


Justement j'ai trouvé les décors de Mad Max excellents, et le désert (bien que forcément désertique, hein...) est pas monotone et on sait toujours dans quelle partie de la map on se trouve. J'ai trouvé le boulot des devs pour modéliser un désert à la fois crédible et avec des zones bien distinctes (fonds marins asséchés, aéroport enfouis sous le sable, des canyons très profonds, un marécage bien craignos etc etc...) vraiment exemplaire. J'avais d'ailleurs abusé du mode photo tellement c'était beau à voir.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Nan mais je comprends ce qu'il veut dire, j'ai eu le même souci avec PES 2020, la monotonie des pelouses m'a pris au dépourvu, j'ai désinstall en 30 minutes. Tout ce gazon, ils se sont pas fait chier les dévs.

----------


## akaraziel

> Justement j'ai trouvé les décors de Mad Max excellents, et le désert (bien que forcément désertique, hein...) est pas monotone et on sait toujours dans quelle partie de la map on se trouve. J'ai trouvé le boulot des devs pour modéliser un désert à la fois crédible et avec des zones bien distinctes (fonds marins asséchés, aéroport enfouis sous le sable, des canyons très profonds, un marécage bien craignos etc etc...) vraiment exemplaire. J'avais d'ailleurs abusé du mode photo tellement c'était beau à voir.


Ouep. J'aurai pas cru qu'un désert puisse être aussi agréable à parcourir. Ceci dit c'est un peu le cas aussi pour Rage 2, en moins "joli" (en terme de DA, pas techniquement).






> Je me permets de tempérer un peu l'enthousiasme autour du Mad Max d'Avalanche. Le jeu m'est tombé des mains après quatre ou cinq heures. J'ai trouvé le monde ouvert sans aucun intérêt et les combats très moyens. La conduite est sympa pendant quelques minutes mais l'extrême monotonie des décors plombe vite l'ensemble, déjà pas brillant. Si on me demandais mon avis, je ne donnerais pas de note (4/10, dont 3 points pour les tempêtes de sable, très bien réalisées) mais je recommanderais chaudement de mater quelques let's play avant au lieu d'acheter.


C'est surtout les phases en voiture qui sont fun (grosso modo 75% du jeu quoi), dégager au canon scié les types qui tentent d'aborder ta caisse ou harponner le chauffeur d'une bagnole pour le faire sortir, y'a quand même de quoi se marrer.  :^_^: 
Mais après oui, soyons clair : c'est ULTRA répétitif et c'est son (très) gros défaut et les combats à pied sont tout juste corrects (mais ils ont de la patate quand même, je trouve). En fait c'est tout l'inverse de Rage 2 : R2 est chiant en voiture mais fun à pied, MM c'est l'opposé.
C'est pour ça que je ne le compare qu'à Rage 2, évidemment y'a pas mal d'open world bien mieux foutus que ceux là, mais si on me demande de choisir entre les deux, perso je retournerai sans hésiter sur MM.

----------


## Madvince

Le gros problème de Mad max (d'Avalanche)  c 'est son open world vide qui le rend tout très répétitif. Avec plusieurs factions il y a matière à rendre cela plus vivant et d'avoir des quêtes intéressantes ( guerre des ressources pour contrôle du carburant , eau ...par ex).  J'attends beaucoup (trop?) d'une hypothétique suite à ce jeu...

----------


## Safo

> *CODE VEIN*
> _Plein de trucs_


C'est justement le gameplay qui m'a fais lacher le jeu rapidement.
Face à ses confères, je trouve Code Vein mou, avec un sound design au fraise et des pas-beaux vraiment pas inspirés (du coup ca ne donne pas envie de tatanner).

Bref non merci; il y a bien mieux à se mettre sous la dent dans le genre.

----------


## Supergounou

*Flower* (2009), sur PC.



Branlette intellectuelle ?

C'est en tout cas comme ça que j'appréhendais le jeu quand je l'ai acheté. Flower, c'est le jeu que tout le monde connait, et tout le monde s'accorde à le voir comme un truc bizarre où on se fait chier à ramasser des pétales sans aucun but et sans aucun game design. Je souhaitais en avoir le cœur net.

Beh en fait, pas du tout. Enfin si, c'est bien de la branlette intellectuelle, aucun doute. Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que je m'attendais vraiment à un jeu vide(o), sans histoire, sans gamedesign, sans objectif, alors que pas du tout. Il y a bien une histoire (simple). Il y a bien un gameplay (très simple). Les niveaux sont bien designés, on sent qu'il y a une vraie structure. Il y a des trucs cachés à découvrir, des collectibles, mais aussi des actions à mener pour débloquer des succès. Il y a une vraie ambiance, la DA est très bien fichue. Les musiques sont très belles. 

Flower, c'est un vrai jeu vidéo en fait.

Bon, le tout global n'est pas folichon, soyons honnête. Ca se plie en 3h en prenant grave son temps, à mon avis en ligne droite c'est 1h max. Pour jouer on branle le stick pour marquer la direction, et on appuie sur un bouton pour accélérer, point barre. Aucune difficulté, suffit de foncer d'objectifs en objectifs sans trop se poser de question.

 Mais je m'attendais tellement à pire que j'ai été très agréablement surpris, et finalement j'ai beaucoup apprécié la ballade. Ce fut un vrai plaisir que de se balader au milieu des champs, à la recherche des pétales perdues, tout en admirant les effets de lumières (simples mais) efficaces.

Il me tarde de mettre les mains sur Journey.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Westerado*.

Un jeu plutôt sympa où le perso principal est en quête de vengeance au far west et où il y a un certain nombre d'activités annexes à faire, ainsi que plusieurs façons d'arriver à ses fins.

J'ai fait une première partie en 1h30 et j'aurais facilement pu y passer plus de temps, mais ayant trouvé la piste du vilain, je l'ai poursuivi et achevé plutôt rapidement. Vu mon backlog, je vais en rester là.

Mais j'ai passé un bon moment dessus et je le recommande s'il traine au fond de votre bibliothèque Steam et que vous avez 1-2h à passer.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Flower* (2009), sur PC.
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> Branlette intellectuelle ?
> C'est en tout cas comme ça que j'appréhendais le jeu quand je l'ai acheté. Flower, c'est le jeu que tout le monde connait, et tout le monde s'accorde à le voir comme un truc bizarre où on se fait chier à ramasser des pétales sans aucun but et sans aucun game design. Je souhaitais en avoir le cœur net.
> Beh en fait, pas du tout. Enfin si, c'est bien de la branlette intellectuelle, aucun doute. Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que je m'attendais vraiment à un jeu vide(o), sans histoire, sans gamedesign, sans objectif, alors que pas du tout. Il y a bien une histoire (simple). Il y a bien un gameplay (très simple). Les niveaux sont bien designés, on sent qu'il y a une vraie structure. Il y a des trucs cachés à découvrir, des collectibles, mais aussi des actions à mener pour débloquer des succès. Il y a une vraie ambiance, la DA est très bien fichue. Les musiques sont très belles. 
> Flower, c'est un vrai jeu vidéo en fait.
> Bon, le tout global n'est pas folichon, soyons honnête. Ca se plie en 3h en prenant grave son temps, à mon avis en ligne droite c'est 1h max. Pour jouer on branle le stick pour marquer la direction, et on appuie sur un bouton pour accélérer, point barre. Aucune difficulté, suffit de foncer d'objectifs en objectifs sans trop se poser de question.
> Mais je m'attendais tellement à pire que j'ai été très agréablement surpris, et finalement j'ai beaucoup apprécié la ballade. Ce fut un vrai plaisir que de se balader au milieu des champs, à la recherche des pétales perdues, tout en admirant les effets de lumières (simples mais) efficaces.
> Il me tarde de mettre les mains sur Journey.


Je ne suis pas loin de ton analyse. Je l'ai fait il y a longtemps, dans mon souvenir ça ne méritait pas forcément le qualificatif de branlette intello, dans le sens où on ne t'assomme pas de concepts relous pour faire jeu qui donne à réfléchir. Y avait un contexte, oui, mais des pensums flottants tirés de la philosophie moderne ou autre truc perché, a priori non.
En tout cas je ne me souviens pas d'une progression freinée par des contenus fumeux.
Par contre je l'avais fait sur PS3 et donc au pad six-axis. Concrètement, tu n'utilises pas le stick, tu fais des mouvements avec le pad, et selon son orientation, le/les pétale(s) vont et viennent. 
Du coup, en termes d'immersion, c'est quand même vachement sympa, tu te retrouves dans ton salon à faire d'amples mouvements de bras ou à tourner crispé pour faire demi-tour, c'est original et plutôt détente.
Sur PC si c'est pour pousser le stick, on perd quand même un pan de gameplay et un des intérêts du titre.
Pas cher, pas long, original, c'est typiquement le type de jeu qui me laisse les meilleurs souvenirs.

----------


## pipoop

Disco elysium:
Presque que du bon
La fin finit en eau de boudin ca sent le truc rushe j'ai pas trop apprécié.
Et j'ai du me foirer a un moment parce que j'ai trouve que tout s'enchaine trop vite a partir d'un moment.

Pour info et pour les chouineurs j'ai finit le jeu sans dépenser la moitie de mes points de compétences donc les mecs qui disent qu'on doit obligatoirement monter ses compétences selon les besoins du jeu...non

----------


## Zerger

Tu as eu de la moule aux dés c'est tout  :tired:

----------


## azruqh

> Nan mais je comprends ce qu'il veut dire, j'ai eu le même souci avec PES 2020, la monotonie des pelouses m'a pris au dépourvu, j'ai désinstall en 30 minutes. Tout ce gazon, ils se sont pas fait chier les dévs.


Je me doutais que j'aurais ce genre de réponse trollesque, mais comme j'ai une tendresse particulière pour les trolls en général, je vais répondre à mon tour : je ne mets évidemment pas Avalanche en cause pour avoir créé un désert... désertique. En revanche, je me permets de dire que je m'y suis fait chier et que, quitte à faire un monde ouvert, le désert (désertique donc) n'est peut-être pas le meilleur endroit. Du coup, _Mad Max_ n'est peut-être pas la meilleure licence. Du coup, le _Mad Max_ d'Avalanche n'est peut-être pas le meilleur jeu. Du coup. Le désert. Désertique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le gros problème de Mad max (d'Avalanche)  c 'est son open world vide qui le rend tout très répétitif.


En mieux dit.

----------


## Supergounou

> dans mon souvenir ça ne méritait pas forcément le qualificatif de branlette intello, dans le sens où on ne t'assomme pas de concepts relous pour faire jeu qui donne à réfléchir. Y avait un contexte, oui, mais des pensums flottants tirés de la philosophie moderne ou autre truc perché, a priori non.


Tu as tout à fait raison de corriger, ce n'est pas du tout intello. J'aurais dû indiquer "branlette gaucho hippie" à la place  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est moche ça, mais malgré tout ce jeu continue de me faire de l'oeil.


Pas à plus de 5 balles alors (ce qui en fait un défouloir honnête à ce prix-là si tu passes par dessus l'univers sans intérêt) et le DLC, c'est plutôt nul à part un truc : l'autopilote pour les véhicules  :^_^:

----------


## Hyeud

> Tu as tout à fait raison de corriger, ce n'est pas du tout intello. J'aurais dû indiquer "branlette gaucho hippie" à la place


 Je ne supporte plus cet amalgame, et les hippies de droite, hein, vous y avez pensé ? Constamment méprisé, leur existence même est niée.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Je ne supporte plus cet amalgame, et les hippies de droite, hein, vous y avez pensé ? Constamment méprisé, leur existence même est niée.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je ne supporte plus cet amalgame, et les hippies de droite, hein, vous y avez pensé ? Constamment méprisé, leur existence même est niée.


 :^_^: 
C'est vrai que ça existe, et donc pour apprécier Flower, il faut être hippie ET gaucho. Comme Oldnoobie donc  :X1:

----------


## Flad

> 


 ::wub::

----------


## banditbandit

> *Flower* (2009), sur PC.
> 
> Il me tarde de mettre les mains sur Journey.






> Je ne suis pas loin de ton analyse. Je l'ai fait il y a longtemps, dans mon souvenir ça ne méritait pas forcément le qualificatif de branlette intello, dans le sens où on ne t'assomme pas de concepts relous pour faire jeu qui donne à réfléchir. Y avait un contexte, oui, mais des pensums flottants tirés de la philosophie moderne ou autre truc perché, a priori non.
> En tout cas je ne me souviens pas d'une progression freinée par des contenus fumeux.
> Par contre je l'avais fait sur PS3 et donc au pad six-axis. Concrètement, tu n'utilises pas le stick, tu fais des mouvements avec le pad, et selon son orientation, le/les pétale(s) vont et viennent. 
> Du coup, en termes d'immersion, c'est quand même vachement sympa, tu te retrouves dans ton salon à faire d'amples mouvements de bras ou à tourner crispé pour faire demi-tour, c'est original et plutôt détente.
> Sur PC si c'est pour pousser le stick, on perd quand même un pan de gameplay et un des intérêts du titre.
> Pas cher, pas long, original, c'est typiquement le type de jeu qui me laisse les meilleurs souvenirs.


Pareil que Oldnoobie, j'avoue concernant ce jeu je comprends pas l'aspect " branlette intellectuelle" ou alors ça m'a vraiment échappé, parce que à mon sens ce serait plutôt tout l'inverse, un truc plutôt organique où on se laisse porter par des sensations.
Comme l'indique Oldnoobie la sixaxis apporte vraiment un plus niveau confort et sensations, j'imagine que sur pc on doit pouvoir utiliser un pad ps4 ou encore un steam controler comme équivalent. Je t'invite à utiliser cela sur ce genre de jeu et d'autant plus si tu veux faire Journey.

----------


## Kompre

Je viens de finir *Shadowun: Dragonfall*.

C'était vraiment super. J'ai trouvé l'univers très intéressant et finalement plus naturel que je pensais. J'avais jamais trop mis les pattes sur du Shadowrun avant, j'avais un peu peur du mix Fantasy + SF. Et franchement sur ce jeu ca marche très bien.

Niveau gameplay, j'ai pas trouvé le jeu très difficile en "hard". Un peu de challenge sur 2-3 combats, mais le reste passait facile. C'était parfait pour moi. On m'avait conseillé un bon build il faut dire, ce qui a facilité les choses. Tactiquement, le jeu est intéressant. On a pas mal de situations différentes et des capacités bien complémentaires. Même si j'ai souvent abusé de la même stratégie (7 AP sur Glory et 4 sur Eiger).

Pour finir l'écriture, le gros point fort du jeu. Non seulement le scénario global est prenant et original, mais en plus j'ai trouvées toutes les quêtes (les "runs") intéressantes et variées en ambiance et en objectifs. Les meilleurs étant celles des compagnons, donc une franchement remarquable.

Voilà. Plus qu'à faire Hong-Kong maintenant.  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

> Pareil que Oldnoobie, j'avoue concernant ce jeu je comprends pas l'aspect " branlette intellectuelle" ou alors ça m'a vraiment échappé, parce que à mon sens ce serait plutôt tout l'inverse, un truc plutôt organique où on se laisse porter par des sensations.
> Comme l'indique Oldnoobie la sixaxis apporte vraiment un plus niveau confort et sensations, j'imagine que sur pc on doit pouvoir utiliser un pad ps4 ou encore un steam controler comme équivalent. Je t'invite à utiliser cela sur ce genre de jeu et d'autant plus si tu veux faire Journey.


Marrant, je l'avais fait sur PS3, et je me souviens même plus de si j'avais utilisé le sixaxis de la manette ou le stick.  ::ninja:: 
Je me souviens surtout du côté détendu du jeu et de vraies mécaniques de gameplay, simples mais qui sont plus que ce qu'on pouvait attendre. On peut partir avec un à priori négatif et se faire quand même happer par le jeu. Bon, pendant deux heures avant de repartir sur autre chose quand même.

Journey a un peu le même feeling mais est plus "complexe", et plus long.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je me doutais que j'aurais ce genre de réponse trollesque, mais comme j'ai une tendresse particulière pour les trolls en général, je vais répondre à mon tour : je ne mets évidemment pas Avalanche en cause pour avoir créé un désert... désertique. En revanche, je me permets de dire que je m'y suis fait chier et que, quitte à faire un monde ouvert, le désert (désertique donc) n'est peut-être pas le meilleur endroit. Du coup, _Mad Max_ n'est peut-être pas la meilleure licence. Du coup, le _Mad Max_ d'Avalanche n'est peut-être pas le meilleur jeu. Du coup. Le désert. Désertique.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> En mieux dit.


Te bile pas, au-delà du troll, j'ai dû lâcher le jeu au bout de 2h.
Te faire jouer dans une monde dévasté mais dans lequel tu ne peux monter que sur les caisses qui ont la tranche supérieure peinte en jaune et sur rien d'autre, c'est tellement dirigiste et fainéant que j'ai pas mal bloqué.
Enfin pas autant qu'en ne trouvant pas l'accès à un bâtiment pour faire avancer l'histoire (je crois que la map a des points d'intérêt qui dévoilent la map et c'était le premier, sauf que pas moyen d'y entrer...).
J'ai jamais su si bug ou pas, mais à partir du moment où y a une porte en bois, où tu as des explosifs, une voiture avec un grappin, et plusieurs endroits où escalader l'éboulis permet de surmonter l'enceinte sans effort, mais que non, tant que t'as pas trouvé LE TRUC conçu par les dévs, tu entres pas... hop poubelle.

----------


## Ginfizz

Je viens de finir *Shovel Knight : Specter of Torment*

Ce second DLC est globalement très bon, avec un perso encore une fois attachant et disposant d'un bon moveset, en particulier les attaques taillantes qui servent à se propulser et le "surf sur la faux" qui sont bien addictifs. Par contre j'ai trouvé parfois agaçantes les accroches murales du personnage qu'on ne contrôle pas toujours comme on voudrait. Le level design est comme toujours très bon et permet de bien profiter des capacités de Specter Knight, et il y a plein de petites trouvailles pour surprendre le joueur et varier les plaisirs. C'est d'ailleurs une force du jeu d'arriver à maintenir ces effets de surprise dans cet univers pourtant familier puisqu'on parcours toujours plus ou moins les mêmes lieux depuis la première campagne.

L'histoire quand à elle est sympathique et ajoute sa petite pierre à l'édifice du Lore de la série, même si je lui ai préféré celle de Plague of Shadow qui possède un petit charme supplémentaire. Enfin, les variations musicales sur les thèmes habituels de la série sont comme toujours un délice pour les oreilles.

Bref, encore un chouette moment passé dans l'univers du chevalier à la pelle, en attendant d'attaquer gaillardement  King of Cards, le dernier opus de la série.

----------


## Woshee

J'ai "fini" *Book of Demons*

En fait j'ai fait un run en mode "histoire" avec un personnage sur trois jouable, en à peu près 9h. Mais c'est le genre de jeu qui ne se finit jamais donc bon...

Vraiment très agréablement surpris. C'est un espèce de gros mix de Hack'n Slash (clairement un coté parodie de Diablo), mâtiné de deck building et de Rogue Lite.
On joue des parties successives qui nous font descendre de plus en plus profond et nous rapproche des boss. On peu configurer chaque partie en taille/temps ce qui est plutôt sympa. Les niveaux sont générés aléatoirement, en terme de dispositions et d'ennemis.

Pour attaquer, on clique sur les ennemis, pendant qu'on reste collé au chemin, rien de bien compliqué. Le sel vient du loot, qu'on récupère sous forme de cartes, et qui nous donnent des capacités passives, des pouvoirs, ou des objets consommables. Tous ont l'air d'avoir des variétés magiques et légendaires ce qui rend le loot assez rigolo. Et chaque équipement peut être amélioré 3 fois, mais en coûtant toujours plus à être équipé ou utilisé.
Le gameplay est vraiment très accessible, mais certains pourraient le juger simpliste.

Les deux autres personnages viennent avec un tout autre set d'équipement visiblement, ce qui va me faire refaire le jeu je pense. Et une fois terminé, on débloque un mode freeplay sans objectif particulier, mais qui permet de rejouer avec des niveaux de difficultés supérieurs, et d'essayer de débloquer le reste de l'équipement.

Et pour ne rien gâcher, le jeu a une vraie identité graphique, puisque la DA est conçue pour faire comme si tout le monde ainsi que les personnages étaient faits de papier.

C'est pas un grand jeu, mais je le recommande (et il fait partie du Humble Choice actuel qui est vraiment riche en bons titres), et j'ai hâte de voir leur prochain jeu qui va être un XCOM like, avec le même genre de DA  ::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'avais adoré mais de mémoire on est forcé d'avancer, non ? Il n'y a pas moyen de grinder un peu dans les niveaux du haut ?

----------


## Woshee

Effectivement je pense pas que tu puisses grind, mais j'en ai pas ressenti la nécessité.
Tu as tout le loisir de grind tranquilou en freeplay après avoir fini le mode aventure.

----------


## Flad

Ouais il est sympa *book of demons*. Même moi je l'ai fini.
T'as trouvé l'easter egg avec les corbeaux du village ?

Sinon, dans le cadre du backlog event, j'ai terminé : 
*Day of the tentacle Remastered* - p&c rigolo, pas très long, les énigmes ne sont pas des trucs intordables sorties d'un cerveau dérangé. Un bon moment. A l'opposé de =>

*Layers of fear* - jeux d'horreur qui joue énormément sur le son, la mise en scène et quelques jumps scare. J'ai été très vite mal à l'aise et j'ai du coup viré le son pour rusher le jeu. Il est bon, très bon même je pense dan son genre mais c'est pas pour moi in fine.

----------


## pipoop

> Ouais il est sympa *book of demons*. Même moi je l'ai fini.
> T'as trouvé l'easter egg avec les corbeaux du village ?
> 
> Sinon, dans le cadre du backlog event, j'ai terminé : 
> *Day of the tentacle Remastered* - p&c rigolo, pas très long, les énigmes ne sont pas des trucs intordables sorties d'un cerveau dérangé. Un bon moment. A l'opposé de =>
> 
> *Layers of fear* - jeux d'horreur qui joue énormément sur le son, la mise en scène et quelques jumps scare. J'ai été très vite mal à l'aise et j'ai du coup viré le son pour rusher le jeu. Il est bon, très bon même je pense dan son genre mais c'est pas pour moi in fine.


Qu'est ce qui t'as mis mal a l'aise? (je l'ai mais je sais pas si mon coeur de flipette supportera)

----------


## Flad

> Qu'est ce qui t'as mis mal a l'aise? (je l'ai mais je sais pas si mon coeur de flipette supportera)


L'histoire, l'ambiance si tu joues comme préconisé (en gros dans le noir et au casque).
Autant j'aime me faire "peur" avec les resident evil, autant avec Layers c'était un malaise constant. Une fois le son mis à 0 et remplacé par une compil' métal, ça passe mieux.

----------


## KiwiX

*Silent Hill Homecoming*

Le 1er SH que je termine, n'ayant pas aimé les anciens (contrairement à tout le monde, on dirait). Et c'était pas si mauvais. Ça se finit vite (environ 9h) et une fois patché en 2K144, ça passe niquel (de base, le jeu est ultra dégueu, ne supporte pas l'alt tab). 
A noter que le jeu est bloqué en 30 fps mais qu'on peut le passer à 60 pour plus de fluidance (oui j'utilise ce mot si j'ai envie).

Ne pas oublier le patch UnknownProject à décompresser dans le répertoire du jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

*Gato Roboto* (2019)



Metroid-hommage. Vous voyez Super Metroid ? Eh ben Gato Roboto c'est tout pareil, mais en moins bien. 

Graphiquement, c'est douteux. J'ai jamais été fan des graphismes GameBoy, même si ici, c'est propre, mais surtout c'est pas justifié du tout, je ne comprends pas ce choix.
L'ambiance est très en deçà de son mentor, mais la barre est haute et il faut avouer que ça reste très correcte.
Les tricks badass existent, mais sont peu exploités et assez simples à réaliser.
Le jeu est très court, ça se torche en 3h30 à 100%.

Pour le reste, c'est du Metroid-like très correct, bien designé autant en ce qui concerne les niveaux que les mécaniques de jeu. On aurait surement souhaité en avoir beaucoup plus, mais ce que fait Gato Roboto, il le fait bien (sauf les graphismes à mon avis).

Pour un petit prix et si on est fan de Super-Metroid, on est sûr d'apprécier.

----------


## Marmottas

C'est pas du tout des graphismes GB ça !

Du mode 2 Amstrad CPC à la rigueur  ::P:

----------


## runner

Finit *Heavy Rain* :

*Scénario:* 
Le scénario est le point fort du jeu. Ce n'est pas un chef d'oeuvre mais il se laisse suivre sans mal et est plutôt captivant dans cette affaire où on cherche le coupable. Le fait de suivre plusieurs personnages est intéressant aussi.

*Ambiance*:
Deuxième point fort du jeu. On est bien capté par cette ambiance glauque et triste.

*Graphisme*:
On sent vite que le jeu a pas mal d'années derrière lui. Le portage Pc est correct avec une bonne fluidité malgré quelques stuttering par moment. Par contre, ça pique un peu avec ces textures assez basse définition, cette modélisation époque ps3 et ces effets un peu too much typique des années 2000. 
Cela reste néanmoins regardable.

*Maniabilité*:
Correct tant au pad qu'au couple clavier/souris. Seule la gestion des déplacements avec ces caméras fixes sont à chier car selon la caméra avancer peut signifier reculer. 

*Gameplay*:
C'est le gros point noir du jeu. Ce jeu est bourré de QTE et d'incohérence. Parfois on est amené à faire des QTE pour la moindre action comme tourner la clé de contact alors que parfois le jeu effectue plusieurs actions sans rien nous demander.
Il y a beaucoup de QTE inutile qui cassent le rythme. Dernier point. A part des QTE, il n'y a rien d'autre comme façon d'agir sur le gameplay.
Heureusement que le scénario et l'ambiance sont là.

*Conclusion:*
Je cherchais un farenheit 2  et c'est ce que j'ai eu. Bonne ambiance, scénario correct et agréable mais gameplay aux fraises. Si on aime suivre une histoire façon walking simulator, ce jeu est fait pour vous si tant est que vous aimiez cette ambiance série dramatique américaine des années 80 et 90. Dans le cas contraire, passez votre chemin.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est pas du tout des graphismes GB ça !
> 
> Du mode 2 Amstrad CPC à la rigueur


Eh oh le vieux, ça va hein, j'ai pas connu ça moi  :^_^:

----------


## Marmottas

> Eh oh le vieux, ça va hein, j'ai pas connu ça moi


Toi, tu vas prendre un coup de canne si tu continues !

----------


## Tahia

> Eh oh le vieux, ça va hein, j'ai pas connu ça moi


 :haha:  Il est pas vieux !

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Enfin fini *Pathfinder Kingmaker*: 220h  ::o: 

J'en garderais un bon souvenir mais bon il était quand même bien trop long.

----------


## leeoneil

Dans le cadre de l'event du backlog, je viens de terminer <strong>Transistor</strong>, je fais un petit copié/collé ici.
C'est court (7h), c'est,bien, et c'est tout triste
J'ai beaucoup aimé malgré le fait que le jeu ne se renouvelle pas, heureusement qu'il n'est pas plus long.
J'ai commencé quelques défis, mais je ne suis pas allé au bout.
Comme dans Bastion, la narration est top !
Par contre je suis surpris qu'ils n'aient pas gardé l'idée du décor qui apparaît au fur et à mesure, d'autant que le scenar' apporte le truc sur un plateau.. Mais non..
A la place, on a des combats tactiques, mais qui tournent un peu en rond (la faute à trop peu d'ennemis différents ?)
J'ai adoré la balade, et si on veut du hardcore on peut se faire tous les challenges ou recommencer une partie avec des entraves à base de "limiteurs" qui changent la donne des combats.




> Enfin fini *Pathfinder Kingmaker*: 220h 
> J'en garderais un bon souvenir mais bon il était quand même bien trop long.


C'est ce qui me bloque complètement pour ce jeu. Il fait super envie mais je ne suis pas prêt à passer autant de temps dessus... J'ai vu plusieurs fois 140/150h... Arghh....

----------


## banditbandit

> *Silent Hill Homecoming*
> 
> Le 1er SH que je termine, n'ayant pas aimé les anciens (contrairement à tout le monde, on dirait). Et c'était pas si mauvais. Ça se finit vite (environ 9h) et une fois patché en 2K144, ça passe niquel (de base, le jeu est ultra dégueu, ne supporte pas l'alt tab). 
> A noter que le jeu est bloqué en 30 fps mais qu'on peut le passer à 60 pour plus de fluidance (oui j'utilise ce mot si j'ai envie).
> 
> Ne pas oublier le patch UnknownProject à décompresser dans le répertoire du jeu.


J'avais bien aimé ce SH comme toi c'était mon premier du coup j'avais pas de point de comparaison mais j'ai souvenir de quelques scènes bien marquantes/cracras et une superbe musique. j'avais même terminé deux fois le jeu (c'est vrai qu'il est relativement court), dommage pour la fin vraiment à chier.  ::(:

----------


## Cabfire

> Enfin fini *Pathfinder Kingmaker*: 220h 
> 
> J'en garderais un bon souvenir mais bon il était quand même bien trop long.


Serieusement... Tu estimes que tu as traîné, fait plein plein de side quest ou ça te parait la durée normal ?

----------


## Hyeud

SteamWorld Heist


Excellent jeu de stratégie tour par tour, avec visée manuelle, pas de 98% de chances de toucher qui foire magiquement une fois sur 2 (coucou xcom-2).
Plein de persos jouables, les blessés rentrent et sont soignés aussi secs, pas comme x-com2, où dès qu'un de tes bonhommes se prend un tir, il va à l'hosto 3 mois.
Très joli dans son style, musiques excellentes, de l'humour potache, difficulté bien dosé (j'ai joué tout du long en expérimenté), seul bémol, j'aurais aimé qu'on puisse annulé le dernier déplacement, pour éviter de recharger la partie, suite à une bête erreur de manip.
Au moins 20h de jeu pour 15 euroboules, recommandé !

J'ai même envie d'acheter le dlc, the outsider, mais je l'ai trop bingé, 3 grosses sessions d'environ 7h+1h du dernier tableau, j'en ai plein le chapeau.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Serieusement... Tu estimes que tu as traîné, fait plein plein de side quest ou ça te parait la durée normal ?


Temps en mode balade apparemment.
https://howlongtobeat.com/game?id=60050

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Enfin fini *Pathfinder Kingmaker*: 220h 
> 
> J'en garderais un bon souvenir mais bon il était quand même bien trop long.


Par ailleurs le kickstarter de leur prochain jeu permet de recevoir celui-ci + Pathfinder Kingmaker Enhanced Edition pour 40 euros soit le prix actuel de cette EE seule sur Steam.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...r_confirmation

----------


## Illynir

Je suis à la fois incroyablement attiré par ce jeu et incroyablement démotivé quand je vois les retours et le nombre d'heures.  ::ninja:: 

Je craquerai surement un jour, j'imagine.

----------


## vv221

> SteamWorld Heist
> 
> Excellent jeu de stratégie tour par tour (…)


Le tout avec une bande-son fort sympathique, jouée par des robots pour rester dans le thème  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé à l'instant *The Banner Saga* et j'ai toujours aussi bien aimé. L'objectif étant de refaire le 1 avant de m'attaquer au 2 et au 3, je l'ai fait en facile. Ca n'a pas rendu les combats inintéressants pour autant.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Serieusement... Tu estimes que tu as traîné, fait plein plein de side quest ou ça te parait la durée normal ?


Je suis lent dans les RPG, j'aime tout explorer et bien faire toutes les quêtes.
Bon pour le coup là j'ai aussi passé des heures dans les menus à lire les descriptions des sorts, à refaire mes builds, etc ...

Mais le jeu est clairement très(trop?) long par rapport à des Pillars of Eternity et autres Divinity qui ne sont pourtant pas particulièrement courts.

----------


## Illynir

Ça dépends, si le scénario est captivant pourquoi pas, par contre si c'est juste enchainer des maps vides remplie de combat, bof en effet.

----------


## Blackogg

Bon on va dire que j'ai fini *Dragon Quest XI* parce que je vais laisser tomber le endgame.
Alors oui c'est sympa de proposer plein de contenu en plus une fois le jeu fini. Mais ça va pas m'intéresser de grinder 20 niveaux pour aller voir le vrai vrai boss de fin (et je me suis spoilé, il y a aussi un autre boss optionnel encore plus méchant si on finit certaines quêtes) alors que jusqu'à présent la progression était bien linéaire..
Et puis bon le coup de supprimer tout le character development installé pendant 50h à coup de voyage temporel, c'est dommage ... Alors ok Dragon Quest ne brille pas spécialement par son scénario, mais là c'est vraiment le niveau 0.


C'était un très bon moment jusqu'à ce point, mais je ne suis clairement pas la cible de ce contenu bonus.

----------


## Kompre

*Black Mesa* partie Xen.

Et c'était vraiment super. Je suis très impressionné par le boulot qu'ils ont fait sur Xen. C'est un régal pour les yeux. Il y a une bonne variété de situations. Et j'ai finalement bien aimé ce gameplay double saut remis au goût du jour. Le fait de pouvoir dash sur les côtés, ca donne un peps renouvelé aux quelques combats en "arène". Dont le boss final. Qui reste un peu kitch, mais divertissant avec tous ces effets. 

Niveau défauts, il y a un peu de répétitivité sur les mécanismes (les plantes plateformes, le gaz inflammable, ou les ganglions rouges à shoot). Qui se sent pas trop grâce à des zones bien différentes. Et puis j'aurais aimé plus de favelas Vortigaunt dans Interloper, parce qu'elles sont vraiment classes avec cette petite ambiance Oddworld. Et il doit en falloir un paquet pour alimenter cette grosse usine. J'aurais bien échangé une session de saut sur des chaînes de montage par une traversée d'une ville favela Vortigaunt.

----------


## Zerger

> Bon on va dire que j'ai fini *Dragon Quest XI* parce que je vais laisser tomber le endgame.
> Alors oui c'est sympa de proposer plein de contenu en plus une fois le jeu fini. Mais ça va pas m'intéresser de grinder 20 niveaux pour aller voir le vrai vrai boss de fin (et je me suis spoilé, il y a aussi un autre boss optionnel encore plus méchant si on finit certaines quêtes) alors que jusqu'à présent la progression était bien linéaire..
> Et puis bon le coup de supprimer tout le character development installé pendant 50h à coup de voyage temporel, c'est dommage ... Alors ok Dragon Quest ne brille pas spécialement par son scénario, mais là c'est vraiment le niveau 0.
> 
> 
> C'était un très bon moment jusqu'à ce point, mais je ne suis clairement pas la cible de ce contenu bonus.


C'est souvent comme ça dans les Dragon Quest (en tout cas dans ceux que j'ai faits). Le contenu endgame additionnel est très conséquent et très dur, et demande beaucoup de grind.

Il me fait grave envie ce DQ11 parce que j'adore les Dragon Quest. Par contre, faut vraiment qu'ils posent les couilles sur la table et qu'ils arrêtent de ressortir toujours la même recette sans aucune innovation pour le futur.

----------


## cguyom

*Hyper Light Drifter* dans le cadre de l'event du Backlog.

J'ai adoré du début à la fin  ::wub:: 

Récupéré sur l'EGS parce que c'était gratuit, sans l'event je ne l'aurais pas lancé de moi même. Et pourtant, je viens à peine de le terminer que j'ai envie de relancer une partie. Tout était trop bien : le gameplay, le level design, la musique, les choix artistiques. Ce n'était ni trop difficile, ni trop simple.

Un gros coup de coeur.

----------


## Woshee

*Borderlands 3*

Enfin j'ai terminé l'histoire principale et toutes les vraies quêtes secondaires (pas les arènes) avec un personnage (FL4K). Ca m'a pris grosso modo 45h en prenant mon temps.

Franchement c'était super. J'ai joué 100% solo, et j'ai pas vu le temps passé. La quête principale est franchement longue, et le scénario, même si pas très palpitant se laisse franchement suivre. On croise pas mal de têtes connues, et les nouvelles sont plutôt sympas. Les doublages français sont toujours top, et contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire partout, j'ai pas trouvé l'humour lourdingue du tout. Au contraire y'a des moments que j'ai trouvé assez fendards, justement à cause du fait que l'écriture tranche pas mal avec l'aventure qu'on est censés vivre. Même les grands méchants je les ai trouvé plutôt chouettes.

Les quêtes secondaires sont agencées de manière bien plus agréablement que dans l'épisode précédent. C'est à dire qu'il y a moins d'A/R entre les zones, les quêtes sont généralement effectuées dans la zone dans laquelle on se trouve. Chaque planète est divisée en une grosse zone, avec l'accès à plusieurs zones secondaires, et tout est plutôt fluide dans l’enchaînement des séquences. Chaque zone secondaire est faite entièrement en one shot, on sait qu'on en a pour à peu près une heure de jeu à chaque fois, avant de revenir au hub qu'on explorera un peu plus. C'est vraiment cool comme rythme pour prévoir quand faire une pause.

Le jeu est plutôt simple, mais avec les modes de difficulté "chaos" qu'on rajoute après la campagne, ça se corse pas mal.

D'un point de vue gameplay pur, c'est vraiment très efficace. C'est nerveux, presque toutes les armes ont vraiment du punch. Y'a moins de temps morts de cinématiques ou de personnage à suivre pendant plusieurs minutes (à part une mission secondaire), la baston arrive toujours très vite. Franchement le rythme est super maitrisé.

Visuellement c'est sympa mais pas dingo. AU moins ça tourne bien sur ma config vieillissante. Le design général est chouette, notamment par rapport aux bêtes sauvages. Les ennemis sont variés, tous ont pas mal de variation (et encore plus en mode chaos).
Y'a toujours assez peu de vie dans les lieux de vie, les personnages sont assez mal animés dans les cutscenes. Dans celles ci le personnage qu'on joue est toujours totalement ignoré d'ailleurs, c'est assez étrange. Mais bon, au moins elles ne durent pas trois plombes et on peut les passer.

En le comparant au 2, juste c'est incompréhensible qu'il faille encore se taper au fur et à mesure du temps le déblocage des slots d'arme, du slot de mod de classe et de celui d'artefact, c'est assez relou.... 
Par contre le fait qu'on puisse se TP sans forcément avoir un terminal à côté, c'est vraiment un bon point pour éviter les A/R. Les petits trucs à collectionner sur chaque map sont plutôt pas chiants à trouver et rajoutent souvent un petit côté background sympa.
Les menus donnent toujours le feeling d'avoir été fait pour la manette puis adaptés au PC ce qui n'est pas toujours agréable. J'ai même dû jouer en qwerty pour pas être emmerdé avec certaines commandes non configurables notamment dans le contrôle de la map.

TL:DR -> Pour les fans des épisodes précédents, foncez ce sera votre came, tout est mieux qu'avant. Pour les autres, c'est vraiment la même formule améliorée, donc y'a pas de raison que ça vous plaise davantage.

----------


## Hyeud

> *Borderlands 3*
> *Franchement* c'était super. J'ai joué 100% solo, et j'ai pas vu le temps passé. La quête principale est *franchement* longue, et le scénario, même si pas très palpitant se laisse *franchement* suivre.


Franchement, tu m'as presque donné envie d'y jouer.  ::P: 
Mais c'est pas ma came, j'ai essayé une 12aine d'heures le premier, (jusqu'au boss en voiture pour être exact), et ça m'a saoulé, je pensais ce jeu plus rpg qu'il ne l'est.

----------


## Woshee

Ouais je devrais plus me relire....  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ouais franchement je devrais plus me relire....


:fixed:

----------


## Zerger

> je pensais ce jeu plus rpg qu'il ne l'est.


Ah ouais, Borderlands c'est pas franchement du The Witcher  ::P:  C'est bien plus du Diablo avec des flingues

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ah ouais, Borderlands c'est pas franchement du The Witcher  C'est bien plus du Diablo avec des flingues


Perso la seule chose qui m'a épuisé dans Borderlands (le 2) c'est le peu de compétences. Tu as des builds différents, OK, mais une compétence à utiliser, ô joie.

----------


## Zerger

Oui, y'a des petits efforts de ce côté-là dans le 3 (Fl4k peut donner des ordres à son pet, Zane peut avoir 2 compétences), mais ca reste une compétence principale et tes flingues.
Bon d'un côté, ca se tient car le jeu se concentre beaucoup sur les flingues qui restent le coeur du jeu. Si on file plus de compétences au perso (genre Overwatch), le loot perdrait en intérêt je pense puisqu'on pourrait avancer dans le jeu en utilisant principalement les compétences.

Mais dans le 3, les flingues ont été énormément remaniés, ils ont des comportements plus spécifiques qu'avant et offrent de meilleurs synergies avec les passifs des persos

----------


## Woshee

Ouais chaque perso a d'ailleurs 3 compétences différentes, puisqu'il y en a une rattachée à chaque axe. Ça permet de potentiellement varier les plaisirs sans changer de perso.

----------


## Bibik

*Atelier Sophie : The alchemist and the mysterious Book* en ~70h sans platiner (je garde pour plus tard si j'en ai le courage, j'ai plein de Trails à rattraper avant Cold Steel 3 !). Je voulais un RPG comfy et détendu, et me suis retrouvé avec pas mal de complexité sous-jacente dans le craft, les traits à gérer, les skills à upper; la tétrachiée d'items et de combinaisons possibles et certains boss/mobs qui surprennent en triplant de difficulté dès que la nuit tombe ou que je collecte trop. 

Le boss de fin m'a pas mal fessé aussi et j'ai dû grinder quelques stats supplémentaires (on atteint vite le level 20 pour pousser à améliorer le craft et les items, mais ça implique d'aller encore plus collecter, trier et à la manette ça devient bien lourd sur la fin) pour le tuer sur le fil en normal. Il était pas mal pour découvrir le style de la licence mais je préfère tout de même *Mana Khemia* qui mixe mieux le jrpg et le jeu de craft. J'aimerais tellement que Koei-Tecmo remaster les deux *Mana Khemia*

----------


## KiwiX

*Mother Russia Bleeds*

En 3h environ, mode de difficulté normale. Et c'était pas ouf.
L'univers est bien crados et c'est très violent globalement, à réserver pour une après-midi défouloir entre potes, à la limite.

----------


## Blackogg

*Lair of the Clockwork God* en environ 7h, ce qui est tout à fait honnête.




C'est donc un jeu d'aventure qui se contrôle à moitié comme ... bah comme un jeu d'aventure, et à moitié comme un platformer. 
On retrouve donc Dan&Ben, les 2 héros des point'n'click retro, indés et très anglais *Ben there, Dan that* et *Time gentlemen, please* qui partent ici pour une troisième aventure. 
Comme ses prédécesseurs, le jeu nous promet une histoire absurde, des répliques bourrées de sarcasme et un 4eme mur aux abonnés absents (ce qui donnera lieu à d'autres répliques sarcastiques mais également quelques énigmes pas toujours parmi les plus heureuses).

La nouveauté ici, c'est que Dan en a marre d'endosser le rôle du sidekick sarcastique depuis 2 jeux et veut vivre avec son temps. Aujourd'hui, les indés, ils font des platformers 2D porteurs de messages poignants. Donc Dan se contrôlera comme dans un platformer. Un bouton pour sauter, un pour courir mais surtout aucun pour interagir avec les objets du décor (à part pousser des caisses, ça c'est autorisé dans les platformers).
Ben, en tant que protagoniste des précédents jeux, ne voit pas l'intérêt de changer une méthode qui a fait ses preuves, et voudra donc uniquement résoudre des énigmes en actionnant des leviers, en parlant à n'importe qui et surtout en stockant des tas d'objets dans son inventaire puis en les combinant entre eux. En revanche, hors de question de sauter.
Bien entendu, pour progresser, il va falloir alterner (via la pression d'une touche) entre les 2 compères, chacun étant capable de débloquer une situation que l'autre ne pourrait résoudre seul (même s'il affirmera toujours le contraire).
On se retrouve donc avec un jeu d'aventure en scrolling 2D avec des phases de plateforme. Dan&Ben étant des grands admirateurs de Lucasfilm games, ils n'est pas si surprenant qu'ils marchent dans les pas de Ron Gilbert et de son (maladroit) *The Cave*.
Mais là où The Cave tentait (en vain) de trouver le juste milieu entre plateforme 2D et énigmes de jeu d'aventure, Lair of the Clockwork God choisit l'approche inverse : faire cohabiter les deux sans chercher à les mélanger.

Pour ce faire, le jeu propose un unique ensemble de contrôles bien plus pensé pour le platformer que pour l'aventure (même si perso j'ai remappé quelques touches parce que je trouvais la config de base pas top dans les 2 cas): le gameplay "point'n'click" se fait en fait très souvent sans pointer ni cliquer, mais intégralement au clavier (ou au pad) : pour parler à quelqu'un ou actionner un objet, il faudra d'abord se rendre près de celui-ci, puis appuyer sur la touche pour interagir, puis enfin sélectionner l'action que l'on veut faire. Bref, tout ça est plutôt frustrant au début mais on s'y fait assez vite.
Tant qu'on parle du début: on se retrouve à devoir déplacer les 2 persos l'un après l'autre pour progresser dans l'histoire, ce qui est pénible (ok le jeu fait des blagues pour nous monter qu'il est au courant, mais ça reste pénible), heureusement cette situation ne durera pas grâce à plusieurs upgrades débloquées en cours de partie).

Dans l'ensemble tout cela marche "pas trop mal". Mieux que The Cave en tout cas. Malheureusement ça n'est pas parfait. 
Déjà le gameplay aventure s'en ressent, comme dit plus haut. 
Ensuite pour justifier le gameplay plateformes, et bien il y a des phases de plateformes Oui je sais, ça a l'air dingue dit comme ça. Mais attention, pas juste 3 fossés à franchir avant la prochaine énigme, ce sont de vraies phases de plateforme, avec des pics, des scies circulaires, des lasers, des blocs qui disparaissent ... Si dans l'ensemble elles ne sont pas trop difficiles, le jeu n'offre pas la précision d'un Mario ou d'un Meat Boy et on pestera parfois contre ce saut qui n'a pas atterri où il fallait "alors que les fois d'avant c'était passé". Il est à noter que ces phases sont blindées de checkpoints, comme si le jeu cherchait à s'excuser par avance. C'est dommage, mais je salue la volonté d'utiliser les mécaniques du jeu à fond plutôt que se contenter d'en faire un gimmick le temps d'une vanne ou 2.

Et l'histoire dans tout ça ? Parce que c'est bien joli de parler précision des sauts, mais on est quand même dans un jeu d'aventure à la base.
Niveau énigmes, je n'ai jamais été bloqué suffisamment longtemps pour aller chercher une soluce en ligne, donc pour moi c'est du tout bon. Il est à noter que  le jeu a une structure très linéaire : on enchaine différents "niveaux", ce qui fait qu'on n'a jamais besoin de se demander si on a oublié un objet dans un lieu visité 2h auparavant. Si on a pu arriver à un endroit, c'est qu'on a déjà effectué toutes les actions nécessaires pour y parvenir.
Les énigmes ont toujours une logique, mais ça tape parfois un peu hors des sentiers battus  ::): . Ceci dit, pour les cas les plus extrêmes, le jeu emploiera des indices plus explicites.
Je déplorerai juste un cas précis vers la fin du jeu où un perso voit son panel d'actions limité et j'aurais bien aimé avoir un retour de sa part pour me faire comprendre quelles actions je pouvais ou ne pouvais pas faire (j'ai fini par m'en sortir en appuyant sur toutes les touches du clavier  :tired: ), mais rien qu'un petit patch ne saurait corriger.

Côté écriture, dans l'ensemble, je me suis moins marré que dans *Time Gentlemen, please* (faut dire que la barre était haute, et en plus je pense que Lair[...] est moins bavard). On retrouve bien la patte de Dan&Ben derrière le scénario et ses nombreux dialogues idiots, donc pour moi le contrat est rempli. 
Sauf que du temps a passé depuis leur dernière aventure. Certains gags ou énigmes auront un air de déjà-vu. De même, quelques interactions "meta" et réflexions associées à propos jeux vidéo ne paraitront plus très originales (même si pertinentes). 
Dans l'ensemble ça reste très plaisant et il y a encore des éclairs de génie franchement mémorables (je ne connais pas beaucoup de jeux qui m'ont fait me marrer avant même d'arriver sur leur menu principal).
Fait intéressant, j'ai également ressenti une certaine lassitude de la part des auteurs, dans le sens où certains remarques sarcastiques n'essayaient même pas de déclencher un sourire. L'humour des 2 compères est assez caustique de manière générale, certes, mais là ils ont encore monté d'un cran et ne s'encombrent parfois même plus de sous-entendus (en même temps, quand un perso passe tout le jeu à expliquer qu'il en a marre des jeux d'aventure, ce n'est peut-être pas que de l'ironie ...). Bon c'est pas *The Beginner's Guide* non plus, on reste dans la déconne. Mais la déconne n'est-elle pas justement un moyen de dissimuler ses inquiétudes ?  ::ninja:: 

En bref, je ne regrette absolument pas mes 15 euroboules, même si le jeu est loin d'être parfait.
Si vous connaissez et appréciez déjà leurs productions précédentes et qu'un peu de platforming ne vous fait pas peur, vous pouvez y aller.
Si vous ne connaissez pas leurs productions précédentes, *Ben There, Dan That* est gratuit, ça vous donnera un très bon aperçu de l'humour de ces messieurs. 
Si en revanche vous cherchez avant tout un jeu d'aventure classique ou un platformer exigeant, vous allez être déçus.


Ah, le jeu est aussi bundlé avec un visual novel parodique faisant office de prequel. Ça prend 15 min à faire, considérez que c'est un chapitre additionnel du jeu  :;): .

----------


## Supergounou

> *Lair of the Clockwork God* en environ 7h, ce qui est tout à fait honnête.


Déjà, merci pour ton retour  ::): 

Ensuite, questions localisation: Ben there et Time gentlemen, c'est pas full anglais ? Si oui, ça se fait pour un frogy naze? Genre les dialogues écrits ne défilent pas automatiquement?

Et le petit dernier, il est traduit?

----------


## Blackogg

> Déjà, merci pour ton retour 
> 
> Ensuite, questions localisation: Ben there et Time gentlemen, c'est pas full anglais ? Si oui, ça se fait pour un frogy naze? Genre les dialogues écrits ne défilent pas automatiquement?
> 
> Et le petit dernier, il est traduit?


Ah oui j'ai complètement oublié ce détail, tiens. J'ai bien peur que les 3 n'existent qu'en anglais.
Il y a un peu d'argot, mais rien d'insurmontable, je pense. 
Pour Lair, je pense que c'est celui dont les textes sont les plus accessibles (c'est aussi le moins bavard, ça aide) et en plus il y a un paquet d'options d'accessibilité, où on peut notamment choisir de bloquer le défilement des textes.
Ah et le petit dernier est une aventure indépendante, aucune connaissance des précédents n'est requise pour résoudre une énigme ou comprendre une blague.

----------


## Supergounou

> en plus il y a un paquet d'options d'accessibilité, où on peut notamment choisir de bloquer le défilement des textes.


Alors ça, c'est une putain d'idée de génie. Ça rend le jeu plus accessible aux non anglophones, merci à eux j'espère que c'est le genre de truc qui se démocratisera.

Et merci pour tes réponses  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Merci pour le retour. Je n'avais d'ailleurs absolument aucune idée qu'une "suite" sortait récemment. Du coup, direct dans ma wishlist !

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Mother Russia Bleeds*
> 
> En 3h environ, mode de difficulté normale. Et c'était pas ouf.
> L'univers est bien crados et c'est très violent globalement, à réserver pour une après-midi défouloir entre potes, à la limite.


Moi j'ai adoré. C'est la violence extrême qui t'a gêné ? Le gameplay est classique mais efficace pour un BtUp.
Cest en difficulté extrême que le jeu devient assez "stratégique", il faut vachement bien gérer les seringues et les déplacements.

----------


## Supergounou

Je viens de finir *Descenders* (2019), et que c'était vraiment sympa. 



J'en parlais il y a quelques jours ici:
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12742594

Pas grand chose à dire de plus, mise à part que la difficulté est bien gérée, et qu'avec l'expérience on apprend à s'en sortir. Au final pas trop de répétitivité, limite un biome supplémentaire je n'aurai pas craché dessus. L'effet drogue dure des rogue-li*e est bien présent, un bon représentant du genre, et très original qui plus est.




> Moi j'ai adoré. C'est la violence extrême qui t'a gêné ? Le gameplay est classique mais efficace pour un BtUp.
> Cest en difficulté extrême que le jeu devient assez "stratégique", il faut vachement bien gérer les seringues et les déplacements.


Tout pareil  ::): 
MotherRussiaBleeds c'est quand même le haut du (petit) panier en ce qui concerne les Beat'up 2D modernes.

----------


## Catel

> *Lair of the Clockwork God* en environ 7h, ce qui est tout à fait honnête.


Aaaaah il est sorti  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Déjà, merci pour ton retour 
> 
> Ensuite, questions localisation: Ben there et Time gentlemen, c'est pas full anglais ? Si oui, ça se fait pour un frogy naze? Genre les dialogues écrits ne défilent pas automatiquement?


C'est vrai que j'y avais joué en anglais, mais je maîtrise assez bien la langue et j'avais rarement autant ri.  :^_^: 

Dans le 2e, on apprend que "brolly" est un argot londonien pour un parapluie et c'est tout un bout de l'humour du jeu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Fini *FTL: Faster Than Light* dans le cadre de l'event du backlog.  :Halmet: 




> Trente-six heures, quarante-deux tentatives... une victoire. Je suis venu à bout de FTL en mode normal.
> 
> Est-ce que j'ai aimé ? Carrément. Et pourtant, dieu sait qu'il y a eu de la déception, de la frustration, parfois même de la rage au fil de ces nombreux échecs. Mais FTL a ce je-ne-sais-quoi qui vous pousse à relancer un run malgré tout, oui, encore un, le dernier de la soirée (promesse rarement tenue). Sans doute parce qu'il réussit le tour de force d'être à la fois d'une remarquable profondeur, et pourtant parfaitement accessible. Quelques minutes de tutoriel, et volez jeunesse : le reste s'apprend sur le tas, et souvent dans la défaite.
> 
> Le joueur qui aborderait FTL comme un jeu réputé exigeant se surprendra sans doute à atteindre le fameux Flagship (objectif de chaque run) en seulement quelques tentatives, pour buter alors sur un mur de difficulté assez vertigineux. C'est alors que le véritable enjeu se dévoile : survivre, oui, mais surtout s'aguerrir et s'équiper en vue de l'inéluctable confrontation finale. Il va falloir fouiller chaque secteur, prendre des risques calculés (un même événement peut vous rapporter un membre d'équipage supplémentaire, ou bien vous en coûter un...), peser le pour et le contre de chaque achat, chaque upgrade, chaque déplacement, chaque confrontation... Un mauvais coup sur un module crucial, un combat qui s'éternise, une mauvaise décision face à une situation stressante, et un run prometteur peut s'achever en quelques secondes.
> 
> Ce n'est pas pour rien que FTL est un classique qui a marqué son époque, et auquel beaucoup de monde joue encore avec enthousiasme aujourd'hui. À ce jour, c'est le plus beau cadeau que l'Epic Store m'ait fait - en attendant peut-être d'essayer Into the Breach du même studio (lors d'un prochain event ?). Ne vous arrêtez pas aux screens de son gros vaisseau tout moche : au bout de cinq minutes de jeu, c'est l'évidence même et vous ne ferez plus rien d'autre de votre soirée.

----------


## pipoop

Dans l'event du backlog il faut pas des jeux avec une durée de vie finie?

----------


## Zerger

*mumure* "Intoooo.... the ...bre..ach..."

----------


## Kaelis

33 heures sur FTL, jamais battu le dernier boss  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> 33 heures sur FTL, jamais battu le dernier boss


38 h 1200 run et une seul victoire  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Je dirais qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à jouer en Easy le temps de battre le boss une première fois et comprendre tout ce que ca implique. Car tout ton run ne doit servir qu'à préparer ce combat.
Le mode Normal complique la progression jusqu'au boss final, mais l'idée reste la même.

Et après, vous enchainez avec Into the Breach qui est encore plus addictif (et qui permet beaucoup plus de stratégies )

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais fini par lâcher FTL à cause du facteur chance qui me paraissait trop important (je crois que je radote). 

Into the Breach n'a pas ce problème, il m'a plus plu même si on en fait rapidement le tour.

----------


## Zerger

Le facteur chance, il faut savoir le minimiser.
Et tu le retrouves pas mal dans ITB aussi, parfois les monstres démarrent dans une configuration qui te fout direct dans la merde, les objets du shop ne concernent pas toujours les mechs que tu as...

Bref, tu ne peux pas poser une stratégie toute faite dès le début, le jeu t'oblige forcément à devoir rectifier le tir régulièrement. Ca fait partie du jeu

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai toujours trouvé une solution dans ITB, jamais dos au mur (quitte à encaisser un ou deux points de dégâts c'est pas bien grave). On peut passer un quart d'heure à regarder l'écran jusqu'à découvrir une solution et c'est là que je trouve le jeu grisant.

Je n'avais pas trouvé ce plaisir dans FTL, c'était presque toujours dans le c*l Lulu  ::(:

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Assassin's Creed Odyssey*
Libéré, délivré ! Je n'y jouerai plus jamais !  ::lol:: 

Bon pour résumer :
- c'est beau (et ça tourne très bien sur 1 config assez moyenne)
- ça titille la (ma ?) fibre grecquophile et mythologique (notamment les parties avec les monstres légendaires  ::wub:: )
- le scénario est nullissime (comme toujours dans les AC, me direz-vous)
- c'est long (trop pour son propre bien)
- le héros est pas très engageant  ::|:  (j'ai joué avec Alexios, paraît que c'est mieux avec Kassandra)
- quelques quêtes sympas (celles avec Socrate par ex, celle du FAMEUX minotaure  ::lol:: )
- culinairement parlant, la fin m'a fait penser à un soufflé qui se dégonfle tristement
- c'est beau
- c'est loooooooooong

J'y ai passé 120h, je ne regrette pas d'y avoir joué ... mais je suis bien content de l'avoir fini.

Allez, prochain jeu : Assassin's Creed Origins  ::ninja::  (je déconne, on va attendre un peu  ::P: )

----------


## nephyl

*TAUR* un tower defense dispo sur steam. 

La DA est sympa et l'idée est assez originale mais on atteint vite les limites du gameplay et ça devient très répétitif. 
à 5 balles oui à 25 balles 100% non.

----------


## Flad

> Fini *Assassin's Creed Odyssey*
> Libéré, délivré ! Je n'y jouerai plus jamais ! 
> 
> Bon pour résumer :
> - c'est beau (et ça tourne très bien sur 1 config assez moyenne)
> - ça titille la (ma ?) fibre grecquophile et mythologique (notamment les parties avec les monstres légendaires )
> - le scénario est nullissime (comme toujours dans les AC, me direz-vous)
> - c'est long (trop pour son propre bien)
> - le héros est pas très engageant  (j'ai joué avec Alexios, paraît que c'est mieux avec Kassandra)
> ...


Tu veux que je choisisse pour toi ton prochain jeu ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Gorillaz

> Tu veux que je choisisse pour toi ton prochain jeu ?


Si ça t'amuse  ::P: 
Par contre Je me réserve le droit de refuser  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Si ça t'amuse 
> Par contre Je me réserve le droit de refuser


Pas eu besoin de chercher beaucoup : Yakuza 0 !!!
Je l'ai commencé y a peu, c'est tellement bon !
Par contre c'est chronophage.
Sinon book of demons je l'ai clean 1 fois, c'est sympa.

----------


## Gorillaz

Yep, Yakuza 0 j'ai très envie de m'y mettre car jamais touché à la série.
Mais je vais d'abord enchaîner sur des petits jeux, du coup book of demons me paraît sympa  ::):

----------


## Cabfire

Moi je fais dans le vieux en ce moment.

J'ai fini *Cthulhu : Dark Corner of The Earth* (2006).

C’était pas bien. Le moteur est extrêmement poussif, j'ai eu un nombre de bug incalculable, bref je ne recommande pas du tout en 2020. Pas compris la petite hype autour du truc.

A coté de ça je termine *Condemned*, premier du nom (2005), et la ça se passe plutôt pas mal, ça bouge bien, il y a du répondant et le scénario se laisse suive pas trop mal. Assez sympathique.

----------


## La Chouette

> Dans l'event du backlog il faut pas des jeux avec une durée de vie finie?


On peut donner un objectif en particulier (ici, finir le jeu une fois) et prendre des jeux un peu longs si la personne est d'accord.

----------


## darkvador

> Yep, Yakuza 0 j'ai très envie de m'y mettre car jamais touché à la série.
> Mais je vais d'abord enchaîner sur des petits jeux, du coup book of demons me paraît sympa


*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* est très sympa aussi et pas bien long

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai fini *Cthulhu : Dark Corner of The Earth* (2006).
> 
> C’était pas bien. Le moteur est extrêmement poussif, j'ai eu un nombre de bug incalculable, bref je ne recommande pas du tout en 2020. Pas compris la petite hype autour du truc.


Le jeu case plein de trucs des mythes de Cthulhu en les respectant assez bien, et a une super ambiance pour une bonne partie de l'histoire.
J'ai pas l'impression qu'il ait eu une grosse hype en dehors des gens qui aiment bien Lovecraft par contre, parce que c'est vraiment ça qui fait digérer les ratés techniques et le gameplay un peu foireux.

----------


## Gorillaz

> *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* est très sympa aussi et pas bien long


Ok je retiens merci  ::):

----------


## Cabfire

> Le jeu case plein de trucs des mythes de Cthulhu en les respectant assez bien, et a une super ambiance pour une bonne partie de l'histoire.
> J'ai pas l'impression qu'il ait eu une grosse hype en dehors des gens qui aiment bien Lovecraft par contre, parce que c'est vraiment ça qui fait digérer les ratés techniques et le gameplay un peu foireux.


J'ai trouvé l'ambiance et les éléments du mythe efficace effectivement, c'est la partie technique comme tu le soulignes qui est un vrai problème, et encore plus aujourd'hui je pense.

----------


## Valenco

> *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* est très sympa aussi et pas bien long


Même s'il n'a pas grand rapport avec les jeux précédemment cités, je confirme. J'ai également apprécié la promenade que propose ce jeu. Il m'a même arraché une larmichette à la fin.

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai trouvé l'ambiance et les éléments du mythe efficace effectivement, c'est la partie technique comme tu le soulignes qui est un vrai problème, et encore plus aujourd'hui je pense.


Je n'y ai pas touché depuis un bon moment, et déjà alors que le jeu était "frais" c'était pas glorieux au niveau technique, et le gameplay assez foireux au final.
J'avoue qu'en 2020 ça doit faire bizarre.  ::unsure:: 

Je garde surtout un sacré souvenir de la fuite de l'hôtel, quand ça décolle vraiment après la mise en place bien longue, même si on sait déjà à quoi s'attendre  ::P:  , dommage que le jeu redescende petit à petit après ça.

----------


## schouffy

Dark Corners of the Earth, voilà un jeu qui mériterait un remaster, il était passionnant mais tout pété.
J'y avais joué sans trop de problème il y a 6 ou 7 ans, je ne sais plus comment j'avais fait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je garde surtout un sacré souvenir de la fuite de l'hôtel, quand ça décolle vraiment après la mise en place bien longue, même si on sait déjà à quoi s'attendre  , dommage que le jeu redescende petit à petit après ça.


Le passage dont tu parles est vraiment marquant ouais, tiré tout droit du cauchemar d'innsmouth  ::wub::

----------


## makiayoyo

> Fini *Assassin's Creed Odyssey*
> ...
> - le héros est pas très engageant  (j'ai joué avec Alexios, paraît que c'est mieux avec Kassandra)


Non c'est kif kif

----------


## banditbandit

> Moi je fais dans le vieux en ce moment.
> 
> J'ai fini *Cthulhu : Dark Corner of The Earth* (2006).
> 
> C’était pas bien. Le moteur est extrêmement poussif, j'ai eu un nombre de bug incalculable, bref je ne recommande pas du tout en 2020. Pas compris la petite hype autour du truc.
> 
> A coté de ça je termine *Condemned*, premier du nom (2005), et la ça se passe plutôt pas mal, ça bouge bien, il y a du répondant et le scénario se laisse suive pas trop mal. Assez sympathique.





> J'ai trouvé l'ambiance et les éléments du mythe efficace effectivement, c'est la partie technique comme tu le soulignes qui est un vrai problème, et encore plus aujourd'hui je pense.


Je l'avais sur console, pas de bugs par contre j'avais bloqué un moment à un endroit, mais un super souvenir une ambiance incroyable, des énigmes plutôt sympa et un final réussi.

Condemned excellent aussi, je crois l'avoir fini deux fois. Deux jeux hautement recommandables si on aime le genre.

----------


## ExPanda

> Dark Corners of the Earth, voilà un jeu qui mériterait un remaster, il était passionnant mais tout pété.


Tellement.
Ce jeu sans les problèmes techniques, avec un moteur remis au goût du jour et de petits ajustements pour rendre le gameplay moins lourdingue par moment, je rachète direct.

----------


## Kompre

> Fini *Assassin's Creed Odyssey*
> Libéré, délivré ! Je n'y jouerai plus jamais ! 
> 
> [...]
> 
> J'y ai passé 120h, je ne regrette pas d'y avoir joué ... mais je suis bien content de l'avoir fini.
> 
> Allez, prochain jeu : Assassin's Creed Origins  (je déconne, on va attendre un peu )


Juste pour info: Origins est en super promo sur l'EGS. 15 balles le jeu de base, et 22 la version avec toutes ces saloperies de DLCs. C'est une sacrément belle promo dis-donc ! Et juste quand tu finis Odyssey ! C'est clairement un signe du destin... Des 100aines d'heures (de grind) en perspective !

 ::siffle:: 

Me remercie pas pour cette info !  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Et Syndicate est offert jusqu'à jeudi

----------


## Gorillaz

> Juste pour info: Origins est en super promo sur l'EGS. 15 balles le jeu de base, et 22 la version avec toutes ces saloperies de DLCs. C'est une sacrément belle promo dis-donc ! Et juste quand tu finis Odyssey ! C'est clairement un signe du destin... Des 100aines d'heures (de grind) en perspective !
> 
> 
> 
> Me remercie pas pour cette info !


C'est très ... gentil de ta part  ::siffle:: 
Cela dit il se trouve que dans les tréfonds de mon backlog, j'ai déjà en stock quelques succédanés : 
AC: Black Flag, AC: Unity, AC: Syndicate, AC: China's Chronicle ... et AC: Origins  ::trollface::

----------


## Kompre

> Cela dit il se trouve que dans les tréfonds de mon backlog, j'ai déjà en stock quelques succédanés : 
> AC: Black Flag, AC: Unity, AC: Syndicate, AC: China's Chronicle ... et AC: Origins


Belle collection ! Tu en as pour plusieurs vies d'ennui et de grind !  Et si en rejoignant l'au-delà les gamers devaient se farcir tout leur backlog avant de trouver le repos éternel ?

Bon j'avoue: je suis pas mieux. J'ai AC 1/2/3, Black Flag, Syndicate et Odyssey. Sachant que j'ai fini que ce dernier, dans la même douleur que toi on dirait. Tous les autres AC j'ai fait 5h avant de lâcher la manette.

Mais le pire c'est que je me fais encore avoir. Il faut regarder les choses en face: c'est moi qui suis tenté par cette offre ignoble ...  ::unsure:: 

L'Egypte Antique.. Memphis... L'arroseur arrosé...

----------


## Gorillaz

Ben le souci avec les AC, c'est que visiblement ils ont pas compris une chose simple : de temps en temps j'aime bien manger un bon burger avec des frites, même si c'est un peu gras ... Mais pitié, ne m'obligez pas à en bouffer toute la semaine !

----------


## hixe33

> Je l'avais sur console, pas de bugs par contre j'avais bloqué un moment à un endroit


J'ai un bon souvenir du jeu aussi, par contre j'ai jamais dépassé l'épouvantable séquence de rail shooting de profond  ::|:

----------


## Catel

*Kingdom Come: Deliverance*

Alors, deux ans après sa sortie, que faut-il savoir et retenir du "Skyrim sans dragons" ?

D'abord qu'il est désormais parfaitement jouable et largement débuggé. Il ne reste plus que quelques couacs ici et là, mais pas plus qu'une caisse qui vole dans un Witcher 3. En revanche, l'optimisation est à la traîne : le 60 fps est atteint... sauf quand des PNJ et leur gestion (chacun a un agenda quotidien !) viennent rendre visite au pauvre CPU qui n'en peut mais, même s'il est récent. Et là, la souffrance est réelle.

Les 30 à 40 premières heures de jeu sont fantastiques, dans la découverte de l'environnement du jeu, son système et ses features. Warhorse a voulu faire une simulation immersive autant qu'un vrai pur RPG. C'est ainsi qu'on va admirer un petit carré de Bohême de 6x6 km à une quarantaine de kilomètres de Prague, admirablement modélisé en couleurs naturelles et respect de la géographie (si, si, allez voir Google Maps). La fidélité à la réalité tchèque de 1403 s'est voulue la plus grande archéologiquement possible, qu'il s'agît des architectures, des costumes, des coutumes, des ateliers, des intérieurs, etc, etc, etc... Vous saurez tout du contexte historique que vous n'avez pas appris à l'école française, du règne de l'empereur Venceslas IV et de la controverse hussite pré-Réforme.

Vous allez préparer des potions sur un atelier d'alchimie, aiguiser vous-même vos épées sur une meule, apprendre à lire, chasser le lapin, découvrir un système de combat à la fois simple et pointu... Tous les systèmes de jeu sont ambitieux. L'histoire - et sa mise en scène ambitieuse - vous emmène dans une aventure, sur le fond, guerrière, mais les quêtes principales vont suivre en réalité davantage les codes du récit policier à coups d'interrogatoires, tandis que les quêtes secondaires vous feront découvrir tous les contours de la vie médiévale, ce qui permet de multiplier les bonnes idées (comme cette quête de début de jeu qui vous demande de repérer des chants d'oiseaux pour les capturer !). De quoi aller, dans un premier temps, d'émerveillement en émerveillement, le tout au rythme d'un Codex très riche et aisé à lire. Votre passage, infiltré dans 

Spoiler Alert! 


un monastère bénédictin

, est un grand moment de jeu vidéo.

Les combats se font à l'arc mais sans réticule, ce qui vous demandera le minimum de skill qu'on ne vous a jamais demandé jusqu'ici; ou bien à l'épée, à la hache ou à la masse, avec ou sans bouclier, avec gestion de l'orientation de l'arme et de combos façon BTA. Le combat est conçu pour le 1 vs 1 car tout adversaire supplémentaire a vite fait de vous frapper dans le dos, ce qui est logique d'une certaine manière. Lors des mêlées, les choses sont beaucoup plus simples puisque c'est vous qui allez taper dans le dos d'adversaires qui vous dédaignent. Dans un premier temps vous ferez donc tout pour ne pas vous mettre à dos plus d'un ennemi à la fois. Et ensuite vous privilégierez la masse car vos ennemis seront en armure...

Pour celles et ceux qui s'inquiétaient du propos politique d'un jeu dont le développeur en chef se revendique d'extrême-droite, eh bien, Kingdom Come est indéniablement un jeu conservateur. Difficile de dire dans quelle mesure les auteurs admirent voire fantasment l'ère féodale (la petite noblesse de province est présentée sous un jour hyper favorable). En tout cas, si les critères d'appréciation les plus modernes posent des questions en terme de représentation (des femmes surtout), d'écriture, de personnages, le jeu ne m'a jamais semblé scandaleux genre manifeste pro-Poutine ou autre. Les auteurs se sont-ils retenus, ou bien Deep Silver est-il intervenu pour maintenir le jeu dans un spectre consensuel ? Toujours est-il que s'il était sorti avant 2005, il se serait trouvé peu de monde pour le critiquer ouvertement.

Hélas ! Est-ce la pression pour sortir le jeu sur console ? Le coup de semonce intervient quand vous découvrez votre cheval et son comportement totalement calqué sur Witcher 3 (une des grandes inspirations du jeu, inévitablement) : sifflez et il surgit dans votre dos, et surtout, il ne meurt pas. C'est le premier des compromis qui vont peu à peu affadir l'expérience de jeu, et ce, pour deux raisons principales.

La première est que si le jeu se mesure à Skyrim, il a aussi commis l'erreur cruelle d'en reproduire l'un des plus gros défauts : le levelling sans discrimination. Pour améliorer vos compétences, il faut les exercer, comme chez Beth'. Sauf... qu'aucun malus d'expérience ne s'exerce sur elles, contrairement à Morrowind. Vous pouvez TOUTES les faire monter au même rythme et vous les ferez TOUTES monter, pour finir le jeu en expert omnidisciplinaire, de la parlotte au maniement de la hache en passant par la cueillette de fleurs. Rien ne vous étant interdit, aucun roleplay n'est donc possible outre celui que vous vous imposerez de façon totalement arbitraire. Les quêtes ont certes souvent plusieurs résolutions possibles, mais l'histoire principale étant linéaire, ça ne change pas grand chose... et la gestion de la réputation ? Ben vous apprendrez vite le pas vu, pas pris !

La seconde, c'est un travers commun à la plupart des RPG du genre : la gestion du loot. Au début du jeu, vous démarrez en sans-le-sou, tout coûte cher et vous avez le sentiment que vous ne vous en sortirez jamais ou péniblement. Sentiment faux. En apprenant à vous battre, vous saurez vite vous frotter à la racaille de la région qui vous laissera pagaille de ferraille et haillons à revendre aux marchands du coin dont les poches s'agrandissent à mesure que vous les leur videz. Sans compter votre consommation personnelle. Et vous terminerez le jeu, pour autant que vous soyez un peu maniaque, avec une fortune colossale et impossible à dépenser (j'avais 22 000 groschen en poche et l'équipement le plus luxueux).

Et tout sera un peu comme ça. La gestion de la faim ? Super sur le papier, inutile en réalité : il y a des marmites de bouffe disponibles littéralement tous les 10 mètres. La gestion des sauvegardes ? Il suffit de dormir, de se laver ou... de quitter le jeu. Porter de beaux habits nobles pour en imposer ? Pourquoi faire ? Les meilleures armures présentent le même avantage, et on les gardera en permanence sur le dos. Je n'ai pas dû avoir plus d'une dizaine de morts et game over au total. La courbe de difficulté qui semble abrupte au début laisse en fait place à un sentier plat et dégagé, et je conseille, du coup, de tenter dès le début le mode Hardcore, qui ne vous laissera pas en paix de sitôt.

A propos de la nourriture, la description des aliments suggère qu'un module de cuisine a été envisagé mais pas implémenté par Warhorse, et le jeu souffre aussi un peu de son statut de AA, voulant prendre de l'ampleur tout en étant limité sur plein de points : assez peu d'interactivité sur le monde en dehors des coffres à vider; peu d'animaux; pas de bêtes de trait donc ni charrues ni charrettes; pas d'enfants, etc... Si on ajoute que les quêtes finissent par sentir le syndrôme de l'aller-retour permanent point A-point B-point C, les 40 dernières heures deviennent carrément longuettes et on a limite hâte d'en finir. Quel dommage. Pas au point de jeter à la poubelle tout ce qui a été fait auparavant, mais si la réputation du jeu et son début promettaient le Paradis, apprêtons-nous à redescendre sagement sur Terre...

Signalons, tant qu'on y est, la troisième grande inspiration de Kingdom Come: le RPG Darklands, jeu méconnu de 1992 dont le système de combat a été repiqué par Baldur's Gate, et qui permettait, dans l'Empire germanique médiéval, de prier les saints de l'Eglise pour obtenir des buffs...

----------


## Kaelis

Dans la série interminable des metroidvania indés, *KUNAI* histoire de tuer quelques heures. C'est mignon, c'est agréable à jouer et ça ne contient pas un pixel d'innovation.






Le jeu justifie assez mal les 6 heures qu'il faut lui consacrer pour aller au bout de l'aventure : pas grand chose à offrir, pas mal d'environnements déserts et quelques passages frustrants à cause du manque de checkpoints. Ça peut énerver quand une séquence de plateforme ne pardonne pas la moindre erreur.

Gato Roboto fait mieux l'affaire dans le genre, plus court sans être plus pauvre.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai un bon souvenir du jeu aussi, par contre j'ai jamais dépassé l'épouvantable séquence de rail shooting de profond


Je pense que tu parles du passage sur le navire , j'ai pas trop souffert je m'en suis bien tiré donc c'était plutôt pas mal ça ajoute à la tension du voyage.





> *Kingdom Come: Deliverance*
> 
> Pour celles et ceux qui s'inquiétaient du propos politique d'un jeu dont le développeur en chef se revendique d'extrême-droite, eh bien, Kingdom Come est indéniablement un jeu conservateur. Difficile de dire dans quelle mesure les auteurs admirent voire fantasment l'ère féodale (la petite noblesse de province est présentée sous un jour hyper favorable). En tout cas, si les critères d'appréciation les plus modernes posent des questions en terme de représentation (des femmes surtout), d'écriture, de personnages, le jeu ne m'a jamais semblé scandaleux genre manifeste pro-Poutine ou autre. Les auteurs se sont-ils retenus, ou bien Deep Silver est-il intervenu pour maintenir le jeu dans un spectre consensuel ? Toujours est-il que s'il était sorti avant 2005, il se serait trouvé peu de monde pour le critiquer ouvertement.


J'ai pas trop suivi la "polémique politique" du jeu, je dois dire que ça me laisse assez indifférent et franchement l'idée que des gens puissent y voir un message pro ou anti-Poutine ça me dépasse complétement. Pour moi c'est juste un jeu vidéo.





> *Kingdom Come: Deliverance*
> 
> Alors, deux ans après sa sortie, que faut-il savoir et retenir du "Skyrim sans dragons" ?
> 
> Hélas ! Est-ce la pression pour sortir le jeu sur console ? Le coup de semonce intervient quand vous découvrez votre cheval et son comportement totalement calqué sur Witcher 3 (une des grandes inspirations du jeu, inévitablement) : sifflez et il surgit dans votre dos, et surtout, il ne meurt pas. C'est le premier des compromis qui vont peu à peu affadir l'expérience de jeu, et ce, pour deux raisons principales.
> 
> La première est que si le jeu se mesure à Skyrim, il a aussi commis l'erreur cruelle d'en reproduire l'un des plus gros défauts : le levelling sans discrimination. Pour améliorer vos compétences, il faut les exercer, comme chez Beth'. Sauf... qu'aucun malus d'expérience ne s'exerce sur elles, contrairement à Morrowind. Vous pouvez TOUTES les faire monter au même rythme et vous les ferez TOUTES monter, pour finir le jeu en expert omnidisciplinaire, de la parlotte au maniement de la hache en passant par la cueillette de fleurs. Rien ne vous étant interdit, aucun roleplay n'est donc possible outre celui que vous vous imposerez de façon totalement arbitraire. Les quêtes ont certes souvent plusieurs résolutions possibles, mais l'histoire principale étant linéaire, ça ne change pas grand chose... et la gestion de la réputation ? Ben vous apprendrez vite le pas vu, pas pris !
> 
> La seconde, c'est un travers commun à la plupart des RPG du genre : la gestion du loot. Au début du jeu, vous démarrez en sans-le-sou, tout coûte cher et vous avez le sentiment que vous ne vous en sortirez jamais ou péniblement. Sentiment faux. En apprenant à vous battre, vous saurez vite vous frotter à la racaille de la région qui vous laissera pagaille de ferraille et haillons à revendre aux marchands du coin dont les poches s'agrandissent à mesure que vous les leur videz. Sans compter votre consommation personnelle. Et vous terminerez le jeu, pour autant que vous soyez un peu maniaque, avec une fortune colossale et impossible à dépenser (j'avais 22 000 groschen en poche et l'équipement le plus luxueux).
> ...


Je suis en gros assez en accord avec tes remarques sur la fin de jeu, auto-leveling, la tune, les marmites, le loot, coté gros bill sur la fin. 
Après dans mes souvenirs il me semble que les vêtements de qualité et autres coutaient quand même cher chez les marchands, enfin je crois j'ai pas acheté grand chose. Après ça peut etre sans doute mieux équilibré par la suite grâce à des mods, et c'est sans doute en cela qu'il sera intéressant de suivre son évolution.

Autrement j'avoue que je suis pas sur pour la comparaison Skyrim versus KDC, j'ai pas fait Skyrim mais je connais les Elders Scrolls (Morrowind, Oblivion), et à moins que la formule ait changé, à par sur certains points, l'alchimie, la réparation,...  c'est quand même me semble-t-il assez éloigné. Par exemple je vois pas en quoi on pourrait comparer Skyrim plutôt qu'un gothic 3 à KDC, après peut-être que je me trompe.

----------


## Molina

> Je suis en gros assez en accord avec tes remarques sur la fin de jeu, auto-leveling, la tune, les marmites, le loot, coté gros bill sur la fin. 
> Après dans mes souvenirs il me semble que les vêtements de qualité et autres coutaient quand même cher chez les marchands, enfin je crois j'ai pas acheté grand chose. Après ça peut etre sans doute mieux équilibré par la suite grâce à des mods, et c'est sans doute en cela qu'il sera intéressant de suivre son évolution.
> 
> Autrement j'avoue que je suis pas sur pour la comparaison Skyrim versus KDC, j'ai pas fait Skyrim mais je connais les Elders Scrolls (Morrowind, Oblivion), et à moins que la formule ait changé, à par sur certains points, l'alchimie, la réparation,...  c'est quand même me semble-t-il assez éloigné. Par exemple je vois pas en quoi on pourrait comparer Skyrim plutôt qu'un gothic 3 à KDC, après peut-être que je me trompe.


J'ai compris la comparaison sur les stats. Où à la fin tu termines guerrier/voleur/beau parleur/savant/alchimiste. 

C'est un reproche dont j'ai du mal à voir le mauvais coté en général, et notamment pour un jeu comme KCD. C'est pas un jeu où qui dure  très longtemps (par rapport à la concurrence j'entends) avec peu de contenu spécialisé (genre des guildes  avec 10h de contenu pour tel ou tel type de personnages) du coup ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens de brider le joueur à un rôle spécifique.

----------


## banditbandit

Oui la-dessus je suis d'accord sauf que t'as des points (sans doute trop nombreux) et tu les mets dans les perks que tu veux.

D'autant que comme signalé l'histoire est linéaire (comme la plupart des jeux de ce genre), la rejouabilité est vraiment limitée.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Kentucky Route Zero* que j'avais repris à l'acte 3 pour me remettre dedans. C'était très bien, surtout dans cette trad française (le jeu complet est maintenant traduit) où j'ai saisi des petits trucs en plus par rapport à ma première partie. J'ai pu aussi avoir la confirmation que ce que je trouvais assez flou venait plus du jeu lui-même que d'une mauvaise compréhension de la langue.

Pour ce dernier chapitre, je suis un peu déçu qu'il ne se déroule que dans un seul lieu. Les autres actes faisaient varier les ambiances, changeaient de ton, de point de vue au cours du même acte. Là, on reste au même endroit, même si des micros évènements le font évoluer jusqu'à la fin de la journée. Un peu déçu aussi de pas avoir des nouvelles de Conway, qu'on abandonnait dans l'acte 4 mais que je pensais voir revenir. Je pensais aussi qu'on reverrait l'aigle géant Julian. Un dernier acte qui m'a vraiment paru court.

Ça reste un jeu avec une ambiance assez incroyable. Et la trad française est vraiment très bonne. J'avais des réserves quand je l'ai repris pour des tournures qui me paraissaient un peu bizarres mais en regardant l'ensemble des 3 derniers chapitres que j'ai fait (ou refait pour le 3 et 4 et leurs interludes), on peut dire que c'est vraiment du très bon boulot.

----------


## Gorillaz

Arrête, déjà que ce jeu me faisait de l’œil maintenant j'ai envie de l'acheter  ::P:

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Little Nightmares*
Dans la veine d'un Limbo (et Inside me semble-t-il, car pas encore fait).
Visuellement c'est très sympa (enfin le style quoi  ::P: ) la musique participe bien à installer 1 ambiance glauque et j'aime beaucoup le fait que "l'histoire" soit racontée sans parole.
Seul défaut à mon sens : c'est franchement court (3-4h en traînant), j'aurais un peu fait la gueule si je l'avais acheté plein pot ...
Si jamais le DLC est soldé un jour, je le prendrai sans doute pour prolonger l'expérience  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

Les 2 DLC de Little Nightmare apportent quelques éclaircissements à l'histoire et en nous faisant jouer 2 nouveaux protagonistes. Sinon je suis étonné que l'aspect _déplacement en profondeur_ ne t'aie pas gêné; ça m'avait par moment bien énervé (genre tomber lorsque l'on marche sur un tuyau de canalisation par exemple).

----------


## Gorillaz

Ah ben merci, ça me rassure !
Je n'ai pas mentionné ce défaut car je joue très peu souvent avec un gamepad et je pensais tout simplement que c'était moi qui étais trop mauvais  ::unsure::

----------


## azruqh

> Arrête, déjà que ce jeu me faisait de l’œil maintenant j'ai envie de l'acheter


Pareil. Y fait chier le Ricky làààà !

----------


## M.Rick75

Alors c'est vraiment bien (Kentucky Route Zero). Des fois, ça retombe un peu mais il y a toujours un moment un peu "magique" (sauf pour le dernier acte qui m'a un peu laissé indifférent, tant pis la balade était vraiment chouette). Par contre c'est du point n' clic sans énigme. C'est de l'ordre du walking sim mais en point n' clic. Le rythme est un peu lent.
Mais, même si on est à la frontière du ludique, je vais vraiment garder pleins de souvenir de moments du jeu, de flânerie sur la rivière Écho, d'aigle géant, de musées improbables...

----------


## Supergounou

*The Darkside Detective* (2017)



Point'n'click.

Et c'était super bien ! Le jeu est présenté comme une succession de 9 mini-enquêtes, indépendantes les unes des autres au niveau des énigmes mais pas des références. Tout se passe dans un univers mi-polar, mi-fantômes, en tout cas complètement loufoque. Mais vraiment, les dialogues sont très rigolos (la trad fr est très correcte), les situations bien absurdes, c'est du pur plaisir dans la tradition des vieux Lucasarts.

Niveaux énigmes, à part la dernière affaire plutôt pénible, c'est relativement simple, toujours logique, beaucoup d'indices sont donnés par le jeu. Impossible de se retrouver coincé, d'autant que le format "épisodique" fait qu'on n'a jamais affaire à plus de 10 écrans en même temps. Certains vont trouver ça un peu limite, perso ça a bien marché sur moi. On n'est pas là pour se prendre la tête, juste avancer dans les l'histoire et suivre les excellents dialogues. Mais bon, on n'est pas non plus dans du Telltale hain, il y a bel et bien des énigmes, c'est juste que tout est très intuitif.

Graphiquement c'est ultra pixelisé (non non, aucun zoom dans l'image postée plus haut) mais tout est lisible et la palette de couleurs utilisée rend la DA très réussie globalement. 

L'OST est vraiment cool, les musiques empruntent bien au polar et à l'occulte. Pas sûr que je les réécouterai hors jeu, mais pendant mes parties j'ai beaucoup apprécié ce que j'entendais.

Durée de vie: 8h en fouillant bien tout à la recherche des succès Steam cachés, ça fait le boulot.

The Darkside Detective est une belle réussite donc, ça faisait quelques temps que je n'avais pas joué à un point'n'click et j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé l'expérience proposée.

----------


## Catel

*Outlaws*

La 3D à la Doom, en 1997 c'est quand même vachement vieillot. Ca l'était déjà à l'époque (seul Shadow Warrior se l'est permis). Ca donne des niveaux qui veulent avoir beaucoup de diversité et de personnalité à la Duke Nukem 3D, mais qui ne font qu'étaler leurs blocs grossiers et leurs objets bitmap, et qui en plus gardent un côté labyrinthique assez rébarbatif. Les armes, peu intéressantes (y'a pas de miracle vu le thème), se rattrapent en devant recharger chaque cartouche, mais on fera quand même tout au fusil à pompe n°1 face à des ennemis qui n'ont aucune IA et ne sont dangereux que par les dégâts qu'ils provoquent. Ca reste heureusement assez amusant à faire d'autant que ça se manie très bien en 2020.
Le jeu raconte, par des séquences animées assez cheap et laides, la vengeance d'un ancien marshall contre le méchant magnat du chemin de fer qui a fait assassiner sa femme et enlever sa fille. On est donc dans un synopsis ultra basique voire bas du front genre glorification de l'autodéfense (le western a quand même donné des réflexions un peu plus subtiles que ça sur la loi et la justice, et rien n'interdit d'écrire un FPS de façon un peu intelligente).
Pour couronner le tout, le jeu a trois modes de difficulté : Beaucoup trop facile, Très difficile et Je veux même pas savoir.
Pour finir, l'argument de vente n°1 du jeu, à l'époque comme aujourd'hui, c'est sa musique signée Clint Bajakian, superbe à défaut d'être originale (c'est juste le énième pastiche de Morricone). La plupart des scores de cette époque sont loin d'être aussi riches.

----------


## Supergounou

*Her Story* (Sam Barlow / 2015)



*!!! DISCLAIMER: J'AI FAIT LE JEU AVEC LA TRADUCTION AMATEUR FR !!!*

Enquête.

Je voulais me faire un petit jeu jouable à une main, lorsque j'ai vu dans ma liste Steam que j'avais Her Story d'installé depuis jenesaispas combien de temps. Aller, pourquoi pas.

J'ai très vite été happé par le truc. Le concept est simple, on tape des mots dans une barre de recherche, et le logiciel nous donne accès aux vidéos qui contiennent les mots dans leurs dialogues, dans la limite de 5 max par recherche. Le jeu commence, il nous montre qu'on peut par exemple saisir "meurtre". On s’exécute, on regarde les 3 vidéos proposées, ce qui nous apprend un nom, celui d'une victime. On cherche donc le nom de la victime, etc... Petit à petit on s'enfonce dans l'enquête, qui se révèle passionnante. Je n'ai trouvé aucune incohérence, et si les thèmes abordés sont classiques, tout fonctionne.

L'idée du jeu c'est de proposer au joueur une narration décousue, comme des pièces de puzzles. Une pièce avec du bleu ici, une autre avec du rouge, un coin, un bord. C'est à lui, le joueur, de progresser de pièces en pièces jusqu'à refaire le puzzle complet et comprendre le fin mot de l'histoire. Et je trouve cette idée géniale.

Malheureusement, parce que c'est loin d'être parfait loin de là: il y a eu pour moi un truc qui n'a pas fonctionné, la carotte qui te pousse à avancer est en fait une carotte invisible. Je pense pas être très clair là, je vais essayer de développer: on comprend vite que le but est de visionner les 271 vidéos disponibles. Assez rapidement, j'avais compris la situation, les protagonistes, le docteur moutarde avec le chandelier etc... sauf que je n'arrivais plus à progresser. J'avais résolu l'enquête, mais impossible de dire au jeu que j'avais gagné! Je n'avais même pas découvert la moitié de vidéo...

Alors j'ai essayé de _brutforce_. De rentrer des mots au pif, pour essayer d'obtenir des nouvelles vidéos. "Un", puis "deux" puis "trois" puis "lundi" puis "mardi", vous avez saisi l'idée. J'ai découvert plein de nouvelles vidéos avec cette méthode, mais seulement elles me confortaient dans mes hypothèses, elles n'apportaient plus rien à mon expérience. Je suis monté à 3/4 des vidéos trouvables, mais toujours pas de victoire, toujours pas les crédits de fin du jeu. Et là, bloqué, j'avais fait le tour de ce qui me venait à l'esprit, et ça commençait vraiment à me gonfler. Du coup, je me sens sale depuis, mais je suis aller regarder une solution... je tairai la méthode nécessaire pour finir le jeu, pour ne pas spoiler, et je vais même mettre des balises, mais je l'ai trouvé complètement conne, elle n'a rien à voir avec tout le reste du gamedesign, et pire, on peut finir le jeu sans avoir rien compris à l'histoire!. Faute grave. Pourquoi ce choix?

Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient quand même tester le jeu, sachez que la version FR est très bonne, mais ajoute un côté bien casse bonbon dans les recherches. En effet, il faut saisir l'orthographe exacte pour avoir les vidéos correspondantes. Les caractères utilisés sont importants, "hôpital" et pas "hopital". Ça se complique évidemment quand on veut écrire "sœur" et qu'on ne connait pas le code ASCII pour le œ. La conjugaison est à prendre en compte aussi. En anglais tu tapes "kill" t'es bon, en français il faut saisir "tuer" puis "tué" puis "tuée" etc... pour avoir le même nombre de résultats. En plus j'imagine que ça pète pas mal la progression voulue initialement par les développeurs.

*tl;dr*: une idée de génie. Une excellente histoire très intéressante à suivre. Une mécanique importante de gamedesign mal branlée qui fiche tout le reste en l'air. Si vous pouvez, préférez la version anglaise.

----------


## pipoop

> *Her Story* (Sam Barlow / 2015)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> *!!! DISCLAIMER: J'AI FAIT LE JEU AVEC LA TRADUCTION AMATEUR FR !!!*
> 
> Enquête.
> 
> Je voulais me faire un petit jeu jouable à une main, lorsque j'ai vu dans ma liste Steam que j'avais Her Story d'installé depuis jenesaispas combien de temps. Aller, pourquoi pas.
> ...


La prochaine fois tu joueras pas sur une version modde c*nnard!! ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Outlaws*
> 
> La 3D à la Doom, en 1997 c'est quand même vachement vieillot. Ca l'était déjà à l'époque (seul Shadow Warrior se l'est permis). Ca donne des niveaux qui veulent avoir beaucoup de diversité et de personnalité à la Duke Nukem 3D, mais qui ne font qu'étaler leurs blocs grossiers et leurs objets bitmap, et qui en plus gardent un côté labyrinthique assez rébarbatif. Les armes, peu intéressantes (y'a pas de miracle vu le thème), se rattrapent en devant recharger chaque cartouche, mais on fera quand même tout au fusil à pompe n°1 face à des ennemis qui n'ont aucune IA et ne sont dangereux que par les dégâts qu'ils provoquent. Ca reste heureusement assez amusant à faire d'autant que ça se manie très bien en 2020.
> Le jeu raconte, par des séquences animées assez cheap et laides, la vengeance d'un ancien marshall contre le méchant magnat du chemin de fer qui a fait assassiner sa femme et enlever sa fille. On est donc dans un synopsis ultra basique voire bas du front genre glorification de l'autodéfense (le western a quand même donné des réflexions un peu plus subtiles que ça sur la loi et la justice, et rien n'interdit d'écrire un FPS de façon un peu intelligente).
> Pour couronner le tout, le jeu a trois modes de difficulté : Beaucoup trop facile, Très difficile et Je veux même pas savoir.
> Pour finir, l'argument de vente n°1 du jeu, à l'époque comme aujourd'hui, c'est sa musique signée Clint Bajakian, superbe à défaut d'être originale (c'est juste le énième pastiche de Morricone). La plupart des scores de cette époque sont loin d'être aussi riches.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3WehNyIhxg


J'y avais joué en 2002/3 sur un PC vieillissant, ça me rappelle  des souvenirs ! Un FPS Western ça a toujours étrangement été la disette (bon depuis RDRedemption a un peu occupé le terrain dans ce type d'univers). Passé le cadre, il avait en effet pas grand-chose pour tenir sur la durée, j'avais décroché au bout de quelques heures.

----------


## Wulfstan

> *Her Story* (Sam Barlow / 2015)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Malheureusement, parce que c'est loin d'être parfait loin de là: il y a eu pour moi un truc qui n'a pas fonctionné, la carotte qui te pousse à avancer est en fait une carotte invisible. Je pense pas être très clair là, je vais essayer de développer: on comprend vite que le but est de visionner les 271 vidéos disponibles. Assez rapidement, j'avais compris la situation, les protagonistes, le docteur moutarde avec le chandelier etc... sauf que je n'arrivais plus à progresser. J'avais résolu l'enquête, mais impossible de dire au jeu que j'avais gagné! Je n'avais même pas découvert la moitié de vidéo...


Pour l'avoir terminé il y a peu, je partage totalement ton avis. 

Le principe du jeu est très original et intéressant mais quelque peu gâché par son exécution. Comme d'autres jeux de style "story rich" au concept novateur (je pense notamment à *Simulacra* bien que je n'ai pas encore testé *Sara is Missing*), je me suis imaginé, un peu déçu, ce que cela aurait pu donner s'il avait été bien exploité.

- La recherche limitée aux 5 (?) premières vidéos trouvées, une fois les solutions qui te semblent logiques épuisées, te pousse effectivement à tenter des recherches bêbêtes pour contourner la restriction. Murder => "Murder the" "Murder that" "Murder She" "Murder He" "Murder You", etc.
- La grande quantité de vidéos qui n'apportent rien à l'enquête tuent le plaisir de fin du jeu. On ne parle pas de vidéos qui paraîtraient anodines dans un premier temps et permettraient ensuite de lever une ambiguïté, mais vraiment de "filler" sans intérêt pour lesquels il faut utiliser des mots de recherche qui n'ont rien à voir avec l'affaire qui nous intéresse.

C'est effectivement dommage.

----------


## Blackogg

*Blasphemous*, en 8h et quelques pour la première fin, puis 2h de plus (et un peu de wiki) à reparcourir la map pour avoir la "vraie" fin.
Ben c'était pas mal du tout.
Niveau gameplay c'est du Castlevania-like très classique, sauts rigides inclus, qui reprend quelques gimmicks de level design chez Dark Souls pour faire genre. 
Je dis Castlevania plus que Metroid (ou Metroidvania) parce qu'on a beau avoir une carte du monde avec des zones très interconnectées, on a finalement pas franchement besoin de retourner dans chacune d'entre elles à part pour collecter des bonus qui sont certes bienvenus, mais tous optionnels. Les bonus importants, à savoir le boost des dégâts de l'épée et le gain de PV, sont eux accessibles dès le premier passage dans la zone et pas franchement planqués.
Ce qui différencie Blasphemous parmi les 200 autres platformer/action 2D indés sortis ces dernières années, c'est sa DA. Avec son pixel art soigné, son ambiance mystico-catho gore (vous allez apprendre tous les synonymes de pénitence et expiation) complète avec ses boss torturés et sa musique à la fois oppressante et éthérée qui m'a rappelé les compositions d'un certain Diablo 2, c'est pas la grosse marrade mais ça m'a donné envie d'explorer toujours plus loin pour savoir ce que les esprits malades de The Game Kitchen avaient concocté dans la zone d'après.

Et maintenant, pour me remonter le moral avec un jeu plus guilleret, je commence Frostpunk  ::ninja::

----------


## ZiG

*GRIS*. Une véritable oeuvre d'art animée ! 
Jeu de plate-forme simplet, où le seul intérêt réside dans la contemplation d'environnements tout particulièrement enchanteurs. 
Ça fourmille de couleurs, c'est plein de vie.
N'y cherchez pas une histoire linéaire, tout ça est libre d'interprétation, l'accent étant principalement mis sur le "ressenti" de la ballade.

Une vraie réussite à mon sens !

----------


## johnnyjauni

Petit passage dans le monde du point'n'click, je viens d'en finir deux.

Le premier c'est *Paradigm* de Jacob Janerka

https://www.paradigmadventure.com/
Un jeu indé grosso modo fait par un mec tout seul sauf pour la musique et certains doublages. Vraiment marrant avec vraiment beaucoup d'humour et de références plus ou moins évidentes. Ça se finit assez vite, il n'y a pas de difficulté majeure. Je recommande vivement du moment qu'on comprends l'anglais.

L'autre c'est *Thimbleweed Park* par l'incontournable Ron Gilbert et sa talentueuse équipe.

https://thimbleweedpark.com/

Excellent! À la hauteur des attentes. Très fun, une durée de jeu relativement longue, une histoire bien amenée avec plusieurs intrigues qui s'entremèlent et de démèlent au gré des personnages dont un clown grossier. il a trouvé sa place entre monkey island et day of the tentacle dans mon étagère. Je recommande chaudement à tous les aficionados du point'n'click ainsi qu'à ceux qui veulent découvrir le genre. Le seul petit bémol serait que ce jeu s'adresse moins à un public plus jeune qui risque de ne pas avoir les références permettant d'apprécier certains gags mais ça n'empêche pas de se marrer quand même.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je viens de terminer *The Banner Saga 2* dans le cadre du backlog event.

J'ai adoré le jeu. J'ai repris le 1 d'abord, pour me rappeler l'histoire (en mode facile). Le challenge était déjà plus présent en lançant le jeu en mode normal sur le 2. On retrouve avec plaisir les mécanismes du 1 avec pas mal de petits points d'amélioration par-ci, par-là.

L'histoire progresse, mais je pense que je vais devoir enchaîner bien vite avec le 3 pour connaitre le fin mot de l'histoire  ::):

----------


## Catel

*InnerSpace*

Kickstarté en 2014, InnerSpace promettait un jeu d'exploration dans une sorte de monde inversé où la mer est à la place du ciel. Vous êtes le drone d'un archéologue, chargé d'explorer les derniers secrets de cet univers étrange et de sa civilisation disparue. Dans les faits, la ballade va se dérouler dans des décors tellement abstraits que ça en ôte tout intérêt. On va se promener entre des choses vaguement organiques et des bidules qui ont l'air de structures où personne ne semble avoir jamais vécu, actionner des machins qui feront des trucs de lumière ou ouvriront des boyaux menant à la prochaine salle. On peut trouver ça poétique, zen et reposant, façon Abzû, mais à ce niveau de dépersonnalisation, on se demande un peu ce qu'on fiche là (même de votre copain archéologue vous ne verrez que son sous-marin à vapeur qui tourne en rond). Les quelques éléments de lore sont à la fois simplistes, incompréhensibles et pas davantage intéressants alors que c'est la seule chose qui nous rattache à du concret. Votre drone va collecter au passage des Reliques à tête de Joy-Con et des billes de lumière (appelées Vent...) qui serviront à les activer, certaines vous donnant des bonus ou de nouvelles voilures, mais ce dernier détail n'a aucun intérêt non plus puisque la seule voilure utile est celle qui permet de s'arrêter net pour changer de direction.
Pire même, l'abstraction est telle qu'on se demande bien quoi faire, dans quelle direction aller, comment ça marche ? On arrive ainsi à se retrouver bloqué dans un jeu pourtant pas complexe.

Au bout de 6 heures de jeu finissant dans l'ennui, on se dit que les moments de grâce auront été rares, le meilleur étant sans doute ces espèces d'oiseaux qu'il faut suivre pour les emmener débloquer la suite de l'aventure, et qui produisent une musique de plus en plus complexe quand on se trouve dans leur traîne.

----------


## MrNobody

*GET EVEN
*

Enfin fini. oui, enfin car les 2 ou 3 dernières heures sont une purge. Mais pourquoi les devs nous font tourner en rond? pourquoi ils rallongent sans cesse le fil d'une histoire déjà tellement alambiquée?  Le jeu est un melting-pot tant au niveau du background mêlant espionnage industriel, emploi de mercenaires , jeune cadre sup machiavélique à l'ambition débordante, famille éclatée, kidnapping et meurtres sur fond de psychanalyse et de nouvelles technologies VR qu'au niveau du gameplay qui alterne des phases FPS avec du jeu narratif. 
Bref, y a a boire et à manger, et finalement c'est assez indigeste. Dommage, le début était plutôt prometteur, puis ça part dans trop de directions pour aboutir  à un "tout ça pour ça..." dans un registre tellement classique. Je ne sais pas si certains choix ont des conséquences influençant le déroulement de l'histoire (on nous le fait croire au début), mais je n'ai aucune intention de le vérifier en relançant le jeu ! C'est GET OUT !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*God Of War* (le dernier)

Bon ben avec du retard, mais une claque. Alors pas juste une mandale. Non une claque qui dure une quinzaine d'heures (jai rushé l'intrigue principale). C'est permanent, c'est en boucle, pas un seul moment de lassitude, pas un niveau moins intéressant, pas une cinématique un peu ratée.

Tout au plus, je n'ai pas apprécié le hub principal. C'est assez confus et je me suis paumé pas mal de fois, alors que le jeu te guide énormément.
Pareil pour le côté RPG, avec les points d'xp, l'argent, les bijoux...Les menus font vraiment penser à un free2play, et c'est bordélique. Et pas franchement passionnant.

Mais à part ca, c'est techniquement hallucinant, les boucles de gameplay sont bien pensées, tu ressens l'énorme travail sur le ressenti des coups donnés
Voir l'excellente vidéo de GMT à propos de la hache



et les twists de gameplay et sur l'histoire sont toujours bien amenés. Et putain les combats contre les boss....C'est violent, c'est grotesque, c'est génial. Et surtout mais bordel le plan séquence DU DEBUT A LA FIN DU JEU. C'est complètement dingue.

----------


## Getz

*Ace Combat 7*

Une histoire osef mais racontées par de chouettes cinématiques, des missions variées mais avec une difficulté en dent de scie, et un gameplay arcade très agréable. 
Ca fait longtemps que je cherchais un jeu de vaisseau/avion/autre-engin-volant en 3D, typé arcade et récent (je rêve d'un rogue leader avec des graphismes actuels...), et ce Ace Combat fait le taf.


*Iconoclasts* sur Switch.

C'est très beau, c'est superbement animé, mais c'est à peu près tout ce que j'en retire finalement...
Je suis admiratif du travail accompli par ce seul développeur, réellement impressionnant.
Mais je trouve que le jeu a de gros défauts: des améliorations (et donc des coffres) inutiles, un level design peu inspiré (j'entendais parler de metroidvania, on est en loin), une histoire beaucoup trop bavarde pour ce qu'elle raconte, des combats (hormis les boss) peu intéressants, des bruitages agaçants, certaines passages trop illisibles...
Reste certains combats de boss très sympas, une maniabilité plutôt bonne, et ces décors/personnages vraiment très jolis.

----------


## Haelnak

*Assassin's Creed Odyssey et ses DLCs*

On a un jeu globalement très bon mais qui suinte un peu le gâchis à cause de la propension d'Ubisoft à vouloir en faire plus, toujours plus, quitte à en faire trop.
Du coup la quantité prend souvent le pas sur la qualité, et c'est très dommage. Bien qu'on ait droit à quelques fulgurances, notamment en terme d'écriture (ce qui tourne autour du minotaure par exemple).

Dans les ratés notables, je noterais la difficulté qu'a le jeu à prendre en compte nos choix, même pour les enjeux majeurs.
Par exemple, on a beau avoir décimé l'ensemble des membres de l'ordre (un des 3 arcs principaux), Alexios continuera à en parler comme s'il en restait plein, parfois avec des flashbacks "qui font peur" alors qu'ils mettent en scène des PNJs qui n'existent plus. J'ai tiqué plusieurs fois sur la gestion assez douteuse des choix/conséquences.

En dehors de ça, le gameplay fonctionne bien et dynamise un peu la formule du précédent. Il est assez simple de varier notre façon de jouer et nos approches, ce qui permet d'éviter la monotonie et la sensation de redondance, pendant un temps.
Sur le plan visuel on a quelque chose d'assez abouti techniquement sans être ahurissant (en dehors de la distance d'affichage parfois très impressionnante) mais une direction artistique assez chiadée et des environnements variés. 
Niveau scénario, on est sur quelque chose de très basique et peu palpitant, comme dans la plupart des jeux Ubisoft diront certains, mais ça se laisse suivre et quelques passages savent attiser l'intérêt du joueur. 

Au niveau des DLCs : 
• le 1er, Legs de la première lame :
Pas grand chose à dire, c'est sympa sans être transcendant malgré des choix idiots de notre personnage pour lancer l'acte 3.
La structure des quêtes permet aussi de visiter plus en profondeur certaines zones du jeu de base.

D'ailleurs, j'ai vu quasiment 100% de la map là où j'ai dû découvrir à peine 40% de celle d'Origins.

• le 2ème, Le sort de l'Atlantide :
La zone est très jolie mais niveau quêtes et scénario, c'est plutôt inintéressant voire carrément à chier, un bon cran en dessous du 1er DLC du coup.
Les choix sont franchement mal gérés et Alexios lui-même ne semble pas au courant de ce qu'il a pu dire ou faire quelques minutes/heures plus tôt...
L'acte 2 (Le Tartare) propose quelque chose de plus sympathique (avec son côté Doom 2016 sur le plan visuel) et des PNJs (dont des déjà vus dans la trame principale) plus intéressants. 
On a droit à des quêtes mieux écrites et plus originales que pour la première partie. C'était bien mieux.
Le dernier acte vaut peu ou prou le précédent, et il est visuellement assez impressionnant.


Pour résumer ce qui pêche et pourrait être rédhibitoire selon votre profil :
• la quête du toujours plus d'Ubisoft : une map toujours plus grande, un toujours plus remplie, des mini-systèmes partout avec les défauts que ça implique
-- Résultat :
--> des idées survolées : les batailles de conquêtes par exemple, la recherche d'indices pour les cibles à assassiner, les batailles navales, etc.
--> des grottes/tombeaux médiocres : du copier/coller violent pour les grottes et des trucs minuscules pour les tombeaux
--> des quêtes qui ne sont qu'un enrobage un peu scénarisé. On exécute les mêmes tâches et visite exactement les mêmes endroits que lorsqu'on explore : on vide un fort/camps/carrière que l'on a potentiellement déjà fouillé mais ils ont ajouté un script sur une porte, on tue des polémarques, on brûle/vole des trucs pour affaiblir une région, etc. Ça manque de lieux dédiés aux quêtes ou "réaménagées" pour elles (ex. le village du Baron dans The Witcher 3). 
--> très peu de mise en scène et de contextualisation contrairement à un Red Dead Redemption 2 par exemple
--> un manque global de finition : il m'est déjà arrivé, plusieurs fois, de tuer tout le monde pendant une mission et en retournant voir le donneur de quête, j'ai le choix de réponse "Tout s'est bien déroulé, personne n'est mort" (sans la balance signifiant que je mens hein). Ou l'inverse, j'épargne tout le monde et Alexios sort au PNJ "J'ai massacré tout le monde"...  ::blink:: 
• un héros qui cabotine énormément et semble rarement prendre au sérieux ce qui se passe autour de lui. Couplé à ce dont je parle au-dessus, ça casse régulièrement la suspension d'incrédulité.
À noter que dans les DLCs, il cabotine moins mais surjoue la tristesse de façon presque ridicule. 
• aucune quête demandant d'être totalement discret. Je ne dis pas que certaines devraient se terminer par un game over si on se fait griller (quoique) mais au moins que ça ait des conséquences.
---> exemple : une quête demande de truquer un vote en accédant à un lieu surveillé. Même si on défonce tout le monde dans la zone et que le résultat défie les pronostics des PNJs, personne ne va se dire qu'il y a anguille sous roche... Alors que le donneur de quête disait lui-même d'y aller discrètement.

----------


## FrousT

*FF7 ReMaKe DEMO*

Orgasmotron  :Vibre:   :Vibre:  Hype over 9000 GOTY
Tifa/10

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *God Of War* (le dernier)


J'avais pas fait de retour, mais tout pareil, orgasmotron, techniquement démentiel, la puissance des combats sont bluffant.

----------


## Wolferos

> *Ace Combat 7*
> 
> Une histoire osef mais racontées par de chouettes cinématiques, des missions variées mais avec une difficulté en dent de scie, et un gameplay arcade très agréable. 
> Ca fait longtemps que je cherchais un jeu de vaisseau/avion/autre-engin-volant en 3D, typé arcade et récent (je rêve d'un rogue leader avec des graphismes actuels...), et ce Ace Combat fait le taf.


C'est vrai que l'histoire n'est pas top mais au moins c'est un vrai Ace Combat contrairement à Ace Combat: Assault Horizon  :;):

----------


## Illynir

> *FF7 ReMaKe DEMO*
> 
> Orgasmotron   Hype over 9000 GOTY
> Tifa/10


Fake, y'a pas Tifa dans la démo, tu t'es grillé.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai beaucoup aimé la démo aussi, c'est cool et le systéme de combat est plus intéressant qu'il n'en a l'air. Par contre deux choses "m’inquiète" si je peux dire.

- C'était quand même ultra linéaire, mais ce passage l'est également sur le jeu d'origine et ce n'est qu'une démo de toute façon. J’espère qu'on aura des environnements bien plus ouvert après cependant.
- La caméra part en cacahuète pas mal de fois quand même pendant les combats.

Autre que ça c'est vraiment bien et j'y jouerai day one bien entendu.  :Cigare:

----------


## Blackogg

> Autre que ça c'est vraiment bien et j'y jouerai day one bien entendu.


Moi ça m'a donné envie de faire comme pour FF7 original : regarder des extraits, écouter l'OST en boucle puis prétendre que j'ai fini le jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> Fake, y'a pas Tifa dans la démo, tu t'es grillé. 
> Autre que ça c'est vraiment bien et j'y jouerai day one bien entendu.


Oué mais ils en parlent donc ça veut dire qu'elle existe  :Vibre:  J'espère qu'ils ont aussi bien modéliser Tifa que les cheveux de Cloud  :Vibre:  #Beauf2France




> Moi ça m'a donné envie de faire comme pour FF7 original : regarder des extraits, écouter l'OST en boucle puis prétendre que j'ai fini le jeu


C'est déjà ça, et puis avec moi tu risque d'en bouffer encore de l'OST  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Moi ça m'a donné envie de faire comme pour FF7 original : regarder des extraits, écouter l'OST en boucle puis prétendre que j'ai fini le jeu


Suffit de juste faire Midgar , a la limite le golden saucer et hop t'est expert FF7.

----------


## Blackogg

> Suffit de juste faire Midgar , a la limite le golden saucer et hop t'est expert FF7.


"Oulala l'arme émeraude quand même c'était quelque chose hein."

----------


## CptProut

> "Oulala l'arme émeraude quand même c'était quelque chose hein."


"cette sensation de liberté quand tu sort de midgar !"

----------


## Mikch

*Sonic Forces*, "gratuit" pour les abonnés PS+. C'était vraiment pas très très bien, mais pas non plus aussi scandaleux que j'ai pu le lire. Certains niveaux offrent de bonnes sensations, mais se rapprochent beaucoup trop d'un runner mobile à mon goût. Les niveaux "classiques" sont sympatoches.

Je crains de devoir rejoindre la brigade du mauvais goût (de qui je me moque, j'en suis un membre émérite depuis longtemps  :B):  ) en affirmant que je me suis plus amusé dessus que sur Sonic Mania.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Suffit de juste faire Midgar , a la limite le golden saucer et hop t'est expert FF7.


J'ai écouté tout Banal Fantasy. Ça devrait suffire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*Punch Club* (Lazy Bear Games - 2016)



Jeu de gestion d'emploi du temps, alias LesSimsPifPaf. Et c'est ma foi plutôt réussi!

L'ambiance 80's Bloodsport/Kickboxer est excellente et fait beaucoup au charme du jeu. Un scénar bien nanard mais avec quelques rebondissements bien nanards.

La boucle de gameplay est simple (peut-être un poil trop) mais super addictive, il faut faire monter des barres de stats en faisant des entrainements, tout en faisant attention à ce que ne baissent pas trop d'autres barres de stats genre la faim et le pognon. Les combats sont plus complexes que prévu, même si bon, on reste quand même trop spectateur. Des à-côtés, souvent bien débiles (les Tortues Ninja !), 12h en prenant son temps.

Vraiment un bon jeu pour qui cherche du gentil farm sans prise de tête et avec une ambiance rétro.

----------


## Catel

*Kathy Rain*

Et c'est vrai que c'est chouette  ::):  C'est un point & click en pixel art un peu dans la veine de Gabriel Knight (avec une fin qui tire sur Sanitarium ), mais émotionnellement beaucoup plus engageant.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Kathy Rain*
> 
> Et c'est vrai que c'est chouette  C'est un point & click en pixel art un peu dans la veine de Gabriel Knight (avec une fin qui tire sur Sanitarium ), mais émotionnellement beaucoup plus engageant.


Tiens c'est rigolo, perso la première référence qui m'est venu à l'esprit est Twin Peaks, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de Sanitarium aussi  ::):

----------


## Catel

J'ai jamais vu Twin Peaks  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

::O: 

Je déteste les séries, les récentes comme les plus vieilles, mais s'il n'y en a qu'une seule à voir, c'est celle-là.

----------


## pipoop

C'est pas the wired?

----------


## PG 13

C'est pas Oz?

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est pas the Witcher ?

----------


## Herr Peter

C'est pas Dallas ?

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai jamais vu Twin Peaks


Tu viens de perdre 2 points de CHA sur ce forum.

----------


## Marmottas

Six feet under !

----------


## Gorillaz

Wow, c'est fou le nombre de séries qui ont été adaptées en JV que vous viendez tous de finir quasi en même temps  ::trollface::

----------


## Catel

(c'est pas Le Prisonnier ?)

----------


## Herr Peter

J'ai fini récemment *Amid Evil*, un rétro-FPS.

J'ai globalement bien aimé le jeu, à part le dernier monde qui fait visuellement très "je joue avec 3D Studio au milieu des années '90", alors que les niveaux précédents offraient parfois des vues assez belles, pour peu qu'on soit sensible à la direction artistique des devs.

L'arsenal pour en découdre avec les ennemis (chaque monde bénéficie de son propre bestiaire, ce qui est toujours un plus selon moi) est assez varié dans le domaine baguettes magiques, même si j'ai regretté un certain manque de punch en général, dont certaines ne donnent pas l'impression de faire mal en dégommant les vilains. Sinon le jeu est agréable à prendre en main, et hormis un ou deux passages de plateforme un peu ardus, rien à signaler de ce côté-là: ça bouge vite et bien.

Chaque fin de monde a son boss à affronter et qui sont généralement pas inoubliables (le boss final est une purge). Heureusement les niveaux qui les précédent sont chouettes à parcourir, avec des clés à trouver pour ouvrir des portes, comme le veut la tradition des vieux _shooters_.

Les musiques de Andrew Hulshult sont pour la plupart agréables à l'oreille et souligne l'action sans être jamais trop intrusives.

Pour résumer donc, un bon FPS rétro mais qui est un peu moins bon que Dusk sur certains aspects (niveaux moins inventifs et ambiance moins "affirmée" aussi), je le recommande néanmoins.

----------


## sebarnolds

Terminé *Crysis 2* dans le cadre du backlog event :

Un shooter très bof. L'histoire est inutilement compliquée et peu intéressante. Il y a des mécanismes de gameplay inutiles (on peut upgrader la combinaison, mais en pratique, je n'ai vu aucune différence).
Pas de quicksaves et j'ai trouvé quelques passages un peu frustrants. Niveau shoot, ça fait le job, même si j'ai eu l'impression que je passais pas mal de temps caché pour attendre que ma vie se régénère. J'ai trouvé globalement que les humains étaient trop faciles à buter par rapport aux aliens.

Au final, je ne suis pas sûr que je l'aurais fini en dehors de l'event.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je déteste les séries, les récentes comme les plus vieilles, mais s'il n'y en a qu'une seule à voir, c'est celle-là.


Si tu détestes les séries, es-tu le mieux placé pour définir quelle est la meilleure d'entre elle ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

C'est pas faux.

----------


## Supergounou

Tout amateur de séries a vu Twin Peaks, c'est l'unité de base, le référent, le sujet zéro. Catel n'est donc pas un amateur de série, puisqu'il n'a pas vu Twin Peaks; il est comme moi, un être d'exception qui connait la valeur réelle des choses. En plus il est né la meilleure année de tous les temps, les vrais savent!

Donc ma remarque tient  :Cigare:

----------


## Nephizz

> Tout amateur de séries a vu Twin Peaks, c'est l'unité de base, le référent, le sujet zéro.


Et après tu termines sur Fire Walk With Me.

David Lynch: meilleur réalisateur du monde. Ceci n'est pas sujet à discussion.

----------


## Catel

> Tout amateur de séries a vu Twin Peaks, c'est l'unité de base, le référent, le sujet zéro. Catel n'est donc pas un amateur de série, puisqu'il n'a pas vu Twin Peaks; il est comme moi, un être d'exception qui connait la valeur réelle des choses. En plus il est né la meilleure année de tous les temps, les vrais savent!
> 
> Donc ma remarque tient


Ce monsieur brillant a tout compris  :;):   :X1:

----------


## Betraw

Twin Peaks c'est naze. Voilà, c'est dit.

----------


## Illynir

Nous prenons bonne note de cette information et vous remercions d'avoir participé.

----------


## Zodex

Twin Peaks, quand je l'ai vu je m'attendais à un monument vu que c'est effectivement porté aux nues, je m'attendais à une série empreinte de mystères, puis me suis rendu compte qu'en fait, les mysteres c'est : machine trompe son mari avec bidule car elle se fait battre, machin trompe sa femme bidulette avec trucmuche car elle est plus jeune, et ainsi de suite. Le seul truc de bien a mes yeux (ou à mes oreilles) qu'il est ressorti de cette série, c'est l'album Substrata de Biosphere. Du coup, ouais :




> Twin Peaks c'est naze. Voilà, c'est dit.

----------


## Nephizz

> Twin Peaks, quand je l'ai vu je m'attendais à un monument vu que c'est effectivement porté aux nues, je m'attendais à une série empreinte de mystères, puis me suis rendu compte qu'en fait, les mysteres c'est : machine trompe son mari avec bidule car elle se fait battre, machin trompe sa femme bidulette avec trucmuche car elle est plus jeune, et ainsi de suite. Le seul truc de bien a mes yeux (ou à mes oreilles) qu'il est ressorti de cette série, c'est l'album Substrata de Biosphere. Du coup, ouais :


Je pense surtout qu'il faut avoir regardé la série à l'époque de sa diffusion.

C'est sûr que si on te l'a vendue comme la 8ème merveille du monde, tu vas avoir un regard plus critique...

Après, on apprécie Lynch ou pas. Mais en ce qui me concerne, ce type est un vrai génie. 
Fire Walk With Me, Mullholand Drive et Lost Highway, ça fait parti des rares films à m'avoir vraiment marqué et que j'ai trouvé superbement maîtrisés. 
Surtout Mullholand Drive...

Bref, désolé pour le HS.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Après les séries il n'y en a pas tant que ça.

En SF on a Mass Effect.
En historico-pop-corn les Assassin's Creed.
En thriller contemporain les GTA.

----------


## Hyeud

> C'est pas the wired?


Oui




> C'est pas Oz?


Oui




> C'est pas the Witcher ?


Lolz




> C'est pas Dallas ?


Non c'est Côte Ouest




> Six feet under !


Oui




> Twin Peaks c'est naze. Voilà, c'est dit.


C'est pas faux.

----------


## Pluton

C'est "the Wire" pas wired, la meilleure série ever.
Chernobyl est pas mal au niveau aussi.

----------


## azruqh

> C'est "the Wire" pas wired, la meilleure série ever.


Fais-moi l'amour !

----------


## Dicsaw

Les séries que vous viendez de finir V3

----------


## pipoop

> C'est "the Wire" pas wired, la meilleure série ever.
> Chernobyl est pas mal au niveau aussi.


Sauf la dernière saison

----------


## madgic

Mais il y en qu'une  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

*American McGee's Alice*

Quelques temps après le roman De l'autre côté du miroir, toute la famille d'Alice périt dans un incendie dont elle est la seule survivante. Internée dans un asile où elle demeure catatonique pendant plusieurs années, elle est rappelée par le Lapin Blanc au Pays des Merveilles que ses traumas ont transformé en pays de cauchemar tenu d'une poigne de fer par la Reine Rouge. Pas vraiment aidée par les méthodes XIXe siècle de l'asile, c'est seule qu'Alice va se reconstruire.

A sa sortie, American McGee's Alice avait autant séduit par sa réinterprétation cauchemardesque de l'univers du roman victorien (ou plutôt anti-victorien) et sa technique que déçu en terme de gameplay et de jouabilité.
C'est à se demander si le jeu n'était pas en fait en avance sur son temps, car dans les années 2010, les jeux au gameplay minimal servant avant tout la narration sont légion et reconnus. On va nuancer un peu ça...

Techniquement, le jeu se base sur l'Id Tech 3 (on disait "moteur de Quake III" à l'époque) qui était impressionnant en 2001, beaucoup moins en 2020, mais pas tant en terme de textures que de polygones et de détails. Or la contemplation des décors constituait une grande partie de l'intérêt du jeu à l'époque.
Ce Pays des Merveilles, c'est beaucoup de glauque et de dérangeant, comme ces enfants lobotomisés, à la cervelle apparente, qui errent dans certains niveaux, mais c'est aussi, en fait, pas mal de facilités graphiques, comme remplacer le pendule d'une horloge par un oeil. Le jeu se tient à la frontière du jeu d'horreur mais n'y tombe pas car l'action prime.
Si on en croit American McGee, le jeu ne devait pas être gore à ce point ni mettre en avant son nom; ce serait Electronic Arts qui ne voulait pas rater l'occasion de mettre en avant l'un des auteurs de Doom et Quake. Toujours est-il que sa franchise restera du même tonneau graphique.
Le gameplay se décompose d'une part en plate-forme au level design assez évident et à la maniabilité pas toujours bien précise, même au clavier-souris pour lesquels le jeu est pensé. D'autre part, en TPS plutôt mou, même si les armes sont, sur le papier, follement originales. On va quand même se battre avec des cartes à jouer, des dés qui convoquent un démon ou un diable à ressort explosif. Toutes ces interactions semblent, à première vue, servir avant tout le propos du jeu plutôt que le fun lui-même.

Les différents niveaux et ennemis sont censés symboliser l'état mental de choc, de colère, de peur et surtout de culpabilité d'Alice, mais il est difficile de dire avec certitude qui symbolise quoi. Si ça se trouve, les idées sont venues aléatoirement, au moins partiellement. En termes créatifs, le scénario semble pensé en terme de psychanalyse semi-horrifique qui, curieusement, rapproche le jeu d'un Sanitarium.
Le principal problème du jeu, c'est peut-être d'être plutôt mal rythmé. Le début est trépidant et plein d'idées, jusqu'à la "Skool". Malheureusement, toute la partie de la Forêt et de la Vallée des larmes est très plate et sans intérêt, et le jeu se conclut par un tunnel final beaucoup trop long jusqu'au boss de fin, avec certains passages très impersonnels (les salles pleines d'engrenages un peu steampunk, ça peut appartenir à des dizaines de jeux).

----------


## Kahanha

C'est à mon tour de terminer Doki Doki littérature club et... c'était vraiment bien. Je suis bien content de l'avoir fait, c'était clairement marquant (même si le concept aurait pu aller plus loin). Je regrette un peu de l'avoir fini, car une fois qu'on a fait une fin, on a plus trop envie de relancer une partie je trouve, pourtant j'aurais aimé faire d'autres choix.  ::'(:  


Dans la lignée des jeux narratifs à-faire-top-génialorevolutionaire j'ai voulu enchaîner sur Undertale. Celui là je l'ai uninstall au bout d'une heure par contre.  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

Undertale j'ai été content de le faire pour les combats (surtout les boss) et la zik. Je suis pas sûr que ça soit un _jeu narratif™_  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Dans la lignée des jeux narratifs à-faire-top-génialorevolutionaire j'ai voulu enchaîner sur Undertale. Celui là je l'ai uninstall au bout d'une heure par contre.


Je m'étais forcé pour le finir, en espérant être touché par l'histoire ou autre à un quelconque moment, mais c'est jamais arrivé.

----------


## Blackogg

Non mais Undertale il vous plaira dès la fin du tuto (éventuellement à la fin de Snowdin) ou jamais.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Non mais Undertale il vous plaira dès la fin du tuto (éventuellement à la fin de Snowdin) ou jamais.


Si j'avais pu savoir ça avant d'y jouer.  ::ninja:: 

C'est comme pour Doki Doki Pöuet Poüet, il faudrait un avertissement, si après le premier "évènement" vous êtes là en mode "mouuui, et ?", vous pouvez arrêter là. Vous venez de perdre une heure de votre vie à cliquer au rythme de cinq clics par seconde sur des dialogues de merde, mais en continuant vous allez encore en perdre bien plus (au moins 3).

----------


## Kahanha

C'est vrai qu'un visual novel, si tu spam click pour passer les dialogues ça perd tout son intérêt.  ::P:

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est vrai qu'un visual novel, si tu spam click pour passer les dialogues ça perd tout son intérêt.


Je les ai tous lu, malheureux. Et comme je n'étais pas en train de lire du James Joyce, ça allait plutôt vite, surtout pour ce que ça racontait d'intéressant.

----------


## Kahanha

C'est vrai qu'avant le plot twist c'est ultra cliché et pas hyper palpitant (ce qui est justifié d'ailleurs par le dit plot twist). Même après à vrai dire, c'est clairement pas de la grande littérature et ce n'est pas le but. Cela a tout de même le mérite d'avoir un intérêt narratif. Je trouve que c'est pas hyper bien exploité, mais je ne regrette pas mon temps passé sur le jeu, ce fut quelque chose de marquant donc qui vaut le détour. Après je l'ai fait sans me spoiler et en essayant de jouer le jeu en m'attachant aux personnages tout en pesant mes choix. Si je devais refaire un jeu jouant sur les mêmes mécanismes, après avoir terminé ce Doki Doki, je trouverais sûrement cela "meh". Le fait que ce soit un de mes premiers visual novel y est aussi pour beaucoup. 

Là je suis en train de tester "the house in Fata Morgana" et pour l'instant c'est assez ennuyeux, j'hésites à me faire rembourser mais tout le monde semble dire que c'est une expérience de malade.  ::|:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Si je devais refaire un jeu jouant sur les mêmes mécanismes, après avoir terminé ce Doki Doki, je trouverais sûrement cela "meh". Le fait que ce soit un de mes premiers visual novel y est aussi pour beaucoup.


J'avais déjà joué à Pony Island auparavant qui, sans être complètement semblable, utilise quelques uns des mêmes mécanismes. Ce qui pourrait expliquer en partie ma réaction assez molle devant Doki Doki, surtout quand tu vois venir le truc gros comme un camion.

----------


## Bibik

> J'avais déjà joué à Pony Island auparavant qui, sans être complètement semblable, utilise quelques uns des mêmes mécanismes. Ce qui pourrait expliquer en partie ma réaction assez molle devant Doki Doki, surtout quand tu vois venir le truc gros comme un camion.


C'est un peu normal étant donné l'aura et la réputation qu'ont ces jeux, tu restes inévitablement sur la défensive même si par miracle tu as réussi à ne pas te faire spoiler à coup de memes.

Pour *The House In Fata Morgana* je l'ai pas fait, mais apparemment c'est quand même fortement axé sur l'ambiance et l'atmosphère ? J'espère que tu en feras une review à la fin, je serais bien curieux d'en voir un retour !

----------


## Zerger

> Pour *The House In Fata Morgana* je l'ai pas fait, mais apparemment c'est quand même fortement axé sur l'ambiance et l'atmosphère ?


C'est un VN ce jeu? Ptain à 30 boules, ca fait mal au derche quand même

----------


## FrousT

*The Last Of Us* Remastered

C'était bien, c'était beau. Un excellent voyage et je comprend que ce jeu est marqué les esprits quand je vois tout ce que le joueur prend dans la gueule pendant une dizaine d'heure. Un jeu intelligent qui fait réfléchir sur pas mal de points (gentil/méchant, sauver/détruire) et qui met une claque psychologique en permanence (si on se met dans la peau du personnage ou si on imagine un futur similaire). 
Spoil : L'humanité c'est dla merde!
On rajoute à cela une fin de malade, qui nous fait nous poser encore plus de questions sur le sens de la vie, sur l'importance de faire des choix sans savoir ce qui est bon ou mauvais. Ce jeu putain  :Emo: . Bien ouéj NaughtyDog !!

Niveau gameplay, on a quelques choses d'assez classique mais qui marche très bien. Phase d'exploration > Combat > loot. Chaque partie du gameplay est réussi sans trop en faire. J'ai particulièrement adoré les phases de combat contre les humains, on sent la liberté d'affronter les combats comme on le souhaite violence ou discrétion, le level design est parfait dans ce sens. Malgré un bestiaire limité pour les infectés et des ennemis con comme une chaise, on meurt quand même souvent il est important de rester prudent, la difficulté est plutôt bien dosé en ce sens. La phase exploration pourrait être la moins intéressante mais même pas en fait, vu qu'on fouille tout pour ramasser objet/munitions nécessaire pour la progression (si on veut pas mourir comme une merde) on le fait avec plaisir plus que par nécessité étrangement et aussi parceque la DA et les environnement varié défonce (Faut juste que Ellie apprenne à nager putain de m***  :Boom: )

Feeling/20

----------


## Gorillaz

"Fini" *Book of Demons*
Je sortais d'une loooooongue période Assassin's Creed Odyssey et j'avais besoin d'un jeu choupinou et pas prise de tête.
Avec ce hack and slash, je dois dire que j'ai eu exactement ce que je voulais : visuellement, l'univers (ou le "Paperverse" comme les devs l'appellent) avec les persos en 2D "en papier" est très chouette. Pour l'ambiance, on est dans un pastiche de Diablo avec quelques traits d'humour (juste un zeste, ça fonctionne plutôt bien). La musique est sympa, l'interface claire, j'ai pas rencontré de bug ... Bref, je crois que c'est la première réalisation du studio et j'avoue que là dessus c'est très propre. Malins, les devs comptent d'ailleurs rentabiliser le principe de pastiche en reprenant d'autres univers connus dans de futurs jeux.

Là où le jeu se démarque, c'est dans les mécanismes de jeu : déjà, au contraire des monstres, le perso ne peut se déplacer que sur un chemin prédéfini (avec un système de pas qui s'affichent là où on est déjà passé). 
Ensuite, pour se battre le perso a accès à 2-3 types de cartes qu'il peut équiper dans des slots au nombre limité (mais déblocables au fur et à mesure) : 
- les cartes "pouvoirs" (avec cooldown) qui nécessitent de la mana pour être activés, 
- les cartes "consommables" (potions, flèches spéciales etc) qui doivent être rechargées en ville ou via le loot, 
- les cartes "équipements" qui donnent des bonus statiques au détriment du pool de mana
En combat, le jeu introduit 2-3 mécanismes originaux : si le perso est étourdi, il faudra "attraper" les étoiles qui tournent autour de sa tête ; s'il est empoisonné, il faudra prendre le temps de cliquer sur le pool de HP pour se "soigner" ; on peut interrompre des sorts adverses en cliquant longtemps sur l'icône au-dessus d'eux ... Bref, j'ai trouvé cela assez bien trouvé et amusant (je précise que les HnS n'ont jamais été trop ma came)
Les sessions de jeux ont en plus un gros avantage : le flexiscope ! On peut décider si l'instance de donjon à venir (générée aléatoirement) durera quelques minutes ou plutôt 1h. En fonction, on progressera plus ou moins vers le boss final.

Maintenant avec le recul, que dire de ce jeu ? Je me suis franchement bien amusé sur la première moitié, mais avec la lassitude un peu inhérente de ce genre de jeu (j'imagine ?), je lui ai découvert plusieurs défauts :
- le système de "cartes" est intéressant ... mais leur faible nombre (je ne parle pas de leurs variantes diablesques où on ajoute quelques bonus) limite forcément les builds
- le côté aléatoire du loot fait qu'on récupère de nouvelles cartes ... ou pas ! J'ai battu le boss final sans avoir vu toutes les cartes dispo pour ma classe guerrier
- le recours trop systématique à des monstres qui en mourant font pop d'autres monstres ... Cela allonge inutilement la durée du jeu, là où j'aurais préféré + de diversité
- l'impossibilité de quitter le chemin prévu est amusante au début ... assez énervante par la suite (allez éviter des projectiles qui arrivent verticalement sur un chemin en ligne droite verticale !)
- en normal, le jeu devient vite assez simple, et c'est un casual qui parle !

Pour conclure : BoD m'aura occupé une quinzaine d'heures, je m'y suis globalement amusé car c'était pile ce que je recherchais (joli+casual). Pour 1 adepte des HnS, j'ai peur que cela soit un poil trop facile et limité, pour les curieux ça vaut quand même le détour (surtout que vous devriez le trouver apacher, vu qu'il était dans le Humble Choice du mois dernier)

----------


## Flad

> "Fini" *Book of Demons*
> Je sortais d'une loooooongue période Assassin's Creed Odyssey et j'avais besoin d'un jeu choupinou et pas prise de tête.
> Avec ce hack and slash, je dois dire que j'ai eu exactement ce que je voulais : visuellement, l'univers (ou le "Paperverse" comme les devs l'appellent) avec les persos en 2D "en papier" est très chouette. Pour l'ambiance, on est dans un pastiche de Diablo avec quelques traits d'humour (juste un zeste, ça fonctionne plutôt bien). La musique est sympa, l'interface claire, j'ai pas rencontré de bug ... Bref, je crois que c'est la première réalisation du studio et j'avoue que là dessus c'est très propre. Malins, les devs comptent d'ailleurs rentabiliser le principe de pastiche en reprenant d'autres univers connus dans de futurs jeux.
> 
> Là où le jeu se démarque, c'est dans les mécanismes de jeu : déjà, au contraire des monstres, le perso ne peut se déplacer que sur un chemin prédéfini (avec un système de pas qui s'affichent là où on est déjà passé). 
> Ensuite, pour se battre le perso a accès à 2-3 types de cartes qu'il peut équiper dans des slots au nombre limité (mais déblocables au fur et à mesure) : 
> - les cartes "pouvoirs" (avec cooldown) qui nécessitent de la mana pour être activés, 
> - les cartes "consommables" (potions, flèches spéciales etc) qui doivent être rechargées en ville ou via le loot, 
> - les cartes "équipements" qui donnent des bonus statiques au détriment du pool de mana
> ...


Croâ !

----------


## Kahanha

> C'est un VN ce jeu? Ptain à 30 boules, ca fait mal au derche quand même


J'ai pris que la version de base, faut pas déconner.  ::ninja::  Et oui c'est un VN. THE visual novel même, si j'en crois certaines critiques. Autant dire que si je suis déçu, je ne mettrais surement plus aucun denier dans ce genre avant longtemps. Par contre si c'est vraiment un truc qui me marque à vie alors le prix ne me dérange pas tant que ça, ça fait un livre format broché quoi.

----------


## Illynir

Ce n'est pas "THE visual novel" non, très loin de là.  :tired:

----------


## lemsv

> *The Last Of Us* Remastered
> 
> C'était bien, c'était beau. Un excellent voyage et je comprend que ce jeu est marqué les esprits quand je vois tout ce que le joueur prend dans la gueule pendant une dizaine d'heure. Un jeu intelligent qui fait réfléchir sur pas mal de points (gentil/méchant, sauver/détruire) et qui met une claque psychologique en permanence (si on se met dans la peau du personnage ou si on imagine un futur similaire). 
> Spoil : L'humanité c'est dla merde!
> On rajoute à cela une fin de malade, qui nous fait nous poser encore plus de questions sur le sens de la vie, sur l'importance de faire des choix sans savoir ce qui est bon ou mauvais. Ce jeu putain . Bien ouéj NaughtyDog !!
> 
> Niveau gameplay, on a quelques choses d'assez classique mais qui marche très bien. Phase d'exploration > Combat > loot. Chaque partie du gameplay est réussi sans trop en faire. J'ai particulièrement adoré les phases de combat contre les humains, on sent la liberté d'affronter les combats comme on le souhaite violence ou discrétion, le level design est parfait dans ce sens. Malgré un bestiaire limité pour les infectés et des ennemis con comme une chaise, on meurt quand même souvent il est important de rester prudent, la difficulté est plutôt bien dosé en ce sens. La phase exploration pourrait être la moins intéressante mais même pas en fait, vu qu'on fouille tout pour ramasser objet/munitions nécessaire pour la progression (si on veut pas mourir comme une merde) on le fait avec plaisir plus que par nécessité étrangement et aussi parceque la DA et les environnement varié défonce (Faut juste que Ellie apprenne à nager putain de m*** )
> 
> Feeling/20


Ce jeu m'avait foutu une de ses claques! J'avais plongé immédiatement dedans.
Dès l'intro,  j'étais à fond avec l'ambiance flippante au début


Spoiler Alert! 


Je n'ai pas honte de dire que j'ai failli verser ma petite larme quand Sarah meurt



Et quelques passages bien tendu comme il faut comme la zone infectée dans les dortoirs de l'unif et surtout 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand on se retrouve la tête en bas près de chez Bill



Un jeu inoubliable pour moi. J'attends de voir si le 2 sera à la hauteur...

----------


## Kahanha

> Ce n'est pas "THE visual novel" non, très loin de là.


Tu peux détailler ? Non parce-que j'ai encore le temps pour le remboursement et le début est vraiment pas fou (après sur reddit les gens disent qu'il faut s'accrocher et qu'après l'avoir terminé aucun regret possible, certains disent même que le jeu a changé leur vie  ::O:  ).

----------


## Zerger

> (après sur reddit les gens disent qu'il faut s'accrocher et qu'après l'avoir terminé aucun regret possible, certains disent même que le jeu a changé leur vie  ).


On m'a dit la même chose dans un mail pour des pillules qui font grandir le kiki  ::siffle::

----------


## Cabfire

En parlant de VN, je suis en train de jouer à *428 Shibuya Scramble* et c'est trop bien.

On suit l'histoire de 5 personnages qui ne se connaissent pas et qui vont se croiser dans le cadre d'un kidnapping/ Le gameplay consistant à jouer sur le butterfly effect lors des décisions pour débloquer l'avancée des différents protagonistes. Bref, c'est top.

----------


## Illynir

> Tu peux détailler ? Non parce-que j'ai encore le temps pour le remboursement et le début est vraiment pas fou (après sur reddit les gens disent qu'il faut s'accrocher et qu'après l'avoir terminé aucun regret possible, certains disent même que le jeu a changé leur vie  ).


Je ne critique pas Ce VN en particulier, mais dire qu'il est "THE VISUAL NOVEL" c'est avoir une méconnaissance du genre quand même.

Ça dépends ce que tu recherches d'un VN: Est-ce tu veux être ému ? Amusé ? La DA te plait ? le style des dessins ? La musique ? Le doublage ? Tu veux une histoire linéaire ou à plusieurs embranchements ? Des mini-jeux entre deux ?

Bref, il y a trop de facteur à prendre en compte, un VN ne se résume pas, contrairement à ce qu'en pense certain, à seulement cliquer sur du texte qui défile. Même si avec l'armée de bouse qui sortent depuis quelques années sur Steam et Mobile où les mecs ne se foule pas on pourrait le croire.  :tired:

----------


## Kahanha

> Je ne critique pas Ce VN en particulier, mais dire qu'il est "THE VISUAL NOVEL" c'est avoir une méconnaissance du genre quand même.
> 
> Ça dépends ce que tu recherches d'un VN: Est-ce tu veux être ému ? Amusé ? La DA te plait ? le style des dessins ? La musique ? Le doublage ? Tu veux une histoire linéaire ou à plusieurs embranchements ? Des mini-jeux entre deux ?
> 
> Bref, il y a trop de facteur à prendre en compte, un VN ne se résume pas, contrairement à ce qu'en pense certain, à seulement cliquer sur du texte qui défile. Même si avec l'armée de bouse qui sortent depuis quelques années sur Steam et Mobile où les mecs ne se foule pas on pourrait le croire.


Perso je cherche surtout une bonne expérience narrative. Si ça me fait un peu réfléchir / change ma vision de certains problèmes humain c'est encore mieux. Ce qui n'est pas encore le cas dans The house of Fata Morgana. Tu l'as déjà fait ? Tu confirmes que ça devient bien ?  ::huh::

----------


## Illynir

Je ne confirme rien non, je n'aime pas la DA du tout, toujours eu du mal avec le gothique, et ne m'y suis pas penché plus que ça pour le moment. Les retours sont bons cela dit, oui.

Après, plus qu'une expérience narrative intense c'est surtout une histoire émotionnelle à base de tragédie + histoire d'amour sur plusieurs époques sur fond de malédiction, et ça fait toujours le jackpot assuré sur les gens ce genre de chose. Si tu es comme moi et que tu as un cœur de pierre, je pense que ça te passera au dessus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Alors qu'un petit Doki Doki gratos  ::siffle::

----------


## FrousT

> Un jeu inoubliable pour moi. J'attends de voir si le 2 sera à la hauteur...


Franchement je pensais avoir fait le tour du jeu, surtout niveau gameplay pas forcément envie d'en voir plus même si j'ai adoré. Mais l'histoire et l'univers (d'une qualité rare) qui nous est raconté pendant une dizaine d'heure ainsi que la fin tellement difficile à "entendre" me donne envie de voir la suite  :Vibre:   :Emo: 

Et puis bon, Ellie va surement apprendre à nager  :Boom: 

Justement sur la fin il y a plusieurs interprétation possible même si une, semble plus logique que les autres. Ou alors c'est moi qui vais trop loin  ::XD:: 

Spoiler de fin **WARNING** :



Spoiler Alert! 


1) Ellie comprend que Joel lui ment pour son bien (à savoir qu'il a préféré qu'elle survive plutôt que de sauver l'humanité abjecte que l'on découvre pendant plusieurs dizaines d'heures ? C'est pour cela qu'elle pleure ? Parcequ'au fond elle sait que c'est la meilleur solution ?)

2) Ellie à un doute sur Joel qui n'a pas voulu la laisser se sacrifier ? Elle lui demande si il a menti et accepte le mensonge de Joel ? Sachant qu'elle dit plusieurs fois qu'elle est prête à se sacrifier pour l'humanité ?

----------


## Hyeud

Hyper Light Drifter

Excellent jeu, chef d’œuvre, musiques magnifiques, du vrai pixel art, pas une excuse pour faire un truc moche, c'est vraiment beau. Dans ce jeu, après un bref tutorial, le joueur est totalement laissé à l'abandon et peut aller quasiment où il veut. Ce jeu s'inspire fortement de Zelda 1 sur NES, vue de dessus, exploration, "palais" avec boss, la map reste plus petite et il y a moins d'objets pour changer de gameplay, on ne gagne pas de PV en plus, on peut acheter quelques "mouvements" pour faciliter les combats, il n'y a que le dash amélioré qui débloque de nouveaux endroits. Pour s'améliorer, il faut trouver la monnaie du jeu, et très souvent les caisses la contenant sont cachées, de même pour les regen boxes, qui elles, réapparaissent en même temps que les ennemis. Les secrets ne sont pas difficiles à trouver, il suffit de bien observer, il y a toujours un indice les indiquant.
Franchement, pour le tarif, si, comme moi vous êtes fan du genre "arcade-aventure", vous ne trouverez pas mieux.
Seul bémol G ri1 kompri  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Hyper Light Drifter


 :Vibre: 




> Seul bémol G ri1 kompri


Pour faire court et sans spoiler quoi que ce soit, Alex Preston (master dev) a une maladie cardiaque incurable qui peut le tuer d'un jour à l'autre. Il a voulu retranscrire la crainte que cela engendre via un jeu vidéo. Le nom du studio, Heart Machine, est lié à ça. Même la sortie chaotique du jeu est liée à ça en fait, puisque Preston a eu une crise peu de temps avant la sortie officielle, repoussant la date.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'en suis au boss de fin mais j'ai un peu laissé tomber (et Ori est sorti), j'y jouais par petites sessions. Il fait monter la difficulté encore d'un cran ou si on est arrivé jusque là, y a pas de raison de pas réussir à le passer ?

----------


## Supergounou

> J'en suis au boss de fin mais j'ai un peu laissé tomber (et Ori est sorti), j'y jouais par petites sessions. Il fait monter la difficulté encore d'un cran ou si on est arrivé jusque là, y a pas de raison de pas réussir à le passer ?


Les dégâts qu'on prend sont fous, mais les patterns sont assez simples au final. Essaye de bien observer où se placer quitte à perdre quelques vies, puis tape quand c'est safe.

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Brothers: a tale of two sons
*
Bien que très court (moins de 3h), c'était très sympa ! 
Côté gameplay, l'idée de faire bouger chaque frère via un stick de gamepad est ingénieuse et tout le jeu est construit autour de ça. Assez contemplatif, pas bien difficile et il faut "presque" le faire exprès pour mourir, mais c'est aussi un jeu qui raconte 1 histoire ...
Et de ce côté là, j'ai bien aimé ! En gros sans spoiler, les 2 frères partent à l'aventure pour trouver un remède pour leur père gravement malade. Ils se baladent dans un univers coloré, chatoyant qui m'a fait un peu penser à Fable (1er du nom) en + joli.
Je n'irai pas plus loin car cela m'obligerait à divulgâcher la fin, mais pour les vilains curieux sachez que je n'ai pas pleuré, juste eu les yeux qui piquaient un peu  :Emo:

----------


## Hyeud

> J'en suis au boss de fin mais j'ai un peu laissé tomber (et Ori est sorti), j'y jouais par petites sessions. Il fait monter la difficulté encore d'un cran ou si on est arrivé jusque là, y a pas de raison de pas réussir à le passer ?


Y'a des passages cachés bien plus dur que ce boss (putains d'oiseaux dans la porte à 8 modules du biome nord !), j'ai utilisé énormément le gun laser à 6 coups, et faut dasher comme un goret, une dizaine de try m'ont suffit, j'ai même failli le tuer au try 4, 2 mozerfucking PV qu'il lui restait.  :Boom: 

@supergounou : Merci, je ne connaissais pas l'histoire.

PS : quelqu'un a tenté le NG+ ? On gagne des PV cette fois ? car avec seulement 2PV pour commencer ça fait un paquet de truc qui peuvent te OS.

----------


## Valenco

> Fini *Brothers: a tale of two sons
> *
> Bien que très court (moins de 3h), c'était très sympa ! 
> Côté gameplay, l'idée de faire bouger chaque frère via un stick de gamepad est ingénieuse et tout le jeu est construit autour de ça. Assez contemplatif, pas bien difficile et il faut "presque" le faire exprès pour mourir, mais c'est aussi un jeu qui raconte 1 histoire ...
> Et de ce côté là, j'ai bien aimé ! En gros sans spoiler, les 2 frères partent à l'aventure pour trouver un remède pour leur père gravement malade. Ils se baladent dans un univers coloré, chatoyant qui m'a fait un peu penser à Fable (1er du nom) en + joli.
> Je n'irai pas plus loin car cela m'obligerait à divulgâcher la fin, mais pour les vilains curieux sachez que je n'ai pas pleuré, juste eu les yeux qui piquaient un peu


Même ressenti que toi. J’ajouterais les décors qui racontent à eux seuls l'histoire du monde traversé.

----------


## Catel

> J'en suis au boss de fin mais j'ai un peu laissé tomber (et Ori est sorti), j'y jouais par petites sessions. Il fait monter la difficulté encore d'un cran ou si on est arrivé jusque là, y a pas de raison de pas réussir à le passer ?


Les boss on croit qu'ils sont infaisables, mais en fait ça finit par passer. Et je précise que je hais les combats de boss.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour faire court et sans spoiler quoi que ce soit, Alex Preston (master dev) a une maladie cardiaque incurable qui peut le tuer d'un jour à l'autre. Il a voulu retranscrire la crainte que cela engendre via un jeu vidéo. Le nom du studio, Heart Machine, est lié à ça. Même la sortie chaotique du jeu est liée à ça en fait, puisque Preston a eu une crise peu de temps avant la sortie officielle, repoussant la date.


Voilà, et pour l'univers et l'histoire in game ça n'a pas guère d'importance. C'est un jeu très impressionniste, contente-toi de te laisser porter.

----------


## Gorillaz

> Même ressenti que toi. J’ajouterais les décors qui racontent à eux seuls l'histoire du monde traversé.


Oui, les lieux visités sont un exemple de DA réussie. C'était nécessaire, surtout avec le choix de faire une histoire sans vraiment de paroles (puisque les personnages parlent dans 1 langue fictive).
Ah et j'oubliais un moment fort, à la fin : en termes d'interactivité, j'ai trouvé magistral que pour surmonter sa peur de l'eau, le jeune frère doive utiliser le bouton d'action de son frère. Une façon imagée de dire que même partis, les êtres chers seront toujours présents, en nous  :Emo:

----------


## Valenco

Très joli moment en effet. Globalement, j'ai adoré la manière dont le gameplay suggère

Spoiler Alert! 


 progressivement le rapprochement et l'affection grandissante entre les deux frangins.

----------


## Getz

Fini *Gears 5*

Je n'avais testé que le premier et le 4, sans jamais m'y arrêter réellement. 
Faut le prendre pour ce qu'il est: un jeu d'action bien réalisé avec des gros flingues, des gros muscles, des grosses armures, des gros ennemis et un petit scénario du genre "on s'en branle, on veut juste dégommer des monstres"

Je suis assez mitigé quand à la jouabilité: le système de couverture fonctionne bien, mais dès que l'on doit fuir ou s'extirper de notre couverture, c'est assez catastrophique... 
La touche espace faisant tout (la couverture, le saut par dessus les obstacles, la course et l'esquive), on se retrouve à se mettre à couvert lorsque l'on souhaite courir ou esquiver, à être obligé de se mettre à couvert pour franchir des obstacles de 30 cm de haut...

Mais les gunfights plus traditionnels qui nécessitent seulement de se mettre à couvert fonctionnent impeccablement bien: des flingues variés,  Jack le petit robot nous aide à nous sortir des situations délicates avec ses capacités spéciales améliorables.
Par contre, le bestiaire est malheureusement assez limité et ne se renouvelle pas du tout sur la dernière partie du jeu.

Techniquement, le jeu est sublime et détaillé, surtout au niveau des visages et des espaces confinés, beaucoup moins dans son monde ouvert. Monde ouvert qui n'apporte d'ailleurs strictement rien à part de l'ennui le plus profond. 
C'est typiquement le genre de licence qui devrait assumer son côté couloir/ligne droite, et ne pas rajouter un monde ouvert inutile juste pour succomber à la mode (ou alors faites ça bien...). Le même syndrome qu'Uncharted 4 mais en pire car ces environnements ouverts sont cruellement vides.
Sur ma machine vieillissante (i5 4670k et GTX 1060 6Go), c'est assez bluffant de jouer en mix élevé/ultra en WQHD! J'ai bien sûr rencontré des chutes de framerate lors des grosses nuées de monstres, des explosions ou des nuages de gaz; mais en général ça tournait plutôt bien!

J'ai reçu le jeu gratuitement, je n'aurais jamais déboursé 60€ pour un tel jeu. C'était divertissant, j'y ai passé un bon (et court) moment, mais l'univers Gears ne me fascine absolument pas.


A côté de ça, on a fini *A Way Out* en coop sur PS4.
C'était cool, pas beaucoup de gameplay mais le fait d'y jouer à deux rend le jeu très amusant!
On s'attache très facilement à ces deux taulards, à leurs histoires personnelles, leurs péripéties, jusqu'au final plutôt inattendu.

----------


## Nono

> Ah et j'oubliais un moment fort, à la fin : en termes d'interactivité, j'ai trouvé magistral que pour surmonter sa peur de l'eau, le jeune frère doive utiliser le bouton d'action de son frère. Une façon imagée de dire que même partis, les êtres chers seront toujours présents, en nous


Et puis ça nous "touche" au sens propre, puisque pendant trois heures, le frangin est le prolongement de notre pouce. Du coup on ressent quelque chose physiquement aussi. Très bonne idée quoi.

----------


## leeoneil

A la bourre dans le cadres de l'event du backlog, j'ai terminé *Hell Yeah*, en 8h !
Un mix jeu de plateforme/shoot fait par une équipe française.
Le jeu est complètement couillon et il y a pleins d'idées intéressantes. On doit tuer une centaine de monstres dans une dizaine de niveaux très tortueux : avant chaque mort, un mini-jeu se déclenche. Si on foire, le monstre regagne de la vie et on en perd, si on réussit le mini jeu, le monstre meurt. Le perso en lui même a beaucoup d'inertie, on a pas la précision d'un super meat boy mais ce n'est pas exactement la même précision qui est demandée (globalement le jeu est simple à part un ou deux boss).
L'univers est barré, complètement con, drôle, les graphismes sont étranges, très cartoon et surchargés à fond, c'est bourré à craquer de contenu qui ne sert à rien, avec des musiques que j'ai trouvé géniales.
Un jeu excellent pour ne pas se prendre la tête !

----------


## Catel

C'est un jeu qui ne sait pas ce qu'il veut faire pour moi, il part dans toutes les directions sans jamais en décider aucune, du coup c'est rigolo mais il n'y a aucune profondeur.

----------


## leeoneil

Pour Hell Yeah ? Bah faut pas trop chercher de profondeur je pense, pour moi c'était un petit jeu pop-corn bien foutu, pas plus !

----------


## Ammoodytes

*Sekiro Shadow die twice*
En vérité je ne l'ai pas fini, il me reste le boss de fin après avoir nettoyé de fond en comble le reste des zones. Quoi qu'il en soit je sais que je vais rager sur ce dernier opposant mais que ça ne modifiera pas ce que je pense de ce jeu.

Pour ma part je ne peux pas dissocier Sekiro des souls-like : oui l'approche en combat est fondamentalement différente des souls (et encore, je n'ai pas joué à Bloodborne qui semble nerveux également), mais tout l'enrobage vous crie Dark Souls toutes les 2 minutes.
Sekiro ne me laissera pas un souvenir aussi intense que Dark Souls premier du nom, voire que les 3 Dark Souls. Pour différentes raisons qui n'ont finalement pas de rapport avec la qualité du jeu : d'une part Dark Souls a été un jeu "initiatique" dans ma vie de joueur, comme pour beaucoup de personnes, et a imprimé une sorte de voyage qui m'a semblé duré des mois. Ensuite parce que j'ai été bien plus sensible à l'histoire et l'environnement des DS, ce mélange de solitude, de mélancolie et de fin du monde. Sekiro de son côté a une histoire bien plus claire, mieux exposée et expliquée : j'imagine que beaucoup de joueurs trouvent ça mieux, mais le mystère des DS est une des composantes importantes de cette empreinte qu'ils m'ont laissée. 

Et donc bien que je sois moins attiré par le Japon médiéval, qui me laisse généralement impavide, la qualité de Sekiro a fait que j'ai passé des instants mémorables, et que je n'ai rien vu de similaire en termes de combats. C'est extrêmement jouissif et valorisant de réussir un combat sur Sekiro, bien plus technique que n'importe quel DS, c'est vraiment une histoire de talent pour s'en sortir.

Finalement Sekiro mérite vraiment son succès, c'est un excellent jeu, très exigeant (parfois trop) et super bien réalisé, et je le recommande chaudement même si son atmosphère m'aura moins marqué que DS : pas d'armes ou de récompenses valorisantes dans l'exploration, celle-ci étant bien moins "tortueuse" que chez ses aînés, et moins de mystère. Mais comme ses prédécesseurs je n'ai qu'une envie c'est de finir pour relancer un NG+, et me rendre compte de tout le "skill" que j'ai pu acquérir au fil du jeu.

----------


## Zerger

*A Short Hike*, c'est mignon, coloré, ensoleillé, niais, court (2heures)... et gratuit sur l'EGS jusqu'à jeudi

Franchement, aucune raison de le bouder, il s'agit d'escalader une petite montagne. L'exploration et la navigation (on peut grimper et voler) sont vraiment super plaisants, y'a aucun passage frustrant.

Bref, vous êtes assurés de passer un bon moment  ::wub::

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fini *Ori and The Will of the wisps* en 18H à 100%.

Alors, c'est un bon jeu mais il y a un truc qui fait que je n'ai pas apprécié plus que ça en fait. Je vais essayé de dire pourquoi mais je ne suis même pas sûr de la savoir moi même.  ::ninja:: 

La première raison, principale je pense, c'est que le scénario et les personnages on s'en tape totalement en fait. Le scénario en lui même est digne d'un gamin de CM2 et à aucun moment je ne me suis sentie impliqué pour quoi que ce soit, c'est un métroidvania donc certains me diront qu'ils s'en foutent mais pour moi ça joue quand même sur mon appréciation. Surtout quand on essaye de faire pleurer dans les chaumières.  :ouaiouai: 

La deuxième raison c'est que je trouve le game design assez plat et vu et revu des milliers de fois à base de levier et de pouvoir à débloquer, le level design n'aide pas non plus vu comme il est assez générique même si il y a quand même quelques fulgurances de temps à autre il faut bien le reconnaitre. J'ai adoré le bois du silence par exemple.

La troisième raison est qu'ils ont voulu en faire trop, le premier jeu était assez direct, sans chichi autour. Ici ils nous ont rajouté un petit hub avec des quêtes de merdes à faire pour améliorer le truc. C'était passionnant.  ::zzz:: 

Ensuite pour enfoncer le clou final c'est quand même vachement un Ori 1.5. Alors ok il y a plus de pouvoir, un système à la Hollow Knight de bonus limité (On sent d'ailleurs que HK a été une grosse inspiration pour eux sur ce deuxième opus...), les enjeux sont les mêmes, bref une version ++ du premier en somme. Ils ont aussi gardé les putains de course poursuite de boss en mode "die and retry" d'ailleurs, quelle idée de génie. Même si globalement le jeu est quand même vachement simple.

Bref, pour finir sur une note positive quand même, parce qu'on dirait que je défonce le jeu et que je n'ai pas du tout aimé alors qu'objectivement c'est un bon jeu et que je me suis amusé à le faire quand même (Sinon je n'aurais pas fait le 100%  ::ninja:: ):
- Les graphismes tuent.
- La musique tue.
- La maniabilité est nickel.

Bref, voila mon avis, mais si vous n'avez pas aimé le premier je doute que vous aimerez le second. Pour ma part c'était un moment sympathique sans être transcendant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Aïe. Du coup si on a vraiment kiffé le premier il faut s'attendre à une petite pointe de déception alors ?

----------


## Illynir

Probablement pas mais tu sentiras une redites souvent, ce qui peut mener ou non à une déception, c'est mon cas par exemple.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben les redites... à part dans le porno, je vois pas l'intérêt.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça se discute.

Perso j'adore le magret de canard.

Bein si tu m'en ressers la semaine prochaine, ce sera une redite et je le boufferai néanmoins  avec plaisir. 

Après c'est sûr que j'irai pas bouffer une bassine de fraises tous les jours.

----------


## Ginfizz

Je viens de terminer une run sur *M.U.S.H.A. Aleste / Megadrive* : un spectacle son et lumière au rythme frénétique.



Le principe est tout simple : porté par une musique jouissive, que je qualifierais sobrement de « techno-metal-symphonique », on défouraille les aliens qui surviennent sans relâche tout en récupérant des armes spéciales et des Power up pour en occire toujours plus.



Le système d’armes spéciales (bouclier, bombes et laser), associé aux petits vaisseaux de soutien obtenus grâce aux power up, que l’on peut positionner de différentes façons autour de notre Mech ou carrément envoyer au combat sur des ennemis éloignés, ajoute un peu de tactique au bourrinage pour un cocktail parfait.
Pour bien stresser le joueur et maintenir son attention aiguisée, quand on se fait toucher on perd nos armes et nos vaisseaux, et il devient de plus en plus difficile de redresser la barre pour s’en sortir… et on finit souvent par mourir après une résistance héroïque. Mais qu’importe, on recommence le niveau jusqu’à arriver en bonnes conditions au boss qui le clôt. Ces derniers, et les sous-boss, ont de chouettes design et nécessitent généralement une tactique adéquate pour en venir à bout, plus qu’un gros bourrinage uniquement basé sur les réflexes.



Les points forts du jeu :

Il bénéficie d’une maîtrise technique impressionnante, surtout pour 1990. La fluidité est exemplaire malgré les nombreux sprites et les explosions qui remplissent l’écran et la jouabilité est nickel.

Les environnements et les ennemis sont variés et inspirés, avec une qualité de l’ensemble qui va crescendo au fil des 7 niveaux.

Son ambiance, produite par la cohérence de la musique endiablée qui nous emporte dés le premier niveau et l’action qui progresse au même rythme.

--------------

Hypnotique et addictif, M.U.S.H.A. est un titre de classe de la Megadrive, sans doute un des meilleurs SHMUP de la console. Il me faut encore faire le très acclamé Thunderforce III pour savoir à qui revient la première place, même si je dois dire que j’ai un faible pour les Shoot verticaux.

Enfin, pour être honnête, j’ai fini le jeu oui, mais en easy + saves, vu que j’ai plein d’autres titres à découvrir et que je ne veux pas m’attarder trop longtemps sur un jeu. Mais nul doute que j’y reviendrais pour le faire de façon plus sérieuse, il le mérite !

----------


## Momock

> Ils ont aussi gardé les putains de course poursuite de boss en mode "die and retry" d'ailleurs, quelle idée de génie..


Comment peut-on ne pas aimer ces séquences épiquement géniales? Rien que cette phrase me fait douter de la validité du reste du post.

----------


## Illynir

Parce qu'on a chacun un avis différent peut être ?  :ouaiouai: 

Je trouve ces passages nazes en terme de gameplay, aussi épique qu'ils soit. C'est du parcours à apprendre par cœur, rien de plus, tu te foires, tu créves.

Ils les ont fait beaucoup plus simple que le premier cela dit, donc c'est moins frustrant. Ça n'en fait pas une bonne idée pour autant pour moi.

----------


## Woshee

> Comment peut-on ne pas aimer ces séquences épiquement géniales? Rien que cette phrase me fait douter de la validité du reste du post.


J'ai abandonné le premier à cause d'un de ces passages. A pas loin du début en plus, de mémoire fallait grimper en haut d'un arbre. Ca m'a tellement saoulé, justement parce que ça n'avait rien à voir avec le reste du jeu.

----------


## poulpator

> Aïe. Du coup si on a vraiment kiffé le premier il faut s'attendre à une petite pointe de déception alors ?


Perso je n'avais pas accroché au premier (abandonné aux deux tiers) et j'ai vraiment aimé le second.
C'est bien mieux foutu en terme de nervosité et de sensations de jeu.

Concernant les courses poursuites elles sont assez courtes, et beaucoup plus faciles que la séquence de l'arbre du premier. 
Ce ne sont pas mes phases préférées mais ça passe sans soucis.

----------


## FrousT

> Ça se discute.
> 
> Perso j'adore le magret de canard.
> 
> Bein si tu m'en ressers la semaine prochaine, ce sera une redite et je le boufferai néanmoins  avec plaisir. 
> 
> Après c'est sûr que j'irai pas bouffer une bassine de fraises tous les jours.


*Ori and The Will of the wisps* c'est du magret de canard, toujours aussi bon n'importe quel dimanche. Le plateformer qui fait le travail à la "perfection" personnellement, après je suis d'accord avec Illynir, le scénar on s'en branle et le level design et assez classique même si trés malin. Les courses de boss dont parle Illynir sont pour ma part plutot réussi et pas trés longue/dur donc c'est que du bonus. Les controles et la maniabilité sont toujours aussi parfaite par contre, c'est un vrai plaisir de se déplacer et de faire des aller retours.

Donc oué c'est un assez bon magret comme même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment peut-on ne pas aimer ces séquences épiquement géniales? Rien que cette phrase me fait douter de la validité du reste du post.


Oué assez d'accord, c'est tellement réussi que je propose de ban Illynir quelque temps pour son manque de gout nuisible pour le reste de la communauté...
 ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

J'ai pas joué au jeu mais je suis d'accord !!
:cpcexpert:

----------


## Illynir

Ah non, ne me confiner pas ici aussi.  :Emo:

----------


## parpaingue

> Comment peut-on ne pas aimer ces séquences épiquement géniales? Rien que cette phrase me fait douter de la validité du reste du post.


Globalement j'avais été très mitigé sur le premier Ori, mais ces phases sont hautement critiquables sur un point qui est flagrant dans le cas de l'arbre: le jeu ne permet pas au joueur d'être bon et gagner du temps, ce qui engendre plus de die & retry et de frustration que nécessaire. C'est évident dans l'arbre, tu fuis l'eau qui monte, mais en vrai elle n'est pas sur timer avec une montée constante, le niveau d'eau te colle littéralement aux pieds et plus tu vas vite au fur et à mesure des tentatives, plus elle te suit vite. Du coup à la première erreur tu crèves et recommence, même si pour arriver au même point t'as mis 20 secondes au lieu de 35. J'ai trouvé ça incroyablement stupide et frustrant, je l'ai vu direct comme une arnaque envers le joueur.

----------


## pesos

> Comment peut-on ne pas aimer ces séquences épiquement géniales? Rien que cette phrase me fait douter de la validité du reste du post.


Parce que ça n'a aucun intérêt ?

Parce que c'est du pur die and retry ?

Et aussi parce que ce sont des pics de difficulté qui n'ont rien a foutre dans le jeu. 

J'ai failli lacher le 2 sur la dernière course poursuite qui m'a pris environ 30 essais alors que j'ai roulé sur tout le jeu. Surtout que la jouabilité n'est clairement pas assez précise pour ce genre de conneries.

----------


## Supergounou

Tout ce sel, versé par les gros noob  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

Moi ça va, je les ai passé sans trop de difficulté quand même, ils sont plus simple que sur le premier, ce qui ne m'empêche pas de les trouver moyens cela dit, comme dit dans ma petite critique. Même si visiblement je n'aurais pas dû car ça invalide automatiquement mon avis.  ::cry::

----------


## Supergounou

Ori c'est très bof de base, si on enlève les graphismes et la DA. C'est générique à souhait, faut vraiment le prendre comme un jeu popcorn. J'aurai espérer que le 2 soit plus audacieux, mais à vous lire on tombe exactement dans les même travers...

----------


## Ultragreatsword

J'ai fini dernièrement Ac syndicate à 100%. L'histoire est assez mal racontée et es personnages manquent d'attrait, Jacob Frye est agaçant. Des problèmes de performances n'ont pas été corrigés comme les freeze pendant les phases en diligence...Où les "credits sociaux" hélix qui ne sont pas crédités quad on les ramasse.

J'ai fini Contra Arcade en Normal sans savestate et sans konami code, pour une fois la version arcade est légèrement plus facile que la version console.Opération C sur game boy était bien aussi. Par contre je bloque toujours sur la difficulté de Super Contra.

----------


## Momock

> Ori c'est très bof de base, si on enlève les graphismes et la DA. C'est générique à souhait, faut vraiment le prendre comme un jeu popcorn. J'aurai espérer que le 2 soit plus audacieux, mais à vous lire on tombe exactement dans les même travers...


T'es dur. C'est pas un grand jeu, mais y'a beaucoup de bonnes idées bien exécutées quand-même (et beaucoup de trucs craqués aussi, genre pouvoir poser 40 checkpoints sur la fin, infinituple sauter, les combats bidons, ne pas pouvoir retourner dans les donjons pour le 100%...). Bon ok, c'est un peu bof, lol.

Au moins ils ont revu les combats dans le 2, il me semble.

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Il y a une semaine terminé Divinity Original Sin 2 en version définitive édition et a la fin les combats étaient plutôt 
hard avec un ennemi a lui tout seul qui faisait disparaitre l'armure magique ou physique et attaquait la moitié de la barre de vie des persos . 
                                      Bon comme j'adore ce jeu depuis hier , nouvelle partie avec Le Fauve que je n'avais jamais pris puis Lhose et Fane .
Pour meubler une partie du confinement impeccable .

----------


## FrousT

> Ori c'est très bof de base


Je sais que t'es expert en plateformer, mais je veux bien plus de jeu "bof" comme Ori perso  ::XD::

----------


## akaraziel

> Ori c'est très bof de base, si on enlève les graphismes et la DA. C'est générique à souhait, faut vraiment le prendre comme un jeu popcorn. J'aurai espérer que le 2 soit plus audacieux, mais à vous lire on tombe exactement dans les même travers...


Même avis, c'est mignon tout plein mais j’en ai pas tiré une quelconque satisfaction en terme de plaisir de jeu, tout est trop facile (oui, même les phases die and retry, mais je les trouve aussi inappropriées).


Sinon, pour j'ai fini *Borderlands 3*

Les précédents épisodes m'ayant pas mal saoulé, je l'aurai pas pris si il n'avait pas été offert avec mon CPU, et ça aurait été une sacrée erreur.  ::o: 
La formule change pas des masses, mais le gros plus, c'est le feeling des armes, on a plus cette sensation de tirer au pistolet à billes, et rien que ça, ça rend le jeu bien plus agréable que ses prédécesseurs.
En plus de ça l'humour est un poil (de cul  ::ninja::  ) moins lourdingue, ça fait plaisir.

Par contre j'ai trouvé que ça tirait un peu trop en longueur sur la fin.

----------


## La Chouette

Idem pour Ori. Pas joué au deuxième opus, ni vu assez de gameplay pour en juger, mais pour le premier, je l'avais trouvé moyen. Super joli et enchanteur, mais avec un gameplay banal et inintéressant, de la plateforme chiante, de l'exploration chiante, des combats chiants et des course-poursuites chiantes. C'était pas désagréable pour autant, mais voilà, "bof" est en effet un bon qualificatif.

Sinon, j'ai fini *Cook Serve Delicious 3*... du moins le contenu qui était disponible au début de l'early access il y a moins de deux mois... depuis, le nombre de niveaux a doublé et ceux ajoutés sont autrement plus corsés. Je retourne donc à mes poutines deluxe (vous prendrez bien un peu de homard, sur vos frites ?). Le jeu est franchement sympa, à deux joueurs également, agréable au clavier comme à la manette, la préparation des plats est toujours basée sur le même modèle, mais avec suffisamment de variété pour les distinguer, et surtout beaucoup d'éléments pour faire varier les niveaux (thèmes, clients impatients, attaques d'autres food trucks, etc.) et un bon sentiment de progression dans ce monde en 2042 post-coronavirus où Japon et Floride ont été engloutis par les eaux, la Louisiane anéantie par une frappe nucléaire et le Texas complètement emmuré.

----------


## Zerger

Cook 3 il apporte quoi de différent par rapport aux précédents?
Du peu que j'ai vu, le gameplay avait l'air simplifié, je me trompe?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En plus de ça l'humour est un poil (de cul  ) moins lourdingue, ça fait plaisir.


C'est marrant, la plupart des gens trouvent que c'est l'inverse  ::P: 
Bon heureusement que le feeling des armes compense largement tout ça. Je me lasse pas des gunfights dans ce jeu, tester les nouvelles armes qu'on ramasse, etc...

----------


## La Chouette

> Cook 3 il apporte quoi de différent par rapport aux précédents?
> Du peu que j'ai vu, le gameplay avait l'air simplifié, je me trompe?


Ils ont en effet supprimé les appetizers et corvées, et tu n'as également plus de rush hour, mais c'est pas simplifié pour autant. Niveau gameplay, tu as une foule de niveaux (240 actuellement), avec pour chacun un certain nombre d'arrêts avec une certaine distance entre les arrêts. Entre les arrêts, tu prépares des special orders (selon le nombre de prep stations que tu as de libre), et aux arrêts, tu sers de la bouffe préparée dans tes holding stations. Tu peux voir à l'avance combien de chaque bouffe il te faudra durant l'arrêt. 
Chaque territoire comporte plusieurs zones, chaque zone comporte plusieurs niveaux. Les niveaux d'une zone ont le même trajet, c'est à dire le même nombre d'arrêts et pour chaque arrêt, la même difficulté entre les niveaux (par exemple, j'en suis à une zone à 6 arrêts, les arrêts 1 à 3 sont super durs, avec une petite pause pour les arrêts 4 et 5 qui sont plus calmes).
Chaque niveau a des caractéristiques différentes, visibles avant de choisir ton menu (parce que contrairement à CSD2, tu peux toujours choisir ton menu) :
- un thème, qui restreint tes choix de plats (en t'en laissant toujours pas mal quand même, voire tous pour le thème Entire Menu), toujours présent
- un nombre de points à atteindre pour ton menu, les plats valant de 0 à 5 points selon leur difficulté
- des attaques de food trucks (certains pètent tes holding stations, d'autres changent les commandes demandées, d'autres détruisent la bouffe dans tes holding stations)
- des types de clients différents : impatients, fous (qui perdent encore plus vite patience que les impatients), VIP (qui demandent des special orders pendant les arrêts)
Il y a également un arbre de compétences à débloquer en montant de niveau (ce qui se fait selon ton score dans les niveaux, les plats plus difficiles rapportant plus d'XP et d'argent), pour te rendre la vie plus facile (plats qui pourrissent moins vite, plus de patience des clients, combo plus rapide à déclencher, etc.) et ajouter des holding stations et prep stations supplémentaires, désactivables et activables à l'envie, chaque prep station supplémentaire valant 1 point de difficulté (certains niveaux avancés nécessitant des prep stations pour atteindre le nombre de points demandés).
Pour le mode co-op, c'est comme CSD2, chaque joueur a le contrôle de tout (contrairement à CSD1 où il y avait un serveur et un cuistot).

Somme toute, le jeu reste agréable tout du long, et se renouvelle plutôt bien, te forçant parfois à prendre des plats dont tu ne voulais pas avant, où à revoir tes stratégies (certains plats n'étant pas forcément une bonne idée dans certains niveaux).

----------


## Kompre

Je suis bien d'accord avec La Chouette ! J'ai vu qu'Izual lui avait pas trop aimé. Il regrette de plus avoir la sensation d'avoir ton propre resto. C'est vrai qu'on a (pas encore) beaucoup de customisation. Mais perso j'ai toujours regretté ne pas avoir suffisamment de raison d'essayer d'autres plats. Dans le 2 ils avaient bien ajusté avec des missions spéciales, là où dans le 1 tu finissais par connaître tous tes plats strictement par cœur. Mais là c'est encore plus cool. Chaque route a son thème et tu t'adaptes. Tu perds en personnalisation, ce que tu gagnes en variété.

Par contre l'autre effect kiss-cool, c'est que perso je le trouve plus dur que le 2 pour le moment.

----------


## Zerger

Nickel, merci pour vos retours, je le prendrais quand il sortira officiellement

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Sinon, pour j'ai fini *Borderlands 3*
> 
> Les précédents épisodes m'ayant pas mal saoulé, je l'aurai pas pris si il n'avait pas été offert avec mon CPU, et ça aurait été une sacrée erreur. 
> La formule change pas des masses, mais le gros plus, c'est le feeling des armes, on a plus cette sensation de tirer au pistolet à billes, et rien que ça, ça rend le jeu bien plus agréable que ses prédécesseurs.


Tout pareil ! J'arrivais pas à capter ce qui me saoulait sur le 1 & 2. Une  fois le 3 en mains ça m'a paru évident, on a enfin un shooter décent !

Sinon j'ai fini *Halo : Reach* et  *Halo 1* en coop en légendaire.
J'ai déjà oublié Reach. Le 1 j'y avais joué sur pc à l'époque, et parmis les réflexions que je ne me faisais pas à ce moment là : Quel level design de merde sur les passages en intérieur.
La force du jeu c'est clairement les combats en exterieurs qui permettent de profiter de tout l'arsenal d'armes et de véhicules à disposition.
J'ai découvert au tout dernier niveau qu'on pouvait passer au graphismes originaux par simple pression de la touche "tab". D'une certaines façon les graphismes originaux ont plus de charme. C'est moins beau c'est sûr, mais le derniers niveau par exemple est  plus sombres, plus angoissants et plus lisible aussi, c'est assez appréciable.

----------


## akaraziel

> C'est marrant, la plupart des gens trouvent que c'est l'inverse 
> Bon heureusement que le feeling des armes compense largement tout ça. Je me lasse pas des gunfights dans ce jeu, tester les nouvelles armes qu'on ramasse, etc...


C'est vrai, et je m'attendais au pire d'ailleurs. Après ça reste profondément débile, mais ça m'a moins marqué que dans le deuxième.

----------


## Flad

> Parce qu'on a chacun un avis différent peut être ? 
> 
> Je trouve ces passages nazes en terme de gameplay, aussi épique qu'ils soit. C'est du parcours à apprendre par cœur, rien de plus, tu te foires, tu créves.
> 
> Ils les ont fait beaucoup plus simple que le premier cela dit, donc c'est moins frustrant. Ça n'en fait pas une bonne idée pour autant pour moi.


100% d'accord, dans le 1er ces phases m'ont filé la gerbe.

----------


## Supergounou

*Paint it Back* (2015)



Picross plutôt réussi.

Les dessins sont beaux, parfois même artistiques. La courbe de progression est abrupte au début, les néophytes risquent de se perdre un peu, mais le jeu n'est jamais difficile, on est loin des puzzles de fin de Pictopix complètement fumés par exemple. Le contenu est bon.

Idéal pour les amateurs du genre qui voudraient faire une trentaine d'heures de Picross.

----------


## Hilikkus

J'ai fini 2 petits jeux de plateforme

*Thomas Was Alone*

Un jeu très narratif qui se permet le luxe d'être drôle, inspirant et très agréable à jouer. Son seul défaut est d'être bien trop court.


*Gris*

C'est très, très joli graphiquement parlant, plutôt carré en terme de gameplay, mais il a un gros problème de rythme avec de nombreuses phases on ne fait rien, si bien que je pense être passé à coté du propos du jeu.

----------


## Kaelis

Terminé *Metro Exodus* en un peu plus de 30 heures, version plus ouverte que les précédents et c'est réussi. L'intérêt est relancé et on évite Metro n°3.

Le monde ouvert permet tout simplement d'apprécier le gameplay "prudent" de la série sans avoir des jauges qui s'affolent en permanence. C'est très cool d'avoir le temps d'explorer les lieux tout en gérant son barda. Ceux qui auraient été frustrés par les deux premiers épisodes pourraient y trouver leur compte.




Le fameux mode Ranger en pâtit un peu par contre, on ne manque pas tellement de ressources au cours de l'aventure et en dehors des passages plus fermés "à l'ancienne" on n'a que peu de pression. D'ailleurs les séquences type couloir sont très bien fichues et personnellement je pense que ce sont les meilleurs passages. Pour d'autre ça pourrait être une collection de "ah c'est CE niveau de m*rde".

L'aventure est variée et les compagnons de route sont attachants, c'est très au-dessus de la moyenne côté FPS. Apparemment y a toujours un système de karma mais pas un choix cornélien à l'horizon, donc à quoi bon.

Donc le jeu est très bien mais y a quand même un truc à dire à propos de l'éditeur dont je cite le PDG :




> En faisant équipe avec Epic, nous pourrons *investir davantage dans l’avenir de Metro* et dans notre partenariat en cours avec le développeur de la série, 4A Games, *au profit des fans du jeu*.
> https://www.kochmedia.com/fr/2019/01...c-games-store/


Donc sachez que selon Deep Silver & compagnie, investir dans les finitions de Metro Exodus ne fait pas partie de l'avenir : le jeu est encore truffé de bugs absurdes dont certains datent de la sortie du jeu sur l'EGS il y a un an.




En vrac on a des objets impossibles à ramasser, des sauvegardes corrompues, des blocages dans le décor avec obligation de recharger la partie, des scripts qui déconnent, des PNJ bloqués, j'en passe. Et je ne fais pas un dessin aux connaisseurs qui peuvent imaginer les conséquences de ce genre de tuiles sur une partie en mode Ranger. Au profit des fans du jeu, c'est bien ça ?

----------


## parpaingue

Fini *The Way Remastered* sur switch.
Jeu inspiré directement par les "platformers cinématiques" Another World, Flashback & co., mais tout de même beaucoup plus orienté puzzles qu'action.

C'était globalement sympathique. Le jeu est superbe (hormis le héros bizarrement), dans un style pixel art qui m'a pas mal fait penser à des jeux de l'époque Amiga/Atari ST. Je mettrai juste un bémol sur un ou deux passages qui manquent un poil de lisibilité, mais c'est très rare.
Les contrôles sont un poil raides mais c'est attendu pour le genre, globalement ça passe (un poil de plate-formes pénibles mais c'est rare). Par contre je m'interroge fortement sur la visée à 360° au stick droit, que je trouve à la fois désagréable et totalement inutile dans ce genre de jeu. Y a guère qu'un ou deux puzzles qui l'exploitent vraiment, le reste serait mieux avec un bon vieux 8-way en ignorant le 2e stick (le perso reste fixe de toutes façons). Ça rend aussi la télékinésie super pénible à utiliser, heureusement on parle de puzzles sur un écran sans action.

Y a aussi quelques puzzles qui sont réellement obscurs à comprendre. Pas forcément à résoudre, mais vraiment comprendre ce que le jeu attend, de temps en temps ça manque salement d'indice visuel ou sonore sur ce qu'il faut faire (saleté de puzzle 

Spoiler Alert! 


des pistons

).

Mais bon, globalement c'était sympa, surtout au prix promo sur l'eshop.

----------


## Illynir

> *Paint it Back* (2015)
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Picross plutôt réussi.
> 
> Les dessins sont beaux, parfois même artistiques. La courbe de progression est abrupte au début, les néophytes risquent de se perdre un peu, mais le jeu n'est jamais difficile, on est loin des puzzles de fin de Pictopix complètement fumés par exemple. Le contenu est bon.
> 
> Idéal pour les amateurs du genre qui voudraient faire une trentaine d'heures de Picross.


Merci bien, ça a l'air sympa.

PS: Je prends Pictopix du coup aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Pictopix est mieux  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

Y a PictoQuest aussi...

----------


## Illynir

Vu qu'on en a certainement pour 1 mois au mieux de confinement (en étant gentil), je prends tout, on sait jamais. 

Je pourrais dessiner des chats mignons ou des lapins rigolos en cube pendant la fin du monde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Y a PictoQuest aussi...


Ah tiens je ne le connais pas celui-là, merci  ::): 
Les critiques disent qu'il est très simple pour les habitués, mais bon pourquoi pas si l'enrobage est bon !

----------


## Marmottas

> Ah tiens je ne le connais pas celui-là, merci 
> Les critiques disent qu'il est très simple pour les habitués, mais bon pourquoi pas si l'enrobage est bon !


Oh oui, il est très simple (je dois être à 86 % - après 6 h de jeu - et je n'ai que des grilles de 20 * 20)
L'enrobage est joli certes mais il ne sert à rien (Y a une composante RPG avec achat de potions, gestion de points de vie mais comme tu ne perds jamais puisque les grilles sont simples...)
Et puis un truc qui me gêne, c'est que les grilles se " transforment " et se colorent quand elles sont résolues pour afficher un vrai dessin " animé " : on perd le côté pixel... 

Bref, si tu cherches autre chose que du picross tout simple, passe ton chemin, surtout à 7 € 99 (je l'ai eu à moins)
(Reste Murder by numbers ?)

----------


## akaraziel

*Gears of war 4*

Et c'était bien, vraiment.
Bon, faut passer les deux premières heures (à la louche) pas super intéressantes  mais ensuite tout s'accélère en s'enchaîne très très vite.
J'ai bien aimé retrouver cette ambiance "film d'action des années 90", c'est bourrin et rempli de répliques à la con.
Par contre la formule n'est pas trop chamboulée et y'a 2-3 phases un peu casse bonbon comme 

Spoiler Alert! 


la bestiole qui peut kidnapper un de tes coéquipiers, si elle sort de l'arène c'est game over ou les passages avec les éclairs à éviter

 .
Une bonne suite.

----------


## Kaelis

Picross aussi pour tuer le temps, terminé *My Nintendo Picross - The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess* sur 3DS.

Rien de spécial, c'est du picross classique avec quelques règles supplémentaires pour les grilles de "Mega Picross" avec des chiffres qui donnent des indications pour plusieurs colonnes à la fois. Faire les grilles au stylet est bien pratique, même si une 3DS grand format pèse sur le poignet (16 heures de jeu quand même).

Histoire de pinailler je n'ai pas trouvé l'emballage particulièrement reposant, la musique m'a tapé sur le système et heureusement qu'on voit très peu le personnage abominable qui explique les règles du jeu.

Je l'avais choppé contre 1000 points je ne sais plus quoi sur un compte Nintendo trucmuche il y a un moment, aucune idée de la marche à suivre pour le récupérer aujourd'hui. C'est probablement plus simple de jouer à un autre jeu de picross.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je viens de refinir pour la X-ième fois *Dishonored* pour fêter son arrivée sur GOG. Toujours aussi bon ce jeu, et j'ai pu également profiter pour la première fois du DLC _Dunwall City Trials_, et c'est vraiment bien en fait, j'adore ces différents défis qui obligent parfois à bien repenser ses manières d'aborder un problème.

----------


## Galgu

Je viens de terminer *Anodyne 2* (True Ending - 100%) en 7h (jeu offert par EGS). J'ai envie de résumer le scénario par : WTF ? sérieusement ce jeu n'est en rien la suite de Anodyne, les 2 dev ont clairement voulu faire suivre leur fan base qui avaient apprécié le 1. Autant le 1 est une gemme autant ce 2 est un maxi ego-trip non maîtrisé. La moitié du jeu se fait dans un monde 3D digne de la PS1, et l'autre moitié dans un jeu 2d. La partie 2D est vraiment cool et bien faite, mais la partie 3D est atroce, tout comme toute tentative de déplacement dans ce monde. Autrement, il y a des private jokes (?) et des brisages du 4e mur qui apparaissent de nulle part et en quantité non négligeable. C'est un foutoir sans nom ce jeu, avec très peu de cohérence de "storyline".

Je ne recommande pas, je suis globalement déçu car le 1er est vraiment un super jeu. Au moins je l'ai eu gratuit...

----------


## RUPPY

*The Surge 2 :* j'ai adoré  ::wub:: 

J'ai jamais terminé le premier (mais je l'ai beaucoup aimé) car je ne suis pas très doué avec les DS-Like mais ce second volet est meilleur en tout point : dur mais jamais injuste. Même si techniquement il ne se hisse pas au niveau des derniers AAA, il est visuellement très correct, la DA est  ::love::  (c'est comme Deadspace avait fait un bébé à DS) et le jeu d'une finition impeccable  :;): . Je suis à 2 doigts de me faire un NG+ alors que ça ne m'arrive jamais  :^_^: 

Franchement, si vous aimé le genre, foncez  ::lol::  surtout que j'avais lu que les ventes n'avaient pas été à la hauteur des attentes  ::'(: . Je croise les doigts pour une 3ème volet et se sera dayone pour moi  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

Fait sur PC ?

----------


## RUPPY

> Fait sur PC ?


affirmatif  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

Du coup si tu veux savoir pourquoi le jeu ne s'est pas aussi bien vendu que prévu, les problèmes d'optimisation sont probablement une des raisons.

Je m'étais fait remboursé le jeu à cause de ça, et si les évaluations sur Steam sont "plutôt positives" (plutôt bif bof) c'est en partie pour ça, c'est régulièrement signalé dans les défauts du jeu.

Y a d'autres facteurs évidemment, c'est celui qui me concernait et en passant du temps sur les forums du jeu j'ai vu que je n'étais pas le seul.

----------


## RUPPY

> Du coup si tu veux savoir pourquoi le jeu ne s'est pas aussi bien vendu que prévu, les problèmes d'optimisation sont probablement une des raisons.
> 
> Je m'étais fait remboursé le jeu à cause de ça, et si les évaluations sur Steam sont "plutôt positives" (plutôt bif bof) c'est en partie pour ça, c'est régulièrement signalé dans les défauts du jeu.
> 
> 
> Y a d'autres facteurs évidemment, c'est celui qui me concernait et en passant du temps sur les forums du jeu j'ai vu que je n'étais pas le seul.


Ben dans ce cas, les problèmes ont dû être résolus entre temps....peut-être un peu tardivement malheureusement   ::sad::

----------


## leeoneil

Wahou, je viens de terminer Command and Conquer 4 !  ::|: 

C'était mauvais, enfin, c'était un mauvais C&C, je ne pense pas vous apprendre grand-chose, j'arrive avec 10 ans de retard.
Dommage parce-que techniquement c'est bien, encore très beau, ça pète de partout.

Le dernier RTS que j'ai fait c'était Grey Goo, il me reste les protoss de Starcraft 2 à faire, mais sinon il y a quoi dans le paysage récent que vous recommandez ?

----------


## Tahia

> Wahou, je viens de terminer Command and Conquer 4 ! 
> 
> C'était mauvais, enfin, c'était un mauvais C&C, je ne pense pas vous apprendre grand-chose, j'arrive avec 10 ans de retard.
> Dommage parce-que techniquement c'est bien, encore très beau, ça pète de partout.
> 
> Le dernier RTS que j'ai fait c'était Grey Goo, il me reste les protoss de Starcraft 2 à faire, mais sinon il y a quoi dans le paysage récent que vous recommandez ?


Warhammer 40K Dawn of war 2. ::ninja::

----------


## leeoneil

Ah oui j'ai fait tous les Dawn of War (j'ai même aimé le 3  ::ninja::  )
J'ai fait tous les C&C aussi avec les Red Alert et Generals.. Sauf Red Alert 2 ! ça serait peut-être l'occasion de tester visiblement l'un des meilleurs éléments de la franchise !

----------


## Hilikkus

*Beyond Eyes*

Alors ça part d'un bon sentiment, donner l'impression au joueur de se déplacer "comme un aveugle" sauf que le jeu est assez mal branlé d'un point de vue indicateurs. Trop souvent on n'a aucune idée de ce que l'on doit accomplir. On doit souvent se repérer au son (logique me direz vous) mais la plupart du temps c'est uniquement avec des repères visuels qu'on s'en sortira. Ajoutez à cela des déplacements extremement lent et on obtient un véritable calvaire, notamment le niveau dans le port. Dommage, parce que c'est plutôt mignon sinon.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Wahou, je viens de terminer Command and Conquer 4 ! 
> 
> C'était mauvais, enfin, c'était un mauvais C&C, je ne pense pas vous apprendre grand-chose, j'arrive avec 10 ans de retard.
> Dommage parce-que techniquement c'est bien, encore très beau, ça pète de partout.
> 
> Le dernier RTS que j'ai fait c'était Grey Goo, il me reste les protoss de Starcraft 2 à faire, mais sinon il y a quoi dans le paysage récent que vous recommandez ?


Je suis sur Ancestors Legacy en ce moment. Dans la lignée de W40K et Company of Heroes mais avec des vikings et chevaliers. C'est pas mal pour l'instant (mieux que Grey Goo  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## leeoneil

Merci, je vais aller regarder à quoi ça ressemble !

----------


## Percolator42

*Mirror's edge catalyst*
Bien content de retrouver l'univers du jeu, c'est grisant de pouvoir se déplacer tel un félin dans la ville. Apres le scénario est banal, et j'avais préférer la direction artistique du 1er (les 2 se ressemblent bien quand même), j'ai le souvenir qu'il y avait plus de différence au niveau des couleurs.
L'open world est sympa même si c'est pas mon truc toutes ses missions annexes et "gadgets" à collectionner.

----------


## GuyManAfterAll

*The Missing : J.J. Macfield and the island of memories*

Après avoir fini Fire Emblem 3H, je cherchais un jeu plus court. Et forcément, je me suis jeté sur The Missing, développé par Swery que j'adore (il est derrière Deadly Premonition). Et on reconnaît bien sa patte : Un jeu qui a une technique affreuse (c'est laid et ça a en plus des ralentissements), une jouabilité douteuse (sérieux, c'est lourd, c'est imprécis et l'inertie...). Mais, comme Deadly Premonition, le jeu a un charme fou grâce à ses particularités et son intelligence (vraiment, devoir se démembrer pour passer certaines phases et puzzles, c'est top), une ambiance dingue, pesante, oppressante, très bizarre, et intrigante. Et ce sound design, une pure réussite.

Et l'écriture bon sang. C'est beau, ça parle de quelque chose de fort, et comme le dit le premier écran en lançant le jeu "This game was made with the belief that nobody is wrong for being what they are". Ouais, malheureusement, le jeu a pas de traduction française... Pas grave pour moi qui comprend bien l'anglais, mais très dommage pour ceux qui pigent rien à cette langue. Swery n'a pas recréer l'effet de cult classic qui a suivi Deadly Premonition, mais ça en reste un excellent jeu et parfaitement dans sa veine de jeu d'auteur.

7.5/10  ::love::

----------


## TH3 CAK3

*Tomb Raider 2013* offert part steam, c'était l'occasion d'y jouer. C'était mon premier TR et, bien que le jeu soit terriblement facile il est également terriblement frustrant à cause de ces saletés de QTE qui, loin d'êtres anecdotiques, constituent la base de ce jeu. En plus de ça il y a les actions qui nécessitent de bourriner une touche, des cutscene un peu partout qui font qu'on fini par plus savoir quand on peut jouer ou non, des placements de caméra parfois très discutable du point de vue du gameplay (placer la camera face au personnage pendant une course poursuite.... du coup pour avancer faut soudainement presser la touche de recul  ::w00t:: ). Les déplacements du perso sont aussi assez frustrant sachant que c'est le jeu qui détermine si tu as le droit d'avancer vite ou non, si tu peut courir, te baisser etc. de manière contextuelle.

Content de l'avoir eu gratos ça m'a occupé 11h mais ça m'a pas donné envie de passer à la caisse pour les suivants.

----------


## Kompre

Bon j'ai profité du confinement pour finir 4 trucs:

*Shadow Tactics* - Il me restait plus que 2 missions. Et je l'avais mis en pause il y a 2 ans, un peu lassé à l'idée de tuer les mecs du shogun. Je regrette pas d'avoir poussé jusqu'à la fin. C'est un excellent titre ! Et très bonne dernière mission.
*Titanfall 2* - Excellente surprise pour un shooter couloir. Scenario assez surprenant. Moments de bravoure en solo, avec des scènes vraiment uniques et mémorables. Et un bon feeling de shoot. Les moments en mech sont pas hyper malins, mais bon c'était pas ce que je cherchais dans le titre. Et la partie en "pilote" est vraiment plus intéressante que je pensais, avec toute la palette de mouvement disponible.
*A short hike* - Super bol d'air frais. Franchement ca dure 2h à tout casser. C'est tout simple et en même temps tellement bien. Ya un bon petit feeling retro, mais un petit quelque chose de vivant dans cette île plongée dans le vent et le soleil. En période de confinement, c'est une belle balade.
*Shadowrun Hong Kong* - Je m'étais mis aux Shadowrun pour avoir un peu de cyberpunk. Et quelle bonne idée ! Dragonfall et Hong-Kong sont super chouettes. L'écriture est top, et le gameplay bien plus intéressant que je le présageais à l'origine. Le seul point noir sur Hong-Kong c'est qu'il y a vraiment beaucoup de dialogues entre mission. Et même si c'est très bien écrit, avec plein de persos intéressants, ca casse un peu le rythme de runner.

----------


## pipoop

Metro exodus
mouaiiisss
le jeu est bien dans les parties dans les zones fermees
dans l'open world je me suis fait chier et les séquences avec des ennemis surpuissant sont mal foutues

----------


## GuyManAfterAll

> Metro exodus
> mouaiiisss
> le jeu est bien dans les parties dans les zones fermees
> dans l'open world je me suis fait chier et les séquences avec des ennemis surpuissant sont mal foutues


C'est ouf, j'ai cru entendre que les parties dans le monde ouvert était top. Tu sais ce qui t'a repoussé dedans ?

----------


## Ruadir

> Metro exodus
> mouaiiisss
> le jeu est bien dans les parties dans les zones fermees
> dans l'open world je me suis fait chier et les séquences avec des ennemis surpuissant sont mal foutues


De mon côté j'ai abandonné pour une raison effroyablement simple : c'est le premier jeu qui a réussi à complètement détruire ma suspension d'incrédulité dès les 30 premières minutes à travers la faiblesse de son écriture.

----------


## Zerger

Voila *Doom Eternal* fini... et ca reste un gros mouuaaiissss.

Le jeu est magnifique et super fluide, mais malheureusement, les décors et lieux visités ne m'ont jamais vraiment accroché, à part un excellent niveau dans les enfers. Mais il y en a un seul dans tout le jeu ...
Les combats sont beaucoup trop dirigistes, Doom t'impose une manière de jouer, et il faut s'y tenir sans quoi on meurt en quelque secondes. De plus, chaque monstre nécessite une arme précise, il faut jongler entre 12-13 touches d’équipement en permanence, ça devient vite indigeste. Les monstres débarquent de partout, on n'arrive même plus à savoir de quel côté on se fait toucher (protip:  de partout en même temps ), on crève sans même avoir eu le temps de comprendre pourquoi.... Bref, la prise en main est très très rude.
Et les niveaux se résument à une succession sans fin de couloir vide > arène > couloir > arène.... avec une quantité de phases de plateforme absolument hallucinante et qui n'apporte pas grand chose au jeu.
Et le scénario... oh mon dieu...  :Facepalm:  Allez je vais être sympa, je m'attendais à ce que ça finisse en voyage/paradoxe temporel, et ils ne sont quand même pas allé jusque là.

Bref, si vous vouliez comme moi un Doom pour son ambiance, son immersion et ses labyrinthes , oubliez direct.
Si vous voulez de l'action non-stop et pêchue, à vous en peter les doigts, foncez.... mais gare à l'indigestion!

----------


## Kaelis

Le début de Metro est très mauvais...

Séquence ça c'est un gentil
Séquence ça c'est un méchant (<- berk)
Séquence gentil gentil <3
Séquence ça c'est toujours méchant méchant (t'as pigé hein)

Puis salut l'Metro tranquille Emile c'était pas sorcier.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De plus, chaque monstre nécessite une arme précise


Désolé mais c'est faux. Le minigun explose tout le bestiaire et les autres armes sont versatiles, le super pompe est moins pété que dans le 2016 mais reste très efficace sur une grande partie des ennemis. Micro-missiles, pompe auto et pulse rifle font de dégâts bruts suffisamment élevés pour faire le taf sur n'importe quoi.

Le gif est marrant mais je trouve que tu exagères concernant la plateforme, il n'y en a pas une quantité hallucinante. Ou t'hallucines facilement  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Ah il y en a un peu moins que dans Super Meat Boy, mais on parle d'un FPS là  ::siffle:: 
Surtout que les sauts sont très permissifs pour faciliter le déplacement en arêne. Du coup, ces phases de plateforme ne demandent pas énormement de skill et ouais, tu finis par te demander ce que ca vient foutre là du coup.

J'exagère un peu pour les armes, mais vu la quantité de munition dispo et la vitesse à laquelle les monstres popent, tu es vite obligé d'optimiser le choix d'arme et exploiter les faiblesses des monstres.
Donc ouais, le minigun peut tout tuer, mais parfois, ca prendra trop de temps et ta vie va vite en pâtir, et souvent tu auras pas assez de balles pour tout nettoyer avec.

----------


## Kaelis

> Ah il y en a un peu moins que dans Super Meat Boy, mais on parle d'un FPS là


Ça ne fait pas de Titanfall 2 un mauvais FPS en solo.

T'exagères mais après c'est ton opinion j'ai pas d'argument contre un ressenti c'est normal. Les couloirs vides et les armes obligatoires sur chaque démon c'est très loin d'être une vérité par contre.

----------


## Ruadir

> Le début de Metro est très mauvais...
> 
> Séquence ça c'est un gentil
> Séquence ça c'est un méchant (<- berk)
> Séquence gentil gentil <3
> Séquence ça c'est toujours méchant méchant (t'as pigé hein)
> 
> Puis salut l'Metro tranquille Emile c'était pas sorcier.


Tout s’enchaîne à une vitesse folle sans donner au joueur la possibilité de souffler et le gros problème c'est que le postulat de base ne tient pas la route selon moi. 
Artyom c'est le gars qui passe des journées entières depuis des années à l’extérieur, qui tente pour tous les moyens d'avoir un contact avec le reste du monde, c'est vraiment une obsession et c'est un échec depuis le premier jeu. Là, par la volonté magique du scénario il tombe sur des trains, des bases secrètes et des voyageurs venus d'une autre région.  
Tu apprends qu'en réalité, il y a un super-complot dans le complot de la part de grands méchants comploteurs qui veulent comploter afin d'isoler Moscou du reste du monde. J'ai trouvé ça totalement con et contraire à l'idée même des précédents jeux de la série. 
Tu vois des méchants hypers méchants et ça se termine avec un combat de train complètement WTF. 
Puis j'ai vraiment rage-quit au moment ou il y a une grande séquence de dialogues sans que Artyom ne dise un seul mot (comme d'hab) et qui se termine par le sempiternel verre de Vodka. C'était rigolo...il y a 10 ans mais là je suis juste fatigué de voir toujours les mêmes problèmes.

----------


## PaulPoy

> De mon côté j'ai abandonné pour une raison effroyablement simple : c'est le premier jeu qui a réussi à complètement détruire ma suspension d'incrédulité dès les 30 premières minutes à travers la faiblesse de son écriture.


Lance Monster Hunter World un jour  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> Lance Monster Hunter World un jour


Jamais joué à cette série mais contrairement à Metro, il me semble qu'elle ne s'est jamais vendue sur son écriture, son scénario et sa narration. 
Dans un jeu qui en fait un élément totalement secondaire, c'est le genre de chose qui me font rire sans peser trop négativement sur mon ressenti, c'est plus délicat quand il s'agit de l'un des principaux éléments.

----------


## schouffy

Pour Metro Exodus, tu peux essayer de pousser jusqu'à la seconde zone ouverte peut-être qui est pour moi le meilleur passage du jeu. Si t'aimes pas tu pourras toujours arrêter là  ::):

----------


## pipoop

> C'est ouf, j'ai cru entendre que les parties dans le monde ouvert était top. Tu sais ce qui t'a repoussé dedans ?


La lenteur du perso peut etre ou le fait que pour allez du point A au point B tu doive passer par C-D-E-F et pas G parce que c'est bloque mais H c'est bon
les 4 monstres et les 8 mutant plus loin quand tu as une pétoire qui les chatouilles
Que explorer le monde ouvert ne serve a rien tu prends tes jumelles et tu vois les points d’intérêt te promener et fouiller les 40 wagons éventrés ne sert a rien
la barque et une putain de purge

alors autant virer le gras et garder les parties en intérieur qui sont 100 fois mieux

----------


## SuperLowl

Je viens de finir *The Witcher*, premier du nom.
Oui en 2020. Et alors ?  ::ninja:: 

Un peu moins de 50 heures de jeu, on peut dire que j'ai pris mon temps.

Alors parlons d'un premier point : est-il normal que avec une GTX 1660 Super, un i5 4570 et 8 Go de RAM, j'ai été obligé de tomber les détails à faible durant le dernier chapitre car sinon le jeu plantait ? Je ne crois pas non.
_Quoi ? 3 ennemis et 2 alliés qui se battent en plus de toi ? Mais quelle charge de détails et de calculs d'IA totalement ingérable ! Stoppons tout._ Gé. Nial.

Bon sinon, j'avoue être un peu mitigé. J'avoue avoir fait le jeu surtout car j'ai envie d'arriver au 3 dont tout le monde parle tant. Mais que je n'aime pas prendre des séries en cours. Ce n'est clairement pas un mauvais jeu. L'histoire est bien racontée, beaucoup d'éléments du lore sont introduits et de façon plutôt bien faite. Certaines quêtes sont vraiment cools à suivre, d'autres moins intéressantes. Le système de combat m'a un peu surpris mais c'est finalement pas mal. Si on veut vraiment être efficace, il faut s'adapter à ses adversaires et utiliser les améliorations d'armes (runes, huiles, etc) ainsi que les sorts.

Mais putain, c'est quand même du gros gros FedEx hein ! Va voir machin, qui te donne un bidule pour truc qui te donnera 50 pièces d'or. Et ensuite ramène-moi 10 trucmuches.
Et les derniers chapitres (je dirais au moins le V et l'épilogue) sont très très bavards. On tue 3 types, on se tape une cinématique, et ainsi de suite.

Globalement, c'est un jeu moyen, qui s'appuie surtout sur un monde vraiment cool quand on aime le genre. C'est mon cas. Les choix qu'on fait au fur et à mesure de l'histoire entrainent parfois une conséquence très visible, parfois moins. J'apprécie aussi.
Mais clairement, c'est un jeu daté aujourd'hui. Dans sa construction surtout.

Je ne vais pas me lancer dans le 2 directement ceci dit.

----------


## Illynir

C'est le moteur de Neverwinter Night hautement customisé à la base, c'est déjà miraculeux que ça tourne encore.  ::sad:: 

De plus le jeu se paie le luxe d'avoir une fuite mémoire (assez mineur mais vu que le jeu est 32 bits...), d’où tes plantages. Il suffisait juste de mettre le flag LAA sur l’exécutable pour y remédier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anark

*A short hike*

Un chouette plateformer en monde ouvert, basé sur l'exploration.
Assez court (~3h), le but étant de monter sur LA montagne locale, à la Celeste. On croise plein d'habitants-animaux qui nous donnent des petites missions Fedex classique ("j'ai perdu ma montre dans la forêt, sauras-tu la retrouver ?", "j'ai besoin de 15 machins, aide moi à les regrouper").
On y joue une ado-oiseau citadine qui va apprendre la vie à la campagne. Elle va grimper, courir, voler, et de mieux en mieux. Le jeu est assez plaisant à manipuler en terme de mobilité, avec des ressources à gérer. La difficulté est largement moindre que Celeste, mais autrement c'est du tout bon
Hyper zen, relaxant, facile, mignon, je vous le conseille pour vous ou vos enfants.

----------


## Hilikkus

> *A short hike* - Super bol d'air frais. Franchement ca dure 2h à tout casser. C'est tout simple et en même temps tellement bien. Ya un bon petit feeling retro, mais un petit quelque chose de vivant dans cette île plongée dans le vent et le soleil. En période de confinement, c'est une belle balade.





> *A short hike*
> 
> Un chouette plateformer en monde ouvert, basé sur l'exploration.
> Assez court (~3h), le but étant de monter sur LA montagne locale, à la Celeste. On croise plein d'habitants-animaux qui nous donnent des petites missions Fedex classique ("j'ai perdu ma montre dans la forêt, sauras-tu la retrouver ?", "j'ai besoin de 15 machins, aide moi à les regrouper").
> On y joue une ado-oiseau citadine qui va apprendre la vie à la campagne. Elle va grimper, courir, voler, et de mieux en mieux. Le jeu est assez plaisant à manipuler en terme de mobilité, avec des ressources à gérer. La difficulté est largement moindre que Celeste, mais autrement c'est du tout bon
> Hyper zen, relaxant, facile, mignon, je vous le conseille pour vous ou vos enfants.


Très en phase avec ces avis, j'y ai passé 4 heures en tout le temps de tout bien fouiller dans tous les sens. Attention pour la recommandation aux les enfants, il faut au préalable savoir lire et une bonne maitrise du déplacement d'un personnage dans un univers 3D (hauteur, profondeur etc). Sinon oui, c'est du tout bon.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*A short hike*

Très bon jeu, par contre, le fait de bien trop connaître la vie de Noel Malware, et la lecture de son test, ca m'a complètement spoilé la fin du jeu :/


La balade a été cependant très agréable.

----------


## Basique

J'ai aussi fini A short Hike, mais j'ai trouvé ça très mauvais et très très niais. Je comprends pas pourquoi tout le monde parle comme des enfants dans ce jeu. J'ai pas compris ce qui est bien dans ce jeu, à part planer une fois qu'on est monté tout en haut. J''ai tenu jusqu'au bout en me disant c'est court allons voir la fin. J'aurais pas du.

----------


## Supergounou

*Monument Valley* (Android - 2014)



Puzzle-light.

Un petit jeu mobile avec une réalisation impeccable et beaucoup de très bonnes idées. Malheureusement (pour moi), c'est un peu beaucoup très facile, surtout dans la campagne de base (2h max). D'autres campagnes sont venues étayer le contenu depuis la sortie, dont un épisode gratos, très intelligent mais beaucoup trop court (30mn) et une campagne payante (1€50) vraiment convaincante.

Maintenant que mon avis est donné (de manière bien bâclée), je voudrai juste apporter une petite réflexion. On dit souvent qu'il faut savoir dissocier l’œuvre de l'auteur. Perso c'est quelque chose dont j'ai énormément de mal, quelque soit le médium: les poèmes de Ribaud, Noir Désir, etc... Du coup j'ai mis beaucoup de temps avant de me lancer dans l'aventure Monument Valley, à cause de la shitstorm dont à été "victime" l'auteur du jeu (et dont on évitera de revenir dessus, MERCI !!!). Mais finalement, une fois le jeu lancé, j'ai complètement oublié le contexte, le personnage, et j'ai donc pu profiter pleinement de l'aventure, jusqu'au bout. Évidemment en y repensant, je me sens mal, pour beaucoup de raisons et de personnes, je me sens même coupable d'avoir apprécié cette œuvre, même si elle est loin d'être parfaite. Mais voilà, le réel m'a rattrapé, je n'arrive plus à y faire abstraction comme lorsque j'étais sous le charme du jeu.

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Monument Valley* (Android - 2014)
> J'ai mis beaucoup de temps avant de me lancer dans l'aventure Monument Valley, à cause de la shitstorm dont à été "victime" l'auteur du jeu (et dont on évitera de revenir dessus, MERCI !!!). [...] Évidemment en y repensant, je me sens mal, pour beaucoup de raisons et de personnes, je me sens même coupable d'avoir apprécié cette œuvre, même si elle est loin d'être parfaite. Mais voilà, le réel m'a rattrapé, je n'arrive plus à y faire abstraction comme lorsque j'étais sous le charme du jeu.


 ::huh::  Je ne me souviens d'un shitstorm impliquant l'un des deux créateur de Monument Valley. Je viens même de faire une rapide recherche, sans succès. Les scandales se sont multiplié dans la sphère du jeu indé l'année dernière, tu es sur de ne pas confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Je ne me souviens d'un shitstorm impliquant l'un des deux créateur de Monument Valley. Je viens même de faire une rapide recherche, sans succès. Les scandales se sont multiplié dans la sphère du jeu indé l'année dernière, tu es sur de ne pas confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre ?


Merde t'as complètement raison, je ne sais pourquoi je pensais que l'auteur du jeu était un développeur devenu tristement célèbre dernièrement. Je ne sais pas du tout comment cette imagination a pu germer dans ma tête...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Gorillaz

Fini *Arkham Knight*
Bon, je l'ai sans doute fait un peu trop tôt après Arkham Origins, du coup cela a sans doute joué sur mon ressenti.
Au niveau global, c'est dans la droite lignée de la série avec une ville tout de même très très bien modélisée (notamment dans sa verticalité), des combats satisfaisants (pour peu qu'on aime le genre) et la sensation toujours extra d'incarner Batman.

Concernant l'histoire, j'ai adoré la partie en lien avec le Joker et la façon de le faire vivre après sa mort dans Arkham City. Pour l'identité de l'Arkham Knight, je n'ai pas vraiment été surpris car on le sent venir à 10km dès le flashback dans les studios de cinéma. 
Que dire de la fin ? Pour la partie avec Scarecrow et le Joker je la trouve plutôt bien faite, sans pour autant être d'une originalité folle. En ce qui concerne la "vraie vraie fin", je trouve complètement CRÉTIN d'obliger le joueur à terminer des missions à l'intérêt + que discutable pour la voir ... et encore ! Tronquée tant qu'on n'a pas atteint les 100% ! Et puis je reste carrément sur ma faim (ahah) car elle lève bien plus de questions que nécessaire pour 1 épisode qui clôt cette série de jeux (et je serais très surpris qu'il y ait une suite).

Sinon en vrac :
+ c'est beau
+ c'est vaste
+ on joue Batman  ::wub:: 
- on joue à la batmajorette BEAUCOUP trop souvent (le dernier combat contre le cloudburst, quelle plaie)
- le riddler qui propose des défis ... de course ? Sérieux, quel est le rapport ?
- trop de contenu annexe pour son propre bien(bombes / zones / tours / points d'interrogation)
- à côté, il manque beaucoup d'ennemis incontournables (qui sont en DLC me semble-t-il) : Killer Croc, Freeze, Bane

Conclusion : ça vaut le coup pour ceux qui ont fait les précédents avec plaisir et qui aiment l'univers, mais bon courage pour le 100%  ::|:  
... ou alors vous faites comme moi : vous regardez la fin sur YT  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Voila *Doom Eternal* fini... et ca reste un gros mouuaaiissss.
> 
> Le jeu est magnifique et super fluide, mais malheureusement, les décors et lieux visités ne m'ont jamais vraiment accroché, à part un excellent niveau dans les enfers. Mais il y en a un seul dans tout le jeu ...
> Les combats sont beaucoup trop dirigistes, Doom t'impose une manière de jouer, et il faut s'y tenir sans quoi on meurt en quelque secondes. De plus, chaque monstre nécessite une arme précise, il faut jongler entre 12-13 touches d’équipement en permanence, ça devient vite indigeste. Les monstres débarquent de partout, on n'arrive même plus à savoir de quel côté on se fait toucher (protip:  de partout en même temps ), on crève sans même avoir eu le temps de comprendre pourquoi.... Bref, la prise en main est très très rude.
> Et les niveaux se résument à une succession sans fin de couloir vide > arène > couloir > arène.... avec une quantité de phases de plateforme absolument hallucinante et qui n'apporte pas grand chose au jeu.


Doom n'impose pas une manière de jouer: ce n'est pas parce que certaines armes sont plus efficaces ou que certains démons ont des points faibles qu'il faut absoluement faire "comme ça". Perso passé le premier tiers du jeu je m'en foutais de viser les points faibles ou même d'utiliser tel arme censément plus efficace sur les créatures volantes et je faisais comme dans 2016 en prenant ce qui me semblait le plus adapté à l'instant T d'une manière plus général (ou parfois simplement avec ce que j'avais en main).Allez si y'a le Caco, si tu le fais pas au pompe+grenade il est assez long à buter, et le Maraudeur qu'il faut mieux prendre à la baliste ou au double shotgun.
Petit aparté sur le sujet: tu es conscient que dans de nombreux jeux  on te file des outils qui n'auront pas tous la même efficacité selon ce contre quoi tu les utilises ? Du coup ces jeux t'imposes aussi la manière de jouer non ? Même le Doom de 1994 les armes sont situationnelles et plus ou moins efficaces selon le mob que tu veux buter. Un jeu dans lequel tu pourrais prendre n'importe quelle arme selon ton envie tout en gardant la même efficacité, je suis pas certain qu'on pourrait parler d'un bon FPS ou d'un bon game-design...

Ok ça peut faire beaucoup de touches pour un "fast FPS" , mais franchement le coup se prend vite. Au pire y'a la roue des armes qui ralentit le temps pour les vieux  ::trollface:: 

Oui les monstres débarquent de partout, ceci-dit une fois que t'as pigé qu'il fallait être en mouvement en permanence (comme dans 2016) t'as très peu de chances de crever "injustement", même si ça parfois ça peut arriver (et encore, c'est sans doute parce que t'étais déjà quasi-mort et donc que t'as pas géré es ressources correctement). Perso je visualise pas trop mal mes stats: 5% de mort limite injuste, 45% parce que ces salauds font mal, et 50% parce que j'ai joué comme une quiche à l'instant T. Faut assumer d'avoir merdé et ne pas tout mettre sur le petit personnel.

Les niveaux sont linéaires, c'est un fait. Par contre l'enchaînement couloir vide -> arène tel que tu le sous-entend, non . D'une part parce que le level-design des arènes et des couloirs est varié et camoufle régulièrement cette impression d'être dans un couloir ou dans une arène, ensuite parce que les passages "couloirs" ne sont pas systématiquement vides, au contraire: le jeu n'hésite pas à te balancer régulièrement quelques mobs alors que tu pensais avancer peinard jusqu"à la prochaine "arène".  


Et sérieusement la conclusion ? T'achètes ce jeu en pensant que ce serait un Doom "à l'ancienne" ? Mais t'as suivi les trailers et les billets d'infos sur le jeu ou pas ? Parce qu'acheter une tarte à la myrtille et lui reprocher de pas avoir goût pêche, c'est...Comment dire poliment...Arf je ne vais pas le dire mais bon...Au moins ça met en perspective ta critique sur le jeu, t'avais rien à faire dessus en fait...Oui je suis méchant, mais bon tu crois que je serais reçu comment sur le topic Pathfinder si je me plaignais que le jeu utilise le système merdique Ad&D ?  ::ninja:: 



Bref Eternal c'est d'la bonne came  :Cigare:  Seul bémol, comme tu le dis, le risque d'indigestion: le jeu est tellement nerveux et "bourrin" que c'est limite Serious Samesque pour les nerfs par moments. Une petite pause de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal. l'intensité et l'adrénaline ça se paye. tiens bah c'est aussi à ça que servent les phases plate-formes, en plus de permettre un level-design plus stylé à coups de "blocs" flottants.

----------


## Cabfire

Je vais faire original mais j'ai fini *DOOM Eternal* hier également.

En Nightmare, mais objectivement j'aurais du jouer en Ultraviolence pour un peu plus de fun et un peu moins de challenge.

J'ai kiffé le jeu de bout en bout même si évidemment sur la fin je tirais la langue sur la difficulté, et je ne me suis jamais sentit bloqué par une manière de jouer. Au contraire tout à évolué au cours des niveaux et évidemment des situations. D'abord assez safe longue portée, puis complètement risque reward à coup de Double Shot > Baliste > Double Shot au corps à corps pour carrément lâcher les enfers ^^

Il m'a fallut utiliser toute la palette d'option proposé par le jeu et oui effectivement il y a beaucoup de chose (surement un peu trop), je remercie ma Naga particulièrement et ses 12 boutons sous le pouce.  L'aspect plateforme ne m'a finalement pas géné, et j'ai fortement apprécié les aides du jeu concernant les boss.

Voila, gros pouce en l'air pour ce "Fast, but not so fast" FPS.

----------


## Orkestra

Je repointe le bout de mon nez ici pour un retour sur un jeu que Supergounou m'a offert il y a... 589 jours ! Ouch !

Bon, quand on sait l'enfer que ça peut être de finir La-Mulana, il m'excusera (j'espère) d'avoir pris mon temps ! Surtout que j'ai du faire une loooooongue pause de plusieurs mois au milieu de ma partie parce que je ne trouvais pas le temps de m'y plonger sérieusement.

Allez, du coup, après la lettre d'amour au premier La-Mulana :



Spoiler Alert! 




Alors, La-Mulana, qu'est-ce que c'est ?

Déjà il s'agit en fait du remake d'un jeu sorti en 2005 et qui rendait hommage à Maze of Galious et à la MSX. Si ce remake rajoute deux nouvelles zones bonus et modifie deux ou trois petits détails du jeu, je crois que le gros du travail de refonte s'est fait sur les graphismes du jeu. Pas rebuté par les gros pixels (même les vidéos de l'original me plaisent bien) je dois bien avouer que les graphismes de cette version du jeu m'ont paru un peu austères de prime abord. Et puis on avance, on explore, et on se rend compte de l'incroyable niveau de détails cachés un peu partout, de la cohérence graphique de cet univers (ce qui n'était à priori pas gagné), et on finit par les trouver vraiment réussis, ces graphismes, et par se dire qu'ils donnent un vrai cachet au jeu.

Mais tout ceci ne nous dit pas vraiment ce que c'est que ce jeu. Surtout si comme moi vous n'avez aucune idée de ce qu'est un MSX ou Maze of Galious... Pour les plus jeunes d'entre nous, donc, on pourrait simplement dire que La-Mulana est un metroidvania dans lequel on incarne un archéologue à fouet explorant les ruines de La-Mulana. Pourtant le jeu de Nigoro est bien plus qu'un simple metroidvania, un jeu vraiment à part et peut-être même la quintessence du jeu d'aventure. C'est bien simple, je ne crois pas avoir joué à quoi que ce soit de semblable par le passé.

Alors oui, à première vue il s'agit simplement d'un action-platformer en 2D vu de profil : on saute de plateforme en plateforme et on tabasse des serpents à coups de fouet mais une fois la manette en main on se rend rapidement compte que ça ne va pas être si simple : loin de l’agilité virevoltante du héros de Hollow Knight, Lemeza (notre personnage) est raide, il ne marche pas très vite, les sauts ne bénéficient (presque) d'aucun air-control, le fouet tape lentement et pas beaucoup plus loin que le bout de notre nez... Clairement, le jeu n'est pas là pour nous faire des cadeaux et même si le gameplay s'assouplira quelque peu grâce à des upgrades que l'on trouvera en cours de jeu, ne vous attendez pas à tracer votre chemin à travers les ruines sans y mettre un peu du vôtre : comme beaucoup de chose dans La-Mulana, maîtriser le gameplay vous demandera de l'investissement et il faudra apprendre à faire avec les limitations de notre archéologue. Loin d'être un défaut, ces contrôles relativement austères participent clairement de l'ambiance du jeu et c'est un plaisir une fois qu'on les a bien dans les doigts que de parcourir les différentes zones du jeu sans aucun soucis.

Enfin, "sans soucis", ça c'est une fois qu'on a bien exploré une zone et compris son level-design ! Car c'est encore l'un des gros points forts du jeu : la découverte des différents environnements du jeu. Chaque nouvelle zone que l'on découvre au cœur de cet immense monde ouvert est à la fois une joie et un défi que l'on aborde la peur au ventre : quels pièges nous réserve-t-elle ? Quels nouveaux types d'ennemis ? Où se trouve le prochain point de sauvegarde ? Le plan de la zone ? Si on finit par se promener (presque) partout les doigts dans le nez, il faudra encore une fois prendre le temps d'amadouer les lieux pour s'y sentir vraiment à l'aise.

Les niveaux sont sinueux, très variés, remplis de secrets, de raccourcis, de passages vers d'autres zones, d'ennemis, de boss et de mini-boss tous très différents les uns des autres. Là encore c'est incroyable le travail qui a été accompli dans la diversité des pièges, des ennemis et de leurs patterns mais aussi dans la diversité des zones : chacune est lié à une mythologie différente et pourtant l'ensemble tient d'un bloc sans jamais donner l'impression d'un patchwork mal assemblé. Je l'ai dit plus haut, cette cohérence on la doit à mon avis aux graphismes très réussis d'une part, peut-être aussi à l'entrelacement des niveaux entre eux (qui se révèle encore plus réussi que prévu une fois arrivé à la moitié du jeu environ), mais surtout on la doit au lore, à la façon dont toutes ces zones sont liées scénaristiquement...

Je ne spoilerai rien ici, ça fait partie de la découverte du jeu. Sachez tout de même que l'histoire des ruines de La-Mulana se révèle au fil des dialogues avec les PNJ (un peu), mais surtout à travers de très nombreuses tablettes, distribuées tout au long des niveaux, qui vous éclaireront sur l'histoire du lieu en même temps qu'elles vous serviront d'indices pour en comprendre les mécanismes et résoudre les énigmes qui vous permettront de progresser plus avant. Les énigmes, c'est un énorme pan du jeu et c'est une grosse partie de ce qui fait son charme et, selon moi, lui donne son caractère si particulier. Jamais je n'avais eu besoin de me creuser la tête comme ça, de prendre autant de notes (près de 20 pages A4 !!) : vous incarnez un archéologue et il va falloir vous retrousser les manches et archéologuer si vous voulez avancer, encore une fois le jeu ne vous fera pas de cadeaux ! À ce niveau là, La-Mulana ne fait aucune concession et n'espérez pas passer en force ; la difficulté des énigmes en rebutera certainement quelques uns mais c'est une si grande gratification que d'arriver à résoudre une énigme qui nous bloquait depuis plusieurs jours que la compensation vaut largement la peine ! Et encore une fois, c'est une mécanique parfaitement intégrée au jeu : quelle meilleure simulation d'archéologie qu'un jeu qui vous force à déchiffrer des fragments du passé pour avancer dans vos découvertes et progresser aussi bien dans le jeu que dans votre compréhension de l'histoire qu'il raconte ?

Alors, au final, La-Mulana est-il parfait ? Pour moi, c'est sans conteste un chef d’œuvre et un jeu unique ; malgré tout, certaines énigmes sont vraiment très, très, très tordues et m'auront bien fait rager. Au point d'en dégoûter certains ? Les énigmes et leurs résolutions font partie de l'expérience du jeu et ce serait selon moi passer à côté de beaucoup trop de choses que de parcourir le jeu avec une solution. Pour autant, abandonner le jeu à cause d'une énigme trop tordue serait une vraie perte je pense et c'est évidemment l'occasion de souligner l'existence de cet incroyable guide (en anglais) qu'à concocté Cheshire, un canard, à base d'indices et de spoilers-gigognes qu'on peut révéler petit à petit. Le complément parfait à une première partie de La-Mulana. J'ai aussi eu la chance de pouvoir faire le jeu en parallèle de Kompre (un autre canard), qui a certes fini par me dépasser, mais il va sans dire que cela permet de créer une émulation qui permet de tenir le coup quand on bloque un peu longtemps, et de se rendre compte qu'on bloque chacun sur des difficultés différentes. Vraiment, ça aura été un plaisir de parcourir ce jeu avec lui. Et bien sûr, les encouragements de Frankymikey !

Ce que je retiendrai donc, c'est un jeu intransigeant sur ses énigmes (à l'image, peut-être, de l'idée que je me fait d'un Myst, ceci étant je n'y ai jamais joué donc pas sûr que la comparaison tienne la route) mais qui ne se contente pas de ça : un gameplay au petits oignons, un level design du même tonneau, une richesse incroyable et des boss mémorables. La-Mulana c'est tout ça à la fois et quitte à me répéter il entre clairement au panthéon des meilleurs jeux qu'il m'a été donné de finir jusqu'ici.

Encore un énorme merci à Kompre donc, pour m'avoir accompagné tout au long de ce premier run, ç'aura été un plaisir, à Cheshire pour son guide, à Frankymikey pour ses encouragements et bien sûr à Supergounou pour m'avoir offert la suite dans laquelle j'ai hâte de plonger !



Voilà mon avis sur sa suite :






> Le jeu est plus beau et bien plus maniable que son grand frère, et ça le rendra certainement plus agréable à jouer pour des gens qui découvriraient la "série" par là. Pour ma part, c'est peut-être le syndrome du "j'ai découvert la série par le premier donc je ne peux pas en dire du mal", mais j'aimais bien l'austérité de gameplay de La-Mulana et ses graphismes un peu ternes au premier abord.
> Alors clairement, ces changements sont plutôt agréables, mais ça n'est pas décisif dans mon appréciation de La-Mulana 2 quoi... Par contre, il y a clairement eu un gros travail d'enrobage (avec l'encyclopédie et les dessins de tous les monstres et PNJ ) et c'était top !
> 
> Pour la difficulté, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir trouvé ça plus simple que La-Mulana, même si le fait d'avoir fait le premier aide certainement à saisir ce que le jeu attend de nous.
> J'ai un peu le cul entre deux chaises sur les environnements : j'ai eu l'impression que c'était comme le premier avec plus de mini-boss (ce que j'ai trouvé assez cool) mais surtout en beaucoup plus grand. C'est peut-être du à ma pause de presque un an en plein milieu du jeu, mais j'ai trouvé globalement les environnements moins marquants. J'ai l'impression que ceux du premier étaient plus condensés et qu'on les parcourait et reparcourait en long, en large et en travers jusqu'à les connaître tous par cœur. J'ai l'impression que c'est moins le cas dans le deux, peut-être qu'on a moins besoin de revenir dans une zone une fois qu'on l'a "terminée" aussi ? Peut-être aussi que les niveaux du 1 étaient plus labyrinthiques ? Peut-être aussi que c'est juste la nostalgie et l'idéalisation du premier... Parce que, bon, faut pas déconner, il y a quelques zones très cools (l'ambiance de Niburu, le Immortal Battlefield, Ancient Chaos et les Eternal Prison m'ont beaucoup plues aussi... J'aime bien le gimmick de la Gate of Hell aussi, mais une fois qu'on a récupéré le double saut on la parcourt bien plus facilement et c'est typiquement une zone où on n'a plus vraiment besoin de revenir après l'avoir explorée)
> 
> Je suis assez impressionné par ce qu'ils ont fait de l'histoire : arriver à repartir sur de nouvelles mythologies, tout un monde nouveau tout en intégrant l'histoire de La-Mulana, c'était vraiment chouette à découvrir ! Mais encore une fois c'est presque trop et je trouve qu'on finit par s'y perdre un peu (déjà qu'au début, avec ces noms vikings imprononçables... ) (et encore une fois, ma longue pause n'a pas aidé, certainement)
> 
> Bref, pour moi, La-Mulana 2 n'est peut-être pas aussi bon que le premier, mais c'est le seul jeu au monde à ressembler à La-Mulana. Ca suffit à en faire un jeu exceptionnel ! Et il suffit de voir comme je me suis enfilé la fin ces cinq derniers jours pour comprendre que j'ai adoré l'expérience. J'aurais juste aimé avoir plus de temps pour réussir à m'accrocher et ne pas avoir fait une si longue pause avant de m'y remettre. Au final, merci le confinement !
> ...

----------


## Zerger

La vache, on a vraiment pas le droit de dire qu'on a pas aimé le dernier Doom ?!  ::o: 

C'est pas grave les gars, ca devrait pas vous empêcher de vous amuser dessus hein.

Mais venez pas me dire que j'ai rien compris au jeu ou que je mens, on a joué au même jeu. Perso, j'ai ressenti le besoin de changer d'armes toutes les 2-3 secondes pour faire face correctement à la situation (et d'ailleurs dans les vidéos de super players qui défoncent le ultra-nightmare, le switch d'armes est encore plus violent).
Le level design est foireux, si suivre un couloir camouflé vous convient tant mieux, moi ca m'a gavé après une heure de jeu de toujours subir le même rythme.

Mais c'est pas grave, ouvrez la fenêtre, respirez un grand coup, ca ira mieux.

----------


## Kaelis

Ne t'en fais pas pour moi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La vache, on a vraiment pas le droit de dire qu'on a pas aimé le dernier Doom ?! 
> 
> C'est pas grave les gars, ca devrait pas vous empêcher de vous amuser dessus hein.
> 
> Mais venez pas me dire que j'ai rien compris au jeu ou que je mens, on a joué au même jeu. Perso, j'ai ressenti le besoin de changer d'armes toutes les 2-3 secondes pour faire face correctement à la situation (et d'ailleurs dans les vidéos de super players qui défoncent le ultra-nightmare, le switch d'armes est encore plus violent).
> Le level design est foireux, si suivre un couloir camouflé vous convient tant mieux, moi ca m'a gavé après une heure de jeu de toujours subir le même rythme.
> 
> Mais c'est pas grave, ouvrez la fenêtre, respirez un grand coup, ca ira mieux.


Beh si t'as le droit. C'est juste qu'en l'occurence j'ai l'impression que tu te rends pas compte que ça vient pas vraiment du jeu en fait...Et qu'apparemment tu t'es pas assez renseigné avant d'acheter sur ce que proposait le jeu.
Je vais pas prendre un jeu Paradox sur Steam et venir dire ensuite que c'est naze parce qu'il y a trop de chiffres...
Et non le level-design n'est pas foireux. Les jeux linéaires ont leur intérêt aussi, y'a pas que l'open-world dans la vie...Et dans cette structure le jeu est bien foutue et sait très bien se renouveler malgré cette linéarité dans la progression.
Et faudra quand même me dire dans quel contexte c'est débile de devoir cycler des armes pour s'adapter dans un *FPS*. Du coup dans un beat'm'all c'est chiant de devoir varier les attaques/combos ?

----------


## Cabfire

Il est pas question de se battre, juste de donner un deuxième son de cloche pour les canards qui voudraient s’intéresser au jeu. Et je suis complètement d'accord, le switch d'arme est indispensable.

Effectivement tu n'as pas apprécié plus que ça, et c'est pas grave ^^

----------


## CptProut

> Et faudra quand même me dire dans quel contexte c'est débile de devoir cycler des armes pour s'adapter dans un *FPS*. Du coup dans un beat'm'all c'est chiant de devoir varier les attaques/combos ?


J'ai pas aimer non plus sur ce point du coup mais pour la partie Glory kill.

Doom 2016 faisait plus simple avec 2 options, devoir gérer tronçonneuse lance flamme grenade (avec deux type de grenade  ::o:  ) et adapter en fonction du besoin en bouclier vie ou munition c'est trop.

Le jeux est ultra intense ce qui est cool mais cette surcouche de gestion est de trop pour moi , c'est hyper grisant quand maîtrisée mais si c'est pour que je me claque le cul au sol pour reussir a joué une heure et en ressortir épuisé bof.

Par contre on peut pas critiquer le reste c'est clairement un bon jeu mais la ou Doom 2016 m'avais redonner envie de Fast FPS celui la m'a rappelé pourquoi j'avais laché les Fast FPS.

----------


## Cabfire

Même si j'ai kiffé, je pense que complexifier le système nuit à l'ensemble.

Le cracheur ardent est en trop je dirais, et potentiellement les deux types de grenade, même si en jeu elles trouvent leur utilisation.

----------


## Kaelis

Je me serais passé des deux types de grenade (on ne manque pas d'explosifs, la givrante me suffit) le reste ça va.

----------


## Zerger

> Et non le level-design n'est pas foireux. Les jeux linéaires ont leur intérêt aussi, y'a pas que l'open-world dans la vie...Et dans cette structure le jeu est bien foutue et sait très bien se renouveler malgré cette linéarité dans la progression.
> Et faudra quand même me dire dans quel contexte c'est débile de devoir cycler des armes pour s'adapter dans un *FPS*. Du coup dans un beat'm'all c'est chiant de devoir varier les attaques/combos ?


Tu déformes à l'extrême ce que je dis.
Tu peux faire un jeu linéaire qui ne se résume pas à suivre un unique couloir, pas besoin d'open-world pour ça.
Et je n'ai rien contre le switch d'arme, mais là, il faut changer d'armes toutes les 2-3 secondes. Et j'ai du revoir ma config clavier plusieurs fois tellement le jeu te rajoute du matos avec lequel jongler.

Ce jeu a poussé les potards à fond sur tous les aspects, c'est un menu XXXXL, j'ai trouvé ça indigeste

----------


## schouffy

> Et je suis complètement d'accord, le switch d'arme est indispensable.


ça c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle, dans le précédent c'était complètement dispensable, sauf pour ceux qui bossaient au marketing de Bethesda et qui voulaient faire croire que le jeu était intense.

----------


## Momock

> Par contre on peut pas critiquer le reste c'est clairement un bon jeu mais la ou Doom 2016 m'avais redonner envie de Fast FPS celui la m'a rappelé pourquoi j'avais laché les Fast FPS.


Tu les avais lâchés parcequ'il y avait des glory-kills?  ::blink::

----------


## Kahanha

> Tu les avais lâchés parcequ'il y avait des glory-kills?


J'ai pas touché à Eternal mais sur celui de 2016 les glory kill m'ont vraiment saoulé. Ok c'est sympa de temps en temps et ça fait stylé sur les bandes annonces, mais perso je joue à un fps pour faire piou piou, pas pour voir 4-5 animations (bien faites certes) en boucle.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu déformes à l'extrême ce que je dis.
> Tu peux faire un jeu linéaire qui ne se résume pas à suivre un unique couloir, pas besoin d'open-world pour ça.
> Et je n'ai rien contre le switch d'arme, mais là, il faut changer d'armes toutes les 2-3 secondes. Et j'ai du revoir ma config clavier plusieurs fois tellement le jeu te rajoute du matos avec lequel jongler.
> 
> Ce jeu a poussé les potards à fond sur tous les aspects, c'est un menu XXXXL, j'ai trouvé ça indigeste


Beh franchement je vois pas. J'ai pas eu de gros soucis à gérer tout ça en UV et je suis pas un cador du FPS malgré mes années de pratique. Sur Pc on a quand même l'habitude des jeux demandant pas mal de commandes.
T'as muté en consoleux, fais gaffe  :tired: 




> Doom 2016 faisait plus simple avec 2 options, devoir gérer tronçonneuse lance flamme grenade (avec deux type de grenade  ) et adapter en fonction du besoin en bouclier vie ou munition c'est trop.


Y'a pas de besoin en fait: tu peux claquer un GK ? Regarde pas ta vie, fais le. Tu peux user du Lance-flammes ? Balance un coup (sur mob déjà étourdi comme ça combo vie+armor) . Y'a juste la tronçonneuse où tu lèves un peu le pied mais sinon c'est quasi-automatique une fois saisi le fonctionnement. Alors oui ça peut arriver qu'on perde pied, c'est un peu le propos de game-design: suis la danse ou crève.
Après oui ça aurait pu être plus simple. Ca aurait été aussi un FPS plus "classique". On peut difficilement reprocher à un studio de varier une formule bien éprouvée  ::):  Avec le risque que ça déplaise, c'est sûr...




> Je me serais passé des deux types de grenade (on ne manque pas d'explosifs, la givrante me suffit) le reste ça va.


Pas moi.
Une fois que t'as pris le pli, quand t'as du  gros en face un combo double grenade + LR ou Plasma ça dégage le terrain. Ou pour nettoyer rapidement des petits relous. Comme c'est illimité sauf cooldown tu peux balancer un peu au pifomètre c'est pas trop grave si ça loupe parfois. Par contre la givre, très peu utilisée pour ma part.




> J'ai pas touché à Eternal mais sur celui de 2016 les glory kill m'ont vraiment saoulé. Ok c'est sympa de temps en temps et ça fait stylé sur les bandes annonces, mais perso je joue à un fps pour faire piou piou, pas pour voir 4-5 animations (bien faites certes) en boucle.


Clairement tu peux oublier Eternal si les GK te soûle.
Quand à la fin de ta remarque beh, comment dire...C'est plus éclatant de faire piou-piou dans ce jeu que dans 95% des FPS sans GK. Si tu me trouves un FPS AAA qui propose le même genre d'action nerveuse sans GK, je prends. mais t'auras du mal à mon avis. Même seulement 50% nerveux, laissons une chance à la concurrence. J'attends les propositions, j'ai fini D:E il me faut un autre shoot  :Bave:

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai pas touché à Eternal mais sur celui de 2016 les glory kill m'ont vraiment saoulé.


Tu peux zapper Eternal sans regret, vu sous cet angle il ne s'est pas arrangé.

----------


## Zodex

> Si tu me trouves un FPS AAA qui propose le même genre d'action nerveuse sans GK, je prends. mais t'auras du mal à mon avis. Même seulement 50% nerveux, laissons une chance à la concurrence. J'attends les propositions, j'ai fini D:E il me faut un autre shoot


Shadow Warrior 2.  ::): 
C'est comme D:E mais en plus nerveux, et sans GK. Et on peut jouer sans s'emmerder avec les "mods" pour armes qui, certes, peuvent se montrer bien chiants à gérer dans l'inventaire.

----------


## Nono

> Fini *Arkham Knight*
> Bon, je l'ai sans doute fait un peu trop tôt après Arkham Origins, du coup cela a sans doute joué sur mon ressenti.
> Au niveau global, c'est dans la droite lignée de la série avec une ville tout de même très très bien modélisée (notamment dans sa verticalité), des combats satisfaisants (pour peu qu'on aime le genre) et la sensation toujours extra d'incarner Batman.
> 
> Concernant l'histoire, j'ai adoré la partie en lien avec le Joker et la façon de le faire vivre après sa mort dans Arkham City. Pour l'identité de l'Arkham Knight, je n'ai pas vraiment été surpris car on le sent venir à 10km dès le flashback dans les studios de cinéma. 
> Que dire de la fin ? Pour la partie avec Scarecrow et le Joker je la trouve plutôt bien faite, sans pour autant être d'une originalité folle. En ce qui concerne la "vraie vraie fin", je trouve complètement CRÉTIN d'obliger le joueur à terminer des missions à l'intérêt + que discutable pour la voir ... et encore ! Tronquée tant qu'on n'a pas atteint les 100% ! Et puis je reste carrément sur ma faim (ahah) car elle lève bien plus de questions que nécessaire pour 1 épisode qui clôt cette série de jeux (et je serais très surpris qu'il y ait une suite).
> 
> Sinon en vrac :
> + c'est beau
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec quasiment tout ce que tu dis. Particulièrement certaines missions secondaires trop nombreuses, et confisquant la "vraie vraie fin" par dessus le marché.
Le jeu a réussi à m'émouvoir dans certains passages (Oracle, Ivy), et me faire rire dans d'autres (les apparitions du Joker, y compris les écrans de mort).
Les missions Batmobile, j'ai fini par les trouver cool, même si c'était pas gagné. Pour le cloudburst j'ai complètement craqué et repassé le jeu en facile.

Nigma est relou. Il est juste là pour remplir le quota "mini-jeux" de ce genre d'open world.

Les autres héros ne m'ont pas manqué. Par contre, la vraie vraie fin est assez intriguante. Un nouveau Batman complètement fou ?

----------


## Kaelis

> Shadow Warrior 2. 
> C'est comme D:E mais en plus nerveux, et sans GK. Et on peut jouer sans s'emmerder avec les "mods" pour armes qui, certes, peuvent se montrer bien chiants à gérer dans l'inventaire.


Il est pas blindé de sacs à PV et de stats de grosbill (si ça se limite aux "mods" et que ça peut dégager...) ?

Sans glory-kills mais avec d'autres choses qui embêtent à la place forcément, je trouve que RAGE 2 n'a pas grand chose à envier au dernier DOOM dans le département des fusillades qui envoient du très lourd.

----------


## Herr Peter

C'était court mais j'ai fini *Bright Memory*.

Si je devais qualifier ce jeu, j'dirais que c'est un mélange entre _Devil May Cry_ et _Shadow Warrior 2_, avec un bon feeling pour les armes à feu et une héroïne qui fait très "fantasme de geek", on peut d'ailleurs choisir sa tenue et évidemment on a le droit à la tenue d'écolière et sa petite culotte (les fans de Nier Automata vont adorer).

Sinon on affronte des soldats armés jusqu'aux dents et quelques monstres et autre humain possédés. Ça m'a pris environ 50 minutes pour terminer ce prologue (la version finale, Bright Memory Infinite, arrivera plus tard mais sera gratuite pour les possesseurs de cette première version). Je me réjouis de voir ce que ça donnera, parce que là les bases sont bonnes et j'espère que les quelques bugs seront corrigés rapidement (musique qui se coupe par moment et le mode visée qui reste bloqué).

On voit bien que c'est une ébauche, parce qu'on prend des niveaux très rapidement et que le compteur de munitions se recharge tout seul en fin de combat. Pour 5 euroboules ça vaut largement le détour.

----------


## Momock

> J'ai pas touché à Eternal mais sur celui de 2016 les glory kill m'ont vraiment saoulé. Ok c'est sympa de temps en temps et ça fait stylé sur les bandes annonces, mais perso je joue à un fps pour faire piou piou, pas pour voir 4-5 animations (bien faites certes) en boucle.


Nan mais j'veux dire... y'a pas de glory-kills dans LES fast FPS, y'en a juste dans nuDoom. Ça n'a pas de sens de mettre le désamour du genre en général sur les pignatas à éventrer de nuDoom 2.

Et puis nuDoom c'est lent.

----------


## PaulPoy

*Blasphemous*. C'était bien. Esthétiquement ouf, univers bien cool, excellent level design (varié), mais quelques petits bugs, des phases de plateformes pas toujours très précises (notamment le niveau enneigé), et 1 boss ou 2 loupés (Exposito, trop random). Le boss final m'a fait sué plusieurs heures avant de le fesser tranquillement (l'aléatoire des attaques lui a fait oublié ses boules de feu, merci).

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai fini *Black Mesa*, mais j'en parlerais dans le nouveau topic dès que quelqu'un aura eu la motivation de le créer  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Il est pas blindé de sacs à PV et de stats de grosbill (si ça se limite aux "mods" et que ça peut dégager...) ?


Si et je trouve pas que ça soit si fast fps que ça, enfin c'est fast esquive surtout. J'ai pas Doom Ethernal je peux pas vraiment comparer mais ce dernier me semble bien plus nerveux.




> J'ai fini *Black Mesa*, mais j'en parlerais dans le nouveau topic dès que quelqu'un aura eu la motivation de le créer


 Ah bon pourquoi, il y aura un nouveau topic ?

----------


## Kaelis

10 000 messages passés !

----------


## Herr Peter

Fini à l'instant *Blood: Fresh Supply*.

Avant la version remise au goût du jour par Nightdive Studios (excellent boulot de leur part, au passage), j'avais lu beaucoup de bien de ce grand classique, et pour être honnête je ne m'attendais pas à l'aimer autant. 

D'abord, le truc très bon c'est la jouabilité qui ne souffre pas du "syndrome _old school_", à savoir un truc super rigide où faire un petit saut d'une plateforme à une autre est un véritable chemin de croix... Non ici tout est super bien calibré, on se déplace librement dans les décors et les combats sont jouissifs.

Mention spéciale à l'arsenal d'armes autant originales que très utiles pour défourailler ces salopards de _cultists_ et autres créatures des enfers. Mettre le jeu aux toges des méchants grâce au lance-fusée est sacrément marrant, et j'adore quand notre protagoniste rit grassement après un lancer de dynamite particulièrement réussi. D'ailleurs la dynamite, quelle arme géniale à utiliser, une fois qu'on a bien assimilé sa physique pour les lancer juste.

Autre point que j'apprécie grandement, c'est que toutes les armes sont utiles, on ne finit pas par utiliser uniquement les trucs les plus puissants parce que les premières armes trouvée s'avèrent pas assez puissantes.

L'ambiance, qui oscille entre l'horreur et les clins d’œil à la culture 80's et 90's est parfaitement équilibrée, et certaines niveaux sont bien glauques comme il faut.

Au niveau des reproches, je n'ai pas grand chose à souligner, à part une ou deux fois où j'ai du un peu tourner en rond pour enfin trouver la bonne porte à ouvrir, mais c'est rare.

Bref, un classique du FPS qui mérite largement sa réputation.

----------


## Hyeud

> J'ai fini *Black Mesa*, mais j'en parlerais dans le nouveau topic dès que quelqu'un aura eu la motivation de le créer





> 10 000 messages passés !


Topic créé :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...7#post12804197

----------


## Gorillaz

> Je suis d'accord avec quasiment tout ce que tu dis. Particulièrement certaines missions secondaires trop nombreuses, et confisquant la "vraie vraie fin" par dessus le marché.
> Le jeu a réussi à m'émouvoir dans certains passages (Oracle, Ivy), et me faire rire dans d'autres (les apparitions du Joker, y compris les écrans de mort).
> Les missions Batmobile, j'ai fini par les trouver cool, même si c'était pas gagné. Pour le cloudburst j'ai complètement craqué et repassé le jeu en facile.
> 
> Nigma est relou. Il est juste là pour remplir le quota "mini-jeux" de ce genre d'open world.
> 
> Les autres héros ne m'ont pas manqué. Par contre, la vraie vraie fin est assez intriguante. Un nouveau Batman complètement fou ?


Oui, le jeu a certaines fulgurances et on sent qu'ils avaient envie de proposer un "vrai" scénario. C'est d'autant plus dommage qu'ils aient enrobé cela de tous ces à-côtés répétitifs et assez vite inintéressants  ::|: 

Sur la vraie vraie fin, plusieurs suppositions ont germé, dont celle-ci : ce pourrait être Jason Todd (le 2e Robin donc) qui a repris le manteau dans une forme + violente et cauchemardesque, mais vu que dans l'univers il est censé être Red Hood, ce n'est pas très raccord. 
Si tu regardes la fin de la quête de Nigma, tu vois Batman dire à Catwoman que Gotham a besoin d'un autre héros, plus "méchant" :
"Gotham needs something more, something worse to defend her. She needs a new myth, a legend more powerful that I can be right now."
Du coup, ce pourrait être Batman qui a décidé d'utiliser des moyens + expéditifs (dont la toxine de Scarecrow, qui expliquerait la vision des voleurs à la fin) ?

----------


## SetaSensei

Topic fermé.

La suite par là.

----------

